#kubuntu 2006-01-02
<`Nomad> oh well, it'll go back to running off of windows XP until I can find what I'm missing, sucks but it works there :(
<`Nomad> thanks all
<nalioth> `Nomad: if you read the root wiki page, it'll tell you that a root account breaks functionality in kubuntu
<nalioth> !root
<nalioth> crap
<nalioth> !tell `Nomad about root
<osh_> any chance that gam_server will be fixed soon? It eats memory like nothing I've ever seen. I have to kill it daily to keep it from putting all my regular programs swapped out.
<`Nomad> oh!  Shoudl i remove the password assigned to root?
<mac__> !tell mac__ about root
<mac__> nalioth, which "root wiki page" are you referring to?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu doesn't have anything about "root" breaking anything... unless I missed it
<Hobbsee> mac__:
<Hobbsee> !root
<Hobbsee> !+root
<ubotu> somebody said root was disabled in ubuntu,  well that's not true. there is just no password set for the root account by default.  You can run things as root by prepending 'sudo ' to the command.  example; sudo apt-get install build-essential    For more information, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<mac__> right, that's what I thought... but was wondering about the "root account *breaks* functionality in kubuntu" bit...
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<`Nomad> I've "su -" to root before.. If I did affect permissions in Kubuntu somewhere, is there any way to know?
<osh_> try sudo bash. it drops you into a rootshell should you need it. =)
<nalioth> `Nomad: if you've manged the perms, it'll tell you when you start a program with affected perms
* gerardcb_away is back.
<nalioth> osh_: no sir. sudo -i
<Hobbsee> mac__: it does, if you use sudo, and not kdesu - it's at the bottom of that wiki link
<mac__> Hobbsee, ahhh... "Running GUI applications with Root permissions"...  thx for pointing it out, it seems so harmless there at the bottom
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah, i know
* mac__ goes to "man sudo" to find about -s and -i...
* mac__ might also have a look at "man kdesu"
<krystoff> hi , i'm in trouble configuring kaffeine with xine
<nalioth> sudo -i is the preferred method
<mac__> nalioth, even preferred over "kdesu"?  The wiki page prefers kdesu over sudo (but that's presumable a sudo without any switches at all)
<nalioth> mac__: use sudo -i for a superuser terminal. use kdesu to start kde gui apps and gksudo for gtp apps
<nalioth> mac__: sudo su and sudo -s are the same thing. sudo -i is the preferred method
<mac__> I see, thx!
<`Nomad> One last question, an easy one.. Before updating Iu sed to have an icon in Kicker that had a house on it, openign Konqueror in my Home folder..  I can't find that in the applets or applications to add anymore.  What was it?
<Hobbsee> right click on kicker, add applet to panel?
<Hobbsee> should be something there...
<nalioth> put it back, `Nomad
<`Nomad> I didn,t take it off, it's gone
<`Nomad> I got used to using ksmoothdock for so long, maybe I never had it on Kicker?
<mac__> (repost) anyone know what app/util by default binds the multimedia keys (e.g., XF86AudioLowerLevel... Fn+Down on my laptop) in Kubuntu?  Seems to be some KDE app as the (very simple) window that pops up uses the Lipstick/default KDE/QT theme/skin, but it is not Kmix... I've checked its Global Shortcuts, they are set to None... something else is intercepting/binding these keys...
<slow-motion> n8
<mac__> or can anyone suggest how to track this util down
<`Nomad> got it.. Command is " konqueror --profile filemanagement"
<Hobbsee> mac__: only thing that i could possibly suggest is google, sorry - i dont know
* Hobbsee has no multimedia keys on her laptop
<electuZ> 
<nalioth> electuZ: english in here please
<mac__> Hobbsee, lucky you... I hate not having a physical knob for controlling volume... it assumes the SW will always work properly...
<Hobbsee> ah, apart from the physical volume knob, yes
<Hobbsee> true
<electroweak> hi guys
<electroweak> i am having problem with installation
<jahshua> my Konqueror is extremely slow for loading webpages.. can anyone help? its like being on dialup to load w webpage in it :(
<electroweak> after installation kde hangs
<electroweak> right after login it is hanging nothing responding on keyboard
<electroweak> any suggestions
<krystoff> mac__: have you found something about the behaviour of sound ctrl in laptop as in ubuntu ?
<rubem> how can I check the KDE version?
<nalioth> rubem: any kde program > help > about kde
<rubem> tks
<electroweak> right after login it is hanging nothing responding on keyboard
<rubem> upt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade should update to kde 3.5?
<electroweak> i`m having problem with installation
<nalioth> rubem: only if you've followed the instructions at kubuntu.org
<mac__> krystoff, I'm trying to figure out what handles the volume keys...haven't found much
<krystoff> ok mac__ i'm searching for the same thing
<mac__> actually, found a reference to "kmilo", that seems to be the KDE component that handles the Volume keys in KDE... anyone know where to access/configure this kmilo??? I've never heard of it before,but it does seem to be installed...
<krystoff> yes found it too
<rubem> sorry nalioth, which instructions?
<nalioth> kde3.5
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> hmm... kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<krystoff> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<electroweak> guy kde hangs after login should i reinstall it or could it be some oother problem
<mac__> krystoff: I'm seeing that Thinkpad and Vaio plugins seem to refer to installing their own bindings into kmilo... but no idea where kmilo itself is to be found in kcontrol...
<krystoff> mac__: it's from kdeutils
<krystoff> but can't find nothing else
<rubem> have anyone done that?
<rubem> have anyone upgraded to kde 3.5?
<krystoff> in progress rubem
<nalioth> rubem: lots of people have
<krystoff> session reboot
<rubem> successefuly?
<nalioth> rubem: yes successfully
<angasule> what package should I install to get more themes available? I installed kdeartwork and there aren't any new themes available, apparently
<nalioth> it's quite easy if you follow the howto at kubuntu.org
<rubem> nalioth just put the repo that the link said to put and apt-get upgrade?
<nalioth> rubem: that should do fine (don't forget to import the key)
<jahshua> my Konqueror is extremely slow for loading webpages.. can anyone help? its like being on dialup to load w webpage in it :(
<rubem> how can I check if open gl is instaled?
<angasule> rubem: in a console, type: "glxinfo | grep vendor"
<rubem> OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation
<rubem> looks like ok...
<angasule> yeap
<angasule> try "glxinfo | grep renderer" just to be sure
<rubem> have you ever see the game "cube"?
<angasule> yeah, I have seen it, I don't know it too well, though
<kalenedrael> The Nintendo Gamecube, or a game called 'Cube'?
<rubem> its wired
<Hentai^XP> cube yeah its that FPS right?
<kalenedrael> ...?
<angasule> kalenedrael: it's an FPS called 'cube'
<rubem> no, the "*nix" cube gabe
<kalenedrael> k
<angasule> rubem: it's wired? what do you mean? you see wireframe?
<rubem> why when i'm root i cant launch visual apps?
<rubem> angasule when i'm root, and i launch, kedit, cube, etc, it display a error
<rubem> angasule I type su root, the password at konsole
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> I heard kdesu is :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<rubem> angasule and when I try to launch a visual program, it fails
<nalioth> rubem: dont use root, it will break your kubuntu
<rubem> nalioth so sorry, i HATE sudp
<nalioth> rubem: use kdesu  (read above)
<rubem> nalioth so sorry, i HATE sudo***
<jahshua> my Konqueror is extremely slow for loading webpages.. can anyone help? its like being on dialup to load a webpage in it :(
<rubem> nalioth I use root onlyu at konsole
<angasule> then what's the problem, rubem ?
<rubem> nalioth can this be a problema?
<nalioth> rubem: if you read the wikipage it will tell you it breaks your box
<rubem> angasule well, the problem is that some times i want to launch visual programs as root in konsole
<nalioth> rubem: use kdesu
<angasule> rubem: sounds like you use root too much
<rubem> nalioth angasule if that happens, this MUST be changed in the next versions!!!
<angasule> rubem: nope, you have bad habits
<nalioth> rubem: i doubt root is coming back
<crimsun> rubem: why are you using root for gui apps?
<crimsun> rubem: i.e., what justification for the elevated privileges?
<Hentai^XP> I'm with people that say non root
<rubem> crimsun editing restricted files
<rubem> crimsun i don't like vi
<crimsun> rubem: you don't need to run with elevated privileges /all the time/ to edit such files
<rubem> and keep typing sudo all the tymes makes me angry
<crimsun> rubem: just kdesu kate someRestrictedFile
<rubem> crimsun somes files i have
<angasule> rubem: in konqueror, right click, select actions->'edit as root'
<rubem> angasule it's easier su root :)
<angasule> rubem: sudo has a timeout, if you open many files as root in a row, you don't have to type the password every time
<nalioth> rubem: you are heading for a train wreck.
<crimsun> well hey, we'll give you enough rope to hang yourself
<crimsun> it's up to you to not hang yourself
<rubem> nalioth hum... perhpas so I'm considering to migrate do debian sarge
<angasule> hmm, kdesu doesn't have the timeout, apparently :/
<crimsun> granted some people aren't satisfied with a rope; they want a shotgun and gasoline, too
<angasule> I would use thermite myself, I like chemistry
<jahshua> my Konqueror is extremely slow for loading webpages.. can anyone help? its like being on dialup to load a webpage in it :(
<nalioth> rubem: as you wish. it is your life.
<nalioth> angasule: kdesu is a one-use launcher
<angasule> nalioth: too bad, I'd actually like it if it had a short timeout
<rubem> nalioth don't misunderstand me, i like ubuntu, and i thank you all by your patience and time
<sampan> kdesu has that "remember password" option -- never used it myself, but if one hated typing in the pw all the time it might work
<nalioth> angasule: it's all open sourced, perhaps you could put a timer in it
<angasule> nalioth: you think such a thing would be accepted?
<nalioth> angasule: sure why not?
<nalioth> it makes sense to me
<angasule> sampan: I think the remember password is a bad idea
<sampan> angasule  me too, which is why i never use it
<angasule> I'm a vim-junkie anyway, so it doesn't bother me
<sampan> but for people who think typing kdesu is too much work (compared to typing su), it might be an optin ;)
<sampan> option*
<jahshua> my Konqueror is extremely slow for loading webpages.. can anyone help? its like being on dialup to load a webpage in it :(
<angasule> also, there's the possibility of using "kdesu konqueror", any kate, etc that it spawns will be root-owned as well
<sampan> could even set up a kmenu entry that launches konq in kdesu/root mode
<angasule> sampan: bah, just type it once in the ALT-F2 menu and that's enough of a shortcut for me ;)
<sampan> i dunno why some people are so fixated on the ONE way of doing things (i.e., su -- launch app) that they can't adjust to a simpler and safer way of doing things
<crimsun> but...but...I /like/ shooting myself in the foot!
<sampan> angasule  lol -- i'm so newb ... i didn't even know about that alt-f2 thing :(
<angasule> sampan: we call it 'mental inertia' (mental momentum?)
* sampan signs crimsun up for "frequent flyer" miles at the local hospital
<angasule> sampan: it's useful as a calculator, too
<sampan> calculator?
<angasule> type: 2*2
<angasule> then hit enter
<sampan> lol nice
<angasule> 2**4 = 16 :)
<sampan> new tricks!
<sampan> that's quite handy -- much easier than launching a calculator app
<rubem> have anyone used a MacOs skin for kde\gtk?
<angasule> sampan: I also use python in a console as a calculator sometimes
<angasule> sampan: just be careful, if you want a floating point result, you *must* add .0 after the numbers (well, at least after one of them), otherwise it's all integer math
<angasule> rubem: "kdesu konqueror" will open a konqueror window owned by root, from where you can open many kate windows without typing the pass again
<nalioth> rubem: you can also destroy your system with a point and click interface
<rubem> nalioth sorry, I didn't understand what do you want do mean...?
<angasule> rubem: there are plenty of aqua-like skins around, try http://www.kdelook.org (or is it kde-look?)
<nalioth> rubem: if you open a konqueror with 'kdesu' you can destroy your system with it
<rubem> nalioth ah... ok...
<rubem> I want a iMac, but it's to expensive :(
<nalioth> rubem: get a mac mini (but wait til january)
<sampan> my next purchase (laptop) very well might be mac -- but waiting to see what the apple SF show will have before i pull the trigger
<angasule> my next purchase will be a coffee, it should have been deodorant, but my mom didn't answer her cell phone
<rubem> nalioth, yes... but still is expensive. is something like 1000~1200 dolars plus video
<rubem> a good x86 computer it's somenthing like 800
<sampan> angasule  as long as you don't leave your house, deodorant is an optional expense/purchase ;)
<rubem> i've downloaded teh aqua theme... it's in a .bz2, how do i install it?
<angasule> rubem: does brazil have dumbass taxes on imported computers too? there should be no tax to computers :/
<angasule> sampan: I'll be going out with a few friends, but I still have some deodorant lef
<angasule> t
<sampan> they'll be grateful
<rubem> angasule unfornetly yes...
<rubem> angasule for electronics in general
<rubem> angasule at least books don't have dumbass taxes
<nalioth> rubem: the trick is: replace your box now, with a mini (reuse your keyboard mouse and video)
<angasule> rubem: none at all? we half-tax them, I think
<angasule> rubem: stupid mercosur, I hope it gets better
<rubem> nalioth Sounds a good ideia... but i'll need a extra computer
<rubem> angasule, where you from
<rubem> ?
<angasule> rubem: argentina
<rubem> no, literature in general have no tax... they do this for make easier the access to knowlogment
<rubem> mercosul is broken :(
<rubem> the president of my country is the stupiest...
<rubem> oops...
<nalioth> rubem: leave the politics out of here, please #kubuntu-offtopic is a better venue
<rubem> well... bye all... thank you for your patience... sorry about my english
<electroweak> hi guys i need help
<nalioth> electroweak: ask
<stefano> yes ask
<electroweak> after i login my laptop is freezing
<electroweak> on the screen kde is running written down
<electroweak> but keyboard is not responding
<stefano> did it ran before?
<electroweak> or if i click anything on screen like menu or etc it`s freezing again
<electroweak> not it`s the first installation i couldn`t see the desktop yet
<stefano> then its more complicated, im not a total pro, sorry man
<electroweak> any idea where can i find some info
<|ARIES|> hiya all i need some help
<electroweak> hi thats what i`m looking for too
<nalioth> |ARIES|: ask
<nalioth> electroweak: have you asked in #ubuntu ?
<|ARIES|> i download the program and burned it but it wont let me instal anything
<electroweak> no
<stefano> electroweak: go ask in a forum
<Hobbsee> |ARIES|: which program?
<electroweak> ok thanks anyway i`ll go to forum
<|ARIES|> Download Kubuntu 5.10 (breezy) thats what i dl and burned and it wont let me do anything
<mac__> why does opening an AVI file on a DVD/CD cause it to be copied to /tmp/ when "Opening With" kaffeine, but not with other players, such as vlc or mplayer?  Can I disable this somehow??
<johnnybezak> hey guys i use gnome *ducks* and i also use scribus. For some reason scribus isn't using the theme that is dictated in kcontrol, do you know why this might be? or how i could change it
<rednaxel> hi all
<electuZ> hi dear.
<|ARIES|> so is any one able to help me out
<nalioth> |ARIES|: what OS are you using now?
<|ARIES|> 98
<|ARIES|> se
<nalioth> |ARIES|: does your machine boot from cdrom?
<|ARIES|> yes i have it sut up lick that
<|ARIES|> like
<nalioth> |ARIES|: then by putting the cd-r into your drive and restarting, it should get you goin to kubuntu
<dutch> good night all
<|ARIES|> it dont
<nalioth> |ARIES|: how did you burn it?
<|ARIES|> with nero as a data cd
<|ARIES|> x-window-system-core do i need that
<electuZ> k3b is best..
<nalioth> |ARIES|: you should use nero to 'burn iso image'
<|ARIES|> i just looked and i cant find the burn iso thing on my nero
<nalioth> |ARIES|: well, it's there somewhere (perhaps "burn iso image" or "burn cd image")
<|ARIES|> ok i will look again Laughing Out Loud
<_jim> Hey guys,Lookin for some help. Just recently installed kubuntu on an old G3 ppc (this machine) and I'e been havin keyboard troubles. Any takers?
<nalioth> _jim: did you select the mac keyboard?
<_jim> nalioth: I'm usin a generic usb keyboard
<nalioth> _jim: so what is your question?
<_jim> Thought I'd see if any1 was interested b4 blurtin it out!!
<nalioth> just ask
<_jim> Here it is: Everything seems to work fine, but after a while (doesn't seem to be a consistant time) I get a never ending stream of the most recent key typed.
<nalioth> tried another keyboard?
<_jim> An obvious question to which the answer is no.
<nalioth> perhaps you should.
<_jim> indeed
<ubuntu> how do i disable x on startup? it's something terribly wrong with my x config file, so when x starts my screen turns white. i need to do some changes to it with the shell only
<nalioth> ubotu: tell mirsh about bum
<_jim> nalioth--> I'v bumped into one mention of the same problem on the forum, but with no replies.
<mirsh> nalioth: bum?
<Hobbsee> boot up manager, i think
<_jim> nalioth--->I sent him a message and his reply stated that (in his case @least) it wasn't the keyboard @ fault. "Unfortunately, I never found a solution for it.  The reason why I stated I was "sure" it wasn't the keyboard/mouse is because it's a wireless setup, and ANY time any key on the board is hit, a led receive light will flash on the receiver. I noticed that during the times when it was messing up that the receive led was not receiving a
<_jim>  to an OS or hardware issue (beyond the keyboard). Beyond that, I never took the time to try and narrow it down."
<nalioth> yes, mirsh read the info about "boot up manager"
<nalioth> that sounds crazy
<mirsh> thanks all
<_jim> crazy logic or crazy situation?
<nalioth> crazy situation
<_jim> NUTS!!
<rednaxel> hi all
<rednaxel> i moved from Ubuntu 5.10 and I miss that feature similar to "windows update" that was like embedded in GNOME's panel
<rednaxel> is there something like that for Kubuntu ?
<nalioth> rednaxel: not yet
<rednaxel> nalioth: that was a GNOME thing?
<_jim> How do fedora and/pr debian stack up against kubuntu?
<nalioth> rednaxel: yes it was a synaptic function
<rednaxel> nalioth: is there anything like that being done? or the best bet is "apt-get upgrade" ?
<nalioth> rednaxel: if you like you can use kcron (or do it the old fashioned way) and have your apt-get update and upgrade as often as you like
<jahshua> hello
<jahshua> my konqueror browser is loading webpages -extremely- slow .. its like being on dialup, can anyone help ?
<rednaxel> jahshua: are you sure it's the browser?
<jahshua> well its the icon on the bottom left
<jahshua> is that the browser
<jahshua> it says web browser
<jahshua> when i put my mouse over it
<_jim> Josh--> I think red ment are u sure it's the browser which is goin slow.
<jahshua> oh
<jahshua> yes it is
<jahshua> my firefox loads fast
<_jim> Do u need to use konq? or can u stick 2 FF?
<jahshua> oh i can stick to FF np
<jahshua> i was just wondering why
<_jim> Fair enough
<jahshua> i have another question :)
<jahshua> i have downloaded all the video things from restricted formats but i still cant play streaming .wmv files ... here is snapshot of my error
<jahshua> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6243
<_jim> Perhaps you need vlc? which leads nicely into my next question!
<jahshua> i have vlc
<jahshua> it tries to load with totem
<jahshua> and i have changed file associations in konq too
<nalioth> jahshua: you are out of luck thanks to uncle bill. the modern wmv/wma stuff won't work well, if at all
<jahshua> fuck
<jahshua> well
<jahshua> it worked for someone in here last night
<jahshua> with konq
<jahshua> :(
<_jim> bummer man!
<jahshua> yeh
<jahshua> sucks
<jahshua> :(
<_jim> I'm trying to get vlc via adept but it says the commit would break some packages
<crimsun> are you using Dapper?
<crimsun> I can't imagine it being uninstallable in Hoary or Breezy.
<TooEarly> I have a raid-0 with two 80gig hd's...and kubuntu sees them, but only the windows part of it, and i have no problem mounting that (it's a fat32 partition) but the part i want to mount which has all my files, says it's unformatted..and i can't mount it..how do i make that work?
<_jim> crimsum--->nope... hoary (ppc)
<jahshua> can someone tell me how to set up a proxy with kubuntu.. is there a package for it
<crimsun> jahshua: there are numerous proxy packages in Kubuntu
<crimsun> just use Adept, apt-cache, or aptitude to search for one
<jahshua> is it difficult to set up ?
<crimsun> not really.
<crimsun> privoxy isn't bad.
<nalioth> jahshua: what kind of proxy?
<jahshua> for web browsing
<nalioth> jahshua: for privacy? to speed up your web experience?
<jahshua> privacy
<jahshua> hmm can a proxy speed up web browsing?
<jahshua> interesting
<nalioth> privoxy as mentioned by crimsun is a good choice
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> i just installed it
<jahshua> Dec 28 02:48:08 Privoxy(b7dec6c0) Fatal error: can't check configuration file '/home/joshua/config':  No such file or directory
<jahshua> :(
<jahshua> hmm
<jahshua> it wont run
<nalioth> jahshua: visit the privoxy homepage for configuration help
<jahshua> ok
<owner> can anyone help me opening Crossover program?
<nalioth> owner: if you've paid for it, you have a toll free support number
<owner> please.. I ain't going to pay for a PC program =P
<nalioth> owner: then don't ask us in here
<owner> you don't have to pay just to try the trial verison
<owner> so what does that have to do with asking?
<nalioth> owner: did it not come with a README?
<owner> also, i was refering to opening the .Sh file
<nalioth> ubotu: tell owner about cli
<owner> it only came with a file .Sh
<owner> ooh.. with the terminal
<owner> i can open the file
<owner> thanks Nalioth
<krystoff> hi there please do you know where i can find multiverse repository for kubuntu ?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell krystoff about repos
<krystoff> thx nalioth
<krystoff> ;)
<nalioth> owner: for the record, .sh files are "shell scripts" keyword "shell"
<owner> so I put ./install.crossover-standard-demo-5.0.0.sh?
<nalioth> that's a start, owner
<owner> finally I'm understanding a bit of Linux.. xP
<jahshua> oh gosh
<jahshua> i cant figure this out :((((
<krystoff> i'm looking for an equivalent app of planner for kde ?
<krystoff> any idea please
<nalioth> planner?
<krystoff> yes an app of project managing
<krystoff> management sorry
<owner> how can I make my terminal transparent?
<owner> or at least black
<jahshua> settings/transparent
<jahshua> sorry
<jahshua> settings/schema
<jahshua> then pick
<jahshua> i know this is uber lame but does anyone here want to walk me throught the config set up for privoxy ?
<owner> whats uber?
<jahshua> super
<nalioth> owner: ber is german for "over" as in 'over the top"
<jahshua> yah
<jahshua> ;(
<owner> so over-the-top lame?
<jahshua> yeh
<jahshua> :(
<owner> strange..
<jahshua> not at all
<owner> anybody know a good linux music program like Winamp for windows?
<jahshua> xmms
<owner> let me check it out. brb peeps. =)
<jahshua> :(
<jahshua> nalioth :)
<nalioth> jahshua: the privoxy page didnt help?
<nalioth> jahshua: i used to run it when i used windows but with linux i dont have the need anymore
<owner> only for red hat and F.Core?
<jahshua> i really cant understand it
<owner> xmms is only for R.hat and and F.core linux?
<jahshua> im at etc/privoxy/ and i can see the config file there but i dont know how to open it/set it up
<nalioth> jahshua: i dont think you need it, personally
<jahshua> no owner its not
<jahshua> i just want to hide my ip on webpages
<jahshua> thats all
<owner> ooh..
<owner> sorry I'm new to linux
<owner> had it for a day now
<jahshua> so am i :)
<jahshua> i have had it for 2 weeks
<owner> how long you had it Jahshua?
<owner> lol
<owner> that isn't new
<jahshua> :)
<jahshua> oh yes it is
<owner> i had it for a day man
<jahshua> lol
<jahshua> well yeh
<jahshua> but i can rememeber
<nalioth> jahshua: there is no way to do that unless you run privoxy on a system that is totally seperate from your home network
<jahshua> being in here on my first night
<jahshua> oh ok nalioth
<owner> me too
<owner> the things I learn from linux is installing a .BiN
<jahshua> ahh so it is tor that i need
<owner> so many people on, and were the only ones talking
<jahshua> not that understand how to use it
<jahshua> YET
<jahshua> yeh
<jahshua> haha usually its much more active
<jahshua> i think its cause of the holiday season
<FHX> Hey all
<nalioth> jahshua: tor users are banned from many ubuntu irc channels
<FHX> I was wondering if someone could help me out? How do I install .tar.gz files?
<jahshua> hi FHX
<nalioth> FHX: did you not ask this yesterday?
<FHX> I did.
<jahshua> ok nalioth but i wont use it for irc anyway, i have my shell for that :)
<FHX> And then I went to sleep and dsaid I would continue in the morning
<nalioth> ubotu: tell FHX about compile
<FHX> Thanks, so I basically follow those instructions?
<FHX> Hang on..so I have to do this everytime I install a .tar.gz file?
<nalioth> FHX: if you have any questions you can ask in #kubuntu-offtopic
<FHX> Ok
<krystoff> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<krystoff> what's wrong here please ?
<eirejah> ubotu: tell jaheire about compile
<krystoff> ubotu: tell krystoff about compile
<krystoff> i don't understand what about configure complains
<krystoff> error: C compiler cannot create executables
<krystoff> any idea please ?
<FHX> How do you know when universe & multiverse have been configured properly?
<nalioth> krystoff: some source calls gcc incorrectly
<dob2> hi
<dob2> where can i find a list of kubuntu packages ?
<nalioth> packages.ubuntu.com
<dob2> thanks
<dob2> mc is not on breezy?
<nalioth> dob2: it is, enable universe and multiverse and you'll have many many more tools to play with
<nalioth> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<eirejah> hello i would like to start to learn some computer languages with kubuntu .. can anyone point me in a good direction .. i was readin about Qbasic but it says you have to use ms-dos .. is there an alternative for kubuntu ?
<Hentai^XP> eirejah: check out python
* DaSkreech pokes around trying to find out how to restart KDE
<DaSkreech> Hentai eXPerince?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ctrl+alt+backspace
<DaSkreech> Ah
<Hobbsee> or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<DaSkreech> Now to figure out how to instal a new KDM theme
<Hentai^XP> DaSkreech: yes?
<eirejah> but what shell/dos window do i use for the commands?
<Hentai^XP> eirejah: you don't
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: change a line in kdmrc
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Does it matter if it's the top line or not?
<eirejah> what do i use
<Hentai^XP> text editor
<Hobbsee> it's the line that talks about the background
<Hentai^XP> DaSkreech: did you want something?
<Hobbsee> ah...
<DaSkreech> No Just thought that would be a cool name of a band
<dob2> but universe is like the debian sid ?
<Hentai^XP> ok lol
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech:
<Hobbsee> UseTheme=true
<Hobbsee> # The theme to use for the greeter. Can point to either a directory or an XML
<Hobbsee> # file.
<Hobbsee> # Default is ""
<Hobbsee> Theme=/usr/share/apps/kdm/themes/kubuntu
<Hobbsee> you're looking for that section of the file
<Hobbsee>  /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc being the file
<DaSkreech> ohh
<DaSkreech> I was using ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
<DaSkreech> Which I  guess makes no sense :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, i tried that first too, but heard the solution yesterday
<DaSkreech> Since you can't have a local customised Login screen :)
<DaSkreech> Duh!
<Hobbsee> lol
<Hobbsee> instructions on kde-look are wrong, i suspect
<DaSkreech> So now the question is where should I throw the actual theme?
<DaSkreech> how about /usr/share../kdm?
<DaSkreech> Damn it
<DaSkreech> You should be able to initiate a 5 minute sudo gui session
<owner989> if i want to install another linux distro on a separate partition can i use the same swap partition as ubuntu for it
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: there are various ways - but it's still *very* risky
<DaSkreech> Sure
<Hobbsee> owner989: yes, you can - i do that with breezy and dapper
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Really?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: to get a root GUI, yes
<DaSkreech> It's a terrible idea :) I was just ranting
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Temporarily?
* Hobbsee has had to do it before, when her system has screwed up very, very badly
<Hobbsee> yeah
<`Nomad> !automake
<ubotu> `Nomad: Wish i knew
<Hobbsee> PM?
<`Nomad> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<`Nomad> !easysource
<ubotu> I heard easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<owner989> thanks hobbsee
<owner989> but why do you run both dapper and breezy
<eirejah> can someone tell me what the most basic computer language is that is installed on kubuntu for me to learn ?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Was Pm @ me?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> Binary?
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: sure
<Hobbsee> ok, see your PM's
<Hentai^XP> eirejah pick a language to learn and start learning it
<eirejah> thats what im trying to do Hentai
<eirejah> im a complete n00b
<eirejah> so where should i start
<Hentai^XP> http://www.python.org/
<Hentai^XP> there for python
<DaSkreech> dive into python ships with Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> read it
<eirejah> is that a good one for beginner though?
<eirejah> ok
<Hentai^XP> thats what people say
<Hentai^XP> I never tried to learn it
<eirejah> ok
<Hentai^XP> I tried C++
<DaSkreech> eirejah: It's certainly not overly burdensome
<eirejah> ok cool thanks
<Hentai^XP> all you really need is
<Hentai^XP> info on the language syntax, a text editor, and a compiler
<eirejah> right
<eirejah> but i want to _learn_ it
<Hentai^XP> than learn eirejah http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<eirejah> im going to!
<eirejah> :)
<Hentai^XP> lol
<nalioth> eirejah: python has several books available for free you can learn from
<eirejah> ok cool
<DaSkreech> nalioth:  One comes with Kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> nalioth: The cool one too!
<nalioth> ty, DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Sure
<murtun> Hey all
<murtun> I really love kubuntu as a workstation, i was wandering what it was like running as a server?
<DaSkreech> Umm
<DaSkreech> murtun: You mean as opposed to like ubuntu as a server?
<murtun> no i mean as apposed to like Debian or RH or something
<DaSkreech> murtun: Ah well .. fairly well I suppose
<murtun> ah right
<DaSkreech> I've never seen a comparison of it with debian :)
<murtun> how dya mean?
<DaSkreech> But in most cases since you would be running it with out a GUI anyway...
<`Nomad> Hi all.. I'm encountering this error while trying to update my packages  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/481162
<`Nomad> libfame0 is not installed, but cannot be installed because it is already there?
<Hobbsee> use force install for that second package...
<Hobbsee> oh, oops, sorry
<`Nomad> :(
<`Nomad> It just loops
<nalioth> Hobbsee: oops? with --force? OOOPS
<Hobbsee> didnt see that you already had...
<Hobbsee> what non-standard repos are you using, and why?
<crimsun> first of all, don't use unofficial repos.
<crimsun> second, purge libfame-0.9
<`Nomad> I just checked off all from the easysource page.
<`Nomad> I thought they were all good, except the Seavas? one, never works
<`Nomad> purge?
<`Nomad> dpkg -r ?
<crimsun> dpkg -P
<nalioth> `Nomad: sudo apt-get remove --purge libfame0
<`Nomad> woah.. I had to remove a few packages because of dependencies, but it unclogged after that and started installing all the previous packages that got stuck :)
<`Nomad> ok, removed plf and others from sources.list.. Isn't the KDE 3.5 an unofficial repos. too?
<Hobbsee> kde3.5 is official
<Hobbsee> more or less, anyway
<Hobbsee> as official as the official universe, and multiverse, and all that
<`Nomad> seems to be fien now, thanks a lot
<`Nomad> fine
<`Nomad> So PLF is not a good repos. to use?
<nalioth> `Nomad: dont' keep them active
<nalioth> `Nomad: use them to get what you want, then disable the URL
<`Nomad> oh ok
<nalioth> `Nomad: and hope you havent introduced a foreign package into your box that'll eventually break it
<murtun> what is that application that sits on the desktop and tells me my local weather forcast?
<nalioth> murtun: there are many
<`Nomad> nalioth: I probably did
<nalioth> `Nomad: time will tell
<murtun> nalioth: can u name one?
<murtun> nvm
<`Nomad> thanks again, good night!
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: It works :-)
<Hobbsee> :)
* DaSkreech can annoy his co-workers more now
* xtacocorex is back.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: seen the BSoD screensaver?
<DaSkreech> Of course :)
<Hobbsee> :P use that!
<DaSkreech> I nearly induced a heartattack with that
<Hobbsee> hehehe
<LoneWolf071> how do i cahnge the font sizew, not for just KDE, but all programs, likexchat and gaim?
<smonkey> Why does using sfdisk on a disk cause Kubuntu to try to mount all of the partitions on the disk?
<Hobbsee> LoneWolf071: system settings, appearances, fonts
<LoneWolf071> where is system settings?
<Hobbsee> on your kmenu
<LoneWolf071> the big block K in the bottom corner?
<Hobbsee> yes
<LoneWolf071> system?
<LoneWolf071> that's all i have....
<LoneWolf071> ?
<LoneWolf071> Hobbsee, is that irt?
<Hobbsee> LoneWolf071: are you on hoary or breezy?
<LoneWolf071> breezy
<Hobbsee> otherwise use alt+f2, kcontrol
<Hobbsee> hmmm...should be there on yoru kmenu
<LoneWolf071> changing the font with klcontrol doesn't work on xchat and gaim
<LoneWolf071> or the terminal
<Hobbsee> then look at the gtk-fonts section - dont remember what it's called, and check it there
<gold> I'm having trouble with the ubuntu apt-get repository
<ingrato> is there a way to install lame from adept?
<ingrato> it's not listed in adept
<Hobbsee> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Hobbsee> enable multiverse, and it's there
<Hobbsee> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: (LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder), section multiverse/sound, is optional. Version: 3.96.1-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 222 kB, Installed size: 620 kB
<ingrato> so what is it supposed to be under? breezy?
<bongohack> does kubuntu have a traceroute command?
<nalioth> bongohack: it does
* #kubuntu  [freenode-info]  If you're at a conference, please contact freenode staff to make sure we've made special allowance for many users coming into our network from a single internet address ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ). Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked, except to network staff, services and participating registered users ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )... Thanks!
<ingrato> does anybody use kmymoney?
<ejinside> which repository can I get madwifi from?  I read something about universe restricted modules or something but I don't have the actual URL
<ejinside> *cough*
<sampan> !info madwifi
<sampan> <ubotu> Package 'madwifi' does not exist.
<Chani> I installed nwn on gentoo, but I'm having some weird 3d problems and I wanted to try it from kubuntu. can anyone think of an easy way to run it from there? preferably without having to copy over all 1.2gb or so of data
<hume> hi, i'm runnng a new kubuntu installation on an IBM X31, with 12" screen at resolution 1024x768,  and am having great problems in tweaking the look of KDE to my liking - there are a lot of space between the items on menys, even though I set fonts small - anyone knows how to make menus more compact?
<ingrato> does anybody know if there's a program for taxes? like turbotax for windows?
<hume> i have a hunch it is seomthing to do with the dots per inch resoluton .... but where to set this in KDE?
<ingrato> does anybody know if there's an opensource tax software?
<FHX> How do I get amarok to play my mp3 fileS? i can get other players to play them but not amarok, could some please advise?
<mac2612> fhx, what happens when you try and play an mp3 file?
<FHX> it opens a different player and plays it in that
<FHX> but that player is really crappy..
<mac2612> I mean in amarok
<FHX> when i try to play it in amarok it says: some media could not be loaded
<ingrato> I think amarok needs the mp3 decoder
<ingrato> at least that's what it tells me
<mac2612> yeah
<FHX> Where can I find that?
<ingrato> i dunno
<posthuman> [4295526.560000]  hub 5-0:1.0: over-current change on port 2
<posthuman> does anyone have any idea how to disable this error message
<mac2612> well first you need to add universe to your deb sources
<posthuman> it floods all of my virtual consoles, making them ususable ;(
<mac2612> then install the gstreamer plugin for mp3
<FHX> Hm..could you tell me how to do that? I'm very new to all of this. How do I add universe to my deb sources?
<mac2612> do you use synaptic to manage packages?
<FHX> Adept
<posthuman> kynaptic is nice
<mac2612> it is
<FHX> How do I use kynaptic?
<mac2612> wait one moment FHX
<FHX> Okie
<mac2612> posthuman, it looks like something is drawing too much power from your USB ports
<posthuman> Yes =(.  Well, one of the hubs is actually broken
<posthuman> but the rest of the plugs work
<posthuman> on some rpm distros..most actually, the error only floods one console
<posthuman> which is no problem
<posthuman> but on ubuntu..its everyone
<posthuman> I'm trying to figure out how to confine it to one, or disable it =x
<mac2612> ahh....
<hume> anyone knows how to set the size of icons in the system menu of kubuntu/KDE? or the system desktop "dots per inch" resolution?
<FHX> So uh..
<FHX> amarok, kynaptic, help?
<posthuman> Ok, basically you just use the 'find' to search amarok
<posthuman> or wait, what are you trying to do?
<posthuman> you can install kynaptic with adept
<posthuman> if you want
<posthuman> I prefer it
<mac2612> ok
<mac2612> now
<mac2612> FHX
<mac2612> open adept
<FHX> I'm trying to get it to recognize mp3
<FHX> ok
<posthuman> ok, you need to install.. gstreamer-mad
<mac2612> go Adept-manage repositories
<posthuman> I believe
<FHX> installed
<FHX> mhm, i'm in adept-manage repositories
<mac2612> ok
<mac2612> now look for the line that reads something like
<mac2612> deb      http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu          breezy         main restricted
<FHX> mac2612: can i send you a screenie?
<FHX> i messed with my repositories earlier
<FHX> so now i don't know what i've done
<mac2612> sure go ahead
<FHX> mac2612: http://s12.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=2G1GRVC15KJXY14GFO5K35PPBP
<posthuman> why the hell is kubuntu so much faster than mandrake?
<posthuman> lol
<mac2612> ok fhx, and that updates good and everything?
<Snake__> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<mac2612> thanks snake
<Snake__> huh?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> ....
<mac2612> lol
<mac2612> that was relevant to fhx
<Snake__> It was?
<mac2612> and his issue
<mac2612> yea
<Snake__> ,,,, I just walked in and did that for me..>.>
<Snake__> lol
<mac2612> :P
<Snake__> Why whats up with FHX ?
<mac2612> his mp3's aren't playing in amarok
<Snake__> Meh screw that program
<Snake__> XMMS forever
<mac2612> so we're working on getting the mp3 plugins for gstreamer
<posthuman> amarok = much sexier
<FHX> weird, lag
<FHX> sorry
<Snake__> xmms = much more skinnable
<Hentai^XP> FHX you know about imageshack?
<Snake__> amarok = never worked for me :-P
<posthuman> lol
<FHX> mac2612: Was my screenie correct?
<FHX> as in were the universe/multiverse things correct?
<FHX> Hentai^XP: Yeah..but yousendit's pretty nice too.
<FHX> XD
<Hentai^XP> lol
<mac2612> yeah it looks alright to me fhx
<mac2612> now
<Snake__> Man I got to go read this stupid booklet on driving...i dun wannaa
<Hentai^XP> don't crash
<mac2612> heh
<FHX> Ok
* mac2612 's book on driving: "don't kill anyone."
<FHX> what's the next step?
<mac2612> you need to install some packages.....hang on
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> ok
<Snake__> Does anyone but me have a issue (Mainly with adept) where they have to run the program 2 or  3 times to get it to come up sometimes?
<mac2612> ehh....just install.... gstreamer0.8-plugins
<FHX> i don't have its plugins in adept
<mac2612> oh yeah....you DID update your sources?
<mac2612> go to adept-update sources
<FHX> ok
<FHX> updating..99%..
<mac2612> ok
<FHX> done
<mac2612> now for quick filter do
<FHX> ah okay, lots of gstreamer stuff now
<mac2612> yeah
<FHX> do i install them all?
<mac2612> nah
<mac2612> just quick filter for
<mac2612> gstreamer0.8-plugins
<Snake__> Anyone? lol
<FHX> there are only two, one is already installed, is that correct?
<FHX> Ok installing that second plugin now..
<mac2612> gstreamer-plugins-multiverse isn't installed, and gstreamer-plugins is?
<mac2612> ok
<Snake__> Someone explain to me why I have everything for gimp...except the program on my list??
<Snake__> (adept list that is)
<posthuman> o.O all I had to do was install gstreamer-mad and it worked
<mac2612> yeah I know posthuman, it's probably in his amarok config somewhere, but I'm just making sure he has all the plugins he needs first
<Snake__> Guys....come on its like that for XMMS too!!
<FHX> Ok done
<mac2612> ok
<mac2612> now
<mac2612> open amarok and try to play something
<posthuman> ah gotcha
<FHX> O.O
<FHX> Works like a charm ;)
<mac2612> :-D!
<FHX> =D
<FHX> Yay! Thanks =)
<mac2612> no problem fhx
<Snake__> Guys!
<Snake__> Help!? lol
<mac2612> what's wrong snake?
<Snake__> I can't seem to get the gimp, or xmms off the reps
<Snake__> all the plugins and add ons for the programs show up, but not the programs themselves
<mac2612> try this
<mac2612> close adept
<Snake__> ok
<mac2612> sudo apt-get update
<Snake__> Done
<mac2612> sudo apt-get install gimp
<Snake__> Im going to paste in 4 lines
<Snake__> is that ok?
<mac2612> I think it will let you do that
<Snake__> Package gimp is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Snake__> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Snake__> is only available from another source
<Snake__> E: Package gimp has no installation candidate
<mac2612> can I see what your sources look like?
<Snake__> Yulp hang on ill pastebin it
<mac2612> k
<Snake__> hang on
<Snake__> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/481273
<Snake__> And I think I just found it
<Snake__> I got to uncomment line 10 and 11 right?
<mac2612> uncomment 5 and 6
<Snake__> thats what i ment**
<mac2612> yea
<Snake__> Figures..
<mac2612> save
<Snake__> stupid little things that screw me up
<mac2612> sudo apt-get update
<Snake__> and so it works
<Snake__> it works :)
<mac2612> :D
<mac2612> sudo apt-get moo
<Snake__> Yea thats funny
<Snake__> know whats funnier?
<mac2612> what?
<FHX> Hm..my Opera browser just quit on me, is that normal?
<Snake__> sudo aptitude moo -v
<Snake__> then sudo aptitude moo -v -v
<Snake__> so on and so forth adding a v each time
<FHX> Say, I don't have qtparted!!
<mac2612> hehe :-P
<mac2612> fhx, probably a bug in opera
<FHX> i just remembered, i need it.
<Snake__> mac2612: its a elephant being eaten by a snake
<Snake__> duhh
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> i remember looking yesterday and I didn't have it either
<FHX> How do I install qtparted?
<mac2612> close adept
<FHX> ok
<mac2612> sudo apt-get install qtparted
<posthuman> hmm question..is there a way to make a cdrom drive automatically unmount when you hit eject?
<FHX> Gotcha
<FHX> it's installing now i think
* mac2612 really prefers command-line apt-get to frontends
<FHX> Hey..would you guys recommend I rune ntirely on Kubuntu and not have windows at all?
<FHX> or would you recommend dual boots?
<mac2612> depends fhx
<FHX> Hm..it's odne
<mac2612> do you have any software that is windows-only?
<FHX> but it says no such file or directory
<FHX> mac2612: Nope. But I wiped windows. Kubuntu's my only OS
<FHX> i was just wondering if I should reinstall windows then partition and reinstall Kubuntu, but is there a need for that? or can I live on Kubuntu?
<FHX> stat (2 No such file or directory) W: you may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<mac2612> you can live on kubuntu as long as you don't have any windows-specific apps
<FHX> Okay, good.
<mac2612> and even then many of them can be run on linux
<FHX> can i run things like dreamweaver/flash/adobe cs on here?
<mac2612> in vmware or qemu you can do that
<Snake__> Who called amarok sexy....
<mac2612> possibly in wine
<FHX> Hm..
<mac2612> fhx: sudo apt-get update
<FHX> ok
<posthuman> <--me
<FHX> 99%...
<FHX> Snake__: It is sexy, when you can find skins
<FHX> I don't know where they are or where to find them though. -.-
<mac2612> www.kde-look.org
<FHX> Nice ^^
<Snake__> posthuman: right now, this is the ugliest thing on earth
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> E: Some index files failed to download, they ahve been ignored, or old ones have been used instead
<posthuman> bah
<posthuman> I love it
<Snake__> That doesnt play MP3s without a whole bunch of screwing around
<Snake__> ubotu: tell Snake__ about mp3
<mac2612> I think you screwed up a couple lines in your sources fhx
<mac2612> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.11 Stopped
<ubotu> mp3 is probably a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<FHX> ..how can I fix that?
<FHX> How do I fix the sources? x.x
<mac2612> hang on let me look at your sources again
<mac2612> go to adept-manage repositories
<mac2612> and for the last 2 lines
<mac2612> right click and hit "disable"
<Snake__> Well ive come to the conclusion that amarok will never stream MP3s
<FHX> Snake__: Wha? but it works fine
<joss193> where is 5.10 kernel source_
<Snake__> Mine doesnt lol
<joss193> 2.6.12 as it shoult be according to uname -a
<FHX> Snake__: Did you try what I did?
<Snake__> Hell it doesnt play them at all
<Snake__> What do you do?
<FHX> Ok last two lines disabled
<FHX> Snake__: I followed that mac2612 told me, fetch updates and install plugins. ^^
<Snake__> I did all that
<FHX> Snake__: Hm..well .. I also used EasyBreezy
<FHX> that might have helped?
<FHX> mac2612: both disabled
<Snake__> Just for kicks let me install programs....whats easybreezy??
<joss193> please tell me dudes where is the kernel source
<joss193> i have few time and i need to compile my wlan driver
<hxkoh> bleah dc'd
<joss193> doesnt kubuntu devs know that they should leave source luying somewhere?
<hxkoh> Ok what do I do now that they are both disabled?
<joss193> could someone tell what package it is , or where can i get it
<Snake__> joss193: if you don't know where it is you probly shouldn't touch it :-D
<Snake__> jp jp
<joss193> Snake_: installed kubuntu first time
<joss193> usually it is in usr/src/linux
<Snake__> Why do you need to mess with the kernal??
<joss193> symlinked to kernel
<Hentai^XP> kernel
<mac2612> hit "close"
<mac2612> then
<mac2612> adept-fetch updates
<Snake__> amarok is worthless I tell you
<Snake__> WORTHLESS
<joss193> Snake_: for good sakes it told wy wlan card
<joss193> officeconnect 3com
<joss193> driver not included by kubuntu
<Snake__> Most wireless drivers arn't....hmmm well I dunno :)
<hxkoh> 99%...
<joss193> cane someone tell me where is the source
<hxkoh> ok updates done
<Snake__> Anyone that gets my amarok working gets a cookie
<hxkoh> Snake__: but but..by the time it gets here it'll be soggy. =(
<Snake__> Ill email it to you
<FHX> Email! Now there's a though! Will it be .jpg, .gif, ooh no I know, swf!
<mac2612> argh, sorry about that guys
<FHX> *thought
<Snake__> mac2612: want a cookie?
<FHX> s' ok ^^ updates done
<Snake__> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp  5.11 Stopped
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<penguinzdr> i'm trying to mount a diskette formatted on windows, but i get the following message:mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified . what command should i enter?
<Snake__> posthuman: could you help me with amarok?
<Snake__> If not, im just going to uninstall it
<Snake__> Bah screw it, its gone
<FHX> Hm..what should I do now?
<posthuman> oops sorry, was away
<posthuman> o.O
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Why would anyone go through the trouble of setting up all this MP3 crap when they can just download XMMS and get it all with it out of the box
<FHX> ...
<FHX> Um
<FHX> gah
<FHX> he left
<FHX> TT_TT
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> TT_TT
<posthuman> because they need a music manager
<posthuman> amarok has search and stuff
<Snake__> hes probly having network issues
<FHX> *wacks Snake__ on head for laughing at my plight*
<FHX> >.>
<posthuman> and collection info
<Snake__> Well I would like a "Music manager" however my "MM" won't work.
<Snake__> lol
<posthuman> it's really easy to setup though..all I had to do is install gstreamer-mad
<posthuman> most distros already have this installed
<posthuman> =\
<Snake__> Ya i got that and gstreamer plugins and nothing
<posthuman> well, I installed kubuntu today, and thats all I had to do =i
<posthuman> not even the plugins
<posthuman> just mad
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> I dunno but I gotta go read this book for a test 2morrow
<Snake__> ttyl
<FHX> XD READING?
<Snake|Reading> Yea dude
<FHX> Oh ok, for a test
<FHX> Haha, all the best =)
<Snake|Reading> Got to read for this drivingtest
<Snake|Reading> lol
<FHX> XDD
<penguinzdr> what's the filesystem for windows diskettes?
<Snake|Reading> NTFS?
<Snake|Reading> For windows hard drives
<Snake|Reading> its NTFS
<Snake|Reading> Diskettes as in floppys, its FAT
<FHX> mac T_T come back onlineeee
<Snake|Reading> lol
<FHX> *wails*
<penguinzdr> and in "mount -t", what's the type?
<FHX> maaccccc
<Snake|Reading> Hmmm dunno
<FHX> *sulks*
<penguinzdr> :((
<FHX> ohh maaccc?? wheerree arree yoouuuu?
<FHX> XD
<Snake|Reading> ..
<FHX> ?
<Snake|Reading> lol
<FHX> Mhm. Nicks are deceiving, Snake|Reading ? No..snake not reading.
<Snake|Reading> Im supposed to be
<Snake|Reading> I'm working on it
<Snake|Reading> lol
<penguinzdr> argh
<FHX> Snake|Reading: key word: working
<penguinzdr> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Snake|trying|to|> lol
<FHX_laughing> Heh.
<Snake|trying|to|> penguinzdr: I wil help you
<penguinzdr> thanks
<Snake|trying|to|> but I will warn you, this is the only part of this manual you will want to read
<Snake|trying|to|> the rest is outdated, and will probly screw up your syste,
<Snake|trying|to|> system**
<Snake|trying|to|> Ok?
<penguinzdr> okay
<Snake|trying|to|> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<penguinzdr> thanks
<Snake|trying|to|> Yep
<penguinzdr> ummm... isn't that a manual for mounting harddrive partitions?
<Snake|trying|to|> Oh....I thought thats what you were mounting...
<Snake|trying|to|> >>
<FHX> guys
<FHX> how do i install a theme?
<Snake|trying|to|> Or am I dumb?
<FHX> i'm following the read me but it doesn't make much sense ot me
<Snake|trying|to|> penguinzdr?
<penguinzdr> Snake|trying|to|: No, I'm trying to mount a floppy
<Snake|trying|to|> OhhhHhhhhhhhh
<Snake|trying|to|> Mmmm dunno that one off hand
<Snake|trying|to|> sorry...
<FHX> XD for sure this time?
<FHX> Wherreee iss MAC
<FHX> get online now. >.>
<penguinzdr> SUCCESS!!!!
<FHX> penguinzdr: Gj
<FHX> Geez, so many packages to choose from.
<penguinzdr> wow.. fs type msdos...
<FHX> *grumbles* where is mac anyway.
<vado> hello
<FHX> Hi?
<penguinzdr> how can I install XML::Simple?
<FHX> Who knows how to install Kubuntu themes?
<FHX> I cd'd the theme but nothing else will work
<FHX> ./configure
<FHX> that's about it.
<penguinzdr> kubuntu themes? you mean KDE styles, right?
<FHX> yeah
<FHX> KDE styles
<FHX> I downloaded lipstik-2.1
<penguinzdr> ./configure, than make and sudo make install
<FHX> the commands make and sudo make install don't work
<FHX> I tried.
<FHX> and i've downladed qt & libsomething dev
<FHX> Really weird.
<Snake|Reading>             are these people retarded...it says I have to stay one car length back for every 10 mph im traveling
<Snake|Reading> ....
<Snake|Reading> dumb
<penguinzdr> enter the command: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<FHX> Snake|Reading: XDD
* Snake|Reading returns to reading
<FHX> You're *supposed* to be reading.
<Snake|Reading> I am
<Snake|Reading> I just read that lol
<FHX> No.
<FHX> XD
<FHX> penguinzdr: Enter it after cd?
<penguinzdr> enter it where you want
<FHX> what's build essential?
<Snake|Reading> It lets you complie programs
<FHX> prog that will identify make ?
<FHX> ah
<FHX> good.
<penguinzdr> that's a meta package for compiling apps
<penguinzdr> Snake|Reading: what are you reading?
<FHX> XD after unpacking 1623kb additional space, want to continue? [y/n] 
<FHX> XD why do they even bother to ask?haha
<FHX> ok done with that
<FHX> what next?
<penguinzdr> than again make and sudo make install
<FHX> doesn't work
<FHX> i typed: make <enter>
<FHX> nothing, it says no targets specified and makefile found. stop.
<Snake|Reading> penguinzdr: Digest of Ohio Motor Vehicle Laws
<penguinzdr> wow
<penguinzdr> FHX: run ./configure again
<FHX> ?
<FHX> kay, running.
<Snake|Reading> penguinzdr: Going for my written test 2morrow to get my lisence (sp?)
<Snake|Reading> Finally
<Snake|Reading> lol
<FHX> HAHA
<FHX> it says: Good - your configure finished. Start make now.
<penguinzdr> paste the output from ./configure in pastebin.com and show it to me
<FHX> XD that's fudging hilarious.
<FHX> *types make <enter>* weee
<FHX> thanks penguinzdr   =)
<penguinzdr> you're welcome
<FHX> after make i go : sudo make install?
<penguinzdr> yes
<FHX> ok done
<FHX> what next?
<justanother> g' morning guys
<FHX> justanother: G'morning
<penguinzdr> next: alt+f2, type kcontrol, select appereance and themes, than select style and form the droping box select lipstik
<FHX> mac2612's back!
<FHX> penguinzdr: Nice. ^^
<FHX> penguinzdr: what theme do you use?
<FHX> i can't seem to find a decent one
<FHX> mac2612: last two repositories disabled. XD
<penguinzdr> FHX: Beauty of Darkness, but for style I use Polyester
<FHX> penguinzdr: how about for your toolbar?
<FHX> mine just stays ugly.
<penguinzdr> FHX: icons?
<FHX> -.- i looked at all the themes and they have funky toolbars
<FHX> no i mean it's like a quicklaunch icons bar only
<FHX> at the bottom
<penguinzdr> I use Vista Inspirate.
<FHX> Hm..
<FHX> hang on i'll find a link
<justanother> i want to install kubuntu on my laptop - i surfed a little bit around and found this: http://www.astro.unibas.ch/~loeffler/thinkpad/p1-preparation.xhtml#hibertools
<Snake|Reading> "Once you have started to cross the train tracks, keep going, especially if you see a train aproaching"
<justanother> it says  that you have to create a special hinbernation partition - it's for installing debian though
<Snake|Reading> Do they really need to put that in there??
<FHX> wtf
<FHX> the thing crashed
<penguinzdr> what thing?
<FHX> ...
<FHX> my kopete
<FHX> penguinzdr: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/27578-1.jpg
<Snake|Reading> LOL
<FHX> see at the bottom? where it says mplayer ? i want a toolbar like that. T_T
<Snake|Reading> Guys read this: Hold on let me type it
<FHX> Snake|Reading: o.O for a while there, i thought you were laughing at my poor kopete. D
<FHX> XD
<Snake|Reading> "IF your vehicle stalls while on  the tracks, and a train is approaching, unfasten your seatbelt, get out of the vehicle and run as far away from the tracks as you can."
<ztonzy> oh well, no apokryphos here :-\
<penguinzdr> FHX: hmm... i don't know how to make toolbar like this
<Snake|Reading> I think they should take that out of this manual...and let darwin's theory go to work :-D
<Snake|Reading> FHX: I do.
<Snake|Reading> Right click, configure panel
<FHX> ok
<Snake|Reading> Scale it down some, then click appearance
<FHX> mhm, configure desktop.
<Snake|Reading> You have to put your own gradient for "Panel background"
<FHX> No
<_jef> anyone here good with file permissions?
<FHX> there's no appearance tab.
<Snake|Reading> Theres not??
<FHX> hang on i know what you're talking aout.
<FHX> different locations
<Snake|Reading> ok
<FHX> in system settings
<penguinzdr> FHX: what KDE are you using?
<Snake|Reading> uhhh....
<FHX> penguinzdr: latest one
<FHX> just downloaded yetserday
<Snake|Reading> 3.5?
<Snake|Reading> oh thats why...im on 3.4
<FHX> No idea.
<FHX> yeah
<penguinzdr> than you have to have appereance
<FHX> yours said panel instead of desktop, no big dif though
<penguinzdr> oh yeah, 3.4
<Snake|Reading> No
<Snake|Reading> right click on the taskbar
<Snake|Reading> and select Configure Panel
<FHX> yeah i'm there
<Snake|Reading> Ya on the top it says
<Snake|Reading> arrangment
<Snake|Reading> hiding
<Snake|Reading> menus and appearance
<FHX> yeah i can read =P
<Snake|Reading> :)
<Snake|Reading> just put your own gradient in
<FHX> kay.
<Snake|Reading> back to me book
<FHX> Snake|Reading: Heh, gl.
<FHX> Rawr. Where's mac?
<FHX> The trash bin's ugly. I can't remove it though. XD
<FHX> Oh nvm. I can.
<penguinzdr> :(
<Snake|Reading> FHX: did you know that in ohio if you hit a deer, your allowed to keep its carcus?
<Snake|Reading> as long as you kill it
<Snake|Reading> lol
<penguinzdr> i have to wait 8 years until I get driver's license
<Snake|Reading> penguinzdr: whys that?
<Snake|Reading> DUIs or what?
<Snake|Reading> Or are you......8? lol
<penguinzdr> Snake|Reading: because in Bulgaria, you can't get driver's license until 18 years
<Snake|Reading> Owch
<Snake|Reading> That sucks
<Snake|Reading> I want to live in japan, they drive at 13 I hear
<penguinzdr> wow
<penguinzdr> than I have to wait 3 years if I'm in Japan
<Snake|Reading> lol
<Snake|Reading> Your only 10?
<penguinzdr> yes
<Snake|Reading> *sigh* live life now
<Snake|Reading> lol
<Snake|Reading> I'll tell you the truth, its only going to get crappy until your 17-18....so be prepared lol
<penguinzdr> okay, I'll be
<Snake|Reading> :)
<FHX> Snake|Reading: My stuff disappeared. >.>
<Snake|Reading> what stuff
<penguinzdr> kopete maybe
<Snake|Reading> :D
<FHX> Snake|Reading: No..I didn't know abotu the deer thing
<FHX> Snake|Reading: Oi help me
<FHX> it won't let me show my applications now
<FHX> like my running programs
<penguinzdr>     ?
<penguinzdr> you switched to another desktop?
<FHX> No, i removed it by accident.
<Snake|Reading> FHX: right click
<FHX> yep
<Snake|Reading> add to panel
<Snake|Reading> applet
<Snake|Reading> then taskbar
<FHX> Snake|Reading: I don't get how to get it like the screenie
<Snake|Reading> Be happy
<Snake|Reading> :)
<FHX> =(
<Snake|Reading> what do you mean
<Snake|Reading> You need to build your own background picture, and install it as the background on the bar
<FHX> no i know, but theirs only had icons
<Hentai^XP> my life is still crappy and I'm 18
<FHX> Snake|Reading: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/27578-1.jpg
<Snake|Reading> Haha amen Hentai^XP
<Snake|Reading> FHX, thats just programs they can open
<Snake|Reading> their taskbar doesnt tell them what programs are running
<FHX> yes..but mine has all the other stuff
<Snake|Reading> remove it!
<Snake|Reading> then add buttons as you need them
<FHX> yeah but then where do their task manager go?
<FHX> it doesn't make sense
<Snake|Reading> It looks like they have one up top
<Snake|Reading> perhaps
<Snake|Reading> which I would like to know how they did
<FHX> Exactly.
<Snake|Reading> hmm
<Snake|Reading> Hey KASBar is kinda cool
<FHX> it's up the side
<FHX> but
<FHX> I want one up the top
<Snake|Reading> What did you use to put it on the side?
<FHX> kasbar
<Snake|Reading> thats not what they got
<FHX> I know.
<FHX> and do you also notice
<Snake|Reading> I think they have universal side bar
<FHX> theirs is really in the middle
<FHX> they don't even have the thing at the right side to slide it in
<Snake|Reading> so?
<FHX> -.- i want that.
<FHX> Looks nicer.
<Snake|Reading> OH SHIT
<FHX> ?
<Snake|Reading> I just lost my taskbar
<Snake|Reading> I slide it and now its gone!
<Snake|Reading> lol
<FHX> slide it out again
<FHX> XD
<Snake|Reading> I cant!
<Snake|Reading> theres no button!
<FHX> O.O
<Snake|Reading> LOL
<penguinzdr> from the cold winter niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiights....
<Snake|Reading> Got it back
<Snake|Reading> whew
<FHX> ..Hm.
<FHX> i want their toolbar.
<FHX> *sulk*
<Snake|Reading> just play around until u get something cool
<FHX> -.-
<Snake|Reading> thats what im gonna do
<FHX> They have msn?
<FHX> wtf?
<FHX> Hm..oh yeah. wine
<Snake|Reading> ??
<Snake|Reading> :)
<FHX> I just don't understand *where* they put their taskbar
<Snake|Reading> Hey
<Snake|Reading> Their taskbar is up top
<Snake|Reading> thats just a panel
<penguinzdr> WINTER NIGHTS!
<FHX> yeah but how did they get it up top?
<FHX> penguinzdr: ???
<Snake|Reading> Right click on your panel
<penguinzdr> FHX: nothing
<Snake|Reading> add to panel
<Snake|Reading> panel
<Snake|Reading> panel
<Snake|Reading> drag up top
<Snake|Reading> Then size down
<Snake|Reading> Now right click on your new panel
<Snake|Reading> select configure panel
<Snake|Reading> go to "Hiding"
<FHX> okay what?
<FHX> XD
<FHX> it won't be dragged up top
<Snake|Reading> Why not??
<Snake|Reading> You should be able to hold down,and drag it around...
<FHX> how?
<FHX> i can drag it sideways
<FHX> not up top
<Snake|Reading> Wtf?
<Snake|Reading> Try draging it sideways, then to the top
<Snake|Reading> I can even put 2 panels up there... lol
<FHX> I can drag the panel to the top
<FHX> but not the task bar
<Snake|Reading> No
<Snake|Reading> You have to right click on your new panel
<Snake|Reading> and add a taskbar there
<FHX> Oh snap
<FHX> Okay
<Snake|Reading> Then it works ;)
<FHX> Yeah..but it's ugly. >.>
<FHX> XD
<Snake|Reading> And hey want to know how to get rid of the right hiding button thing??
<FHX> yeah
<FHX> =P
<Snake|Reading> right click, configure panel
<Snake|Reading> hiding
<Snake|Reading> then uncheck "Show right panel-hidding"
<FHX> Nice
* Snake|Reading is a god with this crap
<Snake|Reading> I love just playing with stuff lol
<FHX> XD haha
<FHX> XD
<FHX> say, do you know how to make it so the task bar only shows one row of taskss?
<Snake__> Right click, make the panel smaller
<Snake__> right click * configure panel
<Snake__> then size it down
<Snake__> (mines at tiny)
<FHX> Cool
<FHX> Do you know how to install msn messenger?
<Snake__> Nope, never used wine
<Hentai^XP> FHX: try gaim instead
<FHX> do you know how i can access gaim?
<Snake__> Yep
<FHX> tell me?
<Snake__> sudo apt-get install gaim
<Snake__> :)
<Hentai^XP> or kopete or w\e it is
<FHX> isntalling gaim..
<FHX> does anyone know how to use qtparted?
<Snake__> Nope
<FHX> ok
<FHX> lalala
<FHX> *begins decorating desktop*
<FHX> D
<FHX> XD
<FHX> say
<FHX> if you look at their screenie
<FHX> next to the black computer screen
<FHX> they have a blue one..
<FHX> what's that??
<FHX> how do i run apt-update again?
<FHX> sudo apt-get update?
<flim> update will only update the list of packages. To update the packages you'll have to do apt-get upgrade
<FHX> ok
<penguinzdr> argh... kde crashed
<FHX> =/ mine too just now
<penguinzdr> wow
<penguinzdr> group crash
<FHX> hey how do you install msn messenger on kubuntu?
<penguinzdr> use kopete
<FHX> I don't like kopete
<penguinzdr> than use GAIM
<FHX> no msn
<penguinzdr> !?!?
<ubotu> penguinzdr: Are you smoking crack?
<FHX> o.O
<penguinzdr> hey guys... i want to hear your opinion - do you like my desktop: http://img470.imageshack.us/img470/9462/snapshot68cv.png
<flim> looks quite nice, but I absolutely hate big taskbars, so nothing I could live with ;)
<Snake__> Not bad
<Snake__> Whos the broad?
<FHX> penguinzdr: How did you get it to look semi transparent?
<hussam> penguinzdr: nice desktop but take away some of the desktop shortcuts.
<Snake__> FHX: theres a setting if you right click, configure taskbar
<Snake__> apperace, then advanced options ;)
<Snake__> penguinzdr: whos the chick?
<FHX> i'm there
<FHX> how?
<penguinzdr> FHX: right-click on panel, choose configure panel , than choose appereance and check use transparent background
<FHX> as in "Enable user transparency"?
<FHX> * Just enable transparency
<penguinzdr> Snake__:   the goth chick? http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=18598
<Snake__> Indeed
<Snake__> Shes hot, I wish i knew who she was
<FHX> wait how do i get transparency? o.o
<Snake__> FHX: for the love of god do like everyone else and play with it until you figure it out.
<FHX> when i select it it's 100% transparent
<FHX> XD
<FHX> okay ok
<NPC_Crys> Hey all. I just got java installed. How do I make it respond to the term command jre?
<wolfvoline> HI all
<NPC_Crys> Hi you.
<wolfvoline> I download Kbuntu as iso image file but i can't write to CD
<NPC_Crys> What burn software you got man?
<wolfvoline> Nero
<NPC_Crys> What version?
<wolfvoline> 6
<NPC_Crys> 5 is easier.
<ejofee> anybody know any easy way to install gaim 2.0 beta1 in ubuntu?
<wolfvoline> Report file size is 107 MB  , Is correct ?
<NPC_Crys> wolfvoline I assume you are unsuccessfully trying to find the nero express command to burn iso, right?
<wolfvoline> NPC_Crys:  I use command to write but he said me with "InCorrect block size"
<NPC_Crys> Uh oh. Did you try running an md5sum to check the image?
<wolfvoline> But when i use 'winrar' to view image it said  'extract size about 670 MB'
<wolfvoline> NPC_Crys: what wrong ?
<Snake__> FHX: the one thing Idont understand tho
<Snake__> is how he  got it to say "File" "Sessions" etc
<FHX> 9pm
<FHX> *6
<NPC_Crys> I don't know anything about winrar and haven't since tugzip hit the scene.
<FHX> Snake__: ?
<FHX> XD quit now I'm playing
<Snake__> http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/27578-1.jpg
<Snake__> Im looking at that pic
<FHX> Uh-huh
<Snake__> how did he get the words at the top
<Snake__> all I can get is icons...
<NPC_Crys> wolfvoline: I would find a md5sum program and check the image against the md5sum on the kubuntu website.
<FHX> Yeah I was going to ask you that, but then I thought maybe you'd just ask me to play around again
<FHX> XD
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> I've been playing, and that one I can't figure out
<_nano_> Snake__: hey!
<Snake__> _nano_: whats up!
<Snake__> Hey check this out _nano_ maybe you knoe
<wolfvoline> NPC_Crys: ok thx
<Snake__> _nano_: http://www.kde-look.org/content/pre1/27578-1.jpg , see the text at the top in that panel?
<Snake__> how would i do that?
<wolfvoline> NPC_Crys: I try to  find
<FHX> hey
<FHX> Snake__:
<FHX> we don't need it
<Snake__> yo
<Snake__> ??
<FHX> if you have the scroller button
<FHX> click on that
<FHX> we don't need the task bar
<Snake__> What do you mean?
<FHX> your mouse
<_nano_> Snake__: configure panel
<Snake__> Oh
<Snake__> I know
<FHX> it has a middle scroller
<FHX> yeah
<FHX> so we don't need it
<Snake__> but i want the damn text lol
<FHX> XDD
<FHX> The damn text doesn't want you it seems
<Snake__> _nano_: I dont see any settings in there
<_nano_> Snake__: oops i thought that's a taskbar :P
<_nano_> Snake__: no idea never tried that
<Snake__> no, its a full panel...
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> I can only image it works like gnome
<Snake__> ya know?
<_nano_> Snake__: hey are you running firefox by anychance?
<Snake__> Nope, but I could if I need to how come?
<_nano_> Snake__: could you check www.blogger.com using firefox? my browser freezes because of javascript animation...no idea why
<Snake__> Hang on
<_nano_> Snake__: opera works fine on that tho
<Snake__> lemme download
<_nano_> Snake__: download as in install firefox?
<Snake__> Yep
<Snake__> :)
<FHX> for me blogger works fine on firefox
<_nano_> Snake__: hehe
<_nano_> FHX: you mean you could see the animation right? on top left?
<FHX> Yeh
<hussam> here's my kubuntu ICE winter desktop http://img373.imageshack.us/img373/6520/snapshot46zy.jpg
<_nano_> FHX: I dunno man, it's with all gecko based browsers on linux. i tried firefox, seamonkey, flock...same problem
<FHX> Hm..i'm not sure, you're prolly missing something
<FHX> some plugin
<Snake__> Hmmm it seems to work
<FHX> hussam: nice. where did you get the weather thing?
<penguinzdr> hussam: not bad, but I prefer dark desktops, like mine
<penguinzdr> FHX:  that LWP
<penguinzdr> FHX:  that's LWP
<_nano_> Snake__: you on your old machine?
<Snake__> _nano_: i'm on my lappy yes
<FHX> LWP=?
<penguinzdr> Liquid Weather ++ for SuperKaramba
<_nano_> Snake__: what's the graphics card? any idea?
<Snake__> Savage S3 I think
<Snake__> some crap like that
<hussam> FHX: get superkarmaba first
<_nano_> Snake__: mine's radeon 7500, so is it good or bad? :-s
<Snake__> Og
<Snake__> oh
<Snake__> My god.
<Snake__> Upgrade.
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> hussam: through konsole?
<_nano_> Snake__: :(
<Snake__> well
<Hentai^XP> rate the desktop /me allreayd knows what half you will say atleast http://nt.nukysrealm.net/hyhh.JPG
<Snake__> do you game at all?
<Snake__> or just 2d stuff?
<_nano_> Snake__: it works fine on windows tho, i played Counterstrike and all on my sweet inspiron 5100 :P
<hussam> FHX: you on breezy ?
<Snake__> You played CS on a 7500!?
<FHX> hussam: Yup
<Snake__> CS: 1.6???
<FHX> O.O
<FHX> That's crazy
<hussam> FHX: with kde 3.4.3?
<_nano_> Snake__: yeh :D
<Snake__> Oh okay
<Snake__> I thought you ment souce
<FHX> hussam: The latest one
<_nano_> Snake__: and i pwned ;) (kidding)
<Snake__> i was like my 9600 couldn't hardly handle source lol
<FHX> That's a striking image of windows.
<penguinzdr> Hentai^XP: blah... windows is ugly
<FHX> :o
<_nano_> Snake__: oh i wouldn't even dare run CS source
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> .,,,,
<penguinzdr> da ima nqkoi bulgarin tuk?
<Snake__> Hentai^XP: Why don't you just like
<Snake__> I dont know
<Snake__> RUN XP!?
<FHX> Exactly
<FHX> XD
<hussam> FHX: kde 3.5 has superkarmaba but if you are on ke 3.4.3 like me, I can email you superkarmaba 0.37
<Hentai^XP> I do run xp Snake__
<Snake__> Lol
<FHX> hussam: should I try running it and see if it's there?
<Snake__> I run XP, but with a vista inspirent
<_nano_> Snake__: could you send me your xorg.conf file?
<Snake__> god vista is so sexy
<FHX> hussam: actually, can I do: sudo apt-get install superkaramba?
<Snake__> _nano_: I would if I knew where it was :D
<FHX> hey but Kubuntu's pretty nice too. =P
<hussam> FHX: lubutnu has 0.36 but I cna give you 0.37
<_nano_> Snake__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Snake__> How could I ship it to you?
<_nano_> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Snake__> Oh ok
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> Hang on
<_nano_> ok :D
<FHX> hussam: Nah it's okay, installing it now. =)
<Hentai^XP> penguinzdr: you hate windows or something?
<hussam> FHX: then look for liquid weather ++ on kde-look.org
<hussam> brb
<FHX> hussam: Gotcha
<penguinzdr> Hentai^XP: yes, i hate it
<Snake__> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/481339
<Hentai^XP>  penguinzdr can you explain to me why in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Snake__> I don't hate windows
<Snake__> I feel it inferiour, but I don't hate it
<penguinzdr> Hentai^XP: ok
<FHX> Snake__: Do you know how to get application windows to be skinned?
<Snake__> mmm
<Snake__> nope
<FHX> Hm...
<_nano_> Snake__: thanks
<FHX> I think it'sunder styles also
<FHX> hey superkaramba is nice.
<penguinzdr> yes, it's a good app
<FHX> Very nice app. *nods*
<FHX> How do I download the weather thing? it keeps telling me i can't save binary files
<penguinzdr> bye guys
<Snake__> c ya
<FHX> penguinzdr: bye
<penguinzdr> c ya
<robin_2> I have upgraded to KDE 3.5
<robin_2> but now I can't sync with bluetooth.
<robin_2> because the kdebluetooth-irmcsync got dep problems.
* [ITA] MisterX is away: Away at the moment
<robin_2> nobody ?
<robin_2> is there a replacement for that package?
<Sean> Anyone around to take a quick question?
<Sean> ipodslave seems to not want to actually sync my ipod.  It'll go and say it's synced, but neither that nor the eject functionality works
<FHX> Snake__: Back
<FHX> Does anyone know how to keep LWP running without having to open it through superkaramba everytime?
<robin_2> I upgrade to kde 3.5, but I can't use bluetooth for syncing. because kdebluetooth-irmcsync will be removed by upgrading to 3.5. And I can't find a replacement or alternative?
<robin_2> it there a way to downgrade to kde 3.4 ?
<FHX> Does anybody know how to install programs such as msn messenger?
<FHX> On Kubuntu
<robotgeek> FHX: hm, unless you want to run it with wine, gaim/amsn handle msn well
<hussam> FHX: kubuntu ships with kopete which supports msn service, aim, and yohoo etc...
<FHX> robotgeek: Hm..what's the difference if I run it with wine?
<FHX> will it run as pernormal?
<robotgeek> hussam: right, i forgot i was in #kubuntu :)
<FHX> ah, hussam. How do you keep the weather thing on there even when you log off?
<robotgeek> FHX: hmm, actually none. kopete is very nice, it does webcam too, i heard
<FHX> robotgeek: Hm..yeah, but I don't use aim or the other clients, so msn has a nicer interface.
<FHX> DX
<FHX> *XD
<robotgeek> FHX: you should be fine with kopete then
<FHX> maybe if I can find a nice skin kopete will be more bearable ;)
<hussam> FHX: just run it and when you log off, kde session is saved so when you log in again, superkaramba will run again.
<FHX> hussam: Awesome. Thanks =)
<robotgeek> FHX: http://www.kde-look.org :)
<FHX> robotgeek: How do I increase my partition sie?
<FHX> *size
<robotgeek> FHX: you might want to use Qparted
<FHX> mhm, I installed it.
<FHX> Will it shut down afterwards?
<robotgeek> FHX: probably not
<robotgeek> FHX: you might also want to shoot the same question in #ubuntu also
<FHX> okay
<chopemax> hi, im using kmyfirewall to manage iptables, anyone knows what do I have to add in order to be able to use samba? I
<FHX> robotgeek: I'm in qtparted, what should I do?
<FHX> format?
<FHX> ??
<kinfo> what?
<FHX> How do I increase partition size using qtparted?
<jazwec> hi..please could anybody help me? i have *.mdf file and i want to mount..when i use mount command, cedega cant read it...and i cant use mdf2iso program, because its DVD image and its too large...4.2 GB
<chopemax> kiso can convert mdf to iso
<FHX> ..
<FHX> does anyone know?
<chopemax> if you dont have any other alternative
<jazwec> chopemax also DVD images?
<FHX> Hm..
<FHX> I'm lost. No idea how to increase partition size using qtparted.
<FHX> robotgeek: Do you know how I can increase it using qtparted?
<chopemax> jazwec: it doesnt specify, i dont know..
<chopemax> FHX:http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/vivek/blogger/2005/09/how-do-i-resize-windows-partition-with.php
<FHX> Thanks
<chopemax> no problem
<robotgeek> FHX: sorry, was away
<FHX> robotgeek: When I right click it won't let me resize
<FHX> i see the option there, but it's faded, can't be highlighted.
<robotgeek> FHX: i've never used it, maybe try it with a live cd
<FHX> Hm..
<FHX> chopemax: have you used it?
<FHX> Hm..
<jazwec> chopemax so how can i use that kiso?
<robotgeek> anyways, later
<robin_2> c'mon nobody using bluetooth sync with kde 3.5 ?
<chopemax> FHX: i have formatted partitions with qtparted but never resized
<chopemax> FHX: sure the partition is unmounted? ( don't know maybe that could be)
<FHX> how do I know if it is unmounted?
<FHX> and the partition i want to resize is ext3
<chopemax> jazwec: is not in apt so it may be a bit complicated to install + it needs libcdio 0.73...
<chopemax> jazwec: however this worked fine for me http://gridpt1.fe.up.pt/mlopes/blog/index.php/2005/11/19/kiso-packages-for-ubuntu-breezy/
<FHX> It seems parted cannot do ext3 resize partitions
<jazwec> chopemax i have it installed..but o dont know how to use it
<jazwec> chopemax..oh i dont have it :) i have only mkisofs
<dannythm> hello
<dannythm> anyone know the root passwod for the 5.10 kubuntu live dvd?
<FHX> *mutters incoherently* qtparted doesn't do ext3 resizes
<FHX> *growls*
<robin_2> !root
<robin_2> what is the meta package for the kubuntu kde basic stuff?
<dannythm> !root
<FHX> How do I upgrade my qtparted?
<robin_2> nvm found it.
<chopemax> jazwec: did the conversion work?
<jazwec> chopemax w8..u just installed KIso
<jazwec> chopemax mdf is not supported for KISO
<chopemax> jazwec: try CTRL+C
<chopemax> FHX: in the web they say the kubuntu installer should resize ext3 however i really dont remember
<FHX> chopemax: the kubuntu installer?
<FHX> but doesn't the kubuntu installer entirely erase everything?
<FHX> ...
<FHX> if I boot from CD i'll lose my kubuntu
<FHX> actually..will I/
<FHX> if i stop it after partitioning?
<FHX> Hm..now there's a thought.
<FHX> but first i want to try updating qtparted, how do I do that?
<raphink> anyone knows how to use keychain properly?
<raphink> I'm getting crazy with this stuff
<jazwec> chopemax it works..but its still 0%
<jazwec> chopemax oh i have it :) nice!
<chopemax> jazwec: so did it work?
<jazwec> chopemax yeah..thanks alot
<chopemax> FHX: maybe another distro install cd you have can resize during install
<chopemax> jazwec: great! no problem
<jazwec> chopemax so now i can burn it with k3b, yeah?
<chopemax> jazwec: i would try mounting it first to see if everythings fine
<jazwec> mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.iso /mount/folder/ ?
<chopemax> yeah i think so..
<laser_tk> !firefox
<ubotu> methinks firefox is a Free Software web browser that supports extensions and is gaining popularity by the hour. Developed by the Mozilla Foundation.
<laser_tk> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<jazwec> chopemax it writes that it isnt iso9660 image
<rednaxel> !dhclient.conf
<ubotu> rednaxel: No idea
<chopemax> try to openeing it with kiso to see if it shows contents
<jazwec> it says it doesnt seem like valid image
<FHX> How do I update qtparted?
<FHX> Any ideas?
<chopemax> jazwec: i don't know.. maybe kiso screwd up or the source image was not ok
<jazwec> chopemax hmm source image is ok on 100%
<jazwec> chopemax im scared that i will have to install windows :(
<chopemax> jazwec: maybe you could try wine
<jazwec> chopemax but i have to burn it first
<jazwec> chopemax just tell me..how can i convert that image..i opened the mdf image and what now
<chopemax> jazwec: i didnt get what you are trying to do
<jazwec> chopemax convert mdf to iso
<chopemax> jazwec: with kiso?
<jazwec> chopemax yes
<jazwec> chopemax only thing i need, is to burn mdf DVD image..if there is a program which can burn mdf image, i can use that..if there is not, i need cinverter and then i can burn that iso with k3b
<jazwec> i think
<ubuntu> hallo, worin besteht der wesentliche unterschied zw. kubuntu u. kanotix?
<chopemax> jazwec: yes i got that.. you said you'll have to install windows.. which program would you use to convert it in windows
<jazwec> chopemax i can use alcohol 120% in win..but i hate windows so i will look for some alternatives for linux
<chopemax> jazwec: im trying to run isobuster in linux thru wine
<FHX> chopemax: If I boot from cd and select the partition step only then edit the partition tables, will it affect anything else or wipe anything?
<chopemax> FHX: i really dont know much about partitions you should ask someone else to be sure
<basti_> is "adept" the default packet manager of kubuntu? (i'm helping a friend)
<FHX> The thing is that I've been asking for two hours now.
<FHX> XD
<chopemax> basti_: in breezy yes
<basti_> chopemax: thanks
<chopemax> yw
<hxkoh> My computer can't sent out any image files, any ideas why?
<hxkoh> on msn file attachments keep failing, when uploading images they don't upload..
<basti_> hxkoh: the question shows a lack of understanding of the underlying processes.
<basti_> hxkoh: is this kubuntu related?
<FHX> Hm?
<FHX> Yeah.
<FHX> Welll I could go to the other room.
<FHX> No one in there
<basti_> i'm querying you
<rednaxel> how do I disable services I'm not using, like kbluetooth or the like?
<rednaxel> in RH i had a "netsysv" program
<Milktea> I can't play a few .mkv files, I have w32 codecs and stuff
<Milktea> I tried mPlayer, but it has weird sound
<covalence> hello
<covalence> is there some place to report bugs for dapper drake flight 2 (install) ?
<anir> hello .. can anyone guide me how to go to ubuntu chat room??
<hussam> anir: /join #ubuntu
<anir> hussam: thank you :)
<hussam> covalence: report bugs here: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<FHX> Could dsomeone advise? How do I let things automatically update? (programs etc.)
<hussam> FHX: do you have an always-on internet connection?
<mike-e> HI i installed FAM because bmpx requires it, when i did it it gave a large list of stuff it's removing, uncliding gnome-desktop, is it going to be ok?
<FHX> hussam: Yes I do
<anir> mike-e: dont worry about tahat
<mike-e> it's all missing from my applications now
<mike-e> it's removing gmpb, totem
<mike-e> etc
<mike-e> wtf
<hussam> FHX: you can create a cron job that automatically check for updates every midnight and downloads and install them
<FHX> hussam: Could you tell me how that is done?
<mike-e> btw you were wrong
<castlerock> Hi all, I need help running a game on kubuntu? Is anyone up for the challenge?
<castlerock> I'm trying to run racer 0.5.0
<castlerock> from racer.nl
<hussam> FHX: may I pm you?
<FHX> hussam: Sure
<castlerock> when I run the binary, it says that libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3 does not exist
<anir> castlerock: how did you install the game?? through synaptic??
<castlerock> No, there is no binary through synaptic. I had to download the binary from their site at racer.nl
<anir> castlerock: havent they given a  readme file about how to run it??
<drynish> What is the good way to install a package from dapper?
<castlerock> Well, according to their readme, it should work
<anir> let me check the game
<castlerock> anir: ok, it's at www.racer.nl
<covalence> thank you, hussam
<anir> castlerock: whats ur problem...
<anir> even i wanna run the game
<castlerock> anir: it can't find the library that i mentioned earlier: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<anir> okay
<castlerock> anir: it's a good game I know, but it's no good without that library, so I need some place to get it
<anir> hmm...
<castlerock> anir: compiling from source gives errors as well
<anir> so should i download or not.. castlerock ..lol :)
<castlerock> anir: even with all required libraries and compilers installed
<castlerock> anir: well I'm trying to run it as well here, but I can't run the game because of the dreaded library
<anir> castlerock: thats a pain .. i know.
<castlerock> anir: any ideas on where to find it? I checked the Ubuntu Package search but did not find anything. Sounds like a little quality time with google for a few minutes ;-)
<anir> castlerock: i am doing a google..
<castlerock> anir: ok
<anir> do u have a 64 bit pro castlerock
<Spum> hey, is it possible to dual-boot kubuntu?
<anir> Spum: yes
<castlerock> anir: no I do not. I have Athlon XP
<castlerock> anir: 32-bit of course
<anir> castlerock: have u checked the debian site for the library..
<castlerock> anir: no, but i am going to do that now........
<anir> have a check.. its there i hopw
<Spum> anir: how would i go about it
<anir> castlerock: try this http://packages.debian.org/stable/
<FHX> hussam: Sorry my computer lagged
<hussam> that's ok
<TooEarly> i have to SATA drives with a RAID0 and all my files that i have from windows are on partition 2 sdb on the raid part. it says the drive is unformatted and i can't enable it to mount it, what do i do?
<castlerock> anir: ok i fixed the problem: I downloaded the libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2_2.95.4-22_i386.deb package from Debian testing repos and it worked!
<hyperactivecrond> good morning all of you eastern time zoners
<basti_> whats a good alsa mixer interface for kubuntu?
<hyperactivecrond> basti_: kmix
<basti_> thanks
<hyperactivecrond> np basti_
<TooEarly> anyone have any solution to my problem what so ever?
<hyperactivecrond> yay ubuntu has apt-get moo
<hyperactivecrond> aah i get it: super cow powers
<lascar> i'm compiling some source and I get the error "can't find x-includes".  I've been to a few Ubuntu sites and forums, but the problem persists.  Can anyone help me?
<lascar> anyone?
<manveru> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<manveru> ;)
<lascar> manveru: hi; i'll give it a shot
<lascar> hey, it worked!  Now, do you have any idea how to get past the Qt error? ;)
<lascar> !Qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<hyperactivecrond> dammit where does one get motif for opera?
<hyperactivecrond> nvm
<hyperactivecrond> !operamotiferror is do cd /usr/lib; sudo cp libXm.so.1 libXm.so.3
<ubotu> okay, hyperactivecrond
<TooEarly> when kubuntu is loading, it gets to the "* Starting System Log Daemon..." and it has a little [OK]  by it, but nothing happens after that..it seems to get stuck there.. what's the problem?
<Spum> can anyone tell me of a jabber client which can be installed on kubuntu using apt-get?
<dragonkh> spum kopete is already on
<Spum> :-)
<Spum> ok
<kkathman> sproingie: both kopete and Gaim have jabber
<kkathman> oops
<kkathman> Spum I mean
<kkathman> pick your client
<ingrato> hi
<ingrato> how do I install flash plugin for konqueror?
<_luciano> Hi, where I can find a simple tutorial to install a WPA wireless connection?
<owner> can anyone help me download Mozilla Active X control?
<Jochen> Hi! Can somebody give me the command how to build quick from the source tar.gz file a ubuntu debian package and install it?!
<owner> please?
<osh_> owner: mozilla activeX? That's some windows-crap isn't it?
<apollo2011> I just installed Kubuntu and Kaffeine won't play a DVD.  I get this error: "Error invoking "dvdnav_get_next_block": Error reading NAV packet.."
<osh_> apollo2011: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-cd84b8e23927ccdb4bb55ffd3074687abec0cf3b
<apollo2011> osh_: ah, I remember this from my other Ubuntu system.  thx
<rednaxel> i'm checking what can I disable to free more RAM
<osh_> rednaxel: kill the mofo gam_server. it eats memory on my system like a fat kid eats cake.
<jazwec> chopemax please..could you help me with something else?
<apollo2011> Now when I try to play the DVD, it says there are no codecs to play the DVD
<rednaxel> what gam_server does?
<osh_> rednaxel: it's sgi's fam but a gnome version.
<rednaxel> and what about kded?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell apollo2011 about restrictedformats
<rednaxel> osh_: how do I kill gam_server ? kill -9 is not being enough
<apollo2011> hyperactivecrond, I already did the css stuff.
<hyperactivecrond> is your country code set right?
<melonipoika> hi, i have a question about partitions, is there any way to change the swap partition? i mean, to delete the actual one, and configure ubuntu to use the one i will create
<apollo2011> hyperactivecrond, Totem complains that it can't find the mount point
<hyperactivecrond> apollo2011: you probably don't have a /media/dvd dir
<apollo2011> no I don;t
<apollo2011> I will make one and link it to the cdrom dir for the dvd drive
<Hikaru79> Hm. I just installed kubuntu-desktop. Whenever I try to run kate, I get: adrian@navi:~$ kate
<Hikaru79> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<Hikaru79> Anyone know why this is? :(
<mey> hello everyone
<Hikaru79> hello mey
<slow-motion> hallo
<FHX> How do I install a Kopete theme?
<FHX> Ah k. Nvm.
<Broxtor> Hi, I installed apache2 and php4 with apt-get install apache2 php4, but when I try to open a php file, the browser asks me if I want to download or open the file.
<Broxtor> Does anyone know how to solve this?
<PeterSomnium> anyone can help me with the charsets on my pc?
<PeterSomnium> *can= willing
<PeterSomnium> anyone?
<PeterSomnium> just msg me if you're willing to help for a sec
<sproingie> tell PeterSomnium about pm
<sproingie> !tell PeterSomnium about pm
<PeterSomnium> Is anyone willing to answer my question about charsets?
<sproingie> !tell PeterSomnium about pm
<sproingie> oops
<PeterSomnium> I migrated from windows to linux a few months ago, and I really like it. but there is 1 problem, all the files I took with me from windows, have all missing chars and stuff (the chars with the diaeresis on them and accents), and I also cant make diaeresis on top of chars
<sproingie> windows uses utf-16 for filenames, linux typically uses utf-8 ... not sure they'll translate properly
* sproingie has no files with non-ascii names on his windows partition to tell for sure
<PeterSomnium> yeah, but how can I make " on top of chars?
<PeterSomnium> in new documents I mean
<Anth0ny_> Anyone who can tell me why Kubuntu DVD 5.10 reports the following during install:
<Anth0ny_> Debootstrap program exited with an error
<PeterSomnium> and also in IM and stuff
<AoP> I've got Kubuntu and Win xp on a dual boot and I was wondering how can I change the default boot to Win Xp?
<Anth0ny_> I have got a 15GB Windows-partition at the beginning
<melonipoika> aop
<melonipoika> uy
<hxkoh> Hello
<hxkoh> Could someone please help?
<AoP> ya?
<hxkoh> My Kubuntu froze and I had to press my computer's restart button
<melonipoika> Aop, in menu.lst, change "order" from 0 to the number where windows is
<hxkoh> it started up fine but how do I know if there are errors that happened in the process?
<sproingie> PeterSomnium: normally you would choose the keyboard for your locale and use whatever altgr you normally use.  otherwise you use the compose key
<sproingie> tho i don't seem to have a working compose in kubuntu
<AoP> Alright thanks melonipoika
<AoP> Brb
<melonipoika> you have to start counting in 0, so if you have 2 ubuntu kernels option and 1 linux, it would be number 2
<melonipoika> you are wellcome
<melonipoika> aop, (sorry, i meant 2 kernels and 1 windows)
<hxkoh> How do I set up a firewall for Kubuntu?
<PeterSomnium> sproingie: I chose the right keyboard, I know that for sure. Any leads on how I can check my locales?
<PeterSomnium> brb, gonna eat now
<melonipoika> does anyone know how can i change the swap partition from primary to logical?
<sproingie> i tried switching my keyboard to intl layout and got the single most annoying behavior possible where the " key actually auto-composed without my wanting it
<sproingie> i.e. no way to actually write a "
<sproingie> you can try going into settings->regional & accessability->keyboard layout and changing it there.  the menu key is supposed to be a compose key
<sproingie> or try the xkb options tab, which is kinda raw, but should get you the behavior you got in windows
<sproingie> with some combination of options that is
<Quesce> What is the firewall equivalent for Kubuntu?
<AoP> Ack,
<Quesce> ?
<AoP> Anyone have a guide or something to changeing the default boot when your computer starts up?
<Quesce> F1?
<AoP> Right now It's Kubuntu but I want it as Win xp, and I'm haveing trouble doing so, last attempt resulted in Windows not wanting to boot at all
<Quesce> o.o
<Quesce> That's strange
<Quesce> usually it will give you a choice..
<AoP> It does
<AoP> But Kubuntu is the default one where it goes after 10 seconds or w/e it'lll boot.
<AoP> I want to change it so Win XP becomes that,
<Quesce> Oh
<Quesce> go to your bios
<Quesce> also called setup
<Quesce> then go to the boot section and select the one you want it to boot
<Quesce> I think..
<Quesce> Try asking someone else, I'm not as good at this.
<AoP> That would be hitting F1 when my computer starts right?
<Quesce> Yup
<Quesce> and then going to the boot section
<AoP> I tried that couldn't find anything for OS
<Quesce> but i'm not sure if that will work..
<Quesce> yeah, then I guess that doesnt work.
<Quesce> sorry, can't help.
<AoP> It's alright
<Quesce> Do you by any chance know the firewall client for Kubuntu?
<AoP> No idea -.-
<Quesce> Hehe ok
<rednaxel> what's "kded" for?
<tolonuga> hi. is anyone using fligh dapper? my new laptops chipset is not working perfectly for xorg from breezy, so I wonder how stable dapper might be.
<hugelmopf> AoP: you still looking for an answer?
<melonipoika> AoP, how many options does it pront to you when you boot? (normally, 2 per installed kernel + 1 mem test + other OS's)
<AoP> eps =\
<AoP> It says
<AoP> like...
<AoP> Kubuntu
<AoP> Then Kubuntu(safemode)
<hugelmopf> AoP: edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AoP> Then something else I think
<melonipoika> count then (starting on 0) until you reach windows, and write that number on "default" in menu.lst
<hugelmopf> and make the line "default 0" read "default savedefault"
<AoP> I think it's 4 =\
<hugelmopf> this will always default to the OS you booted latest.
<AoP> Ya it's 4
<hugelmopf> if you want to specify windows as a fixed default, you can also change it to "default 3" or whichever line windows is in.
<hugelmopf> AoP: sorry, have to correct myself, it has to be "default saved" and not "default savedefault"
<hugelmopf> AoP: got it?
<AoP> Maybe lol
<AoP> SO I change where it says default 0 to default 4 (win Xp)
<hugelmopf> basically yes. i am not exactly sure about the number, depends on your list. try it.
<AoP> alrighty
<AoP> Says I cant save it because I may not have write access to that file
<AoP> Or there may be not enough disk space
<hugelmopf> which editor did you use?
<melonipoika> AoP onto the file, right click, edit as root
<AoP> Kate
<AoP> o
<Quesce> What is the Firewall client for Kopete that I must install ?
<melonipoika> Quesce: try firestarter, it is for gnome but works fine
<Quesce> Thanks
<AoP> Alright time to reboot, dun dun dun :P
<Quesce> Can I install firestarter through adept?
<Quesce> or do I install through sudo apt-get install firestarter?
<melonipoika> i think it should work for both
<Quesce> it doesn't work for konsole
<Quesce> i just tried
<Quesce> is the name correct?
<PeterSomnium|brb> sproingie: I can make the    and stuff now, but since the " is above the ', I cant do the " above a char with the compose key
<melonipoika> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<Quesce> yeah, doesn't work
<melonipoika> Quesce: what is the error?
<Quesce> E: Unable to lock administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Quesce> Do I have to close adept?
<PeterSomnium> sproingie: nevermind, I figured it out
<PeterSomnium> thanks for the help
<melonipoika> close adpet if you are running it
<Quesce> ah okay, thanks. =)
<AoP> Yay got it to work
<chopemax> hi, how could I stop iptables to test the local network?
<Quesce> melonipoika: when i try to start it with alt+f2 it says I have insufficient privileges to access it.
<melonipoika> sorry, what is alt f2 doing?
<Quesce> just to run it
<Quesce> alt+f2 then i type in: firestarter
<melonipoika> ah
<Quesce> but then it won't start, it says I have insufficient privileges..and also, I can't find it in my K menu
<AoP> try opening terminal
<Quesce> that's why I had to do alt+f2
<melonipoika> maybe you need to run it as root?
<Quesce> Yup opened
<Quesce> but is that safe?
<AoP> cd to location?
<melonipoika> sudo firestarter?
<melonipoika> yes, of course
<AoP> Best to listen to melonipoika
<Quesce> how do I cd to location?
<Quesce> i just typed sudo firestarter straightaway
<AoP> Where did you install it or download it to?
<Quesce> Er..wha?
<Quesce> I installed it through terminal
<AoP> Ok
<AoP> Where did you install it to?
<Quesce> No idea, usual place where they go to I guess?
<AoP> k
<Quesce> where do they go to?
<AoP> try typeing
<AoP> ./firestart
<AoP> ./firestarter
<AoP> *
<Quesce> Hm..wait
<Quesce> a wizard just popped up
<melonipoika> don't you have an icon in system called firestarter?
<Quesce> is this normal?
<Quesce> melonipoika: Nope.
<melonipoika> ok, so add it by hand
<Quesce> How?
<melonipoika> or try whereis command
<melonipoika> i have no idea, i have the icon and i just press it
<Quesce> Hm..where are programs located?
<Quesce> i can't find them so I can't create shortcuts
<Quesce> :S
<AoP> did you type ./firestarter?
<melonipoika> in a terminal, type "whereis name_program"
<AoP> Dum deee dum
<AoP> Quesce still need help?
<hxkoh> meh
<hxkoh> the firewall logged me off
<Quesce1> I had to uninstall it before I could get back on here
<Quesce1> =/
<Quesce> Could someone help me? My Kopete doesn't seem to be able ot handle images
<Quesce> or rather, send out images
<Quesce> and files
<AoP> Quesce:  did you get firestarter to work?
<Quesce> AoP: Nope.=(
<AoP> kk
<AoP> I think I may know how
<Quesce> AoP: Is it necessary for me to have a firewall?
<Quesce> Ah you do? great! How?
<AoP> did you type sudo apt-get install firestarter??
<Quesce> yeah
<Quesce> but then after that i went to adept and uninstalled it
<AoP> oh
<Quesce> Because: 1. I couldn't access it, 2. It blocked out irc and kopete
<Quesce> =/
<AoP> Well type in sudo apt-get install firestarter again
<AoP> Then type in killall gnome-panel
<AoP> Then Applications -> System Tools -> Firestarter
<AoP> I just stole it out of a guide so iunno if it will work =\
<Quesce> ok
<Quesce> I'll try it out =)
<AoP> Im gonna try it out to
<Quesce> Heehee
<AoP> Soon as I'm done updateing
<jazwec> hi..please could anybody help me with resizing my ext3 partition?
<Quesce> jazwec: same question I had earlier today
<Quesce> qtparted doesn't support it, right?
<Quesce> AoP: I don't have system tools in my menu
<AoP> Check Systems then
<Quesce> AoP: Nope, not in there
<AoP> hmm
<AoP> Did ya type
<AoP> killall gnome-panel ?
<Quesce> killall? yup
<Quesce> no process killed
<AoP> Hmm
<jazwec> quesce i ccant click on that resize button in qparted cos its grey..how did you solve that?
<AoP> Maybe Kubuntu doesn't use gnome?
<AoP> Isnt ist like kded or sumtin =\
<Quesce> jazwec: I didn't. I'm currently downloading Kubuntu's live cd
<Quesce> AoP: =)
<Quesce> *=)
<Quesce> yikes
<Quesce> =(
<Quesce> I meant =(
<AoP> lmfao =\
<Quesce> my typing is bad today
<Quesce> XD
<jazwec> quesce do you think you can resize it with live cd?
<Quesce> jazwec: Yes
<Quesce> jazwec: by formatting
<AoP> I just made x3 50gb partitions -.-
<jazwec> quesce but i want my data :)
<Quesce> jazwec: Yes you can keep your data..
<AoP> 1 for windows 1 for Kubuntu and 1 for all the other crap
<Quesce> Iunno.
<Quesce> I only have 40gb.
<Quesce> sigh. *goes to adept to uninstall firestarter*
<AoP> lmfao
<AoP> =\
<jazwec> quesce mmm so i will take that livecd, boot it..and then what?
<AoP> Ill keep working on it ;-)
<Quesce> jazwec: it will ask you to format
<Quesce> or something like that
<AoP> I've been up for a long time =\\
<Quesce> I'm not too sure at this point
<AoP> Xbox 360 is just so much fun ^.^
<Quesce> AoP: I've been up for almost 3 days straigh, living off 10 hours of sleep in between
<Quesce> AoP: LOL
<Quesce> XDD
<AoP> lmfao Quesce
<Quesce> AoP: Do you know how I can fix my kopete?
<jazwec> quesce can i use knoppix?
<Quesce> AoP: 1. It won't show my dp. 2. It won't let me receive or send files
<Quesce> jazwec: No idea.
<AoP> *looks to go seer what kopete is*
<AoP> lol :P
<AoP> I don't know how either =\
<Quesce> XD it's the messenger client, the all-in-one
<AoP> I want my hawt Dp's :P
<AoP> I ju7st got a TON of errors =\
<jazwec> quesce btw...with that kopete problem..1.) kopete sucks, its crashing on kubuntu 5.10...you can solve it with waiting minute or something around minute after start..2.) better thing you can do..is download gaim
<Quesce> jazwec: Gaim doesn't have msn
<Quesce> I don't need aim or anything. I need msn.
<AoP> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/481776
<Quesce> AoP: My amarok shuts down on me. do you know why?
<Quesce> or rather, how I can fix it?
<Quesce> it'll just close down
<AoP> Ogm sweetness
<AoP> A music player
<AoP> And no Idea =\
<Quesce> ogm sweetness?
<AoP> omg*
<AoP> I never knew there was a music player =)
<jazwec> quesce no? im online on msn with ma gaim right now :)
<AoP> ROAR
<AoP> I cant acess a partition =\
<AoP> It's the one I use to bring stuff off my windows one to my Kubuntu one =\
<Quesce> jazwec: Really. Sounds good to me. I'm using gaim from now on.
<AoP> I've got a 1kb partition =\
<Quesce> o.O?!
<Quesce> 1kb?XD
<AoP> Ya
<AoP> I'll use that for storgage =o
<Quesce> where storage? o.o
<Quesce> jazwec: Gaim's uglier =(
<AoP> Im gonna use my 1kb partition for storage
<AoP> YAY
<AoP> I figured out how to access my storage partition ^.^ Yay music =)
<Quesce> jazwec: Gaim only has the away status for msn
<Quesce> jazwec: How do I set up a dp?
<AoP> How do I move a file from one directory to another?
<Quesce> Oh crud.
<Quesce> No dp, no statuses
<Quesce> *goes crazy*
<nalioth_zZz> AoP: may i suggest some reading?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell AoP about cli
<nalioth> AoP: this will certainly help you in the future
<AoP> Woot nalioth is alive ^.^
<Quesce> nalioth: !! yay
<Quesce> nalioth: x.x I can't get firestarter to work..and and kopete won't let me have a display picture/sendfiles out/receive files
<gsnedders> how do you uninstall kubuntu?
<nalioth> gnadders there's no easy way. do you need more space?
<gsnedders> i'd prefer to put windows back on it before selling it
<nalioth> in that case, just install windows
<GnarlyBob> oh, just install windows, easy enough :)
<gsnedders> as i thought... it's a bug in the freckin' windows installer
<gsnedders> is there any way to format the disk before running the installer?
<nalioth> gsnedders: ultimate boot cd may help you
<gsnedders> shouldn't i be able to do it from the ubuntu installer cd, via the commandline?
<nalioth> gsnedders: if you're linux savvy, you can do many things from the installer
<gsnedders> what i don't know is how to format the disk from the command line
<gsnedders> minor issue :P
<nalioth> gsnedders: you shouldnt need to know how to format it, just to clean it, right?
<thmmey> list voy
<gsnedders> "a disk error was detected while writing a new boot record to your first [and only]  hard disk" - Windows installer
<nalioth> windows sucks
<nalioth> excuse me
<gsnedders> i agree
<stefano> lol
<gsnedders> (i will admit I don't use linux as my main OS, but rather OS X)
<GnarlyBob> I wish I could afford a mac :(
<stefano> me too, rather than my palm/digicam/handy and stuff
<GnarlyBob> I had osx running on my dell laptop for a while, but some important stuff didn't work
<bipolar> Microsoft will make something that doesn't suck when they start selling vacaum cleaners -- unknown
<nalioth> gsnedders: the windows installer has a rescue function., use 'fixmbr' or w/e
<GnarlyBob> fdisk /mbr ? :)
<stefano> alot of kubuntuusers are windows users too
<gsnedders> nalioth: and how do i get to that?
<GnarlyBob> I'm a kubuntu user because I couldn't stand pretending to be a windows user any longer
<nalioth> gsnedders: when the windows installer boots, read the msgs
<bipolar> I'm thinking about upgrading to dapper. I'm currently running breezy with kde 3.5. Any pitfalls I should know about?
<nalioth> gsnedders: one of them will be "to rescue an exisiting windows blah"
<stefano> yes i started to use linux because its so impressing when you press f12 and the console comes down :D
<nalioth> bipolar: dapper is nothing but a pitfall at this time
<bipolar> haha
<GnarlyBob> I'm just hoping for better support for my chipset
<GnarlyBob> but that's a kernel thing more than anything
<Fazuul> So far I haven't run into any problems with 3.5 on breezy.
<bipolar> well, currently I have no sound, and no video codec support since installing kubuntu-desktop. can it be much worse?
<stefano> kde 3.5 runs fine here
<GnarlyBob> It's been nothing but a nightmare for me so far
<GnarlyBob> ubuntu in general on this machine, that is
<ba747heavy> bipolar: I upgraded my Breezy to Dapper on my laptop and it had a couple of problems with networking, otherwise it is really stable
<stefano> my arts crashes all the time, nothing worse than this shit, but now it happens only on bootup, so its okay
<bipolar> ba747heavy: what networking problems?
<bipolar> ba747heavy: minor config stuff?
<gsnedders> nalioth: maybe i should've said it was 98SE, and i don't see any resuce mode. and when I press F1 for help it goes and crashes
<ba747heavy> bipolar: probably minor config stuff.  I use ndiwrapper/wpasupplicant so I can use the wireless adapter, and it worked perfectly before the upgrade, but now the only way for me to connect is to open my access point.
* gsnedders loves the OS X installer. it actually works and is easy to use
<bipolar> ba747heavy: oh. ok.
<nalioth> ah, i suggest you grab the ultimate boot cd    ubcd.sourceforge.net
<chino[server] > how do i update my sources ?
<leafw> can anyone explain me how to type non-english characters using the alt key?
<leafw> somehow the alt always goes to the menus, instead of letting me type e acute, or agrave
<Fazuul> I need to get my hands on a copy of that OS X x86 install.  I want to try it out in VMware.
<stefano> hey i need an uninfluenced answer: like what language does the german language sound?
<melonipoika> like german
<stefano> another one :>
<leafw> like swedish
<melonipoika> noo
<stefano> wow
<Fazuul> I'm told Norwegian sounds vaguely German.
<melonipoika> not really, maybe a bit like datch, but not soo stronge...
<leafw> danish more than swedish, actually.
<stefano> as a german i cant judge about this
<stefano> thanks guys you helped me a lot
<melonipoika> you are wellcome
<melonipoika> i have a linux question :D
<stefano> go ask it
<melonipoika> i have problems with konqueror, when try to open system:/media, it is empty
<stefano> its normal :>
<stefano> i have a friend who knows how to solve this
<stefano> but he's on vacation
<melonipoika> before there were some folders, but they dissapear
<stefano> the same here
<melonipoika> ah, ok
<stefano> there is a file, you have to uncomment one line in it then it works
<stefano> but i cant remember the file and the line
<melonipoika> ah, ok thanks
<stefano> go find it out and write an email :>
<melonipoika> and i also have problems with aoutomount, it is saying that there is not a folder sda1 in media when i plug a usb stick
<melonipoika> ok, thanks a lot
<stefano> mh.. normally, it would show up in system:/media _>
<xwolf-> yo, where can i get linux-for-complete-newbies tutorials or such? been thinking about installing kubuntu here...
<leafw> WHAT THE ... I have lost all ability to make the command key in my powerbook to work as the control key!
<stefano> xwold: just install it
<stefano> the rest will come automatically
<leafw> just by setting some keyboard layout. and then resetting it.
<ba747heavy> xwolf: Download the k/ubuntu disks and install...it can't be easier
<leafw> any clue on how to restore the default beaviour ?
<stefano> indeed
<leafw> pushing "default" doesn't do it.
<stefano> leafw: activate root account, delete your user, set up a new one
<leafw> stefano: ?????????
<xwolf-> stefano i ran the livecd yesterday, felt really good. but i could configure my ethernet settings, what could that be?
<xwolf-> *i mean i couldn't*
<leafw> stefano: with the same name or what
<stefano> i had to do that in config-files
<hume> hi.....got problems adjusting KDE the way I want, on an IBM x31 thinkpad, 12" screen. By default the screen reulution was set to 75 dpi, while in reality it is closer to 105 dpi. I set it to 100 in kdmrc, but still icons are too big in start menu - anyone have advice on how to get it right?
<xwolf-> i just put the IP Address and Gateway, but nothing.
<stefano> im not responsable for any damage leafw
<stefano> :>
<stefano> but yes
<leafw> stefano: I know.
<hume> screenshots at http://www.vista.se/files/screen/images.html
<leafw> stefano: there must be another way. What you suggest is insane.
<nalioth> stefano: that's not necessary at all, the rescue option is at the boot menu for this reason
<stefano> xwold: the files you need to edit are /etc/resov.conf and /etc/network/somethingidontremember.conf
<nalioth> stefano: enabling a root account will cause problems with ubuntu
<leafw> nalioth: sudo -i gives yo uthe root.
<stefano> ah i didin knew that
<stefano> yes
<stefano> but dont you may enable the root account as a fully featured account?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell stefano about root
<stefano> thanks :<
<nalioth> stefano: ubuntu is made to work with NO root account, and using a root account breaks some things
<stefano> man i knew that stuff
<stefano> yes thats new to me
<xwolf-> i just can't get it working first time
<stefano> because i read somewhere that you can enable it
<nalioth> stefano: the wiki page i sent you tells you how, it also tells you it will break the OS in some ways
<stefano> there is a cool script in knoppix to set up the network, i wish i could use it in kubuntu, but they force me to use this crappy kde-config dialogue
<stefano> yes nalioth, thank you
<nalioth> stefano: if you've lost your user access, the rescue mode from the boot menu will let you fix it
<stefano> remember: i dont have any problems :>
<leafw> stefano: a simple logout/login restored my keyword layout.
<leafw> (which was reset, but changes didn't take effect from the System Settings panels.
<Knowerrors> are the *.img files that k3b creates the same as an iso?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: not sure
<leafw> Knowerrors: depends on the options you created it with.
<bipolar> ok. I started to dist-upgrade to dapper on my dell 600m. I'll let you all know what issues I run into.
<Knowerrors> leafw: Under tools, theres an option copy CD or DVD, thats what I used... not really many options to choose there
<leafw> well, then the options may be in the config (not sure).
<Knowerrors> leafw: If I go to k3b setup, it asks for pass, I enter it, then it brings up a blank window, nothing more, same for you?
<triode> hello. In windows there's the "start up" menu folder which runs commands at boot time, Is there a similar process in kubuntu? I need to run two commands everytime kubuntu finishes loading kde
<stefano> yes there is
<stefano> one
<stefano> wait
<triode> cool :)
<stefano> its in /home/yourname/.kde/Autostart or something similar
<stefano> check it out
<triode> i found the foldre
<stefano> in linux, every folder and every file is hidden when its name begins with a dot
<stefano> put everything that should be executed on kde startup in there
<triode> i need to add a couple of commands to it how do i do that? the folder is empty
<stefano> okay, ill explain
<triode> thanks!
<stefano> create a text file, the first line should be "#! /bin/sh" (without "")
<stefano> then, each line a command that should be executed
<triode> what should I name the text file?
<stefano> whatever you want
<triode> oh, cool
<stefano> the most important thing is that this file has the right to be executed
<triode> and I can add several files too?
<stefano> yes
<stefano> you have to edit the permissions of the file
<stefano> check the checkbox "executable" (or similar) in the file properties-permissions menu
<stefano> and, there you go, thats all.
<triode> so, for example, if I wanted to run kate and konqueror, I would make a file called whatever and fill it with line 1: "#! /bin/sh", line 2: "kate",  line 3: "konqueror" (all without ")
<stefano> not really
<stefano> this is only for bash commands (which you would enter in a konsole)
<triode> ok, I think I got ti
<stefano> for kde-apps you can create shortcuts (rightclick->new->shortcut) to do so
<triode> and put the shortcut in that folder?
<stefano> yes
<triode> cool, ill try it now!
<stefano> everything in this folder will be executed, but bashscripts cant open x apps because they dont know on which screen they should open them or so (i dont really know)
<stefano> good luck bro
<triode> i see
<triode> one last question:
<stefano> and i have one last advice
<triode> I need to run one of the commands as sudo
<stefano> thats easy, but wait a sec
<triode> ok
<stefano> the commands are executed one after another, so if you first type kate and then konqueror, the konqueror will appear when you close kate
<triode> oh, thats good to know
<stefano> if you need to open a program which should run all the time, make another script
<nalioth> dont open kde apps with sudo, use kdesu
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> somebody said kdesu was :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<stefano> but not in scripts i guess it should be enough to create the script as root
<stefano> like this: kmenu->execute command-> "kdesu konqueror" and the rest
<triode> I need to run two shell commands, one of them as sudo
<triode> (the kate and konqueror were just examples)
<stefano> okay, the command that should ran as sudo must be in a different bashscript
<stefano> and this script has to be owned by root
<triode> oh, ok
<stefano> open a konqueror as root and edit the file preferences
<stefano> (to do so, type kdesu konqueror)
<triode> ok, give me a sec
<stefano> yes
<triode> what if I do "sudo pico filename" and write the commands, will that make the file owned by root?
<stefano> i dont know, maybe some pro can help, if a script is owned by root, are the commands executed by root too?
<dannythm> hello
<dannythm> I'm trying to do a dual boot win2k/kubuntu with grub
<stefano> yes triode
<dannythm> I have kubuntu in hda1 and win2k in hdb1
<nalioth> triode: sudo is ok in a konsole
<triode> thanks!
<dannythm> and modified the menu.lst to do the dual boot
<dannythm> but win2k still don't boot
<nalioth> triode: sudo works great for console apps, not gui ones
<triode> how can I test the files I created? do I need to reboot/
<triode> ?
<dannythm> can anyone help me?
<stefano> but you must open a konqueror with kdesu because you have to make it executable, or you type "sudo chmod +X filename" (i dont know if the x must be capital or small)
<triode> nalioth: thanks, I think I got it, now I have to try it
<nalioth> dannythm: it wasnt set up for dual boot when you installed?
<triode> ok
<dannythm> nalioth: I intaleed win2k after kubuntu
<triode> do I still need the "sudo" part of the command if the file is owned by root?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell dannythm about recover
<stefano> dannythm: thats ya fault :>
<stefano> no, just the command triode
<stefano> or maybe
<stefano> i dont know :> try without
<dannythm> stefano: hmm.... I know it can be done both ways, it's only the way you change the menu.lst
<triode> what I am concerned with is the pwd, i don't want it to ask me a pwd
<stefano> yes then leave sudo
<stefano> dannythm: okay, i never had to do so :>
<_root_> hi
<stefano> oh damn root is here
<_root_> how are you?
<stefano> xD
<dannythm> i can post in #flood the commands I used in he menu.lst to set the win boot
<stefano> i have no clue about this stuff, sorry
<triode> i can't change the "is executable", it gives an error (just the file name)
<triode> (in kdesu konqueror window)
<stefano> what error?
<triode> nevermind I think it wasn't an error
<stefano> then try the chmod way ("sudo chmod +x [or +X]  /filename/with/path/")
<dannythm> stefano: I have wina nd kubuntu in differnt hd's
<dannythm> stefano: the mbs is still from ubuntu
<dannythm> stefano: mbr
<stefano> you would have more space on ya pc if you would delete windows :>
<nalioth> dannythm: did you see the URL ubotu sent?
<triode> stefano, thank you. Ill restart to test
<stefano> okay youre welcome
<dannythm> nalioth: yes, and it don't works for me
<dannythm> nalioth: I only need to knw how to modfy the menu.lst to boot up both systems
<dannythm> nalioth: using grub
<nalioth> dannythm: edit your menu.lst, the URL should tell you how
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i delete read only files from ntfs partitions?
<stefano> as root
<stefano> i guees
<DjDarkman> same thing
<stefano> well then, sorry i dont know
<triode> i'm back, I can't get the sudo command to work
<triode> I can't get the "sudo" Autostart script working, I think it's pwd related because if I run "./scriptname" (script that holds the "sudo" command), i am prompted for the pwd, after entering it, it runs perfectly, how can I bypass the pwd request?
<Knowerrors> Anybody know some websites to go to sign up to get on alot of email spam lists?
<GnarlyBob> that sounds like it's motivated by evil
<covalence> or to feed a bayesian filter
<Knowerrors> I want to flood my old free yahoo email address so it closes
<stefano> lol
<GnarlyBob> if you just leave it, yahoo closes it after a few months
<AoP> lol
<GnarlyBob> in fact, I think you can just close it somewhere on their page
<Knowerrors> which will prob take forever, since they upped there storage limit
<Knowerrors> really
<GnarlyBob> I know email is disabled on my yahoo profile
<stefano> send black(e)mail with it and call the police, then they will close down the account :D
<Knowerrors> GnarlyBob: interesting, I'll have to check my profile/options
<Knowerrors> I switched to Gmail, which is 10x faster and cleaner
<DizzyDiz> Hello
<y_o_u> hello
<DizzyDiz> This is my first time using the #kubuntu channel
<DizzyDiz> I'm looking for networking help
<y_o_u> anyone here willing to help out a kubuntu n00b get a wireless pci card working, or point me to a useful "howto"?
<bipolar> y_o_u: what card?
<delltony> can someone help me in reinstalling grub trying to follow wiki but lost on the mount /dev/hda3 /boot/
<chino[server] > how do i update apt ?
<jaheire> hi
<jaheire> whats my nick ?
<jaheire> i cant see it
<jaheire> is it jaheire
<Knowerrors> jaheire: yes
<Knowerrors> whats a good free people search? find address or phone number based on name
<DizzyDiz> Chino, do you wanna do something like "apt-get install apt"?
<DizzyDiz> I'm having trouble getting my Kubuntu install to resolve DNS names.
<DizzyDiz> Can anybody advise?
<bipolar> DizzyDiz: can you ping your dns server?
<DizzyDiz> Let me try
<DizzyDiz> Yes
<DizzyDiz> But I can't ping any machines by DNS name
<bipolar> check /etc/resolv.conf and see if your dns servers are listed there.
<DizzyDiz> If I boot into my Windows partition on the same machine and use the same DNS ip I can ping machines by DNS name
<DizzyDiz> Let me check
<DizzyDiz> Yes they're in there
<bipolar> try "nslookup google.com"
<DizzyDiz> Ccc@ccc:~$ nslookup google.com
<DizzyDiz> Server:         192.168.99.254
<DizzyDiz> Address:        192.168.99.254#53
<DizzyDiz> Non-authoritative answer:
<DizzyDiz> Name:   google.com
<DizzyDiz> Address: 72.14.207.99
<DizzyDiz> Name:   google.com
<DizzyDiz> Address: 64.233.187.99
<DizzyDiz> That looks like it worked.
<bipolar> then dns is resolving... ping google.com doesn't work?
<DizzyDiz> Let me try
<nalioth> DizzyDiz: please dont paste in here
<DizzyDiz> Oh yeah, that does work
<DizzyDiz> Pinging google.com works
<DizzyDiz> Maybe it's a setup issue with our office network
<DizzyDiz> I can't ping internal machines by DNS name
<bipolar> ohh....
<DizzyDiz> External sites do ping.
<DizzyDiz> Sorry for pasting
<bipolar> the problem is that your network is not using dns then.
<bipolar> your network is using wins
<DizzyDiz> Is that so?
<bipolar> so the windows machine's can ping but they dont use dns to do it.
<DizzyDiz> Would that explain why it works on Windows but not on Linux
<bipolar> right.
<DizzyDiz> Thank you much
<DizzyDiz> Can Linux use Wins? or do I have to move the mountain to Mohammed and change our netowork?
<bipolar> no prob. tell your admin to swtich to dns. :) MS doesn't even use wins any more.
<bipolar> I think you can... not sure how
<DizzyDiz> Wow
<bipolar> look at the samba tools
<DizzyDiz> That makes me feel a little better
<DizzyDiz> Thanx
<kkathman> bipolar: actually they do, but only for exchange server and internal networking
<bipolar> kkathman: ah... I wouldn't know about exchange.
<kkathman> thats the only time they use it I believe
<kkathman> Only reason I know, is that my company uses exchange server, and we have to have the wins set in Outlook to get to mail/network folders, even if we use a VPN
<bipolar> yikes
<kkathman> yah
<bipolar> that sucks
<kkathman> bleh
<bipolar> I've never had a windows server at our office. Was novell, now linux.
<bipolar> but I did have to work with wins a few times.
<kkathman> near obsolete for sure
<NRG^MaSSaCre> Hello
<NRG^MaSSaCre> can someone tell me how to make my kubuntu linux server to a router?
<AoP> Say if I was running a game, I started a new session and was useing Kopete on that, would the GFX all still be loading and stuff?
<bipolar> O.o
<AoP> lol stupid question?
<bipolar> I don't understand it :)
<AoP> I dont know if I do either =o
<bipolar> you want to know if you'll get hardware accelerated 3D in both sessions?
<AoP> Like when I change a session is it still loading all the GUI and stuff from the last one?
<NRG^MaSSaCre> can i get som help plz?
<NRG^MaSSaCre> hello some help here :P
<bipolar> NRG^MaSSaCre: ask
<bipolar> NRG^MaSSaCre: do some googling on iptables. thats whats used to setup NAT
<eval> bonsoir tlm :)
<eval> j'aurais besoin de l'aide si qcq est dispo (configuration wpa), j'ai essay les tutos que j'ai trouv mais je bloque qd mm :(
<_martin> Any packages t o
<_martin> enable Java?
<nalioth> !fr
<ubotu> Va a #ubuntu-fr et #kubuntu-fr pour aide et discussion en francais
<eval> oups sorry, I belive I'm on french channel
<_martin> Are there any packages available in Adept that will enable Java support in FireFox?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _martin about javadebs
<DjDarkman> hoe can i search for packeges in text mode?
<bipolar> DjDarkman: apt-cache or auto-apt
<osh_> DjDarkman: aptitude
<DjDarkman> 10x bipolar
<mac2612__> djdarkman, apt-cache search <query>
<nalioth> ubotu: tell DjDarkman about apt-get
* osh_ prefers aptitude since it extends and improves apt-get/apt-cache and whatnot.
<NRG^MaSSaCre> make a swedish channel plz :D
<nalioth> NRG^MaSSaCre: have you checked if one is available? #kubuntu-se  ?
<NRG^MaSSaCre> yeah i have
<nalioth> NRG^MaSSaCre: how bout #ubuntu-se   ?
<osh_> What do you need to ask in swedish that can't be asked in english?
<NRG^MaSSaCre> easy for swedish ppl to understand if we can ask in swedish :)
<sean> Question..  how do I get my ipod mounted so anyone can make changes to it?  Currently, I can update the database on it if I run gtkpod as root, but the mounting permissions seem to not let regular users do it
<osh_> NRG^MaSSaCre: Ok, g till #ubuntu-se s skall vi se om jag kan hjlpa dig.
<xehpu> hi
<osh_> sean: add "user" to your fstab when you mount it.
<xehpu> im a new linux user
<sean> Thanks..  I have a related question but am in the midst of cooking dinner
<Snake__> Who here can help me with superkarba?
<Snake__> karamaba*
<Snake__> whatever
<Snake__> anyone anyone
<osh_> Snake__: I'm using it. What seems to be the problem?
<Snake__> osh_: I can't figure out how to install wigits or anything
<Snake__> I downloaded liquid weather, but how do I open it??
<kkathman> Snake__: did you also install superkaramba?
<Snake__> Yea
<nalioth> Snake__: everything you need to know is at the superkaramba homepage
<Snake__> Well I guess the real question is, do I have uncompress this file??
<Snake__> Because ark doesn't reconize it
<kkathman> Snake__: Basically, create a directory in your home directory called "karamba-themes", download and untar to there, then install SK
<sean> Okay, back.  My problem is that the ipod isn't consistently any particular device name.  sometimes it's sda, sometimes sdb, othertimes sdc.
<sean> Depending on what I've been doing
<kkathman> Snake__: you'll typically have to go into the subdirectory of the theme and choose the theme file
<kkathman> but you do that in SK
<Snake__> but what im saying is, how do I compress it??
<Snake__> ark doesn't reconize it
<sean> I figured a udev rule would make it mount consistently as /media/ipod no matter what, but I added the rule and it seems to be ignored
<Snake__> what is skz?
<kkathman> Snake__:  you dont compress it
<kkathman> you uncompress it
<Snake__> Uncompress*
<Snake__> sorry typii
<Snake__> typo**
<kkathman> skz??? never heard of that one
<Snake__> Ya thats what I downloaded it as
<kkathman> odd
<osh_> sean: Never had that problem. Sorry. Someone else might be able to help you.
<kkathman> no clue about that...very odd
<Snake__> hmmm ok
<Snake__> ill find it in some other format
<Snake__> i g2g
<kkathman> all the ones I got, including liquid weather were gz
<sean> Well, the problemseems to be that the device doesn't get mounted automatically in any case
<am> hi ppl, just wondering if there is any kde 3.5 packages for PPC yet ?
<bipolar> ok. looks like I'm upgraded to dapper. time to reboot and view the carnage :)
<sean> Kubuntu uses udev by default, right?
<sean> I' sort of clueless how this sort of thing is handled
<am> yer udev is standard on most distros now
<sean> Okay, so, any idea why this udev rule might be ignored?  BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="iPod            ", KERNEL="sd*", NAME="%k", SYMLINK="ipod"
<am> erm...well either it's black listed, or the Ipod's usb name isn't ipod
<sean> how do I find out whether it's blacklisted?  I assume dmesg can tell me what the usb name is
<pglee> can anybody tell me why the 5.10 installation might hang on the base install at 6% ("Retrieving Gzip")?
<triode> Hello, how can I view a list of running processes? I am having a problem with a process that is giving me xruns in Jack (running realtime), this happens in exactly 60 second intervals
<am> sean: i read an article a while ago but i can't actually remember how you query the device . If its blacklisted then it will say something like "not loaded due to blacklist"
<sean> triode: ps -A
<am> triode: ps
<sean> [4301194.001000]  usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<sean> [4301199.001000]    Vendor: Apple     Model: iPod              Rev: 1.62
<sean> [4301199.001000]    Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<sean> sorry about the flood, there
<sean> Model: iPod, it says
<triode> sean, am: thanks, but how can I see what program is doing this apparently scheduled operation? I have the exact time it's happening
<nalioth> sean: please read the /topic (and use a pastebin)
<triode> should I try start killing processes to find out which one is it?
<sean> Thanks, nal, i will in the future
<sean> triode: that's probably dangerous
<triode> what if it's a process that is run only every 60 seconds and not showing on the list? can I view a log of run programs with time table?
<sean> triode: you might want to bring up a task manager of some sort and just watch it
<triode> sean: how do I do that?
<triode> in windows you CTR+ALT+DEL does that, what about in kubuntu?
<sampan> triode, open ksysguard and then watch the process table tab
<triode> sampan: thanks, Ill try that
<kkathman> greetings sampan :)
<sampan> hey kkathman :)  have a merry christmas?
<kkathman> yes I did, thank you for asking. Im hoping you did also :)
<triode> can I log that information?
<sean> Is there anything i have to do besides add the rules file to /etc/udev/rules.d ?
<sean> as in, some sort of update program
<triode> i mean, is there a way to log a time frame for that window?
<sampan> kkathman  wasn't too bad -- very low-key but that's my speed :)
<triode> if I start killing running processes, will it do any bad to my kubuntu install? or will it all go back to normal after rebooting?
<kkathman> well sometimes thats not so bad sampan :)
<sampan> triode, i'm not aware of a way to log ksysguard output, but i'm a newb so maybe there is :/
<kkathman> triode: why would you want to log the output?
<kkathman> nalioth: could you do a top > topoutput.txt  ??
<kkathman> I think not
<triode> because there's something happening every 60 seconds that gives me xruns (dropouts) in Jack sound server
<kkathman> triode:  you could do a ps aux > logoutput.txt
<pglee> any ideas why a 5.10 install would install the base system REALLY slow starting at the 6% mark? It's been at 6% for about an hour
<triode> so, I want to find out what's doing that, and if the program isn't running, but is run every 60 seconds, then I wouldn't know
<kkathman> triode: you could do a top in a console and just watch it
<triode> kkathman: how is that done?
<kkathman> triode: open a konsole and type top
<nalioth> kkathman: ps aux>procs.txt
<kkathman> thanx nalioth ;)
<triode> ok, I'm checking that out,
<triode> i'll brb
<pglee> please help?
<osh_> nalioth: why not this? watch -n5 'ps -aux >>procs.txt'?
<osh_> nalioth: long and lovely proclist to debug... ;-)
<nalioth> osh_: i'm not a guru, i was just offering what i know
<osh_> nalioth: Me too. =)
<synmoo> Question: Trying to pair my bluetooth mouse, and I'm able to 'browse' the mouse and see it's profile with Kbluetoothd, but how do I get it to pair with the mouse?
<sorush20> how do I get my GPG, key signed? I've been looking at http://www.biglumber.com/ is this the best way?
<nalioth> sorush20: join #kubuntu-offtopic please
<pglee> help with install problem?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<apokryphos> =)
<pglee> during the base install, it gets to 6% (retrieving gzip) and slows down to near zero
<pglee> it's been going for an hour and is still at 6%, but on some other package
<nalioth> ubotu: tell pglee about verify
<pglee> md5sum seemed to be fine...
<nalioth> pglee: of the iso image and the burnt cd?
<pglee> the iso. I guess I need to jerk the cd out cuz it's not responding to the eject button
<pglee> where is the media checker on 5.10?
<nalioth> pglee: in the 'advanced' menu
<pglee> oh
<Tackleberry> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<pglee> ok, so the media checker is doing almost the exact same thing as the install. It has (i believe) frozen at 10%. The HD light is constantly on, and the cd drive spins up for a second, then spins down again (over and over).
<nalioth> pglee: burn your cd again, at the slowest speed available
<pglee> ok, i might be back in a couple of hours
#kubuntu 2006-01-03
<bipolar> I just noticed that kaffine does not like getting passed system:/ urls. it needs the full path to open media
<Tackleberry> Someone who can give me a tip of a fun and free game for linux?
<Hentai^XP> ET
<Hentai^XP> AA
<bipolar> Tackleberry: Eternal Lands is cool if you like mmorpg's
<bipolar> Tackleberry: need a 3d card though
<elvirolo> hi all
<elvirolo> is anyone encountering probs with usb keys here ?
<elvirolo> cause when i try to use my usb key, i get the followin message "cannot find /dev/sda in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<elvirolo> hello?
<slow-motion> n8
<sean> are entries in fstab looked up automatically or do i need to restart or run some sort of utility to update?
<crimsun> they take effect immediately
<sean> gracias
<sean> hm, I seem to have messed up my /etc/sudoers file.
<synmoo> Question: Whats the command to create a new xorg config? I was doing it yesterday, it walks you through each step then writes the xorg.conf
<sean> xf86config ?
<nalioth> !xcfg
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, xcfg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<synmoo> nalioth: that was it. Thanks.
<sean> Okay..  so, i messed up my /etc/sudoers file.  and now I can't sudo.
<sean> how do i fix this?
<apokryphos> sean: you really shouldn't be mucking up with that file?
<apokryphos> you didn't set up a root account ever by any chance?
<sean> well, there *should* be a root account, as far as I know.
<sean> crap, crap on a crap cracker.
<apokryphos> sean: nevermind, if not.....
<apokryphos> restart and go to the grub menu screen, and select "e" (I think) -- option to edit the boot. The command with "kernel etc etc" (long one), edit it and add init=/bin/bash to the end of the line
<apokryphos> then boot the command set; it should take you to a root shell without pw
<sean> alright, thanks
<sean> brb, i hope
<sean> if not, i'm screwed!
<apokryphos> sean: if not, then it'll have to be a live cd ;-)
<Hikaru79> Hello =) I'm using Kubuntu and I've got some NFS shares mounted through fstab. It all works great except that KDE insists on putting shortcuts to them on the Desktop. I really don't need them there, so how can I get rid of it? Should I just delete the icon? Would they return on next reboot?
<apokryphos> Hikaru79: right-click on desktop -> Configure desktop > behaviour > device icons
<apokryphos> modify to your satisfcation 8)
<Hikaru79> apokryphos, I think I love you. Thanks! ^_^
<apokryphos> =)
<nalioth> everybody loves apokryphos
<Hikaru79> Worked like a charm
<apokryphos> nalioth: my sister told me she hated me today
<Hikaru79> :(
<nalioth> apokryphos: dont they all?
<apokryphos> Hikaru79: I love her most in heats of rage 8)
<apokryphos> especially when they're comical ones
<Hikaru79> :P What'd you do?
<apokryphos> Hikaru79: bugged her till she'd let me go on the comp
<Hikaru79> o_o I see. She's older?
<apokryphos> indeed
<sean> It worked - thanks, i can sudo again :)
<rubem> hi there
<rubem> how can I add a entry in the kstartbar that show the recent documents opened?
<Snake|Off_Eating> kkathman: youhere?
<apokryphos> rubem: right-click on panel -> configure panel > menus
<_max> moin
<_max> anybody here?
<atene> hi all
<_max> wow at least one ;)
<atene> ;D
<Snake__> lol
<atene> I'm going out
<Snake__> Im here
<Snake__> but im not much help...
<atene> bye
<_max> doesnt matter ;)
<_max> where are you from snake?
<Snake__> Ohio
<Snake__> You?
<_max> germany :D
<Snake__> Ooo sweet
<Snake__> Ever been on the autobahn? (Just out of curiousity)
<_max> ofcourse :) at some places you have no speed limit
<Snake__> Yea thats why I was asking
<Snake__> Thats awesome.....I herd theres a lot of potholes and crap tho
<_max> sounds like that we are famous for our autobahnen?
<Snake__> Nope, mainly for the whole WW2 thing.....but the autobahnen is pretty close :)
<_max> sorry, potholes? you mean the drug thing?
<Snake__> No, I mean my friend said that theres a lot of holes in the autobahnen and stuff
<_max> oh i see, well it depends very much on in wich party of germany you are driving. the ones in te west are having less potholes
<Snake__> Ah thats good
<_max> i guess the german word for potholes is schlagloch :D
<Snake__> Wouldn't know :)
<Snake__> I only know basic german
<Snake__> mutter, ich, small words like that
<_max> but please forget the ww2 thing, its boring to her americans say that if you ask them something about germany
<Snake__> lol
<_max> well words like mutter and ich are a quiet well begining :)
<Snake__> Yep
<Snake__> lol
<standa> haha
<_max> it cant be that the ww2 thing is the only thing you hear about us, there must be something positive
<Snake__> Hmmmmm......rammstien is pretty positive :)
<Snake__> (Not the event, the band)
<Snake__> lol
<MrMazda> anyone know how to set particular session types for particular users in kdm?
<Snake__> Ramstien was pretty bad I herd
<_max> yeahhh rammstein :) have you already heard about the new album called "rosenrot"?
<Snake__> Yes awesome album
<_max> rammstein bad? well if you dont like rockmusic its bad, but if you like it rammstein is great
<Snake__> No no, what their name is based off of
<Snake__> "Ramstein" I believe it was an airshow where americans pilots crashed and killed like 40 germans....
<_max> yes thats right, rammstein is also an us airbase here in germany
<Snake__> Haha I am right! lol
<_max> how late is it in ohio right now?
<Snake__> 19:28
<_max> lol
<_max> we have it 1:22 am
<Snake__> So its about.... 7:28
<Snake__> PM
<_max> jupp :)
<_max> its pretty cold outside, damn snow :D
<Snake__> Agreed lol
<_max> im glad beeing still alive ;) driving with weels that only should be used in summer is very exciting
<Snake__> What do you drive/
<_max> a small european car :D
<Snake__> Lol I ment what kind
<_max> brand is seat a kind is arosa
<Snake__> Never herd of it :-D
<_max> seat is a spanish brand
<_max> it belongs to vw
<Snake__> Ah I see
<_max> you now ve right? ;)
<_max> vw
<Snake__> Yep
<Snake__> I'm actually pretty into cars, i just never herd of seat lol
<_max> what kind of car are you driving?
<Snake__> Lincoln Towncar
<_max> sounds small too ;)
<Snake__> Hell no its huge
<Snake__> its a boat
<_max> ooops sorry
<Snake__> :)
<_max> how much hp?
<Snake__> Not sure
<Snake__> Its a luxury car, not sporty or anything
<_max> shit i just realise that i still shoud improve my english :D
<Snake__> :)
<_max> sometimes some vocabluary is missing but im happy that you are able to understand me :D
<nalioth> _max: you can improve your english by leaving out the profanity
<Snake__> nalioth: Hehe
<Snake__> _max: I have talked to much much much worse than you
<Snake__> nalioth: wanna help meh?? lol
<_max> thanks sanke :)
<nalioth> Snake__: ask your question
<Snake__> Uhh I did but okay ill do it here too
<Snake__> I'm trying to download http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28165 and everytime I click "Download Source" It opens it as a text document, if I right click, "Save as" then it saves a file called Download.php. If I open download.php, it opens as a text document
<Snake__> How would I get that file??
<_max> profanity is a good thing for a warmup nalioth :P
<nalioth> Snake__: kde-look is not known for their file integrity, i'll look, tho
<kkathman> _max I'm pretty sure profanity isnt good for anything :)
<nalioth> Snake__: it download fine for me
<Snake__> How??
<Snake__> Then why does it do it for me...
<kkathman> kde-look is a "take your chances" site..be careful :)
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> kkathman: where other should I get karamba things?
<Snake__> nalioth: perhaps theres something I have to change in my settings??
<kkathman> Snake__: Im not sure your browser is set up properly
<nalioth> Snake__: how bout right clicking on the link and d/l it with wget?
<Snake__> wget?
<nalioth> Snake__: in a konsole
<Snake__> Dont have wget :-D
<nalioth> Snake__: sure you do, it's default
<Snake__> I dont see anything that says dl w/ wget
<nalioth> Snake__: copy the URL
<Snake__> OHHH okay
<nalioth> Snake__: open konsole and type "wget <PASTE>"
<Snake__> that works
<Snake__> Yes
<Snake__> now new quesiton...how do I unzip this stupid thing
<Snake__> skz...I had that problem earlier
<kkathman> skz Ive never heard of
<Snake__> Thats what all these things are I think.....
<Snake__> What if I just...dragged and dropped the files:-D
<_max> anyone using kubuntu under vmware here?
<Snake__> HAH that works
<Snake__> kkathman: you can just copy and paste the files out of the folder and it works
<kkathman> ok
<_max> oh man ich bekomme hier gleich noch nen fn :D
<hernan> h
<nalioth> _max: your characters don't show up on my client
<_max> doesnt matter, is wasnt realy important ;)
<_max> nalioth are you using vmware?
<nalioth> _max: nein
<_max> what was that??? ;)
<_max> im very impressed :D
<bam_> anyone know where the konqeror background image is at?
<nalioth> _max: impressed with what? ich spreche ein bischen deutsch
<_max> where have you learned i?
<_max> it
<nalioth> _max: i lived in Nrnberg for 6 years
<_max> as a soldier?
<_max> na dann kennst du ja unsere autobahnen :D
<nalioth> _max: ich war ein sanitator
<_max> better saving lives than killing
<nalioth> _max: we can continue this in #kubuntu-offtopic if you like
<_max> if you explain me how to get there .... its my first visit here :( ... sorry
<nalioth> _max: type /j #kubuntu-offtopic <enter>
<Tackleberry> is it possible to just format the hdd from the kubuntu dvd?
<nalioth> Tackleberry: yes.
<Tackleberry> how?
<Tackleberry> what should i write in the "boot:"-prompt?
<Tackleberry> i guess it's not format c:
<Tackleberry> or?
<nalioth> Tackleberry: you asked if it were possible, and yes it is, but not from the boot prompt
<nalioth> i'm kinda not understanding your question
<Tackleberry> nalioth, I ONLY wanna format my hdd without installing anything afterwards
<nalioth> Tackleberry: then follow through the install procedure to the part where it formats and then kill the install
<nalioth> Tackleberry: it'd be better to use a liveCD
<Tackleberry> nalioth, ok thx
<man2d> hi all
<bam_> konqueror background image, how to change it?
<apokryphos> bam_: make sure you're in file-management mode, then View > Configure Background
<bam_> file-management mode?
<bam_> how bone head simple
<bam_> geeze
<bam_> forgive me I am still recovering from M$ hiding all the neat stuff, gnome/kde doesnt
<sorush20> when kmail or contact asks for passwords kwallet doesn't become active to provide that pass how do I fix this?
<apokryphos> bam_: =)
<apokryphos> sorush20: make sure you haven't set it to store the pass in the config files
<sorush20> apokryphos: what config files?
<apokryphos> sorush20: in Settings > Configure KMail etc etc where you have your accounts -- don't select it to store the pass there
<bipolar> what version of xorg is supposed to be in dapper right now?
<bipolar> 6.9?
<crimsun> yes.
<crimsun> well, 7.0RC
<bipolar> ok
<crimsun> Daniel won't begin pushing 7.0 final until after the new year (he's on vacation)
<bipolar> ok. I think I have mixed xorg packages
<bipolar> specificly the ati stuff
<knewb> Hi... does anyone have a fix for the dazuko & capability module loading issue, that doesn't require you to manually loading dazuko.ko?
<kkathman> yah ATI isnt Linux friendly
<bipolar> kkathman: I keep hearing that but it works fine for me.
<kkathman> ive always shied away from it myself
<kkathman> I think some of their "basic" stuff isnt so bad...but anything that has what I might call "advanced" stuff, esp the Radeon stuff, is iffy I think
<bipolar> Got a radeon 9000m in my laptop
<Snake__> Whats a good calander widgit for superkaramba?
<bipolar> whenever I try to run anything 3d I get "ERROR: version mismatch - 2D module [8.20.8]  incompatible with OGL client module [8.19.10] ."
<bipolar> glxgears, for instance
<fdelacruz> hello guys
<bipolar> looks like the openGL driver is older then the rest of Xorg
<fdelacruz> any p2p client avail from repo?
<apokryphos> !p2p
<ubotu> methinks p2p is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PHowTo
<kkathman> Snake__: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=23013
<Snake__> Thanks kkathman
<kkathman> np
<MrMazda> anyone know how to set particular session types for particular users in kdm?
<Evil_Whisper> hi, I'm new to KDE
<Evil_Whisper> need some help :(
<Evil_Whisper> I'm trying to install the KlearBox Window decoration on kde 3.5
<Evil_Whisper> when I do ./configure --prefix=/usr
<Evil_Whisper> It gives me
<Evil_Whisper> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<Evil_Whisper> anyone?
<claydoh> you need the x -dev packages
* claydoh looks for the names
<nalioth> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<nalioth> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and YOU decide? <hint>
<nalioth> !beer
* ubotu pours nalioth a cold pint of his favourite beer.
<Evil_Whisper> thank you claydoh & nalioth
<claydoh> :P
<claydoh> !crap
<ubotu> claydoh: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<Evil_Whisper> lol
<claydoh> !soda
<ubotu> claydoh: Wish i knew
<GnarlyBob> it's as long as my arm
<GnarlyBob> big as a two-by-four!
<Evil_Whisper> wow thats a lot of packages :S
<Evil_Whisper> grrr QT error
<Evil_Whisper> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<Evil_Whisper> !QT
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
<nalioth> Evil_Whisper: you 'll need lots of -dev pkgs to compile
<nalioth> Evil_Whisper: the cost of becoming a developer
<kkathman> lol
<Evil_Whisper> why does it take so much just for a little window decoration?
<nalioth> libqt3*-dev is what you need, Evil_Whisper
<Evil_Whisper> !KDE
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde is A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<Evil_Whisper> !KDE-HEADERS
<ubotu> Evil_Whisper: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Evil_Whisper> what about the kde headers nalioth?
<claydoh> kdelibs-dev
<Evil_Whisper> thx claydoh
<claydoh> once you have various -dev packages innstalled, you can compile lots of stuff :)
<nalioth> Evil_Whisper: kde-devel
<Evil_Whisper> check install work for KDE window decorations?
<nalioth> Evil_Whisper: use checkinstall for ANY compiling you do for a debian based system
<Evil_Whisper> ok
<bipolar> I guess I just need to wait until ati releases a new driver that works with xorg 6.9/7 properly.
<mac__> is there a way to have one's own modifications to ~/.fonts.conf not be overwritten by "kcontrol"?  Whenever I touch the Appearance->Fonts panel of kcontrol, it currently keeps wiping out my additional modifications (e.g., turning autohinting on/off, certain font remappings, etc.)
<MrMazda> nfs warning: mount version older than kernel
<FHX> Hello all
<FHX> Could someone please advise? Everytime I install a program in Konsole it gives me the following message after installation: http://pastebin.com/482417
<nalioth> FHX: does this happen all the time or just started?
<FHX> nalioth: All the time
<FHX> And after installation it doesn't appear on my K menu, however if I install something by adept it does.
<nalioth> FHX: paste your sources.list to a pastebin, please
<FHX> Hm..I forgot how to get my sources.list. XD
<MrMazda> anyone know how to set particular session types for particular users in kdm?
<nalioth> FHX: /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> MrMazda: each user is reponsible for their own sessions
<guest_>  Is there a way to recover from a "sudo rm -r /*" without reinstalling?
<MrMazda> how?
<nalioth> guest_: probably not.
<FHX> nalioth: in terminal i type that?
<nalioth> FHX: no. that is where your list is
<MrMazda> is there something that can be put in .dmrc to force it?
<FHX> nalioth: Ah ok
<nalioth> MrMazda: i have no idea. each user usually has their account set up like they like it
<MrMazda> nalioth: the user is a 10 year old kid
<nalioth> MrMazda: then limit his permissions, and let him at it
<FHX> nalioth: http://pastebin.com/482422
<MrMazda> nalioth: she gonna be a Gnome user, but I'm a KDE user, and I don't want her forced into KDE when I was last user
<nalioth> MrMazda: if you limit her perms, she can choose whatever she wants
<MrMazda> nalioth: she's not supposed to know anything about choice
<nalioth> MrMazda: then limit her permissions, log in on her account and set it up like you want her to have it
<MrMazda> how?
<nalioth> MrMazda: when you log out, the preferences will remain
<MrMazda> I can't find any way to force a session type
<FHX> ?
<nalioth> MrMazda: at the login screen, type your younguns name in the user and the password. and click on 'sessions'
<nalioth> MrMazda: choose the session you want her to have
<nalioth> FHX: i find it unusual you've never contacted security
<FHX> contacted security?
<MrMazda> did that long ago, but how does that turn off her option to choose some other session type?
<FHX> meaning..?
<NPC_Crys> How do I open konquerer with root level access to folders and files?
<mister_roboto> !tell me about samba
<nalioth> FHX: please dont be dense. you pasted an error saying your apt was having trouble with ubuntu security repos
<nalioth> MrMazda: if her permissions are restricted, why does the session matter?
<xwolf-> are there language packs for kubuntu?
<FHX> Yeah.
<FHX> Ok, brb.
<MrMazda> nalioth: you lost me
<NPC_Crys> anyone know it?
<xwolf-> are there language packs for kubuntu?
<NPC_Crys> xwolf what do you mean language packs? You mean can you get it in a different language?
<xwolf-> yeah, exactly that
<MrMazda> nalioth: chown root.root .dmrc; chmod 644 .dmrc ?
<xwolf-> i'm not the only one who's gonna use it
<NPC_Crys> Yeah it ought to be available in a bunch.
<lewis> need some multimonitor help....with kabutu
<xwolf-> you know where can i get it?
<FHX> nalioth: I'm confused. When you say I'm supposed to contact security repos, how do I go about doing that??
<lewis> where is the screen setup applet?
<lewis> I need to the this setup working again.....http://www.umich.edu/~donofrio/snapshots
<nalioth> FHX: YOU DONT
<nalioth> FHX: your apt-get is giving you errors that IT ISNT
<NPC_Crys> xwolf it should've installed a bunch of language packs with your initial install, but if it didn't I'd say adept is the way to go.
<mrtanooki> :)
<FHX> nalioth: Okay I'm still lost. What do you mean it's giving errors that it isn't?
<FHX> ?? Anyone else here understand it?!
<nalioth> FHX: you pasted the errors.
<FHX> Yes
<nalioth> i'd not worry about it, FHX
<NPC_Crys> fhx your program is having trouble doing it.
<nalioth> it's not your system anyway, it's the remote server
<NPC_Crys> It's trying and it cant.
<xwolf-> NPC_Crys i haven't installed it yet you know.. i just figured out it was actually in english and it should have a pt-br version cause of the family here... so can i choose which language i prefer, during installation?
<NPC_Crys> Yep.
<NPC_Crys> There's a good sized list.
<FHX> Ahh okay. Thank you, that makes sense now.
<NPC_Crys> is that brazilian portuguese?
<FHX> One more thing, how do I create shortcuts?
<FHX> When I install things by terminal through sudo apt-get they don't appear on my K menu
<xwolf-> yes NPC_Crys
<NPC_Crys> fhx alot of them only do when kde restarts so try logging out and back in first.
<FHX> NPC_Crys: Okay, thanks. ^^
<lewis> anyone here multi-screen xorg'ers?
<NPC_Crys> Bye.
<NPC_Crys> hey nalioth
<nalioth> FHX_brb: are you installing graphical apps or terminal apps?
<nalioth> NPC_Crys: yes?
<xwolf-> NPC_Crys a new partition is necessary for the installation, right?
<NPC_Crys> You know how to start up konquerer in root access mode?
<NPC_Crys> Or else how to edit system files with it?
<NPC_Crys> xwolf-: You will need two unless you allready have swap space on your hard drive from another linux system.
<nalioth> xwolf-: the installer can create some space, if you want it to
<nalioth> NPC_Crys: are you talking to me?
<NPC_Crys> Yep.
<NPC_Crys> also, can the installer actually open up space? Like re-size partitions?
<xwolf-> well, i'm a complete newbie in what comes to linux and all, so i'm kinda asking things before installing it.. shouldn't i create a partition before i install it?
<nalioth> NPC_Crys: it works best if you preface folks' names when you are addressing them
<nalioth> NPC_Crys: whatever you are comfortable doing. the installer has safely resized several machines i've done for clients
<NPC_Crys> xwolf-: I'd say yes. Also, if you are keeping your windows system, make sure it is not ntfs formatted.
<nalioth> ntfs is not a problem during the install
<xwolf-> the new partition? not ntfs formatting?
<NPC_Crys> no, the windows partition.
<NPC_Crys> has to be fat32 or else grub won't be able to boot it.
<xwolf-> it IS ntfs, but in what does that interfere?
<NPC_Crys> Or so I hear.
<NPC_Crys> Although there is a hack I hear.
<nalioth> not so
<nalioth> ntfs is fine
<Hentai^XP> ntfs works fine
<NPC_Crys> Yeah?
<NPC_Crys> Okay, so ignore me then.
<xwolf-> haha, ok
<NPC_Crys> Okay cya. I can't stick around anymore.
<xwolf-> nalioth why couldnt i connect when running live session?
<xwolf-> i put ip address and gateway, enabled eth0 but nothing happened
<nalioth> xwolf-: there are things you're not telling us
<xwolf-> such as?
<xwolf-> i'm connected through a router modem.. it responded to ping
<xwolf-> tried www.google.com but it didnt go
<xwolf-> nalioth does that mean dns problem?
<nalioth> sounds like it, xwolf-
<xwolf-> i tried to add one, but it kept saying i had to add an alias first
<xwolf-> but that didnt solve my problem
<nalioth> i'm not up on dns, perhaps ask in #ubuntu
<xwolf-> thanks anyway
<guest_> still need multimonitor help
<guest_> anyone here run with four screens?
<guest_> anyone?
<FHX> Hello all, I tried the suggestion earlier and I restarted my computer, but the Firestarter shortcut is still not available in my K menu. Also, I tried running gksudo /usr/bin/firestarter and it doesn't open. It asks for my password but after that it doesn't open. Please advise?
<nalioth> FHX: alt-f2 > gksudo firestarter
<FHX> nalioth: Hm..that worked. o.o
<FHX> Could you tell me how I can create a shortcut for it in my menu?
<FHX> Hm..
<FHX> nalioth: The firewall just shut down by itself...i minimized it to system tray and now, after about 5 minutes, it has disappeared.
<nalioth> FHX: kde comes with a menu editor, try right clicking on the k
<nalioth> FHX: did you do anything to firestarter?
<FHX> nalioth: Nothing. I ran through wizard, that's about it
<nalioth> so you were just watching it?
<FHX> I watched it to check that it detected my stuff like IRC, then I closed it so it minimized to the system tray where I could see its icon and still open/minimize it..then now it's gone from system tray, so I assume it's shut itself down
<nalioth> FHX: in a konsole, type "ps aux|grep firestarter"
<FHX> hxkoh     8893  0.0  0.2   3064   756 pts/1    S+   12:01   0:00 grep firestarter
<nalioth> yup, it's gone alright.
<FHX> And also, about the shortcut thing, I tried right-click menu-editor to add Firestarter but it's not listed there at all
<nalioth> i don't run kde, but i do know that it has a menu editor. operation of said editor i leave up to you
<FHX> nalioth: Hm...ok I'll try and see what I can find.
<FHX> So firewall is still running?
<FHX> Strange. It's not on my menu.
<nalioth> FHX: it is not.
<FHX> *system tray
<FHX> o.o That means it shut down on its own.
<FHX> nalioth: Firestarter shut down on its own..
<nalioth> yes it did.
<FHX> It's supposed to do that?
<sampan> fhx, try in konsole: sudo iptables -L
<nalioth> i dont use it, it's not necessary
<sampan> does that output a long list of chains/rules?  if so, then firestarter did it's job and wrote an iptables (firewall rules)
<sampan> the process doesn't have to stay running for it to work, only if you want to watch the firestarter log of hits (ips and ports)
<FHX> Oh..the konsole output is a long list of Drops, Accepts, etc.
<nalioth> a "firewall" is not necessary
<FHX> Ah okay, so it's actually working as pernormal. Thanks ^^
<nalioth> i find windows users have become 'conditioned' into thinking that it is, but it is not needed here
<FHX> Yeah, I'm new to Linux.
<FHX> However I still can't get it on my menu no matter what I try. XD
<Shadyman> Hey all
<sampan> fhx, if you open the kmenu editor, you should be able to add an entry for it (icon will likely be found under "other icons" and command is simply: kdesu firestarter) -- that's how i set mine up
<FHX> sampan: Ok I'll try that out
<jaheire> hi can someone tell me what fluxbox is
<chris70> jaheire: It's a window manager
<sampan> speaking of the kmenu though, i have a "Debian" entry with a bajillion submenus and i can't edit them AT ALL.  if i make changes and save, it just ignores them -- can't even change icons
<FHX> Works well, excellent. ^^
<jaheire> chris70: is that the same thing as kde ?
<nalioth> jaheire: it is similar. think of window managers like they were cars. different models do different things
<jaheire> ok right
<jaheire> so gnome, kde and fluxbox are all windows managers ?
<nalioth> jaheire: also known as Desktop Environments
<jaheire> ok
<jaheire> does fluxbox come with the kubuntu install ?
<nalioth> no, but you can apt-get it
<jaheire> k
<jaheire> and then when i reboot i can just choose to start into fluxbox
<nalioth> are you interested in alternative DEs or were pointed to flux in particular?
<nalioth> no need to reboot
<nalioth> in linux you only need to reboot when you upgrade a kernel
<jaheire> oh i was just looking at it, read about it on a forum
<nalioth> just log out and at the login screen, click "sessions" > fluxbox
<jaheire> ok cool
<jaheire> so do i need fluxconf also ?
<micahf> hey is anyone using dialup on kubuntu?
<jaheire> or just fluxbox
<nalioth> jaheire: fluxbox is not for novitiates, i recommend you read the fluxbox homepage docs
<jaheire> hehe ok :)
<jaheire> so i will wait
<nalioth> jaheire: they are well written and will get you goin with a minimal of confusion
<jaheire> ok because im definitely a novice
<jaheire> heh
<nalioth> jaheire: the flux homepage has some very good docs to get you started
<jaheire> yeh im reading it now :) thanks nalioth
<Shadyman> Kubuntu comes with KDE 3.5, right?
<nalioth> Shadyman: i believe it does not.
<Shadyman> nalioth: So it's 3.4, then.
<nalioth> Shadyman: if you want 3.5, stand by for news
<nalioth> !kde3.5
<ubotu> kde3.5 is, like, http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Shadyman> Killer.
<Shadyman> How much different is 3.5, as far as usability goes?
<nalioth> i dont use anthing like that. i keep a buncha terminals up in a default gnome session
<FHX> Hey all, I'm running from the live cd..how do I open parted? it's installed but I don't know how to open it.
<nalioth_zZz> FHX: alt-f2 > gksudo gparted
<FHX> AHh ok
<FHX> Thanks
<FHX> Roughly how long does it take to resize partitions?
<FHX> XD
<Shadyman> FHX: A while.
<FHX> Okay, because the bar thingy hasn't showed any progress in gparted, so I thought it might have been an error.
<Snake__> Whats KDEs Email thingy?
<Snake__> For sneding emails and stuff
<sampan> kmail ?
<Shadyman> whatever it is, probably starts with a K.
* Shadyman snickers.
<Snake__> Indeed Shadyman
<Snake__> hmmmm
<sampan> shadyman  is korrect -- he gets a kookie
<Snake__> This is no good...
<Snake__> I want thunderbird
<Snake__> wait...thunderbirds on linux aint it??
<Shadyman> Yep
<Shadyman> Go for it.
<Shadyman> and Firefox.
<sampan> sylpheed is a nice email client -- iirc it uses gtk (not qt), but it's still a very nice app
<Snake__> Woo
<Snake__> I got FF
<Shadyman> Snake__: :D
<Shadyman> Snake__: Uh oh, Thunderbird doesn't start with a K. *Kernel panic: Continuity error.
<Snake__> OH
<Snake__> My god.
<Snake__> I shouldn't install this then...
<Shadyman> Snake__: We'll just nickname it Kunderbird, then.
<Snake__> LOL
<Snake__> thats what I was just typing
<Shadyman> Snake__: Wow.
<Snake__> Blunderbird...
<Snake__> er
<Shadyman> Now, now.. We only make fun of Microsoft products.
<Snake__> haha
<Snake__> Microshit.......
<Shadyman> Snake__: What version of KDE you do you have?
<kub-01> so if i say microsoft owns, will i get made fun of (since that could arguably imply i myself have become a microsoft product)?
<Snake__> 3.4
<Shadyman> kub-01: Possibly.
<kub-01> microsoft owns...
<Snake__> kub-01: Yes you will.
<Shadyman> Snake__: You can upgrade to 3.5 if you want..
<Snake__> kub-01: Crash much?
<Snake__> er
<Shadyman> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Shadyman> Snake__: Not sure.
<Snake__> Yea I know, I had it
<ingrato> how do I install flash support for konqueror?
<kub-01> eh, i guess i crash about as much as you do - around 6-8 hours a night
<ingrato> can I do it from adept?
<Snake__> but I just did a fresh install and I got a whole bunch of customizations I dont want to lose
<Shadyman> Oh, hahah.
<Snake__> I dont know if upgrading will ruin it
<kub-01> sometimes i'll sleep in late :)
<Shadyman> Snake__: It shouldn't, it'd be a strait upgrade, I think.
<Snake__> Like I got custom toolbars and panels and custom images on them
<Snake__> yada yada
<Snake__>  custom buttons
<Shadyman> Snake__: Yeah.
<Shadyman> Snake__: I've done that about 3 times now LOL
<Snake__> So it wont screw it up
<Shadyman> Snake__: I've been flipflopping with flavors of linux.
<Shadyman> Snake__: I'm not sure. Maybe someone could say for sure
<Snake__> Anyone on 3.5 COME TO THIS ROOM
<Snake__> lol
<ingrato> how do I install flash support?
<Shadyman> Snake__: Wouldn't they  have to be In this room already to read that?
<Shadyman> !flash
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Shadyman> !macromedia
<ubotu> Shadyman: Wish i knew
<ingrato> hmm
<Snake__> kkathman: are you avalible?
<ingrato> any idea?
<Shadyman> ingrato: Have you tried getting it from Macromedia?
<nalioth_zZz> Snake__: what do you need?
<Shadyman> ingrato: Or what about apt-get?
<nalioth_zZz> ingrato: flash is available, follow ubotu's link
<ingrato> apt-get flash?
<ingrato> install
<Shadyman> !flash
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Shadyman> try that link
<restagner> i've just installed kubuntu and love it!!
<Shadyman> restagner: Me too :)
<nalioth_zZz> Snake__: what did you need?
<ingrato> ok
<restagner> one problem, though, i can't seem to print from firefox...anybody able to print from firefox?????
<Snake__> nalioth_zZz: I want to know if I go KDE 3.4 ---> 3.5 will I lose all my custom buttons
<Snake__> and panels and what not
<Shadyman> restagner: Yep.
<Shadyman> restagner: Have you set up your printer?
<restagner> Shadyman: how?
<restagner> Shadyman: yes. i'm using CUPS
<Shadyman> restagner: You added your printer as a printer in the Printer section of the Settings panel?
* Shadyman is tongue-tied. (Finger-tied?)
<ingrato> Shadyman, in order to apt-get it, I need what server,c ause it can't find it when I use apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<nalioth_zZz> Snake__: all the settings in /home/snake/.kde should be unchanged
<restagner> Shadyman: i went to the System Settings -> Printers and opened the GUI application that allows one to add a printer
<Snake__> Alrighty so like...it will still have my 2 panels
<Snake__> nalioth_zZz: and crap like that?
<Shadyman> restagner: Yes.
<nalioth_zZz> Snake__: it should appear as it does now.
<Snake__> Okie dokie
<Shadyman> Snake__: I guess there's your answer :D
<Snake__> Im gonna go for it
<Snake__> :)
<nalioth_zZz> dont forget the key.
<Snake__> thanks nalioth_zZz
<nalioth_zZz> Snake__: to add to your keyring
<Snake__> Yea I know, ive done it once
<nalioth_zZz> good night
<restagner> Shadyman: after the app. opened i clicked on the administration mode button and went about adding my printer
<sampan> restagner  can you print from other applications?
<Snake__> Night
<restagner> sampman: yes i can print from kate
<restagner> i love using firefox...i'd hate that having no print capabilities would hinder my use of this application
<Shadyman> restagner: I understand :)
<restagner> any ideas? anyone? :-)
<sampan> i had that same problem a while back -- can't remember if it was at the end of hoary or first install of breezy though.
<sampan> restagner  did you use the Automatix script to install a bunch of stuff? (i kinda think that's what caused it for me, but not 100% sure)
<restagner> sampan: i'm not sure what Automatix is...i don't think i used it
<sampan> good -- it broke my system :)
<sampan> i empathize with you though -- i was -really- frustrated when i had that problem (eventually i reinstalled, due to other reasons ...and it went away)
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is messy, breaks all sorts of security guidelines, and is not open to improvement. In short: DO NOT USE IT!
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks thoreauputic :)
<Shadyman> lol
<restagner> i just used the printer configuration tool from within KDE and clicked Add-> Printer class
* sampan took the "learn the hard way" route with Automatix ;/
<thoreauputic> sampan: general rule: if you don't understand a script, don't use it ;)
<Snake__> !kde3.5
<restagner> thoreauputic: good rule to live by :-)
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<thoreauputic> in other words, if you understand it you can see where $script is broken, so you'll shun it
<sampan> thoreauputic  good rule ... but of course, i don't really "understand" 99.9% of linux anyway, so if i truly stuck to that route, i wouldn't be here at all ;/
<invisius> should i update linux-image-386?
<thoreauputic> sampan: heh - yes, well we have to trust the Ubuntu/Kubuntu developers :)
<thoreauputic> sampan: and nobody understands all that stuff, so point taken :)
<sampan> thoreauputic  indeed -- even if i knew what it all meant, there's no way i'm going through all the OS code to find stuff ;/
<thoreauputic> sampan: you're pretty safe with standard Ubuntu repos
<invisius> can someone help?
<Shadyman> thoreauputic: Don't do what i just did with Fedora and just go adding random repos.
<sampan> i knew i was taking a gamble on the automatix script, but i still did it for two reasons (a) the community cd install thing worked flawlessly for me on hoary and (b) i knew if it broke stuff a fresh install wasn't that big of a deal -- just 30 minutes of time
<Shadyman> thoreauputic: It results in a lot of random crud.
<thoreauputic> apart from the occasional bug....
<thoreauputic> Shadyman: I only use main, universe and multiverse - except for a few apps like skype, and possibly codecs etc - I don't use extra repos unless I know what the heck they might do to the system, and I comment them out after getting what I need
<thoreauputic> but for less experienced people I advise only the three Ubuntu repos, basically
<invisius> please anyone can assist?
<thoreauputic> invisius: have you even asked a question yet?
<invisius> yes
<invisius> "should i update linux-image-386?"
<thoreauputic> invisius: probably
<invisius> i noticed there are mant different versions in adept
<thoreauputic> invisius: you mean a security update or what?
<invisius> i am pretty new to this, so im not sure what to do
<invisius> is that what it is?
<invisius> the package says "linux kernel image on 386" upgradeable
<thoreauputic> invisius: what kind of processor are you using? what does uname -m say ?
<invisius> pentium M 2.2
<invisius> i686
<thoreauputic> invisius: OK well your current kernel is fine but you might like to upgrade to a i686 kernel
<invisius> would i notice much improvement?
<thoreauputic> invisius: in general if adept says you have updates you should make them
<invisius> alright
<thoreauputic> invisius: not a huge diff between i386 and i686, no
<Shadyman> no, but specific packages can't hurt.
<invisius> i heard it might mess with the applications too
<invisius> would you advise it?
<thoreauputic> might help with multimedia and other cpu intensive stuff
<Shadyman> invisius: If applications are compiled as i386, they will run as i386, IIRC.
<Shadyman> invisius: They won't use 686 extensions
<invisius> ok
<Shadyman> Correct me if i'm wrong, anyone
<thoreauputic> invisius: changing to i686 can't hurt - and the other kernel will still be there as a fallback anyway
<invisius> alright good, so which packages do i select to upgrade?
<thoreauputic> invisius: usually you just select whatever is upgradable and let it happen
<invisius> sorry i meant install
<invisius> to move to the i686
<thoreauputic> invisius: ah I see - linux-image-686  from memory
<invisius> ok
<invisius> i also see "linux-686" and "linux-image-2.6.12-10-686"
<thoreauputic> use linux-686
<thoreauputic> that pulls in restricted modules etc IIRC
<invisius> ok
<thoreauputic> just checked, and it does (  apt-cache depends linux-686)
<thoreauputic> if you want to learn about apt/dpkg, install  apt-howto-en
<FHX> Received URL file:///home/hxkoh/screenie.jpg
<FHX> Could not change local directory to /home/hxkoh/screenie.jpg: Not a directory
<thoreauputic> well, it isn't a directory, is it? What are you actually doing to get that error ?
<Snake__> Okay does anyone but me have issues with KDE 3.5 and custom panel backgrounds?
<Shadyman> Uh oh.
<Snake__> What
<Shadyman> Sux that it didnt work 100%
<Shadyman> everything else ok tho?
<Snake__> Oh its updated and everything
<Snake__> But like....its weird
<Shadyman> Hmm
<Snake__> Hang on look at this screeny
<Snake__> one momen
<Snake__> t
<Shadyman> k
<FHX> thoreauputic: I was trying to upload an image through ftp to my website
<thoreauputic> FHX: using what ? to upload a simple screenshot you could even use command line ftp
<FHX> thoreauputic: Oh..sorry. I was using gftp, so I dragged the image file from my home directory to my online directory
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell me about rpm
<thoreauputic> FHX: you know you can do ftp with konqueror, right?
<FHX> thoreauputic: O.O Noes. I didn't know that. Could you teach me?
<Shadyman> ubotu: fine :P
<ubotu> Shadyman: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Shadyman> ubotu: Yes.
<ubotu> Yes, yes! Yes indeed. Who would have thunk it, eh, shadyman?
<thoreauputic> FHX: just type ftp://blah.com  if I remember correctly
* thoreauputic tries
<FHX> Hm..interesting. I'll try that
<FHX> thoreauputic: Thankee. It works great =)
<thoreauputic> FHX: :)
<Snake__> Shadyman:  look
<Snake__> http://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bad9sp.jpg
<Snake__> my top taskbar gets all messed up
<Shadyman> Snake__: Loading..
<Snake__> (excuse the violent cursing in my gfs window lol)
<Shadyman> hehehehe
<Shadyman> Whoa
<Shadyman> wtf's up with your top bar?
<Snake__> Exactly
<Shadyman> looks like the shadows are misplaced.
<Snake__> Custom background = crappy
<Snake__> and little lines going across and crap
<Snake__> It gets worse when I open a program
<Shadyman> I don't think it's the background.
<Snake__> No I know its no my backgorund
<Snake__> im saying it only does that with a custom background
<Shadyman> Try changing the settings for the bar to maybe a differnet profile?
<Shadyman> Oh.
* Shadyman boggles.
<Snake__> lol
<Shadyman> you kiss your momma with those lips? :P
<Snake__> Who me??
<Shadyman> yeah.
<Snake__> Thats my gf cursing up a storm
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Shes singing a korn song :-D
<Shadyman> I was starting to wonder.
<Shadyman> lolol
<Snake__> see that "hh"
<Shadyman> "I didnt touch you there"
<Shadyman> lol
<Snake__> thats me going
<Snake__> uhhhh
<Snake__> lol
<Shadyman> Yeah, about 5 minutes before My "Uhhhhhhh"
<Shadyman> lol
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Man this KDE would be so nice
<Snake__> if this just worked
<Snake__> lol
<iluminator101> hey i am having trouble x server it crashes before i log in
<iluminator101> can someone help me please
<owner989> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Snake__> Would if I could >.>
<owner989> type that
<iluminator101> i did that
<owner989> try selecting VESA
<iluminator101> i have ati xpress 200p
<owner989> no autodetect monitor
<owner989> i installed ati drivers with this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=423584
<iluminator101> how does that command go bash#VESA no autodetect monitor
<owner989> no
<owner989> just type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner989> in konsole
<owner989> it will bring up a screen
<iluminator101> i did that it didnt work
<owner989> what did it say
<iluminator101> it brought up the screen i went through with it but still i could go to x
<iluminator101> couldnt
<owner989> you will prob have to restart
<owner989> did you select VESA
<iluminator101> resolution fail
<Shadyman> eww
<Snake__> hmm Shadyman I checked the bug reports
<Snake__> its saying its because of the image
<Snake__> I guess ill make a new one up and see
<Shadyman> Uhh.
<Shadyman> Sure
<Shadyman> One way to findout,right? lol
<owner989> im using KDE 3.5
<owner989> what about you guys
<Snake__> 3.5
<Shadyman> owner989: Snake is.
<Snake__> getting angry
<Snake__> with 3.5
<Snake__> lol
<owner989> why
<Shadyman> Snake__: Time to downgrade? LOL
<Snake__> http://img501.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bad9sp.jpg
<Snake__> Have a look at my top taskbar
<owner989> some text issues
<Snake__> Indeed
<Snake__> and random mumbo jumbo
<Snake__> lines and stuff across it
<FHX> Snake__: That's the background
<FHX> ..you set a background for it
<Snake__> Yes....
<Snake__> but if I mouse over it it all works
<FHX> Hm.
<Snake__> but then if I change what window is up front, it screws up again
<FHX> That is kind of weird.
<owner989> snake see this
<owner989> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6297
<owner989> i have those in my sources.list
<Snake__> ok...
<owner989> just making sure you do
<Snake__> o.0
<Snake__> what does that do with my background image...
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> XD
<FHX> They both have text...=P
<Snake__> lol
<owner989> actually i noticed text probs in kde 3.5
<owner989> but not exactly the same as you
<owner989> in directory listings
<owner989> the text overlaps
<Snake__> HOLY CRAP.....
<Shadyman> ?
<Snake__> I Changed the background
<Snake__> and its like working
<Shadyman> Broke it, or fixed it?
<Snake__> LOL
<Shadyman> Oh.
<raven> #kubuntu-de
<Shadyman> Congrats :)
<Snake__> Lol
* thoreauputic hands raven a /
<Snake__> Thats crazy
<Shadyman> !kubuntu-de
<ubotu> Shadyman: I give up, what is it?
<thoreauputic> ..and a j
* Shadyman hands raven a join
<thoreauputic> Shadyman: right - j or join should work :)
<raven> thanks :-))
<Shadyman> thoreauputic: but... what about K? :P
<Snake__> Shadyman: I can't believe that
<Snake__> lol
<Shadyman> Snake__: Nice fix :D
* Snake__ shakes head
<thoreauputic> Shadyman: hehe - you mean kde clients need a "k" ? makes sense ;)
<Shadyman> Yeah.
<raven> join #kubuntu-de
<FHX> Snake__: http://www.khxions.com/screenie.jpg
* Shadyman gives raven a /
<FHX> My screenie :D
<raven> Works.
<thoreauputic> raven: you need a / as well as I said :)
<Snake__> Not bad
* Shadyman grins.
<FHX> =D I wub Kubuntu
<Snake__> FHX hold on, when I get mine fixed and working ill show
<FHX> Okie
<Snake__> YOU TOOK MY BACKGROUND
<FHX> XD this is so fun, decorating desktops
<Snake__> WTF
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> Did not >.>
<Snake__> Did too
<FHX> It was default =P
<FHX> Did not
<Shadyman> Bwahahaha
<raven> Sorry. I'm a irc newbie...
<FHX> More fun than decorating christmas trees...
<Snake__> N00B!
<Snake__> er
<FHX> Haha LOL
<Snake__> jp
<thoreauputic> raven: we never would have guessed *grin*
<Shadyman> raven: Me too, don't worry :)
<Shadyman> raven: You'll get the hang of it.
* Shadyman has some serious Windows lag.
* Snake__ thinks Shadyman should use linux
<FHX> Does anyone have any recommendations of stuff i can decorate my desktop with?
* FHX thinks so too
<Shadyman> It's pretty bad when KDE looks 10X better than windows XP, and doesn't have the same kernel bloat, either.
<Snake__> Agreed
<FHX> ^_^
* Shadyman thinks Shadyman should use linux too.
<Snake__> FHX: superkaramba
<Snake__> or whatever thats called :-D
<Shadyman> Aye Karamba!
<FHX> Snake__: Yeah I'm using it, but what else can you do with Karamba?
<FHX> So far I've done a skin for amarok and the weather thing
<Snake__> Go to kde-look.org and get some fun stuff
<Shadyman> FHX: You can get what they call in MacOSX "Widgets"
<FHX> Haha okie! \
<Snake__> they have menu bars and stuff you can use
<FHX> Ahhh
<Snake__> MACCCCC
<Shadyman> hehehe mac.
* Snake__ cripples up
<Snake__> AHHH!HH!!!
<FHX> Hang on, karamba widgets? or kde-look widgets?
* Snake__ curls into a bar and crawls into the corner"
<FHX> Snake__: You alright over there?
<FHX> *tosses apple to Snake__ *
<Snake__> Nope
<Shadyman> hey, OSX is Unix-based, it's not THAT bad. I still wouldn't use it, but hey
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> OSX!!!
<Snake__> AHH
<Snake__> er
<Snake__> :)
<FHX> Nice bitten apple too
<Shadyman> FHX: Yeah, someone's got a big mouth
<tuntun> ^_^
<Snake__> I love RP
<FHX> Shadyman: Heh. Eve.
<Shadyman> FHX: Heh.
<Snake__> FHX: I passed my test today
<FHX> ;)
<Snake__> Yay, now I get motorcycle
<FHX> Snake__: Gj =)
<FHX> haha
<FHX> say
<Shadyman> Snake__: Woo.
<FHX> my amarok doens't play music well
<FHX> =( it cuts in between.
<FHX> any ideas?
* Snake__ cough cough XMMS
<Shadyman> Get some body filler to fill in the gaps?
* Shadyman snickers.
<FHX> Ok no seriously. What do I do.
<Shadyman> More memory?
<crimsun> FHX: did you configure it to use 0-second gaps between songs?
<FHX> crimsun: Nope..how do I do that?
<Shadyman> That's Windows' solution to everything: More memory.
<Snake__> llol
<Shadyman> Oh look, the kernel's 277MB. Time for MORE MEMORY.
<Snake__> 277??
<Snake__> Try 512
<Snake__> :)
<owner989> or you can use fluxbox shady
<Shadyman> Bwahah
<Snake__> I love windows dissin
<Shadyman> owner989: It's ok :)
<FHX> How do I clear up my kernel
<Shadyman> Snake__: Yeah. i had a class this semseter, all it was was windows dissin
<crimsun> FHX: it's in the preferences of amarok
<Snake__> Shadyman: what class is that?
<FHX> watch it be some mac class
<FHX> XD
<FHX> I'll laugh.
<Snake__> MACCC
<Shadyman> FHX: No, I'd cry.
* Snake__ death
<Shadyman> FHX: "Operating Systems"
<Shadyman> FHX: IE. Linux class.
<owner989> amarok is a nice mp3 player
<owner989> a bit bloated but
<owner989> it would be better if amarok could play directly to alsa
<owner989> without the gstreamer or arts
<crimsun> it can and does
<crimsun> you can use either the xine or gstreamer engine to output to alsa
<FHX> Hang on..how do I clear up my memory?
<crimsun> I prefer quod libet myself
<FHX> I'm still raw to Linux
<Shadyman> There. Got my kubuntu installed.
<Shadyman> No more livecd for me.
<FHX> =)
<Shadyman> Switched back from fedora after switching from ubuntu after switching from fedora, after.. etc.
* Shadyman likes Kubuntu though.
<owner989> what do you think is better though shady
<Shadyman> I've been flipflopping between Ubuntu and Redhat.
<Shadyman> not redhat.. Fedora
<Shadyman> Ubuntu supports more of my laptop features right out of the box (er, cd?)
<Shadyman> like, hotkeys, ACPI, etc.
<Snake__> kubuntu is god.
<Snake__> I love it
<Shadyman> Fedora, I have to run with ACPI=noirq
<Snake__> I would never rid it for anythin
<Shadyman> I can't use ethernet at the same time as ACPI in fedora. It's like, wtf?
* Shadyman loves automatic IRQ assignments :P
<Snake__> Does anyone but me feel superkaramba doesnt have enough stuff for it?
<Snake__> its all system moniters...
<iluminator101> how do i disable auto probe again
<Shadyman> Snake__: So make some.
<Snake__> and musiccontrolers
<Snake__> Dont know how
<Shadyman> Snake__: Learn.
<Shadyman> ;)
<Snake__> to lazy:-P
<Shadyman> Snake__: Then, no whining :P
<Snake__> Well why cant people be original
<Snake__> theres atleaast 50000 system moniters on here
<Shadyman> lol
<iluminator101> hey owner
<iluminator101> you there
<FHX> XD
<iluminator101> can u message me
<FHX> Hm..Geez.
<Snake__> Hey heres something orignal
<Snake__> answers.com widget
<Shadyman> killer
<Snake__> not really
<Snake__> but aw well
<Shadyman> lol
<owner989> im here iluminator
<FHX> Have any of you tried using wine to install something yet?
<owner989> i have fhx
<Shadyman> Oh whoa.
<FHX> owner989: What did you install?
<Shadyman> This is killer!
<owner989> IE6 and media player 7 work fine
<owner989> also counterstrike
<Shadyman> anyone saw the Memory chart in the KInfoCenter?
<iluminator101> hey owner how does that vesa command go
<FHX> owner989: Could you teach me how it works?
<owner989> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<owner989> thats the command iluminator
<Snake__> Hmm not bad Shadyman
<iluminator101> i did that thats not working
<iluminator101> the vesa command
<owner989> you have to select VESA from the list
<Shadyman> Snake: That's something you'll never get in Windows.
<owner989> FHX get sidenet or winetools
<Snake__> actually there is something like that in XP
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> I just forget where it is...but I know its there
<Shadyman> Snake__: Close, but not quite.
<owner989> http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<owner989> thats sidenet website
<Shadyman> Snake__: It's actually in the Task Manager, but it doesn't give you exactly the same stuff
<iluminator101> hmm...let me try this again
<FHX> Ok Which do you recommend?
<Snake__> No not that
<Snake__> Theres something else...
<owner989> sidenet is a bit easier
<Snake__> but I cant remeber what
<Snake__> lol
<Shadyman> Snake__: I know what you mean.
<Snake__> Aw well
<Snake__> Man I say that a lot
<Shadyman> Snake__: Adminstration Console or something.
<Snake__> I must really not care
<Snake__> lol
<Shadyman> Snake__: Guess not lol
<Snake__> OMFG I have been decompressing these
<Snake__> and they work fine without it
<Snake__> God I am so DUMB
<Shadyman> lol
* Snake__ smashes head into desk
* Shadyman agrees.
* Shadyman hugs his Kopete.
* Snake__ hugs his head
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Live and learn eh?
<FHX> Why is it asking me to install IE?
<FHX> I don't want IE
<FHX> I just want to be able to install other windows programs
<FHX> What should I do?
<Shadyman> FHX: Kill it.
<Shadyman> FHX: Stabbity!
<FHX> *stabs*
<Snake__> Lol
<Snake__> FHX: Watch out!! Bills comin for you!
<FHX> Ah ok
<FHX> i can choose configuration only
<FHX> Bill?
<Snake__> Bill gates lol
<FHX> LOL
<FHX> HAHA
* Shadyman stabs!!!
* FHX hides 
<FHX> Bills coming. >.>
<Snake__> Hid your kids!
<Snake__> hide*
<FHX> What exactly is wine?
<Shadyman> Ew. Bill likes kids??
<Shadyman> !wine
<Snake__> more than jackson
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell FHX about wine
<Hentai^XP> !+wine
<ubotu> it has been said that wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run (some) windows programs.  It's available in universe but a more recent version can be installed by adding "deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/" to your sources.list.  More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq.
<Shadyman> Hentai^XP: That works too :)
<Hentai^XP> lol
<Snake__> oh man superkaraba is so nice when it works right
<FHX> Ok sidenet installed
<FHX> I don't understand.
<FHX> It put a My computer icon on my desktop, and a mycomputer document
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> Oh okay
<FHX> I see that.
<Snake__> Billum is here!
<Snake__> :)
<FHX> Hm..but how to install something?
<Shadyman> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Shadyman> Is it just me, or does /msg ubotu whatever not work?
<FHX> Ah ha!
<FHX> Got it
<Shadyman> meep?
<Snake__> I hate linux...its so......addicting
<FHX> uninstall registry key not available yet. What should I do?
<Shadyman> FHX: Run.
<FHX> ..
<FHX> Can't open control panel.
<Snake__> I dont understand why these people try to make linux look like XP or Mac or whatever
<Snake__> if u want it to look like that...just use the OS
<Shadyman> omfg.
<Shadyman> i broke Kopete.
<FHX> Lol.
<FHX> Snake__: Exactly. Like that guy yesterday, remember? XD
<FHX> His was like windows nonstop. Crazy goofhead.
<Shadyman> Oh yeah.
<Snake__> lol
<Shadyman> FHX: You had him in ehre too?
<FHX> He was like: I want to know what you guys think
<Snake__> Hentai^XP: That dissin u
<Shadyman> FHX: I think we sent him here from #ubuntu
<Snake__> :)
<FHX> Shadyman: Yeah, I still have the link. I put it up on my blog.
<FHX> http://www.khxions.com
<FHX> Bleeding hilarious.
<Snake__> Shadyman: how did you break kopete?
<Shadyman> SISENG error 11.
<Shadyman> I was clicking and dragging a contact into a different folder.
<Shadyman> that's how you break kopete.
<Shadyman> But then, I do have 200+ contacts...
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> Maybe it's just being rebellious...computers have feelings too. >.>
<Snake__> Need more WIDGITS
<FHX> What do you have right now??
<FHX> I can't even find any.
<FHX> Are they on kde-look?
<Snake__> I got as system moniter, a weather thingy, a answers.com thing, and im trying to find something for kmail now
<FHX> gmail?
<Snake__> kmail
<_raven> Take kbiff
<Snake__> Or I might just go gmail...cuz thats the only email I use
<Snake__> lol
<_raven> How of you think to be smart in passwd/sudo questions?
<_raven> Who#
<Snake__> Not I said the cat
<FHX> _raven: What?
<_raven> Need to know why i can use gksu but not kdesu (Error)
<Spiro> Hi, what/where are the locale configuration files? I wish to know how kubuntu set my PC
<_raven> @spiro /etc
<Spiro> file name?
<_raven> For that i'd have to look myself :))
<_raven> Did you try linux google yet?
<Spiro> in Gentoo I have two files: /etc/locales.build and /etc/env.d/02locale  In KUbuntu?
<_raven> What would you like to do? For every change there's a script or binary.
<Spiro> I wish to leanr what kubuntu set for my locale. I wish to see if it implemented UTF-8 and how rather than ISO
<Spiro> There should be at least two files that contain these settings
<_raven> Sorry, don't know that. Are you experienced with gksu/kdesu?
<crimsun> /etc/locales.gen in Breezy.
<crimsun> echo $LANG
<Spiro> thanks
<_raven> Here are so much people, but no one might help me. :((
<_raven> or?
<crimsun> _raven: what's the issue?
<crimsun> kdesu works fine on the machines I've tried
<_raven> Not if i touched it. :)
<crimsun> well then, what did you do?
<FHX> Hey everyone there's a slight feature bugging me. on my menu, if a program is not minimized it doesn't appear on my toolbar at all, only if it's minimized. Is there a way for me to allow it to be there when it is both either maximized or minimized?
<Shadyman> fhx: Yes.
<FHX> Shadyman: Enlighten me?
<Shadyman> FHX: I saw it in the settings here somehwere/
<Shadyman> Right click on panel, Configure
<Shadyman> go to "Hiding" tab
<Shadyman> Oh wait
<_raven> First, i installed ubuntu. But i couldn't get used with gnome, so i installed KDE. Eveything was fine, until i deleted my user dir by mistake :((
<Shadyman> _raven: Ew.
<_raven> Ew? What?
<Shadyman> FHX: Click on the "Taskbar" side button, there's an option for "show only minimized windows"
<Spiro> Another question: I am trying just to learn how kubuntu configured my PC. In Gentoo I have /etc/conf.d which contains all configuration files. Is there an equivalent in kubuntu? Files I am looking for are like (keymaps, clock, consolefont, hdparm,rc,
<_raven> Use "ALT+F2" then "sudo kde-settings"
<FHX> Shadyman: Thanks
<_raven> no prob.
<Shadyman> FHX: Did that fix it? :)
<FHX> Worked like a charm ;)
<Shadyman> FHX: Woot.
<FHX> =)
<Spiro> _raven, will I then be able to see kde settings or kubuntu settings?
<Shadyman> FHX: Not bad for having used Kubuntu for 3 hours, eh?
<Shadyman> hehe
<_raven> How make you this text red?
<FHX> Shadyman: Yeah =P
<Snake__> FHX: you herE?
<Snake__> Yep
<Spiro> ?
<Snake__> I got my SS hang on
<Shadyman> lol
<FHX> XD Snake__ Nope, i'm there
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> lol
<FHX> Just to keep it going ;)
<Snake__> http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/9076/sweet2qb.jpg
<mrtanooki> kubuntu seems pretty unimpressive thus far
<Snake__> like?
<_raven> @spiro kde. But you can use "base-config" from console
<Spiro> _raven, I will. What does this to?
<_raven> Opens a menu guide with several options to config. You can choose and abort what you want.
<Spiro> great. Thanks
<mrtanooki> http://www.jesus-is-savior.com/
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell mrtanooki about offtopic
<Snake__> lololol
<_raven> Could someone explain me how i can address text to someone special?
<Snake__> like ur gf?
<Snake__> :-D
<_raven> ?
<FHX> _raven: What, we're not special enough for you?
<Snake__> you said address text to someone special
<FHX> you can just address us here
<Snake__> FHX: like mine?
<_raven> Just want to know how i can enlighten text in red.
<FHX> Snake__: Link me?
<FHX> AH
<Snake__> FHX: http://img383.imageshack.us/img383/9076/sweet2qb.jpg
<FHX> I missed the link up there
<FHX> got it
<Snake__> _raven: you just type their name
<FHX> Damn it's kickass Snake__
<Snake__> if you want a short cut, type a few letters of their name, and press "tab"
<_raven> Snake_ This way?
<Snake__> You didnt press tab
<Snake__> and you missed a "_"
<_raven> Snake__:  Got it!
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> there ya go, now its red on my screen
<Snake__> FHX: im still not happy with the widgets tho
<_raven> Snake__: Cool.
<Snake__> the system moniter is so big I can't find anything cool to equal it out with
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> I GOT IT! another system moniter!
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> Snake__: Hm. how did you get the center pieces like that though?!
<Snake__> What do you mean
<Snake__> at the bottom?
<FHX> Nope, the things dodwn the center
<FHX> XD
<_raven> crimsun: Are you still there?
<crimsun> not really, I'm leaving work now
<crimsun> I'll be back in ~45 mins
<_raven> crimsun: ok
<Shadyman> !kde35
<ubotu> Shadyman: I give up, what is it?
<Shadyman> !kde3.5
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<_raven> Is still someone here to explain me why I can ran gksu in kde, but not kdesu?
<_raven> run
<[ITA] MisterX> IT SNOWS! XD
<[ITA] MisterX> hem, how can I format a floppy disk?
<hussam> [ITA] MisterX: there's a kfloppy uility in kde
<hussam> utility*
<[ITA] MisterX> Ok. I'm searching
<hussam> [ITA] MisterX: sudo apt-get install kdeutils
<[ITA] MisterX> It formats /dev/fd0u1440 instead of /dev/fd0
<hussam> I don't know sorry, I rarely use floppy disks. maybe who does can be of better help.
<[ITA] MisterX> Don't worry: I don't use very often floppy-s too =)
<[ITA] MisterX> bleah... poor english :(
<hussam> [ITA] MisterX: do both /dev/fd0 and /dev/fd0u1440 exist ?
<raven> Hi there
<[ITA] MisterX> hussa: No, only /dev/fd0 exists but I'm trying to create a nominal link from /dev/fd0 to /dev/fd0u1440
<[ITA] MisterX> *hussam
<[ITA] MisterX> hussam: Now it works ;)
<yannux_> hye :)
<[ITA] MisterX> # ln fd0 fd0u1440
* [ITA] MisterX is away: Away at the moment
<penguinzdr> hi all
<penguinzdr> what's up?
<_karl> hello?
<_karl> hi?
<thoreauputic> _karl: very quiet in here at the moment
<thoreauputic> _karl: much busier in #ubuntu
<_karl> looks like it
<thoreauputic> #kubuntu seems to be like that - it goes in cycles
<thoreauputic> but there are only 118 lurkers as opposed to nearly 600 in #ubuntu :)
<_karl> this time of day probably doesnt help
<thoreauputic> well, that depends what country you live in :)
<_karl> true
<thoreauputic> Thu Dec 29 21:38:37 EST 2005
<penguinzdr> looks like all people are living in the states :(
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<_karl> do you guys happen to know how to get wireless network going?
<penguinzdr> Thu Dec 29 12:39 EET 2005
<_karl> 2 in the godamn morning
<_karl> pulling my hair out trying to get my wireless working
<thoreauputic> _karl: west coast North America?
<_karl> ya
<_karl> canada
<thoreauputic> good guess :)
<penguinzdr> _karl:  which city?
<_karl> penticton
<penguinzdr> wow those guys on #gentoo are 828
<penguinzdr> on #debian are 600
<thoreauputic> 592 in #ubuntu
<_karl> is it a competition
<thoreauputic> which is pretty amazing after one year - to be that close to #debian
<thoreauputic> heh - not a competition, no
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> but add #kubuntu to #debian and we are over 700 !
<thoreauputic> oops
<_karl> why must linux be so hard?
<thoreauputic> I meant #ubuntu not #debian of course
<thoreauputic> _karl: it gets easier
<thoreauputic> _karl: if you are messing with wireless it is hard, yes
<FHX> Well Ubuntu rocks.
<_karl> i'll believe it when i can use wireless
<FHX> Heh.
<crimsun> _karl: which wifi chipset?
<FHX> Hey have any of you tried using wine yet?
<crimsun> I use wine daily for MAC.exe
<FHX> I installed sidenet earlier today but not sure how ot install programs
<_karl> how do i find the chipset?
<crimsun> _karl: do you have a "Centrino" logo on your computer?
<_karl> no, its a dell trumobile 1400, that i know
<crimsun> probably broadcom or atheros, then
<_karl> i used ndiswrapper to install it
<_karl> its all installed, just cant connect to a network
<_karl> i can even see networks, but cant connect to them
<owner989> what kind of networks
<_karl> wifi
<owner989> must be passworded
<owner989> the network key
<_karl> i took off the password
<owner989> make sure you disabled mac address filter
<owner989> as well
<owner989> on router
<athlon> I installed Firefox 1.5 in ~/firefox. How do I tell KDE to use that Firefox as the default browser ? So if I logged out of KDE while Firefox is running then KDE would start the FF 1.5 when I next log in
<_karl> no filters
<crimsun> _karl: can you associate with an open AP?
<lucas> hey. I'm trying to upgrade my kernel to vanilla 2.6.14.  I'm now at a point where I can boot into the new kernel, but the kernel cannot find my NV module. Does anybody know the "right" way to install this module for the kernel?
<owner989> lucas you will probably have to reinstall the drivers from scratch
<crimsun> lucas: you mean nvidia.ko, I presume. There is no nv.ko.
<owner989> thats what i had to do
<_karl> when i do iwlist scan, i see a network
<_karl> if thats what you mean
<owner989> thats actually good karl
<owner989> it means your card is working
<owner989> do you use ndiswrapper
<_karl> yes
<lucas> crimsun: crap, you're right. I have 'nvidia' in my xorg.conf, not nv.    Is nvidia the closed source binary one, or the open one?
<crimsun> lucas: and yes, unless you're familiar with our l-r-m build infrastructure, it's easier to install build-essential, gcc-3.4, linux-headers-$(uname -r) and compile nvidia.ko from Nvidia's driver tarball.
<owner989> yes crimsun
<owner989> i know there is a guide for installing ati drivers like that
<crimsun> lucas: you're confusing the X server glue and the kernel module.
<crimsun> lucas: 'nv' and 'nvidia' are X server glue ("driver")
<crimsun> lucas: nvidia.ko is a kernel module
<lucas> crimson: k, I wasn't aware these weren't referencing kernel modules.
<crimsun> lucas: 'nvidia' requires nvidia.ko. That's the binary-only Nvidia driver.
<lucas> crimsun: well, I'm not fermiliar with the l-r-m build infrastructure, but I don't need the easiest way per se. I want to learn to do it "right", for kubuntu.
<crimsun> lucas: 'nv' is the DSFG-free X server glue.
<crimsun> lucas: you'll want to use the hints that I provided above, then.
<lucas> crimsun: thanks for the clarification. so first thing on the list is getting nvidia.ko in my /lib/modules/2.6.14.5..    I'll just install it from the nvidia tarball.
<FHX> Hm..could someone please advise? How do I use wine?
<crimsun> DFSG-free, rather
<crimsun> FHX: install it from universe, then execute ``wine foo.exe'' where foo.exe is a Win32 executable
<_karl> once i detect a wireless connection, how do i go about connecting to it?
<FHX> crimsun: As in install from adept?
<crimsun> FHX: sure
<FHX> Ok hang on i'll install it
<crimsun> _karl: the output from ``iwlist'' should confirm that you're associated with an open AP.
<crimsun> _karl: or ``iwconfig''
<_karl> it says ESSID:off/any
<crimsun> _karl: that means it's unassociated
<FHX> crimsun: I installed sidenet earlier today, how do I uninstall it?
<owner989> why didnt you like it fhx
<FHX> owner989: I don't know how to use it! DX
<crimsun> FHX: I've never heard of "sidenet"
<owner989> all it does is create /home/username/c
<FHX> owner989: When I open control panel a popup error says no applets available
<FHX> owner989: Hm..how can I uninstall it?
<_karl> when i do iwconfig essid 'name' nothing changes
<owner989> rm -r /home/username/c
<owner989> username being your username
<crimsun> _karl: you need to pass it a wifi iface, too
<owner989> but
<FHX> run that in terminal?
<owner989> yes
<_karl> whats that?
<owner989> that wont actually uninstall wine however
<owner989> just the fake c drive sidenet makes
<FHX> i want to uninstall wine..
<crimsun> _karl: that's the actual network interface
<FHX> and that didn't work
<owner989> oh yes
<owner989> sudo rm -r /home/username/c
<owner989> forgot
<FHX> Hm..still doesn't work
<crimsun> FHX: you want to /uninstall/ wine?
<FHX> crimsun: Nope, just sidenet
<FHX> i want to install wine
<crimsun> oh
<_karl> sorry ya, iwconfig wlan0 essid 'name' does nothing
<FHX> because I have no idea what sidenet did
<owner989> where are you typing this fhx
<crimsun> _karl: what does ``dmesg'' tell you about the iface? (don't flood here)
<FHX> owner989: Terminal
<owner989> ok
<owner989> type wincfg
<owner989> winecfg
<FHX> yup
<FHX> it opened wine config
<FHX> owner989: what does sidenet do?
<FHX> owner989: Hang on..is this what wine is supposed to look like?
<_karl> [4299865.540000]  ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:644): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)
<_karl> [4299874.746000]  ndiswrapper (add_wep_key:644): adding encryption key 1 failed (C0010015)
<_karl> does that mean anything?
<FHX> crimsun: Okay what do I do after it is installed?
<crimsun> _karl: I thought you said you're using an open AP
<crimsun> FHX: what are you trying to do?
<FHX> How do I execute wine foo.exe?
<FHX> trying to install a program
<FHX> using wine
<crimsun> FHX: you type it in a Konsole
<crimsun> wine something.exe
<FHX> wine theprogramname.exe?
<FHX> does it matter where the location of this program is?
<crimsun> FHX: yes, it matters. Provide the full path if it's not in the current directory.
<FHX> Okay, just checking. Thanks.
<owner989> FHX maybe you should read the wine userguide
<owner989> http://www.winehq.com/site/documentation
<FHX> ok
<_karl_> crimsun i'm not sure what i was supposed to get out of dmesg
<crimsun> _karl_: you got what you're supposed to
<crimsun> _karl_: you haven't answered my question about the open AP
<_karl_> sorry, i had a connection problem, not sure i got it
<_karl_> crimsun, does it mean that there is a key?
<crimsun> < crimsun> _karl: I thought you said you're using an open AP
<_karl_> i am
<crimsun> _karl_: it means you've configured it to try and use a key(s)
<_karl_> how would i get rid of the key
<_karl_> i did have a wep key on the AP but then i removed it because it was not working
<_karl_> i dont see where i have a key now though...
<crimsun> _karl_: did you put it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<_karl_> there is no key ther
<_karl_> in /etc/network/interfaces it reads: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<_karl_> wireless-essid 'name of ap'
<_karl_> and then talks about eth0
<crimsun> _karl_: hmm, ndiswrapper has a configuration file, too; try setting that
<hussam> How do I restart the bullet numbering to 1 in OpenOffice?
<Milktea> My laptop suddenly turns off sometimes when the lid is closed
<Milktea> after a few hours
<duende> is there a dapper support chan?
<yuri_> hello, Anyone?
<robotgeek> hey yuri_
<yuri_> Sup:)?
<robotgeek> hmm, ntfs? yuri_
<robotgeek> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<yuri_> hey how did u know?
<FHX> what's the shortcut for quit? windows+q?
<robotgeek> yuri_: i'm logged in #ubuntu too, i saw ur question there. i don't read minds :)
<yuri_> :P
<robotgeek> FHX: i would guess so
<Hobbsee> hi
<robotgeek> hey Hobbsee
<duende> are there any reported issues with locales in dapper?
<Hobbsee> :) hey robotgeek
<robotgeek> duende: i did face something today
<Milktea> What's a good app to take screenshots of a video file
<robotgeek> duende: some dpkg error, went away when i removed the package locales
<duende> robotgeek: will an updated package just not install with no real reason why
<duende> ok
<Hobbsee> duende: i think so, there's http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108442 as a sticky, which could be useful
<yuri_> robotgeek: 10x:)
<robotgeek> yuri_: np
<duende> Hobbsee : tnx
<Hobbsee> duende: also, does http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=106978 help?
<FHX> Hm..brb
<Milktea> What's a good app to take screenshots of a video file
<xanax`> hi
<anth0ny_> How should I configure my partitions if I would like to multi-boot with Windows/Kubuntu?
<anth0ny_> Tried with 15GB at the beginning assigned to Windows, but the Kubuntu installer failed to complete
<anth0ny_> and the Windows-partition was destroyed
<Milktea> How much did you leave for Kubuntu?
<anth0ny_> 50-60 GB
<Milktea> o_o
<Milktea> How did you set up the partition table?
<Milktea> mounted the Kubuntu partition at / (root) right
<anth0ny_> 15GB primary partition for NTFS
<anth0ny_> 10GB / for Kubuntu (also primary)
<anth0ny_> 2,6 GB swap (Primary too)
<anth0ny_> And 50 GB for /home (Logical partition)
<anth0ny_> the debootstrap program exited with an error
<anth0ny_> That was the error I received
<Milktea> o_O
<Milktea> No clue, sorry
<anth0ny_> okay
<Hobbsee> you wouldnt need a 2.6gb swap
<xanax`> it's too much
<Hobbsee> mine's has only ever used 200mb, at the max
<Milktea> Did you check your cd for consistency?
<Hobbsee> anth0ny_: what was the error?
<dipnlik_> hi all. in amaroK, is it possible to edit/disable its auto-scoring?
<anth0ny_> Milktea: I am about to burn a new ISO
<anth0ny_> maybe its the DVD that has a problem
<jazwec> please i have a problem with kubuntu..i have one ext3 partiion with 188 gb and 1 swap with 2 gb..now i want to resize that ext3 one to 100gb and install windows on that freespace..how can i do it?
<jazwec> somebody told me i have to use live cd of kubuntu..but thats only thing i know
<Hobbsee> jazwec: i'm thinking you'll have to use fdisk, with the live cd, so try man fdisk
<jazwec> hobbsee without loosing data?
<Hobbsee> hope so - but you are repartitioning
<[-SiO-] > does anyone think setting up ASUS AX700 PRO (grafix card using the ati radion x700 chipset) would be a pain?
<Hobbsee> [-SiO-] : um, best bet would be to google it, and see what type of results you got
<[-SiO-] > yah im already on that ;)
<anth0ny_> Can't remember how many primary partition a disk can contain
<anth0ny_> anyone?
<anth0ny_> is it 3 primary and the rest logical?
<robotgeek> anth0ny_: that's only on windows, i think
<Hobbsee> i think it's 4
<Hobbsee> but dont quote me on that
<anth0ny_> Hobbsee: So if I create 3 primary partitions and one logical, then it is okay?
<Hobbsee> i would think so
<Hobbsee> i always stick my swap at the end...
<anth0ny_> Hobbsee: Well, I actually thought that swap should be primary?
<Hobbsee> not sure on that one
* Hobbsee just uses the defaults for primary/logical
* Hobbsee will check when she next reinstalls
* Hobbsee is happily putting that off
<anth0ny_> In VMware ESX we learned that /boot, / and swap should always be primary
* Hobbsee suspects that she'll do it tomorrow, as it's the end of the month, for all the updates
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<anth0ny_> Well, I think it was my defective media
<anth0ny_> seems like my new CD is working much better
<anth0ny_> I hope that my Windows-partition is still alive somewhere
<anth0ny_> heh
<anth0ny_> which version of KDE is bundled with Kubuntu 5.10?
<apokryphos> anth0ny_: kde 3.4
<raphink> 3.4.3 anth0ny_
<apokryphos> but there's a repository with kde 3.5
<apokryphos> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> well, kde 3.5 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<anth0ny_> apokryphos: so I should just do dist-upgrade then?
<apokryphos> anth0ny_: make sure you have kubuntu-desktop installed, enable the new repository, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<anth0ny_> okay, thankz
<anth0ny_> thanks
<anth0ny_> Kubuntu seems like a nice dist
<apokryphos> it's great
<anth0ny_> I am used to FreeBSD, but needed VMware GSX support
* robotgeek is in love with kubuntu too
<anth0ny_> VMware does not officially support Ubuntu/Kubuntu but I made it work
* Hobbsee falls asleep on keyboard
<Hobbsee> night all...
<mcscruff> i have a folder thats set to root privilidges, how can i make it so it isnt.. and also all subfolders and files
<slow-motion> hallo
<robotgeek> hey slow-motion
<slow-motion> hi robotgeek
* [ITA] MisterX is back.
<jazwec> please could anybody help me? when i want to start VLC it says: vlc: error while loading shared libraries: libdvbpsi.so.3: cannot open shared object file: Input/output error
<FHX> Hey
<hyperactivecrond> www.rzone.com
<hyperactivecrond> oops
<hyperactivecrond> www.rpath.com
<hyperactivecrond> heh create your own distro in minutes... this should be good
<OS2Mac> hi all... I know I have asked this before but I forgot the answer.
<OS2Mac> how do I set Kubuntu to autodetect my wlan0 card (using ndiswrapper) on boot up.
<OS2Mac> I have done this before but I had to reinstall.
<mth`MAW> hi
<Spiro> Hi, I asked before for a way to be able to read configuration files (files like fstab, rc, clock,locale...) and was adviced to run "base-config" from konsole but nothing works. It does not recognize it as a command. Any help, please?
<hyperactivecrond> Spiro: run it as root
<Spiro> hot to become root?
<hyperactivecrond> !tell spiro about rootsudo
<Spiro> hyperactivecrond, would it then be: "kdesu base-config" what I have to type?
<hyperactivecrond> Spriro: open up Konsole, type 'sudo base-config' with out the quotes
<Spiro> thks
<hyperactivecrond> np
<FHX> How do I install an application in wine? do I do it through wine config, then under applications select the .exe file?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: download the installer
<FHX> I have wine installed..
<hyperactivecrond> then run command wine nameoffile.exe
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: the program
<FHX> ah okay. Thanks =)
<hyperactivecrond> np fhx
<FHX> the program?
<FHX> hang on..I only have wine config, is that it?
<hyperactivecrond> do sudo apt-get install wine and tell me what happens
<FHX> as in wine on my kmenu, then several subbranches including wine config.
<FHX> wine is already newest veresion
<FHX> *version
<FHX> so I assume it's done.
<FHX> that's what terminal said
<hyperactivecrond> yep
<FHX> okies ^^ sounds great.
<FHX> and will the same command work for installing things such as games?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX yep
<hyperactivecrond> but some games won't...
<hyperactivecrond> !cedega
<ubotu> from memory, cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega and for a list of working games see http://www.transgaming.org/gamesdb or #cedega or http://www.frankscorner.org/
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: ^^
<hussam> FHX: using this for wine debs? http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/
<hyperactivecrond> hussam: he apt-get'ed it
<hussam> from http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/binary/ ?
<hyperactivecrond> hussam: sudo apt-get install wine
<FHX> hyperactivecrond: Thanks ^^ can't wait to try out some games.
<hussam> hyperactivecrond: I know but the on in wine.sourceforge.net is newer version
<FHX> hussam: using wine for some idiotic school needed programs..and then..GAMES! =D
<hyperactivecrond> hussam: debs don't always work with ubuntu
<FHX> *frowns* hang on..guys..enlighten me. debs =?
<hussam> hyperactivecrond: these are for breezy:http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/breezy/
<hyperactivecrond> aah ok
<hyperactivecrond> !deb
<ubotu> To install a deb: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<FHX> Hm..but what is it?
<FHX> o.o
<FHX> as in what does a deb file normally do?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: a deb is a special type of file that apt-get downloads and installs automagically
<hyperactivecrond> it's an installation file
<FHX> Hm..I see. but isn't that like all the other files?
<FHX> sudo apt-get install file?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: yes but apt downloads the debs and installs them
<FHX> Hm..so I would assume debs are more "important"? as in apt-get knows it needs to be auto-installed?
<hussam> FHX: add this line to /etc/apt/sources.list:  deb http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/ binary/
<covalence> phx : think of apt as a search engine to install program easily
<hyperactivecrond> ...
<hussam> Actually, I don't like wine. If you want an win32 program, either use windows or tell the author of the program to port it to linux
<FHX> add that line to my sources list?
<hussam> yep
<FHX> add it where?
<hussam> at the end in a new line
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<FHX> ok
<FHX> hyperactivecrond: I bookmarked it =P
<hyperactivecrond> :)
<hussam> make that kdesu kedit /etc/apt/source.list
<hyperactivecrond> d'oh
<hussam> he prolly does not have gedit
<hyperactivecrond> i realized that
<hyperactivecrond> :P
<hussam> nether do I lol
<hyperactivecrond> i 4got we were in #kubuntu
<FHX> hussam: is that space intentional?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: YES
<hyperactivecrond> or else
<hyperactivecrond> it won't work
<FHX> ok ok
<hussam> FHX: yes
<FHX> hussam: it won't let me type anything in my sources.list
<FHX> ?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: did you do kdesu kedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<hussam> hyperactivecrond: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=33065
<hyperactivecrond> hussam; it's a button..
<FHX> ok hang on opening terminal now to run that..
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: easier way: kmenu --> run command
<FHX> gotit
<hussam> hyperactivecrond: I was only kidding ( a gnome button on kde-look.org )
<hyperactivecrond> lol i get it nvm
<FHX> the command doesn't work
<FHX> command kedit /etc/apt/sources.list was not found
<hyperactivecrond> ah
<hussam> try kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/source.list
<hussam> sorry kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<cristiano> Hi
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<FHX> hyperactivecrond: that seems to work..
<FHX> it is loading kdesu
<cristiano> the changes I made in a file stored in my pendrive are not being actually saved... any hint?
<hyperactivecrond> cristiano: is it mounted? than umounted?
<hyperactivecrond> is it set for read-only?
<cristiano> I think hotplug does that
<FHX> ok! opened up in kate, line added, and saved. ^^
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: sudo apt-get update
<Zeh_pequenoo> exit
<cristiano> There's nothing on my fstab about it
<hyperactivecrond> do that in Konsole
<FHX> yup ^^ updating
<hyperactivecrond> then do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade your wine
<hussam> then sudo apt-get install wine
<hyperactivecrond> hussam: dist-upgrade gets a new one
<anth0ny_> is "Breezy Badger" a new version? Last time I installed 5.10, the name was just Breezy
<anth0ny_> And the installer was also a little bit different
<hyperactivecrond> anth0ny_: Breezy == Breezy Badger
<anth0ny_> Okay
<FHX> okie done
<anth0ny_> hyperactivecrond: How do you explain the different installer?
<FHX> what is the command for creating a .exe shortcut in my kmenu editor?
<FHX> like for firestarter it was kdesu firestarter
<hyperactivecrond> anth0ny_: different installer?
<hyperactivecrond> what difference?
<anth0ny_> hyperactivecrond: My last iso-file didn't ask me if I was using GMT
<hyperactivecrond> did u do the pre-release? to install?
<anth0ny_> Don't think so
<cristiano> i found that "sync" writes to pendrive
<hyperactivecrond> you mustve had a pre-release
<anth0ny_> hyperactivecrond: this is the one I am using now
<anth0ny_> http://ie.releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/kubuntu/5.10/kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso
<anth0ny_> Isn't this the newest one?
<hyperactivecrond> yes
<anth0ny_> thanks
<anth0ny_> Thought I chose EXT3 as the filesystem, but during boot Ubuntu says EXT2FS, does "/" have to be EXT2?
<hyperactivecrond> anth0ny_: resierfs
<hyperactivecrond> reiser*
<nalioth> anth0ny_: it'll come out ext3
<nalioth> anth0ny_: ext3 is just ext2 + journaling support (which makes it ext3)
<nalioth> anth0ny_: i wouldnt use reiser unless you know what it does.
<rohan> anyone know how i can get translucent selection rectangle in kde ? on other distros, its default in kubuntu
<crown> hi. does anyone use chinese (asia) input under kda apps?
<Quench> err can someone help me, as i get into kubuntu, all is ok, but then as a open the menu at bottem, screen corrupts alittle and it freezes ?
<rohan> is it ubuntu breezy, Quench ?
<Quench> i think so
<rohan> Quench: check it.
<Quench> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/breezy/kubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso
<rohan> yes, thats breezy.
<rohan> Quench: which video driver are you using ? nvidia ? qti ?
<rohan> *ati
<Quench> well
<Quench> nvidia
<Quench> but i havnt installed any drivers yet really
<Quench> since i just finished installing] 
<rohan> are the md5sum's proper
<Quench> err i dont know ?
<Quench> also, i cant boot into umbuntu when i unplug my cdrom ?
<draken> lol
<rohan> Quench: can you access the cdrom ? are you on windows currently ?
<draken> Quench here
<draken> i just got on
<draken> seems to not be dying now
<draken> err, wat is password of root at start ?
<penguinzdr> !rootsudo
<ubotu> rootsudo is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<penguinzdr> draken: see what says ubotu
<LiGhTeNiN> I have never tried live-cds before, today was the first time
<LiGhTeNiN> unfortunately, it didn't end up so good
<LiGhTeNiN> I couldnt even start it
<LiGhTeNiN> Maybe there is a manual out?
<LiGhTeNiN> I mean, I dont really know how the live-cd works
<LiGhTeNiN> I have only used the installation versions before
<hunika> hello
<hunika> raphink:?
<penguinzdr> LiGhTeNiN: what exactly is your problem?
<FHX> I wub Kubuntu. ^^
<penguinzdr> wub = ?
<FHX> haha love
<FHX> wub = love
<FHX> wub>lub>luv>love
<FHX> XD
<LiGhTeNiN> well, how does it work?
<penguinzdr> calc wub = love
<FHX> penguinzdr: It just does >.>
<FHX> like...magick!
<penguinzdr> LiGhTeNiN: well, you insert the CD in the CD drive, reboot and linux boots by magic!
<FHX> Magick! Told you
<LiGhTeNiN> I boot up, choose the languages and stuff
<LiGhTeNiN> It checks hardware, network configuration, loads of stuff in the menu
<SuperLag> We have a slower connection at work, than I do at home.  Is there a way for me to fetch all the update files on my home machine, and burn them to a CD so I can have all the latest stuff when I install Kubuntu on my machine here?
<LiGhTeNiN> then I enter the shell?
<FHX> could someone ask ubotu to send me some links that teach me konsole commands and such?
<FHX> as well as info on gksudo x.x
<nalioth> ubotu: tell FHX about cli
<nalioth> ubotu: tell FHX about gksudo
<nalioth> ubotu: tell FHX about kdesu
<FHX> Thankee muchly. =)
<SuperLag> With Gentoo, it's emerge -f <foo> and it will fetch all the tarballs for the packages I want to update...  I'm wondering if there's a way I can get all the .deb files for all of Kubuntu Breezy updates since its release...
<nalioth> SuperLag: are you running kubuntu now?
<SuperLag> nalioth: no, SUSE 10
<LiGhTeNiN> penguinzdr: I mean I booted the CD up, followed the menu but I couldnt start Kubuntu
<nalioth> SuperLag: are you going to run kubuntu?
<SuperLag> nalioth: yep
<penguinzdr> LiGhTeNiN: maybe a hardware problem... i dunno
<SuperLag> nalioth: and I know I can update from here once I install Kubuntu.  That's obvious. :)
<SuperLag> nalioth: but the connection here at the office is not all that hot.
<nalioth> SuperLag: packages.ubuntu.com has all the packages
<SuperLag> nalioth: my connection at home is 8x faster
<LiGhTeNiN> penguinzdr: well, but how does it technically work? First you choose languages and stuff, then it checks hardware, then you configure network, then start shell?
<SuperLag> nalioth: once I have them, does Ubuntu look for them to be in a certain directory when it updates?
<nalioth> SuperLag: so let it update overnight
<FHX> Say, it just occured to me, if I use wine, is there the possibility of me getting viruses??
<penguinzdr> LiGhTeNiN:  i dont know many things about live cds, sorry
<penguinzdr> ubotu wub is love
<ubotu> penguinzdr: okay
<FHX> o.o therefore I need an antivirus/trojan/spyware for wine?
<penguinzdr> !wub
<FHX> penguinzdr: =P
<ubotu> methinks wub is love
<FHX> Haha that's so cute
<nalioth> SuperLag: you'll need to visit debian.org and read the new maintainers guide (click on developers) for how to create a local repository
<LiGhTeNiN> ahh, ok, I just thought it would be fun to check out kubuntu with live-cd
<nalioth> FHX: why are you using wine?
<FHX> nalioth: School programs..necessary. *winces*
<hyperactivecrond> ubotu: forget wub
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: i forgot wub
<penguinzdr> FHX: i am teaching ubotu slang
<penguinzdr> hyperactivecrond: hey!
<hyperactivecrond> penguinzdr: ubotu's database is saved on someone else's computer.
<FHX> penguinzdr: Hee. Teach it 1337 speak?
<hyperactivecrond> don't waste spaces
<hyperactivecrond> s/spaces/space
<penguinzdr> ok
<hyperactivecrond> that's why there's #debian they've got so much crap on taht bot...
<penguinzdr> FHX: g00d 1d34
<FHX> so do I need antivirus stuff?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: no
<hyperactivecrond> unless you have a server running
<FHX> But wine runs things like windows, therefore wouldn't there be the chances of contracting viruses and such? o.o
<FHX> in IE etc.
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: only in the wine area
<hyperactivecrond> Wine uses a virtual drive
<hussam> FHX: only if you are running IE on wine
<FHX> Hm...I see. So if anything happens I just uninstall wine?
<FHX> or rather should I say, what happens if there's a virus on wine?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: yes
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: it won't kill your linux installation
<FHX> hyperactivecrond: then when i reinstall the virus will be gone?
<hussam> no, just 'rm  -.wine'
<hyperactivecrond> that works
<hussam> no, just 'rm  -~/.wine'
<hyperactivecrond> rm -rf ~/.wine
<SuperLag> pity you for having to run Wine
<FHX> what does that do? rm -rf ~/.wine?
<FHX> reinstall?
<FHX> SuperLag: I agree. Pity. =/
<hussam> FHX: what programs do you need wine for?
<hyperactivecrond> ReMove Recursively Force everything in your home directory in the folder .wine
<FHX> hussam: Loggerpro. x.x it's some school thing.
<FHX> hyperactivecrond: Haha. Sounds like an effective window-cleaner. ;)
<hyperactivecrond> basically delete everything in /home/fhx/.wine
<hyperactivecrond> lol
<hyperactivecrond> www.microsuck.com
<hyperactivecrond> i liked the old name
<hyperactivecrond> www.f***microsoft.com (w/o the *s)
<FHX> Heh.
<hyperactivecrond> *not to troll tho*
<penguinzdr> hyperactivecrond: cool
<hussam> hyperactivecrond: IEsucks.com
<FHX> Ah one more thing, how do Iknow which folders I can delete?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: don't delete anything with a . in front of it except if your wine get fuXed up
<FHX> once it is installed am I allowed to delete the .tar.gz and all the folders that were extracted?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: yes
<FHX> Hm..okies. ^^
<FHX> and everything will still work? even if i delete all the folders?
<hyperactivecrond> which folders?
<FHX> cause my home directory is getting rather cluttered. =P
<FHX> easybreezy
<FHX> earthquake
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: pastebin.com ... pastebin your ls -l ~ output
<FHX> background
<FHX> ok
<hyperactivecrond> ~ always refers to your home directory
<hyperactivecrond> . refers to this dir, .. refers to the dir above. if a file has a . infront of it, like .wine, it's supposed to be hidden
<FHX> just ls homedirectory in konsole?
<hyperactivecrond> yes
<hyperactivecrond> then pastebin and i'll tell you what to delete
<FHX> um..i sorted them into folders hang on
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: nvm just delete everything except for Desktop
<FHX> XD okay
<FHX> but all my stuff will still work?
<hyperactivecrond> all your stuff?
<FHX> like the weather theme for superkaramba
<hyperactivecrond> don't delete that then
<FHX> okay
<FHX> but i can delete easy breezy?
<hyperactivecrond> wtf?
<FHX> i think i can.
<FHX> okies.
<hyperactivecrond> ok..?
<hussam> what's easy breezy?
<penguinzdr> FHX: can i see your desktop, just curious
<FHX> i'll just not clear my trash. XD then if i find it doesn't work i'll put it back.
<FHX> penguinzdr: I just deleted everything. o.o
<penguinzdr> oh my
<hyperactivecrond> hopefully you didn't delete the desktop folder...
<FHX> now I just have some gallery stuff and my c and desktop
* penguinzdr is shocked
* FHX is scared
<FHX> what did i do wrong?
<FHX> Haha and I have knomicons for kopete. *is happy*
<FHX> does Ubotu know what knomicons are?
<hyperactivecrond> !knomicons
<ubotu> hyperactivecrond: No idea
<penguinzdr> FHX: did you maked "sudo rm -rf /" ?
<hyperactivecrond> penguinzdr: no
<hyperactivecrond> thx god
<FHX> penguinzdr: Um..no what is that?
<FHX> do i run that in konsole?
<penguinzdr> FHX: i recommend you to not do it
<FHX> oh. okay
<penguinzdr> NO NOT RUN IT
<hussam> FHX: you won't kill the system when you delete stuff dfrom your home dir, just your personal settings and files
<hyperactivecrond> NO!
<FHX> ok ok i won't. *shuts konsole*
<hyperactivecrond> EEEEKK
<nalioth> penguinzdr: why would you even type that out?
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: you can't by default delete anything that holds your settings b/c they are .files
<hyperactivecrond> as in .wine, .kde, etc
<hyperactivecrond> that's where all the settings are
<FHX> Ah okay, thanks =)
<hyperactivecrond> and you DONt want to delte that
<penguinzdr> nalioth: i want to be sure that FHX didnt killed his linux
<hyperactivecrond> penguinzdr: wouldn't his konversation die if he rm -rf'ed everything?
<_draken_> can someone tell me how to get two network cards bridged ?
<nalioth> penguinzdr: please don't put that in a public channel again. explain yourself in a PM
<slow-motion> bbl
<nalioth> hyperactivecrond: nope.
<hyperactivecrond> thx nalioth
<penguinzdr> nalioth: ok
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: www.lowfatlinux.com
<hyperactivecrond> ^^ linux tut
<FHX> I don't understand. Why is that command dangerous? what does it do?
<LiGhTeNiN> penguinzdr: btw, in the shell I tried typing 'startx', nothing happened, you think typing 'startkde' would do any difference?
<nalioth> FHX: it deletes your whole system
<hyperactivecrond> read "The Nine Deadly Keystrokes"
<penguinzdr> LiGhTeNiN:  i dont know, i've never tried kubuntu live
<FHX> nalioth: O.O yikes. then why would someone create that command??
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: http://www.lowfatlinux.com/linux-meltdown.html
<penguinzdr> i've only tried an ancient knoppix
<LiGhTeNiN> oh
<LiGhTeNiN> ok
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: it's just a part of the standerd rm command
<hyperactivecrond> but if you run it as root in the / dir, everything dies
<FHX> hyperactivecrond: okie thanks. I definitely need to read over that stuff.
<hyperactivecrond> np FHX , also check www.tldp.org
<hyperactivecrond> FHX: wiki.ubuntu.com
<penguinzdr> argh i hate that fan for my graphics card!
<hunika> I need a dc++ for my kubuntu
<hunika> Valknut and Linux Dc++ are not working
<hyperactivecrond> !dc++
<hunika> anybody any opinion
<hyperactivecrond> dc++?
<hunika> the windows one is not working
<hunika> i have wine
<hunika> but when i want to download it crashes
<hunika> so
<hunika> ?
<hyperactivecrond> hunika: google.
<arox> hi !
<hyperactivecrond> hey arox
<hunika> I tried
<hyperactivecrond> google.com/linux
<hyperactivecrond> then search
<nalioth> hunika: there are 2 dc clients in the repos
<hunika> Valknut and Linux Dc++
<hunika> are not working
<ecoteq> I've just moved from using Fedora Core 4 and now use Kubuntu but need a way of playing mp3 files, can anyone help me out?
<hyperactivecrond> nalioth: i don't know what dc is.. so that's why i told him to google
<hyperactivecrond> !tell ecoteq about mp3
<arox> how can i start an application every time i connect to my dsl-provider (ipcheck / dyndns)
<bam_> is there a "send to" function on right mouse button click?
<hyperactivecrond> Arox: look on dyndns.org for update clients
<nalioth> hyperactivecrond: he asked about a dc++ client, there are 2 in the repos that i know of
<ecoteq> thanks
<hyperactivecrond> nalioth: idk what that is :)
<hyperactivecrond> so i told him to google
<nalioth> hyperactivecrond: it's a p2p client
<hyperactivecrond> aah.
<nalioth> !info dcgui
<ubotu> dcgui: (Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing)), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.80-1.1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 445 kB, Installed size: 1352 kB
<ecoteq> I was able to make fedora to play mp3 and I will with any Linux OS if I can..other than that everythign else will be totally open source but lame mp3 is free so why can't that be used...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell ecoteq about mp3
<hunika> raphink: Are you here?
<tero> hallo
<_draken> can someone help me, i cant get my root password
<_draken> how do i set it
<FHX> Can someone tell me the differences between Fedora and Kubuntu? I'm not really sure
<FHX> as in which would be a better alternative?
<jsubl2> maybe someday mp3 will be included thanks to fluendo -- http://pcburn.com/article.php?sid=1025
<penguinzdr> !info kdevel
<ecoteq> fedora and kubuntu are very similar I think
<ecoteq> just one uses KDE as default
<ecoteq> but I know nothing about the code
<ecoteq> and Ubuntu uses Debian
<penguinzdr> and, uses dpkg
<penguinzdr> and dpkg is better than rpm
<ecoteq> right
<penguinzdr> i think that only SUSE and Mandriva can compete with Kubuntu
<penguinzdr> oh, and Debian
<_draken> can someone help me, i cant seem to do any adminisator things ?
<penguinzdr> ubotu: tell _draken about rootsudo
<_draken> i want to do them in the gui
<_draken> not command line
<penguinzdr> ubotu: tell _draken about kdesu
<FHX> I'm just curious, whenever I log in, what does it say for me in brackets?
<penguinzdr> draken: are you cloning?
<penguinzdr> bye people
<FHX> This is hilarious, kubuntu spellchecks my kopete messages. XD
<penguinzdr> cya
<penguinzdr> oh yeah draken_, that's cloning
<draken_> pen
<hunika> how can i convert an rpm package to deb using alien
<hunika> so an example please
<hunika> help me please
<bam_> err...uhhh
<bam_> alien /path/to/package.deb
<bam_> commandline
<hunika> ccan you give me a whole example
<bam_> errr...rather terminal
<hunika> I am new in Linux :D
<bam_> just did for example
<nalioth> hunika: what pkg is it?
<bam_> rpm package in your home
<bam_> alien /home/[username] /thepackagename.rpm
<nalioth> hunika: what is the name of the pkg? what program/
<hunika> ok
<bam_> are you sure its not in the repositories?
<apinske> hi @ all
<hunika> dctc-0.85.5-1mp.i386.rpm
<apinske> i got a problem with the kio-plugins in konqueror ...
<apinske> anyone can help me?
<hunika> nalioth: dctc-0.85.5-1mp.i386.rpm
<ex`> Wasn't it alien -d <package rpm> ?
<ex`> *looks up what the -d option did*
<nalioth> dctc is what?
<hunika> dc++ client
<nalioth> hunika: the two clients in the repos didnt work for you?
<hunika> no they did not work for me
<hunika> believe me
<apinske> any1 got ma prob?
<nalioth> hunika: it's much better to compile your  own software rather than use foreign packages
<Spudchat> hi everyone...im using webalizer to analyze logs from my appache server but everytime its run its says warning: skipping oversized log record
<hunika> nalioth: but i can not use those two in the repos
<hunika> they do not work
<Spudchat> any ideas on how to fix it or an alternative analyzation program?
<nalioth> they don't?
<hunika> nalioth: they don't
<apinske> hey!  any1 familiar with konqueror?
<nalioth> apinske: what is that? :P
<Spudchat> apinske: a little..whats the prob?
<apinske> prob is about devices... when i e.g. plug in a usbsick it is mounted in /media/sda1/ but
<apinske> i cant access it from media:/
<apinske> there is a icon in media:/
<apinske> a click on it says device is already mounted on /media/sda1/
<apinske> kubuntu 5.10 kde 3.5
<nalioth> apinske: that is not a konqueror problem.
<apinske> oh sry i guessed
<apinske> its bout kio-plugins
<SuperLag> How big is the update to KDE 3.5?
<apinske> though theres a sloution?
<hunika> nalioth: just please give me an example using alien
<SuperLag> Spudchat: logrotate, maybe?
<Spudchat> hmm allright ill check into that
<bam_> I think we had the same problem
<apinske> will any1 help e pls?
<nalioth> hunika: alien -i /path/to/file
<nalioth> hunika: if you machine breaks.. .. ..
<hunika> nalioth: thanks
<bam_> apinske, you there
<apinske> yep! im here
<bam_> i think we had the same problem
<apinske> oh it was to me sry
<apinske> and how did you solve it?
<bam_> 2 windows open up correct?
<apinske> on is media:/ and another one asks me what io wnna do
<bam_> ok
<bam_> goto system settings
<apinske> yep
<bam_> storage media
<apinske> hm
<DjDarkman> hy ,i need an easy to use php script ,to manage a mysql database
<apinske> and now
<bam_> medium types select mounted removable medium
<bam_> hilight do nothing
<apinske> toggle as auto?
<bam_> press button toggle as auto action
<bam_> yup
<apinske> shall i test pluggin in?
<bam_> sure
<apinske> ohohoh
<bam_> well?
<apinske> it doesnt mount it at all... moment pls
<apinske> must it be in mtab ot fstab?
<hunika> do you know a kind of google earth for Linux??????????
<bam_> I dont thinkso
<arox> i have 2 ext3fs partitions, one of them is /. i want to add the space of the non-/ partition to the / partition. how?
<bam_> goto term and type mount
<hunika> do you know a kind of google earth for Linux??????????
<bam_> what do you see
<hunika> or can I run google earth on Linux?
<arox> bam_: many partitions =P
<bam_> hold on arox, helping apinske right now
<DjDarkman> hy ,i need an easy to use php script ,to manage a mysql database
<bam_> arox, you have to move the partition(aka resize), not a quick thing todo, although I hear gparted can do this without losing data
<apinske> bam???
<apinske> the stick is mounted as /media/sda1/
<apinske> when i go to media:/ there is a removable device but it says it is unmounted
<apinske> when i click to mount it it says it is already mounted on /media/sda1
<apinske> i dont get that stuff
<bam_> click on open in new window
<bam_> are you running the applet on your kde-panel
<arox> but how can i resize a partition that is mounted?? "/" is always mounted while linux is running!
<nalioth> arox: you dont. use a liveCD
<arox> no
<arox> installed it
<AoP> No
<AoP> He's saying
<AoP> Use a live CD to resize partitions..
<arox> aah ok now i see!
<bam_> bingo!
<arox> ah ok thx bye!
<apinske> bam, now?
<bam_> are you using the media applet
<apinske> media:/  ?
<bam_> ahhh
<apinske> media:/sda1 says devices is already mounted to /media/sda1
<bam_> right mouse click on a panel
<bam_> add applet to panel
<apinske> on what?
<apinske> where?
<bam_> panel, where your pager is and "start" button
<apinske> ok
<apinske> what to add?
<bam_> applet
<bam_> add applet to panel
<apinske> im running german system i cant find it
<bam_> then select the media applet
<bam_> s/b the same
<apinske> i have "miniprogramme"
<bam_> hmmm thats not it
<bam_> lemme think
<apinske> what should happen ifi click this?
<bam_> adds an applet
<AoP> You head will implode
<bam_> that may be it
<bam_> try it
<bam_> does it pop up a window
<apinske> jep
<bam_> cool
<apinske> what shall i chose?
<bam_> look for an applet called media applet
<abionnnn> is it just me or does the kubuntu 5.0 CD come without gcc >_<
<apinske> "storage media"
<bam_> bingo
<bam_> select it and click add to menu
<apinske> jep
<apinske> but these are the same icons i goz on my dekstop
<bam_> dont worry bout that yet
<apinske> ok
<bam_> plug in your media
<apinske> ok
<apinske> there is a symbol now
<bam_> did a window pop up?
<apinske> removable media unmounted
<apinske> no
<bam_> hmmm
<bam_> click on the applet
<apinske> a menu pops up
<bam_> what does it say?
<apinske> open in new windows mount open with
<bam_> try open in new window
<apinske> mtab says xdev/sda1 is mounted to media/sda
<apinske> or sth like that
<apinske> freely translated
<bam_> hmmm...
<bam_> try safely remove
<apinske> hm
<apinske> now its away
<bam_> ok, re-plugin
<bam_> tell me what its doing
<apinske> putting the symbol there again
<apinske> no windows
<bam_> ok, good
<bam_> click on the applet
<apinske> open in new windows tells menothiong
<apinske> shows empty folder
<bam_> is the media empty?
<apinske> no
<bam_> hmmmm
<bam_> click on the applet does it say safely remove or mount?
<apinske> mount says the saim as before
<apinske> both
<CyberMad> how do i know where complete installation file that already copied to the system by apt-get install freeradius ? *besides command: whereis freeradius*
<bam_> damn, thats all I know
<apinske> its a pity
<apinske> no1 can help me with that...
<apinske> thy although
<apinske> thx
<nalioth> CyberMad: in  konsole, type "dpkg -L freeradius"
<bam_> I know there is a usb subsystem that handle all that stuff but I dnt have alot of experience with it
<apinske> ok
<apinske> i cann access the usbstick
<CyberMad> thanks
<apinske> thats not theprob
<bam_> have you searched the forums?
<apinske> jep
<bam_> posted too?
<apinske> but it apears in media:/ and does not work
<apinske> no
<bam_> post it the forums are really friendly
<apinske> ok
<apinske> ill do so
<FHX> HAHA.
<FHX> I was talking to this guy on Kopete, and i said: What's it called..the one that affects your applications..ram?
<FHX> him>>Sheep!
<FHX> me: O.O No
<FHX> him>>OH. RAM
<apinske> btw itsthe same prob with cd-drive
<FHX> XD okay. *shuts up*
<nalioth> FHX: remember #kubuntu-offtopic exists
<FHX> Okies. Apologies.
<apinske> so i guessit is nothing to dowith usbstuff
<apinske> i dont understand those kio-plugins
<apinske> duno how they work
<apinske> if theres anyone with a solution
<apinske> contact me icq264812450
<apinske> thx
<apinske> bye
<endo602> morning
<endo602> if i want to dual boot with kubuntu and XP
<endo602> and i want to access something from my XP partition while using linux
<endo602> what protocol will allow me to do that
<nalioth> ext2fs
<nalioth> no wait, that's from windows to linux
<nalioth> ubotu: tell endo602 about ntfs
<endo602> so i can use ext2fs in windows to get from linux partition and ntfs for linux from windows?
<endo602> ok sounds cool
<endo602> im redoing my system tonight
<endo602> I got some new hdds
<nalioth> endo602: read the info ubotu sent you
<endo602> so i decided to got with dual
<endo602> i did
<endo602> i know how to mount partitions
<endo602> also in samba
<endo602> right?
<_nano_> !ubdatedb
<ubotu> _nano_: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<nalioth> _nano_: ?
<_nano_> nalioth: whenever i bootup my laptop, this updatedb process runs and makes the computer really slow
<_nano_> nalioth: is that process really essential? can i turn it off?
<nalioth> _nano_: it is very important. and it is also why i never turn my computers off
<_nano_> nalioth: but for laptops...it's not possible to keep them runnin always
<nalioth> updatedb runs every morning between 2 and 4 am, i suggest you enable your screen to power down and leave your lappy running
<nalioth> my ibook hasnt been turned off in weeks, lemme get you an uptime from it
<_nano_> nalioth: ok
<aabot> @ubuntu:~$ uptime
<aabot>  11:54:21 up 35 days, 18:27,  2 users,  load average: 0.10, 0.10, 0.07
<nalioth> all my boxen turn off their displays after a few minutes
<_nano_> nalioth: wow :P
<AoP> How many you have nalioth  o.o
<nalioth> AoP: obviously more than 1
<AoP> No kidding :P
<AoP> Maybe an exact number =)
<_nano_> nalioth: but that means you use your laptops more like a desktop? you don't carry them along?
<nalioth> _nano_: i have more than one laptop
<_nano_> nalioth: aah ok
<nalioth> AoP: are you keeping track? :0
<AoP> Ya
<AoP> I need to know how many I need to look for when I type ./breakintonaliothshousesoicanstealallhisstuff/owned
<_nano_> lol
<nalioth> AoP: if only you knew.. .. ..
<AoP> My computer isnt useing the swap memory =\
<_dick> I did an upgrade in update manager to 3.5. Everything seems to work except kmail will not open. Error message is "Cannot load part for Mail. libkleopatra.so.1 cannot open shared object file. No such file or directory. How to get file and install.
<nalioth> _dick: in  konsole, type "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kmail"
<AoP> nalioth: what will my ram % have to be for my swap memory to kick in?
<nalioth> AoP: ummm %100?
<AoP> oh
<_dick> nalioth Thank you\
<AoP> So it's gotta be totally maxed out
<AoP> So its not broken ^.^ thats good :P
<nalioth> AoP: i've got 2.5gb of ram on this machine and have never gone into swap
<AoP> I've got like 960mb
<AoP> Gimme ram plsh =\
<AoP> Im so clsoe only 35,000 kb of memory left =o
<endo602> is it recommended if i run a dual OS to partition pretty much everything for windows
<endo602> then mount ntfs for linux?
<nalioth> endo602: no 1. letting windows write to your linux partition is like juggling a hand grenade with a loose pin
<AoP> Ooo fun
<endo602> i understand
<nalioth> endo602: better to give windows a nice 5gb partition for itself and give linux a nice 7gb partition, and then make a fat32 partition to share
<endo602> you think
<endo602> fat32 cant hold large files
<DaSkreech> huh?
<endo602> like over 4gb
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> There is a way to get Windows to see etx2 partions
<endo602> so why would i make a fat32 share?
<DaSkreech> Gimmie a second
<endo602> ok
<endo602> what would be better
<endo602> linux seeing ntfs or windows dealing with etx2?
<nalioth> endo602: correct
<nalioth> endo602: i havent used windows (or owned a windows system) since 2000
<DaSkreech> I would wager getting Windows to see ext2
<nalioth> <hint>
<endo602> hehe
<endo602> im not that proficient in linux yet
<DaSkreech> Since It is documented down to the Byte while NTFS is a blind shot
<bhna> DaSkreech: http://www.quintessenz.org/cgi-bin/index?funktion=about
<nalioth> endo602: then give windows 5gb, and linux 5gb, and make the rest a seperate ext3 partition
<nalioth> endo602: that way you dont run the risk of windows takin a dump with your linux files
<bhna> DaSkreech: http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<endo602> ok
<endo602> that sounds good
<DaSkreech> bhna: Thats it :)
<endo602> then i use ext2 to access that partition in windows?
<nalioth> endo602: search sourceforge.net for 'ext2fs'
<kkathman> mornin nalioth :)
<nalioth> endo602: you shouldn't have to run windows. everything you need is available in linux
<nalioth> kkathman: howdy, mind the anti-windows invective
<endo602> yeah except my wife will kill me
<kkathman> well I dont agree 100% but for most average folks I'd say that mostly true
<endo602> thanks for your input
<endo602> i gotta run
<kkathman> as long as you stay out of the multimedia arena
<endo602> all the best
<endo602> i appreciate it
<DaSkreech> kkathman: And games
<DaSkreech> endo602: Yall come back you hear?
<kkathman> perhaps games also, tho Im not a gamer...except on game stations
<bhna> DaSkreech: sorry wrong link http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<kkathman> the GIMP masquerades as a multimedia giant, and even for most people it works ok to do very minor things, but for audio/sound/video/graphics, windows and Mac are far superior
<DaSkreech> I do't know about far
<kkathman> but I run my business on Linux, except for those things
<gerst> hi
<kkathman> nalioth: I am not a pro-Windows advocate..I just believe in using the right tool for the right job :)
<gerst> anyone knows how can I connect to irc server with bitchx through a proxy server?
<kkathman> gerst: I dunno about the bitchx, but most IRC clients will allow a proxy server
<gerst> i`ve tried konversation.. there is no such option there either
<gerst> there is in xchat I know
<gerst> but I dont really like xchat
<nalioth> gerst: you'll need to export your proxy info in your .bashrc
<gerst> thx
<gerst> let see
<gerst> just export proxy:port ?
<gerst> no...
<kkathman> maybe Im thinking of XChat
<kkathman> gerst: Sorry I was thinking of what I use...KVirc :)
<gerst> aha.. no problemo :)
<nalioth> gerst: ask uncle google "export proxy .bashrc"
<gerst> export http_proxy=http://proxy ortnum/
<gerst> :)
<slow-motion> re
<jeremywhiting> hi all, I've just switched from ubuntu gnome to kubuntu and am looking for chinese input application
<jeremywhiting> I used scim in gnome, but it doesn't work in Konsole, etc
<jeremywhiting> still works in gnome-terminal however...
<ccc_> anyone else having problems with the kweather panel applet? the configuration windows is all blank here.
<leafw> what program will let me see a divx in kubuntu ?
<nalioth> leafw: w32codecs, most likely
<leafw> in kubuntu-ppc ?
<kkathman> !w32codecs
<ubotu> I heard w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<leafw> sounds x86 binaries to me
<leafw> but thants.
<nalioth> leafw: ah, you need to ask with more info.
<leafw> sorry :)
<nalioth> leafw: if you asked that at first, i could have told you you were out of luck
<leafw> can't believe there's no divx player that can't be compiled from scratch.
<nalioth> leafw: there are, but they are mighty old
<nalioth> the opendivx boys got lazy and folded up
<leafw> bad news
<crimsun> err, what about mplayer* w/ libxvidcore4 in Dapper?
<leafw> DApper is after breezy?
<crimsun> Dapper's the current development version
<leafw> hum
<leafw> I'll wait till it's release stage then.
<leafw> but god to know.
<crimsun> try a Dapper Flight 2 live cd
<leafw> that's a good idea
<pussfeller> what kinda collation should I use for a mysql db...
<pussfeller> theres like a gazillion choices in phpmyadmin
<pussfeller> it defaults to swedish, but that dont sound right
<leafw> pussfeller: it is. The encoding kindda works for all western world languages.
<apachelogger> fd
<pussfeller> ok leafw thanks, i wasnt sure
<_nano_> how do i change the window manager of kde?
<nalioth> _nano_: what do you want it to be?
<_nano_> nalioth: something really light weight
<nalioth> _nano_: what are you calling "window manager"
<crimsun> kwin is pretty light
<simone> hi everybody!
<simone> I need some help in mounting an external hard drive with 2 partitions... anybody listening?
<_nano_> crimsun: is there a way to change that, just to play around and see
<nalioth> simone: don't ask to ask
<crimsun> _nano_: yes, but I don't know the procedure offhand
<simone> nalioth: i don't get it... can you explain? (not english mother tongue :-)
<nalioth> simone: just ask your question.
<simone> ah ok :-)
<simone> I have an external drive with one ext3 and one fat32, both primary
<bam_> anyone know how to enable or add a right mouse button click(send to) functionality to kde desktop?
<simone> but i can't mount them in kubuntu... i don't exactly know how to mount them
<simone> in /etc/stab
<nalioth> simone: what language do you speak?
<simone> italian
<nalioth> simone: try #kubuntu-it or #ubuntu-it
<mac__> is it possible to configure the font used by "adept", the package manager?  It doesn't seem to respect System Settings->Appearance->Fonts settings...
<simone> nalioth... did you understand my question ?
<pussfeller> doesnt kubuntu auto mount them when you stick it in the usb thing?
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pussfeller> maybe it only does taht for the one partition drives
<simone> ubotu, I'm fine speaking in english
<ubotu> simone: I haven't a clue
<simone> they don't automount at start
<simone> I suppose I have to add something in /etc/fstab
<nalioth> simone: i don't know much about this.
<bam_> then you need to edit /etc/fstab
<pussfeller> do they show up on yer desktop?
<simone> bam_ : can you explain me how to edit it well ?
<pussfeller> ussualy it makes an icon and you need to right click and select mount
<simone> puss: yes, they show, unmounted
<simone> when I try to mount them , they don't...
<pussfeller> ah
<bam_> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/users-guide/ch-ctsystem.en.html <--better off reading this...
<pussfeller> yeah but these are usb drives
<simone> exactly puss... thanx anyway bam_ :-)
<pussfeller> and the dev point will be some complicated long ass name
<simone> yep
<pussfeller> and change too
<pussfeller> i would search the wiki and the forum, you cant be ther first person this is a need fo
<simone> there was a tool to automatically detect usb drives...
<pussfeller> for
<simone> good point pussfeller
<pussfeller> or keep asking here, someone will know
<simone> thanx everybody, i'll try to look at ubuntuforums
<bam_> oh usb drive, thats handled by the usb subsystem, its complex, and I have had time to read it yet
<bam_> btw, to edit fstb you can type kdesu kedit /etc/fstab
<bam_> just an fyi
<hyperactivecrond> does dcgui support gnutella?
<nalioth> hyperactivecrond: it does not.
<thebest> ciao a tutti
<nalioth> howdy
<thebest> ho appena installato kubuntu
<nalioth> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<thebest> ok grazie e scusate
<jaheire> what does ctrl alt f5 do?
<jaheire> doest it bring you to another terminal ?
<noirequus> jaheire: correct
<jaheire> is that terminal different that the bash shell ?
<noirequus> nope.
<jaheire> does it have a different purpose, why is it there?
<bipolar> I've got a keyboard with media controls on it. whats the best way to get them to control amarok?
<noirequus> jaheire: it's there to save your butt.
<noirequus> jaheire: all multiuser systems (which linux is) have multive console to log in from
<jaheire> to save my butt?
<jaheire> heh
<jaheire> give me an example if you want :)
<jaheire> im interested
<noirequus> jaheire: if your X goes bad, you have 6 consoles to log in on
<jaheire> ah ok
<D1-> does anyone know if theres a way for kubuntu not to adopt gnome's menu system and vice versa?
<LiGhTeNiN> I got kubuntu live-cd working now...almost
<LiGhTeNiN> It starts showing whats it loading, at first its fine but then errors start appearing (something like buffer I/O error connecting to hdc) then the screen goes black and at the top of the screen there are colors
<LiGhTeNiN> that should have been kde, after a few seconds it throws me into console
<LiGhTeNiN> I write startx but still, black screen with colors on top and throwing me to console
<gerardocb> what device is your cdrom?
<LiGhTeNiN> :(
<LiGhTeNiN> hmm I dont know
<gerardocb> well... it sounds like if your cdrom (if it's hdc) is damaged
<LiGhTeNiN> cant be
<gerardocb> I don't know if your cdrom drive or cdrom disk
<xwolf-> i can't connect to the internet
<LiGhTeNiN> well, I might try with another drive but its connected to slave so I cant boot with that
<xwolf-> my adsl modem responds to ping, but i can't go google.com.br
<xwolf-> perhaps dns problem, can anyone help me?
<gerardocb> try pinging 216.239.59.104
<xwolf-> when i add a dns server, it says i have to add an alias first (but it includes it in the list)
<xwolf-> so what should i do? i already configured my ip address and gateway
<gerardocb> what happens if you ping 216.239.59.104?
<xwolf-> here in windows, it responds...
<LiGhTeNiN> the error is 'Buffer I/O error on device hdc' and then some number
<gerardocb> ummm...
<gerardocb> of course...
<gerardocb> it could be useful if you ping on kubuntu
<LiGhTeNiN> go under linux and try there
<xwolf-> will do
<xwolf-> the dns server i put is working (but i forgot to ping it LOL)
<gerardocb> LiGhTeNiN, is seems the disk is damaged...
<xwolf-> after adding this dns, anything else to be done?
<gerardocb> try ping to google.com.br, and then 216.239.59.104
<LiGhTeNiN> hm, I sincerely doubt it's a verbatim RW disc, I just used it some time ago and everything was fine
<gerardocb> So, the drive could be bad, or the IDE bus
<xwolf-> google cant be found when i ping it. but i'll do as you say
<xwolf-> be back soon
<LarryLoungeLizar> Hey there, I feel like a giant idiot, but i just can't find freevo or mythtv anywhere in kubuntu using adept, could anyone point me off the road less travelled :) thanks
<LiGhTeNiN> Larry (y)
<LiGhTeNiN> ;)
<LiGhTeNiN> too much nerve-racking with this
<AnotherData> i just installed kubuntu 5.10 how do i upgrade to kde 3.5?
<LarryLoungeLizar> KDE 3.5: see http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9
<AnotherData> what do i do next tho
<voicu> are there any repositories with the latest (k)ubuntu packages? i can't install kde 3.5 because it's dependant on some package versions that are older in the repositoires. it would be a very ugly job to install all those packages by hand. someone please give me a hint or something
<AnotherData> back to slackware for me
<voicu> i actually tried to install some of those packages and made a total mess with the dependencies (i had to reinstall almost everything) so i reinstalled kubuntu
<fangorious> how do I customize the list of search engines in the search toolbar plugin's drop-down menu?
<Riddell-awa> fangorious: tvo should know
<voicu> does anyone here use kde3.5?
<voicu> (on (k)ubuntu)
<tvo> fangorious: go to settings ->configure konqueror, choose webshortcuts, put a checkmark in front of each engine you want in that list
<LarryLoungeLizar> AnotherData, are you still there?
<fangorious> tvo: they don't have checkboxes
<mac__> ah, I figured out what my problem is... since "adept" runs under "kdesu", it never checks my .fonts.conf or KDE settings, but instead uses root's, hence why I was unable to affect the fonts in adept...
<tvo> fangorious: argh, then your still using KDE 3.4 I guess, 3.5 has
<mac__> is there some clean way of "keeping" my account's settings for fonts/kde/gnome when I run stuff under kdesu?
<fangorious> tvo: yeah, that's what comes with breezy
<tvo> fangorious: unless you go hacking in the config files or update to 3.5 you won't be able to change that list...
<tvo> :(
<fangorious> lame
<fangorious> how do I configure global keyboard shortcuts? especially to configure the media keys on my keyboard.
<fangorious> ah, found them under accessibility
<Snake__> Alright guys. I got a 266 mhz PC with 64mb RAM that I want to set up as a server
<Snake__> What interface?
<Snake__> What GUI**
<LarryLoungeLizar> Hey there, I feel like a giant idiot, but i just can't find freevo or mythtv anywhere in kubuntu using adept, could anyone point me off the road less travelled :) thanks
<Snake__> And is it hard to set up linux to share to windows
<fangorious> Snake__: maybe xfce, or a blackbox/fluxbox type wm
<Snake__> I was thinkin fluxbox
<Snake__> Would anyone in here be a networking guru?
<fangorious> Snake__: depends on if you hand edit the smb.conf, or use swat, or one of the GUI samba config tools for gnome or kde (not sure if xfce or *box have their own)
<fangorious> Snake__: you might consider going to #ubuntu for general questions like that, i think this channel is supposed to be for kde related questions specifically
<Snake__> Okay
<LarryLoungeLizar> snake_, what do you hope to use the pc for? just as a share for some other pc's?
<LarryLoungeLizar> (ie what other functionality do you require?)
<gnomefreak> anyone running kubuntu-dapper?
<fangorious> ok, I just changed the global shortcuts to use <ctrl>-[<shift>] -<tab> for cycling through tabs, and nothing is picking it up (konqueror, konsole, konversation)
<fangorious> it looks like at least konversation and konqueror have the same set of default shortcuts configured as what the default global one was. Why have the same shortcut configured in so many places if one of them is supposed to be a global source?
<jaheire> can anyone help me, my knoqueror loads webpages extremely slow :(
<xwolf-> when i click administrator mode in kubuntu, it just asks the password, i type it but nothing changes after the load up, why is that?
<gnomefreak> is kubuntu-dapper using 3.5?
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<am> jaheire: erm... any more info ?
<am> jaheire: have you tried running it from cli to see if it gives any error message
<jaheire> no i havent
<jaheire> how do i do that?
<jaheire> type konqueror ?
<am> jaheire: yep. open a console
<am> and type konqueror
<jaheire> k
<jaheire> no error message, it opened up ok
<am> jaheire: so no slowness ?
<jaheire> yes
<jaheire> it took a minute for google to load
<jaheire> just now
<jaheire> its like dialup or something
<am> hmm any other apps take a long time ?
<jaheire> nah firefox is fast
<am> what about other kde apps ?
<jaheire> hmm
<jaheire> dont think so really
<jaheire> not that i can think of
<GNAM> what's gksudo in kubuntu?
<GNAM> kdesu.
<am> jaheire: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76518.html
<neoncode> If I have other accounts on my computer. How do I make it so that only mine can read from my home folder?
<kkathman> neoncode: chown/chmod
<kkathman> or use groups
<neoncode> kkathman: How?
<kkathman> but
<jsubl2> neoncode: open a konsole window and type chmod 700 ~
<kkathman> neoncode: man chown  and man chmod
<kkathman> however, by default, other accounts "shouldnt" be able to access your directory
<kkathman> unless they are root or have sudo privs
<kkathman> jsubl2: funny how alot of people dont want to look in the man pages :)
<jsubl2> kkathman: newusers have to learn that skill.
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> permissions, owners, groups take some time to learn
<jsubl2> i should have pointed him to the man page like you did..
<kkathman> lol nah...your answer was correct also, for about 80% of the cases we'd see here :)
<kkathman> but the chown command can be handy too
<kkathman> cuz that changes the owner/group
<kkathman> but typically most newbs are only gonna have their own account and root
<jsubl2> yeah here everyone has their own computer
<kkathman> good day LeeJunFan :)
<LeeJunFan> sup.
<kkathman> how are you sir?
<triode> help: i removed the sytem tray from the task bar. How do I bring it back?
<apokryphos> triode: kde 3.5?
<triode> yes
<apokryphos> right-click > add applet to panel
<triode> great! thanks! :)
<triode> I have another issue: there is one program that is apparently scheduled to run exactly every 60 seconds. How can I find out what program it is? in the KDE System Guard Process table I can just see the list 'jump'
<triode> and I wouldn't care, except for that's the only thing giving me Xruns in Qjack audio
<triode> the Xrun log shows one Xrun exactly (I mean even with mSeconds) every minute, the taskbar also blinks for an instant showing another icon that just flashes too briefly to know what it is(which is why i accidentally turned the system tray off)
<triode> can I view a detailed log of all the activity in a given time frame?
<triode> or, where can I go to find out about that?
<St-> hello, kubuntu dvd (dapper) contain gnome ?
<apokryphos> nope
<St-> only kde ?
<apokryphos> yup
<apokryphos> the dvd is a live+install
<St-> and for gnome and kde ? how i do ?
<apokryphos> download kubuntu, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<apokryphos> (after you have everything set up, of course)
<St-> ok tnx
<St-> kubuntu current is + update than fligh-2 ?
<St-> kubuntu (dapper)
<St-> apachelogger, ?
<apachelogger> St-: eh?
<apachelogger> ah?
<apachelogger> uh?
<apachelogger> sup?
<St-> nope
<apachelogger> ok ;-)
<bam_> nobody knows about how to get right mouse button click send to capability?
<NeonLevel> i just installed the kubuntu 5.10 and when i try to play an mp3 file it gives me something like "there were no decoders found" using adept can i get one?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell NeonLevel about mp3
<NeonLevel> thanks nalioth
* NeonLevel reading
<leafw> how can one prevent sudo -i from cding to the root home dir ?
<leafw> what option in the user home .bashrc ?
<slow-motion_> n8
<nalioth> leafw: man sudo
<leafw> ok
<leafw> thnaks
#kubuntu 2006-01-04
<Spudchat> hi everyone
<sander__> hi
<gek> can anybody help me to install no-ip client?
<robotgeek> gek: sudo apt-get install no-ip
<leafw> use Adept
<leafw> in the Menu / Syste,
<leafw> m
<gek> ))) i m new to ubuntu. sorry for my noob question. thanks at all
<gek> how can i start it
<robotgeek> gek: open a konsole, sudo /etc/init.d/no-ip restart
<Snake__> Hey how hard is it to set up samba to share to other PCs??
<kkathman> evening robotgeek :)
<Snake__> Sup kkathman
<kkathman> Snake__: its easy
<Snake__> Easy enough to where I could do it?
<Snake__> :)
<kkathman> look in the wiki...foolproof instructions :)
<Snake__> I got a 266 mhz, 64 mb RAM system I want to set up as a local file server, and I want to host a few files on the web
<LacertaII> what the hell is happening to my PC? Kubuntu has been driving my HD like crazy for about 2 hours. Even the shell lags like hell and kdm doesn't seem to be working at all.
<Snake__> I can do that right?
<Snake__> !+samba
<ubotu> rumour has it, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<gek> ./robotgeek thanks
<kkathman> Lacertall have you looked at ksysguard to see whats running?
<LacertaII> kkathman i can't use anything in KDE
<kkathman> Lacerta
<kkathman> Lacertall then open a konsole and look at ps aux
<kkathman> or top
* gerardcb_away is back.
<leafw> how come the CLI ftp client is so limited? Is there any other non-gui ftp client to install in the repositories?
<nalioth> leafw: many of them. try lftp
<LacertaII> kkathman is there something in particular i should be looking for?
<LacertaII> btw it took about 2 minutes before the ps command finished
<kkathman> LacertaII: yes, run the "top" command and look at the top running processes and see whats "hogging" the resource
<leafw> thanks nalioth
<leafw> actually it turns out lftp is already installed.
<kkathman> LacertaII: I dont know what could be consuming THAT much resource
<nalioth> leafw: search in adept for ftp
<LacertaII> kkathman: there's "gam_server" using 80% of all memory
<LacertaII> mem%
<LacertaII> is it all available memory or used memory?
<LacertaII> and i didn't even do anything. it started doing that by itself
<kkathman> gam is a file monitoring daemon
<jahshua> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<jahshua> my xmms has just decided to stop playing .mp3 files
<jahshua> 'failed to open audio output: OSS Driver 1.2.10'
<jahshua> can someone help :(
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> do you know how I can get my usb mouse to work again? I unplugged it and replugged it and now it's blocked
<LacertaII> kkathman: it stopped immediately when i killed kdm
<kkathman> LacertaII: Im not familiar with the gam server
<kkathman> Hobbsee: you know about the gam server?
<LacertaII> no i've been using linux for a couple of weeks
<krille> Hi !
<jahshua> my xmms has just decided to stop playing .mp3 files
<kkathman> the gam server is a file monitoring daemon...so something is awry here
<jahshua> 'failed to open audio output: OSS Driver 1.2.10'
<jahshua> can someone help :(
<bosk> http://lesbian.mine.nu/
<nalioth> LacertaII: what version of kde are you running?
<endo602> in the bios how do i make my sata drive the master boot
<endo602> ?
<Bachus9000> I've been having lots of trouble with the gstreamer plugin for Amarok and I would like to give the xine engine a shot.  I've installed the amarok-xine package, but xine does not show up in the Amarok settings dialog.  This is using Amarok 1.3.7 from the Kubuntu repository provided at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php. (of course, on Breezy :))
<bosk> does it play mp3-s?
<bosk> i use http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=507254 and i see xine in preferences
<Riddell> Bachus9000: restart amarok, including the icon in the system tray
<bosk> Riddell, oh, yes :)
<admrl> Bachus9000: use xine for amarok
<Shadyman> Hey guys.
<admrl> Bachus9000: sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<bosk> he uses it
<Shadyman> I started up Kubuntu, and logged in, and now it wants a password for "kate '-session' '10c517070000135...'
<Shadyman> And it's not my login password or wallet password
<admrl> oh i didnt read the hole thing
<admrl> youve got it bosk
<admrl> lol
<Bachus9000> Yes, Riddell, I tried that and the plugin did not show up.  I restarted KDE and now it *is* present and appears to work fine.  Strange...the arts engine popped up right away after installing the packages and restartin Amarok.  Oh well. :)
<Bachus9000> Thanks for the, er, moral support guys. :)
<endo602> how can i install my OS on my sata drive and leave my ides as slaves
<bosk> endo602, and where is the problem?
<endo602> setup is not recognizing the sata as a master
<endo602> or even as a drive
<bosk> what do you meen as "master"?
<bosk> what os do you want to install?
<bosk> I have ubuntu installed on IDE, but my sata is recognized well too
<Snake__> Does anyone know of any program that would let me see what other users on this network are doing?
<Shadyman> Snake__: ethereal
<Snake__> That doesn't tell me what other people are doing
<Snake__> I can't see what website my sis is connecting to
<Snake__> etc etc
<Shadyman> Snake__: Sure you can.
<Hobbsee> check her browsing history :P
<Snake__> Shadyman: Not unless I install it onto the router...
<Snake__> unless there is some way, if so, do tell
<Hobbsee> why do you want to know what she's connecting to anyway?  doesnt seem terribly fair to me
<Shadyman> Hobbsee: The smart ones always have the advantage ;)
<Snake__> Hobbsee: I don't care what shes doing, this is more of a "I just wanna see if its possible" thing
<Hobbsee> ah right
<sambagirl> i have an external protocal request dialog box and i have cancelled it 100 times but it still is there, how do i remove it?
<Snake__> If ya know that I mean ;)
<Hobbsee> Shadyman: exactly, various anonymous stuff
<Snake__> Shadyman: Well could you describe to me how to do it without installing or tampering with any of the router software?
<bosk> sambagirl, ctrl-alt-escape
<sambagirl> oh no it shut down my mozilla
<Shadyman> Snake__: Is it a router or a hub?
<Snake__> Shadyman: Linksys WRK54G Router
<Shadyman> Snake__: Gah.
<Snake__> Bah!
<Snake__> lol
<Shadyman> Snake__: With a hub, you could see all traffic going through
<Snake__> I know
<Shadyman> Snake__: Like at school... *shiftyeyes*
<Snake__> But I don't have a hub :)
<Shadyman> Snake__: True.
<Snake__> Shadyman: Actually my school has a giant router :(
<Shadyman> Snake__: OMGWTFBBQ?
<Snake__> I kid you not
<Snake__> I've seen it
<Snake__> That is no hub lol
<Shadyman> Snake__: We've got hubs in every room, and one router per building.
<Snake__> Shadyman: Wow....lol
<Snake__> Shadyman: Okay so can I do it without a hub?
<Shadyman> Snake__: each room is connected to router with gigabit ethernet, routers are wired to the server room with fibre optic
<Shadyman> Snake__: Not sure.
<Snake__> Okay then
<Snake__> :)
<Shadyman> Snake__: All i know is that passwords are plaintext *shifty*
<Shadyman> at least for one of our online applications.
<Snake__> Shadyman: not all ;)
<Snake__> Shadyman: I know my teachers webmail's is
<Snake__> Shadyman: ....now I just need to figure if novells is :D
<Shadyman> Snake__: That too.
<Snake__> novell is plaintext??
<Shadyman> No
<Snake__> Oh
<Shadyman> but around here, they use a RADIUS server.
<Shadyman> all passwords are the same.
<Snake__> Hahaha
* Shadyman cackles with mad l33t sk1llz
<Snake__> *sigh* want do this with a ROUTER
<Snake__> grrr
<Shadyman> Snake__: Maybe someone in #ubuntu could help
<Shadyman> there's lots more trolls there than here
<Shadyman> lol
<Snake__> Maube
<Lacerta> I want to get some files from my WinXP PC. Do i need to make some adjustments there so linux can access it?
<nalioth> trolls?
<Snake__> Lacerta use samba
<Shadyman> nalioth: People trolling around.
<Shadyman> nalioth: Folks listening, but not participating
<nalioth> Shadyman: those are lurkers
<Lacerta> Snake__:  yeah but do i need to drag my fat ass to the winxp to make it work?
<Snake__> You shouldnt
<Snake__> lol
<Lacerta> Snake__:  i'd rather just sit here
<nalioth> Shadyman: trolls shout "F&&&& YOU!" and leave
<Shadyman> nalioth: Hmm.. I thought they shouted "O RLY"?
<Hobbsee> probably that too
<Hobbsee> then we get out our nice and shiny ban stick :P
<Snake__> :)
<Shadyman> o rly?
<Hobbsee> of course
<Shadyman> no wai
* Shadyman snickers.
<Shadyman> never gets old.
<Snake__> D00D IM H4x1n on l1nux!!
<Snake__> am I cool yet??
<Shadyman> Snake__: Yes.
<Snake__> f0ck YA!
* Shadyman bows down before Snake__.
<Snake__> I beet u n00bs nevr evn seene lynix!
<Shadyman> Snake__: Nope. Never.
<Snake__> lol
<nalioth> Snake__: exhibit those traits in -offtopic, please
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> But da n00bs in kubuntu dun no
<Snake__> er
* Snake__ is done
* Shadyman laughs hysterically.
<Shadyman> ubotu: tell Snake__ about enter
<Shadyman> hehe
<Snake__> Tard.
* Snake__ yawns
<Snake__> I wish this would work :(
* Snake__ cough cough WITHOUT BUYIN A NIC cough cough
<Shadyman> Snake__: You're on wireless?
<Snake__> Yep
<Shadyman> Snake__: Or, you mean "another" NIC?
<Shadyman> O
<nalioth> Shadyman: may i ask you into #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<Snake__> lol
<Shadyman> nalioth: Ok..
<propagandhi> hi guys & girls
<Hobbsee> hi propagandhi :)
<propagandhi> I know this is a long shot but does anyone here have a good knowledge of postfix - i've tried the postfix channel, and theres no talk
<Hobbsee> propagandhi: nope, no clue, sorry
<propagandhi> ahh, thats cool
<Shadyman> Snake__: Whoa.
<nalioth> Snake__: i saw it coming
<Snake__> Dude they are talking to me in that channel...how owuld they like my to reply??
<nalioth> Snake__: you should ask them to join you in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Snake__> Argh
<Shadyman> I don't know what mode +b means, but it sounds bad.
<Snake__> +b = Banned
<Shadyman> Snake__: but you're still in the channel?
<Snake__> Yes but I can't talk
<Shadyman> Snake__: Ohh.
<nalioth> Snake__: you've been +q'd
<Shadyman> Q for quiet
<Snake__> Rofl
<Hobbsee> what, you were silly in #ubuntu?
* Hobbsee shakes her head
<Snake__> Hobbsee: No apparently asking about linux on routers is off topic
<Shadyman> Hobbsee: No, I think he was talking about router stuff
<Shadyman> Hobbsee: Maybe a little silly, but nothing that I can't beat :P
<Hobbsee> prepare for an official ban if you do...
* Hobbsee shrugs
<Shadyman> Hobbsee: Ok, maybe I can't beat it, then.
<Hobbsee> hehe
<Hobbsee> might not want to, more like
<Snake__> :)
<Shadyman> Hobbsee: True.
<nalioth> Snake__: folks who come back on a ban, generally turn a hour-or-two ban into a 2 or 3 day one
<Snake__> nalioth: What do you mean?
<Snake__> nalioth: I just exited because I have no reason to watch all the text scroll...it makes me jealous :P
<nalioth> Snake__: there are some folks who change their method of entry (to beat the ban)
<Snake__> Ohhhh I see
<Snake__> Hmmm
* Snake__ ponders this... :)
<Snake__> Is there anyway I could make the terminal scroll random text?
<Shadyman> Snake__: Don't burn out your brain.
<Snake__> just for the fun of it
<Shadyman> Snake__: Get a "The Matrix" screensaver.
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> But seriously. Anyone?
<Hobbsee> Snake__: cat /a/very/long/file
<arvind> test
<Hobbsee> hi arvind
<Snake__> Hobbsee: LOL! good idea :)!
<Hobbsee_> :P
<Ti_Uhl> why is it that when u click a url in konversation that it downloads the page to a cache and then opens it in firefox ? because then u can see the page but if u click a link it doesn't work anymore .... :)
<FHX> Hey all
<Snake__> Sup FHX
<FHX> is there a way for me to upgrade my IE in wine?
<Snake__> did you get my note?
<FHX> Snake__: Yeah, worked great =)
<Snake__> :)
<FHX> I'm trying to increase my RAM, but I don't know my computer model number.
<Snake__> What kind of comp
<FHX> and there's this scanner thing online that will determine the RAM i need, but it uses IE.
<FHX> Compaq Presario,
<FHX> it's ancient.
<FHX> 4-5 years ish
<Snake__> mmmm you would just have to open it up, and see what kind of ram is in it
<FHX> I opened it
<FHX> the side, i can't tell.
<FHX> XD
<FHX> I don't know how to
<Snake__> You have to read the ram chip
<FHX> Hm..okay tell me how? XD then I'll log off and open it again
<Snake__> It should say like "DDR300 PC4800
<Snake__> Or something
<FHX> the side?
<FHX> or do I have to open the back?
<Snake__> On the stick of ram
<Snake__> You have to get to the stick of ram
<FHX> Aren't there four?
<FHX> there were..x.x last time I checked
<Snake__> I dont know...it depends how much you have in it
<FHX> (10 mins ago)
<Snake__> take them all out, and write down averything it says
<FHX> Hm..okay. So do I need to open the back of my comp? or just the side?
<FHX> take them out? O.O how?
<Snake__> Oh god.
<Snake__> Never mind
<Snake__> Dont bothre
<Snake__> lol
<FHX> -.- No. Tell me.
<Snake__> Go to offtopic  before I get banned here
<Snake__> too
<FHX> Ok
<sampan> FHX, do you have a windows partition on your hd?
<FHX> sampan: No. I wiped windows clean off.
<sampan> ahhh too bad ... there's a nifty little app (cpu-z) that will show you a bunch of sys info (including exact ram type and data rate)
<sampan> windows only though :/
* [ITA] MisterX is away: Away at the moment
<fit4lfe> does anyone user lftp here ?
<crimsun_> I do
<fit4lfe> trying to get on a pret site
<crimsun_> "pret"?
<fit4lfe> its an option \
<fit4lfe> yes
<fit4lfe> anyway
<fit4lfe> this is what I try
<crimsun_> I have no idea what a "pret" site is
<fit4lfe> lftp -p 19999 -u  name , pass sitename
<fit4lfe> would that work
<fit4lfe> to connect to a site
<crimsun_> no space between name,passwd
<crimsun_> otherwise, yes.
<fit4lfe> how about ssl
<crimsun_> depends if the ftp daemon you're connecting to uses gnutls or openssl
<fit4lfe> opensll
<fit4lfe> openssl
<crimsun_> lftp is linked against gnutls12
<fit4lfe> now I get an error saying even not found
<crimsun_> ldd `which lftp`  -->  libgnutls.so.12 => /usr/lib/libgnutls.so.12 (0xb7e7b000)
<fit4lfe> don't know
<crimsun_> what's the precise error?
<crimsun_> (sanitise it as necessary)
<fit4lfe> just says event not found
<fit4lfe> now do I have to lftp first
<fit4lfe> then the commands
<fit4lfe> or just lftp with the commands
<crimsun_> normally, once you're in lftp, you'd ''open -u user,passwd -p port site''
<crimsun_> either way
<crimsun_> 'site' of course must resolve
<fit4lfe> got it thx
<fit4lfe> crimsun how do you mget multiple files ie.. xvid
<crimsun_> fit4lfe: you just said it
<fit4lfe> giving me an error
<fit4lfe> Access failed: 550 Not a plain file
<crimsun_> then it's not a file
<crimsun_> you're probably trying to get a directory
<crimsun_> ''help mirror''
<fit4lfe> yes
<fit4lfe> k
<fit4lfe> so just mirror -c filename will work
<crimsun_> dirname.
<fit4lfe> yeah thats what I mean
<fit4lfe> thx bro
<Tachyon> What exactly does "locking a session" do?
<AoP> Locks it
<AoP> So when you goto switch to it you need to enter the pass
<stefano> nice anwer
<stefano> :)
<AoP> I know =)
<Tachyon> Ah
<stefano> it does not log you off if that was your intention to ask
<stefano> try it :D
* Tachyon tries.
<Tachyon> Nice.
<Determinist> is there anything special about the kubuntu iso image that would make the CD i burned it to unreadable? this has happened to me with 3 different burners and about 5 types of CDs, i just cant seem to be able to burn the cursed image and make the laptop boot from it and nothing can read the CD once it's burned
<Determinist> i've used k3b, nero and gnomebaker to burn the CDs and i'm becoming hopeless
<nalioth> Determinist: did you verify your image?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Determinist about verify
<Determinist> yes mate, i did, twice
<stefano> maybe the reading-device is broken
<Determinist> dude, it reads every other CD
<stefano> thats crap
<Determinist> ...
<Determinist> ok, i'm gonna give this one last shot
<Determinist> i have k3b
<stefano> how does the laptop react?
<Determinist> how is it supposed to react? it cant read the CD once it's written, no matter what burner i've used to burn it or what application.
<stefano> do you try to boot from it? or do you try to read it in windows, or linux, mac or what?
<Determinist> tried to boot, tried to read the CD... no go
<Determinist> laptop boots fine from a winxp CD and from an ubuntu shipit CD
<Determinist> and can read CDs just fine
<Determinist> just not this damned kubuntu image
<stefano> i would guess that there is the posibillity to have two cd's with different content but the same md5-sum
<Determinist> i suppose, yes
<Determinist> but what's the possibility? i've downloaded the image 3 times already just to make sure
<Determinist> from different mirrors
<stefano> awe
<Determinist> i feel like kicking something already lol
<Determinist> this just doesnt make sense
<stefano> dude thats like aliens manipulate you :>
<Determinist> :D
<Determinist> no, seriously. gonna try one last time
<stefano> and then?
<Determinist> is there any specific way to burn the image using k3b?
<AoP> His head will implode
<stefano> do not hurt yourself or some crap. it istn worth the blood
<Determinist> lol
<Determinist> come on, be serious
<stefano> okay man :)
<stefano> there is no special way to burn it
<stefano> just burn it how you a used to do so
<Determinist> alright
<Determinist> brb then
<stefano> mka
<stefano> y
<AoP> mmkay
<sorush20> where is mysql in ubuntu?
<stefano> nowhere
<stefano> its commercial since a few month, and for that reason they left it out
<stefano> i guess
<stefano> oh no
<stefano> its there
<stefano> use adept and type mysql
<stefano> inst really that hard :>
<Determinist> mysql is dual, kinda like QT, isnt it?
<Determinist> ok, burning at speed X1 :P
<stefano> maybe, i dont really know but it sounds correct
<Determinist> if that doesnt work right, i'm gonna throw this laptop out the window and burn afew CDs with a lighter
<stefano> no i've got a better idea
<stefano> throw this laptop (gently) in a fedex-box and write my adress on it
<stefano> there you go
<stefano> i will punish it for you
<AoP> I will to
<stefano> what does your "i will to" mean?
<hara> hi. does anybody know what printer/scanner-combination (I mean those multifunction things) brands work with Linux?
<crimsun_> the HP printers do
<stefano> yes i heard that they'd work too
<stefano> hp printers have great linux-support at all
<AoP> I've got a lexmark 2300 for Xmas, sadly it doesn't work =(
<AoP> it's a 3 in 1 thingy
<bam_> anyone know about  step-systime?
<stefano> try to get TurboPrint AoP!
<stefano> my friend's Pixma iP3000 works with tp
<AoP> Alright
<AoP> Ill give it a shot ty
<hara> crimsun_: are the HP ones good? a friend of mine has an epson and he praises its greatness
<stefano> did you know that hp-printers are not able to print money?
<AoP> omg =(
<stefano> they print this red bracket on it with "yadda yadda illegal and stuff"
<AoP> My big scheme... RUINED!
<crimsun_> hara: they "work." I can't speak beyond that.
<stefano> hara: take an hp ;) 3550 or so, cheap and good
<hara> stefano: how about that pixmap? that's canon right?
<stefano> pixmap?
<stefano> i know about Pixma
<stefano> the iP 3000 and such
<AoP> stefano:  TurboPrint doesn't support Lexmark brands at all I don't think =\
<stefano> damn, im sorry dude
<AoP> NP
<stefano> hara: the canons dont work too good
<AoP> I spose I'll just boot windows whenever I have to print stuff =D
<hara> ok
<hara> thanks!
<stefano> yeah, unfortunately ppl dont expect these devices not to work. they think "its for a pc, it works" and then they see your desktop and ask "it this the new SupaStyleFlowerPowerXP Styling Package deluxe xxl shareware edition with 30-days-trial-period?"
<lewisworkin> anyone here use four monitors?
<Knowerrors> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> methinks restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed here have been replaced by !FreeFormats
<Knowerrors> !FreeFormats
<ubotu> well, freeformats is There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<nalioth> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> I heard libdvdcss2 is to enable DVD playback, read and use this local file for libdvdcss2 /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh   Don't have this file? Install "libdvdread3"
<lewisworkin> for the life of....what is the apt-get command for mc?
<lewisworkin> root@litdonofrio:~# apt-get install mc
<lewisworkin> Reading package lists... Done
<lewisworkin> Building dependency tree... Done
<lewisworkin> E: Couldn't find package mc
<Hobbsee_afk> apt-cache search mc
<nalioth> lewisworkin: please dont paste in here, and enable universe and multiverse repos
<lewisworkin> ya but I still do not see midnight commander
<nalioth> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<xwolf-> how can i install firefox 1.5 from the .tar.gz package?
<nalioth> !firefox15
<ubotu> I heard firefox15 is see the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for information on how to install Firefox 1.5 from mozilla.org
<lewisworkin> !multiscreens
<ubotu> lewisworkin: I haven't a clue
<lewisworkin> !multiscreens right now I'm mirroring one display of my xentera gt 4 agp setup
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, lewisworkin
<lewisworkin> !weather karb
<lewisworkin> got the bot that time (-;
<lewisworkin> need some help
<Tachyon> Anyone know where I can find a driver for my Epson Stylus CX-3810?
<xwolf-> how do I UNINSTALL firefox15? lololol
<nalioth> xwolf-: probably the reverse of how you got it
<xwolf-> i don't know the way back
<xwolf-> haha
<AoP> How do you uninstall stuff o.o
<kkathman> AoP: depends on what you want to uninstall
<AoP> Nothin really,
<AoP> just was wondering for future reference =)
<AoP> sudo apt-get uninstall maybe :O
<kub-01> does apt-get prompt before overwriting or prevent from installing conflicting packages?
<nalioth> kub-01: it does
<Snake__> Does anyone know how to set up a shoutcast server??
<Snake__> (windows)
<nalioth> Snake__: try icecast or nicecast
<Snake__> ok
<kkathman> AoP: to uninstall a package, yes (sudo apt-get uninstall <pkgname>, but other things are uninstalled differently
<Determinist> alright, finally, after days of playing around, thing burned the CD properly and booted from it
<Determinist> i now have a clean kubuntu install on my laptop and a wonderful ubuntu install on my home desktop :P
<Determinist> life's back to normal
<AoP> k
<kkathman> Determinist: good news then :)
<Determinist> indeed :)
<Determinist> i wonder... is there any norton ghost like application for linux that i can use to save a snapshot of the current system state to be backed up to a DVD?
<lewisworkin> need multi monitor....what is hwdetect screit?
<lewisworkin> script?
<Determinist> any chance you guys might be able to tell me how to get the trash icon back on my desktop where it belongs ?
<linux_galore> just wondering if there is a flight-2 version of Kubuntu all i can see is ubuntu
<linux_galore> for download
<linux_galore> dont worry found it........sheeesh
<lewisworkin> please insert the disk bressy.....why do I have to do that?
<lewisworkin> how do I get past the require dvd thing...
<lewisworkin> in aptept
<lewisworkin> adept
<Tachyon> Should I be using OOo 2 or OOo 1?
<nalioth> Tachyon: use whatever you like
<Tachyon> Meh . . .
<nalioth> lewisworkin: in adept preferences, see if you can remove the cd as a source
* Tachyon will use whichever one lets him install Canadian English, eh. >_<
<Determinist> nalioth: any idea how to get the trash icon on my desktop? no gconf here, so cant find it ;)
<nalioth> Determinist: have you seen gtweakui ?
<Determinist> nalioth: nope mate
<nalioth> !info gtweakui
<ubotu> gtweakui: (A collection of simple dialogs as a front end to GConf), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.4.0-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 67 kB, Installed size: 452 kB
<nalioth> n/m we are kubuntu users here, aren't we?
<nalioth> kkathman: you here?
<Determinist> nalioth: yeah, working on my laptop at the moment mate, gnome i can handle by now, it's kde i'm brand new around
<donofrio> ok I created a new user logged in and do not have permission to mixer?
<nalioth> Determinist: somewhere in the prefs, you'll find the setting
<nalioth> i'm not sure where, Determinist
<Determinist> nalioth: k mate, thanks
<kkathman> nalioth yes...im here wassup?
<kkathman> was working on something for a moment
<nalioth> kkathman: Determinist has a question
<kkathman> nalioth: oh now you set me up for that just to laugh and shame me
<Determinist> kkathman: actually, i do :)
<Determinist> kkathman: how do i put the trash icon on my desktop?
<kkathman> go to the kicker, right click...add to panel...applet...trash
<Determinist> kkathman: desktop... not panel mate
<kkathman> desktop?
<kkathman> icck
<Determinist> icck?
<difeta> how can i remount my root filesystem in readonly mode?
<kkathman> Determinist: if you know where the trash applet is, its pretty easy from there
<kkathman> but I dont
<AoP> ^.^
<Determinist> k
<kkathman> Determinist: there is an entry in kde-forums on it tho
<Determinist> kkathman: k, thanks
<kkathman> it will work, but the trash icon wont change from full to empty
<kkathman> http://www.kde-forum.org/post/55629/lastpost.html#post55629
<kkathman> thats why I keep it in the kicker and just reduce the size of the kicker to the trash only
<Determinist> kicker... would the what... exactly?
<nalioth> kicker is your panel
<Determinist> right lol
<Determinist> alright
<Determinist> mind the terminology guys, not fully aware of such terms just yet :)
<kub-01> terminology?
<kub-01> kicker?
<kub-01> i like it
<kkathman> Determinist: you can vary the size of the kicker tall, tiny, small...and virtually anywhere on the periphery of your desktop
<Determinist> dude... kicker, applet, kububu, kobola, k-my-ass-is-on-fire ... it takes time getting used to lol
<kkathman> lol
<AoP> I like how 90% of things starts with a K =)
<Determinist> kkathman: yes, i've played with those options afew mins ago
<kkathman> Determinist: if you are new to KDE, I would suggest that you spend alot of time in the System Settings area first, learning about how configurable the desktop is
<Determinist> i dont, but then... i guess it could be worse
<Determinist> kkathman: doing just that mate
<kkathman> I reduced the size of my kicker to just 2 small applets  .. trash and clock and its at the far right
* Tachyon is playing with Themes and other desktop options because he doesn't know exactly what he wants . . . except that he likes efficient use of space because he has the bad habit of accumulating a lot of open windows.
<kkathman> rest of the kicker is kinda messy
<sampan> i use a full width one, but it's transparent and reduced to just four icons on the right and pager/trash/clock on the left
<Determinist> no, see, i'm an uptight anal person, if i dont know what does what i go slightly insane lol
<kkathman> Tachyon: indeed, I am the same...nothing is on my desktop except the weather and monitor
<kkathman> Determinist: KDE help is very good
<AoP> You can get the weather?
<AoP> Sweet o.o
<kkathman> AoP yes
<Tachyon> I like sleek looks to the windows too.
<Determinist> kkathman: aye, have that open as well...
<Determinist> k guys, 3rd shift over, almost 7 am
<Determinist> time to head on home
<sampan> tachyon  the virtual desktops are VERY nice for managing lots of windows -- easy to switch to them with keystrokes and you can run more apps full screen then
<Tachyon> Yeah, I like the desktops
<sampan> that's one of my fav linux features -- i never realized how limiting windows was with only one :/
<kkathman> sampan:  I created a second panel and flush that full left and make it very small...contains my tray and the desktops applet
<kkathman> sampan: you can get virtual desltops with windows too
<sampan> yeah so i've heard, but it's not there by default, so i never even bothered to try
<sampan> probably wouldn't have even tried it out except that linux distros all have it -- tried it and got hooked :D
<kkathman> sampan: true...I got one a long time ago as a bonus with another product I got
<kkathman> sampan: I dont know what I did without them
<sampan> kkathman  you have two panels then?  one right, one left on the bottom?
<Tachyon> Anyone got a good recommendation for a sleek/efficient KDE theme?  Or other tips on maximising desktop usage?
<kkathman> one right, one left...both very small
<kkathman> then I use ksmoothdock in the middle
<kkathman> it disappears when I dont need it
<sampan> nice ... :)  gotta love kde's flexibility
<sampan> nice clean background too?
<kkathman> sampan:  one sec...I'll give you a dump
<sampan> cool :)
<Shadyman> Ok. KDE hates me.
<sampan> shadyman  i doubt it -- it's probably nothing personal
<Shadyman> It likes crashing, though.
<Shadyman> Is that its way of saying it loves me?
<sampan> perhaps!  kinda like a woman: always saying/doing the opposite of what they really mean!  ;/
<Shadyman> I guess.
<Shadyman> How do you get the "My Computer"-type of thing like gnome has for the desktop?
<kkathman> sampan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6361
<sampan> *click*
<Shadyman> Pretty!
<Shadyman> what's your CPU/RAM/Net applet thing?
<AoP> I like ^
<kkathman> its a SuperKarama applet called newramba2
<Shadyman> newramba
<Shadyman> got it
<sampan> kkathman  i like the monitors you have -- very nice
<kkathman> newramba2
<kkathman> theres a newramba  and a  newramba2
<Shadyman> ok
<kkathman> now if you look at the bottom
<kkathman> see that panel at the bottom?? That disappears during normal use
<kkathman> and the virtual desktops go away also
<Shadyman> kkathman: Nifty.
<Shadyman> kkathman: I'm still not sure about KDE vs Gnome again, though. Gnome doesn't crash like KDE does.
<kkathman> occasionally I will shut down all the SK stuff to get more room
<Shadyman> KDE crashes... More than windows.
<kkathman> Shadyman: My KDE has never crashed...not once
<Shadyman> kkathman: Whoa.
<Tachyon> KDE is far more comfortable for me.  I installed it yesterday after finding Gnome difficult to handle.  Already I like it better
<sampan> kkathman  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6362    this is mine -- super-simple :/
<nalioth> kkathman is a 7334 h@X0r
<sampan> since taking that snapshot i've removed most of the icons though -- so it's even more minimalistic
<AoP> nice desktop sampan
<sampan> aop -- i dunno -- it's plain  ... and very very grey :X
<AoP> Very clean tho
<dissidentcitizen> I find konqueror pretyy buggy, it crashes on renaming files and occasionally when browsing the web.....nothing major though
<Tachyon> What's the "Pager" for my desktops?
<Shadyman> dissidentcitizen: Yes! That's the kinda stuff I don't want.
<sampan> the wallpaper comes from the vladstudio site -- he does some really cool backgrounds
<Shadyman> Kate also crashes a lot for me.
<kkathman> I dont use konqueror for anything
<Shadyman> kkathman: How do you view directories, then?
<sampan> kkathman  what do you use for file management?
<Shadyman> If he says xterm...
<sampan> lol
<sampan> maybe mc? ;x
<Shadyman> hehehe
<kkathman> Shadyman: I use krusader
<Shadyman> kkathman: Hmm.
<dissidentcitizen> considering Kubuntu is only two releases old the slight buggyness doesn't really bother me, especially when you consider the upsides of having KDE3.5 and the usually the latest Amarok on release
<kkathman> and the CLI of course
<sampan> hrmmmm, a krusader sounds like a kde-gui-mc
<Shadyman> sampan: It is.
<sampan> sounds like it's worth a look
<Shadyman> What's the KDE equivalent of gksudo?
<sampan> kdesu
<nalioth> !kdesu
<ubotu> [kdesu]  :Use kdesu to run applications with root priveleges, when you  have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions and the config files.   If it is not working, you may need to run "sudo adept-updater "
<kkathman> Shadyman: kdesu
<nalioth> my answer was bigger! nyah! lol
<AoP> Where would I go about to get newramba or newramba2?
<Shadyman> nalioth: And what was this about using ubotu to tell folks things? :P
* Shadyman pokes nalioth
<kkathman> AoP: kde-look.org
<AoP> k
<sampan> kkathman  krusader looks very nice indeed -- thank you for mentioning it!
<kkathman> sure no problem
<kkathman> sampan: whats nice about that program, is that you can run it either as root or regular user
<Shadyman> kkathman: I just saw that
<Shadyman> kkathman: It's better than running gksudo nautilus :P
<kkathman> and when you delete...is doesnt move it to trash...which takes forever with konqy
<kkathman> Shadyman: yes
<sampan> yeah i just added it to my kmenu in both normal and sudo varieties -- very handy
<Knowerrors> Heyall, right now clock thinks its set to utc when its actually local, how do I change that?
<Shadyman> Knowerrors Right click on clock, "Configure Clock"
<sampan> knowerrors: system settings will have a date/time ...or you can right-click the clock to config
<Knowerrors> no good
<Shadyman> No wait, adjust date and time
<Knowerrors> I need a cli command to do it
<Shadyman> O
<Shadyman> I don't know, then.
<Knowerrors> it won't let me do admin mode at the moment, thats a seperate problem
<dissidentcitizen> set the timezone on the "configure clock" when you right click on the clock
<sampan> knowerrors  yes, that was a bug in the initial breezy release with admin mode.  you should update your system and it will work
<Knowerrors> what file do I need to update?  Im on dialup and don't want to update whole thing
<sampan> knowerrors  probably the kde packages (not app ones)
<kkathman> Knowerrors - make sure your sources.list is set properly and then do the adept updater
<dissidentcitizen> instead of system settings try using good 'ol kcontrol, type "kdesu kcontrol" in the terminal and try using that to change it
<Knowerrors> tried that also
<Knowerrors> won't let me get into admin mode for clock/date
<sampan> knowerrors  i had the same problem at first -- there is a work-around to set your clock to the right timezone (i'll post the url in a moment -- it's to a mepis forum), but you should update to fix the admin-mode because that's a major break
<kkathman> Knowerrors: you have to update first
<RichardC> i've recently installed the linuxant modem drivers in kubuntu, but i cant connect to the internet. i had a similar problem in ubuntu, but i could work around it by using the networking window in gnome
<RichardC> anyone know how i can get kubuntu to connect?
<RichardC> kppp is what i've tried to connect with, and it doesnt seem to work
<sampan> knowerrors  http://www.mepis.org/node/7678  the instructions in the fifth post or so worked for me to set my clock -- just adjust to using sudo instead of root is all
<Knowerrors> thx sampan
<Knowerrors> RichardC: I had that same problem
<RichardC> it finds the modem, dials, talks with the server, and then before the connection is established, it disconnects with some ppp error
<Knowerrors> create the file it asks you to as empty
<sampan> knowerrors  sure -- but be warned, administering your pc will be MUCH easier if you take the time to update and get the root of the problem fixed (pun intended)
<RichardC> Knowerrors: i dont recall it asking me to create a file
<Knowerrors> then go to /etc/ppp/options and comment out the auth line
<RichardC> ahhh
<RichardC> alright
<RichardC> ill give it a shot
<RichardC> thanks
<Knowerrors> sampan: I will for sure, seems crazy they left such a big bug as admin-mode like that in the breezy cd
<kkathman> Knowerrors: they fixed it almost immediately in the first update
<kkathman> its been fixed for months
<RichardC> Knowerrors: anything else i might want to know before i reboot?
<Shadyman> Is there another Konqueror-like file manager?
<Knowerrors> yeah, they just shouldn't have rushed it, and the thing with the modem is really bad for dialup users like RichardC and me, espc if thats your only way to go online
<kkathman> Shadyman: uh yes...krusader
<Knowerrors> RichardC: don't think so, boot away!
<Shadyman> kkathman: Besides Krusader :)
<kkathman> sampan: did you upgrade to the new kernel yet?
<Shadyman> kkathman: I'm thinking, Windowy, like Konqueror or Nautilus
<RichardC> wow. i thought i was the only one without access to broadband
<RichardC> heh
<kkathman> Shadyman: krusader is a kde app...and "windowy"
<sampan> kkathman  lol nope -- i don't want to ruin my uptime!  :X
<kkathman> sampan:  ok
<RichardC> bbiab
<sampan> i will though, next time i need to reboot
<sampan> kkathman  will it just add the kernal as a new boot entry? or will it replace my old kernel completely?
<Shadyman> kkathman: Is there a way to change Krusader from a list-type to an icon-type display on the right?
<kkathman> Shadyman: no
<Shadyman> kkathman: :(
<nalioth> that is the beauty of krusader
<kkathman> sampan: will probably replace the kernel
<Shadyman> Think they will ever fix the bugs in Konqueror?
<Shadyman> The SIGSERV errors have been around since RH9 days.
<sampan> kkathman  drat ... i'm always afraid of updating stuff like that (i updated firefox once in hoary and it broke; i updated in breezy and it broke scim -- i have bad luck with updates!)
<spstarr_home> is kicker broken with kmail? :)
<spstarr_home> maximize kmail, click an email and kicker dies
<kkathman> ouch
<spstarr_home> kde 3.2-3.5
<spstarr_home> consistantly :)
<kkathman> let me try here spstarr_home
<spstarr_home> if i could get a crashdump with symbols
<spstarr_home> i dont know does kubuntu provide a stub deb for symbols?
<Shadyman> Oh wow. amaroK skips like.. something that skips a lot.
<kkathman> spstarr_home: so you minimized it...then maximize it...and click an email?
<spstarr_home> something like this yes
<kkathman> nope...works fine here
<kkathman> I minimized...maxmimized and clicked on several emails
<spstarr_home> sometimes not always
<kkathman> kicker is still running fine
<kkathman> I dont use kmail anymore personally
<spstarr_home> what is the name of the debug deb for kicker/kdelibs-bin?
<jahshua> can someone tell me how to close ports with kubuntu
<jahshua> netstat lists port 1025 as listening
<jahshua> :/
<crimsun> spstarr_home: kdelibs4c2-dbg
<spstarr_home> merci.. I must find out why kicker keeps dying
<Shadyman> spstarr_home: While you're at it, find out about Konqueror for me :)
<Shadyman> hhe
<spstarr_home> hrm
<spstarr_home> apt cant find that
<spstarr_home> is that under a different source?
<Tachyon> Okay, so how do I set Krusader as the default file manager now instead of Konqueror?
<crimsun> spstarr_home: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libdevel/kdelibs4c2-dbg
<crimsun> spstarr_home: (universe)
<spstarr_home> oh breezy
<spstarr_home> hrm
<spstarr_home> no dapper symbols yet?
<crimsun> c2a-dbg
<crimsun> dapper has undergone the libstdc++ allocator transition already
<spstarr_home> got it
<spstarr_home> forgot about that
<Shadyman> Oh weird.
<Shadyman> In Kubuntu I can't use my function key buttons as keyboard buttons
<Shadyman> like, Fn+Home (play), etc.
<propagandhi> Shadyman - join the club
<Shadyman> propagandhi: Gnome does that by default :(
<kkathman> Shadyman: what do you mean?
<Shadyman> kkathman: You know how you can set keyboard shortcuts for things.
<kkathman> yes
<Shadyman> I can't select Fn+Play, Fn+Stop, etc
<Shadyman> Oh wait.
<kkathman> ohhh you mean the extended keys
<Shadyman> yeah.
<Shadyman> Maybe i didnt configure the Fn button right.
* Shadyman checks Keyboard settings
<kkathman> yeah I havent found a soution for that either
<spstarr_home> hrm, crimsun the deb shows nothing in it ;)
<spstarr_home> dpkg -L shows a copyright and changelog
<crimsun> file a bug.
* spstarr_home logs
<propagandhi> does anybody know much about how u map keys after seeing the response in xev?
<jahshua> can someone tell me how to close ports with kubuntu
<jahshua> netstat lists port 1025 as listening
<jahshua> should i be concerned about that
<nalioth> jahshua: but what is behind it listening?
<nalioth> jahshua: there is no need to close anything, you are fine
<jahshua> ok thanks
<jahshua> i was worried
<jahshua> is it easy to be hacked in with linux?
<jahshua> i have firestarter firewall, dont really know how to use it though :/
<RichardC> thank you Knowerrors
* spstarr_home wonders why bugzilla on ubuntu is 'broken'
<spstarr_home> in firefox and konq i dont see the full bug form
<spstarr_home> hrm
<nalioth> jahshua: not really. i think firestarter is unnecessary
<jahshua> really?
<jahshua> wow
<sampan> jahshua  no it's not easy.  esp. with ubuntu which has no services listening to the outside world by default.  a firewall with a default ubuntu install is probably redundant protection as no ports are open anyway
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> so even if someone has your ip they cant do much?
<sampan> i installed firestarter right away too -- and i've kept it, but only because long-term windows use conditioned me to "feel" that it's necessary
<jahshua> yeh
<spstarr_home> is bugzilla 'depreciated' for filing bugs?
<jahshua> me too ;/
<spstarr_home> or launchpad is the way to go now
<kkathman> spstarr_home: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<spstarr_home> seems broke
<spstarr_home> the rendering of page doesnt work
<kkathman> its a plain page
<jahshua> someone told me that kubuntu has plug n play, is that true ?
<spstarr_home> when i fill in the fields i see it wants more fields that dont exist
<spstarr_home> (the file a new bug page)
<kkathman> ??
<kinfo> what?
<spstarr_home> Component Needed
<spstarr_home> 
<spstarr_home>    You must choose a component to file this bug in. If necessary, just guess.
<spstarr_home>    Please press Back and try again.
<spstarr_home> i dont see 'component' field
<spstarr_home> a simple bug filling in page but not the full blown one
<jahshua> was someone trying to message me ??
<kkathman> spstarr_home: I dont get that at all :)
<spstarr_home> in firefox or konq?!
<nalioth> spstarr_home: please read the /topic and use a pastebin for pasting
<Knowerrors> Just did an apt-get update and got this message http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/483807 , anybody know how to fix this?
<kkathman> Knowerrors: start by removing the "us"  and just make it "archive.ubuntu....
<RichardC> where can i find the default kubuntu 5.10 repositories list, online?
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Knowerrors> kkathman: that shouldn't matter, I have other repos with us in front that went just fine
<RichardC> should i use the US repositories?
<RichardC> i remember hearing that they were notorious for not working correctly...
<Knowerrors> I used the source-o-matic to make mine
<nalioth> RichardC: they are notorious. go with what you know.
<RichardC> Knowerrors: i love you , man. im online in linux. thank you so much!
<kkathman> Knowerrors: well maybe so...I used to have the US in mine and had some probs
<RichardC> any suggested alternatives?
<RichardC> i think i used canadas (cn?) last time
<Knowerrors> kkathman: Im tryin with us deleted, well see if it goes
<kkathman> yeah thats odd Knowerrors  I know it doesnt make sense
<Knowerrors> RichardC: no prob, I suffered through fixing that myself from searching the kubuntu forums
<nalioth> RichardC: just archives.blah will be fine
<sampan> just delete the "us."?
<RichardC> alright
<RichardC> thank you
<RichardC> and should i use the backports repository?
<RichardC> it seems like a good idea to me, but not sure
<Knowerrors> !ntpdate
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1, Knowerrors
<Knowerrors> Linik: I use backports, no problems at all
<Knowerrors> hehe
<Knowerrors> whats up with ubotu not knowing ntpdate
<sampan> !info ntpdate
<ubotu> ntpdate: (The ntpdate client for setting system time from NTP servers), section net, is important. Version: 1:4.2.0a+stable-8ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 42 kB, Installed size: 160 kB
<RichardC> this is gonna take a while
<RichardC> i think im gonna like ubotu
<RichardC> anyways.... so, anything i should do to help speed up my system
<RichardC> oooh
<RichardC> where is a good guide online for customizing your kernel
<Knowerrors> so anyone know how to stop ntpdate from loading at boot?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: BUM
<nalioth> !bum
<ubotu> rumour has it, bum is a graphical BootUp Manager; see http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<RichardC> alright
<RichardC> i needed to know that too
<RichardC> can i stop kubuntu from trying to connect to a network at boot with bum too?
<Link`sAdventure> Hello. I'm having a problem installing kubuntu on my notebook.
<Link`sAdventure> Specs: AMD Sempron 3200+, 1.8GHz w/ 1.6GHz FSB, 512MB RAM, ATi Radeon Xpress 200m w/ 128MB shared v-ram, 40GB HDD, 24x CD Burner/DVD-ROM combo drive
<Link`sAdventure> Anyway, everytime I boot into the CD, the kernel boots, but then instead of going into an installer, I get presented with a blank screen, then eventually my drives spin down, and I need to restart. What's up with this ?
<nalioth_zZz> ubotu: tell Link`sAdventure about verify
<Link`sAdventure> OK, thanks.
<Knowerrors> nalioth_zZz: I know about bum, haven't installed it yet though, just want to know how to do it from command line or config file edit
<RichardC> is there a way to set synaptic to only download one thing at a time?
<RichardC> i've glanced through the options, but didnt see anything
<RichardC> maybe a setting i should change for apt?
<RichardC> why is so much system memory being used? all i have open is x-chat, synaptic (updating package list), and ksysguard
<RichardC> i have 1gb of ram
<RichardC> and 783mb of it is being used
<RichardC> thats over double of what is used in windows
<Link`sAdventure> I forgot to point out earlier that the CD worked on my desktop... in fact I'm using kubuntu on it right now and it works great :)
(sampan/#kubuntu) keyword search brought up two whole screenfuls worth of packages :/
<MonoJ0ker> yeah tightvncserver looks like what i want
<MonoJ0ker> so i just sudo apt-get?
<sampan> sudo apt-get install packagename
<sampan> assuming you've enabled the repositories
<MonoJ0ker> "couldn't find package tightvncserver"
<sampan> you probably need to enable the repos
<sampan> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<MonoJ0ker> bash: !repositories: event not found
<MonoJ0ker> i installed firefox ok using apt-get
<MonoJ0ker> that means the repositories are ok?
<sampan> read the wiki at the link ubotu posted -- you might not have universe and multiverse enabled
<MonoJ0ker> ok
<Link`sAdventure> Uhh... can I ask something (it's unrelated to kubuntu, I know.)
<Link`sAdventure> is ubotu a bot
<MonoJ0ker> ok i don't even have the menu
<MonoJ0ker> do i need to logon as root?
<sampan> monoj0ker, it's pretty -- you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file within adept (Adept menu --> manage repositories), or with sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or with kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonoJ0ker> none of what you're saying there makes sense sorry
<MonoJ0ker> i need a total n00b guide
<MonoJ0ker> i just wanted to get vnc on here so i can get onto the linux box remotely from windows
<sampan> it's okay.  do you have a konsole open?
<MonoJ0ker> yeah
<sampan> and link`sadventure, yes, ubotu is a bot
<MonoJ0ker> i need to know how to logon as root though
<Link`sAdventure> ok, just asking.
<Link`sAdventure> type su
<sampan> monoj0ker  type: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<Link`sAdventure> then your user password
<MonoJ0ker> i have set a sudo password but is the username to logon gjust "su"?
<MonoJ0ker> ok
<nalioth_zZz> MonoJ0ker: help.ubuntu.com
<nalioth_zZz> Link`sAdventure: dont do that
<sampan> no need to login as root, just use sudo
<Link`sAdventure> Why not
<AoP> when ti prompts for password after you type sudo
<nalioth_zZz> Link`sAdventure: kubuntu uses the sudo model (kdesu for gui apps)
<AoP> You use your current account password
<Link`sAdventure> ah.
<MonoJ0ker> done sampan
<nalioth_zZz> Link`sAdventure: a root account breaks functionality
<MonoJ0ker> it didn't prompt for a sudo password though
<sampan> monoj0ker  okay, that made a backup in case something gets borked.  now in console: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonoJ0ker> because i've already entered it during this session?
<nalioth_zZz> MonoJ0ker: correct
<MonoJ0ker> ok so asking for password
<AoP> lmfao poor nalioth_zZz never gets to sleep :P
<Shadyman> Woot, i fixed my laptop hotkeys.
<MonoJ0ker> need the su pass yeah?
<AoP> His super linux powers are always needed =)
<sampan> monoj0ker  yep, put in your own password
<callie> oh yeah, hi guys! :D
<sampan> aop, yeah even when nalioth is zZz, he's here typing :D
<Shadyman> sampan: Yeah.
<MonoJ0ker> ok so it's come up with a kate window
<AoP> =D
<MonoJ0ker> only 2 lines in the list aren't hashed
<MonoJ0ker> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<MonoJ0ker> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security main restricted
<RichardC> is there a way for me to get another license key from linuxant without paying another $20?
<sampan> monoj0ker  okay, that will have launched a text editor with your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  go down the list of lines and in all the lines with "universe" or "multiverse" in them remove the # at the start
<MonoJ0ker> done
<MonoJ0ker> saved
<sampan> okay, save the file and quit kate.
<sampan> then in console type: sudo apt-get update
<MonoJ0ker> done
<MonoJ0ker> linux is easy when someone else is doing it :-\
<sampan> when it's done downloading all the package lists, then you can type: sudo apt-get install package-name-that-you-want
<Shadyman> How do i make a command run when KDE loads?
<Shadyman> Would that be considered a "Service"?
<MonoJ0ker> ok now it's installing tightvncserver
<kkathman> Shadyman: several ways actually
<sampan> :D
<kkathman> best way is to put a symlink in your Autoplay
<sampan> monoj0ker  you can also search from console (instead of via web): apt-cache search search.string.to.look.for  ... or you can show the detailed info about a package with: apt-cache show package.name
<Shadyman> kkathman: Where's the Autoplay?
<sampan> apt is the bee's knees
<kkathman> autostart I mean
<Shadyman> kkathman: Where's the Autostart?
<MonoJ0ker> i just can't find the program LOL
<kkathman> Shadyman: ~/,kde/Autostart
<kkathman> create a symlink and point it to there
<AoP> kkathman:  what do I do now?
<Shadyman> kkathman: Thanks :D
<sampan> monoj0ker i don't know a thing about vnc. but if it's an application, very likely you can start it at console with just the name of the executable.  or via kmenu (if it put an entry there somewhere)
<MonoJ0ker> how do i tell if a service like vnc is running?
<MonoJ0ker> it tried to execute but i got a fatal server error
<sampan> monoj0ker  from cli you can do ps aux | grep string.to.search.for ... or you can run ksysguard and look at the process table.  sounds like vnc might need to be configured before it runs properly (and that's something i can't help at all with)
<MonoJ0ker> i can config it just need it to fire up first
<MonoJ0ker> but without being logged in as root i can't access the config file can i?
<sampan> ubuntu doesn't use "root" logins.  you just use sudo or kdesu (for GUI) when you need root-powers. and in both cases you just use your own password
<callie> how can i downgrade firefox 1.0.7? it seems to be really really buggy
<MonoJ0ker> hmm
<MonoJ0ker> so where would the tightvncserver "files" be?
<MonoJ0ker> what i mean is the equivalent of the windows .exe file so i can open the application?
<MonoJ0ker> or at least the config files
<Snake__> MonoJ0ker: Just type the program name in the terminal
<MonoJ0ker> seems not to work
<MonoJ0ker> something about path to the fonts
<Shadyman> night guys.
<Snake__> Do you have the fonts installed?
<kkathman> night Shadyman :)
<Snake__> Night Shadyman
<sampan> night shadyman
<MonoJ0ker> it's looking for terminal font
<Snake__> Is it installed?
<Snake__> lol
<MonoJ0ker> Fatal server error:
<MonoJ0ker> could not open default font 'fixed'
<MonoJ0ker> sorry fixed
<MonoJ0ker> i don't know
<MonoJ0ker> it's a brand new install
<Snake__> MonoJ0ker: you can also press Alt+F2 and try to run the program
<MonoJ0ker> i guess not :(
<Snake__> (Type the program name)
<MonoJ0ker> can i see a list of fonts that are installed?
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> not sure
<sampan> monoj0ker  there's very likely a simple config file that you can edit to set a font path or an installed default font -- but probably someone with some expertise with vnc would be best to help with that.  fonts are in: system settings --> font installer
<MonoJ0ker> i have vnc expertise but just need to know how to get to the config file/folder
<MonoJ0ker> i do not know where linux puts it's application files
<MonoJ0ker> let me google the error
<MonoJ0ker> might give some clues
<sampan> uncle google is good -- might ask in #ubuntu too (larger channel so maybe someone there would know) and could also search on the ubuntu forums
<sampan> monoj0ker  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82548.html
<MonoJ0ker> [17:40]  <Goldfisch> MonoJ0ker: Yes. I ran into that issue. There is a font file that is missing a space. It breaks the whole thing. I can't remember which file, but it is like a one-line edit.
<sampan> at the bottom of the thread is a post that might have the solution
<MonoJ0ker> ok
<MonoJ0ker> i'll give that a try
<MonoJ0ker> so i open the file in kate same as before?
<sampan> yeah -- if you get a permission denied when opening or trying to save, then start it with kdesu kate file.name
<sampan> that file may be owned by root or have restrictive permissions -- not sure
<MonoJ0ker> it's open and all lines are # at the beginning
<MonoJ0ker> does that seemright?
<RichardC> if i remove konversation, synaptic says it needs to remove kubuntu-desktop. will this remove the entire package?  is it safe to remove konversation?
<sampan> monoj0ker  i don't know.  i'd edit the file with the fix from the forum and see if it helps.  if so, problem-solved, if not, at least you have one more piece of info
<sampan> richardc  kubuntu-desktop is just an empty 'meta-package' that depends on all the kde stuff and apps. removing the meta-package won't hurt
<RichardC> alright
<RichardC> thanks
<sampan> sure
<MonoJ0ker> ok edited and saved
<MonoJ0ker> now when i type it at a kommand prompt it says:
<MonoJ0ker> Creating default startup script /home/liam/.vnc/xstartup
<MonoJ0ker> Starting applications specified in /home/liam/.vnc/xstartup
<MonoJ0ker> Log file is /home/liam/.vnc/ross:1.log
<RichardC> xine is a good replacement for kaffeine, right?
<sampan> monoj0ker seems like it's running then i would guess.
<MonoJ0ker> ok
<MonoJ0ker> how do i check running services/apps again?
<sampan> richardc  kaffeine is just the app -- xine is the decoder ... i use xine as the decoder WITHIN kaffeine
<sampan> monoj0ker  you can do it GUI: find ksysguard in your kmenu or, CLI: ps aux|grep string.to.search.for
<MonoJ0ker> got it
<sampan> :)  oh, and one etiquette thing, try not to paste lines in here, ubuntu/kubuntu use a pastebin on the web for that
<sampan> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<MonoJ0ker> sorry
<MonoJ0ker> didn't know how many would get me a flood kick :(
<sampan> no worries -- most people don't know :)
<sampan> err, don't know until they post a bunch of lines that is ;)
<MonoJ0ker> so all i need now is thius machine's ip
<sampan> the people in #ubuntu will steer you right.  just sometimes they might assume you're using gnome instead of kde ... but that's usually only a problem for GUI stuff -- if you stick to CLI, it's all pretty much the same
<RichardC> is there something like bum, but for kde?
<sampan> richardc  i think system settings --> services ... use admin mode and you can disable/enable services at boot time.
<sampan> not sure if that's exactly what you want/need -- but i disabled the bluetooth daemon running at boot from there
<RichardC> thats one of the things
<RichardC> cupsys is for printers, right?
<sampan> yep
<RichardC> ok
<RichardC> sampan: at bootup, it still tries to establish a network connection.  what service does this?
<MonoJ0ker> ok it says remote desktop will only work in a gnome session?
<sampan> richardc  i don't know to be honest.  you could google the suspicious looking ones to find out
<MonoJ0ker> anyone tell me how to start a gnome logon session?
<Link`sAdventure> gnome-session
<Link`sAdventure> provided you have GNOME installed.
<Link`sAdventure> anyway
<Link`sAdventure> I got a problem
<Link`sAdventure> OK
<Link`sAdventure> I got kubuntu 64 installed
<callie> lol
<Link`sAdventure> :D
<sampan> monoj0ker  to logon in gnome you would have to install ubuntu-desktop, log out and log back in (click session and choose gnome as session-type)
<Link`sAdventure> But
<Link`sAdventure> It's not letting me into KDE
<Link`sAdventure> It instead took me to a screen where you see the status of the bootup
<Link`sAdventure> like mounting such and such, starting such and such program, ect
<Link`sAdventure> So I press CTRL+ALT+F4
<Link`sAdventure> er
<Link`sAdventure> F1
<Link`sAdventure> login
<Link`sAdventure> type startx
<Link`sAdventure> then it returns me back to a shell
<Link`sAdventure> help... !
<callie> any error messages?
<kkathman> hi there callie - ltns :)
<callie> hey  kkathman !
<Link`sAdventure> Yeah
<callie> ok, can we see it?
<Link`sAdventure> (EE) RADEON(0): [dri]  DRTScreenInit failed. Disabling DRI.
<callie> Link`sAdventure: try to help us to help you ;)
<Link`sAdventure> (EE) RADEON(0): XAAInit error
<Link`sAdventure> yes.
<callie> ok, first off, have you googled this error or looked in any forums?
<Link`sAdventure> no, I just got it.
<callie> ok, well google away my dear fellow
<callie> im not saying no one here will know, but it saves on the leg work and im guessing thats a pretty common issue
<Link`sAdventure> hmm...
<callie> what kind of graphics card do you have Link`sAdventure ?
<Link`sAdventure> ATi Radeon Xpress 200m
<callie> git
<Link`sAdventure> ?
<callie> anyone who has a better computer than me is a git
<callie> which is most people to be honest
<Link`sAdventure> Oh. >.>;
<callie> :D
<Link`sAdventure> well it's nothing great
<Link`sAdventure> it's got 128MB shared v-ram
<MonoJ0ker> running gnome on kubuntu makes it pretty much ubuntu doesn't it?
<Link`sAdventure> oh, and suprisingly google didn't turn up anything o.o;
<callie> hmm, i've found lots
<Link`sAdventure> Think I should go sudo apt-get install ati-drivers
<Link`sAdventure> yeah, so did I, I used the second error >.>;
<callie> www.ubuntuforums.org is  wealth of info and help too
<sampan> monoj0ker  yes.  running kde on ubuntu makes it kubuntu (which is what i do).  the nice thing is that either way works -- you can have both installed.  i'd be surprised if vnc truly won't work on kde though -- it's probably just another config file to change -- but most likely you'll need someone with vnc (ON LINUX/KDE) expertise
<callie> anyone here ever use Knoppix?
<callie> there was a great vnc package on there
<callie> can remember what it was called though :S
<Link`sAdventure> wow, duesn't ati suck in linux
<Link`sAdventure> lol
<kkathman> callie: I tried it briefly
<Link`sAdventure> doesn't^
<kkathman> callie its a live cd system only really
<Link`sAdventure> :p
<sampan> monoj0ker  btw, here's another link for fixing that font problem (much smaller fix: only one line change in the conf file): http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Tightvnc
<MonoJ0ker> tightvnc is fixed just won't let me connect
<callie> kkathman: yeah, i had it installed, but using it lead me to Kubuntu and confirmed my love of all things debian ;
<callie> ;)
<callie> MonoJ0ker: maybe your problem is at the other end?
<kkathman> callie: yah making it a "real" linux system is rather untenable to say the least
<callie> as i discovered kkathman
<kkathman> callie: DSL is kinda cute and nice tho
<kkathman> works really good on very small systems that you want to use for, say, a file or printer server
<callie> lol, thats what i run at work, although im not sure if im supposed to kkathman
<callie> i have a pendrive with it installed on, i just cant stand using M$ i only really use it for web browsing etc
<MonoJ0ker> don't think so
<kkathman> haha
<MonoJ0ker> i can vnc from/to any windows machine on the network
<callie> cool, MonoJ0ker just checking
<RichardC> how do i add mp3 support to amaroK?
<RichardC> hmm
<RichardC> better question
<RichardC> it turns out i already have support
<RichardC> however, when i scanned my mp3 directory, amarok didnt add anything to its library
<callie> lol, yeah it depends on what engine you use RichardC
<callie> i get better results using the xine engine
<callie> RichardC: sudo apt-get install amarok-engines if you haven't already
<callie> RichardC: or sudo apt-get install amarok-xine if you just want to try the xine engine
<callie> gstreamer doesnt natively support mp3 as i recall
<callie> and even when it does it sucked
<callie> <----- sound engineer
<callie> :D
<sampan> amarok is weird for me.  some files it plays with 2% cpu and others 10-30% ... doesn't matter mp3 ogg ... and not correlated to bitrate either
<callie> that is odd
<sampan> beep/xmms never use more than 2% to play the same files
<sampan> and i have all the visualizations turned off in amarok
<sampan> so weird
<callie> never noticed that myself, im gonna take a look sampan
<Link`sAdventure> wow this thing doesn't like my video card
<sampan> lol k ... i only noticed it because my pc does protein folding for F@H (med research) and work-units get turned in a lot slower when non-folding apps eat a lot of cpu cycles for hours on end
<sampan> so i started watching top a lot -- but then when amarok was being so erratic it really puzzled me
<Link`sAdventure> night
<callie> k, i need to reboot brb
<penguinzdr> anyone live here?
<sampan> <-- alive but not kicking and not much help
<blackflag> hello all
<penguinzdr> hi blackflag
<blackflag> can someone tell me where I can find the kernel-source for 2.6.12-9 ?
<penguinzdr> in adept
<penguinzdr> search for "kernel-source"
<blackflag> no it isnt in !
<blackflag> there is a 2.6.12-10
<penguinzdr> hmm... i got it from adept... strange
<penguinzdr> i dunno than
<blackflag> is there anywhere a gui in KDE where I can edit the kernel?
<callie> gone an buggered it up aint i!
<penguinzdr> i lock my screen. i move the mouse to unlock it and i enter my correct password. then, in the dialog box appears a message: unlocking failed. why?
<Snake__> penguinzdr: you dont know ur password
<Snake__> :)
<penguinzdr> oh, hi snake!
<penguinzdr> did you get driver's license?
<Snake__> Motorcycle
<Snake__> Yelp
<penguinzdr> congrats!
<penguinzdr> hm.. i think i know my pass...
<Snake__> Thanks
<Snake__> I was kidding :)
<penguinzdr> when i log in, the password is correct..
<Snake__> Hmmm I dunno man
<Snake__> My lock doesnt work at all lol
<penguinzdr> it's bettter than me
<penguinzdr> today, i've restarted my X server because of that bug :(
<penguinzdr> 3 times restarted
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> Stop locking?
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> the other bug is that my screen llocks when i click kbfx button :(
<Snake__> kbfx...where is that button
<penguinzdr> kbfx applet i mean
<penguinzdr> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=24898
<Snake__> Hmmmm dunno lol
<Snake__> thats sick
<Snake__> That is discusting.
<Snake__> Im ashamed.
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> re
<Snake__> [04:33]  <Snake__> thats sick
<Snake__> [04:33]  <Snake__> That is discusting.
<Snake__> [04:33]  <Snake__> Im ashamed.
<Snake__> [04:33]  <Snake__> lol
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> when was that?
<Snake__> Just now when I looked at thos screeny
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> lol in which timezone are you?
<Snake__> eastern
<penguinzdr> i'm on eastern too!
<penguinzdr> EET, right?
<Snake__> EET?
<Snake__> bbr
<Snake__> brb*
<penguinzdr> eastern european timezone
<penguinzdr> ok
<Snake__> Oh not EET
<Snake__> Easter american :)
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> lol
<Snake__> brb
<penguinzdr> oki-doki
<Snake__> alright
<Snake__> Yea its like 4:40 here
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> here is like 11:40
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> and in japan is.... 19:41!
<penguinzdr> lol
<Snake__> sydney is 8:41!
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> 8:41? am or pm?
<Snake__> Hmm pm
<penguinzdr> ah ok
<Snake__> I got a radio :)
<Snake__> just got done with it tonight
<penguinzdr> web radio?
<Snake__> http://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net/playradio.m3u
<Snake__> of course
<penguinzdr> what's the genre?
<Snake__> mainly rock
<Snake__> with a bit of rap
<hgaa> hi people
<Snake__> and other things
<penguinzdr> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaao!
<penguinzdr> rap!
<penguinzdr> blah!
<Snake__> lol, only by request
<penguinzdr> any symphonic metal?
<Snake__> Like dimmu?
<Snake__> or COF?
<hgaa> ppl
<penguinzdr> no, like Nightwish
<Snake__> Oh
<Snake__> Yes I got nightwish on there
<hgaa> im in ma laptop
<Snake__> few bands like that
<Snake__> Dimmu is playin now
<hgaa> and can i connect to internet from USB cable??
<penguinzdr> can i play radio in amarok?
<Snake__> penguinzdr: I dunno, test it out for me :)
<Snake__> hgaa: Not that I know of...
<hgaa> and another thing
<penguinzdr> w8 a sec...
<hgaa> and wireless?
<hgaa> internet?
<hgaa> can i?
<hgaa> using kubuntu
<Snake__> wirelesss net?
<hgaa> yep
<Snake__> yes but its a bitch to set up
<hgaa> kubuntu has a program for that but i cant turn on me wireless intergrated card of ma laptop
<hgaa> i think i need a driver
<Snake__> hgaa: probly
<hgaa> but i dont have a linux driver
<Snake__> What kind of card
<penguinzdr> Snake__:it works!
<Snake__> penguinzdr: Sweetness!
<hgaa> intergrated wireless card
<Snake__> Enjoy :)
<hgaa> but to turn it on
<Snake__> hgaa: you need to know what kind so that you can get the drivers for it
<hgaa> need a driver
<hgaa> what kind
<hgaa> hmmm
<hgaa> its says
<Snake__> but I can't help u now, its way to early (late for me lol)
<hgaa> 802.11b/g wireless lan
<hgaa> plzz
<hgaa> i really need help
<Snake__> hgaa: I would but i'm really not that good, if you can come back later, tehres a good bunch of wireless gurus that chill out in here
<hgaa> hmm
<propagandhi> hgaa: what chipset wireless?
<hgaa> were can i find u later anyway?
<Snake__> In here
<propagandhi> hgaa: whats the brand/model whatever info u do have
<Snake__> penguinzdr: this songs sweet
<Snake__> ;)
<hgaa> the wireless card does not have a brand cuz its intregrated
<penguinzdr> mushroomhead?
<propagandhi> hgaa: of course it has a brand
<propagandhi> what model is the laptop
<Snake__> penguinzdr: yulp
<hgaa> but the laptop brand is Acer Aspire 3000
<penguinzdr> sounds good
<hgaa> so?
<Snake__> I need to figure out how to talk...lol
<propagandhi> hgaa: basically u can get the windows driver (.inf) file and use ndiswrapper to get ur wireless working
<propagandhi> i'm looking to see what exactly the wireless is in that laptop, and then u can get its driver and install it using ndiswrapper
<_faboulouz> hello
<hgaa> i have the windows driver
<hgaa> i have no problem with windoes
<_faboulouz> how i can use superkaramba?
<hgaa> the thing is with kubuntu
<propagandhi> hgaa: did u miss everything I just said
<penguinzdr> oh disturbed
<propagandhi> if u have the windows driver, find the .inf file it provides and copy it to kubuntu
<propagandhi> then u can use ndiswrapper to install it In Kubuntu
<hgaa> whats ndiswrapper?
<hgaa> srry my noobsness
<propagandhi> its a utility for just such the purpose as u need
<propagandhi> u can read more about it on http://www.ndiswrapper.org
<propagandhi> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper is, like, totally, a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<penguinzdr> Snake__: which albums of nightwish you have?
<Snake__> I only got a few songs
<Snake__> go to http://feuerfrei.kicks-ass.net to see all my music played on the radio
<penguinzdr> ok
<Snake__> nightwish is under "various"
<hgaa> guys i think i got it
<penguinzdr> will you play next "The Kinslayer"?
<Snake__> Ummm hang on
<Snake__> Lemme see if I can do it :)
<Snake__> brb
<penguinzdr> ok
<hgaa> found something about ndiswrapper
<Snake__> okie dokie next song will be kinslayer
<penguinzdr> thanls
<penguinzdr> thanks*
<hgaa> thax
<Snake__> Lets hope this works
<propagandhi> hgaa: thats a broadcom wireless in that laptop right?
<Snake__> WOO!
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> I am god
<Snake__> :)
<penguinzdr> yeah you're
<penguinzdr> one of my favourite songs...
<Snake__> penguinzdr: is it all cracly or does yours sound good?
<penguinzdr> best quality
<Snake__> Okay
<hgaa> see
<hgaa> yes:D
<hgaa> why?
<hgaa> have good new?
<hgaa> news*
<propagandhi> okay, I've got USB wireless adapters that are using broadcom chipsets working so urs should work too - or at least logic would assume
<hgaa> ar u conected from a USB?
<propagandhi> hgaa: if u dont know where the driver is on cd etc, download the driver from the acer site
<Snake__> penguinzdr: any other requests?
<hgaa> i have the cd by my side:D
<penguinzdr> Snake__: no
<propagandhi> hgaa: no I've installed usb wireless adapters for friends on ubuntu
<penguinzdr> lol guys did you sawed that: http://www.google.com/intl/xx-hacker/
<hunika> penguinzdr: COOOL
<penguinzdr> hunika: that's 31337 too: http://elgoog.rb-hosting.de/index.cgi
<penguinzdr> if you speak bulgarian read this page: http://www.kaldata.com/forums/index.php?s=f69a28dbc105b8653a8787f73cb1cec2&showtopic=14047&pid=110819&st=0&#entry110819
<penguinzdr> WOW! THAT'S REALLY COOL: http://www.google.com/googlegulp/
<Snake__> Wanna see the best?
<Snake__> http://gizoogle.com
<faboulouz> how i can use superkarmba ?
<Snake__> faboulouz: download it
<Snake__> faboulouz: open and run it
<Snake__> go to kde-look.org to get some widgets for it
<faboulouz> how i open it ?
<Snake__> faboulouz: Press Alt+F2 and type in Superkaramba
<faboulouz> command not foun :\
<Snake__> Do you have it installed??
<Snake__> sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<faboulouz> superkaramba is included in kde 3.5 ?
<Snake__> faboulouz: no
<Snake__> I dont think so
<Snake__> penguinzdr: I love this song
<Snake__> ;)
<penguinzdr> thanks snake!
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> nightwish rulz!
<Snake__> agreed
<faboulouz>  apt-get  install superkaramba
<faboulouz> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<faboulouz> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<faboulouz> E: Impossibile trovare superkaramba
<faboulouz> Snake__: ?
<faboulouz> not found
<Snake__> Do you have your univer sources enabled?
<buz> !encrypted storage
<ubotu> buz: No idea
* buz is wondering whether to use truecrypt or dm-crypt for an encrypted block device?
* penguinzdr is wondering what mom will cook for lunch?
<Snake__> penguinzdr: think 800 songs is enough?
<buz> for what
<Snake__> buz: are you tlaking ot me?
<faboulouz> ok, cia' cia'
<buz> yeah i was wondering ;)
<Snake__> my radio
<buz> depends, for a narrow focus it would be enough
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> Snake__: for the radio? yes, for the beginning. i don't have radio but i have... 2399 songs
<Snake__> Holy crap
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> amaroKollection.html:
<penguinzdr> Track count  	2399
<penguinzdr> Album count 	407
<penguinzdr> Artist count 	268
<penguinzdr> Compilation count 	0
<Snake__> nice
<Snake__> this song needs to end
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> stupid shuffle
<Snake__> WOO its over
<penguinzdr> yay
<Snake__> Yay old school slipknot!!
<Snake__> This was off their first album, only 200 of those disks exist
<penguinzdr> ah my amarok crashed
<Snake__> lol!
<slow-motion> hallo
<Snake__> Your missin out on a classic
<penguinzdr> connecting...
<penguinzdr> finaly
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> lol dinner
<Snake__> Sorry...running off a home line
<Snake__> alright
<penguinzdr> not avril lavigne!  not avril lavigne!
<Snake__> want me to skip?
<penguinzdr> no, the radio is yours
<Snake__> i hate her too ;)
<Snake__> AHH DAMN IT
<Snake__> HOTKEYS NOT WORKING
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> ok, skip her if you want
<penguinzdr> oh that's better
<Snake__> Here we go.
<Snake__> Mudvayne :)
<Snake__> uhhh
<Snake__> ...
<penguinzdr> slow....
<Snake__> ...
<penguinzdr> lol you stopped it
<Snake__> no i didnt
<Snake__> the song is like....not playing, but playing
<Snake__> ARGH
<Snake__> hold on
<penguinzdr> oh you're right
<Snake__> there
<Snake__> Figures
<Snake__> now it goes
<Snake__> I changed it now
<Snake__> lol
<penguinzdr> what software do you use for radio?
<Snake__> Winamp + Shoutcast
<penguinzdr> with wine?
<Snake__> with windows
<Snake__> :0D
<penguinzdr> oh
<Snake__> Yea my server has windows
<Snake__> Sue me. Because its my gaming PC too
<Snake__> lol
<crown> penguinzdr: streamtuner for searching radio, and xmms for listen.
<Snake__> xmms for listening here
<crown> penguinzdr: kradio was also pretty good (simple)
<crown> but still not search for chanels for em
<penguinzdr> i mean, what do you use for broadcasting?
<Snake__> penguinzdr: I herd iceserv or something like that was good on linux
<penguinzdr> and for windows, my sister have windows?
<Snake__> Shoutcast seems to be the best free
<penguinzdr> how can i add a sidebar in the left in konqueror, that shows info for the file i click on?
<Snake__> YOU CANT!! er
<penguinzdr> :(((((((
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> I dunno how
<penguinzdr> i mean like in windows exploder
<Hobbsee> no, you can...
<Hobbsee> i think
<Snake__> Hobbsee: this is linux.
<Snake__> Where theres a free will theres a free way.
<penguinzdr> Hobbsee: then say how!
<Snake__> :)
<Hobbsee> impatient, impatient...
<Hobbsee> try installing metabar
<Hobbsee> i had to wade through apt-cache search to find out what the program name was  :P
<penguinzdr> bye guys
<penguinzdr> i have to go
<Snake__> cya
<penguinzdr> see you
<trozki> hello!?
<Hobbsee> hi
<Snake__> hi
<Snake__> brb
<trozki> hi
<trozki> aehm, ive a problem ...
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> I guess ask is Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important. Better questions more frequently yield better answer. Keeping the question in one line makes it easier to read. See also http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<Snake__> heys guys im gonna go lay do for a bit
<Snake__> ttyl laters
<trozki> i have kubuntu installed and added a new user to he freshly installed system, i droped the user in the audio group but i cant hear any sound, the xmms is running and seems to play but i cant hear anything
<trozki> ideas ? alsa-kubuntu-howto-url?
<Hobbsee> trozki: ask crimsun, i think, although he's not here at the moment.  I dont remember the solution, not even how to start troubleshooting it
<Draken> wat do i type in console to boot up KDE
<Hobbsee> Draken: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Draken> k
<Draken> ta
<Draken> err, anyone know how i can get my res higher then 1024x768 ?
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> [resolution]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Draken> er
<Draken> im using kde
<Draken> not xwindow
<Riddell> kde runs on X Window
<apokryphos> Hi Riddell :). Has there been any progress on a live+install cd for dapper?
<Riddell> apokryphos: no, kubuntu-express in the new year
<apokryphos> Riddell: what would that be?
<Riddell> apokryphos: the live CD installer
<apokryphos> oh nice
<apokryphos> Riddell: will ubuntu have that by default? So shipit for kubuntu?
<Riddell> that's the plan
<apokryphos> look forward to it :)
<FHX> Hi could someone help me? I am trying to install a theme and it asks me to copy the folder here: ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes, but when I right click kde-hxkoh>share>apps>kdm>themes it won't let me move the folder there. Advise?
<Riddell> FHX: drag and drop the folder?
<FHX> Riddell: I can't access the directory
<Riddell> FHX: which directory?
<FHX> Riddell:  ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<FHX> I put that in konsole and it doesn't work.
<draken> guys
<FHX> Riddell: I'm getting my instructions from here: http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=40
<draken> how do i mount a ntfs drive and copy stuff from it ?
<Riddell> FHX: mkdir -p ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<Riddell> mv mytheme ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<FHX> where do I enter that?
<FHX> into konsole?
<draken> how do i mount a ntfs drive and copy stuff from it ?
<FHX> When I do that it says no such file or directory
<draken> hello ?
<draken> how do i mount a ntfs drive and copy stuff from it ?
<draken> how do i mount a ntfs drive and copy stuff from it ?
<draken> hello ?
<FHX> Dead.
<FHX> nobody alive in here.
<lascar> bonjour apokryphos
<FHX> lascar: you speak french?
<FHX> hxkoh@HXKoh:~$ ls /home/hxkoh/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<FHX> hxkoh@HXKoh:~$ mv linux passion ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<FHX> mv: cannot stat `linux': No such file or directory
<FHX> mv: cannot stat `passion': No such file or directory
<FHX> Riddell: That's what it says, could you please advise?
<Riddell> FHX: if the file is called "linux passion" is has a space in it which confuses command line stuff, you need to add quotes
<Riddell> mv "linux passion" ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<FHX> It still says: No such file or directory
<Jaymac> sudo mv 'linux passion'
<Jaymac> not ""
<Jaymac> although it works too
<FHX> Jaymac: it still says: no such file or directory
<FHX> hxkoh@HXKoh:~$ mkdir -p ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<FHX> hxkoh@HXKoh:~$ sudo mv "linux passion" ~/.kde/share/apps/kdm/themes
<FHX> mv: cannot stat `linux passion': No such file or directory
<hussam> what's up folks?
<rednaxel> bugs bunny, is that you?
<hussam> rednaxel: that was 'what's up doc?'
<rednaxel> hussam, i know, but it's close enough... :-)
<FHX> Hi all
<FHX> it says for me to do this: Edit your ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc, how do I access/edit it? I can't seem to write on it
<Lacerta> sudo kate blablabla/kdmrc
<FHX> Lacerta: Thankyou! XD
<hussam> FHX: you shouldn't need sudo if the file is inside your home dir
<hussam> just kate ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
<FHX> hussam: Hm..it tells me kate crashed and error
<|marty|> hi all
<FHX> kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed
<Lacerta> FHX: kill kate and try again
<FHX> kate is killed.
<FHX> ..i don't have it open
<hussam> FHX: try: rm -r ~/.kde/shareapps/kate
<hussam> then run kate again
<FHX> ok
<hussam> sorry  rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/kate
<FHX> Nope, still can't get it to work
<FHX> oh.
<hussam> I forgot the /
<hussam> share/apps
<rev> can someone tell me how to setup sata disks? I do not get any block device
<FHX> still doesn't work..
<Lacerta> FHX:  try "killall kate"
<Lacerta> that worked for me once
<FHX> hxkoh@HXKoh:~$ killall kate
<FHX> kate(8793): Operation not permitted
<FHX> kate: no process killed
<hussam> FHX: and don't use sudo for graphical apps, use kdesu instead
<hussam> FHX: sudo killall kate
<FHX> Oh..okay.
<Lacerta> what's wrong using sudo with graphical apps?
<FHX> hussam: That worked =)
<hussam> Lacerta: it makes files in ~/.kde/share/config owned by root instead of you
<Lacerta> yeah?
<FHX> hussam: is there a website where I can learn all these commands? i'm not very good at them. =/
<FHX> i think i may have one bookmarked but i'm not sure.
<hussam> not sure. I usually learn stuff as I go by
<FHX> hussam: it won't let me write it
<|marty|> does anyone know about RootSudo
<chx> is there any way to get back the font I was using in KDE 3.4 Konsole?
<FHX> i'm supposed to edit/add a line & save but it tells me i can't
<chx> I do not know what it was and whatever I try it just does fit
<chx> does not fit, I mean
<|marty|> i can sudo fine from console but not from apps
<|marty|> i.e. admin mode
<hussam> FHX: you can't save the kdmrc file?
<FHX> hussam: Nope.
<FHX> "document could not be saved as it was not possible to write on. Please check that you have write access to this file or enough disk space is available."
<hussam> FHX, try: sudo  chown FHX.FHX ~/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
<hussam> replace FHX with your username
<FHX> ok
<hussam> then try saving
<FHX> chown: cannot access `/home/hxkoh/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc': No such file or directory
<FHX> what is chown supposed to do?
<hussam> FHX: change owner
<hussam> FHX: maybe the file does not exist.
<FHX> x.X
<hussam> FHX, try: touch /home/hxkoh/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
<FHX> touch: cannot touch `/home/hxkoh/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc': No such file or directory
<|marty|> i cannot use admin  mode and set up my kubuntu box :'(
<hussam> FHX: mkdir /home/hxkoh/.kde/share/config/kdm/
<hussam> FHX, then: touch /home/hxkoh/.kde/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
<FHX> nothing happens
<FHX> oh
<FHX> yeah
<FHX> nothing happens
<FHX> what was it supposed to show?
<hussam> it shouldn't show anything
<xwolf-> firefox15
<FHX> oh.
<xwolf-> where's the wiki bot? hoho
<xwolf-> how can i install firefox 1.5?
<FHX> hussam: rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/kate, what was that supposed to do?
<FHX> (i'm trying to learn as it goes XD)
<hussam> yes
<xwolf-> firefox-1.5.tar.gz
<FHX> xwolf-: isn't it preinstalled??
<xwolf-> ubotu:  cmon baby
<ubotu> xwolf-: Wish i knew
<xwolf-> FHX: no, it's not
<FHX> ubotu: under kmenu>internet>firefox?
<ubotu> FHX: I don't know
<FHX> Ergh i mean xwolf
<hussam> FHX: ubotu is a bot
<FHX> hussam: yeah i know i mean to type xwolf
<FHX> XD
<FHX> then ubotu was in my head so that's what came out
<xwolf-> it just says i use 'tar -xzfv firefox-1.5.tar.gz', but i don't know what to do later
<hussam> FHX: does kate run ow
<hussam> xwolf: did you tar -xzvf firefox-1.5.tar.gz ?
<visik7> is "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop kubuntu-default-settings" enough to get kubuntu on ubuntu ?
<hussam> visik7: yes
<visik7> thanks
<xwolf-> hussam: not in this installation, but yes on the one before this
<visik7> hussam: any other advice ?
<FHX> hussam: Yes O.O
<anir> hello
<hussam> xwolf-: where did you extract it to?
<anir> my firefox browser is not working
<anir> with the new kernel
<|marty|> hi
<|marty|> please this is my obstacle
<|marty|> only
<hussam> FHX: also don't sudo when you want to edit files inside ~/.kde
<xwolf-> hussam: /home/igor/firefox
<FHX> ahh..what happens if i use sudo? it won't let me edit?
<FHX> rm -r ~/.kde/share/apps/kate, did that delete all of kate's processes?
<hussam> FHX: it deletes some of your settings for kate. ( nothing systemwide or dangerous )
<hussam> FHX: ~ = /home/hxkoh
<anir> hussam, can you please tell me .. why my firefox browser stops working after i download the kernel version x.x.10
<hussam> xwolf-: what exactly do you want to do?
<FHX> ahh i see. *remembers taht stuff*
<xwolf-> hussam: know WHAT to do after 'tar -xzfv firefox-1.5.tar.gz'
<xwolf-> it creates a folder
<hussam> anir: it shouldn't. can you run firefox in konsole and post the error in pastebin.com
<FHX> Alright i'm going to test out my edit. =)
<hussam> xwolf-: inside that folder is a shell script called firefox, run that
<xwolf-> hussam:  how?
<xwolf-> open konsole there and...?
<Mias> hi
<anir> hussam, please join anir.. i have pasted there for your reference
<hussam> xwolf-: browse to the folder in konqueror, do you see the firefox script, double click it
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: ./firefox
<thoreauputic> or that :)
<xwolf-> root@igor:/home/igor# ./firefox
<xwolf-> bash: ./firefox: is a directory
<xwolf-> oh no, i have to enter the firefox folder ;>
<xwolf-> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FHX> hussam: It didn't work. =( i was trying to install a theme.
<xwolf-> hussam:  i got this error
<xwolf-> where can i get this library?
<hussam> xwolf-: what's the error?
<visik7> is there a decent irc client for kde ?
<xwolf-> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<hussam> visik7: konversation
<visik7> hussam: oh ok
<FHX> visik7: I'm using konversation now. it's great. =P
<xwolf-> this lbstdc++.so.5, i guess i'm gonna have to download it, right?
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: sudo apt-get install libstdc++5
<thoreauputic> !info libstdc++5
<ubotu> libstdc++5: (The GNU Standard C++ Library v3), section base, is optional. Version: 1:3.3.6-8ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 288 kB, Installed size: 848 kB
<thoreauputic> it's in main so it should install fine
<xwolf-> ok, it's done
<visik7> has benn ksirc suppressed ?
<hussam> anir: try apt-get install libxt6
<anir> hussam, i have tried but i am getting another error
<anir> i will paste in anir
<xwolf-> now i finalize the session?
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: ?
<xwolf-> i have installed the library already
<xwolf-> now what?
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: well try the ./firefox again
<xwolf-> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<xwolf-> Xlib: No protocol specified
<xwolf-> (firefox-bin:27327): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: erm - you aren't running as root are ypu?
<xwolf-> well, i used su after opening konsole in that firefox folder
<xwolf-> shouldnt i?
<hussam> xwolf-: ya shouldn't
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: definitely not
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: exit  to go back to user
<thoreauputic> or ctrl + D
<xwolf-> ok, here's what i get, gonna translate it back to english:
<xwolf-> Firefox cannot install this item due to a register fail in chrome. Please, contact the author about this problem
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: you probably have a conflict with a previous install of firefox (or an existing one)
<hussam> xwolf-: remove the firefox folder you just extracted and start over
<xwolf-> but it was just opened
<xwolf-> do i need to uninstall anything?
<hussam> it worked inspite of the error?
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: it's all in the firefox folder
<JakubS_> where do you file bugs against kubuntu packages?
<xwolf-> hussam:  it opened the browser (firefox), but i closed it and now i cant find it... i will delete the firefox folder and redo my steps, ok?
<hussam> JakubS_: bugzilla.ubutnu.com
<JakubS_> thanks
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: you don't need or want to do it as root
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: if you have it in your home folder you can install as a user
<xwolf-> i think i have a problem here... i used su before 'tar ... firefox...', so when i try to delete it in konqueror, it says access denied. and if i do rmdir, the folder has to be empty
<xwolf-> right?
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: sudo rm -rf firefox/
<xwolf-> ok
<thoreauputic> in n the directory it's in - presumably home
<thoreauputic> erm - /home/you
<xwolf-> ok, folder deleted
<xwolf-> let's start over
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: this time just do it without root
<xwolf-> ok
<xwolf-> this time was different
<xwolf-> i did './firefox' and it just opened... no install questions or anythinh
<thoreauputic> right
<xwolf-> so, is it done?
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: before it thought you were doing a global installation since you were root, i suppose
<thoreauputic> yup
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: all you need now is a launcher for it, or a menu entry
<xwolf-> yes, i was gonna ask that
<thoreauputic> give the full path like  /home/you/firefox/firefox
<xwolf-> how do i create a desktop shortcut and menu entry in Internet? (i'm a former windows users, gimme a break)
<|marty|> for some reason I am unable to run settings in admin mode
<|marty|> other people seem to be suffering the same problem
<|marty|> but I cannot seem to fix it
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: too make an icon, right click the desktop and choose the option
<|marty|> is this a bug in kubuntu
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: there is also a kde menu editor
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: it should be in your manu -  but I think a right click on the menu does it from memory (I'm not in KDE atm)
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: there's probably a firefox icon in the firefox folder too - probably in a subfolder
<xwolf-> found it
<thoreauputic> OK - make sure you put the full path to firefox - it isn't in the default $PATH
<tanko> is it possible to start the kubuntu live cd on an ibook g4 10.3.9?
<xwolf-> the command is set as: '/home/igor/firefox/firefox'
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: sounds right
<metellius> i'm working on upgrading hoary->breezy, and somehow I've managed to uninstall kubuntu-desktop. apt-get installing it gives me a list of about ten package dependencies that supposedly 'is not going to be installed'. it seems the individual packages have dependencies on a package that does not have an installation candidate. can anyone help me?
<xwolf-> omg
<xwolf-> it's beautiful here
<xwolf-> you should see it ;)
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: working now ?
<xwolf-> yes, menu AND desktop shortcut
<Newbieatlinux> Is kubuntu good for newbies on linux?
<thoreauputic> metellius: first I would try   sudo apt-get -f install
<xwolf-> Newbieatlinux: i would say yes.
<anir> Newbieatlinux, yes very much
<xwolf-> ur talking to a noob here
<thoreauputic> metellius: no arguments - just that command
<Newbieatlinux> good. Can i configure so i can share internet on my server (kubuntu server)
<Newbieatlinux> =
<Newbieatlinux> ?
<thoreauputic> metellius: when you dist-upgrade sometimes you have to  sudo apt-get -f install several times if you have problems
<hussam> hxkoh: hey
<FHX> hussam: Heya.
<xwolf-> thoreauputic: why shouldnt i install as root?
<FHX> I still can't get the blasted theme to work. in my attempt to improve my lousy understanding of linux i'm reading an online tutorial. XD
<metellius> thoreauputic: i have done that a few times already. it ends in 0, 0, 0, and 1 not upgraded
<justanother> hey guys
<justanother> i have a problem setting up w-lan with kubuntu
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: in this case, you are just installing in your home dir - you don't need root to do that
<justanother> although it sees the w-lan it doesn't connect...
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: and as you saw, it mucks up the permssions
<hussam> FHX: kdm theme?
<xwolf-> oh, i see
<xwolf-> next step is installing xchat... let me look for something
<Newbieatlinux> Can i share my internet on kubuntu?
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: xchat is just  sudo apt-get install xchat   :)
<hussam> FHX: kdm theme?
<FHX> hussam: Yep, kdm theme
<thoreauputic> Newbieatlinux: of course
<xwolf-> oh, ok
<justanother> i set the ip addresses, standard-gateway, dns-server but i can't connect to the w-lan and internet
<Newbieatlinux> thoreauputic goood:D
<justanother> so booted windows ;(
<thoreauputic> Newbieatlinux: you can install guidedog and guarddog to make a NAT and firewall - or firestarter which does both
<FHX> hussam: Just curious, how do i log into my root account?
<xwolf-> how do i go to the parent folder from the one i'm at? (equivalent to cd.. in windows)
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: same
<Newbieatlinux> thoreauputic okey, were do i find it? Is it easy to find in kubuntu
<stefano> FHX: you are not allowed to log on with root
<thoreauputic> xwolf-:  you need a space :)
<Newbieatlinux> im installing now :D
<hussam> FHX: I have a kubuntu deb for kdm theme manager if you want
<stefano> uboto: tell FHX about root
<xwolf-> ok
<thoreauputic> Newbieatlinux: do you know about adept and packages and how installs are done in Ubuntu/Kubuntu?
<hussam> FHX: that'll let you easily change kdm themes
<thoreauputic> !tell Newbieatlinux about repos
<xwolf-> off to lunch now
<thoreauputic> !tell Newbieatlinux about docs
<hussam> FHX: do you want it?
<FHX> hussam: Um..do I? is it dangerous?
<anir> hussam, bye bye
<thoreauputic> Newbieatlinux: you should also read  http://help.ubuntu.com
<hussam> FHX: nope
<FHX> hussam: Hm..I guess i'll steer away from it. for now i need to figure out how to install a theme. *feels loser-ish* XD
<|marty|> is there a reason no-one wants to speak to me - no offence - just so i know i am not breaking any protocol or should I not expect to get spoken to so soon
<hussam> FHX: look here www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=22120
<stefano> marty: did you say anything before?
<hussam> FHX: that's the one I was telling you about
<|marty|> yes
<stefano> i dont see it
<thoreauputic> |marty|: sorry :) I was busy -  have you tried running kcontrol with kdesu ?
<FHX> O_O
<stefano> ah i c
<FHX> *faints*
<FHX> It'll make life easier
<|marty|> yes the problem seems to be gui apps running in admin mode
<thoreauputic> |marty|: try  kdesu kcontrol
<hussam> FHX: it lets you install kdm themes
<|marty|> ok
<FHX> You don't have permission to access /files/kdmtheme/kdmtheme-0.9.2_0.9.2-1_i386.deb on this server.
<FHX> Apache Server at beta.smileaf.org Port 80
<stefano> i'd recomment kdesu systemsettings
<FHX> it won't let me download it.
<FHX> T_T
<thoreauputic> |marty|: in general you should not run GUI apps with root privileges
<stefano> why?
<|marty|> sure
<stefano> i do this quite often
<|marty|> i understand this but the problem was this... when I first installed kubuntu my resolution was only 800x600
<hussam> FHX: brb, I have to reboot
<thoreauputic> stefano: because it is insecure and you also run the risk of locking ~/.ICEauthority :)
<stefano> what?
<thoreauputic> stefano: you SHOULD NOT run GUI apps as root
<stefano> why is it insecure?
<FHX> ok
<|marty|> so I wanted to get a decent resolution
<thoreauputic> stefano: 30 years of unix says running as root is bad
<|marty|> I found sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> stefano: it leaves you as open to exploits as if you were running windows
<stefano> man, thoreauputic: if you cant give me a good reasom, or a worst-case scenario, i will go on using kate as root for config.
<thoreauputic> almost
<thoreauputic> stefano: it's OK to run an editor that way :)
<stefano> yes, i mean i dont log on as root
<thoreauputic> stefano: you can use kdesu kate for instance
<stefano> i know that
<stefano> yes
<stefano> thats what i do
<thoreauputic> stefano: OK :)
<stefano> lol we misunderstood each other
<thoreauputic> stefano: yes :)
<stefano> awe time for lunch
<stefano> see you guyss
<stefano> have a nice day :)
<|marty|> bye
<|marty|> i have looked through the logs
<FHX> do i type: make install ? (after make)
<|marty|> Dec 30 14:08:10 localhost sudo:    neilc : TTY=pts/5 ; PWD=/home/neilc ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/kdesu_stub -
<|marty|> Dec 30 14:08:19 localhost sudo: (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=pts/4 ruser= rhost=  user=neilc
<FHX> or is there something before the words "make install"
<|marty|> I get anm authentication failure
<thoreauputic> !tell |marty| about fixresolution
<FHX> do i do: sudo make install, sud-c make install, or make install?
<FHX> XD
<|marty|> well I fixed the resolution and then after that it was all ok
<FHX> hussam: Hm..what command comes after "make"?
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|marty|> then I tried using admin mode in a gui
<hussam> sudo make install
<FHX> Ty ^^
<thoreauputic> |marty|: have a look at ubotu's URL above
<|marty|> I fixed the resolution
<eledu> hi...
<hussam> are you trying to compile it?
<eledu> hi just one quick noob question
<FHX> Yup, trying to compile
<FHX> i just finished sudo make install.
<FHX> Hm..not sure how to access it. alt+f2 +?
<eledu> how to show my ubuntu version?
<hussam> FHX: kdesu kcontrol
<thoreauputic> eledu:  lsb_release -a
<hussam> under system administration
<eledu> thxs
<kruemmel> hey
<kruemmel> ive got a question
<kruemmel> i get into the internet with "pon dsl-provider"
* mode/#kubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<FHX> hussam: I found it, but when I click install new theme it won't show me my .tar.gz, it only allows me to access a folder called /root which has nothing in it to install. o.o
<kruemmel> but after every restart, i have to run "pppoeconf", after that, the "pon dsl-provider" does work
<kruemmel> please, help me
<hussam> FHX: doesn;t it let you navigate out of root?
<FHX> hussam: Nope, won't let me.
<kruemmel> ??
<nicholas1520> i have a  question: i installed apache, php and such with the synaptic package manager and the directory for the apache interface is: /var/www/ now and that part belongs to root and obviously i can't write any data to there and i have no idea what password the root account uses or even how to login to it.
<hussam> FHX: give me a second. I'm making a new package for kdmtheme. Once I install it, I'll try it and tell you
<FHX> Okie
<thoreauputic> !tell nicholas1520 about root
<FHX> x.x sorry for all the trouble.
<nicholas1520> yay
<xwolf-> what's the opt dir for?
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: you can install things there - but I prefer to install extra/ non-ubuntu stuff in /usr/local
<hussam> FHX: works for me :(
<thoreauputic> I bever use /opt myself
<thoreauputic> s/bever/never
<xwolf-> perl :D
<thoreauputic> xwolf-: perl is in the repos and it also should be installed by default
<thoreauputic> AFAIK
<xwolf-> no, i wont install perl, just recognized the s/wrong/right
<thoreauputic> ah I see :)
<xwolf-> but i might as well install php, apache and mysql
<FHX> hussam: Hm..i closed it and restarted it and it works again, but which file is it exactly that it is look for ? o.o
<hussam> FHX: not sure, maybe a .theme or .tar.gz file
<xwolf-> let me change to xchat, hang on
* mode/#kubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<FHX> hussam: Oh..I just noticed. it's a different sort of theme i was talking about. =( http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=28724
<hussam> FHX: that should work
<FHX> on themes manager?
<xwolf-> there i go, in xchat ;)
<hussam> yep
<FHX> but isn't themes manager for themes? the one i was looking at is for the login screen
<hussam> kdm themes are login screen themes
<FHX> oh.
<hussam> you are mistaking kde themes with kdm themes
<FHX> hm...so can theme manager take kdm themes?
<FHX> or kde only?
<udomsak> hi all
<hussam> kdm theme manager you just compiled takes kdm (login) themes
<FHX> omg. *feels stupid* I SEE THE LIGHT
<FHX> XD
<udomsak> Why I press 'Apply buttion' to change keyboard switch group it no effect  ?
<udomsak> I Gnome it suddenly
<udomsak> In Gnome it suddenly
<hussam> FHX: ok good luck, I gotta leave now
<y_o_u> hello all. total linux/kde/kubuntu n00b here. trying to install baghira on kubuntu 5.10 and where you download the file it says "Baghira is allready part of the Official Debian Archive, so you can just apt-get install it from Sid." what does that mean, in n00b speak?
<newbieonlinux> Why cant I login as user manager (root) in kubuntu?
<nicholas1520> you know thats my same question
<xwolf-> kubuntu doesnt trust us :D
<nicholas1520> tru
<newbieonlinux> but how ?
<newbieonlinux> anyone must know
<nicholas1520> simple. it doesn't like us.
<xwolf-> run kuser and check out those settings
<nicholas1520> it is evil..
<nicholas1520> evil.
<xwolf-> perhaps there's something there
<newbieonlinux> xwolf- kuser?
<newbieonlinux> what is that.p
<xwolf-> yes
<nicholas1520> how to "start" or something kuser? im a professional n00b :P
<xwolf-> hoho, you are just a step to go from me (it's been 3 hours using kub already haha)
<xwolf-> go to K MENU > Run Command
<xwolf-> then type kuser
<Set> kubuntu owns
<xwolf-> afk
<jahshua--> can anyone please explain to me what these two commands will do
<jahshua--> sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<jahshua--> sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<Anth0ny_> Can anyone help me how to make Konquer show file-indexes in text-view (Persistent)
<newbieonlinux> I got Cannot conversate with su kde
<Set> the first one will delete that file
<Set> the second will copy
<newbieonlinux> why+
<Anth0ny_> everytime I logoff, the the file index is shown with huge icons
<newbieonlinux> Set do u know. I want to run in root (but in the dekstop)
<Set> we're in kubuntu
<Set> dunno. ask someone else. I use debian and Xandros
<nicholas1520> now
<nicholas1520> if i want to umm run something as root
<nicholas1520> liek just chmod a damn folder lol
<Set> sudo
<nicholas1520> it hates me.
<Set> or runas
<nicholas1520> gives me operation denied all the time
<jahshua--> can anyone tell me ?
<Set> are your user in the sudo list?
<nicholas1520> runas?
<Set> jahshua--, I did
<nicholas1520> yup
<Set> run as
<Set> su
<jahshua--> Set: what changes does that make to the Kubuntu default ?
<Set> I don't know. I'm a newb myself. ask them who told you to write that
<Set> it has something to do with konqueror. are you troubleshooting it?
<Set> probably a settings file
<jahshua--> nah its on kubuntu.org
<jahshua--> hehe
<Set> a wild guess is that you remove the default profile for konqueror and adds in a new profile for default
<jahshua--> thanks tho
<jahshua--> :)
<Set> link me plz. I wanna learn aswell
<_thumper_> Hi all, quick question, how many people here are learning C++ or would like to learn more C++?
<jahshua--> k
<jahshua--> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<jahshua--> its under
<jahshua--> How do I change Konqueror back to the default KDE profiles?
<Set> I was right
<Set> wohoo for me
<newbieonlinux> Set how i be user in sudo list?
<Set> you remove the Kubuntu profile and add in the KDE default
<newbieonlinux> Set how i do that?
<Set> newbieonlinux, the user you made when you installed should be a sudoer
<Set> newbieonlinux, that was for jahshua--
<newbieonlinux> Set i have done it but its says Converse with Su failed
<newbieonlinux> Set i must be root in my dekstop
<Set> newbieonlinux, http://ubuntuguide.org/#allowmoresudoers
<jahshua--> what im wondering is, what does the KDE default look like i guess
<Set> http://ubuntuguide.org/#allowrootlogingnome that's for ubuntu, not kubuntu.
<Set> newbieonlinux, sorry that I can't help you. I use sudo
<AoP> I use sudo to
<xwolf-> how do i set url double-clicks in xchat to be opened with firefox?
<Set> xwolf-, try settings and helper applications. or something. I use konversation
<newbieonlinux> Set what they mean with system_username ?
<newbieonlinux> what should i take instead
<newtolinux> I donno
<Set> newbieonlinux, you're better off with asking in open, than directly to me. I've only tried kubuntu for like 1 day, and I spent that day getting wifi working
<mad_man> what is your problem newbieonlinux ?
<Anth0ny_> how do I show the actual up/download-speed on my NIC?
<kkathman> Anth0ny_: I'd suggest loggin to www.dslreports.com and choosing the "tools" on the left and follow the instructions for the speed test
<Anth0ny_> isn't there any way to do it with ifconfig?
<mcscruff> is there any swf to 3gp converstion software for linux?
<kkathman> Anth0ny_: your hardware is a set speed actually - but what its hooked up to is totally different
<thoreauputic> Anth0ny_: or install bmon ( bandwidth monitor)
<Anth0ny_> okay
<kkathman> Anth0ny_: the speed on the card is at the speed of light, but your internal connection to your network, your ISP, etc is the real test
<kkathman> ifconfig only gives you connection info basically
<Anth0ny_> bmon was exactly what I was looking for
<Anth0ny_> someone I uploading to me right now, and now I am able to se his current upload-speed
<Anth0ny_> thanks
<Anth0ny_> isn't there somekind of a tool that can be used inside Gnome/KDE?
<Anth0ny_> netmon?
<epp> how can i speed up my linux?
<Chousuke> epp: In many ways. Why?
<Chousuke> Is it abnormally slow?
<epp> im running a 800mhz, 512mb ram, 8mb videocard.
<Chousuke> That should be enough to run it quite well.
<Chousuke> There's no magical switch to speed it up significantly, unless there's a configuration error somewhere.
<hussam> epp: that's actually a good system. I'm getting by with only 384MB ram.
<epp> yeah... but apps are slow slow to boot up...
<thoreauputic> turning off eye candy is a good place to start
<thoreauputic> epp: which apps ?
<Chousuke> epp: The HD is a limiting factor
<epp> plus my video card sucks soo bad that, videos are all choppy.
<Chousuke> epp: make sure DMA is enabled
<thoreauputic> epp: that's probably a DMA issue
<epp> yeah, last time i ran linux i did something to speed it up.
<thoreauputic> !dma
<Chousuke> it makes a _huge_ difference.
<hussam> eye candy makes a difference especially with a 8MB ram vga
<epp> is that in bios?
<Chousuke> nah
<thoreauputic> !tell epp`about dma
<bhna> epp: edit your /etc/hdparm
<thoreauputic> ag typo
<Anth0ny_> !tell Anth0ny_ about dma
<thoreauputic> !tell epp about dma
<bhna> !dma
<epp> haha
<thoreauputic> that factoid is too long :(
<thoreauputic> bhna: the factoid is too long so it gets diverted to /msg
<epp> how do i turn off eyecandy? themes?
<thoreauputic> epp: I would run kcontrol and turn off tool tip bubble etc there
<thoreauputic> hmm - maybe you can do that from the kicker with a right click, - I'm not in KDE atm
<thoreauputic> it's all in the control centre anyway...
<epp> what theme should i pick?
<kkathman> thoreauputic:  greetings :)
<kkathman> hey hussam :)
<thoreauputic> kkathman: hi :)
<thoreauputic> epp: just experiment and see
<thoreauputic> epp: you can always change it back
<kkathman> k_menu -- system settings
<kkathman> new KDE users should live there for the first 72 hours
<epp> how can i add music to amarok from another computer? like mounting it to a folder?
<epp> or is there a place that shows all network computers?
<kkathman> Konqueror
<kkathman> but if your music is, say on a windows box, you'll need to setup samba probably
<jahshua--> ok so i did sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<jahshua--> sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<jahshua--> but nothing has changed
<epp> yeah it works....
<epp> kkathman, smb://mainpc shows me what i want... but how do i get it to amarok?
<kkathman> jahshua--: what are you trying to do?
<jahshua--> on the kubuntu FAQ it says Kubuntu Breezy comes with a simplified Konqueror profile to make things more use friendly compared to default KDE.
<jahshua--> To get back to the default KDE profiles:
<kkathman> epp: I dont use amarok, but I assume you should be able to open the samba folders using smb://
<jahshua--> then those two commands
<epp> k
<thoreauputic> jahshua--: you copied it with sudo so it now has root permissions - you'll need to chown -R to your user I think
<epp> can i mount them?
<jahshua--> thoreaupeutic how do i do that
<kkathman> jahshua--: you could always just rename your .kde folder and restart  - that would keep your current settings and start anew...or in system settings there is a setting on most things to "reset"
<thoreauputic> hmm chown user:user filename would do in that case I think
<thoreauputic> with sudo
<jahshua--> what do  put for user file name
<epp> k... sorry i was adding media the wrong way... there is a folder called network, lol may bad.
<jahshua--> thats all the instructions give on the site
<jahshua--> why dont they explain the rest
<thoreauputic> jahshua--: your user name :)
<reon> Hi
<kkathman> thoreauputic: good answer dude
<kkathman> hi reon
<thoreauputic> jahshua--: and the file concerned
<reon> What file holds the NTP time server information ?
<jahshua--> file?
<jahshua--> this is for the kde settings
<jahshua--> not a file
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<jahshua--> man im confused :/
<kkathman> reon not sure, but the ntp main page should tell you
<thoreauputic> jahshua--: ah sorry I thought you were copying to your home dir - ignore me
<kkathman> reon check out man ntp  also
* thoreauputic needs sleep
<visik7> hi
<jahshua--> ok so what should i do now ?
<jahshua--> :/
<reon> what ntp main page ? According to the debian docs it is stored in /etc/ntp.conf but i cannot find that in kubuntu
<reon> no man entry for ntp...
<kkathman> reon if there isnt a conf file then either a) create one  or b) run the configuration process (whatever it is)
<thoreauputic> reon: ntpdate
<kkathman> thanx thoreauputic :)
<jahshua--> anyone?
<visik7> I've apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but konqueror icons are missing
<visik7> what's wrong ???
<kkathman> jahshua--: Im lost as to what you are trying to do
<jahshua--> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<jahshua--> its there under How do I change Konqueror back to the default KDE profiles?
<Determinist> is there any way to remove all the default colour schemes and windecos that come with KDE?
<thoreauputic> Determinist: yes, run fluxbox instead ;)
* thoreauputic runs away
<Determinist> lol
<Determinist> no, seriously, under gnome you can remove gnome-themes and the other crap that comes by default with it, is there nothing similar in kde?
* thoreauputic is going to get some sleep 
<thoreauputic> bye everyone :)
<jahshua--> kkathman can you help me ?
<jahshua--> ok bye
<jahshua--> thereauputic
<kkathman> Determinist: k-menu, systemsettings
<kkathman> you can remove about anything you wish
<jahshua--> :|
<reon> Anybody know of a good font guide for Kubuntu. The Gnome guides dont work to hot for KDE ?
<Determinist> kkathman: nope, wont let me remove the default ones
<kkathman> Determinist: why exactly are you trying to remove them?
<Determinist> kkathman: because i see no reason for them to exist.
<kkathman> then you shouldnt be running KDE, as thoropeutic indicated
<Determinist> that makes no sense :P
<kkathman> go back to gnome...KDE has themes and such for the added capability for choice and so-called "eye candy" if you will
<_arafat> how can i disable dhcp on bootup? I do not want to press "strg + c" every time when it waits for an dhcp offer...
<epp> ok  so when i want to add media to amarok it only shows the filesystem root, dev, home, opt, etc... where is the network folder with othercomputers located?
<kkathman> _arafat: change your connection from DHCP to static perhaps?
<jahshua--> kkathman can you help me ?
<jahshua--> please
<kkathman> I'll try...but I got lost with exactly what you are trying to do
<arafat> kkathman: well, when i plug a cable into my notebook i want to have a dhcp offer...but not before!
<arafat> like in windows...:-)
<Determinist> kkathman: is there any way to know if a file on the system belongs to any package?
<jahshua--> did you see the link i left
<jahshua--> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<jahshua--> its there under How do I change Konqueror back to the default KDE profiles?
<epp> ok  so when i want to add media to amarok it only shows the filesystem root, dev, home, opt, etc... where is the network folder with othercomputers located?
<kkathman> jahshua--: sounds like you are trying to get back to the profiles you had in hoary maybe?
<kkathman> Determinist: Im not aware of a single command that tests a file to see if its in a package
<arafat> Determinist: try apt-file
<jahshua--> well i did the commands that they have on there and nothing has happened
<leafw> how come kvim is not available for breezy ? What is the proper substitue for it (there are several listed: vim-tcl vim-python vim-perl vim-gtk vim-gnome )
<jahshua--> im just wondering if everything is ok now
<nalioth> Determinist: install and update apt-file. after that, run apt-file search $STRING
<Determinist> nalioth: k mate, thanks
<epp> ?
<kkathman> nalioth:  thanks
<kkathman> nalioth is king of the CLI
<epp> where is the samba f9older located on the fs?
<kkathman> jahshua--: if you are trying to reset Konq to the hoary config thats pretty well documented
<kkathman> jahshua--: Not sure this is what you want but here's a reference:  http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1603
<kkathman> epp: samba isnt a folder, its a protocol
<kkathman> well, there IS a samba folder (several in fact) but its a protocol
<epp> kkathman, then how do i get to remote computers from just a base fs?
<jahshua--> ok all i want to know is i did these two commands
<jahshua--> sudo rm -r /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/apps/konqueror
<jahshua--> then i did
<kkathman> epp: you set up samba and they are accessible via the smb://
<jahshua--> sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<jahshua--> so, nothing changed, but im worried i messed something up maybe
<epp> kkathman, all amarok shows it a base fs. or i would just type that in.
<kkathman> jahshua--: did you stop and start Konq ?
<arafat> kkathman: just in case you're interested: you can disable dhcp offers during bootup in /etc/network/interfaces!
<kkathman> epp did you try typing the smb(colon backslash) ??
<kkathman> arafat: thanx...good info to know
<epp> thaere is no place to type... its a dropdown box
<jahshua--> no i didnt
<kkathman> epp maybe someone who uses amarok more can tell you...I dont use it
<jahshua--> i dont have it running, just an icon in the tray
<jahshua--> thats all
<kkathman> kaffeine does allow that tho
<jahshua--> i opened it, but it was the same
<zenlunatic> how do you mamke your screen brighter?
<epp> welll some guy just told me to use sambafs and mount the computer to the local filesystem.
<sambagirl> anyone know where i can find history for mozilla? i dont see it on the toolbar
<Rubem> hi
<Rubem> can I add a "Clear Workspace" button to the bar?
<kkathman> sorry had to step away a moment
<jahshua--> how do i stop and start Konq
<kkathman> jahshua--: close it down and restart :)
<rubem> ooops... back
<jahshua--> well
<jahshua--> i mean
<rubem> can i add a "clear workspace" button?
<jahshua--> i didnt have it open
<jahshua--> since i did that
<jahshua--> then i opened it
<kkathman> jahshua--: dont have any ideas then, cuz that worked like a champ for me
<kkathman> now...you wont notice any "difference" unless you go to the menus
<kkathman> the menus are what changed
<julien> hello
<jahshua--> ok when i did sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<jahshua--> nothing happened
<jahshua--> in console
<jahshua--> is that correct
<jahshua--> like there as no text or anything
<kkathman> yep
<jahshua--> k
<kkathman> thats a simple copy
<kkathman> cp = copy
<jahshua--> right
<jahshua--> ok thanks kkathman
<kkathman> np
<kkathman> jahshua--: wait...you know what might have happened
<kkathman> did you rename that destination file before you did that cp ??
<jahshua--> no
<kkathman> jahshua--: you needed to have renamed the /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<kkathman> then did that cp command
<jahshua--> how can i do that
<rubem> can i add a "clear workspace" button?
<kkathman> although you did it at root
<jahshua--> i need to rename /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc   ?
<kkathman> hold a moment jahshua--
<jahshua--> k
<kkathman> jahshua--: just for grins, rename /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqeror.rc.back
<kkathman> then do your cp again
<jahshua--> can you show me what to type
<jahshua--> cause i dont know :/
<kkathman> jahshua--: I just did
<jahshua--> ok
<kkathman> rename /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc  /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqeror.rc.back
<jahshua--> first : same line ?
<jahshua--> k
<kkathman> we're just renaming the destimation file so you can cp to a clean file
<jahshua--> Bareword found where operator expected at (eval 1) line 1, near "/usr/share" (Missing operator before hare?)
<jahshua--> syntax error at (eval 1) line 1, near "/usr/share"
<kkathman> ?
<jahshua--> thats what it returned
<jahshua--> when i did that
<kkathman> hmmm
<kkathman> ohh wait
<kkathman> dang it...my bad
<jahshua--> hehe
<kkathman> instead of rename use mv
<kkathman> duh
<jahshua--> k
<kkathman> rename is for multiple files
<jahshua--> cannot move permission denied
<jahshua--> do i need to sudo
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> then do the sudo cp........  as before
<jahshua--> k
<jahshua--> ok
<jahshua--> done
<jahshua--> hmm
<jahshua--> konq still looks the same :p
<jahshua--> hehe
<jahshua--> hmmmmmm
<jahshua--> sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<jahshua--> yeh?
<rubem> how can a make a read-only file writable?
<Ouaaaahhh> Hello
<kkathman> rubem: check its permissions first
<Ouaaaahhh> With Konqueror How can I go to the / root directory ?
<kkathman> rubem there may be a reason its read only :)
<Ouaaaahhh> I want to access /tmp
<Ouaaaahhh> with konqueror
<kkathman> Ouaaaahhh: just type /
<seth_k|lappy> Ouaaaahhh, just type /tmp in
<kkathman> in the addie line
<Ouaaaahhh> Ah !! Yes Thanks you
<jahshua--> kkathamn is that the correct thing to copy ?
<jahshua--> sudo cp /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror-orig.rc /usr/share/apps/konqueror/konqueror.rc
<kkathman> yes
<jahshua--> hmm
<jahshua--> nothing changed :/
<kkathman> jah check your menu
<jahshua--> hmm ok well when i click konq its the same
<jahshua--> but the system has changed
<jahshua--> like the system icon
<kkathman> the konq itself wont change really
<jahshua--> ok
<kkathman> if you want to make changes
<kkathman> you configure your output, then do a "save as" under tools
* kkathman does not like konqueror on any level, but thats my personal choice :)
<jahshua--> ok
<jahshua--> do you use gnome ?
<hussam> hey folks, I'm using kde 3.4.3 . Anybody using kde 3.5.0 can help check if something is a bug?
<hussam> I mean if it fixed in kde 3.5.0
<hussam> The bug is in konqueror. Firefox 1.0.7 had the same bug but they fixed it in 1.5
<seth_k|lappy> hussam, i'm on 3.5.0, what's up
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: it's actually a silly bug. 1. open konqueror to any page. 2. place the mouse over a link , the mouse pointer will show the little hand on the link
<papa> hi
<chema> How to play dvd in kubuntu?
<kkathman> chema: kaffeine
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: now using the scroll mouse wheel, scroll down without moving the mouse ( just roll the wheel )
<chema> Not play, I need any codec?
<papa> i don't know
<seth_k|lappy> hussam, the cursor changes back to the pointer (doesn't remain as a hand)
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: the mouse button will still show the little hand even if there is no link under the pointer,
<seth_k|lappy> fixed then :)
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: good because in kde 3.4.3, it stay a hand untill I move the pointer.
<hussam> seth_k|lappy: ok thanks for the help
<seth_k|lappy> np hussam
<[Relic] > what file am I looking for to change the huge font in java to something that is compatible with the current theme/appearance I am using?
<jahshua--> kkathman: do you use gnome ?
<seth_k|lappy> in "java"? In a program that runs using Java, [Relic]  ?
<kkathman> jahshua--: no sir ... KDE
<[Relic] > either mozilla, the default root theme, or the java config are my best guess but I am not sure which is making the huge text
<[Relic] > not sure which files to look to edit either
<gnomefreak> is there any known issues with kubuntu-desktop 3.5 and apps like kdevelop3?
<[Relic] > I know this current java application has been using smaller text before so I am sure I can change it because it had the normally smaller text in the last install of kubuntu, I am just not sure ion this one
<jahshua--> kkathman isnt KDE .. konqueror ?
<jahshua--> or part of it
<jahshua--> heh
<kkathman> jahshua--: no
<kkathman> KDE is a desktop manager like fluxbox, xfce, gnome, etc
<kkathman> Konqueror is a KDE application
<jahshua--> ok right
<gnomefreak> konqueror is a web browser for kde desktop
<Determinist> just installed kwin-baghira, opened the windec prefs and most of them are off screen, anything i can do about it?
<jahshua--> is xfce easy to use ?
<nalioth> jahshua--: sure it is.
<nalioth> jahshua--: install xubuntu-desktop and see for yourself
<jahshua--> ok
<jahshua--> xubuntu yeh?
<kkathman> jahshua--: xubuntu is very good for smaller systems...not nearly the overhead of KDE, but still reasonably configurable
<nalioth> jahshua--: and if you have  high-horsepower box, it'll speed it up so you'll need a seat belt
<[Relic] > what is the easiest way to make root access have the same theme/appearance that my current settings have?
<jahshua--> ok so should i just search xubuntu on adept ?
<jahshua--> is that the best way
<nalioth> [Relic] : you shouldn't be using 'root' things enough to be bothered
<nalioth> jahshua--: xubuntu-desktop
<kkathman> jahshua--: no, just sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<[Relic] > but I am thinking the defaults for java were set up in root so if I can match what I am using to root I could actually have the proper font sizes and then I could actually used adpet since I wouldn't have that hideous blaring white background
<kkathman> jahshua--: then simply log out, and then at the splash screen click the sessions at the bottom left, and select xubuntu
<kkathman> jahshua--: most apps will be gnome based, but since you have KDE you can still run KDE apps :)
<jahshua--> oh thats great thanks alot kkathman :D
<jahshua--> i have two more questions, easy ones :)
<jahshua--> how many desktops are available for kubuntu
<jahshua--> and i have already installed Gnome, but now i have all the Gnome appas in my KDE also, how can i seperate them so that i just have KDE apps in KDE and Gnome apps in Gnome
<epp> amarok wont play any sound... but i get system sounds...
<hunika> hello
<kkathman> epp you might need to install a different engine
<hunika> I would like to ask a simple question
<kkathman> like the xine one
<epp> yeah... i did...
<kkathman> go ahead hunika
<xag> Hi
<hunika> Can I have all the avaible packages for  ubuntu on cd?
<epp> I installed the xine one and it still doesnt work.
<hunika> kkathman: ?
<kkathman> hunika well I suppose you could if they fit...theres like 17000
<Xag_> I have a problem setting up kmail and courier-imap, I can not create new subfolder, does anyone can help?
<kkathman> hunika do you want to install from there?
<hunika> kkathman: I mean the basic ones because Fedora / Suse ships with 5 cd's
<hunika> kkathman: in order to not to use net
<kkathman> hunika I suppose you could
<epp> kkathman, my video is wokring off the xine engine...
<jahshua--> i have installed Gnome, now i have all the Gnome apps in my KDE also, how can i seperate them so that i just have KDE apps in KDE and Gnome apps in Gnome
<hunika> kkathman: to have xine, gimp, and so on
<hunika> kkathman: w32codecs
<kkathman> hunika you'd neet to change your /etc/apt/sources.list to install from CD tho
<hunika> kkathman: but i can not download cd images
<mase> can someone help me? im trying to auto mount my xp drive through fstab, but with read only permission to any user so i can play mp3s on that drive..
<kkathman> hunika ohhh I see
<RichardC> hey guys
<kkathman> you mean can you actually GET a CD set of all the packages from Ubuntu?
<mwe> is it somehow possible to change titlebar icon of an application?
<hunika> kkathman: yes
<hunika> kkathman: that is what i am talking about
<RichardC> is there a way for me to lessen the amount of files that synaptic downloads at one time?
<kkathman> hunika - hmmm I dont think thats available, no
<epp> mase, i think there is an app out that auto does that for you...
<kkathman> not that I know of at least
<mase> epp: which
<RichardC> i think that on my dial-up, i should lessen the number for more reliablility
<hunika> kkathman: that is the main problem with ubuntu
<RichardC> reliability
<epp> mase, 1 sec i will check
<hunika> kkathman: you need internet connection
<kkathman> hunika: I suggest you file a bug report   at   bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<hunika> kkathman: to allow universe-multiuniverse to play mp3
<kkathman> hunika: I dont disagree
<hunika> kkathman: do you think that at this point of view suse, fedora are better
<kkathman> no
<kkathman> I dont like fedora at all
<kkathman> SuSE is quite robust, I'll admit
<kkathman> if I were to run anything other than ubuntu, I'd run SUSE
<kkathman> hunika: remember it costs alot of money to make and distribute CDs
<hunika> kkathman: then why you use ubuntu if you think that suse is better
<jahshua--> i have installed Gnome, now i have all the Gnome apps in my KDE also, how can i seperate them so that i just have KDE apps in KDE and Gnome apps in Gnome?
<kkathman> distributing one is one thing..but 5 or 6 is alot...especially since ubuntu doesnt sell commercial packages yet
<hunika> kkathman: are you sure that the bugzilla address is corect
<kkathman> both Fedora and SUSE do sell commericially
<mase> epp: find anything ?
<epp> mase, hold for 1 more minute.
<kkathman> hunika: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<hunika> kkathman: the problem with ubuntu is that it does not works out from the box
<kkathman> hunika: it did for me
<hunika> kkathman: you could play mp3, avi and so on?
<kkathman> sure
<kkathman> not mp3s because you have to get the codex
<justanother> g' evening guys
<kkathman> codecs
<jahshua--> anyone can help me ?
<kkathman> but thats because those arent "legal" if you will
<jahshua--> i have installed Gnome, now i have all the Gnome apps in my KDE also, how can i seperate them so that i just have KDE apps in KDE and Gnome apps in Gnome?
<hunika> kkathman:  that is the problem you see
<kkathman> no thats not a problem...thats necessary
<hunika> kkathman: windows in this point of view is better
<jahshua--> lol
<kkathman> jahshua--: you cannot separate them...you have both available which is a good thing
<jahshua--> ok cool
<epp> mase, i have used it before... but noone semms to know of it... so i will google it for you.
<kkathman> hunika: well seeing that windows pays the licenses that may be true to an extent
<kkathman> but then Windows isnt free
<jahshua--> AND
<jahshua--> its not linux!
<jahshua--> :D
<kkathman> right
<kkathman> and not OSS
<jahshua--> not alot of things in fact :p
<hunika> kkathman: yes it is not free, but you can play almost every file formats with it
<kkathman> hunika: you are either committed to open source or you arent
<hunika> kkathman: I am a new user at linux so I think I am objective
<hunika> kkathman: I like it
<justanother> i have a problem with kde and sudo... the administrator mode isn't working
<kkathman> hunika: no argument there
<justanother> i searched and found this: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8681
<kkathman> you see those MP3 formats arent public domain
<justanother> but it says it's already fixed (i'm using 5.10)
<kkathman> and I dare say that you are probably playing illegal music anyway :)
<hunika> kkathman: anyway i will write to bugzilla in hope that someone out there in the ubuntu world will do something
<kkathman> but, then issue is that linux distros wont typically include these on any disks unless you pay for it
<epp> !tell mase about ntfs
<jahshua--> kkathman how many other desktops are available for kubuntu??
<hussam> kkathman: that's why I only play internet radio
<justanother> i tried several things like kdesu systemsettings, sudo systemsettings - nohting works :( - can anybody help me plz
<jahshua--> too many to name ?
<kkathman> fedora and suse do NOT have codecs or restricted formats either
<hussam> kkathman: I don't do mp3's
<kkathman> unless you buy their boxed sets
<kkathman> they have to do it that way dont you see
<hunika> kkathman: my problem with ubuntu is that at my pc it does not worked out from the box
<hunika> kkathman: i needed to download xine engine
<jahshua--> thats part of the fun
<hunika> kkathman: and a few packages
<jahshua--> imo
<RichardC> kkathman: do you know how to change the number of files that synaptic will download at one time?
<jahshua--> you get to choose what you use
<hunika> kkathman: but who don't has a net connection
<kkathman> hunika - I'd dare say that your definition of "out of the box working" is different than mine
<kkathman> you didnt have to download the xine, for instance
<hunika> probably
<hunika> kkathman: at mine pc i had to because gstreamer engine did not work
<kkathman> hunika - but it DOES work, if you spend the time working on it I think
<kkathman> now there are things that are NOT on the install...which I personally like
<kkathman> I HATE fedora that installs EVERYTHING...its so bloated
<kkathman> better to ADD to your install, rather than take away
<epp> mace, sorry, it has been deleted. but i have the code right here...
<mase> yeah, i just noticed
<epp> i will put it all together, and send it to you.
<mase> ok thanks
<epp> mase, sending file.
<mase> k, waiting
<epp> mase, its being send through DCC, did a window popup?
<mase> nope
<epp> mase, i will upload it to my webserver... will send link in a jiffy.
<mase> thanks dude
<LazyAce`> ok, lets say i have ubuntu as my main install, and i decided i wanted to check out kubuntu, and installed hte kubuntu set up, and it messed up my ubuntu install partially, how could i delete kubuntu and not affect my ubuntu?
<hunika> kkathman-away: I have posted my views at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-artwork/+bug/6310.
<epp> mase, in Konsole type "wget http://www.epfiles.com/linux/winmac_fstab" > "chmod 777 winmac_fstab" > "sudo ./winmac_fstab"
<mase> alright..
<mase> done that..
<mase> do i have to mount it again?
<epp> did it work?
<mase> or what
<epp> no its mounted...
<epp> im media
<mase> ah mount -a
<epp> is it sucsesful?
<mase> yeah, totally
<mase> thanks a bunch
<epp> yea
<LazyAce`> PENIS
<epp> i knew it was outhere...
<LazyAce`> that wasn't supposed to cross networks lol
<epp> hehe
<mase> =] 
<epp> k so back to my problem everyone... amarok wont play sound, but system sounds play.
<mase> amarok?
<mase> use xmms..
<brunocs> Hello all. I'm having some problems with mounting.. Can anyone help me?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<apokryphos> =)
<jahshua> oooh i like XFCE
<jahshua> :D
<jahshua> thanks kkathman
<kkathman-away> np
<brunocs> OK. I have one CDRW/DVD-ROM drive and one DVD-RW drive. When I insert a disk in the DVD-RW drive, everything works fine (it automounts and opens the media:/ window). However, when I insert a DVD into the CDRW/DVD-ROM drive, it fails (strangely, it works if the disk is a CD, both data or music. The problem appears to be only w/ DVD disks)
<brunocs> the specific error is: "An error occurred while loading media:/hdd: The file or folder media:/hdd does not exist."
<brunocs> \/dev/hdd is my CDRW/DVD-ROM drive, which is the one w/ automount problems for DVD disks
<brunocs> I appreciate any hints! :-) Thanks
<epp> mase: but amarok has a nice itunes style library.
<apokryphos> mase: xmms is the worst application out now that some people still actually freakin' use :)
<Chousuke> xmms really suffers from its age.
<mase> bah i still use xmms..
<Chousuke> nothing wrong with the app itself.
<mase> what's a good one then?
<Chousuke> it's just old
<epp> mase, amarok =).
<DaSkreech> Ahhhhhh
<apokryphos> considering the other applications that are out, it's pretty absurd to still use it
<apokryphos> JuK and amaroK are my favourite
<DaSkreech> Whats wrong with my machine
<Chousuke> And nowadays I for one would appreciate proper support for unicode and stuff, at least.
<DaSkreech> I left it on last night and everything is moving pixel by pixel now
<DaSkreech> Thats not supposed to happen :-(
<brunocs> does anyone have any hints on my problem, please?
<epp> apokryphos, im getting no output, and i have tried all the engines.
<apokryphos> epp: which ones have you tried?
<apokryphos> Did you get the codecs, if it's mp3s you're trying to play?
<epp> gstreamer, xine, aRts
<apokryphos> epp: with the xine engine, does it look like it's playing?
<epp> yeah... but very fast.
<apokryphos> if it's not working, then (i) your sound system altogether is mucked up, (ii) the volume isn't on.
<apokryphos> epp: fast?
<epp> like it gets through a song in like 4 seconds but no sound
<apokryphos> :/
<apokryphos> epp: with the other engines?
<epp> well... gstreamer just says that it cant be played... and i dont want to use aRts
<apokryphos> epp: install gstreamer0.8-mad and akode-mpeg
<mase> ugh amarok is gay
<mase> doesnt play mp3s
<apokryphos> no, amarok is not gay, and yes -- it does play mp3s if you get the codecs
<mase> oh fosho
<mase> then i will get them
<apokryphos> I just mentioned them (see up)
<epp> mase, "apt-get install mpg321"
<epp> :)
<apokryphos> solution!
<epp> yeah!!!! it works!
<epp> i uninstalled mpg321 and reinstalled!
<mase> k
<mase> still doesnt work
<mase> wont add my files
<epp> what do u mean...
<mase> wont add the files..
<apokryphos> mase: huh?
<mase> on that build collection thing
<mase> it says they're not "playable"
<apokryphos> mase: install those codecs, as listed above, close amarok, restart it, then drag whatever mp3s you want into the playlist
<apokryphos> mase: well, what's the exact error?
<epp> yeah... after u select the folders u want to add... push tools>rescan collection
<brunocs> Hello all. I saw on the wiki that media:/ doesn't use HAL. Anyone knows what this means, and if it can have anything to do with mounting problems?
<mase> k
<mase> still doesnt work
<epp> really... thats odd.
<apokryphos> mase: what is the error already
<epp> are u clicking on collecting to left?
<epp> collection*
<apokryphos> brunocs: where did you see that?
<mase> well the tracks are added on the left
<mase> but it doesnt play :/
<epp> yeah... exactly my prob.
<apokryphos> mase: it doesn't play, and amarok gives you no error?
<mase> exactly
<epp> go to amarok settings.
<mase> er
<mase> not playable
<mase> but this time it added em
<apokryphos> huh?
<epp> yeah... ok
<_gigi_> salve
<epp> go to settings>amarok config> engine
<apokryphos> it's a pretty simple process, not quite sure how you guys are getting this muddled...
<apokryphos> install the codecs > open amarok > drag in and play an mp3. How hard can that be?
<epp> i think he needs the xine engine.
<epp> apt-get install amarok-xine
<mase> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mase>   amarok-xine: Depends: amarok (= 2:1.2.3-1ubuntu4) but 2:1.3.1-0ubuntu4 is to b    e installed
<mad_man> isten there somthing about you have to install some special packages before you can play mp3 files?
<apokryphos> !amarok 1.3.7
<ubotu> amarok 1.3.7 is, like, totally, at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.3.7.php
<apokryphos> mase: go there
<apokryphos> mad_man: yes
<gigi> nessun italiano in room??
<epp> gigi, babelfish translate?
<gigi> no
<mase> k
<mase> wtf is that, apokryphos ?
<apokryphos> gigi: #ubuntu-it
<apokryphos> mase: the newest amarok
<mase> well wheres the downlaod thing for it
<mase> :/
<gigi> ok
<gigi> tanks
<mase> er
<mase> whats the thing for it again
<mase> apt/sources.list ?
<mase> got it..
<mase> installinggg
<mase> so what irc client should i use?
<mase> konversation, xchat ?
<apokryphos> konversation is good
<epp> mase are u running hoary or breezy?
<mase> no idea what that means
<epp> im using konversation.
<epp> its your version of ubuntu
<mase> dont know
<epp> breezy is the brand new one.
<mase> then its that one
<epp> hoary is like a few moths old
<robotgeek> mase: cat /etc/issue
<mase> is it bad that i have hoary stuff on my sources list?
<mase> hehe
<apokryphos> mase: cat /etc/issue
<apokryphos> ah
<robotgeek> apokryphos: :)
<mase> its the newest kubuntu
<mase> soooooo
<apokryphos> .....what's the output?
<mase> breezy bagger..
<epp> im using amarok 1.3.1
<epp> it works fine...
<Tachyon> Anyone have a good link to documentation on mounting drives?  The stuff in the Ubuntu Guide only covers a bit of it. :/
<robotgeek> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<mase> ok
<mase> now it plays
<epp> Tachyon, ntfs windows?
<mase> just updating it worked
<epp> its nice =)
<Tachyon> epp: No, my Windows parition is fine.  I want to fix some issues I've got with both the CD/DVD drive and with my USB key.
<mase> well
<mase> how do i keep the blue thing opened
<mase> when you first play a song
<epp> set it
<jahshua> hello, im just wondering what other window managers there is aside from kde, gnome and XFCE.. anyone know any others that are fairly easy to use
<epp> mase, amarok > xmms?
<epp> or =?
<epp> or<?
<mase> well if it would stay the same size xmms stays..
<epp> you can set it to look like xmms...
<mase> yeah but its fucking huge
<robotgeek> jahshua: fluxbox, openbox , several
<robotgeek> jahshua: apt-cache search window | grep manager
<mase> can amarok play shoutcast live radio
<robotgeek> mase: yes
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> thanks robot
<mase> lol
<mase> i got rid of borders on it
<mase> how do i get it back?
<robotgeek> jahshua: np, looks like you havent found tab complete yet
<epp> yeah... its on the left bar under... playlists>Radio Streams
<jahshua> hm?
<robotgeek> jahshua: robot<press tab key> should autocomplete to robotgeek
<jahshua> robotgeek
<jahshua> nope
<jahshua> hmm
<robotgeek> jahshua: there ya go
<jahshua> nah i typed that :p
<jahshua> hehehe
<mase> how do i get the borders back ? :/
<robotgeek> jahshua: hmm, what client are you using?
<mase> ah got it
<epp> mase, hu?
<lorenzo> hi
<robotgeek> hey lorenzo
<epp> hey lorenzo.
<lorenzo> hey
<epp> need help?
<lorenzo> any italian here?
<robotgeek> #kubuntu-it , maybe. also try #ubuntu-it
<robotgeek> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jahshua> robot: irssi
<lorenzo> prego :-)
<lorenzo> grazie a voi
<lorenzo> thanks
<robotgeek> jahshua: it should work, it works for me
<yacc> Just wondering, is there a way to cross-update a Sarge system to Ubuntu? *wonder*
<robotgeek> yacc: people have done it, i believe
<lorenzo> robotgeek, do you really think it's possible?
<mase> so how do i make konversation transparent
<lorenzo> i would like to do it
<epp> meh... i dunno... i need all the cpu i can get so i lay off that.
<robotgeek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFAQ?highlight=%28sarge%29
<robotgeek> yacc: ^^
<epp> anyone know of some good games for linux?
<epp> freeware?
<DaSkreech> http://www.happypenguin.org
<robotgeek> epp: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games
<epp> any names of the best ones?
<epp> personal favorites mabey?
<DaSkreech> epp: What are you interested in?
<DaSkreech> Wesnoth!! :)
<robotgeek> epp: i don't play any, so sorry
<epp> rpg, action, shooter,
<epp> but my videocard cant do 3d so im kinda screwed for the best ones.
<DaSkreech> I like Lost Labrynith
<DaSkreech> Action .. I guess I play Metal Blob Solid more than the others
<DaSkreech> And Chromium is one of the betetr shooters
<DaSkreech> better
<angasule> I'd love a clone of Fury of the Furries
<epp> mmm very good... i will chack these out
<Tachyon> When I try to play a DVD from my DVD drive in Totem, I get the following error: "Failed to open device /dev/hdc for reading: Permission denied"
<epp> Tachyon tried running "sudo Totem"?
<Tachyon> epp: Then I get this error in Konsole: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/484687
<Tachyon> (After attempting to play the DVD; Totem opens fine)
<mase> well hello there
<DaSkreech> Can pacakges graduate from one repository to another?
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: graduate?
<brunocs> An error occurred while loading media:/hdd:
<brunocs> The file or folder media:/hdd does not exist."
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Yeah
<brunocs> Hello all. I'm using the latest version of Kubuntu and I'm facing a mounting problem. My CDRW-DVDROM drive succefully automounts and opens the media:/ window when I insert a CD disk, but fails when I try to put a DVD disk. The error is "An error occurred while loading media:/hdd: The file or folder media:/hdd does not exist.". Any ideas, please?
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: what do you mean by graduate?
<DaSkreech> Well go from Universe to main
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<DaSkreech> or from multiverse to universe
<epp> Tachyon, sorry i have no idea... try asking in #ubuntu
<Tachyon> epp: 'Kay, thanks anyway. :)
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: prob not from multiverse to universe, but maybe from universe to main
<DaSkreech> Multiverse is strictly non free?
<epp> DaSkreech, do u have freecraft?
<nalioth> DaSkreech: depends on if the license changes
<DaSkreech> Right
<DaSkreech> So Blender could have migrated from multiverse to universe for example
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: blender is in multiverse?
<DaSkreech> Would have been
<DaSkreech> it was a commercial Linux application
<epp> is there a java editor for linux?
<MarcC-away> epp, jedit?
<DaSkreech> emacs?
<robotgeek> vim :)
<MarcC-away> is there a way to get the Konqueror built-in Konsole back? (The one that attaches to the bottom of the window and follows you around)
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: isn't blender in main
<robotgeek> yes it is in main, was in universe before
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: It would have been in multiverse about three years ago
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: hmm, i only heard abt blender much later :)
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Essetially the answer I'm looking for is yes then :)
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: yes
<DaSkreech> robotgeek: Whats the main criteria for main?
<ninnghizidha> Hello! My Volume-Up/Down keys can move the onscreen-volume-metre, but the volume doesnt change ...
<robotgeek> DaSkreech: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<ninnghizidha> .. and i cant get it to work the right way.
<ninnghizidha> may someone help me to get this working?
<ninnghizidha> i got two soundcards, and i guess kubuntu switches the volume of the other soundcard
<jahshua> robotgeek: there is a windows manager called gentoo ?
<robotgeek> jahshua: it's a file manager, like konqueror/nautilus
<epp> try going to multimedia>volume control>file>device then pick the soundcard your device is hooked up to
<epp> ninnghizidha, ^
* ninnghizidha goes there
<jahshua> ok
<ninnghizidha> I was there, but the device was already the right one ... and the volume-keys still behave not as they should
<jahshua> robotgeek: fvwm isnt in that list, but its available ?
<robotgeek> jahshua: shud be
<epp> im back!
<jahshua> the command would be .. sudo apt-get install fvwm  ?
<jahshua> the command would be .. sudo apt-get install fvwm-desktop  ?
<jahshua> heh
<jahshua> is that correct
<nalioth> !info fvwm
<ubotu> fvwm: (F(?) Virtual Window Manager, version 2.5), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 1:2.5.14-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2914 kB, Installed size: 6444 kB
<nalioth> jahshua: just fvwm   there is no -desktop
<jahshua> ok cool
<jahshua> thank you
<Yon> help me plz!
<Yon> im trying to set up my dialup network
<Yon> its dials up and conects but then i get a pppd error
<Yon> saying there is a problem with my password
<Yon> i made use the password is right 1000 times
<Yon> PLZ HELP ME
#kubuntu 2006-01-05
<DaSkreech> Yon: Have you called the ISP?
<Yon> it works in windows
* Tachyon is away: Gone to the movies
<Yon> is there any special setting i need to do other then add the account name and password
<Yon> help me
<Yon> plz
<DaSkreech> what settings are you using?
<robotgeek> Yon: i have no experience with dialup, sorry
<_dodo_> hallo! I need help, i've downloaded a new graphics card driver and i'll have to edit xorg.conf, but i dont know howto =)
<Yon> wat do u mean DaSkreech
<Yon> ?
<DaSkreech> Yon: Kppp>
<DaSkreech> ?
<Yon> yes
<DaSkreech> You have your Modem configured correctly?
<Yon> i didnt touch anything other then adding the password and username
<Yon> i dont know DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Look at configure
<Yon> i cant now, i need to reboot and cheak
<Yon> wat else am i looking 4
<DaSkreech> ah :-) Of course
<DaSkreech> Is Windows on NTFS?
<Yon> yes
<DaSkreech> hmm
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu can see it?
<Yon> wat do u mean it?
<Yon> wat do u mean?**
<DaSkreech> When you are in Kubuntu Can you go to /media and see the Windows Hard Drive?
<Yon> yes
<Yon> i can mount it
<Yon> but where u going with this?
<kkathman> DaSkreech: you are doing fine...keep going...Yon, be patient
<DaSkreech> Do some research on the Internet for PPP (i suggest tldp.org or Linmodems.org) and the documentation for KPPP
<DaSkreech> Any thing you find that can be useful save it to the hard drive
<DaSkreech> That way you can open it and follow it in Kubuntu
<Yon> kk thx
<Yon> so u dont know wat the problem is?
<Yon> have u ever used a dialup on kubuntu before?
<DaSkreech> no :-)
<DaSkreech> But I have used dialup before
<DaSkreech> I admit I had an external modem which makes life much easier
<Yon> i also have one, the thing is, i dial up, and it gives me authentication problems
<Yon> i dont know why
<Yon> password and all is correct
<Lacerta> can i make a program to run in system tray if i want?
<DaSkreech> you may need to call the ISP and ask if they have any support for non Microsoft OS
<DaSkreech> I know of one that told me I had to have Windows to authenticate
<Yon> ok, ill try that
<Yon> do u think that if i get a diffrent program to dial up it will help?
<DaSkreech> Most likely it's some simple setting that needs to be set
<Yon> i know! but i dont knwo wat settings
<Yon> i dont know wat they need to be
<DaSkreech> Call :)
<Yon> im a newbie!!!
<Yon> u in linux now?
<DaSkreech> si
<DaSkreech> Well if you look at the help file for kppp it should explain nearly all of the settings
<Yon> one of the conpifs is whether its hardware / software or none, wat do i pick?
<DaSkreech> Read through it and you'll get a better understanding of what to ask
<Yon> kk, ill try
<Yon> ill prob brb
<DaSkreech> That's most likely hardware if you have an external modem :)
<Knowerrors> Hey all, just did a fresh kubunut install yesterday, then updated all kde components, Im still having problems with administrator mode not working, any help please?
<Knowerrors> kubuntu :)
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: use kdesu kcontrol?
<Knowerrors> It looks like dcopserver is already running
<AnotherData> can some one help me fix kde it is missing some packages
<Knowerrors> tried systemsettings first, then just tried kdesu kcontrol and I get that message about dcopserver
<Hobbsee> what dcopserver message?
<Hobbsee> AnotherData: which packages?  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Knowerrors> "It looks like dcopserver is already running"
<Hobbsee> killall dcopserver?
<AnotherData> for kde 3.5
<Hobbsee> and i dont think kde even starts without it...
<bccs> hi everyone
<Hobbsee> hi bccs
<bccs> how can i set the default webbrowser?
<Hobbsee> AnotherData: which packages?
<kkathman> Hobbsee: it doesnt
<AnotherData> about 6-7 of them
<Hobbsee> kkathman: oh good, i'm not going insane!
<AnotherData> not sure which
<kkathman> nope
<AnotherData> ill have to check
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/484773
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: why are you logged in as root?
* kkathman shakes his head at people that log in as root
* Hobbsee shakes her head with kkathman 
<kkathman> just asking for trouble
<Hobbsee> and then they expect it to all work without a problem...i dont know...
* DaSkreech shakes his head at root head shakers
<DaSkreech> Hobbsee: Like Windows users :-)
<kkathman> exactly - I think that should basically void all help lol
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: Im not
* Hobbsee kills DaSkreech's system with one command, seeing as he logged in with root
<kkathman> hehe
<AnotherData> i need kdepim kdemultimedia kdelibs kdegraphics kdegames etc
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: really?
<rev> someone here knows what this error means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6393
<kkathman> AnotherData: install them if you need them :)
<AnotherData> i tried
<Knowerrors> don't even have root enabled
<Knowerrors> nice guess though, I know more than that
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: for sure
<Knowerrors> logged in as user
<Hobbsee> i'd try rm /root/.DCOPserver_ubuntu__0 for a start...
<Hobbsee> then run dcopserver
<Knowerrors> I think that is a sudo generated file
<Hobbsee> it shouldnt be generated there - it's supposed to be in your home directory...
* kkathman wonders if Knowerrors has a group root defined
<Knowerrors> sudo pretends youre root right?
* rev cries
<Hobbsee> gives you root for that command...yes...i think so
<Hobbsee> rev: no clue, sorry
<Knowerrors> Arrgh: It looks like dcopserver is already running. If you are sure that it is not already running, remove /home/flow/.DCOPserver_ubuntu__0 and start dcopserver again.
<kkathman> Knowerrors:  try this:  getent group root
<Knowerrors> actually, I just checked on my kde files, the update didn't finish, so Im still running breezy kde packs, finishing the d/l right now
<Knowerrors> og from cd
<Knowerrors> root:x:0:
<kkathman> ok thats good
* Hobbsee suggests that Knowerrors logs out, removes dcopserver, .Xauthority and .ICEauthority
<Hobbsee> ie, any dcopserver files in your home dir that you find
<kkathman> good point Hobbsee
<kkathman> it should regen right?
<Hobbsee> then let them recreate
<Hobbsee> eys
<Hobbsee> *yes
* Hobbsee has had to do that a fair few times
<kkathman> Hobbsee: there isnt a dcop init I dont think
<Knowerrors> hmmm, ok, will try that
<Knowerrors> brb
<Hobbsee> kkathman: what do you mean?
<Hobbsee> it starts during login, which is where i get error messages sometimes
<kkathman> some .kde files and server have an init that you can run to "reinitialize"
<kkathman> I dont think dcop does tho
<kkathman> so you have to just kill its support and have it touch those on reboot
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<kkathman> right?
<Tm_T> kkathman & Hobbsee o/
<Hobbsee> hi Tm_T
<kkathman> howdy Tm_T :)
<Hobbsee> i think so - i know that they do get autocreated when you log in, if they're not there - i dont recall having to touch them
<Tm_T> hullo and good night, maybe I really try to sleep x.x ->
<mase> how do i get hte latest version of libstdc++
<mase> 6
<Hobbsee> !info libstdc++6
<ubotu> libstdc++6: (The GNU Standard C++ Library v3), section base, is important. Version: 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 345 kB, Installed size: 1032 kB
<Hobbsee> mase: just sudo apt-get install libstdc++6
<Hobbsee> if you get stuck like this again, use the package manager, with a search, or use apt-cache search :)
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: how'd it go?
<mase> i want the latest version..
<mase> amsn depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1-9); however:
<mase>   Version of libstdc++6 on system is 4.0.1-4ubuntu9.
<mase> because of this.
<mase> i have .1-4 not .1-9
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: ok, kdesu kcontrol works now, but admin mode won't work it I launch systemsettings, or kcontrol
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: i'm not sure that it ever has - that's where you use the kdesu
* Hobbsee wonders about making a quick hack on the amsn source code, and wonders if it would work
<Knowerrors> actually, kcontrol just worked, systemsettings won't work win admin mode
<Knowerrors> with admin mode
<Hobbsee> kdesu system settings?
<Hobbsee> not sure - i never use system settings anyway
<Knowerrors> naw, just plain systemsettings, clicking on admin mode button
<benl> hey
<kkathman> Knowerrors: I thought that the first breezy update fixed the admin mode in system settings...did on my system
<benl> can someone help me with something simple?
<Hobbsee> benl: what's your question
<Knowerrors> yeah, it system settings seemed buggy the first time I did a kubuntu breezy install, this is my second 5.10 install on the same box
<mase> hey Hobbsee  do you have a good sources.list
<kkathman> Hobbsee: did you get that newest update to the LInux kernel for breezy
<benl> Im fairly new to linux in general, but i can't seem to run the make and make install command
<benl> it doesn't recognize the command in kubuntu
<benl> and im trying to install a usb wireless driver
<benl> in my fresh install
<Knowerrors> kkathman: yeah, that breezy update didn't fix it for me
<Hobbsee> !tell mase about sources
<Hobbsee> kkathman: ah, which was this, and how long ago did it come out?
<kkathman> benl sometimes there isnt a makefile there...look for maybe an .sh file
<Hobbsee> benl: sudo apt-get install buildessential
<Hobbsee> benl: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<benl> yea, there is a makefile there
<Hobbsee> the second one
<Knowerrors> kkathman: or did you mean the kubuntu default settings update?
<kkathman> ahh then do what Hobbsee said then
<Hobbsee> :)
<benl> I had my linux friend check it out earlier, hes not used to this distro though
<kkathman> Knowerrors: nah I meant the systemsettings admin mode fix
<benl> he couldnt get make or make install to work either
<benl> I tried the root console and the regular shell
<kkathman> Hobbsee: came out at least a couple days ago...-10-386 v27
<Knowerrors> kkathman: what kde package handles that?
* Hobbsee thinks
<benl> make: command not found
<benl> thats all that happens
<Hobbsee> benl: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kkathman> Knowerrors: Im not sure, but I used to not be able to get to Admin mode..but that first adept update to breezy fixed it for me
<mase> Hobbsee, i said a GOOD source list, not a default one
<mase> and that "create your own" doesnt work
<kkathman> Hobbsee: its in my adept updater
<Knowerrors> mase: try source-o-matic
<benl> ok.. lemme try that
<mase> Knowerrors, it doesnt work, as i said
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i'm not sure that i did - i dont remember any updates yesterday, and i hadnt booted to breezy in ages before that
<Knowerrors> hmm, works for me, try removing the country code from the beginning of all the lines
<kkathman> mase get the default source list its just fine
<Knowerrors> mase: like if youre in us remove the us.*** and leave ***
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> all the entries should just be archive.ubuntu.......
<mase> alright thakns
<Hobbsee> easysource works here...
<Hobbsee> few extra repositories that i've never seen before, but dont want to try anyway
<kkathman> lol
<kkathman> I dunno Hobbsee some default ones seem to have the universe disabled on lines 19 and 20
* Hobbsee doesnt want to break her box
<kkathman> I had maybe 3-5 instances of that recently
<Hobbsee> that's weird - doesnt seem much wrong with universe
<Knowerrors> I broke mine two days ago by typing "sudo rm -R /*" was trying to just remove one directory
<kkathman> there isnt Hobbsee but I think some source SOMEWHERE has it disabled and a bunch of people got it
<Knowerrors> luckily I had my home dir on a seperate partition
<kkathman> how do you accidently type that to remove 1 directory??   why not rm -rf <dir>
<kkathman> that way unless you put in \ you are ok :)
<kkathman> well the other slash actually :)
<jahshua> can anyone tell me, whats the major differences between ubuntu and kubuntu
<DaSkreech> One more letter
<Knowerrors> kkathman: I was tired when I typed that
<kkathman> ahhh Ive been there man :)
<Hobbsee> kkathman: eek!
<Knowerrors> it erased everything through etc and dev before I stopped it
<Hobbsee> jahshua: one has gnome, one has kde
<kkathman> jahshua: kubuntu has kde ubuntu has gnome
<Hobbsee> :P
<kkathman> ^5s Hobbsee :)
<jahshua> thats it?
<Hobbsee> yes
<kkathman> thats it
<kkathman> but thats significant
<Knowerrors> are there extra packages needed to get "gtk styles/fonts engine" to use kde style/font in gtk?
<jahshua> but i can use gnome with with my kubuntu
<mase> can someone link me to the .deb of libstdc++6 4.0.2 ..
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: on breezy, it's installed by default
<jahshua> so i dont really see the difference :|
<Hobbsee> jahshua: yes
<kkathman> mase use apt-cache search libstdc
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: well its not theming them right...
<mase> kkathman, they only go up to 4.0 ... no further
<kkathman> Hobbsee: in general when you install a new kernel update you have to adept it down then do a dist-upgrade right?
<mase> and when i do apt-get install libstdc++6 it says its already newest..
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: actually, I take that back, firefox is fine, but synaptic isn't
<mase> lies LIES
* Hobbsee wonders if it is in backports
<mase> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/libdevel/libstdc++6-4.0-dev
<mase> i found it here, but how do i get it
<kkathman> mase then you dont need that particular package...maybe the headers?
<kkathman> I dunno
<kkathman> I dont compile all that much, but when I do, I dont seem to have any probs :)
<jahshua> and what the major differences with Debian and Ubuntu/Kubuntu ?
<Hobbsee> kkathman: i dont use adept, but update, dist-upgrade seems to work
<kkathman> jahshua: lots of difference there
<kkathman> jahshua: two different distributions
<mase> amsn depends on libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.1-9); however:
<mase>   Version of libstdc++6 on system is 4.0.1-4ubuntu9.
<mase> fucking thing
<Knowerrors> jahshua: ubuntu has more up to date packages, and uses sudo by default alot
<kkathman> mase please watch the language
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: not sure how to force it - seems to be a case of experimentation
<sampan> ubuntu also has friendly/helpful support, while debian is "blessed" with many rude people ;x
<Knowerrors> jahshua: but its based on Debian, and syncs with Debian from time to time
<Hobbsee> mase: language
<Hobbsee> darned lag...
<kkathman> Knowerrors: uhmm... roughly but there's no ties to it really, except the base is similar
<Knowerrors> jahshua: Debian is far more stable and bug free though, but less user friendsly
<Knowerrors> depending on which version of Debian
<jahshua> ok
<Knowerrors> jahshua: if you want a good version of Debian to compare to ubuntu, try GenieOS, it has a very easy installer, better than ubuntus, and gives you all the media plugins/condecs installed
<Knowerrors> but its based on Sarge, so all the programs are older, though very stable
<Yon> ok now i did everything
<jahshua> ok
<jahshua> thank you
<mase> will it have the latest fucking version of libstdc++6 ?
<mase> if it will im already downloading it
<Hobbsee> mase, you've been warned about language already
<Yon> can sum 1 help me with setting up the net, under scrip
<friskolen> I thought i was installing flash with aptitude install flash, but its not working. Any sugestions?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<kkathman> In my opinion, ubuntu is very stable but too many people play too much with their stuff and break things
<Hobbsee> well that made that easy...
<Yon> DaSkreech u here?
<sampan> kkathman  i dunno - having non-function IME is really, well, rather sad for a distro that touts itself as highly international
<bccs> i'm trying to update kubuntu, so i can use the lastest version of firefox, but i cant make it work.
<sampan> broken SCIM is just ... sad
<kkathman> sampan: agree
<Yon> how do i use a windows modem to dialup in linux
<kkathman> bccs you dont need to update kubuntu to get the latest firefox
<Yon> 56k
<sampan> i suspect it's a clear casualty of the too-fast 6 month release schedule
<bccs> you mean, using Adept?
<Yon> can any1 help me plz?
<bccs> I commanded "Fetch Updates", and it says there's nothing to do. Still, my firefox version is 1.0.7.
<Knowerrors> Yon: use kppp
<Hobbsee> !tell bccs about firefox1.5
<bccs> can someone help me with this one?
<Yon> i am
<Knowerrors> Yon: but not with a winmodem
<jahshua> hello, i have just put in a LiteOn cd burner which uses usb but its not coming up on my desktop .. i want to use it to burn images.. can anyone tell me what i need t do ?
<Hobbsee> bccs: see your private message
<bccs> sorry. tks!
<Yon> i only have a winmodem
<Hobbsee> no problems
<Yon> i dail up and all
<Knowerrors> Yon: go buy a cheap external serial modem, that will work right away, I got one for $10 used
<Yon> but the authentication i get problems
<Yon> it is a serial modem
<Knowerrors> Yon: edit /etc/ppp/options file
<Knowerrors> and put a # in front of the auth line
<friskolen> My doughter says that she doesnt like this Kubuntu... becauce her daddy cant give her flash. Is it difficult?
<Yon> the one that just says auth
<Yon> i make it #auth
<Yon> ?
<Hobbsee> friskolen: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<Yon> and then i will be able to conect
<Knowerrors> Yon: right
<Yon> kk thx alot Man!!!!
<Yon> B RVB
<Yon> BRB
<benl> hey hobbs, That did something but I get a new error now when I run make:  *** missing seperator. Stop.
<benl> what dooes that mean?
<crimsun> Hobbsee: please recommend flashplugin-nonfree
<jahshua> can anyone help?
<crimsun> (instead of flashplayer-mozilla, as this package is illegal to distribute)
<Hobbsee> crimsun: ah, i see
<jahshua> hello, i have just put in a LiteOn cd burner which uses usb but its not coming up on my desktop .. i want to use it to burn images.. can anyone tell me what i need to do ?
<Knowerrors> crimsun: is there a difference in function?
<Hobbsee> crimsun: why is it in the repositories at all then?  or is it in universe?
<Hobbsee> *multiverse?
<friskolen> <Hobbsee>It says that it cant fint the packege
<crimsun> Knowerrors: no, but we'll be removing flashplayer-mozilla because it violates Macromedia's EULA
<crimsun> Hobbsee: it was mistakenly imported along with the rest of debian-marillat
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Hobbsee> fair enough
<kkathman> crimsun: now that mozilla has gone OSS why would it be illegal?
<crimsun> kkathman: the plugin, not Mozilla.
<kkathman> and all flashplayers, even from Macromedia are public domain
<crimsun> no, that's absolutely untrue.
<kkathman> all Macromedia Flash players are public domain now
<kkathman> no that IS true I just read it in an email from Macromedia the other day
<crimsun> Macromedia's license explicitly forbids anyone from distributing binary versions of Flash.
<kkathman> Im on their list
<kkathman> yes flash, but NOT the player
<kkathman> you can download it free from Macromedia itself...or from Downloads.com
<crimsun> the player is under the same license.
<kkathman> no it isnt
<friskolen> Do we have to install mozilla first?
<kkathman> please double check your sources
<crimsun> kkathman: I beg to differ, read the license in the flash plugin.
<jahshua> i want to burn an image onto cd with my cd burner, can anyone help me out? the burner is plugged into my usb port but its not showing up on the desktop :(
<kkathman> this is from Macromedia themselves
<kkathman> new policy I think of recent times
<crimsun> kkathman: it doesn't matter what they say if they don't alter the license.
<Knowerrors> crimsun: why does flashplugin-nonfree want a bunch of ruby packs installed?
<crimsun> Knowerrors: that's what it uses to download it, because it's currently the only legal way that we can get the plugin.
<jahshua> :(
<crimsun> kkathman: until they commit the license change to the actual redistributable package itself, we can do nothing more.
<kkathman> its a little like saying that linux is against the law too lol
<tadpole> OMFG!!!!! THANK U!!!!
<friskolen> Do you say that I cant get flash for kubuntu?
<benl> hobbs can ya tell me why it would say *** missing seperator. when I try to run a makefile?
<Hobbsee> friskolen: i think you can - sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<kkathman> crimsun: think about it... if the mozilla-flash is illegal, certainly ANY player will be, because you have to have the engine to play the flash...so like it or not, its touchy ground :)
* Hobbsee recommends that everyone learns to use tab completion, otherwise nicks dont get highlighted, and they dont get seen
<kkathman> since Macromedia owns the flash technology, any solution would be illegal and/or a violation of copyright/patent
<kkathman> so your 'freeplayer" is just as illegal
<jahshua> please anyone ?
<benl> Hobbsee: Sorry, *** missing seperator.  Ring a bell?
<Knowerrors> Yon: youre welcome :)
<crimsun> kkathman: err, it's not illegal
<kkathman> benl:  you might want to use Hobbsee as a full name, not just "hobs" because you have to have the full name to have it highlighted on her screen
<kkathman> crimsun: I would be very careful
<benl> ya, i just figured that out when he said so :)
<kkathman> you arent legal counsel
<crimsun> kkathman: redistribution of the binary plugin on archive.ubuntu.com is very illegal
<jahshua> Hobbsee: can you help me with cd burning :p
<benl> -_-
<friskolen> cant fint this nonfree...
<Hobbsee> jahshua: had to scroll up and find the question :) - i'd say that you'd be using k3b
<jahshua> k
<Hobbsee> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: (Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer), section multiverse/web, is optional. Version: 7.0.25-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 22 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<kkathman> crimsun: then you should have it removed from the repos
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: that thing about kppp should be a somewhere on the homepage, its very frustrating to find the needed help for dialup users
<Hobbsee> friskolen: make sure you have multiverse
<nasas> i just did dist-upgrade and accepted everything... im fine right? lolol
<kkathman> why hasnt it been if this is a major issue?
<crimsun> kkathman: we've already asked for it to be removed.
<kkathman> and it hasnt?
<Yon> knowerrors, u know its taken me like 7 hours, 4 ppl, and IT WAS SO SIMPLE!!!
<crimsun> of course not, we don't touch a frozen distro.
<Hobbsee> benl: sorry, i'ts not ringing a bell
<Hobbsee> crimsun: then it's in dapper why?
<Hobbsee> :P
<crimsun> because our ftp admin is on holiday?
<kkathman> ROFL even if it is blatently "illegal" ???
<jahshua> Hobbsee: thanks a million!
<fridge> can anyone tell me what package gtk-config is in?
<kkathman> hehe
<crimsun> james has his schedule, and we do well not to aggravate him.
<friskolen> Hobbsee: What is multiverse?
<Hobbsee> hehehe - surely someone else has the password for it?
<Hobbsee> !tell friskolen about multiverse
<Knowerrors> Yon: yeah, sucks to be a dialup user in Linux, few people know or care about getting internet working that way, most people are on broadband
<crimsun> Hobbsee: no, it's the way our infrastructure is set up. Only the ftp admin has complete control over the archive.
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Knowerrors> Yon: I just left my computer on for 10+ hours downloading updates, and still have about 3 hours to go
<benl> Hobbsee: When I try to run the "make" command after running what you told me, I get makefile:9: *** missing seperator.
<Yon> knowerrors ye i know wat u mean! now i need to get nvidia drivers working, is it as simple
<Yon> Knowerrors: wat the hell r u trying to do!!!
<benl> Hobbsee: Its doing it for every make file i try
<Hobbsee> crimsun: want to help with the make error?  you're far better at this than i am...
<crimsun> Hobbsee: I lack context
<Knowerrors> Yon: no cusswords in the chat!
<Knowerrors> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Hobbsee> crimsun: just installed build-essentials, got rid of those errors - not sure what he's compiling
<nalioth> benl: sounds like dodgy code to me
<nasas> !ati
<ubotu> it has been said that ati is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10
<fridge> Is there a predominant kde based newsreader?
<Knowerrors> crimsun: do you do anything related to the kubuntu website, or know who does?
<kkathman> fridge: knode, but I'd use pan if I were you
<fridge> ok
<crimsun> Knowerrors: the Web site? no. jon riddell does, though.
<crimsun> benl: context?
<benl> nalioth: every program I try does it..  Its wierd, At first I couldn't get kubundu to recognize make or make install, but Hobbsee told me to runsudo apt-get install build-essential and thats what happens now
<Yon> Knowerrors: my friend is trying to get linux to work, he cant get his boot to work, he installs linux then he gets Error with the grub, do u have any idea
<Yon> ?
<Hobbsee> Yon: which grub error?  there are many of them
<benl> crimsun: I'm trying to compile any program, but I cannot get make or make install to run at all, in the root or shell consoles..
<crimsun> benl: pastebin the entire thing, i.e., the command you used to get what error.
<benl> crimsun: Only command im using is make
<crimsun> benl: pastebin the entire thing.
<Knowerrors> Yon: which linux, ubuntu?
<crimsun> I need to see all of stdout and stderr
<friskolen> What is multiverse?
<Yon> Knowerrors: 17 and 21 r the more common
<Yon> Knowerrors:  its kutuntu
<benl> crimsun: Makefile:9: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<benl> crimsun: I used to get bash: asdf: command not found
<crimsun> benl: not here, on pastebin.
<crimsun> benl: and pastebin the Makefile(s), too.
<Knowerrors> Yon: so he gets the error after he ejects the install cd and reboots?
<nekostar> happy new years guys! im gonna be in san fransiscoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<benl> crimsun: Can ya tell me how to do that?
<benl> crimsun: Just copy the text in the fileE?
<Knowerrors> crimsun: is jon riddell ever on here, maybe as a different screen name?
<Yon> Knowerrors: after it installs he unplugs the cd tom and it stops working
<nalioth> benl: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall build-essential"
<crimsun> benl: yep
<crimsun> Knowerrors: Riddell
<Knowerrors> Yon: did he try doing the install over again?
<Yon> Knowerrors:  about 4 times
<Knowerrors> Riddell: I have a suggestion for the website if youre listening
<Knowerrors> Yon: does he have windows installed also?
<Yon> he can get into linux 100%, but as he unplugs his cdrom, he gets grub error 17
<Yon> yes he does have windows
<Knowerrors> Yon: unplugs? you mean ejects the install cd? or is this an external cdrom drive?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: he'll read it, hours later when he awakes, if you have his name in front of whatever you're saying
<Knowerrors> nice
<benl> SRCS=vnode_if.h firmwareagent.c
<benl> KMOD=firmwareagent
<Knowerrors> Riddell: suggestion for the kubuntu website, put a notice up for dialup modem users that they need to edit their /etc/ppp/options file to comment out auth
<benl> EXPORT_SYMS=YES
<benl> afterinstall:
<benl> 	install -o root -g wheel -m 444 firmware.h /usr/include/sys
<benl> 	install -o root -g wheel -m 444 firmware.h /usr/src/sys/sys
<benl> .include <bsd.kmod.mk>
<benl> crimsun: thats the makefile
<crimsun> argh, you were supposed to pastebin that.
<benl> ben@ubuntu:~/Downloads/firmwareagent-0.2$ dir
<benl> export_syms  firmwareagent.c  firmware.h  LICENSE  Makefile
<benl> ben@ubuntu:~/Downloads/firmwareagent-0.2$ make
<benl> Makefile:9: *** missing separator.  Stop.
<benl> ben@ubuntu:~/Downloads/firmwareagent-0.2$
<benl> crimsun: oh
<benl> sorry
<Knowerrors> Riddell: this is very hard to find help on for dialup internet users, and makes it impossible for them to get online with kubuntu
<benl> i don't know how to do that ;p
<Yon> Knowerrors: he unplugs the ide cable from the comp
<Hobbsee> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was a site where you can post large texts and screenshots so you don't flood the channel. You can find it at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<benl> !pastebin
<benl> ah
<Yon> Knowerrors: he has too lil power cables
<benl> damn
<benl> I am such a nub, i can't figure this out :(
<Knowerrors> Yon: why does he unplug it?  does it work if it stays pluggin in?
<benl> sorry guys, maybe im not suited for linux :(
<Yon> Knowerrors: yes it does work, but like i said he cant have it like that, he doesnt have enought power cables for all his stuff, so he has to unplug it so thathe can use all his other HDD's
<crimsun> benl: just copy and paste it using the mouse onto the pastebin Web site
<crimsun> benl: then tell me the url
<benl> ohhhh pastebin is a web site
<benl> kk
<Hobbsee> benl: hehe - if it starts with http:// it usually is!
<Knowerrors> Yon, thats beyond me... does he not need the cdrom drive now that kubuntu is installed?  if so maybe editing the fstab entry for the cdrom would help
<Knowerrors> as in comment it out
<benl> i didnt see the http:// ;p
<Knowerrors> benl: click on this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Yon>  Knowerrors i dont think it has anything to do with linux its the whole boot record thing
<Yon> wat do u type to get back into KDE from console
<Yon> ?
<Lacerta> yon: kdm
<jahshua> Hobbsee: if my cd burner which is plugged into my usb port isnt showing up on my desktop, how do i safely remove it ?
<benl> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6398
<benl> thats the makefile im trying to run
<Knowerrors> yon cntrl alt backspace is easiest way
<Hobbsee> jahshua: is it mounted?  i would have thought you could just pull it out...
<jahshua> well k3b found it yes
<jahshua> but i thought i had to do something before i removed it
<Lacerta> Yon: or [Alt]  + F7 is kdm is already running
<Yon> console, as in like a dos type of thing....
<Knowerrors> right
<Knowerrors> cntrl+alt+bckspc will restart x and kde
<Yon> ok thx
<Knowerrors> use that if kde ever freezes
<Knowerrors> also
<jahshua> Hobbsee :)
<Knowerrors> crimsun: does the "SWF (Macromedia Flash) player" package actually play shockwave on linux? If not, whats the point in having it, I assume you need some Wine component to make it work?
<crimsun> Knowerrors: Flash != Shockwave
<nalioth> shockwave is not available (yet) on linux
<crimsun> benl: that Makefile is broken
<Yon> do u think that if linux keeps freezing its coz there is no graphics drivers installed?
<Knowerrors> nalioth: right, Ive heard that, so why are there shockwave packages for linux in the repos?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: there are?
<Knowerrors> nalioth: yup
<Knowerrors> nalioth: I think Im right, you need parts of Wine for it to work
<Knowerrors> some w98 file
<benl> crimsun: really...   It is a package.. wierd... prism54 driver makefile
<Knowerrors> Yon: when is it freezing?
<crimsun> does the included prism54 driver not work?
<Lacerta> how do i install .rpm files?
<benl> No,
<benl> I can't get it to work.. or maybe im doing something wrong
<benl> Its a usb prism54
<benl> i didn't know if that was something that was causing a problem
<benl> wg111 netgear
<Yon> Knowerrors: is a lil random. but its wen he is in the desktop
<benl> what would be the commands too activate it?  Its not detecting by default for sure..
<Knowerrors> Yon: is it a complete lock up, or just temporary?
<Yon> Knowerrors:  the mouse can move but nothing else works, and it doesnt unfreez
<chx> ever heard of a music format called 'ape'? found nothing in (m)ultiverse repos
<Yon> i just dled x chat(a irc client) but now i have no idea how to install
<sampan> yon, kubuntu has x-chat already installed
<sampan> konversation (another irc client) too
<Knowerrors> Yon: Konversation is best
<Knowerrors> also comes with kubuntu
<sampan> and, to boot, irssi (text-only irc client) is there as well
<Yon> Knowerrors:  ok, kewl i will get use to this one, but if i dl a program how do i install it?
<Knowerrors> Yon: what are the specs of his computer? cpu speed and memory?
<sampan> yon, usually you should use adept or apt-get to install stuff
<Knowerrors> Yon: to get most new programs, use adept
<Yon> Knowerrors: its amd64, he got the install for the 64bit linux and got like 1gig ram
<Knowerrors> I use synaptic, which is much nicer than adept, and just as easy
<Knowerrors> Yon: thats plenty of juice to run kde... any specific programs hes using when it freezes?
<crimsun> chx: install wine, then use it to install the Windows Monkeys Audio executable
<Knowerrors> Yon: you have to install synaptic with adept, then use it to find any(most) software youd ever need, edit your repository list to open up the big selection
<Yon> Knowerrors: no, just plain linux we think that its coz his graphics card isnt installed
<Knowerrors> did you read the info about nvidia?
<Yon> not reli
<Hobbsee> sampan: kubuntu doesnt install xchat by default...
<sampan> oh lol ... i guess mine was there from ubuntu then
* sampan took the round-about way of installing kubuntu
<Hobbsee> hehe yeah
<Hobbsee> or xubuntu
<Hobbsee> but kubuntu definetly doesnt have it
<sampan> ahhh ... still, downloading and installing it from source/rpm/even .deb is more hassle than just using the repos
<Yon> i cant find synaptics!! wtf?
<sampan> yon, have you enabled the repositories?
<Hobbsee> !info synaptics
<Hobbsee> you were looking for synaptic?
<Knowerrors> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Knowerrors> Yon: go to Adept and enable all the repositories
<Knowerrors> first
<Knowerrors> then, update
<Knowerrors> then you can start installing new things
<kub-01[A] > is kdevelop a collection of development files to be used with an IDE, or is it an IDE itself?
<Knowerrors> Yon: Synaptic doesn't come with Kubuntu by default, you have to get it through Adept, or sudo apt-get install synaptic at the command line
<Hobbsee> with firefox 1.5 (i think this occured in 1.0.7 as well), how do you get it to open in full screen mode?  I'm running kde3.5
<Knowerrors> F11?
<Yon> kk im updateing now, thats right?
<Hobbsee> open in full screen mode?
<Knowerrors> Yon: yeah, as long as you enabled the repositories first
<Hobbsee> actually, i mean maximised, sorry
<chx>  Depends: libstdc++6 (>= 4.0.2) but 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<chx> is there a way to fix this?
<chx> seems like small difference.
<Hobbsee> chx: is this for amsn?
<Yon> yea yea i did
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: oh, that Im not sure, mine doesn't have that problem, you should just maximize, close it, then when you relaunch its maximized
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: i wish - it always opens not-maximised again...
<chx> Hobbsee: libmac2 , monkeys-audio
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<sampan> i have persistent 'bugs' with firefox too. if i tell it to open certain mime type files with external programs and hit the "always do this action", it saves the info, but next time i click on that file type, it doesn't do what i told it to do.  makes no sense.
<chx> Hobbsee: is it a very bad idea to download the debs and change the dependency...?
<Hobbsee> got no idea - but it could well kill off your system
<chx> Hobbsee: these packages are not for Ubuntu and so I think they may have just written something there...
<Hobbsee> changing the dependancy, or compiling it, sounds like a fairly good idea
<Hobbsee> yeah, in debian/control
<chx> yep that's what I thought
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: did you check window specific settings to see if FF has some set?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: ah, that i did not - in about:config, or somewhere else?
<Knowerrors> just right click on the window title bar, go to "configure window settings"
<Knowerrors> then window specific settings
<jose> Hola
<jose> Soy Nuevo en esto
<jose> alguien me puede ayudar
<kub-01> de donde eres?
* Hobbsee tries
* Hobbsee fails
<Knowerrors> jose: #ubuntu-es if you're not bilingual, will get more help there maybe
<chx> Hobbsee: after I did ar x foo.deb , untarred control.tar.gz , retarred ... how do I continue to rebuild the .deb ?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Hobbsee> chx: you couldnt get the source?
<chx> Hobbsee: I can but I do not have the whole C++ build environment installed (and do not really wish to get it)
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<chx> I just need to build a .deb from control.tar.gz data.tar.gz and debian-binary
<jose> HOla
<Hobbsee> i'd imagine you'd have to rebuilt the opposite way you took it all apart...but i've only tried with source before
<jose> Soy nuevo en eso
<Yon> lol im still dling!
<jose> mano
<Hobbsee> or using debuild...
<jose> Alguien que quiera ayudarme
<jose> que hable espaol
<Knowerrors> jose #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es
<Knowerrors> Es posible que hay mas genete hablas espanol en los dos irc's
<jose> Hola
<jose> como llamo las aplicaciones Instaladas
<chx> Hobbsee: for the archives, the answer is dpkg -b
<Hobbsee> ah ok, yep
<Knowerrors> Jose: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda
<jose> ok
<jose> Gracias
<Yon> ok now i have installed sysopsis, now how do i use it?
<jose> Tengo Kubuntu 5.1
<jose> lo he actualizado
<jose> lo mas posible
<jose> pero los paquetes des debian
<jose> no aparecen
<jose> facilmente
<jose> por eso
<jose> Estoy pensando instalar SUSE
<jose> Pero debian me gusta mas
<Knowerrors> Yon: you mean synaptic? ;)
<Yon> yea u know wat i mean
<Knowerrors> Close Adept, then launch synaptic under K>system menu
<Knowerrors> Yon: then either browse through the categories, or search for what you want, its pretty easy... I recommend first thing going to settings>preferences>appearance and click show package properties in main window
<Yon>  i cant find preferences
<Yon> wat settings r u talking about the one next to the "start bar"?
<chx> Hobbsee: working!
<Hobbsee> chx: yay!
<chx> Hobbsee: do you think it worths a post in ubuntuforums "how to install monkey audio w/o recompile"? it's quite a bit of hassle
<Knowerrors> Yon: after youve launced Synaptic, go to settings
<Hobbsee> yeah, i'd say so
<Knowerrors> Yon: settings in synaptic menubar
<chx> but it was well worth it
<Hobbsee> :)
<chx> next time, I'll be better in dpkg -b and then it'll be easier
<chx> much, much easier
<Yon> sorry, where do u launch sysnoptics?
<Hobbsee> definetly - so you untarred, changed the control file, retarred, dpkg -b foo.deb?
<Yon> i was able to launch kynoptics, i installed it after i install synopitcs
<Knowerrors> Yon: K menu(bottom right hand corner) , then settings, then synaptic
<Knowerrors> dont use kynaptic, it sucks worse than kpackage
<Knowerrors> Yon: K menu(bottom right hand corner) , then system, then synaptic
<Knowerrors> typo
<Knowerrors> Yon: K menu(bottom left hand corner) , then settings, then synaptic
<Knowerrors> dang Im low on blood sugar, need brain food, brb
<Yon> do u mean its not there
<Yon> let me cheak the installs
<Yon> i found kynopics there were u told me to look
<Yon> but synoptics isnt there
<Yon> and its installed
<chx> Hobbsee: not tar , ar
<Hobbsee> Yon: alt+f2, kappfinder - run it, and it should find synaptic, and add it to your kmenu
<Hobbsee> chx: ar?
* Hobbsee hasnt heard of that
<Knowerrors> hmm, then just Kmenu>run>synaptic
<chx> Hobbsee: mkdir tmpdir , ar x ../foo.deb , mkdir DEBIAN , cd DEBIAN, tar xzf ../control.tar.gz , change control, cd .. , tar xzf data.control.gz , rm *gz , dpkg -b . ../foo.deb
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: is kappfinder installed in a fresh kubuntu?
<chx> Hobbsee: mkdir tmpdir , cd tmpdir, ar x ../foo.deb , mkdir DEBIAN , cd DEBIAN, tar xzf ../control.tar.gz , change control, cd .. , tar xzf data.tar.gz , rm *gz , dpkg -b . ../foo.deb
<chx> corrected
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: i think so
<Hobbsee> *nods*
<Knowerrors> I had to add it
<Hobbsee> not sure then - but i thought it was installed by default
<Hobbsee> !info kappfinder
<ubotu> kappfinder: (non-KDE application finder for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 4:3.4.3-0ubuntu4 (breezy), Packaged size: 251 kB, Installed size: 1312 kB
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<Yon> its not finding it in kappfinder
<Knowerrors> Yon: you can manually add synapic to the Kmenu by right clickin on the K and doin menu editor
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<Knowerrors> Yon:  Kmenu>run>synaptic , does that work?
<Yon> bru i just realized i installed synopsis
<Yon> omg
<Yon> sorry
<Yon> i cant find synaptic
<Yon> ok im installing the properthing now
<Yon> lol
<Yon> that was stupid
<batitombo> does ne1 knows if installing an linux-image can conflict with nvida video drivers
<chx> Hobbsee: better way. dpkg-deb -x foo.deb tmpdir ; dpkg-deb --control foo.deb tmpdir/DEBIAN ; nano tmpdir/DEBIAN/control ; dpkg -b tmpdir hacked.deb
<Hobbsee> yep, nice
<chx> Hobbsee: now. this is good stuff. I want to share. ubuntuforum? wiki?
<Hobbsee> howto on ubuntu forum, i'd say
<chx> Hobbsee: howto? could you please elaborate?
<Hobbsee> make a how to in the howto sections of ubuntuforums.org
<chx> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=100 Ah you mean here!
<Hobbsee> yeah, that's it
<cobolfingaz> what is the correct decoder to install to be able to play mp3s using amarok?
<Hobbsee> !mp3
<Glin|Jol> Winamp 5.11 paused
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<cobolfingaz> thanks
<chx> Hobbsee: posted.
<Hobbsee> :)
<chx> Hobbsee: I included ample disclaimers , like 'Likely apt will awake Godzilla to eat you.' -- I know it's dangerous to meddle with control. But, then again, I am linuxing longer than Debian exists...
<Hobbsee> hehe true
<chx> this guy _really_ calls his blog "So sue me" ? Hilarious.
<Chani> I have a friend that's using kubuntu, but doesn't have net access. I just brought her a hard drive full of anime, and she can't watch it- kaffeine plays the sound but no video. I assume I need some sort of codecs, but... how do I get the .deb's from my comp so that I can bring them to her? I have kubuntu installed here but don't use it much
* Tachyon is back.
<jose> Hola
<jose> alquien que me pueda ayudar
<mfdutra> si
<jose> mira men
<jose> me puedes hechar una mano
<jose> soy nuevo
<jose> en esto
<jose> y me esta comiendo
<mfdutra> cual su problema?
<jose> Mira tengo Kubuntu
<jose> Y no puedo Instalar los Tar gz
<chx> Chani: likely the deb is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<chx> Chani: you will likely need win32codecs
<jose> tienen que ser paquetes debian
<mfdutra> hmm .tar.gz no es para instalar
<chx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Chani> chx: thanks, someone else just told me the same thing :)
<mfdutra> son archivos compactados
<mfdutra> como .zip
<jose> Entonces como los instalos
<jose> ok
<jose> si
<jose> yo los desempaqueto
<jose> pero despues no me los reconoce
<jose> Uso ALien
<mfdutra> pueden ser un software como pueden tambien ser un paquete de fotos
<jose> y no lo puede generar
<jose> No son programas empaquetados
<mfdutra> usted solo puede usar alien se su .tar.gz sea un paquete slackware
<jose> Descargue el FlashPlayer
<mfdutra> install-flash....tar.gz ?
<jose> Ok
<mfdutra> si?
<jose> como es que se instala
<jose> No se puede hablar en Privado
<mfdutra> el archivo es instal-flash...gz ?
<jose> Anja
<jose> si
<mfdutra> ok. haga esto:
<mfdutra> tar xzvf install-flash..tar.gz
<mfdutra> usted va a ver un directorio llamado install-flash...algo.asi
<jose> como Root
<jose> supongo todo eso
<jose> verdad
<mfdutra> si, mejor
<jose> ok
<jose> ya
<jose> lo desempaqueto
<jose> ahora
<jose> que hago
<mfdutra> vio el directorio?
<jose> anja
<jose> si
<jose> Esta en Home
<mfdutra> ok
<mfdutra> ahora move el contenido de ese directorio para /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<jose> Ok
<mfdutra> no move el directorio, solamente los archivos
<Yon> how do u share the internet from linux to linux
<Yon> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<mfdutra> de modo que se queden exactamente en el directorio plugins
<mfdutra> Yon, apt-get install ipmasq
<Yon> can i get it from synoptics?
<mfdutra> I think so
<mfdutra> do you already have a home network set up?
<Yon> kk thx, is it hard to use it?
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mfdutra> easy
<Yon> well, it worked from win to linux
<Yon> so we can ping eachother
<mfdutra> and linux-linux? is it working?
<Yon> i dont know
<Yon> gonna try now
<mfdutra> ping
<Yon> he keeps crashing
<mfdutra> what crashes?
<geneo93> ubuntu has some network issues
<Yon> his linux crashes he is having sum problems
<mfdutra> when does it crash and why?
<Yon> ye i can ping him
<mfdutra> try to identify the problem
<mfdutra> that's good
<Yon> well we think its the graphic
<mfdutra> hmm yes
<Knowerrors> nalioth: why if my username is registered, does it not let me log back on if my internet connection is interupted?
<Yon> the screen starts corupting then everything freezes
<mfdutra> what kind of connection have you got?
<mfdutra> it must be vga config
<Yon> 56k
<mfdutra> dial?
<Yon> yip
<chx> night all
<mfdutra> ok. I suppose you're connected through it, aren't you?
<Yon> but we also having lots of trupuble installing the drivers
<nalioth> Knowerrors: your 'ghost' still rules the roost /msg nickserv help ghost
<Yon> we r conected thru a hub, i have the net and i wasnt to share it to him
<mfdutra> how are you connected to the internet right now?
<Yon> i have a 56k line to my pc
<mfdutra> ok
<Yon> then im conected to the hub and so is he
<mfdutra> logged as root, type "route -n"
<Yon> where? in run?
<mfdutra> shell
<Yon> or console?
<mfdutra> console
<Yon> kk
<Yon> me or him?
<mfdutra> look at the last line
<mfdutra> you
<mfdutra> ping the gateway
<mfdutra> the second column of the last line
<Yon> ok, i get a reply
<mfdutra> ok
<mfdutra> do it on the other machine
<mfdutra> if you get a reply, it's fone
<mfdutra> s/fone/done/
<Yon> sorry, i lost u there
<Yon> wat do u mean by fone?
<mfdutra> no no no
<mfdutra> fone -> done
<mfdutra> mistyped
<mfdutra> if you get a reply, it's Done
<Yon> ok now the program i just got, the ipmasq i think there was a problem installing it
<Yon> ok i dont know where to find it
<mfdutra> just type ipmasq
<mfdutra> there should be that command now
<Yon> well i typed it in console and nothing happend
<mfdutra> that's cool :)
<mfdutra> ping again
<mfdutra> it should work
<mfdutra> ping from the other machine
<Yon> the other guy has me set as his gateway... is that right
<mfdutra> yes it is
<mfdutra> this is a must
<Yon> should the internet on his pc work?
<mfdutra> yes
<Yon> its not working
<mfdutra> hmm
<Yon> he doesnt have internet
<mfdutra> did you ping the gateway?
<mfdutra> the same IP you got a reply?
<Yon> ok wats wierd is my gateway is 196.36.72.130
<Yon> sorry
<Yon> nvm
<mfdutra> it's ok for me
<Yon> thats the net ip right
<Yon> ?
<mfdutra> that's a good IP of the internet
<mfdutra> nothing wrong
<mfdutra> type: iptables -t nat -nL
<Yon> ok he can ping the internet
<mfdutra> can he?
<Yon> ye
<Yon> but he cant surf
<mfdutra> so ipmasq worked
<mfdutra> calm :)
<mfdutra> second step
<mfdutra> let's do the dns stuff
<mfdutra> check your /etc/resolv.conf
<mfdutra> both resolv.conf must be similar
<mfdutra> equals
<Yon> ok i have a few names he has 1
<Yon> servernames im talking about
<mfdutra> let them equal
<mfdutra> yes
<Yon> #kppp temp entry <-- does he need to add that
<Yon> ?
<mfdutra> no
<Yon> kk
<mfdutra> this is a comment
<Yon> ok, thought so
<Yon> ok so is that it?
<Yon> he can surf now
<mfdutra> yes
<Yon> thx alot man!!!
<mfdutra> really?
<mfdutra> you owe a beer
<mfdutra> you owe me a beer
<mfdutra> :)
* Yon hands mfdutra a ice cold heineken
<Yon> :P
<mfdutra> ;)
<mfdutra> ipmasq is not in fact a program
<Yon> wat is it?
<mfdutra> it's just a script that sets some firewall rules to make things work
<dark|blue> hmm, when trying to add a new splash screen, isnt it supposed to see the theme.rc file?
<Yon> oh ok, thats kewl, i have a lots to learn
<Yon> linux seems so hectic
<Yon> kills windows
<mfdutra> it's not actually necessary, but it helps a lot
<mfdutra> yes, they're uncomparable :)
<Draken> thanks mfdutra  :D
<Yon> lol, and thats the guy we were connecting
<Yon> :P
<mfdutra> oh welcome
<mfdutra> where are you guys from?
<Draken> now i got to work out why my linux freezes at random and stuff ;/
<Yon> south afrka
<Draken> south africa
<mfdutra> ohhh great!!
<Yon> south *africa
<mfdutra> I'm from Brazil
<Yon> omg, thats hectic
<mfdutra> .za is the Ubuntu land
<Yon> !
<ubotu> Yon: What?
<Draken> ya we know mfdutra  :p
<mfdutra> Draken, what hardware do you have?
<mfdutra> cpu, memory and vga
<Knowerrors> Draken: try updating all your kde base packages and see if that fixes the freezing
<Knowerrors> Anybody here using Epson printer?  Im trying to get Epson Inkjet untilities to work
<Draken> Knowerrors:
<Draken> how i do that
<arafat> Knowerrors: yep...only got it to work under mandrake 10.1 so far...:-)
<jahshua--> hey can anyone help me out to find out how much RAM i have ?
<jahshua--> i dont know the command
<arafat> cat  /proc/meminfo
<arafat> jahshua--: or just type top...you'll see your memory in the upper left
<jahshua--> great
<jahshua--> thanks
<Yon> draken hyst crashed
<Yon> *sigh*
<jahshua--> so how much is MemTotal:       255484 kB  in mb
<arafat> ca. 256 mb
<jahshua--> great
<jahshua--> thanks
<arafat> np
<Knowerrors> Draken: go to Adept, or Synaptic if you have it installed, and if youve already updated, search for kde, then mark the kde packages and apply
<jose> Hey papa
<Knowerrors> Yon, tell Draken what I said
<Yon> he asked which update synoptics is in
<Yon> cos he doesnt have alot of time before he crashes
<jose> alguien habla espaol
<nalioth> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Knowerrors> Yon: kdebase bin and data
<Knowerrors> and also kubuntu desktop settings, updating those may help
<Knowerrors> upgrading I mean
<Yon> r they big?
<Yon> lol, shame it just crashed again, he was in for like 2 mins
<Knowerrors> 6 megs
<Yon> can he do it in console, it doesnt crash in console
<mfdutra> Yon, everything freezes or he just loses the graphic display?
<Knowerrors> sure, sudo apt-get install kdebase-bin kdebase-data kubuntu-default-settings
<Yon> the graphics start to corupt then he freezes but he can move the mouse, nothing else responds, wen he is in console it doesnt freez....i think
<mfdutra> I'm quite sure it's not a kde issue
<Knowerrors> Yon: hes using nvidia right?
<mfdutra> what vga does he have?
<Yon> Knowerrors: yip
<mfdutra> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yon> its a gforce 6600 gt
<mfdutra> wow
<mfdutra> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for "Section Device"
<Yon> ok he is in
<mfdutra> Section "Device"
<mfdutra> check the line Driver
<mfdutra> tell me
<Yon> it says nv
<mfdutra> it's right
<mfdutra> is the screen resolution good?
<Knowerrors> arafat: I used epson inkjet utiltiy on ubuntu in the past, now when I launch it I get "The executable escputil cannot be found in your PATH environment variable. Make sure gimp-print is installed and that escputil is in your PATH." any ideas
<arafat> mfdutra: why not replace nv by nvidia?
<Yon> well, it doesnt go to as high resoloutions as it did in windows
<mfdutra> it's nice, but he should have the driver compiled
<mfdutra> is that vga card very new?
<Yon> can he update kde in console
<Knowerrors> yeah
<Yon> yes pretty new
<mfdutra> I mean the model, is it new?
<mfdutra> maybe the Xorg driver for that vga card is not good yet
<Knowerrors> Yon: updating kde probably won't help this problem, though he should update it soon anyway
<mfdutra> that often happens with new cards
<arafat> Knowerrors: i've never tried epson inkjet untility on kubuntu...mandrake set it up automatically...
<Knowerrors> I think I didn't install it completely, trying again
<Yon> ok so wat should he do
<Yon> ?
<Yon> he has the drivers but he can install them
<mfdutra> use the nvidia official driver
<Yon> gets errrorororrrsd
<mfdutra> I don't know if there is a ubuntu package for that driver
<mfdutra> lemme check it out
<arafat> mfdutra: nvidia-glx ?
<mfdutra> I've never used it, does it work fine?
<arafat> yep, it works for me...
<mfdutra> so that's the way
<mfdutra> aptitude install nvidia-glx
<arafat> apart from that, he should replace "nv" by "nvidia"
<mfdutra> yes yes
<Knowerrors> Yon: maybe this will help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=gforce+6600+gt
<arafat> in his xorg.conf
<mfdutra> he has also to comment out some lines in xorg.conf
<mfdutra> I'm not sure of which ones
<arafat> well... i did not comment out any lines. it should work out of the box
<mfdutra> oh good
<mfdutra> I've always used the driver from nvidia's website
<arafat> me too... till i realized that there is a ubuntu package:-)
<mfdutra> hehe
<Finalhazard> Hello in here.
<Yon> he cant load the desktop wen he canges it from nv to nvidia
<mfdutra> did he install the driver?
<Yon> no
<Yon> he cant install it
<Yon> he keeps getting errors
<fed> hi
<Finalhazard> I have a question about installing Firefox on the latest distro of Kubuntu. Does one need to use the "sudo" command then the tar command to unzip it, or do they need to be under the "root" username?
<fed> there is anyway to give a better look to grub ?
<mfdutra> Yon, what errors?
<Finalhazard> I'm new to Kubuntu, so it may sound noobish...
<mfdutra> Finalhazard, sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<Yon> sumthing about the kernal
<nalioth> Finalhazard: there is no active root account
<mfdutra> something what?
<nalioth> !rootsudo
<ubotu> hmm... rootsudo is explained at  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo   also see /msg ubotu root
<Finalhazard> Thank you, I'll try that.
<nalioth> Finalhazard: enabling a root account will break functionality in kubuntu
<Finalhazard> Ah. I see.
<Finalhazard> So just use the "sudo" command, right?
<arafat> nalioth: really?
<jahshua--> can anyone tell me what is the equivalent of 'hardware manager' on kubuntu and how to get to it please ?
<jahshua--> sorry 'device manager'
<arafat> jahshua--: type lspci in console   :-)
<jahshua--> k
<nalioth> arafat: yes really, /msg ubotu root
<jahshua--> im trying to find out the vertical and horizontal scan frequencies of my monitor.
<Finalhazard> Alright, it's finished installing. But I noticed it was 1.0.7 of Firefox. Is there a similar way to upgrade it to 1.5?
<nalioth> Finalhazard: there is not.
<arafat> nalioth: hmm.. i always enable root accout... haven't experienced any problems yet
<Finalhazard> Crud.
<Finalhazard> Let me guess, I have to download the tarball of 1.5, don't I?
<nalioth> arafat: there are lots of things i do that will break functionality.  however i realize what will break and so don't advise anyone else to follow my bad habits
<nalioth> ubotu: tell Finalhazard about firefox15
<arafat> nalioth: true...
<Finalhazard> Ah, thank you.
<jahshua--> does anyone know how i can find out the vertical and horizontal scan frequencies of my monitor ?
<Finalhazard> Hadn't looked there.
<arafat> jahshua--: how many inches does your monitor have?
<jahshua--> about 20
<jahshua--> by the looks of it
<yon> well thanks alot guy
<yon> u help me plenty!!!!
<yon> nite nite
<arafat> jahshua--: i can tell you my settings...mine is 19" settings worked both on a 19" and 20"
<jahshua--> ok cool
<jahshua--> please do
<arafat> jahshua--: allright... i gonna smoke a cigaratte first... be back in 5 min.!
<jahshua--> ok cool :)
<visik7> hi
<visik7> how can I set a system tray ?
<Finalhazard> Oh ho ho, thank you a lot, nalioth.
<visik7> I've a problem when I try to run gtk style and fonts
<visik7> it doesn't open anything
<arafat> jahshua--: HorizSync 31.110    VertRefresh 60-160
<arafat> 31-110....
<jahshua--> ok thank you
<arafat> gn8 everyone!
<visik7> kde rocks
<visik7> the only thing is that I can't change the start page of konqueror
<visik7> how can I do ?
<sampan> visik7  in konq: settings --> configure konq --> behavior ...there's a spot to set the Home URL
<visik7> yes
<visik7> I've set it
<visik7> but it still open the page where it describe konqueror
<fridge> I'm trying to view DVB with Kaffiene, I've been able to scan in a heap of TV stations, but they're currently all greyed out
<sampan> visik7  okay. in konq go to the page you want to set as your start page.  then go to settings --> save view profile 'kubuntu web' ... and make sure the box for "save URLs in profile" is checked
<sampan> then hit 'save'
<visik7> ok thank
<visik7> ok thanks
<sampan> np
<visik7> onther issue
<visik7> how can I integrate mplayer in konqueror ?
<visik7> do I need to use kaffeine ?
<visik7> I'm lookin' for a way to play wmv rm mov and other propretary codecs
<nalioth> !w32codecs
<ubotu> somebody said w32codecs was a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<visik7> w32codecs are installed
<sampan> not sure -- iirc if you have installed the firefox-mplayer plugin you can tell konq to search for and use those same plugins.  but you can also set konq to open external applications (which is what i do)
<nalioth> !libquicktime
<ubotu> Wish i knew, nalioth
<nalioth> !bad bot
<ubotu> no, you're a bad person nalioth!
<sampan> lol
<nalioth> !info libquicktime1
<sampan> fiesty bot
<ubotu> libquicktime1: (A library for reading and writing Quicktime files), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.9.3-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 261 kB, Installed size: 820 kB
<thunderbolt> anyone have experience with scanner permissions?
<Finalhazard> Hello again. I got Firefox working fine, didn't upgrade. But I now want to install a program like Limewire. Unfortunately, that requires installing an RPM, and I don't know how to do that. I tried installing alien to convert it to a deb file, but alien requires a few packages that require more packages...
<Finalhazard> And that would mean downloading them all individually. Is there an easier way to do this?
<fusion2ndpc> can some one help me out, just installed the amd64 version of kubuntu 5.10.  Once I "think" it loads up I get a gray screen and some blue garbled stuff towards the top of the screen
<nalioth> Finalhazard: ask uncle google about frostwire
<Finalhazard> Thanks. Sorry to ask such a stupid question.
<nalioth> no questions are stupid (unless you don't ask them)
<fusion2ndpc> xorg.conf looks fine by the way
<Finalhazard> Well, is there an easier way to install RPMs?
<Finalhazard> Because I'm getting very frustrated very easily. XP
<nalioth> Finalhazard: you really shouldnt use rpms
<nalioth> !alien
<ubotu> hmm... alien is a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Can give problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<nalioth> Finalhazard: introducing foreign packages to ubuntu can cause problems when upgrading
<Finalhazard> Ah.
<fusion2ndpc> =\
<nalioth> Finalhazard: i point you to frostwire, instead of limewire
<Finalhazard> Wait, this is my problem. Installing alien requires so many libs that require more libs, and I just want to do one thing and install FrostWire. It didn't look like it had a deb file.
<nalioth> Finalhazard: frostwire doesnt require alien, and it is also more open source
<Finalhazard> All I'm seeing on the site is RPMs.
<fusion2ndpc> can I wget the drivers from the nvidia website, and install them without a problem??
<fusion2ndpc> without having to get any other packages?
<Finalhazard> And to install RPMs requires them to be converted.
<Finalhazard> Right?
<nalioth> Finalhazard: there is a frostwire available that is platform independent
<nasas> jesus christ, update distrub giving me huge errors
<Finalhazard> You mean that ZIP version with the java install? HECK NO.
<_dad> Hi - want to set a static ip for my nic, kubuntu 6.1 on gateway p-II amd athlonn
<Finalhazard> Java infected my last PC with trojans. And I don't want the same to happen on Kubuntu.
<nalioth> nasas: please respect us with your language choices
<nalioth> Finalhazard: limewire and frostwire are JAVA p2p clients
<nasas> what did i say?
<Finalhazard> ...I must make myself look like an idiot now.
<nasas> is jesus christ a curse?
<Finalhazard> I didn't notice the fact it was Java.
<nalioth> nasas: religion politics and violence have no place here
<nasas> wtf?
<_dad> is static ip set in an etc/eths sort of file? I don't have one now
<nasas> o_O
<_dad> anyone home?
<kkathman> yep
<kkathman> _dad its set through the networks file...if you are on kde, just go to systemsettings and choose networking
<kkathman> network settings that is
<_dad> ok I'll try tnx
<kkathman> _dad let me know if that doesnt work..typically DHCP is much better tho
<_dad> damn these guis have their uses!
<kkathman> lol
<fusion2ndpc> well no thx to you guys *j/k*  I got it working.  I had to change the nv to vesa in xorg.conf to see what I'm doing
<fusion2ndpc> is there an easy way to install the real nvidia drivers now :(
<Patry> hi all I just installed Kubuntu 5.10 and I need some help
<kkathman> well I guess you dont need our help then
<kkathman> Patry: whats up tonight?
<Patry> I'm in the Network Settings and apparently I can't go to the Administrator Mode
<Patry> I can't see the button at the bottom of the screen
<kkathman> Patry: you need to do an update
<kkathman> Patry: run your adept updater
<kkathman> that will fix it
<Patry> and if it might help you, I run KUser and it seems to load but then nothing, not even a window open
<Patry> and how do I do that? :-)
<kkathman> Patry: alt-f2 then type kdesu adept-updater
<kkathman> then fetch the updates and install them
<Patry> nothing happens
<Patry> I can't seem to access Internet either when I type something in the Konqueror bar it always say something like: Host website_here unknown
<sampan> fusion2ndpc  if you have the repositories enabled, there are nvidia drivers to install via adept/synaptic/apt-get ... they aren't the absolute latest ones, but they work well and haven't given me any trouble (and they're easy to install)
<sampan> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<endo602> good evening
<endo602> is there anyway to raid two ide hdds together?
<unistd> hey, How I improve fonts in kubuntu?
<unistd> it's very stranger
<jose> Kubuntu.es
<jose> cual es el server
<nalioth> jose: marque /j #kubuntu-es
<dad_> ok I'm back (crowd groans) - is it possible to mount a Windows XP share so that it appears in a directory under <wherever>?
<sampan> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<sampan> dad_ yep -- see the link ubotu just posted
<dad_> y'all are awesome - tnx
<kkathman> dad_ Id use samba instead actually
<kkathman> much easier to set up
<kkathman> !samba
<ubotu> hmm... samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<kkathman> sorry sampan :)
<sampan> kkathman  ahhhh -- no need to apologize -- i've never used samba so i have no idea how that would be different -- i just mounted my old ntfs data drive in fstab
<kkathman> sampan: for newbs I usually suggest samba, just cuz its almost always set up on install...they go to konqy and type smb colon backslash and there they are
<sampan> is samba truly easier than making one directory and editing fstab?
<sampan> ahhh guess so
<kkathman> sampan: yeah theres virtually nothing to do
<kkathman> especially if your home network has  more than one win box :)
<kkathman> at least in my opinion
<kkathman> plus with ntfs, when one machine has to reboot, all the others do too (unless thats changed recently)
<sampan> i guess he's trying to do a networking thing then -- i thought it was just mounting a HD (or partition)
<kkathman> with samba you can also set individualized icons based on single directories on other machines
<kkathman> either way works tho
<kkathman> sampan: either method requires alot more setup if you want to create specified logins
<sampan> i'll take your word for it! ;)  single-user machine here
<james> ???
<N6REJ> whats the name of the editor for kde?
<N6REJ> like gedit?
<noirequus> N6REJ: kate
<N6REJ> ty
<Chameleon22> howdy all
<Chameleon22> trying to build knowit and configure script returns: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. but i do have libqt-dev installed and all
<Chameleon22> any ideas?
<HeartBT> so a stupid question, I'm running Knome over ubuntu, should I be in kubuntu or ubuntu?
<HeartBT> just wondering.
<Chameleon22> hrmm it is a stupid question
<Chameleon22> be in both
<kkathman> HeartBT: whatever you boot into, you actually have access to both sets of routines
<kkathman> Chameleon22: dont be rude
<HeartBT> heh, kewl.  that's kinda what I figured.  Now for a real question.  I heard of a script or applet that will allow for wireless roaming.  I have two networks that have WEP, several that are open.  Is there something that will take care of that?
<Chameleon22> kkathman, you asked
<Chameleon22> :p
<HeartBT> kkathman, I've only got kwin, no kde besides that.
<kkathman> asked what??
<kkathman> HeartBT: not sure how you did that
<kkathman> if you booted into gnome, you can run kde apps and vice versa
<HeartBT> metacity is horrible.  I feel that it's a WM in the most basic sense.
<HeartBT> gnome is a fairly nice interface, and is much less space, and resource intensive.
<HeartBT> -nohup kwin --replace &&  when it's all over, reboot and save settings.  been running it for about 2 weeks, no problems.
<HeartBT> anyway, any ideas about a script or applet?
<ubuntu> i am using the live version of kubuntu but I have Ubuntu istalled on my pc but I'm digging this version
<ubuntu> I heard I can convert my current ubuntu to kde without losing my settings and files how do I do that?
<sampan> ubuntu  if you have the repositories enabled, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sampan> that will download and install kde -- and leave your gnome intact -- in fact, that's what i (and many others) did
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: well, you can *add* KDE - you will have the choice of GNOME and KDE then
<thoreauputic> yup
<ubuntu> ok thanks I'll try that,
<sampan> of course, dumb-butts like myself have gnome but never ever use it -- wasted drive space (good thing storage is so cheap)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: when it completes, just log out of gnome and choose KDE as your session
<ubuntu> so gnome will stay on my pc?
<thoreauputic> sampan: heh I have xfce4 and fluxbox as well ( I use fluxbox quite a bit)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: yes
<ubuntu> ok thanks for all the info
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: so you can use either for any given login session
<sampan> thoreauputic  yeah i do too actually ... i -would- use flux a lot (i like it -- esp. the stackable tabs) except i reboot only once every blue moon
<nalioth_zZz> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is probably Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<thoreauputic> sampan: same here - but logging out and choosing KDE , gnome, etc is easy enough
<sampan> ubuntu  when kde installs it will ask you if you want to use gdm or kdm ... you can do either, but if you think you'll use mainly gnome and only sometimes kde, you might want to stick with gdm -- and vice-versa.  afaik it really only affects the login screen
<sampan> thoreauputic  yeah.  i mistyped: i guess i meant log out ... i have distributed computing stuff (F@H) that i hate interrupting
<thoreauputic> ah I see :)
<ubuntu> ok thanks,
<sampan> be warned, though, ubuntu, kde can be habit-forming ;)
<thoreauputic> actually I've been turning the machine off lately at night - my record uptime was about 90 days with hoary until there was a powewr failure ;)
<ubuntu> I can see how that is
<thoreauputic> s/powewr/power  ;-)
<sampan> nice thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> sampan: I was annoyed - i was shooting for 100 days ;-P
<thoreauputic> heheh
<sampan> lol
<sampan> i think my winxp made 120 days a couple of times over the past 3 years actually
<thoreauputic> I haven't booted windows for months
<ubuntu> I just looked at the info on Xubuntu what's that is it kde or gnome
<thoreauputic> not sure why I still have it at all
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: neither
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: it's another desktop
<sampan> i don't even have windows anymore -- the HD it was on isn't even in the pc anymore -- gonna turn it into a usb-connected external drive :D
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: have a look at http://xwinman.org
<sampan> ubuntu  Xubuntu uses xfce4
<ubuntu> thanks, I'll take a look
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: linux lets you use lots of different window managers and desktops
<ubuntu> It looks like win.xp
<thoreauputic> aargh - what does?
<sampan> "it" = ?
* thoreauputic feels sick
<ubuntu> Xubuntu
<thoreauputic> ;)
<thoreauputic> not at all
<thoreauputic> more like mac Os-X if anything I think
<ubuntu> what do most of you use
<sampan> ubuntu got a screen shot that you're looking at?
<sampan> i use kde -- but i've tried xfce and fluxbox and liked them both a lot.  very minimalistic, which i like
<ubuntu> http://xwinman.org/screenshots/xfce-horen.jpg
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: I use whatever I feel like - mostly fluxbox, sometimes gnome, sometimes kde
<nalioth_zZz> ubuntu: i use terminals mostly
<sampan> ubuntu  that desktop in that screenshot definitely has a XP-theme going on -- highly customized and NOT what most xfce desktops (that i've seen) look like at all
<ubuntu> I'm new to using Linux which is why I'm on gnome because I hear it's the easiest
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: KDE isn't hard - just has more customisable possibilities
<ubuntu> I like the look of KDE gnome is very boring looking
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: but both are good in different ways
<sampan> why anyone would want to make their desktop look like the default XP one, i have no idea -- first thing i did even in win was to axe that blue crap
<nalioth_zZz> ubuntu: take your time, there are possibilities you haven't even seen yet
* thoreauputic agrees with sampan 
<ubuntu> well so far, I like the browser on KDE
* thoreauputic can't understand people who use themes that look like XP when there are so many possibilities
<sampan> ubuntu, both kde and gnome have their strong points.  nalioth_zzz is right: take your time, try them out, tinker with them.  kde has an awful lot of options you can configure, so just exploring can take awhile (and be enjoyable too)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: konqueror is also the file manager and integrates with all sorts of stuff ( like k3b for CD burning etc)
<nalioth_zZz> ubuntu: and you never know, you might find a Desktop Environment we've never heard of, and like it
<sampan> you can even rip your music in konq -- that thing does just about everything
<ubuntu> Well I spent the last week installing plug-ins and everything else to get everything the way I wanted so I'm not ready to switch yet
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: you don't need to switch - but have a play around and see what you like
<thoreauputic> so much choice - it's a bit overwhelming at times :)
* thoreauputic just tried quodlibet (never used it before - seems like quite a nice little music app)
<ubuntu> It is very overwhelming I wish I discovered the world of linux a long time ago
<thoreauputic> :)
<penguinzdr> wow only 45 minutes to new year
<thoreauputic> Unix is hard to learn. The process of learning it is one of multiple small
<thoreauputic> epiphanies. -- Neal Stephenson
<thoreauputic> my current .sig ?
<thoreauputic> oops
<Chousuke> very true.
<Chousuke> penguinzdr: You live in the future!
<Chousuke> 11:19 here.
<thoreauputic> Sat Dec 31 20:20:03 EST 2005
<thoreauputic> stilla while to go here :)
<Chousuke> The measurement of time is relative, but time is the same for everyone else.
<penguinzdr> Chousuke: wow you are in my timezone
<Chousuke> I wonder when the new year really is.
<penguinzdr> in kirimati
<thoreauputic> arbitrary isn't it ?
<sampan> this year gets an extra second to it
<penguinzdr> yes
* Chousuke decides that by Chousukean Calendar, it is the eleventh day of year 19
<sampan> gonna throw off my kitchen clock
<penguinzdr> Chousuke: where are you livin'?
<sampan> ;)
<Chousuke> penguinzdr: Finland.
* penguinzdr lives in Bulgaria
<thoreauputic> Today is Setting Orange, the 73rd day of The Aftermath in the YOLD 3171
<penguinzdr> GMT +2 rulz!
<thoreauputic> :D
<penguinzdr> thoreauputic: ddate?
<thoreauputic> yes :)
<Chousuke> We could all use different calendars and have new years every day!
<Chousuke> Which year of Ubuntu is it now, btw?
<thoreauputic> well warty was October 2004 so ...
<penguinzdr> 2 years and 2 months
<penguinzdr> but kubuntu is younger
<Chousuke> :)
<thoreauputic> erm I year and 2 months from official first release ?
<penguinzdr> ah one year, yes
<Chousuke> It'll be interesting to see where Ubuntu will be 5 years from now.
<penguinzdr> wow ubuntu... 10.10
<penguinzdr> with KDE 6 :)
<Chousuke> heh.
<penguinzdr> and gnome 4
<Chousuke> and Linux 2.6.329
<penguinzdr> no, linux 3.2 :)
<Chousuke> with a microkernel! :|
<Chousuke> (nah)
<Chousuke> I wonder if there'll be KDE 6.6.6
<penguinzdr> surely
<Chousuke> Everyone will call it so good it's almost evil.
<penguinzdr> will Konqueror will be the default browser and file manager in KDE 6.6.6?
<_paul> hey guys, im getting a weird graphics problem on my kde desktop at random times, i've only been using kde for a short time and wondered if any of you guys knew waht i was on about
<_paul> at random times when i'm using the system, i'll refresh a page or scroll down - the graphics suddenly corrupt! the only way ive found that fixes it is a simple logout of session
<_paul> do yuo think it may be sorted out if i update to kde 3.5?
<thoreauputic> sounds more like a problem with X than KDE
<penguinzdr> why my microphone doesn't work?
<penguinzdr> i enabled it on KMix
<RichardC> kubuntu is finally updated
<RichardC> now to tweak
<linux_galore> just decided to try the kubuntu live CD
<linux_galore> 6.04
<linux_galore> only two minor bugs, 1 it ddidnt see my gateway 2. sound works but not with amarok
<penguinzdr> :(
<penguinzdr> why i'm banned from #freenode-newyears?
<linux_galore> knoppix got it all right so did the Gentoo RR4 Live DVD, but Kubuntu got the resolution right and the fonts look nice
<linux_galore> I'll give the Kubuntu 6.04 live CD 6 out of 10
<Anth0ny_> Why is it that top often uses 99,99% of my CPU?
<Anth0ny_> http://sofievej.anthony-net.dk/~anthony/top-cpu.png
<Anth0ny_> My system is doing nothing, but top says 48,7% idle
<berkes> odd. I try to install mysql-client + mysql-server on a vanilla breezy kubuntu, but it fails to load the database server
<berkes> somthing with not bein able to assign a tcp/ip port
<berkes> any hints? Should i restart some deamon or service to re-set the tcp/ip settings?
<RichardC> is firefox 1.5 not in the breezy repos yet?
<berkes> RichardC: nope.
<berkes> but it is in klik!
<RichardC> is it in breezy-backports?
<RichardC> !klik
<ubotu> well, klik is at  http://dot.kde.org/1126867980/
<berkes> klik.atekon.com if i am correct.
<berkes> RichardC: I have found, personally, that FF is rather slopppy when it comes to Linux releases.
<RichardC> so it seems
<berkes> the last two mayor releases broke completely
<berkes> their private "update system" and  homebrewn usermanagement completely breaks the linux standards.
<penguinzdr> does klik brokes /etc/fstab?
<berkes> penguinzdr: not that I know.
<berkes> one thing about that klik, is that its quite safe to test out stuff on.
<hunika> hello everybody
<hunika> help to me
<Chousuke> heh
<hunika> i need a conveting tool for kubuntu
<hunika> conveting media file types
<Chousuke> I read klik's "can you imagine" list.
<hunika> so audio to mp3
<Chousuke> It's OS X ;P
<hunika> wma to mp3
<hunika> like itunes
<hunika> and video file formats too
<hunika> idea?
<hunika> tip?
<RichardC> btw
<RichardC> should i tell synaptic to prefer package versions from breezy-backports?
<hunika> kkathman-zzzz: are you there?
<berkes> Chousuke: no, its not. the big missing thing in osx is the fact klik does not add anything into your systems file-system
<hunika> Riddell: are you there?
<berkes> Chousuke: in other words, klik is perfectly able to run on a liveCD, for example. or some Harddisk less installation
<hunika> berkes: can you help me please
<berkes> bu, anyone else with problems on istalling Mysql server?
<berkes> hunika: msg me.
<hunika> berkes: I need a professional audio creation tool. So I can make music with it, or if I have a song I can give to it some effects
<hunika> berkes: do you know something? Or anyway you understand?
<berkes> hunika: a few. there is lmms, audacity, mixxx and a lot more.
<hunika> berkes: but with wich I can disort my voice? So add some style to my voice? :))
<berkes> hunika: have a look at dyne.bolic that is a distro specialised in multimedia creation. They have lots of nice applications listed.
<berkes> hunika: that would be audacity
<hunika> berkes: Are you hungarian because your name is quite hungarian
<hunika> berkes: thanks
<berkes> nu, Dutch. my name is Br Kessels.
<hunika> berkes: Another tool I need, converting program wich converts from audio to mp3
<berkes> lame. hunika
<hunika> berkes: I am hungarian
<hunika> berkes: thanks a lot
<berkes> hunika: i am not saying your are lame though. Lame is a nice encoder
<hunika> berkes: i hope that i can find these in the repositories
<berkes> hunika: you will.
<berkes> lmms not, though, its very nice, (a complete sound studio package) but rather new still
<hunika> berkes: question
<hunika> berkes: can i run mac os software on linux?
<hunika> berkes: especially on ubuntu
<berkes> hunika: no.
<berkes> hunika: there are ways, but its hard
<penguinzdr> brb
<hunika> berkes: okay than I will not work with it. I thought that I could run because both are Unix based and maybe there is an emulator like wine
<hunika> berkes: anyway i am new at linux that is why i am asking irreal questions :))
<Chousuke> hunika: on PPC Linux you can run OS X itself in an emulator.
<Chousuke> But that's pretty much all you can do to run OS X software on Linux
<berkes> hunika: here is what i suggest: get going on linux. Learn where to find what. Learn how linux does stuff.
<berkes> then, onc eyou feel confortable in linux, start looking at advanced stuff like emulators and ports.
<berkes> or compiling your own macos software on linux. Stuff like that is quite complex if you ar enew.
<Chousuke> if you have the source, chances are it's some well know OSS project with a native linux port.
<berkes> indeed.
<berkes> I was just referring to common known "rather advanced things to do".
<berkes> hunika: Chousuke: its all about "grokking the underlying concepts" that just takes some time. Stuff like apt repositories. etc.
<Chousuke> I think I have that already :)
<hunika> berkes: I berkes: I was having my lunch sorry
<hunika> berkes: but I am back
<hunika> berkes: I have installed lmms but I can not see in the K menu
<hunika> berkes: lmms is connected to the old xmms?
<RichardC> what is a good p2p app?
<RichardC> i've been using shareaza (gnutella 2 & edonkey) in windows
<hash> hello. I've disabled the menu-bar in konqueror (file/edit/etc...), but now, I don't know how to enable it. Is someone could help me ? :)
<manveru> ctrl+m :)
<hash> manveru: great :) thanks
<manveru> i've got another problem, i've got an external HDD and want to format it to FAT32... parted and qtparted both crash...
<manveru> someone knows the command for fdisk or whatever i could use for partitioning?
<manveru> oh, parted just came back to live... - nm :)
<berkes> hunika: no
<hunika> berkes: anyway
<hunika> berkes: i have installed audacity
<hunika> berkes: but i can add a song, a recorded thing
<berkes> hunika: a sec. I am surprised, I thought  lmms was not yet in the repos
<hunika> berkes: but i can not use the effects
<hunika> berkes: why? because these are mp3?
<hunika> berkes: so what is the problem with audacity?
<slow-motion> hallo
<ludo> i try to add a file on adept, but when i go to "manage repositorie" and i add the link i have an error. I think the URL isn't correct.
<ludo> what kind of URL i can use please
<ludo> sorry i an a noob
<ludo> i try to add a game
<ludo> http://priv.solsector.net/files.htm   this game, so i use the link of the file on adept, is it good ?
<ludo> could you help me plz ?
<hussam> ludo: that won't work. you can only add deb repositories
<ludo> ok so how can i add this file ?
<ludo> it's a .run file
<hussam> ludo: where did you save the .run file?
<ludo> on my desktop
<hussam> the open konsole and type:  ~/Desktop/privgold10.bz2.run
<ludo> ok i try
<ludo> i don't have the permission i try with sudo ?
<hussam> no don't use sudo
<ludo> ok
<hussam> type: chmod +x ~/Desktop/privgold10.bz2.run
<ludo> i do it but there is nothing
<hussam> ok now type: ~/Desktop/privgold10.bz2.run
<ludo> it's ok
<ludo> i think
<hussam> it worked?
<ludo> it think it is the install
<hussam> yes
<ludo> yes uncompressed
<ludo> super!  merci !!
<hussam> this should install it on your computer
<ludo> i ll try to understand the command "chmod ...etc" after a little game :)
<Yon> hey does any1 know the server address for shadowfire?
<Anth0ny_> can anyone of you remember how to add nvidia driver to Kubuntu with apt-get?
<Tm_T> Anth0ny_: sure
<Anth0ny_> apt-get install nv-driver or something like that?
<Tm_T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Tm_T> look from there ;)
<Anth0ny_> thanks
<hunika> berkes: i am not registered user
<hunika> berkes: how to register
<hunika> ?
<Tm_T> that's bit olidsh but should work
<Tm_T> hunika: to freenode?
<hunika> yes
<Tm_T> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Tm_T> faq <3
<hunika> berkes: I register myself than I write to you my problmes at privi
<hunika> berkes: ok
<Yon> can i listen to all the diffrent song formatt in kubuntu?
<minidoux> Hi !
<Eftarjin> hi
<hunika> hey people
<hunika> where can i download
<hunika> kde styles / themes in debian format
<hunika> or is it possible?
<hunika> how can i install baghira theme in kubuntu
<hunika> not that poor one which is in the repos
<mebsd> what's the advantage of kubuntu if ubuntu can have kde
<Yon> mebsd from wat i have been told the only diffrence is the looks
<Phospheros> >sigh< This is a little frustrating. Just installed and have a driver problem already.  Found a driver for it, going to mess with x -configure and pray it figures out my graphics and display setup properly for dual monitors and dual GPU's.  I'm curious how this Adept system works?  I played with it to install GAIM and Xchat, but how do I change where it draws from? To add another despository?
<berkes> Phospheros: why do you wnat that in the first place
<Phospheros> It refers me to a sources file, but doesn't tell me where its at!
<manveru> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<manveru> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<Phospheros> I need it to stay current with the graphics drivers. I have a Unichrome S3G IGP, and its fubar with the default driver.  Running on my ATI PCI card now.
<Phospheros> OpenChrome project has a respository and want to add theirs as well to pull from there.
<thinkle> Hi all -- I'm just trying out amaroK on a regular old GNOME ubuntu desktop and it won't play any ogg files. Any ideas what I might be missing?
<Phospheros> Thanks, now that I see it, its not such a big deal.    I like how the package manager works.
<krille> some now what ET is ?
<berkes> et? is that not to phone home? :)
<marwan> Hello, i have problem with me dial up modem which is AC97 modem
<marwan> any one can help with this?
<thinkle> Okay -- fixed my amaroK problem -- installing kde-base did the job. Don't know why, though.
<hunika> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<Riddell> hunika: hmm?
<slow-motion> bbl
<ludo> i try to run a game, but i don't know how ? i write the name in the konsole but it don't find, someone could help me plz ?
<hussam> ludo: is it that same game?
<ludo> yes
<hussam> ludo: where did you intall it?
<ludo> in the manual, its just write run "privateer"
<ludo> here /home/ludo/privgold
<hussam> then look under /home/ludo/privgold
<ludo> ok
<hussam> search for a shell script or executable file called privateer inside /home/ludo/privgold
<ludo> i find play_vs i try to lunch it but it don't work (with chmod +x too)
<neoncode> are there any fixes for that bug with the fglrx driver, the one where if you chose the "big desktop" mode as a dual-screen mode and if things that are supposed to appear in the middle of the screen appear bettween the both of them and if use use maxamise it maximiases to both screens?
<[mudi] > hi, i have kubuntu breezy with kde 3.5 and I tried to install the kde api docs from the package kdelibs4-doc. there is nothing in it. the same package for kde 3.4.3, however, is 29MB download and 250 MB installed. so where are the kde 3.5 api docs?
<[mudi] > is there anybody awake in this channel?
<Blissex> neoncode: thats not a bug, thats what big desktop means...
<Finalhazard> Hi again...
<Finalhazard> I got Firefox 1.5 installed and everything, but for some reason when I try to install libstdc++ for it to work, it says it can't find the files in the seveas repository...
<Finalhazard> I'll show you an example of what it says:
<Finalhazard> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas/madwifi Pa                                 ckages (/var/lib/apt/lists/seveas.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_breezy-seveas_madwifi_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Finalhazard> Could it have something to do with those spaces in it?
<Finalhazard> If so I'll probably have to fix the sources.list file, right?
<Blissex> Finalhazard: 'apt-get update' :-)
<Finalhazard> I tried that. It gets the same error.
<Finalhazard> Won' change the sources.list for anything.
<kakei> who can pls tell me how to install baghira
<Finalhazard> Here's what it says:
<Finalhazard> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-backport
<Finalhazard> s/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Finalhazard> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-custom/b
<Finalhazard> inary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Finalhazard> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/b
<Finalhazard> inary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Finalhazard> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/madwifi/binary-
<Finalhazard> i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<Finalhazard> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-backport
<Finalhazard> s/source/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<Finalhazard> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-custom/s
<Finalhazard> ource/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<Finalhazard> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/breezy-extras/s
<Finalhazard> ource/Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<Finalhazard> Failed to fetch http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/madwifi/source/                                           Sources.gz  404 Not Found
<Finalhazard> That's what it says when I try to use apt-get update. The rest install fine.
<apokryphos> Finalhazard: do NOT paste in here, read the /topic
<Finalhazard> Sorry. I hadn't read it, my bad.
<Blissex> Finalhazard: looks like that server foes not have the stuff you think it has.
<ninnghizidha> Hello! I turned on the Universal Sidepanel and hided it .. and now i cant find it again. how do i show it?
<Finalhazard> But here's my question. Which server would work?
<endo602> good morning
<apokryphos> Finalhazard: all you have to put to get seveas' repo is, i.e.  deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl breezy-seveas
<endo602> I am having an issue with a kubuntu installation
<endo602> i thought i installed it to a sata drive
<Finalhazard> Ah.
<Finalhazard> Thank you.
<endo602> but when I chose to install master boot record loader
<endo602> and the comp restarted I get nothing
<endo602> will kubunutu install onto a sata drive if there are also ide drives attaached?
<endo602> and will the boot loader install onto the right drive?  Is there anything I have to change in the bios to bring up the boot loader?
<Blissex> endo602: GNU/Linux installs to just about any disc, does not require the disc to be the ''first''. The issue is more the bootloaded, and that depends on how your BIOS works and what's on the other discs.
<endo602> the other discs are ntfs
<endo602> and there is no OSs on them
<endo602> ?
<endo602> what would the issue with bootload be?
<endo602> what shoul i change in the bios?
<endo602> Blissex: ?
<Blissex> endo602: well, the bootloader _must_ be on the MBR of the disc that the BIOS boots.
<endo602> how do i do that
<Blissex> endo602: then it can load a kernel and setup a root filesystem from anywhere else
<endo602> aha
<Blissex> endo602: it is not a big deal, you just need to know which disc the BIOS boots from, or tell the BIOS to boot from another disc.
<endo602> you mean my bios boots from my hdd?
<endo602> right now I have pulled out my other hdds
<endo602> so only sata is there
<visik7> hi
<slow-motion> re
<visik7> in gnome when I close my laptop it lock my screen in kde /var/log/acpi says :
<visik7> xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0
<visik7> xscreensaver-command: no screensaver is running on display :0.0
<visik7> what I've to change ?
<endo602> Blissex:  any ideas on how I go about it?
<endo602> Blissex:  how do i tell the bios how to do that?
<endo602> in the boot order part of the bios?
<Blissex> endo602: well, I have no idea which BIOS you have, but odds are in that part of the BIOS config.
<root_____> hi, i have a prob. :D i like go to kde 3.5, now i have 4.3.4 - give it a install version from ubuntu with kde 3.5 ?
<_jose> kakei
<kakei> _jose,
<endo602> got it
<kakei> -?
<endo602> yes
<_jose> anja
<endo602> i just pulled out my ides
<endo602> for a momnt
<endo602> now I gotta stick them back in
<kakei> _jose, do u know how to install baghira?
<Ksharop> kann hier jemand deutsch :/ ??
<_jose> En espaol
<apokryphos> !de
<ubotu> I heard de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu und Kubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de resp. #kubuntu-de
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ksharop> thank's
<Yon> hey guys
<endo602> what is a swap areaD?
<Yon> can any1 help me, i cant get into my email it gives me an error saying i need to get a personal security manager
<Yon> wat do i need to get?
<bam_> anyone know how I can get xine to run my dvd's as the default rather than kaffine?
<visik7> in the conf of konqueror -> file associations
<visik7> media-> dvd*
<visik7> media-> dvdvideo
<ninnghizidha> anyone managed to get shadows in Kubuntu with an Radeon-Card?
<ninnghizidha> i hate ati for that crap drivers ...
<ninnghizidha> ... how good are the "radeon"-drivers?
<elijah> anyone know how to fix error: "no URI handler implemented for <URL>" in Kaffeine when trying to play media from internet sites
<elijah> .mpg files to be exact
<elijah> mmmm....not many helpers right now :'(
<apokryphos> elijah: try install kaffeine-xine
<apokryphos> not streaming media, is it?
<elijah> actually its not playing anything....I've only tried .mpg tho
<elijah> I tell a lie....it only wont stream
<chriswoodall> hmm
<apokryphos> don't know about streams, really, sorry
<chriswoodall> did you install the mpg package
<chriswoodall> (sry I dont know what it is called for kubuntu)
<elijah> I've install everything that says anything about decoding mpeg or mpg
<elijah> I started off more conservatively...but now I just install everything hoping that I'd find something that would work
<elijah> and kaffeine-xine now included :(
<chriswoodall> and mp3
<elijah> not sure from net....everything from hdd seems to be ok
<Determinist> dear god, kde just feels so wrong sometimes
<elijah> vlc can play but without audio :\ but i'd rather use Kaffeine
<chriswoodall> I don't know why but even though kde has more features I just feel more at home in gnome (I am not anti-kde, I actually like it) I dont know why
<visik7> is not just a question of features
<chriswoodall> I fell it is a personal thing. If you want to use gnome use gnome kde use kde xfce use xfce, flux box use flux box use what ever you want. Any way I can us emost kde apps in gnome
<chriswoodall> though if you want to use windows you shouldnt use windows
<visik7> for example in xchat if I want to send something that is stored on a windows machine I need to download it first from nautilus and then open from local, while konveration open it directly
<visik7> there are many of this examples
<visik7> moreover kde is external apps friendly
<visik7> while gnome isn't for example an apps that doesn't support the vfs of gnome cannot open remote file and you need to download from nautilus, while kde download it for you
<chriswoodall> true but its the feel for me I dont like the overly glossy feel of kde
<chriswoodall> this is just gonna lead to flaming and a war shall we stop arguing now
<zajacslv> helo
<zajacslv> http://rafb.net/paste/results/ABCsRB89.html
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<spikeh> apokryphos: how would I change the administrator's theme to fix Synaptic's theme?
<apokryphos> spikeh: do you have gtk2-engines-gtk-qt installed?
<m_tadeu> are the ubuntu atp repositories the same as kubuntu?
<apokryphos> m_tadeu: yes
<apokryphos> except the extra kde 3.5 repository, which is at kubuntu.org
<spikeh> apokryphos: yes it's installed
<m_tadeu> apokryphos: thanks
<apokryphos> spikeh: then synaptic would use your kde theme (or at least try to, with that gtk2 engine)
<apokryphos> one sec
<spikeh> apokryphos: but strangely it's not; it was fine when I first installed kubuntu, but suddenly it changed
<apokryphos> spikeh: alt+f2 -> kdesu systemsettings
<apokryphos> then alter the theme from there
<spikeh> apokryphos: but that doesn't affect Synaptic's theme
<apokryphos> it should
<apokryphos> spikeh: as long as in GTK styles and fonts > "Use my kde style in gtk applications"
<spikeh> apokryphos: that's been checked
<spikeh> apokryphos: ah okay, after a restart it's back to normal
<spikeh> apokryphos: thanks for your help
<spikeh> apokryphos: Synaptic is still not completely themed back to normal
<apokryphos> what do you mean?
<apokryphos> screeny?
<spikeh> apokryphos: sure
<spikeh> apokryphos: how do I take one in Kubuntu? D:
<apokryphos> spikeh: alt+f2 > ksnapshot
<_yannux> hye :)
<douglas> YOu know how in the latest version, when you put in a disc it comes up with things you can do with it, like windows does, I tuned it off somehow, and now I want it back.
<douglas> Also, when I put in a disc it tries to open the folder of the disc, and I don't want it to do that.
<darkheart> Hello, I was looking for a little hep with the ATI binary driver. I installed it, but can't get the DRI module to load.
<spikeh> apokryphos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6419
<apokryphos> spikeh: which part is the problem?
<m_tadeu> apokryphos: I'm having the same problem as spikeh
<_yannux> does someone use ftp woth konqueror ? It seems very slow here :s
<apokryphos> _yannux: yup, works perfectly
<apokryphos> I use fish:// more though, these days, instead
<darkheart> Kubuntu complains that it can't find the module fglrx when I try to modprobe it.
<_yannux> apokryphos: fish://  ?
<_yannux> what's ?
<spikeh> apokryphos: well, the buttons, the main menu and the dropdown menus which isn't shown
<apokryphos> _yannux: in konqueror: help:/kioslave/fish.html
<spikeh> they're still not themed correctly
<_yannux> apokryphos: ok thanks ;)
<apokryphos> spikeh: I don't think gtk2-engines-gtk-qt is perfected that much yet
<apokryphos> those sure haven't been themed totally for me, ever, as I recall
<spikeh> apokryphos: but it was all okay when kubuntu was first installed
<spikeh> apokryphos: just suddenly, on one start, it broke
<_thedoc> hi to all
<_yannux> apokryphos: hum oki, here ftp connect and do nothing when I try to copy form ftp to local disk :s
<apokryphos> spikeh: I don't recall it ever working like that, but it might've, I guess.
<douglas> Am I able to upgrade to dapper right now without loosing any major functionality?
<apokryphos> douglas: dapper is broken
<douglas> ok
<douglas> Did anyone see my question above?
<apokryphos> everyone did I'm sure, yes.
<douglas> apokryphos: do you know what I'm talking about?
<apokryphos> yup
<yannux> apokryphos: sorry , konversation crash
<lorenzo> hi
<douglas> apokryphos: do you know how to fix it?
<lorenzo> excuse me
<lorenzo> i have a question
<apokryphos> douglas: nope, sorry.
<yannux> apokryphos: you don't know where I can find the problem for this ? :s
<douglas> thanks
<lorenzo> anyone knows
<apokryphos> yannux: hm, not sure why that's happening. Have you tried with multiple servers, or just one?
<lorenzo> what does contain the ubuntu's dvd??
<yannux> apokryphos: hum just  one, I'm trying with other now
<apokryphos> lorenzo: ubuntu live+install
<lorenzo> it's the *entire* universe repository?
<lorenzo> ah
<apokryphos> no
<lorenzo> doh!
<lorenzo> how is it possible to get the universe on a single dvd?
<lorenzo> (if is it possible!!)
<apokryphos> yannux: if you have ssh access on the server, it's really worth trying out fish
<apokryphos> lorenzo: it probably isn't
<lorenzo> oh
<lorenzo> shit
<lorenzo> :-)
<apokryphos> lorenzo: why?
<lorenzo> cos i got only my sweet old 56k at home
<lorenzo> :-)
<apokryphos> lorenzo: you may want to look into apt-zip, then
<douglas> ok, I know what it is now, Does anyone know how to enable mime types?
<lorenzo> or maybe i'll go back to debian....
<apokryphos> up to you
<lorenzo> ...
<lorenzo> ubuntu is so UP-TO-DATE....
<yannux> apokryphos: there is, but the web environement is chroot, and not same user id :s
<lorenzo> and
<lorenzo> EASY!
<apokryphos> so look into apt-zip, then
<chriswoodall> MoL
<chriswoodall> is it good or bad and does it work with tiger
<[The_Doc] > i don't know why, kde sound system sometime hang up, kde35 will fix it???
<lorenzo> apt-zip
<lorenzo> bleah
<lorenzo> back to debian
<lorenzo> thanks
<lorenzo> bye
<[The_Doc] > ???
<yannux> apokryphos: I reduce some times in the system settings, it seems better :)
<darkheart> Damn ATI driver...
<rev> is there a way to force konqueror to use a WINS-server when doing smb:/ ?
<m_tadeu> why does my konsole always starts maximized? what can I do to change this?
<apokryphos> m_tadeu: change to the size you want, then settings > save as default
<m_tadeu> kool thx a lot :)
<m_tadeu> how do I set the default dm to kdm?
<Snake__> !seen snake
<ubotu> snake <n=snake@adsl-65-43-145-148.dsl.bcvloh.ameritech.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #kubuntu-offtopic, 1d 7h 5m 16s ago, saying: 'baby dats all we need'.
<Snake__> Hmm
<Snake__> m_tadeu: you still here?
<m_tadeu> Snake__: sorry yes
<Snake__> m_tadeu: you are on kubuntu correct?
<m_tadeu> Snake__: yep
<m_tadeu> Snake__: but I installed ubuntu first
<Snake__> m_tadeu: at your login screen, where you type your password, it should say "Session Type" just select KDE from there, then everytime you log in, it should stay KDE, unless you log in with a diffrent session
<Snake__> unless you log in with a diffrent desktop manager**
<Snake__> sorry
<Snake__> sup kkathman
<m_tadeu> Snake__: I want to change the manager, not the default login session :)
<Snake__> m_tadeu: I dont see what you mean.....
<kkathman> hey Snake__ :)
<m_tadeu> Snake__: well, you can have gdm or kdm on your login screen
<ClayG> greets kkathman
<kkathman> hey ClayG :)
<ClayG> anyone here have suggestions for organizing an ipod? or finding song names if I have a bunch of 1,2,3 songs named numbers?
<kkathman> m_tadeu: you get your dm from the splash screen - sessions
<Snake__> kkathman: thats what I said...he said thats not what he wants lol
<kkathman> ClayG: I org mine in playlists,
<kkathman> Snake__: there is no other way
<ClayG> what if you have a bunch of songs called 1
<ClayG> and some of the songs have no words, are just beats
<ClayG> is there a database that compaires them by fiel size?
<kkathman> ClayG: they begin with 1 ??
<ClayG> and give you a list of possibles?
<ClayG> nah it's cd's that people made with a song here a song there but they named them 1,2,3,4,5, so when i transffered them over there are like 20 songs with the name 1
<kkathman> ClayG: I think manually you have to just put those in a playlist or perhaps you can group them by group or genre?
<m_tadeu> kkathman: I thought the dm started for the login
<Drakeson_> how can I get the kernel source?
<Drakeson_> what is the package name
<kkathman> m_tadeu: no, it starts from the splash beause you can have multiples on your system of course...now you can CHANGE your default
<stefano> put yer hands in the air like ya just dont care
<Snake__> ,,,,
<Snake__> troll....
<gerst> apt-get install kernel-sources-2.6.10
<gerst> or whatever kernel version you have
<m_tadeu> kkathman: oki...so there is a login app from gnome and one from kde?
<kkathman> m_tadeu: yes...your boot knows which one you choose by default. On the live CD, however, it autoselects gnome
<kkathman> but if you have both kde and gnome you'll get a splash screen (usplash) that you can choose your session
<kkathman> m_tadeu: thats all set up in the rc3.d script and initttab
<Snake__> kkathman: Do you kno anything about scripting?
<Snake__> And ill bet he feels dumb :)
<kkathman> Snake__: what kind of scripting
<Snake__> kkathman: Bash
<kkathman> a little
<Snake__> kkathman: I'm trying to do a simple echo script, and it wont work
<Snake__> #!/bin/bash
<Snake__> sudo echo Hello!
<Snake__> And it tells me the commands now found
<Snake__> not**
<kkathman> robotgeek is the scripting master
<Snake__> robotgeek is on vacation for 2 weeks :)
<kkathman> oh yeah
<kkathman> Snake__: try doing this   echo "hello"
<Snake__> kkathman: I figured out why
<Snake__> kkathman: I had to set chmod to allow me to execute the file
<kkathman> not really
<kkathman> or did you actually write a script
<kkathman> if so, yes you have to chmod it
<Snake__> I wrote a script lol
<kkathman> ahh ok
<Snake__> Yea, i forgot about that :)
<kkathman> thought you were doing that from the cli
* Snake__ shakes head
<kkathman> Snake__: look (but dont touch) some of the scripts in /etc/  - good place to see whats going on
<kkathman> like /etc/ rc3.d for instance
<Snake__> Whats that do?
<kkathman> rc3.d
<kkathman> rc3d is a directory of scripts that runs on boot up for initlevel 3
<Snake__> Ah ok
<kkathman> in general, ubuntu uses inittab to start everything and then dumps to rc.S  scripts then to the run level as rc.x (x-0, 1, 2, 3 etc as runlevel)
<Snake__> kkathman: would I need to type in sudo to do things that only root can do, or can I just run the script as "sudo ./hello.sh"
<kkathman> once you chmod it (and/or chown) you shouldnt need the sudo, unless you are modding system files (which you sholdnt)
<Snake__> Lol, no im not, but i'm writting a script so that I don't have to type "ifdown eth0, iwconfig wlan0 essid, ifup wlan0" yada yada
<kkathman> Snake__: then no
<Snake__> ok
<kkathman> put it in /usr/local/bin
<Snake__> ok
<Snake__> Why there?
<spikeh> how do I edit/add folders/applications to KMenu?
<Snake__>  spikeh Right click on the "K" and use the menu editor
<spikeh> Snake__: thank you~ :)
<Snake__> No problem
<kkathman> Snake__: I wrote a script that cleared my logs and then scheduled it with cron for each Friday
<Snake__> kkathman: kewl
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello, I am trying to insall gnokii, but it says "nokii: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable" I have libgli2.0 , what should i do ?
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: how are you trying to install??  using apt-get ??
<Java_the_Hutt> kkathman: yes exactly
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: it should install it for you then if it needs it I reckon
<Java_the_Hutt> well the thing is, in my system i have libglib2.0
<Java_the_Hutt> therefore, it does not install 1.2, however gnokii looks for it
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: do a dpkg -l | grep libglib2
<kkathman> make sure you have both the lib and the dev
<kkathman> I cant understand why it would need the dev tho
<udomsak> Breezy xkboption can't work  but console setxkbmap is work , what is wrong ?
<Java_the_Hutt> kkathman: i did
<Java_the_Hutt> i  libglib2.0-0                           2.8.3-0ubuntu1                     The GLib library of C routines
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: you might need to do the apt-get install on that -data file too
<kkathman> try that
<m_tadeu> I'd like to run some apps at startup that need super user permissions. where is the best place to put them?
<kkathman> sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-data
<Java_the_Hutt> data ?
<Java_the_Hutt> ok
<kkathman> yah
<kkathman> I have all three on my system actually
<kkathman> m_tadeu: what kinds of things?
<m_tadeu> kkathman: setserial and gnome-ppp with sudo
<kkathman> m_tadeu: are you in gnome or kde?
<m_tadeu> kkathman: kde
<Java_the_Hutt> Package libglib2.0-data is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Java_the_Hutt> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kkathman> m_tadeu: ok...create a script with the sudo statement, then chmod it to executable, then symlink it to ~/.kde/Autostart
<Java_the_Hutt> kkathman: what now ?
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: are you on breezy?
<Java_the_Hutt> yes
<m_tadeu> kkathman: what about the password?
<Java_the_Hutt> kkathman: yes
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: would you please check your /etc/apt/sources.list and see if you might have universe disabled ?
<rubem> how can i search for a file?
<kkathman> m_tadeu: you will need to pass it as an argument in your script I reckon
<kkathman> rubem: locate or find
<rubem> im konqueror
<kkathman> rubem: you cant in konqy that I know of
<rubem> kkathman does locate and find look recursively in the directoryes?
<kkathman> rubem: yes
<kkathman> rubem  man find   or    man locate
<kkathman> there are options for all that
<udomsak> kkathman: Breezy have bug for switch keyboard layout ?
<Java_the_Hutt> kkathman: only backports are disabled
<kkathman> Java_the_Hutt: at your cli...could you do an apt-cache search libglib2 and see what you get
<kkathman> cuz on my system its there
<spikeh> I've added a new folder to the K Menu yet it's not being shown?
<endo602> good afternoon, I just did a fresh install of kubuntu and the desktop keeps freezing up
* sampan seconds kkathman -- libglib2 is there in apt-cache for him too
<kkathman> sampan: hey bro - thanx :)
<endo602> is this a known problem?
<sampan> hey kkathman  :)
<kkathman> endo602: no
<endo602> hehe
<kkathman> endo602: works fine for me and has since warty :)
<endo602> anyways to investigae this deeper?
<udomsak> I'm newbie who can help me ?
<kkathman> endo602: did you upgrade to kde 3.5 ?
<endo602> yes
<udomsak> I can't find  answer on google
<kkathman> udomsak: I dont think we understand your question
<endo602> kkathman: yes i updated
<endo602> kkathman:  to 3.5
<BrianB04> Hello all.
<kkathman> udomsak: try K-menu, System Settings, Regional Accessibility, Keyboard Layouts
<kkathman> endo602: that might be your problem
<udomsak> kkathman: I use that but still don't work
<kkathman> udomsak: what isnt working?
<endo602> kkathman: how to i go about remedying this situation
<udomsak> layout can't switch group
<udomsak> layout group  can't switch
<kkathman> endo602: well first, I'd check to see whats taking resource...so do a TOP at the CLI and look for big resources (i.e. the gam server for instance)
<udomsak> but in console i can use setxkbmap to set  it can do
<kkathman> udomsak: I dunno...beats me
<kkathman> udomsak: are you trying to map keys on your keyboard to certain things?
<endo602> aha
<endo602> ok
<udomsak> kkathman: yes
<endo602> ill check that out
<kkathman> udomsak: some things you can map....your extended keys (like volume for instance) you cannot
<kkathman> hmm  I guess Java didnt do his apt-cache
<kkathman> I suspect a problem there
<udomsak> kkathman: I disable xkboption but I not use config from xorg.conf
<kkathman> yah
<udomsak> kkathman: what wrong ?
<udomsak> kkathman: Can i edit 'setxkbmap' in xkboption ?
<kkathman> udomsak: you can try, but I've never had much luck to be honest :(
<udomsak> kkathman: Sorry , ?
<kkathman> yah the KB mapping isnt really advanced in KDE Im afraid.
<kkathman> Most MFGRS dont write drivers for their KBs in linux :)
<udomsak> kkathman: Now  I'm try to use Kconfigeditor to solve it but have problem with make :(
<kkathman> udomsak: well thats a different issue Im sure :)
<udomsak> kkathman: where KDE keep configuration ?
<udomsak> kkathman: It keep in xml file like gnome ?
<udomsak> kkathman: It keep in xml format like gnome ?
<kkathman> udomsak: ~/.kde
<Drakeson> I think I need 2.6.15 in dapper to get rid of a kernel panic. Is it anywhere near usable now?
<kkathman> Drakeson: its not too bad...you just need to understand that its far from being released
<kkathman> Drakeson: what panic are you getting and do you know what causes it yet?
<Drakeson> I have a legacy camera which needs spca5xx
<kkathman> aha USB?
<Drakeson> yep
<kkathman> yeah I had that a long time ago under RedHat
<kkathman> but havent under Ubuntu
<Drakeson> you mean it was ok under redhat and not under ubunut?
<kkathman> no...other way around
<kkathman> I got a KP under red hat not under ubuntu
<Drakeson> mine worked in redhat and after switching to hoary and then breezy it stopped working
<kakei> hi i installed kwin-baghira how can i activate it?
<Drakeson> I have read here that it is going to be resolved in 2.6.15 http://mmendes.jb0.org/blog/
<kakei> (via aptitude install kwin-baghira)
<kkathman> Drakeson: yah thats the kernel I believe
<kkathman> Drakeson: I cant advise you on installing a new kernel under breezy, cuz I just dont know...but its feasible I guess
<Drakeson> have you tried 2.6.15?
<kkathman> nope Im still on 2.6.12-10
<ubuntune> hello
<Tm_T> kakei: use kcontrol
<Drakeson> kakei: go to systemsettings, appearance, Window decoration
<ubuntune> Ubuntu sounds like a greeting
<kkathman> Tm_T: do you know if you can install the 2.6.15 kernel on breezy?
<ubuntune> i say ubuntu.. you say kbuntu
<Tm_T> kkathman: sure, compile yourself =)
<kkathman> ubuntune: ubuntu and kubuntu are different
<ubuntune> yes i know
<kkathman> Drakeson: try asking Tm_T he's very good at that
<Drakeson> yep!
<ubuntune> i was talking about their pronuncation
<Tm_T> no I'm not? ;)
<kkathman> yes you are Tm_T  please dont be that way
<kkathman> you are a guru
<Drakeson> Tm_T: here comes me the n00b!
<kkathman> yer an OP for crying out loud!
<kkathman> Tm_T: knows about everything there is to know about compiling
<Tm_T> err
<kkathman> he runs the leading edge of everything :)
<kkathman> AND makes it work!
<Tm_T> why I'm asking help all the time then? ;-P
<Drakeson> Tm_T: are you on dapper?
<ubuntune> can anyone please steer me in the right direction for plugings that make xine play a dvd?
<kkathman> cuz your question are always miles above all of us!
<Tm_T> Drakeson: yes
<Drakeson> is your machine alive?
<kkathman> ubuntune: use kaffeine and apt-get kaffeine-xine
<Drakeson> is it healthy?
<Tm_T> Drakeson: yes, now
<ubuntune> i tried that but i couldnt get it working  now i have reinstalled kbuntu and want to get xine woring with dvd's again
<kkathman> ubuntune: try noatun?  or Totem?
<Drakeson> do I need dist-upgrade to get there or you recommend live cds?
<ubuntune> each needs a xine plugin also?
<Tm_T> Drakeson: I don't recommend dapper if there's no reason to move to it
<Drakeson> can I have 2.6.15 on breezy then?
<Tm_T> yes, if you make "your own" kernel
<kkathman> Tm_T: he's getting a kernel panic
<Tm_T> compile it yourself that's it
<Tm_T> and I don't know a thing about building kernel
<Tm_T> never done myself
<Drakeson> I can do it but I hope not to, It takes me some time
<Tm_T> heh
<Drakeson> did you dist-upgrade or used live cds?
<Tm_T> Drakeson: kernel panic? what processor? what kernel?
<Tm_T> Drakeson: dist-upgrade
<Drakeson> 2.6.12-9-386
<Tm_T> have you tried other kernels? like 686
<Tm_T> uuh, magical uptime, over one day =)
<Drakeson> Tm_T: yep, I have even tried K7 on another machine
<Drakeson> the bug doesn't seem arch dependent
<Drakeson> !dapper
<ubotu> The 6.04 version of Ubuntu will be called the "Dapper Drake" release. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperDrake
<Drakeson> Tm_T: can you give me your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Tm_T> Drakeson: well, that doesn't help you much
<Tm_T> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Tm_T> use source-o-matic and then change all breezy to dapper
<Tm_T> that's how I did it
<spikeh> how do I view NTFS partitions under Kubuntu? it says that my NTFS partitions are mounted under /media/ but when I try and access them it gives an error "could not enter folder"
<ubuntune> does xine need xine-dvdnav to play dvd's?
<Tm_T> testing kopete ->
<Tm_T> nah, doesn't compile
<Knowerrors> Hey all, Im getting this error when I try start Firefox "INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory?" , help please
<kakei> hey where can i edit the color of the desktop pager (desktop 1) (desktop 2) etc.
<Lacerta> how do i mount an ISO so that applications actually know where to search for it?
<Java_the_Hutt>  gnokii: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable
<Java_the_Hutt>  gnokii: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable
<Java_the_Hutt>  gnokii: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello i am trying to install "gnokii" but it complains that it says :" gnokii: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable" in mu system libglib2.0 installed, what can i do ?
<stupendo44> question: how can I capture sound that is being played?
<Java_the_Hutt> Hello i am trying to install "gnokii" but it complains that it says :" gnokii: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not installable" in mu system libglib2.0 installed, what can i do ?
<stupendo44> Java_the_Hutt: you can try to override the depends, or get another version
<Java_the_Hutt> stupendo44: should i ?
<stupendo44> is gnokii in the repo?
<Java_the_Hutt> stupendo44: yes
<stupendo44> hmm
<stupendo44> then maybe not
<stupendo44> Java_the_Hutt: I've seen that before, but I'm not sure what the solution is
<Java_the_Hutt> i see
<modified> I have a 40gig fat32 hd that is mounted, but I need it mounted to where I can write to it
<modified> I've tried everything in the /etc/fstab
<modified> but nothing works
<modified> I have it mounting to /home/modified/storage
<modified> and for some reason it won't take on the default settings of /home/modified
<kay> modified: You need to say that when mounting
<kay> modified: In fstab, do you have a line for the mount? Does it include option ro or something possibly?
<modified> /dev/hdb1 /home/modified/storage vfat rw,user,auto 0 0
<modified> thats what I have now
<kay> looks ok
<modified> i've tried it a couple of other ways, but nothing works to where I can write to it
<modified> in gentoo it was working just fine with that line
<kay> That's strange, did you unmount it?
<modified> yep
<modified> I even restarted
<kay> Hm... what is the permissions of a file in there?
<kay> And who is the owner of the dir if you you at it with ls -ld
<modified> the files should take the permissions of the storage file
<kay> You can specify a permission mask at mount time
<kay> And owner of the thing
<modified> what would I add to the line?
<kay> Please do that ls -ld /home/modified/storage
<kay> Lets check first the bases :)
<modified> i will, but i'm sure its fine
<kay> Let me be sure, because something is wrong :p
<modified> hmmm
<modified> somethign is messed up
<modified> root root
<kay> That is not a user mount then
<modified> i made that file logged in as modified
<kay> Ah, you have auto
<kay> And that made things mounted by root
<modified> it didn't in gentoo
<modified> what line should I try
<kay> And then it is his and he doesn't allow mortals to change it
<kay> I have to check man mount or you can :p
<modified> I'm trying kubuntu for my GF,but I'm thinking of heading back towards gentoo, easier for me to handle
<modified> I don't like this whole not having a root account thing
<kay> Look at uid=modified
<kay> And gid=users maybe
<kakei> who can help me chaging the colors of the 1,2,3,4 (DESKTOPS) http://img398.imageshack.us/img398/1473/kakei0vx.jpg
<modified> what should the "rw,user,auto" line look like
<kay> modified: It is easy to get a root though
<kay> sudo passwd
<kay> You just give root a password and be in
<kay> Or in the alternative, you login as root from your user as sudo -i
<modified> oh wow
<modified> I just did that
<modified> thanx
<modified> just like the livecds
<kay> What's with those CDs?
<modified> in the gentoo livecd you don't know the root password, but you can sudo passwd it
<modified> so then you can mount hd ont he computer
<kay> Ah i see.... last I tried gentoo, this was not like it :)
<modified> i guess you don't get what I'm saying
<modified> nm
<modified> anyways, what should I have in the /etc/fstab
<kay> append uid=modified,gid=users to the options
<modified> leave the "rw,user,auto" part?
<kay> sure, although auto and user are quite a contradicition
<kay> auto means mount at boot always
<kay> and user would allow you to mount (and then own) it
<modified> I had it set up to always mount at boot and where I own it before
<modified> thats what is confusing me
<kay> how would it know?
<modified> [modified]  thats what is confusing me
<modified> confusing
<kay> i have to run
<kay> bye :)
<apollo2011> I just started amaroK up for the next time and hooked up my iPod and hit Connect and it crashed.  Now I can't start amaroK anymore.  it crashes.
<apollo2011> I get this error:
<apollo2011> $ amarok
<apollo2011> amaroK: [Loader]  Starting amarokapp..
<apollo2011> amaroK: [Loader]  Don't run gdb, valgrind, etc. against this binary! Use amarokapp.
<apollo2011> QLayout: Adding KToolBar/mainToolBar (child of QVBox/unnamed) to layout for PlaylistWindow/PlaylistWindow
<apollo2011> QGArray::at: Absolute index -1 out of range
<apollo2011> amaroK: [Loader]  amarokapp probably crashed!
<ex`> Tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure amarok?
<apollo2011> no
<apollo2011> just tried completely uninstalling and reinstalling it thats all
<kay> ex`: Will tha clean the user config ?
<kay> apollo2011: Did you provide --purge ?
<ex`> kay: Not sure exactly, I don't think so. A dpkg --purge would work better, probably
<apollo2011> I did it in Synaptic but its the equivalent of doing that
<ex`> Synaptic only does an apt-get remove <packagename> afaik
<kay> apollo2011: You more or less have to find amarokrc and remove it
<kay> ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<Java_the_Hutt> anyone e xperince with GPRS / EDGE ?
<kay> That kind of thing will most always cure that kind of problems in KDE programs
<Knowerrors> Im trying to fix the java plugin link for Firefox, should it be linked to /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/ns4, ns610, or ns610-gcc32 folder?
<apollo2011> kay: ok, I was looking for any config in my ~/ but I couldn't find any.  I thought maybe it was in .de
<apollo2011> amarok is still not working
<claydoh> try deleting/renaming ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok and ~/.kde/share/config/amarokrc
<_christopher> Hello, I have just installed kubuntu. I am trying to change some settings. I do not think the installation asked for my root/administrator password. How can I fix this?
<sampan> ubotu tell _christopher about root
<darkheart> Hello, which package would the X headers be in?
<nalioth_zZz> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
<claydoh> !root
<ubotu> root is probably by default root has no password.  The reason is, the maintainers want you to use sudo for all your root access. see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo  If you wish, you can set a root password
<darkheart> Thanks nalioth
<Knowerrors> nalioth: got any ideas to solve INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory? on firefox startup
<_christopher> ubotu, I enter my password and it is accepted but I cannot change any settings
<ubotu> _christopher: I think you lost me on that one
<nalioth> Knowerrors: factory?
<_christopher> ubotu, examle, I try to change the date and time. I start system settings, click on 'date and time',  click 'adminsistrator mode', enter my password. My password is accepted but, all the settings are grayed out
<ubotu> _christopher: what are you talking about?
<_christopher> I cannot change any settings!!
<Knowerrors> _christopher: I had this problem yesterday
<_christopher> how did you fix it?
<Knowerrors> _christopher: updated kde, and also kubuntu-desktop-settings
<darkheart> Where would KDE headers be stored? Program I'm trying to configure is complaining the target folder doesn't have KDE headers.
<Knowerrors> do you know how to do that _christopher , or should I explain more?
<nalioth> darkheart: install kde-devel
<darkheart> nalioth: Thanks again.
<Knowerrors> nalioth: I don't know what factory means either, Firefox won't start, so I ran it at comman line, and got that error
<nalioth> Knowerrors: rename your ~/.mozilla-firefox
<Knowerrors> nalioth: rename it to ?
<nalioth> Knowerrors: peoria
<m_tadeu> hi everyone...i don't seem to be able to write on my fat32 partitions, even if I have them as rw in fstab
<Knowerrors> hmm, I don't have a ~/.mozilla-firefox, just ~/.mozilla
<nalioth> Knowerrors: how bout ~/.firefox?
<AoP> when it says ~/.(filename) does the . mean it's hidden?
<Knowerrors> nalioth: nope
<Knowerrors> AoP: yup
<AoP> Ok
<nalioth> Knowerrors: you have nothing with 'firefox' in it hidden in your homedir? not in the .mozilla folder, perhaps?
<Knowerrors> there is a firefox folder in .mozilla, so I renamed .mozilla, ran firefox and got same error
<AoP> check ~/.mozilla/firefox perhaps?
<AoP> o
<nalioth> Knowerrors: what kind of firefox is this?
<zsofici> Hello everybody
<Knowerrors> nalioth: 1.07
<zsofici> can I find a 3d world mapfor linux
<zsofici> can I find a 3d world map for kde
<zsofici> especially kubuntu
<zsofici> ubunut
<zsofici> ubunut
<nalioth> zsofici: please don't repeat
<nalioth> Knowerrors: sudo apt-get install --reinstall mozilla-firefox
<m_tadeu> can anyone help me with fstab?
<zsofici> berkes:?????????
<Knowerrors> nalioth: will try and come back later... it may be one of the plugins I installed
<zsofici> raphink: Hello I am hunika can you help me please
<zsofici> raphink: I need 3 d world map for linux something like that by google or by longgame
<nalioth> Knowerrors: that is very likely, but it should have cleared it when you renamed your .mozilla folder
<Knowerrors> nalioth: yeah, it just made a new .mozilla folder
<nalioth> but your plugins/extensions are in the renamed one
<Knowerrors> they were... I deleted it :(
<Knowerrors> no biggie, can get em back quick
<zsofici> Knowerrors: If you can please give me a tip
<zsofici> Knowerrors: I need something like google earth for linux
<zsofici> or a world map
<zsofici> a World Atlas
<zsofici> kkathman:are you there help me please
<nalioth> zsofici: ask google "world atlas"
<zsofici> nalioth: i NEED SOMETHING
<zsofici> nalioth: If you something please give me
<nalioth> zsofici: obviously we cannot help you at this time.
<epp> hey anyone know how to set compiler paths in kdevelop?
<Polly_Morf> How do i fix the following error in kdevelop::
<Polly_Morf> Terminal cant open pty
<Polly_Morf> Anyone else who has that problem?
<kakei> hey does any one knows how to move, the trash and the clock of the kicker bar?
<epp> kakei, click and hold on the little bar to the right of the thing you want to move?
<kakei> i cant ;| it doesnt move
<m_tadeu> kakei: try unlocking the bar
<kakei> its unlocked
<epp> right click the thing you want to move... and pushmove?
<bam_> anyone know of a good home backup program? automated
<kakei> the trash and clock doesnt have that :((
<bam_> yes they do on that damn arrow pointing up
<m_tadeu> kakei: mine moves with the applet handles activated
<bam_> btw, unlock your panel before you do that
<kakei> ur trash move m_tadeu?
<m_tadeu> kakei: not using that...only the clock
<kakei> how did u move it m_tadeu
<m_tadeu> kakei: i enabled the applet handles and d'n'd
<kakei> d'n'd?
<m_tadeu> drag and drop
<kakei> m_tadeu, when i click the clock it shows me the calendar
<epp> hey anyone know how to set compiler paths in kdevelop?
<Polly_Morf> epp: doesn't just kdevelop use $PATH?
<m_tadeu> kakei: you should have a small vertical bar on the left side of the clock( or maybe then you move your mouse on the bar )..drag that bar
<epp> Polly_morf how do i change it then?
<Polly_Morf> epp: $PATH?
<epp> POlly_morf where do i type the new one in??
<Polly_Morf> epp: how do you mean? Add something to $PATH, or change kdevelop config?
<epp> what do i click on in kdevelop to change it... do i open a file on my hd or do i open settings or what?
<epp> because this is the error it gives me
<epp> Unable to locate tools.jar. Expected to find it in /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0-1.4.2.0/lib/tools.jar
<epp> but the real one is in /usr/lib/sun
<Polly_Morf> ln -s /usr/lib/sun/tools.jar /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.4.2-gcj-4.0.1.4.2.0/lib
<Polly_Morf> i would guess
<epp> ok
<Polly_Morf> as root
<Polly_Morf> chack so its the right dir
<epp> isnt there a thing i can change in kdevelop to set a path of a compiler?
<Elsan_> Can anyone tell me how to get back the default Kubuntu colors? I changed them by error and want them back :(
<Polly_Morf> epp: no, i dont think so...
<epp> ok
<Polly_Morf> If you add a dir to your $path variable (i don't know how, since I installed linux yesterday. I only read about it).
<Polly_Morf> maybe someone could helt
<Polly_Morf> p
<Java_the_Hutt> can anyone help me out for GPRS over bluetooth ?
<kakei> hey does kde have a 'shadow' option for windows?
<AoP> I think so kakei
<Shadyman> Hey guys, what kind of files can i put in ~/.kde/autostart?
<Polly_Morf> .desktop files
<Shadyman> Polly_Morf: That's it?
<Polly_Morf> yup
<Shadyman> Polly_Morf: No way to make sure one gets run before the other?
<Polly_Morf> put a shellscript or something in there
<Polly_Morf> dont know if it works
<Shadyman> hmm doh!
<Shadyman> command: shell script lol
<Shadyman> makes sense.
<darkheart> Anyone use yakuake and know how to make it transparent?
<Java_the_Hutt> can anyone help me out for GPRS over bluetooth ?
<Polly_Morf> darkheart: rightclick select a different theme
<Polly_Morf> settings -> schema -> transparent something
<darkheart> Polly_Morf: LOL thank you.
<darkheart> Polly_Morf: Man, that was so simple...I was looking around in the config files, stumped.
<Polly_Morf> darkheart: shit happens :P
<Elsan_> Can anyone tell me how to get back the default Kubuntu colors? I changed them by error and want them back :(
<darkheart> =)
<Polly_Morf> Elsan_: if nothing helpes: create a new account and take those colors. I changed my long ago
<Shadyman> Any way to run more than one command in a .desktop file? a semicolon?
<Polly_Morf> try adding several Exec=
<Polly_Morf> Shadyman:
<Shadyman> Polly_Morf: ok
<Polly_Morf> nope.-.. it doesnt work, Shadyman
<Polly_Morf> Shadyman: a semicolon
<Polly_Morf> Shadyman: trial and error
<Elsan_> Polly_Morf: Thanks
<Shadyman> Polly_Morf: OK
<Elsan_> Maybe someone can pack and sned me their colors...
<Polly_Morf> Elsan_ I might have them on another account.. wat 2 sec
<Polly_Morf> Elsan_: nope sorry... found nothing on kde-llok either
<Elsan_> Polly_Morf: Thanks anyway!
<Elsan_> Can anyone pack the default Kubuntu colors(System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors -> Save Model) as a .kcsrc and send the file to me please?
<Polly_Morf> Elsan_:
<Polly_Morf> oops
<Polly_Morf> um no... nothing
<Java_the_Hutt> anyone can help me with PPPD options and scripts ?
<bam_> save a file in vi anyone?
<bam_> mn...founf it
<Java_the_Hutt> bam found it ?
<Shadyman> bam!
<Java_the_Hutt> try :w
<bam_> i noticed my kubuntu using nano as the default editor?
#kubuntu 2006-01-06
<bam_> for crontab -e
<Java_the_Hutt> bam: try kate
<Java_the_Hutt> kate will do simple jobs for you with great ease
<Java_the_Hutt> if needed as root
<Java_the_Hutt> try kdesu kate
<bam_> question if I have a crontab I made outside of crontab -e how can I tell cron to use it?, aka install it
<Java_the_Hutt> dunno
<bam_> kate is fine
<bam_> but I can use nano or pico as well, just not a fan of vi
<Java_the_Hutt> i used pico may be 10 years ago last time
<bam_> my zaurus uses vi as an editor(default)
<Draken> can anyone help me install new nvidia drivers
<Draken> latest ones
<Java_the_Hutt> vi is not bad once you get used to it
<bam_> I am wondering how ubuntu got it to call nano instead of vi
<bam_> hmmm
<bam_> got an idea
<bam_> ahaa, it worked cool
<Draken> can anyone help me install new nvidia drivers
<Draken> latest ones
<bam_> is there a system wide environmental variable that you can specify te editor, say pico instead of vi?
<_buknoy> anyone pinoy here
<Elsan_> Can anyone pack the default Kubuntu colors(System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors -> Save Model) as a .kcsrc and send the file to me please?
<difeta> how can i make it kde does not mount my dvds and cds when they are inserted?
<bipolar> does anyone know what this means:
<bipolar> $ glxgears
<bipolar> ERROR: version mismatch - 2D module [8.20.8]  incompatible with OGL client module [8.19.10] .
<Shadyman> Hey guys, my wpa_supplicant is just about connecting, but it says authentication time out.
<Shadyman> it finds the AP, associates, then times out on auth
<slow-motion> fohes neues jahr! Happy new year!
<slow-motion> +r
<Elsan_> Can anyone pack the default Kubuntu colors(System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors -> Save Model) as a .kcsrc and send the file to me please?
<slow-motion> n8
<canllaith> heya, in the stuff you can easily apt-get on kubuntu, can you easily get KDE windecos and widget styles?
<canllaith> ah, and would a kubuntu livecd run ok with 256MB memory, or am I masochistic for even contemplating it?
<mathieu> hi all, I cant seem to find a list somewhere of all the user groups and their meaning... anyone know where I could find such a thing? Ive tried google but couldnt get any pertinent results
<digitalfreak2007> hey guys i have a problem with sudo access
<digitalfreak2007> right after install, sudo works as it should giving superuser access with the user password. after i restart the computer, sudo doesn't work anymore. It doesn't say anything about a wrong password. In fact it seems to accept the password, but it doesn't give me admin rights.
<digitalfreak2007> Any tips on how to get this working?
<AoP> hmm
<AoP> digitalfreak2007:  ask nalioth
<digitalfreak2007> nalioth: any tips on how to get sudo working for the kde control panel?
<digitalfreak2007> AoP: i think he's gone
<digitalfreak2007> AoP: maybe i have to do a regular install instead of an expert install?
<AoP> What are you trying to do?
<digitalfreak2007> well i am trying to configure my network settings in control panel. it asks for my password. I type it in it seems like it accepts the password, but the settings page is still in regular user mode
<AoP> hmmm
<digitalfreak2007> i read something in the forum about doing a regular install, cuz expert install doesn't give the user sudo rights
<tiberius> bam_?
<tiberius> bam_. This URL might have the right answer to your question about how to set the systemwide default editor (at least under bash for crontab) - http://blog.breuls.org/2005/11/26/default-crontab-editor/
<_skiy> happy new year all !
<bam_> tiberius, killer, will work in my zaurus
<bam_> :)
<bam_> thanks
<_skiy> a quick question, If I install a "Daily" CD, can I still upgrade to the latest "stable" ubuntu?
<Elsan_> Can anyone pack the default Kubuntu colors(System Settings -> Appearance -> Colors -> Save Model) as a .kcsrc and send the file to me please?
<mebsd> i want to install kubuntu
<mebsd> what's smallest iso i can get
<Elsan_> They're all the same size for normal CDs
<Elsan_> Do you have Ubuntu installed?
<mebsd> no linux installed, only winxp and netbsd if that helps
<Elsan_> Download a Kubuntu CD
<Elsan_> or order one.
<mebsd> which one to dl
<Elsan_> You can free Ubuntu CDs from ship-it
<mebsd> i don't order *nix
<Elsan_> Download the normal CD for your architecture
<mebsd> what you mean
<Elsan_> Burn, Install, Enjoy :)
<mebsd> satisfaction guarantee?
<Elsan_> No :p
<Elsan_> I assume if you have BSD, you're familiar with partitioning?
<mzelem> Hello, anyone know if you can copy picture files to a motorola razr using usb or bluetooth in kubuntu?
<Elsan_> You can ask in the #ubuntu channel, it should be similar with Kubuntu... Or compare with the Windows usage
<mzelem> ok, thanks
<mebsd> Elsan_: im very good at partition thing, also grud and kernel
<mebsd> Elsan_: i used to load xen guest linux domain, load it with netbsd xen kernel as module, all in grub
<Elsan_> mebsd: Oh... :p
<Elsan_> Choose a mirror from your location and select the good install CD. For 32 bits it should be:" kubuntu-5.10-install-i386.iso"
<Elsan_> medsb: Will it be ok?
<mebsd> maybe
<Elsan_> mebsd: Just make sure you download the good CD, it's not hard at all
<Elsan_> mebsd: The rest is just following the instructions and selecting the good partition
<Elsan_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/I386 it's for Ubuntu but it should help!
<Elsan_> Happy new year
<Knowerrors> When I run FF from the comman line, I get firefox INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: No manager for initializing factory? System error?:: Success, and it doesn't load, I tried uninstalling and reinstalling, still nada, can anyone help?
<SpentCasing> i need a new wireless card, any suggestions that work well with kubuntu?
<Tm_T> FF ?
<mebsd> firefox
<Tm_T> aah, Fx
* N6REJ is away: Away at the moment
<apachelogger> fd
<leafw> does anyone know if firefox 1.5 is available for breezy-ppc ?
* N6REJ is back.
<Snake|Away> Hey guys, someone wanna help me big time??
<raphink> Snake: what is there?
<Snake> raphink: I want to make my PC snore when it goes idle
<Snake> lol
<raphink> huh
<raphink> what's the point?
<Snake> Why not
<Snake> lol
<raphink> try to see if you can set that in Kcontrol
<Snake> I cant lol
<raphink> I'll go to bed... it doesnt seem so much of an urgent issue to be fixed ;)
<Snake> Nope :)
<Snake> night
<raphink> ty
<raphink> bye
<raphink|sleep> && happy new year
<Snake> same to u
<MrJangles> kubuntu's awesome....
<Snake> Yep
<leafw> any quicktime, flash or any other media player for kubuntu-ppc ?
<Riddell> leafw: check the mplayer site for powerpc proprietry codecs libraries I seem to remember
<sorush20> guys my kde login screen is very bad.. I don't know how to describe it.. it seems like the resolution is out of range ... but xorg config autodetected the refresh rates and resolutions any help please.
<Elessar86> hello?
<Elessar86> anyone here?
<kalenedrael> Yes, sort of.
<Elessar86> ah,
<Elessar86> i jsut set up a partition and downloaded kubuntu
<kalenedrael> Ok.
<Elessar86> now...i want to set up a dual boot
<Elessar86> is that all on the download?
<Elessar86> as options or something?
<kalenedrael> Ok, (k)ubuntu should do that automatically. You do still have the other OS, right?
<crimsun> that's not difficult; the installer does that for you.
<Elessar86> yeah
<Elessar86> im on it now :)
<crimsun> you didn't even have to repartition prior
<kalenedrael> Ok.
<Elessar86> well, can i use the partition i have?
<crimsun> just choose the guided partitioning option
<Elessar86> *that i jsut made
<Elessar86> i'd rather use the partition i just made, is that ok?
<Elessar86> or do i have t use the guide?
<kalenedrael> You do in some cases, I believe. I had to manually partition before setting up kubuntu and Windows XP dual-boot.
<Elessar86> well, i have the partition then, so lets hope that works, so just pop the disc in and install
<Elessar86> ?
<Elessar86> how long does it take on avg?
<Elessar86> that long eh... :P
<kalenedrael> It takes a while. You're installing an entire OS :P
<Elessar86> so like, 30 minutes, 45, 5 hours?
<kalenedrael> Depends heavily on the computer and the HD speed :P
<Elessar86> hm...
<Elessar86> damn
<Elessar86> alright
<leafw> Elessar86: kubuntu installed in 45 minutes in an old mac I have home.
<kalenedrael> Takes me between half an hour and an hour.
<Elessar86> 2.2 ghz, 448 mb ram
<Elessar86> and a descent HD
<kalenedrael> (depending on how much I mess up :P)
<Elessar86> im on a laptop
<Elessar86> so we'll see :)
<kalenedrael> Installing on this laptop took about half an hour.
<Elessar86> anyway, thanks guys, im gonna go burn the image to disc and then install
<Elessar86> cool
<Elessar86> so not too long
<Elessar86> http://kanotix.com/
<Elessar86> a friend jsut suggested
<Elessar86> this
<Elessar86> im new to this linux stuff, so just trying to get some advice
<BlueEagle> Happy new year!
<Elessar86> still 55 minutes :)
<_skiy> e1a
<Elessar86> well, its burning, im off, thanks for the help guys
<matt_> hello
<Shadyman> Hi matt
<Drakeson> how do you handle mms:// ?
<matt_> what's the best way to use a custom kernel with kubuntu?
<crimsun> ...just use it?
<matt_> drakeson: there's a gstreamer plugin for mms://
<kalenedrael> Compile it and reboot into it.
<Drakeson> is it working or "kinda working" ?
<kalenedrael> More specifically, compile it, install it, reboot into it.
<Drakeson> matt_ what kernel?
<matt_> what about the packege manager?  Will it overwrite on the next version upgrade?
<matt_> drakeson: the Linux kernel...
<Drakeson> I mean what version
<matt_> 2.6.14
<Drakeson> I am on 2.6.15 now
<Drakeson> using dapper
<kalenedrael> matt_, it will not overwrite it per se, but it will change the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kalenedrael> I'm using a patched 2.6.13 (for cardbus support)
<matt_> kalenedrael: so I'll need to re-change the menu.lst before rebooting after an upgrade?
<kalenedrael> You should do that, yes...
<kalenedrael> I assume you know how to edit that file.
<matt_> have you ever used the make-deb option for the 2.6 kernel?
<kalenedrael> Nope, never even thought about it :p
<matt_> yeah, I know how to edit menu.lst
<kalenedrael> (read 'never knew it existed')
<crimsun> makes more sense to use kernel-package
<matt_> the stock kernel uses too many modules
<kalenedrael> Well, in any case, I know where all the files go and I can purge a kernel entirely if need be, so :P
<matt_> and if I want to use my scanner usblp and usb_storage need to be built in or I have to rmmod them every time I want to scan and insmod them when I want to print again.
<kalenedrael> I would recommend against building those in.
<matt_> why?
<kalenedrael> They're... not meant to be...
<kalenedrael> It's like building the sound modules in or something, people just don't do it.
<matt_> I must say this is the first I've heard of that
<kalenedrael> Really?
<matt_> yeah
<kalenedrael> Well, whatever suits you. I'm not an expert :P
<matt_> I've always tried to build as much into the kernel as I can...
<khris> how do you launch katapult
<jsubl2> i am still waiting for a real reason not to build them in..
<kalenedrael> I must say it's the first time I heard of people doing what you did :P
<matt_> well I did it because every time I tried to use the scanner on my epson multi-function it said that usblp had controll of the USB port but when I removed the module it worked fine.  I built usblp and usb_storage into the kernel and the problem was gone.
<jsubl2> sounds like a valid reason to build then in
<kalenedrael> Ok, like I said, I've never heard of anyone building them in, but apparently you guys do, so sure.
<Shadyman> anyone here got wpa_supplicant working before?
<matt_> jsubl2: you build stuff like that in too?
<jsubl2> yeah not lately.  we really don't use the scanner portion except as a copier.. I will definetly make note of your fix..
<jsubl2> but,  streamlined hand built kernel normaly will make things faster especially on boot up.. it is just tough to include everything needed
<matt_> jsubl2: I think it was because it was using libusb and the scanner module had been taken out of the kernel.
<jsubl2> i have seen that here.. i thought the later hpoj stuff was suppose to fix that.  have not kept up with it tho
<matt_> isn't that just for hp hardware?
<jsubl2> yeah but epson emulates that does it not..
<matt_> no idea.  I just used the cx4800 drivers in cups and it worked great
<matt_> that was in Debian Testing and I'm seeing that there is no cx4800 driver in Kubuntu....
<jsubl2> might need to get an updated ppd from linuxprinting.org
<matt_> where do those go?
<jsubl2> well you will need to look.. i am in freebsd at the moment.. my guess would be close to /usr/share/cups   search for *.ppd files in that area
<matt_> this is odd, they don't even list the cx4800 on linuxprinting.org but I know it was an option in Debian...
<Shadyman> matt_: It might have been the CX4600.
<Shadyman> matt_: The 4800 is new as of 2 months ago.
<Shadyman> Though, it is a great printer either way ;)
* Shadyman is an Epson in-store printer rep :P
<matt_> no, i know it was the 4800.  I had to update cups in order for it to be an option.
<Shadyman> matt_: Oh :)
<matt_> what driver is compatable with the 4800?
<jsubl2> matt_, yeah you might need to build that from source
<jsubl2> the cups..
<Shadyman> matt_: Usually cups
<Shadyman> matt_: And if you find a driver for CX4200, it should work as well
<matt_> I know that, but I have a list of about 50 printers and none of the 4xxx series is listed
<Shadyman> matt_: Weird. 4600 has been around for years.
<matt_> thats using the cups that comes with kubuntu 5.10
<Shadyman> matt_: Is there one for the C88?
<Shadyman> matt_: It might be under Stylus Color CX4[x] 00
<matt_> no c88 just c86
<bam_> anyone here wanna help with a simple cron issue?
<Shadyman> matt_: If there's no C88, then there's most likely no CX4200 or 4800 either. They were released at the same time with the same/similar firmware
<Elessar86> hey
<Elessar86> anyone still here
<Shadyman> No.
<Elessar86> lol
<Elessar86> how do i combine partitions
<Elessar86> i just made one for linux, but when i go to install, it doesnt allow me to use the partition i made, or i dunno how to tell it to use it
<Shadyman> once you select the partition, you have to assign it a mount point
<Shadyman> so, if it's a linux partition, make it "/"
<Elessar86> how do i do that
<Elessar86> i have 2 partitions
<Shadyman> Are you using the install CD?
<Elessar86> and i can see the one i made
<Elessar86> yeah i have it on disc
<Elessar86> all i want to do is make it install on the new partition
<Shadyman> When you're installing, set it to "configure my partitions manually"
<Elessar86> yeah, i did that
<Elessar86> and it shows both partitions
<Shadyman> and then go over the one you set for linux, and hit Enter
<Elessar86> bah, mandrake was so much easier
<Shadyman> Elessar86: So was fedora.
<Elessar86> yeah
<Elessar86> i didnt like mandrake though
<Shadyman> Once you do that, change "Mount Point" to "/" or "root"
<Shadyman> whichever it shows.
<Elessar86> ok
<Elessar86> well, where do i change the mount point
<Shadyman> you should be able to select the partitions with the cursor?
<Elessar86> jsut arrow keys
<Shadyman> well, yeah.
<Shadyman> you should be able to select the partitions with the arrow keys?
<Elessar86> yeah
<Shadyman> select the linux one and hit Enter
<Elessar86> yeah
<Elessar86> and thne i see like bootable flag
<Shadyman> then it gives you some options
<Elessar86> i changed that and made the mistake :P
<Shadyman> hehe
<Shadyman> what options it give you?
<Elessar86> so i jsut changed it back to the main partition and im in safe mode with network
<Elessar86> almost cried bc i though ti lost everything
<Shadyman> Heh
<Elessar86> the thing for the linux was...something like hda/...
<Elessar86> cant remember...
<Elessar86> bah
<Shadyman>  /dev/hda1?
<Elessar86> no
<Elessar86> ide/hda5
<Shadyman> ok
<Elessar86> my main (C:) one is hda1
<Shadyman> ok
<Elessar86> i want it to use the hda5 (linux partition i made)
<Elessar86> sry, im not good wit hthis stuff
<Shadyman> Ok, so when you go in to edit manually, it'll show you the different partitions
<Shadyman> you select the linux one by highlighting it and hitting enter
<Elessar86> i can supposedly install a new OS with PM 8...
<Shadyman> Doubtful.
<Elessar86> ok
<Elessar86> but yeah, i select linux part. and then what
<Shadyman> then you set hda5 to "format" and make it ext3
<Shadyman> and set its mount point to "/"
<Elessar86> ok...
<Shadyman> then you should be OK.
<Elessar86> lol
<Elessar86> well, i'll try this again...
<Shadyman> the rest of your drives it'll want to map to /media/hda1, /media/hda2, etc.
<Elessar86> so i want to format hda5
<Shadyman> tat's ok
<Shadyman> it'll format hda5 in the installer
<Elessar86> ok, i jsut dont want to deleted my c: or anything on it
<Shadyman> yeah
<Shadyman> it'll have smiley faces beside drives that aren't going to be touched
<Elessar86> and after it formats, make it ext3
<Elessar86> then mount is /
<Shadyman> and a skull and crossbones beside ones that are
<Shadyman> those settings should all be in the menu, you do it all at once, then confirm, and it sets everything up
<matt_> is it a good idea to use debian packages with kubuntu?
<Elessar86> well, when the partitions come up, it shows a smile next to both partitions
<Elessar86> so i want the skull and bones next to the linux one?
<Shadyman> Elessar86: Yes.
<Elessar86> k
<Elessar86> thats good to know :)
<Elessar86> i was thinking the opposite
<Elessar86> well as long as my C: has a smile im happy ;)
<Shadyman> go "enter" on the linux one, and set it from "keep partition contents" to "format" or something like that
<Elessar86> gonna try to install,
<Elessar86> k
<Elessar86> thanks :)
<Shadyman> no prob.
<Shadyman> :)
<Elessar86> lets hope nothing goes wrong
<dinzdale> are there packages for installing the latest version of kde?
<Elessar86> it was saying my actions could not b eundone and they the data woudl b eoverwritten
<Elessar86> so i was worried
<Elessar86> back
<Elessar86> im on my GF's comp
<Elessar86> swap space
<Elessar86> i WANT to set one up, but dont know how and kubuntu suggests i do it as well
<Elessar86> any help
* Elessar86 slaps Shadyman around a bit with a large trout
<Elessar86> ?
<Elessar86> no ones here?
<kalenedrael> They've all gone for the New Year's celebration.
* kalenedrael runs
<Elessar86> damn
<Elessar86> i dont know how to make a swap space...
<Elessar86> anyone know how to make a swap space?
<Elessar86> or able to help me set on eup
<Elessar86> please...?
<matt_> is anyone using the 6.04 release?
<crimsun> I am
<matt_> did you install from CD or using adept?
<crimsun> I dist-upgraded from Warty
<crimsun> Warty->Hoary->Breezy->Dapper
<matt_> so all you need to do is change breezy to dapper in sources file?
<crimsun> yes
<matt_> any major problems with dapper that you've noticed?
<crimsun> be aware that we have no qualms about breaking things in Dapper.
<Elessar86> hey
<Elessar86> im trying to install righ tnow...seems to be going, 6% so far, but how do i make a swap space?
<Elessar86> could i do tha tlater in PM 8 or no?
<Elessar86> 32%....
<Elessar86> so far so good
<matt_> elessar86: you should have done that during the partitioning
<Elessar86> eh, little late now...
<Elessar86> if the instal fails...which i hop it doesnt, how would i make a swap space>
<Elessar86> im thinking 500 mb to like 1 gb
<Elessar86> i can spare 1 gb if i have to
<matt_> crimsun: can I use pieces of dapper with breezy?
<crimsun> not recommended
<Elessar86> 48%
<crimsun> we've already transitioned twice in Dapper with potentially disastrous effects for a mixed system
<Elessar86> should it install, would it have had a problem by now?
<Elessar86> im up to 50% and no problems yet
<matt_> I need the cups version used in dapper but it then wants to upgrade a few other things
<Elessar86> 67%
<Elessar86> seem slike i made it past any swap space problems
<crimsun> matt_: ask for it to be backported to breezy
<matt_> crimsun: who would I ask?
<crimsun> Mez.
<matt_> in IRC or by email?
<matt_> is there a faq about requesting backports or anything I should read beforehand
<Elessar86> now once this installs, will it let me set up a dual boot???
<Elessar86> ?
<matt_> where are changelogs kept?
<crimsun> matt_: /usr/share/doc/$package/changelog*.gz
<crimsun> matt_: request one on the backports mailing list; see lists.ubuntu.com
<Elessar86> now once this installs, will it let me set up a dual boot???
<matt_> what about changelogs for new versions that aren't installed yet?
<crimsun> read them on dapper-changes
<matt_> where?
<digitalfreak2007> Is anyone having sudo problems with the expert install on kubuntu 5.10?
<crimsun> matt_: lists.ubuntu.com, of course
<matt_> forgive my ignorance but what can I open a .mbox file with?
<Drakeson> konqueror?
<matt_> isn't there something that'll open it and format it like an email?
<Drakeson> either I am too dumb or there is a serious problem with kaffeine. I can access nothing through mms:// has anyone had a successful story in kaffeine's streaming support?
<matt_> do you have an mms:// url that I can try?
<crimsun> matt_: why don't you just read the threaded version?
<matt_> I wanted to be able to search
<matt_> I guess I'll have to
<nomasteryoda|w> matt_, thunderbird i think
<nomasteryoda|w> and kmail can import them
<nomasteryoda|w> qmail
<nomasteryoda|w> pine
<nomasteryoda|w> digitalfreak2007, nope.... not here
<nomasteryoda|w> sudo works fine here
<nomasteryoda|w> on all my kubuntu installs
<digitalfreak2007> nomasteryoda|w: did you do like the expert setup or whatever you call it, like custom partitioning and all that stuff?
<digitalfreak2007> I read in this forum thread about the first user not getting proper sudo rights because of an expert install
<nomasteryoda|w> yea
<nomasteryoda|w> i do the expert for partitioning
<nomasteryoda|w> well, that is if you do the complete expert install
<nomasteryoda|w> i do the rest automatic
<nomasteryoda|w> i just stop at the part. and set those  to my liking because I have so many other distros and windows to deal with on as many as 5 HD and 20 partitions
<nomasteryoda|w> and...
<nomasteryoda|w> i always like to have my installs follow this path.. boot, root, home, swap
<digitalfreak2007> well i dunno if this matters but i usually don't have a separate partition for /boot
<digitalfreak2007> i just put a folder boot on /
<digitalfreak2007> so is home
<digitalfreak2007> but how do you do the rest automatically?
<Shadyman_> I'm back@!
<Elessar86> w00t, it installed!
<Shadyman_> Killer
<digitalfreak2007> Shadyman_: Good you're back maybe you can help me with my problem?
<Shadyman_> Maybe.
<Shadyman_> What's up?
<digitalfreak2007> yeah i am having sudo problems especially with the system settings control panel
<Shadyman_> sudo problems?
<nomasteryoda|w> you don't choose to do it expert from the start
<nomasteryoda|w> thats how
<nomasteryoda|w> the partitions you setup are not an issue
<digitalfreak2007> i just type in my user password. the kde su dialog box seems to accept it but the settings still says "admin rights needed"
<digitalfreak2007> ah ic
<digitalfreak2007> so if i choose automatic at the beginning i can still configure my partitions later?
<ecarroll> I have a system that has been borked now for about 3months, the window manager incurs major lag on mouse input, I can't figure out what hte problem is, is there an easy way to purge everything in the kubuntu-desktop package, or preferably everything less, ubuntu-minimal
<Shadyman_> ecarroll: Yes.
<ecarroll> Shadyman_: and that way is?
<Shadyman_> ecarroll: You should be able to use the Adept package manager, or apt-get to uninstall kubuntu-desktop.
<ecarroll> Shadyman_: kubuntu-desktop is a meta package.
<Shadyman_> ecarroll: True, though it should have dependancies on everything under it.
<Shadyman_> ecarroll: So if you were to uninstall full or whatever the apt-get option is, it should work, IIRC
<ecarroll> and since when has removing a meta package removed its dependencies.
<ecarroll> your wrong.
* Shadyman_ shrugs.
<Shadyman_> Most likely.
<Shadyman_> There was one package you had to uninstall to get rid of KDE, but I forget what it is.
<Shadyman_> Uh
* Shadyman_ kicks Shadyman
<ecarroll> I got it =D
<Shadyman_> ecarroll: Nifty.
<ecarroll> debfoster h4x
<Shadyman_> About time i logged off. heh
<Shadyman> Better.
<ecarroll>  God i hope this fixes the problem
<Shadyman> Ditto.
<ecarroll> I imagine it will take me an hour to clean up /usr/ /etc/ and /var/
<Shadyman> Ew.
<ecarroll> Dopper funness
<Shadyman> Ah.
<mebsd> how to use xlock in fluxbox? i want it to start screensaver after 15 minutes
<ecarroll> xtrlock?
<Elessar86> hey
<Elessar86> first timer here
<Elessar86> i jsut installed linxu
<Elessar86> now how do i install programs?
<Elessar86> i downloaded kopete and firefox...
<Elessar86> ?
<kalenedrael> sudo apt-get install <something>
<kalenedrael> If you can't find it, apt-cache search <something>
<Elessar86> im used to automatic installers...
<Elessar86> :(
<kalenedrael> Like apt-cache search gcc, or apt-cache search jabber
<kalenedrael> It is automatic.
<Elessar86> ok...
<Elessar86> what will it do?
<Elessar86> i tried extracting the files to usr/local/bin
<Elessar86> but it didnt work
<Elessar86> said i cant write files there...no permission
<Elessar86> but im the olny user
<Chameleon22> what settings (maybe wiki page url) do i need to twick to get the damn 5.1 sound working.  So far only 2.1 speakers out of 5.1 are working (although i know others work as well)
<crimsun> which ALSA virtual device are you using?
<Chameleon22> crimsun, what do u mean?
<crimsun> um
<crimsun> what are you using?
<Chameleon22> a computer?
<crimsun> "default"? "plug:surround51"? "plughw:foo"?
<Chameleon22> xine player
<Chameleon22> oh
<Chameleon22> how do i check?
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> what virtual device did you select in your a/v app?
<Chameleon22> just worked... didnt select anything manually
<crimsun> if you didn't select anything manually, how can it possibly work?
<crimsun> is it supposed to read your mind or something? ;)
<crimsun> start with the app you're using
<Elessar86> hey
<Elessar86> how do i make it so that on boot up, Win XP is the default OS?
<Elessar86> my GF also uses my laptop and i dont want her to have to deal wit hlinux
<Elessar86> *with linux
<Elessar86> ?
<Elessar86> no one...
<Snake__> Not sure if there is a way
<Snake__> the linux kernal needs to boot first for grub to work
<Elessar86> well, i have a dual boot set up
<Elessar86> and by default kubuntu is highlighted
<Elessar86> and after 10 seconds, will boo tup
<seth_k|lappy> Elessar86, open a terminal
<seth_k|lappy> type:
<Elessar86> i want to change it to XP
<Elessar86> im on win xp righ tnow
<seth_k|lappy> well write this down then :P
<seth_k|lappy> kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<seth_k|lappy> find the "Default" line
<seth_k|lappy> change it to whatever # XP is
<seth_k|lappy> the first entry is 0
<seth_k|lappy> so if Windows XP is the 4th entry in the boot list, change Default to 3
<seth_k|lappy> save the file, and now XP will be default.
<Elessar86> Alright, thanks
<Elessar86> now when i save it, just go to menu...etc right
<seth_k|lappy> yeah, save it over the old file
<Elessar86> yeah
<Elessar86> thanks
<Elessar86> im having a hell of a time trying to install programs
<seth_k|lappy> erm
<seth_k|lappy> sudo apt-get install whatever
<seth_k|lappy> done
<Elessar86> finally got firefox installed a few minutes ago :P
<Elessar86> yeah, i did that
<Elessar86> whats sudo mean
<Elessar86> im new to this stuff
<seth_k|lappy> SuperUser do
<Elessar86> got ya
<seth_k|lappy> it gives you root (administrator) privileges
<Elessar86> and other tips for firsttimers?
<seth_k|lappy> hehe
<seth_k|lappy> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<Elessar86> thanks
<seth_k|lappy> best guide there is
<seth_k|lappy> :)
* Elessar86 bookmarks it
<seth_k|lappy> or http://wiki.kubuntu.org if you prefer blue (they're the same wiki, with a different theme)
<seth_k|lappy> and don't use any repositories except ones sanctioned by Ubuntu for best results
<seth_k|lappy> and don't use the program "Automatix"
<seth_k|lappy> it breaks systems
<Elessar86> ok...
<seth_k|lappy> other than that, (k)ubuntu is hard to break. it's a good distro :)
<Elessar86> well, this is jsut for me to mess around with
<Elessar86> nice
<Elessar86> seems to be running fine on my laptop
<Elessar86> jsut trying to get used to it
<Elessar86> ok
<Elessar86> when i go to install gaim, would i just sudo apt-get install gaim
<Elessar86> ?
<Elessar86> and for this matter, any suggestions on what to ues?
<Elessar86> Im a trilian user...and cant use tril on linux i believe
<Elessar86> :)
<`FuSiOn> howdy.  To get the kernel source, I just need to use adept an install it correct?  I need to be able to recompile the kernel as the instructs for the dual core amd driver say to do...
<`FuSiOn> instructions* sorry.. booze from new years :)
<endo602> good morning
<endo602> seems as though my kde desktop keeps on freezing up
<endo602> i just updated to 3.5
<endo602> i dont know whats the matter
<slow-motion> bye
<endo602> when it freezes up i can use the mouse but nothing else works
<Link`sAdventure> Does anyone know the command to reconfigure X and/or KDE to use more resolutions
<Chameleon22> installed sane, etc. kooka sems to see the scanner but when i actually start it (the app0 i get an error; no sane support... any ideas why and how i can get the scanner working?
<N6REJ> I'm having a problem..... I gave my daughter an account on my wifes machine and when she goes to enter her desktop she gets a pop-up that says "sound server informational message" /dev/dsp couldn't be started because she doesn't have permissions.  Its generated by arts.
<crimsun> N6REJ: her user needs to be added to the 'audio' group
<crimsun> N6REJ: by default only the first user is added to that group
<N6REJ> I think I did.  Let me check.
<crimsun> N6REJ: has she logged off and back into KDE?
<N6REJ> any others she shoudl be added to?
<N6REJ> I'd like to have a group for the kids, so that I can just add them to that group and they can play all their games and such.... with 5 kids it gets annoying LOL
<N6REJ> wow, I added her to that group but it didn't stick.
<N6REJ> ok, I'll try it again.
<N6REJ> thanks works now.
<N6REJ> btw howdy crimsun
<N6REJ> crimsun: you ever played Lbreakout?
<crimsun> no
<N6REJ> its supposed to be a lan game utilizing udp port 8000 & 8001, do I have to have that open on the router if we just want to play on the lan?
<N6REJ> i've never played lan games before.
<tid-wave> N6REJ: do you have a switch and a router or just a router for connecting the computers ?
<N6REJ> uh... I think the gigafast is both a switch and a router... it does Nat/firewall, port routing, ip tables, has 4 ports and then there is a wireless switch ( belkin :S ) ..
<N6REJ> that is acting as a wireless acess point for some of the workstations.
<tid-wave> well then make sure UDP packets are routed
<N6REJ> tid-wave: even though I don't want them OUTSIDE the lan??  all the machines are nat'd to the 192.168.123.x Class C
<tid-wave> that could be a problem
<tid-wave> you NAT only for external connections
<N6REJ> the router provides the dhcp
<N6REJ> dhcp pool that is.
<tid-wave> there has to be a way to configure it
<tid-wave> make sure that internal connections are not address translated
<N6REJ> yeah, I'm sure there is.  the site doesn't provide docs.
<tid-wave> try http://192.168.100.1
<N6REJ> right, we have to use our private ip's not the outside ips
<N6REJ> ok, we'll give that a try.. brb.
<rolphin> HI, why my screen on kubuntu doesn't handle my backspace key ?
<N6REJ> AHA! there's a special server that doesn't show up in the kde menu!
<N6REJ> I did a find in konqueror and found it.
<rolphin> the only way to make it works is using kconsole screen session which redefine termcap values :/ but I can't have any xterm with screen inside with a valid backspace key
<N6REJ> rolphin: there's a keyboard setting in system that lets you change its behavior
<rolphin> ho, in system settings or something ?
<N6REJ> rolphin: yep
<rolphin> I've search out there but didn't find anything
<N6REJ> system settings > regional & accessibility > keyboard layout
<N6REJ> don't ask me why its split into two places
<N6REJ> i'm outa here.. g'nite all
<rolphin> anyone with screen backspace key problem ?
<penguinzdr> happy new year!
<DjDarkman> hy ,can someone help me set up a mail server?
<lordsok> buon anno a tutti
<lighto> I got kubuntu live-cd working :)
<lighto> the problem last time was I had a corrupt cd
<lighto> tho I still got a few errors while booting
<lighto> like "buffer I/o error on device dm-0 logical block ..."
<lighto> but it booted up fine
<aeon17x> Aw, people are shy today.
<Hobbsee> aeon17x: they definetly seem to be - or they have no questions to be answered
<laser_tk> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can update to firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<fridge> !gtk-config
<ubotu> fridge: Are you smoking crack?
<nalioth> fridge: answer the question
<nalioth> fridge: we want to know
<fridge> NEIN
<fridge> I'd like to know what package gtk-config is in
<nalioth> fridge: install apt-file, run "sudo apt-file update" then apt-file search gtk-config
<nalioth> fridge: or the easy way, search packages.ubuntu.com
<slow-motion> re
<lighto> buffer I/o error on device dm-0 logical block
<lighto> I have a corrupt hdd, is that why it gives the error?
<lighto> well, but can you help me create a connection under kubuntu?
<lighto> I have a router now
<lighto> with the old modem it was just one command, typed in the info and the connection was available
<yon> hey all
<apokryphos> aloha
<yon> wen i try get into my email, i get an error saying that i need to get a personal security manager
<yon> wat do i need to get?
<slow-motion> bbl
<berkes> hey there!
<berkes> I am used to managing my wireless connections (as su) on a command line, using iwconfig and stuff
<berkes> but, i was wondering if there is not some good howto to do this in KDE as a default user.
<berkes> just some plain scanning, settings of keys and so on.
<berkes> i know I have KWIFImanager.
<berkes> but theres very little managing in there :)
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:apokryphos] : Happy New Year! | Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<slow-motion> re
<Yon> can sum1 help me plz, i am struggeling to mount my windows
<Yon> i do the mount /dev/hdc /mnt/windows
<Yon> and i did creat a folder called windows
<Yon> there
<Yon> but it doesnt work
<chemaja> Yon: unemployment is a problem, yes. (what's the error message?)
<Yon> lol
<Yon> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Yon> then i add ntfs to the end
<Yon> and it gives me a whole long thing
<apokryphos> are you sure your win partition is on /dev/hdc?
<chemaja> Yon: "to the end"?
<chemaja> Yon: `mount -t auto /dev/whatever /wherever'
<Yon> Disk /dev/hdc: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<Yon>  <-- my windows hdd is 40gigs
<chemaja> Yon: yea, you probably want hdc1
<Yon> it still tells me to specifu file type
<Yon> like before
<chemaja> mount -t auto /dev/hdc1 /mnt/windows
<Yon> *filesystem type
<Yon> ok that worked
<Yon> no errors
<chemaja> ps. i think kde does this automatically (konqueror's devices tab)
<chemaja> yea, you were specifying the wrong device
<Yon> oh ok
<chemaja> tldp.org
<chemaja> read some tutes
<Yon> but wen i go to the windows windows there is nothing there
<Yon> kk, thx
<Yon> why cant i c my windows files?
<chemaja> 'windows windows'?
<Yon> i mean
<Yon> wen i go to mnt/windows
<Yon> there is nothing there
<chemaja> nfi. wrong partiton maybe
<chemaja> or you blew away your files
<Yon> hmm, is there a better way to c all ur hdds other then useing shell and typeing fdisk -l?
<chemaja> cfdisk
<Yon> i got fatal error
<Yon> cannot open cfdisk
<Yon> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<chemaja> umm
<chemaja> man cfdisk :)
<Yon> does it matter that its not a partitioned hdd
<Yon> its one completly seperate
<chemaja> yon: not paritioned? how does it hold a filesystem then?
<Yon> i dont know....
<JabberWo1ky> Yon: I assume you mean it's one big partition?
<Yon> lookm i have a 40gig hdd and a 30 gig, 30gig is partitioned and has linux and sum other windows files the 40gig has windows on it
<Yon> its not 1hdd split into 2
<JabberWo1ky> They are both partitioned.  The 30gig has two partitions, one with Windows files and one with Linux files, and the 40gig has a big 40gig Windows partition on it.
<JabberWo1ky> All HDs have to be partitioned (in general) to have an OS on them.
<Yon> oh ok
<Yon> i c
<Yon> the thing is yesterday it was easy to mount a drive, now it dont know why its not working
<JabberWo1ky> (There are a few technical exceptions for some databases, but that's not generally relevant to most people).
<chemaja> Yon: pcguide.com is pretty awesome for technical side of partitioning
<JabberWo1ky> Hurm.  Type "cat /etc/fstab" to see the partitions that had been detected.  See if one looks like windows.  I don't run Windows, so I don't know how kubuntu interacts with it, sorry.
<JabberWo1ky> But that file contains your mountpoints, you might get some insight by looking at it.
<chemaja> JabberWo1ky: conversely, i don't run kubuntu, so i don't know how it interacts with Windows :)
<Yon> im gonna past a lil bit
<_martin_> Hey. Has anyone of you got FireFox 1.5 installed in Kubuntu??? If so, how did you manage to install it??
<Yon> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<Yon> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<Yon> /dev/hdd1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Yon> /dev/hdd5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<Yon> /dev/hdb        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Yon> /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Yon> /dev/sda        /media/usb0     auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<Yon> which 1 looks like windows?
<chemaja> Yon: none.
<Yon> look at hdd1 under options and dump
<Yon> that doesnt look do gd does it
<JabberWo1ky> None look odd to me (which mean none look like Windows).
<_martin_> ^^
<chemaja> Yon: none are windows.
<Yon> hmm,  brb, gona reboot
<chemaja> brb --- later this week --- gona sleep :)
<_martin_> Is it possible to get FireFox 1.5 installed in Kubuntu (Breezy)???
<Yon> kk, thanks alot
<Yon> it works now
<jase> can anyone help me on a few probably really simple things?
<emjay> hi have problems with thunderbird and ppl in irc.mozilla.org#thunderbird told me to ask here
<emjay>  when clicking "Write Message" Thunderbird crashes with this konsole output:
<emjay> run-mozilla.sh: line 159:  8975 Segmentation fault      "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<visik7> how can I collaborate on the wiki?
<sorush20> help anyone here remember me and my problem.. ?
<romain> ktorrent plante :s
<romain> kelk c pk ?
<bam_> anyone here familiar with the at command
<libben> hows dapper right now ?
<apokryphos> shaky
<libben> i hate the fact that nothing is upgraded anymore =(
<libben> i want my new blender =)
<hunika> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO EVERYBODY
<apokryphos> libben: then you'll have to deal with a broken package management system a lot of the time, and general tinkering
<kkathman> Happy New Year to you, hunika :)
<apokryphos> libben: if you can handle it, go for it; you won't get much help in the chans though, likely :P
<libben> =)
<libben> i was just about to type that tinkering generally isnt so bad. but if its not even help included in easy way like this chan, then its a deadend so far =)
<libben> well, i can allways install blender manually, it works too
<apokryphos> I'm sure
<apokryphos> is blender using scons/bksys now, isn't it? Might check it out
<arcuRADIO> hi (first time in irc -- be gentle!)
<ccc_> welcome
<apokryphos> arcuRADIO: aloha!
<Draken> can someone tell me why i cant get nvidia-glx
<Draken> it just seems to not start downloading
<Draken> can someone tell me why i cant get nvidia-glx
<Draken> it just seems to not start downloading
<jpatrick> hello freelove
<freelove> hi jpatrick
<freelove> jpatrick: happppyyyyyyyy new yr:)
<Draken> can someone tell me why i cant get nvidia-glx
<Draken> it just seems to not start downloading
<jpatrick> freelove: yeah, that too :D
<Draken> can someone help me find nvidia-glx-1.0.7667-0ubuntu25.1
<kkathman> howdy jpatrick, Happy New Year to you!
<jpatrick> kkathman: Happy New Year
<kkathman> Draken where are you trying to download it from?
<kkathman> !Info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: has nothing about Info
<kkathman> odd its in the repos
<jpatrick> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/x11/nvidia-glx
<_thumper_> arcuRADIO, what brings you here
<jpatrick> happy new year _thumper_
<kkathman> the quest for knowledge?? lol
<_thumper_> jpatrick ditto :)
<_thumper_> anyone have superkaramba still crash with KDE 3.5?
<jpatrick> not me
<jpatrick> maybe it's the theme's (python!!) fault
<_thumper_> I am wondering if it is one of smp issues that only show every now and then
<_thumper_> jpatrick, themes are real simple
<jpatrick> I know
<_thumper_> what I ment was my themes are real simple :)
<jpatrick> Oh man, submissions aren't working at Last.fm...
<wermut> Has anybody here ever wanted to restore the toolbars to their defaults in konqueror?
<jpatrick> wermut: http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<wermut> This does not affekt the toolbars.
<wermut> This does not affect
<jpatrick> edit them?
<wermut> I messed them up a bit and would like to get back to the defaults
<jpatrick> wermut: maybe "sudo apt-get install -reinstall kubuntu-default-settings"
<wermut> That would affect a lot more things, wouldn't it?
<jpatrick> It would...
<jpatrick> maybe
<_jang> hallo
<hunika> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
* xtacocorex is away: Need For Speed: Most Wanted
<jason> I'm having a strange issue:  I installed apache2 package and all its dependencies, but have no /etc/init.d/apache2 so I tried to install apache and its dependencies, and no /etc/init.d/apache.  If I do a dpkg -L apache, I see htat it should contain /etc/init.d/apache.  The init.d is 755, so that's not a problem.  Any suggestions?
<apokryphos> jason: dpkg -l|grep apache2      ...gives?
<apokryphos> is it definitely installed?
<jason> apokryphos: yep.. seems to be.  also, for apache, dpkg -L apache gives /etc/init.d/apache, and when I extract the deb manually it has the /etc/init.d/apache..
<jason> let me go paste to pastebin
<apokryphos> thanks
<jason> k, pasted
<jason> could one of my apt/dpkg related db's be corrupt?
<apokryphos> jason: ls /etc/init.d|grep apache2?
<apokryphos> I'd find it *very* odd if it didn't come up
<apokryphos> there were no errors upon installation?
<jason> nope, no errors
<jason> jason@moo:/var/log$ ls /etc/init.d | grep apache
<jason> jason@moo:/var/log$
<apokryphos> jason: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<apokryphos> actually
<apokryphos> jason: sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2 apache2-common
(apokryphos/#kubuntu) FHX: all you'd need to paste was the last 5 lines, but hey......
(FHX/#kubuntu) x.x i had no idea. sorry. x.x
(DjDarkman/#kubuntu) ccc_: StartSocket (tcp): Caught "Permission denied" at first i get at least a 100 of these msgs if i run it from the console
<DjDarkman> ccc_: and afterwards i get these StartSocket (udp): Caught "Not connected"
<DjDarkman> ccc_: i specified port 411 and i enablet it at my firewall
<ccc_> DjDarkman: which version are you using?
<FHX> Is there something I can do to fix this error?
<apokryphos> FHX: ls -l /usr/bin/gcc  ..gives?
<visik7> how can I lock the kde screen from the command line ?
<DjDarkman> ccc_: plz w8 my sys is very slow @ the moment
<vega-> how 1337
<FHX> apokryphos: http://pastebin.com/486153
<apokryphos> FHX: somehow I don't think that's the result of the command I gave you :P
<apokryphos> visik7: DCOP!
<FHX> apokryphos: Uh..is it -I or -L?
<visik7> KDE 4 To Support OS X Dashboard Widgets !!!! ROCKS!!!!!
<jpatrick> visik7: SuperKaramba
<apokryphos> FHX: paste it -- it's lower case
<visik7> jpatrick: I think that dcop is the solution
<FHX> apokryphos: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 7 2005-12-28 02:49 /usr/bin/gcc -> gcc-4.0
<apokryphos> as I suspected ;-)
<apokryphos> might want to try compiling with gcc-3.4
<apokryphos> visik7: it is
<apokryphos> visik7: dcop kdesktop KScreensaverIface lock
<ccc_> DjDarkman: no problem :) i wanted to check if you're using a new version, since the cvs is being update regularly... i haven't seen the problems you have. if you install the latest cvs and still have problems, maybe you should ask in #linuxdc++
<FHX> Hm..what does that mean? how do I compile with gcc 3.4?
<Patry> anybody can help me with Kubuntu please? I'm new to this. I would like to know why when running KUser it seems to load but it doesn't pop a window and a few seconds later, it closes like nothing happen.
<apokryphos> FHX: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<DjDarkman> ccc_: it says 0.0.20050809 cvs-1~mird
<visik7> apokryphos: thanks
<ccc_> DjDarkman: there are other dc++ clients, for example Valknut/dcgui-qt, but imo it is really bad
<FHX> okay installed
<DjDarkman> ccc_: i tried both
<apokryphos> FHX: then sudo rm /usr/bin/gcc /usr/bin/g++ && sudo ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc && ln -s /usr/bin/g++-3.4 /usr/bin/g++
<ccc_> DjDarkman: ok, i _really_ recommend you build your own version instead of using that package. it is very old
* apokryphos realizes it would be better to just export CXX
<apokryphos> heh
<DjDarkman> ok ccc_ i`ll try
<FHX> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/g++' to `/usr/bin/g++-3.4': Permission denied
<visik7> apokryphos: I notice that under gnome the lid.sh lock the screen isn't it implemented for kde or I've miss something in the installation of kubuntu-desktop to get it work ?
<FHX> apokryphos: ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/bin/g++' to `/usr/bin/g++-3.4': Permission denied
<apokryphos> FHX: stick a sudo in front of the last ln
<apokryphos> FHX: so now just enter:  sudo ln -s /usr/bin/g++-3.4 /usr/bin/g++
<FHX> Yup
<FHX> nothing happens
<FHX> o.o
<apokryphos> perfect -- silence is golden (in UNIX)
<kkathman> lol
<apokryphos> FHX: now, configure again
<FHX> Oh. XD okay. *one more new thing learned today*
<apokryphos> FHX: you should always specify the kde prefix when ./configure on kde apps, though
<DjDarkman> what is the name of the program ,where i can manage the running servicees?
<apokryphos> DjDarkman: kde system guard
<FHX> apokryphos: Hm..how do I specify the kde prefix?
<apokryphos> FHX: in ubuntu it's /usr, so   ./configure --prefix=/usr
<spikeh> apokryphos: after following the tutorial, I'm getting an error message "Could not initialize the browser's security component"
<apokryphos> :/
<ccc_> DjDarkman: good luck. just ask if you need help with it
<DjDarkman> apokryphos: theres another ,that`s just for the servicees like apache
<FHX> configure done, making
<FHX> oh wait
<FHX> no
<DjDarkman> ccc_: thanx ,i hope i`ll be able to fix this
<apokryphos> spikeh: haven't gone through the install I'm afraid; might worth mentioning that in #ubuntu
<FHX> configure: error: Your Installation isn't able to compile simple C++ programs.
<FHX> Check config.log for details - if you're using a Linux distribution you might miss
<FHX> bleh. didn't know it was that many lines. -.- should've paste-bin'd.
<apokryphos> FHX: ls -l /usr/bin/gcc && ls -l /usr/bin/g++
<apokryphos> two lines isn't too bad 8)
<FHX> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 16 2006-01-02 01:49 /usr/bin/g++ -> /usr/bin/g++-3.4
<apokryphos> that's it?
<samuelkr> what do i write i console to check what kernel device configurations i have?
<visik7> samuelkr: !?!?!?
<kkathman> samuelkr: for pci devices lspci
<samuelkr> stoarage/network/communications/multimedia...
<FHX> Yup, that's it.
<apokryphos> FHX: ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc    ...then
<apokryphos> FHX: also just clarify that you have g++, do sudo apt-get install g++-3.4
<apokryphos> then you definitely shouldn't get problems :-O
<kkathman> sampan: storage:  du -f
<kkathman> or a variety of others
<visik7> samuelkr: zcat /proc/config.gz
<FHX> apokryphos: Hm..it is installing again the g++
<FHX> O.o
<apokryphos> that's fine
<samuelkr> zcat: /proc/config.gz: No such file or directory
<kkathman> yah wth?
<kkathman> zcat?
<kkathman> oh wait I know what that is...reads a compressed file (if it exists)
<samuelkr> kkathman visk7 send it--
<FHX> apokryphos: Just wondering while it's installing, what actually is the problem? *is trying to learn* XD
<apokryphos> FHX: ksmoothdock can't handle being compiled with the newer compiler, I presume.
<axiom> I am trying to get the default profile back in konqueror, and the faq instructions don't work.  I am on kubuntu with KDE 3.5
<apokryphos> FHX: gcc transitions produce big changes
<FHX> Oh..I see. So everytime something's outdated I have to use a different compiler
<kkathman> samuelkr: thats something unique to visik7 system...not standard in ubuntu unless you have gz file to look at
<apokryphos> FHX: not necessarily, but with make errors like that one suggest it
<kkathman> my system doesnt have it either samuelkr
<samuelkr> k any clue where my should be?
<kkathman> samuelkr: is there something specific you are looking for?
<samuelkr> my driver configuration for my kernel...
<Patry> what is a dcopserver?
<murr> !yafray
<ubotu> murr: Wish i knew
<FHX> apokryphos: Ah okie. Installation done.
<kkathman> sampan: all the device configs are in /proc
<visik7> dcopserver is the server for KDE's Desktop Communications Protocol
<kkathman> samuelkr:  please explain what you mean by "driver configuration"
<kkathman> visik7:  uh yes...what about it?
<kkathman> ohh hehe
<apokryphos> !dcop
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, apokryphos
<apokryphos> argh, that's actually been deleted -- I added it in the past
<kkathman> Patry: Uncle Google can tell you what it is in detail if you wish
<Patry> well I get the error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified.... when using KUser
<FHX> ubotu: I wub you. XD
<ubotu> FHX: I haven't a clue
<FHX> Hm..yeah. I heard that the bot keeps getting its memory wiped.
<visik7> kkathman: I'm answering to Patry
<kkathman> right hehe
<samuelkr> what drivers and IRQ puts my stoarage and network, mutlimedia is useing...
<kkathman> Patry: can you check to see that DCOP is started please
<Patry> where?
<FHX> Hm..should I run gcc?
<kkathman> Patry: either use ps aux in a konsole,  or run ksysguard
<kkathman> Patry: look for "dcopserver"
<samuelkr> understand me now kkathman?
<Patry> yes it's there
<kkathman> samuelkr: if you are under KDE, try browsing through the system settings
<samuelkr> nothing in system settings
<Patry> well it seems to be fixed, I clicked OK on the error msg and KUser opened
<kkathman> lol
<samuelkr> kkathman found some things in kinfocenter
<Patry> another quick question, in the Network Settings, why is it impossible for me to see the Administrator Mode button?
<kkathman> Patry you are running it as a regular user?
<samuelkr> kkathman but not what i whanted :/
<kkathman> samuelkr: excellent
<Patry> well I'm running it as the user I first created in the Kubuntu installation
<kkathman> samuelkr: I dont think there is a specific place where everything is kept..however you can look at your devices in their respective area..ie. the network settings in Network, etc
<kkathman> Patry: you are running as a regular user and not root, right?
<Patry> well in Kubuntu you can't login as root...
<kkathman> Patry: that error comes up sometimes when you switch users
<visik7> how can I get lock screen on a laptop when I close the monitor ??
<kkathman> Patry: good :)   some people are very ignorant and enable the root when they shouldnt
<FHX> apokryphos: do I run  the old compiler? (alt+f2 + g++)?
<FHX> ._. i won't run.
<FHX> *it
<Patry> well I'm just trying to get the damn Administrator Mode button so I can try to fix my network settings ;-)
<kkathman> Patry: if you have recently installed, you'll need to do your first Adept Update. That will fix the Administrator bug problem
<Patry> ah ok I see
<Patry> I did adept-updater in Alt+F2, typed the password and now I see: Changes: install 0, upgrade 0, etc.
<kkathman> Patry: did you click on the bottom where it says "Fetch Updates" ?
<Patry> but also Currently 962 installed, 0 upgradable, 1275 available packages
<Patry> nope, let me see
<Patry> Update Complete, Good Bye!
<kkathman> Patry and nothing listed?
<Patry> well it loaded and said Update Complete...
<kkathman> Patry you are running breezy?
<FHX> How do I run g++?
<Patry> now the detection of my platform window is gone rapidly but still no Administrator Mode
<Patry> yes Kubuntu 5.10
<kkathman> hmm
<Patry> installed it yesterday
<kkathman> Patry could you please get a listing of your /etc/apt/sources.list  and paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.com
<Patry> what I don't understand is the in the network settings it says eth0 198.168.1.100 Manual Enabled Ethernet Network Device but Konqueror won't work for Internet, only computer browser
<douglas> Hello, I can't get my printer to work. It works when I add a printer and do the test page but not in any other way. Noob.
<Patry> I'm in /etc/apt now I did a ls and I see sources.list. How can I get the listing of it?
<kkathman> Patry: just open it in kate or gedit or whatever editory you are comfortable with
<Patry> what line do you want exactly? because it's on another computer not linked to Internet (I can't make it work)
<hunika> I AM BACK
<FHX> How do I run g++?
<rev> Patry: If you brought up the interface manually and you are using some kind of router do "route add default gw 192.168.1.1"    (instead of 192.168.1.1 use your router IP)
<SpentCasing> i just got a linksys wpc54G wireless card, where can i get the drivers to set it up?
<Patry> how do I know my router's IP?
<kkathman> Patry: alt-f2, then type kate
<kkathman> then open that file
<christopher> Hello, I need to change some folder access permissions. I am new to kubuntu and the 'no root' thing. How do I change the folder permissions?
<Patry> rev, how do I find it?
<kkathman> find what?
<Patry> my router IP to do a route add default gw route_IP_here
<douglas> to get to root you can do sudo and then use your user password
<christopher> douglas, how do I do sudo?
<rev> SpentCasing: I think that card needs ndiswrapper to work under linux
<douglas> just open a terminal or press ctrl alt f1 (f7 to get back)
<SpentCasing> k im looking into that now...
<kkathman> Patry: chances are your router is what rev told you it was
<Patry> so one problem at a time, why can't I see the Administrator Mode button in the Network Settings - System Settings? I can see it somewhere else tough (Connection for instance)
<rev> the kde network panel never worked for me ;D
<kalenedrael> :P
<christopher> douglas, So i press 'ctrl+f1'. As the user name I type 'sudo' and the password is my password.
<mcscruff> is there an alternative to the windows "copy" command in ms-dos?
<Patry> ok maybe it's the Host name?
<kalenedrael> I just use the command line. I think it beats the
<kalenedrael> gah
<kalenedrael> I think it beats the GUI config utils.
<douglas> sorry if you pressed f1 then you need to sign on first. User name and then password then do sudo
<Patry> can I put whatever I want in the host name or what?
<douglas> as in the name you use to sign on when you set your system up.
<Shadyman> hey guys
<visik7> how can I control konversation from dcop ?
<christopher> douglas, does sudo only work on the command line?
<douglas> christopher, you can also get a console by using start and then terminal sesion and then pick one. It will be running under the gui
<rev> Patry: did you assign 198.168.1.100 to your network card?
<Patry> how do I do that?
<christopher> douglas, thanks for your help
<Shadyman> Why does AmaroK crash all the time?
<rev> Patry: ehm no...I just wanted to know if YOU were the one giving it the IP or the router DHCP server
<Patry> in the panel there is a green check so I guess it should work...
<Patry> no I get a static ip from my cable modem
<douglas> you can make it do a real root by <sudo su> or <sudo -i>
<douglas> exit to get out of su
<kkathman> rev: I imagine the router is, if hes DHCP
<Patry> it might be the Domain Name System
<kkathman> douglas: please dont enable the root
<douglas> I mean type "exit"
<rev> kkathman: yup
<visik7> Shadyman: run it from konsole and see what it says
<christopher> ok thanks
<corona> hello i have a display problem with openoffice writer in fluxbox. the fonts are really big and there is no window title bar surrounding it!!! happy new year!
<douglas> kkathman, why not for a temp problem?
<Shadyman> visik7: Ok, i'll do that
<kkathman> douglas: there is absolutely no reason for root...use sudo
<kkathman> sudo is the superior model
<sampan> roots are for trees!  save the trees! use sudo!
<Spudchat> this is going to sound stupid...but im in /etc/init.d/ and im trying to restart the sound server
<Spudchat> any idea what its called?
<Shadyman> GStreamer-Warning ***: pad audioscale0:src has no event handler
<kkathman> lol sampan :  Happy New Year my friend !
<sampan> hey kkathman :)  happy new year to you as well! :)
<kkathman> sampan: Hope your celebration was festive and sane :)
<Patry> how can I change manually my host name/domain name without using the kde panel?
<douglas> Hello, I can't get my printer to work. It works when I add a printer and do the test page but not in any other way. Noob. HELP!!
<kalenedrael> Change it in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname.
<kkathman> Patry at a konsole yu can try sudo dhclient eth0
<sampan> kkathman  it was indeed -- wife and i stayed home and celebrated "quietly"      :X  and yours?
<rev> Spudchat: it's called artsd but there is no init script, restart it through KDE -> System Settings -> Sound & Multimedia
<Patry> and what is it going to do?
<kkathman> douglas: do your applications point to the appropriate printer?
<Spudchat> thanks a bunch :) problem is fixed
<douglas> how do you tell?
<douglas> lets start with firefox
<kkathman> douglas: when you open an app, go to the Print preview and check to see that the printer you installed is set as default for that app
<Patry> woah it worked!
<Patry> Internet is working now with the dhclient eth0!
<kkathman> ok, douglas... go to File / Print...      that should bring up a panel to check the default printer
<Spudchat> once again thanks for helpin me guys...have a happy new year
<douglas> yes firefox lists my printer under print
<kkathman> douglas: now you need to click that to make it the default, if it wasnt already the one that was showing
<rev> Patry: maybe you want this in your /etc/network/interfaces http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6460 - open it with your favorite text editor, delete everything after you made a backup and paste it in
<kkathman> Patry: did you ever paste your sources.list?
<Shadyman> visik7: Of course it doesn't crash now, when i run it from console. *eyeroll*
<Patry> how come sudo dhclient eth0 worked?
<Patry> is it temporary or something?
<douglas> I only have one printer. I don't see a way in firefox to make it the default but it is the one listeded and in configure kde modual it is the default with cups
<kkathman> Patry: its a direct CLI command
<Patry> what is CLI?
<jpatrick> Patry: command line
<kkathman> douglas: so when you bring up that window in Firefox, it has cups/yourprinter in that box?
<Patry> but why sudently it made Internet work?
<kkathman> Patry dhclient also enables the eth0
<kkathman> it might have been disabled for some reason
<kkathman> but you have a more serious issue if you cant update
<jpatrick> kkathman: no "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<rev> Patry: with kkathman command your pc asked your router for an IP and the correct gatewayaddress, nothing else has to be done, if you want this automatically at bootup do what I wrote a few lines above
<kkathman> rev is right
<Patry> ok wait
<Shadyman> How should I configure WPA_Supplicant in init.d so it loads correctly on boot? Right now it just sits at "Configuring Network Interface" and "waiting for network interface to come up" for 5 minutes.
<kkathman> jpatrick: quite possibly, but running dhclient should have fixed that I reckon
<douglas> all it lists is the printer name that I gave the printer on install.
<Patry> I'll boot just to see if I have to delete my /interfaces and paste what you asked
<douglas> hp-deskjet-6540
<Patry> if Internet works, I won't have to do it I guess
<kkathman> douglas: does it not precede it with "cups" ?
<douglas> no
<kkathman> hmm
<douglas> I think cups maybe broken somehow
<kkathman> douglas is your printer like on a windows machine and youre sharing it?
<_tobias> Is there any Qt app like Synaptic.? I just don't like "Adept"...
<douglas> no it is on a home desktop and I am not sharing it.
<kkathman> _tobias: synaptic still works fine as does kynaptic if you are so inclined
<_tobias> Or can I make Synaptic look more Qtish.?
<jpatrick> _tobias: why not?
<kkathman> douglas: ahh hmm, why cups then?
<_tobias> kkathman: I will try kynaptic...
<Patry> it worked rev, does it mean I don't have to copy/paste this thing you told me in my /etc/network/interfaces?
<kkathman> I use cups, douglas but only because my printer is hooked to my winbox and i share it on my network
<_tobias> jpatrick: well, I'm used to synaptic. I like the feeling of it more than Adept.
<rev> Party: yes, probably ... I should have worked the first time too though
<Patry> now what about my sources.list?
<douglas> well because I tried it with LPR and it did not work so I tried it with cups hoping that maybe it needed it. I am new to all this so I just tried it out that way.
<douglas> could cups be in the way of LPR?
<kkathman> Patry did you paste that in the paste.ubuntu-nl.com ?
<kkathman> douglas: typically on your linux system, cups wouldnt necessarily be needed if your printer is attached directly to your box
<douglas> makes sense
<douglas> I will get rid of it then.
<Patry> nope but why would you want that?
<SpentCasing> has anyone tried to setup i wireless card here, im confused
<kkathman> Patry: what I suspect, is that you have some repositories disabled...you can just check them if you want
<Patry> to fix what exactly?
<_tobias> thanks for the help kkathman, kynaptic looks nice...
<_tobias> well, have to go...
<_tobias> happy new year. ;)
<SpentCasing> or does anyone know of a good card a can buy and setup with little frustration?
<kkathman> Patry: just check to see  that the CDROM line is commented out and that the universe/multiverse line DOESNT have a comment on it (comments are preceded with a #)
<kkathman> I suspect that your sources.list might still have the CDROM line uncommented, which is why you cant update from the repos
<Patry> ok wait a second
<apokryphos> FHX: no, by default now it's set to use gcc 3.4, so should be fine.
<douglas> ok cups is gone. Also hplip the hp printer driver seems to only want cups.
<FHX> apokryphos: I tried reinstalling and got this error: http://pastebin.com/486190
<douglas> printer still does not work nor can I seem to add it.
<FHX> *recompiling, not resintalling
<SpentCasing> when i try to enable my card it just automatically disables it why?
<hunika> hello somebody can help to me. I have a small problem
<jpatrick> hunika: speak...and we will help
<hunika> jpatrick: I use kopete messenger and I have yahoo and msn contacts and I can see their pictures but they can not see mine
<apokryphos> FHX: weird; can you link me to the tar.gz?
<Patry> got my notice kkathman?
<Patry> take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6461
<Patry> hmm indeed as I look at them they are still commented... dumb me
<FHX> apokryphos: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=6585
<Shadyman> What options should i be using in the init.d file for wpa_supplicant with ndiswrapper? I'm using ENABLED=1
<hunika> jpatrick: I tried to install other icons but I could not
<Patry> it says I don't have the permission. how can I edit it as root?
<hunika> jpatrick: kopete had not accepted them
<Shadyman> patry: kdesu kate
<kkathman> Patry: exactly what I said it was
<Patry> yes I just realised it
<Patry> kdesu kate sources.list?
<kkathman> Patry please do this:   on line 1 put a # at the front of the line
<kkathman> Patry then on lines 5,6, 10, 11  remove the # at the first of the line. Save the file and paste it back again
<Patry> I don't have the permissions
<hunika> kkathman: can you help me please
<Patry> how can I modify it as root (complete command)?
<kkathman> Patry alt-f2 kdesu kate
<kkathman> hunika, I'll try
<kkathman> Patry then edit that file as I said, save it, and paste the contents back so I can see it
<hunika> kkathman: I use kopete messenger and I have msn and yahoo contacts and I can see their pictures but they can not see my contact photo.
<kkathman> hunika you've uploaded your pic ok?
<hunika> kkathman: another problem is that yahoo messenger users can not send to me files
<hunika> kkathman: I have uploaded my pic
<Patry> couldn't I just edit it in Konsole?
<hunika> kkathman: If it is a png file that is  a problem for windows?
<kkathman> hunika: I think the send files thing is a bug in kopete
<kkathman> hunika try to im me under msn
<hunika> kkathman: ok but i need your address
<kkathman> see my pm to you
<visik7> the package acpi-support of kubuntu is different from the one in ubuntu ?
<kkathman> Patry no...please use kdesu kate
<Patry> ok
<Patry> and I save it in /etc/apt/ as source.list?
<Patry> argh that's what I said, I don't have the permissions
<kkathman> Patry:  yes
<kkathman> Ok..
<kkathman> Patry...  alt-F2  and type      kdesu kate
<kkathman> the kdesu is mandatory
<Patry> done, the file is on my desktop
<jpatrick> or "kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Patry> but now I can't change it to the newone
<kkathman> cuz that lets you modify at root
<hunika> Tm_T: Hello kkathman told me that you worked with kopete messenger. I am experiencing some problems, can you help me please
<markuman> is there no .kde/share/apps/kdm folder in kubuntu?
<kkathman> Patry...ok lets try a different way
<Patry> kdesu kate /etc/pat/sources.list does nothing
<Patry> *apt
<kkathman> Patry can you open a konsole please
<kkathman> Patry the type this    sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Patry> yup
<kkathman> then use the cursor arrows and make those changes I said
<Patry> ok done and updated, thanks
<kkathman> line 1   add the # at the front     5,6,10,11  remove the #
<Patry> that's all I wanted, a command ;-)
<kkathman> Patry cat  /etc/apt/sources.list to make sure the changes took
<Patry> yes it did when I ^X
<kkathman> patry then paste the contents again to the pastebin.ubuntu-nl.com
<hunika> Tm_T: are you there??
<Patry> do I uncomment the other lines at the bottom too?
<kkathman> Patry I didnt see any other lines at the bottom on your paste, so I dont know what those are
<kkathman> Patry could you paste the WHOLE file in the pastebin please
<penguinzdr> guys can you do me a favor?
<Shadyman> Maybe
<penguinzdr> please, try to join #freenode-newyears and tell me are you banned
<SpentCasing> can someone help me with ndiswrapper
<kkathman> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> hmm... ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<Shadyman> penguinzdr: No.
<penguinzdr> f****
<penguinzdr> :(
<Shadyman> Sort of a funny question. I've never been before, so why should I be banned? :P
<penguinzdr> why i'm banned, i've not flooded the channel, not inviting
<Shadyman> penguinzdr: Ask them ;)
<penguinzdr> who?
<Shadyman> penguinzdr: Exactly.
<kkathman> Patry - did you paste your file?
<penguinzdr> who should i ask?
<Patry> nope I'll edit it wait
<Shadyman> penguinzdr: No one. Just wait it out
<penguinzdr> oh my
<penguinzdr> i'm banned from #freenode too
<Patry> I edit the whole file (deleted all required # in front of websites)
<Shadyman> penguinzdr: Could we take this to #kubuntu-offtopic?
<penguinzdr> ok
<SpentCasing> my wireless card shows as an unknow device is that normal?
<SpentCasing> when i do lspci
<Patry> I did a adept-updater andnow all the filed are loading
<Patry> I see all of them
<Patry> Changes OK, Commit
<SpentCasing> i basically get a fatal error when i try to load the module
<Shadyman> Can someone do me a favor please? If you have wpa_supplicant, could you pastebin your /etc/init.d/wpasupplicant file for me?
<kkathman> Patry you did a sudo apt-get update before that right?
<Patry> no just alf-f2 kdesu adept-updater
<Patry> argh does this mean it won't work since I'm not root?
<hunika> does exists winamp or a new version of xmms for linux
<Patry> oh forget that, I typed my root passwd earlier
<Patry> but why should I do sudo apt-get update instead?
<kkathman> Patry: you need to do that
<kkathman> well
<Patry> how come?
<Patry> kdesu adept-updater can't work aswell?
<kkathman> Patry: honestly Im not sure..but typically, after you change your sources.list, you need to do an apt-get update
<kkathman> adept, might use its own database tho
<Patry> well it seems to work for now
<kkathman> but if you DONT do the update, and you try to do an apt-get install from the CLI, it wont work
<Patry> my sources.list is fine now
<kkathman> so after your update is done, please do the sudo apt-get update
<kkathman> then everything will be fine
<Patry> ok I will
<hunika> kkathman: I have another I think small problem. I can not use my floppy drive in linux, i can not mount it, like my windows partition
<kkathman> Patry: also, when the adept is done, your admin mode should work too
<Patry> I would like to know now how can I do a MOTD at every start of my terminal
<Patry> was it a KDE bug?
<kkathman> hunika: can you see it ??
<hunika> kkathman: yes i can
<kkathman> i.e. does the system see the drive?
<hunika> kkathman: yes the system sees the drive
<kkathman> hunika whats the FDD desination on your system
<SpentCasing> how could i updrade my modules or updrade ndiswrapper?
<hunika> kkathman: system:/media
<kkathman> hunika: probably fd0 ??
<hunika> kkathman: i have two floppy and fd0
<kkathman> hunika: fd0 will be in the /dev and floppy0 s/b in /media
<Tm_T> ?
<kkathman> hunika: you tried a mount?
<Tm_T> hunika: what about kopete?
<hunika> kkathman: i tried but i could not
<murph2481> newbie here...
<kkathman> hi murph2481 :)
<murph2481> how do i get to the other partitoins (ie windows) from kubuntu
<hunika> Tm_T: Others can not see my contact photo, but I can see their's
<murph2481> hello :) everything is up and running so i am happy about that
<Yon> hi all. im trying to get my music and videos to play off my windows hdd, now i have mounted the hdd but none of the files work
<hunika> Tm_T: I have installed contact photo
<kkathman> murph2481: try running konqeror and you should see them through smb:/
<Yon> is there a music player i should dl that will help me?
<hunika> Tm_T: and yahoo users can not send me files
<kkathman> brb
<Tm_T> hunika: ah, what version of Kopete?
<hunika> Tm_T: kkathman told you can help me
<hunika> Tm_T: Kopete 0.11
<murph2481> well these are local partitions
<Tm_T> hunika: and yahoo... I'm not sure does it support file transfer
<hunika> Tm_T: new version of yahoo suports file transfer
<murph2481> i can see them under /media
<apokryphos> it doesn't, unfortunately
<Tm_T> hunika: and if it does, might be your firewall
<murph2481> but i cannot get to them it has a lock on it
<hunika> kkathman: opinion about my floppy drive
<Patry> kkathman, in /etc/motd I got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6462 but when I open a terminal I don't see that, is it normal?
<apokryphos> hunika: but Kopete with Yahoo plugin doesn't, I believe.
<Tm_T> hunika: check your global identity
<hunika> Tm_T: I am using kubuntu, I don't have a firewall
<Tm_T> hunika: yes you do
<hunika> Tm_T: how can I reach my firewall settings. I am using linux for 2 months
<apokryphos> Kopete uses 6891 for transfers
<Tm_T> hunika: but, I don't use yahoo myself
<murph2481> how do i mount devices?
<Tm_T> hunika: you have router? nat?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: still, I don't think yahoo protocol on kopete supports file transfers yet
<hunika> Tm_T: in windows language? What is that? :)
<Yon> can any1 help me
<Yon> ?
<apokryphos> !helpme
<ubotu> If you don't actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<hunika> Tm_T: in beginners language :)
<hunika> Tm_T: please
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I think so too
<Yon> i cant get music to play from my hdd that i mounted
<Yon> wat do i need to do?
<Shadyman> Yon: Can you get music to play on your regular drive?
<Yon> yip
<Yon> well, i did once
<Tm_T> ok, I'm too dizzy to think, see you later ->
<Yon> i dont know wat i did
<Yon> or wat formatt the file was tho
<Shadyman> Yon: Waht kind of music?
<hunika> Tm_T: ?
<Yon> i was thinking that it was the player i am useing
<kkathman> ok back
<hunika> kkathman: Tm_T I think got away, he told me that kubuntu has firewall? It is true?
<hunika> kkathman: if it is how can I configure it
<Yon> i have all kinds
<Patry> kkathman reply please
<Yon> mp3, wma
<Yon> and a few others
<kkathman> hunika firestarter
<kkathman> !firestarter
<ubotu> well, firestarter is Ubuntu has, like every other Linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is Firestarter, which can be installed via Breezy's "Add Applications" or Synaptic
<hunika> kkathman: but i have just the basic package, i don't have firewall
<kkathman> you should have it
<hunika> kkathman: i think i don't have the program
<kkathman> hunika: install it
<hunika> kkathman: why?
<hunika> kkathman: why i need for linux that?
<kkathman> hunika: well, you dont need to if you have a router I reckon
<hunika> kkathman: what is a router?
<hunika> kkathman: i am at a larger network in my hometyown
<hunika> kkathman: we all connect to a city-server
<Yon> shadyman, wat music player do u use?
<hunika> kkathman: they have antivirus, firewall and everything
<hunika> kkathman: anyway for linux why i need a firewal
<hunika> l
<kkathman> hunika: you connect your computer directly to your modem?
<hunika> kkathman: i do not connect to a modem, I connect to a cable
<hunika> kkathman: it is like cable - television
<Yon> how do u get a personal security manager on?
<hunika> kkathman: so should i install firestarter, i have downloaded kmyfirewall but I have not installed it
<kkathman> hunika: its up to you
<markuman> how to install a splashscreen ? http://www.kde-look.org/help/index.php?type=35 dont work, there is no "splash screen" section in kubuntu.
<hunika> kkathman: in your opinion for my security should i install or not?
<hunika> kkathman: in windows i have zone alarm
<ninHer> hi all
<hunika> kkathman: firestarter is something like that?
<kkathman> I think what Tm_T was saying is that if you DID have firestarter, it might be blocking things from people sending you things
<Yon> does any1 know or have that problem?
<kkathman> yes firestarter is a front end for iptables
<hunika> kkathman: yes, but i don't have firestarter
<hunika> kkathman: anyway i install it
<Yon> kkathman, do u know wat a PSM is? (private security manager)
<kkathman> Yon no
<kkathman> hunika: if you WANT firestarter...just sudo apt-get install firestarter
<hunika> i got it in the reporsitories
<hunika> kkathman: i think i can handle with it
<hostel> hello
<SpentCasing> can someone please help me setup my wireless card
<hunika> kkathman: I have installed firestarter but i can not see it's icon in the K menu
<murph2481> I have MP3's on a windows partition how do i get to it? I can see them in media/ but they have a lock on them
<apokryphos> murph2481: so you can't copy them over, can't run them?
<murph2481> right all i can see is hda1 with a lock on it
<murph2481> and nothing is in the mnt directory
<IanE> 3
<murph2481> apokryphos:any suggestions?
<apokryphos> murph2481: the windoze drive is mounted? What are you mounting it with?
<murph2481> apokryphos: nothing is mounted other then what happens at startup for kubuntu
<apokryphos> murph2481: so mount your windoze partition
<apokryphos> you can use this tool to do it automagically for you:
<murph2481> apokryphos: sorry newbie here :) how would i do that
<apokryphos> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<apokryphos> murph2481: download and execute that file
<apokryphos> murph2481: wget http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter && sudo sh diskmounter
<murph2481> Ignoring /dev/hda1 - already in /etc/fstab
<murph2481> Ignoring /dev/hda5 - already in /etc/fstab
<murph2481> No usable windows/mac partitions found
<murph2481> :(
<murph2481> those hda1 and hda5 are windows partitions
<apokryphos> murph2481: oh, so they *are* already mounted
<apokryphos> ok, fine
<apokryphos> murph2481: so if you go to /media/whatever/files can't you copy them over to your Kubuntu partition?
<murph2481> apokryphos: those partitions are like 5 times the size of the linux one
<troth> what does BREAK(install) mean in adept?
<apokryphos> murph2481: try it with one file -- does it work?
<murph2481> apokryphos: i cannot get to those files in /media it has a locked icon on the folder
<apokryphos> murph2481: paste the entries of those entries in fstab, here
<murph2481> apokryphos: how do i do that?
<apokryphos> murph2481: fstab is located in /etc/fstab
<murph2481> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<murph2481> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     ntfs    defaults        0       0
<apokryphos> murph2481: ok, in both cases replace "defaults" with "umask=0222"
<apokryphos> save the file, then sudo mount -a
<murph2481> appokryphos: how do i open a file in Kate with root priveledges?
<murph2481> aprokryphos: it says i cannoth write to the file if i just open it and change it
<apokryphos> murph2481: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<apokryphos> murph2481: yup, files in /etc/ are owned by root (as they're related to system-wide configurations)
<troth> is there any alternative to ndiswrapper?
<osh_> troth: there's some web thingy that you'll have to pay for. Doesn't the linux drivers work for you? You really need windows-drivers?
<murph2481> apokryphos: You do not have enough permissions to read file:///media/hda1
<apokryphos> murph2481: where do you get that message?
<apokryphos> murph2481: did you successfully save and then sudo mount -a ?
<murph2481> apokryphos: after i changed everything you said to change
<troth> ndiswrapper kepps error-ing out. this is the first time ive tried to get a wirell card to work on my laptop, very frustrating
<murph2481> apokryphos: i saw it in /media trying to click on hda1 in konqueror
<murph2481> apokryphos: yes rean the sudo mount -a with no issues
<troth> is linux just not made for wifi ywt?
<troth> cant type today
<osh_> troth: works out of the box for me. What kind of card you got?
<apokryphos> murph2481: curious; I'm not sure why it insists on root perms. Hold on a sec.
<troth> linksys wpc54g
<murph2481> apokryphos: thanks :)
<troth> what card do you use, ill buy it if it works out of the box
<murph2481> troth: mine works out of the box...i have netgear super G atheros chipset
<murph2481> troth: kubuntu is the second distro other than knoppix 4.0 to recogize it
<osh_> troth: http://www.google.se/search?hl=sv&q=linux+wireless&btnG=Google-s6kning&meta=
<troth> i love knoppix
<troth> that 4.0 dvd was great
<murph2481> troth: i do too but wanted to see what the craze is with kubuntu/unbuntu
<osh_> troth: lcpci of my card... 0000:03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corp. PRO/Wireless 2200BG (rev 05)
<murph2481> troth: and because it works with my wireless card thought i would give it a try...but lots of things are different like the mounting of the other partitions i am haveing issues with
<troth> when i do lspci how do i know which one is my card?
<troth> murph2481: do you know the model number of your card?
<murph2481> troth: hold on :)
<murph2481> troth: http://www.netgear.com/products/details/WG311T.php
<troth> im on a laptop
<troth> i must have wireless access, and i dont want to have to resort to installing windows
<murph2481> troth: well i do lots of game playing and other stuff so i have both but i know the feeling
<hunika> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<hunika> I AM BACK
* xtacocorex is back.
<murph2481> troth: i know the feeling about the wireless card...linux is a bitch about that
<troth> i cant belieb\ve a wireless card is this much of an ordeal
<xtacocorex> hunika: if you type /away <message> you go away and type /away to come back
<murph2481> troth: linuxant will let you for $20 will solve all your wireless problems
<troth> ya i checked them out
<murph2481> troth: http://www.linuxant.com/company/ (i never got ndiswrapper to work ever)
<murph2481> troth: my friend has that and uses it for OpenSUSE and says its great...for $20 all your problems go away
<apokryphos> murph2481: hm, I really have no idea why it's not working, though it's not working for me here too. Weird; those options necessitate that it should be readable by all users, and not just root.
<murph2481> apokryphos: thats good you can replicate it I dont feel stupid :)
<bipolar> how do I open the history sidebar in konq?
<murph2481> apokryphos: got another one for you....my wireless setup.  It works (obviosuly i am online) but how do i get it to work automatically?
<LiGhTeNiN> could someone help me set up an internet connection with router under kubuntu?
<murph2481> apokryphos: everytime i boot i have to go to setup and click activate config 1 for wireless setting in KDE and then run a konsole and type 'dhclient'
* apokryphos has no clue about wireless :/
<xtacocorex> murph2481: install wifi-radar from the repos
<apokryphos> LiGhTeNiN: connect it up, then sudo dhclient
<LiGhTeNiN> finally, help!
<LiGhTeNiN> thankyou
<LiGhTeNiN> but what do you mean by connecting up
<xtacocorex> murph2481: i had that same problem when i took my laptop to school, wifi radar does it all for you
<murph2481> xtacocorex: will that fix it so i dont have to manually do it everytime i boot up
<murph2481> where do i get it?
<xtacocorex> murph2481: i'd search synaptic if you have it installed, otherwise sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<apokryphos> LiGhTeNiN: connect the LAN cable from the router, to your computer
<xtacocorex> murph2481: (it being synaptic)
<stefano> synaptic is obsolete
<stefano> adept
<patry> I'm trying to install irssi but apparently gcc can't find gcc, how can I fix that?
<LiGhTeNiN> oh, ok, I'll see if I get it working, thankyou
<xtacocorex> stefano: i couldn't get used to adept
<murph2481> yea adept is awesome
<murph2481> got it
<sven> evening, I used to download a multimedia repository list from wiki.ubuntu.com to install mplayer but now I cannot find it anymore... :(
<apokryphos> !mplayer
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<murph2481> xtacocorex: alright got it with adapt now what if i goto internet and run it nothing happens
<xtacocorex> murph2481: all you have to do is set the networks in the program and it should automatically pick them up on boot
<murph2481> xtacocorex: alright lets test that theory BRB
<xtacocorex> murph2481: you'll have to set it up first
<patry> so anybody knows about gcc?
<ecarroll> No one knows about gcc.
<kalenedrael> Um, it's a compiler. :P
<Yon> has any1 installed mozilla?
<Yon> coz i am having problems with it.
<murph2481> xtacocorex: nogo still had to run everything manually but in startup i did see it start wifi-radar demon
<patry> yeah I know that but how can I make it work with irssi
<xtacocorex> murph2481: you have to tell it the networks
<murph2481> xtacocorex: how do i do that?
<ecarroll> Yon: You apear to be a 13yr old when your sentences have 'any1', and 'coz'.
<xtacocorex> murph2481: kdesu wifi-radar
<stefano> adept is teh rox
<ecarroll> patry: Don't ask to ask, don't look for confirmation on your questions, just ask them.
<xtacocorex> it'll bring up (i think) a python gui that lists the networks in range
<xtacocorex> murph2481: if you call it from kmenu, it'll want to use gksudo, so you might want to change the calls with the menu editor sometime
<murph2481> xtacocrex: my ssid broadcast is turned off....when i type that command in konsole nothing happens
<murph2481> got another dumb question...how do i install firefox...the adept program gets deerpark RC3...i want 1.5
<xtacocorex> murph2481: hmm, i wonder if it needs the broadcast
<xtacocorex> murph2481: i usually run it with the mini cli (alt+f2)
<murph2481> any suggestions on getting firefox installed?
<murph2481> stable version 1.5
<Blissex> murph2481: 'tar x' it in '/usr/local/firefox15' for example?
<murph2481> well yes that will unzip it to a directory
<murph2481> but how do i get it to the menu and such?
<Blissex> murph2481: well, easiest thing is to just drag-and-drop it to the desktop.
<Blissex> murph2481: that will create a symlink.
<Blissex> murph2481: else just right click on the K Menu and select 'Menu editor' and add a new menu entry.
<xtacocorex> murph2481: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=99004
<LiGhTeNiN> dhclient command didnt work
<LiGhTeNiN> got this 'failed to get attributes of etc/resolv.conf
<xtacocorex> murph2481: another how-to from the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79283
<m_tadeu> hi everyone
<m_tadeu> has anyone tryed x11r7?
<LiGhTeNiN> xtacocorex: can you help?
<xtacocorex> LiGhTeNiN: what are you trying to do?
<LiGhTeNiN> trying to connect to internet under kubuntu
<LiGhTeNiN> I got a router
<stefano> seems to work :)
<murph2481> Blissex: alright untar-d now what?
<murph2481> Blissex: what file do i run?
<Blissex> murph2481: where did you untar it to?
<LiGhTeNiN> I did the 'sudo dhclient' command and got 'failed to get attributes of etc/resolv.conf No such file or directory' error
<murph2481> "/home"
<Blissex> murph2481: a bit lame, the tradition is to 'untar' to '/usr/local'
<murph2481> i do not have permissions...
<Blissex> murph2481: but it would be something like 'sh /home/firefox/firefox' for example
<murph2481> Blisse: alright how do i specify where to untar?
<xtacocorex> LiGhTeNiN: are you adding your network card when you run dhclient?
<Blissex> murph2481: you first 'cd' to that. Like 'cd /usr/local && tar -xz -f /tmp/firefox-1.5.tar.gz'
<murph2481> Blissex: k that makes sens hold please :)
<Blissex> murph2481: if you do that then 'sh /usr/local/firefox/firefox' will start it
<LiGhTeNiN> xtacocorex: you mean if I typed eth0 after it? no, should I have written?
<xtacocorex> LiGhTeNiN: i'd try sudo dhclient eth0
<Blissex> murph2481: ideally create a symlink to start it easier: 'ln -s /usr/local/firefox/firefox /usr/local/bin/firefox' for example
<xtacocorex> LiGhTeNiN: i'm searching the forums because i haven't had to do this, so bear with me if stuff doesn't work right away
<LiGhTeNiN> xtacocorex: I havent had to do this either, first time, back then when I had a modem it was so easy, just the pppoeconf command
<xtacocorex> LiGhTeNiN: are you on a wired network?
<stefano> he's on a weird network xD
<murph2481> Blissex it is now in the correct directory
<LiGhTeNiN> yes @ wired
<murph2481> Blissex: if i open konsole and jump to that directory and type sh firefox nothing happens
<xtacocorex> LiGhTeNiN: did that work?
<Blissex> murph2481: that should really not happen. Try 'sh -x firefox'. It may also be rather slow to start BTW.
<Tadpole> wat is the best mp3 player to get?
<murph2481> nothing
<apokryphos> amaroK, JuK
<m_tadeu> Tadpole: amaok
<LiGhTeNiN> xtacocorex: did what work?
<xtacocorex> LiGhTeNiN: sudo dhclient eth0
<LiGhTeNiN> I havent tried to add eth0 yet
<xtacocorex> LiGhTeNiN: oh, ok
<LiGhTeNiN> Ok, I'ma try
<Tadpole> m_tadeu, do u mean amarok?
<murph2481> Blissex: edited a link in the menu and gave it the command '/usr/local/firefox/firefox'
<murph2481> but nothing happens
<Blissex> murph2481: try the 'sh -x' to see if it crashes or whatever.
<murph2481> sh-3.1$
<m_tadeu> Tadpole: sorry..yep
<Blissex> murph2481: that was 'sh -x ...../firefox'
<murph2481> i get a bunch of crap and nothing happens
<murph2481> ./firefox-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Tadpole> m_tadeu, it cant read mp3's tho
<Blissex> murph2481: so you need the right C++ shared library.
<Blissex> murph2481: Breezy has a newer C++ shared library than Firefox needs. Just install the older one.
<m_tadeu> Tadpole: do you get any error?
<murph2481> Blissex: is there anything i can add to apt to get the correct version?
<Blissex> murph2481: yes, just specify the right one.
<apokryphos> murph2481: install the package containing that file
<Tadpole> m_tadeu, wen i try to add it to media it tells me some media could not be loaded(not playable)
<murph2481> Blissex: in adept all I see is firefox 1.5RC3
<apokryphos> murph2481: install libstdc++5
<Blissex> murph2481: dont worry about that, it is the C++ library that you need, the file indicated by <apokryphos>
<m_tadeu> Tadpole: never got that one...maybe you should reach the amarok channel
<libben> is kde 3.5 working with breezy? and if so? why isnt it updated in a normal update?
<apokryphos> libben: it's upgraded in a kubuntu repo
<apokryphos> it's not in the main repository because Breezy has already been released
<Tadpole> m_tadeu, i am using files from a mounted drive
<libben> is there any gui improvements in 3.5?
<apokryphos> though, I'd have hoped it'd be in the Ubuntu backports repo, but it wasn't put there :/
<murph2481> Blissex: you are my hero! thank you
<murph2481> Blissex: it is working now and learned a lot thanks for you patients
<m_tadeu> Tadpole: it can be anything, as far as I know...database, maybe. you realy should ask in the amarok channel, they're in a better position to help you
<Tadpole> k thanks :)
<Blissex> murph2481: and <apokryphos> too. Also, consider having a look at this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion it is a far more complete process, even if a bit too complicated.
<apokryphos> yup, that's what I recommend
<stefano> guys, need some help with the english language
<murph2481> now if i could just figure out the mounting problem
<Blissex> stefano: get an english speaking girlfriend :-)
<stefano> i am about to get one :) but shes in france
<tarmath> hi lads, Im wondering if anyone would know of a location where I could grab an extensive listing of the user groups in /etc/group and their meaning, I know most of them but not all of them and Im quite curious as to what the others might be doing
<Blissex> stefano: complicated work :-)
<stefano> maybe you can help me though
<stefano> i want to say "hooray" in a rethorical complicated and important sounding way
<tarmath> lol
<murph2481> anyone else have a suggestions on the windows partition problem
<murph2481> i am using Dapper Flight 2
<tarmath> fantasticalicious?
<stefano> wow thank you thats amazing
<stefano> :>
<troth> does anyone know of a good wireless card i can pick up from best but that is linux friendly?
<xtacocorex> troth: netgear wg511, but make sure it's made in taiwan as the ones made in china won't work
<troth> k ive been trying this linksys and im giving up
<xtacocorex> troth: i've only gotten it to work in kubuntu though, i got it to light up in fedora, but that was the most on that side
<troth> i got kubuntu on my laptop so thats god news
<troth> *good
<xtacocorex> troth: than you should be set, the card shouldn't be that expensive, just hard to find a taiwan made one
<troth> do i still have to use ndiswrapper or anything?
<xtacocorex> troth: nope, it uses the prism drivers that are built into the kernel
<troth> i asked a "worst buy" employee for a card with a prism chipset, him nor the "geek squad" knew what i meant
<xtacocorex> troth: i ended up pissing one of them off when they wanted to do that 'system checkup'
<troth> lol :)
<xtacocorex> troth: they didn't cater to the fact that i run linux and know more than them
<XiCillin> how do i take a screenshot in kde?
<XiCillin> print screen button doesn't work
<troth> ya it seems that way
<xtacocorex> XiCillin: ksnapshot
<XiCillin> thansk
<xtacocorex> XiCillin: np
* xtacocorex is away: taking dog out quicklike
<Shadyman> How do I make the Master volume control the PCM output?
<Blissex> Shadyman: not so easy on some cards.
<Shadyman> Blissex: and on other cards?
<Blissex> Shadyman: on other cards you don't do anything. :-)
<Shadyman> oh.
* xtacocorex is back.
<xtacocorex> troth: hope you can find one of those cards
<troth> xtacocorex: yeah im gonna check now thx
<xtacocorex> troth: cool, good luck
<demiurg> #ubuntu.ru
<demiurg>     
<Lord_Athur> hi there
<Lord_Athur> I've got a question, is there anybody?
<xtacocorex> demiurg: try /join #ubuntu.ru
<xtacocorex> Lord_Athur: what is your question?
<Lord_Athur> xtacocorex, I've got a kubuntu 5.10 system
<Lord_Athur> sorry orex, I've got a kubuntu 5.04system
<xtacocorex> Lord_Athur: ok
<Lord_Athur> but I have problems with the letters in the graphical enviroment
<xtacocorex> Lord_Athur: what do you mean by that?
<Lord_Athur> other users cannot understand me in xchat or other programs when I put a `'
<xtacocorex> Lord_Athur: the backtick doesn't work?
<Lord_Athur> and if I move the cursor to the left the following part is clear
<Lord_Athur> xtacocorex, maybe
<xtacocorex> Lord_Athur: is it ` or '?
<Lord_Athur> 
<Lord_Athur> '
<xtacocorex> Lord_Athur: because  i really have no idea what your problem could be
<Lord_Athur> :S
<Lord_Athur> can this be a problem with the locales?
<xtacocorex> Lord_Athur: it might be since i just saw the o thing that you typed
<_ubuntu> hello
<Lord_Athur> hi _ubuntu
<Lord_Athur> xtacocorex, that wrong
<_ubuntu> i am newbie to ubuntu  and was wondering if you could boot ubuntu from a partition of a remote drive ?
<Blissex> _ubuntu: how remote?
<xtacocorex> Lord_Athur: i don't know anything about the locales, but it could also be a bug or something within X
<_ubuntu> well its not a network drive just an external hard drive
<Lord_Athur> yes
<Lord_Athur> xtacocorex, I've been changin the xorrg configuration
<Lord_Athur> xtacocorex, i'll be re-configuring it
<Lord_Athur> bye all
<demiurg>     
<xtacocorex> Lord_Athur: that could be it
<Tm_T> demiurg: agreed
<xtacocorex> demiurg: you need to type /join #ubuntu.ru
<xtacocorex> demiurg: sorry, my bad
<demiurg> che vse ploho
<prakash1> hello
<demiurg> hello
<prakash1> i am newbie to kde
<prakash1> and am looking for information about configuring the OS to boot up from an external hard drive partition
* xtacocorex is away: dropping off rent check to landlord
<LiGhTeNiN> xtacocorex: adding eth0 to the end changed nothing
<tarmath> hi lads, Im wondering if anyone would know of a location where I could grab an extensive listing of the user groups in /etc/group and their meaning, I know most of them but not all of them and Im quite curious as to what the others might be doing
<LiGhTeNiN> tho I somehow managed to get rid of the error I got, net still didnt work
<stefano> tarmath: i know such a thing, but its in german
<stefano> isnt there anything in wikipedia?
<LiGhTeNiN> can someone help me set up a connection with router under kubuntu?
<stefano> tarmath: or try google.com/linux
<tarmath> hmm I havent tried wikipedia
<tarmath> lets see
<tarmath> ok, give me that page in german
<stefano> lol
<tarmath> Ill babelfish it something I dont care if the output is crap it's better than nothing
<stefano> www.linuxfiebel.something (dont remember the tld, google for linuxfiebel)
<tarmath> I cant believe theres no such thing as an extensive listing of groups
<stefano> ask linus torvalds =)
<tarmath> bah its not on that site either
<Stormx2> Heya
<Stormx2> Anyone about? Thinking of installing kubuntu, can't stand GNOME anymore >_<
<Tm_T> oooh
<Tm_T> good thinking ;-P
<Stormx2> right
<Stormx2> well
<Milktea> What's Breezy's equivalent for Hoary's Alien command?
<Stormx2> Milktea: alien
<Milktea> o_o
<Milktea> sudo: alien: command not found
<Stormx2> Milktea: You need to install the alien package
<seth_k|lappy> install it
<Stormx2> Milktea: sudo apt-get install alien
<Milktea> oops ^^;
<Milktea> sudo: alien: command not found
<Milktea> oops
<Stormx2> >.<
<Milktea> Which packages should I get for OpenGL Direct Rendering, 3D ACceleration, OSS Sound for ATi Mobility Radeon 9700
<Milktea> Xorg Version 6.8.2
<Blissex> Milktea: look at the ATI restricted drivers. Not sure they support the Mobility Radeon 9700 though.
<Blissex> Milktea: there is a specific page about them
<Milktea> Where can I find the list of restricted drivers?
<Stormx2> On kubuntu, what kind of support is there for 1) FTP Clients (I know gnome can mount ftp sites with "Connect to server", and I hate gftp) 2) Editors (I use screem for PHP, HTML, JS and CSS editting) 3) Instant Messengers (I know about amsn, does GAIM work on kubuntu?) 4) IRC Clients (XChat?)
<Chousuke> Stormx2: all Ubuntu software works perfectly on kubuntu
<Stormx2> Chousuke: Brilliant, ok. But its not native though, does it look a bit odd on KDE?
<Chousuke> I think you can make it look a lot like KDE.
<Stormx2> Chousuke: And what about "Connect to server", thats from GNOME's places menu. What FTP client do you use, if any?
<Chousuke> I'm not a KDE user myself. I've read lots about it though. :)
<Chousuke> KDE includes KIOslaves which I hear are the best thing since sliced bread.
<Stormx2> lol
<Stormx2> OK
<Chousuke> you can access ftp in any app with KIOslaves
<Chousuke> it's transparent
<Stormx2> KIOslaves?
<Stormx2> GNOME is imposible to work with, Windows is so slow, XFCE is too much like gnome (but a little less bulky, but still too bulky), so I'm gonna try KDE
<Chousuke> it's some kind of KDE peculiarity.
<nalioth> Stormx2: use ratpoison
<Chousuke> allows you to access files through many protocols as if they were local.
<Stormx2> nalioth: For FTP, or are you being sarcastic?
<Chousuke> or something like that.
<Stormx2> Ah good good.
<Chousuke> and probably other stuff too.
<nalioth> Stormx2: i just saw your list of DEs you don't like. ratpoison has little to dislike
<Stormx2> Right
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> i can work with any of them
<Stormx2> but
<Stormx2> I'm a perfectionist when it comes to workareas >.<
<Chousuke> nalioth: is ratpoison a DE?
<Chousuke> Stormx2: just experiment!
<nalioth> !info ratpoison
<LiGhTeNiN> can someone help me set up a connection with router under kubuntu?
<ubotu> ratpoison: (Simple window manager with no fat library dependencies), section universe/x11, is extra. Version: 1.3.0-7 (breezy), Packaged size: 109 kB, Installed size: 280 kB
<Milktea> I got the ATi driver for my Mobility Radeon 9700, but when I alien'd it, I get lots of errors :<
<Chousuke> try all you can find and pick your poison (not necessarily ratpoison)
<Stormx2> Right, I'm off to try kubuntu. One last question, will all the apps get added to the GNOME menu?
<Tm_T> you mean KDE?
<Stormx2> KDE apps, yeah.
<Tm_T> yu
<LiGhTeNiN> can someone help me set up a connection with router under kubuntu?
<Chousuke> Stormx2: are you on ubuntu now? you can install kubuntu on ubuntu directly.
<kitsch> hey. anyone know how to configure the knotify notification boxes? i'd like to resize and move kopetes notification box to the bottom of the screen
<Yon> is there a way that everytime u login console auto opens and types in a few commands?
<Stormx2> Chousuke: No, but I know you can just get kubuntu-desktop, yeah.
<Chousuke> Stormx2: ok, good. :)
<Stormx2> Chousuke, nalioth, thankyou for the help
<LiGhTeNiN> so, noone is going to help me set up a connection?
<nalioth> LiGhTeNiN: perhaps ask in #ubuntu
<Chousuke> hm
<LiGhTeNiN> oh ok, i'll try
<Chousuke> Can't find info on kioslaves on google ;P
<Chousuke> hmm
<Stormx2> Im going to reboot into ubuntu. Cya soon
<Chousuke> Meh.
<Milktea> Where canI get the proper drivers for an ATi Mobility Radeon 9700?
<Milktea> :<
<Chousuke> If I only could manage to set up japanese input in KDE.
<Chousuke> I never managed to make it work in any sensible way :/
<Chousuke> I read all kinds of FAQs and tutorials about kinput2, UIM, skim and whatever. none of them worked in the end.
<Chousuke> once I managed to make kinput2 work but then I lost the ebility to type Finnish :P
<LiGhTeNiN> I know the feeling, read lots of stuff and in the end it still wont work :|
<Chousuke> GNOME implements these things called input modules. I'm waiting for KDE4 to be released since it includes those too.
<Milktea> Where canI get the proper drivers for an ATi Mobility Radeon 9700? :<
<Stormx3> Pah. Remind me not to hit the reset button when using IRC
<Milktea> I can't alien the .rpm from the ATi site
<Stormx3> Why, what happens when you try?
<Chousuke> I hear a lot of good about KDE and would really like to give it a spin.
<Chousuke> even if it's a bit heavy on RAM.
<Chousuke> ;P
<Milktea> I get errors
<Stormx3> pah
<Stormx3> I have 256mb ram
<Stormx3> its not great.
<Milktea> last 2 lines
<Milktea> Package build failed. Here's the log:
<Milktea> find: fglrx_6_8_0-8.20.8: No such file or directory
<Stormx3> Milktea: its not finding the file
<Milktea> There's a lot of Operation not permitted
<m0ns00n> Chousuke: kde isn't so heavy on ram =)
<Stormx3> Milktea: You in the correct directory, and have entered the right filename
<Chousuke> m0ns00n: It is.
<Milktea> yeah
<Stormx3> How would KDE fair under 256mb ram?
<Milktea> I get a lot of Operation not permitted
<Milktea> then finally get that
<Stormx3> Milktea: Try sudo, then
<Stormx3> KDE is big :O
<m0ns00n> Hehe
<Milktea> I am using sudo ><
<m0ns00n> Depends if you want to run the whole KDE or not
<m0ns00n> And if you want all flashy icons
<m0ns00n> =)
<Stormx3> heh =)
<Stormx3> I wish I had more ram
<Chousuke> I hear they're trying to make KDE4 more efficient though.
<Stormx3> how much does it cost?
<Stormx3> for an extra 256mb or ram, maybe
<Chousuke> RAM? depends on what RAM it is.
<Milktea> Corsair RAM is nice
<Chousuke> SDRAM is expensive.
<Blissex> Stormx3: 256MB is just about all right.
<Chousuke> non-DDR at least. :p
<Chousuke> I paid 60 euros for 256
<Stormx3> Blissex: Hmm.
<Chousuke> but DDR is cheaper and faster.
<Blissex> Chousuke: DDR is not necessarily faster BTW
<Chousuke> what does your motherboard support?
<Stormx3> No. Idea.
<Stormx3> >_<
<Chousuke> :/
<Stormx3> I should find out
<Stormx3> os[Linux 2.6.12-10-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ @ 1.40GHz]  mem[Physical : 250MB, 29.5% free]  disk[Total : 110.84GB, 14.90% Free]  video[10de:002d]  sound[ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI] 
<Milktea> Stormx3: I am using sudo :<
<Stormx3> hmm
<Milktea> Should I try it in a root console
<Stormx3> Milktea: Tried without sudo?
<slow-motion> n8
<Stormx3> n8? thats a new one on me
<Milktea> Stormx3: Not yet, will do
<Stormx3> hmmmm
<Stormx3> I need a new computer
<Stormx3> and soon.
<Milktea> Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot).
<Chousuke> isn't it more like "nate" anyway.
<Stormx3> I shall make that my mission of 2006
<Stormx3> to have the meanest computer ^_^
* Chousuke might get a nice 733/256/64 comp for free ;P
<Milktea> :<
<Chousuke> (MHz/RAM/VRAM)
<Milktea> Stormx3: Without sudo, it gives me
<Milktea> Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot).
<Stormx3> Milktea: Search on ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx3> OK Everyone, as a rough guide, how much does 256mb of ram cost (lowest -> highest) and how much would you spend...
<Chousuke> I'm running on a 1.3GHz/1.25GB/64MB powerbook atm.
<Chousuke> Stormx3: how much MHz do you have?
<Blissex> Stormx3: depends on the type of RAM and the country...
<Stormx3> 1.4
<Stormx3> UK, and, I'm not sure. i've never gone into types before.
<Blissex> Stormx3: I have written a very nice KDE and UNIX performance enhancement advice page here:
<Stormx3> Ah, nice.
<Blissex> Stormx3: in the UK you can get fairly cheap SDRAM from eBuyer.co.UK
<Chousuke> Stormx3: Find your motherboard manual.
<Stormx3> where? I see no link
<Blissex> Stormx3: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxKDE.html#performance  and http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/anno05-4th.html#051008
<Stormx3> Blissex: I just saw ".... advice page here:"
<Chousuke> Stormx3: it has info on the type of supported RAM
<Stormx3> OK :)
<Stormx3> Well
<Stormx3> I don't think I can really get hold of the manual
<Stormx3> I shall ask my dad
<douglas> When is dapper slated to be released?
<Blissex> Stormx3: I have an 800MHz laptop with 256MB and KDE just about runs with it.
<Stormx3> April.
<douglas> april?
<douglas> sounds delicious, I hope that amarok 1.4 gets released by then
#kubuntu 2006-01-07
<Stormx3> I wonder what 6.10 will be called...
<Stormx3> I want Perky Penguin =)
<xwolf-> what was Hoary?
<Stormx3> 66% of kubuntu-desktop downloaded.
<ggilbert> Hedgehog
<xwolf-> oh.
<Milktea> I wan't Perky Pandaren
<Milktea> want*
<Stormx3> Dapper Drake is a crap name >_<
<ggilbert> hehe. I like it
<Stormx3> I don't
<Milktea> I would rather have Energizing Enchilada
<Stormx3> 70%... come onnn baby
<Milktea> I'm upgrading to KDE 3.5 atm
<Milktea> ><
<Stormx3> kinda a mouthfull =)
<ggilbert> What's wrong with dapper drake?
<Milktea> Was there an aardvark yet?
<Stormx3> It just sounds kinda >,< bad
<Stormx3> But hmm... How could I find out my motherboard model?
<Stormx3> My internet is going insane... hmm.
<nalioth> Stormx3: if you're lucky, in a konsole type "sudo lshw" if not, you'll have to open 'er up and go exploring
<Stormx3> o.O
<Stormx3> lots of info
<Milktea> :<
<Milktea>        physical id: 0
<Milktea> what does that mean?
<Milktea> in lshw
<nalioth> Milktea: means what it says.
<Stormx3> http://pastebin.ca/35466 Thats the relivent Motherboard info
<Milktea> ok
<cortez_> is there a way to remove that (stupid) image in the logout/shutdown dialogue?
<Milktea> For some reason, firefox has been adding file extensions on top of downloaded files
<Milktea> like demo.mpg.mpg
<Stormx3> 91% of kubuntu-desktop downloaded =)
<Stormx3> Meh. Motherboard was made by a taiwan company. Yay
<tarmath> right now there doesnt seem to be any way to know what are the /etc/group groups meaning using kubuntu, from ubuntu however the program doing the user management shows what each group actually does.
<tarmath> ive been looking for documentation on this as I do not know what every group means but there doesnt seem to have any
<stefano> tarmath: no success with the german stuff?
<stefano> they are kinda a standard-lookup-site for german linux users
<tarmath> its not there
<Stormx3> Installing kubuntu now =)
<stefano> mh. too bad
<stefano> have fun Stormx3
<Stormx3> All I can find are french manuals on the company's website. uhg
<Milktea> Babelfish?
<Stormx3> pfft
<karvr> can anyone see this typing???
<nalioth> karvr: no we can not
<karvr> lol k thx
<Stormx3> ;-) Always worth a shot nalioth
<Stormx3> Yay kubuntu is installed
<Stormx3> Heres the memory support on my motherboard:   3 184-pin DDR DIMM sockets - Supports PC1600 DDR or PC2100 DDR SDRAM - Supports up to 3GB DRAM (Max) - Supports only 2.5V DDR SDRAM - Supports 64bit ECC type DRAM integrity mode
<Blissex> Stormx3: thats pretty good.
<Blissex> Stormx3: AMD 760 chipset base mobo probably.
<troth> this sucks i cant find a wireless card that is linux compatible
<Milktea> How do I run a .run file?
<Chousuke> use sh
<Chousuke> sh file.run
<Stormx3> Blissex: I have about 55 at the moment, and I want some RAM thats worthwhile. I can borrow a little more from my rents i'd imagine. What do you think I should buy?
<Milktea> thanks
<Blissex> Stormx3: more info please, what you got already etc.
<Blissex> Stormx3: and what your system looks like in  general. With 55 you can get quite a bit of RAM BTW
<Stormx3> Blissex: I have 256mb of ram, I have no idea what type, though. Should I find out?
<Blissex> Stormx3: it can only be of the type you listed above.
<Blissex> Stormx3: so it is already not a problem.
<Milktea> How would I run a .bin file? The same way?
<Blissex> Stormx3: what does the rest of your system look like?
<Stormx3> os[Linux 2.6.12-10-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1600+ @ 1.40GHz]  mem[Physical : 250MB, 31.5% free]  disk[Total : 110.84GB, 14.50% Free]  video[10de:002d]  sound[ENS1371 - Ensoniq AudioPCI] 
<Stormx3> its not getting the video card properly >_<
<Lord_Athur> hi
<Milktea> How would I run a .bin file? The same way?
<Draken> bin are run like so
<Draken> sh moocow.bin
<Stormx3> Blissex: What are your thoughts?
<Milktea> thanks
<troth> before i install windows is there any wireless cards that work with kubuntu?
<Milktea> Argh
<Milktea> Extraction failed.
<Milktea> :<
<Stormx2> Milktea: What are you trying to run?
<Blissex> Stormx3: well, a bit of extra memory would help indeed.
<Milktea> ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.20.8
<Blissex> Stormx3: I have got a similar system with 512Mb and it is a lot better than with 256MB.
<Stormx2> Blissex: Right. So what RAM should I get, and how much do you think it would cost?
<Blissex> Stormx3: all you need is to get another stick, say 512MB DDR 2100 RAM, and you are sorted, and that would cost around 30-35
<Stormx2> Wow thats cheap!
<apokryphos> sounds expensive; we get them here for 20 or so
<Stormx2> So I would have 768mb ram?
* apokryphos realises he misread, and retires
<Stormx2> apokryphos: Heh =) What did you think he said
<Milktea> Stormx2: :<?
<Milktea> ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.20.8
<apokryphos> about usb keys; skim reading can be lethal.
<Stormx2> What does this "2100" number mean? Im seeing things like PC3200, etc.
<Blissex> Stormx2: are you thinking of upgrading the motherboard soon?
<Blissex> Stormx2: PC2100 is a lower speed grade than PC3200.
<Stormx2> Blissex: How much would that cost?
<Blissex> Stormx2: now a higher speed grade is compatible with a lower speed mobo, but not viceversa.
<Blissex> Stormx2: so perhaps you should just get a PC3200 instead of PC2100, so you don't throw it away when you upgrade the mobo.
<Blissex> Stormx2: BTW, your mobo is pretty decent as it is. It would make only sense to upgrade it when you can afford a new CPU too.
<fatejudger> what is up with Konqueror lately?
<fatejudger> it seems like it crashes all the time now for no reason whatsoever
<namai> labas
<Blissex> fatejudger: same here with 3.5
<Blissex> Stormx2: have a look here: http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?rb=14684611192&action=&product_uid=49447
<Stormx2> Blissex: All the reviewers are saying that doesn't run at 400mhz, but I'm guessing that doesn't apply to me as I'm at 1.4ghz?
<Draken> err, can someone help me get to higher resolutions ?
<Draken> i cant get over 1024x768
<Blissex> Stormx2: the CPU freq and the RAM freq are completely different things.
<Stormx2> !xorg
<ubotu> well, xorg is to reconfigure your xserver, open a terminal and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Stormx2> ^^ Draken ^^
<Draken> ya
<Draken> but wat do i set
<Stormx2> Blissex: okay then.
<Draken> so i can get higher
<Blissex> Stormx2: this is the same but much better brand: http://www.ebuyer.com/customer/products/index.html?product_uid=48122
<Blissex> Draken: usually the top horiz sync is too low if you can't get higher.
<Stormx2> Draken: Put that command into terminal
<Stormx2> Draken: Keep hitting enter till you get to the resolutions bit
<Stormx2> then press space on all the resolutions you know your monitor can support
<Draken> ahh thanks
<fatejudger> Blissex: it's silly that they haven't come out with a fix
<fatejudger> Blissex: I thought it was flash or kaffeine or something
<fatejudger> Blissex: but it isn't
<Blissex> fatejudger: eventually... Moreover it can be a system dependent issue.
<root> cool ta
<Draken> does anyone know a good download manager
<Draken> like getright
<seth_k|lappy> Kget?
<seth_k|lappy> KGET is a a download manager similar to GetRight or Go!zilla. It keeps all your downloads in one dialog and you can add and remove transfers. Transfers can be paused, resumed, queued or scheduled.
* xtacocorex is away: movies with my wife
<seth_k|lappy> ^ from the package info
<Stormx2> how do I remove kubuntu?
<Stormx2> ;-)
<Milktea> Remove, as in delete the partition
<Milktea> or Remove, as in remove KDE
<Stormx2> the kde package isn't installed >.<
<Stormx2> I have kubuntu-desktop installed, and that installed a whole host of other packages
<Milktea> I'm guessing you manually uninstall them?
<Milktea> :<
<ggilbert> remove libqt3-mt and some miscellaneous packages
<Lord_Athur> hi there
<_ubuntu> suppitie sup
<Lord_Athur> hi there
<Milktea> mmk
<TheSpawn> holz
<Athur> hey
<Athur> I've got a problem mountting a file : initrd
<Athur> I've copied the problem here:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6471
<Athur> can anybody help me?
<TheSpawn> parece que nadie anda por aca
<Athur> TheSpawn,
<Athur> este canal es espaol o ingls?
<Athur> is the channel spanish or English??
<Athur> no cacho
<apokryphos> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<neoncode> My amarok won't work... When I launch it, it shows it's splash screen, then the splash screen goes and then the amaroK icon shows up in the system tray for about a second then it closes...
<Athur> then
<Athur> have anydoby seen my problem?
<apokryphos> neoncode: what version, and any error messages?
<Tm_T> neoncode: run it from konsole and look at the output
<Tm_T> and yes, tell the version
<TheSpawn> ah ok, nos vamos a kubuntu-es entonces :D
<Athur> pesquen po
<Athur> !!
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<ubotu> ??
<kinfo> i don't understand.
<neoncode> apokryphos: Latest. .7 something I think. I carn't rember. and no errors when I run it from KDE but in konsole it gives an error. I'll use adept to get the version and I'll pastebin the konsole output
<neko> I'm running 32bit kubuntu on a Turion64 laptop, and have noticed that the clock's running at double speed
<neko> anyone know what that's about?
<neoncode> output@ http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/486584
<neoncode> version is: 1.3.7
<neoncode> It's a repo version. not a compiled one.
* apokryphos looks
<apokryphos> neoncode: curious. Was it working fine before?
<neoncode> apokryphos: Well I think it crashed after my update to KDE 3.5 but. I recently make useraccounts on this same machene for a couple of my friends and amarok worked fine on those. and I've tryed deleteing "/home/neoncode/.kde/apps/amarok" no luck...
<apokryphos> neoncode: try cd ~/.kde/share/config && mv amarokrc amarokrc_old
<Tm_T> hmm, maybe removing all amarok settings might help...
<Tm_T> apokryphos: damn, faster
<apokryphos> 8)
* Tm_T is supposed to be sleeping
<neoncode> Out of intrest... what does "&&" do anyway?
<Tm_T> neoncode: do after success
<Tm_T> 1 && 2 = run 1 and if ti goes ok, then run 2
<neoncode> Ooooo... usefull...
<Tm_T> if not, 2 won't be run at all
<Tm_T> yes it is
<Tm_T> I use apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Tm_T> for example
<neoncode> ok I did that.
<neoncode> right try to run amarok again right?
<Tm_T> neoncode: now run amarok again
<apokryphos> yup
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> :)
<Tm_T> ok, off again, ping if you need me ->
<neoncode> ok... this time it showed the amarok window... then crashed.... that's *some* progress...
<apokryphos> neoncode: konsole give the same output?
<neoncode> yup
<neoncode> oh and it crashes in the new place consistantly now....
<apokryphos> very weird
<Steven_M> Hi, I need help from an aptitude user please.
<apokryphos> neoncode: standard procedure if it doesn't work with a new share/apps/amarok/ directory and a new rc is to make a bugreport. I'm pretty stumped, tbh.
<apokryphos> neoncode: maybe wake up Tm_T again though to see if he has any other ideas 8)
<neoncode> How does one wake him/her up?
<neoncode> Oh sorry you said he there...
<apokryphos> !lart Tm_T
* ubotu resizes Tm_T's terminal to 40x24
<neoncode> Hey they braught lart back!
<apokryphos> yup
<neoncode> yay
<Tm_T> noooooo
* Tm_T is resizing his terminal back to 102x36
<neoncode> Hey... I just looked in ~/.kde/share/config/ and amarok did not make a new amarokrc file....
<Tm_T> hmm
<Tm_T> how about apt-get install --reinstall amarok
<apokryphos> that's interesting
<neoncode> ok... reinstall
<Tm_T> or first purge it
<neoncode> oh one more thing
<Tm_T> apokryphos: life is interesting
<neoncode> when I run amarok from konsole and it prints it's error it stalls. I don't get back to my command prompt...
<apokryphos> yup, apps do that when they don't crash properly :P
<apokryphos> KCrash lags behind!
<neoncode> There's a "proper" way to crash?
<sampan> can you file a bug report for an improper crash too?
<apokryphos> neoncode: yes, using KCrash ;-)
<neoncode> lol
<neoncode> How do I file a bug report then?
<Tm_T> sampan: sure, crash is crash
<apokryphos> neoncode: do the purge and then reinstall first
<neoncode> "purge"?
<apokryphos> sampan: yes, but you'll be subject to public flogging
<apokryphos> neoncode: it's an apt-get option
<Tm_T> apt-get remove --purge amarok
<Tm_T> or do I remember wrong
<apokryphos> nope, correct
<neoncode> It just finished apt-get --reinstall...
<sampan> pffffffft public flogging!  as long as the bugs get fixed it's all worth it!
<neoncode> and amarok.... does not work... ok purge this time...
<Tm_T> sampan: yes, if it's bug and not just borked ...
<neoncode> What does purge *do* exacly?
<ggilbert> It removes config files
<Tm_T> neoncode: remove entirely, including configs
<sampan> tm_t  there's a difference?  you computer guys and your specialized vocabulary
<sampan> ;)
<Tm_T> sampan: you know, if it's bug, it's in code, if it's just borked, then it's your binary...
<neoncode> so it just nukes amarok
<neoncode> sweet..
<Tm_T> and sour
<Tm_T> ...ok =)
<Tm_T> tea <3
<neoncode> tea!
<apokryphos> dang, I miss a nice Chinese sweet n' sour
<Tm_T> !tea
<ubotu> Tm_T: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<apokryphos> sounds like time for .......KTeaTime
<sampan> tm_t  ahhh, gotcha ... it's all becoming clear ;x
<Tm_T> ubotu: sure it is
<ubotu> Tm_T: Are you smoking crack?
<ggilbert> In the case of mysql, I believe purge also removes any databases you had configured
<Tm_T> ubotu: ssshhh
<ubotu> No idea, Tm_T
<apokryphos> ubotu: kteatime is my favourite application
<ubotu> apokryphos: okay
<neoncode> so after purge just a standard apt-get install amarok right?
<apokryphos> yup
<Tm_T> neoncode: yes
<neoncode> god bless a fast internet connection and compression :)
<Tm_T> hmmm, roulette...
<neoncode> ok installed... it still crashes..
<apokryphos> bug report it is
<neoncode> !lart amarok
* ubotu pulls out his louisville slugger and uses amarok's head to break the homerun record
<Tm_T> neoncode: #amarok then, at first
<apokryphos> I love ubotu's elegance
<neoncode> And how do I file this bug report then?
<apokryphos> Tm_T: I'd have recommended that, except I've had 0 help on my last 50 questions there, probably
<apokryphos> ok, bit of an exaggeration -- I'd say 3
<neoncode> Tm_T: Should I go and complain/rant/beg for help in #amarok?
<Steil> amaroK isn't finding my ipod, is there anything I can do to fix this?
<apokryphos> Steil: pressing "connect" doesn't bring it up?
<apokryphos> make sure it's mounted under /media/ipod or /mnt/ipod
<Steil> It's mounted under /media/ipod
<Steil> amaroK just gives me "Could not find device, please mount it and try again"
<Steven_M> Is it  possible to set apt-get to use a different source list other than /etc/apt/sources.list for one particular user?
<apokryphos> nope
<swim> anyone know of an install script or debs for e17?
<Patry> anybody can help with a gcc error? whenever I try to ./configure I get:
<Patry> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Patry> See `config.log' for more details.
<caglar> how can I change my standard mail client and web browser in KDE?
<`Nomad> Hi all, I wish you all a happy new year, and thanks for all the help! :)
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to get the Kubuntu Human cursor them to be used in programs like Firefox as well?
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, yeah... lemme find it on the forums for you
<seth_k|lappy> Knowerrors, kdesu kate /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme
<seth_k|lappy> and add these two lines:
<seth_k|lappy>  [Icon Theme] 
<seth_k|lappy> Inherits=kubuntu
<Knowerrors> thx seth_k|lappy :)
<Knowerrors> you saved me some precious bandwith, my 28.8 connection is slower than usual due to wet phone lines
<swim> anyone know of an install script or debs for e17?
<seth_k|lappy> swim, there's a guide on the forums. I'll find that for you
<seth_k|lappy> swim, from CVS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97199
<seth_k|lappy> swim, latest stable from .deb: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79155
<douglas> Holy shit, I just downloaded firefox 1.5 from get firefox, went to homestarrunner and it said I need the flash plugin, I told it to install it and it actually worked
<sophie_> anyone know when firefoxxy 1.5 is going to be part of the repo
<tb77> anyone installed tellico in breezy with kde 3.5?
<Knowerrors> !trash
<ubotu> Knowerrors: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Knowerrors> no ubotu, I smoke some laced product
<Knowerrors> Anyone know how to make the trash can appear on the desktop?
<apokryphos> Knowerrors: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html#showtrash
<Knowerrors> thx apokryphos
<DaSkreech> So let me get this straight
<DaSkreech> *buntu comes in a packed series?
<DaSkreech> Of which Dapper is the last>
<DaSkreech> ?
<Riddell> DaSkreech: ubuntu and kubuntu are released every 6 months, they have version numbers and code names, dapper is the code name for 6.04 which will be released in april
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Understood
<DaSkreech> Riddell: sabdfl mentioned something about dapper being the last in a series though
<Riddell> oh, that's just artwork for ubuntu stuff
<DaSkreech> That it was possible that the brown would not return after Dapper since it would be a new series
<DaSkreech> So it's only artwork stuff that counts as
<DaSkreech> interface essentially?
<Riddell> yes
<ecarroll> Without moving to dopper.
<ecarroll> err
<DaSkreech> doper?
<DaSkreech> :)
<kkathman> lol
<ecarroll> Is there an archive that has postgres 8.1, without moving to dopper.
<DaSkreech> Riddell: Ok Cool that clears up a lot :)
<DaSkreech> Those aren't even close to each other
<Knowerrors> anybody notice flashplugin-nonfree seeming to not work as well as flashplayer-mozilla?
<DaSkreech> So what would it take to get an unstable product into Universe?
<psyk> what if i want to play Windows games on kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> psyk: cedega
<Knowerrors> apokryphos: that didn't work :(
<DaSkreech> Is Kubuntu going to hide the admin options from the users who are sudo-less?
<Knowerrors> Can anyone help with flashplugin-nonfree, it installs but doesn't show up in firefox?
<xwolf-> Knowerrors macromedia has a step-by-step tutorial on how to install it
<xwolf-> macromedia.com
<xwolf-> afk now
<psyk> how do i connect to EFnet?
<psyk> nevermind
<RichardC> hey everybody
<Hobbsee> hi RichardC
<kkathman> hi RichardC
<RichardC> im having a hard time mounting an extra ext2 partition
<douglas> I just used gtk-theme-switch to change my gtk1 font and style, and it previewed correctly, but when I opened an application that uses gtk1 (openrpg-client) it didn't use my new font and size. How do I make programs adopt the new fonts?
<RichardC> i use it, with an ext2 driver for windows, to share files between windows and linux
<Hobbsee> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<RichardC> but i cant seem to get linux to allow me to write to the partition unless im root
<Hobbsee> what's the line in your /etc/fstab that relates to the new partition?
<DaSkreech> Oh
<DaSkreech> Since we are on the subject
<DaSkreech> Why would Kubuntu deny me access to a NTFS drive?
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: as root, or at all?
<Hobbsee> use a umask=000, and make sure you have "ro" in there
<DaSkreech> I can sudo and ls it
<DaSkreech> it is ro
<DaSkreech> It's locked though
<DaSkreech> I think that the installer threw up a lost linked file error
<userathei> anyone ever compile a nvidia driver for xorg ??
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0 <-- modify that to suit your system
<DaSkreech> Is there some scan I can run to see if there is a dirty file system
<Hobbsee> but that works, so that the user can view, but not write...
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: got no idea, but doesnt it check every 30 mounts anyway?
<RichardC> does it matter what order i put the fstab entries in?
* DaSkreech isn't that active :)
<DaSkreech> Plus I Hardly shut down
<Hobbsee> RichardC: no, dont think so
<Hobbsee> just dont stick one place to mount to two locations, or similar
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: ah, that's true
<Delvien> Anyone have an idea where to get the firefox and Thunderbird  icons in http://gnome-look.org/content/pre1/26448-1.jpg ??
<Hobbsee> Delvien: it wouldnt be in the nuveola set would it?  seeing as that's what the screenshot's about?
<RichardC> anyone know how to add new locations to the kde system menu?
<Knowerrors> Can anyone help with the flashplugin-nonfree?  Synaptic says its installed, but plugins files don't show up where they say theyre installed
<DaSkreech> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<DaSkreech> http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/1715
<xtacocorex> Knowerrors: in konqueror, go to your /home/<user>/Desktop, right click on trash.desktop and then go to open, use kate to edit the file, the line that says hidden=true, change to false
<xtacocorex> Knowerrors: sorry, got messed up while being away
* xtacocorex is back.
<Hobbsee> DaSkreech: looks very cool!
<torkel> I installed kubuntu the other day here, been using linux for several years (1996)
<torkel> I must say im impressed!
<torkel> keep up the good work!
<darmou> How come amerok crashes on startup?
<darmou> with breezy badger?
<Hobbsee> darmou: which kde version?
<darmou> Sorry Hobbsee how do I find out teh version I'm using I'm new to kde
<Knowerrors> hmm, Adobe aquired Macromedia it seems, or merged
<Hobbsee> darmou: in a konsole, konversation --version
<darmou> KDE: 3.4.3
<darmou> thanks
<Hobbsee> hmmm
<darmou> when I launch amarok from konsole I get GLib-ERROR **: gmem.c:141: failed to allocate 2855404145 bytes
<darmou> don't know if that help
<Hobbsee> you might want to ask this in #amarok if you get no answer here - i dont know sorry
<darmou> thanks anyway
<m_tadeu> has anyone tryed x11r7?
<freelove> how do i change the look of VLC media player?
<RichardC> how do i change to default resolution of the kde login screen?
<the_padawan> hello all
<Hobbsee> hi the_padawan
<the_padawan> have you any experience with 64 bit kubuntu?
<atlantis> im trying to install 64 bit kubuntu, and i get to a point, after you take out the CD it will give me this message.  Kernel Panic - Not Syncing: Aiee, Killing interrupt handler.  has anyone seen this happen before?
<Hobbsee> nope, no clue, sorry
<RichardC> google?
<RichardC> http://lists.debian.org/debian-sparc/2005/05/msg00002.html
<RichardC> that might be it
<atlantis> tried google... that post doesnt have a reply... i get the same
<atlantis> error with debian
<XiCillin> does anyone have skype on kubuntu 64?
<the_padawan> does anyone have a working mplayer on kubuntu 64
<XiCillin> how working?
<the_padawan> you tell me
<the_padawan> can it play wmv files?
<the_padawan> or dvds
<the_padawan> or mpegs or avis
<XiCillin> i dont' think you are able to cus non are 64-bit
<XiCillin> i'm going to try doing it now
<XiCillin> is there an mplayer 64?
<the_padawan> not in synaptic
<the_padawan> i don't know actually
<the_padawan> it's been a while since i used it, and i stopped becuase i was unable to get videos to play
<the_padawan> and now i'm curious if it's ready
<XiCillin> i heard it because of the codecs
<jsgotangco> hey guys
<XiCillin> " wmv9 files don't work in Ubuntu 64bit)"
<XiCillin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75278
<jsgotangco> is there a way to go around that system settings bug in network settings?
<the_padawan> hmm
<the_padawan> some googling reveals xvid.org
<the_padawan> which has a 64bit linux port
<the_padawan> all right this looks good
<the_padawan> i think i'm going to try linux again =)
<XiCillin> the_padawan: i'm reading a guide right now, its using totem or xine and playing everything cept wmv9 files
<the_padawan> XiCillin: is the the link you sent me earlier? i am reading that as well
<XiCillin> yea
<the_padawan> let me know how it goes for uyo
<the_padawan> are you trying it?
<XiCillin> yea
<XiCillin> downloading codecs now
<XiCillin> xine is buggy it seems
<the_padawan> what file formats are you trying to play?
<RichardC> what's a good ftp client?
<RichardC> one that's simple
<RichardC> i dont care bout features
<RichardC> just useability
<RichardC> about
<RichardC> erm..
<crimsun> could you be any less vague?
<RichardC> im getting KBear right now
<RichardC> but i've got no idea if its good or not
<RichardC> heh
<RichardC> what is a good ftp client for kde?
<RichardC> loads of features arent neccessary
<RichardC> ease of use is
<crimsun> konqueror?
<RichardC> /blush
<RichardC> woops!
<_tobias> morning.
<billh> Everytime I load cbsnews.com konqueror crashes.
<billh> What's going on with that ? am I missing something or should I remove some package that isn't compatible with it ?
<crimsun> not reproducible here
<billh> crimsun talking to me ?
<billh> yeah, It's been this way since the first days of installing Debian unstable for amd64
<billh> This is an amd64 machine BTW
<_tobias> I got a strange problem. If I run Synaptic (GTK+ app) from Konsole, it use the Qt style/theme. But when I run it from the KDE menu, it looks all ugly and dont use the Qt style/theme.... why.? =(
<billh> Have people been running into this problem as well under AMD64 ?
* enfact is away: Away at the moment
<crimsun> billh: I haven't, but that's no indicator of existence
<DjDarkman> hy ,i need a media player for shoutcast ,cause amarok always freezes
<Jae> Installed kubuntu today... it's freezing when I try to start it after I reboot from the installer. It's hanging on "configuring network adapters"... probably something to do with the fact that I have both a Dlink 510 Wireless (b/g) and a RealTek 10/100T wired card installed... any ideas? Besides taking one out.
<Jae> During install, it couldn't detect the network, so I manually fed it an IP address.
<Jae> I gave it 192.168.0.100
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> anyone has packages for kubuntu available, for the latest version of "lipstik" ?
<fridge> http://hovil.customer.netspace.net.au/kaffeine.png
<fridge> I can't figure out why the channels are greyed out in Kaffeine
<fridge> if it can detect the channels, I'm not sure why it can't play them :(
<Jae> I think we're all more or less just asking the wind at this point.
<macximian> Anyone care to help a mac user connect to kubuntu
<macximian> filesharing says 'could not read nfs config"'
<macximian> Also my  mac isn't able to see  my kubuntu install on the  network... any ideas
<Jae> Uuuhm... what's the Mac running?
<macximian> tiger 10.4
<Jae> Okay, that's a good start. Any other computers in the network?
<macximian> no others
<Jae> Hmm. That makes it harder.
<macximian> I can connect to my mac using ssh from console window but thats all jae
<NCLife> is there a new version of k3b, other than the one in the kubuntu repository
<NCLife> ?
<Jae> I see. Hmm... I've only ever really put a Mac into a Windows network... never a Linux network.
<macximian> same here jae
<Jae> I'd assume they'd run fairly parallel, though...
<Jae> It may sound stupid, but you might try setting both to using the Windows network.
<Jae> Other than that, I don't have my Mac at hand right now, so I couldn't suggest anything helpful.
<macximian> you'd think so since 10.4 is bsd underneath the prettyness
<macximian> i shared a file using SMB but still nothing
<macximian> folder i mean
<NCLife> well, ill go to bed, gnite
<rohan> ewww... kubuntu kde 3.5 packages are broken it seems
<rohan> no icons is media:/
<macximian> anyboooody eeelssse no  annythiiiing aboout gggettiing   my   mac tooo ssee  mmmy linux   boox
<rohan> damn, and no package menu when right click on debs.
<Jae> Have you tried Bonjour?
<fridge> max: I usually setup nfs
<fridge> and then command-K
<Jae> It's a start of some sort.
<rohan> in kubuntu, where is the option to "hibernate" my comp present ?
<hunika> Hello Everybody, I have downloaded the Gnoppix and now I am using the cd
<hunika> I don't know what but I find something beautifull in GNOME
<hunika> it's simplicity maybe
<rohan> hunika: i think you are on the wrong channel. for gnome, join #gnome, for ubuntu, on which gnoppix is based, join #ubuntu
<hunika> rohan: I know I use KUBUNTU I just wanted to try gnome, and I downloaded Gnoppix
<rohan> hunika: hehe, sorry, ok :(
<Jae> Still wondering why my system likes to freeze up trying to load kubuntu
<hunika> rohan: I use KUBUNTU for 2 months and I like it, and I am here online almost every day, just I was curious about GNOME and I don't know what I like in it but I like something.
<Snake__> hunika: You could use gnome on kubuntu..
<rohan> hunika: ok, i get the point. :|
<hunika> Snake__: how?????? Can I switch between the two interfaces?\
<Snake__> hunika: Yes
<hunika> Snake__, how?
<Snake__> hunika: when you log in, where it says session type, you just choose there before you log in
<Snake__> sudo apt-get install gnome
<hunika> ok thanks
<rohan> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, hunika
<Snake__> :)
<Snake__> No
<Snake__> DONT DO Ubuntu-desktop
<rohan> why not, Snake__ ?
<rohan> Snake__: i have done it myself, and it works..
<Snake__> rohan: that will install all the programs and everything of ubuntu, if all he wants is the gnome interface without the bulk, just get gnome
<Snake__> If he was on a server install, that would be fine,  but I assume hes on KDE
<rohan> i s'pose "gnome" will be bare-bones ... anyway, anything that works.
<Snake__> Yes, gnome is the windows manager with no extra BS
<rohan> anyone here on kde 3.5 on breezy ?
<Snake__> I
<rohan> Snake__: then, in media:/ do you see the proper entries ?
<rohan> i have only one entry for floppy.
<Snake__> hmmm
<Snake__> Its not right..but its there
<Snake__> It says I have 2 floppies, and 2 CD drives
<Snake__> im on a laptop with 1 cd drive, no floppie lol
<rohan> hmm.. i have no entry for cd drive, nor for hard disks.
<Snake__> I have no hard drive entrys
<rohan> Snake__: they will appear if you disable hal, but thats a workabout, and auto cd mounting will fail with that.
<Snake__> I see
<hunika> Snake_: Can you help me please because those from #ubuntu don't want to help to me
<Snake__> hunika: With?
<hunika> Snake__: How do I mount devices in Gnome, I mean where, I know that in KDE at System Settings, but here where?
<Snake__> Mmm I don't know man
<Snake__> I dont run gnome
<rohan> hunika: see in the places menu, for already mounted hdd's
<hunika> Snake_: neither I, I am just trying it
<rohan> hunika: cd-roms will be mounted automatically.
<hunika> rohan: Yes will be but I am using a Live cd and I think I can mount my hard drive to access music video
<rohan> hunika: ah, live cd... you need to mount manually, and create the mount points manually too.
<hunika> rohan: I know, just tell me how in GNOME
<rohan> hunika: from live cd, there is no way to automatically mount. mount in /media, restart dbus daemon, and then the mount point will appear in Places menu.
<rohan> atleat ^^^ works for me.
<thoreauputic> hunika: you can do  sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media    for example , too
<thoreauputic> afaik on the live CD there's no password - or look for a root terminal
<hunika> rohan: I know what you are saying, I want to mount manually, but how? I am using linux for 2 months. I KDE I mounted my partitions at System Settings - Disk..
<hunika> but here where?
<hunika> System - Administration?
<thoreauputic> hunika: I just told you one way - from the terminal
<rohan> hunika: sudo mkdir /media/hdX ; sudo mount /dev/hdX /media/hdX
<rohan> replace X everywhere with the device id.
<thoreauputic> if you mount directly to /media or /mnt you won't need to create a directory
<thoreauputic> whatever you prefer...
<hunika> rohan: A simpler way? My partition is ntfs
<hunika> where my music is
<rohan> hunika: no simpler way that i know of, in gnome :(
<rohan> need to leave, cya guys, bye :)
<hunika> rohan: Terminal asked from me to specify mount type
<hunika> filesystem type
<billh> So gnome isn't compatible with KDE under Ubuntu ?
<Snake__> billh: yes it is
<billh> how should I install it /
<billh> ?
<Snake__> sudo apt-get install kde
<billh> I just move from Debian unstable to breezy, but I don't know how all of this is integrated.
<hunika> rohan: ?????
<billh> It complains about not being able to install 3 packages.
<billh> kdegraphics, etc...
<Snake__> ugh
<Snake__> hold on
<Snake__> billh: Install the packages it says it can't install
<Snake__> then install kde
<billh> It says it's missing packages.
<billh> can you message me your apt sources file ?
<billh> I could have screwed up the configuration.
<hunika> Snake_: Help me please to mount my hard drive. It is ntfs. I wrote to terminal but it ask to specify mount filesystem type how?
<Snake__> hang on
<billh> ok thanks
<Snake__> Hobbsee_: help me out with these guys! Im a nub I cant handle this! lol
<Hobbsee_> what's this for?
<Snake__> hunika needs his HDD mounted in a linux ubuntu, and billh needs my sources list
<billh> A whole number of package dependency are kind of screwed up from this upgrad.e
<billh> zinf was removed
<billh> bah
<Hobbsee> !tell billh about repos
<Hobbsee> !tell hunika about mount
<Hobbsee> that should be a start...
<macximian> anyone here able to help me setup smb? specifically specy the workgroup name
<Hobbsee> dishes, back soon...
<hunika> Hobbsee: I am using Gnoppix so Live CD
<billh> thanks, I'll try this.
<Snake__> billh: heres my sources
<Snake__> http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/486939
<hunika> Hobbsee: just say to me how to mount my ntfs hard drive permanently in GNOME
<Snake__> hunika: Hang on I may be of help
<Snake__> let me find this link
<Chameleon22> scanner not being detected by kooka (and gimp) but shows up on device list when kooka is started - ideas , cause i am all out , loaded firmware, lsmod looks fine, etc
<Chameleon22> stumped
<Snake__> hunika: I dont know if this will work in gnoppix....but it might, its worth a shot
<Snake__> hunika: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Snake__> hunika: AND DONT DO ANYTHING ELSE IN THAT GUIDE
<Snake__> Most of it is very outdated
<billh> Snake__ and this sources.list is going to have the latest KDE in it ?
<billh> 3.5 ?
<Snake__> Only the part that speaks of the windows mounting
<penguinzdr> hi dudes
* billh was playing with 3.5
<Snake__> billh: No if you want to upgrade to 3.5, install 3.4 and go from there
<Snake__> ill brb guys
<billh> yeah, the problem is that coming from Debian unstable might have screwed up the dependencies.
<Snake__> alright im back
<hunika> Snake_: It won't work with Gnoppix. Anyway thanks. It says to me permission denied probably because runs from cd. Anyway I can use messenger everything here. I am just trying it
<Snake__> billh: perhaps do a fresh install of kubutu?
<billh> maybe, it might be too late.
<hunika> Snake__: I use KUBUNTU
<Snake__> hunika: THATS WUNDERBAR!!
<Jae> So what other GUIs are there available? Gnome, KDE...
<hunika> Snake__: You are german?
<Snake__> xfce
<Snake__> fluxbox
<Snake__> black box
<Snake__> ( Jae tahts all to you)
<Snake__> hunika: Nope.
<Jae> (Figured, thanks.)
<Jae> Anyone have any idea why kubuntu would freeze up during startup trying to configure the network adapters?
<hunika> Snake__: where are you from? I am from ROMANIA
<Snake__> hunika: The Communist States of America
<Jae> Actually, we're a Republic...
<Jae> Communists have it easy.
<Snake__> Jae: Its a joke. Calm down.
<Jae> I know.
<Jae> :D
<hunika> Snake__: :))))))))))))))))))))
<P3L|C4N0> hunika, vorbesc romaneste?
<Jae> To be perfectly honest, we're a Democratic Republic. But give Bush a few more years and we'll be an Empire.
<hunika> P3L|C4N0: sunt ungur
<Snake__> English
<hunika> P3L|C4N0: dar vorbes
<hunika> c
<Snake__> hunika: Why not use Ubuntu Live CD?
<hunika> Snake__: I am just wrtiting to that guy or girl
<Jae> Watashi wa nihon no gakusei desu... so... I'm so lame. I'm not even an otaku.
<hunika> Snake__: Gnoppix is the Ubuntu Live CD. Gnoppix is based on UBUNTU too check www.gnoppix.org
<billh> The "apt" I'm using is having problem with the Kubuntu one.
<Snake__> billh: I would highly suggest a fresh install, I cant help ya
<billh> ok
<billh> well, I'm going to have to wing it.
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> Good luck m8
<Jae> Hmm..
<billh> I'll have to half destroy my system first before doing a fresh install
<Jae> I guess maybe another fresh install and forcing the network again.
<hunika> Snake__: One thing which I appreciate in GNOME is that it is FASTER a lot more
<Snake__> hunika: I am talking about the offical ubuntu CD
<hunika> Snake__: I don't know about that! Check www.gnoppix.org
<Snake__> I did
<hunika> Snake_: I think it is the same
<Snake__> I dunno
<Jae> You know what would be neat?
<Snake__> Whats that
<Hobbsee> Snake__: did any links get sent to me during that?
<Jae> The ability to run a Linux partition from inside Windows. Without emulation.
<hunika> Snake__: I just downloaded it to try Gnome and to have a live cd. That is all
<Jae> Kinda like... uhm... those ones... that do the thing in Linux that let you run Windows. Not WINE...
<Jae> VMWare and stuff.
<Snake__> Jae: there is one
<Snake__> Jae: it's called Virtual PC 2004 (It costs money)
<Snake__> Microsoft makes it
<Jae> >_O
<Jae> I hate Microsoft.
<Snake__> lol
* billh goes to completely remove kde and gnome
<Jae> Qemu does the same job.
<Snake__> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountntfs
<Snake__> oops
<Snake__> not that link
<Snake__> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtualpc/default.mspx
<Snake__> that one
<Hobbsee> Jae: cgwin, i think
<Snake__> Trial i :)
<Snake__> it*
<Snake__> Damn I can't type lol
<Jae> cygwin is not the win.
<Jae> http://www.colinux.org/
<Snake__> but it can only run knoppix
<Snake__> in jap
<billh> If I can pull this back out to a barebones install, it might work
<billh> the apt stuff scares me thought
<billh> though
<billh> I could be using the worng version of apt for Ubuntu
<Snake__> ll
<Snake__> lol*
<Chameleon22> scanner not being detected by kooka (and gimp) but shows up on device list when kooka is started - ideas , cause i am all out , loaded firmware, lsmod looks fine, etc   also how do i check what device (in /dev/) it is assigned to so i can ln fake scanner device to it
<DHGE> Chameleon22: user rights? try as root (u might have to install sux first) - search the ubuntu forum: i found the solution for the problem (scsi, udev-related) there
<Chameleon22> DHGE, tryed as root, same result. whats "sux"
<DHGE> apt-cache search sux ;-)
<Chameleon22> DHGE, also its a usb scanner, not scsi
<DHGE> i'm no expert...
<Chameleon22> DHGE, eh ok
<blackflag> hello all
<blackflag> can someone tell me how I can edit a pdf-file?
<billh> Snake__ man this is nasty
<Snake__> Lol
<billh> It might not be worth going this route.
<billh> Wasn't there some kind of package preferences that you can specify in a configuration file ?
<billh> Snake__ it just removed my libc6 and the system is now dead
<Snake__> billh: .....
<Snake__> Might wanna fresh install
<Snake__> :)
<billh> no shit
<billh> that was fun
<Snake__> lol
<billh> This also means that the system won't boot any longer
<Snake__> So whats that mean
<billh> I'll do a full install
<billh> I have to do a full install
<Snake__> heh
<Snake__> Have fun with that :)
<billh> This royally sucks
<billh> but...
<billh> it was an experiment
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> thats the fun of linux :)
<billh> yeah, major suckage
<tosek> i have problems to start the dloaded live cd on an Apple ibook g4. it does not start holding c. should i try to burn it again?
<Jae> tosek: I don't understand "it does not start holding c". Can you rephrase that?
<tosek> theoretically i t should work. you can start any mac from cd when you hold c during startup
<Jae> oooh...
<Jae> are you running os x?
<tosek> yes. 10.3.9
<tosek> i wanted to have a look on (k)ubuntu
<Jae> try to see if you can select it as a startup disk. if not, burn it again but use toast if you can.
<tosek> i'll try
<Jae> apple menu -> system preferences -> startup disks -> kubuntu livecd
<tosek> it does not show up
<Jae> I didn't think it would. Can you browse it like a normal CD?
<tosek> yes. Oh i see. there's also the md5sum.txt
<Jae> All I can recommend, then, is to reboot and hold C before the computer restarts, then see if it boots. If not, reburn the cd using toast.
<Jae> Do check the md5sum.
<Snake__> Hobbsee: got a min?
<Hobbsee> yeah
<Snake__> Can you test out my kicker killer script?
<Snake__> lol
<Snake__> (dont worry its reverible)
<Hobbsee> um, maybe
<Hobbsee> do you still have teh link to the first deb that i sent you?
<Hobbsee> the breezy one?
<Snake__> Hang on let me check my logs
<Hobbsee> k
* _buz is messing around with composite
<_buz> how can i check that nvidia drivers are accelerating it?
<_buz> it still seems unusably slow
<heinz> hallo gutes neues jahr noch
<JakubS_> _buz: if it is unusably slow then you know that it is not accelerated :-)
<_buz> but i have renderaccel true in my xorg.conf
<_buz> and i'm using nvidia
<_buz> (as driver)
<_buz> maybe it IS unusably slow by my definition, subjectively, it feels faster than on a comparably speced ati system
<JakubS_> do you have anything about renderaccel in Xorg.log.0 ?
<_buz> wtf
<_buz> Xorg log says I'm using nv
<_buz> no wonder it sucks
<_buz> ouch
<_buz> there are two devices in xorg ;)
<pinucset> one think, is there any amule for kde? something like kamule :S
<soaz> i have kubuntu with KDE 3.4.3 (quess) installed and i miss a wizard, which let's me minimize "special (visual) efects" with a slide bar. which was present in previous versions of KDE. especially, when you started KDE for the first time. does anyone know, where can i find this wizard ? is it a standalone application ? it is possible that it isn't installed on my system. how is it called, please ?
<Hobbsee> soaz: sudo apt-get install kpersonalizer
<silly> I can't decide whether or not to have a sausage sarnie
<NPC_Crys> Hey, how do I create logons for my family?
<NPC_Crys> And make them usable and such?
<NPC_Crys> Dead room.
<NPC_Crys> Okay, bye.
<nalioth> NPC_Crys: give us a chance, some of us are in many rooms
<Bizzeh> hey, i donwloaded and burned kubuntu-5.10-dvd-amd64.iso, when i boot with it, it asks me what language and screen resolutions i want, then it does a little graphical boot thing, then just gives me a console? isnt there suposed to be some sort of installer?
<_buz> JakubS_: removing the nv device seems to have helped, thanks ;)
<nalioth> Bizzeh: i'm not sure about the dvd image (and what it does) perhaps ask in #ubuntu
<Bizzeh> asked in there, no one said anything
<pinucset> one think, is there any amule for kde? something like kamule :S
<DjDarkman> hy ,how can i ugrade to Dapper Flight 2?
<apokryphos> DjDarkman: it's not a good idea; it's unstable and many things are broken.
<apokryphos> if you don't know what you're doing, it's a trap of landmines I'm afraid 8)
<nalioth> apokryphos and his sunny 'good mornings'
<NPC_Crys> Good morning!\
<apokryphos> mownin' nalioth
<DjDarkman> apokryphos: so your sayin that it`s a better idea to w8 for it to become stable?
<NPC_Crys> Yes.
<apokryphos> DjDarkman: or at least to wait a bit longer, yes.
<DjDarkman> apokryphos: and i will havte download the iso and install it ,or i will be available with apt?
<NPC_Crys> Sorry about not giving youa chance, nalioth.
<apokryphos> DjDarkman: straight from apt
<DjDarkman> ok ,thanx 4 the info apokryphos & have a nice day
<NPC_Crys> Anyways, I found my answer on my own.
<NPC_Crys> speaking of which, I'm going to check my other accounts now. Cya.
<asraniel> hi there, anyone that knows apt-get good? i have broken something and dont realy know how to fix it
<apokryphos> pastebin the error, then, for the channel
<asraniel> apokryphos: well, the error is in german, well, not all of it, i'll post it
<asraniel> apokryphos: or first i explain it:
<asraniel> i wanted to install mythtv, then adept promted me about something that had to do with email servers. i clicked on cancel
<asraniel> now i have a broken mailx package. this package would need postfix, but i cant install it
<asraniel> the thing is, i cant uninstall it either
<asraniel> omg, i cant install a single package anymore, my apt-get is totaly brocken!
* DjDarkman slaps Sorcerer around with a text mode only linux
<capricorn_tm> Hi there^_^
<capricorn_tm> Happy new year
<jase> anyone know a decent solution fo rwhy my wlan0 flashed to enable when when i enable it, but the flashed back to disable on kde control module network settings
<jase> ah wait no it's done it
<__Dwayne> Hello all..
<jase> how do i set the DNS on kubuntu
<xanax`> hi
<__Dwayne> hi
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<Chousuke> I decided to install KDE on a machine with 500MHz and 128MB of RAM
<Chousuke> I hope I can trim down RAM usage so that it's usable.
<Riddell> Chousuke: 128 should be OK, let me know how you get on
<crown> is krusader in active development? it crash when in one dir there is same names with different case. funny :-/
<kitsch> crown: last beta came in october, so i think it's in active development. http://krusader.sourceforge.net/
<crown> kitsch: sad. thanks
<__Dwayne> anyone know anything about why some windows are too big for a display?
<claudiu> hi !
<claudiu> happy new year!
<claudiu> how can i see what files a deb package contains ?
<blackflag> can someone tell me how  can I edit an existing PDF-file?
<KleRoi> hello, i downloaded kubuntu and wanted to install it on my pc, but i dont know well how to partition my hd to create space for it. can anyone help me?
<slow-motion> hallo
<berkes> strange. my aspell is acting weird. quanta says it cannot be found, konq. fails to fire up the spellcheck dialog completely.
<berkes> yet aspell is installed, and is in my $PATH.
<Chousuke> Man, KDE is quite big :/
<berkes> hehe Chousuke, it is. but you can make it very small if you want.
<Chousuke> I guess I'll have to manually remove some packages after it's done installing the system
<Chousuke> My family will have little us for kregexpeditor
<Chousuke> use*
<berkes> does anyone know where KDE stores the spellcheck options? so that i can check if kcontrol saved them correctly?
* Chousuke aims to create a DE for them which will be mainly based on one set of widget libraries. OO.org and Firefox all implement their own and use up a lot of memory that way.
<berkes> Chousuke: I doubt removing kregexpeditor changes anything about the size though :P
<Chousuke> I'll remove other stuff too
<berkes> Chousuke: and a good thing is to replace FF with konq and OO with koffice, if you need speed and smallness
<Chousuke> like arts. the compter has no sound card.
<berkes> oh, just basically best to use all the native KDE apps and not some odd XUL or GTK app (like evolution or thunderbird)
<Chousuke> Yeah.
<Chousuke> That's what I thought
<Chousuke> But the machine still has only 128 MB of RAM
<Chousuke> I'm hoping the configurability of KDE will allow me to bring the memory usage down.
<Chousuke> I'll have to simplify the UI a lot too.
<Chousuke> My folks will have no use for the advanced features that KDE offers :)
<berkes> Chousuke: there is a wiki / tutorial on how to minimize KDEs recourse usage
<Chousuke> Oh.
<Chousuke> Where?
<berkes> on the intqrweb
<berkes> use google
<berkes> :)
<Chousuke> :p
<berkes> but people, can anyone hint me, where to find whether my kde has the correct settings for aspell stored?
<Chousuke> I think aspell is independent of KDE
<berkes> Chousuke: yea, but kde uses it for its spellchecking.
<Grougnach> Hello there, I have a problem to install Kdevelop
<voicu> I have a "DVD (hdd)" icon on my desktop. It is a link to mount my cdrom into /hdd and I can't get rid of it. It doesn't appear in the ~/Desktop directory. Does anyone know why does it appear?
<voicu> Of course, I tried deleting it but nothing happens...
<rohan> hi all
<rohan> where do i get qt4 4.1 packages for kubuntu from ?
<Grougnach> voicu , I had the problem with the 3.4.x version of KDE I updated to 3.5 and now it's OK ...
<voicu> Grougnach: That's nice :), this thing appeared happened to me since I updated to KDE3.5
<rohan> mm.. kde 3.5 has b0rken hal support
<voicu> Now the icons in K menu got bigger for no reason... I am starting to believe KDE has free will :P
<rohan> voicu: because kubuntu sets it that way.
<rohan> voicu: you can adjust the icon size
<rohan> voicu: http://www.canllaith.org/hacks.html
<voicu> thanks rohan
<rohan> voicu: ty.
<rohan> have you used kde before this, on an os other than kubuntu, voicu ?
<Grougnach> voicu, Is your DVD mounted ? Is there a cd/dvd in the drive ?
<voicu> well, yes, I used it on Red Hat and other Linux distros.. also on on FreeBSD but I'm used to any of them yet
<rohan> voicu: ok.
<voicu> grouchnach: there is a dvd in the drive but the icon always appears
<voicu> *I'm not used to any of them yet
<voicu> But shouldn't the icon appear in ~/Desktop if I see on the desktop?
<Grougnach> voicu I suppose you right click on it and try to eject ...
<Grougnach> voicu,  what does say the system settings / disk & filesystem in administrator mode ?
<voicu> Grougnach: I unmounted it, ejected it and took the DVD out but when I try to delete it nothing happens.
<voicu> Grougnach, what do you mean?
<Grougnach> If you launch systemsettings there is an icon concerning disks and file systems. If you switch to anministrator mode you will be able to mount umount disks "by hand"
<voicu> Mounting or unmounting isn't my problem. The thing is that the icon *is* on the desktop but I can't delete it (nothing happens when I press delete, no errors) and there isn't a DVD (hdd).desktop file in ~/Desktop.
<voicu> The disk is unmounted. No dvd is in the drive
<voicu> When I copy the icon/file/whatever it acts like I was copying the cd/dvd
<jsubl2> voicu, you might try looking in the kde control center - Desktop - behavior under device icons
<voicu> It works, thanks jsubl2
<jsubl2> :)
<Gecko> Hello. I am having trouble installing kubuntu-desktop. I am getting a Size mismatch on the files coming from http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35.
<Gecko> Can anyone help or give a hint on what to do?
<Stormx2> Gecko: tried sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Stormx2> ?
<Gecko> Stormx2, it is exactly what I am doing
<Gecko> the files concerned is: kdelibs-bin, kdelibs-data, artsbuilder, kaudiocreator, kdemultimedia, klaptopdaemon, klaptopdaemon and kwalletmanager
<Gecko> all are downloaded from that kde3.5 repo mentioned in the topic
<Gecko> they are all downloaded as a part of apt-get install kubuntu-desktop but are making apt-get fail because they don't match the size they are "supposed to be"
<Gecko> Can anyone help?
<jsubl2> tried another mirror
<Gecko> I thought there weren't any mirrors of those unofficial ones?
<jsubl2> I think there are mirrored with kde.... not sure tho
<jsubl2> ftp://ftp.oregonstate.edu/pub/kde/stable/3.5/kubuntu
<pinucset> is there any emule for kde? like kmule?
<rraphink> pinucset: not that I know of
<rraphink> there's amule
<rraphink> but it's not kde based
<_matt> does anyone know if Kget will get Bittorrent support in the near future?
<rraphink> _matt: you can use ktorrent
<rraphink> kget is a download client, not a bittorrent one
<_matt> i know, but i seem to remember from the KDE wish list that its high on the wish list!
<Gecko> jsubl2, same error
<jsubl2> Gecko, sorry.  no idea
<Gecko> ok
<Gecko> I just have to do without 3.5 then
<_matt> rraphink - I use the windows emule verson using wine - it works better than amule!
<rraphink> haha
<rraphink> use limewire then
<rraphink> it's faster
<_matt> yer but emule can connect to the KAD network
<rraphink> hmm
<jsubl2> Gecko, yeah this is odd.. it worked ok when i upgraded
<Gecko> or just realize that it's also 3.5 being installed without that repo :D
<rraphink> don't pirate :p
<rraphink> listen to free music :p
<_matt> of course - allways!
<Gecko> or play your own ;)
<jsubl2> Gecko, i installed kubuntu-desktop then upgraded tho.
<Gecko> Ok :)
<voicu> gecko, maybe i'm saying something stupid, but you could try deleting the package cache (in aptitude)
<Gecko> voicu, perhaps. I'll try that later :)
<_matt> Gecko - are you trying to upgrade to 3.5?
<Gecko> _matt, no, I am trying to install kubuntu
<Gecko> and wanting to have the newest
<_matt> Gecko - are you using the flight 2 dapper drake install CD?
<Gecko> _matt, no, normal breezy here
<Gecko> im trying to install kubuntu-desktop from an ubuntu-desktop
<Gecko> and succeeding also, after removing that experimental rep
<_matt> I see - cant say that I have upgraded from ubuntu
<Gecko> Was that kubuntu humor? :)
<Gecko> mentioning kubuntu as an upgrade to ubuntu? ;)
<_matt> sorry no! I forgot that people are very defensive of there desktop!
<_matt> i shouldnt have said upgraded - I meant 'changed'
<_matt> but I can tell you that flight 2 works very well on an IBM T30 Thinkpad - if that helps!
<Gecko> well, I just installed ubuntu a few days ago. I'll try it out, as soon as my need to personalize is replaced by my need for adventure ;)
<_matt> lol!
<Gecko> _matt, it's ok. I thought it pretty funny
<_matt> what distro were you using before?
<Gecko> had a linux break
<Gecko> had some problems with my laptop and hardware support, so I kinda took a break, because it was impossible to get up and running
<Gecko> But I have just bought another laptop, where linux runs without any problems...
<_matt> what laptop do you have?
<Gecko> the one not working is an asus a4k
<Gecko> it's an amd64 based one
<Gecko> the one I recently bought is actually kindof old, but is just right for my needs
<Gecko> compaq armada m300, very small and slick
<Gecko> weighs nothing at all
<Gecko> and very slim too
* raitchev is away: dinner
<Gecko> now you'll have to excuse me, I have to test out that kubuntu system :)
<Gecko> wow, I think I could actually get used to this kde thing :)
<Gecko> Not that I haven't been saying that sentense since kde 1.1 :P
<ninHer> hi all
<HymnToLife> hi :) how do you resie the text in Kopete's conversation windows ?
<HymnToLife> it's so damn big :/
<HymnToLife> resize*
<sampan> hymntolife  configure --> appearance --> colors & fonts tab
<sampan> should be able to change the font size there
<HymnToLife> thanks :)
<HymnToLife> I was wondering why the hell there wasn't something in the Chat Window tab :p
<sampan> :)  sometimes options get hidden ;)
<HymnToLife> sampan > and how do I remove those "xxxx has left chat" on MSN chats ?
<_Matt> Hay Gecko - did your kubuntu work?
<sampan> hymntolife  not sure -- i never use kopete or im apps actually ... found the fonts just by accident :/
<HymnToLife> ok, gonna search in the help then :p
<sampan> it might be: configure -- behavior -- chat ... there's a line there: "show events in chat" which might be arrivals and departures?  not sure
<Gecko> _Matt: no problem at all :)
<_Matt> Gecko - thats cool!
<Gecko> I thought superkaramba functionality was somehow built into kde?
<_Matt> Yes, thats what I throught on the KDE website it says that it is in 3.5
<_Matt> but I cant see it in Kubunutu
<sampan> _matt  have you installed 3.5 on kubuntu?  breezy installs 3.4.3 -- you have to deliberately upgrade to 3.5
<_Matt> yep, I upgraded to 3.5
<_Matt> but flight 2 dapper drake installs 3.5 by default
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<Chousuke> Installed KDE 3.5
<Chousuke> Slow, but I think my folks'll like it
<True_Chaos> Im thinking im fucked here, but my mom hardshutdown my laptop (running kubuntu) cause the blinking lights annoyed her. Im now stuck at GRUB Loading, Please wait...
<True_Chaos> any ideas? I have no idea where to even start
<sampan> ouch
<_Matt> do you have a install CD?
<True_Chaos> ive got an install cd kicking around somewhere
<True_Chaos> or I should, anyway
<_Matt> i think that has a 'recover system' option on it
<_Matt> has anyone ever tried to recover a system?
<True_Chaos> hmm
<True_Chaos> I get to the install menu
<True_Chaos> and thats not really what I want to do
<True_Chaos> :P
<sampan> true_chaos  don't do anything drastic.  i'm too newb to know, but if there aren't experts here atm, you might try asking in #ubuntu -- more people and someone's bound to know
<True_Chaos> kk
<neko> does anyone here have any experiance of the double clock speed bug on some of the ATI based laptops?
<True_Chaos> grr, the consensus seems to be attempt to reinstall grub
<tenco> hi folks!
<_networker> ahoy
<_networker> anyone know how to install mplayer on (k)ubuntu?
<tenco> i need a fast and not too ugly kde theme for a slow computer. any suggestions? qtcurve?
* raitchev is back (gone 01:00:39)
<neko> _networker: adept works for me
<neko> I think synaptic is the installer for ubuntu
<True_Chaos> anyone know how to install grub?
<neko> or "sudo apt-get install mplayer" from command line IIRC
<_networker> yah neko i don't think it's in the universe repo anymore
<_networker> it sez package not found
* raitchev is away: I'm busy
<neko> have you added multiverse?
<True_Chaos> sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<True_Chaos> see what that shows up
<_networker> true_chaos: it came back with one file, and it's a kernel driver for matrox vid cards
<True_Chaos> hrm
<True_Chaos> then ive no clue
<True_Chaos> :P
<_networker> if it shows up for you true_chaos, can i have a copy of your sources.list?
<True_Chaos> it did, but right now im trying to recover my system :P
<_networker> oops...
<_networker> neko, can i have a copy of yours then?
<neko> one mo
<_networker> neko, i thank you
<steve_laptop> Steven just got busted invoice just came in with lee's name and address on it and the book keeper wanted to no who that was being there is no job acc. set up.... think fast "O" that was a repair paid cash.... rong answer $2000.000 wtf "O" "0" BUSTED!!!
<_networker> steve_laptop... wtf?
<steve_laptop> rong forum :)
<_networker> sudo adept
<_networker> SWEEEEET... thank you neko
<neko> np
<difeta> a couple days ago, konqurer stopped showing me thumbnails of my picutes. The thumbnails show up on the desktop but not in the browser. Any ideas of whats going on?
<RustyJames> is it possible to start a program coressponding to the CD that is inserted? e.g. the cd-player for an audio-cd?
<RustyJames> hello?
<RustyJames> anyone there?
<_philip> yaah
<RustyJames> is it possible to start a program coressponding to the CD that is inserted? e.g. the cd-player for an audio-cd?
<aseigo> RustyJames: the hot plug manager in kde3.5 provides for that, yes
<neoncode> Are there any dangers in building something with full debug support?
<RustyJames> and in kde 3.4.1?
<Riddell> RustyJames: you would have to edit the files in /etc/ivman
<slow-motion> bbl
<RustyJames> Riddell, is there some document in which it is described?
<Riddell> try the ivman website
<RustyJames> ok thanks
<Riddell> their wiki has various examples
<neoncode> Hey i'm trying to complie amarok with debug mode because the packaged amarok won't work. configure runs fine but make gives a tone of errors....
<lwizardl> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.kubuntu.org/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) see also !easysource
<neoncode> anyone any help?
<nxv_> hi, can i have samba users independent from the system users?
<lwizardl> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Fluaju> Hello!
<lwizardl> is there a guide for nvidia on kubuntu
<Fluaju> Hello?
<Riddell> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Riddell> ah, you did that already :)
<lwizardl> yeah thats for gnome
<lwizardl> i just added gnome to my system so i can use that
<Riddell> just use adept instead of synaptic
<BrianB04> Quick question: How do I setup Kubuntu to be able to view DivX movies?
<lwizardl> BrianB04: i think you need the w32 codecs for that
<lwizardl> or use vlc
<BrianB04> VLC?
<lwizardl> video lan client
<lwizardl> has settings for all videos
<lwizardl> basically requires no codecs
<BrianB04> What repository holds VLC?
<lwizardl> not sure i have universe and multiverse enabled but i'm currently redoing my system
<lwizardl> adept finds it just called "vlc"
<BrianB04> I just found that VLC hosts one, so I will try those.
<neoncode> the packaged version of amarok 1.3.7 won't work for me. So I'm trying to build it from source with debug support. configure runs fine but make fails. the output from both make and configure are here... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6493... any advice?
<mikispag> hello
<Zerlinna> hi :-)
<Zerlinna> if you want to meet kubuntu users from all over the world, join in to: www.frappr.com/kubuntu
<mikispag> thanks, I'll try that
<Zerlinna> :)
<mikispag> well I'm Italian. How can I add me? :)
<mikispag> oh I see
<mikispag> the form below
<Zerlinna> miki: just click on "add yourself" :-)
<mikispag> I see, I've just added myself :)
<Zerlinna> mikispag: nice
<lwizardl> how can i change the time format from 24hour to 12hour
<lwizardl> !windows
<ubotu> somebody said windows was unnecessary - everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<lwizardl> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows 2000 and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions, or writing to ntfs is risky and only experimental. Reading is OK
<lwizardl> ok i have sounds coming from my speakers but applications keep crashing saying no device found whats up
<lwizardl> and the winmac_fstab file is reporting 404
<rhendrix> hwllo
<rhendrix> anyone know anything about fglrx drivers and ATI graphics
<lwizardl> how do i mount my hdb1 drive (its ntfs formated) i want to copy the files over and burn them to disc
<neoncode> !lart amarok
* ubotu pours hot grits down the front of amarok's pants
<Chousuke> Hmm.
<erleb> hello
<erleb> i wonder if any here have experience in installing mplayer on kubuntu? i cant "compile it" it seems..(think it has something todo with gcc version4.x) and i dont find it when i search with "apt-cache search mplayer"
<jpatrick> it's mplayer-386
<jpatrick> !info mplayer-386
<ubotu> mplayer-386: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3729 kB, Installed size: 8268 kB
<erleb> hmm, maybe my "sources-list" are wrong then?
<erleb> need i to add something extra there?
<jpatrick> erleb: you need multiverse enabled
<erleb> oki, I do that in sources.list?
<jpatrick> erleb: yse
<jpatrick> you need to remove the '#' from it's deb line
<erleb> thanks :)
<Chousuke> KDE is cool :)
<erleb> Since im first in here.. It seems that a great deal is working really smooth in kubuntu.. I like it alot :)
<Chousuke> albeit slightly slow on this machine
<Riddell> Chousuke: tht the 128Megs machine?
<Chousuke> yeah
<Riddell> just don't start openoffice
<Chousuke> takes time to redraw windows
<DjDarkman> how can i make a pogram start on kde startup?
<Chousuke> hmm
<Chousuke> put a .desktop file in /usr/share/kdesomething/Autostart or something.
<_Matt> Hi erleb - what version of Kubunut are you using?
<Riddell> ~/.kde/Autostart
<Chousuke> or that
<DjDarkman> 10x Riddell
<erleb> hmm, look at "cd .kde/Autostart"
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> where was the systemwide autostart dir?
<Chousuke> can't find it after all
<Chousuke> ;P
<erleb> hey matt, i just installed it.. its breezy
<_Matt> were you a windows user or linix user before?
<erleb> i used debian before.. :)
<_Matt> thats funny - do did I!
<erleb> Ubuntu kindof "autodetect" things i had to work alot to get working before it seems..
<Chousuke> :)
<slow-motion> re
<sproingie> ubuntu works with ati cards almost out of the box, which is a plus
<_Matt> are you using a desktop or a laptop?
<erleb> Im using laptop..
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting my ntfs drive mounted in kubuntu the page doesn't work
<erleb> I think the laptop doesnt go to "sleep" or suspend though..
<_Matt> same here - i liked how kubuntu just works - with the excellent KDE desktop
<_Matt> Hi lwizard1 - go into the control centre
<_Matt> then into system administraton
* neoncode has FINALY sloved his amaroK problem. libswfdec0.3 was stoping it somehow.
<_Matt> then the HD section
<_Matt> does your NTFS HD show in here?
<noom> no
<noom> how can i see ntfs in kubuntu
<neoncode> Will a version of amarok I built from source work better than the repo version?
<noom> how can i see ntfs in kubuntu
<noom> plz
<lwizardl> matt i got it working using info from ubuntu guide
<lwizardl> noom: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<_Matt> thats cool lwizard
<_Matt> I was just writing an essay for you!
<noom> thx
<noom> i ll try
<noom> ^_^
<lwizardl> now i just need to find out how to grant write access to it so i can delete files from it
<_Matt> Ive never worked that out to be honist - I tick the box for write access - but it does not work
<_Matt> if you work it out - let me know!
<noom> how about download kernel-module-ntfs
<noom> but that for FC5
<lwizardl> matt: i'm switching to linux 100% not even going to use wine type emulation (if i can help it) i just need to pull my data from the windows partition
<_stone> Hola
<_stone> quiero editar mi xor.conf
<_stone> xorg.conf
<_stone> con que comando lo hago
<_Matt> i see - do you think that you can do 100% what you want to do with kubuntu!
<_Matt> ?
<_Matt> I have a duel boot laptop, windows/kubuntu - I want to go 100% kubuntu
<tudor> :D
<tudor> don`t we all
<_Matt> who in here is using kubunutu 100% ?
<tudor> sorry
<tudor> and I don`t think I`ll ever be able to do that
<_Matt> why not tudor?
<tudor> well
<tudor> I`m a webdesigner
<tudor> web programmer actually
<tudor> in Romania
<jpatrick> _Matt: I am
<tudor> and most of the users have crappy IE
<tudor> and I must check a site for correct display in IE
<jpatrick> tudor: ditch IE
<tudor> therefor I need IE aka windows
<tudor> I can`t...
<tudor> there are lots of people using it...
<jpatrick> just do it
<tudor> and my customers
<tudor> the people paying me
<jpatrick> do what Google does and say use Firefox! or whatever
<tudor> want their website to display their site in ie
<tudor> it doesn`t work like that
<tudor> I may lose lots of customers
<_Matt> i understand
<_Matt> i am a system administrator for windows for my customers
<tudor> I have those little "get the web back" banners
<tudor> here and there
<jpatrick> tudor: http://stopie.com/ :P
<_Matt> i try to convert some users to linux! its ok for some old home users who only use there computers for internet
<_Matt> but for game users or power users, they stay with windows
<_Matt> has anyone had any luck with converting 'normal users' to Kubuntu?
<tudor> well
<jpatrick> _Matt: errr
<tudor> and the university
<tudor> i`ve installed kubuntu on 20 computers
<tudor> an entire lab
<tudor> mwhahahahaa
<tudor> and set grub to boot from kubuntu after a one second delay
<_Matt> thats cool - anyone had any luck with 'home users'?
<jpatrick> tudor: haha
<tudor> yes
<tudor> i work there 2
<tudor> part time
<tudor> as a Java instructor
<jpatrick> I tried Java
<tudor> and I can easy deploy what the students are doing
<tudor> under linux
<jpatrick> but I think I'll stick to C++ and Python
<_Matt> jpatrick - have you ever developed something for KDE?
<jpatrick> _Matt: I'm working on that
<jpatrick> _Matt: I'm a Kubuntu Developer (sort of)
<tudor> jpatrick> i`m teaching java....
<_Matt> I've wrote a 'point of sale' program using VB.  I was wondering if I have a go at porting it to KDE
<tudor> i`m using php
<jpatrick> _Matt: you'll have to make KDE & Qt bindings for it
<tudor> _Matt> anything can be ported :)) given the right amout of time...
<jpatrick> tudor: people are working on Java and C# right now
<_Matt> thats what I thought.  I didnt know if I should port my app or find a POS program in development and see if I can help
<jpatrick> I'm going, cya guys later
<_Matt> cya jpatrick
<lwizardl> how is pan for newsgroups?
<_ari> guys, I'm having problems upacking a .rar file with Ark, could someone help me?
<_ari> it says: "The utility unrar is not in your PATH / Please install it or contact your system administrator"
<_ari> anyone?
<_ari> :-/
<SirKillalot> hey, I switched from gnome to KDE yesterday, as you can guess I'm not that familiar with that desktop.. well, how do I actually change themes of my panels here?
<SirKillalot> cause one of the things I dont like on KDE are that blinky and shiny themes
* raitchev is back (gone 02:25:22)
<seth_k|lappy> SirKillalot, right click on the panel and configure it
<_ari> seth, any clue about what I should do?
<seth_k|lappy> _ari, install unrar
<_ari> how do I do that?
<seth_k|lappy> _ari, open Adept and search for it
<SirKillalot> how do I change the way of the application buttons in the task bar look?
<seth_k|lappy> SirKillalot, SystemSettings > Appearance > icons
<_ari> Adept?
<SirKillalot> the buttons?
<SirKillalot> are you sure?
<SirKillalot> the buttons for the running apps are too 3d for me
<seth_k|lappy> SirKillalot, the buttons like the K Menu and stuff? maybe I'm not understanding you
<seth_k|lappy> ohh
<seth_k|lappy> right click on the panel
<spikeh> where are the fonts stored on Kubuntu?
<seth_k|lappy> configure > taskbar > appearance
<SirKillalot> are you not able to theme the panels?
<seth_k|lappy> SirKillalot, yes... you can choose a background image for it and change the button style
<_ari> sorry, I'm a complete newbie......what's Adept?
<apokryphos> !adept
<ubotu> Adept (successor of Kapture) is a package manager for Kubuntu. See http://web.ekhis.org/adept.html
<_ari> will Kynaptic be okay?
<apokryphos> no
<apokryphos> _ari: are you on Hoary?
<_ari> I think so.......
<apokryphos> _ari: cat /etc/issue  ...gives?
<spikeh> apokryphos: where are the fonts stored?
<SirKillalot> seth_k|lappy, can I set something like a startup to configure the commands which shall be executed when I log on to KDE?
<_ari> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"
<apokryphos> spikeh: system-wide in /usr/share/X11/fonts
<apokryphos> _ari: do you have a good internet connection?
<spikeh> thanks apokryphos
<_ari> cable for now
<_ari> usually fiber optic
<apokryphos> _ari: good enough; you might consider upgrading to the latest stable version of Ubuntu -- the Breezy Badger.
<meister_> then install breezy
* apokryphos has no idea what your problem was, though.
<_ari> well, I just want to get unrar right now
<seth_k|lappy> SirKillalot, yes, put shell scripts in ~/.kde/Autostart
<_ari> can you tell me how to get it in my current situation?
<apokryphos> _ari: enable the multiverse repository and install unrar-nonfree, then
<_ari> great
<_ari> I have it enabled already
<apokryphos> go for it, then
<captain_petz> my k won't work
<captain_petz> it says $DISPLAY not set
<apokryphos> what did you do?
<captain_petz> happy new year everybody
<_ari> there is "unrar" and "unrar-nonfree" I should go for nonfree, right?
<meister_> same
<captain_petz> i did apt-get upgrade
<apokryphos> _ari: yup
<apokryphos> captain_petz: breezy?
<captain_petz> yap
<apokryphos> captain_petz: what kde version?
<captain_petz> sorry not sure
<apokryphos> captain_petz: kde-config --version
<_ari> is that compatible with Ark, or is it seperate?
<apokryphos> not sure
<_ari> nevermind
<_ari> it worked :D
<apokryphos> _ari: I always just use the command:   unrar x somearchive.rar
<_ari> thanks guys :D
<captain_petz> i have kde version 3.4.3
<apokryphos> captain_petz: you might consider upgrading to the latest stable version
<apokryphos> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> it has been said that kde 3.5 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<nalioth> <sigh> i might do it also. do they have ppc binaries yet?
<captain_petz> can I do that with apt-get
<nalioth> captain_petz: you can.
<apokryphos> nalioth: I don't think so, unfortunately.
<nalioth> <sigh>
<apokryphos> hm, yeah, they don't
<apokryphos> nalioth: amu used to make the ppc packs I believe, but he hasn't been around much.
<captain_petz> well, thats what I geht: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<apokryphos> captain_petz: well, you didn't follow the instructions on thel ink I gave you
<nalioth> apokryphos: as soon as i can figure this damned pbuilding thing out, i'm gonna build the whole darned thing
<apokryphos> no need to use pbuild as I said, but hey :P
<captain_petz> apokryphos, link you gave me?
<apokryphos> yes
<meister_> captain_pet http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<captain_petz> thanx every1
<nalioth> apokryphos: why not do it and help the whole ppc community?
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> kopete somehow bugs with the menu.
<apokryphos> nalioth: because I don't have a ppc, I'd love to though 8)
<Chousuke> If I try to browse the file menu, the "Settings" menu that is beneath the file menu in the toolbar gets selected
<apokryphos> nalioth: you can do it without pbuild in like 4 commands (for each package)
<apokryphos> ok, maybe 5 or 6; I'm really rusty. I'd have to think about it.
<spikeh> apokryphos: I can't seem to find the right fonts there; where are fonts like Deja Vu stored?
<nalioth> apokryphos: yes i have the build sequence for the whole 3.5 array
<apokryphos> spikeh: ack; /usr/share/fonts probably
<spikeh> apokryphos: right, thank you :)
<captain_petz> I shall better check if that helped
<nalioth> let me go see about a pbuild
<apokryphos> okily
<petz> hi everybody, I'm back and still Kde is unable to starup
<petz> t
<apokryphos> petz: what's the error?
<apokryphos> petz: could you pastebin the whole error?
<petz> hmm
<petz> it's not there anymore after starting xfce isn't it
<apokryphos> I guess not
<petz> can't connect kdeinit is one of them
<petz> kdeinit: Aborting. No write access to '/home/paddy/.ICEauthority'.
<petz> Warning: connect() failed: : Permission denied
<petz> The following installation problem was detected
<petz> while trying to start KDE:
<petz>     No write access to '/home/paddy/.ICEauthority'.
<petz> KDE is unable to start.
<petz> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<petz> Xlib: No protocol specified
<petz> ksmserver: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<petz> ERROR: Couldn't attach to DCOP server!
<petz> startkde: Shutting down...
<petz> Warning: connect() failed: : Permission denied
<petz> Error: Can't contact kdeinit!
<petz> startkde: Running shutdown scripts...
<petz> startkde: Done.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> petz: please read the /topic when you enter irc channels
<apokryphos> petz: do not paste in here. Please read the /topic when you enter a channel.
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<nalioth> petz: the /topic contains info that is important to know about how the channel works and other things
<apokryphos> petz: sounds to me like you've been running   sudo {guiapplication}  which you specifically should NOT do.
<petz> sorry guys
<apokryphos> petz: enter this command:  sudo chown paddy:paddy -R /home/paddy
<nalioth> apokryphos: no no
<nalioth> petz: no
<nalioth> petz: rm ~/.ICEauthority should fix it right up
<apokryphos> nalioth: they both would.
<nalioth> apokryphos: there is far too much chmodding goin on
<apokryphos> no chmodding; only chowning
<apokryphos> and it doesn't take that long -- you don't know how many things have been broken
<nalioth> apokryphos: .ICEauthority is rebuilt every start
<apokryphos> and presuming that that was the only thing with altered permissions isn't a given
<petz> so what do I do?
<nalioth> but it can't be rebuilt if its set readonly (which sudo does) <this is a known issue way back to warty>
<nalioth> petz: rm ~/.ICEauthority
<apokryphos> petz: nalioth's might fix it, but it might not. No problem in trying his first, really.
<petz> ok you're great. sorry I was so hasty.
<petz> then what do I do? try restarting?
<nalioth> petz: are you in a recovery mode now?
<apokryphos> try running kde now, yes
<petz> well I'll have to leave x first. i don't know what a recovery mode is
<nalioth> are you in X now?
<petz> positive
<nalioth> interesting
<petz> why?
<nalioth> once you remove that file, logging out and back in should fix you up
<petz> ok, give it a try. I'll be back
<slow-motion> bbl maybe
<nalioth> i prefer the simple fix over more complex ones
<petz> apokryphos, I'm back. the same errors
<petz> nalioth, to u 2
<petz> which means $display not set
<apokryphos> petz: I doubt you get the exact same error
<petz> it looks very much the same
<petz> and is only about 15 lines
<apokryphos> petz: iceauthoriy again?
<petz> no, the one I had before. isn't there a way to switch to the text-only session?
<apokryphos> ctrl+alt+F1
<apokryphos> (probably)
<petz> and back? ctrl-alt-f2?
<nalioth> ctrl-alt-f7 is the gui console
<swim> i find kde's themes lacking... in comparisson to say... gnome's just seem like gnome has much more variety... dunno... not meaning to bash... just considering
<apokryphos> swim: there are a zillion more themes for kde than there are for gnome
<sproingie> themes are just themes.  the good ones are usually for both
<apokryphos> (comes with it being popular)
<Tm_T> aye
<sproingie> i got two words for why i prefer kde: file dialog
<Tm_T> sproingie: aye sir
<swim> themes means window deco, and style yes?
* sproingie is pretty happy with plastik actually.  it's like what the XP theme should have been had they not used a summer intern to create it
<swim> hehe
* Tm_T uses forky windeco (flatknifty mod of mine) and tiblit
<swim> ive been an xfce user for awhile... kde user years and years ago... but i honestly cant find anything Im very happy about (win deco/ style wise) plus I like to have a uniform win-deco/style
<apokryphos> Tm_T: screeny?
<apokryphos> Quite like knifty
<Tm_T> yes
<Tm_T> oh wait, apache is down
<petz> sorry guys but it's no good. it claims unability of connecting to kdeinit
<Tm_T> apokryphos: I only fixed settings thing and couple more small changes, not much to show actually
<sproingie> i tend to work inside a maximized web browser half the day, and the other half split between emacs and terminal
<sproingie> so i actually can't bring myself to care what theme i use in the end
<sproingie> or DE for that matter, tho it's nice to have a convenient DE when i want it
<petz> i know just what you mean
<sproingie> sometimes i fire up eclipse, also maximized of course.  that is its own theme
<petz> sproingie, and I'm not gettin it
<sproingie> subtle works best for me
<petz> whazzat mean?
<_joshua> hey can someone help me out with sources list
<_joshua> i just reinstalled so i need a new one
<petz> you probably should be able to find one on some ubuntu forum. checked that out yet?
<sampan> or you can customize one at source-o-matic
<sampan> !easysources
<ubotu> Not a clue, sampan
<nalioth> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<sampan> !easysource
<ubotu> I heard easysource is For an easy to use custom sources.list configurator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<_joshua> cool
<_joshua> thanks guys
<_joshua> :D
<sampan> yw :)
<petz> well with my kde prob, I get the error i first got, so installing the new version didnt help
<petz> if i got that right, that is
<_joshua> hey is http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic for kubuntu too yeh? i just use the breezy option right
<sampan> yep, the repos are the same
<apokryphos> _joshua: sure, but you might want to add kde 3.5 repository too (which isn't listed there)
<apokryphos> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> rumour has it, kde 3.5 is at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<_joshua> ok
<nalioth> apokryphos: pm?
<sampan> apokryphos  the 3.5 repo is there on source-o-matic actually (just checked)
<apokryphos> nalioth: eh?
<apokryphos> sampan: very interesting
<apokryphos> it was added; they'd need to enter the GPG command to get it to actually work though :/
<nalioth> apokryphos: you know anything about building source in a pbuilder that isnt in a repo?
<sampan> heh ... can't have everything huh? :X
<apokryphos> nalioth: never used pbuilder apart from when I first tried it which was about 10 mins.
* sampan wants to take a baseball bat to his neighbor's knees for playing that salsa music at volume 12 for hours on end
<_joshua> so can i use source o matic for 3.5 ?
<nalioth> jokele: no, visit the link above
<nalioth> ubotu: tell _joshua about kde3.5
<_joshua> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<_joshua> OK
<_joshua> hmm
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> what's the hotkey for katapult?
<Hobbsee> _joshua: try adding the key again?
<Hobbsee> Chousuke: alt+space
<_joshua> i dont know how :(
<sampan> chousuke  alt-space here
<Chousuke> ah, indeed.
<Chousuke> It never indicated its existence when I launched it.
<Chousuke> and the manual page was not helpful
<Hobbsee> !katapult
<ubotu> katapult is, like, an application for KDE designed to provide faster access to applications, bookmarks and other items. Once you've installed it, alt+f2 ->katapult, then hit Alt+Space. When splash screen appears, type the command you want.
<petz> hi, xfce has jsut crashed twice on me and k isn't working
<Hobbsee> that has more info on it...
<petz> well it's something to do with kdeinit
<petz> AND dcop
<Hobbsee> petz: try deleting the dcop files, .xauthority, and .icesomething from your home dir, and try again?
<Delvien> hey guys anyone get VMware running in Dapper under 2.6.15-10-386 kernel?
<Hobbsee> i havent tried
<_joshua> how do i get into my etc/apt/sources.list
<BoBBy> nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<petz> use an editor, nano or kate
<BoBBy> or vi :)
<_joshua> it wont open it with Kate
<sampan> kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<petz> well, I usually nano it
<sampan> or sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ari_> guys, Kynaptic won't let me update Wine, could someone help me out?
<apokryphos> kynaptic sucks; upgrade to breezy
<petz> Hobbsee, can't rm .xauthority, no such file
<ari_> how do I upgrade to Breezy?
<Hobbsee> petz: .Xauthority
<Hobbsee> !+upgrade2breezy
<ubotu> The guide to upgrading to breezy (5.10) is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<Hobbsee> ari_: ^
<petz> Hobbsee, what about Xauthority-c and -l
<Hobbsee> hmmm...i dont have those files
<Hobbsee> i know that you have to get rid of .ICEauthority along with the dcop ones - maybe you dont need to delete the other
<_joshua> ubuto: tell _joshua about restricted formats
<petz> I can't find any of the dcop files
<_joshua> heh
<_joshua> tell me ubuto :p
<petz> yah it's ok
<_joshua> ubuto: tell _joshua about Restricted Formats
<petz> Hobbsee, what about can't contact kdeinit
<Hobbsee> google it
<Hobbsee> i guess
<petz> Hobbsee, anyone, what's qt package? read something in some linuxquestions.org
<Hobbsee> qt is the engine that kde is built on
<Hobbsee> there are lots of qt packages...
<ari_> guys, kate keeps krashing on me :(
<Hobbsee> ari_: try using kwrite instead
<ari_> okay
<_joshua> hmm
<_joshua> i have just reinstalled and now everything seems really slow and the letter m is very odd looking
<_joshua> :(
<_joshua> heh
<xst> kde3.5 is out for kubuntu - but is it still unstable or is it safe to upgrade (using breezy)?
<nalioth> xst: it is safe. (safe as anything else, anyway)
<xst> ok, thanks
<petz> does anyone know the forum experts-exchange?
<petz> I've found a post with exaclty my problem but I can't view the solution
<Shadyman> Moo
<Shadyman> How goes, all?
<xst> In http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 I don't understand this sencence: "The packages are being uploaded to Dapper, many packages in Dapper are currently uninstallable due to a c++ transition." What is Dapper and should I worry that many packages are uninstallable?
<Shadyman> Dapper is the new version of Ubuntu that they're working on.
<xst> So I shouldn't worry, running breezy?
<Shadyman> xst: Exactly.
<xst> Cool
<Shadyman> They're just saying that not a lot of things work in Dapper yet.
<Danl[1] > has anyone heard of a livecd causing a drive to become unreadable, even after the livecd is removed?
<Shadyman> Danl[1] : Only if the lens in the drive was bad
<Shadyman> Danl[1] : Or the connection became unconnected
<Danl[1] > sorry, let me clarify, the livecd caused the hdd to stop working
<Shadyman> Oh. Unless you mounted the hard drive and used a partition program, no.
<Danl[1] > thats what i thought to, but a friend used the livecd and now bios doesn't see the hdd
<Danl[1] > I never had a problem out of the livecd or the install cd... but ya know
<Danl[1] > wanted to ask :-)
<Shadyman> OK :)
#kubuntu 2006-01-08
<_matt> Hi!
<pipegeek> Hi.  So, I just plugged in a new monitor and booted up my machine, and for some reason, kdm now insists on running the x server at 640x480@60Hz--even after logging into KDE, it's impossible to set the resolution higher (640x480 is listed as the highest possible in kcontrol).  If I start X by hand, it still defaults to 1200x1024.  Why is this happening, and how can I force kdm to use a different resolution?
<Shadyman> pipegeek: You'd have to set the higher resolution(s) in the X11/X.conf or whatever it's called.
<xtacocorex> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<xtacocorex> pipegeek: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<xtacocorex> pipegeek: that might work, but i have a laptop so i'm not totally sure on it
<pipegeek> Actually, they're already set there.  And, if I run X by hand from the command line, they're available.  They're only unavailable when kdm manages my x session
<pipegeek> xtacocorex: thanks for the suggestion, though.
<xtacocorex> pipegeek: at least it was an idea, sorry i couldn't help more
<pipegeek> xtacocorex: no prob
<_joshua> hi can someone help me with this
<_joshua> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! gstreamer0.8-mad
<_joshua> is that ok/usual ?
<pipegeek> Do you have a non-ubuntu repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<_joshua> yes
<pipegeek> That's probably why.  Ubuntu uses gpg-signed packages.  You need either to import the key of the person/project who runs the non-ubuntu repository in question (man apt-key) or just deal with the warning.  It's a pain, but it is for a good reason ^_^
<_joshua> pipegeek: so would you advise yes or no
<HymnToLife> anyone has an idea why nothing happens when I click the "Administrator mode" in KDE 3.4's system settings ?
<HymnToLife> I have the password prompt, type my password an then nothing
<xst> Damn, tried to update to kde35 but got the following apt-get error:
<xst> Errors were encountered while processing:
<xst>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepim-kresources_4%3a3.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy2_i386.deb
<starscalling> o.o
<SirKillalot> how do I get the treeview in konqueror on the leftern side?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:billh] : Happy New Year! | Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: ht/toptp://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<billh> woops
<billh> sorry about that
<starscalling> * Topic for #kubuntu is: Happy New Year! | Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<starscalling> * Topic for #kubuntu set by apokryphos at Sun Jan  1 06:29:51 2006
<billh> yeah, I just wanted to get the /topic information and I ended up setting it.
<starscalling> ah
<starscalling> lol
<starscalling> dam ops
<starscalling> >:P
<billh> yeah, sorry about that.
* starscalling shrugs
<billh> ops would help protect that
<starscalling> was just comparing
<starscalling> wait its not protected?
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:starscalling] : Happy New Year! | Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: ht/toptp://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat :3
<starscalling> crap
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:starscalling] : Happy New Year! | Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: ht/toptp://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<starscalling> ya
<starscalling> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic or nalioth
<starscalling> someone protect the topic plz lol
<billh> I'm mostly trying to get an apt line to upgrade my Debian unstable system
<starscalling> debian unstable?
<starscalling> thats um
<starscalling> like
<starscalling> not ubuntu
<HymnToLife> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<starscalling> try #debian
<SirKillalot> does anyone know how to get that side bar on konqueror showing a treeview of the local folders?
<billh> yeah
<nalioth> starscalling: ?
<starscalling> nalioth, someone forgot to protect the topic
<starscalling> anyone can change it or so
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* starscalling points up
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<starscalling> kewl thx
<billh> I'm hoping that a fresh installation without base-config could be moved to Ubuntu easily
<nalioth> starscalling: in here it's !kops
<starscalling> o: ok sorry
<starscalling> billh, why do that?
<nalioth> starscalling: np, just makes no sense to rattle the cages of non operational folks
<crimsun> billh: crossgrades are difficult at this point.
<starscalling> try it by all means im curious too
<starscalling> nalioth, yeah didnt realize it wasnt the same group/... never seen the command done in here... will try to remember
<starscalling> in fact i WILL remember :)
<starscalling> crimsun, what if he did a server install of etch then did ubuntu dapper sources hehe
<starscalling> and did pinning b/t them
* starscalling is rather curious now
<starscalling> o:
<crimsun> etch has a "server" target?
<starscalling> install?
<starscalling> yeah think so..
<starscalling> got the disk somewhere...
<starscalling> lets find out!!!!
<starscalling> good thing i got 2 comps and dont care much about most of the data hehe
<billh> crimsun yeah, I know. I'm trying out a trick since I don't have a Ubuntu CD image
<starscalling> why not just get the image billh ?
<billh> This still has got the raw libc without the libc6 upgrade. That blew me out before.
<billh> starscalling I don't want to screw out with moving the DVD burner around.
<billh> out=around
<triode> hello, I'm looking for suggestions on CAD software for linux (something like an AutoCAD substitute), any idea on where to look?
<starscalling> ya
<starscalling> got another compy with a cd burner then?
<starscalling> o:
<billh> no, not readily at hand
<starscalling> how about um..
<starscalling> meh lets just see what happens lol
<billh> this has a possibility of working. What killed me last night was libc6 being downgraded
<starscalling> let me boot that one up and ill backup my data
<starscalling> hum
<starscalling> couldnt u tell it to force the downgrade?
<starscalling> or uninstall that one package etc?
<billh> no downgrades no more from this installation
<billh> Hmm, same problem
<billh> interesting
<starscalling> seems ive got ~25gigs of stuff to back up
<starscalling> gimme 30 minutes billh
<starscalling> !commands
<ubotu> from memory, commands is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<starscalling> o.o
<billh> starscalling don't worry about it. I'll just install Debian and move to Kubuntu after burning the image.
<tdmg> okay, now, I installed Breezy, but I still can't update Wine
<tdmg> how do I update it?
<Steil> is anyone here familiar with what amaroK does to media files when transferring to an ipod, and if theres anyway to change the settings so that it will transfer faster? (right now it's taking over an hour to transfer 50 songs)
<hyperactivecrond> tdmg: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hyperactivecrond> Steil: /join #amarok
<xst> How do I uninstall a theme in superkaramba?
<tdmg> I did that crond
<tdmg> now Kubuntu is all nice and pretty :)
<hyperactivecrond> tdmg: define update wine?
<tdmg> and I thank you for that
<tdmg> well.......
<tdmg> I have version 20050735
<tdmg> 25*
<tdmg> but they say that version is alpha
<tdmg> and that there is a beta version to update to
<hyperactivecrond> tdmg: do you have the wine deb?
<tdmg> but Adept doesn't see any
<tdmg> wine-dev you mean?
<tdmg> because I don't have wine-dev
<hyperactivecrond> deb
<hyperactivecrond> !tell tdmg about deb
<hyperactivecrond> installation file that ends in .deb
<tdmg> I'm not sure
<tdmg> how would I find out?
<Hobbsee> tha'ts a very old deb of wine....
<hyperactivecrond> did you download it
<tdmg> I'm not sure
<tdmg> I can't remember
<Hobbsee> tdmg: did you ever try http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb ?
<tdmg> I installed it when I did a package spree after installing Kubuntu
<Hobbsee> http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/breezy/wine_0.9.4-winehq-1_i386.deb is probably the .deb you want
<Hobbsee> looks like that's the latest
<Hobbsee> you might need http://wine.sourceforge.net/apt/breezy/libwine_0.9.4-winehq-1_all.deb as well
<tdmg> it seems to be working
<tdmg> I had to edit the repository myself
<hyperactivecrond> sudo mount -o loop testhda /mnt   ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy   mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<tdmg> thankfully I remembered how without needing the GUI
<billh> Sorry, to ask again, but what are peoples experience with kubuntu under amd64 ?
<billh> Is it stable ?
<hyperactivecrond> any ideas for this error?
<Hobbsee> hyperactivecrond: i would have thought it was fairly obvious - you have to specify the file type...
<apokryphos> billh: perfect, yup.
<hyperactivecrond> Hobbsee: no... that is very obsoleted
<billh> apachelogger so cbsnews.com works under Kubuntu ?
<billh> that immediately crashes Konqueor for me under amd64
<Hobbsee> hyperactivecrond: it looks like the syntax is incorrect anyway
<hyperactivecrond> it doesn't matter
<Hobbsee> where do you want it mounted, what file type is the drive, and which partition do you want mounted?
<hyperactivecrond> sudo mount testhda /mnt -o loop
<apachelogger> billh: works here ;-)
<hyperactivecrond> same error
<hyperactivecrond> Hobbsee: it probably can't get mounted
<hyperactivecrond> but this error comes up on ISOs
<billh> ok
<Hobbsee> i would think you can mount iso's -iso9600 or something is the file type
* Hobbsee can never remember the exact syntax
<hyperactivecrond> Hobbsee: it works if you modprobe loop (isos
<Hobbsee> ah ok
<hyperactivecrond> but qemu images wont
<hyperactivecrond> lol
<billh> apachelogger just to be sure, this is amd64 right ?
<apachelogger> no
<billh> ok, well, that's my question.
<apachelogger> why should it crash on 64bit?
<billh> apokryphos is this under amd64 ?
<apokryphos> billh: what?
<billh> because KDE and other programs weren't running with consideration on 64 bit platforms
<billh> apokryphos are you running kubuntu on amd64 ?
<apokryphos> billh: yes, but not at the moment (on another computer).
<billh> and that'll load cbsnews.com ?
<apokryphos> billh: what are you having problems with?
<billh> I was having problem with amd64 Debian unstable crashing konqueror under amd64
<billh> and I was wondering if Kubuntu was more stable about this stuff
<billh> if not, then I'll have to move to a 32 bit OS/kernel instead.
<apokryphos> loads fine
<apokryphos> ubuntu has very good 64-bit support
<apokryphos> billh: what kde version are you running?
<billh> so thumbs up for Kubuntu under amd64 then, right ?
<billh> oh 3.5
<hyperactivecrond> ubuntu != debian debian != ubuntu
<apokryphos> without a doubt, yes.
<hyperactivecrond> +1 for amd64 Kubuntu
<billh> some experimental version I guess. It was crashing the X server as well, corrupting bitmaps.
<billh> the crashes I was seeing with KDE under Debian amd64 was nasty
<hyperactivecrond> debian is supposed to be stable, too...
<billh> well
<billh> ...
<billh> guess not
<apokryphos> their 3.5 surely wasn't in stable
<billh> I was using unstable, but it didn't seem that folks cared about fixing the bugs, so I'm hopping to another distribution.
<billh> Debian is generally pretty good about keeping a stable system, but...
<billh> how do I reconfigure the locale ?
<odat> hello everyone
<apokryphos> billh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ?
<mabel> kde camera/photo app?
<apokryphos> mabel: for grabbing pics from your camera, or for handling your photos from your cam?
<mabel> apokryphos: well both - kamera is supposed to handle grabbing - yes? it doesn't support my camera - but my camera has mass storage devicemode..
<mabel> i also want something similar to gthumb
<mabel> not too fond of digikam
<apokryphos> I think it's meant to, yes, but never used it
<apokryphos> digikam is really quite good :)
<mabel> hm ok
<apokryphos> little tools like the red-eye reduction (which actually works) are quite handy
<odat> hello everyone
<odat> was hoping for some insight my intrigue with kde
<apokryphos> odat: fire away
<odat> apokryphos, i am a gnome user and like it very much however i want to make sure i'm not being stubbornly stupid and misses out on great things with kde
<odat> apokryphos, i have tried kde in the past and have always come back to gnome but i'm not sure if i'm making the right choice
<apokryphos> odat: simple to answer -- you are :P
<_matt> imho kde is very good
<apokryphos> odat: KDE is typically more customizable and has better integration
<odat> apokryphos, ok that doesn't do it for me    I mean why am I
<_matt> i cant wait until kde 4
<odat> apokryphos, also gnome to me seems to be easier to use
<apokryphos> odat: why do you go back to gnome, you mean?
<apokryphos> gnome does typically aim to be more simplistic
<apokryphos> and to the extent that they've done it, I think it a very bad thing (I agree with Linus here, you see, to an extent)
<odat> apokryphos, well i'm not sure why i'm not comfortable with kde so i'm not sure if that gets in the way of me giving it a chance
<_matt> i find the intergration between apps better in kde
<apokryphos> odat: I think you need to give it a little time. And, most importantly -- play around with it :)
<odat> apokryphos, of course then again i was a die hard Mac user for years and years so maybe that is why gnome is more comfortable
<apokryphos> go into all sorts of things and get to grips of how it works. KDE is high on consistency :)
<apokryphos> I would've thought KDE would be more comfortable to a mac user, but hey 8)
<_matt> apokrphos - i agree
<odat> apokryphos, honest kde is much more mac like
<apokryphos> _matt: integration is one of the greatest things about it. It's the first hting you notice when you go back to Win -- absolutely none.
<odat> ?
<darkheart> Linus recommends KDE!
<apokryphos> odat: I would've thought so
<odat> darkheart, lol yea that is what got me thinking about it again lol
<apokryphos> KDE has a far larger market and more developers, too, note.
<darkheart> odat: =) I just saw that yesterday haha.
<odat> apokryphos, hmmmm kde i suppose reminds me so much of windows
<apokryphos> of course that doesn't necessarily make it better, but it gives it an advantage.
<odat> darkheart, ?
<apokryphos> odat: I always find that criticism weird 8)
<darkheart> odat: That 'Linux recommends KDE' thing, just saw it yesterday.
<_matt> i think that as long as we all use linux rather than windows, we are all winners!
<apokryphos> I always thought it was just something gnome users would say because it has one panel, wait....... just like Windoze!!!
<_matt> and coporations like ms are the loosers
<apokryphos> darkheart: quite controversial, yup. I found it funny when I found out he posted that on a *gnome usability board*
* apokryphos chuckles
<odat> _matt, very true man being a mac user for so many years and then giving linux a try my attitude towards windows is downright awful
<apokryphos> talk about a troll :P
<odat> apokryphos, now what about the system resources thing?
<apokryphos> odat: my advice: switch to kde and stick with it for a while. Look around in systemsetings, really play with a few KDE apps (amarok, konversation, k3b, konqueror, kate, filelight, digikam), have a whack around with DCOP, then make up your mind =)
<apokryphos> odat: bit of a myth
* apokryphos feels inclined to post a link he saw recently
<apokryphos> http://www.terra.es/personal/diegocg/kde/index2.html
<darkheart> apokryphos: LOL yeah, I wouldn't have thought of Linus as a troll, but hey, I guess if you made it, you can troll wherever you want =P
<apokryphos> that's a "Why KDE rules" article -- conversion from a longtime gnome user.
<odat> apokryphos, just got done reading that lol
<apokryphos> darkheart: hehe
<_matt> apokryphos - I was just about to past that link!
<apokryphos> =)
<_matt> its a good link!
<apokryphos> the guy has a weird arguing style, but I think it'd appeal to gnome users
<apokryphos> as it addressess pretty much all the same points I hear time and time again
<odat> apokryphos, i was wondering why it seems kde tries to get you to use all of their alternative programs  opposed to some already great one?
<odat> ones?
<_matt> yes, but i did agree with one comment, that he starts off with negatives
<apokryphos> odat: alternative?
<apokryphos> _matt: it's a good speech style, but not when it's overdone.
<apokryphos> odat: not sure what you mean
<odat> well instead of firefox use konqueror , instead of open office, koffice, instead of gaim, kopete, etc etc
<_matt> odat, I think that the programs kde uses intergrate well
<apokryphos> odat: note that gnome has gnome-office, too
<darkheart> odat: KDE has a lot of integration, so those programs have a lot of usefulness
<apokryphos> odat: kopete was around before gaim, I believe.
<_matt> the other programs do not intergrate as well
<_matt> although im a gaim fan!
<apokryphos> and KHTML is a lot better than Gecko (what Firefox uses)
<roland> hi
<roland> pls help
<_matt> hi roland!
<apokryphos> but the key is that Konqueror has its applications, and this strengthens its integration
<darkheart> I really liked kopete (tried it this weekend), but it doesn't support file transfers =\
<roland> if i have kubuntu 5.10
<apokryphos> s/Konqueror/KDE/
<apokryphos> darkheart: on msn, irc and jabber it does
<apokryphos> not on the others yet though unfortunately
<roland> can i upgrade binary to kde 3.5?
<odat> apokryphos, i know konqueror has Apple helping out quite a bit but there seems to be so much support for firefox
<apokryphos> !tell roland about kde 3.5
<darkheart> apokryphos: Okay, I read about the MSN support, didn't know about the other 2, but I was not able to get a transfer working this weekend on MSN account when gaim didn't seem to have trouble.
<apokryphos> odat: Apple only took it on because KHTML was better as it was (even though most Safari devs were more experienced with gecko, I might add)
<darkheart> Not that big of a deal though haha, don't really care about IM file transfers.
<apokryphos> odat: note that Nokia are using KHTML now too =)
<_matt> yes KHTML seems to be taking off!
<apokryphos> darkheart: weird, it should work. Sometimes port forwarding helps.
<_jason> hey.. does anyone know of a simple socket passthrough util that will throttle bandwidth?
<visik7> someone using kopete ?
<apokryphos> nearly everyone :P
<visik7> I've got some diconnection problem with msn network
<_matt> i use kopete!
<darkheart> apokryphos: That may have been it, but apparently gaim doesn't seem to mind if that port isn't explicitly listed. Oh well =)
<apokryphos> odat: Kopete is more advanced than gaim now, too, easily. Webcam suport is great 8)
<odat> whats the real deal with QT
<apokryphos> (at least for msn protocol, that is)
<darkheart> Okay, I gotta get home. Off work =) have a great night everyone.
<roland> what kernel does kubuntu 5.10 use?
<apokryphos> darkheart: yup, interesting.
<visik7> roland: 2.6.12
<apokryphos> odat: what deal? He covers the nonsensical "Qt's not Free" business
<visik7> roland: plus some patches
<odat> apokryphos, webcam support for msn? correct? which is only for older version os msn messenger
<roland> kubuntu is good to be run on a server machine?
<roland> a smp one
<apokryphos> odat: huhh?
<apokryphos> roland: sure
<visik7> roland: it has an smp kernel compiled yes
<roland> ok thanks
<odat> apokryphos, thats what i discovered when i install kopete the other night
<apokryphos> what?
<roland> im trying it out now.. download is almost finished
<_matt> has anyone installed flight 2 dapper drake?
<odat> qt could come back to haunt kde though
<apokryphos> nope
* apokryphos goes to get link
<_matt> i dont think qt will come back to haunt kde
<apokryphos> odat: http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/faq/licensing.html
<apokryphos> odat: hm, it doesn't mention it there, but Qt will permanently be GPL, even if Trolltech no longer owns it.
<_matt> apokryphos - thats the second time you beat me to a link!
<_matt> lol!
<apokryphos> =)
<_matt> apokryphos - whats your background?
<apokryphos> _matt: on which desktop? ;-)
<apokryphos> aha, here http://kdemyths.urbanlizard.com/myth/13
<odat> this line doesn't scare anyone? But if you write closed source software you may not use the Qt free edition
<_matt> you seem to know a lot about kde, r u a developer?
<apokryphos> nope
<apokryphos> odat: welcome to GPL
<_matt> how long us been a fan of kde?
<flipjarg> does kubuntu have a graphical install?
<apokryphos> _matt: just over a year
<odat> apokryphos, how do you mean?
<apokryphos> flipjarg: nope
<flipjarg> thanks
<_matt> hi flipjarg!
<odat> apokryphos, basic liscensing guidelines?
<apokryphos> odat: GPL software doesn't let you close up your source after, too.
<_matt> try sony - rootkit!  they tried it!
<_matt> using gpl in close source!
<apokryphos> odat: I quite like the licensing in a way. It ensures that people who don't care for the open source community use Qt and pay (hence giving some money for Qt, who *do* give back to the open source community -- the sponsor kde devs and the like)
<apokryphos> flipjarg: it is a very easy install, however.
<apokryphos> They're hoping to go graphical for Dapper, but who konws.
<apokryphos> *knows
<_matt> apokryphos - i agree, i think that works the best way - it gives the developers money and opensource some great software
* billh finished burning the kubuntu image
<billh> I'm happy, no to see if it boots
<billh> no=now
<odat> apokryphos, is that same type of agreement in place for gtk?
<apokryphos> odat: no
<_matt> billh are you trying to install kubuntu>
<_matt> ?
<billh> yes
<billh> from the CD images
<_matt> are you from a windows or linux background?
<flipjarg> apokyphos: easier then gentoo
<roland> im trying now too
<visik7> is there a way to tell kopete to autoreconnect on disconnect ?
<flipjarg> ?
<billh> _matt hard core Linux all of the way dude. :)
<apokryphos> flipjarg: you can't even compare it to a gentoo install
* xtacocorex is away: helping wife clean the house
<apokryphos> flipjarg: it takes half an hour for me, here (Ubuntu install), and a zillion times easier.
<flipjarg> apokyphos: oh man, i just tried to install gentoo and threw away the disk
<_matt> well billh - i hope you like Kubuntu then!
<odat> if gnome is losing so bad to kde then why are there so many gtk programs and support for gnome like with the distributions of ubuntu?
<apokryphos> flipjarg: gentoo is a mess =)
<flipjarg> apokryphos: thank you. i think i'll try kubuntu now :-)
<billh> yeah, Debian's KDE is killing me.
<apokryphos> flipjarg: as a note, you can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicks in IRC :)
<apokryphos> odat: gnome is alive and kicking, it's just not nearly as big as KDE (developer and user-wise). Competition and variety is good, I think. :)
<flipjarg> apokryphos, oh cool, thank you :-)
<odat> apokryphos, hmmm this is tougher than i thought lol
<apokryphos> odat: some people (i.e. TUX Magazine) maintain that GNOME's market is decreasing, and KDE's increasing, but I wouldn't trust most statistics
<tdmg> guys, I want to get Wine 0.9.3 but Adept defaults to 0.9.4 which is buggy, how do I change this?
<apokryphos> odat: big thing about gnome is when they switched to metacity as the WM. They lost quite a few users there, but more importantly they lost some of their most valuable.
<apokryphos> the KISS attitude was taken a bit too far, I'd say, unfortunately.
<apokryphos> you don't need to sacrifice options for usability, necessarily :). KDE's usability is on the permanent uprise, as it is.
<apokryphos> (Trolltech employ a full-time kde dev specifically for usability)
<roland> i dont have a cd burning package with a GUI to burn my kubuntu iso image easily in slackware :(
<Gecko> What packages do I need to install (and is there a metapackage?) for compiling kde apps?
<_matt> apolryphos - do you know if they are shipping kubuntu CD's yet?
<apokryphos> _matt: they're not, currently, but hopefully they will be for dapper.
<apokryphos> see http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-commitment.php
<apokryphos> Gecko: you need the KDE includes for building any KDE app, but for each app you'll probably need a few other things too
<apokryphos> Gecko: you can resolve dependencies, however, with build-dep.
* apokryphos thanks the Lord for build-dep 8)
<Gecko> :) Thanks
<Hobbsee> hehe so true
<tdmg> can anyone help me?
<tdmg> I don't want the newest Wine
<tdmg> it's all buggy
<tdmg> but Adept won't allow me to do anything else
<crimsun> which version?
<tdmg> I want 0.9.3
<odat> apokryphos, k lets say i install kubuntu along side of ubuntu and eventually want to get rid of ubuntu how do i get it entirely off my system without a fresh install
<tdmg> but it will only download 0.9.4
<crimsun> then take deb-src for whatever version you want and compile it
<tdmg> I don't see how to pick which version I want off the wine website :-/
<tdmg> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<crimsun> no, use Ubuntu's deb-src
<tdmg> can you link me up?
<crimsun> packages.ubuntu.com/wine
<Gecko> apokryphos, no package named build-dep here...
<tdmg> thanks :D
<tdmg> they don't have 0.9.3
<tdmg> just 0.9.4 :(
<crimsun> we didn't package 0.9.3
<apokryphos> !tell Gecko about build-dep
<tdmg> and then they have 20050725, but that doesn't work either
<tdmg> so, can I compile it on my own?
<crimsun> sure
<apokryphos> odat: you can use debfoster, or you can remove some critical Qt pack
<crimsun> you're responsible for breaking your own system, of course
<tdmg> ......
<tdmg> okay :D
<tdmg> could you help me through it though?
<crimsun> apt-get build-dep wine
<odat> apokryphos, to get entirely rid of gnome?
<crimsun> grab source, generate a deb.
<apokryphos> odat: for gnome you could use debfoster or remove some vital gtk pack
<tdmg> how do I make sure the source is from the right version?
<odat> apokryphos, with dependcies that remove everything?
<apokryphos> odat: things that depend on it, yes.
<tdmg> okay
<tdmg> I found the source
<Gecko> apokryphos, wow, I have been a debian user since potato was fresh out of the oven, and I haven't even heard about that before... :(
* tdmg downloads
<crimsun> tdmg: source version doesn't really matter.
<apokryphos> Gecko: it's very unknown, unfortunately; but very handy :)
<tdmg> well, I got the right one anyway :)
<Gecko> apokryphos, indeed it is
<apokryphos> Gecko: the downside of course is that it doesn't work for packs that aren't in the repo at all (or if the newer version you're compiling has different depends)
<apokryphos> but then again the repos for debian-basted systems are huge, and depends don't always change between versions. And never too dramatically.
<tdmg> crimsun, I have the source code.....now what do I do?
* tdmg assumes he needs to cd to the extracted folder
<tdmg> then..........?
<Gecko> apokryphos, I know. I found out, but that wasn't a problem. I just picked any advanced kde program and took it from there...
<crimsun> tdmg: follow the instructions in the source code's README*, INSTALL, etc.
<tdmg> yeah
<tdmg> I found it already
<tdmg> thanks though :D
<odat> apokryphos, well thanx for the chat
<apokryphos> np
<apokryphos> :)
<odat> apokryphos, however like you have a belief and comfort with kde  as do I with Gnome so I guess because of us things will just keep getting better :)
<apokryphos> perhaps, sure
<odat> apokryphos, besides i am responsible for quite a few new linux users right now which are all using ubuntu  / gnome and i am there tech guy and they are learning linux and gnome is better suited for them. Also I can't switch it up on them now or I risk losing them back to windows
<apokryphos> if it's better suited for them, then they (and you) should stick with it. Go for whatever you prefer; that's why we have variety :)
<_matt> anything but changing back to windows
<apokryphos> if it's not better suited for them, however :D
* apokryphos chukles
<odat> apokryphos, here here   but i enjoyed the talk and kde is far from out of my mind    however I don't believe now is a good time for me and the others  I am a fairly new linux user too and honestly thanks to gnome I am a permant linux user. Kde just didn't give me that why i tried it a bunch of times
<apokryphos> =)
<odat> however that is just me i'm sure other people have the opposite experience
<_joshua> me too
<odat> its also refreshing knowing i can come in this room a gnome user and its all good
<apokryphos> sure, I'm obviously not offended :P
<odat> thats just cool
<_matt> i use kde because i tried knoppix firsy
<apokryphos> odat: well, of course :)
<odat> apokryphos, i get tired of explaining sometime why there needs to be different people with different taste  some people just don't get it
* _joshua has just switched to ubuntu/gnome
<_joshua> windows user as of 6 weeks ago
<apokryphos> odat: we're all different ;-)
<odat> apokryphos, i was actually downloading the packages to kubuntu and then canceled it and said to myself I've done this before and I go back to gnome . I'm a gnome user and that is just the way it is. I actually was happy to come to that conclusion and be fine with it :) .lolol
<apokryphos> odat: I won't force anymore on it to you now, then. You have to promise that you'll try out KDE 4, though ;-)
<odat> apokryphos, you weren't forcing anything thats why i enjoyed the conversation and I will not be closed minded to kde ever either lol
<_matt> yer kde4 looks cool
<apokryphos> =)
<_joshua> when will it be released
<_matt> october 2006 - i think
<apokryphos> most predictions say late October
* apokryphos nods
<_matt> i want it sooner!
<apokryphos> hehe, we all do *)
<apokryphos> a lot of porting and work to be done, though
<Knowerrors> !midi
<ubotu> I heard midi is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<_matt> have you done any work to help with the porting?
<_joshua> can anyone tell me whats wrong with this command dpkg -L bitchx grep | bin
<_joshua> its not working
<_joshua> it used to
<apokryphos> _matt: very few devs dare to touch trunk/, even now. Porting is done by a only a few of the best 8)
<crimsun> _joshua: | grep
<crimsun> not grep |
<_matt> i wish i was good enought to help!
<_joshua> so
<_joshua> bin first
<_joshua> k
<crimsun> _joshua: no, foo |grep bin
<_joshua> ahhh
<_joshua> yes
<_joshua> :D
<_joshua> thanks
<murph2481> alright newbie needs some help....
<murph2481> I cannot open hda2 from my media folder in Konqueror (its my windows partition)
<murph2481> how can i fix it so i can open it
<_matt> hi murph2481 - is it an NTFS?
<murph2481> _matt : yes it is
<billh> This install of kubuntu also crashes on cbsnews.com
<murph2481> _matt: i can see it in /media...but it has a lock on it
<fckheads> help pls.. k3b says writing cd.. but nothing happens in the progress bar and its 15 minutes past... the cdwr is working hard but i dont know what to do now...
<fckheads> writing kubuntu iso
<fckheads> on slackware 10.2
<billh> KDE here also bombs out the X server, bah
<_matt> murph - have you gone into system settings?
<murph2481> _matt: where exactly would you like me to go?
<visik7> re
<_matt> murph - go into system settings
<visik7> do you got crashes from kde 3.5 ?
<visik7> kicker and kwin
<_matt> then disk & filesystems
<_matt> murph2481 have you been able to go into disk & filesystems?
<murph2481> _matt: thank you that did it :)
<Knowerrors> Are there any konqueror based web browsers for linux? (not konqueror) , like a specialized version only for web, not filebrowsing
<fckheads> help
<murph2481> next question....anyone try running galleon 2.0.1 ? i cannot get it to work with Dapper Flight 2
<_matt> ok murph2481 - glad to help!
<visik7> Knowerrors: kfmclient openProfile webbrowsing
<_matt> im using dapper flight 2 also - have you had any problems with it?
<murph2481> _matt: nothing to date...it even recognizes my atheros 108 super G wireless card :)
<murph2481> _matt: except I have to manually start it every time i boot up
<_matt> same here!
<billh> unfortunately, kubuntu has the same problems as Debian unstable :|
<murph2481> _matt: yea go to kwifi and enable and jump to konsole and dhclient?
<_matt> however, i found that when starting network connections, it asks what distro i am using
<_matt> if i tick remember what distro i am using, it will never connect using wifi
<_matt> then i have to reinstall
<murph2481> yuck
<Knowerrors> visik7: I want something thats seperate from konqueror
<murph2481> yea i just got rid of knoppix 4.0 because it was the only one to use my wireless card
<murph2481> but dapper flight 2 works just fine :)
<_matt> murph2481 I was using knoppix before dapper
<Knowerrors> visik7: it bugs me that if I have a toolbar on in filebrowsing mode, then it also shows in webbrowsing mode, no way Ive found around this
<visik7> Knowerrors: doesn't exists but I think that it's easy to write one using kparts :)
<visik7> Knowerrors: or just use firefox
<Knowerrors> yeah, firefox is too dang slow, and uses alot of resources, with multiple tabs open
<visik7> bah
<Knowerrors> I like ff better feature wise though
<visik7> I don't feel firefox so slow
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: 1.0.7 or 1.5?
<Knowerrors> 1.07
* apokryphos likes Opera best feature-wise :)
<Hobbsee> yeah, well...lol
<visik7> apokryphos: yes but ff has extensions
<nalioth> Riddell: if i put "deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main" in my pbuilderrc will i get source pkgs?
<Knowerrors> Ive gotten 90% cpu usage sometimes on FF with only 4 tabs open
<_matt> again i agree with apokryphos - i like opera the best!
<Knowerrors> apokryphos: and opera doesn't render proper with all websites, though its got the fastest performance
<visik7> nalioth: if there are sources yes
<_darkheart> Yay, I'm back.
<apokryphos> Knowerrors: KHTML does, actually, benchmark tests show.
<apokryphos> Opera's pretty standard compliant, but not so much as Konqueror, again.
<Riddell> nalioth: should do
<darkheart_> I've got a slight issue w/ kdm. It seems whenever I log out, it drops me to a console screen and I have to restart kdm each time to log back in. Any ideas?
<nalioth> Riddell: well, i 'think' i've finally got the pbuilder thing working, and am currently tryin to build arts
<Riddell> shouldn't need anything from that archive for arts
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: is FF 1.5 alot faster?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: yes
<nalioth> Riddell: you gave me a build order for kde 3.5, arts is the first thing, no?
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: especially if you create a nice user.js file to go with it
<darkheart_> I would use Opera also, but it's the extensions that keep me using Firefox...I have trouble browsing w/o mouse gestures haha.
<tdmg> guys, I just compiled the Wine source code
<tdmg> but it doesn't seem to have installed
<tdmg> I didn't get any error messages
<tdmg> it just seems like nothing has happened
<tdmg> could someone help me out?
<darkheart_> tdmg: Compiling != installing.
<tdmg> well
<tdmg> I compiled
<tdmg> made
<tdmg> and made installed
<tdmg> I followed the directions
<blktiger> <-- having problem with fresh install and apt
<darkheart_> did you make install as root? Or use sudo?
<tdmg> I used sudo
<darkheart_> !tell blktiger about repositories
<Riddell> nalioth: yes
<nalioth> Riddell: packages.ubuntu.com says breezy arts is 1.4, and i'm currently showing 1.5 being built
<tdmg> something wrong with that?
<darkheart_> tdmg: No, nothing wrong =) just making sure I know what you did.
<darkheart_> tdmg: If you wanted a system-wide install, you had to use sudo ;)
<tdmg> these are the directions I followed:
* xtacocorex is back.
<tdmg> http://www.winehq.org/site/docs/wineusr-guide/installing-wine-source
<darkheart_> tdmg: Can I ask why you didn't use the repositories?
<blktiger> if I do a fresh install and have not changed apt repos at all... why does app upgrade die on foomatic-filters-ppsd?
<Riddell> nalioth: sounds like success then
<_matt> well its 2:00 uk time so its goodnight from me - girls and boys!
<tdmg> darkhear_ the repositories only had version 0.9.4
<darkheart_> Night!
<_matt> anyone else from UK?
<tdmg> which is buggy
<tdmg> I got the source for 0.9.3 which is clean
<Riddell> _matt: yes
<darkheart_> tdmg: Okay, good enough reason for me, just making sure there wasn't an easier solution to your problem.
<Knowerrors> So is there a way to make konq web browser mode only display certain toolbar and menu items? permanently
<_matt> hi riddell - where you from mate?
<Riddell> edinburgh
<nalioth> Riddell: providing this all works, where and whom do i send it to?
<tdmg> nah, the repositories work fine, but that version doesn't
<tdmg> so, what do you think might be wrong?
<Riddell> nalioth: what are you compiling and why?
<apokryphos> _matt: London here =)
<darkheart_> tdmg: Right, I get that part. So did you uninstall the repository version before you installed the compiled source?
<_matt> ok Nothampton here!
<apokryphos> nice
<_matt> night - guys!
<tdmg> I uninstalled it, yes
<darkheart_> Anyone have any clue why kdm would drop me to console after I logout? It seems to drop me to terminal 7 or 8 (which X should be running on), and I can't get it back up unless I restart it.
<darkheart_> tdmg: Okay, so what happens when you run 'wine somewindowsprogram'?
<nalioth> Riddell: i'm trying to compile kde 3.5 in a pbuilder for my ppc brethren
<nalioth> Riddell: should i be doing it in a dapper pbuilder?
<tdmg> wine: error while loading shared libraries: libwine.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Riddell> nalioth: depends if you want them to be for breezy or dapper
<Riddell> amu already has packages for ppc at http://kubuntu.org/~amu/pool/
<nalioth> Riddell: you currently have no ppc binaries for 3.5
<apokryphos> woo
<nalioth> Riddell: well, that is not well known
<tdmg> darkheart_ that's what I got
<nalioth> so i'm recreating things already done
<darkheart_> tdmg: =\ That sucks....You're sure there are no errors during the 'sudo make install'?
<apokryphos> nalioth: I did mention that amu might've had some packs :)
<nalioth> Riddell: why isnt that info listed on the kubuntu 3.5 release announcement page?
<tdmg> darkheart_ I didn't see any errors, and it didn't end with any errors
<darkheart_> Would be nice if you could move windows around in the pager =)
<kalenedrael> GNOME lets you do that. :P
<tdmg> it just ended with:
<apokryphos> you can :)
<tdmg> ./tools/mkinstalldirs -m 755 /usr/local/share/aclocal
<tdmg> /usr/bin/install -c  -m 644  ./aclocal.m4 /usr/local/share/aclocal/wine.m4
<Riddell> nalioth: amu asked for testing on the mailing list but he's not told me yet he's happy for them to go in the main kubuntu archive, you'll need to poke him to do so
<nalioth> Riddell: so my efforts aren't needed?
<apokryphos> Riddell: he should advertise in here, too :)
<apokryphos> darkheart: not on 3.5?
<darkheart_> tdmg: Yeah, I mean, I guess it would have had to install correctly for you to be able to run the wine binary....Maybe run an ldconfig?
<darkheart_> apokryphos: No, this is on Breezy version of KDE (3.4?)
<apokryphos> darkheart_: upgrade to latest stable, then :)
<apokryphos> !kde 3.5
<ubotu> somebody said kde 3.5 was at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<darkheart_> apokryphos: Thanks =)
<tdmg> what's an idconfig?
<Riddell> nalioth: you'd need to coordinate with amu
<darkheart_> tdmg: It's an 'L', ldconfig. It sets up the links for your libraries.
<billh> My kubuntu installation didn't configure a root account. Is this normal ?
<tdmg> I have know clue what that is or how to do it......
<seth_k|lappy> billh, indeed it is
<darkheart_> !tell billh about root
<seth_k|lappy> billh, Kubuntu uses "sudo" by default... there is no root account.
<billh> ah
<billh> very good
<Swedish_Chef> there is a root account, it's just disabled by default
<billh> yeah, it's not a bad idea by many people's measure
<billh> OS X does this as well
<Knowerrors> Hobbsee: "nice user.js file" got any example links of good ones?
<Hobbsee> anythign that makes firefox render quicker
<darkheart_> Yes, prevents a lot of new users from shooting themselves in the genitalia.
<billh> darkheart and company thanks BTW
<darkheart_> np billh
<Hobbsee> Knowerrors: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/488064 is what i use
<billh> yeah, the only problem with kubuntu, and I'm starting to think it might be something else, is that I get the same KDE crashes under amd64 that I do under Debian unstable.
<billh> This is rather disturbing.
<billh> cbsnews.com crashes 100 percent of the time.
<apokryphos> I will have to try that when I'm back on my amd64
<billh> yeah, because this should be reported, but I can't really get into kubuntu development
<darkheart_> Okay, hopefully this upgrade works =)
<mcquaid> hello, i'm trying to compile twinklephone (voip app) but getting an error: hecking for qmake... no
<mcquaid> configure: error: Cannot find qmake in $QTDIR/bin.
<darkheart_> moodin/yakuake/katapult...chew on that gnome.
<mcquaid> i have all the qt dev files as far as i can see, and other kde apps compile fine
<blktiger> files list file for package 'foomatic-filters-ppds' is misisng final newline    --  Anybody?
<apokryphos> Riddell: when are you going to be interviewed by People Behind K? Stop evading! 8)
<xtacocorex> uboto tell mcquaid about qmake
<xtacocorex> mcquaid: can you search adept for it?
<darkheart_> blktiger: This problem is occuring during a fresh install right?
<blktiger> yes darkheart
<blktiger> first apt upgrade
<blktiger> replaced sources.list with what uboto told me
<mcquaid> starscalling, i do have qmake in /usr/bin
<darkheart_> blktiger: That's not good =\ Did you check the md5sum for the CD? (or did you get an official copy?)
<mcquaid> not sure what actually package provides it
<blktiger> umm nope I used the kubuntu dvd
<blktiger> i have official ubuntu cd
<darkheart_> blktiger: oh...okay, so you have everything installed, but when you try to install something it doesn't work?
<blktiger> i get into kde fine.. when I tried to do the first apt upgrade to get patches etc.. died
<blktiger> cant remove foomatic because kubuntu-desktop depends on it
<darkheart_> blktiger: You can always reinstall kubuntu-desktop after you remove it.
<blktiger> hmm trying it
<darkheart_> apokryphos: Hmmm...I got errors trying to upgrade >_<
<dark|blue> anyone know how to change the Shutdown/Logout picture(the one of the boring dragon)?
<blktiger> wont let me removve it
<apokryphos> darkheart: pastebin away
<Riddell> apokryphos: I have already interviewed myself for people behind KDE, but I have had good reasons not to publish it so far
<blktiger> gave me error
<Riddell> soon though
<blktiger> anyway to fix it or should I just reinstall.. if reinstall... is it better to do ubuntu and add kubuntu-desktop or what
* apokryphos looks forward to it
<blktiger> <-- had no problem with standard ubuntu installs in the past
<blktiger> but quanta and fish rule
<darkheart_> apokryphos: Where would I find errors from adept? I see it in the console window in the program, but it's not very informative.
<Knowerrors> is seamonkey out for ubuntu yet?
<apokryphos> darkheart: don't really know; just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<darkheart_> apokryphos: Basically just says 'Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/kdepim-kresources_4%3a.5.0-0ubuntu0breezy2_i386.deb'
<apokryphos> try the above
<adoyretsamon> in other words that file is damaged and needs to be downloaded again... try what apokryphos says
<darkheart_> apokryphos: I am, it looks like I didn't have kdepim-resources package installed (I had to run 'apt-get -f install')
<apokryphos> was gonna suggest that next ;-)
<darkheart_> apokryphos: Oooh >_<
<darkheart_> I'm getting a few lines like this though: ** (process:10696): CRITICAL **: egg_desktop_entries_add_group: assertion `egg_desktop_entries_lookup_group (entries, group_name) == NULL' failed
<apokryphos> where?
<darkheart_> I'll pastebin
<dncwalk> hiya everyone..havent been here in over a year...but got a question.. how can i change the default username/hostname on the livecd for a remaster?
<darkheart_> apokryphos: LoL this is bad. I can't load the pastebin in konq.
<apokryphos> what's the problem?
<darkheart_> apokryphos: Could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_http'.
<apokryphos> darkheart: yes, you'll want to restart your KDE after you upgrade =)
<apokryphos> darkheart: if you get no errors with your sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then things went smoothly.
<apokryphos> key on *errors*
<darkheart_> apokryphos: LoL okay, let me tell you what happened though. I was using adept to install, so I did a full upgrade in it
<darkheart_> apokryphos: But it errored out about the kdepim-resources package.
<apokryphos> darkheart: I know; just kill adepet and try that command now :P
<darkheart_> apokryphos: It went back to the main menu and still showed those packages as upgradable, so I tried the command in the console
<darkheart_> apokryphos: That's when I got a bunch of errors like above (the egg_desktop_entries....)
<dark|blue> anyone know how to change the Shutdown/Logout picture(the one of the boring dragon)?
<apokryphos> darkheart: ok, /msg them to me then
<darkheart_> ok
<dncwalk> apokryphos: got an answer to my question maybe?
<apokryphos> heh
<apokryphos> dncwalk: no idea I'm afraid
<dncwalk> you helped me alot back in the days..
<apokryphos> darkheart_: =)
<dncwalk> dangit
<darkheart_> lol
<darkheart_> Had a feeling that was gonna happen.
<apokryphos> dncwalk: wow, I've been using Kubuntu for over a year, how about that =)
<dncwalk> yea..been a while
<dncwalk> i actually remember you from here..or ubuntu
<dncwalk> it was like 2 years ago
<apokryphos> definitely means it's time to try another distro, but I'm too lazy -- would take some time to learn it as I know Kubuntu
<apokryphos> dncwalk: definitely not 2 years -- I haven't been using Linux for that long :)
<Riddell> darkheart_: konqi isn't boring!
<dncwalk> really..
<dncwalk> hmm
<dncwalk> i know the nick from s0omewhere
<darkheart_> Riddell: Wasn't me! =)
<dark|blue> lol, ok, well, maybe I wont call him boring, but...not so "good looking" ;)
<darkheart_> apokryphos: Okay, screw that. Haha, pastebin ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6517
<dark|blue> and id rather have something else instead of him
<apokryphos> darkheart_: and what's the conclusion of the last matter?
<dark|blue> no one seems to know how to change it though :/
<darkheart_> apokryphos: That's it. If those messages aren't critical, I guess it finished.
<apokryphos> darkheart_: sure; now just restart kde and it should be fine.
<darkheart_> apokryphos: Alright then, see you in a bit hehe.
<Knowerrors> Anybody running timidity with softsynth for midi?
<apokryphos> dark|blue: it's a kdmism, I'd presume -- so just check what things that installs
<Riddell> apokryphos: you have not been using kubuntu for over a year :)
<apokryphos> heh, miscalculated releases
<apokryphos> reassuring, I can go on using it
<dark|blue> well, i've allready installed kde, so cant see where it has been installed, thing is, over on kde-look, there are "guides" on how to do it, but, they dont seem to work with kubuntu
<apokryphos> Riddell: when do you classify Kubuntu's birth, out of interest? Hoary?
<apokryphos> dark|blue: you can; see what files kdm brings in
<_alan> is there a way in Kbuntu to ressurect Alsa sound when it dissapeers?
<dark|blue> hmm, does anyone else have this folder? ~/.kde/share/apps/ksmserver/
<apokryphos> _alan: "disappears"?
<_alan> it just vanishes , in the sense that it says loading modules setting up alsa etc on boot but then no sound
<darkheart_> Oh...that sucks so bad..
<_alan> all mixer levels are on and up etc
<darkheart_> Now I can't get dual monitor support.
<apokryphos> why?
<darkheart_> apokryphos: No idea...I just rebooted and it doesn't work anymore.
<darkheart_> apokryphos: s/rebooted/restarted kde/
<_alan> does kbuntu use alsaconf?
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> alsaconf was removed for various reasons.
<_alan> so how do you get alsa working again if it is not
<crimsun> _alan: do you have an ISA card or something?
<_alan> its a via motherboard
<crimsun> more details?
<crimsun> I can't read your mind.
<_alan> could the via motherboard be isa?
<darkheart_> Argh...any idea how to fix dual monitor support? Was working fine...
<_alan> dumb question
<crimsun> _alan: it _could_ be, yes.  lspci -v |grep -i audio
<_alan> brb doing it
<_alan> it just goes to next prompt line no error
<_alan> what does  lspci -v |grep -i audio do?
<Knowerrors> Anybody here try Tavia khtml based web browser?
<darkheart_> What might prevent KDE from using my second monitor? I've an ATI card and the fglrx driver is installed, I just upgraded to KDE 3.5 though and it broke my dual monitor support
<darkheart_> I tried running fglrxconfig again to generate the xorg.conf, but it doesn't seem to work.
<m_tadeu> hi everyone....I don't seem to be able to pair bluetooth devices...how to do it?
<_alan> my sound card iis via 8235
<_alan> can anyone help me with a sound problem
<tdmg> how do I get my NVidia drivers to install openGL headers?
<visik7> I've amarok and firefox (run with artsdsp) playing 2 audio but I can listen only to one
<tdmg> anybody? :-/
<tdmg> :(
* tdmg cries
<_steven> I have always used gnome-never thought KDE was this cool. ;)
<tdmg> I repeat.....can anyone help me with me NVidia drivers?
* tdmg sighs
<Tm_T> what about it?
<_steven> only thing is firefox looks a little strange...
<Tm_T> tdmg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/binaryhowto/NVIDIA
<Tm_T> good enough?
<tdmg> thanks :D
<tdmg> I'll try it out :)
<_steven> why does firefox look "strange" using Kubuntu(KDE)? strange I mean outdated looking interface
<visik7> _steven: fix it using K->sys_pref->aspect->gtk styles and fonts...
<_steven> visik7, thanks
<seth_k|lappy> _steven, if you don't have that option, you need to install gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<_steven> ahh
<visik7> kubuntu should install by default (at least kubuntu-desktop package)
<_steven> yes it installed by default
<_steven> I fixed it somewhat (using qt);however, that does leave me with the question.  Why does firefox depend on Gtk config?
<visik7> firefox is written in gtk
<_steven> hmm, are you sure about that?
<xtacocorex> firefox's xul uses gtk calls
<visik7> http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/system-requirements.html
<xtacocorex> someone mentioned that here a while ago
<visik7> as u can see gtk2 is required
<visik7> ok here  is 3:47 ZULU - time to sleep
<_steven> hm ok thanks
<xwolf-> what's X?
<jsubl2> X is short for X display manager -- Xorg
<xwolf-> what's Xorg?
<xwolf-> O_o
<jsubl2> google
<jsubl2> http://www.x.org/
* HymnToLife is away: I'm busy
<damnhil> what's the difference between edubuntu and ubuntu?
<xwolf-> how can i run my installed kubuntu from vmware?
<duckx0r> does anyone know where the khotkeys config file is stored?
<duckx0r> hmm nm i found it (i think)
<xwolf-> duckx0r tell me
<duckx0r> xwolf-, ~/.kde/share/config/khotkeysrc
<duckx0r> I'm trying to figure out how I can create a hotkey (keyboard shortcut > keyboard input) that inputs the left arrow
<duckx0r> but I can't seem to figure it out
<xwolf-> good luck.
<duckx0r> yeah i know i'm gonna need it
<xwolf-> is there a program that allows me to *run* my *installed* kubuntu from windows?
<xwolf-> i thought of vmware but just figured out all it does is emulation
<duckx0r> vmware isn't an emulator
<xwolf-> whatever... it doesn't seem to do what i want
<duckx0r> it should let you run it if you configure it right
<xwolf-> all i want is to run kubuntu from windows while i have a really big download in progress
<xwolf-> then i'll just take vmware out
<duckx0r> lol
<duckx0r> i dunno
<xwolf-> there doesn't seem to be somebody who does (or either a program that actually does what i need)
<xtacocorex> starscalling: the url for the wiki page to irc info seems to be incorrect: ht/toptp://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<xtacocorex> starscalling: in the topic, forgot to mention that
<starscalling> xtacocorex, tell um
<starscalling> naloith or so :D
<starscalling> im not an op
<xtacocorex> starscalling: oh, i just saw your name in the topic set thing
<starscalling> ya
<starscalling> it wasnt locked to ops only changing it earlier and someone did
<starscalling> so i tested and got the kops to change
<xtacocorex> nalioth: the url for the wiki page to irc info in the topic seems to be incorrect: ht/toptp://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<starscalling> try um !kops please fix topic
<starscalling> or so
<starscalling> make it http anyway lol
* mode/#kubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-t]  by nalioth
<xtacocorex> starscalling: ah, i think i was around for that
* ..[topic/#kubuntu:starscalling] : Happy New Year! | Dapper Flight 2 out | KDE 3.5 is out http://tinyurl.com/dlrf9 (the KPDF problem is fixed in the latest packages) | Breezy fixes in breezy-updates | Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ http://kudos.berlios.de | Please don't paste into the channel:  use http://kubuntu.pastebin.com | IRC info and channels in other languages: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/InternetRelayChat
<nalioth> xtacocorex: can you fix it please?
<nalioth> xtacocorex: is it correct now?
<xtacocorex> nalioth: it looks good now
<starscalling> testing :)
* mode/#kubuntu [+t]  by nalioth
* mode/#kubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<xtacocorex> link works for me
<starscalling> same here
<starscalling> ok bbiab
<xtacocorex> ok
<moshe> does anyone know why mkisofs would return "Unable to make a DVD-Video image.
<moshe> " without any other information or clues?
<blackflag> hello all,
<blackflag> can someone tell me how I can edit a PDF file?
<blackflag> I can do an import with kword
<blackflag> but alot of of signs are away after importing
<blackflag> Is there a better way?
* xtacocorex is away: sleep
<blackflag> nobody knows something?
<blackflag> I can not find a PDF editor for Linux
<blackflag> Does someoen know  software who can edit PDF's ?
<viviersf> you cannot edit pdf's
<viviersf> :/
<blackflag> why not?
<blackflag> Under m$ I can
<viviersf> with what app ?
<blackflag> with adobe professionell
<viviersf> ok look
<viviersf> pdf = adobe
<viviersf> so their apps can
<viviersf> you can use an hack to edit them
<viviersf> pdf2html
<viviersf> converts it to html
<viviersf> then you just need a way to make a new one
<viviersf> or convert html to pdf
<blktiger> is there a way to make splash screen say kubuntu in blue again
<blackflag> okay, but I have an existing PDF formular that I want to edit
<blackflag> I tried kword to imort
<blackflag> but during import there is  a information loss
<viviersf> hmmm
<blackflag> so not all from pdf is imported
<viviersf> yeah
<blackflag> but Im able to edit
<blackflag> But the imported PDF dont look like the original
<viviersf> lol
<viviersf> yeah
<blackflag> may be there is a trick?
<viviersf> its cos the information loss
<viviersf> maby it looses colors / settings / styles aswell
<blackflag> yes
<blackflag> So how I can do a good import?
<blackflag> or converting to .ps and import in scribus
<blackflag> pdf2 ps dont work here
<blackflag> I installed the lastest ghostscript
<blackflag> but when I use pdf2ps it gives errors
<leafw> adept appears to be hanged after I pushed "upgrade" for the linux kernel. Anyone knows what it is doing? I didn't push "commit", so is it only downloading or what?
<leafw> I just can't figure out what in the world must it be doing
<leafw> and wether it'd be unwise to kill it
<leafw> I need to get stuff done
<leafw> anyone alive ?
* mez_ is alove
<mez_> I think there are lots of people in the world who are alive
<aftertaf> happy new year to all :] 
<dandielionous> Does anyone know what the financial program for kubuntu is?
<seth_k|lappy> dandielionous, kmymoney2
<dandielionous> ty seth_k|lappy
<dandielionous> I just got the program installed finally.
<dandielionous> Been working on getting my computer running right after switching to linux for three weeks now.
<dandielionous> Been working on getting kubuntu installed since 6:00 last night.
<dandielionous> Reinstalled my system about 6 times today.
<dandielionous> Nice to have an easy answer for once.
<dandielionous> ty
<JabberWo1ky> Why would you need to reinstall six times?  I didn't want to ask for fear he would answer...
<kkathman> yah...dont understand that one
<Hobbsee> who reinstalled 6 times?  and why?
<kkathman> good question
<sampan> maybe he just liked the install screens
<JabberWo1ky> Can dependencies be added to packaged debs?  I've been building several packages for my own use with checkinstall, and figured I might toss them online, but checkinstall seems to ignore dependencies.  wlassistant, basKet 0.6a, etc.
<JabberWo1ky> BTW -- the new year release of the new BasKet is quite nice...
<Hobbsee> JabberWo1ky: you were building basket with checkinstall?
<JabberWo1ky> Hobbsee: Yup.
<JabberWo1ky> Works fine.
<Hobbsee> do you have a link there of the updated version?
<JabberWokky> Yeah... hang on a sec...
<Hobbsee> JabberWokky: dont worry, i found it
<JabberWokky> Probably better, anyway... it has two lib dependencies (acl and extended attr) that aren't indicated in the package I made.
<JabberWokky> http://cheshirehall.org/utilities/deb/basket_0.6.0Alpha1-1_i386.deb   (For what it's worth)
<Hobbsee> JabberWokky: ah...no wonder i only saw 0.5.0!
<R0bNyc> if u had a choice what would u choose .. Electronics engineering Technology (1) , Networking Technology (2) , Industrial Electronics Technology (Computer Technology Track) (3) , Industrial Electronics & Networking Technology (Double Major) (4), or Business Administration - Accouting (
<JabberWokky> Hobbsee: He says it's stable, and other than input/export (which is stubbed off with a "not yet" dialog box), it works great.  BIG leap over the old version.  I thought 0.5 was a semi-neat toy.  0.6 just got added to my default session on my desktop.
<aftertaf> JabberWokky:  what's basket do?
<JabberWokky> R0bNyc: I'd choose something that I thought I'd enjoy.  Your career will bounce around after graduation and you can make a living with any of those.
<JabberWokky> aftertaf: http://basket.kde.org/
<aftertaf> hehe
<aftertaf> linux is diy :] 
* aftertaf disengages lazy mode
* Mez pokes JabberWokky hmm - thats my old nickname :P evil :d (but cky not kky
<Mez> hehe
<Mez> I said KY
<JabberWokky> Heh, well, it's either a URL or I paste the "What is it?" paragraph from that same page.  The URL gives you pretty pictures.
<aftertaf> lol
<JabberWokky> Mez: Yup.  But I probably have been using it longer than you.  ;)   It's intentionally misspelled for kibo'esque reasons.  I got tired of somebody else having the same handle.
<Hobbsee> JabberWokky: ah ok, i dont think they put alpahs into the repositories though
<Mez> JabberWokky, I used since 98 - but meh :D :P
<JabberWokky> Mez: Around 1988 for me.  :P   Xandar before that, and then I hit somebody in France with it.
<blackflag> is there a way to convert a PDF to EPS ?
<Mez> lol
<Mez> :)
<JabberWokky> Mez: After the internet went commercial, I gave up and accepted that people will duplicate short strings.
<JabberWokky> Hobbsee: Yeah - I'm looking at packaging some nice little packages and tossing them up on my webpage for people to use.
<Mez> lol :D
<Mez> yeah - I know 4 people (including me) IRL that use the nickname Mez
<Hobbsee> JabberWokky: use the effort you'd spend there, and learn to package properly, then upload to revu - kubuntu wants more developers
<Mez> which reminds me
<Mez> we have someone waiting to join the kubuntu-dev team
<Hobbsee> oh?
<Mez> ah
<odat> gnome vs kde is oh so clear to me now
<Mez> Riddell got there
<aftertaf> lol
<JabberWokky> Hobbsee: Yeah - that's Option 2, but since I'm already packaging my own debs with checkinstall, I figured adding dependencies would be a minimal step to at least make them available for people who don't know what to do with source.
<Hobbsee> JabberWokky: debian/control <-- modify the file as appropriate
<JabberWokky> Is there a resource for ubuntu packaging specifically, or is the Debian HOWTO the best starting point?
<apokryphos> http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuPackagingGuide
<JabberWokky> apokryphos: Thanks.
<JabberWokky> apokryphos: Or rather, damn you to heck for giving me something else to go through and figure out.  ;)
<Mez> JabberWokky, #ubuntu-motu-school
<fatejudger> is there a way to change printer margins?
<billh> What's the best way of making all apt-gets use the http protocol instead of the CD drive ?
<billh> It's doing that for some packages and I'd like it to stop
<billh> duh, never mind :)
<fatejudger> sorry to ask this again, but I had to close Konversation when I restarted KDE
<fatejudger> does anyone know how to set printer margins?
<Hobbsee> got no idea sorry fatejudger - no one answered
<sampan> system settings --> printers (click on the printer in question) --> instances (tab) --> settings --> margins (tab) ?
<sampan> at least that's where it is for me ... as well as in print dialog boxes of kdeprint/cups apps
<fatejudger> sampan: thank you
<fatejudger> sampan: my documents seem to be printing right off the edge of the paper...
<sampan> were you able to adjust it?  still borked? or printing properly now?
<sampan> i had that happen once -- dunno if it was the same cause, but i had to reset the paper size from A4 (euro/world standard?) to US Letter
<dani> hi everyone
<dani> hello?
<Hobbsee> hi dani
<kareljan> hello
<penguinzdr> hi
<kareljan> I'm new in Linux
<kareljan> And I want to install realvnc
<kareljan> But I have no Idea how to do it :-)
<kareljan> can anyone help me?
<kareljan> there is an install script, but it doesn't seem to work. Or I don't use i right
<kareljan> anyone?
<penguinzdr> use kaffeine
<kareljan> thats a mediaplayer?
<kareljan> it doesn't recognize any file
<penguinzdr> yes , it is
<penguinzdr> you must install some packages to play
<penguinzdr> i don't remember wich
<lwizardl> !dvdrip
<ubotu> lwizardl: I don't know, could you explain it?
<lwizardl> !dvd:rip
<lwizardl> ok why won't adept or apt-get find dvd:rip
<ndazza> because the package name doesn't have a : in it
<lwizardl> i've tried dvdrip & video-dvdrip
<crown> dvdrip is in the list
<ndazza> dazza@dazzle:~$ apt-cache search dvdrip
<ndazza> dvdrip - perl front end for transcode
<ramtha> hi
<ramtha> short sed question
<ramtha> how can i add after each line a ";" with something like sed?
<ndazza> hi
<kareljan> can someone help me with the installation of realvnc? (www.realvnc.com) I'm a total newbie in linux
<ndazza> try sed 's/$/;/'
<ndazza> kareljan: server or client?
<kareljan> server
<ndazza> ramtha: $ represents the end of line character IIRC
<ndazza> ramtha: if you want it to operate on a file it's something like sed -i <pattern> <filename>
<ndazza> kareljan: try tightvnc. Install the package tightvncserver using adept or kynaptic
<ndazza> kareljan: from memory it will work with realvnc clients
<ramtha> thx
<ramtha> i try
<lwizardl> ok what is the dvdrip called
<kareljan> ok thanx
<ndazza> lwizardl: the package is called dvdrip. it's in multiverse so make sure u have that in your sources.list
<kareljan> ndazza:  tightvnc is not in the list
<ramtha> ndazza: this places a ";" before every line..any hint to put it after every line?
<ndazza> ramtha: whoops! try ^ instead of $
<tenco> someone using the kiosk framework here?
<ndazza> kareljan: it's in the universe repository, make sure that is in your list of sources
<ramtha> ndazza: with $, the first caracter of every line will be replaced with ;. with ^ a ; will be put before every line
<ramtha> not behind every line :)
<lwizardl> ndazza: i thought i had both multiverse and universe enabled
<ndazza> lwizardl: hmm, have you done an update? there's also a package called vncserver in universe, and one called svncserver, vnc4server, ...
<kompaso> someone knows why a kubuntu dapper breaks just at the beginning of install on a laptop?
<kareljan> ndazza: the universe repository?????
<kareljan> I'm a newbie
<ndazza> ramtha: man sed. i thought it was $ or ^ but perhaps i'm wrong
<ndazza> ramtha: or in konqueror, info://sed
<ndazza> kareljan: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kareljan> thanx
<ndazza> np
<kareljan> ndazza: I have installed the package but I don't see it in the menu
<ndazza> kareljan: try alt+f2 -> vncserver
<ndazza> or tightvncserver
<spikeh> is it possible to change the scroll wheel settings in Kubuntu?
<ndazza> depending on which package you installed
<kareljan> I installed the tightserver
<lwizardl> ok how can i make sure universe & multiverse are setup correctly
<ndazza> kareljan: then i think it's tightvncserver...
<ndazza> lwizardl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<kareljan> ndazza: ok I did that
<kareljan> ndazza: how can I see if it's running?
<ndazza> lwizardl: also look over /etc/apt/sources.list and look for references to universe and multiverse
<ndazza> kareljan: if i remember anything about vnc, it should have asked u to set a password...
<ndazza> kareljan: otherwise, you could go to a command prompt and type netstat -tanpl
<ndazza> kareljan: look for an application listening on the VNC port (i don't remember what port that is...)
<ndazza> kareljan: you could also read the man page for tightvncserver, alt+f2 -> man://tightvncserver
<kareljan> ndazza: now it gives a font error
<ndazza> kareljan: okay, don't know what that is! try opening konsole and running man tightvncserver
<kareljan> did that an than it gives the font error
<ndazza> while konsole is opening? or when you try to run the command?
<wsjunior> i've just installed ubuntu 5.10 but i really hate gnome.. is there an easy way to transform ubuntu in kubuntu without have to download kubuntu's iso and install everything again?
<Hobbsee> wsjunior: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kareljan> Font directory '/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/' not found - ignoring
<ndazza> wsjunior: there's a package called kubuntu-desktop which will install it for you
<kareljan> ndazza:  this is it
<wsjunior> ndazza, will it uninstall gnome as well?
<ndazza> kareljan: when does that error pop up? while konsole is starting? or after you get to a command prompt?
<ndazza> wsjunior: no
<ndazza> wsjunior: i don't know of an easy way to remove gnome, but it will happily co-exist beside kde
<kareljan> ndazza: I types tightvncserver in the console it asked fora password and then it says that it can't find the fonts
<spikeh> is it possible to change the scroll wheel settings in Kubuntu?
<ndazza> kareljan: ahh. okay, perhaps the packagers fudged the font directories or something. try one of the other packages, like vncserver
<wsjunior> ndazza, thank you!
<ndazza> wsjunior: no worries
<wsjunior> Hobbsee, thanks :)
<Hobbsee> !+removegnome
<ubotu> Hobbsee: Did you get hit by a windmill?
<Hobbsee> hey, i had that in there!
<Hobbsee> no problems wsjunior
<Hobbsee> !+removegnome
<ubotu> I heard removegnome is to fully remove gnome, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96046
<Hobbsee> wsjunior: ^
<kareljan> usage: vncserver [:<number>]  [-name <desktop-name>]  [-depth <depth>] 
<kareljan>                  [-geometry <width>x<height>] 
<kareljan>                  [-pixelformat rgbNNN|bgrNNN] 
<kareljan>                  <Xvnc-options>...
<kareljan>        vncserver [-clean]  -kill :<number>
<kareljan> ndazza:  how do I use this?
<penguinzdr> how can i untar tgz archives?
<wsjunior> Hobbsee, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is installing kde 3.4.3 how to install kde 3.5?
<Hobbsee> add the kde3.5 repo
<Hobbsee> !+kde3.5
<ubotu> I guess kde3.5 is http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<Hobbsee> see that announcement
<wsjunior> i'll take a look now
<lwizardl> ok i do have it all enabled
<Hobbsee> that extra repository?
<Hobbsee> then update, and upgrade
<Hobbsee> !tell penguinzdr about tar
<penguinzdr> !tar
<penguinzdr> hmm... ubotu don't tells me anything
<Hobbsee> it should
<Hobbsee> !+tar
<ubotu> somebody said tar was ,TAR archives ,in the GUI use 'FileRoller' for all your extraction needs, to extract tar archives from the command line 'tar -xf <file.tar>' or if they are gzipped/bz2zipped use 'tar -xzf <file.tar.gz> '  or  'tar -xjf <flie.tar.bz2> '  respectivly.  'man tar' for more info.
<penguinzdr> maybe irssi don't opens automatically a query window?
<Hobbsee> it does, when someone sends you a message - alt+number that's on the bottom of the screen
<Hobbsee> anyway, it's tar -xf <file.tar>
<penguinzdr> ok
<lwizardl> did the update & upgrade
<lwizardl> still no dvdrip
<Hobbsee> dvdrip?
<lwizardl> dvd backup program
<lwizardl> i have both multiverse & universe enabled
<lwizardl> did the update/upgrade
<lwizardl> and its still not there
<Hobbsee> what about sudo apt-get install dvdrip?
<lwizardl> E: Couldn't find package dvdrip
<Hobbsee> !info dvdrip
<ubotu> dvdrip: (perl front end for transcode), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 1:0.52.5-0.0 (breezy), Packaged size: 365 kB, Installed size: 1656 kB
<Hobbsee> are you sure you got multiverse enabled?
<lwizardl> everything with deb with a # before it i removed the #
<Hobbsee> !tell lwizardl about multiverse
<Hobbsee> multiverse you have to manually add
<lwizardl> ok i'll try that
<lwizardl> hmm seems that worked
<Hobbsee> lwizardl: oh good!
<spikeh> some applications such as VLC media player have a horrid monospace font, is it possible to change this?
<Hobbsee> spikeh: in kcontrol, fonts?  there's a monospace font setting...
<spikeh> Hobbsee: I've tried that but it doesn't apply to VLC
<Hobbsee> darn!
<spikeh> Hobbsee: the same applies to applications like XMMS
<hunika> hello
<hunika> help me
<hunika> how do i disable
<hunika> my firewall
<hunika> help me
<hunika> how do i disable my firewall
<hunika> totally disable
<hunika> Anybody here/
<hunika> ?
<hunika> nobody here?
<puckman> of course there are people here :P
<hunika> puckman: help me
<hunika> puckman: i installed kmyfirewall and now i cna not disable it
<puckman> I would have no idea how to do that, soorry.
<Xemanth^> hunika: iptables --flush ?
<Xemanth^> :)
<hunika> Xemanth^: yes
<hunika> just help me
<Xemanth^> hunika: iptables --flush removes all firewall rules
<hunika> Xemanth^: to disable that firewall
<hunika> Xemanth^: how
<hunika> ?
<Xemanth^> hmm haven't ever used kmyfirewall
<hunika> Xemanth^: just disable everything
<hunika> Xemanth^: how I make that?
<Xemanth^> hunika: in konsole sudo iptables --flush
<hunika> Xemanth^: i need a restart
<hunika> ?
<hunika> Xemanth^:  thanks a lot
<hunika> Xemanth^: it is ok now
<Xemanth^> hunika: no problem
<Xemanth^> :P
<SirKillalot> how can I turn off the autosearch of kbluetoothd for new BT devices?
<hunika> Xemanth^: thanks thanks again
<Xemanth^> hunika: *kiss*
<hunika> Xemanth^: where are you from
<Xemanth^> hunika: finland
<hunika> Xemanth^: I am from a little bit far from there! ROMANIA
<Xemanth^> oh :)
<hunika> Xemanth^: What?
<Xemanth^> hunika: thats far away
<hunika> Xemanth^: I am hungarian anyway
<hunika> Xemanth^: Probably you've heard that hungary was divided after the World War
<Xemanth^> zdravo?
<Xemanth^> yeah i have heard :P
<hunika> Xemanth^: so my mother tongue is hungarian but my passport is romanian :(
<_matt> Hi everyone!
<Xemanth^> hunika: yop, now i'm little quiet because i'm rather buzy
<Xemanth^> quite* i mean
<hunika> Xemanth^: No problem. I don't disturb you. I leave you to work
<Sastkryptlox> how do i find out which bversion of kubuntu i am running on my system? ^^
<Sastkryptlox> (sorry for the newbie question ;))
<SirKillalot> is there something in konqueror similar to nautilus' computer:/// path?
<SirKillalot> where I can see all mounted devices
<_matt> hi sirkillalot
<SirKillalot> hi
<_matt> mounted devices - go in to system  settings
<_matt> then disk & filesystems
<_matt> this will show you your disks
<_matt> look at the ones that are 'enabled'
<SirKillalot> I want to access them through konqueror, that's the point
<SirKillalot> in nautilus you can list all mounts in 'computer:///'
<SirKillalot> is there such acronym in konqueror?
<_matt> im not too sure about the acronyn, however, knonqueror is simplified in kubuntu
<SirKillalot> hm, i didn't know that
<SirKillalot> for example?
<_matt> in order to get the left panel back - so that you can see mounted points go here
<SirKillalot> press F9
<_matt> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<_matt> then 'How do I change Konqueror back to the default KDE profiles?'
<_matt> does this help?
<SirKillalot> lets see
<_matt> let me know!
* xtacocorex is away: work
<FHX_away> Hi, could anyone help me? I'm getting some nasty make errors.
<FHX> Heh. Guess not.
<nkuttler> is gnome in kubuntu as well? or can i mix ubuntu and kubuntu sources if i want gnome and kde?
<Tonio_> nkuttler: it is not installed by default
<Tonio_> but of course tou can install it if you want
<`Nomad> !menu
<ubotu> `Nomad: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<nkuttler> Tonio_: ok, great
<`Nomad> Good morning all..  I run KDE 3.5 and I forgot what the command is to refresh the menu items.. I installed many new things that don't show up..
<chelu> hi
<chelu> I've problems installing amsn
<chelu> I try with the .deb and the .bin
<chelu> but both send an error
<chelu> the .deb can't find "path" and the .bin need tcl-dev but I can't install it via apt-get
<chelu> what can I do?
<Tonio_> chelu: are you installing it from an official repo <,
<Tonio_> ?
<Tonio_> what version are you installing ?
<visik7> had anyone try gplflash2 ?
<hunika> Tm_T: hello
<hunika> Tm_T: are you there?
<chelu> Tonio_: soz I was eating
<chelu> i'm trying to install 0.95-1
<chelu> downloaded from the official web page
<chelu> but I can run it
<Tonio_> according to what I remember the debian package given doesn't work fine...
<Tonio_> let me have a look
<chelu> oks, thx
<Tonio_> chelu: stupid question but why using gaim instead of kopete ?
<Tonio_> I mean, gaim isn't well integrated in kubuntu....
<chelu> i'm using kopete atm
<chelu> but I'd like to use amsn
<Tonio_> hum sorry for my post, s/gaim/amsn, of course
<Tonio_> chelu, any specific need of 0.95 version instead of the actual 0.94 ?
<chelu> yes, I need the webcam support
<chelu> but I remember that 0.95 is the last stable
<Tonio_> yes but not in ubuntu....
<Tonio_> I didn't found a package for breezy, but it appears that you have an amsncvs debian package on the freecontrib repo
<chelu> what can I add that repo to my apt?
<chelu> I'm noob :(
<Tonio_> let me check
<chelu> oks, thx a lot
<Tonio_> no pb, anyway, if I may give you my point of view
<chelu> oks
<Tonio_> the best way to get confortable with ubuntu if you're a noob is to manage to do with the official repos only as long it is possible
<Tonio_> other packages are not tested, validated etc...
<chelu> aham
<Tonio_> I personaly prefer to use another software waiting for my preferred one to be packaged with the good version than starting using external repos
<Tonio_> so if I were you, I would probably wait for dapper and use kopete
<chelu> aham
<Tonio_> but let me give you the repo url
<Tonio_> then you do what you want
<chelu> oks, thx again
<Tonio_> add this repo using adept or directly in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Tonio_> http://antesis.freecontrib.org/mirrors/ubuntu/freecontrib/ breezy free non-free
<Tonio_> copy the full line
<Tonio_> then update and install the package called amsncvs
<chelu> ookey, I'm trying
<Tonio_> k
<chelu> now is downloading
<chelu> it appears to work fine
<chelu> thank you very much Tonio_ :D
<Tonio_> no pb :)
<fischi> does anyone know in which package HEAD is located?
<apokryphos> fischi: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<fischi> ok thx apokryphos :)
<Tm_T> hunika: ?
<hunika> Tm_T: do you remember i said to you about that kopete problem
<hunika> Tm_T: but you leaved
<Tm_T> ah, what problem
<hunika> Tm_T: My contacts can not see my contact photo, but i can see theirs. I DO NOT HAVE A FIREWALl
<Tm_T> ah
<Tm_T> that problem
<Tm_T> check your global identity settings
<hunika> Tm_T: what to look for?
<hunika> it is enabled
<Tm_T> and has contact photo too?
<Tm_T> you should not choose bigger photo than 96x96
<hunika> yes
<hunika> it has
<hunika> it is not a big photo
<Tm_T> check that one
<Tm_T> try with something small, like 48x48
<Tm_T> just for test
<hunika> ok
<hunika> but my contacts are not online at the moment
<Tm_T> I am
<hunika> Tm_T: my msn email hbajtalan@hotmail.com
<Tm_T> added
<Tm_T> hunika: Good luck ;-P
<hunika> Tm_T: thanks :)
<hunika> Tm_T: another thing is that yahoo users can not send files to me
<admrl> hunika did you say what im client you are using..?
<ninHer> hi all
<hunika> admrl: KOPETE
<JakubS_> is it possible to have networkmanager connecting immediately, before kde session and nm-applet is launched?
<admrl> hunika: file sharing isnt too old in kopete so it is most likely a bit touchy
<admrl> hunika: have you tried using gaim..?
<admrl> or yahoo has a linux client
<admrl> and you could try that also
<hunika> admrl: Gaim is too old, it does not have a style, a beauty, it looks like windows
<hunika> 95
<admrl> lol
* buz is wondering if theres a way to produce popups from the cli?
<hunika> admrl:  the whole GNOME looks like Windows 95
<buz> (as it doesnt seem to tbe possible to have popups driven by kmail filtering)
<admrl> then if how it looks is more important than usability than dont complain :)
<hunika> admrl: do you use skype linux?
<admrl> no
<admrl> i actually use kopete
<admrl> when i first came to linux i used kopete but file sending in kopete wasnt ready for me so i wasnt ready for kopete
<admrl> i used gaim until kopete did what i wanted it to do
<hunika> admrl: but you don't use voice calling?
<admrl> no
<hunika> ok
<hunika> than
<admrl> hunika: if you have a question and no one on here can help i would suggest a google search tho
<hunika> admrl: I have just a small question not problem
<hunika> admrl: Skype for Linux is quite old is not it?
<Tm_T> hunika: should not be that old
<admrl> i first heard about it less than a year ago
<hunika> Tm_T: it does not looks like the one for Windows. And in windows skype I have video support too
<admrl> hunika: have you got your webcam working at the moment..?
<hunika> admrl: my dog has broken my webcam :)))))))))))))))))))))
<hunika> admrl: I can not use it now
<hunika> :)))))))))))))))))))))))
<admrl> hunika: have you tried it in ubuntu..?
<hunika> admrl: what?
<admrl> the drivers in ubuntu for most or all webcam drivers is broken by default and must be recompiled
<hunika> admrl: here I am talking about a skype version for Linux that supports video calls
<admrl> ok coming to your computer you arnt talking about using your webcam and having someone seeing you
<hunika> admrl: yes I am just asking if there is a beta version of skype for linux which supports video calls
<admrl> http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9547010460.html
<admrl> Skype has hinted that its new video phone service -- available only for Windows XP users at this time -- will likely be available for Linux and Macintosh soon,
<admrl> that is from december 1st of 2005
<admrl> hunika: anything else..?
<hunika> admrl: no thanks.. Thanks again
<admrl> yep yep
<hunika> If I have forgotten my password at freenode
<hunika> how can i get it?
<hunika> admrl: ?
<admrl> lol i have noooo clue
<hunika_> whoops
<admrl> make a new one** i was trying to say
<admrl> *****/<nick hunika_ than make a new account with freenode
<admrl> that would be the best i can tell you
<admrl> anyone using the new version of amsn
<beast> admrl: i am
<admrl> beast: does webcam support actually work
<beast> admrl: yes it does
<apokryphos> very well, yup
<beast> admrl: ink too
<admrl> they clamed it in the cvs a while back but you had to do some funny things with some dependencies that i was too scared to try
<admrl> beast: it works out of the box?
<admrl> w/o any tweaking
<beast> admrl: yes, it should
<admrl> wow thats interesting
<admrl> i wish i was at home :(
<admrl> it wouldbe fun to try
<beast> :)
<s43767> anyone knows of a (bash?) script for 5.10 that will install mp3/java/swf/dvd/etc... ?
<apokryphos> s43767: /msg ubotu easyubuntu
<admrl> s43767: id suggest adding ubuntu plf repo to your /etc/apt/sources.list
<s43767> thx
<s43767> admrl: ?
<admrl> s43767: http://wiki.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf
<admrl> :)
<admrl> that has everything you need and once you have it added
<admrl> you can use adept or synaptic or apt-get or whatever you use to install all of those things
<admrl> :D
<s43767> cool
<admrl> at the link it tells you how to do everything from the command line
<admrl> and if you k now about bash scripts you should know how to use the commandline
<xwolf-> is there a reason why vmware doesnt complete the booting of kubuntu installed here? (i created a vm with hard drive set as my own) it seems as if it just got nothing to do after "Checking battery state... [ok] "
<Bizzeh> hey
<Bizzeh> i cant seem to get my X server to start
<Bizzeh> complains of "no screen"
<eksajm> its something uncorrect in the config file
<Bizzeh> looks like its because it cant find my gfx card
<Bizzeh> pci-e radeon x700
<GenghisKhan> Bizzeh: look for other complaints
<admrl> Bizzeh: is it like that right after install..?
<Bizzeh> yes
<Bizzeh> right after install
<admrl> alright so you havnt tried to install drivers correct..?
<admrl> drivers for your graphics card
<Bizzeh> not yet, i was trying to use the standard stuff first
<Bizzeh> im grabbing the amd64 drivers for linux from ati now
<admrl> is this your first boot
<Bizzeh> didnt work on first, second, third of fourth
<swen> yes!
<admrl> alrighty i think the amd64 drivers is the best idea you could get unless your drivers are in the ubuntu repositorys
<admrl> do you know much about the commandline..?
<Bizzeh> yes
<NPC_Crys> Hey, I can't get lame installed. I checked apt-get as well as adept.
<Bizzeh> i cant get my wireless up tho
<Bizzeh> can someone make the bot tell me about rt2500
<NPC_Crys> !tell bizzeh about rt2500
<NPC_Crys> bizzeh just pm the bot and enter rt2500
<Bizzeh> i dont kno what the bots name is
<admrl> ifconfig i think would be a command used to bring up a connection
<NPC_Crys> ubotu
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: add multiverse. i think lame is in multiverse
<xwolf-> is there a reason why vmware doesnt complete the booting of kubuntu installed here? (i created a vm with hard drive set as my own) it seems as if it just got nothing to do after "Checking battery state... [ok] "
<NPC_Crys> genghiskhan I think I have multiverse enabled.
<hyperactivecrond> Is it possible to take the Kubuntu iso image, expand upon it to make it dvd size, take the resulting iso and burn it onto a dvd so it can be a live linux on dvd?
<Bizzeh> i iwconfig'ed my ra0 to set the ssidand encryption, i dont kno how to make it connect to the router/ap though
<hyperactivecrond> kubuntu live iso*
<NPC_Crys> hyperactivecrond: Yes, but I can't tell you how.
<hyperactivecrond> NPC_Crys: instructions on how to customize i've found on the wiki
<hyperactivecrond> but a cd iso image will boot from a dvd?
<admrl> hyperactivecrond: Pclinuxos has an app on the live cd after you do a hd install that will let you make a livecd
<NPC_Crys> I don't know. Try it. I know you can boot from a dvd, though.
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: lame is in multiverse in breezy. look at http://packages.ubuntu.com
<NPC_Crys> There is a live/install dvd option.
<hyperactivecrond> admrl: why do that when i can customize the kubuntu cd/
<NPC_Crys> GenghisKhan: so how do I add multiverse to adept? I thought I allready had.
<admrl> ive never done any work with live cds i just new of that script and thought it would be usefull for what you are doing
<hyperactivecrond> NPC_Crys: i mean to take the livecd, expand it so that it's more than a cd size (dvd size) than burn it to a dvd
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: dunno, i allways edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand
<NPC_Crys> hyperactivecrond: If you have a spare dvd just try it, right? couldn't hurt.
<hyperactivecrond> lol NPC_Crys ok
<NPC_Crys> Sounds like the only thing that could hurt you was if there is a significant difference between the structure of a burned dvd and cd and I just have no clue about that.
<NPC_Crys> Hey GenghisKhan How do you edit your repositories by hand?
<admrl> NPC_Crys: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: use vim/emacs/whatever to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<NPC_Crys> It looks like adept manages repositories by uncommenting lines in the sources.list file.
<admrl> thats the same way synaptic and any other apt-get front end does it
<admrl> :)
<NPC_Crys> I was just about to ask that.
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: i have pasted my sources.list in kubuntu.pastebin.com
<NPC_Crys> So whenever I enter synaptic or adept it checks this list and just runs apt-get install for me?
<admrl> apt-get update if you want to do it from command line
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/488811
<NPC_Crys> Man, are those spanish?
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: yes, they are. it doesn't matter put the ones you like
<xwolf-> http://img417.imageshack.us/img417/6717/boot5oi.jpg
<xwolf-> is there a reason for this vm to stop what it's doing at this exact moment in the shot?
<NPC_Crys> So if I take the ones you pasted and just substitute in the us for the es then I am in business, right?
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: seems some problem with acpi
<admrl> i would think en
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: yes
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan what could i do?
<NPC_Crys> I don't need the source repositories, right?
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: no if you don't want to download sources
<xwolf-> off to lunch, back soon
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: there are options to boot without acpi. something about noacpi
<NPC_Crys> too many ?'s?
<apokryphos> kkathman: ??
<kkathman> yo
<apokryphos> kkathman: why did you leave?
<apokryphos> I was just playing with you now since you were an op; expected you to retaliate with a boot :P
<kkathman> ohh no I'd not do that..esp to you
<kkathman> I was just trying to get a script right in kvirc..and it wasnt working for some reason
<apokryphos> kkathman: just playing around =)
<kkathman> seems to work fine on any other command except /op
<apokryphos> (I of course didn't mean anything by it)
<kkathman> ohh I thought you were trying to tell me not to do that
<apokryphos> kkathman: what are you trying to do? Get it to auto-op you in a chan that you're in?
<apokryphos> of course not :)
<kkathman> no
<apokryphos> kkathman: join back in #kubuntu-offtopic
<kkathman> apokryphos: was trying to just set an alias called /op
<NPC_Crys> Got it! Commiting changes. And now to rip some mp3's. Thanks, GenghisKhan.
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: you're wellcome
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: just remember ogg is better and cooler :-) never mind
<NPC_Crys> I know, but I have an ipod, and they don't like ogg files.
<visik7> anyone using kopete and msn + file transfer ?
<NPC_Crys> too bad for me.
<visik7> when I recive a file it is 0 bytes
<GenghisKhan> NPC_Crys: same with my portable player
<pussfeller> how can I make HAL or kmount or whatever mount my ipod at /media/pusspod  always instead of a random sd device
<NPC_Crys> Then you know my hell. I have a linux box which can quickly compress oggs and a player that won't read them. Sucks.
<NPC_Crys> Okay, time for the lurking. I'll be back when I'm trying to make amarok work with my ipod.
<GenghisKhan> pussfeller: you need to make a udev rule
<pussfeller> they have udev on breezy?
<GenghisKhan> pussfeller: yes
<pussfeller> what syntax GenghisKhan would that take
<pussfeller> NPC_Crys, if yer going to use amarok especially with an ipod, you should get an svn script and buiild it yerself, its a pain but recent svns work much better all around with ipods
<pussfeller> tho i think svn is currently broken
<GenghisKhan> pussfeller: look at one i have for my mp3 player at http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/488827
<pussfeller> ifkubuntu used volume names it would make more sense
<pussfeller> they do in that media doodad but not in the file space
<GenghisKhan> pussfeller: as i have configured it, my player gets /dev/mp3 and then it gets mounted in /media/mp3
<pussfeller> where do i get the sysfs from? lshal?
<slow-motion> hallo
<GenghisKhan> pussfeller: udevinfo -a -p /sys/block/sda
<GenghisKhan> pussfeller: there is great info for udev rules at http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<pussfeller> tys GenghisKhan im going to play with this and see how it goes
<GenghisKhan> pussfeller: i think that with -> BUS="scsi", SYSFS{model}="iPod",  NAME{all_partitions}="pusspod", GROUP="hal", MODE="640" <- it will work
<dandielionous> Hello
<GenghisKhan> pussfeller: that was taken from http://mnm.uib.es/gallir/posts/2005/04/22/249/
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan, how do i edit grub's boot parameter noacpi? is that gonna complete the booting with vmware? it's strange cause it doesnt happen when i'm doing it the old way
<C-O-L-T> I need a download manager for linux which after finishing the download shuts down my computer
<C-O-L-T> I need a download manager for linux which after finishing the download shuts down my computer
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: i think is noacpi, but not sure. edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and in the kernel line add noacpi
<C-O-L-T> I need a download manager for linux which after finishing the download shuts down my computer
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: but i have no idea on how to change it without booting. can you mount the vmware image?
<xwolf-> define 'mount vmware image'
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: mount the files in the image to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst from your running system
<JohnFlux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> How do I burn the iso image to a dvd in windows?
<JohnFlux> I know it's a windows question, but I have a kubuntu iso image.. ;)
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan actually, it's a real installation.. it's on my HDD and everything, i just don't want to shut down windows while it's download a big bunch of files right now... so i thought of vmware, but it doesnt complete booting
<GenghisKhan> JohnFlux: well, i don't use win, but i think nero has something to do it
<xwolf-> JohnFlux just run your nero or similar burning software and give it a try. if it does not accept the compilation, you'll know
<JohnFlux> i tried nero, but it will only burn the cdrom iso to a blank cdrom, not a dvd :(
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: ah, i didn't know that. then you can boot the installation and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, but i don't know if it will work. i think it isn't worth
<JohnFlux> I can't see why people like nero
<JohnFlux> it just annoys me constantly
<JabberWokky> JohnFlux: You may well really like k3b.  I do.
<JohnFlux> JabberWokky: I love k3b.  but i need to burn kubuntu to a dvd to install it ;)
<xwolf-> JohnFlux well, there's your answer. you can't burn a cd image to a blank dvd
<JabberWokky> No real help in the Wikis.  Edubuntu has the single like:  If you're using Nero CD burner in Microsoft Windows, or K3b in KDE, you can select the burn ISO CD image option, and select the edubuntu cd image file.
<JohnFlux> xwolf-: .... I'm sure that's not true
<JohnFlux> is it?
<xwolf-> if nero complains, why would it be true?
<JohnFlux> because nero isn't exactly the best piece of software
<xwolf-> i could be wrong, anyways
<xwolf-> there are many cleverer guys here
<JabberWokky> I have never done it, but somebody did tell me you could (and he was pretty with it)
<JabberWokky> http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/tutorials/tutorial114.html
<JabberWokky> ImgBurn is Windows freeware (see above link)
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan the thing is, i can't boot the installation right now ;> and even if i do, i would have to edit it just to use vmware, and when he is not needed, edit menu.lst again?
<nandasunu> anyone alive?
<JohnFlux> JabberWokky: ah I found an app isoburn which seems to be working.
<JabberWokky> nandasunu: No, this is the Undead Linux Channel.
<kkathman> about 6 billion in the work I reckon nandasunu :)
<JohnFlux> not sure if it will actually work ;)
<nandasunu> I will take that as a yes ;)
<JabberWokky> JohnFlux: Is it freeware or free software?
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: in vmware you have access to the grub menu, don't you?
<JohnFlux> JabberWokky: freeware
<nandasunu> I just installed kde on my ubuntu setup and have a n00b question
<JohnFlux> JabberWokky: i don't care - it's only to get linux installed ;)
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan yes.
<kkathman> nandasunu:  just ask the question and maybe someone will help you
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: then you can edit it from grub
<kkathman> if they know the answer
<JohnFlux> nandasunu: ask don't ask to ask :)
<JabberWokky> JohnFlux: Might be a good idea to add something to the Kubuntu Wiki about that.  I don't use windows or I would do it myself (I'd have to guess at stuff).
<nandasunu> how do I access the history in konquerer?
<JohnFlux> JabberWokky: link?
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan i choose Ubuntu kernel 'something' there, and it starts to boot kubuntu, but never finishes
<nandasunu> I am totally new to kde
<JohnFlux> nandasunu: the location bar is a drop down box, no?
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan how can i edit it?
<JabberWokky> JohnFlux: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu
<nandasunu> JohnFlux: that doesn't display the full history, only entered urls as far as I can see
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: select the Ubuntu kernel 'something' you are booting and press e instead of enter
<JohnFlux> JabberWokky: can you do it.  i need to create an account etc etc
<JohnFlux> nandasunu: check the menus maybe :)
<JohnFlux> nandasunu: there's #kde
<JabberWokky> JohnFlux: Yep - At the very least I'm going to create a stub with a link to ImgBurn.  Do you have a link to isoburn?
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan what's acpi anyways?
<JohnFlux> http://dpaehl.dd6338.kasserver.com/cdr/isoburn.php
<nandasunu> JohnFlux: thanks
<JohnFlux> http://dpaehl.dd6338.kasserver.com/cdr/isoburn.zip
<JohnFlux> xwolf-: power management
<JohnFlux> xwolf-: also includes hibernation and suspend etc
<JohnFlux> nandasunu: the first link is a page with a link to the second
<xwolf-> my virtual machine isn't completing boot because POWER MANAGEMENT? what a dick
<JohnFlux> okay i'm going to test the dvd
<JabberWokky> JohnFlux: Thanks.  I'm tossing the links into a basket and will toss a page up later this evening.  I'm surprised there's not already a page, since there's pretty good help on installing once you *have* the disc.
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: yes, it has something to do with the laptop battery, and as vmware implementation may not be very good it may give problems
<JohnFlux> xwolf-: ah. possibly yeah.  boot with noacpi
<JohnFlux> xwolf-: press 'e' and add that to the kernel line
<JohnFlux> xwolf-: noacpi=1     rather
<C-O-L-T> I AM CURRENTLY AWAY
<JohnFlux> actually just noacpi  should work as well
<JohnFlux> C-O-L-T: away messages are stupid :P
<xwolf-> is it stupid to say i am not using a laptop? lol
<JohnFlux> xwolf-: makes no difference
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: ubuntu will allway check for laptop. also acpi is also useful in desktops
<xwolf-> ok, well, i have 5 lines: root something, kernel /boot/something, initrd /boot/something, savedefault, boot
<xwolf-> where should i put the 'noacpi=1' newline?
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: it's not newline, it goes in the kernel line
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: just after splash
<xwolf-> ok
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan i was getting this from the very first booting:
<xwolf-> /etc/init-d/alsa-utils: Warning: 'alsactl-restore' failed with error message 'No state is present for card AudioPCI'
<xwolf-> but it didn't seem to be a problem, is it?
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: afaik no
<xwolf-> ok then, it is on 'checking battery state... [ok] '
<xwolf-> let me wait a few minutes
<thegladiator> hi
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan well, it still goes for a walk after checking battery, and never comes back
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: try pressing ctrl+c
<xwolf-> what's that?
<xwolf-> nothing happens too
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan don't let me lose hope :P
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: it sends a terminate signal. sometimes the process wich is hangin dies and the booting continues
<xwolf-> it doesn't respond, nothing happens.. what does that mean?
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: in a real system you could try caps lock to see if the kernel is death
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: probably it has some problem with vmware's acpi and the process hangs
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: you could disable the battery checking, but i'm afraid that you'll need to edit files in you linux partition
<xwolf-> I am afraid, cause it seems i won't be able to fix it
<thegladiator> GenghisKhan, there is a basic doubt i have reagrding KDE , the minimizer window , is vertically stackde as opposed to horizontal in gnome
<thegladiator> like when i minimize a app , it gets stacked vertically , 2 in a column and then another 2 in a clomun so on
<thegladiator> can I make it look like gnome?
<thegladiator> full horiz ?
<thegladiator> GenghisKhan, do you get me ?
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: this is because the bar is high and there is space for 2 apps. you can make it half high and then it will put all apps horizontally
<thegladiator> how to make it half high ?
<thegladiator> just change in properties ?
<thegladiator> i am on XFCE now
<thegladiator> installing kde
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: right click on the panel -> configure panel -> size -> small
<thegladiator> thanks
<thegladiator> GenghisKhan, you meant apps as in kde applications suits you better than gnome applications?
<thegladiator> the usability and memory havent been the issues ?
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: no i mean that when i started using linux (mandrake) i started with kde and i got used to kde apps. then i tried gnome, but i missed my konqueror and my ...
<sorush20> hi
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: i never got used to gnome. besides that, amarok rocks
<sorush20> I keep getting kde communication error when it crashes.. can someone help please
<thegladiator> true
<sorush20> kate keeps crashing from the command line like sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.lits
<thegladiator> i use amarok on gnome
<JakubS_> is there mysql server 5.0 package for kubuntu?
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: well, i use gimp in kde
<thegladiator> ah
<damnhil> HOW do I enable/disable init services in command line?
<heix> hi
<heix> how update sourse list
<heix> Check that you have write access to this file
<xwolf-> GenghisKhan how do i do the same thing (booting my own machine), but with qemu?
<heix> help me please
<eksajm> helix sudo apt-get update ?
<GenghisKhan> xwolf-: dunno, i have never used qemu in windows
<heix>  no no from  /etc/apt/sources.list
<eksajm> yeah? update downloads the package lists specified in source list
<eksajm> heix what do you mean?
<heix> i want add some new lines there like "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main"
<heix> if i whant install gaim or fire fox i use command apt-get install firefox! afther that my linux want kubuntu cd
<heix> i want to download from net
<heix> like from debian
<MrFaber> Hi
<heix> there is no need for cd
<MrFaber> Has anyone experiences with touchpads and scrolling with two fingers like Mac OS?
<GenghisKhan> heix: remove de cd line in sources.list
<heix> no permission
<_martin_> Rightclick -> actions -> edit as root
<sas171> hi, I have some problems with my Kubuntu 5.10 on boot time. It stop booting while Battery state checking... I installed Kubuntu 10 minutes ago and changed only pppoeconf and xorg.conf... at the first boot time all was right. some ideas?
<heix> where i do: "Rightclick -> actions -> edit as root"
<heix> damn me
<heix> tnx for all
<_martin_> :P
<_francesco> Hello, how can I share some files in a Windows network? (2 pc with winxp, with an adsl 4-port-switch router) Please help me!
<_francesco> I should join that network with my laptop (kubuntu breezy)
<sas171> _francesco: keyword samba?
<_francesco> sas171: do I need to configure it? is it difficult?
<GenghisKhan> _francesco: yes and no
<sas171> _francesco: i think its very difficult... but try to smoke wiki
<_francesco> :(
<heix> hmm??
<GenghisKhan> _francesco: don't believe him. usually default config will be ok or will requiere a minor tweak
<sas171> so no ideas about my boot problem, should i reinstall kubuntu?
<_francesco> what's your problem sas171?
<heix> how i can get frozen-bubble  (apt-get install frozen-bubble not work)???
<sas171> I have some problems with my Kubuntu 5.10 on boot time. It stop booting while Battery state checking... I installed Kubuntu 10 minutes ago and changed only pppoeconf and xorg.conf... at the first boot time all was right. some ideas?
<_francesco> no, I'm really sorry...
<sas171> =(
<psyk> ok how do you unzip files in kubuntu
<psyk> is it a *.zip file
<xwolf-> psyk tar
<psyk> tar *.zip?
<psyk> that didnt work
<psyk> i got cl inflate i hope thats a good one
<psyk> now i dunoo how to run it
<WiLD> I have KUbuntu 5.10 Breezy. What I do to run a DivX on Kaffeine?
<GenghisKhan> WiLD: start kaffeine, open the divx and click play
<heix> how i can get frozen-bubble  (apt-get install frozen-bubble not work)???
<bam_> did you try and see if its there first
<WiLD> It speak me that "There were no decoders found to handle the stream..."
<bam_> apt-cache search frozen
<heix>  such file or directory
<WiLD> ???
<heix> no  such file or directory
<GenghisKhan> WiLD: install kaffeine-xine
<_matt> hi!
<thegladiator> how do i open the kcontrol from the GUI in kde ?
<heix> kDE
<WiLD> GenghisKhan: this package is on DVD??
<_matt> hi the gladiator
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: K menu -> System Settings
<thegladiator> thanks
<GenghisKhan> WiLD: no, it's in universe
<_matt> or open a konsole and type   sudo kcontrol
<_matt> then enter your password
<_matt> this shows you the default kcontrol panel
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: but hoary has a modified control panel
<thegladiator> got it
<thegladiator> i am breezer
<thegladiator> looks modified as well
<thegladiator> does kubuntu mount my hard disk ?
<WiLD> GenghisKhan: I haven't this package, I have kaffeine-gstreamer
<thegladiator> like it does in gnome?
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: sorry, breezy has the modified control panel
<GenghisKhan> WiLD: install it then
<_matt> thegladiator - is your hard disk a ntfs format?
<thegladiator> nope
<thegladiator> fat
<_matt> ok, go into kontrol panel then disk and filesystems
<_matt> this shows you the enabled hd's on your system
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: well, kcontrol will show the default kde pannel and K -> System Settings the kubuntu pannel
<_matt> is the FAT on enabled?
<thegladiator> enabled
<thegladiator> but i dont see on my desktop as it does with ubuntu
<_matt> ok does it show a mount point?
<thegladiator> yep
<thegladiator> even the mount point
<thegladiator> do the dektop doesnt have it by default ?
<_matt> ok, can you navigate to the mount point and then enter the Fat disk from there?
<thegladiator> its there in gnome desktop by default
<_matt> (just checking that you can open the fat disk)?
<thegladiator> yep
<thegladiator> i can do that as well
<thegladiator> the problem is that in my gnome dek there are those icons to get in directly
<thegladiator> not here
<thegladiator> shud I paste it all over ?
<_matt> cool!  ok on the desktop right mouse button
<_matt> create new, then link to location
<_matt> enter in the mount point to your fat disk
<thegladiator> yep thats shud affect my gnome dekstop i guess no ?
<eksajm> can i find mplayer in any repository?
<eksajm> sorry i found it
<eksajm> ;=
<_matt> thegladiator - have you installed kubuntu-desktop on a ubuntu system?
<_matt> or is it a fresh kubuntu install?
<thegladiator> yep
<thegladiator> not fresh
<thegladiator> have the breezy cd with me
<_matt> ok, lets look at the settings!
<_matt> on the desktop right mouse button - configure desktop
<_matt> select 'behaviour' then 'device icons'
<thegladiator> yeah a sec
<_matt> is the mounted hard drive volume ticked?
<thegladiator> nope :)
<_matt> try ticking it!
<thegladiator> yep did that
<thegladiator> no effect as of now i guess
<thegladiator> but i have already made links
<WiLD> GenghisKhan: Where I can download kaffeine-xine? I haven't this package on my dvd!!!!
<_matt> ok - does this work for you?
<thegladiator> this didnt make any adiitional effect
<GenghisKhan> WiLD: add universe to your apt sources
<WiLD> GenghisKhan: Yes, of course
<thegladiator> _matt, it seems some of my Icons from gnome appears without name - no name in dekstop
<WiLD> ahahah
<_matt> thegladiator - to be honest i only have a kubuntu installation so do not know gnome that well!
<thegladiator> np :)
<thegladiator> thanks
<thegladiator> you downloaded ?
<_matt> yes - dapper drake!
<thegladiator> guess they dont have ship it
<thegladiator> dapper ?
<thegladiator> dapper will come with ship itfor k ?
<_matt> have you managed to make a 'link' on your dekstop to your fat?
<thegladiator> thats nice new
<thegladiator> news
<thegladiator> i managed to do it manually
<_matt> dapper drake will be the next version of ubuntu
<thegladiator> the other thing didnt make any visible effect
<thegladiator> you mean dapper is on kde ?!
<thegladiator> thats fabulous then i must say
<thegladiator> they are leaving gnome for the good?
<_matt> http://www.kubuntu.org/
<_matt> flight-2 dapper tesing CD
<thegladiator> thanks
<_matt> this is a testing CD of the next version - if you wanna test it, then do.
<_matt> but not recommended for 'critical' systems
<thegladiator> i know
<_matt> ubuntu are not leaving gnome, kubuntu is a fork using the kde desktop
<thegladiator> i see
<_matt> but imho kde is better than gnome - but thats just my opinion!
<GenghisKhan> _matt: kubuntu is not a fork, kubuntu is a set of packages in the main component of ubuntu
<_matt> yes, sorry your correct
<_matt> kubuntu gives you kde desktop and ubuntu gives you gnome desktop
<thegladiator> from the live cd or the install cd ,ca n i replace my /usr/share/pixmpas directoy ?
<thegladiator> i messed up with the directory by replicatong some of the pics
<sas171> is there some kde tool to establish pppoe connection?
<thegladiator> brb
<thegladiator> restart session
<_matt> how many people are using/testing the flight-2 dapper drake install?
<sas171> ok, is there some tool to manage adsl connections?
<udomsak> hi all
<sas171> udomsak: =)
<udomsak> keycodes:   xfree86+aliases(qwerty)
<udomsak> types:      complete
<udomsak> compat:     complete
<udomsak> symbols:    pc(pc104)+us+th:2
<udomsak> geometry:   pc(pc104)
<udomsak> what mean's on symbols line ?
<_matt> hi udomsak!
<udomsak> :2 <---  man setxkbmap ?
<thegladiator> it seems my My COmputer and Home are being browserd through nautilus on KDE
<udomsak> hi _matt
<thegladiator> how can I set it to open with konqueror ?
<thegladiator> ah
<sas171> thegladiator: change the laucher?
<thegladiator> exactly
<thegladiator> but how can I paste it ?
<thegladiator> like can I paste fmo the menus ?
<thegladiator> drag and drop ?
<sas171> sorry no ideas
<_matt> thegladiator - are you looking a going to kde permanantly?
<thegladiator> yes
<thegladiator> why ?
<thegladiator> aint that better ?
<udomsak> Now i can't use Alt+Shift to toggle group
<thegladiator> i dont like nautilus
<_matt> would a fresh install work?
<thegladiator> i cant do fresh install since there is no cd
<_matt> using the kubuntu install disk?
<thegladiator> and I dont have much speed to download
<_matt> i see
<thegladiator> this is fine with me now i guess
<mcscruff> ello
<jokele> _matt: i used flight-2 to install my system. worked very well beside the problem, that "auto eth0" wasn't added (but that is already mentioned on the website)
<_matt> thegladiator - you can order the cd from http://www.linuxiso.co.uk/home.php?cat=255
<mcscruff> i have breezy running well so im not updating till Dapper is stable
<syl> hi
<_matt> jokele, I have the same problem with auto eth0!
<thegladiator> thanks
<thegladiator> whats the shipping charge ?
<thegladiator> I am from india
<jokele> i opened a console during the installation and added it to the interface file, that's all
<_matt> maybe there is a distro distribute near you - have a look on www.distrowatch.com
<syl> i've got kubuntu from dvd... and can't find smbd
<thegladiator> yep
<GenghisKhan> syl: it's on package samba, it should be i the dvd
<tenco> how can i view websites which are devilered as mimetype application/octet-stream?
<thegladiator> if I need to mak  link to the home folder , I can create a link to home ....but the ICON is blank in that case...can I do a drag ans paste link to Home nd My computer from the Desktop ?
<_matt> brb
<syl> in adept samba is marked like installed
<GenghisKhan> syl: then you have it installed
<GenghisKhan> tenco: http shouldn't be delivered as octect-stream, but you can download it and then open it with konqi
<tenco> GenghisKhan: i know, but thats awful
<GenghisKhan> tenco: maybe you can try configuring konqui to open octect-stream with khtml, but that is even more awful
<syl> #GenghisKhan ...but smbd is not in root path
<tenco> GenghisKhan: good idea :-)
<syl> GenghisKhan: cant find smbd in init.d
<GenghisKhan> syl: it's called /etc/init.d/samba
<tenco> GenghisKhan: hehe, works *happy*
<GenghisKhan> tenco: you should disable it after browsing or when you go to download a file it will be opened with khtml
<syl> GenghisKhan: i dont have it there
<tenco> GenghisKhan: ok
<GenghisKhan> syl: you should. look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=samba&searchmode=filelist&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<syl> GenghisKhan: oh i believe you
<bah> hallo
<bah> Has someone installed the KDE 3.5 packages from the kubuntu.org repository?
<bah> My system became very unstable all of a sudden -- after the upgrade
<johnflux> Hey all
<JohnFlux> kubuntu doesn't set up any apt sources ;(
<GenghisKhan> JohnFlux: what do you mean?
<bah> This -- go to the this page:
<bah> http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-35.php
<bah> It instructs one to set up the repository "deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde35 breezy main"
<bah> So, kubuntu.org also has an apt repository!
<kkathman> bah yes
<GenghisKhan> bah: that's the repository to install kde3.5 packages
<GenghisKhan> bah: you can use 3.4 which is in ubuntu's main
<kkathman> !sources
<ubotu> A list of official repositories can be found at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/969 (Hoary) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) - Create your own sources.list at http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<bah> how do I uninstall 3.5?
<kkathman> those are the defaults
<JohnFlux> GenghisKhan: I mean it should add internet apt repositories to /etc/apt/sources automatically for me
<JohnFlux> GenghisKhan: but it doesn't
<bah> I just followed the instructions on the above page...
<GenghisKhan> JohnFlux: do it by hand, then
<JohnFlux> GenghisKhan: :P
<bah> My problem now is: I want to get rid of all the 3.5 packages and get back to standard breezy!
<bah> With dpkg?
<GenghisKhan> JohnFlux: you have them on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<deemo> hey guys, is there any way to make krfb accept connections through a terminal?
<deemo> anyone in here alive :P
<wedgeV> no
<unsurreal_> sorta
<thegladiator> i can luanch my video files
<thegladiator> in kubuntu
<deemo> hey guys, is there any way to make krfb accept connections through a terminal?
<eksajm> thegladiator, do you have codecs and a media player?
<thegladiator> it says cannot launch kdeinit
<thegladiator> yeah all that
<thegladiator> i was playing the videe a few secs before
<thegladiator> now the error that comes up is
<eksajm> oh yeah, i had some problems running things trough kdeinit.. dont remember how i fixed it though
<thegladiator> KDEInit ould not launch
<thegladiator> damn
<eksajm> tried to laungh from comand line?
<thegladiator> nope . but i need to fix this
<thegladiator> it worked a few secs before
<thegladiator> someone knows the kdeinit isues?
<eksajm> as i said had the same prioblem
<eksajm> dont know howto fix it
<eksajm> :(
<eksajm> sry man
<thegladiator> :(
<thegladiator> np
<thegladiator> let me ask the guys out here
<wedgeV> how can i add smb:// stuff to amaroks collection?
<wedgeV> (i dont want to mount it, but use the kde io slave stuff)
<thegladiator> GenghisKhan, you tehre?
<GenghisKhan> yes
<eksajm> wedgeV, you could mount the samba share some where and then add it
<thegladiator> my video files are not opening
<thegladiator> GenghisKhan, like it says KDEInit
<thegladiator> failed to open etc
<thegladiator> i could open it a sec back
<GenghisKhan> thegladiator: no idea, try to log out and then log in again
<eksajm> tried a reboot?
<thegladiator> did that
<thegladiator> i was wondeeing if theme change could cause this
<thegladiator> not tried restart
<thegladiator> thats the last resort
<osh_> Is there a known problem with suspend-to-disk? It worked on my old laptop but not on my new one.It freezes during boot when restarting it.
<thegladiator> let me try a erstart
<thegladiator> brb
<exhumed> hi. How can I set Windows to be the default choice in my grub loader? Thanks in adavance
<_matt> Hi!
<GenghisKhan> exhumed: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the default 0 line
<voicu> Hi, can someone tell me, how do I use checkinstall? Do I run it instead of 'make install' or after 'make install'?
<GenghisKhan> exhumed: but don't do that, windows is evil :-)
<exhumed> don't worry, GenghisKhan
<exhumed> that's not my box
<exhumed> i wouldn't do that
<GenghisKhan> exhumed: just joking
<exhumed> and how can I know the correct number ?
<exhumed> it's set to 0
<GenghisKhan> just count. how many booting options are there?
<exhumed> oh, 4 then
<exhumed> and no need to grub-update or something like that ?
<exhumed> just write the file ?
<GenghisKhan> just write
<exhumed> ok thanks
<exhumed> brb then
<exhumed> let's test it
<udomsak> bye all , thx in  advance
<deemo> hey guys, Is there any way to allow connections to krfb through the terminal?
<Sastkryptlox> hi everyone
<Sastkryptlox> is there anyone here, who can help me with k3b?
<DaSkreech> I should be able to get audio files to audibly preview if I mouse over shouldn't I?
<GenghisKhan> Sastkryptlok: ask
<Sastkryptlox> k3b won't burn a dvd for me... the errormessage is "failed to change write speed"
<osh_> Is there a known problem with suspend-to-disk? It worked on my old laptop but not on my new one.It freezes during boot when restarting it.
<Sastkryptlox> "failed to change write speed: 5540 -> 11080"
<Sastkryptlox> that's the exact errormessage
<C-O-L-T> I AM BACK
<GenghisKhan> Sastkryptlox: sorry, no idea
<Sastkryptlox> :(
<Sastkryptlox> thanx anyway
<C-O-L-T> Hello can somebody help me please?
<Sastkryptlox> anyone else maybe know what to do?
<thegladiator> how I make the dektops seperate ? my second desktop items are also shown in the panwl
<Sastkryptlox> it also says: "Fatal error at startup: invalid argument"
<Sastkryptlox> now anyone has an idea?
<JohnFlux> Sastkryptlox: #k3b would be better, no?
<JohnFlux> Sastkryptlox: or at least #kde-devel
<Sastkryptlox> ah
<Sastkryptlox> thanx ;)
<JohnFlux> np
<Sastkryptlox> i'll try there ;)
<thegladiator> how do i install a theme in kubuntu looks different from other kde's i have used
<thegladiator> can some one tell me ?
<thegladiator> i have many tar balls with me
<thegladiator> many things are not working well :(
<thegladiator> for ex i cant opn login screen setup
<thegladiator> it doesnt oen
<thegladiator> open
<thegladiator> sigh!
<thegladiator> help is very bad here at #kubuntu
<DaSkreech> wait
<thegladiator> yeah
<DaSkreech> What do you mean Desktops seperate?
<rednaxel> have a seat
<thegladiator> i fixed that
<thegladiator> like the stuff meant for desktop 2 appears in desktop 1 as well
<thegladiator> in the taskbar i mean
<DaSkreech> Ah ok
<DaSkreech> Did you try adminstrator mode for the Login screen setup?
<poltuiu> hi
<_andrew> can anyone help me with a problem with sound on my poerbook g4?
<_joshua> hehe
<sp0la> kate doesnt work, when i start it in konsole it says: kate: ERROR: Communication problem with kate, it probably crashed.
<libben> http://www.bafsoft.com/~catalyst/ultimateshowdown.swf
<sampan> sp0la  that probably means kate crashed before and the process is still running.  try: ps aux | grep kate ... and kill the process # -- then you should be able to start it
<sampan> at least, that's worked everytime i've gotten that error msg
<jason> hell
<jason> o
<sp0la> oh yay it works, thx !
<sampan> sure :)
<jason> what's the easiest way for me to fsck my filesystem (reiser, mounted as /) without a boot cd?  how can I mount it as readonly on startup?
<Sastkryptlox> JohnFlux: hi... here i am again
<Sastkryptlox> you still there?
<JohnFlux> Sastkryptlox: always
<JohnFlux> jason: mount -o remount,ro /
<Sastkryptlox> can I ask you a very simple question about k3b (think that might be my problem)
<JohnFlux> Sastkryptlox: #kde is a better place
<jason> JohnFlux: but it's in 'use'
<Sastkryptlox> do you know how to update the firmware of k3b?
<JohnFlux> jason: it won't let you do that remount?
<Sastkryptlox> okay... then i'll try there
<jason> JohnFlux: nope, let me try again
<Sastkryptlox> or do you know the answer?
<jason> mount: / is busy
<Sastkryptlox> ^^
<sp0la> whats the diffrence between ALSA and arts?
<JohnFlux> Sastkryptlox: what firmware??
<JohnFlux> sp0la: alsa is the collection of sound card 'drivers'
* gerardocb is away: Away at the moment
<Sastkryptlox> of my dvd-burner drive
<JohnFlux> sp0la: arts is a mixer.  both are required.
<JohnFlux> Sastkryptlox: no idea
<Sastkryptlox> kay, thanx - i'll try in #kde
<sp0la> ok, thx
<jason> is there a run-level that'll do readonly mounting?
<JohnFlux> jason: kubuntu adds a 'safe' mode, no?
<JohnFlux> jason: rescue or whatever
<jason> yup.. oh ok didnt know that was reado nly
<JohnFlux> jason: probably.  if not you should be able to remount readonly
<jason> thanks
<jason> great
<JohnFlux> jason: since little will be running
<jason> true
<jason> let me go test.. thanks for the help
<sp0la> it mounts rw
<thegladiator> jason, wre u using fc4 before ?
<thegladiator> or ubutu before...
<thegladiator> sure we have met somewhere
<sp0la> he just quit lol
<thegladiator> oops
<thegladiator> hes gone :)
<thegladiator> whats the bot out here ?
<thegladiator> !botsnack'
<ubotu> thanks thegladiator :)
<thegladiator> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks thegladiator :)
<thegladiator> ah same kewl
<thegladiator> sp0la, why do you like kde over gnome?
<sp0la> well ubuntu suddenly refused to run X
<thegladiator> someone out here ?
<thegladiator> ah
<thegladiator> my kde is not working
<sp0la> so i reinstalled it, but i got kubuntu by accident, and i like it better
<thegladiator> ops
<thegladiator> true better
<_matt> hi thegladiator!
<thegladiator> amarok is not working
<thegladiator> hi _matt!
<_matt> kde had better intergation between the programs
<thegladiator> konqueror is just amazing
<sp0la> yeah, like open media:/hda in konquerer (hda = my cdrom) its amazing
<thegladiator> how can i amarok ?
<thegladiator> the error is
<_matt> have you found a cd distributor in india that you could order kubuntu from?
<thegladiator> gstreamer error
<sp0la> amarok is pretty cool but i only use about 5% of it's functions
<thegladiator> nopt yet
<thegladiator> kde on ubuntu is perfect
<thegladiator> it says g streamer error
<thegladiator> it was working wll with gnome
<thegladiator> mayb i shud reinstall
<sp0la> thegladiator, mp3 playback probably isnt a-o-k
<thegladiator> how do i ?
<thegladiator> a-ok ?
<sp0la> google it
<thegladiator> sp0la, it was working fine in gnome
<sp0la> did you googled the error yet?
<thegladiator> i cant see the full error
<thegladiator> it is shown in the GUI at the bottom
<sp0la> left bottom ?
<sp0la> does it kinda "slide up" ?
<_matt> thegladiator - http://www.linuxcd.org will distribute world wide
<thegladiator> no sliding :(
<_matt> I would recommend a clean install with kubuntu!
<thegladiator> thanks matt
<thegladiator> but shud I ?
<thegladiator> ah i see
<thegladiator> yeah gotta think
<thegladiator> i will try a reinstall first
<_matt> if your having a few problems its probably best!
<thegladiator> the erroe is like
<sp0la> also, when you re-install, try to seperate a partition for /home
<thegladiator> yep
<thegladiator> but that will have to wait till I get the cd :(
<fatalblu|quest> hey who do I have to talk to about mirroring?
<sas171> hi, i have te good old problem with the pppoeconf and rebooting
<thegladiator> can you tell the command to resinatall amarok ?
<sas171> i found some sollutions on the ubuntu forum but Im not able to fix it now.
<thegladiator> sudo apt-get ?
<_matt> adept manager should do it!
<thegladiator> yep
<thegladiator> dont u use synaptic?
<sas171> Every time Im restarting the system I have to make pppoeconf, so connection on the boot time and pon dsl-provider are not working. Please help me, i spent 2 hours to search some sollution on the ubuntu forums but nothing helped.
<sp0la> thegladiator, no, on kde i use either adept or kpackage
<sampan> thegladiator  kubuntu installs adept, not synaptic (if you install kde on top of ubuntu, then you have both, but people who install only kubuntu won't have synaptic)
<thegladiator> ah
<thegladiator> gotcha
<sp0la> sas171, man interfaces ... you need an "up" line right under the eth0 line
<sas171> do you mean this line? "pre-up /sbin/ifconfig eth1 up # line maintained by pppoeconf"
<thegladiator> there was an update for gstreamer
<thegladiator> i am downlaodig that.../
<thegladiator> amarok gstreamer i.e
<strider> how do I add custom partitions under media in Konqueror?
<thegladiator> strider, means ?
<thegladiator> like your harddisk partitions ?
<sp0la> thegladiator, good idea, try everything you can before re-installing ;-)
<strider> yes
<thegladiator> yep :)
<thegladiator> you can create a link
<strider> it used to be there before
<thegladiator> see if it is mounetd first
<strider> it is
<thegladiator> thats in gnome nah ?
<sp0la> sas171, well, pre-up is not excactly what you need i think, man it ... its all there. i used to have an ISP that required you to login to a HTML form before surfin and i solved that with an up line
<thegladiator> in KDE it is not placed in Dektop
<strider> I meant media on the default konqueror start page
<strider> media/:
<sp0la> strider, what do you mean a custm partition ? do you want to auto-mount a partition (eg your "media" partition) ?
<thegladiator> ah
<strider> Sory, storage media
<sas171> sp0la: how can i help you to help me? =)
<sas171> i dont now what do you mean "up line"
<strider> Or let me rephrase the question
<strider> I have 3 other partitions on the HDD. I want to be able to access them quickly.
<sp0la> sas171, well, you want to automate a call to pppoeconfig right?
<strider> I don't want to type in /media/name always
<sas171> sp0la: right
<strider> In hoary it used to be automatically under Storage media in Konqi
<DaSkreech> ah
<DaSkreech> is there a way to see the details of the updates?
<sp0la> ifconfig allows you to automatically run commands when an interface is being brought up/down. example= when you put eg "up /sbin/halt" right under your "eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces, your computer will shutdown when you go online
<thegladiator> whichs the output plugin for amarok ?
<thegladiator> alsa or...
<sp0la> you need to find out what to put there instead of halt (cant help you there)
<thegladiator> something else ?
<strider> All i see under Storage media and righly are my USB partitions. What about the HDD partiions itself
<sp0la> sas171, im guessing something like "up ppoeconfig --user booh --password baah" (wild guess)
<sas171> sp0la: ok, thank you Ill try
<angasule> what's a good ftp client for KDE? KBear crashes a lot
<DaSkreech> Konqueror?
<sp0la> angasule, i use gftp
<angasule> DaSkreech: frankly, konqueror for handling files is too basic
<DaSkreech> How so?
<thegladiator> well is there any means by which I could remove the "Arrow" mark from all the links that I have in my dektop , like to my Home folder etc...
<angasule> hmm, gftp wasn't very stable last time I used it, either, plus I'd really like a KDE program, otherwise I might as well stick with mc :)
<thegladiator> it has a arrow in the ICON
<sp0la> omg konquerer does ftp n it owns
<angasule> DaSkreech: I don't like konqueror for file managing, it feels like a web browser
<kkathman> sp0la: its really not so much Konqueror...its the same for any KDE app actually
<sp0la> if i can just get konqi to have mouse gestures like opera i think im addicted
<sp0la> kkathman, really? man kde blows my mind. does gnome have this too and did i just miss it?
<DaSkreech> angasule: Funny I don't like using Konquror as a web browser cause it feels too much like a file browser
<angasule> heh
<kkathman> sp0la: I imagine gnome has its own things, but the kIOslave is what enables alot of that...for instance krusader, a file manager, has that same capability
<sp0la> hmm i never heard of krusader, is it worth checking out?
<angasule> kkathman: thanks, krusader sounds like what I'm looking for
<kkathman> sp0la: you can even open up your amarok and play things from remote systems if the privileges are ok
<kkathman> angasule: its a very very good file manager
<thegladiator> kde looks more stable than gnome so far
<angasule> I've been a fan of twin panel for a very long time, nc over xtreegold any time :)
<angasule> was it xtree? I'm no good with names, anyway
<sp0la> kkathman, cool ! although i must say that FUSE sounds a bit more flexible then K's mechanism
<sas171> sp0la: in ubuntu i used "sudo gedit" what can i use to edit conf files under Kubuntu... im not used to pico
<hussam> sp0la: Ok, I found the problem.firefox says: the certificate expired on 24/12/2005 and I should contact the author of the site
<crown> hello. why my kmail is not capable to display inline images? is this normal?
<sp0la> sas171, kwrite
<angasule> _sander: System->Settings->Appearance&Themes->Theme Manager
<sas171> sp0la: here are my interfaces http://pastebin.com/489246
<sp0la> crown, security feature ... suppose a spammer send you a mail with and image in it that links to http://www.spam.com/img.png?validated_address=crown@cr0wn.net ...
<hussam> sp0la: I deleted the ssl stored certificates in firefox and I think this helped.
<sp0la> hussam, if it works, consider adding the solution to the wiki
<crown> sp0la: that's ok. but it SUPPOSED to display inline images, when i allow it. but it's failed to show them
<hussam> sp0la: oops, no that didn't work. what happens is that it won't let me permanently accept the ssl certificate because it has expired last month. I can only accept it tmporarily.
<sp0la> sas171, wait a min ... do you have two network interfaces ?
<_sander> angasule: I think my system has messed up menus. I started with an ubuntu beta, the installed kubunutu-desktop and subsequently 3.5. Somewhere in there the system menu must have removed the settings menu.
<sas171> sp0la: yes, first is native, but im no using it, and the second that worked under ubuntu
<sp0la> hussam, what version of firefox are you using ? consider backing up your bookmarks and reinstalling firefox to the latest version.
<_sander> I'll see if I can find the command line option and launch it that way.
<hussam> sp0la: firefox 1.5 branch 20051230 nightly.
<sp0la> sas171, did you write that file ? it looks like its not even valid
<sas171> sp0la: no it was automatically written by pppoeconf
<_sander> Doh, kdeartwork wasn't installed. Thanks for your help angasule.
<sp0la> sas171, id just write a new one from scratch
<sp0la> read man interfaces
<sp0la> and google for "(ubuntu OR debian) adsl"
<kkathman> funny how Linux can be so cotton pickin finicky
<sas171> shit!
<sas171> sp0la: ok, thank you anyway
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Hi
<nalioth> howdy
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Can I have a audible preview for audio files?
<nalioth> DaSkreech: you should have that (if you use gnome)
* DaSkreech looks at the chan he's in
<DaSkreech> nalioth: Suppose I do not :)
<nalioth> DaSkreech: then i have no clue.
<DaSkreech> Man :-(
<DaSkreech> http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdebase/kcontrol/filemanager/
<DaSkreech> Look it Previews at the bottom
<sas171> ok
<sas171> i can access administrator mode in the systems settings dialog, can someboy help me?
<sas171> * i cant
<lwizardl> can someone help me with getting thoggen to work?
<m0ns00n> Helleu
<m0ns00n> =)
<pointwood> is it possible to have konsole to save the different history of each tab I have opened when the session is saved (when I shutdown my machine)?
<sas171> damn, i think i have to switch back to ubuntu =(
<sampan> sas171  is it the admin mode that is causing problems? (fresh install of kubuntu breezy?)
<sas171> sampan: yes, it is
<sampan> if so, that was a known bug -- fixed quite promptly (a week or so) after breezy release
<DaSkreech> pointwood: Sure
<sampan> sas171  if you update your system (sudo adept-updater or in kmenu), it should be fixed
<raphink> sas171: you just need to upgrade your box
<pointwood> DaSkreech: how? :)
<DaSkreech> KDe blames Kubuntu :)
<raphink> DaSkreech: ??
<sas171> lol, it was all right _before_ i did update
<DaSkreech> raphink: For the Audio Preview
<raphink> how do you mean DaSkreech ?
<raphink> what's wrong with the audio preview?
<sampan> sas171  then your answer saying it was a "fresh" install was inaccurate
<DaSkreech> raphink: Doesn't work for me
<DaSkreech> raphink: Mouse over correct?
<pointwood> DaSkreech: do you know how to do that?
<DaSkreech> pointwood: Umm I think it's like that by default
<sas171> sampan: sorry, i mean fresh is today installed
<pointwood> not here
<DaSkreech> pointwood: It's something to do with save settings when you click logout
<pointwood> okay, I'll look there
<sampan> sas171  no worries -- if updating CAUSED the problem, then i have no idea how to fix it -- all the admin mode problems i've seen in here were cured by a simple update
<DaSkreech> pointwood: Control Center -> user Accounts -> Session Manager
<sas171> sampan: ok ill run update manager again
<DaSkreech> pointwood: On Login restore previous session
<DaSkreech> raphink: Audio previews work for you?
<raphink> it used to work
* sampan crosses fingers for sas171 
<pointwood> DaSkreech: That's how it is set now
<DaSkreech> raphink: It no longer does?
<raphink> then it would crash konqueror
<Lord_Athur> hi all
<raphink> now it doesn' twork
<sampan> harfd to tuyope like thjid
<DaSkreech> pointwood: And you have konqueror open when you log out?
<raphink> not in breezy, no
<sas171> sampan: ?
<divansantana> Hello!I'm wondering can someone help me?I have a laptop with wierd Screen/Graphics problems,its a problem with the laptop.In WinXP u cn fix it buy turning troubleshooting graphics down.
<pointwood> DaSkreech: yes
<sampan> (hard to type with fingers crossed)
<Lord_Athur> I could not mount an initrd file of a livecd distro, what can i do?
<_hobbes> hi folks
<divansantana> How do I do a similar thing in Kubuntu?? xorg.conf ??
<raphink> I'll see in dapper DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> raphink: so Breezy broke it
<DaSkreech> #kde is right :)
<raphink> DaSkreech: and what did _you_ do to fix it if you're bothered?
<phatmonkey> is there a way of finding out what driver my xorg is running currently? I don't think it's reading xorg.conf properly
<DaSkreech> i played with Konqueror settings previews and view -> previews -> sound previews
<DaSkreech> Looked it up on docs.kde.org
<orugo> hey
<orugo> im a newbie
<orugo> i have to say
<orugo> xfce RULEZ
<sas171> damn kde+ubuntu=frustration
<Link`sAdventure> Hello
<_voodoo> hi
<pointwood> DaSkreech: what does konqueror have to do with konsole? I do have the history, but it is a unified history instead of separate for each tab
<kkathman> sas171 why so?
<Link`sAdventure> I'm having major issues with Qt4 dev packages
<Link`sAdventure> it's using the wrong uic and stuff
<orugo> whats the best msn client?
<_voodoo> i got question about ntfs
<DaSkreech> pointwood: Wait you said konsole? :)
<Link`sAdventure> it's using uic for Qt3 when I used qmake-qt4
<Link`sAdventure> orugo.
<kkathman> orugo either kopete or gaim
<Link`sAdventure> try GAIM
<_voodoo> i got question about ntfs
<pointwood> DaSkreech: yes :)
<raphink> DaSkreech: KFileMetaInfo: WARNING: error loading the plugin from kfile_mp3.desktop
<sas171> sampan: 2 unsolved bugs in 1 hour
<_voodoo> who can help me
<_voodoo> i got question about ntfs
<_voodoo> i got question about ntfs
<Link`sAdventure> _voodoo,
<kkathman> GAIM is more gnomish, kopete is more KDE-ish
<Link`sAdventure> what's the problem
<raphink> that's what I get when going over a sound file in konqueror with the preview on
<sampan> kkathman  he's (sas171) run into the admin mode bug, but says that updating CAUSED the problem and doesn't fix it  -- not sure how to help :/
<kkathman> sampan I doubt that
<sampan> sas171  hey i feel your pain -- i'm STILL waiting for usable SCIM packages on kubuntu
<orugo> i use xfce
<_voodoo> i can not make mt external usb hdd
<orugo> they work anyway?
<_voodoo> i can not make mt external usb hdd
<kkathman> sas171 I'll wager your sources.list arent quite right
<Link`sAdventure> ?
<Link`sAdventure> make mt is... ?
<kkathman> thats about a 90% chance
<sas171> sampan: yeah, and want just right pppoe connection and admin mode =)
<DaSkreech> raphink: I get nothing
<sas171> *I want
<_voodoo> i cant make my externel usb hdd visible
<raphink> DaSkreech: I mean having launched konqueror in a konsole. but that is not what we need though
<JohnFlux> how do I mount windows to /mnt/win and let all users see it
<kkathman> sampan apparently he is ignoring me :)
<Link`sAdventure> I'm having major issues with Qt4 dev packages
<Link`sAdventure> it's using the wrong uic and stuff
<Link`sAdventure> it's using uic for Qt3 when I used qmake-qt4
<sas171> kkathman: what sources do you mean?
<sampan> kkathman  lol -- what he doesn't know is that you're FAR more qualified to help than i am!
<JohnFlux> I added it to /etc/fstab  but a normal user can't see it
<kkathman> JohnFlux: you'll need to set up smb credentials ...assuming you are using Samba
<raphink> DaSkreech: did you report the bug ?
<Xemanth^^^> why i can't see my portable lacie hddi in fdisk -l
<JohnFlux> kkathman: for a normal ntfs partition?
<DaSkreech> raphink: I don't know it's a bug yet
<kkathman> ahh not for an NTFS
<_voodoo> i cant make my externel usb hdd visible
<sas171> kkathman: do you mean repos?
<Xemanth^^^> yeah i can see it in dmesg
<JohnFlux> kkathman: you're thinking NFS i think
<kkathman> JohnFlux:  I thought you might be using Samba like I do
<Nach> Link`sAdventure, I don't think repeating yourself will help, doesn't look like #kubuntu wants to support broken packages
<raphink> DaSkreech: well it doesn't work and you acn't set it, so it's a bug
<Link`sAdventure> heh
<raphink> DaSkreech: please report it
<Link`sAdventure> Guess I gotta go install gentoo or smth :(
<kkathman> JohnFlux: on my system samba has to have a smbcredentials file to validate login from a win machine
<kkathman> could be similar for NTFS but I dont know
<kkathman> sas171: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nach> Link`sAdventure, nah, you probably want Debian, Kubuntu is based off of Debian, but Debian doesn't have broken Qt Dev packages at the moment
<Link`sAdventure> Nach: Debian's got like 10,000 CD's to it :(
<DaSkreech> I have another bug/wishlist for today
<Link`sAdventure> Or else I'd go for it. :p
<DaSkreech> raphink: launchpad?
<Xemanth^^^> Debian has only one net install image ^
<raphink> DaSkreech: depends if it's linked to universe or main
<kkathman> Nach: lots of ubuntu devs are using the QT libs so I dont know that they are "broken"..if so, please make sure you file an entry in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<DaSkreech> konqueror?
<Nach> kkathman, don't tell me, Link`sAdventure is the one with the problem
<raphink> DaSkreech: if it's directly linked to konqueror then it's main, so it's bugzilla, not LP
<Nach> Link`sAdventure, Debian net install CD is ~500MB, and then you only need to download ~400MB of packages to get a full system after that with KDE and goodies
<sas171> kkathman: they are 100% right i enabled them with adept
<Link`sAdventure> Jeez...
<Link`sAdventure> Why wasn't I told of this
<Xemanth^^^> debian net install image is like 100mb~
<Link`sAdventure> WRYYYYYYYYYY
<Nach> only 100MB?
* Link`sAdventure shakes fist
<lwizardl> what program can i use to backup dvds
<Xemanth^^^> Nach: yop
<kkathman> sas171 would you mind if I asked you to post them (paste) to paste.ubuntu-nl.com ??
<raphink> lwizardl: k3b
<kkathman> alot of people think they are right :)
<sas171> kkathman: http://pastebin.com/489338
<lwizardl> raphink: but what about if larger than dvd5
<kkathman> the admin mode problem was fixed with the first kubuntu patch about 3 days after it was released
<Nach> kkathman, and when you say lots of devs are using Qt libs, are you referring to Qt 4 or 3?
<kkathman> Nach: both
<Nach> since most packages except very recent ones all use 3
<kkathman> sas171 theres the problem
<raphink> lwizardl: huh?
<kkathman> sas171 as I suspected :)
<lwizardl> what about shrinking the disc
<JohnFlux> for the propriety nvidia driver, should xorg.conf say Driver "nvidia"  or Driver "nv"
<sas171> kkathman: ok, its probably some _K_ubuntu addon and i cant enable them all, right?
<JohnFlux> I get mixed up
<lwizardl> to fit on a dvd5
<raphink> lwizardl: what is a dvd5?
<lwizardl> k3b says can't copy encrypter dvds
<lwizardl> dvd5 is a dvd that its under 5 gigs usually 4.3gb
<raphink> well that's a normal DVD that is
<raphink> all the DVDs I used to far are 4.3GB
<Nach> Wow, Link`sAdventure: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/3.1_r1/i386/iso-cd/debian-31r1a-i386-netinst.iso only 108MB
<kkathman> sas171 - please edit your /etc/apt/sources.list with your favorite editor at root, and please put a # in front of line 1. Then save the file and do a sudo apt-get update.
<pointwood> is there a website or mailing list or whatever where it is possible to follow updates to kubuntu/ubuntu?
<Link`sAdventure> Cool
<Link`sAdventure> I guess I can be back up and running real soon. :)
<Link`sAdventure> :D
<raphink> pointwood: updates to dapper ?
<kkathman> sas171 the reason it "caused" the admin prob is that its only looking at the CDROM and it put the "bad" code back each time.
<pointwood> raphink: no, breezy, current stable release
<raphink> ah ok
<raphink> maybe breezy-changes
<kkathman> sas171: once you comment out the CD ROM line, and update, you will be fine.
<raphink> since dapper updates is on dapper-changes ;)
<pointwood> raphink: that's a mailing list?
<kkathman> sas171 you'll then need to run adept after your apt-get update.
<raphink> http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/breezy-changes
<raphink> I guess
<kkathman> hey raphink ;)
<raphink> hey kkathman :)
<kkathman> greets bro :)
<raphink> greets too <><
<DaSkreech> hi kkathman raphink
* xtacocorex is back.
* DaSkreech just wanted to be popular :)
<raphink> DaSkreech: lol
<kkathman> howdy DaSkreech
#kubuntu 2007-01-01
<genii> hatta Did you check out Lilypond? I'm curious of a review :)
<BluesKaj> metrosexual another media invention that should be ignored ...is merely a marketing thing to get more gay fashions on the streets
<stdin> genii: samba doesn't moisturise yet :P
<hepme> does kde come with gtk already installed?
<crimsun> BluesKaj, surely you meant that for -offtopic...
<dwidmann> and here I wasn't even sure if metrosexual was a term that existed outside of that one episode of southpark ...
<hepme> or -hottopic
<hatta> genii, I was looking for something with a gui
<BluesKaj> hey crimsun , just my 2cents worth in this conversation , besides it's true ...offtopic or no :)
<dwidmann> hepme: I don't think so
<hatta> lilypad is kind of like latex for music
<stdin> hepme: no, kde won't have GTK installed
<hepme> is it possible that having gtk installed in kde can cause conflicts?
<hatta> kguitar would be great if it had a mandolin mode
<genii> hatta There seems to be an OO plugin for it
<stdin> hepme: no, it'll work fine
<BluesKaj> hepme, gnome is old hat, kde rules anyway
<hepme> too bad qt isn't full open source
<hatta> yeah but I'm looking for something I can play with in real time and hear midi as well as see score
<hatta> sure it is
<dwidmann> hepme: lies. It's licensed  under the gpl v2, what more do you want?
<hepme> it is? my friend said it wasnt :( guess i've been misinformed
<hatta> just because you have the option to license it under a non-free license, doesn't mean it's not free
<stdin> qt is the way of the future, embrace it
<hatta> it's dual licensed
<T3hWiz0rd> qt originally suffered from licensing issues which lead to the creation of the gnome project. Such issues are now history.
<genii> hatta Rosegarden is a gui project for Lilypond
<hepme> what year did qt become open/free?
<dwidmann> I have a feeling that was back in the 90's
<hatta> genii, oh neat
<freeride> has anyone used adept to install gimp on dapper?
<genii> hatta There is a deb for Sarge but dunno if ported to ubuntu yet
<root_> yeah
<freeride> ok, I did it and it works but the tool discriptions dont pop up
<freeride> you know what I'm talking about?
<hatta> genii, that's ok, I have a debian box too
<root_> strange i dont seem to have that issue
<hepme> i installed vim-gtk but i dont see it in the menus, any idea where it is?
<genii> hatta :)
<freeride> am I missing a package or something?
<root_> is your video all setup right?
<dwidmann> hepme, if it's not in the menus, try running it in konsole
<root_> i know i was having some issues with gimp when i was using default vid. drivers
<freeride> you know how you hover the cursor over each tool or button and a little discription pops up? well mine does that but they're just little blank boxes with no discription
<freeride> yeah, my vid is setup
<freeride> I'm using ati drivers
<root_> hmm, im not sure whats up, maybe uninstall and reinstall would be my best guess
<hepme> dwidmann:  how can i get it in the menu?
<dwidmann> hepme: the command in konsole is gvim.
<hepme> i'm used to gnome that has 'alacarte' menu editor, what does kdehave
<BluesKaj> k-menu
<genii> !rosegarden | hatta
<ubotu> rosegarden: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.2.4-1 (edgy), package size 3244 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<BluesKaj> kocontrol
<dwidmann> hepme: right click on the menu button, menu editor, new item, call it whatever you want, command is gvim
<BluesKaj> err kcontrol
<stdin> hepme: right click on the k-menu, and click "menu editor"
<hepme> always easier than i think
<freeride> any ideas?
<root_> yeah i would reinstall freeride
<dwidmann> lots of ideas, just no good ones
<freeride> ok, I'll remove it and try that
<freeride> thanks
<freeride> one more question
<root_> ya?
<BluesKaj> !popups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about popups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<freeride> what is the little text display that people have on their desktops showing processor usage and drives and stuff?
<BluesKaj> !dialogs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dialogs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dwidmann> freeride: superkaramba applets
<root_> there are a few actually
<root_> yeah
<root_> and xsensors
<freeride> how do you get them?
<genii> !windowmaker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windowmaker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<root_> i use kpakage and do a search
<genii> Hmm
<dwidmann> freeride, sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<dwidmann> freeride, then search kde-look.org and find something you like
<freeride> can I use adept ti install?
<dwidmann> sure
<root_> yeah
<freeride> I searched for it in the package manager and nothing comes up
<root_> or if your not in x11 you can use aptitude for a more graphical search
<dwidmann> !universe | freeride
<ubotu> freeride: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Slike> hello and happy new year :)
<genii> 5 1/2 hrs here til 2007 :)
<Slike> how do i install a theme that i downloaded from kde-look.org?
<dwidmann> freeride: superkaramba is in the universe repository
<dwidmann> Slike: what sort of theme?
<Slike> dwidmann: application looks
<lovloss> I installed beryl, but when i came back into KDE it didnt give me the updated "nvidia" splash screen like it did on gnome. Should i have uninstalled my nvidia driver first?
<root_> well this rocks, but i gott roll
<soulrider> lovloss: maybe you dont have the latest driver
<soulrider> s
<dwidmann> Slike: kde-look.org should have had instructions with it, I think
<soulrider> do you mean that black background image ?
<lovloss> i didnt get legacy. i got the main one.
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> but still it may not be the latest version
<lovloss> AIGLX is best right?
<lovloss> oh, wait, thats right... you have to manually update the driver
<soulrider> :)
<lovloss> Actually, thats on gnome... here, kde seems to handle beryl regardless
<hatta> genii, doesn't look like rosegarden does tablature
<hatta> it does staff notation but I can't read that
<Slike> dwidmann: the archive i downloaded only contains some image files and some color scheme (kcsrc) files + a gpl document
<stdin> AIGLX with Beryl ROCKS!!
<Slike> dwidmann: isn't there some easy way, like gnome's >> drag&drop/some manager/...
<dwidmann> Slike: try looking at it in kcontrol (either alt + f2: type kcontrol, or run it from konsole), go to appearance -> themes
<genii> hatta Where I found out about the OO plugin: http://www.linuxjournal.com/node/1000117       Shows hat looks like regular tablature
<Slike> dwidmann: did so, but there's nothing there to install themes...?
<Slike> dwidmann: i'm a gnome user, trying kde since long ;)
<dwidmann> the themes on kde-look.org aren't always done right, so not all of them will work, but if you point kcontrols theme  manager at the .tar.bz2 file, it will either work or it won't
<lovloss> how should i update nvidia? i always forget
<hatta> genii, looks like staff notation to me
<hatta> kguitar would be perfect if it handled mandolin tuning
<lovloss> Is this linux IA32 or AMD64/EM64T? :P
<genii> hatta Sorry not to be of more help :(
<Slike> dwidmann: what do you exactly mean by "kcontrols theme  manager"?
<genii> Been years since I needed to read music
<Slike> dwidmann: i found some place in the kcontrol center to change themes, but there's no "install themes"-option there
<Slike> dropping the archive there isn't possible too
<Slike> so the gnome way won't do :P
<genii> Is anyone oing cross-compiling from an x86 platform to ARM ?
<lovloss> how do you close X down and get to the prompt?
<lovloss> ctrl-alt-del doesnt work
<genii> If you have any links for a DIY jtag to serial or parallel-port I'd appreciate it anyhow
<stdin> lovloss: ctrl-alt-f1
<lovloss> ah! thanks
<stdin> lovloss: that won't close X tho, you have to stop kdm for that
<genii> Well that doesn't really close X, it just swaps to the first console tty
<stdin> oh well, too latee
<genii> X still runs on tty6 or 7
<stdin> 7
<stdin> (or 8 if you have xgl)
<genii> Doesn't ctrl-alt-backspace still forcibly shut X?
<dwidmann> sure does
<dwidmann> slike, just a moment, I know there's a way to manually install these things, I just need to check my directory structure
<stdin> afaik ctrl-alt-X just restarts X, because KDM will start after
<stdin> if you run X from startx, then it will kill X
<genii> Yeah KDM is an auto-spawn process
<freeride> what is the difference between karamba and super karamba?
<dwidmann> Slike: color schemes (*.kcsrc files) go in ~/.kde/share/apps/kdisplay/color-schemes/
<genii> however if you run startx from another console it usually tells you screen  0 is unavailable etc...if you forcibly kill X the ockfile has to be wiped too to restart it
<dwidmann> superkaramba is more powerful than karamba
<genii> lockfile
<freeride> hmm, ok, so how do I install it?
<dwidmann> freeride, after enabling the universe repository, install the superkaramba package with [insert apt frontend here] 
<hepme> should i install normal mplayer or kmplayer?
<dwidmann> kmplayer is a frontend for mplayer, xine, and gstreamer, it also has a nice browser plugin, and can also be used as a kaffeine plugin
<stdin> genii: you can just run: startx -- :1
<dwidmann> Use which you like.
<freeride> can I do that from the repository manager in adept?
<dwidmann> Sure
<genii> stdin Yes, true :) Also some xterm switch which allows shared desktops which I forget atm
<hepme> i thought mplayer already was a gui, why would it need a front end?
<hepme> oh i see
<stdin> genii: I've forgotten also :P
<freeride> just type in "Universe Repository" in the new repository field and add or what.. :-/
<dwidmann> hepme: mplayer has a gtk1 gui, or some such. There must be at least a half dozen to a dozen frontends available for it.
<freeride> I see a few of them that say universe
<freeride> they're light grey
<stdin> mplayer is a cli app, it just uses whatever WM is availible
<dwidmann> freeride, the light gray lines probably start with a #, if you remove the #, they'll become active
<freeride> some of them have a # sign but the ones I want dont have that
<dwidmann> or wait
<genii> stdin  "-alwaysshared" switch (had to look it up) I think the original needs to have that tho too
<dwidmann> I've not done this in adept in a LONG LONG time
<dwidmann> right click the line, click on enable, and you're good to go ;)
<stdin> genii: I need to put that on my personal wiki before I forget :P
<genii> stdin :)
<freeride> thanks, I'm trying it now
<freeride> still nothing, this is frustrating
<genii> stdin We used to do a whiteboard idea with shared vnc desktops in this fashion
<freeride> I enabled all of the ones that said universe at the end
<freeride> nothing comes up when I search
<freeride> for superkaramba
<genii> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<lovloss> any idea why my refresh went from 81 to 55 when i installed the new nvidia driver?
<stdin> genii: back in the dark ages of the net :P
<genii> Hmm no info on repos
<dwidmann> freeride: click update
<dwidmann> "Fetch Updates" to be precise
* stdin will be in 2007 in 5 mins
<genii> stdin I still have my extremely ancient VICmodem which was a blistering 110Bps btw
<genii> ROFL
<freeride> when I run a search for gimp it pulls up a list fo stuff
<freeride> why doesnt it do that for superkaramba?
<hepme> how can i make it so my mpegs always open with mplayer instead of kaffeine?
<freeride> oh, wait, I'm fetching updates now
<genii> stdin So you are in England?
<stdin> genii: wow, now that's slow :P
<genii> gmt time
<stdin> genii: yeah
<hepme> nevermind found it
<RealisticDragon> spelling it wrong freeride? try karamba... and if you want some plugins there are some optimised for low CPU and/or PPC based computers usage on my website :) (www.revis.org)
<freeride> nope, still nothing
<stdin> genii: i'm in the midlands of england :D
<hatta> omg, kguitar does have mandolin tuning
<hatta> yay
* genii imagines tdin stuck out in a peat bog with fog rolling in
<freeride> it found some for karamba but dont I want superkaramba?
<freeride> oh!
<genii> hatta Cool to hear you found an acceptable solution
<freeride> wait
<freeride> found it
<stdin> genii: no fog right now, tho it was raining, and btw, I do live in a city :P
<freeride> any one know why the little tool discriptions pop up as blank boxes when I hover the cursor in gimp?
<stdin> ooh 60 seconds to go :p
<genii> stdin I'm in the Colonies remember LOL
* stdin is gonna watch the big ben bells on TV :P
<genii> OK seeya in a bit
<dwidmann> freeride, not sure, I thought you needed to have the documentation installed for that?
<freeride> I think I installed the documentation
<RealisticDragon> happy new year :)
<AAA1> I turn on my computer and can't find my desktop icons. I click and drag=highlighting to the left or down on my screen and my wallpaper scrolls almost infantly. Please, can anyone help me find my icons? (I know they exist because I can find them through system menu)
<genii> It's just so cool that linus is represented somewhere in the entire world :)
<genii> linux also LOL
<stdin> fireworks goin off, big ben on the radio, it must be 2007 :D
<genii> I dunno how many branch offices Torvalds has
<genii> Do we all have to sing Auld Lang Syne now or something ? ;)
<stdin> good god, please no!
<genii> LOL
<stdin> besides, you get another chance in about an hour :p
<genii> Well still 2006 here for another 5 hrs
<stdin> it actually stopped raining for the new year :P
<genii> good omen
<AAA1> Happy New Year to those in 2007
<AAA1> Happy New Year's Eve to those still in 2006
<stdin> happy new year to those in GMT-* :P
<hepme> does it matter what dir i mount an iso?
<stdin> hepme: nope
<hepme> does it have to be an existing dir or will the command create one if it doesnt
<stdin> ^^ 1st support of 2007 for me :D
<genii> hepme Nope so long as it is not mounted under some other thing
<AAA1> hehe
<genii> existing
<stdin> hepme: you have to create it 1st
<hepme> k
<AAA1> Is there a way to limit the desktop to only the size of the screen?
<stdin> you-say-what-now?
<genii> You have some multihead setup and only want 1 monitor to show 1 desktop?
<AAA1> yes, 1 monitor, 1 desktop, but, my desktop icons don't show up
<AAA1> I've highlighted to the left, off the screen and my desktop wallpaper tiles over, meaning that it's way larger then the screen
<AAA1> (got back from a trip, turned on my computer, and found it this way)
<genii> Weird. I had this before when resolution was set higher than the monitor settings. May want to try reducing your default res
<AAA1> tried that, I'll try it again
<AAA1> ty
<genii> eg: monitor only does 800x600 res set to 1024x768  then you have to scroll with mouse to see top and side of screen etc
<dwidmann> here's another solution: Pull up Konqueror, go to ~/Desktop, cut the .desktop files and paste them in your ~ folder. Now drag them back to the desktop
<stdin> my res is 1600x1200 :)
<dwidmann> holy bigness.
<genii> stdin
<genii> Same
<genii> I have a nonstandard old workstation monitorI made an interface for tho. It does up t anything my card can put out
<stdin> I have some "logix" 17'' monitor
<AAA1> hmmm
<stdin> it's old too :P
<AAA1> tried that, it asked about overwriting the existing files with the same names
<genii> <- IBM P200
<AAA1> I said no, should I have said yes?
* dwidmann has a 19" samsung syncmaster :D
<defiant> Hello all. Can someone please assist me in installing Flash
<stdin> defiant: have you read the help paes?
<stdin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> and ...
<stdin> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<defiant> I do not know how to see backports?
<stdin> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<genii> ubotu knows almost all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about knows almost all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> LOL
<stdin> ubotu is stupid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is stupid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> haha
<stdin> !love
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<stdin> I like that onw
<AAA1> !peanut butter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peanut butter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AAA1> !desktop
<ubotu> The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are Gnome (ubuntu-desktop), KDE (kubuntu-desktop), Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<genii> Is ubotu wired to some fortune-cookie prog??
<AAA1> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<stdin> genii: no, but it's fun to play with it
<stdin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<stdin> :D
<genii> Heh!
<genii> !cosmos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cosmos - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AAA1> my desktop issue comes after running kpersonlizer
<stdin> !myself
<dwidmann> !shut up!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> :x
<dwidmann> crap, the bot didn't listen to me :(
<dwidmann> or did it
<stdin> if you tell it to shut up it gives you a kiss
<dwidmann> Yeah, I almost missed that line :\
<genii> i like the ping feature
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<__mikem> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<dwidmann> ubotu seems to be a little bit slow to react
<defiant> Admiral_chicao do you know what to type in apt-get to install flash player 9?
<stdin> the bot is in a few channels, so may be gettin raped :P
<crimsun> defiant, use flashplugin-nonfree from -backports
<stdin> defiant: enable backports, info in the link ablove, and install flashplugin-nonfree
<defiant> crimsun it tells me it has no installation candidate
<crimsun> defiant, do you use edgy or dapper?
<AAA1> #ubuntu
<defiant> crimsun, edgy
<crimsun> defiant, then you need to enable the edgy-backports repository
<defiant> crimsun, I do that by uncommenting the source list right?
<crimsun> defiant, right, then updating, then installing flashplugin-nonfree
<defiant> Yes I have just done that, crimsun and I got that message
<genii> Did you perhaps by accident uncomment the cdrom entry?
<stdin> make sure you have a line like: "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse" in your sources.list
<defiant> I just added the entry from this page
<crimsun> defiant, what's the output from ``apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree''?
<defiant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<defiant> flashplugin-nonfree:
<defiant>   Installed: (none)
<defiant>   Candidate: (none)
<defiant>   Version table:
<genii> If no candidate with that line in and update done, perhaps you are running not edgy but dapper??
<gnomefreak> looks like he is missing repos
<stdin> defiant: make sure you have that line, (or with your country code in the beginning) in your sources.list
<gnomefreak> dont need country code
<stdin> (with multiverse)
<defiant> Now i get duplicate sources.list
<gnomefreak> defiant: paste your sources.list file to pastebin please
<endo602> can someone help me figure pidentd out?
<endo602> I need to specify the ident id
<Ace2016> you might want to come back tomorrow, too many are drunk :D
<gnomefreak> defiant: or use the list from http://gnomefreak.pastebin.ca/246658
* gnomefreak has about an hour or so before i get that way
<defiant> http://pastebin.com/848736
* Ace2016 wondres if gome people dirnk
<endo602> i havent started the festivities yet
<stdin> Ace2016: nah, they aren't smart enough to open the can of beer
<defiant> should I just remove my entire sources list and replace it with that one gnomefreak?
<genii> <- Dry New Years
<gnomefreak> defiant: hold on a sec
<defiant> ok thank you gnomefreak
<stdin> genii: i'm so, so sorry :p
<genii> heh
<genii> missed the beer store :(
<gnomefreak> defiant: yes go ahead and replace it (also if you want backports take the # away from the 2 lines
<stdin> I haven't had a dry new year since I was 12 :P
<genii> stdin I may venture out an hour beforehand to a local bar if I get really desperate :)
<stdin> genii: what's new years day without a hangover and a memory gap or about 3 hours? :P
<gnomefreak> defiant: than run sudo apt-get update than when done sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stdin> s/or/of
<defiant> gnomefreak, ok I am trying now
<gnomefreak> k
<genii> We may have some Napoleon brandy stashed somewhere if my roommate didn't find it
<Rob-West> nixternal u here
<defiant> ok, now I run apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree gnomefreak?
<gnomefreak> yes
<genii> defiant first sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> genii: he did
<genii> Sorry missed some scrioll :)
<defiant> I just did that and I still got the same error message. It is saying there is no installation caniddate gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> defiant: did you get errors when running apt-get update?
<defiant> No
<gnomefreak> defiant: and you have the list as i gave it to you?
<defiant> Yes
<defiant> I copied it and pasted it
<gnomefreak> defiant: run sudo apt-get update again
<defiant> gnomefreak done
<gnomefreak> defiant: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<defiant> same output as before installed none Candidate none version table: gnomefreak
<ytoox> has any of you installed the mikesque patch for baghira?
<ytoox> I need help installing it
<genii> I suspect version mismatch
<gnomefreak> defiant: paste the list as you have it
<gnomefreak> in pastebin
<gnomefreak> mismatch would give a mismatch error
<genii> Usually, yes
<gnomefreak> should*
<gnomefreak> defiant: apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop
<defiant> http://pastebin.com/848741
<gnomefreak> and yes i know you may not hav eit
<genii> is flashplugin specific to some browser possibly not installed like FF etc?
<gnomefreak> genii: no
<ytoox> has any of you installed the mikesque patch for baghira?
<ytoox> I need help installing it
<gnomefreak> defiant: what did policy ubuntu-desktop give you?
<defiant> gnomefreak Installed None Candidate 1.30 version table: 1.30.0
<gnomefreak> see
<ytoox> please, I can't get the patch to work
<defiant> gnomefreak it also says this         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main Packages
<gnomefreak> defiant: what is the pathname to the file you added it to
<defiant> gnomefreak /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> your sources.list file
<gnomefreak> k
<gnomefreak> defiant: thats what should show up
<gnomefreak> defiant: try using adept to update/install it
* theholycow arrives in a cloud of dust
<gnomefreak> wait a min
<genii> 500 = internal server error
<gnomefreak> defiant: comment out the backports repos and try again
<gnomefreak> fenot when using policy
<gnomefreak> genii: not*
<defiant> Same thing happened
<gnomefreak> defiant: you ran apt-get update after commenting them out?
* theholycow shouldn't have done /list...d'oh! brb
<defiant> yes I did gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> defiant: you ran apt-get dist-upgrade also?
<defiant> yes sir I did gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> defiant: also try apt-cache search flashplugin-nonfree
<gnomefreak> defiant: see if it shows it
<defiant> Same exact as before gnomefreak
<genii> perhaps Edgy packagename is changed?
<gnomefreak> genii: nope i checked it
<genii> Truly weird
<gnomefreak> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<Ace2016> whats /list?
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Macromedia Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 7.0.68~ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 15 kB, installed size 164 kB (Only available for i386)
<Ace2016> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<gnomefreak> Ace2016: try not to do it he was using it to list the channels in freenode
<stdin> mile I said, multiverse
<Ace2016> oh ok
<theholycow> Has anybody here installed a 500gb SATA drive? I've got one, but when I mkfs.ext3 it, my computer suddenly reboots. I even tried dividing it into two 250gb partitions.
<gnomefreak> ah
<defiant> Does it matter that I am running amd 64 gnomefreak
<stdin> s/mile/like
<gnomefreak> defiant: yes
<gnomefreak> defiant: you cant have flash on 64bit
<gnomefreak> defiant: unles you run 32bit chroot
<stdin> damn, the affect of alcohol on tipeing
<defiant> How do I do that. I need to have flash gnoefreak
<stdin> gnomefreak is, as usual, 100% correct there
<gnomefreak> defiant: i not good with chroots i suggest installing ubuntu 32bit on your pc :)
<dwidmann> easiest way is to set up a 32-bit browser, opera works well
<stdin> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<gnomefreak> s/i/im
<defiant> oh, ok. Thank youvery much for your help
<genii> theholycow I just formatted  2 250s a 500 and a 750 with mkext2fs without incident. No subpartitions
<dwidmann> chroots are hardly necessary :\ who would _want_ to deal with one of those?
<nysosym> is it possible to stick the toolbars?
<defiant> I do not know what they are dwidmann
<theholycow> genii: I didn't try ext2, but maybe I should. I would like to use ext3 on it, though...
<stdin> "mkext2fs -J" makes ext3 iirc
<genii> Journalling ext2 = ext3
<stdin> yep
<RealisticDragon> i wonder if ext4 will be mkext2 -jj :P
* stdin wants to try ext4 :D
<RealisticDragon> or 'k ;)
<theholycow> yeah...that's what I'm going for. Maybe I'll just use it sans journalling. I was thinking of just using it as a backup drive...
<genii> Actually i think is mke2fs not mkext2fs btw
<stdin> maybe mkext2fs -4
<genii> same idea anyhow
<nysosym> i will remove this, is it possible? http://img358.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmphoto1xv2.png
<theholycow> it's mkfs.ext2 or mke2fs (both should do same thing), IIRC
<dwidmann> neosym, I don't think you can
<genii> I like mkfs.XXX prototype, easy to remember syntax :)
<nysosym> why? this is so ugly,
<dwidmann> that exists so you can drag and drop the toolbars around ...
<nysosym> dwidmann: is there nothing a option to stick the toolbar?
<genii> I think I would want o be rid of the Dog Bounty Hunter popup more
<theholycow> well, I'm going to try making it ext2, no journal. If I disappear, you'll know it had the same problem...
<genii> theholycow Ok :)
<nysosym> dwidmann: sure but i wan't this feature :D
<dwidmann> That looks like Kopete, and I don't seen an option for it, double check the configuration dialog. If it really bugs you then make a wishlist entry on bugs.kde.org
<stdin> something like lock toolbars
<theholycow> damn, mkfs.ext2 /dev/sda1 is a scary command to type. If I accidentally type 'h' instead of 's', I could lose a lot...
<genii> stdin Yeah I know in Windoze you get rid of it with lock/unlock taskbar
<nysosym> stdin: there is nothing like this in the context
<stdin> theholycow: try running 2.6.19 hda becomes sda :P
<_Snatch_> happy new year!!
<stdin> happy new year _Snatch_
<_Snatch_> can anybody help me with smthin
<theholycow> Well, it went well for a 250gb partition, so I'm trying it on the full 500 in one piece.
<_Snatch_> i want to install java on my kubuntu
<theholycow> I'll try journalizing it using the instructions at http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm later
<genii> theholycow Did you try mkfs.ext2 -J  on 250 as test?
<_Snatch_> im new to linux so i dont know mux
<theholycow> genii: No, I don't feel like getting rebooted...
<genii> theholycow Pls report back I'm interested in if this will work for you :)
<theholycow> will do
<_Snatch_> can anybody help me or give me some intell on how to install java on kubuntu
<_Snatch_> ??
<stdin> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<genii> _Snatch_ Just to do java apps in the web browser or to write java apps?
<_Snatch_> yep ive tried that, but doesnt work
<theholycow> mkfs.ext2 finished
<genii> on the 500?
<genii> (full 500)
<theholycow> yup
<theholycow> Running tune2fs -j now
<_Snatch_> wen i try to install sun-java5-jre it gives me an error
<stdin> what error ?
<genii> multiverse likely not in repo list
<stdin> yeah
<_Snatch_> Package sun-java5-jre is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<_Snatch_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<_Snatch_> is only available from another source
<_Snatch_> E: Package sun-java5-jre has no installation candidate
<theholycow> tune2fs -j /dev/sda1 -- finished
<_Snatch_> thats the error
<stdin> _Snatch_: enable multiverse
<stdin> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<genii> theholycow :)
<_Snatch_> tried that already
<_Snatch_> and it gives me the same error
<_Snatch_> you think i should retry?
<genii> _Snatch_ After modifying /etc/apt/sources.list   did you run an sudo apt-get update      ?
<theholycow> added it to fstab (with fs as "auto") and mounted. It shows mounted as ext3.
<theholycow> sweet!
<_Snatch_> yup
<stdin> _Snatch_: just add a line like "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy multiverse" to your sources.list
<stdin> ^^ for edgy
<_Snatch_> ok
<genii> theholycow That it refuses to format in ext3 is somehwat distrbing, especially as the cold reboot effect :(
* theholycow will proceed to backup 450gb of crud from a bunch of drives. WooHoo!
<theholycow> genii: Indeed. Not as disturbing as my wife's WoW addiction, though. :(\
<genii> theholycow i'm wondering if this is some generalised bug
<theholycow> genii: Good point. Maybe I'll look into that question.
<_Snatch_> ok solving problem now... btw can anybody recomend quality p2p software??
<theholycow> _Snatch_: Depends on what you want to download
<genii> Uhoh I just fried something
<theholycow> I thought I smelled something burning
<theholycow> Great...now you'll _never_ get the magic smoke back into it!
<_Snatch_> theholycow: mostly music
<theholycow> _Snatch_: Do you own your house, or live in your parents' house? The RIAA is attacking pretty hard these days.
<genii> External USB enclosure just fried the usb-ide converter part
<theholycow> _Snatch_: Lots of what you want can be found using dogpile's audio search and various google searches
<_Snatch_> parents house
<genii> I'm glad the RIAA has no authority in Canada
<stdin> _Snatch_: encrypted torrents :p
<theholycow> _Snatch_: Don't cause that kind of risk for your parents. Find safer ways than common p2p.
<theholycow> genii: Heheh...you guys pay a tax on blank CDs, but you get the final laugh, since you needn't fear! :)
<genii> Yeah tapes, videcassettes, Cd/DVD etc etc
<_Snatch_> i live in europe, im not shure if RIAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA has any authority
<stdin> ever hared of VAT?, we brits pay tax on everything
<theholycow> genii: It's your civic right to pirate stuff, then
<_Snatch_> anyhow my parents know i want to download stuff
<theholycow> _Snatch_: Sorry, my fault. I shouldn't have assumed.
<genii> Well at least my seagate 250 IDE in the enclosure is still good...whew. Just the crappy adapter itself
<_Snatch_> an
<_Snatch_> another question
<_Snatch_> how come i cant use JAVA!!!!!!!
<__mikem> I say screw the RIAA.
<genii> I *hate* the smell of burning electronics
<theholycow> _Snatch_: I used to use amule for my p2p needs
<fdoving> !java | _snatch_
<ubotu> _snatch_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<_Snatch_> __mikem.....
<_Snatch_> i know where you live...
<__mikem> The ironic thing is I am an amature song writer, and I would love nothing more than to see the RIAA in h***
<__mikem> _Snatch_ I am not worried.
<fdoving> !offtopic
<robotgeek> hmm, keep it ontopic folks
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<robotgeek> thanks fdoving :)
<theholycow> I thought that when you install the java package from the repository, you just get the same java installer that you can download from sun's website
<theholycow> (IIRC)
<fdoving> robotgeek: .. great minds think alike and so on :)
<robotgeek> heh
<fdoving> theholycow: you get it the ubuntu-way, and you'll get automatic updates and all. it's the preferred way, really.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<genii> fdoving Apparently he's already been that route with no luck
* mode/#kubuntu [-oo crimsun fdoving]  by fdoving
<_Snatch_> __mikem: what sofware do you use to compose??
<fdoving> genii: ok. strange.
<__mikem> Cakewalk, and Garritan Personal Orchestra
<fdoving> anyway.. i'll have to sleep.
<crimsun> fdoving, thanks.
<fdoving> nite all.
<_Snatch_> bye
<fdoving> crimsun: no problem, checked your /whois, noticed you were away. :)
<genii> I am pondering if there is an ubotu package
<_Snatch_> __mikem: when i was in the dark side of the OS, i used Guitar Pro
<genii> (I have my own irc server)
<_Snatch_> good for you
<__mikem> _Snatch_ I am running linux in vmware, Cakewalk Sonar and GPO are only available on windows and mac
<_Snatch_> yup, the dark side
<genii> interestingly apt-cache search ubotu      has no result
<genii> (6.06.1 server)
<__mikem> If GPO was avilable for linux and there was a sequencer for linux that could support and could read .cwp (cakewalk project) files
<__mikem> I would have no need for windows
<genii> can't cakewalk export?
<dope> i have a sync error no more room left on device, what is that?
<genii> dopy hd is full
<dope> WHAT?!
<_Snatch_> Kguitar supports GPO
<dope> how do i view the space left on the hd?!
<genii> "no more room left on device" = full
<genii> dope df
<theholycow> dope: 'df -h' at a command prompt, or some right-clicking in konqueror will probably do it
<dope> i've omfg how did it fill up
<dope> wait
<dope> wait my swap is full i think
<genii> fyi  -h is "human readable" output
<theholycow> yep
<dope> hda1 is 95% full
<dope> how do clear it out
<theholycow> delete some stuff!
<dope> it's my swap i think
<genii> Dump some mp3s? LOL
<_Snatch_> delete watever makes it full
<dope> oh wait
<dope> i know what that is
<dope> that's fine
<_Snatch_> its your swap
<dope> no it's my other drive
<dope> that has all my music on it but i'm not accessing it
<_Snatch_> XDDDDDDDDD
<dope> all the others are below 10% used
<dope> it says sync error in proc 4718
<_Snatch_> you scared the hek outame
<dope> so what's that mean
<genii> sync error on hd could be any number of things as cause :(
<dope> what is proc 4718
<dope> and how do i find out what it is
<genii> ps ax| grep 4718
<dope> hmm
<dope> it's my motion program
<dope> motion -c ~/motion.conf
<dope> when i run it i get that error in the console
<_Snatch_> fix it
<dope> the no space left on device error
<dope> i don't know how to fix it :(
<genii> So it must use hda1 as scratch drive or something
<theholycow> motion is cool
<dope> nah it can't, that's a ntfs drive
<dope> hmm maybe not
<dope> ok well this is what i did
<dope> i had it save a picture every 1 second
<dope> but as outPic.jpg
<dope> so i assumed it would just overwrite the old file, right?
<dope> and it had a sym link
<ny0n> can anyone help me get kubuntu to work with wireless internet
<genii> now full of outPicxxxxxxx   ?
<dope> no just outPic.jpg
<genii> Hah looks like appending each file
<genii> eg >> as opposed to >
<dope> how do i see the filesize?
<ny0n> can anyone help me get kubuntu to work with wireless internet
<dope> with ls?
<_Snatch_> ok
<genii> yes ls -l   or -ld *
<_Snatch_> to get wireless conexion
<_Snatch_> goto kmenu
<_Snatch_> goto internet
<ny0n> where is kmenu
<_Snatch_> do you have kde?
<theholycow> kmenu? I thought making wifi work in linux was a pagan ritual involving the blood of a recently-deceased chicken or something...
<ny0n> sorry
<ny0n> yes
<ny0n> kde
<_Snatch_> ok
<_Snatch_> on the bar at the bottom
<genii> I think it takes a goat these days
<ny0n> yea
<ny0n> wireless assistant doesn't work
<_Snatch_> the first icon
<_Snatch_> wireless assistant worked for me
<Neolithium> I think the wireless assistant is a crapshoot for most people :)
<_Snatch_> for you
<_Snatch_> but not for me
<_Snatch_> it worked fine
<genii> Broadcom wireless chipset seems especially problemmatic
<ny0n> no networks found
<ny0n> in wireless assistant
<dope> crap crap crap
<dope> what's wron ghere :(
<genii> dope Anything enlightening?
* Neolithium chuckles.
<_Snatch_> if you use the second option
<dope> i dunno
<dope> there's room on all the drives
<dope> i don't know why it won't save the files
<genii> dope May be: The file to save takes longer to process and save than before the next pic is generated
<dope> well i was doing it earlier
<dope> then restarted and bam no worky
<genii> = eventual buffer overrun
<dope> so it was working earlier
<dope> it would just save over the old pictures
<genii> dope what fs type on hda1 ?
<dope> ntfs
<dope> i'm not using anything on it
<dope> and it has 2 gig left on it
<dope> so it shouldn't be a problem anyway
<genii> write/rewrite on same spot repeatedly = possible bad spot on platter now. fsck may be in order
* PF-Away dislikes ntfs
<dope> crap
<PF-Away> is there a free fsck utility for ntfs?
<dope> it's not the ntfs disk
* PF-Away reads
<genii> What disk is Pic  saved to?
<dope> sda2
<dope> that's the root drive
<genii> sda2 = what fs type?
<dope> ext3
<genii> so you should for peace of mind boot to single user and run fsck
<dope> how do i do that
<PF-Away> when in grub, press e or something
<dope> crap
<PF-Away> it should come up a message
<genii> hit ESC when grub starts, yes
<dope> well this computer is about 1500 miles away
<PF-Away> esc first, yes
<theholycow> Shouldn't it be okay to run fsck in any runlevel as long as you don't write any changes? Then run it in single user...
<PF-Away> then type in "single" at the end of the line
<PF-Away> dope: :P
<PF-Away> type "init 2"
<genii> Well you could drop to init 1
<PF-Away> i think that should keep the network going
<PF-Away> init 1 would kill his network, wouldn't it?
<genii> I dunno if you could be ssh'd in etc like that tho
<stdin> telinit 2 for edgy
<PF-Away> yeah, that funky new init system
<PF-Away>  /me like
<dope> i'm sshed in
<dope> i did init 2
<PF-Away> sda2 isn't the root, is it?
<dope> yea
<PF-Away> hrm
<genii> fsck = not good with mounted fs
<PF-Away> yeah
<dope> yea that's what this thing is telling me
<theholycow> Sounds like you're fscked!
<PF-Away> heh
<genii> unmounting / = problemmatic
<PF-Away> lol
<dope> hmm
<PF-Away> chrooting?
<PF-Away> ;)
<theholycow> PF-Away: You read my mind
<PF-Away> copy over /sbin to a dir and chroot in?
<stdin> sudo mount / -o remount.ro
<genii> yeah it can be done but you need all the / essentials on an initrd or something
<dope> blah
<PF-Away>  /sbin should have all you need
<dope> so there's a prob with the hardware
<PF-Away> mkdir /tmp/temproot
<dope> damn i gotta get ready for a party soon
<PF-Away> cp /sbin /tmp/tmproot -R
<PF-Away> rotfl
<dope> i'll do this when i get back and am hammered
<genii> dope Well, it conceivably could be something software related like failing nfs if you are using that. But hardware most suspect
<dope> i'll be way more productive then
<PF-Away> chroot /tmp/tmproot /tmp/tmproot/bash
<theholycow> dope: It sounds way too difficult, error-prone, and sensitive to be done remotely by somebody not 100% comfortable with the concepts and commands involved
<PF-Away> heh
* stdin is already hammered 
<dope> yea i'll hold off till i get back
* PF-Away too
<dope> i'll be back in tomorrow night
<PF-Away> heh, glhf
<theholycow> Hmm...how about using keyboard soft keys in Kubuntu? How do I set that up?
<genii> xmodmap perhaps?
<PF-Away> theholycow: you looked in wiki's and stuff?
<theholycow> No, just mining you nice folks <G>
<PF-Away> ;)
<PF-Away> btw, anyone know how the mouse gestures in KDE work?
<theholycow> PF-Away: I guess that's a resounding "no"
<PF-Away> hehe
<PF-Away> this looks darn interesting though: http://developer.kde.org/summerofcode/speech.html
<theholycow> I had no idea mouse gestures were supported. I wouldn't mind using 'em in konqueror
<genii> Anyone successfully compile Conexant HSF/HCF modem drivers under Edgy or Feisty yet?
<PF-Away> me neither
<PF-Away> that's the biggest reason i still use opera
<PF-Away> together with 32-bit and the trash-can
<genii> I can't use gestures, my cat is always swatting my mouse
<genii> (when I'm afk etc)
<PF-Away> lol
<genii> She likes the blinking red light LOL
<PF-Away> nice too: http://www.flickr.com/photos/41384028%40N00/339365515/ even though they forgot Opera (which does it perfectly;)
<PF-Away> rotfl
<theholycow> I would never be able to replace Opera with Konqueror
<theholycow> ...and just as I say that, Opera crashed
<PF-Away> rotfl
<PF-Away> what release you using?
<theholycow> 9.1
<theholycow> it crashed because I abuse the hell out of it
<PF-Away> konqueror is a power(ful) tool, though
<dwidmann> hahahaha
<PF-Away> but opera is the single best browser out there, hands down
<PF-Away> firefox is neat, and soon catching up with 8.0
<PF-Away> :P
<stdin> konq is a great file manager, but not the bast web browser
<theholycow> I've got a theme that was made for probably v7.x. I've got less tabs open than usual, probably a mere 40 or so
<PF-Away> lol
<njee> I found the web gestures in konq worked pretty well actually, though its strange and I never seem to use them much :)
<PF-Away> and still less memory consumed than ff with one tab
<PF-Away> :P
<PF-Away> njee: how the heck do you use them?
<genii> I like that Netscape open-sourced their browser before the Evil Empire absorbed them
<PF-Away> do you hold down any mouse button, or what?
<PF-Away> yeah
<PF-Away> but gecko is/was very ugly, imho
<njee> I had to enable them system wide for KDE, they work in file manager too
<PF-Away> njee: how, how, how?;)
<njee> I don't think the option is in guidance, you need to go into kcontrol
<PF-Away> is it guidance they call it...
<PF-Away> i never use it;)
<njee> hehe yeah, hold on let me find the option
<PF-Away> in gentoo, kcontrols you
<ny0n> can someone help me get kubuntu to work with wireles
<PF-Away> i know where it is
<ny0n> the card is supported
<PF-Away> but how do i use them?
<theholycow> hah! That doesn't say much. Either way I'm looking at huge swaths of my 1gb RAM for each running browser
<PF-Away> ny0n: go to the k-menu, internet-> wireless assistand
<PF-Away> *t
<ny0n> i tried that
<ny0n> no network sfound
<njee> oh right, I have mine set to mouse button 2 cause thats what I used to use in firefox......I just hold down mouse 2 and do left and right to go back and forwards....I think mouse3 is default
<ny0n> no networks found*
<PF-Away> ny0n: well, do you have networks there?
<genii> Is there a way to replace mouse with joystick for pointing device? I have a friend with MS no fine finger control. His windoze has something called JoyMouse like that
<ny0n> yes
<ny0n> i have a network
<PF-Away> njee: long time since i poked around with it, under gentoo
<ny0n> i'm on my laptop
<ny0n> (wireless connection)
<PF-Away> ny0n: try running "iwlist s"
<ny0n> k
<njee> PF-away: okay so there's a listing of gestures
<PF-Away> genii: i know there is something, since i was trying to find it for my win95 machine, but only found stuff for linux
<PF-Away> :P
<ny0n> lo = interface doesn't support scanning
<njee> in kcontrol under "input actions"
<ny0n> eth0 no scan results
<ny0n> eth1*
<PF-Away> ny0n: dmesg?
<ny0n> eth0 interface doesn't support scanning
<genii> PF-Away thx
<ny0n> am i looking for anything specific in dmesg?
<njee> PF-away: on the general tab these's a listing of all the konqueror gestures, back forward, reload etc
<PF-Away> ny0n: errors?
<PF-Away> njee: found it...
<ny0n> yea
<ny0n> i see afew bcm43xx: error;s
<genii> !accessibility
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about accessibility - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> Hmm
<njee> PF-away: have you enabled mouse gestures globally?
<PF-Away> njee: never found that "global settings" thingy before;)
<PF-Away> njee: i think so
<ny0n> microcode "bcm32xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed
<genii> bcm43xx = Broadcom ....
<PF-Away> njee: where do i activate it globally?
<genii> You need the fwcutter solution etc etc
<njee> PF-away: for some reason the menu gets screwed up if you click on the gesture settings (love KDE usability :) )
<njee> PF-away: so you have to click on say "accessibilty" and then back on "input actions" to get all the tabs back
<PF-Away> heh
<BluesKaj> Frostwire won't launch, error is this : runFrost.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<PF-Away> ffs, speech is integrated!
<PF-Away> darn cool!
<njee> PF-away: click on the "gesture settings" tab and then untick the box that says "disable mouse gestures globally"
<genii> ny0n http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear        may help
<ny0n>  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<ny0n> oops
<ny0n> k
<njee> PF-away: after that, that was it...I used the listing there to figure out the gestures and just started playing around in Konq
<PF-Away> njee: not sure if i'm following you...
<njee> PF-away: sorry I"m not explaining it very well
<PF-Away> no, it's me who's going blind;)
<njee> PF-away: what I was saying is once you click on the gestures listing it causes the other tabs under that option to disappear, so just close kcontrol and reopen it to start from scratch
<PF-Away> i was staring at the tickbox
<Ashex> I just reinstalled kubuntu, I installed it to a SATA drive I put in
<genii> runFrost.sh = executable?
<PF-Away> please ignore my last comments;)
<njee> PF-away: ah okay
<Ashex> but it installed grub to a ide drive on a controller card
<njee> no worries :)
<PF-Away> hurray!
<Ashex> what's the command to install grub to the sata drive? (sdb1)
<PF-Away> and with speech recognition!
<dwidmann> grub-install /dev/sdb1
<dwidmann> probably?
* PF-Away needs a mic
<PF-Away> kde just keeps getting better and better
<genii> BluesKaj with     ls -l runFrost.sh     show x  (executable)  bit set?
<PF-Away> khotkeys should get much more pr
<njee> indeed....a big usability cleanup and a lot of press about features and documentation would do wonder for the project imho
<PF-Away> probably will come with kde4
<BluesKaj> genii, bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<PF-Away> they're getting magic done with developer docs atm
<PF-Away> the dev wiki
<genii> BluesKaj What, when you try to  "ls"  ??
<PF-Away> and the oxygen team is doing great stuff as weel
<njee> indeed.....I worry it's going to end up slipping a lot though....seems like there's an awful lot of work to be done still!
<RavenTux> Happy New Year to all on kubuntu
<PF-Away> njee: they already have a lot done, it's just not easily available to the public
<njee> yes, happy new year one and all!
<stdin> happy new year RavenTux :)
<genii> BluesKaj could be dash vs sh related
<PF-Away> happy new year
<ny0n> can anyone help me get wireles working on kubuntu
<ny0n> please
<FFForever> Hi People
<BluesKaj> yeah dash vs bash
<PF-Away> ny0n: post dmesg somewhere
<stdin> hello FFForever
<PF-Away> bash bashes dash in it's balls
<FFForever> anyone know how i can install php in Eclipse?
<njee> I suppose, I just worry it's going to end up pulling a VIsta.....originally I believed we were supposed to be playing with it by now no?
<ny0n> pf-away do you use aol instant messenger?
<PF-Away> njee: nope
<PF-Away> ny0n: nope
<PF-Away> jabber and msn
<ny0n> k
<PF-Away> njee: they've always said at least 2007
<PF-Away> they delivered the dev preview in 2006, as promised though
<genii> Just change    #!/bin/sh       to    #!/bin/bash          then
<njee> haha, okay clearly I'm making things up again....it just sounds so awesome, want to play with it now :)
<genii> ARG
<genii> hate those netsplits
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> anthony.freenode.net
<theholycow> did we spli from all of the people who were actually conversing?
<genii> I dunno yet
<ny0n> logout
<ny0n> ops
<BluesKaj> runFrost.sh: No such file or directory
<theholycow> PF-away is gone
<stdin> netsplits are fun :P
<theholycow> njee is gone
<genii> BluesKaj is "runFrost.sh" someplace like in /etc/init.d"   ??
<genii> at any rate sudo updatedb && locate runFrost.sh           should help find it
<BluesKaj> no genii , it's nowhere but the kmenu
<theholycow> hi again unsplitted fellows
<genii> bleh
* genii braces for another server hiccup!
* stdin is glad he has more than 1 freenode server setup :P
<PF-Away> hehe, i'm ordering a new fan for my gfx-card from the same shop, so hen...
<PF-Away> *then
<PF-Away> argh....
<PF-Away> netsplits
<genii> crap thats annoying
<dwidmann> why the flood of people?
<theholycow> dwidmann: netsplit
<dwidmann> figures
<genii> BluesKaj      http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=300954
<BluesKaj> too many ppl in who aren't asking or answering questions , simply lurking
<theholycow> I'm babbling pointlessly. Does that help?
<PF-Away> rotfl, dugg site: http://www.dreamtemplate.com/index.php
<PF-Away> theholycow: i sure hope so
<BluesKaj> ok genii , thx i'll check it out
<genii> :)
<njee> I'm in the wrong industry......$3000 per website.....
<genii> Seems somewhat exorbitant
<dwidmann> njee: where's my fair share :D
<njee> speaking of the ubuntuforums, has anyone managed to write a Konqueror searchplugin for it? I keep getting stuck.....have no skillz
<soulrider> does anyone know how i can view what type of RAM i have installed
<soulrider> without having to open my PC
<PF-Away> soulrider: use crucial's webpage
<dsmith> yes crucial is a good place
<soulrider> url ?
<dsmith> gogle it, crucial.com?
<dsmith> *google
<dsmith> crucial ram? ben sometime since I have ben there
<PF-Away> don't buy from them, just look up what kind of ram you need
<soulrider> my dad built this computer
<dsmith> NEWegg has cheap ram
<dsmith> cheap as in price
<FFForever> how do i find out how much free space i have left?
<dwidmann> df /
<genii> OCZ rules
<PF-Away> df -h
<dsmith> OCZ is nice
<dwidmann> OCZ is nice, though I hear it's a bit of a pain to RMA OCZ stuff.
<genii> thru newegg or tigerdirect in north america rma is no probs thru the retailer
<dsmith> I bought OCZ ram for my HP ZD7000 latop, of course it was not compatible, but I sold it on ebay instead
<dsmith> i bought kinston instead
<dsmith> 2gb worth
<dsmith> *kingston
<dsmith> hmmmmmmm
<BluesKaj> genii, I needed the jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin file...now what do i do with it ?
<genii> sudo chmod +x jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin   && ./jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin
<genii> No wait
<genii> Is that the plugin?
<genii> If it's the installer (most likely) the first method mentioned will work
<BluesKaj> no it's the runtime environ ment
<BluesKaj> like the one on winders
<BluesKaj> ows
<BluesKaj> :)
<genii> I vaguely remember something about fakeroot needed for it or so...lemme look on google
<sivaji_2009> i cant open my adept package manager
<genii> BluesKaj OK the whole thing including for Frostwire and JRE is here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305337
<sivaji_2009> after i enter my a password i dont any response
<genii> If you hit alt-tab    and go thru open applications does it show other instances of adept running?
<sivaji_2009> no it is not there when i hit alt+tab
<genii> If you open the file etc/apt/sources.list   in an editor, does it have any lines which do NOT have a # before them?
<stdin> sivaji_2009: try opening adept in konsole to see any errors: kdesu adept
<genii> stdin Ah yes forgot ab out that :)
<sivaji_2009> in consol also i dont get
<sivaji_2009> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<sivaji_2009> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<sivaji_2009> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ in
<stdin> well, pastebin is better, but ok
<genii> two things are trying then tio use adept engine
<sivaji_2009> what is that adept engine
<genii> The program called dpkg   is called when adept is run
<stdin> apt
<genii> Well, yes
<BluesKaj> I have to create a folder "/usr/java/ , but access denied
<genii> BluesKaj use sudo :)
<genii> sudo mkdir actually
<stdin> 'sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock' may help
<stdin> to sivaji_2009  ^^
<BluesKaj> genii, DOH!
<BluesKaj> :)
<sivaji_2009> "/var/lib/dpkg/lock:       7464"
<stdin> sivaji_2009: sudo kill -9 7464
<stdin> then try opening adept again
<sivaji_2009> yes i can open now
<genii> stdin I think this is a common issue when the auto-update chunks out for whatever reason (inaccessible repo, connection disconnect etc)
<genii> eg: no green dot on bottom right
<BluesKaj> still denied access , can't copy the JRE file to it even after opening with sudo
<sivaji_2009> Failed to fetch http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
* genii ponders    sudo cp XXXX    /usr/java
<stdin> is that some sort of porn (XXX) ?
<sivaji_2009> what can i do for that error
<genii> pr0n ? Never LOL
<genii> lk = what tld ??
<stdin> sivaji_2009: you van try removing the lk from "deb http://lk.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu main" in your sources.list (as a temporary measure)
<genii> Ah, sri lanka
<genii> There is a repository in Masala India which may be closest, but for only i386
<sivaji_2009> Reading package lists... Done
<genii>  http://ftp.iitm.ac.in/ubuntu   is the root URL
<sivaji_2009> "sudo apt-get upgrade" what this command will do
<sivaji_2009> "sudo apt-get upgrade" what this command will do
<sivaji_2009> "sudo apt-get upgrade" what this command will do
<genii> "sudo apt-get upgrade"    executes the command to go look at the repositories you have listed in /etc/apt/sources.list and make a list to the computer of what is there to install
<stdin> sivaji_2009: it will update the packages you have installed to the newest version available
<siv0x> Anyone familiar with wine/steam/counter strike?
<siv0x> or maybe, how to get steam and counter strike to work, with wine or another program?
<genii> Sorry, that repo is in
<genii> Madras     not Masala
<genii> ^ clarification
<BluesKaj> well, the /usr/java with the JRE in it is created but frostwire still won't launch ...this sucks :(
<genii> Did you do the swap from dash to bash by editing the frostwire  startup script? Also is the script executable? etc
<genii> Geez wtf??  Is there some recall on external usb drive housing of brand "ioMagic" ??? My second one just fried too
<dutta> hi guys i need help. want to delete kubuntu from my PC and try some other distro. But dont know in which partition it is in. can u help me?
<Jucato> dutta: typing df -h will show you where / (root) is mounted. that's where the heart of your installation is
<Jucato> "df -h" in Konsole
<dutta> oh thanks
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: I need you're help on this
<genii> Crap I just realized what my issue is. I plugged the wrong PS into it
<dutta> it gave me the following
<dutta> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<dutta> /dev/hda9             8.8G  1.8G  6.6G  22% /
<genii> *twice*
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: happy new year!!!!
<dutta> varrun                220M   92K  220M   1% /var/run
<dutta> varlock               220M     0  220M   0% /var/lock
<dutta> procbususb             10M  100K   10M   1% /proc/bus/usb
<dutta> udev                   10M  100K   10M   1% /dev
<dutta> devshm                220M     0  220M   0% /dev/shm
<dutta> lrm                   220M   18M  203M   8% /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/volatile
<skchang> hi! is eclipse installation available with the packet manager? i have installed kubuntu some minutes ago and want to install all necessary applications, but i cannot find eclipse...
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: take a look at https://answers.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+ticket/2972
<BluesKaj> why won't sudo or kdesu open a /usr/bin file ?
<Jucato> !pastebin | dutta
<ubotu> dutta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Admiral_Chicago> happy new year Jucato!
<Jucato> dutta: the Kubuntu is installed in /deb/hda9
<dutta> oh sorry i didnt know abt that
<dutta> i am newbie
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: let me check
<dutta> thanks for ur info
<BluesKaj> Admiral_Chicago, why won't sudo or kdesu in the run dialog open a /usr/bin file ?
<genii> BluesKaj because Read attribute not set, or it is an executable file?
<genii> (binary file)
<Jucato> what's BluesKaj trying to do?
<genii> Jucato get his Frostwire going
<Admiral_Chicago> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jucato> oh...
<Admiral_Chicago> most problems are due to java really
* Jucato knows nothing about that... except that it has been problematic in Edgy...
<BluesKaj> frostwire is still looking for JRE in the /usr/bin file not the usr/java file the instructions say to create
<genii> BluesKaj  just symlink then
<BluesKaj> yeah , how is symlink done ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: did you run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" after installing Sun Java?
<genii> Maybe try Jucatos way first before doing that
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato: can you leave the appropriate comment? is the comment about problems in Edgy about kde
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I'm reading through the page... can't figure out what's wrong though...
<Jucato> still thinking
<genii> BluesKaj  Anyhoo if symlinking is whats needed eventually, is it looking for a jile just called "java" or the full long name eg: jre-1_5_0_10-linux-i586.bin    or whatever?
* Rob-West is going to bed bb
* Rob-West is going to bed bbl
<BluesKaj> ok , i think i got it this time ...lemme check
* genii crosses fingers!
<BluesKaj> it opened and it looks good genii, Jucato and all , thx
<genii> Jucato deserves the credit
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> genii: you can uncross your fingers now :P
<genii> :)
<genii> Interesting... I just discovered this monitor someone gave me has a ps2 port on back and is a touchscreen :)  Very cool
<Jucato> whoa!?! touchscreen??!
<genii> Yeah :)
<Jucato> and someone just gave it to you?!?!
* Jucato dies of jealousy today...
<genii> It is a 17 and they got a flatscreen HD
<Jucato> still... a free touchscreen...
<genii> I don't think he knew, always used a mouse with it
<Jucato> you're very lucky, then. have you tried getting it to work?
<genii> I just hooked it to see on an old windoze 98se. After it boots we'll know more :)
<Jucato> pretty sure it's possible to make it work, as Kubuntu runs on Tablet PC's too
<skchang> hi! how can i install a jdk on kubuntu? i cannot fint it with "adept manager"
<Jucato> jdk?
<genii> Cool cool :) Seems to be a ps2 mouse at least to Windoze 98 ... I can use it on the login screen.
<stdin> skchang: you need to enable the multiverse repositort
<Jucato> aah
<stdin> Jucato: java development kit
<Jucato> !sun-java-jdk | skchang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun-java-jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skchang> stdin: multiverse? i only see main restricted, universe, ... no multiverse
<Admiral_Chicago> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<stdin> !sun-java5-jdk | skchang
<ubotu> sun-java5-jdk: Sun Java(TM) Development Kit (JDK) 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 4918 kB, installed size 11412 kB
<stdin> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> lol sorry about that.. forgot the '5'
<stdin> Jucato: you forgot the '5' :P
<njee> skchang: never done it myself, but maybe you can use this to help you http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Java_Development_Kit_.28JDK.29_v5.0
<skchang> thanks for your help, i will manage it alone now
<skchang> i have just installed kubuntu, and it's all new to me
<stdin> skchang: that's how you learn :D
<Admiral_Chicago> check out the repos page first, then java
<stdin> Admiral_Chicago is right, afterall, he is the admiral
* Admiral_Chicago salutes
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: just replied to the support request. Don't know if it will be of any help
* stdin salutes the admiral (ameriacn styley)
<genii> BTW as a general warning as I just fried 2 external USB HD converter boards: The power supply for US Robotics external modems fits an external USB HD of brand "I/O Magic" but mistakenly plugging it in there will fry the USB converter part in a couple minutes
<BluesKaj> bummer  :(
<Admiral_Chicago> that's a bad deal man
<BluesKaj> frostwire is a friggin pron source
<genii> Yeah the drive hardware didn't like the AC incoming current at 1Amp too much LOL
<BluesKaj> yeow
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: i thought that's why you wanted to install it
<BluesKaj> milliwatts is enuff
<genii> At least the drives themselves are OK... maybe I can rma it
<BluesKaj> well, i guess I should have said i was looking for another alternative to aMule :)
<genii> If not ...well, there's always the electronics catalogue LOL
* Jucato wonders what else he needs to backup from 2006...
<genii> Anyhow I'll shut up now about it all LOL
<Admiral_Chicago> I need to grab an external HD
<[shroom] > Is anyone using an x86_64 kernel on an MSI K9N Platinum (non-SLI) motherboard?
<genii> Admiral_Chicago I dunno about in the US but here at FutureShop I got these 250Gb for about $90 (Canadian) and the 500 for $130
<BluesKaj> refurbed , genii ?
<Admiral_Chicago> genii: yes I'm looking for one and I think 80ish is a good price
<BluesKaj> that's pretty cheap
<genii> BluesKaj No, brand new with 1 yr warranty
<BluesKaj> hmmm , sounds good ...gonna look in the future shop site later
<genii> Inside is Seagate drive, IDE so not too bad. At the same time I picked up an external USB -> SATA enclosure (not fried yet!) for about $50
<genii> BluesKaj That was on Boxing day so maybe a bit higher now :)
<BluesKaj> future shop is now owned by ?
<genii> BestBut I think
<BluesKaj> right
<genii> BestBuy    rather ROFL
<BluesKaj> you were right the first time :)
<genii> Freudian slip
<[shroom] > genii: Are you in Toronto?
<BluesKaj> bought this box from future shop
<genii> Yeah Toronto... though these drives I picked up in London, Ont while at my sisters place over holidays
<genii> My brother-in-law convinced me to go sit in line at 2AM
<BluesKaj> 1 hr to '07
<genii> BluesKaj I have CityTV on :)
<[shroom] > genii: OK.  I thought you might be in BC when you mentioned Future Shop, but I forgot that FS is in at least Ontario too. ;)
<genii> [shroom]  I thought the big bargain spot out there was The Brick  ?
<[shroom] > genii: I have not seen any prices from The Brick for a while.
<BluesKaj> the brick ...gawd , not too knowledgeable there
<[shroom] > genii: $130 for a 500 GB HDD sounds quite low.  I paid $125 for a 320 GB Seagate SATA disk.
<genii> [shroom]  The 500 may have been Boxing day only, I don't see it now listed on their site (perusing it now)
<genii> Conceivably they may have undercharged me by mistake as it was a total zoo
<[shroom] > genii: I could have used that to back up my 300 GB disk in my PC.  I keep saying I need to create a backup routine by I keep putting it off. (fail)
<genii> Hmm how many DVD would that be? LOL
<genii> 64 dvds
<[shroom] > I have a single, large root file system so it is just a manner of writing a bash script to mount the USB disk and run rsync.
<[shroom] > *matter
<genii> You could run a degraded raid1
<genii> rsync = pita
<[shroom] > genii: I prefer to have my backup disk not connected to my PC.  I feel safer that way. :)
* [shroom]  uses rsync to backup a file server at work.
<genii> [shroom]  I yer interested in rsync I wrote a nifty routine to do rsync.log juggling so you get the remote transaction report stored in formate like `date.servername`
<genii> so then you call it like:    rs_it -p password servername
<genii> in cron etc
<DefiantRican> Happy New Year all! Can someone please help me get my ssh client working correctly?
<genii> ok roommate is pestering to go for a drink with him
<genii> within 40 minutes
<genii> LOL
<DefiantRican> have a good time genil
<BluesKaj> happy new yr , genii ...c ya later
<genii> OK catch you all in 2007 sometime :)
<BluesKaj> one of the few guys who knows his stuff and still uses chatzilla ...go figure :)
<DefiantRican> :-0
<BluesKaj> DefiantRican, not too many active ppl here atm ... could be due to the fact it's almost New years here in the eastern time zone
<DefiantRican> yea that is where I am too,  I just thought I would take my chances...LOL
<BluesKaj> gotta wake wife up soon to watch the NY on TV
<dsmith> picasa for linux sucks
<dsmith> so does google earth
<Admiral_Chicago> dsmith: that's because it wasn't written for Linux
<dsmith> I know..
<dsmith> lol
<dsmith> porting thru WINE
<BluesKaj> daughter is gonna be in times square for the thing to drop
<DefiantRican> Admral_Chicago do you know anything about ssh in Ubuntu?
<Admiral_Chicago> i hate apps like that. It should be written for Linux, then ported to god knows waht
<BluesKaj> it works not too bad in my setup dsmith
<Admiral_Chicago> DefiantRican: not really
<Admiral_Chicago> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Admiral_Chicago> is the best I can help you with
<DefiantRican> Thanks a bunch
<dsmith> i watched my cpu usage goto 100%
<dsmith> and stay there....
<dsmith> automatix2 installed my nvidia drives nicely
<dsmith> *drivers
<BluesKaj> hmmm, never noticed that about picasa
<dsmith> it really hammers my laptop
<dsmith> i just removed it and started using GWEN
<lovloss> how come i cant load up kdm when my nvidia driver is selected ?
<noiesmo> lovloss, did you edit xorg.conf
<siv0x> can someone help me with ln ? - i made a mistake earlier and typed ln -s (wrong dir) ./steam.exe and now when i try what i need to do it gives me an error that i'm in the wrong dir.
<noiesmo> siv0x, it is normally ln -s /path/to/file linkname
<siv0x> noiesmo: yes i know.. but something is wrong.
<soulrider> hi, does anyone here have a nokia phone ?
<siv0x> noiesmo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/81/
<siv0x> noiesmo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/81/
<noiesmo> siv0x, ok i see
<siv0x> noiesmo: how can i fix this? so annoying -- lol
<noiesmo> siv0x, maybe like this ln -s /home/siv0x/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/steam/steam.exe stream.exe
<siv0x> noiesmo: yes thats right, but i need to remove the first ln i made that was wrong.
<noiesmo> siv0x, you should be able to just use the rm filename command
<noiesmo> so if open terminal and type cd Desktop then rm stream.exe
<lnxkde> join #kubuntu-devel
<lnxkde> happy new year people
<siv0x> noiemo: i removed it.. but still not working=\
<noiesmo> siv0x, pastebin any errors will look
<noiesmo> siv0x, how did you install the program your tring to use
<siv0x> noiesmo: Well, i know the program is installed correctly, it was just my stupidity that caused it to go to the wrong dir, now i'm trying to delete that ln and make a new one.
<noiesmo> siv0x, ok
<siv0x> noiesmo: k let me paste this.
<noiesmo> siv0x, ok
<siv0x> noiesmo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/83/
<noiesmo> siv0x, hmm the Last command entered does appear correct wheres this coming from WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine steam does this just appear when you enter the ln info
<siv0x> noiesmo: no thats just a fix for Steam on wine.
<noiesmo> siv0x, ok try this ln -s /home/siv0x/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/steam/steam.exe Z:\\home\\siv0x\\steam.exe
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$ ln -s /home/siv0x/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/steam/steam.exe Z:\\home\\siv0x\\steam.exe
<siv0x> siv0x@siv0x-desktop:~$ WINEDEBUG="fixme-all" wine steam
<siv0x> wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\siv0x\\steam.exe": Invalid handle
<noiesmo> siv0x, or along those lines it's wine need to find the modules wine: could not load L"Z:\\home\\siv0x\\steam.exe": Module not found
<siv0x> noiesmo: if it werent for what i done, it wouldnt be making this mistake.
<siv0x> noiesmo: hrmm. i'll just try reinstalling wine.
<siv0x> noiesmo: brb
<DefiantRican> Are there any cool 3d things to do with Kubuntu that are not buggy?
<Jucato> !3ddesktop
<ubotu> 3ddesktop: "Three-dimensional" desktop switcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.9-5.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 74 kB, installed size 448 kB
<DefiantRican> Other then that I have that. but I cannot make it look Cool
<DefiantRican> I want it to look different then the standard
* Jucato shrugs...
<DefiantRican> jucato do you know what files to modify to make it look different
<Jucato> DefiantRican: run "3ddesk --help" in Konsole. it gives you some choices for the --mode= option
<DefiantRican> excellent, thanks jucato
<hepme> what file is used for swap in kubuntu? there's no /swap dir
<Jucato> hepme: not a file, but a swap partition (normally)
<hepme> i created a swap partition but i dont see /swap
<Jucato> hepme: you normally won't see it when you list directories
<jbchua1> audio not working after i kill all'ed and re-ran kicker to get taskbar back. anyone know a solution?
<Red_Tear> somebody still or allready here?
<Red_Tear> Ive got a problem
<Red_Tear> with kubuntu dapper drake point one
<Red_Tear> the point is:
<Red_Tear> kubuntu says the file would be just 220.1 kb but if i try to load it up to send it with email on gmx.net it says that the file to upload just can be up to 28 MB
<Red_Tear> but kubuntu says it would be just 220.1kb
<Red_Tear> but at all 220.1 kb would be very small
<Red_Tear> its a .rar
<Red_Tear> before compromizing it it was 106 mb big.... so at all 220.1 kb would be very small for that but.... it says it would be just that small...
<Red_Tear> and it works to unrar ist
<Red_Tear> ist=it
<dmc_> Anyone know hot to reinstall the Etherape and "Network" Gui Apps?
<php-freak> does any one know why my kubuntu keeps freezes in, and out I mean its not bad or aynthing, but I don't remember it doing this awhile back, just pauses when i get a bunch of windows in firefox running, and it should not do that.
<php-freak> maybe i need to defrag it
<FFForever> how do i fix this error?, fixme:win:WIN_CreateWindowEx Parent is HWND_MESSAGE
<archangel_> can  get a microsoft media keyboard to work with linux?
<archangel_> (internet, calulator, email, my doc, volume, ect...)
<jbchua1> which drivers should i download for Kubuntu-- RHEL4 Update, Linux(Kernel v 2.214 or 2.4), or Other
* mode/#kubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<DadanHappy> is kubuntu 6.10 can act like server
* mode/#kubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-188-119-66.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by crimsun
<computer> testing
<Lam_> DadanHappy: kubuntu is ubuntu with a kde environment. the server version of kubuntu is the same as the server version of ubuntu because the server version lacks a desktop environment, to which kubuntu, xubunut, and desktop ubuntu are defined differently with
* mode/#kubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<computer> yay (='.'=)
<computer> thx alot
<Lam_> DadanHappy: if you want the server iso, check http://ubuntu.com/
<DadanHappy> ooo
<jbchua1> audio not working with realtek alc883. tried installing realtek drivers but given a bunch of errors.
<crimsun> jbchua1, you need to use alsa-driver 1.0.14rc1
<joseito-ve> Happy New Year for ALL
<ForgeAus> hey all :)
<ForgeAus> hmm now I remember why I didn't exactly like chatzilla
<ForgeAus> its a lot better than it used to be tho
* Rob-West is awake again
<jbchua1> audio still not working :|
<crimsun> jbchua1, did you unmute the appropriate elements?
<jbchua1> crimsun: thx ;)
<crimsun> so is it audible?
<jbchua1> yes.
<crimsun> right.
<Lam_> can amarok play cue files?
<hyper_ch> Lam_: try it
<Lam_> i read that it could, but i haven't been able to myself
<sledge> hey, i'm running edgy/multiverse and openoffice.org won't spellcheck my documents. any hints?
<sledge> please... anybody? :/
<justin_> i may be in the wrong place
<justin_> but has anyone ever had a problem installing slackware or openSUSE using a dvd-rw
<justin_> instead of a cd or dvd-r
<justin_> ?
<justin_> ANYBODY THERE?
<njee> justin_: worked fine for me
<justin_> huh
<justin_> that's weird
<njee> opensuse 10.2
<justin_> both times mine gave an error
<justin_> just while copying / installing packages
<justin_> but i could see the contents of the cd
<justin_> at least in slack
<njee> sorry mate no ideas :( didn't have any problems when I was playing around with it...
<justin_> i'm gonna give a dvd-r a try now...wish me luck :)
<njee> sledge: are you using a non-US language with openoffice?
<njee> good luck!
<dutta> could you please tell me how to mount a drive? I cant access them
<dutta> hello spmeone there
<dutta> ?
<umalone> The basic syntax is: mount -t type device dir
<umalone> type being the file system
<umalone> device is the name of the device you want to mount
<hepme> is the Adept package manager a product of KDE or is it kubuntu specific? I ask because it allows you to manage repositories but not all linux distros use apt-get like repositories yet can still run KDE
<umalone> dir is the mount point
<dutta> can you give me an example?
<Jucato> hepme: it's the default package manager in Kubuntu, but Adept is in KDE's SVN, so that would also make it a KDE app. so far, it only works with APT/DEB based systems, afaik
<umalone> dutta: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda2 /media/windows
<umalone> dutta:  That would be an example of mounting a windows ntfs partition
<dutta> now, how would I know which filesystem it is?
<umalone> heh. I'm a relative beginner myself. I installed my first kubuntu system ever 3 days ago. :)
<dutta> lol
<umalone> but you can see in /etc/fstab the filesystems that are mounted at boot
<umalone> linux filesystems are usually of type ext3
<NateToshiba> bahh, who wants to help me
<Red_Tear> hmm whats your problem?
<QMario> HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYONE!!!
<jita> QMario: happy new year
<Rob-West> whats so happy about it
<php-freak> I wish I had some kind of cheat sheet for linux on the commands :)
<Jucato> for all of them?
* Rob-West pokes Jucato
<Jucato> ouch!
* Jucato slaps Rob-West around with a large tuna
* Rob-West stabs Jucato with an ice pick
<Jucato> ack!
<Rob-West> i love the userbuttons on Konversation
<abdusabri> Hi, When trying to configure (xgl), i had this error and tried searching the web, any ideas :)
<abdusabri> compiz-kde: Depends: compiz (= 0.0.2-4ubuntu2) but 1:0.3.3-0ubuntu2~git2006112~edgy1 is to be installed
<Jucato> heh
<Jucato> abdusabri: maybe you can ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<abdusabri> Jucato, thanz :)
<abdusabri> *thanx
* Kubuntu_Rocks laughs
* Kubuntu_Rocks pokes Jucato with a pin 
<Rob-West> :P
<Kubuntu_Rocks> ok clone go to bed now
<abattoir> Jucato is like superman, nothing can penetrate him...
<Jucato> :D
<Jucato> this is a bad way to start the year... everyone wants to poke me
<Rob-West> lol
<Rob-West> i poke people
<dsmith> hello
<dsmith> happy new years, kinda late though
<dsmith> test
* Rob-West is going back to bed bbl
<rizwaan> openoffice.org slow..
<rizwaan> make it fast..
<rizwaan> Tools-Options-OpenOffice.Org-Memory --> Enable systray quickstarter
<rizwaan> Enable systray quickstarter option is not "saved"
<rizwaan> openoffice.org slow..
<rizwaan> make it fast
<rizwaan>  Tools-Options-OpenOffice.Org-Memory --> Enable systray quickstarter
<matthew_> So, I'm transferring some files (4.2Gb worth) from an XP box to my Edgy box over a 54Mbps wireless link. Is there a specific reason that I'm maxing out at 1.2Mb/s?
<matthew_> So, I'm transferring some files (4.2Gb worth) from an XP box to my Edgy box over a 54Mbps wireless link. Is there a specific reason that I'm maxing out at 1.2Mb/s?
<linlin> So, is there a reason you repeated the same thing twice?
<matthew_> linlin, I know computer, and since he hadn't seen my previous post, thought he would like to see it, he might be able to help me...
<matthew_> oh yeah, I'm using samba to access the shared folder on the XP box.
<linlin> why not just plug in an ethernet cord
<matthew_> linlin, cause I don't have a crossover cable, and the router is in another room. I don't have a cable that is long enough to go from my desktop to the router.
<matthew_> the XP machine is a lappy, by the way...
<linlin> well the router is in another room, what do you expect from your poor less-than=perfect signal ?
<matthew_> lol, happy new year, linlin
<linlin> thankyou
<matthew_> linlin, nope, I've got excellent signal on both machines
<linlin> if its in another room, thats not possible, there is still signifigant packet loss
<matthew_> hmmm, interesting. Both wireless assistants in Kubuntu and XP tell me I've got excellent connectivity...5/5 stars w/ linux, and "Excellent" w/ XP...
<linlin> yeah well thats obviouslt your problem
<linlin> you are letting the computer cloud your view of common sence
<matthew_> linlin, I doubt that I'd get such a dramatic packet loss from a wireless link that's less than 20 feet away.
<linlin> you'd be suprised
<matthew_> I am
<matthew_> maybe an ad-hoc connection would be faster?
<linlin> in theory, yes
<matthew_> not that I'm going to do that...I'm 24% done...lol
<matthew_> linlin, but not in practice?
<linlin> but, again, the common sence thing...was wireless ever designed for this type of thing?
<matthew_> uh, yeah?
<linlin> no
<linlin> thats what ethernet was designed for
<matthew_> ok, what was it designed for then?
<linlin> simple tasks
<matthew_> like?
<linlin> that do not require much throughput
<linlin> i dunno, browsing the web, checking email, etc etc
<linlin> not built or expected to perform at or above a copper cord
<matthew_> idk...kinda depends on what is acceptable throughput, I guess...
<matthew_> linlin, yeah, that's true...but the new wireless standard will
<matthew_> it's up to 108Mb/s, I think...
<linlin> thats like saying...well, my riced out civic should be able to beat your 4 cyl. mercury cougar
<linlin> in a race
<linlin> because the fact that they are both made to drive on a road
<matthew_> not really...wireless is a new technology...It would be like comparing ethernet w/ dialup
<linlin> wireless is not new
<matthew_> IMHO
<linlin> wifi is new, compated to conventional ethernet or networks in general
<binks> happy new year guys/gals
<matthew_> that's what I mean
<matthew_> wifi, not wireless...got a little mixed up
<linlin> im amazed wifi in general does as well as it does
<matthew_> hell, wireless is older than ethernet (FM/AM radios)
<linlin> you should consider yourself lucky to get 1.2mb/s through the air ;)
<matthew_> you know, last year I had to do a major file transfer across ethernet, between an XP and Dapper box, and I think I got poorer speeds than what I've got now...somewhere around 600Kb/s
<computer> i get about 0.5mb/s
<computer> what wireless card do u use, i want a new one anyway
<linlin> then something else is very wrong
<matthew_> computer, I'm using an RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)
<computer> cool, is that usb
<matthew_> linlin, hmmm, weird...was just using a router and 2 3' ethernet cables.
<matthew_> computer, nope, PCI
<computer> cool
<matthew_> worked right out of the box for me...yay!
<computer> it's made for linux? the wireless card i mean
<computer> i just did one google search w/o looking at any websites and the links listed seem to say it's made for linux
<binks> anyone no of a irc chan for boa constructor
<computer> how much is it then, i heard wirless card for linux is more expensive
<matthew_> computer, I got it for free, not sure if it's made for linux or not...
<computer> how did get it for free, i want one =)
<linlin> computer, any atheros card should work out of the box
<matthew_> I work in a computer repair shop, so I just yanked it out of a dead machine from the boneyard...
<computer> o mine works fine, i just want one that can give better speed
<linlin> that includes most netgears and some linksys, most cisco cards
<computer> cool =)
<computer> almost all cards work right, just that some are made just for linux
<matthew_> I've got a Linksys card sitting in front of me if you want it...you'll have to pay shipping though...lol
<matthew_> WMP55AG
<matthew_> kinda old though
<computer> u'd have to pay me to get that then lol
<computer> mine works pretty well already =)
<nysosym> good morning :)
<matthew_> computer, ok, np...just offering
<computer> good night
<computer> thx tho =)
<nysosym> is it possible to delete only one entry in konqueror?
<matthew_> good (early) morning
<matthew_> nysosym, what do you mean?
<nysosym> matthew_: i will delete one entry in the history from the url bar
<computer> if u find a nvidia 7800 agp lying around anytime next month, feel free to ship them =) hehe
<hyper_ch> how can I mounta  bin file with a cue sheet?
<matthew_> computer, got a couple in my shop...they're the 400 dollar ones, right? Half a gig of memory, etc...
<computer> no they're sold at 200 after rebate on newegg
<matthew_> nysosym, can't help you, couldn't figure it out myself...
<matthew_> computer, oh, ok...must be thinking of something else.
<computer> but u have them in front of ya =)
<matthew_> hyper_ch,  is the .bin a video?
<hyper_ch> matthew_: yes it is
<matthew_> !mplayer | hybrid
<ubotu> hybrid: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<computer> well that was one screwed up joke, anywayz
<ubotu> hybrid: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<hyper_ch> hybrid?
<computer> how come mplayer is related to bin file and cue sheets
<matthew_> computer, not in front of me...but we've got a couple in the shop...
<matthew_> lol, I meant hyper_ch
<hyper_ch> matthew_: it's ok :)
<matthew_> !mplayer | hyper
<ubotu> hyper: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> hyper: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<matthew_> nvm
<matthew_> rofl
<computer> wan'st he asking about bin file and cue sheets
<hyper_ch> matthew_: so mplayer can play bin files containing vids?
<computer> ah cool nvm then
<matthew_> yep
<computer> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<computer> !cue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyper_ch> matthew_: good to know :) thx
<matthew_> computer, lol, if I had a couple of those cards, I would yank my ATI rage 128 out in a hearbeat...
<matthew_> hyper_ch, np
<matthew_> heartbeat*
<computer> o i was saying "ah cool nvm" to what hyper_ch said
<computer> cuz he sort of explained how bin was related to mplayer
<matthew_> ah
<computer> i was wondering why u stopped telling the perfectly transparent lie =)
<matthew_> computer, it's probably the lack of sleep, but wtf do you mean? lol
<computer> it's the lack of sleep =)
<computer> what time is it
<computer> it's 1 am here
<matthew_> 1 am here as well...I live near Eureka, CA
<hyper_ch> 10 am here
<computer> actually it's 10 am here too hehe
<matthew_> nice...lol
<computer> u don't live near eureka
<computer> =)
<hyper_ch> computer: not Eureka but Eur-ope
<computer> i think i should stop being annoying =)
* computer hugs berylzz
<matthew_> computer, uh, yeah, I do live near Eureka, California, USA
<hyper_ch> California... I guess it's warmer there than over here...
<matthew_> guess so...liquid weather tells me it's about 37 degrees Farenheit here...
<hyper_ch> how does that convert into Celsius?
<matthew_> ok, going to bed, g'night everyone...linlin, thanks for the discussion on wireless and wifi
<matthew_> hyper_ch, about 0 Celsius
<matthew_> freezing
<matthew_> lol, g'night
<linlin> later
<hyper_ch> california? That cold????
<hyper_ch> good night
<matthew_> yep, the whole state isn't one big giant Los Angeles or Hollywood....google around for Redwoods...you'll see what it's like up here...ok, now I really AM going to bed!
<computer> i never said u didn't live near eureka
<computer> o i actually did
<computer> lol
<computer> sorrie =) hehe
<jerp> it's probably a bad time to ask a question huh  :(
<makuseru> nah
<makuseru> go aheasd
<jerp> aptitude gives me the 'can not get lock' response I've checked the sysguard and I don't see anything running
<makuseru> cannot get lock?
<jerp> adept isn't running, synaptic isn't installed
<makuseru> im not fimiliar with that, sorry
<jerp> thanks
<makuseru> sorry i couldnt help
<jerp> np
<makuseru> ask in #ubuntu its talkitive now
<jerp> ok, good idea
<tobami> hi, does anyone know why after logging in with "su - kde-devel", .bashrc isn't loaded?
<tobami> I have to start it manually every time I log in
<tobami> and as user kde-devel arrowup and tab-autocompletion don't work
<tobami> anyone knows?
<hastesaver> tobami, is kde-devel a user you created, or some default one?
<tobami> hastesaver: i created it with "useradd kde-devel"
<hastesaver> tobami, ok... I don't know, maybe add a line .bash_profile to source .bashrc :-)
<tobami> but .bash_profile should load .bashrc?
<hastesaver> tobami, not by default, no.
<tobami> when I do ". .bash_profile", .bashrc is loaded
<BDDF> tobami: can you verify that bash is the kde-devel user's login shell?
<tobami> mm, how?
<BDDF> look in /etc/passwd
<BDDF> for that user
<tobami> your right! it's sh
<tobami> that would explain why I get no autocompletion
<BDDF> so ... as kde-devel
<BDDF> chsh
<BDDF> then enter /bin/bash
<BDDF> yeah ... because bash is not running
<BDDF> changing the login shell should fix that
<tobami> It worked!
<tobami> thx a lot BDDF and hastesaver
<BDDF> oh ... and so you know ... when you sourced the bash_profile
<BDDF> ie . .bash_profile
<tobami> eh?
<BDDF> bash is not running ... but the source worked because I am assuming you have only posix commands
<BDDF> and nothing bash specific over regular sh
<tobami> ah! well a funtion was defined in .bashrc that didn't work: cmakekde
<riccardo> hi happy new near to everybody
<tobami> so what you say makes sense
<BDDF> you would still be in a regular bourne shell (sh)
<BDDF> but you just executed the bash_profile (which probably executed the bashrc)
<riccardo> I've a problem, I'm using kubuntu and I don't understand why with konqueror browser I can surf in the net while with firefox no :(
<BDDF> inside of the /bin/sh you are running in
<hastesaver> riccardo, are you behind a firewall? proxy?
<riccardo> no i don't use any protection
<riccardo> it's very strange
<riccardo> why konqueror open the  web pages very quicly
<hastesaver> what does Firefox say?
<riccardo> that the time to open the pages is over
<riccardo> and upon it's written error to load the page :S
<riccardo> also with google with all web pages
<riccardo> any suggest for me ?
<riccardo> ...
<riccardo> :(
<thibault> hh
<thibault> ^^
<riccardo> ok I found the mistake ^^
<riccardo> now it's ok
<Volpe> Alpha23
<makuseru> are there any links on how-to's for making bootsplashes or login screens?
<Linux_Galore> makuseru: problem is it varies between the distro's a bit
<Jucato> !usplash | makuseru
<ubotu> makuseru: usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<makuseru> well we are in Kubuntu arnt we
<Linux_Galore> makuseru: aah, thought I was in #kde
<Jucato> hm... lag?
<makuseru> ha, ok
<Jucato> oh there
<Jucato> Hi Linux_Galore
<Linux_Galore> hai Jucato
<Linux_Galore> makuseru: hai Jucato
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Jucato> lol
<Linux_Galore> my brain is in holiday mode
<Jucato> heh apparently :P
<june> hey where can i get the falcon repository so that i can install it on a web server (which i don't have administrative rights to)
<june> repository builder*
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> How to list all users and groups with their uids and gids?
<fdoving> Danker: 'getent passwd' to list users with uids, 'getent group' to list groups with users
<Danker> thanks
<NateToshiba> guys i got a slight problem, ive install dapper drake, but i cant boot into it, i made a bootloader with spfdisk but it shows the partition as invailid, and acronis os selector is being a turd, any suggestions?
<june> how can i connect to a ftp server through ssh with konqueror?  under gnome i'd just hit "connect to server" and enter the server name and such.  I'm rather unfamiliar with KDE, so how would i go about it?
<fdoving> june: just enter the path in the address field. ftp://username:password@ftp.site.com
<june> but it's through ssh
<fdoving> sftp?
<june> oh ok
<fdoving> try sftp://username:password@ftp.site.com
<june> that's what i was looking for
<june> thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<fdoving> konqueror is very smart that way.
<june> so it doesn't prompt for uname and pw?
<fdoving> not sure, you can atleast try to leave the password out.
<fdoving> it'll prompt for that for sure.
<june> hrm, it automatically took out the password, but it's giving me an error "error talking to ssh"  and if i do just ssh://       it says connection refused...
<fdoving> june: try fish:// then.
<Jucato> ssh? maybe sftp:// then?
<june> fish? alright
<june> Jucato: well i get the error talking to ssh with sftp
<Jucato> fdoving: what's the diff between fish:// and sftp:// ? (I use sftp://)
<june> ugh
<june> i had the hostname wrong that's why :-/
<fdoving> Jucato: i think fish can use a regular non-sftp ssh connection. while sftp uses a sftp-subsystem in the ssh-server.
<[abhishek] > how to make k menu trasparent
<NateToshiba> guys i got a slight problem, ivco
<NateToshiba> ive install dapper drake, but i cant boot into it, i made a bootloader with spfdisk but it shows the partition as invailid, and acronis os selector is being a turd, any suggestions?
<Jucato> [abhishek] : System Settings -> Appearance -> Style -> Effects tab
<[abhishek] > Jucato: ok
<fdoving> [abhishek] : as far as i know you can't do that without making every menu transparent, you'll find the configuration for that where jucato pointed you.
<[abhishek] > let me chheck
<Jucato> er yeah... what fdoving said :)
<burryl> can beryl have a different desktop on each of its four faces of the cube? right now for my beryl, all faces of the cube display the same desktop
<burryl> i know this prolly should go in xgl channel but more people here so i thought i might try here
<burryl> plus don't think i'm hogging any channel space seeing it's 3 in the morning
<[abhishek] > Jucato: thanks
<[abhishek] > Jucato:  it worked
<Jucato> you're welcome
<[abhishek] > Jucato: how to install metabar themes
<[abhishek] > where can i get those?
<Jucato> er.. that I don't know...
* Jucato doesn't use Konqueror metabars...
<[abhishek] > Jucato: why?
<[abhishek] > Jucato: ok
<[abhishek] > no problem
<ForgeAus> hey all
<ForgeAus> what do you guys think of Wolvix? (hunter)
<ForgeAus> hey Thomas :)
<ThomasZ> Hiya; I'm trying to install kubuntu from the live-CD but the installer doesn't work (fails to see that I _did_ actually select a root partition).  Any alternatives to installing it?
<ThomasZ> ForgeAus: hiya :)
<ForgeAus> um there are alternative distro's you could install but what happens with the kubuntu installer? does it give you an error?
<ThomasZ> ForgeAus: it jus tells me "No root file system". Not sure why.
<ForgeAus> ahhh you need to manage your partition
<ThomasZ> ForgeAus: I used a konsole to fdisk and mkreiserfs
<ThomasZ> manage?
<ForgeAus> yeah use the parted (cant' remember if its gparted or qtparted  in the kubuntu installer its easier
<ForgeAus> let them make your partition for you and install once its done
<ForgeAus> I had a similar problem first time
<ThomasZ> does that allow reiserFS by now?
<ThomasZ> In dapper it didnt
<ForgeAus> but if oyu fiddle with it (in the same drivespace) you should manage to fix it
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure I'm using ext3
<Jucato> ThomasZ: still no reiser... the problem is with QtParted
<ThomasZ> ext3 is too fragile for me.
<ForgeAus> (sometimes ti reports as reiserfs strangely enough)
<Jucato> (or at least the version of QtParted that they use)
<henyar> hi everyone
<ForgeAus> fragile? how?
<henyar> I am in big trouble
<ThomasZ> well, then how do I convince the installer that if I have a partition that is mounted at / that it _is_ the root filesystem...
<neoncode> deleteing the ".hidden" file in / won't do anything appart from un-hide everything right?
<ForgeAus> I don't know much about filesystems aside from the general ext* is inode based, mac HPFS has resource forks, and FAT's have file allocation tables (not even sure if NTFS works similar to fat or not)
<henyar> yesterday I was dividing in two a video
<Jucato> !hidden | neoncode
<ubotu> neoncode: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<henyar> and everything froze
<ThomasZ> ForgeAus: after rebooting the ext3 system without properly shutting it down I get consisten data corruption :)  So I switched back to reiserFS :)
<henyar> and now the pc won't start properly
<ForgeAus> ahh dismounting... yeah I heard something about that
<henyar> "/home is not beeing mounted
<henyar> and / is mounted readonly
<ForgeAus> Thomas, perhaps you should be as careful as possible to shutdown?
<henyar> and I got messages from sda
<ForgeAus> its always better to do before you reboot anyway
<ForgeAus> I do understand however if an appor something  crashes....
<ForgeAus> not much you can do about it sometimes
<ThomasZ> ForgeAus: well, if you use a proper filesystem its not an issue.
<Red_Tear_1> hmm
<Red_Tear_1> erection reset by beer
<ForgeAus> are you implying theres something improper about ext3?
<neoncode> Jucato: thank you
<henyar> how can I remount rw the / partition?
<ThomasZ> ForgeAus: i'm only stating that I get file corruption within a couple of weeks every time I try out ext3.  And a theory on why.
<ThomasZ> ForgeAus: anyway; off topic.  I want to install using reiserFS. And the installer doesn't seem to allow me to do that.
<ForgeAus> then maybe you should contribute your insights into those working on the filesystem to improve it?
<henyar> It has already passed fsck.ext3 with -fy
<neoncode> Ah good, I get my filesystem back in fiesty.
<ForgeAus> neon? what do you mean?
<henyar> is everybody having trouble with filesystems today
<ForgeAus> also the herd in feisty herd isn't anything to do with the hurd kernel right?
<henyar> how curius
<Red_Tear_1> henyar i got yes
<ThomasZ> ForgeAus: the bugreport was ignored stating that even while ext3 is journalling; I should not expect it to bring the advantages I expect (and actually get from other journalling FSes). *shrug*
<henyar> looks like neoncode too
<ForgeAus> Thomas, good luck but I suggest using ext3
<Red_Tear_1> Im using dapper drake point one and in Graphical user interface it shows the size of one file wrong
<Red_Tear_1> 220.1 kb it shows
<neoncode> henyar: I didn't realy have troubble with it, I knew that the files were hidden I just didn't want them to be.
<ThomasZ> ForgeAus: not going to happen.
<Red_Tear_1> but in reality its 106 MB big
<ForgeAus> thomas, in that case I'm sorry I don't know enough to assist you
<Jucato> ThomasZ: not sure if there's a bug in the Ubiquity installer for Edgy, but I think I've heard of other users complaining about something like that. might wanna ask in #kubuntu-devel (in case some people are around)
<ThomasZ> Jucato: ok, I'll try that. Thanks.
<Jucato> er sorry about that ThomasZ....
<Jucato> rawr..
<Jucato> ThomasZ: oh, and thanks for the work in KOffice/KWord :)
<ThomasZ> Jucato: :)
<ForgeAus> brb gotta reboot...
<ForgeAus> trying out Wolvix - hunter
<[abhishek] _> i am trying to install ksmoothdock
<[abhishek] _> getting the error : Can't find X includes.
<[abhishek] _> what is the solution for this?
<Jucato> [abhishek] _: you're compiling from source?
<Jucato> !ksmoothdock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksmoothdock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<[abhishek] _> Jucato: yeah
<Jucato> [abhishek] _: you need to install xorg-dev and kde-devel
<Jucato> I also presume you already have build-essential installed?
<[abhishek] _> Jucato: build is installed
<ShadowDrakken> greetings
<Jucato> [abhishek] _: ok, then install the other two I mentioned
<[abhishek] _> Jucato: which repo are required for xorg
<Jucato> !xorg-dev
<ubotu> xorg-dev: the X.Org X Window System development libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.1.1ubuntu6.2 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Jucato> !kde-devel
<ubotu> kde-devel: the K Desktop Environment development files and modules. In component universe, is extra. Version 5:47 (edgy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Jucato> [abhishek] _: xorg-dev: main; kde-devel: universe
<ShadowDrakken> how long should it normally take to load the deskto-6.10 CD? mine's been sitting here for about 15 minutes, the Kubuntu logo vanished, but the loader bar that bounces back and forth is still there and stopped moving...
<[abhishek] _> Jucato: synaptic is showing me both the packages
<[abhishek] _> but kde-devel asks to remove ubuntu-desktop
<ThomasZ> ShadowDrakken: try rebooting and a check of your cd.
<ThomasZ> ShadowDrakken: ...do a check.  There is a menu option in the kubuntu menu for that..
<ShadowDrakken> ok, I'll give it a shot
<Jucato> [abhishek] _: hm... that shouldn't be happening. are you using Ubuntu/GNOME?
<[abhishek] _> Jucato: both
<Jucato> hm...
<[abhishek] _> Jucato: gnome and kde
<Jucato> that's strange...
<fdoving> kde-devel should not be needed. kdelibs4-dev should be enought.
<Jucato> fdoving: really?
<[abhishek] _> Jucato: fdoving: my kde is trying to get rid of ubuntu-desk
<ShadowDrakken> ThomasZ: I keep getting "[17179569.184000]  ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP" before it goes to the loader too... it continues without any input, so I just presumed it was non-critical
<Jucato> hm... possibly. kdelibs4-dev is one of the dependencies of kde-devel :)
<[abhishek] _> Jucato: thanks buddy
* [abhishek] _ leaving
<ThomasZ> ShadowDrakken: sorry, no clue. Maybe someone else read it and wants to comment.
<Jucato> hm.. dinner..
<ShadowDrakken> only thing I found on that error online is something to do with older CD-ROM drives
<fox_> I have a question about Python
<rich4534> how do I get my startup screen the same as my resolution on the desktop?
<HymnToLife> rich4534, define "startup screen"...
<Topsun> rich4534: you have to allow only one resolution xorg.conf
<rich4534> still a little new, what do I have to do?
<ShadowDrakken> any recomendations on nice desktop eyecandy using Xgl?
<ThomasZ> mount
<ThomasZ> oops ;)
<ShadowDrakken> heh, had it halfway typed in Google too ;)
<ThomasZ> Jucato: ok, This is just silly :)  I decided to see what it would do if I format using ext3. And what do you know. Now the installer formats using reiserFS!  Weird piece of cr^Wsoftware
<ShadowDrakken> ThomasZ: CD integrity checks out fine :\
<Topsun> rich4534: what do you mean exactly? the console output while booting or the login screen?
<rich4534> console ourput
<ThomasZ> my guess would be the screen that shows the kdm.
<eilker> hi,  i have problem with kget, when i reboot pc , it resumes download without any problem, but my internet connection is bad, i oftenly disconnect from internet and re-connects automatically, and kget doesnt resume, i need to press "go on" everytime..when i am not awake, i cant download because of this problem...any help pls ?
<ThomasZ> eilker: sounds like a problem in your modem where it doesn't disconnect the connection kget sets up when it looses connection.
<Topsun> rich4534: the kernel needs the framebuffer module and if you have it you can pass the vga parameter to set the resolution, maybe you try to search a little bit on the internet abaout that
<rich4534> ok,thanks
<eilker> ThomasZ: yes, but i had no problem in xp, with same modem and connection...do i have chance to use any other software similar to kget ?
<eilker> !kget
<ubotu> kget: download manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 431 kB, installed size 1176 kB
<eilker> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<ShadowDrakken> it amazes me that there's 260 people in here, and only 2 even attempt to help...
<eilker> ShadowDrakken: what was your problem ?
<Topsun> there are 'some' idler ^^
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<ShadowDrakken> the kubuntu desktop6.10 CD keeps freezing about 10-15min in, still on the first loader screen after the options menu
<eilker> do u use ? xgl ,aixgl etc ?
<ShadowDrakken> not that far yet, it's not installed... I really mean the FIRST loader screen
<ShadowDrakken> where it just says Kubuntu and has the blue bar with the bouncing glow
<ThomasZ> ShadowDrakken: just an 'it freezes' tends to be too generic a problem to stand up and help.  Do some research and find where the problem is coming from...
<eilker> did u try to change that screen with any other ?
<eilker> may be xorg.conf..
<eilker> and what says, sys.log ? or xorg log ?
<ShadowDrakken> seriously eilker, I'm not far enough to change anything... I'm running the CD still
<eilker>  may be /var/log helps to find the reason...
<ShadowDrakken> ThomasZ: that's what's I'm here trying to do... I stick the CD in, boot up the computer, select "Start or Install Kubuntu" get the error I told you, the loader comes up, and then it freezes
<ShadowDrakken> eilker: you can't write logs to CDs
<php-freak> hey guys ain't there  way to download all folders/files at once through cli?
<ThomasZ> ShadowDrakken: well; did you try things like pressing esc, seeing if there are alternative virtual consoles etc.
<ThomasZ> php-freak: man wget
<ShadowDrakken> <-- new user
<eilker> ShadowDrakken>:)) yeah u r right, sorry , i have never used live cd...
<ShadowDrakken> eilker: not a live CD... it's the distro CD
<php-freak> whats man mean?
<Topsun> man man :)
<php-freak> do i use wget at the ftp prompt?
<eilker> manual pages..
<eilker> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ShadowDrakken> I'm using "kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso"
<ThomasZ> php-freak: well; you said cli prompt.  Try typing "man wget" on it :)
<ThomasZ> php-freak: or, in konqueror type "#wget" in the location bar.
<ShadowDrakken> ThomasZ: [esc]  didn't do anything... but I don't see where it should since the OS isn't installed yet at this point
<ThomasZ> ShadowDrakken: actually, it is.
<ShadowDrakken> hrm, well the HDD still shows as unformatted
<ThomasZ> ShadowDrakken: anything on other virutal-terminals?
<ShadowDrakken> don't even know what a virtual terminal is, as I said, I'm a new user
<ShadowDrakken> [esc]  didn't do anything
<php-freak> k one more question how do i change my local folder?
<kolmari> I'm a new user as well.
<ThomasZ> ShadowDrakken: ah, sorry.  Press alt-F2.  Or alt-shift-f2.
<php-freak> k one more question how do i change my local folder?
* ThomasZ wonders if such things are not in the FAQ (see /topic)
<kolmari> Does anyone know why I am banned from #ubuntu?  Is it Tor?
<php-freak> how do i chnage where the wget downloads the files for this one time?
<ShadowDrakken> ah, alt-f1 brought me back to that error... and it finally just said something new... * Checking file systems...
<Topsun> php-freak: man wget ?
<ShadowDrakken> the frozen screen is on alt-f8
<php-freak> if im using wget ftp://test:test@ftp.world.com
<php-freak> how can i set where the files download too?
<ShadowDrakken> f2 has * Activating swap... and mount: Function not implimented
<Topsun> kolmari: did you post too much text?
<php-freak> ?
<php-freak> Topsun: did you get that?
<Topsun> did you rtfm ?
<php-freak> topsun: well yea
<ThomasZ> php-freak: really; please read the man pages before you keep asking us.
<php-freak> don't say anything about changing the local directory
<eilker> !d4x
<ubotu> d4x: graphical download manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.7.1-2 (edgy), package size 706 kB, installed size 2016 kB
<kolmari> @Topsun: No. I logged on to freenode via Tor. Can't join #ubuntu. :(
<Topsun> kolmari: Tor may be a possible reason, could you try without it?
<kolmari> Well, I thought freenode was favourable towards Tor ...
<kolmari> Anyway, I'm looking for a good reason to choose K/ubuntu over Debian.
<Jucato_> ugh...
<kolmari> Originally, I wanted to install Debian.
<kolmari> But who knows how long it takes for "etch" to come out ...
<HymnToLife> kolmari, the real question would be "who cares ?"
<HymnToLife> Etch is rock stable already
<Jucato> that's one "advantage" of Ubuntu over Debian, a 6-month development cycle
<Jucato> kolmari: this might be more helpful: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
* eilker is downloading etch iso's at the moment
<kolmari> hymn: OIC, so I might give it a shot right now!
* kolmari ubuntu download has just finished ...
<HymnToLife> I'm actually using Debian unstable right now without any problem
* eilker wonders if anyone has more slower internet connection than him, 256k here :D
* ShadowDrakken is tempted to just stick with Windows if everything in Linux is going to be this unecessarilly difficult and unsupported
<kolmari> My "challenge" is that I have never used Linux before.
<kolmari> So the "just works" thing of ubuntu might be helpful.
<Jucato> !justworks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about justworks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> hm...
<HymnToLife> kolmari, be careful about the nice marketing slogans
<ShadowDrakken> kolmari: "just works"? I can't even get it to install off the distro CD... and kubuntu is supposed to be the most friendly Linux distro
<Jucato> bah nvm...
<HymnToLife> (see Automatix...)
<Jucato> "Just works" doesn't always work on each and every system for each and every person
<kolmari> OIC!
<kolmari> What I know is that I tried to install "Sarge" before, and I had some problems :(
<HymnToLife> Sarge is pretty old
<HymnToLife> it's nomal you get problems if you have new hardware
<Topsun> HymnToLife: you dont have to use sarge ;)
<eilker> kolmari: i am newbie too, i installed 5-6 distro's, i have never had problem, what kind of problems ??
<HymnToLife> Topsun, I know, using Sid right now :)
<eilker> usb modem ?
<kolmari> eilker: well, I freely admit my main problem was that I didn't know too much about Linux.
<kolmari> So to start, I would be nice to have a Distro that "just works" and take it from there.
<rhainur> erm
<HymnToLife> kolmari, there is no such thing
<rhainur> linux newbie here
<Topsun> HymnToLife: you said that you get stuck in kubuntu start, what about console, are there any problems?
<ShadowDrakken> HymnToLife: sure there is... MacOS and Windows
<HymnToLife> even in Windows you have to do some manual config before you get it working the way you want
<kolmari> hymn: well, you're right ;)
<HymnToLife> Topsun, you must confuse with someone else :)
<rhainur> I want to know which config file I'm supposed to modify to get kubuntu to display at a resolution higher than 1024x768
<kolmari> I know I have to do my homework ...
<rhainur> my laptop can support up to 1440x900
<rhainur> but it doesn't seem to show up in display settings
<Topsun> HymnToLife: ok :)
<kolmari> It gets urgent now because of the "Vista"-threat!
<HymnToLife> !resolution | rhainur
<eilker> xorg.conf ?
<ubotu> rhainur: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rhainur> thank you
<eilker> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<rhainur> just so you know, I've tried a bunch of linux distros, and kubuntu was the first one that installed flawlessly without too much trouble, and worked with the majority of my hardware out of the box
<rhainur> great job, guys
<eilker> yeah i like kubuntu too
<rhainur> ( still need to figure out how to fix the wireless card though, not sure if it's working or I need drivers, but still )
<HymnToLife> I think everyone here likes Kubuntu
<eilker> ahahah:)))
<Jucato> they do?
<ShadowDrakken> at this point... I'm unable to agree
* eilker says forza kde :)
<Jucato> at this point, I'm unable to both agree and disagree :P
<ShadowDrakken> I like what I've seen of Kubuntu from guys at work, after spending a week installing it... but with the broken shit for install it's doing now, and just the fact that it takes a week to make it usable in the first place...
<Topsun> ShadowDrakken: what problems did they have?
<eilker> Jucato: how come ? i was thinking u r a developer (kinda)
<ShadowDrakken> Topsun: video and wireless drivers primarilly
<Jucato> eilker: lol! the ":p" at the end sort of signified it was a joke. and I'm not a developer, not even "kinda" :)
<Jucato> although you could consider me a wannabe :)
<kolmari> I'm a wannabe Linux user ... ;)
<rhainur> umm, guys
<rhainur> I have a laptop, and I...am unsuccessful in finding my monitor's horizontal sync and refresh rate
<rhainur> can any of you expert Googlers perhaps help me out?
<rhainur> it's a Dell Inspiron E1705
<eilker_> Jucato: :))) u try to help as much as u can, and u have sth at your web, it made me think like that :D
<ijacek> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<JOSF> Hi! How can I make the command-line ttys have a bigger resolution ? Also, MidnighCommander's graphical characters come up totally messed up. Any ideas on that ?
<ShadowDrakken> rhainur: refresh is likely 60Hz, checking hor ref
<Jucato> eilker_: hehe well, you can wait for a while longer, and maybe I will become a dev :)
<eilker_> Jucato: i am the one dev/null :D
<Jucato> heh :)
<Jucato> oh, you forgot a / :P
<eilker_> :))
<Xera> hiho
<rhainur> hm
<rhainur> erm
<rhainur> there seems to be something called a "915resolution patch"
<rhainur> which ubuntu users have needed when installing it on the same laptop that I have
<rhainur> so
<rhainur> would kubuntu have a separate version of this patch?
<HymnToLife> no
<HymnToLife> !915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-4ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 14 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<HymnToLife> :o
<rhainur> so...
<rhainur> what do I do?
<HymnToLife> they have an Ubuntu kFBSD too ?
<BrianSteffens> could someone please check in their KMenu for the dvd ripping software?
<BrianSteffens> and give me the name? :D
<Xera> nothing there
<Xera> only cd
<BrianSteffens> :(
<Xera> ;/
<Jucato> k3b can't do it?
<Jucato> !k9copy
<ubotu> A good alternative to running DVDShrink with wine is k9copy; for Dapper it's available in Universe, and for Breezy it's available at this repository: deb http://repos.knio.it/ breezy main contrib non-free
<sgrover> there's KaudioCreator CD Ripper
<HymnToLife> BrianSteffens, define "ripping" :)
<ShadowDrakken> rhainur: sorry, looks like there's 2 different displays possible for that model, and Dell doesn't disclose the horz scan freq so noone else seems to have it either
<sgrover> but not the same thing
<sgrover> btw, you do know that DVDs are just a directory structure right?
<BrianSteffens> i can't get repos.knio.it to load
<BrianSteffens> i want the movie =D
<JOSF> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ShadowDrakken> sgrover: not quite true... also requires MPEG-4 encoding, can't just shove any video file or any codec on there and expect it to work
<sgrover> ShadowDrakken, agreed, but when it comes to copying a DVD, you can just copy over the directory structure..
<sgrover> but I'd rather use some decent tool to do it.  Manual work leaves lots of room for errors.
<ShadowDrakken> sgrover: you sure? I'm pretty sure it requires a hidden boot sector too
<ShadowDrakken> PC DVD will play it fine w/o the hidden part, but DVD player won't
<sgrover> @ShadowDrakken - yep, but I'm not talking about just copying the files to another DVD.  I've copied the directory(s) from a DVD, and then burned them to a DVD with K3B.
<sgrover> That DVD worked in my player downstairs..
<_Snatch_> hello!
<sgrover> but, to be honest, I'm not an authority of DVD ripping / burning (yet).
<ShadowDrakken> I'm happy using utilities... much easier to throw out the parts you don't want so it'll fit... since the files aren't conveniently named
<Xera> i used http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html to get my modem to work, but it's a pain having to reboot to reconnect(my internet drops every 24h) is there a script or something i can use to connect?
<_Snatch_> can i have some help?
<_Snatch_> in the terminal
<_Snatch_> when i try to install software
<_Snatch_> using the:     ./configure
<_Snatch_> i says: Permission denied
<Xera> chmod +x configure
<_Snatch_> what can i do
<Xera> chmod +x configure <<<
<Xera> ;p
<Xera> in the same dir as the configure script
<_Snatch_> ok thanks
<Xera> np
<_Snatch_> hold on
<Xera> mm
<Xera> ?
<_Snatch_> when i do the MAKE command, it says: make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Xera> did you run the config script?
<Xera> with no errors?
<_Snatch_> yup
<Jucato> _Snatch_: you need to perform the ./configure part successfully first
<_Snatch_> ok
<Xera> it should say config.status[makefile]  and a load of other stuff in the console
<_Snatch_> ill retry
<Jucato> or something like Good. blahblahblah. run make now"
<Xera> ye
* Jucato hopes that people have been instructed to use the --prefix...
<_Snatch_> nope it doesnt say anithin
<Jucato> it just finishes? any error messages?
<Xera> do run it and paste the output on http://pastebin.co.uk
<_Snatch_> no error messages
<Xera> is there any ouput at all? lol
<sgrover> some make commands require a "target"  like "make install"
<sgrover> edit the MakeFile file to see what targets you can try
<Jucato> sgrover: after "make" is run.
<Jucato> usually it's configure -> make -> make install
<sgrover> yep - but his "make" isn't working.
<Jucato> the first make (w/o install) will complain about having no target if configure didn't configure properly...
<ShadowDrakken> ok, I think I finally got the distro CD loaded... how do I prepare the HDD to install kubuntu now? the docs don't say how, says the CD's supposed to have an installer, but it's not... just has me at the prompt
<_Snatch_> i cant even configure it
<Xera> _Snatch_: paste the output somewhere..
<_Snatch_> eric@eric-laptop:~/Desktop/mldonkey-distrib-2.8.2$ chmod +x configure
<_Snatch_> eric@eric-laptop:~/Desktop/mldonkey-distrib-2.8.2$ ./configure
<_Snatch_> eric@eric-laptop:~/Desktop/mldonkey-distrib-2.8.2$
<Xera> lol
<Xera> dodgy script maybe?
<Jucato> hm...
<Xera> read the docs for it if there are any
<Jucato> _Snatch_: you are in the same directory as the configure script, right?
<rich4534> in menu.lst where do I add the framebuffer resolution?
<Xera> it would say no such file/directory if he wasn't
<Topsun> ShadowDrakken: do it manually with cfdisk :)
<Xera> jamie@jamie:~$ ./configure
<Xera> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Xera> ;p
<Jucato> rich4534: I think together with the "ro quiet splash" options... not really sure
<Topsun> rich4534: search for vga in yor menu.lst file
<ShadowDrakken> loading up from the 6.10 CD iso, all I'm getting is the prompt "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ "... how to I install it now? the graphical installer never came up
<HymnToLife> !alternate | ShadowDrakken
<Xera> cfdisk
<ubotu> ShadowDrakken: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<_Snatch_> i still cant install my software
<ShadowDrakken> HymnToLife: "expert mode"? you think with the questions I'm asking, I'm an expert? awww, thanks
<Jucato> ShadowDrakken: you'll only be able to reach the graphical installer if you were able to successfully login to a graphical desktop...
<Xera> ShadowDrakken: download the livecd then
<HymnToLife> ShadowDrakken, it's realy not that difficult
<Xera> _Snatch_: paste the configure script in a pastebin then
<HymnToLife> actually it's the same as the Live CD installer, but text based
<ShadowDrakken> Xera: I'm using kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386.iso
<Topsun> o_O
<rich4534> how do I edit menu.lst if its read only
<Xera> ShadowDrakken: and you got no option for "Start or Install Kubuntu" or "Start or Install Kubuntu in safe graphics mode" ?
<Topsun> rich4534: as root
<ShadowDrakken> Xera: I'm past that, and now at the prompt
<ShadowDrakken> I got the pretty Kubuntu in blue and the bouncing glowy thing.... took about an hour and finally gave me the prompt
<Xera> ShadowDrakken: then the disc is corrupt
<andreasw> hi
<Xera> burn it at 4x
<rich4534> how do I become root?
<Xera> or as slow as you can
<Xera> rich4534: su
<_Snatch_> OMG!!!!!!!!!! Theres NO configure script!!!!!! its a BLANK DOCUMENT!!!!!XDDDDDDDDDDD
<ShadowDrakken> Xera: cept the disc verification says 0 files failed checksum
<Xera> _Snatch_: _._
<HymnToLife> !sudo | rich4534
<ubotu> rich4534: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Xera> ShadowDrakken: dunno then
<Xera> tried download/reburning it anyway?
<HymnToLife> ShadowDrakken, just try the alternate, it's realy not that difficult
<rich4534> I get authentication failure when I try to run as root
<ShadowDrakken> Dapper is what, 6.06? from what ppl say, it's next to impossible to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10... that wouldn't help me out... and there's no Alternate CD of 6.10 listed on the website
<Xera> rich4534: try it with a blank password
<Xera> now, may i get some help? :(
<Xera> [12:54]  <Xera> i used http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html to get my modem to work, but it's a pain having to reboot to reconnect(my internet drops every 24h) is there a script or something i can use to connect?
<HymnToLife> Xera, we don't use su in Ubuntu - by default at least
<rich4534> didn't work
<HymnToLife> !sudo | rich4534
<ubotu> rich4534: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Xera> HymnToLife: huh? i've always used su
* ShadowDrakken thinks "help" is non-existant with Linux since noone seems to have a clue about anything that they didn't do themselves
<HymnToLife> Xera, then you set a root pw yourself
<Xera> duh
<HymnToLife> by default, su doesn't work in Ubuntu
<Xera> root has no password after installing
<Xera> you just have to set it
<Xera> su -c "passwd"
<HymnToLife> true
<Jucato> :O
<HymnToLife> but it's not an obvious thing for a newbie
<Topsun> Xera: maybe you can automatically disconnect and reconnect with cron?
<Xera> Topsun: except i have no script to connect
<Xera> only the boot script
<Xera> and that won't work when i'm already booted up
<rich4534> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all
<rich4534>           information.
<rich4534> ooops
<Topsun> Xera: how do you connect?
<Xera> Topsun: it connects on boot with the script from that page
<Topsun> Xera: pppd disconnect ?
<rich4534> what do I type to edit menu.lst, I'm at boot/grub$
<Xera> uh Topsun, dunno..
<Topsun> then try :)
<Topsun> pppd call speedtch -> to reconnect
<Xera> ;o lol
<Xera> now how do i disconnect?
<Xera> ;p
<Topsun> pppd disconnect
<Topsun> rich4534: nano menu.lst
<Topsun> Xera: of course you could also extend your bootscript for more convenience
<Xera> Topsun: i know nothing about bash scripts
<Xera> ;(
<php-freak> somone help me, for some reason my kubuntu has been freezen in and out here latly, any one havee any idea why?
<Xera> not without more info
<rich4534> how do I navigagte nano
<rich4534> says ^k and ^this and thazt
<Xera> use the arrow keys
<Xera> ctrl-o to write
<kulbir> how to turn on num lock on kde startup?
<andreasw> Do you know how much performance I lose if I fully encrypt my home partitionn + /var /tmp?
<sivaji_2009> tell me the command to move one folder into other folder
<Xera> mv folder1 folder2/
<Xera> or is it
<Xera> mv -r folder1 folder2/
<andreasw> !mv | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<php-freak> can i degrag kubuntu?
<andreasw> hmm ^^
<php-freak> defrag it
<sivaji_2009> hi andreasw
<andreasw> no you can't
<andreasw> sivaji_2009: hi
<Topsun> there is no need to defrag a linux partition php-freak
<rich4534> ok once I made the change in nano, how do I save it?
<sivaji_2009> what i cant
<andreasw> Topsun: well ok nobody knows whethere there is need because you can't view the fragmantation of an ext3 partition ;)
<php-freak> whys it going slow for, and why you say no need to?
<Topsun> rich4534: crtl+o
<andreasw> whether
<sivaji_2009> mv -r ./movies ./Example
<sivaji_2009> mv: invalid option -- r
<sivaji_2009> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<Topsun> sivaji_2009: mv folder1 folder2
<andreasw> php-freak: Linux partitions don't fragment as much as Windows partitions
<sivaji_2009> which is source ? which is destination
<Xera> source is folder1
<Xera> dest is folder2
<rich4534> once I press ctrl o, it's saved?
<php-freak> I ssee
<Xera> rich4534: no
<php-freak> i wonder why applications are pausing in, and out
<Xera> use your brain for this part
<Topsun> sivaji_2009: for more info try 'man mv' ;)
<php-freak> could be my cpu getting to hot, who knows. I got almost 2 gig of ram.
<php-freak> only happen every great now and then with certain apps
<sivaji_2009> i get too many commands if i use "man" that is y i came here
<andreasw> php-freak: Have you ever used memtest86+ to check your ram?
<Topsun> sivaji_2009: ok :)
<andreasw> php-freak: Most freezes are caused by a defect ram
<Topsun> andreasw: have you already tested encrypted partitions?
<php-freak> no
<kulbir> how to run programs on startup when login into kde?
<php-freak> sure haven't
<php-freak> when you say defect ram, not soo good of ram
<ellipsis> hehe
<php-freak> can i run memtest at the shell?
<ellipsis> hurray for setting up linux.
<ellipsis> every single time
<rich4534> still says permission denied after nano
<DedMaroz> happy new year
<andreasw> Topsun: no I haven't but I will do in a view hours or days
<ellipsis> there's always something that takes a bajillion hours of googling
<andreasw> Topsun: Well I tested an ecrypted loop back device with AES256
<ellipsis> it's hilarious
<Topsun> rich4534: did you 'sudo nano menu.lst' ?
<ellipsis> I get frustrated with windows
<ellipsis> so I try and install linux
<andreasw> Topsun: But now I want to fully encrypt my home, var and tmp partition
<ellipsis> I get frustrated with linux install, so I go back to windows
<Xera> bye
<Xera> gtg
<Xera> thanks for the help Topsun
<andreasw> php-freak: you can only run it from the boot menu
<andreasw> php-freak: when you start kubuntu you should see the menu item
<php-freak> cool, how do i do that, I think I remember seeing something like that before
<php-freak> k
<php-freak> so will this tell me if my memory is bad?
<Topsun> andreasw: not all things in home are worth encrypting it ^^
<andreasw> Topsun: yes but is more difficult to find the things which are worth than just encyrpt the hole partition ;)
<php-freak> plus everytime i try to drag something down to the bottom on the to another app say like a link, and i try to drag it down to fire fox to get the app to appear, my computer freezes up, didn't know if that was a kubuntu bug or not
<andreasw> php-freak: yes it will
<rich4534> still same stuff, I pressed ctrl o and enter and it still says I need permission
<ellipsis> hm
<ellipsis> okay
<ellipsis> now can someone tell me how to mount an ntfs drive?
<Topsun> rich4534: what ist the output of 'ls -l menu.lst' ?
<php-freak> andreasw: Thanks man apperciate it, well I got to get back to coding user friendly php :)
<Topsun> ellipsis: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/winnt for example
<ellipsis> ah
<ellipsis> thank you
<rich4534> says 4051 2007 01 01 *;43 menu.lst
<ellipsis> hm
<ellipsis> topsun?
<ellipsis> when I try to browse to this folder, it says permission denied
<ellipsis> D;
<Topsun> rich4534: and that before 4559 ?
<Topsun> ellipsis: which folder?
<ellipsis> the folder /mnt/winnt
<ellipsis> I created it
<ellipsis> and mounted /dev/sda2, which is my main windows drive
<ellipsis> but when I try to open it in Konqueror or Konsole, it says permission denied
<Topsun> if you have no entry in fstab you have to mount as root
<ellipsis> I did
<ellipsis> sudo mount ...
<Topsun> chmod o+r /mnt/winnt ?
<ellipsis> chmod: changing permissions of `/mnt/winnt': Read-only file system
<ellipsis> it still says permission denied
<Topsun> hm, what is the right mask?
<Topsun> ah hehe chmod o+x /mnt/winnt ;)
<Topsun> r for access and x for reading directory contents
<ellipsis> still denied
<ellipsis> D;
<ellipsis> hang on
<ellipsis> I'm going to boot into windows
<ellipsis> I need to check something
<ellipsis> I have the very scary feeling I might have wiped my data partition
<rhainur> yeeeeeeeeeeeah
<rhainur> never mind about that mounting the ntfs drive
<rhainur> as it turns out
<rhainur> the drive that I wanted to mount.....I kinda messed up the partitioning and....wiped it out of existence
<rhainur> xD
<rhainur> w00t for me?
<rhainur> I think yes.
<Topsun> ok rhainur :)
<skchang> hi! habe mir gestern kubuntu auf meinem laptop installiert und bin sehr begeistert. berlege gerade ob ich es auf meinem desktop pc (bisher gentoo) auch installieren soll
<Jucato> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tal> yo yo
<Tal> anyone know how to find out the last thing you updated via adept?
<FJ_Sanchez> Hi
<FJ_Sanchez> I cannot get into my old WinXP Pro from grub... I get error 12
<Tal> heh snap
<Tal> you just downloaded something from adept right?
<Tal> because i cant get in myself now.
<Jucato> Tal: /var/log/dpkg.log lists the last activities from apt-get (which Adept uses)
<FJ_Sanchez> When I installed kubuntu it didn't recognized my WinXP installation
<Tal> ah ok nm then
<FJ_Sanchez> I manually added this entry to the menu.lst
<Tal> jucato?
<FJ_Sanchez> But I cannot get it running
<Tal> didnt work?
<Schuenemann> doesn't GTK support coloring widgets?
<Tal> i tried sudo /var/log/dpkg.log didnt work, or without the sudo.
<Jucato> Tal: dpkg.log is a text file, not a command
<Tal> oh lol i suck.
<Tal> my bad
<Jucato> Schuenemann: it does. it's actually the only thing you are doing when you are chaging "Themes" in GNOME.changing color schemes for widgets (afaik)
<ubuntu> hi
<Topsun> FJ_Sanchez: what did you add to menu.lst ?
<FJ_Sanchez> root (hd0,5)
<FJ_Sanchez> makeactive
<FJ_Sanchez> chainloader +1
<FJ_Sanchez> And I get Error 12: invalid device requested
<Schuenemann> Jucato: I'm running some codes and I can't change the colors
<Schuenemann> simply doesn't work
<Tal> any idea which would of made a difference to grub?
<Schuenemann> using java + swt
<Tal> :o
<Jucato> Schuenemann: hm.. wrong place to ask, though...
<Jucato> Tal: updated the kernel?
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: where is the windows partition located?
<Tal> the only thing i have done to change anything is instal 9 updates via adept.
<FJ_Sanchez> hda6
<Schuenemann> Jucato: KDE uses GTK, right?
<FJ_Sanchez> It's inside a logical partition
<Jucato> Schuenemann: GNOME uses GTK
<narasim_7> apart from the "Services" module in Kubuntu Control Center ... Can anyone point me to a good init.d editor
<Schuenemann> what does KDE use?
<narasim_7> ?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: KDE uses Qt
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: you're absolutely sure that it's on hda6?
<Topsun> FJ_Sanchez: nt uses a primary to bootstrat so you must have another one
<FJ_Sanchez> Topsun: what should I do...
<Topsun> FJ_Sanchez: how did you start it before?
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: ah... Windows always wants to be in hda1
<FJ_Sanchez> When I installed Win it had another partition in first partitio but I deleted this one
<Jucato> I forgot how to do it, but you have to sort of fool windows into thinking that it's on hda1
<Topsun> FJ_Sanchez: then you have a problem :/
<cntb> \o Jucato
<FJ_Sanchez> Jucato: did you know where to look for?
<Jucato> hold on... it has something to do with "map"...
<cntb> know X reacts to  Ctrl +Alt + + ?
<FJ_Sanchez> Ok, thanks
<Jucato> cntb: Ctrl+Alt+F1 to F6 = tty 1 to 6
<Tal> ok quicker way - might help - whats the command to show the grub commands? it was a text file if i remember correctly.
<Jucato> Tal: the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tal> ty
<Jucato> Tal: what exactly is the error btw?
<Tal> well i didnt see one
<cntb> question about xorg.conf and X functionality and quick resolution switch Ctrl-Alt-+
<Tal> but when i start the machine
<FJ_Sanchez> Error 12: Invalid device requested
<Tal> i usually press escape and get a list of the things i can boot into
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: um hold on :)
<cntb> tal /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Tal> (about 6ubuntu lines) and the bottom says windows XP
<rhainur> hm
<Tal> well i just updated via adept
<rhainur> guys
<Tal> and its gone. so i assume its that
<Jucato> Tal: if you want to see the GRUB menu, comment/disable the hiddenmenu line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cntb> tal sudo kate /boot/gub/menu.lst
<cntb> tal sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jucato> Tal: in the updates, did you see updates for the kernel? linux-image-blahblah?
<rhainur> ...
<Jucato> cntb: use kdesu please
<rhainur> wtf
<rhainur> completely forgot what I was going to ask
<rhainur> * whacks brain a few times *
<cntb> Jucato: right
<Topsun> FJ_Sanchez: perhaps rootnoverify (hd0,5) helps ?
<Tal> 2007-01-01 13:21:08 upgrade linux-image-2.6.15-27-386 2.6.15-27.48 2.6.15-27.50
<rhainur> ah
<rhainur> yeah
<Tal> that line?
<cntb> Jucato:  seen my Q. ?above
<rhainur> erm
<rhainur> is there a setting I can change to make KDE respond to double clicks rather than single clicks?
<Jucato> Tal: yes
<cntb> question about xorg.conf and X functionality and quick resolution switch Ctrl-Alt-+
<Jucato> Tal: so your kernel was upgraded
<Jucato> cntb: yeah saw the Q... don't know the A
<Tal> ah ok, and it screwed up my boot loader thingy right
<FJ_Sanchez> Topsun: I'll try
<Topsun> FJ_Sanchez: wait
<Schuenemann> rhainur: K > system settings > mouse
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: you might also need to insert these 2 lines after the "title Windows..." line
<cntb> on one system I still have Ctrl-Alt-+ functionality. Here Iwant that too Jucato
<Topsun> there is also the map command as Jucato said
<FJ_Sanchez> The noverify options doesn't work
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: map (hd0,0) (hd0,5) and (on another line) map (hd0,5) (hd0,0)
<FJ_Sanchez> Ok, I'll try this now
<rhainur> thanks :D
<FJ_Sanchez> befoer root (hd0,5)?
<rhainur> erm
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: put the rootnoverify that Topsun gave after the second map line and above the chainloader line
<rhainur> just a suggestion, but wouldn't it be more intuitive to put this under appearance?
<Jucato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> rhainur: what?
<FJ_Sanchez> Give me the URL
<Tal> ok think i found the bit i need to play around with
<Tal> title		Windows 95/98/NT/2000
<Tal> # root		(hd0,0)
<Tal> # makeactive
<Tal> # chainloader	+1
<Jucato> Tal: use pastebin next time
<Tal> sorry
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/108/ something like this
<FJ_Sanchez> thx
<Jucato> I'm not sure if you still need the makeactive line
<Tal> i need to remove astrix and change hd0.0 to hda,1 ?
<Tal> remove that then too?
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: oops... turn the rootnoverify (hd0,3) to (hd0,5)
<Jucato> Tal: what for?
<Tal> dunno i making things up i think.
<Tal> just add them lines in without # then?
<Jucato> rhainur: oh, that.. now, it has nothing to do with appearances, but more to do with how your mouse behaves :)
<Jucato> Tal: to do what?
<Jucato> Tal: what are you trying to do?
<Tal> i want to be able to boot into windows at startup
<Tal> press esc then be able to select either kubuntu or windows
<FJ_Sanchez> Jucato: I don't need makeactive?
<Jucato> Tal: all you need to do is to change the "default 0" line into "default #"
<Tal> where?
<Jucato> # = the # of Windows entry (count how many entries there are starting from the first "title" line
<rhainur> well, jucato, technically it's more about the interface than it is about the device
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: not really sure. try without it first
<FJ_Sanchez> Without this Iget Starting up... msg and nothing happens
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: ok, try adding it before chainloader
<lord_ceiphas> hi folks
<Tal> :O
<Jucato> rhainur: device and interface. but less to do with themes/appearance
<Jucato> bottom line: it doesn't belong in "appearance"
<lord_ceiphas> got a bit of a problem to get my kubuntu edgy (with selfcompiled kernel 2.6.19.1) to recognize, that my mouse has 12 buttons, not 9
<Tal> ok Jucato : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/109/
<FJ_Sanchez> Jucato: with makeactive still getting error 12
<Tal> thats the menu.lst
<lord_ceiphas> if i put the "buttons" in the xorg.conf and run xmodmap afterwards, i get a message "only updating first 9 of 12
<Tal> what do i need to change.
<rich4534> anyone know how to match the resolution of the pc to that of the startup splash screens..when kubuntu loads
<Topsun> rich4534: does the vga command not work?
<Jucato> Tal: where's the Windows entry? I thought you wanted to boot into Windows first?
<Jucato> Tal, and afaik, you can't boot into Windows, then press Esc to choose to boot into Windows or Kubuntu
<rich4534> it looks like this
<lord_ceiphas> got a similar problem here... after booting kubuntu and starting x, the monitor goes of (wrong sync) if i switch to vt1 and then back to vt7 it works...
<Jucato> Tal: I think what you're trying to do is to see the GRUB menu at startup, right?
<rich4534> ## e.g defoptions=vga=798 resume=/dev/hda5
<Jucato> Tal: in line 23, change "hiddenmenu" to "#hiddenmenu"
<Tal> well i can see it. but there is no entry for the windows
<Tal> my windows installation is on a different Harddrive
<Tal> they are slaved.
<Tal> before this update i could select windows in the grub menu thingy
<Jucato> hm... but before the upgrade, there's a Windows entry?
<Tal> now its gone.
<Tal> yes.
<Tal> im almost certain that i added an entry to the bottom of the menu.lst file
<Jucato> Tal: did you put the Windows entry above this line? "### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST"
<Tal> yes i think i did
<Jucato> because if you did, then that's the problem
<Tal> but it worked got almost a year?
<Tal> so why has it changed
<Tal> for*
<Jucato> Tal: anything above that line gets rewritten whenever you upgrade kernels
<Tal> :o
<lord_ceiphas> have you used "update-grub"?
<Jucato> that's the AUTOMAGIC kernels list...
<Tal> i used adept.
<cntb> anyone managed to do saned ? snanner networking ?
<cntb> *scanner
<cntb> tal gotta have a backup of this file to start anew
<Topsun> rich4534: you have to add 'vga=791' to the line below
<Tal> got one :)
<Jucato> Tal: basically, you have to manually make the Windows entry *below* that line
<Tal> thats what im after Jucato
<Tal> :P
<lord_ceiphas> topsun, how do i get to this value?
<Topsun> # defoptions=quiet splash vga=791
<Topsun> which value?
<Tal> you know what the entry is?
<lord_ceiphas> 791
<rich4534> 798
<Jucato> Tal: make sure that the "root (hdx,x)" value points to the correct partition
<Jucato> Tal: the one you flooded the channel with, minus the #'s :)
<lord_ceiphas> this value is dependant of resolution and graphics card
<cntb> also you can backup bad menu.lst rename it at create new one thru grub-install Ithink
<Tal> ok, and which partition is that?
<cntb> Right Jucato?
<Topsun> search for the value, it sets the resolution
<Jucato> Tal: er.. don't you remember?
<Tal> remember that the windows is on a different hd?
<lord_ceiphas> yeah, but how do i get a list of possibnle values?
<Tal> not reall
<Tal> really
<Topsun> lord_ceiphas: used the example
<Jucato> hm...
<FJ_Sanchez> Jucato: I'll try more later
<FJ_Sanchez> Now I've to go
<php-freak> amazing how fast linux still runs while burning a cd
<FJ_Sanchez> thanks anyway
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: no luck yet?
<FJ_Sanchez> Not
<Topsun> lord_ceiphas: dont know, youu have to know, what your monitor can display :/
<FJ_Sanchez> With makeactive get error 12
<Jucato> :(
<cntb> i f he does not understand why not rescue re-create boot with altrnateCD? tal?
<FJ_Sanchez> And with the other one cannot boot
<lord_ceiphas> but what means 791 or 798?
<Tal> i tell you what, brb
<FJ_Sanchez> I think I deleted the boot of WinXP
<Tal> let me try this.
<FJ_Sanchez> And I'd have to restore it anyway
<Jucato> FJ_Sanchez: hm..
<lord_ceiphas>  i have a problem to teach my edgy eft that my mouse has 12 buttons, not only 9
<FJ_Sanchez> I have the data but I think I overwrite the WinXp boot enviroment
<FJ_Sanchez> or something like this
<Mouse> arg, i can see this nick is going to be a bit of a problem
<Jucato> cntb: right. although all he needs is to add the Windows entry... and remember where Windows is...
<Tal> grr wont let me save it
<lord_ceiphas> lol
<lord_ceiphas> muse?
<cntb> << df -h >> tal will let you find windows's partition
<Topsun> lord_ceiphas: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html
<lord_ceiphas> mouse?
<Jucato> Tal:  you need to be root to do that. "kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Tal> k
<Mouse> everytime somebody says "mouse" my chat window comes up
<Jucato> cntb: how? it only lists the mount points and disk usage, not the filesystem type
<cntb> troll
<cntb> troll again
<Jucato> not exactly
<Tal> brb
<php-freak> i just burned a cd, and the data is tooken up on the cd, but i don't see the files?
<Tal> ok back
<Tal> i got an error msg but the entry was there
<Tal> what was the command someone pasted to find out where the windows is?
<Schuenemann> fstab?
<Topsun> would suggest grub :)
<Jucato> Tal: it's Windows XP, right?
<Tal> yah
<Tal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/110/
<Tal> thats what i got so far.
<Tal> i think the problem is the hd0,0
<Tal> it could be hd0,1 ?
<Jucato> Tal: do you at least know if it's hda or hdb?
<Jucato> (or hdc, etc)
<Topsun> Tal: enter grub console with 'grub' and there try 'root (hd0,' and then press tab
<Tal> enter grub console how?
<Jucato> Topsun: hmm...???
<Topsun> Tal: 'grub'
<Jucato> er... what exactly are you trying to do Topsun?
<Topsun> find the right partition?
<php-freak> any one ever had cd burning problems?
* Jucato scratches his chin...
<rhainur> hm
<rhainur> is there any way to open a terminal pointing to the current location in konqueror?
<paulw_vm> Tal: were you thinking:  fdisk -l  ?
<Jucato> rhainur: press F4
<Tal> mm?
<Tal> i typed grub
<Tal> but got unrecognised string
<php-freak> how do i burn files that are in tthe root?
<Jucato> Tal: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda or sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<Topsun> Tal: are you root?
<paulw_vm> Tal: that will list all partitions to identify where windows is
<rhainur> thanks
<domi> hi everyone!
<Jucato> Tal: look for the line that has NTFS
<Tal> ok think its hdb
<Tal> yeah did that
<Tal> hdb
<Tal> hdb1
<domi> with ntfsmount, i mounted a ntfs drive and then did
<domi> mkfs.ext3 /media/ntfs/Dominik/domi_bkp.ext3
<Tal> ok so now i know its hdb1...
<Jucato> Tal: that would be hd1,0 for menu.lst
<Tal> ty i try that
<domi> so now this should contain a valid ext3 fs, right?
<domi> mount -t ext3 -o loop /media/ntfs/Dominik/domi_bkp.ext3 /media/backup/
<domi> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Tal> brb :o
<domi> dmesg only tells me "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev loop0"
<domi> how can that be and - more important :-) - how can i fix that?
<adaptr> domi:  does the file in fact contain a valid ext3 filesystem ?
<domi> adaptr: i just created one (see above)
<adaptr> domi: what do you mean, on the mounted loopback file ? then it could never give you that error - and probably no, as it's on a NTFS partition
<domi> adaptr: i did a successful mkfs.ext3 and then mount fails
<oliver_> hallo
<adaptr> domi: succesful how ? did you use -vvvvv-as-much-as-possible-vvV-extra-V-to-the-MAX-VVV on mke2fs ?
<oliver_> frohes neues
<Tal> ok got an error message
<Tal> root (hd1,0)
<Tal> filesystem type unkown, partition type 0x7
<Tal> then i got the makeactive chainloader +1 underneath
<Tal> and it just hung? any ideas?
<domi> adaptr: well, without error means that there was no error, also nothing in dmesg
<Tal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/111/
<adaptr> domi: so try running the same command in verbose/debug mode
<Tal> thats what i got so far
<Tal> Jucato
<domi> adaptr: "mkfs.ext3 -v /media/ntfs/Dominik/domi_bkp.ext3" also doesn't give much more information
<domi> actually, nothing more at all :-)
<adaptr> Tal: what is your disk layout ?
<Tal> explain?
<adaptr> domi: and creating the same on the normal filesystem does work ?
<Jucato> Tal: can you pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb" ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :) !
<Tal> sure
<adaptr> Tal: ^^^^
<RealisticDragon> afternoon :)
<BluesKaj> morning :)
<php-freak> man every time i burn a cd the files are said there on there, but when i view the dirve I can't see the files?
<php-freak> whats going on?
<RealisticDragon> how old is your CD reader?
<php-freak> lol thats not it
<Tal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/112/
<php-freak> if i go to the terminal it shows the files
<RealisticDragon> some very old ones cant recognise multisession disks :)
<RealisticDragon> oh
<RealisticDragon> then thats odd
<RealisticDragon> it works in a different machine?
<php-freak> yea shows them fine in the terminal
<domi> adaptr: everything works as intended when using the local hd
<php-freak> uhh haven't tried another machine
<Jucato> Tal: I think your experiencing a similar problem like FJ earlier. basiically, XP wants to be in in hd0,0... so you need to use "map" instructions
<RealisticDragon> if they show up in the terminal and not in konqueror... you have a very interesting bug :)
<adaptr> domi: and googling for possible incompatibilities with NTFS when trying this trick ?
<Jucato> Tal: try to insert "map (hd0) (hd1)" and "map (hd1) (hd0)" above the makedefault line
<Jucato> Tal: those are two separate lines
<Jucato> Tal: and remove the root (hd1,0) line
<Tal> k
<Tal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/113/
<lord_ceiphas>  i have a problem to teach my edgy eft that my mouse has 12 buttons, not only 9
<Tal> like that?
<Tal> ill try it
<Tal> brb
<rhainur> argh
<rhainur> why the fuck is sound not working
<domi> adaptr: that way of doing things seems poorly documented
<adaptr> domi: any particular reason it must be on NTFS ? I
<adaptr> 'd try it on a small FAT partition
<john1987> rhainur:type alsamixer in terminal
<domi> adaptr: there is important data on that disk and i don't want to play around with repartitioning
<rhainur> and?
<adaptr> domi: and what you want to use the loopback drive for is too large to put on your Ubuntu partition(s)?
<domi> adaptr: backup :-)
<john1987> enable all in there by presing "M"
<rhainur> my friend.
<rhainur> I am eternally indebted to you.
<rhainur> it WORKS.
<rhainur> * spontaneously ejaculates *
<adaptr> ieeew
<Jucato> !language | rhainur
<ubotu> rhainur: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rhainur> >_>
<rhainur> okay
<rhainur> just....an outburst of joy.
<Jucato> you have a weird way of celebrating :)
<rhainur> haha
<rhainur> nah
<rhainur> it's just....it finally works!
<Tal> ok error
<Jucato> Tal: what error?
<Tal> Error 13: invalid or unsupported exec format
<rhainur> now I just need to downlo^H^H^H^H^H^H buy the music that I lost when I wiped my data partition by mistake
<domi> adaptr: i now tried to create that file on my local disk and then copied it over to ntfs disk
<Jucato> Tal.. hm...
<domi> adaptr: so i can assume that there were no errors while creating the ext3 fs
<Jucato> Tal: I'm not sure anymore what else to do...
<Tal> :o
<Tal> well i put the command above the end statement before
<Tal> would that make a difference
<BluesKaj> devede sometimes doesn't convert avi files with proper sound ...very distorted and noisy...works ok with nero in windoze...any suggestions ?
<lord_ceiphas>  i have a problem to teach my edgy eft that my mouse has 12 buttons, not only 9
<adaptr> domi: I am not up to speed with al the intricacies of the NTFS implementation on Linux... I do know that it has been accepted knowledge that it simply does not work 100% guaranteed
<domi> adaptr: what i just wrote, worked; i copied over the file and can mount it finely via loop device
<adaptr> domi: okay, so it's solved then ? you can now write to it ?
<domi> adaptr: seems so
<Tal> Jucato:
<adaptr> domi: chalk it up to weird stuff :)
<Tal> whats the command to uninstal recent instalations?
<Tal> if i can rollback to before today everything was ok?
<Jucato> Tal: hm... that won't do anything to return your previous Windows entry...
<zerozero> apt-get remove
<rich4534> what are the advantages of Edgy over dapper?
<Tal> why wont it?
<Tal> i tell you what
<eMaX> hi all
<Tal> im gonna try the preveious entry above the end line, see what happens
<eMaX> what's wrong if on ubuntu, an apt-get update hangs at 99% [Waiting for header...] 
<D_Cent> hi
<D_Cent> i need some help: i hab suse linux before and now i am using kubuntu. my first problem is: i have 2 soundcards. how can i select one?
<knappfarm1> 285 ppl no one talking
<RealisticDragon> waiting for questions i can answer ;P
<knappfarm1> k
<Topsun> RealisticDragon: why cant Tal boot his winnt? ^^
<RealisticDragon> im not sure im afraid, i havent maintained any windows machines in years :/
<Topsun> ah you didnt read, its of course a grub problem ;)
<RealisticDragon> no grub either :P ppc uses yaboot
<RealisticDragon> im *the* guy who uses kubuntu ppc ;)
<RealisticDragon> well, there are two of us... the other one is the developer :P
<Topsun> hehe
<knappfarm1> what ppc you use ?
<RealisticDragon> i have a 15" g4 powerbook :o
<knappfarm1> I have an older imac i was thinking about trying
<RealisticDragon> until after macworld... depending on what comes out i might get a new macbook pro... the hardware is very nice, and runs linux pretty well :)
<RealisticDragon> theres some powerbook stuff here for kubuntu that will also work with ibooks (http://www.revis.co.uk/site/?q=node/24)
<knappfarm1> cool
<StingRay> Hi. I am logged remotely via pts. How can I send a message to the kde logged user?
<BluesKaj> Sister has a 4yr old Imac , came with internet explorer for mac ..which freezes on certain sites ...i suggested safari , but will it run on OS9x?
<RealisticDragon> on a machine that old id mostly suggest new hardware :o
<RealisticDragon> safari will be too slow
<RealisticDragon> an old version of opera is the best bet ifshe doesnt want to replace it
<knappfarm1> agreed
<kraut> moin
<Topsun> StingRay: perhaps you can put a file on the desktop?
<StingRay> :) Topsun. Isn't there really a net send alternative?
<Tal> well i cant get it to work.
<Tal> Jucato, cant i just rollback the kernel? if so how do i do it.
<Topsun> Tal: did you also used rootnoverify after adding the map command?
<Topsun> StingRay: only if the other one is on console too
<StingRay> Topsun, can you tell me the command just in case.
<Topsun> an allowed it
<Tal> padon?
<Tal> pardon
<Tal> i removed the root line
<Topsun> StingRay: with 'write'
<StingRay> Thank you, Topsun.
<Topsun> Tal: may you try the previous configuration with rootnoverify?
<Tal> huh? im a relative n00b
<Tal> so be gentle.
<Topsun> Tal: have i said something wrong?
<Tal> no i just didnt understand :P
<Topsun> ah ok
<Tal> what you want me to do?
<Topsun> Tal: add 'rootnoverify (hd0,0)' after the last map entry
<Tal> ok i need the previous commands again
<Tal> the map ones please
<Topsun> map (hd0) (hd1)
<wimpies> My kwallet does not autostart ... what might cause that ?
<Topsun> map (hd1) (hd0)
<john1987> you can change boot device from bios
<Tal> ty
<john1987> windows and linux are installed on differnt hdd?
<Topsun> yes
<john1987> bios
<john1987> and boot device
<john1987> change the order
<john1987> dual boot from bios:P
<Topsun> hm, possible but inconvenient ^^
<Tal> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/118/
<Tal> like that?
<Tal> well ill try it anyways, bbiab
<Topsun> Tal: mom
<Topsun> i forgot one
<Tal> ?
<Tal> ah ok
<Topsun> change chainloader (hd1,0)+1
<Tal> ok trying now.
<Topsun> ok
<Tal> it worked :)
<Tal> thought i would let you know :)
<Tal> thanks for all the help guys, Jucato and Topsun
<Topsun> great Tal :)
* Tal anyways, im out ;) have fun
* Tal waves
<jerp> I want to install an i386 system in a partition.   Is there a command I can make in the current x86_64 system, that will bypass my bios (avoiding the hard re-boot) and take me straight to Grub to load that i386 kernel?
<RealisticDragon> i think you can set a next_reboot thing with grub... is there nothing in the documentation?
<jerp> RealisticDragon: honestly I've not done anything yet, I just gathering information
<jerp> I'm
<intelikey> jerp assuming that the kernel supports it i think you just enter grub and boot the new kernel.   but it's not really much better than a full reset.
<jerp> how would I get into grub?
<adaptr> jerp: you have to switch the current kernel with the new one, so without rebooting the only option is to run the i386 kernel in UML
<intelikey> grub
<jerp> !UML
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UML - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jerp> what's UML
<intelikey> akin to xml or html ?
<intelikey> wikipidia
<Jucato> Unified Modeling Language
<Jucato> it's more of a diagramming/visual system/language for graphically presenting system analysis/design
<intelikey> are thinkpad's *nix friendly ?
<intelikey> tr -d '
<jerp> Wikipedia wants me to donate $827,889.53
<sivaji_2009> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sivaji_2009> how to handle this
<intelikey> let me venture a guess... ah try what it said ?
<intelikey> like maybe     sudo dpkg --configure -a
<sivaji_2009> ya u r correct
<jerp> sivaji_2009:  He's tha man!
<aloyarc> is there a free legal implentation of dvd read software for linux ?
<aloyarc> or even a pay implentation of dvd read software ?
<aloyarc> s/implentation/implemenation
<sivaji_2009> what is the diff b/w  apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jerp> update gets the info to upgrade
<intelikey> update updates the database of packages upgrade updates the applications installed
<jerp> update asks for upgrades
<intelikey> dist-upgrade updates the entire system.
<sivaji_2009> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of clamav-freshclam:
<sivaji_2009>  clamav-freshclam depends on clamav-base (= 0.88.4-1ubuntu1~dapper1); however:
<sivaji_2009>   Package clamav-base is not configured yet.
<sivaji_2009> dpkg: error processing clamav-freshclam (--configure):
<sivaji_2009>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Tesla> folks, please give me a tip how to get other language in KDE than english. afaik its a known bug with missplaced lang-pack
<intelikey> apt-cache search kde | grep language
<intelikey> tip ^
<Tesla> thanks. and what should i do with the output?
<aloyarc> libdvdcss is not really legally free in the usa as i understand it
<sivaji_2009> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of clamav-freshclam:
<sivaji_2009>  clamav-freshclam depends on clamav-base (= 0.88.4-1ubuntu1~dapper1); however:
<sivaji_2009>   Package clamav-base is not configured yet.
<sivaji_2009> dpkg: error processing clamav-freshclam (--configure):
<sivaji_2009>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<sivaji_2009> how to handle dependency peoblem
<sivaji_2009> dependency peoblem
<john1987> apt-get -f install
<intelikey> what was the error that kept clamav-base from configuring propperly.    address that issue the other will handle it's self.
<BluesKaj> clamav is buggy in my experience ...keeps telling me to upgrade to the new version , which it is already. I got tired of the error messages it generates so i dumped it
<john1987> if you want to keep installing clamav
<intelikey> john1987 you think that will fix the config error ?
<dimsuz> hi! I've done apt-get upgrade, xorg is being upgraded and during configuration it throws me an "debconf" window with error message for every x-related package... is this a known bug?
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<dimsuz> the error is "Incorrect nice value"
<intelikey> you can look there ^ for mention of it.
<dimsuz> intelikey: yes, I know. I just hoped to find a quick-fix answer here :)
<intelikey> <dimsuz> the error is "Incorrect nice value" <<<  that looks like a clue  :)
<dimsuz> as i think xorg packages are important and a lot of users have already installed it... so this maybe a common problem
<dimsuz> intelikey: yes, likely this is an error in deb package. but i'm not sure
* dimsuz is searching ubuntu forums
<BluesKaj> dimsuz, maybe you do this ..reconfigging xserver-xorg... " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ". It worked for me .
<mauro> Happy new year everyone :)
<BluesKaj> happy new yr mauro
<dimsuz> BluesKaj: one moment i'll try :). btw, apt said that xserver-xorg has been kept back...
<jjlee> I just did a sudo aptitude purge mysql-server , but I still have mysqld binary, /etc/init.d scripts and rc?.d symlinks -- why?
<jjlee> happy new year
<sivaji_2009> same to u jjlee
<jjlee> anybody somewhere warm?  pretty windy and chilly in UK
<sivaji_2009> sweat hot india
<soulrider> there, back to ym old nick BluesKaj
<soulrider> :P
<BluesKaj> rainy and 5C in Northern Ontario Canada, no snow ...kinda unreal actually
<soulrider> its 34 here :P
<intelikey> jjlee for Q in /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list ;do grep sql ;done     should show you what installed it.
<BluesKaj> hey soulrider
<jjlee> BluesKaj: snow is nice :-)
<soulrider> hes BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> we had some for 2 days
<soulrider> we dont get snow down here
<jjlee> BluesKaj: I guess until you have to put up with it 3 months a year it's nice anyway ;-)
<intelikey> or 6 months
<soulrider> i hate cold
<intelikey> i don't like it cold
<intelikey> and i don't like it hot
<BluesKaj> it's jan , we use snow for fun outdoor activities , like skiing, snowmobiling and ice on the lakes for skating ...can't do any of that this yr :(
<intelikey> and it never seems to be in between
<soulrider> lol intelikey indeed
<BluesKaj> I hate grey/brown winters ...useless
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: I agree, if it's going to be frozen and ugly outside, there should at least be snow ;)
<BluesKaj> yup , absolutely dwidmann
<BluesKaj> snow makes it look nice at least :)
<BluesKaj> we're used to the snow and what you guys consider cold ... hate the heat tho
<intelikey> BluesKaj you've not seem much of the more southern (mud snow) have you ?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: where is we?
<BluesKaj> Northern Ontario, Canada...about the same latitude as northern michigan ..aamof, it's 160 mi west of me
<draik> How do I check my hdd so that I can repair any broken blocks?
<jjlee> intelikey: not surprisingly, /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.list lists /usr/sbin/mysqld ... is that list file supposed to be there after purge??
<intelikey> snow that is white when it falls but within an hour is a mixed slushy muddy mess that then freezs to ice   and looks like jack frost puked beside the road.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, yup seen that
<dimsuz> and what is the procedure to follow if I want to suggest to upgrade package to new version in edgy? E.g. cmake 2.4.3 to cmake 2.4.5. I should file a bug? Is this kind of wish at all possible? :-)
<soulrider> GOD, im SO bored!
<dwidmann> frozen roads + hills + runner sleds = fun? sure, why not
<dwidmann> soulrider: I hear sleep is the latest cure for boredom
<fdoving> dimsuz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports -> How to request new packages
<intelikey> jjlee i don't think so.    try sudo apt-get update ;sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server       and if it doesn't error check again.
<soulrider> dwidmann: its 3 pm, and i just woke up
<dimsuz> BluesKaj: I found solution on forums, btw. It's 'sudo dpkg reconfigure debconf'
<jjlee> I had been told that one is not supposed to use apt-get if one is using aptitude
<dimsuz> fdoving: ah, thanks!
<BluesKaj> tried to convert an avi file with devede yesterday and the audio was distorted and very noisy ... wonder if there is another video converter out there that works better.
<dwidmann> jjlee: for ultimate copy & pastability, put this line in your .bashrc - alias apt-get = aptitude :)
<rich321> Is it worth upgrading to Edgy yet?
<BluesKaj> ok thx, dimsuz
<dimsuz> BluesKaj: thanks to you :)
<intelikey> dwidmann ?
<dwidmann> rich321: edgy is pretty much the same as it was at release, with a few minor changes
<draik> How do I fix bad blocks on my hdd?
<intelikey> why ?      one can type 'aptitude'  almost as well as 'apt-get' ......
<jjlee> OK I see (a bit) what happened: mysql-server is virtual and purged mysql-server-5.0 is still installed
<fdoving> dwidmann: i wouldn't alias apt-get to aptitude, as aptitude doesn't behave like aptitude.
<BluesKaj> good to know
<jjlee> I guess purging a virtual package does nothing
<jjlee> ?
<dwidmann> draik: with a hammer, and some money for a replacement
<fdoving> jjlee: you can't purge virtual packages, as they are what the name says, virtual.
<ThomasZ> Hiya; anyone know how to stop my logout screen to offer 'hibernate' ?
<draik> dwidmann: .....................
<dwidmann> if the hard drive really has bad blocks, that's not a good sign, at all.
<jjlee> fdoving: I'm not sure that logically follows merely from the name, mate ;-)
<jjlee> but I understand how it might sensibly work that way
<jjlee> thanks people
<ThomasZ> fdoving: btw; installing as ext3 on a different partition and later on moving files around made me manage to have an all reiserFS install of edgy.
<intelikey> dwidmann an hdd can have a bad block if it's stable.    but normally if true bad blocks are found they are not one but many and very unstable (multiplying)
<fdoving> jjlee: a virtual package is a package that does not exist, it's just provided by other packages. like for example: 'mail-transport-agent', it does not exist, but postfix, sendmail, exim and others provide it.
<intelikey> fdoving then   virtual package != meta package
<fdoving> jjlee: that way another package that depends on 'some mail-transport-agent' can depend on the virtual 'mail-transport-agent' package, instead of listing every package that at the time of packageing provides the function.
<dwidmann> intelikey: of course
<fdoving> intelikey: true. virtual packages are not meta packages.
<jjlee> fdoving: sure -- but that does not in itself imply removing it will not remove package(s) satisfying the "virtual" thingy.  But that's academic: in ubuntu clearly it does.
<jjlee> does notm I mean
<jjlee> not,
<fdoving> jjlee: ok, it is a little confusing, but you can't remove virtual packages, as far as I'm aware.
<jjlee> Hmm, looking again I see something called "virtual-mysql-server" (which aptitude labels 'v'), and then 'mysql-server', marked 'p'
<jjlee> Are they both 'virtual packages'?
<intelikey> fdoving i thought when you removed what supplied them you could/did   ?
<HymnToLife> jjlee, nope, mysqk-server is a meta, IIRC
<jjlee> HymnToLife: thanks, I'll go and google that
<fdoving> intelikey: yes, but I don't count that as removing virtual packages. that's removing real packages that provide virtual packages, but yes.
* intelikey just does apt-get remove --purge mysql*      and be's done wif' it.
<BluesKaj> !video converter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video converter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<jjlee> I'm trying to track down instability on my dapper system
<jjlee> Firefox and kicker crashing regularlu
<HymnToLife> that'weird, Dapper is supposed to be rock stable
<intelikey> heh
<jjlee> I wonder if it's vmware or nvidia non-free drivers or flash 9...
<jjlee> any of those particular notorious?
<dwidmann> flash 9 sends up a red flag
<jjlee> me too :-) I think I'll try that first
<BluesKaj> vmware ...why do ppl bother ?
<HymnToLife> jjlee, I have all of them and no problem
<intelikey> i have a very odd issue on dapper   if i startkde as root  it runs the 'first time wizard' ....  no matter how many times it has been ran.
<BluesKaj> flash 9 is ok in edgy
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: convenience ... I've got a mess of things installed via vmware :)
<HymnToLife> intelikey, you should never ever do that
<rich321> How do you install firefox 2? just click upgrade in the menu or I have to uninstall the old firefox?
<jjlee> nvidia drivers seem to have kernel modules, perhaps I'll recompile kernel with a different 'local string' (I forget what they call that now...)
<BluesKaj> convenience dwidmann ? i guess i don't get it :)
<intelikey> that's your openion.  don't lecture me about root.   thank.
<intelikey> thanks.
<dwidmann> intelikey: that was a known bug, I'm pretty sure that was fixed in Edgy too
<jjlee> I mean after switching to free nvidia drivers
<dwidmann> If you want it fixed in dapper, I think you have to add somtehing to some rc file somewhere in your ~/.kde folder
<intelikey> dwidmann but why wasn't it fixed in dapper.... it's supposed to be supported for 3 years minimum
<HymnToLife> rich321, if you're in Dapper, you have to mually install the build from mozilla.com
<dwidmann> supported for security updates, that says nothing about fixing bugs, apparantly.
<BluesKaj> FF2 should install normally over the older version
<jjlee> BTW, I couldn't get edgy running on this box due to X.org problems with NVIDIA card -- found lots of people complaining about it but no workaround
<jjlee> any progress on that since?
<intelikey> dwidmann really.
<intelikey> then ubuntu stinks worse than i thought....
<jjlee> I just got a black screen and couldn't find any X logs or anything
<intelikey> and i thought....
<Daisuke_Ido> so don't use it.  is it necessary to come to a channel where people donate their time to help, just to bash it?
<jjlee> no, I *did* find X logs, but no mention of any problem in them, I think
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido @ ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not familiar with the shorthand.  who was that directed at?
<intelikey> yes @ ?  == at whom
<intelikey> at whom   or   at what
<Daisuke_Ido> it was directed at the only one here going out of their way to bash ubuntu when they're doing something that should never need to be done.
<intelikey> oh i guess i missed that Daisuke_Ido   who was that ?
* intelikey scrolls up 
<Daisuke_Ido> you should never need to run kde as root, so bashing them for not fixing a bug that occurs when you do just that is just...  wrong.
<dwidmann> The bug was reproducable as non-root actually, I tracked down and fixed the problem myself at some point or another
<dwidmann> (on my machine only, of course)
<dwidmann> If I remember right all you have to do is add or change something in the ~/.kde/share/config/kpersonalizerrc file, or something like that
<fdoving> intelikey: i belive the fix is to run: kwriteconfig --file .kde/share/config/kpersonalizerrc --group "General" --key FirstLogin bool false
<fdoving> and it's known.
<ThomasZ> Hiya; anyone know how to stop my logout screen to offer 'hibernate' ?
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido let me quote you here.  "is it necessary to come to a channel where people donate their time to help, just to bash it?"  <<<< read the logs and you will find that that is not the only reason i'm here.     also as to the  "you should never need to run kde as root,"  statement assumes that a default setup is acceptable to all for all purposes.     it's not.    so if i use ubuntu and help in the channel (probably 
<intelikey> have a valid reason for starting kde as root for some purpose      buke some one else.  thank you.
<fdoving> intelikey: your first message was cut off. after '(probably'
<intelikey> (probably more than you do) and,
<Daisuke_Ido> fair enough, let me also quote you: "then ubuntu stinks worse than i thought...."  "and i thought...."
<fdoving> .. and now back to the topic.
<intelikey> sorry didn't know where it would turncate.
<Daisuke_Ido> that generally constitutes bashing, but no matter.  you're right, everyone has different needs
* ThomasZ just does a  'sudo passwd root' and then a 'su' in a konsole.  All my root problems are solved with that.
<Daisuke_Ido> 'sudo su'
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<jjlee> argh, another crash, but at least flash9 gone now :-)
<intelikey> Daisuke_Ido  nosuid system.
<fdoving> ThomasZ: are you aware of the kdesu config option to select su/sudo?
<intelikey> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<Daisuke_Ido> even more elegant
<fdoving> Daisuke_Ido: 'sudo su' is unneccesary, 'sudo -s' does the same.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<HymnToLife> or sudo -i
<fdoving> sudo -i can be evil.
<fdoving> as it gives you a root-shell with the users environment.
<dwidmann> jjlee: perhaps opera would be more stable for you ;)
<intelikey> users env   -i ?
<soulrider> jjlee: i use opera
<soulrider> i lvoe Opera!
<ThomasZ> fdoving: no, I wasn't.  Well, su works for me :)
<soulrider> love*
<fdoving> ThomasZ: kdesu trick -> nr. 5 -> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FrodeDoeving/Tips
<jjlee> dwidmann: If you're telling me kicker will stop crashing every ten minutes too, I'll switch!-)
<intelikey> but just   su   is user env
<intelikey> su -    <<<
<dwidmann> jjlee: I doubt that would stop kicker from crashing ... no idea what's causing that, but Opera is pretty difficult to crash in my experience.
<ThomasZ> fdoving: well, my idea was to avoid sudo :)  Its great for small usages, but not for serious shell work.
<fdoving> HymnToLife: gah.. i'm sorry, you're of course right. sudo -s is the evil one. *shuts up*
<ThomasZ> fdoving: my user and root pwd tend to be the same anyway.
<jjlee> Unfortunately I do web stuff and test things in Firefox (and IE, and konqueror...) -- and I like FF too
<soulrider> fdoving: whats sudo -s ?
<intelikey> ThomasZ lol
<ThomasZ> Anyway; I need to remove the hibernate button from my logout screen.  Since it seriously hangs my machine on reboot and this machine is meant to be user-friendly :)
<dwidmann> - s = simulate
<soulrider> ahh
<intelikey> ThomasZ mine too.    no passwd.  :)
<soulrider> cant you use sudo -i to log in as root ?
<intelikey> soulrider yes
<ThomasZ> intelikey: I still like some security; so I _do_ have a pwd :)
<dwidmann> yes, but after doing so, check things such as your pwd, and your path
<intelikey> soulrider it's redundant  but  sudo su -     is root shell with root login env also
<intelikey> or su -     if you have a root passwd
<dwidmann> Hmm, that's interesting, Kopete is sucking up 270mb of memory again o.O
<intelikey> ThomasZ i like security,   that's why i don't have a passwd  :)
<ThomasZ> intelikey: sounds like a great statement on a t-shirt :)  Maybe it'll sell!
<intelikey> ThomasZ not just passwd -d     but passwd -l   also
<jjlee> Why did the installer put so much stuff on my system?  I guess just to avoid asking questions and scaring people?
<jjlee> I have HP printing system daemon running, but no HP printer, for example
<BluesKaj> i've forgotten where the autopassword setup resides in sys/settings ?
<intelikey> jjlee yeah  trying to be a  windows to linux crossover environment   i guess
<raman> I  need a little help with Kubuntu
<BluesKaj> not gonna use it on the login page but for kate and , konsole etc it would be nice
<jjlee> Yeah, the popup "what do you want to do with this thing you just put in /etc/fstab" thing made me jump
<raman> anyone here?
<andreasw> nobdoy ^^
<andreasw> nobody
<dwidmann> I'm another example of nobody
<intelikey> !bot | raman
<ubotu> raman: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jjlee> ...as did the polling of my HDD every five seconds!
<BluesKaj> raman, just ask the question :)
<raman> ???????????????????
<raman> all right
<intelikey> the answer to   "???????????????????"   is  "the left mouse button on the kmenu "
<ari-free> hi. I just installed kubuntu!
<BluesKaj> cool
<dwidmann> intelikey: correct for $300
<intelikey> :)
<ari-free> first linux ever. first other os besides windows
<jerp> in aptitude, what does it mean when the package is highlighted in pink,  and 'ipa' is the notation in the left margin
<jerp> ipA actually
<raman> I am having access to internet from a wireless network. Now using kubuntu on live CD, I am unable to connect to it. The network is open. How do I connect?
<jjlee> OMG kubuntu-desktop metapackage depends on python-genetic
<lotfi> hi
<ari-free> so i have a few questions. how do i change the refresh rate. it's 60hz!
<jjlee> That's insane
<intelikey> ari-free congrats.    word to the wise.   don't expect to know anything about your new computer now.  you have to learn from scratch.   :)
<jerp> ari-free: are you in systemsettings / display?
<ari-free> yes
<lotfi> i have a problem ,??Another process is using the packaging system database (probably some other Adept application or apt-get or aptitude). Please close the other application before using this one.
<ari-free> it says 60 hz and nothing else
<raman> anyone with an answer to my question?
<BluesKaj> lotfi, well close them
<HymnToLife> lotfi, you can only have one package management app running at a time
<ari-free> i have geforce card
<intelikey> what vidio card ?
<intelikey> oh
<murchadh_bhaba> !adept crash
<ubotu> adept: package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1.1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 40 kB
<intelikey> !ati | ari-free
<ubotu> ari-free: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dwidmann> !adeptfix | lotfi
<ubotu> lotfi: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<intelikey> if you want 3d ^    but ati can be tricky in linux.
<raman> Is there no one with an answer to my question :(
<ari-free> whoaboy :)
<intelikey> or nvidia
<jerp> ari, I'm not sure if you can change it but you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal and see if you can designate the refresh rate
<intelikey> never mind me.   i type things i'm not even thinking some times.
<ari-free> i need to fix this soon before i get sick :)
<ari-free> it's usually 85hz
<intelikey> ari-free read the link   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lotfi> ok thank you .
<dwidmann> ari-free, if you know the vertical refresh and horizontal sync of the monitor, it should be easy to get the monitors refresh rate up
<ari-free> hmm no i don't
<intelikey> http://monitorworld.com  might help with that info
<raman> I am having access to internet from a wireless network. Now using kubuntu on live CD, I am unable to connect to it. The network is open. How do I connect?
<jjlee> Does aptitude show list *direct* dependencies, or fully recursively resolved ones?
<intelikey> !wifi | raman
<ubotu> raman: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ari-free> i thought i would just dload a driver and install it
<jjlee> I can't imagine why kubuntu-desktop would depend on all this stuff directly, even as a metapackage
<marcus_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<raman> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> ari-free that would be the first link i gave you.  but the xorg settings   http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto  <<<< is not a driver issue.
<intelikey> getting 3d hardware acceleration out of that card is a driver issue.
<draik> What is the kubuntu equivalence to Defragmenter
<draik> How do I defrag in Kubuntu?
<fdoving> draik: you don't need to.
<draik> ok
<ari-free> yeah first get the flicker off. argh i have to read all this
<draik> I am having hdd issues regarding a bad block or blocks and I don't know what I need to do
<john1987> 3 weeks ago i replaced my hhd
<fdoving> soulrider: sudo -s executes the shell set in /bin/bash for the user you try to sudo to, root, by default. -s creates a login shell, which is the preferred way.
<intelikey> propritary drivers  (not free)  are avalable    <<< not free as in 'free speach'.   yet free as in free beer.
<john1987> and at was says 30 % non-contigious
<matthew_> draik, you don't need to defrag
<fdoving> draik: get a new HD, i have the same problem and i ordered a new disk yesterday.
<jjlee> draik: back up and get a new disk immediately
<john1987> yes i bought a nes one
<draik> I just ran fsck and I got [95128/1151904 files (1.1% non-contiguous), 863110/2303311 blocks] 
<matthew_> draik, boot from the liveCD and do this in a terminal              fsck.ext3 /dev/hdx
<matthew_> where hdx is the name of your drive
<matthew_> lol, too late
<john1987> the same happend to me
<john1987> hdd is onluy 3 weeks old
<jjlee> john1987: that's when they do fail: one end of the "bathtub curve"
<draik> matthew_: I'm on the LiveCD
<draik> I ran your command
<matthew_> probably didn't help...sorry
<matthew_> draik, I didn't know that's what you'd already done...
<draik> I got             clean, 95128/1151904 files, 863110/2303311 blocks
<draik> matthew_: NO, I mean I just ran your command. When you told me to run it I ran it... I did NOT run it prior to you telling me
<matthew_> oh, ok.
<matthew_> what happened?
<draik> I got             clean, 95128/1151904 files, 863110/2303311 blocks
<draik> well, actually...
<draik> I got             /dev/hda5: clean, 95128/1151904 files, 863110/2303311 blocks
<draik> same diff
<matthew_> draik, I assume hda5 is where you've installed kubuntu? Or at least the disk you were having problems w/?
<draik> I have tried to run the install again from Dapper (that's what my laptop is running) and go through the whole process except for formatting the / partition. Installed Crashed!
<ari-free> brb
<draik> matthew_: correct
<intelikey> john1987 as unbelievable as it may sound.  there is actually code strings that will show up as a bad block on a disk        i have had hdd's that said they died  and just did cat /dev/zero > /dev/hd?    then repartition and reformat  and not another minutes problem     i can't really explain that  but i have seen it.
<matthew_> draik, cool, it seems you've got no problems....
<intelikey> note    that should only be a last resort effort ^
<draik> matthew_: Ok, but I can't boot into the partition because I have a bad block
<matthew_> draik, weird...is it a problem w/ grub?
<draik> matthew_: Let me restart my laptop and I will tell you the exact error message...
<matthew_> draik, ok
<matthew_> I'll be here
<fdoving> draik: wait.
<fdoving> draik: did you run fsck with badblocks scan?
<intelikey> company.   back later guys.     gooday and good luck to your penguin
<fdoving> later intelikey.
<draik> matthew_: Nope. My desktop is the one with the GRUB issue, but I just used SGD to get to my grub and log in to Kubuntu.
<draik> fdoving: NOPE. How do I run the check with badblock scan?
<fdoving> draik: -c
<draik> fsck -c /dev/hda5  ?
<matthew_> fdoving, thanks a lot, I didn't know about the -c flag...
<jjlee> How does one tell if a package is a meta-package?  Or list files installed by a package that is not installed?
<draik> fdoving: Thank you. I'm doing that right now
<draik> matthew_: Thank you as well for your help
<matthew_> np
<jerp> jjlee, I think that can be done in aptitude
<jjlee> jerp: how?  I can't see anything in the manpage that looks relevant
<jerp> at the top.. click with the mouse on package
<jerp> find information second from the bottom  (after you ahve selected the package)
<jjlee> jerp: Ah, you're talking about the interactive mode of aptitude?
<jjlee> I've not used that yet
<fdoving> jjlee: you can often tell from the description or the source-name
<jerp> enter... sudo aptitude
<Weam> Hi, i got a simple question, i think. Is there any easy way of changing prio on processes in kubuntu? (Like using ctrl-alt-del in Windows and change to "Real-time" for highest prio)
<jjlee> fdoving: but if I'm not sure...?  Is there some explicit state in the package metadata that marks it as a metapackage, or does that term simply mean "Package containing no files that depends on lots of other packages"?
<jjlee> and if the latter, how do I list the files it would install?  Do I have to use dpkg, or is there a better way?
<fdoving> jjlee: no, there is nothing special with the package, it just contains no files, and depend on others.
<matthew_> Weam, switching a process to "realtime" won't increase the priority in XP, it just makes the monitoring realtime
<fdoving> Weam: ctrl-esc -> right click
<Weam> ty
<froud> hi, I 've a konsole session where I swithced user (su - username) and now I want to do X :1 & export DISPLAY=:1 but I  fe this error "user not authorized to run the X server, aborting". What must I do to allow this?
<ari-free> argh i'm in deep https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KubuntuAddingRepositoriesHowto
<fdoving> Weam: that would only allow you to decrease priority of processes for the current user, if you want to increase priority, or change other processes than your own. kmenu -> run command -> 'kdesu ksysguard --showprocesses' and do the same.
<fdoving> jjlee: you can use http://packages.ubuntu.com to find out what files a package will bring. or you can use 'apt-file' on the commandline (package has the same name)
<Weam> oh ok, ill try that
<fdoving> froud: try to use startx or xinit, instead of X.
<JohnFlux> fdoving: what do you usually use that for?
<JohnFlux> fdoving: changing priority of processes for other users
<fdoving> JohnFlux: I don't do it much.
<froud> fdoving: both startx and xinit also don't work
<Weam> fdoving, when i do that, nothing happens. i tried to write the same in terminal-window, then i just got "kdesu: Unknown parameter "--showprocesses", i doublechecked if i might have misspelled, but i had not.
<froud> fdoving: thx got it first do sudo dpkg-reconfigure x11-common
<dwidmann> Weam: enclose the command to be executed by kdesu in quotes
<slow-motion> hallo
<dwidmann> hi
<jjlee> fdoving: thanks, but apt-file does not seem to let you list all files contained in a named package
<jjlee> s/contained in/installed by/
<fdoving> Weam: sorry, 'kdesu -- ksysguard --showprocesses'
<draik> fdoving: matthew_: I finished with the fsck -c /dev/hda5
<draik> This is what I got          /dev/hda5: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED *****
<fdoving> jjlee: 'apt-file list packagename' works for me.
<jjlee> fdoving: oops, sorry misread manpage
<uyusuk> helloo
<draik> fdoving: What do I do now?
<damian> Hey everyone
<jjlee> Grr, but no package I try admits to installing any files, e.g. apt-file list mysql-common-4.1 gives no output
<jjlee> s/mysql-common-4.1/mysql-client-5.0/ -- since I actually have that installed
<jjlee> :-)
<jjlee> still no output
<damian> damn you sound like an advanced user
<damian> jjlee
<jjlee> damian: huh?
<siv0x> Can anyone tell me what i did wrong by adding wine repositories in synaptic with:  deb http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb main?
<damian> jjlee maybe you cant help me out, how do i edit my grub?
<eilker> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> matthew_: Any ideas about what I should do now?
<eilker> !SSL
<dope> what's that graphical program that connects to remote computer with ssh and you can see and transfer all the files with a gui?
<damian> !grub
* jerp suspects damian has newb credentials like he does.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SSL - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dwidmann> siv0x: I think you're missing the distro part
<eilker> !tsl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tsl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> damian: your grub is located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dope> what's that graphical program that connects to remote computer with ssh and you can see and transfer all the files with a gui?
<siv0x> dwidmann: what do i do? i'm just trying to make it so that i can just sudo apt-get install wine
<damian> draik: how do i edit menu.lst? i edit it and try to save it and it wont let me
<matthew_> draik, ok, sorry, I'm back...try restarting
<HymnToLife> dope, any decent FTP client
<matthew_> damian, do this      sudo kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dope> an ftp will do that?
<fdoving> draik: i'd try to use the disk as normal, be sure you have backups. what -c does, is that it checks for bad blocks and records them, as 'do not try to use these blocks for anything, they are bad'.
<dope> can konqueror do that?
<eilker> anyone using ssl ?
<jerp> damian, sudo nano /etc/sources.list
<HymnToLife> FileZilla in Wondows or gftp in Linux
<draik> damian: press ALT+F2 and type         kdesu kate
<draik> damian: and then open up /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dope> there was some program i had that did it
<dope> krusader or something
<dwidmann> siv0x: try adding dapper or edgy to the line right before main?
<damian> what happened to kedit?
<norro> hey guys. I just found a bug in the zope3 package. Can anyone tell me where to file this bug?
<draik> Here goes nothing. Cross your nodes fdoving and matthew_
<HymnToLife> dope, nope, Konqueror just pops out a Konsole when you type ssh:// URLs
<dope> oh
<matthew_> alrighty then...l
<dwidmann> damian: you can apt-get install kedit if you want it
<dope> will crusader do it?
<siv0x> dwidmann: ahh. okay lol
<HymnToLife> damian, it's not installed in Ubuntu by default
<HymnToLife> just apt-get it
<damian> ooh ok
<norro> dope type fish://<url> in konqueror to get this file dialog
<damian> thanks guys!
<damian> i'll try it out
<damian> i'd like for windows to be the first choice, would i just move it to before kubuntu and the bottom of that menu.lst?
<dwidmann> damian: you should just change the number on the line that starts with "default"
<draik> fdoving: matthew_: Still have the same issue... Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<fdoving> draik: that's not a badblocks issue, is it?
<damian> dwidmann how do i know which number to change it to?
<norro> dope By typing fish://<url> you use _scp_ (secure copy), that uses ssh to copy files
<draik> doesn't seem to be anymore
<dope> ok i got it
<dope> thx
<draik> I forgot where I was getting the bad block, but it's not here. I guess that part is taken care of for now.
<dwidmann> damian: count all the menus going down the list, starting with 0, I think..
<draik> But what do I do about this now?
<damian> alirght i'll give it a shot
<damian> brb
<damian> hopefully lol
<norro> where do I file bugs that I find in the zope3 ubuntu package?
<draik> fdoving: I'm open to suggestions to fix this
<fdoving> dope: you can also use sftp:/ to do the same as fish:/ sftp uses the sftp-subsystem of the ssh server. fish uses only regular ssh.
<siv0x> dwidmann: hey its not working, i get the error now:
<siv0x> Package wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<siv0x> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted
<dwidmann> hmm
* dwidmann surfs over to winehq
<siv0x> dwidmann: thanks
<fdoving> draik: http://kerneltrap.org/node/2318
<raven> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<dwidmann> siv0x: the line should be this (assuming edgy): deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt edgy main
<siv0x> dwidmann: k i'll give it a shot, ty
<draik> fdoving: Thanks. I can't seem to know what I'm looking for. Those seem to be for other distros.
<matthew_> draik, sorry, but what are you looking for? (I'm working on my gf's lappy right now...)
<draik> matthew_: here is the link... http://kerneltrap.org/node/2318    that fdoving gave me. I just don't know what I'm looking for exactly to fix my issue
<siv0x> dwidmann: same error.
<Admiral_Chicago> siv0x: did you do a sudo apt-get update?
<matthew_> draik, oh, the kernel panic? lemme look around...
<draik> matthew_: thanks
<siv0x> admiral_chicago: no, let me try that.. lol
<jjlee> apt-file seems completely hosed on my machine.  Is there a site on the web that has similar functionality?
<siv0x> admiral_chicago, and dwidmann: thanks
<ibert> hi! In which packet can I find utf8x for latex?
<Admiral_Chicago> np
<matthew_> draik, from what I can see, you need to follow the post that is the second one from the bottom (posted by eduard munteanu)
<matthew_> draik, ok, nvm
<siv0x> dwidmann: how do i "run wine without any paremeters" ?
<matthew_> draik, what does your menu.lst look like? paste it to pastebin for me...
<matthew_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<draik> no prob... 1 sec
<dwidmann> siv0x: wine mostly exists just for running other programs, so it would be something like "wine something.exe"
<goodthing> i am trying to get around and learn some basics about iptables, i read something about --tcp-flags which should match for status and which should be set. Now, i cannot seem to find out what this checking and setting does in practice. Anyone has a hint?
<matthew_> draik, did you recently do a dist-upgrade ?
<scias> wow
<scias> hey whats up all
<fdoving> draik, matthew_, i was thinking about: http://kerneltrap.org/node/2318#comment-8237
<draik> matthew_: I can't use pastebin!
<matthew_> draik, why not?
<draik> I get an error message telling me not to spam pastebin
<matthew_> draik, did you put a name in?
<matthew_> try www.pastebin.com
<draik> yup
<matthew_> try www.pastebin.com
<matthew_> draik, I'm going to go drop the kids off at the pool, if you know what I mean, brb
<draik> http://pastebin.com/849040
<draik> matthew_: that's the link. Those kids sure do love to swim ;)
<draik> fdoving: That's the link to my menu.lst     http://pastebin.com/849040
<pwn4tt4ck> dude, I just restarted my computer the first time after installing kubuntu
<pwn4tt4ck> I had ubuntu with gnome before
<pwn4tt4ck> wow, I love it
<pwn4tt4ck> the login screen is mucho mucho mejor, a lot better
<TobiZaZ> anyone knows how to set up dual screen i kubuntu ? its on a laptop
<HymnToLife> pwn4tt4ck, there's not only the login scree that is much better :)
<jjlee> goodthing: are you running any services you want to expose outside of your machine?
<jjlee> goodthing: are you running any services you want to expose outside of your machine?
<matthew_> draik, I can't really find anything wrong...what happens when you boot into recovery mode?
<jjlee> goodthing: are you running any services you want to expose outside of your machine?
<jjlee> hwoops, sorry
<draik> matthew_: same thing. Kernel panic
<fdoving> draik: you have: # kopt=root=UUID=10c778dd-792b-4aaf-88e9-ff6ffd0c3486 ro
<draik> fdoving: huh?
<matthew_> draik, ok, so that implies something wrong with the data, not GrUB, right, fdoving ?
<fdoving> draik: does in the output of 'blkid', does hda6 match the UUID there?
<draik> fdoving: What do you need me to do?
<fdoving> draik: run 'blkid' does the UUID listed for hda6, match the one set in menu.list, for the kopt= line.
<jjlee> No crashes for a while: I guess it was indeed flash 9 to blame (touch wood)
<goodthing> jjlee: not really, should be client only with some irc, web, bittorrent on some alternate ports
<fdoving> draik: and why do you have kopt_2_6=root=/dev/hda6 ro, AND the kopt=root=UUID=10c778dd-792b-4aaf-88e9-ff6ffd0c3486 ro line?
<jjlee> goodthing: then I don't know of any reason to be checking TCP flags
<draik> don't know. 1 sec
<sdlnxgk> Happy New Year Everyone !!!!
<jjlee> you need a sweet and simple firewall
<sdlnxgk> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jjlee> oh hold on
<jjlee> bittorrent
<jjlee> that *is* running a service for others to see, right?
<fdoving> draik: nevermind that last question, it's default ubuntu-things. probably sane, even if I don't get the idea.
<draik> fdoving: Yes, they match
<goodthing> jjlee: yup, every peer is client and server, although being connectable is not really a law it makes the health of the swarm a lot better.. so yes, both.
<jjlee> goodthing: that makes it more complicated
<draik> fdoving: what would happen if I removed the "root=dev/hdax...." from the kernel line in my menu.lst?
<goodthing> jjlee: i was already afraid for that ;)
<fdoving> draik: it probably won't find the root filesystem.
<draik> fdoving: Ok. Nevermind that idea
<draik> fdoving: WAIT!!!
<draik> I just noticed that I gave you my desktop's menu.lst
<draik> I saved my laptop's menu.lst but gave you the wrong copy.
<draik> 1 sec
<matthew_> rofl
<draik> http://pastebin.com/849046
<draik> Tha'ts the correct menu.lst
<jjlee> goodthing: seems odd to want to fiddle at such a low level in normal cases, in firewall rules
<jjlee> so I'm not much help with that I'm afraid
<fdoving> draik: ok. hda5 is your root filesystem, right?
<draik> correct
<fdoving> draik: run 'blkid' find the UUID of hda5.
<goodthing> jjlee: yeah, i just liked the idea of polishing it up a little and learn myself some more theorie about it in the process, not really that important.
<draik> fdoving: How do I manager that if I'm on the liveCD on my laptop?
<jjlee> iptables knows internally about connection state
<fdoving> draik: can't you find uuid from there?
<draik> fdoving: I thought it might not give it to me... nevermind... got it
<jjlee> use flags like ESTABLISHED, RELATED rather than poking at TCP flags is better idea, AFAIK
<draik> UUID="c5325170-cec7-4cff-aa3a-32a44140bc63"
<jjlee> no doubt there must be some specialised uses though, at least
<fdoving> draik: before line 66. in the pastebin, add: # kopt=root=UUID=c5325170-cec7-4cff-aa3a-32a44140bc63 ro
<fdoving> draik: then try. i have no clue if it'll help though.
<draik> Ok. Added and Saved
* Rob-West is back from sleepinjg
<draik> fdoving: restart?
<goodthing> jjlee: hmm, interesting, just reading up on that. Thnx
<fdoving> draik: yes, try.
<jjlee> goodthing: TCP/IP illustrated is good (not quite bedtime reading though :-)
<draik> ok. restarting laptop
<draik> fdoving: Nope. Still having the same issue
<fdoving> draik: ok, then i have no clue.
<draik> That makes 2 of us
<draik> fdoving: Thank you for trying.
<Daisuke_Ido> ooh
<Daisuke_Ido> where can i get a copy of the TCP/IP Illustrated Swimsuit Issue?
<eMaX_> re
<jjlee> Some of the dependencies in kunbuntu make no sense to me
<fdoving> draik: generally, i'd replace a disk with badblocks asap. modern disks keeps a few 'backup' blocks that they use to replace bad blocks with.. before you notice anything. now that you notice you've got problems, it's getting dangerous.
<Daisuke_Ido> like?
<fdoving> jjlee: like what?
<draik> fdoving: I'm looking at new hdd's for my laptop.
<draik> I also need a new hdd for my desktop.
<draik> My laptop is from 2000
<draik> My desktop I built almost exactly 3 years ago (mid Jan 2004)
<jjlee> ubuntu-desktop depends on ttf-malayalam-fonts, and aptitude show ubuntu-desktop tells me I should probably keep it installed if I want to do outlandish things like "adding new packages to the system"
<jjlee> ;-)
<fdoving> draik: i ordered a new hd yesterday, for my laptop, it's from 2004.. i got badblocks too.. loads.
<jjlee> But WTF do I want Malayalam fonts?
<draik> I wish I had an external to back everything up
<draik> I guess I will just stick with what I have
<draik> What is the command to list all the installed apps?
<nextreme> yo
<fdoving> draik: dpkg -l
<draik> I want to see the list of all the apps that I have installed on my computer so that I can bring them back
<fdoving> or dpkg --get-selections
<draik> Is there one that just lists the name, not so much the versions and such
<nextreme> would it be alright if I asked a question?
<jjlee> For that matter (though this is less irksome since the kubuntu-desktop package doesn't come with a warning about not removing it), why does kubuntu-desktop depend on a whole bunch of Python packages??
<damian> hey guys i'm having trouble again editing fstab and my grub menu.lst
<draik> THAT'S THE ONE!!!
<damian> how do i do it again?
<damian> it wont let me edit the files
<jerp> nextreme, you did with that post :)
<HymnToLife> !sudo | damian
<ubotu> damian: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jjlee> nextreme: only if that question is not "would it be allright to ask a question"
<nextreme> hehehehe
<nextreme> I see...sorry
<damian> sorry for being such a windows Wh0re, but i'd really like to get this workin
<fdoving> jjlee: because for example the power-manager is python.
<damian> how do i open a text file such as fstab through console with root pirviledges?
<dhq> hello
<fdoving> damian: 'sudo nano /etc/fstab'
<dhq> how do i setup my bluetooth
<jjlee> fdoving: but kubuntu is a meta package -- if the power system wants to depend on Python pkgs, that's fine, but I don't see why the meta-package  should
<pelegs> hey all. may I have a question?
<nextreme> my other hard drive is mounted yet it says that I don't have permission to write to it
<jjlee> AIUI, meta-packages are there for convenience, right?
<jjlee> Well, except for ubuntu-desktop, apparently, which isn't supposed to be removed, it tells me
<nextreme> I looked at the properties of the drive at it says I have permission
<nextreme> little guidance?
<jjlee> Seems very odd that Joe Average installing a kubuntu desktop system gets a library for doing Genetic Programming in Python!!
<jjlee> (by default)
<pelegs> my keyboard layout switch gives and error ("Error changing keyboard layout to il"), but the /etc/X11/xorg.conf seems alright
<mino789456> I have a problem with Radeon9200 after update, acceleration dont work, can anybody help me?
<pelegs> (I upgraded from kubuntu 6.06 to 6.10 when this problem started)
<jjlee> If GP in Python is there by default, why not also applications to aid with the smooth running of florist shops?  Seems about as much of a minority interest!
<pelegs> ...and when I run the commad "setxkbmap us,il" it returns an error:
<pelegs> "Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES property
<pelegs> Use defaults: rules - 'xorg' model - 'pc101' layout - 'us'
<pelegs> Couldn't find rules file (xorg)"
<pelegs> can anyone help me? :/
<fdoving> jjlee: what python package does kubuntu-desktop depend on? diveintopython?=
<matthew_> I having a problem installing a driver for my Broadcom BCM4318 wifi card in a Dell Inspiron B130 laptop. I used the tutorial from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=install+ndiswrapper when edgy didn't enable it. Before I did that, I went into system settings->networking and eth1 (the wireless link) was being forced "disabled". Any ideas, anyone?
<matthew_> lol, I am having....
<fdoving> matthew_: i might have an idea. I have that same card.
<matthew_> fdoving, very cool!
<fdoving> matthew_: do you have the firmware?
<matthew_> nope.
<matthew_> where would I find it?
<matthew_> google around?
<fdoving> matthew_: install the 'bcm43xx-fwcutter' package
<jjlee> fdoving: python-genetic, for an example (and many others)... but do you mean there's some intermediate dependency that aptitude is resolving for me when I do aptitude show kubuntu-desktop?
<jjlee> i.e. if A depends on B which depends on C, will it list both B and C?
<fdoving> matthew_: then run 'sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh'
<matthew_> fdoving, uh, ok, h/o, gotta go connect via ethernet...
<jjlee> fdoving: or were you just kidding?
<Kiongku> hi, can i know where to read about how to make my linux box a gateway to internet for a MS pc
<mino789456> I have a problem with Radeon9200 after update, acceleration dont work, can anybody help me?
<fdoving> jjlee: I can only see one python related package, really, diveintopython.
<jjlee> fdoving: what command did you use to list the deps?
<bubblenut> Hi, what part of the sources.list urls do I have to add the 2-letter country code to?
<jjlee> "diveintopython" would certainly explain the weird list I see, if it's recursively resolved
<fdoving> jjlee: apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop, aptitude show kubuntu-desktop, the same.
<fdoving> jjlee: diveintopython is a book. it doesn't depend on anything but dpkg.
<jjlee> hmm
<fdoving> jjlee: it recommends python, though.
<jjlee> fdoving: I'm on dapper -- you?
<fdoving> jjlee: feisty & edgy.
<jjlee> I guess that's where the difference is
<eMaX_> re
<eMaX_> pfff
<eMaX_> I have so many problems with my wlan connection on my thinkpad since I moved to kubuntu
<fdoving> jjlee: yes, and i can tell you why kubuntu-desktop in dapper depends on those. python was upgraded from 2.3 to 2.4 from breezy -> dapper. To make sure the new version were installed they needed to be added as depends in kubuntu-desktop.
<mino789456> I have a problem with Radeon9200 after update, acceleration dont work, can anybody help me?
<jjlee> fdoving: Aha, thanks
<jjlee> sounds like
<jjlee> a
<jjlee> hack
<jjlee> whoops, sorrh
<nextreme> after some thinking, I can rephrase the question. How can I get write permission for a hard drive when I can't do it through the gui?
<fdoving> jjlee: those packages should be installed anyway, it's just to force the upgrade to 2.4. packagenames changed from python2.3-xx to python2.4-xx and the new python2.4-xx conflicted with the old ones.
<jjlee> bur I guess I knew already that Debian needs work on its Python policy
<john1987> kdesu
<jjlee> fdoving: Huh?  you're telling me python-genetic "needs to be installed anyway"?  Why?
<fdoving> jjlee: can't find no packge with that name.
<jerp> nextreme: what are you trying to do?
<jjlee> It does exist in dapper, certainly.  Along with all kinds of other obscure Python stuff
<jerp> write something to what?
<fdoving> jjlee: not on my dapper.
<nextreme> jerp: when I try to save somthing or move somthing to teh hard drive, it says i don'[t have permission to do it
<jjlee> You mean on your dapper you don't see python-genetic as a dependency of kubuntu-desktop?  Weird/
<jerp> nextreme: saving like in your home folder?
<nextreme> sorta. The drive is just being used as extra sppce
<nextreme> space*
<jerp> you should have all permissions in the home folder that you'd care to have
<nextreme> I might have screwed things up since I replaced Kanotix with Kubuntu
<nextreme> jerp: the home folder isn't on that hard drive
<mino789456> Im having a problem with acceleration on Radeon9200 after update. Did someone experience this and fixed that?
* Rob-West is gonna reboot brb
<nextreme> I installed my home folder and what have you to my other hard drive
<jerp> nextreme, ic, that's beyond my knowledge  :/
<nextreme> okies.
<jjlee> fdoving: Hmm, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/ links to http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/kubuntu-desktop, which does not exist
<jjlee> something broken there
<jerp> mino,  there might be an ati channel on this network
<jjlee> Hold on, it's back again.  Glitch
<jjlee> fdoving: OK, http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/misc/kubuntu-desktop does indeed list python-genetic as a dependency
<fdoving> jjlee: i can see it depends on python-genetic now, i searched for 'generic'.. my bad, it's probably a mistake, can't imagine that beeing used anywhere.
<jjlee> shrug
<cntb> flash game bubbles.swf is slow on firefox and ie on ubuntu abny solution?
<fdoving> jjlee: all the -desktop meta-packages depends on that package in dapper. they don't in edgy and feisty.
<cntb> how to nice IE or firefox?
<jjlee> I can live with that.  *Much* more irritating is that e.g. gamin (file monitor) is a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, whose descriptions tells me I shouldn't remove it if I value my sanity ;-)
<jjlee> Somebody sell me gamin -- why do I want it??
<jjlee> apparently I have no choice in the matter. though
<paolo> ciao
<fdoving> jjlee: you can make gamin uise inotify instead of polling. that way it will use waaay less resources.
<paolo> ma  anche un help italiano o solo inglese?
<jjlee> Still, I certainly appreciate lots of things working without too much effort :-)  And without interminable compilation as with gentoo
<fdoving> jjlee: in /etc/gamin/gaminrc, at the end append 'fsset ext3 notify'
<fdoving> !it| paolo
<ubotu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jjlee> fdoving: cool. thanks for the tip
<paolo> grazie
<jjlee> I don't know why I'm supposed to need gamin *at all* though
<jjlee> (or any other file monitor)
<willvarfar> I can't get my ieee1334 camera to work; does kubuntu kernel have the drivers for them?
<fdoving> jjlee: you want it because files and directories change, if you leave a konqueror window with your homedirectory open, you want it to reflect what is actually there, you don't want it to show stuff that you deleted in the konsole or another filemanager windows 5 mins. ago.
<jjlee> fdoving: I never open konqueror on directories
<jjlee> always use konsole
<fdoving> jjlee: ok,that's your choice, kubuntu includes gamin because most users do.
<jjlee> fdoving: that's cool, but it seems I'm not supposed to remove it.  That's no so cool.
<fdoving> jjlee: it's a compiled-in feature for the apps that support it. they depend on it.
<jjlee> fdoving: that's a bug, IMNHSO, if they really do depend on it in a hard-and-fast way
<damian> when i type in sudo kate /etc/fstab it gives me errors like Xerror: bad device, but after a few seconds it still opens fstab
<fdoving> jjlee: you can however use the trick i gave you, and if you don't want it do do anything, you can replace 'notify' with 'none', that will give you what you want.
<fdoving> jjlee: ok. it's hereby rejected. :)
<fdoving> damian: you should use 'kdesu' for graphical apps. it's designed to cope with those problems.
<siv0x> hey theres a folder on my desktop i cant delete.. it says "Access denied to /home/siv0x/.local/share/Trash/files/wine_gecko how can i delete this?
<jjlee> fdoving: then I have to read and understand the documentation for gamin, and be in doubt as to whether I've really turned it off
<damian> fdoving: so "kdesu kate /etc/fstab"?
<fdoving> damian: correct.
<fdoving> jjlee: http://www.gnome.org/~veillard/gamin/ and http://oss.sgi.com/projects/fam/
<gan|y|med> hi
<jjlee> fdoving: those are indeed the docs.  I was just pointing out it would be nice if I didn't have to read them at all.  That would be the case if I could simply remove the gamin package.
<gan|y|med> i cannot access google at the moment so can anybody please tell me how to enable symbolic links in apache2 (kubuntu edgy)?
<sredna> Hi
<fdoving> jjlee: well, you can't in ubuntu and kubuntu. then you'll need something like gentoo, where you select what you want enabled before compiling.
<sredna> I seem to have problems watching streams with kmplayer, no matter if I use xine or mplayer. Does anybody else have that problem?
<jjlee> I guess I should go fix it if I care enough.
<jjlee> But I don't see why there needs to be a dependency on it.  Apps should be able to cope with it not being there at runtime
<jjlee> I guess I can shut down the daemon at least (famous last words ;-)...
<fdoving> jjlee: the programs using it will re-start it.
<jjlee> pants
<fdoving> jjlee: you want to edit the config to make it do nothing.
<jjlee> That would not be reliable, since I don't know much about gamin.
<jjlee> This guy has a nice simple idea: http://www.yiqiang.net/archives/17 :-)
<cntb> \o howto change non-unicode display to other than english ?
<fdoving> jjlee: leaving it running with the 'none' setting, it doesn't use much cpu.. if you want to start renaming stuff, please do, but i wouldn't.
<jjlee> Gone! :-)
<jjlee> I'll report back if everything breaks
<dsmith> hello again
<dsmith> what is a good print to pdf for ubuntu?
<dsmith> in windows I use pdf-creator
<fdoving> jjlee: you might want to check out ~/.xsession-errors for errors related to it.
<goodthing> who decides where apps should fit in the k-menu with the app.desktop file?
<fdoving> dsmith: i use openoffice, it might not be good. but i do use it for my 2 pdfs a month.
<fdoving> goodthing: the packager.
<LeeJunFan> anyone know why when I try to access a dir on a CD using windows, which I burned with k3b, I get invalid directory while trying to CD to it? It's a bootable CD that boots, and I can dir and see everything except when I try to access a dir - no go.
<dsmith> I know open office has that functionality, however what about when viewing things online?
<fdoving> dsmith: kde programs can print to pdf by default. there is also cups-pdf iirc.
<goodthing> fdoving: so the last call is the packager of the distro. Hmm, because i was asking myself why knetfilter is in the menu for internet apps while it really is more like a system tool
<reinle> hello
<fdoving> goodthing: report a bug. bugs.ubuntu.com
<dsmith> damn I just realized that, firefox will print to file and it comes out as a stinking pdf!
<dsmith> omg
<jjlee> fdoving: nothing, except the usual blizzard of gdk-pixbuf / firefox errors (which *is* a bit worrying)
<fdoving> jjlee: ok.
<jjlee> I guess I'm unusual in never moving windows or opening konqueror on a directory, though
<dsmith> hmmmm ok, the print job from firefox webpage to pdf works fine. However, when open the pdf, konquerer only shows the preview and main page is blank.
<jjlee> dsmith: whatever you end up using, it will very likely be ghostscript under the hood
<_Shade_> hi there
<dsmith> ok, jjlee. kpdf viewer will not open the pdf I just created, another hmmm
<jjlee> ksmith: have you tried acroread?
<_Shade_> when i try to boot an ubuntu cd on my new machine i got a kernel panic message. What can i do to fix this up?
<dsmith> what version shade?
<_Shade_> this applies to edgy and dapper
<_Shade_> both: kubuntu and ubuntu
<dsmith> acroread, as in acrobat reader?
<TexJoachim> hi!
<dsmith> ok, kpdf opened the file finally
<TexJoachim> does anyone know how to recover a forgotten password for freenode irc?
<TexJoachim> I'd like to switch from xchat to konversation but can't remember the password I entered in xchat
<dsmith> just create a new user name
<jjlee> dsmith: yes, acroread is the usual command line name for Acrobat Reader (on Linux systems at least, I forget on Windows...)
<dsmith> Yes, I have. It seemed somewhat sluggish though, so I removed it.
<TexJoachim> dsmith thx
<TexJoachim> but I'd like to keep the one
<dsmith> welcome
<dsmith> lol
<dsmith> sorry I cant help you, I would maybe contact a super admin?
<dsmith> jjlee: I thank you for your help. I did not realize that you can print to file from Firefox.
<jjlee> wasn't me who suggested that, but you're welcome
<dsmith> oops thats right, *retract* my last statement.
<bobleny> I have a question...
<dsmith> Thank you fdoving..
<dsmith> but still thanks for your help jjlee
<ellipsis> how do I turn off X windows and go to console?
<dsmith> now if I can just find  onenote program for linux
<dsmith> or something like it
<jjlee> ellipsis: you can get to a console without leaving X with ALT-CTRL F1
<bobleny> Is there a way to transfer data from my second HDD, which is running Windows XP, to my first HDD, which is running linux?
<jjlee> (or F2, F3, etc)
<ellipsis> I know
<ellipsis> but I want a different window manager
<jjlee> ellipsis: log out, then do your config changes from a terminal, then kill -1 <pid of X>
<jjlee> Do a ps ax | grep X to find the pid
<ellipsis> hm
<fdoving> matthew_: what's the satuts on wlan-project?
<jjlee> I think you might want update-alternatives to switch desktop (but I'm remembering from years back, might be wrong there)
<hepme> if i have a computer that has no harddrives installed, and just run ubuntu off liveCD, is that considered a 'diskless workstation'?
<fdoving> hepme: yes.
<ellipsis> eh.
<ellipsis> sorry guys
<ellipsis> this is the eighth time I'm trying to switch over to linux
<fdoving> ellipsis: what's your problem?
<ellipsis> and it's still too....I won't say difficult...it's too irritating.
<hepme> i wonder if i can talk some libraries into running ubuntu livecd for the operating system so their machines will be safer for web browsing heh
<ellipsis> I'm tired of sudo-ing into everything
<ellipsis> and doing everything from the console.
<ellipsis> the linux gui's are essentially USELESS.
<ellipsis> because every single app uses the console for it's setup, more or less
<hepme> ellipsis: then maybe you shouldnt use linux.. it's made for people who see the value of those things, or you can learn t osee the value
<ellipsis> unless it's lucky enough to be a package.
<K`zan> Under gentoo's kde under the "add applet to panel" there is a dictionary lookup applet, how do I add that to kubuntu?
<hepme> you might like OS X better
<ellipsis> what exactly is the value of those things?
<hepme> security, power
<ellipsis> but the thing is
<hepme> speed even
<ellipsis> I don't need that power.
<hepme> though it seems slower to the uninitialized
<ellipsis> you mean uninitiated.
<ellipsis> and yeah.
<hepme> yap
<hepme> why do you want to switch to linux?
<fdoving> K`zan: install 'kdict'
<ellipsis> because I'm not very happy with what MS has done with Vista?
<jjlee> ellipsis: I honestly find Windows more of a PITA and harder to understand, though I certainly also find linux a PITA too :-)
<soulrider> ellipsis: vista sucks ass, have you seen those annoying secutity warnongs ?
<jjlee> Tried to install a TV card on Windows a while back, horrendous experience
<ellipsis> erm
<soulrider> jjlee: PITA ?
<ellipsis> I just SAID that I want to switch to linux because vista sucks ass
<ellipsis> not in so many words
<ellipsis> but yeah
<jjlee> soulrider: GIYF
<hepme> ellipsis: once you get your ubuntu box config'd to your custom desires you'll probably love it if not then i'd suggest OS X
<ellipsis> man
<ellipsis> a word of advice
<ellipsis> "suggesting" os x is much easier than shelling out the cash for it.
<ellipsis> I just bought a new dell laptop like 2 months ago.
<K`zan> fdoving: Thanks VERY much!
<ellipsis> see, I'm happy with windows xp
<hepme> well it's a s uperior os to linux and so if you don't like ubuntu it's the next logical step. anythin but going back to windows right?
<fdoving> K`zan: you're welcome :)
<ellipsis> but I'm trying to get off the windows boat before I'm forced to upgrade to vista
<jjlee> soulrider: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=GIYF
<ellipsis> but the problem is
<hepme> ellipsis: what happens in a few years when xp is no longer supported by microsoft or somethin
<ellipsis> ummm
<soulrider> ellipsis: i switched to linux 6 months ago, at first i felt like you feel now
* ellipsis points to his previous sentence
<hepme> you coulda ended up a Unix master by then instead youj'll just then be startin to get back into it out of force :P
<hepme> i see
<soulrider> but you will start to realize how much better the console is than the gui for some things
<ellipsis> erm
<ellipsis> it IS better than the GUI for some things
<K`zan> hepme: I know people still using CP/M and TRS-80 model ones because they still do what they needed done :-).
<ellipsis> and I use the console in win xp a lot
<ellipsis> but the thing is
<hepme> well that really is the only advice i have. keep at ubuntu until you start loving it or shell out cash for mac/OSX. either is far better than windows
<hepme> install beryl if you want to impress your vista loving friends
<ellipsis> I don't like having to EVERYTHING from the console, it's f**king irritating to keep on typing ./comfigure; make; make install
<ellipsis> and then doing a bajillion things to install every darn thing
<K`zan> ellipsis: Stick with it, it will be WELL worth it in the end.  m$ is a dead end.
<hepme> you dont have to do everythin from the console, kde has awsome QT gui apps
<fdoving> !software | ellipsis
<ubotu> ellipsis: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents and !Offline
<ellipsis> meh
<ellipsis> nah
<ellipsis> I'm going to wait a few months
<soulrider> ellipsis: i rarely needed to compile apps
<fdoving> ellipsis: i didn't do a single ./configure, yet i use a complete system with everything I want.
<hepme> what do you have to do from the console that you cant do from the GUI?
<ellipsis> and see if you guys can come up with a unified package management system.
<hepme> theres a gui app for literally everything i think
<K`zan> ellipsis: I've been running gentoo forever including one MAJOR screw up (by me) that I was able to fix without the dreaded days of wipe/re-install everything.
<ellipsis> gui apps, yes. gui installers, no
<hepme> though i prefer the console, because it saves memory and is less buggy
<hepme> ellipsis: adept is a gui installer
<K`zan> ellipsis: Giving kubuntu a try now :-).
<ellipsis> no, adept is a gui package manager
<soulrider> yes,a dept is great
<soulrider> so
<hepme> well what do you mean by installer
<ellipsis> there's a difference.
<soulrider> what you want is an installer like in widnows for every program ?
<ellipsis> only if someone CHOOSES to release a package, only then is adept useful
<hepme> i dont find i need many 3rd party packages
<soulrider> ellipsis: heres the thing
<soulrider> wheny ou compile a program
<soulrider> you can optimize it for your computer
<K`zan> ellipsis: Linux is different and after you struggle a bit along the learning curve you will find you like it FAR better.
<soulrider> thats whyc ompiling is a good idea :)
<hepme> compiling programs is awsome yeah you can customize and optomize
<jjlee> ellipsis: you pays your money and takes your choice I'm afraid.  Take it or leave it
<ellipsis> see, the difference between the average linux oss app, and the average windows oss app is, the windows oss apps have installers. so you can get the app running, and then browse through the source at your leisure and modify it if you need to
<ellipsis> you get power AND ease of use
<ellipsis> see, I'm not interested in looking at the source of every damn app I download
<K`zan> ellipsis: I hate and LOATHE individual installers.  Linux has a much better idea :).
<soulrider> ellipsis: you can get deb packages for quite a lot of programs
<ellipsis> meh
<hepme> ellipsis:  you dont have to
<ellipsis> anyway
<soulrider> and compiling isnt hard
<ellipsis> long story short
<hepme> we're talkin about compile ttime options
<soulrider> or take long
<hepme> though hacking the source is even a greater benefit, but for programmers. you dont have to do that though
<ellipsis> I'm going to wait and see if you linux guys get some unity going. until then, I'll make do with xp
<hepme> suit yourself
<fdoving> ellipsis: enjoy xp.
<ellipsis> :)
<soulrider> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<hepme> if you want unity try bsd
<hepme> less distros goin on
<soulrider> hes kinds right about unity in packaging
<hepme> bsd is for unix lovers. linux is for microsoft haters, generally
<K`zan> ellipsis: I had that attitude once, but stuck with it anyway.  After a while one gets REAL tired of being spoon fed expensive trash.
<ramin> at least in windows the file manager doesn't crash - unlike konqueror
<hepme> os x is bsd based so it's for both mac lovers, ms haters and unix lovers
<soulrider> he left already
<hepme> doh
<K`zan> ramin: It does here :)
<hepme> he'll be back, they always come back
<ramin> and adept...
<soulrider> ramin: konqueror never crashed on me
<soulrider> neither has adept
<ramin> love kubuntu but it's driving me mad
<hepme> windows makes things easy for the most part but that's all it offers and it frustrates people the more adept they get with computers
<soulrider> ramin: have you tried krusader ?
<ramin> no - have read about it though
<soulrider> ramin: maybe you should try it
<ramin> installing right now
<ramin> its
<soulrider> :)
<klerfayt> what is the "ro" in grub?
<soulrider> ramin: for how long have you been using kubuntu ?
<soulrider> read only
<hepme> i love how ubuntu comes with memtest, so people can test their ram to make sure it's not defective or not, that way they don't go blaming kde for the reason everythings crashing. too many people just have cheap ram
<ramin> about 4 months
<soulrider> :)
<soulrider> ill brb
<hepme> not defective or not :/
<ramin> you think it might be memory corruption?
<niko__> salut
<soulrider> back
<coreymon77> whats krusader
<soulrider> ramin: konqueror never crashed on me
<niko__> oh hi everybody
<soulrider> !info krusader
<ubotu> krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.70.1-1 (edgy), package size 2547 kB, installed size 6940 kB
<soulrider> hi niko__
<niko__> I have a problem
<hepme> dunno, but it's always good to run memtest86 once in a while to make sure your ram is still ok
<coreymon77> oh
<niko__> I have installed Kubuntu
<niko__> I was running Ubuntu 1 hour ago
<hepme> too many people try to solve hardware problems via software and it wont work
<ramin> oooh nice... krusader looks good and it doesn't crash
<hepme> best to narrow it down to a software cause first
<hepme> especially cause you can do that within an hour
<niko__> With KDE, is it normal adept doesn't work ?
<ramin> that's right
<soulrider> niko__: adept works =/
<hepme> normal? no
<soulrider> maybe if you reinstall it... ?
<ramin> I've logged the bugs with the stack dumps
<niko__> when i want to go to install programs as firefox
<coreymon77> ksnt firefox installed already?
<niko__> I see adept is initializing
<hepme> not by default
<niko__> but after i don't have the windows
<hepme> did you restart X yet, i wasnt payin attention
<niko__> yes i restart and strangely and the wizard ask me the password that i enter and adept run
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | niko__
<ubotu> niko__: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<niko__> i don't understand
<niko__> GREAT, thank you ubotu
<niko__> it works
<niko__> ^^
<soulrider> ubotu: is a bot :P
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot :P - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<windwalker> Hello and a Happy New Year to everybody! Can somebody tell me how to disable Desktop sharing? I am trying to run tightvnc but :0 is always occupied?
<soulrider> LOL
<coreymon77> lol
<coreymon77> starting off with the suckup before youget to the question
<bobleny> Don't forget about me...
<niko__> lol ubotu is a bot
<bobleny> Is there a way to transfer data from my second HDD, which is running Windows XP, to my first HDD, which is running linux?
<windwalker> bobleny, mount
<bobleny> Mount the second drive, how?
<windwalker> mount -t ntfs /dev/yourdrive /some/folder
<windwalker> or mount -t vfat...
<fdoving> windwalker: it's talking about x screens, :0 is your current desktop session. and I doubt you want tightvnc, i think you want 'x11vnc'. tightvnc will need to open a new session to connect to via vnc. x11vnc allows you to share your current session.
<bobleny> In termanel?
<jjlee> bobleny: *carefully* use e.g. cfdisk if you don't know which drive your windows partition is
<jjlee> bobleny: yes
<windwalker> fdoving I want exacltly my current session to be shared,
<windwalker> tightvnc is offering much more compression
<windwalker> as compared to the ordinary one
<windwalker> i need it ot be on :0
<jjlee> bobleny: You can add your windows partition to /etc/fstab to make mounting it easier
<bobleny> how I do that?
<jjlee> (but do that later, after you've mounted it "by hand")
<jjlee> bobleny: don't worry for now, try mount first
<fdoving> windwalker: http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/ (there is a package named 'x11vnc')
<fdoving> !ntfs | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<darkwarf> Salut tous !
<hepme> does ubuntu use BOOTP to obtain my ip address from the livcd, or full on dhcp?
<matthew_> fdoving, I did what you said with bmc43xx-fwcutter, but I am not able to enable eth1 (wireless)...weird, huh?
<bobleny> Is this, "mount -t vfat /dev/hdb1 /etc/hdb1", right?
<niko__> The codecs to read all files are ffmpg ?
<hepme> looks like a correct command, is thaat a floppy?
<hepme> i didnt know people mounted to /etc though :/
<dope> how come katapult can't launch some things
<dope> like gvim or kcontrol
<hepme> good question
<goodthing> bobleny: no, you probably want the mountpoint in somewhere in /media/....  , something like /media/windows
<bobleny> ok
<hepme> gvim is showing up in katapult but not launchin for me
<matthew_> fdoving, so, any more ideas?
<neoncode> I'm following a guide about running MLdonkey as a service and it says I should use daemontools. Does anything kubuntu allready have do the same thing or do I need to install it?
<hepme> mounting the iso is like daemontools
<goodthing> bobleny: and you have to find out on what /dev/location that disk is located and whether that partition has NTFS or fat32
<dope> and if i type home in katapult i get nothing :/
<bobleny> I'm reletivlly sure it is fat32, and I belive it is hdb1...
<hepme> bobleny try 'cat /etc/fstab' to be sure
<HymnToLife> bobbyd, sudo fdisk -l will tell you for sure :)
<bobleny> What happens if I mount the wrong partition?
<coreymon77> guys
<HymnToLife> bobbyd, you'll get an error saying the partition cnnot be mounted
<coreymon77> for picture previews in konqueror
<coreymon77> jpegs used to work
<coreymon77> why are jpegs no longer included in the previews in konqueror anymore?
<matthew_> I am having trouble with my broadcom bcm4318 wifi internal card on my lappy. What can I do? I've already tried to use gcm43xx-fwcutter and a tutorial from  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=install+ndiswrapper      any ideas, anyone?
<goodthing> bobleny: you can do a 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda' to check on that
<hepme> dope lemme know if you find out how
<bobleny> the, cat /etc/fstab, only gives me infor for hda
<hepme> yeah the sudo fdisk -l command is better
<dope> man i've no idea
<coreymon77> matthew_: ndiswrapper
<hepme> does ubuntu livecd use BOOTP or DHCP to determine IP?
<coreymon77> broadcom chip card are a pain in the a$$
<eilker> !eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<goodthing> hepme: dhcp for what i know
<goodthing> hepme: might work with bootp though, but that would probably need some fiddeling with settings
<bobleny> Before I can mount something, I need to make a mount point?
<fdoving> matthew_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<matthew_> coreymon77, where would I get the driver for the card? looked online...
<matthew_> fdoving, thanks, h/o whilst I read...
<coreymon77> matthew_: you could also get the driver directly off of your cards install cd
<ash211> hepme: I think DHCP
<matthew_> coreymon77, don't have the cd....bleagh
<eilker> !usblp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usblp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> bobbyd,  the mount point must exist beforhand when using the mount command.
<coreymon77> oh
<goodthing> bobleny: yup, some folder in /media is more or less the defacto standard for that. Give it a descriptive name you like.
<hepme> ok, do you know if ubuntu livecd uses /dev/ram* for ramdisk or does it use /tmp?
<eilker> !lp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis>  - /tmp may be a link to /dev/ram*
<bobleny> Well, how do I make a mount point?
<Dr_willis> mkdir mountpoint
<Dr_willis> its just a dir. :)
<bobleny> k
<hepme> /tmp is a sticky directory hmm
<bobleny> I've done this at least 20 times before, you'd think I'd remeber ;)
<Dr_willis> Yep :)
<hepme> /tmp doesnt seem to be a link to /dev/ram*, not sure how it could be since /tmp can grow and /dev/ram* are fixed sizes
<_nAtic> heyo folks
<hepme> so much to learn so little time, only a lifetime
<_nAtic> i need to mount my starcraft broodwar image... so it acts as if it was a real cd-rom
<_nAtic> howto do?`
<Dr_willis> _nAtic,  use the loop feature of the mount command.
<superjoe> anyone know how to set up kubuntu on laptop to connect to wireless network?
<Dr_willis> superjoe,  a lot depends on your 3xact wireless card
<_nAtic> hm, i've mounted the iso image to /mnt/isoimage
<Dr_willis> _nAtic,  and you cd to that dir and see the files there?
<_nAtic> yep
<hepme> mount /path/to/broodwar.iso /path/to/mount -o loops
<hepme> *loop
<_nAtic> but starcraft asks me to insert the cd ^^
<Dr_willis> you mean the GAME wants the cd? or the installer?
<superjoe> dr, willis ok, so, whats the 1st stept
<_nAtic> the game
<_nAtic> there is no copyprotection
<Dr_willis> _nAtic,  How do you know theres none?
<_nAtic> -.-
<hepme> you mean just to mount your cdrom?
<_nAtic> there is a thing like windows.... Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> May need to track down some better no-cd cracks for it. or configure your wine settings perhaps.
<_nAtic> ah, great idea... wait, i'll try
<Dr_willis> or check the wine forums/guides for that specific game and any tweaks needed to get it working.
<_nAtic> (wine configs, i mean... there is no need for a no-cd crack or something
<hepme> i bet kqemu could run games fast
<superjoe> how do i look in kubuntu to see what wireless card I have?
<_nAtic> kqemu?
<Dr_willis> superjoe,  check the kubuntu forums on wireless.
<hepme> the accelerator for qemu, not free though :(
<nabla> Hi, has anybody had DCopserver trying to access the kde wallet?
<Yakotey> hi all
<Dr_willis> No need for a no-cd crack? Copyprotection is one of the biggest stumbling blocks with Wine and its relatives...
<Dr_willis> superjoe,  the 'lspci' command is  normally used to see the cards you got.
<Yakotey> need help : I just made a full upgrade and I lost Windows Xp option on my grub
<hepme> why do people game on pc's anyway when it's so much smoother on a console box
<Dr_willis> why to people game at all.. its a waste of time.
<_nAtic> hm... winetools won't start -.-
<Dr_willis> to be honest.. i find gaming better on pc's :) but i dont game much any more.
<hepme> yeah, i dont do it, no game has impressed me enough yet. i'm waitin for virtual reality games
<hepme> WII is close but not close enough
<windwalker> fdoving, I installed x11vnc, but I have problems with mouse and keyboard. I can move the mouse over objects, but I cannot do anything more. Can you tell me the process using Desktop Sharing. I want to kill it...with pleasure.
<Dr_willis> Its possible you have it set to 'view only' windwalker
<windwalker> sure not
<_nAtic> hm... you all use kubuntu, or ubuntu?
<windwalker> even last session was fine with Desktop Sharing and the same viewer. As I said if I move over a object I can se context menus appearing
<_nAtic> kubuntu has its own repositories, maintained by the ubuntu team, right?
<superjoe> what forum should I go to for a guide on setting up my wireless network
<morphado> hello can some one help me
<fdoving> windwalker: sorry, i'm not into desktop sharing, i know very little about it.
<soulrider> _nAtic: i use kubuntu
<fdoving> morphado: depends what your problem is.
<_nAtic> kubuntu has its own repositories, maintained by the ubuntu team, right? soulrider
<soulrider> _nAtic: i think kubuntu and ubuntu use the same repos
<morphado> i have a problem with kubuntu 6.10 shutdown
<bobleny> Ok, partition I need to mount is hdb2 which is an ext'd, when I run this command, "mount -t vfat /dev/hdb2 /media/windows", I get and error. How do I mount an ext'd partition?
<soulrider> the only difference is that kubuntu has kde instead of gnome
<_nAtic> yeah, so do i
<Dr_willis> I tend to use Tightvnc, or Vnc4Server and have 'hidden' desktops. ive not used x11vnc  that i can rember.
<coreymon77> guys
<morphado> i tried acpi = force but no help
<_nAtic> i just want to know, if there are a lot of problems with that...
<Dr_willis> bobbyd,  ext'd --- means what exactly?
<coreymon77> has jpg previewing been disabled in lubuntu edgy for some reason?
<_nAtic> suse linux has no such thing... the repos are run by some hobby-students :] 
<soulrider> _nAtic: no problems at all
<soulrider> _nAtic: suse sucks
<_nAtic> and i get a few probs... does not mean suse suxx, it is maybe my fault
<soulrider> i installed it and didnt lasta  week on my machine, YAST sucked ass
<bobleny> IDK, but I think it's short for extended...
<soulrider> _nAtic: kubutu is much better ;)
<bobleny> I realize, I can't actually mount the extended partition though...
<soulrider> im so bored.....
<_nAtic> kubuntu has no yast :P
<_nAtic> no ifstatus
<soulrider> yast is terrible
<soulrider> and, suse uses RPM, we use deb
<_nAtic> don't know the difference
<soulrider> i also tried mandriva... and it was installed for  around 30 minutes :P
<_nAtic> why should deb be better?
<soulrider> _nAtic: apparently it is
<morphado> i have a problem with kubuntu 6.10 shutdown
<morphado> i have a problem with kubuntu 6.10 shutdown
<_nAtic> i have mandrake 8.0 over here
<HymnToLife> that's the mein thing I have against Suse/MAndriva/Fedora
<goodthing> bobleny: entended or primary should not matter, you should only be sure to mount the partition INSIDE the extended part in the case it is an extended part on the disk
<HymnToLife> the damn RPM thingie
<soulrider> morphado: how about elaborating a bit ?
<HymnToLife> main*
<_nAtic> so why?
<morphado> soulrider what do u mean
<goodthing> bobleny: and what error?
<soulrider> explain you problem in depht
<morphado> ok
<nabla> Sometimes when I reboot into Kubuntu, DCopserver asks for access to the kdewallet and screws up KnetworkManager , any ideas?
<_nAtic> use ifup
<_nAtic> use ifup nabla
<nabla> I have to restart the KnetworkManager process.
<morphado> when i shutdown the screen close but the computer hangs on
<soulrider> nabla: what kind of connection do you have ?
<nabla> ifup? what for?
<nabla> Wireless conenction.
<soulrider> morphado: i dont know what the problem mey bae. try looking int he forums ( http://ubuntuforums.org ) maybe the answer is there
<soulrider> sorry, cant help you there nabla
<_nAtic> ifup works perfectly
<nabla> I think I got around it by clearing the password used for the wallet, but I don't like doing that.
<morphado> ok they proposed a solution by adding a line to menu.lst
<bobleny> First, hdb only has 3 partitons, hdb1, which is boot at FAT32, hdb2 at EXT'd and hdb5 at FAT32.
<morphado> but it only don't work they sais it is a bug in the kernet
<cavallinux> hola
<Dr_willis> You mount hdb5 then , ignore hdb2 if its an extended partition, its actually holding hdb5
<cavallinux> hello
<cavallinux> hi
<cavallinux> xD
<bobleny> hdb 5 was my windows "D:\" drive.
<cavallinux> ;)
<cavallinux> :D
<cavallinux> bye
<bobleny> when I try to mount hdb2, I get this error, ""
<nabla> well I have no problems using my Wireless connection, only that the damn DCopserver for some reason wants access to the kdewallet and when it does so KnetworkManager gets screwed and I have to restart knetwork process to regain Wireless access.
<bobleny> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb2,
<bobleny>        missing codepage or other error
<bobleny>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<bobleny>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<bobleny>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<bobleny>        dmesg | tail  or so
<goodthing> !pastebin | bobleny
<fdoving> !pastebin | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soulrider> bobleny: please use the apstebin
<Dr_willis> bobbyd,  i jsut said.. you DONT mount hdb2 if its an extended partition, its Holding hdb5 - you mount hdb5
<nabla> I know other people have the same problem.
<nabla> Its annoying.
<soulrider> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<bobleny> oh, sorry, I never herd of a pastebin...
<Dr_willis> pastebining the generic 'mount failed' error message isent too handy anyway. :)
<Dr_willis> i am getting my nicks messed up.. :)
<bobleny> well, if hdb2 is holding hdb5, then hdb1 is the drive I want :)
<Dr_willis> bobleny,   (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition, instead of some logical partition inside?)
* Dr_willis gets out the Hammer to use on bobleny 
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> Mount both of them and see whats inside.. like a fortune cookie.
<bobleny> I didnt know hdb2 was etended when I tried to mount it
<Dr_willis> 'fdisk -l' shows a lot of handy info. :)
<bobleny> Mr_willis was too late intelling me not to mount it
<Dr_willis> windows likes to use extend3ed partitions all over the place.. I tend to use all primaries
<bobleny> I don't like windows....
<bobleny> Thats why I have Ubuntu!
<goodthing> bobleny: so what happens when you try and mount /dev/hda5 as fat32?
<Dr_willis> Now its time to learn how to use linux. :)
<bobleny> I get the "D:\" drive in windows, I needed the "C:\"
<goodthing> right, then you probable need to mount hda1, but again use fdisk -l to look into that
<bobleny> Do you know what the linux equvlant of "Windows Explorer" is?
<Dr_willis> bobleny,  dont make me get out my hammer again.
<Dr_willis> KDE uses Konqueror as its file manager and as a web browser.
<Dr_willis> thers proberly about 20+ OTHER file managers you could use also.
<bobleny> Yeah, I know. I wish it didnt
<Dr_willis> some even try to emulate windows lame interface.
<HymnToLife> bobleny, what's wrong with Konq ?
<bobleny> No, I don't want to do that
<Dr_willis> wich what diddnet?
<Dr_willis> :)
<bobleny> I just dont like konqorer
<Dr_willis> Once you learn how Konqueror works.. you will spit on Explorer.
<fdoving> tried krusader?
<Dr_willis> you are falling down the same MS mentality. :) "I knwo MS.. so i want MS"
<dhq> need help setting up bluetooth i cannot discover bluetooth from my cell nothing i am using a intel dell latitude d505 laptop bluetooth builtin
<bobleny> I like the simplicity of windows explorer...
<Dr_willis> Then install somthing else..
<bobleny> Like what?
<Dr_willis> google.com  'linux file managers'
<Dr_willis> "_
<coreymon77> guys
<Dr_willis> :)
<coreymon77> can you answer my question
<fdoving> bobleny: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm is a good read.
<coreymon77> has jpeg previewing been disabled in edgy for some reason
<bobleny> Ok corey, ill shut up...
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  not that ive noticed.
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  its working here.
<coreymon77> cause for some reason, since since ive upgraqded to edgy and kde 355, it hasnt worked
<Dr_willis> it can be disabled with an option. perhaos it got set some how.
<coreymon77> other image formats work fine though
<Dr_willis> thats odd.
<Crell> Happy New Year, all.
<coreymon77> and the kde channel says its not a problem on their end either
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  try making a new user, and see if it affects them also.
<coreymon77> okay
<coreymon77> ill try that
<vulcanius> when compiling a new kernel... or rather when recompiling the same kernel for performance tuning reasons is it still necessary to recompile the proprietary ati/nvidia drivers afterwards?
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: ill be back
<Crell> I'm having an issue with K3b under Edgy.  I'm trying to burn some DVD ISO images, but it seems every other burn attempt fails.  K3b claims it succeeds, but it ends up burning only a small fraction of the disk.  The dialog includes the error "unable to WRITE@LBA=10h: Input/output error".
<Crell> When I hit burn a second time, though, it works fine.
<Dr_willis> vulcanius,  the version #'s may differ. or the old modules may get cleaned out.   so it may be needed to reinstall/recompile them
<Crell> Any idea how I can manage to burn things without creating one coaster per image? :-)
<vulcanius> Dr_willis: k, thanks man
<dhq> Dr_willis: need help setting up bluetooth i cannot discover bluetooth from my cell nothing i am using a intel dell latitude d505 laptop bluetooth builtin
<lajene> Hi, can anyone help me setting up my dualscreen?
<cathal> since u mentioned burning, i have a problem reading verbatim discs, even thoush i just burned something on to them with K3B
<Dr_willis> dhq,  bluetooth is such a hassle..  :) i relber gettting it working once ages ago.. i installed a lot of kde-bluetooth things and read the wiki page.. edited some pin file by hand.. and it magicially worked... once. :)
<Dr_willis> lajene,  what is your video card?
<dhq> Dr_willis: where do i get more info on setting it up
<lajene> Dr_willis: Its onboard on my dell inspiron 1150, how can i see the brand of the videocard?
<Dr_willis> dhq,  the ubuntu wiki/forums is where i looked.
<Dr_willis> lajene,  look at the docs for the machine? lspci output? what does the box say? :)
<Dr_willis> lajene,  for nvidia and ati cards - you will need to isntall the ati or nvidia drivers for whatever you have.
<lajene> Dr_willis: Im no shark at ubuntu, its my first installation of any other os than windows:) as far as i remember its an Intel card
<lajene> will try looking it up at dell.com
<fritsch> lajene: just do: lspci
<fritsch> lajene: in a terminal
<fritsch> lajene: it will tell you everything, just look for VGA
<lajene> Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device
<lajene> How do i setup dualscreen with that graphics card?
<coreymon77> Dr_willis: it works on the other account
<ejm> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the K Desktop Environment. To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop", or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE for other ways to get KDE
<Dr_willis> coreymon77,  that imples its some goofy user setting.  in your .kde dir - ive seen issues with that in the past. Tell that to the #KDE guys and they can proberly help ya pinpoint what one.. or do a hard core clean out of .kde :)
<ejm> I'm trying to update kubuntu to kde 3.5.5 if it exists
<Dr_willis> ejm,  thats what im using right now.. :) i dont recall doing nything special to get it.. heh
<Dr_willis> or did i update my sources.list a long time ago?
<lajene> Dr_willis: I have heard about "cinematix" or stomething like  that, was the way of doing it. But it just loads and then quits without a word
<Dr_willis> lajene,  you need to get the proper video card drivers working for your video card (whatever it is) then check in to enabling xinerama for your card also.
<Dr_willis> Ive not touched an Intel based video card in ages.. so cant help ya there if its an intel card.
<Crell> No one knwos about DVD burning issues?
<Crell> knows.  (bah)
<ejm> what intel card?
<ejm> I'm an intel user.
<ejm> I'll tell you right now that 3d accel. sucks on it, so it's better to get an nvidia if you can.
<ejm> Dr_willis, is there a webpage that has where the repo. for kde 3.5.5 is?
<lajene> I cant, its not possible to change the vga card on my laptop:( I know how to download drivers to Windows, but where do i find drivers to ubuntu?
<ejm> it should be installed automatically.
<Dr_willis> ejm,  check the Kubuntu homepage/forums/wiki perhaps?
<ejm> are you wanting xgl or beryl? because I'll tell you now--they don't work, and when they do, the rendering speed is so crappy that using Firefox and nothing else will be a challenge!
<ejm> doh!
<ejm> lol
<ejm> just found it!
<Dr_willis> ejm,  i think i just apt-get updated, and upgraded and got it. i dont see any kde specific entrys in my sources.list
<ejm> wish I'd kept firefox up for a second sooner.
<ejm> ok
<Crell> ejm: I find that varies widely with the video card in question.
<ejm> I don't like using apt-get for some reason. I prefer synaptic or adept
<ejm> what intel card are you using?
<ejm> I have an intel 915.
<Dr_willis> are a lot of the  repositories slow/lagged/down at this time? i heard mention of an earthquake in tiwan or somwhere..
<ejm> well, I just got my kubuntu started for the first time.
<ejm> Coming from a suse world, it ain't too bad.
<ejm> but, I'd like this crappy silicon agp card to work a lot Faster!
<Kr4t05> ejm: What brand is it?
<Crell> Dr_willis: There was an earthquake near Taiwan a few days ago that knocked out a lot of Asian network hubs.  If you're not going through an Asian server, though, it shouldn't have a drastic effect on your Net.
<ejm> I'm not sure. oh hang on.
<Kr4t05> ejm: run 'glxinfo' from a terminal
<ejm> SiS6326
<ejm> I don't have direct rendering.
<Kr4t05> Oh...
<Kr4t05> Man, get an nVidia. :P
<ejm> That's what I did first. I haven't done much looking around yet, so I'm not in a big hurry.
<ejm> yeah
<ejm> You can run anything with an nvidia, and it'll be fast.
<Kr4t05> ATI needs to get their act together with drivers before I'll consider them.
<ejm> I bet it's so old that the rendering on it'll be horrid if I get it working.
<draik> fdoving: What do I backup if I want to do  complete backup of kubuntu?
<ejm> hah
<ejm> suse 10.2 won't work with ati anymore.
<draik> I have only used 3.2GB and I can back that up on a blank DVD
<ejm> too many bugs.
<Crell> ATI = open source and crappy.  nVidia = closed source but pretty good.  That's been the status for many years now. :-(
<draik> I just don't know what to backup
<Dr_willis> Crell,  ive noticed my torrent downloads are low also. :P
<Crell> That could be, if there's fewer people on them.
<ejm> I'd rather have a closed source driver that supports linux really good and users will curse with the brand name.
<ejm> than an open source driver that sucks.
<ejm> like intel
<Crell> Agreed, right up until they start putting DRM into the drivers.
* Crell is DRM-free and will stay that way.
<ejm> ouch! the agp card's opengl 1.2 compliant!
<ejm> I got this crappy tower from a guy who gets stuff from the college here.
<ejm> It's got a slot 1 pentium 3.
<ejm> which explains quite a bit.
<Kr4t05> ejm: I can recommend a good OpenGL 2.0 with shaders and decent drivers for under $50
<Kr4t05> Oh...
<soulrider> Crell: why would they put DRM on hteir drivers?
<draik> If I want to create a complete backup of my kubuntu partition which is only using up 3.2GB, how would I back it up to fit on one blank DVD?
<ejm> only 256 ram..and a PS that I "modded" to fit in.
<Crell> Enforcing HDMI?
<Kr4t05> soulrider: To keep an eye on their users. The same way Sony added a rootkit to their music CDs.
<soulrider> 3.2 gb fit on one DVD
<Dr_willis> draik,  may want to check in to the 'mondo/mindi' tools - it can  make self-bootable restore disk sets.
<draik> Dr_willis: mondo/mindi?
<Dr_willis> draik,  thats  the name. :)
<Dr_willis> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2-2 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<Kr4t05> Dr_willis: I would do that, but it would take about 27 CD-R :P
<Dr_willis> !Info mindi
<ubotu> mindi: creates boot/root disks based on your system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.09-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 152 kB, installed size 732 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 ia64)
<Kr4t05> 30.67GB of data on my discs. :P
<Dr_willis> Redundant-array-of-cheap-file-servers  come in handy
<Dr_willis> 30gb? thats it?
<soulrider> Kr4t05: i got around 200 gb of data =/
<Dr_willis> 200gb? thats it?
<Dr_willis> :)
<ejm> I tried kde 4 on my suse laptop, and it looks good (with what works lol)
<_Snatch_> hi
<Dr_willis> i crammed this box full of hds.. got like 7 hd's and 1.25tb of drive space now. ;)
<Kr4t05> soulrider: I intend to have a central server weighing in at 5TB when I get my own place.
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> thats aweosme
<soulrider> i got 2 HDs
<soulrider> 240 gb total
<soulrider> i try to put everything into DVDs
<soulrider> but im SOOOOOOOOOO lazy :P
<Kr4t05> 2 HDDs. 190GB total. :/
<Kr4t05> No...
<Kr4t05> 180GB*
<soulrider> and udal layer DVDs are SO expensive
<_Snatch_> can sombody tell me how to change the sources.list file????????
<ejm> yeah
<Kr4t05> My e-penis is small, but I make up for it. ;)
<Dr_willis> _Snatch_,  its an ascii text file. use an editor you like
<soulrider> _Snatch_: press alt f2 and type "kdesu kate /etc/sources/list"
<ejm> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<soulrider> sources.list sorry
<Dr_willis> !souces
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about souces - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ejm> whichever you perfer
<Dr_willis> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<_Snatch_> thnx
<soulrider> Kr4t05: lets face it, most of us who want ac rapload of storage dont really need it
<ejm> I wish adept worked on suse.
<ejm> synaptic does already.
<soulrider> or need it for stuff thats not to nice to have :P
<soulrider> doesnt suse use RPM ?
<Kr4t05> soulrider: True.
<Dr_willis> ya got those apt4rpm stuff :)
<ejm> yeah
<soulrider> Kr4t05: probably i dont even have 7 GB of legla stuff on my HDs
<ejm> lol apt4rpm can kill an rpm distro so fast if you're not careful.
<goodthing> Dr_willis: you can use 'apt-cache policy kdebase' for that, it's not the package you have installed, but it shows that kde 3.5.5 is in dapper kubuntu.org main, which is the standard sources.list afaik
<Kr4t05> soulrider: Let me see here...
<ejm> I really hate the dri on this card. it's murder to mess with adept's settings.
<_Snatch_> soulrider: thanx so mux!
<lajene> How come i  dont get any response when using "apt-cache search racing game"?
<ejm> well, thank youi all for the konversation, but I'm going to be updating kde for a while lol. So, I'll be back after a while.
<draik> Dr_willis: Laptop is on dapper
<cntb> \o join dvd torrent http://pangea001.upc.es/ubuntu-dvd-torrents/
<draik> Dr_willis: What should I backup? What locations from "/" should I backup?
<goodthing> lajene: most likely you need to enable universe repository
<Dr_willis> draik,  depends on what you want to backup. Mondo/Mindi can backup the whole system to bootable  restore media.
<draik> I can't get mondo/mindi in dapper repos
<Dr_willis> !info mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2-2 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<draik> I'm on the liveCD anyway
<Dr_willis> not in dapper? ehh. hmm
<Dr_willis> odd.
<cntb> lajene: ?
<fdoving> !info mondo dapper
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.06-1 (dapper), package size 462 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<lajene> cntb?:)
<cntb> lajene try thus << sudo apt-cache search racing >>
<lajene> goodthing: Let me just go find out how to enable universe repository:)
<lajene> cntb: I will try that!
<lajene> what does sudo mean?
<Dr_willis> if you have a laptop and a desktop machine.  you could backup the hard drive partitions over ssh/samba/nfs/whatever to one large file i guess
<cntb> gimme a break
<goodthing> lajene: 'super user do' afaik
<Kr4t05> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<draik> I have a lag of 100s?!?!
<cntb> !sudo
<lajene> cntb: Didnt work, still dont get any response  interminal
<cntb> !repos | lajene
<ubotu> lajene: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<draik> Dr_willis: no can do with ssh
<draik> fdoving: What should I backup from the hdd? What locations from "/" do I backup?
<cntb> ubuntu change nick /nick new
<fdoving> draik: /home/ and 'dpkg --get-selections' ?
<skchang> hi! i want to use kaffeine + dvbt but it does not find any channels. it finds the dvbt stick, it has a signal. does anyone know that problem?
<skchang> and the signal "locked" is green...
<cntb> lajene: command Alt-F2 > kdesu /usr/bin/software-properties
<draik> fdoving: If I'm on the liveCD, will that get me the packages installed on the hdd?
<cntb> draik:  dont think so
<draik> didn't think so
<fdoving> draik: no, you'll need to chroot into the installed environment.
<draik> fdoving: How do I do that?
<lajene> Think i got the whole adept thing to work! thanks!
<draik> sudo chroot /media/hda5  ?
<fdoving> draik: yes.
<coreymon77> guys
<_Snatch_> what
<draik> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<_Snatch_> ?
<cntb> Cheers lajene
<coreymon77> does this wireless network adapter require ndiswrapper
<coreymon77> ?
<coreymon77> http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211
<cntb> lajene try thus << sudo apt-cache search racing >> OK now ?
<draik> fdoving: I got this error
<draik> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<lajene> cntb: Yes it works now:)
<slow-motion> n8
<_Snatch_> coreymon77: use the second option in the wireless assistant
<fdoving> draik: is it mounted as noexec?
<_Snatch_> it works for me fine
<draik> fdoving: shouldn't be
<fdoving> draik: how did you mount it?
<_Snatch_> its the wlan0
<coreymon77> _Snatch_: so it doesnt?
<draik> system settings
<coreymon77> wait a se
<coreymon77> c
<_Snatch_> i didnt need it
<Tann> Hello?
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> _Snatch_: continue on, talking to tann, its his card
* Rob-West is gonna take a nap bbl
<lajene> apt is my new best friend:)
<coreymon77> _Snatch_: explain to Tann how to get his card to work without ndiswrapper
<_Snatch_> sorry
<coreymon77> ???
<_Snatch_> i just didnt have any problem using the wireless card
<Tann> weird
<fdoving> draik:
<coreymon77> _Snatch_: its the same adapter
<_Snatch_> i dunno wat to tell him
<coreymon77> what you told me
<draik> fdoving:
<Tann> ok
<_Snatch_> ok
<coreymon77> the adapter is his, not mine
<Tann> ok
<fdoving> draik: sorry, hit enter too early. 'sudo mount -o remount,defaults /media/hda5' from the console.
<_Snatch_> Tann: open the wireless assistant
<Tann> ?
<_Snatch_> in the menu
<coreymon77> oh wait, crap
<Tann> I have ubuntu
<coreymon77> i think hes using ubuntu
<coreymon77> deos it matter?
<Tann> yes
<Tann> ubuntu has 3 menues
<_Snatch_> doesnt matter
<_Snatch_> i thimk
<Tann> it shouldn't
<coreymon77> just look for a wireless assistant program in one of the 3 menus
<Tann> it is just a different de
<Tann> ok
<Tann> none
<_Snatch_> on wireless assistant
<Tann> nope
<_Snatch_> NONE???????
<coreymon77> ???
<coreymon77> wait a sec
<_Snatch_> install it using synaptic or adept!
<skchang> i got a problem. i put my dvbt stick on a usb 2.0 port but it is not connected with full speed? what is the problem here?!
<coreymon77> Tann: its called gtkwifi for you
<_Snatch_> excuse me Tann, Can anybody tell me how to get libdvdcss2
<Tann> ok
<_Snatch_> Can anybody tell me how to get libdvdcss2??
<Dr_willis> !info dvdcss2
<ubotu> Package dvdcss2 does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> the bot can.. and the faq/wikis can
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<coreymon77> _Snatch_: maybe we should be doing this in the ubuntu channel
<cntb> where in kUbuntu can I tune current color depth ?
<coreymon77> _Snatch_: should we ask in the ubuntu channel?
<_Snatch_> yup
<_Snatch_> i agree
<_Snatch_> i just entered
<coreymon77> Tann: go to #ubuntu
<Tann> I am there
<nabla> I think you can get it from the videolan website, thats where I got it.
<skchang> how can i disable ohci-hcd? i only need ehci-hcd...
<draik> fdoving: Sorry, still won't do it
<draik> fdoving: same error...
<draik> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied
<fdoving> draik: then i  don't know. I need to go to bed, work early. nite and good luck.
<draik> g'night. thanks again fdoving
<crimsun> draik, where is the chroot located?
<crimsun> draik, as in, which device? Is it on an external usb device?
<draik> crimsun: sorry, I was away.
<draik> crimsun: Its internal hdd... hda5
<draik> crimsun: I'm on the liveCD
<crimsun> draik, check the mount options for that partition (make sure noexec is not present)
<draik> I'm actually about to nuke the entire hdd
<draik> crimsun: I'm going to nuke all partitions and just have 2 partitions... Kubuntu and Swap
<cntb> where in kUbuntu can I tune current color depth ?
* Rob-West will stay up
<cntb> where in kUbuntu can I tune current color depth ? pls important
<bobleny> Hey, how do I make the forward and back buttons on my mouse work?
<njee> cntb: I've always edited a text file to change the colour depth
<njee> type "sudo kwrite /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at a terminal
<njee> inside that file search for a value called "defaultdepth"
<njee> mine is set to 24, you can change it to 16, 8
<njee> save that file and then press CTRL, ALT, Backspace to restart X
<njee> bobleny: not sure, I haven't gotten mine to work either
#kubuntu 2007-01-02
<goodthing> njee: kdesu when using sudo on launching GUI's is better for what i read
<bobleny> Thats not good!
<MidMark> hi guys, last days I was trying to configure frequencies for a 15" monitor
<njee> goodthing: you're right, sudo will mess with the file permission proterties I think, but in this case its already all set to root so I don't think it would make any difference, right?
<cntb> sudo apt-get install planetpenguin-racer
<MidMark> the problem is: every range I put (also the right one found on internet) results in the same interlaced screen
<MidMark> I've just set the HorizSync and the VertRefresh in xorg.conf ... what can be wrong?
<MidMark> any idea?
<goodthing> njee: no it was something with failing to re-login as sudo for the comand after that point, kwrite might just work though with sudo. I am not sure how many problems are with it to be honest.
<skchang> how can i start modules at system start?
<goodthing> *command
<skchang> automatic modprobe...
<njee> goodthing: oh ok, thanks for the advice....everyone listen to goodthing :)
<MidMark> is there a way to configure the monitor under kubuntu without GUI?
<goodthing> i wouldn't advise on that ;)
<_Snatch_> hey dudes
<_Snatch_> check this out
<_Snatch_> type: ubotu is a bot
<_Snatch_> and ubotu says:
<_Snatch_> and ubotu says:
<notech> MidMark: using the resolution and refresh rates specified by your monitor docs?
<_Snatch_> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> _Snatch_, stop playing with the bot
<_Snatch_> !!!!!!!!!!
<_Snatch_> xDDDDDD
<RogueThunder> Excuse me, anyone here compitent in getting a windows computer to share its internet connection with a box running kubuntu... im lost... on both sides >.<
<noiesmo> RogueThunder, install firestarter its a gui that will allow you to share internet connection on ubuntu
<noiesmo> !firestarter | RogueThunder
<ubotu> RogueThunder: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<MidMark> notech: I used it, but nothing!
<MidMark> I've a nec multisync m500 and I've set:
<RogueThunder> >.< yeah, see, its this poor windows box that has the inet (over wireless)
<MidMark> HorizSync 31-69 and VertRefresh 55-120
<RogueThunder> Still gona need firestarter?
<MidMark> accordingly to: http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/nec/multisyncm500.html
<noiesmo> RogueThunder, On the M$ box open control panel goto network options right click on the adaptor then from there you should be able to find internet connection sharing not sure which tab of the top
<RogueThunder> >.< Yeah, i found that, it complained about a ton of things when i tried that infortunately...
<MidMark> notech: is it correct?
<notech> MidMark: sounds right then, assuming you restarted X
<RogueThunder> Mostly, i dont think the 2 are networked together right atm, actualy im damn sure of it.
<MidMark> notech: ctrl+backspace and startx->still interlaced
<noiesmo> RogueThunder, :(
<notech> MidMark: sorry, no idea. maybe it's something with the driver, or monitor failing?
<RogueThunder> noiesmo, im using a crossover cable, and, atm neither computer is setting up lan ips for them, so... windows is annoyed that it doesnt have a proper ip...
<MidMark> notech: no idea, so I came here :)
<hepme> how can i configure katapult?
<MidMark> notech: thanx anyway
<notech> RogueThunder: not XP Home i hope
<RogueThunder> noiesmo, atleast, thats what the error windows ics sounds like its saying.
<RogueThunder> notech: hahaha, no, pro.
<niko_> hello i want to know how to configure the KDE login screen with kdmtheme, i installed it but i don't see it anywhere
<noiesmo> RogueThunder, adsl or cable
<notech> RogueThunder: win should be offering dhcp to linux
<bobleny> Is there a LAMP for Kubuntu?
<noiesmo> !lamp | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<RogueThunder> no-s: Cable over wireless network, win... seems to be demanding it from the linux box atm... >.<
<_Snatch_> !ogame
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ogame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Snatch_> dudes, do not miss this: httpogame
<notech> then windows is misconfigured for connection sharing
<_Snatch_> dudes, do not miss this: http://www.ogame.org
<RogueThunder> Lovely, now ive gota track someone down who has a clue about that >.<
<_Snatch_> dudes, do not miss this: http://www.ogame.org
<RogueThunder> ... oh... that explains everything >.< ouch
<RogueThunder> ^.^ windows is stupid.
<coreymon77> guys
<coreymon77> does iwconfig work with wpa-psk keys?
<cntb> Ctrl Alt + ( X resol ) does not work .what to do ?
<coreymon77> guys?
<cntb> Ctrl Alt + ( X resol ) does not work .what to do ?
<_Snatch_> coreymon77: i think it does
<_Snatch_> coreymon77 but im not sure
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> he entered the iwconfig just like normal
<coreymon77> and it said that his key was not a valid argument
<_Snatch_> Does AnYoNe Know fast and gOoD p2p softwAre for kubuntu?????????
<cntb> Ctrl Alt + ( X resol ) does not work .what to do ?
<cntb> _Snatch_:  amule
<_Snatch_> cntb: aMule is slow
<cntb> _Snatch_:  sudo apt-get install amule
<notech> cntb: should probably start by looking at your xorg.conf to verify it has multiple resolutions defined
<_Snatch_> i have amule
<_Snatch_> but its soooooooooo slow
<cntb> emule network maybe slow
<_Snatch_> no its not that
<cntb> tyvm notech
<cntb> it has
<cntb> will pastebin it
<notech> try the other ctrl+alt maybe?
<karmikaze> anyone here use beryl and notice it kicks adept manager out of the task bar
<_Snatch_> cntb: amule goes a 1.0 kb/s
<_Snatch_> + it only downloads 1 thing at a time
<cntb> Ctrl Alt + ( X resol ) does not work .what to do ?
<cntb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/179/ there yu have my xorg.conf
<cntb> notech: ?
<coreymon77> guys, how do you use iwconfig with wpa-psk keys
<cntb> _Snatch_:  how about torrents ?
<cntb>  Ctrl Alt + ( X resol ) does not work .what to do ?
<cntb> [01:44]  <cntb> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/179/ there yu have my xorg.conf
<notech> cntb: hope you missed part of it cuz its set for depth 24 and you only show them defined up to 16
<_Snatch_> cntb: tried it, works better than amule, but still doesn't meet my needs...
<_Snatch_> cntb: anyhow i also installed limewire for linux, but it doesnt run
<arrenlex> I can't change the language in KDE 3.5.5. I have kde-i18n-engb installed, but if I try to add British in kcontrol>country\region&language, nothing happens. It appears in the list, but clicking on it has no effect. How can I fix this?
<cntb> arrenlex: could restart help you ?
<arrenlex> The same for other languages, like Russian (kde-i18n-ru). Appears in kcontrol, nothing happens if you click i.
<arrenlex> t.
<arrenlex> cntb: Tried it.
<arrenlex> cntb: Tried restarting KDM, tried restarting X, tried restarting the computer, in that order.
<hepme> limewire for linux? why not amule
<xkhing>  Anyone here get this error before " the process for the file protocol died unexpectedly?" while booting up KUBUNTU live cd?
<premier> hello
<premier> I have a problem with k3b cd burner
<premier> matthew, can you help?
<intelikey> kpersonalizer: cannot connect to X server :1
<intelikey> Hawkwind: cannot connect to X server :1
<intelikey> ?
<intelikey> Hawkwind that was a bad tab expantion
<intelikey> sion
<intelikey> .kwin: cannot connect to X server :1
<arrenlex> Is there an X running at :1?
<intelikey> well the xserver is running
<arrenlex> At :0, yes.
<intelikey> but i don't want to connect there.   i want to connect a second session
<arrenlex> You only have one X running. How do you connect to a second?
<intelikey> normally something like    twm -display :1     :)
<arrenlex> That works? o_O
<intelikey> how do you do it ?
<arrenlex> You'd have to launch another X server running on :1
<qos> hey guys ...
<qos> can somebody tell me how to add apps to something similar to windows autostart in kde?
<noiesmo> qos, use ~/.kde/Autostart
<intelikey> arrenlex i hear you.  but i'm not convenced.
<qos> noiesmo, is there no other possibility?
<premier> hey, whats the command line to change permisions?
<arrenlex> intelikey: I just can't imagine how it would be possible to start a window manager on :1 if there's no X on :1.
<arrenlex> premier: chmod <permissions> <file>
<holzmodem> hi,i try to use konqueror to browse the www. but if i send a form, or click on a link, he always will save the page as an document, why?
<noiesmo> qos, its all i do maybe otherway like rc.local but thats on system start
<soulrider> does anyone here use a pppoe connection ?
<ragnar_123> hey guys!
<soulrider> i have a strange problem, after being connected for a while, some apps acts as if iwere offline
<qos> noiesmo, thx. creating softlinks in the direactory or .desktop files?
<soulrider> hi ragnar_123
<soulrider> i have to reconnect for them to work
<noiesmo> qos, normally just softlink or a little script
<premier> Im trying to burn an iso using k3b and it keeps crashing.  About 10 secounds in, it says "Cdrecord has no permission to open the device.  You may use K3bsetup to solve this problem
<deb_noob> can anyone tell me what widget style kubuntu uses? under... kcontrol >> appearances & themes >> widget style
<soulrider> back
<noiesmo> premier, add your user to the burning group you may need to add then set burning group on k3b
<draik> I cannot enable my cdrom drive. My error message is "An error occurred while enabling /media/cdrom0. The system reported: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<draik> anybody have a clue?
<ragnar_123> I did install the kubuntu-desktop yesterday, and tried kde for the most of today. However I think my computer seems to run slower with two desktop's, and I better like gnome. How do I uninstall the package, and all the packages which came included?
<deb_noob> can anyone tell me what widget style kubuntu uses? under... kcontrol >> appearances & themes >> widget style
<draik> ragnar_123: install gnome-desktop. AFAIK that should take care of it for you
<vulcanius> draik you need to specify the file system when mounting CDs
<superjoe> is there an easy to connect to a wireless router in kubuntu
<vulcanius> deb_noob: look in synaptics for Metapackages and remove the kubuntu one
<ragnar_123> draik: thanks, shall I install it with apt-get, or aptitude?
<superjoe> anyone I can't figure out how to connect to wireless network
<superjoe> can anyone help?
<ragnar_123> draik: no package named gnome-desktop, do you mean ubuntu-desktop?
<draik> vulcanius: I did. I placed it as iso9660 - CD-ROM
<draik> ragnar_123: I would go with apt-get
<draik> ragnar_123: But that is just personal preference
<draik> ragnar_123: Yes. Sorry
<ragnar_123> draik: cool :D great community!
<draik> vulcanius: Any clue about what else I might be doing wrong?
<draik> ragnar_123: You're welcome. Enjoy!
<superjoe> I can acces my wirelss router on my dual with xp but haven't a clue in kubuntu
<vulcanius> draik: somehow your not setting the filesystem type correct
<ragnar_123> draik: apt-get autoremove did the trick :D
<draik> vulcanius: I have the following.... type: iso9660, Mount Point: /media/cdrom0,  Device: /dev/hdc
<ejm> how would I get dri going on a silicone video card?
<draik> vulcanius: I'm not sure what I'm skipping here
<ejm> I'll have the model in a sec.
<ejm> 86C326
<ejm> it's a rather old video card.
<draik> I wonder if maybe I don't have the proper /dev/hd*
<vulcanius> draik: that could be it
<draik> How do I check the hd* corresponding to my cdrom drive?
<vulcanius> draik: try doing "dmesg | grep cdrom" in a terminal
<PhinnFort> how do i find out which program has openend a specific port on my machine?
<vulcanius> if that shows nothing then try "dmesg | grep CD" or "dmesg | grep DVD"
<PhinnFort> i just happened to do an nmap of my machine, and amidst all the normal ports, there was 548
<draik> hmm
<felipe__> Hi guys, I need some help wich apache/php5. When I try to open a php page the sistem ask to where to save the file or which program should open it. Don't know how to fix this....
<PhinnFort> !php
<draik> vulcanius: I have a few listings here and they all say the same thing... cdrom: open failed.
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<PhinnFort> felipe__: you need to set up Apache to parse PHP instead of just sending them out
<drbreen> anyone can tell me where to find builds (deb packages) of OLPC sugar for {k|x}ubuntu ? i have isdn and an 133mhz cpu so compiling is out.
<intelikey> vulcanius fuser ?
<vulcanius> intelikey: eh?
<intelikey> ooops    s/vulcanius/PhinnFort/
<draik> vulcanius: It is hdc
<vulcanius> lol
<draik> and that is how I have it pointed
<draik> errr... WHERE I have it pointed
<PhinnFort> intelikey: hm?
<intelikey> scrolled just at the right time.    sorry.
<PhinnFort> :P
<intelikey> <PhinnFort> how do i find out which program has openend a specific port on my machine? <<<< fuser   ?
<PhinnFort> ah
<vulcanius> draik open a terminal and just type "mount" and see what is listed in regards to the CD
<PhinnFort> nice
<PhinnFort> tried lsof and netsta
<PhinnFort> t
<intelikey> lsof should be able to do that also
<intelikey> i'd have to man for the switches.   you can do that tho.
<PhinnFort> doing it now, thanks
<draik> vulcanius: Nothing here regarding my cdrom
<bLaZeD> sudo lsof -i TCP:6667
<bLaZeD> weill show what is using said port
<vulcanius> draik: then it's not mounted, in the same terminal do this.....
<PhinnFort> bLaZeD: thanks
<bLaZeD> np
<PhinnFort> but it's not estabelished, i'll just telnet it first
<PhinnFort> i take it i switch 6667 for 548
<arkanabar> I am hideously embarrassed.
<PhinnFort> welcome to the club
<vulcanius> draik: "mount -t iso9660 /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0"
<arkanabar> I've just installed kubuntu, and I can't remember how to generate user accounts.
<PhinnFort> bLaZeD: it's turning up blank, even when i've telnetted in
<draik> vulcanius: mount: no medium found
<felipe__> PhinnFort: When I installed at first everything worked all right, then I removed apache2 and after a while installed again and now I cant open php pages..
<vulcanius> draik: um.... got a CD in the drive? lol
<draik> yup
<PhinnFort> bLaZeD: please ignore me, i thought i was root already
<PhinnFort> ;)
<draik> well just F me without lubricant.
<vulcanius> draik: ?
<draik> I **thought** the dvd was burned
<draik> it's blank
<vulcanius> hrm....
<PhinnFort> felipe__: please run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache" in a konsole and make sure PHP(4) is loaded
<intelikey> vulcanius there is a data cd in  hdc ?
<felipe__> PhinnFort: Ok
<intelikey> or draik  which ever is working on cdrom mounting
<felipe__> PhinnFort: It threw me back to the console...
<draik> I just put the dvd that was in the laptop in my desktop and it has nothing on it
<draik> intelikey: ^^
<vulcanius> draik: was it blank in your laptop?
<PhinnFort> felipe__: i mean  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure apache2", sorry
<PhinnFort> i'm using apache1 here
<felipe__> PhinnFort: actually thats what I did :)
<PhinnFort> oh, ok
<draik> vulcanius: wouldn't read on my laptop, desktop showed it as empty
<PhinnFort> what did it say?
<vulcanius> try popping in a data CD or a music cd or something
<felipe__> PhinnFort: nothing....
<intelikey> can't mount music cd's
<PhinnFort> huh?
<felipe__> PhinnFort: yup
<PhinnFort> felipe__: try "sudo -s" and then " "dpkg-reconfigure apache"
<arkanabar> Is there somebody here who could help me complete my escape from Windows?
<PhinnFort> 2
<PhinnFort> :P
<vulcanius> oh how i forgot the small stuff
<PhinnFort> arkanabar: Jesus
<vulcanius> no wonder coworkers hate me sometimes, heh
<intelikey> that's why i asked if it was data disk      can't mount cda
<vulcanius> intelikey: it's a dvd
<arkanabar> Yah, I have Kubuntu MOSTLY set up -- need to set up user accounts
<vulcanius> draik: do "sudo modprobe loop"
<felipe__> PhinnFort: nothing
<noiesmo> !kusers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kusers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> <vulcanius> try popping in a data CD or a music cd or something <<<<<      yes i know.
<noiesmo> !kuser
<PhinnFort> felipe__: "dpkg -l | grep apache2"
<ubotu> kuser: KDE user/group administration tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 230 kB, installed size 796 kB
<PhinnFort> arkanabar: alt+f2, and type "kuser" and hit enter
<arkanabar> one moment, please
<PhinnFort> apt-get install kuser first
<PhinnFort> :P
<PhinnFort> this looks darn cool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaceBrowserLogin
<intelikey> o.O
<vulcanius> ...what am i thinking......
<ypsila> moin
<draik> vulcanius: Ok. Now what?
<PhinnFort> i won't dare think about it
* intelikey hankes head and waddels off like a confused penguin
<intelikey> shakes
<felipe__> PhinnFort: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/181/
<ypsila> happy new year to all of you
<vulcanius> draik: ignore that last thing I said, i was thinking about DVD iso for a second there.... anyways, put in a data CD and see if it automounts and if you can read it
<PhinnFort> ypsila: thank the same to you mkay?
<PhinnFort> ah
<PhinnFort> what is it with netsplits and me?
<draik> vulcanius: 1s
<ypsila> funny anyway
<foob> how come the documentation says kubuntu comes with ksirc as the default irc client, but mine comes with konversation?
<vulcanius> ZOMG, the mormons were right!!!
<PhinnFort> felipe__: "dpkg-reconfigure --force  apache"
<PhinnFort> vulcanius: they're always right
<vulcanius> lol
<felipe__> PhinnFort: ok
<PhinnFort> the world is sometimes wrong, but that's everyone else's problem
<intelikey> foob  kubuntu comes with konversation    kde comes with kirc
<ypsila> foob: any client you prefer?
<PhinnFort> ksirc sucks
<intelikey> foob what documentation ?
<draik> vulcanius: Hmmm...
<PhinnFort> konversation pwnz big time, and they're even doing a major rewrite of it now, so we get scripting;)
<felipe__> PhinnFort: nothing happens
* ypsila has opera for irc
<Jucato> draik!!!!
<vulcanius> awesome, now we can be like those l33t MIRC dud3s!!!
<draik> Could not mount device. The reported error was: mount: only root can mount /dev/hdc on /media/cdrom
<Jucato> hm... Konvi already has scripting... somewhat
<PhinnFort> felipe__: "dpkg-reconfigure --force --default-priority apache"
<PhinnFort> ?
<vulcanius> draik: use "sudo"
<vulcanius> followed by the command
<PhinnFort> Jucato: i mean real scripting
<PhinnFort> Python;)
<felipe__> PhinnFort: nothing....
<vulcanius> well there goes porting all those awesome MIRC scripts
<ypsila> mirc *shiver*
<draik> hello Jucato... It's been a while
<PhinnFort> felipe__: i really suck at debian-stuff... I'm a gentoo man in my heart;)
<felipe__> PhinnFort: Ok thanks any way
<draik> vulcanius: Will do
<PhinnFort> felipe__: what you need to do is enable PHP
<PhinnFort> felipe__: you can do it manually
<Jucato> draik: happy new year! :)
<PhinnFort> i'll see if i can dig up some tuts
<felipe__> PhinnFort: how?
<arkanabar> Phinn__:  doesn't seem to be working.  Is there a command line thingy I can try?
<vulcanius> ypsila: oh come on, you know that every time i say MIRC it makes you want to touch yourself
<Jucato> PhinnFort: is there such a thing as "fake" scripting? :)
<PhinnFort> felipe__: there's some ugly config files you need to edit
<ypsila> vulcanius: pardon?
<PhinnFort> Jucato: the existing implementation?;)
<PhinnFort> arkanabar: you need to install it first
<ypsila> it's quite funny in here :-D
<PhinnFort> search for "kuser" in "Adept Manager" or add/remove programs, whatever;)
<intelikey> ypsila at times....
<draik> vulcanius: cannot mount
<Jucato> PhinnFort: those are bash scripts. they're "real" scripts
<vulcanius> draik: what was the error you received?
<ypsila> intelikey: I only compare to other kubuntu chans
<PhinnFort> Jucato: the code to get them integrated is rather ugly
* PhinnFort notes that he is here, not in other KUbuntu channels
<PhinnFort> felipe__: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26935
<PhinnFort> someone had the same problem as you
<michi> kann mir wer sagen welche windowmanager diese suche in den menues unterstuetzt wie es bei der suse ist?
<intelikey> arkanabar    did you   alt+f2   and type in  kuser   to see if it was installed ?
<Jucato> PhinnFort: haven't seen the code. but that doesn't mean they're not real scripts, right? ;)
* ypsila notes that she is in several Kubuntu channels
<Jucato> !de | michi
<ubotu> michi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<felipe__> PhinnFort: crap.....I tried removing all apache and php and reinstalling but nothing happened...
<PhinnFort> Jucato: well, the implementation isn't "real";)
<ypsila> michi: #kubuntu-de
<ypsila> idiot
<Jucato> PhinnFort: that's better (maybe) :)
<PhinnFort> Sho_ is my hero
<Jucato> ypsila: chill :)
<intelikey> ypsila what did it do ?
<intelikey> oh some other idiot .....    nm
<ypsila> Jucato:I know him from the #kubunut-de which is my "home" ;-)
* Jucato wonders when he'll have a "home" too...
<ypsila> intelikey: nothing, not even reading :-D
<draik> Jucato, sorry. Long LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOONG lag
<draik> vulcanius: mount: block device /dev/hdc is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ypsila> Jucato: you'll find out ;-)
<PhinnFort> felipe__: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=132462&postcount=2 specifically
<PhinnFort> lol
<PhinnFort> well, my home used to be #gentoo-amd64, until i switched to KUbuntu
<PhinnFort> 30s lag here now
<draik> that was without the iso9660
<ypsila> PhinnFort: :-D see what I mean?
<IrIT^> Hey. I've just installed Bluefish with apt-get, and everytime i save, it closes with a segmentation fault.
<Jucato> freenode...
<draik> Happy New Year Jucato
<IrIT^> Any workaround for that?
<PhinnFort> ypsila: well, according to Konvi i have a 70s lag now
<intelikey> i can not get this stinking printer to work.    it's just a lexmark cj 1020   should work raw.  but i can't add a printer in kde....   and for some reason it doesn't seem to work from cli.....  </DIScusted>
<PhinnFort> IrIT^: exorcism
<Jucato> I have been residing in Kubuntu for half a year now... whether it's really my "home"... well I'll just have to wait
<arkanabar> intelikey:  I did, -- Could not run.
<IrIT^> PhinnFort: I'm not much into exorcism
<ypsila> Jucato: I wasn't even 4 weeks on kubuntu-de when I was team
<PhinnFort> use lots of garlic
<intelikey> arkanabar reason ?
<PhinnFort> doesn't do much, but it taste good
* ypsila loves garlic
<Jucato> intelikey: add the printer as root, then as your normal user choose the new printer?
<Jucato> PhinnFort: you're confusing exorcism with vampire slaying :)
<intelikey> arkanabar kdesu kuser
<PhinnFort> Jucato: nope, I just like to add garlic to anything i make
<intelikey> Jucato trying as root... can't add printer.   i click it   it times out.
<Jucato> hm..
<PhinnFort> :D
<arkanabar> intelikey:  sorry, command not found
<Jucato> PhinnFort: vampires must hate you
<prak> are anyone familiar with the dialing procedure of minicom?
<Jucato> arkanabar: kdesu kcmshell userconfig
* ypsila is hated by everyone ;-)
<intelikey> arkanabar ah  ok.     what are you trying to do exactly ?
<PhinnFort> well, i that might explain why i haven't seen one yet
<Jucato> guys, kuser isn't installed in Kubuntu
<PhinnFort> Jucato: it darn well should be
<Jucato> Kubuntu uses kde-guidance, which uses userconfig
<PhinnFort> "apt-get install kuser" everyone
<arkanabar> Trying to create a user account
<Jucato> PhinnFort: Kubuntu uses something different
<PhinnFort> :P
<intelikey> Jucato k    i've not got kubuntu  i've got kde so i didn't know.
* PhinnFort too
<Jucato> it doesn't need two user management GUIS
<intelikey> thanks for the heads up.
<PhinnFort> intelikey: http://localhost:631/
<PhinnFort> there you can configure your printing all you want
<Jucato> PhinnFort, intelikey: kuser isn't even installed by default in base KDE :P
<PhinnFort> Jucato: it is so
<PhinnFort> at least in Gentoo
<Jucato> hah
<PhinnFort> and i think Gentoo use pretty pristine kde packages
<intelikey> arkanabar you can use   sudo adduser <name>   in the shell for that  if you don't find a gui way.
<felipe__> PhinnFort: Im missing the php5.conf file in /ect/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Jucato> I'm talking about kdebase here, PhinnFort
<ypsila> hrhr michi changed to #kubuntu-de
<Jucato> not a KDE ebuild or metapackage
<PhinnFort> felipe__: you should link it from /etc/apache2/mods-available or something similar
<PhinnFort> Jucato: Gentoo uses plain KDEBASE
<PhinnFort> only with security fixes
<intelikey> Jucato i said i have kde.   not just kdebase     all i did is   apt-get install kde    and i have kuser      also of note this is dapper.
<PhinnFort> more or less
<arkanabar> intelikey:  the last one worked.  I'd actually asked for a command line utility but missed the response, if any
<arkanabar> Anyway, that done, I'm getting out of this oem install account.
<intelikey> arkanabar hehhe i missed the request.  sorry.
<foob> when i try to launch amule in kde it just disappears, doesnt laucnh, dont see it down in the task bar anywhere. any idea why?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: do you manage to get the printer installed?
<intelikey> no
<prak> are anyone familiar with the dialing procedure of minicom?
<PhinnFort> http://localhost:631/
<PhinnFort> prak: no
<PhinnFort> foob: try to run it in Konsole
<PhinnFort> it might say what is wrong
<intelikey> looks like it's gonna time out PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> waddayamean?
<foob> well when i run it in console it works, that's the thing
<foob> but not from the menu
<intelikey> <PhinnFort> http://localhost:631/  <<<<< looks like it's gonna time out.
<foob> but it does appear to launch it only to quickly close
<PhinnFort> intelikey: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<felipe__> PhinnFort: I did the linking. I'll restart to see if anything changes
<PhinnFort> felipe__: ok
<intelikey> i just started cupsys by hand....
<PhinnFort> whops
<PhinnFort> well, don't
<intelikey> but i'll restart it if you think it will help.
<PhinnFort> are you sure it read the configs from the right place?
<intelikey> no i havn't don't anything to cupsys sense installing it....
<arkanabar> Yay!  Many thanks, all.
<PhinnFort> well, i meant when you restarted it "by hand"
<intelikey> why would it not ?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: have you tried doing it "System Settings"?
<PhinnFort> intelikey: sometimes the init-scripts passes special flags, like port it listens to or config file to read
<intelikey> PhinnFort kconfig > piriferals > printer > add > printer/class    times out.
<felipe__> PhinnFort: I restarted my pc and everything is working all right :?
<intelikey> well actualy there is no time limit.   it just sits there.
<PhinnFort> felipe__: hooray!
<crackcorn> in kubuntu when i send something to another desktop, it doesnt disapear off my current desktop taskbar, but in gnome it would. is there a place where i could configure it like that
<PhinnFort> merry new year and all that
<foob> happy futurism
<PhinnFort> crackcorn: yes
<felipe__> PhinnFort: Not sure why the reinstallation forgot to do the linking tho the load and conf files...
<foob> is there a good ncurses based mp3 player? maybe like a front end to mpg321
<felipe__> PhinnFort: thanks for all the help :=)
<PhinnFort> felipe__: me neither, i thought the dpkg-system should handle that kind of stuff easily
<PhinnFort> no problem at all
<crackcorn> ah i found, thanks
<PhinnFort> foob: yes
<PhinnFort> yw;)
<foob> phinn whats it calllllled? :)
<PhinnFort> heh...
<Jucato> hm...... kuser is part of the kdeadmin module, as far as KDE is concerned http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdeadmin/kuser/
<felipe__> PhinnFort: Could it be a bug?
<PhinnFort> you ask tricky questions
<PhinnFort> Jucato: kdeadmin is pretty standard, afaic
<PhinnFort> felipe__: i don't think so
<Jucato> PhinnFort: but not part of the kdebase module
<Jucato> http://websvn.kde.org/branches/KDE/3.5/kdebase
<PhinnFort> Jucato: well, you need KDECORE if you want KDEBASE, afaik
<intelikey> but kde is a meta that pulls in most everything k
<saree> in konsole how do i know if im root? i am using sudo in front of my command "sudo apt-get install w32 codecs"
<PhinnFort> saree: look for a hash mark
<Jucato> PhinnFort: yep, but kdeadmin is still not part of kdecore
<PhinnFort> if it's a $, you're not root
<PhinnFort> Jucato: most of KUser is in kdecore
<PhinnFort> :D
<saree> i have no has just a $
<PhinnFort> afaik
<PhinnFort> saree: then you're not root
<saree> how do i get root?
<PhinnFort> # = root, $ = normal user
<PhinnFort> sudo -s
<PhinnFort> should do it
<matthew_> or sudo -i
<Jucato> saree: you don't need a root prompt to install things, that's what sudo is for
<Jucato> saree: but w32codecs are not in the repository, so it won't work
<saree> kool thx
<PhinnFort> or sudo su .
<PhinnFort> or sudo su -
<PhinnFort> wtf is mrtg?
<PhinnFort> !mrtg
<ubotu> mrtg: multi router traffic grapher. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.14.3-1 (edgy), package size 503 kB, installed size 1300 kB
<felipe__> PhinnFort: to which user should the files in www belong?
<arkanabar> Is there some reason that surfing on Konqueror is 30s slower than Firefox in Win2kpro?  Or is that Verizon?
<saree> isnt w32 codecs the pkg for win media?\
<PhinnFort> felipe__: i think "apache"
<felipe__> PhinnFort: ok
<PhinnFort> arkanabar: how 30s slower?
<PhinnFort> felipe__: but i'm not very sure
<Jucato> saree: yes. but you need to download it manually. it's not available in Ubuntu's repositories for legal reasons
<PhinnFort> it's a legal mess
<intelikey> hey i finally got an add printer screen.    but the two windows panes "manufacture" && "modle"  are both empty....   so how do i select a driver ?
<saree> isnt it in multuverse?\
<Jucato> saree: nope
<Jucato> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<saree> how do i get all my codecs then?
<Jucato> saree: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/WindowsCodecs
<arkanabar> pages that load in under 3s thru Firefox under Win2k take 25s thru Konqueror under Kubuntu, over a verizon dsl connection
<PhinnFort> arkanabar: try in Opera
<PhinnFort> also, make sure you don't have anything else using your bandwidth
<arkanabar> Uh, you guys in Konversation
<arkanabar> Not sure I have Opera
<PhinnFort> i'm heavy
<PhinnFort> Opera pwns at speed
<flaccid> is there any alternatives to gimp
<PhinnFort> intelikey: have you uninstalled foomatic?
<PhinnFort> flaccid: krita
<PhinnFort> !krita
<ubotu> krita: a pixel-based image manipulation program for the KDE Office Suite. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.5.2-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 2463 kB, installed size 7768 kB
<intelikey> foomatic ?
<PhinnFort> much more like photoshop than GIMP though
<intelikey> probably
<felipe__> PhinnFort: actually the user is www-data, now everything is working
<flaccid> thanks PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> felipe__: good:D
<intelikey> well actually more like it was never installed.
<PhinnFort> flaccid: yw;)
<PhinnFort> intelikey: i think that foomatic has most of the printer drivers available
<Daisuke_Ido> i would recommend gimpshop (a retooling of the gimp UI to make the learning curve a little less steep for photoshop users)
<PhinnFort> that's what i installed when i needed printing in gentoo
<Daisuke_Ido> although, it *is* still the gimp
<PhinnFort> Daisuke_Ido: still doesn't support all the stuff that Krita supports
<PhinnFort> advanced color management, etc.
<PhinnFort> krita is getting there fast;)
<Daisuke_Ido> right
<Daisuke_Ido> like i said, it's still the gimp, with a modified UI
<PhinnFort> yeah
<intelikey> hmmmm /me does    tty23 [root@~]  urpmi printconf
<Daisuke_Ido> and i haven't really used Krita that much yet.  apparently i should, though :)
<PhinnFort> 2s lag here now, according to konvi
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> it pulls in foomatic-db and friends
<PhinnFort> i'm still not too familiar with Krita, so i tend to use Gimp if i need something quick
<intelikey> yeah while i'm installing from the net i'll lag like a big dog
<flaccid> well atm gimp is not filling bg color correctly
<PhinnFort> flaccid: try Krita and see how you like it
<flaccid> PhinnFort: wtf, krita cannot do .gif ?
<PhinnFort> i thought so
<PhinnFort> the maintainer might have disabled it for some reason
<intelikey> why would cupsys install without foomatic-db if it has to have it to config ?
<PhinnFort> it doesn't need it
<PhinnFort> foomatic just has a lot of drivers, but not all
<flaccid> linux is starting to be impracticle for me
<flaccid> impractical i mean
<PhinnFort> well, gif is very bad
<PhinnFort> it sucks even
<PhinnFort> i don't think i have a .gif file
<flaccid> indeed
<intelikey> impartical too
<flaccid> ie6 doest not support transparent png...
<PhinnFort> ie6 is not very good either
<saree> how does enlightenment compare to KDE?
<PhinnFort> and with a quick hack it supports it very well
<intelikey> i have lots of .tiff files
<PhinnFort> saree: it's incomparable
<flaccid> PhinnFort: yes the mainstream populous like shite software
<PhinnFort> tif is okay
<flaccid> PhinnFort: the hack requires javascript
<PhinnFort> but i prefer png
<PhinnFort> but our printing company prefers tif
<PhinnFort> flaccid: ?
<PhinnFort> i thought you just put a bg-color or something to it
<PhinnFort> css
<flaccid> nope
<saree> phinnfort in what way?
<flaccid> css != making transparent gifs work :)
<PhinnFort> try to start somewhere
<PhinnFort> i just skimmed through Digg when i saw it
<PhinnFort> didn't read it
<PhinnFort> ;)
<flaccid> basically i need to change 2 pixels and gimp won't use FG color
<flaccid> krita doesn't support gif
<PhinnFort> also krita has much better support for big files, afaik
<intelikey> .tiff is topigraphical maps that i have to use...  i could probably convert them to something else but tiff is supposed to be lossless  so...
<flaccid> so basically linux sux today
<Jucato> krita doesn't support gif?
<flaccid> Jucato: doesn't appear so
<PhinnFort> flaccid: try kpaint then
<flaccid> ok
<PhinnFort> i thought you needed fancy filters and stuff
<Jucato> hm.. that's quite.. unusual...
<PhinnFort> kpaint is also part of "standard" kde
<flaccid> !info kpaint
<ubotu> Package kpaint does not exist in any distro I know
<PhinnFort> !kpaint
<flaccid> haha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kpaint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> fsck
<flaccid> hmm what package is kpaint in, PhinnFort
<intelikey> or xpaint
<flaccid> ok i'll try that
<PhinnFort> kolourpaint i mean
<PhinnFort> !kolourpaint
<ubotu> kolourpaint: a simple paint program for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1041 kB, installed size 2348 kB
<PhinnFort> fsck my memory;)
<intelikey> there is an   tkpaint - Versatile bitmap/pixmap editing tool
<intelikey> also
<PhinnFort> tk?
<flaccid> ok thanmks
* PhinnFort shrugs
<PhinnFort> stick to K-programs if you can;)
<intelikey> yeah i think that used to be kpaint PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> mhm
<intelikey> PhinnFort hehhe  i could say that about x<programs>  :)
<Jucato> flaccid: might want to ask in #koffice about GIF support in Krita... but I think it does support GIF, but needs a backend program to do so
<PhinnFort> or maybe the kubuntu maintainers disabled it
<PhinnFort> same reason mp3 isn't supported
<Jucato> yeah, something like that
<flaccid> helps if the kprograms work
<PhinnFort> although i thought the lzw patent had expired by now
<PhinnFort> flaccid: kolourpaint works
<Jucato> as far as Krita itself is concerned, it advertises that it supports saving to GIF
<flaccid> whats the command to run it, PhinnFort
<PhinnFort> kolourpaint
<intelikey> xman xpaint xbiff xmailbox...
<PhinnFort> apt-get install kolourpaint first
<intelikey> psudo
<Jucato> psudo?
<Jucato> is that something new?
<PhinnFort> !psudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about psudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PhinnFort> !xsudo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xsudo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> PhinnFort: its installed kolourpaint binary if installed is not in path
<Jucato> :P
<PhinnFort> martin@tripleseven:~$ kolourpaint works
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> it works
<soulrider> i have it installed
<PhinnFort> alt+f2 kolourpaint
<intelikey> hmm  oh no it was a froidian spelling of sudo  :)
<PhinnFort> freudian?
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> or him
<PhinnFort> flaccid: k-menu -> graphics -> KolourPaint
<soulrider> im SO bored
<PhinnFort> learn a new programming language
<PhinnFort> i recommend brainf*ck
<soulrider> i dont feel like doiong that today :P
<PhinnFort> ;)
<soulrider> etf
<soulrider> wtf*
<PhinnFort> listen to some good music
<soulrider> parents are sleeping :(
<PhinnFort> may i recommend Blue Foundation
<PhinnFort> get some headphones
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> turn off the box and go out side ?
<PhinnFort> or if you want free music, try machinae supremacy
<PhinnFort> intelikey: stupidest suggestion so far;)
<Jucato> hm.. that is so weird...
<intelikey> ty
<Jucato> none of the KDE Apps have a save to GIF feature, but in Konqueror, I have a right-click -> Convert to -> GIF service menu
<Jucato> intelikey: wasn't referring to you
<intelikey> [Lag 43]     so don't expect a quick response.
<soulrider> intelikey: no one goes aoutside :P
<lovloss> Anyone know a duplicate detector like kleansweep that can actually show comparisons of image files it thinks are copies? :P
<intelikey> aout   lol
<PhinnFort> i know KolourPaint has Gif support
<PhinnFort> i've used it before under Gentoo
<soulrider> PhinnFort: i think it supports png
<soulrider> brb
<lovloss> kleansweep stinks
<PhinnFort> i suspect that the Kubuntu maint's haven't noticed that the patent has expired
<PhinnFort> lovloss: how?
<bobleny> What do I do if and when a program freezes?
<lovloss> lovloss: It doesnt show you the image files
<intelikey> kill it
<lovloss> PhinnFort: that was to you lol
<ibb> use a terminal to kill
<PhinnFort> bobleny: alt+f2 type xkill and hit enter
<PhinnFort> then click on the offending window
<Jucato> PhinnFort: Ctrl+Alt+Esc does the same thing...
<Jucato> (in KDE only)
<intelikey> or click the [X]  in the upper right corner repetedly
<PhinnFort> or ctrl+esc to use kde thiny
<lovloss> someone needs to make a pic organizer that helps you sort out copies.
<PhinnFort> lovloss: try imgseek
<lovloss> hmm
<lovloss> is it in the repo?
<Jucato> lovloss: I think digikam has something like that
<PhinnFort> lovloss: it compares them visually
<PhinnFort> !imgseek
<ubotu> imgseek: Image viewer and manager with content based query. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (edgy), package size 279 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<PhinnFort> it's KDE/Python based, afaik
<Jucato> Digikam -> Tools -> Find Duplicate Images
* intelikey just does sudo kill -9 -1
<Jucato> I am not sure if that is part of digikam itself, or of kipi-plugins
<PhinnFort> now, for the advertisement round: FREE MP3's (or .ogg's if you prefer that): http://machinaesupremacy.com/webography.html
<lovloss> :3 thanks so much guys.
<intelikey> to kill everything... !
<PhinnFort> killall -s KILL
<ypsila> good bye
<PhinnFort> Jucato: prolly kipi
<lovloss> any mp3zs of japanese rock there?
<PhinnFort> goombye ypsila
<PhinnFort> lovloss: swedish SID-metal
<PhinnFort> ;)
<lovloss> close enough
<foob> how can i tell if my machine has a floating point unit?
<PhinnFort> world's only SID-metal band
<lovloss> *bookmarks*
<lovloss> :D
<PhinnFort> foob: more /proc/cpuinfo
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> foob less /proc/cpuinfo   :)
<lovloss> always on the lookout for new kinds of music :3
<PhinnFort> lovloss: try loot, burn rape kill repeat
<PhinnFort> that's one of their best songs imho
<lovloss> try Dir en Grey
<PhinnFort> or maybe Cryosleep
<PhinnFort> ?
<lovloss> ^_^ japanese metal band
<PhinnFort> foob: kinfocenter -> cpu
<PhinnFort> ;)
<intelikey> lshw     (:
<lovloss> they are going on an american tour. i have tickets in atlanta for them
<PhinnFort> the most japanese music i have atm is Divinefire, a colab between a sweed and a japanese guy
<PhinnFort> lovloss: lucky you;)
<lovloss> cool :D
<lovloss> I cant wait. sometimes he spits faux blood on the audience
<lovloss> hmm its not streaming...
<bobleny> Yeah, It died, but why it freez???
<PhinnFort> no, it's downloadable oggs
<PhinnFort> lovloss: sounds like fun
<intelikey> *** glibc detected *** double free or corruption (!prev): 0x08179528 ***
<intelikey> Unable to read printer database.  Please ensure the "foomatic-db" package is
<intelikey> installed properly.
<lovloss> should still stream
<intelikey> just before that....  Setting up foomatic-db (20060408-1ubuntu1) ...
<lovloss> ok listening
<PhinnFort> i was photographing at a show here in norway last summer, when one of the guys on stage suddenly started to spit blood on the audience
<PhinnFort> ;)
<lovloss> sweet. we have like taste, you and I
<PhinnFort> heh
<lovloss> you might enjoy Dir en Grey.
<intelikey> so  "printconf"   is broken in ubuntu dapper.
<PhinnFort> i'll note them in my "basket";)
<lovloss> ^_^
<lovloss> dont worry, its not "anime music" :P
<PhinnFort> which song you listening to?
<PhinnFort> heh, okay
<lovloss> ooh this reminds me of Nightwish!
<lovloss> "loot burn rape kill repeat"
<michaelpo> how to setup thunderbird so that when reply there will not be a > at the beginning of every line?
<PhinnFort> nice
<crimsun> tarot's much better than nightwish
<crimsun> </offtopic>
<intelikey> or actually i guess it's  "foomatic-db"  that is hosed in ubutnu dapper   my bad.
<Jucato> hm...
<PhinnFort> Mozart pwns tarot
<lovloss> should we talk about this in an offtipic channel? its not like much is going on here
<PhinnFort> ;)
<lovloss> I really like this kind of music. Nightwish/Him/Tarot... dark melodic experimental stuff
<PhinnFort> nice;)
<lovloss> so they're instrumental?
<PhinnFort> haven't listened much to tarot
<PhinnFort> lovloss: no no
<PhinnFort> just have many instrumentals
<lovloss> just that song
<lovloss> oh ok
<lovloss> dang i like them! ill buy an album :D
<PhinnFort> the vocals aren't the best, though;)
<PhinnFort> lovloss: :P
<lovloss> *listening to earthbound*
<lovloss> or do they not have cds?
<PhinnFort> yeah
<Lam_> is there a way to get Amarok to embed the album covers downloaded from Amazon.com into the ID3 metadata tags in the mp3 files?
<PhinnFort> they're even signed with a label now
<lovloss> i like to support good music
<PhinnFort> Lam_: prolly a script
<PhinnFort> i'm listening to the Battlestar Galactica Ses2 soundtrack now
<lovloss> Same ethic that makes me donate to open source
<PhinnFort> ;)
<lovloss> the less something is forced on my wallet, the more likely i am to open it up
<PhinnFort> good coding, good musicianship
<PhinnFort> sounds like a good philosophy
<lovloss> A common one among open source people i think. We have a realistic outlook on the word "free"
<Jucato> PhinnFort: strange... digikam can save as GIF... but gwenview and krita can't... :O
<lovloss> Anyway, thanks so much for showing them to me.
<PhinnFort> Jucato: probably different maintainers
<PhinnFort> lovloss: no problem
<Jucato> yeah.... just strange...
<PhinnFort> i try to do some pr for them whenever i have the chance;)
<PhinnFort> good music needs to be spread
<lovloss> If you listen to Dir en Grey, check out the "Withering to Death" album. I think their new "Marrow of a Bone" is going to be extreeeemely heavy, and it may not be the best starting place
<PhinnFort> well, i like it a bit heavy;)
<bobleny> Any one here know how to make the forward and back buttons on my mouse work?
<PhinnFort> Zao used to be one of my favourites
<lovloss> Do you have limits to heavy?
<PhinnFort> well, i don't listen to much grindcore
<PhinnFort> ;)
<lovloss> what would you classify this as tp://youtube.com/watch?v=WfiGK1nWUig
<lovloss> http://youtube.com/watch?v=WfiGK1nWUig
<PhinnFort> one sec, need to fire up opera
<arkanabar> oh, crap.  I think I failed to set up a root account when I had the chance....
<PhinnFort> arkanabar: just sudo -s and passwd root
<intelikey> lovloss as spam in this channel
<PhinnFort> *s/and/or/
<lovloss> :(
<lovloss> k ill private
<PhinnFort> intelikey as not important in this channel
<PhinnFort> ;)
<lovloss> lol mean
<saree> can ubuntu play .avi without any codecs installed?
<intelikey> arkanabar ubuntu is not supposed to have a root passwd
<foob> no
<lovloss> i think it can. mpegs gave me problem
<Jucato> saree: no
<intelikey> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<intelikey> arkanabar ^
<lovloss> how did the word "sudo" come about
<lovloss> it sounds like ninja
<PhinnFort> switch user do
<PhinnFort> su came first afaik
<saree> what pkg i need to play em?
<intelikey> PhinnFort not super user do ... ?
<foob> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<PhinnFort> intelikey: i don't think so, but i'm not sure
<foob> read the section 'getting things working in a hurry' on that first link
<Jucato> saree: libxine-extracodecs from multiverse
<lovloss> ohhh
<bobleny> Any one here know how to make the forward and back buttons on my mouse work?
<arkanabar> I don't have the root privileges I think I'd need to install opera, then......
<arkanabar> at least, as far as I can tell.
<intelikey> su = switch user      but i thought sudo = super user do      could be wrong.
<PhinnFort> lovloss: that link wasn't too hard
<PhinnFort> just crappy vocals;)
<PhinnFort> and drums
<lovloss> "Agitated Screams of Maggots" is really wild. Not representative of their overall sound.
<saree> thx Jucato
<foob> sudo does mean 'super user do'
<lovloss> http://youtube.com/watch?v=nQ2A4m45o2U
<intelikey> arkanabar the account you make when installing should have sudoers rights.
<lovloss> i cant private :(
<Jucato> if sudo was taken from su, then, it should be "switch user do"
<PhinnFort> np
<intelikey> su - <that user>    and then do what's needed.
<Jucato> anyway, if you use "su" without any argument, it presumes you are switching to root user
<lovloss> Kyo cant sing period. He never even took lessons. For some reason, thats considered one of the cool things about the band. He has no technical ability but he just doesnt care. He's so  confident lol
<PhinnFort> flash crashed...
<lovloss> its like a fan jumping on stage and knocking the singer over
<intelikey> lovloss /msg nickserv help
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<PhinnFort> sounds nice;)
<lovloss> ahhhh
<lovloss> PhinnFort, ill also go to kubuntu-offtopic so we dont get booted
<PhinnFort> mkay
<arkanabar> yes, but that was oem, and the last thing I did while on as oem was run sudo oem-config-prepare which (according to documentation) removes the oem account.
<intelikey> arkanabar :)
<intelikey> hmmm reboot to single user mode  and add the user you want to be admin   to the admin group
<arkanabar> right.  how?
<arkanabar> or is that what the little menu dingus to the left of login form is for?
<intelikey> arkanabar usermod -G group1[,group2,...,[groupN] ] ]        and ffr  you can always test sudo  with this command    sudo echo yes       if it says "yes" it's working!      example;  usermod -G admin arkanabar
<foob> how can i tell what sound output device thing im using, (alsa, oss, etc)?
<foob> speak now or forever hold your peace
* intelikey holds peace
<arkanabar> <sigh> ... I was going to have a different account for admin purposes.  I suppose I can create it, mod it to admin, and then remove admin privileges from this account.
<intelikey> you can.
<camargo_> hello and happy new year
<camargo_> I am unable to install a Logiteck quickcam express, any suggenstions
<camargo_> ?
<intelikey> arkanabar it's not recommended by the bubuntu team.   but i often find it easier to set a root passwd and use that until i have set the box up then passwd -d -l root
<arkanabar> I may have to reinstall to do that.  I can't get usermod to work.
<bobleny> when useing the command thingy, how do I move a file from one folder to another?
<FreshPrince> hi guys
<bobleny> Hi
<FreshPrince> where can i set my firefox as defaulkt browser ?
<intelikey> arkanabar you have to be root.    reboot and select failsafe/rescue/whatever single user mode is called   at the boot prompt  and you will be roor.
<intelikey> root
<FreshPrince> when i klick on a link.. it must be start from ff
<saree> whats a good light weight equivilent to KDE?
<FreshPrince> how can i set that? :S
<intelikey> saree kde = nothing
<saree> i installed kubuntu but it makes my computer sluggish
<intelikey> saree there are several gui's for linux though
<saree> even gnome is more light weight then KDE
<intelikey> gnome xfce4 fluxbox blackbox twm icewm*  and a slew of others
<intelikey> <saree> even gnome is more light weight then KDE  <<<< no.
<saree> i was thinking either Xfce or enlightenment
<intelikey> if you want light twm or flux/blackbox if you want bloat  most of the others.
<saree> which would you reccomend intelikey ?
<foob> kubuntu uses oss for sound ?
<arkanabar> oy gevalt.  I don't think I remember ANY of my kubuntu passwords.
<intelikey> foob no alsa by default
<intelikey> foob but it can use oss.
<foob> intelikey: how come when i type lsmod only things saying oss show up, nothing about alsa?
<saree> twm and flux are a little too light weight i want something thats just not as heavy as KDE
<foob> gnome
<foob> how can i tell that kde is using alsa? lsmod says nothing about alsa
<intelikey> it depends on what you call heavy,  gnome is as resource dependant as kde on this box.
<ZeroSystem> hello, i am trying to run kubunta 6.06 live cd but it stops at a black screen saying uncompressing linux....ok, booting the kernal/
<saree> k will try it out but for interest sake. can i install enlightenment using apt?
<intelikey> foob kmix ?
<HymnToLife> ZeroSystem, try Edgy, or another distro
<intelikey> !sound | foob
<ubotu> foob: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<foob> not having problems, just wondering which sound i'm using
<foob> so i install the correct packages
<intelikey> so have a look on those links
<foob> kmix says it's using alsa
<intelikey> i told you that was default.  but that doesn't mean it's a must.
<bobleny> when useing the command thingy, how do I move a file from one folder to another?
<intelikey> mv
<noiesmo> mv /path/to/file /path/to/move/
<intelikey> or cp  and  rm
<bobleny> ty
<lovloss> hey guys. i installed imgseek but i cant find it anywhere
<intelikey> !cli | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<lovloss> !imgseek
<ubotu> imgseek: Image viewer and manager with content based query. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (edgy), package size 279 kB, installed size 1356 kB
<intelikey> bobleny see the link ^
<lovloss> see i installed that!
<intelikey> lovloss check the kmenu ?     check the command line ?
<lovloss> yep. 'imgseek' in terminal says there's no such command,  and i cant find it in kmenu
<intelikey> lovloss do# grep -e '/bin/' /var/lib/dpkg/info/imgseek*.list
<noiesmo> lovloss, try  "imgSeek" no quotes needs cap S
<intelikey> if it's got any binarries that should list them.
<lovloss> oh it is imgSeek
<noiesmo> doh
<lovloss> i wonder why its not in the kmenu :<
<lovloss> thanks tho intelikey
<noiesmo> lovloss, just add it maybe the installer doesnt add it to kmenu
<intelikey> or actually not bessarily binarry but executables.
<lovloss> gah. i wonder what *other* things ive installed didnt go to kmenu. i install so much in bunches
* noiesmo wonders if lovloss got nvidia working from the other day
<lovloss> oh! yeah, i idd
<lovloss> everything works fine
<intelikey> lovloss if you take note of that command you can do that with any package.
<noiesmo> cool :)
<intelikey> grep -e '/bin/' /var/lib/dpkg/info/<packagename>*.list
<intelikey> ffr ^
<lovloss> what does grep do exactly
<intelikey> get report
<lovloss> ah
<lovloss> well imma go organize stuff. thanks guys
<intelikey> parses text for the specified string
<lovloss> thanks :)
<lovloss> cya guys
<draik> Jucato: Hey. You busy?
<draik> Jucato: BRB
<intelikey> echo '1 2 3 4 5' | grep -o 3      <<< frivalus example
<intelikey> echo -e '1 \n2 \n3 \n4 \n5' | grep 3      <<< better example    then remove the  | grep 3     to see what grep saw befor it parsed it
<draik> Jucato: Hello?
<draik> intelikey: I can't play the audio from online samples
<draik> intelikey: any idea how to put it back?
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !streaming
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about streaming - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> oooops
<draik> intelikey: I'm not sure what it was before, but it's using mms now
<draik> I can't hear the sample music for tones
<intelikey> draik out of my ball park there.   sorry mate.
<crazy_bus> When
* intelikey does   echo -e "\a"
<draik> intelikey: Nothing regarding defaults for listening to audio?
<intelikey> draik does sound work ?
<intelikey> at all ?
<draik> sound works, I just mean the player
<intelikey> then no.  sorry.
<draik> for online audio
<crazy_bus> When I inserted a DVD or CD, it used to come up with a screen asking me what I would like to do.  However that screen doesn't come up anymore, and a CD or DVD logo doesn't appear on my desktop.  Does anyone know how I can get them back?
<intelikey> general sound issue maybe but on line sound streams   or gui players.   no.
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: does logging out then logging back in help?
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: I know k3b disables that for some reason or another
<crazy_bus> This problem has been here a few days.  In which time I have restarted my computer.  Is that the same as logging out then logging in?
<dwidmann> more or less
<crazy_bus> Would the problem be linked to switching from nvida binary drivers to nv one?
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: shouldn't be
<intelikey> no  ^
<premier> hey, do you guys know where I could go for eclipse support?
<crazy_bus> Because the autorun type screen disappeared around the same time I changed my video drivers
<intelikey> #eclipse
<premier> thanks
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: open up kcontrol, go to Peripherals -> Storage Media -> Advanced, see what's checked, maybe it got disabled somehow?
<intelikey> Unable to load the requested driver:
<intelikey> Unable to create the Foomatic driver [Brother-HL-1020,hl7x0] . Either that driver does not exist, or you don't have the required permissions to perform that operation
<mishelPlatin> Excuse me, ho can I have my opera browser java-enabled?
<draik> Anybody know how to change the default player for online audio?
<intelikey> that was from root kcontrol  btw   ^
<dwidmann> mishelPlatin: well, you have to tell Opera where Java is, that should be all there is to it
<intelikey> Jucato can you hit draik so he'll shut up
<crazy_bus> "Enable medium autostart after mount" is checked.  And thats the only checkbox not greyed out
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: well, then this probably isn't it
<draik> Jucato: Jucato:
<intelikey> hmmm Jucato seems to be absent....    AWOL
<crazy_bus> Another strange thing that happened at the same time is.  Kaffeine wont seem to play DVD's anymore.
<draik> He is busy on his IMs
<soulrider> whats better, blackbox or fluxbox ?
<draik> errr, away on his IMs
<intelikey> flux is more up-to-date  but i like bb better my self.   flux is based on bb
<soulrider> intelikey: what are some differences ?
<tgentry> can anyone tell me where I can find the power management in kubuntu so when my laptop shuts it will shutdown?
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: Kaffeine always seemed hazy at best when it came to dvd playback for me.
<intelikey> soulrider ever see dsl ?
<soulrider> uhm... no =/
<crazy_bus> dwidmann, what dvd player would you recommend?
<soulrider> i use VLC
<intelikey> dsl distro    'damn small linux'   well it uses flux      there really isn't a whole lot of diff in them.
<dwidmann> I don't know, they all seem pretty hazy ...... I bounce back and forth between Kaffeine, Mplayer, Okle, and VLC
<intelikey> defaults mainly but flux is more configurable
<soulrider> k, intelikeyim gonna try blackbox
<crazy_bus> mplayer isn't playing DVDs either.
<tgentry> need the codecs probably
<soulrider> crazy_bus: did you install decss ?
<soulrider> !css
<dwidmann> crazy_bus, do you have (and still have) libdvdplay0, libdvdread3, libdvdnav4, and libdvdcss2 installed?
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<intelikey> soulrider dsl is full gui linux in a 50m package.   :)
<soulrider> ci want  A LINUX DISTRO I CAN BOOT FROM MY USB DRIVE
<HymnToLife> !caps | soulrider
<ubotu> soulrider: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<tgentry> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> one could install dsl from 30 count box of floppy disks   :)
<draik> soulrider: DLS
<draik> !DSL
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<draik> wrong one
<premier> intelikey: , there was no one on #eclipse
<draik> DSL = Damn Small Linux
<dwidmann> intelikey: and you know somebody insane enough to do that?
<crazy_bus> That's what I don't understand.  DVD's were working properly a few days ago.  Also I have all the packages you mentioned installed
<draik> Jucato: you around?
<intelikey> premier you mean of the 80 odd users in there all were idle   ?
<tgentry> is it just one dvd thats not working or all of them?
<premier> yeah, something like that
<crazy_bus> I've tried two dvds so far.
<intelikey> premier sorry.   maybe it's the wrong ToD for them   </shrugs>
<intelikey> premier you can always try ##linux
<premier> intelikey: do you know when they're on, or where else to go?
<premier> intelikey: thanks
<soulrider> im sorry
<intelikey> or ##linuxhelp
<soulrider> i didnt mean to use caps, it was an accident
<tgentry> whats the error? also check the player settings and make sure they are still pointing to the dvd player
<intelikey> premier no.  i've been in there one time.  just before you.  only to make sure the channel was there  :)
<dwidmann> speaking of things, crazy_bus, it's not playing the dvds right, which error is it giving you, it's bound to say something right?
<soulrider> k, im gonna tru backbox
<crazy_bus> The source can't be read.
<crazy_bus> Maybe you don't have enough rights for this, or source doesn't contain data (e.g: no disc in drive). (Encrypted or faulty DVD)
<tgentry> and is the player pointing to cd or dvd?
* intelikey hides before soulrider comes back to cuss him for sujesting bb  ;/
<dwidmann> crazy_bus: pull up a terminal, "kaffeine dvd:///dev/dvd"
<soulrider> damn!
<soulrider> blackbox is fast!
<crazy_bus> I only have one drive and that is a dvd drive.  Also non-encrypted dvds seem to work.
<soulrider> and looks real good too
* intelikey comes out of hiding
<dwidmann> soulrider: yeah, it is fast ... turn off all the effects and stuff in kwin and it can be pretty fast too though ...
<intelikey> soulrider hehhe glad you like it.
<intelikey> * intelikey hides before soulrider comes back to cuss him for sujesting bb  ;/
<intelikey> -:- soulrider [n=mauro@r190-0-135-105.dialup.adsl.anteldata.net.uy]  has joined
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> i like it, really
<tgentry> !DVD
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<soulrider> but how can i minimize something ?
<soulrider> it kinda dissappears
<crazy_bus> But css dvds were player two or three days ago.
<misha> anyone know about how to get warsow online?
<intelikey> click the desktop and enable the taskbar
<soulrider> misha i play warsow
<soulrider> just downlaod it, extract it and play
<dwidmann> crazybus: did you try what I said?
<misha> soulrider: I can play
<tgentry> I would reinstall the css and see what happens
<intelikey> there is a short cut key to bring things back up too...
<misha> soulrider: but it won't connect to servers
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> firewall? =/
<misha> soulrider: routered, but it runs fine in windoze
<misha> damn
<i4get2> ping
<kkerwin> Hi. I can't find /proc/config.gz or anything in /etc that resembles a kernel config. How might I find the original kernel config for the default kubuntu kernel?
<hatta> kkerwin, I think it's in /boot
<kkerwin> hatta: Thank you very much.
<kkerwin> hatta: Ahh, yes, I see it here: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<foob> anyone know why mpg123-alsa is making my mp3s skip when i load applications but mpg321 doesn't. I have an FPU and alsa enabled, mpg123-asla is supposed to be more efficient... is there a commandline switch i have to run, or do i have to run it as root to get it to stop skipping?
<premier_> hey, guys, do you know of any good power management software for a laptop?
<foob> running it as root does fix it
<dwidmann> foob, perhaps renicing it would help?
<premier_> something that will tell me when my computer is running out of batteries, etc?
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<Hawkwind> Linux_galore_: Please don't announce your away messages publicly
<balsamic_chicken> is there an amarok theme that looks like the new window media player
<Dasnipa`> windows should be a dirty word
<balsamic_chicken> that's
<balsamic_chicken> helpful...
<Dasnipa`> why dont you ask the amarok devs?
<Dasnipa`> /join #amarok
<angasule> I don't think amarok has themes? it's a KDE app
<angasule> skinning == evil
<balsamic_chicken> there's like a section on kde-look that was for amarok, but i didn't like anything that was there, that's why i wanted to know where other people find cool amarok themes =)
<premier> hey, do you guys know if there is a way to excute a script as the computer starts up?
<angasule> I don't actually 'see' amarok 99% of the time, it has global keys
<damian> i dont get it, when i start kubuntu, it opens kopete and konversation automaticalls
<saree> i want drivers for my vid card how can i tell which drivers to download i9 know its a Nvidia
<balsamic_chicken> u don't want that?
<angasule> damian: in linux there is 'sessions saving', which opens up the programs that were open when you shut down last time
<angasule> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<balsamic_chicken> damian: u can change it
<balsamic_chicken> damian go to systems
<damian> ok
<balsamic_chicken> damian: system setting, advanced tab
<balsamic_chicken> then go to sessions
<balsamic_chicken> session manager actually
<damian> ok gotcha so far
<damian> i'm there
<balsamic_chicken> then pick appropriate choice
<balsamic_chicken> which is
<damian> lol oops i'm in stupid mode now
<balsamic_chicken> start with new session
<damian> balsamic_chicken thanks :D
<balsamic_chicken> under on login
<balsamic_chicken> np
<damian> they did a real good job with kubuntu 6.10 for linux retards like me
<saree> GeForce2 MX/MX is my vid card so what driver should i install?
<angasule> damian: also, you might close kopete and konversation before exiting, and that way you'll still have session saving for konqueror (which I love)
<damian> angasule: that sounds like a really good idea, but being a widnows whore, i like to start my experience off with a blank session
<angasule> damian: ah, well, you have lots of bad habits to unlearn ;) have fun!
<damian> angasule: lol thanks :P
<intelikey> bad habits    :)
<mrFunky> hey all
<intelikey> </blinks>
<mrFunky> who be hittin the linux conf?
<damian> yeah they are terrble, doing things in linux is way harder than doze though
<damian> but linux seems to have infinite possibilities
<osiris> can anyone recomend a vidoe editing program ?
<intelikey> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<osiris> im looking to mix a song with varios pieces of video i capture
<osiris> and no, bot answers dont count
<Hawkwind> osiris: avidemux
<intelikey> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bLaZeD> osiris, cinelerra and kino
<osiris> Hawkwind, im looking for something with a gui that an end user might have a chance with
<bLaZeD> osiris, id go with cinelerra ive used it and it works greta for me
<damian> i downloaded a .run file, a driver for my ati vid card how do i go about installing it?
<intelikey> i like this error...   5257 tty24    S      0:24 /usr/bin/kdialog --title kwin --msgbox Will not save
<intelikey> configuration.?Configuration file /root/share/config/kwinrc not writable.?Configuration file /root/share/config/kdeglobals not writable.?Please contact your system administrator.
<osiris> i want to lace various final fantasy clips to a tune
<bLaZeD> osiris, that will do that no probs
<osiris> sweet
<Hawkwind> osiris: avidemux *is* a GUI
<osiris> happy new year BTW to ya'll
<bLaZeD> hehe same to you
<intelikey> what is it about the term "end user"  that sounds bad ?
<osiris> you know many adeot end users ?
<osiris> er adept
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<intelikey> ubotu does that so apticly
<angasule> intelikey: in fact 'end user' sounds like most coder's #1 wish, although 'terminate user' would be better wording
<balsamic_chicken> damian make the .run file executable by right clicking and choosing property, u'll see a checkbox for making it excutable on one of the tabs u'd be seeing by now, after u change, just double click the .run icon, or u can go into console, cd to the folder that contains the .run file, and do: sudo sh <file name w/o bracket here>
<intelikey> assuming a script ?
<intelikey> ssssh it's Hobbsee_
<bobleny> Hey, any one here?
<bobleny> ubotu
<bobleny> !bad bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobleny> Bye!
<intelikey> with 282 other connections to this channel why would someone think there was no one here ?
<damian> i cant change my screen resolution!
<intelikey> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<crackcorn> !tony
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tony - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pcnerd37> Hello.  I have a question for you guys
<pcnerd37> Im going to migrate my parents from XP to Kubuntu and I was wondering if there are any jigzaw puzzle games that i could install on Kubuntu for my mother whos only hobby is playing jigsaw puzzle games
<balsamic_chicken> i bet there is
<balsamic_chicken> just google
<intelikey> junior-puzzle - Debian Jr. Puzzles
<intelikey> xjig - An X11 jigsaw puzzle
<intelikey> or search the package database   :)
<balsamic_chicken> u shoudl play neverball, pissed the heii out of me on mehdi lvl 13 or 14
<goodthing> hmm, what's jigsaw? Sounds cool :)
<CzarAlex> where can I add/edit the programs that are started at start-up?
<pcnerd37> Gigsaw is the only one i have seen so far
<balsamic_chicken> goodthing google word: jigsaw and u probably find a bunch of explanation
<balsamic_chicken> !jigsaw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jigsaw - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pcnerd37> ok, thanks for the suggestion.
<balsamic_chicken> how do u make yakuake terminal transparent to background
<intelikey> pcnerd37 what i posted are in the repos
<pcnerd37> I find my parents too stupid to use windows and im tired of digging them out of the mess of viruses and spyware they seem to accumulate, so im going to force them to move to Linux so i dont have to worry about them so much
<pcnerd37> intelikey, thanks
<intelikey> you shouldn't call your parents stupid.   it reflects badly upon you.     "the apple falls not far from the tree"
<pcnerd37> this apple still believes it was switched by accident at the hospital
<intelikey> my point is proven.
<intelikey> :)
<angasule> I'm peachy
<manchicken> Hey folks, so in a compromise with my wife, I'm installing nvidia drivers so she can game a bit.
<pcnerd37> anyway, i better see if i can save thier windows at all or not just as a backup.  Thanks for the info
<manchicken> But... I'm now unable to get a driver to work...
<draik> Jucato: You around?
<manchicken> Text mode kinda stinks for browsing.
<matthew_> fdoving, I did what you said with bmc43xx-fwcutter, but I am not able to enable eth1 (wireless)...weird, huh?
<matthew_> I am having trouble with my broadcom bcm4318 wifi internal card on my lappy. What can I do? I've already tried to use gcm43xx-fwcutter and a tutorial from  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=install+ndiswrapper      any ideas, anyone?
<intelikey> !nv | manchicken
<ubotu> manchicken: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<manchicken> bcm43xx-fwcutter is kinda unstable...
<matthew_> oh...
<manchicken> I ran it for a while and noticed some seriously strange behavior.
<manchicken> lock-ups, suspend broke, etc.
<matthew_> I just want wireless to work on my girlfriends lappy...bleagh
<manchicken> Try linuxant.
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matthew_> does that have the firmware for the BCM4318 AirForce card?
<manchicken> intelikey: Your docs don't work as well in text mode ;)
<balsamic_chicken> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<matthew_> @ manchicken ^^^
<matthew_> intelikey, didn't help
<intelikey> manchicken as well as what ?
<manchicken> matthew_ I've got the exact same card.  I've found that linuxant's thingy work.
<balsamic_chicken> what's there besides qt
<CzarAlex> where can I add/edit the programs that are started at start-up?
<intelikey> matthew_ that's as far as i go with wifi.
<manchicken> intelikey: As they do in GUI mode.
<intelikey> manchicken i wouldn't know i never use one.
<matthew_> manchicken, excellent. do you have time to talk me through it, or at least watch from a safe distance?
<manchicken> Moustaches are annoying when drinking milk shakes without straws....
<matthew_> ooooh, look how cool intelikey is, he never uses a GUI....
<matthew_> lol, jk, intelikey
<manchicken> matthew_: It really is as simple as going to linuxant.com and following their instructions.
<matthew_> ok, thanks a lot, manchicken
<manchicken> matthew_: But linuxant is non-free... so I hate it.  But it works. ^_^
<matthew_> wtf?
<passwordissaman> is kubuntu something different from ubuntu?...
<matthew_> ok, linuxant is out of the question...lol, I've got no money...actually, how much does it cost?
<intelikey> passwordissaman no
<manchicken> Until we get a WORKING free software alternative that doesn't break the rest of my OS, I'm forced to use proprietary nonsense.
<manchicken> $20
<manchicken> USD
<matthew_> forever?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<intelikey> passwordissaman only the graphical user interface is different...   aka desktop
<matthew_> hmmm, might be worth it...
<matthew_> it runs well, you say?
<manchicken> Damn well.
<manchicken> I think they can't really free it though.
<matthew_> why not?
<manchicken> They're using win32/64 drivers.
<manchicken> (which they can provide)
<matthew_> bastards...so, it's just like ndiswrapper?
<manchicken> No.
<matthew_> how is it different?
<manchicken> Unlike ndiswrapper, it actually WORKS.
<matthew_> ooooooooooh
<manchicken> ndiswrapper has never worked for me in 64-bit.
<matthew_> ndiswrapper worked for me on a few boxes...just not this one...
<manchicken> I've never met anybody who had ndiswrapper working on a 64-bit machine using an airforce one.
<manchicken> matthew_: Ever set up nvidia?
<matthew_> hmmm, well, I don't care about 64-bit very much...just want the computer to work well...
<manchicken> I'm all about the 64-bit.
<matthew_> manchicken, nope, never played with video card binaries and the like...
<manchicken> I'm shallow like that ^_^
<matthew_> manchicken, but is there really that much of a boost in speed?
* intelikey wonders why his lagometer shows a 1s lag when he can bet a round trip ping in less than .8s   .....
<e1> how do i have a transparent background for the panel bar
<angasule> intelikey: because it only shows integers? :P
* matthew_ wonders what a lag-o-meter is....
<intelikey> angasule yes and should be showing 0
<angasule> intelikey: why? is it supposed to floor it?
<draik> intelikey: I'm showing 218ms for lag
<manchicken> matthew_: Not really.
<matthew_> so what's the point?
<intelikey> angasule yes.  well round it.
<intelikey> what did you get about .6 ?
<angasule> 0.8 rounds to 1, floors to 0, ceils to 1
<intelikey> but you are looking at round trip   lag is half that.
<manchicken> matthew_: I'm a sucker for marketing.
<dsmith_> question: how much RAM wouuld you say Kubuntu 6.10 consume?
<angasule> intelikey: oh, well, then there's borkedness involved
<manchicken> matthew_: I'm sure it is faster and has benefits.  I'm also pretty sure that the variable speed of my processor is more useful to me than the actual 64-bit part.
<matthew_> ah
<matthew_> you conformist you
<intelikey> dsmith_ about 65m
<e1> he's a communist
<e1> =)
<e1> i have no idea what u guys are talking about but i just saw the word conformist
<e1> anywayz
<manchicken> matthew_: I'm a non-conformist.  Most folks realize that 64-bit kubuntu doesn't let them use all of the non-free software that they want to use (e.g. flash) and roll back to 32-bit like pansies ;)
<dsmith_> hmmmm after running for a few hours its starts to creep above 1gb
<intelikey> chim-pansies ?
<manchicken> e1: No, I'm an asshole, not a communist.  The definitions are very close, but the primary difference is that I like private property ;)
<manchicken> intelikey: No.  Wussie pansies.
<manchicken> intelikey: Those are MUCH worse.
<dsmith_> 64-bit kubuntu sweet :)
<intelikey> oh
<manchicken> Anybody know where nvidia-glx-config puts the backup xorg.conf?
<manchicken> I'm having a hell of a time finding one.
<intelikey> manchicken not in /etc/X11 ?
<hanan> when running a game, I get error "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".", but glx isn't commented out of my xorg.conf... what am I missing?
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey: Do you know the vga=xxx (cheatcode) for 1600x1200 res?
<manchicken> intelikey: I only see the normal xorg.conf
<manchicken> Eh, I'll just have xorg regenerate one.
<intelikey> murchadh_bhaba not off hand    something like 797    i don't recall really
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey: Cheers, I'll keep looking. I'm using 903, which I think is 1280x1024, but I'm not near it to check. Thanks!
<soulrider> anyone know if there are any nintendo DS emulators for linux ?
<fyrewol> hello
<manchicken> Okay, damnit, how do you regenerate xorg.conf?
<angasule> soulrider: apparently, yes
<fyrewol> does anyone know a good place to get help with installing JRE
<manchicken> Stupid things not backing up confs for me and utterly failing to anticipate my laziness...
<intelikey> might have been 979 murchadh_bhaba   hehhe  i often invert/transpose and typo....
<angasule> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<angasule> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<fyrewol> thanks ubotu
<fyrewol> ive been jumping through hoops trying to do this
<angasule> !thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fyrewol> whoa.. thats cool
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey: I'll give it a go later. Thanks again, I think you're on the right track.
<fyrewol> see something new everyday
<manchicken> Anybody know how to regenerate xorg.conf?  All I have is this dirty one that nvidia-glx-config hosed.
* intelikey does rm `grep -Rie 'blabbersmack' /usr/share/man* 2>&1 | cut -d':' -f2`      to knock out the broken links in the man database
<intelikey> manchicken sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zamber> lern to configure xorg by hand!
<intelikey> Zamber hehhe
<Zamber> it's more fun that way ;] 
* intelikey does rm -r /etc/X11     to see if it's more fun
<K`zan> mplayer is not available for ubuntu?  What does one use for playing .wmv files?  TIA
<foob> it's available
<intelikey> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<angasule> !repository | K`zan
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<ubotu> K`zan: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<fyrewol> in order to run limewire do u need java installed BEFORE you install limewire?
<K`zan> foob: Not finding it in adept.
<foob> enable multiverse
<K`zan> rr will check, thank
<Zamber> !VLC
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<intelikey> K`zan but to answer your Q  vlc  :)
<Zamber> VLC is better than Mplayer :P
<foob> at some things, not all
* intelikey likes sox
<intelikey> sox is da bomb
<Zamber> I had some issues in char coding when running video with subs
<foob> i like having them both installed, kaffeine is surprisingly good. most default kde apps are very good compared to the gnome default apps :/
<Zamber> but it's my problem coz I was to lazy to change it in the conf :P
<K`zan> intelikey: I'm used to mplayer :-), now if I can just figure out what "multiverse" is as it is not in any of my repositories...
<foob> type multiverse next to universe
<Zamber> foob true, byt caffeine has problems with wmv
<intelikey> K`zan add it.
<intelikey> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe multiverse # restricted
<intelikey> without the hash if you want restricted
<K`zan> intelikey: nope don't want it restricted, reminds me too much of m$ ;-).
<K`zan> Thanks!
<intelikey> jap
<K`zan> jap?
<intelikey> yap if you like
<manchicken> Okay, that worked.
* K`zan confuzed...
<manchicken> Sweet.  Now onto the configging....
<Zamber> K`zan it's restricted coz some media formats are restricted (codecs and stuff) not mplayer itself ;P
<K`zan> Ah
<Zamber> it's legal to use it (I think. In poland it is for sure :P.)
* intelikey uses not restricted  on principae o general
<K`zan> must have done something wrong, added:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe multiverse # restricted in adept but mplayer still does not show up, even after restarting :-(
<intelikey> apply   and see
<intelikey> have to apply changes
<K`zan> Did, lemme try again.
<intelikey> K`zan ah that is an edgy system    no?
<intelikey> yes ?
<intelikey> no ?
<Zamber> mayyyybe :P
<Jucato> ugh! make up your mind intelikey!! :P
<intelikey> you don't know ?
<K`zan> pasted that in, clicked add, apply and close, still no soap.
<K`zan> Err yes, it is edgy
<intelikey> k
<Zamber> sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zamber> run it
<Zamber>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe multiverse restricted
<Zamber> paste it to the file
<Zamber> and save
<K`zan> intelikey: did it
<Zamber> btw:  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe multiverse (look! no hash!) restricted
<Jucato> mplayer is *not* in restricted...
<Zamber> run it when adept is not runnung
* Jucato yawns.... better get back to sleep...
<intelikey> kate ?    it's *ubuntu police to use kdesu for gui apps ran as root in kde   and gksudo for gui apps ran in 'nome
<K`zan> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy main universe multiverse # restricted
<K`zan> #
<Zamber> Jucato it's not? gotta check :P
<K`zan> Out of sources.list
<Jucato> Zamber: apt-cache policy mplayer... it's in multiverse
<Jucato> K`zan: remove that #
<K`zan> rr tnx
<Zamber> intelikey kdesu <- gotta remember, to many tuts from the web made me dumb :P
<intelikey> oh so me do me soooo
<Zamber> K`zan look for kmplayer package
<Zamber> in adept
<K`zan> Yep, got that but it doesn't play .wmv :-(
<Jucato> the restricted components are for those packages that you almost absolutely need but are non-free in some ways, like restricted modules and binary drivers
<Zamber> oh
<Jucato> :O
<K`zan> kmplayer sucks badly compared to mplayer :-(.
<Jucato> this was about a simple .wmv?
<K`zan> yes
<K`zan> :-)
<Jucato> K`zan: kmplayer uses mplayer
<intelikey> <Jucato> the restricted components are for those packages that you almost absolutely need but are non-free in some ways, like restricted modules and binary drivers <<<<  hehhe i don't need.  :)
<K`zan> Yep, but somehow it just doesn't seem to work as well, damnifikjnow.
<Jucato> considering you already have kmplayer/mplayer installed and the .wmv still wouldn't play, then it's probable that the file is DRM'ed
<Zamber> K`zan I have a genious idea
<Jucato> you can't play DRM'ed media...
<Zamber> convert those wmv's to avi or something like this
<Jucato> intelikey: that's what the "almost" means :P
<K`zan> vlc works!!!!!!!!
<intelikey> oh, almost means    every one but intelikey ....  got it  :)
<Jucato> intelikey: yep. exactly
<K`zan> Thanks **** MUCH ****
<Jucato> ooh vlc.... going to consider using that in their next release... Qt interface...
<intelikey> :)
<Jucato> for now, I'm juggling between Kaffeine and KPlayer...
<Zamber> form the begining I was saying that vlc rocks xD
<intelikey> sox
<matthew_> I like mplayer for the variety of supported formats, but kaffeine wins for looks...
<Jucato> until you use your mouse wheel in kaffeine...
<makuseru> anyone have any experiance with psx emulators in linux??
* intelikey doesn't have any experiance
<Jucato> nither do I :)
<intelikey> i would have just said   !i   but the bot whines about that.
<Jucato> you're mean intelikey :P
<intelikey> in what sense ?
<Jucato> making fun of other's typos... when you... nvm :P
* Jucato != mean
<intelikey> lol
<ironfroggy> any ideas why Audacity gets an error opening /dev/dsp for recording and flash apps seem to just silently fail at recording anything?
* intelikey is a mean person in a mean city in a mean country
<ironfroggy> i checked and i have rw permissions on /dev/dsp
<intelikey> ironfroggy something else using it?    arts for example ?
<Jucato> intelikey: you forgot "in a mean world, in a mean universe, in a mean existence, in a mean reality"
<ironfroggy> intelikey: duh
<ironfroggy> umm... can i get audacity and others to place nice with arts for recording?
<intelikey> no no i can't judge the world,  no standard to measure it by.    same for space....
<intelikey> ironfroggy use alsa ?
<intelikey> what will we hold the earth beside and compare the two ?    </shrugs>
<Jucato> lunch time...
<Jucato> :P
<ironfroggy> i still get the same error, even after verifying nothing has /dev/dsp open
<intelikey> philo sophe'
<matthew_> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> ironfroggy it may not be your perms but the group perms.  i.e. the app may have to use the group  ?
<intelikey> ironfroggy also try pointing at something in /dev/sound/
<intelikey> is it /dev/sound/ or /dev/snd/  ..... i forgot....
<intelikey> doesn't matter   use the link
<intelikey> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<ironfroggy> the group permissions are correct
<intelikey> you would ask.    i think it's   root:audio
<ironfroggy> but audacity doesnt offer anything but /dev/dsp in the settings
<soulrider> intelikey: both blackbox and fluxbox were fast,. but kinda confusing
<ironfroggy> yes group audio has rw permissions and im running with group audio
* intelikey <grumbles> haven't messed with audacity in ages....
<foob> how do i see my sound settings in kde? in ubuntu i had system->preferences->sound
<soulrider> go to kmenu > system settings ? sound
<intelikey> soulrider yes.  if you like minimalist  twm is  "IT!"  :)  but it takes some getting used to.
<foob> thanks
<soulrider> i like minimalistic stuff
<soulrider> but
<soulrider> in blackbox when i minimized a widnow it just dissapeared
<soulrider> forever
<soulrider> even if i had docker installed
<soulrider> i also didnt have any options in hte menues
<fildo> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Zamber> soulrider xfce is nice and minimalistic
<soulrider>  im gonna try it Zamber
<Zamber> but if you wanna have something cool and minimalistic tune up kde for your needs :P
<intelikey> soulrider and you went to     right click the desktop > blackbox > configuration > toolbar options > enable toolbar ?
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> i had the toolbar
<soulrider> but
<soulrider> it didnt show anything in it when i minimized
<soulrider> stuff just dissappeared
<intelikey> minimizid apps go there in dapper    ????  8[
<Jucato> does anyone have a newbie guide for Xen?
<soulrider> intelikey:  ???
<intelikey> idk maybe they added a bug in edgy soulrider
<soulrider> maybe
<soulrider> now
<soulrider> i got another problem
<soulrider> and its VERY annoying
<soulrider> after a while of being connected
<soulrider> some of my apps act as if i were offline
<soulrider> for example
<soulrider> im chatting with you right now
<soulrider> but
<manchicken> Okay, so I've got xgl running, but the resolution is hosed.
<soulrider> i cant open any sites in opera or firefox
<soulrider> or apt-get anything
<manchicken> I can't find anything in the docs for that.
<soulrider> i have to reconnect for anythign to work
<Jucato> !xgl | manchicken
<ubotu> manchicken: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Jucato> check that channel. I presume those who know about XGL are in there
<intelikey> soulrider i'm networking illiterate  but that does not sound desktop related.    are you on a wifi card or something ?
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> cables
<soulrider> i mean
<soulrider> if i reconnect my dsl
<soulrider> it works fine
<soulrider> argh, brb, need to reconnect
<intelikey> idk  i've never seen one have a working connection but other apps couldn't use the connection.     i have seen chat clients not work when they were connected and the connection reset on them    they have to be reconnected even tho they are still running and showing a channel and the connection is good.    they still ping out.          </shrugs>
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> but im connected
<soulrider> hold on
<Jucato> there were times when I can only connect to IRC and Torrent, but not to the web and IM's
* intelikey looks despretly for "on"   but can't find it....
<Jucato> in my case it was a DNS problem...
<intelikey> soulrider see Jucato     and good luck to your penguin
<intelikey> i'm went
<Jucato> quack
<intelikey> i'm left
<Jucato> :)
<soulrider> oh
<Jucato> you're down...
<soulrider> Jucato: you got a dsl connnection too
<soulrider> what did you do to fix it
<Jucato> ADSL PPPoE
<soulrider> yeah, i got an ADSL connection too
<Jucato> you can connect to IRC but not the Web? (HTTP)
<soulrider> yeah
<Jucato> I changed DNS/nameservers
<soulrider> also
<soulrider> if i use rpppoe to connect
<soulrider> it connects
<soulrider> but nothing uses the connection
<soulrider> how did you do that
<Jucato> edited /etc/resolve.conf
<soulrider> can you guide me ?
<Jucato> I'm using the DNS provided by openDNS
<Jucato> soulrider: ok. first make a backup of your original file.
<Jucato> sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf /etc/resolv.conf.orig
<soulrider> done, im ready for editing
<soulrider> i have
<Jucato> hehe first we make a copy that will hold the new DNS
<soulrider> nameserver 200.40.220.245
<soulrider> nameserver 200.40.30.245
<Jucato> sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf.newdns
<Jucato> use these nameservers
<K`zan> Crap, avr-gcc is an old one :-(
<Jucato> nameserver 208.67.222.222
<Jucato>  nameserver 208.67.220.220
<soulrider> you sure it will work?
<soulrider> those are not like
<soulrider> india only or anything
<Jucato> soulrider: http://www.opendns.com/start/unix.php
<Jucato> I am not in india, fwiw
<soulrider> Jucato: you have a funny name, as in real name
<soulrider> i thought you wer ein india =/
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> soulrider: anyway, did you put the 2 lines in the /etc/resolv.conf.newdns file?
<soulrider> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> i wonder how difficult it's going to be to get the original unreal tournament running under linux
<soulrider> well
<Jucato> soulrider: Ctrl+O to writeout/save, Ctrl+X to exit
<soulrider> i kind of put it in resolv.conf :P
<Daisuke_Ido> loki's site is down, so... :\
<Jucato> soulrider: oh ok... well, here's the problem if you did it like that..
<Jucato> soulrider: resovl.conf usually resets to the original DNS after a reboot
<Jucato> well not 100%, but 95% of the time, iirc
<soulrider> oh crap
<soulrider> BRB
<Jucato> soulrider: the reason I wanted you to put it in a separate file was so that changing from the original to the new dns would be as simple as "sudo cp /etc/resolv.conf.newdns /etc/resolv.conf"
<soulrider> but i ahve to do it after every reboot ?
<Jucato> soulrider: not really, only when your original DNS is acting up... I'm not sure how to make the changes permanent...
<soulrider> you know, you can change the dns in the system settings thingy
<Jucato> soulrider: yeah you could. but it also resets. this way, you have a backup
<Daisuke_Ido> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning.
<Jucato> or theoretically, you would...
<ubuntu> hello
<kubuntu> hello?
<kubuntu> anyone there?
<matthew_> hello
<matthew_> what's up?
<e1> how do i make yakuake screen transparent to background
<Jucato> right-click -> Schema ?
<Jucato> Yakuake's settings are mostly like Konsoles
<pulaski> hello
<pulaski> I've got a new install of kubuntu edgy eft 6.10 and I occasionally hang on restart.  When I try to reboot after such a hang up kubuntu drops into initramfs.  Has anyone here experienced anything similar?
<hilltop_> Good evening, anyone still up??
<veronica> I am
<hilltop_> Hi, been a long day , but I have a question:
<hilltop_> I would lke to burn a DVD iso of the new KNOPPIX. K3b says it won't burn more than 4GB. KNOPPIX is about 4.3GB depending on how you count bytes. Using a KDE distro. Now what??
<veronica> it's actually morning here but shoot
<hilltop_> KNOPPIX is about 1.0043*4GB.
<veronica> have you looked for another dvd burning program in repo?
<hilltop_> 1GB is actually 4294967296 bytes.
<veronica> odd k3b wont burn it though
<lovloss> How do you program something in c++ that will create a window in KDE? o.o im tired of my programs only doing things on the comman line
<Dasnipa`> lovloss, gtk
<lovloss> Dasnipa`: gtk? :3 wassat
<Jucato> Dasnipa`: you do know that KDE uses Qt, right?
<Dasnipa`> i forget what the c++ wrappers are for gtk but that is a good option... QT is another good option
<Jucato> lovloss: GTK and Qt are GUI toolkits that you can use to create GUI programs
<Jucato> Dasnipa`: gtkmm
<Dasnipa`> either are fine options
<hilltop_> I'm willing to use a command line if need be. What would be a good program?
<lovloss> So where do i go to get them ^_^
<Jucato> Qt is already C++ based, and KDE uses Qt... so if you're planning to make GUI apps in KDE, Qt would be the primary and natural choice
<Dasnipa`> yes Jucato is correct here
<hilltop_> veronica, any ideas?
<lovloss> Jucato: but where do i get it? or is it already her
<Jucato> lovloss: Qt is already installed (because KDE uses it). I presume you already have the kde-devel package installed. KDevelop and QtDesigner would be the apps you will want to use
<Dasnipa`> lovloss, it is a fairly complex library. you will first want to learn it but youll have to get the library so that you can compile programs with it
<veronica> hilltop_: working on it ....
<lovloss> Ohhh i see.... so i have to learn this library then
<hilltop_> veronica, thank you.  I have a stack of books here and suddenly they seem worthless.
<Jucato> lovloss: there are other options. Python can do GUI apps too, afaik
<lovloss> true, but im going down the c/c++ path
<Jucato> but since you're looking for C++, Qt (and gtkmm) would be the best for you
<Jucato> or probably wxWidgets...
<hilltop_> veronica, The DVD package says they store 4.7GB. shrug.
<veronica> hilltop_: That happens. doesnt mean they are worthless
<lovloss> now, this library existas on my computer i take it. Can i look at it? does it have a manual?
<Dasnipa`> theyll have a tutorial on the website
<Dasnipa`> and probably many books you could buy on it
<lovloss> i see u.u
<Dasnipa`> you can also take a look at it
<Jucato> lovloss: the qt3-doc package has the Qt Documentation
<Dasnipa`> and also programs that are written with it
<Dasnipa`> for examples
<lovloss> okie... guess i have my work cut out for me
<Jucato> lovloss: there are lots of documentation out there... but take note that knowing how to program in Qt doesn't necessarily equate to programming in KDE...
<lovloss> how do you view -doc packages btw? i coiuld never figure that out
<hilltop_> veronica, the message from K3b said 4GB limit like it was some coding issue, I note that I could not back up the iso file to my FAT32 drive.
<veronica> hilltop_: Gnomebaker says that it will burn dvd to 4.38 not sure if it will will do iso though
<Jucato> lovloss: depends, usually they can be viewed in the KDE Help Center, or in KDevelop or QtDesigner once installed
<lovloss> aha
<lovloss> well im going to go try it out. thanks guys
<veronica> hilltop_: what version of kubuntu are you using?
<murchadh_bhaba> hilltop_: Max file size for a single file on a FAT32 is 4GB!
<Jucato> lovloss: you might also want to check out http://developer.kde.org, http://developernew.kde.org, http://quality.kde.org, http://women.kde.org for some tutorials, if you're looking for KDE-specific programming stuff
<veronica> hilltop_: murchadh_bhaba is right about that
<hilltop_> veronica, 4 GB, right I knew that and so am now wondering about K3b.
<murchadh_bhaba> hilltop_: You'll need room on a different partition for a full 4.7GB iso!
<veronica> hilltop_: k3b works fine for me as long as it is ubder 4gb
<veronica> hilltop_: *under
<hilltop_> But DVD is not FAT32 unless it thinks I'm burning a data file I suppose. But I want to do an ISO. K3b is not clear on how to do that.
<isede> i seem t ohave problems connecting via HTTPS both in firefox and opera. what can be the common cause?
<veronica> hilltop_: now understanding the question correctly i dont think there is a fix. might be, but i dont think so,
<murchadh_bhaba> hilltop_: Yeah, but the files might be using temp space on your FAT32 device during burning to the DVD. You do have a large FAT32?
<hilltop_> Why would KNOPPIX guys put out an over sized iso? I think the iso is at the limit and K3b is not getting the message that I want too burn an iso.
<veronica> hilltop_: could it have something to do with the chosen format?
<manchicken> Sweet.  Got beryl running.  Wife will be thrilled.
<hilltop_> I have plenty of room in my linux partition. Maybe the issue is not enough swap space??
<Dasnipa`> hilltop_, how much swap?
<hilltop_> manchicken, beryl is that 3D desktop, right?
<manchicken> It's a composite xgl windowmanager.
<murchadh_bhaba> hilltop_: Nah, check where k3b is storing it's files though. Make sure they aren't going to that FAT32. ?-)
<manchicken> IIRC
<hilltop_> I have 1 GB RAM, 2GB swap. That must be the problem.
<Dasnipa`> hilltop_, that is not the problem
<murchadh_bhaba> hilltop_: You'll never use all that!
<Dasnipa`> 1GB is more than enough swap really that 2gb is a waste of 1 gb
<hilltop_> Dasnipa, I read recently that to remaster an iso, you may need up to 5GB. That may have been referring to DVD, not sure.
<Dasnipa`> hilltop_, the old standard back when ram was in low amts (64 mb, 128, etc) was 1.5-2x your ram. but now that ram is up in the 1gb plus area nobody needs more than 1gb swap
<hilltop_> veronica, the chosen format for live DVD is what?  Must be FAT32, but I don't know.
<Dasnipa`> hilltop_, im pretty sure id have heard a lotta people screaming if they had to have 5 gb of ram+swap to remaster a DVD that is ludacris
<murchadh_bhaba> hilltop_: Yes, and on an ext2/3 partition (or one that doesn't have the 4GB limit). As long as k3b is unaware of your FAT32 partition, it isn't the issue.
<veronica> hilltop not sure at the moment sorry
<hilltop_> I'm just touching my swap, 592k. I have Mem used: 869348k, so no problem there.
<murchadh_bhaba> hilltop_: What partitions have you mounted?
<hilltop_> I have FAT32 mounted, / and /home mounted and a thumb.
<hilltop_> There is lots of room, Konq says the iso is 0.43% too big, but when a burn is done it might be a different size anyways.
<pogoj> Hello all
<hilltop_> OK, truth to tell, I'm a noob at K3b. What is the proper way to burn an iso in K3b? I opened a project - must be a mistake.
<hilltop_> OK how do I get rid of the project, I should have gone into tools to burn iso.
<snowrichard> hill top you can type k3b file.iso on command line and it will open the iso burner part for you
<hilltop_> Ah ha!! I'm in. I got the project closed and told tools to burn an iso. Up came a list of files - the only one is KNOPPIX.iso and selecting -- off it went. Thanks all.
<snowrichard> right ok
<firephoto> hilltop_: you can right click from konq too and select action > write image with k3b
<hilltop_> Should be done is a few minutes, half way there now.  :)
<veronica> hilltop_: yay
* murchadh_bhaba crosses fingers....
<hilltop_> firephoto, thanks. This will get simpler by the minute. :)   Unlike certain legacy OSs. :)
<snowrichard> cnn is replaying the new years parties again must be a slow news day
* murchadh_bhaba appreciates hilltop_'s attitude.
<hilltop_> I clicked verify, so about 10 minutes maybe. Then KNOPPIX here I come...   BTW, I tried the KNOPPIX CD and have issues.
<Chani> what p2p programs are popular these days? not bittorrent, the other stuff...
<hilltop_> Anyone else notice the task bar disappears when going to workspaces 2 thru 4??
<isede> where could i find a ready-made config file for the apt-get
<isede> ?
<hilltop_> I would ask KNOPPIX board - already did but no one home.  :)
<Daisuke_Ido> hmmph
<Mackasha> hello
<Mackasha> anyone here?
<Daisuke_Ido> UT seems to be a non-started.
<Daisuke_Ido> starter*
<Daisuke_Ido> Couldn't run Unreal Tournament (ut-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set?
* Daisuke_Ido shrugs
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought that was the installer's job!
<Mackasha> anyone here?
<Mackasha> hello!!
<Jucato> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hilltop_> murchadh_bhaba I used to call myself newbie, but now after three years in Linux land, this is just part of the fun. Gotta love http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=36635
<Mackasha> how to install for ubuntu?
<Mackasha> restart pc and boots?
<hilltop_> firephoto, Oh oh, how do I know what K3b is done? I think it is.
<firephoto> hilltop_: if your sound is working you'll know when it's done. should be a little progress bar that popped up too.
<hilltop_> Mackasha, if you have kubuntu live CD, boot it and there is a menu item for installing.
<hilltop_> firephoto, Does the popup go away when done, I wasn't watching (was over here cheering instead :)
<Mackasha> hilltop_, how? i'm currenty in windows now do I need to restart my pc?
<firephoto> no, you have to click close on the burning window... so you should have  a window showing you the progress or any errors
<hilltop_> Reboot into CD (with CD in the machine), you need the bios to boot CD ahead of HD.
<thechris> i need install help
<thechris> i have the error "XFS may not be used on /boot"
<Mackasha> don have
<Chani> thechris: is /boot a separate partition?
<thechris> there is no reason for this, but i do have an ext2 partition used for boot
<Daisuke_Ido> thechris: change the filesystem in the partition manager to ext3, i think that's about all it allows
<soulrider> Mackasha: did you burn the CD ?
<soulrider> !my
<Chani> huh. my /boot is ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<veronica> i use ext2 for boot too
<Mackasha> can teach me step by step?
<thechris> Chani: it is on a different partition, but i can't get the installer to notice
<hilltop_> firephoto, the window shows the md5 sum and it is correct. I think it was a success!! Cheers. Left over bubbly all around.
<thechris> so there is no technical reason /boot can't be on xfs, why won't ubuntu allow it?
<Chani> thechris: I hate the way the instalelrt handles partitions. iirc I didn't tell it about my /boot partition because it belonged to gentoo, then I manually copied the files over after it was done
* murchadh_bhaba now likes hilltop_'s article! '.\)
<thechris> Chani: same here, but it won't let me proceed unless i use ext3.
<hilltop_> Mackasha, Do you have a kubuntu cd now?
<soulrider> Mackasha: do you have Nero burning rom ?
<soulrider> Mackasha: you need to put the CD image in the CD
<thechris> and if XFS doesn't work, i'm not using ubuntu
<soulrider> record a CD with kubuntu
<Chani> thechris: weird, I nevre used ext3 at all; I have reiserfs
<flaccid> how can i troubleshoot wpasupplicant. i cannot connect to wpa access points atm, only open ones
<thechris> Chani: how?!  thats not even an option for me in ubuntu!
<firephoto> hilltop_: did you click the burn button? it doesn't sound like you did. the md5 check takes a few seconds or longer if the system is slow.
<Mackasha> can teach me step by step?
<Chani> thechris: I set up my partitions with knoppix and just told the kubuntu cd to install to there instaed of doing any partitioning itself
<hilltop_> murchadh_bhaba what do you mean?  Well I'll find out for sure when I boot into it tomorrow. It is very late here in California. :)
<Chani> thechris: that was with a dapper livecd; maybe edgy changed things
<firephoto> hilltop_: once it finishes checking the md5, click the start button, upper left.
<thechris> Chani: nope.  this is edgy.
<flaccid> edgy sux :)
<thechris> maby the alternate install cd is needed.
<Chani> possibly.
<soulrider> Mackasha: i dont have windows
<thechris> still, i wanting to use this on my fileserver if this works well, and i'm useing xfs on my fileserver, if xfs doesn't work, then i'll just stick with an xfs-suporting distro
<hilltop_> firephoto, what does the start do??
<Chani> thechris: I see no reason for it not to work other than the installer being stubborn and stupid
<thechris> Chani: yes, i am aware that linux supports XFS for /boot.  i even have installs of such.  its pretty much just a broken installer
<firephoto> hilltop_: it burns the cd/dvd (if that's what you're trying to do)
<thechris> for some reason, i can't see this ending well.  i can only hope ubuntu improved in the last year
<murchadh_bhaba> hilltop_: Just the article link you posted above. Good read. Good to see you got your DVD burnt. And goodnight!
<flaccid> what to do when wpasupplicant doesn't work?
<Chani> thechris: depends on your definition of 'improved' ;)
<hilltop_> cool murchadh_bhaba, good night.
<Chani> I'm *mostly* happy with edgy... but it's starting to get this I-know-what's-best-for-you attitude that's getting on my nerves
<K`zan> Anyone run into this trying to install googlearth:
<K`zan> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<K`zan> [
<K`zan> Got all the libXcursor stuff installed and still no go :-(.
<thechris> Chani: last year when i tried it, the installer didn't really work and I was left peicing togther the system.  multiple X11 sessions were unstable.  i returned to gentoo because gentoo work with X11 better.
<hilltop_> firephoto, I think the DVD is already burned. I guess I could pop it out and back in again - see what is on it.
<Jucato> QtParted (the partitioner used on the Kubuntu Desktop CD) doesn't recognize/format XFS and Reiser, afaik. use the Alternate Install CD instead
<crimsun> K`zan, dpkg -l libxcursor1|grep ^ii
<firephoto> hilltop_: if you never clicked that start button it isn't burned. but yeah, checking it won't hurt.
<K`zan> crimsun: THanks much!
<hilltop_> firephoto, OK, I'll click it, it did seem too easy. :)
<crimsun> K`zan, that command only tells you if the package is in fact installed
<K`zan> crimsun: ?? :
<K`zan> {/usr/share/doc/avr-libc} $  dpkg -l libxcursor1|grep ^ii
<K`zan> ii  libxcursor1    1.1.7-0ubuntu1 X cursor management library
<K`zan> I need to reboot ?!?
<hilltop_> Ah, much better, I see your progress bars now. :/
* firephoto is finishing burning the knoppix cd
<crimsun> K`zan, that seems fine, no need to reboot
<K`zan> still getting same thing, perhaps I need to log my user out...
<crimsun> K`zan, just running ``sudo ldconfig''
<K`zan> same...
<K`zan> ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<crimsun> are you on amd64?
<K`zan> Maybe reinstall yes.
<K`zan> yes amd64
<crimsun> Does Google Earth actually run on amd64?
<K`zan> Another thing to add to the piles of stuff that doesn't :-(.
* Rob-West is going to bed bbl
<K`zan> !?
<crimsun> i.e., try ``linux32 google-earth''
<K`zan> rr
<K`zan> linux32: command not found
<crimsun> !linux32
<ubotu> linux32: Wrapper to set the execution domain. In component main, is extra. Version 1-3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 56 kB
<K`zan> Not installed, installing now...  THanks!
<crimsun> it'll only really help if the GoogleEarth you downloaded is in fact 32-bit
<hilltop_> firephoto, verifying step now. Thanks for the final tip there. "Start"  hehe
<firephoto> hilltop_: np
<K`zan> Sigh, same...
<kraut> moin
<K`zan> crimsun: Will boot the 32bit gentoo box.  THanks, this 64 bit crap is a real PITA :).
<fowlduck> yo, whattup
<MilhousePunkRock> abattoir: Hello!
<hilltop_> firephoto, verifying step says error - Ooops. Female voice said Oh no!. Cute. but I should try one more time on another DVD. shrug.
<firephoto> hilltop_: no idea on that. maybe the disc was just bad? you could try burning at a slower speed maybe too.
<hilltop_> firephoto, These are rewritable discs, shall I try the same one???
<hilltop_> I'll try overwrite at 4x.
<Jucato> afaik, always burn at the slowest speed supported by the disk
<Jucato> when burning ISO's
<hilltop_> It says 4x on the package.
* lupine_85 always burns at auto speed
<Jucato> then 4x it is. also try to check the "Verify written data" (or something like that) in K3b's options
<hilltop_> OK if I overwrite, should it be formated? It is asking.
<noiesmo> I'm trying to run Legends and I keep getting an error related to fonts but i have installed lots of fonts anyone had this problem
<hilltop_> Jucato, I did check verify (as well one the first burn)
<hilltop_> I_Eat_Plastic, you nic sounds like by DVD burner. :)
<I_Eat_Plastic> hilltop: Like yours?
<ayeizajedi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hilltop_> I_Eat_Plastic, my DVD burn this evening is not going well, on my second DVD.  :/
<Daisuke_Ido> anyone familiar with shell scripting?
<Daisuke_Ido> or at least enough to give me an idea of what's going wrong
<I_Eat_Plastic> hilltop_: Lol, howso?
<fowlduck> Daisuke_Ido: two things you can do, pastebin it and give us a link, or pastebin it and give the people in #bash a link
<dope> can any of you guys get the adultswim.com fix to work?
<I_Eat_Plastic> !
<I_Eat_Plastic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hilltop_> I_Eat_Plastic, I'm getting errors, now on the second DVD. I think I'll call it a night on this one. :(
<Daisuke_Ido> http://pastebin.com/849415
<Daisuke_Ido> the highlighted line is the one that's (apparently) causing the problem
<dope> can any of you guys get the adultswim.com fix to work?
<ari-free> ok I am back
<Admiral_Chicago> !flash | dope
<ubotu> dope: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ari-free> still couldn't get my monitor to stop flicker
<ari-free> i know horizontal and vertical refresh rates
<ari-free> i don't know how to change anything
<Admiral_Chicago> ari-free: it's on your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ari-free> ok how do i edit this
<Admiral_Chicago> type kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf in run command
<Admiral_Chicago> in your K menu
<ari-free> ok
<I_Eat_Plastic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<I_Eat_Plastic> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<I_Eat_Plastic> How can i tell if the nvidia drivers installed correctly?
* I_Eat_Plastic is away: Gone away for now.
<ari-free> that worked
<ari-free> and i set resolution to 16x12 @85
<ari-free> now i can read
<hyper_ch> good morning
<veronica> how can i find out wht my video card is?
<veronica> good morning
<hyper_ch> veronica: in a terminal enter:   lspcia
<hyper_ch> it will then output quite a few things..
<JOSF> !zeroconf
<ubotu> zeroconf: IPv4 link-local address allocator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 40 kB, installed size 132 kB
<JOSF> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<veronica> hyper_ch: says command not found
<JOSF> I want to transfer files between a WinXP Home and Kubuntu Desktop host. No Samba installed. I want to use Zeroconf/avahi for it. Any step-by-step guides ?
<hyper_ch> veronica: lspci | grep vga
<JOSF> What is the difference between "use zeroconf in network" and "scan local network" in the network configurator ?
<veronica> hyper_ch: no output
<hyper_ch> veronica: lspci | grep VGA
<veronica> hyper_ch:  ah okay. Thanks
<ari-free> ok now how do i install firefox
<hyper_ch> ari-free: through the command line?
<ari-free> through kde
<Jucato> look for Firefox in Add/Remove Programs or in Adept Manager
<hyper_ch> ari-free: you can install it multiple way... either use a gui like adept or synaptic or use command line (even in KDE)
<ari-free> ok in adept
<sivaji> what is the function of  "<<" operator in c program
<veronica> hyper_ch: a little of topic but do you know if kubuntu can run composites in vmware?
<Jucato> sivaji: shift left bitwise operator?
<hyper_ch> veronica: dunno
<veronica> hyper_ch: okay just thought id ask in case
<sivaji> what it does tell me with example
<Jucato> sivaji: mabye people in ##c would know better
<sivaji> 5<<1=10 how
<sivaji> ok
<ari-free> so if i select firefox from adept i still have to dload it? not quite sure how this works
<Jucato> veronica: to be able to do composites, you need to have 3d hardware acceleration, which you can't do using the video drivers for vmware
<veronica> Jucato: thank you
<Jucato> ari-free: you're in Adept Manager? right-click to request install, then click on Apply Changes
<Jucato> ari-free: basically what it will do is download the firefox package from Ubuntu's repositories, together with any other dependencies/packages it needs to run, and install it
<hyper_ch> !adept | ari-free
<ubotu> ari-free: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ari-free> i see firefox in adept manager
<ari-free> not installed no change
<Jucato> ari-free: yes, right-click on it, and select Request Install
<ari-free> ok did that
<ari-free> now what
<ari-free> now says not installed install
<Jucato> click on Preview Changes to see if it will get installed without removing anything, then click on Apply Changes
<ari-free> ok now dloading!
<ari-free> now i have firefox
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato !!!!
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago!!!!!
<Jucato> happy new year! :)
<Admiral_Chicago> ari-free: what version of Ubuntu are you on
<Admiral_Chicago> same to you
<ari-free> 6.10
<Admiral_Chicago> that user was able to install KDE
<ari-free> kubuntu
<Admiral_Chicago> ari-free: yea you should be on 2.0 then
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: kool. so what was the problem after all?
<ari-free> so i have firefox. now i have something familiar
<Admiral_Chicago> universe wasn't enabled
<Jucato> heh :)
<ari-free> oh i enabled everything
<Jucato> probably a Dapper system. Edgy has universe enabled by default
<Jucato> ari-free: oh we weren't talking about you :)
<ari-free> yeah but still...i figured out how to do that
<ari-free> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> good. i didn't know edgy had universe enabled by default
* Admiral_Chicago curses for not updating his blog today
<Jucato> :)
<crimsun> yeah, gotta update my blo...err, wait, no.
<ari-free> ok error
<ari-free> You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database
<Jucato> ari-free: what were you trying to do before this happened?
<ari-free> i tried to install some nvidia driver
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | ari-free
<ubotu> ari-free: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<Admiral_Chicago> do you even keep a blog?
<Jucato> ari-free: do those commands in Konsole
<ari-free> done
<Jucato> now try installing again
<spitwise> cool you can pipe to a user
<ari-free> ok i see it says something with status broken
<sivaji> i took back up for a file but i terminated that process before completion as a result of this i get large no of duplicate copies including unspecifed file what will be the reason for this
<ari-free> i right click. do i request removal, reinstall or purge
<Admiral_Chicago> goodnight all
<ari-free> ok now adept won't load
<metro-polisie> how do i un-upgrade me kubuntu?
<ants> Hi all!
<ari-free> is there something like task manager on windows where i can see processes and kill them
<flaccid_> ari-free: crl+esc
<metro-polisie> ari-free: Ctrl+Esc
<ants> I have a problem upgrading edgy to feisty herd.
<metro-polisie> how do i un-upgrade my kubuntu (dapper)? because dapper update broke nv+nvidia drivers\
<ari-free> hmmm  don't see adept here
<ari-free> why doesnt adept load
<metro-polisie> ari-free: have u tried restarting?
<ari-free> x or the whole system?
<ants> I tried starting from CD and it says several mounting problems and busybox comes up and now i'm stuck
<metro-polisie> XVampireX_: do u know how to un-upgrade my kubuntu (dapper)? because dapper update broke nv+nvidia drivers
<ari-free> lets see
<metro-polisie> the whole
<ants> Have somebody had such a problem?
<ari-free> well i got adept back
<ari-free> but it is still broken
<Li`lEndian> How do i download only mail headers in kmail?
<ari-free> There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages.
<isede> i am running kubuntu and it sems that everyhting related to cryptography stopped working - HTTPS in firefox and opera, also SSH. what did i screw up?
<isede> i reinstalled openssl
<isede> and ssh client
<ari-free> now i can't install anything :(
<Jucato> ari-free: run this command in konsole: sudo apt-get -f install
<kraut> !aixgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kraut> !xgl
<rich432> Can Beryl be installed on Kubuntu 6.06 dapper?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ari-free> says errors encountered while processing
<ari-free>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.17-10-386_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb
<ari-free> and when i bring up adept, still broken
<ForgeAus> well Wolvix was ok but didn't last long...
<ForgeAus> LunarLinux is like menu-driven gentoo! rofl
<YazzY> hi guys
<YazzY> Any of you use beryl with kubuntu ? I have problems with virtual desktops
<YazzY> it shows one virtual desktop defined in the config but beryl shows 4
<Jucato> !beryl | YazzY
<ubotu> YazzY: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<YazzY> thanks
<ants> Have somebody tried to upgrade edgy to feisty herd?
<ari-free> don't get me started...my adept doesn't work because i was trying to get the nvidia drivers so i could check out that opengl stuff
<Jucato> ants: better ask in #ubuntu+1
<ants> Ok, thanks.
<Jucato> ari-free: try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" again?
<ari-free> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ari-free>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<ari-free>  nvidia-glx
<ari-free> ok it's a much bigger output
<ari-free> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386:
<Jucato> ari-free: still not fixing it?
<ari-free>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 depends on linux-image-2.6.17-10-386; however:
<ari-free>   Package linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 is not installed.
<ari-free> dpkg: error processing linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 (--configure):
<ari-free>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ari-free> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of nvidia-glx:
<ari-free>  nvidia-glx depends on nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776; however:
<flaccid> !paste > ari-free
<Jucato> !pastebin | ari-free
<ubotu> ari-free: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ari-free>   Package nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776 is not installed.
<ari-free>   Package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 which provides nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776 is not configured yet.
<ari-free> dpkg: error processing nvidia-glx (--configure):
<ari-free>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<ari-free> Errors were encountered while processing:
<ari-free>  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<ari-free>  nvidia-glx
<ari-free> oh :)
<Jucato> ari-free: you're on Edgy, right?
<ari-free> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/213/
<ari-free> i think so. how do i check again
<Jucato> 6.10?
<ari-free> 6.10 edgy yup
<Jucato> ari-free: what's the output of "uname -r" (in Konsole)
<ari-free> 2.6.17-10-generic
<Jucato> ok, try to install this: sudo apt-get install linux-generic
<Jucato> after that, try installing nvidia again: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Jucato> hm...
* Jucato wonders why nvidia-glx depends on -386...
<ari-free> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/215/
<ari-free> unmet dependencies
<Jucato> ari-free: were you able to successfully install linux-generic?
<ari-free> yes
<Jucato> sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386
<ari-free> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<ari-free>   nvidia-glx: Depends: nvidia-kernel-1.0.8776
<Jucato> ari-free: but the removal of that package finished?
<ari-free> no
<ari-free> it's broken
<Jucato> hm...
<ari-free> when i use adept it says broken
<Jucato> ari-free: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic
<Jucato> heh leave adept alone for a while...
<ari-free> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386: Depends: linux-image-2.6.17-10-386 but it is not going to be installed
<Jucato> hm.. this is getting annoying...
<Jucato> ok... last try.. "sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-10-386 nvidia-glx"
<ari-free> oh boy
<Jucato> :(
<ari-free> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/217/
<Jucato> I can only imagine your frustration... :(
<ForgeAus> is konqueror depenant on Ark?
<Jucato> ForgeAus: nope
<ForgeAus> good :)
<ari-free> yeah because i can't try installing anything until this works
<ForgeAus> only because i prefer krusader or xarchiver for managing archived files...
<ForgeAus> krusader is mostly unnecessary with konqueror as a file manager tho...
<ForgeAus> unless you don't use konqueror's browsing or file management and use firefox instead...
<ari-free> well
<Jucato> ari-free: removing those two files, can you already run Adept?
<ari-free> when i go to adept, there's nothing in preview changes
<ari-free> so theres nothing broken
<ari-free> this could mean it worked :)
<Jucato> ari-free: I believe so :)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I almost use Konqueror for everything...
<Jucato> "almost"
<zeek> could anyone explain vmware to me a little better?
<zeek> I have it installed on kubuntu edgy, but I don't understand the vmx file
<Jucato> zeek: a vmx file is sort of like an ISO (CD Image), except it's a VMWare Image
<zeek> where do i obtain one? I originally thought I could use vmware to run my windows xp install on anothe parition
<Jucato> zeek: hm... you could look around the internet for XP .vmx images, or search for "vmware" in http://wiki.kubuntu.org
<zeek> alright thanx. Is there no program around to run windows from my harddrive?
<ForgeAus> um there is xp images
<ForgeAus> you can get a kubuntu iso to install IN XP or microsofts XP SP2 (with ie6) "appliance" image from within other os's to run in vmware
<ari-free> ok now i installed thunderbird
<Jucato> zeek: nope... you basically have to either use an XP vmx or install XP on vmware
<ForgeAus> sofar I h avn't found a MacOS "appliance" yet :(
<ForgeAus> looking for one of them
<zeek> my goal is to run windows in a window on my kubuntu desktop
<ForgeAus> zeek kewl then get vmware player
<ForgeAus> and microsofts XP+SP2 + ie6 "appliance"
<ForgeAus> that should work... in theory
<zeek> but preferably my own already configured windows xp (I dual boot)
<ForgeAus> (well not + ie6 is part of it) its for browser testing purposes for developers..
<ForgeAus> you might need to convert the appliance/image format to a vmx if its from microsoft because it might be in virtual PC format
<Jucato> zeek: well... you can't... or not that I'm aware of
<ForgeAus> but you can download the VMware converter for free
<ForgeAus> Jucato you can
<ForgeAus> I run my kubuntu basically the other way around
<Jucato> ForgeAus: basically he wants to be able to run his XP installation in VMWare
<ForgeAus> XP is my base operating system
<ForgeAus> yes Jucato
<Jucato> hm..
<ForgeAus> I run my Kubuntu from in VMware in a base XP installation
<ForgeAus> all he needs to do is get a .vmx of XP that works....
<Jucato> and your Kubuntu is installed on your hard disk?
<zeek> yes
<Jucato> er sorry, that question was for ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> and microsoft are supplying an image of XPSP2 pre ie7 for browser-development purposes
<Jucato> ForgeAus: and your Kubuntu is installed on your hard disk?
<ForgeAus> jucato no in a virtual machine
<ForgeAus> well it is on my hard drive but the drive is a file
<ForgeAus> so I'm runing linux within XP
<ForgeAus> (not using cygwin)
<ForgeAus> it does a way better KDE than cygwin would anyhow :)
<Jucato> ForgeAus: well that's the problem. this is what zeek wants to do: he already has an existing XP installation on his hard disk. he wants to run *that* installation in VMWare on Kubuntu
<ForgeAus> ahh um as long as he isn't booting from it
<ForgeAus> he should be able to
<ForgeAus> just reference the XP drive as the HD
<manuel_> hi
<zeek> how would I do that?
<ForgeAus> personally if you can (it might not be possible depending on what data you require) its better to install a fresh XP into a new virtual machine rather than use an existing partition
<rich432> how do I find out what driver I need for GeForceFX5900 Ultra?
<cpk1> anyone see this java error before? # Problematic frame: # C  [libglibjni-0.4.so+0x8d02] 
<ForgeAus> zeek um do a websearch for additional VM tools to edit the .VMX file
<zeek> if I have to have a new install I would rather just keep restarting to get to windows and vise versa
<manuel_> how can i activate the numlock on x startup?  i have found a howto : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=16891 but this is for gdm and not kdm
<ForgeAus> the player doesn't have the kind of options you get from the non-free server to mess around with the hardware ... but theres free utility packages that do more
<manuel_> i can't find a /etc/X11/kdm/Init/Default
<Jucato> manuel_: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard
<ForgeAus> at least for windows, I'm sure there'd be linux equivalents
<Jucato> manuel_: you don't need to go through all those stuff
<ForgeAus> (if not you might need to convert it to qemu format temporarily, more likely to be linux utils for editing/configuring them)
<Xero> hi can anyone help me?
<ForgeAus> another option I know little about might be Xen... but thats a pot luck one for me at this point I have no idea what it lets you do, I havn't tried it before
<Jucato> yeah, I wanna try Xen too
<Jucato> !anyone | Xero
<ubotu> Xero: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ForgeAus> theres a free express version
<dny> hi! hab mal ne frage zur installation. wenn ich bereits einen bootmanager habe mit mehreren systemen zur auswahl (suse, windows), bleiben diese optionen nach der installation automatisch erhalten? oder muss ich da selber rumwerkeln
<ForgeAus> I just havn't got around to trying it yet
<ForgeAus> is that german or dutch or something?
<manuel_> this activate the numlock in kde but NOT in KDM
<zeek> so I need an iso image for vmwware to use?
<zeek> thats what this wiki is telling me
<ForgeAus> zeek thats one way
<ForgeAus> yes
<dny> ForgeAus: German, sorry wrong channel...
<Xero> "does anyone" have the ability to help me install kubuntu or has ever had a problem like mine, where after you press "install kubuntu" and it checks your system it goes to a black window
<ForgeAus> or download a preinstalled image
<zeek> whats the other way?
<ForgeAus> either way
<Jucato> manuel_: ahh... hm...
<ForgeAus> but if you want to use your existing installation just refer to that drive
<ForgeAus> grrr you can't just refer to it without server or aditional tools to edit your .vmx tho
<zeek> refer to that drive in replace of referring to an iso image in the vmx file?
<ForgeAus> um zeek what I've got installed is server... it lets you modify the .vmx and disk images
<manuel_> any ideas?
<ForgeAus> (limited options but you can modify them)... theres free tools that extend that even further and let you mount them as a drive and stuff under XP at least...
<ForgeAus> not so sure about under linux tho
<Jucato> manuel_: only idea I have is google... there might be relevant information
<ForgeAus> in fact with ext2ifs you can even use your virtual (linux) drive as if it were a native windows drive!!!
<MidMark> hi, is there a non-graphical way to set the monitor under kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> that one had me shocked anyway! lol
<crube> Is there I way to get my system tray icons to show in two lines instead of big icons
<Xero> Is there a way to stop the kubuntu installation from going to an endless black screen and actually install it on my system?
<ForgeAus> but server isn't free... vmware player is
<Jucato> crube: system tray icons never change sizes. to make them show up in 2 rows, you have to make the the panel larger
<Jucato> ForgeAus: depends on your definition of "free"
<manuel_> i have used it
<zeek> I could do what I need to do with server?
<ForgeAus> so if you do a web search for additional vmware software you might be lucky enough to get something that can modify further
<ForgeAus> Jucato, if you say, find a registry key from somewhere that works its "free" lol :)
<Jucato> VMWare Server is free, not free software
<ForgeAus> the player itself although proprietrry software its free... and doesn't require registration
<Jucato> ForgeAus: yeah, you need the registration key by registering for free in vmware.com
<ForgeAus> the server is only free for a trial basis
<Jucato> not really
<Jucato> I've been using it for more than 2 months
<ForgeAus> oh server is a free registration?
<Jucato> I think you're thinking of vmware workstation
<ForgeAus> I didn't try registering it so I wasn't aware you didn't need to pay for the process
<rich432> Should I install 6.10 or wait for bugs in 6.10 to be fixed?
<Jucato> it's been free for quite some time now
<ForgeAus> for mine I had an old a workstation key that worked for it anyway...
<zeek> 6.10 works great for me
<dope> when running a make file how do i download the dependencies
<Xero> so i suppose no one knows how to fix what i'm talking about?
<crube> Jucato:  yeah that seems to work. They were in one row when the size was normal, but after changing to large and back to normal they went in two lines just fine :)
<ForgeAus> so I never actually tried registering the server verions
<MidMark> rich432: 6.10 has a lot of bugs fixed, but some introduced :(
<ForgeAus> and since it required a key I just assumed it wasn't free
<fowlduck> server is free
<ForgeAus> thats kewl :)
<fowlduck> as in free beer
<fowlduck> forever
<Jucato> you assume too much :P
<ForgeAus> I still need a MacOSX virtual disk! lol
<ForgeAus> (or iso)
<dope> anyone know how to get dependecies so i can use the makefile?
<ForgeAus> and that one (shouldn't legally) be free
<Xero> ....
<Xero> oh well ill just email linux or somehting..
<fowlduck> but if you're using server instead of workstation copy (and you don't need the server functionality) you need to be smacked up like a four-year-old-redheaded-stepchild-in-kmart
<ForgeAus> unless Apple supply it themselves somehow (hopefully not for a fee)
<fowlduck> nope
<dope> so no one knows how to use this makefile stuff
<cpk1> dope: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<dope> already got that
<fowlduck> dope: so what's the question?
<dope> but there's dependencies i need before i can run the make file
<ForgeAus> and theres little chance of Apple doing that
<dope> when i run ./configure it says i'm missing stuff
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: there is zero chance
<Jucato> dope: you install the dependencies from the repositories, or compile them yourself, too
<dope> is there a way to automatically get whatever it is
<fowlduck> dope: what does it say you're missing
<ForgeAus> also HPFS partitions aren't as easy to mess with from within XP
<cpk1> then try to apt-get whats missing
<fowlduck> no, you need to get it yourself
<dope> checking for COMPIZ... configure: error: Package requirements (libpng                    xcomposite              xfixes                  xdamage                 xrandr                  xinerama             ice                     sm                      libstartup-notification-1.0 >= 0.7) were not met:
<fowlduck> and make sure you install the dev packages for whatever software it mentions
<Jucato> fowlduck: sometimes you don't have to, if the version in the repos satisfy the dependencies
<crimsun> dope, easily worked around with ``apt-get build-dep compiz''
<ForgeAus> fowl, theres always illegally d/ling it from P2P but I'd rather find a legal way taht doesn't cost me anything first... I just don't think there is one at this point
<fowlduck> dope: crimsun to the rescue
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: there isn't a legal free way
<dope> will "make uninstall" uninstall a program?
<Jucato> if it's already installed, yes
<fowlduck> hmm, i thought there was a way to make it so that it can be uninstalled, i think this is another crimsun question
<Jucato> and only if you kept the build output
<crimsun> actually it depends on two things only: 1) Makefile.ins have appropriate uninstall targets; 2) ./configure has been executed, generating Makefiles from Makefile.ins
<Jucato> best way to install stuff without making them into packages would be to separate source code, build directory, and installation directory, and use the ./configure --prefix= option to install in some place in your home directory or somewhere you don't need root access
<ForgeAus> fowlduck not at the moment but theres alway darwin to fall back on legally
<ForgeAus> and also MacOs7.5 or something in basilliskII was legally downloadable from apple themselves for no charge
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: yes, but that's hardly osx ;)
<ForgeAus> its pre OSX of course
<ForgeAus> actually I don't get the point of darwin
<ForgeAus> if you install a windowmanager over the top of it it can't be aqua right?...
<ForgeAus> has to be a linux one?...
<ForgeAus> if thats the case then why get darwin when you can get kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> what possible reason could one have for wanting darwin?
<ForgeAus> I'm guessing the filesystem is different (HPFS) is there any improvement from that??
<ForgeAus> hmmm it'd be even kewler if you could install aqua as an alternative to your linux window manager! (like KDE, Gnome, WMaker, Fluxbox, Enlightenment etc)
<ForgeAus> I know theres some apps that theme Linux like Aqua to look at but the applications are another story right?
<ForgeAus> even a MacOSX-like Docking bar for KDE... but Adium (instant messenger, I think I spelt it right) won't install under linux would it?
<Jucato> being able to use aqua as an alternative window manager (presuming Aqua is a window manager) doesn't mean you can run Aqua apps
<e1> !darwin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about darwin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ForgeAus> jucato?
<Jucato> nvm :)
<e1> what's darwin
<ForgeAus> its the base os behind aqua on MacOS
<e1> is anyone running kiba dock on kubuntu edgy, just wanted to know cuz i couldn't get mine to work, and i'm not trying to right now, just wanted to know lol
<ForgeAus> its like an alternative of Linux/BSD operating system that mac have just slapped a "window manager?" called Aqua on for the user interface...
<ForgeAus> and Aqua seems to be the part they're trying to protect for some strange reason
<ForgeAus> so names and versions update like kubuntu has edgy and dapper, macOSX has 10.8, 10.8, etc with names like tiger and panther and the newest one coming (or already here?) is leopard... I think...
<ForgeAus> grr 10.8 10.9 that was meant to b
<dope> when i run compiz my title bars disappear
<ForgeAus> compiz? isn't that like related to beryl somehow?
<dope> they do about the same thing
<dope> i had the same prob with beryl too
<Jucato> dope: maybe the guys in #ubuntu-xgl would know better
<ForgeAus> um its nto suprising that title bars vanish you need a decorator like emeryld or aquamarine to go with it
<dope> maybe i need that xgl thing
<dope> the new one is supposed to use the kde decoorator
<ForgeAus> you already have xgl if your beryl is working
<dope> it hought
<dope> beryl didn't work right
<ForgeAus> is it?
<ForgeAus> I havn't heard of a beryl that uses KDE decorators... but that sounds kewl :)
<Jucato> compiz/beryl = window managers, emerald/aquamarine = window decorations for beryl
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I think aquamarine lets you do that
<ForgeAus> yeah Jucato I'm pretty sure I had that worked out
<dope> http://forum.go-compiz.org/viewtopic.php?t=331
<ForgeAus> ahh aquamarine is the decorator that imports/uses pre-existing KDE ones?
<Jucato> yeah, I think so
<ForgeAus> IC
<ForgeAus> well then I hda heard about it I just didn't know I knew it :)
<Jucato> haven't tried it out personally, but thats what I heard
<dope> says kde-window-decorator
<Jucato> dope: you must remember that compiz is one camp, and beryl/emerald/aquamarine is another
<ForgeAus> also dope your desktop icons if you have any are likely to be gone/non-functional under beryl (and I assume if its related same with compriz)
<dope> this is a fresh install of kubuntu
<Jucato> also, beryl has had this ability through aquamarine for quite a while now. seems like compiz is only adding it now
<dope> beryl hasn't been on this install
<dope> i just want compiz to work :|
<dope> so i have to get the aquarium thing?
<ForgeAus> does aquamarine work for compriz too? or just beryl?
<Jucato> nah. if you're using compiz (which you had to install, too, I presume), you don't need aquamarine
<Jucato> beryl only, afaik
<ForgeAus> then does compriz need a decorator?
<Jucato> dope: anyway, like I said, most of the experienced compiz/beryl users are in #ubuntu-xgl
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I think it's built-in
<ForgeAus> hmmm then I'm not sure how to help... Jucato's suggestion of ubuntu-xgl is your best bet dope
<dope> yea i'm there :)
<dope> do i need to d/l xgl?
<ForgeAus> not likely
<ForgeAus> kubuntu has xgl builti n
<gnomefreak> compiz uses your window manager for decoration
<Jucato> Edgy only :)
<ForgeAus> or at least some version/part of it
<dope> well i dunno
<Jucato> hi gnomefreak!! happy new year :)
<ForgeAus> oh yeah good point jucato
<dope> i've always had window border problems
<ForgeAus> I'm so used to edgy..
<dope> the title bars just disappear :(
<gnomefreak> hi Jucato happy new year to you :)
<Jucato> actually, I think Edgy has AIGLX, not XGL, enabled by default...
<ForgeAus> dope which distro of kubuntu you got? edgy dapper breezy badger feisty?...
<ForgeAus> jucato that sounds right
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey everyone!
<gnomefreak> window boarder issue was a beryl issue not so much compiz
<dope> edgy
<ForgeAus> but with AIGLX you don' tneed XGL too right?
<MilhousePunkRock> I am helping my brother-in-law to install Kubuntu through the phone
<ForgeAus> the beryl site mentioned something about not requiring somethingb ecause AIGLX was built into edgy already
<gnomefreak> aiglx + nvidia 9xxx you dont need xgl. for ati i think you still need xgl for beryl
<ForgeAus> which was why they pointed to a repository instead of just an rpm (for other systems), etc installer..
<MilhousePunkRock> It is installed now, I wanted to set up Grub for dual boot with Windows...
<paolo> Hi. I can see my network card listed in lspci as "unknown network controller". however it doesn't appear as eth0: what should I do?
<ForgeAus> Millhouse that I'd like to know too...
<ForgeAus> how do you get grub to boot into a non-linux partition?
<gnomefreak> ForgeAus: it should give you a choice
<ForgeAus> either that or ntldr to boot into kubuntu?
<gnomefreak> MilhousePunkRock: windows shouod have been detected during grub install/set up
<MilhousePunkRock> ForgeAus: I think there is a default entry in what you call "menu.lst"
<dope> well crap there go my title bars again
<MilhousePunkRock> gnomefreak: Nothing mentioned about Grub so far, what I was trying to do is mount / and edit the menu.lst accordingly
<dope> compiz.real: Failed to lookup getCompPluginInfo in 'libpng.so' plugin
<ForgeAus> dope maybe you do need xgl? is there any harm in trying it
<dope> i dunno
<dope> we'll see
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: should have been automatically detected. won't ask you anything during the installation if installing from the Live CD
<gnomefreak> MilhousePunkRock: grub comes at end of install its the last thing that the installer does
<MilhousePunkRock> gnomefreak, Jucato: So you think we should try rebooting?
<gnomefreak> MilhousePunkRock: yes you have to after you install ubuntu
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: yep
<Jucato> *cough*kubuntu*cough*
<ForgeAus> or xubuntu :) rofl
<gnomefreak> Jucato: *ubuntu
<ForgeAus> wb dope
<dope> :/
<MilhousePunkRock> I never set up a dual boot for Kubuntu myself... We'll see, he is rebooting now
<ForgeAus> any luck?
* Jucato slaps gnomefreak around with a big buntu :)
<gnomefreak> :)
* MilhousePunkRock slaps gnomefreak with a big K-Logo!
* ForgeAus slaps everyone around with a 60lb unix manual :)
* ForgeAus wonders why he never read it
<ForgeAus> might come in handy for all this *nix stuff
<makuseru> does anyone ever use the input zoom?
<makuseru> its really neat
<ForgeAus> input zoom?
<dope> damn, still no title bars
<ForgeAus> not even sure what your talkinga bout
<gnomefreak> dope: beryl with nvidia card?
<makuseru> input enabled zoom
<makuseru> zooms in on desktop
<dope> compiz with nvidia
<gnomefreak> dope: try in #ubuntu-xgl
<dope> they're sleeping in there
<ForgeAus> dope sounds like you have another kinda problem... (anything from that plugin you mentioned to something that drives the plugin)
<gnomefreak> dope: there are manuals in the topic that might help
<ForgeAus> lol dope I get where your coming from
<ForgeAus> ppl scream at you for talking off topic but where they send you to an on-topic place nobody's available there...
<ForgeAus> its annoying right?
<MilhousePunkRock> Seems like grub was installed properly and a boot menu created...
<Jucato> you can't help it... we don't control when people are available in channels...
<gnomefreak> someone is in there if he needs more help other than whats in topic
<Jucato> everyone's a volunteer
* makuseru loves the "super grub disk"
* gnomefreak knows someone is there
<Jucato> no one's being paid to answer questions... or to stay awake and wait for those questions...
* makuseru knows where gnomefreak lives
* Jucato doesn't know anything
<ForgeAus> Jucato yeah its ok I'm just saying that if nobody's there he's likely to get more help here in that kubuntu is the base OS he's trying to run this stuff from... and someone else here may have had experience tryign to run it before...
* gnomefreak doesnt know where gnomefreak lives
* makuseru knows Jucato knows stuff because he has recieved help from Jucato before
<ForgeAus> lol jucato even worse for me I'm in Australia
<dope> i'm just hitting brick walls with beryl and compiz so i guess it's not for my system
<ForgeAus> so when I'm awake for you guys its the middle of the night mostly! rofl
<ForgeAus> assuming your from America that is
<makuseru> dope: whats your peoplem?
* flaccid drinks scotch in australia
<gnomefreak> dope: where did you get that version of compiz? the newest is 3.4
<Jucato> ForgeAus: true. but then we have specialized channels for special situations/configurations... otherwise we'd all be in *gasp* #ubuntu
<ForgeAus> lol flaccid :)
<flaccid> heya
<Jucato> ForgeAus: I'm quite near you :P
<ForgeAus> ahh interesting :)
<flaccid> where you again jucy
<ForgeAus> NZ?
<ForgeAus> or Asia?
<Jucato> dope: yep... sad truth... compiz/beryl is not for everyone...
<Jucato> SE Asia
<ForgeAus> hmmm ok my first two guesses would be... indonesia, or singapore
<makuseru> dope: whats your problem?
<flaccid> philippinese?
<flaccid> oops bad spelling
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> flaccid: yep. but -e :)
<flaccid> yeah i'm drunk jucy
<flaccid> :)
* flaccid has lots of spanish fillo friends
<ForgeAus> whats it like over there these days?
<flaccid> it would be um, beautiful
<flaccid> hehe
<Jucato> hm... unbelievably quiet...
<ForgeAus> after the big mess in the when was it 80's? with that female head of state (prime minister? president?)...
<dope> i'm just through with it
* flaccid dreams of going there
* makuseru wants to go to japan
<Jucato> japan...
<flaccid> japan is expensive. i'd love to go but
<ForgeAus> the one that took over from imelda markos and her extreme amount of shoes...
<MilhousePunkRock> OK, what would be the next step in order to get Dial-Up-DSL working (with a modem that claims to be Linux-friendly)
<Jucato> ok... getting offtopic here :)
<makuseru> any overseas travel is expensive
<Jucato> MilhousePunkRock: dialup DSL?
<flaccid> !ppp
<ubotu> ppp: Point-to-Point Protocol (PPP) daemon. In component main, is standard. Version 2.4.4rel-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 320 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<flaccid> !pppd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !adsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Jucato> ForgeAus: imelda was the wife of the president
<ForgeAus> Jucato yeah
<flaccid> ^^^ sorry guys, try dat MilhousePunkRock
<ForgeAus> then some other lady took over... right?
<Jucato> actually, simply pppoeconf would do :) (PPPoE ADSL)
* makuseru just realized im not in #beryl
<flaccid> Jucato: unless they need PPPoATM
<flaccid> :)
<Jucato> :P
<makuseru> oops <<
<flaccid> no wonder you are nice block Jucato
<flaccid> errr
<flaccid> a nice bloke. as in nice guy
<ForgeAus> lol
<ForgeAus> flaccid your lucky many people read typoese
<Jucato> :P
<flaccid> forge, i recommend grant's scotch its good
<flaccid> heheh
<flaccid> but yeah fillos fill a chunk of the world's best DJs....
<Jucato> :)
<ForgeAus> thats interesting
<flaccid> yep its interesting alright
<Jucato> most DJ's here have very kool voices. just don't look at their faces :P
<ForgeAus> I love DJ's, at least for dance-trance-club-house-techno  style music...
<flaccid> Jucato: i think you mean an MC
<flaccid> ForgeAus: you know the avalanches?
<Jucato> no. I meant a DJ
<ForgeAus> MC is Master of Ceremonies right?
<flaccid> ForgeAus: correct
<flaccid> Jucato: hehe ok i think i get ya
<flaccid> :)
<Jucato> :P
<fowlduck> e1: i was gonna tell you something on #ubuntu but you left
<e1> fowlduck o thx alot
<e1> fowlduck what was it
<ForgeAus> um avelanches are things taht happen when rocks or snow falls down a mountain! rofl
<fowlduck> e1: logmein won't work for you, but hamachi should create a VPN which will allow you to remote desktop without having to open ports
<e1> fowlduck yeah i went to grab something to eat =)
<paolo> Hi. I can see my network card listed in lspci as "unknown network controller". however it doesn't appear as eth0: what should I do?
<flaccid> well anyone dj dexter is fillo
<ForgeAus> but in context with DJ's and MC's I highly doubt I'm talking about the same thing you are!
<flaccid> so is qbert, so is heaps more
<e1> fowlduck cool, thx so much, is it because logmein is only for windows?
<fowlduck> e1: precisely
<e1> fowlduck cool =)
<e1> fowlduck i'll try hamachi then, looking forward to possibly seting up remote desktop, it'd be a big "finally" =)
<fowlduck> e1: really it's because logmein's destination clientserverthing is only for windows, the side that is doing the remoting just needs a web browser
<flaccid> ForgeAus: you know that song 'frontier psychiatrist' ?
<ForgeAus> uh.. no
<e1> fowlduck cool, so window server, anything client right
<fowlduck> yep
<flaccid> !krdc
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 498 kB, installed size 968 kB
<e1> btw, is anyone else's firefox on kubuntu edgy not able to view cnn online wmv videos
<flaccid> ^^^ probably the better client
<e1> i can see it with konqueror
<e1> is there a game channel btw
<fowlduck> e1: *shrugs*
<e1> hehe just wanted to find cool games to try out =)
<fowlduck> e1: wolfenstein: enemy territory, is a nice one
<Jucato> e1: you need a plugin for firefox, afaik. not really sure which
<ForgeAus> how about terminal services client? I guess that isn't free tho?? CAL's?
<fowlduck> e1: and it's free
<ForgeAus> some linux distribution I was toying with had it
<fowlduck> ForgeAus: krdc
<flaccid> krdc does it all...
<flaccid> rdp and vnc
<fowlduck> !krdc | ForgeAus
<ubotu> krdc: Remote Desktop Connection for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 498 kB, installed size 968 kB
<e1> fowlduck cool thx, i tried the win32codec, mplayer, mozilla mplayer plugin and kmplayer, still didn't work on firefox, but it works on konqueror, just annoying =)
<fowlduck> doesn't magically overcome port-forwarding, like e1 needed, but used in combination with hamachi you have a winner
<fowlduck> e1: i use a mac, so i dunno
<flaccid> !hamachi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hamachi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> dang
<e1> fowlduck cool =)
<ForgeAus> fowl you know anywhere theres rdc screenshots?
<flaccid> why do you need screen0rs?
<ForgeAus> I've only used it between two Windows machines with Win2k
<ForgeAus> (advanced server)
<e1> !rdp
<flaccid> don't worry . it works
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> heheh
<ForgeAus> flaccid I don't NEED them I'm just interested
<flaccid> oh in that case. its pretty basic. at least with krdc you can reduce resolution with rfb/rfb equiv
<e1> what's rdp
<ForgeAus> remote desktop protocol?
<ForgeAus> something like that
<e1> ah ic
<flaccid> thats right
<flaccid> thats what windows remote desktop connection uses
<paolo> ciao giovanni
<paolo> :)
<fowlduck> uhh, just use it and you'll see what it looks like.  Or find krdc's website through google
<flaccid> its just a dialog then a confirmation dialog pretty much
<giovanni> 1
<atomusk> hello
<flaccid> hallo
<atomusk> :)
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid: Thanks, that worked...
<flaccid> what worked sorry
<atomusk> i had a question/problem, i was wondering why my sound is low
<MilhousePunkRock> flaccid: pppoeconf
<MilhousePunkRock> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<flaccid> ok cool
<MilhousePunkRock> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<atomusk> i have the master volume all the way up and its still low
<MilhousePunkRock> how long would it take to mount the fat32 windows partition?
<stefan_> h
<Keepers> welche busid muss ich in xorg.conf eintragen wenn meine grafikkarte laut lspci auf 0000:01:00.0 liegt?
<MilhousePunkRock> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flaccid> MilhousePunkRock: 1ms
<Keepers> which busid do i have to add in xorg.conf if my graphics card lies von 0000:01:00.0
<ForgeAus> wow thats a long time!
<ForgeAus> hehe
<Keepers> its an pcie card, xorg.conf says PCI:1:0:0 is that right?
<ForgeAus> does zipslack work under XP?
<ForgeAus> (loadlin vers of slackware)
<ForgeAus> that'd be interesting to toy with
<HymnToLife> Keepers, if you have a display then I would guess it is right :)
<ForgeAus> I highly doubt you could run it from within XP maybe I'd have to put it on my 98 drive and add loadlin to an autoexec.bat menu or something?
<Keepers> HymnToLife: yes i have - but anywaay i cant configure my screen resolution to 1280x1024
<ForgeAus> three choices then Win98 Norton Commander ZipSlack
<Keepers> at least i added the resolution in the config
<flaccid> ForgeAus: delete all your norton products
<ForgeAus> it'd be fun to run it under windows
<ForgeAus> flaccid, this IS OLD norton in DOS before anti-virus, etc...
<HymnToLife> !resolution | Keepers
<ubotu> Keepers: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<flaccid> oh that will probably run in windows np
<ForgeAus> (its a twin-pane filemanager like midnight commander, in fact what midnght commander was based off of)
<ForgeAus> flaccid, nc will but zipslack? not likely
<flaccid> nc ?
<Keepers> ubotu - i know what X is for ;) just switching from suse to kubuntu after 4 years, suse != kubuntu ;)
<ForgeAus> plus its better not to run nc under windows
<Keepers> aha bot -.-
<HymnToLife> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<HymnToLife> :)
<Keepers> hehe
<flaccid> yeah i've seen nc run under windows
<ForgeAus> (it can access lower level files than win98 can)
<HymnToLife> see the last link Ubotu gave you
<flaccid> its just a dos program. windows is just a dos program..
<ForgeAus> me too but its better NOT to
<flaccid> ForgeAus: what is a lower level file?
<ForgeAus> lol yeah win98 is basically just a dos program dunno so much about XP...
<flaccid> xp is still a dos program essentially
<ForgeAus> grrr lower level access to the file system than windows has
<ForgeAus> really?
<ForgeAus> just that the Dos is hidden from the user?
<flaccid> no
<ForgeAus> cmd isn't dos
<flaccid> there is now such thing as 'lower level access to the file system'
<flaccid> cmd is not dos
<flaccid> no
<ForgeAus> I'm confused
<ForgeAus> wheres the dos behind XP?
<ForgeAus> I don't see it
<flaccid> what do you think windows is
<flaccid> its a dos program
<flaccid> you don't get actual dos prompt, you get command prompt
<ForgeAus> I know win98 is a dos program essentially
<ForgeAus> but XP?...
<flaccid> xp is nt
<ForgeAus> you can't run win.exe or win.com from within dos to boot into XP
<flaccid> its not dos
<flaccid> but it can run dos programs in the 16bit sublayer
<ForgeAus> wait before you just said XP was a dos program basically
<flaccid> yes basically
<ForgeAus> <flaccid> xp is still a dos program essentially
<ForgeAus> I don't understand
<flaccid> you can't expect m$ to actually overhaul anything can you?
<flaccid> its a matter of resources
<ForgeAus> lol no I don't
<flaccid> m$ don't make sense
<flaccid> this all destroys the OSI model
<ForgeAus> and I agree XP is basically the next step on from their old NT workstation
<ForgeAus> it kinda merged 98 with the win 2000 pro
<flaccid> nt4 = nt4, win2k = nt 5.0, win xp = nt 5.1...
<ForgeAus> and prettied up the UI some
<flaccid> not really at all
<ForgeAus> flaccid sure but none of this explains where the dos is behind XP
<ForgeAus> if anything it says the opposite
<flaccid> think of NT as 32 support, but getting rid of old dos support
<ForgeAus> that theres NT behind it rather than DOS
<cloakable> flaccid: Actually, XP doesn't run on DOS. It was the first home OS M$ had released that didn't.
<flaccid> dos is not a true operating system
<ForgeAus> that I can agree with
<flaccid> cloakable: i didn't say that xp ran dos at all!!!
<ForgeAus> its deficient for one
<cloakable> flaccid: Then what is it? :P
<ForgeAus> does that mean CPM isn't either?
<canllaith> Does anyone know where the option to disable showing of windows on the taskbar on all desktops went in kubuntu edgy ?
<flaccid> hehe ask m$.......................... its a piece of shit
<eilker>  hi, which log file shows my last shut-down time ? i cant find it...
<ForgeAus> dos was stolen, xp was stolen vista will prolly be the first OS MS have made that wasn't stolen!
<flaccid> negative
<makuseru> are there any programs for capturing video of the desktop?
<flaccid> its all stolen from the start like you said
<flaccid> vista = xp
<ForgeAus> well its still prolly built on XP as an evolution...
<eilker> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<flaccid> there is no such thing as an evolution with m$
<ForgeAus> but the Vista extras look reasonably untheived
<ForgeAus> or at least I don't recognise them
<makuseru> Vista stole half its visuals form
<makuseru> OSX
<makuseru> from*
<flaccid> thats graphics, big deal
<flaccid> looks != system
<ForgeAus> cloakable, I think NT would have been an OS before XP that MS made...
<makuseru> all i know is that if it takes a company 30 people and 5 years to make a logout screen, they suck
<ForgeAus> they still havn't got their file system in order
<flaccid> ForgeAus: XP is NT!!!!!
<ForgeAus> they're planning to SQLize it
<cloakable> ForgeAus: Yeah, but NT was aimed at businesses.
<ForgeAus> flaccid yeah XP is an upgrade of what NT was...
<fildo> still shithouse
<flaccid> ForgeAus: its not an upgrade at all, its the same 'kernel' if you can call it that
<flaccid> and its the same for vista
<makuseru> same crap diffrent wrapper
<ForgeAus> anyhow I dont evne like the default Vista look...
<flaccid> exaclty
<makuseru> exactly to what?
<flaccid> ForgeAus: notice how you care about looks first :)
<ForgeAus> vista will be worse... tighter integration with DRM... :(
<flaccid> exactly... a wrapper
<makuseru> oh, ya
<makuseru> DRM = satan
<ForgeAus> flaccid, I never pretended I didn't care about looks
<fildo> it has to give u a woody for u to use it
<flaccid> hehe but its what you mentioned first :)
<ForgeAus> theres alot more to vista than the UI tho
<ForgeAus> actually no I mentioned the file system first
<flaccid> hmmm like what
<ForgeAus> that they're planning to SQLize it but it didn't make the cut for vista
<makuseru> honestly i have heard not ONE good thing about Vista
<D_Cent> hi
<ForgeAus> what WinFS (confusing with WinFX)
<flaccid> SQLize what ???????????????
<ForgeAus> yeah SQL select-like database searches for files
<ForgeAus> although thats mostly all behind the scenes prolly
<flaccid> ForgeAus: thats bad, not good
<ForgeAus> user will just get an edit box most likely
<flaccid> and winfs, what a load of shiz
<D_Cent> i have kubuntu 6.10 edgy and 2 soundcards. Where can I select the soundcard?
<flaccid> ForgeAus: like i said if thats true, its very bad
<ForgeAus> to type in the thing they looking for... but behind that will be some kinda sql-ish engine
<flaccid> thats b$
<ForgeAus> well its kindab etter than searching through fats and whatever NTFS has
<makuseru> teh search thing is a OSX knock off
<flaccid> ForgeAus: do you know what an index is?
<ForgeAus> plucking it from a database is likely quicker
<ForgeAus> an index, um not entirely sure in this context
<ForgeAus> I know in general what an index in a book is
<flaccid> well windows already has it
<fildo> haas wat
<ubuntu> hii pppl
<flaccid> "Windows indexing service"
<ForgeAus> oh yeah indexing service
<fowlduck> i never use spotlight
<ForgeAus> yeah I knew about that
<fowlduck> no thanks
<ForgeAus> also active directory :(
<flaccid> well are you sure they are migrating that to sql, ForgeAus?
<ForgeAus> no
<ubuntu> hello
<flaccid> active directory has nothing to do with WIM :)
<ForgeAus> I don't know if the indexing service will be related to WinFS or not
<flaccid> then why say it all :)
<ForgeAus> i think this is more a metadata database or something?...
<fowlduck> winfs is still being made?  I thought they ditched that
<ForgeAus> fowl, did they?... it didn't make the cut for Vista I know that much
<ForgeAus> but I'm not sure if they're still developing it or not
<flaccid> ForgeAus: maybe. still not good from a theory pov :)
<ForgeAus> it has been in the works since like win 95 or something
<flaccid> it got the cut
<flaccid> who knows when its coming
<flaccid> it was due 10 years ago
<ForgeAus> I'm assuming they're still workingo n it
<flaccid> ForgeAus: and do you know what you might get from a new FS ?
<ForgeAus> I still think they should have a Media center upgrade for XP pro (standard vers not MCE)
<ForgeAus> a new FS?... no idea
<flaccid> exactly
<flaccid> nothing
<flaccid> at best you won't have to defrag. but thats at best
<ForgeAus> but its bad enough with the range of FS's there already is
<flaccid> not really
<flaccid> windows only supports m$ FSs
<ForgeAus> I'm more interested in kernel development
<flaccid> so you are already cut down
<ForgeAus> and the hopes that Hurd might evolve into something good!
<flaccid> ForgeAus: what in particular
<ForgeAus> in theory its got all the structural goodies desired in a kernel... pity it hasn't sofar worked so well in practice yet... but hen I don't know a whole lot about it...
<ForgeAus> any other promising alternatives?
<flaccid> alternative to what
<mf_debian> nexenta, ubuntu with solaris kernel
<ForgeAus> thats itneresting.. I found there are a few debians with alternative kernels for solaris, (bsd?) or hurd kernels...
<flaccid> i don't see the point
<mf_debian> flaccid: me neither
<ForgeAus> flaccid, well assuming they improve the distro in some way its all good.. right?...
<ForgeAus> but I guess these things aren't improvments?
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> these things create issues
<flaccid> i gtg out
<ForgeAus> ok kewl
<ForgeAus> catch u round
<ForgeAus> hav fun
<ubuntu> hfghsfb
<ubuntu> ;lkdfgjls
<ubuntu> dsfgsdfg
<ubuntu> dfgkmds
<ubuntu> sdfg
<ubuntu> sdf
<ubuntu> s
<ubuntu> f
<ubuntu> dfg
<ubuntu> df
<ubuntu> dfh
<ubuntu> f
<ubuntu> gh
<ubuntu> gfh
<ubuntu> fg
<ubuntu> hfs
<ubuntu> hgfg
<ubuntu> g
<ubuntu> sfh
<ubuntu> gffs
<ubuntu> s
<ubuntu> fs
<ubuntu> hfhptkhrsp
<ubuntu> 43563332
<ubuntu> 645
<ubuntu> 256
<ubuntu> 255y5
<ubuntu> trh
<ubuntu> gf
<HymnToLife> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist or LjL
<ubuntu> hf
<ubuntu> g
<ubuntu> fuck
* mode/#kubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@abij237.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mehdi> hello
<ForgeAus> hey
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: your script needs a conditional :P
<mehdi> do you knwo where i can find chanel irc for shrewall ?
<gnomefreak> yep :(
<gnomefreak> shorewall as in the firewall?
<mehdi> shorewall
<mehdi> yes
<gnomefreak> mehdi: did you try #shorewall?
<mehdi> not yet i try
<gnomefreak> as much of a pita it is to set up they better have a channel
<mehdi> #shorewall
<mehdi> thx very much
<gnomefreak> yw
<mehdi> it' wokr
<VSpike> I find Akregator very slow ... is that just the way it is, or do I have a problem?
<VSpike> It seems to take several seconds of 100% CPU load to switch to a new feed.
<VSpike> 7 seconds there to switch to Planet Ubuntu feed.
<chillian> hallo
<MilhousePunkRock> how come sound was playing fine on the live cd but does not anymore now that kubuntu is installed?
<chillian> I'm using kubuntu now, because XP crashed ;)
<Jucato> does anyone know what package allows Krita to save/export to GIF?
<Jucato> I already have libungif4g installed...
<makuseru> are there any programs for capturing video of the desktop?
<Jucato> makuseru: screenkast, but it's not in the repos, afaik
<makuseru> afaik?
<Jucato> afaik = as far as I know
<makuseru> oh, ok
<VSpike> Jucato: Mine does OOTB
<VSpike> Jucato: version 1.5.2
<ForgeAus> back
<MidMark> guys is there a way to configure monitor under kubuntu without gui?
<Jucato> VSpike: hm... must be something I don't have installed...
<MidMark> a command line configurator I mean
<ForgeAus> or a curses one MidMark?
<Jucato> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<MidMark> Jucato: and it resets the monitor frequencies also?
<Jucato> yep
<siddiqui> hello all
<Jucato> basically, you can also edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<siddiqui> I am a new bie to Ubuntu
<ubuntu> heloo
<siddiqui> anybodu can tell me where to download windows xp virtuall appliance ?
<MidMark> Jucato: I've done it, but without success, I've set frequencies for a monitor (nec multisync m500) but xorg seems to doesn't care about my mods
<ForgeAus> siddiqui from microsoft of course
<ForgeAus> except its probably going to require some converting
<Jucato> MidMark: you have restarted X, I presume?
<siddiqui> well i went to their website they ask for a genuine windows validation !
<MidMark> Jucato: yep
<ForgeAus> yeah it does
<ForgeAus> its meant to
<siddiqui> and i am on kubuntu
<siddiqui> how come i can let it check genuine validation ?
<ForgeAus> um siddiqui only way to get past that is either have a legal XP copy or use p2p to d/l it?
<ForgeAus> siddiqui because microsoft havn't built wga in a way that makes sense :) lol
<ForgeAus> doesn't detect your using a non-microsoft OS it assumesy our a windows user
<Jucato> MidMark: you've tried the dpkg-reconfigure command?
<MidMark> Jucato: I set for example HorizSync to: 51-72 and another monitor tried say I was on 78 so seems that xorg goes out of range that I specifed... do you know why?
<ForgeAus> I almost had WGA validating under kubuntu onnce...
<ForgeAus> was funny
<ForgeAus> there was a time where you could
<Jucato> MidMark: no, sorry... I'm quite clueless when it comes to hardware...
<siddiqui> i have a bitTorrent client installed by default on kubuntu will that work for a p2p ?
<MidMark> Jucato: I will try the command, now I haven't the monitor on my hands
<MidMark> thanx
<ForgeAus> siddiqui if you like torrents sure I guess... I ahvn't tried it
<ForgeAus> persoanlyl I prefer gift or gnutella
<siddiqui> nops i dont like torrent i like clean http downloads or ftp transfers...
<gan|y|med> hi
<chillian> hello
<diego> Ola tem lagum brasileiro aqui????
<Jucato> !br | diego
<ubotu> diego: Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<gan|y|med> a friend of mine has a problem. he wants to start the kubuntu live-cd (dapper) on a notebook (the same that i have) and the cd seems not to be recognised during boot-up. the boot order is set up properly, the image is burned with nero. the same procedure works with me (same nb model) any ideas?
<gan|y|med> other distros don't work either, so it seems to be image unrelated
<siddiqui> ok me leaving have to went out for a work
<siddiqui> ForgeAus i will be back for guidence
<siddiqui> thanks
<malik_> hi guyz...........i have kmldonkey installed and everything works oki after i start the core by doin "sudo mlnet" ...........but when i start or restart the comp n boot my edgy i get an error msg which says MLDonkey core terminated unexpectedly what can i do to make this message go away?
<cloakable> I've just installed zinf, and I'm getting an error when I try to run it.
<MidMark> gan|y|med: what do you mean for "recognized"?
<gan|y|med> malik_: sounds strange, but restart. start kmldonkey, if it still complains try connecting to the core manually. and don't use any other file sharing programmes before starting kml (like ktorrent). that was the issue with my edgy install at least
<gan|y|med> MidMark: it just skips booting from cd. the winxp cd works without issues
<chillian> I'm a noob in Linux, with wich program can i play music?
<gan|y|med> amarok
<chillian> thx
<gan|y|med> for example
<gan|y|med> you are on kubuntu?
<chillian> yes
<chillian> Can I also play america's army, are is this only for windows
<gan|y|med> ok, why don't you read the (k)ubuntu docs and the wikis. irc is the wrong place to ask those quesitons, i am afraid
<eilker> hi, lets say i am downloading " wget -c www.foo.com/foo.iso " how can i make it stop and restart again (after some minutes)...?
<eilker> !wget
<ubotu> wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 226 kB, installed size 1952 kB
<malik_> gan|y|med: i just restarted the comp from cold n it gave me the same msg, now if  i start kmldonkey it asks for core so normally  i start core manually by doing sudo mlnet n the prompt stops after telling me the core is started but doesnt go to the dollar sign so i just normally close the terminal and then start kmldonkey n then it connects with all the servers i want it to and do whatever i need...........i just want to get rid of that annoyin
<malik_> message.........if u want i can paste it on pastebin ?
<gan|y|med> i am not sure if i can help. but you can try
<gan|y|med> just my experience. but seems to be different, as for me i couldn't use mlnet at all (core didn't start)
<MidMark> gan|y|med: if cd is not booting is burned in a wrong way or the media is broken
<gan|y|med> specify wrong way, pls
<MidMark> the right way is to download the iso and burn the iso with iso burning function, wrong way can be do manually add all files
<malik_> gan|y|med: one reason cud be that core is in /usr/bin  so i have to sudo it plus when few wk ago i installed it n later un installed it i set the option as starting mlnet as deamon but i didnt allow it to restart automatically i think thats where the problem is
<gan|y|med> of course, it is not manually burned
<MidMark> tried other media?
<malik_> but i cant find the option to make it start automatically as deamon any more
<eilker> !kppp
<ubotu> kppp: modem dialer and ppp frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 667 kB, installed size 3688 kB
<MidMark> another thing can be a bios bug, try to update it
<gan|y|med> so why don't you do dpkg-reconfigure mlnet (or whatever the package is called) and switch back from daemon
<gan|y|med> or to
<gan|y|med> dpkg-reconfigure package
<gan|y|med> ok, thx a lot for your help. i'm going to try it. no cd image can prevent me from gaining another community member :)
<gan|y|med> sounds a bit scary, doesn't it?
<gan|y|med> cu
<chillian> does the extension .exe also exsists in Linux?
<fowlduck> sure, but it's meaningless
<fowlduck> in linux a file is executable if it has the executable bit set
<chillian> thx, how can I see that?
<fowlduck> ls -l
<chillian> thx fowlduck
<fowlduck> np
<sivaji_2009> "The process for the system protocol died unexpectedly" how to handle this
<sivaji_2009> i cannt open any folder
<sivaji_2009> #ubuntu
<cloakable> Can anyone help me with Zinf?
<Zoomby> Anyone here who is using a KVM switch connected to 2 computers ?
<cloakable> Not I
<fowlduck> i did
<fowlduck> with kubuntu and ubuntu and windows
<gaki333> hi everybody
<Zoomby> fowlduck: you did ? had any problems ? I have one problem, not a major one, but it's annoying...
<fowlduck> no problems
<fowlduck> except windows and Xorg display their screens slightly off, but the monitor i used had an auto-adjust button so it took less than a couple seconds to fix
<Zoomby> I have one Kubuntu and one XP connected to the switch. Often when I switch over to the XP machine, the Kubuntu machine starts to log the following message (30 times per sec...):
<Zoomby> kernel: [17412588.980000]  keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240
<Zoomby> the syslog and kern.log gets pretty big after a while :-)
<KaIxOk> qualcuno parla italiano ?
<Jucato> !it | KaIxOk
<ubotu> KaIxOk: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<calvarez> hello! I have a fresh install of Kubuntu Edgy, and I want to put a share up so other Windows machines can connect.
<calvarez> how do I go about it?
<MidMark> share what? hdd?
<gaki333> Use samba
<calvarez> I was looking about samba, but for some reason the window machine will not connect
<calvarez> it sees the computer on the network, but it does not see the share
<Zoomby> are you sure that the sambaserver is in the same workgroup as the windows machine ?
<Zoomby> do your defined share has the the right access privileges ?
<calvarez> they should be, the Windows machine can browse the group and find the Kubuntu box
<calvarez> I think it is
<Zoomby> ok, hmm
<calvarez> I'm not sure how to set up things in samba
<calvarez> I am using the Sharing module in System Settings in KDE
<Zoomby> there should be a samba-HOWTO somewhere, Google for it
<calvarez> I am not editing /etc/samba/smb.conf by hand
<Zoomby> ok, well, maybe you should, after reading the HOWTO :-) GReat way to learn the stuff
<calvarez> Zoomby, I found this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#Samba_Server
<calvarez> with no luck
<calvarez> well, the main problem is that I don't quite understand it
<calvarez> the steps to do things are there, but I am not sure which steps are the ones necessary to do what I want
<hyper_ch> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<hyper_ch> !swat | calvarez
<ubotu> calvarez: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Zoomby> yes, swat can be helpful to you, check it out
<VSpike> I would recommend swat too.
<hyper_ch> *smile*
<calvarez> and in one of those links it says the KDE samba tool is broken :) no wonder
<calvarez> I'll take a look at swat
<calvarez> thanks
<Zoomby> you will also need a user account on the samba server for every user connecting to it
<Zoomby> then you map them in smbusers and smbpasswd
<VSpike> You can use password level access too, for simple sharing
<VSpike> Oh BTW to get SWAT working you have enable the root account
<calvarez> Zoomby, I need a linux user account for every user that wants to connect, is that what you meant?
<hyper_ch> VSpike: you're positive about that?
<hyper_ch> calvarez: no, you can create own sambausers
<Zoomby> yes, IF you enable security=user in smb.conf
<VSpike> hyper_ch: I wouldn't swear that there may not be other ways :) but I googled and that was the solution for me
<hyper_ch> VSpike: I'll check my knowledge base :)
<blackleclare> hello somebody speak spanish?
<hyper_ch> !es | blackleclare
<ubotu> blackleclare: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<calvarez> Zoomby, hyper_ch, I am the root user in the linux box and I am the only user of the windows box that will be connecting to the linux box through samba
<blackleclare> hola hyper
<calvarez> I was thinking that simply using the user account should suffice
<Zoomby> well, make an account on the linuxbox with the same name as the windows user
<hyper_ch> I don't think a user account is even needed
<hyper_ch> but it's been ages since I setup my samba server
<VSpike> it's not. set share level access
<blackleclare> ok gracias
<Zoomby> then make sure that their passwords are syncronized and map the whole thing in smbusersd and smbpasswd
<VSpike> then make the IP of the windows box the only permitted one for extra security
<calvarez> VSpike, you meant doing "security = share"?
<VSpike> calvarez: yes
<MidMark> samba need a user when from windows you have to access to linux
<hyper_ch> VSpike: you don't need root access for swat
<Zoomby> thats the easiest way I think. then you will not be forced to enter password when you mount from windows
<hyper_ch> VSpike: I just checked my konwledge base but that's in gemran only
<VSpike> you also don't have to create a new account. You can alias account names
<hyper_ch> Zoomby: if you have win xp pro - then you can save username/pwd for the network drive login
<VSpike> hyper_ch: So what's the solution? When I used my user/pass I get the view only mode
<hyper_ch> VSpike: you're right
<VSpike> hyper_ch: besides, enabling the root account in not really hard :)
<hyper_ch> VSpike: you have to login as root :)
<calvarez> VSpike, hyper_ch, Zoomby, I am not too concerned with security, I only have these two boxes (windows and kubuntu) behind a router that is protected
<hyper_ch> VSpike: well, setting up works without root... but not logging in :)
<calvarez> I just want the simplest configuration possible
<hyper_ch> simplest way:
<calvarez> since I am not very familiar with samba
<hyper_ch> that's this:
<hyper_ch> sudo apt-get install samba
<calvarez> check
<calvarez> got samba and smbfs installed
<hyper_ch> calvarez: then sudo nano apt-get /etc/samba/smb.conf
<hyper_ch> calvarez: wait :)
<calvarez> sudo kedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<hyper_ch> first:  sudo cp /etc/samba/smb.con /etc/samba/smb.conf.old
<VSpike> heh
<calvarez> yea, I made a backup first
<hyper_ch> calvarez: first make a copy of the original file
<calvarez> I did
<hyper_ch> then edit
<hyper_ch> calvarez: then paste this:  http://www.phpfi.com/189763
<hyper_ch> set workgroup to your workgroup
<hyper_ch> host deny is that those can't access the samba share (normally routers)
<hyper_ch> and then you have entries for a read-only and rw folder
<hyper_ch> make changes as you need them
<hyper_ch> then save the config
<hyper_ch> and reload samba :)
<hyper_ch> calvarez: then add a new user:   sudo add NEW_USER
<Zoomby> correction: 10.x.x.x are ip-adress range reserved for home/closed networks
<hyper_ch> calvarez: then add a new user:   sudo useradd NEW_USER
<hyper_ch> Zoomby: 10.0.0.1 is the router that connects to my cable modem... that's the gateway to the internet in my network setup
<hyper_ch> Zoomby: so I don't wanna anyone outside my network accessing samba
<Zoomby> the 10.0.0.1 is in your ISP domain, not internet
<Zoomby> doesnt matter
<calvarez> hmm, so 10.0.0.1 is the router?
<hyper_ch> Zoomby: 10.0.0.1 is my router - my gateway to the itnernet...
<calvarez> that's supposed to be the gateway as well?
<calvarez> in my case that is 192.168.1.1
<hyper_ch> calvarez: well, I don't want anyont outside my network have access to samba
<Zoomby> I usually bind samba to the interface it should listen too, that closes off anything else
<Zoomby> interfaces = 192.168.0.3/255.255.255.0
<Zoomby> in my case
<hyper_ch> Zoomby: each one his own :)
<Zoomby> :-) true. I do this too:  bind interfaces only = true
<hyper_ch> calvarez: anyway, after that reload samba and add a new user:    sudo useradd NEW_USER
<calvarez> so, I can't use the same user account I have>
<hyper_ch> calvarez: sure you can
<VSpike> if you just have one machine, you could put its IP in hosts allow
<calvarez> like, if my linux user account was calvarez, I can simply put calvarez in "force user"
<calvarez> ?
<Zoomby> if that is what the windows user is gonna map to, yes
<hyper_ch> calvarez: yes, that force user and force group will be used for the permissions of files there
<calvarez> cool
<VSpike> i've not used force user before.. does that mean you just don't get any authentication request?
<Zoomby> whats the username of the windows user on the windows machine ?
<calvarez> it's the same one than the linux one
<Zoomby> good
<calvarez> does it matter if the Windows one start with capitol letter?
<calvarez> the linux one doesn't
<hyper_ch> the final step is now creating a samba user:  sudo smbpasswd -a calvarez
<Zoomby> then you can map calvarez -> calvarez and set a password via smbpasswd
<Zoomby> make life easy and set the same :-)
<Zoomby> then you can mount without give a password every time
<hyper_ch> Zoomby: or if you have winxp pro you give password once
<hyper_ch> :)
<Zoomby> hyper: are you running the samba server in a domain ?
<calvarez> aha! it works!
<Cklausz>  Hello there,
<Cklausz> In Ubuntu 6.10 the xdg-utils package by Freedesktop Foundation's Portland Project is not installed by default. Will this change in further releases of Ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> Zoomby: if I knew what you mean by that I could answer :)
<calvarez> thanks guys :)
<calvarez> much obliged
<Zoomby> np calvarez. good luck
<hyper_ch> calvarez: just a small tipp: make notes of what you did to achieve something :) next time you can just look when needed
<Zoomby> hyper: samba can be set to be part of Windows network domain
<hyper_ch> I use egroupware's knowledge management to do that for me
<hyper_ch> Zoomby: no, I don't do that
<Zoomby> ok
<hyper_ch> Zoomby: don't know too much about windows networking and stuff :)
<Zoomby> I wondered because you you said something about having XP Pro, it can share password with the samba server on a network level
<VSpike> No, it's just that XP Pro will remember a user/password of a network resource for you, but XP home will not
<hyper_ch> Zoomby: no, in winxp pro you can save username and password upon first connection and then when you assign it as network drive it won't ask next time naymore
<Zoomby> for that I think you need to be part of a Windows domain, just having a workgroup wont suffice
<VSpike> even though Windows 98 did.
<calvarez> XP home is lame
<VSpike> they just broke it deliberately in XP home
<VSpike> yeah, it sucks
<Zoomby> well, thats why we run Linux right ? .-)
<prophitinc> hey how do i get a list of all the channels on here
<hyper_ch> I'm looking forward for all those cool new features in Vista *lol*
<calvarez> hehe
<VSpike> you can get around it by putting a script in your startup folder.  I've made XP Home machines play on a domain before
<Zoomby> hehe
<hyper_ch> like I'm going to buy a new computer just because of a new OS
<hyper_ch> what's the term... bloatware?
<calvarez> Even though I like some Microsoft products, I am definetely NOT excited about Vista
<VSpike> something like "net use \\server\share /user:domain\myname xyzpassword /persistent:no
<Zoomby> gottago. nice chatting with you guys
<hyper_ch> I think MS Excel is quite nice....
<hyper_ch> but that's about it
<calvarez> I like VS 2005
<bobleny> I've liked a couple MS games but thats it! I don't like MS
<calvarez> well, I like VS.NET 2003 much better
<VSpike> Yeah VS 2005 is good
<calvarez> VS 2005 is buggy
<hyper_ch> does it run in wine? ^^
<calvarez> it screws up the manifest files
<VSpike> I've only used the express versions
<bobleny> Hey, I have a question....
<hyper_ch> bobleny: just ask :)
<bobleny> I'm working on it
<bobleny> I forgot the word though....
<Cklausz> Don't you have any idea?
<hyper_ch> oh, that's going to be a big question :)
<hyper_ch> in 2 months I'll start working :(
<bobleny> When you install programs om linux and you have to do it your self, it's called something
<VSpike> build?
<VSpike> make?
<VSpike> compile?
<bobleny> Hmmm...
<calvarez> bobleny, a couple of things:
<calvarez> 1)yes, much of the software for linux is given as source code, that needs to be compiled and built
<calvarez> 2)if you use ubuntu/kubunt, you don't have to
<VSpike> 2*) mostly
<hyper_ch> 2**) don't forget xubuntu
<calvarez> simply use a program called apt-get, which will automatically connect to several servers, see what software is up for download there, download it and install it for you
<calvarez> even easier than in Windows
<Deadcake> hello, i need help, i'm just trying to install on my pc this fantastic distribution..
<hyper_ch> something must have happened... a couple of police cars just went by... normally it's only the firefighters
<VSpike> bobleny: or use synaptic, or aptitude
<Cklausz> I'll try it again:
<Cklausz> Hello there,
<Cklausz> In Ubuntu 6.10 the xdg-utils package by Freedesktop Foundation's Portland Project is not installed by default. Will this change in further releases of Ubuntu?
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: just go ahead :)
<hyper_ch> Cklausz: gonna ask this in every #?
<Cklausz> yes
<calvarez> apt-get is a comman line program, if you are not comfortable with it, you can install a program called synaptic or one called adept-installer which have buttons and will show you a list of sofwtare
<hyper_ch> hiho abattoir
<bobleny> Yes, but many of the prgrams I want arent in that apt program thingy...
<hyper_ch> Cklausz: no straight answer yet on that issue? and what is it actually?
<VSpike> bobleny: for instance?
<hyper_ch> bobleny: what do you need?
<Deadcake> but when i boot up my computer with the kubuntu cd i enter on "start or install kubuntu" it starts the splash screen and nothing happens...sorry for my english..
<calvarez> lol, connection dropped
<calvarez> bobleny, do you have synaptic installed?
<bobleny> Like, LAMP, or PCB are the 2 I'm thinking of right now
<calvarez> bobleny, lamp is available
<bobleny> And yes i do have synaptic installed
<calvarez> what is pcb?
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: you try with the life-CD or alternate cd?
<Deadcake> mh no
<bobleny> It is a programe for designeing PCBs...
<VSpike> Deadcake: Have you tried the failsafe option? I can't remember the exact name of it
<calvarez> bobleny, I assure you, you'll have a hard time finding a program that is not available in apt-get/synaptic
<calvarez> bobleny, I don't know what PCBs are
<calvarez> what does that abbreviation stand for?
<hyper_ch> bobleny: lamp is a acronym for linux apache mysql php.... there are a few nice sites that will tell you how to properly setup those... I recommed www.howtoforge.com
<MidMark> calvarez: I have a lot of programs that aren't in synaptic
<bobleny> Ok
<calvarez> bobleny, I set up my lamp server using synaptic only
<hyper_ch> MidMark: do you have universe / multiverse as repos enabled?
<MidMark> calvarez: mandvd, bpmdj are the first two
<calvarez> just the other day, and I also installed mod_python together with it
<lenscape> ! pydcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pydcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MidMark> hyper_ch: for sure
<Deadcake> i know because it happens even with other distribution, and always i write on the boot line "acpi=off vga=normal" because my motherboard has problems with acpi devices, but when i do this i see on screen "kernel panic: not syncing: attempted to kill init!"
<Cklausz> hyper_ch: I just got this answer: "Cklausz: I doubt it, not until it is tested in Debian at least"
<Cklausz> Is there any "official" place where I can request this?
<bobleny> I have downloaded PCB alredy I just need to compile it. Thats what my question was... Does compiling programs diffrer from one linux distro to the next?
<lenscape> anyone know which package pydcop is in?
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: what cd are you trying to boot from? Live or alternate?
<Deadcake> mh i don't exactly know
<Deadcake> i just downloaded
<Deadcake> from the kubuntu site
<hyper_ch> bobleny:  pcb - printed circuit board (pcb) design program
<bobleny> Yeah
<hyper_ch> bobleny: it is available in some sources... question is only which
<Deadcake> i think it's live...that cd that boots system and then you can install it from an icon..
<[Amigo] > I have dapper, nvidia 7600GS, driver 9631, beryl & emerald-themes. How to enable to work beryl?
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: if you sure you want to install then it's better NOT to use the live-cd... much better to use the alternate
<Deadcake> :( sorry....but now i have lost 1 cd :(
<Deadcake> there's not a way to make that work?
<[Amigo] > If I run beryl, kdm now restarting :(
<hyper_ch> bobleny: do you know how to add univers and multivers as repositories?
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: you can download the alternate cd....
<Deadcake> ok....i'll do that :(
<Deadcake> but how can i boot the failsafe mode?
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: why the sad smiley?
<Deadcake> because i lost 1 empty cd
<bobleny> Yeah, I added all of them...
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: oh.... hmmm, you have no 700mb RW cds?
<Deadcake> no :(
<Deadcake> i haven't
<hyper_ch> how can I find out in what repo a package is?
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: oh :(
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: I'd adivce you to get 2-3 700 MB RW cds :)
<Deadcake> i'll do that as soon as possible ..
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: so you can download iso anytime and test them... without requiring burning cds all the time :)
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: took me also some time until I did that
<Deadcake> :)
<hyper_ch> bobleny: can you pastebin the content of your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<bobleny> can you give me a link to the pastebin thing?
<hyper_ch> www.phpfi.com
<hyper_ch> bobleny: you're using Dapper (6.06)?
<bobleny> no edgy eft
<bobleny> 1.10
<calvarez> 6.10
<hyper_ch> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=pcb&searchon=names&subword=1&version=edgy&release=all
<hyper_ch> pcb is in the universe repository... so either you have not (yet) enabled that or not updated after enabling :)
<Jucato> !pastebin | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Deadcake> hyper_ch there's no alternative way? such as usb drive?or network? (i'm writing from another pc in a network)
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: I haven't tried any other way... the most simple thing would really be get the alternate install cd if the live-cd has problems
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: I never had any problems with either... but quite a few people have with the live cd
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: the alternate cd will directly install it... not like the live-cd first boot up and show you what it is and then give you an option for install
<Deadcake> and it will not have problem with acpi or kernel panic ecc ecc?
<bobleny> Here the link I think... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/246/plain/
<hyper_ch> Deadcake: I don't know.... I never had problems
<hyper_ch> bobleny: well, you have the universe enabled... no please enter into the console:   sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search pcb
<hyper_ch> or pbc
<hyper_ch> or whatever the correct name was :)
<bobleny> Error!!!
<bobleny> Wah!
<bobleny> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<hyper_ch> what error?
<hyper_ch> ok, execute:  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bobleny> I got this error earllior too when I tried to run synaptic
<bobleny> What that do?
<hyper_ch> bobleny: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bobleny> Already did
<bobleny> What it do?
<hyper_ch> bobleny: again:   sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search pcb
<bobleny> again?
<bobleny> Ok
<bobleny> I did
<hyper_ch> again error?
<bobleny> no more error
<bobleny> thanks
<bobleny> GTG
<bobleny> bye
<hyper_ch> bobleny: wait:   sudo apt-get install pcb
<bobleny> I do that later...
<bobleny> I GTG
<hyper_ch> cya
<bobleny> bye
<VSpike> If I get crashes from KDE apps like kicker or basket, what should I do.  Just ignore them and carry on? Or try and report the crash somehow?
<hyper_ch> VSpike: I would change to xubuntu :)
<VSpike> hyper_ch: are you in the wrong channel? ;)
<hyper_ch> VSpike: not necessarily... I have tons and tons of KDE appz instaled
<hyper_ch> even /sysinfo  in Konversation says that I run kde...
<VSpike> I was just thinking that... to run KDE apps you pretty much have to install all of KDE, no?  Even if you don't actually use KDM and the window manager stuff
<Jucato> VSpike: 1) try to see if there's already a bug report about the crash or 2) you can make a backtrace by clicking on the tab in the crash dialog box (requires gdb to be installed), or 3) you just ignore it
<VSpike> Jucato: To do that, does it pretty much have to be repeatable?
<Jucato> yep
<VSpike> Thought so
<Jucato> reproducible :)
<VSpike> yeah
<VSpike> I've not noticed any real pattern to it.  That's a bitch anyway, because of course race conditions and deadlocks are almost impossible to reproduce.
<VSpike> Then again, have been on the other side of the fence and been the programmer taking bug reports, unless it's reproducible it's almost impossible to do anything
<Jucato> sort of... that's why I hate intermittent errors/crashes... can't reproduce them... no sense in reporting them...
* Rob-West is awake
<VSpike> wow.  the AMD support website sucks hugely
<aljosa> is there a java (ant,tomcat,...) repository for ubuntu?
<oem> hi
<oem> can i run widows exe files on kubuntu
<Bubba_Gump> how do i set programs to run as root through kde menu editor?
<Bubba_Gump> !wine | oem
<ubotu> oem: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<oem> can i run windows exe file in kubuntu
<Jucato> Bubba_Gump: you can either use "kdesu" with the command or check the "Run as a different user" (leave the username blank) in the menu editor
<malik_> how do i add amazon search engine into konqi?
<malik_> i want to add amazon into the search engine list like other ones there already like google and dictionary n stuff
<malik_> how do i go abt it?
<sivaji_2009> i cant access my cd drive
<sivaji_2009> i dont get icon in desktop when  i put my cd
<VSpike> malik_: it's actually quite easy
<VSpike> Go to Settings->Configure Konqueror and select "Web Shortcuts".
<malik_> oki.....im there but there is no amazon there
<VSpike> You need to add a new one of those.  The URI I've used is:
<VSpike> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s?field-keywords=\{@}
<VSpike> Not sure if that's exactly right but it seems to work
<malik_> aaaaaaaah oki thats what i was looking for thanx mate
<VSpike> NP
<VSpike> Make sure you tick the checkbox next to it to activate it
<Jucato> it's quite easy to do if the search engine has a search url like that...
<uaxe> hi guys
<zhabik> hi
<zhabik> wer weisst das
<cs_> hi @ all
<malik_> seems like a slow day or hr rather i shud say here
<Jucato> probably....
<VSpike> yeah does a bit
<Jucato> yeah, and you'll get -Jucato in a few minutes :P
<malik_> are there actually 303 ppl in here or most of em are bots?
<Jucato> no
<Jucato> just parked or afk
<zhabik> who know that, "mhdd" to linux. Bad-blocks repair?
<Admiral_Chicago> like I just came back from afk
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago! :)
<malik_> ah admiral is back
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato!!
<zhabik> how can i repair bad-blocks in hard-disk?
<zhabik> in *nix?
<Jucato> fsck?
<Admiral_Chicago> that's a good question, I don't know myself
<malik_> oki i ll fire one question........every time i start my computer ai get an error msg saying that kmldonkey core terminated unexpectedly...........how do i make it go away
<zhabik> this is on win
<Admiral_Chicago> i though fsck but I'm not sure
<zhabik> mhdd
<zhabik> best programm is mhdd
<zhabik> but only for win
<zhabik> i need to linux
<malik_> ?
<zhabik> my harddisk has bad-blocks
<paolo> Hi. I'm trying to install an nvidia driver trhough a sh script. when I launch the script it says that I must stop X server. I tried to stop it, but with no results: i've tried both /sbin/init 3  and killall X.....
<zhabik> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Admiral_Chicago> paolo: then log into fail safe terminal
<malik_> otherwise everything is working fine coz i normally sudo mlnet to start the core n then start kmldonkey n then take it from there its just that this annoying msg doesnt go away no matter what i do
<Admiral_Chicago> sudo apt-get install sformat zhabik i think
<zhabik> sformat? thnx
<Admiral_Chicago> that's the output of an "apt-cache search bad block"
<Jucato> paolo: Ctrl+Alt+F1, login, "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop". that will stop the X server
<YeLkcoS> wenas
<Admiral_Chicago> no thats for SCSI drives
<YeLkcoS> alquien me puede decir que tal va la 3.5.5 de KDE?
<uaxe> what do you exatcly need, admiralchicago?
<zhabik> i have no scsi. ide only
<Admiral_Chicago> !es | YeLkcoS
<ubotu> YeLkcoS: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<paolo> well, i'm collecting too  much and differents tips
<YeLkcoS> ok sorry
<paolo> let's try each one
<Admiral_Chicago> uaxe: actually its zhabik that is trying to repair a bad block
<uaxe> a bad block? what filesystem is?
<zhabik> ntfs
<uaxe> can't you use win to repair it?
<zhabik> i want to format to ext3
<zhabik> but fsck write: "bad blocks"
<uaxe> ... mmm... i had a similar problem...
<uaxe> i solved it with
<uaxe> a block check
<uaxe> if you do : mkfs.ext3 -h
<uaxe> you'll most likely find the right
<uaxe> option
<uaxe> i don't remember actually
<zhabik> under win is a best programm "mhdd" to repair bad-blocks, but i have,nt windows now
<uaxe> a bad block can be only repaired by marking it as 'non allocable' space!
<uaxe> you can even do this with an ext3 format
<zhabik> how can i do it?
<VSpike> hard drives used to come with a bad block table in their firmware.  I wonder if they still do that?  I'm think of ST502 drives
<uaxe> .. mkfs.ext3 -h... i'm doing it now, wait a moment and I'll tell you the exact option
<zhabik> i'm waiting..
<VSpike> -c
<zhabik> mkfs.ext3 -h -c
<zhabik> right?
<uaxe> -h is for the small help
<zhabik> ok
<uaxe> i'm searching on google...
<zhabik> thnx
<zhabik> i probe this
<VSpike> hmm.. man badblocks
<uaxe> fsck.ext3 -h
<VSpike> that's useful to know
<laurentiu> sal
<uaxe> fsck.ext3 should help you
<VSpike> uaxe: he left :/
<uaxe> oooh... sorry... i found it too late
<laurentiu> ym have a problem
<VSpike> uaxe; not your fault, he was just impatient :)
<uaxe> Vspike: tnx ;)
<uaxe> i have a little question
<morten_> Dows anyone know what might make my computer freeze at the Running/init-top script?
<superkirbyartist> I have problems with installing Criawips http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/250/
* superkirbyartist has just sent a nudge!
<VSpike> It seems odd that a standard user can insert a flash disk or other similar device, and the system will mount it for them.  They can then read and write it.  But they can't check the fs on it, because they must have root permissions to unmount it.  Is that right?
<fdoving> VSpike: no, regular users can unmount too. but they need to use the 'pumount' command.
<VSpike> fdoving: hey, that's useful
<VSpike> I'm glad I asked that question :)
<fdoving> VSpike: of course, they can also use the unmount-dialogs in KDE too. right-click -> safely remove.. or what it's nameed.
<Jucato> yep, Safely Remove...
<fdoving> hi jucato. :)
<VSpike> fdoving: Good point
<Jucato> hi fdoving! :)
<VSpike> I was thinking that just did a sync, rather that umount, but you're quite right
<sivaji_2009> what is the command to shutdown in consol
<VSpike> sivaji_2009: shutdown -h now
<fdoving> sivaji_2009: or 'halt'
<VSpike> wish I could stop running XP in VMWare
<VSpike> I hate the way it keeps grabbing the focus and keyboard input
<Jucato> ctrl+alt doesn't free the mouse/keyboard?
<ber_>    ?
<aloyarc> i need to downgrade wine, how ?
<jps> Anyone likes to install both ubuntu and kubuntu? Is there a way to customize kmenu so it shows only K*programs?
<malik_> which one is better?...........VMware/wine/xen?
<fdoving> malik_: depends on your needs.
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> when it comes to virtualization, wine is out of the picture
<VSpike> Jucato: It's not that..it's just like when I'm using something like Kubuntu, suddenly VMWare will just grab the focus.  I've never quite worked out what the trigger is
<Jucato> VSpike: hm... that's weird..
<VSpike> Jucato: Yes, very
<VSpike> I'd like to get rid of it really.  But I have no solution that will work with my Pocket PC other than XP + Outlook + ActiveSync
<malik_> the day i ll figureout how to install my webcam n tv tuner card in kubuntu i ll ditch win xp 4ever
<bibek> this is really not the place to ask this but is DSL .deb based?
<fdoving> damn small linux?
<jps> I have ditched my xp... and I don't regret it
<fdoving> i belive so.
<lacin> hi,
<bibek> oh, i have an old horse, P3 and kubuntu is way too slow with eclipse
<bibek> will be trying dsl soon
<lacin> I installed Ubuntu and now I want add KDE, Can I use Kubuntu CD as a Standard APT cd?
<fdoving> bibek: dsl IS .deb based, i just checked.
<jps> lacin> I tryed to do that... got no good results... if you have broadband, i sugest using apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<bibek> fdoving: thanks, does it take debian repos?
<jps> its a ~150mb download
<fdoving> bibek: i belive so, you can transform it into debian, it says.
<lacin> jps, In fact I want Install KDE in my workplace and there I have 56K! limited account.
<bibek> fdoving: thanks, another question, how do i boot into init 1 from grub
<fdoving> lacin: you can use the alternate cd. as a repo cd. the desktop/livecd is useless for that purpose.
<fdoving> bibek: select recovery mode.
<lacin> fdoving, TNX
<bibek> fdoving: ah TNX too
<Xen0l> !shell
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<str> Hi all
<Xen0l> hey is there any way i can switch between tabs in konqueror with keyboard and not by mouse?
<aseigo> alt+,.
<Dr_willis> Xen0l,  i recall there being a way.. but i forget how. :)
<aseigo> er, ctrl+,.
<fdoving> Xen0l: ctrl+, and ctrl+. here
<fdoving> :)
<aseigo> also, ctrl+pageup/pagedown
<tonino> hi all
<Xen0l> thx :D
<tonino> xenol suck my big cock you and your problem..bastard
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> 0_o?
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*n=tonino@host103-8-dynamic.6-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by fdoving
* tonino was kicked off #kubuntu by fdoving (You we're warned.)
<uaxe> ehi tonino, i have a problem
<Xen0l> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Xen0l> so tonino GTFO
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*n=tonino@host103-8-dynamic.6-87-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<tonino> hi all..
<fdoving> !language | tonino
<ubotu> tonino: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fdoving> thanks for understanding.
<tonino> ok...
<tonino> ok..
<uaxe> tonino, please be friendly
<uaxe> this is a serious
<uaxe> forum
<tonino> uaxe....god.................
<uaxe> ?? tonino what is your problem?
<uaxea> ehi tornino, can you help me?
<tonino> uaxe, i have a photo on my desk..i think that it is you..
<uaxea> oooooh... and what kind of photo
<uaxea> it is
<tonino> it is a big pig.... :)
<Jucato> hm...
<uaxea> tonino??????????
<Jucato> uaxea, tonino: -offtopic
<uaxea> what are you telling???????
<tonino> i have a problem.......
<uaxea> yes tonino
<uaxea> i know
<uaxea> you have
<uaxea> a big
<uaxea> mental problem
<Xen0l> lol
<fdoving> tonino: this channel is for support only, general chatter happens in #kubuntu-offtopic.
<uaxea> you should suck my umid dic
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<fdoving> uaxea: that applies to you too.
<tonino> foving me???
<Jucato> both of you stop it
<tonino> fdoving me???
<uaxea> tonino sucks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fdoving> tonino: yes. you.
<uaxea> let's stop
<tonino> uaxea....
<uaxea> this
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<uaxea> tonino where are
<uaxea> you from?!
<tonino> from san francisco..
<uaxea> oooooh... i'm from dallas
<uaxea> shall we meet
<fdoving> uaxea, tonino, go to #kubuntu-offtopic please. if you have some question, ask it, everything else happens in #kubunut-offtopic
<uaxea> ?
<Jucato> #kubuntu-offtopic
<tonino> uaxea, a gay party???
<uaxea> tonino FUCK YOUUUUUUUUUUUu
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %tonino!*@*]  by fdoving
<slow-motion> hallo
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %uaxea!*@*]  by fdoving
<Jucato> oh great :P
<Dr_willis> Business as usual eh?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<fdoving> hi slow-motion.
<slow-motion> hi fdoving
<Xen0l> tonino aint u drunk?
<Jucato> heh sorry... kinda new to this :P
<Jucato> Xen0l: he won't be able to answer :)
<Xen0l> :)
<Xen0l> ah
<Xen0l> just realized
<fdoving> you'll have to move the offtopic chatter to #kubuntu-offtopic.
<mindspin> anyone here a wine expert?
<HymnToLife> !anyone | mindspin
<ubotu> mindspin: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mindspin> HymnToLife: If nobody would reply.I'd know nobody is an expert ....
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<Jucato> mindspin: or those who are experts aren't here or unavailable
<mindspin> yup
<Jucato> in any case, you could also try asking in #winehq if things don't work out here
<mindspin> hanx Jucato
* Admiral_Chicago isn't an expect but suspects the channel suggested by Juan might have some
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: I'm not an expect either :P
<BluesKaj> trying to get the open source ATI driver to work again but I get this message: "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"... I'm wondering what xlib is missing to make it work , can't tell what i need from the descriptions in adept or synaptic
<Admiral_Chicago> BluesKaj: you can fix that in your xorg.conf iirc
<BluesKaj> I tried adding GLX to extensions in xorg.conf, but no luck so far
<Admiral_Chicago> ah that would have been my suggestion
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  its possible the Open source driver dont support that?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, i had it working but after a kernel upgrade I lost the driver somehow
<Dr_willis> ahh. interesting.
<thelinuxguy> you need to add Option "Composite" "Disable" in xorg.conf, in section extentions
<Dr_willis> well in the past when updating the kernels - ive had to reinstall the fglrx stuff..but you are not using fglrx.. so. not sure what to tell ya. :)
<bibek> problem!! when booting, the kubuntu with progressbar starts
<BluesKaj> fgl_glxgears generates the above error
* Dr_willis agrees with thelinuxguy 
<VSpike> I find Akregator very slow ... is that just the way it is, or do I have a problem?
<thelinuxguy> thank you, Dr_willis ;-)
<bibek> but after sometime, the screen is filled with numbers like 400:1234 etc etc in rows and cols
<VSpike> It seems to take several seconds of 100% CPU load to switch to a new feed.
<BluesKaj> yeah that's done  Dr_willis
<bibek> and after some time, kdm start
<VSpike> 7 seconds to switch to Planet Ubuntu feed, for example
<bibek> is anyone familier with this problem?
<Dr_willis> bibek,  but it runs fine?
<bibek> yeah
<bibek> kdm starts fine
<Dr_willis> bibek,  sounds like some normal kernel messages and so on.. check 'dmesg' out put perhaps.
<Admiral_Chicago> VSpike: never happened to me
<bibek> also at tty1 i get strange messages
<bibek> like eax .....
<bibek> i forgot
<Dr_willis> I tend to disable the splash screens and so forth - so i always see ll the purty messages
<bibek> how do i do that?
<thelinuxguy> bibek, do you unmount open partitions when you quit using your computer ?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you can have the splash screen plus some purty messages :)
<Jucato> remove the "quiet" option in menu.lst
<VSpike> Admiral_Chicago: interesting. There are a lot of articles in that feed.  Do you have any with a lot of articles like that?  I have archiving disabled.
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  ive noticed more disrtos having that 'logo at top' and 'messages at bottom' sort of splash stuff now a days. :)
<bibek> i dont
<bibek> but should they be automatically dismount?
<Admiral_Chicago> I had ~30 feeds, keep them about a week old at most
<Dr_willis> I use 'nosplas nofb verbose' (i think)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: yes. and they have better bootsplash programs/engines :)
* Dr_willis wants hard core text messages! :)
<Jucato> yes, I almost forgot :)
<thelinuxguy> bibek, yes, they *should* unmount by themselves, but don't always do :-)
<Jucato> I thought the new year would bring in a new Dr_willis :P
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, does this tell you anything ?   Error: couldn't get an RGBA, Double-buffered visual
<bibek> thelinuxguy: they were detected during kubuntu installation
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  well i may be getting a New Wife.. (well getting rid of the old one)
<bibek> thelinuxguy: i didn't add them in fstab myself
<Jucato> :O
<Admiral_Chicago> Dr_willis: yea just throw her out
<Dr_willis> Admiral_Chicago,  she left allready
<bibek> How do i take screenshot of the errors :-D
<Admiral_Chicago> :(
<thelinuxguy> bibek; alright, so you get strange messages on your screen. try to watch from wich point they start to appear...
<bibek> thelinuxguy: the splash screen starts, at some point before it completes,
<dwidmann> bibek: the printscreen key
<bibek> dwidmann: does it work in CUI mode?
<dwidmann> I really doubt it
<thelinuxguy> bibek: start up your pc without "quiet" in your kernel-option line.
<thelinuxguy> so you can watch all messages go by
<bibek> thelinuxguy: alright, by editing grub conf file?
<thelinuxguy> press "e" during the grub screen to alter the line
<thelinuxguy> press then "b" to boot...
<bibek> thelinuxguy: thanx i got it
<bibek> thelinuxguy: i wish i could get screenshots
<thelinuxguy> not easy during boot to do anything ;-)
<bibek> thelinuxguy: how do distros put screenshots of their boot screens ???
<Jucato> bibek: vmware probably.... or something
<thelinuxguy> they install the distro in VMware or something other Xen-like environment
<bibek> ic
<bibek> i'll reboot and try to copy some error lines
<thelinuxguy> so they boot that distro while still running there main - operating system
<Xen0l> which piece of software has same features or similar to notepad in win xp? kate in kde?
<thelinuxguy> bibik; alright, good luck !
<Dr_willis> gee.. notepad.. one of the most lacking in features text editor out....
<dwidmann> wait, since when did notepad have features?
<thelinuxguy> XenOl: gedit ?
<Admiral_Chicago> Xen0l: correct! but kate is better
<Xen0l> so kate also make hmtl php script and more?
<Dr_willis> text editors are text editors....
<dwidmann> kedit is probably closer to notepad really
<Jucato> Kate > Kwrite (simplified Kate) > Kedit
<Admiral_Chicago> vim ftw...not
<Jucato> :p
<Jucato> nano, vim, emacs...
<Dr_willis> cream, fte, mcedit,
<Dr_willis> scite
<Admiral_Chicago> man i just log into a terminal and don't use a GUI
<Admiral_Chicago> pshh, who needs X
<Admiral_Chicago> just kidding
<Dr_willis> fte is a very nice editor for the console
<Dr_willis> :)
<Admiral_Chicago> i'll keep that in mind
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<bibek_> hi
<bibek_> i could see exactly when the problem started since the message covered my screen very fast
<bibek_> the errors were like this
<bibek_> 370:4c/0a,   371:44/40, 372:52/75 .......................
<bibek_> and other similar numbers
<bibek_> any idea
<bibek_> ?
<Admiral_Chicago> bibek_: when did this start?
<Dr_willis> theres a big differance between 'errors' and 'warnings/information'  :)
<Dr_willis> dmesg - may show some info on the specifics
<bibek_> well lets say its unknown text
<thelinuxguy> bibek: they were *just* numbers, no text beside them ?
<bibek_> no
<bibek_> there were 5 columns with plenty of rows filling my whole screen
<bibek_> it started before my hd check
<bibek_> yes there was test
<Admiral_Chicago> bibek_: might be a improperly configured X. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if it is
<bibek_> at the last
<bibek_> it said
<bibek_> Not Automatically fixing this
<Admiral_Chicago> but i'll leave you to these fine gents. i have to go
<thelinuxguy> bibek: I'm sorry, I've never seen that happening before...
<SharkPaul> hi to all
<gothard_> root@gothard-laptop:~# tail -f /var/log/dmesg
<SharkPaul> and happy new year
<bibek_> it shouldn't be x coz x starts only after it has mounted my hdisks and all
<gothard_> [17179591.376000]  lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).
<thelinuxguy> Bibek: are you *sure* you don't have problems with your harddisk or partition ?
<gothard_> [17179591.428000]  SCSI subsystem initialized
<gothard_> [17179591.440000]  ieee1394: sbp2: Driver forced to serialize I/O (serialize_io=1                            )
<bibek_> well its causing no problem yet
<gothard_> [17179591.440000]  ieee1394: sbp2: Try serialize_io=0 for better performance
<bibek_> no i dont
<gothard_> [17179591.492000]  fuse init (API version 7.6)
<gothard_> [17179591.528000]  Adding 714852k swap on /dev/disk/by-uuid/055ab876-2f67-4c4f-83                            ad-8d6ba622c454.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:714852k
<gothard_> [17179591.600000]  EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal
<gothard_> [17179591.696000]  NET: Registered protocol family 17
<gothard_> [17179592.648000]  NET: Registered protocol family 15
<gothard_> [17179594.232000]  serial8250: too much work for irq4
<gothard_> why did i have it?
<bibek_> i can access them all, ah
<Admiral_Chicago> !paste | gothard_
<ubotu> gothard_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: wait i might have problem
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: sometimes my root partitioned HD doesn't get detected by bios so i have to restart
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: is it dieing?
<SharkPaul> Could anybody help me?
<dwidmann> probably
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: and one of the pins in its ide port just broke :-(
<Xen0l> and plz which program can work wwith virtual drives and images audner linux?
<thelinuxguy> bibek: I can't tell that from here, of course, but it strikes me as odd...
<dwidmann> bibek_: broken pins aren't good
<thelinuxguy> bibek: I think you just solved your problem....
<bibek_> dwidmann: yeap, i know, will backup by files tonight,
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: wow im genius :-D, anyways, have no other functional problems yet
<SharkPaul> bibek_:can you help me?
<bibek_> SharkPaul: whats ur problem,
<thelinuxguy> bibek: just make sure you backup your stuff a.s.a.p. !
<bibek_> SharkPaul: we're all here to ease ur pain
<SharkPaul> well,when i insert an audio cd in my pc
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: yeah
<SharkPaul> and I go in the mount point of the cd
<SharkPaul> It seems there arent any files!
<SharkPaul> Why?
<dwidmann> probably isn't mounted
<Xen0l> !virtual drive
<bibek_> SharkPaul: u should mount it first
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtual drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SharkPaul> no,it's mounted
<bibek_> SharkPaul: r u sure?
<SharkPaul> becouse with data cd this doesn't happen
<SharkPaul> how can I control if a device is mounted?
<dwidmann> SharkPaul: might as well double check, pull up konsole and put this in: mount /media/cdrom
<bibek_> SharkPaul: well in my kubuntumoster, if i dont click Open, then it wouldn't mount
<bibek_> SharkPaul: yeah please follow dwidmann
<SharkPaul> No,the Cd is mounted
<thelinuxguy> SharkPaul: you just can't mount audio-cd's, you just play them :-)
<thelinuxguy> fire up any cd-playing program and press "play"...
<SharkPaul> This is normal,but in the folder there doesn't appears any file
<SharkPaul> thelinuxguy:i 've just tried
<thelinuxguy> and ?
<SharkPaul> and when I've runned Amarok
<dwidmann> after mounting, there is a neat virtual toy in the audio cd folder, you can drag and drop the folders (each having the name of a different audio format), and it will automatically rip & encode them :)
<SharkPaul> It said:
<SharkPaul> one moment...
<bibek_> i thought fstab was the solution to all the worlds mounting problems
<bibek_> but with USB , fstab is not so useful
<thelinuxguy> no bibek; audio files are not regular files and therefore you can't "mount" a music cd...
<SharkPaul> no,it's solved!
<SharkPaul> strange,but it's so
<SharkPaul> :P
<bibek_> thanks guys
<dwidmann> and how was it solved SharkPaul
<thelinuxguy> your're most welcome....
<bibek_> its strange but its true, i also didn't see any files on the cd
<bibek_> either
<SharkPaul> thanx for the (littlesupport,
<thelinuxguy> :-P
<bibek_> but with rightclick the cdrom folder and click play, its solved
<SharkPaul> yes,if I play the cd,it's solved
<bibek_> how to mount usb media?
<SharkPaul> but if I want to see the files in the cd,it isn't possible
<SharkPaul> why?
<dwidmann> It *should* do that for you automatically bibek_, else, it's probably going to mount as /dev/sd?#
<SharkPaul> so,i must go
<bibek_> dwidmann: yeah but say i just want to mount usb and not open in knoqueror
<dwidmann> (the letter and the number will differe, for me it's sdc1)
<SharkPaul> Thanx again
<bibek_> dwidmann: i want to do this for cdroms too
<SharkPaul> Bye
<eMaX> hi all
<kraut> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<bibek_> dwidmann: if i switch to fluxbox, i have to go to xterm and do pmount /dev/sda
<dwidmann> *nod*
<eMaX> anyone knows how to copy a vcd with ubuntu?
<HymnToLife> eMaX, define "copy"...
<dwidmann> I'm wondering why KDe isn't automounting it for you though bibek, that's weird ...
<eMaX> write from cd rom to a .iso file and then later write back
<dwidmann> eMaX: if it can be done, the best place to look would be k3b
<bibek_> dwidmann: it automounts alright
<bibek_> dwidmann: but i use fluxbox sometimes, so mounting is pain in the a**
<eMaX> k3b apparently cannot do it
<thelinuxguy> bibek: please type "man mount" in a terminal to learn howto mount a disk.... any disk ! :-)
<soulrider> sometimes my hard drive light stays on and kubuntu freezes, i cant even move the mouse, restart x or anything. Any ideas ?
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: mount only mounts for entries in fstab or by becoming root i can do mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: or something similar
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: but like kde does, its really cool
<thelinuxguy> eMax: k3b can copy anything I trow at it here... what's youre prob ?
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: it mounts my USB stick to /media/BIBEK since label is BIBEK
<eMaX> I have a video cd (vcd) and it cannot copy it apparently
<thelinuxguy> bibik; right...
<eMaX> (not a dvd)
<dwidmann> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in the terminal: "blkid" (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<HymnToLife> eMaX, just dump an ISO using dd
<dwidmann> maybe it will let you do it with the uuid .... hmmmm
<HymnToLife> ans burn it with k3b
<HymnToLife> and*
<bibek_> ok, leave this anyways
<bibek_> one last question
<eMaX> well doesn't work Input/output error
<eMaX> seems to have 2 tracks, one short one of 2 megs and a 450 meg one
<thelinuxguy> bibek: I'm getting hungry, please post you're question....
<dwidmann> haha thelinuxguy .... thanks for reminding me that I was hungry too ...
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: wont keep u hungry for long
<thelinuxguy> :-P
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: :-) when i put my usb stick, i get the KDE Daemon with options
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: Open in New Window, Digikam and Do Nothing
<eMaX> bibek_ wow. I even get it twice
<ubuntu> yeeeey
<ubuntu> first time linux
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: if i dont click Open in New Window it wont mount
<Xen0l> i have downloaded tar.bz2 of FF2 how need i install it? ./configure, make and make-install ?
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: but i dont use Konqueror, i use krusader
<thelinuxguy> bibek: that's normal...
<dwidmann> bibek_: even if I click open in new window it doesn't like to mount sometimes ...
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: so is there a way i can put Mount option so that the device is just mounted
<thelinuxguy> I'm using krusader too.... ;-)
<dwidmann> flakey
<dwidmann> bibek_: I remember there is a way to change the default file manager if you want to, can't recall how, the all knowing google surely knows, I've consulted google for that before ;)
<thelinuxguy> bibek: is your usb device listed in fstab ?
<bibek_> nop
<eMaX> if damn skype would support video conferences I could convince everyone here to stop using windoze. I hate installing xp just for that.
<ubuntu_> yeeehaaaaaaaaaaaa
<thelinuxguy> add it to fstab and the system will mount it for you if you're define "auto"
<ubuntu_> i like linux
<ubuntu_> but it seems to hate me
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: yeah that seems decent option, then i can mount umount using krusader itself
<ubuntu_> or my computer
<thelinuxguy> bibek: right on....
<ubuntu_> got no sound, computer is laming, all my data lost,...
<eMaX> ubuntu_ so you are happy you got a backup
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: but that will give problem, coz some hardwares have sda and some have sda1 for the usb disk
<ubuntu_> right
<hinork> it's italian channel of kubuntu?
<thelinuxguy> bibek: use in fstab a line like : (example) /dev/sda1 /media/extern_data  auto  auto,users,owner,rw 0 0
<HymnToLife> !it | hinork
<ubotu> hinork: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu_> well.. im going to hack my self right now
<hinork> thanks very much
<ubuntu_> have a got time! cza!
<thelinuxguy> bibek: you use different usb sticks ?
<bibek_> yeah
<bibek_> i got a mp3 player and a usb drive
<[GuS] > Hi guys!... which tool i could use to convert .uif images files to .iso.. or just extract it?
<thelinuxguy> bibek: so define a line in fstab for *both*, no prob I'm sure ?
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: yeah, im just a little lazy, hehe
<esaym> anyone got a good website for grub commands? i need to disable acpi and apm and stuff like that
<thelinuxguy> done the same thing here on this machine and it works like a charm....
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: everything is fine in kde, works like charm, but since im on either xfce or fluxbox most of the time, i have hell of a time mounting the drives
<esaym> after my machine boots the kernel it reboots.... :(
<thelinuxguy> so, don't use xfce or fluxbox and you're problem is over ! :-)
<esaym> im thinking disable acpi but i dont know how to pass the commands to grub
<thelinuxguy> just kidding, bibek... :-)
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: hehe i have p3 with 384 mb ram and i need to run tomcat and eclipse at the same time
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: u can imagine :-D
<thelinuxguy> esaym: just add -noacpi in your kernel options line
<eMaX> bibek_ thou shalt forget about that
<esaym> where do i add it?
<Xen0l> plz wat commands i need to write in konsole in order to isntall firefox 2 from tarball?
<thelinuxguy> bibek: I can see you're problem....
<esaym> press "e" or something at the grub menu?
<thelinuxguy> bibek: didn't santa-claus bring you a new pc ? ;-)
<Xen0l> !installing from tarball
<esaym> well brb
<bibek_> thelinuxguy: yeah but hes smart as hell and asks for money, i dont have any :-(
<bibek_> well guys nice having conversation with you
<bibek_> in my part of the world its 11:20pm so i need to doze off
<bibek_> gnit all
<thelinuxguy> bibel: good night...
<thelinuxguy> bibek: i'm going to diner now... :-)
<thelinuxguy> linux guy signing off.
<Xen0l> plz can someone gimme advices about hot to install FF 2 from tar.bz?
<bibek_> Xen0l:
<bibek_> why r u compiling
<bibek_> u can get the binary in tar.bz from getfirefox
<bibek_> Xen0l: ??
<Xen0l> i dl it and wat next?
<bibek_> did u extrace it?
<bibek_> tar -xvf filename.tar.bz
<Xen0l> not yet
<Xen0l> wat else? ./configure and make and last make-install?
<bibek_> Xen0l: what is the filename? i think u might have binary version
<bibek_> try ./firefox
<Xen0l> filename is firefox-2.0.0.1.tar.gz
<Xen0l> i extracted but how do i need to install it?
<bibek_> Xen0l: did u do ./firefox
<Xen0l> nop
<bibek_> Xen0l: or as i remember ./firefox-bin
<bibek_> Xen0l: try it
<aloyarc> yes, yes, yes, artrage2 works under wine in kubuntu edgy
<Xen0l> no such file for ./firefox-bin
<Xen0l> and firefox is folder for ./firefox
<bibek_> go inside firefox
<Xen0l> bibek_  i extracted it and need to install how to do it? not make and make-install?
<bibek_> Xen0l: wait a minute
<bibek_> Xen0l: let me search
<Xen0l> k
<bibek_> Xen0l: i think u have downloaded a binary package
<bibek_> Xen0l: not a source package
<bibek_> Xen0l: so there is already a firefox executable
<bibek_> Xen0l: no need to compile
<bibek_> Xen0l: can u confirm that?
<Xen0l> i donwloaded from www.mozilla.org
<bibek_> Xen0l: go inside the folder and see if there is any file called firefox
<Xen0l> yel
<Xen0l> yep is
<bibek_> Xen0l: run the file
<ubuntu> are there anybody from turkey
<Xen0l> bibek_ nothing happens
<aloyarc> Ubuntu i can find someone
<bibek_> Xen0l: goto konsole
<bibek_> Xen0l: go inside firefox folder
<Xen0l> i am in folder of FF
<bibek_> Xen0l: type ./firefox
<bibek_> Xen0l: what does it say?
<Xen0l> firefox is opened
<bibek_> Xen0l: ?? is it working??
<Xen0l> yes
<aloyarc> installing windows firefox on a linux system ?  why ?
<Xen0l> lol no
<Xen0l> i am DL tar.bz from i686 linux
<bibek_> Xen0l: what do u mean by firefox is opened?
<Xen0l> page opened
<Xen0l> i can vies webn
<Xen0l> view web
<aloyarc> Ubuntu try ubuntu-tr
<Xen0l> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Xen0l> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu-hu
<Xen0l> !sk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bibek_> Xen0l: so that means firefox works
<bibek_> Xen0l: ??
<Xen0l> yeah
<ubuntu> turkeyyyyyy
<bibek_> Xen0l: ur problem solved?? Congrats
<Xen0l> i want to know how can i add it to kmenu under internet?
<Xen0l> bibek_ ty
<bibek_> Xen0l: :-) ahhh should have said that earlier
<bibek_> Xen0l: u should do that manually,
<Xen0l> bibek_ i will write and tell me if t is possible
<Xen0l> i will DL 1.5.0.9 from apt-get isntall firefox
<bibek_> Xen0l: rightclick any item on the menu and click "Edit Menu"
<bibek_> Xen0l: KDE Menu Editor will open
<bibek_> Xen0l: following me?
<Xen0l> yea
<bibek_> Click Internet
<bibek_> goto File > New Item
<bibek_> Type Firefox as ItemName
<bibek_> in right side, in Command browse for the extracted folder/firefox file
<bibek_> and firefox should be there in the menu
<bibek_> Xen0l: does it work?
<Xen0l> yes
<Xen0l> but that firefox fodler must be in my home fodler?
<bibek_> Xen0l: happy?
<Xen0l> aint it possible to move it to /?
<bibek_> yeah, but why?
<bibek_> Xen0l: does anyone else use the computer?
<ubuntu> k'mse varmi
<Xen0l> yes
<Xen0l> using one account
<Xen0l> for all
<bibek_> Xen0l: you can put it in /opt
<bibek_> and change the permission
<Xen0l> bibek_ i want to know it is possible to update isntalled 1.5.0.9 FF though adept update somehow to FF2 or not
<bibek_> yeah ofcourse
<bibek_> that is the best way,
<Xen0l> but how
<Xen0l> ?
<bibek_> Xen0l: sudo apt-get update firefox
<Xen0l> but in apedt i cant see version 2.0.0.1 only 1.5.0.9 aitn in official repos
<bibek_> Xen0l: wait let me check
<bibek_> Xen0l: what is ur kubuntu version?
<Xen0l> 6.06.1
<bibek_> did u update?
<Xen0l> i DL iamge and made fresh isntall no update or anything
<bibek_> Xen0l: well i have 6.10 and firefox 2 is by default
<bibek_> oh wait then
<Xen0l> i have problems isntalling 6.10
<Chousuke> Xen0l: Why do you need 2.0?
<Chousuke> Dapper's 1.5 works just fine.
<Xen0l> chousuke mayb cause i am used to it want to use new features
<Chousuke> if you want a newer one, you should update to edgy.
<Chousuke> Xen0l: Hm.
<intelikey> dappers foomatic-db is broken
<Chousuke> Most of the new features on 2.0 are not visible to the user though.
<bibek_> Xen0l: can u do sudo apt-get update
<Xen0l> bibek_ ofc gimme few sec
<Xen0l> secs
<bibek_> Chousuke: FF2 does sound cool, 1.5 sounds ol :-)
<Chousuke> Xen0l: If you want to have a stable Ubuntu system, you must learn to live with the fact that you won't always have the latest and the greatest.
<Chousuke> installing packages from outside the distro introduces potential instability and "taints" the distribution.
<bibek_> Chousuke: Drapper doesn't have FF2 in main repos?
<Chousuke> that's correct, as far as I know.
<Chousuke> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 9001 kB, installed size 28588 kB
<intelikey> !ff
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Chousuke> hmm
<bibek_> Chousuke: ah, i use edgy so i didn;t know
<Chousuke> !info firefox dapper
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.8-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7746 kB, installed size 22952 kB
<Xen0l> bibek_  update done and no new updates avaiable
<Chousuke> yeah, dapper has 1.5.0.8
<bibek_> hmmmmm
<intelikey> and 2.0
<Chousuke> with security updates, of coutse.
<Chousuke> course*
<intelikey> see the link on latest
<Xen0l> any repo from mozilla.org?
<intelikey> see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion  <^
<Chousuke> hm
<Chousuke> that method looks unclean
<Chousuke> and you lose automatic updates.
<Chousuke> which is a bad thing.
<intelikey> which is a bad thing.   IF  the installed version is faulty    but a good thing when the update breaks things  as has happened many times.
<Xen0l> why the f*** devs cant do .deb of firefox 2 on dapper?
<Chousuke> Xen0l: because dapper's versions are frozen
<Chousuke> there will be no new versions of software for it.
<bibek_> ah
<Xen0l> so they only making for edgy ?
<Chousuke> yeah.
<intelikey> no
<Chousuke> though edgy is frozen now too.
<Xen0l> i would like have edgy too
<bibek_> Chousuke: no kidding?
<intelikey> for the newer fisty
<Xen0l> but problem is i cant isntall
<Chousuke> you can "backport" packages, but that's unofficial usually
<Chousuke> Xen0l: can't you upgrade dapper to edgy?
<Chousuke> what happens?
<bibek_> what if u download firefox2 .deb for edgy and dpkg it?
<Xen0l> if i try to instal it from live cd and installion starts my monitor turns off and and when i cpress something it again turns on and isntallation crashed
<Xen0l> so afaik i dont know wat to do
<Xen0l> i wans thinking about afresh isntall of dapper
<Xen0l> no codecs, no isntalling into it
<intelikey> use the alternate install cd
<Chousuke> are w32codecs even needed nowadays?
<Xen0l> alternate is possible to isntall from USB?
<Chousuke> since vlc and mplayer support wmv anyway
<intelikey> never were needed
<Xen0l> i dont use vlc or mplayer
<Chousuke> what do you need nonfree codecs for anymore.
<Chousuke> Xen0l: well, totem should support them too.
<Chousuke> or whatever you use.
<Xen0l> hh i am using kaffeine
<Xen0l> and i dont like GNOME
<Xen0l> so nothing from ti
<Xen0l> it
<Chousuke> though I don't know if the support is in Dapper yet.
<apokryphos> xine can play almost anything
<apokryphos> and recent versions of ffmpeg can play wmv 9
<Xen0l> dapper is LTS version
<Chousuke> apokryphos: yeah.
<Xen0l> so it should be till 2009
<apokryphos> all the info is on the RestrictedFormats page
<apokryphos> Xen0l: yeah, but in 2009 it will be ooooold news =)
<apokryphos> well, dapper is already old news :P
<Xen0l> so one question if devs dont make deb for dapper how can be dapper LTS?
<apokryphos> LTS = Long Term Support
<intelikey> apokryphos yes 6 months old    that's ancient
<Xen0l> it is for security updates?
<apokryphos> it will get security fixes and maybe large bugfixes
<Xen0l> ah
<apokryphos> intelikey: exactly; it hurts =)
<intelikey> lol
<apokryphos> even edgy hurts ;-)
<Xen0l> edgy is old too? :p
<intelikey> an i was just considering installing hoary over the top of dapper so my printer would work
<apokryphos> just kidding. Edgy is ok, if not entirely solid enough.
<Xen0l> aint edgy kinda buggy?
<apokryphos> intelikey: yeouch. Hoary is crazy old :)
<Ash-Fox> Gah, I can't remember what that command was for setting 'default' alsa devices (the device that takes first place). I know there is a method todo it via asound.conf and kernel module tricks, but I'm pretty sure I used a command in the past. I can't remember what it was
<apokryphos> Xen0l: I'd say it wasn't a great release, but it did have its share of good things.
<intelikey> yeah over a year
<Xen0l> so if i want stable system i should use dapper?
<apokryphos> edgy isn't that unstable. It's just not great to upgrade to (problematic for quite a few), and a little rough around the edges
<apokryphos> it's good enough to use though, for sure
<Xen0l> so someone tell me
<Xen0l> forget about dapper and move to edgy?
<apokryphos> sure, why not
<intelikey> but the way i look at it as long as the software is newer than the hardware why upgrade,    and if the software is crap because it is a version or two behind the latest, then why should one think the latest to be any good; for surely in a few days it's makers will be calling it crap also....
<apokryphos> backup your relevant stuff and upgrade (if you're brave) or fresh install
<fyrewol> hello
<apokryphos> intelikey: so never upgrade =)
<Xen0l> with upgrading dapper to edgy can be problems?
<apokryphos> intelikey: newer doesn't always necessitate less stable
<apokryphos> Xen0l: yes. You're safer if you follow the guide completely
<fyrewol> Does anyone know any good programs for file sharing on Kubuntu?
<apokryphos> I did it and it was fine, but there have been a few problems around
<intelikey> no but older doesn't by default mean worth less either
<vbgunz> anybody here use karamba? what the hell do you do with it? I've man karamba and karamba --help-all  and it has got to be the most pointless help ever :(
<Xen0l> wat kinds of problems?
<apokryphos> ubotu: info superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba: a program based on karamba improving the eyecandy of KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 515 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<vbgunz> I just want weather on my panel *but* I'll settle if I can get it on my desktop
<apokryphos> vbgunz: eyecandy, basically.
<vbgunz> not superkaramba
<apokryphos> Xen0l: /topic
<apokryphos> vbgunz: karamba is an older version of superkaramba
<vlad_ri> hello, everybody! Happy New Year!
<vbgunz> oh, really I thought it was dead
<dwidmann> superkaramba = an app to display python scriptable desktop widgets
<HymnToLife> !superkaramba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<Xen0l> apokryphos: i know wat i will do remove everything, sell PC and i will have no problems :p
<vbgunz> anybody know where I can get more panel applets? I tried kdetoys *but* the weather applet there is dead :(
<apokryphos> python scriptable, but the themes themselves don't require you knowing python (necessarily)
<vlad_ri> can someone help me? i have a problem with the screen resolution...
<apokryphos> vbgunz: well, what are you looking for?
<apokryphos> vlad_ri: take a look at the FAQ (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions) as linked to in the channel /topic
<HymnToLife> no, you can download premade ones
<intelikey> ok this is another (hopefully less offencive) way of saying the same thing.     software does not decay with age, contrary to popular belief.  :)
<fyrewol> how do I download and install superkaramba
<HymnToLife> but knowing a bit helps to tweak them to your needs :)
<angasule> intelikey: what? bit rot is real!
<dwidmann> http://www.kde-look.org
<apokryphos> superkaramba is in the repos
<apokryphos> use adept to install it from there
<apokryphos> ubotu: adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<vbgunz> I would like a weather applet... the one that comes in kdetoys is broken, it keeps complaining no station found... so, I'll settle for weather on the desktop and kde-look led me to karamba... but I man and begged for help and that was pointless :(
<apokryphos> vbgunz: kicker comes with a built-in kweather; don't think that's from kdetoys...
<dwidmann> vbgunz: look up liquidweather, if you don't mind having it on the desktop
<HymnToLife> vbgunz, just sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<apokryphos> vbgunz: past that, SK is of course the most popular with LW
<vlad_ri> i run kubuntu 6.10. when it starts the logon screen is in the lowest resolution, then after logon it change to my default 1280x1024
<HymnToLife> and then install your applet in it
<vbgunz> I just installed superkaramba
<vbgunz> I hope it isn't as ill as the other
<vbgunz> one sec
<vlad_ri> how can i change this behavior, that it start with the default 1280x1024?
<apokryphos> vlad_ri: in the X configuration remove all resolutions apart from the one that you want
<HymnToLife> !resolution | vlad_ri
<ubotu> vlad_ri: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vbgunz> ahh... superkaramba actually does something :)
<intelikey> so is there any chance that the broken database in foomatic-db dapper  will be patched ?
<vbgunz> apokryphos, kweather didn't come with kubuntu-desktop... I got from kdetoys
<apokryphos> vbgunz: kweather is part of kicker. Right-click -> add to panel
<vbgunz> I would much rather have my weather in the panel but I guess the desktop is fine too
<vbgunz> apokryphos, it wasn't available and is the only reason I went looking for something to enhance it... I found kdetoys
<apokryphos> hm, ok
<intelikey> vbgunz kde has a wether feed in it's taskbar by default    no?
<intelikey> weather  that is.
<intelikey> could add  wmweather or wmweather+  to that also
<intelikey> kweather - weather display applet for KDE
<vbgunz> intelikey, no, I wish it did, I went nuts looking for it... its the only reason I went to kdetoys for it, then it shows up but it's broke, so that led me to karamba which led me here
<intelikey> well kubuntu may not   but kde does
<apokryphos> ubotu: info kweather
<ubotu> kweather: weather display applet for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1213 kB, installed size 2268 kB
<apokryphos> doesn't look like that's attached to kdetoys
<dwidmann> kweather is a dependency of the kdetoys metapackage
<vbgunz> im new to kde
<angasule> kweather has been broken for at least a year
<angasule> I'm pretty sure I filed a bug on it, but I guess it's not a priority
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<intelikey> angasule hmmm what's broken about it ?
<gaki333> hi every body
<gaki333> i need your help
<vbgunz> man if it aint one thing it's another :(
<soulrider> gaki333: whats up ?
<gaki333> about some problems when i launch any programs as kate
<angasule> intelikey: it doesn't work? I mean, you select where you are, and nothing happens
<gaki333> i have in konsole the error
<gaki333> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<gaki333> Xlib: No protocol specified
<vbgunz> I click install on the superkaramba install for liquidweather and it takes me to a webpage with nothing else todo :(
<gaki333> kdeinit: Can't connect to the X Server.
<gaki333> kdeinit: Might not terminate at end of session.
<gaki333> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<gaki333> Xlib: No protocol specified
<gaki333> kded: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<gaki333> DCOP aborting call from 'anonymous-6910' to 'kded'
<gaki333> kded: ERROR: Communication problem with kded, it probably crashed.
<gaki333> but kate works
<intelikey> angasule never had that problem here.   have you tried selecting from the list ?
<dwidmann> vbgunz: one sec, I'll grab a download link for ya ;)
<gaki333> so any idea ?
<intelikey> you may have to select something near but not exactly where you are.   not all locations have a noah feed   (or simular)
<vbgunz> dwidmann, I got it but Konquerer insist it immediately opens the link in kate... seriously, whats up with that? no choice :(
<dwidmann> That's odd, it did that to me before once too, forget how I dealt with that
<angasule> intelikey: I go to 'Weather Service' and add my city, click on 'update all', it updates the little icon (to rain, which is obviously wrong) but in 'Display' I get nothing new
<intelikey> hmmm
<vbgunz> only firefox insisted on opening it... I think the links at the site might be at fault too as firefox did open one of the mirrors right in the browser but konq, opened all of them in kate :(
<stivani> !wireless me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> angasule you are in  ARGENTINA ?   does your city have a public service weather feed  ?
<dwidmann> http://www.message.co.nz/~matt-sarah/lwp-13.5.1.skz
<HymnToLife> stivani, just pm the bot
<angasule> intelikey: I have no idea, but why is the city on the list if there is no feed?
<angasule> intelikey: I also don't see how to manually add a feed (not that I would know where to find one)
<intelikey> angasule select us new york city    and see if it works.... at least that will tell you if the app is working correctly or not
<manchicken> Where is the global KDE menu stored?
<dwidmann> vbgunz: wget this url - http://www.message.co.nz/~matt-sarah/lwp-13.5.1.skz
<intelikey> manchicken /usr/share/kde3/something iirc
<vbgunz> dwidmann, thanks man, I already got through firefox, now I need imagemagick
<manchicken> No kde3 path...
<intelikey> kde* then
* intelikey wonders why manchicken is searching for that anyway....
<angasule> intelikey: I added NY and now I get to select my own city on the 'display' (but NY is not available), the weather report is not my city's (maybe NY's?)
<manchicken> I'm installing some games from source for my wife.
<manchicken> Trying to put them in the games menu for her.
<intelikey> yeah angasule maybe   temp about 0 C
<angasule> intelikey: now I added doha, and now instead of just my city, I have my city, NY and doha, basically, the applet is screwed up
<angasule> intelikey: nope, I was getting 16C
<manchicken> kmenuedit doesn't work for the global menu.
<intelikey> 16C != ny today
<lauthiamkok> testing
<intelikey> lauthiamkok beep.
<lauthiamkok> :)
<angasule> intelikey: now I can get what I guess is the proper weather for NY, but my city's weather is bogus, it says 16C and storms, and there's a clear sky and 32C
<angasule> intelikey: the fact that I have to add extra cities, accept the config, open config, select my city on display, remove other cities, close config, shows that the applet is broken, even beyond the feed issues there might be
<intelikey> angasule that sounds more like the location selected at fault than the polling app   you should see if you can find out more about your local public services     a weather app relies solely on public service postings/feeds  for it's info.
<soulrider> i find wather applets/widgets to be rather useless.... =/
<angasule> soulrider: why? because they don't work?
<soulrider> no, htey do work
<soulrider> but i just have no use for them
<soulrider> i dont see the point of having them when you can just look outside your window: P
<angasule> soulrider: my room is 20 meters away from the front door, and I can't go outside half-dressed to check the weather, can I? :P
<vbgunz> soulrider, can you look at your window today and tell whats it gonna be like on Friday? if so, give me handle so we can be best friends!
<vbgunz> heh
<soulrider> vbgunz: i had mad weather forecast powers
<angasule> soulrider: just looking out the window doesn't tell much here, the sky can look the same whether it's 51C (31/12/06) or 25C
<vbgunz> oosome :)
<angasule> vbgunz: even meteorologists can't tell that reliably for my city anyway :P
<vbgunz> :)
* Rob-West loves vnc
<angasule> this city is on a line, sometimes we get the weather from the pampas, sometimes from the patagonia
<angasule> and it's a very clear line, on the 31st, in less than a second it changed from a very light rain to a storm that tore down trees and went to cero visibility (I was driving at the time)
<vbgunz> for those real familiar with superkaramba, I have a question... will all applets most likely have contradicting themes?
<vbgunz> cause the liquid weather applet is looking great... I never had a desktop applet this before :)
<braddoro> is edgy able to write to an ntfs drive?
<unix_infidel> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<braddoro> thanks
<apokryphos> braddoro: no
<apokryphos> only read
<angasule> vbgunz: is liquid weather included in superkaramba?
<apokryphos> no, but you can use the get new stuff button to get it
<vbgunz> angasule, no
<vbgunz> angasule, yeah, I had to click install, go to a web page, click on the download link and use superkaramba to open a theme... heh, or wget it from the link above
<vbgunz> http://www.message.co.nz/~matt-sarah/lwp-13.5.1.skz
<angasule> vbgunz: thanks :)
<vbgunz> :)
<vbgunz> anybody here use gnome? there is an applet that when you click on it, it turns into a crosshair and when you click on an app, it kills it on the spot... anything like that for KDE?
<la> sometimes i like gnome
<la> ;p
<unix_infidel> vbgunz: xkill?
<unix_infidel> !info xkill
<ubotu> xkill: X client - xkill. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 8 kB, installed size 60 kB
<adz21c> vbgunz: depending on ur key set up ctrl+alt+esc
<unix_infidel> adz21c: that's not what he wants.
<adz21c> ok
<la> when i instal my language package why i still have english
<vbgunz> xkill?
<bank> Hello guy, I have some problem. Who can help me, please
<vbgunz> yeah xkill was it :)
<vbgunz> I killed my desktop too :(
<vbgunz> it seems there is no escape once it is set into motion :(
<unix_infidel> just restart kde
<unix_infidel> no big deal.
<dwidmann> easier option: pull up konsole: type kdesktop and hit enter
<vbgunz> kdesktop did it!
<vbgunz> man, I've been on Ubuntu for over a year... I swore by Gnome everyday... then, thanks to PCBSD, I saw the power in KDE. hence my upgrade from Gnome to KDE... still experimenting though
<vbgunz> thanks fellas!
<dwidmann> I still want to try pcbsd, it actually looks like something interesting
<vbgunz> dwidmann, it's awesome imho, though this is what happened... the more I used it the more I fell in love with KDE. The more I fell in love the more I got scared...
<dwidmann> hahaha
<angasule> vbgunz: cool, got it working, it's great :)
<vbgunz> I am just scared because I have a whole year+ of configs and work saved under Gnome... I am dreading moving it over and purging Gnome
<vbgunz> I mean KDE frigging rocks and you guys are all alright!
<dwidmann> the work should be easy to transfer, the configs might take longer to redo
<vbgunz> I am trying to redo my panels... I forgot the name of the Gnome app that bites the Mac entry bar... the one you enter text and get a popup of choices...
<vbgunz> currently I found katapult
<dwidmann> katapult is lovely
<vbgunz> holy crap, my tomboy notes :O
<dwidmann> after hitting alt+space you have somethign that can open any personal document/music/video/bookmark/etc file, a calculator, and a calculator all in one :)
<vbgunz> heh
<caminante> buenas tardes
<vbgunz> for the hackers, anyone know if it is possible to customize the icons on the desktop so that the text aligns to it's right? the same way you would see it in a file browser in detail view?
<vbgunz> I ask because I beginning to think KDE can feed the poor :P
<vbgunz> heh
<dwidmann> hahaha ... I don't know of any way of doing it
* dwidmann goes off to consult google
<manchicken> I still can't figure out how to change the global menu.  This is getting annoying.
<dwidmann> global menu?
<manchicken> Yeah.
<manchicken> The KDE menu for all users.
<aseigo> manchicken: you need to edit the .menu files in the system dir.. which, if you look in /etc/kderc is in /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/ for kubuntu
<manchicken> aseigo: Would doing a `KDEHOME='/usr/share/.../default' sudo kmenuedit` help me?
<aseigo> manchicken: hm... that should work, yes
<aseigo> ah, wait.. it might not anymore now that we use the .menu files
<aseigo> since it'll store them in .config, etc...
<manchicken> I see no .menu files in the kde-profile/default.
<aseigo> manchicken: look in /ext/xdg/menus ...
<manchicken> Okay, that points me to kde-games.directory (trying to add an entry for a game), and kde-games.directory is empty.
<manchicken> Nothing but strings and icons defined.
<manchicken> And I can't find a single piece of accurate documentation on this.
<vbgunz> I switched into Gnome, I am talking about Deskbar... Does Kubuntu have something like this?
<vbgunz> or is katapult the deal here?
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bb %tonino!*@* %uaxea!*@*]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<ebiven> Anyone know how I get Kubuntu to stop updating my motd file for me?
<fdoving> ebiven: edit /etc/motd.tail instead of /etc/motd directly.
<denis> was ist denn das fr ein Deutsch??
<denis> das TOPIC????
<jewbilee> Hi, I accidently hit the menu bar while using amaroK, can anyone tell me how to bring it back?
<denis> boah kotz
<zorglu_> !de|denis
<ubotu> denis: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<denis> ?
<denis> aha
<zorglu_> denis: i dont speak german :)
<denis> trotzdem ist es falsches Deutsch
<denis> ok
<jewbilee> can anyone help me?
<denis> sso who wrote it?
<denis> whatever
<denis> but I also have a problem with the kicker
<zorglu_> denis: the help sentence ? someone who did speak german :)
<zorglu_> oh you can speak english :)
<zorglu_> ok which one
<denis> off course
<zorglu_> !anyone | jewbilee
<ubotu> jewbilee: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<denis> you can st it up so that it disappers after some time
<denis> set it up
<zorglu_> ok
<zorglu_> oh is that your question ?
<zorglu_> you wanna know how to do it ?
<jewbilee> While using amaroK, I accidently hit the menu bar, how do I bring it back
<denis> and you can also set it up the way that it disappears but returns when your mouse goes over it, like in windows
<denis> no, I want my kicker back! ;-)
<denis> isnt there a shortcut for the K like the windows key on the keyboard?
<zorglu_> jewbilee: try 'ctrl+m'
<effo> Ctrl+M toggles the bar
<jewbilee> thank you
<effo> varsegod ;)
<zorglu_> denis: you set it up and now you can no more access it, correct ?
<denis> right
<denis> ctrl+M only works in this program
<denis> no, in konqueror too
<zorglu_> i guess you tried putting the mouse close tto the usual location ?
<denis> but not on the desktop
<denis> sorry, I dont understand your assumption
<zorglu_> your kicker is usual at the bottom of the screen ?
<denis> right
<denis> I was there with the mouse, right
<zorglu_> and nothing happened, i guess
<effo> does anybody know how to enable sub-pixel rasterisation in edgy?
<zorglu_> do you see any arrow icon on the bottom/left/right of the screen ?
<denis> no
<dwidmann> effo, pull up systemsettings, go to appearance,->fonts
<dwidmann> I think it's in there anyway effo
<zorglu_> denis: another possibility would be to delog/relog in the hope it comes back, have you tried ?
<denis> yes, I have
<cavediver> Hello. I have ubuntu installed and wanted to try Kubuntu, so I installed the kubuntu-desktop package but the package wvdial refused to install ( I waited 10 min) It doesn't seem to work as the package depends on kubuntu-desktop and thus is not itself installed. Anyone have a possible solution ?
<denis> it didn t help
<zorglu_> pfff :)
<zorglu_> ok let me think :)
<denis> I have time ;-)
<effo> I have tried it, its in the font settings, but when I use xdpyinfo it tells me the sub-pixel order is set to unknown :(
<zorglu_> "ps auxwww| grep kicker" <- denis put this in a terminal and tell me if the process is running :)
<denis> ok, one second
<zorglu_> !font | effo
<ubotu> effo: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<denis> what do you mean with "running" if it helped?
<denis> this is my result
<zorglu_> effo: unsure it is related, but just in case it helps...
<denis> denis@Opteron:~$ ps auxwww| grep kicker
<denis> denis     5002  0.1  2.1  32764 16652 ?        S    17:06   0:15 kicker [kdeinit                                                           ] 
<denis> denis     5772  0.0  0.1   2924   828 pts/1    S+   21:09   0:00 grep kicker
<zorglu_> denis: shoot
<zorglu_> denis: ok the 5002, the first is the kicker process running
<denis> ah ok
<zorglu_> so it is there, just it doesnt appears on the screen
<denis> ok
<denis> it s nowhere
<denis> not on the left, nor on the right nor on the left nor top
<denis> that sucks
<zorglu_> ok here 2 possibiilities: 1. remove wildly the config of kicker to remove your setting 2. finding another cleaner way to change your setting
<effo> the setting is on in my .fonts.conf but it look like the xserver doesn't care about it
<denis> ok, but I m a rookie, so how will I get a new config file?
<zorglu_> denis: ok lets see about the second first
<denis> ok
<zorglu_> denis: go in a terminal, launch "kcontrol"
<zorglu_> denis: in kcontrol, choose "desktop->panel"
<denis> done
<zorglu_> effo: it may require to relaunch x... so delog/relog or even reboot
<zorglu_> denis: the goal is to set it up to make it appears again :)
<denis> hehe, your good ;-)
<zorglu_> denis: thinking about it, the 'default' button may be good too
<effo> zorglu_: i believe i have tried that, but I will try once again
<zorglu_> i know :):)))))
<denis> ah, good idea
<zorglu_> effo: i remember having trouble when i setup the font at first
<denis> well, I pushed it
<zorglu_> denis:  i havent told but the 'hiding' tab is the one interesting :)
<denis> but no kicker
<zorglu_> and ?
<denis> hiding?
<zorglu_> denis: ok you are in 'desktop->panel" ?
<zorglu_> denis: we will do it step by step
<denis> I am in the control center
<denis> thank you
<zorglu_> ok go in 'desktop->panel'
<zorglu_> you should see 'tab' with 'arrengement/hiding/menus/appearance'
<zorglu_> on the right
<effo> *sigh* xdpyinfo still report 'sub-pixel order Unknown' :(
<xst> I've just bought a new monitor that cannot handle the same display settings as my old monitor. How do I make (k)ubuntu re-probe my monitor and configure X accordingly?
<denis> hmm
<zorglu_> denis: still there ?
<denis> is there something with kicker?
<denis> yes
<denis> but I m not sure if its the same in german
<zorglu_>  ok go in 'desktop->panel'
<denis> i am there
<denis> 1., 2. or 3. tab?
<denis> or later?
<zorglu_> ok there is 4 tab "arrangement/hiding/menus/appearance". likely very similar word in german
<zorglu_> you want 'hiding'
<zorglu_> the one which is controling the hiding/nonhiding of kicker
<denis> aaahhhh I found it!
<zorglu_> nice :)
<denis> halelujah
<zorglu_> ok once you selected the 'hiding' tab, you press 'default' button and then you press 'apply'
<denis> incrredible
<zorglu_> and it should come back :)
<denis> yes right, thank you veryyy much
<zorglu_> it worked ?
<denis> yees!
<denis> :-)
<zorglu_> we did it ! :)
<zorglu_> cool :)
<denis> you did it
<jerp> xst, in a terminal enter:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<denis> well, as I said , I m new ;-.)
<denis> by trhe way
<denis> as I am already here
<zorglu_> denis: cool we are ehere to help
<denis> do you know easyubuntu?
<denis> great job
<zorglu_> denis:  i dont use it, but glad you like it :)
<denis> well
<xst> jerp: But that forces me to enter a lot of stuff manually. Kubuntu usually detects these things itself automatically when booting from CD. Can't I make it discover the hardware again in the same way on a HD install?
<denis> it should help to install these "problematic" drivers
<denis> I thoink yo know that
<denis> you
<zorglu_> i heard of it :) but it fails to find my drivers which are a lot more problematic:)
<zorglu_> my graphic card is no more supported by ati :)
<denis> yees, it also failed to install java
<denis> upps, must be a new one ;-)
<denis> aand
<jerp> xst, I don't know if there is a process to recover something like that through a cd rescue
<denis> well, I dont know if it only failed to link the java plzugin to the browser or it completely failed
<zorglu_> denis:  i have looked at the java sutff for a while
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<zorglu_> in theory it is explained here, i dunno how uptodate it is
<denis> ah, multiverse repository I think I should find that
<notech> don't forget to restart the browser
<denis> but how do I know if easy ubuntu failed to install java or only failed to link?
<denis> ok
<elrik> hey
<denis> yes?
<zorglu_> hmm
<zorglu_> denis: 'dpkg -l java' <- will provide unclear output but a 'ii' at the begining mean 'installed'
<coreymon77> its my birthday
<zorglu_> and im wrong on this one :)
<zorglu_> happy birthday coreymon77! :)
<coreymon77> !!!
<elrik> happy birhtday corey
<coreymon77> its also very close to my kbirthday
<jerp> corey, congratulations, "almost a new years day baby"
<CaBlGuY> wuttup peeps..  oi/
<CaBlGuY> O/
<CaBlGuY> :p
<elrik> how old corey ?
<zorglu_> denis: " java -showversion" put that in a terminal, and see if it output somethin g
<zorglu_> denis: if yes, java is installed
<CaBlGuY> anyone know of a good BT client to use that don't crash..  :/
<coreymon77> kbirthday being the day i started with kubuntu
<zorglu_> CaBlGuY: azureus/ktorrent ?
<coreymon77> 16
<CaBlGuY> zorglu_:  used both, both crash..
<CaBlGuY> Oh yea..
<denis> java version "1.4.2"
<zorglu_> well try again :)
<CaBlGuY> whats the deal with Falsh 9..   are they workin to make it stable or what?
<denis> it  installed but I will try it later
<zorglu_> denis: wow this seems pretty old. but at least you got ont
<zorglu_> ont=one
<denis> I wiull comeback, see you later, thanks for your help
<zorglu_> denis: 1.5 is like 2 years old and 1.6 is out recently
<zorglu_> denis: ok see ya :)
<denis> yes in know
<CaBlGuY> anyone?
<zorglu_> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<denis> its from easy ubuntu
<denis> bye
<zorglu_> !info flash9
<CaBlGuY> yea, umm  I already know that zorglu_   I was wanting a more specific answer..   but thanks.. ;)
<ubotu> Package flash9 does not exist in any distro I know
<zorglu_> i think you know too much for me :)
<CaBlGuY> hehe
<zorglu_> see ya people :)
<notech> that's the usual procedure of a beta, to continue to make it a stable
<ubuntu> hello, im trying to install grub on my mbr to use a dual boot system, but what is wrong here -> http://rafb.net/p/fk5zTo68.html
<bobby__> ubotu try gentoo :)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about try gentoo :) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cox377> does anyone here have the fuji finepix F30 or similar fuji camara?
<bobby__> can someone tell me how i can get the trash can on the desktop?
<bobby__> lol he even answerd me
<intelikey> bobby__ drag and drop
<cox377> bobby__: create a new location with 'trash:/' in the location field
<cox377> intelikey: that doesnt work under kubuntu does it?
<cox377> fuji anyone?
<bobby__> ok ty cox377
<intelikey> cox377 yes
<cox377> doesnt work for me
<intelikey> does for me
<soulrider> does anyone know of a good RPG for linux ?
<cox377> intelikey: damn.. u boys running 6.10?
<cox377> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cox377> !fuji
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuji - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> cox377 6.6 here mate
<intelikey> soulrider good  meh   wesnoth  teeters on the edge   there are others
<cox377> intelikey: very weird, everytime i try to click n drag it just shows the trash options
<intelikey> soulrider apt-cache search game | less
<cox377> i've just got a new camera, connected it via usb and when the folder opens which u would expect the images to be in it just has
<soulrider> im so bored... i need some games...
* intelikey starts a gui to answer cox 
<soulrider>  i think i gonna have to install windou$
<cox377> a folder within a folder * 100000 names 'usb ptp class camera' but no pirccies
<cox377> intelikey: lol what u mean starts a gui?
<cox377> soulrider: why so?
<intelikey> cox377 starts a gui means   ah starts a gui    what part of that is difficult to grasp ?
<notech> sounds like whatever app it is isn't configured for a ptp camera
<soulrider> cox377: i want to be able to play some games
<cox377> intelikey: fair enough, but as of yet i havent run any apps without a gui.. and sarcasm is the lowest form of wit ; )
<soulrider> and its impossible for me to get the linux versions of quake or UT
<cox377> soulrider: got me there
<cox377> soulrider: why is it impossible?
<soulrider> becuase they dont even sell windows games here :P let alone linux
<cox377> here?
<notech> then what good does it do to install winodws either?
<intelikey> cox377 you ought not accuse,  i wasn't being sarcastic.    i run a gui for two things.   if there should arise something that i can't seem to do in the console   or to answer someones question about it....  this is the second of those.
<soulrider> notech: its easier to get copies of windows games ;)
<notech> oh, i'm out of a piracy discussion
<cox377> soulrider: where are you that makes it so difficult to get games?
<soulrider> Uruguay
<bobby__> do pentium 3 processors have speedsteping?
<intelikey> bobby__ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<cox377> intelikey: what does your gui tell yah?
<bobby__> intelikey: tnx
<intelikey> tells me i didn't have kde installed yet on this box on this installation    but i'm getting there.
<soulrider> anyone know if theres a loki installed for farcry? =/
<bobby__> soulrider UT is no problem at all quake3 and quake4 are ported to linux too
<soulrider> bobby__: yeah... but i cant get them
<bobby__> you need the windows cds/ dvds
<soulrider> oh
<soulrider> well
<soulrider> UT is boring ithout online play
<bobby__> you can play it online
<bobby__> i do it all the time on linux
<soulrider> yes.. if you bought it :P
<bobby__> ut classic and ut2005
<bobby__> ut classic i have not bought
<bobby__> ut2004 i do own
<soulrider> pparently theres a loki installer for knights of the old republic
<soulrider> let me find my ut 2004 CDs
<bobby__> so your problem is that your cheap not whether linux suports it
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> i CANT get them here
<soulrider> they dont sell PC games
<soulrider> at least not original
<bobby__> where is here?
<soulrider> ./whois soulrider
<intelikey> Uruguay
<bobby__> anyway there are no packages for it in ubuntu or am i blind?
<intelikey> it which ?
<bobby__> ut
<bobby__> and ut2004
<soulrider> damn, i got ut 2003 not ut 2004
<bobby__> ut2003 is also ported to linux i think let me check
<intelikey> doesn't seem to be in the repos
<soulrider> ut was ported i think
<bobby__> soulrider: yes ut2003 is ported too
<soulrider> i ant play online anyways
<bobby__> check www.unrealtournament.com/ut2003/downloads.html
<soulrider> i would install farcry but it will probably go berserk with wine and an nvidia card
<bobby__> just download the installer and run it as root
<ctothej> Trying to update apt-get and I get this: "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" Any suggestions?
<bobby__> nvidia cards are well suported but im not a fan of running games in wine
<soulrider> yes, i dont like the idea of wine either
<soulrider> and farcry has trouble with nvidia cards
<soulrider> maybe ill try serious sam
<bobby__> i had trouble with ati nd farcry
<soulrider> it runs natively
<cox377> intelikey: i've managed to get to the images by installing digikam but i really wanted it to act as a mass storage device like my other camara, so it just saw it was a flash device if you like
<soulrider> i think im just gonna make room for windows
<bobby__> i use windthe ows for most games (not
<soulrider> im in usch a bad mood today... sorry if i offended anyone todayt
<bobby__> i use windows for most games (not tn
<bobby__> for fuck sake that keyboard is anoying
<bobby__> i use windows for most games (not the ported ones) and linux for serious stuff
<jerp> soulrider, if you can't buy UT2007.  I've got UT2003 and 2004, both are capable to be played on Linux and I'd send you mine if I had your address.   but you can buy UT2004 for $15 ....... on ebay
<intelikey> soulrider kudoes    good luck to your penguin    moods are like fecies  they pass.
<jerp> http://cgi.ebay.com/Unreal-Tournament-2004-Apple-Mac-OS-X-Game-LIKE-NEW_W0QQitemZ180069894679QQihZ008QQcategoryZ62053QQcmdZViewItem
<soulrider> i went to bed at 7 am
<soulrider> and my mom got me up before 11
<soulrider> and tis SO hot here
<tiax> How does KDE determine which charset it will use for filesystems? I have an XFS drive and can't enter directories that have German umlauts
<soulrider> i look like my sister with PMS
<soulrider> jerp: i really dont wanna spend my savings on a game that i wont have too much time to play
<jerp> this one is @ $5 .......   http://cgi.ebay.com/Unreal-Tournament-2004-New_W0QQitemZ140070225239QQihZ004QQcategoryZ80328QQcmdZViewItem
<soulrider> once the summer is gone, i dont be able to play
<soulrider> and
<soulrider> what if they copied the CDs
<soulrider> and still keep the CDkey
<andreasw> Hi can someone tell me why kubuntu uses eth2 instead of eth1 for my network device
<andreasw> the LiveCD uses eth1
<soulrider> andreasw: i get eth0 =/
<bobby__> how can i check what apt-get is going to install but not install it yet
<andreasw> soulrider: well ok I also have 1 eth0
<andreasw> soulrider: Overall I have two network devices eth0 and eth2
<dwidmann> bobby__: apt-get -s
<bobby__> ty
<andreasw> soulrider: but why isn't eth2 eth1 which it normally should be
<intelikey> cox377 ok that is unilateral.    sorry for the misinfo.   you can drag the trash from the desktop to the pannel  but not in reverse.   my bad.
<Quad64bit> Hey, do any of you guys know if they added fan controls to the kernel for PPC G5's?
<Quad64bit> to keep the fans from running at 100% all the time?
<jerp> soul, ehh, yeah it's chancey but that seller's 'reputation' link is 100% good, selling since 8/2002.
<jerp> w/ 59 comments
<soulrider> jerp: its not that i dont wanna spend my money, but i find it so retarded that i have to import such a known game
<soulrider> becaus ethey dont sell sh*t here
<soulrider> and when they do they friggin rob you
<soulrider> i think im gonna try and install kotor
<soulrider> thats knights of the old republic
<cox377> intelikey: np
<jerp> yeah, and five buck uraguay is what?  an arm and a leg?
<jerp> bucks
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> not that much
<soulrider> but yeah
<soulrider> i could sepdn those 5 on something else
<cox377> soulrider: actually i do take it for granted that in the west you just order what you like from where you like and it turns up the next day
<intelikey> a trash folder must be for those that frequently delete things that they wanted to keep.
<cox377> soulrider: whats it like getting hold of hardware?
<soulrider> indeed intelikey
<joe_> can someone help me out with Firefox?
<soulrider> well, you cant get the latest hardware
<soulrider> if you do it can be very expensibe
<soulrider> expensive*
<jerp> yes and america is to advanced  we should atleast have to wait 6-8 weeks like anyone else
<soulrider> but it has been getting a lot cheaper
<soulrider> cox377: i run a pretty good computer and it was too expensive
<intelikey> jerp
<soulrider> actually, i think my dad bought from the importers lol
<jerp> yes sir?
<jerp> off-topic?  sorry
<soulrider> i like this irc channel.....
* jerp is shame-faced
<soulrider> lol
<joe_> can someone help me with Firefox crashing? i Googled it, but im really new at this, and dont know what any of that means
<intelikey> !ff | joe_
<ubotu> joe_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<soulrider> damn intelikeyyou allways beat me!
<cox377> joe_: when does it crash?
<soulrider> brb
<joe_> its Firefox 2.0, and it crashes... apparently whenever it tries to load java or imgs
<intelikey> curse me not dear friend, you have but to ask and i would hesitate
<intelikey> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<intelikey> !Multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<soulrider> im back
<soulrider> intelikey: if i split one of my partitions, will kubuntu get screwed up like it did before ?
<soulrider> i once did that and it went berserk
<HymnToLife> define "split"
<soulrider> i ave a partition
<soulrider> and i wanna split it in 2
<dope> what's a program i can use to put songs on an ipod?
<soulrider> like a cake :P
<cloakable> dope: Amarok
<dope> it's not recognizing my ipod
<cloakable> Ahh
<HymnToLife> soulrider, with date on it ?
<cox377> !ptp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ptp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> I mean like, your partition has 20 Gigs of data and you want 2x10 Gigs ?
<HymnToLife> I don't think it's possible
<soulrider> well
<dope> any ideas why it wouldn't recognize it?
<soulrider> i gto a 90 gb partition
<soulrider> i want one with 60 and one with 30
<soulrider> one with 30 for windiws
<HymnToLife> but how many free space is there on it ?
<cox377> !Picture Transfer Protocol
<HymnToLife> much*
<cox377> !Picture Transfer Protocol
<soulrider> i can make free space
<intelikey> again i'm reminded why i refuse to use kde anymore.   i'll not have the days of the week changed thank you very much.   the week begins on sunday ends on saturday, don't mess with it!
* intelikey doesn't do daylight savings time either.
<Theory> starts on monday here...
<copter> hi! does anyone know a program that can copy specified files from cd/dvd ignoring read errors?
<cox377> is it possiuble to convert .gz files to .deb so i dont have to install via command line?
<intelikey> Theory they you have let them change it.   not my fault.
<Theory> it started on monday before I even heard of kde :-)
<intelikey> and you are how old ?
<sorush20> I have samba running onmy computer but whn I try to access the shared folder on from a win xp computer on the network I keep getting the message to enter a user name and password into to be able to get access.. any ideas?
<HymnToLife> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Week#Days_of_the_week
<intelikey> good post HymnToLife
<intelikey> i liked especally the part about all three monothiest religions knowing exactly when the seventh day of a week is....   :)
<intelikey> and to whom else would it matter ?
<tony_> hello .. is there a way to install limewire ? i have limwire for linux, and converted that to deb.. i installed the program but nothing seems to work
<tony_> is there other stuff that ihave to install before installing limewire?
<pipboy> try using gtk-gnutella
<pipboy> worked for me
<tony_> is that in repo ???
<pipboy> dunno
<pipboy> probably no
<tony_> or do i have to go with aptget -install
<pipboy> byt if you want to use limewire you have to install java
<intelikey> !frostwire | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<tony_> im not sure if i have java installed
<pipboy> gtk-gnutella - download sources and compile
<tony_> lol. im way to knew to linux to compile source
<tony_> :)
<pipboy> or find ind adept
<faLUCE> I have a switch with an adsl modem and a pc. therefore, I connect my pc to the modem trhough the switch. Now, I would like that my PC does routing, so I can connect another PC to the switch... how can I do?
<pipboy> the only trouble with compiling is the dependencies
<xst_> I have bought a new nice monitor and am now using a display mode of 1920x1200. But the Pager in the menu has suddenly become extremely narrow. Can I somehow enlarge it? Or does anyone know of an alternative pager?
<slow-motion> n8
<intelikey> xst_ set the fonts ?
<jerp> intelikey, jews/saturday, Christians/saturday (it's said christ had to get into the grave before the sabbath and rose on the first day of the week)  Islam/I don't know.
<tony_> how can i tell , if JAVA has been installed on my linux
<pipboy> run adept and check - the easiest way
<intelikey> jerp yes.   i didn't mean to open a discussion on world religions  just commenting on the wikipedia mosting that HymnToLife posted  ^  :)
<jerp> ok
<xst__> intelikey: The fonts look great. Its just the desktop squares that has becom very narrow
<tony_> the only JAVA installation is  libjline-java :|
<pipboy> have you updatet the sources.list?
<aloyarc> how do i set the minimum password length in *buntu from the cli ?
<intelikey> xst__ idk.     is it the whole desktop to narrow for the display ?
<tony_> i think i have to install sun-java5-jre ?? it seems this is the right one .
<intelikey> yes
<faLUCE> another question: my pc is connected to a switch and I have ipmasq installed. if I launch ipmasq, can I connect another pc to the same switch and use the first pc as a gateway?
<enzy> hi , i have a problem with my fonts. They all seem to be verry blurry. Only when the fonts are in bold they are ok. Can someone help me out pls
<pipboy> <faLUCE> you have to use your 1st pc as a ruter and the 2nd as i client
<pipboy> use firestarter
<intelikey> hmmm missing something... this is blurting out null key errors:  grep: /usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab: No such file or directory
<faLUCE> pipboy: if I launch ipmasq, does the first pc works automatically as a router?
<faLUCE> pipboy: if I launch ipmasq, does the first pc work_ automatically as a router?
<ironfroggy_LT> i have a my laptop running a cloned desktop to my TV via s-video
<ironfroggy_LT> but it seems to be a smaller resolution, can i scale it or something?
<ironfroggy_LT> or, even better, can i just run it non-cloned?
<xst__> intelikey: The whole desktop is 1920x1200 and thus wider than tall. But the desktop grid is taller than wide - which is wrong
<cox377> right, i think the problem lies with my camara using ptp protocol rather than the old mass storage protocol
<cox377> does anyone know how to make it work as a mass storage?
<ironfroggy_LT> what id really like is if i could configure xine such that if the other monitor is available, it plays on that. can that be done?
<enzy> hi , i have a problem with my fonts. They all seem to be verry blurry. Only when the fonts are in bold they are ok. Can someone help me out pls
<ironfroggy_LT> enzy: probably just antialiasing
<ironfroggy_LT> its that or they are all jagged
<ironfroggy_LT> the blurring is to make the rounded edges appear round and soft, not jagged.
<enzy> even when i put antialiasing on they are fucked :x
<intelikey> cox377 lots of cameras have an option in the menu to choose storage/ptp
<intelikey> or disk/ptp
<tony_> ohh shoot. instaling java , my adapt got stuck .. in deatail it shows the " configuring sun java " and there is ok button that i have press , which in this mode aint working
<cox377> intelikey: dammit, appears this one doesnt
<tony_> what the hell should i do withough damaging my linux
<DBO> !ohmy | enzy
<ubotu> enzy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<aseigo> tony_: try running apt-get upgrade from the command line .. it'll give you a command line for (iirc) dpkg which should get you running again
<pipboy> <tony_> you have to run installation from console not from adept
<intelikey> tony_   kill adept and run this in a konsole   sudo dpkg --configure -a ;sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<pipboy> exactly
<tony_> how to canacel from adapt .. ???
<mateo> hello la room
<aseigo> tony_: ctrl+alt+esc .. gives you a skull 'n crossbones
<tony_> should i just close adapt ???
<aseigo> tony_: click on the window
<tony_> thanks.
<pipboy> /192.168.0.1/upload /media/upload smbfs rw
<pipboy> can someone tell me what is wrong?
<pipboy> not mounting at all
<intelikey>  //
<pipboy> i've got //
<intelikey> pipboy doesn't smb require // on it's mounts
<mateo> i d'ont find unrar on the depot
<intelikey> !unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<intelikey> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mateo> unrar free arent on depo
<intelikey> unrar-free is In component universe  ^   see above.
<mateo> i look thx
<jerp> aseigo, after you do the ctrl+alt+esc on your desktop, how do you get it to come back?
<intelikey> !universe | mateo
<ubotu> mateo: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<ironfroggy_LT> anyone here using ATI Mobility with dual screens?
<aseigo> jerp: good question. =) do you have a konsole handy?
<tony_> using consol , i still get that screen to accept the licenening ..
<fdoving> ironfroggy_LT: yes. i do.
<ironfroggy_LT> specifically, using the s-video output?
<jerp> yes
<tony_> lol
<aseigo> jerp: if not.. what you can do is right click on the panel, add applet, add the run command applet and run kdesktop from there
<intelikey> jerp sudo dpkg --configure -a ;sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<tony_> i did that
<ironfroggy_LT> can i get the 2nd screen to stop scrolling around?
<intelikey> and it installed ok
<intelikey> ?
<fdoving> jerp: can't you use alt+f2 to get the run-command dialog? i belive that is kwin, isn't it?
<aseigo> jerp: ah, you do... then just run kdesktop from a konsole
<tony_> using sudo apt get . i get the licencing  agrement at the end . but i can not click on OK
<aseigo> fdoving: nope. kdesktop
<fdoving> aseigo: roger.
<aseigo> fdoving: in kde4 it's its own app though
<aseigo> (for precisely reasons like these)
<jerp> I used the konsole and it's back
<fdoving> aseigo: nice :)
* aseigo will be adding dbus autoactivation to it this week as well
* jerp checks for alt+f2
<aseigo> currently if it crashes it restarts, but that can be foiled (as there are safties in place to prevent constant respawning, etc) ... so dbus auto-activation will cover even the pathological cases where it crashes and doesnt' come back
<mateo> i find unrar thx a lot
<intelikey> hmmm missing something... this is blurting out null key errors:       because >>>  grep: /usr/share/zoneinfo/zone.tab: No such file or directory
<mateo> bye c u
<jerp> yeah that works....
<sjrextor> hello
<intelikey> anyone know what package is missing ?
<ironfroggy_LT> fdoving: anyt ideas, by chance?
<sjrextor> how can I install a canon pixma ip1600 onto kubuntu 606
<sjrextor> ?
<fdoving> ironfroggy_LT: yes. do you use xinerama or mergefb?
<ironfroggy_LT> no, this is the first ive had this setup
<fdoving> ironfroggy_LT: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<ironfroggy_LT> yeah
<fdoving> intelikey: tzdata.
<intelikey> k ty
<aseigo> sjrextor: apparently using the ip2200 printer driver. give it a whirl. plug it in and fire up the printer configuration dialog
<ironfroggy_LT> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/3106
<intelikey> not a package name in dapper tho fdoving
<fdoving> intelikey: locales in dapper.
<intelikey> ooooh yuch  no wonder it's missing.    ok thanks.
<boggystudios> has anyone here compiled a low latency kernel for 6.06?
<intelikey> lox latency ?
<intelikey> what do you mean prezactly ?
<boggystudios> for pro audio recording
<fdoving> ironfroggy_LT: you use clone-mode right?
<ironfroggy_LT> yes but i wouldnt mind avoiding it
<intelikey> boggystudios not for that reason but i've build a few custom kernels.
<ironfroggy_LT> id actually ideally like to just play movies on the second display. i dont even want a desktop there.
<fdoving> intelikey: low latency, fully preempted and so on. patched for audio work and such
<intelikey> yes fully preempted  but no special patching
<boggystudios> yeah I was wondering if anyone could point me to some info regarding compiling my kernel for audio work
<fdoving> ironfroggy_LT: ok, i don't know how to do that, but i can help you add it as an extra screen that you can have apps on.
<boggystudios> if anyone here has done that
<ironfroggy_LT> fdoving: thats plenty good enough
<intelikey> boggystudios i don't have any special url's for you  but i can comment that the 2.6 kernel source has a nice configurator  and compiles like a dream
<intelikey> boggystudios junst install build-essential    and grab the source.
<intelikey> now as to the special needs i'll have to bow out on that issue.
<boggystudios> intelikey: thanks I will try that
<intelikey> np.
<intelikey> i'm gone.   back me later
<fdoving> ironfroggy_LT: you're using the fglrx driver, i know nothing about that. I use the ati opensource ati driver.
<Quad64bit> anyone here play with xgl?
<Quad64bit> guess not... :(
<fdoving> ironfroggy_LT: however, you can look at my xorg.conf to see how I use the ati driver to do laptop 1024x768+ external 1280x1024: http://ubuntu.lnix.net/misc/xorg.conf
<FisherPrice> Hi, is anyone an NVIDIA install expert ???
<fdoving> !nvidia | fisherprice
<ubotu> fisherprice: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> FisherPrice: what is the issue?
<gnomefreak> dont really need to be an expert to install nvidia
<FisherPrice> gnomefreak I've done all the usual.. apt-get install nvidia-glx... even gone to all the sites
<gnomefreak> FisherPrice: and?
<gnomefreak> FisherPrice: what errors are you getting?
<FisherPrice> gnomefreak I've done this before, but my hdd crashed and i didn't keep the backup:(
<gnomefreak> FisherPrice: only packages you need are nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy and linux-restricted-modules$'uname -r'
<FisherPrice> gnomefreak well, I can get the nvidia driver to work sort've.. it doesnt' come up with the nvidia splash
<gnomefreak> FisherPrice: ok do you get a blue screen?
<gnomefreak> blue screen wiht greyish color box with text in it
<gnomefreak> with even
<FisherPrice> gnomefreak depends. if i follow the standard instructions i get a black screen, but i add a few extra lines and everything is fine but no splash
<FisherPrice> and i can't start a program with OpenGL
<gnomefreak> splash as in usplash?
<gnomefreak> FisherPrice: what version of nvidia-glx is installed?
<chillian> hi
<jerp> chillian, hello
<holotone> for some reason, the volume control in my system tray does not work
<holotone> but opening kmix and adjusting the PCM level does
<endo602> hello
<endo602> can someone help me setup an ident id?
<vikke> is there any way to hide the statusfield in konqueror?
<_Snatch_> hi
<endo602> I am using pidentd right now
<holotone> how do I make the simple volume control in the system tray work? It's annoying to have to open kmix to adjust the volume every time instead of just mousewheeling over the speaker icon
<endo602> I dont know how to use it
<_Snatch_> endo602: hahaha, me neither
<_Snatch_> hey, people, can anyone tell me how to configure my webcam??????????
<genii> Has anyone gotten Conexant HSF/HCF modem drivers compiling under Edgy or Feisty yet?
<_Snatch_> hey, people, can anyone tell me how to configure my webcam??????????
<endo602> Can someone help me write a script that when I open it up it types a command in konsole?
<Lynoure> In katapult, can I somehow configure what documents are in the Document catalog?
<genii> endo602 Shouldn't something like "command here | konsole" work?
<endo602> could be
<_Snatch_> hey, people, can anyone tell me how to configure my webcam??????????
<endo602> but
<endo602> I need it to move to s certain directory and type  a command
<endo602> ie. cd JJJ/
<endo602> ./JJJ
<genii> endo602 so the "cd /path/here && command | konsole"
<_Snatch_> hey, people, can anyone tell me how to configure my webcam??????????
<_Snatch_> hey, people, can anyone tell me how to configure my webcam??????????
<_Snatch_> please!
<Lynoure> _Snatch_: I bet they saw you on the first and second time already
<_Snatch_> im desperate!
<stdin> !repeat | _Snatch_
<ubotu> _Snatch_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stdin> if no one answers, no one knows
<Lynoure> _Snatch_: how about starting with telling which of the gazillion webcams you have?
<genii> stdin Hey, hi :)
<stdin> he genii :D
<_Snatch_> Quickcam
<_Snatch_> by logitech
<stdin> s/he/hey
<Lynoure> _Snatch_: That's the most exact model? No numbers or letters after that?
<_Snatch_> hold on
<endo602> genii what sort of file do i create to use it .sh?
<_Snatch_> Lynoure: its called: Logitech (r) QuickCam (r) Chat
<stdin> endo602: as long as it's executable the extention don't matter
<endo602> ?
<genii> endo You can just make a desktop launcher and use as the command "cd /wherever && command | konsole" Then I imagine it will open Konsole in the right dir with the command inserted
<genii> But sh would be default type yeah
<endo602> cool
<vbgunz> what is Kubuntus equivalent to Gnomes deskbar app?
<endo602> thanks man
<endo602> is there a way to specify the width the konsole opens
<stdin> what is with all the netsplits?
<Lynoure> vbgunz: Do you know a lot on Katapult? I'm trying to figure out how to 1) get it to deal with names that start the same and 2) How to get it to find my documents
<gnomefreak> stdin: freenode just moving people around (maybe they are board ;))
<vbgunz> Lynoure, I am asking for something equivalent to Gnomes Deskbar... coming from Gnome, the Deskbar applet was one of my fav panel applets
<stdin> gnomefreak: maybe :P
<sorush20> I'm not automounting the cdrom for some reason could someone help please?
<genii> endo602 About the width of konsole etc I dunno :(
<Lynoure> vbgunz: I guess that means "no"...
<endo602> some reason it isnt executed
<endo602> ?
<chillian> hi
<genii> endo602 Hangon let me try it here, I'm on an Edgy box
<sorush20> should I have the umountroot service running?
<chillian> I want to instal flash
<sorush20> umountroot
<sorush20> !umountroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umountroot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> sorush20: what are you trying to do?
<sorush20> when I load a cd into a drive I don't get the auto mount logo..
<sorush20> dialogue
<endo602> do i need to put ; at end of line?
<chillian> but if I put "./flash-installer in the command box, nothing happens? can someone help
<stdin> sorush20: do you get an icon on the desktop?
<sorush20> no
<chillian> nope
<gnomefreak> in what box??
<sorush20> and when I go to the directory media I don't see any other mounted icons..
<gnomefreak> ther eis no ~/.flash-installer file
<chillian> commando uitvoeren
<stdin> sorush20: can you mount it manually?
<sorush20> stdin: I think I can but only as root
<genii> endo602 Interesting, it's not behaving as I would have thought by inserting the command into Konsole
<stdin> sorush20: you should be able to mount it as the normal user
<sorush20> I have to do sudo mount /dev/had /media/cdrom0, but then there are no viewable files there at ..
<genii> (At least by way of making a launcher as I described above)
<chillian> file:///tmp/kde-chillian/arkoHNpJW/install_flash_player_7_linux/flashplayer-installer
<gopp> hey
<gopp> is thier
<sorush20> do you have the umountroot process running ?
<gopp> a means to get more different kde theme
<sorush20> stdin:
<chillian> I dont think so
<gopp> !theme
<genii> endo602 Hangon I'll look for another solution
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<endo602> thanks
<vbgunz> what is Kubuntus equivalent to Tomboy note taking applet?
<fdoving> vbgunz: basket is good.
<stdin> sorush20: no
<stdin> sorush20: that script is only run at shutdown and reboot
<sorush20> I can only mount things with sudo .. how do I change this
<stdin> sorush20: in /etc/fstab there should be a line with your cd device on it, and it should have the word 'user' near the end
<chillian> I always used windows, so I'm real noob in Linux ;)
<stdin> sorush20: mine says: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<sorush20> user noauto
<stdin> that should let you mount it as a normal user
<foob> what app do you use to take screenshots in kubuntu
<stdin> foob: ksnapshot
<foob> oh duh
<stdin> :)
<foob> how come when i move apps to other desktop workspaces they still are seen minimized in kicker?
<sorush20> here is mine
<gopp> is thier a way to install kde themes
<gopp> like apt-get install kde-themes didn't help
<sorush20> http://pastebin.com/849883
<foob> kmenu->system settings->appearance?
<gopp> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE).  For a good KDE guide, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1255036&postcount=3
<murchadh_bhaba> endo602: At a prompt => echo 'cd /the/path/to/dir ;./executable' >> myfirstscript, then chmod +x myfirstscript
<stdin> foob: right click the task bar, go to configure panel, then to taskbar, and uncheck "show windows from all desktops"
<endo602> ?
<endo602> aha
<endo602> ol
<sorush20> do I need to reload the fstabs?
<foob> thanks
<sorush20> I think I managed to fix it
<stdin> sorush20: how come you have 2 entry's for hda and hdb?
<murchadh_bhaba> endo602: The echo places anything within quotes on a line in the file myfirstscript, the chmod +x makes it executable. Try it!
<sorush20> stdin: I got rid of the first two by #
<sorush20> It worked now..
<endo602> ok
<stdin> sorush20: that's was why it wasn't working then :P
<sorush20> I have no idea how that go there
<vbgunz> fdoving, basket is quite nice
<vbgunz> fdoving, thank you!
<Oscar__> A question. How come usb-devices aren't mounted with the "sync" option? That would make a lot more sense. Wouldn't you agree?
<BTR> Is it possibly to install gnome in kubuntu?
<fdoving> vbgunz: you're welcome, i like it too :)
<stdin> BTR: yes, just install ubuntu-desktop
<Oscar__> BTR: Sure, but that would make it ubuntu.
#kubuntu 2007-01-03
<stdin> BTR: if you install 'ubuntu-desktop' in kubutnu, you will have a choice at login of gnome or KDE
<endo602> murchadh_bhaba, says my directory is not a directory
<murchadh_bhaba> endo602: Of course you can then edit it with the editor of yolur choice. You can also echo more commands into an existing file. echo 'This text' > this_file creates the file new, echo 'This text' >> this_file creates this_file if it doesn't exist, appends to it if it does.
<BTR> is kde the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<stdin> BTR: yes
<foob> pretty big difference though :P
<stdin> true
<endo602> what will open the konsole
<BTR> isnt it just a different gui?
<foob> different applications
<murchadh_bhaba> endo602: What are your details, and we'll write the script. Where are you cd'ing to and what are you executing when there?
<Oscar__> BTR: More or less.
<genii> endo602 Wow, that is surprisingly harder than it seems for some reason. Even using something like "konsole /myshellfilehere.sh" seems no good for some reason
<stdin> tho, you can install gnome apps on kde, and vice verse
<foob> in my opinion better applications in kde
<endo602> that is weird
<BTR> ohh, i see.. is there any where i can read about the differences between kde and gnome?
<murchadh_bhaba> endo602: aterm or xterm (with --geometry aaaxbbb)
<desync> btr: i've searched around and there isn't any useful comparisons
<foob> and for some reason i'm finding kubuntu edgy more stable than gnome dapper
<endo602> thanks
<endo602> brb
<desync> lot's of screen shots around but no non biased reviews
<BTR> edgy is that the brand new version?
<foob> 6.10
<desync> feisty is the beta
<foob> but as with all debian systems, the 'testing' version is more useable than the 'stable' heh
<Oscar__> BTR: There aren't that many. It's more a question of taste. Some say KDE is more powerful, and thus cluttered. KDE is rumoured to be the "engineers desktop".
<Theory> both are free, so you can try both and see which you like better
<Theory> liveCDs are good for this
<foob> yeah
<BTR> Is it possibly to upgrade to feisty in apt?
<aseigo> the engineers desktop. heh. nice backhanded compliment.
<foob> there definitely isn't a true 'better', i find kde/qt way better after using gnome but my one friend swears by gnome/gtk
<Oscar__> desync: I just tested feisty. The thing they've done with the startup scripts are great. =)
<Oscar__> aseigo: How so?
<desync> oscar: is it more user friendly? after switching from slack edgy's startup is ass backwards :P
<aseigo> Oscar__: it's the same old implications i've heard for years about it being for power users blahblahblah ... and then one walks out into the real world and finds that a lot of kde's users are very basic, entry-level type users
<aseigo> Oscar__: it's great that it works well for engineers, which it does ime. but that often gets used as a polite way of saying "not for everyone else"
<BTR> I have the Dapper version, how do i upgrade to either  feisty or edgy?
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Theory> KDE is certainly very usable by "unpower" users
<stdin> feisty is still under development, so isn't recommended yet
<endo602> back
<endo602> sorry
<aseigo> BTR: i recommend doing one version at a time regardless..
<Theory> I've found they tend to find it easier if you take a hatchet to the toolbars though
<Oscar__> aseigo: Yeah, I know what you mean. I wasn't trying to exclude ppl. I prefer KDE too but some say it takes too much time to configure. To each his own I guess.
<foob> software changes so much it's odd that people will use 5 year old arguments on it
<_ubuntu> isn't there some way to install kubuntu from the live cd?
<foob> yup click 'install' :P
<Theory> icon on the desktop :-)
<_ubuntu> o.O
<Oscar__> desync: Having relations between the services are the correct way of doing it imho. And it's similar enough to the "old ways" to not scare off oldtimers.
<_ubuntu> there is no install icon on my desktop
<_ubuntu> no icons at all
<stdin> _ubuntu: what version of the live CD do you have?
<Theory> which livecd are you using?
<_ubuntu> kubuntu
<_ubuntu> uh
<_ubuntu> i dunno what version
<stdin> _ubuntu: is it from shipit, or download?
<_ubuntu> download
<endo602> genii,  any clue?
<endo602> murchadh_bhaba, sent you a pm
<genii> endo I've tried some variations like echoing the command into konsole, and some other stuff but no go yet. I'm puzzled frankly
<stdin> Kaelesd:  open konsole (K-Menu, system, konsole), and type in: lsb_release -r
<Kaelesd> 5.10
<nixternal> alt+space then type konsole :)
<desync> oscar: nothing wrong with it, just takes some getting used to after running slack systems off and on for the past dozen years
* nixternal loves katapult
<stdin> Kaelesd:  that's quite an old version
<Kaelesd> yea, i noticed
<nixternal> heh, then nevermind katapult :)
<Kaelesd> :|
<stdin> don't think you can install from the live cd with that version
<Kaelesd> i just didn't want to take the time to download it
<Kaelesd> :| yay
<Oscar__> desync: Havent used slack for ten years or so. How's the boot sequence there? Just the old symlinked version?
<stdin> Kaelesd:  if you want to install it, get the 6.06.1 or 6.10 version
<Kaelesd> oh well, thanks for the help
<genii> endo602 It eithe just opens konsole with no command or output from the command, or opens Konsole with some strage errors etc
<Kaelesd> yea i figured so
<Kaelesd> :P
<Kaelesd> see ya
<stdin> see ya
<endo602> hmm
<endo602> ill look for something on google
<vbgunz> kwallet is retarded :(
<stdin> genii: run: khelpcenter help:/konsole/command-line-options.html
<stdin> it says to open a command use, konsole -e command
<desync> oscar: hasn't really changed since 3.x when I picked it up, but I think things are going to be changing in the next year or so
<desync> there's been 0 updates since 11 was released in november
<BTR> when i try tu use "gksu "update-manager -c" in terminal, to upgrade to edgy, i get the gksu: command not found - what do i do?
<stdin> BTR: 1st you'll need to install update-manager, then replace gksu with kdesu
<Oscar__> desync: so they use symlinks from runlevel-directories then?
<desync> i guess they're finally upgrade glibc/gcc again
<vbgunz> Does KDE have the following desktop commands hidden somewhere? "split vertical", "split horizontal"?
<genii> Interesting. Except    konsole -e 'lcd / && ls -ld *`   for instance seems to produce no result
<desync> a script for each runlevel rc.0, rc.1..... etc and then a script for networking, modules, services etc
<desync> brb
<genii> cd  not lcd
<Oscar__> vbgunz: Not that I know of. But then I don't understand what it's supposed to do.
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Oscar__> desync: ah.
<vbgunz> Oscar__, the way it manipulates windows on the desktop sort of like Cascade and unclutter... split vertical splits all windows evenly vertically
<stdin> genii: maybe if the commands were in a script?
<vbgunz> etc
<BTR> stdin: Now i get '<Command> missing'
<genii> stdin Hangon I forgot to keep open the window after execution LOL
<endo602> what is a dcop script?
<endo602> can i use that?
<murchadh_bhaba> endo602: Can you see my pm reply?
<BTR> Why doesnt this work? "kdesu "update-manager" -c"?
<endo602> yes
<stdin> BTR: use: kdesu "update-manager -c"
<intelikey> hmmmm what provides that script stdin ?
<Jucato> stdin: kubuntu doesn't have update-manager installed
<stdin> intelikey: update-manager?
<BTR> thank you stdin
<intelikey> stdin yes
<stdin> intelikey: it's an ubutnu app, but it's works with kubuntu too
<stdin> Jucato: I know, he installed it
<Jucato> oh :)
<intelikey> stdin ok.  but what provides it ?
<stdin> intelikey: sudo apt-get install update-manager
<stdin> :)
<intelikey> ah it is it's own package   ok
<stdin> yeah
<xenol> with which program can i work with images and virtual drives in kubuntu? plz any advice
<genii> endo602 OK finally got it:    for a launcher command:     konsole --noclose -e /shell/filename.sh
<Oscar__> !update-manager
<ubotu> update-manager: GNOME application that manages apt updates. In component main, is optional. Version 0.45 (edgy), package size 775 kB, installed size 3652 kB
<intelikey> hmmmm update manager depends on some things.....
<intelikey> docbook-xml gconf2 gconf2-common launchpad-integration libgconf2-4 libglade2-0 libidl0 liblaunchpad-integration0 liborbit2 libscrollkeeper0 libvte-common libvte4 lsb-release python-apt python-glade2 python-gnupginterface python2.4-apt python2.4-cairo python2.4-glade2 python2.4-gobject python2.4-gtk2 python2.4-numeric scrollkeeper sgml-data synaptic unattended-upgrades update-manager xml-core
<genii> xenol Like iso images etc?
<intelikey> will be installed if i install update-manager
<stdin> it's a part of synaptic, I think, and it's a GTK app, so it depends on all that stuff too
<stdin> but, IMO, it's better than adept
<intelikey> yeah that's a list of what i don't have that it wants.... but isn't going to get   hehhe
<xenol> genii: yup
<stdin> xenol: mount will do that
<BTR> stdin: When i try to update to edgy, i get a bunc of errors in the console: http://pastebin.ca/301725
<genii> xenol If you just want to look at the contents you can just lop-mount iso files  eg:   mount -t iso9660 -o loop /my/iofile.iso  /mnt/mountdirectory
<stdin> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type "sudo mount -o loop my.iso <mountpoint>" There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before burning. Burning .iso files: see !burn
<genii> loop-mount
<killermach> I type "make" and nothing happens.. "command not found"  any hints?
<xenol> genii: and wat is MD5 used?
<Daisuke_Ido> killermach: have you installed build-essential?
<stdin> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<intelikey> !b-e | killermach
<ubotu> killermach: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<killermach> Daisuke_Ido: nope.. I've never needed to install anything extra on a linux system to compile
<Daisuke_Ido> killermach: well on kubuntu you do
<intelikey> killermach welcome to *buntu
<genii> xenol You somehow want to modify the iso contents and then generate some new md5 sum or something?
<killermach> Daisuke_Ido: build-essential looks like what I need :)
<Daisuke_Ido> that would be it :)
<Daisuke_Ido> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> damn
<stdin> BTR: hmm, I don't know, you could follow the instructions to manually update here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> oops :(
<Daisuke_Ido> sorry, bad word
<xenol> genii: no in general wat for is md5 sum used for? some kind of protection,
<intelikey> killermach don't expect default *buntu to be normal.  it breaks all the rules
<Daisuke_Ido> xenol: to verify that two files are identical
<stdin> xenol: it makes sure the file you downloaded is OK, ie, not corrupted
<genii> xenol No. It is a method of checksum so that ... what Ido just said :)
<xenol> genii: thx mounted it now
<Daisuke_Ido> what was the site for building a custom sources.list?
<xenol> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<xenol> that one
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> that's the one.
<Daisuke_Ido> thanks
<killermach> intelikey: I'm finding that.. but I'm testing it for a generic user person type
<BTR> When i try to update to edgy, i get a bunc of errors in the console: http://pastebin.ca/301725 - how do i then update to edgy?
<intelikey> xenol in general.  yes some kind of protection.  protects you from trying to install packages or use iso images that are incomplete or have been added too
<genii> I will not be directly at this computer but will be around. If someone else starts talking on this name don't be surprised :)
<genii> (semi-public lab)
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, shoot. The sources.list generator is undergoing maintenance. Please don't use
<stdin> BTR: follow the instructions to manually update here: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade
<Daisuke_Ido> oh well, i'll still need it in an hour
<solitarybit> I am trying to follow the DRI instructions on Ubuntu forums http://tinyurl.com/y9f49e but the script always fails, saying it can't find the kernal headers (though adept says that they are installed)
<killermach> Daisuke_Ido: now I'm missing kernel headers for a driver build... what do I need
<intelikey> xenol not protection in the sense of encription  but in the sense of a quick beanch mark type test for the dl'd file.     a yard stick for dl's
<Stalk3r> anyone know why I can't install wine on kubuntu dapper drake?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm
<xenol> intelikey: i understand now thx
<Daisuke_Ido> that's an issue i haven't had
<Daisuke_Ido> !headers
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Daisuke_Ido> neat.  it worked :)
<Stalk3r> heh
<stdin> it's the all knowing bot :P
<intelikey> killermach install linux-headers
<intelikey> oh the bot beat me....   sorry.
<forzen> who can help me ?
<foob> how do you send files via scp/sftp via kde? nautilus has a built in scp thing but i dont see it in konq
<forzen> i can't install kubuntu
<intelikey> forzen why not ?
<killermach> intelikey: no wonder I cannot  find it in synaptic.. it's not "kernel-headers"
<forzen> i have a error message
<forzen> install crashed
<forzen> installer crashed
<stdin> foob: i think it's fish:// not scp:// in konq
<forzen> Traceback (most recent call last):
<forzen>   File "/usr/bin/ubiquity", line 166, in ?
<foob> fish? :/
<stdin> foob: yep, I know, it's strange, but it works here
<Skrot> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> fish:/ or sftp:/
<stdin> same thing isn't it?
<intelikey> forzen is that the liveCD ?
<Jucato> there's a difference, I just don't understand what...
<Jucato> :P
<foob> man i love kubuntu, best deskto i ever had
<stdin> :P
<forzen> intelikey:  yes
<foob> makes a man wonder how ms can get away with charging for their POSOS, sigh
<intelikey> forzen can you try the 'alternate install CD' ?
<Stalk3r> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<forzen> no
<Daisuke_Ido> foob: really just a matter of thinking about things differently
<xenol> do i need fonts from windows?
<stdin> forzen: why not?
<Daisuke_Ido> xenol: need?  no.  but if it will make you feel better.
<genii> Has anyone tried to run Enlightenment on ubuntu yet? Mainly curious
<forzen> because i don't want the alternate install cd
<jager> sure seems to run fine
<foob> they say MS windows is easier, but not really, i took me a good 5 years to research and try out enough different 3rd party apps to finally put together a great desktop with it. whereas with *ubuntu, it either comes with great software or you can find it quick in the respositories
<xenol> Daisuke_Ido: well IDK if i need them
<intelikey> forzen why not ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i can't think of any reason you would
<forzen> i want graphic mode
<Daisuke_Ido> foob: that's what helped me, the repository
<Daisuke_Ido> okay...
<Daisuke_Ido> there are atill a couple things for which i use wine
<hatta> it's good for making pan sauces
<mildner> anybody using a treo?
<Stalk3r> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> one is mp3 tagging, there's nothing i've found native to linux that can do what i need easily (and please don't say easytag or cowbell)
<intelikey> forzen you like the crash pron hard coded cantankerous installer that wont work for you....   so you can see how sorry *buntu really is and hate it as much as i do.   rather than using an installer that will probably work....    hmmm oh well
<Stalk3r> thanks for all the help!
<Daisuke_Ido> that's pretty nice
<forzen> intelikey:  i don't understand sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> and the other one...  a few games.
<intelikey> i don't either.
<Stalk3r> hmm
<foob> fish:// and sft:// dont seem to do anythin in konq
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm hoping for linux ports of the myst series and for wine to work with The Longest Journey
<Daisuke_Ido> other than that, i'm happy
<stdin> forzen: id the graphical installer won't work, the only other option is the alternate installer
<stdin> *if
<intelikey> forzen try the alternate install CD   you can install kubuntu from there just as easy as from the liveCD    well in cases like yours where it's not working, probably much easer than the live.
<Stalk3r> heh
* murchadh_bhaba explores the beauty of intelikey's logic!
<intelikey> or just forget it and say that jerk intelikey pissed me off and i don't like *buntu.     :)
<Stalk3r> hrm
<Stalk3r> Adept still won't install wine and I enabled all the repositories
<intelikey> murchadh_bhaba: heh
<stdin> Stalk3r: try from the command line to see if there are any errors
<Stalk3r> I'm not conversant with the command line
<stdin> Stalk3r: just type: sudo apt-get install wine
<murchadh_bhaba> Stalk3r: Are you getting any particular errors?
<intelikey> murchadh_bhaba: i didn't even want to start into a discription of how to install from the live without the installer....
<forzen> euh
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey: hehe
* murchadh_bhaba hides under the keyboard again. Oh there's that old root password....
<Stalk3r> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail                    able)
<Stalk3r> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc                    ess using it?
<stdin> Stalk3r: you have to close adept first
<forzen> ok
<forzen> ok
<forzen> ok
<forzen> ok
<Stalk3r> lol
<forzen> ok
<forzen> ok
<forzen> ok
<forzen> ok
<intelikey> ok
<stdin> well, ok
<murchadh_bhaba> Things are way more OK here than on #ubuntu if you go by word search occurences of the word ok!
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> i bet that's right
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey: It is now... hehe!
<murchadh_bhaba> Did endo602 get that script to run?
<draggho_> join 7thguard
<draggho_> sh..t, to late, sorry guys
<xenol> !ok
<draggho_> ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> /
<Stalk3r> r http://us.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe wine 0.9.9-0ubuntu2
<Stalk3r>   Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (1.0.0.0), connection timed out
<genii> murchadh_bhaba I image so, it worked OK for me in the last syntax I gave
<stdin> looks like a DNS problam
<intelikey> 1.0.0.0 ????
<genii> *imagine*
<Stalk3r> firefox went tits-up last night, too
<genii> That is one messed up IP
<Stalk3r> and I can't get any connection with kmud unless I use an IP address
<Stalk3r> yeah, I disabled it and deleted the shortcuts to it
<hilltop_> hi firephoto
<intelikey> NetRange:   1.0.0.0 - 1.255.255.255
<intelikey> CIDR:       1.0.0.0/8
<intelikey> NetName:    RESERVED-9
<firephoto> hilltop_: hi, did you ever get your dvd burned?
<Stalk3r> what can I do to find out what my DNS problem is?
<NotWired> okay, so i upgraded one of my machines to edgy from dapper over the weekend and ever since i've been having issues with kdm or X crashing; anyone have any ideas?
<murchadh_bhaba> genii: Cool. ?-)
<Stalk3r> !DNS
<intelikey> me wonders how hard he will have to try to get in trubble playing with that ip...   --- 1.0.0.0 ping statistics ---
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about DNS - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> 12 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 11013ms
<hilltop_> firephoto, I gave up after 3 tries each with two DVDs, kept getting read errors even tho md5sum checked the iso file as OK. It always failed in verify.
<stdin> you DNS servers are stored in /etc/resolv.conf
<stdin> make sure they exist
<intelikey> and work
<genii> Stalk3r 146.137.96.7 is the IP for that repo in case you need it for the moment
<genii> Stalk3r You on cable/DSL/dialup?
<intelikey> genii it is ?
<intelikey> that's a .gov addy
<Jucato> ryanakca: are you there?
<genii> Yeah it is a gov but "ping us.archive.ubuntu.com" and see for yourself the IP
<ryanakca> Jucato: yep
<hilltop_> firephoto, I might just try to boot them anyway later. :/
<stdin> us.archive.ubuntu.com is an alias for mirror.mcs.anl.gov
<Jucato> ryanakca: I installed doc-linux-html....silly question... where can I read them? :P
<ryanakca> Jucato: point your browser to /usr/share/doc/HOWTO/ ...
<Jucato> ryanakca: ah I thought so... that's the only way? can't view from KHelpCenter?
<ryanakca> Jucato: if you want to see a list of all the howtos, /usr/share/doc/HOWTO/(your lang)/index.html
<ryanakca> Jucato: no... I'm going to add something for it later on.. if I can figure out how...
<Jucato> ryanakca: heh good luck! and thanks! :)
<genii> Stalk3r What I'm trying to determine is if your computer is directly connected out thru say cable etc or behind some router which should be assigning sane internal LAN # etc
<ryanakca> Jucato: np
<siv0x> can anyone walk me through partitioning my hard drive so i can duel boot windows and linux ?
<genii> my guess is cable connection
<ryanakca> Jucato: if you want to test the patch I'm 3/4s done, be my guest
<Stalk3r> dsl, I'm behind a linksys router which is connected to the DSL router
<intelikey> 146.137.96.7    OrgName:    Argonne National Laboratory      pingd to  alpaca-i.it.anl.gov 146.137.96.7 all right.   hmmmm
<we6jbo> hi
<Jucato> ryanakca: is that for feisty? I'm still on edgy...
<we6jbo> I have a question
<Stalk3r> so I'm a dynamic behind 192.168.1.1 which is behind 192.168.0.1
<ryanakca> Jucato: should work for both...
<ryanakca> Jucato: it's just for the directory layout...
<Stalk3r> sorry, I'm in other windows and kids' homework all at the same time
<Jucato> ah
<NotWired> okay, so i upgraded one of my machines to edgy from dapper over the weekend and ever since i've been having issues with kdm or X crashing; anyone have any ideas?
<genii> Stalk3r Ah OK. So that explains perhaps why DNS info is not making it thru the 2 hops
<Jucato> what a mess...
<ryanakca> Jucato: I can make a patch feisty to edgy as well if you want...
<ryanakca> Jucato: yep :)
<ryanakca> Jucato: and it links out....
<windwalker> siv0x, I am a newbie just like you but I can give you some basic directions. I have a dual boot system.
<Jucato> ryanakca: I can wait for the feisty one. I have it on vmware
<stdin> we6jbo: you can ask your question
<siv0x> windwalker: lol i know how to do it (on windows) but i'm on linux right now, and i'm really bad at partitioning when it comes to linux =\
<we6jbo> I'm trying to find out what hardware supports linux
<windwalker> siv0x, np I have a little experience
<windwalker> Do you know which fis you wish to use?
<windwalker> fs I mean siv0x
<stdin> we6jbo: most hardware will work
<genii> Stalk3r For the time being you could just make a static entry in /etc/networking/interfaces for eth0 (or what one you're using) with fixed internal IP and default-router entry
<intelikey> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<intelikey> we6jbo ^
<stdin> intelikey: was just gonna find that link :P
<windwalker> I have used reiserfs with (K)ubuntu,siv0x
<andreasw> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> If eth1 or higher connected explains why no auto IP also...no default entry usually for it
<siv0x> windwalker: fis?
<windwalker> I have ext3 on Slackware, but I prefer reiserfs, siv0x
<Stalk3r> oh, so set a static internal IP?
<Stalk3r> no, it's eth0
<windwalker> siv0x, I wanted to say FileSystem FS
* intelikey uses ext2
<siv0x> windwalker: all i want to do is resize my linux partition and make an NTFS type partition. and use grub to duel boot.
* stdin wants to try ext4
<genii> Stalk3r Well, if you need to install a bunch of stuff right now etc, it is a fast way to get everything working at least for the moment
<windwalker> siv0x, so you already have linux installed, right?
<Stalk3r> well, last night adept was working fine
<foob> and now it's inept?
<siv0x> windwalker: yes
<Stalk3r> I haven't tried to install anything but wine today
<siv0x> windwalker: i'm using it right now.
<windwalker> which FS are you using?
<intelikey> unapt
<siv0x> windwalker: ext3
<stdin> siv0x: you can use the GParted Live CD to repartition http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<windwalker> stdin, isn't there any need for defragmentation or something?
<murchadh_bhaba> !fixapt
<stdin> windwalker: with ext3, no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<windwalker> stdin, what about reiserfs?
<siv0x> stdin: i cant used gparted on here, without having to get a livecd?
<genii> Stalk3r Maybe do a   /etc/init.d/networking restart      if the box is perhaps slow getting a # from the router. You will disconnect temporarily of course but then maybe ifconfig will show some sane number not some weird one like 1.0.0.0
<xenol> can Ark work with rar files?
<stdin> windwalker: not sure, but I don't think you have to defrag with ext3 or reiserfs, due to the way they store data
<siv0x> stdin: if i could get alsa-oss emulator setup, i wouldnt need to make a partition : (
<Stalk3r> ok, I"ll try that
<windwalker> siv0x, what is your multimedia card?
<stdin> siv0x: the reason I say use a live cd is, you need the disk not to be accessed when partitioning, so I can't be mounted
<Stalk3r> oh crap
<Stalk3r> how do you stop a ping?
<genii> ctrl-C
<xenol> how can i unrar rar archive someone plz
<Stalk3r> thansk
<xenol> can ark do it?
<siv0x> windwalker: you mean what is my sound card? its an audigy 2 zs. what i'm trying to do is use wine to run counter strike source.. and to get sound in cs:s i need to use OSS.
<siv0x> stdin: yes.. makes since.
<stdin> you can use 'sudo ifup --force <interface>' if you don't want to disconnect from the net, Stalk3r
<windwalker> siv0x, so it is a wine problem, not alsa'a, right?
<intelikey> ^C
<intelikey> ^C
<intelikey> ^C
<siv0x> windwalker: eh, kinda, but i have to get alsas oss emulator working. for the app to work. so the app can use OSS, or think it is using oss anyways.
<intelikey> !rar | xenol
<ubotu> xenol: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<xenol> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<stdin> !unrar
<ubotu> unrar is rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression  There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<intelikey> !info unrar-free dapper
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<windwalker> siv0x, You are probly much more experienced than me, but there are differenced from version to version of wine.
<stdin> ahh, there is the unrar package too
<siv0x> windwalker: i have the latest version of wine.
<intelikey> new wine ?
<windwalker> siv0x, I have used almost every version since 0.9.9 till 0.9.28 and they differ much
<genii> It escapes me why anyone still uses rar
<siv0x> stdin: will i have to edit anything in grub, so that it will boot windows correctly?
<windwalker> siv0x. Currently I am using 0.9.18 for some of my apps due to better compatibility, but this has nothing to do with sound :(
* intelikey witnesses it escaping genii
<intelikey> ewh
<genii> intelikey heh :) smart aleck
<windwalker> siv0x if you install windows over linux grub will die
<intelikey> some often maybe
<siv0x> windwalker: any chance you use WINE to run steam?
<siv0x> windwalker: so how will i need to install grub ?
<stdin> siv0x: if you install windows, yes, and if you don't make the ntfs partition at the end of the drive yes, you'll also have to edit /etc/fstab
<windwalker> siv0x, I have run only Heroses III and some basic games with wine
<HymnToLife> !grub | siv0x
<ubotu> siv0x: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<windwalker> grub-install, siv0x
<intelikey> but yeah genii i don't understand why people support unfree software
<intelikey> it ooozes out of me also
<genii> I wasa able to run Civ 3 but not civ 4 on wine
<HymnToLife> who needs WINE when you have OpenArena and a native NWN build ?
<windwalker> but you have to edit by hand the boot menu
<siv0x> windwalker: so you didnt have to setup alsas oss emulator, how did you get sound?
<windwalker> another option which I used was to copy the bootsector of the linux partition and use the ntldr, siv0x
<genii> intelikey Yes, I am a large supporter of open source firstly then at least free software secondly :) Then of course shareware, far down nagware then the harrassment-ware eg:windoze
<gopp> what app in kde do I use to watch tv via my tv tunner card
<gopp> !tv
<siv0x> stdin: so theres no way of getting out of messing with grub?
<windwalker> siv0x, I did not touch any wine config files for the sound it just worked out of the box
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kr4t05> Okay... Say I want to backup around 13GB of files, but I want to be able to squeeze it done reasonably. What's the best compression format to use?
<intelikey> M$ harrassment-ware Windows *     hehhe
<gopp> !tvtunner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtunner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> siv0x: you'll have to add windows to grub anyway, unless grub-install detects it and adds an entry
<windwalker> siv0x, I tested it with ymf724 and wine 0.9.9
<intelikey> !vidio
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vidio - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<windwalker> stdin, I did not know grub-install could do this automatically.
<genii> windwalker, nice Yamaha card :)
<windwalker> I have a 744 too
<intelikey> </blinks>
<stdin> windwalker: sometimes it works, sometimes not :P
<we6jbo> Does anyone use AW9D-MAX motherboard running Ubuntu?
<windwalker> siv0x it rocks also, but cannot be used with earphones
<siv0x> windwalker: hehe
<intelikey> !tv-out
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out on certain NVidia cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition
<intelikey> i knew there was one.....
<genii> !v4l
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah'
<tony_> i have this problme with java5 .. is not installing , nor i can apply the upgrade .
<stdin> dumb bot
<tony_> i keep getting to licence agrement
<windwalker> Anyway it is 3 a.m. and the only reason for me to be awake is to say a big THANK YOU to the creators and the users of (K)ubuntu. I just managed to resolve my 1 week problem!
<Kr4t05> intelikey: I find it much easier to use nvidia-settings to generate an xorg.conf for my TV, then save it as xorg.conf.tv and rename it when I want to use a tv. :)
<genii> stdin you'd think v4l would have SOME result
<windwalker> This would never happen with window$
<stdin> genii: i know :p
<siv0x> windwalker: I think i might just install windows back, atleast intill they develop an easier way to play windows games on linux, im a big time gamer, though, i love linux, they just dont work well together :\
<genii> !video4linux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about video4linux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* genii blinks
<windwalker> siv0x, I had a team of four in CS 1.6
<intelikey> tony_  did you try#  sudo apt-get install -f sun-java5-jre  ?
<windwalker> we rocked ,siv0x ;)
<stdin> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tony_> yes. and i get the same problme
<siv0x> windwalker: ex cal m here :D
<windwalker> but my time went away for this kind of stuff, siv0x
<stdin> see, it knows nothing
<Kr4t05> siv0x: If yo u want to game, just dual boot. Keep Windows coralled to a small 80GB partiton and let Linux run rampant on the rest of your disc. (Assuming you have a good amount of hard drive.)
<genii> about nothing LOL
<tony_> i just got the security update. and java was part of the update. now adapt got stuck in that licence part
<windwalker> siv0x, try all version since 0.9.9
<crimson> does ktorrent support rss?
<intelikey> !thanks | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Kr4t05> siv0x: I regularly reboot into Windows for some GTA:SA or Halo CE. ;)
<windwalker> I can give you the download site if you wish siv0x
<stdin> !shutup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !botabuse | stdin
<ubotu> stdin: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<siv0x> kr4t05: eh, yeah, i've done it before but, i ended up going back to windows.
<stdin> time for some /msg fun :)
<siv0x> windwalker: naw thats okay.
<genii> afk a bit ... have fun with the ubotu stdin LOL
<Kr4t05> siv0x: But, nothing beats the real games like Doom 3, Quake 4, and BZFlag. :)
<stdin> intelikey: was just gonna do that /msg thing
<siv0x> Kr4t05: true. :)
<intelikey> 
<siv0x> windwalker: do you still play any steam games? - if so i'll add you to steam friends. and we'll talk there sometime in the future.
<Kr4t05> Ok, I need a good tag editor.
<windwalker> siv0x, I am playing only CS 1.6 with my friends in my internet cafe. I prefer peer dedicated, becuase I hate Laaaaag
<windwalker> siv0x, you know it is not fair ;)
<siv0x> windwalker: haha
<siv0x> windwalker: ic. thats cool
<windwalker> siv0x, probably you don't know but all version prior to 1.6 were server dependent.
<siv0x> windwalker: didnt know.
<windwalker> siv0x, the server player was 1.3 time better in reactions as compared to clients
<siv0x> windwalker: but i quit cs 1.6, a few months ago. started playing source. cs 1.6 is dying
<windwalker> siv0x, I have only one lost game in 1vs1 due to this fact
<windwalker> in the other millions of times I was the server lol...
<siv0x> windwalker: heh
<windwalker> siv0x, how much is the ping to your servers?
<intelikey> tony_ you also read   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java  ?
<siv0x> windwalker: ehh, for me, they suck, but thats because my connection blows. but for my neighbor they are around 25 or so.
<tony_> trying to open adapt. but it say there is another adapt is open , but it is not. how to kill what ever adapt that might be open ?
<windwalker> siv0x, sound pretty good...I cannot find a better server than 50 in my region.
<siv0x> windwalker: ouch.
<intelikey> tony_  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tony_> i just want to get back to what ever my linux was, .. i don't want to install java, im getting tired of this linux
<siv0x> windwalker: welp, back to my gaming.. nice chatting with you, add me to aim if you have it, Siv0xLeet
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | tony_
<ubotu> tony_: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<intelikey> fuser like so lock this box
* genii sips coffee
<windwalker> tony_ : http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp
<tony_> ihave winxp as a doul boot..
* murchadh_bhaba was soooo close with his !aptfix. hehe The bots shun him....
<tony_> thanks. i got my adapt back
<windwalker> tony_ just in case you decide for windows$$$
<we6jbo> I have a question
<crimson> does ktorrent support rss?
<tony_> i ketp window because i use macromedia dreamweaver . thats all
<we6jbo> Is Ubuntu a suse OS?
<genii> no Debian
<windwalker> tony_ www.winehw.org
<tony_> java is set to upgradable .. how can i cancel those .. ? jave is the one that cusing the problmes
<windwalker> tony_ www.winehq.org
<murchadh_bhaba> I have no question. ',-(
<windwalker> I am really sleeepy :()
<tony_> yes. i seen that . DW 8 is not working with wine i guess. and it seems lots of stuff is not realy work well with wine
<windwalker> tony_ 8.0 is working with 6.10
<windwalker> chech the DB of wine
<tony_> thanks. . i have to fix this damn java first. .lol.
<tony_> im totaly pissed
<tony_> god .
<Jucato> tony_: install it through the command line. don't use Adept
<tony_> i tried. is not installing
<windwalker> don't be.....->http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp , tony_ ;)
<tony_> it shows licence agrement and installation gets stuck there
<windwalker> http://appdb.winehq.org/search.php?sSearchQuery=dreamwaver , tony_
<Jucato> tony_: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin ? what error messages are you getting? (use pastebin)
<Jucato> ugh.. gtg... bbl
<tony_> is it java bin or java jre
<tony_> ?
<genii> crimson ktorrent > 2.0.3 has rss plugin     according to ktorrent.org
<crimson> alright, thanks genii
<tony_> message i get is blue sceen with java licence agrement , with ok button which is not clickable
<Jucato> tony_: you can install either. they're dependent on each other so they'll both get installed
<flyinghippo> Hello.  It seems that every time I leave a program running for too long, it vanishes.  I am wondering where they go, and how I can disable this feature.
<Jucato> tony_: that's why I said
<Jucato> "don't use Adept"
<tony_> i did use the console for that. i still got the same licencing thing
<Jucato> tony_: press Tab to get to the buttons
<windwalker> Bye to all of you.
<tony_> tried that , wont work
<Jucato> (you usually don't click in the terminal... use Tab to navigate through options)
<tony_> ok
<tony_> worked now
<tony_> i think
<Jucato> it should work now
<tony_> so dreamweaver 8 will work perfectly under linux if i use WINE ????????
<tony_> Thanks guys. it worked. and update worked as well
<tony_> ahhhhh. im sooooooooooooo happy now
<Jucato> tony_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=3482
<genii> To hell with codeweavers :)
<tony_> is Wine is repo .???
<tony_> or i have to downlaod and install manually ?
<Ed_L`> hi, I've got a problem loading kubuntu with my PCI video card
<Jucato> it's in the repos. but an older version
<flyinghippo> Does anyone nkow how to prevent Kubuntu from closing out idling programs?  :\
<tony_> thanks
<Ed_L`> when I set it in bios to use my radeon 9250 PCI as the primary card, KDE doesn't load. It just sits there on a blank screen
<Ed_L`> but setting it to use intel extreme graphics works. Which is a problem as I'd like to use dual screens :(
<Ed_L`> can ahnybody help
<Ed_L`> ?
<genii> flyinghippo If you can find where they are being called from add a & after the programname, will daemonise (background) it
<flyinghippo> I'm king of missing what you mean, genii.
<tony_> how can i tell what vesion of kubuntu im using ?? i think im edgy
<tony_> 6.10
<apol> lsb_release -r
<tony_> 6.10 so it is edgy
<apol> exactly
<tony_> thanks
<apol> :)
<genii> flyinghippo What program/s for instance are shutting down that you want to stay active?
<flyinghippo> Gaim and XChat.
<genii> Hmm never had a problem with Gaim shutting off before. Just disconnect/recoonect a lot on bad days
<genii> flyinghippo At any rate the method I said earlier would be no good for those, more for something that needs to be running detached from a terminal etc.
<xenol> !sources-o-matic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources-o-matic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<xenol> thx
<tony_> has anyone installed limewire before ?
<Linux_Galore> tony its not called limewire in Linux
* Linux_Galore wont use limewire because it hands out your ip to everyone
<Linux_Galore> good old azureus for me/ fast and simple
<genii> tony_ There is something for linux called Frostwire
<tony_> is it as good as limewire ???
<tony_> there is limewire pro for linux . i converted to dep. and after installing it , is not lunching at all
<Linux_Galore> tony yeah, its bittorent nd very mature
<Linux_Galore> and*
<tony_> thanks
<tony_> is it in repo ?
<Linux_Galore> tony use http://www.torrentspy.com/ to look for your torrents
<Linux_Galore> tony yeah its in repo
<tony_> i don't like torrrents, i find them way too slow
<Linux_Galore> tony I get 400k/s
<tony_> i have lime wire on my window and is fastest peer i seen
<tony_> woow
<slop_> anyone know how to disable the thing that makes my monitor go black after being idle for awhile?
<ernz> Can someone please point me in the direction of a data recovery tool (to run on linux) that will let me scan an NTFS hard disk for deleted files. Quite urgent. Any help appreciated.
<Linux_Galore> slop_: look in kcontrol
<Linux_Galore> slop_: there is a time setting for the screen saver
<slop_> Linux_Galore: ok, thanks
<Linux_Galore> slop_: also your bios can often have a setting for it
<slop_> aw man...i hope its not bios doing it....i can't restart right now
<ernz> Someone please?
<genii> gotta go for now back ~30   have fun
<Linux_Galore> ernz: the problem with NTFS is its a proprietary file system and very poorly documented
<slop_> Linux_Galore: it would be the power saving setting, right?  where it says 'Switch off monitor after: (its set to 45 minutes)'
<Linux_Galore> ernz: have a look on www.google.com/linux
<lupine_85> !info mondo edgy
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2-2 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<ernz> Linux_Galore: I don't quite see what you are getting at.
<lupine_85> that came up when I searched for ntfs in apt; might do the trick
<lupine_85> ah. AND:
<lupine_85> !info ntfsprogs edgy
<ubotu> ntfsprogs: tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 1.12.1-1 (edgy), package size 205 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Linux_Galore> ernz:  ok, create a program for NTFS when you have "no documentation" from Microsoft, you cant
<lupine_85> ernz: includes ntfsundelete
<lupine_85> which is exactly what you want :D
<lupine_85> how safe it is, I don't know
<ernz> lupine_85, much, much closer to what I am after, I am literally looking at that page right now.
<Linux_Galore> ernz: you can get some free stuff but they may or may not work because Microsoft changes NTFS without much detail
<lupine_85> ok :) you might want to make an image of the disc partition before you do any writes "just in case"
<ernz> However, "	ntfsundelete cannot perform the impossible."
<bobesponja> is there a way to check if I'm running on a amd64 or amd32?
<lupine_85> (just dd if=/dev/<devicefile> of=/path/to/disc.img bs=1024)
<lupine_85> bobesponja: uname -a should tell you
<lupine_85> ernz: yeah, that's the same for all undelete tools
<ernz> lupine_85: The disk was formatted (A quick format)
<lupine_85> then you want ntfsunformat :/
<lupine_85> which doesn't seem to exist
<ernz> lmao
<Linux_Galore> the people who created partition magic have a Linux tool set for working with ntfs, not free though
<bobesponja> lupine_85: I've just installed a 32bit kubuntu on a laptop so it's running a 32 kernel, but is there a way to know if the processor is 64 or 32?
<ernz> It looks like I may have to hook up a windows drive to a windows computer, see if I can use evil to fight evil.
<lupine_85> bobesponja: try to boot a 64-bit live CD?
<lupine_85> look at the documentation?
<lupine_85> cat /proc/cpuinfo will give you all the info linux has about your CPU. nothing useful here (AMD)
<lupine_85> for intel, you might get lucky
<Linux_Galore> bobesponja: uname -a
<Linux_Galore> bobesponja: if its amd64 it will say so
<bobesponja> lupine_85: AMD Semron Processor 3200+
<bobesponja> is that 64?
<bobesponja> Sempron
<Linux_Galore> bobesponja: that just tells you the cpu it doesnt tell you if your running in 64/32 bit mode
<ernz> lupine_85: All I have to do now is get onto a Winblows box, find a torrent site riddled with spyware, malware, malicious scripts, viruses and then download an illegal torrent to an infected drive, run the buggy, slow application on it, recover a couple of files, let them be infected with w/e crap was just accidentally put on the system and bobs your uncle. Eh?
<endo602> how do i make a script that opens konsole and does command?
<lupine_85> bobesponja: the easiest way is to try the 64-bit live CD
<lupine_85> the second easiest way is to read the manual
<bobesponja> Linux_Galore: I know what mode I'm running on, I wanna know the cpu
<james> how can i make sure that flash actually works with firefox? i've had issues with it crashing the browser in the past
<lupine_85> the hardest way is to crack open your PC case, take off the CPU fan and look at the numbers on the cpu
<mathieu> Hello
<Linux_Galore> bobesponja: yeah  sysinfo -c   if you have it installed
<mathieu> I need help starting video automatically (with mplayer) on my second screen
<mathieu> i mean, what mplayer option can I use so the video starts fullscreen, in screen 2
<ernz> bobesponja: your running Kubuntu or windows?
<lupine_85> ernz: you could always write ntfsunformat yourself :)
<bobesponja> ernz: kubuntu
<Linux_Galore> sysinfo -c : [CPU]  2 x Pentium III (Coppermine) @
<Linux_Galore>  931MHz (256 KB/1863.01 bogomips/4% load)
<ernz> lupine_85: Why write something for a device formatted by a company that will soon be destroyed by the open source community?
<Linux_Galore> hmm
<lupine_85> ernz: good point
<lupine_85> because you need it? :p
<mathieu> also is there a way to use the xv driver, I see a blue screen i need to use the x11 (slow) driver to see anything
<ernz> bobesponja: Sorry, I had an idea, but it's no use.
<bobesponja> cool, my laptop just shutdown cause it thinks that the battery is empty although A it is full and B it is plugged
<ernz> lupine_85: Sir, I put it to you that if I weren't using Windows in the first place, there wouldn't be a Windows formatted disk to try and recover.
<james> ernz just made me lol a little bit
<ernz> bobesponja: My HP does that, because there is a Windows application that retains the fact that the battery is empty when it hibernates. then when it's charged and woken up, it looks at the same config without refreshing, and shuts down again.
<bobesponja> ernz: there is no windows on my laptop
<ernz> HP Software on Windows OS on HP Hardware. Its like putting a outboard in a Lada and then taking it for a trip down the canal.
<fox_> hey, im trying to install the opera broswer and im abit lost , any one able to help ?
<ernz> bobesponja: Let me amend my metaphor: It's like putting a jet engine in a Lada and then driving off a cliff.
<ernz> fox_: I can
<bobesponja> ernz: I'm not following you
<ernz> bobesponja: Me neither.
<fox_> i just downloaded the package to my home directory , how do i go about installing it ?
<Murrlin> good evening
<ernz> What kind of package is it fox_?
<Murrlin> I'm wondering what repository I can add that has mplayer in it?
<fox_> i downloaded both the .deb and tar.gz
<ernz> fox_ - Right click the deb, there there should be a package management context menu
<endo602> does anyone know how to make in icon open up terminal and type in a command
<ernz> That SHOULD expand to show an Install option?
<ernz> fox_ I'm not entirely sure of that though, because I don't use Kubuntu, I did for a while and thats what I remember.
<fox_> wow that was easy
<fox_> which OS do you use now ?
<ernz> fox_ Ubuntu I think.
<Linux_Galore> fox_: with the .deb  you type  sudo  dpkg -i package_name.deb
<fox_> just got it to work ;) thanks
<endo602> i figured out most of it
<ernz> It's all brown and muddy, and it looks like my 2 year old nephew came up with the title bar design. Yer, it's Ubuntu.
<endo602> just dont know how to configure it to type in a command
<fox_> is there a reason you switched from Kubuntu to Ubuntu ?
<xenol> can someone gimme packages where i can update all KDE based software cause those ihave r offline
<Linux_Galore> fox_: with the tar.gz/tar.bz  stuff you can use an app called kompile
<ernz> fox_ I'm glad you asked because was actually a reason. :)
<ernz> Linux_Galore: Are you a char bot?
<ernz> Linux_Galore: Are you a chat bot? **
<Linux_Galore> ernz: nope
<ernz> Linux_Galore: Are you SURE?
<xenol> where can i update amarok, k3b and more?
<Linux_Galore> you wish
<Linux_Galore> xenol: yes
<ernz> sudo kill Linux_Galore
<ernz> Linux_Galore: Still there?
<Linux_Galore> yawns!
<endo602> is the a run command that i can use to open konsole and type something in it
<fox_> so what was your reason for switching ?
<ernz> Fox_ To answer your question....
<xenol> Linux_Galore: can u gimme repo or sumthing where i can DL updates for kde in dapper,
<Linux_Galore> xenol: look on the kubuntu.org home page they often have new extra bits you can add listed or you can just use adept
<soulrider> hi
<Linux_Galore> xenol: goto www.kubuntu.org  you may have to go back a bit but they have kde 3.5.5 for dapper there
<ernz> Fox_: Ubuntu's (Gnome in general)'s bluetooth support BITES! I game Kubuntu a go, and everything runs perfectly for a little while, until I screwed about with the theme manager and then loads of stuff died and konquerer didn't recognise how to open folders and stuff.
<ernz> fox_: On top of that, I found out that a whole load of things that weren't working don't work in ubuntu either, it is mostly down to Edgy being so damned buggy and unstable.
<fox_> i see
<ernz> fox_: Aside from the stuff I broke, it was pretty damned good, I think i might switch back...?
<xenol> which version of kde is insalled original dapper? 3.5.4?
<ernz> fox_: How about you? What's your OS transition tale?
<Linux_Galore> xenol: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<Jucato> xenol: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<crimson> how do i update my repositories?
<fox_> i am now running Kubuntu , switched over from windows2000 !
<ernz> 2000? ...... L ! O ! L ! - You must be on top of the moon after that switch eh?
<fox_> ;)
<ernz> Fox_ How long you been a user?
<fox_> of kubuntu ? 2 weeks now
<Linux_Galore> crimson: open adept and edit the repo its under "View"
<crimson> thanks
<ernz> I say user because in the Microsoft world, everyone is generally an unwelcome guest in the OS unless they by the 3 month upgrade license to an admin package.
<crimson> just for reference, whats the bash syntax?
<Linux_Galore> crimson: adept is under system in the main menu
<ernz> 2 Weeks? Can it be? - Someone is actually more noob than me?! I have been using Ubuntu for a year now, it's been very much a love hate relationship.
<crimson> linux_galore: i know what adept is, i was asking what the syntax for updating the repositories in the terminal is
<Linux_Galore> crimson: sudo apt-get update ?
<bobbyd_> hi
<crimson> alright, thanks
<Mace68> lo all, what's the best way to switch from fedora 6 to Kubuntu?
<ernz> I love the fact that a lot of stuff just works, and everything is really simple, and quick. I hate that loads of stuff requires dependancies, or doesn't work and you need to spend 30 mins installing something when in windows it would be a double click.
<bobbyd_> how do I force my laptop to run at the slowest clock speed to preserve batteries?
<xenol> Linux_Galore: so with kde 3.5.5 will i have newest amarok ported for dapper?
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: backup your home directory and do a new install
<Linux_Galore> xenol: not sure, I have a feeling amarok has its own extra repo
<Mace68> lol, that's what i thought... bugger... I got a 4 drive raid0 with loads of data.
<draik> I can't seem play video files online
<draik> I get (no video) on the videos
<ernz> draik, I think I know the answer to this one.
<draik> I can view them with kmplayer, but not in my mozilla browser
<Linux_Galore> xenol: here we go http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.3.php
<xenol> Linux_Galore: it has but now it  is downlaodng backport o.O why is that?
<ernz> Did you install the VLC-plugin?
<draik> ernz: what's the answer?
<ernz> Draik: Did you install the VLC-plugin?
<Linux_Galore> xenol: just add that to adept
<Mace68> Linux_Galore: can i do it without formatting my main data partition?
<draik> ernz: Could not find package
<draik> ernz: I guess not
<Jucato> xenol: no... if you're on dapper, you need a separate repo to get the latest amarok
<Jucato> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<ernz> Draik: Good, it sucks. I am using mplayer plugin for mozilla. It works pretty well.
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: ?? whats a data partition
<draik> It doesn't work for me
<ernz> Draik: What happened when you tried it? An empty grey box?
<draik> Black box with   (no video)     in white on the inside of the box
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: you can manually set the partition "yes"
<draik> Hmmm...
<Mace68> Linux_Galore: i have 3 partitons: /boot /swap and / with /swap and / being part of a LVM volume. I wanted to know if i could install without having to format /
<ernz> draik: yea, I had that, but I managed to get rid of it by uninstalling the vlc-plugin I added.
<draik> ernz: I seem to have mozilla-plugin-vlc  installed
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: you cant use "fedora" stuff though with kubuntu
<ernz> draik: lol - Yep, get rid of it
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: you only really need one swap
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: per machine
<draik> ernz: what's the command again?       apt-get remove --purge mozilla-plugin-vlc        ?
<xenol> Linux_Galore: i am now confused
<ernz> draik: Close all firefox sessions and tabs and reopen
<ernz> draik: Sorry, I'm a noob, I use the package manage GUI
<draik> Ok, but is that the correct command?
<ernz> Draik: Synaptic, is it?
<Linux_Galore> xenol: the kde repo i gave you doesnt contain amarok the other one I gave you does
<ernz> Draik: Sorry Dunno. Give it a go n see
<ernz> Draik: It looks official :)
<draik> ernz: Ok. So how do I remove it with Synaptic?
<Linux_Galore> xenol: you need both
<xenol> !Paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ernz> Just search for it, and select remove.
<Mace68> Linux_Galore: i only have one swap but I put it as a LVM so I could resize it if my ram size changed in the future. But I have too much data on / to back up...
<xenol> Linux_Galore: will u find few mins? i will paste my sources .list
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: you cant share /
<draik> ernz: nevermind
<draik> ernz: seems that I did delete the package
<draik> ernz: 1 sec
<ernz> Draik: Gone is it?
<ernz> Draik: Cool
<xenol> Linux_Galore: tell me if they r good ones http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/307/
<Mace68> Linux_Galore: so could i boot with the live cd, remove the fedora system files while leaving my home dir intact and install kubuntu to the existing / partition?
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: you will have to resize / and make a new partition for the other install
<marcelo__> hi all, there is any program like a 'anydvd' and 'clonedvd' for linux... I want to decrypt a DVD and i'm linux starter :) ops.. i am using KUbuntu
<soulrider> marcelo__: k9copy
<draik> ernz: Here is the error I have now...
<Linux_Galore> xenol: they look fine
<xenol> Linux_Galore: and it ask for some key
<Linux_Galore> xenol: you can add a key, the page I gave you show you how
<ernz> draik: Shoot.
<Linux_Galore> shows*
<draik> ernz: Let me replicate the error and get you a screenshot
<ernz> draik: Sure.
<xenol> Linux_Galore: i gave there but it shows that i still dotn  have key
<Linux_Galore> xenol: yes, read the repo details i gave you, it tells you how to add a new key for that repo
<draik> ernz: Totem could not play 'http://www.videocure.com/inc/prevideo.swf'.
<ernz> XChat is so much more awesome that mIRC32!
<draik> ernz: That's the error message
<ernz> draik: SWF's are flash media files.
<draik> ernz: ok. So why is totem trying to play them?
<ernz> Draik, Got Flash player installed?
<xenol> Linux_Galore: i made it but when i sudo aptget update it says no key obtained
<draik> ernz: Should. I got the nonfree installed
<ernz> draik: Lol - Not a clue!?
<Linux_Galore> xenol: yeah I bet thats for one of the others you have added, each one has its own
<ernz> draik: Hang on a sec, Ill have a look'see at that link
<intelikey> you know there are some pretty good links on that page, even if the sarcasm is a little thick on the page itself.    http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp
<Linux_Galore> xenol: not horrible important, it will still work
<xenol> Linux_Galore: so can now i upgrade or not?
<Linux_Galore> xenol: yeah, dont worry
<xenol> Linux_Galore: but if i DL backport version wont it crash?
<xenol> be buggy or so?
<Linux_Galore> xenol: ?? what package are we talking about
<soulrider> ok.... it sais that some people have never heard of any Os other than linux
<soulrider> thats impossible
<xenol> Linux_Galore: k3b is downloaded from backport
<Jucato> xenol: no problem with that. the official repositories won't conflict (much)
<Linux_Galore> xenol: aah, I compiled k3b myself, but no it will work fine
<Jucato> the latest k3b is in the backports, but the latest amarok is in kubuntu.org
<ernz> Hey draik: Mine opens in flash player 9, can I recommend re-installing FP9 with firefox close, maybe this with jumpstart the file associations and get it handled correctly?
<draik> ernz: here is the 2nd part of the error message             You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<Linux_Galore> think Im running k3b 1.0rc3
<ernz> Draik: Go to http://www.compfused.com
<xenol> buggy?
<Linux_Galore> xenol: no works fine
<Jucato> xenol: don't go compiling if you're not sure :)
<ernz> Draik: Play Dumbass of the year award video - does it work?
<draik> ernz: Nope. Doesn't show anything
<xenol> wat is better koffice or OOo? i guess OOo
<xenol> jucato i dont know how to compile :P
<ernz> Just a grey box?
<draik> yup
<draik> ernz: Yup. Got nothing
<Linux_Galore> xenol: depends what your doing, koffice I use for general stuff OOo for complex tasks
<Jucato> xenol: that means, don't compile now, learn first, then compile later :)
<xenol> yeah
<ernz> draik: I had that too!!! What a pain in the arse it was to fix.
<xenol> Linux_Galore: when i DL it shows that amarok is being DLed from backport source but tit is version 1.4.3
<Linux_Galore> xenol: OOo is slower and uses allot more resources than koffice
<draik> ernz: How did you fix it?
<genii> basic compile not too bad :) eg:  ./configure && make && make install
<Linux_Galore> xenol: yeah thats right, last version is 1.4.3 for dapper
<Jucato> actually, ./configure --prefix is the way to go! :)
<ernz> Draik: Can you please fire up the package manager again, and check to see if you have 'mplayer' and 'mozilla-mplayer' both installed.
<xenol> but if i want later this year make compile gentoo to try it wat does it take to compile whole system from source or debian
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: did they port Amarok 1.4.4 to dapper ?
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: nope...
<xenol> it wont be enough just ./configure, make and make-install :D
<ernz> Draik: You will also need the 'w32codecs' package if you don't already have it installed.
<genii> gentoo can be a pain in the ass but it's a good learning experience. Also you get everything compiled and tailored exactly for what box you have which is optimal
<Linux_Galore> xenol: k3b is actually very easy to build you just goto make sure you have all the dev libs (it will warn you)
<ernz> Still there Draik?
<genii> gentoo is also Debian based as Ubuntu is
<draik> ernz: Mplayer and mozilla-mplayer are both installed and latest versions
<xenol> Linux_Galore: compiling kernel is kinda riskyif it wont compile good?
<draik> ernz: w32codecs is also installed and latest version
<Linux_Galore> xenol: not really, there is a howto running around that explains "how to build a kernel the ubuntu way"
<ernz> draik: Restart firefox, whats the result?
<Linux_Galore> xenol: very easy, and if it breaks you just swap back to the default
<xenol> Linux_Galore: should i build new kernel if i have no probs with my actual?
<genii> What Galore said :)
<Linux_Galore> xenol: there is no damage done in building your own kernel of you dont delete the old one
<draik> ernz: I just uninstalled mozilla-totem... restarting firefox...
<Linux_Galore> xenol: good experience points
<genii> I wonder if the gentoo devs took pages from the linuxfromscratch site :)
<xenol> i guess i should then install newly ubuntu on my left 14 gb partiotion and try these kind f things there
<umalone> There's not that much need to compile a profiled kernel now that most stuff are loaded as modules
<Linux_Galore> xenol: if you have no hardware issues I wouldnt bother personally
<umalone> 'twas  different in the good ole days
<draik> ernz: GOT IT RUNNING
<draik> ernz: THANK YOU!!!
<ernz> draik: Sweeeet.
<ernz> How about that SWF?
<genii> xenol The only time you want to compile a new kernel usually is if there is some feature you want builtin to it that is problemmatic to load as a kernel module
<endo602> genii i got a link to open up the konsole to the directory
<endo602> but i cant get it to run the executable
<draik> ernz: SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTT!!!!!!!!
<ernz> draik: DUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUDE!!!!!!!!!!!!
<draik> ernz: It's playing with mplayer though
<xenol> genii: can u gimme som good websites where i can learn these things like working with shells, compiling, isntalling etc?
<genii> endo602 Cool :)   Using the    konsole --oclose -e /path/filename.sh     syntax?
<ernz> Draik: Still embedded in the browser?
<draik> ernz: What's mine say? DUDE! What's mine say? SWEET!
<genii> --noclose    rather
<xenol> genii: www.google.com will make it? :)
<draik> ernz: still embeded in the browser
<Linux_Galore> ernz: I just downloaded the Flash9 Linux plugin file then unpacked the file and coppied the flash plugin to ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<ernz> Draik: Nice. If you can play a WMV and SWF files, then it should be clear sailing.
<genii> xenol 1 minute I'll find something useful for you
<ernz> Linux_Galore...?
<draik> ernz: thanks again
<umalone> I've dual boot/grub question. If I reinstall wWindows XP on a dual-boot machine, how can I reinstall grub afterwards?
<Jucato> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Linux_Galore> enzo_: for swf support
<xenol> genii: i wait and then go offline
<mauro> woa
<ernz> Draik: No probs. Hope it brings many hours of gaming and viewing pleasure.
<mauro> its the second time today
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: that the new one
<mauro> that linux completely froze nd i had to restart my machine
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: it not the original flash9 one but the new release
<Linux_Galore> ie*
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: beta 2, afaik
<genii> xenol   http://www.howtoforge.com/howto_linux_kernel_2.6_compile_debian
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: want on the repo when i last looked, easier now to to copy the plugin to the plugins folder for me
<Linux_Galore> wasnt*
<ernz> 0230 already!? I better get my ass to bed, I need to fit a new handbrake actuator rod, a new drum-brake assembly and fix the washer pump first thing. Today is gonna SUCK!
<Jucato> yeah. it was just added last november afaik
<xenol> genii:  thx
<ernz> Laters all.
<notech> mauro: the 3 most common reasons for a box to freeze is bad ram, heat, or flaky power supply
<Jucato> or Dec
<genii> xenol It should give you some idea anyhow :)
<endo602> genii yah
<endo602> but the terminal opens up too small
<mauro> notech: ill try the mem test
<endo602> can i change that?
<genii> endo602 There are inline switches for terminal size etc as well
<ernz> Before I leave, Mauro: I changed the positions of my memory modules on the MoBo, that fixed for me. - Out
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: there is a thing calle kubXtra that adds flash/java etc on kde-apps.org
<endo602> do you know that sort of business
<mauro> k
<endo602> ?
<genii> endo602 Searching now :)
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: hm... yeah, but if you have "official" methods... :)
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yeah but its a simple all in one UI tool
<Jucato> as long as it installs in /home and doesn't cause a mess, it's ok, I guess
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yeah does a /home install
<Jucato> that's a lot better than Automatix :)
<genii_> Arg disconnects
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: adept is too confusing for newbies Im finding, kubextra is a simple tick box UI and installer
<Jucato> +1 on Adept :)
<genii> Crap how to kick my ghost name? LOL
<genii> hangon got it
<Jucato> genii: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password for that nick>
<genii> endo 602 Something like konsole --vt_sz 80x40 --noclose -e /path/scriptname.sh
<intelikey> so is there a good linux use for the fritz chip ?
<enzo_> Linux_Galore: what is for swf support?
<genii> Every time my roomie starts up his freakin MySpace the DSL chunks out..grrrrr
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: found something really nice today, it adds KDE like splash screens to many GTK apps http://www.jesusda.com/projects/splash/
<Jucato> hmm.. nice...  although maybe KSplash can also be used for that
<hatta> why would you want splash screens?
<genii> Just curious...anyone compiling for ARM on i386 box?
<Linux_Galore> hatta: to make the desktop look uniform
<hatta> best way to do that would be to remove all the splash screens
* Jucato likes splash screens :)
<hatta> they're pointless
<intelikey> hatta aka ete candy
<endo602> works like a charm
<endo602> thanks so much
<Linux_Galore> hatta: gtk apps usually have a dark grey or brown splay so doesnt fit into the default bluish theme for kde well
<Linux_Galore> splash*
<genii> endo602 Cool :)
<Jucato> please don't decide for us what is pointless or not, specially when it comes to appearances/eye candy
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: even found some spannish guy who has re done all the icons for gaim/gimp and a few toher ktk apps to they look kde'ish
<intelikey> who sees the "the default bluish theme for kde" more than on the initial launch of kde ???
<hatta> hehe
<Linux_Galore> gtk*
* Jucato raises his hands
<Linux_Galore> ever time I open gimp the icons looks wrong on kde
<Jucato> I happen to like the default kde theme :P
<Jucato> and switch back to it form time to time
<Linux_Galore> now they look right at home
<intelikey> :)
<hatta> I like to get rid of all the gradients and bitmap backgrounds
<genii> I don't care what my desktop looks like usually so long as what I need to access is easily found
<Linux_Galore> see if i can find the home page with the icon theme stuff for gtk apps
* intelikey just uses basic black backgrounds
<intelikey> basic black is never out of style
<genii> intelikey On all my windoze boxes thats how it's set :)
<[Relic] > are there many photo album programs available?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: here we go, kde icons in gtk apps -> http://www.jesusda.com/projects/pasodoble/
<hatta> black is a little high contrast
<hatta> any dark solid color is nice
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: the gimp stuff (down the page a bit) looks very nice
<Jucato> er brb
<genii> Somearcane question someone may know the answer: There a ttl monitor driver someplace? like hercules etc?
<Jucato> ugh ants!!!
<moskillz> hey can some one help me with this
<moskillz> please
<Linux_Galore> moskillz: ask
<moskillz> my screen resuloution got relly big and i dont know how to change it back
<moskillz> im new to linux lol
<Linux_Galore> moskillz: run krandrtray
<Linux_Galore> moskillz: it allows you to change your resolution on the fly
* genii ponders  ctrl-alt-+   ctrl-alt- - ?
<moskillz> what would that be under in the start menue thing
<intelikey> did you hit  [ctrl] +[alt] +[+]    ?
<intelikey> genii hehhe yeah.
<Linux_Galore> moskillz: usually yes or you can run it in a terminal
* Linux_Galore wishes kubuntu would start krandrtray by default for new installs
<moskillz> what one would it be under like utilities or office
<moskillz> or what
<intelikey> system settings ?
<Linux_Galore> not sure my menu is so hacked up right now lol
<moskillz> lol thank you much
* intelikey bets krandrtray wont work for user on his system
* intelikey starts kde to test theory
<crimson> i can't find any of the new plugins for the ktorrent 2.1beta1 anywhere, can anyone help?
<Mace68> Another question... just need opinions. How much performance difference is there between an 32-bit and a 64-bit install of Kubuntu on an Athlon 64?
<Linux_Galore>  crimson: try the home page?
<moskillz> intelikey was right i cant even find it lol
<Mace68> crimson: I had to compile from svn to get em.
<Linux_Galore> crimson: also ktorrent has its own forum for questions and its own channel on this server
<crimson> linux_galore: forum is down
<Linux_Galore> crimson: on the home page ?
<crimson> mace68: i am not familiar with svn
<intelikey> moskillz alt+f2  type in    krandrtray
<crimson> linux_galore: i didn't see the plugins there
<Linux_Galore> crimson: yeah, there is a channel in the forum for plugins on the home page
<genii> Crap my roomie must be on MySpace again
<crimson> i am failing to reach the forums
<crimson> it is having an error creating a new session
<intelikey> hmmm odd it doesn't error or anything.   (krandrtray) that is.
<moskillz> it still wont let me open it
<Linux_Galore> crimson: ?? just use a browser
<Mace68> crimson: http://ktorrent.org/index.php?page=faq question #3
<crimson> linux_galore: i am using a browser
<crimson> thanks mace68\
<Mace68> yw :)
<intelikey> moskillz at any rate there are docs on the wiki about rez
<intelikey> !rez
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rez - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moskillz> well it let me open it but it wont let me change it
<Linux_Galore> crimson: aah the server is down
<crimson> sweet, time to crack out the compiler
<moskillz> ok well ill try to find something out thank you anyways
<moskillz> later
<Mace68> so, is the 64-bit performance increase worth the compatibility hassles?
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: at the moment no, in a year or so yes
<Mace68> decisions decisions lol
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: it is faster but its a hassle
<Linux_Galore> allot of stuff is still 32 bit
<Mace68> does kubuntu have lib and lib64? or do i have to chroot for 32 bit?
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: you can execute things as 32 bit still
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: just a hassle to setup the startup scripts for the the stuff you have to run in 32 bit mode
<Mace68> i guess you won't be able to 'upgrade' from 32 bit to 64 bit at a later time, you'll have to reinstall instead, am i right?
<family> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: yep
<Mace68> Thanks Linux_Galore I think i'll go for 64-bit then :)
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: that wont effect the config file though on /home
<DaSkreech> Can I burn the Live CD From the live Cd?
<Linux_Galore> in*
<genii> DaSkreech Good question!
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: yep
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: With k3b?
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: yes, you have to out the iso on a hardisk though first if you only have one DVD_RW
<Linux_Galore> s/out/put
<mathieu> is it possible to have two screens of different size but still have my entire screen on my workspace?
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<Mace68> <Linux_Galore> Mace68: that wont effect the config file though on /home <<< Thanks, that's good to know.
<DaSkreech> I think that they are all NTFS hard drives
<intelikey> shame one can't just dd if=file.iso of=/dev/burner
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: I use a thumb drive
<family> Is anyone else having problems with accessing IRC with Konversation?  Mine is hanging with the message:   [CTCP]  Received Version request from freenode-connect.
<DaSkreech> Pretty fat thumb drive :)
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech:   is dd if=/dev/hdc  of=/dev/sdb1
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech:   missed a bit
<genii> If you have enough ram you could put the iso in a ramdisk
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech:   is dd if=/dev/hdc  of=/dev/sdb1 filename.iso
<ubuntu_> quelqu'un peut m'aider  installer kubuntu ?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Which language?
<DaSkreech> French?
<genii> !fr | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubuntu_> okay
<ubuntu_> i speak english if you want :D
<intelikey> <Linux_Galore> DaSkreech:   is dd if=/dev/hdc  of=/dev/sdb1 filename.iso <<< what are you trying to do ???
* DaSkreech forgets thank you in French :(
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: copy the dvd to an iso on a thumb drive
<Linux_Galore> or cd
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I have someone who's Windows machine keeps rebooting as soon as the Windows XP screen comes up
<genii> ubuntu_ You will likely get more help on a specific issue here in english than the french-specific channel
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: so they can burn it in k3b of the live cd
<intelikey> Linux_Galore if=input file  of=outpur file
<DaSkreech> She needs data from it and I'm thinking I can give her a Live CD to get her documents. Just wondering if I could burn the Live CD from the Live cd as I was using it
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: yes
<DaSkreech> since I don't have an OS to use
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: its an example of course
<intelikey> Linux_Galore i'm just saying that  "dd if=/dev/hdc  of=/dev/sdb1 filename.iso"  is not going to work.   "dd if=/dev/hdc  of=/dev/sdb1/filename.iso"   would.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: I use it allot though with DVD/CD's burnt in windows with a broken multi session setup ie I copy the disks iso to my hardisk then mount it so i can see the missing files
<intelikey> makes several assumption but given the right setup that would work.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: aah yes sorry, no space needed
<intelikey> sure.  was just saying " " != "/"
<Linux_Galore>  dd if=/dev/hdc  of=/dev/sdb1/filename.iso
<intelikey> and it may have seemed a little incohearent seeing i'm lagging pretty bad.
<DaSkreech> So short answer is not on the fly?
<crimson> mace68: i got all the code but bash is saying "make" is not a command when i try to compile the code
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: not from the same disk you have to copy the iso first
<family> jkgruet: Are you there?
<DaSkreech> now I'm wondering if it makes sense at all :( Just realised that kubuntu doesn't auto mount the drives
<DaSkreech> Maybe Knoppix...
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: take a 1Gb or bigger thumb drive
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: k3b can burn an iso (and create one)
<genii> I would say if you have 2G ram make a 700whateversize ramdisk instead, much faster
<intelikey> DaSkreech not likely on a live CD, if you have more than one cd tray    too much hang time.  an on the fly is likely to burp out a coster/frizby
<ubuntu_> i speak english if i want and when i want okay
<DaSkreech> Yup I know just ... don't have a thumb drive :-(
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: yeah, just thinking it wont work with a single tray
<DaSkreech> Wonder if I can do it on a iPod
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: No Double tray DVD RW and a CD RW
<jkgruet> family: Yes
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: yeah use the ipod to hold the iso, that will work
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Someone told you not to speak english?
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: Ok I'll try that then :)
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: ubuntu/kubuntu auto detects an ipod as a external mass storage device by default
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: take a spare cd burner just in case
<DaSkreech> :-)
* DaSkreech rummages around for his Kubuntu CD noe
<crimson> does anyone know why the "make" command wouldn't be working in my terminal, and how to fix it?
<DaSkreech> Now
<Jucato> crimson: do you have build-essential installed? what error message are you getting?
<intelikey> crimson ?
<Linux_Galore> crimson: because ./configure failed
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<crimson> jucato: the error is "make: command not found" and i will see if build-essential is installed
<Linux_Galore> crimson: if ./configure fails it doesnt create a "make" script
<Jucato> you need "build-essential" then
<crimson> linux_galore: i haven't done ./configure yet
<intelikey> Linux_Galore you mean "Makefile"
<Linux_Galore> crimson: you can run make till you have run ./configure
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: Im trying to be simple
<intelikey> but the error says b-e is the answer
<intelikey> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<umalone> crimson: To check if you have make in your path, type: which make
<Linux_Galore> cant*
<intelikey> Linux_Galore but the error will be no path to make   or nothing to be done for make all      or something like that.    his error is  command not found meaning that the compiler is missing.
<genii> no Makefile  usually produces something like "no target" not "command not found"  ... sounds like build-essential    etc needed
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: aaah, as in even if he runs ./configure he hasnt got make anyway
<intelikey> genii i'm just lagging too much... :)
<intelikey> Linux_Galore correct.
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: there really needs to be a developer-tools  meta package
<genii> intelikey You doin' alright :)
<intelikey> Linux_Galore there is.   build-essential
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: build-essential
<Jucato> ugh lag!
<intelikey> genii yes just heavy dl traffic for a slowdem connection
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: tried that but it seemed to not be complete
<intelikey> Lag 14 sec jucato
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: it contains what it name says: essential packages for building (compiling). other -dev/-devel stuff are not so essential
<Jucato> intelikey: :(
<DaSkreech> Wait
<DaSkreech> What the heck?
<DaSkreech> ok Never mind :)
<intelikey> Linux_Galore i found it complete.  but any sorce may require special libs or headers    that's not the compilers fault   and no way to prepair for every possable compile time depentancy    one would have to install all existing source.... so they would be ready to install one source package.
<DaSkreech> They have a md5sums.txt on the Cd :) I was wondering how you take the MD5 of a cd and PUT it on the CD
<tamacracker> Hey guys, if kubuntu freezes, can I press anything that'll automatically restart X? or do I need to restart my machine like windows?
<Jucato> tamacracker: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace restarts X
<DaSkreech> tamacracker: you might be able to pres Alt+Ctrl=BkSp
<foob> dont they just do one of the original iso they burn and they're all the same?
<tamacracker> nah
<tamacracker> doesn't work
<tamacracker> alright
<Jucato> tamacracker: or you could try killing the offending app?
<DaSkreech> tamacracker: Assuming it's not a hard dfreeze
<tamacracker> Jucato the whole machine freezes
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: yeah bit it didnt install the kde stuff
<Jucato> tamacracker: can you still go to tty?
<tamacracker> so the mouse is useless
<DaSkreech> tamacracker: can you press Alt+Ctrl+F1?
<Jucato> ah no luck then...
<Linux_Galore> but*
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: why should it install the kde stuff as well? that's what the "kde-devel" metapackage is for
<DaSkreech> tamacracker: if I have two machines I normally try to SSH in
<tamacracker> SSH?
<foob> secure shell
<Jucato> Secure SHell
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: ooh maybe because Im on kubunty with a "K" so I build KDE apps
<genii> secure shell
<foob> secure shell
<genii> darn too much lag LOL
<foob> and now he'll never forget what it is
<tamacracker> ah i see...
<intelikey> tamacracker if the kernel is still responsive   [alt] +[SysRQ] +[ E,R,U,B ]   <-- any of those last four keys      i sujest trying in order  cause the last is reboot.
<intelikey> mmmm is it B or N   ....
<tamacracker> i see
<foob> what's SysRQ
<tamacracker> maybe B for boot? >.>
<intelikey> one or the other.
<tamacracker> the print screen button
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: yes. that's why the KDE development files aren't included in build-essential. they're only essential to KDE users. but for basic compiling, build-essential covers it.
* intelikey isn't going to test it to see.
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: thats what Im saying. kubuntu need a kde meta dev package
<Linux_Galore> needs*
<intelikey> tamacracker yes the print screen button when alt is pressed is the SysRQ
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: like I said, that's what "kde-devel" is for
<tamacracker> yeah
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: hmm so install both
* MurchadhB tries [alt] +[SysRQ] +[
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: yes. build-essential, in order to be able to compile, and kde-devel, to get the necessary headers and stuff
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: you know why I find this annoying because on suse I just selected a dev option and 95% of my stuff compiles fine, not with kubuntu, im running around looking for these meta packages
<intelikey> tamacracker E is to killall5   R is to reset the keyboard  U is to umount  or remount ro   so one can kill the system  and    seems like  N is for hard reset
<intelikey> but it may be B
<genii> will kde-dev install the kernel-headers etc?
<intelikey> b
<Jucato> genii: no. just the KDE headers
<intelikey> bb
<intelikey> bbbbBBb
<dope> for some reason amarok won't auto recognize my ipod
<genii> thx Jucato
<tamacracker> understood
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: suse has a different package management system, and 10.2 has a new system called "patterns"
<Linux_Galore> dope  dont plug the ipod in till the desktop is up
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: Im saying the dev stuff is too scattered in ubuntu
<dope> it says media/ipod is locked
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: it's how the metapackages are setup in Debian
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Why is it called Sysrq?
<Jucato> at least for the -devel stuff
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: not all of us are on dial up and we want the kitchen sink
<intelikey> System ReQuest   dirrect kernel access
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: I'm sure the Debian devs have a reason for that. maybe you could also ask in #ubuntu-motu if there's like a "one -devel package to rule them all)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: PrintScreen?
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: because Debian decides that firefox is too commercial and shouldn't be used are you know inferring ubuntu follows
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: no. but in most cases Ubuntu follows Debian's packaging, if you haven't noticed
<intelikey> same nomenclature as  IRQ interrupt request
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: yes I know, but Debian doesnt always get it right
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes.
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: true. but they also don't always get it wrong either :)
<Jucato> anyway, packaging concerns/discussion are more appropriate in #ubuntu-motu, specially since kde-devel is a universe package
<dope> how do i eject the ipod?
<intelikey> <Linux_Galore> Jucato: because Debian decides that firefox is too commercial and shouldn't be used are you know inferring ubuntu follows <<< it may well be that ff will become part of the TCG and if so it will most surely be too commercial for ubuntu or any other linux.
<Nuked> Linux_Galore: you feel that ubuntu shouldnt follow debian on this one?
<dope> ok got it
<flaccid> TCG?
<Jucato> TCG?
<flaccid> it would be absolutely stupid to remove ff from ubuntu
<Jucato> intelikey: not really, all Ubuntu would need to do would be to relocated firefox to restricted or the commercial repos
<intelikey> trusted computing froup
<intelikey> group
<flaccid> wtf
<intelikey> look it up.
<flaccid> why are they doing that
<flaccid> TC is evil!!
<Jucato> as long as FF remains with an open source compatible license, it's still open source
<Linux_Galore> Nuked: no
<intelikey> no anything TC would be about as anti-linux as you can get.
* Jucato shrugs
<genii> open source is open source and should stay in. Especially GNU license
<Jucato> I use Konqueror.. so I'm not worried much..
<DaSkreech> Night guys!
<Linux_Galore> Nuked: its dumb and I often find debian ideals don't reflect commercial realities
<flaccid> intelikey: i tried to look it up. can't find anything.
<intelikey> flaccid i didn't say they were doing that.  just bring to the attention that they "may" at some point.
<Jucato> it may... but it's probably too late for them since their code is already open
<flaccid> intelikey: where is your evidence?
<Jucato> anything they do to piss off the FOSS community will just result in a fork... like Iceweasel
<flaccid> i don't see how ff would go in there considering m$ being a head player. wouldn't happen...
<Nuked> Linux_Galore: it seems more as a "to each his own" situation... if they want iceweasel then by all means... perhaps they are trying to make a point
<Jucato> ugh anyway guys... this is getting -offtopic
<intelikey> evidence  ?
<Linux_Galore> Nuked: to me its sounds more like a child complaining they they cant get a set toy in a set colour
<Nuked> ha
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> intelikey: yeah not good to make a rumour like that
<soulrider> guys, i tried twice to burn a couple of DVD images, but i get some IO Error and linux just freezes
<soulrider> theres nothing i can do except reboot
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: what are you using to burn the dvd's
<soulrider> k3b
<soulrider> my computer froze like 4 times today
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: did you run the setup script
<soulrider> 2 while i got the io error
<foob> kbuntu is compiled for sysrq by default?
<soulrider> setup script ?
<soulrider> i hope theres nothing wrong with my hardware
<Linux_Galore> soulrider:sudo k3bsetup
<intelikey> flaccid hypothasees need no evidence    you must have missed the things that lead to that.     any software "might" go TCG and thus be too comerical for linux.
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: i get an error
<soulrider> kcmshell: cant connect to x server
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: ?
<soulrider> when i run that command
<intelikey> i was pointing out that if debian moves something out of it's "open" line up then ubuntu may of necessity have to also    depending on the "reason" for the move.
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: just run kdesu k3bsetup
<intelikey> i know that my lag time may make the less cohearant on your screen than mine.  sorry for that confussion.
<flaccid> microsoft might bomb the pentagon
<Jucato> *coughs*
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: done
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: double check the drive, it may be set too fast
<intelikey> there ya go. flaccid
<flaccid> also its possible that linus is a woman
<flaccid> intelikey: doesn't make it right...
<intelikey> flaccid but what should i tie that statement too ?
<intelikey> :)
<flaccid> hypothesis
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: my computer also froze why not trying to burn anything
<soulrider> and with k3b it froze before starting to burn
<Nuked> intelikey: do you feel that debian is just trying to protect itself from becoming "overcommercialized" ?
<flaccid> its a matter of interpretation
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: aaah, then you have another issue
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: any ideas /
<soulrider> i checked my RAM and its ok
<soulrider> my comp isnt overheating either
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: if the machine feels laggy look in ksysguard  see whats chewing up resources and then kill it then just disable it from starting in kcontrol
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: its not laggy
<soulrider> it just sudenly freezes
<soulrider> and stays that way
<soulrider> i thought it was my other hard drive
<soulrider> disconnected it
<soulrider> but no change
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: aaah, check the logs in /var/logs
<intelikey> Nuked i don't know.  but i do know that debian is somewhat of a "purest" mentality,   if they think something might be moving in the wrong dirrection, freedom is top shelf to them.
<genii> If speed settings jibe with what the drive is capable ofdoing it conceivable could be a bum DVD I get about 3 in a hundred spindle bad from factory
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: when why doesnt Debian then shift to the BSD license because thats "is really free"
<Linux_Galore> then*
<Linux_Galore> GPL != Free
<soulrider> could it be knetworkmanager crashing ym system ?
<genii> I like GNU license but BSD is more practical
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: I usually disable stuff, could also be because of beryl or you have some special effects running that are crashing
<Nuked> intelikey: thats not necessarily a bad thing, however their real problem is their elitist mentality. I think they should work on that before forking things
<NeoChaosX> L_G: Debian believes in the GNU interpretation of freedom
<soulrider> nothing
<Linux_Galore> NeoChaosX: otherwise "restricted terms of freedom as deemed by GNU"
<genii> soulrider Is this some Acer dvd writer by any chance?
<soulrider> hda: timeout waiting for DMA   ~ thats the last line before a restart, hda is my cd drive
<intelikey> really free ?      freedom doesn't nessarily mean no restriction at all.  for that generally tends to a tiranical empire   one thugh takes over.     but we are off topic
<soulrider> genii: its a Sony drive
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: does with BSD
<NeoChaosX> Oh, hm. Mind linking me to whatever started this debate?
<Linux_Galore> just people often wave "free/freedom" around but they dont really grasp the concept
<genii> soulrider Looks like some mis-assignment with Direct Memory Access.
<Linux_Galore> as soon as you "start" dictating terms you dont have the right to use the term "freedom"
<soulrider> genii: that bad? =/
<genii> soulrider Many things could be causing it, not neccesarily bad
<Jucato> guys, again, please. #kubuntu-offtopic
<soulrider> argh, im getting mad, IM GOING BACK TO WINDOWS XP!
<soulrider> just kidding :P
<Norty> Wouldn't WinXP make your problems worse?
<genii> soulrider Some possible causes I know about: HD is slower dma eg:33 or 66    than IDE is (perhaps 100 or 133) but kernel is loading with some parameter making bus speed the one to try
<intelikey> NeoChaosX i think it may have been my high lag time that started it actually.      i said something in responce to something else (long sense forgotten)  but my post showed up late and because it wasn't benieth it's parent thought, it caught some bad attention and exploded into chaos  or freedom  depending on which side of the thing you stood on  :)
<soulrider> its a SCSI drive
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: look at the look and feel section in kcontrol, there are some things they warn not to enable because they may cause instability, ie gradient transparent menu's caused my system to crash before every 4 minutes
<soulrider> genii: k3b allways worked gine
<soulrider> but it just crashed me twice today
<genii> soulrider If SCSI then check the host adapter bios and make sure settings are *nix friendly if possible
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: i have everything disabled
<soulrider> genii: in six months of using linux, i never had a problem with the settings
<genii> Also endpoint ermination causes a *lot* of issues if not set right
<genii> soulrider Did you recently add another drive somewhere ?
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: hmm could be a hardisk error or something that was changed around that time
<soulrider> genii: no
<soulrider> im gonna attempt to burn again
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: boot up a live CD and see if it crashes
<intelikey> <genii> Also endpoint ermination causes a *lot* of issues if not set right  <<< most cards can be set to auto-terminate   fixes most of that.
<soulrider> if you see "mauro" login, thats me :P
<soulrider> cd is spinning...
<soulrider> whats weird is that after it crashes
<soulrider> i can open the cd drive....
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: I had a machine recently randomly crashing, put a live CD in the thing and it crashed a few hours later, turned out to be a ram io problem
<genii> intelikey I find I have to set to terminate:yes  instead of auto most times, especially on 2940 29160   series etc
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: i checked my ram with the live cd
<soulrider> it didnt finish, but reported no errors, ill leave it overnight
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: leave it running for a while
<soulrider> its burning now....
<soulrider> leave the CD running ?
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: no the machine
<soulrider> but using the live CD
<soulrider> i mean
<Linux_Galore> yes
<soulrider> my computer NEVER turns off
<intelikey> ewh 2940     aic7*
<genii> And for some reason setting term  jumper on many Seagate SCSI endpoint drives doesn't take, need a hardware terminator on the cable
<soulrider> and eveyr time it crashed i was using it
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: if it crashes with the live cd you have a hardware issue if not you have an corruption issue
<soulrider> could it be, that a hard drive is on my ide cable
<flaccid> man its so hot in my office i need to go home and get a fan
<soulrider> but its not connected to the power suply ?
<flaccid> bbs
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: how do i fix a corruption error ?
<genii> fsck
<genii> (usually)
<Linux_Galore> soulrider: well with hardisk you can run fsck or what I usually do first is replace or clean the IDE cable
<Linux_Galore> then run fsck
<genii> He has SCSI I think :)
<Linux_Galore> yes IDE cables to fail
<thechris> is there a good kde replacement for synaptic?
<Linux_Galore> scsi too
<thechris> other then adept-installer?
<zerozero> thechris: apt
<Norty> the chris  adept
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: ill levae hte live CD overnight
<soulrider> Jucato: you here ?
<thechris> adpet is buggy
<genii> soulrider At any rate it appears to be some hardware issue
<Jucato> soulrider: yes
<Jucato> thechris: you can always use Synaptic if you want
<soulrider> Jucato: sorry about yesterday, today i remembered you were from the phillipines, NOT india
<Linux_Galore> thechris: have you been running dpkg --configure -a just to make sure the updates are all done
<Jucato> soulrider: hehe no problem
<intelikey> genii  "Adaptec 2940 Ultra SCSI adapter"   have set things all sorts of ways and never one scsi related problem   but i only have a few drives on it.    seagate cheetas  and a matshita burner.
<Linux_Galore> thechris: adept some times doesnt get the install script completed and jams up
<thechris> Linux_Galore: this is a new install.  i decided to give kubuntu another try.  apdet was buggy 10 months ago, and the same bugs are still here
<soulrider> ima ctually making room on my HD
<soulrider> for windows XP
<soulrider> i need some games...
<soulrider> i feel like a slut, but oh well
<Norty> thechris: what kind of "bug"
<Norty> s?
<Linux_Galore> thechris: I have no issues with adept and I run a network of the things
<thechris> Norty: install firefox.  success.  click on adept, adept dies.  adept also only starts half of the time, I always need to re-click the icon.
<Linux_Galore> thechris: this in dapper ?
<thechris> 6.10
<genii> intelikey I have a 29160N in this box with some ultra320 drives and it took a while to get setup properly under linux. adaptec bios was seeing all drives properly etc andI had to put some safe settings in therefor PNP etc and a physical terminator on the ribbon end
<intelikey> genii i only mentioned that because you named it and i knew it was in the running box.
<Linux_Galore> thechris: I had that in dapper but not edgy
<thechris> Linux_Galore: it was in 6.10, and the one before 6.06
<Linux_Galore> thechris: I found dpkg --configure -a  fixed it most times
<intelikey> yes now the ultra320s do seem harder to play with.
<Jucato> "sudo dpkg --configure -a" or "sudo apt-get -f install" usually fixes things
<genii> intelikey Have it set up nice now as raid5 :)
<intelikey> raid 5....
<intelikey> ;/
<genii> intelikey Yeah I have 8 36Gb U320 all matched Seagates. I have 2 raid 5, one for my FBSD 6.1 and 1 for my Ubuntu
<genii> sets of 3 with 1 spare on each
<soulrider> im gonna try and burn anothe rDVD
<genii> I'm a freak for redundancy
* intelikey abdocates the throne to genii 
<ubuntu> hello all
<genii> intelikey heh!
<Jucato> s/abdocates/abdicates/
<ubuntu> hello all
<thechris> is there anything kubuntu specific for playing mp3s?  i know there is a guide for this in ubuntu
<intelikey> oi   io
<genii> intelikey The only issue is it sounds like an F16 trying to take off when I boot up which can be hell when you have hangovers
<Jucato> thechris: amarok
<Dr_willis> thechris,  the Kubuntu faq has some details on mp3 ussage in various programs.
<Dr_willis> worth checking and bookmarking. :)
<intelikey> thechris see vlc also
<Dr_willis> i always have to refer to it on a new kubuntu install - to remond me of some pacakges to install.
<intelikey> but i'm gonna point back at the problem    MP3  means   pay us for using it.      why not use free formats?
<genii> flacc
<genii> ogg  and so on
<intelikey> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey>           - But please use free formats if you can:
<intelikey> and you can.
<genii> Someone needs to make an   all2flacc   LOL
<intelikey> believe me you can.
* stdin only uses oggs now :)
* intelikey has never dl'd one mp3 in his life.
<genii> My only prob with ogg is my standalone cd player only knows about mp3
<intelikey> it doesn't play cdA ?
<genii> So I sometimes need to convert to it for burning. But on the puter I just use ogg etc
<stdin> I just take my portable media device with me (notice the non use of the term "mp3 player")
<genii> Well you can put way more mp3 than cdda on a cd
<intelikey> you can burn from ogg to cdA      errr i think.
<thechris> do i need libdvdcss2 to watch DVDs?
<genii> thechris Yes
<Dr_willis> only protected ones. :)
<Dr_willis> so for most comercial dvd's yes..
<intelikey> genii yes.  you can put tons of .ogg on a cd
<ubuntu> hello intelikey
<genii> intelikey The only prob is my cd player doen't understand that format :( I wish like hell it did
<intelikey> ubuntu
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> intelikey:  how are you girl ?
<intelikey> i'm lagging pretty badly still
<intelikey> girl ?
<pwn4tt4ck> intelikey is a girl?
<ubuntu> :)
<Jucato> lol
* intelikey checks to see if he knows this chap
<genii> Does it matter boy or girl? I think not
<pwn4tt4ck> I think it does
<pwn4tt4ck> being as I'm a woman hater
<osiris> anyone know if its possible to use gkrellm to monitor a remote pc, like a webserver ?
<pwn4tt4ck> jk about that, I love women -- but they shouldn't get equal pay
<we6jbo> hi
<intelikey> genii did no one tell you about the birds and the bees?
<pwn4tt4ck> hey we6jbo
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> a sexy girl
<pwn4tt4ck> SERIOUS TECHNICAL QUESTION: who else hates shaving?
* pwn4tt4ck raises hand
<genii> intelikey LOL What I mean is that since here in cyberspace it doesn't matter what sex we are, etc
<soulrider> Linux_Galore: im gonna burn another DVD and see if i crash
<Dr_willis> pwn4tt4ck,  with that 5 blade razor i got the other day.. its not too bad. :)
<genii> soulrider You are one glutton fer punishment
* intelikey has no problem with shaving,   just never does it.
<soulrider> genii:  ?
<Dr_willis> if i use a cheap disposible... it looke like i am trying to  commit suicide...
<soulrider> Dr_willis: i use one of those electric shavers
<genii> soulrider Well, since you must have a stack of coasters by now
<intelikey> <genii> intelikey LOL What I mean is that since here in cyberspace it doesn't matter what sex we are, etc  <<<< i see how genii is trained to think.....   8[
<soulrider> not really
<Dr_willis> electrics just seem to give me a rash.. i only shave once a month or so anyway. :)
<pwn4tt4ck> Dr_willis: the fusion? that cuts me all the hell up :\
<soulrider> Dr_willis: im too lazy to shave lol
<soulrider> lol, this is like major offtopic
<Dr_willis> pwn4tt4ck,  i got one in the mail the other day.. has a 'back' blade also for tricky places. :)
<genii> <-- shaves for weddings, funerals   and trims when mustache starts interfering with food intake
<soulrider> genii: its burning :)
<pwn4tt4ck> Dr_willis: I never use the back blade, doesnt work :\  I prefer the mach3 by gillette
<Dr_willis> I let my beard grow.. and its so sparce its looks like im 'shaggy' on scooby doo.
<soulrider> lol Dr_willis
<soulrider> i look like woverine =/
<genii> soulrider Cool :) What changes if any did you make?
<soulrider> just take the calws and the muscles :P
<soulrider> no changes lol
<Dr_willis> i can let it grow for 7 moths and i look like a man with ... a patchy beard...
<Dr_willis> :)
<soulrider> i think knetwork manager might be behind all this
<soulrider> my beard doesnt have a shape either
<soulrider> actually
<genii> coulda just been a bad dvd then. Like I said earlier I see on average about 3 in a 100 spindle
<soulrider> its really weird
<soulrider> i look like one of those 70s guys with massive sideburns
<soulrider> genii: i never waste a disk
<soulrider> after a crash
<soulrider> i allways tried with the same disc lol
<soulrider> but the thing is
<soulrider> my comp crashed also while not trying to burn anything
<soulrider> thats whats scarying me
<genii> I look like Shaggy cept longer hair and beard :) And a bit grey now that I'm gettin to be a geezer
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> intelikey: i kind of agree with geniiwith the "you dont know who youre talking to, male female or alien" statement
<Dr_willis> My brothers Girlfriends's little girl was very shy... but she ran right up to me the other day... she thought i WAS Shaggy... asked me where 'Scooby was at?'
<soulrider> LOOOOL
<genii> soulrider Well, so you should do at least some basic diagnostics, like run memtest for a few hours to see if ram is going, fsck the HD etc
<Dr_willis> told her the Pomerinian i had was Scrappy Doo...
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> soulrider you would.
<intelikey> soulrider not a studant of human nature are you ?
<soulrider> no
<soulrider> i study computer engineering :P
<ubuntu> re
<thechris> anyone remember the name of that gtk-qt theme engine thing?
<genii> oulrider i like ya already ya freak :)
<genii> ROFL
<Jucato> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt ?
<Dr_willis> !find gtk-qt
<ubotu> Found: gtk2-engines-gtk-qt
<ubuntu> there are geeks ?
<thechris> ah
<genii> no, geeks eat live animals. I'm a freak
<soulrider> but i think its cool, that since you dont know who youre talking to, you end up treating people the way you normally would with anyone
<Dr_willis> Greeks?
<soulrider> for all you know, i could bea  drag-queen
<Dr_willis> they eat... err.. those gyros right? Yumm!
<genii> soulrider So long as your bra fits go for it if it makes ya happy
<soulrider> i eat floppy drives
<intelikey> soulrider  computious say "programmer that know computer have very strange sex life"
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> some of us do, yeah
<Dr_willis> Gyros... Yumm... man. the last Gyros place in town shut down the other day also. :(
<soulrider> whats a gyro ?
<genii> ntelikey I was raised on the Mushroom Theory
<ubuntu> genii the geek :D
<soulrider> mushroom theory ?
<Theory> llama llama duck
<genii> ubuntu No no geeks eat live animals. I'm a freak
<soulrider> as in, magic mushroom, 1 up mushroom or hallucination mushroom? :P
<Dr_willis> Its a greek sandwich.. sort of shaped like a Taco, only with a spicy lamb/beef/peppery meat. and a creamy/cucumber sauce.
<Dr_willis> and on Pita bread.
<soulrider> nice Dr_willisalthough i hate spicy things
<Dr_willis> its more of a black pepper spice.. not a hot-mexican/tai spice
<soulrider> onq
<soulrider> oops
<soulrider> yeha
<genii> mushroom theory: Lock up programmer in dark place. Feed lots of crap. Something good grows
<soulrider> i hate pepper too :P
<Dr_willis> Pepper owns! :)
<soulrider> lol genii
* Dr_willis hugs his ulcer.
<soulrider> lol
<genii> Dr_willis I empathise, I really really do
<intelikey> spice is the spice of life
<intelikey> or maybe not.
<ubuntu> lol genii
<Dr_willis> Been Living on Bannannas and pudding lately. :)
<soulrider> i liuke the spice melange (will only make sense to those who have read Dune)
<soulrider> Dr_willis: bananas and cie cream...  yumiiiiii
<Dr_willis> Bannanna Ice Cream
<Dr_willis> :)
<genii> Dr_willis I had a bad bleeding ulcer when I worked for a big nameless corporate place. I think I lived on nutrition shakes for a year after that
<soulrider> i dont like that that much :P
<thechris> i thought the gtk2-engine-gtk-qt was supposed to get rid of the gtk dialogs in kde
<intelikey> soulrider or saw the flic
<Dr_willis> i thought it  allowed you to share gtk/qt themes so the apps looks the same...
<soulrider> intelikey: the movies arent too good
<thechris> Dr_willis: hmm, maybe it was kgtk that changed the dialogs.  i can't stand gtk dialogs
<thechris> and of course, no kgtk packages
<intelikey> didn't say that.  jsut that i never read the book and caught the spice comment
<intelikey> @ soulrider
<soulrider> ok
<soulrider> i want a gaming console
<soulrider> im kinda tired of my NES
<genii> I hear Wii  are fun :)
<soulrider> ye
<soulrider> si want a wii
<genii> I wonder if someone will hack them for linux
<soulrider> although they will probably never sell them here
<soulrider> or sell them for around $600 like they did with the gamecube
<soulrider> or $700 like the ps2
<soulrider> genii: theres a project alled wiili
<ubuntu> i am a geek
<genii> very cool :) There was some freak before who built XBox clusters
<Dr_willis> i thought the wii was running linux...
<Dr_willis> i forget where i saw that at however...
* genii feeds ubuntu a live chicken
<intelikey> hi geek i'm an indian
<soulrider> intelikey: youre indian ?
<intelikey> genii can i have a chicken too ?
<genii> Sorry just one of my pet peeves. Geek is a term from the circus, it's the guy who eats live animals
<intelikey> only when im not jewish soulrider
<genii> geek = bad freak = good    etc
* genii feeds intelikey a live chicken
<soulrider> intelikey:  youre in texas! :P
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<genii> heh!
<intelikey> soulrider no.  but i'm a texan if it makes you feel better
<genii> I wonder what ubotu diet consists of
<stdin> i'm still waiting for the botsmack command
<ubuntu> non the chicken is for me :D
<genii> is that anything like godsmack?
<stdin> more like a bitchslap :P
<soulrider> ubotu eats users that dont RTFM :P
<intelikey> <stdin> i'm still waiting for the botsmack command ^^^<ubotu> Yum!
<soulrider> and he diecides to tlak to me....
<genii> !yum
<ubotu> yum: Advanced front-end for rpm. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.4.0-3.1 (edgy), package size 197 kB, installed size 960 kB
<soulrider> he said
<soulrider> botsMack
<soulrider> !smack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> I guess he doesn't have a drug habit yet :)
<soulrider> !my mom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about my mom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !pipe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pipe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> !find pipe
<intelikey> no !botsnack   yeilds <ubotu> Yum!
<ubotu> Found: aespipe, cl-pipes, courier-authlib-pipe, cpipe, libvanessa-socket-pipe (and 9 others)
<flaccid> hes got lots of pipes
<flaccid> i think hes hiding something
<genii> ubotu is moonlighting as a plumber
<flaccid> ah thats the laundering
<intelikey> ubotu error | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<DaSkreech> Hi guys
<genii> I wonder if he can execute other things... like !ping
<soulrider> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Why is ubotu talking to it self?
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> hes feeling alone
<DaSkreech> Better than feeling me :)
<soulrider> !being loved
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being loved - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* DaSkreech still votes for a botslap
<intelikey> lol
<soulrider> see, hes lonely the poor bot!
<genii> I'd vote for that
<DaSkreech> How do I unmount a device that keeps assuming it's busy?
<soulrider> reboot :P
<soulrider> that works for me
<genii> For those frustrating times he has no good answers 5 times in a row
<soulrider> and windows users
<intelikey> DaSkreech sudo eject   it
<genii> DaSkreech First make sure you are not sitting some program in a subdir of the place you want to unmount
<DaSkreech> intelikey: By Device I mean a hard drive
<genii> eg: /mnt/cdrom$ umount /cdrom
<DaSkreech> genii: I've locked down everything but KDE
<intelikey> DaSkreech yes.
<genii> yeah eject -t   works
<soulrider> yesterday i did something funny, and it didnt crash my PC. I uninstalled XFCE while using it
<soulrider> it was cool
<soulrider> linux is cool
<intelikey> why close the tray ???
<intelikey> makes a good cup holder
<thechris> how do i install a .deb file?
<genii> t means open the tray if it's closed, close the tray if it's open
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<thechris> ok, that worked, but the package isn't installed
<genii> thechris dpkg -i /thepath/t/thedebfile.deb
<intelikey> soulrider i have rm'd / while in mc   and no crash
<DaSkreech> thechris: How do you know?
<DaSkreech> hmm
<thechris> DaSkreech: the app should have install kgtk-wrapper.sh
<intelikey> it does look odd to be in a file manager on a blank drive that used to be the os   though
<DaSkreech> when I try to ls a folder on this mounted device it seems to hang
<thechris> the default would be /usr/local/bin, or some /bin
<DaSkreech> thechris: how did you install it?
<thechris> but which shows no kgtk-wrapper.sh
<soulrider> ok guys
<soulrider> its 3 am
<soulrider> im going to bed
<soulrider> see you!!
<genii> soulrider Sweet dreams :)
<thechris> DaSkreech: using konqueror, then again just now with dpkg -i
<stdin> hah, it's 5am here
<genii> midnight here
<DaSkreech> thechris: What's the name of the package?
<intelikey> of all the bleedin' places to live
<thechris> kgtk-0.8-1-amd64.deb
<DaSkreech> And that's the only package that's needed?
<genii> crap can't recall the listdeps switch
<intelikey> estimated time to stop lagging 15 minutes
<ubuntu> re
<thechris> DaSkreech: according to the deb
<stdin> DaSkreech: it's just a script with some LD_PRELOAD stuff, it only depends on kde
<intelikey> downloading cd's on dialup is slow.
<intelikey> genii dpkg -l
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> how do i turn off the bouncing icon that is triggered when i launch a program?
<intelikey> genii dpkg -l | grep package-name      or dpkg -L package-name
<DaSkreech> Launch notification
<genii> intelikey Yes. I d/l one time an iso over 9600 , took from Dec 27 to Jan 3
* DaSkreech tried to download WOW on Dial up
<thechris> DaSkreech: ok, i found it.  the file was renamed and moved.
<intelikey> the first lists all installed and parses for a name the second lists the installed content of the package
<DaSkreech> thechris: Where to?
<ubuntu> *
<thechris> from usr/local/bin to /usr/bin, and the .sh was removed
<fiendskull9> DaSkreech: where do i disable launch notification?
<DaSkreech> OK going to try a quick reboot
<DaSkreech> <read as restart X>
<ubuntu> re
<ubuntu> there is any somebody ?
<intelikey> take your time. do a full reboot
<intelikey> heh
<thechris> oh, gtk...
<thechris> ** (.:8854): CRITICAL **: gtk_pizza_set_size: assertion `pizza != NULL' failed
<ubuntu> is there*
* genii does a Homer impersonation: MMMMMmmmmmmm pizza
<we6jbo_> I have a question
<DaSkreech> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<we6jbo_> Is there a way to run a server
<we6jbo_> umm
<we6jbo_> a news server
<DaSkreech> shortanswer is yes :)
<genii> !nntpd
<we6jbo_> what's that called a news server
<thechris> hmm, kgtk and vlc don't work together.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nntpd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> you lie ubotu! LOL
<we6jbo_> ya NNTP
<we6jbo_> How do you run that?
<pwn4tt4ck> is serious technical discussion going on?
<we6jbo_> ya
<we6jbo_> I want to run a NNTP server
<pwn4tt4ck> k I'll go to offtopic :D
<DaSkreech> we6jbo_: Try nntpd :)
<pwn4tt4ck> what is nntp?
<genii> we6jbo Try to find the package you need by:   apt-cache search nntpd
<we6jbo_> Does one come with Ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> pwn4tt4ck: network news transmission Protocol afair
<ubuntu> the chrios ?
<ubuntu> what ?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu: Eh?
<Dr_willis> huh?
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> nntp - An NNTP server for use with C News
<we6jbo_> pwn4tt4ck, NNTP allows you to run news servers that you connect to with a program such as outlook
<ubuntu> what do you want ?
<intelikey> no 'd' genii
<genii> intelikey My *bsd habits poking thru :)
<pwn4tt4ck> oh ok
<intelikey> sn - Small NNTP server for leaf sites
<genii> bah leaf is a pita
<DaSkreech> k3b won't burn CDs :(
<we6jbo_> what's sn?
<ubuntu> tall not small
<Daisuke_Ido> DaSkreech: audio cds from mp3s, or any cds?
<intelikey> python-twisted-news - An NNTP protocol implementation with client and server
<intelikey> python2.4-twisted-news - An NNTP protocol implementation with client and server
<genii> python is good :)
<DaSkreech> Daisuke_Ido: Right now any. I'm trying to see if it's the CD Drive
<Daisuke_Ido> hrmm
<Daisuke_Ido> not sure then
<DaSkreech> Grr Plan D
<Daisuke_Ido> tried gnomebaker?
<ubuntu> php not python
<Daisuke_Ido> not pleasant
<Daisuke_Ido> but workable
<intelikey> do it with snake oil !
<genii> buntu It's all good including perl
<intelikey> <genii> python is good :)  <intelikey> do it with snake oil !
<Daisuke_Ido> yes yes, i caught that :P
<genii> intelikey LOL
<intelikey> ruby
<intelikey> perl
<intelikey> emerald
<intelikey> diamond
<Pupeno_> There's a maximum length in file names ? I can't belive it...
<genii> Also a limit of directory depth
<stdin> depends on the filesystem tho
<intelikey> yes there is
<intelikey> and limit to command line length
<genii> I usually hit the dir depth wall before the filename length wall tho
<Pupeno_> I am using raiserfs, mv: accessing `Various Artists - Chopin Complete Edition (Disc 2) - 01 ..... .ogg': File name too long
<Daisuke_Ido> 32k on command line length
<Daisuke_Ido> (for me)
<intelikey> 64k here   hmmm ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i think
<genii> Pupeno_ Use a wildcard
<intelikey> oh kernel limits that and i'm not stock.
<Pupeno_> this is no more than 512 characters.
<Pupeno_> genii: mh ?
<genii> eg:    mv Various*   /wherever/
<Pupeno_> genii: I am not trying to move it to another directory, I am trying to add the last piece fo the name that is missing.
<intelikey> genii it'll just expand that and still be too long   i think the limit is there imposed by mv and not by the kernel or the fs
<Pupeno_> intelikey: it is the fs here I believe.
<Pupeno_> or the kernel.
<genii> Well, at worst just rename it something shorter
<Dr_willis> or use 'mc' :)
<genii> anybody feeling nostalgic for the old 8.3 limit? LOL
<Pupeno_> genii: that means having to rename them by hand instead of by amarok, which does the hard part for me. Now I have 10 times more work because of a stupid limit.
<Pupeno_> Dr_willis: I don't think mc would help in any way. It is a limit in the fs, not the mv command.
<Dr_willis> genii,  we just LOVE people that want spaces and ()  's in the filenames.
<genii> Especially spaces
<Dr_willis> Pupeno_,  hmm...
<Dr_willis> or the ()'s are confuseing things
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Just use )( :)
<intelikey> you are right.  ext2 doesn't accept 500 char filename
<DaSkreech> Someone has a band with 500 char?
<Dr_willis> 500 char is not a filename.. its a book report! :)
<DaSkreech> Pfft for Wimps
<Dr_willis> The filename takes up more drive space.. then the actual file.
<Dr_willis> :)
<intelikey> doesn't accept 400 char either
<Dr_willis> Various Artists - is 'so' descriptive :)
<genii> I think thats why I don't have hugely horrible long filenames extremely descriptive. I put them in some dir structure that is self explanatory  eg :../Artists/Somename/    and so on
<intelikey> what is the limit 128 ?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: It's a symlink
<genii> I think 255
<DaSkreech> genii: you hit 255 dirs inside each other?
<intelikey> yes it accepts 256
<genii> DaSkreech Yes
* intelikey probably should have read up on that   but did dirrect testing instead
* DaSkreech makes Anti hex signs at genii
<genii> :)
* intelikey learned all he knows by the try it and reformat methood
<intelikey> lag is down to one.   i can leave now.
<intelikey> and probably should   i don't have the lag = incohearance excuse to use now...
<genii> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<DaSkreech> You always sound like Chewbaca anyway :)
<intelikey> DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Fine forget it I'll reboot :(
* DaSkreech grumbles about stupid drive doesn't want to mount folder
<genii> !finger genii
<ubotu> finger: user information lookup program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.17-10 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
* intelikey has bad image of a drive trying to mount a folder...
<genii> I keep wondering if ubotu does some other common service if he does icmp
<intelikey> does logging i think
<ubuntu> do you speak english ? :D
<intelikey> not me    Ubuntu
* intelikey grumbles about speaking chewbacish
<genii> Well, perhaps not the Queen's english but who can understand her anyhow?
<DaSkreech> intelikey:
<ubuntu> lol
<genii> Weird ubotu opened up a direct IM window to me
<ubuntu> intelikey:  do you speak german ?
<intelikey> no
<intelikey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu> ^^
<ubuntu> english so ?
<ubuntu> !be
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> !ma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> anyone here speak hebrew
<coreymon77> ?
<ubuntu> !us
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about us - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> !ue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ue - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> !ch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coreymon77> english is my first language but i speak hebrew too
<intelikey> not tob coreymon77
<genii> 1cz
<genii> bleh
<coreymon77>  
<coreymon77> 
<coreymon77> *
<genii> coreymon77 Cool
<intelikey> but i'm in a console and no fonts for that here.
<coreymon77> !he
<ubotu>          
<ubotu> /join #ubuntu-il
<ubuntu> coreymon77:  labes ?
<coreymon77> that was done by me
<coreymon77> labes?
<coreymon77> whats that?
<DaSkreech> Hi Jucato
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: Please play with the bot in pm and not in the main channel.
<DaSkreech> Hmm I can't load up google calendar
<coreymon77> or play with lots of bots in #debian-bots
<stdin> or #ubutnu-bots
<Jucato> hi DaSkreech
<stdin> (if you can spell it right)
<coreymon77>  peanutb!
<ubuntu> atakalamo alarabia
<coreymon77>  JackPhil!
<ubuntu> hi
<genii> Geez the bots rate their own channel?
<coreymon77> 
<ubuntu> what ?
<coreymon77> 
<coreymon77> this is fun!
<intelikey> x[x
<intelikey> :)
<Hawkwind> coreymon77: Please stop
<coreymon77> okay
<saree> hey all
<genii> Since it's slow: Anyone successfully compile Conexant HSF/HCF modem drivers under Edgy or Feisty yet?
<ubuntu> parlez franais :D
<saree> what stage is feisty at? alpha?
<genii> "herd 1" whatever that is LOL pre-alpha I suspect
<Jucato> !fr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* Jucato waves to Admiral_Chicago
<peanutb> coreymon, yes
<Admiral_Chicago> Jucato!!
<Admiral_Chicago> bbl
<coreymon77> ???
<Admiral_Chicago> working on a live cd
<coreymon77> you understand hebrew peanutb?
<saree> i cant get my drivers to install how do i do it?
<saree> for my vid card
<ubuntu> Jucato:  de quoi tu parles ? mdr
<Jucato> ubuntu: I don't speak french
<genii> sareeWhat video card do you have? Also are you running Feisty or some previous distro?
<Jucato> for feisty questions, #ubuntu+1 is the place to be
<ubuntu> Jucato:  je ne comprends pas
<ubuntu> Jucato:  hein ?
<saree> im running dapper and its a Nvidia
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<saree> how do i vheck which model?
<peanutb> coreymon77, must have been a bug in konversation, it started blinking.
<saree> *check
<genii> saree It may give some clue if you do   lspci |grep NVidia
<ubuntu> Jucato:  qu'est ce que tu raconyes ?
<intelikey> ues lshw to vheck it ?
* Jucato sighs...
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: This is an English only channel.  If you wish to speak French, please join #Ubuntu-FR or #Kubuntu-FR
<genii> saree http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<Jucato> Hawkwind: next, he/she will be talking to you in French :P
<Hawkwind> Jucato: Negative!
<Hawkwind> Hah
<saree> genii are you sure that cammand is correct?
<Jucato> lspci | grep nVidia ?
<genii> saree You could try    lspci |grep video
<ubuntu> Hawkwind: ok mais quand ?
<Hawkwind> ubuntu: I won't tell you nor ask you again.  English only
<Jucato> Hawkwind: lol told you :P
<Jucato> better use -i to ignore case
<ubuntu> Hawkwind: dism oi en frnais
<saree> nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] 
<saree> is the card
<Jucato> !nvidia | saree
<ubotu> saree: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> !atia
<genii> saree good :) If you go to the site I just listed it has exact step by step instructions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atia - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubuntu> yes it's cool
<ccherrett> I am trying to compile blender based on a doc at http://mediawiki.blender.org/index.php/BlenderDev/UbuntuBlenderCompile
<ccherrett> I am getting umet errors
<genii> unmet deps?
<ccherrett> karbon: Depends: koffice-libs (>= 1:1.6.0) but 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<ccherrett> stuff like that
<ubuntu> coucou genii
<we6jbo_> I have a question
<ccherrett> I need the newer koffice dev stuff
<Jucato> hm.. why would blender require karbon...
<saree> i have found the drivers on adept and have tried the legecy and other driver packages but when i run the command to use them Konsole tells me to do it manually and i dont know how
<genii> ccherrett Install the dev version then
<Jucato> saree: did you install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-legacy?
<we6jbo_> How do I install NNTPD?
<Jucato> ccherrett: I'm pretty sure you can run the Blender version from blender.org without installing it
<Jucato> I did it the last time I got the package from blender. just extracted the archive
<saree> Jucato i have tried both
<genii> ccherrett eg: sudo apt-get install koffice-dev
<ccherrett> Jucato: I want the cvs code
<Jucato> ccherrett: the CVS code doesn't come with an executable?
<ubuntu> salut tout le monde
<intelikey> wooow   cat /bin/bash   plays some moores code stuff that's really criptic......
<Jucato> saree: then? did you run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" in Konsole already?
<we6jbo_> What's a clock cycle?
<ccherrett> Jucato: it does not look that way
<saree> i ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and it told me to change the file manually but i dont know how
<Jucato> ccherrett: ah yeah.. from CVS repository...
<genii> we6bo A clock cycle as relating to what? NNTP ?
<Jucato> ccherrett: although I can't understand why it would require koffice...
<Jucato> saree: your card is legacy already, I presume?
<ertanto> test
<Jucato> ccherrett: are you on Dapper or Edgy?
<intelikey> ertanto beep
<Jucato> fail
<saree> the card listed above is the 1 i am running and i am presuming that it is legacy coz it is GeForce2
<intelikey> Y Jucato :)
<genii> Jucato He has a GEForce2
<ccherrett> Jucato: Dapper
<Jucato> genii: oh so GeForce2 is legacy? hehe didn't know
<Jucato> saree: using pastebin, can you show the output of nvidia-glx-config enable?
<Jucato> saree: also, have you tried the command "nvidia-xconfig"?
<ccherrett> Jucato: what does this mean?: kivio: Depends: koffice-libs (>= 1:1.6.0) but 1:1.5.0-0ubuntu9 is to be installed
<genii> Jucato saree>	nVidia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] 
<saree> thats what thwe discription in adept says does the other driver work with your card?
<Jucato> genii: well I didn't know which cards were legacy or not :)
<saree> how do i use paste bin?
<genii> !pastebin | saree
<ubotu> saree: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aloyarc> Reading state information... Done
<aloyarc> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<aloyarc> is there a way to fix this ?
<stdin> ignore it
<ccherrett> if I run apt-get -f install will that cause trouble for me?
<genii> aloyarc Just routine housekeeping
<Jucato> aloyarc: or if you're absolutely sure they're no longer needed/used (only if you're absolutely sure) "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<aloyarc>  well, i am not absolutly sure, but we about to see what happens
<genii> ccherrett What, you want to force intall of.. Blender?
<aloyarc> is there a way to clean the menu up automatically ?
<genii> ccherrett Sorry, I see now your prev post
<DaSkreech> Ooook
<stdin> genii: -f is to fix broken, not force :)
<DaSkreech> So. How do I recover a dead/dying/deceased File system?
<Linux_Galore> playing: http://addicted.puredj.com:8000/
<Jucato> ccherrett: which command in the guide specifically causes these koffice errors to appear?
<DaSkreech> Cause this drive is D-E-D
<genii> DaSkreech Well, there is an ancient trick but you need bravery
<ccherrett> Jucato: I ran the apt-get command with all the packages in a row
<ccherrett> sudo apt-get install build-essential cvs scons libopenal-dev libalut-dev \ libsdl1.2-dev ftgl-dev libpng3-dev libjpeg62-dev libtiff4-dev libopenexr-dev \ libnspr-dev mozilla-dev libglut3-dev python2.4-dev libxmu-dev libarts1-dev \ libsmpeg-dev arts
<Jucato> use a live cd to transfer data to some other drives?
<Linux_Galore> there is a command line app called recover, not sure it kubuntu has it on the repo
<Jucato> hm... very strange...
<ccherrett> some of the packages were at their latest
<Jucato> can you try them one by one?
<ccherrett> but I am concerned to mess up the 1.6.0 koffice stuff I installed today
<DaSkreech> genii: Speak Brave Lungs!
<ccherrett> Jucato: will do
<JackPhil> how to watch (listen) online (embeded) media in firefox?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I can't mount the drive anymore :(
<saree> Jucato http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/317/
<Jucato> DaSkreech: even from Live CD's?
<DaSkreech> I was mounting it from the Live CD awhile ago
<DaSkreech>  It froze the machine when I tried to copy from it
<genii> DaSkreech If the circuit board is OK and just platter issue: Put drive in a ziplock bag. Suck all the air out and put in the freezer for 20 minutes. Then yank it out and *quickly* hook it up not near any heat sources. Then fast like abunny try to mount/retrieve whatever you can
<DaSkreech>  I rebooted and now I can't mount it
<DaSkreech> genii: The heat is making it not able to mount?
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: remove the IDE cable and clean it
<ccherrett> Jucato: it seems to hold on to those umet errors no matter what
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: might just be dirt in the contacts
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: May be on to something
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: I find some time removing the ide cable and just putting it back on is enough
<genii> DaSkreech In almost-terminal platter failure freezing the drive causes the platter to contract and the data is sometimes accassible until it warms up again
<Jucato> ccherrett: hm... do you have any koffice apps or repositories installed?
<DaSkreech> genii: So basically the longer I keep the machine on the more hopeless it becomes?
<Jucato> saree: what does the command "sudo nvidia-xconfig" give?
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: could be a number of things
<ccherrett> Jucato: yes I just installed 1.6.0 so I could develop a plugin for krita
<genii> DaSkreech Well, it all depends if the circuit board is cooked. If circuits ffired no other thing but a new controllewr board will work really
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: The drive Clicks if that helps and Windows can no longer boot from it
<Jucato> ccherrett: that might be causing the problem...
<genii> Clicking = terminal
* kruemeltee says hello to everybody ...
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: could be a bad contact, you only need one and the drive wont work
<ccherrett> Jucato: is there a way to get around it?
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Jucato> ccherrett: I'm not really sure... but can you pastebin your sources.list?
<DaSkreech> Linux_Galore: And that contact can poke it's head up in the middle of doing a copy?
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: remove the cable try clean out as much dust as you can and try again
* DaSkreech nods
* Jucato shakes
<Linux_Galore> DaSkreech: all metal corrodes or build up a layer of dirt, after a while is can cause an open circuit in a contacts
* DaSkreech milks
<Linux_Galore> buils*
* Jucato drinks
<Linux_Galore> builds*
<Ch1ppy> hey, I want to autostart a program, but the program needs a certain param, how would I do this?
<genii> DaSkreech i'd only recommend the freezer method BTW if any and all conventional therapies lead nowhere. YMMV
* Linux_Galore used to repair PC's in his younger years
<Jucato> Ch1ppy: go to ~/.kde/Autostart, right-click -> Create new -> Link to Application
<Linux_Galore> although hardisks do fail though, especially if they are not ventilated well
<Jucato> fill in the details in there
<Ch1ppy> Jucato: will that allow params though?
<killermach__> I need to scan my local network to find which IPs are in use, anyone know a tool for this?
<Jucato> yes
<Ch1ppy> Jucato: ah, mkay, thanks :)
<genii> killermach__ nmap
<ccherrett> Jucato: http://pastebin.com/850063
<Ch1ppy> Jucato: hm, what if I wanted to sh a script?
<saree> Jucato sudo nvidia-xconfig gives nothing
<Ch1ppy> Jucato: nevermind
<DaSkreech> killermach__: ping -b
<Jucato> saree: as in, no such command, or no errors?
<killermach__> genii: nmap.. that's the one I could not remember, and a search in synaptic for "scanner" does not produce it :) thanks
<genii> Ch1ppy I just wen thru this earlier tonight. You can execute a shell script in Konsole by having a launcher with command:    konsole --noclose -e /the/shell/script.sh
<genii> killermach__ No problem :)
<Ch1ppy> genii: awesome, thanks
<saree> jucato as in command not found
<Jucato> oooh so --noclose was the option! thanks genii
<genii> ch1ppy :) You can specify terminal size also if the default is too tiny
<genii> Jucato I had to find it earlier, drove me nuts
<Jucato> ccherrett: hm.. I'm really confused...
<ccherrett> Jucato: why
<Jucato> ccherrett: well, first of all, I don't understand why those packages would ask for karbon...
<genii> ch1ppy eg --vt_sz 80x40 as a switch
<Ch1ppy> genii: nice, thanks!
<genii> Jucato I wonder if there is something in the Blender rendering engine which uses some core from karbon
<Jucato> genii: afaik, no... although the "arts" package in that list makes me wonder...
<ccherrett> Jucato: I just ran and sudo apt-get -f install and it installed koffice-lib and it did not break krita
<genii> ch1ppy Enjoy LOL
<ccherrett> Jucato: now I get new umet errors
<Jucato> ccherrett: :O
<ccherrett>   mozilla-dev: Conflicts: libnspr-dev but 2:1.firefox1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.8-0ubuntu0.6.06 is to be installed
<Jucato> ok that's for the listed packages...
<genii> wtf ?
<Jucato> I think...
<genii> It's like some hydra LOL
<Jucato> genii: do you fully type their nicks?
<DaSkreech> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Jucato> :)
<DaSkreech> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<genii> Jucato Yes, Chatzilla has no handy shortcuts like Xchat
<ccherrett> Jucato: ok that package is in the list to install
<ccherrett> Jucato: I am pretty new to ubuntu and have not figured out my way around these types of errors
<Jucato> genii: Tab completion is almost a norm in every IRC client :)
<Jucato> ccherrett: I'm not new to kubuntu, and I still can't fully understand those errors :)
<genii> Jucato: Heh whaddya know it works
<Jucato> I'm no expert :P
<Jucato> heh lol :)
<ccherrett> before the message was unmet dependencies
<ccherrett> now it is broken package
<Jucato> :O
<Jucato> sudo apt-get -f install again?
<genii> What package?
<monzie> hi all
<monzie> problems with digikam here
<monzie> uploading to flickr fails everytime. can someone tell me if there is a problem with digikam?
<Jucato> monzie: you can also ask in #digikam
<Jucato> if asking here in in #kde doesn't work :P
<ccherrett> Jucato: ok forget mozilla-dev it is just used to build the webplugin that I don't need now
<ccherrett> all installed
<ccherrett> thanks
<Jucato> what did I do? :P
<Jucato> you figured out everything yourself :)
* Jucato pats ccherrett at the back
<genii> Damn. No port of FreeSide to Ubuntu server et
<jlowell> I know this isnt safe, but does anyone know how to stop kdesu from asking for a password?
<stdin> yes
<jlowell> how?
<DaSkreech> jlowell: Yup pretty easy
* DaSkreech wishes Ubotu has a factiod for this now :(
<stdin> oh, you want to know how? :P
<jlowell> stdin: please
<stdin> jlowell: add your self to the sudoers group
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it won't... because it's not recommended :P
<stdin> jlowell: * sudo group
<Jucato> but I think the RootSudo page might have some hints
<DaSkreech> Jucato: We have loads of stuff not recommened and ubotu has factiods for it
<DaSkreech>  mostly to say it's not recommeded
* Jucato shrugs
<purpleposeidon> what's the difference between a suggested package and a recomended package? They're synonyms!
<stdin> jlowell: you'll have to logout and back in again for it to take effect
<DaSkreech> Or at least a wiki page that has 4 pages of why you shouldn't do it followed by 4 lines turning it on
<DaSkreech> purpleposeidon: Where did you see a suggested package?
<genii> uggested = possibly you may want this   recommended = You more than likely want this
<purpleposeidon> apt-get vlc
<saree> jucato do you have any ideas about my7 vid driver problem? sorry i was AFK a few minutes
<DaSkreech> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<jlowell> ok so just: damn I forgot how to add my user to a group... with gpasswd ?
<genii> Has anyone used FreeSide before?  I'm toying with porting it
<DaSkreech> genii: tell me what it is :)
<genii> jlowell: Just add to /etc/group
<purpleposeidon> genii: i don't think the difference is obvious
<stdin> jlowell: why not just use the GUI in System Settings
<genii> DaSkreech It's open-source software for backends of ISP stuff like automated billing, time usage tracking for voip customers and more
<DaSkreech> WHy is it called FreeSide?
<genii> DaSkreech:   http://www.sisd.com/freeside/
<Jucato> saree: hm.. not really...
<jlowell> genii: I'm already in /etc/group
<DaSkreech> genii: They sell it for 3000
<purpleposeidon> someone should change it!
<DaSkreech> I'll assume that's US dolars
<saree> how could i open the file mentioned in my paste using commands?
<genii> DaSkreech:   It's open source. they only charge if you want to leave it all to them to put in their own embedded box and watch it for you
<Jucato> saree: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jucato> saree: not really sure what good that would do, though...
<DaSkreech> Yeha but it's a pretty penny of worth
<saree> Jucato worth a try though
<Jucato> saree: also worth a try backing up that file: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<stdin> Jucato: you missed the 'cp'
<saree> k
<Jucato> lol sorry
<jlowell> genii: I'm already in /etc/group
<genii> DaSkreech We use it on some old FBSD 4.8 servers at my work, it's great
<Jucato> saree: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<genii> jlowell If you open up /etc/group and see the different group types. You can add whatever names you like to the groups you want them to belong in. So you can add usera   to group adm for instance and they now have sudo
<jlowell> ok but what I'm wanting to do is not have kdesu ask for any password at all.
<stdin> jlowell: find the line starting "sudo:x:27:" and add your user name to the end, save it, logout and back in
<e1> how can i get kmldonkey to use bitorrent and emule? right now it just uses shareaza and donkey
<saree> jucato do i edit the backup or the file?
<Jucato> saree: hm.. the file. the backup is your working copy a.k.a. backup
<jlowell> trying now thx stdin/genii
<genii> stdin Thx, I was looking up what group was needed LOL
<stdin> :)
<saree> jucato to edit in kate can i just replace nano with kate?
<Jucato> saree: if you're going to use kate, use "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<genii> Ah, xorg.conf editing :) such are the joys of manual driver insertions
<stdin> editing xorg.conf teaches you to backup :P
<Jucato> I'm actually baffled at the error message saree got... as I have no experience with using the legacy drivers..
<karmikaze> what other x servers are there apart from xfree and xorg??
<genii> lindows
<Jucato> xfree and xorg are implementation of the x window system, afaik
<genii> Jucato: Some GL related error?
<Jucato> genii: no. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/317/
<genii> OK lemme look
<Jucato> saying that xorg.conf has been modified, need to check/change the md5sum blahblah foo
<Jucato> that's not mine,btw
<stdin> aah, I've seen that before
<dwidmann> qtopia?
<saree> jucato i have made my edit now how do i check to see if it worked?
<Jucato> saree: yep
<Jucato> and cross your fingers :P
<stdin> it happens when you edit xorg.conf after enabling nvidia
<genii> Jucato: I don't think it's anything fatal. You may ave to install tee or multitee tho to execute the fix that is suggested
* Jucato redirects genii's statement to saree
<stdin> tee should be already installed
<Jucato> it actually is, afaik
<saree> ok i am going to admit im n00b so how do i do that
<genii> aree ctrl-alt-backspace
<genii> saree ctrl-alt-backspace
<Jucato> genii: tab completion for your sanity :)
<genii> heh
<DaSkreech> :-)
<we6jbo> hi
<ccherrett> man I am having seg faults from gcc. Can I downgrade with apt?
<genii> saree: Did you first do the command suggested in the pastebin?
<saree> well i ctrl-alt-backspaced but nothing i have is 3d so how do i know if it worked?
<Jucato> ccherrett: downgrade to?
<genii> saree eg: md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<e1> is there a channel for file sharing like bitorrent and stuff?
<genii> e1 Not here
<ccherrett> gcc 3.4
<saree> i never got your pastebin  but i will now try that command
<ccherrett> Jucato^
<e1> genii not here as in not in this channe, or there is no such channel
<genii> saree: try to run   kdegears
<MilhousePunkRock> e1: Use the channel search
<Jucato> ccherrett: not sure if that's a good thing... you can, however, install an older gcc version, and use export CC=gcc3.4 or something before compiling
<Jucato> genii: glxgears
<genii> e1 Because of the lagalities I do not think there is a channel on this site for that purpose
<saree> is that a game i need to download?
<MilhousePunkRock> e1: Most likely every torrent client will have a channel...
<Jucato> saree: you haven't run the nvidia-glx command again?
<e1> MilhousePunkRock cool, how do i open channel search
<we6jbo> I have a question
<saree> no didnt know i had to?
<we6jbo> not related to Ubuntu
<e1> genii ic, i'll try if i can find any
<genii> saree: sorry Jucato has correct program to run. glxgears     You can install it if not already in by   sudo apt-get install glxgears
<ccherrett> Jucato: can that be done with apt to install the other gcc at the same time at gcc 4.0.3?
<we6jbo> How big are DVDs in MB or GB?
<Jucato> ccherrett: yes
<stdin> genii: again glxgears is install by default :p
<genii> saree: At command line to query GL    glxinfo
<saree> the package couldn't be found
<MilhousePunkRock> e1: /list opens the channellist, from there you can search
<MilhousePunkRock> e1: At least in Konversation
<Jucato> saree: it's installed by default already
<genii> stdin I have this need to assume nothing is installed by default
<e1> MilhousePunkRock yeah i'm using konversation, i just thought the list would be wayyy long
<Jucato> saree: glxinfo | grep -i rendering
<e1> direct rendering: yes ;-)
<MilhousePunkRock> e1: It is, but you can search from the channel list to narrow down the results
<stdin> genii: yeah, I know it's not good to assume anything, but I'm being pedantic :p
<e1> MilhousePunkRock thx alot
<ccherrett> Jucato: do I just run apt-get install gcc3.4
<saree> direct rendering = yes is the response
<Jucato> ccherrett: yes. but gcc4.x will still remain your default
<Jucato> saree: congratulations!
<e1> Jucato can gcc4.x do stuff that's done by gcc3.x
<saree> yay i now have 3d drivers
<e1> Jucato cuz in the installation of something, it said i don't have gcc3.x, so something isn't installed
<e1> Jucato but i had gcc4.x installed
<genii> saree: First efore rejoicing try the glxgears   :)
<saree> does that mean i can now try xgl and compiz?
<Jucato> saree: on your legacy video card? not so sure...
<aloyarc> what does .mcop do ?
<e1> saree do:   glxgears -printfps
<saree> the gears work
<stdin> saree: you may find beryl easier to install on kubutnu, compiz is very gnome-centric
<genii> !mcop | aloyarc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mcop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> darn bot
<Jucato> e1: I'm just saying that he can have 2 or more versions of gcc installed, with gcc4.x as default, and use gcc3.x when necessary, through export CC
<stdin> +1 vote for !botslap
<stdin> :P
<saree> 50 frames in 5.0 seconds =  9.978 FPS
<genii> aloyarc Basically it's antispan/anti probing settings
<genii> antispaM
<aloyarc> for konq/kontact ?
<saree> genii is ^^ good?
<genii> saree: Yes very good :)
<e1> Jucato o cool, yeah i was trying to see if i need to install gcc3.x if i had gcc4.x installed already, i'm total newbie =)
* stdin gets 2084 frames in 5.0 seconds = 416.695 FPS
<genii> aloyarc Yeah
<genii> stdin Smartass
<Jucato> e1: most of the time, you don't need to. but in case you do, it's possible :)
<aloyarc> i think i just did something bad ... i rm -rf .*
<genii> LOL
<stdin> genii: yep :D
<e1> i get upwards max 7000'ish on a nvidia geforce fx 5900 with glxgears
<Jucato> aloyarc: depends on where you did that...
<saree> now how would i go about installing xgl+beryl?
<e1> Jucato cool thx alot
<aloyarc> in /home/myhomedirectory
<stdin> !beryl | saree
<ubotu> saree: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<saree> i know my card is crap but this is a 5 yrold testing machine
<Jucato> gah I'm so slow today in typing!!!
<Jucato> aloyarc: oh, you just deleted your whole home dir
<aloyarc> nope, just the . files
<Jucato> aloyarc: or maybe not
<saree> i think its 5 yr old
<Jucato> yeah
<genii> saree: Close to 10 fps is fine for pretty much whatever you need
<Jucato> lol didn't see the .
<Jucato> saree: how much video ram do you have?
<genii> Jucato: Just wiped user settings
<stdin> saree: how to install xgl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl and for beryl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<Jucato> saree: better ask the guys over at #ubuntu-xgl if your specs are alright
<aloyarc> er, yep, i am getting errors now
<saree> * asks Jucato the command to check (think its 32\
<e1> saree if u use nvidia cards, u don't need xgl, someone correct if i'm wrong
<Jucato> ah that I don't know...
<genii> saree: Realtime would be ~30 fps so 10 is a bit jerky but tolerable
<saree> im fine with jerky
<saree> so no need for xgl ?
<Jucato> "need" for xgl? there is no need for it
<ayeizajedi> morning all
<Jucato> it's not a necessity for a perfectly functional system
<saree> no i mean no need to install it coz u said its already there
<Jucato> hm... young padawan?
<genii> aloyarc Well, exiting and restarting will restore a lot of the settings files but maybe not all
<Rob-West> dpeace out homies
<genii> saree: xgl and nvidia I don't know.   xgl and ATI yes
<stdin> saree: unless you installed xserver-xgl you don't have xgl
<saree> righto i will fire up adept and get me some xgl stuff
<stdin> saree: this is the help page for installing xgl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<digitalfreedom> my primary HDD will be called hda by linux no matter if it has an OS on it or not correct?
<Jucato> saree: the topic in #ubuntu-xgl also points to some useful pages
<Jucato> digitalfreedom: yes
<saree> adept is taking a while to load lol
<stdin> digitalfreedom: correct
<digitalfreedom> Jucato: THANX
<digitalfreedom> sorry bout the caps
<digitalfreedom> ty stdin as well
<stdin> :)
<digitalfreedom> i thought so but i had to ask
<Jucato> primary master = hda, primary slave = hdb, secondary master = hdc, secondary slave = hdd
<stdin> you don't ask, you won't know :D
<Jucato> at least that's how it is for me
<genii> digitalfreedom: If your primary hd is master on forst IDE, then hda   if slave/primary IDE then hdb etc. Then most sata are sda sdb  etc    SCSI is also   sda sdb   etc
<digitalfreedom> yeah i need to install something on it
<stdin> genii: unless you run 2.6.19 then hda is sda :P
<wilman> is there a way i can copy a tekst out of a screen?
<digitalfreedom> ty genii
<wilman> like a notify screen
<Jucato> ok. I'm outta here! (short nap)
<Jucato> Uptime: 3 days, 23 hours and 35 minutes
<deadman> hey Jucato
<genii> digitalfreedom: Np :) See stdin 's caveat just above if you run cutting edge kernel
<digitalfreedom> im soo looking forward to kde 4
<e1> test
<wilman> iam so looking forward for beryl 2
<genii> 4.2 is latest KDE now :)
<hybrid_> im looking forward to figuring out how to get rid of the info windows when i mouse over the K menu and suck
<Jucato> hybrid_!!! long time!
<hybrid_> such
<digitalfreedom> 4.2 be out and ready?
<hybrid_> and yes im new to KDE
* stdin has gone for coffee time 
<genii> digitalfreedom: Yup
<digitalfreedom> im so getting it now
<hybrid_> Jucato: running Kubuntu in Parallels =)
<saree> does that mean plasma has arrived?
<digitalfreedom> hello synaptic
<Jucato> hybrid_: right-click panel -> configure panel -> appearance -> uncheck  Enable icon mouseover effects
<Jucato> saree: no
<hybrid_> thanks Jucato
<saree> dang
<genii> digitalfreedom: in kde-dev I think is where to install from. Perhaps another but anyhow  -dev   at end
<Jucato> obviously, sarcasm doesn't work that well in IRC genii
<hybrid_> YaY
<genii> Jucato: You need the  ;)   for sarcasm I think LOL
<Jucato> unfortunately, you only used :)
<genii> hybrid_ You running some PVM ??
<digitalfreedom> i can get it from the site i guess
<hybrid_> genii: yes im a mac user but i support ubuntu
<hybrid_> so Kubuntu is running in Parallels
<Jucato> ok now I'm really gone :)
<Khybrid> gnight Jucato
<digitalfreedom> it only says 3.5 on the site
<Jucato> digitalfreedom: don't tell me you actually believed genii?
<digitalfreedom> well i havent checked in a while
<digitalfreedom> so you know
<digitalfreedom> hahaha
<Jucato> 4.2 can't be out... because KDE 4 isn't even out (or half built...)
<digitalfreedom> i didnt know
<genii> Thats messed last I looked there was a 4.x release notice... lemme reserch
<Jucato> actually.. probably half-built...
<Jucato> bah... don't know how much is built. it starts up and runs.. a bit... :)
<Jucato> Khybrid: it isn't night time yet... I'm just gonna take a quick afternoon nap... :P
<Khybrid> ah hehe
<Khybrid> its 1:30am here
<Jucato> genii: oh so you weren't being sarcastic? :O
<genii> Jucato No, just onfused apparently
<Jucato> I think you were referring to the 2nd KDE 4 snapshot, called Krash or KDE 3.80.2
<genii> *Confused*
<Jucato> heh apparently :)
<Jucato> Khybrid: go to bed! :P
<Khybrid> BAH! go take a nap
* Jucato detaches himself from the computer
<genii> Jucato Most likely 3.80.2 / snapshot being 2nd relese messed my mind up
<genii> Wow I need coffee
<stdin> coffee is good
<method|> anyone know what i have to do in apache to make http://whatevermyipis display my webpage like it does when i use http://localhost?
<method|> im a total apache noob
<Khybrid> method|: portforward
<Khybrid> method|: set your router to forward port 21 to that internal IP
<method|> thanks a lot ill see if that works
<stdin> 21 ??
<genii> method|    sudo   echo "Listen 192.168.0.101:80" >> /etc/apache2/ports.conf      xcept put your right IP in there
<Khybrid> isnt 21 http?
<stdin> no that's ftp
<Khybrid> whats http?
<stdin> http is 80
<Khybrid> d'oh
<Khybrid> thanks stdin
<stdin> no Khybrid :)
<stdin> no *problem
<stdin> need more coffee (or less)
<Khybrid> all out =/
<stdin> i'm never out of coffee, unless the store runs out :p
<Khybrid> im not old enough to drive =/
<dwidmann> stdin: you live at the store? j/k
<genii> stdin Me either :) When that happens I've been know to fish coffee grinds out of the garbage and recycle them
<stdin> dwidmann: no, but the store is a 2 min walk away :D
<dwidmann> convenience at its best :)
<stdin> genii: I've never been quite that desperate :p
<dwidmann> I take from a variety of caffeine rich sources :)
<dwidmann> I don't run out of all of them, period
<genii> stdin: Well, it's not like they are loose in there... sitting on top still in the filter etc is acceptable
<stdin> ahh, I'll let you off then :p
<genii> It was a sad day when Jolt cola was taken off the shelves
<Khybrid> 0.o
<Khybrid> you can still get ut
<Khybrid> it
<Khybrid> amoung many new flavours
<genii> Khybrid: The stores all around here got pressure from PTA since 3 schools = wired angry kids on caffeine
<dwidmann> if you order it online, most likely for more than it's worth
<foob> ugh. firefox2 twice today has crashed kde so bad i had to hit the reset button on my computer. absolutely no keyboard keys would work, not alt+f1, not ctrl+alt+backspace, not any of the sysrq commands, well the first time it crashed alt+sysrq+b worked but not the second. how can i prevent this stuff? the first time it crashed i did a 'view page source' on a web page and the second time i was just lookin at a myspace profile
<Khybrid> Bawls <3
<dwidmann> I've been meaning to try bawls, but haven't been wanting to pay an arm and a leg for it ...
<genii> foob Revert to 1.5.0.x ?
<foob> well im not sure it's just firefox that would do it and not other browsers too
<foob> should i 'nice' it or somethin and give it less priority over my cpu/memory or something?
<Khybrid> if i can ssh to something can i sftp to it?
<genii> foob Try to see if it fails miserably on Konqueror
<genii> Khybrid: No, different ports
<foob> how come apps don't do what they do in windows and say 'program not responding' with an 'end now' button
<foob> so i dont have to reboot to fix it
<Khybrid> genii: is there a server i need to install to do so?
* Khybrid has openssh-server
<stdin> foob: they do when they hang, but not when they take up 100% CPU power
<foob> how can i make it impossible for firefox to take 100% cpu power
<genii> Khybrid: You are running a server at home/somewhere  you ssh into from outside and you want secure ftp as well?
<method|> how do I figure out what my ip address is in konsole?
<Khybrid> genii: it is a local box
<foob> ifconfig
<Khybrid> method|: local ip? ifconfig
<Khybrid> external needs something like ipchicken.com
<genii> nah just syndns and port-forwarding
<genii> dyndns
<Khybrid> i got it genii
<genii> Khybrid: Anyhow give me a minute and I'll look into packagename for that
<FisherP> Hi
<genii> Khybrid: VSFTP  is packagename
<FisherP> is anyone here a Digikam expert?? I want to upgrade/install the new version 0.9 onto my dapper installation
<genii> !vsftp | Khybrid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vsftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Khybrid> i got it genii
<genii> darn u ubotu! LOL
<stdin> another vote for !botslap
<genii> Khybrid: OK :)
<beau_> whats a good txt based unix distro? or linux
<Khybrid> txt based?
<beau_> text
<stdin> beau_: ubuntu server
<Khybrid> do a server install
<beau_> really?
<stdin> yeah
<beau_> i like txt based
<genii> beau_ Ubuntu server 6.06.1, minimal LAMP install
<dwidmann> any linux distro will do for text only really
<stdin> it's just ubuntu, without the gui
<beau_> free bsd wont boot from the cd i made :(
<stdin> then use GNU/Linux :p
<Khybrid> gawd freebsd has a horrid installer
<genii> Actually I *like* he fbsd installer
<Khybrid> i didnt understand fdisk
<Khybrid> and im rather good with parted
<genii> Except diskslicesetc etc
<genii> Khybrid: BSD has "slice" concept ... sort of virtual subpartitions. Disklabel  and so on
<Khybrid> yeah i couldnt get past that
<stdin> virtual subpartitions?? is that anything like LVM ?
<genii> Khybrid: Basic routine: make a partition. Then create slices in the partition
<genii> stdin Yes, very similar
<stdin> ahh, that can be very useful
<FisherP> is anyone here a Digikam expert?? I want to upgrade/install the new version 0.9 onto my dapper installation
<genii> LVM in Debian is actually a borrowing from more unix type systems of this virtual slice idea
<genii> FisherP: there is a specific channel... I believe   #digikam
<stdin> he's already there
<genii> I just poked my head in there to see if any activity but it looks dead, yeah
<saree> jucato or genii have u used xgl or beryl or compiz before?
<saree> or anybody else?
<FisherP> genii yeah, i've joined there, they're not talkative atm
<stdin> I uses AIGLX
<saree> do u have the cube effect going?
<kittyguy> Alot of channels are dead it seems
<genii> saree: I've used xgl with ATI cards but not beryl or compiz that I know of.
<FisherP> genii you have help me b4, can you help again... the sources.list line doesn't appear to work
<kittyguy> atm
<stdin> you would know if you used beryl :P
<saree> genii so you have never used the desktop effects?
<genii> stdin :) So I hear
<zero-9376> anyone know a way to set a default view profile in konqueror for kubuntu dapper, ive tried everything i can find on the web
<genii> saree: No, sorry :(
<genii> FisherP: What error or symptom are you getting?
<saree> ok i am trying to get help here coz the xgl folks werent saying anything
<FisherP> I have added this line "deb http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/dapper ./" and getting "Failed to fetch http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/dapper/./Packages.gz  403 Forbidden"
<genii> FisherP: OK, you have to add specific directories after the /dapper    part. You can use the other lines in there as an example.
<stdin> genii: it is there it's the './' part
<genii> eg: main universe multiverse
<FisherP> genii hmmm all the packages are in  http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/dapper/ and there is no main universe or multiverse
<genii> FisherP:  Line should be more proper like:  deb http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/dapper main niverse multiverse
<karmikaze> !sun javacc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun javacc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karmikaze> !javacc
<ubotu> javacc: A parser generator for use with Java. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2+0-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 434 kB, installed size 1232 kB
<stdin> genii: it's not a well formed repo, take a look http://www.mpe.mpg.de/~ach/kubuntu/dapper/
<genii> FisherP: If you are certian the line is correctly formed, ensure  that you are running the command to access the repository as root, by    sudo   for instance
<FisherP> genii I tried the main.... and it didn't work :(
<genii> 1 moment I will look as stdin suggests
<FisherP> genii I pasted the link from the web site, checked it, and am running "sudo apt-get update"
<saree> eep just tried to load beryl manager to get beryl working and no i cant see the bar that k menu is on and i cant see any frames around my windows
<genii> Yes, it appears to be a matter that the file which needs accessing there Packages.gz   which has no Read attribute set
<wilman> how to copy a text in a warning screen when you can't select
<saree> i cant move windows either
<stdin> saree: press alt-f2 and type in beryl-manager
<stdin> saree: sometimes it won't load properly at first
<FisherP> genii should I report that to the digikam ppl or wait till it is free?
<saree> alt f2 aint doing anything
<genii> FisherP: I suspect they are updating the repository. You ma want to wait 10 minutes and then try once more, or find an alternate repository
<saree> stdin could loging out then back in help?
<FisherP> genii thanks, I will wait, then if it repeats I might send off an email... Thanks Again!! :-)
<stdin> saree: maybe, it's worth a try anyway
<genii> FisherP: The original URL you had in sources.list should be proper as well. I would wait some time then execute   sudo apt-get update       to see if it is responding properly to get the package list etc
<saree> stdin i have opened up beryl manager from k menu how can i get it working from there or is bereyl- manager the best way?\
<genii> FisherP: You may want to remove the    ./    at the end of the line and try, but that should actually be correct
<FisherP> genii yeah I tried that too... no go
<stdin> saree: beryl-manager is the best way to start beryl
<stdin> saree: you can run it from a konsole to see if you get any errors too
<saree> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<karmikaze> hrmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<karmikaze> trying to install java 5 dev stuff
<karmikaze> i see the license in adept but its stuck
<karmikaze> can only see the top half of it
<karmikaze> im guessing i should just kill this and do it with aptitude or something eh
<stdin> karmikaze: yeah, or with apt-get
<karmikaze> yep will do stdin :)
<saree> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/321/  stdin this is what comes up in konsole
<karmikaze> oops
<saree> and the freeze up thing happened again
<karmikaze> its locked
<genii> FisherP: A possible alternative repository to try:  deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main restricted universe multiverse
<stdin> saree: you don't have XGL installed
<saree> i installed xgl server. how do i install it then?
<saree> wait 1 min to tell me
<karmikaze> what flushes this again:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<karmikaze> apt-get -f?
<saree> stdin so how do i install it then?
<stdin> saree: if you installed xserver-xgl you probalby haven't set it up, there are instructions on setting it up here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<FisherP> genii thanks again
<saree> stdin no i havent set it up     oops
<stdin> karmikaze: try sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<genii> FisherP: Np :) Hope it all helps
<stdin> karmikaze: then: sudo apt-get -f install
<genii> sudo apt-get -f install
<genii> Arg stdin LOL
<stdin> hehe
<karmikaze> cool
<saree> stdin gksudo gedit /usr/bin/startxgl.sh is made for gnome what parts do i need to change so it can run in kde?
<oem> how can run rpm file on kubuntu?
<stdin> saree: kdesu kate /usr/bin/startxgl.sh
<genii> !alien | oem
<oem> how can run rpm file on kubuntu?
<ubotu> oem: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<stdin> saree: this part is for kubuntu users: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl#head-11f417f3b6961f34f8e875eae29baa58da15d0a2
<oem> what file can i run on ubuntu
<stdin> follow that
<genii> oem What are you trying to install?
<oem> some programs but the extenion it rpm
<stdin> oem: if you want to install a RPM, you have to convert it to a DEB file first, you do that with alien
<genii> (there may already be an apt package for it and no need for some rpm file)
<genii> 'some program" is vague... what is the application you ae trying to put on?
<oem> this program not found in apt
<stdin> still vague there
<oem> how convert rpm to deb?
<stdin> oem: you need to install alien
<oem> where i can found it?
<saree> stdin that part says its unstablecan i use method A instead?
<genii> oem Before trying a rpm file, I would uncomment all repositoriesin /etc/apt/sources.list    and make sure that at the end of each line starting with "deb" there are the words universe multiverse. Then do   sudo apt-get update   then search again for whatever application   with sudo apt-cache search vaguenamehere
<BlackPhoenixx> 1. sudo apt-get install alien
<BlackPhoenixx> 2. sudo alien whatever.rpm
<stdin> saree: it says if you find it's unstable, then use method A. try that one first tho
<oem> wait i will try now thank you
<saree> i am half way through method A. if i do the part where i edit the login part although its for gnome will it work for kde?
<stdin> saree: follow the part that says "NVIDIA (using KDE)"
<saree> stdin i am passed the coloured box and am up to the editing the logg in part
<saree> i just thought i might have to do something different coz it says its changing the gnome logg in
<stdin> saree: ahh, I see now, do what the page says, just change 'gksudo gedit' with  'kdesu kate'
<saree> ok thx
<genii> Anyone aware of some difference running make   from dash as opposed to bash?
<stdin> should be no different
<paolo> Hi. in wich dirs can I find the kernel source? thnks
<ademan> how can i rip the audio from a video file?  (in this case avi if that matters) can mencode do it?
<Crayola> is there a way to permenatey remove kde wallett ?
<stdin> paolo: you need to install it first, then it will be in /usr/src
<genii> I'm trying to compile some drivers that went fine on Dapper but Edgy/Feisty chokes horribly same Gcc etc which is weird
<ademan> genii: what's the error?
<genii> ademan Hangon I'll get it
<ademan> probably best to use the paste site
<ademan> knowing gcc errors :-)
<paolo> stdin: thnks
<stdin> np
<saree> stdin woot woot beryl works now
<stdin> :D
<stdin> rotate that cube
<saree> i only have 1 desktop how do i8 get my cub e?
<genii> Like so    /home/userid/Desktop/conexant/modules/serial_hsf.c:183: error: struct tty_struct has no member named flip
<genii> However this exact same file compiles on GCC3.4 dapper without problem
<stdin> saree: ctrl-alt-left/right (or ctrl-alt-leftclick (and drag))
<saree> stdin it aint working
<stdin> saree: do you have the beryl icon in the system tray?
<genii> Maybe it will just take some more experimenting ...bleh
<saree> yes
<saree> i only have the option of one desktop could that be the problem?
<stdin> saree: and do you see new window decorations ?
<ademan> genii: wow, sounds like the code has changed significantly
<saree> yeah and my windows are wobbly
<ademan> is this an upgrade or a fresh install?
<genii> ademan For the whole saga on these drivers if yer interested: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190728
<genii> ademan Fresh Edgy
<ccherrett> anyone know what the package name for memtest is?
<ademan> hrm, that's interesting
<genii> memtest86
<stdin> saree: ahh, it may not be anabled by default (for some reason), go ahead and open Beryl Settings Manager (right click on the beryl icon)
<ccherrett> thanks
<stdin> s/anabled/enabled
<genii> ccherrett: However memtest is likely installed by grub, try ESC at grub beginning to see if it is on the list
<BlackPhoenixx> the easyest way to run a memtest is just to insert the CD from kubuntu / ubuntu and run het memtest from cd
<ccherrett> genii: will do
<ademan> genii: unfortunately i don't think i'll be able to help, clearly someone changed part of the struct tty_struct, and your driver code is still using tty_struct::flip  when it no longer exists
<ademan> i think it actually might be a case where you need to change the source to the driver
<saree> stdin the cube is ticked
<ademan> saree:  be sure to enable "rotate cube" as well
<ademan> :-)
<saree> yep just did that thx
<saree> u rock
<stdin> saree:  working now?
<zeek> whats the program where you can run another user desktop in a window?
<genii> ademan Crap. This source is the last ever open-sourced "winmodem" Conexant drivers. Now Mark Boucher of linuxant.com is bandwidth-restricing o 14.4 free drivers and 56 speed drivers he wants $20 per license. I have 800 of these modems
<stdin> zeek: xnest
<zeek> thanx
<saree> stdin yep
<stdin> woot :D
<ademan> genii: wow, are you part of a company or what?
<saree> the ony problem is that it shows from the inside of the cube not the outside
<stdin> saree: that's in the settings too
<saree> stdin ^^
<genii> ademan Yes, we have thousands of old city computers which we are installing Linux onwith cheapest modems we can get to use some Voip over pots
<stdin> saree: in desktop cube, uncheck "insode cube" (at the top)
<ademan> genii: hrm, alright well gimme a second, use the paste site, are those ALL of the errors?
<saree> ok thx
<stdin> *"inside cube"
<genii> ademan On that thread you can see the entire output of the erros being generated
<ademan> ok
<ademan> can you link me to the exact source package you're compiling?  I'm rather confident i can rid you of those errors, a larger question is whether it will work again afterwards
<genii> ademan Edgy specific stuff starts on page 3
<stdin> saree: there are tons of settings in beryl, you can tweak until you're hearts content :)
<ademan> genii: which one are you?
<ademan> autocrosser?
<saree> thx stdin yep tweaking thats why ppl use linux
<saree> thats was my projsct for the holidays and now its done
<stdin> it's fun to fold back a maximised window to peek behind it :p
<helge> I get this message when running adept, reboot didnt help: http://picasaweb.google.com/svevendeord/EnMappeAlleKanSe/photo#5015724847193928626
<stdin> helge: a reboot didn't help?
<helge> reboot did not help.
<MilhousePunkRock> hello hanseatix
<stdin> helge: open konsole (Kmenu -> System Konsole) and type: sudo apt-get update
<stdin> helge: and look for errors (you'll have to type in your password)
<helge> I tried that earlier but this time I read what i said :-)
<helge>  sudo dpkg --configure -a it tells me to do
<helge> I think I am ok now
<stdin> that should fix it then
<helge> thx :-)
<stdin> np :)
<niko_> ohayo
<james_> can anyone help me with my tv tuner?
<lysergic> i've installed kdetv
<lysergic> but it wont pick up any channels
<lysergic> says the driver is loaded
<lysergic> haha, and in the end i just had to adjust the airial
<lysergic> how do i upgrade from drapper to edgy?
<stdin> !upgrade | lysergic
<ubotu> lysergic: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about shells
<lysergic> cheers
<stdin> genii: like on a beach? :p
<ademan> no the kind that turn 800 modems into paperweights :-p
<genii> stdin No as in like dash vs bash
<lysergic> haha
<stdin> dash = small, bash = full featured
<stdin> that's about it
<lysergic> ive always been a bash fan... but i must say i never really used dash
<genii> stdin ademan Has me thinking now that it may be dash in Edgy causing it to fail during compile with otherwise exact same GCC and source code
<genii> !dash | lysergic
<ubotu> lysergic: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<lysergic> oooh i see
<stdin> genii: you can change /bin/sh to point to bash instead of dash
<lysergic> so what's the advantages of edgy?
<ademan> i don't see how a shell would cause a compilation error, i mean it shouldn't change the headers, unless during the build it asks the shell for a certain variable like $SHELL_HEADERS or something, which i doubt
<genii> stdin As a test on a disposable box I did apt-get remove dash   and it installed bash as the default after as well
<ademan> i got it for new Xorg and new upstream versions of other programs
<lysergic> i see
<lysergic> does it solve the x64 problem im having with wine?
<lysergic> or is that wine itself :P
<genii> lysergic From what I've been hearing around there is some issues with amd64 and wine
<genii> Likely some leagcy 32bit code in wine or so
<stdin> dose wine run on x64? or is that a chroot?
<lysergic> it hasnt worked for me yet
<ademan> poor you, wine keeps me sane :-)
<ademan> or rather, allows me to play distracting video games
<genii> heh
<lysergic> i get some conflict with uhh... i cant remember the name of the package.. but it said there was a dependency issue and to check the version of the lib file, but it was the same version it requested
<lysergic> im stuck with planet penguin atm for my kicks
<stdin> I haven't uses wine in months, I don't even have it installed right now
<lysergic> really sucks having a nice new video card and not being able to play games on it
<genii> ademan  BTW if you ever need help with totally headless automated netbooting  lemme know, i became an expert in the last month ROFL
<ademan> lysergic: i just got open arena, it's not bad
<ademan> genii: haha, wonderful
<kraut> moin
<lysergic> open arena?
<lysergic> is that a deathmatch style openGL game per chance?
<stdin> if you really, really need windows for games, there is always vmware
<ademan> lysergic: GPL quake 3 source + new GPL replacement models
<lysergic> mmm, but vmware was never fast was it?
<genii> Q3 is open-sourced?
<ademan> admittedly the model quality is crap as of now, but hey, totally GPL q3 :-)
<ademan> genii: yeah, has been for a while
<lysergic> oh... can i get it through synaptic?
<ademan> lysergic: no :-(
<lysergic> damn
<stdin> depends on your system lysergic
<lysergic> umm
<ademan> i was thinking of packaging it and cube and submitting it to REVU, but for now i'm feeling lazy
<lysergic> x64, nvidia 7600gt
<genii> I remember I gave up on Quake 2 sources because all the video drivers were nvidia and I had (still have) ATI centric boxes
<stdin> ram is most important (along with cpu) for vmware
<ademan> lysergic: it actually functions just fine if you just untar the tarball and run from there, you don't really need to install it
<lysergic> oh... easy :)
<ademan> you want a link?
<lysergic> ive got 1gb dual channel
<lysergic> ademan: yes please
<ademan> http://files.moddb.com/5276/download-openarena-060-linux-release/     it's got binaries and source
<ademan> unfortunately there's no source only release
<ademan> but you know, take what you can get :-)
<lysergic> cheers
<lysergic> haha
<lysergic> works with women :p
<stdin> lysergic, win XP runs fine for me (1.8GHz 1.5GB RAM) and it ran ok kinda ok 515MB too
<lysergic> stdin: through vmware you mean?
<stdin> yeah
<ademan> i remember XP was kind of crappy with 512mb ram NATIVE
<stdin> not that I run it often
<lysergic> yeah
<stdin> ademan: win xp is crappy anyway :p
<ademan> course that was doing heavy lifting, like 5 firefox windows, etc, and we all know how much firefox likes memory :-)
<lysergic> i have it installed dual boot but 10 minutes after it boots it causes an unknown hard error BSOD and i chuckle and boot back into ubuntu
<ademan> lysergic: hehe
<lysergic> just gotta get my logitech G15 LCD screen working and my tv tuner working and ill be happy
<genii> lysergic What is the issue with the screen?
<lysergic> seems to be a problem with libdevusb
<genii> What, is it touchscreen?
<lysergic> i can install the daemon, but when i go to boot it it says there's a conflict
<lysergic> its just a 300x130pixel LCD screen
<lysergic> something around that resolution anyway
<lysergic> its a little screen that sits on the keyboard
<genii> Hmmm http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267118&page=21
<genii> Looks like something called g15tools
<genii> ^ may be needed
<lysergic> yep
<lysergic> ive got g15tools sitting on my desktop
<lysergic> i fully installed them according to one of those guides
<lysergic> http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/G15Tools_support_for_the_Logitech_G15
<lysergic> i think the problem was with libusb-dev
<lysergic> the tutorial says "simply do a search for "lubusb-dev debian" and download/install..."
<lysergic> but i cant find that package anywhere
<genii> On the previous page of that thread I posted the guy has identical error. I wonder if further in there is a ix
<genii> fix
<genii> usb error
<lysergic> would it be worth upgrading to edgy and trying again
<lysergic> ?
<genii> Does  mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb  as was apparently the solution there work to activate your screen there?
<lysergic> already mounted
<genii> (I would suppose you need to run the 15daemon afterwards etc)
<genii> Hmm
<stdin> lysergic: you cant find libusb-dev?
<lysergic> no i cant find libusb-dev debian
<genii> Well, so far my only issues with Edgy has been related to these Conexant modems. Otherwise it worked beautifully with all hardware tested so far
<stdin> 'libusb-dev' would be the package name, not 'libusb-dev debian'
<lysergic> "libusb-dev is already the newest version"
<lysergic> (*I had some kind of weird dependancy problem with xsane and ubuntu desktop with libusb-dev, simply do a search for "libusb-dev debian" and download/install, you'll know it works when it warns you about an older version in the repos)
<genii> Edgy even recursively detected 3 upnp hubs I had cascaded together
<lysergic> nice
<stdin> maybe it means this package http://packages.debian.org/stable/libdevel/libusb-dev
<lysergic> i thought it may have been libc60dev
<lysergic> *libc6-dev
<stdin> don't know, just guessing here
<lysergic> "error, a later version is already installed"
<genii> Thats why I'm so keen to get these modems working on it instead of Dapper, but as I near deadline for out-the-door boxen I am thinking I may have to do dapper then if some working edgy driver upgrade them all by sending out cdroms. (they are all on dialup so apt-get dist-upgrade could be problemmatic and time consuming)
<stdin> that could be the error in the howto "when it warns you about an older version in the repos"
<lysergic> yeah true
<lysergic> but it'd be a newer version in the repos... wouldnt it?
<lysergic> maybe it was just badly worded
<stdin> maybe
<stdin> bit that's the 1st thing i saw when i did a search in google for "libusb-dev debian"
<lysergic> yeah
<lysergic> im sure i tried that last night though...
<lysergic> and it didnt seem to make a difference
<stdin> ahh
<lysergic> to install packages in console i type sudo dpkg "package name" yeah?
<genii> If you have it d/l already yeah
<genii> dpkg -i name.deb
<stdin> sudo dpkg -i "package.deb"
<lysergic> AHH -I
<lysergic> cheers
<lysergic> new i was missing a flag
<stdin> damn, you beat me that time genii :p
<genii> stdin I forgot the sudo tho LOL
<stdin> we'll call that a draw then :D
<lysergic> ahhh
<lysergic>  libg15 depends on libc6 (>= 2.4-1); however:
<lysergic>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.
<lysergic>  libg15 depends on libusb-0.1-4 (>= 2:0.1.12); however:
<lysergic>   Version of libusb-0.1-4 on system is 2:0.1.10a-22ubuntu1.
<wilman> how to copy a text in a warning screen when you can't select it?
<lysergic> move it to one side of the screen and type it out ;P
<stdin> wilman: take a screenshot, or you'll just have to type it out
<wilman> hmm
<wilman> no other way?
<lysergic> screenshot, print it out, get a logitech handscanner and text recognition software
<stdin> nope, not unless you are a magician
<genii> wilman If it was something run in a terminal/konsole   execute the same command and add >> errorlog.txt    then open up errlog.txt in some editor
<lysergic> afk
<genii> geez you know, I still have an ancient logitech hand scanner with a proprietary interface card ROFL
<wilman> :P
<wilman> i think it is a javascript in firefox
<wilman> hmm i can look at the source
<pawdro> hi, can i use kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386 as a live cd? or do i have to download another cd ?
<wilman> nop
<stdin> kubuntu-6.10-desktop-i386 IS the live CD
<genii> It is all now on one CD instead of before where there were separate Live and Install Cds
<stdin> ahh, back in the good old days :p
<genii> I thought at first a mistakewhen my CDs arrived since 5.10 etc all had 2 CD sets
<genii> LOL
<stdin> I actually have a 5.10 cd right by me
<stdin> from shipit
<genii> Me too, they are good for emergencies
<genii> When you just need "rescue" with no frills etc
<stdin> 5.10 was before you could get (from shipit) kubuntu disks I think
<genii> I think so. The first distro I got sent to me was the last 4 distro. since then I order a selection of different platforms etc
<genii> 6.06 was first shipit KDE I saw
<JOSF> I want Konqueror to use inline view (kpart) for archives instead of starting Ark each time when I double click an archive. How can I do that ?
<stdin> 1st one I got was 5.04, that was ubuntu, 6.06 is the only kubuntu one I have
<genii> Well, 5AM here and getting blurry so time for nappies :) Gnite all
<Linux_Galore> JOSF: just edit the file associations
<Linux_Galore> JOSF: in konqueror
<stdin> good night genii
<JOSF> Wasn't there some path with some config files in it ? I just forgot it.
* genii slips out the side door
<Linux_Galore> JOSF: no, konqueror will use a set app for an set file type, that can be edited within konquerors settins
<JOSF> Linux_Galore: oki, thanks
<Linux_Galore> JOSF: Open Konqueror, up the top Settings-> Configure Konqueror, look for the "File Associations" icon
<Linux_Galore> on the right
<Linux_Galore> sorry left
<Linux_Galore> JOSF: look for the file class type in the Applications section and change it to what ever you want
<Linux_Galore> JOSF: or if you lazy just type the file type in the search box at the top of that section
<Linux_Galore> JOSF: type tar  for archives
<lysergic> genii: i have the handscanner and card too
<lysergic> but no isa slots :P
<akrus> does someone know if Dance Dance Revolution or Pump It Up! dance pads are supported in Kubuntu?
<lysergic> i highlt doubt it
<Jucato> :O
<lysergic> back in the days when men were real men and wrote their own device drivers
<akrus> oh found
<akrus> Pydance supports it
<akrus> and StepMania
<lysergic> are they supported>?
<Skeez|Sleep> How would I go about changing the bootscreen?
<akrus> gr8
<akrus> :)
<akrus> yep!
<lysergic> awesome
<akrus> yep
<akrus> and freeware lol
<akrus> Windows sucks :D
<Skeez|Sleep> Not the login or the grub screen but the "kubuntu" boot
<lysergic> hahah it sure does
<SharkP> hi!
<akrus> actually i switched to linux about a month ago
<akrus> and did not even install windows
<akrus> with nvidia card i do not miss anything
<SharkP> akrus,could you help me?
<akrus> wine works perfect for the apps I need
<akrus> SharkP: in?
<lysergic> howd u install wine?
<akrus> apt-get install wine :)
<SharkP> akrus:How shall I write a space between two words in the console?
<akrus> e.g. file name.mp3?
<lysergic> hmm need to update libc6 and libusb for wine too XD
<akrus> file\ name.mp3
<akrus> or "file name.mp3"
<SharkP> ok,I try
<akrus> lysergic: :)
<Jucato> SharkP: or use Tab completion... type in a few letters of the file name, then press Tab
<SharkP> thanx,it's so!:D
<ebees> ebees
<lysergic> akrus: ahh is it underscore...?
<SharkP> Bye
<lysergic> oh yeha ":" lol
<lysergic> a new IRC era... i highly doubt that
<ebees> Hi all. I have a friendo on the phone who  is using Kubuntu 6.10. She's lost her desktop (dunno how) and the repos keep timing out. I use 6.06. Is there presently a problem with the repos for edgy? (Where in Australia) Any help would be appreciated.
<lysergic> ive just done apt-get -f install
<lysergic> and it seems to be fixing the dependancy problems i was having with wine and g15daemon
<lysergic> possibly a conflict with the amd64 architecture
<JOSF_> What is group Staff (#50) for ?
<perrin> hi,  just wondering if anyone can help me with some commands for linux?
<hmsteiner> hi
<hmsteiner> does anyone speek german?
<JOSF_> hmsteiner: yes, I do
<perrin> i need to install a usb audio device, and its detected in lsusb, but im not sure how to get it working
<hmsteiner> hi hast du kurz zeit ich htte eine frage.
<lysergic> perrin, have u tried the settings in the mixer?
<lysergic> what's the soundcard youre using?
<perrin> its a griffin imic
<perrin> i think it will work if i restart then kubuntu will detect it,  but id like to know how to manually force it to work
<ebees> Hi all. Sorry if this is a double post. I have a friend on the phone who is using Kubuntu 6.10. She's lost her desktop (dunno how) and the repos keep timing out. I use 6.06. Is there presently a problem with the repos for edgy? (We're in Australia) Any help would be appreciated.
<hmsteiner> is it normal that i can not bring my WLAN card in promisc-mode?
<lysergic> ok perrin i see what uve got
<lysergic> double click on teh little speaker in the tray
<lysergic> and click
<lysergic> File > Change Device > ...
<lysergic> and try the different drivers
<lysergic> ALSA works fine for me
<hmsteiner> is here anyone who can help me with my "network interface issues" =)?
<perrin> nah its not that i cant select the device,  its that i want to know how make linux detect it and install it without having to restart
<lysergic> ooh
<lysergic> cant u just restart the x server
<lysergic> that way u wont have ot restard
<lysergic> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<lysergic> ugh spulling...
<lysergic> afk
<JOSF> hmsteiner: Ich kann Dich nicht privmsg'en, schie los. (btw: mit WLAN kenne ich micht nicht aus).
<JOSF> Sorry for German. Can't privmsg him.
<Alter-Ego> i would like to open up a port on my installation so i can retrieve web mail.  how do i do this, is there a utility for doing so?
<paulcarpenter> The Fiesty Fawn pages talk about when it is scheduled for but I can't find when that actually is.
<JOSF> What uses group 'staff' (GID 50) ?
<JOSF> And what is the difference between group 'adm' and 'admin' ?
<JOSF> If you want to make a binary installation in /opt upgradable by some users, what group would you use (without creating an existing one ?)
<perrin> Ctrl + Alt + Backspace  is just like restarting..  what was the point
<Jucato> perrin: restarting X doesn't restart everything.
<Jucato> it only restarts services and apps that are tied to X... specially useful if you have other process running in the command line in the background
<perrin> yeah i realise that,  but what i want to be able to do is to plug in a usb device and configure is and get it running without having to restart, im sure this is possible?
<Jucato> hm... you shouldn't have to restart at all... isn't it autodetected?
<Alter-Ego> what is the ip address of the localhost ?
<perrin> sorry,  i know the concepts of linux etc, i just dont know the commands or where stuff is stored like config files etc
<Alter-Ego> 27.0.0.1 ?
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: 127.0.0.1
<prixeh> hey
<perrin> its detected,  but its an usb audio device, and it doesnt change to that device when its plugged in
<Jucato> hm.. I think that has to be configured somewhere in System Settings.. I'm just not familiar with how...
<enotee> what is the best program to download and sync video podcasts
<JOSF> enotee: sync with what ?
<enotee> my ipod
<JOSF> ah,ok. Dunno.
<JOSF> Had a look at kde-apps.org ?
<enotee> no not yet
<JOSF> then hush hush, go there and check it out. Maybe they have something ;-)
<JOSF> sounds to me like they could have something as simple as a commander applet
<enotee> k thanks
<ebees> thanks all the same
<ebees> bye
<xenol> plz why does my kopete stop working if i click on my friend in my buddy list, every t ime i want to write sor message it stop working any ideas?
<liam> i have a question
<liam> im  cant play mp3's in amarok or kaffine
<liam> can anyone help
<xenol> u need libxine-extracodecs
<liam> ok where do i get those from
<xenol> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<liam> see it recognises that its an mp3 goes to play it then cancels
<liam> thanks
<xenol> from that web build ur own repo
<xenol> and then edit ur sources.list
<liam> ok thanks
<xenol> need my help with that too?
<liam> err might do lol
<liam> im really new to linux#
<xenol> k
<xenol> well i am too
<xenol> but know these stuff
<liam> k
<xenol> so which country u from? US?
<xenol> i will build u new repos
<xenol> need to go
<xenol> sry
<liam> ok
<xenol> jsut select country, then in terminal write sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and paste those repos there save it
<xenol> in shhell type sudo apt-get update
<xenol> and then go to this page
<xenol> !restricted formats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<liam> ok can anyone else help me
<llrnr> liam: go to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats and see what you can get from there... it usually works for every media issue you have
<liam> can anyone help me
<Slike> i've got a little problem: the fonts of kicker + programs that start when logging in are way bigger than the font size when i'm just starting an application
<paulcarpenter> crazy, any chance it's just thier individual settings?
<paulcarpenter> ^ @ Slike
<liam> i cant seem to open adept package manager
<Slike> paulcarpenter: when eg amarok starts at login time fonts are quite huge, when it's not started at login time and i start it manually, it's normal/good
<liam> it says there might be an atp  problem
<paulcarpenter> liam what exactly does it say?
<paulcarpenter> Slike, I have no idea.
<liam> ill tell you 2 secs
<mneisen> Hi, has somebody else problems with the new fglrx driver?
<liam> Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<paulcarpenter> have you done so?
<liam> i dont know how to
<llrnr> liam: for updating your sources.list file take a look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/sources
<liam> ok this is how it happened i tried to update some sources so i could play mp3s
<liam> when i pasted the repository into adept
<llrnr> liam: you have to update your sources in order to enable certain packages you need to be properly "seen"
<liam> the program shut down
<llrnr> you did this in the "graphical" manner, from adept ?
<liam> yes
<liam> like GUI
<llrnr> i'd go with manually editing the file you need... it's a lot more safer IMO than the GUI way :P
<liam> im sorry guys but i have no clue im really new to linux
<llrnr> take a look at the link above, it will tell you what to do and after you do that, take a look at the restricted formats page to enable amarok to play mp3s -- hey im new to linux too
<liam> ok the psycho cats one right?
<llrnr> yes, the one on psychocats
<liam> k thx
<llrnr> be sure to take the right piece of text.. for your edgy / dapper / breezy, ok ?
<Jucato> liam: what seems to be the problem?
<llrnr> Jucato: he's got problems with adept, sources.list... i'd go for the page on psychocats with choosing a right sources.list file, i always trust aysiu's advice :P
<Jucato> aysiu's great!
<llrnr> yeah ! :D
<Jucato> but liam mentioned something about not being able to open Adept?
<llrnr> i _think_ (i didn't see the whole discussion) he got this problem after trying to update the repostories from adept itself, trying to enable some repositories for being able to play mp3s in amarok
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> hm.. would be great if he could comment on his problem :)
<liam> sorry
<Jucato> anyway I hope his silence means "yes it's working"
<liam> i was away doing what the guys asked me to do
<liam> im back now
<Jucato> any luck?
<liam> would you like me to explain again
<liam> no i went to the link above and followed the instructions
<llrnr> ok, did you follow the guidelines on psychocats and did you manage to update yor sources.list successfully ?
<llrnr> ok
<liam> i typed in "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<Jucato> uhuh... that's good
<llrnr> yes, this was for doing a backup of your file
<liam> it asked me for a password which it accepted and then said
<llrnr> "sudo" is for root privileges (you need this in order to handle that specific file), yes it needs your password too, and "cp" stands for copy
<liam> missing destination ..... sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<liam> thankyou
<llrnr> missing destination ? well... are you sure you spelt everything correctly ? if it doesn't work, try simply copying from the webpage (psychocats) and pasting in the terminal with the middle mouse button
<liam> ok ill try that
<llrnr> good luck :)
<Jucato> there should also be a space  between /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<llrnr> yup
<liam> ok it pasted it but then flashed up bad device?
<Jucato> what did you paste?
<Jucato> the baddevice error should only appear if you're trying to launch a GUI app from the command line
<liam> sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_backup
<liam>  kdesu kwrite /etc/apt/sources.list
<liam> maybe it was the kwrite?
<Jucato> ah yeah, the kdesu kwrite part. don't worry, those baddevice errors are harmless (but annoying)
<llrnr> oh... yes, it happens
<jerp> when I 'empty trash' the icon doesn't change to show it is empty, isn't it suppose to show the white representative of paper, removed from the center of the icon?
<liam> ok ive done it agian in a new shell it asked for a pass then has just gone back to normal
<Jucato> liam: no. don't worry about it
<liam> ok
<liam> so what do i do now
<llrnr> Jucato, i noticed all the GUI things i start from the konsole with kdesu give something like this... so i start them with alt+f2 (the run command) and it's all ok, i guess this is the way to do it, huh ?
<Jucato> llrnr: yeah sort of :)
<llrnr> liam: now you take (with copy/paste) the sources.list file from psychocats and paste it there.. after you delete everything in your current sources.list file (ie.replace what you already have with the proper entry from the psychocats page)
<llrnr> liam: just be sure to pick your right version : edgy / dapper / breezy
<liam> where will i find the right version i think its dapper
<liam> 6.06
<llrnr> well... if you're sure it's 6.06 then it's dapper :)
<llrnr> if you already see a lot of "dapper" things there then it should be dapper
<llrnr> if you want to be really sure then you could start another terminal (konsole) and type in "cat /etc/issue" - it will tell you the exact version you have
<liam> ok i ran the command through alt d2
<liam> f2
<liam> nothins happened
<llrnr> well, yes, you have to enter there "kdesu kate [or kwrite]  /etc/apt/sources.list"
<llrnr> try       kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<liam> ok
<llrnr> it will ask you for yor password again
<liam> im i typing this into a terminal or run command
<llrnr> run command : alt+f2
<Jucato> run command or konsole.. doesn't really  matter.  :)
<liam> ok it done nothing in the run command #
<liam> but in a konsole i now have kate up
<llrnr> ok then
<liam> with sources.list open
<Jucato> the baddevice errors are caused by X trying to detect wacom stuff (for pointers.. forgot the name of the device)
<vincent> is there any plugin that i can use to burn MP3CDs with K3B?
<liam> im assuming i take out the line that i assume is c
<liam> causing the promblem
<llrnr> vincent: yes, look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 you need libk3b2-mp3
<liam> llrnr: what do i do now?
<llrnr> ok so if you got kate open with sources.list, then do as in the psychocats guide: first delete everything you see there, and then paste in the entry for dapper (6.06) form the psychocats page
<furryballs> konqueror won't display swf(flash) files. It tries to open them with totem.
<liam> ok
<vincent> llrnr: that will only convert mp3 to wav. then ill get audio cd's
<vincent> i mean mp3 cd's
<Jucato> vincent: you can just burn the mp3's on the CD as a Data CD
<vincent> ah
<vincent> ok
<llrnr> vincent: ok... you mean you need to write a cd full of mp3s ? this is what i usually do with no problems at all - burn it as a data cd
<Jucato> libk3b2-mp3 is only necessary for burning mp3's to Audio CD
<llrnr> Jucato: :) yes this is what i understood, sorry
<Jucato> :)
<jerp> ok, I'll take the silence as "when someone empties their trash, the icon doesn't change to show it is empty,"  another foible maybe fixed in versions newer than Dapper.
<vincent> ok
<vincent> thnx dudes
<Jucato> jerp: where is the icon? on the desktop or on the panel?
<jerp> on the desktop
<liam> ok thanks guys i think its working now
<Jucato> jerp: try to edit the .desktop file for the Trash in Kate... I think that there should be 2 icons being used, one for normal, and one for trash can full... you can try doing a Google search..I'm not really familiar with it
<llrnr> liam: great. after you save the file, be sure to run "sudo aptitude update" in the konsole
<liam> now i just need to be able to update my repositories without this happening again lol
<Jucato> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<liam> yeah i done that and it looks like its updated
<liam> adept now works again
<llrnr> liam:whoa! now that's good. what's your next step? enabling mp3 playback in amarok? then look at the first link that ubotu gave above
<liam> ok
<jerp> jucato, ok, do you know where in what folder that desktop file resides?
<ebees> Hi all. does anyone know if there is a problem with the Edgy repos? A friend is having time-out problems
<liam> restricted formats
<Jucato> in ~/Desktop :)
<ebees> I'm on Dapper so can't help
<llrnr> ebees: i had problems a few days ago with the repositories for beryl, but not with the normal edgy repos... :-S
<Jucato> ebees: is he using the us.archive.ubuntu.com servers in his sources.list?
<ebees> Tah llrnr. She lost her desktop and we've been trying to reinstall it.
<ebees> Yes.
<ebees> We're in AU though, and she's a slow typer :)
<ebees> I might have to talk her through changing the repos to Australia
<Jucato> ebees: change it to something else... there are problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com sometimes
<llrnr> hm... yes that's right, i use local repos (ro.archive...) and it works
<ebees> okay. Thanks for that. I'll have to get her to add au on the repo lists. Many thanks for that.
<ebees> I'll go and speak to her now. Thanks. Nite :))
<liam> thanks for your help guys seems i have lots of reading to do
<liam> lol cya
<olimpico> mouse pad, I have a problem with my mouse pad, how can I configure it better?
<olimpico> In my laptop, there is a mousepad to move the mouse, I'm not sure if that's the correct name in English.
<Lynoure> olimpico: touchpad?
<jerp> wooohooo, I finally got the new w3m update.   (snarky sarcasm)
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> also got the firefox update earlier
<jerp> I'd consider using it if it would play flash for me, but it's text based
<jerp> :)
<Jucato> :P
<jerp> I went back to the taskbar trashcan, it would be sweet if the panel app adder would let you make a drop on the desktop
<Jucato> hm.. doesn't the desktop icon allow you to do that?
<jerp> I couldn't find the entries for the desktop file
<jerp> gtg
<olimpico> Yes, please help me to configure my touchPad correctly!
<Deadcake> olimpico, i never installed linux on a laptop
<Deadcake> but make sure you laptop is available on the ubuntu hardware database
<Deadcake> in the most cases touchpads are recognized by the OS as ps2 mouses
<zzz833> anyone know where I can see my system specs in kubuntu?
<Deadcake> i think
<Deadcake> it's sysinfo: on konqueror
<Deadcake> zzz833: : )
<zzz833> thanks
<Deadcake> mh no that's wrong
<Jucato> sysinfo:/ doesn't exist outside SUSE
<Jucato> zzz833: try K Menu -> System -> KInfoCenter
<Deadcake> Jucato: yes that's true, sorry :(
<Jucato> :)
<zzz833> thanks
<Jucato> it's a nice kioslave though...
<apokryphos> not a full kioslave, just a web page
<Jucato> just like apt:/ ?
<apokryphos> joins docbook: in being another pseudo but useful kioslave :P
<Jucato> still nice though :)
<Jucato> ooh
<Jucato> do we have that in Kubu?
<zzz833> OpenGL doesn't work for some reason, but my graphics seem ok
<apokryphos> we do, yeah
<zzz833> if I install nvidia driver will I get open gl?
<Jucato> :O
<apokryphos> it just links to the respective entry on docbook.org
<Jucato> aah... I thought it reads .docbook files...
<apokryphos> oh, no
<apokryphos> you need meinproc to generate those
<Jucato> hehe figures....
<olimpico> I already read in internet how to configure the Thouchpad, but tapping doesn't work, qsynaptics just doesn't make it work properly.
<zzz833> It says "cannot initialize open gl", do I need to install nvidia drivers for it to work?
* Jucato wished KHelpCenter could also load/read .docbooks...
<olimpico> Something must be wrong
<apokryphos> what would it load though? .docbooks are only there to be converted to another format
<apokryphos> not really like html or anything
<Jucato> apokryphos: yeah... it's converted to HTML in khelpcenter at runtime afaik...
<apokryphos> I'm pretty sure it isn't
<Jucato> hm...
<apokryphos> the only thing it does is to build an index
<zzz833> Anyone know what that error message means? Do I need to install nvidia drivers?
<apokryphos> all the KDE docs exist as HTML. i.e. do help:/konqueror in Konqueror
<apokryphos> turns up straight away
<apokryphos> they're stored in usr/share/doc/HTML to be exact
<apokryphos> erm, actually, please completely ignore me 8)
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> apokryphos: .docbooks are in there
<apokryphos> I had a strange recollection of meinproc taking ages to actually convert to html
<apokryphos> yes
<Jucato> apparently it doesn't use meinproc
<zzz833> anyone have an answer?
<apokryphos> (which actually doesn't make sense if you think about it anyway, since it's not much work)
<Jucato> yeah meinproc takes ages... wonder what khelpcenter uses...
<apokryphos> true
<apokryphos> I've only ever used meinproc, that's why I figured they must be stored as html
<apokryphos> but that would take an awful lot more of space
<apokryphos> still, kind of nice this way that they aren't (since it's still so freakin' fast)
<Jucato> I only used meinproc once to convert the kword doc to html then to pdf...
<apokryphos> in theory it wouldn't require *that* much work to make all the docs in KDE be PDFs
<Jucato> won't require that much work for someone who knows how :P
<apokryphos> I love the KDE PDFs; so shiny 8)
<Deadcake> it is true that ati video cards higher from 8500 are native supported in kubuntu?
<apokryphos> as in, for KDE to change from using html to PDF (of course this would be a bad idea, just a point on how flexible it really seems to be)
<paolo> Hi. I don't hear audio from my sound card. strengely, it seems correctly installed. How should i proceed?
<paolo1> hi. I can't hear audio from my sound card, but it appears installed. How should I proceed? thnks...
<zzz5433> is there a way to check if I installed nvidia driver correctly?
<zzz5433> with open gl enabled
<yellowbee> www.myspace.com/doggerdan <---- New myspace XSS exploit PoC (proof of concept)
<wedgeV> zzz5433: glxinfo |grep 'client glx vendor'
<riccardo_> hi to everybody I've a problem
<wedgeV> zzz5433: and maybe try glxgears
<riccardo_> with kubuntu to go in internet i must always change in the file resolv.conf the default ip 192.168.1.1
<riccardo_> with the dns of my provider
<riccardo_> but why I must always write it everytime?
<wedgeV> riccardo_:  i probably gets overwritten
<wedgeV> riccardo_: are you running networkmanager?
<riccardo_> i edited the file resolv.conf as a root
<riccardo_> I've a modem\router
<wedgeV> riccardo_: well, i guess there is some daemon process overwritting /etc/resolv.conf
<wedgeV> riccardo_: i dont know which one that would be on ubuntu
<riccardo_> i'm using kubuntu
<riccardo_> kde
<riccardo_> and every time resolv.conf put the default router ip that's 192.1681.1
<wedgeV> i understand your problem
<Jucato> resolv.conf resets to the default from time to time, specially after a reboot
<blar> could anyone lend me some assistance installing the latest JDK?  apt-cache search is only returning jdk-5
<Jucato> that's the latest available in Ubuntu's repositories
<blar> ah-ha
<Jucato> if you want anything more recent than that, you'd have to install it yourself...
<blar> i tried install the rpm for jdk-6 which i downloaded from sun, but when i ran ./jdk-blah, it told me "rpm not found"
<frank__> hi all
<blar> any ideas?
<Jucato> well, you can't install rpm's on Deb-based systems directly
<Jucato> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<blar> ahhh
<wedgeV> blar: there is a java package builder for debian
<wedgeV> blar: i dont know if it works for version 6 though
<wedgeV> blar: it needs the tar.gz file iirc
<blar> ok, so i probably just have to stick with jdk-5 then
<blar> thanks guys
<riccardo_> kopete it's not working now with msn account isn't it?
<Jucato> yes
<riccardo_> how can I install resolv.conf?
<riccardo_> i don't know what happens but there isn't in the folder /etc
<Jucato> :O
<riccardo_> :)
<riccardo_> how can i do?
<riccardo_> internet without resolv.conf is locked
<Jucato> I think you can just make the file...
<Jucato> all it contains are two lines with nameserver
<riccardo_> i tried
<Jucato> and?
<riccardo_> but said that it's impossible to write in the etc folder
<riccardo_> i tried to write in my desktop
<riccardo_> and also cut and paste doesn't work
<Jucato> oh you need to use sudo or kdesu to do that
<Jucato> root privileges
<riccardo_> yes
<riccardo_> could you please send me the correct sintax to send the command?
<riccardo_> to restore my resolv.conf
<Jucato> in the command line, you can use nano: sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<riccardo_> thanks ^^
<Jucato> that will open the nano text editor. Ctrl+O to writeOut/save, Ctrl+X to exit
<rich8495> When I try to turn off my pc in dapper 6.06 it won't turn off my computer
<rich8495> I'm left with a black screen
<rich8495> I just upgraded my video card drivers but I doubt its related
<fiandre> I have this pci sound card: Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01). Unfortunately it's onboard on a very "windows friend" motherboard and therefore it doesn't work correctly.  So: do you know where I can find the drivers? thnks
<blar> has anyone here worked with the google web toolkit?  i'm getting lots of exceptions when i try to compile the KitchenSink sample
<ubuntu> ola
<ubuntu> hi
<wildchild> hello all
<wildchild> I am having one giant problem
<wildchild> I changed some settings for monitor in sytem settings monitor..
<wildchild> and now kubuntu can't get into graphic mode
<wildchild> and now I use xp :(
<buz> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<buz> are there any OOo 2.1 debs?
<Raumkraut> wildchild: in /etc/X11, the xorg.conf file should've been backed up with previous settings. If you `cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf`, you should get back to the settings you had before the last change was made
<wildchild> Raumkrauft: I didn't make copy :s
<wildchild> couse I change this in system settings..
<wildchild> I've just changed resolution or refreshing...
<Raumkraut> if you used the GUI, it should've made a backup itself..?
<wildchild> don't know..
<ubuntu> can anybody tell me how to reinstall grub without a functional linux running?
<wildchild> don't know what GUI means
<Raumkraut> GUI = Graphical User Interface :)
<wildchild> aha
<wildchild> :>
<wildchild> so I just, cp xorg.conf.1 xorg.conf
<Raumkraut> actually, I didn't use the GUI, and it made a backup
<wildchild> in /etc/X11
<Raumkraut> assuming you haven't tried to make any changes since, yeah
<ubuntu> can anybody tell me how to reinstall grub without a functional linux running?
<Jucato> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wildchild> Raumkraut: tnx, I'll give a try
<ubuntu> @ubotu  Checking if "/grub/stage1" exists... no
<zzz7433> sudo shutodown -h now doesnt work
<zzz7433> I cna't turn off my computer without manually pressing the button    :(
<Jucato> ubuntu: ubotu is a bot
<ubuntu> @jucato and you are the bot who tells that? :-)
<ubuntu> @jucato no sry, thanks
<Jucato> no I'm not a bot
<panse> can anyone help me? I try to get my wlan running, but if I want to install the driver, ndiswrapper says, that the driver is invalid :( I took the rt73.inf for my Sitecom WL113 usb...plz help :(
<Daisuke_Ido> rt?  is that ralink?
<Daisuke_Ido> (i ask because my ralink is rt2500)
<panse> On the ndiswrapper wiki stodd, that Sitecom is running with the rt73..
<panse> There also stood that I nee dthe rt73.inf and ~.sys ..but I didnt found the sys..I only took the inf-file, but ndisw. said that the driver is invaled
<andrea_> hello
<andrea_> i am freking out... :S
<andrea_> i had to reinstall kubuntu on a secondary HD since my primary one started mulfunctioning
<andrea_> i am reconfiguring my whole system.. however.. i don't understand fstab file..
<andrea_> what are those new UUID=
<andrea_> lines?
<panse> my kubuntu is running well...except the wlan :(
<andrea_> wlan works fine for me
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<ubuntu_> grup installation
<andrea_> so, somebody can tell me what are those attributes in the fstab?
<panse> i have probs with the wlan driver
<BluesKaj> anyone using devede27 ? I'm having audio probs with digital hash transfering into white noise during conversion from avi to mpeg .The video is fine.
<wildchild> it's working :>
<wildchild> I love linux...
<Raumkraut> :D
<wildchild> useful tip about xorg backup :)
<wildchild> hm..
<wildchild> I got another q
<wildchild> connected with last one
<wildchild> couse I have 2 monitors
<ubuntu_> can anybody tell me how to install grub without a functional linux running
<wildchild> one LCD and one SRT
<Raumkraut> aye?
<wildchild> and only LCD works
<wildchild> I wanna extended version
<wildchild> or option
<minikoma> hello all
<Raumkraut> do you have an nvidia gfx card?
<wildchild> yes
<Raumkraut> *phew*
<wildchild> fx 5500
<wildchild> (I don't have installed drivers.. I think..)
<rich5344> man, my compute rwon't shut down, just goes black..
<rich5344> I think it was an update from adept that did it but I can't remember which one
<Raumkraut> do a search for "twinview ubuntu" on google, that should get you somewhere
<Raumkraut> you'll need the nvidia drivers for that though
<Raumkraut> or "xinerama ubuntu" if you can't/won't install the nvidia drivers
<Raumkraut> though I've no experience with Xinerama
<wildchild> k
<wildchild> if something gety wrong U just cp xorg.1.conf xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<tony_> hi guys.. kubuntu edgy 6.10 .. since i installed this OS , using any brwoser , my website brwosing is very slow .. I googled around
<Raumkraut> personally I always make a manual backup of xorg.conf when I know it's in a working state. ;)
<tony_> it seems to be ipv6.. with i have disabled that ..
<tony_> but still slow
<wildchild> Raumkraut: good idea :)
<BluesKaj> tony , it's slower than windows, yes , but safer
<tony_> anyidea why i been experiancing this ???? im on broadband
<BluesKaj> so am I ..and it depends what you mean by slow ?
<BluesKaj> \
<tony_> well, clicking on a link from google to move to a site takes few seconds on linux , but window . is very fast ..
<damaltor> hello
<tony_> maybe 10 to 15 seconds before i go to the page. which is then is blank and i have to wait till whole thing load
<damaltor> can anybody tell me if (k)ubunto 6.10 supports hfs+ file systems, used by apples ipod?
<Lynoure> tony_: have you visited the page earlier with windows? It might have been in your cache or your ISPs proxy
<damaltor> @tony_: try to use firefox instead of konqueror. helped for me
<tony_> no .. i have tested that as well, cleaned catch and newest website .
<tony_> im using firefox
<damaltor> oh
<damaltor> kk
<BluesKaj> yeah  tony that's normal for linux , even on a fast pc and broadband connection ..lots of pages are written for IE which is less specific about it's HTML rules , hence it loads faster
<tony_> ff on linux is slow but on window is blazing fast
<damaltor> can anybody tell me if (k)ubuntu 6.10 supports hfs+ file systems, used by apples ipod?
<damaltor> my firefox is even faster than the win one
<tony_> i think browsers are not dependent to OS .. they have thier own engin ??
<damaltor> i dunno
<damaltor> =)
<damaltor> but works
<tony_> hummm :(
<tony_> i used ff, konqueror, and opera.. they all the same .
<tony_> it might be my DSL modem . maybe is not supporting something on linux.. ? :S
<damaltor> i dont think so...
<Lynoure> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<damaltor> the dsl modem just transfers data
<Lynoure> tony_: That could be relevant.
<tony_> thaks , will check that one out now
<BluesKaj> tony it's aresult of how the HTML code is written on pages IE is more forgiving of mistakes so it's faster ...FF is slow to load some sites because of that ...that's my understanding of it.
<tony_> but why FF has no problme on window ??
<tony_> i have no problme with FF On window
<tony_> same version
<Lynoure> tony_: It's not the same binary, not the same device drivers, not the same network stack. Many many things different.
<tony_> Lynoure i see. thanks for this info
<Lynoure> tony_: I have been assuming this happens with multiple sites, or perhaps all. Does it? (If not, it might also be that the site checks for Windows and muses over it a bit after not finding the client to be on Windows)
<tony_> Lynoure it might be .., almost all sites that i visit using FF and linux is slow.. but same sites on window is fast.. .. so i only assume something wrong with my configuration
<Lynoure> tony_: Try disabling the ipv6, it should not harm anything
<tony_> Thanks. i just did that , i need to reboot the system as per ubuntu instruction .
<tony_> if i stop and restart KDM from consol , has the same effect as rebooting the system ????
<kubuntian> guys
<kubuntian> how do i "automatically" refresh the kde menu?
<kubuntian> i will explain..
<kubuntian> i moved back to kde from xfce.. and i overwrited by mistake the kde menu,..
<Jucato> run "kbuildsycoca" in Konsole?
<kubuntian> where the kde menu file is located?
<kubuntian> i need to delete it by hand and rebuild it right?
<lost> mmmmmmmmmm
<lost> 
<lost> mmmmmmmmmmm*
<lost> lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<Jucato> lost please stop that
<BluesKaj> thx Lynoure, that slow browsing site thing ... the instructions for mozilla work for FF ..much quicker now
<tony_> YES.. it did
<tony_> thanks
<tony_> now FF is super fast :)
<Jucato> kubuntian: not really sure, but there's a file in ~/.config/menus named something like applications.menu... if you rename/remove/move that (I suggest move...) it might reset your K Menu
<BluesKaj> din't know that ipv6 was default ...it's still not used much
<BluesKaj> on the net
<denis> hallo
<tony_> what is the file called bad_list ????
<denis> I have a problem with easy ubuntu
<denis> and my program DB
<tony_> i used the trick to disable the IPV6  by entring a line to bad_list .. but that aint working .
<tony_> it should be or created i guess in /etc/modprobe.d/
<denis> hello?
<denis> any help here?
<BluesKaj> tony, you have to follow the instructions for the mozilla browser...scroll down and you'll find it
<tony_> i did  and it did work
<BluesKaj> FIrefox is classed as a Mozilla browser
<tony_> but just if you use other browser . that wont be the case .
<tony_> im just curiouse :)
<tony_> i think i have to follow the dapper instruction . that brings up lots of stuff about aliases
<BluesKaj> tony are you running edgy or dapper
<BluesKaj> ?
<BluesKaj> OK
<tony_> im using edgy
<reagleBRKLN> running kubuntu edgy: beagle/kerry weren't indexing MS Word files evidently, installed wv, but now what?
<tony_> in instruction it asked about bad_list . thats not avalible in edgy . in dapper , it asked aliases which is avalible
<fiandre> Hi.. i haven't resolved yet: my sound card is installed but it doesn't work well. It adds a whistle to the audio; it's "Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)" (got from lspci). this card is onboard on a very "windows friend" motherboard. any suggestion? thnks
<denis> ok, my question: as I am a newbie I don*t have a clue of Linux but I have a problem with the package management and with easy ubuntu
<denis> easy ubuntu doesn`t start after I entered my password
* Tesla farts
<denis> bitte?
<kraut> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sivaji_2009> what is the command to login in consol
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Jucato> sivaji_2009: what do you mean?
<tony_> using consol to stop kdm has a same effect as if i turn off my computer and restart it ?????
<Jucato> tony_: not really. it only stops X and everything connected to X
<sivaji_2009> how to login when i start in consol
<sivaji_2009> how to login when i start(boot) in consol
<tony_> thanks. , so i guess i realy need to reboot
<denis> anybody a clue of paket management?
<Jucato> sivaji_2009: you will be presented with a login prompt, where you can type in your user name and password
<Magus_Agnus> hi, i have a problem with adept manager, all the time i try to install a program it says there is a error while commiting changes... how can i fix it?
<denis> hehe, I have almost the same problem
<sivaji_2009> tell me what is the use of command "login"
<Jucato> sivaji_2009: hm. basically, you can't type any command if you haven't logged in yet...
<sivaji_2009> magus check repositaries
<Jucato> man login: is used to establish a new session with the system. It is normally invoked automatically by responding to the login: prompt on the user's terminal. login may be special to the shell and may not be invoked as a sub-process. Typically, login is treated by the shell as exec login which causes the user to exit from the current shell. Attempting to execute login from any shell but the login shell will produce an error message.
<Magus_Agnus> sivaji_2009: update the repositories?
<sivaji_2009> make i clear i cant understand
<denis> my repositories are fine
<Magus_Agnus> mine too
<sivaji_2009> sudo apt-get update
<denis> adept saya my java packages are broken
<denis> says
<denis> and since then I can t get rid of them
<sivaji_2009> request for reinstall or puring
<Jucato> denis: try running this command in Konsole: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<denis> because sudo apt-get update sais that it cant lock the administration directory
<denis> ok, I will try
<denis> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Magus_Agnus> Jucato: i typed as u said and returned with error
<denis> oh wrong window ;-)
<Magus_Agnus> in some packages
<sivaji_2009> what is the diff b/w  apt-get update and upgrade
<Jucato> Magus_Agnus: hm... how about "sudo apt-get -f install" ?
<denis> jucato: same answer as before
<apokryphos> sivaji_2009: update refreshes your sources list, upgrade actually upgrades the packages you have.
<denis> db-area blocked by another process
<siteez> Hi
<denis> hello
<apokryphos> sivaji_2009: or, more correctly, update refreshes your sources from the sources.list
<Magus_Agnus> Jucato: error in 2 packages compiz and compiz-plugins = returned with error (1)
<Jucato> denis: how about "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<tony_> well, good news,I can now brows with FF , opera pretty fast , after disabling IPV6 :)
<denis> same answer: cant lock administration directory
<Jucato> denis: is Adept still running?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix | denis
<ubotu> denis: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<denis> no
<Jucato> try running those commands
<denis> ok
<Magus_Agnus> Jucato: compiz-plugin is a bloken package, is there a way to remove it?
<sivaji_2009>  actually how  virus works ?
<denis> ah, it asks me to kill the process 5137
<Jucato> denis: then kill it :)
<denis> i guess YES?
<denis> ok
<sivaji_2009> sudo kill -9 5137
<reagleBRKLN> running kubuntu edgy: beagle/kerry weren't indexing MS Word files evidently, installed wv, but now what?
<Jucato> Magus_Agnus: try "sudo apt-get remove compiz-plugin"? not really sure..
<denis> ah, its working
<denis> ok, 3 errors
<denis> one wonders me a bit because the program runed fine yesterday
<denis> skype
<denis>  msttcorefonts
<denis>  flashplugin-nonfree
<denis> all packages from easy ubuntu
<denis> so I think I should trry to remve them
<denis> by console or by easy ubunt?
<Jucato> easyubuntu....
<denis> u
<Jucato> you could try asking in #easyubuntu...
<denis> you dont like it?
<Jucato> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<Jucato> I don't dislike it. I just don't use it... so I don't know how it works under the hood
<denis> ubotu is a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<denis> ah ok
<Jucato> yes
<Jucato> it's a bot
<denis> ah, I was wondering how fast he/ it is
<linx-> to find out whether a wrong driver selection was causing graphical problems i changed the x.org driver from vesa to vga.. but now x.org won't run anymore.. how can i revert back to the vesa driver ?
<denis> I think I will try it with easy ubuntu
<Magus_Agnus> is there a way to rebuild the packages database?
<Jucato> linx-: edit your xorg.conf to change the driver to "vesa" again? or run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<linx-> i sort off guessed the first.. but forgot where xorg.conf is
<denis> cant start easy ubuntu
<Jucato>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<denis> I will try it by console
<linx-> thx Jucato
<denis> J
<denis> sorry
<denis> back
<denis> I tried it with sudo apt-get remove skype
<denis> but: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<denis> seems like skype depens on flash 9 and ms fonts...???
<wildchild> k3b did not find a suitable writer you wull only be able to create an image! But I wanna make DVD data project
<wildchild> will*
<denis> skype doesnt need both of them as fare as I know
<buz> skype deb is pretty much self contained
<buz> might need qt, not sure about that
<denis> I will ask in the easy ubuntu channel
<denis> thanks
<frojnd> so... how can I add device that k3b will be able to write..
<frojnd> /dev/cdrom doesn't work if I add it
<linx-> in console mode.. how do i start the xorg server when it has not been started at boot ?
* frojnd how can I add device to my k3b, that k3b will recognize device?
<adz21c> linx-: startx
<linx-> thx adz21c
<ForgeAus> I keep filling up hard drives! lol
<kulbir> when i click on system services i get error msg.
<kulbir> http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=error1ir1.png
<kulbir> plz help
<kulbir> any idea?
* I_Eat_Plastic_aw is back.
<TheGateKeeper> frojnd: go into devices in your settings & try pressing refresh
<EagleOne> Nice. A large community
<frojnd> TheGateKeeper: u will LOL after this :
<frojnd> my cdrom wasn't connected witd IDE cable LOL
<frojnd> so that's why cd wasn't recognized..
<frojnd> :P
<frojnd> I am going to connect it now
<TheGateKeeper> rofl
<xenol> hey wat for is kpilot good?
<buz> talks to a palm pilot
<xenol> and is that? :)
<xenol> wat is*
<rizwaan>  error: linux/namespace.h: No such file or directory
<rizwaan> feisty .. kernel 2.6.20
<rysiek|pl> guys, asked that question on #ubuntu, but no response, maybe someone here will help:
<rysiek|pl>  need some help with upstart - I am setting an encrypted partition, and upon being mounted it asks for a passphrase; now, seems like upstart feeds it some random stuff and the partition does not get mounted properly
<rysiek|pl> seems like upstart simply makes it impossible for an init script to be interactive
<trappist> init scripts shouldn't be interactive, generally
<trappist> I guess this is the one time I can think of where maybe it should be
<rizwaan> if you need to enter the password use "script < pass.txt" where pass.txt holds the password
<trappist> rizwaan: that would pretty much defeat the purpose of an encrypted fs
<rizwaan> yeah ;)
<rysiek|pl> :)\
<rysiek|pl> trappist: so, any ideas? I thought about making a script that runs the passphrase-asking command in a screen session, so that I can screen -r later and input it, but - heck! - I just can run the command manually later, so what's the point for screen
<trappist> rysiek|pl: can you not just use fstab?
<rysiek|pl> trappist: I'm not using fstab. *before* fstab can be used on that particular partition another command has to be run
<rysiek|pl> trappist: so the problem really is how to run a command in upstart's init script so that it can ask for a passphrase - and get it.
<trappist> rysiek|pl: maybe you could add your script to /etc/rc.local
<rysiek|pl> trappist: eh... that would be great, but those script are also run by usptart, aren't they
<trappist> rysiek|pl: yes, but indirectly, so it may work
<rysiek|pl> trappist: ok, didn't know that. I'll give it a shot
<ubuntu_> hey
<xenol> plz why does every KDE based program from time to time stop working and ask me to terminate it? i have dapper and kde 3.5.5 updates
<ubuntu_> can i play to battlefield if ihave linux ?
<ubuntu_> or do anything what ican do to windows ?
<Dr_willis> Cedega/wine  can let ya play it.
<ubuntu_> where i can get messenger to linux ?
<Dr_willis> 'anything' is rather broad.. :) SOME things can work with wine and/or cedega
<Dr_willis> Theres dozens of IM clients out for linux. gaim is very popular, and theres others
<ubuntu_> :D
<rysiek|pl> Dr_willis: rather: some things WON'T work with wine/cedega :)
<Dr_willis> ryanakca,  lately ive had things that used to work.. stop working. :(
<Alter-Ego> i am having trouble with bluefish, i had problems with this once before and corrected it.  i believe bluefish is asking for a program that is not installed to save
<ubuntu_> but can i use msn messenger and how ican change to quakenet server about irc ?
<joni> does The Sims work with Cedega?
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: and there are some games for linux too - UT2004, Q3Arena, Q4, ...
<ForgeAus> does kubuntu work with XFS?
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: GAIM has support for MSN AFAIK
<rysiek|pl> ForgeAus: yes
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: Kopete too
<ForgeAus> so that guy on the other day thomas or whatever we could have suggested XFS instead of the RiserFS he was pushing for?
<rysiek|pl> joni: why don't you try it? :) or google for it - besides, I am sure that on the official Cedega webpage there  is a list of apps working (www.transgaming.com)
<rysiek|pl> ForgeAus: yep. Although ReiserFS4 would be better, AFAIK. it isn't stable yet, though
<Ash-Fox> Is it just me who cannot resolve security.ubuntu.com ?
<ubuntu_> jcan use messenger when ihave linux ?????
<ForgeAus> um I think he was just on about standard reiser fs not the 4 one... but I could b wrong
<rysiek|pl> trappist: it doesn't work. the script get's executed (date > /etc/some_file ;) ), but it doesn't  get a chance of receiving the passphrase
<ForgeAus> how does xfs compare to ext3? zenwalk makes it sound godly!
<HymnToLife> Ash-Fox, seems so
<rysiek|pl> ubuntu_: yes. you can use other clients to connect to your MSN account
<rysiek|pl> ForgeAus: wikipedia, I'd suggest
<ForgeAus> hehe rysiek :) thanx...
<rysiek|pl> Ash-Fox: lemme guess - you've got DHCP and security.ubuntu.com resolves to 1.0.0.0?
<Alter-Ego> what is esd ?
<Ash-Fox> rysiek|pl, nope. I use static, and it doesn't resolve at all :)
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  when you say 'messenger' you are refering to what exactly "microsoft msn messenger" ? i doubt if that will run with cedega or wine. Its  too locked into other parts of windows os.
<rysiek|pl> ForgeAus: no prob, that was simply the best advice, really - there are soe great benchmarks on wikipedia
<rysiek|pl> Ash-Fox: ah, well... thought you had the same problem I had yesterday ;)
<rysiek|pl> Ash-Fox: lemme check
<fdoving> Alter-Ego: enligtened sound daemon, the sound daemon used in gnome.
<assipat> slt
<rysiek|pl> Ash-Fox: works for me. if you need the IP: 82.211.81.138 (you can temporarily paste it into /etc/hosts if you need it bad right now)
<kblack> Hello there
<kblack> how are you my guys
<kblack> ?
<rysiek|pl> any new ideas with the upstart problem? I'm really stuck here :/
<ForgeAus> um ex2ifs isn't going to read xfs tho is it?
<fdoving> ForgeAus: no, it wont.
<ForgeAus> hmm so I cant mount my zenwalk disk under XP in that case
<ForgeAus> (seemed to work as ext3 and even seemed to work for reiserFS - havn't tried the 4 vers yet)
<ForgeAus> hmmm zenwalk is slackware based :(
<rysiek|pl> cu all, gtg
<ForgeAus> is it just me or is slackware left a little behind compared to current redhat or ubuntu based distros?
<HymnToLife> ForgeAus, define "behind"...
<ForgeAus> or was that just the repostiory Wolvix was pointing me to?
<ForgeAus> kubuntu seemed to have newer more updated software libraries...
<HymnToLife> well, Slackware is a more "geeky" distro
<HymnToLife> so most Slack users compile from source anyway
<fdoving> ForgeAus: you can try this -> http://www.crossmeta.com/ for xfs support in windows. never tried it though.
<ForgeAus> lol like Lunar? thats like menu-driven gentoo!
<fiandre> i'm searching for a package such as hsfmodem_{version}_{arch}.deb ... which could be the repository? thnks
<fdoving> fiandre: try searching http://packages.ubuntu.com
<fiandre> fdoving: already done. no results
<fdoving> fiandre: you can always check apt-get.org, i won't guarantee the quality of the packages though.
<fiandre> fdoving: let's try
<revolution27> can anyone tell me how to install nvidia drivers
<Jucato> !nvidia | revolution27
<ubotu> revolution27: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<revolution27> oh lol thanks
<revolution27> forgot the bot
<Jucato> ;)
<vado> Hi`
<vado> bonne anne tout a : )=
<galathalion> i need a picture slideshow program
<Jucato> !fr | vado
<ubotu> vado: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jucato> galathalion: OpenOffice.org Impress or KPresenter?
<vado> !fr yourself Jucato
<Jucato> oh sorry, thought that was french
<Adam123Z> Anyone have any idea where I can download the Lexmark K600 driver :(  The lexmark website is b0rked and leads to a 404
<Adam123Z> Z600 even, not K.
<galathalion> Jucato: i just wanna look at my pictures without having to click thru the whole folder
<Alter-Ego> is there a office application server for linux?  ie, serve up a word program by logging into the local server?
<Jucato> galathalion: doesn't gwenview have a slideshow feature?
<Jucato> hm.. anyway... have to go now...
<BTR> Hi, i want to try gnome instead of kde, how do i download gnome via adept?
<galathalion> Jucato: thanks ^^
<amir> after reformating my computer my sound won't work, How do I get it to work again?
<bubu1uk> BTR: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or find that package in adept
<amir> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<revolution27> Adept is giving me this error :( but i don't know what it's talking about.. i have nothing open.. please help  You will not be able to change your system settings in any way (install, remove or upgrade software), because another process is using the packaging system database
<bubu1uk> revolution27: there is some other process running that uses package database. check what's running.
<revolution27> yeh but i don't know what's running :(
<bubu1uk> aint' there another adept running?
<user__> Hello, I'm setting up this computer for my mother and she's french, but she doesn't know how to do french accents on her letters.  Can anyone help? I can't really use the Kubuntu FR channel as I don't speak french -.-'...
<revolution27> how do i find all programs runnig ?
<bubu1uk> top
<hydr0x> or ps -A
<bubu1uk> or in GUI ksysguard
<revolution27> yeh i went to sysguard but i can't figure out what's causing the problem
<bubu1uk> try to close opened adept and check then if no other is running
<JohnFlux> revolution27: look for a dpkg or apt-get  or adept
<hydr0x> Hey, I'm having a problem with my KDE desktop [the literal desktop part]  if anyone dosen't mind helping?
<hydr0x> When I save something to the desktop, it dosen't appear on it until I right click on the desktop and make a new file / directory
<revolution27> apt-index-watch is the only one i can think of
<bubu1uk> revolution27: when u try to use apt-get thru console, u get same error?
<revolution27> should i kill that?
<revolution27> i'll try
<fox_> how do i switch back to root users in the terminal
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | revolution27
<revolution27> no... no error as far as i see
<ubotu> revolution27: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<fdoving> you don't need to kill apt-index-watcher.
<bubu1uk> fdoving: dont think revolution27 have exactly that problem.
<bubu1uk> doesn't seem to be locked only used by other process
<revolution27> maybe i dunno
<revolution27> i'm trying it anyway
<fdoving> bubu1uk: that -IS- the problem.
<fdoving> that is also the solution.
<revolution27> :)
<bubu1uk> k
<_Shade_> can i reload my kicker somehow?
<fdoving> the commdn 'fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock' will check what uses the dpkg-databse, and ask you if you want to kill it or not.
<fox_> has anyone tryed to install Teamspeak on Ubuntu before ?
<revolution27> sorry for being such a noob
<fdoving> _Shade_: yes, kmenu -> run command -> 'dcop kicker kicker restart'
<_Shade_> fdoving: thanks, but it doesn't help anyways :)
<fdoving> _Shade_: what's the problem then?
<_Shade_> my kicker crashes when i run beryl. What's wrong?
<fdoving> don't know, i don't do beryl.
<_Shade_> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
* jerp has a group of online buggers
<jordo23> does anyone here run 64 bit kubuntu?
<Khybrid> 64 bit wouldnt load on my imac =(
<revolution27> i do.. but dont ask me any questions lol
<Khybrid> lol
* aseigo does
<west_coast> anyone from greece?
<revolution27> just saying thanks to everybody.. my adept is working and my  nvidia drivers are installed
<fdoving> you're welcome revolution27. i'm glad you got it all sorted out :)
<jordo23> revolution27: Did you get flash working for Konqueror?
<jordo23> Has anyone here running a 64 but version of Kubuntu made flash or java work with Konq?
<ironfroggy> my wife downloaded some fonts she wants to use and i have no idea what to do with them
<we6jbo> hi
<|Laem|1Raven> hi every1, i need some documentation for installing a usb cable modem on kubuntu
<we6jbo> I have a question
<EagleOne> Is this the channel to get some help on kubuntu or is there a special help room
<jordo23> EagleOne: This is the correct channel
<EagleOne> thankyou jordo
<Khybrid> we6jbo: just ask
<jordo23> Whats your question?
<fdoving> ironfroggy: kmenu -> run command -> 'kcmshell kcmfontinst'
<we6jbo> How do you enable SNTP on Ubuntu?
<EagleOne> I have installed a new eSATA and wonder if I install kubuntu on it can I boot to it?
<|Laem|1Raven> can anyone help me setup my usb cable modem? :/
<EagleOne> k Let me give more info. it's a 500G eSata hooked up via USB and I'm presently formatting NTFS
<|Laem|1Raven> :/
<|Laem|1Raven> nobody? :(
<dhq> !mldonkey
<EagleOne> lol
<dhq> i need help in kmldonkey
<sleepy4536> This never happened before, I can't turn off Kubuntu. I can't reboot it, or anything, it just goes to a black screen and I have to turn off my pc manually, what could be causing this?
<|Laem|1Raven> could anybody help me with my cable modem pls? :/
<mildner> does anybody how to repair the update
<fdoving> mildner: what's wrong with the update?
<ForgeAus> oh my god!
<BTR> Hi, i have upgraded my kubuntu dapper to edgy, atleast i think - how can i be sure of wich version i have?
<ForgeAus> I just validated WGA in LINUX!
<mildner> fdoving: my update is not running anymore
<intelikey> yestergo i had a strange thing happen    i did cat /bin/bash   and let'r run  just to listen to the beeps   but after 30 seconds or so it started rising all kinds of rukkus with the hd   (one might think cron or at but i don't run them)  so i killed it.  but i can't seem to find just what it was doing.     ?
<mildner> tells me another prozess iss running
<fdoving> BTR: from konsole, run 'lsb_release -r'
<ForgeAus> seems like wine is genuine! :)
<fdoving> !adept crash fix | mildner
<ubotu> mildner: If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<intelikey> BTR also the running kernel version   uname -a   dapper is 2.6.15 edgy is 2.6.17
<BTR> fdoving: Release:        6.10 <-- is that edgy?
<fdoving> BTR: yes, it is.
<fdoving> BTR: you can do 'lsb_release -rc' to see the codename too.
<intelikey> or -a
<mildner> ubotu: thank you, I guess its the VMware player what I tried to install....how can I remove it?
<sleepy4536> whats the site to upgrade from dapper to edgy?
<fdoving> !upgrade | sleepy4536
<ubotu> sleepy4536: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<sleepy4536> thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<sleepy4536> only problem is it might not work, currently I can't reboot my computer or anyting
<sleepy4536> it won't turn of when I press the button
<sleepy4536> or reboot even :( just hangs on a black screen
<intelikey> try [alt] +[SysRQ] +[B] 
<sleepy4536> that worked, thanks, now how do I fix the buttons to reboot and the turn off button
<intelikey> fix the buttons ???
<|Laem|1Raven> can anybody help me with my cable modem?
<sleepy4536> intelikey, my computer doesn't turn off when I press "Turn off computer"
<sleepy4536> or restart button either
<|Laem|1Raven> please :/
<BTR> Is the free cd-roms from ship-it, completely free? no hidden fees+
<adz21c> sleepy4536: do you get a blank screen? it nothing happens and KDE runs as normal or what?
<fdoving> |Laem|1Raven: what kind of cable modem?
<sleepy4536> nothing happens, it's just a black screen
<intelikey> sleepy4536 if you are refering to the kde selections 'turn off...' and  'restart...'  you'll probably have to edit /etc/init.d/halt   but if you are refering to the phisical buttons on the box.  they are fixed.   the problem is that linux doesn't use bios after it boots    well not much of it anyway.
<fdoving> BTR: completely free, though you'll get dapper, edgy is not available from ship-it, afaik.
<karmikaze> !dvd play
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd play - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karmikaze> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<intelikey> sleepy4536 there is an alternate system call for the kernel to use to halt or reboot the system    i haven't played with it though.    google might help  or searching in the kernel docs
<sleepy4536> what am I looking to change in /etc/init.d/halt?
<foob> how can i make it so i have to double-click files in konq for them to load ? the single clicking thing is no fun
<intelikey> idk  do the searchs
<fdoving> foob: have a look at: kmenu -> system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> mouse
<mildner> I still have problems to run the adept manager
<mildner> tells me always there are conflicts
<foob> thanks fdoving i was expecting it to be in konq's settings heh
<sleepy4536> how do i stop programs from popping up when I reboot or turn on computer
<ubuntu> salut tout le monde
<intelikey> sleepy4536 set kde to only restore a session you select    or not at all
<karmikaze> :/
<karmikaze> dvd problems
<sleepy4536> where can I find this setting?
<intelikey> kmenu -> system settings ->
* intelikey would be more typitive if he wasn't eating.
<foob> everything seems to be in system settings, which is actually a good thing once i get used to it
<foob> then you can always just figure to go look there first heh
<sleepy4536> after system settings whats the last option? lots of stuff in there
<intelikey> sessions maybe ?
* intelikey isn't running kde  or a gui
<intelikey> boot options ?
<intelikey> i'm not sure it's in kcontrol
<sleepy4536> found it, how do I manually save my desktop? I deseleced "restore previous session"
<intelikey> that's the setting that will restart what ever was running when you logged out last
<intelikey> if that is what you want
<karmikaze> anyone else notice that dvd play is very very selective about what dvds it will do
<karmikaze> or is it only me
<|Laem|1Raven> can anybody help me with my USB cable modem?
<intelikey> TCG karmikaze
<|Laem|1Raven> fdover u still here?
<karmikaze> tcg?
<|Laem|1Raven> *fdoving
<karmikaze> intelikey: whats tcg
<intelikey> karmikaze google distro watch TCG
<karmikaze> hrm
<intelikey> karmikaze google distrowatch TCG      <--- or that
<karmikaze> i get on a lot of dvds the source cant be read. dont have enough rights or source doesnt contain data @_@
<kubuntian> hello
<karmikaze> D:
<karmikaze> drm dvds???
<kubuntian> which was the !page for the codecs?
<kubuntian> !codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntian> mhh
<karmikaze> libxine-extracodecs
<kubuntian> nono
<kubuntian> i mean.. there was a page about linux-external issues.. like wmv or others
<kubuntian> but i forgot how they are "called"
<fdoving> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kubuntian> :)
<kubuntian> restricted formats :) thanks
<bigs> hey all
<intelikey> TCG = trusted comupting group      an alliance of hardware and software(M$) makers that intends to stop all pirated software from working on any hardware.     nice friendly idea don't ya think.
<kubuntian> another thing
<karmikaze> D:
<karmikaze> none of my dvds work...
<karmikaze> bollocks
<kubuntian> i switch back from xubuntu to kubuntu
<kubuntian> but i still want to use firefox instead of konqueror..
<karmikaze> im never buying a dvd again
* karmikaze goes back to downloading
<kubuntian> i suppose there's a variable in the whole system that tells which is the browser
<|Laem|1Raven> can anybody help me with my USB cable modem?
<intelikey> |Laem|1Raven ask in ##linux
<|Laem|1Raven> k
<intelikey> sometimes networking linux questions are more aptly handeled in ##linux
<intelikey> specally anything that !wifi doesn't cover
<cloakable> !wiimote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wiimote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karmikaze> so intelikey i take it theres no work around for tcg then
<intelikey> !restricted | karmikaze
<ubotu> karmikaze: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<karmikaze> ty
<intelikey> that's all i can do for you ^
<intelikey> and to say the least 'M$ hopes there isn't'
<sleepy4536> Why doesn't my kde desktop shutdown buttons work?
<jba> ho un problema con dosfsck e boot. Chi mi aiuta?
<jba> ho un problema con dosfsck e boot record. Chi mi aiuta?
<karmikaze> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<tsdgeos> that was not spanish :D
<tsdgeos> portuguese? italian?
<jba> italian?
<jba> italian!!!
<tsdgeos> !it
<karmikaze> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<jba> GRAZIE
<karmikaze> lol.. man.. im going to have to download all these dvds i bought :P
<jba> ho un problema con dosfsck e boot RECORD. Chi mi aiuta?
<karmikaze> this is sad :P
<adaptr> jbaEnglish please
<adaptr> oh he's gone
<intelikey> sleepy4536 test    sudo kill -9 -1     and assuming it dumps you to a console   hit [alt] +[ctrl] +[del]     and see if it will reboot.      if that works it's something in X that's not shutting down properly    if not it's the system call used by halt  and as i said  you will have to use the alternate syscall on that.   i don't know exactly what more to tell you except you are not very likely to get the answer in here.
<BTR> Whats the program called that let me use dual monitors?
<intelikey> sleepy4536 i didn't say that because we don't like you, nor because the help is no good here.   but because the help in here is mostly geered toward   "where is the start button"   and what happened to C:\    kind of questions.
<sleepy4536> I understand
<sleepy4536> I was doing fine for a week until this problem popped up
<intelikey> sleepy4536 kernel update ?
<intelikey> sleepy4536 what changed ?     just before that problem "popped up" ?
<sleepy4536> I installed nvidia driver
<adz21c> sleepy4536: i had a similar problem as u once, i think it was becuase I was using nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-legacy-glx
<intelikey> ok it's x
<marcus_> is it worth running composite managers on an intel 945?
<alan_> marcus, yes
<karmikaze> !javac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sleepy4536> if its x what do I do?
<intelikey> sleepy4536 fix the driver issue ?
<marcus_> alan: what kind of preformance does it give?
<intelikey> the problem should fix itself
<sleepy4536> I should change to legacy>
<intelikey> sleepy4536 you should use the correct driver for your hardware
<intelikey> and the version that works.   latest is not always best.
<alan_> nice decorations, low performances
<marcus_> alan: so it slows down the computer?
<Sea_Master> i have a problem with Xmms:Perl
<Sea_Master> can someone help me?
<alan_> marcus: what kind of video card do u have?
<marcus_> alan_:  I have an intel 945 built into my laptop
<marcus_> alan_: I run kubuntu in vmware and if there is no befit to composite or centrino duo in kubuntu preferably both then i will keep it in vmware.
<karmikaze> is this package: sun-java5-jdk   supposed to contain javac??
<Sea_Master> can someone help me with Xmms:Perl
<sleepy4536> I have a GeForcec 5900 Ultra FX, is that legacy ?
<jugendliche_> web teve sexe
<jugendliche_> webdetente.com
<eric__> Anyone here familiar with Superkaramba?
<BTR> Whats the program called that let me use dual monitors?
* dwidmann is
<intelikey> xinerama ?
<intelikey> or something like that.
<BTR> Thanks, couldnt remember - always  think "Xinematic" somehow
<eric__> Anyone here good with writing superkaramba themes or python?
<Skrot> Hi. Does anyone know which version of the ipw3945-driver Ubuntu Edgy has?
<intelikey> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead
<intelikey> BTR ^
<foob> i love dual head
<dwidmann> eric__: I'm decent wi th python, and I've toyed with superkaramba themese before
<eric__> Can you see anything wrong with this line? karamba.changeText(widget, statusText, "Change the text")
<eric__> I keep getting  "an integer is required" as an error
<foob> not syntactically
<eric__> odd
<foob> one of those isnt an integer then :P
<Skrot> Checked the superkaramba api documentation?
<eric__> lol...I know that
<eric__> Yep...I've looked there
<Skrot> hm
<eric__> When I first loaded the theme it worked..but after a minute or two it stopped that that is the error I'm getting
<foob> widget or statusText is probably a list or tuple and you need to inded it, i'm guessing. try printing out both values and seeing i guess
<Skrot> Try checking if widget and statusText is not null, and what datatype they are
<foob> s/inded/index
<eric__> let me give that a shot
<Skrot> uhm
<Skrot> changeText appears to take three long's as arguments
<vinboy> how do I unhide a folder on Konqeuror?
<intelikey> view show hidden
<Skrot> view -> show hidden folders
<BluesKaj> devede 27 doesn't convert the audio portion of .avi and mpg files properly...every avi file so far that i've tried to convert ruins the audio , any idea why ?
<Mace68> lo all
<Mace68> how hard is it to install and boot kubuntu from an external usb drive?
<Skrot> Anyone around using ipw3945?
<intelikey> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<Mace68> does the latest version install usb support in initrd?
<kubuntian> hey
<BluesKaj> !avi converter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avi converter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntian> somebody could tell me why in edgy there's no mplayer package?
<BluesKaj> !converter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about converter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !avi
<foob> enable multiverse for mplayer i think
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kubuntian> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<kubuntian> foob: they are already!
<kubuntian> but when i choose it with apt-get i get the following:
<kubuntian> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<foob> kubuntian did you update your repository after adding multiverse
<Mace68> or ubuntu, haven't decided which i'll use yet.
<kubuntian> yup
<kubuntian> sudo apt-get update :)
<kubuntian> check here
<kubuntian> http://rafb.net/p/mSXD9H59.html
<foob> after i installed kubuntu (all on /) i realized i wanted /home on a separate partition (so i can reinstall linux without having to recopy my /home/foob/ directory back off the dvd each time. is it possible to make /home a seaprate partition from fdisk or would i have to reformat/reinstall to do that?
<adaptr> foob: sure you can, as long as you have the space for it
<adaptr> foob: you'll have to resize root if that's your only partition now
<intelikey> when did mandrake 9.0 release ?   about  September 2002 was it ?
<foob> is it safe to do and can fdisk do it?
<intelikey> that's only 5 years old.   i may change to that.
<intelikey> 4.35 years maybe
<Topsun> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<FisherP> hi, how do i install deb packages that i've downloaded??
<foob> thanks
<intelikey> foob nothing i know of will resize a mounted system partition    nor can do it safely.
<foob> doh
<fdoving> FisherP: right-click it in konqueror Kubuntu menu -> or what it's named.
<foob> K Menu
<Topsun> foob: suggest to use the live cd for resizing
<foob> livecd is safe since it's not a mounted partition that way?
<FisherP> fdoving DOH, shoulda thot of that myself... blame it on a late nite TY
* intelikey now advises self to burn the iso he dl'd before he forgets again....
<intelikey> bback when.
<crusty> hello! iv got problem with downloading update from repository.......any advice???thamks
<fdoving> crusty: can you tell us more about your problem?
<crusty> ok!
<foob> if i have /home on a separate partition and then i install multiple instances of linux on the same machine (multi-boot system) will they all auto detect that /home magically?
<foob> because that would be awsome
<Topsun> foob: as intelikey said, partitioning and resizing isnt known to be safe ;)
<crusty> adept as mauch as automatix2 can not install some program or udate......it return with error
<foob> not even if it wasnt a resized partition?
<fdoving> foob: if not autodetect, you will be able to select it, and mount it as /home, remeber to always double-check the format settings in the installer, some installers likes to format partitions by default, you don't want that for your /home partititon.
<fdoving> crusty: can you give us the error message adept gives you?
<crusty> the problem is that im new in ubuntu......but i will try
<foob> whats the best command to use to see how im currently partitioned
<hatta> cfdisk
<nalioth> foob: "sudo fdisk -l"
<nalioth> foob: that is a lowercase "L" not a numeral one
<foob> the man page for it doesnt show a -l for some reason
<sleepy4536> thanks intellikey, you helped :)
<eric__> eric_: still not working
<crusty> it say........could not commit changes.....possibly there was a problemdownloading some
<Mace68> has anybody ever install and boot kubuntu from an external usb drive?
<foob> says -P opt (prints the parition table in specified formats)
<foob> oh thats for cfdisk
<crusty> it say........could not commit changes.....possibly there was a problem downloading some pakage or the commit would brake package
<foob> cat /proc/partitions  seems to do the same thing without require a sudo
<B-Minus_> hello
<B-Minus_> i have a wireless connection but sometimes i get received bytes 0 and i cant access the internet
<B-Minus_> but the led is green on the adapter
<alemix> ciao a tutti
<alemix> c' qualche anima che mi pu aiutare?
<crusty> se non parli inglese sara dura
<eric__> !
<fdoving> !it | alemix
<ubotu> alemix: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<eric__> What version of superkaramba are you running?
<jerp> is there a way to clear this from the terminal installations?  X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169 /   Major opcode:  147 /   Minor opcode:  3 /   Resource id:  0x0 / Failed to open device
<Admiral_Chicago> jerp: what are you doing?
<jerp> I'm just updating the repositories
<jerp> I think it started after I installed java
<jerp> wrongly apparently
<Admiral_Chicago> i've never heard of that error.
<vinboy> how do I mark a folder as NON-hidden?
<jerp> I get it four times and I get something about global destruction
<jerp> 'DESTROY created new reference to dead object ' Qt::VBoxLayout', <> line 18 during global destruction.'
<fdoving> !baddevice | jerp
<ubotu> jerp: If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0
<fdoving> .. and that link doesn't resolve..
<jerp> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/377/
<fdoving> jerp: http://64.233.183.104/search?q=cache:bkVrduFsiTIJ:linuxfordummies.org/index.php%3Ftopic%3D579.msg1294+X:+Error+bad+device&hl=no&gl=no&ct=clnk&cd=8&ie=UTF-8
<fdoving> nice url, google. :)
<jerp> I'll try that one, linuxfordummies doesn't respond
<rag> http://www.gmail.com igual me copias y pegais url al portapepeles
<fdoving> !baddevice =~ /http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0/http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors/
<ubotu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<fdoving> !baddevice =~ /'http://www.linuxfordummies.org/index.php?topic=579.0'/'http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors'/
<ubotu> Too many (or not enough) delimiters
<fdoving> gah..
<fdoving> !baddevice
<ubotu> If you are receiving an error similar to this: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168 then please visit this page: http://seerofsouls.com/wiki/How-Tos/BadDeviceErrors
<fdoving> jerp: new link ^^
<Sea_Master> Error in command callback Can't locate object method "new" via package "Xmms::Remote" at (eval 3) line 538.
<Sea_Master> help please
<Sea_Master> :)
<dope> how do i get a program to automatically startup everytime i startup kubuntu?
<osh_> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<fdoving> dope, leave it open when you log out. if that somehow doesn't work, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart
<jerp> yeah, it doesn't really fix it since you have to have use your xorg.conf file commented out
<jerp> scratch the second 'have'
<dope> :|
<dope> how do i make a link to autostart
<jerp> since it is a "device" I wonder if I installed those cursors a couple days ago
<Bill573> hello i am trying to install kubuntu and the installer is hanging on the "detecting file systems" at 14% for going on 10 minutes now. is this normal?
<jerp> sounds normal bro
<Bill573> how long should i expect this part to take?
<jerp> fifteen, start over
<dope> how do i make a link to autostart
<adaptr> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Admiral_Chicago> in KDE, it's ~/.kde/Autostart
<fdoving> !info kcontrol-autostart
<ubotu> kcontrol-autostart: autostart module for KDE control center. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 45 kB, installed size 268 kB
<adaptr> yeah.. kinda weird that #kubuntu uses the same ubotu bot, as many of the details are different
<Admiral_Chicago> adaptr: well only about ~15% of Ubuntu users use KDE
<adaptr> Admiral_Chicago: sure, but *all* of them go to #kubuntu, right ? it should have kubotu
<fdoving> !autostart-#kubuntu To add programs to autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<fdoving> !autostart-#kubuntu is <reply> To add programs to autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ubotu> I'll remember that, fdoving
<fdoving> !autostart
<ubotu> To add programs to autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<Admiral_Chicago> well smoethere you go
<fdoving> !autostart =~ /To add programs to/To make programs/
<ubotu> Nothing changed there
<fdoving> humz.
<Bill573> ok im at a little more then 15 minutes and everything seems to be responing but it is still detecting file systems. keep waiting?
<Admiral_Chicago> Bill573: hmm not sure
<Bill573> restarted...anything i can do to prevent this a 3rd time?
<acemo> how can i let KNetworkManager remember my wpa key, even after connecting to another wireless network?
<fdoving> acemo: doesn't it do that automatically, with kwallet?
<acemo> i disabled kwallet
<acemo> because it keeps bugging me for a password
<intelikey> hmmm i now am the proud owner of a gparted cd    and it's totally useless to me, but i've got it.  :)
<acemo> fdoving, u perhaps know how i can let kwallet work on the background?
<shawn__> hello
<fdoving> acemo: it should be started on demand if it's enabled. kmenu -> run command 'kwalletmanager' to get a 'wallet' icon in the systray.. from there you can configure it's behaviour.
<foob> ah another thing i love about kde compared to gnome is that it shows the file sizes in the shell and when you're overwriting them it shows the size of dest and source
* mode/#kubuntu [+o fdoving]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [-bbb *!*@pool-72-90-71-27.syrcny.fios.verizon.net *!*@e177076097.adsl.alicedsl.de *!*@gssn-590c7a6d.pool.einsundeins.de]  by fdoving
* mode/#kubuntu [-o fdoving]  by fdoving
<cox377> my firefox has become really unstable recently and crashes multiple times a day
<cox377> anyone finding similar probs?
<foob> me
<crimson> I am trying to update my apps  but both synaptic and adept list outdated versions as the latest version of many apps. Any help?
<fdoving> installed any new and fancy plugins lately?
<foob> but i just did the firefox update, hopefully that will fix it
<fdoving> crimson: what release of kubuntu do you use?
<crimson> 6.0.6.
<fdoving> crimson: that explains it, you might want to upgrade.
<BTR> Is there any place where i can get the Drivers for Intel Corporation 82852/855GM vga card?
<fdoving> !upgrade | crimson
<ubotu> crimson: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<crimson> well, if that is your answer to my question, thanks for nothing
<crimson> i don't want to upgrade my OS right now, i just want to update some apps
<fdoving> crimson: it is the answer, 6.06 won't get new and fresh software. except the ones that make it into backports.
<fdoving> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<crimson> i can't update my repositories or update an app manually fdoving?
<fdoving> crimson: sure, you can update manually. i don't recommend it though, as that might make problems once you decide to !upgrade.
<intelikey> but if you are not ever going to "upgrade"  it still may break some package dependancies
<intelikey> rendering dpkg and the nominated frontends useless
<crimson> well, when i do upgrade i will not be using kubuntu, so i'm not worried about it
<intelikey> then it won't be an upgrade.
<kraut> does anybody know ad-hoc, how i could take a video of my xorg seisson?
<intelikey> install * != upgrade *
<crimson> dude, i don't need to go into semantics, for me the transition from KDE to gnome will be an upgrade
<intelikey> crimson just changing the desktop is not an upgrade either.   if you plan at any time on 'upgrading' *buntu then a broken dpkg will cause problems.
<intelikey> from *buntu 6.06 to *buntu 6.xx>06 is an upgrade.  no matter what desktop or other apps.
<sven_> test
<intelikey> sven_ beep
<TheDebugger> Heh... the version numbers are confusing for most people...
<TheDebugger> 6.06 == June 2006
<crimson> alright,intelikey, i don't know where you are going with this, but i just wanted to update my repository. i don't need an explanation of anything that doesn't directly relate to that. I have upgraded my repositories flawlessly in the past, and I know it is a simple syntax in the terminal, so I don't need a crach course on the nature of upgrades
<TheDebugger> 6.10 == October 2006
<crimson> but thanks anyways
<intelikey> yes and the fact that ubuntu has specalized installations kubuntu xubuntu edubuntu ubuntu  confuses some  they are all ubuntu. TheDebugger
<acemo> TheDebugger, thats a bit weird.. since ubuntu tries to have a release cycle of 6 months, not 4 months :s
<intelikey> acemo what's weird about it ?
<foob> how come when i try to burn mp3s to a cd with k3b it wont let me add the mp3s to the project... it says my mp3s are an unsupported format? (yet i can play mp3s fine, so i should have the right codecs installed)?
<acemo> that the version numbers stand for 4 months between the releases, but ubuntu tries to have a release cycle of 6 months
<fdoving> acemo: 6.06 was originally 6.04, but it was delayed 2 months., 6.10 got that back on track.
<acemo> ahh
<acemo> okey
<acemo> that makes alot more sence =)
<intelikey> crimson sed 's/dapper/edgy/g' /etc/apt/sources.list  > filename         can be inline if you feel safe with it.    filename=/etc/apt/sources.list <<< inline.
<crimson> intelikey: aight, i'll check it out
<fdoving> crimson: you can add the 6.10 repositories to 6.06 and pin it to not upgrade everything. if that's what you want.
<TheDebugger> Anyway, the version numbers gives the impression that 6.10 is only a minor update to 6.06
<intelikey> yes that too ^
<acemo> true..
<crimson> fdoving: that sounds ideal for the time being, how can i do that?
<intelikey> TheDebugger everything from 4.4 has been minor updates hasn't it ?
<intelikey> errr 4.10
<foob> do i have to convert mp3s to cd format before i can burn an 'audio cd' with k3b?
<Admiral_Chicago> foob: no, there is a package for mp3 support but I forget what its called
<intelikey> cda format ???   .wav maybe ?     mpg123 ?
<fdoving> crimson: you can read more about it at http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html - basically add the edgy repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list, keeping the dapper ones. Then create /etc/apt/preferences with something like: Package: * \n Pin: release a=edgy \n Pin-Priority: 150
<crimson> fdoving: okay, i'll check it out
<crimson> thanks
<fdoving> you're welcome :)
<foob> so k3b doesnt burn audio cds by default out of the box with kubuntu? i have to install some special package?
<TheDebugger> gstreamer codecs?
<TheDebugger> oops
<TheDebugger> KDE :D
<fdoving> foob: libk3b2-mp3
<intelikey> foob ?     ubuntu doesn't do mp3 out of the box.
<foob> i know but i have gstreamer and libxine
<intelikey> !restricted | foob
<ubotu> foob: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<foob> i can play mp3s fine
<fdoving> foob: install the package i gave you the name of, then k3b will get mp3-support.
<fdoving> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.17-1ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 100 kB
<foob> ok thanks, yeah that wasnt installed
<intelikey> Q. fdoving doesn't that two step it anyway. mp3 > wav > burn_it  ?
<astan> hello folks. just got my new laptop and installed kubuntu on it. anyone know which package ipw3945d (the daemon) is in? or if not in a package, where to get it.
<hamiii> If I iwconfig ath0 ap address and then iwconfig ath0 there is no access point associated, but iwlist scan shows the 3 access points. The card is Atheros 5212
<hamiii> astan I use the debian site to search for files and packages.
<astan> i see that i have the ipw3945 kernel module loaded, but i learned in #ipw2100 that there's a daemon too.
<astan> hamiii: ah. okay.
<fdoving> intelikey: yes, that's needed for mp3s to become audio-cds.
<hassan2a> d$d
<hassan2a> d
<hassan2a> d
<nealski> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> ipw2100-source - source for the ipw2100 driver      might see if the deamon is in that ?
<intelikey> i don't see anyting else in the repos astan
<astan> intelikey: ah. no i have the ipw3945.. hrm. i think i just found the daemon.. it's in some non-free package.
<intelikey> k
<BTR> Is there any place where i can get the Drivers for Intel Corporation 82852/855GM vga card?
<astan> don't people use their ipw3945 with all-free drivers? anyone who has one?
<intelikey> oh yeah you did mention two different numbers didn't you... sorry.
<Skrot> astan: Do you mind checking which version of the ipw3945 module is in edgy (if that's what you're using)?
<Skrot> modinfo ipw3945 | grep version
<astan> version:        1.1.0mp
<intelikey> dapper is  version:        1.0.5m     quite a jump.
<Skrot> okay. Thanks. Does it work okay for you?
<Skrot> I've got 1.1.0d (not via ubuntu).. which is more recent?
<intelikey> not sure what the lettering does there.
<astan> Skrot: no, that's why i'm here :) but it should work, i googled and seen that people with this exact laptop got it working.. i just need to find out where to get the daemon ipw3945d..
<Skrot> ah, imo, ipw3945 is less good than ipw2200 in linux
<roniez> When i try to change the resporites or the source.list in etc/apt/ with sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list i get "timestamp to far in future"
<roniez> how can i solve that?
<nealski> which repos do i need to add to install the restricted formats
<nealski> ?
<fdoving> !multiverse | nealski
<ubotu> nealski: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nealski> ty
<spitwise> roniez: man date
<roniez> well if somebody could explain why it happends and not that just need to do man date in console would be good.
<roniez> so i can divert it next time
<fdoving> roniez: that is a security mechanism of sudo, it stops working when the time changes drastically. that's why you get that error message whenever you try to use 'sudo'
<Theory> i find the quickest and easiest fix is to restart
<roniez> fdoving: ok thats weird cause my systemclock says 23:26GMT+1
<fdoving> roniez: you can read more about it at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173505
<roniez> thanks fdoving
<astan> oh. found my answer: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_get_ipw3945_and_wep.2Fwpa_to_work
<arkygeek> hello!
<arkygeek> Jucato hi! kumusta?
<arkygeek> ;-)
<arkygeek> Q: I just got an imac 350 slot load, and am wondering how to put kibuntu on it...
* arkygeek notices that that ^^^ wan't really a question....  oops
<skarface> what's the kde equivalent of gksudo?
<fdoving> skarface: kdesu
<skarface> thx
<hassan2a> slt tlm
<hassan2a> qui peut m'aider ?
<osh_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<hassan2a> oh sorry
<hassan2a> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<osh_> hassan2a: no problems. but english will probably get you some help.
<hassan2a> ok
<amir> How do I prevent gaim from starting when I start my computer?
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all! how can i convert pdf to text file?
<MetaBookfoziS> and why the hell kpdf can'T?:D
<vinboy> why my kubuntu automatically log itself out once awhile?
<Hyde> is this where i go for ubuntu help?
<leileilol> no this is where you go for kubuntu help
<leileilol> for ubuntu help you go to #ubuntu
<leileilol> :)
<Hyde> i figured
<Hyde> ok
<Hyde> ty
<kalango> Hi
<karmikaze> hi
<amir> How do I keep programs from starting up when I start my computer?
<liam_> hey guys im having trouble playing a dvd in kaffine
<liam_> can anyone help?
<liam_> anyone?
<liam_> dvd problem?
<liam_> kaffine?
<fdoving> !dvd | liam_
<ubotu> liam_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<amir> haha everyone are dead
<fdoving> liam_: please read those pages first.
#kubuntu 2007-01-04
<geoffb> liam_: what trouble are you having, specifically?
<liam_> ok well im playing constantine and the error message is this
<liam_> the source code cannot be read
<geoffb> eep!
<liam_> maybe you dont have rights
<liam_> then another one says
<geoffb> uh... is this your first attempt at playing DVDs... or have you been able to play others in the past?
<liam_> no plugin found to handle this resource
<tusitala> good evening to all you friends
<liam_> no this is the first time in linux
<geoffb> liam_: if the first time, then you may need to install some DVD-specific libraries. Will you please take a look-see at the web pages that fdoving highlighted for you, and follow the instructions there...
<geoffb> liam_: DVD doesn't work out-of-the-box with [k] ubuntu, you need to add some stuff...
<liam_> ok will do thanks
<geoffb> these ones:
<geoffb> !dvd | liam_
<ubotu> liam_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<liam_> that seems to be the case with everything in linux
<geoffb> u welcome
<liam_> almost like build your own os
<liam_> lol sorry bad joke
<geoffb> liam_: yeah, it does feel that way sometimes. The nice bit is that you get to choose what you need, and nothing more... no crud, no bloat :-)
<liam_> yup
<tusitala> I'm sorry to interrupt, but  I need to ask just one question. Does anyone know how do work a Wacom graphic tablet in the newly Kubuntu 6.10??
<liam_> its too late to read all that lol ill do it in the morning lol
<Linux_Galore> tusitala: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<kubuntian> somebody can tell me why even though i didn't install the flashplayer9 plugin in my new kubuntu installation i just opened a website that uses it correctly?!?! i am confused.. :S
<kubuntian> i checked in synaptic and it is not installed! but i can still see videos from youtube for example.. :S
<kubuntian> why?
<amir> Can someone tell me where to get drives or something to get ALL my speakers to work. Iv'e got 5.1 suround but only the middle one and the two back ones work
<fdoving> kubuntian: there is a installer-plugin-thing installed. you should have been warned about it beeing installed.
<kubuntian> ??
<kubuntian> what do you mean? plugin-thing?
<fdoving> kubuntian: it's a evil patch that i don't like at all. http://opensource.dental-on-line.com/?page_id=20
<kubuntian> is it a ubuntu thing??
<amir> fdoving do you know anything about my sound issue?
<fdoving> amir: sorry, i don't know much about sound at all.
<fdoving> !sound | amir
<ubotu> amir: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<kubuntian> fdoving: yeah, but i am using firefox, not konqui.. :S
<tusitala> Linux_Galore Thank you very much. Even if I think in my case it's a sintax problem whit the Xorg configuration. I will review all the step. Thanks!
<fdoving> kubuntian: oh.. then i don't know what you've done.
<Linux_Galore> kubuntian: Ubuntu dont forget is for newer users so it often has a habbit of doing meta installs ie multiple packages for a single app ie firefox and all the plugins
<kubuntian> Linux_Galore: i know.. but those are NOT installed!
<amir> Can someone tell if it is safe to uninstall konqui from my system and use only firefox?
<kubuntian> i checked and the packages are not selected!
<Linux_Galore> kubuntian: check your ~/.mozilla/plugins  directory
<kubuntian> Linux_Galore: OMG
<kubuntian> you are right
<kubuntian> that's why
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know if i'd recommend dropping konqueror.  isn't that necessary?
<kubuntian> i copied my home directory from my previous installation.. :) and i forgot the firefox plugins can be in there too :)
<fdoving> amir: you can't easily uninstall konqueror and have a working KDE system.
<Linux_Galore> amir: konqueror is also your file manager, delete that and you have no file manager, firefox isnt a file manager
* genii sips a coffee
<Linux_Galore> hai genii
<fdoving> nite all.
<amir> linux_galore, in that case how do I avoid konqueror from starting up when I cilck on lincs?
<MetaBookfoziS> amir > i don't think uninstall konqui is a kood idea
<MetaBookfoziS> but
<dwidmann> amir: change the default browser in systemsettings
<kubuntian> i need a korganizer expertise... in which file position of the calendar used from korganizer is saved??
<MetaBookfoziS> you can set everywhere the other programs for fielamanging and browsing
<Linux_Galore> amir: varies, you can set the general setup in Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror -> File Associations
<amir> Thank you everyone
<Linux_Galore> amir: allot of apps allow you to specify what browser is the default browser when you work with links
<dwidmann> you can change the default browser in systemsettings -> Default Applications .......
<amir> I know that but, when I open www.google.com from the irc channel, konq will open it not firefox
<Linux_Galore> ?? systemsettings  wtf is that
<fdoving> kubuntian: look in ~/.kde/share/apps/korganizer
<Daisuke_Ido> System Settings
<amir> I dont know how to enter sustemsettings
<Linux_Galore> amir: if you look in the irc client setting you can set the default browser
<amir> ok
<Linux_Galore> settings*
<Daisuke_Ido> K Menu, should be right in there.
<amir> ohh, It will take me some time to learn KDE
<rainer> hello, I installed the package "k3d" some time ago but it resulted in a traceback (it's installed, but apt ended with failure), now I cant remove/purge it because of a python related error when trying so. is there a way to just "kill" the package? ;)
<genii> Linux_Galore:  Busy night? ;)
<Linux_Galore> rainer: you mean k3b, why would you do that, its in the repo
<Linux_Galore> genii: morning here
<rainer> no, I mean k3d
<rainer> pool/universe/k/k3d/
* Linux_Galore scratches head
<Linux_Galore> aaah K-3D
<rainer> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/edgy-changes/2006-December/008122.html  - this is relevant (edgy update which mentions that the package is installable/removable again)
<rainer> but as my version isn't, I dont know how to get rid of the apt errors
* Linux_Galore kicks rainer
<Linux_Galore> rainer: so you forced the install ??
<amir> Can someone tell me how to, setup so that I have to dubble click my icons instead of just clicking them once and they open?
<kubuntian> somebody can tell me why i can't see received personal emoticons in kopete? did i miss a setting? they worked before!!!
<rainer> no, I installed it with aptitude and it installed the files (and I can run it) but at the end there was a traceback
<Linux_Galore> rainer: you do know you cant just grab any old package and install it without the supporting libs
<rainer> and now when I try to remove/purge/whatever or just run a normal update it errors about k3
<rainer> d
<rainer> I think you dont know what I mean :) I installed it like 3 weeks ago and it always errord
<rainer> then this update was uploaded to edgy, but there's no way to uninstall the version I have installed
<rainer> and it doesnt seem to try to use the new version or something
<Linux_Galore> rainer: so you have installed it an you cant now remove it
<rainer> the new .deb in edgy seems to fix it, but I installed it before that update was uploaded, i.e. I have an uninstallable/un-uninstallable k3d
<rainer> exactly :p
<kubuntian> somebody can tell me why i can't see received personal emoticons in kopete? did i miss a setting? they worked before!!! help!! :S
<Linux_Galore> rainer:  sudo dpkg --remove --force-depends
<rainer> errors
<rainer> it's impossible to do anything lol
<_abbenormal> hello all
<_abbenormal> anyone playing with feisty
<_abbenormal> looking for info and sources.list
<rainer> Linux_Galore: http://pastebin.com/850580
<rainer> and btw. is there a better pastebin? pastebin.com takes 30 seconds to upload an entrance and same long time to load it for me ;)
<Linux_Galore> rain have you done  dpkg --configure -a
<rainer> yes, doesnt change anything (it doesnt error, but removing it still doesnt work)
<amir> Can someone tell me how to, setup so that I have to dubble click my icons instead of just clicking them once and they open?
<fdoving> amir: kmenu -> system settings -> keyboard & mouse -> mouse -> doubleclick.
<BluesKaj> i would like to upgrade to DeVeDe2.9 , but after removing the 2.7 version and installing the newer 2.9 , I find that the 2.7 version is still inplace ...what gives ?
<Linux_Galore> rainer: apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> tried removing the older version but it can't find the pkg
<rainer> Linux_Galore: it says 1 not fully installed or removed. but at the end same traceback again
<Linux_Galore> rainer: lat thing I can think of is the doozy of all removals dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --purge package_name
<Linux_Galore> last*
<rainer> traceback, too :p
<rainer> anyway, I'll just not update packages anymore and wait for feisty2 :)
<rainer> I always seem to be the one who does exactly those things which dont work :(
<Linux_Galore> rainer: looks like a broken install script in the original package
<amir> How do I enter alsamixer ? Where can I find it?
<Linux_Galore> amir: run kmix
<kubuntian> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<flaccid> !kickoff
<ubotu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<Linux_Galore> yeah, Im running kickoff
<Linux_Galore> needs a config tool though
<deth-of-rats> hi all, i got a question.. im setting up a kubuntu file server that will be intergrated into a win2k3 active directory, and i was wondering which file system is best to use?
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: you mean the poorly documented Windows active directory
<deth-of-rats> lol, yeah.. that one
<deth-of-rats> if i could master samber better and figure out a way of managing winxp group policies from a samba server id be there
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: use swat, it makes setting up samba a no brainer
<deth-of-rats> i played around with that ages ago.. back in my mandrake days.. i ended up killing just about everything
<dwidmann> kcmsambaconf isn't half bad either, once you get a handle on things
<genii> deth-of-rats: Are you using some thing like Unix Services for Windows on the 2k3 box?
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: the problem with windows is there is no documentation or very little on the protocols used and Microsoft has added lots of layers of weirdness
* Linux_Galore has found even windows cant manager its own stuff some times
<seconde> anyone know how I can get more channels?
<seconde> only got kubuntu support at the moment
<deth-of-rats> yeah... i have got samba into the domain, joined the ad, and its up and running.... it connects, uses the ad for authentication to shares.. works.. all is happy.... and on kubuntu it has been alot easier than other linux distros... only thing im curious about (althougn now ill try some of those samba admin suggestions), is which filesystem would be best for data reliability?
<Linux_Galore> seconde: ext3 is pretty rock solid, I use xfs because we manage huge files
<Linux_Galore> oops
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: : ext3 is pretty rock solid, I use xfs because we manage huge files
<Linux_Galore> better
<deth-of-rats> ok.. im using ext3 atm.. but.. i was wondering if this was the sort of file system i use for a data server.... there is over 600 gig of stuff
<Linux_Galore> someone ban KaiHanari
<KaiHanari> No
<KaiHanari> someone dont
<KaiHanari> unattended system when a router resets doesnt mean ban
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: yeah, 600Gig isnt allot these days
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: Ive got 2Tb of storage
<WildRover> What's a good way to cache and serve media services like podcasts and RSS?
<genii> deth-of-rats: ext3 is fine for a data server file system. If you wanted some kind of redundancy and the budget allows you could add another large drive and do raid1 with ext3  on it
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: to be honest zfs is the best but its not ported to Linux yet, next best is either ext3 for general file types or XFS if your video editing
<fdoving> deth-of-rats: i'd recommend xfs if you want backups, xfs_dump is very nice.
<we6jbo_> hi
<deth-of-rats> lol, yeah i know.. technology hey... i mentioned 600 gig, but i probably should have mentioned 600 gig worth of pics and word documents... a bit worried about fragmenting... there is 600 gig is in a raid5 config
<we6jbo_> I have a question
<Linux_Galore> I use xfs on everything, works fine and is pretty fast and stable
<hatta> so 600g of porn and ebooks
<aseigo> 10mb of ebooks?
<aseigo> ;)
<dwidmann> hahahahaha
<deth-of-rats> lol... nah.. its at a school...
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: might want to look at resierfs, thats ideal for lots of small file types
<deth-of-rats> so about 2mb of ebooks ;)
<Linux_Galore> reiserf*
<dwidmann> I find reiserfs (3 at least) rather slow ... has a tendency to lag too...
<deth-of-rats> ok.. havent had much experience with xfs... whats xfsdump?
<Linux_Galore> yeah, reason I didnt go with reiserfs is because it has a very heavy cpu overhead compared to ext3
<fdoving> deth-of-rats: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<deth-of-rats> thanks :)
<Linux_Galore> xfs is a balance of all worlds for me
<amir> What is the terminal typo for installing xmms?
<Linux_Galore> amir: apt-get install xmms
<Linux_Galore> amir: sudo apt-get install xmms
<deth-of-rats> amir: sudo apt-get install xmms
<amir> ohh thank you, so ovbious
<Linux_Galore> amir: amarok is way better though than xmms
<Linux_Galore> amir: amarok will organise you play lists talk to your mp3 player and even get podcasts and allot you to buy music on line
<deth-of-rats> xfs sounds tasty from what i read on the wiki.. going to try it now :)
<Linux_Galore> allow*
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: its very mature too
* Linux_Galore is thinking of installing an Nexenta (opensolaris) server so he can use ZFS
<deth-of-rats> cool.. thanks for your help :)
<Linux_Galore> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZFS
<Daisuke_Ido> nice bit of gatesism in that article
<Daisuke_Ido> ZFS is a 128-bit file system, which means it can store 18 billion billion (18.4  1018) times more data than current 64-bit systems. The limitations of ZFS are designed to be so large that they will never be encountered in practice.
<deth-of-rats> actually.... after reading the wiki on xfs.. im thinking of rebuilding my kubuntu install on my laptop... going from jfs to xfs
<Linux_Galore> Daisuke_Ido: bit out of date too
<swanfl> why are you considering xfs over jfs?
<Daisuke_Ido> yes
<Linux_Galore> only thing that pisses me of about the kubuntu installer is there is simple way of selecting XFS as your prefered file system
<Linux_Galore> is no simple*
<deth-of-rats> sounds interesting... see if theres a speed/performance increase... i have lost data after a crash on jfs
<Daisuke_Ido> won't it only let you put / on an ext3 filesystems?
<swanfl> thanks for clarifying
<becky_> Does anyone know how to execute a .jar file from the terminal please?
<amir> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<swanfl> I think it's java then the filename
<deth-of-rats> Linux_galore: i thought the installer had it sitting there?
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: use the alternate install cd...
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: nope, not on my last install, had to manually do it
<Daisuke_Ido> what would you recommend for id3 tag editing?  easytag and cowbell are not options :\
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: why not on the desktop version, you have an advanced section with bugger all advanced features
<hatta> Daisuke_Ido, why not?
<deth-of-rats> rats.... thought it had an xfs option sitting under jfs
<hatta> I struggle to imagine how easytag could be lacking
<Daisuke_Ido> absolute nonintuitive interface
<Daisuke_Ido> and
<hatta> amarok has a tag editor, it's ..ok
<hatta> really?
<Daisuke_Ido> it writes to id3v3.5
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<Daisuke_Ido> id3v2.4
<Daisuke_Ido> helps if my fingers are in the right spot.
* Linux_Galore still thinks Mandriva has the best FOSS disk partitioning tool during the install, basically it allows you to select a ton of different fs types
<hatta> I love easytags interface
<Daisuke_Ido> and my mp3 player won't read 2.4 tags, it lumps any file with them into "unknown"
<swanfl> Jucato, is it true I will have to wait for feisty fawn for an upgrade to open office?
<hatta> sounds like a problem with your mp3 player, not easytag
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: something to do with the version of QtParted used in the installer, which doesn't support those filesystems...
<Jucato> and yes, it's a known fact that the partitioner is a tad sucky...
<Daisuke_Ido> hatta: i'm not saying that easytag isn't good.  it just isn't right for me.
<Jucato> swanfl: that I don't know...
<Daisuke_Ido> because it does write 2.4, and i can't use that.
<Daisuke_Ido> that's why i'm asking
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: why dont they just nick diskdrake, its GPL
<iLLf8d> hey all is there a way to turn on an ident response in konversation?
<hatta> tried using amarok's tag editor?
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: is it also available for Debian systems?
<swanfl> ok, I ask, and not to whine, but I have reported a bug and many have posted agreement to it, and there's been no movement on open office
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: get the source and package it
<swanfl> and they are up to 2.1
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: who
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: who's going to do it? you? that's great! :P
<Daisuke_Ido> hatta: it's okay.  the biggest thing for me is that i tag full albums, and right now about the only thing that works is ultra tag editor running under wine.
<Daisuke_Ido> good freedb integration is a must.
<Linux_Galore> Jucato: from mandriva, you can even get the src rpm and just unpack the thing from any of the repo's
<deth-of-rats> Linux_Galore: the dapper installer has xfs in the partition creating section... im gonna give it a try now
<Linux_Galore> deth-of-rats: wasnt there the last time I looked in dapper
<Jucato> Linux_Galore: don't tell that to me. I'm not a packager.
<BluesKaj> this is very frustrating , a program exists , it opens when i type it in the terminal but it can't be found when i try to remove it ...it was installed in the command line ... any suggestions ?
<Jucato> BluesKaj: how did you install it?
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: so dpkg -r  doesnt work ?
<BluesKaj> the normal command line tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<deth-of-rats> Linux_Galore: no worries... just thought id let you know :)
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: tar isnt a standard install
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you installed from source code
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: unless the guy who created the tar source install has an uninstaller script your screwed
<amir> How do I get my surround 5.1 to work?
<BluesKaj> it resides in usr/local/bin
<Jucato> BluesKaj: did you keep the folder where you ran "make" and "make install"?
<BluesKaj> it works , I just want to install anewer version
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: run  sudo updatedb  then do a "locate app_name"  then just delete it all
<swanfl> Jucato, my wife found some RPM's of open office 2.1. if I alien them to create debs, and install them using dpkg, will I have to uninstall the old version 1st?
<Jucato> swanfl: most probably, yes
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: when you install the enw version it should overwrite the old version
<Linux_Galore> new*
<swanfl> ok, how will that affect apt when I run update and dist-upgrade?
<BluesKaj> Linux_Galore, it doesn't overwrite the older version
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: then just delete the old binary file then
<BluesKaj> it won't delete ...no permission
<Jucato> BluesKaj: if you kept (didn't delete) the folder where you ran "make install", you could try running "make uninstall" there
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: sudo rm  /path/to/binary
<swanfl> do it as root, BluesKaj
<BTR_> Sorry i got disc. Did anyone answer my question?
<dvheumen> hey guys, I'm currently using knetworkmanager for my wired/wireless connections. Is there an easy way to switch to a static IP address in case I'm in a different location and I have to quickly change my settings? (for testing a connection i.e.)
<dvheumen> let me rephrase, what is the easiest way to change from dhcp to static ip or the other way around. I don't care if it's cli based, as long as I know what is easiest :P
<BluesKaj> very strange ...I can see the program and files yet the terminal says it's not installed
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: because the app isnt in your path
<Jucato> BluesKaj: you can't uninstall using apt-get or dpkg something you installed by compiling source
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: type echo $PATH
<BluesKaj> can't even delete using root
<BluesKaj> as root rather
<gnomefreak> Jucato: depends if checkinstall was used :)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: I don't consider that installing from source... coz you end up with a .deb :P
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: you can delete anything as root, I dare say your doing it wrong
<BluesKaj> no kidding ;)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: you also end up with .deb when building packages :) also if you use apt-get source -b packagename you can remove it with apt-get. if you use make install you can use make uninstall (or something like that)
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: rm   wont remove a directory only a file, often apps creata a "directory" that they reside in, you need to use sudo rm -rf /path/to/directory
<BTR_> how do i update to Feisty herd?
<gnomefreak> fdoving: you around?
<gnomefreak> stdin: you try not to
<Linux_Galore> BluesKaj: also use your tab key when typing that way you dont have path typo errors
<gnomefreak> oops
<gnomefreak> BTR_: you try not to
<Jucato> gnomefreak: yep, but not when you just use plain make install.. in which case apt won't see the installed probgram
<gnomefreak> correct
<fdoving> gnomefreak: yes. but i should be asleep long time ago.
<gnomefreak> fdoving: what is the update notifier in kubuntu?
* Jucato douses fdoving with some sleeping powder...
<Jucato> gnomefreak: adept_notifier
<gnomefreak> the name? and whos package it is
<gnomefreak> oh god no
<Jucato> :P
<gnomefreak> i forgot about that
<gnomefreak> it tells the wrong amount of updates ;)
<fdoving> gnomefreak: adept-notifier?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: adept_notifier, adept_updater, adept_installer, adept_manager... take a guess who's packages they are :P
<gnomefreak> notifier
<gnomefreak> it tells me there is 1 update but its held back doesnt it mark packages as held back so the notifier would say 0 packages?
<bianconeri> Hello, I have this weird problem, I am running kubuntu (edgy)...suddenly when I run konqueror I don't see any files when going to root except for /media /home and a weird new directory called /%{prefix} ....later I discover all the regular directories are hidden, despite that there is no (.) before them...its not a big deal I could always unhide...its just alarming...is there something wrong with the system??
<Alter-Ego> is there a way to remove kde wallet from the system
<Jucato> um no... it doesn't, afaik
<bianconeri> Thanks in advance :)
<Raven301> Philip5: you here?
<fdoving> !hidden | bianconeri
<ubotu> bianconeri: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<Jucato> gah fdoving beat me...
<Alter-Ego> ! wallet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wallet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bianconeri> oooh so this happened after one of my updates
<fdoving> bianconeri: as a note, the 'feature' has later been removed, and will not be there in the next release.
<bianconeri> ?
<gnomefreak> kwallet will remove alot of other things iirc
<bianconeri> ok what is /prefix??
<Alter-Ego> can you get it from wanting to store passwords for every thing ?
<Alter-Ego> i have removed kwallet but the service still hangs around
<Jucato> Alter-Ego: there's an option to uncheck the [ ]  Enable the KDE Wallet subsystem
<fdoving> now i'll leave for real, got my QT hacking problem sorted. nite.
<Jucato> night fdoving! sweet dreams!
<gnomefreak> night fdoving
<Jucato> bianconeri: the hidden filesystem is basically a "feature" of Kubuntu 6.10 Edgy Eft, soon to be gone in Kubuntu 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<unix_infidel> quick question, why is the ubuntu website registered as .com
<gnomefreak> grrrrrr i kind of liked it
<Theory> will there be a second H release, or is it being skipped?
<bianconeri> Thanx guys....its not really unconvienient it was just kinda alarming
<gnomefreak> unix_infidel: isnt com == community?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: heh no :P
<gnomefreak> but thats what canonical decided on
<Jucato> com == commercial, afaik
<unix_infidel> gnomefreak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.com
<gnomefreak> unix_infidel: it was a joke
<Jucato> oh
<Jucato> lol
<unix_infidel> indeed...laff.
<unix_infidel> :)
<bianconeri> com is comercial but its the first thing that comes into mind...
<weyer> hi
<Jucato> gnomefreak: about /.hidden... maybe you can still have that file and it will work in feisty? or they will (un)patch konqueror not to support it
<weyer> can anybody point me to a noob-usable kubuntu install guide? a friend of mine wants to install it, but i'm only familiar with gentoo
<unix_infidel> Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP 00000060 c0100295 00000294
<gnomefreak> not sure i have to find time to play with it. but there is also dolphin that i can use but again i havent played with that too much either
<weyer> and i don't have the time to do it for him
<unix_infidel> getting this error with 6.10 in vmware server 1.0
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ew... :P
<dvheumen> anyone?
<gnomefreak> Jucato: dont like dolphin?
<gnomefreak> ;)
<BTR_> Hi, im installing Gnome via Adept Manager, but it has hanged at 40% for quite some time now, how do i restart the installation?
<Jucato> gnomefreak: not much... it's nice and small.. too small...
<gnomefreak> it remionds me of nautilus
<gnomefreak> only lighter
<Jucato> gnomefreak: exactly!
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Jucato> dolphin == water animal == nautilus... see the connection? :P
<unix_infidel> I've googled and it has somethign to do with a kernel flag and acpi, so i've altered the grub kernel line, with any help.  Anyone with some insight on the problem.
<gnomefreak> BTR_: stop it and rerun it
<unix_infidel> I believe it has something to do with Laptop pM chips but i cant seem to resolve the isseue.
<Jucato> but at least nautilus can do tabs....
<gnomefreak> Jucato: yep ;)
<BTR_> gnomefreak: Now it wont start:( should i try to use apt-get install gnome-desktop instead?
<unix_infidel> I dont quite understand the forum discussion as the kernel shouldnt have anything to do with the vmware virtualized hardware.
<gnomefreak> BTR_: why not install ubuntu-desktop?
<BTR_> gnomefreak: thats what i was looking for:p
<gnomefreak> BTR_: without errors i cant tell you why its failing
<gnomefreak> BTR_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<BTR_> gnomefreak: It doesnt give me any errors
<gnomefreak> or aptitude -R install ubuntu-desktop ;)
<gnomefreak> BTR_: it may not show them but they might be in a log file for adept. i dont use adept unless testing something for someone :(
<BluesKaj> wow, this is really a pereisistent problem , this %^$#@ thing just won't go away !
<BTR_> gnomefreak: i get this error in Konsole when doing the apt-get thingey
<BTR_> E: Kunne ikke opn lsen /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<BTR_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gnomefreak> close adpet
<gnomefreak> adept*
<BTR_> gnomefreak: how? its not showing with the other open apps
<gnomefreak> BTR_: what do you have open?
<Jucato> !adept crash fix
<ubotu> If adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole: 'sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<gnomefreak> Jucato: this is known issue isnt it
<gnomefreak> i was just thinking about that fact
<gnomefreak> BTR_: please read the above
<Jucato> gnomefreak: which is a known issue? Adept being inadept and sucky? yes it is. :P
<BTR_> Im trying it right now
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: fix anything == shut it off till you can think level headed without it making you want to throw out the window
<gnomefreak> Jucato: ;)
<gnomefreak> the dpkg lock adept crash
<Jucato> gnomefreak: ah no... adept doesn't crash that much... but that factoid is equally useful when you interrupted adept or apt-get and getting a database locked error message :P
<gnomefreak> Jucato: i dont have that issue if i interupt apt-get
<Jucato> heh :)
<Philip5> Raven301: yes, kinda
<BTR_> Now its setting up a lot of things in the console, after i killed the adept. is it becourse adept is picking up where i left?
<Philip5> Raven301: what's up?
<dvheumen> what's the easiest way of setting a static ip address, without breaking network-manager? (it' s mostly for temporary testing)
<gnomefreak> BTR_: maybe.
<BluesKaj> gnomefreak, sometimes there 's just "too much" input here and it gets confusing for me due to the variety of answers  :)
<gnomefreak> i know that feeling all too well
<BTR_> gnomefreak:  now it hanged again:(
<gnomefreak> BTR_: close adept and never open it again ;)
<adaptr> dvheumen: in the network interface dialog
<gnomefreak> BTR_: ask most people that use it it lacks alot of features and often has issues
<BTR_> Is it realy that bad?
<dvheumen> adaptr: where can I find this dialog? in kcontrol?
<gnomefreak> BTR_: for me it was
<adaptr> dvheumen: you don
<adaptr> 't have the Networking panel ?
<BluesKaj> but i did manage to get rid of the offending persistent program which i think i can now upgrade
<gnomefreak> BTR_: some people like it but after using synaptic it got over the adept sucks now its just whats adept ;)
<Raven301> Philip5: pm please about build debs
<Raven301> Philip5: quick ?
<Philip5> oki
<kyle_> Hey there
<adaptr> I'm on my way of making it...
<dvheumen> adaptr: you mean in knetworkmanager or where exactly?
<kyle_> I have a quick question.  I've had a little advice on this and want to see if anyone has any other suggestions.
<BTR_> gnomefreak: oh this sucks, i had to kill at again but then it just started again setting up stuffs - now its stuck again:(
<adaptr> dvheumen: System -> Administration -> Networking, or you can start it from a console with "network-admin"
<kyle_> It used to be when I put a music cd in the drive the folder showed the .wave contents as well as some neat mp3/ogg/etc folders.  Now it shows nothing on the cd.  Data cd/dvds still work.
<BTR_> gnomefreak: Is it possible a reboot might work? does it kill the adept thing?
<gnomefreak> BTR_: sounds like its a memory/adept issue
<gnomefreak> BTR_: try it
<adaptr> BTR_: as long as the package database is in an unstable state, rebooting won't solve anything
<kyle_> I tried renaming .kde and seeing if it was some configuration problem and it didn't help.  I tested and found i can stil rip files off of a cd, but sometimes i have to change to "hdc" instead of "cd0".  If anyone has a suggestion please let me know.
<BTR_> adaptr: How can i then solve this?
<adaptr> BTR_: you really need to run apt-get check, or delve deeper into dpkg
<gnomefreak> i say kill -9 PID
<BTR_> adaptr: But i cant, as soon as the service is killed its starts again right away
<dvheumen> adaptr: nope sorry, don't have it. I'm trying to find it in adept though. I've done a minimalistic install because I hate the loads of apps I'm never going to use
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmm
<gnomefreak> BTR_: when its open can you uncheck the packages you wanted to install
<gnomefreak> BTR_: see if it finishes removing/installing them that way
<gnomefreak> brb
<genii> weird... were there two Edgy releases, one with dash as default shell and another with bash? I have 2 clean installs from iso made at different times and one has bash, one has dash
<genii> Later iso d/l seems to be the bash one
<deth-of-rats> Linux_Galore: tried using xfs from the dapper install... installer crashes at the end :(
* genii ponders 6.10.1?
<Jucato> won't happen...
<dvheumen> tnx going to search for it ;)
<dvheumen> bye
<Jucato> !dash | genii
<ubotu> genii: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<Jucato> genii: the "point release" (6.06.1) seems to be only for LTS releases
<BluesKaj> well, i managed to install the latest version of DeVeDe (2.9)
<gnomefreak> genii: dash is used by system not you. your default has always been bash
<gnomefreak> and dapper uses bash as default for both system and user
<BluesKaj> however , the audio in avi files is still nothing but digital hash ...sounds like white noise ...anyone encounter this problem ?
* gnomefreak wonders if deleting ~/.kde and restarting kde will work
<Jucato> er.. don't delete .kde
<gnomefreak> Jucato: why not its only settings ;)
<Jucato> gnomefreak: also some data
<gnomefreak> it gets re made when restart
<Jucato> mail, feeds, and others
<Jucato> logs too
<gnomefreak> ah see i dont use kmail for mail
<genii> gnomefreak Interesting
<BluesKaj> does anyone here use VLC for converting video files ?
<gnomefreak> genii: you can change either you like to what you like
<Jucato> gnomefreak: but seriously, it might make more sense to actually rename/move ~/.kde than to delete it completely
<gnomefreak> Jucato: true
<nalioth> BluesKaj: try mencoder or transcode
<gnomefreak> Jucato: its always better to move/rename than delete but i never worry about it cause im using a bunch of different desktops for different things
<Jucato> gnomefreak: your call :)
<Jucato> I'm just saying that ~/.kde holds more than settings :)
<gnomefreak> Jucato: it holds everything kde related
<BluesKaj> mencoder seems to only for dvd
<BluesKaj> work
<gnomefreak> BluesKaj: mencoder should work on most video files (ubuntus mplayer includes mencoder) is the reason i would think that
<unix_infidel> Is anyone here running Edgy 6.10 in vmware Server 1.0?
<unix_infidel> I'm getting a Unknown interrupt or fault at EIP when booting.
<BluesKaj> not real good with the command line stuff , gnomefreak :(
<gnomefreak> unix_infidel: not until i can find out how to change the type of ram the mb uses without replacing mb
* gnomefreak refuses to pay 300 USD+ for 128mb
<unix_infidel> gnomefreak: pc100?
<gnomefreak> unix_infidel: no
<Jucato> wth?!?! US$ 300?!?!
<gnomefreak> pc800
<gnomefreak> its rdram
<Jucato> DDR2 ?
<gnomefreak> or something like that
<unix_infidel> ahh, i would just get another desktop.
<gnomefreak> unix_infidel: its cheaper
<unix_infidel> for 300 USD you can get a NICE desktop.;
<acemo> ofcource, that depends what u call nice
<unix_infidel> am2, 1GB, 200GB or so HD.
<marcus_> Okay I instaled compiz and it didn't crash so how can i access the control for it?
<BTR> Now with all the problems, and trying to use Synaptic instead i get "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. ". When i try the dpkg it just still hangs with the adept:(
<foob> what app can let me write html as if i'm writing a text file? ie, i dont have to say <b>this is bold</b> and use all those html tags. i can treat it more like a word processor and hit ctrl+b to turn on bold. but i want the format to be in perfect html (not the ugly word processor style exported html like ms office does)
<Jucato> foob: Quanta, Nvu
<marcus_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gnomefreak> BTR: did you get ubuntu-desktop installed?
<unix_infidel> ewww @ quanta
<BTR> gnomefreak: Now, its still in the installing phase,
<BTR> wtf now it just got on with the installing:D
<Jucato> unix_infidel: any other KDE-app recommendation?
<gnomefreak> BTR: when its done boot into it and we will see what we can do to fix adept
<foob> thanks jucato, nvu is what i was tryin to remember all day
<unix_infidel> Jucato: well nvu isnt kde specific, and its nice, i prefer bluefish.
<unix_infidel> or better yet dreamweaver
<BTR> gnomefreak: Sounds nice, i'll return to you all, later!
<Jucato> unix_infidel: well, I was asking you for something KDE specific... to be able to make use of KDE stuff (kparts and kio)
<BTR> although it gave an error at the following packet:
<unix_infidel> Jucato: i dont run a lot of kde stuff anymore.
<BTR> Stter binfmt-support (1.2.8) op...
<BTR> update-binfmts: warning: /usr/share/binfmts/cli: no executable /usr/bin/cli
<BTR> found, but continuing anyway as you request
<BTR>  * Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support          [ ok ] 
<gnomefreak> BTR: i might not be here so once you get into gnome run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BTR> Does that error mather to anything?
<BTR> gnomefreak: I will:)
<Jucato> unix_infidel: ok. I'll presume then that you don't know... until then, I have to stick to Quanta
<Jucato> but yeah, Quanta could use a really good WYSIWYG...
<unix_infidel> Jucato: don't know...what?
<Jucato> unix_infidel: KDE web editor alternatives
<unix_infidel> Oh, no I thought the question was KDE specific.
<unix_infidel> wasnt*
<Jucato> unix_infidel: it was...<Jucato> unix_infidel: any other KDE-app recommendation?
<Jucato> thanks anyway
<unix_infidel> Jucato: I was referring to foob's question :)
<unix_infidel> I prefer dreamweaver or vim.
<Jucato> unix_infidel: ok... I was asking you another... nvm
<unix_infidel> Both of which can be run on windows or linux.
<Jucato> dreamweaver is open source now?
<unix_infidel> cxoffice.
<Jucato> ok...
<unix_infidel> Aptana is also VERY VERY good IDE>
<acemo> dreamweaver open source? oO
<gnomefreak> acemo: no
<gnomefreak> never will happen
<unix_infidel> There's no reason to, there are more capable editors our there.
<gnomefreak> hell cxoffice is closed source
<unix_infidel> Anyone for my interrupt question with vmware?
<unix_infidel> Google results 1 hit in the forums without any functional solution.
<deth-of-rats> is there any reason i cant use the xfs file system for booting off?
<freeride> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<freeride> hehe
<acemo> someone should buy microsoft and make directx opensource
<flaccid> qhy
<flaccid> why not just get rid of it?
<acemo> hmm
<acemo> that would be good too
<deth-of-rats> sorry,  ihad connection issues... does anyone know why i cant use xfs as the boot partition?
<marcus_> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before the login screen appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<fnord_> trying to setup a linksys wireless g router,some help with the setup would be nice,like what packages i have to install or whatever
<fnord_> also i have a small philips  20$ webcam form wall mart that i need help with
<OrangeLady_> Hello there! I've got a problem with real transparency in yakuake. konsole works fine. Kubuntu edgy, geforce fx 5200, binary nvidia-glx driver from repo, no compiz or beryl
<OrangeLady_> At first, the background is transparent, as supposed to, but after the second F12, transparency is off
<I_Eat_Plastic> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<OrangeLady_> does anybody know this problem?
<zeek> is anybody using XGL?
<dope> can you share a networked folder between a linux and windows computer?
<BluesKaj> dope , yes , but what do you mean a "networked" folder ?
<SolykZ> Bonsoir =)
<dope> like a shared folder on a windows machine.  how would i be able to access it on a linux machine
<BluesKaj> yes
<dope> and is there a way to have a folder on linux show up as a networked folder in windows
<BluesKaj> you have setup your network with samba
<BluesKaj> ?
<flaccid> krusader restores session, wicked
<marcus_> what does it mean no composite extension and where can i get one?
<dope> no i haven't used samba
<dope> not really sure what it is
<SolykZ> I'd like to join the ubuntu-fr channel... However, when i want to connect to #ubuntu-fr, i'm redirected here... why ?
<marcus_> !composite extension
<marcus_> hmmmm
<OrangeLady_> marcus_: where do you get this error?
<BluesKaj> samba is a program which lets you connect to a windows pc thru your home network , assuming you have the pcs aconnected to one another in some way , such as a router or netserver
<BluesKaj> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<OrangeLady_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager
<flaccid> samba is not windows dependant
<OrangeLady_> marcus_: composite managers are used for 3d and accelerated graphics effects
<m4jqp> how do i install an older version of a package?
<flaccid> and you don't need a router. wtf is a netserver? :)
<flaccid> m4jqp: download the .deb and install by cli or gui
<m4jqp> flaccid, thx
<OrangeLady_> does anybody else use yakuake with real transparency?
<marcus_> orangelady_: I am missing a component for compiz which I think is aiglx. trying to figure it all out.
<flaccid> np
<OrangeLady_> marcus_: for compiz you need either xgl or aiglx
<OrangeLady_> marcus_: do you understand german?
<marcus_> OrangeLady_: I installed xgl from repositories, but not exactly working. no i dont speak german.
<OrangeLady_> what kind of graphic card do you have and which kubuntu release are you using?
<marcus_> OrangeLady_: I have a intel 945 and am using 6.06.
<dope> if i have a linux box with a card reader and i have a linux box without one is there a way to use the card reader from the other computer through the network
<zeek> does anyone know a nice how to page to get xgl running on my kubuntu 6.10 nvidia box?
<BluesKaj> zeek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<Jucato> zeek: the topic in #ubuntu-xgl has some pages
<dope> http://www.enzopanini.com/kitty/
<marcus_> yay beryk works hehehe
<TheDebugger> zeek: You want beryl
<marcus_> *beryl too
<TheDebugger> zeek: And on 6.10, you want AIGLX, not GLX
<hamiii> Original problem was dhclient ath0 doesn't return a lease. I can iwlist ath0 scan and see 3 access points but iwconfig ath0 ap address followed by iwconfig shows no access point associated.
<BluesKaj> beryl sucks :)
<hamiii> What next?
<dope> is there a file that'll execute everytime kubuntu starts up so i can execute commands like starting a apache server?
<TheDebugger> ~/.kde/Autostart/ You can put scripts in that folder
<hamiii> If you install apache it should start when you boot
<dope> bash scripts?
<hamiii> dope have you already install apache?
<OrangeLady_> marcus_: According to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX, it sounds like aiglx is the better choice for your graphic card
<dope> i have xampp
<zeek> thanx for the info, I was afk
<OrangeLady_> marcus_: you find installation instructions there, too
<OrangeLady_> marcus_: edgy does have aiglx per default, though, so if there is no big reason to stick to dapper, upgrade to edgy
<hamiii> dope look at inetd it will let xampp start when someone connects to the port
<OrangeLady_> marcus_: and there's also beryl, which seems to be used more right now
<OrangeLady_> marcus_: why do you need compiz, anyway?
<dope> i just want it to autostart
<hamiii> dope: then the correct way is to add a scipt the /etc/init.d and then put a link for the correct runlevel
<OrangeLady_> anybody using yakuake with real transparency?
<Jucato> OrangeLady_: there's a #yakuake channel btw
<OrangeLady_> jucato: i know, i am there, too, but no luck
<Jucato> just your luck that Sho, the current maintainer, is sleeping :)
<OrangeLady_> jucato: well actually he answered me once, told me to click "save as default", i told him, that i already did, and no answer so far...
<OrangeLady_> jucato: i didn't even know, he's the maintainer
<Jucato> hm... where were you able to get "real" transparency for yakuake anyway... real transparency shows everything beneath it, including windows
<OrangeLady_> jucato: yes, it's real transparency, as you can see here: http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=yakuake1stkr6.png
* Jucato takes a peek
<OrangeLady_> jucato: how i did this? just enabled transparency in kde (kompmgr is installed by defauld in edgy) after installing nvidia-glx drivers
<Jucato> aaaah
<Jucato> you're using kompmgr then
<OrangeLady_> right
<Jucato> didn't mention that tidbit earlier :P
<OrangeLady_> jucato: well, actually i didn't know it back then...  :|
<Jucato> hm... ok... without kompmgr, do you still get pseudo-transparency in other yakuake tabs other than the first one?
<OrangeLady_> yes, that's the setup i used before using kompmgr
<Jucato> so this only happened when you started using kompmgr?
<OrangeLady_> yes, i changed the color-scheme to black on white, and in konsole i get real transparency without any problems
<OrangeLady_> when starting yakuake for the first time, it's also transparent. But after it slides up and I do F12 (which brings it back down again), transparency is gone
<dave_> [13:43]  <soulrider> i think i gonna have to install windou$
<Jucato> OrangeLady_: hm.. let me try to install yakuake
<james> can someone foward the link to the drapper to edgy upgrade tutorial
<Jucato> !upgrade | james
<ubotu> james: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<james> cheers
<OrangeLady_> jucato: that's cool, thanx
<Jucato> OrangeLady_: what schema are you using for Yakuake?
<genii> Does anyone know of a text-to-speech port? eg: Festival or similar
<Jucato> !kttsd | genii
<ubotu> kttsd: a Text-to-Speech system for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1925 kB, installed size 3940 kB
<genii> Jucato Thx :)
<OrangeLady_> jucato: do you color-schema?
<OrangeLady_> jucato: *mean color-schema...
<foob> where do i store options for xterm configuration?
<Jucato> OrangeLady_: the one that you have selected in right-click -> Settngs -> Schema in Yakuake
<genii> foob .startx or .Xsession
<Jucato> xterm?
<OrangeLady_> jucato: well, i have a german desktop, so it's a little different, but i guess, it's black on white
<genii> Jucato Yeah you can add your xterm options to .Xsession
<Jucato> ah...
<Jucato> OrangeLady_: heh I couldn't even get it transparent at all :P
<OrangeLady_> jucato: are you using kompmgr, too?
<Jucato> yep
<OrangeLady_> jucato: well then, you'll have to call up your windows menu first
<genii> foob What sort of options are you trying to preserve?
<foob> font size
<premier> why cant I join the #java channel? It says I have to be intentified
<premier> how do I identify myself?
<Jucato> premier: you have to register your nick
<foob> cuz #java are jerks :P?
<Jucato> !register | premier
<ubotu> premier: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<premier> I am registered
<genii> foob So long as it has a viable xterm command option it should work.
<james> nickserv identify?
<Jucato> premier: have you identified?
<premier> no, I was never told how
<OrangeLady_> jucato: you can do that by either right clicking on the title bar, or a keyboard shortcut, depending on your kde setup it might be alt+f3 or alt+menu
<genii> premier    /msg nickserv identify <password>
<Jucato> premier: /msg nickeserv identify <password>
<Jucato> OrangeLady_: yeah, I know how to get there. thank you :)
<Jucato> but what settings?
<genii>    *nickserv*
<Jucato> lol sorry... nickserv
<Jucato> I have konversation setup to auto identify... so..
* genii slaps Jucato's wrist
<OrangeLady_> jucato: for just now, try opacity, you should see a slider there
<OrangeLady_> jucato: slide it down and see, what happens
<OrangeLady_> jucato: this is just temporary, though
<Jucato> ah ok.. that one :P
<Jucato> yeah it seems like a temporary solution only...
<premier_> thanks
<genii> Wow, this is weird... I am doing a large cp to a usb drive. On 'top' the load keeps ping-ponging from cpu0 to cpu1
<OrangeLady_> to get it fixed, you'll have to go to ->extended(first item in the windows menu, i hope that's what it's called)  -> special ? for this program
<Jucato> OrangeLady_: seems like Yakuake doesn't work well with kompmgr... really have to ask Sho about that....
<premier_> genii: do you remeber all that trouble we had with my tvtuner?  have you had any new thoughts on that?
<genii> premier_ Ah, you had the usb tuner?
<james> premier; what's the tuner card?
<gop> hey one question
<gop> everytime I run apt-get or synpatec or update
<malik_> !urdu
<gop> I get vmplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urdu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gop> to prompt me this
<gop> The file /etc/vmware/vmnet8/dhcpd/dhcpd.conf that this program was about to
<gop> install already exists.  Overwrite?
<james> hahahahha wow that's fucked
<gop> it tries to probe
<gop> why do I get such error
<OrangeLady_> jucato: you're right, that's what i thought all along, i just wanted to make sure it wasn't something i missed
<Jucato> ok..
<malik_> !urdu fonty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urdu fonty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malik_> !urdu font
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urdu font - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Jucato removes yakuake and turns kompmgr off
<genii> malik_ Hangon I know this one gimme a minute
<OrangeLady_> jucato: thanx a lot, anyways
<n8k99> !kompmgr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompmgr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> OrangeLady_: no problem
<Jucato> n8k99: it's KWin's composite manager
<n8k99> oh right - I have had no problems with it since dapper
<genii> malik_  ttf-paktype    is the package you want
<n8k99> sometimes a little slow
<Jucato> sort of...
<Jucato> it's a bit better now in KDE 3.5.5... but still...
<genii> !ttf-paktype | malik_
<ubotu> ttf-paktype: PakType free OpenType Urdu fonts. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0-4 (edgy), package size 341 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<malik_> i have both......ttf-paktype as well as ttf-nafees but still alot of articles on urdupoint.com are not properly diplayed
<n8k99> yes, but I do like how it maintains the usability of kwin
<n8k99> or at least not damaging it too terribly, Jucato
<Jucato> and the stability of kwin (mostly)
<premier_> genii: sorry for the slow response... yeah I had the usb tuner
<genii> malik_ Sorry I'm out of ideas then
<malik_> genii: are an urdu reader?
<malik_> genii: are you an urdu reader?
<genii> premier_ No, no new ideas lately :(
<genii> malik_ No, but someone else another day needed urdu fonts so I remembered there was a package for it
<malik_> oki hanx for trying anyways
<malik_> thanx
<malik_> sorry my hand is bit injured
<n8k99> I'm on a Powerbook and want to move the right button off of F12 & onto fn+option so I can use yakuake
<malik_> bad typo
<genii> malik_ My primary language is English, I can understand some german and some french but not for conversation much
<n8k99> any ideas what the keynumber I need to substitute
<malik_> mine is eng n urdu both
<premier_> genii: oh well...  hey, when you helped me swap the capslock and backspace, you said to put the code into a file so it would start everytime x starts
<premier_> .Xsession was the name of the file
<premier_> ~/.Xsession
<premier_> anyway, it wont do it
<genii> premier_ Yeah I remember :)
<BluesKaj> is there a capslock defeat like the windows one ?
<premier_> I have to go in there manually everytime I restart my computer
<genii> premier_ Well, you may have to sudo to put it there. Or does it replace each time or something?
<premier_> "like the windows one"?
<premier_> I had to download a program to fix mine, BluesKaj.  How did you do it?
<BluesKaj> yup, premier_ there's a small proggy that runs on startup in windows
<premier_> no, but I dont have to put a sudo in there when I do it manually
<BluesKaj> check capsunlock in google
<genii> premier_ To edit the . files I'm pretty sure you need to do something like   sudo nano    or sudo kwrite      whatever. If it writes there OK but each boot/startx wipes it you can try puttin the xmodmap command int he .startx same way
<premier_> genii: I didnt follow that. I can edit my .Xsession file no problem... of course, I created it
<premier_> I thought maybe I misspelled something
<genii> premier_ No, .Xsession is right.
<premier_> is there somewhere else i can put it?
<premier_> It doesnt seem to "whipe it out" if that means what I think it does
<genii> premier_ You could try in the .startx  file. It should be located in your home dir
<gop> dam vmplayer
<premier_> I dont have a .startx file
<gop> The file /etc/vmware/vmnet1/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases that this program was about to
<gop> install already exists.  Overwrite? [y
<gop> why does it keep saying this
<gop> when I do updates
<gop> invoke-rc.d: initscript vmware-player, action "start" failed.
<gop> dpkg: error processing vmware-player (--configure):
<gop> k I must be doing something wrong
<genii> premier_ Well, you can create one, same as before. Then in the file put the xmodmap command
<stdin> gop: you can try just removing that file
<premier_> alright, hopefully that'll work
<premier_> by the way, I fixed the repeats
<genii> premier_ Cool
<gop> stdin,  how
<gop> :)
<gop> rm -rf inovke-rc.d
<stdin> gop: sudo rm /etc/vmware/vmnet1/dhcpd/dhcpd.leases
<genii> Anyone have an idea why cpu load keeps ping-ponging between 2 cpus? I thought smp kernel was supposed to symmetrically load the processors
<gop> : vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<gop> thanks
<stdin> gop: try purging the package and reinstalling
<genii> stdin Yeah purge was my next thought
<gop> apt-remove
<gop>  vmplayer
<stdin> gop: sudo apt-get --purge remove vmplayer
<stdin> genii, if all else fails, purge it. that's my motto :)
<genii> stdin Well otherwise it's conf files are all still around etc
<genii> and maybe broken deps
<stdin> shame there isn't a switch that will do the same in ~/ tho
<genii> Anyone familiar/has done cross-compiling from i386 for ARM or similar?
<unix_infidel> genii: i believe the debian nslug project has some documentation on that.
<james> booyakasha jungle is massive
<genii> unix_infidel Thanks :)
<unix_infidel> genii: np, arm is pretty useless for the desktop though.
<unix_infidel> so just beware if you plan on compiling a full set of packages for an arm based desktop.
<gop> oh I installed vmplayer from the  binary from vmware.com
<genii> unix_infidel Well, I mainly want to reprogram an ARM based DSL modem
<unix_infidel> genii: to do what?
<genii> unix_infidel To be a simple samba server
<unix_infidel> genii: get a linksys nslug for that.
<unix_infidel> there's a full debian distro for it.
<stdin> gop: then why are you installing it from a package now then?
<genii> Interesting
<gop> no I mean when I do apt-get isntall anysoftware
<gop> stdin,
<gop> I get that prmpt
<unix_infidel> genii: its like 20-30 b ucks.
<gop> I then tryed to unistall using vmware-uninstall.pl
<gop> but it still thier
<gop> brb
<genii> unix_infidel Is there some JTAG kit with it?
<stdin> gop: but dpkg is trying to install vmware-player
<unix_infidel> not sure, i thought the api was extensible.
<unix_infidel> i'd be surprised if the hardware wasnt there on the nslug.
<genii> unix_infidel OK I'll check it out
<stdin> gop: try: you can
<stdin> opps
<genii> elinks www.nslug.org
<genii> oooops :)
<stdin> gop: try: apt-get --purge remove vmware-player
<unix_infidel> genii: honestly, i dont quite understand how you're oging to do it.
<dennister> hey kids :)
<unix_infidel> i mean a dsl modem only has one eth0
<gop> stdin,  I will try
<unix_infidel> and an nslug has multiple io stuff.
<unix_infidel> a dsdl modem doesnt compare.
<genii> unix_infidel This is a combo wired eth0 and wlan modem. So my idea is to use it as a gatekeeper over wireless to a wired NAS
<gop> sweet
<gop> stdin,  it worked
<stdin> great :)
<unix_infidel> genii: well, why not just use a dedicated SOHO NAS like the NSLUG
<gop> dpkg - warning: while removing vmware-player, directory `/etc/vmware' not empty so not removed."
<dennister> I'm having trouble installing any version of ubuntu on an old Pentium II with 255MB of ram...any ideas where I can get hold of breezy?
<gop> well worked let me see apt know
<unix_infidel> its super cost effective for SOHO operations if you dont want to dedicated intranet system resources to that.
<genii> unix_infidel Does it do iSCSI ?
<stdin> gop: you can remove /etc/vmware manually, and if you want vmware again, you'll have to reinstall it
<unix_infidel> genii: nah.  I belive its limitations are USB and ethernet
<gop> stdin,  thanks
<stdin> you're welcome gop
<unix_infidel> you honestly wouldnt expect iSCSI out of a 20 dollar NAS would ya :P
<genii> unix_infidel One can hope :)
<gop> oh that fixed apt  error sweet
<unix_infidel> good luck to ya, come find me once you get a setup complete, i'd be interested in mirroring your setup.
<dennister> i mean, so far i've tried dapper i386, the alternate-install daper i386, and xubuntu dapper i386...always hangs at "Mounting root file systems"
<stdin> dennister: don't know if breezy will work, but you can d/l it here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/breezy/release/
<dennister> testing lag
<genii> unix_infidel Have you seen FreeNAS?
<computer> i tried to download flightgear from synaptic, it's going at 3kb/sec, why is it this slow
<Norty> Konversation shows lag at 630 ms
<BluesKaj> 266 here
<unix_infidel> genii: cant say that i have.
<groman> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<computer> a
<unix_infidel> genii: honestly, i've never done extensive FBSD work.
<genii> unix_infidel  http://ww.freenas.org    <-- embedded nas server with wireless and iSCSI
<e1> !fbsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dennister> stdin: thx! so far it's the *only* distro i've ever been able to successfully install on the PII
<gop> is thier a way to install ipod firmware  in linux
<e1> genii http://ww.freenas.org  don't wor
<e1> k
<genii> www then perhaps
<e1> genii as in clicking ur link don't work
<unix_infidel> genii: my requirements arent that stringent, i dont need iscsi, if i needed wireless i'd setup a dedicated NAS with a p3 and a good amount of RAM with a linux compatible wireless device.
<genii> (I am on commandline and switching between elinks on one console and ircii on another console, no cut/paste available easily)
<unix_infidel> genii: use screen.
<BluesKaj> yeah, dennister ... breezy installed on an old MMX P2 233mhz box i had a while back , but it ran pretty slow
<genii> unix_infidel Geez I forgot about screen LOL
<stdin> dennister: that's the DVD iso I think, found the CD image here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/kubuntu/5.10/
<dennister> well, this is a loaner I'm trying to give some high school students with their first apartment, so they need something
<unix_infidel> you can use its copy paste buffer.
<genii> very cool
<phobiac> dennister: You're installing breezy on an older computer?
<dennister> yepper...even found some pc100 ram to buy, which was an achievement in itself
<BluesKaj> what about ubuntu lite ...isn't there such a distro , especially for low memory and slower old pcs
<BluesKaj> ?
<phobiac> dennister: If it runs slow try using a window manager other than gnome
<genii> xubuntu <-- good for older PCs
<stdin> gop, which ipod firmware, the updates from apple?
<noob> in edgy, do i change the boot splash resolution the same way as i do it in dapper (modify the menu.lst)?
<unix_infidel> BluesKaj: i call that ubuntu server.
<phobiac> ^ What genii said
<unix_infidel> and then just write a build script upon it.
<dennister> yes, that's why i had tried xubuntu 6.06
<BluesKaj> no previous to 6.06
<dennister> but like i said, no dapper installation would actually install
<unix_infidel> dennister: why not try debian or DSL?
<dennister> previous to 6.06...that's why i was trying to find breezy?
<phobiac> Ah, okay
<dennister> cause these are teenagers who have no exp. with linux at all...ubuntu derivatives are good for newbies
<dennister> and I'd be able to support them :) which i couldn't with debian
* genii thinks fondly of fvwm2
<dennister> fvwm2?
<genii> I think there was even some fvwm95 thing too
<stdin> it's a window mamager
<genii> dennister A window manager
<genii> minimalistic but somewhat windoze-reminiscent
<dennister> k...i figured that from the 'wm' is it feather?
<dennister> heard good stuff about feather, but apparently it's hard to find nowadays, too, like breezy
<unix_infidel> actuallym, its pretty decent.
<noob> in edgy, do i change the boot splash resolution the same way as i do it in dapper (modify the menu.lst)? anyone???
* unix_infidel is surprised you got edgy to boot.
<premier_> hey, does anyone here use kopete?
<Norty> once or twice.
<stdin> sometimes
<premier_> how do you get it to play a sound when someone has immed you?
<james> yeah i do
<premier_> or do something to get my attention
<BluesKaj> what's kubuntu 5.10 live cd , named ?
<phobiac> premier_: What are you using? Kopete?
<genii> hoary
<james> settings
<james> notification settings
<stdin> in kopete, go to settings "Configure Notifications"
<premier_> kopete
<phobiac> Read what james and stdin said.
<james> Settings > Notification Settings
<james> just to reitterate :p
<phobiac> Hmm, for me it's Settings > Configure Notifications
<james> i started upgrading to edgy, and half way through the "apt-get install -f" no sound will play
<james> maybe we've got different versions of kopete
<phobiac> We must
<james> 0.11.1
<stdin> BluesKaj: it'll be kubuntu-5.10-live-i386.iso (for x86)
<n8k99> james: you chose australian english as your default language didn't you
<phobiac> 0.12.3
<james> yeah
<n8k99> james: that's the difference
<james> oh serious?
<BluesKaj> dennister, I have the breezy live cd. I don't remember whether it has the install to HDD option or not ...if you want i can send it to you
<n8k99> james: yup. here in the US we _Configure Notifications_ while you chaps in Oz realize that Notifications need Configuration
<stdin> BluesKaj: the 5.10 live cd wont have the install option, it was introduced in dapper
<BluesKaj> ok, bummer :(
<n8k99> james: my wife is aussie, so I have a front row seat in the subtle linguistic differences
<jordo23> does anyone know how you switch KDM themes?
<james> hahahahha
<james> n8k99
<somerville32> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<james> faircall somerville32 :P
<BluesKaj> somerville32, get a life
<BluesKaj> :)
<n8k99> somerville32: was that addressed to us?
<Jucato> jordo23: you can either edit config files manually, or install something like the kdmtheme app to manage them through kcontrol
<james> i believe so
<somerville32> Yes. Please take off-topic chatter to -offtopic please.
<somerville32> :)
<james> but it was on topic
<james> we were discussing the linguistic differences between language builds
<n8k99> I was explaining why two users had different descriptions to find identical features
<stdin> not in the context of a support channel :p
<james> finee :p
<genii> Is there a Xen kernel for 6.10 ?
<jager> ?
<BluesKaj> does anyone have experience with avidemux converting avi to mpeg2 ?
<lysergic> name tryptamine
<phobiac> We were confused on why they were different, and n8k99 supported us by explaining why. :P
<lysergic> whoops
<lysergic> sorry XD
<n8k99> jordo23: System Settings > Advanced > Login Manager
<Murrlin> good evening once again
<jager> BluesKaj: i used tovid last time i had to
<Murrlin> man is this gonna feel silly if it's simply answered, but, I have a problem with my Adept program, an error window tells me that another instance is already running
<BluesKaj> yeah, tovid fails half the time in my setup :(
<stdin> genii: xen-image-xen0-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0 ?
<Murrlin> but its not, to the best of my knowledge. What can I do?
<tryptamine> have u checked a task manager to see if the process is running?
<genii> stdin Thx :)
<Murrlin> like top?
<stdin> :)
<tryptamine> yeah
<stdin> Murrlin: try, sudo fuser -k /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<jordo23> Jucato: How do I get this to stop listing everytime I install a new piece of software?
<Jucato> jordo23: those are probably packages that have been left orphaned. if you're sure that they are no longer needed, you can run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<Murrlin> nothing shown
<stdin> Murrlin: that should kill the process that was using the  database, try adept again now
<Murrlin> o
<jordo23> Jucato: That's what I thought, but it does say that it will remove 483MB of data....is this normal?
<Jucato> jordo23: not really sure... depends on how many stuff is listed, I guess
<Murrlin> eh I still got the popup error message
<e1> what's the firefox extension that downloads youtube videos?
<Jucato> just double check the listed packages and make sure nothing is very critical
<n8k99> e1: video download or down-them-all
<genii> Amazing Media Browser perhaps?
<genii> e1 Down-them-all is great
<e1> n8k99 thx alot, where could i get video download
<e1> genii i think i installed download them all, i'll go see how i use it lol
<n8k99> mozilla.com has all the extensions
<BluesKaj> Jucato, autoremove is dangerous , it takes out more than just orphaned pkgs , it also dumps a lot of needed dependencies in my experience
<stdin> Murrlin: do you get any output with "sudo ps aux grep apt" ?
<BluesKaj> well interdependencies would be a better word
<genii> Jucato , BluesKaj Yeah, I would use with care. Last time I pruned my sql stopped working
<Jucato> that's why I said to double check :)
<jordo23> Jucato: Trying to pastebin, but it is running slow....one sec
<stdin> !pastebin | Murrlin
<ubotu> Murrlin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jucato> I don't use it... as I usually use aptitude with purge...
<jordo23> Jucato:  http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/850726
<Murrlin> there's nothing to paste :)
<stdin> is that a no then?
<Murrlin> just a konversation =caption ... line
<Murrlin> -caption
<stdin> hmm, strange
<Murrlin> but thanks for the pastebin reminder :D
<stdin> :p
<BluesKaj> yeah , Jucato , that's a much more specific way of ridding files
<genii> stdin perhaps | grep whatever ?
<Murrlin> I did add the | between aux and grep
<stdin> did I not put the pipe in?
<n8k99> e1: try this link https://addons.mozilla.org/search.php?app=firefox&q=video&cat=5&type=E&appfilter=firefox&platform=null&date=null&sort=newest&perpage=10
<genii> Murrlin Ah, OK :)
<Jucato> oh wow, jordo23: DON'T autoremove
<stdin> Murrlin: try sudo apt-get update from konsole to see if you get an error there?
<Jucato> I guess you'll have to live with it showing... but DO NOT autoremove... :(
<jordo23> Jucato: Yeah....what's going on there?
<stdin> jordo23: looks like kubuntu-desktop was removed or something
<VORTEX> hello
<jordo23> Jucato: Is there any way to solve this?
<Jucato> yeah, did you remove kubuntu-desktop previously?
<jordo23> Jucato: no.....
<Jucato> can you check if it's installed?
<e1> n8k99 thx alot for the link
<n8k99> np
<Murrlin> hrmmm
<dennister> lots of time kubuntu-desktop gets removed when u try to remove or purge something else...wierd
<VORTEX> i don't know
<Murrlin> I get errors but not a 'in use' error
<dennister> it's easy to miss, too, that it's being removed
<jordo23> Jucato: I guess it was.....
<stdin> Murrlin: is that just URL errors?
<Murrlin> yes
<jordo23> Jucato: What does that package do?
<stdin> Murrlin: adept should work then??
<Jucato> jordo23: install it again. it's just a meta-package that points to everything that is installed by default on a Kubuntu desktop.
<Murrlin> it does
<Murrlin> I wonder which step fixed the problem
<jordo23> Jucato: In progress
<VORTEX> hoy es jueves
<stdin> Murrlin: maybe it was the fuser cammend, but adept took it's time to realise :p
<stdin> *command
<Murrlin> heh quite odd
<genii> There should be some --really-force  remove for kubuntu-desktop
<Murrlin> thank you for the helps
<stdin> np Murrlin, glad it works now :)
<Murrlin> as am I
<Agent_86> hello
<Agent_86> stupid easy question i hope
<Murrlin> cat cookies | stdin
<stdin> Yum!
<stdin> :p
<Murrlin> teehee
<genii> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Agent_86> is it possible to get an ipod to use usb 2.0 with kubuntu?
* genii snickers
<dennister> k, i have some questions in regards to dsl, dry/dsl, voip...can anyone fill me in on some basics?
<genii> dennister I can perhaps give you some info. I work at an ISP that supplies DSL on dry copper
<TheDebugger> Agent_86: It doesn't use it?
<Agent_86> in kinfocenter it will only put it on usb 1
<dennister> genii: wonderful... i understood everything u wrote except what 'dry copper' means?
<Agent_86> but it shows a usb 2 controller
<genii> dennister "dry copper" or "dry line" is a telephone line with no telephone service on it but you can still put an internet connection eg: DSL on it
<Agent_86> and it is the 5g video ipod
<dennister> wonderful...i'll be moving in a month and want to dump both bell canada's traditional landline account, as well as the cable ISP account
<kai> wasup people
<genii> dennister Ma Bell still charges upstream providers like Vonage etc a "maintainance fee" for dry lines, typically about $10 a month
<Agent_86> weird eh?
<kai> Does linux offer anyhting that will let me throttle my downstream bandwith on anycomputer?
<dennister> that's what i've been using for years...cable modem for broadband internet (no modem, only nic in the computer boxes), together with a d-link wireless 4-pt router
<Murrlin> ttfn.
<dennister> so i guess I'll need a dsl modem, right?
<genii> dennister Yeah, make sure you get one that is not USB only. eg: rj45
<BluesKaj> just use a dsl router , cat 5 style
<premier_> hey, even though Ive turned off automatic screen savers I keep get the x windows screen saver when I watch a movie.  Whats the deal?
<dennister> so this dlink 624 will be useless, right?
<BluesKaj> what kind of ports ?
<e1> does anyone know why all of a sudden my synaptic is downloading at 200 BYTES per second, sooooo slow, actually i doubt it's downloading, i'm trying to get flightgear from synaptic
<genii> dennister I'm not familiar with that model. If it has a physical LAN plug should be OK. If USB only then no good
<tek_> Hello everyone... anyone have any experience with getting treo's to sync with kontact?
<dennister> it's physical lan...thing is, i won't even need a router probably, cause i'll be living alone without my son and his pc
<genii> dennister Well, if you plan to run a voip service you will still need a router, unless you stick to some softphone (software)
<dennister> i don't want to run a service for others, just myself as a way to avoid monopolistic providers
<jordo23> Jucato: After installing kubuntu-desktop and logging off things look a bit different now.....
<dennister> and the isp I will probably get the dsl connection and dry line from will probably provide the dsl modem
<Jucato> look? as in themes and stuff?
<jordo23> Jucato: Not that different, but was it a problem that I technically was running Ubuntu with KDE installed (Not stock Kubuntu)?
<Jucato> aaaah
<BluesKaj> dennister, the dlink 624, looks good for ethernet dhcp , wired cat 5 dsl , even :)
<Jucato> kde-core installed?
<jordo23> Jucato: Yeah, and some of the apps are a little different...
<genii> dennister For a dedicated voip phone which doesn't need the computer on all the time to be connected thru say the USB port, it needs a separate connection as if it is a computer on an internal LAN
<Jucato> kubuntu-desktop also installs the kubuntu-default-settings package, which sets Kubuntu's default appearance
<dennister> genii: ok, now u lost me :) I plan to use my old regular phone most of the time for local calls/ringing...and hope to use the voip connection for long distance, but to have no Ma Bell account
<tek_> anyone have any experience getting a palm device to sync with kontact?
<jordo23> Jucato: It isn't that big a deal, as most of the appearance is still the same, but the Kicker menu is certainly different....
<jordo23> Jucato: Can I get the kicker menu back to how I had it?
<dennister> my old regular phone doesn't have a usb connection, but I guess it will need to be connected somehow to the computer's dsl modem, right?
<jordo23> Jucato: I.e. the frequently used programs list is gone and stuff...
<Jucato> jordo23: um yes.. just set it up again...
<Jucato> jordo23: right-click panel -> Configure Panel -> Menus options
<genii> dennister If you have no regular telehpne service on the telephone line to which your DSL is connected, a regular telephone will just have dead air. There are rj-11 to usb adapters where you can plug your old phone into your computer to use over internet but then again, your computer needs to be on all the time for it to work
<dennister> ok...and it will be on online all the time, it is a mythtv-server, after all
<dennister> but I'd have to buy the adapter to attach the old phone to the dsl modem, that rj-11 to usb adapter, right?
<genii> dennister Some voip providers have an embedded device that is basically a LAN plug on one side and on the other side you plug your old telephone in, but again, this behaves as if it is another computer on an internal network etc
<BluesKaj> Mythtv, what a pita
<dennister> BluesKaj: pita?
<genii> dennister At my work here we use an rj11 to usb device called a tigerphone, works great with voip
<BluesKaj> this is a family ch , dennister , can't spell it out :)
<genii> pita= pain in the arse
<dennister> lol...pain in the a
<genii> (loosely translated)
<stdin> like rtfm = read the *fine* manual :)
<BluesKaj> yup
<genii> stdin LOL perhaps "flippin" manual
<dennister> hey, i don't have a tv anymore :), don't want a Bell account, and am hoping to dump rogers completely, too
<dennister> now if i can only get an apartment with satellite instead of cable...
<stdin> genii: yeah, that's more accurate :p
<BluesKaj> tried mythtv ...got it 90% done then i ran into the setup interface GUI...lost 40 IQ points just looking at it :)
<jordo23> Jucato: Do you use a specific icon package for Kubuntu?
<dennister> get this: the "E-care Consultant" at Rogers didn't know what an "operating system" was...she thought it was a person who ran a machine
<jordo23> Jucato: It switched my icons and some are now larger than the others...
<Jucato> jordo23: Crystal SVG most of the time
<genii> Jucato Scalable Vector icons??
<genii> interesting concept
<Jucato> genii: that's the name of the icon theme
<genii> Jucato Ah, OK :) Got me excited for a minute ROFL
<jordo23> Jucato: Yeah.....those look better, my Multimedia icon in my Kicker menu was the only one that was larger....looked wierd
<Jucato> and yes, SVG's are used, then PNG icons for the sizes are generated
<dennister> but she did know enough to immediately tell me, "the problem is on your setup", and when i told her it worked fine on my setup, but with the other "operating system" she said "the server is down"...i told her it wasn't, cause i could access it fine with the other os on the same machine
<Jucato> genii: what, you didn't know about SVG icons?
<Jucato> Linux is full of them :)
<genii> Jucato No, it's news to me :) I used to do some VRML stuff with embedded SVG but not for a while now
<jordo23> Jucato: Do you use superkaramba widgets?
<dennister> all the standard excuses and passing the buck techniques, but didn't know what an operating system was...i'm still lmao
<Jucato> jordo23: no
<genii> Jucato like mapservers etc
<unix_infidel> hmm, should i not expect firefox 2.0 in dapper repos?
<Jucato> genii: look into /usr/share/icons... you'll see some SVG icons there
<Jucato> unix_infidel: afaik, no... not really sure though
<genii> Jucato Cool, thx
<BluesKaj> dennister, the support ppl follow a script and as you ask the question they type it into the database and it searches it for an answer as close to your words as possible ...well that's the way it'supposed to work:)
<dennister> BluesKaj: yes, and the standard excuses are right there at the top of their scripts for them
<dennister> just goes to show u why i want to dump rogers as my isp...i'm still lmao at that 'consultant' and that was a week ago now
<BluesKaj> yeah , no1 is ,did you turn the power on?
<genii> BluesKaj If you get assigned a static IP from IAMA and call Bell for instance telling them you don't care for the DHCP IP your router gets look out for the crapstorm
<genii> *IANA*
<dennister> crapstorm? what do u mean? what do they do/say?
<genii> dennister They want to rent you an IP that belongs to them so you get the runaround to the sales dept and back
<BluesKaj> really, what happens genii ?...I'm using a Bell supplied router, the siemens speedstream 6300
<BluesKaj> oops
<dennister> o i c...i couldn't get through even to bell sales...gave up real fast...can't see how they think they're going to get customers away from rogers if they can't even answer ur call
<jordo23> Jucato: Wierd....it didn't fix the apt problem....going to pastebin...one second...
* BluesKaj is a prisoner to bell ..all my services , phone , tv & internet
<unix_infidel> anyone here used the psychocats firefox update script?
<genii> Eventually in that case I got a tech on the phone who tried to explain to me how it wasn't possible then I told him what netmask changes to make on *their* side
<BluesKaj> did he offer you a job ? :)
<dennister> i think i'm going with Toronto FreeNet for ISP via dry/dsl, they even give u a static IP for only an additinal $5/mth...not like rogers who wants u to have a busines account at $90/mth b4 u get a statitc IP
<tryptamine> does "sudo apt-get install -f" install every package or what?... cos it's taking a shite long time
<genii> dennister I'm head admin there :)
<dennister> genii? at the Toronto FreeNet?
<genii> dennister Yup
<dennister> u gotta be kidding!
<genii> nope
<unix_infidel> anyone?
<dennister> lol...i just had a meeting with Ken today
<genii> dennister Cool :)
<dennister> I'm starting as an HR volunteer next week
<genii> dennister If you were in the office you saw the stack of machines I'm working on right now
<jordo23> Jucato: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/850742  (Note the different MB amount....)
<dennister> hey, it's all the PII's and III's from the city, right?
<genii> dennister Yup :)
<tryptamine> ure using PII's and III's??
<dennister> it's a small, small world...especially considering this is a worldwide irc channel
<Mightily-Oats> hey all, about to install edgy (going to take a crack at it again), and was wondering if someone could help me out. the problems i have had are, when in vim, the keys on the keyboard dont work as they do in dapper (this happens only when using vim in sudo), and also, i was wondering, how i change the boot splash res, and disable the window manager logon?
<genii> tryptamine We got about 2500 old systems from the city of Toronto to install linux on and redistribute to ppl with no computers or internet
<tryptamine> oooh, that's pretty cool :)
<tryptamine> spreading the open source love :p
<fowlduck> hi people
<dennister> it's actually those donated pc's that i heard about in the ubuntutoronto group that made me look seriously at the freenet...it's giving you customers and volunteers already :)
<BluesKaj> what ppl , genii ?
<genii> tryptamine So in the office I have an ubuntu mirror and am auto-installing headless machines with netboot
<tryptamine> i see i see
<tryptamine> similar idea to this $100 laptop ive heard about
<tryptamine> minus the $100
<genii> BluesKaj The requirements from the city are that wherever the computers go, we need to record the postal code , they have some poverty index based on postal code
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> thx
<tryptamine> genii: that's well sneaky
<dennister> not quite tryptamine, they will cost very little $
<BluesKaj> obviously they'll sign up for internet service or a least a good portion will
<tryptamine> no i mean, privacy wise
<n8k99> Mightily-Oats: there's a lot of issues in your request
<dennister> those wonderful $100 laptops are a whole different kettle of fish...ones kids can take apart, and power by a pull-string
<Mightily-Oats> rats.. was hoping it would be simple
<genii> The price for a p2 400 system with everything on it is about $70 or $80 I think... I forget but somewhere in there. My boss Ken knows more about the numbers stuff
<n8k99> Mightily-Oats: no not that, I'm just saying that you have a multipart question
<tryptamine> dennister: power by a pull-string?
<dennister> Eben Moglen has some wonderful speeches where he talks about the "laptop for every child"...he's a wonderful speaker
<BluesKaj> like those windup radios
<genii> tryptamine Yes, it is an MIT project for human-powered laptop
<dennister> find him on youtoube
<Mightily-Oats> sry.. fingers kept rabbiting on
<tryptamine> genii: that's a little overpriced isnt it? i jsut sold my athlon 1800 with 2gb ram, nvidia mx440 for $200
<n8k99> Mightily-Oats: don't think I can help with the vi/vim issues - I use kate
<dennister> he can pull together economics, traditional history, tech, nonprofit/charities...u name it
<Mightily-Oats> as sudo?
<genii> tryptamine You get 1 yr internet also
<BluesKaj> you shoulda got more tryptamine
<genii> plus tech support
<n8k99> yes it is possible - I use alt+f2 > kdesu kate
<tryptamine> BluesKaj? u reckon... it was just an old box, no HDDs
<BluesKaj> ok
<tryptamine> how much do you think a 2800+ 2gb ram, 90gb HDD, cd burner, radeon 9600xt would be worth?
<BluesKaj> that's different , tryptaminer
<dennister> tryptamine: yes, around $80 for a pc, with internet for a year, and tech support, is a good deal
<Mightily-Oats> hang on, so all those times ive neem typing into the konsole sudo kate and kate wasnt starting, was because i wasnt doing kdesu first?
<tryptamine> dennister: yeah i agree
<Mightily-Oats> nem is ment to be been... fingers again
<Mightily-Oats> *neem
<unix_infidel> tryptamine: you're selling that pc for 90 bucks?
<BluesKaj> well, it's time for old guys to hit the sack
<genii> LOL infidel
<tryptamine> infidel: hahah no
<BluesKaj> take care all
<tryptamine> peace
<dennister> night BluesKaj
<genii> BluesKaj Gnite :)
<n8k99> Mightily-Oats: yup
<tryptamine> infidel: i just wanted an estimated price
<tryptamine> there's one problem with it though which im baffled about
<unix_infidel> its socket A so its probably worth about 2-250
<genii> tryptamine For estimating costs I generally go to pricewatch.com
<tryptamine> it will recieve about 200mb through any network interface then the network will shut down
<tryptamine> genii: cheers
<tryptamine> i've tried 3 different 10/100 cards, 2 1000mb cards and 2 wireless cards and they all have the same trouble
<n8k99> Mightily-Oats: I usually add the file name and only do the minimum work necessary so as I don't forget that kate is open under root
<Mightily-Oats> going to find the closest brick wall and intorduce my head to it...
<genii> Sounds like some packet size mismatch thing
<Mightily-Oats> ill try that... thanks n8k99 :)
<n8k99> welcome
<tryptamine> it must be at the BIOS/chipset level because it did the same in every OS install
<tryptamine> but i tried all the BIOS settings to no avail
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. bye.. going to take another bash at edgy
<tryptamine> so there's a 2800+ scattered round my room
<genii> tryptamine I'd look at the MTU of your router
<tryptamine> MTU?
<tryptamine> no but... i didnt have that problem with any other computer... just this one
<genii> tryptamine Maximum Transmission Unit
<tryptamine> hmm whoah that's odd
<tryptamine> i seem to only be getting 460kbps down
<genii> tryptamine DSL MTU mismatch for instance for 1497 on router to 1500 on computer can mean horrible un-syncing of connection and lost data on large d/l
<tryptamine> yeah i understand
<tryptamine> but i cant find the settings for it
<genii> tryptamine On routers usually someplace in the WAN area
<tryptamine> yeah but im using the same router now and i have no problems with large downloads
<tryptamine> however, why my net is running at 460kbps and not 24000kbps is beyond me
<genii> tryptamine Are internal computers getting some LAN IP or are they all using some PPPOE client software like roaring penguin (rp-pppoe)
<tryptamine> it says there's 90dB of upstream attenuation
<tryptamine> LAN IP
<genii> tryptamine The attentuation thing bears looking at. You may be a long distance from the nearest upsteam server. 2 kilometres is about max range
<genii> tryptamine Your ISP can do a loop test to see what your actual data flow is
<tryptamine> i seem to have a large amount of fast path CRC errors too
<tryptamine> and over 120000 HEC errors
<genii> CRC errors = very bad
<tryptamine> really?
<genii> Yeah, you have to keep d/l little bits then discarding the bad ones so it can be up to 20 times slower to d/l something even if the speed looks OK
<tryptamine> ooooh, i see
<dennister> hey intelikey :(
<unix_infidel> does anyone else get a bit of grainyness with urxvt?
<dennister> oops! meant: hey intelikey :)
<dennister> lol
<intelikey> dennister :)
<intelikey> (:
<genii> tryptamine If you can dump the error log someplace and email it to your ISP I'd do that. You can do a bit of twiddling upstream
<dennister> guess what? i just met someone here that i'll be meeting and working with as of Tuesday :)
<genii> *They* can twiddle
<tryptamine> ah ok
<dennister> i still think that's hilarious
<tryptamine> well, ive got the head admin on my msn list but the bastard is lazy and away
<intelikey> dennister why hilarious ?
<genii> dennister I hope you like coffee, I basically live on it
<tryptamine> and i dont want to call customer support because i'll just be arguging with some indian with an american accent for the next 4 hours about whether or not ive turned my computer on and off again
<dennister> omg...i drink 2 pots a day!
<dennister> no exaggeration, either
<intelikey> ah and genii is the party of the second part that the party of the first part was refering to
<genii> dennister Cool cool :)
<dennister> lamo...yep
<dennister> genii: were u a ubuntu user b4 ubuntutoronto contact u guys at the FreeNet?
<genii> dennister Yes. I got some early CD perhaps 4.10 (4.08?) at a linux convention here
<dennister> ubuntu is everywhere!
<dennister> i met my first fellow-ubuntu-user in my living room
<genii> dennister But of course we always had some kind of *nix here, our old servers were sunos, then freebsd and now we are shifting to Debian
<dennister> yes, that makes sense, since you are an ISP
<dennister> <---used to be an IT headhunter, of QA, software engineers, and unix admin
<dennister> but that was b4 i retired in disgust at the ethics of headhunter agencies, not necessarily all headhunter practitioners
<genii> dennister I basically fell into the Freenet sometime around 1996, I knew Ken way back. I always had been working with different kinds of systems, starting with an old PDP11 at school, then a VAX, then consumer stuff like VIC20 etc when all that stuff started going
<dennister> great; that kind of knowledge has incredible value
<dennister> unfortunately so many job openings are just for the latest and greatest tech...and HR depts who are looking for 3 years of Java-only experience even when Java had only been released for <1 yr
<genii> dennister I know, it's retarded
<dennister> lol...i used to laught at HR
<tryptamine> that's ridiculous
<we6jbo_> hi
<we6jbo_> I have a question
<dennister> i'm serious...it was ridiculous...the techies used to like me cause "u care enough to know what sourcesafe is"
<genii> Besides that, the guys from places like Micro$oft are recruiting guys straight out of Waterloo etc
<we6jbo_> how do you run nntp on ubuntu?
<Khybrid> we6jbo_: nntp == newsgroups right?
<dennister> yeah...and while I've known great people from waterloo, it also breeds lots of arrogance
<we6jbo_> ya
<Khybrid> i like pan
<Khybrid> or do you mean a usenet server?
<we6jbo_> I want to run a newsgroup for my friends to logon to and post messages
<Khybrid> ah h/o
<we6jbo_> like a usenet
<tryptamine> afk: something tells me im about to have my house raided XD
<genii> afk ... pulling office overnighter and some boxen are beeping
<we6jbo_> basically when someone connects to my server they download messages and they can read them offline
<we6jbo_> like that
<genii> <- afk, not msg for user "afk" LOL
<dennister> anyway, my breezy iso's are downloaded, although i am going to give dapper one more try with the ubuntu-server...i believe i got that installed on this PII b4...can't remember exactly
<Khybrid> check out opennntp
<dennister> genii: is the coffee at the FreeNet strong? shall I bring my own cream?
<tryptamine> false alarm :)
<Rebecca> hey peoples :D
<Rebecca> does a pannel app to control xmms exist in the repros? can't seem to find one
<we6jbo_> is there something like nntpd or something like that?
<dennister> spoons usually stand up in my coffee of choice :)
<genii> dennister I generally let Ken use the coffeemaker for heating up his tea and go to the CoffeeTime in the middle of the night, in the daytime the little cafe 2 doors towards Dundas
<dennister> ok...but I guess I'll get a chance to meet u in person on Tues...say hi to Ken for me tomorrow, k?
<dennister> he'll know me as cathy
<genii> dennister OK will do.. He will be surprised I'm sure LOL
<dennister> yeah...may be back in here tonight if I still can't get anything installed on the PII
<ubuntu> hey all.. again, in the middle of installing edgy (gotta love a system that allows you to install and be functional at the same time :) ).. which keyboard do i choose (with or without dead keys.. as far as i know.. dead keys are those windoze keys right)?
<dennister> ttyl pps
<genii> dennister I'm here all night on and off so drop back in if neccesary
<dennister> ok, thx :)
<genii> dennister Gnite
<stdin> ubuntu: you can choose either, you can change it after you install
<genii> for commandline "mail -s "subject" someone@somewhere"     need mailutils yes?
<ubuntu> ok cool... thanks
<stdin> np
<ubuntu> that would be in the kcontrol panel right?
<Rebecca> anyone know of a media control panel applet that works with xmms?
<stdin> ubuntu: yes and no, kubuntu uses "System Settings", a replacement for kcontrol, but kontrol is still there if you need it
<ubuntu> ok.. cool... on with the install then :)
<stdin> good luck :)
<stdin> genii: yeah, i think so, /usr/bin/mail is in mailutils anyway :p
<genii> stdin OK, thx :)
* stdin thanks the people who made apt-file :)
<Stalk3r> anyone want to help me test my dcc send ability?
<stdin> go for it Stalk3r
<Stalk3r>  [DCC]  Asking stdin to accept upload of "nine_inch_nails_-_children_of_the_night_-_09_broken_machine_.mp3" (280.4 KB)...
<intelikey> i was out of school in 82 so you can kinda get the feel for age there.
<intelikey> ooops.
<Stalk3r> heh
<stdin> Stalk3r: failed
<Stalk3r> class of '86
<Stalk3r> thanks for the trial
<Stalk3r> I"ll try and figure it out
<Stalk3r> oh, maybe that was it, try again?
<stdin> Stalk3r: ready
<Stalk3r> [DCC]  Asking stdin to accept upload of "STAR_WARS_SOUNDTRACK_-_IMPERIAL_MARCH.MP3" (2.8 MB)...
<genii> BTW if anyone has use for some old Sun Microsystems boxes let me know
<Stalk3r> that would be fun to play with
<stdin> [DCC]  Download of "STAR_WARS_SOUNDTRACK_-_IMPERIAL_MARCH.MP3" from Stalk3r failed. Reason: Connection failure: timed operation timed out.
<Stalk3r> hrm
<ubuntu> hurray.. half way through install :)
<stdin> i even turned my firewall off that time, so it's not me :p
<genii> Mostly Sparc5, 1 sparc10 and 1 sparcIPX
<genii> ("pizza-boxes")
<stdin> Stalk3r: you behind a rooter or somethin?
<Stalk3r> yeah
<Stalk3r> a couple
<stdin> ahh :p
<Stalk3r> maybe I need to forward some ports
* Stalk3r wanders off to play with routers
<premier_> genii, you still around?
<premier_> A person like me will only move from windows to linux if he can do all things he wants to do on linux that he can do on windows.
<Stalk3r> heh
<premier_> Thanks to you genii and people like you, I think Im almost there
<intelikey> premier_ then go back to windows.  that kind of attitude will get you no where here.
<goodthing> I might be looking for a new motherboard. What brand motherboard maker does co-operate best with the community?
<Pirate-king> intelikey you running fiesty fawn?
<premier_> what? I was complimenting genii!  You saying I should use an inferior operating system?  Im not just going to jump into something if its not going to do what I want it to. And early on, I couldnt get linux to do everything I wanted it to
<intelikey> you want to pay a company to sue the pants off of anyone that tries to make a system that can access their crap, and then demand that linux be able to do anything they do... no thanks.
<premier_> but hey, intelikey, if you dont want people using linux, then fine.  But dont go around telling me what to do.
<premier_> haha, good point
<intelikey> don't want people saying make my linux play the latest M$ encrpted .wmv that has TC protection or else.     if that's what you want.  use windows. and leave linux alone.
<stdin> someone needs a cookie
<intelikey> trueted computing <-- i hope linux never tries to compeet with it.
<achille2> intelikey: what's wrong with trusted computing ?
<genii> Sorry I was away ... just caught something about inferior operating systems LOL
<intelikey> achille2 what's right with it ?    it's evil.    if you want someone else controling your computer then it's for you i guess.
<achille2> intelikey: trusted computing is trusted if and only if the whole thing is trusted
<achille2> intelikey: ie, from the bios to the boot loader to the hardware
<Pirate-king> all I want to run is a trusted secure distro that will do my stuff
<intelikey> achille2 maybe you need to do a little study on that subject.
<calvarez> ubotu: flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<goodthing> +1
<intelikey> achille2 in a nut shell TC is the best way for M$ to improve it's monopoly, and stamp out other os's.
<we6jbo_> is anyone familiar with wine and know how to get to it (something like /wine?
<achille2> intelikey: I think I know what trusted computing is and I think it's needed, trusted computing is not for your home pc, it's for atms, video game consoles etc
<Stalk3r> start your windoze app with "open with" and browse to wine
<Pirate-king> any one running fiesty fawn
<intelikey> we6jbo_ wine /path/to/file.exe
<Pirate-king> with a laptop and wireless?
<Pirate-king> is there a wireless signal strenth meter in fiesty fawn?
<Pirate-king> like ubuntu
<intelikey> achille2 yeah you think you know.   i agree.
<freeride> hey, anyone use the superkaramba hmail theme?
<genii> I need to reboot this box, see you all in a bit
<freeride> does anyone use the superkaramba hmail theme?
<vali_> vali
<intelikey> achille2 we also need id chips in laptop batteries so you can't use a cheaper modle battery    (or does that only help the manyfacturor?)   and in ink cartrages so they can't be recycled/refilled  (or does that only help the manufacturor?)    and TC  so that some things will only work on M$ + TC systems.... (or does that only help...)
<killermach__> I went to print and I do not have a PDF printer listed. I'm still reviewing synaptic, but I'm used to linux's just having a PDF printer already installed, so not sure what I need to install.. any hints??
<intelikey> that is the whole idea behind TC     make mp3 only work on TC boxes   make avi only work on TC boxes   to stop pirating   so you can't steel their precious propritary MONEY   that's what TC is about   more MONEY for   someone....   wont be linux unix solaris or mac  though.
<intelikey> wonder who it will be ?
<intelikey> </rant>
<killermach__> ok.. I found cups-pdf, I think this is it
<killermach__> anyone have a Linksys WUSB54GP adapter?, I get /var/log/messages logging it net2280 module driver, but iwlist eth1 scan shows no networks
* I_Eat_Plastic is away: Gone away for now.
<intelikey> killermach__ eth1   not eth0 ?
<killermach__> intelikey: I have eth0 is my lan cable, and I have an atheros that is ath0, but the messages logs shows eth1 when I plug in the USB
<intelikey> oh. ok.
<killermach__> well I installed cups-pdf and I still don't have a PDF printer when I click File-> Print
<intelikey> hmmm killermach__ if you don't find any help here you might ask in #ubuntu  ##linux  ##linuxhelp     sometimes networking help in  ##linux is really good.   other times.....
<intelikey> killermach__ kmenu -> syetem settings -> parifreals -> printers     add one ?
<killermach__> intelikey: thanks, my laptop is old enough that it does not support wpa, and I have the WUSB54GP, if it will work in linux that would be nice :)
<intelikey> k  well i wish i could help with that but i'm about network useless.    good luck with it tho.
<intelikey> and good night.   i'm out of here.
<oggy> i just installed kbuntu
<oggy> I have no audio
<oggy> and I cant get firefox working correctly
<oggy> why do I have to go in a terminal to launch firefox
<elyon> I'm need to change my login screen resolution, but can't figure out how.  I've edited my xorg.conf but that hasn't helped.
<noiesmo> elyon, my login screen res is the same as my desktop. the video driver loads sets res then presents the login from my understanding
<marcus_> any hints on how to see a windows network in linux?
<noiesmo> marcus_, you using kde
<elyon> noiesmo:  The problem is, my desktop resolution is fine.  But the login screen uses 1280x1024
<vbgunz> is it possible to change a windows class or role on the fly? I am trying to apply specific window settings to two different versions of Firefox
<elyon> Not only that, but the mouse cursor doesn't point to the right areas of the screen (if that makes any sense)
<marcus_> noiesmo: actually i use kde and gnome both
<marcus_> noiesmo: ideally i would like to see the network in both.
<noiesmo> marcus_, in kde i open konquerour and type smb:\\ipaddress
<marcus_> noisemo: ipaddress being the router?
<noiesmo> marcus_, also in kcontrol you can set up smb client
<jack_> can it not pop a window when playing movie with kmplayer as the front of mplayer?
<noiesmo> marcus_, I have a system here ip is 192.168.0.194 local network
<marcus_> noisemo: that helps thanks.
<noiesmo> marcus_, not fairmiliar with gnome sorry
<wilman> i can't seem to record any audio
<wilman> can someone help me with configuring that
<noiesmo> wilman, what from mic
<wilman> sound
<wilman> yes
<wilman> mic
<noiesmo> wilman, have you check settings in kmix or alsamixer
<wilman> in audacity the device for recording is /dev/dsp
<marcus_> noiesmo: thanks for the help
<noiesmo> marcus_, np
<wilman> in alsamixer the mic is totaly down, but i can't seem to move the volume up
<noiesmo> wilman, what sound card you got
<wilman> soundblaster 7.1 24 bit
<stdin> wilman: to record in audacity, I have to kill artsd first
<wilman> ok
<wilman> lets try
<wilman> nop
<wilman> doesnt workk
<stdin> did you restart audacity after?
<wilman> yes
<wilman> and it gives an error then
<genii> Bleh
<stdin> how did you kill artsd?
<wilman> i start aoss audacity
<wilman> killall
<genii> AWAY coffeerun
<stdin> you may need sudo killall, sometimes I get a artsd started as root
<genii> forgot slash sorry :)
<wilman> alright
<stdin> like now, for some reason, I have 2 artsd, one is mine, one is roots
<stdin> don't know why, maybe something to do with kdesu?
<wilman> no it gives an error
<stdin> what error is it?
<wilman> intializing i/o
<wilman> how can you see what devices are running
<stdin> what do you mean by "what devices are running"?
<lachlan> can i get a link to the ubuntu channel?
<stdin> #ubuntu
<lachlan> thx stdin
<stdin> np
<genii> away
<genii> Back, rather :)
<michael20la> is there a way i can extract all the files from an iso without mounting it?
<genii> nope
<genii> michael201a No way that I know of. The only way for the os to know how to understand whats in the iso is to mount it.
<stdin> maybe you can do it with kiso, but I don't know
<michael20la> well any app that can do this? ie winrar for xp
<stdin> it's probably easier to just mount it
<genii> michael201a What is the issue with having to loop mount the iso image?
<luisangel> hello
<michael20la> genii: well seems to take too long, whereas i can just open the image like zip & tar and extract it
* Starting logfile irclogs/kubuntu.log
<genii> !fuseiso | michael201a
<ubotu> fuseiso: FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060107-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<stdin> genii: isn't that just mounting the ISO anyway? :p
<genii> stdin I'm not exactly certain LOL
<stdin> well "FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images" says it all
<genii> stdin It was the only thing sounded remotely like it might do the job
<stdin> !kiso
<ubotu> kiso: program to create manipulate and extract CD Image. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.3-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 343 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<stdin> that will do the job
<genii> I was thinking about some kind of dd piping but I think even if possible would be horribly inefficient and slow
<stdin> not to mention complex
<genii> stdin Ah, I forgot when searchin apt-cache on this box, no kde apps
<stdin> how come?
<genii> stdin X is not installed at all. It is command-line 6.06.1 server
<kraut> moin
<michael20la> stdin: ok any other apps like kiso?
<stdin> should still show kde apps
<stdin> michael20la: that's the only one I found
<stdin> genii: I can search gnome apps, tho I don't have it installed
<Generic> I configured and compiled a kernel specifically for my laptop model and used the ubuntu tools to put it into a .deb file
<genii> stdin Nope just checked :) gnome gui stuff only
<Generic> It should work in other debian systems other then *ubuntu, right?
<stdin> genii: that's strange, as they all share the same repos
<stdin> Generic: should, yes
<genii> stdin Yeah seems weird
<Generic> stdin, thanks, just wanted to make sure
<Generic> now to strip it down to just the modules needed for the laptop
<Generic> then I can upload it!
<stdin> genii, so if you search for kubuntu-desktop, you don't see it?
<genii> stdin You got it
<genii> stdin But I just discovered the issue. I had all repos except cdrom commented out
<stdin> ahh, well then :P
<posthuman> o.O..
<posthuman> hmm
<posthuman> I thought xfce was suppose to be faster than kde
<stdin> it uses less resources, so it's faster that way
<posthuman> eh i had xfce installed...128mb ram...an ok processor..but it was really slow
<posthuman> now im on kde, and it seems way snappier
<posthuman> so its weird
<posthuman> heh
<genii> posthuman Yes, that IS odd
<posthuman> yeah
<fiandre> <fiandre> Hi all. I have to install an unknown PCI modem. In the lspci it appears as 01:01.0 Communication controller: Conexant Unknown device 2f30 (rev 01). Using the product's and vendor's ids, I've found a driver and installed it. But the modem still appears as "unknown" in the pci list. what should I do to test it?
<posthuman> i think the new xfce is buggy or something
<posthuman> i mean, right now i can browse, listen to music, etc..no trouble
<posthuman> xfce is was lag city
<posthuman> oh well
<posthuman> lol
<lascar> hmm...
<dope> can amarok rip cds?
<Jucato> konqueror, k3b, kaudiocreator can rip cd's. I think Amarok can, too
<dope> hmm i don't think amarok can
<posthuman> i think amarok just links to another program to do it
<posthuman> probably kaudiocreator
<dope> can i rip to mp3?
<posthuman> dope: kaudiocreator works perfectly, use that
<posthuman> yes you can
<lascar> wait, konqueror can rip cds?  How?
<posthuman> yeah konqueror can
<posthuman> very easily
<posthuman> just go to the cd directory
<posthuman> and there's folders..mp3, ogg, extra
<stdin> dope you can rip to ogg too :)
<dope> how do i rip to mp3.  it has ogg selected
<posthuman> copy them to wherever
<dope> i don't wanna use ogg
<dope> i wanna be able to put it on my ipod
<Jucato> lascar, dope: in Konqueror, type in audiocd:/
<posthuman> dope: actually, try going to your cdrom folder
<Jucato> you need to have lame installed
<dope> i looked at the cd drives in konqueror and they're both empty
<lascar> posthuman: i think i remember doing that a while back
<dope> but both drives have an audio cd in them
<lascar> and while i'm at it
<stdin> dope: my ipod plays ogg, but i use rockbox
<Jucato> dope: you have to type in "audiocd:/"
<lascar> i have an external drive i formatted with NTFS
<posthuman> oh sorry didnt know that -- listen to jucato
<posthuman> lol
<dope> yea i don't use rockbox, how is it?  can i use it with like an ipod alarm clock radio?
<Jucato> you also have to install LAME to be able to rip to MP3's
<lascar> windows has no problem detecting and writing to it, but Kubuntu only has read-only access to it.  Why is that?
<dope> yea i found lame
<dope> :)
<Jucato> posthuman: actually the cdrom folder also works, as long as you do it through media:/ and not /media
<posthuman> oh
<posthuman> that explains how I did that
<ForgeAus> Lames one way....
<posthuman> konqueror is pretty awesome
<lascar> posthuman: indeed
<ForgeAus> konqueror is AMAZING
<posthuman> after using thunar or whatever..im glad to be back on kde o.O
<ForgeAus> and its probably only going to get better!
<lascar> posthuman: what do you know about external drives and kubuntu?
<ForgeAus> yeah I'm no Thunar fan
<stdin> dope: don't know if it has that function, because I don't use it :p , but rockbox is good, just uses the battery a bit more quickly
<ForgeAus> I don't know enough about Nautilus to make up my mind about it
<posthuman> lascar: not much.  I don't have one.  I use to, but it was auto-mounted
<dope> oh
<ForgeAus> Krusader I likea lot tho
<lascar> ah
<dope> i'll probably just stick to the crapple firmware for a while
<posthuman> :p
<genii> Interesting ... why is mkisofs not an installable package on 6.06 (server) . Trying to install cdw (command line cd burning tool) but mkisofs and cdrecord are said to be uninstallable packages and cdw itself is marked as broken
<stdin> dope: you can have both on it
<dope> can you switch between firmwares?
<ForgeAus> genii? wierd
<dope> i just don't wanna lose my library on it cause it's about 30 gigs of shizzy
<posthuman> lol
<ForgeAus> same thing happens to me in Wolvix with Monodevelop
<seven11> speacking of music formats is there a converter how doese everything mp3 to ogg flac to mp3 usw
<stdin> dope: there is a boot loader thing for ipod that will let you choose
<ForgeAus> (was excluded because of Gecko# or something)
<genii> Hmm
<posthuman> the new kde 3.5.5 seems to be really fast and stable
<posthuman> its sad xfce has gotten so slow
<dope> i'll probably mess with it when i have a full copy of my ipod backed up
<lascar> does anybody know how to get kubuntu to write to external ntfs drives?  NOTE: I've tried chmod, and it has failed.
<dope> someone on my forums linked it and it looked cool
<posthuman> my computer seems to hate gtk though, for some strange reason
<stdin> dope: yeah, defiantly backup :p
<ForgeAus> I'm just counting my blessings to simply have linux running in VM ware,
<genii> libntfs-dev  has write support
<posthuman> heh
<stdin> !ntfs-3g | lascar
<ubotu> lascar: ntfs-3g is is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. It has been extensively tested but is still BETA software, so use it with caution. Installation instructions at http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710 (Dapper) and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009/ (Edgy)
<TehKewl1> ok, I just did something really stupid
<MrNatas> Hi people
<posthuman> I sold my main PC a few days ago (upgrading)..but I had to format and put windows xp on it..before even getting sp2 installed I got a virus
<ForgeAus> ubotu wasn't ntfstools its predecessor? is that safer?
<TehKewl1> I installed a new version of glib from source, so it told me to remove the old one, so I went to remove it in adept and it removed everything :O
<posthuman> im glad to be on linux
<posthuman> lol
<TehKewl1> no I can't even get to the desktop
<genii> something has to be done about this adept thingy
<posthuman> whats weong with adept?
<ForgeAus> yeah adept gets really slow
<stdin> ForgeAus: ubout is a bot :p
<MrNatas> Hey, does anybody have a clue about how I can get OpenGroupware.org for Ubuntu ?
<Jucato> TehKewl1: can you get to the command line?
<TehKewl1> it just fucked up my install
<posthuman> hm
<genii> Adept will break systems when apt-get or aptitude will not
<ForgeAus> starts off fast enough
<TehKewl1> yeah, but it logs in and goes straight to xterm
<posthuman> strange
<Jucato> TehKewl1: if you can, try reinstalling kubuntu-desktop
<posthuman> ive never had any issues with adept..but that's indeed weird
<Jucato> genii: nah, apt-get and aptitude can break your system as well... but less
<TehKewl1> won't that take a loooooooooooooooong time on a 64k internet connection, or can I use the packages from the CD?
<lascar> for all of you having adept problems, try using apt-get
<lascar> or changing the repos to a different country
<TehKewl1> Kpackage is ftw
<lascar> like "eu" instead of "us"
<ForgeAus> my problem with adept is it shows too many goodies
<sara> Anyone know of a program I can control my computer fans with?  My fan is running at full speed,  all the time
<genii> Jucato OK, should have qualified that. Point taken
<Jucato> TehKewl1: if you have the Alternate Install CD, yes
<MrNatas> The fact is I'm looking for a good groupware, but oGo seems not not be available on ubuntu :(
<lascar> and i have the ntfs driver installed, but i get the same problem
<Jucato> genii: the problem with Adept is that it doesn't immediately show you what it will remove or install
* ForgeAus decides to kill his update/download cache
<posthuman> whats the problem lascar?
<TehKewl1> so what commands do I issue, I'll get some paper
<Jucato> TehKewl1: do you have the Alternate Install CD? you  can't use the Desktop/Live CD
<genii> lascar Why is it that you wish to write to an ntfs partition from linux? There may be some other solution if we know the problem
<TehKewl1> it's the all in one dapper thingy :(
<posthuman> lascar: i followed an ntfs howto a few days ago for write permissions
<MrNatas> So , nobody for oGo ?
<posthuman> worked simple
<posthuman> in about 5 minutes
<posthuman> do you want me to find it?
<lascar> posthuman: got the address?
<posthuman> one moment
<genii> lascar for instance if you have a dualboot system xp/ubuntu and wish to share data across, make a fat32 partition and dump stuff from either OS on it etc
<lascar> and posthuman: because i have data i wish to transfer to the external to save my primary's space?
<lascar> genii: already have a dual boot system; two separate hard drives
<lascar> the external is pure storage
<posthuman> lascar: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<posthuman> i did this on the live cd...worked simple
<posthuman> :)
<genii> lascar and it needs to be accessible from XP?
<lascar> genii: indeed
<lascar> posthuman: thanx
<posthuman> np
<ForgeAus> yeah you can use fat32 or you can use filesystem tools
<ForgeAus> like ext2ifs
<ForgeAus> and ntfstools
<lascar> i hate fat32
<lascar> it also = scandisk on windows
<lascar> ::shivers::
<genii> I try to steer clear of messing with ntfs from linux whenever possible
<lascar> genii: i understand where you're coming from.  But I'm stubborn and hate fat32.
<ForgeAus> genii sounds like a wise choice
<ForgeAus> lascar just be careful
<stdin> there is a driver for windows that will let you read/write to ext2/3
<ForgeAus> yes stdin
<ForgeAus> I don't know exactily if its a driver tho
<ForgeAus> ext2ifs
<lascar> forgeaus: i'll try.  Thanks for the concern.
<posthuman> when i formatted my pc..my net wasnt working in windows (go figure)..so i booted from the kubuntu live cd and did that above how to.  I download sp2 straight onto the ntfs partition
<posthuman> so it should work
<ForgeAus> you can mount linux drives as if they were native with it
<genii> I actually back up my ntfs drives to an ext3 drive with dd to a file
<stdin> http://www.fs-driver.org/
<ForgeAus> (including ext3 not sure about rieser or xfs tho)
<stdin> windows driver for ext2/3 ^^
<sara> can anyone assist me with my wireless LAN?
<ForgeAus> be careful if your using ext3 to unmount it... but then you should do that with all devices mounted right?
<ForgeAus> stdin thats the one ext2ifs... same site
<stdin> I don't use windows anymore, just remember using it a few years ago
<genii> I wonder if there will be a windows xfs mount utility
<ForgeAus> wow an HPFSIFS could be interesting lol
<lascar> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs: X font server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 192 kB
<ForgeAus> actually its not the program lascar its the filessystem
<lascar> ::sigh:: don't you just love open source compression technology?
<lascar> understood
<ForgeAus> uboutu got hte wrong reference...
<genii> It would be intersting if the bot understood contextx eg some query like !xfs :file system
<sara> can someone please help me with my wireless card?  I can't get it to connect
<lascar> sara: what chipset is it?
<lascar> genii: indeed
<sara> its an airlink
<sara> lascar: airlink awll3026
<lascar> sara: that's a brand name and model, not chipset
<lascar> however
<genii> model numbers are good :)
<lascar> can kubuntu detect it?
<lascar> and by detect...
<lascar> i mean, can you go into network settings and see it listed?
<sara> yes.  It even displays access points in wireless assistant
<lascar> great, battle is more than half won
<lascar> ok, i've this weird issue with my wlan and kubuntu
<sara> I can not connect to any access points though.
<lascar> it doesn't auto-connect, sara; i have to do it manually
<lascar> sara: iindeed
<genii> Whoa that was weird! I just checked on 'top' which i have running on another console ... cpu0 = *130%* usage
<genii> how the hell does that happen????
<lascar> try going to the control panel and then network settings
<sara> okay
<lascar> (pardon my windows-esque lexicon)
<lascar> ok, see your card listed?
<sara> yes
<sara> I am having a similar problem... like this guy https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/67607
<lascar> ok, your going to edit its settings
<dope> these probs are ripping the cd pretty slow.  is there a fast one?
<dope> progs*
<ForgeAus> control panel? in kde its probably system settings or something... in gnome I'm not sure in XFCE its settings manager?
<sara> lascar, where is the administrator button to allow me to change settings?
<lascar> ForgeAus: you're probably right.  Plus I'm in xp right now
<lascar> sara: maximize the window
<ForgeAus> and in WMaker its probably just options or settings or something
<lascar> it'll be on the bottom
<sara> oops
<genii> lascar Unless she is in 640 res, then goes off the bottom
<lascar> genii: nah; that was another weird quirk i have with kubuntu too
<lascar> and i think i have it running 1280 x 724
<lascar> sara: you there yet?
<sara> lascar, I just typep in my essid and wep
<lascar> sara: ok good
<lascar> now go the "wireless network" section
<lascar> and basically do the same thing
<lascar> i know it's redundant; that's what i meant earlier
<lascar> with the quirkiness and all
<sara> okay
<sara> for some reason it keeps changing my web to ascii
<sara> i want hex
<lascar> sara: and you're sure your wep is hex/ascii?
<sara> its 128
<sara> 882EF9ACED922437119B312505
<sara> thats it
<lascar> ah, make sure it stays like that
<lascar> (didn't need to know that)
<sara> meh, I block MACs too
<lascar> sara: go back to the network config section
<sara> lascar, oaky
<lascar> you're going to go back to edit and make sure your wep type is hex
<lascar> and then apply the changes
<sara> it keeps changing to to ascii
<sara> pissing me off, it changes it to ascii then erases the key
<dope> what's the package syste that ubuntu uses?
<lascar> yes!  that's another problem!
<lascar> alright, correct everything and apply the changes
<dope> starts with an a
<lascar> make sure the network reloads
<lascar> sara: i'm gonn a switch to kubuntu.  give me a few moments.
<sara> lascar, i have both set to that key and access point
<lascar> and you have the green check mark and all?
<sara> yeah
<lascar> pinging your router came up positive?
<sara> well, no ip address
<lascar> ah, dhcp...
<lascar> ok, this may be annoying
<lascar> but
<lascar> go back to "wireless network" and hit the "activate" button, sara
<sara> okay, just a second
<sara> i have ubuntu on my other computer, this kubuntu gets a little further
<lascar> sara: heads up: you'll have to reload the network settings again
<lascar> but before you do that, hit me up again
<sara> lascar, you are wanting me to disable, enable?
<lascar> sara: no
<lascar> edit your settings
<lascar> but THIS time
<lascar> make the smallest change possible:
<lascar> delete a letter from the ESSID
<lascar> and type it in again
<lascar> then ok and apply
<lascar> and tell me what happens
<sara> its realoading the network
<lascar> ok
<lascar> hopefully, your router will assign the card an ip address
<lascar> which should appear in the dialog box
<sara> I blelieve I need to use ndiswrapper
<lascar> why, what happened?
<sara> this driver has to be bad, i have never gotten this to work
<lascar> hmm...i'm gonna switch; give me a few minutes
<sara> still the same.  okay
<genii> I just had a kernel panic and had to reboot
* Rob-West is going to bed bbl
<genii> I suspect it may be related to earlier issue of 'top' showing 130% cpu usage
<genii> Interestingly after a hard reboot it said hda2 clean LOL ... didn't care to run fsck
<genii> I am running fsck on another drive (not /) ...anyone got a benchmark on how long it takes for ~250Gb fsck? Just wanna get an idea of what I'm in for
<e1> f
<e1> test
<e1> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<genii> Anyhow I imagine it's going to take awhile
<stdin> always dose
* Rob-West is now gone
<genii> stdin Yeah I may need some good pharmaceuticals to watch it crawl on ROFL
* Rob-West will be up sometime tomorrow
<genii> stdin The absolute worst thing is it was right in the middle of a system backup when it went out.
<stdin> ouch :p
<lascar> sara, you still here?
<sara> lascar yes
<lascar> oh good
<lascar> i just got through the same problem you're having now
<sara> i installed ndiswarpper
<lascar> i kept using kcontrol and got lockups
<lascar> and did it help?
<sara> not sure yet
<genii> warpper seems strangely apt somehow
<lascar> well, i did the same things i mentioned before, but instead accessed the individual modules rather than kcontrol
<sara> how did you do that?
<sara> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<sara> look at that page, my card is listed and I downloaded the windows driver
<lascar> sara: right-click on Kicker and add the control panel module
<sara> where can I do that... applet?
<lascar> sara: right-click on any blank space on the kicker
<stdin> that reminds me of something strange in feisty, kcontrol has nothing in it
<lascar> select "add applet to panel"
<sara> what is the kicker?
<genii> lascar I think she means what option in the popup
<stdin> no menus, i mean
<lascar> kicker = taskbar
<sara> okay
<stdin> well the taskbar is on kicker :p
<lascar> ::shrug::
<stdin> taskbar is an applet
<stdin> or is it a pannel
<stdin> never mind :p
<lascar> indeed
<sara> what exaclty am I looking to add... kontrol panel?>
<genii> stdin Good question
<lascar> "Settings"
<lascar> icon is a wrench
<sara> got it
<lascar> ok, so now click on it, go to "Internet and Network", and then "Network Settings"
<lascar> and try the aforementioned procedure
<sara> i am getting sick of typing my wep
<genii> Anyone remeber where to add more consoles? /etc/ttys or something?
<lascar> sara: i know how you feel
<lascar> copy and paste
<sara> it doesnt let me
<lascar> just highlight it; should be stored in klipper
<sara> nothing, still
<sara> do you know how to change the driver through ndiswrapper
<lascar> sara: no
<lascar> sorry it's such a hassle
<sara> I am positive that is what i need to do, it is all I read when I see my card and linux on the same page
<lascar> what's your model again?
<sara> awll3026
<lascar> maker?
<sara> airlink
<Ace_NoOne> Hi! I'm about to install Kubuntu; I've booted from the live CD - now I first need to create a partition, right? Or will the install wizard guide me through that as well?
<lascar> the wizard will guide
<Ace_NoOne> thx
<sara> my card is on this list http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<sara> # 35 on the list
* genii thinks perhaps inittab
* lascar thinks on the atheros chipset
<stdin> hmm, inittab not on feisty
<stdin> strange
<genii> It was inittab .. then the next question becomes... if more consoles than function keys which ALT-<key?> for console 13+ ?
<Ace_NoOne> which filesystem should I (as a beginner) use? EXT3?
<genii> stdin This box is a 6.06
<lascar> ace: yes
<ForgeAus> ext3, or xfs
<stdin> genii: usually right alt is tty 13+
<Ace_NoOne> k
<lascar> sara: apparently, under dapper the Atheros chipset is supported via the Madwifi drivers...
<lascar> brb
<genii> stdin Starting at f1 again?
<stdin> genii: yeah
<genii> stdin thx :)
<sara> what does that mean I should do? lascar?
<stdin> inittab is in 6.10, but not 7.04, don't know why tho
<Ace_NoOne> why does the wizard tell me to "create a swap partition of at least 256 MB"? Is that really necessary or just for sharing files with another OS?
<Jucato> maybe it's part of the transition to upstart?
<Linux_Galore> maybe because ubntu doesnt use init anymore
<genii> maybe they are moving to sysvinit system
<Linux_Galore> ubuntu*
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: swap isn't for sharing files with another OS
<Jucato> genii: moving *from* sys v init
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: swap is a space on your hard drive that will be used in case you run out of available RAM
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: it's like a page file in windows
<genii> Jucato My error :)
<Ace_NoOne> ah I see - but it's a separate partition here
<stdin> it's more efficient that way
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: yes. for performance reasons, it's usually best to put swap on a separate partition
<genii> stdin You have something like rc.conf dir in /etc?
<Ace_NoOne> yeah, makes sense
<stdin> you can have a swap file too
<FisherP> is anyone a LAMP expert here??
<Ace_NoOne> so I better go for 512 MB there (got ~7.5 GB in total)
<hyper_ch> Ace_NoOne: you use vmware?
<Jucato> (actually, the same goes for virtual page/memory on XP...)
<Ace_NoOne> hyper_ch: nope, using my laptop as a test system
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: how much RAM do you have?
<lascar> sara: http://madwifi.org/
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: 512 MB
<Jucato> hm... yeah, 512MB swap would be good
<Ace_NoOne> cool - thanks guys
<stdin> genii: I have rc.d. no rc.conf
<hyper_ch> Ace_NoOne: just wanting to point out that loading vmwae in virtual file makes it also slower... but on its own partition it's way more efficient
<Ace_NoOne> I see
<lascar> sara: this card isn't usb, right?
<genii> stdin OK thx...just wondering. *bsd has this system
<sara> it is usb
<Ace_NoOne> and the swap partition should be an extended, not a primary one!?
<sara> lascar  ^^
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: it can be anything
<genii> stdin tho there it is usually in /usr/local/etc/rc.conf
<Ace_NoOne> well, since I won't boot from it, extended sounds like a good idea (not that I really knew a lot about the difference there... )
<stdin> genii: I have /usr/local/etc/, but it's empty
<lascar> ah!
<genii> stdin I really need to install latest Feisty someplace I can afford to poke around in it LOL
<sara> lascar, anything I should know?
<genii> lascar Well that explains a lot! ROFL
<stdin> genii: I have it on a separate small partition, on my main PC
<lascar> genii: :-D
<genii> mount usbfs   and so on
<lascar> sara: http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<lascar> sara, you wouldn't happen to have any other wifi cards, would you?
<sara> what are you saying?  USB not supposrted?
<genii> stdin Just curious... when df   how many Gb? About maybe 2.5-2.8 ?
<lascar> from the wiki: " Please also note:  there are No USB devices supported by MadWifi.  No USB devices are likely to be supported any time soon."
<genii> stdin (used to install)
<sara> yeah
<sara> so, once again... if only I knew how to use ndiswrapper
<genii> stdin Trying to figure what partition sizes I may need
<sara> I thought we had it for a second though
<sara> haha
<stdin> genii: i've install loads now, but it was about 2.5-3GB (with kde)
<genii> stdin OK, thx :)
<stdin> that /etc/rc.d/ dir has strange permissions: d--------- 2 root root 4096 2006-12-23 19:04 /etc/rc.d/
<stdin> set to 000
<genii> stdin Yeah thats to prevent insertion of malicious startup code
<stdin> all it has in it is rc.inet1 and rc.inet1.conf
<lascar> there may be a way, it just has to be found
<sara> yeah
<sara> i wish I could find the way
<genii> lascar They lie - my Ovislink usb wifi adapter works perfectly
<dope> is there like a taskmanager type application
<genii> hmm some ps gui?
<genii> !kps
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kps - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> heh worth a try
<Ace_NoOne> correction: the swap partition cannot be an extended one, as the wizard doesn't list it afterwards then (when having to select a swap partition)
<stdin> genii: ps gui? like ksysguard ?
<genii> stdin uhoh the screen I have that fsck running on is scrolling off like mad with bad inodes
<lascar> genii: hmm
<stdin> genii: not good
<lascar> sara: do you have wpasupplicant installed
<sara> probably not
<sara> but its wep anyway
<lascar> check
<genii> stdin Likely ksysguard :)
<genii> !ksysgurad
<genii> arg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksysgurad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> !ksysguard
<ubotu> ksysguard: system guard for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 485 kB, installed size 1564 kB
<stdin> well ksysguard is the taskmanager equivalent, and it's installed in kubuntu by default
<sara> lascar, its installed
<stdin> kmenu -> system -> ksysguard
<lascar> ok
<stdin> (there is a key combo, but I don't remember it)
<genii> stdin You know what I'd like to see? A key with a penguin on it instead of that crappy Windoze logo
<genii> I'd even pay extra
<stdin> I'm sure you can get one somewhere :p
<Ace_NoOne> genii: http://www.york.lug.org.uk/installday2004/gallery/07-the_linux_keyboard_in_action.jpg
<FisherP> is anyone a LAMP expert here??
<genii> Ace_NoOne Woohoo!
<Ace_NoOne> genii: might be custom made tho
<stdin> I've never wanted anything more :P
<Ace_NoOne> I just fired up google...
<genii> FisherP Having some mysql issue?
<vge> how do i do a basic http tunneling, i need to get in touch with webpage inside my corporate network?
<genii> Ace_NoOne I just printed that out to hang on my wall :)
<Ace_NoOne> genii, or buy this: http://www.cherry.de/english/products/keyboards_master-linux.htm
<FisherP> genii: no, apache won't load the PHP extensions... I get my webserver asking me if i want to save the php file :-|
<genii> hehee
<FisherP> genii: and before you ask I believe I've done everything by the book and everything is installed
<sara> lascar, on a second note, do you know where I can control my fan speed?
<sara> its full blast all the time
<lascar> sara: i can't seem to help you there either :-(
<sara> lascar, its not a big deal, I apperciate the time you spent with me
<genii> FisherP Check in the /etc/apache2/sites_enabled dir for the file which has what aliases to what dirs, then make sure the dir where the php script is has a setting in there to be executable. There should be a primitive sample in the file commented out
<lascar> your welcome, sara
<HellRazor> Anybody awake?
* HellRazor needs some help
<FisherP> genii: OK there's a file 000-default in the dir and the line of intrest says "DocumentRoot /var/www"
<FisherP> genii the permissions are set root.root 770
<genii> FisherP Normally you want some subdir of /var/www   eg:  /var/www/mystuff    then you make an alias entry for that in the file you see there and in the line for Options you add something akin to ExecCGI or perhaps just Exec
<genii> Exact syntax I ferget atm
<pynsa> hi folks
<genii> FisherP You need to sudo  some editor to change it but thats where it need to be put in
<FisherP> genii I will try with phpmyadmin... that's installed
<genii> FisherP... hangon... when you browse to a php file in the web browser, it runs or it displays as text?
<genii> Or it prompts to d/l it?
<FisherP> genii the browser askes if i want to D/L it
<genii> FisherP OK, then it's with the apache settings for how to handle that kind of file. So long as you have mod_php5 or equivelent installed, you just need to make sure that www user owns the dir scripts are in, that they are executable set, and that the alias entry in the file mentioned says apache is allowed to execute them
<genii> FisherP You can use one of the already installed alias entries  like /doc/   near the bottom as an example to follow, just add the right dir for where your php stuff is in and add that Exec or ExecCGI line in the Options  area
<FisherP> genii: so the user:group should be www.www ???
<FisherP> not root.root?
<genii> FisherP no hangon I'll look it up on my box here
<genii> www-data
<Ace_NoOne> now that I've installed Kubuntu, how can I edit the boot manager to have Windows as the primary OS (i.e. if I don't select Kubuntu after ~5 secs, Windows should boot)
<genii> woohoo fsck finished :)
<vge> someone can help me with tunneling?
<FisherP> Ace_NoOne:edit the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ace_NoOne> thx FisherP
<FisherP> Ace_NoOne: NP there's a line "default 0", change that one
<genii> vge If what you are trying to do is reach a webpage behind your router someplace you likely need to port-forward tcp port 80 on your router to whatever the internal IP of the machine which is hosting the page
<ForgeAus> why didn't windows 2000/XP retain HPFS support?
<FisherP> Ace_NoOne: Y would u want to default to Windoze :-p
<Ace_NoOne> FisherP: cuz I'm not the only user of that laptop...
<FisherP> Ace_NoOne: :-(. you can also hide the grub menu so that all you see is "pres Esc for grub menu" or some such thing as that
<Ace_NoOne> cool how would I do that
<stdin> you just uncomment #hiddenmenu in menu.list
<stdin> *menu.lst
<FisherP> Ace_NoOne: there's a line "#hiddenmenu" remove the "#"
<FisherP> stdin:beat me 2 it
<Ace_NoOne> oh right ;D - still in the process of figuring out how to edit that file at all; I know about su/sudo (though I'm not sure what exactly the difference is), but that's command line
<Ace_NoOne> oh wait, there's a "edit as root" entry
<FisherP> :)
<stdin> FisherP :D
<FisherP> I'm a linux user from way back still have issues once in a while... I normally have kterminal up with about a min of 3 terminals
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: you don't use su in *buntu
<Ace_NoOne> `how come
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: because you use sudo instead
<Ace_NoOne> where's the difference
* genii contemplates the Zen of  sudo su
<stdin> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Ace_NoOne> thx
<FisherP> Ace_NoOne: you can still use su <user> but root is deactivated
<Ace_NoOne> I still don't see the difference between su and sudo tho
<stdin> genii: I wounder if 'sudo sudo command' will work :p
<genii> su = Substitute User   sudo= SuperUser Do
<stdin> it dose :D
<FisherP> Ace_NoOne you can reactivate root, but it's a security issue that the pple at ubuntu made
<FisherP> rofl
<Jucato> um... or su = Switch User, sudo = Switch User Do
* genii wrinkles his nose at Jucato
<Jucato> :P
<Ace_NoOne> oh I see - I thought su was "super user" (sorry for being newbie-ish)
<stdin> su allows anyone who knows the root pass to become root, with sudo you use your own password, and have to be in either the adm group or in /etc/sudoers
<Ace_NoOne> learning a new OS is a bitch - what have I gotten myself into... *sigh*
<FisherP> Ace_NoOne a lot of pple do. I sometimes use su to switch to my wifes' privaleges to do maintenance stuff for her
<FisherP> :)
<stdin> FisherP: you can use sudo to do that too :p
<Ace_NoOne> FisherP: switch to your wife's privileges - like this: http://xkcd.com/c149.html ?
<FisherP> learning expands your brain and helps prevent alzhimers !!!
<Ace_NoOne> FisherP: yeah, but it also takes effort... :P
<FisherP> Ace_NoOne:ROFL, I liked the comic
<ForgeAus> Ace I Agree its difficult to change but  it gets easier....
<Ace_NoOne> FisherP: read through all of them, XKCD is awesome
* stdin is gone for a while, bbs
<Ace_NoOne> ForgeAus: I'm not complaining, really - after all, I chose to make the switch
<ForgeAus> I think switching to kubuntu is a great idea
<genii> The linux learning curve is somewhat steep for most ppl but so worth it in the end
<FisherP> yeah but it's not as steep as what it used to be
<ForgeAus> it was my first real Linux O/S that I actually USED...
<genii> FisherP The entire *buntu series has had a *lot* to do with making linux accessible to your average joe
<ForgeAus> I had a few installed long ago but had no Idea what I was doing with
<ScarFreewill> need help to share a ntfs hdd
<ForgeAus> scar from in windows?
<dreamer> I get this error on boot (since I mounted an usb-drive): [42949374.470000]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on un known-block(0,0)
<ForgeAus> just right click go into sharing or properties
<Ace_NoOne> ForgeAus: same here - I'd tried Mandrake 9.1 ages ago, IIRC, but I couldn't even get the modem (good old days :D ) to run there
<ForgeAus> (you might need to set file and printer sharing on in network connections
<ScarFreewill> ForgeAus: on
<thomas_> l
<ScarFreewill> ForgeAus: no
<FisherP> genii: i agree and it's with the work they (you ??) do, supported by the debian community at large which I feel will take linux to the next level
<genii> dreamer Is there some fstab entry for your usb drive with vfs as the filetype???
<ScarFreewill> ForgeAus: i want to share with smb
<dreamer> genii: dunno, I'm in knoppix atm
<ForgeAus> Scar its not running tho is it?
<dreamer> where can I check this?
<ScarFreewill> ForgeAus: mounted in fstab like this UUID=7834C83534C7F462 /media/sdb1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<ForgeAus> if you have windows in a virtual machine you might be able to share it to linux as ag uest...
<thomas_> ;
<genii> dreamer Actually I suspect after examing more your error that the USB drive is taking over the primary spot your / partition was being mounted at previously
<ScarFreewill> ForgeAus: how must i set my umask so smb can share it?
<FisherP> is there a way to rebuild the Edgy fstab??? I made a noob mistake
<ForgeAus> sorry umask is over my head
<ScarFreewill> ForgeAus: no
<ScarFreewill> ForgeAus: *np
<Ace_NoOne> my touchpad is awefully fickle; whenever I type, I accidently move the pointer or even click - any way to decrease sensitivity?
<genii> dreamer What does it see the usb drive as? sda1 or so?
<dreamer> genii: hmm, how can I unmount/remove the usb-disk now? it's not connected anymore
<ForgeAus> smb I get but from a disk that isn't being ran from XP I have no idea...
<dreamer> genii: I believe it was sda1 yes
<genii> dreamer If it is currently unplugged you should be able to boot as before
<FisherP> ne way I'm out, time for desert and bed..... have fun :-)
<genii> FisherP Have a good one
<dreamer> genii: no I can;t that's the problem
<Ace_NoOne> bye FisherP
<ForgeAus> if you just want to share out from a mounted NTFS disk you need to make sure the SMB (like linNeighbourhood or pyneighbourhood) has that capablitly
<genii> dreamer OK... you are on knoppix live then, yes?
<FisherP> genii, Ace_NoOne, u2
<dreamer> genii: yes
<ScarFreewill> i think thats the problem smb doesn't have accesss to the nfts hdd and to solve it i need to mount it defferantly
<genii> dreamer start a konsole then type in   mount  and see if you have something like what old HD would be mounted. eg: sda1 or so
<genii> dreamer I forget if knoppix tries to mount all filesystems it sees under somewhere like /media/something   or /mnt/something
<ForgeAus> Scar you need at least read access possibly read/write to be able to select files/folders to share out....
<dreamer> genii: hmm, no sda1
<ScarFreewill> ForgeAus: i am having problems with understanding the 777/007 permitions thingy
<dreamer> /proc/bus/usb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,devmode=0666)
<dreamer> automount(pid2317) on /mnt/auto type autofs (rw,fd=4,pgrp=2317,minproto=2,maxproto=4)
<dreamer> /UNIONFS/dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type ext3 (ro,nosuid,nodev)
<dreamer> ohw, sorry
<dreamer> pastebin next time!
<ForgeAus> permissions ahh NTFS has extras
<dreamer> genii: check my paste
<genii> dreamer Yes pastebin is good :)  So for now we try to make a temp dir to try and mount what should be old /  so something like  mkdir /mnt/temp     then try  mounting the old one like:   mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/temp    then see if you can  ls   anything in that dir
<ScarFreewill> the hdd is only umask=007 i need to change it so smb can use it
<vge> genii: so basically i cant do the tunneling myself?
<ForgeAus> I don't know the way its organized I just know it has more permissions for ACL's than FAT had (which was just read only, system, hidden, etc... flags, they're not even same as permissions really.... similar tho)....
<dreamer> genii: from the konsole
<genii> vge No, you need admin access to the router to make it pass traffic to something inside on the lan
<vge> genii: ty
<dreamer> genii: ls into the dir, so the usb-drive shou;ld be attached?
<ScarFreewill> i normally go to http://wootgnu.org/chmod.bas to help me :)
<genii> dreamer The usb drive is unplugged, yes?
<ForgeAus> I do know permissions in linux are in three sets, read write execute all of them each each for owner, group and world...
<dreamer> genii:  yes
<genii> dreamer Is your normal hd an IDE or SATA or SCSI?
<dreamer> IDE
<ForgeAus> grrr lol I hate it when I edit a line and I left in some stuff that messes up my grammar/doubles up on words, etc..
<VMT2007> Hmm, what IRC client do you all recommend?
<VMT2007> XChat is too... crappy for me.
<dreamer> irssi
<genii> dreamer OK, pls bear with me:) I cannot scroll up to check things in my irc client.
<ForgeAus> VMT depends on what kind of irc client you like
<dreamer> genii: ok
<ForgeAus> Konversation is good under kde
<VMT2007> Well, not a console IRC client, lol
<dreamer> genii: I did the mount, like you said
<dreamer> VMT2007: oh :P
<genii> dreamer So mount  shows hda1 someplace, yeah?
<VMT2007> I liked irssi back when I was exclusively a tty user
<ForgeAus> Gaim is a possibility
<ForgeAus> (moreso than kopete)
<Ace_NoOne> how can I log on automatically? apparently Gnome has an app called GDM for that - what's the KDE equivalent?
<ForgeAus> although kopete theres nothing really wromg with it if you can get used to the display....
<dreamer> genii: /UNIONFS/dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type ext3 (ro,nosuid,nodev)  << this one
<VMT2007> but my friend would look at me in a weird way when I skillfully typed all those commands in with speed and accuracy in FreeBSD
<genii> dreamer OK, so go to /mnt/hda1/etc  and look at fstab  file. If you see some references to sda  devices comment them out
<VMT2007> friends*
<VMT2007> and family
<genii> dreamer in that fstab which /dev/device   is it saying to mount  as  /  ?
<ForgeAus> VMT truely I'm not sure there is a good gui IRC client under *nix... Konversation or Gaim are the only two possibilities I could think of recommending
<genii> VMT2007 :) I still love FreeBSD
<ForgeAus> (aside from X-Chat which you said you didn't want)
<dreamer> genii: in fstab there is no sda1, only hda1, swap @ hda5, cdrom and floppy
<VMT2007> inserting an audio CD, mounting it, and typing in a huge command line and music comes out the speakers...
<VMT2007> people would look at me like if I was some kind of witch...
<VMT2007> or warlock
<dreamer> VMT2007: you are
<genii> dreamer in the line for hda1   which fs does it say? ext3 ?
<dreamer> genii: yes
<genii> dreamer Hmm OK let me think please
<dreamer> haha, no prob, thnx for helping :)
<dreamer> I'm guessing it's from the usb-drive I mounted (and not unmounted properly I thought) yesterday
<ForgeAus> ext3 is something oyu need to be careful to unmount
<dreamer> ForgeAus: I don't want to unmount that, it's the base-disk
<genii> dreamer Did you try to install some OS on the usb drive?
<ForgeAus> pxe :)
<dreamer> genii: no., just access it for some data (which it didn't contain (N64 roms)
<ForgeAus> lol I got some of them
<dreamer> but I didn't unmount, just pulled it out, and now after boot it won't boot up
<genii> hmmm
<ForgeAus> Mario 64, starcraft, KI2, pokemon and so no...
<dreamer> so I'm just guessing it's related
<dreamer> ForgeAus: cool, where'd you get em?
<ForgeAus> online
<ForgeAus> mostly through IRC emulation channels
<ForgeAus> on various networks
<dreamer> don;t even know if this pc will run it even, anyway, gotta boot it first before anything else
<ForgeAus> most of them don't exist anymore tho
<dreamer> ok, we wanted to try mariokart, which emulator do you use?
<cato> where can I get the svg-sources for the images used in the kdm-"kubuntu O2"-Theme?
<VMT2007> Is xchat-kde good?
<genii> dreamer So grub starts, then starts loading the kernel, then mount / fails ?
<ForgeAus> Xchat-kde?
<dreamer> genii: let me get the exact error again
<ForgeAus> I knew there was an X-Chat and an X-Chat Gnome but Xchat-kde is new to me
<genii> dreamer Thank you
<dreamer> I get this error on boot (since I mounted an usb-drive): [42949374.470000]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on un known-block(0,0)
<dreamer> I get this error on boot (since I mounted an usb-drive): [42949374.470000]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on un known-block(0,0)
<VMT2007> saw it somewhere
<dreamer> woops
<ForgeAus> VMT try it :)
<ForgeAus> lemme know if you like it!
<VMT2007> oh some guy's side project
<VMT2007> not really beyond the drawing board it seems
<ForgeAus> personally I don't like the gnome vers
<VMT2007> the hell with that...
<genii> dreamer If you hit ESC at grub before kernel load can you select safe-mode kernel to boot?
<VMT2007> rofl i found it in a mailing list message -- from 2002
<dreamer> genii: yes, same error
<dreamer> just takes longer to get there :P
<ForgeAus> an ieview/ietab plugin for Linux would be funny :)
<genii> dreamer from knoppix umount the /mnt/hda1    then do fsck on /dev/hda1
<ForgeAus> entirely unnecessary of course... at least I think so...
<genii> dreamer if lots of errors ctrl-c to escape then do  fsck -y /dev/hda1
<dreamer> genii: yes, you sure?
<grayman> greetings
<genii> dreamer Well, it is not good idea to fsck a mounted drive
<grayman> can anyone tellme what was the file where you set your nameserv ip?
<genii> grayman resolv.conf
<dreamer> umount: /mnt/hda1: device is busy << genii
<grayman> aha
<grayman> thanks
<Jucato>  /etc/resolv.conf
<dope> does amarok do podcasts?
<genii> dreamer if at command prompt you are sitting in the /mnt/hda1 dir it cannot unmount :)
<dreamer> genii: ah, I was still there :] 
<dreamer> genii: /dev/hda1: clean, 55459/1198208 files, 1661320/2393677 blocks (check in 4 mounts)
<genii> dreamer Hmm this one is a puzzler
<dreamer> hehe, anyone like puzzles? ;)
<abstruck> hi, anyone using python2.5? on another pc i've experienced some problems during the transition... e.g. python-central gave errors
<genii> dreamer Please remount hda1 then pastebin a ls -ld *  of /mnt/hda1/boot
<kwtm> I'm trying to remember the name of a Linux arcade game I saw before; it might be a KDE game.  A number of balls bounce around in a rectangular space, and you have to keep dividing that space in half at the right instant so that all the balls are trapped in the same half of the space.  Anyone know the name of the game, so I can apt-get install it?
<genii> dreamer ls -ld /mnt/hda1/boot/*       even
<dreamer> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ?
<genii> Qix
<genii> ^ name of game
<kwtm> genii: Qix?  Okay, thanks, will look into that.
<ForgeAus> abstruck wish I knew how to help!
<genii> kwtm :)
<ForgeAus> I like python, but I suck at it
<ForgeAus> kwtm? is that some kinda windows manager?
<dreamer> genii: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/422/
<ForgeAus> oh a nickname! lol sorry
<genii> dreamer OK I'll return
<ForgeAus> hmmm kdevelop under zenwalk... now thats a thought
<kwtm> genii: Qix seems to be similar, but not quite what I'm looking for.  I remember in the old days of the IBM PCjr, a game like "Styx" was similar.
<VSpike> Can anyone recommed a linux newsreader that would appeal to an XNews user?
<kwtm> ForgeAus: No, I'm referring to a game.  When you trap bouncing balls into a smaller and smaller space that's finally small enough, then you win that level, and then you move onto the next level where there are more simultaneous bouncing balls.
<ForgeAus> qix isn't htat one of those tron-like games, or jezzball and stuff? boucy things and cutting screen areas up by lines?
<ForgeAus> jezzball is what that game is called for windows
<ForgeAus> dunno any other name it goes by
<ForgeAus> it was part of microsofts windows entertainment pack
<kwtm> ForgeAus: Oh, you mean is "kwtm" a window manager! :) :) My initials are K.W.T., but there is no element in the periodic table with "T" so I use "Tm", so it's sort of like a "Trade Mark".  Get it?  So it's K W Tm (potassium tungsten thulium)
<kwtm> ForgeAus: okay, I will google for "jezzball linux"
<dreamer> VMT2007: you have those roms online somewhere
<ForgeAus> um it'd probably run under wine! lol
<ForgeAus> vmt try romnation website
<ForgeAus> or romhustler
<genii> dreamer It appears to me that somehow the initrd file got altered and is no longer any good
<ForgeAus> you can d/l snes, arcade and a few others from ther eoyu might be lucky to find N64 ones
<dreamer> genii: huhm, damnit, I need to know how I mounted that usb-drive, I did it 'different' somehow (had to google, don;t know on what)
<genii> dreamer alteration date on it is Jan3
<dreamer> that1' yesterday ...
<ForgeAus> either that or check out any of undernet or efnet irc network's EmuRoms channels
<dreamer> hmmm, what is there to fix?
<dreamer> ForgeAus: thnx ForgeAus, you know what specs you needto run roms?
<genii> dreamer If I were you I would chance browsing to the repos by http and then d/l the *exact* same kernel version initrd.img then put it in /mnt/hda1/boot    but backup the old one first
<ForgeAus> specs? um not sure...
<kwtm> ForgeAus: Hmm, I think I've located the name of the game I'm looking for via googling for "jezzball": it's "kbounce".  I'll go check if that's the one.
<ForgeAus> kbounce! yeah I heard of it
<ForgeAus> didn't try it yet tho
<ForgeAus> i just assumed it was a ball bouncing like marble madness or  something
<dreamer> genii: hmmmmm, I feel too noob to do that :#
<ForgeAus> kgames are kewl
<tek_> dreamer you can also make a new initrd.img with mkinitrd
<ForgeAus> I really like the shishensou and mahjongg ones anyhow
<genii> dreamer I can walk you thru it if you like
<kwtm> Okay, I found it!  Thanks.  Bye, all!
<ForgeAus> awesome :)
<ForgeAus> hav fun
<ForgeAus> I hope you can play it better than I can! lol
<ForgeAus> I suck at that games
<ForgeAus> grr game
<genii> dreamer The other option as I see it right now would have to be a reinstall
<genii> dreamer Altho someone else may have ideas of other approaches
<dreamer> genii: tek_ said something worth trying perhaps
<dreamer> tek_: can you explain? I'm in knoppix right now
<tek_> im researching it a bit now. i have used this many times before
<tek_> it looks like kubuntu might not have it. let me login to one of my other boxes real quick
<genii> dreamer Since you are on a knoppix livecd it would be more difficult to install and use mkinitrd than just finding a premade one from the ubuntu repos
<dreamer> genii: ok, yeah I thought that, let me see if I can find it ..
<VMT2007> why does KDE tend to save every session and start up the same programs every time you start up?
<sebokie> hello
<tek_> actually what it does is you tell it what kernel to make the initrd image against and it builts it.
<deadcake_> someone can help me? i have just rebooted my pc and now i can't hear nothing..oh damn :(
<sebokie> i need help
<dreamer> tek_: also from knoppix?
<VMT2007> !justask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tek_> not 100% sure that knoppix has it on it, but i think it does. i know debian does
<genii> tek_ If you want to walk him through it, I'm up for hanging around to see how it goes :)
<tek_> all of there are debian derivatives
<tek_> give me a minute to check the syntax
<dreamer> tek_: and can I tell it to make it in /mnt/hda1/boot/ ?
<sebokie> i would like to run a command automatically on starp of my xgl session
<sebokie> on startup
<genii> dreamer What ubuntu ver you have on hda1 again? Dapper?
<lachlan> can somebody give me the links to the help pages for xgl and compiz?
<dreamer> genii: edgy
<gnomefreak> lachlan: join #ubuntu-xgl and look in the topic ;)
<genii> dreamer OK
<tek_> see if you have mkinitrd on knoppix...just open up a shell and type mkinit and hit tab twice and see if its there
<genii> AFK a bit
<dreamer> tek_: it is
<dreamer> ok, gotta let some friends out, brb
<tek_> sweet, your in luck, ok, let me get the syntax for you.
<tek_> your going to want to be in the /boot directory to run this and you need to have mounted the drive in read/write mode
<fiandre> hi all, is it possible to make a remote login and control a pc graphically, trhough a new window without using VNC?
<tek_> and that is the /boot of the device you have it installed on. probably would be /mnt/hda1/boot if its a ide drive and /mnt/sda1/boot if its a sata or scsi disk
<dope> has anyone been able to get the adultswim.com fix to work?
<tek_> dope... what AS fix?// <-- robochicken junky
<genii> fiandre ssh
<dope> that's what i'm lookin for
<genii> fiandre Sorry, not graphically
<dope> a fix for the fix :P
<tek_> what is it supposed to fix is what im asking
<fiandre> I need a graphical tool
<dope> no i'm asking if anyone has been able to access "the fix" on adultswim.com
<tek_> fiandre use krdc
<tek_> ahh, i see dope... sorry
<dope> because i'd like to view it
<vado> Bonjoir
<tek_> watching AS now on tv
<dope> i'm gonna email them
<balsamic_chicken> can anyone see this
<balsamic_chicken> what i'm typing that is
<tek_> please do, there site sucks in linux.
<genii> balsamic_chicken Yes
<scott> can anybody help me with amarok?
<tek_> amarok ROKS!
<tek_> scott, what is the prob with it?
<balsamic_chicken> genii thx, i was just seeing if i needed to log in before i can use my nickname
<scott> mine doesn't play my mp3s
<fiandre> tek_: it uses vnc
<fiandre> tek_: i would like to access to a remote desktop graphically using ssh
<dope> i just emailed them
<tek_> fiandre yes it does
<Ace_NoOne> hmm - I edited /boot/grub/menu.lst to start Windows by default, but it still boots to Kubuntu! Does Kubuntu even use GRUB by default?
<tek_> scott do you know about automatix?
<tek_> yes ace it does
<scott> tek_ heard of it, but don't have it
<genii> fiandre There is a remote X server but I forget the exact way to set it up. You would need to google or ask around
<fiandre> tek_: but it sees only vnc servers in the lan... why not the ssh?
<Ace_NoOne> that's odd, because there is some menu where the "use GRUB" checkbox wasn't active!?
<tek_> scott, you definetly want to install it, mp3s and everything else will work once you do
<scott> tek_ where would i get that?
<larson9999> dope what's wrong with adultswim.com?  i just looked and don't see anything wrong.
<tek_> just google for automatix
<tek_> fiandre, you just need to put in the ip of the machine you want to connect to.... hit the examples link
<larson9999> tek_: while i've never used it, i heard automatix has problems.  not true?
<tek_> i have used it on a LOT of systems now... never had a issue
<tek_> automatix is very cool stuff....no issues other than if you install the gnome verion on kde or visa versa
<larson9999> tek_: maybe i'll give it a go on the next machine i setup.  but installing things by hand is pretty easy as well.
<tek_> yes, larson9999 i installed alot of it by hand before i knew about automatix but there is nothing easier.
<fiandre> tek_: i can't insert this ip in the program's gui
<ubuntu> hi to all
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken Pls, stop with the spurious name changes... it's... annoying
<tek_> fiandre, if the ip your connecting to was 10.1.1.1 you would put vnc:/fiandre@10.1.1.1
<fiandre> tek_: it works only for vnc protocol....
<fiandre> tek_: ok but
<fiandre> i want it works for ssh
<tek_> no, it works for rdp also i use it to administer windows boxes all over the place
<fiandre> i tried this: ssh://root@192.106.230.46
<fiandre> it doesn't work
<larson9999> tek_: so with automatix if you're using kde you can use automatix to install 'kde' programs and then if you want gnome programs you install them after automatix?
<kay_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Balsamic_Chicken> !jp
<tek_> if you want to see the desktop of a linux box you have two choices, vnc or nxmachine
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<Balsamic_Chicken> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<tek_> if you just want to see the files on the machine you can use konqueror
<larson9999> nxmachine rocks
<tek_> try this... I LOVE THIS TRICK... type fish://user@ip so again for that example i gave before it would be fish://fiandre@10.1.1.1
<Balsamic_Chicken> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<tek_> put that in the konqueror url window
<dreamer> tek_: it's mounted like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/422/
<sebokie> hello i have a problem with kdeinit
<tek_> checking dreamer..
<sebokie> it says "kdeinit could not launch..."
<Ace_NoOne> on Login Manager > Shutdown > Miscellaneous, I can select a boot manager - what does that mean?
<Ace_NoOne> it's not for the default boot process, is it?
<tek_> ok dreamer when you run mount what does it show for hda1?
<fiandre> tek_: ok it doesn't support ssh
<tek_> it needs to be mounted rw
<dreamer> /UNIONFS/dev/hda1 on /mnt/hda1 type ext3 (rw)
<tek_> then you do not have kioslaves installed fiandre.. that basically ssh's you into the other box inside of konqueror
<tek_> cool dreamer,
<tek_> one sec
* Balsamic_Chicken hugs kubuntu
<dreamer> ok
<dreamer> Zd
<dreamer> :D
* Balsamic_Chicken hugs beryl
<Jucato> fish:/ or sftp:/ ??
<Balsamic_Chicken> what is fish..
<scott> how can I close a program that is frozen?
<fiandre> tek_: which kioslave do you mean?
<dreamer> man I'm glad I can open my daap-applet in knoppix, or else I wouldn't have any music :o
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: no it's not for the boot manager. it's for shutting down (whichI could never get to work...)
<Balsamic_Chicken> on dual booting, can i install kubuntu first on a clean harddrive and then later add on winxp?
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: can you show you menu.lst in pastebin?
<Jucato> Balsamic_Chicken: usually it's recommended to isntall XP first, then Kubuntu. but it's also possible... you just have to go through extra hoops to set  it up
<Balsamic_Chicken> btw on shutting down, sometimes i can hear the tower have a distinct shutdown sound, and i'm pretty sure the harddrive is shutdown, but the fan is still on and i get a blinking cursor on black screen, the computer just doesn't power off, is there any workarounds, sorry for long paragraph, thx
<Balsamic_Chicken> Jucato cool thx alot, my friend wanted to know =)
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: hold on, I have to transfer it from the laptop
* dreamer to bathroom, brb
<Jucato> !pastebin | Ace_NoOne
<ubotu> Ace_NoOne: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
* Balsamic_Chicken stinky stinky =) hehe j/k
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: use that (don't paste the whole menu.lst in here :) )
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: i know about pastebin; but I haven't set up the internet connection on the laptop yet
<tek_> mkinitrd  -k -o /mnt/hda1/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10
<Ace_NoOne> (just installed Kubuntu)
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do i find out what version kubuntu i'm using
<Balsamic_Chicken> i know the command should start off: cat /etc/then something here, anyone know
<Ace_NoOne> odd - I booted into Windows once, and after a reboot it booted to Windows again; so it remembers the last setting then
<Ace_NoOne> maybe I can find that setting in the menu.lst
<Jucato> Balsamic_Chicken: lsb_release -a
<genii> tek_ I think he needs -server at end of kernel ver there
<SAngeli> Hi, I have both this pc and a iMac pc on the same lan and wish to migrate some files from my kubuntu to my new iMac. How can I set my kubuntu up to do so?
<Balsamic_Chicken> Jucato thx alot
<tek_> <Balsamic_Chicken> fish is a kioslave to ssh, just means it enables konqueror to handle other protocols than http and ftp
<Balsamic_Chicken> tek_ thx alot, that was good to know just in case =)
<tek_> if he does that genii he will overwrite the one he currently has
<fiandre> ok i try to repeat:). I can start a remote login session with kdm. therefore, the remote desktop become the MAIN window. I ask: is it possible to start this session as a separate window?
<tek_> even if its bad you do not want to wipe it out
<Jucato> tek_: there are 2 kioslaves related to ssh right? just not sure which is which. fish:// and sftp://
<sebokie> can someone read me?
<dreamer> tek_: ok, and rename afterwards?
<genii> tek_ I woulda just renamed it with -BACKUP at end LOL
<Jucato> sebokie: yes
<sebokie> thanks
<dreamer> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: The working directory /tmp/mkinitrd.D3tRKv will be kept.
<dreamer> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: Cannot determine root device
<dreamer> I did it with sudo ..
<tek_> then add a -r /mnt/hda1
<dreamer> in the mkinitrd{
<Balsamic_Chicken> !fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21.12-1 (edgy), package size 631 kB, installed size 2560 kB
<tek_> yes the -k tells it to keep the temp files
<tek_> fish is a shell yes but that is not the same was what i was talking about.
<dreamer> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /mnt/hda1/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10 is not a valid kernel version
<vbgunz> is there anyway to open chm files in Konqueror? I know about xchm, kchm, etc. I hear about kchmpart but cannot find it?
<vbgunz> can someone help, how do I open chm files in Konqueror?
<tek_> dreamer you might have to read the man page to figure out what is different than what im telling you..
<genii> dreamer If the mkinitrd method does not work out I put in pastebin the way to d/l and rename an initrd from a repository for you at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/424/
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/426/ here we go; sorry for taking so long
<dreamer> genii: wow thnx, maybe knoppix doesn't know this kernel-version?
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: no worries. taking a look now
<tek_> im looking at the man page for yaird which does the same thing but perhaps its syntax is diff
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: so now it boots into windows by default?
<tek_> yaird == yaird - Yet Another mkInitRD
<genii> dreamer I think trying to mkinitrd across different kernel versions off a livecd may be a bit much to expect LOL
<Ace_NoOne> well, Jucato, it seems to boot to whatever was used last
<dreamer> genii: hehe
<Ace_NoOne> btw: I did remove "savedefault" from the "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-10-generic" entry (there shouldn't be two of those, should there?)
<gnomefreak> Ace_NoOne: one is commented out iirc
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: yeah, have you tried rebooting again (and again)? just to test if it really boots from what was last used
<genii> dreamer But i am still interested if it can be done, I am following along
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: I've tried twice
<Jucato> gnomefreak: nah, both are uncommented by default. which is weird...
<Ace_NoOne> but I will try again
<dreamer> genii: /me still the n00b here, but learning allong the way ;)
<dreamer> convinced a friend to build his old 500mhz pc into an ubuntu server ;)
<genii> dreamer cool
<VMT2007> mouse scrolling isn't working, great
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: odd, now it boots into Windows by default
<Jucato> :)
<tek_> i have done it genii the root command -r telling it where the root partition is enables it to find the kernel version..at least i thought that was how i got it to do it... but i have had to do it for the same reason
<Ace_NoOne> even though I didn't change anything at all - except booting to Win once
<VMT2007> unless I put the mouse over the scrollbar
<SAngeli> sorry, anybody knoledged with sharing data between kubuntu and mac?
<Jucato> Ace_NoOne: at least it's working now :)
<dreamer> tek_: have you read my original boot-error ?
<Ace_NoOne> Jucato: yeah, though I don't really believe in ignorance is bliss ;)
<tek_> no dreamer
<tek_> i just caught the missing mkinitrd.img file
<Ace_NoOne> well, I'm off to lunch - thanks a lot for your help so far (there's plenty more questions to come tho ;) )
<dreamer> tek_: ok, maybe it can help diagnosing
<genii> tek_  the -r switch should want /mnt/hda1/boot  as that is where vmlinuz is?
<dreamer> 10:58.16 < dreamer> I get this error on boot (since I mounted an usb-drive): [42949374.470000]  Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on un known-block(0,0)  << I'm guessing it's usb-drive related since that's all I did and didn't umount
<tek_> genii the -r tells it where the root partition is and that is root as in / not as in /root
<tek_> ahh dreamer that is not cause of a missing initrd.img file that is cause of a corrupt filesystem
<genii> Hmm if so then -r /mnt/hda1   should be correct syntax
<dreamer> tek_: it all workes fine, until I shutdown and tried to boot in the morning
<tek_> what is the filesystem type? ext3
<dreamer> tek_: yes
<dreamer> worked*
<vbgunz> anybody know how to set my mouse buttons to shortcuts in KDE?
<tek_> k, hold on..
<dreamer> if only I could remember how I mounted that usb-drive :/
<genii> tek_ His initrd.img file is altered the same time it quit booting. Also the initrd is the temp / mounted as vfs until actual / is mounted. Also fsck on his drive shows clean
<VSpike> oopies
<tek_> yes genii but you can repair the filesystem of a corrupt disk like that.. never done it on ext3 only reiserfs
<sebokie> i have a problem with kdeinit
<sebokie> how to change this?
<genii> tek_ If fsck shows clean fs then I don't see that it can understand there is some corruption there to repair
<tek_> i am running jfs so its different but you should be able to run ext3_fsck and also ext3_debugfs
<dreamer> tek_: lol:  ReiserFS had been the default filesystem in Novell's SUSE Linux Enterprise until their decision to move to ext3 on October 12, 2006[1] , two days after principal author Hans Reiser was charged with the murder of his wife.
<tek_> yes i know... i live here in the bay area, so does he.
<tek_> he is still in santa rita jail
<genii> dreamer I guess that just shows you having to deal with Novell can push you over the brink
<tek_> i really like reiserfs. never lost data with it.. i have with ext3 though
<genii> LOL
<dreamer> haha
<tek_> i dont know the debugfs stuff so well for ext3 but what it should do is allow you to rebuild the journal
<tek_> sorry.. mean superblock
<genii> bleh superblock reassigning
<tek_> i don't have anything that is running ext3
<tek_> well genii the few times i have had issues with reiserfs i have had to rebuild the tree and superblock but never once lost data.
<genii> dreamer You know, truthfully... if there is nothing extremely crucial data wise on there I would just do a clean install
<dreamer> genii: baaaah, I just got this machine up and running nicely :(
<dreamer> datawise only a couple of movies
<dreamer> but there is some configstuff and programms installed that really needed some tweaking
<tek_> dreamer... what does your /etc/fstab file read?
<genii> dreamer Well, may be worth it to sweat it out for a while yet
<dreamer> tek_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/429/
<Blak`Mamba> hello
<tek_> dreamer... sorry. i meant the /mnt/hda1/etc/fstab file
<dreamer> aa, sorry :P
<genii> tek_ LOL rescue mountpoints can get pretty confusing
<dreamer> tek_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/430/
<tek_> dreamer? have you tried to boot into single usermode at all?
<genii> tek_ He gets same error for safe
<dreamer> tek_: I tried normal and safe boot, both with same error
<tek_> yes genii and its 3:3-am here... i should have been in bed about 2 hours ago
<dreamer> haha, woeps :P
<tek_> k
<dreamer> it's 12:30 pm here :P
<genii> dreamer just mainly out of curiosity, does the memtest kernel boot?
<piper> hallo?
<genii> 6:35AM here and been up all night
<tek_> dreamer.. that is what is kludged.
<dreamer> genii: hmmmm, I could try, bb in 10 min then (luckily I have irssi running in screen on my server :P)
<tek_> your fstab file is fubar
<piper> can here where german?
<piper> -where +who
<dreamer> tek_: hmm ....
<dreamer> could that have been done by that usb-mount I did?
<tek_> mind you i do not know ext3... like i said i avoid it.
<dreamer> hehe, too bad
<genii> holy crap yeah... all that uuid stuff in there is a prob
<tek_> unless your running something wacky i don't know about.
<tek_> yes.
<dreamer> tek_: edgy server with kde
<tek_> comment those out and uncomment the /dev/hda1 line and /dev/hda5 line
<piper> mhm ... schade ... brauch nmlich mal hilfe
<genii> I could pastebin how it's supposed to look if you like
<sebokie> piper: #kubuntu-de
<tek_> genii you seen anything like that before?
<genii> tek_ No, not like that
<dreamer> hmmm, tek_ : shouldn't there be anything behind them?
<piper> thx
<tek_> two things come to mind... windows.. and se-linux
<tek_> but never seen anything like that.
<dreamer> ok, I'll (un)comment them, see what happens ..
<tek_> uncomment the /dev lines and comment the uid lines
<genii> dreamer I will take what you had there and make a new pastebin to compare what it should look like.
<genii> <- afk
* dreamer reboot and see if (un)commenting the lines helps in any way
<tek_> it should fix it.
<tek_> ill wait till you reboot and come back... then im going to bed.
<genii> dreamer tek_ at  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/431/
<tek_> yes that should fix it...
<genii> tek_ I am thinking something now
<tek_> its 3am..im not thinking much right now.
<tek_> :-)
<genii> tek_ That his fstab may be OK but the uuid crap is error output from knoppix outputted to stdout and interfering with the cut/paste but not actually in the fstab file
<genii> tek_ I understand
<tek_> well he could open it again and if he see's the same thing its confirmed one way or the other.
<tek_> knoppix usually only outputs  stuff to vc3 and vc4
<dreamer> beh, not working :((((
<dreamer> tek_:
<tek_> same error?
<dreamer> yup
<tek_> check the file again...
* dreamer checks fstab if they are still (un)commented
<genii> dreamer your /mnt/hda1/etc/fstab  should ideally look like so: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/431/
<dreamer> huh, now there is nog /mnt/hda1/etc/fstab ...
<tek_> that would be  a problem
<genii> bleh
<tek_> a very big one..
<dreamer> hda1 is empty now :o
<genii> dreamer did you remount it?
<tek_> copy what genii wrote and paste it in there in /mnt/hda1/etc/fstab
<dreamer> genii: I guess I'll have to remount? normally not nessecary in knoppix
<genii> dreamer Ideally, yes. Attempting a mount may give some useful info however
<genii> eg:  io error     etc etc
<tek_> you have a bad disk its beginning to sound like
<dreamer> genii: ok, mounted, now in fstab, I'm putting in what you gave
<dreamer> any way to select text in vim quickly?
<genii> dreamer I am beginning to think the same as tek_ - bad disk or ide controller may be going
<genii> bad disk more likely if cdrom boots knoppix OK
<dreamer> hmmm, how can that be so suddenly :/
<tek_> yes, just hilight it and then doubleclick once you are in insert mode
<tek_> damn...
<tek_> sorry..wrong.. im asleep
<dreamer> tek_: and deleting :P
<tek_> middleclick to paste
<dreamer> hahaha
<dreamer> tek_: yes and deleting lots of text in vim ?
<genii> I am... vimphobic
<dreamer> lol, ok, what do you use ?
<genii> LOL
<tek_> yes... count the lines and then type the number of lines followed by dd
<genii> dreamer I prefer nano or pico for simple console edits
<dreamer> ok
<tek_> so to delete the next 30 lines would be 30dd from where the cursor is
<Balsamic_Chicken> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<tek_> vim is my editor i shall not font
<dreamer> thnx tek_
<dreamer> ok, I'll reboot gain :/
<genii> tek_ If there was a nanopw I could do away with vi entirely LOL (vipw)
<tek_> i used to use pico but kept ending up on boxes without it and found myself forced to learn some vi...
<tek_> now i use it for doing everything..
<tek_> hell i prefer it over openoffice, kate and kwrite even
<genii> tek_ I can get by in it I just prefer not to when possible LOL
<Daisuke_Ido> anyone extremely familiar with kvirc?
<genii> tek_ Mostly it's the del vs backspace vs insert modes that frustrate me
<tek_> yeah... i know what you mean..its wacky but once you learn a few things its incredibly powerful
<tek_> shit first time i used it it took me around 30 minutes to figure out how to get OUT of insert mode
<genii> tek_ LOL    <ESC> is your friend
<tek_> i dont know it as well as i wish i did but enough to do everything i need to
<genii> tek_ Thats what matters :)
<tek_> once i learned substitutions, i was hooked
<genii> tek_ I remember in dos doing  copy con somefilename      then f6 for exit code
<amir> How do I prevent a certain program from starting up when I start my computer?
<genii> amir Which program are you finding offensive?
<amir> gaim
<amir> I want to use it but not at start up
<genii> amir I'm pretty sure within gaim you can go to settings and tell it not to run automatically
<amir> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm not seeing a setting for that.
<tek_> it might be in your Autostart folder too.
<genii> amir I am not currently on a box with it installed so I cannot say the exact place to find that, but I'm sure it's in there
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: i am, and it's not
<amir> genii, I can't find it
<tek_> check in your homefolder for the .kde/Autostart i think? make sure gaim is not showing up in there
<genii> Daisuke_Ido for real??
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, i'm not seeing it at all
<genii> I stand corrected then
<Daisuke_Ido> you would think they would put something like that in there, but nooo
<genii> amir  the suggestion by tek_ is also good
<genii> Daisuke_Ido On the win32 ver it is *definitely* in there
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<dreamer> genii tek_ : didn't work :( same error
<tek_> i have stuff in mine i want to always start up, that is one way you do that
<dreamer> genii: haven't tried the memtest yet though ..
<amir> I don't know how to make .kde/Autostart visible
<tek_> damn dreamer...
<tek_> in konqueror click on view and select show hidden folders
<genii> dreamer Just for laughs see if memtest runs
<genii> dreamer I need some comic relief about now :)
<tek_> i have one for you then... go to youtube and do a search for pornwars
<tek_> funny...
<dreamer> genii: baaah, need to reboot again :P
<genii> I need coffee... back in 2-3 mins
<Daisuke_Ido> i need to figure out how to completely disable color in ngl fserve (kvirc), or find a better fserve script for it :\
<dreamer> I need to get that old 60mhz laptop hooked up with a dongle (which I can't find) and run it as a terminal right next to me now :P
<dreamer> ok, I'll reboot and try memtest now :(
<genii> dreamer Thanks
<tek_> genii and dreamer.. im heading to bed.
<tek_> i have service calls to do tomorrow and need some sleep
<tek_> i would check that fstab file again and see if somehow its getting clobbered.
<tek_> perhaps its his HD.? anyway... L8tr.
<genii> tek_ gnite
* genii sips a coffee
<dreamer> genii: yeah memtest running fine :P
<genii> dreamer OK, good. If you want to try the method to replace the initrd file with one from the repo let me know LOL tek_ has gone to sleep
<dreamer> yeah I read it :P
<dreamer> still thnx for your help tek_ :)
* dreamer eating some eggs and mushrooms :)
<genii> dreamer Well anyhow if you want to try that I can wait a bit and maybe troubleshoot some more. i plan to leave here in maybe an hour and get some sleep myself
<dreamer> yeh I'd like to get this fixed before then too :P
<dreamer> too bad the booting takes a while each time
<genii> dreamer Yes, I understand :(
<dreamer> I should really find a dongle for this pcmcia-crd some time :/
<genii> dreamer just buy an ancient external modem and put it to the serial port
<dreamer> haha, I just need RJ45 connection
<genii> dreamer Ah, OK... I thought previously you meant old-time serial console connector :)
<dreamer> no, it's an thernet pcmcia-card, but without rj45 dongle :/
<dreamer> ok, so, what kernel version of that initrd-file did I have?
<dreamer> and see where I can find an edgy-server relplacement ..
<genii> dreamer you have kernel version on your install of 2.6.17-10-server
<genii> dreamer I think the instructions I did were at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/424/
<dreamer> ok, lets see ..
* genii crosses fingers!
<genii> and toes
<dreamer> genii: this one?: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/initrd.gz
<genii> dreamer Yes
<dreamer> baah, /mnt/hda1/boot/ is not writeable, I'll wget with sudo
<dreamer> ok
<genii> dreamer is it mounted readonly?
<dreamer> I guess, but sudo can write
<genii> dreamer OK do it that way then as its currently mounted
<dreamer> ok, I renamed the .gz now
<dreamer> reboot? :#
<genii> dreamer Yes please
<dreamer> I so hope this is gona work :#
<dreamer> bbl
<malik_> is there any way tyo make konqi open with last opened tabs after a crash?
<malik_> is there any way to make konqi open with last opened tabs after a crash?
<dreamer> genii: baah, I got into boot, it then came to reconf the language and keyboard settings, then it hanged at: Scan harddrives for an installer ISO image] 
<Jucato> malik_: yes
<dreamer> I then I inserted the edgy-server iso, but it couldn't detect it, maybe reboot when the iso is in the cdrom
<dreamer> ?
<malik_> Jucato: how do i do that?
<Jucato> malik_: install konq-plugins, then enable the Crashes Monitor in Settings -> COnfigure Extensions -> Tools tab
<dreamer> genii: could it detect and use the installer iso then?
<Jucato> malik_: make sure you are viewing a web page when you go to Configure Extension, otherwise you won't see the Crashes Monitor
<genii> dreamer Well, that initrd was from an install of course... however, that it boots to it indicates to me that the initrd seems to be the issue
<dreamer> ok
<genii> dreamer So need to ask someone with edgy server kernel to put their initrd.img someplace you can d/l it and use that instead
<dreamer> genii: aren't there specific settings in there that I need
<genii> dreamer Same process as you just followed but we already have the backup of the original of course
<dreamer> yeah
<malik_> Jucato: when i try to enable crashes monitor its telling me that this plugin is not configureable
<dreamer> but ... why can;t I use this new one?
<dreamer> it just needs the iso to continue the setup, though it could detect that iso after I inserted it, but maybe perhaps when I have the iso in the cdrom before boot ..
<Jucato> malik_: yes it's not :)
<genii> dreamer there may be some specific things in the initrd from your box but a generic one will do. The initrd I sent you too is for installing edgy from a harddrive so it has some instrucions on it already about looking for an iso etc etc
<dreamer> couldn't detect the iso after insert I meant ofcourse
<genii> dreamer I thought it might do but looks like it gets hung
<Jucato> malik_: whenever Konqueror crashes, you can see the list of opened tabs in Tools -> Crashes
<dreamer> hmm, I can try to boot it with the iso present in the cdrom, maybe I can finish the setup then ...
<malik_> Jucato: so now when i close konqi whilke some tabs are open in there on restart it will start from those opened tabs?
<genii> dreamer Since it is a harddrive install initrd it wants to mount an iso file for edgy, not the physical cdrom LOL
<Jucato> malik_: um.. no... it only saves the tabs during crashes
<dreamer> genii: aaah
<genii> dreamer like mount -o loop /some.iso /somewhere
<dreamer> hmmm, I need a working initrd then ..
<genii> dreamer Yes. If I had 2.6.17-10-server installed somewhere I would put it up on an ftp for you but I have not a box like that just now
<dreamer> hehe, damnit :@
<dreamer> anybody in the channel with an edgy-server running?
<dreamer> I'll try #ubuntu too
<malik_> Jucato: so is there any extension or plugin to save last opened tabs in konqi so that they can be restored after i reopen them?
<genii> dreamer Do you know who may? stdin  if you can catch him here. I think he has multiboot to like 4 different distros
<dreamer> ok
<Jucato> malik_: without a crash? you could Save View Profile... with the [X]  Save URLs in profile enabled. that will save the tabs. but you have to do that manually
<genii> dreamer so anyhow, for the moment I would say there is no joy. But if a suitable initrd.img-2.6.17-10-server   can be found I'm pretty sure it will booot
<malik_> :) but cant u guyz write some script for it?......to have a feature like that of firefox and opera?
<Xal> Hi
<dreamer> Ignite_: I have the initrd backupped and tried this one: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/initrd.gz  << without success
<dreamer> woeps
<Xal> How do I set it up so that I have a display on my TV and on my monitor? I can do each separately just fine, but I can't get both.
<dreamer> twinview?
<dreamer> I want that on this pc too soon (if we get a tv with scart)
<genii> dreamer I am having an idea please stand by
<genii> LOL
<dreamer> hmmm, tell me !! :D
<dreamer> genii: < Ignite_> dreamer, the only thing I could suggest is running `aptitude reinstall linux-image-server`. But of course you can't boot. You could boot into the live CD, open a terminal, mount the / partition and run `chroot <mount point>`, then aptitude etc... but that's just an idea, not a clue if it'll work.
<genii> dreamer I need to look on my repo mirror, afk
<dreamer> thnx
<dreamer> you should get some sleep man ;)
<genii> dreamer Ignite_'s method may work.
<dreamer> no idea how to though, can I do this from knopppix?
<dreamer> what was your idea?
<genii> dreamer I am doing a recursive search currently on my Edgy mirror to see if the server kernel deb may be there
<fiandre>  Hi all. which is the command line wich closes the current session?
<genii> dreamer If it is I'll upload it somewhere for you
<dreamer> fiandre: restartX?
<dreamer> genii: cool thnx
<fiandre> dreamer: no
<adaptr> fiandre: "session" being what ?
<fiandre> adaptr: end the current session.
<adaptr> fiandre: yes, i got that - *what* session ?
<genii> fiandre usually  exit
<fiandre> adaptr: the current!
<adaptr> fiandre: X session, SSH session, console session, jazz session, what ?
<adaptr> fiandre: thanks fo rbeing obtuse :)
<genii> ftp session? etc etc
<genii> LOL
<fiandre> adaptr: ok kde
<genii> fiandre If you just want to close some console use exit   or logout
<adaptr> ah - okay, well, find out which process it is (ps fax | grep session) and then kill  that process
<dreamer> fiandre: or ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<adaptr> fiandre: is there any plausible reason you can not just log out ?
<fiandre> well, maybe I'm talking japanese:)
<niko_> hi
<fiandre> i want to logout but
<fiandre> in this way:
<fiandre> from a konsole, i want to stop the kde session
<fiandre> instead of doing it from the kde itself
<genii> fiandre Do you then want it to return to the kdm login screen ?
<adaptr> fiandre: that'll kill the konsole too, obviously - but the fastest way to do that would be "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<fiandre> genii: yes
<genii> fiandre Then adaptr's method just above is for you
<genii> Conceivably you could also manually force tty7 respawen
<genii> respawn even
<genii> dreamer :( no joy on finding that file
<adaptr> fiandre: but as stated before, the *absolute* fastest way is CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE, which works from anywhere
<fiandre> genii: this is what I'm doing. I have started a kde session remotely. from a konsole, i wrote: ssh -X user@ip and then kdesktop
<dreamer> genii: baah :(
<adaptr> fiandre: crucial information you don't provide before... bleh
<fiandre> it "loaded" the remote desktop on my machine
<fiandre> adaptr: i know. i apologize
<adaptr> fiandre: no.. it *connected* to the remote kdm , starting a remote kdm session
<fiandre> anyway, now I want to stop the kdm sessio
<fiandre> session
<adaptr> fiandre: and you want to log out of that ?
<genii> fiandre and so X started locked out the session as the desktop was not redirected to your console?
<fiandre> adaptr:  yes
<fiandre> but I don't want to do it in a "brutal" way (by closing the ssh konsole)
<fiandre> genii: udo /etc/init.d/kdm restart didn't work
<fiandre> i still have the remote kdesktop:)
<genii> fiandre That would be because you did not enter kde thru way of kdm
<genii> (that restart kdm failed to exit the desktop)
<fiandre> genii: pheraps. in fact i used "kdesktop"
<dreamer> genii: what about that methid Ignite_ said?
<genii> fiandre Do you know the remote terminal name? eg ttyS0   or whatever?
<fiandre> genij: yes
<genii> dreamer I believe that would work actually
<dreamer> hmmm, how to do that ..
<fiandre> genii: so I dunno how to close the desktop stuff
<genii> fiandre so in another session do something like  ps ax|grep ttynamehere|more   and then see if there is a subprocess of ssh/sshd being called kde specific to pull the pid and kill or hup it
<dreamer> genii: get an ubuntu live cd then? but it should be edgy-server no?
<fiandre> genii: this is a work around solution
<fiandre> i would like to stop kdesktop in a proper way
<genii> fiandre Well, it is surely inelegant but your ssh session should remain connected while the subprocess dies
<fiandre> genii: but i'm sure there's a proper way to do it
<genii> fiandre You could try to echo some shutdown seqence to that session
<genii> dreamer Yes you would need a edgy server iso specifically
<genii> dreamer or install cd etc
<genii> something like `echo "\###\###\###" > /dev/ttyname     where \### is the keycodes for say ctrl-alt-whatever
<genii> `echo "whatever" '   <-- forgot closing immediate tick
<dreamer> genii: I have an edgy-server install cd, but only one cdrom ...
<genii> man I really need some sleep
* dwidmann wonders just how long genii has been up
<genii> dreamer I'm sure there's a way to extract the initrd.img from someplace on the cdrom but atm I'm too tire4d to think about the exact meachanics LOL
<genii> dwidmann going on 36 hours
<vbgunz> can someone please help me. On Gnome, using sudo in a script file is a piece of cake. I am trying to migrate and in no way will "sudo" work in a script....
<dwidmann> genii, surely you're not out of coffee :D
<vbgunz> I only need some portions to execute as sudo while the others execute under my own name
<vbgunz> Why is it so different? what is the catch?
<genii> dwidmann Actually yes but I'm trying to consciously not drink another one atm unless there is something dire
<dreamer> genii: dang ..
<dreamer> baaah, I want to fix this :(
<dwidmann> vbgunz, sudo should only be used for cli apps really.
<dreamer> without reinstalling the intire machine :(
<dwidmann> vbgunz, other than that, it's the very same sudo, completely identicle
<vbgunz> dwidmann, how do I use portions of a .sh file to execute some commands as sudo?
<genii> dreamer I understand
<dwidmann> vbgunz: give an example
<vbgunz> I created a whole new user and gave the user full administrative rights... I can execute sudo in a shell no problem, not in a single script
<vbgunz> ok one sec
<vbgunz> sudo ln -sf --backup /home/vbgunz/.mozilla/firefox/kb6mx88u.studyfox/chrome/brand.dtd /usr/lib/firefox/chrome/en-US/locale/branding/brand.dtd
<dwidmann> and what does it say when you try to do it?
<vbgunz> that works fine in the shell ... no way can I add it to a script... this is bugging me out :(
<vbgunz> right after that, I am launching this: sleep 5 && ksystraycmd --ownicon --icon help_index firefox -P studyfox &
<dwidmann> What executes this script? you, and manually, I hope?
<willvarfar> I have compiled some apps from source; they compile but won't run, complaining that they can't find the libs they need (wxGTK in this case).  I find the .so files in /usr/local/lib; why can't the executable find them?
<vbgunz> dwidmann, yes
<vbgunz> only me I hope
<ss> Hi folks can some one guide me to use Konversation as Mirc??
<dwidmann> willvarfar: maybe it doesn't know where they are, you probably have to set some environment variable or another to get it to work
<willvarfar> but there are loads of .so files in /usr/local/lib; surely this is a standard place that the loader looks for them?
<vbgunz> willvarfar, on Ubuntu I use to always get all the depenencies first with apt-get build-dep
<vbgunz> that usually helped me out a lot in building from source
<dwidmann> willvarfar, I'm not sure, but try setting the LD_LIBRARY_PATH to make sure it includes that before running the program, and see if it will run.
<willvarfar> ah, how do I set that?
<dwidmann> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:/usr/local/lib
<genii> willvarfar Are these sources debian-specific or generic sources?
<dwidmann> if that fails, try export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib
<dwidmann> if either of those work, create a shell script so you don't have to do that all the time
<willvarfar> ah that worked dwidmann
<willvarfar> so how do I edit the global LD_LIBRARY_PATH?
<genii> generic sources sometimes need that ARCH set so they know whic subdirs to find standard libs. Normally done with ./configure but sometimes by juggling commented statements in Makefile    and so on
<dwidmann> willvarfar: rather than that, do this: kdesu kate /usr/local/bin/PROGRAMSNAME, in it, put "#!/bin/sh" on the top line, the library path setting on the next line, and the path to the binary on the last line
<Jucato> you could set it in ~/.bash_profile (just your user) or /etc/profile (the whole system)
* dreamer is about to give up this and do a reinstall :(
<genii> ^ Jucato's way best
<sivaji_2009> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/mycomputer/software/ibm$ ls /media/cdrom0
<sivaji_2009> C57J6ML.bin  C57JCML.bin  C57JDML.bin  dlmgr.pro  wsextract.bin
<sivaji_2009> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/mycomputer/software/ibm$ sudo /media/cdrom0/wsextract.bin
<sivaji_2009> Password:
<sivaji_2009> sudo: unable to execute /media/cdrom0/wsextract.bin: Permission denied
<sivaji_2009> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~/mycomputer/software/ibm$
<Jucato> !pastebin | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> sivaji_2009: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sivaji_2009> how to install this ple help me
<willvarfar> Thx Jucato
<adaptr> sivaji_2009: you can not expect to extract a file on CD *on* the CD....
<dreamer> genii: what's Jucato's way?
<adaptr> sivaji_2009: if you could, you'd have invented a way to write to cd-roms
<Jucato> "you could set it in ~/.bash_profile (just your user) or /etc/profile (the whole system)"
<adaptr> sivaji_2009: copy the file to your hard disk
<Jucato> talking about LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<dreamer> oh, not my prob :$
<sivaji_2009> but some files are read only
<dwidmann> sivaji_2009: chmod +x wsextract.bin would work, however, it's a cd, so it won't .... copy it off the cd, then chmod it, then execute it.
<sivaji_2009> i cant understand i am new user say clearly
<sivaji_2009> now i want to install this
<dwidmann> sivaji_2009: cp /media/cdrom/wsextract.bin ~
<dwidmann> cd
<dwidmann> chmod +x wsextract.bin
<dwidmann> sudo ./wsextract.bin
<vbgunz> man I am at a frigging lost... I haven't been this agitated since I first started using Linux...
<genii> dreamer I haven't forgotten about you, I'm trying to find a path out for you atm :)
<dreamer> \o/
<dreamer> you are my king!!
<dreamer> genii: what do you do that you stay up 36 hours straight and help n00bs like me out? :P
<sivaji_2009> "cp /media/cdrom/wsextract.bin ~" what this command will do
<dwidmann> dreamer, if I remember right he's been known to stay up longer than that ....
<dwidmann> sivaji_2009: cp = copy
<dwidmann> sivaji_2009: and ~ = home
<paolo> its italian?
<sivaji_2009> now what i am suppose to do
<paolo> it's all language foru help ubuntu?
<dwidmann> dunno, that should have executed that .bin file like you wanted, sivaji_2009
<adaptr> sivaji_2009: what do you mean ?
<dwidmann> !it | paolo
<ubotu> paolo: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Zamber> !it | paolo
<Zamber> :D
<genii> dreamer today I am at our shop babysitting about 27 machines as they auto-install dapper onto themselves from a local repo mirror I have here. i'm writing some stuff so each gets a different username and some other stuff like a modem driver that needs to be precompiled etc. This needs to be as automated as possible but I still need to do some input occasionally etc
<paolo> thanks
<Jucato> sivaji_2009: that will copy the wsextract.bin file to your /home/<user> directory
<sivaji_2009> i want to extract that
<dwidmann> I told you how ... it's up there somewhere ...
<matteo> hi
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> hi-bye? :)
<dreamer> genii: hmmm, shop? :)
<genii> hmm, does dpkg have some facility to install packages on a system you are not booted to?
<dreamer> I have a bunch of antique machines I'd like to run dapper for my youthcentre, just need some crt's and kb's and such
<sivaji_2009> how to use bluetooth
<genii> dreamer Yeah sort of LOL
<Jucato> !bluetooth | sivaji_2009
<ubotu> sivaji_2009: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<dwidmann> genii: not that I know of ... you could probably chroot into the other system though, but I think you already knew that.
<genii> dwidmann I found the deb file dreamer needs which has the stuff for 2.6.17-10-server but it's in deb
* genii ponders boot to knoppix chroot /mnt/hda1 then chance dpkg -i ?
<dwidmann> exactly
<JimDanger> Is there a way to record a few second clip from a DVD to a video file? My google-fi is turning up absolutely nothing.
<JimDanger> google-fu rather heh
<unai> holaaa
<dreamer> genii: beginning to sound wonderfull :] 
<genii> dreamer OK if ya want to chance it I'll walk you thru it.
<dreamer> sure, not _that_ much that can go wrong? :P
<genii> dreamer need to d/l the file http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-meta/linux-image-server_2.6.17.10_i386.deb           and then put in some safe subdir of /mnt/hda1   like  /mnt/hda1/tmp
<dreamer> genii: how big is it? because # df -h says I don't have any space available :/
<dreamer> when there should be a couple gb free on hda1
<dreamer> mait' I'll remount hda1 again, because it's mounted by knoppix on /UNIONFS
<genii> dreamer 24K ...hmmm that doesn't seem right
<dreamer> haha, ok, I have space to write now
<MetaMorfoziS> hey all
<dreamer> genii: is it the right file? and where on hda1 should I download?
<MetaMorfoziS> anybody know the solution for the firefox"s download manager problem?: If i download something, and then open the download window, and i click on the "open" link or rightclick and "show" doesn'T happens anything
* dreamer bathroom, brb
<genii> dreamer From all I can tell it seems the correct file but the small size is puzzling me. At any rate you should d/l it to some dir like /mnt/hda1/tmp   you may need to mkdir /mnt/hda1/tmp   if no exist yet
<dreamer> yes it exists
* dreamer wgets
<oggy> my audio isnt working
<oggy> ?
<oggy> :(
<oggy> help
<ostuhl> test
<ostuhl> hi ho
<dreamer> genii: ok, walk me through :] 
<genii> dreamer OK. So because you will be chrooting into the other drive, I need now to tell you the commands to go there, install it then exit
<genii> dreamer during the chroot part the knoppix part will be unresponsive etc
<dreamer> hm ok, can I still use X normally?
<genii> dreamer No.
<ostuhl> is somebody around for some newbiequestions in order to solve some problems? and yes, i had read some kinds of faqs ;).
<dreamer> hmm ok, because I'm using 2 terminals atm
<dreamer> this one ssh's to my server in the other room for irssi
<dwidmann> you probably can still use X normally, IIRC
<dreamer> ok, we'll see, what do I do then?
<genii> dreamer Well, according to dwidmann it works but I'm not entirely sure actually
<ostuhl> plz query. thanx
<dreamer> if it doesn't and I'm on trouble, what do I do? (I'll write it down ;) )
<flaccid> can somebody please do me a favour. in konqueror open the navigation panel, right click on system and click set url and please let me know the url there
<genii> dreamer OK the sequence:   chroot /mnt/hda1        then:   dpkg -i /tmp/thepackagename.deb        then exit
<genii> If exit incorrect or chroot escape plase someone say correct command... I believe exit howver
<dwidmann> system:/
<flaccid> ok
<dwidmann> @flaccid
<flaccid> i got a bug then
<genii> dwidmann It'd been ages since I uzed chroot for anything
<oggy> does kubuntu work with optical jack
<oggy> did anyone see my question
<oggy> is anyone going to help here
<oggy> wtf
<dwidmann> I've not used chroot for something since .... I broke something last :D
* dwidmann doesn't even know what an optical jack is
<dreamer> genii: ok, done
<oggy> fucking audio for kubuntu
<dreamer> Preparing to replace linux-image-server 2.6.17.10 (using .../linux-image-server_2.6.17.10_i386.deb) ...
<dreamer> Unpacking replacement linux-image-server ...
<oggy> audio you dumb shit why isnt it working for kubuntu
<dreamer> Setting up linux-image-server (2.6.17.10) ...
<dreamer> damnit, I gotta stop doing that so impulsively :/
<genii> oggy If no one gave you some immediate answer it is most likely because there is no one in the room currently who can answer your question. No need to be rude LOL
<dwidmann> !etiquette | oggy
<ubotu> oggy: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<dreamer> genii: try reboot now?
<oggy> fuck your etiquite
<oggy> kubuntu you default install audio
<oggy> just ubuntu
<oggy> wtf is the probleem
* genii ponders User Error ?
<genii> ROFL
<oggy> yeah same fucked up answer and the same treatment from linux support channels
<oggy> figures
<genii> dreamer Yes, did dpkg -i give a success tho?
<Jucato> !language | oggy
<ubotu> oggy: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dreamer> pebkac
<dreamer> genii: yes
<tamacracker> is there anyway i can find out why my machine keeps freezing almost every time it's about to start the screen saver?
<dreamer> I just pasted the output
<kay__> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii> dreamer Then I would chance the reboot. This is last time tonight for me and this issue tho, i *MUST* get sleep after, success or no
<dreamer> genii: ok, stay with me untill I'm back here
<sivaji_> is any know how to install wsad
<dreamer> brb ;)
<genii> dreamer np
<oggy> booo kubuntu sux
<Xal> nah ah
<Xal> <3 Kubuntu
<dwidmann> .....
<oggy> no flash player support for firefox and no audio support
<Xal> Yes there is.
<Jucato> oggy: people will be less willing to help you if you keep talking like that
<Xal> Flash works great for me.
<oggy> kubuntu is useless for linux
<dwidmann> firefox supports flash fine, audio works fine if you use compatible sound hardware
<oggy> jucato havent had help in a week
<oggy> what makes you think anyone is going to help now
<Xal> oggy: Probably because you talk like this.
* cloakable is quite happy with Kubuntu.
<Xal> I am too
<oggy> compatible sound hardware?
<tamacracker> <- upset with kubuntu
<genii> Jucato Geez is he still here? After the first round of swearing I put him on ignore already LOL
<Jucato> oggy: you're more than welcome to choose another distro. no one's stopping you.
<oggy> im using onboard sound
<dwidmann> www.alsa-project.org IIRC
<cloakable> So am I
<Jucato> just \don't rant here
<oggy> jucato not before bust this one down and save everyone the time and effort
<Xal> The only thing that is a little difficult to setup audio wise is surround sound.
<tamacracker> is there any sort of error log made when your machine freezes?
<oggy> so just come out and say the truth kubuntu plain right out sux isnt user friendly
<flaccid> what is required for system:/  to work??
<Jucato> ranting won't help anyway.
<oggy> its useless
<tamacracker> my machine freezes when my screen saver starts.
<Jucato> oggy: stop it
<Xal> How isn't it user friendly?
<Xal> It works great from the start.
<oggy> ubuntu immediately installs audio
<cloakable> oggy: Really? I've found many uses for it.
<dwidmann> flaccid, I think, just the kioslaves, the package for which, umm, can't recall
<oggy> with no problems
<genii> tamacracker Not so hopeful if it freezes that it would have a record of the thing that made it freeze (chicken-egg sort of problem)
<Xal> As does Kubuntu
<oggy> Xal no it doesnt
<Xal> It did for me.
<Jucato> flaccid: it should be working by default. no need to install anything else
<Xal> So, yes it odes
<Xal> does*
<cloakable> And me
<oggy> ubuntu comes with firefox as a default browser
<flaccid> Jucato: it does work. but now when i click on the System button in the navigation panel
<genii> tamacracker But if there was anything just before you may find it in the /var/log/error.log
<oggy> kubuntu doesnt
<tamacracker> genil.. is there any possible way i can find the problem that causes my machine to freeze?
<Xal> So?
<tamacracker> i see
<Xal> Konqueror is part of the KDE suite.
<Jucato> flaccid: can you type "system:/" in Konqi?
<cloakable> oggy: Kubuntu has Konqueror, which is IMO, far better.
<oggy> kubuntu is a waste of time
<Xal> That's with any distro that uses KDE
<oggy> konquerer doesnt have flash
<flaccid> Jucato: that works, but not when on the button
<Xal> Yes it does.
<Jucato> oggy: you are more than welcome to leave. don't rant in here. it does nothing
<tamacracker> oggy... so why not go back to ubuntu then?...
<Xal> Seriously
<flaccid> http://www.kde-forum.org/artikel/15005/Cannot-find-parent-item-filehome-in-the-tree-Inter.html
<cloakable> oggy: Tell that to me flash supporting konqueror
<Jucato> final warning oggy
<oggy> ppl dont want to waste time installing useless distros
<flaccid> in the panel under system nothing is listed either
<cloakable> oggy: Go back to Windows than :)
<oggy> see and then when ppl ask for support they get ignored and kicked out
<Xal> haha
<tamacracker> eeek windows
<Jucato> oggy: you are not asking for support. you are ranting
<dreamer> genii: no such luck :(  same config error as before (with that new initrd, maybe remove that one first?)
<genii> I am away getting a coffee so pls tell dreamer I am returning if he gets back before i do
<dwidmann> oggy, you can leave if you want, we won't miss you
<cloakable> That's for sure :P
<oggy> ranting nope , just opening everyones eyes to the time wasted installing this distro
<dreamer> genii: why are you getting coffe if your going to sleep soon? :P
<Xal> What's with all the young ones?
<genii> dreamer Ah damn :(
<Jucato> oggy: that's ranting
<dreamer> teh sux0r
<tamacracker> oggy there's nothin wrong with kubuntu.
<Xal> Meh, this is the easiest, most user-friendly distro I've ever used.
<genii> dreamer getting coffee is an excuse to go get some fresh air too LOL
<tamacracker> just go to the damn store and buy an audio card.
<oggy> stop ffooling yoursellf cracker
<flaccid> its trying to access home:/// even though it should be home:/
<Xal> I prefer KDE to Gnome, so Ubuntu wouldn't be the right distro for me.
<oggy> Xal its useless if it doesnt support modern hardware
<dreamer> genii: hehe, I'm about to go off with a housemate, gotta get new books for next period
<Xal> oggy: Yes it does
<tamacracker> :\ kubuntu is free man.. what do you want?
<oggy> dual core athlon x2 asus a9n sli motherboard
<dreamer> too bad for my housemates they can't use the pc today :(
<dreamer> baah, this so sucks
<Xal> I have a C2D, a 7900GTO, and a new sound chipset.
<dwidmann> oggy, you're not convincing anyone here, so why not bother someone else?
<Xal> It all works fine.
<oggy> new sound chipset
<oggy> haha
<oggy> for what?
<Xal> Uh, sound
<oggy> you had to get new hardware for sound
<oggy> hehe
<Xal> No
<Xal> It's a new integrated chipset.
<Xal> Its not a difficult concept.
<Xal> It's*
<genii> dreamer anyhow I'll be back in a few mins if yer around...if not, have a good one and perhaps I'll find a suitable solution
<flaccid> night
<oggy> I have a new integrated chipset and kubuntu doesnt work with it at all
<oggy> what a waste of a dvd and download time
<Xal> Okay, then you're the only one. Would you like a cookie?
<dreamer> hmm, I'll try ad stay home a little longer ;)
<tamacracker> thank god i built my machine and nothin's on board
<dwidmann> oggy, as I said, it works fine if you have compatible hardware, if not, that's not linux's fault that you didn't check that you had compatible hardware before installing.
<dreamer> I really want to get this fixed :(
<Xal> I didn't see the point in buying a sound card.
<steveire> is there an amarok script to correct all of the id3 tags on my songs? For example if I have "Under The Bridge" by "Red Hot Chili Peppers" on album "None/unknown", it would correct the album to "Bloos Sugar Sex Magik". It  already gets album art, so I don't see why not. I don't see the tool though.
<oggy> compatible hardware for a user friendly distro
<oggy> spare me
<oggy> hehe
<Xal> Windows has the most hardware support.
<Xal> Why don't you stick with that?
<Xal> It suites you well.
<tamacracker> ] windows also costs $200+ lol
<oggy> Im a freebsd user meh windows crap
<Xal> Okay, then go to the FreeBSD channel.
<oggy> no , I want to save everyone time in downloading this crap
<tamacracker> bro if you're gonna do that in this room they're just gonna kick you out :\
<Xal> You're just wasting time.
<oggy> all freenode efnet and other servers will be hearing this news
<tamacracker> lol
<Xal> I feel sorry for them.
<tamacracker> oggy, it's nothing new bro
<oggy> I am 15 years into hardware tech linux unix windows
<tamacracker> get over it.
<oggy> cant you see the news spreading now
<steveire> oggy: what news bring ye/
<Xal> There's just no pleasing people.
<Jucato> and yet you act like a 15 year old... I think we've heard enough
<oggy> pleasing ?
<dwidmann> oggy: and you still can't manage to type or sound nice or do something at more than a 13 year old level, I feel sorry for you
<Xal> Yes, it's an English word.
<steveire> oggy: what news bring ye?
<oggy> see this is what kubuntu is good for , basically nothing
<oggy> hehe
<Xal> You are acting like a little kid. Grow up.
<Jucato> I think I've been tolerant enough...
<oggy> cant play audio , no default firefox or flash  player stuff that should already be packaged with it
<steveire> oggy: Good man! I for one want to join your valiant quest. What comes after mindless trolling?
<oggy> HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO SEE PRON NO
<oggy> Now even
<Xal> oggy: wrong
<oggy> >:[
<Jucato> before this gets worse
<Xal> Aren't those things left out for a reason?
<Xal> some legal issue
<dwidmann> Yes.
<Xal> The flash package I use is nonfree
<Xal> It's not because the devs are incompetent.
<oggy> legal issue
<oggy> O H fuck me , why did i bother with kubuntu
<dwidmann> mpeg is patented, libdvdcss2 is illegal in many countries due to the DMCA IIRC
<oggy> you figure it would be the same install as ubuntu
<oggy> but with kde
<oggy> apparently
<oggy> NOT
<Xal> Okay
<Xal> good for you
<Jucato> oggy: what you are doing is ranting, plain and simple. not asking for help, not giving any. that's enough
<Xal> Meh, I'm gonna get out. This is stupid.
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-227-180-40.dsl.sbndin.ameritech.net]  by Jucato
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<dwidmann> Thanks Jucato!
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
* oggy was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato ("You have been warned")
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<tamacracker> lol
<frojnd> how is that I still have KMail 1.9.5, when on their official home page is noted that there is version 3.5.5. and I constantly update and upgrade...
<frojnd> I have edgy though
<dwidmann> 1.9.5 seems to be the newest
<frojnd> http://kmail.kde.org/
<steveire> frojnd: 3.5.5 of KDE
<Jucato> yep, KMail 1.9.5 for KDE 3.5.5
<dwidmann> The reason it says 3.5.5 on there, most likely, is because KMail is released with the rest of KDE
<frojnd> aha
<genii> back with coffee :)
<frojnd> so 1.9.5. is the newest
<genii> ping dreamer
<genii> arg
<genii> !ping dreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping dreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> But apparently not awake
* genii runs an IV tube with caffeine into the mainline
<dwidmann> You're sitting here and talking but apparantly not awake genii hehhehehe
<genii> dreamer Still here?
<dreamer> yeah
<dreamer> just about
<genii> heh
<dreamer> it's raining so me and my housemate don't want to leave yet :P
<dreamer> pm for troubleshooting? or want to do public in this _busy_ chan :P
<genii> dreamer I'm just contemplating the next avenue of attack
<dreamer> can't find anything on that initial error I got, btw, should I remove the 'new' initrd?
<dreamer> put the old back, and try the method we just tried?
<genii> dreamer I wonder what would it do if no initrd at all even LOL
<dreamer> hmmm
<dwidmann> It was Genii, in the billiard room, with the candlestick!
<dreamer> I still have the old one backedup
<genii> dreamer Nah the deb file *ideally* should have put a fesh-install sort of factory initrd on from what i could tell. But the size of course looked too small
<dreamer> ok
<dreamer> it didn't do anything really
<dwidmann> genii, why not give genii your initrd image?
<genii> dreamer I am thinking there is some other deb which contains the factory initrd it begins with, I just need to find the thing and then we could do it over again LOL
<genii> dwidmann I am not using the same setup he is. I have a dapper 6.06.1 server he has 6.10
<dreamer> lol
<frojnd> is there any tutorial how to manage kmail for gmail?
<genii> dwidmann And I have not the server iso for 6.10 handy to just toss it on some box
<frojnd> !kmail
<ubotu> kmail: KDE Email client. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 2174 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<frojnd> !gmail
<ubotu> gmail is a webmail service. For information on using it with Evolution see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<dwidmann> I've got the 6.10 DVD, but I don't think that has the server setup, or does it :s
<genii> Hmm actually that may not be strictly true since i have the mirror
<genii> dwidmann I remember I had to specifically d/l a server iso
<dwidmann> I was just wondering, seeing as the dvd is the live + alternate + the entire main repository, and perhaps more
<dreamer> evolution sucks, I like thunderbird :)
<genii> dwidmann perhaps scan it for something with 2.6.17.10-server   or the like
<dreamer> dwidmann: I have the edgy-server iso burned. I could put it online, but I don't know what file
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<genii> (kernel after install says -10 but .10 looks like deb delineation for subvers)
<dwidmann> It has it :)
<genii> hmmm
<genii> !initrd.img
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about initrd.img - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> darn u ubotu! LOL
<genii> dreamer I am doing an   updatedb   then going to search the repo mirror i have with locate. I was using an  ls -R |grep 2.6.10|more  sorta method before
<BluesKaj> how do i place Avidemux in the kicker? Presently I can only launch it from the terminal.
<genii> locate will tell methe path
<dreamer> allright
* dreamer so hopes that fixing the initrd is going to work
<genii> dreamer Since memtest works I'm pretty sire initrd is it. For reasons i listed to tek_ earlier
<dreamer> k
<noiesmo> dreamer, mkinitramfs -o initrd.img will create a initd.img based on running kernel and /lib/modules/kernelversion
<genii> eg: fsck checks ok, error msg specifically states mounting / with vfs no good and so on
<dreamer> noiesmo: kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on un known-block(0,0)
<dreamer> genii: could what noiesmo is saying work?
<dreamer> noiesmo: I'm on knoppix atm
<genii> moiesmo Unfortunately he cannot boot to a ubuntu kernel the same for which he needs the initrd
<genii> dreamer The same as before with tek_ - to make an initrd with mkinitrd   and so on
<dreamer> ahh, yeah that didn't work :P
<dreamer> but there is no kernel running so boohoo :(
<dwidmann> why not chroot in, and reinstall the kernel package?
<dwidmann> or some such
<dreamer> did it, though not sure if the package was correct
<dreamer> package was 4 kib or something
<genii> dwidmann I'm trying to find that package right now. Thought i had it earlier but not, apparently
<dwidmann> 4kib? sounds kinda small
<dreamer> hehe yeah, or how big was it genii ?
<genii> 24K actually, but yeah too small
<dwidmann> would it be this: linux-image-2.6.17-10-server
<genii> dwidmann ROFL thats the one i thought it was but it isn't
<dreamer> linux-image-server_2.6.17.10_i386.deb  << we had this, which was 24kb
<dwidmann> that was 24kb?
<dwidmann> hmm
<genii> yuppers
<dwidmann> looks right
<genii> I know
<dreamer> didn't work though
<dreamer> genii: try and remove the now functioning initrd? and try again?
<dreamer> ohw crap, I just deleted the .deb :P
<genii> I'm pretty sure thats the right route tho, with chroot  dpkg -i    and so on to restore it
<dwidmann> wait, maybe that wasn't right ...
<dreamer> 24kb is right or too small? :P
<genii> dreamer Since the original messedup initrd is backedup you can delete the new one or do with it what you want. As it's no good I'd delete it
<dwidmann> !!, linux-image-server 23,718, or 24kb, linux-image-server_2.6.17-10 however, 24,377,392, or about 23 mb
<ubotu> linux-image-server: Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.17.10 (edgy), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<dwidmann> this is according to apt-cache show
<genii> whoah trippy
<dreamer> ok, we need the 23 mb one ..
<dwidmann> I'll grab the path for you
<dreamer> w00t
<genii> I dunno. The entire contents of /boot don't really even amount to 33Mb
<genii> 23Mb, even
<dreamer> hmm
<dwidmann> much of it goes elsewhere I presume
<genii> dwidmann Yes, likely :)
<noiesmo> into /lib/modules/
<dreamer> we just need the right .deb
<dwidmann> yeah, that's the one
<genii> dreamer Yes, that sounds about right. If you want to put up with the 23Mb d/l LOL
<dreamer> oh that's gona be quick
<dreamer> we have surfnet (fastest network in holland)
<dwidmann> I've almost got the path
<dreamer> yay
<noiesmo> apt-get stores previously downloaded debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<genii> Well, if nothing else it will refresh the install
<dreamer> noiesmo: I can't find it there
<genii> dreamer in your case it would be /mnt/hda1/var/cache/apt/archives
<dreamer> linux-image-2.6.17-10-server_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb
<dwidmann> that's odd, I can't find it where I thought it would be
<dreamer> I have it
<dreamer> what where the chroot commands ?
<dreamer> genii: yes that package is there
<dwidmann> chroot /mnt/hda1
<dreamer> don't know the size though
<dwidmann> what luck, I don't have to find it afterall :O
<genii> heh
<dwidmann> ls -l /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-image-2.6.17-10-server_2.6.17.1-10.34_i386.deb
<genii> dreamer is it that name above with the 2.6.17.1 part attached at the end to the 2.6.17-10-server  part at the front??
<dwidmann> I was in pool/main/l/...... and linux-image wasn't there, must be for security reasons or something, I figure.
<dreamer> rw-r--r-- 1 root root 23580646  << is that mb?, tis huh?
<genii> yeah thats Mb
<dwidmann> that's bytes
<noiesmo> no
<dwidmann> 23 of them
<noiesmo> but its 23mb
<dwidmann> indeed
<dreamer> ok,     iiit'sreplaacnnnggddolots of stuff
<dreamer> hmm, can't type :P
<genii> dreamer Yeah it may take awhile
<dwidmann> typing skills are ..... wait, no they aren't.
<dwidmann> crud, out of hot fries
<dreamer> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<genii> I wasn't sure if base-install stuff like default kernel would have /var/cache/apt  entries
<dreamer> ok, so .. reboot again? :P
<genii> dreamer the dpkg  command finished without errors?
<dreamer> genii: ok didn't know it existed, but I would've guessed the same
<dreamer> yes
<genii> dreamer Then sure, you know the drill by now ROFL
<dreamer> Not updating initrd symbolic links since we are being updated/reinstalled
<dreamer> Not updating image symbolic links since we are being updated/reinstalled
<dreamer> ok, reboot, and bbl :P
<genii> wait
<dreamer> don't go sleep yet genii ;)
<dreamer> ok
<genii> "not updating initrd" etc is worrisome
<dreamer> hmmm, true ..
<dwidmann> genii doesn't sleep, he waits o.O
<noiesmo> no symboluic links
<dreamer> lemme pastebin entire process
<genii> nono not neccesary
<noiesmo> the kernel linux iminitrd name hasnt changed
<genii> what is dpkg for force rewrite over confs etc?
<genii> That is the switch we need here to force it to make new initrd and so on
<dwidmann> do a dpkg --purge <package>, then dpkg -i <package>, and it won't give you any trouble
<noiesmo> dreamer, what its saying is the symbolic links were not updated this is fine it should still have installed the new image
<dreamer> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/448/
<genii> dreamer What dwidmann said about purge. make sure chroot  and so on of course
<dreamer> purge what ? the package ?
<dreamer> hmmm, ok .
<noiesmo> dreamer, here update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-server
<noiesmo> from you paste
<dreamer> damnit, konsole is F-ed
<dwidmann> if you're worried about that message, then yes, though it probably isn't hurting anything, you hope.
<dreamer> purge is the safe bet ?
<genii> noiesmo AH, you are correct!!
<genii> dreamer forget the purge, it did it
<dreamer> ok, then reboot !!!!
<noiesmo> read the error or warning messages
<dwidmann> How did all of this get started anyhow?
<noiesmo> yep dreamer
<genii> dwidmann Some major messup involving mounting usb drive improperly somehow messed up the initrd
<dreamer> dwidmann: no idea, all I did yesterday was mount some usb-drive (only sudo thing that day) then I shut down, startup today gave kernelpanic-error
<dwidmann> crazy
<dreamer> so I figured it had to do with the usb-drive I didn't umount or mounted improperly
<dreamer> ok, fingers crossed :D
<genii> dreamer seeya in a bit
<hilltop_> join #distrowatch
<genii> Hey did someone eventually boot that ogg guy? I went away for a minute came back and he was gone
<genii> Just curious :)
<noiesmo> yeah he was booted
<genii> noiesmo Thx :)
* genii sips coffee
<genii> wow, my updatedb command still running
<dreamer> whoohooo \o/
<dreamer> it worked :D
<genii> course there's like 120Gb to go thru
<genii> dreamer :) Cool
<BluesKaj> trying to figure this avidemux and the nomenclature ...gotta be a video producer/engineer to understand it :(
<dreamer> just the usual ASCI: invalid PBLK length error I always have on this machine, then a check on hda1, reboot and I'm in now :)
<genii> dreamer Well it took a while but the patient will live!
<dreamer> hmmm, I really liked knoppix' konsole settings, how can I get those on this machine, this konsole sucks :/
<genii> LOL
<dreamer> I hope we all learned something from this weird situation ;)
<dreamer> hmmm, so, anybody any thoughts on that invalid PBLK length? :#
<genii> dreamer I was *JUST* contemplating it but have not seen it before
<dreamer> hehe
<genii> heh I'm freakin hopeless
<dreamer> ah well, it just slowes down the boot with 1 minute
<dreamer> hangs up*
<dreamer> hmmm, and konsole settings? :] 
<dreamer> ok, now to shutdown this machine and get behind my own computer :P
<genii> dreamer perhaps boot back to knoppix then copy out the knoppix desktop .konsole  file and transplant it to ubuntu (after safely backing up your original in case of spectacular failure of course)
<genii> sorry not Desktop it's located but likely /home/name/
<genii> Well, from wherever it resides anyhow
<dreamer> hehe, maybe look into that later
<dreamer> many many thnx for your support genii :)
<dreamer> hope to do the same for others in a couple years ;)
<genii> dreamer Well, we had lots of help
<dreamer> hehe
<dreamer> thnx #kubuntu ;)
<Tresko> Hi guys! Is it only me, or did Openoffice.org break on the last 2.0.4 upgrade?
<parsek> How can I copy a file from desktop to /usr/lib
<genii> Anyone used preseed files for automated installs before?
<genii> My values for auto-adding a user seem to not be taking, it's starting to upset me
<dick> I have a problem updateing to ver 6.10
<parsek> oh, sorry to bother I got it, bye
<parsek> :)
<dwidmann> gah, I hate when I do that .... I find myself typing in :wq in kate :(
<dick> update -manager shows it and asks to update but DCOPserver is not available
<steveire> how do I use a different version of a package? sudo update-alternatives gcc isn't it, but I want to use 3.4 instead of 4.1
<dick> Is this channel for Kubuntu HELP or just chat?
<dwidmann> steveire: do you have gcc-3.4 installed?
<Jucato> steveire: much easier if you use export CC=....
<steveire> yes
<dwidmann> dick, I think it's mostly for the former, but chatting doesn't hurt
<dick> Right you are.
<steveire> Jucato: I'm ./configuring something. http://sourceforge.net/mailarchive/message.php?msg_id=37075047 Do I use that as an option with configure?
<Jucato> no, before configure I think
<steveire> ah, ok. I'll have a go
<dick> When I do update I get "Please check is Dcopserver is running"
<hassan2a> salut
<dwidmann> When you do what update?
<dick> I want to update to Ver 6.10. It shows it available in "update-manager"
<BenjaminB_> aptitude dist-upgrade *duck
<dick> I have burned the .iso cd but do not want to install with it because I always lose files that way
<hassan2a> *
<ForgeAus> is there a proggy to convert archive types?
<fuel> hello friends, i recently downloaded kubuntu 6.10 dvd and tried installing it..... but there is no package selection present
<fuel> i want to install kdevelop and other stuff......how to do it ??? i am suse user
<ForgeAus> and even if there was it wouldn't make a .tar.gz file into a slackware package would it?
<Alumin> ForgeAus: nope
<Alumin> ForgeAus: slackware packages aren't defined by the format, but by the contents
<Alumin> format-wise they're just gzipped tar archives
<ForgeAus> well they're all installable packages
<Alumin> but they have particular files inside them with slackware-specific metadata
<ForgeAus> erm installable sourcecode like
<ForgeAus> with headers and c files etc
<ForgeAus> that can be installed, just that slackware needs a special kinda file to initiate the script right?
<Alumin> well yeah, I mean if you want to get technical, .deb packages are just ar archives with some special sauce
<ForgeAus> a something do, or a slack-something.... I can't quite remember
<Alumin> but they have a debian/ directory with control files that dpkg knows how to find and act on
<ForgeAus> metadata is a big buzzword lately lol
<hatta> I never metadata I didn't like
<Alumin> GAWD
<ForgeAus> rofl hatta
<Alumin> now I forgot what my question was
<ForgeAus> I metadata I did like... well not in person but on Startrek
<hatta> haha
<ForgeAus> you have a question?
<Alumin> oh yeah...ok, so I'm using the adept updater thingy
<ForgeAus> adept kewl
<Alumin> and I have apt-listchanges wired up so it displays the changelogs
<Alumin> so I have to click "show details" every time, which is fine
<Alumin> but every time I update, I get an error about "trying to initialize frontend: Kde" and being unable to connect to the X server
<ForgeAus> your using kubuntu?
<Alumin> yah
<Alumin> 6.06
<ForgeAus> hmmm can't initialize KDE frontend? that doesn't seem to make sense
<ForgeAus> did you remove an important package from it somewhere along the line?
<Alumin> I looked in the config files for debconf and apt-listchanges
<ForgeAus> maybe you should check for broken packages or dependancies
<Alumin> ForgeAus: the actual error is X server connection permissions
<Alumin> I know why  it's not connecting
<Alumin> the question is, why is it trying?
<ForgeAus> um doesn't adept automatically use kdesu?
<Alumin> yeah
<ForgeAus> the connection to the x-server might be part of that process???
<fuel> any help?
<bobbyd> hi
<ForgeAus> I'm making an assumption there I odn't know for sure but it seems to make sense
<bobbyd> how do I make my laptop automatically connect to my wifi access point on boot?
<Alumin> ForgeAus: the kdesu window (and the adept window) work fine
<ForgeAus> the installer terminal screen doesnt?
<Alumin> the update process also works...when the "KDE frontend" fails it displays the changelogs in pager format which is what I want
<Alumin> I'm just trying to get rid of a spurious error message
<ForgeAus> I've seen that mostly it was Gnome frontends doing it to me
<ForgeAus> so they defaulted to dialog or something
<ForgeAus> and it kept going without a problem
<Alumin> maybe it's the adept updater that's doing it, by itself
<Alumin> since it knows it's running in a KDE environment
<ForgeAus> but then my base install was kubuntu not ubuntu so I didn't expect it to have gnome working lol
<ForgeAus> possibly
<BluesKaj> I have question about the annoying delay in opening some programs such as adept, synaptic, etc...sometimes I hve to click on them 2-3 times in order for the "run as root dialog box", to come up ...is there a fix for this ?
<Alumin> that would explain why I have to hit a special button to even proceed
<Alumin> it's expecting those windows to pop up
<ForgeAus> seems to happen alot on ncurses installer screens
* Alumin investigates
<ScarFreewill> anyone knows how to convert .B00 .B6I .B6T to iso?
<Dr_willis> i can honestly say ive never even seen those extensions befor.
<ForgeAus> Scar, never heard of .B* as a format before
<Dr_willis> :)
<ForgeAus> where'd the files come from?
<Dr_willis> so thats not a good sign.
<ScarFreewill> daemon-tools can mount it...
<ForgeAus> possibly
<ForgeAus> because it recognises them
<ScarFreewill> its disk images
<ForgeAus> I can understand they're most likely CD or DVD rom images
<ScarFreewill> yeah
<Rebecca> hey peoples :)
<ForgeAus> (if not USB ones or something)
<ForgeAus> hey Rebecca :)
<fiandre> Hi. is there a way to "export" an icewm desktop trhough ssh? (-X flag)
<Rebecca> i want to ad a panel applet to control xmms but none appear to exist in the repos
<ForgeAus> export?
<Rebecca> add*
<ForgeAus> you mean take a screenshot of?
<Dr_willis> deamon tools supoports a lot of 'extended' cd/dvd type images that have extra data for the copy protection and other bits.
<Rebecca> hi ForgeAus
<ForgeAus> maybe you can do a websearch for the .B* format? and it might give you some idea where it comes from and if theres a proggy other than daemon tools to manage it
<ScarFreewill> Dr_willis: yeah but i don't really mind if some of the protection parts gets lost..
<ForgeAus> rebecca I don't know how to help you
<ScarFreewill> Dr_willis: i just want to be able to mount it in linux
<ForgeAus> I like XMMS myself but I don't know much about panel applets....
<ForgeAus> oh you mean like "system tray?"
<Dr_willis> ScarFreewill,  good luck on finding any other tools that manage with that stuff.. id have to say reload that thing in deamontools and copy it over to an iso from there.
<sara> Anyone know how to get a wireless card to work that is USB?
<tony_> can someone help me to install frostwire ????
<Rebecca> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v414/beccasfotos/20060417_desktop.jpg <- that's what my desktop looked like with kde on debian before in installed kubuntu.. it's almost identical now but lacking an xmms control applet :)
<Rebecca> ForgeAus: sokay :)
<tony_> installed deb package and program never starts
<ScarFreewill> Dr_willis: yeah i was thinking that too but just wanted to know if there was something like mdf2iso... ;)
<Dr_willis> tony_,  run it from a shell and see if any error messages appear/.
<ForgeAus> frostwire? whats that something like limewire?
<Dr_willis> ScarFreewill,  not that ive ever seen
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<ScarFreewill> Dr_willis: anyways thanks...
<Dr_willis> You proberly need to have the actual/real sun java installed for frostwire to work right.
<tony_> i get the syntax error when i try to run it trugh shell
<ForgeAus> nice happyfeet desktop Rebecca :)
<ForgeAus> um is that kde?
<ForgeAus> the icons look it but the taskbar/panel doesn't seem to scream kde to me
<kaksu> how can i make Konqueror faster?
<Rebecca> ForgeAus: hehe. was actually inspired by March of the penguins. but yeah it's KDE :)
<Dr_willis> tony_,  you may be stumbling upon a 'sh/bash vs dash' issue
<ForgeAus> anyhow you can se the propertes of the program to run in the system tray
<ForgeAus> just make a desktop or link in the filesystem to where you want to run it from
<tony_> i have no clue  .
<tony_> lol
<ForgeAus> and rightclick, go to properties
<Dr_willis> tony_,  i recall having to edit the frostwire scripts and replaceing the 'sh' lines/commands with 'bash'
<ForgeAus> and tell it to run in the system tray
<sara> how do i get to the kde info center...
<ForgeAus> I think that might fix your problem
<reagleBRKLN> hi, how do I add MS Word support to Kerry/Beagle? I installed wv.
<tony_> thats beyond my undrestanding linux
<Dr_willis> tony_,  the guys in #ubuntu proberly can walk ya through it.. its editing of 2 files..  im suprised the bug is still in the frostwire scripts
<tony_> thanks anyways dr.. now i have to figure how to uninstall this program
<Dr_willis> uninstall? gee.. wny not learn to fix it. :)
<ForgeAus> yeah thats one problem I also have with linux too, everything seems like its all patched together, too much command line and stuff to organize/fix/install/run stuff....
<ForgeAus> not very user friendly that way
<tony_> i don't want to screw things up in my linux .
<ForgeAus> but if your using standard packages its fine...
<tony_>  ihave few services that are running the way i want them and thats im happy with
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  actually the dash/bash issue - is a LONG time issue that is now being 'fixed' and the fixing it the right way - is showing that a lot of people were doing the wrong thing for a long time. :)
<Dr_willis> if we stayed with the 'user friendly - keep the old stuff going' thinking.. we would all still be using dos. :)
<ForgeAus> Dr Willis possibly but then I'm like tony I don't know much about it
<scythe128> dr willis, dos was user friendly??  that has to be the best line I have read today
<ForgeAus> really? I didn't think linux really used dos.. cept for a few UMSDOS distros
<Dr_willis> I researched the dash/bash stuff.  a long time ago.. and  followed the logic of both sides.    interesting debate.
<tony_> i can't even uninstall that program
<tony_> thats nice
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  that was sarcasm. :)
<tony_> :S
<ForgeAus> IC..
<Dr_willis> tony_,  its a poor craftsman that blames his tools. :)
<ForgeAus> personally I would have gone for |CP/M
<Dr_willis> I used CPM ages ago.
<tony_> thats aint my tool
<tony_> lol
<ForgeAus> me too
<hatta> dos was a hell of a lot more user friendly than windows
<hatta> dos actually did what you told it to
<ForgeAus> lol hatta!
<hatta> seldom crashed
<tony_> i was told to get frostwire . rather then lime wier. so here we are . lol
<ForgeAus> depends on what your doing with it...  but I see your point in some ways
<Balsamic_Chicken> hi does anyone know how to make all kde application display chinese correctly?
<ForgeAus> tony, either find a fixed install or be prepared to do some manual reworking
<Dr_willis> tony_,  and you downloaded and isntalled frostwire-4.13.1.4.i586.deb
<hatta> it's still not a bad OS if you don't need multitasking
<tony_> YES DR
<Dr_willis> and file a bug report witht eh frostwire guys.
<Dr_willis> i think gnomefreak  emailed them about this a few months ago.
<tony_> 4.10.9-2
<ForgeAus> hatta I'm a multi-OS fan I don't play favorites/nasties with them
<tony_> soemthing llike that
<ForgeAus> some I find easier than others tho
<ForgeAus> but then I'ma  big gui fan
<ForgeAus> so dos although I'm well aquainted wtih it wouldn't be one of my first options
* Dr_willis isntalls frostwire
<BluesKaj> frostwire interprets inputs as autoporn :)
<Dr_willis> Hmmm
<ForgeAus> Blues I think Limewires not much different
<Dr_willis> i just installed frostwire-4.13.1.4.i586.deb and it works for me
<tony_> where did you download that
<Dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<sara> can someone please help me with my wireless USB device?
<ForgeAus> I've noticed if I search for something obscure it comes up a thousand small approx 124 kb files....
<Dr_willis> from the factoid/web site. :)
<Dr_willis> let me run it a little and see
<ForgeAus> some smart learning bot throwing back my search at me
<BluesKaj> yeah Forge.. amule works well tho and of course ktorrent
<ForgeAus> I aren't a fan of torrents
<ForgeAus> havn't been able to use them very well
<ForgeAus> might just be my connection or the software not sure...
<ForgeAus> I like gIFT based proggies tho
<Dr_willis> frostwire works, the menu icon works... command line works...
<ForgeAus> and in windows Shareaza does limewire and other formats too (magnet/torrents/emule/edonkey and more)
<BluesKaj> i found asureus buggy in edgy ...wouldn't download without slowing waaaay down ...no such prob with ktorrent '
<Dr_willis> I am using Edgy Eft, and i installed the SUN java,  also. :P
<Dr_willis> ktorrent used to have some issues.. but its working good for me now.
<ForgeAus> ohh thats a question
<ForgeAus> anyone know how to get java applets working under ies4linux?
<Dr_willis> hmm frostwire now has bittorrent support.
<Dr_willis> that last thing i want to do is run IE under Linux. :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<ForgeAus> the microsoft Msjava proggie/installer hangs on registering classes
<hassan2a> hello all
<ForgeAus> and sun java for windows? I don't think thats right
<BluesKaj> why run IE , anyway ?
<ForgeAus> perhaps sun java for linux, but is IE going to recognise it?
<ForgeAus> BluesKaj because I feel like it?
<ForgeAus> I'm not looking to rely on it but I'm learning alot from the process
<Alumin> how do I get X.org to listen (only) on localhost?
<Dr_willis> Listen to what/where Alumin ?
<Alumin> um, listen to X applications :p
<ForgeAus> hehe I even managed to fool Microsoft WGA into thinking my Linux was a genuine windows installation!
<ForgeAus> rofl
<Alumin> I need to be able to make network socket connections to it, so I can't use "-nolisten tcp"
<fiandre>  Hi. i have to access to a icewm session trhough ssh (with -X flag, in a "graphical way"). Anyway, when I try to launch Icewm it says that another window manager is running. But in the remote pc it's running only KDM. Any idea about how to solve? thnks....
<BluesKaj> go with the feeling ..i'm sure it's rewarding :)
<ForgeAus> or rather wine was a genuine windows installation anyhow
<Alumin> but I don't want to actually make it available over the real network
<scythe128> dr willis, could be worse, when I am bored I call AOL tech support and tell them I cant get it to install (it wont under wine, so I am technically correct even if i never tried)
<ForgeAus> so I can download goodies from MS that I can't in my normal XP! rofl
<Dr_willis> the kdmrc file has a lot of places to set options.. im just not sure what option you are needing to do what exactly. :P you could always block things with iptables rules from going where you dont want them.
<scythe128> forge, how the ??? did you do that?
<ForgeAus> scythe :)
<Alumin> Dr_willis: I want to define the network interfaces that the X server binds to
<ForgeAus> that I'll keep a secret for now
<Alumin> by default, it binds to 0.0.0.0, ie all interfaces
<scythe128> hehe, wouldnt caare, but I think its hillarius
<Dr_willis> cant say that ive ever messed with it at that deep a level Alumin  - last few times ive heard people in here asking similer things,  I recall they either used the various kdm config files to launch X the way they wanted.. or resorted to iptable rules.  sorry i cant help much more then that.
<ForgeAus> A Vista-enabled version of wine is goign to be VERY interesting
<Alumin> Dr_willis: that's cool, I'm actually not sure if it's possible, surprisingly enough
<Alumin> I mean, firewalling the port closed with netfilter/iptables is a workaround, but the right solution is just to not open the port in the first place
<Alumin> rather than open it and then put a cork in it
<Dr_willis> Alumin, often if you dont think its possible - its because theres some much better way to do what you want to do...  try approaching the problem from a differnet angle. :)
<scythe128> forge, you trying to bring drm to the masses?
<ForgeAus> scythe! I hope not
<ForgeAus> I'm very anti drm!
<ForgeAus> I'm just more comfortable with XP still
<scythe128> hehe, then why would we want a vista wine?
<Alumin> Dr_willis: no, I just mean in my years of experience with X servers (XFree86, mostly) I can't recall ever seeing a configuration option to specify the listen address
<rockprincess> hello everyone! does anyone know how to get bluetooth pairing working on kubuntu edgy eft?
<ForgeAus> for things like ie7 yahoo messenger and a few other odds and ends
<Alumin> but I thought I might have just missed something...stranger things have happened, for sure
<scythe128> unless you accept the fact that you would have to squish vista to get the wine:)
<ForgeAus> good question rock :) I have no idea!
<BluesKaj> I'm more comfortable with XP too , but running it in Linux isn't my idea of learning a new OS :)
<scythe128> forge, check out firefox or opera to replace ie and gaim or kopete to replace yahoo im
<Dr_willis> Alumin,  its amazing the # of options out there :)
<rockprincess> because it's a bit odd that it works on dapper but not on edgy
<ForgeAus> Scythe I'm more interested int he core than the bloatware that comes wtih it
<ForgeAus> I have checked otu them
<ForgeAus> and I use firefox even in my XP installation
<tony_> is it normal for frostwire to take forever to connect to the network ?
<ForgeAus> lol
<Alumin> rockprincess: what device are you using?  I bought a D-Link DBT120 but I can't even get it to show up
<Alumin> (...on 6.06)
<Dr_willis> tony_,  mine connected right off as soon as i entered a search item
<ForgeAus> kopete's IRC is quite interesting! chunky visually for messages but interesting!
<tony_> i think i should buy your linux BOX DR
<dwidmann> Would anyone by chance know of an easy way to create manpages ... groff is killing my patience
<scythe128> Im just trying to give you alternatives forge.  I still cant get ie7 to run right in wine right now.  I need it to do my time cards for work :(
<rockprincess> Alumin: you mean what Bluetooth Dongle I use? or my headset?
<ForgeAus> scythe have you tried ies4linux?
<ForgeAus> its an easy install script
<Alumin> rockprincess: well, I meant the dongle but I guess both :)
<ForgeAus> that downloads all the stuff you need internally
<scythe128> no I havent
<ForgeAus> problem is you have to extract it manually first
<scythe128> aggghhhh, note worth it to me
<Dr_willis> i cant get squat running in wine lately. even stuff that used to work - dont want to any more.
<Alumin> I think my problem is with the dongle though
<ForgeAus> then run it with a ./(ies4linux executable)...
<ForgeAus> first things first, make sure you have wine and cabextract
<rockprincess> Alumin: it's a Surecom Dongle...dunno the exact brand...seems to me like a no-name brand.....
<scythe128> Ill just use the windows machine for that
<ForgeAus> then run that script and it'll install the rest
<ForgeAus> it'll be interesting if/when they have ieview/ietab plugin for firefox working under ies4linux tho
<rockprincess> Alumin: what error message are you getting?
<ForgeAus> sorry firefox calls them extensions plugins are other things...
* BluesKaj wonders if the there is a way to get the neroLINUX deb pkg to run in edgy ... needs some dirs to install to 
<ForgeAus> nero?
<BluesKaj> yup
<ForgeAus> wow I didn't know there was a Linux vers of it
<BluesKaj> there's a vers for debian
<scythe128> blues, check out k3b... it perfer it over the nero linux
<ForgeAus> I guess its bloatware tho, much like the windows one uh?
<scythe128> it is really slimmed down from the windows version
<ForgeAus> really?
<ForgeAus> nice!
<scythe128> seems really underpowered
<ForgeAus> I might toy with that soon
<tony_> humm frost wire not connting to the network , can this be because of linux Firewall ????
<scythe128> not slimmed in a good way
<BluesKaj> scythe128, K3b is ok for burning ...nero does codec conversions better than most
<Alumin> rockprincess: not so much an error, it's just not showing up
<ForgeAus> scythe, so what sounds like fun to me :)
<scythe128> hehe
<Alumin> I can see something in /var/log/messages when I insert the device though
<Alumin> I have a module "bluetooth" loaded
<rockprincess> Alumin: that's a common thing in Edgy Eft.....it seems like pairing bluetooth devices is disabled in 6.10
<scythe128> Blues, I just use kaffeine to rip and dont worry bout it
<Alumin> rockprincess: I'm using 6.06
<rockprincess> Alumin: have you installed all necessary packages?
<ForgeAus> I wanna go Feisty! lol
<Alumin> rockprincess: as far as I know
<rockprincess> ForgeAus: me too ;)
<Alumin> I've installed a bunch of obex* ones, and bluez*
<lgsobalvarro> Heloo... if i install the kde 4 package's i can have too kde 3.5.5?
<tony_> how can i remove frostwire from my system ?????
<ForgeAus> seeing double with kde?
<BluesKaj> trying out avidemux as we speak ...experimenting with settings etc, but so far it's crashed several times failed to convert a particularly difficult avi file to dvd
<ForgeAus> I know one way you can have both
<dwidmann> lgsobalvarro: yes
<Alumin> apt-get --purge remove frostwire
<ForgeAus> but its probably not what you meant
<ForgeAus> (virtual machines is one way)
<ForgeAus> heck even cygwin has kde nowerdays :) lol
<lgsobalvarro> dwidmann: so it should show me in kdm the opcion "kde 4" or something like that?
<dwidmann> I would think so, I've not done it, I just know other people do
<ForgeAus> multi kde
<lgsobalvarro> ohh tnx dwidmann
<dwidmann> granted, there aren't very many others using kde4 at the moment, seeing as technically if you looked at its version number right now, you would be seeing kde 3.8
<tony_> Alumin thanks
<ForgeAus> lgsob try a websearch there might be something on the net to help you find out how
<Alumin> rockprincess: I have libbluetooth1 kdebluetooth bluez-utils bluez-pcmcia-support bluez-cups
<Alumin> those last two may be redundant since I'm just trying to use a USB dongle to talk to my phone
<ForgeAus> bluez cups? theres bluetooth printers?
<rockprincess> Alumin: sounds right to me....have you installed kmobiletools....?
<lgsobalvarro> dwidmann: yep i know that, i'm askint that becouse, i only have linux on my laptop.... in my workstation i use mac... so i need something stable too here
<Alumin> it's installed now
<ForgeAus> I want Kandy!
<ForgeAus> what do you need of your mobile?
<ForgeAus> or on it?
<Alumin> transfer ringtones to it, and pictures/movies from it
<ForgeAus> ok kmobile tools mostly then
<Alumin> phonebook backup/sync
<ForgeAus> kandy is good for addressbooks and stuff from what the package descrip says
<Alumin> if I could use it as an internet connection in an emergency that would be cool too
<Alumin> yeah, Kandy looks really helpful, but my phone doesn't show up in it :)
<Alumin> I also have the USB cable for the phone
<Alumin> no luck with that either
<ForgeAus> don't blue tooth devices discover eachother?
<Alumin> it's not a matter of the dongle finding the phone
<Alumin> the OS doesn't see the dongle
<ForgeAus> so you need to make sure you can install the device then?
<Alumin> that's the problem I'm having, yeah
<ForgeAus> well I knwo the systems settings applet has 2 bluetooth buttons
<Alumin> I don't show any sign of having a USB device
<rockprincess> do you guys have any idea if there's a program to remote controll your pc using bluetooth and your mobile phone?
<ForgeAus> but they may not be a USB bluetooth driver... I don't know
<ForgeAus> rockprincess I'd dare to say there would be
<ForgeAus> but I don't know it
<endo602> hello
<Alumin> yeah, I know there is...I hear about people using them a lot
<ForgeAus> hey endo :)
<endo602> Can someone help me with setting up an ident?
<Alumin> endo602: apt-get install oidentd
<rockprincess> Alumin: really? can you tell what it's called?
<endo602> i sintalled pidentd
<ForgeAus> a user or an ident? as in??? the protocol? port 113?
<endo602> is oidentd better?
<Alumin> pidentd works too
<Alumin> yeah
<endo602> yes
<endo602> port 133
<Alumin> well, depends on your definition of better I guess
<ForgeAus> irc clikents use it
<Alumin> port 113 :)
<ForgeAus> grr clients
<endo602> i dont know how to config pidentd
<Alumin> oidentd is a lot more configurable
<endo602> sorry
<endo602> is it easy to config
<endo602> ??
<endo602> is there a walkthrough'//
<Alumin> depends on your definition of easy
<Alumin> :)
<endo602> :(
<Alumin> if you're used to manipulating variable=value config files, then yes
<endo602> mes a newb
<matlec> hi
<Alumin> if you just need a basic identd, just stick with pidentd
<matlec> is there an easy way to update to apt 0.6.46.4 (without moving to feisty ;-))?
<endo602> i just want to tack on an ident to my ip check
<Alumin> endo602: yeah, any identd is fine for that
<endo602> basic
<endo602> but i cant seem to get pident to use the ident i want
<endo602> its config file is too confusing for me
<ForgeAus> mat do backports repositories do that kinda thing?
<dwidmann> matlec: download and install the deb with dpkg, if it doesn't have too many dependencies
<reagleBRKLN> why would edgy's kpilot be saying "Could not find conduit knotes-conduit." ?
<matlec> dwidmann: so there is no other way? ;(
<Alumin> endo602: pidentd might just use your username
<BTR> Hi, how do run for excample adept manager with the gui, from console?
<ForgeAus> mat you may not have to load all of feisty just apt and its dependencies of fiesty
<Alumin> that, after all, is what ident is supposed to do :)
<matlec> ForgeAus: backport?
<endo602> that is not good
<endo602> i need someothing else
<dwidmann> well, using feisty's package without a  full upgrade to feisty is possible, unless there are lots of depends
<endo602> is there a way to change it
<ForgeAus> BTR
<ForgeAus> theres more than one command
<endo602> if i sintall oident can you help me walkthough
<ForgeAus> its adept-install adept-manage and a few others
<endo602> ?
<matlec> ok, thanks.. I'll give it a try ;)
<ForgeAus> check your /usr/bin directory??? it probably resides there...
<Alumin> endo602: try reading the help docs for pidentd
<dwidmann> matlec, pull up konqueror, go to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty/+package/apt
<dwidmann> I suppose
<Alumin> "oidentd configuration" is kinda a big subject for an IRC conversation
<ForgeAus> is feisty currently like a RC or preview release?
<BTR> ForgeAus: I dont think you understand my question, i want to start the gui version og adept from console
<endo602> hehehe
<ForgeAus> BTR I just told you how
<matlec> dwidmann: the problem is the dependency hell (well.. in this case not really hell, but anyway..)
<endo602> i tried reading the help docs
<endo602> but i guess I will still work at it
<endo602> thanks anyways
<endo602> one last thing
<BTR> ForgeAus:
<BTR> lajene@lajene-laptop:~$ adept-install
<BTR> bash: adept-install: command not found
<ForgeAus> oh wait, you probably need kdesu on the commandline before using the adept-install or whatever command
<endo602> where should i put my ident in the config file
<Dr_willis> adept-install ? never heard of that one.. :)
<endo602> value=?
<BTR> the same with adept-manager
<Alumin> BTR: the command is called adept_install
<Dr_willis> apt-get install whatever
<ForgeAus> ie: kdesu adept-manage
<Alumin> BTR: not sure what happens if you run it
<ForgeAus> or kdesu adept-update
<Alumin> but that's what the name is :)
<ForgeAus> not apt-get adept DrWillis
<ForgeAus> not sure if there is an -install but they're all like that - this - that - the toher...
<BTR> Alumin: Nothing happens. ForgeAus i know how to use adept via konsole, but i want to start the gui version from the  console
<ForgeAus> names like install update manage
<Alumin> endo602: I haven't really used pidentd, not sure what to tell you...but "man pidentd" should have that kind of information
<ForgeAus> grrrr
<ForgeAus> adept is a gui program
<ForgeAus> I don't hitnk there is a text/ncurses version of it
<Alumin> BTR: did you try just running "adept"?
<ForgeAus> apt-get or aptitude would be the closest right?
<ForgeAus> Alumin adept isn't the command
<endo602> there is no man entry for it
<dwidmann> if you want an ncurses thing, just use aptitude
<ForgeAus> there isn't a program called adept! (at least not from the command line)
<BTR> ForgeAus: Yes, can it be run via konsole? i want to run adept with the gui
<ForgeAus> its a collection of them
<ForgeAus> YES BTR
<Alumin> "adept" is the command my menu item runs
<BTR> Alumin: Yes
<ForgeAus> using the line: kdesu adept-manage
<Alumin> the command line says "kdesu adept"
<endo602> well
<ForgeAus> or kdesu-adept get
<endo602> ill keep trying
<ForgeAus> or kdesu-adept install
<ForgeAus> (sorry scrap the get one that was a mistake)
<ForgeAus> and the hypen was in the wrong place!
<BTR> ForgeAus: That was what i was looking for! thanks:)
<Alumin> endo602: it's possible that you need a more advanced tool if you want to mangle your ident reply
<ForgeAus> um I thought thats waht I was sayinga ll along? wasn't it?
<Alumin> pidentd might be just a plain old identd daemon that just implements the base RFC
<ForgeAus> I just forgot to put kdesu first (at first) thats all
<ForgeAus> theres about 4 different apps that start kdesu
<ForgeAus> grr adept not kdesu
<Daisuke_Ido> oidentd, from everything i've heard
<ForgeAus> now I'm all muddled
<dwidmann> indeed
<Daisuke_Ido> allows ident masquerading
<ForgeAus> in the gui theres like 3 one is automatic... the system tray updater
<BTR> ForgeAus: but it was the kdesu part that answerede my question
<ForgeAus> the other 3 are somewhere on the menu
<Alumin> yeah, oidentd is the black belt ninja of ident daemons
<Alumin> but it's got a decent learning curve too, for all that extra functionality
<ForgeAus> BTR that figures because you need to use your root password to install
<Dr_willis> heh - i recall using some little 5 line perl script for an identd server ages ago.
<Dr_willis> it just returned random strings.
<ForgeAus> Perl is one language I know very little about
<BTR> ForgeAus: i know i need it to be root, but i didnt know about the kdesu
<dwidmann> Perl is nice, Python is nicer ...
<ForgeAus> Haskell is something I'm interested in learning
<ForgeAus> Python is awesome!
<ForgeAus> although some prefer Ruby
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: who did i email?
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  the frostwire/limwire guys - about the bash/dask issue we noticed a few mo ago.
<dwidmann> I might have to toy around with Ruby sometime, but I don't feel like it.
<Dr_willis> i noticed the !frostwire url  now has info on the topic as well. :) but aprently that  not the guys issue.
<ForgeAus> dwid, sure you can but if I were you python would be my priority out of the two
<ForgeAus> (visual studio is going to get iron python soon, I'm sure theres already some builds with it... and monodevelop has boo, which is very python-like)
<dwidmann> I already know python ;)
<ForgeAus> my guess is Haskell is the next language microsoft will incorporate
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: yes i was told by someone (not related to frostwire) that the next build they were working on would not fix the issue. however someone is working on it on the ubuntu side. once i get it i will post the .deb somewhere
<PasNox> hi everyone
<ForgeAus> lots of people will want perl tho probably
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  the latest deb i downloaded today seem to have it fixed :)
<jordo23> Jucato: You there?
<PasNox> i need help installing / configure my usb wireless wifi key
<gnomefreak> from frostwire site?
<PasNox> can someone help me ?
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yea
<Dr_willis> cat /usr/bin/frostwire
<Dr_willis> bash /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrostwire.sh
<Dr_willis> heh -  now lets check the runfrostwire.sh :)
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: thats not fixed you ran that in bash
<PasNox> my chipset is not recognize natively by linux :(
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<Dr_willis> the fix was to use bash not 'sh' as i recall
<Dr_willis> :)
<jordo23> How do I tell if I am technically running Kubuntu or Ubuntu with KDE installed?
<ForgeAus> jordo easy
<gnomefreak> that is one fix yes
<ForgeAus> whats it say on startup?
<ForgeAus> where the progress bar is
<ForgeAus> before your login screen
<Dr_willis> their support script/menu item had a 'sh whatever' line in it as well.. that was also fixed it seems
<dwidmann> jordo23, same thing, essentially
<gnomefreak> not the fix i wanted but it is a fix
<ForgeAus> is it blue or brown/yellow??
<jordo23> ForgeAus: Kubuntu.....but I installed it as Ubuntu, installed KDE, and was having some problems with apt. Then installed kde-desktop metapackage and I was wondering if I am full fledged Kubuntu or Ubuntu still
<ForgeAus> dwid, similar yes but not the same... you can use desktop packages to include most of the other distro in it...
<dwidmann> jordo23, do you mean kubuntu-desktop?
<ForgeAus> um did you upgrade it to kjubuntu?
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  what did ya want? them to use only posix shell stuff? :)
<jordo23> dwidmann: Yeah.....sorry
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: yes :(
<Dr_willis> gnomefreak,  and what would that gain anyway? i never have understood that end of the argument.
<dwidmann> kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage depending on all the packages in a default kubuntu install.
<ForgeAus> if you just installed the kubuntu-desktop you should still have ubuntu, but if you upgraded it you might now have kubuntu instead
<jordo23> I am having a dreadful problem with apt where it lists packages that are downloaded and no longer required to install packages, they are listed every time.
<dwidmann> So, in short jordo23, you're running both.
<jordo23> Apt-get autoremove would remove essential packages....
<ForgeAus> dwidman true :)
<jordo23> anyone here an apt genius?
<gnomefreak> Dr_willis: dash is faster than bash and handles things differently afaik the errors are more understandable but i havent tested side by side
<ForgeAus> jordo I'm not
<gnomefreak> jordo23: what about apt
<dwidmann> I never bother with apt-get autoremove.
<dwidmann> It always bugs me to remove packages that I don't want to have removed.
<ForgeAus> same
<jordo23> gnomefreak: i will pastebin....one sec
<gnomefreak> k
<ForgeAus> it also bothers me when installed packages don't show up as installed
<gnomefreak> ForgeAus: using what way of checking?
<ForgeAus> ie chatzilla, you can install it as a plugin to firefox but adept won't recognize it as being installed
<trappist> Dr_willis: if your script isn't posix-compatible, the shebang should call bash, not sh
<gnomefreak> ForgeAus: if you didnt get it from the repos it wont show it asa installed
<gnomefreak> most of time
<dwidmann> If the script isn't posix compliant, someone should get off their lazy butt and make it posix compliant hehehe
<ForgeAus> gnomefreak sure but if you have multiple versions (and/or multiple repositories) it could show up to 3 or 4 versions of the same app
<jordo23> dwidmann: when I try to install a simple package, like Jokosher.....it lists almost every essential package and tells me to apt autoremove   http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/851075
<Dr_willis> dwidmann,  and thats the core of the question i am asking.. what does  making it posix complent really do for them.
<Alumin> Dr_willis: the reason for the posix argument is cross-platform compatibility
<ForgeAus> I had that with idle for python
<ForgeAus> 3 lots of it showing up...
<Alumin> same reason people use #!/bin/sh in their shell scripts instead of #!env bash
<gnomefreak> ForgeAus: only one version can be installed
<ForgeAus> admittedly one was a different version of python
<PasNox> thanks for the help...
<Dr_willis> I tend to use #!/bin/rexx :)
<Dr_willis> but i am old-skool
<gnomefreak> Alumin: those are 2 differnet shebangs for 2 differrnt terminals
<dwidmann> and cross-shell compatibility too ... say we want to use in in dash, or ash, or something other than bash. If a script will only run in bash, then that means it is using **bash specific features**
<ForgeAus> dwid precisely
<gnomefreak> you can configure what you want the system to use
<Alumin> well, right
<ForgeAus> bash-speficif scripts
<ForgeAus> grr specific
<Alumin> but what are the odds that someone's going to have zsh installed
<ForgeAus> I think I need sleep
<trappist> if it's posix-compliant, it'll run in any posix shell
<ForgeAus> its 4am here!
<Alumin> that's why I don't write many scripts in zsh, even though it's so much better
<Dr_willis> so you could extend this argument and say 'down with rexx/perl/python/ect....' as well ?
<trappist> Alumin: lots and lots of people use zsh
<Alumin> trappist: yes, but even more people don't :)
<ForgeAus> Alum I'd install zsh
<jordo23> dwidmann: did you get the link
<dwidmann> isn't zsh the shell used in gentoo, iirc
<ForgeAus> and tcsh
<trappist> Dr_willis: no, those are specific languages, not shells
<Dr_willis> Heh -  i stumbled upon a make file once that needed tcsh i think ages ago.
<jordo23> dwidmann: http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/851075
<ForgeAus> I'd probably never use them tho
<Alumin> Dr_willis: for system scripts, yes
<dwidmann> jordo23: It certainly is asking you to remove a lot
<gnomefreak> zsh is popular with alot of the ubuntu community
<intelikey> hmmmm     0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 259 to remove and 0 not upgraded.      nice...
<Dr_willis> !info fish
<ubotu> fish: a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.21.12-1 (edgy), package size 631 kB, installed size 2560 kB
<dwidmann> jordo23, what would doing something like sudo apt-get upgrade do, would that remove the message?
<voicu> ok, i'm going nuts. i deactivated animations in konq then the pages wouldn't work as they should. so i activated animations again but nothing works. what else could it be
<jordo23> I can try....one sec
<ForgeAus> well I must say bash isn't freindly to me
<voicu> i'm sure i didn't mess with anything else
<ForgeAus> but thas proably because I don't know mucha bout it
<hassan2a> good night all
<gnomefreak> jordo23: what is the command your using?
<jordo23> dwidmann: id nothing...
<jordo23> gnomefreak: apt is screwed up
<intelikey> ForgeAus bash not friendly ???   8{
<gnomefreak> jordo23: no its not what command did you use
<ForgeAus> voic maybe try reinstalling konq?
<ForgeAus> intelikey probably because I'm more used to MS DOS????
<jordo23> gnomefreak: when I try to install any software through apt it instructs me to autoremove a lot of essential packages.....http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/851075
<ForgeAus> and/or nt's CMD shell
<ForgeAus> I really don't know what I'm doing in bash aside from ls and cd commands
<gnomefreak> jordo23: that doesnt give me the command you are using
<gnomefreak> jordo23: what is the exact command
<jordo23> gnomefreak:  sudo apt-get install <package>  (same for every package)
<intelikey> ForgeAus   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands  <---<<<   might make bash a whole lot more user comfi
<gnomefreak> jordo23: the packages under autoremove can not be removed unless you use the autoremove command. i need the exact command you used in htis case
<ForgeAus> thanx intelikey
<ForgeAus> argh how come my firefox addins aren't for all users?
<jordo23> gnomefreak:  I am not trying to remove those packages, this is just what happens when I try to install anything......  sudo apt-get install jokosher
<gnomefreak> jordo23: looks like you used a remove command with apt and it was an essential package to the kubuntu-desktop set up
<prower> Hello :> Anyone else have issues with Kaffeine in Edgy? No idea why but at random times it deadlocks my entire system while playing videos...worked fine before upgrading from dapper
<jordo23> gnomefreak:  Yeah....I had to reinstall Kubuntu-desktop.....what now?
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  because wouldent you hate it if your mom installed some extension. and it some how loaded for you as well?
<gnomefreak> jordo23: install jokosher and paste the command and output to pastebin
<ForgeAus> Dr_willis I would if I were in such a position
<ForgeAus> fortunately I'm not
<ForgeAus> still is there a single place I can put them instead of having to copy?
<Dr_willis> im reminded of how that lame YahooMessenger seems to  get installed on all my windows accounts.. when  1 user needs it. :P
<ForgeAus> or would a symbolic (or hard?) link work?
<jordo23> gnomefreak:   http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/851083
<gnomefreak> jordo23: the ONLY time apt will remove something on an install command is if it conflicts with a package. jokosher has nothing to do with kde at all only python with a oython-gnome app
<Dr_willis> ForgeAus,  you could download the extension files to some dir. and let the users get to that dir.. or perhaps some how install them in to the /etc/skel dir and all new users would then get them by default
<jbchua> hey, I need help configuring a GRUB boot config :\
<ForgeAus> lol DrWillis I'm not very multi-user minded at least not with this PC because its mine and I'm pretty much tthe only one that uses it
<ForgeAus> but I can understand being mindful of other users on a multi-user system is important
<jordo23> gnomefreak: I understand that, how do I get apt back to normal?
<gnomefreak> jordo23: it worked fine
<Dr_willis> or just share ya .firefox/.mozilla dir.
<gnomefreak> jordo23: you cant that i know of
<ForgeAus> /etc/skel? ok thanx
<dwidmann> jordo23, perhaps the source of your apt problem is resultant of using a mixture of aptitude and apt-get, and possibly other things? hmm, perhaps apt-get -f install would do something useful, that should cough up a fit if you have broken packages
<Dr_willis> but really how many users are you going to add in the near future? :)
<jbchua> i'm trying to triple boot xp, vista and kubuntu-- anyone succesful in it so far?
<gnomefreak> jordo23: the listing of the packages is fixed in feisty i will talk to mvo about what we can and cant do with apt in edgy
<ForgeAus> how do you mean share your /.firefox/.mozilla directory?
<jordo23> gnomefreak:  tried it, still lists the packages, but nothing installed or removed
<ForgeAus> jb does vista still use ntldr?
<gnomefreak> jordo23: it lists minimal packages
<gnomefreak> jordo23: im using it now
<Dr_willis> let the other users access it with permission settings... but that can be bad....
<jbchua> no, new bootloader.
<intelikey> ForgeAus even if you chuck the other link.  you might want to book mark this one.  http://tldp.org/guides.html    tldp = the linux documentation project is a very useful site for cli or gui linux info.
<jordo23> gnomefreak:   In english....I have to wait for that to be fixed?
<ForgeAus> jb then I can't help you sorry :(
<jbchua> erased GRUB, so
<gnomefreak> jordo23: in edgy yes
<ForgeAus> well grub can load ntldr
<jordo23> gnomefreak:  Ok....thanks for the help....I can certainly live with it.  just an annoyance
<jbchua> i'm not sure how to go about loading kubuntu, i don't want to reinstall over it.
<ForgeAus> but the new boot manager? I have no idea about
<gnomefreak> jordo23: just dont use it you should be fine
<intelikey> tldp probably does
<jordo23> gnomefreak: dont use apt??
<sam__> Hey can anyone help me with installing bzflag?
<gnomefreak> jordo23: dont use autoremove
<jbchua> yea, i'm not sure about the new bootloader either, there's not even a boot.ini but it seems better than ntldr.
<jbchua> really fast boots.
<jordo23> gnomefreak: ahhhh.....yes......that's what I was typing next :)
<jordo23> thanks for the help
<dwidmann> sudo apt-get install bzflag @ sam__
<ForgeAus> does it have a system startup setting?
<sam__> thanks
<Tresko> Hi! So OpenOffice.org 2.0.4 works for you all?
<MetaMorfoziS> ForgeAus: you miss the startup registry entries?
<jbchua> i found a utility called EasyBCD that controls the bootloader
<ForgeAus> you might be able to check that out (where boot.ini used to be in XP/2k) under my computer - properties (or start menu control panel - system in classic mode)
<jbchua> and it has a thing called NeoGRUB
<MetaMorfoziS> or you want to select/unselect some boottime starting service?
<jbchua> supposedly you can just config it like GRUB but it doesn't seem to be working
<jbchua> but i might be getting the root wrong i can't check since i can't boot into kubuntu
<MetaMorfoziS> ForgeAus: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ForgeAus> well grubs kinda new to me too
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ you can find the list of your oses in that file
<MetaMorfoziS> and you can set the timeout and passwords or anything
<ForgeAus> Meta including vista?
<mhb> hi all
<ForgeAus> I know grub finds XP
<sam__> how do I change the oreder the systems appear on grub?
<mhb> can someone help me how to return K menu to default?
<MetaMorfoziS> to default?
<MetaMorfoziS> what you have messedup?
<intelikey> sam__ re order their listing in the menu.lst
<ForgeAus> lol you can change it to default in the menu builder
<Tresko> mhb: create a new user?
<ForgeAus> just right click it and theres a button in the dialog
<ForgeAus> to reset it
<sam__> thanks
<Tresko> mhb: ye, better do what ForgeAus said :)
<jbchua> what would be the kernel path for kubuntu if it was on 1st hard drive third partition
<jbchua> 6.10
<ForgeAus> heheh man I could only dream of having a PC that boots dos, win98, XP, Vista, Kubuntu, a slackware and/or redhat dist and/or a BSD dist, MacOSX and perhaps OS/2 Warp?
<jbchua> well i got xp, vista, kubuntu, os x on my other comp
<ForgeAus> just guessing: hda3????
<jbchua> but not on a single bootloader
<mhb> ForgeAus: perhaps I'm blind but I can't find that button
<mhb> ForgeAus: in kmenuedit
<intelikey> ForgeAus all but the mac stuff here
<ForgeAus> um I'm not in kubuntu right now... might depend on your distro mine was edgy
<jbchua> what's edgy's kernel version
<ForgeAus> 2.6?
<sam__> yep
<sam__> 2.6.17
<intelikey> mhb you right click the kmenu and choose properties   to get to the reset to default   iirc
<ForgeAus> intelikey yeah thats basically it
<ForgeAus> but mhb says theres no reset to default in kmenuedit
<ForgeAus> which is what right click kmenu, menu editor runs
<ForgeAus> very strange
<ForgeAus> I'm sure it was there in my kubuntu edgy
<ForgeAus> not that I ever needed to reset it
<mhb> intelikey: properties?
<ForgeAus> if anything I needed to reorganize it a few times
<jbchua> hmm, so what's the kernel directory /boot/2.6.17-386
<mhb> intelikey: when I right click the K menu button, I don't see any properties
<ForgeAus> mhb he's thinking in XP mode
<ForgeAus> windows usually has properties
<ForgeAus> kde's menu one is the menu editor you seem to have ran
<ForgeAus> aside from in there or reinstalling I odn't know how to help
<intelikey> mhb configure then
<ForgeAus> configure? possibly
<ForgeAus> mhb what ARE the options when you right ckick on the kde menu?
<ForgeAus> (either the icon itself or a menu item once its open should do)
<sam__> OT call me a noob, but where did bzflag go after I did apt-get install bzflag
<intelikey>  hehhe they use so many words to get to the same place.   that's one reason i don't use a gui   each desktop uses a different language...
<ForgeAus> where dit it go?... proably in the place the program belongs, wherever that is!
<ForgeAus> but not everything installs into the kde menu sam....
<sam__> true...  alright well I'm off hunting then
<intelikey> sam__ what to list what bzflag package installed    dpkg -L bzflag
<ForgeAus> sam one good place to start might be /usr/bin
<ForgeAus> lots of programs go there
<intelikey> want to see the executables    dpkg -L bzflag | grep 'bin/'
<mhb> ForgeAus: just move the button, remove the button, k menu edit and panel (kicker) menu
<sam__> thank you
<ForgeAus> k menu edit is the one you want
<ForgeAus> (which version are you using? sounds like kde rather than kubuntu - unless its an older distro like breezy or something))
<ForgeAus> in which case I wouldn't know
<ForgeAus> in the kmenu edit dialog box what options are there
<ForgeAus> a box of the menu items so that you can add/remove most likely... but what else?
<jbchua> can anyone on kubuntu 6.10 that boots with GRUB do me a quick favor?
<Azzco> Hi I've got a little tweak question. Is it possible to start 2 X servers at start up?
<mhb> ForgeAus: feisty
<Azzco> jbrice_: What favor?
<ForgeAus> ahh ok thats another one I wouldn't know
<intelikey> mhb #ubuntu+1
<ForgeAus> mhb the option may have been overlooked/not installed into the newer version?
<mhb> but it will be the same in edgy
<mhb> KDE's the same
<ForgeAus> no its not apparently
<ForgeAus> nto from what oyu described
<ForgeAus> first of all its not even called k menu edit in edgy
<jbchua> Azzco: could you just check your menu.lst and paste the kubuntu part
<mhb> ForgeAus: I don't use the english version
<ForgeAus> its simply labelled as menu editor...
<mhb> ForgeAus: kmenuedit is the name of the app
<Azzco> one sec then
<ForgeAus> kmenuedit is the name of the program it runs tho
<ForgeAus> yes
<Azzco> Ehhm I'm a bit of n00b at this... where do I find menu.lst?
<hatta> /boot/grub
<jbchua> yea.
<intelikey> jbchua you know that the device may differ  as well as other possable non-conformities
<hatta> I hate grub so much
<jbchua> well, it doesn't boot at all.
<hatta> so so much
<jbchua> so it's worth a try.
<ForgeAus> hatta I used to use system commander! rofl
<hatta> I don't know what's wrong with lilo
<ForgeAus> till it killed my NTFS drive
<hatta> it actually works
<ForgeAus> argh lilo! no thanx!
<ForgeAus> thats worse
<hatta> I've never had a problem with lilo
<mhb> ForgeAus: so you see the apply defaults button there?
<mhb> ForgeAus: can you post a screenshot or something?
<ForgeAus> I have had lilo remove my access to windows drives before
<hatta> lilo "just works"
<Azzco> jbrice_:  paste bin?
<intelikey> hatta yeah i have to use lilo here grub wont work without partitions.
<ForgeAus> but then I knew little about lilo at the time
<hatta> hah
<hatta> ForgeAus, that's the thing you don't have to know that much to use lilo
<ForgeAus> mhb no like I said I'm not in kubuntu at the moment
<hatta> you have to read a fucking book to get grub to work
<mike> Hello
<ForgeAus> hatta, these days it must be a different animal
<hatta> no pretty much the same
<mike> My screen saver is not working.  Can anyone help?
<jbchua> the vista bootloader is good, it's just microsoft doesn't like other company's OS's on machines
<jbchua> XP boots much faster than with ntldr.
<ForgeAus> well then I don't know what went wrong but lilo was responsible for lots of hard drive carnage my end!
<Azzco> jbrice_:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/461/
<jbchua> vista is actually pretty good as well.
<intelikey> hatta i didn't know komo sutra was required for grub configuration.... maybe that's what i did wrong.
<intelikey> :)
<Azzco> jbchua: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/461/ Sorry wrong name there =/
<hatta> haha intelikey
<jbchua> thanks
<ForgeAus> microsoft aught to be shot for their anti-alternative OS behaviour
<ForgeAus> the whole pointi s to give USERS THE CHOICE right?
<intelikey> TCG ^
<jbchua> no, it's to make money.
<Xal> What'd MS do?
<ForgeAus> in fact with ntldr you can :)...
<ForgeAus> its just not obvious how...
<hatta> Xal, when you install an MS operating system, it overwrites the MBR
<Xal> Meh, just use GRUB or something if you want both.
<Xal> It's not that hard to reinstall GRUB.
<hatta> making it impossible to boot without reinstalling grub
<hatta> Xal, still they should respect other OSs
<ForgeAus> I have no problem with it overwriting an MBR, I have a problem with it damaging a working O/S tho
<Azzco> If it weren't for windows flaws I don't think that as many would switch to linux
<ForgeAus> or removing the boot access to another O/S
<Xal> They are in it for the money; why should they respect other operating systems when they know theirs is the best?
<ForgeAus> Xal thereis isn't the best
<ForgeAus> no software is perfect
<Xal> I didn't say it is.
<ForgeAus> your deluding yourself if you think that
<Xal> Any company will believe that their product is the best. That is what I said.
<ForgeAus> except perhaps some specific tools for specific tasks...
<Xal> I did not say that MS makes superior operating systems.
<hatta> because it's the right thing to do?
<intelikey> sure theirs is the best, doesn't everyone know that by now.    ** http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp **
<ForgeAus> Xal then the company is deluded
<hatta> because consumer good will pays back dividends?
<Azzco> Okay I want to have a second Xserver running when I boot kubuntu and have a Xterm cd:d to a specific folder... is it possible?
<Xal> I suppose it must be the best seeing as it has most of the marketshare.
<Xal> I use both Windows and Linux.
<intelikey> yeah it's the best.  no questions asked.   http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp
<tony_> microsft needs to thank IBM for all its marketshare in early life of it..
* intelikey spams again.  http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp
<astan> hello folks. anyone know of a KDE ssh-askpass application that is in a repo somewhere?
<PasNox> nedd help usb wireless wifi install / configuration
<astan> (regular ssh-askpass looks horrible!)
<Rogue> Can anyone help with Screen saver?
<tony_> now , othere pc vendor just bundle winxp with thier system and people , like it or not paying for the licnencing
<intelikey> !wifi | PasNox
<ubotu> PasNox: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PasNox> inc|freaky: i already test all tutorials :|
<PasNox> oups
<PasNox> intelikey: i already tests all tutorials
* intelikey doubts that...   "all" tutorials ???
<PasNox> yes all
<intelikey> generally all means all not excluding any.   but in this case all must mean all except the houndreds of thousands that are not included.
<PasNox> all on kubuntufr and ubuntufr about ndiswrapper
<intelikey> ok.   well if you can't find anyone around here that can/will help  you can always ask in ##linux    i'm network illerate, so i'm no help there.
<PasNox> what mean illerate ? sorry my small english :D
<ForgeAus> http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<intelikey> not abel to read/write
<ForgeAus> way better site about bash
<intelikey> able ^
<ForgeAus> the ubuntu one didn't show me anything new
<ForgeAus> (I already knew pwd, rm, cp etc...
<PasNox> intelikey: ok
<intelikey> ForgeAus did you look at the tldp site :)
<sam__> illiterate means not able to read
<PasNox> thanks ;)
<ForgeAus> nah it was a link from the ubuntu one
<ForgeAus> whats tldp stand for?
<intelikey> sam__ heh i did kinda turncate that didn't i  :)
<sam__> yep... it's all good though
<intelikey> ForgeAus we did that bit ^^^   the linux documentation project
* intelikey may not only be network "illerate"  :)
<ForgeAus> hmmm also
<ForgeAus> Don't operate the computer as the superuser. You should only become the superuser when absolutely necessary. Doing otherwise is dangerous, stupid, and in poor taste. Create a user account for yourself now!
<ForgeAus> everyone keeps saying that but nobody mentions why
<sam__> because you can mess things up
<sam__> like the control pannel
<ForgeAus> theres warnings all around linux, some IRC channels won't evne let you join if they detect your running as root
<sam__> ;)
<ForgeAus> because you CAN mess things up not you WILL mess things up
<sam__> true, but I guess it's just precautionary.
<intelikey> ForgeAus normally irc bots will say that if they see username=root login to a channel
<ForgeAus> heck when I was in dos 3.11 I could delete io.sys and mess up my pc too
<ForgeAus> but I didn't need to log in as another user just to avoid it!
<sam__> thats b/c it's windoze
<ForgeAus> um no listen I was talking about DOS
<sam__> same thing.
<sam__> problem wise
<ForgeAus> hangon was it 3.11 or 3.23 I forgot
<ForgeAus> too long ago
<ForgeAus> I'm getting confused with windows for workgroups 3.11 prolly
<sam__> I guess... I don't know.  the oldest I used was windows 3.1
<ForgeAus> I used windows 3.0
<ForgeAus> I never used windows 1 or 2 tho
<sam__> I only played around with 3.1 b/c I found it on a laptop.
<intelikey> ForgeAus the reason that irc bots are programed to say that goes beyond "you damaging your system" it involves the possability that others may find/use an exploit in your irc client to then do mallisous things in the channel    it is like running an open proxy for hackers to use...
<sam__> 95 was the first in my life.
<ForgeAus> as I understand it they weren't too far different from dosshell of dos4/5/6 anyhow
<ForgeAus> intelikey security is another thing....
<sam__> that makes a lot of sense.... ^^
<ForgeAus> that DEPENDS on other people BEING malicious...
<ForgeAus> thats not somethign YOUR doing wrong its something THEY'RE doing wrong
<sam__> yeah but you can't control them
<ForgeAus> sam true
<intelikey> ForgeAus correct in part.  but wrong in part.  you are leaving the door ajar for them...
<ForgeAus> more to the point the question is how likely are they to do something wrong?
<intelikey> very
<intelikey> extreemly
<ForgeAus> intelikey you have little faith in people I see
<sam__> it's what they live to do
<sam__> lol
<intelikey> happens so much that if you want to test it just login as root and join an irc server
<ForgeAus> I did
<ForgeAus> earlier today
<ForgeAus> to this very server group
<ForgeAus> no effects that seem adverse that I was aware of
<intelikey> it may not be noticed in the first few minutes but they will come.   "if you use it they will come"
<sam__> nope they just took your bank info....lol
<ForgeAus> except that one channel didn't let me join because of it
<intelikey> several wont let you.
<ForgeAus> sam they can't do that if my bank info isn't stored on my pc
<dwidmann> man ... that distrowatch thing was great :D
<sam__> true
<ForgeAus> distrowatch is awesome :)
<sam__> yeah it is.
<dognews> hi
* dwidmann is referring the to the winxp "article" that was linked a bit ago
<sam__> hello
<intelikey> dwidmann did you follow many of the links in that page ?
<dwidmann> Yes, yes I did ;)
<intelikey> :)
<dognews> did someone of you ever try "Looking Glass" with ubuntu?
<ForgeAus> dognews that sounds faimliar but no I don' thtink I tried it
<dwidmann> Looking glass, yeah, I tried it
<intelikey>     http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp
<dwidmann> Tried it and didn't like it
<intelikey> that page ^       ooops i spamed again.
<dognews> dwidmann: cool! how is it? does it work? Did it crash in any way?
<Thonolan> i have switched back my system from 2 soundcards to 1 unfortunately now i have no default
<Thonolan> only this
* intelikey wonders how many ways there are to crash ???
<dwidmann> Well, it works, and it doesn't crash. Some of the things are kind of neat, but overall I found it kind of ugly & annoying :\
<Thonolan> cat /proc/asound/cards
<Thonolan>  1 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SBLive! Value [CT4670] 
<Thonolan>                       SBLive! Value [CT4670]  (rev.4, serial:0x201102) at 0xe000,
<intelikey> !sound | Thonolan
<ubotu> Thonolan: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<dwidmann> intelikey: more than I can image, and I can imagine a lot
<trappist> Thonolan: asoundconf list
<dognews> dwidmann: how did you install it? With the "LG3D repositories"?
<dwidmann> Yep
<Thonolan> thx trappist and intelikey
<wojtek> cze wszystkim
<dognews> dwidmann: and it doesn't kill anything?
<trappist> Thonolan: to set your default card to the card you have, asoundconf set-default-card `asoundconf list|tail -n1`
<dwidmann> No ... it was even so kind as to add the session to the session list in kdm :)
<intelikey> ok i'm out for a bit  or a bite   or maybe an ate bit byte   ....
<intelikey> eight
<dognews> dwidmann: sounds cool :)
<dwidmann> I'd say its biggest downside is that it doesn't pull any of the menu entries from /usr/share/applications, at all, whatsoever.
<Thonolan> trappist: do i need to restart after i do that command ?
<dognews> dwidmann: installing is really just adding the respository to sources.list, install it via adept and then maybe restart my computer?
<FreePBX4698> frepbx1212
<dwidmann> dognews: yep
<dwidmann> without the restart the computer part
<dwidmann> all you have to do  is logout, select lg from the sessions list, and log in
<dognews> :o
<dognews> cool
<dognews> sounds much easyer than XGL and all that stuff ;)
<blekos> hi, can anyone tell me where the theme manager is?
<sam__> did you try system settings?
<sam__> in the k menu
<blekos> yes
<dwidmann> dognews: if you set up beryl right, you can do the same with it, of course, you actually have to add that session in by yourself, .... the package should handle that IMO
<blekos> i c
<gnomefreak> jordo23: the autoremove issue is being looked into. it only seems to happen  with kubuntu packages but i talked to mvo and im giving him everything i have on the issue (happens to be alot of stuff) and we will see what can be done
<dognews> dwidmann: that stuff didn't work on my computer - maybe because of my ati card :(
<sam__> blekos:  ic ? what?
<panana> hi
<dognews> I think I'll try the live cd of looking glass now :D
<sam__> yo
<blekos> i cant find the theme manager
<blekos> but i show something like style
<dwidmann> dognews: well, if 3d hardware acceleration is required for lg3d, it will fail, I can't remember if it requires it or not. I'm fortunate enough to have a nvidia card :)
<dwidmann> nvidia cards seem to work with a much greater degree of consistency
<sam__> yeah... style is as close as I got , but I'm looking still
<ForgeAus> lol dwidmann try doing it in vmware! rofl
<dognews> dwidmann: yeah :( - my next computer will surely have nvidia ;)
<blekos> i saw look and feel
<dwidmann> ForgeAus: try doing what in vmware?
<blekos> is that the theme manager?
<ForgeAus> dognews: well, if 3d hardware acceleration is required for lg3d, it will fail, I can't remember if it requires it or not. I'm fortunate enough to have a nvidia card :
<dwidmann> dognews: the cards aren't too expensive, you could replace it alone ...
<ForgeAus> (sorry repeating your line)
<ForgeAus> I have an ATI card personally
<ForgeAus> so I guess I'm in a similar boat.... besides I'm in VMware running linux
<dwidmann> so, what is the host os forgeaus?
<ForgeAus> so its a virtual machine, I doubt the graphic adapter has NVIDIA capabilities
<ForgeAus> but it does have Direct3d support!
<blekos> is there smng gnome's theme manager?
<ForgeAus> XP dwidmann
<ForgeAus> Virtual machines are an awesome and safe way to try linux
<ForgeAus> at least thats my experience sofar
<Balsamic_Chicken>  what's the equivalent of ekiga and camorama from gnome in kubuntu
<sam__> yep
<dognews> dwidmann: the live cd of xgl worked fine with my card
<dwidmann> I have around 4 or so VMs setup, different versions of Ubuntu, and the like, completely bare, for testing stuffl.
<sam__> I had problems, but that was b/c I needed more ram
<dognews> ForgeAus: why not try knoppix?
<ForgeAus> dognews I have
<ForgeAus> and linspire
<ForgeAus> and kubuntu
<ForgeAus> and lunar linux
<ForgeAus> and wolvix
<ForgeAus> and currently zenwalk
<ForgeAus> kubuntu's been my fav sofar
<sam__> knoppix doesn't have everything you could want
<Balsamic_Chicken> ForgeAus why has kubuntu been ur favorite
<sam__> it's good for trouble shooting though
<ForgeAus> if I manage to get mandriva and/or Mac OS downloaded they'll be soon in line
<ForgeAus> Balsamic, mostly aesthetic reasons....
<ForgeAus> and Adept
<dwidmann> mac os can be downloaded?
<sam__> anyone tried automatix?
<ForgeAus> dwidmann not legally
<dwidmann> I didn't think so ...
<ForgeAus> if I want it legally I might need to settle for darwin
<ForgeAus> or mac os 7.x
<Balsamic_Chicken> why
<Balsamic_Chicken> are those cheaper
<ForgeAus> basillisk 2 already did macos7.x tho
<Balsamic_Chicken> or free
<ForgeAus> so not much point there
<sam__> I have a legit copy of 8, but I don't know where it is.
* Rob-West is now awake
<ForgeAus> 8 doesn't have an x86 architecture version tho
<ForgeAus> you need 10+ I think... for vmware qemu xen or whichever vm your using
<sam__> didn't know 7 did.
* Balsamic_Chicken nudges Rob-West to make Rob-West wide awake
<sam__> sorry not a mac guy
<dwidmann> indeed, and emulating ppc is dead slow, if it can be done, if I remember right
<ForgeAus> unless you drop back to an emulator like Basillisk
<ForgeAus> it can be dwidmann
<ForgeAus> pearpc does it
<dognews> well then... my live cd is ready :) - I'm curious to see the world through a "looking glass" ;)
<dognews> bye
<ForgeAus> but probably your right about the slowness I'm not sure
<ForgeAus> I havn't tried it yet
<dognews> dwidmann: thank's for you help :)
<dwidmann> O.O that was mighty fast dognews
<sam__> Yeah I don't have a ppc that works.
<dwidmann> You're welcome
<sam__> te monitor keeps going out on mine
<ForgeAus> I'm more likely to find a vmware preinstalled (or illegal macosx iso) torrent
* dwidmann has never actually used a mac
<ForgeAus> either way its not exactly above board
<sam__> what?  dwidmann no mac?
<dwidmann> no mac
<sam__> that all we had through school.
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure exactly where VMware images stand legally but I'm sure it wouldn't be legal without permission at least
<sam__> your not missing much
<sam__> no offense
<sam__> you can't really get into the system as much as I wanted to
<dwidmann> All we had were ancient winblows machines that didn't work when we really needed them to ... unreliable.
<frojnd> has anyone import gmail contacts into konversation and how he maneged to do this?
<ForgeAus> I better go
<sam__> that b/c it was windoes
<ForgeAus> too tired
<sam__> night then
<dwidmann> Well, when I was in elementary school, I think we had really, really ancient macs
<ForgeAus> ancient macs are easy to toy with
<ForgeAus> vMac for one
<sam__> yeah we did too, but they upgraded by the time I got out.
<dwidmann> that was a really, really long time ago though
<sam__> lol.
<sam__> how long is that?
<ForgeAus> LC's were the biggest upgrade my school got which kinda dates me a bit
<dwidmann> I think they upgraded when I was in middle school, and they had the shiny new macs with the colourful plastic and everything, my brother told me.
<sam__> dare I ask what an LC is?
<ForgeAus> just a mac of sorts
<ForgeAus> os 7. something or other
<ForgeAus> colour screen
<ForgeAus> 17is inch monitor
<ForgeAus> nice for its time
<ForgeAus> slimline case
<dwidmann> and when I say an ancient mac, I'm not even sure it was ... I know it was gui-less, but they were apples or macintoshes or something along those lines
<ForgeAus> known as a mac LC
<sam__> yeah.  17" was big until recently
<sam__> no gui?  thats hardcore
<ForgeAus> you mean an apple ] [e? or a IIgs?
<ForgeAus> macintosh was never gui-less
<dwidmann> yes, and it was also before 3.5" floppies existed *gasp*
<sam__> they were truly floppy
<ForgeAus> yeah then it was probably an apple ] [
<sam__> we had a dos machine like that
<ForgeAus> but it wasn't a macintosh of any description
<ForgeAus> macintosh's OS kinda crept into an alternate mode of IIgs
<ForgeAus> thats the first PC I saw with a gui from apple
<Azzco> My swap isn't acvtivated? Can someone help me?
<dwidmann> I guarentee it had the little apple on there o.O
<ForgeAus> other than a fake gui emulated in an apple ] [
<sam__> apple, but not a mac
<ForgeAus> as various programs may have had
<sam__> before mac
<dwidmann> so really, really old
<sam__> sorry I don't know about the swap
<sam__> yeah pretty much
<ForgeAus> apple macintosh systems were all gui-based
<dwidmann> Azzco: swapon /dev/something
<Azzco> THX dwidmann I'll try it
<ForgeAus> they used to be mostly black and white
<ForgeAus> the MacClassic and MacPlus being the most common ones I come across
<dwidmann> the something needs to be exchanged with the device of the swap partition, of course, Azzco
<sam__> yep.  I have an ancient word processeor at my house
<sam__> you know a type writer with a monitor
<Azzco> yeah kind of understood that ;) it's a extended partition...
<dwidmann> I used to toy with a 1982 (or somewhere in there) dos box, I was pretty clueless when it came to that back then though
<sam__> its normally hda the number after your ext3 partition
<sam__> yeah never played with anything quite that old
<Azzco> Ahh great it worked thanks dwidmann
<danny500> #ubuntu
<dwidmann> Azzco, you should also add it to your /etc/fstab file, if you want it to be permanent
<Azzco> okay I'll check it out
<sam__> what options would you use for that?
<snikker> i'm unable to run this command: "sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward", i've got "permission denied"
<dwidmann> should be able to do something like this: sudo -s, then do this: tail -1 /etc/mtab >> /etc/fstab
<Azzco> What does that command do?
<sam__> good question
<sam__> :)
<Azzco> Okay back to Unreal Tournament thx for the help =)
<unfun> How do I choose sound device?
<sam__> sorry the best I can do is go to control center and see what you can find
<nox_> sup ppl ?
<magnus_> MSN messanger for kubuntu what to use'
<nox_> AMSN
<sam__> gaim
<sam__> I would use it at least
<nox_> Its just what you like
<nox_> :)
<nox_> AMSN looks like Live messenger
<ForgeAus> kopete?
<nox_> Also a choise haha
<ForgeAus> I heard its not so good for MSN tho
<magnus_> Yes but I am a newbiee in the Linux world so I am listening to experience ;-)
<ForgeAus> theres AMESS as well
<ForgeAus> (or is that what became AMSN??)
<adz21c> kopetes always been good for msn for me
<sam__> and its already installed
<ForgeAus> adz kewl :) then its ok
<gravygoat> kopete works fine, has (some) webcam support
<nox_> like I said, just what you like I think :D
<ForgeAus> Ir emember one of the protocols in kopete wasn't so crash hot... but then I don't have enough experience in it to remember
<adz21c> yea, cams fine for me, you don't get voice chat i don't think, buyt msn voice sux anyway so no loss there
<ForgeAus> thats probably what they meant by it being not so crash hot??
<gravygoat> not sure what "crash hot" means :-)
<ForgeAus> I use WLM instead of MSN anyway... mostly for text and fonts
<ForgeAus> gravygoat, probably excelling expectations
<adz21c> my main complaint about kopete is the whole "inviting" people for stuff ... that interface for inviting people is poor, you can't cancel unless they accept first .... and you don't know if they got the invite or not
<ForgeAus> adz I've only tried kopete for IRC and it was kinda strange
<Balsamic_Chicken> i need help with webcam, it's a logitech quickcam pro 5000, what's the general steps to setting this up
<adz21c> well i wouldn't use it for IRC
<ForgeAus> worked like a charm!
<adz21c> Balsamic_Chicken: setting it up with what?
<ForgeAus> but the visual thing was kinda... um.... wierd
<danny500> Hi Jucato
<adz21c> i never used kopete for irc, i always used something thats dedicated for irc, like konversation and xchat
<Balsamic_Chicken> adz21c i have no idea =(
<ForgeAus> just because it tries to be lush rather than compact for individual messages
<adz21c> Balsamic_Chicken: i mean u want to use it with kopete or amsn or gnomemeeting or what
<Balsamic_Chicken> adz21c o, i want it for kopete
<yaotzin> Hi
<danny500> Happy New year everybody
<yaotzin> How to install Opera 32bit on UBUNTU 64 bit
<danny500> Hey Jucato, my sound card won't work
<Balsamic_Chicken> adz21c i've just been aimlessly installing camoranma, and xawtv, and etiga, and stuff like that
<unfun> How do I get my surround 5.1 to work?
<sam__> good luck with the 32 on the 64.
<danny500> Opera 32bit should just work on the 64 shouldn't it?
<Balsamic_Chicken> adz21c also anything v4l, v4l2 related from the synaptic thing
<yaotzin> thanks
<Balsamic_Chicken> adz21c not sure how to pull it together tho
<sam__> if you want firefox use automatix
<adz21c> Balsamic_Chicken: well I have the 4000 and if its anything like that, you plug in the cam, launch kopete, go to configure devices,
<yaotzin> :/
<Balsamic_Chicken> adz21c o, i'll try that
<yaotzin> No
<sam__> sorry
<Balsamic_Chicken> adz21c where's configure devices?
<danny500> don't 32bit opperations work faster on 64bit systems?
<adz21c> Balsamic_Chicken: configure kopete or something like that
<sam__> they only use half the processor
<danny500> oh ok I see
<sam__> they don't even know the other core exists
<adz21c> Balsamic_Chicken: "Configure..." then theres an option devices
<danny500> does anybody know how to get my sound card working?
<Balsamic_Chicken> adz21c yeah doesn't work for me, sucks =(
<judgen> stupid computer..... now i cant get fglrx to work again...
<Balsamic_Chicken> adz21c thx tho
<sam__> did you start alsa
<danny500> how do I do that?
<sam__> or arts
<adz21c> Balsamic_Chicken: ok then go in there is the option "Disable memory mapping" checked?
<danny500> I use alsa
<sam__> google.com/linux
<yaotzin> architecture of 64 bit systems is different
<danny500> how do I get alsa to start working?
<sam__> sorry I really don't remember it was like two years ago.
<yaotzin> than 32 bit
<sam__> yes it is
<danny500> It was working befor but linux just resently decided to stop giving me sound ;(
<tony_> HOw can i set VLC media player as my default Media player ?????
<sam__> yeah you need to restart alsa then
<danny500> how do I do that?
<sam__> try looking it up on goole.com/linux
<danny500> is there something I have to  type?
<danny500> oh ok
<danny500> thanx
<sam__> I really don't remember.  I read it out of a book
<adz21c> Balsamic_Chicken: if you uncheck it it might work after that, like untick it, close configure and reopen and it may work ... thats what i have to do for my camera
<judgen> Where did i disable the Trash folder as the default delete action?
<sam__> I didn't know you could disable the trash
<judgen> ive done it before, but i dont remember how
<sam__> sorry I'm not the guy to ask
<judgen> drives me spare to have to shift-del everything
<fdoving> judgen: open konq -> settings -> configure konqueror -> behavior -> at bottom.
<sam__> So how old is everyone on here?
<judgen> old
<sam__> alright I'm out.
<judgen> =)
<juif> hello, i've been doing pretty much anything to my kubuntu install, and would like to re-install it all from scratch, but i have 100 gigs of data in my /home directory.... if i just put the kubuntu cd in the drive and reboot/install will i have the option of simply reinstalling without crushing all my home dirs ? or is there somthing i should do first. ALL i need is under /home.
<juif> there does not seem to be a partition specifically for /home
<juif> when i df -h
<Thonolan> trappist: still have this
<Thonolan> dietrich@ubuntu:~$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<Thonolan>  1 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SBLive! Value [CT4670] 
<Thonolan>                       SBLive! Value [CT4670]  (rev.4, serial:0x201102) at 0xe000, irq 5
<Thonolan> cant set this back to 0 or set as default
<trappist> Thonolan: what does asoundconf list say
<Thonolan> trappist:
<Thonolan> Names of available sound cards:
<Thonolan> Live
<trappist> Thonolan: and what happens if you say asoundconf --set-default-card Live
<Thonolan> trappist: i had do this but nothing change
<trappist> Thonolan: nothing as in what? what are you trying to accomplish?
<Thonolan> trappist sorry for my bad english i have tested 2 cards an usb headset with cmi and the live
<Thonolan> and i have found in wiki that i can fix it that usb is default
<trappist> Thonolan: your soundblaster live card is a usb card?
<trappist> or, what are you trying to do?
<Thonolan> trappist: No i have test a few days an usb headset and the live headset was 0 or default Live was 1
<Thonolan> but now i want only to use the Live  again alone
<Thonolan> as default
<Thonolan> or as 0
<trappist> Thonolan: asoundconf --set-default-card Live should do that.  /proc/asound/cards may not show it as 0, but that doesn't mean anything.
<Thonolan> ah thank you
<trappist> 0 doesn't mean default (afaik)
<Thonolan> omg i thought that
<thompa> howdy, I just did a bios update for an asus mobo that was for linux, wondering if best practice is too reinstall kubuntu or anything
<trappist> thompa: no need for that
<intelikey> at the very most rebuild the initramfs.img
<thompa> trappist, its an asus m2n32 and it was giving me trouble before
<intelikey> but most likely not needed.
<Thonolan> trappist: thank you for your patience and your help my systemsounds works now
<thompa> trappist, now seems OK, though ubuntu is still not so responsive as kubuntu it seems
<Thonolan> and apologize my bad english
<thompa> there are tons of bios settings on this thing, im also wondering if I should go 64 bit?
<thompa> trappist, thanks
<dognews> hi
<trappist> Thonolan: good deal :)
<Thonolan> :)
<thompa> trappist, i noticed since update of bios my box is now silent, no noise
<thompa> can you recommend if i should go 64 bit
<trappist> thompa: as far as 64bit, you might get a nice performance boost, but you'll have trouble with proprietary software like flash, w32codecs, the sun java plugin, etc.
<trappist> thompa: those problems can be solved/worked around, but it takes some work
<trappist> I run 64bit, btw
<thompa> trappist, i only need real player for BBC,
<dognews> I'm trying to install looking glass, but with the "core" package of it, adept gives me this error: "Could not commit changes: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<intelikey> trappist k8 ?
<trappist> intelikey: yeah
<esaym> is there anyway to get konqueror to save folder view settings and stuff like in windows?
<thompa> trappist, also i am using this eventually as a server for school, so i thought 64 would be better maybe
<thompa> trappist, i know in mepis 64 realplayer works somehow
<trappist> thompa: 64bit is great for servers, since you shouldn't need to worry about stuff like firefox and mplayer
<thompa> trappist, thanks, can you listen to BBC
<dognews> Can I restart downloading that package somehow? When I restart it, it doesn't download the package again, but tries to install it and gives me that error
<trappist> thompa: yeah a lot of 32bit apps will work just fine, but for example 32bit plugins won't work in a 64bit browser
<intelikey> trappist for one that uses no  proprietary software  would k8 be a good investment ?   the latest hardware i have came with win95 on it   so i am starting to think about upgrading my hardware... ?
<trappist> thompa: probably, but I have a 32bit chroot for running all my 32bit stuff (that's the work I was referring to)
<thompa> trappist, maybe thats what mepis did, helis is working on 64 version still
<thompa> trappist, thanks for the tip, this is so weird after bios upgrade my box is silent
<trappist> intelikey: it depends a lot on what you'll be doing with the system.  from what I can tell, if you have plenty of ram, and you'll be doing a lot of math-intensive stuff (like 3d graphics) it's probably worth it
<thompa> asus m2nn32 even comes with linux drivers on cd
<intelikey> trappist and if not  what you you sujest ?
<trappist> intelikey: k8 is still the way to go hardware-wise, but it may not be worth it to run a 64bit os
<intelikey> reason i'm asking, i am seriously gathering input on the subject.      ok.    thanks.
<dognews> I did "apt-get clean" and it's downloading again - I hope it works now
<frojnd> why aplicationd doesn't wanna work when I open it with wine
<intelikey> frojnd  http://winehq.com  iirc
<intelikey> check the list of known issues known working apps
<frojnd> I have installed wine..
<intelikey> frojnd yes i know.
<intelikey> there is a list you chould check for your app
<intelikey> not all things work in wine=wine is not an emulator
<frojnd> hm
<FisherP> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<FisherP> !mysql
<intelikey> there are also helpful instructions on that site.   (assuming i got the url correct)
<frojnd> intelikey: what kind of list I am looking for
<dognews> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<intelikey> frojnd  http://appdb.winehq.org/
<intelikey> that one i think
<intelikey> frojnd also  http://wiki.winehq.org/   can be very useful
<frojnd> well I wanna run detelfone similar to skype..
<intelikey> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype  -  To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<lxuser> I have already install the kubuntu-desktop in my box but have a problem with the keyboard layout
<intelikey> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<dognews> !42
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lxuser> gonna check
<dognews> this bot is cool (y)
<zorglu_> hello people
<dognews> !lg3d
<intelikey> !thanks | dognews
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lg3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> dognews: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lxuser> I have the keyboard working in US but in Language and REgion options
<dognews> intelikey: did you make ubotu?
<intelikey> !botabuse | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<thompa> trappist, would you know if beryl works in 64 kubuntu perhaps?
<intelikey> dognews no.
<lxuser> have no keryboard layouts in kubuntu system preference
<dognews> intelikey: why did you say "thanks" then? ;)
<intelikey> just playing i guess.
<trappist> thompa: it does here :)
<intelikey> !botsnack | dognews
<ubotu> dognews: Yum!
<thompa> trappist, was that a special 64 version?
<lxuser> some could help me here
<tony_> THIS sound stupid, but why frostwire program is not closing ??? i clicked on x and on close , but it just minmizes to task
<dognews> !botlaugh | intelikey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botlaugh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trappist> thompa: no, there are 64bit packages, but I just checked out the svn repo and built from source
<frojnd> is there any other prog that is similar to wine..
<thompa> trappist, ok so its possible, thansk again...
<frojnd> couse I don't see the way to solve my problem
<intelikey> tony_ agrabating isn't it.   right click the taskbar icon and tell it what you want.
<lxuser> switch the keyboard layout is blank
<lxuser> none keyboard layout its been display
<intelikey> frojnd cedega
<dognews> !podcast
<intelikey> !cedega
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about podcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<zorglu_> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<zorglu_> not what i wanted
<frojnd> intelikey: so cedega is specified on games..
<tony_> sorry i don't follow intelikey
<lxuser> keboard layout empty
<intelikey> frojnd cedega is not free
<trappist> frojnd: it's specialized for games, but it's just just for games.  it's still wine, though.  what's your problem?
<trappist> s/just just/not just/
<nikola> hi
<nikola> i just got this workin :P
<nikola> took a while.....
<Rogue> Can anyone help with Screen saver?
<intelikey> nikola salute.
<lxuser> ok I have found is a bug in kubuntu
<zorglu_> you mean you dunno how to use i t? :)
<intelikey> is   i t   it or internet techknowledgy
* intelikey goes back to playing...
<intelikey> cool.  talking on the irc browsing the web using blackbox and only 20m of memory used.....   i so like linux.
<frojnd> trappist: my problem is when I run wine everything works fine, I write my use rname pass and when log in it freezes... here is log:
<frojnd> q@umbrella:/media/sda6/Program files/DetelFone$ wine DetelFone.exe
<trappist> could somebody post or pastebin /etc/cups/cupsd.conf for me?  I broke mine.
<frojnd> fixme:advapi:SetEntriesInAclA 1 0x780da0 (nil) 0x780dc0
<frojnd> fixme:winstation:OpenInputDesktop (0,0,1): stub
<frojnd> fixme:winstation:OpenInputDesktop (0,0,1): stub
<frojnd> and so on...
<intelikey> would but mine was a wreck and i rm'd it.
<trappist> frojnd: a) don't paste here please.  b) some apps just won't work in wine, but you may have luck with cedega or cxoffice if ye olde wine doesn't work
<trappist> intelikey: yeah me too, and I don't see a way to replace it :)
<frojnd> are they free?
<frojnd> cxoffice?
<trappist> frojnd: nope
<trappist> frojnd: codeweavers.com
<intelikey> reinstall cupsys ?
<frojnd> trappist: do I need serial or smth?
<trappist> intelikey: no good, it complains (insanely) that cupsd.conf doesn't exist
<frojnd> and for how long serial last?
<intelikey> 8{
<trappist> frojnd: for cxoffice, yes - come to think of it, they have a 30 day demo you can try
<trappist> anyone else?  pastebin /etc/cups/cupsd.conf for me?
<intelikey> trappist rm -fr /etc/cups* ;apt-get install --reinstall cupsys        never barked a time on 32bit dapper   ?
<trappist> intelikey: doesn't work here on 64bit edgy
<trappist> intelikey: but, I just remembered I have another edgy box at home, I just scp'ed from there and I'm back in business :)
<intelikey> hmmm odd.    i wonder if its  the release or the bit differance.  ?
<trappist> surely it's a package thing
<trappist> i.e., release
<intelikey> is it a pre/post-inst script failing ?
<trappist> intelikey: postinst
<intelikey> but the foomatic-db is borked in dapper.   so i'm still outa luck.
<intelikey> trappist that could still be 64bit related or release version tho
<intelikey> it depends on what may have changed from 32 to 64 bit.
<trappist> intelikey: no conceivable reason 64bit would affect that
<intelikey> they may have rewritten the scripts
<BluesKaj> someone need a cups.conf?  http://pastebin.ca/305369
<BluesKaj> 32 bit
<trappist> BluesKaj: thanks, I found one though :)
<BluesKaj> ok np :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj don't have a foomatic-db handy do ya ?       jk.
<BluesKaj> intelikey, which file do you need there are several in the -db section
<frojnd> is there some kind of server that runs windows applications?
<BluesKaj> jk :)
<intelikey> BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> actually searching konq is pretty fast
<intelikey> no actually i tried for a week to get this lexmark 1020 setup  all i could get out of kprinter-config (/sp) was an app lockup  finally got an error message   foomatic-db has bad code in it  dubble root:  or some such don't recall exactul what   but it just can't parse the database     i hit it a few more times and gave up.  still no printer.  and the lex 1020 is well supported, it's never given any trubble except this time
<intelikey> and that probably turncated.
<dny_> what do i need to install for mp3 support?
<BluesKaj> weird , pc connected printer or network?
<intelikey> lp0
<BluesKaj> !amarok
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.4 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<intelikey> but how it's connected makes little differance if the printer database is unparsable
<BluesKaj> ok
<dny_> theres no mp3 support, even with amarok
<tek_> <dny_> your also going to want to install automatix
<dny_> you need any libraries i think, but i dont know which
<spitwise> dny_: you need to edit your /etc/apt/source.list
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<intelikey> !mp3 | dny_
<ubotu> dny_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<spitwise> hi intelikey
<BluesKaj> :)
<intelikey> spitwise
<BluesKaj> what are gstreamer apps ?
<intelikey> we could do !restricted also
<intelikey> and !formats  i think
<BluesKaj> !gstreamer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gstreamer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> apps that use gstreamer input ?
<Balsamic_Chicken> hi i really neeed help setting up logitech quickcam pro 5000, i tried what little was on google but i think all the "guides" are missing obvious but important steps, i downloaded a bunch of stuff, but just don't know how to pull it together, one error msg in ekiga says color pallete format not recognized, some other things say the frame size isn't the same, some say no driver found, i don't even know what driver i'm
<Balsamic_Chicken> stupposed to use, thx, sorry for the long msg
<intelikey> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<intelikey> check the second then use the first.
<crusty> hello! my automatix reposito fail......cant install medya player! what to do????
<Balsamic_Chicken> intelikey:k, not sure if i've seen this before, but i'll try it just in case, fingers crossed
<intelikey> Balsamic_Chicken make your cam is listed
<intelikey> if it's not supported all the howto's in the world wont help
<Rogue> Screen saver does not lock the screen and the only one that runs is the large "X" no matter which screen saver is selected.  Anyone with an answer?
<Balsamic_Chicken> intelikey: no it's not supported, but that's why i felt it was complicated, i looked at almost all the guides, but people at mandriva got my webcam to work on theirs, should work on kubuntu as well, just don't know how
<intelikey> Rogue right click the desktop > configure desktop > screen saver > lock desktop box[]  ?
<intelikey> Balsamic_Chicken outa my domain.
<intelikey> sorry.
<Rogue> intelikey: I have it set it just does not work.
<intelikey> you hit apply
<Rogue> intelikey: yes
<intelikey> test
<Balsamic_Chicken> intelikey np, just hoping someone might know
<intelikey> trappist might have a clue
<JimDanger> Is there a way to record a few second clip from a DVD to a video file? My google-fu is turning up absolutely nothing.
<intelikey> rip'ing vidio
<intelikey> rip
<JimDanger> not the whole dvd
<haidozo> #sabayon
<JimDanger> just like a scene that i can convert to mpg/avi
<paolo__> x
<intelikey> JimDanger oooh yuch  not mpg not avi  yse free formats
<intelikey> use
<intelikey> !freeformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crusty> i have problem with automatix2.....cant install media player....help????????
<intelikey> see the last link
<intelikey> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Tm_T> Hi kids.
<crusty> thanks ubutu!!!!
<intelikey> !thanks | crusty
<ubotu> crusty: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intelikey> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<intelikey> 5 links to one infonode       why not just make all links point to  http://wiki.ubuntu.com   and be done with it.
<intelikey> !wiki
<ubotu> wiki is http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Loads of user-contributed documentation
<intelikey> like that one. ^
<sam__> how do I change my name on here?
<intelikey> /nick
<VSpike> I'm probably missing something obvious, but can anyone tell me in TaskJuggler how I make the GUI update from the source file?  The only way I've found is to close the project and reopen it
<intelikey> /nick new-name
<sam__> thanks
<chuen> Just wanted to say 'Hi'. I've been trying out the Live CD over the last 48 hrs and am very impressed.
<chuen> Am seriously considering ditching XP altogether!
<intelikey> ha   dudeman   nice nick
<dudeman> thanks
<dudeman> yeah kubuntu is pretty cool
<dudeman> nice.
<intelikey> chuen don't do that  go read this first. http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp
<chuen> Where would I look to find out about re-formatting HD and installing there?
<dudeman> lol
<intelikey> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<helge> suggestion for video editing software(pinnacleish)?
<dudeman> google.com/linux
<chuen> ok will check both urls
<dudeman> kino
<dudeman> it comes with
<dudeman> I think
<dudeman> I have it.
<helge> I also have kino, but it doesnt work very well (as i remember it)
<dudeman> I haven't used it.
<dudeman> I don't own a camera honestly
<dudeman> lol
<dudeman> I just know it's editing software
<intelikey> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<chuen> Like the irony  (at distrowatch)
<intelikey> chuen you quit too soon.
<intelikey> :)
<helge> I didnt meaan that it didnt work AT ALL, I just wanted something slightly more fancy
<dudeman> that was pretty funny. I laghued
<intelikey> check some of the links in that page
<intelikey> there is some sirious stuff there also.
<dudeman> so does superkaramba just use a lot of system resources?
<chuen> ok intelikey
<dudeman> because it put my processor at 30% all the time
<intelikey> hmmm i'm using 30m of ram now.   10m of that is a game.  i knew games were bad for the computer...
<dudeman> so has anyone got wireless to work?
<intelikey> dudeman many
<intelikey> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dudeman> I know.  it finds my card, but the card doesn't stay up
<intelikey> but !i cause i don't have any wireless hardware.
<chuen> OK guys gotta run and copy all my vital files to my external HD before I wipe everything (next week!)
<intelikey> chuen k good luck to your penguin
<chuen> thx intelikey
<jpiccolo> how do you click the ok button when installing vmware player though adept
<danny500> I need ma d help right away I just did the stupidest thing ever!
<intelikey> use apt-get install to install it.
<intelikey> danny500 lets hear about it.
<Valmarko_> Konqueror cant play video streaming. Is there a solution ?
<danny500> how do I get into the users and groups through the terminal?
<Tm_T> danny500: It depends what you need.
<Mace68> lo all, what is the package name for xchat?
<intelikey> danny500 what did you do ?     what do you need to do ?
<intelikey> you break sudo ?
<Mace68> tried "sudo apt-get install xchat"
<intelikey> xchat2 i think
<Tm_T> Mace68: "apt-cache search xchat" might help.
<Mace68> thanks
<intelikey> you can use *    sudo apt-get install xchat*
<BluesKaj> xchat works  fine
<danny500> ok I went into the "users and groups" application and changed it a little and now I lost the use of a bunch of Administration controls and the "users and groups" program was one of them!
<Tm_T> intelikey: Not wise, if you don't know what packages there is.
<BluesKaj> xchat2 is the windows free vers
<Mace68> Couldn't find package "xchat".  However, the following packages contain "xchat" in their name: xchat-gnome-common xchat-gnome
<Tm_T> intelikey: Especially if user is "Just do it I don't care" ok ok -clicker.
<intelikey> wild cards work with apt     and you always see the list and the   y-n option
<danny500> ok I went into the "users and groups" application and changed it a little and now I lost the use of a bunch of Administration controls and the "users and groups" program was one of them!
<intelikey> unless you add -y   or some such
<intelikey> danny500 you broke sudo
<danny500> and now I need to use the terminal to undo it but I don't know how to do that.
<danny500> yeah I think
<intelikey> confirm that with this command     sudo echo yes
<intelikey> boot to single user mode and add your admin user to the group admin.
<danny500> nothing happened
<intelikey> yes it's broke.      boot to single and.     usermod -G admin <username>
<danny500> ok how do I do the ogin to single user mode?
<danny500> do I go to the login window?
<Tm_T> intelikey: Hmm, sudo broken -> no way to call shutdown?
<Mace68> are xchat-gnome-common xchat-gnome the correct packages for kubuntu?
<frojnd> how do I set myself not being away with konversation?
<Tm_T> Mace68: Yes.
<Mace68> ty
<danny500> no I can use programs like normal but just not the Administration programs
<Tm_T> frojnd: Just /away ?
<frojnd> doesn't work
<HymnToLife> Mace68, I personnally use xchat and xchat-common
<frojnd> it says ur now away
<dope> how do i find details on my hardware
<HymnToLife> don't like the xchat-gnome GUI much
<danny500> the only progs I can use are the Device manager, and the System Monitor
<Mace68> xchat isn't found
<HymnToLife> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<HymnToLife> Mace68, dou you have !universe enabled ?
<Tm_T> dope: lshw or so, buut, that gives a lot info.
<danny500> !users and groups
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about users and groups - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<danny500> damn it, hold in I'll be right back
<Mace68> HymnToLife: that may be it... is kynaptic installed by default in kubuntu? if not what is the package manager?
<HymnToLife> the default Kubuntu package manager is Adept
<HymnToLife> and IMO it's really bad
<jfields> amen to that
<HymnToLife> I always install Synaptic, though I'm a KDE user
<jfields> same
<Mace68> sudo apt-get install synaptic?
<HymnToLife> yes
<Mace68> is it in the base repos?
<HymnToLife> !info synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic: Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.57.11ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1032 kB, installed size 5420 kB
<HymnToLife> yep
<Mace68> thanks HymnToLife
<danny500> ok I'm back
<danny500> what I want to get into is the  gksu users-admin  program
<HymnToLife> danny500, that's in GNOME
<HymnToLife> you should have something similar in KCOntrol
<danny500> I went into it a couple of minutes ago and it shut me out of a bunch of programs. I tried running  gksu users-admin  in the terminal and all it says is "daniel is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<danny500> I don't have KCOntrol
<danny500> #ubuntu
<Blacken> Anyone attempted to make an Inspiron E1505's microphone work under Linux?
<Admiral_Chicago> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Admiral_Chicago> hmm the bot doesn't know anything
<Admiral_Chicago> !microphone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jose> hi, i lke make a full nmap description, what is sentenses?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea see that's the best I can help with
<frojnd> how do I set myself not being away with konversation? just /away won't work
<jose> can help me?
<HymnToLife> frojnd, /back ?
<HymnToLife> !helpme | jose
<ubotu> jose: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frojnd> HymnToLife: tnx :)
<Admiral_Chicago> frojnd: ctrl shift A
<Admiral_Chicago> HymnToLife: the question was above
<Admiral_Chicago> followed by a help request
<HymnToLife> oh yeah, right
<BluesKaj> frojnd, look in settings/identities
<BluesKaj> hehe
<jose> hi, i lke make a full nmap description, what is sentenses?
<gdiebel> Blacken: it is possible, just google for it
<Blacken> gdiebel: Unlike most, I Google before I come here. I'm not seeing much. :P
<spitwise> while trying to install php: E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<spitwise> ...and won't install
<spitwise> and nevermind.
<intelikey> hehhe sorry i missed that one.  "<Tm_T> intelikey: Hmm, sudo broken -> no way to call shutdown?"    what happened to the gui shutdown and the three fingured salute   :)
<spitwise> :D
<intelikey> not to mention sysRQ calls
<intelikey> or pulling the plug if need be   lol
<Tm_T> intelikey: Hm?
<bobleny> hello?
<Tm_T> intelikey: Aaah, yes, KDM has shutdown, I forgot that.
<bobleny> what is KDM?
<intelikey> Tm_T and the console still accepts ctrl+alt+del  by default also
<Tm_T> intelikey: And for finger acrobacy... I try to avoid that.
<intelikey> why ?
<Tm_T> bobleny: That login system.
<intelikey> it does  init 6     it's as safe as you get.
<Tm_T> intelikey: Dunno, just doesn't feel the first option to me.
<Anakin> hello I have a problem I installed beryl and after a few days I updated and added some kde stuff and also xmms and since then beryl stoped working. I use kubuntu 6.10
<Tm_T> intelikey: What I was hunting with shutdown command, you don't have to reboot and you can go to "mainteance mode", iirc that's single user mode without reloading kernel.
<intelikey> say nate
<adaptr> erm, okay: "nate"
<Tm_T> adaptr: Oh, how original. :)
<intelikey> Tm_T that would be    init 1      but you can't do that without root perms
<Tm_T> intelikey: True.
<adaptr> well, there's no nate here, so what else could he mean ?
<intelikey> adaptr not watching ip's are you.
<intelikey> -:- fowlduck [n=nate@24-183-45-79.dhcp.mdsn.wi.charter.com]  has joined
<adaptr> intelikey: no, why would I ?
<fowlduck> what?
<intelikey> it'd keep you from things like this.
<fowlduck> like what?
<intelikey> i said howdy nate
<fowlduck> revealing my ip address and first name?
<intelikey> :)
<adaptr> heh, exactly
<fowlduck> i'm sceeeeered
* fowlduck shakes violently
<adaptr> don't shake the duck!
<fowlduck> too late *poops all over your lawn*
<adaptr> damn ducks
<intelikey> fowlduck you did that when you joined i just reposted it for adaptr     and some how i starting to wonder if you guys are playing me....
<adaptr> not consciously.. but you're biting :)
<fowlduck> i guess by some lakes where i live the ducks and geese pooping on lawns is a real problem
<fowlduck> intelikey: i don't play people
<intelikey> oh i'm sorry
<adaptr> well, they tend to crap all over my car too - I live next to a moat
<fowlduck> intelikey: but of course this is just my word, and is worth nothing on the internet, so whatever
<fowlduck> intelikey: but I'm sure you've seen me around enough to know that I am an independent entity, at least
* intelikey bookmarks that quote for later use.
<fowlduck> hehe :)
<fowlduck> I don't think I've ever been quoted like that.  :)
<intelikey> fowlduck said "my word is worth nothing on the internet"      :)
* intelikey also makes copies...
<fowlduck> lol
<intelikey> :)
<adaptr> of course, copies aren't worth much on the internet eiter, so...
<fowlduck> it's true, and it's sad.  Everyone is fairly anonymous, so accountability is null.
<intelikey> "to thine own self be true"
<fowlduck> indeed
<apixelatedoffice> what do I need type in the command line to switch from my current Gnome to Kubuntu
<fowlduck> "yo tengo los gatos en mis pantalones"
<intelikey> but what is a consciense worth nowa days
<fowlduck> intelikey: if you appraise it based on rarity, a lot
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> too true
<coreymon77> fowlduck: the only this i understood there was you were saying something about pants
* jerp does a double take.............. Look, everybody's being personable and chattin'.
<fowlduck> my conscience is brutal. :)
<intelikey> apixelatedoffice  logout and select kde as the login session
<fowlduck> coreymon77: I said I had cats in my pants
<fowlduck> ;D
<apixelatedoffice> intelikey OK, but... will it switch it permanantly, or do I always have to do that?
<nixternal> Snakes on a plane, cats in pants, sounds quite OT to me :)
<fowlduck> apixelatedoffice: it will ask if you want it to be the default session
<intelikey> apixelatedoffice you can choose make default
<Anakin> hello I have a problem I installed beryl and after a few days I updated and added some kde stuff and also xmms and since then beryl stoped working. I use kubuntu 6.10
<fowlduck> nixternal: OT?
<nixternal> offtopic
<apixelatedoffice> fowlduck, Ok thanks! :^)
<apixelatedoffice> and intelikey
<apixelatedoffice> :)
<fowlduck> Anakin: is there a ubuntu-beryl channel?
<Tm_T> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Anakin> yes there is thank you :)
<fowlduck> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Tm_T> Hmh,
<Tm_T> fowlduck: You don't trust me?
<fowlduck> np Anakin, people in there will have a better idea, and there is less clutter
<fowlduck> Tm_T: how do you mean?
<Tm_T> fowlduck: Well, you actually pointed to same channel.
<Admiral_Chicago> heya nixternal
<fowlduck> Tm_T: I was trying to do a channel list when I saw you do that, so I figured I would do the same.  I had no idea that was in response to his question.
<Admiral_Chicago> oops wrong channel
<Tm_T> fowlduck: ;)
<gabi> hello hello from my fresh kubuntu! wanna ask you something
<fowlduck> Tm_T: my apologies :)
<fowlduck> gabi: shoot
<gabi> I use for Ym!
<gabi> kopete
* fowlduck ** disclaimer: mac user **
<gabi> how do i remove someone from my ignore list?
<Tm_T> fowlduck: Just make sure that doesn't happen again or I rip your *** out, err... ;-P
<gabi> can anyone help me ?
<intelikey> /ignoer name none
<fowlduck> Tm_T: your warmth and kindness will live on for generations.  we will write songs about it!  ;D
<Tm_T> I know! <3
<intelikey> or ip or what ever you have blocked.
<gabi> big thanks
<fowlduck>  /ignore works better though ;)
<fowlduck> muhahaha...i'm funny....
<intelikey> typo king reigns on
<gabi> ok....
<gabi> big thanks guys
<fowlduck> long live the king!
<gabi> i'll try this now
<fowlduck> k gabi, pz
<intelikey> gtyp
<intelikey> gltyp
<intelikey> that's it.
<intelikey> and gltyp
<fowlduck> say wha?
<enlight-_^> hi!
<intelikey> gltyp= good luck to your penguin
<gabi> thanks intelikey
<gabi> :P
<enlight-_^> you know, i thought, that kde is stupid
<enlight-_^> but now I know, that it's super!
<gabi> enlight, kde is better than gnome in my opinion
<fowlduck> enlight-_^: osx pwns kde, tbh.  but kde is pretty snazzy
<enlight-_^> and every day i use gnome
<enlight-_^> osx pwns ?
<intelikey> and you are the first one to ever think that.   congratz
<fowlduck> lol :)
<apixelatedoffice> I tried logging out and selecting the KDE enviroment, but it wasn't there, I don't think I have it installed... what should I type in the terminal to get a nice installation (with extra KDE stuff) (if possible?)
<fowlduck> i actually like both kde and gnome, i tend to switch between them
<Admiral_Chicago> how can I make irssi not show joins/quits in a gnome-terminal?
<enlight-_^> kde is stupid ::D
<fowlduck> heh
<intelikey> apixelatedoffice oh  well install it.
<enlight-_^> i don't know
<hatta> we need to settle this once and all with a no holds barred GUI cage match
<hatta> last one standing wins
<apixelatedoffice> OK... I guess I can worry about the extra's later. :)
<fowlduck> hatta: sounds good, throw in some mud and broken glass and we'll really have some fun
<fdoving> apixelatedoffice: 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop'
<intelikey> apixelatedoffice install kubuntu-desktop if you want all the kubuntu defaults    or  install kde  if you just want to add kde to your system
<gabi> hey there, wanna ask you something, again :) : where does kubuntu keeps his wallpapers ?
<fowlduck> he's gone
<gabi> what?
<spitwise> mother of god my browser will not parse php!!:!~@E
<intelikey>  /usr/share/
<fowlduck> gabi: I think wherever you like
<enlight-_^> coopa
<fowlduck> gabi: errr no, that's gnome
<fowlduck> nvm
<hatta> on the wall?
<enlight-_^> and does konqueror parse php?
<gabi> don't think so
<fowlduck> enlight-_^: no browser should parse php
<intelikey> with or without php installed ?
<enlight-_^> i know
<spitwise> its installed ;P
<fowlduck> enlight-_^: php is a server-side language
<frojnd> how do I know adress of my computer (for krdc)
<enlight-_^> without ::D
<enlight-_^> fowlduck: i know :/
<fowlduck> frojnd: what OS is it running?
<fowlduck> enlight-_^: ok :)
<enlight-_^> i know php very good
<intelikey> frojnd ifconfig
<spitwise> and no konquerer dont eiether
<spitwise> its my apache
<frojnd> fowlduck linux
<enlight-_^> :/
<enlight-_^> konqueror is like ms iexplorer
<intelikey> blasphemy
<frojnd> inet addr: IP ?
<Admiral_Chicago> but a lot better
<Admiral_Chicago> and not insecure
<intelikey> enlight-_^ you go do 1000 hail tux's
<fuk> enlight-_^: yeah, right...as a fiat is like a ferrari
<Admiral_Chicago> so nothing like IE
<enlight-_^> i thought about
<spitwise> cat test.php
<enlight-_^> that it's file explorer + web browser
<frojnd> how can someone connect on my linux with vnc
<oslo> hi, how can i make a friend listen the audio flow i listen on amarok ???
<frojnd> how do I set preferences in krdc
<enlight-_^> how i can destroy kde?
<intelikey> remove gamin
<enlight-_^> destroy at all
<enlight-_^> i'll erase kde from your computers!
<b0nn> Im having trouble attempting to install kubuntu on a laptop.  I try to boot the livecd, and it gets to the mouse 'x' sitting in the middle of the screen, and stops.  Any ideas?
<intelikey> not mine.
<enlight-_^> i'll erase kde from your computers! all!
<intelikey> enlight-_^ not mine.
<enlight-_^> your also
<intelikey> you can't
<gabi> b0nn, try with another cd
<intelikey> hard to erase what isn't there.
<gabi> i've had the same problem on my desktop with fedora
<gdiebel> oslo: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=23630 it allows remote control with an xul interface
<rizwaan> ip address assignment
<b0nn> I'll see if I can find another one
<rizwaan> eth0
<rizwaan> netconfig missing...?
<enlight-_^> i'll erase all
<enlight-_^> intelikey: do you use gnome?
<intelikey> enlight-_^ no.    as for kde... that's how i know what removing gamin will do.
<enlight-_^> quitam ju
<enlight-_^> dobrej nocy ::)
<intelikey> well  !
<rizwaan> manual ip address is lost
<rizwaan> knetconf ip address is not shown with ifconfig eth0
<spitwise> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<intelikey> why add eth0   just ifconfig     should list all
<intelikey> say nate
<fowlduck> ??
<intelikey> :)
<spitwise> intelikey: why does apache hate me?
<intelikey> spitwise i don't know.  maybe you need a bath ?
<spitwise> i'm seriously at a loss.
<intelikey> spitwise no.   all kidding aside,  i know nothing about apache.
<intelikey> or php or sql
<intelikey> or ethernet
<intelikey> or routers
<bobleny> Is there a shortcut to the desktop?
<spitwise> mkay
<intelikey> ....  i'm like the only guy here that has never setup a network.
<b0nn> gabi: permission to kiss you :)
<intelikey> bobleny excuse me ?     short cut to the desktop ?= show desktop applet ?
<txus> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bobleny> huh?
<intelikey> right click the taskbar -> add applet -> show desktop      <<<<< is that what you want ?
<intelikey> (>>  <- now i'm a sargent   :)
<spitwise> heh libapache-mod-php*
<bobleny> Yes, that too
* spitwise glues hair back on
<intelikey> lol
<bobleny> is the a sequance of keys to show desktop?
<bobleny> Like in windows, you would hold the windows key and press "d"
<fowlduck> bobleny: sounds like sokmething you could easily google yourself
<spitwise> YAY
<bobleny> maybe, but I thought it wouldn't be a problem to ask here
<intelikey> bobleny idk but if not you can set one.  and you can check in the same way    kcontrol -> something -> keyboard shortguts
<intelikey> something = look & feel  ???
<intelikey> if i had kde i'd look and see.
<intelikey> but sense i don't you can look and see for me then tell me how to help you find it.
<kubuntian> !emoticon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emoticon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kubuntian> guys.... do you have any idea on how to save personal emoticons in kopete?
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ralth> Hello!  I am trying to mount my windows partition using the "Disk & Filesystems - system settings" dialog.  The problem is that It only has permissions for root, not my main account.  How do I fix that?
<intelikey> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<b0nn> how do I report a typo in the installer?  I am preparing to partition my drive, and I am warned "Warning, you can lost data!", which of course should read "Warning, you can lose dat!"
<intelikey> !ntfs | Ralth
<ubotu> Ralth: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> b0nn are you sure  ????    "Warning, you can lose dat!"  <--- hehhe
<intelikey> one good typo deserves anothre
<b0nn> lol
<b0nn> yeah I just saw that
<b0nn> but lost/lose?
<intelikey> !bug | b0nn
<ubotu> b0nn: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<intelikey> try dat ^
<b0nn> thanking you
<intelikey> who day say we don't have no fun round here,  who dat ?
<b0nn> dat will do!
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> :)
<b0nn> lol
<intelikey> >:] 
<Ralth> I have HPFS/NTFS for my windows partition ... is there any way to access it?
<intelikey> b0nn i've been hammered for the same thing.  you are talking to the typo king here.   and if you pissmell a word while pointing out a typo it really draws ridicule from dem dat don't no no better.  :)
<gdiebel> Ralth: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /media/windows
<b0nn> lol
<b0nn> theres a convention on usenet that when pointing out spelling errors one must spel rong two
<intelikey> !ntfs | Ralth
<ubotu> Ralth: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions. For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<intelikey> b0nn really ?     id fit right in there.
<b0nn> lol
<intelikey> unfortunately it's because i dropped out of high school to do drugs in the 70's   rather than because im lazy.
<Seta-San> kubuntu and ubuntu won't install on my computer
<intelikey> or was that because i'm lazy ???
<b0nn> I'm :P
* intelikey goes to ponder the exact cause.
<b0nn> Seta-San: no chance you could elaborate?
<intelikey> !don't work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !don't_work
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about don't_work - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<b0nn> !unemployed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unemployed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fowlduck> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<intelikey> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<intelikey> there it R
<b0nn> My god this installer sucks!!!
<b0nn> Wheres the cfdisk!!
<intelikey> b0nn the liveCD   yessir it does.
<b0nn> wheres the mkfs prompt!!
* b0nn complains all the fun has gone out of linux
* intelikey offers synphony to b0nn 
<b0nn> It (the installer) has already resized a partition, created the new partitions, formatted them appropriately, and is 58% through copying files)
<intelikey> the liveCD installer reeks of an unsavory aromah
<intelikey> b0nn yep hope you didn't have any "dat" that you wanted to keep
<b0nn> lol I havent built a dual boot in... at least 2 years
<intelikey> i haven't used a partition in about that long
<b0nn> good times.. good times
<intelikey> well after long (almost 5 minutes) intense study of the subject, i have determined that it's not worth the effort to discover whether or not i'm lazy...
<Alumin> five entire minutes hehe
<Alumin> I think you've already discovered :P
<intelikey> any you can quote me on that  :)
<intelikey> any/and/
<intelikey> Alumin yeah and i have had plans now for the last 30 years to start a procrastination club in this area,  just haven't gotten to it yet.
<intelikey> back soon.
<kubuntian> Hey? which package do i have to install to have the SVN command?
<fowlduck> i'm guessing subversion
<b0nn> or subversion-tools
<nixternal> ok k3b guru's. why does k3b only give me 1x-4x for speed? cdburner on this laptop is 24x and i have burned at 24x
<nixternal> in the past
<kubuntian> fowlduck: do you know how to apply a patch to an application that is in SVN?
<kubuntian> i never tried it and i have no idea :(
<nixternal> my lord, don't try and change settings when a cd is in the drive ;/
<fowlduck> kubuntian: no
<fowlduck> kubuntian: http://wiki.creativecommons.org/HOWTO_Patch
<frojnd> I forgot password for my XP, so I need similar program as saminside to recover encrypted password in file   SAM ?
<frojnd> does anyone know for that kind of program?
<frojnd> or package
<[Relic] > !planner
<ubotu> planner: project management application. In component main, is optional. Version 0.14.1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 3044 kB, installed size 6716 kB
<[Relic] > hah! got what I was looking for on the first try  :)
<BTR> Does anyone know of a p2pfile sharing program?
<b0nn> eg?
<BTR> b0nn: Is eg the full name of the programme?
<b0nn> no
<b0nn> eg what sort of p2p program are you looking for
<MrJoey> Does anyone know of a p2pfile sharing program? ===>  What about BitTorrent?
<b0nn> like bittorrent, l;imewire?
<BTR> Oh, like limewire
<_JP> !kdesvn
<ubotu> kdesvn: subversion client with tight KDE integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (edgy), package size 1405 kB, installed size 3304 kB
<MrJoey> I've used KTorrent (A KDE frontend to BitTorrent) before, and I thought it was very good.
<MrJoey> !ktorrent
<ubotu> ktorrent: BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.3+dfsg1-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1155 kB, installed size 5032 kB
<MrJoey> neat ;)
<Linux_Galore> MrJoey: new stable version of ktorrent has just been released
<b0nn> theres a gnu client for limewire but I cannot remember the name of it
<BTR> Damn:(
<Linux_Galore> nope sorry its rc1, but its very stable Im using it -> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=26353&PHPSESSID=83b0228a0eb024c2e20958e98912420c
<b0nn> gnutella == limewire client
<Linux_Galore> think its called frostwire
<Alumin> uh
<Alumin> limewire == gnutella client :)
<TheGateKeeper> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<b0nn> I think there must be a few of them
<BTR> Thanks alot!
<Alumin> my favorite p2p app is mldonkey
<Alumin> that's overkill for most people's needs though I guess
<Linux_Galore> if you want to cover "all" the protocols (even bittorent) its hard to go by mldonkey (with the kmldonkey GUI)
<Alumin> kmldonkey is nice, check out sancho too
<Linux_Galore> mldonkey is basically the kitchen sink app of p2p
<Alumin> yeah, that's why I like it :)
<Alumin> although I sometimes use Azureus for BT stuff
<Linux_Galore> if mldonkey doesnt support the protocol its because its not worth the bother
<Linux_Galore> yeah, azureus is still the king of speed on BT
<Alumin> I just like the fact that it's client/server
<Alumin> I don't care about speed that much, I just like the feature set
* Alumin is patient :)
<Linux_Galore> Ive yet to find anything that gives me 400k/s +
<Linux_Galore> other than azureus
<Alumin> wtf are you downloading that you get 400k/s hehe
<Alumin> actually I think I got that kind of speed downloading knoppix
<Linux_Galore> yeah, downloading Linux iso's is a good speed test, people are happy to share that type of stuff
<we6jbo_> Hi
<sc4ttrbrain> i ve got 1.5M/s using azureus ;) now
<we6jbo_> I have a question
<Linux_Galore> my best speed so far is 9mb/s on a ftp server for some packages
<Alumin> you must be in europe
<Linux_Galore> (has a 22mb/s speed cap)
<we6jbo_> I'm still trying to figure out how to install and setup a NNTP server that will let my group connect to it and post messages like usenet.
<Linux_Galore> no Australia
<Alumin> ah
<Linux_Galore> ADSL2+
<Alumin> still not the networking backwoods of the world AKA the United States
<hepme> kde refuses to load for me for some reason. it just shows the background wallpaper image and the cursor and that's it. no panel or desktop icon or anything. then after a few minutes it completely freezes and i have to reboot
<Alumin> I suppose I shouldn't complain, we did manage to evolve past the two cups connected by string
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: heh, Australia is pretty remote, USA get newer hardware and better prices than we do
<Linux_Galore> gets*
<hepme> it was working fine before and i shutdown properly and booted into windows but when i came back to kubuntu it wont load, i'm in console mode right now
<Alumin> Linux_Galore: yeah, and all that new hardware and prices still gets me 600 Kb/s tops
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: I actually buy my hardware in the USA not locally
<Alumin> and I mean _tops_
<Alumin> like, that's the highest I've EVER SEEN ... average limit is about 90
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: ouch
<Alumin> with my alleged 3 Mb/s cable modem
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: yeah, the Gov has been on this broadband thing now to try get Australia in the top 10
<Alumin> but, as I said, I'm patient...so it works out OK :)
<hepme> does k3b work from the livecd? i might need to use the livcd to burn files to recover since kde wont load for me anymore
<Linux_Galore> hepme: yes
<Alumin> hepme: should, as long as the hardware autodetect found your cd writer
<hepme> but will it let me access my existing ext3 partition from the livecd to burn files?
<Linux_Galore> hepme: yes
<hepme> k great
<frojnd> hello has anyone else has problems witd decrypting SAM passwords? what's the name of package to do this (I don't wanna DL knoppix or slax)
<b0nn> k3b is just a gui for cdrecord
<hepme> er but how do i burn a cd if i have the livecd in my drive
<Linux_Galore> b0nn: k3b is also a ripper now
<Mace68> does kubuntu come with a firewall?
<hepme> er wait, cdrecord is a command line cdburner? that's what i need. is it hard to use, how can i burn a folder as data with it?
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: Linux has a built in firewall
<hepme> i'm in a desparate situation :)
<BluesKaj> hepme,  ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  '
<Alumin> hepme: if you want to do this without k3b, you'll need mkisofs and cdrecord
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: Kubuntu doesnt enable the firewall by default but its easy to set it up, just install firestarter
<Alumin> well, you'll need those either way
<Alumin> those are the programs k3b uses to make CDs from on-disk data
<Mace68> via apt-get i guess?
<Alumin> you can use k3b to run them or run them by hand
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: yep, its very easy to use
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: even has a first time run wizard
<Mace68> ok, thanks much Linux_Galore :)
<Alumin> hepme: but if you have knoppix, just use k3b
<Alumin> I would anyway
<BluesKaj> hepme , did you try 'startx' at the prompt
<BluesKaj> ?
#kubuntu 2007-01-05
<Mace68> also, is anti-virus really necessary for linux?
<hepme> BluesKaj: well im scared to crash again thats why i wanted to burn my files to cd from console before i try to get kde workin again
<Alumin> Mace68: depends who you ask
<Mace68> lol
<hepme> these are critical files i dont have backuped yet
<malik_> what is compiz?........and which one is better browser to use in kubuntu edgy ?............opera/firefox/konqi?
<Alumin> compiz is a compositing window manager, see XGL
<Alumin> better browser depends on your definition of better
<BluesKaj> the xserver-xorg reconfigure will halp you get X and your desktop working again , jus follow the instructions and you should be ok
<Alumin> Mace68: a lot of people will tell you you don't need AV since programs have to run as root to do damage
<Alumin> which is the biggest load of horse**** I've ever heard in my life
<malik_> personally i wud like to have opera but it doesnt really function in edgy so im just usin konqi
<Mace68> how would a virus propogate in linux? email?
<Alumin> same ways it propagates on other platforms
<Alumin> well, most of the same ways
<Mace68> i guess if one's not reckless there's not much to worry about right?
<Alumin> obviously a Linux virus isn't going to propagate via ActiveX exploits :)
<BluesKaj> most viruses won't run on linux ..is this true ?
<Alumin> Mace68: that's true for any platform
<Alumin> that's true
<ubuntu> hi
<Alumin> here's what I'll say about it
<zaxone> hi all
<Alumin> if you think you need virus protection, platform doesn't matter
<Mace68> you have a good point Alumin
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: firestarter is a bit like zonealarm, but in this case all its doing is creating some text files and a startup script that tells the Linux kernel how to filter things, the graphical tool isnt needed once you have setup firetsarter so you can turn it off, the firewall will still start in the backgournd
<Alumin> people who say viruses on Linux-based platforms don't matter since they don't run as root miss the blatantly obvious point that a virus running as your user identity is the most dangerous kind
<zaxone> i want to ask about the "Start" button on the keyboard and how can i use it on (k)ubuntu
<Alumin> you think I care whether some virus running as root blows away /usr?
<Alumin> I mean yeah, that would be bad
<zaxone> can you tell me please?
<Alumin> but compared to deleting $HOME
<Alumin> zaxone: you need to use xmodmap to map the key
<Alumin> zaxone: let me get you a URL
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: I always wondered why they never created an idiot daemon that makes sure apps never go do stupid things
<Mace68> Thanks for the info Linux_Galore, and Alumin yes that would be catastrophic
<BluesKaj> ok Alumin, do you use firestarter and clamav /
<BluesKaj> ?
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: like delete the users /home stuff
<Alumin> http://www.pclinuxonline.com/wiki/EnableMultimediaKeys
<Alumin> zaxone: that should get you on the right track
<zaxone> thank you Alumin for your help
<Alumin> BluesKaj: I don't use firestarter because my netfilter knowledge has far surpassed its capabilities :)
<zaxone> i wish you happy new year :D
<Alumin> I'd use it (or something like it) if I were a newbie though, for sure
<Mace68> is klamav the way to go if one wants virus protection then?
<Alumin> and ClamAV, no, I use F-Prot for Linux
<Linux_Galore> firestarter creates a pretty good set of base rules though, some anti hacking things in there
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: yeah, its a start
<Alumin> isn't clamav used to disinfect win32 viruses?
<Alumin> I mean, I know it runs on Linux platforms but I thought it detected win viruses
<Alumin> as a mail filter etc
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: clamav is more to help you protect windows users from virii sent by you to them
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: Linux makes a great virii relay for obvious reasons
<Alumin> BluesKaj: now, I _do_ use ClamAV on my Wintendo box
<Alumin> used to use AVG Free Edition but switched
<b0nn> fprot will scan linux
<b0nn> although I have yet to see it find anything
<BluesKaj> i use avg on windows , but i have firestarter on the kicker but haven't executed it yet
<Mace68> what about avast! Linux Home Edition
<Alumin> wait did I say fprot
<Alumin> god I've been working too long
<Mace68> lol
<Alumin> I mean I use AVG for Linux at home
<Mace68> k
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: Ive not use virii filtering in 8 years on 20+ machines, never had an issue
<BluesKaj> avg for linux ?
<Alumin> and I used to use the Windows version on the gaming box but switched to clamav
<Mace68> i don't use it either but have a friend switching to kubuntu that has concerns
<Alumin> if your friend has concerns about it, he should install the free version of AVG in my opinion
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: its a total wast of time, good user policies (dont run apps as root that you have downloaded from an unknown source) is better
<Alumin> I definitely believe that the decision on whether AV software is necessary is platform-independent, though
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: tell him to find a "working" Linux virus
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: you can even make money lol
<Alumin> Linux_Galore: yeah, so my user-space virus that just blows away your home directory is harmless, right?
<malik_> but guys what if some one writes a script and spreads it around?.............. i mean that would cause some problems for linux users, wouldnt it?
<Alumin> you can just re-create all those dotfiles I guess :)
<Mace68> lol
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: you will only have that issue if you install third party apps in an unsecure enviroment
<Alumin> define "unsecure environment"
<Alumin> if by that you mean "java exploit", then sure
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: randomly grabbing tar balls or plugins
<Alumin> I do that every day
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: I dont
<Alumin> any given day you could be hit by a brand new exploit of something
<Alumin> s**t happens
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: aaah "sel" to the rescue
<Alumin> I'm just saying why _I_ use AV software...that decision is up to each individual user
<Alumin> well, unless you're using Windows
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: av stuff will tell you after the fact, sel wont allow it to happen in the first place
<Alumin> then it's required, because not having it is just reckless and rude to the rest of the Internet
<Alumin> Linux_Galore: having a capabilities-enabled kernel is a huge piece of the puzzle, sure
<Alumin> but even your ACLs don't necessarily catch everything
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: you may lose 1 or 2 files but you can setup trigger rules too
<Alumin> and doing a full C2-grade permissions audit of a Kubuntu system isn't exactly the usual demographic :)
<Linux_Galore> Alumin: sel really needs a nice UI tool
<Linux_Galore> right now its a pain
<Mace68> talking about selinux?
<Linux_Galore> yes
<Mace68> k
<nikola> hi
<nikola> how do i find/install a new theme?
<nikola> im new to this :P
<yelonek> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<malik_> well fedora uses selinux so would it means that its secure distro than edgy?
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: theres also things like tripwire and a few others that will triggers a firewall drop rule on a remote ip if set commands are run ie they try access a root restricted directory it will automatically ban them for a day
<Mace68> good to know Linux_Galore, thanks
<zaxone> goodbye :)
<Linux_Galore> Mace68: good for when you have a few engineers who like to poke around the network
<Mace68> lol, yep :)
<malik_> well fedora uses selinux so would it means that it is a secure distro than edgy?
<Linux_Galore> malik_: only if you know hot to use it, just having it patched in the kernel doesnt mean anything unless you enable it
<Linux_Galore> how*
<malik_> or all distros are same under the GUI hood?
<Linux_Galore> mail_ to some degree yes
<fdoving> nite.
<jvdimas> sorry i have a quick question, to have ubuntu load KDE by default instead of GNOME what file do i need to edit, i already downloaded all the KDE packages
<Mace68> bored engineers = possible danger .. lol
<malik_> i am sorry to ask this question but i am a newb to linux and i am liking it..........what sort of course do i need to take to learn linux programming or some level of intermediate knowledge of linux?
<EagleOne> So I heard that the topic of discussion is AV for Linux
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<jvdimas> thanks
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: just set kdm as the default when it asks
<Mace68> was for a bit there EagleOne lol
<EagleOne> ok
<malik_> i am sorry to ask this question but i am a newb to linux and i am liking it..........what sort of course do i need to take to learn linux programming or some level of intermediate knowledge of linux?
<EagleOne> So I missed out. Does it or doesn't it need AV?
<TheDebugger> EagleOne: Not for now
<EagleOne> aha
<EagleOne> thanks
<Linux_Galore> malik_: LPI is usually the best
<Linux_Galore> malik_: got a link hold on
<malik_> thanx
<TheDebugger> There's no point for a virus writer to make a virus that targets 5% of the computers..
<EagleOne> Rofl
<EagleOne> that is the strangest thinking TheDebugger
<TheDebugger> No, simple logic
<EagleOne> if it only targets %1 then there is a need
<TheDebugger> No
<EagleOne> not thats illogical
<TheDebugger> I'd prefer to target 95%
<EagleOne> lol you may
<TheDebugger> Which are using windows
<malik_> u never know when those idiots workin in MS would go bonkers n spread some thing on linux platform:)
<EagleOne> but if that sort of thinking were predominant in this world then we'd all still be in caves
<jvdimas> i still have the same problem, the startup screen says Kubuntu, the login screen is KDE based but then it switches to a gnome desktop, am i missing a package?
<Linux_Galore> malik_: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/lpi/?S_TACT=105AGX03&S_CMP=ZHP
<malik_> Linux_Galore: thanx mate
<Alumin> TheDebugger: there are multiple multi-arch viruses in the wild as we speak
<Linux_Galore> malik_: home page http://www.lpi.org/
<Alumin> not to mention, if you can make Sun's JVM do something wicked, you're attacking any platform with a JVM potentially
<fdoving> jvdimas: what have you selected under session in the login manager menu?
<Linux_Galore> malik_: lpi 101 will allow you to be a basic admin, 102 for a full admin
<Alumin> EagleOne: as you might guess, I'm on the other side of that debate :)
<Linux_Galore> malik_: are you in Au
<jvdimas> fdoving: im going to log out real quick to check, thanks for both you and Linux_Galore's help
<malik_> Linux_Galore: how did u know?
<EagleOne> sorry Alumin, but for or against AV for Linux?
<EagleOne> and is it needed at all
<Linux_Galore> malik_: if your in sydney there is a course at granville tafe were they teach Linux
<malik_> i have accounts background but i like poking around with computers
<Alumin> I think AV is needed regardless of platform
<EagleOne> ok Alumin
<EagleOne> tx for your view and input
<Alumin> lots of people say Linux doesn't need AV since viruses won't be running as root
<EagleOne> ok
<malik_> Linux_Galore: u r kidding me...................u in sydney too:)?
<Alumin> I guess those people don't value the contents of their home directories :)
<EagleOne> got that
<yelonek> !singularity
<ubotu> singularity: A game where one becomes the singularity. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (edgy), package size 340 kB, installed size 696 kB
<Linux_Galore> malik_: its were I did all my stuff, they have a newbie course for Linux then you can go to the LPI stuff
<Linux_Galore> malik_: very cheap
<EagleOne> Well I'm getting AVG free for linux right now
<malik_> kewlies.........i ll  try that...........
<EagleOne> just to be safe
<Linux_Galore> malik_: let me get the details for you
<Alumin> EagleOne: that's what I use
<EagleOne> Ok thank
<malik_> besides fedora its the first thing which i am liking even though my tv tuner card and webcam doesnt work under either of them
<EagleOne> Just added the firestarter as well
<soulrider> hi
<malik_> Linux_Galore: or i havent been able to figure it out how to install em properly
<jvdimas> yeah thanks, that was my problem, really stupid of me
<Linux_Galore> malik_:  http://lists.linux.org.au/archives/linux-aus/2006-October/msg00147.html
<Graham> Anybody know how I can mount a samba share in /etc/fstab ?
<Linux_Galore> malik_: Geoffrey is the teacher, there are a few other now too that teach Linux
<Linux_Galore> others*
<Tomppa> I'm sort of new to linux things, but I know some basics. I have a question or too about drivers...
<malik_> great........they have evening or morning classes?
<Linux_Galore> Graham: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Samba
<Linux_Galore> Graham: about 2/3 of the way down is an example
<Tomppa> First, my GPU, NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200, how will it perform in linux compared to windows
<Graham> Ok, cheers mate.
<Tomppa> can i get equal performance
<Linux_Galore> Tomppa: same driver as in windows, they just compile the driver under Linux
<Graham> Linux_Galore: When it asks for username and password, what does it want the username and password of?
<Tomppa> And my wlan adapter D-Link DWL-122, will I have any problems with that
<Tomppa> Good
<Linux_Galore> Graham: the remote machine
<Linux_Galore> Graham: for the account your using
<Graham> Ok, thanks.
<jvdimas> Linux_Galore: I actually still have my old gnome menu bar and I don't see any way to get rid of it, is gnome still loading?
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: ??, are you sure
<jimbo320> hi there all, ive just added a new hdd to my 6.1 edgy system and it boots up to the busybox tty screen, can anyone help plz?
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: kde doesnt use the gnome taskbar
<excitatory> has anyone noticed the ubuntu Restricted Formats page doesn't have any kubuntu specific information like it always used to?
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: type killall -9 kicker
<jvdimas> Linux_Galore: I know, i have the KDE taskbar as well as the gnome taskbar
<jimbo320> sorry im a windows to linux newbie convert :)
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: aah you must have started it then logged out
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: kde automatically restarts what you had running when you last logged out
<jvdimas> Linux_Galore: that command killed my KDE taskbar
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: ok then to start it type kicker
<jvdimas> ahhh OK
<jvdimas> ok its back
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: you can disable that in kcontrol
<jvdimas> how should i kill gnome though?
<jimbo320> if i remove the new hdd it boots up again ok
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: hold on
<jimbo320> ie into the desktop
<jvdimas> i kindof like that feature, but is there any way for it to ignore gnome?
<gan|y|med> hi
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: hold your horses
<Graham> 'lo
<tiaraisbored> may i get partitioning help?
<Graham> tiaraisbored: What you need?
<denis_> hello
<Graham> 'lo
<gan|y|med> running edgy i can receive mails with kmail, but i cannot send them via smtp (have tried three different servers). it used to work in dapper, network config hasn't changed. a bug related to this (http://www.mail-archive.com/kubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg09169.html) doesn't lead to a solution. Any hints?
<Graham> gan|y|med: What happens if you use another mail program?
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: ok start kcontrol
<tiaraisbored> graham: i'm installing kubuntu on my other laptop, and thought setting the size of the "new partition" meant the new free space, and instead it squished my ntfs space... so i switched to manually editing but now i have no idea what i'm doing and it won't let me create new partitions
<jvdimas> Linux_Galore: ok
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: look in the kde components section for Session Manager
<Graham> Even though there is free space?
<jvdimas> Linux_Galore: ok
<denis_> I have 2 problems
<Linux_Galore> jvdimas: set it to start with an empty session, then click on apply then log out, then when you have logged back in put the setting back again
<denis_> first one is that my Canon is recognized as a mass storage but it cant open the subfolders
<denis_> canon powershot a75 digicam
<jvdimas> Linux_Galore: ok yeah I got it, thanks so much for your help
<tiaraisbored> i have the following partitions now: i re-upsized ntfs to 112GB, i have a 7.8MB "free", 4.87 GB "unknown" where i thought root would go, 31.78GB free "Hidden" and 251.02MB "unknown"
<tiaraisbored> i guess the last was for swap?  but it says to make it at least 256
<denis_> any hints or experiences with digicams?
<Graham> Hard drive partitions need to be bigger than half a gig.
<tiaraisbored> i'm trying not to lose xp, although i may alreayd have screwed it up :/
<Theory> denis_: digicams as in web cams, or digital still cameras?
<tiaraisbored> is there anyway to merge the not ntfs parts and start over?
<denis_> digital cameras
<Graham> It's XP, its already screwed up.
<denis_> muhua
<tiaraisbored> well besides that
<Theory> denis_: never had any problems
<denis_> which one did you use?
<denis_> Canon too?
<Graham> Start over the editing, make it forget the changes or you'll screw the NTFS partition right over.
<Theory> the canon ixus range is nice
<tiaraisbored> hasn't it already commited the partitions?
<denis_> and did you use it before with xp?
<tiaraisbored> that's the current status of my hard drive that i put above
<jimbo320> can i move a windows raid 0 pair onto my new edgy install and still be able to see the data?
<denis_> as far as I know the format is FAT?
<katz> Algum fala portugus aqui ?
<jimbo320> ie i have phiscally moved the two drives from one system to the other
<Graham> Linux_Galore: That page you gave me, didn't work, I put the command in, a pop-up told me it found a new unmounted medium and the mount point is just a folder. Normally I mount it by doing smbmount //server/Files /media/sf0 and then it would ask me for a password, I wouldn't give one, it'd then let me use it.
<denis_> anybody problems with a canon powershot A75 digital camera?
<Graham> denis_: What IS the problem?
<jimbo320> they arent recognised :(
<jimbo320> is the data lost?
<denis_> the problem is :
<tiaraisbored> i have the option to delete the 4.87 and 251.02 partitions
<Graham> jimbo320: No.
<denis_> unknown error; wrong parameter
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<denis_> it says that when I try to open a folder on the memory carfd
<rashed> Hello
* mode/#kubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-70-227-180-40.dsl.sbndin.ameritech.net]  by Jucato
<denis_> hello
<Graham> denis_: How have you mounted it?
<tiaraisbored> can i use 4.87gb for root, 31.78gb for home, 251MB for swap and be ok, or what?
<johnw> hi
<jimbo320> Graham, can i read them on my linux box?
<rashed> I need help installing kubuntu 6.10
<rashed> can any 1 help
<rashed> ?
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Graham> tiaraisbored: I'd give Swap an extra gig
<denis_> hm just put connected the camera via usb to the pc
<Graham> jimbo320: What file format are they?
<jimbo320> ntfs
<denis_> then  a window appeared and asked me what to do
<Graham> Do you have NTFS drivers installed?
<Linux_Galore> Graham: mine looks like this //192.168.1.100/media /media/media cifs username=[username] ,password=[password] ,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0
<tiaraisbored> graham: i'm not sure i can resize the 32ishGB partition, why is it "hidden"?
<jimbo320> not sure
<jimbo320> i have edgy
<rashed> while running kubuntu live it asks for live user password. does any1 know what it is?
<Graham> Open adept, get ntfs-3g
<Graham> tiaraisbored: Is it the NTFS partition
<Graham> Linux_Galore: Can you mount it using smbmount?
<tiaraisbored> no, but when i deleted the 251 mb it became editable and 'hidden' went away
<Graham> I duno, the kubuntu installer makes no sense to me.
<gan|y|med> Graham: sorry, was busy
<tiaraisbored> i now have listed: 112GB ntfs, 7.8MB free, 4.87GB unknown (needs to be ext3 for root?), 1.5GB swap, 30.52 free
<Graham> Me too.
<tiaraisbored> GB on the last one
<gan|y|med> haven't tried, honestly. don't have another one installed
<Graham> What does your hard drive actually look like?
<jimbo320> does that work with raid arrays? and amd 64bit distro?
<tiaraisbored> what do you mean?
<Graham> www.mozilla.org - get thunderbird and tell me what happens, next!
<Graham> tiaraisbored: What is your current hard drive setup, what is where, how big is it?
<rashed> help please
<denis_> seems like I will not find a solution today
<tiaraisbored> graham: the current partitions as it read when i last hit "next" on the "manually edit" step are what i listed first, the second list is how i have it set to be changed
<intelikey> rashed if you didn't set one there isn't one.
<tiaraisbored> it's a 120G drive total
<Graham> What partitions do you have? How big are they? What file system are they?
<denis_> then I will aks for help for my second problem. my sound doesnt work using amarok or other programs to play music with
<intelikey> !sound | denis_
<ubotu> denis_: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Graham> denis_: Got Alsa? Oss? Is your voule turned on? Is your card supported?
<Graham> !beep
<ubotu> beep: advanced pc-speaker beeper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.2-18 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Graham> !beep 1
<rashed> no actually i botted kubuntu live for the first time and still it is asking for live user password
<denis_> alsa
<rashed> and can't install it
<denis_> yes, it works with flash videos when I watch tem in my browser
<rashed> as I can't get access to t
<excitatory> has anyone noticed the ubuntu Restricted Formats page doesn't have any kubuntu specific information like it always used to?  [ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ] 
<jpiccolo> how would i know if i have a firewall running?
<tiaraisbored> started with 160GB (not 120, sorry) ntfs, started installing kubuntu, accidentally set ntfs to 36GB instead of making the new empty partition 36GB, then went back, into 'manually edit mode', and resized ntfs back to 112ish
<Linux_Galore> Graham: hmm ok then smbfs heh  //192.168.1.100/media /media/media smbfs username=[username] ,password=[password] ,dmask=777,fmask=777 0 0
<jimbo320> graham, also ive just added a new hdd and it boots up to the busybox tty screen, do i need to edit fstab or something?
<Graham> You think that'll work?
<Linux_Galore> fstab will run mount by default, if you want to use smbmount your going to have to write a script
<tiaraisbored> currently, afaik, it's sitting at 112GB ntfs, 7.8MB "free", 4.87 GB "unknown", 31.78GB free, 251.02MB "unknown"
<Linux_Galore> Graham: Im not on your machine/network so i dont have a clue what goofy variables you have set
<denis_> no idea?
<intelikey> jimbo320 you need to edit /boot/grub/devices.lst  and/or /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jimbo320> do i that from the busy box?
<Linux_Galore> Graham: or you can be lazy and just use "swat"
<jimbo320> as it wont boot to a normal xterm
<intelikey> jimbo320 no all you need to do from the busybox prompt is mount the root fs
<Graham> I don't think that's the problem. When I run that command in console it then asks me for a password, but automaticly It wouldn't be able to ask me, so it'd just cancel.
<Graham> swat?
<jimbo320> how do i do that intel?
<tiaraisbored> current uncommitted changes are: 112GB ntfs, 7.8MB free, 4.87GB unknown (needs to be ext3 for root?), 1.5GB swap, 30.52 free -- does that look right?
<Linux_Galore> Graham: yeah, its the UI config/admin tool for samba
<intelikey> errr mount it and exit that is.     you may have to mknod the device node first and then mount it.
<denis_> good night
<Linux_Galore> Graham: not sure if it edits fstab though, been a while since I used it
<Linux_Galore> Graham: if you dont want a login prompt just put the account name were password is
<bianconeri> Guys I have a Harddisk panic...I mistakenly formatted my 200GB drive...is there any way I could retrieve it??!!!!
<Linux_Galore> Graham: //Blues/IonceH /mnt/blues/ioh smbfs rw,user,noauto,uid=homer,giud=homer 0 0
<jimbo320> sorry u lost me, im a linux newb...
<Graham> I'll try that, if it doesn't work, I'm using SWAT.
<intelikey> jimbo320 you added another disk and now linux fails to boot  but it does load the kernel and the initramfs.img   thus the error is in the initramfs.img or grub's addressing of the root fs.  my money is on the latter.        do you have two boxes ?  so you can talk to me while you try to boot that one ?
<rashed> need some help here
<jimbo320> y im on another linux box
<bianconeri> Any body??
<intelikey> jimbo320 yes.  and the other box is at the "busybox prompt" ?
<tiaraisbored> ugh, if i just cancel the whole thing now, how screwed up am i?
<Graham> Linux_Galore: I love you...
<tiaraisbored> or can i still install from here?
<intelikey> jimbo320 ?
<Linux_Galore> Graham: aah it works huh
<Graham> I want to marry you and have your babies.
<jimbo320> let me boot the other box, gimme 5 mins and ill put it at the busy box
<intelikey> ok
<intelikey> 5 minutes  ????   eeeek
<Graham> Actually I think the problem was uid and guid, they were never really set to anything.
<Linux_Galore> Graham: I usually dont use fstab I have a little python program that manages it all for me
<kubuntian> I heard that a functionality have been applied to [apt-get / synaptic / ..]    that allow to group install / uninstall operation, does anybody know anything about it?
<Graham> I don't usually use fstab :P
<Schuenemann> is there an FTP client included in kubuntu?
* intelikey uses fstab
<kubuntian> Schuenemann: konqueror
<kalyugi> hi guys....has anyone here used the at command with btdownloadcurses
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: actually there is one built into the desktop
<Graham> I don't have any expirience in system programming, only web programming (ASP/PHP)
<kalyugi> im trying to shedule a download using at and btdownloadcurses
<kalyugi> even shell scripting is failing me. because of time arithmetica
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: kget
<intelikey> Schuenemann yes ftp and several other things that can do ftp
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: kde can set up both a client and a server side connection (yes you can share a directory as ftp on the fly)
<Schuenemann> kget is not installed by default, right?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: was for me
<intelikey> wget is
<Schuenemann> wget is not ftp, is it?
<intelikey> it can get  you need wput to put
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann:yeah wget is the command line version of kget
<intelikey> but ftp is installed
<Schuenemann> whereis kget echoes nothing
<Graham> Linux_Galore: Do you reckon I should worry about the fact konquore says it's an unmounted samba share?
<intelikey> Linux_Galore you very funny.   kget is afrontend to wget
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: sudo apt-get install kget   very small
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: is it like windows filezilla?
<Schuenemann> filezilla is free, I thought I'd find it in linux too
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: kget plit from the wget code base a while back from memory
<Schuenemann> you know, drag and drop files, anti auto idle
<intelikey> Schuenemann you were also told that knoqueror does ftp.
<Linux_Galore> split*
<Schuenemann> intelikey: yeah, I'm trying konqueror now
<intelikey> Linux_Galore oh sorry i slept through that.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: kget allows simple drag and drop downloads
<intelikey> so does konq
<Jucato> kget is a download manager, which you can integrate into konqi
<Linux_Galore> intelikey: yeah but kget has shit more options ie define were set file classes go
<jerp> what's the shortcut to innitiate aptitude with ones selections?
<Schuenemann> konqueror is not good for this
<intelikey> jerp ?
<Schuenemann> does not have a console to show status
<jerp> yes?
<intelikey> aptitude install blah ?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: show what status? a dialog box pops up to show the transfer status
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: konqueror is ok for basic file transfers but if you want to lets say have it auto save a all tar.gz files to a directory called "sources/"  it wont
<jerp> I mean from the interactive terminal graphic
<Schuenemann> what's going on, output from your request of creating a directory... those stuff
<Schuenemann> anti idle
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: also kget can restart a stopped or broken download
<intelikey> Schuenemann ftp  gftp  sftp ncftp gentoo   and others.
<alam> hello
<jerp> maybe I'm thinking of it doing something it won't, huh?
<Jucato> there's also kftpgrabber
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: kget can also have multiple connections to a server too
<intelikey> jerp oh something like  select the package and hit   g  ?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: ie too speed things up
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: how does kget work? I don't see a "connect" option
<jerp> is that it?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: ok you install kget first
<Schuenemann> I already did
<intelikey> i think   but i don't have aptitude installed
<Schuenemann> obviously :p
<Schuenemann> it asked to integrate with konqueror, I said yes
<rashed> hello
<intelikey> now try konqueror again.
<tiaraisbored> ok, i deleted all partitions, resized ntfs to full size, and now i'll see if window is screwed up (more than normal)
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: just start kget and it will ask if you want to intergrate it
<rashed> need some help here
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: with konqueror, say yes
<Schuenemann> I chose yes
<heapme> i have linux installed already but i'm using the kubuntu livecd to try to burn files (because i can't get KDE to load at all for some reason) how can i read my existing ext3 partition from the livecd?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: thats it all done
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: now just edit how you want it to work
<intelikey> heapme mount it
<jimbo320> hi intelikey, im booted up now ! and no prompt this time
<Schuenemann> edit what?
<heapme> intelikey:  how?
<jimbo320> must of sorted itself out somehow
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: look down the bottom there is an arrow in your task bar
<intelikey> jimbo320 good no prompt    or bad no prompt ?
<Schuenemann> yes, I see that
<Schuenemann> an windows like firefox's download manager
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: click on it
<rashed> need some help here
<intelikey> heapme sudo mount /dev/hd?# /media/<mountpoint>
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: Settings Configure Kget
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: I'd like to just test it
<jimbo320> y, it booted into the new linux installation i put on the new drive, now if i can mount the old drive ie sdb1/2 i can get the old data off and im sitting pretty
<Schuenemann> how do I connect?
<BTR> Hi, i cant play .mp3 files, do i need somekind of package?
<intelikey> rashed you sure do.  you first need to learn how to converse in irc      we are not mind readers and if you don't want to explain your problem and tell us what you want then we are not interested in trying to pry it out of you with 20 questions
<heapme> thanks intelikey!
<jimbo320> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> np
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: if you look in the Folders tab you can set rules ie were to save set file types  ie file extension  .pdf  can be auto set to save in ~/Downloaded PDF/
<dave_> [13:43]  <soulrider> i think i gonna have to install windou$
<rashed> ya i ve been trying to do that for last half an hour and didn't get any attention so thought first let me get your attention
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: I just want to connect to some FTP, how do I do that?
<phobiac> Hmm, well I asked the people at #firefox but they weren't much help so I've stopped by here. Here's my problem, I'm having an issue with firefox not loading .mht files correctly. I'm running 2.0 on kubuntu, and apparently the MAF extension isn't availible for Linux. Anyone have any ideas for what I can do?
<intelikey> rashed irc doesn't generally work that way.
<rashed> i am trying to install Kubuntu 6.10 but after booting in to live session the installation asks for live user password so help pls
<heapme> when i load the livecd does it load into ram disk somehow? because i need to pop the cd out temporarily so i can put a blank cd in to burn
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: in konqueror just type  ftp://whatever
<rashed> there u go my problem in on the screen
<jimbo320> what happens when i pull out the old drive? do i need to change anything or should it autodetect?
<intelikey> rashed i answered that already.  unless you specificaly set one there isn't one.
<phobiac> I'd even be satisfied with something that can convert .mht files into a firefox readable format.
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: so kget is just to set some preferences?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: kget will trigger when you click on a downloaded file
<intelikey> rashed do this for a test.     open a konsole   and type     sudo echo yes!
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: no its manages file transfers
<heapme> is it safe to take the kubuntu livecd out of the drive while it's running kde? will it still run
<intelikey> if it says     " yes! "  then you don't have nore need a password.
<rashed> no i can't even get access to any functionallity user log in screen pops up
<slop> help! when i go to System Settings, and click Monitor & Display, i get this message : The module Monitor & Display could not be loaded. The diagnostics is: Possible reasons: 1) An error occured during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module, 2) You have old third party modules lying around. Check these points carefully and try to remove the module mentioned in the error message.  If this fails, consider contacting your
<Schuenemann> I don't like using konqueror for that...
<Schuenemann> isn't there a client like FileZilla?
<HymnToLife> Schuenemann, lots
<HymnToLife> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: a few, might want to look at kbear
<intelikey> heapme should be.    but live CD's are not a 'cut and dried' thing  each is made according to an arbitrarry plan the author had in mind.....
<Graham> What the hell is filezilla?
<Schuenemann> FTP client for windows
<rashed> ok thanks for now let me try some thing I might be back
<HymnToLife> Graham, FTP client for Windows
<intelikey> so if it crashes  then the answer is no.
<Schuenemann> so weird FileZilla is open source but available only for windows
<Graham> Schuenemann: You use firefox?
<HymnToLife> and currently being ported to Linux too, I've heard
<Schuenemann> yes
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: if your really anal you can try kftpgrabber -> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=15343
<Schuenemann> anal?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: lots of control
<JohnFlux_> Schuenemann: where the poop comes out
<Graham> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2697/
<intelikey> Schuenemann did you look at gentoo ?
<Graham> Enjoy.
<heapme> intelikey: people in #ubuntu say you cant do it, that the cddrive is locked while livecd is running. i need to use it to burn some files on my m ounted ext3 partition though otherwise i'll lose them forever!
<Schuenemann> what the?
<Schuenemann> intelikey: the distro?
<Graham> Schuenemann: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2697/
<intelikey> Schuenemann no the app
<Schuenemann> nope
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: kbear of kftgrabber are the best Ive seen for ftp stuff
<Schuenemann> Graham: I'll check it
<notme> I can not get php to work with my drupal installation. Anyone have any advice
<notme> ?
<Graham> Ok, next!
<Linux_Galore> or*
<Graham> What do you mean you can not get php to work?
<phobiac> heapme: Is it possible for you to copy the files on the ext3 partition to another partition?
<heapme> nope
<intelikey> heapme hmmmm you should be able to  pivot_root into the installed system and eject the disk.
<heapme> pivot_root?
<intelikey> ok then maybe not a good idea if you have to ask.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: apt-get install kftpgrabber
<notme> Graham www.ekoshi.net/1/ go there an check it out.
<phobiac> heapme: Will unmounting the drive somehow cause you to lose the data?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: its in the repo
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: installing kbear
<heapme> phobiac: no
<phobiac> Err the partition not the drive
<Schuenemann> shorter name
<intelikey> pivot_root --help
<intelikey> usage: pivot_root new_root put_old
<phobiac> Do you have a usb flash drive handy?
<heapme> phobiac:  but i have no other way to get the data off besides burning in a GUI and the only way i can get a gui working is the livecd
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: try both, there pretty small
<phobiac> heapme, do you have a usb  flashdrive handy?
<heapme> no
<heapme> the only way i can save these files is to burn them to dvd
<Deez> any masters here? How do I reset all windows on all desktops to "pay attention" to there special window settings?
<intelikey> heapme question.  you are trying to burn a disk correct ?
<phobiac> Well if you can get a hold of one, use damn small linux.
<Schuenemann> ok, kbear seems nice
<heapme> intelikey: no just a few folders
<phobiac> I don't know if it has a disc burning utility though.
<zeek> whats a good program for ripping dvds into avi? or mpeg
<intelikey> heapme will the installed system not boot ?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: its designed to be a simple ftp client
<Schuenemann> it just crashed in my first file transfer
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Deez> zeek, Windows, if you find out differently, let me know
<heapme> intelikey: it boots but only to console, kde crashes if i try to load it for some reason and i tried dpk-reconfguring xserver-xorg
<intelikey> zeek avi or mpeg       why not free formats ?
<heapme> kde was working fine then just decided it wasnt going to work at all anymore
<zeek> I don't know, what ever works best
<intelikey> heapme what about coping the /etc/X11/xorg.conf from the live to the installed and use it ?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: looks like its not maintained anymore
<heapme> i could try but i dont think thats the reason kde is crashing
<phobiac> heapme: If you need a gui, and can get a hold of an empty USB stick, get a hold of Damn Small Linux and then use it to boot from the usb. Then the disc drive will be free.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: what version did you end up with
<Schuenemann> 1.0
<intelikey> heapme oh.   what do you think it is ?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: there is a 3.0 version lol
<phobiac> However I would try any simpler solutions you can find.
<intelikey> heapme i'm just trying to help you examine your options here.
<heapme> intelikey the problem is i have a corrupted ext3 partition, i cant access it from my windows partition anymore, i used ext3 drivers to copy files to ext3 from ntfs and it broke it and then kde stopped workin at the same time
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: sorry, 2.1
<Schuenemann> I got it from apt-get
<heapme> yet i can access it from the console
<heapme> or from mounting it in the livecd and my files are in tact
<tiaraisbored> can i still have install help?  just for clarification, on the first option to resize your existing partition: when kubuntu says "new partition size", it really means "what size are we going to make your CURRENT partition?" and NOT "what size do you want to make your new kubuntu portion", correct?  after that, will it set up the rest of it's partitions by itself?
<intelikey> mmm hmm
<Schuenemann> *sigh* I'll try the longer named one
<Graham> heapme: What Windows ext3 drivers?
<zeek> is acidrip any good?
<Schuenemann> kftpgrabber
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: looks like the project is stopped in 2004 and kftpgrabber comes on the scene
<heapme> Graham something called like ext2fs
<heapme> that i got off of sourceforge i think
<zeek> firefox's ftp plugin works great
<intelikey> heapme try this.   umount the partition and do  e2fsck /dev/hd?#      where ?# is the correct letter and number
<phobiac> heapme: It's not possible to reinstall KDE?
<heapme> hda3
<Graham> heapme: I used that the other day, it fucked up my partition table and I had to reinstall Linux.
<intelikey> phobiac yes but lets fix the fs first
<jerp> intelikey, yes, that makes it start, I guess I wasn't on the right screen when I last used it.  or I didn't understand to hit it twice.
<heapme> Graham:  well im gonna write that guy a letter :P
<zeek> is there any tool that will rip the dvd into an ISO
<heapme> intelikey: wwhat will e2fsck do, just check it or fix it? i'm scared of breakin my ext3 partioin any more than it already is and not being able to get my files
<Graham> It changed the partition type from ext3 to NTFS so grub wouldn't boot... I hate whoever made that...
<intelikey> jerp ok  gltyp
<jimbo320> hi guys, one more quickly, after i add the mount to fstab do i need to reboot to see the new mount?
<jerp> gltyp?
<Pirate-king> I got a athlon 500 with 256 megs of ram will kubuntu run on it?
<heapme> Graham:  thats evil i'm never using it gain
<intelikey> heapme check and if errors ask you if it's ok to fix.
<heapme> ok thanks ill try it
<Pirate-king> or do I have to run xubuntu?
<Graham> I'll probably use it next time I use windows, but I'm not letting it touch my partition table.
<heapme> Graham: all i did was copy files from windows to ext3 from it and it broke my linux
<Graham> 500Mhz?
<Pirate-king> yes
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: this what happens when you use cli for everything lol, you dont keep in touch with the GUI stuff
<intelikey> Pirate-king yes nicely.
<Graham> Probably, but choppy.
<Pirate-king> ok
<Graham> I'd use xubuntu just to be safe.
<Pirate-king> thank
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: what is cli?
<Graham> welcome :P
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: command line
<heapme> id rather be skilled with cli than gui since its easier to get to a console than a gui, as in my case :/
<intelikey> no Graham it'll run quite well on that.
<Schuenemann> ahh yeah
<Schuenemann> well, kftpgrabber works but does not have that console :/
<heapme> like how to burn a dvd from the cli would be great and solve my problems
<intelikey> why do people think that you have to have a billion gig of ram and trillion mhz to run linux.....
<Graham> I'm not taking CPU advice from a guy who has intel in his name.
<Schuenemann> ok, it has
<Schuenemann> thanks :D
<angasule> Graham: hahaha
<intelikey> i run kde on a p1 with 96m ram
<Schuenemann> intelikey: you run kubuntu on that?
<Graham> I said it'd be choppy because of the slow CPU, I never said it WOULDN'T work.
<angasule> I saw a guy running kde 3.x on a 486 :P
<intelikey> Schuenemann yes
<Graham> The RAM is fine.
<angasule> intelikey: with a lot of tweaking, though
<Schuenemann> KDE is slow here... and it's a p4 1500 384 ram
<Pirate-king> ok I got  P200 with 128 meg of ram
<Pirate-king> xubuntu?
<intelikey> p1mmx 100mhz    and a few tweeks
<Schuenemann> how can you run on a p1?
<angasule> intelikey: you can't run kubuntu well with that little ram
<intelikey> angasule bull crap.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: define slow, Im on a P4 2.8 512mb and its pretty fast
<angasule> Schuenemann: then you have some problem, that computer should run kubuntu well
<Graham> It's like Ubuntu, only with x instead of Gen... whatever it's called.
<heapme> intelikey: uh stupid question again, how do i unmount the ext3 partition? just unmount /media/<mnt point> ?
<Graham> Gnome that's the one!
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you can edit the performace stuff
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: slower than win XP, slower than gnome
<Schuenemann> where?
<jimbo320> i added /dev/sdb1 /media/mnt ext3 defaults 0 0  to fstab and cd'ed into /media/mnt and the data isnt there!
<Schuenemann> faster than suse, though
<angasule> Graham: I doubt you run plain X ;)
<jimbo320> am i doing something stupid?
<Schuenemann> Graham: gnome is ugly
<intelikey> right my ram usage is   30m  and i'm running blackbox with battel for wesnoth in it  and this irc chat and a web browser.    don't tell me you have to have tons of ram.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: in konqueror -> Settings -> Configure Konqueror   look for the Performance icon on the right
<heapme> gimp is ugly and gnome is based on the tool kit that created gimp , so yeah :p
<intelikey> got that    30M used ram.  no swap.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: also you might want to make sure you have kde 3.5.5 installed its allot faster than the default
<intelikey> read 'em and weep.
<angasule> intelikey: blackbox isn't kde, though
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: it only offers 3 options
<dope> what's the best php editor?
<heapme> qt apps are purdy even on windows ports. gtk not so much, especially the tooltips that stay on the screen when they shouldnt
<heapme> dope vim
<Schuenemann> KDE 3.5.2
<intelikey> heapme sorry its   umount   not unmount
<angasule> heapme: besides the possible ugliness related to gimp, the gnome devs have some ideas about UI that I don't agree with
<Schuenemann> dope: eclipse with phpeclipse
<intelikey> angasule correct it's not.  kde makes the same setup 48m
<intelikey> i have checked.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yeah, you need to set the kde355 repo up in adept
<Schuenemann> which is it?
<intelikey> and btw  10m of that is the game that's running.
<dope> is there another way to get out of insert mode besides pressing the escape key?
<jerp> is there a way to change the colors in the aptitude terminal?   my eyes are bleeding
<Graham> dope: Do you need a fancy PHP editor? Just use kwrite or something.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: ok in the Performance section just turn on Preload and set it to 2
<intelikey> dope hit the insert key ?
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: why 2? currently is 1
<angasule> intelikey: I have seen battle for wesnoth (actually, I think I finished the main campaign), it's not an advanced game exactly, it's turn based and 2d
<intelikey> angasule correct.  and ?
<dope> intelikey: like when you hit "i" in normal mode you go to insert mode.  is there another way to get back to normal mode?
<Schuenemann> load an instance after kde startup?
<intelikey> still uses 10m of ram. angasule
<intelikey> dope if the insert key doesn't do it then no.
<heapme> intelikey:  i ran 'sudo e2fsck /dev/hda3' and it just said /dev/hda3: clean, 113175/9437184 files, 5218554/18868342 blocks
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you on edgy or dapper ?
<intelikey> heapme add -f   to force it to check it.
<Schuenemann> dapper
<angasule> dope: hitting ESC will go back, i/insert and a few other keys will get you into insert mode
<heapme> intelikey:  ok doing it, what are the odds that if it was corrupted that e2fsck could fix it so i dont have to reinstall do you think?
<jimbo320> ok mount -t /dev/sdb1 /media/mnt did the trick
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-355.php
<jimbo320> is there a way to 'exec' fstab, rather than rebooting
<heapme> i dont think ive ever successfully repaired anythin in my computer life. i *always* end up having to reinstall to fix things :(
<intelikey> heapme pretty good i'd say.   you may have to reinstall kdebase  or kdecore   but probably not a full reload.
<heapme> but im new to linux maybe its more repairable than windows
<heapme> cool
<intelikey> heapme yes being modular (apps not tied to the system.) gives it many advantages.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: just add deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-355 dapper main   in with adept
<intelikey> jimbo320 yes.
<stdin> jimbo320: sudo mount -a
<intelikey> you don't exec it but you re-read it.   sudo umount -a ;sudo mount -a
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: 3.5.2 was ver laggy I must agree
<Linux_Galore> very*
<intelikey> or sudo mount -a -o remount
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: my KDE is not in english, will that install the translated version?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yep
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: it wont change the language settings
<ruben> hola gente
<ruben> alguien me puede echar una mano?
<Schuenemann> !es | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jimbo320> haha thankS!
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore:  I added, now what?
<jimbo320> what about rebooting the KDE?
<jimbo320> similar shortcut?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: update everything, also not you may want to run  sudo dpkg --configure -a   when its finnished just to make sure
<Linux_Galore> note*
<ruben> solo quiero saber como se pueden instalar programas en el linux kubuntu
<Schuenemann> ugh... I got an error when I tried to update
<Jucato> !es | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: click on fetch updates first
<Schuenemann> W: GPG error: http://kubuntu;org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key might not be available
<intelikey> i suppose i should appoligize the rant eariler.   it has never ceased to amaze me how people these days will blurt out "that old peace of junk, you need the latest..."  when the latest is usually in my openion only slightly if any better than the older.   and the fact that the old was the latest and greatest means nothing because of the "assumed" improvements.    i don't know where that foolish attitude comes from....
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: aaah need to add a signature two stages to this
<phobiac> Intelikey: Didn't /wc
<intelikey> perhaps it's the advertizments we are bombarded with...
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: 1. wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Schuenemann> :/
<Schuenemann> done
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: 2. sudo apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<Schuenemann> that's in the link you sent me :)
<Linux_Galore> yep
<Jucato> Schuenemann: you're on Dapper?
<Schuenemann> yes
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> ok that explains it :)
<Schuenemann> I'll install edgy when I have the time
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: do it fresh, dont update unless your mental
<Graham> Edgy is 6.10 right?
<Linux_Galore> yep
<Schuenemann> at least edgy has firefox 2
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: adding ff2 to dapper is a no brainer
<Graham> Honestly, If I ever meet the man who comes up with these dumb-ass names I'm going to injure him!
<Schuenemann> no brainer means it easy?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yeah
<Schuenemann> I installed it manually, following a tutorial
<Graham> Schuenemann: Obviously not...
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: depends how you do it
<Schuenemann> now I have adept asking me to donwload updates for firefox 1.5
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: remove ff 1.5
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: it wont update whats not installed
<intelikey> i installed hoary and had to fix things that didn't work....   then i installed dapper and had to fix things that didn't work...   i'm sure that if i were to install fisty when it releases i'd have to fis things that didn't work...   so what is the big improvement  except that if you buy new hardware, the new system might support more of it ?
<Schuenemann> let's solve this kde issue first :)
<Schuenemann> upgrading
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: it will take a while
<Schuenemann> oh shit
<Schuenemann> it's upgrading firefox 1.5
<Schuenemann> it already did
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: hah, told you to remove it first
<Schuenemann> lol
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: takes 4 seconds to remove later, no biggie
<heapme> intelikey: ok i can e2fsck -f on my ext3 partition and it just said /dev/hda3: 113175/9437184 files (2.8% non-contiguous), 5218554/18868342 blocks
<Schuenemann> can I record the kubuntu ISO on a DVD?
<intelikey> heapme ok the fs is in good shape.  you need to boot that system.   do you have two boxes so you can work on it and still talk in here ?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: sure
<intelikey> heapme or do you know how to use irssi ?
<Schuenemann> I downloaded the cd ISO, about 700 mb
<heapme> i know how to use irssi
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: use k3b
<intelikey> ok you can use the 6 login consoles and talk here and also admin the system.
<Schuenemann> yeah I did it on a CD, but a guy took it and didn't return
<heapme> what am i going to try to do though?
<heapme> reinstall kdecore?
<intelikey> boot the system   and if kde wont start login to a console and come in irssi and we'll go from there.
<heapme> k i'll be back in a few minutes ;) thanks
<BTR> is there any irc terminal program? and now, i dont feel like reading the raw packets in telnet:p
<BTR> -w
<Schuenemann> IRC client?
<Jucato> irssi
<BTR> Yes, an IRC client
<Schuenemann> konversation, kopete, xchat, bitchx
<intelikey> BTR irssi is installed by default i think    bitchx epic xchat-text are also avalable
<BTR> how do i run irssi from the terminal
<intelikey> irssi
<intelikey> and /server irc.freenode.net
<BTR> ahh, thanks:)
<intelikey> and /join #kubuntu
<BTR_> Thanks:)
<intelikey> could all be an arg  like  -c'#kubuntu'-s'irc.freenode.net   or some such.
<intelikey> irssi -c'#kubuntu' -s'irc.freenode.net'   <--- is it -s  i don't use irssi ?
<BTR> Thats worth alot! i had a problem recently where x wouldnt run proberly, and im totally new to linux, so i had no other option than to reinstall! now i can come here and ask forhelp anyway:)
<Schuenemann> why bother? konversation is there
<Schuenemann> BTR: try konversation too
<intelikey> btr yep.
<Jucato> Schuenemann:  <BTR> Thats worth alot! i had a problem recently where x wouldnt run proberly,
<Schuenemann> nevermind
<Jucato> :)
<BTR> Excactly, im using Konversation:)
<Schuenemann> nevermind then :)
<Jucato> my personal suggestion: get to know some of the CLI alternatives installed by default in Ubuntu, just in case: irssi, w3m, and nano/vim
* intelikey smacks Schuenemann around with a large trout
<Schuenemann> :/
<BTR> Coming from windows, i must say, the kubuntu/ubuntu channels have given me such a great support! no 'omgz0r newb' comments, i really appriciate it!
<Schuenemann> yeah
<Schuenemann> one more reason I quit using suse
<intelikey> ya blinking newBEEEE  go away...
<intelikey> :)
<rance> ok, well not as many newbie comments anyway :)
<BTR> :p
<intelikey> just so you don't feel out of place BTR
<Jucato> BTR: omg j00 r t3h n00b! :P
<Jucato> satisfied? hehehe
<intelikey> now he ought to feel right at home. :)
<zhiyuan> I've succesfully installed Java 1.5.0; I know it works (javac works, /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun exists, etc), but when I try to install Netbeans, the installer keeps telling me that no JDK exists. Does anyone know how I can make it see the existing JDk install?
<stdin> zhiyuan: you need to install sun-java5-jdk (you probably only installed sun-java5-jre)
<intelikey> wb lajene
<zhiyuan> stdin: no, trust me, I installed the jdk. "javac" works, and "javac -version" returns the right thing.
<BTR> was'nt worth installing windows anyway:p
<intelikey> sure it is.
<Jucato> not sure if "sudo update-alternatives --config java" would work...
<intelikey> BTR just read this http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=review-winxp
<Schuenemann> java 5 is ok, java 6...
<Schuenemann> Jucato: it sucks to update each of those entries
<intelikey> i'm concerned that heapme got hung out to dry, and the console was too forboding
<Schuenemann> there are over 30
<Jucato> Schuenemann: it sucks more to update everything, when you don't know what you're updating :)
<heapme> nope ! i made it :D
<Schuenemann> Jucato: isn't there a way to auto-update everything relaterd?
<Schuenemann> related*
<intelikey> heapme in or out of kde ?
<Jucato> related to java?
<Schuenemann> yes
<heapme> intelikey: i didnt try to go in kde, i know it will just crash as it has the last 3 reboots :[
<Jucato> there's only one command for updating java alternatives
<Schuenemann> one?
<stdin> zhiyuan: I found a help page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Netbeans
<intelikey> heapme ok login a second console and type 'startx'
<Schuenemann> you need to do that for java, javac, etc
<Jucato> Schuenemann: "sudo update-alternatives --config java" afaik
<heapme> k
<stdin> zhiyuan: it says "If Netbeans is unable to find JDK try appending -is:javahome /usr/lib/jvm/java-* to the install command."
<Jucato> hm..
<Schuenemann> Jucato: what is afaik?
<Jucato> as far as I know
<intelikey> heapme use [alt] +[f#]    where # is any of 1 2 3 4 5 6    you should be in tty1 now.
<Jucato> Schuenemann: I don't see any javac here...
<Jucato> (maybe because I don't have jdk installed?)
<heapme> intellikey. Fatal server error: Server is already active for display 0
<Schuenemann> yes
<heapme> intelikey: kde isnt loaded but the gui login screen is on alt+F7
<Schuenemann> for jre there are few
<zhiyuan> Ah, thank you stdin :) But actually, Jucato's suggestion worked. All I needed to do was call update-alternatives for "java"
<Schuenemann> maybe javaws
<zhiyuan> But that is a useful link anyway!
<zhiyuan> Thank you
<intelikey> heapme ok do this   sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<intelikey> then try again.
<Schuenemann> Linux_galore_: hey, it's finishes
<Schuenemann> finished*
<Jucato> Schuenemann: I think "java" pretty much covers it
<stdin> zhiyuan: ahh, while Jucato was helping you, I was off searching the wiki and didn't see it :p
<Schuenemann> Jucato: surely not, you need many of others
<Schuenemann> talking about JDK, of course
<Schuenemann> using galternatives help, but it's still very boring
<heapme> intelikey: ok that loaded a blank screen with just an x mouse cursor and thats it
<intelikey> heapme hmm ok.   it should have tried to start kde as well   look in that tty and see if there is messages about it
<heapme> (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom
<heapme> Error opening /dev/wacom : Success
<intelikey> not an issue skip the wacom errors.
<heapme> (**) RADEON(0): Ok, leaving now...
<heapme> it had mostly RADEON lines
<Schuenemann> Linux_galore_: you're still there?
<heapme> that was the last of them
<intelikey> that's odd.  ok x still running ?
<stdin> intelikey: when I run startx it doesn't try to start kde either, I know it used to tho
<stdin> (an a previous install)
<intelikey> stdin yeah we are about to add to it.
<BTR> intelikey: Thats a funny review:p
<intelikey> BTR yes and did you click any of the links in it ?
<intelikey> BTR you may want to revisit that sometime.
<intelikey> heapme ?
<intelikey> that answers that.
<BTR> intelikey: Very few, is some of them worth visiting?:)
<intelikey> yes
<main> can anyone point me into the direction of the technical help channel :P?
<intelikey> heapme ok is x running ?
<intelikey> main this is about it.
<heapme> intelikey: ok that happens every single time. i can press alt+f1 to go to the console from the kdm login screen, but if i log back into it with alt+f7 it refuses to ever let me alt+f1 back to console again and my only hope is to reboot
<heapme> which is what it did when i tried to load kde and with just the startx
<heapme> it does it exactly the same way each time :/
<heapme> it only gives me one chance to get to console, wont let me switch back and forth
<main> just trying to find the first steps for wine and to actually have it run games
<intelikey> heapme ok that's cause x resets the keyboard.  use   alt+SysRQ+R to reset it and it will let you out.
<heapme> i tried that
<heapme> no sysrq worked but alt-syrq+k and +b
<intelikey> you not r ?
<heapme> i tried rseiu first
<heapme> they dont respond
<intelikey> hmmmm
<intelikey> r should just reset the keyboard   then you can alt+ctrl+f#
<heapme> hmm
<intelikey> i have had to do that....
<heapme> maybe it did work and i didnt notice then heh
<heapme> lemme try again :)
<heapme> live and learn
<intelikey> but anyway if x is running do this.
<heapme> the more linux challenges me like this the more i wanna use and conquer it. i dont want to go back to my windows comfort zone
<intelikey> export DISPLAY=':0' ;startkde
<heapme> hopefully that will work because i really hate having to reboot without unmounting my filesystem properly :/
<Schuenemann> heapme: wow, you're nuts
<intelikey> yeah.
<main> hehe i just want 2 games to run on linux and i dont understand the non lame-mans terms in the forums :P
<Graham> main: What games?
<intelikey> Schuenemann nuts or hooked   either way there is no hope for him....
<main> WoW and a java script game that i already got to work :P
<Schuenemann> heeh
<main> WoW is being the pain atm tho
<Schuenemann> javascript game? yuck
<Graham> I think he just means Java, either way, WoW.
<main> it was my first attempt and i actually knew java coding :P
<main> it was a class project actually just trying to get WoW to work
<Schuenemann> yeah, he meant java, not javascript
<Graham> Tried Cedega?
<Graham> http://www.transgaming.com
<heapme> nuts and hooked :)
<Schuenemann> is cedega free yet?
<main> im use to my run command and my cmd and cant find it on linux :P
<stdin> main: there is a wine channel you can ask in if you can't find help here, #WineHQ
<main> ahh thank you
<main> could anyone help a first timer set up wine for WoW  please
<Schuenemann> wine for WoW? that does not smell good
<BTR> main: Try the Wine channel
<intelikey> heapme one could make a trap-door like this     >>>  sleep 30 ;sudo killall startx ;killall Xorg killall X    <<<  as one line then test  it would time out in 30 seconds and kill x for you.
<heapme> intelikey: when i startx it doesnt do anythin but show that blank screen (with like a moire pattern) and the 'x' cursor. but right clicking doesnt bring up a menu or anything to be able to load an xterm. or can i just type that export command in the VC?
<main> lmao
<main> okay i need to first install wine and need help :P
<intelikey> heapme ok and X is running now ?
<Schuenemann> sudo apt-get install wine
<heapme> it seems to be
<Schuenemann> then go to the channel
<Graham> main: grab it from the Ubuntu repository.
<intelikey> ok do this
<intelikey> export DISPLAY=':0' ;startkde
<main> ive been looking for the repository posts on forums and all i found were not for starters
<intelikey> we want those error messages.
<Schuenemann> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<heapme> intellikey do that from a vc while x is running?
<heapme> i dont know shell stuff yet
<intelikey> yes  and  maybe i should have added       > startkde.error 2>&1
<intelikey> so even if it hangs you can still have the messages.
<Graham> I don't like Transgaming as a whole, why should I pay extra just so a game will work when I've already paid for the game?
<intelikey> brb in 2 minutes.
<heapme> intellikey ok that printed some error messages. see you when you get back
<Schuenemann> Graham: because the game was not made for your OS?
<mtv> how to i allow "users" to eject cdrom?
<intelikey> back
<heapme> intelikey: ok it printed about 30 lines worth of error messages, mostly about XLib and the first error was Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<intelikey> mtv they should be able to
<motto> Hey all I'm new to Kubuntu and I was wondering if anyone knew how to change your location on the terminal?
<heapme> cd?
<stdin> mtv: maybe you need to add users to the cdrom group
<mtv> i added them to the cdrom group
<mtv> i will be right back i will check and see the exact text it gives me
<intelikey> heapme hmmm  ok save the errors.  and see if you can pastebin them   errr you don't have gpm do you...
<intelikey> ahhh thinking.
<heapme> i have gpm, i can paste
<intelikey> ok pastebin the errors
<heapme> will pastebin work from links?
<stdin> mtv: and are the permissions on the cdrom device set to read-write?
<intelikey> yes
<heapme> cool, ok brb
<mtv> let me check
<intelikey> links2 paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<stdin> make sure group is set to read-write
<intelikey> stdin i thought eject was suid   perms shouldn't matter ?
<heapme> intelikey: one problem, it now refuses to let me shift+pgup to scroll back to see the errors. should i run the export command again?
<intelikey> heapme yes use the redirrect i gave.... here i'll put it in one line for you.
<stdin> intelikey: mine isnt: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 19276 2006-11-24 08:31 /usr/bin/eject
<intelikey> export DISPLAY=':0' ;startkde | less 2>&1
<mtv> well its working now.  Seems when i sudo mounted the cdrom, the user was not allowed to unmount it
<heapme> smart
<mtv> its working fine now though
<stdin> you shouldn't need sudo to mount the cdrom, as long as fstab is setup for it
<murchadh_bhaba> Sudo on, sudo off! We all learn this way....
<mtv> lol
<stdin> i.e. it has users in the option
<intelikey> stdin i stand rekrected i guess.  and looking at perms on mine wont show anything i'm mounted nosuid....
<heapme> intelikey: that doesnt work when i pipe to less for some reason, it just ends up blanked out and wont let me scroll up
<heapme> guess i'll just do > pastebinthis.txt
<heapme> or will that not work?
<intelikey> you can use > file
<intelikey> yeah that'll work.
<main> ige this error when i try and run adept "
<main> Could not launch menu item
<main> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory
<main> get this*
<stdin> you can use 'command 2> file' to just get errors
<heapme> intelikey: weirdly not working, theres 0 lines in the pastebinthis.txt file
<intelikey> but you will probably need 2>&1  cause errors maybe on stderr
<heapme> 2>? ok leme try
<stdin> or just check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<main> its installed and trying to get to repositories
<intelikey> stdin it's not xorg its startkde that is burping out the errors.      and x runs ok.
<stdin> ahh
<stdin> well the 2> file will work
<BluesKaj> just cleaned house in the sources list...gawd what a mess :)   anyway I have mostly everything i need
<heapme> yeah 2> worked
<intelikey> heapme also the output of ps -A x   please.
* murchadh_bhaba awaits intelikey's new kde spellchecker Rekrected, due in the Spring.
<intelikey> murchadh_bhaba you liked that did ya ?
<intelikey> :)
<heapme> ok
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey: It's why I'm here.......
<intelikey> lol
<heapme> ut oh. gpm doesnt seem to want to paste to pastebin. i hit enter in links to go into insert text mode but nothin happens when i right-click
<intelikey> actually i have a script for the console that will check spelling...  i have to have or you could understand nothing i try to say.
<intelikey> heapme hold the shift and right click.
<heapme> doesnt work
<heapme> should i dcc you
<intelikey> in apps that accept gpm input you have to shift to paste.
<intelikey> you can.
* intelikey notices lag meter telling that he has guests   8{
<heapme> yeah cuz shift isnt doing it
<intelikey> yeah just send the file/s
<intelikey> /dcc send intelikey filename
<heapme> i know that much at least ;p
<esaym> grrrr anyone here good with cron?
* murchadh_bhaba reckons reKrected is some good software, make intelikey make much sense. And often. Copies for all......
<esaym> * /2 * * * 	root	/usr/local/awstats/wwwroot/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
<intelikey> murchadh_bhaba lol        lol  some more...
<esaym> any reason why that would be spitting out errors about bad hour and bad minute
<intelikey> three large chuckels and a box of razons
<heapme> intelikey:  whoa, when i run ps -X a it freaks out and scrolls forever saying something like /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-id
<stdin> esaym: I don't think you need the / before the 2
<heapme> i can't paste it because gpm just isnt working at all for me now, not even to paste to irc like i was doing before
<esaym> I want it to run ever 2 hours
<esaym> i think that means you put the / in front
<intelikey> heapme ah you found a runaway process.
<murchadh_bhaba> intelikey: Guess they didn't like it over in #ubuntu 'cos of the K!
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> could have used c  or c++  :)
<murchadh_bhaba> hehehheeee!
<intelikey> heapme sudo killall /usr/bin/dbus-daemon
* murchadh_bhaba hung around #ubuntu all Christmas and confirms that there was no mirth to be had there.
<intelikey> heapme now see what ps -A x   says
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: dont forget to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<intelikey> murchadh_bhaba spice is the live of     no i messed that one up... nm
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: no output from that?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: good
<esaym> ohhh i think the command is */ no just /
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: so, it's done?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: its a just in case thing
<esaym> not* just /
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yep log out and back in again
<Schuenemann> k, brb
<stdin> esaym: that look more like it, was just reading 'man 5 crontab'
<intelikey> heapme ?
<esaym> give me a minute and I will see what the cron log says when it up dates....
<intelikey> me wonders if heapme got ran over by a runaway dbus daemon   ???
<intelikey>  /
<esaym> yes she's good!  BAM
* intelikey wonders if heapme got ran over by a runaway dbus daemon   ???
<heapme> intelikey: that was crazy. i typed ps -A x and it scrolled forever saying somethign about  /usr/bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-id or somethin
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: well, I had a problem if desktop auto-align and it's gone
<intelikey> heapme you didn't see my answer ?
<intelikey> heapme sudo killall /usr/bin/dbus-daemon
<heapme> then it refused to let me type on my keyboard anymore, so i typed sysrq+R and it just said 'keyboard mode set to XLATE' but wouldnt let me type. then i had to reboot with sysrq+b :/
<Schuenemann> problem with*
<heapme> no
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yeah, some files will be flushed because they conflict with the new version
<heapme> i didnt thin you even got my message it didnt echo it
<intelikey> yeah that's a runaway process.
<heapme> intelikey:  ok i ran that
<heapme> never seen that before
<heapme> anarchy on my system
<BluesKaj> linux anarchists !
<heapme> never even heard of dbus-daemon
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: I still have firefox 2, luckily
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: you may have to re initiate some of your settings
<intelikey> do this   if you have it killed now.     sudo apt-get install --reinstall dbus kdbus
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yeah, it wont effect that
<BluesKaj> linux anarchist -demons,not daemons :)
<Schuenemann> everything is fine up to now
<heapme> ok
<heapme> do you think thats what messed up kde?
<intelikey> heapme runaway processes can really cause a problem.
<Schuenemann> well, thanks again
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: should be faster now and more stable
<heapme> wonder what caused a runaway process, this is a fresh install of kubuntu for the most part, i havent done anythin crazy to it
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: X was loaded faster, I don't know if that's because if didn't start the whole system
<intelikey> heapme wouldn't doubt it.  but that may not be all that we have to fix.
<Schuenemann> because I*
<Schuenemann> damn, I'm typing horribly
<heapme> ok i reinstalled dbus-daemon
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yeah, it will load faster because X wasnt restarter
<Linux_Galore> restarted*
<Schuenemann> hmm
<heapme> intelikey: do you want the errors i got reported last time before i crashed or should i generate new ones
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: next step is usually to try dumb some of the excess services to speed up the boot time
<intelikey> heapme yes
<Linux_Galore> dump*
<Schuenemann> where is that?
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: in kcontrol there is a section for kde and another for the system stuff
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: you told me to increase the number of instances of preload?
<Schuenemann> max number
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: to 2 yes
<heapme> intelikey: tryin to dcc it but it says private messages blocked due to spam problems
<intelikey> heapme sorry yes i want them.  and then generate new if new ones come and don't forget to kill dbus if it runs away
<Schuenemann> and check load one after kde starts?
* heapme gets out his shotgun
<intelikey> heapme ah not registered with the server are you
<heapme> no
<intelikey> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<heapme> not used to this network
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: yes
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: I set it to 2
<esaym> say anyone know of a good ipod nano 2nd gen how-too
<heapme> intelikey: maybe gpm will work now for pastebin though
<Schuenemann> how about the last checkbox?
<intelikey> /msg nickserv help register
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: check that too
<intelikey> heapme yeah maybe.
<Schuenemann> done
<heapme> wont registering require email auth and stuff, which i cant really do because i use gmail
<intelikey> no
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: just means it now pre caches all the file side of things
<intelikey> it's just a nick name registeration   reg's to your ip and password
<Schuenemann> ok
<Linux_Galore> Schuenemann: the file manager will open in 1/2 the time
<Schuenemann> intelikey: some networks require email confirmation
<Schuenemann> Linux_Galore: great
<intelikey> Schuenemann not freenode.net   at least never did for me.
<Schuenemann> yeah, I know
<heapme> gpm is pasting to pastebin now in links :) doin it that way for now just for learnin purposes
<intelikey> k  i do that all the time.
<intelikey> elinks actually  but i have to set the default background first.... can't stand white background on a CRT
<heapme> intelikey:  well i pasted my text to pastebin and then i tried to post it and pastebin just said 'thou shalt not spam'
<heapme> i'm using elinks
<intelikey> heapme ok you copied the url ?
<heapme> and 'please correct the errors'
<heapme> it didnt give me a url
<intelikey> drop the http:// part and just copy the last
<intelikey> heapme highlight download as text and the url will be at the bottom of the screen
<intelikey> took me a minute to see how to do that my first time.
<main> could anyone help me with a kdesu error when i try and install adept and run it
<intelikey> what error main ?
<heapme> intelikey:  err where does it say 'download as text'
<main> Details: Failed to execute child process "kdesu" (No such file or directory)
<intelikey> one of the links in the page
<heapme> at the bottom of the screen after i paste my text it just says '[paste!] ' and 'feedback' and 'legal' for links
<heapme> when i hit paste it asks me if yes/no want to send form data? then i say yes and then it errors
<intelikey> you have to use the down arrow to highlight the link then it will say ...
<intelikey> errors ?
<heapme> well pastebin doesnt give me the url to paste to you that is. it says 'fix yoru errors'
<main> it says adept is installed but i cant find any files for it in a search
<Jucato> main: are you on Edgy?
<main> 6.06
<main> think thats dapper
<intelikey> paste.ubuntu-nl.org   errors ?    you are right pastebin is borked.
<Jucato> ah..
<heapme> know any other paste bin sites
<Jucato> main: you tried "kdesu adept"?
<superkirbyartist> Can someone please help me with enabling the desktop in Ubuntu Edgy?  I see no wallpaper and cannot add any icons.
<intelikey> FOUL !    HEY    PASTEBIN IS BROKEN.... OPS....
<BluesKaj> try www.pastebin.ca
<intelikey> :)
<main> it ried going from application to adept  and run the program but i get that error i posted befor
<main> tried*
<heapme> i could have copied the error log to my 10mb free space on my ipod, booted into linux and used firefox to pastebin by now :p
<Jucato> main: press Alt+F2, type in "kdesu adept". see if that works
<intelikey> yeah pastebin.ca works   http://pastebin.ca/306151
<heapme> wish my ipod was 20gb then i could just use it as a total extneral harddrive and this allw ouldnt be necessary
<heapme> ok ill try it
<intelikey> heapme not on paste.ubuntu-nl.org you couldn't have.  it's broke.
<heapme> well i could emailed it from gmail or something, but ill try this first cause that would suck to have to switch to windows everytime i want to send errors heh
<stdin> superkirbyartist: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<heapme> or i coulda just went back into my livecd and used kde after mounting my ext3
<heapme> wee i'm learning stuff
<heapme> i need troubleshooting for troubleshooting :/
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> only when pastebin is down
<superkirbyartist> stdin:Ubuntu
<stdin> superkirbyartist: you need to ask in #ubuntu then, this is the kubuntu channel
<heapme> intelikey: ok i pasted it to that same pastebin link you sent with the 'this is a test' in it
<heapme> not sure if it worked though
<superkirbyartist> Well #ubuntu is rude.
<intelikey> it gave you an url ?
<heapme> http://pastebin.ca/306151
<intelikey> nope nothing but my 'this is a test' post in that link.
<heapme> doh it didnt work,weird
<heapme> it let me edit that and paste and then 'submit' without errors
<heapme> guess ill try a fresh one :/
<rance> can someone give me a hand with sound on kubuntu, I'd like to get this running the default way, and I've tried two sound cards and neither work, though they both were detected by kubuntu and had correct drivers loaded
<intelikey> heapme it should have given a new url
<stdin> superkirbyartist: maybe, but ubuntu and kubutnu use different desktops and differnet applications. you could ask in ##gnome
<intelikey> it's listed just above the text
<heapme> i already restarted links :/
<heapme> not used to text browsers sigh
* intelikey sees
* intelikey saws
<matthew> seesaw by the seashore?
* intelikey teeters
* intelikey totters
<ruben> espaol como me meto?
<intelikey> but
* intelikey don't fall down.
<matthew> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> !es | ruben
<ubotu> ruben: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Jucato> gah
* Admiral_Chicago waves to Jucato 
<Jucato> hi Admiral_Chicago!!
<Admiral_Chicago> whats up
<stdin> heapme: elinks is easier that links, and I it lets you use your mouse (with gpm)
<Jucato> Admiral_Chicago: -offtopic?
<Admiral_Chicago> yea i'm there
<intelikey> Jucato quick Q.  was there a know issue with dbus-daemon fork bombing ?     know of ?
<Jucato> hm.... nope
<intelikey> k i was hoping i wasn't chasing my tail on this one.
<stdin> rance: don't know how to fix sound problems, but the bot has some links
<stdin> !sound | rance
<ubotu> rance: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<main> i see a walkthrough for kubunto and repositories but i dont see one for ubunto anyone know of a site for one?
<heapme> er
<Jucato> main: maybe in #ubuntu?
<stdin> main: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<heapme> intelkey ok i finally did it: pastebin.ca/306160
<heapme> the error seems to say the same thing twice
<intelikey> yeA!
<heapme> and dont ask me why there's ^M's at the end when i'm in linux not dos :/
<noiesmo> heapme, run dos2unix on file will remove ^M
<intelikey> heapme the website did that.  M$ markup.
<intelikey> don't worry about it.
<heapme> 'kdeinit: cannot connect to X server' might be the problem?
<intelikey> heapme ok and now you reran the export startkde command ?
<heapme> man it's like x window is more complicated than linux
<heapme> ok
<intelikey> heapme yes those errors were the dbus fork bomb going off
<heapme> i wrote it on paper cuz i knew i'd be crashing :)
<heapme> plus i can type ctrl+r then exp and it will auto expand the command from my bash history. just leanred that too :)
<intelikey> heapme oh wait.
<heapme> my brain is overloading today
<intelikey> first do   ps -A x  and pastebin it
<heapme> ok
<intelikey> i didn't see that yet
<heapme> i might crash if it runs away again though
<intelikey> it should not.
<heapme> it didnt :)
<intelikey> and only one page of output too    no?
<heapme> pretty much
<heapme> about 2
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> heapme also of useful note    just hitting   g  in elinks will open a goto window    and   /   a find window.    well / find forward   ? find backwards    same in  less
<heapme> my god it's so hard to find the url after i hit submit
<heapme> it takes me to a 'valid css' page and then i have a really hard time locating the url it give sme
<heapme> lemme try that then
<intelikey> just mentiond so you don't have to keep opening a new...   also the left arrow is back and the right arrow is follow highlighted link
<heapme> yeah and i cant find it even with the arrows to go back and forth
<heapme> it's insane
<heapme> warez waldo
<intelikey> lol
<intelikey> delete button scrolls down insert scrolls up.
<heapme> i named it so maybe i can find my name
<intelikey> heapme / Raw Content Download
<heapme> yeah that worked
<Cuddles_in_KY> evening all.
<heapme> i named the second paste  heapmeps
<heapme> looks like it didnt submit or somethin
* intelikey thinks you backed up to far.
<Cuddles_in_KY> question. i'm running edgy, all updates installed, and i need to install a parallel port zip drive. it's plugged in, but not showing up in the system. any ideas?
<heapme> intelikey:  i need a lil break, heh i'll be back in a few minutes ok
<intelikey> ok
<heapme> need a quick snack
<heapme> long day
<intelikey> Cuddles_in_KY   tty24 [root@~]  modprobe lp
<dope> i need some help installing windows on this linux box
<intelikey> dope /join ##windows
<dope> how do i resize this partition to make room for windows
<BluesKaj> goto windoze help :)
<intelikey> !gparted | dope
<ubotu> dope: gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dope> well i'm sure i can resize the linux partition from within linux
<dope> thx
<Cuddles_in_KY> intelikey, ok, done that. now what/
<intelikey> not form the running system  you'll have to be outside the partition to resize it.
<dope> oh
<dope> hmm
<intelikey> Cuddles_in_KY now see if it's there
<BluesKaj> dope , gparted is a live cd , you boot it up and run it and do your partitioning from the live cd , not from within linux on the hddd
<intelikey> dope resizing mounted fs is like shaping dynomite with a meet tenderizing hammer
<Cuddles_in_KY> intelikey, not showing up.
<intelikey> it's just not a good idea
<stdin> dope: you can do it either from the desktop cd (the kubuntu or ubuntu graphical installer) or from the gparted live cd (link above)
<dope> i have a rescue disc with qt_parted on it i think
<intelikey> Cuddles_in_KY try sudo mount /dev/lp0 /media/<something>       make a dir for <something>  and substitute
<dope> bought to boot that up
<dope> ok wish me luck!
<intelikey> dope gltyp
<Cuddles_in_KY> intelikey, mount: /dev/lp0 is not a block device
<BluesKaj> set yer BIOS to boot the cdrom drive first
<intelikey> Cuddles_in_KY hmmmm   i don't know about zip drives    dont have one...     but that's where it should be.   maybe someone else can take you on
<intelikey> or there may be another module you need for the zip drive   ?
<intelikey> idk
<Cuddles_in_KY> anyone else know how to fix this?
<Cuddles_in_KY> thanks intelikey
<heapme> intelikey:  is single handedly helping everyone heh
<BluesKaj> first time I've heard of zip drives in yrs
<intelikey> Cuddles_in_KY np.  you can also ask in   #ubuntu  and ##linux
<superkirbyartist> Stupid kids at #ubuntu deleted my hard drive!
<ryanakca> ouch
<intelikey> heapme fraid i wasn't much help on the zip drive tho
<superkirbyartist> And they ban me?!
<BluesKaj> a fellow canuck with a long handle ...ikes!
<superkirbyartist> Can you guys go settle this?
<heapme> ive never had a zip drive
<deus_> hey guys
<heapme> ok time to try repastebinging
<intelikey> superkirbyartist they banned me too.... not for a while  but i have no desire to go back there.
<deus_> I just screwed up grub, now it just says "grub>"
<deus_> what do I type to start up linux?
<BluesKaj> you formatted windows i bet
<superkirbyartist> Intelikey: Why are they nice one day but another day they act like... I won't even start.
<ryanakca> why can't my dapper live cd (from shipit) resize the ntfs partition so that I can install kubuntu?
<Cuddles_in_KY> oh, they're a big help in #ubuntu.
<stdin> deus_: is linux installed on the primary master?
<Cuddles_in_KY> to fix my drive, i apparently need to set a coffee cup on it.
<deus_> yeah, hd0, 2
<superkirbyartist> Cuddles_in_KY: Not on January 4th 2007 22:25:00 EST
<superkirbyartist> Intelikey: Why?
<matthew> superkirbyartist, what did you need the help w/  ?
<deus_> I know to start windows its chainloader +1
<superkirbyartist> Matthew: I asked to place back the icons and desktop in Ubuntu and they gave me a command to delete my hard drive!
<stdin> deus_: you'll need to 1st type "root (hd0,2)"
<intelikey> root (hd0,0)  [enter]     kernel /boot/vmlinuz initrd=/boot/initrd.img  [enter]     boot [enter]       deus_
<intelikey> that might need to be a different hd address
<matthew> superkirbyartist, lol, what command?
<intelikey> superkirbyartist PMS ?
<intelikey> idk
<stdin> deus_ , intelikey: you need the "root=/dev/hda1" option after
<stdin> (after kernel /boot/vmlinuz)
<superkirbyartist> Matthew: sudo rm *.* /
<intelikey> stdin does the (hd#,#)  not work ?
<matthew> O M F G !!
<superkirbyartist> intelikey: Talking to me or #ubuntu
<deus_> intelikey: I know its on the second partition on my drive
<matthew> they banned you too? what a rip off?
<intelikey> superkirbyartist answering you about #ubuntu
<superkirbyartist> Matthew: What is Canonical doing behind this?  Nothing?!
<Jucato> ??
<superkirbyartist> Intelikey: So you're telling me that #ubuntu has PMS.
<matthew> !attitude | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stdin> intelikey: that's just for where grub is installed, the initrd image needs to know where the root partition is
<intelikey> deus_ then (hd0.1)   should be that.
<matthew> canonical has nothing to do w/ this irc. I think.
<Jucato> who's the "they"?
<heapme> intelikey: ok that time i used pastebin.ca's 'upload file' so i wouldnt have to gpm 3 screenfuls of text and it worked and it showed me my url but only for 5 seconds then the screen flashed and it put me back in an 'new post' page heh. i'll find it though
<intelikey> stdin hmmm well you take over that.   i can't use grub here.
<superkirbyartist> Matthew there are canonical people who go on IRC and I think that the people should NOT delete my hard drive.
<stdin> deus_: so it will be "root (hd0,2)  [enter]     kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda3 [enter]  initrd=/boot/initrd.img  [enter]     boot [enter] 
<dope> ok
<dope> i'm using the kubuntu live cd now
<dope> now how do i do this partion resizing
<heapme> intelikey actually pressing back arrow once worked this time. ok it's  http://pastebin.ca/306184
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: what's going on?
<intelikey> k looking
<matthew> I didn't realize that canonical people populate this channel...I'm surprised that nobody told you not to do that command...
<dope> anybod advice plz? :(
<superkirbyartist> Jucato: bruenig told me to delete my hard drive!
<dope> gparted isn't on the kubuntu live cd
<Jucato> there are few "canonical people" in IRC. most of the "canonical people" in IRC are devs too
<deus_> stdin: it says error 15: file not found
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: who's bruenig?
<superkirbyartist> Jucato: He gave me a command to "help me" and doesn't work.
<dope> oh nm
<superkirbyartist> Bruenig is an irc user.
<dope> it won't let me resize the kubuntu root partition :|
<stdin> deus_: you can use bash-like tab completion to find the kernel and initrd image
<superkirbyartist> Thank goodness he's not in here.
<intelikey> heapme kdm is running.   try logging in.  if it hangs  do the sysrq and sudo killall5
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: so it was either a user error or user malice... what's the problem with Canonical?
<dope> someone know how i can resize my linux parition?
<heapme> k
<BluesKaj> dope, what won't?
<superkirbyartist> Why aren't they doing anything to help this stop?
<dope> qtparted
<stdin> deus_: what partition number is your root on? hda3?
<dope> it doesn't give me the resize option on my linux partition.  on the others it does
<intelikey> dope gparted   from a cd   or parted form a cd
<superkirbyartist> It's like some days the people are nice and other days they are rude!
<BluesKaj> use gparted, qtparted is buggy
<dope> i'm using the kubuntu live cd
<intelikey> stdin he said second partition  but that may be extended  i.e. hda5
<deus_> stdin: I dont remember, but I should be on hda2 or hda3
<Cuddles_in_KY> superkirbyartist, falstius is another one to watch out for
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: the channels are filled with "volunteers". no one is paid to help. there are OPs to enforce order, but that's it. Canonical has nothing to do with it, they're not even hosting the servers
<dope> intelikey: will qtparted from the kubuntu live cd not work?
<heapme> intelikey:  i logged in but it's doing what it usually does, not loading kde fully, just shows my wallpaper and a cursor
<superkirbyartist> Thank you, Cuddles_in_KY
<stdin> deus_: if it's hda2 then you need 'root (hd0,3)' but if it's hda3 you need 'root (hd0,4)'
<deus_> Is it irresponsible to load up linux on a liveCD and reboot
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: being a volunteer/open channel, some oddballs do come in. best thing to do would be to talk to the ops about these
<intelikey> heapme ps -A x   look for runaways
<heapme> intelikey:  this is the part where if i hit alt+f7 it will lock me out of my keyboard again and with either crash or possibly let me sysrq+r alt+f1 if im lucky
<heapme> k
<superkirbyartist> Jucato: Who are the ops?
<heapme> yup run away
<dope> :/
<heapme> dbsus-daemon is running away again
<heapme> gonna kill it
<BluesKaj> dope , download GParted Live CD , burn it in windows if need be then set your BIOS boot sequence to boot into the cd/dvdrom drive first , then run gparted
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: in #ubuntu, you can type in !ops to call for them. or you could go to #ubuntu-ops to voice your complaint
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: are you sure he intentionally gave you a command to delete your HD?
<intelikey> heapme that's the problem.   and i don't use dbus  so i don't know why it's doing that nor what to tell you to do to try to fix it.
<dope> BluesKaj: so gparted is better than qtparted?
<superkirbyartist> Well, at least the KDE users are nice!
<BluesKaj> yup
<dope> ok where i get this?
<BluesKaj> it's more flexible , dope
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<heapme> intelikey: before i killed dbus-daemon it was saying, in ps -X a, stuff like:  10237 ?        S      0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /home/heapme...
<intelikey> but i do know that sudo killall /usr/bin/dbus_daemon    <or shat ever it is will stop it.  for the moment.
<superkirbyartist> BluesKaj: Not so with me.  On my iMac G3 Xubuntu works smoother.  But I do use Kopete, and have plans for Rosegarden.
<deus_> stdin, intelikey: If I type "root (hd0," it tells me that partitions 0,1, and 3 are unknown filetype, and partition 2 is ext2fs
<intelikey> heapme yes kde is dependant on that.
<deus_> so partition 2 must be linux, right?
<Jucato> superkirbyartist: just a friendly advice, try to be respectful in #ubuntu-ops. and explain the situation well
<Cuddles_in_KY> jucato, in support of superkirbyartist, one of the helpers told me the only way to fix my zip drive was to set a cup of coffee on it.
<stdin> deus_: yes
<deus_> okay, so it should be hda2
<intelikey> then 2 it is.
<superkirbyartist> Blueskay: I guess that KDE has high requirements.
<stdin> deus_: no, hda3
<stdin> deus_: grub starts at 0
<deus_> 2 or 3?
<Jucato> Cuddles_in_KY: you have to understand, there is no "regular" set of helpers in any of the channel. by regular I mean officially assigned to help
<heapme> intelikey:  why do you think my kde broke. it's been crashing a lot since i first installed kubuntu 6.10 a week ago but sometimes it'd let me use it all day long
<intelikey> no (hd0.2)  will be either hda3 or hda5 or hda6 actually.
<intelikey> @ stdin ^
<BluesKaj> superkirbyartist ?? ...I'm talking about partitioning dopes hdd with gparted
<Cuddles_in_KY> jucato, i know that. but you'd think an op would be around to stop the wags.
<Jucato> so if someone gives bad advice, it's not representative of what the community says
<heapme> with irc it helps to get a second opinion when someone says to use a dangerous command ;0
<Ashex> I can't get a display using the nvidia drivers at 1440x900
<Jucato> Cuddles_in_KY: they're around. but they don't spend 100% of their time monitoring channels
<Ashex> anyone know why?
<Jucato> most of the ops are devs too
<stdin> deus_: try "root (hd0,2)  [enter]     kernel /boot/vmlinuz[TAB] " (where [TAB]  is the tab key to complete the path to the right kernel
<Ashex> It works fine with the nv driver
<intelikey> heapme i don't know.   i'm on dapper and haven't see that problem with dbus     maybe you should report the bug  and look for other reports on it.
<deus_> okay, got it
<heapme> ive seen people in #ubuntu say to rm -rf /*  as a help command, which i said 'thats not funny some ubuntu users dont even know what rm means' and they said 'thats the only way they'll learn'
<Ashex> I used 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reconfigure xorg.conf
<heapme> intelikey:  ok thanks for everything :)
<intelikey> heapme sorry i cant fix that for you.
<heapme> next i gotta learn how to cdburn from the command line so i can save my files before i reinstall too
<Jucato> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<intelikey> heapme install cdw
<Ashex> thanks Jucato
<BluesKaj> Ashex, yes that's the usual fix to get X and desktop back to running order
<intelikey> cdw is nice to backing a few files/dirs from the cli
<Jucato> ugh not that!!!
<Jucato> rawr...
<Jucato> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<heapme> this whole experience is kind of good because it's teaching me not to rely on the GUI apps because i could end up screwed if kde/x ever breaks heh
<Cuddles_in_KY> jucato, speaking from experience, when it comes to running -any- help/support channel, even an unofficial one, it's a good idea to either have an op on hand, or a warning posted in the topic.
<deus_> I type "intrid=/boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic" and it says "Error 27: Unrecognized Command"
<matthew> superkirbyartist, we're nice because we have a nice interface that doesn't frustrate us just by looking at it...
<intelikey> heapme worse than that. you could get bit by the cli bug and be like me and never start a gui anymore....  8{
<stdin> deus_: it'll be "intrid /boot/initrd.img-2.6.17-10-generic" (no '=')
<Jucato> Cuddles_in_KY: they're here. they're not just OP'ed. it's sort of a policy. you can call their attention. and they do check in from time to time. but you'd have to pay someone to watch the channel 100% of the time 24/7
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<Jucato> ah there
<deus_> It still wont go
<heapme> intelikey: maybe ;0 long as i can find a pdf viewer and some multi media stuff for the cli. but i know some things i'd need the gui like image editing but it'd be nice to not rely on the gui
<intelikey> Jucato you couldn't pay anyone to op this chan 24/7
<stdin> deus_: what do you mean 'it wont go' ?
<Jucato> intelikey: I was trying to emphasize the improbability of it :)
<Jucato> intelikey: maybe not *one* person only :P
<deus_> stdin: it still says "Error 27: Unrecognized command"
<intelikey> :)
<deus_> oh I got it
* intelikey wonders off into the darkness whisteling inocently....
<stdin> deus_: have you set the right kernel ?
<BluDog_Anchorite> !ubotu restricted formats > BluDog_Anchorite
<Jucato> er..
<BluDog_Anchorite> !ubotu restricted formats > isis247
<Ertain> Hello everyone.
<Jucato> BluDog_Anchorite: ??
<BluDog_Anchorite> i got it
<BluDog_Anchorite> all is well
<BluesKaj> ! restricted formats | BluDog_Anchorite
<ubotu> BluDog_Anchorite: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deus_> okay, it started booting
<intelikey> BluDog_Anchorite while no doubt that works  /msg ubotu mp3      would have been better
<Jucato> :)
<BluDog_Anchorite> not a total noob here
<deus_> well, its stalled
<heapme> intelikey: or maybe i should install xubuntu. since i dont need x all that often i might has well have a lighter version that's less likely to be buggy i guess
<BluDog_Anchorite> just ina  hurry
<spitwise> just plain debian even ..
<TheDebugger> heapme: Why not debian?
<Ertain> Does anyone know of a DVD ripping program that allows to view certain chapters and extract the chapters?
<deus_> it dumped a whole bunch of info and now its stopped
<heapme> or debian :]  or slackware
<intelikey> heapme you can   sudo apt-get remove --purge gamin ;sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<heapme> slackware would probably be better for learning, especially if i plan on living in the CLI
<intelikey> might well solve the problem heapme
<stdin> deus_: it may be easier to boot from a live cd and reinstall grub from there, also you may need some boot options to boot (I do)
<heapme> cool ill try it as a last resort
<Ashex> I don't appear to be having much luck with that wiki doc
<BluesKaj> Ertain, Kino ?
<Ashex> I set the refresh frequency manually, but it still won't start with the nvidia drivers
<intelikey> i'm went.
<stdin> deus_: you can look at /boot/grub/menu.lst from the live cd to check
<intelikey> i'm left
<Ashex> when I use the nv drivers, I can get my desktop loaded just fine
<intelikey> C yall
<intelikey> C++ yall
<BluesKaj> c ya intelikey
<Ashex> but it's only with the nvidia driver that it doesn't work
<heapme> what does  apt-get remove --purge gamin  do
<BluesKaj> !Kino
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kino - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soulrider> hi everyone
<Ashex> heapme: it force removes gamin
<Ertain> I shall look at that, BluesKaj.
<soulrider> heapme: it will remove gamin and relove the config files
* Ertain looks at Kino.
<heapme> what the heck is gamin though :)
<Ashex> Anyone have a clue?
<soulrider> !info kino
<heapme> i need to remove kde
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<soulrider> heapme: why do you wanna remove KDE ?
<Ashex> It would be nice to have glx and 3d accel on my new lcd monitor :(
<heapme> because its totally broken
<soulrider> heapme: how about reinstalling ?
<heapme> intelikey tried to help me for 2 hours and we couldnt figure how to fix it. i have run away processes with dbus-daemon
<deus_> I know what the boot option are.  They turn off acpi, apic, and some other stuff
<stdin> deus_: same as mine then
<stdin> noapic nolapic acpi=off pci=noacpi
<Ashex> oh hey.....
<Ashex> >.<
<BluesKaj> Ashex, have you set up your driver config in sys/settings/monitor & display/hardware/admin mode/config
<Ashex> quick question. If I compile a new kernel and boot into it, do i need to reinstall the nvidia kernel module?
<deus_> something like that
<stdin> Ashex: yes
<Ashex> BluesKaj: yuppers
<Jucato> Ashex: definitely yes
<Ashex> stdin: that's probably why it's not working then :P
<Ashex> Damn me and my multi-tasking
<Jucato> one of the drawbacks of compiled kernels... you have to make sure other modules will work, which means sometimes reinstalling them
<heapme> is gamin a program because i installed it but theres no man page for it and 'which gamin' shows nothing
<Ashex> Anyone happen to remember the name of the nvidia driver package?
<Jucato> !gamin | heapme
<ubotu> gamin: File and directory monitoring system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.7-3ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 60 kB, installed size 184 kB
<DaveQB> any recommended scanners ? Low to med end
<heapme> i already msgd ubto about it, but that doesnt tell me
<BluesKaj> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noiesmo> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a Python script that eases installation of the official Nvidia drivers. Please see http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html . Developers may be interested in https://launchpad.net/products/envy
<Jucato> Ashex: nvidia-glx? but chances are, it won't work with your compiled kernel
<heapme> it sounds cool though i need  a file/dir monitoring system
<Ashex> Jucato, why's that?
<stdin> Ashex: is the version of your compiled kernel the same as the ubuntu one?
<heapme> whats the command to reinstall kde?
<Ashex> stdin: lemme rephrase, I install the i686 kernel since I use an amd64 proc
<Jucato> the nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common packages were built for the Ubuntu kernels only.
<Ashex> it's the ubuntu kernel
<Jucato> Ashex: aaah
<stdin> heapme: gamin docs are in /usr/share/doc/gamin/
<Jucato> ok I thought you compiled, because of your question earlier
<Ashex> Heh
<Ashex> I mixed up my kernels
<Ashex> I compiled one for my laptop, but that's totally different
<heapme> stdin those docs are useless too, just has a readme page that doesnt answer my question :[
<heapme> i'll hve to google it later wheni get kde reinstalled. whats the command to reinstall kde?
<Ashex> so I should do an apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common?
<heapme> apt-get --reinstall kde?
<Steven_M_> hi all
<Jucato> who needs kde reinstalled?
<heapme> me
<Ashex> Hmm
<Jucato> heapme: what seems to be the problem?
<Ashex> i just tried that, and then did an autoconfig of the xorg.conf file, and still no dice...
<heapme> kde crashes everytime i run it
<stdin> heapme: apt-get --reinstall install kde wont work
<Ashex> I suspect I'll need to download the nvidia binary file and do it manually :/
<heapme> as of today, all week kde was workin fine
<heapme> then it decided no more
<stdin> Ashex: and you restarted X after?
<Jucato> heapme: it's a normal Kubuntu install, right?
<heapme> normal 6.10 install
<Jucato> because installing the metapackage named "kde" will install *a lot* of other things not installed with Kubuntu
<heapme> doh
<Steven_M_> kppp can't open my PCMCIA card modem, even though wvdial can, any idea why not?
<Ashex> stdin: X isn't started at all
<Ashex> I get an error each time
<Ashex> I'm currently using irssi
<heapme> welcome to the club :)
<stdin> Ashex: what error is it?
<deus_> stdin: Ive got puppy linux running, but I can load up mepis (I dont have my kubuntu cd anymore)
<Ashex> stdin: I think i figured it out
<Ashex> I didn't install linux-restricted for the kernel :/
<Jucato> heapme: not really sure if it would work "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kubuntu-desktop"
<deus_> should I start trying to fix it?  Im a little nervous using a liveCD to mess around with system configuration files
<heapme> can cdw burn dvds?
<Jucato> no
<heapme> i really need to burn a datadvd from the commandline
<Jucato> dvd writers can burn cds :)
<stdin> deus_: it doesn't mayyer what live cd it is, you can just try reinstalling grub
<heapme> i have a dvd writer
<stdin> deus_: there is a howto page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-bf3232f10ddf1b078de064622ccbb25225cdb3c0
<BluesKaj> how about ?   'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Ashex> okay, looks like I'm good to go
<Ashex> now to resolve some package dependency issues
<Zesturian> Does Kubuntu Edgy come with madwifi-old or madwifi-ng?
<dope> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<BluesKaj> heapme,   'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<heapme> BluesKaj:  what will that do
<deus_> stdin, intelikey, looks like I got it
<BluesKaj> it might get kde back
<Ashex> sweet deal. Everything appears to be working correctly
<deus_> thanks
<heapme> BluesKaj:  but what else does it do
<stdin> deus_: your welcome :)
<Ashex> and beryl looks all the sweeter on a 19" widescreen :D
<BluesKaj> upgrades your kde to latest version ... clean like
<heapme> k thanks
<BluesKaj> not 4 , . 3.5.5
<Ertain> Rats.  I can't install "libqt3-mt-dev" without something breaking.  (I'm using Edgy.)
<deus_> stdin: Also, my computer doesnt "shut down" proper.
<deus_> It just complets the poweroff process, and then I have to press the poweroff button.  Is that a problem?
<stdin> deus_: mine hangs on shutdown too, I think it's to do with disabling acpi
<deus_> okay
<deus_> is it worth trying to fix?
<deus_> Im geussing you havent
<stdin> deus_: no, I haven't found a fix
<HymnToLife> just don't shutdown :)
<stdin> deus_: but I'm not too bothered by it
<HymnToLife> Linux is designed to run, not to shutdown
<Zesturian> I'm trying to set my atheros based chipset into moitor mode, but wlanconfig (as mentioned in the madwifi wiki) doesn't exist. Would this suggest it's using the old madwifi drivers as opposed to the madiwifi next gen drivers?
<stdin> nither do I, HymnToLife, I only restart if I install a new kernel, or a kernel update
<HymnToLife> Zesturian, have you tried iwconfig ?
<deus_> HymnToLife: well, I have a laptop
<Zesturian> I get the following error when I try with iwconfig HymnToLife : 'SET failed on device ath0; Invalid argument'. The command ran is : 'iwconfig ath0 mode monitor'
<ForgeAus> hmmm my timing sux the guy who wanted to know how to multiboot with windows Vista prolly isn't here now
<ForgeAus> but I found out how
<ForgeAus> so if anyones interested or for later reference... : http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa468626.aspx gives a start (or maybe all you need? I don't have vista installed so I don't exactly know)
<Zesturian> With backtrack, I managed to get it to monitor mode, but I know for certain that was with the next gen drivers.
<ForgeAus> thats using Vista's own boot manager/loader anyway...
<stdin> deus_: I think acpi is used to power off, so because we have to disable it to boot, it won't work
<ForgeAus> so I guess theres proably a way to point grub to that or vice versa
<ForgeAus> or load one first then let it pass to the other??
<BluesKaj> nite all
<ForgeAus> nite blues
<Steven_M_> anyone here use kppp?
<Zesturian> I always thought it was spelt 'night' :P
<ForgeAus> Zest it is
<ForgeAus> I consider misspellings such as that part of my "style" ... using z's instead of s's for plurals that sound that way, etc.. and the x in thanx....
<ForgeAus> I'm fonetik friendly :)
<Zesturian> Mmm... I personally see it as a laziness.
<ForgeAus> Zest, whats lazy about it?... personally I think abbreviation is a good thing, it saves me from additional typing, thus possible typos...
<ForgeAus> I'm muddled enough as it is let alone worrying about my typing/spelling constantly...
<ForgeAus> and if the message was recieved, then the words fulfilled their purpose, so imho .. what they were spelt like is of little importance!
<Zesturian> That just suggests imcompetence. Call me a pedant, but I prefer to use the English language in it's vanilla form, without introducing 'nu' ways of spellings things for individuals who wish to abuse it.
<Zesturian> **incompetence
<ForgeAus> Zest you seeing it as an abuse is curious... why can't English be fun? I love wordplay... too many people want to make it strict and cumbersome... :(
<ForgeAus> too many people think that a dictonary has ALL the words that exist in it...
<ForgeAus> ie if its not in the dictionary its not a word? hmmm is Linux a word in the dictionary ... I wonder?
<moj0rising> does anyone here know when the next feisty milestone release might be?
<ForgeAus> moj0 personally I have no idea...
<Zesturian> An up to date one does, the entries not present are typically colloquialisms.
<ForgeAus> Zest thats not necessarily true...
<stdin> moj0rising: Jan 11, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule
<Ertain> So... Might anyone know how to extract DVD streams, chapters, etc. using Kino?  Or does anyone have a good suggestion for a DVD ripper?
<ForgeAus> sometimes you need to add an ism or a ness/less/ment or something that wouldn't otherwise be there to get your point across...
<ForgeAus> sure mostly thats word forms... but still, also compounds ... similar story
<Ertain> I've tried compiling kdvdbackup but it needs the libqt3-mt-dev pack, which I can't install or else it would break my install.
<stdin> Ertain: I think vlc can do it
<Ertain> Right-o then.
* Ertain looks at VLC.
<stdin> it's in universe I think
* Ertain tries to figure out how to extract DVDs with vlc.
<Daisuke_Ido> dvd::rip
<heapme> whats the command to mount my dvd drive? mount /dev/dvd -t iso9660 /media/dvd?
<deus_> Is it possible to go into an unprotected boot loader, type init=/bin/bash into the boot options line, and bypass the root password?
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<Daisuke_Ido> what device is your dvd-rom?
<Daisuke_Ido> hdc maybe?
<heapme> /dev/dvd
<stdin> heapme: 'mount /media/cdrom0' should work (no sudo)
<Daisuke_Ido> there ya go
<heapme> hdc i guess according to fstab
<Ridayah> This is weird.  I upgraded firefox to 1.5.0.9 this morning and now the page will blank randomly and the system use 100% cpu, and Xorg gets up to about 50 megs of memory and the cache fills up.
<Ridayah> killing programs does not free it up, although logging out/back in will, but it's annoying.
<stdin> deus_: if it's an *buntu install, and you haven't set a root pass, then you can just add 'single' to the boot options to get to a root console without a pass
<Ertain> So... Does anyone else know of a good DVD ripping program?  That just extracts DVD data?
<Ridayah> dvd::rip?
<Ertain> I can't remember if that works.
* Ertain tries dvd::rip
<lachlan> hey i want to install drivers for my wireless card but there are no linux drivers. i have downloaded ndiswrapper now i want to install the drivers. do i have to download the windows drivers?
<unix_infidel> !ndiswrapper | lachlan
<ubotu> lachlan: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lachlan> thx
<unix_infidel> to answer your current question, yes.
<ask_> Hello! This is my first time here
<ask_> Does somebody here have experience with mounting an ipod nano?
<stdin> ask_: yes
<ask_> way!
<ask_> It doesnt work for me, though
<Zesturian> ask_, have you tried gtkpod?
<stdin> how did you tried to mount it before?
<Zesturian> Amarok is perfectly capable too, the hotplug should allow you to mount it.
<ask_> hotplug? I installed ipodslave, but it isnt found
<ask_> It doesnt seem to mount
<Zesturian> ask_ : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto?highlight=%28ipod%29
<stdin> ask_: it's connected, and the screen on the ipod had changed to show it's connected?
<ask_> Thanks, no, it doesnt show connected
<rdergy> whats up people
<stdin> ask_: have you made sure the cable is properly connected at both ends?
<Ridayah> anyone know why the upgraded firefox is acting odd with blanking pages, 100%cpu usage, and xorg taking up massive amounts of memory?
<unix_infidel> probably a plugin.
<Ridayah> unix_infidel: I've run it in safe-mode and it's still doing it.
<nixternal> Ridayah: can you link me to a page that causes this issue?
<nixternal> im on Edgy with ff 2.0.0.1
<nixternal> or whatever the newest one just released is :)
<ask_> anybody here know what to do to get the nano up and running
<stdin> ask_: have you made sure the cable is properly connected at both ends?
<ask_> yes
<ask_> sudo mount vfat -t /dev/sda2 /mnt/ipod
<ask_> gives me  mount: unknown filesystem type '/dev/sda2'
<Ridayah> make that -t vfat instead of vfat -t
<Ridayah> and you should be fine
<ask_> will try, tks
<nixternal> hrmm. nano worked ootb for me
<stdin> ask_: that will mount it as root, you won't be able to write to it
<nixternal> until i broke it
<stdin> pmount /dev/sda2
<stdin> or pmount /dev/sda2 ipod
<lachlan> is there a way to undo this command?
<lachlan> echo 'blacklist bcm43xx' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nixternal> lachlan: you can open it up with a text editor and delete the line
<DaveQB> lachlan  grep bcm43xx -l /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<DaveQB> lachlan  that command will find the line that its on and then you can delete with an editor like nixternal  suggested
<ForgeAus> isn't nano like pico?
<nixternal> yup
<stdin> is's a pico clone yes
<ForgeAus> um how could one "break" that?
<ask_> Hi Ridyah, it mounted! Thanks.
<nixternal> that was quick
<ask_> Now I just need to find out how to use gtkpod
<nixternal> wb mortici
<Zesturian> Nano is released under GPL, Pico is not.
<ask_> Seems you have to be root
<ask_> Anyway, thanks again
<ForgeAus> I could understand something like kdevelop being broken or kate but nano?
<stdin> ask_: if you mount it with pmount, you won't need to be root
<Rob-West> i need some media codec help
<nixternal> whats up Rob-West
<stdin> !mp3 | Rob-West
<ubotu> Rob-West: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nixternal> Rob-West: what media codecs are you looking for?
<Rob-West> i found them
<nixternal> heh
<lachlan> looks like i am go using linuxing to have to give up linux untill my next holiday coz there is no help/driver for my wireless card. then i will wait till i have a wired connection and start
<lachlan> using linux
<ForgeAus> hmmm
<ForgeAus> linuxing, strange term...
<ForgeAus> actually drivers for a wireless card could be problematic... all my current wireless is done via a router thats wired directly but wireless after that I don't have a card installed...
<ForgeAus> oh that and the grid on my garage that gets internet :)
<Daisuke_Ido> lachlan: ndiswrapper was no help?
<lachlan> no all the guides were for cards other than ine
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<Daisuke_Ido> well, do you know the chipset for your wireless card?
<lachlan> yes
<ForgeAus> hmmm so theres no basic compatibility standard for wireless adapters?
<Daisuke_Ido> and it is?
<mortici> thank you nixternal
<mortici> :)
<mortici> i love my kubuntu :)
<nixternal> np mortici. where are you from in il?
<nixternal> obviously around me with that ip
<lachlan> Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<lachlan> is what lspci comes back with
<ForgeAus> kio-slaves rock!
<nixternal> lachlan: that card uses the bcm43xx-fwcutter utility. no need to use ndiswrapper with it
<lachlan> how do i set it up to get working?
<jpiccolo_> anyone using steam though wine
<mortici> nixternal, chicago area
<mortici> :)
<nixternal> mortici: same here :0
<ForgeAus> steam?
<nixternal> ;)
<John-Charles> i cannot load any graphics, when i boot up it loads to and io stream and then drops me and when i try startx it give me a failure
<nixternal> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060501-5 (edgy), package size 20 kB, installed size 108 kB
<nixternal> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mortici> nixternal, :D
<Jucato> ugh... being overrun by chi-ubuntu!
<Daisuke_Ido> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Asus_L5800C#WiFi
<nixternal> very helpful silly bot
<jpiccolo_> ok CS:S
<nixternal> you know it Jucato. Chicago rules!
<Jucato> :P
<jpiccolo_> anyone running CS:S in ubuntu
<mortici> chitown for the win :)
<Daisuke_Ido> basics on the 4303 with ndiswrapper.  should be able to get it going using the standard 'ndiswrapper -i <driverfile>' (i think.  i thank %deity every day for ralink)
<mortici> jpiccolo_, i had it running on gentoo, i see no reason why it wouldn't run on kubuntu :)
<nixternal> lachlan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Edgy
<John-Charles>  /nick <nickname>
<lachlan> Daisuke_ldo is that a guide to help me install?
<Daisuke_Ido> nixternal: even better
<jpiccolo_> morticl i have it running
<mortici> :)
<lachlan> nixternal that guide is based on a different card
<ForgeAus> as in the gaming app? http://www.steampowered.com/?
<mortici> jpiccolo_, you can use tab to auto complete a nick :P
<jpiccolo_> morticl, but for some reason its not updating so i can pay
<jpiccolo_> ok
<Daisuke_Ido> lachlan: doesn't matter, as long as it's the same chipset.
<nixternal> lachlan: according to http://bcm43xx.berlios.de your card should work with that as well
<mortici> jpiccolo_, hmm never ran into that
<ubuntu> i'm running kubuntu from a live cd, how do i get a computer to ssh to it?  like what's the username/pw?
<ForgeAus> its interesting if/that it works with wine at all!
<jpiccolo_> mortici: is there some kind of firewall that would be stopping it
<ForgeAus> looks kinda lush for wine
<nixternal> ubuntu: you need to install ssh server first, and then create a username/password to access it
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  go to the console and add a user with adduser, and start the ssh service. (i think) ive rarely used the live cd.
<John-Charles>  /nick gkffyji
<mortici> jpiccolo_, no not really, it might not be communicating with the steam servers. Unless the new steam version borked it some how, but it should allow you to "download" the game, i never tried to pay for anything on the linux end
<mortici> i just played on the linux end
<lachlan> i am running dapper
<ubuntu> is there an easier way to transfer files from the live cd comp to another one?
<jpiccolo_> mortici: grr i can log into steam and everything but it has been a 36% for 5 hours
<jpiccolo_> updating
<John-Charles> a
<Daisuke_Ido> lachlan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<John-Charles> help
<mortici> jpiccolo_, wait so when you try to log into it does the steam update?
<jpiccolo_> yeah steam itself updates, but the game wont to get the newest version
<Dr_willis> ubuntu,  depends on whats on the 2 pcs :)
<dope> ok it's askin for a session password
<dope> is there a default session password?
<mortici> as long as you installed the latest steam from their web page there really should be no need to update, and if it does the update does nothing, i think there was a work around for that
<mortici> oh ok
<mortici> jpiccolo_, i see i see
<mortici> how about you do this
<Dr_willis> Kubuntu-based Pioneer Linux for churches and religious organisations:
<Dr_willis> anotner week.. and another ubuntu variant spawns!
<mortici> download it on windows, update it, back it up, then restore it on linux?
<Dr_willis> Its like those monster movies...
<mortici> either that or stop the download and try again
<jpiccolo_> mortici: if i had windows that would work
<mortici> if not try and see if you can use ethereal to see whats going on with the tcp packets
<mortici> jpiccolo_, lol
<mortici> jpiccolo_, good man :)
<stdin> dope: what's asking for a password?
<jpiccolo_> mortici: haha yeah, maybe i shoule try it with vmware
<dope> when i connect via ssh to the pc running the live cd
<dope> asking for a session password
<John-Charles> deus2
<jpiccolo_> mortici: i have never used vmware though
<Dr_willis> that would be the users password that you made earlier.
<ForgeAus> VMware is awesome :)
<mortici> your running css through vmware
<stdin> dope: what user are you trying to login as?
<mortici> ?
<jpiccolo_> no
<dope> ubuntu
<ForgeAus> the VMware server I highly recomend
<jpiccolo_> if i install steam on a vmware image and get the updated files
<stdin> dope: you'll have to set the pass manually: sudo passwd ubuntu
<mortici> jpiccolo_, then why do you ask about vmware
<stdin> dope: on the livecd
<ForgeAus> you don't get the windowborder I don't like that the player has, its a clean window environment, and you get many options
<ForgeAus> (but theres more that would be helpful)
<ForgeAus> mostly you can do the extras with utilities or the command line
<jpiccolo_> mortici: if i install windows though vmware, then install steam, update the game and copy over the files
<dope> awesome thx, you guys are always extremely helpful
<ForgeAus> like the server program doesn't let you grow disks in the gui for example
<stdin> dope: it's what we're here for :)
<ForgeAus> jpiccolo yeah that's a good idea
<mortici> jpiccolo_, well either way the update "should" work either way
<ForgeAus> use fat32 tho, better than ntfs I think for your purposes
<jpiccolo_> yeah "should"
<ForgeAus> depending on what windows features it uses
<dope> what's the command to look at all the filesystems?
<dope> df and something else
<jpiccolo_> does feisty have any firewalls
<ForgeAus> jp not sure but you can add one to it
<jpiccolo_> i dont want one
<stdin> dope: you mean: sudo fdisk -l
<dope> yea
<stdin> there ya go
<jpiccolo_> i want to turn it off if i have one
<jpiccolo_> whats that site for easy vmware images
<ForgeAus> vmware itself
<ForgeAus> www.vmware.com prolly theres an appliances link
<mortici> jpiccolo_, did you follow any guides or did you just do it yourself?
<ForgeAus> but Id on't know if any of them are windows appliances
<jpiccolo_> for what steam?
<ForgeAus> you can probably convert microsofts VM's tho
<mortici> might be a wine problem? or a steam issue, i mean if it go 38%
<ForgeAus> VirtualPC (microsoft aquired it from Connectix I think)... vm's can be run/converted to work with VMware...
<jpiccolo_> mortici: if i go to install something like the ded server, it says the Steam servers are to busy try again later
<jpiccolo_> i doubt they have been busy for the last 5 hours
<ForgeAus> I'm not sure what the extension is I think its .vmc or something???
<jpiccolo_> http://www.easyvmx.com/
<John-Charles> hh
<mortici> jpiccolo_, weird
<ForgeAus> jpiccolo you donwloading a torrent?
<mortici> jpiccolo_, lemme see if i can find anything on google
<jpiccolo_> i tried closing all my torrent connections also
<jpiccolo_> no go
<lachlan> in a .lst file does # mean comment?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> in menu.lst
<ForgeAus> wow easyvmx is kewl
<ForgeAus> but only makes the .vmx file a vmdk is harder to deal with
<ForgeAus> still you can download blank ones easy enough :)
<mortici> jpiccolo_, did you follow a guide or no
<ForgeAus> or make them
<ForgeAus> its just growing/shrinking/managing ones you might already have
<lachlan> how do i back up a file?
<ForgeAus> VMware makes an awesome sandbox for os's like reactos or people like me who are trying out various *nix Distros
<jpiccolo_> mortici: i followed a guide to get steam up
<jpiccolo_> and running
<mortici> ok
<Dr_willis> lachlan,  copy it to another name. using whatever method you perfer.
<nikola> Hi
<lachlan> i want to totally get rid of linux from my laptop and leave the windows partition. what would be the best way to do it?
<nikola> How do I install a new theme?
<Dr_willis> depends on the theme nikola
<jpiccolo_> what is vmmom
<nikola> let me find the one I want:
<Jucato> lachlan: just reformat that partition. or overwrite it..
<Dr_willis> kde 'themes' are a bit differently done then other window managers, and how windows does it.
<jpiccolo_> vmmon
<lachlan> im not abanboning linux i have a seperate computer devoted to linux
<ForgeAus> lachlan depends on what kinda backup your looking for
<Mace68> those are pretty obscure questions lachlan
<ForgeAus> you can copy the file (just make/add the extension .bak or something) you can archive it.... with ark or tar or something... or you could get a backup program but usually for a single file they aren't really a great idea...
<mortici> jpiccolo_, only thing i can recommend is to stop the download and try again
<mortici> i mean as in delete what you downloaded through steam
<mortici> and start the download from fresh
<lachlan> Jucato everytime i do that using patition magic 8 on windows when i restart my computer grub loads up with a error i also want grub gone
<nikola> ok
<mortici> make sure you have enough room on the partiiton as well
<nikola> i want one of the themes from kde-look.org
<nikola> but i dont seem to have a theme installer or anything
<ForgeAus> partition magic 8 hmmm maybe try gparted from in linux instead?
<Jucato> lachlan: you also have to resinstall the Windows bootloader onto MBR
<lachlan> Mace68 they seem obsuce because i am talking about 2 PCs
<jpiccolo_> mortici: i am going to reboot
<Mace68> oh, lol... sorry
<Jucato> nikola: that depends on what kind of theme you want to install. there are lots of those
<mortici> jpiccolo_, why reboot?
<nikola> should i link you? : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=43430
<Dr_willis> to remove grub. ive normally used the xp cd's rescue feture and the 'fixmbr' command
<jpiccolo_> i install vmplayer
<nikola> haha, i think that looks nice :P
<Dr_willis> removing the linux partitions do not remove grub. since its on the MBR.
<lachlan> how do i do that?
<Jucato> ugh... lagging connection...
<ForgeAus> what I don't get is why windows recovery console is so big to install..
<jpiccolo_> i have to reboot after i install vmware-player?
<Jucato> lachlan: insert the Windows Installer CD, go to recovery mode, then "fixmbr"
<Dr_willis> lachlan,  boot a xp cd, and use the resovery consolke and the fixmbr command...
<stdin> jpiccolo_: no
<Dr_willis> nikola,  that theme is nasty. :)
<mortici> jpiccolo_, its not windows lol
<mortici> no need to reboot
<nikola> lol
<nikola> lemme find the one i originally wanted:
<mortici> plus try stopping the download, deleting the files through steam and re downloading
<lachlan> kk thx
<mortici> seems to have fixed the problem for some people after some reading i have done
<jpiccolo_> ok vmware-player is giving me the error, could not open /dev/vmmon
<nikola> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=27046
<nikola> :P
<Dr_willis> nikola,  basicially that guy is using a lot of parts of other themes/widget/icon sets to get the look. you woul dhave to isntall those 5 packages or so he has listed there.
<jaxon> could anyone tell me whether a newbie should try out 6.10 Edgy...i have been using 6.06drapper for about a mth..would there be too many tech. probs still?
<nikola> ok, lemme look
<Jucato> Dr_willis: is it a KDE Theme (.kth)?
<jaxon> thank you
<Jucato> my connections is *very* slow
<nikola> um
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  it looks like its a .kth + some other parts :)  it looked so ugly i couldent stand to look at it very long.
<stdin> jpiccolo_: sudo try /etc/init.d/vmware-player restart
<stdin> opps
<spitwise> does someone know how to decompress a .sit file?
<stdin> jpiccolo_: sudo /etc/init.d/vmware-player restart
<nikola> for example, how do i install :
<nikola>  - Icons
<nikola> Vista-Inspirate_1.0 from kde-look
<Jucato> ah yes.. it is  a .kth theme
<jpiccolo_> ok now if i go to adept it asks for my password then does nothing
<Jucato> nikola: for Icon Themes, go to System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons,
<Jucato> nikola: click on "Install New Theme" and point it to the icon theme archive (don't extract it)
<Dr_willis> nikola,  then download that package and drag/drop it to that program Jucato  mentioned is one way.  also I think.
<Dr_willis> assuming they dident do some screwy things with the icon set/archive
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you can't drag & drap into the icon theme manager directly
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  cant? i sware ive done that befor..
<nikola> hmm
<nikola> whats the theme URL?
<Jucato> gr... I should really get out of my "
<Jucato> "lazy mode"
<gkffyji> I have an old computer runing Kubuntu linux, when i boot up i get into terminal window and when i try to startx i get an error it says no screens found,
<stdin> jpiccolo_: try starting adept from a konsole session and look for errors "kdesu adept"
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you can drag into the dialog box asking for the path to the archive, but not into the icon theme list
<nikola> ok
<nikola> i dragged the kth file
<nikola> will that work?
<Dr_willis> nikola,  you may want to fire up the package manager and search for 'themes' theres a LOT of kde themes/iconsets/widgets that are not installed by default.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you might be thinking of GNOME
<Jucato> nikola: no
<nikola> ok
<jpiccolo_> yeah adept is started a bunch of time
<jpiccolo_> s
<Dr_willis> nikola,  easy way to get a few dozen new  looks to play with.
<stdin> gkffyji: try reconfiguring the X server: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i may be thining of fonts also. :)
<jaxon> hi ppl...does anyone here think a newbie should/shouldn't try out 6.10 Edgy...?
<Jucato> oh fonts work like that, iirc
<nikola> um
<nikola> whats the package manager? *n00b* I only know of Adept installer
<jpiccolo_> Virtual machine monitor                                            failed
<Dr_willis> nikola,  you got it :)
<Dr_willis> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nikola> :P
<stdin> jaxon: edgy isn't very different from dapper, so go for it
<nikola> -_- the only options i get are games graphics internet multimedia office others settings system and utilities.....
<stdin> nikola: Kmenu -> System -> Adept
<jaxon> stdin..thx....really..cos i've only been a linux user for a mth..n i thought there might still be tech issuses i cant handle if computer hangs...or is it v stable now?
<nikola> oh.... ok :P
<stdin> jaxon: edgy is the latest stable release, so you should be fine
<Dr_willis> nikola,  :) and use the search feature.. you may want to check/enable the other repositories also.
<jaxon> lovely...nice one stdin
<stdin> jaxon: also, you can ask for help in here if you have any trouble :)
<jaxon> cool...it's because of the 18mth support n 3 yr support i am worried about but i guess i cant upgrade to the next release by then?
<stdin> jaxon: yeah, the next release is out in april
<ubuntu> how do i share a file with a windows network.....i have samba installed
<nikola> i cant seem to find a lot of these icons/themes
<jpiccolo_> !ftp @ jpiccolo_
<ubotu> ftp: The FTP client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-16 (edgy), package size 47 kB, installed size 152 kB
<nikola> i find alot, but i dont know what they are, lol
<Dr_willis> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<jpiccolo_> !samba @ ubuntu
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 2836 kB, installed size 7200 kB
<jaxon> stdin....i have been trying to install the latest firefox 2.0.0.1 but not sure which installer to look for once downloaded as a tar.gz file?
<Dr_willis> it may be easier to just install ssh, and use winscp on the windows box to grab a few files if needed. :)
<unix_infidel> well, that all depends on the size and resources on the boxes
<mortici> jaxon, you need to untar it, then either run an installer provided, or compile it
<stdin> jaxon: I think firefox is in the backports repository, you can install it like that, or there is a help page here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<mortici> depending wether its the binary or source tar file
<Dr_willis> yea - i noticed my firefox updated. :) i think it came from backports
<lachlan> Jucato i have dont have a win xp disk to use fixmbr so i have edited grub so it defults to windows. is it possible to wipe my linux partition but still keep grub? i plan on making the linux partition fat so i can still use it for storing wingows files
<Jucato> Dr_willis: in edgy? no. it's from edgy-security
<stdin> in dapper, it's in dapper-backports
<Jucato> lachlan: I'm not so sure
<stdin> in edgy, 2.0 is default
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i just rember yesterday i think.. it suddendly said "you updated firefox....." heh -- after my daily updates.
<Jucato> stdin: Firefox was updated to 2.0.0.1 in Edgy
<Ralth> Hello everyone!  I have Edgy on a Dell Inspiron 1300, and the sound is not working.  And suggestions?
<Jucato> just a few days ago
<stdin> Jucato: yes I know
<Jucato> or yesterday... whichever
<Dr_willis> Firefox/2.0.0.1 (Ubuntu-edgy)
<stdin> Jucato: but 2.0 includes 2.0.0.1 :p
<Jucato> :P
<Jucato> stdin: not by default
<Jucato> in Edgy
<stdin> besides, I'm in feisty atm
<nikola> um, now I am confused. I installed a random icon theme from Adept manager, and I don't know where it is. Nothing is different in my system settings appearance, and... ya
<lachlan> does anybody know what partition grub is installed on?
<stdin> lachlan: it will be in the MBR, not a partition
<Dr_willis> nikola,  you have to selexct the icon set with the control-center icon settings tool :)
<Jucato> the default Fx version in Edgy is 2.0+0dfsg-0ubuntu3, after the update it's 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10
<nikola> ........ where is that?
<Dr_willis> nikola,  it dosent just auto-change to that set because you installed it.. explore your menus.
<spitwise> does anyone know about decompressing a .sit (stuffit)tm file?
<Jucato> nikola: System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons
<Dr_willis> I always add the 'settings' taskbar quick launcher. :)
<Ralth> Hello everyone!  I have Edgy on a Dell Inspiron 1300, and the sound is not working.  And suggestions?
<lachlan> stdin does that mean it is in the swap partition? it has to be stored somewhere
<Jucato> nikola: like what Dr_willis said, installing a new icon theme doesn't automatically change your icon theme. it just gets added to the list
<stdin> Jucato: in feisty default is 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu1 (from main repo)
<nikola> i know, but thats the thing, nothing was added....
* Dr_willis downloads this Black & White icon set... :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: true, but the taskbar launcher follows KControl's layout, not System Settings
<firecrotch> Hi, I've been trying to get compiz working and I'm having some problems.  I have no window decorations at all, and compiz-settings is broken
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  and it makes Much more sence to me that way... :P
<Jucato> nikola: what's the name of the icon theme you installed?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: some yes, some no...
<stdin> lachlan: the MBR (master boot record) is at the beginning of the drive, where the partition table is stored, it's not on any partition
* Jucato really needs to finish this Kubuntu theming guide...
<Dr_willis> heh. we have a "system" menu item.. a "settings" menu item.. and a "System Settings" menu item
<nikola> just a sec....
* firecrotch needs help fixing compiz
<stdin> !sound | Ralth
<ubotu> Ralth: If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Jucato> :)
<lachlan> stdin then how come evertime i delete my linux and swap partitions grub gets a error 22?
<Dr_willis> lachlan,  grub is on the MBR of hte hard drive... the partitiosn have nothing to do with it.
<stdin> lachlan: because it's looking for it's stage files, but as you just said, grub is still there
<firecrotch> Does anyone here have any experience with Compiz?
<jpiccolo> mortici: well its working now
<jaxon> thank you....mortici n thank you....stdin
<stdin> jaxon: no problem
<stdin> firecrotch: I found beryl much easier to install than compiz
<lachlan> stdin can i put grubs stage files in windows?
<jpiccolo> yay steam finally working, stupid steam
<firecrotch> I tried using Beryl once, broke my computer even worse than it is now
<stdin> lachlan: not sure, I know you can if it's a fat32 file system, but don't know about ntfs
<mortici> jpiccolo, did it start all a sudden
<firecrotch> stdin: have they made any changes lately (past month or so) that make it any easier to get working?
<mortici> or after deleting and starting the download again
<jpiccolo> mortici: no i downloaded just the steam app an tried that way
<stdin> firecrotch: there is a new version out 0.1.4
<lachlan> how can i empty my swap partition?
<mortici> just the steam app?
<jpiccolo> mortici: before i had installed from a dvd
<Dr_willis> lachlan,  you can use fdisk and just delete it... if thats waht you mean...
<jpiccolo> i have hl2 on dvd boughten
<firecrotch> stdin: I'll check it out after getting rid of everything that I broke installing compiz
<mortici> jpiccolo, ahhh i see
<jpiccolo> yeah downloading at 1.2MB/s
<mortici> you used the internet version of steam
<jpiccolo> i am now
<firecrotch> stdin: will Beryl work with an Intel Integrated graphics card?
<jpiccolo> i had installed hl2 from the dvd i have thinking that would be better, guess not
<lachlan> im thinking if i had grub's stage files in the small swap partition and then wiped linux then my problem would be solved stdin
<stdin> firecrotch: yes, that's what I have and it works great
<mortici> jpiccolo, sometimes yes sometimes no
<mortici> :P
<firecrotch> stdin: Thanks alot!
<mortici> jpiccolo, i guess we learn the hard way
<stdin> lachlan: you can't boot from (or write to) a swap partition
<jpiccolo> i was trying to save on downloading o well
<jpiccolo> yeah, now i know
<mortici> :)
<stdin> no problem firecrotch
<stdin> :)
<lachlan> can i create a really small partition and put grubs stage files there and then wipe linux?
<jpiccolo> i got wireshark too
<mortici> jpiccolo, if you were using the dvd to install it might have been looking for something that didn't exist :/
<mortici> wireshark :P
<jpiccolo> i guess,or it couldnt match up what i needed to upgrade
<stdin> lachlan: yes, that will work
<lachlan> can u help me do that?
<jpiccolo> how could i put a router in broadcast mode?
<mortici> jpiccolo, very true :)
<mortici> connect to it and change the settings jpiccolo :P
<jpiccolo> hehe now i want to sniff my roommates im convos
<jpiccolo> haha
<mortici> lol
<jpiccolo> you cant sniff through a router can you
<mortici> you can monitor any packets on any ip as long as its from the same router
<lachlan> stdin could u help me create that small partition?(it would have to dig into the current linux partition)
<mortici> i love beryl :)
<nikola> ok
<nikola> um
<nikola> i cant find any of the icon or style packages used in any of these themes -_-
<nikola> cant i do something with the .kth file?
<Dr_willis> lachlan,  if you are whiping out linux.. why are you keeping grub?
<Dr_willis> the .kth files are just like a set of 'to get this theme.. we use these other parts' sort of file nikola
<Jucato> nikola: http://docs.kde.org/userguide/kde-theme.html
<Jucato> Dr_willis: almost done with the Kubuntu version...
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<lachlan> it seems the easist way to do things without a XP cd
<Jucato> I just have to add a special section for KDM themes...
<Mexandrew> Salutations. I need a bit of help concerning Kubuntu and XP.
<Mexandrew> Can someone please help me?
<jseattle> does anyone know what runs widgets in ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> gnome = gdesklets, kde = karamba/superkaramba
<jseattle> thx
<Dr_willis> and they are not the same. :)
<nikola> using the Theme Manager in KDE Control Center
<Dr_willis> there are other widget/desktop things out as well i recall.
<nikola> i dont know where that is
<nikola> ......
<nikola> I got linux working yesterday, im a real n00b, sry
<Jucato> aDesklets
<Mexandrew> I had 98SE on the primary, active partition, but a failed Sp2 updated nuked it, so I decided to install Kubuntu there
<Jucato> nikola: press Alt+F2, type in KControl
<Jucato> nikola: I mean, "kcontrol"
<Dr_willis> nikola,  ya could spend some time learning/reading about the os and all the OTHER neat stuff... then worrying about silly themes. :)
<Mexandrew> but I had my fears, that GRUB wouldn't boot XP since probably my then current boot sector would be gone
<spitwise> run command > kcontrol
<firecrotch> stdin: I'm looking at the instructions for installing Beryl (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy); is there anything different that I have to do since I'm using Kubuntu?
<nikola> ive done some of that :P
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  thats the one launched by the taskbar-applet 'settings' right?
<Mexandrew> I've read that GRUB can boot directly some OSes, I don't know if XP is in that bunch of OSes
<Dr_willis> Mexandrew,  grub can easially boot XP
<Mexandrew> So, can anyone give me any tips, please?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: which is not normally on default Kubuntu installations :P
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  it should be! argh!
<noiesmo> Mexandrew, if you have windowsxp installed and want to install ubuntu it will install grub and you will be able to select ubuntu or xp
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Jucato> Dr_willis: and add more stuff to the panel? no thanks :P
* Dr_willis missed last years "Talk like a Pirate Day"
<noiesmo> Mexandrew, it is recommended to install windows then ubuntu or kubuntu
<Mexandrew> noiesmo: Problem is, I'm not ableto.
<stdin> firecrotch: not really, just follow everything from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BerylOnEdgy#head-793d6ee7eb031a42185b9a87913540d396e3f28f
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i remove the stuff that is there by default. :)
<Jucato> System Settings is good enough for most jobs... you oldies just need to get used to new stuff :P
<firecrotch> stdin: thanks, wish me luck :)
<flaccid> !postgresql
<ubotu> postgresql: object-relational SQL database management system (transitional). In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.21 (edgy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Mexandrew> noiesmo: I had XP, but GRUB didn't recognize it
<stdin> firecrotch: except for the "Add beryl to your session startup" part, then come back :p
* Dr_willis shakes his cane at Jucato  and tells Jucato  to stay off his lawn!
<Mexandrew> on what would be Windows' drive arrangements:
<noiesmo> Mexandrew, odd I have dual boot and ubuntu recognized my xp
<Mexandrew> C: had the destroyed 98SE, which became Kubuntu
<Jucato> :P
<Mexandrew> D and E are data
<Mexandrew> F and G are my CD drives
<Mexandrew> H (on the second HDD, others are on first) is the Windows XP partition
<Mexandrew> and I is another data partition
<Dr_willis> egads....
<Mexandrew> Yes.
<Mexandrew> e-damn-gads. T-T
<Dr_willis> you need to learn how linux and grub  names the drives for a start.
<Mexandrew> I kinda know
<Mexandrew> let me check which is XP
<Mexandrew> give me a second, please
<Dr_willis> 'sudo fdisk -l'   will give some clues
<firecrotch> stdin: I'm getting a warning about a bunch of packages not being authenticated
<Mexandrew> it would be hdb over here
<Mexandrew> argh
<Mexandrew> hdb1
<Mexandrew> but let me try that
<Dr_willis> so you got 2 hard drives.. both are on the same ide 'cable' ?
<Mexandrew> Yes
<Jucato> hdb1 = hd1,0
<Dr_willis> hdb sounds right then. :)
<stdin> firecrotch: did you do this command? " wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -"
<Dr_willis> odd the installer dident see it.
<firecrotch> Yes
<Mexandrew> SHould I paste what sudo fdisk -l gave me?
<Mexandrew> for hdb
<dope> how do i check a harddrive for errors and fix them?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I think you accidentally left a channel
<stdin> firecrotch: you can ignore the warning, and continue
<Dr_willis> dope,  'fsck' command. i normally use a live cd. :)
<dope> that's what i'm doing now
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  slowly closing them out.. getting ready for bed.
<Dr_willis> :)
<firecrotch> stdin: will do
<Jucato> aah
<Jucato> lol
<Jucato> night Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> have to 'taper off' :)
<Jucato> haha
<Mexandrew> Dr_willis: I remember reading how, with some effort, GRUB can directly boot thw kernel and other instructions for some OSes besides Linux
<Mexandrew> I wonder if it would work with XP?
<Dr_willis> Mexandrew,  Huh?  never noticed that feature that way.. or worried about it. :)
<Mexandrew> Hmm, let me try to dig the link...
<Dr_willis> night all.
<Mexandrew> Oh, night.
<dope> i can't unmount these 2 drives
<dope> i know it's umount but then what?
<nikola> well
<nikola> that was interesting
<nikola> it gave me a new background and slightly different windows
<nikola> but the rest is the same
<firecrotch> stdin: Alright, I have it installed now. I'm up to the "Add beryl to your session startup" section
<noiesmo> dope, you'll need livecd or recovery mode might do it as drives cannot be mounted while being used
<stdin> ok
<dope> i'm in a live cd right now
<noiesmo> dope, to fsck that is
<dope> i mounted 2 drives to recover some data and now i want to umount them and use fsck
<stdin> firecrotch: all you need to do there, if you want beryl to auto start, is open konsole, then cd to ~/.kde/Autostart
<stdin> firecrotch: then type: ln -s /usr/bin/beryl-manager .
<Jucato> nikola: because in order for a .kth to completely work, all the "parts" (other themes) that it points to or uses should already be installed
<stdin> firecrotch: (with the dot at the end)
<noiesmo> dope, hmm maybe reboot then they not mounted but you should be able to umount
<Jucato> nikola: meaning, a .kth theme is practically useless if you don't have the matching icons, window decoration, styles, etc. it will only change colors, fonts, and backgrounds
<firecrotch> stdin: then just restart X?
<stdin> firecrotch: yeah, best to logout 1st tho
<firecrotch> Okay
<dope> i'm not sure how to use umount
<dope> and i don't understand the manual
<noiesmo> dope, umount /mount/point
<dope> so umount /media/sda2
<dope> ?
<noiesmo> if thats were you mounted it dope
<Murchadh> dope: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<dope> so it's dev?
<stdin> both work dope
<dope> ok brb
<Murchadh> dope: You can use the device name or mount point.
<Mexandrew> Well
<Mexandrew> I'll try messing with GRUB
<Mexandrew> I already lost XP
<Mexandrew> and if I lose Kubuntu I can simply reinstall
<firecrotch> stdin: everything seems to be fine :)
<noiesmo> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<stdin> firecrotch: do you get the wobbly windows now?
<noiesmo> !dualboot | Mexandrew
<ubotu> Mexandrew: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Murchadh> Mexandrew: Sorry, WinXP is broken?
<firecrotch> stdin: I have no clue what you mean
<dope> ok so all i type is fsck?
<stdin> firecrotch: when you move a window, dose it wobble?
<dope> and that'll fix errors on the disk?
<firecrotch> Nope
<noiesmo> dope, fsck /dev/sdax
<dope> ok
<stdin> firecrotch: do you have the beryl icon in the system tray?
<stdin> (looks like a ruby)
<Mexandrew> Murchadh: Yes, XP is not recognized by GRUB
<dope> beryl was nothing but a hassle for me.  i just gave up on it
<firecrotch> stdin: no icon
<noiesmo> dope, you got ati card
<dope> nvidia
<dope> on both computers
<noiesmo> dope, w00t i have nvidia and beryl works fine little buggy now and then
<stdin> firecrotch: strange, what if you press alt-f2 (to open the run dialog), and in there type: beryl-manager
<dope> mine never worked properly
<noiesmo> dope, :(
<dope> it worked for a bit once but then i got an xserver crash on next restart
<stdin> beryl has always worked for me
<Murchadh> Mexandrew: Can you mount the partition WinXP is on under kubuntu?
<dope> and i never got it to work properly afterwards, my window title bars disappear everytime
<stdin> <-- intel gpu
<Mexandrew> Murchadh: I think it's already mounted
<Mexandrew> SOrry, this is teh second time I've ever played with Kubuntu
<Mexandrew> I can access XP's partition under /media/hdb1
<Mexandrew> so I guess it's mounted
<nikola> how do you instal a beryl theme?
<noiesmo> nikkiana, there actually emerld themes
<Murchadh> Mexandrew: It's all good. At a shell type mount and report back what you get with regard to your WinXP partition.
<noiesmo> nikola, there actually emerld themes
<dope> what's the command to see all the file systems and percent of space they have?
<nikola> i saw that by the extension....
<dope> i think it's df something
<noiesmo> dope, df -h
<dope> that's it
<firecrotch> stdin: beryl started, but I couldn't use my keyboard.  Ctrl + Alt + backspace to kill X, now beryl starts when I login
<dope> wait maybe not
<Mexandrew> That mus the the correct one
<Mexandrew> Ah darn
<stdin> firecrotch: hmm, so now you have the effects?
<Mexandrew> "/dev/hdb1 on /media/hdb1 type ntfs (rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46)"
<firecrotch> stdin: yep.  I love you.  Marry me
<Murchadh> Mexandrew: Does it say /dev/hdb1?
<Mexandrew> yes
<stdin> freeride: sorry, I don't do long distance relationships :p
<Mexandrew> Wait, under Konqueror's file browser you mean?
<ForgeAus> apparently VMWare does can/does provide 3D acceleration (via processor rather than video card driver... somehow)
<Murchadh> Mexandrew: Gimme a minute to check my menu.lst.
<mortici> anyone here have a sony vaio laptop, and have the brightness go up or down on ac in or out?
<firecrotch> stdin: thanks for your help, and thanks for making my very first IRC experience a good one :D
<Mexandrew> Murchadh: Okay. By the way, if I'm going to edit mine... can you tell me how to start Kate as root?
<dope> mortici: that's to save power i think
<mortici> dope, yes i know
<Mexandrew> I tried kdesu Kate, but clearly it won't work
<stdin> freeride: you're welcome :D
<mortici> but it doesn't work on my laptop
<MilhousePunkRock> mortici: IBM ThinkPad here, working brightness change...
<dope> oh
<mortici> MilhousePunkRock, wonderfull, but im on a sony :P
<dope> mine does do that in linux
<dope> i think
<MilhousePunkRock> mortici: Which Kubuntu?
<Mexandrew> I don't know much about linux, this is the second time I've installedit, last time was 5 months ago, and it was Kubuntu breezy (5.10)
<stdin> Mexandrew: kdesu kate should open kate as root
<Mexandrew> This is the reason why I installed it again, 'cause I want to learn how to use it, since it's legal and well, I feel comfortable with it
<MilhousePunkRock> Mexandrew: It's kate not Kate!
<Mexandrew> MilhousePunkRock: Right, I tend to forget about not putting caps
<Jucato> :O
<stdin> :P
<Mexandrew> My bad. *smacks his face on teh desk*
<Mexandrew> But yeah, I've gots tons to learn.
<Jucato> people are so case insensitive :P
<Mexandrew> I'll learn, eventually, I promise.
<Jucato> don't promise. just do :)
<spitwise> heh, from man wipe: THIS IS AN EXTREMELY DANGEROUS THING TO DO.  Be sure to be sober.
<Mexandrew> Might be funny if I tell you, I'm a mexican. And you RARELY see anything different than the comoon stuff (windows) in here
<Mexandrew> common*
<Mexandrew> Almost all PC techs are corrupt.
<Mexandrew> and they do what is best to them
<MilhousePunkRock> Mexandrew: I'm German, although this is the motherland of KDE, someone asked me if "this is the Apple OS"
<Mexandrew> almost all of them who sell new assembled computers distribute pirated copies of Windows.
<MilhousePunkRock> Though I do not even have a very mac-ish look here...
<Mexandrew> MilhousePunkRock: Heh, well, the shinyness and the icons remind me of MacOS X, but I wouldn't confuse them
<Mexandrew> I tell you, people are never told about these things
<mortici> MilhousePunkRock, running edgy 6.10
<stdin> gnome looks more like mac than kde
<Mexandrew> Murchadh: I found this link on Google, might give some clues...
<Mexandrew> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=513476
<MilhousePunkRock> mortici: Do you have that black, barred battery icon in the tray? (guidance power manager)
<Mexandrew> Erm, I just freaked out. Is it normal for Kubuntu to turn off the screen for like 15 seconds if you just adjust the time display?
<stdin> no
<Mexandrew> *freaks out even more*
<Mexandrew> Well, my system is somewhat damaged, so I am glad it didn't explode or anything
<ForgeAus> erm defreak then!
<ForgeAus> stdin if kdocker is installed then kde looks more like mac
<ForgeAus> or can anyhow
<ForgeAus> theres prolly an aqua-like theme for it too
<stdin> kde can look like anything you want :p
<ForgeAus> (whcih could also be true of gnome anyway)
<ForgeAus> ahh but looking like and funtionality are two different beasts right?
<ForgeAus> Apple went after Stardock for their XP theme that made it look like Aqua
<ForgeAus> (I think it was panther before panther was actually released)
<Mexandrew> Hmm, I guess Murchadh is kinda busy
<Mexandrew> I found some instructions, and they shouldn't hurt kubuntu
<Mexandrew> so I'm going to try them
<Murchadh> Mexandrew: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/530/
<Murchadh> Mexandrew: That needs to be added to your /boot/grub/menu.lst , well the last 5 lines of whats in the pastebin.
<Murchadh> Mexandrew: That should boot an XP install on hdb1, Fingers crossed.
<Mexandrew> Oh, thanks, Murchadh
<Mexandrew> Yep, fingers crossed >->
<Jucato> (toes crossed, too, if you want)
<knivage> Hi everyone :)
<firecrotch> Hi knivage
<Rob-West> nixternal u here
* Rob-West is going to bed bbl
<Mexandrew> Well, Going to try Murchadh's fix
<Mexandrew> Wish me luck, I'll be back soon
<knivage> I finally got my Kubuntu 6.10 DVD (woot!) and I just needed some help setting up my Wireless adapter (Realtek RTL8187) which I got with my M2N32 SLI Delux MoBo.
* Murchadh hopes he gets those toes crossed.
<knivage> Apparently Edgy supports it out of the box but I'm not sure how to set it up.
<knivage> Anyone know what to do? I haven't got much experience with Linux.
<Murchadh> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<knivage> Thanks!
<Rob-West> Ubuntu owns
<Rob-West> i like it
* Murchadh has never done the wireless dance....
<Rob-West> ive never messed with wireless
<Rob-West> unless a cordless phone counts
<knivage> So, can all this be adapted to Kubuntu?
<knivage> Where would I go for all these settings?
<Rob-West> go to the networking area
<Rob-West> hang on
<Murchadh> knivage: I think hardware wise, yeah!
<knivage> Okay, thanks :)
<Rob-West> im using the wrong ubuntu
<Rob-West> in in gnome not kde
<knivage> lol :p
<Rob-West> im in *
<Rob-West> so i cant help
<MilhousePunkRock> knivage: Anything that's done on the shell applies to all *buntus
<knivage> ok.
<Rob-West> network settings should be in System -> Administrator -> Network Tools
<Rob-West> atleast thats where its at in gnome
<mexandrew> And as I've said in previous times...
<mexandrew> Oh damnation.
<mexandrew> Murchadh: Didn't Work T-T
<mexandrew> I've got 2 options then
<Murchadh> mexandrew: Did it give you that option at boot time?
<mexandrew> Err, yes, I pressed ESC to see the menu
<mexandrew> option was there, didn't work
<Rob-West> knivage it should be called Networking
<mexandrew> froze at starting up..."
<mexandrew> I can try to do a chkdsk -p and fixbott from Windows XP's install CD
<knivage> okay, I think that I might of been in something before taht listed my wireless adapted and my 2 ethernet ports and they were all active I think but when I goto look at wireless networks the list is empty.
<knivage> im not in linux at the moment so I can't really check.
<fiandre> Hi. how can I retrieve the hostname from an ip? thnks
<mexandrew> or remove Kubuntu, install a fresh XP installation, edit the boot.ini file so my previous, complete XP will boot, then install Kubuntu again, somewhere else so GRUB will see it
<heapme> how can i make it so i can copy files to my ntfs partition (it says it's read only right now)?
<Murchadh> mexandrew: Has windows ever booted with the drive as the second drive on the first ide chain. Was that it's physical location when XP used to work?
<knivage> Well, I think I'll boot up in Kubuntu now and have a look around the networking options :)
<knivage> Thanks for the help :)
<knivage> Cya.
<mexandrew> Murchadh: Yes
<mexandrew> But... well, it's time to risk myself appearing as some sort of knowitall who just pulls things out of nowhere
<mexandrew> First of all, I had 98SE only. On first partition, on first HDD.
<Murchadh> mexandrew: I vaguely recall a /mbr switch for chkdsk or somesuch!
<stdin> fiandre: you can install the 'host' package to do that
<stdin> !host | fiandre
<ubotu> host: utility for querying DNS servers. In component universe, is extra. Version 20000331-9 (edgy), package size 69 kB, installed size 168 kB
<mexandrew> Then, I added XP on first partition on salve, secondary HDD
<mexandrew> slave*
<mexandrew> Then, 98SE got corrupted, so I decide to install Kubuntu there
<mexandrew> and WHAMMO
<mexandrew> Here I am
<fiandre> stdin: thnks
<mexandrew> As I see it, my previous boot loader (XP's) wa socmpletely wiped, and whatever wasin teh MBR replaced by GRUB
<stdin> np fiandre
<mexandrew> Since I deleted my first partition on my first HDD before installing Kubuntu (I did it on the installer's partition assistant thing)
<mexandrew> I guess it's all gone
<Murchadh> mexandrew: Don't go there yet.
<mexandrew> Murchadh: I guess I should try... either way, I'd have to reinstall Kubuntu (or find a way of installing GRUB and configuring it properly)
<mexandrew> Murchadh: Huh?
<Murchadh> mexandrew: First off, you can access the data on the XP partition, right?
<mexandrew> From Kubuntu? Yes, I can.
<mexandrew>  /media/hdb1
<Murchadh> mexandrew: Cool! I would in your situation try putting the XP Drive in as Master and see if you can get it to boot, using repair disk if neccessary. See what happens from there...
<mortici> anyone here running on a sony laptop?
<mexandrew> Hmm, good idea...
<mexandrew> That way, the modification you sent me would work
<mexandrew> As I see it.
<MilhousePunkRock> mortici: If you have that guidance power manager icon in the tray, you should be able to set up the brightness from there, like I was trying to tell you before...
<Murchadh> mexandrew: XP partition likes to be first anyway, so it's a good start.
<mexandrew> heh
<mexandrew> Well, in just a moment I'll try
* Murchadh knows he can demote XP, but he's never managed it....
<deus3> hey, could someone recomend a laptop power manager?  I need something that will maybe sit in the system tray or on the panel and tell me how much power I have left, and give me a warning when its running low
<deus3> right now my computer will actually just stop working suddenly because I had no idea I was running out of power
<mexandrew> Murchadh: Demote?
<mortici> MilhousePunkRock, i have the power manager running
<mortici> and i have it set to lower the brightness, but it doesn't
<MilhousePunkRock> deus3: Guidance Power Manager for example
<mexandrew> Anyway
<mexandrew> must try that solution you gave me
<MilhousePunkRock> mortici: You did hit "apply", didn't you?
<mexandrew> BRB
<deus3> do you know what the apt-get for that is?
<Murchadh> mexandrew: From first to second, or third perhaps in the partition order!
<mortici> MilhousePunkRock, of courwse
<mortici> err course
<MilhousePunkRock> Hmm...
<mortici> how do you adjust your brightness through the konsole?
<MilhousePunkRock> deus3: "sudo apt-get install kde-guidance-powermanager" I guess...
<mortici> i have that installed
<dope> what's the average size buffer most harddrives have now a days?
<deus3> MilhousePunkRock: I seem to have it, but I cant find it anywhere on my system.
<deus3> MilhousePunkRock: is it in the system tray?
<kraut> moin
<MilhousePunkRock> deus3: I think I had that problem too, but I can't remember how I solved it. Should be in the tray, yes...
<ironfroggy> how can i get OOo to use my cups printer?
<deus3> MilhousePunkRock: are you sure you dont remeber?
<MilhousePunkRock> ironfroggy: Can't you just choose it?
<ironfroggy> it doesnt show anything besides "default printer" which doesnt do anything
<ironfroggy> hmm.. unless my cups config is messed up again
<ironfroggy> my printer keeps changing IPs
<MilhousePunkRock> deus3: Might be I entered "guidance-powermanager" or something alike on a shell and it appeared... Do you have power related settings in the System Settings?
<someguy22> can somebody tell me why this sorry excuse for an OS tells me i dont have the right kernel installed to enable the nvidia drivers?
<deus3> MilhousePunkRock: not that I can see
<MilhousePunkRock> someguy22: Most likely your Kernel does not support nvidia?
<someguy22> ahhhh well why the fuck not, it does in all the other distros ive tried
<MilhousePunkRock> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato or DBO
<Balsamic_Chicken> i use kbfx background for panel bar, is there anway to make the panel bar background translucent?
<someguy22> its just an i386 install
<Hobbsee> !language > someguy22
<mortici> damn it i need to edit the acpi power.sh script
<mortici> i just don't know how
<Jucato> someguy22: stop that
<Hobbsee> !nvidia | someguy22
<ubotu> someguy22: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> someguy22: You best go back to "the other distros youve tried"
<someguy22> milhouse, i probably will
<Hobbsee> someguy22: please check that factoid for info on how to install nvidia stuff
<burepe> I just installed 6.10 and the resolution is really low. I had the older one on this comp and it was fine. What can I do to fix that?
<MilhousePunkRock> mortici: Google is your friend, VAIOs are pretty popular so there will be some guide or even an altered power.sh out there for sure
<MilhousePunkRock> deus3: have you tried launching guidance with "guidance-power-manager" ?
<Balsamic_Chicken> burepe if u use nividia, i think u can use call in konsole the nvidia command (something like) nvidia-config to change resolution, i forget exact command, but once u find out, u can man that command and see the example section for what to do =)
<deus3> hold on
<mexandrew> Damnation, once again.
<deus3> It thinks its not a laptop
<mexandrew> "NTLDR is missing"
<burepe> Is there a server install option when installing from the cd?
<deus3> It cant find a battery
<burepe> what is 6.10 called?
<deus3> oh I see
<Murchadh> mexandrew: Sounds fixable!
<mexandrew> Maybe, maybe not.
<mexandrew> What bothers me is that it used to work
<mexandrew> Damn I hate windows
<stdin> burepe: yes there is a server install option and 6.10 is called edgy
<ironfroggy> ok the problem isnt my cups config, so how do i tell OOo where to find the cups server?
<scott> Does anybody know why I would get this message..."Sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting"?
<Sir_Penguin> Hi again, (I was knivage by the way).
<MilhousePunkRock> ironfroggy: usually it's the machine's IP where the printer is connected and port 631
<Murchadh> mexandrew: http://www.computerhope.com/issues/ch000465.htm for starters.
<MilhousePunkRock> If it's a local printer, it should be localhost:631
<burepe> stdin I just installed it and I didn''t see a server option.
<mortici> MilhousePunkRock, found a script finally that works
<mortici> thanks for the help tho :)
<Sir_Penguin> I've been having a look around the wireless settings of Kubuntu and I think I'm getting somewhere except our wireless network uses WPA2 but Kubuntu seems to want to use WEP, is there some way to change the security settings?
<MilhousePunkRock> mortici: No problem
<scott> Can anybody offer some help on an error message?
<ironfroggy> its not a local printer. and the problem isnt me knowing here it is, but how to tell OOo that.
<stdin> burepe: it should be one of the options when you boot from the CD, it may be something like "install a minimal system"
<burepe> If I install the server do I have desktop functions?
<MilhousePunkRock> Sir_Penguin: What I did was turn the encryption down to WEP to start with. Once that was working, I set it back to WPA and edited the network configuration manually...
<stdin> burepe: not by default, it's a text system.
<burepe> so how do I get both easy?
<stdin> burepe: you can use a desktop system as a server
<Sir_Penguin> Okay, thanks. How do I do that second bit you were talking about?
<Sir_Penguin> Manually editing the configuration.
<mexandrew> Murchadh: I guess I should give that a try.
<burepe> I did but it didn't work I couldn't get php working so I reinstalled thinking it would be easier
<beels15> its here a peaple from germany ?
<mexandrew> I hate being so lazy though, and I'm listening to some music I like a lot, so you see how much I want to turn it off right now and start fixing everything ;P
<burepe> hmm... do you know the best way to install a server?
<Murchadh> mexandrew: There's a lot to work through, but a lot of learning. Have a good read while you absorb that music.
<stdin> burepe: the server install CD will let you setup a LAMP server (LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP), or you can look at this page for help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<beels15> ist hir jemand aus Deutschland ?
<burepe> Yeah that is the faq i used
<stdin> !de | beels15
<ubotu> beels15: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mexandrew> Murchadh: Heh, yeah. Someday I'll be able to master Kubuntu. ANyhoo, I'm off to try this new fix
<deus3> MilhousePunkRock: I have acpi turned off because kubuntu woudnt start on my dell otherwise.  Is that the same problem you had?
<Murchadh> mexandrew: Good Luck!
<beels15> rcht herzlichen Dank
<beels15> und ein frohes neues Jahr nachtrglich
<MilhousePunkRock> deus3: Not really, I was having issues with ACPI though...
<stdin> !de > beels15
<deus3> apparently acpi controls all the power management stuff in laptops... poweroff, batterys, screen brightness, etc
<MilhousePunkRock> deus3: Indeed... If it's disabled, you won't get any laptop specific stuff...
<Sir_Penguin> Well, I'll try changing to WEP for now, see if I get anywhere, thanks for the help :D
<deus3> yeah, Id like to figure out why it didnt work... tommarow.
<deus3> goodnight
<stdin> burepe: you could ask in #php or ##php for php help
<stdin> burepe: or you can just use the server install cd
<burepe> I was on it for days. No one could figure out what the problem is. Too late now I reinstalled already.  Now I got to fix the resolution.
<Balsamic_Chicken> do u guys know if there's a webcam channel? i tried webcam, there's no such channel, and i was the only one there lol i'm trying to get logitech quickcam 5000 pro to work, some people have it working in mandriva, i use kubuntu, so i'm a little lost =)
<burepe> thanks though
<stdin> burepe: look at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto for resolution help
<stdin> !webcam | Balsamic_Chicken
<ubotu> Balsamic_Chicken: webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<burepe> stdin Thanks but I don't have a video card.
<stdin> burepe: console resolution then?
<burepe> No
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin mine is logitech quickcam 5000, are u sure that's gonna work, it's not supported but some people have it working, i've followed almost every guide on google, but most of them seems to be leaving out obvious but important steps here and there, and i downloaded a bunch of stuff, i just don't know how to pull them together
<stdin> burepe: what do you mean you don't have a video card then?
<burepe> do all computers have video cards? I thought only like gamers and stuff
<burepe> no?
<burepe> ok sorry
<stdin> burepe: it'll probably be an intergrated one, but the instructions are the same
<burepe> Thanks
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: I don't have a webcam, so I don't know, but take a look at the guide to try
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin ...
<Balsamic_Chicken> :)
<mortici> another question, do you guys get the OSD through kde for brightness up/down?
<frojnd> !osd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about osd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mexandrew> And for the third time, damnation.
<mexandrew> But oh well
<mexandrew> I've come up with a nasty solution, but right now I'm bored, and sleepy
<mexandrew> so tomorrow I'll have to fix this
<frojnd> have a nice dream
<mexandrew> Thanks
<mexandrew> and please thanks Murchadh and Dr_Willis on my behalf
<mexandrew> thank*
<mexandrew> good night everyone
<frojnd> its morninge here.. :P
<jan__> Hi all... regarding the OSD for brightness: nope, I don't have any
<frojnd> what's osd (blush)
<jan__> On Screen Display
<frojnd> aa
<frojnd> I got lcd monitor and I just love it, no sun reflexion :)
<frojnd> ok a little
<dbase13> good morning
<burepe> stdin that faq has a command to redo the auto detect but it is for dapper can I use it even for edgy?
<stdin> burepe: yes
<ReFF> i just spend my night switching from ubuntu to kubuntu... pretty cool :-) but i have a little problem
<ReFF> when i open konqueror
<mohd> hello all
<burepe> It says after that just hit ok a bunch of times, but the questions seem pretty important. like what driver and keyboard layout. should I just go with it? am i getting to the right screen?
<ReFF> when i open konqueror and try to open the path "/" (which should normally give me root folder, including /bin, /boot,...) i get an empty folder
<burepe> amount of memory to be used by video card? Just leave it blank?
<ReFF> anyone?
<stdin> burepe: yes, you can just hit enter, it uses the ones you already have, you only need to change the part about the resolution
<stdin> ReFF: you on edgy?
<ReFF> yep
<burepe> ok thanks
<ReFF> since tonight
<stdin> that's why then, they are just hidden :p
<ReFF> (i am at work now, on windows, so i can't try anything)
<ReFF> yeah, i taught that in first place 2
<stdin> you can look at the wiki page
<stdin> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ReFF> omg
<ReFF> sorry for the noobish question
<ReFF> :-)
<ReFF> and thanx
<stdin> it wasn't well announced, so most people didn't know
<stdin> the "feature" wont be in the next release tho
<stdin> because everyone hated it :p
<burepe> stdin which resolution should I use. I was at 800-600. so 1024-768 is prob ok right?
<Jucato> "wasn't well announced"? It wasn't announced at all :P
<ReFF> hehe
<stdin> Jucato: well, yeah :p
<ReFF> anyways, i figured i'd give KDE a chance
<stdin> burepe: yeah, 1024x768 sounds good
<burepe> One question, why would it auto detect it this time but not during the install. After the intall there were 2 settings, one being 800-600, but now there were 3 and 1024-768 was already selected.
<ubuntu> anyone know of a program to convert mp3's to ACC
<stdin> burepe: no idea, it worked for me (tm)
<burepe> oh magic!
<burepe> got it
<burepe> nice
<burepe> you know your stuff
<frojnd> hello guys.. I have edgy and ge force FX 5500 I wanna to install drivers...
<burepe> uh-oh!
<stdin> !nvidia | frojnd
<ubotu> frojnd: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<burepe> stdin when I got to the log in it was in the right resolution but after it loaded all I get i a beige screen
<burepe> no gui
<stdin> burepe: try pressing ctrl-alt-BackSpace
<stdin> to restart X
<burepe> nothing
* Rob-West is going to bed so be back later
<frojnd> and why the F my cpu works with 100% when I use firefox :S and only when I use firefox...
<burepe> that was what brought me to  the log in
<frojnd> I am checking this with gkrellm
<burepe> frojnd: I heard about that problem before. I think it is a know issue
<frojnd> hm..
<frojnd> so where are you ppl haveing prob with firefox?
<stdin> burepe: do you see the KDM screen when you go to login?
<ubuntu> !ACC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ACC - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burepe> I am in a loop back to the log in screen now
<stdin> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC
<stdin> burepe: is it KDM?
<stdin> burepe: the kubuntu login screen?
<burepe> no It is gnome. I just installed from the ubuntu cd
<burepe> ubuntu log in screen
<stdin> burepe: which session did you choose, kde or gnome?
<ReFF> you're in a Kubuntu channel burepe :-)
<burepe> i know. I just reinstalled from a ubuntu cd. I figured I should fx the screen resolution first and that problem would not be version dependant
<burepe> stdin right now there is only gnome
<stdin> if gnome isn't starting (just goes back to gdm login screen), then the people in #ubuntu can help more than me
<BlackPhoenixx> burepe: just go to TTY1 -> Ctrl+Alt+F1 -> Login -> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ReFF>  i wonder why the developers just hid the folders in root
* flaccid drinks bundy
<stdin> maybe because it confuses new users
<Jucato> ReFF: you read the wiki page?
<ReFF> partially
<flaccid> any ipw2200/wpa users here?
<ReFF> i'm a new user, and believe me, i was more confused by having no folders in root than that i would have been if there had been a whole bunch of them :-)
<burepe> BlackPhoenixx: thanks. Um I am there now but there is something messed that I did last time I was doing this to make it go crazy. What part do you think it was? I had low screen resolution at 800-600 so I re did this and it auto-detected 1024-728. After that the log in was the right resolution but I kept looping back. What setting did I miss?
<ReFF> @Jucato: why?
<Jucato> ReFF: coz it sort of explains why it was done (hidding some of the folders), iirc
<ReFF> ow
<stdin> from wiki page: "This feature was added to simplify navigation of the file system by only showing directories which contain user files."
<ReFF> i got that page open
<ReFF> yeah, ok, i read that part
<ReFF> it's not much of an explanation imo... but ok: yeah, i read it ;-)
<Jucato> the intention/goal was noble... but the implementation leaves something to be desired... imho
<burepe> Ok, I am back to the same problem
<ReFF> :-)
<stdin> burepe: it seems to be a gnome problam
<stdin> *problem
<riccardo_> hi, I've recorded a cd but unfortunately too fast and now some files could not read, there is a solution?
<ReFF> i just switched from Ubuntu 6.06 to Kubuntu 6.10 tonight (instead of getting some sleep before work)
<stdin> riccardo_: only if it's a rewritable cd
<stdin> riccardo_: otherwise you now have a new coaster
<riccardo_> no but it's not important to use another cd just i need to read this files now
<ReFF> and it was really going well, until i had to look for my root folders for 20 minuts
<ReFF> it was about 5.40 in the morning, so it made me gave up :-)
<ReFF> caught a good hour of sleep thaough
<ReFF> hehe
<ReFF> -a
<riccardo_> exist any software that recover my cd ?
<riccardo_> there are only two files that i can't read
<burepe> I just asked on #ubuntu.
<ReFF> what do you mean with 'recoring a cd'?
<burepe> thanks
<BlackPhoenixx> burepe: wanted to change to PM but i'm not registerd yet, so the main scren wil have to do
<burepe> join #burepe
<flaccid> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riccardo_> I'm trying to create a folder in my desktop and i can copy all the files except thi two files help me please :(
<stdin> ReFF: I'm thinking he meant burnt a CD
<mortici> how do i add modules to autoload at startup?
<riccardo_> yes burnt a cd
<Jucato> please keep support questions and answers in the main channel as much as possible.
<riccardo_> but probably too fast
<ReFF> he said 'recovering a cd'
<stdin> mortici: add them to /etc/modules  ,one module per line
<riccardo_> reff sorry for my bad english try to understand me
<riccardo_> i need to open this two files that result like corrupt
<ReFF> no problem riccardo, english is not my language either
<riccardo_> i'm italian
<ReFF> have you tried copying them to your hard drive?
<stdin> ReFF: that's what he's trying to do
<riccardo_> yes i have, and i can copy all the files except these two files
<ReFF> ow, i tried he was opening directly from the cd
<frojnd> how do I know what linux do I have installed?
<ReFF> had that problem too with cd's, but i never got it solves
<frojnd> I know it's edgy, don't know what it is 64bit or 32bit
<riccardo_> kubuntu
<ReFF> solved
<riccardo_> kde
<frojnd> if I uname -a: Linux umbrella 2.6.17-10-generic #2 SMP Tue Dec 5 22:28:26 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<ReFF> did you write that cd with the same distro?
<riccardo_> now with windows vista and nero burning rom
<riccardo_> :(
<riccardo_> i have burnt the cd
<ReFF> ow
<ReFF> :-s
<riccardo_> :(((
<ReFF> i haven't even installed vista yet... it's to demanding for my hardware
<riccardo_> and i haven't a backup about these files
<stdin> riccardo_: there is an Itallian kubuntu support channel if you feel more comfortable speaking italian, #kubuntu-it
<riccardo_> thanks but there isn't anyone that can help me
<stdin> frojnd: you have the 32bit version (shown my the i686 part)
<riccardo_> i will try to find something with google...
<riccardo_> :(
<ReFF> i fear there isn't really a solution for your problem riccardo
<frojnd> stdin: ok
<stdin> riccardo_: you probably can't recover the files, the files weren't burnt correctly
<riccardo_> reff i know but... I have no idea how to do :(
<Werdnum> is the kubuntu version of amarok compiled with the MTP plugin?
<frojnd> stdin: so I have to install: linux-restricted-modules-686
<frojnd> for my nvidia..
<riccardo_> stdin I was reading about softwares that maybe recover cd
<scott> need help with an error message
<riccardo_> because these files are in the cd
<stdin> frojnd: yes, or you can use 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`'
<riccardo_> only if i try to copy say error
<riccardo_> bye bye and thanks @ all
<scott> my computer gives me an error shortly after using mp3 software
<stdin> bye riccardo_
<ReFF> ciao Riccardo
<stdin> and good luck
<sleepy543> where can I find the file manager in kubuntu 6.06?
<ReFF> yep, hope you get your prob fixed
<ReFF> sleepy: konqueror
<Jucato> sleepy543: it's Konqueror
<sleepy543> thanks
<ReFF> :-)
<scott> Can anybody help me with my error message?
<Jucato> sleepy543: Konqueror is file manager and web browser. to launch it as a file manager, click on the system menu button on the taskbar and select Home or whatever the choices there
<stdin> scott: what's the error tho?
<Werdnum> scott: they could help you if you gave a succinct description of the problem, including the actual error, in one message
<scott> Sound server fatal error: cpu overload aborting
<stdin> I have never seen that error before, scott
<scott> that's not good
<scott> It comes about 20sec to 1min after I begin playing music with amarok
<m0ns00n> Anyone else experience that contact crashes all the time?
<m0ns00n> kontact sorry
<Jucato> not here..
<m0ns00n> Jucato: Do you use the calendar?
<m0ns00n> Jucato: And the todo list etc
<Jucato> yep
<m0ns00n> Wierd
<m0ns00n> When I click from calendar to mail and then calendar, it crashes
<Jucato> Koncact with KMail, KOrganizer, Akregator, and BasKet
<m0ns00n> Try to click on summary, then mail, inbox, summary and calendar
<Jucato> no crash
<m0ns00n> Wierd
<m0ns00n> here it does crash
<m0ns00n> Could perhaps be amd64 issues?
<m0ns00n> Also kwin crashes sometimes when using contacts
<Jucato> ah.. probably... I'm not on 64-bit
<ReFF> doesn't crash here eiter, but i'm not on 64-bit either
<frojnd> if I wanna in one command remove some package and install another how can I do that?? sudo apt-get remove 1 install 2 ?
<bele_> command1; command2   works....
<frojnd> so: sudo apt-get remove 1; install 2 ?
<frojnd> or: sudo apt-get remove 1; sudo apt-get install 2 ?
<stdin> like, sudo apt-get remove 1; sudo apt-get install 2
<bele_> not quite ... yes secord should be correct
<Jucato> sudo apt-get remove 1 && sudo apt-get install 2
<stdin> same, but different
<Jucato> the difference is that with ;, the 2nd command gets executed regardless of whether the 1st command successfully finishes
<Jucato> with && the 2nd command only executes if the 1st finished correctly
<stdin> yes, isn't bash great :p
<ReFF> hehe
<ReFF> sweet
<ReFF> didn't know that eiter
<ReFF> either
<llutz> stdin: if you find bash great, start using zsh :)
<stdin> you can do 'command 1 && command 2 || command 3' which will execute command 1 and, if it fails, command 3 will be executed, but if it didn't fail command2 will run
<Jucato> of course, you couldn't do that with apt-get :)
<frojnd> but eith?
<frojnd> with
<Jucato> any other command... you can't run more than 1 apt-get process simultaneously
<stdin> you can do it with any command, it's just not too useful with apt-get
<stdin> Jucato: it won't run apt-get more than once at the same time
<llutz> Jucato: command-list wit && / || do not run simultaneously
<Jucato> oh yeah.. I was thinking of &
<Jucato> sorry lol
<llutz> tiny difference
<stdin> think of it as a simple form of and if statement
<stdin> s/and/an/
<Jucato> yeah
<stdin> except in that example, command 3 will run if command1 OR command2 fail
<stdin> shell scripting is fun :p
<jpiccolo> anyone using conky?
<frojnd> after I restart my X... If I won't be able to come in GUI or even in linux... How can I come in some kind of not graphic or safe mode (while rebooting) so I will be able to backup xorg.conf ??
<frojnd> before*
<frojnd> that I wasn't able to come in linux happned before... and I install my kubuntu all over again :S
<stdin> frojnd: in the grub menu there is a recovery or single user mode, that's what you want
<frojnd> k
<frojnd> let's restart
<matthew> I wonder if genii is dead?
<zeek> after playing around with xgl and beryl I can no longer use my V and B keys with out hitting shift, does anyone know how to fix this?
<matthew> zeek, try seperating your fingers. that way you can hit each key individually.
<ReFF> wow, thats a weird problem
<stdin> haven't seen genii since yesterday
<ReFF> you guys here every day?
<matthew> ReFF, pretty much
<matthew> I try to be, at least...
<zeek> matthew: try not answering questions you don't know the answer to
<stdin> I'm normally here
<matthew> although my most used phrase is "sorry, no idea"...lol.
<noiesmo> have a amd am2 3800+ wanna install ubuntu would it be better to install 32bit for apps/drivers than 64bit ubuntu and would there be a noticeable difference between 32bit and 64bit ubuntu?
<matthew> zeek, it's 1:30 AM here, haven't slept for about 20 hours. I'm entitled to a little fun...I was just kidding. Can't take a joke?
<sleepy543> I installed planet penguin, it's not in the games section, where did it go?
<zeek> not when it's 3:30am here and I'm trying to code and can't use V and B with out hitting shift
<stdin> noiesmo: the only advantages with 64bit over 32bit (that I know of), is if you have 4GB+ RAM and/or need very accurate math
<matthew> sleepy543, try typing planetpenguin in the terminal...
<noiesmo> stdin, cool thanks
<zeek> is there a way I can reBind them to work normal?
<matthew> zeek, sorry, no idea
<ReFF> that's a really weird problem
<sleepy543> says "bash: planetpenguin-racer: command not found
<stdin> sleepy543: it's under games -> arcade -> Planet Penguin Racer for me
<stdin> sleepy543: and the command to run it is "ppracer"
<sleepy543> thanks it works but how do I add it to arcade, it's not there but the command works
<stdin> sleepy543: it'll probably show after a logout and login
* noiesmo thanks everyone for feedback
<stdin> sleepy543: or you could kill and restart kicker
<wildchild> how do I check if graphic drivers are installed
<noiesmo> wildchild, lsmod and alos see logs /var/logs/Xorg.0.log
<noiesmo> */alos/also
<fiandre> Hi. i'm trying to use minicom. in the configuration menu the serial device results as /dev/tt8 . how can y verify if this is correct? I mean: how can i verify which exact /dev/ttxx corresponds to the attched modem? thnks
<sleepy543> not familiar with kicker, how do I do that?
<stdin> sleepy543: from the run dialog, you can type: killall kicker && kicker
<stdin> !kicker
<ubotu> kicker: desktop panel for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 1953 kB, installed size 5808 kB
<Jucato> what seems to be the problem?
<Jucato> oh...
<Jucato> sleepy543: run this command in Konsole. Ignore the errors: kbuildsycoca
<Jucato> that would update your menu
<stdin> konsole or the run dialog
<stdin> it works in both
<Jucato> :)
<james> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<dbase13> wtf
<ReFF> got weird problems with mIRC here
<stdin> eww, mirc
<stdin> :p
<ReFF> hehe
<ReFF> yes, at work i use a wintel laptop
<stdin> can't you do a sneaky dual boot install? :p
<jpiccolo> what do i have to do to see my cpu temp
<ReFF> i don't have to do it sneaky :-)
<sleepy543> did kbuildsycoca, didn't work
<ReFF> but i'd rather keep things separated
<Jucato> hm...
<stdin> ReFF: makes you appreciate kubuntu more :p
<ReFF> i have a transport company with 2 other people... one of them has written a fully integrated program, which only runs on windows
<ReFF> thereby, using Kubuntu for work at this stage would be inconvenient
<stdin> ReFF: have you tried it in wine tho?
<ReFF> not yet, but i definitely wil
<stdin> sleepy543: did you try killing kicker and restarting it?
<ReFF> will
<ReFF> just need some time to get used to kubuntu, than i might just install as a dual boor
<sleepy543> i'll try again
<vado> Bonjour
<ReFF> thing is: i have a sony vaio T3, very nice an ultra-portable
<ReFF> but not so strong processor
<stdin> !fr | vado
<ubotu> vado: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<vado> fuck off stdin
<ReFF> vado, he's just trying to help you
<stdin> that's what you get whan you say bonjour
<fiandre> Hi. i'm trying to use minicom. in the configuration menu the serial device results as /dev/tt8 . how can y verify if this is correct? I mean: how can i verify which exact /dev/ttxx corresponds to the attched modem? thnks
<ReFF> il veut te diriger vers un channel francais, pour que tu puisse etre aider
<ReFF> aid
<mortici> how do i disable a module from loading, and how do i get a /dev device to have a certain chmod setting at bootup?
<ReFF> :-)
<vado> ReFF: j'en ai aps besoin
<sleepy543> stdin, nope both ways didn't work
<ReFF> bon, ice on parle anglais... c'est tout
<mortici> anyone?
<stdin> sleepy543: you can add it to the menu manually
<sleepy543> ok, how do I do that? :)
<vado> ReFF: il ne vont pas me dire a a chaque fois que je dit bonjour j'espere
<stdin> sleepy543: right click on the games menu and choose "Edit Menu"
<sleepy543> k
<ReFF> vado, english please ;-)
<vado> si je leur dit "mdsfjijsd" il vont me faire "lesingeblanc | vado" ?
<mortici> how do i remove a module from autoloading at bootup?
<sleepy543> now what?
<stdin> mortici: add the module name to the bottom of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<stdin> sleepy543: click on the arcade sub menu, and then click File -> New Item
<ReFF> what is the command to chat with someone in private?
<stdin> ReFF: /msg NickName Message
<mortici> stdin, if a module makes a /dev/foo there is no way to set a permanent chmod setting unless i put that module built into the kernel correct?
<vado> query i think
<stdin> mortici: you would have to edit/create a udev rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/
<ReFF> do you peolple see the msg is sent to vado?
<stdin> mortici: but I can't help further than that, you can ask in ##linux maybe
<stdin> ReFF: no, only you and vado see it
<mortici> stdin, thanks
<stdin> no problem,  mortici
<ForgeAus> the thing I don't like about Linux so much is that so much has to be done on the command line
<ReFF> cant i just click on a nickname in the right margin or something? i think i remember something like that from a couple years ago, when i downloaded a lot tru irc
<ForgeAus> like its all patched together or something
<ReFF> ow, it does :-)
<ReFF> just double-click
<stdin> :p
<stdin> ForgeAus: most things can be done in gui, but more advanced things need command line
<ForgeAus> like installing software that isn't listed in Adept for example
<stdin> ForgeAus: you can install deb packages from a gui
<ForgeAus> yeah deb's are easy
<ForgeAus> its tar.gz's or whatever else... some things only come as a .rpm or somethign
<ForgeAus> I guess .rpms are ok becasue  you can convert them to .debs...
<sleepy543> Is there a place to download more icons? Missing nvidia icon
<ForgeAus> still thats no solution for a .tar.gz
<stdin> ForgeAus: you mean apps you need to compile?
<stdin> sleepy543: search google images maybe?
<ForgeAus> stdin, apparently
<ForgeAus> well actually the one I just toyed with frostwire is java doesn't need recompiling lol ...
<ForgeAus> but then I'm not using kubuntu to do it in either
<ReFF> @ sleepy543: simple Nvidia Icon?
<ForgeAus> (I'm sure I had sun java showing up in Adept there somewhere
<stdin> ForgeAus: yeah, java (the sun java one) is in multiverse
<ReFF> @ sleepy543: http://faaast-eddie.com/images/art/icon-nvidia.png
<ReFF> this is a nice icon for nvidia
<ReFF> ;-)
<pedro> Hello ;)
<pedro> I recently upgrade from Kubuntu dapper to edgy
<ForgeAus> because its free but under a different liscence right? (and not supported by ubuntu technically...
<ReFF> is that what you were looking for Sleepy?
<ForgeAus> awesome pedro :) edgy is nice...
<pedro> everything was good but now I have 37 packages that don't upgrade
<ForgeAus> fiesty willb e nicer :)
<pedro> I don't know why
<pedro> any help?
<pedro> yes, it is ForgeAus
<stdin> ForgeAus: it was because sun changed the licence (this was before it went GPL) so it could be redistributed
<pedro> I also installed nvidia driver to install too beryl
<stdin> pedro: how did you upgrade
<pedro> with apt-get
<pedro> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pedro> I had to do it twice
<pedro> But everything seems to be all right
<ReFF> pedro, is that the way to upgrade to efty?
<stdin> try sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<pedro> mmm
<stdin> aptitude is a bit more advanced
<pedro> I have some problems with aptitude
<pedro> It is a problem that I have a time ago
<pedro> when I try to do anything with aptitude, it try to delete a lot of packages that I usually use
<pedro> I don't know why
<stdin> do you have the package kubuntu-desktop installed?
<pedro> wait a moment
<pedro> no, it is not installed
<stdin> you need to have it installed
<dillinger> hi, can someone tell me how can i accept a disclaimer with adept . im pressing return but its not doing nothing ???
<pedro> ok
<pedro> I am going to try it
<stdin> that was why aptitude was wanting to remove everything
<stdin> dillinger: short answer, you can't, you have to do it from konsole
<dillinger> stdin: ok, can you please tell me how to do it from the konsole, sorry for being lame but its my first time with linux
<pedro> I have some problems of dependency
<pedro> ...
<stdin> dillinger: what package are you trying to install?
<pedro> when I try to install kubuntu-desktop with aptitude
<dillinger> do i have to run apt-get dist upgrade ??
<dillinger> its an upgrade for vmware player
<stdin> pedro: try with apt-get
<mortici> if a file has attribs crw-rw-r what is the mode #'s?
<pedro> it says it couldn't find the package kubuntu-desktop
<stdin> dillinger: open konsole (Kmenu -
<pedro> ?
<mortici> 665?
<stdin> opps
<dillinger> i get adept_updater tellin me to update it, but i have this disclaimer that i cannot accept
<saree> stdin it worked
<sleepy543> thanks for your help :)
<dillinger> OK its already opened
<stdin> dillinger: open konsole (Kmenu -> System -> kinsole)
<stdin> ok
<ReFF> do you like the icon sleepy?
<stdin> dillinger: in konsole type: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ReFF> stdin, is that the command to upgrade to the latest version of kubuntu?
<dillinger> Ok its done
<stdin> mortici: 664
<dillinger> i can now accept it
<dillinger> thanks a lot really stdin
<stdin> ReFF: no, just updates all the packages to the latest version for in (for example) dapper
<stdin> dillinger: you're welcome :)
<dillinger> really thks a lot, i appreciate that
<saree> how do i change my repositories from dapper to edgy so i have a edgy machine?
<Jucato> !upgrade | saree
<ubotu> saree: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<saree> or i9s feisty worth trying?
<BlackPhoenixx> easy
<Jucato> saree: upgrading from Dapper to Edgy is not as easy as it seems....
<Jucato> honestly
<ReFF> when the new Kubuntu will be out, can we simply upgrade, or do we have to install it again
<ReFF> ?
<stdin> feisty is not stable, go with edgy
<saree> its a test machine so im willing to try feisty
<BlackPhoenixx> edit /etc/apt/sources/list replace all 'dapper' entries with edgy
<Jucato> ReFF: 2007 April
<BlackPhoenixx> then run sudo apt-get update
<Jucato> saree: to get to feisty from Dapper, you need to upgrade to Edgy first
<stdin> ReFF: you can update, look at the link above
<BlackPhoenixx> then sudo apt-get upgrade
<BlackPhoenixx> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BlackPhoenixx> and you got edgy
<ReFF> ok, thanx
<stdin> ReFF: it will be a similar process to that
<ReFF> :-)
<Jucato> BlackPhoenixx: there are known issues with upgrading from Dapper to Edgy
<ReFF> ok
<BlackPhoenixx> really, never had any problem
<ReFF> good to know, because i hate when al the tweaking would be lost if i chose to upgrade to feisty
<Jucato> you haven't been reading the news then :)
<ReFF> ?
<stdin> I had a couple dependenvy problems with apt-get, but aptitude was great at upgrading dapper -> edgy
<saree> jucato i will upgrade to edgy then i will ask for how to upgrade to feisty
<Jucato> not you ReFF :)
<Jucato> saree: upgrading from edgy to feisty is a bit easier, like how BlackPhoenixx described it
<astan> hm. what does it mean that a package is "kept back" when i do an apt-get upgrade ? (my koffice package is kept back).
<stdin> saree: just don't expect a rock solid system from feisty yet
<ReFF> i won't upgrade until it's stable anyway :-)
<BlackPhoenixx> astan: then you will have to do an sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stdin> astan: try with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jucato> in most cases, it's actually better to do dist-upgrade... the GUI package managers actually use dist-upgrade for the regular updates...
<BlackPhoenixx> dist-upgrade (stands for distribution upgrade)
<astan> BlackPhoenixx stdin: okay. thank you.. but what does it _mean_? ;)
<astan> that it is kept back that is.. and why is it kept back?
<astan> (i installed the koffice package from the deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/koffice-161 edgy main repository).
<stdin> astan: there is info on that in 'man apt-get'
<Jucato> astan: dist-upgrade worked?
<pedro> I still am tryin to solve my problem with aptitude
<astan> stdin: ah. alright. i'll check that.
<pedro> It is a dependency problem with kubuntu-desktop
<astan> Jucato: haven't tried yet. i'll read the manpage first.
<BlackPhoenixx> kept back means or some other pachage depends on it and for safety it is being kept back, (kept-back, not being updated) if you do an dist-upgrade everything including system vital packages like for example glibc are being updated
<pedro> it says that kubuntu-desktop depends from xorg but it cannot be installed
<pedro> any help?
<Jucato> pedro: did you follow that wiki about upgrading?
<pedro> not exactly...
<astan> BlackPhoenixx: okay. should i enter some lower runlevel before doing dist-upgrade? like.. not running KDE and everything while updating?
<BlackPhoenixx> follow the wiki it will explain a lot
<BlackPhoenixx> astan: is good that you think about it
<Jucato> astan: kept back usually means that something cannot be upgraded because it depends on something that isn't installed. "upgrade" doesn't install new stuff, it only upgrades installed packages. "dist-upgrade" upgrades installed packages and installs new dependencies if needed
<BlackPhoenixx> of course it will be better
<stdin> i think that may be the name change from xserver-xorg-deiver* to xserver-xorg-video*
<pedro> But I cannot follow the wiki now....
<pedro> I did the upgrading yet
<astan> okay guys. i think i get the picture now. thanks!
<BlackPhoenixx> you're welcome
<pedro> and what can I do about the change in the name?
<astan> just one more thing, so should i at least not have X+KDE running while doing the dist-upgrade?
<saree> what does this mean?
<saree> kdesu: cannot connect to X server
<stdin> pedro: well aptitude should deal with it, but you can try installing xserver-xorg-video-all with apt-get: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-all
<BlackPhoenixx> astan: that is always a good idee, technicaly it cannot hurt but it is better to go to runlevel 3
<BlackPhoenixx> BRB
<pedro> let's try
<astan> BlackPhoenixx: okay, back in a while then.
<stdin> astan: with normal dist-upgrade it shouldn't matter, but if you age going from dapper to edgy, then it's best not to have X running
<pedro> it says that package is its recently version
<stdin> pedro: try installing xorg
<stdin> sudo apt-get install xorg
<pedro> ok
<pedro> I think we are closing to the problem
<ReFF> what is X?
<pedro> xorg depends from libgl1-mesa-glx but it cannot be installed
<pedro> I come back in a minute
<stdin> dependency problems are hell, that's why I don't use a RPM system
<stdin> ReFF: it's the server that lets you see graphics, KDE runs on top of X
<ReFF> ow :-)
<saree> if im going to upgrade from dapper to edgy is ok to do it from X? will it stop it working?
<stdin> saree: I don't think it will stop working, but it's best not to have X running (but I've never tried upgrading distributions with X running)
<ReFF> man, i wanna go home and play with edgy, but i got so much work here
<exceswater> hi all
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> can somebody help me to install mplayer on kubuntu please
<saree> i guess im going to be the 1 to try coz i dont know how to use linux without x
<Jucato> !mplayer | exceswater
<ubotu> exceswater: mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> exceswater: For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<exceswater> 10x people
<exceswater> :d
<exceswater> me is noob
<exceswater>  :D
<exceswater> that's why i bother people
<stdin> saree: if you have used konsole before, it's the same, but in full screen :p
<exceswater> :d
<ubuntu_> hihi
<ubuntu_> hahaa
<ubuntu_> im on a livecd, isn't that awesome
<saree> i have used konsole before but only copy and paste
<exceswater> aaa
<exceswater> yap
<saree> can i be on irc and use my comp without x?
<exceswater> about live cd
<stdin> well the upgrade instructions are all commandline
<ubuntu_> live cd pwns
<ubuntu_> so does my nick
<ubuntu_> :D
<exceswater> i found somehow on internet ... about kinda live cd
<stdin> saree: you can use irssi to use IRC on the commandline
<exceswater> but it can be done with memory stick
<exceswater> do u know about it ?
<ubuntu_> whaaat?!
<exceswater> yes
<exceswater> you just download a 50 megs file
<exceswater> burn it on a disk
<exceswater> and after that install it on a memory stick
<exceswater> usb memory stick
<ReFF> cool
<exceswater> and if u need your kubuntu... just find a computer
<exceswater> plug your memory stick
<exceswater> and turn on computer
<exceswater> and so you have linux
<stdin> if you can boot from it, you have have a 'live' system on it
<exceswater> but i dunno how to do it
<exceswater> D
<exceswater> :D
<ReFF> I think you mean knoppix
<exceswater>  i even heard about LINUX on XBOX
<exceswater> no problem
<ReFF> don't know an other OS that does that
<pedro> well
<ReFF> yeah, on Xbox is possible
<pedro> I am back again
<ubuntu_> whats everybodys browser of choice
<exceswater> even if LINUX on XBOX is kinda "blaphemy"
<exceswater> :D
<ubuntu_> i cannot stand Konqueror
<ReFF> firefox
<exceswater> even if LINUX on XBOX is kinda "blasphemy"
<Jucato> guys, let's stay on topic, shall we?
<pedro> I am seeing that my proble is a dependency problem with libgl1
* stdin has linux on his ipod
* ubuntu_ has linux on his router
<stdin> my PC is a router
<exceswater> lol pplz
<ubuntu_> yeah well screw you
<ubuntu_> lol
<exceswater> i have linux on my Nokia 9500
<exceswater> :D
<ubuntu_> linux pwns
<exceswater> this kinda owns u
<ubuntu_> i wish i knew more abou tit
<ubuntu_> about it*
<exceswater> my penguin is better than your penguin
<stdin> pedro: will aptitude fix it?
<Jucato> pedro: can you install libgl1?
<noiesmo> trying to boot kubuntu on amd am2 3800+ and it gets to adding live users and just stops
<Sir_Penguin> Well, I am a penguin :p
<Sir_Penguin> Hah!
<flaccid> i have linux on my anus
<pedro> when I try to do aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> beat that
<pedro> the result is..
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Sir_Penguin> I don't WANT to beat that.
<Sir_Penguin> SOrry.
<pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=955134080
<exceswater> sorry
<exceswater> :D
<flaccid> its shit to update, but runs well otherwise
<Jucato> ah python problems...
<emanuele> ciao a tutti
<Jucato> !upgrade
<ubotu> See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<emanuele> quale il canale di aiuto italiano?
<ubuntu_> some people have told me to go with dapper drake instead of edgy eft
<ubuntu_> whyyyyyyyyyy
<Jucato> !it | emanuele
<ubotu> emanuele: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<emanuele> thanks you :)
<ReFF> #Kubuntu-it
<Jucato> !upgrade | pedro
<ubotu> pedro: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Jucato> pedro: have you tried the command that installs python stuff too?
<flaccid> yeah edgy may not be stable for some
<ubuntu_> oh snap
<ubuntu_> an imposter!
<ubuntu_> anyway: why wouldnt edgy be stable for some?
<uberuntu> you are the imposter sir
<uberuntu> ubuntu_: coz it probably wasn't tested enough
<pedro> Jucato, no
<ubuntu_> any problems with edgy?
<Jucato> pedro: I suggest you try it :)
<ubuntu_> strange, common bugs or anything?
<pedro> when I try to do it it says it cannot because it depends from xorg
<stdin> ubuntu_: fyi, you can change your nickname by typing /nick NewNickname
<ubuntu_> yeah i know
<Conhe> how to for print in linux on machines with win 98?
<uberuntu> for me lots. for others not much. the more you get into it, the more bugs you find
<ubuntu_> i know how to use IRC, i just really dont care
<break_> k
<uberuntu> but yes lots of users have expressed big issues
<stdin> less confusing :p
<stdin> edgy has been totally stable for me
<flaccid> yes, for you
<stdin> yes, for me :p
<pedro> and when I try to do it with aptitude
<pedro> the result is...
<flaccid> you != every person who installs
<stdin> that's why I added the 'for me' statement
<break_> i didnt have any problems with Dapper, so I think i'll load edgy onto my 120gb after i fix my winblows install
<flaccid> stdin: why even mention it
<pedro> http://www.mypastebin.com/?code=2122237696
<exceswater> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer  To compile it from source see:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<ForgeAus> my problem with kubuntu edgy was my ISP's stupid login screen corrupting the download
<pedro> I think I am goint to accept it
<stdin> because, it was
<ForgeAus> most of it worked
<pedro> Must I?
<break_> one thing i dont like about Linux is the graphics driver thing
<break_> no 3d acceleration
<break_> ?
<flaccid> break_: what are you going on about??
<ForgeAus> browser of choice... swiftfox!
<break_> and you cant play many windows games on linux
<flaccid> 1. drivers are available 2. wine/cedega
<break_> im getting so tired of windows, i am constantly doing something with it to get it to run better
<zeek> I play counter strike with a 1680x1050 res and it looks awesome
<zeek> on linux
<flaccid> you can't get windows to run better really
* Linux_Galore doesnt play games to doesnt care
<break_> i want to be able to play counterstrike:source on linux
<Linux_Galore> so*
<flaccid> zeek: can i pm you?
<zeek> yea
<stdin> pedro: for the packages that are held bask on dist-upgrade, try apt-get install ing them
<stdin> *held back
<break_> anyway, I'm a total noob with linux, and i'm about to get some help from google
<pedro> sorry but my english is not very good
<pedro> what is held back?
<Jucato> pedro: what is it asking you this time?
<Conhe> pedro:
* Jucato can't read spanish
<pedro> I am still with the same thing
<stdin> break_: look at the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/
<Linux_Galore> heres some news, over 56% of gamers are "girls" and most of them play "flash games"
<Jucato> pedro: even after the command in the page I showed you?
<Jucato> pedro: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop python-qt3 python-kde3 ubuntu-minimal
<zeek> break_: just install wine and download steam.exe. Install it using wine, it will install CS:S for you
<zeek> easy
<pedro> I cannot do it
<break_> and it works fine??
<Linux_Galore> trust me O used to have 3 girls on the office with me and they only played flash strategy/puzzle games
<break_> cs:source is the only reason why i use windows
<break_> honestly
<pedro> It depends form xorg
<zeek> flaccid: let me register real quick so you can message me
<Jucato> pedro: how about, "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"?
<break_> mount: can't find /dev/sda1  in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<zeek> flaccid: just join #zeek
<flaccid> np zeek
<break_> Please check that teh device is plugged in correctly
<pedro> it says to me to uninstall a lot of packages that I usually use
* break_ hides
<dbase13> i get disconnected once in a while
* Linux_Galore burps!
<break_> Question: it is possible to view a file on an NTFS drive from a livecd, right?
<break_> without going through too much trouble?
<stdin> break_: yes
<stdin> break_: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt -t ntfs (if hda1 is the ntfs partition)
<pedro> well, I did it
<pedro> I had to install libgl1-mesa
<pedro> and now I can do the command you showed me
<dbase13> i gotta go
<dbase13> see you tonight
<pedro> I am sorry for my clumsiness... ;)
<dbase13> ciao
<pedro> Let's see if it works now
<dbase13> (it's ReFF, but my nick is taken :-()
<dbase13> bye
<dbase13> all
<break_> could not enter folder /mnt
<Linux_Galore> dbase13: should have registered it
<dbase13> howN
<dbase13> ?
<break_> stdin, can i PM you??
<stdin> break_: yes
<sleepy543> how do I get Amarok to play mp4 songs?
<Jucato> break_: you need to register your nick to be able to PM
<stdin> !register | dbase13
<ubotu> dbase13: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<exceswater> hey people
<exceswater> please help me
<exceswater> i managed install mplayer
<stdin> Jucato: I set unfiltered on earlier
<ForgeAus> ahh I found out why .bin files don't work
<exceswater> but it seems like i don;t have codecs for it
<exceswater> how i install codecs
<exceswater> please
<ForgeAus> executable permissions :(
<Jucato> ah
<Linux_Galore> dbase13: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Jucato> stdin: might I respectfully suggest keeping support questions and answers in the main channel... :)
<stdin> Jucato: he asked to /msg me, so can you let him know that? :p
<sleepy543> Whats the best music player for kubuntu? I can't get Amarok to play mp4 songs
<Jucato> stdin: sure. I thought you were already talking with him
<Jucato> stdin:  no offense meant btw... just a little incident in #ubuntu that I don't want to happen in here
<stdin> Jucato: no offence taken :)
<Jucato> break_: might I respectfully suggest keeping support questions and answers in the main channel... both for the sake of others, and for your own safety :)
<Jucato> if it's personal, though... take it anywhere but here :P
<kouran> hello
<kouran> anyone here able to get the proprietry nvidia drivers to work with edgy? seems like everyone is having problems..
* Jucato raises his hand
<pedro> I am working now with propietary drivers of nvidia in edgy
<Jucato> I was able to get it running (when I was still using the stock Ubuntu kernel)
<stdin> I don't have nvidia, but did you follow the info on the help page
<exceswater> #ubuntu
<exceswater> join #ubuntu
<kouran> how did you get them to work? when i install them and edit my xorg.conf file to enable the drivers, when i reboot i get taken to a text prompt and x doesnt start
<kouran> ive tried everything i could find in terms of help
<pedro> I remember to have problem installing it from repository
<Jucato> kouran: you don't need to edit xorg.conf manually if you installed nvidia-glx. just run the command "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<pedro> then I installed the driver downloaded from the page
<pedro> and everything is right
<Jucato> kouran: this is presuming you installed nvidia-glx and linux-restricted-modoules-generic (if you're on Edgy)
<kouran> ive tried heaps of ways, but i get the same result. at the moment ive reverted back to the "nv" drivers..
<kouran> ill note some of this stuff down.. linux-restricted-modules-generic... whats about if im using the 386 kernel?
<kouran> just substitute?
<Jucato> kouran: then linux-restricted-modules-386. but Edgy installs the -generic kernel by default
<Jucato> kouran: or better yet, just "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)"
<kouran> ah ok. so if ive got linux-restricted-module-generic and nvidia-glx it should all be good?
<Jucato> yep
<Jucato> then run the command "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<kouran> hmm
<Jucato> or "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" same thing
<break_> quick question...to play a windows game in Wine, which graphics card driver would you get
<stdin> isn't one for legacy and the other for modern cards, Jucato ?
<sleepy543> anyone know how to get amaorok to ply mp4 songs, I get an error says can't be loaded.
<Jucato> stdin: not really sure. I think the one for legacy is nvidia-glx-legacy-config...
<break_> i thought one was generic, and didnt support 3d acceleration and the other did?
<sleepy543> mp3s work fine though
<kouran> ill be back soon, try what ive learned....
<Tm_T> sleepy543: IIRC mp4 is only container, there can be almost anything inside.
<break_> isn't .mp4 an apple thing?
<break_> or is that m4a, i have no clue haha
* break_ shuts up
<sleepy543> yeah it's apple, most of the songs I got off itunes
<Jucato> not sure which codec install mp4 support
<sleepy543> anyway to convert them to mp3?
<jpiccolo> where is a good place to get themes?
<Jucato> kde-look.org
<jpiccolo> ok other question, how can i get my cpu temp
<exceswater> guys
<exceswater> a simple question only please
<jl> What is the recommended way to update kernel 2.6.17 to 2.6.19 in Kubuntu 6.10?
<exceswater> i cannot copy to some folders... in usr because it says something about rights
<exceswater> i think it's about root
<exceswater> how can i copy files there
<exceswater> ?
<Tm_T> jl: Recompile by taking source package from feisty for example.
<stdin> exceswater: use sudo
<jpiccolo> use sudo before the cp command
<Jucato> hm..
<stdin> jl: warning, there is a bug in 2.6.19 where hda becomes sda
* Jucato was able to compile the 2.6.19 kernel from linux.org
<jl> @Tm: Is it possible to just install the feisty image or is this likely to break things?
<Jucato> er.. kernel.org
<ailean> Will I be able to upgrade from Ubuntu Edgy to Kubuntu Feisty in April just using the standard installation disc with no problems?
<kouran> im back.
<Jucato> ailean: you can't use the Desktop/Live CD to upgrade
<Jucato> kouran: how did it go?
<exceswater> stdin
<exceswater> i cannot
<exceswater> please tell me how to do it
<Jucato> sudo cp <file> <target directory>
<Jucato> sudo cp foo /usr/somewhere
<ailean> Jucato, okay, so if I use the Alternative disc then - I'm quite comfortable using either.  But my key point is that I want to go from Ubuntu to Kubuntu.  That shouldn't pose any problems: should it?
<kouran> i installed linux-restricted-module-3, confirmed nvidia-glx was installed, did sudo nvidia-xconfig, rebooted and still x wont start
<Jucato> but be *very* careful in modifying anything in root/system-owned folders... you're not allowed to do that normally for a reason...
<exceswater> 10x jucato
<exceswater> i hope i can copy a folder ... ?
<Jucato> ailean: if you want to upgrade from Ubuntu Edgy to Kubuntu Feisty, you'd need  the ALternate CD, and install kubuntu-desktop from there
<Jucato> kouran: what kernel are you using?
<fiandre> how can i see the bus in which my serial nic is connected?
<stdin> ailean: you won't boot from the CD, just use it as a apt source
<Jucato> kouran: unless you specifically installed the 386 kernel, you'd be using the -generic kernel
<kouran> 386. one sec, ill verify everything is installed...
<Jucato> ailean: yeah, what stdin said :)
<Jucato> kouran: you're absolutely sure it's 386?
<kouran> i know im using 386 because i used uname -r
<Jucato> ah.. hm...
<ailean> Jucato, well I could install kubuntu-desktop on this system, but I tried that before under dapper and it didn't behave in the same way as the standard Kubuntu install.  I.e. it would load up as if it was Ubuntu, then load KDE once I logged on.  KDE was only available as a session rather than as the full install.
<BlackPhoenixx> does anybody know a site where to buy linux games, and i mean ofcourse the big games for example Soldier of Fortune (Linux Edition)
<jl> tuxgames.org
<kouran> ok, adept manager said linux-restricted-module-386 wasnt installed
<Jucato> ailean: that's because by installing kubuntu-desktop over Ubuntu, you actually have 2 installed, KDE and GNOME
<jl> sorry, http://tuxgames.com/ of course
<stdin> ailean: that's still a full kubuntu install, you're just using GDM not KDM (which you can change)
<BlackPhoenixx> thanx
<Jucato> logging into the KDE session takes you into a full Kubuntu installation
<ailean> !KDM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about KDM - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !kdm
<ubotu> kdm: X display manager for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu3.2 (edgy), package size 611 kB, installed size 1480 kB
<kouran> ill try enabling nvidia again. is "nvidia-xconfig" right?
<Jucato> kouran: don't forget sudo :)
<kouran> ah yes.
<ailean> stdin, what difference does it make to use kdm over gdm?
<stdin> ailean: none really, just how it looks
<kouran> now i shall reboot. hope it works
<Jucato> ailean: if you're using gdm and log into a KDE session, you won't have the option to shutdown or restart directly, only to logout
<ailean> stdin, if i intend to use KDE, surely kdm would be better then?
<Jucato> yes, for the reasons I said earlier
<stdin> ailean: if you want to use KDM instead, change /usr/bin/gdm to /usr/bin/kdm in /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<ailean> Jucato, okay, that is the problem I was talking about before then.  So I'll install kubuntu-desktop and then switch to kdm.  Can you easily help me with that?
<ailean> . . . yes then :)
<BlackPhoenixx> jl: do you know also other sites
<BlackPhoenixx> ?
<Jucato> ailean: during the installation kubuntu-desktop, when kdm will be installed, you'll be asked if you want to use GDM or KDM as your display manager, choose KDM
<BlackPhoenixx> the offers of tusgamers.com if quite slim
<ailean> Jucato, cool - that didn't happen before did it?
<Jucato> it always does...iirc
<ailean> Jucato, stdin, thanks very much.
* ailean goes off to get a proper UI
<stdin> you're welcome ailean :)
<Jucato> proper UI? BASH!!!
<ailean> *cough* GEEK!
<ailean> ;)
<jl> @BlackPhoenixx: The problem is that many commercial games do not work out of the box on linux.
<Jucato> lol I don't use it that much honestly :)
<ailean> well i'm a desktop user
<BlackPhoenixx> @jl
<stdin> BASH RULES!!
<Jucato> so am I
<stdin> :p
<ailean> one of the few who you need to hang onto :)
<BlackPhoenixx> @jl: i know i also run cedega
<stdin> KDE is a GUI, not just a UI
<kouran> jucato, it didnt work :|
* Jucato wonders why jl and BlackPhoenixx want to use @
<ailean> stdin, yeah, i know :)
<Jucato> kouran: hm... where does it stop?
<ailean> stdin, but it is a UI right? ;)
<pedro> well guys
<kouran> the kubuntu logo appears with the loading bar, a few flashes of the screen later and i see a text login prompt
<pedro> I got to install the packages
<pedro> and now I did the command that the wiki show mi
<stdin> ailean: it's a type of UI, yes, but bash is still the best UI i use :)
<jtmoney> are there no mythtv packages?
<pedro> apt-get -u dist-upgrade | grep ^' ' | xargs apt-get -y install
<Jucato> kouran: hm... when you get to that text login prompt, login, then type "startx"... try if that starts it or see what error messages you get
<pedro> but my console doesn't show anything
<ailean> Okay stdin i'll let you get back to your geeking :P
<pedro> I don't know if it is working
<stdin> ailean: I never stop geeking :D
<ailean> heh
<kouran> yeah ive tried that before. i just get taken back to a command prompt
<ailean> stdin, I'm a geek too.  I'm just not very good at it.
<kouran> with errors and stuff, i cant remember what they were though
<stdin> ailean: learn by doing, it's more fun that way
<ailean> stdin, i plan to.  I want to get certified actually.
<vge> Hi, how do i use grep to search for a string from a folder full of files to search from?
<pedro> Do I have to wait o reboot?
<ailean> stdin, but for now, i'm off. prob talk to you later
<stdin> vge: grep "srting" /path/to/folder/*
<stdin> ailean: ok, see you later :)
<jtmoney> should i enable any of the "backport" repositories? i'm not sure what they're used for... i'm simply trying to grab the mythtv package
<stdin> vge: or grep -H "srting" /path/to/folder/* (to get the file name with the match)
<pedro> any idea about my issue?
<Jucato> jtmoney: no. you don't need the backports for that. you need multiverse
<Jucato> !multiverse | jtmoney
<ubotu> jtmoney: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Jucato> ugh.. afk...
<kouran> jucato, any ideas?
<Jucato> kouran: not really, I don't have the error messages...
<Jucato> bbl...
<jl> I have a major problem in my new Kubuntu 6.10 installation: In many images and movies, dark colors lock very ugly. Unfortunately, I have no idea what causes the problem.
<devilsadvocate> this would seem like a stupid question, but is ogg support enabled by default?
<jl> lock => look
<stdin> devilsadvocate: yeah, should be
<jakkass> ogg is an open source codec
<stdin> jl: maybe adjust your gama settings
<jakkass> so yeah
<luh> hi
<jakkass> hey
<devilsadvocate> stdin, amarok is skipping all the ogg files in my new kubuntu install :(
<luh> my firefox is experiencing plenty of problems since the newest update
<jakkass> eh wierd
<luh> will this be fixed soon?
<luh> it's 1.5.0.9 now
<jakkass> have you got the Xine decoded set on
<jakkass> decoder*
<jakkass> luh why aren't you using 2.0
<jl> i don't think it is caused by gamma settings, there are really ugly artefacts
<jakkass> :o
<luh> jackass - adept installs by default 1.5
<stdin> jakkass: or 2.0.0.1 :p
<jakkass> :p
<jakkass> no it doesn't luh
<jakkass> i got 2.0 off it
<stdin> luh: firefox 2.0 is in the backports repository
<jakkass> ah
<jakkass> i added all of them
<jakkass> so thats why
<jakkass> :)
<luh> see jakkass
<deucalion> hey!
<jakkass> btw folks how do you change the font on Firefox
<jl> what could be the reason for the graphics problem?
<jakkass> its fuckin ugly
<luh> i usually don't work with backport repos
<mihail> for codecs try automix2 and for movieplayer VLC
<jakkass> mihall Xine :)
<devilsadvocate> jakkass, get msttcorefonts
<jakkass> i have it devils
<stdin> no, don't use automatix
<jakkass> Firefox still looks mingin
<jakkass> lol
<deucalion> has anyone tried a beta version of feisty?
<stdin> deucalion: i'm on feisty
<jakkass> how do i style it like my other Qt apps Gaim looks good as my fonts work with it on GTK
<mihail> stdin: why automatx isn`t god?
<devilsadvocate> there isnt a fiesty beta yet
<deucalion> is it better than eft?
<jakkass> devils isn't it not Flight 1 out now
<deucalion> edgy*
<devilsadvocate> jakkass, i remember seeing a thread in the forum with a fix
<luh> jakkass, stdin but shouldn't the default be stable?
<stdin> mihail: it can cause major issues when you try to upgrade
<jakkass> what forum
<jakkass> kubuntu or ubuntuforums
<luh> one can't assume that everyone is using backports
<deucalion> has anyone been having problems with the new beryl update?
<deucalion> my caps, skydome, and splash screen dont work
<stdin> deucalion: feisty is quite stable (for me), but it's not classed as stable yet
<deucalion> ok, cool, thanks stdin
<stdin> and my beryl install is working great :)
<devilsadvocate> ubuntuforums
<jl> does anyone have a clue what can cause artefacts in images and movies?
<deucalion> i have tried everything to get it working again, it stoped working after the new update, the one with the winter themed caps
<jakkass> devils its not the font on webpages
<jakkass> its the GUI font
<jakkass> GUI font looks fuckin horrible
<deucalion> can someone tell me if konqueror runs on firefox, or is it its own client?
<jakkass> its Mozilla based
<deucalion> ok, well i cant get onto my email with konqueror, but i can with mozilla, its webmail.aol.com so its flashed based
<devilsadvocate> jakkass, you can chage that somewhere in about:config
<jakkass> hmm somewhere :o
<devilsadvocate> :)
<devilsadvocate> filter with font
<jakkass> http://www.suseforums.net/index.php?showtopic=28956
<jakkass> ah sweet
<devilsadvocate> im sure you can find it
<jakkass> :P
<jakkass> ah no
<jakkass> damn Suse retards
<jakkass> lol
<deucalion> yeah, my SUSE dvd doesnt work
<deucalion> im pissed
<jakkass> Suse is balls compared to Kubuntu
<jakkass> imo
<deucalion> i love kubuntu
<deucalion> my friend thinks openSUSE is the shit, the 10.6 or whatever it is now
<reff> i think we all do my friend
<reff> yeah, that openSUSE looks good too
<hanso> hey. are there any html editor with code completition for linux?
<deucalion> is openSUSE worth overwriting kubuntu on my laptop?
<deucalion> or should i wait for the live DVD?
<jakkass> hanso Nvu?
<reff> i don't think it offers more functionality than kubuntu
<deucalion> ok cool
<jakkass> wireless support is great on Kubuntu
<reff> :-)
<jakkass> thats why I use it
<jakkass> :p
<deucalion> does anyone here use gXINE?
<hanso> jakkass: I tried that but it don't have code completition
<jakkass> is g Xine graphical Xine
<jakkass> if so yes
<ubuntu_> nvu doesn't have text completion
<reff> i'm gonna check that out tonight when i get back from work, i got an old Wifi pcmcia card
<deucalion> no, the video player
<reff> that might just do the trick
<jakkass> i use Xine
<jakkass> as a video player
<jakkass> its good
<jakkass> got DVD's working and all
<deucalion> i cant get on any of the media things to work
* jakkass says eek is that illegal
<deucalion> like BBC and Boston channel 22, or the music stations
<jakkass> ah fewk
<jakkass> I like KMail a lot too
<jakkass> :)
<deucalion> Kontact?
<deucalion> Kmail=Kontact right?
<jakkass> no KMail
<jakkass> no
<jakkass> KMail is a email client
<deucalion> where the hell is kmail on kubuntu? i cant find it
<hanso> kmail is within kontact
<jakkass> its not on the list
<jakkass> type kmail into the commandline
<hanso> the email section of kontact uses kmail
<jakkass> oh
<deucalion> kommand right? terminal program?
<jakkass> rofl i've never used Kontact
<jakkass> konsole
<deucalion> konsole, right, dee dee dee
<stdin> konsole also rules :P
<deucalion> oh, got it!
<jakkass> i like the konsole in this IRC client
<jakkass> Konversation rocks :p
<deucalion> better than Xchat
<hanso> kontact is quite good. it got a lot of options
<deucalion> yeah, i like the RSS feed fetcher, Akregator
<jakkass> wow i should use Kontact more
<jakkass> its pretty good
<jakkass> eh Cannot load part for news Library files for libknodepart.la not found in paths?
<pedro> Hi again
<pedro> I must say thanks because I have solved my firsts problems with aptitude
<deucalion> hey does anyone know what the other command is for the sudo apt-get update? there is another one its like sudo a______ update
<deucalion> i cant remember
<pedro> everythins is all right now
<pedro> sudo aptitude update deucalion
<deucalion> nvm its sudo aptitude
<deucalion> thanks pedro
<pedro> you are welcome
<pedro> now I want to install beta drivers of nvidia to install beryl
<deucalion> need to be updatin my repositorys
<pedro> the point is that I have installed driver from the script of the official page
<pedro> and I would like to install now with repository
<deucalion> does anyone know if ubuntu can support ATi crossfire?
<pedro> how can I uninstall driver nvidia from the script?
<deucalion> does crossfire even work with linux? like any form (ubuntu, kubuntu, SUSE, etc.?)
<jakkass> I use a NVidia chip so I don't know
<deucalion> do you use SLi?
<deucalion> and does it work?
<stdin> pedro: you should just be able to overwrite the old nvidia driver by installing the new one
<galorin> I'm thinking about installing kubuntu on my laptop, a fairly new thing with a Turion64 in it.  got a few questions.. I've heard others say that (k)ubuntu is slower than other distros on the same hardware.. anyone ere experience this(I don'tt mind sacrificing speed for ease of use)?  Also, should I install the 64 bit version on it, or are the benefits not orth the hassle?
<pedro> ok, I was not sure but then I will do it
<deucalion> i think ubuntu is fast as hell
<jakkass> yeah
<deucalion> i mean, compared to windows ( linux underground....where we're going, you dont need windows)
<jakkass> on my AMD rig its just fine
<jakkass> i didn't install 64bit though
<jakkass> as I love Flash
<jakkass> lol
<deucalion> hey, can i run the 64bit version on a X2 duo core AMD chip?
<jakkass> yes but you don't want to
<deucalion> the 64 bit version of ubuntu that is
<deucalion> y not?
<jakkass> its heavily restricted for some applications
<stdin> galorin: I've found kubuntu to be just as fast (if not faster) than others, and the only advantage of 64bit is if you have 4GB+ RAM and/or need very accurate math
<galorin> I did Slackware on another system, and it ran a lot faster than it had done with Mandrake or Red Hat (yeah, long time ago)
<galorin> stdin, nope, neither case is true
<deucalion> ok, so stick with the 32 bit?
<stdin> 32bit is fine (or even better) then 64bit for most users
<deucalion> i have a 4.4 ghz duo core proccesor (each thread 2.2 Ghz) and 2 gigs of GSkil ram, so its not a matter of computing power
<jakkass> I use AMD 3700+ i need to upgrade maybe
<deucalion> yeah, just maybe
<galorin> on my mythtv box I went with the 64 bit version because of all the number-crunching there, and it made a difference there.  I guess on a laptop for general use it doesn't matter.
<deucalion> i got a duo core chip for like $105.00
<jakkass> damn yanks
<jakkass> lol
<deucalion> hey im a yank! lawl
<jakkass> i'll never get one for that price
<jakkass> :P
<deucalion> try new egg
<jakkass> damn euro
<jakkass> lol
<deucalion> oh, didnt know you were from the EU
<jakkass> its a good currency and everything
<jakkass> but all is so expensive in Ireland
<deucalion> my moms BF tryed to pay for our dinner at ruby tuesdays with 30GBP, the waiter looked at us like we were stupid
<deucalion> jakkass, ur from ireland?
<jakkass> Irelands more expensive than Britain
<jakkass> by a longshot
<jakkass> yes I live in West Dublin
<deucalion> cool, you might recognise my last name, Meagher
<deucalion> im irish, irish-american (i hate america sometimes, fuckin George Dub-ya Bush)
<jakkass> hmm what generation m8
<deucalion> i have no idea, and what is m8?
<jakkass> a lot of yanks come and say oh my great great great great grandfather was irish etc
<jakkass> :P
<stdin> deucalion: m8 = mate :p
<deucalion> oh, well im 3rd gen irish, my great grandfater lived in ireland, then moved to NYC
<jakkass> ah 3rd gen's alright
<jakkass> :)
<deucalion> im related to thomas francis meagher, idk how, but im told i am
<jakkass> George Dub-ya is a pain in the ass for the whole world tbh
<DBO> jakkass, quite true and quite off topic for in here, keep political banter to the dedicated offtopic rooms =)
<jakkass> :p
<jakkass> sorry i was commenting on him saying [12:05:51]  <deucalion> im irish, irish-american (i hate america sometimes, fuckin George Dub-ya Bush)
<deucalion> hey, i was too young to vote, so dont point the finger at me, then again, hes better than kerry, but who knows what 2008 holds for us....Schwartzenegger '08? (oh god, no this dream again)
<DBO> ah yes, you too deucalion, also less on the swearing please =)
<deucalion> ok, no problem
<galorin> so is there a recent howto concerning the ralink R61 driver on kubuntu?
<deucalion> im bout to go make breakfast, mmmmm....bagels. then go cruise the neighborhood on the pocketbike, so ill chat with ya later
<deucalion> peace
<stdin> galorin: wifi?
<galorin> stdin, yep
<stdin> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stdin> there ya go
<jakkass> I use wifi Ralink 2500 chipset ftw
<jakkass> :)
* stdin only has a wired connection, but at least it works :p
<galorin> ta, I'll look through that.
<jakkass> i'd prefer a wired connection stdin
<jakkass> you can get a good bit of lag on wireless sometimes
<jakkass> my house isn't cabled for it though
<stdin> I only have a small network at home, so wired is fine for me (and I don't have a laptop :( )
<stdin> jakkass: that's what a drill is for :p
<jakkass> stdin i'm not a DIY junkie
<jakkass> :P
<jakkass> and i cba getting ripped off  to pay for one
<stdin> you can get ethernet over power lines too
<jakkass> stdin don't they lag so bad though
<jakkass> i had one before at 10Mbit
<jakkass> good god
<jakkass> lol
<stdin> it would, it's got a lot of interference to deal with
<stdin> I just took a drill to my walls and all is well now :p
<jakkass> do many of you use VOIP?
<jakkass> I think it rocks
<stdin> I use gizmo project
<hanso> one problem: when I start up my kubuntu all the filesystems are beeing checked first and this takes a long time. do this have to be done?
<jakkass> gizmo?
<stdin> hanso: it should only happen once every 30 mounts (reboots) or days
<jakkass> yeah
<stdin> jakkass: http://www.gizmoproject.com/
<jakkass> oh stdin I use a hardware ATA
<jakkass> to link the phones to the internet
<jakkass> the analog phones :p
<hanso> stdin: it happens every time i start or reboot
<jakkass> everytime? it must be failing due to corruption on the disk?
<kubuntian> hello, somebody has any clue why lately the performance profile can't be changed anymore using Klaptopdaemon? the droplist and options are there but clicking on anything doesn't change it...
<hanso> stdin: can there be a setup problem in linux=
<hanso> ?
<stdin> it's more likely to be a problem with the disk, how old is it?
<hanso> stdin: 1/2 year
<stdin> hmm
<jpiccolo> arg anyone want to help me with conky
<stamen> hi
<stamen> how to adjust subtitles in mplayer
<stamen> when the movie is running
<stamen> did it have shortcuts
<stamen> like bsplayer for windows
<stdin> hanso: you could try running 'fsck.ext3 -f -c' on the partitions from the live cd to check for bad blocks, it will take a while tho
* stdin is afk, back soon
<jpiccolo> anyone using conky?
<kubuntian> hello, somebody has any clue why lately the performance profile can't be changed anymore using Klaptopdaemon? the droplist and options are there but clicking on anything doesn't change it...
<uphill> hi
<uphill> i want to shrink a ext3 partition; and i already shrinked the filesystem, but how do i shrink the partition?
<stdin> uphill: huh, what do you mean you shrunk the filesystem, but not the partition?
<BlackPhoenixx> install gparted, you can use it to change the size of a partition
<jakkass> or kparted isn't it?
<stdin> qtparted
<jakkass> there we go
<stdin> but it's not as good as gparted
<BlackPhoenixx> U can run gparted under kde without any problem
<stdin> you just have to install the gtk libraries
<jakkass> rofl I cant resize the QTParted window
<jakkass> xd
<vincent> hi
<stdin> it's a bit buggy sometimes, which you don't want when you're messing with partitions :p
<uphill> stdin: i shrinked the partition with esize2fs -p /dev/hdb1  350G
<jakkass> yeah i got both now stdin
<jakkass> :)
<uphill> but it dont changed the aprtition table
<stdin> uphill: hmm, well as BlackPhoenixx said, install qparted and use that to resize the partition
<ReFF> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<stdin> ReFF: just type /msg NickServ register <password>
<stdin> ReFF: replace <password> with a password tho :p
<Jucato> isn't an e-mail also required?
<ReFF13> yes, that was what i was doing ;-)
<stdin> Jucato: it's not required
<Jucato> ah, only on freenode it seems :)
<ReFF13> yep
<stdin> you need an email set for some things, like if you want a host mask, for example
<Balsamic_Chicken> lol @ cooltux exit msg =) cute hehe
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do people set exiting msgs
<uphill> thats strange, qtparted is too suped to resize and with gparted no problem
<stdin> yeah, qtperted is buggy
<jakkass> the firefox channel is dead :o
<stdin> jakkass: try the official one #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<stdin> tho that's probably dead too
<Balsamic_Chicken> does looking glass work with beryl
<stdin> what's looking glass?
<Balsamic_Chicken> it lets window be stacked sideways
<Balsamic_Chicken> a little like vista
<Balsamic_Chicken> but really different
<stdin> ahh, I don't know if that works on beryl, but I want it
<Balsamic_Chicken> !looking glass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about looking glass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do people set exiting msgs
<jakkass> using the IRC protocol lol
<jakkass> :P
<jakkass> QUIT: message here\r\n from the client :P
<jakkass> coded a phpbot that quit took ages to work :o
<Balsamic_Chicken> was i supposed to understand what u just said =) hehe
<jakkass> yep :P
<Balsamic_Chicken> what do i type to get the msg
<jakkass> what client are you using Chicken
<Balsamic_Chicken> o
<Balsamic_Chicken> i use konversation
<jakkass> hmm
* jakkass looks through settings
<Balsamic_Chicken> what do u use
<Balsamic_Chicken> k thx =)
<jakkass> Konversation
<Balsamic_Chicken> i could jsut convert to what u use
<jakkass> it rocks
<Balsamic_Chicken> o hehe
<Balsamic_Chicken> k =)
<jakkass> lol
<stdin> don't think konversation lets you do it
<jakkass> yeah It doesnt
<jakkass> :(
<Balsamic_Chicken> darn it
<Balsamic_Chicken> o well
<Balsamic_Chicken> i g2g sleep
<Balsamic_Chicken> 5am here
<Balsamic_Chicken> yum sleep
<Balsamic_Chicken> bye =)
<stdin> it lets you set a default /part message, but not a quit message
<Balsamic_Chicken> think i prematurely kicked myself off with /part command
<Balsamic_Chicken> did it work?
<stdin> [13:09]  <-- Balsamic_Chicken has left this channel ("bye").
<Balsamic_Chicken> is there a list of commands somewhere?
<Balsamic_Chicken> yay thx =)
<Lynoure> Balsamic_Chicken: try /help
<Jucato> Balsamic_Chicken: try www.irc.org
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: type /list
<stdin> hun?
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool thx everyone =)
<stdin>  /list
<Jucato> Balsamic_Chicken: don't use /list!
<Balsamic_Chicken> that's for channels right
<Jucato> unless you really mean to
<Balsamic_Chicken> yeah i was looking for commands
<stdin> it opens a new tab in konversation
<Balsamic_Chicken> ic
<stdin> but you might get disconnected from the server, so be warned :p
<Balsamic_Chicken> =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> anways, i g2g sleep lol, see you all later =)
<stdin> later Balsamic_Chicken
<dreamer> wtf, I'm banned from #debian :o
<dreamer> anybody here in #debian that can ask for my unbanning? :(
<jakkass> i'll go into debian
<ravermeister_> hello i have a question, where do i find the .desktop file of storage media, which appears when you type system:/  in your konqueror?
<jakkass> :P
<dreamer> thnx jakkass
<jakkass> [13:13:55]  <jakkass> afternoon all some guy named dreamer is bitchin in kubuntu about being banned from here
<jakkass> [13:13:58]  <jakkass> just to let you know
<jakkass> :)
<stdin> ravermeister_: what .desktop file?
<jakkass> [13:14:16]  <CharminTheMoose> jakkass, what a tool
<ravermeister_> when you type system:/ in your konqueror, then some .desktop files (like links) appear
<ravermeister_> one is called storage media
<ravermeister_> normally he points to media:/
<dizzz> hello, i'm having a serious problem with upgrading ubuntu from edgy to feisty
<ravermeister_> but mine shows /media
<ravermeister_> i want to change that,
<dreamer> jakkass: hehe, am I unbanned now? :P
<ravermeister_> so i need to know the location of the file
<Jucato> ravermeister_: that's something new implemented in Kubuntu
<Jucato> afaik, it's not controlled by .desktop files
<dreamer> [freenode]  -!- Cannot join to channel #debian (You are banned) << :(
<ravermeister_> thats something about kde, and it exists for a while
<ravermeister_> ;)
<dizzz> apt-get dist-upgrade tells me that the following packages have unmet dependencies: bluez-utils cupsys cups
<stdin> no idea ravermeister_
<dreamer> jakkass: I have _no_ idea why I got banned, maybe for my shitty connection last week
<gnomefreak> dizzz: did you expect it to work?
<ravermeister_> i had the location, but i forgot it somewhere in /usr/share
<Jucato> ravermeister_: because in some ways, the media:/ kioslave is a bit "broken"
<dizzz> gnomefreak: lol ... yes
<gnomefreak> dizzz: dont forget to install kubuntu-desktop package before trying to upgrade
<dizzz> making an apt-get -f install doesn't help
<gnomefreak> notice i said before you try to upgrade. (its needed to fix depends)
<Jucato> ravermeister_: might want to read this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuKDEMedia
<dizzz> the problem is that i'm now in some kind of cyclic problem: apt-get install anything asks me to make apt-get -f install but apt-get -f install doesn't work
<ravermeister_> but in /media there is only my cdrom
<ravermeister_> thx
<gnomefreak> dizzz: apt-get -f install is just a suggestion its not always helpful
<dizzz> ok
<Jucato> oh there's something wrong there, then...
<gnomefreak> dizzz: look in /var/log/ do you see a folder named dist-upgrade?
<gnomefreak> dizzz: if its there it should have 3 files in it.
<dizzz> gnomefreak: no folder dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> didnt think ther ewould be. ok what is output of "sudo apt-get -f install"  without the ""
<gnomefreak> paste it to pastebin please
<dizzz> ok 2sec
<dizzz> thanks a lot for the help btw!!
<jakkass> got my firefox problem sorted
<jakkass> looks sweet now
<jakkass> :)
<gnomefreak> yw but its not fixed yet
<dreamer> damn you #debian !!
<dizzz> :-)
<jakkass> dreamer they really don't like you
<jakkass> what did you do
<dbase13> lol
<dreamer> nothing
<dbase13> if he got banned, there will probably be a reason for it
<dbase13> else they had just kicked him
<dreamer> just asked something and left my connection open :$ (with a shitty connection that dropped out every 2 minutes :$)
<bowens> Is anybody familiar with KNetworkManager?
<gnomefreak> dreamer: spamming will do it ;)
<jakkass> yes bowens
<dreamer> damnit, I run debian on my server and I really need some help :@
<jakkass> its a piece of shat
<jakkass> lol
<jakkass> took me ages to get working
<jakkass> all i can say is don't use DHCP
<dreamer> gnomefreak: I wasn't spamming, just my connection :P
<jakkass> get it to set a static local IP for you
<dbase13> he was just connecting & disconneting all the time?
<dreamer> dbase13: yeah the network was F-ed up
<bowens> jakkass: i'm able to get other methods of accessing my eth1 to work but in KNM i get the "No devices found" error
<dreamer> fixed primo now
<bowens> jakkass: i can connect through iwconfig or kwifimanager
<bowens> so the device is there
<dreamer> I just want to ask something about upgrading phpbb2
<jakkass> oh i thought you meant kwifimanager
<bowens> but i can't convince KNM that it's there
<bowens> no, i mean knetworkmanager
<exceswater> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments. The default install includes a server kernel and no GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current stable version is 6.06 LTS. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/
<dreamer> the stable in debian is 2.0.13, and up to 2.0.21 there are alot of bugs
<bowens> the kde version of NetworkManager
<exceswater> !undernet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undernet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jakkass> lemme check it out bowens
<jakkass> my adapters called ra0
<jakkass> because its the ralink chipset
<dreamer> exceswater: undernet?
<exceswater> i am trying to conect to undernet server
<dreamer> ok
<exceswater> but it seems like i am not able to
<exceswater> can u adivice me ?
<dreamer> sorry, no idea, never used it, what is your client?
<exceswater> konversation
<exceswater> yours ?
<dreamer> irssi
<exceswater> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<exceswater> it's nice ?
<dreamer> yeah, I run it in screen so i can access it everywhere
<dreamer> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<dreamer> verry handy :)
<dreamer> though it's all command-line, no fancy grafix ;)
<dreamer> you can do _alot_ with irssi, run other chat-progs and stuff, have multiple windows embedded etc etc .. I don't know how though :P
<dreamer> I jut run it in screen with irc
<The_MAtrix_666> Hello
<The_MAtrix_666> I nead help
<dreamer> exceswater: "This means that you can use screen to keep programs running after you accidentally close the terminal emulator, or even after you log out, and later resume right where you were."
<dreamer> The_MAtrix_666: we all need help ;)
<exceswater> nice
<exceswater> is hard to install screen and irssi ?
<dreamer> so I just ssh to this box and resume chating :)
<exceswater> man
<dreamer> exceswater: just apt-get :)
<stdin> so you can login ober ssh from work, and continue when you get back :p
<exceswater> u speak strange
<The_MAtrix_666> I cant start the Kubuntu from dvd
<exceswater> i am new to linux
<dreamer> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<exceswater> ssh doesn't mean much for me
<dreamer> ssh, screen and irssi are all very impartant ;)
<stdin> ssh secure shell
<dbase13> i find it weird dreamer, that you haven't been disconnected on this channel during the last 10 minutes, while you just told us that you did on the debian channel every 2 minutes
<dreamer> exceswater: remato terminal access to your linex box :)
<dreamer> dbase13: no, htat was last week, up untill wednesday, now my connection is primo again :)
<stdin> let's you login to your box from a remote box, and it encrypts all the traffic
<dreamer> !surfnet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surfnet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dbase13> hmmm
<emanuele> #ubuntu-it
<niko_> hi
<exceswater> man
<niko_> can you help me
<exceswater> it seems like i have screen
<exceswater> and irssi
<dreamer> niko_: we don't knew
<exceswater> how i run it ?
<dreamer> exceswater: yes,' it's kind of basic for most distro's
<dreamer> exceswater: man screen
<niko_> i have a problem with kate
<exceswater> yes
<exceswater> main screen ?
<niko_> when i launch it with konsole to modify a file
<dreamer> no, open a terminal, and typ: man screen
<The_MAtrix_666> After booting the dvd i select start or install. an then is apear console
<dreamer> it gives you the manual
<niko_> i have an error
<niko_> wait i am going to put a screen on imageshack
<stdin> niko_: you can use pastebin to post it
<dreamer> exceswater: but basically, for irssi for example, just run # screen irssi
<stdin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dreamer> then clos the terminal, and enter # screen -d -r (-d for detach, if it is still running, and -r for resuming)
<niko_> http://img444.imageshack.us/my.php?image=capture1lu0.png
<exceswater> it runs now
<exceswater> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface IRC client ( "sudo apt-get install irssi" without the quotes to try it out )
<exceswater> how i conect to a server
<exceswater> ?
<dreamer> exceswater: it's running irssi ?
<dreamer>  just /connect [server] 
<dbase13> can you guys upload your desktops on imageshack.us
<dreamer> switch between windews with ctr+p or ctr+n
<dbase13> it's always fun to see other pplz desktopz
<dreamer> or just check www.irssi.org
<dreamer> I just have an (almost) clean standard kde desktop with a pic of me and my gf :P
<dreamer> dbase13: http://pimpbak.zapto.org/~dreamer/dingen/desktop-20061207.png
<niko_> so what do you think about my problem ?
<dreamer> there some more junk on my desktop atm ;P
<dreamer> sorry niko_ I don't use kate
<stdin> niko_: can you run kate from the menu entry in the kmenu?
<dbase13> nice
<dreamer> and yours dbase13 ?
<dbase13> dreamer, by any chance are you dutch?
<dreamer> yes :)
<dbase13> ik ook :-)
<dreamer> hehe
<dreamer> hmm, ik zit niet meer in #ubuntu-nl
<dreamer> ne weer wel :)
<dbase13> i cant show it to you right now, cuz i'm at work -> xp
<niko_> stdin : yes i can
<dreamer> tss, ouch, ik haat windows echt tegenwoordig :@
<dbase13> hehe
<dbase13> tell me about it
<stdin> niko_: then you should be able to run it from konsole too, unless you switched user
<dreamer> dbase13: waar werk je?
<Lynoure> dreamer: you can get rid of it, you know :)
<dreamer> Lynoure: of what? ^_^
<Lynoure> dreamer: the windows you have at the moment :)
<dbase13> dreamer, check private msg
<Lynoure> dreamer: unless I mistranslated.
<niko_> stdin : it is very strange, i can run kate normally with the Kmenu, but when i launch it by konsole (sudo kate), it krashes :(
<dreamer> Lynoure: do I have windows atm?
<dreamer> :P
<stdin> Lynoure: dbase13 has XP, not dreamer
<dreamer> only at work
<dbase13> yep, i'm the one behind the wintel
<stdin> niko_: you didn't say you used sudo
<dreamer> dbase13: I see no pm ..
<Lynoure> dreamer: "ik haat windows echt tegenwoordig" does not mean "I have Windows presently"?
<dbase13> lolzor
<Lynoure> dreamer: maybe it is easier to stick to English here.
<dreamer> Lynoure: no, it means: At this moment I hate windows
<dreamer> hehe, I will ;)
<dbase13> ziet ge nu geen venster met 'kan je dit niet zien?'
<stdin> niko_: try with 'kdesu kate' or type: xhost +LOCAL: (no sudo)
<dreamer> nop
<dbase13> tiens
<dreamer> raar
<dbase13> dat is wel heel vreemd
<dreamer> juh, wat draai je nu?
<dbase13> welke IRC client gebruik je?
<dreamer> irssi
<dbase13> mIRC
<dreamer> waarom?
<dreamer> :P
<dbase13> hehe
<Lynoure> Puhutaanko sitten kaikki omilla kielill, perkele.
<dbase13> omdat ik windows moet draaien hier :-p
<yelonek> hi
<Lynoure> yelonek: hello.
<niko_> stdin ; strange, kate works finely
<yelonek> how do i change my resolution to 1280x ?
<yelonek> i got 15.4" monitor and it's blurry with 1024x
<niko_> stdin : there must be a bug with konsole
<stdin> niko_: it's because you were using sudo, so it was running as root
<dreamer> dbase13: ik pm jou nu
<yelonek> i can't get more than 1024
<kouran> anyone got problems with nvidia drives and x server not starting?
<stdin> niko_: and by default only the user logged in can access X
<stdin> !resolution | yelonek
<ubotu> yelonek: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dbase13> zie ik niet hoor dreamer
<dreamer> heuh, raaar
<dreamer> ik pm altijd met mIRC-gebruikers
<dbase13> vreemd hoor
<stdin> yelonek: you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<Jucato> kouran: still no luck?
<yelonek> thx, stdin i'll do it
<dreamer> dbase13: heb je thuis geen ubuntu draaien dan?
<dbase13> tuurlijk wel
<dbase13> ubuntu en kubuntu
<dreamer> ook atm aan?
<niko_> stdin : but it is very strange when i am "root" in konsole and i want to launch kate, there is always the problem with Xlib
<dbase13> atm?
<dreamer> op dit moment?
<stdin> niko_: the xhost cammand will fix that (until you logout)
<niko_> stdin : xhost command ?
<dbase13> neen, heb thuis op een laptop kubuntu draaien, maar staat nu nie op
<stdin> niko_: root isn't allowed to access your display when you're logged in
<dbase13> of wat bedoel je?
<stdin> niko_: xhost +LOCAL:
<dreamer> mja, ik bedoelde of je pc's aan staan en online zijn, want waarom dan niet irssi of bitchx in een screen over ssh? :P
<stdin> you do know this is the english language channel, don't ya? :p
<dbase13> yes, we know, but for some reason we cannot talk in private
<stdin> is one of you not registered?
<dbase13> dreamer= registered?
<dreamer> aah, that may be the pm-prob :P
<dreamer> no :P
<dreamer> at least, not by me ..
<dreamer> meh, w/e :P
<dbase13> !regier
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regier - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dbase13> !register
<dreamer> gotta go do some stuff anyway
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<stdin> dbase13: you can let an unregistered user /msg you my typing "/msg nickserv set unfiltered on"
<dbase13> cool
<dbase13> thanx
<stdin> np :)
<stdin> it's a bit annoying reading a conversation I can't understand :p
<dbase13> msg me to see if it worx nog dreamer
<dreamer> I am ..
<Lynoure> stdin: even if one of them is unregistered, forming a new channel would be preferable to chatting in foreign language here.
<stdin> yeah :p
<dreamer> there is an #ubuntu-nl though :P
<Lynoure> dreamer: yep, but this is not it.
<dreamer> uhuh
<dbase13> we kned that Lynoure
<dbase13> smartass
<dbase13> knew
<Lynoure> That's the bit that is annoying, you knowing but not caring.
<dbase13> i do care, but in order for me to solve the problem, i have to communicate
<martbd> Kubuntu hangs on shutdown or reboot
<Lynoure> Feel free to, in English :)
<dbase13> the man is keeping us down dreamer
<dbase13> (h)
<Lynoure> Or I can set you a private chat channel, if you prefer.
<dbase13> it's ok dude
<dreamer> :(
<dbase13> no stress
<dbase13> ;-)
<dbase13> that's why we prefer Linux, don't we?
<martbd> Help
<dbase13> yeah, hi yourself martbd
* dreamer goes to watch a movie or something .. any recommondations? :P
<martbd> hello
<dbase13> @ dreamer: definitely
<dbase13> old boy, requiem for a dream, human traffic
<Lynoure> martbd: What do you need help with
<dreamer> seen em:P
<dbase13> blow
<dbase13> saw3
<dreamer> hmm
<kubuntu> how do fix my reboot crisis
<dreamer> don't think I've seen blow
<dbase13> pretty good with Depp
<dbase13> other good movie with Johnny Depp & Al Pacino = Donnie Brasco
<Lynoure> kubuntu: What kind of reboot crisis?
<dbase13> great movie
<kubuntu> computer hangs
<dbase13> martbd's computer hangs on a reboot or shutdown
<dbase13> dreamer, have you seen the godfather series?
<dreamer> meh, I think I have :P not my kind of flicks though
<dbase13> :-o
<dreamer> hmm, can't find blow (on dc++)
<dbase13> you rape coolness dreamer :-p
<dreamer> ah, there it is
<dbase13> that's pretty impossible :-)
<dreamer> hehe :P
<dbase13> hehe
<dbase13> there you go
<Lynoure> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Lynoure> and also
<dreamer> heeh
<Lynoure> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
* dreamer watching Blow in 3 min 40 secs
<dreamer> ohyeah, lets go there dbase13 ;)
<dbase13> ok
<dreamer> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<dbase13> i'm in kubuntu-offtopic
<Lynoure> martbd: It has worked properly before or always hanged?
<martbd> never
<Lynoure> martbd: Are you using 6.10 or some other version?
<martbd> yes
<martbd> 6.10 edgy
<Lynoure> So you cannot start Kubuntu at all or does it just hang before shutdown?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all ! :)
<martbd> I can't shutdown
<martbd> morning
<sleepy543> where can I find the screensavers in 6.06?
<dbase13> display settings
<BluesKaj> it should be in sys/settings/desktop
<Lynoure> martbd: What's the last thing you see working at shutdown? ("Shutting down" what?)
<Lynoure> martbd: and have you checked if there is anything relevant in the logs?
<sleepy543> thanks
<martbd> Firefox
<Lynoure> martbd: no shutdown messages at all? So you just get firefox and it stops reponding but stays on the screen?
<jpiccolo> anyone willing to help me parse something out of a command
<martbd> the goes to black and stops
<martbd> computer fails to reboot or shutdown
<BluesKaj> ahhh, I had that prob , it was xserver xinit ... server error ..reconfig the xserver-xorg might work
<Ridayah> ug, how can you downgrade a package to a slightly older version?
<dennis_> where are ghostscript config files? i cannot find them...
<stdin> Ridayah: do you know the version number you want?
<Ridayah> Firefox 1.5.0.9 is buggy and causing serious issues, I want to head back to 1.5.0.8 since it worked just fine.
<Ridayah> stdin: Yep
<stdin> Ridayah: it'll be 'apt-get install package=version'
<BluesKaj> Ridayah, what vers of kubuntu are you running?
<Ridayah> 6.06
<BluesKaj> FF2 runs ok on dapper
<Ridayah> stdin: Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<Ridayah> BluesKaj: Question is, will it work with the plugins I like, and will it suffer the same error?
<stdin> the version may be something like 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.8-0ubuntu0.6.06
<Ridayah> sounds about right on the version.
<jpiccolo> can anyone help with grep
<faeryNatsuki> hello, i need a little help
<BluesKaj> ok , good point Ridayah...spoofstick won't run on FF2 for sure
<faeryNatsuki> i need to open the kde control panel from command line, do you know what is the command?
<BluesKaj> it's one i used to like having around
<stdin> jpiccolo: depends on what you want, and if I know how
<sivaji_2009> y dont linux profession optimize the os support .exe file
<BluesKaj> startkde?
<Jucato> faeryNatsuki: kcontrol
<sivaji_2009> y dont linux profession optimize the os to support .exe file
<stdin> faeryNatsuki: or 'systemsettings' for the kubuntu version
<jpiccolo> stdin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/545/
<faeryNatsuki> Jucato: thanks a lot :)
<stdin> sivaji_2009: because this isn't windows
<jpiccolo> stdin: i only want the first temp
<jpiccolo> stdin: i can get it to get the temps but i dont want both
<McGruff> Is anybody familiar with KNetworkManager?
<stdin> jpiccolo: try 'grep Core0'
<jpiccolo> there is a newline between the Core0 and the temp
<yelonek> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<sivaji_2009> but most of the software available  on web are exe based
<Lynoure> McGruff: are you taking a poll? Me! me!
<McGruff> LOL
<stdin> jpiccolo: ahh, right, give me a sec :p
<Deez> what is the default email client for Kubuntu?
<McGruff> Lynoure, are you familiar with the error "No network devices found"?
<stdin> Deez: kmail
<Lynoure> McGruff: But if you have an actual question, it helps to ask it.
<Jucato> Deez: kmail
<Jucato> ugh... too slow...
<Lynoure> McGruff: I think it is the same old same old, wait a bit, I'll give you an url of something to try
<sivaji_2009> is there any ide equivalent to ms visual studio
<Deez> Jucato, I could not find kmail anywhere in my menus... is there a way to show all applications installed or something? I went nuts looking for it
<help> Why doesn't hang shutting  down?
<Jucato> Deez: run Kontact from K Menu -> Office
<Lynoure> McGruff: Give this a try, if you haven't already: http://www.lynoure.org/blog/index.php?/archives/76-Solving-the-common-NetworkManager-problem.html
<cloakable> Is there any way I can turn composite off in xorg?
<stdin> jpiccolo: ok, 'grep -A1 Core0' will work, if you only want the temp, then you can use 'grep -A1 Core0|tail -1'
<Deez> Jucato, I found kontact, so there is no direct link to kmail? I launched through cli and it is there...
<Lynoure> McGruff: I do not know why but often networkmanager is not very happy with devices defined in interfaces.
<McGruff> Lynoure: thanks, no i'd googled a bit but never saw that link
<Lynoure> McGruff: That's because nobody reads my blog :)
<Deez> Jucato, I see
<McGruff> Lynoure: nobody reads mine either.... *sigh*
<sivaji_2009> is there any ide equivalent to ms visual studio
<Lynoure> McGruff: if it helps, feel free to link to it =)
<Lynoure> McGruff: If not, let me know and maybe another solution can be found.
<McGruff> Lynoure: probably not relavant, mine has more to do with politics and objectivist philosophy
<jpiccolo> stdin: sweet thanks alot
<McGruff> Lynoure: i'm checking it out now
<stdin> jpiccolo: no problem :)
<stdin> cloakable: what graphics card do you have?
<cloakable> stdin: nVidia 5200
<matroblend> If I change graphic cards will it be auto detected?
<BluesKaj> what is objectivist philosophy ...being a totally objective dispassionate uninvolved observer i suppose .. ?
<stdin> cloakable: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf is there a line like "Option          "Composite"     "Enable"" in there?
<cloakable> stdin: Not that I can see.
<stdin> matroblend: yes, it will be auto detected, but you'll still need to reconfigure xorg
<BluesKaj> but that's off topic , I'll be reprimanded for mentioning it.
<stdin> cloakable: do you use XGL or AIGLX?
<cloakable> stdin: Neither.
<stdin> cloakable: them composite is already off
<cloakable> stdin: Zinf disagrees with you :P
<stdin> and who/what s Zinf ?
<cloakable> stdin: (<unknown>:8424): Gdk-WARNING **: Attempt to draw a drawable with depth 24 to a drawable with depth 32
<cloakable>  - that's the error Zinf gives when trying to qun in a x server with compositing.
<sivaji_2009> if every software become free and open source how eng can survive
<cloakable> stdin: Music player. Very light, so good for laptops/older hardware.
<Lynoure> sivaji_2009: free and open does not mean not getting paid.
<Lynoure> sivaji_2009: But if you want to talk about that, join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<stdin> cloakable: that looks to be something to do with colour depth, not composit
<cloakable> stdin: http://sourceforge.net/tracker/index.php?func=detail&aid=1033026&group_id=51494&atid=463479 - the problem is identified, and there's already a workaround for Slackware.
<Jucato> Deez: there's no direct way in the K Menu to launch KMail, but you can always add it yourself
<dreamer> i, how can I switch between desktops from the koyboard?
<doodles> hello
<matlec> hi
<stdin> cloakable: have you followed the instructions here: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=264789
<doodles> is there a live cd of new kubuntu or only a dvd?
<Jucato> dreamer: Ctrl+F1-F4?
<dreamer> Jucato: no
<Jucato> what do you mean "no"?
<stdin> doodles: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/edgy/  (for edgy) the desktop CD is the live CD and install CD
<dreamer> it doesn't work
<doodles> stdin: ahh... ok ... thanks
<amir__> How do I get the latest flash player ?
<Jucato> you're not using Beryl or something?
<cloakable> stdin: No extensions section in the xorg.conf, and no mention of one in the man page.
<dreamer> Jucato: KDE
<Jucato> amir__: flash 7 or flash 9 beta?
<amir__> jucato, I dont know a site im trying to enter says latest flash player
<Jucato> dreamer: it should be Ctrl+F1 for the first desktop, Ctrl+F2 for the 2nd, etc
<stdin> cloakable: try adding the section, but just put 'Option "RENDER" "Enable" '
<dreamer> Jucato: it doesn't work
<Jucato> dreamer: anyway, you can set your own keyboard shortcut in System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<cloakable> stdin: ..okay. I can always remove it, i suppode.
<dreamer> Jucato: not very handy either, since ctrl+f4 is window close in firefox
<Jucato> dreamer: isn't that Alt+F4?
<stdin> cloakable: that's the spirit :p
<dreamer> Jucato: er, I meant close tabs
<cloakable> stdin: :P
<Jucato> dreamer: ah not Ctrl+W? anyway, like I said, you can set your own shortcuts
<dreamer> Jucato: also ctr+w
<cloakable> stdin: BRB :P
<stdin> ok
<burepe> BlackPhoenixx: Thanks for your help. I am really sorry I fell asleep when we took that break. I guess I was really tired. Didn't mean to dis you.
<pippo_> Ciao a tutti.
<dreamer> Jucato: not where you said
<Jucato> dreamer: are you on Edgy or Dapper?
<dreamer> dapper
<stdin> !it | pippo_
<ubotu> pippo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dreamer> kde 3.5
<matroblend> stdin: Thanks, I am dropping my ATI 9550 for Nvidia 6200 to improve the driver issues of ATI
<dreamer> Jucato: from an ubuntu install
<Jucato> dreamer: Kubuntu Edgy or Kubuntu Dapper, not asking for the KDE version
<dreamer> Jucato: so not original kubuntu
<pippo_> Chiedo scusa,  la prima volta..
<Jucato> dreamer: did you install kubuntu-desktop or kde/kde-core?
<dreamer> Jucato: afaik
<cloakable> stdin: Didn't work :( Still got the error.
<Jucato> dreamer: so you don't have "system settings", only kcontrol?
<stdin> matroblend: when you 1st boot with it, X probably won't start, so just reconfigure it
<dreamer> Jucato: I have K-mune >> Settings >> Peripherals
<dreamer> menu*
<stdin> cloakable: sorry, I've no clue then
<cloakable> stdin: Tis okay.
<mfproroc> greets
<Jucato> dreamer: K Menu -> Settings -> Regional & Accessiblity -> Keyboard Shortcuts
<dreamer> ok thnx
<Lynoure> McGruff: And results, either way?
<matroblend> stdin:Ok now I have second thoughts as I am not so good at fixing things form command line it the a walkthrough?
<jpiccolo> anyone using a nforce4 board?
<stdin> matroblend: all you need to do is type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" after you login at the console
<stdin> matroblend: it will detect what card you have and set it up
<stdin> matroblend: you mostly just press enter a lot
<BluesKaj> and the tabkey :)
<stdin> yeah, maybe the up and down keys too
<BluesKaj> :)
<Hassan2a_> hello all
* BluesKaj is in suspense trying out the latest vers of tovid ... wasn't successful much with previous versions 
<matroblend> stdin:Thank you stdin
<stdin> you're welcome matroblend
<McGruff> Lynoure; nope, though my current interfaces file doesn't look odd so i can't figure out what KNM is choking on
<xnp> hi everybody i am looking for software to learn french, is there any for linux
<GrahamRA> Frenchie: http://www.frenchtutorial.com/news.php?page=2
<BluesKaj> xnp, most cd/dvd programs with video and audio will run on linux as well as windows
<GrahamRA> Didn't take more than 5 seconds on Google to find.
<BluesKaj> GrahamRA, don't think he meant in french ...i think he means he wants to learn french , but thinks there's something spaecial for linux
<GrahamRA> I know that's what he meant, read the page.
<BluesKaj> nope, too lazy
<GrahamRA> Then don't tell me what I posted is right/wrong if you're not going to check it... ffs...
<vge> :)
<BluesKaj> looks like it's in french to me
<dognews> hi
<dognews> did anyone of you already got looking glass working?
<dognews> *get
<mfproroc> project looking glass?
<dognews> yeah - the java based 3d window manager
<sleepy543> is there a way to see if my motherboard is pci or agp?
<mfproroc> ive run it on solaris, gentoo, and suse - but not in a couple of months
<stdin> dognews: I'm gonna try and get that installed now
<noiesmo> sleepy543, type "lspci " without quotes in terminal
<sleepy543> thanks!
<dognews> stdin: cool! I tried it yesterday, but it didn't work :(
<mfproroc> xgl is a little better imho
<mfproroc> theres a live cd out
<cloakable> Got zinf running :)
<dognews> mfproroc: but hard to install and not that good with ati cards :(
<mfproroc> http://nchc.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/lg3d-livecd/lg3d-livecd-3.0.0.iso
<mfproroc> running a FireGL here
<dognews> stdin: do you use the packages?
<mfproroc> no problems on lin - some on solaris w/ ati
<mfproroc> no probs solaris/nvidia
<dognews> mfproroc: I tried that live cd too, but it's so slow with my computer :(
<mfproroc> ;p
<mfproroc> dognews: what proc/mem/vid
<stdin> dognews: I'm going to try adding the apt repository "deb http://javadesktop.org/lg3d/debian stable contrib"
<dognews> stdin: ok, that's what I did, too - everything worked fine, until he started to install the core package
<Lynoure> McGruff: it does not need to look off. it tends to not be able to use interfaces that are there. So odd is what would be good.
<gdiebel> what command can I use to identify what httpd a server is running?
<dognews> stdin: adept gave me that error message: "Could not commit changes: There was an error commiting changes. Possibly there was a problem downloading some packages or the commit would break packages."
<stdin> woah "Need to get 139MB of archives"
<Lynoure> McGruff: You can comment out everything except loopback and see if it makes a difference. If not, easy to uncomment and go back
<dognews> stdin: did you install java 6 for it?
<stdin> dognews: no, just gonna try with the packages in the repository
<stdin> lg3d-core, lg3d-java3d and lg3d-jdk
<dognews> stdin: ok, please tell me, when there happens something
<sb9> does anyone know whether stdout is a pipe , i.e. does it have the same restrictions to it as a pipe a define myself ?
<sb9> its size
<sb9> and so on
<Dr_willis> Hmm... a pipe has restrictions?
<jontec> my wireless isn't working... in system settings > network I try to enable eth1 (my wireless card) and it enables, but says it's disabled really quickly... why?
<stdin> sb9: stdout normally points to the tty you are on
<sb9> yes its size is limited to 512bytes (posix)
<asraniel> question. why does the live installer of kubuntu in the partition choser show other partition names than qtparted?
<sb9> but often it is larger
<mfproroc> sb9: you can change that in 2.6.19 with a custom kernel though
<sb9> i have a embedded system with 256bytes max
<sb9> per pie
<sb9> pipe
<stamen> hi
<stdin> mmm, pie :p
<stamen> who can tell me how to change the bucket icon
<stamen> trash icon
<stamen> and the K button
<sb9> join #bash
<stdin> sb9: stdout normally points to the tty you are on
<stdin> eg /dev/pts/1 or /dev/tty1
<niko_> hello, i want to know one thing
<Dr_willis> 0_o
* Jucato waits...
<niko_> when i enter top in konsole, the memory stats that appear, is it about the memory taken for the cache ?
<niko_> in fact, i mean when you enter free in konsole, you have three rows
<niko_> one for memory, one for cached and one for swap
<seTecHno> hi all! I have a problem with the Kopetex plugin for kopete under Kubuntu, which worked fine for Gentoo
<stamen> hi Dr_willis :)
<seTecHno> tetex and imagemagick installed, as soon as I type in somehing between the $$, he freezes Kopete! but he creates the output in the home directory; even after killing kopete and deleting the output.png he recreates it endlessly
<stamen> Dr_willis: could you help me
<stamen> if you can
<seTecHno> any ideas to fix this?
<seTecHno> please anyone
<Jucato> seTecHno: maybe you could ask in #kopete?
<Dr_willis> Huh?
<Jucato> ??
* Dr_willis just woke up.....
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis reaches for the coffee
<seTecHno> I'll try there, thx
* Jucato slaps Dr_willis... Wake up!!
<Dr_willis> Oh wait - no coffee... got an ulcer...
* Dr_willis reaches for the bottled water
<Jucato> oh wait, no bottled water.... pollution
<Dr_willis> it came from the tap anyway
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i just refill the bottle.
<Jucato> oh btw, Dr_willis
<Jucato> weren't you the one asking about a theming guide for Kubuntu before?
<Dr_willis> You mentined it last night. :)
<Dr_willis> ya get the KDM part done?
<Jucato> yeah
<Jucato> haven't decided where to put it yet, though, besides my own page
<Jucato> http://jucato.org/kde/kubuntuthemes.html <-- temporary home
<Dr_willis> heh.. there was somthing else i noticed... lets see...
<Dr_willis> Theres those  'Theme-things' that then use other data files... i forget what  the name of the one i saw was...
<Jucato> KDE themes (.kth)
<Jucato> also discussed :)
<Jucato> only thing I didn't discuss were Fonts
<Dr_willis> 'dekator'
<Jucato> dekorator
<Dr_willis> had to sort of explain that the other day to a guy.. not sure how they would fit in with the other 'theme' thangs. a meta-themeing-add on?
<Dr_willis> just installed it today to mess with it a little.
<Jucato> dekorator is a window decoration (needs to be compiled or installed like a program) that lets you use (pixmap-based) themes to control its appearance
<yelonek> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Dr_willis> sort of a specilized to be flexiable window decoration. :)
* Rob-West is now awake
<Dr_willis> I think i noticed that Dekorator is in the repos... but i dident see any themes for it in the repos...
<Dr_willis> unless it comes with a few. (its installing now)
<stdin> dognews: did you use adept to install the packages?
<Jucato> yep, no themes for dekorator
<dognews> stdin: yes
<Jucato> because you don't need to compile themes for dekorator
<Dr_willis> which was sort of the guys problem.. he installed it.. and dident find it doing anything. Heh.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you'd be happy to know, dekorator is also covered in that guide :)
<stdin> dognews: that may be why it failed, you have to accept some licences, and adept has no way to do that
<stdin> dognews: you need to do it from konsole
<Dr_willis> Isent there another similer one to Dekorator.. or am i thinking of one that uses icewm themes?
<dognews> stdin: but as it didn't work, I also tried it with apt-get, but this didn't work either
<Jucato> Dr_willis: IceWM
<stdin> dognews: what was the error from apt-get ?
<dognews> stdin: I accepted the licences - I just had to "Show Details" and hit "y" and return
<Jucato> Dr_willis: there's an IceWM windeco for KDE. available through the kdeartwork-theme-window package
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  ok. that must of been what i saw while exploring.
<dognews> stdin: Unpacking lg3d-core (from .../lg3d-core_1.0.0_i386.deb) ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/lg3d-core_1.0.0_i386.deb (--unpack): subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<stdin> dognews: try 'sudo apt-get --reinstall install lg3d-core'
<dognews> stdin: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated! lg3d-core Install these packages without verification [y/N] ? y Preconfiguring packages ... lg3d-core failed to preconfigure, with exit status 1
<dognews> stdin: and again the same error, I sent you before
<stdin> dognews: all that script dose is displat the licence and ask you to accept it
<stdin> dognews: try uninstalling it and reinstalling
<dognews> $ sudo apt-get remove lg3d-core
<dognews> Package lg3d-core is not installed, so not removed
<Hassan2a_> re
<Hassan2a_> http://www.cnetdirectintl.com/direct/tarsus/Linux/email_Linux2.htm
<jamaur> hey all, does anyone have any advice for buying an external hard drive?  Future shop has a 320GB Comstar Platinum ext drive on sale for $150 Cdn, but it says it's uncompatible with Mac, and there's no mention of Linux, so I'm not sure if it'll work (though I'm sure it would)
<Dr_willis> !find lg3d
<ubotu> Package/file lg3d does not exist in edgy
<Hassan2a_> allez visiter ce lien
<Dr_willis> jamaur,  usb? firewire? serialata?
<jamaur> usb
<Hassan2a_> no firewire
<Dr_willis> should work.. not sure how good a price that is.
<Dr_willis> it pays to look at the drive/case and find one that feels solidly built. :)
<HymnToLife> !fr | Hassan2a_
<ubotu> Hassan2a_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dognews> stdin: It obviously can't remove the core package because it isn't installed yet
<stdin> dognews: you can always try it the hard way
<Dr_willis> i tend to buy the 'usb drive bays' and put in my own drives
<Hassan2a_> !fr HymnToLife
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr HymnToLife - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hassan2a_> !fr | HymnToLife
<ubotu> HymnToLife: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dbase13> i dont like the system with the bays
<dbase13> rather have a 'real' external hd
<stdin> dognews: edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-core.preinst (as root) and comment it all out
<Dr_willis> I mean the external drive 'box's' heh heh  - whatever ya want to call them
<Dr_willis> I got some very solid alumimun ones.. where a bit pricy. but they are solid and dont need a fan.
<Dr_willis> often the low end ones skimp on the power supplies.
<jamaur> dr willis, interesting, how much would 320GB cost by doing it that way, roughly?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, 150bucks cdn is about 135US , not bad for a 320G drive , but I've never heard of that brand
<Hassan2a_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dognews> stdin: what for? this doesn't sound as if it would work afterwards ;)
<Dr_willis> a good drive case = $50 or so US. but that was a year+ ago.. may be cheaper now.
<Hassan2a_> !fr dognews
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr dognews - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dognews> stdin: does it work on your system?
<Dr_willis> Ive had some cheap ones not even work.. they dident give enough power to the HD.
<stdin> dognews: that's the script that causes your error, so if you comment it all out, no error
<Dr_willis> ive moved all my usb drives internal however.. they were just too slow for my needs.
<stdin> dognews: I haven't loggin in to it yet, so I don't know if it works, but it's installed
<jamaur> would I be able to read/play mp3's from a usb ext drive?
<Dr_willis> jamaur,  that would work.
<stdin> jamaur: yes, sure
<BluesKaj> jamaur, afaik most IDE drives can run linux
<Dr_willis> jamaur,  but i was copying over/backing up 4+gb files all the time... that got too slow. :)
<dognews> stdin: but maybe it doesn't work without that script
<Dr_willis> ya need 320gb for mp3's?
<Hassan2a_> !fr all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dognews> stdin: it's strange, that it does work on your system, but not on my computer :(
<Hassan2a_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jamaur> dr_willis, no, I would like to back up my whole system as well
<stdin> dognews: I've looked at the script, all it dose it ask you to accept the licence
<dognews> oh
<dognews> ok
<Hassan2a_> oh
<Hassan2a_> ok
<stdin> dognews: it's safe to comment it out
<jamaur> including mp3's, which I'd want to play
<Dr_willis> jamaur,  should work. but you may want to pay attention to the brand of drive in the unit. if you want the most bang for your buck.
<BTR> What app can i use as a FTP client?
<jamaur> dr_willis, so if I bought a nice case, what type of drives would work with it?
<Dr_willis> ive seen those external drive cases. that have network ports now a days - that would be faster.. and i saw one the other day that could play mp3/vidoes stand alone even.
<dbase13> KBear
<dbase13> KASABLANCA
<BluesKaj> jamaur, do you have a URL, so we can check out the drive ?
<stdin> BTR: konqueror
<Dr_willis> jamaur,  depends on the case. :) id be tempted to go with SATA drives now - if the interface of the case is what you need.
<jamaur> http://www.futureshop.ca/catalog/proddetail.asp?logon=&langid=EN&sku_id=0665000FS10079845&catid=23795
<BTR> thanks stdin:)
<stdin> np
<dbase13> KBear, Kasablanca and gFTP are also good FTP Clients
<dbase13> => BTR
<stdin> but he's already got konqueror :p
<stdin> and it's a pretty good client too
<jamaur> dr_willis, so just any internal SATA drive?  For example, the same ones that I'd plug into my desktop tower?
<stdin> not he best
<stdin> but good
<Dr_willis> jamaur,  yep. i often use my old drives in usb enclosures
<Dr_willis> jamaur,  usb is the bottle neck. so often the older slower drives work just fine. no loss of speed.
<Dr_willis> but newer drives may use less power/noise..
<Dr_willis> I rember when my $100 external usb drive /100gb was  'amazing' :)
<dognews> stdin: I haven't got any lg3d-core file in /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<stdin> dognews: try to apt-get install it again
<jl> I have the problem that, apparently, the 64 bit Kubuntu 6.10 version is not able to correctly display images and movies.
<jamaur> dr_willis, any particular brands of usb drive bays that you'd recommend?
<dognews> stdin: I did that just 2 minutes ago - still no file
<stdin> Dr_willis: I remember when 1GB driver were considered massive :p
<jl> Does anybode have a clue on how to solve this issue or what is the reason for it?
<Dr_willis> stdin,  yep. i saw those new flashmedia drives comming out soon in 32gb sizes
<Dr_willis> jl,  what 'images' ?
<stdin> dognews: no file called '/var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-core.preinst' ?
<jl> pictures (jpg,png,...)
<Dr_willis> and what are you viewing them in?
<dognews> stdin: nope
<jl> there are strange artefacts in dark areas of pictures and movies
<jl> it does not matter, i tested firefox, konqueror, kaffeine, mplayer, vlc, ...
<stdin> dognews: do you have '/var/cache/apt/archives/lg3d-core_1.0.0_i386.deb' ?
<Dr_willis> sounds like a video driver issue perhaps.
<jl> i tested the nv and nvidia driver: both have the same problem on amd64
<dognews> stdin: yes with a size of 60,6 MB
<Dr_willis> try a live cd. 32bit and they display fine?
<jl> i also tested kernel 2.6.17 and 2.6.19 and it doesn't make a difference
<jl> yes, the ubuntu 32bit live cd works
<jl> the kubuntu 6.10 live cd and installation does not work
<stdin> dognews: yeah, try 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/lg3d-core_1.0.0_i386.deb'
<jl> it is quite frustrating, because i just recently migrated to kubuntu :-/
<Dr_willis> You mean the Ubuntu 6.10 live cd. works/boots/diplays fine? but the Kubuntu Livecd dont boot? dont display right?
<dognews> stdin: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<stdin> dognews: is /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-core.preinst there now?
<HymnToLife> !alternate | jl
<ubotu> jl: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<dognews> stdin: no
<jl> the Kubuntu 6.10 amd64 live cd does not display pictures and movies correctly
<jl> the Ubuntu 6.10 i386 live cd works correctly
<stdin> dognews: try 'sudo dpkg --unpack /var/cache/apt/archives/lg3d-core_1.0.0_i386.deb'
<Dr_willis> and you havent tested the Ubuntu 6.10 amd64 cd yet?
<jl> @ubotu: how is this related to my problem?
<stdin> jl: ubotu is a bot, it can't answer you
<Dr_willis> I dont even bother with the amd64  versions any more.. just too many issues in the past.
<HymnToLife> jl, you don't want to use the Live CD on a daily basis, do you ?
<Dr_willis> There are some amd64 related forums/wiki pages I think.
<GrahamRA> jl: ubotu is just a botm won't reply.
<Dr_willis> !hug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<jl> no, i haven't tested Ubuntu 6.10 i386, but I think it Kubuntu/Ubuntu are likely to behave the same for this problem
* stdin wants a !botslap command :p
<HymnToLife> @lart stdin
<dognews> stdin: again: subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<GrahamRA> !botkill
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botkill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GrahamRA> Aww...
<HymnToLife> is Ubugtu dead ?
<HymnToLife> @time Paris
<Ubugtu> Current time in Europe/Paris: January 05 2007, 17:27:39
<GrahamRA> !pancakes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pancakes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jl> @Hymn: i have a full installation of Kubuntu 6.10 amd64, but additionally I also tested the Live-CD (to make sure that the problem is not my fault)
<HymnToLife> jl, it doesn't work in a full install either ?
<jl> it is the same like the live CD
<stdin> dognews: what dose 'find /var/lib/dpkg/info/ -name "lg3d*" give?
<stdin> post in pastebin
<sleepy543> !kidding
<ubotu> You may think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users or irritate people who actually start answering your question :)
<Dr_willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=134   is the ubuntu 64bit forums...
* Dr_willis skims the forums
<dognews> stdin: /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-java3d.templates /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-jdk.config /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-jdk.templates /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-java3d.preinst /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-java3d.list /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-java3d.postinst /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-jdk.postrm /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-java3d.config /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-java3d.prerm /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-java3d.postrm /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-jdk.prerm /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-jdk.l
<dognews> lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-jdk.postinst
<jl> it is not easy to find the right search phrases for the problem
<Dr_willis> jl,  yea. not seeing many hits as i search either.
<jl> so far, i didn't find anything useful
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | dognews
<Dr_willis> jl,  it aint somthing basic like you having the color depth set too low? :)
<ubotu> dognews: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<GrahamRA> Where in bloody hell is Firefox installed?
<HymnToLife> GrahamRA, why do you care ?
<GrahamRA> Need to install flash.
<fdoving> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<Dr_willis> jl,  its highly possible its a nvidia driver bug with their 64bit versions.
<HymnToLife> any reason why you don't just apt-get it ?
<Dr_willis> but you said its affecting nv and 'nvidia' drivers... try the 'vesa' drivers perhaps?
<jl> willis: i don't think the problem is my fault, because it also happens with live cd
<Dr_willis> jl,  it happens with the 64bit live cd also.. thats an interesting clue.
<HymnToLife> Dr_willis, I don't think it's even possible to play videos with the vesa :p
<Dr_willis> jl,  to be honest.. ive given up on even trying the 64bit disrtos any more.
<stdin> dognews: strange, ok, try commanting out all the lg3d*.preinst files
<stdin> dognews: they are all the same
<GrahamRA> Because I've got no idea what to apt-get.
<HymnToLife> GrahamRA, flashplugin-nonfree
<Dr_willis> !backport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about backport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HymnToLife> !flash
<Dr_willis> !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Dr_willis> Please no Flashing , this is a faimly channel. :)
<GrahamRA> Doesn't work.
<stdin> GrahamRA: have you enabled the backports repository?
<jl> 64 bit system exist for quite a while now, so i hoped it would be reasonable to install the 64 bit version ...
<Dr_willis> 'Dosent work' = vague and ueeless to tell us.. clarify
<GrahamRA> Never heard of it, so I'll guess no.
<Dr_willis> jl,  its always the Little things that seem to cause problems on them.
<dognews> stdin: can I just move them to another direcotry or do I have to edit every single file?
<jl> what else, if not the kernel or the graphics driver, can cause such a problem?
<jl> it could be a library for image rendering or something like that
<stdin> dognews: there are only 3 of them, and you do need to edit them
<Dr_willis> jl,  try some different players liek vlc?
<stdin> GrahamRA: are you on dapper or edgy?
<Dr_willis> jl,  but that fact it affects both Images, and videos.. seems to tell me its a driver  issue,
<GrahamRA> 6.10
<jl> willist: i already tried that
<GrahamRA> edgy
<GrahamRA> I hate those names.
<stdin> GrahamRA: just add the line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu edgy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to the bottom of your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Dr_willis> heh the version #'s are just the date of release....
<jl> is there an easy way to install a more recent nvidia driver to see whether it also has the problem?
<Dr_willis> i dont have a 64bit live cd here - or i would test it.
<stdin> GrahamRA: then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<HymnToLife> jl, yes, just une the installer from nvidia.com
<Dr_willis> jl,  i recall a wiki page onec about how to install the latest.. and what issues to watch for.. but never messed with them
<HymnToLife> use*
<sdlnxgk> anyone know how to script????
<stdin> depends what you want to script
<Deez> is there something that can help me migrate my Firefox, Thunderbird settings to Konqueror, Kmail, respectively?
<Dr_willis> #!/bin/bash
<stamen> how to make the taskbar like in MacOS
<Dr_willis> echo Hello World.
<jl> hymn: can i easily deinstall the driver from nvidia.com without interfering with the kubuntu packages?
<Dr_willis> there ya go. :)
<stamen> where was the option
<stamen> in kcontrol
<Deez> Dr_willis, do you really need to uninstall the nvidia driver? you can also comment it out in your xorg?
<HymnToLife> jl, dunno, I always use the drivers from nvidia.com, which have always worked flawlessly
<Dr_willis> stamen,  you mean the ugly bouncy icon dock thang that osx has?
<sdlnxgk> stdin I'm  studying for a linux test and they have tutorial on scripting but I get error messages... they are using red hat linux could that be why?
<HymnToLife> so I didn't bother to tes the uninstaller :p
<Deez> Dr_willis, with of course renaming it to something compatible like nv :)
<stamen> Dr_willis: yes I want to try it
<stdin> sdlnxgk: depends what the error is
<Dr_willis> Deez,  commenting it out dosent really uninstall it.. :)   but not sure - if installing the ones from the nvidia script.. should overwite them.. may be safest to apt-get remove the old.
<Dr_willis> stamen,  kde-look.org has some details on them. then check the package manager see if some exist there to be easy to install.. i find them all ugly and useless.
<ninn> What package to install for the Qt (>= Qt 3.1 (20021021)) (headers and libraries) headers?
<Dr_willis> !kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<Deez> Dr_willis, not sure what the problem is *but* I think addressed the wrong person :P
<Deez> Dr_willis, sorry :)
<sdlnxgk> stdin it's not putting data where it needs to be
<ninn> i cant find it it at my own .. tried every qt-dev i could find.
<Dr_willis> Deez,  heh heh.   :)
<stamen> Dr_willis: ok, 10x
<Dr_willis> 'innovative' :)
<sdlnxgk> stdin where is a good place to post at?
<Dr_willis> an innovative clone?
<HymnToLife> stamen, http://asktog.com/columns/044top10docksucks.html
<stdin> !pastebin | sdlnxgk
<ubotu> sdlnxgk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<stdin> there
<sdlnxgk> stdin  thanks :)
<GrahamRA> Sorted.
<Deez> HymnToLife, I used the Nvidia driver to amp up the bling with Beryl. I fell back to nv because nv supports 1400x1050 better than Nvidia does.
<dognews> stdin: strange :( subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<stdin> ninn: tried libqt4-dev ?
<stamen> HymnToLife: I will see it
<stamen> 10x
<ninn> Thats already installed, stdin.
<ninn> :-/
<stdin> dognews: on what pachage, lg3d-core?
<dognews> stdin: still /var/cache/apt/archives/lg3d-core_1.0.0_i386.deb
<dognews> stdin: maybe it's because I don't have this script?
<ninn> i dont get it ... :-?
<stdin> dognews: try 'echo \#\!/bin/bash | sudo tee /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-core.preinst && chmod +x /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-core.preinst'
<jl> i found a way to install latest driver using packages: http://albertomilone.com/newlegacyrepo.html
<stdin> dognews: then sudo apt-get install lg3d-core
<sticazzi> hello, how do I change desktop resolution?
<ninn> via configuration-dialogs or via commandline?
<sticazzi> configuration-dialogs if possible
<ninn> push the  k-menu-button, and select "system-settings"
<dognews> stdin: #!/bin/bash chmod: changing permissions of `/var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-core.preinst': Operation not permitted
<ninn> go to "monitos and screens"
<stamen81> ee
<ninn> then push the button on the bottom to enter admin-mode.
<stdin> dognews: add sudo before chmod
<ninn> (ok, thats quite complicated)
<Sea_Master> <dognews> sudo chmod 777 /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-core.preinst
<ninn> found it?
<dognews> stdin: done - but still the same error on apt-get install
<sticazzi> nope, not sure it's there
<The_Machine> someone has to help me figure out why the HECK evolution starts every time i boot into X using KDE.  I don't have it in ~/.kde/Autostart and it isn't running when I shut down.  Anyone have any idea why it's doing this?!
<The_Machine> :)
<ninn> what dialog do you see now sticazzi
<ninn> ?
<stdin> dognews: dose /var/lib/dpkg/info/lg3d-core.preinst still exist ?
<sticazzi> give me an extra bit
<dognews> Sea_Master: why do I need to write to that file?
<dognews> stdin: yes
<stdin> dognews: what size is it?
<dognews> stdin: 12 bytes
<sdlnxgk> stdin check this when you get time... added some comments... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/557/
<stdin> dognews: then it can't be that file that's causing the error
<dognews> stdin: strange... what then?
<stdin> dognews: did you comment out all the other lg3d*.preinst files?
<dognews> yes
<dognews> stdin: tow others
<stdin> dognews: I don't know why it's not working then, you can try using the Megabundle package
<dognews> stdin: what's the difference?
<stdin> dognews: the megabundle one should work, it's just one big script basically
<stdin> sdlnxgk: what's the error you get when you run it?
<sdlnxgk> stdin sdlnxgk is using du -s | cut -f 1 kilobytes
<sdlnxgk> that is what it says
<sdlnxgk> where the du -s | cut -f 1 is should be kilobytes
<sdlnxgk> very odd
<dognews> stdin: ok, I'll try it tomorrow - thanks for your help :)
<sdlnxgk> if I change the  code around I get  output but  can't get it where I want it at
<sdlnxgk> :q
<sdlnxgk> opps  wrong  screen:D
<stdin> sdlnxgk: ahh I see, I'll change the post on pastebin to show you
<sdlnxgk> k
<sdlnxgk> couldn't find SPACE anywhere in scripting commands
<dognews> bye
<w00t_sauce> I need a program to sync my palm with my computer.  I can't seem to get Palm Desktop to work on wine.  Suggestions?
<Dr_willis> kpilot ?
<w00t_sauce> thank you
<stdin> sdlnxgk: look at http://pastebin.com/851990
<stdin> sdlnxgk: i just changed "SPACE='du -s | cut -f 1'" to "SPACE='`du -s | cut -f 1`'" to execute the command
<sdlnxgk> stdin  thanks... I wouldn't think that scripting in RHL and Kubutu  would be differnt
<stdin> sdlnxgk: it isn't, that script would have failed on RHL too
<stdin> the ` charactor mean to execute the command inside the 2 `` , without it you just set the variable SPACE to the name of the command, not the result of it
<sdlnxgk> hmmm because I copied it from video on RHL test and  it worked for him... maybe i'm using the wrong kind of '
<BTR> Do i need to download any packages to hear .mp3 files? Kaffeine and amorak wont play them:(
<Dr_willis> shuldent there be some other construction used these days instead of the ` whatever ` ones?
<stdin> sdlnxgk: probably, in bash ' and ` are very different
<Dr_willis> BTR,  check the KUBUNTU Faq. it tells exactly what needs to be installed
<sdlnxgk> stdin I know where ' is but where is the other?
<stdin> Dr_willis: $(command) will work too
<sdlnxgk> ahhhh next to the 1
<BTR> thanks Dr_willis
<sdlnxgk> hehehehhe
<Dr_willis> stdin,  yea. :) im try ing to break out of the ` ` habbit also.
<Dr_willis> sdlnxgk,  heh heh :)
<Dr_willis> backtick = ` ` ` ` `
<stdin> sdlnxgk: depends on your keyboard, mine is before the '1' key
<sdlnxgk> Dr.Willis never used that key before.... ;)
<stdin> I never used the | key before linux :p
<sahin_w> BTR: I think you have to install amarok-xine package
<marcelo__> Hi all, there is any program that converts video files to DVD, for KDE?
<Dr_willis> so its a very clean key. :)
<sdlnxgk> stdin I used  the | in dos for reading | more in a directory
<BTR> How come the faq is empty?
<Dr_willis> it is? hmm..
<sdlnxgk> Dr_willis a very clean key other then using ~ for some games ;)
<Dr_willis> http://www.kubuntu.org/faq.php
<stdin> sdlnxgk: I started using linux around the win95 days, so I didn't get much time in DOS
<sahin_w> BTR: I checked... you have to install libxine-extracodecs for mp3 support in amarok
<Dr_willis> its there for me.
<BTR> forget about it, i just had a acrazy lag it seems:(
<Dr_willis> lol
<_necron_> hm. i installed edgy and i am not sure if my 3d works correctly. if i do "glxinfo | grep direct rendering" it says "direct rendering: yes" ... but if i activate an opengl-screensaver its slow like hell ... my xorg.conf uses driver "ati". i have a radeon 9600
<BTR> sahin_w: thanks!
<stdin> BTR: to get amarok to play mp3s install libxine-extracodecs
<Dr_willis> hmm.. they havent updated it for edgy yet.!
<BluesKaj> _necron_, have you tried the "fgl_glxgears" test ?
<Dr_willis> ok they got special sectons for the older.. i miss-read. :)
<sdlnxgk> stdin you rock dude !!!!  I just changed ' to ` and it worked great !!!!
<_necron_> BluesKaj: no. one moment :)
<stdin> sdlnxgk: bash scripting is easy, once you know how :p
<_necron_> BluesKaj: i cant start "fgl_glxgears"
<_necron_> do i have to install that from ubuntu-repository?
<stdin> _necron_: try glxgears
<sahin_w> BTR: np
<_necron_> ah. there are some things moving :) its not slow
<_necron_> the console says:
<_necron_> glxgears
<_necron_> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<BluesKaj> ok necron, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-c966b2cb7c82944d6883f27a2896725db3b90a3a
<sdlnxgk> stdin just starting so have a long way to go :)
<_necron_> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<marcelo__> Hi all, there is any program that converts video files to DVD, for KDE?
<_necron_> but if i get a new kernel, i will have to do that again, right?
<alex__> could anyone give me a hand with converting a .bin to mpeg?
<tony_> hello...i am new at kubuntu and linux also...I am trying to install a new icon set i downloaded from kde-look.org...i downloaded the crystal clear set of icons...it opened up with ark...how do I get them all installed?
<stdin> sdlnxgk: this is a good resource: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<tony_> any help would be appreciated
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I think we have a test subject...
<Jucato> tony_: http://jucato.org/kde/kubuntuthemes.html#icons
<stdin> tony_: Kmenu -> System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons and click on the "Install New Theme..." button, then click the folder icon (above cancel) and locate the file you downloaded, click OK, then OK again and you're done
<tony_> thanks guys...i'll try that
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  heh heh.. :)
<Jucato> tony_: no need to open the icon them in ark or extract it
<dbase13> how can i change the password of the nickname i registered?
<Dr_willis> - /msg nickserv help
<tony_> thanks guys..it worked
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  guess your work passed. :)
<BTR> Hmm how come my laptop-speakers doesnt work?
<Jucato> presuming he read my guide and not stdin's instructins ;)
<Sea_Master> <dbase13> /msg nickserv set password <password>
<jpiccolo> my new mounted hard drive does not have the right permisions
<jpiccolo> look right -> /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     ext3    auto,user,exec,sync,rw   0       1
<BTR> Someone please help me, my sound card : intel 82801DB-ICH4 doesnt work in linux:(
<sebokie_> hello
<sebokie_> i have a problem with samba share
<sebokie_> i have added //192.168.0.1/E   /windows/winshare smbfs defaults,auto,users  0       0
<sebokie_> to fstab
<sebokie_> but when i start my session there is nothing in the winshare disk
<rgil> buenas tardes
<VSpike> sebokie can you make it work with the mount command from the command line?
<sebokie_> yes
<rgil> alguien me podria colaborar con la configuracion del sonido
<iz4efn> sebokie_: I also had matters with that
<amir__> How do I get my surround 5.1 to work?
<iz4efn> the only way to have it working was adding that through webmmin
<VSpike> sebokie_: it's a long time since I did it, but I seem to remember the syntax is subtly different in some way which is not obvious
<iz4efn> sebokie_: I can give you my fstab hold on
<rgil> alguien habla spanish
<sebokie_> ok thx
<VSpike> !es | rgil
<ubotu> rgil: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jpatrick> rgil: a #kubuntu-es
<sebokie_> what is webmmin?
<rgil> necesito configurar el sonido 82801CA
<iz4efn> /192.168.1.254/maxtor  /media/maxtor  smbfs  password=PASS,uid=1000,username=USER  0  0
<sebokie_> thx
<jpatrick> rgil: solo se puede hablar ingles por aqui, #kubuntu-es es para hispanohablantes
<iz4efn> sorry: //192.....
<sebokie_> i don't have any user or pass on my xp pc
<sebokie_> i should put the same as you?
<iz4efn> whith no password and username
<iz4efn> i think it shoud work
<iz4efn> but listen: have you tried manually?
<iz4efn> I mean...besides fstab, have you tried mounting it from the shell to see if everythink is ok?
<sebokie_> yes manually it works
<iz4efn> ok, so forget the athentication stuff
<iz4efn> and adapt that script :)
<sebokie_> smbmount //192.168.0.1/E /windows/winshare works
<sebokie_> i'm on wifi
<sebokie_> i fear the system loads the smb before the wifi
<sebokie_> could it be the problem?
<shahed> it wont, it'll first uptain IP address then
<shahed> in your /etc/rc5.d dir you can see the order it does things
<sebokie_> ok
<sebokie_> what's the uid?
<shahed> where do you read it?
<sebokie_> in man mount.smbfs
<shahed> user id
<sebokie_> but what is it? the name of the user of kubuntu?
<shahed> your WINDOWS network user ID
<shahed> no no
<sebokie_> i don't have any win userid
<shahed> the user you connect to the windows with
<shahed> you're trying to mount to an XP machine?
<sebokie_> yes
<shahed> you don't have a user id to log in to your XP machine?
<sebokie_> no
<shahed> then leave it blank
<shahed> or don't give it that option
<sebokie_> what shall i pu in option then?
<sebokie_> cause defaults does not work
<shahed> fmask and dmask both as 777
<sebokie_> ok
<shahed> but
<shahed> do you see the machine with smb?
<sebokie_> yes
<shahed> when you do a smbclient -L ipaddress do you see anything?
<sebokie_> when i type smbmount //192.168.0.1/E /windows/winshare it works
<sebokie_> yes i see all the info of my xp box
<digijosh> hey whats up
<shahed> so what doesn't work?
<sebokie_> what does not work is, when i startup my computer, the folder /windows/winshare is empty
<digijosh> is anyone else's mouse/kb (usb) turning off sporadically? I have to just unplug/replug and it comes back.
<digijosh> i'm running on kde dapper drake.
<shahed> you have a line for it in your /etc/fstab?
<sebokie_> yes
<sebokie_> /192.168.0.1/E   /windows/winshare smbfs defaults  0       0
<sebokie_> with 2 //
<shahed> and the icons for them don't even apear on your desktop?
<sebokie_> yes they appear
<sebokie_> but there's nothing in
<mitch> hey, i'm truing out kubuntu for the first time and i'm trying to get my wireless to work...i had it working under ubuntu..but i get the following message in terminal...sudo: ./ndiswrapper_setup: command not found, when issuing the command...sudo ./ndiswrapper_setup....any idea why?
<HymnToLife> !ndiswrapper | mitch
<ubotu> mitch: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rene_> hm. if i start winecfg and click on audio wine crashes ... any idea?
<nixternal> will someone ask a question i can answer :)
<sivaji_2009> if all the softwares become free and open source how angineers can earn enough money
<Jucato> nixternal: what is your name?
<mitch> why did that command work in ubuntu terminal...but won't in kubuntu terminal?
<nixternal> Jucato: come on, i have no clue :)
<nixternal> mitch: are you in the correct directory?
<nixternal> mitch: and if so, is the file executable?
<mitch> yeah...it's on my desktop
<mitch> it was in ubuntu
<nixternal> chmod +x ndiswrapper_setup
<Jucato> mitch: then you should be in you ~/Desktop folder
<mitch> i am
<mitch> nixternal: that worked thanks...what was the problem exactly?
<Jucato> the file wasn't executable
<mitch> is that something that happens under kubuntu...i don't remember having to do anything uner ubuntu
<sebokie_> so what's not correct?
<nixternal> mitch: i don't think is should have changed, but the switching of desktops could have mucked up something
<digijosh> nixternal: i have a q :)
<nixternal> uh oh
<nixternal> ;)
<digijosh> any idea why mouse/kb (usb) turns off sporadically
<digijosh> not wireless.
<digijosh> and the fix is just unplug/replug and everything is peachy again.
<mitch> nixternal: ok thanks!
<nixternal> wow, no idea as to why that would happen digijosh. have you checked dmesg for any errors at all?
<digijosh> yeah i've checked and nothing
<digijosh> google searches only come up with wireless errors...
<chuen> Hi. Can someone give me (point me to) the skinny on 'wiping out' windows xp from my HD and installing Kubuntu from the Live CD?
<nixternal> that is an odd one
<digijosh> it is, it's my box here at work...it's a dell =\
<sivaji_2009>  why linux professional cant modify the os to support .exe file ?
<nixternal> chuen: just stick the disc in, reboot, and let kubuntu wipe it for you :)
<nixternal> sivaji_2009: wine supports some .exe files
<chuen> Ok. What 'option' does it give?
<chuen> (IOW, how will I recognize it)
<digijosh> chuen: it brings up the live cd which gives you the option to install
<Dr_willis>  linux professional ?
<sivaji_2009> why some exe why not all exe file
<digijosh> chuen: it's all a GUI so it's safe. a monkey can't break it :)
<digijosh> chuen: you'll be fine.
<chuen> I'm a Monkey :)
<digijosh> chuen: then you won't break it
<Dr_willis> sivaji_2009,  library calls and other extra features.
<chuen> (Chuen actually means monkey in the Mayan language!)
<ubuntu_> how do you install flash in kubuntu (konqueror) ?
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<digijosh> hehe
<chuen> Hope it's not a bad omen :)
<Dr_willis> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<digijosh> chuen: nah make sure you log back in here to tell us how it went.
<ubuntu_> ok thx
<sivaji_2009> do u think linux is more intractive than mswindows?
<chuen> OK. I've backed up most of my file to external HD - should be eable to do it over or after the weekend.
<digijosh> nah...my kde is set up to look better than windoze
<Dr_willis> Interactive?  what do you mean by that.
<digijosh> err nvm
<sivaji_2009> easy handling
<sebokie_> can someone help me with that smbfs problem?
<Dr_willis> You interact with the computer.. :)  I guess i interact more with my pc then i do my vcr...
<Dr_willis> does that make my vcr better?
<Dr_willis> no. its more specilized.
<chuen> ok thanks for the tips . be back later.
<Dr_willis> Linux is a very flexiable os. and has lots of features and things that most people will never ever need to mess with.
<sivaji_2009> why it is still under the dark
<sivaji_2009> all the web games and software are exe based
<digijosh> ?
<digijosh> you mean why isn't linux as trendy as a pc or a mac?
<Dr_willis> sivaji_2009,  that statement has just proven that you really need to go do some more reading.. and learn some basics
<Dr_willis> 'exe based' means nothing
<Dr_willis> or you are being a very bad troll.
<Dr_willis> and i got to go to work..
<digijosh> lol
<Dr_willis> web games are often FLASH or Java based....  those do work fine in most cases under linux.
<sivaji_2009> yes i need to learn basic of linux give any link
<Dr_willis> google.com  = search for linux fundamentals
<Dr_willis> come back in 4 days :) download some live cd's to test out after you read...  I got to go to work. byeeeeeeee
<digijosh> en.wikipedia.org
<digijosh> www.ubuntu.com
<sivaji_2009> free and open source means engg will not be given any money for his work is it so ?
<digijosh> well there are always sponsors/investors interested in funding a good project for a good cause
<digijosh> but the end-user isn't being charged, no.
<sivaji_2009> i got kubuntu 6.06 without any loss of data can i shift to kubuntu 6.10
<digijosh> plus you can expand upon it or improve upon the coding
<digijosh> yeah you can
<digijosh> run update mgr
<digijosh> or sudo apt-get update
<nixternal> sivaji_2009: that is not true. granted a lot of open source people work for free, there are a lot of good paying open source jobs out thre
<Jucato> getting a bit -offtopic guys. please continue it in #kubuntu-offtopic
<sebokie_> i have a problem with my fstab can someone please help me?
<Jucato> ask your question. if somebody can help, they will
<biff2> konqueror seems to have half-forgotten how to do dns resolution.
<sebokie_> my smb share is empty on startup, although everything is fine with konsole
<sivaji_2009> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ apt-get update
<sivaji_2009> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<biff2> sivaj: put a 'sudo' in front of that
<biff2> sivaji_2009: you need to be root to do that, so either do "sudo apt-get update", or "sudo su -", then run your apt-get commands
<sivaji_2009> ok
<biff2> does anyone else have a konqueror which decided to not be able to do name lookups?  maybe it is a KDE thing?
<sivaji_2009> how to install a package that has  .bin  file
<Jucato> sivaji_2009: is that package made for Linux?
<sivaji_2009> yes
<sivaji_2009> actually it is web sphere studio app devloper
<digijosh> apt-get usually installs everything for you
<digijosh> if it's a .deb file then sudo dpkg -i nameofthefile.deb installs it as well
<sivaji_2009> but it is not there in adept pacage list
<biff2> did you download the .bin file from someone you trust?  you might be able to simply execute it.
<digijosh> have you enabled all repositories?
<Jucato> what's the name of the app?
<sivaji_2009> yes there are totally 18500 app are there except what i need
<chuen> digijosh (or anyoe) I have a question about installing from live cd
<sivaji_2009> web sphere app dev
<Jucato> maybe there's a Linux equivalent for the app
<digijosh> whats up chuen
<chuen> If I select the 'start or install' option, I only end up with kubuntu running from the cd.
<chuen> How do I select an option t o install on my HD?
<digijosh> chuen: thats the 'live' version..there should be an icon on the desktop that says install
<chuen> doh!
<digijosh> you just dbl click that icon and the wizard runs up and asks you to select options
<Jucato> single click
<chuen> let me have a look.
<digijosh> single click :) yes
<chuen> Oh yes, - there it is, larger than life :)
<digijosh> if you want to keep windows...when gparted runs, don't erase entire disc
<chuen> I've had it with Windows :)
<digijosh> kk
<chuen> So one option is 'erase entire disk'?
<digijosh> yes...that will format your entire drive and install ubuntu on it
<chuen> kk, thx.
<dbase13> what do you guys think of Beryl? has anyone installed it?
<biff2> what is beryl?
<chuen> thanks again digijosh.
<chuen> ttyl
<digijosh> cya
<sivaji_2009> is there any ide equivalent to ms visual studio
<TheGateKeeper> chuen, the sensible option is to dual boot for a while, & when you are happy & comfortable with linux, then remove windows
<dbase13> go to youtube.com and there search for beryl + ubuntu
<dbase13> you'll see
<chuen> Hi Gatekeeper. How do I go about removing Windows after selecting dualboot option?
<digijosh> run gparted. erase that partition, and either set up a new partition or merge it with your existing
<chuen> thx.
<digijosh> welcome
<dbase13> has anyone tried BERYL?
<mortici> dbase13, i use it all the time
<mortici> :)
<chuen> Excuse my ignorance, but what;s the basic difference between 'erase' & 'merge'?
<dbase13> erase = delete
<dbase13> merge = put together with other partition
<chuen> so when you merge you have more space accessible for you linux distro and files ?
<digijosh> chuen: yes.
<digijosh> you can always just create a new partition with the newly free'd space from windows and just use that partition for media files and stuff
<sivaji_2009> how many percentage of people are using linux system ?
<chuen> Great. Just a quick last one before <i try this. With dual boot, do I still have CD-Rom in drive and have BIOs set to reda that first?
<digijosh> with your ubuntu install you also get GRUB...which allows you to choose what OS you want to boot at startup
<dbase13> @ mortici: is beryl heavy?
<dbase13> i mean, do you need recent hardware for it?
<dbase13> and how did you install it?
<dbase13> and is it stable?
<tsdgeos> sivaji_2009: does that matter?
<sivaji_2009> sivaji_2009: does that matter? i cant understand
<chuen> thx (digijosh)
<digijosh> welcome
<tsdgeos> sivaji_2009: does the percentage of people using linux matter?
<mortici> dbase13, not really, i have a laptop with a 1gz proc that runs in 600mhz most of the time, 64mb intel vid card, and luckly for me it came with 1gb of ram but could run it just fine with 512mb if not maybe less
<mortici> as long as your vid card supports DRI
<mortici> your fine :)
<sivaji_2009> tell me how many percentage of people using linux system
<sivaji_2009> tsdgeos
<mortici> dbase13, i mean better hardware is always helpful, in speeding things up. but its not a monster of a ui :)
<velle> is it possible to install Kubuntu without a graphical system? The comp will be used as a server, and accessed only via ssh
<dbase13> hmmm
<dbase13> can you tell me how you did it?
<dbase13> cuz i found a tutorial
<hatta> mortici, is beryl lighter than compiz then?
<dbase13> but its kinda long
<dbase13> :-)
<mortici> dbase13, which vid card you using?
<hatta> cause I had an athlon1800+ with a geforce4mx440 and compiz ran like ass on it
<tsdgeos> sivaji_2009: does it matter? (and if you don't understand the sentence meaning use a dictionary instead of keeping asking the same)
<mortici> hatta, never used compiz, as i have to use AIGLX to get the visuals to work
<mortici> which is fine with me
<sivaji_2009> yes
<tsdgeos> sivaji_2009: why?
<dbase13> is there something in Kubuntu like in mac osx where i can see my system specs?
<mortici> hatta, i would think with the new nvidia drivers and beryl, you might be pleasently supprised
<dbase13> got it
<slarty> mortici: I second that, just installed beryl here (also using AIGLX) and it runs very nicely
<sivaji_2009> all my friends are using ms_windows based system they dont consider linux as a os
<hatta> the new nvidia drivers dont' seem to support the geforce4mx440
<dbase13> Radeon Mobility 7500 32 Mb
<mortici> hatta, ahh i see
<mortici> dbase13, first thing first you need to install the open source ati drivers
<hatta> it's not a great card for 3d
<mortici> then i think you can only run xgl/beryl
<hatta> great for zsnes on tv-out though :)
<mortici> hatta, :)
<esaym> isnt there a way to run e2fsck on a mounted FS?
<dbase13> will my ati mobility 7500 32Mb do?
<esaym> like e2fsck -n or something?
<mortici> dbase13, then config your xorg.conf file, and finally do aptitude install beryl
<mortici> dbase13, quite possibly yes, as long as it supports dri your fine :)
<dbase13> it does :-)
<mortici> good
<dbase13> you know a good and simple tutorial
<dbase13> ?
<mortici> well then install the open source ati drivers
<digijosh> brb
<dbase13> fuck
<mortici> dbase13, not really, the hardest part really is getting the drivers and xorg.conf
<mortici> setup
<dbase13> ok
<dbase13> i'll fix it tonight
<mortici> after that all it takes is for you to type: aptitude install beryl
<dbase13> now i'm gonna grab a bite, and then party a lil :-)
<mortici> in a shell
<dbase13> okay
<mortici> dbase13, :D
<dbase13> thanks
<dbase13> bye all
<dbase13> have a nice weekend
<mortici> bye :)
<mortici> you too
<mortici> is there anyway to rename devices, such as flash drives when you plug them in so it doesn't just say usbdisk?
<nidal> hi all , sorrry to ask this question as its specific to XEN , but please suggest me something if anycan do that.  I have installed and configured xen 3.03 on kubuntu edgy. Now I am trying to install centos as a guest domain. everything is fine except when it prompted for the second CD, I inserted the cd. but it says "unable to access the cdrom"
<nidal> i tried to mount and umount the cdrom , but its the same
<mortici> nidal, did  you unmount before swapping discs?
<nidal> no
<blackflag> when somone want to give me support and need access to my machine what ssh- szenario is the best?
<mortici> nidal, your installing Xen of a CD?
<antonio_> ./flashpayer-installer
<blackflag> ssh!
<nidal> mortici, I installed and configured xen , there is no issue with that. but then I tried to install centos on top of xen as a guest domain at that time it started the installation with first centos cd. but when it prompted for the second centos cd its not accepting the cd
<blackflag> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<antonio_> asancrol@hotmail.com
<mortici> nidal, ahhh ok so your trying to install centos
<nidal> mortici, exactly
<mortici> nidal, if you put any other cd, can you still view it even though it says it can't access the cdrom in the install app
<nidal> mortici, yes I can see it through konqueror and all
<animimotus> hi
<nidal> mortici, i know it some issue with the xen config ,but cant figure out exactly
<linuxserver> hello, does somebody use trickle, a bandwith shaper? -d rate doesnt work, maybe because of that message "trickle: Could not reach trickled, working independently: No such file or directory"?
<animimotus> kalternatives is not in any official deposit ?
<mortici> nidal, if it read the first disk through xen then it should have no problem with the second
* mortici has never used xen
<blackflag> how can I create a second root user- account?
<mortici> nidal, here try this in xen to swap cd's
<ryantmer> How do you run the Opera web browser once it's installed?
<mortici> go into qemu
<mortici> by pressing ctrl+alt+2
<mortici> then type: eject cdrom
<ryantmer> Same question regarding Thunderbird, actually.
<ryantmer> I've installed both, but I don't know how to run them...
<mortici> change cdrom /dev/cdrom
<mortici> after the eject cdrom switch the cd's
<mortici> then type change cdrom /dev/cdrom
<mortici> then hit ctrl+alt+1
<nidal> mortici, what do you mean by swap in xen ?
<BluesKaj> ryantmer, are they listed in the k-menu under internet ?
<nidal> i didnt understand it correctly
<mortici> nidal, your using xen to insall centos
<mortici> right?
<nidal> yes
<mortici> ok well try this
<nidal> ok, please tell
<mortici> press ctrl+alt+2
<mortici> that will get you to qemu
<mortici> then type eject cdrom
<mortici> if not try: eject /dev/cdrom
<mortici> swap the discs
<mortici> then type: change cdrom /dev/cdrom
<mortici> that "should" work
<mortici> if it doesn't i have no idea
<ryantmer> BluesKaj: No, but I just made a shortcut to it on the Desktop.
<ryantmer> (I think I figured it out...)
<mortici> oh after you type the last line hit ctrl+alt+1
<mortici> to go back to the install
<indusparts> oi
<nidal> mortici, its not working , but it says the following
<mortici> how about eject hdc
<nidal> HVM device model, type q to exit HVMXen device is not removable type 'q' to quit
<BluesKaj> ryantmer, if you're still in the term or in pkg manager it prolly won't show upin the k-menu 'til you exit
<mortici> nidal, type infoblock
<mortici> and give me the output
* mortici learning as he goes lol
<ryantmer> BluesKaj: All I have open is Kopete and Konversation..
<nidal> oh mortici, hda : type=hd removable=0 file=/usr/local/centos44-iso.ext3 ro=0 drv=raw
<BluesKaj> hmm...how did you install Opera & T-Bird ?
<nidal> hdc: type=cdrom removable=1 locked=0 [not inserted] 
<nidal> fda: type= floppy removable=1 locked=0 [not inserted] 
<mortici> so your img file is mounted to the hdd
<nidal> mortici , pleaze tell me how to proceed ? :-)
<nidal> i have no clue
<mortici> nidal, lol thats the thing im learning about this as i go
<nidal> lol
<mortici> it seems that the centos iso file is mounted on the hda
<nidal> you want to see the line in config file ?
<ryantmer> BluesKaj: I did Opera through the Adept Package Manager, and I did Thunderbird with this: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_script_Thunderbird_1.5
* mortici has never used the app in his life
<nidal> disk = ['file:/usr/local/centos44-iso.ext3,ioemu:hda,w','file:/usr/local/centos44-iso.iso,hdc:cdrom,r'] 
<nidal> mortici , is there anything wrong with that ?
<mortici> nidal, lemme see
<nidal> thanx indeed mortici, i will wait
<mortici> nidal, ok try this, do you have the 2nd cd iso img?
<nidal> no, but I can create it
<mortici> nidal but you do have an iso of the first disk right?
<nidal> yes I do have
<mortici> ok make the iso for the second this, and once you have it
<mortici> type
<mortici> change cdrom d:/tmp/yourcdrom.iso
<nidal> i am making it now
<mortici> or whatever the path is to the iso img
<nidal> from where ? normal konsole ? or the qemu window ?
<mortici> qemu window
<ironfroggy> how does OOo decide where my printer is?
<ironfroggy> i cant seem to find anything about configuring it to use my cups server.
<mortici> then if everything goes ok, hit ctrl+alt+1 and try and continue with the install
<nidal> mortici, I am waiting for the image to be created, but please tell me what did I do wrong to happen this ? rather than a  smooth centos install with cds inserted one by one?
<ironfroggy> is there a standard place locally that holds configuration for cups clients?
<ironfroggy> does OOo even use cups?
<mortici> nidal, im not sure, but as far as i know xen requires iso images of the OS's you want to install, it appears that your config pointed to a iso img for installation, which is fine, but when the app looked for the second disk the iso img didn't exist
<mortici> oh nidal have you tried, change hdc /dev/cdrom
<mortici> then continue with the install directly from the cd
<nidal> mortici , from where ? qemu window ?
<mortici> qemu yes
<nidal> mortici, I have executed the following command in qemu and it gave a succes prompt
<nidal> change hdc /dev/cdrom
<ggintas> heloo
<mortici> ok
<mortici> hit ctrl+alt+1
<mortici> and try to continue the install
<nidal> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mortici, you are incredible !!!!
<nidal> itw taken
<nidal> how it will prompt for the third cd also , so what shall I do then ?
<mortici> same thing
<mortici> ctrl+alt+2
<mortici> eject cdrom
<mortici> change the disk
<mortici> change hdc /dev/cdrom
<mortici> ctrl+alt+1
<mortici> or you might have to do eject hdc
<nidal> ok , let me see
<mortici> im not sure
<cloakable> How much ram would i need for a basic kde install (kde-core)
<mortici> 256
<mortici> i think
<mortici> if not less
<cloakable> Ahh
<cloakable> With no kdm?
<mortici> i think so
<cloakable> Damn :P
<mortici> i would ask in #kde
<mortici> to verify
<cloakable> I wanted to try kde on my older laptop :P
<mortici> it would work
<cloakable> Currently 128MB RAM, max 192 :P
<mortici> id run fluxbox on any really old laptop
<mortici> cloakable, it will work on it
<mortici> as long as you do the basic install
<mortici> no fancy shmancy visuals :)
<cloakable> mortici: Yeah, but fluxbox doesn't have any smb browsers :(
<mortici> :( just use kde's :P
<cloakable> Konqueror is great on the network.
<mortici> install kde
<cloakable> Yeah, but installing Konqueror = installing kde :P
<mortici> buyt use fluxbox
<mortici> and use konq on flux
<nidal> mortici, i did the same thing and it took the third cd and installation is over successfully.
<mortici> nidal, good :) im glad
<cloakable> Konq has a dep on kdelibs :P
<mortici> cloakable, then install kdelibs
<nidal> mortici, many many thanx indeed for your great help . I appreciate it with full heart
<mortici> i mean you can install all of kde, but your WM is gonna be fluxbox
<mortici> so you just use whatever you need from kde in flux
<cloakable> mortici: That has deps on KDE :P
<mortici> nidal, not a problem lol, i learned something my self :)
<nidal> I have to say that I have good great help from all the time I have been to kubuntu channel and this was even better
<cloakable> Won't htat do bad things to my memory?
<mortici> cloakable, no, be cause you only run CERTAIN kde things, all of KDE doesn't load then, saving memory
<nidal> let me ask you one last doubt(still curious) , what is this ctr+ alt +1 and ctl + alt +2 combs ?
<mortici> since fluxbox uses like what a nano bit of ram lol
<cloakable> Ahhh.
<cloakable> Yeah :)
<mortici> nidal, thats to get in and out of qemu
<mortici> :)
<cloakable> So I'll save ram over using kde?
<mortici> cloakable, yes, since thats what your worried about
<mortici> hell you can even get kicker to work in flux :P
<cloakable> mortici: Hell yeah :P if you were limited to 192MB RAM, wouldn't you worry about it? :P
<mortici> indeed i would
<nidal> thanx mortici again, I am really happy indeed, bye for now
<mortici> nidal, not a prob, enjoy :D
<mortici> bye
<mortici> cloakable, i would say install kde and make a nice swap  partition, that should help your ram situation :P
<nidal> bye, you guys are doing a wonderful job by providing free support for a free OS
<mortici> nidal, thats what were here for :P
<nidal> :)
<cloakable> mortici: yeah, but not the chug-chug-chug situation when I USE that RAM :P
<cloakable> *swap
<mortici> cloakable, if not then install kde, and fluxbox/openbox/whateverbox, and run that as your WM then use whatever kde apps you need
<mortici> cloakable, swap is as fast as your HDD :P
<mortici> put a turbo on it lol
<cloakable> :P
<mortici> i say those are your 2 best options :)
<mortici> full kde with a nice swap part, or kde+fluxbox :)
<mortici> or openbox
<mortici> or whichever box you prefer
<cloakable> mortici: I'll probably install ubuntu server, get a working fluxbox install, then install konqueror :P And grit my teeth as my HDD fills with programs :P
<mortici> :D
<mortici> cloakable, sounds just right :P
<cloakable> Heh
<ryantmer> For installing Thunderbird, once I have typed "sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird", what do I do?
<cloakable> ryantmer: type thunderbird :P
<ryantmer> Doesn't run anything though O_o
<ryantmer> Just pauses, and goes to a new line
<cloakable> Ahh
<Bubba_Gump> what seems to be the easiest way to connect msn?
<Daisuke_Ido> hmm?
<Bubba_Gump> i have used kmess and kopete
<ryantmer> In Kubuntu? Kopete
<Daisuke_Ido> kopete is the best one available
<Bubba_Gump> okay
<Bubba_Gump> it does not connect
<Bubba_Gump> i have connected using the account with windows messenger (on XP)
<Bubba_Gump> ahh
<Bubba_Gump> my firewall :D
<Daisuke_Ido> there you go :)
<mortici> lol
* Bubba_Gump laughs
<Daisuke_Ido> sometimes you just need a sounding board to work out the problem :D
<Bubba_Gump> oh yeah :D
<chuen> Oh well, I did it - got rid of Windows and installed Kubuntu! Scary, but OK so far (3 mins!)
<Daisuke_Ido> chuen: i did that two months ago, and i dread having to use the windows machines at school now
<chuen> LOL
<Daisuke_Ido> as long as there are no "absolute must-have" windows-only apps, you'll be just fine
<zudokai> hm..
<chuen> A bit newbie-ish I know, but I'm used to Firefox. Any info on how to install?
<Daisuke_Ido> in kubuntu?
<mortici> Daisuke_Ido, which there aren't, what ms office, phuleeeze, Open Office FTMFW :)
<zudokai> when i do dpkg-deb -x filename.deb is there anything more i need for it to extract it to my current folder?r
<chuen> Yes.
<Daisuke_Ido> it should install automatically
<Daisuke_Ido> check in the k menu under internet
<chuen> ok one sec.
<mortici> chuen, open up a shell, type sudo apt-get intsall firefox
<Daisuke_Ido> defaults to konqueror
<Daisuke_Ido> but hey, it's not bad either
<mortici> i gotta get ready for work
<mortici> ttyl guys :D
<chuen> I'm just used to the addons in FF :)
<chuen> thx mortici
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, i am too
<Daisuke_Ido> DownThemAll, googlecustomize, video downloader, adblock plus, etc. etc.
<Daisuke_Ido> take care, mortici
<mortici> ttyl Daisuke_Ido, chuen
<chuen> thx ttyl
<Daisuke_Ido> chuen: for the most part, if it works on FF in windows, it will work on FF here (shockwave being one of the few exceptions)
<Rob-West> someone amuse me
<rene_> hi. a friend of mine installed kubuntu 64 today and now used an old sources.list (kubuntu i386) and updated over 80 packets today ... i fear that 64bit will have different repositories .. .right?
<jota> nas
<mitch_> nixternal: what was the command again to make a script executable?
<rene_> so what about that idea: you give me a sources.list of 64bit kubuntu, i give it to him and he does apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and hopes that everything will be fine
<cloakable> mitch_: chmod +x <file>
<mitch_> thanks
<cloakable> no problem
<reagleBRKLN> is there a list/blog/etc for reading about updates in the repository, e.g., all the libavahi updates in security
<reagleBRKLN> for edgy
<ValMarko> I just got the cd I requested : Kubuntu 6.06.1 but I'm having problems installing my usb modem (sagem 800 f@st). I used the script ueagle-1.3.sh on Ubuntu 6.10 and it worked well. Could someone help me?
<chuen> Hi. I asked this a while back, but lost the info. I've just installed Kubuntu and need to install Firefox. What's the command again, please?
<adz21c> sudo apt-get install firefox i presume
<chuen> ok. will try that, thx
<chuen> had the sytax wrong :)
<adz21c> np :-)
<chuen> syntax even :)
<adz21c> u can use a gui for installing packages unless you prefer cli
<chuen> how do I locate that?
<chuen> was going to use shell.
<adz21c> the gui? well there are 2 i personally know of, synaptic and adept .... i prefer synaptic, but adept is still ok really, both have pros and cons
<adz21c> aptitude has a cli ui ... instead of one line commands like apt-get
<chuen> ok, i'll experiment a bit. It's early days (minutes, really).
<adz21c> oh right cool
<chuen> OK, next dumb question. Now that I've installed it, where is it likely to have been installed and how do I create the equivalent of a shortcut for desktop?
<tommymann> is anyone running kxdocker, because my radio buttons for alignment other than bottom are greyed out
<tommymann> ?
<tommymann> anyone?
<adz21c> chuen: your menu should get updated and it will be located under internet
<nalioth> chuen: in your console, ln --help  or man ln
<adz21c> chuen: you can then just drag the icon direct from the menu to your desktop, in a copy like fasion it should appear there
<chuen> Oh yes, I'm blind Thx az21c.
<adz21c> np :)
<tommymann> anyone know anything about kxdocker?
<tommymann> somebody?
<adz21c> never used it myself but whats your issue?
<tommymann> well the radio buttons for anyother alignment than bottom are greyed out
<tommymann> so I can't change alignment
<tommymann> and right now it's behind the bar
<tommymann> and useless
<tommymann> I was wondering if it was just a kubuntu thing
<adz21c> well beats me, sorry, but maybe someone else may chime in, on the other hand you tried looking for their developer irc channel or something, they may yeild answers
<tommymann> their website is astoundingly useless
<faeryNatsuki> i need a little help, i need the notifications sound working on gnome but they does not work, how can i launch the sound system in gnome? (i don't mean arts, notifications in KDe are working without arts and i don't need arts)
<faeryNatsuki> i know it is a notification system problem because amarok works, and because when i restart the sound system notifications work
<faeryNatsuki> or i need something to replace kopete in my system
<adz21c> faeryNatsuki: maybe the people in #ubuntu will know, i think they have better gnome knowledge
<adz21c> faeryNatsuki: i think
<faeryNatsuki> but the problem is related to kde notification system
<faeryNatsuki> not gnome
<adz21c> ok, explain again cos i obviously don't get you :-)
<gnarly_buttons> Need some help - my music player only plays for 30-60 seconds and then stops...any ideas? I once worked properly.
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: what player is this?
<faeryNatsuki> OK, I use Gnome, in Gnome i use amarok, kopete and k3b, the sound of music in amarok works, but the notifications of KNotify dopes not work, until i launch kcontrol in gnome and manually start the sound system from that control panel, after that works works OK, if i start KDe all sound was ok, but i need it working too in gnome
<gnarly_buttons> happens with both xmms and amarok
<faeryNatsuki> then if somebody sends me a msessage in kopete or k3b finish to burn a Cd i didn't notice it becasue there's no sound
<faeryNatsuki> then, i uninstalled arts, KDE sound system works without arts and use ESD or ALSa instead, and works well, then it's not anything related to arts
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: tried changing the backends?
<gnarly_buttons> adz21c: how do I do that?  (what does that mean?)
<Jordan_U> I am actually using konqueror in gnome, but I figure this is the right place to ask: I have flash installed for firefox, I was told that to get knoqueror to use that to: "In the menu, select "Settings -> Configure Konqueror". Click "Plugins" (the last item in the icon menu the the left". Click on the button "Scan for new Plugins"." But I don't see a "Plugins" Icon on the left menu
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: amarok can use xine or something else to play the actual music
<gnarly_buttons> adz21c: ok, well I want to mention that I do get an error with amarok, something about sound server fatal error: cpu overload, aborting
<fdoving> Jordan_U: it's second from the bottom here.. you need to scroll down.
<ryantmer> Once I used Adept Manager to install Thunderbird, how do I run it? I tried "thunderbird" from a konsole, but it didn't do anything...
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: that sounds like arts to me ... i think lol, try using something else
<Jordan_U> fdoving: I have scrolled down, and it's not ?
<gnarly_buttons> yeah, it did say artsmessage error
<fdoving> Jordan_U: strange, it's there on both my computers.
<gnarly_buttons> adz21c: when I look at my Sound System, it only gives the option of xine
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: output plugin, select alsa or something like that
<faeryNatsuki> then what i need to know is what is the app, daemon or anything that i need to start in gnome to use sound system?
<Jordan_U> Is it possible that there is another KDE dependency required for Netscape plugin support that is not pulled in by konqueror alone?
<faeryNatsuki> i'll be back n a few seconds
<adz21c> faeryNatsuki: to be honest I am stumped its not something i ever come across before :-) I only used gnome for a short period and prefered kde
<gnarly_buttons> ady21c: I'm testing it with alsa
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: brb
<faeryNatsuki> but what i'm asking for is the KDE app to start the KDE sound system
<Rob-West> nixternal
<||arifaX> how can I remove the latest firefox update (2.0.0.1). I want to go back to old version because I have problems with it (edgy)
<faeryNatsuki> ok, then, where can i look for services and apps and things launched at KDE startup?
<fdoving> Jordan_U: yes, check if you have 'konqueror-nsplugins'
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: bk
<nixternal> Rob-West: whats up
<noiesmo> ||arifaX, if you have the deb of older version in /var/cache/apt/archives/ you can use sudo aptitude install firefoxoldversion.deb
<Rob-West> nm man
<Jordan_U> fdoving: Nope :) Installing now, thanks.
<gnarly_buttons> adz21c: It still has that problem except now it just froze and won't close (before it would close)
<||arifaX> noiesmo: ahh I'll try that
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: haha oh dear, scratch that idea then
<gnarly_buttons> adz21c: still gave that error about cpu overload
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: what engine do you use for xmms?
<gnarly_buttons> adz21c: I don't know.  I'm not sure how to even check that. Just tried.
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: no problem, i don't know either i only really use amarok
<gnarly_buttons> adz21c: I thought it was strange since it happens with both players.
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: could be xine i guess
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: if they both using xine
<noiesmo> ||arifaX, :)
<gnarly_buttons> adz21c: I'm not sure, but it might have happened when I installed amarok with automatix to get the mp3 capability.
<||arifaX> noiesmo: that worked wonderful!
<||arifaX> noiesmo: thanks again
<noiesmo> ||arifaX, np
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: yea automatix been evil to me sometimes
<lupine_85> gnarly_buttons: why on earth did you do that? Amarok *asks* you if you want to have MP3 support installed
<lupine_85> it's libxine-extracodecs , anyway (and make sure kdemultimedia is installed)
<gnarly_buttons> lupine_85: Someobody here told me to do that
<gnarly_buttons> lupine_85: Can I just remove and reinstall something?
<lupine_85> apt-get install --reinstall <something>
<gnarly_buttons> lupine_85: is that a joke?
<lupine_85> no. that removes then installs <something> for you
<lupine_85> but since you installed automatix, you're probably screwed anyway
<adz21c> well personally i would say your better off removing the stuff you installed, getting rid of the repos automatix added and try again with just the standard repos
<Jordan_U> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gnarly_buttons> adz21c: thanks, I will try to remove all that
<adz21c> might be worth renaming config files to just so diff version config files don't get in the way
<gnarly_buttons> this is getting complicated
<adz21c> gnarly_buttons: :) lifes a bitch
<gnarly_buttons> wish me luck
<gnarly_buttons> I'll probably be back when it all crashes in on me
<gnarly_buttons> bye
<adz21c> :P
<adz21c> later
<frojnd> hello
<Rizado> anyone know what to do about crazy log messages from pppoe?
<frojnd> what's the good live cd with xgl installed or running automaticly?
<Rizado> [85008.006347]  ''IN-internet':'IN=ppp0 OUT= MAC= SRC=88.156.96.69 DST=81.227.104.15 LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=46 ID=25965 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=3313 DPT=6881 WINDOW=65535 RES=0x00 SYN URGP=0
<Rizado> I get thousands of these
<Rizado> and it's driving me crazy not being able to read anything from dmesg because of these
<pike_> Rizado: do you have a pppd.pid file in etc?
<Rizado> umm I'l check
<Rizado> nope
<Rizado> there's nothing called that at all
<pike_> ah you asked about pppoe anyway.  didnt mean to get your hopes up ;p
<Rizado> :/ okey
<Rizado> well I think it has something to do with my isp
<Rizado> and I'm getting a new one soon so hope it'll fix itself
<ryantmer> Once I have installed Thunderbird using this method: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Install_script_Thunderbird_1.5
<ryantmer> How do I run it/what else do I have to do to run it?
<slow-motion> hallo
<frojnd> so everybody... any live cd that support XGL ?
<Rizado> no?
<Rizado> oh atleast not ubuntu
<Rizado> not sure about any else but I doubt it because of what's required
<jordo23> Is there a way to take away the exit button in the top right of an application in KDE?
<jordo23> I.e. If I want to have Kontact open on a desktop and not be able to exit from the button
<JosefK> frojnd, none that I know of, but it's reasonable (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e06) to think you could "roll your own"
<danielches> hi] 
<danielches> i need help installing kubuntu
<adz21c> jordo23: you can customise the buttons in "Window Decorations" I believe, and there is a section for window specific behaviour (so only certain windows like say the kontact main window) will act in a certain way .... maybe you can find something there
<danielches> when i try and install kubuntu i get: "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 177903"
<Rizado> sure your drive isn't broken?
<adz21c> danielches: i got that on a friends laptop .... i had to sit there for like 10 mins then the live CD just booted .... I was only using live CD though, i wasn't installing so i dunno about that
<danielches> so, u just left it
<danielches> then it worked
<danielches> the cd reads fine when i view it on Suse
<danielches> it just wont boot
<adz21c> yea, i thought it was broke and walked off pissed off came back and it was just there
<danielches> some the errors just covered screen, then it finally worked?
<adz21c> yea
<sten_> hi, is there a possibility to reinstall x?
<danielches> :)
<danielches> thx
<adz21c> its was like it said screw it lets do it anyway
<adz21c> but like i said thats live cd not install and i didn't install after .... data recovery :)
<Rizado> STEN try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-org"
<Rizado> or something like that
<Rizado> it will reconfigure x
<sten_> my problem is that i seem to be missen the whole display
<sten_> so would it help?
<Rizado> yeah
<Rizado> run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jontec> okay, so I need some advice. I just read an article in the forums about my current wireless card: it's not compatible with the generic kubuntu setup. A guy showed a way to setup his card (same card, different laptop manuafacturer). Will the windows device drivers for his card (which he posted) work or will I have to use the one provided by my laptop manufacturer (his was a dell, and mine a gateway). Also, I am under the
<jontec> impression that he had a 32-bit machine, I'm on a 64-bit machine, will the steps still work?
<Rizado> STEN: it that command will rewrite your configfile and try to autodetect the screens just like when you install
<Rizado> I think...
<sten_> ok, thanks i will try it
<slow-motion> re
<BTR> Hi, what app can i use to open .rar's with?
<Rizado> unrar
<Dannilion> unrar
<Rizado> BTR unrar
<Rizado> enable multiverse and run "sudo apt-get install unrar"
<wilman> when i try playing midi with xmms when the midi ends the xmms chrashes
<bobleny> How do I change my screen size, it's stuck on 640 x 480?
<frojnd> so everybody... any live cd that support XGL ?
<jontec_> if anyone answered to me, please resend.... T_T  I got disconnected
<tommymann> hey on google it shows a dictionary applet on kicker, does anyone know where I can get it. I can't find it on adept or kde-apps
<pike_> !fixres| bob
<ubotu> bob: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pike_> bobleny: ^
<pike_> aww
<Rizado> Is there any updates to kde in edgy? I mean any new version, like 3.5.6 or something
<tommymann> anyone know where I can get a dictionary applet for the kicker?
<tommymann> does anyone have a dictionary applet?
<jma> Rizado: I don't think 3.5.6 has been released yet.
<Daisuke_Ido> Rizado: edgy is 3.5.5
<apollo2011> I have one account on Ubuntu and it got deleted from sudoers so I can't do anything as root, but I need to be root in order to change the settings so I can log into X as root or to gain root access to change /etc/sudoers. What do I do?
<Rizado> okey thanks
<jma> tommymann: install kdict package
<dbase13> evening
<dbase13> wow... is everybody sleeping?
<adz21c> :P
<jontec_> can anyone tell me why nearly everytime I try to transfer a file to my windows computer on the network... my network connection suddenly goes out? That means my internet goes out too. To get back on I have to do ifconfig eth0 up, down, and then run dhclient
<NeoChaosX> busy with other things, I'm guessing
<dbase13> hehe
<SlimG> what is the default value of LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<jma> SlimG: it seems the environemnt variable default to "". dl loader searches for /lib and /usr/lib, but not /usr/local/lib
<dora> hi
<SlimG> jma: thanx, just what i needed
<savtronic> hi
<Xal> Hi
<Xal> I have to remove a hard drive from my system. By doing so, my linux drive will go from sdb2 to sda2
<Xal> Is there a problem with that?
<noiesmo> Xal, you will need to edit /etc/fstab
<adz21c> as i recall ubuntu now started using UUID instead of /dev's in fstab so shouldn't be a problem
<adz21c> but i am not sure if thats for Edgy only
<Xal> hmm good point
<Xal> I'll see if it simply works
<noiesmo> adz21c, looks right
<adz21c> not sure if thats the case for dapper though
<noiesmo> adz21c, my fstab has "converted during upgrade to edgy" for uuid from hda etc
<adz21c> yea, so was mine, but i mean if Xal is still on dapper his wouldn't have been converted ... pending dapper still uses /dev's i can't remember :-P :)
<noiesmo> yeah
<Xal> I'm on edgy
<adz21c> then all should be well :-)
<noiesmo> Xal, then you be right :)
<jontec_> Takin' you to the edge
<danielk> hi
<danielk> i cant find liblame in the repository multiverse, running against deb http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<danielk> anyone else?
<radiant> hey, anyone know the full server name for undernet?
<heapme> us.undernet.org ?
<hatta> there are lots of servers on undernet
<Xal> I hate hard drive failure.
<hatta> that's why it's a net
<adz21c> danielk: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/l/lame/
<noiesmo> danielk, can you see liblame0
<heapme> is the LTS version of kubuntu gaurenteed to be stable and not have a crashy kde?
<hatta> http://www.undernet.org/servers.php
<andreasw> Anybody else has problems with the console font (doesn't display menus well or german umlaute)
<radiant> thanx ^^
<danielk> yeah in the link i got now, but i cant see it with apt-cache search liblame0
<danielk> adz21c i se it there, but it should work with apt-get, and thatws whats worring me, i did a dist-upgrade from dapper and changed dappers respoitories to edgys, arent they the same?
<Xal> restarting.. hope it worked ^^
<adz21c> danielk: have you tried sudo apt-get update?
<danielk> yeah
<danielk> adz21c: i even deleted my cache and took them all again with apt.get update
<adz21c> bizarre. It shows up fine when i run the command
<Xal> nope, for some reason it didn't work.
<danielk> do you have the se server?
<adz21c> i am using gb but the mirriors should be same i would assume
<ryantmer> What is the actual program called for Thunderbird (the file)?
<danielk> ah, well i supose, i did take a look at the package file and no mention of liblame there, other than a dependency...
<ryantmer> Because I click Thunderbird from the K menu, and the bar with the hourglass comes up in the taskbar, but it doesn't actually run
<ryantmer> (It eventually disappears)
<adz21c> ryantmer: run it through konsole and see if it spits out an error
<Xal> It does use the UUIDs
<adz21c> good stuff
<Xal> Do I have to change anything in fstab?
<adz21c> shouldn't
<Xal> Hmm I went into grub and typed root (hd0,1) setup (hd0)
<danielk> adz21c: if you run this whats the output?     apt-cache search lib | grep lame
<ryantmer> adz21c: Nope... I just pauses, then goes to a new line
<ryantmer> *it
<Xal> Then I restarted, got the GRUB menu alright, but I recieved error 17, can't mount drive.
<adz21c> oh so your not getting past grub?
<Xal> nope
<adz21c> danielk: liblame-dev - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder & liblame0 - LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder
<Xal> ah, I need to change the grub settings.
<adz21c> yea that doesn't use uuid's :P i didn't think of that one :-)
<luis> hola
<matu> Hi. Do I need to compole de Kernel before I compile a driver for web cam?
<luis> some body speak spanish???
<matu> compole-> compile
<Xal> That seemed to work.
<adz21c> matu: shouldn't do, as long as u got the sources for the kernel u got installed you should be able to compile just the driver
<danielk> matu: no but you need the kernel header files
<Xal> or maybe not.. back to the drawing board
<adz21c> haha
<adz21c> how far this time?
<matu> I think I have everything, but in the wrong directory
<Xal> I got to an initfs prompt. I may have missed something in my menu.lst
<adz21c> well i never had to configure grub so u know more than me :-) lol
<Xal> Are you a Linux pro?
<adz21c> nah :P
<Xal> I wish I were, but I really don't have time.
<luis> I nedd u help
<danielk> matu: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<blekos> hello,
<blekos> i'm trying to set alt+shift to change language but not like
<blekos> in gnome works fine
<adz21c> luis: #kubuntu-es?
<luis> si
<Xal> sweet, that worked ^^
<Xal> thanks
<matu> I already have the headers. Thing is drivers make doesn't work ( gspcav1 )
<adz21c> Xal: what you do?
<jontec> I have a major problem. I don't think that my connection is allowing me to upload files. You name it, I haven't been able to upload files to gmail, hotmail, transfer files across my network OR even sftp upload to a computer sitting right beside me! What is going on!?!
<Xal> I attend high school, but I have a heavy load.
<kayshi> t
<adz21c> Xal: i mean to make it work but good to know :-):P
<matu> Best way to make a webcam work in kubuntu ?
<Xal> OH haha
<Xal> :p
<helge> I try to install kdenlive from Klik, It says (for a starter) that I am missing; libffmpeg0-0.4.9-8 , where do I find it?
<Xal> I just changed the (hdx,x) setting and sdxx setting in menu.lst
<adz21c> ah ok
<Xal> the first for root, and the second in the kernel path
<ninHer> i need some help about allowfmp3
<Xal> allofmp3? You mean the one the RIAA is suing for 1.7 trillion dollars?
<ninHer> yes, the same
<Xal> rofl
<Xal> What do you need help with exactly?
<blekos> how can i disable bluetooth?
<ninHer> when i was ready to pay or add some cash, i don't see the visa kind card
<ninHer> just diners and another one
<Xal> blekos: you can just uninstall all the bluetuth stuff
<Xal> use apt-cache search bluetooth
<Xal> then apt-get remove (anything with bluetooth)
<blekos> i dont want to uninstall it
<blekos> i just want to disable it to save power
<Xal> Do you have any bluetooth devices?
<Xal> Well, bluetooth settings can be found in the system settings applet.
<blekos> yrd
<blekos> yes
<Xal> Go to your K menu and then to System Settings
<Xal> There is a bluetooth button in there.
<Xal> ninHer: I have no clue.
<Xal> I don't use it.
<ninHer> ok Xal; thanks anyway....i will keep on trying
<Xal> blekos: did you find it?
<premier_> hello
<premier_> when I started using kubuntu, I had to turn acpi off.  Kubuntu wouldnt start otherwise
<blekos> well i found it, but there is no option for disabling it
<blekos> all local services etc are disabled
<Xal> hmm
<Xal> apt-cache search bluetooth
<Xal> Look for a management utility.
<premier_> Now I realize that acpi is pretty important, for battery management, startup and shutdown, hibernation, screen lumenosity, etc
<premier_> Can anyone help me figure out what the problem is and maybe fix it?
<Xal> What problem?
<Xal> Oh that
<Xal> What brand laptop do you have?
<premier_> dell inspiron E1705
<premier_> which apparently also goes by the name 9600
<premier_> yeah, kubuntu wouldnt startup correctly unless I turned off acpi and apic
<premier_> I had to pass the kernel "acpi=off noapic nolapic" to get it to work
<premier_> I kinda half wonder if "noapic nolapic" would work.   Do you think I could try it?
<Xal> Hmm
<Xal> I had a problem like that before.
<Xal> Are you using Edgy?
<premier_> yeah
<premier_> Xal:  do you remember how you fixed it?
* genii sips a coffee
<premier_> hey genii
<blekos> no luck
<premier_> hows it going?
<genii> premier_ Heya :) Goes pretty good
<premier_> genii: remeber we had to turn off acpi to get my laptop to boot kubuntu?
<Xal> I upgraded to Edgy
<Xal> lol
<genii> premier_ Yeah I remember that
<premier_> do you think we could go back and fix that?  I'd like to have acpi support
<Xal> I had to do that way back when I used Warthog
<Xal> I think
<Xal> What was version 5.10?
<premier_> Hoary?
<snowrichard> hello
<kogber> Gnome users: I am writing a Howto for the forum, and I need a Gnome version of how to add a process to Autostart (xbindkeys, specifically).  Anyone care to help?
<genii> premier_ You should be able to just edit that in the grub menu.lst ...the "noacpi" ... just remove it
<premier_> are you sure?  What if the computer still hangs on startup?  Just give up?
<genii> premier_ Well if you change it and the boot hangs you can boot to the safe kernel, edit it back etc
<premier_> remember I have to remove the battery to turn off this computer once it hangs. Im a little skeptical about crashing a mounted filesystem.
<premier_> But I guess I can change it
<Xal> Yeah Hoary
<premier_> genii: Can I just pass special "cheat codes" using grub?
<genii> premier_ So long as you don't change the safe boot parameters it will be recoverable...just a pain :0
<premier_> oh I seee
<premier_> okay, Im gonna give it a try
<genii> premier_ There are some other specific powersave stuff you can set ...not commandline
<genii> premier_ Lemme look it up
<premier_> okay, Ill be rebooting my computer
<blekos> can anyone explain y alt+shift isn't working in KDE?
<gnomefreak> vlwhat do you expect it to do?
<gnomefreak> blekos: ^^^ that was for you
<blekos> o sorry, 2 b able 2 swift be2n languages
<deus3> hmm... that seemed to work perfectly fine
<deus3> or Im sorry
<blekos> i tried to change kbr layout but no luck
<genii> premier_ So it's not giving you grief?
<premier__> doesnt look like it
<premier__> looks like I have two battery managers
<genii> premier_ I've heard some laptops have issues when on AC with the power features
<jontec_> I have a major problem. I don't think that my connection is allowing me to upload files. You name it, I haven't been able to upload files to gmail, hotmail, transfer files across my network OR even sftp upload to a computer sitting right beside me! What is going on!?!
<jontec_> premier_: there is one called kdesktop and powermanager... it's normal
<premier__> genii: dont know about that... Im on ac right now
<jontec_> premier_: I'm on a laptop right now...
<genii> premier_ The main symptom if you have that issue is like a 3 minute or so boot time
<jontec_> genii: I am having trouble with changing my power profile... :D but that's not my primary concern right now
#kubuntu 2007-01-06
<genii> premier_  in /etc/default do you have some file like powerd  or similar?
<premier__> genii: no
<genii> premier_ OK. On some systems there are specific options to be set in a file there but the exact filename I forget. Something like "powerd" or "powernowd"
<genii> eg: default modules to load - AC, battery, and so on
<_john_> anyone there?
<genii> _john_ Yes, we see you :)
<_john_> ok ! thanks
<_john_> I'm calling for some help in setting my kubuntu to work wireless
<_john_> I have purchased a trendnet usb module but it works on ms  drivers
<genii> _john_ As far as I know there is not yet support for USB wifi
<_john_> I wonder if there are drivers or something that i can do to make it wireless
<_john_> is there support for kubuntu 6.10 ?
<_john_> everybody is leaving?
<genii> _john_ Odds are that there is some chipset in the adapter which a driver has been written for, but not a USB version.
<premier__> genii: Is there a simple shell command that will hibernate my computer?
<genii> _john_ People come and go constantly here LOL
<jontec_> I have a major problem. I don't think that my connection is allowing me to upload files. You name it, I haven't been able to upload files to gmail, hotmail, transfer files across my network OR even sftp upload to a computer sitting right beside me! What is going on!?!
<_john_> oh! ok!
<Mightily-Oats> morning all, i have a question im hoping is easy...
<genii> premier_ For that I think you will need to install package "hibernate"
<premier__> Id like to set it up so my computer will hibernate when its reached battery level critical, so I want my power manager to activate a script that will hiberante it
<premier__> okay
<_john_> so what is all the stuff on wireless in here for?
<_john_> u think it is only for pci card?
<premier__> done
<Mightily-Oats> ive installed edgy recently with nolapic and noapic..... what am i missing out on by disabling these on a laptop?
<premier__> so If I had a shell script and it had one line, "hibernate", it would hibernate my computer?
<_john_> hello? If I bought a pci wireless card it would hook on?
<premier__> thats strange
<genii> _john_ Yes, most of the drivers which work well with any linux are usually PCI based standalone-type cards. Some pcmcia (laptop) cards too
<Mightily-Oats> <premier__>: as a standard user you may have to chmod the hibernate command to allow users to run it (i had to with reboot and poweroff commands)
<genii> Soory for lag, had to answer the phone
<premier__> okay
<_john_> ok then thanks very much for your help roger and out
<premier__> Mightily-Oats: I ran the script, and then it showed my a colorful screen, did something, brought me back to my desktop, and said "/bin/echo: write error: Device or resource busy"
<Mightily-Oats> umm.. does sudo hibernate work?
<premier__> the colorful screen is the sameone I get when I try to access tty1-5.  Theres something wrong with my terminal
<premier__> yeah, sudo hibernate was the command
<Mightily-Oats> that... ok.. im not 100% on this.. but could that be the gfx card drivers?
<premier__> yeah, the ati ones
<premier__> I know theres something wrong with them
<Mightily-Oats> ok... which ones have you installed?
<premier__> wait, how do I find out?
<Mightily-Oats> did you install the ati drivers using adept or synaptic?
<Mightily-Oats> what model is your card?
<premier_> apt-get i think
<premier_> ati radeon mobility, um, X1400 i think
<premier_> fglrx
<Mightily-Oats> ok... i have an x1600.. had colourful terminals sometimes when jumping between them... im no expert.. only speaking from what worked for me
<premier_> thats my graphics card driver
<genii> <-- expecting some visitors, will be afk 5-10 mins
<Mightily-Oats> edgy right?
<premier_> yeah
<Mightily-Oats> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide
<Mightily-Oats> using that guide i got my gfx working properly
<Mightily-Oats> although.. to fix all problems i stoped kdm from starting.. so i start at console and type startx for the gui
<Mightily-Oats> on that page.. ive done it the ubuntu way (not manually)
<Mightily-Oats> and when i first followed the guide i almost missed the bit down the bottom
<Hassan2a> tin a me saoule
<Mightily-Oats> configuring the driver and finish the installation..
<Mightily-Oats> after following that guide.. quake4 and doom3 (and all other gl games work nice :)
<jontec_> I have a major problem. I don't think that my connection is allowing me to upload files. You name it, I haven't been able to upload files to gmail, hotmail, transfer files across my network OR even sftp upload to a computer sitting right beside me! What is going on!?!
<Mightily-Oats> so what im thinking is that after the gfx drivers are installed and working the hibernate should too... but i stress that im no expert.. just saying what worked for me
<Mightily-Oats> <jontec_>: firewall?
<tuna> hey
<tuna> for some reason, Adept wont connect to the APT database or something
<tuna> i get an error message along those lines every time I open Adept
<Mightily-Oats> you running adept or sudo adept?
<premier_> Mightily-Oats: not sure if I want to disable kdm... do you think Ill do that?
<Mightily-Oats> try without doing that first... on my x1600 it hung once.... and so i stopped it from starting (that and i like looking leet infront of others at my workplace :)
<tuna> sudo, methinks
<jontec_> Mightily_Oats: no firewall. I don't think the windows one has spawned itself back... I haven't run network setup wizard in ages O_o
<Mightily-Oats> to disable it just open a terminal and kdesu kate /etc/X11/default-display manager
<tuna> and i've tried sudo apt-get update
<tuna> didn't work
<Mightily-Oats> and remove the line.. and put the line back in again if you want it to start
<Mightily-Oats> <tuna>: have you been able to connect using sudo apt-get before?
<tuna> yes
<tuna> but since yesterday, it stopped working :(
<Mightily-Oats> <jontec_>: can u ping using ipaddress?
<ryantmer> Odd...
<genii> tuna I would recommend checking the file /etc/apt/sources.list  if the cdrom entry has no # at the beginning, put one. Then all the other lines which start with "# deb" something... remove the #   ...you need to edit the file as root. Then run the sudo apt-get update
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: umm... ping what from where?
<ryantmer> When I try to run any programs I have installed, including Thunderbird and Gaim, they don't actually run
<tuna> genii: how do i do that?
<nihil_sum> This is my first day using Linux, on Kubuntu.  I love it.  It's so much better than Windows.
<ryantmer> They just appear in the taskbar with the hourglass symbol for a bit, then disappear
<tuna> indeed
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: I'm on the internet on the computer now... and I can read files from the computer I want to copy to.
<genii> tuna Just by chance would you be trying to get to the ca.archive.ubuntu.com   archive?
<slow-motion> n8
<tuna> i dont know...
<tuna> would the ca part stand for california?
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: I just can't send any files to it... they quit at like 32kb or 512kb, or 256kb, or 1024kb transferred.
<genii> tuna No, Canada LOL
<tuna> lol
<ubuntu_> hi Todd
<tuna> ok
<Mightily-Oats> <jontec_>: ok if you can read files then ping will work.. skip that bit..
<genii> tuna Anyhow I will suppose not.
<tuna> genii so how do i edit the file as root?
<genii> Anyone remember how to run the kde graphic editor in root? I am always using nano etc but i think tuna will be better with the kde editor
<Mightily-Oats> how are you sending files?
<Mightily-Oats> kdesu kate
<genii> Mightily-Oats Thanks :)
<zehsounddude> is it "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"???
<genii> tuna OK, so in a konsole, type kdesu kate    thern open up that file  /etc/apt/sources.list
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: I am using Konqueror... smb://<computer_name>/SharedDocs
<tuna> ok
<ubuntu_> Todd, hello
<Mightily-Oats> np.. learnt that on<jontec_>: ok.. do you need to authenticate for that share or are you going in as guest?
<genii> tuna The # symbol is used as a comment. So anything after a # will not be used. If the cdrom entry has no # you need to put one, otherwise it will hang up on that before anything else
<ubuntu_> Todd, how long have you been using Kubuntu ?
<kogber> Any Gnome users in here?  I am writing a Howto and I use KDE - need some Gnome autostart help
<genii> tuna Then all other entries which start with # but then have something like deb http    or whatever after need the # removed
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: guest, no authentication needed, I'm not getting a prompt to authenticate this time (though on rare occasions I do, but there's not authentication set for the folder... so I can't get in anyway)
<Mightily-Oats> <jontec_>: u have smbfs installed?
<tuna> genii that doesnt seem to be the problem
<blekos> what's the difference b2n karamba& superkaramba?
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: I'm assuming so?
<premier_> genii, Mightily-Oats:  Do you think this will fix my tvtuner problem?
<premier_> fixing my graphics drivers, that is?
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: nope, just looked up the package, I'll install it...
<genii> premier_ I hope so but truthfully doubt it
<kogber> i just realized im in the kubuntu #, doh
<tuna> genii only things comments have #'s in front of them :(
<premier_> hmmm...
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: im not sure... i have nat had any experience with tv tuners..
<genii> tuna Well, regardless, make sure the file looks like how I said. Cdrom entry WITH a #, all the other ones starting wiith worrd deb NO comment. Then save it
<premier_> well, me and genii spent a long night trying to get my tv tuner working, and genii said that there was something wrong with my graphics card driver and that he had hit a brick wall
<tuna> genii the problem may be this repo that i've added...
<tuna> brb
<genii> premier_ I think it's due to the tvcard being on the usb bus frankly
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: it just finished its install
<premier_> hmmm...
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. after smbfs is installed.. open a terminal and run mkdir x to make a directory called x in your home directory, and then run sudo mount -t smbfs //ipaddress.or.name.of.machine/share-name /home/yourusername/x
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: oh well.. if it makes the tv card work.. bonus :)
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: is x anything I want or acutally 'x'?
<Mightily-Oats> either x or a better name :)
<Mightily-Oats> i just like mapping stuff to x :)
* genii thinks about drives x y and z
<Mightily-Oats> this command will map your share from the other machine to your home folder/x
<ubuntu__> hello everybody
<ubuntu__> how are you ?
<tuna> genii it didn't work :(
<Mightily-Oats> although.. i do recommend smb4k (nice app for browsing networks... its the envy of everyone at work.. cause theres no windows equivalent ;)
<genii> tuna You said you recently added a repository. What was the url?
<tuna> genii i don't know, i deleted it hoping that that would fix it.
<Hassan2a_> unswerr me :d
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: I don't understand? wait so I'll put stuff in folder x and it will automatically be transferred to the other computer? and it is name of the other machine?
<n8k99> ryantmer: it should be in your kmenu, under internet
<genii> tuna OK. Did you run    sudo apt-get update    after that?
<tuna> yes. that's how i found out that it didn't work.
<tuna> genii want me to pastebin the results to you?
<genii> tuna Good. I thought perhaps you may have tried adept first or so :)
<Mightily-Oats> ummm.. no.. what the command is doing is mapping the other machines share as a browsable directory on your machine... from my experience its a bit more reliable than the smb://
<genii> tuna Yes, pls pastebin the sources.list as well as the errors
* n8k99 shouldn't respond immediately after waking up!!
<genii> tuna I may need to go from the computer for a few minutes soon but don't despair. I am at work
<ryantmer> n8k99: It is
<tuna> k
<ryantmer> But it doesn't actually run
<Mightily-Oats> so you can browse it like a cdrom or a usb stick.. the contents of the other machines share appears in that folder.. if you dont like the command line you can install smb4k
<n8k99> ryantmer
<ryantmer> Yes?
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: I've been wanting command line for a while... it was limiting... not being able to do that.
<n8k99> rynatmer: erg, try mozilla-thunderbird on the command line
<premier_> Mightily-Oats: It tells me to install a driver, but apt-get says the driver is already installed... is that okay?
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: okay, so what next, try to copy my files?
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: what tells you ti install the driver?
<ryantmer> n8k99: Nope, same thing. Pauses for a sec, then just goes to new line, but doesn't run it
<kai> wasup peoples
<Mightily-Oats> <jontec_>: did it map, can u use konqueror and browse the folder?
<premier_> the instruction manual you sent me
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: yup
<kai> ...are there any programmer in here?
<premier_> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<jontec_> what language... lol.
<n8k99> ryantmer: what happens if you sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: yep.. try and copy
<kai> I want to learn a language to do some devel work in linux..anyu suggestions?
<genii> kai C or C++
<tuna> genii here's the source.list: http://rafb.net/p/J6KMi543.html
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: which part are you up to?
<genii> tuna OK
<kai> or than
<jontec_> (I was gonna say ruby... lol.)
<kai> what ruby or python
<kai> what are some advantages and disadvatages
<premier_> I just finished the last part
<kai> to ruby and python
<ryantmer> n8k99: "Package thunderbird is not available, but it is referred to by another package. This may mean that the packaage is missing, or has been obsoleted or is only available form another source"
<premier_> Im gonna restart x and see if it worked
<ryantmer> Then "E: Package thunderbird has not installation candidate"
<Mightily-Oats> hand on a sec...
<Mightily-Oats> hang
<tuna> genii: the errors: http://rafb.net/p/RUw8tL90.html
<premier_> Mightily-Oats: me?
<n8k99> ryantmer do you have all the repos open in your sources.list ?
<jontec_> kai: ruby is easy to pick up... and you can use ruby on rails with the language (ruby on rails is web development, very awesome), but if you're making software apps... really full blown ones... I'm thinking that I'll side with genii... I don't know C* to tell you anything about it, same goes for python
<Mightily-Oats> yeah
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: I'm gonna try to copy... I'll probably get disconnected... I'll try with command-line
<ryantmer> n8k99: I'm going to say no, because I don't  know what that means O_o
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. so the restricted modules are installed... the driver installed.. you sudo depmod -a
<n8k99> ah ha!
<Mightily-Oats> and that runs ok?
<Mightily-Oats> <jontec_>: ok.. could be because it was mounted as root.. try in the terminal sudo cp /file/you/want/to/copy /home/username/x
<premier_> well, I havent restarted x
<genii> tuna pls repost error url. I cannot scroll back in this command-line irc client
<kai> I learning java as predominate
<genii> (and no click-to url)
<premier_> Mightily-Oats: it all seemed like I had already do everything the instruction manual said
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: sudo depmod -a ran
<kai> but I wanna do an other language for fun
<n8k99> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<tuna> genii: http://rafb.net/p/RUw8tL90.html
<genii> tuna Thanks
<premier_> Mightily-Oats: I did that, it had no output
<ryantmer> n8k99: Just type that in the konsole?
<jontec_> hmm... I'm still on line... I wonder... if it will work...
<tuna> yup
<jontec_> online* it's working right now, I think
<n8k99> um, no
<tuna> genii: this didn't work either: http://rafb.net/p/MXJaj287.html
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: ok.. thats good.. then you ran sudo aticonfig --initial with no prob?
<n8k99> ryantmer check out !sources.list
<premier_> Mightily-Oats: yeah, it said there was nothing to be done
<n8k99> grr, nvrmnd
<kai> any other suggestions?
<genii> tuna Your main issue is that you have somehow inserted Debian repos in with the ubuntu ones.
<n8k99> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<tuna> and i need to fix that?
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: omg... it's there! that's amazing! gracias!
<ryantmer> n8k99: What do I do with it?
<genii> tuna Please comment out all the entries which have "debian" in them
<n8k99> then remove # from in front of "deb http"
<tuna> oh
<tuna> i wish the "sudo damn you" command would work because that
<premier_> should I try restarting X now?
<tuna> is so much easier
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: now if I ony had a progress bar instead of that ambiguous floating cursor...
<GrahamA> Does Kubuntu come with any software for managing webcams?
<Mightily-Oats> sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<Mightily-Oats> 
<Mightily-Oats> worked fine?
<premier_> yeah
<Mightily-Oats> <jontec_>: ok.. if you want the progress bar.. use smb4k.. it will intergrate with kde and use the file transfer box kde uses
<premier_> Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<premier_> Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<Mightily-Oats> oh.. is that the warning u got?
<premier_> nothing to worry about?
<premier_> yeah, thats the warknig
<Mightily-Oats> i was thinking it was more serious.. yeah.. that should be fine :)
<genii> I would say not to worry. jut it will take effect next session
<Mightily-Oats> lol.. sry <premier_>
<genii> ^ premier_
<premier_> okay, so can I try it now
<Mightily-Oats> yeah... it should work :)
<premier_> ^ premier?
<Mightily-Oats> although.. reboot.. works better than restarting x
<genii> premier_ that means the line above eg: ^ was meant for you
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: do I need to mount this everytime that I start Kubuntu?
<jontec_> Mightily-Oats: and do I need to mount with smb4k next time?
<premier_> back
<Mightily-Oats> yeah to both
<premier_> problem not solved
<tuna> genii: i think it worked...
<genii> tuna Good :)
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: no hibernate still?
<premier_> well, the terminals are still "colorful"
<premier_> let me try hibernate
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: try a reboot
<genii> tuna Even though ubuntu is of Debian heritage it is not normally good to mix repositories
<tuna> genii: it was a delayed reaction to the oh-so useful "Damn You" command ;)
<tuna> genii, thanks for helping me
<genii> tuna No problem and have fun :)
<premier_> okay, hibernate seems to work now
<Mightily-Oats> yay
<genii> premier_ It's getting there :)
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: and more importantly opengl will work now (games :)
<blekos> i have downloaded a theme for kde, i double click on the file with kth extension, and is supposed tobe installed
<blekos> where do i find that theme"?
<blekos> it's not on menu->settins->style...
<genii> I suspect the usb tvcards and the usb wifi cards all have issues relating to having to use the usb subsystem
<Mightily-Oats> <blekos>: have you tried going into kcontrol?
<premier_> um, I still have two power managers.  One I shut down last time, but I must restart everytime I reboot.  How do I fix that?
<Mightily-Oats> powermanagerd.. u mean the icon ones in the taskbar?
<premier_> yeah
<Mightily-Oats> both display the same info?
<blekos> yes, kcontrol->system settings ->
<premier_> pretty much, but one is a better program as far as I can tell
<blekos> appearance
<premier_> they're different programs
<genii> premier_ If it's a kde specific one to remove you could take it out of Autostart dir ... I think some path like ~/.kde/Autostart
<Mightily-Oats> ahh.. ok.. umm.. in your .kde folder there is an autostart directory.. theyre probably auto starting
<genii> Someone will know exactly I hope
<Mightily-Oats> what <genii> said
<Mightily-Oats> <blekos>: yep.. appearance
<premier_> theres nothing in ~/.kde/Autostart except a file call ".directory"
<genii> Hmm
<Mightily-Oats> right click on one of them )the one you dont want) and click quit... there should be an option to quit and never start again
<genii> <-- no X on this particular box to check those things
<premier_> yeah I dont find a "quit and never start again
<Mightily-Oats> i think its quit and do not auto start (sry.. i havent used kde in a while... using e17 atm :)
<premier_> no, nothing
<premier_> what is e17 atm?  never heard of it
<genii> heh just e17
<premier_> and what about this Beryl?  I hear its 3D or something
<Mightily-Oats> the next version of enlightenment..
<n8k99> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<premier_> at the momemnt...
<genii> Mightily-Oats Using it with an ubuntu core? Just surious
<genii> curious rather
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. umm.. im not sure where the app would be running from.. but i guess.. if you dont want it you could always un-install it
<Mightily-Oats> <genii>: using it with kubuntu.. i like konqueror :)
<premier_> whats its name?
<genii> premier_ I imagine if you hover the cursor on the icon it should say the app name
<Mightily-Oats> the power app? should say if you hold the mouse over it
<premier_> how do I get apt-get to list all my installed packages?
<premier_> Its just called "Power Manager"
<premier_> nothing else
<Mightily-Oats> so its the default kde one then?
<Mightily-Oats> and samba with active directory.. i havent found an easier distro to get it to intergrate with :)
<Mightily-Oats> <genii>: ^
<genii> :)
<felipe__> Hello, how can I run konkeror as root?
<Mightily-Oats> kdesu konqueror
<premier_> hmm.. kde-power-manager?
<genii> I would like to see an official Ebuntu dist
<Mightily-Oats> that sounds like it
<genii> premier_ Likely. There may be some way to set it in System Settings
<Mightily-Oats> <genii>: apparently thats in the works... i saw something about that the otehr day
<genii> Mightily-Oats Cool Cool :)
<Mightily-Oats> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ebuntu
<premier_> Mightily-Oats, genii: is there anyway to search all my istalled packages?
<Mightily-Oats> https://launchpad.net/ebuntu
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: i only know using synaptic
<genii> I think possibly   apt-get check
<genii> premier_  apt-cache --installed
<genii> premier_ sorry,    apt-cache pkgnames --installed
<premier_> hey, I just unplugged my power cord and its not detecting it
<premier_> okay, i think I uninstalled it
<phobiac> Okay, I'm having two problems. The first is this. Whenever I start something in the command line, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/595/ or something every simmilar. Everything seems to be working fine, but I wanted to double check that this wasn't a problem.
<genii> premier_ What, the apm icon/manager didn't do anything?
<premier_> yeah, Its not detecting that I unplugged my power cord
<phobiac> I got that starting up firefox, firefox started up fine but yeah.
<premier_> yeah
<genii> premier_ If you hover on it does it show battery level or anything diff than before?
<blekos> is it possible for Konversation to be transparent?
<Mightily-Oats> <phobiac>: i get the same error starting apps from the terminal.. havent noticed any probs though
<premier_> I think before it said "fully charged" and now It says "98% charge"
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: sounds like its working then
<Alumin> aplaymidi seems to be unable to play midi files (although it doesn't print an error message)  don't suppose anybody has any suggestions?
<genii> premier_ So it's working just no graphical indication
<premier_> the program is called kpowersave
<premier_> hmm...
<Mightily-Oats> you could always install gkrellm and see what its doing
<Alumin> XMMS won't add them to the playlist, and Amarok won't even show them in its file browser
<premier_> gkrellm?
<genii> premier_ That was for phobiac (gkrellm)
<NeoChaosX> Alumin: midi support takes quite a bit of work to get going
<Mightily-Oats> montioring prog.. monitors all kinds of things, cpu, ram, disk drives, your cat (im sure theres a plugin somewhere)
<genii> Or perhaps not LOL
<phobiac> genii: It says "command not found"
<Mightily-Oats> lol, umm.. gkrellm was for both... :) its a nice prog :)
<Sgeo> What are min mem requirements for Kubuntu 6.10?
<premier_> Mightily-Oats: would I monitor you cat with somesort of cps (cat positioning system) ?
<Alumin> NeoChaosX: would a possible cause of that symptom be not having any patches installed?
<phobiac> Hmm, that's interesting.
<Hassan2a_> evening all
<Hassan2a_> yo genni
<Hassan2a_> genii*
<freeride> help
<Hassan2a_> genii the geek lol
<genii> sgeo To install of a livecd a p2 400 with 192Mb ram and 4 Gb hd
<freeride> help me
<freeride> can anyone help me?
<Sgeo> ty
<freeride> I want to install yahoo messenger
<Mightily-Oats> <premier_>: lol that would be cool..
<freeride> the legit yahoo version
<Hassan2a_> freeride:  franais ?
<genii> freeride Use Gaim
<NeoChaosX> Alumin: No, it's just that MIDI's not setup by default in a (K)Ubuntu install
<freeride> not kopete
<phobiac> freeride: I've tried, doesn't work out.
<freeride> no, none of that stuff
<freeride> dang
<freeride> did you use the tar.gz file?
<Alumin> NeoChaosX: ok...I modprobed the ALSA seq module and I already have aplaymidi (just installed pmidi and playmidi to test)
<phobiac> Of course I didn't get really into it and try to figure how to get it to work.
<Alumin> anything else I should try
<NeoChaosX> i see
<freeride> try that
<freeride> alumni
<Alumin> (...while the "freepats" package is downloading)
<phobiac> freeride: I was assuming you meant using the windows version under wine, I've never tried the tar
<freeride> if you're looking for something
<NeoChaosX> Did you try the steps here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<freeride> no, not the windows version
<Alumin> no, thanks for the link
<freeride> there is a linux version
<GrahamA> Quick question: What software can I use to manage my webcam?
<freeride> any install the actuall yahoo linux version of messneger?
<phobiac> freeride: I never tried the linu version because it's stripped down. The only reason to bother with it is if you like how it looks better.
<genii> I use Gaim as a sort of universal IM manager, works great for Yahoo as well as the other usual suspects (ICQ MSN, IRC and so on)
<Mightily-Oats> freeride: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81895
<freeride> kopete works pretty well
<freeride> I think it even has webcam
<snowrichard> hi
<freeride> but I want the actual yahoo version
<phobiac> freeride: Google is your friend http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<freeride> dang, thanks mighty-oats!
<NeoChaosX> XMMS needs a plugin to play MIDI and Amarok doesn't support it, period.
<freeride> mightily-oats just sent me some info
<Mightily-Oats> np..
<phobiac> Okay now, second problem. I can't get the java plugin to work in firefox. The command says this whenever I visit a site that has java: VM did not start up properly
<phobiac> Could not start JavaVM!
<Mightily-Oats> have you installed java?
<phobiac> Yes
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. did you put the plugin into the ~/.mozilla/plugins directory?
<genii> phobiac at command prompt what does command   java -version    show
<phobiac> Although I'm not sure if it's working. Asking it for it's version works fine.
<phobiac> Oats: Yes
<genii> hmm
<freeride> hey, mightily-oats, it couldnt find the needed package
<freeride> sudo apt-get install libssl0.9.6
<phobiac> java version "1.5.0_08"
<phobiac> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_08-b03)
<phobiac> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_08-b03, mixed mode, sharing)
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: ill look..
<freeride> thanks
<Mightily-Oats> freeride: edgy or dapper?
<freeride> dapper :-)
<genii> perhaps the file javavm is not set with x bit
<phobiac> genii: I have no idea what x bit is.
<RealisticDragon> for some reason im getting a better frame rate in WoW with Dapper/KDE than I used to with Gentoo/Fluxbox :)
<phobiac> Could you please explain?
<RealisticDragon> same hardware
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: try libssl0.9.8
<freeride> k
<genii> phobiac Do you know where the file is exactly? A ls -l <filename>  will show the attributes. eg: rwx  read write eXecute
<phobiac> genii: Should I do it on the plugin?
<genii> phobiac Yes that is the likely suspect
<phobiac> libjavaplugin.so or libjavaplguin_oji.so?
<Mightily-Oats> <RealisticDragon>: nice :)
<genii> phobiac hmm try libjavaplugin.so
<freeride> k, mightily-oats, that worked but now it wont run the very last step
<genii> are you sure this is the file that got installed?
<freeride> #/usr/bin/ymessenger
<phobiac> You want the file permissions?
<phobiac> lrwxrwxrwx
<paranoid_android> hello, my usplash ... how to explain... it just moved over to the right and down a bit instead of being in the centre of the screen. oddly started doing this when i upgraded to Edgy. any ideas on this? cheers :)
<phobiac> Both of them were installed.
<freeride> it says no such file
<genii> phobiac OK so it is not an executable bit issue
<superb0wl> is there a program out there like gnucash that i dont have to install a bunch of gnome crap to use?
<phobiac> What's the numbers I would use in a chmod to fix that?
<phobiac> Err, what are*
<freeride> you still there?
<phobiac> 755 right?
<genii> phobiac if it *was* an issue to fix the x bit, you would do   sudo chmod +x <filename>
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: yep... hang on a sec.. ill try installing it
<freeride> thanks man
<phobiac> genii: I'll try that
<Mightily-Oats> just curious.. what happens when you type ymessenger?
<genii> phobiac It is already set to executable, also itis a symbolic link
<freeride> can not be found
<phobiac> Oh okay
<phobiac> Well the other plugins permissions are -rwxr-xr--
<genii> phobiac when   ls -l   command, it has an arrow after saying another filename?
<phobiac> Yes, should I try checking that other file?
<genii> yers
<genii> yes, even
<freeride> did you get that M-O?
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: ok.. i just got a bunch of errors about missing packages when i tried to install it..
<phobiac> lrwxrwxrwx
<freeride> dang, hmm
<phobiac> This is odd, it links to another file. I'll try that.
<genii> phobiac l=link   d=directory
<freeride> oh yea, it says it needs 9.6
<freeride> I got that too, I didnt even notice
<freeride> dang
<phobiac> genii: So what should I do?
<freeride> any way around that?
<Mightily-Oats> for the libssl one its just downloading an older version form the looks of things.. prob is.. the xlib one.. the packahe doesnt exist
<genii> phobiac the lrwx  and so on are just permissions/attributes. If it is l first, then the true permissions are with the file that link points to
<genii> if you have a symlink that points to some other symlink that looks weird
<freeride> ahh, so it's a no go then?
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: any particular reason for yahoo msgr
<BTR_> Hi, i have 2 mice, on touchpad and a usb, is there anyway i can turn of the touchpad when the usb mice is present?
<freeride> I just like it and wanted to try the actual linux version rather rthan using kopeat
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: not without alot of work i think
<phobiac> genii: Any ideas on what I should do?
<freeride> hmm, ok, well thanks for your help, at least you tried, thanks man
<Mightily-Oats> np.. others here suggested gaim and a few others
<genii> phobiac Usually with the java issues it is that whatever got d/l and installed (if not from apt-get) is executable bit and file permissions
<genii> eg: who owns the file
<freeride> ok, thanks
<genii> phobiac Unfortunately I have to go away from the computer right now so can't keep working on this
<Alumin> NeoChaosX: thanks for the link, midi is sort of working now
<phobiac> genii it seems that everything is exectable, but let me check if I own the file and not root.
<phobiac> Okay, thank you for your help.
<Alumin> I can't seem to play midi files with anything other than timidity
<genii> phobiac Good luck with it
<genii> OK all I'll return in maybe 1/2 hr
<Alumin> and some of the instruments are missing, but for that I just need a better patch set
<NeoChaosX> Alumin: that's good
<NeoChaosX> try install KMid
<Alumin> yeah, I tried that
<NeoChaosX> it's the only KDE midi player I know of
<Alumin> it looks like it's playing the files, I can even see the little keys moving on the little graphical pianos
<Alumin> but no sound
<ryantmer> Is there any way I can edit sources.list? It appears to be read-only or something...
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7147&page=2
<Mightily-Oats> third post from the bottom might help
<Mightily-Oats> uninstall the yahoo msngr you have just installed and then follow the post.. see if it works
<phobiac> ryant: Use sudo before the command
<makuseru> does anyone know if you can use a PSP in linux?
<NeoChaosX> Alumin: go to Settings -> MIDI Setup
<phobiac> ryant: If you have kate, do sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<makuseru> does anyone know if you can use a PSP in kubuntu?
<phobiac> makuseru: PSP? The handheld gaming system?
<phobiac> Oh, Paint Shop Pro?
<makuseru> sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> okay, i finally have a problem.  no screensaver.  regardless of what screensaver i choose, i inevitably get a black screen with a white x11 logo
<makuseru> yes, Sony PSP
<Mightily-Oats> <makuseru>: http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/linux/2005/09/28/can-i-connnect-my-sony-psp-to-my-linux-system/
<Mightily-Oats> other than that i dont know anything about the psp
<Alumin> NeoChaosX: I tried all the available midi ports
<phobiac> I guess go with what Mightly-Oats said
<Alumin> one "standard-looking" one and three timidity ones
<phobiac> What can I use to tell what group a user is in?
<Alumin> phobiac: id
<luis_> alguien sabe como add un usuario
<luis_> de windows
<phobiac> Thank you
<Mightily-Oats> does anyone know what im missing out on by booting my system with the noapic and nolapic options?
<NeoChaosX> Alumin: weird
<Alumin> I concur
<Mightily-Oats> performance/speed/laptop wise?
<Alumin> it must be a configuration issue though, since timidity can (mostly) play the files
<ryantmer> What do I want to do with sources.list when I have it opened? remove the # in front of deb http or something?
<Mightily-Oats> save the list
<NamShub> # means the line is commente (ignored)
<phobiac> ryant: There's comments in it. Everything with a # in front of it is commented out. ONLY comment out what you'll think you'll need repository wise.
<Jucato> commented/disaled/ignored...
<Alumin> you mean only _uncomment_ what you need :)
<jontec> hey, I need help I just used: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193350. I got to the last step, however ifconfig still does not let me put eth1 (my wireless card) up.
<freeride> uninstall the one I installed? I didnt actually install one did I? or did I?
<phobiac> Oh oops, yes, comment out.
<ryantmer> It already is uncommented O_o
<Jucato> only the ones with "deb" or "deb-src" are worth enabling removing the #), but no need to enable them all
<freeride> mightily-oats
<ryantmer> Except for the lines of text
<phobiac> uncomment* Damn said it twice
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: it installs it.. even with the dependancy probs
<jontec> I should note that that is a dell used in the help, and I have a gateway, I used my drivers for it though
<Mightily-Oats> it will sit there as a broken app
<freeride> how do I uninstall?
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: sudo apt-get install synaptic then sudo synaptic
<phobiac> jontec: What model gateway do you have?
<Mightily-Oats> synaptic will automagically detect the broken package ask you to remove it
<jontec> phobiac: MX6446, I have the card that they talked about, though
<freeride> that will UN-install?
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: yeah... installing apps to uninstall apps... but its the easiest way.. and synaptics a nice package managment app
<phobiac> Hmm, alright. I was wondering if yours was by any chance the same as mine. Wlanassistant worked for me.
* genii sips a nice black coffee
<Mightily-Oats> im all of a sudden thirsty now.. and craving large doses of caffine
<genii> Mightily-Oats Heh! <hugs his coffee tight!>
<genii> I live on the stuff
<Mightily-Oats> lol.. yeah.. i understand.. although... only thing i want more than coffee is the ability to have caffine on a drip
<Mightily-Oats> brb
<genii> If anyone here in Toronto and wants some old Sun MicroSystems boxes let me know. Otherwise we are tossing them soon
<genii> 3 Sparc5 1 Sparc2 1 Sparc10 and 1 SparcIPX
<Daisuke_Ido> oh hell
<Daisuke_Ido> i'd almost pay to have them shipped.
<genii> Daisuke_Ido They are full up on ram, have keyboards mice and some extremely hefty external SCSI things
<genii> tape drives and hd
<genii> Daisuke_Ido I forget what ver of SunOS but maybe 3 or 4
<Minataku> genii: !!!
<Minataku> Free Sun HW?
<Minataku> Can you ship? :o
<genii> Yes
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't even know what the shipping cost of something like that would be.
<jontec> so how can I assign a device to eth1? I have it in modprobe... I just need to register it?
<genii> They are pretty heavy, I think it would be a bit pricy
<Minataku> True
<Minataku> I just got an SS10 from Ohio, it was $18.49 to get it here
<genii> If you guys want to check up on ship costs I'm in postal code M5G 1M6 in Toronto
<Daisuke_Ido> genii: i think we have a taker
<Daisuke_Ido> got a general weight idea?
<genii> I have no scale here but I could pick one up and guesstimate :)
<Minataku> An SS10 is about 25lbs
<Minataku> XD
<ironfroggy> anyone here using OOo and print with with?
<genii> That sounds about right
<Minataku> What did you have again?
<ironfroggy> i cant, for the life of me, figure out how to tell OOo where my cups server is
<Mightily-Oats> ahh.. coffee
<ironfroggy> anyone have an idea?
<genii> Minataku 3 SS5 1 SS10 1 SS2 1 SSIPX
<Minataku> Ooooh, so tempting
<Minataku> What kind of SS5s?
<freeride> mightily-oats: sudo: synaptic: command not found
<genii> Minataku Plus keybaords and mice for each, also 1 monitor. Also 6 externam SCSI cases
* Minataku drools
<genii> Minataku The pizza-box type
<Minataku> I know that
<Mightily-Oats> did you do sudo apt-get install synaptic?
<Minataku> I meant what CPU
<freeride> yes, that part worked
<genii> Minataku I'd have to open one up and look at it
<Minataku> I have a SPARCstation 5/170
<freeride> wait
<Minataku> The TurboSPARC model
<freeride> no it didnt
<freeride> Reading package lists... Done
<freeride> Building dependency tree... Done
<freeride> E: Couldn't find package then
<genii> Minataku If you wait a few minutes I'll crack one open
<Mightily-Oats> ok. try sudo adept
<Minataku> Sure, if it's not too much trouble
<Minataku> ^^
<Daisuke_Ido> it's going to be expensive :\
<jontec> hey, I need help I just used: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=193350. I got to the last step, however ifconfig still does not let me put eth1 (my wireless card) up
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: sry.. should be sudo adept_manager
<freeride> wow, it did a bunch of stuff and then it opened adept
<freeride> what do I do? I did sudo adept
<freeride> iot'
<freeride> it's still going
<genii> Minataku The model # help before I open it? 544
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. then search for ymessenger
<Mightily-Oats> and uninstall it
<freeride> how do I search for it?
<Minataku> Hm... One the side by the drives
<Mightily-Oats> there should be a search box up the top
<Minataku> There should be a thing that says "SvCd:"
<Minataku> What does that say?
<freeride> ohh, in adept you mean
<Mightily-Oats> yeah
<genii> Minataku S5-70
<Minataku> Ah, it's got a 70MHz MicroSPARC
<Mightily-Oats> adept is sorta like synaptic...
<Minataku> I forgot that was on there until I thought of it when you mentioned the model number XD
<Mightily-Oats> so once you have found it right click on the package and click on request removal
<Jucato> Dapper: kdesu adept or Edgy: kdesu adept_manager
<genii> Minataku Inside.. chip sticker says microSPARC II .. sticker says 70A  All 8 ram slots full 2 HD
<Minataku> Oooooooh
<Minataku> This is way too good to pass up
<Mightily-Oats> <Jucato>: sry.. i didnt know there was a difference between the dapper and edgy one
<Minataku> I was gonna buy some HyperSPARC modules but I'll take these instead :D
<Mightily-Oats> thnx
<Jucato> Mightily-Oats: yeah... I didn't know that in the beginning either...
<genii> Minataku What, you just want the ram?
<freeride> I drink 48 ounces of coffee a day
<freeride> lmao
<Minataku> No, no, I'd like all of the stuff... lets mode to PM though
<genii> Is 2 litres more than 48 ounces?
<Lam_> i need a program that can spectrally analyze audio files. any suggestions?
<freeride> I dont know
<Minataku> So we don't clog up people needing help XD
<genii> Minataku I am on a command-line client. Let me boot a gui machine up
<Minataku> Okay
<heapme> if i put /home/heapme/ on a separate partition when i mount it in linux will i have to mount it like /home/heapme/hepmemnt ? (ie i'll have TWO home directories in a sense)?
<freeride> mightily-oats: can I just install ymessenger using adept?
<Daisuke_Ido> no, /home is the mountpoint
<Jucato> heapme: nope
<blekos> how can i have a program (gdesklets) run when i log on?
<Mightily-Oats> unfortunatly no.. i tried that earlier.. hoping for the easy solution
<Daisuke_Ido> (at least, i THINK i understand that right)
<freeride> haha, ok
<Minataku> heapme: If your home is on a different partition, it depends where your home dir starts on that partition
<Daisuke_Ido> why not just use one of the all-in-one clients?
<Minataku> If all your stuff is in the root of that partition
<Minataku> Then you'll want to have it mount to /home/username
<heapme> Minataku i'm confused
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: so is it uninstalled?
<ryantmer> Changed the sources.list file... But now when I run the thunderbird command from a shell, it says "(thunderbird-bin:5570): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<heapme> i have to have a home directory when i load linux right but if it's on a separate partition and not yet mounted how will it work?
<Jucato> heapme: mount it in fstab as /home, not as /home/heapme
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: ok.. im now going to try what it says on te forum.. ill let you know how it goes :)
<freeride> sweet
<freeride> I'm reading it now
<Minataku> Yeah, I might not help that much, sorry, listen to Jucato instead
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<heapme> Jucato know a howto on this i'm still kinda confused about it
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm still fighting to get my 360 controller working...
<Jucato> heapme: for example, this is my fstab entry for my /home: UUID=9a1a47e7-42cc-4a8c-9757-fd7316d8af85 /home ext3 nouser,defaults,atime,auto,rw,dev,exec,suid 0 2
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: What's up with it?
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't want to work
<Minataku> Did you sync both?
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a 3rd party controller not explicitly defined in xpad.c
<Minataku> Oh
<Minataku> I thought you meant with a 360
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<Daisuke_Ido> oh no
<Jucato> heapme: um.. howto? not really, I created and mounted that during installation...
<heapme> will it be obvious how to mount it during installation?
<Daisuke_Ido> heapme: you'll choose what partition you want as /home, yes
<heapme> if i have 4 partitions and one ata harddrive with Windows on the first partition (hda) will linux be hda1, swap hda2 and /home hda3?
<MrKimm> Hey all, this may seem like a stupid question, but I'm a KDE newbie... where do I change screen resolution?? I set it to KDE behaviour when I configured... if that makes any difference
<Jucato> heapme: Windows will be hda1, linux will be hda2, etc.
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: ok.. worked..
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: If you're not afraid of code you could add it to xpad.c, though I'd think it would default to         { 0x0000, 0x0000, "Generic X-Box pad", MAP_DPAD_UNKNOWN }
<heapme> mrkimm kemu->system settings->display
<Minataku> Of course that might be WHY it's not working
<freeride> ok, sweet
<freeride> can you walk me through it?
<heapme> *K Menu not kemu
<Jucato> heapme: the first hard drive is hda. the first partition of that first hard drive is hda1
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, i added it/
<Mightily-Oats> sure... ok..
<Daisuke_Ido> still nothing
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: sudo apt-get install alien
<freeride> I wish we could pm but I havent registered
<MrKimm> heapme, I dont have a "display" menu :S
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: That's strange
<heapme> Jucato ok so ntfs=hda1, linux=hda2, swap=hda3, /home=hda4, cdrom=hda5?
<MrKimm> I'm just running kdecore btw
<Jucato> heapme: cdrom would be hdc or hdd, depending on where it is connected
<ryantmer> "
<ryantmer> Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<ryantmer> Xlib: No protocol specified
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride> once alien is installed then sudo apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf2
<heapme> oh yeah
<ryantmer> What does the above mean?
<heapme> but the reest looks right? /home would be hda5?
<Jucato> heapme: are you familiar with hard drive masters and slaves and IDE cables
<freeride> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<freeride> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<heapme> yeah, i just read about them, lil new too it though
<Mightily-Oats> do u still have adept open?
<Jucato> heapme: no. /home would be /hda4
<freeride> oh, yes, duh
<heapme> i've just never partitioned anythin besides / and swap. never did a /home
<heapme> woops meant hda4
<heapme> ok cool thanks
<Mightily-Oats> u can use that instead of command if u want
<Mightily-Oats> for the first part any
<Mightily-Oats> way
<heapme> though i'm starting to think i dont want /home on its own partition because i dont know how big i want to to be :/
<freeride> I'm already doing in in the console
<heapme> but i do want it on its own partition so i can reinstall linux without having to worry about restoring the files on it
<Jucato> heapme: it's not really that hard. in the partition, leave hda1 alone. setup hda2 to be mounted as /, setup hda3 as a swap partition, and set hda4 to mount to /home
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: ok.. so installed alien?
<freeride> it's installing
<Jucato> "in the partitioner"
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. after that sudo apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf2
<freeride> k, it's doing that now
<Jucato> heapme: usually, you decide how large you want the / and swap partitions to be, and then dump the rest into /home :)
<blekos> how can i have a program (gdesklets) run when i log on?
<freeride> what are alien and libgdk-pixbuf2?
<Jucato> gdesklets?
<heapme> Jucato true, thanks that clears it up for  me :)
<blekos> yes pls
<blekos> in gnome u chose session and add the relevant program
<Jucato> blekos: not really sure using gdesklets on KDE would be the best thing to do...
<blekos> how u do it in kde
<freeride> mightily-0ats?
<Mightily-Oats> alien is a package that converts rpms (one sort of package type used with redhat, mandriva etc) into deb packages (used with ubuntu, debian etc)
<blekos> i'm running them already
<blekos> np
<RealisticDragon> superkaramba might be a better option :)
<freeride> oh, sweet
<freeride> thats very cool
<blekos> superkaramba is not supported anymore :(
<freeride> ok, I installled libgdk-pixbuf2
<freeride> now waht?
<Mightily-Oats> the other one is a graphics library for the program
<Jucato> blekos: what do you mean it's not supported?
<freeride> ok, whats next
<blekos> anyhow, i also want to run firefox on startup
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. after that got to http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php and grab the redhat9 version
<freeride> k, got it
<Jucato> blekos: in Kubuntu/KDE, by default, if you leave something open when you logout, they will be started when you login
<freeride> now waht
<Jucato> blekos: superkaramba is still very much supported and there are hundreds of superkaramba themes available
<Jucato> and I could say that there are more superkaramba themes than gdesklet themes...
<Rob-West> night all
<freeride> still there?
<blekos> "We have no ability to maintain superkaramba.com until Adam's return. "
<heapme> Jucato one last question bout that. does /home have to be ext3? say my / partition is ext3. can /home/ be fat32 or reiserfs and still be mountable from linux?
<Mightily-Oats> sudo alien -c rh9.ymessenger-1.0.4-1.i386.rpm
<blekos> this is from the superkaramba site
<Jucato> heapme: must be a Linux filesystem (ext3, xfs, reiser). no fat32
<freeride> where do I put the rh9 file so it can find it?
<Jucato> blekos: yes, but that doesn't mean it's not supported. we have superkaramba in our repos
<blekos> that's true
<Mightily-Oats> in your home directory
<Jucato> blekos: it's just that no new code is being put into it.
<blekos> i c
<blekos> i can give it a try
<Jucato> blekos: also, Superkaramba might be included by default, in some form or code, in KDE 4
<blekos> but gdesklets run fine
<Jucato> blekos: anyway, for your original question, KDE Session Management
<freeride> so now that I have alien I can install redhat stuff?
<Jucato> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<freeride> ymessenger_1.0.4-2_i386.deb generated
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. so now that you have alien.. you can convert the package and then install it
<Jucato> argh...
<freeride> sweet, ymessenger_1.0.4-2_i386.deb generated
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> Daisuke_Ido: I think I know why
<blekos> on session manager i just have the option of restore previous session
<Mightily-Oats> sudo dpkg -i ymessenger-1.0.4-i386.deb
<Minataku> It's an XBox360 pad, not an XBox1 pad
<blekos> i dont want to rely on my of leaving an application running in order to have it again next time
<Jucato> blekos: yes. that means that it will restore whatever app was running when you logut
<Minataku> The HW is different, I think so the old driver probably lacks support for the new HW
<Mightily-Oats> opps.. thats wrong.. sudo dpkg -i ymessenger_1.0.4-2_i386.deb
<Minataku> I noticed nothing on the list is a 360 controller
<blekos> i'm looking 4 smg more "permanent"
<freeride> ok, done! now what :-D
<freeride> I'm getting happ
<Jucato> blekos: ok. then another option would be to turn that session management off (start form blank session), and link to the themes or apps you want to autostart in ~/.kde/Autostart
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. type ymessenger
<freeride> *happy
<blekos> i c
<Jucato> blekos: alternatively, you can install the kcontrol-autostart package, which gives you a GUI interface to put apps you want to autostart (but I think you'd have to use KControl instead of System Settings)
<freeride> man! you should write out those steps and post it on kubuntu faq! that was awesome!
<Mightily-Oats> lol.. im not that good.. but thnaks
<freeride> oh you're good, dont deny it
<xenophile7x7> hey guys, im really new to linux. i just installed kubuntu yesterday, so ive got a bunch of questions. first off, the main difference between distrobutions seems to simply be drivers, support, and software package. is this correct? and can you install multiple gui's on one distro, and just select the one you want to use? i want to try a few of them out.
<heapme> Jucato do you think i should make /home partition ext3 or reiserfs?
<Mightily-Oats> lol. so its all working now :)
<freeride> yes! thats freaking awesome! thanks man!
<Jucato> freeride: actually... https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/kubuntu/desktopguide/C/manual-install.html
<blekos> Kcontrol is more full than system settins
<heapme> Jucato also how do i mount /home in the installer, will it simply ask or do i have to edit fstab in the installer?
<blekos> i have to run it through shell though
<Mightily-Oats> no worries.... going to have to try ymessenger myself now
<blekos> can i add smg in my kmenu?
<Jucato> heapme: it will ask you. and I suggest ext3 because it's the default
<freeride> haha, sweet
<Jucato> freeride: and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<Sir_Penguin> Hi :)
<freeride> thanks jucato
<Sir_Penguin> I was just wondering what the difference is between the Kubuntu CD and DVD is?
<Jucato> blekos: right-click on the K Menu icon and select Edit Menu
<Jucato> freeride: sorry, didn't want to take the limelight from Mightily-Oats so I didn't butt in :)
<Jucato> he was doing so well :)
<freeride> haha, he did a good job, it was easier to follow his instruction than read all that anyway :-)
<Jucato> freeride: just take note that it's usually not recommended to install RPM packages on Debian-based systems like Ubuntu, even converted to DEB
<freeride> do they cause problems?
<Jucato> they might
<Jucato> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<freeride> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<freeride> :-d
* Jucato wants one too!!
<Jucato> btw, freeride you were trying to instasll yahoo messenger right?
<freeride> !jucatosnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jucatosnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: ok.. the only prob ive found so far with the app is that only the contact list works.. the other tabs down the bottom of the list cause seg faults
<freeride> yeah
<Jucato> freeride: were you aware that a .deb package for it is available in http://messenger.yahoo.com/unix.php
<freeride> I think there is a reason that one doesnt work
<freeride> either way, this one is working
<Jucato> ah
<Mightily-Oats> <Jucato>: missing xlib and other dependancies..
<Jucato> hmm...
<Jucato> let me try
<freeride> yeah, you're right mightily-oats
<freeride> it crashed
<freeride> twice
<jontec> I need to setup the eth1 device... I have just setup my card with ndiswrapper
<Mightily-Oats> yeah.. i dont know how to fix those features... but the contact list works
<freeride> yeah
<freeride> jucato is trying to install the deb version right now
<Jucato> heh I'm still downloading it...
<Jucato> there's a problem with the internet connections in most of Asia...
<freeride> still downloading it? it took me half a second and I have less than a megabit connection
<freeride> thats the one that doesnt work though, we tried that one first
<Minataku> wb, genii
<freeride> 1.0.4_1_i386.deb
<genii> Minataku :) Thx
<freeride> that one wouldnt work for some reason
<freeride> thats why kubuntu.com says to use alien
<Minataku> np ^^
<Jucato> no harm in trying... although the internet connection is really, really fscked up!
<Mightily-Oats> lol, brb.. going to rebuild my system
<genii> Jucato  fsck! Goodness watch the language! ROFL
<Minataku> lol
* genii thinks about 4 letter words
<Jucato> oh shift!  didn't mean that...
<heapme> fsck isnt a synomym for the f-word since it has a different meaning, like analyze/fix yourself
<genii> heapme LOL I know I'm just messing around with him
<Minataku> genii: Oh, give me the CD-ROM drives out of the SS5s, too
<heapme> =p
<Minataku> My SS5 has the wrong kind of CD-ROM drive XD
<genii> Minataku Let me look what they have
<Minataku> Sorry, I just remembered that right now... toss in their FDDs, too ^^
<Minataku> genii: Sure
<Jucato> freeride: was xlibs the only dependency you could not resolve?
<genii> Minataku The SS2 has a floppy, no SS5 has a floppy OR a CD
<Minataku> Woah
<Minataku> Oh well
<genii> :(
<Minataku> But remember, the SS2 and IPX you're sending whole
<Minataku> XD
<genii> Yup
<Minataku> My SS5's CD-ROM drive works, it just doesn't fit right
<Minataku> It's the slimline version for the earlier S5-170 chassis
<Minataku> It works, it just has holes XD
<excitatory> so i just did a fresh install of edgy on a second machine.. i'm looking at the sources.list and everything is set to dapper?  why might that be?  (keep in mind this is a fresh install on a new machine)
<Minataku> Sorry to make you get back up, I just remembered that all of a sudden XD
<genii> Minataku Heh np. I just pulled out the IPX to look at, it's kinda cute. No CD in there either, just floppy
<Minataku> Yeah, the IPX is a lunchbox chassis
<Minataku> I was thinking about taking one and making an actual lunchbox out of it but it's a PIA to open up
<Minataku> XD
<genii> Yeah seems to have some weird side hinging deal
<Minataku> Actually, it hinges in the front
<Minataku> It opens up in the back
<genii> Ah yes, I see it now :)
<genii> pita is right
<Minataku> Then the cables for the HDD and FDD hold the halves together
<genii> Minataku Model 47B if that means anything
<Minataku> Not really but thanks all the same XD
<genii> service code 4/50
<Minataku> The IPX was standardized, I believe
<genii> Interesting
<Minataku> Couldn't change anything in it since the CPU was soldered
<Minataku> There's a large ceramic chip inside but that's an FPU, if it's populated
<genii> Minataku All 3 huge chips look like in some old sockets
<Mightily-Oats> ok.. system rebuilt
<Minataku> Ooooh
<Minataku> It's an old-style IPX
<Minataku> I had an IPX that was newer
<Minataku> But it was dead so, bleh >.<
<genii> Mightily-Oats Successfully it seems :)
<Mightily-Oats> lol yeah
<Jucato> wb Mightily-Oats
<Mightily-Oats> lol.. only took a minute..
<Mightily-Oats> ahh.. image files
<mcrandello> Hi I was messing around with my settings, wound up nuking the .kde dir and not firefox won't render onscreen. Any suggestions?
<mcrandello> s/not/now
<Jucato> Mightily-Oats: was xlib the only dependency you couldn't resolve earlier
<Minataku> Don't forget to close the script, mcrandello ;3
<Minataku> XD
<mcrandello> it's showing up in the process table using around 142 megs
<excitatory>  /j #ubuntu
<excitatory> argh
<Minataku> Sorry, I realized when I last used sed that you need a / at the end
<mcrandello> Minataku: sed was never my stroung point :(
<Minataku> mcrandello: Yeah, mine either (it still isn't)
<mcrandello> nor spelling for that manner
<Minataku> XD
<MagicFab> What would be the equivalent of gksudo in KDE ? Is there any ?
<mcrandello> or usage or grammar etc ;_;
<mcrandello> MagicFab: kdesu
<MagicFab> mcrandello, tx
<Minataku> Sorry also in that I can't help you with your problem as I don't use KDE >.<
<Mightily-Oats> after installing the ymessenger deb i couldnt resolve any (it listed the ymsngr as broken.. so anything after that wouldnt install until it was removed)
<Mightily-Oats> i didnt end up playing around with it much... i remember a while back i went through hell trying to find xlib so i could get an e17 filemanager working
<mcrandello> I found something in a google search that suggested I turn off having KDE force non KDE apps to use KDE colors but that didn't seem to do it
<Jucato> Mightily-Oats: dependency problems are mostly resolved by installing the required dependencies :)
<Mightily-Oats> yeah... i tried a few of the dependancies
<Mightily-Oats> but cause the broken package was already installed it wouldnt install the ones it was missing
<Mightily-Oats> to install libpixbuf2 i had to remove the broken package
<Jucato> Mightily-Oats: hm.. simply uninstall ym first, then install the dependencies...
<Mightily-Oats> yeah.. but there is still the xlib prob..
<Mightily-Oats> from what i found a while ago
<Jucato> yeah. I'm looking into xlib right now
<Mightily-Oats> i couldnt solve that one
<Jucato> seems like it might have been renamed to libx
<Mightily-Oats> ahh
<Jucato> not really sure though
<Mightily-Oats> my expereince with the missing xlib package mainly came from messing around with another app that needed it.. and i spent ages trying to find it
<Jucato> ok I'll try something...
<Mightily-Oats> cool...
<Mightily-Oats> i got a question.. i havent found an answer yet so it must be a pretty odd one... does anyone know what noapic and nolapic do?
<mcrandello> sort of
<Jucato> Mightily-Oats: is that in menu.lst?
<mcrandello> I think noapic disables this thing on your computer called the apic from trying to assign irq's at boot
<Mightily-Oats> i know it disables apic and lapic... but what are they and what am i missing out on by not having them enabled?
<Mightily-Oats> <Jucato> : yeah
<fowlduck> sup gangstas
<mcrandello> well, I have to use noapic because it causes an IRQ conflict when I use the ATI proprietary drivers
<mcrandello> and that causes the machine to hard lockup
<Mightily-Oats> thing is.. ive booted without disabling those 2 and my cpu seems to run cooler than with them
<mcrandello> yeah my laptop is a space heater but at least I can use it :)
<mcrandello> now that you mention it
<Mightily-Oats> <mcrandello>: yeah.. i have seen that before
<xenophile7x7> hey guys,  i just got installed kubuntu yesterday, and ive got a few questions. first off, the main difference between linux distrobutions seems to simply be drivers, support, and software package. is this correct? and can you install multiple gui's on one distro, and just select the one you want to use? i want to try a few of them out.
<mcrandello> it's the radeon 200m express card and later kernels and the ATI drivers and certain cheap laptops made by acer/toshiba
<freeride> hey guys, I just scrolled up and read everything I missed
<Mightily-Oats> before i just re-imaged my laptop... it was running at about 44 degrees constant... now its up at 54 after 10 minutes.. and im not doing anything different
<freeride> how do I give my name a color?
<mcrandello> xenophile7x7: sure you could do something like "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop" to try gnome, replace that with xfce, fvwm95, etc
<Mightily-Oats> 54 is after the re-imaging... only diffference is this time i have nolapic and noapic in the boot line
<mcrandello> xenophile7x7: then when you go to log in after installing them there should be an option to change the envirnment to whatever you've got
<snowrichard> hi ------
<Mightily-Oats> going to reboot now and disable them... see what happens
<xenophile7x7> mcrandell: thanx! i think thats my next step, along with finding alternatives to some of the builtin software.
<mcrandello> Mightily-Oats: from what I gather you don't really need those except as troubleshooting measures or if something's broke
<freeride> how do I give my name a color so I dont get lost in all the text of the previous message
<Mightily-Oats> <mcrandello>: ok.. im realy just wondering what im missing out on feature/performance/and now cooling wise
<Mightily-Oats> <freeride>: it depends on what irc client you use i think
<freeride> I'm using konversation
<Mightily-Oats> umm... im not sure with that one..
<freeride> what do you use?
<Mightily-Oats> brb.. rebooting
<freeride> k
<Mightily-Oats> kvirc
<freeride> hmm, I see
<mcrandello> freeride: go to settings, configure konversation
<Jucato> freeride: in Konversation, Settings -> Configure Konversation -> Highlights option -> Highlight own lines
<mcrandello> then drill down into interface, colors
<freeride> I wonder why he doesnt just use the one that comes with kubuntu
<snowrichard> konversation did
<freeride> will that highlight the lines for you to see or for me on my screen only?
<mcrandello> freeride: only on your screen
<Jucato> only in your screen
<mcrandello> oh wow now I'm avacado
<freeride> I want you guys to see my name in a color so I stand out, can I do that?
<freeride> I see all your names in color
<Jucato> freeride: that would terribly be annoying
<freeride> mine is the only one thats black
<freeride> I see all your names in color
<mcrandello> if you use someone's nick in your text it may highlight it depending on the client
<Jucato> and we don't color our names. the client colors our names
<Jucato> freeride: it's in your settings
<freeride> oh, I see, ok
<freeride> thats cool then
<freeride> so did you ever get it to work jucato?
<mcrandello> <blink>thank god noone implemented a blink tag</blink>
<freeride> the ymessenger
<Jucato> freeride: nope.. xlibs is a bit problematic. I'll ask what's the equivalent package for it
<freeride> wb mightily -oats
<mcrandello> so is there an easy way for me to find out why firefox is running but not rendering on my kde screen?
<freeride> jucato: ok
<Mightily-Oats> back.... its official... having the noapic and nolapic options causes my machine to run 10 degrees hotter... no idea y
<freeride> so you're saying that disabling apic and lapic makes your machine run hotter?
<yotux> if one wanted to install fiesty to find bugs is there a place explaining how to do it?
<freeride> or the other way around?
<Mightily-Oats> yeah... odd... no idea why.. either that.. or apic and lapic interfere with the temp monitoring
<freeride> yeah, that could be it but who knows
<freeride> might have something to do with the way the irq's are handled?
<Mightily-Oats> hmm... possible.... going to go google wacking for a bit
<freeride> mcrandello: noapic allows you to use the propritary ati drivers? what card do you have?
<mcrandello> freeride: the 200m express
<mcrandello> without it you could go anywhere from 5min to a half hour until it hard locks everything
<freeride> hmm, I have a radion 7500
<pynsa> does anybody know a good gui svn client that supports ssh with non-standard ports?
<mcrandello> this only appears to affect cheapy laptop owners
<freeride> and I upgraded to edgy and the drivers conflicted
<freeride> so I reinstalled dapper
<freeride> I really dont know what I'm doing yet
<freeride> just start learning
<freeride> but I'm using generic ati drivers that came with kubuntu
<mcrandello> the easiest thing I've found is to apt-get the build-essential(s?) package then download the ones from ATI
<mcrandello> and just run it. It seems to work
<mcrandello> oh god removing/reinstalling firefox after deleting all the .dirs and it still won't come up
* mcrandello sets his fox on fire
<freeride> I got firefox working the other night, I'm pretty proud
<freeride> I dont remember if I had help or not
<freeride> I dont remember how I did it even
<mcrandello> gtk apps are running okay
<freeride> what are gtk aps?
<mcrandello> apps made with the gtk toolkit
<freeride> hmm, whats that?
<mcrandello> toolkits are the things like buttons, handles, and interface components of windowed programs
<freeride> I'll have to google that
<GrahamA> Question, does anybody see anything wrong with this line I have in /etc/fstab? "//server/Files /media/sf0 smbfs rw,user,noauto,uid=root,giud=root 0 0"
<makuseru> does kxdocker work well?
<Balsamic_Chicken> !xnest
<ubotu> xnest: Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1295 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<Valmarko> I installed flasplugin-nonfree but I still cant see flash activated in Konqueror. Someone help me?
<GrahamA> Tried any other browser?
<Valmarko> No. I just want to use Konqueror. I know it works in firefox but i dont want to install it since I have Konqueror
<Valmarko> Maybe it doesnt work with flashplugin-nonfree . Maybe with anohter plugin ?
<GrahamA> Have you tried getting any other files from the repository?
<xeen7_7> hi
<Valmarko> Could you give me a sugestion ?
<mcrandello> suggestion: don't take any wooden nickels
<Valmarko> ?
<mcrandello> Let me look I seem to remember getting it working once
<GrahamA> One called flashplayer maybe?
<mcrandello> and if I can't get firefox running I may be making a switch
<GrahamA> That's not right...
<GrahamA> I installed the same package as you and I have flash 9 (w00t) on my konquer
<Valmarko> I dont have firefox installed. I dont want, since I have Konqueror. The question is: Is there a way to activate flash in Konqueror ?
<GrahamA> Yes there is.
<Valmarko> Could you help me, please?
<xeen7_7> uf now iam interessted how to get flash on konqueror ?
<Valmarko> yes
<GrahamA> Go to Settings > Configure Konquer > Plugins on the side and where is says netscape plugins select plugins.
<mcrandello> do you have the libflashplayer.so installed somewhere already?
<GrahamA> What's displayed?
<Valmarko> let me see
<freeride> how do you get java on firefox?
<GrahamA> Java what?
<Valmarko> it displays the following:
<xeen7_7> Oh java xD today I installed java 5 it was a long story xD
<xeen7_7> it is a long story, sorry for my english
<Mightily-Oats> ok... now i have found another issue... my hdd sounds like its parking the heads clicks about every 10 seconds
<Valmarko> plugin: /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<freeride> idk java what. I just ran into something the other night and it didnt work on firefox but it did work in konkeror
<Mightily-Oats> it happens occasionally...
<Mightily-Oats> sort of just randomly starts clicking like its parking.. only way to fix is turn off and turn back on again.. any ideas?
<mcrandello> make sure /usr/lib/firefox/plugins is listed in the konqueror plugins page under "netscape plugins"
<Valmarko> it is
<Jucato> java on firefox?
<Jucato> !sun-java5-plugin | freeride
<ubotu> sun-java5-plugin: The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 5.0. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1 kB, installed size 64 kB
<GrahamA> Have you checked the box that says Enable plugins globally?
<mcrandello> arg
<Valmarko> no
<Valmarko> where is it
<Jucato> have you clicked on Scan for new plugins button?
<Valmarko> yes
<GrahamA> Above the bit you were just looking at.
<malik_> guyz how do install weather report thingy?
<mcrandello> not showing up on the other tab titled "plugins"?
<Valmarko> maybe some conflict?
<GrahamA> What other plugins do you have?
<Valmarko> on the other tab ?
<Valmarko> lets see
<genii> Minataku Still here?
<Minataku> Yeah
<mcrandello> the tab next to the "scan" tab
<genii> Minataku I got all of em pretty much stripped now
<malik_> guyz how do install weather report thingy?
<Minataku> Except the SS2 and SSIPX, right? XD
<genii> Yup
<Minataku> Heehee (Sorry XD )
<Valmarko> Netscape plugins
<Minataku> Awesome :3
<Bsdler> frn arsch :>
<genii> Minataku You want the SCSI wiring harness etc
<genii> ?
<Minataku> Sure, toss in the SCSI backplanes from the SS5s
<Linux_Galore> anyone had any luck getting a sound blaster live USB rig working
<mcrandello> malik_: sudo apt-get install kweather?
<genii> Minataku OK :)
<Valmarko> theres too information regarding mime types
<Bsdler> hey gus :> one question
<Bsdler> whats the newest kernel ?
<Bsdler> ver
<Bsdler> s
<Bsdler> ?
<Linux_Galore> 2.6.19
<Minataku> Bsdler: You can check at www.kernel.org
<malik_> i have kweather buit its not working properly for my location
<Bsdler> and ubuntu is based on ?
<malik_> it says some packages or files missing
<Minataku> Oh, specifically for Ubuntu
<Linux_Galore> Bsdler: feisty is 2.6.19
<Minataku> Sorry XD
<genii> edgy is 2.6.17-10
<Minataku> Debian, which Ubuntu is based on is 2.2.20
<Minataku> j/k
<Bsdler> h oki :>
<Linux_Galore> ok, no howto on setting up a USB sound card with ubuntu
<mcrandello> Valmarko: try apt-getting flashplugin-nonfree it showed up on my konqueror after installing that and rescanning
<GrahamA> A USB sound card?
<Linux_Galore> GrahamA: yep, sb live
<mcrandello> I think I had downloaded the plugin from adobe before and manually dropped it into the .mozilla dir
<Valmarko> I did it before but I will do it again
<Rythan> Linux_Galore: My Feisty has 2.6.20-2
<mcrandello> also I figured out my FF problem
<Rythan> Well -4 but the nvidia-glx binaries don't work with it
<GrahamA> Give it a few more years we wont' need PCI sockets or anything, we'll just have a cube covered in USB ports, you plug in the RAM, CPU, HDD, CDD, GFX card and everything else...
<mcrandello> krandrtray decided I had another monitor hooked up somewhere and that's where it was going,
<superkirbyartist> I would appreciate any help with my wireless laptop card from D-Link.  I don't see a "Wireless" option in Networking.
<genii> Minataku The SS10 .. I have the mb out but it's so pretty I hate to rip out all the chips/dughterboards  etc LOL ... but oh well
<Bsdler> Minataku thx.
* Linux_Galore is away: Gone away for now.
<Minataku> genii: Heehee
<Minataku> Yeah, I know, give me the mainboard out of that, too
<Minataku> I want to desolder the chips on the mainboard
<genii> Minataku So Should I bother disassembling that one?
<Minataku> genii: You know what, leave that one whole too, then XD
<genii> Minataku OK :)
<Minataku> I was thinking that perhaps the case would be really heavy and shave a lot of weight off XD
<mcrandello> well one thing I notice is that the flash player seems to work a lot better in konqueror
<Minataku> But whole is okay too ^^
<Minataku> It'll just cost a bit more XD
<genii> Minataku The PS in them seems to be like 95% of the wieght
<Minataku> Yeah, it probably is
<Minataku> The damn things are all steel XD
<genii> Minataku What the hell is a PrestoServe card??
<Minataku> I dunno but I want it
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Lemme check Google
<genii> Legato systems
<Minataku> Ah
<Minataku> It's an NFS Accelerator
<genii> Interesting
<Minataku> Wow, 20s! I love Google :D
<Minataku> genii: If you could just tear the PSU out of the SS10 I can dispose of the case myself
<Minataku> I do need a replacement nameplate for an SS10, too, actually :o
<Minataku> XD
<GrahamA> People of the Kubuntu channel! I declare I have a small problem! I'm mounting a shamba share in /etc/fstab and when it mounts it leaves a link on my desktop, how to I get rid of the desktop link?
<genii> Minataku I already have the entire thing apart LOL
<mcrandello> GrahamA: hang on a sec I was just in where you do that
<Minataku> genii: Okay, that's fine too then XD
<linx-> does anybody know where to get ktouch lectures (other then the auto generated ones) ?
<Minataku> If you could very carefully take the nameplate off XD
<mcrandello> GrahamA: right click on the desktop go to "desktop properties"
<Minataku> If it's too much trouble don't bother XD
<mcrandello> GrahamA: then click on the behavior item on the left, then "device icons" tab
<genii> Minataku OK I'll figure out how
<GrahamA> You mean configure desktop?
<Minataku> Awesome :D
<mcrandello> GrahamA: yeah
<GrahamA> Thank you good sir, you saved the day!
<Minataku> genii: The one I got had this crap on it... I tried to scrape it off and scraped off the paint, too >.<
<Balsamic_Chicken> !cubemap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cubemap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mcrandello> Valmarko: have you had any luck with the flash plugin?
<GrahamA> Ok, so who has a problem?
<Valmarko> I just installed Kubuntu 6.10 . Do you have flash videos and animations activated in Konqueror? Could you explain me how you did it? thanks
<genii> Minataku There was a little hole inside the case. I pushed a bolt thru and the plate popped out perfect
<Minataku> genii: Sweet :D
<GrahamA> Yes I do, I installed the same thing you did.
<Valmarko> mcrandello, no
<GrahamA> What happens when you view flash?
<Valmarko> A lot of white holes :)
<mcrandello> Valmarko: which version of kde is currently on there?
<Valmarko> 3.5.5
<mcrandello> man that's wierd
<GrahamA> Have you tried restarting your computer?
<Valmarko> no
<GrahamA> Well... do...
<Valmarko> just ctrl+alt + <-
<Valmarko> ok
<mcrandello> I have the same versions, just installed the libflash-nonfree package, hit update in konq and then headed to youtube to verify
<mcrandello> you have java of some sort installed, right?
<mcrandello> that's the only other thing I can think og
<mcrandello> of
<Valmarko> you mean libflash-nonfree?
<malik_> how do we purge and remove packages?
<mcrandello> yeah the last thing on the list when you "apt-cache search flash"
<mcrandello> malik_: either dpkg -r pkgname or sudo apt-get remove pkgname
<Valmarko> I tried flashplugin-nonfree. Maybe I should try with libflashnonfree
<mcrandello> wait a sec
<Valmarko> ok
<genii> malik_ sudo apt-get remove <packagename>   purging: sudo apt-get --purge remove <packagename>   works
<mcrandello> Valmarko: it was the flashplayer-nonfree that I installed
<genii> may be that remove and --purge   are reversed
<Valmarko> oh... I installed flashplugin-nonfree
<genii> I always forget which order they appear in LOL
<mcrandello> gah that's the one
<Valmarko> let's see :)
<malik_> thanx guyz
<mcrandello> either too much or not enough caffiene today
<malik_> any other weather report applet besides kweather?
<genii> mcrandello I'd give you some coffee if I could :)
<mcrandello> I wonder if this "gnash" player is any good
<genii> malik_ If you have firefox there is a very good weather plugin
<genii> forecastfox-enhanced
<Valmarko> Impossible to find flashplayer-nonfree ...
<mcrandello> it was flashplugin
<mcrandello> sorry
<Jucato> flashplugin-nonfree
<Valmarko> %(
<mcrandello> last one on the list
<Valmarko> I'll be right back ...
<genii> Hey is anyone running asterisk under ubuntu-server?
<genii> Or for that matter anything using a Digium XP100 ?
<mcrandello> OMG someone started maintaining x3270
<mcrandello> that thing was a pita to build from source
<genii> I think i may have terminals that old around here :)
<mcrandello> part of my job involves logging into one, had been using hummingbird at work
<genii> mcrandello Geez, I had imagined the only ones using those anymore were maybe some basement boys at IBM and NASA
<Night_Fox> hi there, i'd like to configure my tv device, but i can't find the file modules.conf... where do i change de the modules configurations??
<mcrandello> basement boys at colleges :)
<Valmarko> The main reason I'm giving some importance to multimedia and its plugins it's beacuse I'm using my pc as a desktop, mainly to acess internet resources. I'm not using it as a server.  I could install Firefox but, if there is a way of making konqueror do all the job, that would be great
<HymnToLife> Valmarko, all FF plugins should work in konqueror
<HymnToLife> at leas Flash and Java do
<HymnToLife> so I guess it's the same for all of them
<mcrandello> Valmarko: I would say check with #kde as well
<Dr_willis> but not all the cool extensions. :(
<genii> Yeah isn't there some KIO plugin system KDE uses? All plugins globally accessible etc?
<Valmarko> thanks
<Night_Fox> hi there, i'd like to configure my tv device, but i can't find the file modules.conf... where do i change de the modules configurations??
<Night_Fox> at kubuntu
<mcrandello> Valmarko: it should be working out of the box though, this is unusual
<mcrandello> is it a 64 bit system?
<genii> Night_Fox  /etc/modules
<genii> Anyone do automated installs? I need some preseed file help
<Dr_willis> "  it will be possible to run the beautiful Dashboard widgets of Mac OSX in KDE 4.0. "
<Dr_willis> what are osx widgets written in anyway?
<genii> Likely XML
<genii> hmm
<Dr_willis> reading up on kde4 stuff :)
<Dr_willis> too bad i hate desktop widgets. :)
<Dr_willis> i perfer gizmos that sit in the panel where i can see them all the time
<genii> Dr_willis Reading up on osx widgets :) I'll let you know what they are written in shortly
<jontec> how do I install fonts on edgy? I don't see it in system settings like dapper :(
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> type in fonts:/ in konqueror, drag/drop i think :)
<Dr_willis> or is it fonts:\
<Minataku> genii: I think they're written in Cocoa
<Dr_willis> or is it fonts:// ?
<Minataku> Apple's own proprietary crap
<Minataku> Just like the rest of OSX that isn't Darwin
<genii> Dr_willis It's active html content apparently
<Dr_willis> heh
<Dr_willis> I never have managed to figure out superkaramba enoguh to get some widgets/.desktop setup how i like it..
<genii> And the example I see source code for on macdevcenter  has XML headers/wrapper
<mcrandello> I saw a font installer in kcontrol under "system administration" I think
<Minataku> Sorry, I'm anti-Apple XD
<Minataku> I mean, I have a 68k Mac but it was bought second-hand to run A/UX because I'm a Unix addict
<genii> Dr_willis http://www.macdevcenter.com/pub/a/mac/2005/05/06/dashboard.html
<Dr_willis> heh - i got an old imacdv
<Dr_willis> in the closset.
<Dr_willis> that make me a "Closet Mac User" ?
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Mine is a Quadra 650
<Dr_willis> i cant find any OTHER use for it then as a door stop.
<mcrandello> macquarium
<genii> Minataku Heh I have some of those
<genii> And some 603
<Dr_willis> it can play dvd's i guess.. but it has 128mb ram. last i had linux on it.. the display was off possition by like 1 inch to the left.. and i never did get it fixed
<Minataku> Sasuke (The Q650) had a 601 upgrade in it
<Minataku> I took it out
<Minataku> A/UX is 68k only
<Dr_willis> Minix!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> lol
<genii> I tried and tried to put NetBSD on those macs but eventually i had to go with Yellow Dog
<mcrandello> There's an old 68k AT&T unix pc with system V sitting in my dining room
<mcrandello> my mom picked it up a garage sale for me
<Minataku> Yeah, last thing anyone'd ever want to use is Debian/anything
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry, I don't like Debian, either... too many bad experiences XD
<genii> I like debian based systems way more than any RH based. At least they have some sane packaging system
<Minataku> I use Gentoo now
<Minataku> I never successfully installed Debian... well, once
<genii> Minataku Heh, thats Debian based
<Minataku> But it broke itself shortly after
<Minataku> genii: No it's not
<Minataku> It's its own distro
<Minataku> Uses Portage
<genii> Yes, I know
<genii> emerge etc
<Minataku> Ah, sorry X3
<Balsamic_Chicken> !cairo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's looking glass, it's sort of like beryl, but it looks different, is it part of beryl?
<genii> !libpixman1
<ubotu> libpixman1: Cairo pixel manipulation library. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6-1 (edgy), package size 57 kB, installed size 172 kB
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken LookingGlass is a Sun Microsystems desktop, entirely java
<genii> 3D Java desktop
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  ya saw the demo livecd at disrtowatch ?
<Dr_willis> Balsamic_Chicken,  it was a big deal a year? 2 3? a go..  and to be honest... im not impressed then.. or now.. heh heh
<genii> I suspect nick "sales_" is a listen-bot
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii Dr_willis cool, thx for the info
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii Dr_willis does beryl have something like it?
<Balsamic_Chicken> i got too much free time now on vacation just wanted to try everything out =)
<freeride> what did I miss?
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken I am not using beryl so I cannot tell you
<Dr_willis> beryl has a lot of similer features  and many more.. Looking Glass was never actually useable as i rember.
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool, thx tho, just putting it out there see if anyone might know =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> ic
<genii> Dr_willis actually there appears to be some d/l at sun for it
<Balsamic_Chicken> how could i make the windows stack vertically (well line up against the sides of the cube sort of) in beryls
<Balsamic_Chicken> sort of like how in vista u can stack the windows like vertically'ish
<Dr_willis> genii,  theres demos of it out.. a slax lve cd is at the DisrtoWatch site.. but go use it for a while.. and all it seems to be is just show off stuff.
<Dr_willis> I find the idea of stacking things to the side to be rather... well... pointless.
<Balsamic_Chicken> !slax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> looks good on video/demo... but  why bother. :)
<Dr_willis> Slax - a live cd linux system - based on slackware. very handy, and easy to customize
<genii> I like the idea of flipping say browser windows around backwards and writing notes on them LOL
<Dr_willis> notes like "This is a browser"
<Dr_willis> :)
<genii> heh
<reldruh> hello. I'm trying to set up a media server with kubuntu and ubuntu server and I was hoping to get some help accessing it over the internet
<reldruh> as opposed to just my local network like it is now
<genii> Dr_willis Bleh, they have 3 files in dir "obsolete-source-snapshot" but zilch in "release" LOL
<Valmarko> Should I try Kubuntu feisty herd ?
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  over the  open internet? the wild dangerous scary internet?
<||arifaX> I have to echo value 1833000 into /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq during boot after cpu detection but before powernowd starts. In which script do I have to write it?
<reldruh> Dr_willis: that very one, yes :-)
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  depends on what you are doing exactly.. but ssh comes in handy. :)
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  or use some sort of streaming server/system.
<genii> reldruh What, like a BlackICE server or so?
<reldruh> Dr_willis: I've tried to use ssh but never managed to get it working.
<Dr_willis> or set up a VPN i guess..
<reldruh> genii: I don't know what BlackICE is. Right now I have two samba shares on a server that get mounted at startup that have all my music and pictures
<reldruh> Dr_willis: how would I go about doing that?
<Dr_willis> theres a lot of details here that dictate what would be best.
<Dr_willis> you dont want to have samba shares over the internet. :)
<genii> DEFINITELY not
<genii> *perhaps* nfs
<reldruh> what do I want to have then?
<Dr_willis> ssh and the various sshfs (ssh filesystems) are handy
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  you just want to remotely access the files? with what os/tools are you going to be accessing them?
<reldruh> there's obviously more to it than just changing that part of the line in fstabb
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  file servers over the internet - is a 'huge' topic. :P  and it all depends on the details.
<reldruh> I'm going to be using kubuntu and whatever else I need
<Dr_willis> so a linux to linux setup then?
<reldruh> Dr_willis: yes
<reldruh> they're both ubuntu. The server is straight from the ubuntu server cd and the laptop is a plain kubuntu desktop
<Dr_willis> ssh and the fuse/sshfs stuff would be rather easy.. but you plan on playign the fles from the server? or just copy them locally then play?
<reldruh> what kinds of details are important?
<genii> *nix to *nix nfs over internet is not horribly insecure
<reldruh> playing them from the server. I don't want them stored locally
<Dr_willis> reldruh,  then your connection speeds will be a big issue.
* genii thinks about some Apache media server
<lupine_85> argh :( I need a clock that does transparent backgrounds and will happily sit in the KDE taskbar. any ideas?
<reldruh> Dr_willis: I generally have pretty good connection speeds. Anywhere from 300-600 kbps
<Dr_willis> fuse + the various fuse tools like sshfs and so on. are soooo handy to know about - ya may want to check into those for the most secure.
<reldruh> Dr_willis: in adept I see nfs-common, nfs-kernel-server and nfs-user-server
<Dr_willis> i dont use nfs enough to advise on it
<Dr_willis> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<ryantmer> How do I edit the sources.list file again?
<ryantmer> (from the konsole)
<Dr_willis> sudo EDITORYOULIKE /etc/apt/sources.list
<genii> reldruh I think in this case your best bet is not to do any kind of over-the-internet filesystem mounting. Rather, some webserver based jukebox idea
<reldruh> genii: all right, I'm open to that. Can I apache or some apache derivative for that?
<reldruh> genii: and is it possible to have amarok use that or will I be stuck with a web interface?
<ryantmer> And what would I add to sources.list to enable Thunderbird and Gaim?
<genii> reldruh In the simplest case you can just put all your media files in some /var/www subdir, then use an alias entry for apache with some authentication method
<genii> reldruh So then all you need is a stock Apache2 install
<reldruh> genii: alias entry?
<Hobbsee> ryantmer: they're already in teh repos.  add them with "sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird gaim"
<Hobbsee> (to your system, that is)
<genii> reldruh Yes, there are examples in the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled dir in the default file
<ryantmer> It just says they're the newest version...
<ryantmer> They still don't work, though
<ryantmer> Should I try a restart? I guess this isn't Windoze, though
<reldruh> genii: and after doing that would I be able to load all of the music into amarok or pick songs from a web interface?
<genii> reldruh Then you make an http based auth method to force a login when ppl want to get to that page to give it some basic security. When you browse to that page, you would in simplist scenario see just a plain listing of all the media there, selecting them in browser gets them to whatever plays media files on that system
<reldruh> genii: all right. Sounds like I have some research to do. Thanks for your help :-)
<genii> reldruh np :)
<stdin> anyone here tried that looking glass thing from java?
<genii> stdin LOL we were just discussing that earlier
<Dr_willis> egads..
<heapme> i'm making a separate ext3 partition called 'backups' before i install linux. will the ubuntu installer auto detect it and let me tell it where to mount it (e.g., /home/backups) or do i have to mount it after linux is installed?
<Dr_willis> i dont even think the thing has been updated.. someone just put it on a slax cd. :)
<stdin> genii: I said I'd install it yesterday, someone was asking if it would work with beryl, and it don't :p
<genii> stdin At any rate on the dev page for it there are 3 source code entries under dir "obsolete-source-snapshot" and zero files under "release"
<Dr_willis> yea  - im thinking its just somehow got drug out again.. :)
<Dr_willis> the original live cd for it was based on knoppix, the latest i see is now based on slax.
<jaxon> hi people...could someone point me in the right direction on how i could install flashplayer plugin to the firefox folder? Thank you
<stdin> genii: there is an apt source for it, it's at v1.0.0
<Dr_willis> !flash9
<ubotu> flash9 is available from dapper-backports and edgy-backports now, see !backports
<genii> stdin No, there is NO package for it. It is almost like it's own java-based OS
<jaxon> ok ..cheers
<stdin> genii: https://lg3d.dev.java.net/lg3d-getting-started.html
<genii> Hangon looking
<stdin> heapme: you can choose where you want to mount it during the install
<heapme> cool :)
<Dr_willis> actually from what i saw on the live cd - it seemed to run on top of fluxbox
<heapme> stdin is that specific to just ubuntu or most modern linux distros
<Dr_willis> let me fire it up under vmware :)
<rexbron> hey
<stdin> heapme: most will let you do it, you set it up during the partitioning section, just choose where you want it to mount
<rexbron> Any files I transfer from amarok do not play
<rexbron> it is recent
<genii> stdin Damn, there's a deb! On the main page for the project is where I could not find even a release
<rexbron> I found a bug report on bugs.kde.org
<heapme> stdin and it auto creats the fstab like that?
<rexbron> they say it is a kubuntu issue
<stdin> genii: google is your friend, that's where I found the page
<genii> stdin Since it is supposed to be a native java OS I dunno how well it will run in some javavm
<stdin> heapme: yeah
<heapme> neat
<Dr_willis> its not really a java os. from what i recall.. it is a java program running on top of X
<Dr_willis> too bad i deleted the .iso or i would try it undervmware to see if it runs better then on my cheap laptop. :)
<stdin> genii: there are 3 packages, it has it's own jdk package, it runs on my system fine :)
<genii> stdin Cool :)
<Metz> ...can someone help me with java/flash :(
<stdin> it's like a desktop environment, same as kde
<Dr_willis> stdin,  it dosent even have those features. :)
* genii thinks about a true real-time immersive 3D desktop
<stdin> Dr_willis: I meant you'd run it instead of KDE, it adds an entry to the sessions menu in kdm
<xeen7_7> are u from america ?
<Dr_willis> stdin,  heh - ok. correct.
<Metz> whats the difference between FlashPlayer-Mozilla and Flashplugin-nonfree?
<genii> I'm still saving my moolah for the first holographic 3D monitor/video output system
<genii> Like Jetsons LOL
<stdin> :p
<stdin> Metz: help page for flash: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<stdin> Metz: and java: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<stdin> opps
<stdin> Metz: and java: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<stdin> java
<Metz> so, Firefox 2.0 keeps crashing on me
<Metz> when it goes to load Java, i believe, how do i fix that?
<heapme> firefox2 is stable in osx and windows but not linux :( unfair since we're the open source-iest
<stdin> first make sure you have it installed right
<Metz> i installed it with Adept
<Metz> im assuming it got installed correctly?
<heapme> did you install the updates for it?
<heapme> kubuntu will probably notify you that there are new updates for firefox 2 awaiting installation
<Metz> through Adept? or do i gotta dig them up somewhere else
<heapme> did for me anyway
<heapme> down in the panel where the kubuntu update manager icon is
<Metz> i think i did
<Metz> im not sure tho :-\
<Dr_willis> i saw some firefox updates just this week
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<Jucato> Adept Notifier (adept_notifier) runs and update once a day, and will display an icon in the system tray if updates are available
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<genii> If you don't get a little green dot there after searches for updates are done, you need to do the updates
<premier__> why is everything in linux "lightweight"
<Jucato> ??
<genii> I wouldn't actually say that FF *is* lightweight
<heapme> 4gb should be enough for a /home partition if i'm the only user of the system and i wont be installing huge media files like mp3s or movies in it right?
<genii> heapme Yup plenty
<heapme> lighter weight than mozilla but not lightweight overall, it's a ram hog
<heapme> opera is a super nice browser
<Jucato> heapme: how much / and swap?
<Metz> ooo! 10 updates, how exciting!
<Dr_willis> Metz,  and they are all for openoffice! :)
<genii> I'm still liking my "elinks" :)
<heapme> like 75gb for / and 768mb swap
<Metz> boo! ::sobs::
<heapme> elinks is great if you're just googling around and not youtubing
<Dr_willis> Metz,  and i never even USE openoffice. :)
<genii> heapme :)
<heapme> but we all youtube
<premier__> heapme: what are you installing?  Is 75 a bit much for / ?
<heapme> admit it
<Metz> so, how the hell do i get videos and such to work on.... any browser
<premier__> elinks?
<heapme> linux, dual boot system with win2k
<genii> heapme Nah I have no time for things like youtube
<Jucato> heapme: 75gb for root? too much
<heapme> genii dont let pesky things like sleep and exercise get in the way
<heapme> jucato? well what should i do make more partitions for like /var and /tmp?
<premier__> yeah, esp if you have your on /home part, you only need, maybe 12g max, but Im no expert
<heapme> i'm not gonna install untill i get the perfect partition table set up
<heapme> so i should give most to /home?
<Jucato> heapme: why do you need /var and /tmp to be so big?
<Dr_willis> i tend to just have a /  and a /home and swap.
<heapme> i dont
<Jucato>  /tmp gets cleaned after every boot
<genii> heapme LOL I have never really seena "perfect" partition table setup
<heapme> i plan to install a lot of packages though, so i need /bin or whatever to have a lot of allocated space
<premier__> heapme: what consitutes perfection?
<Minataku> Mine is very simple
<Jucato>  /var doesn't get that big if you clean the apt cache once in a while
<Minataku> 3 partitions
<Minataku> One /boot, one swap, one /
<heapme> genni well not 'perfect' but somethin i'll be happy with and not wish i had done it differently a month from now
<Dr_willis> what no /porn ?
<Minataku> But then Piyoko is a home system running no services
<Jucato> heapme: I have 1082 packages installed, and I haven't gone beyond 5GB at all
<genii> <-- one /boot one / one /home
<Minataku> Dr_willis: That's on the external drive
<Minataku> lol
<heapme> i want /home on its own partition incase / file system corrupts
<premier__> Dr_willis: very funny
<heapme> just safer that way
<Dr_willis> i keep /home on its own hard drive
<Minataku> heapme: True, but that's rare
<heapme> i onlh have one hard drive :\
<Minataku> Worse is having the HDD fail
<Minataku> In which case everything's gone anyway
<genii> Dr_willis separate hd for /home is a good idea
<Dr_willis> Only 1? how.... 1990'ish...
<Dr_willis> :)
<heapme> Minataku not so rare since its a dual boot system and im using ext3 drivers from windows
<Dr_willis> i got 7 in this box.
<Dr_willis> heh heh
<Minataku> I keep very little of importance in my home
<Jucato> heapme: you just have to once in a while check /var/cache/apt/archives... which stores the .deb packages for what you install through apt-get/adept
<Minataku> All that's on my external
<heapme> Minataku where do you keep it? hmm
<heapme> Minataku well i'm keeping most of my important stuff on a separate FAT32 partition
<Minataku> lol
<heapme> so i can acess it from windows and linux without worrying about corrupting the file system
<Minataku> My external is in three partitions because of FAT32
<genii> Since I generally untar source and so on in some subdir of my /home I like a fair bit of space there
<Minataku> A leftover, if you will
<jontec> Hey is there anyway that I can use the fact that my Lexmark printer is connected to a windows computer to my advantage? Any thoughts?
<Jucato> heapme: then make 5 (but will be displayed as 6) partitions
<heapme> genii i read its best to install source code like that in /opt/
<heapme> genii but that might depend on what perms you have
<Jucato> heapme: you can install source code in /opt or in /home
<genii> heapme I generally have like a ~/tmp where I compile/dissect source
<heapme> i know but /opt is the FHS standard though for 3rd party software. doesnt really matter i guess, though some programs might look in /opt and /etc/opt for config files
<Jucato> hda1 = Windows; hda2 = /; hda3 = swap; hda4 = extended partition that will contain: hda5 = /home; hda6 = fat32 partition
<Minataku> XP could only make FAT32 to 32GB
<Jucato> heapme:
<Minataku> So an 80 splits into three of 32/32/left
<Minataku> XD
<heapme> take what i say with a grain of salt, i'm still a noob
<Minataku> BUT that made it good when I switched it to Reiser3
<heapme> this is just stuff i read :p
<Jucato> heapme: you can install source code in /home as well. it doesn't matter if you install in /opt or /home as long as you have permissions in those directories, and you set the correct prefixes and paths
<premier__> heapme: you know, theres a pretty nice third party program for winXP that allows you to view Ext3 partitions
<heapme> premier__ view yes, but not write to without fear of corrupting :(
<lupine_85> heapme: there's a driver that lets you write to them and it works fine
<Jucato> heapme: you can read/write from XP to Ext3 with a special program/driver. but not the other way around
<heapme> i used one yesterday and corrupted my ext3 well not really the ext3 is fine but windows driver now refuses to read it for some reason
<heapme> i know, but that ext3 driver/program is not stable
<lupine_85> meh. it's running in windows, what do you expect? ;)
<Jucato> heapme: it is. the driver to read from Ext3.
<Jucato> err
<heapme> trust me, mine was working fine and then all the sudden tit refuses to work. if i try to access my ext3 it wont let me anymore, it says something like 'format the drive, yes/no'? and thats it now
<Jucato> sorry, the driver to read/write to Ext3 in Windows XP
<genii> benefit of compiling source in ~/tmp ... you can just back that up or have it mounted on it's own hd whatever . then transplant all back in when upgrade or whatever. Also mountable same /home from any number of distros multibooting
<genii> An no re-d/l of customised source etc etc
<Minataku> Don't touch NTFS with Linux, MS keeps changing it to screw things up
<Minataku> lol
<heapme> Minataku thats why i want to just use fat32, that should be safer
<heapme> just for backups of text/html files
<Minataku> heapme: Yeah, MS more or less abandoned that
<heapme> and not my first line of backups, like a 3rd backup after /home partition and usb drive
<hagabaka> could anyone check if http://supybot.com/ is rendered correctly in Konqueror? as in whether the site stylesheet is used or is it displayed with the default fonts, colors and without borders?
<heapme> just an extra extra safety measure and to allow me to write files from when im in windows
<Minataku> Heh, I'm lame, I should back up but I'm lazy >.<
* genii wags a finger disapprovingly at Minataku
<Minataku> I know
<Minataku> Even after learning my lesson SEVERAL TIMES
<Minataku> >.<
<stdin> if you don't mind loosing all your data, then don't backup :p
* genii rolls eyes
<heapme> Minataku i think i'm going to set up a cron job to backup to dvd at 3am once a week using growisofs or something. until i can get another computer/wireless router and use rysnc anyway
<Minataku> I do mind, I'm just... *cries* XD
<heapme> ive learned never to be lazy with backups, dont event reboot yer computer thinkin it'll be ok
<heapme> i get screwed EVERY TIME i think that it'll be fine :(
<Minataku> Yeah
<genii> no backup folks are why data recovery labs are laughing all the way to their Swiss bank accounts
<Minataku> Swiss, tell me about it
<Minataku> lol
<heapme> and sometimes i get cheap and dont want to buy dvds but they're too cheap to matter. my data is most important
<Minataku> The cost of that s...ervice
<Minataku> My data isn't critical in any capacity
<Minataku> I'd like to keep it but I'm the only one affected if it's lost
<heapme> this is why i wont even install linux until i have a good backup strategy now. i want to be using linux right now but im researchin this stuff the last few days hardcore
<Minataku> Which is probably why I'm so complacent about it
<heapme> no one should use a computer without an organized filesystem that is in sync with a backup strategy
<genii> heapme I use an rsync backup method
<heapme> or a year from now you'll be crying
<heapme> before i had a cd burner i usd to have to intetionally lose my data to do a reinstall heh, it required crying
<heapme> but now theres no excuse
<genii> I have a dedicated box with raided / and double raid 1 mirrors which grabs stuff from all the machines and then i can dump it all on a removeable 750
<heapme> nice
<genii> And lock that up in a separate place in case of fire
<heapme> tho i dont trust zip drives anymore
<Dr_willis> the click of death!
<Dr_willis> :)
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> I've seen all sorts of crazy HDD failures
<genii> Minataku What made me cry once was a raid5 with 3 drives no spare. 1 drive went kaput so running degraded. Before we got the replacement in there one of the remaining drives blew
<Minataku> Ouch
<genii> 4000 ppl home webpages ... kaput
<Minataku> >.<
<genii> So now I'm a freak for redundancy
<heapme> i cant sleep at night without backups in place anymore, hardware failures at the worst times have consistently ruined my life
<heapme> and software failures :|
<Minataku> And random supernatural occurances outside the realm of both
<heapme> my 13" no name television has been working for 10 years pefectly and cost $100. but i can't get any single peice of computer hardware to last more than a year or two
<Minataku> Well, in defense, computers are a lot more complicated XD
<Minataku> As for me I've got numerous old second-hand electronics
<genii> When it's my own data lost I don't care much, like Minataku. When it's customer data at stake I spare no storage expense etc
<Minataku> Including a Toshiba T1200 from 1987
<Minataku> genii: Of course
<heapme> heh
<heapme> customers schmustomers
<Minataku> That has a 20MB HDD that still works perfectly
<heapme> i betta not lose my code or pics!
<genii> Minataku Heh, i still have my Toshiba Satellite 2100 ... runs 5.10 perfectly :)
<heapme> thankfully sourceforge uses subversion
<Minataku> genii: lol
<Minataku> Nice
<genii> I like those old keyboard joysticks way better than the touchpads now
<Minataku> Oh, definitely
<Minataku> Eraser > Touchpad
<Balsamic_Chicken> !akimaru
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about akimaru - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<heapme> copying files from linux to windows (using ext3 drives in windows) isnt possible to harm the ext3 partition right? since it's just reading from it
<heapme> i think if i reinstall my ext3 drivers and they hopefully start working, then i can still copy files to windows partition so i wont have to put them on dvds to salvage
<Minataku> Theoretically, I don't think Windows allows mount options
<Minataku> lol
<genii> Minataku BTW if you like Sun equipment you would love this Sunfire X2100 we use nowadays :) The only issue i have with it is it sounds like it is an F16 when you power it on
<Minataku> genii: Heehee
<genii> I thought I broke it the first time I hit the power switch
<genii> We run amd64 debian on that one :)
<wabbit> Hi all I've moved to edgy and kde3.5.5...but all of a sudden the usb drives are not being detected the camera works though and the detection services are up..any ideas as to what I must do??
<stdin> do the devices show when you do lsusb ?
<genii> Sounds like some dev entry not being made by udev
<genii> Also any entries in /dev/bus/usb/001  or /dev/bus/usb/00#  (# could be any depending on how many usb adapters)
<Balsamic_Chicken> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: Kernel-based Virtual Machine ?
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken You have some keyboard/video/mouse box?
<genii> (kvm switch)
<Dr_willis> !syngery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syngery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> i never can spell that right
<genii> heh
<Dr_willis> !find synegry
<ubotu> Package/file synegry does not exist in edgy
<genii> !synergy
<ubotu> synergy: Share mouse, keyboard and clipboard over the network. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1460 kB
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii ah ic, thx
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin thx
<genii> Dr_willis makes housecalls ;)
<genii> Here we used to use a shared vnc desktop as sort of whiteboard but everyone trying to control the mouse gets somewhat annoying
<Balsamic_Chicken> is there bdock in beryl, if so, how do i turn it on (i asked in beryl channel, everyone wasn't sure)
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken googling now for some kind of enlightening info :)
<premier_> hey, does anyone here know eclipse, the ide?
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii thx, hopefully u have better luck than me
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii google keeps telling me i mispelt bdock and it should be block lol
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. I got Konueror all messed up.. odd.
<Dr_willis> menu items are not showing up.. no profiles.. cant change view modes..
<Dr_willis> wonder how i did that
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken Interestingly i found some src code for bdock relating to beryl at http://bugs.beryl-project.org/browser/trunk/bdock/src
<genii> It may or may not be enlightening for you
<stdin> that's the only thing I found too, if you want it, you have to compile it
<genii> Dr_willis Sounds like some messed up ~/.whatever  stuff
<Dr_willis> yea.. i just noticed it being messed up
<Dr_willis> lets logout and see... well night all.
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: is what you want "a standalone clone of WindowMaker dock app" ?
<genii> I need coffee
<genii> :p
<genii> :P   even
* stdin already has coffee :D
<genii> stdin b**tard...oops lucky so n so that is
<stdin> heh :p
<genii> unix_infidel Heya
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin yes
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii thx for looking it up
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: then you have to get it from svn and compile it
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin cool, i'll look it up, thx
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken as stdin says, it looks like anything of that kind the beryl devs aren't working on, but the source is available for the ppl that don't mind getting their hands dirty
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: you just install the 'subversion' package (and probably autoconf and automake) then run: svn co svn://svn.beryl-project.org/beryl/trunk/bdock
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii stdin yay k, i'll try see if i can set it up =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> thx u guys =)
<stdin> and you'll need to know how to resolve dependencies from configure scripts :p
<stdin> i''m gonna try and compile it, I've got nothing to do right now :)
<genii> stdin I am making a coffeerun :)
<stdin> run genii, run :P
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin i found a site that has bdock i just had it working http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:NeLBSi0DJCYJ:3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/edgy/beryl-svn/+svn+bdock&hl=en&gl=us&ct=clnk&cd=1
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin doesn't look pretty like kiba dock hehe
<pwn4tt4ck> need help. I installed PHP5, now how do I view the file in a web browser? every time I do it just shows me source code instead of the result of the code
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: ahh , that's the repo I was using for beryl before I went to feisty, I'm still gonna compile it, I'm in the zone now :p
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin hehe kk, have fun with it =)
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: I will :D
<Balsamic_Chicken> :)
<ryantmer> Okay, this is beyond weird.
<ryantmer> Well, we're talking computers here, so maybe not.
<ryantmer> But within Adept, Thunderbird is appearing as "installed"
<ryantmer> But the program still doesn't run, no matter what, it seems.
<stdin> ryantmer: try running it from konsole to see if you get any errors
<ryantmer> I've tried from the konsole, from teh K menu, and I've restarted twice...
<stdin> did you get any errors from konsole then?
<ryantmer> No, I don't get any errors
<ryantmer> It just pauses, then goes to a new line
<ryantmer> (I can run it from the default directory with a reg user, right?)
<ryantmer> Or do I have to change to the directory where the thunderbird executable is?
<stdin> you should just be able to type 'mozilla-thunderbird' anywhere and it will work
<ryantmer> Yeah...
<ryantmer> It doesn't though :X
<stdin> ok, try running it from konsole again, and after it fails type 'echo $?' and tell me the number it shows
<bork> windows rocks!
<stdin> bork: windoes runs like a rock maybe
<ryantmer> stdin: It gives me 1
<ryantmer> (Just as a learning question, what does "echo $?" do?)
<stdin> shows the exit status of a process, 0 = success, >0 = error
<ryantmer> Ah... well, I'm getting 1, but it doesn't list any errors :/
<stdin> try 'mozilla-thunderbird >/dev/null 2> errors.txt' and check the size of the errors.txt file after
<genii> For anyone who cares, if you're in Toronto and planning to go outside bring a *large* umbrella
* genii sips coffee
<genii> stdin I'm soaked now but at least have caffeine LOL
<stdin> coffee cures everything, even wetness :p
<genii> That and a banana muffin
<stdin> mmm, sounds nice
<genii> stdin Did you get that thing compiled?
<stdin> yeah, just doin a checkinstall now
<genii> cool
* Rob-West is annoying
* Rob-West is annoying
<stdin> genii: the man page is funny "bdock - program to do something"
<genii> Since its quiet: Anyone used preseed files for unattended installs? If so would like some values for auto-adding default user/passwd because the examples given in my sample preseed file do *not* work
<ryantmer> stdin: Where did the errors.txt file get saved to? I can find a /dev/null directory
<genii> stdin Heh... they must figure if you know where it is or whatever you already know what it does LOL
<stdin> ryantmer: it'll be in the directory you ran the command from (not in /dev/null)
<ryantmer> oh, k
<genii> ryantmer The erros.txt file got saved in whatever directory you ran the command
<genii> heh
<kouran> this has probably been asked a billion times, but has anyone solved the nvidia driver issue with xserver not starting on reboot under 6.10?
<stdin> genii: under description it says "bdock is an application that let you minimize your windows in a modular dock." but under name it's just "bdock - program to do something"
<stdin> so 'whatis bdock' comes up with "bdock - program to do something"
<genii> stdin LOL Well, I guess because we all need a program to "do something"
<stdin> most (but not all) programs do something :p
<genii> Or perhaps it's a dev note to himself..eg: I needto program this to do something"
<stdin> heh
<stdin> it seems to work tho, even under kwin
<genii> stdin So it goes with beryl then I assume
<stdin> yeah, works with beryl too
<stdin> it's a funky little app
<genii> How does the docking thing work in 3D ?
<morghanphoenix> any ides why my DVD drive is seen as being empty and the light stays on when a disc I know to be good is inserted?
<NamShub> bbdock would be a very cool name
<stdin> genii: as far as I can see, it's just like a task bar replacement
<morghanphoenix> I'd try to mount it CLI but it's activly reading the drive, just not doing anything else.
<genii> morghanphoenix My first inclination is to think it has an entry in /etc/fstab which tries to mount it every boot when it should have some line like auto
<morghanphoenix> It is set to auto
<morghanphoenix> And I've even rebooted just in case, still the same result.
<genii> morghanphoenix Did it work previously?
<genii> eg: this a recent development or an issue after a new install or so
<morghanphoenix> Just started
<morghanphoenix> Been working perfectly for the last few dozen discs since the fresh install
<genii> Then I'd suspect hardware failure of some type
<stdin> genii: you have X running?
<genii> stdin Not on this box, it's CLI only
<stdin> ahh, was gonna show you a screenshot, but if you don't have X... :p
<genii> stdin If you paste to like imageshack I can run over to the windoze box and look at it :)
<BlindSide> quick question
<BlindSide> how to get kernal versoin
<morghanphoenix> It's done this before, I hope it's not the DVD-ROM, only three months old.
<genii> BlindSide uname -ra
<morghanphoenix> That'd be a bad lifespan for a drive
<BlindSide> thx
<stdin> genii: is already on imageshack :p
<stdin> http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=shot5qh5.jpg
<genii> morghanphoenix As a blind guess... is this some Acer or Mitsumi model?
<morghanphoenix> Toshiba
<genii> Ah OK. No immediate clue then
<genii> Mitsumi = total garbageola
<genii> brb, checking imageshack :)
<stdin> :)
<stdin> ryantmer: any update on it yet?
<morghanphoenix> I'm gonna try loading a CD and see if it's both drives or just my DVD
<Rob-West> stdin what r u trying to get rid of
<stdin> Rob-West: huh?
<Rob-West> nbm
<Rob-West> nvm*
<stdin> ok :)
* Rob-West is going to bed BE BACK LATER
<stdin> night Rob-West
<morghanphoenix> CDs load in the DVD drive, just won't mount a DVD
<morghanphoenix> This is so wierd
<genii> stdin Looks intriguing
<ryantmer> What is the default working directory for the konsole?
<ryantmer> I can't seem to find the errors.txt file...
<stdin> genii: yeah, I already closed it, and removed it :p
<genii> ryantmer /home/yourusernamehere
<stdin> ryantmer: default is your home dir
<ryantmer> Okay, you wanted to know what about the errors.txt file?
<stdin> is it bigger then 0 bytes?
<genii> morghanphoenix Hmm sounds like some iso9660 vs udffs thing
<ryantmer> No
<genii> cd=iso9660
<ryantmer> It is 0 bytes
<stdin> ryantmer: hmm, ok
<stdin> you can delete the file if you want then
<morghanphoenix> On the same drive, they're different?
<ryantmer> stdin: a'ight
<stdin> ryantmer: what version of kubuntu are you on?
<genii> morghanphoenix DVD does not use iso9660
<ryantmer> 6.06 LTS
<stdin> x86 ?
<genii> At least not that I recall... some udf thing
<ryantmer> Oh, yeah
<morghanphoenix> Any idea how to fix that?
<genii> morghanphoenix Looking into it now
<morghanphoenix> Thanks, really frustrating, we were watching a series on DVD and have one disc left.
<morghanphoenix> My computer is the only DVD player in the house.
<morghanphoenix> 7 discs without a problem, just had to be the last one it decided to have a stroke on.
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's the latest winex version
<morghanphoenix> I'm thinking about buying windows to save money over Cedega in the long run, $55 a year adds up after a while.
<Balsamic_Chicken> i know, i wonder how they get any business
<morghanphoenix> But maybe WINE will get DX9 support soon.
<stdin> ryantmer: try reinstalling it, sudo apt-get --reinstall install mozilla-thunderbird
<morghanphoenix> I like not having to reboot into windows to play games, but not enough to pay that much for it.
<morghanphoenix> I allready pay about $40 a month for my MMORPG memberships
<morghanphoenix> Maybe it's time to cut it back to just UO, that works fine on the free WINE.
<noiesmo> morghanphoenix, I thought you could join min 3 months to get cedega and then it would still work but no updates would be avail. unless you re join
<stdin> morghanphoenix: have you tried vmware for your games (if your system is powerful enough for it)?
<genii> morghanphoenix In fstab what fs it says for that drive?
<ryantmer> stdin: Alright, now try running it again?
<morghanphoenix> Okay, that's wierd
<stdin> ryantmer: yes
<morghanphoenix> HDC has disappeared from fstab
<genii> morghanphoenix Well, that could be a cause for concern
<morghanphoenix> How does something just disappear from fstab?
<genii> Doesn't detect it
<stdin> ryantmer: what do you mean, what's the error?
<genii> does ls /dev/hd*  say there is an hdc ?
<chih> hi everybody
<morghanphoenix> no such file or directory
<chih> shat
<morghanphoenix> but it plays CDs from that drive
<chih> what
<chih> 
<ryantmer> stdin: Nope, still the same thing as before...
<chih> 
<ryantmer> But I have to go now, actually. Thanks for all the help, I'm definitely further ahead than I was earlier today, I know a lot more about how Linux works now
<chih>  File Server...
<chih>    881
<ryantmer> Haven't quite fixed it, but I'll leave that for tomorrow
<ryantmer> Thanks
<genii> morghanphoenix Hmmm.So I would check first all cables to the drive. Then if it has some master/slave jumper, put it to something definitely master or slave but *NOT* to cable select. Then make sure in bios the computer is seeing the drive
<morghanphoenix> okay, what is the type and options for a DVD drive in fstab? I'm going to try entering it again and resaving fstab.
<genii> hangon I'll find one
<stdin> morghanphoenix: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 users,noauto,ro 0 0
<morghanphoenix> It's in secondary master and the bios sees the drive
<genii> stdin Heh :) Quick Draw McGraw there
<stdin> hehe :)
<genii> morghanphoenix Stdin's example works
<morghanphoenix> ,ro?
<morghanphoenix> what is that?
<noiesmo> read only
<genii> ro=read only
<morghanphoenix> ah
<morghanphoenix> so it's set as cdrom, cdrom0 is my cd burner.
<morghanphoenix> that change is fine, yes?
<genii> use instead cdrom1 if possible
<morghanphoenix> do I need to make the directory in media, there's no cdrom1 there.
<stdin> morghanphoenix:  /media/cdrom links to /media/cdrom0 , so /media/cdrom1 is better (and make sure it exists first)
<genii> but also then do sudo mkdir /media/cdrom1
<genii> etc etc
<genii> However if currently you have no /dev/hdc entries I do not see that it will be able to mount it
<morghanphoenix> hdc is under dev
<morghanphoenix> it just says not there when I try to ls it's contents
<genii> morghanphoenix OK, good :)
<morghanphoenix> rebooting now, I'll let you know if it worked.
<genii> you can't normally ls an umounted block device btw
<genii> perhaps proc
<stdin> genii: you remember my hda to sda issue?
<genii> stdin yes indeed
<stdin> hda is back now, but hdc is now scd0
<stdin> strange :p
<genii> stdin It looks like they are messing with the IDE/SATA/USB subsystem
<genii> Everything should just get mapped to sdX
<genii> Use some geric SCSI layer for all LOL
<genii> *generic*
<stdin> yeah, I think I remember reading something about it in the kernel changelog, it's just gonna confuse some people
<genii> interestingly scd0 is *old* name for scsi CD
<genii> morghanphoenix Any joy?
<stdin> at least cdrecord won't complain about not using a scsi device now
<morghanphoenix> not yet, just logged back in, waiting for all my session stuff to load.
<john1987> i have a hardware related question
<john1987> i have 3*128mb sdram
<john1987> 2 of them are pc133 and one is pc100
<genii> not good to mix different bus speed sdram john1987
<morghanphoenix> No, same result
<morghanphoenix> can I manually mount to DVD drive?
<genii> morghanphoenix Put a DVD in then try CLI mount
<john1987> it sims to work
<genii> morghanphoenix Yes, in your case mount /media/cdrom1   should suffice
<genii> john1987 So your question regarding this mixed type ram would be... ?
<john1987> when i placed the one with pc100 on dim0 it failled to boot the kernel
<john1987> yes
<morghanphoenix> no medium found
<genii> john1987 Well that makes sense because: pc100 cannot do 133 bus speed. So it is failing although not every time in a noticeable or miserable fashion
<Ashex> What's the fstab line for mounting a ntfs volume?
<morghanphoenix> This is really annoying, the drive is working for CDs, why not for DVDs!
<genii> john1987 To actually see the memory failing you can rum memtest from the grub choices at boot
<stdin> Ashex: something like: /dev/hda1        /media/windows   ntfs auto,ro 0 0
<john1987> i did it
<john1987> and nothig wrong
<genii> morghanphoenix It is conceivable that only the DVD laser in the drive is kaput
<snowrichard> hi'
<john1987> all are using 100 bus speed
<stdin> morghanphoenix: ls /dev/hdc shows what?
<morghanphoenix>  /dev/hdc
<genii> john1987 That hopefully should be what bios does, revert to lowest speed ram it finds. If your slots are in such a way that you need to match ram sticks, you should match the 2 133 sticks and then if you must have the 100 in there put it as a single in another slot
<stdin> morghanphoenix: so what dose mount say when you try and mount a DVD with "mount /dev/hdc" ?
<morghanphoenix> mount: No medium found
<Ashex> stdin, it doesn't appear to be working for me
<morghanphoenix> the light is on, but nobody's home
<genii> morghanphoenix If you put one of the previous DVD that played fine before does it see THAT?
<stdin> morghanphoenix: and there is a filesystem on the disk (not blank)?
<Ashex> stdin, I'm getting a permissions error when I try to open it
<Ashex> and an insufficient access error when trying to change permissions as root
<genii> stdin He said it was a last part of some movie series etc so it should have data
<stdin> yeah, likely to be the laser then
<stdin> Ashex: where is it mounted to? /media/windows ?
<genii> If some previous DVD that you watched in there does not load I'd say also the DVD laser
<Ashex> stdin, /media/Porta
<stdin> Ashex: what's the output of 'ls -ld /media/Porta' ?
<genii> ls -ld /media/Porta/*
<stdin> morghanphoenix: so you have 1 CD drive and 1 DVD drive?
<Ashex> dr-x------ 1 root root 16384 2006-12-05 18:13 /media/Porta
<stdin> genii: no '*' at the end :p
<genii> just -ld will just show that Porta exists, not contents
<genii> Although those are fairly tight perms on that dir
<stdin> genii: I just wanted the permissions of the directory :)
<stdin> so you need a umask option in fstab
<genii> stdin LOL All's well then :)
<morghanphoenix> it froze up and I had to hard reboot it
<stdin> would umask=0000 in fstab fix the permissions, if you know genii  :p ?
<premier> hey, Im using a power manager for the first time
<genii> morghanphoenix  When putting in a DVD from before that worked?
<morghanphoenix> yup
<premier> Even though Ive been using this computer unpluged for about an hour, It still says fully charged
<genii> morghanphoenix  I'd say drive is gone then
<genii> stdin umask for what?
<morghanphoenix> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<morghanphoenix> I just bought it!
<morghanphoenix> I'm mad now.
<stdin> genii: in the fsrab line
<stdin> *fstab
<Ashex> stdin, I set umask=022, works for me
<stdin> Ashex: just remember you can't write to ntfs :)
<genii> Ashex who do you want to allow access to there?
<Ashex> genii, It was set as root only, I want to access it as a regular user
<Ashex> I have all my movies and what not on that partition (from way back in my days of windows
<morghanphoenix> Okay, so I'm showing it in my wife's windows box to test it there, if it doesn't work I'm going back where I got it tomorrow and pitching a fit.
<genii> then 0755 should be good for most things
<morghanphoenix> Powering off to remove the offending article
<stdin> if you are the only user, you could use "uid=(your user name)" too
<Ashex> genii, what's 0755?
<Ashex> stdin, there are two users on my box
<||arifaX> I have to echo value 1833000 into /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq during boot so I created a script and placed it in /etc/init.d . I don't know which runlevel to select. It seems, when my script runs, the file scaling_max_freq seems to get updated frequently by another daemon any ideas?
<stdin> Ashex: then umask 0022 whould work
<stdin> or 0222
<genii> 7=owner has full read/write  5=anone else can execute and read but not write
<Ashex> ah, gotcha
<genii> oh hangon forgot about that stupid Xor or whatever for the umask :P
<Ashex> hookay, if I only want read access, just add ro to the options in fstab?
<stdin> genii: umask take permissions from 777 so 0755 would change permissions to 022 (i think)
<genii> Yeah that sounds correct
<stdin> so a umask of 0022 or 0022 would mean 755 (or 555 because it's read only)
<genii> Ashex yes, ro will mount it readonly
<stdin> *or 0222
<Ashex> okay, sweet
<Ashex> thanks guys
<stdin> :)
<Valmarko> somebody teel what is the text editor used in KDE?
<stdin> Valmarko: kate
<Valmarko> tanks
<genii> Valmarko there are a few but most common is kwrite or kate
<stdin> kate is default (in kubuntu)
<Valmarko> I want to edit a file. maybe : sudo kate <file> ?
<genii> Valmarko kdesu kate
<Valmarko> tank you
<genii> np
<stdin> but only if you don't own the file you need kdesu
<genii> ^what stdin sez
<genii> LOL
<genii> He put "sudo" there so I figured whatever the equiv
<stdin> genii, you know better than to assume :p
<genii> yeah yeah I've had the lecture: Assume- it makes an Ass out of U and Me
<genii> ROFL
<stdin> no, just makes an ass out of you :p
* stdin needs more coffee, back soon :D
<genii> Anyone using preseed files for automated installs?
<Valmarko> I cant figure out a way to make flash working with konqueror. I'v already installed flasplugin-nonfree and did a scan. Nothing. Someone help me?
<morghanphoenix> Okay, so I've given up on the DVD-ROM
<genii> morghanphoenix So it craps out on windoze too?
<morghanphoenix> Anything special you need to do to go from and nvidia card to an ati one?
<morghanphoenix> no, it's stuck in the drive bay
<morghanphoenix> lol
<genii> LOL
<morghanphoenix> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii> morghanphoenix Well, ATI can be a pita due to the stupid ATI supplied binaries of fglrx
<morghanphoenix> That's the thing to install them, but do I need to uninstall the nvidia ones first?
<Valmarko> I need to have unconditional access to all the file system. What do I have to do to be root ?
<morghanphoenix> The ATi is twice as good as the nvidia card though, so I'm gonna try
<genii> morghanphoenix Well the prudent thing would be to put vesa as the driver in xorg.conf so it works with either, then put in the ATI, set it up to do the fglrx and so on
<noiesmo> Valmarko, sudo -i
<Valmarko> tanks
<stdin> Valmarko: to use konqueror as root, use: kdesu konqueror
<genii> the term "unconditional access to all the file system" makes me cringe somewhat
<Valmarko> :) tanks
<Valmarko> i just need to move a file from one place to the other :)
<Valmarko> I'm a newbie
<genii> stdin Then use stdin's method with konqueror
<genii> arg
<stdin> ahh, sudo cp /path/to/file /path/to/copy/file/to
<genii> Valmarko Then use stdin's method with konqueror
<stdin> konqueror would be easier than the command line tho
<Valmarko> oh, alright :) tanks you
<genii> If you like typing then the last suggestion LOL
<jason> Anyone know a good video editor that will work with MOV files?
<stdin> I'm tempted to do: 'sudo mkdir -p /path/to'  just for fun :p
<genii> heh
<genii> !mov
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah
<stdin> mov = quicktime?
<jason> I dont know, lol:p but its the format my didgital camera records to
<stdin> file extentions are so ambiguous
<genii> yeah mov = proprietary crap
<stdin> apple = the forbidden fruit :p
<stdin> jason: umm, I can't say I know of one
<genii> I'm lookin into it
<jason> lol, ok thanks anyway.
<genii> You may need to convert it from mov to something open first
<stdin> too late genii
<Valmarko> Dam!! Konqueror cant use flash vers 9 (beta). I did a scan, it's included but... nothing! someone help me?
<morghanphoenix> WTF is this? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<john1987> for linux flash 7:D
<stdin> morghanphoenix: don't run a GUI app as root with sudo, use kdesu
<john1987> flash 9 for win and mac
<morghanphoenix> that's from: glxinfo |grep
<genii> stdin Bleh my googling just got interesting too
<Valmarko> where is flash 7?
<Valmarko> where is located flash 7?
<stdin> Valmarko: flash7 is in the package flashplugin-nonfree
<genii> Did you swap the nvidia for the ati then?
<freeride> how do you rebuild your system with an image?
<stdin> unless you add the backports repository, then it's flash9
<Valmarko> it's the one i'm using (??)
<john1987> i never managed to install flash-nonfree from deb:P
<morghanphoenix> not yet, the how-to told me to run that first to chect my card
<stdin> freeride: see 'man dd'
<lovloss> Is there any application out there that can help me rip stuff off of my data cds that isn't copying off right? They're old disks and the file transfers act screwy
<morghanphoenix> Ack, and it says I need a 9500 or higher, this is a radeon 7000
<Valmarko> if it's 7 it should work...
<stdin> Valmarko: do this in konsole: apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree
<Valmarko> I activated the backports :)
<morghanphoenix> where do I find the driver for the radeon 7000
<Valmarko> Its 9
<genii> morghanphoenix For 7500 series just use the ati driver works great :) My AIW chugs along
<john1987> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
<john1987> for Valmarko
<Valmarko> john1987 , tank you
<john1987> install it to /usr/lib/mozilla(the default)
<stdin> Valmarko: if you install from adobe, make sure you remove the flashplugin-nonfree package first, to avoid conflicts
<Valmarko> what about now. should I uninstall vers 9 first?
<Valmarko> tank you, stdin
<genii> morghanphoenix Or just use the driver "radeon"
<john1987> it is in konqueror search path for plugins
<morghanphoenix> will that enable direct rendering?
<genii> morghanphoenix I think there is some specific issue with 3D GL but otherwise all the 2D GL = perfect
<john1987> Valmarko i sugest you install firefox too
<stdin> morghanphoenix: just took another look at the error, do you have the line 'Load    "glx"' in the "Module" section of xorg.conf ?
<john1987> konqueror freezes on some pages
<morghanphoenix> wow, I didn't have build essential installed on the fresh
<morghanphoenix> yes
<genii> stdin He has now an nvidia but wants to install his ATI 7000
<stdin> genii: ahh, I should really read *before* I type :p
<Valmarko> I already have firefox. version 9 is working with it
<Valmarko> I just wanted to be sure It could happen as well with konqueror
<genii> morghanphoenix if you do modprobe -l radeon     any result?
<stdin> I have v9 in konqueror, so it should work
<Valmarko> ??
<Valmarko> now i'm confused
<john1987> there is no flash 9 for mozilla firefox for linux
<morghanphoenix>  /lib/modules/2.6.15-27-386/kernel/drivers/char/drm/radeon.ko
<genii> morghanphoenix Good. No installing anything needed
<Valmarko> I installed flash with flashplugin-nonfree and i was activated in firefox...
<john1987> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/plugins/
<stdin> john1987: yes there is, I have flashplugin-nonfree version 9.0.21.78.4ubuntu1
<morghanphoenix> Syntax for the xorg config utility? My brain is shot tonight.
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<genii> morghanphoenix For video driver name look under Device Section
<morghanphoenix> and it asks for the k size of my memory, all I know is 128MB
<genii> morghanphoenix exact size is 1024x128
<stdin> morghanphoenix: you don't need to enter it
<Valmarko> stdin, Why isnt it working since i've 9 as well?
<stdin> morghanphoenix: it's only for intergrated chips
<genii> morghanphoenix if you comment out the videoram line should be no issue
<stdin> Valmarko: in konqueror, go to Settings -> configure konqueror -> plugins
<morghanphoenix> so it's 131072K, just to be on the safe side.
<stdin> Valmarko: make sure you have /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins in the list
<Valmarko> ok
<genii> I would suggest switch driver to vesa, not directly to radeon. then do the dpkg -rreconfigure xserver-xorg  then power down, swap card. Power up. Re-edit xorg.conf for driver "radeon"  then reconfigure again etc
<morghanphoenix> 1024x128=131072, that's what you meant, right? Or did I misunderstand?
<genii> yes 131072
<stdin> Valmarko: and on the plugins tab, you should see something like "Plugin /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<Valmarko> umm... its located in other directory.
<stdin> Valmarko: as long as you see libflashplayer.so
<morghanphoenix> why doesn't it give me options for higher resolution that 1920x1440?
<morghanphoenix> I know the card and monitor both support higher resolutions
<stdin> Valmarko: what directory is it in?
<Valmarko> just a sec
<genii> morghanphoenix You can manually specify any resolution you desire if your vidcard + monitor supprt it
<genii> morghanphoenix Howver, if you are going to vesa first, use some safe res. Like 1024x768
<genii> then change it afterwards
<Valmarko> directory is : tmp/flash9/... the file
<morghanphoenix> be back in a sec, restarting X
<Valmarko> if I give the full path could you write here the the complete sentence necessary to move the file to the other path?
<stdin> Valmarko: yeah
<Valmarko> tanks . just a sec
* genii wonders if morghan tried to start X with some crazy resolution and vesa driver
<Valmarko> tmp/flash9/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.78/libflashplayer.so
<freeride> my system keeps locking up
<stdin> Valmarko: sudo cp /tmp/flash9/flash-player-plugin-9.0.21.78/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/
<freeride> I'm very unhappy right now
<freeride> my system keeps locking up
<Valmarko> tanks a lot , stdin :)
<freeride> why would it do that?
<stdin> :)
<genii> freeride What was the last change you made?
<freeride> well, it locked up the first time a couple of days ago
<freeride> so I dont really remember, could superkaramba cause it to crash?
<freeride> I thought linux was oh so super stable
<genii> freeride OK, what was the last change you made before a couple of days ago?
<freeride> thats some bs
<freeride> I've made a lot of changes since I installed this system about 4 or 5 days ago
<freeride> superkaramba is one that I can think of
<stdin> freeride: it's not bs, there is some problem there, this computer has been running for 12 days, 17 hours 55 mins
<genii> superkaramba = dev So if you don't want stability don't use dev apps LOL
<genii> if you want stability, rather, don't use dev apps
* genii smacks himself
<freeride> what are dev aps?
<genii> freeride If ever you see the listings of possible apps to install and the extension on them is  packagenamehere-dev
<freeride> what does it mean though?
<freeride> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<genii> freeride the *-dev* part means it is a Developmental version
<freeride> is superkaramba a developmental software?
<genii> eg: not a *release* or stable version
<freeride> I'll leave superkaramba down for a while and see if it ever crashes again
<freeride> that just sucks though
<Valmarko> stdin. Nothing to do :( tanks anyway. Maybe it just works with 7
<word> how well does linux/kubuntu use dual-core? thinking of upgrading..
<stdin> Valmarko: it should work with version 7, there is a help page here you should look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Valmarko> tanks, stdin
<stdin> word: linux/kubuntu works perfectly with dual-core
<stdin> no problam Valmarko
<genii> word It works fine with a Core 2 Duo system i have at home
<word> genii: do you notice the difference compared to a single-core?
<stdin> the default ubuntu kernels are SMP, so it'll work fine
<genii> word Well it seems snappy if thats what you mean :)
<word> stdin does ubuntu care when you switch mobos?
<genii> I hardly ever see any cpu load over 50% on the first cpu
<stdin> word: not really, no
<genii> word Well, if you are going from some different architechture yes. But i386-i386  or amd-amd is fine
<stdin> word: you could take out your HDD and put it in a completely different PC, and it will work fine :p
<genii> eg amd64 kernel then put in some intel mobo = bad
<word> genii going from amd athlon xp 2900 to a intel dual core pent d :-/
<stdin> that's why live CD work
<word> thought that's why the live cd takes longer to boot up lol ;p
<stdin> but x86 kernel on a 64bit cpu should work
<genii> stdin yes, the other way works OK
<word> just won't be as ..made for it..right?
<stdin> word: that's because it's a CD, and not as fast as a HDD
<word> is there a way to get the 64 bit kernel / whatever else comes in the 64 bit install without re-installing?
<genii> Interesting, Xal's url seems to be some perl script
<genii> word Yes, you can switch the kernel byt using the package manager to install whatever one you like
<word> genii: is the kernel the only thing different between the two installs?
<stdin> genii: don't you need the x64 repositories for the 64bit kernel tho?
<genii> word The kernel has modules and other stuff specific to it but when you install akernel by package manager it doees all that as well
<word> neat
<genii> stdin Yes, you need to put the amd64 repos in sources.list
<genii> no wait
<stdin> think genii  :p
<Balsamic_Chicken> yay now i'm on xchat instead of konversation =)
<genii> stdin I just checked my local mirror and ALL kernels are under their generic dist names.
<stdin> ahh, ok
<Balsamic_Chicken> 
<seven11> anyone a idea why my usbstick starts the autostart but if i tell him to open nothing happens
<genii> So you can install any kernel from any architecture
<genii> It just may or may not run LOL
<Balsamic_Chicken> wow i already like xchat better than konversation
<word> I don't :-/
<Balsamic_Chicken> test, to see if i'm actually typing in this channel, could u reply if u see this msg? thx
<stdin> genii: how would you tell apt to grab the right one, like linux-image-2.6.20-4-generic_2.6.20-4.6_amd64.deb instrad of linux-image-2.6.20-4-generic_2.6.20-4.6_i386.deb ?
<stdin> *instead
<genii> stdin Yeah ii think that would be correct
<genii> stdin 1 minute wanna see something
* stdin runs: sleep 60
<S-Angeli> is anybody capable to tell me how to allow on my lan my imac pc to connect to my kubuntu and retreave files I have?
<genii> stdin heh funny. I think the trick would be to specify ARCH somehow in env
<genii> so it won't auto want to go to i386-installer    etc etc'
<genii> isn't imac pc an oxymoron?
<word> Balsamic_Chicken: yeh...
<Balsamic_Chicken> thx
<Balsamic_Chicken> can xchat be used for instant messenging like aim?
<Balsamic_Chicken> sorry i'll ask in offtopic channel
<Balsamic_Chicken> i never actually used offtopic channel before, hmm
<stdin> S-Angeli: I think you can get samba in mac
<Balsamic_Chicken> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<S-Angeli> stdin, I need file transfer from my linux to my mac and not viceversa
<S-Angeli> can I avoid installing samba on my mac?
<S-Angeli> I believe what I do not know is how to set my saba up in kubuntu and make it ready for file sharing
<stdin> S-Angeli: if you can get ssh on mac, then you can use that, or ftp
<S-Angeli> I do not see any samba icon in my k menu as well
<S-Angeli> I wish if possible to use a gui for file transfer. I can also consider ssh too. not bad idea
<genii> stdin If you want to apt-get install a amd64 kernel on an system booted to some i386 kernel you make an apt.conf which specifies amd64 architecture. Then a switch in apt-get to use that conf
<genii> stdin man apt.conf makes for interesting reading
<stdin> don't ya just love the man command :p
<genii> Yup :)
<S-Angeli> sure
<genii> S-
<genii> arg
<Jucato> if you love the man command, then you'll love the man:/ kioslave...
<stdin> I just love all kioslaves :D
<S-Angeli> stdin, how to enable ssh on kubuntu?
<Jucato> install "ssh"?
<stdin> S-Angeli: just install the 'ssh' package
<genii> S-Angeli samba generally runs in the background and then you go to whatever directory you mounted a smbfs to
<stdin> genii: or cifs
<S-Angeli> how to get the gui for samba?
<stdin> S-Angeli: it's in system settings
<stdin> under Sharing  (or similar)
<genii> What I'm trying to tell you is that the gui for samba is whatever your file browser is
<Jucato> smb:// in Konqueror
<S-Angeli> I see
<stdin> to set up the shares you use system settings, to browse/copy files, use Konqueror
<genii> OK since I'm still damp I may as well go for another coffeerun sans umbrella
<Jucato> don't get yourself sick
<genii> Jucato We have socialised healthcare here in Canada ROFL
<Jucato> hah!
<genii> Jucato Anyhow it's not that far and I'm *REALLY* caffeine deficient atm
* Jucato pours 5 gallons of pure, unadulterated coffee on genii
<genii> Back soon :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> ah now i can see userlist in xchat lol
<unix_infidel> genii: you ever get that nslug nas up?
<genii> unix_infidel I did not end up using the nslug thing but found another suitable solution
<Destin> bonjour
* genii sips some coffee
<ikhouvanje> hai guys
<ikhouvanje> i have a question how can i download klatin in dutch?
<ikhouvanje> For ubuntu
<Balsamic_Chicken> !xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.6-0ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 275 kB, installed size 760 kB
<genii> !klatin
<ubotu> klatin: application to help revise/teach Latin. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 239 kB, installed size 916 kB
<genii> Interesting
<ikhouvanje> yes but is there any dutch version available?
<ikhouvanje> vuile hoerenzoon van mijn kloten
<ikhouvanje> i fret a up met goe wa mosterd en ketchup
<ikhouvanje> magek a is goe wa aframmelen jan van men kloten?
<ikhouvanje> Dag hitlerneukers ga snel olle ma beffen
<ikhouvanje> komaan
<genii> ikhouvanje I am looking at the home page for it and I still could not say. You may have better luck finding out in the dutch channel, if one exists
<ikhouvanje> ok
<ikhouvanje> bye
<genii> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<genii> hmm too late
<genii> hitlerneukers seems somewhat obscene somehow tho i have absolutely no idea what it means
<crav> I am a total linux newbie (new tonight) with a problem, anyone care to help?
<genii> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crav> I just installed on my laptop (hp dv8305us) everything works fine, but I have no net at all.
<genii> crav Offhand do you know the model of the wireless adapter in it?
<crav> chekcing...
<pointwood> anyone know about digikam 0.9 on kubuntu?
<Balsamic_Chicken> is there another IM tool available besides kopete, amsn, and gaim that can be used for chatting in different platforms at the same time
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken starting a collection? ;)
<jaxon> i have a usb touch pad which i use for writing chinese on windows xp but if manufacturer has no support for linux ..does that mean it useless cos it even funtion as a usb touch pad?
<chattolino> #olbia
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii no, i just don't like kopete cuz it can't display some characters sometimes, amsn looks plain ugly, and gaim, i don't really know my way around it yet lol
<jaxon> i mean it cant even funtion as a normal usb touch pad but device manager does recognise something ..thz
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: maybe ayttm, centericq and sim
<stdin> (just searched apt-cache, haven't uses any of them)
<genii> crav From what I can tell that laptop has no wireless card .... do you have it physically plugged into a hub or router or something?
<genii> There may still be licq
<crav> genni sorry it took so long, all i can get is broadcom 802.11b/g WLAN
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken Which protocols do you need? eg: MSN, Yahoo and so on
<genii> crav Ah, OK. Your wireless adapter is known to have issues. There is a fix but i may need time to look it up
<crav> genni thank you so much, being so new, I don't even know the right places to look
<genii> crav Which version of kubuntu are you using? Dapper,Edgy ?
<xamixam> hi
<crav> genni edgy
<genii> crav OK. At any rate, here is a link to get you started: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<xamixam> lol
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii sorry i was busy in beryl channel figuring out skydome lol, but i use msn, yahoo, and aim =)
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken Well, I really love gaim for all those. Plus some others like irc and icq. I use both the win32 version and the linux version
<genii>  Anyone know if gaim 2 in repos yet?
<lupine_85> !info gaim edgy
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta3.1-1ubuntu9 (edgy), package size 1311 kB, installed size 3712 kB
<lupine_85> !info gaim feisty
<ubotu> gaim: multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.0+beta5-9ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1632 kB, installed size 4592 kB
<lupine_85> do they count?
<xamixam> *freutz*
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii maybe i'll try gaim 2 =)
<Kim^J> !info kopete feisty
<ubotu> kopete: instant messenger for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5+kopete0.12.3-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 6784 kB, installed size 18820 kB
<Kim^J> !info feisty
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken Are you running Feisty?
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in any distro I know
<Kim^J> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<genii> !feisty
<Kim^J> !warty
<ubotu> warty was the first release of Ubuntu. Version 4.10, codename "Warty Warthog"
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii no i'm running edgy
<Kim^J> !hoary
<ubotu> hoary was the second release of Ubuntu. Version 5.04, codename "Hoary Hedgehog"
<Balsamic_Chicken> genii i didn't want to start feisty yet cuz if i see problems i likely won't know how to solve it lol
<Kim^J> !brezzy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brezzy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kim^J> !breezy
<ubotu> breezy was the third release of Ubuntu. Version 5.10, codename "Breezy Badger"
<Kim^J> !slackware
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Balsamic_Chicken> is feisty pretty stable
<Balsamic_Chicken> !APT
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Kim^J> !slackware = BEST!
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken Ask stdin, he's running the latest  :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> feisty?
<genii> Balsamic_Chicken Yup
<stdin> yep, feisty is pretty stable :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool
<Balsamic_Chicken> is beryl included with it yet
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: no, you still have to add the repo for it
* stdin compiles beryl daily tho :D
<Balsamic_Chicken> actually i prolly get tired of beryl within the week, then i can switch to another os w/o feeling the need to reinstall beryl hehe
<Balsamic_Chicken> o cool
<Balsamic_Chicken> why
<Balsamic_Chicken> why would u have to compile it daily
<chuen> Hi. Has anyone got any tips for getting my iPod working in Kubuntu?
<stdin> because I get the latest source from svn, and run that
<Balsamic_Chicken> ic
<Balsamic_Chicken> nice
<stdin> it is :)
<its_me_gb_> ^latest features / bug fixes
<stdin> !ipod | chuen
<ubotu> chuen: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<chuen> thx ubotu
<Jucato> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<genii> btw Yay to our (Canada) Junior Hockey team (it was overall a good series)
<genii> !eggdrop
<ubotu> eggdrop: Advanced IRC Robot. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.6.17-3 (edgy), package size 459 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<genii> It would be extremely cool to be able to apt-get install ubotu
<Jucato> hah
<Jucato> apt-cache search <package> :P
<genii> Jucato ROFL I already did look but he is not there
<Jucato> or you can alias ubotu='apt-cache search'
<genii> Jucato I have an irc server too but it has the eggdrop bot there atm
<Jucato> ah
<Jucato> I meant that !<package> here == "apt-cache search <package>" locally
<genii> interesting, CGI:IRC
<dainius> fhh
<crav_> ya, that computer has issues and i had to go through http
<genii> crav_ Getting anywhere with the wireless issue?
<crav_> genii: i underrstand the instructions on the link, but when i get to the first line, i get an error "Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils"
<genii> crav_ Since this is a new install you should likely first do:   sudo apt-get update
<genii> crav_ Then your box will have a current list of stuff it can install
<crav_> genii: ah, that worked nicely
<genii> crav_ If now you do:  sudo apt-cache search ndiswrapper-utils    is there some result?
<crav_> genii: yes, right now i'm on the forth line of that third instruction
<genii> crav_ :)
<crav_> genii: i'm getting error: "bash: $confile: ambiguous redirect"
<genii> Ambiguous redirect?? wtf
<ruschi> Hi there. small problem or minor annoyance
<genii> crav_ On the "modprobe" command?
<ruschi> konqueror doesn't show all directories in / anymore - why that?
<stdin> !hidden | ruschi
<ubotu> ruschi: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<ruschi> I just see /media /files and /home - but I want ot see all
<ruschi> ok I ll read the FAQ
<freakabcd> hi all..
<stdin> yep, its a "feature" :p
<freakabcd> i'm upgrading from dapper -> edgy
<xst> In /etc/fstab I have added "noauto" as mount option but still, the mount point is beeing mounted automatically upon boot. Why? And how can I fix it?
<freakabcd> and i have all the daappers replaced to edgy in my sources list
<stdin> xst: can you post the line from fstab?
<freakabcd> but i noticed there wasn;t one source entry  specifically for kubuntu
<freakabcd> is kubuntu in universe/multiverse/main/restricted?
<freakabcd> cos i want to have my kde ionstallation updated as well
<genii> main
<freakabcd> ok. so i don;t need to have a special repo for kubuntu. thanks
<genii> np
<ruschi> cool - thanks alot
<stdin> btw, that feature won't be in feisty (the next version of kubuntu)
<genii> crav_ Still here?
<ruschi> I like it now that I understand it
<ruschi> does this .hidden work with every directory?
<stdin> ruschi: don't know, but I think so
<crav_> genii: i think i've got it. i have to reboot
<ruschi> cool - it does!
<genii> crav_ OK, I'll be here if there is some issue
<genii> Anyone have an idea why every second boot my eth1is refusing to accept being a dhcp server?
<genii> It's annoying
<stdin> maybe it just don't like you?
<genii> stdin Probably LOL
<lovloss> kde is fun =)
<genii> stdin Whats really annoying is i have an eth1 static  declaration in /etc/network/interfaces with all correct stuff, as well as loading the driver in /etc/modules and still no joy
<genii> Anyhow looks like some weird toggling effect is happening someplace
<stdin> the time I had a dhcp server, reboots did nothing to it
<genii> Maybe I should swap dhcp server to eth0 and put internet on eth1
<stdin> that was the config I had anyway
<stdin> eth0 for lan, eth1 for inet
<genii> stdin Usually i like primary nic to be internet
<stdin> well I only have 1 nic, eth1 is usb :p
<crav> genii: i skimmed over another guide on the subject, apparently the first left out something quite important, i'll keep you informed
<eMaX> hi all
<genii> stdin What else is sort of intriguing is that when I put an eth2 with a separate dhcp pool to assign, eth2 would only setup properly avery *4th* boot
<genii> crav Good, I am certain you are on the right track. Likely you need the firmware cutter stuff
<stdin> something strange going on there genii
<eMaX> why is it that when I have three wlan A-B-C repeaters and two laptops, X and Y where X connects to A and Y connects to B, both X and Y can ping A, B and also C, but X cannot ping Y and vice versa?
<genii> Yes strange and annoying
<genii> I sort of wonder if eth3 would work properly every 8th boot
<lupine_85> eMaX: are your route tables sane?
<genii> eMaX Sounds like you need a default-routers entry
<eMaX> genii I have the same subnet on all the repeaters (A=192.168.1.75, B=192.168.1.77, C=192.168.1.76) and the laptops (X=192.168.1.100, Y=192.168.1.201), same netmask, etc. the common gateway is 192.168.1.1 which sits behind C.
<eMaX> all laptop can ping that gateway also.
<eMaX> if both laptops are connected to the same repeater (A or B), they can ping each other
<genii> eMaX Do the laptops understand that 192.168.1.1 is the intermediate hop to all the other things?
<lupine_85> repeaters or routers?
<eMaX> yes
<lupine_85> no, they're routers
<eMaX> both laptops can ping "outside world"
<lupine_85> repeaters don't have IP addresses
<eMaX> they have.
<genii> lupine_85 right you are
<lupine_85> so
<genii> eMaX then they are not repeaters
<lupine_85> why on earth are they all on the same subnet?
<lupine_85> and why on earth do you have three routers for two PCs?
<eMaX> they are configured as being repeaters and they work as such, as otherwise I'd never be able to ping the common gateway which is a pretty far away
<lupine_85> they are not acting as repeaters
<lupine_85> repeaters (aka. bridges) don't have IP addresses - they operate at the link layer
<genii> repeater basically is a bridged connection
<lupine_85> whereas a router is a different beast altogether
<genii> What lupine just said
<dope> is there a way to emulate windows within linux?
<lupine_85> you need some /30s
<dope> like how a mac can
<genii> dope wine
<dope> that'll emulate the whole OS?
<lupine_85> dope: no
<stdin> genii: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<genii> dope no, but it will run a lot of win apps
<eMaX> ok lets say that they are sold as being repeaters which may be common, not technical language, with the notion that they repeat (reinforce) the wlan signal
<dope> well you know how the mac can run xp with parallels or something like that?
<lupine_85> if you want emulation (of a sort), then you want vmware or qwmu
<lupine_85> you can run windows inside either
<genii> vmware, yes
<dope> vmware will let me run xp within linux?
<lupine_85> eMaX: marketing jargon does not change technical fact :D
<stdin> dope: XEN, vmware and qemu can all run windows on linux
<eMaX> ok agreed. now anyway how does that help with the problem.
<dope> which one is best?
<lupine_85> [10:39]  <lupine_85> you need some /30s
<lupine_85> xen
<lupine_85> but it's hardest to set up (of course)
<dope> damn
<dope> i want something simple
<stdin> dope: depends, vmware is probably the easiest tho
<eMaX> with /30s you mean me?
<dope> vmware it is!
<lupine_85> eMaX: a /30 is a subnet that has 2 usable IP addresses
<eMaX> I have excellent experiences with vmware
<stdin> !vmware-player | dope
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.2-2 (edgy), package size 11602 kB, installed size 31336 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<dope> awesome thx
<genii> eMaX the short answer to your situation is to add some entries to your routing tables which let the laptops know that to get to a certain IP they need to use some other IP as the intermediate hop
<stdin> :)
<lupine_85> each router should be in a /30 with it's upstream router, and in an appropriately-size subnet for it's downstream clients
<lupine_85> (if any)
<eMaX> ok I understand that
<eMaX> why can the subnet not be just /24
<eMaX> in fact the laptops are of course "roaming", i.e. both X and Y may connect to A or B depending on where they are carried
<r794> Test, test
<lupine_85> that's, erm, not really roaming. but yeah. your network setup is not right
<eMaX> and both are happy by themselves when it comes to connecting to the outside world, whereever they are. only when they are trying to ping each other they need to be connected to the same "repeater"
<genii> so point C = main hop out to inet?
<eMaX> no C is another of those routers which is close to the actual dsl uplink, which is 192.168.1.1
<loki_> herro
<genii> so without majorly readjusting all the routers "repeaters" the simplest solution is still to add routes
<tusharmahule> hello, can somebody solve some probs that i'm having with DDD
<lupine_85> heh. it's not going to work
<tusharmahule> why
<dope> i don't see vmware
<lupine_85> when the two clients are on two different "repeaters", how does the "repeater" client 1 is attached to know where to send the data from client 2?
<eMaX> There is even a fourth router, D, which is further away than C. Think A-B-C-D where all are routers and a dsl modem M connected to C. whereevery I am, from each laptop I can ping A, B, C, D and M, right cross the whole building. when I have two Laptops both can ping any of those, but both can ping each other only if they are connected to the same router, i.e. A, B, C, D.
<dope> oh nm
<lupine_85> it doesn't. So it sends it to the default router
<lupine_85> but then how does the default route know which repeater to send it to?
<eMaX> inside the configuration of each router I configure which other one he shall "repeat"
<genii> lupine since point C is the closest to actual x.x.1.1 then it becomes the last hop
<JimDanger> Anyone know of a good video editor to just edit a portion of an AVI?
<eMaX> C is connected to the Modem via an actual cat5.
<genii> two routes added: route1 = A->C  route2= B->C
<genii> if one fails it will fallthru to the other
<stdin> dope: have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<lupine_85> yeah, that's the default route where it sends all traffic. my point still stands
<dope> i found it, it was vmware-player and not vmware, typo on my part
<stdin> heh
<stdin> ok
<genii> eMaX is point C default gw x.x.1.1 ?
<stdin> dope: something you may find useful http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml
<eMaX> hmm I have no option to add routes to the "routers"
<r794> test
<lupine_85> it's a poorly-thought-out network architecture; the solution is simple. buy real (link layer) repeaters, or adjust your network
<eMaX> yes
<stdin> r794: yes, we can see you
<lupine_85> eMaX: it doesn't much matter if you could. you can only have one default route
<lupine_85> you'd need something like BGP, but that's major overkill - and your "repeaters" won't support it, I can bet you :p
<genii> It occurs to me if they both can ping C anyhow you can just add C directly
<lupine_85> genii: routes work on subnets...
<Skunkwaffle> Hi everyone
<lupine_85> no reason why s/he can't chop that /24 into multiple /30s though
<eMaX> ok I just checked. all of them have the default gateway set to 192.168.1.1
<genii> lupine_85 Weren't all his boxen of some 192.168.1.X variety including the routers' IPs?
<eMaX> yes
<lupine_85> yeah, afraid so
<lupine_85> they're all on the same subnet, which is what's causing the problem
<Skunkwaffle> Just about to make the Big Switch, from XP and I was wondering if anyone has any tips before I do.
<lupine_85> Skunkwaffle: do it quickly! before the mind-control device reasserts itself
<Skunkwaffle> ha ha lol
<lupine_85> nah, it's easy stuff
<crav_> Skunkwaffle: i'm mid switch, still having issues with laptop hardware, though
<genii> Skunkwaffle Make a list of exactly what hardware you have inside then google something like "ubuntu <chipset or adapter name here>" or look at a hardware compatibility list
<fairman> Hi, which IM supports bookmarks (such as Miranda)?
<Skunkwaffle> really, is that necessary, I was just going to boot from the DVD and just see what works?
<fairman> (within Gaim)
<eMaX> I wonder why it is causing a problem. Should I put all routers (A, B, C, D) on a different subnet than the laptops X and Y and the Modem M? Then I'd have a setting like for one router IP 192.168.2.77, netmask 255.255.255.0, GW 192.168.1.1 and the laptops would have something like 192.168.1.x
<Skunkwaffle> is that a mistake?
<lupine_85> Skunkwaffle: that works fine too
<genii> fairman In gaim 2 I have IRC rooms for instance saved
<lupine_85> eMaX: each router (your repeaters are routers) should have two subnets
<lupine_85> one upstream, one downstream
<eMaX> I can configure only one
<genii> eMaX have these intermediate router/repeater have any sort of setting to put them into a bridged mode??
<lupine_85> ...
<eMaX> well they have two modes
<sleepy475> when you go afk how do I password my desktop
<lupine_85> brain-damaged firmware?
<eMaX> actually 4
<genii> lupine_85 LOL
<fairman> genii yes, i now, but i do not want GAIM, i want to try something else
<lupine_85> take them back and ask for something that operates at the OSI link level
<eMaX> "repeater", "access point", "ethernet adapter (infrastructure)", "ethernet adapter (ad hoc)"
<genii> eMaX bleh. What is the exact make and model of these things, I may go RTFM
<eMaX> ok
<lupine_85> they're not being real repeaters if they have IP addresses, that's the problem
<genii> lupine_85 I tend to agree. Perhaps he needs some meshap or equiv
<blekos> if i use the "Keep BackupSystem" and choose as folder the "/" it means I'll have my whole system backed up
<blekos> ?
<Skunkwaffle> do you think there'll be any issues with my wireless internet connection?
<lupine_85> Skunkwaffle: what chipset?
<crav_> genii: i still haven't quite got my wireless to work. i think i'm gonna have one of my other kubuntu using friends take a look at it. in the mean time, i've got wired and windows a backups.
<genii> If they are some Skunkwaffle If you have some Broadcom based wireless card yes
<lupine_85> broadcom work fine most of the time
<stdin> blekos: yes, but you'll have to run keep as root to do that
<eMaX> Siemens Gigaset WLAN Repeater, no "model name". Serial number A415024687 of one of them. These are of 2004 btw so it won't be exactly easy to "take them back"
<blekos> i c
<genii> lupine_85 ^ see crav_ comment just above
<lupine_85> heh
<crav_> lupine_85: yes, i've not been having a fun time of it
<lupine_85> takes some work at times, though
<blekos> and if i reinstall ubuntu then i can just "unzip" the backup and everything will  be back to normal?
<stdin> blekos: and make sure you have enough space for the backup, and it will take a long time :p
<stdin> blekos: basically, yes
<Skunkwaffle> well all my hardware is Linksys, but I don't know if Kubuntu will recognize it. I can't go online and get drivers if I cant get online
<blekos> basically i want to resize my partitions and give it more space
<eMaX> B is a more recent model, Siemens Gigaset WLAN Repeater 108.
<lupine_85> Skunkwaffle: linksys use a mix of different chipsets
<genii> eMaX OK I am going now to find out exactly wtf these things are
<lupine_85> it could be broadcom, ralink or an unsupported one
<stdin> blekos: you can do that without reformatting
<eMaX> he has 3 operating modes Repeater, AP, Ethernet adapter
<lupine_85> the first mode is brain-damaged. the second is useless without an ethernet backbone. the third is just... useless
<blekos> how is that, i tried partition magic but didnt have much luck cause linux is b2n c & d (ntfs)
<blekos> and couldnt get freespace from d (which is after linux swap)
<crav_> blekos: i just merged all my partitions and let the installer create the partitions. it's working fine in both linux and windows.
<genii> eMaX I need to go a gui machine to look at the pdf user manual i just found but will return
<Skunkwaffle> well I guess I'll just give it a shot and see
<eMaX> thanks
<lupine_85> Skunkwaffle: use the edgy live cd :) has much better wireless support than the daper one
<lupine_85> dapper*
<eMaX> btw I see that B has no option to actually configure a gw
<stdin> blekos: try the gparted live CD, or the K/Ubuntu desktop cd, it has a tool called gparted ot qtparted that should let you do that
<blekos> yes but this was during installation, right crav_?
<Skunkwaffle> where do I get that
<blekos> i c
<crav_> blekos: correct. i undid previous partitioning with partiotion magic and than repartitioned during instal
<eMaX> lets see, I set it to get his own IP via DHCP. there is only one dhcp server around which is 192.168.1.1
<blekos> could u tell me what's the correct way of installing linux(ubuntu), that is i have a / partion where the home folder etc is, and a swap partition
<blekos> i have the feeling i should have smg like a / partion a "users" partition and a swap ptn
<ninnghizidha> Looking for the "resume last session"-option .... cant find it ...
<blekos> ninnghizdha kmenu->system settings->sessions
<ninnghizidha> :-?
<eMaX> WOW.
<eMaX> I just found one additional machine
<ninnghizidha> blekos, it isnt there ... cant find it ... thats wierd :-?
<blekos> sorry kmenu->systemsettings -> choosethe advanced tab
<eMaX> A "British Telecom Voyager 10V". He has an IP address of 192.168.192.1/24 and also an ip address of 192.168.1.55 so is on my subnet
<blekos> and then session manager
<blekos> did u c it?
<eMaX> he is configured as being a "router"
<ninnghizidha> haha ... never seen that adv-tab before ... thanks! will find it from there! :)
<eMaX> but what is that fecker for
<blekos> ;)
<eMaX> ok it looks like a dsl modem as I can configure incoming port ranges
<genii2> <- genii
<blekos> i run gparted (sudo) but the partitions are locked
<goodthing> anyone knows if there is any documentation on configuring ksnapshot?
<kyaneos> hi
<kyaneos> i have a problem
<stdin> blekos: are you on the live CD?
<blekos> no
<genii2> eMaX The manul for the 108 at least is here:  http://shc-download.siemens.com/repository/1210/121044/A31008-M1030-B101-2-7619_en_NET.pdf        pages about 6-8 tell the repeater mode settings
<stdin> blekos: you need to be, you can't repartition a running system
<eMaX> well I feel that guy in his appartment has just hooked another device to the network that he was using when he was in UK and now doesn't have an idea what it was for, so lets just hook it up. over here in switzerland we don't have british telecom
<scott___> Can somebody help me with some root privileges?
<stdin> scott___: what's the problem ?
<blekos> i thought it will like partition magic...
<stdin> blekos: yes, you still have to boot in to partition magic don't you
<kyaneos> k3b sais me that some files have to be shortened to 103 characters, but every file is less of 103 characters long
<scott___> stdin: My computer says I can't mount my ext. harddrive without being root.  How can I change this?
<blekos> with partition magic you make all the changes and after you hit "aplly" then it restarts ur system
<blekos> and the changes take effect
<blekos> i know i asked again but
<blekos> could u tell me what's the correct way of installing linux(ubuntu), that is i have a / partion where the home folder etc is, and a swap partition
<stdin> blekos: well, you need to be running from a live cd gor gparted
<blekos> i have the feeling i should have smg like a / partion a "users" partition and a swap ptn
<stdin> scott___: you need to add a line to /etc/fstab to mount it, what is the device name? (hda3 for example)
<scott___> stdin: sda1
<stdin> blekos: if there's no option for that on the live installer, then you need the alternate one. I've never used the live install, so I don't know
<stdin> scott___: try this 1st. in konsole type: pmount /dev/sda1 external
<lupine_85> it lets you manually partition
<lupine_85> just have /home one one partition, / on another
<stdin> scott___: if that works, then it will be mounted in /media/external
<blekos> what's  the alternate one?
<stdin> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<stdin> blekos: but lupine_85 has said that the live installer will let you do it
<scott___> stdin: it says Warning: device /dev/sda1 is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
<lupine_85> you need the alt CD for LVM (which seriously pwns). that's it.
<lupine_85> well, I rephrase: if you can stand the brain-damaged GUI install
<scott___> stdin: then it says mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1
<stdin> scott___: is the drive always connected to the system?
* stdin loves LVM :D
<blekos> i dont recall that
<scott___> yes
<scott___> stdin: yes
<blekos> he undid the partitioning and then did a fresh insall
<stdin> scott___: what filesystem is on it?
<genii2> eMaX btw do the Siemens things all physically look the same or are the other 2 different?
<blekos> *install
<scott___> fat32
<scott___> stdin: I am pretty sure it is fat32
<scott___> stdin: the thing is it worked earlier today, but now it doesn't
<Anakin>  i use kubuntu 6.10 and my monitor is a little darky...it's no problem in desktop but when I want to wach a movie, I have to increase brightness from the movie player...I can't do it in kubuntu with xine, mplayer, kaffeine
<Anakin> what can be the problem ?
<scott___> stdin: the only think I can think of that I did is adding a new user
<stdin> scott___: you can edit the line in fstab to look like "/dev/sda1 /media/sda1 vfat auto" so it's mounted at boot
<lupine_85> don't forget gid=1000 so your user can write to it
<stdin> lupine_85: not good if you want more than 1 user to access it
<scott___> stdin: Could it be that I gave the other user permissions that caused this problem?
<lupine_85> stdin: then you make a discs group and add all your users to it :)
<stdin> lupine_85: wouldn't a umask be more useful ?
<eMaX> genii2 sorry was running around.
<lupine_85> maybe
<eMaX> they all are the same exept one.
<blekos> bwt is it possible on the taskbar to see only the program shortcuts and the "titles" of the open windows?
<stdin> scott___: probably not, it just got unmounted somehow
<genii2> eMaX at any rate if they all look like the one that says 108 then they are all 108 models. If they look like the one here they are older models : http://shc-download.siemens.com/repository/919/91980/A31008-M601-R101-1-SU19_15-01-2006_en_GBR.pdf
<genii2> eMaX They only had 2 models
<eMaX> now here is something es that I just found out.
<eMaX> the problem is much more specific.
<eMaX> let X and Y connect to A initially, which is the 108.
<stdin> scott___: use: 'sudo mount /dev/sda1' to remount it (you can also edit the fstab line adding "umask=0000" to the end of the options to alow writing to all users)
<eMaX> then tell laptop X, running kubuntu, to connect to B, which is the older model.
<scott___> stdin: I will try it now
<eMaX> both X and Y can still ping each other.
* genii2 tries to find his ibuprofen
<eMaX> A and B are not so far away, so it is possible to connect to both of them.
<eMaX> now move laptop Y over close to B and let him search again for networks (he chooses the strongest one, which is now B)
<eMaX> then they can no longer ping each other
<scott___> stdin: What's the best way to go about editing that fstab line?
<eMaX> now connect laptop X to B and they can again ping each other.
<stdin> scott___: press alt-f2 (to open the run dialog) and in there type: kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<eMaX> brb
<eMaX> re
<genii2> eMaX in these cases they are using whatever central "pivot point" to ping each other from. eg: X->A->Y   X->B->Y and so on
<eMaX> now I am going to switch sides. i.e. Y to A and X to B.
<eMaX> and... yes, they still can ping each other
<stdin> scott___: you want it to look something like "/dev/sda1       /media/sda1   vfat auto,umask=0000     0       0"
<eMaX> So only if X=>A and Y=>B, they cannot. If X=>B and Y=>A or X=>B<=Y or X=>A<=Y they see each other
<eMaX> so it has something to do with the configuration of Y.
<genii2> If you put say X to
<scott___> stdin: mine says /dev/sda1       /media/sda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=0000,gid=46 0
<genii2> A can you ping some arbitrary inet #
<eMaX> sure
<eMaX> that always works
<scott___> stdin: I changed the part you said
<eMaX> from X and Y
* flaccid confirms the wireless bug for wpasupplicant/ipw2200 and possibly other wireless cards: http://hostap.epitest.fi/bugz/show_bug.cgi?id=141
<flaccid> you have to use the wext driver and not ipw. major bug :(
<genii2> bleh ... X->A ... X: ping 64.233.167.147   pig returns?
<stdin> scott___: that looks ok
<genii2> *ping* returns?
<blekos> when i creat a txt file thenon the desktop appears a backup file  with the same title
<scott___> stdin: thanks for your help
<blekos> whats that?
<stdin> scott___: try "sudo umount /dev/sda1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1" to test it
<genii2> stdin well, to some mount point hopefully
<scott___> stdin: it says that sudo: unmount: command not found
<stdin> scott___: not unmount, umount
<stdin> genii2: no, it's in fstab :)
<scott___> stdin: I spelled it correctly
<eMaX> o f*ck
<genii2> stdin Yes but it should be mount /media/sda1   not/*dev*/something
<eMaX> Y had a metric of 30. set it to 1. now works.
<stdin> scott___: you spelt it unmount, that's not it, it's umount, try copy and paste the command i wrote
<stdin> genii2: mount /dev/whatever works as well as /media/whatever
<eMaX> can anyone confirm that the metric setting can have such an effect?
<dope> where do i go to put limitations on user accounts?
<scott___> stdin: Ok it functions correctly
<stdin> cool :)
<stdin> or in kde terms Kool :)
<scott___> stdin: but is there a way I can make it mount just by clicking, as it was before?
<genii2> eMaX metric = # of hops
<sleepy475> Any music player support mp4 files? I know Amorok doesn't.
<eMaX> but why that other computer was setting "30" I have no idea
<stdin> scott___: it will automatically mount at boot now
<scott___> stdin: ok, that's good enough.  Thanks again
<stdin> scott___: no problem :)
<genii2> eMaX because generally 30 machines in between you and some endpoint over the internet is about the most you want to get
<stdin> sleepy475: depends what format mp4 is?
<eMaX> now when I set it to 1 and it works and when it was set to 30 it did not work
<sleepy475> aac
<stdin> sleepy475: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/AAC
<genii2> eMaX metric = 1 means any machine anywhere it wants to get to better be 1 hop away
<stdin> sleepy475: says just install  "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse" and maybe "gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad"
<eMaX> still I wonder why my linux box sets this metric one automatically, and the other computer had set it to 30, and particularly the problem I had was solved when I set the metric to 1 on both boxes
<sleepy475> thanks
<stdin> np sleepy475
<eMaX> brb
<genii2> I'm not entirely certain he understands the hop=metric concept
<flaccid> i have this in my /etc/network/interfaces, however it doesnt appear to get called preup wpa_supplicant -Bw -ieth1 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<flaccid> anybody know why
<genii2> flaccid Does it appear to work every 2nd boot?
<flaccid> i'm not booting
<flaccid> i'm simply restarting the service
<stdin> do you have 'pre-up' before the command?
<genii2> flaccid I'm asking since i have a strange issue with eth1 working properly every 2nd boot
<genii2> trying to feel out if it's some generalised thing
<flaccid> genii: ok
<stdin> flaccid: command in /etc/network/interfaces should be 'pre-up wpa_supplicant -Bw -ieth1 -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
<genii2> stdin Those hyphens will get you every time
<flaccid> i think i just figured that
<flaccid> hey stdin whats the dif
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> pre-up ?
<stdin> preup != pre-up
<flaccid> ah thanks
<stdin> np :)
<flaccid> its late
<flaccid> hehe
<stdin> it's nearly mid-day here :p
<genii2> stdin Another allnighter and now 6:55AM here
<blekos> can i make konqueror transparent?
<stdin> genii2: you had a night off the other day, so you should be ok :p
<genii2> stdin Slave driver!
<stdin> blekos: you can with beryl
<genii2> ROFLMAO
<genii2> stdin Your nick really need to be beryl-evangelist
<stdin> :p
<flaccid> wicked my wireless works
<stdin> hmm, it's not registered, I may have it :p
<flaccid> very bad bug
<flaccid> due to changing to generic kernel
<genii2> heh stdin
<blekos> damn i cant decide b2n kde and gnome... i guess this is an ooooooooolllllllllddddddddd question
<JOSF> blekos: install both
<genii2> blekos Why not forgo them both and go with Enlightenment?
<willy_> hllo
<beryl-evangelist> genii2: new nick :D
<genii2> Or alternately install any and every wm you can and just try them all out :)
<genii2> beryl-evangelist 8)
<stdin> I'll use it on special occasions, like when i mention beryl :p
<genii2> stdin Cool
<beryl-evangelist> beryl rocks!!
<stdin> :D
<genii2> You've almost convinced me to install it!
<stdin> you should try it, you can always remove it if you don't like it (tho I don't know why you wouldn't :P )
<fabiofx> morning :)
<stdin> up to version 0.1.5 on svn
<genii2> stdin Basically because once i get things just how i like it where everything is working well, I don't like to spuriously risk total non-functioningness
<fabiofx> how to use in fstab a partition ext3 with coding iso-8859-1?
<blekos> i've installed both and enlightenment is not xcatly my taste...
<genii2> I'm pretty sure you don't need codepages to use a fs
<lupine_85> fabiofx: use the nls=option
<blekos> both have great features, gnome simplicity and compatibility with certain buttons but kde is more user friendly especially for a newbie
<genii2> well, unless smb
<fabiofx> I try nls.. :(
<stdin> genii2: if you use GLX then you'll have to choose it when you login (or start the server manually), and you can turn beryl off without logging out
<fabiofx> i try charset too..
<lupine_85> genii2: important when dealing with braindead OSes :p
<lupine_85> everyone else uses UTF-8
<genii2> lupine yes UTF-8 is my choice
<fabiofx> in dmesg "[17181722.636000]  EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "nls=iso8859-1" or missing value"
<genii2> stdin Since to set it all up with GLX proper 3D on my ATI cards is a pita more reason not to bother right now
<fabiofx> but this partition not is /
<lupine_85> hmm, does ubuntu's kernel have the iso8559-1 codepage compiled?
<stdin> genii2: ahh well, wait until ATI support AIGLX then (don't hold ya breath tho)
<lupine_85> nls= is definitely a valid option
<genii2> 8859-1 is standard western europe i believe
<fabiofx> I have compiled kernel do?
<lupine_85> yeah
<lupine_85> well, 8859-15 is that now
<lupine_85> (euro symbol)
<fabiofx> :(
<stdin> would iocharset=iso-8859-1 be the option there?
<fabiofx> same error
<genii2> man mount shows no "nls=anything" type option for ext2 or ext3
<genii2> with either -o or -O
<genii2> nfs4 shows utf8 option
<fabiofx> I think only recompiling kernel :(
<genii2> fabiofx What is the reason you need some 8859-1 mounting technique?
<fabiofx> becouse name files in paritition
<genii2> machine doing the mounting using something different than 8859-1 but thing to mount has 8859-1 data on it? etc
<fabiofx> yes..
<genii2> Stupid codepage crap
<genii2> 437 853 and so on so forth bleh
<pascal> How do I enable daap (itunes sharing) in amarok?
<fabiofx> i will rename files..
<fabiofx> thank's
<genii2> There is for vfat mounts codepage=  option, may work in ext3
<sorush20> hi..
<genii2> perhaps iocharset=  may work OK
<genii2> iocharset=iso8859-1  would be my first try to use
<sorush20> my bitrate on my wireless land card is 11Mb this is a "g" linksys pci card.. why isn't it reading 54MB
<stdin> genii2: [12:11]  <stdin> would iocharset=iso-8859-1 be the option there? [12:12]  <fabiofx> same error
<fabiofx> iocharset don't work
<genii2> fabiofx You may need that troublesome hyphen
<ubuntu_> wow
<ubuntu_> hi
<fabiofx> with iso8859-1 too
<genii2> eg:  iso8859-1   iso-8859-1     <- slight difference
<sorush20> I'm
<fabiofx> I try too and no work too
<genii2> damn
<fabiofx> well... I will rename the files and use utf-8 :)
<fabiofx> thanks
<XenThraL> hi, can anyone tell me how I could log in as root graphically? (so I can just drag and drop stuff into say /usr)
<noiesmo> XenThraL, if you open konqueror with kdesu konqueror you will be able to do the drag n drop
<XenThraL> how do I go about doing that? :)
<noiesmo> XenThraL, open a konsole and type " kdesu konqueror" without quotes
<stdin> or do it from the run dialog (alt-f2 or Kmenu -> Run Command)
<XenThraL> thanks :)
<genii2> fabiofx There seems to be relevant stuff here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3061.html
<stdin> genii2: he's gone already
<genii2> damn
<jarn> I ran a apt-get dist-upgrade and it errored out at one point and so it didn't install what it downloaded, is there a way to make it install what it downloaded?
<stdin> jarn: just run apt-get dist-upgrade again
<stdin> jarn: it won't sownload twice
<stdin> *download
<genii2> jarn If the nature of the error was something to the effect the disk is full it may not matter much
<Ace_NoOne> Hi there! I've recently installed Kubuntu in my first serious attempt to properly get to know Linux - however, I kinda get the feeling that installing regular Ubuntu instead might be a wiser choice for a beginner like me, as that's the standard so most beginners' guides focus on the Gnome GUI
<Ace_NoOne> Also, is there any guide that'd walk me through the OS from start to end? I've realized just roaming around aimlessly is not very efficient...
<stdin>  you can have both Kubuntu and Ubuntu, and choose which you like bast
<jarn> genii2: It wasn't, thanks.
<Ace_NoOne> stdin: you mean installing Gnome over Kubuntu now? I've read that can become messy
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: no, it's not messy, you just install ubuntu-desktop and you will get a choice when you login of which to start
<Ace_NoOne> so no conflicts? cool
<genii2> Yes, very :)
<stdin> no conflicks
<stdin> no *conflicts* rather
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: http://ubuntuguide.org/ is a good place to start for a guide too
<Ace_NoOne> yeah, but that's Ubuntu-related, not Kubuntu - which brings me back to the initial observation...
<genii2> Ace_NoOne Since it is all the same core underneath the essentials of how to accomplish something remain the same
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: the kubuntu wiki is a good pace for kubuntu info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kubuntu
<Ace_NoOne> only if you use the CLI; for example, it took me ages to find the KDE equivalent to GDM to set up auto-login (Google just sent me to Ubuntu-related guides)
<Ace_NoOne> thanks
<genii2> Ace_NoOne the main kde site has good documentation as well on stuff specifically for that desktop   http://docs.kde.org/development/en/kdebase/userguide/index.html
<Ace_NoOne> basically, the main reason I chose KDE over Gnome was the upcoming KDE4; it not only seems very slick, but also extremely functional (from what I've seen so far)
<Ace_NoOne> genii
<Ace_NoOne> that looks exactly like what I've been looking for
<Ace_NoOne> ... coulda gotten there myself if I'd thought a little...
<stdin> I found KDE much easier to use for me when I first started
<Ace_NoOne> well, it is more Windows-like
<Ace_NoOne> but in a good way ;)
<stdin> the default theme is, but you can make it look like whatever you want
<genii2> The user interface is a similar metaphor to what most ppl are accustomed to seeing
<Ace_NoOne> yeah
<Ace_NoOne> btw: the partition for sharing files between Win and Linux should be FAT32, right
<stdin> yes, fat32
<Ace_NoOne> but that won't allow files over 4GB IIRC - are there any drivers to make Windows read (would suffice I guess) from EXT3 partitions?
<genii2> CIFC
<genii2> CIFS rather
<genii2> !cifs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii2> darn u ubotu! LOL
* Ace_NoOne asks Wikipedia
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: fat32 (on windows) will go up to 32GB i think, and there is a driver for windows
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Ace_NoOne> stdin: not for individual files (e.g. DVD images)
<stdin> yeah, there is the file size limit
<genii2> Ace_NoOne It is only a limitation of win98 for 4Gb. A fat32 fs can *hold* files larger than 4Gb
<stdin> that driver will allow you to read AND write to ext3
<Ace_NoOne> genii: that limitation also applies to WinXP tho
<Ace_NoOne> so I'll go for the "Ext2 Installable File System For Windows"
<Ace_NoOne> that seems like the perfect solution
<genii2> At least, I've dumped <4Gb there in one shot
<stdin> when it mounts the filesystem it won't have a journal, so it's actally mounted as ext2 in windows
<Ace_NoOne> well, EXT3 will be more future-proof anyway, considering that I'll completely switch to Linux sooner or later
<stdin> wait until EXT4 :D
<Ace_NoOne> :P
<Ace_NoOne> ^^ what's the difference/danger then? looks like I need to learn more about filesystems...
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: filesystems with a journal are better at recovering from a failour, wikipedia will have more info :p
<Ace_NoOne> reading the FAQ at http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#acc_ext3
<stdin> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<genii2> basically sorting out what sort of file permissions and localised encoding from Windoze need to be mapped to whatever layout you have on the fs in linux
<genii2> journalling fs = faster to recover from errors and generally a better idea
<Ace_NoOne> I see
<stdin> genii2: as I recall, file permissions are ignored when mounted on windows
<genii2> stdin Depends on umask crap and so on
<Mightily-Oats> anyone know of an app or tool i can use to back up a drive full of data every night.. so it basically mirrors the drive to another machine on the network?
<stdin> genii2: nope, windows can't deal with the permissions, so it ignores them
<genii2> Mightily-Oats install rsync then make a cron job to do it whenever it is you want
<stdin> genii2: you would be able to read/write to any file, no matter what permissions it had under linux
<Mightily-Oats> rsync.. cron.. ok.. got to go look them up... thanks ::)
<genii2> stdin Wait, you mean the ext2 driver for Windoze or some linux-shared to windoze fs eg:cifs,smb
<stdin> genii2: the ext2 driver
<genii2> stdin ah, that one i dunno
<stdin> he was on about a shared partition, so smb/cifs wouldn't work :p
<yelonek> hi, i got a debian package, when i right click it and select kubuntu package menu->install package, a window quickly pops up and disappears
<yelonek> I'm pretty sure i downloaded it correctly
<yelonek> can anyone help ?
<yelonek> what is the bash command to install package ?
<stdin> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<stdin> or sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<amir> what do you need debian package format for?
<genii2> yelonek More informative error output can usually be had by opening a konsole and using the command above on whatever the package is. The konsole will not immediately close, thus preserving whatever the msg may be
<stdin> because *ubuntu is debian based
<yelonek> that's what I'm trying to do now, genii2 ;)
<yelonek> thanks for helping
<sampo-> I'm installing SATA-driver card, Promise TX2plus and I tryit google search with few keywords, but I did not found out what modules need to be installed, that card should work?
<Mightily-Oats> <genii2>: thanks.. looked at a couple of pages on cron and rsync.. exactly what i need... and now i know how to use cron.. id only ever heard of it before.. :)
<genii2> Mightily-Oats :) Glad yer learning something
<Mightily-Oats> lol.. me learning.. thats a scary thought..
<genii2> Mightily-Oats As for cron, you may want to look at man crontab
<Mightily-Oats> yeah.. that was basically on the site i looked at.. looked like the man page for cron.. but being formatted on a html page.. just made it a bit more clearer
<genii2> Cool
<stdin> sampo-: try just installing it, the kernel will probably have a driver for it already
<genii2> !dsgfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsgfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii2> Hmmm
<genii2> !dsgrid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dsgrid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sampo-> stdin: It does not have. Or proglem is other.
<sampo-> But when kubuntu start, it shows the hard drive, witch is connected to that card, but about cfdisk /dev/sda does not work
<stdin> sampo-: is this the card?
<stdin> http://www.promise.com/product/product_detail_eng.asp?segment=Non-RAID%20HBAs&product_id=126
<sampo-> Yes
<yelonek> woohoo, I made it ;) thx stdin and genii2 :)
<stdin> sampo-: it had drivers on this page http://www.promise.com/support/download/download2_eng.asp?productID=126&category=all&os=100
<yelonek> looks like kde needs some more tinkering with menu
<sampo-> stdin: Ok, let check it out. Maybe best way is compile from "linux kernel", not using suse or red hat's driver?
<stdin> sampo-: suse or read hat ones wont work, you want the "linux kernel", yeah
<stdin> sampo-: you say linux can see the drive connected tho?
<sampo-> yes
<genii2> Yes, likely the 32bit version of 2.6 kernel would be safe bet there
<sampo-> It got server-installation and no cleaned startup, there show's that Samsung 160G SATA har drive
<jann> hi. i'm having the problem that my fan (notebook) doesnt stop working, even without processor activity. te resolve that i followed a how-to (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2780). but i always get an errormessage doing sensors-detect: Client at address 0x50 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first! (step: SMBus I801 adapter at 1400). can anybody tell me what that means?
<sampo-> not exatly those words, but still
<stdin> sampo-: dose 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda' work at all?
<sampo-> stdin: Nothing output
<sampo-> with out l came "unable to open /dev/sda
<stdin> ok, just checking :)
<stdin> maybe it works then
<stdin> if I run the command on my CD drive, then fdisk -l show nothing, and fdisk shows Unable to open /dev/scd0
<stdin> sampo-: have you tried to partition it yet?
<flaccid> is that being run under sudo?
<stdin> yeah
<flaccid> dang
<marcsen> moi
<marcsen> n
<marcsen> frohen samstag
<ggintas__> hi ewerybody
<genii2> jann In other words step 3 of the link you gave does not succeed?
<jann> genii2: right
<sampo-> stdin: No, I just burning cd
<stdin> sampo-: ahh, cd drive :p
<stdin> sampo-: when you put a cd in, what happens?
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<genii2> jann Hopefully you did not do step2 as you have devfs/udev
<sampo-> nothing? And cd-rom is connected to motherboard
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<damien_karras> what should I ask?
<genii2> jann Have you rebooted since you attempted these instructions to this point?
<sampo-> Someting what is conneted to channel
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<amir> damien_karras: what question do you want to ask?
<damien_karras> why
<jann> genii2: i tried it a couple of times. with and without reboot
<jann> genii2: devfs/udev?
<amir> damien_karras: what do you mean why?
<Rythan> damien_karras: Just ask your question ...
<sampo-> wtf,, make is not installed ?
<damien_karras> what question?
<amir> damien_karras: the one you wanted to ask
<damien_karras> why
<genii2> jann Yes, that howto is a bit older, previously there were static device entries in /dev directory. Now they are created each boot by a system known as devfs
<Rythan> Ah, amir, one of those ...
<sampo-> How this is possible? :O When i tryit to install bash says "-su: make : command not found"?
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<jann> genii2: so i have to change something? or reboot after step 2?
<Lynoure> damien_karras: What is stopping you?
<Rythan> damien_karras: You've asked several ... move along :)
<amir> damien_karras:  just ask your damn question then
<damien_karras> what should I ask?
<stdin> sampo-: you need to install the package build-essential
<Lynoure> damien_karras: how about "How much trolling will get me kicked?"
<genii2> jann Step2 in that howto can be skipped altogether, as all it does is create the device entries which will automatically by devfs be made by your system at next boot. So the idea would be to install the lm-sensors as in step 1. Then reboot and go to step 3
<Rythan> Lynoure: That's a good one ...
<damien_karras> I come from norway
<capcom> hi all
<amir> damien_karras:  I come from sweden, so what?
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<amir> damien_karras:  vad r det du vill ?
<jann> genii2: ah, ok. so i delete the /dev/i2c-* entries, go back to step 1, reboot, and try step 3?
<genii2> jann Yes
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<capcom> is here somebody using kubuntu and speaking german ?
<jann> ok, i'll try that. i'll be back after that. thanks
<sampo-> that sucks
<stdin> capcom: you can ask in #kubuntu-de
<capcom> stdin: okay
<Rythan> Is Kubuntu using static libraries for it's Firefox install? (Fiesty)  Or, how would I be ble to find this out?
<sampo-> stdin: are that package includet with first kubuntu alternative cd installation cd-disk? (6.10>)
<stdin> sampo-: yes, it's on the alternate disk
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<genii2> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<damien_karras> what should I ask?
<Rythan> genii2: I would ignore that troll
<genii2> Appears to be some Eliza variant
<Lynoure> !op
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato or DBO
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
* mode/#kubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<sampo-> Proglem, I cann't instaal build-essential package, because make is not installed >:P
<Lynoure> DBO: could you do something about damien_karras?
<stdin> sampo-: build-essential installs make
<Rythan> genii2: Ah ... <yawn>
<amir> DBO: I agree with Lynoure
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<tryptamine> im having trouble upgrading to Edgy because of a locale problem, it says to set my locale to US:Eng and it wont install the packages because of it
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<Rythan> DBO: I, as well
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-72-42-14.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by DBO
<sampo-> stdin: yes, but when i dpkg --install buils-package, it came error: build-essential depends on mak; however: package make is not installed"
<DBO> sorry I got a phone call =P
* mode/#kubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Rythan> Thanks DBO
<stdin> sampo-: use sudo apt-get install build-essential
<genii2> "not installED" or "not installABLE"
<sampo-> How I can make apt-get that look's package from cdrom?
<Lynoure> DBO: Worry not, ops are allowed to have a life, too
<Rythan> They are? :)
<stdin> sampo-: do this: sudo apt-cdrom add
<DBO> Lynoure, I wish you had told me that sooner!  *going to get breakfast*
<jann> genii2: it's still the same -> "Client at address 0x50 can not be probed - unload all client drivers first!" (also 0x51), but: "Client found at address 0x69"
<genii2> tryptamine what is your actual locale?
<jann> genii2: in the next step it doesnt find anything
<tryptamine> perth australia
<genii2> tryptamine Have you tried just using en_AU  or whatever then?
<tryptamine> i tried en_US
<jann> genii2: "Sorry, no chips were detected. Either your sensors are not supported, or they are connected to an I2C bus adapter that we do not support."
<tryptamine> and it still wouldnt work
<jann> any more ideas?
<tryptamine> i'd restart and get that printer test screen thing
<genii2> jann Hmm I am thinking, yes, but no immediate glaring thing to do comes to mind
<ivan> hi everyone
<genii2> jann pls at commandline just type in only: sudo sensors
<jann> ok
<jann> "Can't access procfs/sysfs file"
<genii2> jann If there is much output from that please put in pastebin
<genii2> jann OK, let me think then :)
<jann> "Unable to find i2c bus information;"
<sampo-> Does not work, I need to change to Debian
<jann> right know i notice that once it worked a little further, it detected like three things that i then added to /etc/modules
<cap|com> can somebody please tell me where i can set the distance (horizontal and vertical) between the icons on the "desktop" of the kde?
<genii2> jann OK. Please do: sudo apt-get --purge remove lm-sensors && sudo apt-get install lm-sensors          then, reboot and see if just the command  sudo sensors      gives a more satifactory result
<jann> ok
<wilman> is wirreles internet easy to establish with kubuntu
<genii2> !libsensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libsensors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jann> genii2: still the same. what does "For older kernels, make sure you have done 'modprobe i2c-proc'!" mean?
<genii2> jann Odd. Plase report result of  uname -r
<jann> 2.6.17-10-generic
<jann> "For 2.6 kernels, make sure you have mounted sysfs and libsensors was compiled with sysfs support!"
<genii2> jann Then you do not have the older kernel which this means, however it appears you need to at this point manually insert into /etc/modules  the name  i2c-proc
<stdin> genii2: make sure that module exists, I can't find it on my system
<genii2> jann Please at command-line do:   modprobe -l i2c-proc
<jann> ok
<genii2> -l  is lowercase L not numeral one
<jann> doesnt change...
<stdin> not found then
<genii2> jann So there is no reporting back the location of the module withat name.
<jann> hmm
<genii2> jann Pls do   sudo apt-cache search i2c-proc
<jann> nothing !?
<genii2> jann 1 moment, I am contemplating the source of this
<jann> ok
<genii2> stdin I think uncommenting/additions in sources.list ... your opinion?
<stdin> genii2: I have all the sources enabled, I can't find it
<genii2> alright more research seems needed
<genii2> !i2c-proc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i2c-proc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !find i2c-proc
<ubotu> Package/file i2c-proc does not exist in edgy
<genii2> Well, normally "older kernels" refers to anything of versions 2.4 and below, previous to udev and devfs for instance
<stdin> that's my understanding too, genii2
<sinthetek> heya, i've been having this problem ever since i upgraded from dapper to edgy... for some reason upon boot kdm doesn't start properly...
<TheGateKeeper> doesn't exist in dapper either
<sinthetek> i have been logging in remotely on the rare occaisions when my sister needs to reboot and running /etc/init.d/kdm restart and it works fine
<genii2> So my thinking in this matter is that this is a module which was superceded by some other thing for instance acpid  or so
<sinthetek> just for some reason when the system for boots it ends up on a blank screen with nothing on it
<sinthetek> (alt+f7 show nothing, either)
<sinthetek> any idea if this is a known problem with edgy with via integrated video or anything?
<stdin> sinthetek: I have no clue why that happens, but, as a workaround, you can add "/etc/init.d/kdm restart" to /etc/rc.local
<sinthetek> i cannot figure out why it would work fine when i run the kdm script but not when the system runs it itself
<stdin> sinthetek: rc.local get run at the end of the boot sequence, so it should work
<sinthetek> stdin: true that
<genii2> jann The original intent of putting lm-sensors   and so on was to vary the cpu fan, yes?
<jann> genii2: right
<sinthetek> yeah... unless it needs to be input from a tty or something maybe
<sinthetek> :P
<sinthetek> that is the only diff really i can think between system running it and a user running it
<genii2> jann So let me search for some suitable other method. AFK a short while
<jann> ok, thanks a lot
<sinthetek> but yeah, i will try that one, i didn't think of that
<stdin> sinthetek: next time it fails, take a look at /vat/log/Xorg.0.log for errors (before you restart kdm)
<sinthetek> thanks
<sinthetek> oki
<sinthetek> i will keep that in mind as well
<sinthetek> thanks a lot
<stdin> good luck :)
<Rythan> Is Kubuntu using static libraries for it's Firefox install? (Fiesty)  Or, how would I be ble to find this out?
<stdin> Rythan: I don't know, but I doubt it, or the package would be massive
<stdin> default for most packages it to use shared libraries
<nikolas_> hi
<genii2> jann Please do: sudo apt-get install powernowd
<genii2> !powernowd
<ubotu> powernowd: control cpu speed and voltage using 2.6 kernel interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-1ubuntu6 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Rythan> stdin: Hmmm ... trying to get something to work that relies on using the gecko engine in a tab (RSSOwl)
<Rythan> It doesn't embed the page, but, rather opens a Firefox window
<jann> genii2: done
<jann> now i just start it?
<Deez> inside Konqueror, How do I open a new page from the search bar? e.g., in Firefox, if I hold down the ALT key and then press enter inside the search bar, I would like a new tab to show up... is this possible?
<genii2> jann I believe first we must go to /etc/default   and look for a file named powernowd   or so
<Ace_NoOne> hmm... now that I've installed Kubuntu, I wanna show it off to a friend coming over tonight; what do I need to play videos (not sure which codec)?
<SSJ> Deez:CTRL+Enter seems to work here.
<genii2> jann Do you see it there? Or one obviously belonging to that program
<Deez> SSJ, Awesome find, thank you very much!
<jann> nope
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Ace_NoOne> thx stdin
<SSJ> Deez:Your welcome :)
<Deez> :)
<jann> genii2: do i make a file?
<genii2> jann please put into pastebin results of:  sudo ls -ld /etc/default/*
<jann> ok
<genii2> jann Not quite yet but perhaps :)
<stdin> Rythan: try searching for gecko in apt (apt-cache search gecko)
<lupine_85> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lupine_85> depends on the video, really :D
<Rythan> stdin: Okay
<cap|com> Ace_NoOne: try downloading the codec package for your distribution from http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html and unpack it. then read readme for further installation instructions
<Ace_NoOne> that sounds easier :D
<jann> genii2: http://pastebin.com/852708
<genii2> jann Thank you i will return shortly
<stdin> Ace_NoOne: no, it doesn't :p
<JakubS> anybody knows if there is a video card that support h264 acceleration and hdtv output under linux?
<Ace_NoOne> d:
<Xbehave> !webcams
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<stdin> JakubS: you may get better luck finding an answer in ##linux than here
<JakubS> ok, thanks
<genii2> jann There are 3 possibly relevant files. the first 2 which begin "acpi" and the one which I would like you to pastebin the contents of, apmd
<JakubS> i don't have too much hope though as extensive googling revealed rather sad state of things
<JakubS> even "great" nvidia linux support is practically limited to 3d
<cap|com> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<genii2> jann You can put the file into kate for cut/paste purposes    by        kdesu kate    then open the appropriate file
<jann> genii2: http://pastebin.com/852711 (apmd)
<genii2> jann thank you
<genii2> jann Nothing to set there, it is well. Next :)   in this case acpi-support
<Ace_NoOne> btw: whenever I boot up Kubuntu, it says "laptop lid is closed" - which obviously it ain't, cuz I can read that!
<jann> ok
<jann> genii2: http://pastebin.com/852714 (acpi-support)
<genii2> jann :)
<genii2> jann The absolute last line in that file - please change   ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=false to read instead  ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=true
<genii2> jann Please use whichever editor in sudo or equivelent to do this
<genii2> jann Then lastly the file acpi in the pastebin
<jann> ok, done
<jann> theres just acpid
<genii2> jann Well, yes, the remaining one beginning with "acpi"
<Ace_NoOne> in the Adept Installer, pretty much all list items are grayed out for me - why is that?
<jann> ok ;)
<kzs> hello
<jann> genii2: http://pastebin.com/852717 (acpid)
<kzs> im new in kubunut
<kzs> kubuntu
<binks> can anyone tell me how to change the theme once i installed beryl
<kzs> i can't use java chat pages.
<stdin> !java | kzs
<ubotu> kzs: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<kzs> i installed a sun java (apt-get install sun-jvaj5-jre)
<jann> kzs: did you check http://wiki.kubuntuusers.de/Java ?
<kzs> but the firefox can't see that.
<nathan_> kzs -  is the java plugin in you firefox dircetory
<jann> sorry, german...
<genii2> jann This file looks correct. If you read the comments, you can see which features you can selectively choose. For the moment I would change the "all"  at the bottom to "fan" and then save.
<stdin> binks: Kmenu -> Settings -> Emerald Theme Manager (or just right click the beryl icon and click Emerald Theme Manager)
<kzs> thx i prob
<stdin> kzs: you need to install sun-java5-plugin too
<jann> genii2: ok, done
<binks> i can see the themes but how do i activate one
<nathan_> Is there away to load ndiswrapper at boot?
<stdin> just click it, binks
<genii2> jann a moment as I consider if other things need to be done before we attempt a reboot :)
<binks> nothing happens
<jann> genii2: shoul i uncomment "#MODULES="battery ac processor button fan thermal"?
<Ace_NoOne> help! I cannot install anything because all list items in the Add/Remove dialog are grayed out
<stdin> binks: do you have beryl running?
<binks> stdin beryl and xgl working ok but just cant change theme doesnt change
<kzs> yes you are the best
<genii2> jann No, do not uncomment that line. Merely change the word "all" to read "fan" in the uncommented line just below there
<jann> ok
<binks> yes the effects work and cube rotates
<stdin> binks: try double clicking one, when I click on one, the theme changes (takes a sec tho)
<binks> i seem to be stuck with pink nice but not for me
<jann> genii2: anything else or reboot?
<genii2> jann OK, we are ready now to attempt a restart. After restart please do a :  sudo ls /proc/acpi/fan/       and report if it contains anything
<binks> stdin no nothing happens trust me lol
<stdin> binks: what version of beryl have you got?
<stdin> and where from?
<jann> genii2: ok, reboot
<binks> stdin how do i find that out
<genii2> !gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 733 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<stdin> binks: in konsole type "beryl --version"
<binks> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<pete_> hi
<binks> core 0.1.4
<pete_> how d I shutdown xserver
<pete_> do*
<binks> ctr alt backspace
<binks> sorry stopx
<pete_> what!? no term command! thankyou!
<stdin> pete_: what do you want to shutdown X for?
<pete_> to install gfx driver
<jann> genii2: doesnt contain anything
<stdin> binks: that's was the version I had (before i got 0.1.5) it worked here
<genii2> jann OK, thank you. I need to think again now LOL
<jann> :)
<stdin> pete_: logout, then in the menu on the login screen, choose "Restart X server"
<stdin> easy :p
<pete_> thanks
<genii2> jann does ls /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/     produce any result?
<jann> nope :(
<genii2> jann Please pastebin results of  ls -lR /proc/acpi
<binks> ok biab need to take kids to grandads for night looooool beer beeer
<genii2> binks have one for me :)
<jann> genii2: http://pastebin.com/852733
<stdin> I just found a way for you to get a theme working, binks
<stdin> timing is everything you know
<stdin> :P
<binks> ok still here
<stdin> oh :)
<binks> kids getting toys to take stdin
<binks> ok how do i do it
<binks> or will it take a while if so ill do it in about 15 mins when i get back
<genii2> jann please do: sudo apt-get install acpitool
<stdin> binks: just copy the theme to ~/.emerald/theme/, like this: cp /usr/share/emerald/themes/Pinx/* ~/.emerald/theme
<stdin> should then update itself
<genii2> !acpitool
<ubotu> acpitool: a small, convenient command-line ACPI client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-1 (edgy), package size 32 kB, installed size 128 kB
<jann> genii2: ok, done
<binks> cheers ill give it ago in 15 mins
<genii2> !kpowersave
<ubotu> kpowersave: frontend to powersave for setting user specific policies. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2-2ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 3216 kB, installed size 4984 kB
<genii2> !powersave
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powersave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* genii2 grumbles
<pete_> hi again, ctrl-alt-backspace seems to restart xserve, I need to shut it down to console so I can rum the nvidia gfx driver installer
<pete_> i used a term command in ubuntu but have forget it, anyone help?
<genii2> !info powersave
<ubotu> Package powersave does not exist in any distro I know
<fdoving> !info powersaved
<ubotu> powersaved: power management daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.14.0-2ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 429 kB, installed size 2084 kB
<genii2> fdoving :) ty
<pete_> !info shutdown xserver
<ubotu> Package shutdown does not exist in edgy
<fdoving> you're welcome.
<fdoving> there is also 'guidance-power-manager'
<fdoving> !info guidance-power-manager
<ubotu> Package guidance-power-manager does not exist in any distro I know
<stdin> pete_: press ctrl-alt-f1 (to switch to console), login and use "sudo /etc/inti.d/kdm stop" to stop the X server (replace stop with start to restart it)
<fdoving> !info kde-guidance-powermananger
<ubotu> Package kde-guidance-powermananger does not exist in any distro I know
<pete_> stdin; thanks mate
<stdin> :)
<genii2> fdoving I am having some time with cpu fan control on jann's machine thru acpi so far
<fdoving> genii2: ok.
<genii2> jann Did you have previously say Windows XP which properly tuned the fan?
<genii2> (trying to know if bios acpi or so is active)
<jann> actually i think it was working (more or less) with kubuntu. since a couple of days it doesnt stop
<jann> in win xp i'm not sure.
<claudius> hi... is here somewhere a german channel?
<lupine_85> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<genii2> !de
<jann> i think it was on a lot, but not always
<claudius> THX
<genii2> jann OK, please edit with sudo privelege the /etc/default/acpid   file and revert to "all" the line which was changed to "fan"
<pete_> that kdm stop command said command not found, perhaps I did not copy correctly? Any chance you could repete?
<jann> ok genii2
<stdin> pete_: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<genii2> jann 1 moment please I need to look for something
<pete_> ah init, not inti.. opps
<jann> ok, i'll wait
<pete_> thanks again
<stdin> np
<genii> locate drivers/acpi
<genii> Bah wrong console
<pete_> the installer says it needs the gcc package, how do I get this?
<genii> <-- genii/genii2 jann pls do:   sudo updatedb && locate drivers/acpi |grep fan and tell if a result :)
<genii> <- going to other box as genii2
<stdin> pete_: install build-essential
<stdin> from adept or apt-get
<jann> genii: /lib/modules/2.6.17-10-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/fan.ko
<genii2> jann Sorry if confusing, I have 2 computers here and on this channel with both, but they are spaced far apart in the office
<pete_> thanks
<stdin> np
<jann> ok, np
<genii2> jann pls now:  sudo lsmod |grep fan
<Deez> is it possible to configure shortcuts in Konqueror against my mouse?
<jann> genii2: fan 6020 1
<genii2> jann So it seems that the low-level hardware drivers for the power management are ok, and that for instance the fan driver is loaded currently.
<jann> ok, good :)
<genii2> jann Please do a sudo ls /proc/acpi/fan/* and report if anything
<pete_> I typed "install build-essential" and it says "mssing destination file operand after 'build-essential'"
<jann> genii2: ls: /proc/acpi/fan/*: No such file or directory
<stdin> pete_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<sitwa> who
<genii2> jann I would say it is not finding a fan in particular that it knows about, even though the driver is loaded
<jann> thats strange
<genii2> jann At this point 2 fans should be present in that dir ... 1 for cpu and 1 for chassis
<jann> i.e. it cant comunicate with the fans?
<genii2> jann Yes, all the appropriate low-level drivers are in place and so on but it cannot see anything on the system it recognises as a fan
<genii2> (specifically on the acpi subsystem)
<jann> hmm, any ideas?
<genii2> jann I am considering :)
<superkirbyartist> Anyone can help me with D-Link Wireless Card please?  It is not detected
<genii2> jann Well, at this point I am thinking some power management frontend stuff as I was looking at previously may give some direct way. For instance  some program as kpowersaved or gkrellm
<jann> genii2: but kpowersafe is just for the power control right? i think it has nothing to do with the fan.
<yotux> Sory i am new to KDE how do I enable screensavers
<genii2> jann Well, normally for instance you would desire to throttle the fan when cpu is cool and boost fan when cpu is hot for instance, which would be set through such program as one mentioned above
<jann> yotux: right click on desktop -> configure desktop (or something like that)
<genii2> jann also other things such as temperature thresholds on cpu for turning fan on/off and when to throttle cpu itself and other things of this nature generally useful to conserve battery life on a laptop
<yotux> jann -- Thank you for some reason I thought that is would be under system settings
<jann> no problem yotux
<stdin> yotux: it's there too
<yotux> I didn't see it i did look around a lot
<stdin> system settings > desktop
<stdin> then un screensaver
<stdin> in*
<yotux> Makes sense i was looking under look and feel for some gui Icon
<yotux> Thankz for the help everyone
<stdin> you're welcome yotux
<jann> genii2: i tried sensors-detect again and now it gives me two devices: i2c-i801 and eeprom
<yotux> I'm running fiesty to learn how to fix ubuntu the hard way
<buz> hi
<stdin> feisty is being quite stable for me
<buz> my katapult stupped working all of sudden
<yotux> Same here
<superkirbyartist> How do we start PCMCIA in Ubuntu?
<buz> it's still loaded and appears in tray, but doesnt react to alt-space anymore
<yotux> the network managaer doesn't Work for me :(
<genii2> jann Alright, just for fun, add to the bottom of /etc/modules, each on it's own line and in this order:      i2c-i801       and then of course       eeprom
<buz> superkirbyartist: should load automatically when you pop in a card
<genii2> (kdesu or equiv of course)
<superkirbyartist> buz well it doesn't
<buz> what does dmesg say
<genii2> jann Also please do sudo lsmod | i2c-i801
<genii2> as well same but ...| eeprom
<stdin> grep ^^^
<genii2> sorry, |yes, I need caffeine :)
<jann> genii2: do i leave i2c-proc in /etc/modules?
<genii2> stdin Thanks
<stdin> :)
<genii2> jann No, please remove it
<jann> genii2: bash: i2c-i801: command not found
<stdin> jann: add grep after the |
<jann> ok
<genii2> jann Yes, I know, please adjust to    sudo lsmod | grep i2c-i801
<stdin> and before i2c-i801 and eeprom
<jann> done
<genii2> jann I am tired and stdin is quality-control manager LOL
<stdin> heh
<genii2> jann Did that command show as with fan a result?
<jann> no, it didnt show nothing
<fuel> hi how do i add dvd repository in adept manager?
<jann> :)
<fuel> i am using kubuntu 6.10
<genii2> jann OK, then please do:  sudo modprobe i2c-i801
<jann> genii2, stdin: sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools ?
<jann> ok
<jann> genii2: done (wirh eeprom too)
<genii2> did this complete with success?
<genii2> Ah, good :)
<jann> didnt say anything
<angasule> is there a kubunt-dev channel?
<genii2> jann Now... does again    sudo ls /proc/acpi/fan/*      have any result?
<jann> genii2: ls: /proc/acpi/fan/*: No such file or directory (still)
<chuen> Hi. My sound card is working OK, but I can't play any MP3's in any of the media players (( can play tracks from a CD in drive though). Any clues please?
<pete_> how do I install kernel sourse code?
<fdoving> !mp3 | chuen
<fuel> how do i add dvd repositories in kubuntu ?
<ubotu> chuen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BluesKaj> Howdy all ! :)
<stdin> fuel: open konsole (Kmenu -> System -> Konsole) and type in "sudo apt-cdrom add"
<chuen> thx obuto
<jann> genii2: would sudo /etc/init.d/module-init-tools be the next step?
<genii2> jann I am beginning to get frustrated at this point :)
<stdin> fuel: you'll need to enter you password, and make sure you have the CD/DVD in the drive
<jann> i'm sorry, its ok if you wanna stop...
<genii2> jann Well, it is as good as any other thing I imagine, to try at this stage
<fdoving> jann, genii2, what is the problem? (short version)
<pete_> stdin: how do I install kernel sourse code?
<yotux> Have another question is there a way to install nvida drivers from source
<genii2> fdoving He can't control the fan on his laptop from running full tilt all the time
<fuel> well its scanning the disk.............do i need to do this every time i want to install from the dvd?
<fuel> stdin : thanks :)
<fdoving> genii2: what laptop?
<stdin> pete_: either search for "linux-source" in adept, or just: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<pete_> thankyou so much
<genii2> fdoving What make/model you mean?
<fdoving> genii2: yes.
<genii2> fdoving You know, it escaped me to ask
<jann> fdoving: well, i dont really know, its mixed stuff
<stdin> fuel: that just adds the dvd to the list of package sources, adept will use the dvd when it can now
<fuel> stdin : ok :)
<jann> it says "sarasota"
<fdoving> jann: can you please post the output of the two console commands 'lshw' and 'lspci' to http://rafb.net/paste ?
<genii2> fdoving I'll take this opportunity to go grab a coffee and return :)
<jann> fdoving: sure
<genii2> jann I will be back
<stdin> jann: you may have to install lshw
<jann> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/ErodJu98.html (lshw)
<jann> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/6QOROZ92.html (lspci)
<Xbehave> if u have windows drivers for a device can you do anything to help it work under Kubuntu?
<stdin> Xbehave: afaik you can only do that for a wireless card using ndiswrapper, and only on some. not other hardware
<Xbehave> thx
<hanso> hey. I tried gentoo and there was a program where I could login with another user in a window when currently logged on as another user. anyone know of the program?
<ayeizajedi> evening all
<stdin> hanso: you mean like xserver-xephyr ?
<stdin> !info xserver-xephyr
<ubotu> xserver-xephyr: Nested X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1463 kB, installed size 3768 kB
<ayeizajedi> i have a inspiron 9400 with ati mobility x1400, cant get the resolution correct (currently at 1024x768) or the 3D, anyone able to help ?
<hanso> stdin: no it was a simple name like Xterm (I know that's another prog)
<stdin> hanso: it's xnest, but xserver-xephyr is a replacement for it, tho you can still use xnest
<fdoving> jann: can you also provide the output of 'lsmod' ?
<jann> sure
<pete_> the nvidia driver install says even ater I apt-get install linux-source, it cannot find the source tree for my currently installed kernel?!
<stdin> !info xnest
<ubotu> xnest: Nested X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.1.1-0ubuntu12 (edgy), package size 1295 kB, installed size 3436 kB
<jann> fdoving: http://rafb.net/p/ZoHsHz21.html (lsmod)
<ayeizajedi> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ayeizajedi> does the howto ^^ work for ati mobility cards ?
<lupine_85> pete_: you want linux-headers
<stdin> pete_: you don't need the whole source for that, just install linux-headers
<pete_> ahh, thanks guys
<fuel> is kdevelop not included with the kubuntu dvd ?
<lupine_85> !info kdevelop edgy
<ubotu> kdevelop: An IDE for Unix/X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 7894 kB, installed size 24892 kB
<lupine_85> hm, probably not
<lupine_85> one wonders why it isn't in main
<lupine_85> *buntu has far too little emphasis on developers :/
<stdin> fuel: no, it's in the universe repository, and the DVD only has the main repository
<fuel> well suse distributes kde development files with the dvd
<fuel> oh
<fdoving> jann: what speed is it running at? (cat /proc/cpuinfo)
<fuel> so it is to be installed online?
<stdin> yes
<fuel> well qt designer is provided with the dvd
<fuel> ok
<jann> fdoving: cpu MHz: 600.000
<fdoving> jann: so, cpu is running at the lowest possible speed, with the fan at full speed.
<jann> seems so
<pete_> "linux headers has no installation candidate"? I remeber somthing about uname-r or somthing
<stdin> pete_: try: sudo apt-get install linux-heders-`uname -r`
<fdoving> jann: what does 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points' return?
<pete_> :D
<stdin> had that ready just in case :p
<pete_> lol
<chuen> Hi, I can't locate libxine-extracodecs in Adept. Should it be there by default?
<pete_> *bows down in wanes world not worthy guesture*
<stdin> !mp2 | chuen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !mp3 | chuen
<ubotu> chuen: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jann> fdoving: i think i managed to configure lm-sensors (with sensors-detect). but sensors gives me "Can't access procfs/sysfs file"
<jann> fdoving: No such file or directory
* genii2 sips a coffee
<chuen>  what's "!mp3 | chuen" ?
<stdin> chuen: it gives you the link that tell you how to install codecs
<Minataku> Morning, genii2
<Minataku> lol
<Jucato> :O
<stdin> chuen: you need to enable multiverse before you can install libxine-extracodecs
<Jucato> there are 2 genii's?
<chuen> I'm being dumb, stdin, but where do I enter that?
<Minataku> At the moment there are
<chuen> in shell?
<genii2> fdoving for anything other than /proc/apci/fan   to have some valid things, he needs to rehup since in /etc/default/apcid   I had him put only at first a safe setting of "fan" instead of "all". It has been reverted now to "all" but no restart of that subsystem etc
<Jucato> !multiverse | chuen
<ubotu> chuen: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<genii2> Minataku Good morning :)
<chuen> ok I'll read.
<chuen> rtfm
<chuen> :)
<stdin> now genii/genii2 is back, it's time for me to get some coffee :p
<chuen> Gotta start somewhere and all that.
<genii2> Jucato I have 2 computers spaced far apart here, one is a no gui server, which is genii then this windoze box so that i can use FF easily etc and as genii2 here :)
<Jucato> aaah
<Jucato> thought one was a clone
<Jucato> err.. I mean ghost :)
<genii> Jucato Nope
<genii2> :)
<Jucato> :P
<jann> genii, fdoving: i'm getting tired. are you still thinkin about that problem? if not, i might leave...
<pete_> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r' gave an error; "cannot find package 'uname -r'. did I copy the command properly?
<lupine_85> pete: ` not '
<lupine_85> if you can't tell the difference, use $(uname -r)
<pete_> ` thanks
<genii2> jann I have just returned. To make the changes done in the /etc/default/acpid   file to take effect I would please ask to reboot and return here one last time
<fdoving> jann: i'm thinking.. but i suggest comming back once someone with a centrino laptop is around to help, I don't have any similar hardware to test on. that leaves me to searching google.
<genii2> jann If you feel too tired that is OK, I understand
<genii2> fdoving Yes, I;m in a similar boat
<jann> genii2: ok, ill reboot and come back
<genii2> jann Thank you :)
<jann> thank _you_ :)
<fdoving> jann: i did however find https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ticket/1174
<fdoving> they have the same problem.
<fdoving> looks like..
<fdoving> I can control the fan-trigger temps as parameters to the module controlling the fan.
<jann> fdoving: found that too, but i dont even get to the point of having the temperature displayed...
<fdoving> not sure how that works on centrinos.
<jann> ok, reboot
<fuel> how do i install kdevelop ??
<fuel> through repositories.......i mean
<genii2> fdoving there is here :  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41927    where there is a short script to force values to those areas, but he has not the thermal zone subdirs in /proc/apci   and so on
<stdin> fuel: you need to enable the universe repository
<stdin> !universe | fuel
<ubotu> fuel: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<genii2> fdoving And that the pastebins which you had him do showed nowhere there be some obvious apci device on the bus leads me to think somehow it has been reset possiobly in bios
<stdin> genii2: when you're on your win box, do you use shh to access the linux one, or just run across to it?
<genii2> stdin both LOL
<stdin> :p
<jann> genii2, fdoving: what was i gonna do now?
<genii2> stdin I am using ssh to run the things i am working on and then go over to the other to do menial crap like type in the irc screen, do some apt-cahe search and so on
<fuel> i enabled universal repositories.........yet adept does not get any results
<stdin> genii2: you can use screen to open the ssh session on the win box, and you can use apt-cache over ssh too :p
<genii2> jann Well, my current hope is that the changes made to /etc/default/apcid   along with insertion of various modules to the /etc/modules has let the system understand the cpu has a temperature control region and that a fan is attached LOL
<jann> :)
<jann> how do i check that again?
<fdoving> fuel: did you update the packages index?
<genii2> jann Sooooo ... to the old     ls /proc/acpi/fan/*
<stdin> fuel: did you update adept after, by clicking on the "Fetch Updates" button ?
<jann> genii2: nope...
<stdin> jann: have you tried using the sensors-detect command to detect the hardware monitoring  chips?
<fdoving> jann: what about 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature' ?
<genii2> jann OK. how about ls /proc/apci/thermal_zone
<genii2> fdoving Heh :)
<jann> fdoving: nope, neither...
<jann> genii2: nope
<jann> :(
<genii2> jann As I was speculating to fdoving during your reboot, since all the system queries that were pastebinned show no sign of some acpi device, I am beginning to think that somehow in the bios of the machine it got reset somehow. Eg: dying cmos battery or some other way
<jann> ok, that sounds like it sucks
<fdoving> genii2: well.. the cpu needs to support acpi, it's not a separate device. 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' - look for acpi in the flags row.
<jann> genii2, fdoving: this is the sensors-detect output: http://pastebin.com/852781
<fdoving> jann: can you also provide the output of 'dmesg' - when you're at it.
<genii2> At any rate, I do not believe it would do any harm to enter your bios if you know the key combo and check for some setting like that.
<jann> http://pastebin.com/852784 (dmesg)
<fdoving> jann: also, in therminal go to /proc/acpi, and do a 'ls', is there anything at all?
<jann> fdoving: alarm  dsdt  embedded_controller  event  fadt  fan  info  power_resource  processor  sleep  thermal_zone  wakeup
<genii2> fdoving Well, he has the skeleton dirs that /etc/apcid and related ones create. but not populated
<fdoving> jann: can you go into themal_zone dir, and do 'ls' ?
<genii2>  rather /etc/default/apcid  and so on
<jann> nothing in there
<jann> guys, i think i'll give up for the moment. i have some stuff to do
<fuel> here is my sources.list . Please tell me if anything is wrong with it....... i am trying to install kdevelop :( http://pastebin.com/852788
<jann> thanks a lot, youre really pacient...
<genii2> jann I think during the second part of sensors-detect  the option Selective instead of YES may be more productive
<fdoving> jann: ok, as i suggested, please come back sometime when someone with a similar processor is around. i'm useless at these things.
<jann> genii2: then i'm asked for stuff i dont know...
<jann> ok fdoving, thanks
<genii2> jann Ah, OK then :)
<vidar_> so guys, were is the embedded terminal in Konq? I miss it so much :(
<constantine-xvi> would anyone know if amaroK works with MTP players?
<jann> bye!
<vidar_> and the "Go" menu
<fdoving> fuel: nothing wrong with it. 'sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kdevelop'
<fdoving> vidar_: i belive 'f8' is set to open the terminal. atleast I have it set to that.. not 100% sure if that's the default or not.
<JosefK> vidar_: F4
<genii2> Damn and I was getting ready for round 3 with the apci :)
<genii2> Fresh coffee n everything
<JosefK> ohh, F8 for embedded, F4 for external
<fdoving> vidar_: http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<vidar_> JosefK: not open terminal window, I meant the embedded terminal like is in Kate
<JosefK> vidar_: indeed, F8 for that
<vidar_> thanks
<stdin> vidar_: there is one in kate
<vidar_> stdin: I know, and in my own compiled version of kde had a button to access the embedded terminal in konq as well, and it had a "Go" menu list
<stdin> well Kubuntu != stock KDE
<genii2> Anyone used preseed files to do automated installs? The examples in mine when uncommented to create a default user and so on do not take.
<Dr_willis> The KUBUNTU faq mentions some profiles/options to get kubuntu more like the stock kde.
<Dr_willis> and theres some packages in the repos also that add in some of the default kde stuff also.
<fdoving> vidar_: that's the link i gave you. http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<vidar_> we would kubuntu remove very useful interface features? I thought it was meant to be userfriendly
<vidar_> fdoving: yes thank you
<genii2> While i realize that a late_command   solution may be able to do this, I want to dynamically alter the created usernames from the dhcp server into the preseed incrementing them in a sane fashion
<BluesKaj> how does one get java to work in FF ? , there's no *.so file that i can use in the FFplugins
<Dr_willis> i have a 'go' menu list item. :)
<StingRay> Hi. Can somebody tell me if rc.local is executed by root?
<stdin> BluesKaj: install sun-java5-jre and sun-java5-plugin
<Dr_willis> now the menus seem a bit cluttered with the extra stuff heh.
<fuel> 27% [Connecting to archive.canonical.com (1.0.0.0)]  [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)] 
<stdin> StingRay: yes
<fuel> i am getting this while trying sudo apt-get update
<StingRay> Thank you, stdin!
<fuel> 1.0.0.0 ?
<genii2> Ip of 1.0.0.0 indicates DNS error
<fuel> damn
<BluesKaj> stdin, I installed the jre
<vidar_> I stoped using konq as the the web browser of choice after I switched to kubuntu
<stdin> BluesKaj: and the sun-java5-plugin package ??
<genii2> fuel Is your IP on that box statically assigned or dhcp?
<BluesKaj> is the plugin part od jre ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: yes
<fuel> its not dhcp........ i suppose i am in a lan.......
<stdin> BluesKaj: it's not in the jre package
<fuel> behind NAT
<BluesKaj> ok stdin , thx I'll check it out
<genii2> fuel You need to then put at least temporarily in /etc/resolv.conf   some sort of nameserver    entry
<stdin> BluesKaj: all you have to do is install sun-java5-plugin package, the restart FF, and it will work :)
<genii2> fuel Since it seems unable to locate one or it was not assigned at the time the network info was entered
<fuel> ok ok i will configure it
<stdin> fuel: dose your NAT assign your IP address, or is it static?
<fuel> it is static
<fuel> and i also have my nameserver ips
<vidar_> klik://skype does this work in your setup?
<stdin> fuel: you can set up the nameservers in system settings
<fuel> ok i will do it
<genii2> or just insert them to /etc/network/interfaces in the appropriate section of whatever adapter it's using
<BluesKaj> yup, stdin just dl'd it , gonna install now
<stdin> vidar_: no, but I don't have klik installed
<stdin> vidar_: besides, this page tells you how to install skype https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<Dr_willis> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.4a-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 327 kB, installed size 1064 kB
<judgen> !info unarj
<ubotu> Package unarj does not exist in any distro I know
<judgen> !info arj
<ubotu> arj: archiver for .arj files. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.22-2 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 480 kB
<GrahamA> 'lo
<judgen> god i love kde
<judgen> soo very adaptable
<GrahamA> Howso?
<GrahamA> To anything in particular?
<judgen> and so very customizable
<GrahamA> Amen.
<powerfox> Hi! I have a problem with graphical installation. After getting cuctom disk editing (custom disk table) I have an enpty white cilinder. But kubuntu works correctly with my SATA. Now I've used edgy Live-CD
<judgen> the ease of changing window behaviurs is a good example
<GrahamA> powerfox: What's the problem?
<sivaji> is there any command to stop currently runnig process
<powerfox> I can not choose the partitions
<powerfox> Becouse I have only empty cilinder, but not my partitions
<eddel> Good morning.  I made the mistake of syncing my Palm under the Kontact app and now have double calendar, addressbook, ... entries.  Would be a nice excuse to play with some kde/qt and scripting bindings, but I could do with a kickstart. Is there an example somewhere about how to inspect addressbook, contacts, ... from Perl/Python/Ruby?
<stdin> sivaji: yes, you can use the pidof command to get the PID of a precess (pidof bash), then use kill <PID> to kill it (kill 1234). or you can use killall to kill a process by name (killall bash)
<Tido> is it me or does kde run a little faster than gnome?
<judgen> Tido:  it does
<stdin> KDE = da bom :p
<judgen> uses less memory too Tido
<Tido> good, I think I made the right choice
<Tido> certainly looks better
<judgen> what is the name of the graphical imagemounter for kde?
<BluesKaj> stdin, I have to upgrade JRE to 1.5.0-10-1.1 vers , do I have to remove the older version first ?
<powerfox> May I update my dapper from edgy descktop CD?
<judgen> powerfox: yes
<sivaji_> yes powerfox apt-get update
<stdin> BluesKaj: is the update from adept?
<stdin> powerfox: you can upgrade to edgy from the alternate CD, not the desktop one
<BluesKaj> no I from the debian pkgs
<genii2> !acpi_sbs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi_sbs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii2> !acpi-sbs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi-sbs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii2> hmm
<BluesKaj> no stdin, from the debian pkgs
<Tido> is beryl easy to install/uninstall?
<lupine_85> Tido: depends :p
<stdin> BluesKaj: then you don't need to uninstall first
<lupine_85> see wiki.beryl-project.org
<Polly_Morf> Anyone know what the previous nvidie-driver version number was?
<Tido> thanks lupine_85
<lupine_85> complexity increases dramatically if you use the fglrx drivers
<stdin> Tido: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl
<vidar_> how is it to install on intel chip?
<BluesKaj> ok thx stdin
<ubuntu_> how to change the default kubuntu theme to a normal one
<stdin> I have intel intergrated, beryl with AIGLX works GREAT! :D
<vidar_> stdin: which intel?
<judgen> ubuntu_: just use kcontrol
<stdin> vidar_: 845G
<vidar_> ok
<Schuenemann> how can I test if my microphone is working?
<stdin> vidar_: aiglx works on any intel tho
<ubuntu_> i don't need to use the kubuntu theme..i need to use  the kde version of theme
<vidar_> I have 915GM
<vidar_> ok
<vidar_> good to know
<stdin> vidar_: yeah, it will work fine
* Rob-West is now awake
<dgdh25s_> exit
<sivaji_> i got real player 10 in home dir i want this to appear in kmenu->multimedia
<Schuenemann> right click multimedia
<Schuenemann> then edit
<stdin> vidar_: if you are interested look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingBeryl for installing beryl
<ubuntu_> will beryl work with 256 mb ram ..and..trident card
<wimpies> Hi all.  I want to listen to a radio station who transmits from a web pagen using mms:// protocol.
<Tido> should I use xgl or AIGLX?
<wimpies> I am using firefox and have installaed mplayerplugin and it works but I am unable to seek in the stream.  Windows allows this.  Is there a fix ?
<stdin> sivaji_: how to install real player: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<vidar_> stdin: so much to do, so little time :)
<Schuenemann> seek the stream? but isn't it real time?
<stdin> vidar_: I know the feeling :p
<stdin> Tido: what graphics card/chip do you have ?
<wimpies> schuenemann : no it is a recording from an older transmission
<vidar_> stdin: that is why I migrated to kubuntu, my job and education just didnt tolerate all the geekyness anymore
<vidar_> :>
<stdin> :P
<Tido> stdin: it's a laptop with intel builtin (so obviously not great :p)
<stdin> Tido: use AIGLX then, it's better than XGL
<Tido> ok, thanks!
<stdin> np :)
<vidar_> stdin: how is your performance with all the glory?
<stdin> vidar_: it works great, the system it slightly slower with beryl enabled, but not by much, and this PC os more than 5 years old
<vidar_> great
<vidar_> what the hell lets give it a shot
<stdin> vidar_: as a tip, you can add a line line "VideoRam        65536" to the xorg.conf to get the chip to use 64MB RAM as video RAM
<stdin> ^^ in the " Section "Device" " part
<stdin> (you can make it less than 64MB too, 32768 is 32MB for example
<vidar_> stdin: Thank you! I totally forgot to do that when I moved to kubuntu
<stdin> :)
<vidar_> xorg.conf was actually the only thing the installer didnt completely do all of the borging configurations for me
<stdin> well I used the alternate installer, and It let me set it up as I wanted it :)
* vidar_ just learned about the alternate installer this minute
<stdin> I think I had to change the debconf priority tho
<stdin> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<stdin> for being a good bot:
<stdin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<stdin> :)
<vidar_> haha
<lupine_85> "expert" my buttocks :p
<yelonek> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stdin> lupine_85: you can get "expert" if you change the debconf priority
<genii2> !ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<yelonek> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<yelonek> !portwine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about portwine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii2> !sherry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sherry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii2> hmm
<judgen> !info kfuseiso
<ubotu> Package kfuseiso does not exist in any distro I know
<judgen> gaaah
<stdin> what's kfuseiso, something to do with fuse?
<stdin> !fuseiso
<ubotu> fuseiso: FUSE module to mount ISO filesystem images. In component universe, is optional. Version 20060107-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 13 kB, installed size 80 kB
<marco_> hi you all
<marco_> i need help
<stdin> with?
<marco_> i can connect wireless without wpa, but knetworkmanager says i have no network device
* stdin knows nothing about wireless 
<marco_> ya know where i can dind help?
<stdin> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<marco_> thanks
<stdin> :)
<marco_> !wireless
<marco_> hemm sorry but what does this: wireless! mean?
<stdin> it asks the bot to print a message about wireless
<Jucato> marco_: the "!" calls the bot, and the "wireless" gives you the bot's factoid on wireless
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<genii2> !botbrunch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botbrunch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marco_> thanks
<genii2> !info bot
<ubotu> Package bot does not exist in any distro I know
<genii2> Besides "info" are there other qualifying commands?
<marco_> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii2> !info modprobe
<ubotu> Package modprobe does not exist in any distro I know
<fdoving> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<genii2> Ah, yes, because it is an integral part
<Schuenemann> !abuse
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stdin> genii2: !find works too, but other than that, I don't know
<Schuenemann> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<genii2> heh!
<genii2> I find it odd that ubotu has no data on "modprobe"
<stdin> modprobe isn't a package
<genii2> marco_ At any rate, almost anything you have installed has a manual page to be displayed if you do:  man <commandthing>   eg:   man modprobe
<genii2> stdin Yes, after the "info" request I realised
<stdin> :)
<marco_> #kubuntu de
<stdin> it's in module-init-tools
<genii2> Hmm a "!dep modprobe" sort of feauture ciould be handy
<marco_> thanks, i was still trying with the man after the command, poor me!
<stdin> a !whatis command could also be useful
<genii2> Or in pseudo cpan sorta "!bundle modprobe"
<fdoving> that's stuff users can do on the commandline.
<judgen> anyone using kfuseiso
<judgen> i cant compile it
<stdin> fdoving: and they can't do apt-cache search ?
<genii2> stdin :)
<stdin> judgen: what is is?
<Hassan2a> ya kelkun ?
<Hassan2a> hello all
<Hassan2a> my probleme http://www.picdo.net/Fichiers/b747c47514583f1e882c4f7ca8f166/capture1.png
<judgen> stdin: its an graphical app to mount disks, like deamon tools for windows
<fdoving> stdin: sure, but it's often handy to suggest packages to people that way.
<Hassan2a> !fr fdoving
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr fdoving - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> Hassan2a: i suggest going to windows and run scandisk, then try again.
<stdin> Hassan2a: try running scandisk in windows
<stdin> judgen: what's the error you get?
<Hassan2a> no
<Schuenemann> Hassan2a: you need the pipe
<marco_> i have to remove two modules, but:
<marco_> marco@core:~$ sudo modprobe -r ieee80211
<marco_> Password:
<marco_> FATAL: Module ieee80211 is in use.
<judgen> xorg libs are not in proper directory
<stdin> if it's a large error, use pastebin
<judgen> StingRay:
<Hassan2a> merde
<judgen> stdin:
<genii2> Hassan2a oui
<judgen> stdin: got any ideas?
<Hassan2a> genni dis leurs que j'ai dej fais le scandisk mais a ne marche pas
<genii2> marco_ Why is it that you *must* remove that module????
<marcus_> Hi I get a pci failure to allocate bridge section 7 and 8 on boot. Any idea what this means?
<judgen> configure: error: Can't find X libraries. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<StingRay> judgen: ?
<marco_> i "think" i have to install new drivers for my wifi card
<Hassan2a> fdoving:  the scandisk don't foncion
<genii2> <-- anglais, mes francais et terrible
<stdin> judgen: where did you download the source from?
<judgen> StingRay: sorry, name completion
<judgen> kde-apps.org
<StingRay> judgen: np
<Hassan2a> genii2 lol
<fdoving> judgen: get the package 'xorg-dev'
<genii2> Hassan2a :)
<judgen> fdoving: ok
<marco_> i followed the wifidocs/wifihowto
<dtg> anybody know why I don't have a Synaptics touchpad section in my xorg.conf? I want to get KSynaptics to work
<genii2> marco_ To install new drivers for your wifi card you would do more something like "sudo modprobe <thenewnamedmodulehere>"
<Hassan2a> grrr
<Hassan2a> http://www.picdo.net/Fichiers/b747c47514583f1e882c4f7ca8f166/capture1.png
<marcus_> Hi I get a pci failure to allocate bridge section 7 and 8 on boot. Any idea what this means?
<judgen> now i get checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libra
<judgen> ries) not found. Please check your installation!
<marco_> genii2 the module have the same name, i have no idea, i just followed the instructions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26623
<Hassan2a> anyone for help me please N
<genii2> Hassan2a There is not really a suitable way to repair NTFS filesystem from linux
<stdin> judgen: install libqt-dev
<Hassan2a> i have already make the scandisk but does not go
<genii2> Hassan2a The only suitable solution is to use Windows XP or Windows 2000    etc etc   to run chkdsk
<genii2> marco_ OK lemme go look
<marco_> thanks alot
<Hassan2a> gennii i have already make chfdsk /f /R
<dtg> anybody know why I don't have a Synaptics touchpad section in my xorg.conf? I want to get KSynaptics to work
<genii2> marco_ Did you notice in large sript at top the disclaimer of "PLEASE, PAY ATTENTION: This HowTo was intended for Hoary. If you are running a higher version of Ubuntu, please take a look here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136  "
<stdin> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<marco_> yes, but i went to a kubuntu edgy forum and there was a redirect
<stdin> dtg: ^^^
<judgen> yay its compiling
<genii2> Hassan2a chkdsk /f/R   ?
<Hassan2a> no genii2 chkdsk h: /f /r
<stdin> judgen: you do know you can mount a cd image without kfuseiso? just checking
<stdin> but not in a gui that I know of
<genii2> Hassan2a And after, a report saying clean filesystem? Or some blocks bad and so on?
<Hassan2a> wait
<marcus_> Hi I get a pci failure to allocate bridge section 7 and 8 on boot. Any idea what this means?
<Hassan2a> yes
<Hassan2a> he filesustem is clean
<stdin> in winXP+, don't you need to restart to run checkdisk?
<genii2> marcus_ At any rate, the link supplied eg: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136   seems to have most current instructions when I visit there.
<genii2> stdin Yes, but it is shortened now to just chkdsk
* stdin doesn't use windows, so doesn't care :P
<genii2> Hassan2a The line in /etc/fstab  which has sda1 svp
<Hassan2a> where ?
<judgen> stdin: i know, just want it to work
<genii2> Hassan2a eg:  kdesu kate      then: open /etc/fstab          in /etc/fstab  1 line will say similar: /dev/sda1 /media/sda  etcetera
<judgen> "fuseiso imagefile target" removes the dir though
<Hassan2a> tell me the exact line genii
<Hassan2a> genii
<Hassan2a> fstab ==
<Hassan2a> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<Hassan2a> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<marcus_> Hi I get a pci failure to allocate bridge section 7 and 8 on boot. Any idea what this means?
<genii2> Hassan2a Can you copy from program kate  and then paste from there to someplace?
<genii2> !pastebin | Hassan2a
<ubotu> Hassan2a: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hassan2a> look
<stdin> genii2: looks like the fstab from the live cd
<Hassan2a> unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0
<Hassan2a> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<genii2> stdin Hmm
<Dr_willis> anyone ever noticed a problem where you cant change the wallpaper on your kde desktop?
<stdin> nope
<genii2> Hassan2a Complete content of /etc/fstab = "unionfs / unionfs rw 0 0"  et "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0"   ?????????????
<Hassan2a> yes
<Minataku> genii: The nameplate you took off the SS10, was it the one with the Sun logo? Because that's the wrong one XD
<genii2> Minataku No, the rectangular one that has the model name etc
<Minataku> genii2: Weird... mine has it's hole behind the EMI shielding
<Minataku> genii2: Sorry about that XD
* Minataku goes about removing the old nameplate from his w/o wrecking the EMI shielding
* genii2 cogitates about strange /etc/fstab
<Hassan2a> geniiiii
<Hassan2a> http://www.picdo.net/Fichiers/628c691d2b9334ac7f027e434018b941/capture1.png
<judgen> stdin: fuseiso does not mount my images, and it just creates hidden files in the directryof choise, is there another app to mount with?
<stdin> judgen: mount will do it
<judgen> stdin: ok...
<stdin> judgen: sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/image.iso /path/to/mount/to -o loop
<stdin> or
<stdin> sudo mount -t iso9660 /path/to/image.iso /path/to/mount/to -o loop,uid=1000
<judgen> stdin: thanks dude
<stdin> :)
<judgen> does that work on bin files too?
<genii2> Hassan2a Kubuntu "livecd" fstab. Kubuntu seems *not installed* to HD
<Hassan2a> no
<Hassan2a> the live cd kubuntu isn't installed
<Hassan2a> i want install it
<marco_> knetworkmanager doesn't recognize my network card (no network devices found) but i'm now in internet with open wireless)
<marco_> https://wiki.kubuntu.org/WifiDocs/KubuntuWPAHowTo
<stdin> judgen: no, but you can use bchunk to convert it to iso
<genii2> Hassan2a So for now, ignore about XP partition and install to sda2 or so
<Hassan2a> i can't install on sda2
<BluesKaj> stdin, unable to install java dependencies ...the vicious circle ..one depends the other to install so it can't install either one.
<BluesKaj> prolly not worth the bother
<stdin> BluesKaj: where did you get the new deb from?
<judgen> stdin: what line to use with bchunk?
<genii2> Hassan2a Make sda2 a primary partition and not an extended partition
<genii2> Hassan2a There can be 4 primary partition
<stdin> judgen: try bchunk imagename.bin imagename.cue
<stdin> judgen: or bchunk imagename.bin imagename.cue imagename.iso
<stdin> also look at 'main bchunk'
<judgen> stdin: allready figured it out
<stdin> :)
<marco_> hello
* genii2 thinks he's ready to start core-dumping his brain soon
<BluesKaj> it's ok stdin , i found some debian pkges  , i guess they don't work ...got stuff to do ...later
<stdin> as long as you don't dump it to /dev/stdin genii2  :p
<genii2> more like /dev/null
<judgen> =( rune does not work....
<judgen> Couldn't run Rune (rune-bin). Is RUNE_DATA_PATH set?
<genii2> Hassan2a Is install progressing?
<genii2> hmm something like setenv $RUNE_WHATEVER=/somewhere/thefile/ma/be
<Hassan2a> non it doesn't want
<Hassan2a> genii2: i am here http://www.siteduzero.com/uploads/fr/files/50001_51000/50364.png
<genii2> Hassan2a "Modifier manueallement"
<Hassan2a> genii2 are you sure ?
<ryantmer> How can I fix my user path settings?
<ryantmer> (This apparently may be the reason why my intsalled programs don't run)
<judgen> genii2: setenv command not found
<genii2> Hassan2a Yes. Then when it shows what partitions... ignore sda1 entirely. Do not say a mount point or anything.
<marco_> bye bye thankyuo all for your time
<stdin> ryantmer: what dose "echo $PATH" show?
<genii2> Hassan2a Use sda2 (or so) for /
<Hassan2a> euh
<stdin> judgen: just use "RUNE_WHATEVER=/somewhere/thefile/ma/be"
<stdin> no setenv or $
<genii2> stdin The coredump may have started LOL :)
<ryantmer> stdin: It shows a bunch of paths, separated by colons, the first of which is "/usr/local/sbin"
<stdin> heh :)
<stdin> ryantmer: dose it have /usr/bin in it?
<ryantmer> Yup
<ryantmer> 4th one
<stdin> what program can't you start then? and do you know where it is?
<ryantmer> I can't start Thunderbird, Gaim or Alvaro's Messenger
<Jucato> export PATH=/my/path:$PATH
<ryantmer> Well, they start... they just don't finish, ie they appear in the taskbar for a bit, but after about 10 seconds, they disappear
<genii2> Jucato thx had setenv mixed up with export
<Hassan2a> genii2:  look http://www.picdo.net/Fichiers/3fdb3e038961190a44ef5b119efd969e/capture4.png
<stdin> ryantmer: if they start, then it's not a path problem
<yotux> Does anyone know if there are any mirrors for fiesty updates?
<stdin> yotux: most (if not all) of the normal ubuntu mirrors will work
<Minataku> Bizarre... anything but sending a BREAK seems to lock up the SS10 and/or my terminal :|
<Jucato> yotux: they don't setup mirrors until the release, afaik
<yotux> i am asking becasuse I am testing fiesty and downloading at 23.9k
<ryantmer> stdin: Hmm... okay, thanks. (at least eliminates one of the possibilities :D )
<Jucato> yotux: maybe the guys in #ubuntu+1 would know better
<yotux> ok I check that put thanks
<stdin> yotux: what mirror do you normally use?
<genii2> Hassan2a numero2 = delete  numero4 = delete    then: create new sda2 ~>   8Gb or so (as you prefer)  then make sda2 mount /   For now, no swap is neccesary
<stdin> Jucato: the normal mirrors will work, they all just sync with the main ubutnu archive
<Hassan2a> genii2 i delete number 2 and 4 ?
<genii2> Hassan2a Yes
<Hassan2a> why ?
<Jucato> stdin: for feisty?
<stdin> Jucato: yes
<stdin> for example http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<stdin> has feisty in it
<genii2> Hassan2a delete 2 because: currently sda2 = type "extended"   "extended" partition no good for /
<Jucato> stdin: afaik, the mirrors for an ubuntu+1 just all redirect to the main archives
<genii2> Hassan2a delete 4 because then there is 1 large section to later decide how to use
<stdin> Jucato: nope
<stdin> :)
<genii2> Hassan2a And as I stated, for now, no swap partition is needed
* Jucato shrugs...
<Jucato> I don't really know so... :(
<stdin> all the mirrors just sync with the main one, so they are all the same
<fdoving> Jucato: what stdin says is correct. syncs every ~6 hours or so.
<Jucato> fdoving: oh ok :)
<Jucato> 2 vs 1 I loose... got it
<judgen> stdin: still fails
<stdin> judgen: what is it you are trying to run?
<ryantmer> What is the default directory that programs get installed to?
<judgen> rune
<stdin> ryantmer: normally /usr/bin
<stdin> judgen: and rune is? :p
<ryantmer> Anywhere else? (more specifically, Opera)
<stdin> ryantmer: maybe /opt then
<ryantmer> Still no... I installed it from a .deb file, would that make a difference?
<stdin> ryantmer: do 'dpkg --listfiles opera |less' to see where all the files are
<ryantmer> Oh, nvm (search >_>)
<judgen> stdin: a game about a viking
<ryantmer> Thanks
<stdin> judgen: have you installed it, and if so, how did you?
<genii2> Hmm no recent screen captures of installation screens to go look at. I wonder if no news is good news
<ryantmer> Too weird. Now Fifefox, which I also installed, works, but I have to run the .desktop file.
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<damien_karras> what should I ask?
<stdin> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, fdoving, Mez, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato or DBO
<Jucato> stdin: yep?
<Jucato> oh
<nalioth> damien_karras: please be civil
<stdin> can someone re-ban this this guy
<stdin> :p
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<nalioth> stdin: if he does something to merit it, yes
<nalioth> damien_karras: so ask
* genii2 sits back and watches
<stdin> nalioth: he was here earlier, just saying "what should I ask" over and over
<nalioth> stdin: yes, i know.
<andreasw> why is the console font kubuntu uses different from ubuntu
<stdin> judgen?
<damien_karras> I want to ask a question
<Hassan2a> bon bon
<nalioth> damien_karras: ask or remain silent, please
<damien_karras> nalioth sucks
<Jucato> damien_karras: ask you sensible question, related to kubuntu support
* mode/#kubuntu [+b %damien_karras!*@*]  by nalioth
<Jucato> oh you shouldn't have said that...
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<stdin> andreasw: because kde uses a different font, you can change it in konsoles settings
<ikonia> naloith I did warn you - please remove him from #ubuntu too
<andreasw> stdin: I mean the Console not Konsole
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<nalioth> ikonia: :)
* stdin hugs Jucato :)
<genii2> Hassan2a So, some success?
* Jucato hugs stdin back
<andreasw> stdin: you enter it with ctrl + alt + f1 for expample
<Hassan2a> genii2:  j haven't understand all
<stdin> andreasw: huh, I don't know then, I've not installed ubuntu in over a year
<Riddell> nalioth: and kick
<Hassan2a> sen3 ?
<Hassan2a> seb35690:  ?
<genii2> Hassan2a My abominable french cannot be helping
<seb35690> Hassan2a: oui
<Hassan2a> seb35690:  demandes  genii ce que je dois faire
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+o Jucato]  by ChanServ
<seb35690> hi genii2
<stamen> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* genii2 thinks interpreters?
<stamen> who can tell me what is this avahi?
<Riddell> channel not syncronised?
<stamen> for what is used
<genii2> seb35690 Hello :)
<stamen> ?
<Riddell> Jucato: can you kick him?
<seb35690> genii2: i'm the interpreter for Hassan2a
* damien_karras was kicked off #kubuntu by Jucato (User terminated!)
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Jucato]  by Jucato
<Jucato> Riddell: done
<Riddell> Jucato: thanks
<Jucato> Riddell: np :)
<genii2> seb35690 Great. He is installing kubuntu. the installer believes sda1 is corrupt. XP is on there. XP says that drive is OK
* mode/#kubuntu [-o Riddell]  by ChanServ
* mode/#kubuntu [+b *!*@84-73-112-218.dclient.hispeed.ch]  by nalioth
<seb35690> genii2: ok, what should he do ?
<genii2> seb35690 The next partitions are sda2 and sda5. sda2 is set to "extended" partition. Cannot install root / to "extended". So:  he needs to ignore sda1. He needs to remake sda2 as sda2 primary partition not extended
<stdin> stamen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf  << avahi info
<seb35690> genii2: ok, wait a moment
<ubuntu_> ih all
<genii2> seb35690 OK :)
<seb35690> Hassan2a: t'es par l ?
<Hassan2a> j'ai rpondu  ton mp
<Hassan2a> mais comme je ne suis pas enregistr
<saturno> it's kubuntu or ubuntu the best linux?
<Jucato> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<stdin> saturno: well, we're gonna say kubuntu :p
<Hassan2a> !fr
<seb35690> Hassan2a: ok on va continuer ici
<Hassan2a> oui
<saturno> ..
<andreasw> saturno: it is always personal preference what linux is best for you
<seb35690> Hassan2a: tu ignores la partition1
<stdin> saturno: depends on what you like best, try both
<genii2> Jucato I would have to go there with them LOL
<seb35690> Hassan2a: SDA1 en fait
<andreasw> saturno: keep also in mind that there is not only ubuntu or kubuntu out there
<Jucato> saturno: you ask in #kubuntu, you're most likely going to get a Kubuntu answer. :)
<Hassan2a> ben c'est la plus grande
<Hassan2a> elel fait 230go
<Hassan2a> les autres sont petties
<Jucato> genii2: nah, you speak English quite fine
<saturno> sorry sorry sorry
<seb35690> Hassan2a: tu as des donnes dessus ?
<Jucato> saturno: no need to apologize
<Hassan2a> oui windows
<Jucato> Hassan2a, seb35690: please take your discussion to #kubuntu-fr. thanks
<andreasw> I only feel that ubuntu is more tested than kubuntu
<seb35690> Jucato: ok, sorry
<andreasw> less bugs overall
<genii2> seb35690 I will go to #kubuntu-fr as well to assist
<caitlin> Any ideas on pci boot errors?
<stdin> not im my experience, andreasw
<Jucato> genii2: thank you. I'll remember you from now on as the #kubuntu-fr person :)
<seb35690> genii2: ok, thanks
<andreasw> stdin: well the thing with the font, than qparted which doesn't allow reiserfs partitions, kontact bug (doesn't keep passwords) and so on
<Jucato> kontact doesn't keep passwords?
<andreasw> stdin: the only reason I use kubuntu is because kde has the better applications (k3b, amarok, konqueror and so on)
<stdin> andreasw: you can use those apps in gnome too
<Dr_willis> i mixx and match all the desktops and apps.
<andreasw> stdin: but than they look ugly and I have to install both libs
<stdin> I use synaptic, because I hate adept :p
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I thought you don't use desktop environments? BASH is the way to go, right? :P
<Dr_willis> screen embeded in my brain
<Dr_willis> :)
<andreasw> Jucato: yes there is a bug where kontact doesn't save the passwords
<Jucato> andreasw: you don't use kwallet?
<Dr_willis> I had to clear out most of my .kde dir to get my wallpaper not changing  problem to get fixed..
<Dr_willis> heh
<andreasw> Jucato: Of course I
<zerozero> are talking about email clients, I just started using kmail
<zerozero> so far I am pretty happy with it
<Jucato> andreasw: hm... ok... because mine can save passwords just fine (KMail and Akregator in Kontact)
<andreasw> Jucato: Do you use Edgy and if yes have you upgraded it from a dapper installation?
<Jucato> Dr_willis: most? you could have narrowed it down to the directory/file related to it :P
<andreasw> Jucato: This bug only occurs if you freshly isntalled Kubuntu Edgy
<inteliwasp> i am in need of linux geek opinions... my father does not want a computer to be runing 24/7 for the odd reason of "fire hazard"
<adz21c> andreasw: i solved it by making a new wallet
<Jucato> andreasw: yes I use fresh edgy.
<inteliwasp> is there any way to reasure him?
<andreasw> adz21c: yep this worked for me too but it is still a bug ^^
<stdin> inteliwasp: I've bin running for days, with no fire
<stdin> Uptime: 13 days, 4 hours and 24 minutes
<Lynoure> inteliwasp: Why would he need to run it 24/7?
<Dr_willis> Jucato, i cleaned out most of the dir the first time.. aparently it was somthing in the 'config' dir not the apps dir.
<Lynoure> inteliwasp: If it is not in use, it is waste of electricity anyway, and that way, waste of money.
<inteliwasp> Lynoure:  well it's in the basement and it's linux, i don't want to have to turn it on all the time
<Jucato> Dr_willis: most probably... cleaning the config directory is a bit safer than the apps dir... which contains data as well
<NeonLightning> i tryied installing unrar-free from adept but ark still says unrar isn't in the path what can i do?
<Dr_willis> a pc is less of a fire hazzard then a tv. :)
<NamShub> having an always-on server is quite nice...
<Lynoure> inteliwasp: That means "my uptime score will suffer"?
<inteliwasp> Lynoure:  mythtv running on it and backup
<Minataku> Unless the PC is running soaked in motor oil and covered in oily rags
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i cleaned that out also..  i dont have a mot of fancy settings/data other then my ktorrent dir. :) so i cleaned out everything exept for that.
<Lynoure> inteliwasp: ah, for mythtv I understand.
<zerozero> inteliwasp: tell him to get over his old age preconceived notions
<Minataku> There's really no fire hazard whatsoever
<judgen> stdin: i got it to work, damn enjoyable this game
<StingRay> Hi. I need some urgent help. I was looking for a way to restrict both konsole and xterm. Then I moved on purpose ld-2.3.6.so. Now I cannot use the console (and newly started applications). Is there a way to fix this without a live cd?
<Minataku> I mean, I run a LAPTOP 24/7 with no issues
<Jucato> Dr_willis: kmail? konvi/kopete logs? :O
<stdin> judgen: well done :)
<Jucato> anyway... need to sleep... good night!
<StingRay> I have this file renamed in the same dir.
<NamShub> inteliwasp: create a wikipedia entry on the subject and show him :)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  dont mess with those. :)
<inteliwasp> he does have a crappy reason... his computer's power supply fan died and took the video card with it
<inteliwasp> NamShub:  heh i might
<Lynoure> inteliwasp: It might also help if you keep it sterile, no papers or other things flammable around it. So that you can easily convince him that no way anything will happen even if there is a spark or something.
<Lynoure> inteliwasp: and buy a cheapo firealarm for the room.
<Dr_willis> heh
<Minataku> A modern, even a vintage PC has fuses to prevent conditions that would cause such
<NamShub> tell him the crackhouse in the neighborhood doesnt care and you plan to move there
<inteliwasp> my house has like 15 smoke detecors
<Minataku> Modern PCs also have ACPI/APM to shut the computer down in case a fan fails and the system overheats
<Dr_willis> i cant even recall any pc causing a fire.. other then those laptop/batteries recently
<Minataku> Not that 100C should cause any sort of fire inside the PC anyway
<inteliwasp> Minataku:  it was a PSU fan, no monitoring...
<Lynoure> I have once taken out a smoke blacked cd from a dead pc. That was in 1997 or so.
<stdin> StingRay: I think you'll need a live CD for that, you messed with an important file there
<Minataku> inteliwasp: Even then, the PC will die long before overheating to the point that it would spontaneously combust
<inteliwasp> now all i need to do is get proof of this
<Minataku> The only damage risk is to the PC, and even then the same damage risk exists using it period.
<Lynoure> inteliwasp: insurance company stats? They might give you those.
<StingRay> stdin, is there a way to fix this from grub somehow?
<Minataku> Though completely bizarre occurances have happened
<Minataku> Just make sure to keep it clean of dust
<NamShub> but wouldnt there be more chance of a spark when turning it on...?
<stdin> inteliwasp: just put a sticker over the power indicator, and turn the monitor off. he'll think it's off then :p
<Minataku> It's rare that dust will cause a fire but it's a good idea to keep it clean anyway
<Valmarko> Hello :)   I really enjoy the splah screens and window decorations used in Kubuntu 6.06. I'm using 6.10,    Is there a way to install those themes ?
<Lynoure> Minataku: if one were to put a gasoline moistened rag into a cd-burner, easily fun things could result :)
<stdin> StingRay: no, most (if not all) apps use that file to load, you need a live cd
<inteliwasp> stdin:  er... it's a tad noisy
<Dr_willis> Valmarko,  fire up the packate manager, theres a lot of themes/artwork not installed by default.
<Minataku> Lynoure: There are cooler ways to destroy a computer
<Minataku> XD
<Lynoure> Minataku: /msg me with urls? :)
<Minataku> For example, instead of a CPU... an M80
<Minataku> XD
<inteliwasp> Minataku:  i am religous for keeping things clean
<Minataku> inteliwasp: Excellent
<Valmarko> Tanks , Dr_willis
<NamShub> sudo apt-get install cpuburn
<Minataku> I'm sure a blasting cap would fire with +5VDC
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Though I've been wrong before
<Minataku> BTW, inteliwasp
<StingRay> I see. stdin is there a way to break to root from grub or somewhere along the booting process.
<Minataku> I am not responsible for anything bad that may occur as a result of taking my advice
<Minataku> lol
<inteliwasp> Minataku:  LOL
<Minataku> I'm fairly sure of myself, but I'm covering my ass anyway
<Minataku> XD
<inteliwasp> i'm not the kind to hold gudges
<NeonLightning> what can i do to get ark to work with rar packages
<Minataku> inteliwasp: Heehee
<inteliwasp> *gudges
<inteliwasp> gah
<_Ank> when I try to mount my floppy I get an error message "can't fined fd0 in /etc/stab or /etc/mtab" what does this mean?
<stdin> StingRay: I'm not sure you'll even be able to boot properly, and grub doesn't have the ability to modify files
<inteliwasp> i keep misspelling it
<Minataku> I'll say I've run many computers 24/7, including at least two regularly
<stdin> StingRay: to you have a colsole open somewhere still?
<StingRay> stdin, I was asking this on another matter
<Minataku> And I haven't had a problem with them yet
<StingRay> I have but all of them is telling me ...no such file or directory
<Dr_willis> _Ank,  you either dont have a fstab entry for that device. or you are doing somthing else... odd..
<inteliwasp> now all i need to do is how to make X from my server connect to my other computers on the lan
<StingRay> I know I will not be able to boot properly...Gotta install a cd drive...
<Dr_willis> xdmcp stuff inteliwasp ?
<pluto> Whenever I do a make clean to compile some stuff from source, why do I get an error about infiniband?
<_Ank> so can you tell me how to get an fstab entry?
<Dr_willis> _Ank,  look in the fstab file. see any mention of /dev/fd0 ? or floppy ?
<stdin> StingRay: where did you move ld-2.3.6.so to?
<genii2> Progress Report from the French Front: Installation seems to have gone well and we are awaiting a successful reboot
<NamShub> Theres also a graphical tool to edit the fstab in KControl > System > HD & Filesystems
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis:  i think so, i saw a presentation on X the other day at my LUG meeting that said i could use X remotely
<StingRay> stdin ld-2.3.6.so1 in the same dir
<Valmarko> I now there is firestarter GUI . Is there an analog for Kubuntu ?
<stdin> StingRay: in /lib ?
<StingRay> stdin , yes
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  easy way.. "ssh -X" to the remote machine you want to run the app on.. and run it. :)
<stdin> StingRay: can you still open a run dialog?
<StingRay> yes
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  or you can even have the whole desktop running 'on' the remote box and shown locally.
<judgen> http://www.okit.se/shwImg.php?FILE=images/lg-more-beer.jpg&H=&W=
<judgen> haha
<StingRay> but I am not root...
<adub> has anyone got monitor mode to work with madwifi
<stdin> StingRay: in there try: kdesu mv /lib/ld-2.3.6.so1 /lib/ld-2.3.6.so
<stdin> see if that works?
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis:  i have done the ssh thing but i want more information on how to do the desktop on clients way
<NamShub> inteliwasp: I had good experience with NX
<NamShub> (freeNX)
<StingRay> there is no chance without using a live cd.stdin. The user is not in the sudoers...
<Valmarko> guarddog :)
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  google all about xdmcp. you need to enable the kdm login manager to allow the connections, then on the local box you can scan for other machines.. ive not done it in a year or so.
<stdin> StingRay: ahh, then you definitely need live cd
<StingRay> stdin. In order to prevent myself from doing more stupid things, can you tell me if I can restrict these console gui-s somehow?
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  this is proberly only safe for local networks.. not over the internet. :)
<stdin> StingRay: why do you need to tho?
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis:  thanks, can i do the xdmcp over ssh?
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  now you are thinking like a true linux user. :)
<StingRay> I have another ops on this pc and I want them out of the console
<inteliwasp> Dr_willis:  >:)
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  ive heard it can be done.. but never tried.
<StingRay> just a little paranoid, stdin :)
<NamShub> NX works over SSH
<Dr_willis> inteliwasp,  or vnc is handy also. and NX.
<stdin> StingRay: just remove them from the sudoers file
<Dr_willis> depends on the details as to what you want to do
<NamShub> nx is a pain on ubuntu though :(
<StingRay> I have done so.
<stdin> StingRay: or restrict the commands they can run
<caitlin> How would one go about compiling source packages in (k)ubuntu?
* genii2 sips a coffee and thinks about Life, the Universe, and Everything but most especially coffee
<inteliwasp> i'll try NX, i have gotten burnt with vnc before
<StingRay> stdin, is there another restriction besides kiosktool or method prbably?
<_kai> I forgot how to reach my ie4linux
<stdin> StingRay: if they aren't in /etc/sudoers then they can't do any damage
<_kai> wheres does it go?
<NamShub> genii2: grrrr Ive been trying to convince myself I can go through this morning without it
<NamShub> (mostly because that means I must go out to buy some...)
<StingRay> on theory, stdin. I have also restricted the suid on the homedirs
<StingRay> but I still feel a little unsafe stdin
<_kai> can some one tellll me how to reach my ie6
<genii2> NamShub LOL Well, I am a bad influence then... I subsist on coffee and..well..coffee mainly. With the occasional pizza slice or banana muffin
<stdin> StingRay: if they aren't in sudoers then they CAN'T do anything to hurt the system, no just in theory, in reality
<StingRay> I haven't used jack the ripper or other similar tools, but as far as I know it is always a matter of time if you have some access
<pluto>  Whenever I do a make clean to compile some stuff from source, why do I get an error about infiniband?
<NamShub> StingRay: What you protecting? papers for cold fusion?
<StingRay> NamShub if I tell you...I have to kill you
<stdin> StingRay: only root has access to the file with users passwords
<Dr_willis> Theres paranoid... then theres 'secure' :)
<stdin> normal users can't even read it
<genii2> What the DR said
<mp3_> hallo
<mp3_> is anybody out there?
<genii2> And even if you could somehow lift the passwd file the md5 hashed passwords would need some brute-force reverse engineering
* Dr_willis stares blankly at mp3_ 
* pluto closes the door to the Twilight Zone so mp3_ doesn't see
* genii2 hums some part to a Pink Floyd tune
<mp3_> hey my first chatprogramm
* Dr_willis hides
<TheGateKeeper> lol
<stdin> genii2: the passwd file doesn't have the hashes in it, it's in shadow
<superkirbyartist> How do I enable PCMCIA?
<genii2> stdin Yes, I just couldn't remember the exact name of that file that you get to by vipw   etc
<Dr_willis> superkirbyartist,  it should be enabled by default.. ubuntu/kubuntu has been the best disrto ive ever had as far as laptopsupport is concerned.
<StingRay> stdin, I tested 1 month ago the following scenario. I create a "badbinaryfile" with suid bit, tar it with -p, copy it to another pc and then (un)tar again with -p. Now I have a "badbinaryfile" with suid on my system which can be executed by the user who copied it.
<genii2> This is why user chroot is not such a bad idea
<pluto> Is it possible to do a reinstall of ubuntu and this time encrypt all three of my hard drives? I'd like to set it to if someone tries a password on my computer and gets it wrong too many times, it formats the drives.
<Dr_willis> For the Truely Paranoid. I guess theres the SElinux stuff. :)
<stdin> StingRay: even if you restrict the consoles, the user can log in on tty1-6 or can use the run command dialog
<genii2> Is there no port of "jail" ?
<genii2> !jail
<ubotu> jail: Just Another ICMP Logger. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.6-4 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 136 kB
<stdin> !jailer
<ubotu> jailer: Builds and maintains chrooted environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-8 (edgy), package size 11 kB, installed size 116 kB
<genii2> stdin Thenks
<StingRay> stdin, how can one do this? I am rather new to linux. tty = console?
<Dr_willis> every time ive seen discussions of chroot/jailing users  - it always seems its not worth the  effort.
<Dr_willis> and the ones always wanting to do so are 'new to linux' :) the old timers dont seem to worry about it.
<stdin> StingRay: if you press Ctrl-Alt-F1, then you get taken to a text console
<genii2> Dr_willis I guess it depends if you want them to be able to traverse up the dir hierarchy and look at your conf files
<stdin> StingRay: alt-f7 brings you back
<StingRay> stdin. all shortcuts can be disabled and locked by root
<Dr_willis> genii2,  yea. it just 'seems' to always be the guys with the XXX porn ftp servers that are worried about it. :)
<StingRay> for any user , stdin
<StingRay> :) i managed to overcome this
<Dr_willis> KDE has the Koisk feature that is darn handy.
<Dr_willis> gee the ultimate lock down = get rid of the users. :)
<StingRay> I know it and it is better as compared to pessulus
<StingRay> :D Dr_willis
<stdin> StingRay: as far as I know, it's built in to linux, and you can even get to it via a menu at login
<pluto> True Dr_willis, but when you do that, you still have the problem of those that are trying to get in
<Dr_willis> the ultimate lock down = get rid of the users.  AND power off the machine
<Dr_willis> :)
<StingRay> stdin you mean kdeloginmanager, the failsafe feature?
<genii2> Dr_willis Well, in our fbsd servers for instance we do user jail for things like ftp logins so they are contained to their home dir. Also anything they run with some command like cd/ && rm -R *   only wipes their own crap out
<stdin> StingRay: yes, in kdm
<StingRay> I disabled it also :), stdin. However I know there are some ways with grub also
<genii2> There will always be some kind of stupid exploit.
<stdin> StingRay: there is not just failsafe login, there is console login there
<StingRay> which can be used to get a root tty. stdin
<stdin> StingRay: and yes, you can get to it from grub
<StingRay> hmm, did not notice this on my loginkdmmanager
<stdin> StingRay: also, all someone has to do to get full access, is put in a live cd and use sudo from there
<tamacracker> Hey guys... do you know the character map?
<StingRay> :), stdin, maybe not if you have disabled usb, passworded bios and locked the case...as in my case.
<tamacracker> i wanna be able to make the ~ sign over the n
<toopik> Hey Everyone =D  Anybody have a moment to answer a question for me?
<tamacracker> on windows it's alt+146
<tamacracker> or alt+164 >.> either way is there way i can set that?
<StingRay> stdin, this may sound stupid but I own an internet cafe and I got ..ssed with window$ tricks and ..itty sysops.
<toopik> While installing Kubuntu, I can't seem to get past the very first screen.  The screen goes black, and I never get to choose my language, or proceed with install
<stdin> StingRay: I've bin thinking about how to restrict consoles (GUI ones) and I may have an idea about it
<genii2> toopik choose vga mode
<toopik> Even using VGA mode it just stays black.
<stdin> toopik: if the live installer fails, you need to use the alternate disk
<genii2> toopik If you another video adapter, try plugging the monitor into that one when it happens
<toopik> I tried doing that too.  What is the alternate disk?
<stdin> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD.
<stdin> you get it from the same place you downloaded the normal image
<genii2> toopik the basic advantage is you can do a dialog-based instead of gui install
<toopik> Awesome, thank you very much guys.
<toopik> I'll give that a shot, you'll probably be seeing me back :P
<stdin> toopik: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/edgy/ choose the alternate cd
<stdin> StingRay: it involves moving the binary for the app, and replacing with a script
<StingRay> stdin, would you mind if I ask you next week if you have thought out something?
<superkirbyartist> How do I enable pcmcia in Ubuntu?
<stdin> StingRay: yeah, I'll work on it for you :)
<Dr_willis> superkirbyartist,  plug in the pcmcia card and check 'dmesg' output? see if the card is seen?
<dmhouse> Hi there. What's the current state of iPod Nano support in (K)Ubuntu?
<StingRay> stdin, there is no use for this. A user can just download an xterm for example and start it...
<stdin> !ipod | dmhouse
<ubotu> dmhouse: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto
<dmhouse> stdin: thanks.
<superkirbyartist> How do I enable pcmcia in Ubuntu?
<stdin> StingRay: there isn't a 100% way of doing it, it all depends on how smart the user is :p
<tamacracker> can anyone help me with the character map
<Dr_willis> superkirbyartist,  try sudo  /etc/init.d/pcmciautils start
<dsmith> I have a question with ram
* Rob-West will bbl
<StingRay> stdin, thanks for the support. I know there are not impossible things...
<dmhouse> Hrm. When I plug iPods, memory sticks in etc., Kubuntu doesn't seem to be automatically mounting them anymore. What's the problem likely to be?
<dsmith> mem/physical/cached is consuming like 80% of memory
<StingRay> stdin, in our case this is a dilemma
<stdin> StingRay: you're welcome :) I'll give it more thought for if I see you again here
<NamShub>  hockey at 14h30, how weird is that?
<dsmith> would that be normal?
<stdin> dsmith: yes, it's totally normal
<dsmith> ok but the reporting desklet shows that kubuntu is consuming all memory up to 2GB
<stdin> dsmith: it will be reduced if the system needs more memory for applications
<dsmith> so its *not* using all of it
<dsmith> ok
<tamacracker> does anyone know anything about special characters?
<stdin> it's just a cache, because RAM is faster than the diak
<StingRay> stdin, thanks! It a pleasure for me to be a part of this society.
<toma> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<toma> (could not resist)
<dsmith> i have to do some reading on how kubuntu-ubuntu-debian uses memory
<stdin> StingRay: you're welcome :D
<stdin> dsmith: it's the way linux uses memory (the kernel)
<genii2> tamacracker PErhaps something here may be useful or interesting for you: http://dot.kde.org/1106013763/
<dsmith> ok so subtracting out cache ram, it is only using about 512MB
<dsmith> alot better
<dsmith> :)
<stdin> dsmith: it put often accessed files in a cache in ram, because it speeds up access to those files, if the system needs more space in ram, then the amount dedicated to the cache is reduced, and memory is freed for use
<dsmith> gotcha
<dsmith> I understand now
<tamacracker> thanks
<stdin> :)
<dominik_> hello world
<dsmith> thanks
<stdin> no problem dsmith
<genii2> tamacracker Hope it helps :)
<dsmith> im just use to windows
<dsmith> *sigh*
<dsmith> im forcing myself into the *niz world
<dsmith> *nix
<Ank_186> what do I need to do when I get " /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device" ?
<dmhouse> Which filesystem should I be using to mount an iPod?
<stdin> linux is much more efficient with memory (amongst other things) than windows
<genii2> Ank_186 You have a floppy drive?
<Ank_186> yes
<dominik_> hi
<stdin> dmhouse: what device is the ipod on? sda?
<dmhouse> *filesystem type.
<dominik_> ok
<dmhouse> stdin: yep.
<dsmith> stdin: I can see this as kubuntu is comparable to win XP and it only needs 512MB
<Dr_willis> ive ran kubuntu with less :)
<stdin> dmhouse: you should just be able to type: pmount /dev/sda2 ipod
<dsmith> in all actuallity it is beter
<Dr_willis> but it can get slow. :(
<stdin> dmhouse: and it will be mounted in /media/ipod
<genii2> Ank_186 Is there some other /dev entry something like fd1440   or like that?
<stdin> dsmith: install beryl, and it kicks vistas but too :P
<Ank_186> no
<dsmith> whats beryl?
<dsmith> hmmmmm my wirless mouse wont start
<dmhouse> stdin: thanks! What does pmount do?
<stdin> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Dr_willis> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<dsmith> hats ubotu
<stdin> dmhouse: it allows a normal user to mount a removable device, like usb devices, without being root
<dsmith> Thanks ubotu
<tamacracker> This may be a funny question... but where's my KDE control center? >.>
<dmhouse> stdin: ah, I used sudo to call that, was that a mistake?
<tamacracker> i thought it would be in system or utilities
<dmhouse> tamacracker: try K Menu -> System Settings
<Dr_willis> tamacracker,  i always add the  'settings' applet to the Panel. :)
<tamacracker> yeah i should do that :D
<dmhouse> tamacracker: or Alt+F2 kcontrol
<tamacracker> thanks for the idea Dr_willis and dmhouse for the instructions
<tamacracker> oooo i like alt+f2
<stdin> dmhouse: if you use sudo, you wont be able to write to it, use 'sudo pumount ipod' to unmount it (you only need sudo with pumount if you used sudo with pmount)
<dominik__> yes
<stdin> dmhouse: and make sure you type pumount not punmount (lots of people make that mistake )
<dmhouse> stdin: got it, thanks. (In fact I used vanilla umount to unmount it and remounted it using pmount, but hey.)
<stdin> well, that works too :p
<stdin> but pumount will remove the mountpoint too
<dmhouse> It's always seemed odd to me that it's called umount and not unmount.
<genii2> Ank_186 Perhaps to try:    sudo cd /dev && sudo ./makedev -d fd0
<stdin> dmhouse: hey, saves typing an extra letter :p
<Ank_186> genii2 you're beyond me with that
<dsmith> so beryl is like xlg?
<genii2> Ank_186 Please open a konsole
<stdin> dsmith: no, beryl run on xgl (or aiglx)
<dmhouse> stdin: hehe. Thanks again for your help.
<stdin> dmhouse: you're welcome :D
<non4me> i think the  beryl manage a XGL....
<genii2> Ank_186 Then, in the console, to type:           sudo cd /dev && sudo ./makedev -d fd0
<dsmith> that is on my install list
<Wulong> How do I change keyboard layout? upgraded from ubuntu 6.06 to feisty and installed kubuntu-desktop
<ted_> hi all :) uhm.. i just installed xgl (beryl) and got an error... hmm... X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168. it doesnt seem to do any harm, but i like to know whats going on and stuff :)
<genii2> Ank_186 And that would be all
<stdin> ted_: don't worry about it, it's a harmless error
<Dr_willis> ted_,  thats because a tablet is defined by default in the xorg.conf file.
<Dr_willis> No idea why... :) but its there.
<genii2> Ank_186 You could then close the konsole and try once more to read a floppy disk or so
<stdin> ted_: it's trying to load wacom (tablet) devices, and you don't have any, that's all
<ted_> ah
<ted_> no need to worry then :)
<stdin> that's right :)
<ted_> thanks :)
<tamacracker> hm... for some reason, I don't have a keyboard layout >.>
<stdin> Dr_willis: it's for people that need the tablet to work right away, like people that can't use a mouse (like because of a disability)
<Ank_186> would this permanently mess anything up?
<hassan2a> re
<genii2> Ank_186 If it is already saying the file is not a valid block device and so on, it can do no harm
<genii2> Ank_186 All it will do is remake the floppy device
<crav> I'm using a broadcom bcm4318 AirForce. I know there's lots of guides to get it going, but I just can't seem to get it to work.
<dmhouse> I have a load of Ogg Vorbis files I want to place onto my iPod. What's the best way of doing this? Can one do lossless .ogg -> .mp3 conversion?
<Dr_willis> there will always be some losses i belive.
<Dr_willis> ive seen ogg2mp3 scripts  in places.
<genii2> I think most of thoise use flacc or lame as a backend
<tamacracker> Hey guys.. in my keyboard layout... there's nothin in it... nor i can choose any keyboard layouts
<Valmarko> Liquid Weather, Karamba. Is there a way to get this cool stuff?
<stdin> Wulong: Kmenu -> System Settings -> Regional & Language
<Wulong> stdin: only US there.
<Wulong> Need some kind of package, just tell me which one.
<genii2> hassan2a :)
<stdin> Wulong: click where it has the little flag, you can chage it there
<stdin> dmhouse: my ipod plays ogg :)
<dmhouse> stdin: ipodlinux?
<stdin> dmhouse: no, rockbox
<stdin> dmhouse: but i have ipodlinux too :p
<Wulong> stdin: it don't change.
<dmhouse> stdin: what's the risk with things like that?
<elcuco> Riddell: ping
<scott___> stdin: earlier today you helped me with an external harddrive
<dmhouse> stdin: considering I have a Nano.
<Riddell> hi elcuco
<scott___> stdin: remember me?
<Riddell> elcuco: what would be revered about kdesktop?
<stdin> dmhouse: monimal, you can backup the partitions with dd and just restore them if it goes wrong, ot just copy all your music to hard disk and restore
<Riddell> elcuco: any reason to think this is only a kubuntu issue and not a general KDE issue?
<stdin> Wulong: what language do you want?
<elcuco> Riddell: run your favorite application using --reverse
<stdin> scott___: yeah, vaguely :P
<elcuco> Riddell: i did not see it in kde3.5.4 (from sources), and not in mandriva 2007.1
<jimbo320> hi there, does anyone know of a package to recover data of raid stripe arrays please? thanks in advance
<scott___> stdin: what we tried was supposed to make the drive mount at boot up, but it doesn't do that.
<elcuco> Riddell: the menu on the desktop is ltr and should be rtl, same for the dialog opened, and the run menu (also the unlock desktop dialog)
<stdin> scott___: ok, I remember now :p
<ted_> uhm.. anybody have any experience with gnomad?
<elcuco> Riddell: basically kubuntu needs some help, mandriva has better herew support. how can i help?
<stdin> scott___: where it says "auto" in fstab, change to "noauto,user" , then you can mount it when you want (without sudo, just open it in media:/ or type mount /dev/sda )
<scott___> ok
<genii2> !gddrescue | jimbo320
<ubotu> gddrescue: the GNU data recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-1 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 124 kB
<genii2> hmm
<Riddell> elcuco: are you talking about the panel, kicker?
<jimbo320> do i need enough spare disk to recover the whole array or can i recover a few files?
<jimbo320> ie i dont have a spare 500gb free :(
<elcuco> Riddell: no, about kdesktop, kicker works ok.
<genii2> jimbo320 I do not know, i have not tried this one yet
<jimbo320> thanks, ill take a look at it
<genii2> jimbo320 The prudent thing would be to study the man page
<adub> does anyone know why madwifi for 6.10 will not work with some applications as far as monitor mode?
<elcuco> Riddell: http://img400.imageshack.us/my.php?image=kubuntultrbadon0.png
<scott___> stdin: thanks.  That worked.  I shouldn't be back again for that problem.  :-)
<stdin> scott___: no problem :)
<genii2> Bah more direct rendering ATI GL stuff
<elcuco> Riddell: i would like to help kubuntu more hebrew friendly by 7.10
<adub> does anyone know what happened to the atheros driver in the latest release of ubuntu
<stdin> genii2: that's why intel is good, uses aiglx, built in to xorg
<genii2> !restricted-drivers
<genii2> hmm
<stdin> it's asleep :p
<stdin> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<stdin> woke up now :p
<Riddell> elcuco: hmm, interesting
<genii2> adub I do not know where the driver went but perhaps this may help :http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/atheros-wireless-setup-ubuntu/
<Riddell> elcuco: it's translated, so KDE should know to start it in reverse
<Riddell> elcuco: I wouldn't really know where to starting looking on that bug
<pino> ciao
<Riddell> elcuco: if you want to help kubuntu development then join us in #kubuntu-devel
<utab> how can I backup my mails in thunderbird
<genii2> !mondo
<ubotu> mondo: powerful disaster recovery suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.08-2-2 (edgy), package size 391 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<stdin> utab: just backup the ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/ directory
<utab> stdin: it backups everything mails, bookmarks, I mean anything related to mozilla
<utab> stdin: thx
<stdin> utab: for just the email, backup ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/*.default/Mail/
<adub> the driver is installed but the dang monitor mode for my card works with only some appz
<dsmith> can amarok rip mp3 streams?
<cloakable_> Think so
<stdin> I know vlc can
<genii2> adub Well, a bit further along anyhow
<dsmith> i am so use to running multiple winamp players and using streamripper to dump the files into my NAS
<utab> stdin: thx that is ok, if I backup all my /home directory it will backup anything I will need later
<utab> stdin : all the hidden and setup files
<genii2> adub There seems to be a lot of complaints about wlassistant monitoring being spotty
<adub> genii2 wha do you mean a bit further along
<dsmith> would'nt you just back from / ?
<dsmith> back from root, I meant
<dsmith> *backup
<stdin> utab: it's always a good idea to have a backup of your home directory
<genii2> adub Your atheros card now has proper driver and so on?
<adub> yes im using it now as an internet connection
<adub> it works fine with kismet
<adub> but airodump i cant not get anything working
<utab> dsmith: I will shift to debian so I only need my home not starting from the root
<adub> iwpriv ath0 i see no monitor mode but who knows i mean kismet works
<utab> stdin: thx
<stdin> dsmith: it would be easier just to backup /etc and /home , then just reinstall all the packages you want and the settings will already be there
<stdin> np utab
<adub> Error setting monitor mode on ath0
<adub> airdump-ng ath0
<adub> gives that error
<pelle_> hey guys I need some help installing baghira
<pelle_> anybody willing to help?
<dsmith> when I make backups, I make a full backup of the machine state
<stdin> what is it?
<dsmith> and do incrementals from that
<stdin> dsmith: so you backup /proc /tmp /dev/ and /sys too?
<dsmith> I do "/"
<dsmith> everbything
<cloakable_> :)
<dsmith> i just pop in a acronis CD and *poof* its done
<pelle_> cmon guys I need help these commands dont seem to work http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/682/
<dsmith> takes a few hours
<Dr_willis> !info baghira
<ubotu> Package baghira does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> pelle_,  you proberly need to isntall build-essential package, and some other kde-dev packages to compile the thing
<stdin> dsmith: but those dirs are populated at boot, and files in them don't really exist (except for /tmp which normally gets emptied at boot)
<pelle_> Dr_willis, I have followed the instructions at http://baghira.sourceforge.net/OS_Clone-en.php and it all works until the comands
<pelle_> these  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/682/
<stdin> pelle_: as Dr_willis said, you need the build-essential package
<adub> i have no wlan options how do i get those
<adub> madwifi-wlan-ng ??
<Dr_willis> pelle_,  you realize that  just posting those commands - are not telling us any of the error messages/problems. :)
<genii2> pelle_ Aside fromt he commands you are trying to enter, the errors it generates would be useful
<Dr_willis> :)
<pelle_> oh sorry :P  it says that the command make cannot be recognised
<stdin> yes, so install build-essential package
<genii2> yes
<Dr_willis> and THUS we are back full circle to 'you need to isntall build-essential'
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> !build-essential
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
* genii2 pis a medal on Dr_willis
<pelle_> ill look for that then
<genii2> *pins*
<Dr_willis> the Circle of SOurce.....
<Dr_willis> :)
<pelle_> is it a specific one for baghira or is it just a separate thingy? :P
<Dr_willis> Bagihra is ugly anyway :)
<Dr_willis> You are compilignm source code pelle_
<Dr_willis> thats the core of what you are doing.
<pelle_> oic
<stdin> pelle_: you'll probably also need kdelibs-dev too
<Dr_willis> and perhaps some other -dev stuff
<pelle_> I looked for that but didnt find it
<Dr_willis> 'looked' where.
<genii2> pelle_ build-essential  is like a the swiss army knife which helps to create larger things
<Dr_willis> build-essential - is a meta package that isntalls a lot of other packages :) for the 'core' of the Programing development tools.
<stdin> well, on the website it says "libkde-dev" but that's RPM, so I'm just saying he'll need the kubuntu equiv
<pelle_> I apt-cache searched it
<constantin> e careva din romania?
<Dr_willis> !info kdelib
<ubotu> Package kdelib does not exist in any distro I know
<Dr_willis> !find kdelib
<ubotu> Found: kdelibs, kdelibs-data, kdelibs-dbg, kdelibs4-dev, kdelibs4-doc (and 3 others)
<Dr_willis> !find kdelibs-dev
<ubotu> Found: kdelibs4-dev
<Dr_willis> :)
<pelle_> installing build-essential now
<ryantmer> O_o
<stdin> Dr_willis: libkde-dev is a meta package too, pointing to the latest version
<ryantmer> Why can I seeminglynot delete files from Konqueror?
<stdin> or it is on my system :p
<pelle_> I found kdelibs4-dev too
<pelle_> is that what I should get then?
<stdin> ryantmer: where are you trying to delete the file ?
<constantin> hei e careva din romania?
<ryantmer> It says "Access denied to <directory>"
<genii2> !ro | constanstin
<ubotu> constanstin: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<constantin> ms
<ryantmer> I am trying to delete many, including ones such as /opt/thunderbird (a directory)
<stdin> ryantmer: you need to be root for that: kdesu konqueror
<genii2> ryantmer Deleting progrmas is *not* a good idea
<Dr_willis> ryantmer,  or learn to use the shell
<ryantmer> I already uninstalled them from Adept
<ryantmer> Dr_willis: Heh, trying to ;)
<Dr_willis> what are you deleteing exactly?
<genii2> OK not so entirely horrible then
<ryantmer> Well, I tried to install Thunderbird from a tar.gz file, but it doesn't work
<jann> genii2, fdoving: hi, i was wondering if my fan problem might be another one. the fan isnt always at the same "level", sometimes its way louder than in other occasions. maybe its not working correctly physically... theres little air coming out and maybe its just on all the time because the heat cant be cooled because of a malfunction.
<ryantmer> It appears as installed in Adept, but it doesn't actually run
<ryantmer> I just uninstalled it, but have found several files left over
<ryantmer> I'm going to try installing it from Adept itself this time
<Dr_willis> you need to have root access to remove stuff not in the users home dir.
<olivier__> Could someone help me I'm new to kubuntu and I dont know how to enable universe
<Schuenemann> which program can I use to record my voice and test my mic?
<Dr_willis> ryantmer,  good idea. :)
<Dr_willis> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Schuenemann> !universe | olivier__
<genii2> jann Well, if your machine is still under warranty, it may be a good idea to have someone examine it physically
<ubotu> olivier__: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> heh
<olivier__> cool thx
<jann> genii2: would be good to see the temperature though
<Schuenemann> which program can I use to record my voice and test my mic?
<olivier__> Ans after I typed !universe nothing happens iis that normal I ran it in root
<genii2> jann Yes, that would help some. Is there no monitor that shows you in bios the current degrees C ? Most machines have something like this, as well as rpm of fans and so on
<stdin> !krec
<ubotu> krec: sound recorder utility for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.5-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 345 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<Schuenemann> olivier__: you have to visit that link
<stdin> Schuenemann: ^^
<Schuenemann> stdin: thx
* Dr_willis just sighs
<jann> genii2: havent thought about that. i'll check that
<slow-motion> hallo
<uwo> hi all. what do i need to do to share files over wifi between a mac and a linux comp?
<olivier__> k thx
* Rob-West is back
<Dr_willis> uwo,  macs can do smb/samba , or nfs, or ya could just use ssh
<genii2> uwo Is the mac some os smaller than10 ?
<pelle_> hey again Ive got another problem, I've installed the build-essential and the other thing and I got another error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/684/ I installed the autoconf but it still refuses to work
<genii2> jann Well, at this time I am fresh out of ideas
<uwo> drwillis: tnx will look into this
<Dr_willis> pelle_,  you may need to isntall the cvs tools also
<jann> genii2: dont worry, just wanted you to know
<Dr_willis> since you are using 'cvs' based code.
<genii2> jann Thanks :)
<pelle_> ok Ill look for that
<Dr_willis> pelle_,  you may want to just spend some time learning other linux basics first. :)
<Schuenemann> stdin: does it play the sound too
<stdin> pelle_: you need to install autoconf and probably automake
<stdin> Schuenemann: yes
<Dr_willis> pelle_,  also - theres a dozen+ themes and so forth in the repositories that are not installed by default - if you want to play with new eye candy
<genii2> bison and so on
<Schuenemann> weird, I don't hear anything
<pelle_> is there OSX? :D
<Dr_willis> OS-X apples os.
<stdin> Schuenemann: try saving it to a file (eg a wav file) and play that back in another player
<Dr_willis> OS-XXX - what ya get with you use Porn themes.
<Dr_willis> :)
<pelle_> OS-X theme I mean
<pelle_> the automake thing helped
<Dr_willis> pelle_,  theres dozens of them.. they all  are related by the fact that they all suck. :)
<stdin> that's what the "*** AUTOCONF NOT FOUND!." part was :p
<Dr_willis> stdin,  they should of made that more clear!
<Dr_willis> :)
<stdin> hah, yeah
<pelle_> oic haha
<pelle_> well this thing is looking like its working so far
<genii2> pelle_
<genii2> So it is doing the  ./configure    part?
<Dr_willis> willis@audigy:/media$ apt-cache search baghira
<Dr_willis> kwin-baghira - KDE theme for Apple junkies :)
<Schuenemann> stdin: how to do that? it always export as 0:00 length
<Dr_willis> so SOMEHOW there a baghira pacakge i got installed.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !info kwin-baghira
<ubotu> kwin-baghira: KDE theme for Apple junkies :). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7+cvs20060507-2 (edgy), package size 731 kB, installed size 2116 kB
<pelle_> genii2, yes :P
<hirs> hi
<Dr_willis> gee.. pelle_  its allready in the repos... :)
<Dr_willis> pelle_,  sudo apt-get install kwin-baghira
<pelle_> how could I miss that...
<Dr_willis> pelle_,   i said earlier to search the repos for other themes. :)
<hirs> how can I use the protocol tar:/ when clicking on a tar.gz file I would like to use the protocol instead of ark
<genii2> Heh so tragically and horribly funny
<Dr_willis> I just noticed i had it installed.. and i dont rember compiling it.
<Dr_willis> but thats not the latest version. :P
<pelle_> I must have misspelled it when I searched for it
<pelle_> haha
<Dr_willis> do a apt-cache search kwin
<pelle_> yeah I installed it :P
<pelle_> hahah thanks
<stdin> Schuenemann: make sure the settings in kmix are correct
<Schuenemann> they seem to be, I tested in skype and it worked
<genii2> Perhaps see that PCM is not muted
<stdin> hirs: look at http://kubuntu.org/faq.php#konqueror
<genii2> ^Schuenemann
<Schuenemann> it's not muted
<Schuenemann> I tested in skype too
<Dr_willis> pelle_,  sudo apt-get install kwin-style-powder kwin-style-blended  kwin-style-alphacube kde-style-polyester  kwin-style-suse2
<Dr_willis> also :)
<Dr_willis> heh
<pelle_> I get an error
<genii2> bleh I'm shocked theres no kwin-redmond
<hirs> stdin: hey thank you!, that's the way i like it :)
<XVampireX> powder, hmmz
<stdin> :)
<pelle_> what nevermind
<pelle_> ill do it after Ive updated some stuff
<pelle_> its using the root already
<genii2> alphacube sounds somewhat intriguing
<XVampireX> alphacube is neat
<Schuenemann> this sucks
<XVampireX> Powder rocks
<XVampireX> But it's weird
<Schuenemann> !mirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !mic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Schuenemann> !rec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<XVampireX> Schuenemann: Just ask
<stdin> maybe ?
<Schuenemann> I'm not having problems with sound
<Schuenemann> I think
<XVampireX> Schuenemann: What's the problem?
<Schuenemann> XVampireX: testing microphone with krec
<Wulong> stdin: norwegian layout.
<XVampireX> Schuenemann: krec doesn't work?
<Schuenemann> now everytime I touch the microphone I get a strange sound in the headphones
<XVampireX> Schuenemann: Have any custom settings for microphone in .asoundrc?
<XVampireX> I mean for sound in general
<Schuenemann> I don't know
<Schuenemann> I tried in skype and it worked
<XVampireX> And make sure you have full duplex and that you're using ALSA
<Schuenemann> but it's horrible, so I wanted to check if it's the recording or the connection
<XVampireX> OSS has problems with full duplex
<XVampireX> How horrible?
<XVampireX> Most likely the connection
<XVampireX> Tried the echo test?
<Schuenemann> yes
<olivier__> could someone tell me how to get icons back when you flushed them from the system tray?
<Schuenemann> but I don't trust this microphone either
<XVampireX> Did it work well?
<Schuenemann> what is the echo test?
<stdin> Wulong: nl (Bookmal) or nn (Nynorsk)?
<XVampireX> How about unmuting micro?
<Schuenemann> how did it work if it was muted?
<stdin> olivier__: which ones?
<XVampireX> Mute is just so you can't hear it
<XVampireX> it still works
<Schuenemann> can't hear? how come?
<XVampireX> Sound still gets processed as long as you have Capture on
<olivier__> sound
<XVampireX> Why are you asking these questions?
<XVampireX> This doesn't matter
<Schuenemann> light on means not muted, right?
<stdin> olivier__: alt-f2 , type in kmix
<genii2> !info sound-recorder
<XVampireX> Yeah, light on means not muted
<ubotu> sound-recorder: Direct-to-disk recording and play-back programs.. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.06-7 (edgy), package size 53 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Schuenemann> ok, it was on
<XVampireX> Can you hear yourself?
<Schuenemann> no
<olivier__> thx
<stdin> :)
<Schuenemann> I just hear a oooooooooooommmmmm
<genii2> Line hum?
<XVampireX> Turn on microphone volume, capture you leave at minimal volume, but still gotta have it ON capture
<Schuenemann> like an insect
<XVampireX> Schuenemann: Also, what chipset?
<Schuenemann> you're talking about kmix, right?
<XVampireX> Yes
<Schuenemann> capture is the red light?
<Schuenemann> oops
<XVampireX> Yes
<XVampireX> But
<lovloss> what does it mean when kdevelop says it cant find 'x libraries'
<Schuenemann> no
<XVampireX> There's also the setting Capture
<lovloss> ?
<XVampireX> Yes it is
<Schuenemann> oh yes
<XVampireX> Red is capture
<Schuenemann> both are red
<olivier__> What can you check whn you have no sound coming out if the speakers
<olivier__> ?
<tmdx120> Hello all. Im having a problem getting this distro to recognize my printer. Any ideas?
<Schuenemann> mic and capture
<XVampireX> Yeah
<XVampireX> Make mic have red button enabled
<stdin> Wulong: try installing language-support-no, language-pack-no and language-pack-kde-no
<XVampireX> and capture also on
<Schuenemann> mic is at maximum, capture in the middle
<stdin> !printer | tmdx120
<ubotu> tmdx120: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Uthalin> if youve disabled it how can you get KDE to autorestart applications on system shutdown?
<XVampireX> Schuenemann: capture doesn't matter at what level, but put it at minimum
<Schuenemann> ok
<XVampireX> It should be on because it's the capture device
<genii2> !info qarecord
<ubotu> qarecord: A simple multithreaded stereo recording tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.9b-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 28 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Schuenemann> so I should hear myself now?
<XVampireX> It makes things go round :)
<XVampireX> Yeah
<Schuenemann> not working =/
<XVampireX> Make sure your speaker volume (Master/PCM/etc.. volume is on, too, and speakers also on)
<Schuenemann> I don't hear anythign
<Schuenemann> it is, I just played a sound
<XVampireX> Sure green light is on?
<XVampireX> We can do it the text way
<genii2> !info x11rec
<ubotu> x11rec: a very ad hoc X11 recorder. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-1 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Schuenemann> mic is
<XVampireX> but I gotta go for a few minutes
<XVampireX> can you use the console?
<genii2> Hmm no, thats like a video recorder I think
<X9000> hi, which app could i use to burn a kubuntu iso on windows? i don't have nero... i don't think it's free either. any suggestions?
<Schuenemann> sure
<XVampireX> ok, go into alsamixer
<XVampireX> When you're there
<XVampireX> make sure master is 100
<Schuenemann> it is
<XVampireX> PCM at whatever (80 is good for PCM)
<ted_> hello again :) i want to set my wlan to ad-hoc. i tried the "sudo iwconfig ath0 mode Ad-Hoc" command but it replied with a " SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument". what to do?
<genii2> X9000 http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<XVampireX> MIC is MM
<XVampireX> Or wait
<Schuenemann> pcm is 100<>97
<XVampireX> actually, no, enable it
<Schuenemann> whatever that mean
<XVampireX> It's good
<XVampireX> You didn't have that connect, it's dual channels it seems
<X9000> genii2, thanks, i'll try that.
<Schuenemann> I don't see mic
<genii2> X9000 :)
<ted_> please help :/
<Schuenemann> it's playback
<XVampireX> Schuenemann: scroll right
<XVampireX> with arrows
<Schuenemann> mic is 100
<XVampireX> is it MM or?
<Schuenemann> mic boos MM
<Schuenemann> I don't know
<XVampireX> not mic boot
<XVampireX> mic boost
<XVampireX> you need mic
<Schuenemann> mic boost says MM
<Schuenemann> mic has a bar only, and it shows 100
<XVampireX> And what does Mic says?
<XVampireX> There should also be MM or 00
<Schuenemann> =/
<Schuenemann> and there is mic sele = mic1
<XVampireX> that's microphone select
<Schuenemann> can be either mic1 or mic2
<XVampireX> That's the problem though, you don't have MM or 00 in microphone settings
<XVampireX> But I guess it's set to MM
<Schuenemann> isn't that the volume?
<XVampireX> MM stands for Mute ;)
<Schuenemann> how to change, then?
<XVampireX> try to press m where you're on it
<XVampireX> see if anything changes
<Schuenemann> ok
<Schuenemann> MM
<Schuenemann> still showing 100, though
<XVampireX> m again
<XVampireX> Do you see 00?
<XVampireX> That should mean that it's unmuted
<Schuenemann> yes, but that is what I had before
<XVampireX> So it's unmuted
<XVampireX> Does your microphone have its own volume controller?
<Schuenemann> when I set to MM, it shows Mic (Off) on top
<Schuenemann> hmm no
<XVampireX> Oh
<Schuenemann> it's attached to the headphone
<XVampireX> Weird cause you should be able to record
<XVampireX> and hear yourself
<XVampireX> press tab
<Schuenemann> the controller affects only the phone, I believe
<XVampireX> And go to mic
<Schuenemann> L R captur
<XVampireX> Good
<XVampireX> Go to Capture
<Schuenemann> wait
<Schuenemann> what do I set at mic?
<XVampireX> brb, gotta run for a few min
<Schuenemann> playback
<Schuenemann> ok
<Wulong> stdin: nl
<X9000> i hate windows!  :(
<X9000> excuse my outburst
<stdin> Wulong: try installing language-support-nl, language-pack-nl and language-pack-kde-nl
<stdin> don't mind an anti-windows outburst :p
<matthew_> hey genii
<matthew_> long time no see!
<genii2> matthew_ :) hi
<matthew_> have a good new years + christmas?
<genii2> yup
<lovloss> Please tell me there's a better web developement program than quanta plus...
<X9000> it seems that so many windows apps just plain SUCK
<lovloss> the visual is obnoxiously buggy
<X9000> i can burn a flawless iso with k3b in 10 minutes and here i've wasted 3 cd-rs with 0 success on windows
<genii2> X9000 That cd burning app is needing some other thing like .net or so?
<X9000> genii2, yeah, i have .net
<X9000> it just sucks though
<genii2> X9000 1 min I know another app
<X9000> genii2, ive tried imgburn also
<Schuenemann> lovloss: www.aptana.com
<lovloss> this looks WAY better. thanks
<X9000> while im here, what do you kde users do about firefox? it looks kind of lame-ish in kde
<Wulong> stdin: didn't work, restarted by session even.
<kwtm> With Kubuntu, where is the "trash" directory located in the file structure?  It's not ~/Trash or ~/.Trash, and when I open the actual Trash file manager, it's just listed under "trash://".
<stdin> X9000: this is an app that will let gtk apps use qt theme, let me find it
<X9000> stdin, you mean the qtcurves engine?
<stdin> X9000: no, it's called something else
<X9000> then im interested
<Schuenemann> X9000: I never tried this one: light on means
<Schuenemann> oops
<Schuenemann> X9000: I never tried this one: http://www.cdburnerxp.se/
<judgen> hi
<X9000> Schuenemann, yeah i've tried that.
<X9000> Schuenemann, i just hate that whole gui
<judgen> winetools tells me that it cant run on versions older than 2005* but i got newest build
<Schuenemann> your problem is the gui, then?
<judgen> how do i set version of wine?
<X9000> Schuenemann, that, and i don't think that app verifies the cd
<X9000> you know, like k3b does
<stdin> !gtk2-engines-gtk-qt | X9000
<ubotu> gtk2-engines-gtk-qt: theme engine using Qt for GTK+ 2.x. In component main, is optional. Version 0.70-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 80 kB, installed size 364 kB
<X9000> oh cool
<X9000> so its in the repos
<stdin> yeah
<Schuenemann> firefox looks lame-ish? what do you mean?
<stdin> found it on kde-look.org I think, then found it in repos
<Schuenemann> except for the scrollbar, it's normal for me
<stdin> Schuenemann: GTK apps under KDE look horrible
<X9000> Schuenemann, if you notice the scrollbar, when you drag it, there's a line that kind of stays behind. a border line.
<lovloss> wait, what are you supposed to do with .bin files?
<lovloss> im spoiled by adept o.o
<Schuenemann> X9000: that does not happen here
<Schuenemann> it drags normally
<X9000> Schuenemann, you may be using a ff theme then
<stdin> lovloss: run it, chmod +x filename.bin first, then ./filename.bin
<Schuenemann> the default one I'm using
<lovloss> hmm ok
<Dr_willis> I recall some 'fix' for firefox - in one of the kde control-panel tabs
<X9000> Dr_willis, thats just the button fix for ff
<Schuenemann> the only strange thing about firefox is the bottom scrollbar errow
<X9000> Dr_willis, im not talking about that
<Schuenemann> arrow*
<Schuenemann> both firefox and thunderbird ignore the buttton
<Schuenemann> the rest is normal for mw
<X9000> Schuenemann, theres a fix for that
<Schuenemann> me*
<Dr_willis> If you say so. :) i ve not seen any issues with firefox on this kubuntu box
<X9000> seriously man, im not making things up
<Schuenemann> X9000: only for edgy I think... but that doesn't bother me too much
<X9000> =D
<Schuenemann> I never use that arrow
<Schuenemann> I would remove it from all programs if I could :p
<lovloss> it had trouble finding shared libraries... lib libc etc... what package should i get
<ted_> how do i set my wlan card to ad-hoc?
<Dr_willis> lovloss,  ya may want to clarify what you are doing.
<Dr_willis> lovloss,  you trying to compile stuff and cant find the right libs?
<lovloss> Well im trying to run a binary
<lovloss> ./filename.bin, like stdin said
<Dr_willis> or bash whatever.bin
<Dr_willis> or sh whatever.bin :)
<X9000> i have another problem, on my box at home, which has kubuntu edgy installed. when i play movies in kaffeine, kaffeine's menu bar gets all weirdly garbled and what have you. does anyone else have that happen?
<Dr_willis> gotta love 12 ways to do somthing.
<marcreichelt> hi :)
<X9000> its pretty annoying
<marcreichelt> is there a good tutorial to activate XGL on Kubuntu 6.10?
<lovloss> i still get a bunch of "cant find file or directory" for a bunch of libraries
<marcreichelt> I have an Intel graphic device (3D running just well)
<ted_> uhm... wlancard to ad-hoc... anyone?
* stdin has gone to eat pizza, back soon
<Dr_willis> lovloss,  and what is this .bin? it could be they copiled it in a way that its needing other versions.
* matthew__ already ate pepperoni and sausage pizza
<BackPacker> ted_: I'm running my system Ad-Hoc. What do you want to know?
<lovloss> Aptana IDE setup.
<genii2> X9000 I finally found the other http://ghosthunter.gh.funpic.de/programs/burniso.zip
<Dr_willis> lovloss,  id say check that programs homepage/wiki/forums -
<Schuenemann> X9000: http://www.binartisan.com/
<yelonek> do you know a calculator with parser and variable defininig like PowerToy Calculator for XP ?
<olivier__> Is there any way at all to enable uxga resolution in kubuntu?
<genii2> Yes, my casio
<yelonek> working on kubuntu pls :>
<Dr_willis> lovloss,  downloading it now.. it will take me 13 min (it says) to download
<genii2> heh you didn't specify :)
<ted_> well, i tried the "sudo iwconfig ath0 mode Ad-Hoc" commando, but all I got was a "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :  SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument." in return
<lovloss> hmm i found something...
<Schuenemann> money?
<lovloss> Dr_willis:  "Before installing Aptana IDE on Fedora Core 5 or Ubuntu Edgy Eft, you may need to execute the following commands:"
<lovloss> heh
<ted_> and in windows ad-hoc worked for my wlan card, so its not the hardware :/
<Dr_willis> lovloss,  :) so i can cancle the download then eh.. :)
<BackPacker> ted_: did you try configuring it with the Networking dialog on the System menu?
<lovloss> unless you want it Dr_willis ;)
<Dr_willis> i got no need for it. :)
<lovloss> ^_^ oikie, imma go now
<lovloss> thanks guys
<ted_> yes, but i didnt find where to do that
<ted_> i went in to "configure device ath0"
<yelonek> genii2: with complex numbers if that's possible ;)
<marcreichelt> I found a howto to activate Beryl/AIGLX on my intel graphic card
<genii2> !info qalculate
<marcreichelt> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_Beryl.2FAIGLX_.28Intel_i915.29
<ubotu> qalculate: Powerful and easy to use desktop calculator - transitional. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-2build1 (edgy), package size 24 kB, installed size 72 kB
<marcreichelt> but that one is for Gnome
<BackPacker> ted_: and what happened when you did that?
<Xera> hiho
<nagyv> hello! I would like to repartition an external hard drive, but don't know which program to use. Which program would you recommend?
<Xera> nagyv: gParted? lol
<Dr_willis> the gparted/qtparted  tools are handy
<Xera> cfdisk? ;d
<marcreichelt> is there another howto to activate those nice 3D effects on Kubuntu (with KDE)?
<Dr_willis> depends on what you are doing to the disk
<ted_> well, in the scroll list all I saw was dhcp and bootp. when i tried bootp, the computer disabled the card :S
<nagyv> marcreichelt: if you think about xgl, then there are some howtos in the wikis.
<Xera> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1976560#post1976560
<Xera> :?
<BackPacker> ted_: Not sure what you mean by 'scroll list'. Try opening the 'Networking' dialog on the System menu and setting the card up from there.
<nagyv> Dr_willis: thx, and which file system is recommended if I would like to connect this drive to a Linux and a Windows box too. (It is portable, so it should be portable.)
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  i have addone for windows that lets it read/write to ext2/3 filesystems :)
<Dr_willis> nagyv,  or use fat32  , ntfs might be a bit of a pain and risky at this time
<marcreichelt> nagyv: where?
<nagyv> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<nagyv> marcreichelt: ^^^
<ted_> i went to System Settings > Network Settings > Went in to Admin Mode Highlighted ath0, Pressed Configure Interface and the List beside the button "Automatic" was what i ment with scroll list.
<marcreichelt> nagyv: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl ?
<nagyv> marcreichelt: yes
<marcreichelt> ah
<marcreichelt> ok
<BackPacker> ted_: I'm in Mandriva 2007 right now, so I can't check what's on that dialog. But there's a way of setting it up manually
<marcreichelt> just _burning_ to test XGL on my own notebook...
<genii2> Wow, cool... I was just poking in a drawer and found my original Duke Nukem 3D cd....hmmmm I wonder if dosbox works
<Blissex> genii: DOSemu should be OK.
<marcreichelt> now let's see...
<genii2> Wasn't Duke Nukem open-sourced at some point?
<yelonek> genii2: wow! thx :D qalculate looks great!
<Dr_willis> genii,  the 3d version? Hmm...
<Dr_willis> genii,  i dont rember it doing that...
<genii2> yelonek Yer welcome :)
<Dr_willis> the good old days. that was like the first PC game i ever actually bought :)
<Schuenemann> me too
<genii2> Well I need to go get some sleep... I'm reaching my MTBF point here
<Schuenemann> the first game I bought
<Schuenemann> I was a beast playing it :-)
<genii2> Yeah DN 3D kicked ass for the time
<genii2> I'm gonna see if it will work on alinux box
<Schuenemann> dosbox sucked for almost everything I tried
<Dr_willis> genii2,  i dont recall seeing any gpl ports of it. aint looked lately.
<Dr_willis> dosbox is good for the games that dont push the 3d stuff. :( it has its limits
<Dr_willis> dosbox does play warlords2 great! :)
<Schuenemann> it sucked for money island 2
<Schuenemann> monkey
<Dr_willis> for Monkey Island - use the scummvm perhaps?
<Schuenemann> the what?
<Schuenemann> !scummv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scummv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> for those old Lucas Arts games - that ScummVM project lets ya play them.
<Schuenemann> !scummvm
<ubotu> scummvm: free implementation of LucasArts' S.C.U.M.M interpreter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.0-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1685 kB, installed size 4248 kB
<Dr_willis> :)
<genii2> Hehehehe   :)   http://www.fileshack.com/file.x?fid=2585
<Dr_willis> i NEVER have finished any of those lucasart games.
<Schuenemann> I did MI3
<Dr_willis> GrimFandango kept me busy for a long time
<Schuenemann> and full throttle
<Dr_willis> but then either there was a bug. or i got stuck...
<Dr_willis> "Put the Hamster in the microwave"
<Schuenemann> MI 1 and 2 I used an walkthrough at some parts
<Dr_willis> Yea. it stinks when you read the walkthrough and think.. "Ok where was the clue to Put the blue bottle in the baboons nose?"
<genii2> Above link is to DN 3D source code incidentally
<Dr_willis> I ndever did finish Flight Of the Amazon Queen either.
<Schuenemann> is dosemu better than dosbox?
<Dr_willis> I think dosbox works better for games
<Dr_willis> I had a script setup where i could go to a 'dos' games dir and run the game with a click :)
<Dr_willis> using dosbox
<Schuenemann> you just suggested dosemu to play duke3d :)
<Dr_willis> amazing how addictive some of those old games are
<Dr_willis> duke3d is 3d - i dont think either will play that very well
<Schuenemann> it's not really "3d"
<Dr_willis> what was that loader they used.. the memory manager thing...
<Dr_willis> i think the stulbling point in it.
<Dr_willis> Doom/quake also used it...
<Schuenemann> I dunno
<Dr_willis> http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/faq.php
<genii2> Wow, 3drealms actually has a link on their site to d/l it
<Dr_willis> mentions duke3d
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> genii2,  cool.. paste that url :)_
<Dr_willis> lets try it out
<genii2> ftp://ftp.3drealms.com/source/duke3dsource.zip
<genii2> xmms I think was the memory manager
<Dr_willis> is that just the source? or the dos executable as well?
<genii2> Well it says source
<hassan2a> re moi
<Dr_willis> ftp://ftp.3drealms.com/freeware  has some games. :)
<Schuenemann> there is quake and wolf3d source too
<Dr_willis> so its proberly the wsource without the data files. :(
<jarn> What does apt-get build-dep do?
<utab> I did a very stupid thing actually I dont know how I did this I have a file called -C but I can not remove it since it is like an option
<tmdx120> Hello all. Where do I download all my drivers/progams? Should they all be in the /home/mydirect?
<genii2> Heh they have something there to foil DownThemAll FF extension
<Dr_willis> rm '-C'
<Dr_willis> or rm -- -C
<Schuenemann> genii2: it's Fx, not FF :/
<utab> Dr_willis :thx
<Dr_willis> or use a tool like mc to select/delete it
<tmdx120> does it really matter where I download all my programs/drivers?
<utab> Dr_willis : are u sure
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  make a dir.. keep them organized
<Dr_willis> utab,  google for it. this is a common 'question' :)
<hassan2a> genii2:  hey :)
<Dr_willis> its all about keeping bash/command  from interperting the   - option.
<Dr_willis> let me test
<genii2> hassan2a Hello :)
<tmdx120> Dr_willis: Ok, but I dont have to have them in /opt or /bin or anything like that. I can keep them in a file of my choice right?
<Dr_willis> rm -- -C  works for me
<jarn> When I run apt-get update, a lot of stuff is ignored. Also, I get an error.
<genii2> Well it's definitely source. .h .c files etc etc
<Dr_willis> tmdx120,  keeping the downloads.. is different from where you install them to.
<jarn> On one of them, 404 not found.
<utab> Dr_willis: thx, to change the tar to start in a different directory there is the -C option does that matter to use it at the end
<Dr_willis> utab,  tar? my tar-fu skills are minimal - sorry.
<Dr_willis> genii2, http://www.dosgames.com/dl.php?filename=ftp://ftp.3drealms.com/share/3dduke13.zip  has a demo i think.. guess ill see how well that runs
<tmdx120> Dr_willis: thanks doc!
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how to setup that tvtime use linein as sound source???
<genii2> utab it goes like so:   tar -xvzf sometarfile.tar.gz  -C /the/path/to/change/to/likeso
<lovloss> can you set files as 'hidden' in konquerer?
<utab> genii2, I am trying to tar my home directory inside my home directory
<utab> genii2, I am trying to backup my home
<genii2> utab You cannot do a tar into a dir you are tarring up
<Dr_willis> lovloss,  the idea of hidden files is a bit of a confusion. by default anything starting with a .  is consoidered 'hidden' and just ignored by many programs
<Dr_willis> lovloss,  they are not really hidden by any filesystem trick.. its just a standard way or hiding things
<lovloss> uh oh, but this program is using those folders. it will wonder where they went
<utab> genii, uh :(
<utab> genii2 stupid me
<jpiccolo> where is the autostart file in edgy
<genii2> utab It is a pitfal many have fallen into :) no worries
<Dr_willis> jpiccolo,  KDE has a .kde/Autostart DIr...
<Dr_willis> jpiccolo,  system wide theres a rc.local script to run some things
<jpiccolo> Dr_willis: ok how would i make a link to start conky
<jpiccolo> in .kde/Autostart
<utab> genii2: how may I check my home directory size wwith all the subfolders
<genii2> utab there is some ls  switch I forget atm
<jarn> When I do apt-get update, it gets many more things than I have in my sources.list - it gets some things multiple times and it ignores a lot of things.
<_Shade_> hi
<ted_> anyone running ad-hoc configs in kubuntu and can tell me how they managed to do that?
<Dr_willis> jpiccolo,  drag/drop make link.. or use ln -s from the shell.. or make a batch file.. or drag/drop the konky.desktop menu item to that dir...
<_Shade_> are there any feisty related artwork proposals yet?
<BackPacker> ted_: I answered you earlier, but I think you missed it.
<paolo> hello
<ted_> oh
<Dr_willis> genii2,  duke3d is uber slow under dosbox. :(  not playable
<ted_> what did you say?
<BackPacker> ted_: I set it up in the Networking dialog on the System menu, which set the config to Managed mode...
<BackPacker> ted_: I then edited a file so it worked in Ad-Hoc mode. Hold on and I'll check which file it was
<genii2> Dr_willis: NOOOO!!
<Dr_willis> genii2,  unless you got a MUCH MUCH more powerfull machine then my older machine
<genii2> ted_ I don't think I said anything to you acutally... you may want BackPacker
<Dr_willis> genii2,  whuch souldent be too suprising :)
<genii2> Arg I'm too tired to see whos talking to me or not
<BackPacker> ted_: I think it was /etc/network/interfaces
<ted_> i did a u-turn in that file :) didnt know what to change :S
<BackPacker> ted_: Also, I set the WiFi card on my PC to 192.168.0.1 and the one on the laptop to 192.168.0.2, and set the gateway on the laptop to 192.168.0.1
<Furesho> anybody here happen to know how i can add a whole list of servers to konversation in one shot?
<BackPacker> ted_: Here is an example, with a | where the end of each line should be:
<utab>  how can I find the size of my home directory
<utab> with all the subdirectories
<BackPacker> ted_: auto eth1 | iface eth1 inet static | address 192.168.0.2 | netmask 255.255.255.0 | wireless-essid myessid | wireless-mode Ad-Hoc | wireless-key 01230123012301230
<genii2> utab  du -h ~/
<BackPacker> ted_: the one on the laptop is the same, except that it's 'ra0' instead of 'eth1' and '192.168.0.2' instead of '192.168.0.1'
<audoux> join #freenode
<BackPacker> ted_: (and I've just realised I should have typed 192.168.0.1 in the example
<X9000> feisty wont h ave kde4 will it?
<X9000> have*
<sirKIIM> siema
<ted_> do you mean the interface file or in network settings?
<genii2> possibly du -s ~/
<utab> genii2, I could not remember du, thx
<Dr_willis> X9000,  thers no roadmap for when kde4 will be useable
<BackPacker> ted_: that's part of the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<genii2> utab I had to look it up myself
<SSJ> X9000:See https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuFeistyKde4Plan
<animimotus> hi
<Xera> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1976560#post1976560
<Xera> nobody has an answer? :(
<animimotus> in K3B can I write a DVD-RW with accent ?
<X9000> oh, thanks
<BackPacker> ted_: It's not enough to just edit the interfaces file, you need to do 'ifdown ra0' and 'ifup ra0' (or whatever your card is called) to get it to use the new settings
<__Chris> Is there no Rails package for Edgy yet?
<ted_> okay
<Schuenemann> __Chris: I see "rails"
<ted_> doing everything as we speak :)
<Schuenemann> rails - MVC ruby based framework geared for web application development
<__Chris> Using this command : sudo apt-get install rails irb ril.8 rubyl.8-dev
<JosefK> rails is really rather excellent, but don't install it from the ubuntu repositories
<__Chris> I get a couple lines, and the last is : E: Couldn't find package rails
<genii2> utab incidentally while I'm thinking of it,something like  sudo tar cvzf ../mystuff.tar.gz *     will work if you are in home dir to put a file in /home/mystuff.tar.gz  of all in ~/
<JosefK> follow the wiki guide to get rails 'gem' installed
<JosefK> then 'sudo gem install rails --include-dependencies'
<JosefK> ruby 'gem' rather
<JosefK> __Chris: http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2006/06/10/install-ruby-rails-on-ubuntu-dapper-drake
<Furesho> anybody here happen to know how i can add a whole list of servers to konversation in one shot?
<JosefK> that guide's for dapper, but it hasn't changed in Edgy
<ted_> when i use the "ifdown" i get "Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument."
<__Chris> A friend at work said to follow this:  http://paulgoscicki.com/archives/2005/09/ruby-on-rails-on-ubuntu
<BackPacker> ted_: what happens if you do the ifup?
<JosefK> that's outdated
<JosefK> look at the gem version :) both guides do a similar thing, but the one I linked to's newer
<ted_> same, but twice... and the second time its (8b2a) instad of (8b06)
<_Shade_> is there any good ubuntu news website other than the ubuntu planet, ubuntu fridge  and uwn?
<BackPacker> ted_: Have you had this card (ath0) working at all?
<jimmy_> hy
<jarn> When I do apt-get update, it gets many more things than I have in my sources.list - it gets some things multiple times and it ignores a lot of things.
<jimmy_> quien habla espaol
<Schuenemann> !es | jimmy_
<ubotu> jimmy_: Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<jimmy_> jaja si ya lo se
<utab> genii2 : this was what I was using sudo tar -zcvvf -C /home/utab backup.tar.gz ./home/  --exclude=./home/utab/documents/MECH_POOL --exclude=./home/utab/documents/MECH_HOME
<jimmy_> ya lo se ubotu
<ted_> i havent tried to use it since the reinstallation. but in windows and in ubuntu it works perfectly (didnt try ad-hoc in ubuntu though)
<JosefK> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<BackPacker> ted_: What happens if you enter 'iwconfig ath0 essid myessid mode Ad-Hoc' (change myessid for your own)?
<Schuenemann> jimmy_: /join #kubuntu-es
<constantine-xvi> Would anyone know if the kubuntu build of amarok supports MTP/PlaysForSure music players?
<genii2> utab when you create a tar file, the file to compress to is the first argument (name on left) when you untar, it is on the other side
<utab> genii2: sorry -C part is at the end
<ted_> Invalid Argument
<BackPacker> ted_: what do you get if you just enter 'iwconfig ath0'?
<ted_> plenty of information about the card
<we6jbo_> I have a question
<BackPacker> ted_: What does it say for ESSID and Mode? And is there a figure for Link Quality?
<utab> genii2, is that right at the end
<genii2> utab Hmm .. this way more : COMPRESS;      tar -czvvf /I/want/the/tarfile/here.tar.gz /here/is/the/stuff/to/compress --exclude=*this --exclude=that*
<utab> genii2 I guess so
<ted_> essid:"Ted"
<ted_> Mode:Managed
<GotenXiao\> anyone had qtparted crash on them during install?
<ted_> Frequency:"2.427 GHz"
<genii2> utab when using compress you do not need -C switch anyplace
<GotenXiao\> Edgy Eft install, that is
<ted_> "Link Quality" 0/94
<utab> genii2, it is to change directory before tar
<BackPacker> ted_: And what happens if you just do 'iwconfig ath0 mode Ad-Hoc'?
<genii2> uta the swtch -f  <- = "filename"
<ted_> Invalid argument
<__Chris> josefk - Thanks!
<genii2> eg:   -filename /wherever/
<BackPacker> ted_: Strange! all of those commands work fine with my RaLink card...
<ted_> hmm
<ted_> i cant like
<ted_> download a set of commands somewhere?
<utab> genii2: you mean it can include the path as well
<BackPacker>    ted_ Those *are* the commands. Part of the wireless-tools package.
<GotenXiao\> http://rafb.net/p/HjgWCd91.html
<BackPacker> ted_: you might have better luck if you ask in a channel dedicated to WiFi
<ted_> youre right. but where do I find one like that?
<genii2> utab When tar, you can conceivably use something like     tar -czvvf /tar.gz    -C /some/long/path                           HOWEVER... without the -C it still knows the path, you have to specify it anyhow
<BackPacker> ted_: Your IRC client should be able to give you a list of channels on Freenode. Or you can look here: http://www.ludd.luth.se/irc/list.html
<JosefK> __Chris: np's :)
<genii2> utab -C is more used to untar something eg    tar -xzvvf /untarthis.tar.gz -C /to/this/exact/place/here/first/however
<utab> genii2, the main issue since I do not have enough space on the root directory I have to use the home. So I have to change there before the tar operation starts right?
<__Chris> How do I "register" so I can private msg etc?
<utab> genii2, I am trying to pack my home directory
<genii2> utab Do you have the /home directory mounted someplace?
<utab> genii2, yes
<genii2> eg: utab Your personal home dir is something like: /homemyhomedir/
<genii2> rather  /home/myhoe
<genii2> wahetever likeso
<utab> yes
<JosefK> utab: or just 'echo ~'
<genii2> the dir /home still has space
<utab> genii2, yes because the df shows "dev/sda8             11132168   5551140   5015544  53% /home"
<utab> genii2, I guess after tar it will still fit there
<genii2> utab so, in home dir,eg:      aaa@bbb/home/mydir$    do:   sudo tar -cvvzf ../mydirtarredup.tar.gz *
<genii2> then you get: /home/mydirtarredup.tar.gz
<genii2> Lots of room
<yelonek> shouldn't opera be in multiverse or universe repository ?
<__Chris> Josefk - a lot of the packages it is telling me to get on that page (for Rails) it says are not found...?
<JosefK> __Chris: do you have the 'universe' repository enabled?
<__Chris> Yes
<JosefK> hmm, well I just installed from it okay :/
<JosefK> which command's failing?
<ted_> ive used the tar zxvf command on a file, and i used make in that directory. where to go from here?
<genii2> ted_ make install
<Linux_Galore> sudo make install
<utab> genii2: why ../
<genii2> Linux_Galore Right you are :)
<__Chris> I'd say about 50% of the packages on #6 aren't found
<Xera> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1976560#post1976560 so.. nobody has an answer? :'(
<ted_> done. and then what?
<JosefK> __Chris: hmm, they're not actually needed to get rails running
<genii2> utab ../    is so that the tarred file will not be in the same dir you are tarringup. Since the regular user cannot write in /home you need sudo to put it there
<Linux_Galore> ted_: next time use kompile , it unpacks and builds the package and installs it for you
<JosefK> __Chris: if you're not going to be using your box as a production Rails server, it isn't worth the effort to carry on past Step 5
<__Chris> JosefK - hmmmm
<genii2> utab ../   is like cd ..
<__Chris> JosefK - but  libfcgi-ruby1.8 is one of them?
<JosefK> __Chris: indeed, not needed - it's the fast-cgi ruby extension, only needed for lighttpd, which uses fast-cgi
<utab> genii2: I did not understand why we can not the contents of a directory inside the same directory
<JosefK> __Chris: everything you need to get a basic rails setup running was in the 'sudo gem install rails --include-dependencies' command
<genii2> utab It is called an infinitely recursing loop
<JosefK> __Chris: Ruby has a built-in server called WebBrick which is more than enough for development/light production use
<jarn> When I do apt-get update, it gets many more things than I have in my sources.list - it gets some things multiple times and it ignores a lot of things.
<utab> genii2, Ok it is the way that this command is designed and coded
<JosefK> __Chris: for a test, rails ~/test; cd ~/test; script/server; firefox "http://localhost:3000/"
<genii2> utab eg: the tarring process finds a tarfile there to include in the tarfile  .... and so on
<__Chris> JosefK - Okay!  Thank you very much!
<JosefK> __Chris: np's :) have fun with rails ^^
<utab> genii2: it is obvious now
<GotenXiao\> qtparted segfaults on the install DVD: http://rafb.net/p/HjgWCd91.html
<utab> genii2: and logical
<AndreixSistem> Hola a todos los navegadores
<AndreixSistem> en especial a las chicas lindas
<__Chris> JosefK - I'm in!  Woo Hoo!  Thanks again!
<genii2> utab I am glad that you grasp it now :)
<AndreixSistem> Hello
<AndreixSistem> girls
<utab> genii2: hard learner not so smart :)
<vorpal> AndreixSistem: i don't know if #kubuntu is necessarially the correct place to try to pick up
<AndreixSistem> who is spanish?
<cntb> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<genii2> utab Well, it can be complicated to sort of understand why it cannot work a certain way, etc
<genii2> utab After you tar the file, if you really want you can copy it back into your main home directory
<utab> genii2: it was a simple logic with someone who has programming knowledge
<sleepy495> hi all :)
<utab> genii2: anyway experience experience experience
<genii2> utab But I would not opy it back there because mainly,if you do something like   rm *    when in your home dir and need to restore it, the tarfile is also gone
<jarn> Where are binaries stored?
<genii2> in /bin /usr/bin  and sometimes rarely /usr/local/bin
<jarn> Thanks.
<utab> genii2, the intention is to put on a dvd\
<jarn> Is there a command I can use to see where a command is stored?
<genii2> jarn yes. first do    sudo updatedb     and then   locate filename
<genii2> perhaps sudo locate filename
<jarn> Thanks. :D
<utab> genii2, this tar issue kept me busy all the night long but I am glad that at the end I backed it up
<DeMolay> genii2: locate is enough
<utab> genii2, thx
<geoffb> jarn: "whereis <filename>" is a faster way for something that's in your path already
<jarn> Thanks. :D
<genii2> DeMolay I was not certain, on some systems the db is stored differently for whatever user that runs it etc
<GotenXiao\> Am I to understand that QTParted is supposed to segfault when trying to get information about your hard drive?
<genii2> utab You are welcome
<Dr_willis> only if it detects porn. :)
<DeMolay> genii2: right ;)
<genii2> I must must go now before I go on some new tirade ROFL
<Schuenemann> I'm starting to hate amarok
<GotenXiao\> Dr_willis: I'd have thought would keep it from segfaulting
<geoffb> oooh, good answer Dr_willis :-)
<Schuenemann> now it stopps playing the mp3 a few seconds from the end
<Schuenemann> anybody has seem something similar?
<genii2> Good night all and tar safely :)
<Schuenemann> seen*
<Linux_Galore> libqtpart ERROR SEG12 - cant find libpr0n
<GotenXiao\> lol
<fowlduck> Schuenemann: is it trying to transition between songs?
<Schuenemann> there's only 1 song
<Schuenemann> kaffeine plays fully
<GotenXiao\> is there any way to override ubiquity's reliance on qtparted?
<fowlduck> well, if it was trying to transition and it only finds one, that could be an issue
<fowlduck> try adding one more
<genii> I forgot this one is still on :)
<genii> Good night once more ... really!
<premier_> hey, my computer just froze.
<Schuenemann> fowlduck: it played fully having another song in the queue
* Xera is away: afk brb
<Schuenemann> the second (and last) one, didn't
<Schuenemann> this sucks
<Schuenemann> it was some time ago
<Schuenemann> was ok*
<GotenXiao\> Eh, sod it. I'll do a console install.
<Schuenemann> fowlduck: strange is that in the point it would stop, it moves to next song (that blue splash), the progress bar goes to the middle, but it still plays the "current" song
* xera is back.
<yotux> i just installed the nvidia non free driver sand i have noticed that it has taken out a bunch of my monitor sync rates
* bers is away: Gone away for now.
<vorpal> I had an ssh control connection which I didn't kill (cause my laptop suddenly ran out of battery) and now I can't log back into ssh cause it complains that the control connection is still up. Does anyone know anyway to kill it other than just waiting for it to time out?
<DaSkreech> !away > Bers
<ted_> can someone please lead me to an non-damaged kompile? every file ive found so far seems to be damaged.
<coolt> cum instalez ceva daca nu stiu destinatia?
<DaSkreech> What's Avahi?
<cntb> connected to DNS  is not it?
<coolt> in windows ex: c:/
<coolt> in linux?
<coolt> how instal?
<DaSkreech> coolt: You want the top level?
<Xera> /
<DaSkreech> coolt: Oh You want the hard drive?
<BackPacker> DaSkreech: it's a zerofconf service that replaces the old tmdns
<coolt> yes
<DaSkreech> BackPacker: Ah ok :)
<BackPacker> DaSkreech: DNS tends to work faster if you turn it off
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, google man.   Avahi is a system which facilitates service discovery on a local network. This means that you can plug your laptop or computer into a network and instantly be able to view other people who you can chat with, find printers to print to or find files being shared.
<DaSkreech> !drives
#kubuntu 2007-01-07
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: I'm on it but it seems easier to get a one line response then back it up with the pages upon pages that I found
<DaSkreech> coolt: What language? Spanish?
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, k :)
<coolt> romana
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<coolt> in ubuntu-ro no response
<DaSkreech> coolt: Ok
<DaSkreech> The First hard drive is /dev/hda
<coolt> aha
<DaSkreech> the first partition (your windows C:) is /dev/hda1
<Xera> huh DaSkreech?
<Xera> it varies
<Xera> mine is sda2
<coolt> ubuntu is /dev/hda3?
<DaSkreech> Xera: You have  SATA drive
<Xera> ah ;p
<DaSkreech> coolt: Possibly :)
<Xera> now that someone is talking to me
<Xera> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1976560#post1976560 !!
<DaSkreech> coolt: How many hard drives do you have?
<Xera> :'(
<DaSkreech> Xera: A) don't use USB DSL modems. They sucketh the big one
<Xera> it's not my choice..
<DaSkreech> coolt: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Xera> my sucky isp says i can't use an ethernet modem..
<DaSkreech> Xera: Are you serious?
<Xera> yes..
<Xera> and i can't drop them till late feb..
<Xera> stupid contract lol
<Xera> AND they give no linux support
<DaSkreech> ubotu!!
<Xera> lol
<Xera> !speedtouch
<Xera> :<
<DaSkreech> Xera: You can't talk to ubotu till about 5 mins after it enters the chan
<Xera> lol
<Xera> so, do you have any idea how to get this working?
<Xera> ;s
<Dr_willis> !botsnack
<FisherP> !network
<FisherP> !networking
<Xera> FisherP: [23:22]  <DaSkreech> Xera: You can't talk to ubotu till about 5 mins after it enters the chan
<Xera> lol
<FisherP> DOH ty
<Xera> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedtouch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> There we go :)
* Xera slaps ubotu
<Xera> !networking
<DaSkreech> Seeeee? We need a !botslap
<ubotu> Yum!
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Xera stabs ubotu
<DaSkreech> !anything
<Xera> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DaSkreech> heehee
<Xera> XD
<ubuntu_> u cant partition reiserfs with the live cd?
<Schuenemann> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<FisherP> LOL
<Xera> lol
<Xera> !behaviour
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Xera> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Xera> :O scary
<ubuntu_> anyone?
<Xera> whats a reiserfs ?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: I think it depends on which live CD
<ubuntu_> partition type
<Xera> k
<FisherP> it ubotu inteligent in any way... I thought it was an automated responce
<DaSkreech> Xera: The file system. Like ext3 or Fat32 or NTFS
<Xera> !vmware
<ubotu> vmware is VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"). Instructions for VMWare Server can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech,  do u know if its possible to format with reiserfs from the livecd?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: I think you can't with the edgy CD
<ubuntu_> oh, damn
<DaSkreech> at least not the /
<Valmarko> Could someone tell how to request the default configuration of my firewall. I would like to undo all the changes I made with guarddog
<ubuntu_> well..can you resize the OS partition after installation?
<DaSkreech> I could be wrong and it could be XFS instead
<Xera> !tinyxp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinyxp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> :(
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Yeah after install you can do what you want
<ubuntu_> well...im about to install, but it doesnt give reiserfs
<ubuntu_> ok, so it is possible to simply resize the whole thing and make 2 reiserfs partitions_
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: I think technically you can do a preinstall format and tell the installer to use that as long as you aren't putting grub on the same partition
<ubuntu_> yea, it is set on reiserfs at start
<Balsamic_Chicken> does anyone know how to set profile images for gaim? like the one picture that's displayed as u when ur in chat
<ubuntu_> but reiserfs on the whole drive
<DaSkreech> Valmarko: Not sure. You could dump your current config to a file I think
<DaSkreech> Balsamic_Chicken: I think that's in the FAQ on thier site
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Well do an advanced partiton and cut it up how you want it
<ubuntu_> how do i do an advanced partition?
<ubuntu_> i selected manual
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech *sigh* more reading lol, thx
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Yeah that works
<DaSkreech> Balsamic_Chicken: Hey you are talking about an application that forces you to read what amatuers are writing :)
<ubuntu_> is that the 'advanced' one?
* Bers is back.
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Yes
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech is there something besides gaim, amsn, and kopete, i don't like kopete and am trying to steer away from it
<DaSkreech> Miranda
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech do u know if "hello" from google will work for different platforms, i was on their site yesterday, didn't really know what exactly i was looking at lol
<DaSkreech> I"m not sure I understand
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech: hrm..but when i select that and try to cut it in halfs, the reiserfs goes away
<DaSkreech> Balsamic_Chicken: You want to connect to Gtalk from Gaim/kopete etc?
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Did you give it a mount point?
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech o just some program that'll allow me to hook up to msn, yahoo, and aim at the same time
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech sorry bout the confusion
<DaSkreech> What is the hello from Google?
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech: before the installation? :O
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech "hello"is a chat program from google i think, at least that was my impression after looking around their site
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Yes of course :)
<DaSkreech> Balsamic_Chicken: Can you give me a link?
<Dr_willis> Hello is a new way to look at pictures together
<Dr_willis> with friends and family.
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech ya, let me find
<Dr_willis> http://www.hello.com/what_is_hello.php
<orgie> hi @ all
<Balsamic_Chicken> yeah that
<orgie> jemand da, der deutsch spricht und mirhelfen kann?
<DaSkreech> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<orgie> uh
<orgie> :D
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech: like Dr_willis said http://www.hello.com/what_is_hello.php, it seems like mostly picture sharing but their background image shows their able to talk(type) to oneanother
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech: ok, thanx for the help m8
<ubuntu_> gonna install now
<swami> anyoane using mono online
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: You see the mount points?
<Balsamic_Chicken> is there a games channel on freenode?
<swami> anyone using mono-developer online?
<Dr_willis> #XXX
<DaSkreech> #gametome
<Dr_willis> :)
<Schuenemann> what does XXX mean?
<swami> or someone tell me the mono chanell?
<Balsamic_Chicken> think i'll go xxx first
<Balsamic_Chicken> that was a bad joke
<Balsamic_Chicken> lol
<Balsamic_Chicken> thx DaSkreech, checking out channel
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech: hrm..not really, im very new to linux and all, and im guessing ill be better off just installing one partition now, instead of bothering everyone :P
<DaSkreech> ubuntu_: Not a bad idea but in the future you will want at least two (plus swap)
<DaSkreech> Balsamic_Chicken: I haven't looked into it too much yet but I think it would be safe to say that given googles focus on chat you should be able to connect to hello
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech: yea, ill try resizing the partition later somehow
* DaSkreech noddles
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech thx for the feedback and looking it up =)
<DaSkreech> Balsamic_Chicken: Yep it seems that hello's chat component is simply Jabber which can be connected to by near 100% of Open source multi chat programs
<devinci> este vous toussur linux ?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<Schuenemann> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DaSkreech> I think
<DaSkreech>  That lookes french now that I look at tit
<DaSkreech> Blast :(
* DaSkreech needs sleep
<Schuenemann> I > you
<DaSkreech> Don't judge a language by the first word
<devinci> y a dquel qu un de francais
<jtmoney> is there a way to configure the wireless assistant to connect to preferred networks? it keeps connecting to my neighbors instead of mine ;)
<Schuenemann> !fr | devinci
<ubotu> devinci: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Avahi is funny they link to a "erroneous article" about them selves
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, :)
<DaSkreech> That's their description
<jtmoney> okay, i read up on repositories on wiki.kubuntu.org, but it's still not clear when i'm looking at the list... what are backports? are those *ALL* the lines at the bottom or only the two after the comments that describe backports?
<DaSkreech> noiesmo: Avahi is used in KIO slaves?
<DaSkreech> jtmoney: only the ones which describe themselves a backports
<BackPacker> jtmoney: backports are when someone makes a program available to a non-current distro
<BackPacker> jtmoney: i.e. if a program becomes available for Edgy, someone might backport it to Dapper
<noiesmo> DaSkreech, I don't really know much about avahi, I just googled it when you asked earlier, lol.  I'll have a read of the link later :)
* bers poszedl gra w ET
<Schuenemann> ?
<BackPacker> !polish >Bers
<DaSkreech> Blooming Knickers of the Spanish main. How much memory can Firefox eat?
* BackPacker thinks Bers might be from Portugal, not polish...
* Bers is back.
<Schuenemann> pl = poland
<Dr_willis> !redneck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redneck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BackPacker> Schuenemann: that's what I thought
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: If you start a redneck chan we can point to it
<Schuenemann> you just he was from pt :p
* Bers is back.
<Schuenemann> you just hthought e was from pt :p
<DaSkreech> !away > bers
<Schuenemann> bah, nevermind
<BackPacker> Schuenemann: I thought I recognized the language, then saw the .pl on his hostname
* Bers is back.
<DaSkreech> Wheee KDE is a subsection of Wikipedia :)
<Schuenemann> !xine > Schuenemann
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ahmuck> in kubuntu when i attempt to save under bluefish, i get /usr/bin/esd not found
<tobre> Hi!
<DaSkreech> Maybe cause it's not there?
<Schuenemann> how can I use whois from console?
<JosefK> why on earth is bluefish trying to use the sound daemon when it's saving?
<Schuenemann> I could when I had suse
<Ahmuck> well, yes, cause it's not there, but why doesn't adept show it
<Ahmuck> JosefK: no idea
<JosefK> Schuenemann: try installing it first
<JosefK> !whois
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: JosefK has a much better question
<ubotu> whois: the GNU whois client. In component main, is optional. Version 4.7.14 (edgy), package size 29 kB, installed size 272 kB
<Balsamic_Chicken> DaSkreech thx =), was afk little earlier, sorrie
<Ahmuck> :~$ bluefish
<Ahmuck> /bin/sh: /usr/bin/esd: not found
<Ahmuck> Segmentation fault
<JosefK> Ahmuck: see if bluefish has any settings to do with playing sounds, turn them off if it does
<JosefK> esd isn't listed as a dependency for bluefish at least :/
<DaSkreech> ok X and Firefox combined use up more than my 1GB swap space
<tobre> I have a strange problem with my laptop running kubuntu. Monitor turning-off time is set to 15 minutes. After that it's really turns off, but in next 20 seconds LCD backlight is turned on again, but still black screen. I wonder what's wrong that backlight turs on.
<JosefK> DaSkreech: sure you're not confusing disk cache with app memory?
* DaSkreech shrugs. I've never been able to read the memory stuff in ksysguard
<DaSkreech> I figure VMsize is the total of Swap plus in memeory and VMRss is what is actually in memory
<DaSkreech> hi nalioth
<JosefK> DaSkreech: check out Memory in KInfoCenter, it's a more detailed view
<nalioth> DaSkreech: howdy
<tobre> Anyone hasn't had such a situation?
<DaSkreech> JosefK: Well FF is taking up 590 Megs and X is taking up520 according to my reading of Ksysguard. That's more than my Swap memory :)
<mortici> heylo :)
<Ahmuck> http://pastebin.com/853128
<Ahmuck> if i do an strace, that is what i get
<Xera> can you paste it somewhere else? pastebin.com won't load..
<Ahmuck> tobre: did you check your bios settings or suspend ?
<Rob-West> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Sucks
<JosefK> Ahmuck: touch ~/.gtk-bookmarks
<Ahmuck> JosefK: yea, i tried that one, is there another place to paste ?
<JosefK> http://pastie.caboo.se/
<tobre> Yes.
<Rob-West> C:\Program Files\Microsoft Sucks\These Games Suck\We Spy On You
<Ahmuck> http://pastie.caboo.se/31592
<tobre> I have a dualboot and in windows it's working well.
<Ahmuck> after touching .gtk-bookmarks
<Xera> Rob-West: Winblows
<Schuenemann> Windows = Will Install Needless Data On Whole System
<Xera> XD
<JosefK> that's unusual, that munmap looks like a buffer, and the mmap2 above seems to have succeeded
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: I'd argue that more so with MacOS
<tobre> It's so strange. Firtst 20 seconds it's working, then backlight comes up again.
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech: Most Applications Crash. If Not, The Operating System Hangs
<DaSkreech> Go BSD :)
<Ahmuck> :-( i fixed this once, then i accidently rm -rf .* in my home directory and forgot how to fix it agian
<tobre> But is this a bug or smth?
<mortici> is there anyway to control DPMS through KDE?
<tobre> If it is, then there have to be some forum threads talking about it, but I could'nt find.
<DaSkreech> What brand laptop?
<Ahmuck> :~$ bluefish
<Ahmuck> /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Ahmuck> Segmentation fault
<Ahmuck> ok, after install esound, i get this now
<coreymon77> hi guys
<coreymon77> how do i install beryl
<coreymon77> on edgy] 
<mortici> coreymon77, aptitude install beryl
<tobre> Ok, but what should I do?
<DaSkreech> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-xgl
<phobiac> coreymon: There's more to it then just beryl though. I'm assuming you want it for all the fancy 3d effects?
<coreymon77> mortici: aptitude?
<mortici> yes
<mortici> aptitude install beryl
<phobiac> It's like apt-get but makes it easier to get rid of dependent packages.
<DaSkreech> Is KDE still the worlds Biggest Open source project?
<mortici> coreymon77, yep it ill get everything needed for beryl
<coreymon77> phobiac: well, i guess i would like that stuff, if it doesnt slow down my comp to omuch
<coreymon77> what if im just using regualr apt
<phobiac> coreymon: You need to make sure your video card can handle it though.
<phobiac> What's your video card? ATI, NVDIA?
<mortici> coreymon77, well then i hope you know all the deps for it
<mortici> coreymon77, but why make it hard, just type what i said and be done with it in under 2 mins
<coreymon77> mortici: apt gets all the deps aswell
<JohnFlux_> DaSkreech: i've made some changes to kde4 that means it's much easier to read and understand the memory usage of apps
<coreymon77> phobiac: i have an nvidia card
<DaSkreech> JohnFlux_: I saw :) And I'm sure you got many thanks
<mortici> coreymon77, yes beryl, but what about the theme managers?
<DaSkreech> Hi Hawkwind
<phobiac> coreymon: Follow this guide http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL
<coreymon77> mortici: do i really need that stuff
<phobiac> Beryl with XGL can be a long and grueling process, as far as I know it rarely works out of the box.
<mortici> coreymon77, why am i arguing with you, if you want to use apt then go for it, this is so weird, you asked a qestion and i answered it and you question me again lol
<mortici> i just tried to make it easy on you
<mortici> if you wanna do it the hard way
<mortici> then go for it
<phobiac> Coreymon: You need beryl and emerald. It's not one simple install. I would recommend using aptitude though, mortici is right.
<mortici> well then how are you gonna theme your windows?
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: Honestly this is not the right place to ask
<coreymon77> okay, its a pain in the ass with apt
<coreymon77> is this aptitude thing already on my computer
<mortici> lol i don't understand you
<mortici> haha
<coreymon77> or do i have to install it
<mortici> i give up
<mortici> im gonna go hide
* mortici hides
<coreymon77> oh
<phobiac> coreymon: If you don't know apt-get and aptitude beryl might be too difficult for you.
<coreymon77> its just apt isnt it
* mortici ponders why he would tell him to do something if there was an extra step to doing so, think.... just think....
<coreymon77> phobiac: excuse me but i know plenty about apt, i use it almost every day
<coreymon77> ive just never heqard of aptitude before
<coreymon77> not that i have found out that its just apt, im fine
<coreymon77> what a sec
<phobiac> coreymon: Look, I'm just making a recommendation. It took me a while to get beryl working and I almost ended up having to do a fresh install of kubuntu. I was making an observation based on an assumption and I could be wrong, but if you haven't been using kubuntu long enough to know aptitude beryl might be a bit too difficult if you run into problems.
<phobiac> I'm not calling you stupid, just trying to save you from future pains.
<coreymon77> phobiac: ive been using kubuntu for close to a yuear
<coreymon77> i know perfectly well what apt is
<phobiac> coreymon: Whatever you say man.
<coreymon77> ive just never heard anyone use the term aptitude for it before
<phobiac> aptitude is not exactly the same as apt.
<coreymon77> ive noticed
<coreymon77> for one thing
<coreymon77> i need to repos for beryl
<coreymon77> the
<andreasw> I am an old debian user and I've also never used aptitude before ^^
<phobiac> You might want to use Trev's svn repos.
<coreymon77> you see
<mortici> svn for the win
<DaSkreech> coreymon77: try asking in #ubuntu-xgl
<phobiac> Andrea: I was just trying to help him out. I assumed he might be too new at ubuntu. I was wrong. I apologive to you Corey.
* DaSkreech hugs phobiac
* mortici gives a group hug
<Xera> ok..
<andreasw> phobiac: well the problem is not everybody is native english speaker and can't find the right words so well
<coreymon77> umm
<coreymon77> whose the non native english speaker here
<tobre> Ahmuck, have you some ideas for fixing my problem?
<andreasw> I am for example ;)
<andreasw> But I am now really interested what the main differences between aptitude and apt-get are
<Ahmuck> tobre: what is your problem, i missed it
<andreasw> both can resolve depencies
<tobre> This screen backlight, remember?
<phobiac> Aptitude makes it easier to get rid of dependent uneeded packages when you uninstall the package you orginally installed.
<Ahmuck> tobre: ah, no, not really
<coreymon77> okay
<andreasw> phobiac: I can also do that with apt-get
<coreymon77> ive seen on that tutorial site you gave me that its reccomended to use aiglx instead
<tobre> Okay :)
<tobre> But could you suggest where should I ask about this problem?
<phobiac> Andrea: That's really all I know about it. Aptitude seems to be really aggresive with uninstalling dependencies.
<Ahmuck> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluefish/+bug/55256
<Ahmuck> bingo
<phobiac> For example, when I stupididly installed the kubuntu-desktop package with aptitude I ended up having apt-get request to remove most of kubuntu when I uninstalled the bluetooth programs.
<nikola> how do i set Firefox as my default browser?
<phobiac> Nikola: System settings>Default Applications
<andreasw> phobiac: it automatically makes what apt-get autoremove does
<phobiac> andrea: Pretty much.
<nikola> thx
<Ahmuck> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=360401
<pablo7> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<Ahmuck> is there a way to get a newer version of bluefish without going through adept ?  looks like i need 1.0.7 and ubuntu is currently at 1.0.6
<Ahmuck> it appears that 1.0.7 is only listed on fiesty, and of course that is not ready yet
<Ahmuck> well, i am not ready for fiesty yet
<Ahmuck> who do i contact about getting a 1.0.7 version of bluefish for edgy ?
<nikola> ok
<nikola> here is the big question
<nikola> ....
<nikola> how do i get my airport to work with this thing?
<Lynoure> nikola: By airport you probably do not mean a place where planes depart and arrive, but some piece of Mac hardware? What does it do, actually? Is it just a wireless accesspoint?
<jarn> How do I pipe output? I forget if it's < or >...
<nikola> iz just a wireless router
<nikola> but my wireless finding program doesnt find any of the access points in my house (which there are 4)
<Lynoure> nikola: I'm too sleepy to help much, but whoever will will want to know what wireless network card you have, I think
<pablo7> Ahmuck: you could try using checkinstall to compile updated source code and install it as a deb file.
<nikola> I have a built in Airport card
<nikola> .....
<Ahmuck> apt-get checkinstall bluefish ?
<Lynoure> So, some apple intel laptop. I cannot remember which those were called.
<nikola> macbook
<nikola> or macbookpro
<Lynoure> nikola: then this could help: http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<Lynoure> nikola: check the wireless part there.
<pablo7> Ahmuck: just apt-get checkinstall first, you will want to get the tar.gz file directly from the bluefish project website.
<Ahmuck> pablo7: ooooh, nice program
<nikola> ty
<Lynoure> nikola: being on Kubuntu, Adept instead of Synaptic and knetworkmanager instead of the gnome variants
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: Yeah handy for tight situations don't rely on it too much
<pablo7> jarn: do you want to pipe output to a file?
<sleepy495> what are some up to date Linux books I can buy?
<sleepy495> some are so old I don't know what to pick
<Dr_willis> sleepy495,  i always hit the sale tables.. :)
<BackPacker> sleepy495: Beginning Ubuntu Linux
<Dr_willis> its more bout quality of the book  - get one with lots of words.. not pictures.
<Dr_willis> :)
<BackPacker> sleepy495: Moving to Ubuntu Linux
<DaSkreech> I like pictures:(
<Ahmuck> actually, i could just install it in /usr/local/bluefish and then delete it.  it seems it only happens
<DaSkreech> It's why I hang out on IRC
<BackPacker> sleepy495: The Official Ubuntu Book
<Dr_willis> "Ubuntu hacks" has some neat info.. but its allready a little out of date
<BackPacker> sleepy495: Ubuntu Unleashed
<nikola> i have a question about Amarok
<Lynoure> Books tend to go out of date
<Lynoure> Dr_willis: there is no update web page?
<nikola> um, when it says build collection, it doesnt let me type in an address for where to search for music
<nikola> why?
<Lynoure> nikola: that's under Configuration
<BackPacker> sleepy495: Also Linux Desktop Hacks is fairly recent
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  never noticed.. most of the tips and core stuff works fine. i know enough to notice whats changed. :)
<Lynoure> nikola: if it is Amarok
<DaSkreech> nikola: try under settings I thin
<sleepy495> thanks :)
<Thehound666> problem. I have overcome many in this install but now stuck. I'm trying to install rtorrent and get this error
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: You know that ktorrent is already installed?
<nikola> ok, this is just weird
<nikola> hmm
<Thehound666> yes but trying out rtorrent to consider allowing it on our tracker
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: Ok pastebin your error
<jarn> How do I redirect output to a file?
<Ahmuck> is there a way to get an fiesty apt-get ?
<DaSkreech> nikola: How sow?
<Thehound666> very short one actually
<Lynoure> nikola: What is weird?
<DaSkreech> Ahmuck: Yes but please don't
<Thehound666> No package 'sigc++-2.0' found
<Dr_willis> !find sigc
<Thehound666> but tried Synaptic and apt-get
<ubotu> Found: libsigc++-2.0-0c2a, libsigc++-2.0-dev, libsigc++-2.0-doc, libsigc++-1.2-5c2, libsigc++-1.2-dev (and 9 others)
<nikola> um
<nikola> i did "/mnt/Users/nikola/Music"
<nikola> and it didnt find any of my music
<pablo7> jarn: like this... echo text > text.txt
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: There you go :)
<Thehound666> where do I find them?
<Thehound666> Google suddenly failing me
<DaSkreech> nikola: Just dbl check to make sure they are there
<metellius> kubuntu 7.04 does not seem to have any default way to view deb packages by clicking on them. did the previous versions of kubuntu have this? what is it called? I want to be able to install the package easily
<DaSkreech> nikola: Second question can you play mp3s?
<DaSkreech> nikola: Assuming they are mp3
<nikola> they are mostly mp3s
<nikola> but um
<nikola> whats a dbl check?
<nikola> i checked, and they are there
<nikola> the old fashioned way
<nikola>  "cd /mnt/Users/etcetcetc"
<DaSkreech> that a dbl check :)
<nikola> ok :P
<DaSkreech> nikola: Did you install mp3 support?
<nikola> well
<nikola> i know there is ogg support
<nikola> and it didnt take any of my oggs either
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: Apt-get the packages ubotu spat out
<DaSkreech> Ah
<DaSkreech> ....
<excitatory> is there ever any reason to use the canonical repos?
<DaSkreech> where did you put in this path?
* DaSkreech won't even get into that with excitatory
<pablo7> Ahmuck: the bluefish deb in fiesty will probably have unmet dependencies.
<DaSkreech> nikola: as far as I know it's a tree view. Was that what you saw?
<Thehound666> I did but not found, however was able to google 1 of them this time
<Thehound666> with just the name.deb
<nikola> whats a tree view?
<Lynoure> excitatory: What would you use instead? Most of the repos are Canonical, I think (judging from how many were down when Canonical had a power problem)
<nikola> (and how do you insert a space if the file name you are cd in has one?)
<Lynoure> excitatory: If you only use unofficial packages from unofficial sources, less chance for support, more chance of breakage, and barely a Ubuntu.
<DaSkreech> nikola: try a tab completion :)
<DaSkreech> nikola: but before the space put a \
<nikola> kewl :)
<excitatory> Lynoure: well, specifically the http://archive.canonical.com/ repo.. but i will assume commercial means not public.
<nikola> ya
<nikola> its all there
<nikola> its ALOT of music
<DaSkreech> nikola: A tree view is where you have a folder hierarchy but no place to actually type in the name of the folder you are looking for
<nikola> .........
<Lynoure> excitatory: the commercial one has quite nice packages for Flash and some other stuff that are not in the default repos, if I recall right.
<nikola> no idea
<DaSkreech> nikola: Did you get a wizard the first time that Amarok opened?
<nikola> -_- whats a wizard?
<Ahmuck> i just built into /usr/local/bluefish-1.0.7
<jarn> pablo7: Thanks.
<DaSkreech> Ha ha hold on a second nikola let me see if  I can walk you through
<excitatory> well.. one other question.. on the ubuntu wiki 'restricted formats' page, it used to list kubuntu specific packages to install.. now it seems either combined (maybe since edgy?) or somehow now only ubuntu (gnome) specific.. so what exactly is going on here?
<pablo7> jarn: glad to help.
<jarn> pablo7: It doesn't seem to work. It creates the file I tell it to redirect the output to, but it's empty.
<jarn> pablo7: This is my string - "kstart --activate --desktop 5 wine /home/jarn/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Guild\ Wars/Gw.exe -perf > ~/gwoutput.txt"
<Thehound666> still got the error after doing dpkg -i on the .deb and installing it
<DaSkreech> nikola: ok Amarok: Settings -> configure amarok -> Collection
<nikola> im there
<DaSkreech> What do you see?
<nikola> how do i change those things?
<pablo7> sleepy495:  here's a review of 3 books http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20061225020125627
<Thehound666> I've been working on this for 3 hours :(
<DaSkreech> nikola: What do you see there?
<nikola> home and media
<DaSkreech> And under media you don't see your mount?
<nikola> just a CD
<nikola> that i put inside
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> ok can You read !hidden
<pablo7> jarn:  don't you know not to mix linux & windows?
<DaSkreech> !hidden | nikola
<ubotu> nikola: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<nikola> .....
<BTR> Hi, how do i associate my .torrent files with Ktorrent as default?
<nikola> oh, ok
<nikola> well anyways, brb
<DaSkreech> nikola: It should solve your problem if you want incentive :)
<jarn> pablo7: I'm not mixing windows. I just chose to use .txt because I like to.
<nikola> mmk
<jarn> pablo7: Except Wine.
<pablo7> jarn:  take a look at your back slashes.
<jarn> pablo7: What, it's the back slashes that are causing problems?
<DaSkreech> nikola: mmk?
<nikola> ok :P
<pablo7> jarn:  yes, the linux shell takes these as escape sequences.
<DaSkreech> Ohhhh mmmmm k
<DaSkreech> as in California speak :)
<nikola> lol
<jarn> pablo7: Odd, that's how it auto-completed it when I hit the tab button.
<joshua__> hey folks, I did this to install nvidia drivers: installed nvidia-glx, rebooted, ran: nvidia-xconfig, modprobed nvidia, ran nvidia-glx-config, rebooted, kdm will not start...
<joshua__> thats how I did it in ubuntu... exactly and it worked
<jarn> pablo7: Well, I took out the backslashes and put quotation marks around the entire thing and it still does the same thing as before. Nothing.
<Minataku> jarn: Where there's an actual \ in the command line
<Thehound666> ok so why am I still getting the same error? I installed the one from .deb package since apt-get won't work for me
<Minataku> Use \\ instead
<Minataku> That will escape then \ making it a literal \
<DaSkreech> jarn: Just tuning in
<jarn> I don't have a \ in it anymore.
<DaSkreech> jarn: What is the problem?
<Minataku> Hm...
<jarn> DaSkreech: I'm trying to redirect wine output to a text file. It creates the file but it's empty.
<Minataku> Your command line should do it right
<Minataku> jarn: Oh
<joshua__> anyone?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<Minataku> Does WINE output to stdout or stderr?
<jarn> I don't know.
<Minataku> If it outputs the crap to stderr you need 2>
<jarn> Is there a way to find out?
<Minataku> Instead of >
<Minataku> And restore the "\ "
<Dr_willis> or use that typescript command.
<Minataku> That escapes the space, that's okay
<DaSkreech> jarn: What command are you using?
<blackdog> does anyone have any docs on adjusting trackpad speeds?
<Dr_willis> that will log everything to a file (i think) old skool command.
<jarn> Minataku: Thanks! That did it.
<Minataku> jarn: np
<jarn> DaSkreech: I was using > but apparently I needed to use 2>
<Xera> um
<Minataku> I figured if > made an empty file then WINE was probably outputting the data to stderr not stdout
<Xera> can't you use tee?
<DaSkreech> joshua__: What does kdm say?
<Xera> like: echo something | tee something.txt
<pablo7> You learn something new everyday here at #kubuntu.
<Minataku> Since starting stuff from a terminal usually mixes stdout and stderr into the one terminal
<joshua__> DaSkreech: nothing, just a dark screen...
<DaSkreech> joshua__: Well find the error :)
<intelikey> so ubuntu's pastebin  "You appear to be spamming the pastebin. I hate spammers so I won't let you. If ynot attempting to spam, please enable javascript so you can pass the antispam ch"   nice another thing i have against ubuntu.
<joshua__> DaSkreech: where?
<DaSkreech> joshua__: How are you starting kdm?
<joshua__> DaSkreech: I've tried by rebooting, as well ask "killall kdm"
<Lynoure> intelikey: feel free to paste into your own site, or set a pastebin site that does not require that.
<DaSkreech> joshua__: This is from terminal one?
<joshua__> DaSkreech: yes
<jarn> I didn't think there was a problem with the backslashes, since that's how it autocompleted it on tab.
<jarn> Minataku: Thanks again. :D
<DaSkreech> what's running on terminal 7?
<Minataku> jarn: No problem
<joshua__> DaSkreech: just a black screen
<DaSkreech> is X running?
<joshua__> DaSkreech: grep ps aux for xorg ?
<intelikey> Lynoure pastebin.ca  maybe.
<DaSkreech> joshua__: Sure
<DaSkreech> Xorg I think
<joshua__> DaSkreech: hmm doesnt look like it is
<intelikey>  http://pastebin.ca/308913  yes pastebin.ca works without fail
<DaSkreech> try a grep for just org
<joshua__> DaSkreech: nothing
<DaSkreech> Hmm sounds good
<DaSkreech> try a startx
<intelikey> and just fyi  javascript is and has been enabled.  there is an error on paste.ubuntu-nl.org   php error or something   java error i don't know.
<will> Hey
<will> I just installed kubuntu!
<will> It's cool !
<excitatory> well.. one other question.. on the ubuntu wiki 'restricted formats' page, it used to list kubuntu specific packages to install.. now it seems either combined (maybe since edgy?) or somehow now only ubuntu (gnome) specific.. could someone please explain what might be going on here?
<BluesKaj> :)
<will> But I only have an 8 meg on board so
<DaSkreech> will: welcome
<joshua__> DaSkreech: says no matching device for instance ... found ... an nvidia error
<will> My question for you guys is ... I remember trying ubuntu
<dartdog> somebody speak spanish?
<DaSkreech> joshua__: Don't suppose you can pastebin the error :(
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<will> And There was this thing to download programs... and it auto installs them for me
<dartdog> thanks...
<will> I'm a complete linux noob sorray :D
<DaSkreech> will: press Alt+space
<will> Thanks!
<joshua__> DaSkreech: erm wouldnt know how on console...
<DaSkreech> will: type adept and press enter
<BluesKaj> will, don't look at gnome pages . KDE all the way
<DaSkreech> joshua__: Yeah I don't know either can you give me a better jist?
<joshua__> hrmm
<will> I just did alt space
<DaSkreech> Hi BluesKaj
<will> Nothing happened... katapult showed up
<DaSkreech> type adept and press enter
<will> in the console?
<BluesKaj> hey DaSkreech, what's up ?
<will> adept
<DaSkreech> will: No when katapult comes up
<will> k
<intelikey> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<DaSkreech> Alt+space -> type adept -> press enter
<nikola> um
<DaSkreech> nikola: hi
<nikola> i have hidden files shown
<nikola> already
<joshua__> is there an automatix like app for kde where one doesnt need to install all those gnome libs?
<will> Thanks guys!
<will> YOu are way better then the hardcore dudes hehehe
<DaSkreech> seriously?
<angasule> ho
<DaSkreech> >_<
<DaSkreech> !adept | will
<ubotu> will: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<nikola> ya
<intelikey> will don't insult me.  i am hardc0re
<nikola> which is totally weird
<DaSkreech> intelikey: you can pastebin from the terminal?
<BluesKaj> DaSkreech, I got into a real dependency conundrum...damn java  is a tick off
<joshua__> DaSkreech: weird I ran dpkg-reconfigure ... etc and it works now with nvidia...
<DaSkreech> BluesKaj: That and Flash Grrrrrrrr
<intelikey> DaSkreech from console  yes always have.
<DaSkreech> joshua__: Good to go!! :)
<will> hehehe
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I need a tutorial
<nikola> well, its shown in konqueror at least
<BluesKaj> yeah, the flash prob is behind me at least
<will> I meant the hardcore guys that freak out and tell you to leave IRC rooms cause they think the new person doesn't deserve anything but exile
<will> I'm looking for a music making program for kubuntu
<Lynoure> will: That is "rude" not "hardcore"
<will> I cant seem to find any with this adept thing
<will> k hehehe
<intelikey> apps gpm + elinks    but the w3m or what ever it is will work too   or links2 or lynx
<intelikey> BluesKaj gpm is the key.
<intelikey> !gpm
<ubotu> gpm: General Purpose Mouse Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.19.6-22ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 202 kB, installed size 500 kB
<BluesKaj> will, some rooms have guys who just wanna strut their stuff. This room is realy very helpful most of the time :)
<DaSkreech> will: How hardcore music making?
<will> THanks blue :D
<will> DaSkreech it doesnt really matter
<will> I want to see what I can get
<DaSkreech> try audacity
<will> A good WavLAb or Soundforge type prog would be good
<DaSkreech> !audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4b-2.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1850 kB, installed size 5444 kB
<will> And any sequencer that is versitile
<will> Like a TRACKER or something like ACID or SOnar
<DaSkreech> will: I guess you don't know about universe huh?
<intelikey> DaSkreech sorry that was at you not BluesKaj   my bad.
<nikola> audacity is good
<will> Universe?
<nikola> fruity loops is better
<nikola> is it for linux?
<will> I heard there was an FL clone for Linux
<BluesKaj> no will, stick around , you'll see what i mean. I'm still a noob but these guys have taught me a lot.
<will> Awesome :D
<DaSkreech> !repos | will
<ubotu> will: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<DaSkreech> will: read that
<will> k
<will> DaSkreech, is universe a sound prog ?
<intelikey> :)
<intelikey> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Minataku> Hm...
<Minataku> !
<Minataku> Nothing XD
<intelikey> !!
<Minataku> lol
<DaSkreech> will: did you read that page?
<DaSkreech> !?
<nikola> wow, everyone is askin you questions :P
<DaSkreech> nikola: Who?
<intelikey> it's filtered  but it still tries to read my favorite bash answer  !i
<intelikey> !i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikola> juz ppl in da chat, and i still dont get whats goin on with amarok -_-
<intelikey> see  ^  ;/
<DaSkreech> nikola: I'm trying to find out
<will> I read the page
<Minataku> Hm
<will> Its how to use the adept manager :D
<Minataku> !(null)
<DaSkreech> intelikey: bash answer?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about null) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Minataku> Oooh, an anonomaly
<intelikey> DaSkreech yeah
<will> I keep typing in key words and finding nothing
<will> Like SEQEUNCER
<DaSkreech> will: Right so the applications you can install are broken into categories
<BluesKaj> !Dash
<ubotu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to "#!/bin/bash"
<will> QUENCER i mean
<DaSkreech> intelikey: whats the question?
<Linux_Galore> will: use www.google.com/linux
<Xera> what the heck is dash?
<Xera> :o
<DaSkreech> will: You have main which is Ubuntu provided applications
<DaSkreech> Xera: A shell
<intelikey> DaSkreech bash code type answer to common question  " does anyone ....blah "   answer  " !i "
<nikola_> where is the media folder located on konqueror
<Xera> don't we have enough?
<Xera> =p
<nikola_> ah
<nikola_> i see it
<will> ANd what does main do ?
<DaSkreech> will: And universe is mor programs that are open source that Ubuntu doesn't provide
<DaSkreech> will: It's the list of programs that Ubuntu has "blessed"
<nikola_> all i see is a folder called cdrom, a DVD icon called cdrom0 and a .hidden
<DaSkreech> will: if you want more programs you can add them. Look in the bottom of adept how many packages are available?
<Xera> nikola_: huh?
<Xera> system:/media ?
<nikola_> ya
<Xera> hmm
<nikola_> all i see are those things
<Xera> try media:/
<BluesKaj> Xera , dunno , i just wondered what the botinfo would have about it
<DaSkreech> nikola_: try /media :)
<Thehound666> ok someone gave me repositories and I got this. libsigc++-2.0-0c2a is alread
<Thehound666> y the newest version
<nikola_> i did
<Xera> hmm
<nikola_> :(
<Thehound666> yet not found when compiling?
<Xera> weird ^.-
<nikola_> where would /mnt be?
<Xera> uh?
<nikola_> hahaha
<nikola_> i see it
<nikola_> lol
<Xera> /mnt is in /mnt
<Xera> lol
<nikola_> ya
<nikola_> :P
<nikola_> ;)
<Thehound666> this is just too much
<nikola_> can i set this to a list kind?
<intelikey> !b-e | Thehound666
<ubotu> Thehound666: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<nikola_> rather than icon?
<Thehound666> I just want the thing to install
<BluesKaj> heeheehoho, don't laff at ppl
<Xera> nikola_: view
<DaSkreech> nikola_: What do you see in konqueror when you type /
<Thehound666> oh I did, the precompiled is 17 versions outdated
<nikola_> just "/"?
<DaSkreech> yup
<nikola_> um
<will> DaSkreech ionly have 400 available
<nikola_> a bunch of stuff
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: ok back up
<nikola_> 2 of which are not hidden
<nikola_> home and media
<intelikey> Thehound666 i don't care if it 1000000 versions out of date    does it work ?
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: What are you trying to get done?
<nikola_> mnt is in there
<Xera> how do i do that stretch icon thing like in gnome?
<DaSkreech> will: ok in adept got Adept -> manage repos
<intelikey> latest version crap.....   </grumbles>
<vorpal> !msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<will> ok
<DaSkreech> nikola_: do you have a .hidden file?
<excitatory> do the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats apply to kubuntu?  (i know they always used to, but the page has changed and now i'm not so sure)
<Xera> !stretch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stretch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> lol
<DaSkreech> nikola_: You may have to show hidden files from the view menu
<BluesKaj> !icon
<will> http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=i386&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fs%2Fsoundtracker%2Fsoundtracker_0.6.7-5_i386.deb&md5sum=6d4e7144a634fc0dab5df3bbcc9014fb&arch=i386&type=main
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nikola_> i did
<DaSkreech> will: Ok do you see a list of lines?
<nikola_> i see all of them
<Xera> excitatory: works for me
<will> I'm trying to install this program
<nikola_> mnt is one of the hidden files
<will> yes :D
<BluesKaj> !mnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mnt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xera> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nikola_> i also see bin, boot, cdrom, dev, etc, etc
<intelikey> !mount
<DaSkreech> nikola_: try and close amarok and reopen it hten
<intelikey> oooops
<nikola_> but amarok will only look in "media" and "home"
<BluesKaj> too many ppl mounting
<excitatory> Xera: have you looked at that page recently?  it used to list kde specific packages, but now it's either gnome specific or perhaps merged?
<DaSkreech> will: Ok scroll down till you see a line with edgy universe at the end
<nikola_> and mnt is in neither
<nikola_> thats what i think the problem is
<will> ok
<Xera> excitatory: uh, well i used it like a week ago. did it change since then?
<Xera> lol
<Thehound666> rtorrent and libtorrent install from source
<excitatory> Xera: fair enough
<Thehound666> latest from repository is 0.5.3
<intelikey> what the hell is that.    !mount points to Partitioning programs: ????   who's the idiot that did that ?
<Thehound666> banned everywhere now
<Xera> How to Make Things Work in a Hurry (for Ubuntu 6.06 and newer)
<will> dbl click ?
<Xera> click0r?
<Xera> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pitfdll gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gxine libxine-main1 libxine-extracodecs ogle ogle-gui
<Xera> lol
<evert> newb question y'all
<Xera> mmk
<evert> during installation of kubuntu 6, i was never asked to set a root password
<Thehound666> this missing error occurs on ./configure
<Xera> you don't need to
<evert> merely a user account password
<intelikey> !root | evert
<ubotu> evert: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Thehound666> sigc++
<Xera> but, if you want to, run
<Xera> sudo passwd
<DaSkreech> will: what does the line say?
<intelikey> evert                          ^
<Xera> the sudo password is your user password
<Thehound666> but it say I have latest libsigc++ when doing apt-get
<evert> it is?
<Xera> yes
<nikola_> restarting amarok didnt change it -_-
<DaSkreech> will: something like deb <url> edgy universe ?
<Xera> if your user pass was 123, then sudo pass is 123
<nikola_> is it because amarok wont see hidden files the way konqueror will?
<will> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<will> Thats what it says
<evert> allright, lemme try that :)
<nikola_> can i make hidden files "unhidden"?
<will> edgy security
<intelikey> evert      https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo     you might want to read that anyway.
<DaSkreech> will: Hmm go down a little more :0
<DaSkreech> :-)
<Dr_willis> nikola_,  you refering to the /etc and so on folders? or the .hidden type files?
<Dr_willis> !hidden
<ubotu> Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<will> thats it
<Dr_willis> and its a feautre that seems to irked a lot of people and is being disabled... :)
<nikola_> the /etc folders
<will> Cant go anymore daskreech
<nikola_> i see the .hidden ones too
<DaSkreech> will: Then go up :)
<DaSkreech> you are looking for edgy universe
<nikola_> but amarock doesnt
<will> THe next one is
<Dr_willis> i just type the full path :) i sort of like them hidden.. keeps the wife from getting lost.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: You can't in amarok
<nikola_> ya
<evert> Ahhhh. Okay i get it know
<will> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<nikola_> thats why im sad :(
<evert> now, i mean
<will> and it just say edgy
<Thehound666> ok this is killing me. half the packages referred to at the help page are saying not found
<evert> you cannot su, but using sudo you can perform su commands
<Dr_willis> sudo -s  :)
<evert> Thanx Xera!
<Thehound666> actually every package is more accurate
<Xera> evert: no problemo
<Dr_willis> Thehound666,  you got your repositories set up right? for example what package?
<Thehound666> let me see I'll paste one
<Thehound666> sudo apt-get install autoconf
<will> Oh cool awesome
<will> I enabled them
<will> And now I got like 19000 progs :D
<will> Thanks DaSkreech
<Thehound666> another  sudo apt-get install auto-apt
<DaSkreech> will: Ok go back to it and I'll show you something else :)
<intelikey> evert and beeing that i pointed you to that let me also assert  that  imo    the ubuntu way of having a 'root jr.' account via sudo is in many cases less secure than having a good root password   but it is ubunut policy to "never under any circumstances what so ever, set a root password"
<will> k
<DaSkreech> Find the same line and click on the word universe
<intelikey> being ^
<will> ok
<DaSkreech> You should be able to edit it
<DaSkreech> now put a space after universe and type multiverse
<will> ok
<DaSkreech> so that it looks like edgy universe multiverse
<DaSkreech> then apply and fetch updatess
<nikola_> OMG
<nikola_> i dont know what i did :P
<nikola_> i kinda clicked things
<nikola_> aimlessless
<nikola_> ly
<nikola_> and now it sees it :P
<Thehound666> I'm on default list all uncommented
<intelikey> stab in the dark kills penguin     story at nine.
<nikola_> and now it doesnt see it anymore :P
<nikola_> amazing, huh?
<DaSkreech> nikola_: did you get to set it before it vanished?
<DaSkreech> will: How are you now?
<nikola_> ya, BUT, it isnt doing anything, so i suppose it didnt work
<nikola_> also, if i am trying to load into a playlist 80 GB from my other partition, when this one is only 20 GB, will i have any problems?
<DaSkreech> nikola_: Eh?
<evert> intelikey, I see your point, but being an absolute newb, im more concerned about getting everything to work properly then i am about security issues
<nikola_> 80 GB of music
<DaSkreech> You have a partition with 80 gb of music but your ~ is on a 20 GB partition?
<nikola_> ya
<evert> im not trying to be naive about security, but am desperate to... ehm... get on with it
<intelikey> evert k one can always set a password until they have things configured the way they feel comfortable with then    as root    passwd -dl        to re-lock the account.
<Dr_willis> "Lets Get it on!"
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> nikola_: you are good
<nikola_> just to get it to work -_-
<nikola_> isnt there like, an easy way to make something visible?
<nikola_> like, right click and say "BE VISIBLE" lol :P
<Dr_willis> nikola_,  open one dir up in the file manager, drag drop to ya player?
<nikola_> ill try
<Dr_willis> nikola_,  or just link the dir to your /home/whatever/Mucak dir.
<Dr_willis> and enjoy all that kenny G. goodness
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: do links work in a tree view?
<nikola_> it wont let me type the address in amarok
<intelikey> actually imo good secure passwords (20+ chars with letters upper and lower case, numbers, and symbles)   are never really a bad thing.
<nikola_> it actually wont let me type anything :P
<Dr_willis> I use the shell DaSkreech  :)
<nikola_> same here, but will it work?
<constantin> yallow
<nikola_> just drag and drop to "configure collection"?
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: no X?
<Dr_willis> nikola_,  try it and see
<nikola_> no, it wont let me
<nikola_> :(
<Dr_willis> nikola_,  dont want to kust remove that /.hidden file or whatever its called?
<constantin> yallow
<nikola_> would that work?
<intelikey> constantin if that's a misspelling of a colour  then  rud to you.  :)
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: apparently amarok doens't carea bout that
<Thehound666> well I feel dumb, think I'll move my data onto windows
<nikola_> constantin........... sounds like the name of a friend of mine :P
<nikola_> lol
<constantin> cool
<constantin> tnx
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: You can seed stuff in ktorrent
<yellowdog21> hei constantin nice name
<Thehound666> apt-get is not finding 1 application on the page you referred me to
<Thehound666> I was supposed to test rtorrent
<constantin> ms yallowdog21
<Thehound666> to see if it should be unbanned
<yellowdog21> so how is nvida?
<constantin> is better now
<yellowdog21> nvidia driver?
<yellowdog21> good
<nikola_> is it safe to trash the .hidden file?
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: HOld on it's in the repo but you can't install it?
<intelikey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yellowdog21> o man is so hard in english
<DaSkreech> nikola_: THought you said you did already
<yellowdog21> English
<Thehound666> supposedly
<Thehound666> says not found
<nikola_> not the file
<DaSkreech> !rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Thehound666> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<nikola_> haha
<Thehound666> refers to a few packages
<nikola_> access denied
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: Do you have universe enabled?
<DaSkreech> nikola_: Sudo
<Thehound666> all are uncommented
<Thehound666> sources.list
<DaSkreech> nikola_: sudo mv it to something else
<steveire> How do I know if my xorg.conf is written correctly to take advantage of 3d acceleration?
<nikola_> sudo mv /trash?
<nikola_> whats the trash adres?
<Dr_willis> steveire,  run a 3d game?
<intelikey> there is no /trash    unless you made one.
<Thehound666> so yes, it's enabled but apt-get never finds anything
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: What are you using to install?
<steveire> Dr_willis: Yeah, but if it's slow I start trouble-shooting
<nikola_> haha
<nikola_> that worked
<Dr_willis> steveire,  have you installed the proper 3d drivers yet?
* intelikey does : > /trash    so he'll have one.  :)
<Thehound666> trying to get the tools on the url I gave
<nikola_> how do i empty trash?
<DaSkreech> nikola_: I should kick you
<Thehound666> compiling tools
<Dr_willis> nikola_,  i normally holler at the kids to take out the trash. :)
<nikola_> *dont hurt me*
<nikola_> :P
<nikola_> lol
<DaSkreech> You said you did that already :-P
<Thehound666> it instruct to type sudo apt-get install autoconf
<Thehound666> not found
<intelikey> nikola_ same way you did in M$    you right click the icon
<Thehound666> sudo apt-get auto-apt
<nikola_> it says its already empty
<Thehound666> not found
<nikola_> wateva
<nikola_> at least i see the files now
<steveire> Dr_willis: I'm not certain. I have linux-restricted-modules-generic, and I'm using the radeon driver. I understand AIGLX is already on it, and I have the use AIGLX option in my xorg with no errors reported.
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: You are doing this from the command line?
<Thehound666> konsole
<Thehound666> like always
<Thehound666> it used to find things
<Dr_willis> steveire,  i wouldent touch aiglx at all. :) good luck...
<steveire> How do I know if the radeon driver is the right one to use?
<Thehound666> but not I have to find .debs most of the time
<steveire> Dr_willis: Why not?
<nikola_> um
<Thehound666> now*
<nikola_> i clicked ok on the file
<intelikey> !ati steveire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati steveire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intelikey> !ati | steveire
<nikola_> nothing is happening
<ubotu> steveire: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Thehound666> so how do I fix this? maybe then I'll get somewhere with rtorrent
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: try apt-cache search rtorrent for me
<nikola_> ok
<nikola_> i didnt check mark it
<nikola_> BAH
<nikola_> haha
<DaSkreech> nikola_: ha ha :)
<nikola_> have fun scanning
<DaSkreech> nikola_: Yeah I just go get something to eat
<constantin> ptr nvidia   sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nikola_> i think ill go take a plane somewhere and be back here at 50%
<DaSkreech> I have neatr 100Gb and it takes a good while
<nikola_> WAHOO!
<nikola_> 2%!
<Thehound666> what did it do? it spit back no response
<nikola_> ill go play some Wii
<nikola_> c yall, ty
<nikola_> *afk*
<steveire> intelikey: lspci tells me I have a radeon 9100 IGP AGP. Does that mean it's unsupported (less than 9500)
* DaSkreech follows nikola_
<constantin> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: really?
<intelikey> !rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1 (edgy), package size 232 kB, installed size 636 kB
<Thehound666> yes it asked password
<intelikey> it's in universe
<Thehound666> then nothing
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: Put in your password
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> apt-get update
<Dr_willis> apt-get me a beer.
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Noooo
<Xera> cd /dev/pub
<Xera> more beer
<DaSkreech> cd /pub
<Xera> xD
<Thehound666> that seems to be working on something
<DaSkreech> more beer
<Xera> DaSkreech: got it before you
<Xera> ;o
<constantin> :))
<Dr_willis> mv food /moutn/
<Xera> lol
<intelikey> steveire i would suppose so.  i don't have ati so i'm not fameliar with the support or process of installing.
<DaSkreech> See if I hadn't practiced it before you I'd have been coherent enough to *burp* *passes out*
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: When it's done try the apt-cache search again
<steveire> intelikey: Alright. Are NVidia cards the ones to go for if you want linux compatibility?
<intelikey> Dr_willis what i should apt-get install that beer or just wget it ?
<DaSkreech> steveire: Currently though ATI is changing that a lot
<DaSkreech> steveire: Though honestly intel is beating them both
<Dr_willis> sssssssshhhhhhlurp beer
<steveire> DaSkreech: Really? How open source drivers? (RE ATI)
<DaSkreech> They open source the drivers
<intelikey> steveire no not really.     but nvidia is better supported   or  at least easier to deal with than ati.
<Thehound666> ok but it is very old rtorrent still'
<DaSkreech> steveire: no ATI just has actually looked at LInux now instead of sweeping crumbs under the table at us
<Thehound666> banned at all my trackers
<Thehound666> because of age
<Dr_willis> heh.
<DaSkreech> ha ha really?
<intelikey> steveire look for something that doesn't have to have propritary drivers...
<DaSkreech> !rtorrent feisty
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.4-1 (feisty), package size 314 kB, installed size 860 kB
<Thehound666> yes it gets 0.5.3
<nikola_> whats a Kbfx theme?
<Thehound666> minimum at most 0.6.4
<Thehound666> current 0.7.1
<Dr_willis> !info kbfx
<DaSkreech> Woah Debian is really behind
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.1+20060611cvs-1 (edgy), package size 593 kB, installed size 1596 kB
<steveire> Ah. How can Intel open-source their drivers and the others can't? How do they keep the working secrets of their cards secter?
<Thehound666> why I need to compile
<DaSkreech> steveire: Much older technology
<steveire> Hmm, not a great reason to buy.
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: Ok well now that you have updated you should be able to find more packages and you should be having an easier time of it
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: First thing is apt-get install build-essential
<Thehound666> thanks. I hope this works so I don't have to tell my staff I'm dumb
<Thehound666> lol
<DaSkreech> steveire: It was till they started open sourcing actuall 3d stuff. It works surprisingly well
<DaSkreech> steveire: In Linux terms :)
<steveire> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver#head-363954c23963c39e3a7d633c7ad8667c8e0949c9 <<< This says the 9100 has full te support under the radeon driver.
<steveire> I'll look into intel I suppose.
<intelikey> steveire they all could.... it's a money game.    older technology doesn't mean less functional or slower.       it can be that but even a thing slightly less functional that you can use all it's functions is better than something you can't use....    "a living dog is greater than a dead lion"   <soloman>
<nikola_> how do you instal a kbfx theme?
<steveire> s/te/3d/
<DaSkreech> steveire: For the record intel has open specs and open drivers so you can expect full support and long support
<steveire> dunno how that happened.
<DaSkreech> nvida has closed * but the drivers support GL_EXT_texture_on_pixmap so you can do some fancy stuff
<DaSkreech>  ATI has closed * but doesn't support <see string above> so is a little less functional
<steveire> That might be what makes water effects not work with beryl
<constantin> ubuntu
<constantin> kubuntu
* Xera is away: sleep
<intelikey> constantin what are you trying to do ?
<nikola_> i dloaded a kbfx theme, and its just a folder named "theme" will a whole bunch of pngs in side it..... how do i install it? :P
<intelikey> !away | xera
<ubotu> xera: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<xera> i cant turn it off just because i use freenode lol..
<intelikey> no but you can add insult to injury  all you like i suppose.
<constantin> ls cdrom0
<Dr_willis> nikola_,  check ghe kbfx homwpage/docs perhaps it has a config tool?
<intelikey> constantin that will probably work if you prepend  /exec
<constantin> yes
<intelikey> constantin but it's not good practice to use the irc client for a shell cause you will sooner or later flood the channel that way.
<constantin> view cd in command ls cdrom0
<intelikey> only in that dir.    tyr   ls /media/cdrom0
<intelikey> try
<nikola_> where is that?
<constantin> for image cd what command?
<constantin> in terminal
<intelikey> same   ls = list    any mounted fs  any dir.
<DaSkreech> nikola_: Where is?
<constantin> is comuniti
<constantin> comunity ubuntu
<nikola_> ghe kbfx homwpage/docs
<nikola_> ghe kbfx homepage/docs
<constantin>  questions=answer
<excitatory> could someone please recommend an online photo album service?  possibly even something which integrates with digikam..
* DaSkreech prods Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> google has that hello thang. then theres flickr
<intelikey> something like myspace  ?
<DaSkreech> Flickr?
<Dr_willis> nikola_,  you never heard of google.com eh?
<intelikey> google what's that ?
<nikola_> thats what i just did :P
<intelikey> i thought that internet and irc were mutually exclusive...
* intelikey doesn't know that  irc = internet relay chat
* DaSkreech watches intelikey walk the path to madness alone
<intelikey> if i be mad then
<nikola_> will this playlist be permanent?
<DaSkreech> nikola_: I hope not
<DaSkreech>  that would get dull
<nikola_> how so?
<Thehound666> I got everything but still the error, maybe English needs to be made out of this little bit
<nikola_> i dont wanna have to scan everything again the next time i boot
<DaSkreech> YOu couldn't change it that would be what you listen to forever more
<Thehound666> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<Thehound666> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<DaSkreech> nikola_: Collection != playlist
<nikola_> i know
<nikola_> :P
<nikola_> i can save it as a playlist right?
<intelikey> bash: syntax error expecting `fi'
<DaSkreech> nikola_: No need to it's always one playlist away
<intelikey> nikola_ you can.  but why ?
<nikola_> i wont need to rescan when i boot will i?
<DaSkreech> Look under playlists -> smart playlists -> collection -> all collection
<nikola_> has anyone had problems with the fans on an imac g5?
<DaSkreech> nikola_: It will rescan but nothing like this. it just checks to see if you added new media and adds that in
<nikola_> mine always blow so hard when in kubuntu
<DaSkreech> It's like a 7 second pause
<kaeru> I'm having trouble connecting to wireless on my new laptop. I've tried using iwconfig to manually enter correct settings but I can't connect,
<nikola_> how do i make my partition mount on startup?
<DaSkreech> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<DaSkreech> nikola_: read up :)
<nikola_> mmk
<Thehound666> has anyone here beyond all possibility gotten the sigc++ error when installing libtorrent and manged to kill it?
<Thehound666> managed*
<DaSkreech> !find sigc
<ubotu> Found: libsigc++-2.0-0c2a, libsigc++-2.0-dev, libsigc++-2.0-doc, libsigc++-1.2-5c2, libsigc++-1.2-dev (and 9 others)
<Thehound666> on the configure part
<Thehound666> I said apt-get first one'
<DaSkreech> !libsigc++-2.000c2a
<Thehound666> said I had latest
<intelikey> 
<DaSkreech> Right
<intelikey> oops    cleaning mouse.
<DaSkreech> :)
<Thehound666> do I need that and the (9 others)?
<DaSkreech> No
<DaSkreech> you may need the second one
<intelikey> 
<intelikey> 
<dsmith> thieves suck!
<intelikey> 
<osiris> is dapper no longer being supported ? It seems like all the repo's are disappearing
<intelikey> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th release of Ubuntu.  Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake".
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: You are compiling correct?
<intelikey> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<DaSkreech> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<Thehound666> I think so
<Thehound666> it goes all the way and dies there
<osiris> i know its supposed to be LTS, but i dont see crap comming for updates
<nikola_> ok
<Thehound666> the first package is not found
<Thehound666> now
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: install the -dev package
<nikola_> i have a problem with the theme i dloaded
<nikola_> it wont let me extract it
<nikola_> ................
<Thehound666> second says broken
<nikola_> ark wont
<intelikey> osiris what do you think needs updated ?
<Thehound666> I'll show you
<Thehound666> libsigc++-2.0-dev: Depends: libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (= 2.0.16-3) but 2.0.17-2 is to be installed
<osiris> intelikey, it's not what i need i guess.  ITs just that every 3rd update or so, another repo no longer exists.
<osiris> also
<intelikey> osiris i know kweather is borked.   and kde has a bug that they don't intend to fix....
<Thehound666> E: Broken packages
<intelikey> repos ? which repos ?
<Thehound666> even tells me I should file a bug report against them
<osiris> http://rafb.net/p/7Q94Mi33.nln.html
<steveire> Thehound666: Try out the kconfigure package.
<DaSkreech> you installed libsigc++-2.0-0c2a
<Thehound666> done
<DaSkreech> ok
<DaSkreech> try the dev again
<Thehound666> same
<Thehound666> it occurs with apt-get
<Thehound666> what does broken mean?
<Thehound666> failed checksum?
<osiris> intelikey, any idea on that rafb paste ?
<intelikey> osiris those failed to fetch look more like a bad bzip2 file header than a missing repo    but you should probably check in #ubuntu    and see what they say also.
<will> Does kubuntu have firefox built in ?
<will> IS there a way to make the built in browser compatable with gmail ?
<intelikey> the duplicate entries   that just what it says    nothing wrong online that's in the /etc/apt/sources.list   file
<osiris> will install firefox yourself
<intelikey> will adept
<osiris> sudo apt-get install firefox
<intelikey> will or   sudo apt-get install firefox
<DaSkreech> will: go to tools -> browser identifucation -> Othr _> Firefox 1.5.0.1
<DaSkreech> Gmail suddenly works!
<intelikey> DaSkreech oh konq could lie to it i guess   :)
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: It means something will break if you install it
<DaSkreech> will: Nice trick
<nikola_> ok
<steveire> DaSkreech: Gmail chat doesn't work with konqi.
<nikola_> i dont get this
<Thehound666> this seems so impossible
<nikola_> it says: amarok doesnt play mp3s, install mp3 support?
<nikola_> so i click yes
<nikola_> and it installs
<nikola_> so i try and play again
<nikola_> and it doesnt work
<DaSkreech> steveire: Yeah but I wouldn't use it in Firefox either
<intelikey> what is Thehound666 trying to install anyway?
<nikola_> it wants me to install it again
<DaSkreech> rtorrent
<DaSkreech> the version they have in feisty is too old so he's compiling
<steveire> DaSkreech: I haven't got ff. Too slow. I have opera, but use it only for gmail. What a waste...
<DaSkreech>  assuming Thehound666 is male :)
<Thehound666> rtorrent
<intelikey> !mp3 | nikola_
<ubotu> nikola_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<steveire> nikola_: Try stopping and restarting amarok
<steveire> Did you solve your theme issue?
<Thehound666> why can't I remove libsigc++?
<Thehound666> in synaptic now
<DaSkreech> what is it saying?
<intelikey> !fisty | Thehound666
<Thehound666> nvm. it seems ok now
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thehound666> was shaded out a sec ago
<intelikey>  Thehound666  /join #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> !feisty
<ubotu> The next version of Ubuntu (7.04; codenamed "Feisty Fawn"), it should be released in April 2007. At the moment it is alpha. Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseSchedule - Specifications (goals): https://features.launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/feisty - Help in #ubuntu+1
<nikola_> omg
<DaSkreech> intelikey: That version is too old
<nikola_> there was an error installing mp3 support
<nikola_> *sigh*
<DaSkreech> nikola_: :) Ok want help in installing?
<nikola_> ya :P
<Thehound666> what is this channel for? in relation to my issue
<DaSkreech> ok you need to add in multiverse in adept
<nikola_> it asked me
<nikola_> if i wanna dload from there
<nikola_> so i said yes
<DaSkreech> intelikey: That's really not going to help him out
<DaSkreech> nikola_: it being ..?
<intelikey> DaSkreech has nothing to do with a version     has everything to do with the fact that feisty is not supported here yet.
<nikola_> some window that popped up?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: He's not on feisty
<Thehound666> oh I'm not on feisty
<DaSkreech> nikola_: From adept?
<Thehound666> I'm on edgy
<intelikey> ok.
<intelikey> i misread that then.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I was just saying that even if he was the version there is too old
<DaSkreech> so he HAS to compile it
<intelikey> i see.
<DaSkreech> Ok we are all on the same page then :)
<nikola_> ok
<intelikey> installed b-e ?
<DaSkreech> He has a problem with getting a build environment then :)
<nikola_> now it crashes when i tell it to play an mp3
<DaSkreech> nikola_: Wait wait wait
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Thehound666> is remving libsigc++ a safe idea?
<DaSkreech> nikola_: What is going on? :) what popped up a dialog?
<nikola_> it worx
<DaSkreech> Ah >_<
<intelikey> Thehound666 look at the list of things it will take with it,  if any.
<DaSkreech> I don't jnow anymore what's the going on!
<Thehound666> aptitude
<Thehound666> ubuntu-minimal
<intelikey> Thehound666 you did install build-essential didn't you ?
<Thehound666> long time ago
<will> When I find a program
<DaSkreech> will: Yup?
<will> Then I install the package ... where do i find it ?
<intelikey> just trying to cover the bases
<Thehound666> that was something that cooperated
<intelikey> what compile time error do you get ?
<DaSkreech> will: in general you can find Gui Apps in the K-Menu and CLI apps by pressing Alt+F2 and typing in the name
<intelikey> alt+f2 will open a konsole for things like ls ?
<Thehound666> I get not found on sigc++-2.0
<Thehound666> even though 1 piece is installed
<Thehound666> the -dev is broken
<dsmith> whats the command for checking system clock?
<intelikey> date
<Thehound666> on ./configure it occurs
<jarn> How does chmod work? I did 'sudo chmod -R u+rw <folder name>' and it did nothing. I still need to be root to access the files.
<nikola_> so
<dsmith> <----duh!
<dsmith> lol
<nikola_> thats ONE thing i fixed today
<nikola_> music
<nikola_> lol
<intelikey> Thehound666 hmmm k let me think a minute.
<dsmith> I should have remembered date
<steveire> will: What program?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: If you select open in terminal
<intelikey> then you might want to mention that one the   alt+f2  for cli apps    line  :)
<DaSkreech> jarn: who owns the folder?
<DaSkreech> nikola_: mp3 works?
<will> Cool it worked !
<nikola_> ya
<will> But how do I  make a shortcut on my desktop ?
<jarn> DaSkreech: How do I check?
<DaSkreech> will: Of course :)
<nikola_> *wheww*
<DaSkreech> jarn: I assume you are using the command line?
<Thehound666> tried it from synaptic
<jarn> Yes.
<DaSkreech> nikola_: What else you need working?
<intelikey> Thehound666 what does   sudo apt-get install libsigc++-2.0-dev        say ?
<Thehound666> it says unresolvable dependancies
<DaSkreech> will: What application is it?
<Thehound666> try adding repositories
<will> soundtracker
<Thehound666> tells me it's broken
<DaSkreech> will: is it in the K-menu?
<will> I dont see it
<will> Like the START BUTTON ?
<jarn> DaSkreech: Ah, I got it figured out. I just needed to chown it. Thanks!
<will> It's not in any of the tabs
<DaSkreech> will: Yes the start button
<DaSkreech> jarn: root owned it right?
<Thehound666> here got it again
<Thehound666> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Thehound666>   libsigc++-2.0-dev: Depends: libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (= 2.0.16-3) but 2.0.17-2 is to be installed
<Thehound666> E: Broken packages
<will> DaSkreech, it doesnt show it
<DaSkreech> jarn: You can ls -l to see who owns it btw
<DaSkreech> will: Ok
<Dr_willis> !info libsigc++-2.0-0c2a
<intelikey> Thehound666 i don't have edgy i have dapped but i just did             Unpacking libsigc++-2.0-dev (from .../libsigc++-2.0-dev_2.0.16-3_i386.deb) ...
<intelikey> Setting up libsigc++-2.0-0c2a (2.0.16-3) ...
<intelikey> Setting up libsigc++-2.0-dev (2.0.16-3) ...
<ubotu> libsigc++-2.0-0c2a: type-safe Signal Framework for C++ - runtime. In component main, is important. Version 2.0.16-3 (edgy), package size 31 kB, installed size 88 kB
<intelikey> no errors on dapper.....
<Dr_willis> Heh heh - see the " is imporntant' :)
<Dr_willis> lol
<will> SO how do I make a shortcut on my desktop to an application ?
<Dr_willis> will,  you can make a desktop launcher for an application
<Thehound666> so what is the root of this? seems like my sigc++ is too new for the dev
<Dr_willis> not actally a 'shortcut'
<DaSkreech> will: I'd tell you but mine never work :( I know you start with Right click Create Launcher
<Dr_willis> or drag an item from the Kmenu, to the desktop (use copy) then edit the icon and what it launches
<intelikey> Thehound666 yeah looks like a bug in the package
<Dr_willis> I perfer to drag them to the Panel.
<intelikey> !bug | Thehound666
<ubotu> Thehound666: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Thehound666> well did see this before the actual error
<Thehound666> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Thehound666> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<Thehound666> that package should be filed.
<Thehound666> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<will> k
<Thehound666> then it's what I pasted you
<intelikey> Thehound666 yep.     you are wanting to compile the "latest" rtorrent on the latest *buntu   but an older *buntu would probably work...    one of the ironies of "latest"   ;/
<Thehound666> yeah but downgrading would be erasing 400 GB of data or moving it
<Thehound666> :(
<DaSkreech> will: Though Dr_willisdoesn't use X he might be able to help you more than I
<DaSkreech> nikola_: What else do you want to get done?
<Thehound666> unless I can somehow keep my data where it is
<intelikey> Thehound666 i'm not totaly convinced that you need the dev package anyway     the error from the ./configure  didn't say 'dev' did it ?
<Thehound666> no
<Thehound666> but synaptic said it's installed
<Thehound666> the non dev
<dsmith> has anyone ever used yahoo messenger on buntu's?
<dsmith> er...wait GAIM would work...but I like the audio chat
<Thehound666> spyware, just use Kopete
<will> Whats the best FTP program for kubuntu
<intelikey> ummmm wait    sigc++    or libsigc++  ?
<dsmith> filezilla?
<Thehound666> sigc++
<intelikey> !find sigc++
<ubotu> Found: libsigc++-2.0-0c2a, libsigc++-2.0-dev, libsigc++-2.0-doc, libsigc++-1.2-5c2, libsigc++-1.2-dev (and 9 others)
<DaSkreech> dsmith: if you mean the Yahoo meesenger client provided by yahoo then the answer is yes. If you mean using the Yahoo messenger protocol the naswer is yes :)
<Thehound666> in the error
<intelikey> i'm not seeing a package of   sigc++   ???
<dsmith> ok DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> !ftp | will: this might help
<ubotu> will: this might help: FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<Thehound666> ok so it means I have to compile c++ too?
<draik> What do I need to SSH from my desktop to my laptop on my home network?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: yeah they are always in lib is eems
<Thehound666> sigc++
<DaSkreech> it seems
<dsmith> fireftp from firefox works as well
<dsmith> er.. fireftp extension, FOR firefox
<intelikey> DaSkreech you saying the error message is misleading ?
<draik> I use fireftp and it works well for me for those instant uploads
<Thehound666> so am I fixable or should I remove everything I tried using for this?
<DaSkreech> intelikey: I'm not sure. but I would think that sigc++ would be a lib
<intelikey> Thehound666 this problem is not kde specific at all    you should also ask in #ubuntu   and show a url to the pastebin of the error for the configure and the apt-get   on one paste     and see if any of the developers take notice.
<Thehound666> yeah thanks for all the help. I do appreciate it. This has just been very frustrating
<intelikey> DaSkreech well i was thinking that but the error was for not found  sigc++      not  libsigc++    which could be lazy coding  of course.   but also could be an actual differance.
<dsmith> bahhh...GAIM is better
<draik> What do I need to SSH on my home network?
<intelikey> Thehound666 understandable.
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah but I don't see a sigc++ and rtorrent packages seems rarely updated at best
<dsmith> oh wait so is kopete
<intelikey> openssh-server draik
<DaSkreech> draik: if you want to log in then install ssh
<DaSkreech> to ssh out you already have everything you need
<draik> thank you intelikey and DaSkreech
<FFForever> why is apt so so so slow lately?, just a few weeks ago it was fine, but now i get 5309B/s :/
<intelikey> draik on the box you want to ssh into.   install the server package     'ssh' is a meta package that installes both  openssh-server  and openssh-client
<intelikey> you can use it.
<intelikey> but no need on the client end.
<draik> Thank you intelikey
<intelikey> you bet
<draik> intelikey:
<FFForever> anyone???
<draik> Whoops...
<intelikey> ?
<kaeru> Could somone help me connect to my wireless ap? Kubuntu detects and installed the driver for my interface and I can see netwoks but cannot conntect
<draik> intelikey: I nuked the hdd on my laptop and its ALL Kubuntu... ALL the time
<dsmith> a lil' nukie, never hurt anyone.. :P
<draik> and now I just want to be able to get in a pull some files back and forth
<draik> *get in AND pull...
<Minataku> I wonder where genii is
<intelikey> draik ok.    glad it's linux   the distro is not so impressive to me but   i'm glad it's linux  :)
<intelikey> draik man scp
<intelikey> you'll be wanting it.
<DaSkreech> FFForever: Probably it's on holiday?
<draik> intelikey: I have another friend that has Kubuntu on his desktop because I introduced him to it and he's enjoying it. A supervisor from work wants me to dual boot his desktop with Kubuntu just as soon as he buys a bigger HDD
<DaSkreech> Dink: Hiya
<draik> intelikey: regarding scp: I know about it.
<Thehound666> ahhh noticed something after all this time, synaptic marks things that came with the os
<Thehound666> so you know what not to remove
<Thehound666> what a n00b I am lol
<DaSkreech> I know a company that wants to go full time linux
<intelikey> draik nice   :)
<DaSkreech> Kubuntu looks  good on a desktop at the front desk :)
<intelikey> DaSkreech    a lot more people would use linux if they only knew about it.
<Thehound666> not for gaming but a superb way to recycle an old computer
<Thehound666> or use if you need a stable computer
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Yeah but a whole bag of people know about it and hate it and they detract a lot of folks
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: Gaming is great on linux :)
<osiris> anyone know the name of that Ncurses based service manager. (edit runlevels)
<Thehound666> where do I find titles?
<Thehound666> I'd be interested in trying it
<Thehound666> I know OpenGL kills DirectX but didn't think any companies supported Linux gaming
<intelikey> google linux game tome
<Thehound666> :)
<intelikey> osiris update-rc.d   ?
<intelikey> not sure that's what you want.
<osiris> intelikey, doesnt sound right
<pipegeek> Howdy
<osiris> Hawkwind, what was the name of the ncurses runlevel editor
<intelikey> but it's the *buntu script for messing with startup services osiris
<osiris> you told me about it once
<DarkMageZ> idsoftware has linux ports of their games
<DarkMageZ> the unreal tournamement series were also ported
<intelikey> back in a few
<pipegeek> Running kubuntu edgy.  I've got the mildly annoying problem that file browsing windows open waaaay to large.  My desktop is at 1600x1200, and, until it is resized, a newly opened file browsing window will take up 3/4 of that.
<pipegeek> I've already changed the size in the file browsing view profile, but, for some reason, that hasn't fixed it for folders on remote filesystems.  Any ideas?
<pipegeek> err.  *too large.  Not to.
<Thehound666> for now my ktorrent won't be outdated because ktorrent provides .deb even if the repository falls behind to last year
<Thehound666> :P
<pipegeek> For that matter, the "view profile" options are entirely absent from konqueror's settings menu for folders on remote filesystems.
<Thehound666> one of my machines is testing 2.1 rc1
<DarkMageZ> does anyone know if i update my ktorrent from 2.0 to 2.1 if my torrents will be ok? or should i finish them and then update
<osiris> should be ok
<robotgeek> yeah
<Thehound666> yes, but you might have to reload them
<Thehound666> about the worst that would happen
<DarkMageZ> k, i'll take the risk
<osiris> gotta love the ipfilter in ktorrent
<osiris> and the bandwidth scheduler
<Thehound666> assuming of course because I installed 2.1 on a seperate test machine
<Thehound666> seems very stable
<Thehound666> if you have windows too and want to test Linux stuff, VMWare ftw
<Thehound666> not sure how Linux version is
<Thehound666> I tested Kubuntu on VMware first
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: http://www.happypenguin.org
<coreymon77> Thehound666: do you know have full kubuntu?
<intelikey> k-now is kde spelling of now  where as  g-now would be....
<intelikey> mever mind.
<DaSkreech> e-now?
<intelikey> x-now too
<DaSkreech> i-now?
<pipegeek> just asked in #kde, and a guy using vanilla kde couldn't reproduce my problem.  I'm curious if someone here could.
<intelikey> know gnow DaSkreech lets not get carried away xnow
<pipegeek> I'd be very grateful
<DaSkreech> intelikey: Ha you didn't say enow :)
<Thehound666> I chose distros by using VMWare to install on the 2nd pc. I was able to run 4 distros at once without much lag
<Thehound666> was pretty sweet
<intelikey> i didn't intend too
<soulrider> hi everyone
<intelikey> pipegeek nope we can't.
<DaSkreech> pipegeek: I know that some menus were taken out of Kubuntu
<Thehound666> btw do those games need compiling?
<soulrider> Thehound666: and im assuming you kept kubuntu :)
<Thehound666> yup
<intelikey> Thehound666 some will some wont
<intelikey> Thehound666 some will be in the repos
<intelikey> apt-cache search game | less
<soulrider> Thehound666: what is on the repos you dont have to compile
<soulrider> if you get the source, you will have to
<pipegeek> DaSkreech: I was wrong about the "profile" options disappearing specifically in folders on remote filesystems: I have konqueror set to open folders in new windows, and ALL folders opened in this way lack those options (and the sidebar, which is enabled in the file browsing profile)
<DarkMageZ> if you find any good games, tell me :)
<Thehound666> yeah this was my third compile
<Thehound666> first 2 went smooth
<Thehound666> this one was a nightmare
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: Some of them. What kind of games do you like?
<Thehound666> RPGs especially
<soulrider> Thehound666: i like RPGs too
<pipegeek> DaSkreech: This is a fresh install, and this behaviour seems a little odd.... ought I to file a bug?
<intelikey> nethacks ?
<soulrider> i had to isnatll widnows just to play knights of the old republic
<Thehound666> hehehe I need Windows for my fav
<Thehound666> WINE don't cut it
<Thehound666> Final Fantasy XI
<Thehound666> winehq said compatibility rubbish
<intelikey> pipegeek i'd try saving the profile you like as default profile first.
<pipegeek> intelikey: I did.
<soulrider> Thehound666: i didnt know final fantasy xi was for PC
<pipegeek> intelikey: no effect.
<Thehound666> ps2, pc, xbox360
<intelikey> then file it
<soulrider> sweet
<soulrider> i need 5to get it :P
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: try pyrpg for a quick story less fix
<Thehound666> ok, just removing the extras I installed to try and get rtorrent working
<Thehound666> don't want a bloated windows cousin
<soulrider> rtorrent ?
<soulrider> i use utorrent with wine
<soulrider> works like charm
<jontec> do I use a 64-bit install in vmware? (compter is 64-bit)
<Thehound666> I use ktorrent, but was testing rtorrent for a torrent site
<jontec> computer*
<Thehound666> I'll have to tell them incompatible atm with Edgy
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: PS3 can have Kubuntu and FF XI :)
<intelikey> nethack-console    the real thing.
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: Oooooh try kq
<Thehound666> kq?
<soulrider> DaSkreech: Wii > PS*
<DaSkreech> THe wiimote works with Kubuntu as well :)
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: apt-get install kq
<Thehound666> what is it?
<soulrider> i hope that when they sell wiis here
<soulrider> they dont make them $800
<soulrider> thats what they were seeling the gamecube for
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: kqlives.sf.net
<DaSkreech> soulrider: They are the samething so why not? :)
<soulrider> HA, very funny
<DaSkreech> Wii is an over clocked gamecube
<soulrider> yet it has fun games....
<DaSkreech> No arguments here
<soulrider> other consoles may have the power, but not the games
<intelikey> hmmmm 41 new emails....  haven't checked it a while....
<Thehound666> I have a wii. skipped the other 2 so far
<DaSkreech> If they opened up the Vid card PS3 would bea sweey deal
<soulrider> Thehound666: see if you can get rayman raving rabbids, the PC version is quite fun, i guess witht he wiimote is a lot better
<DaSkreech> Sweet even. Would be a killer 400 Gb MythTV  :-)
<DaSkreech> Bye Dink
<Thehound666> ps3 supports Linux and I hear it's a very stable webserver
<DaSkreech> Supports is a heavy word for what it does
<soulrider> Thehound666: for the price you pay for a PS3, it better support linux
<soulrider> i really want a new console
<soulrider> im getting a bit tired of my NES
<DaSkreech> soulrider: it has blu ray, wifi Card readers. That's worth the price alone
<DaSkreech>  Of course if you don't care about any of that it's a freaking money dump
<soulrider> DaSkreech: i dont have an HDTV why would i want blue ray
<soulrider> and i KNOW im not getting an HDTVin at least 10 years :P
<Dr_willis> Blueray = better porn?
<soulrider> youah, you can zoom in better
<soulrider> also
<soulrider> if you dont mind DRM
<soulrider> and all the crap sony probably put on it
<Dr_willis> Crap Porn? Ewwwwwww....
<Dr_willis> :)
<Thehound666> wow only removing 4 things with synaptic. Most of what I installed could be useful elsewhere
<intelikey> drm !
<DaSkreech> !drm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  heh heh.
<DaSkreech> :-(
<Dr_willis> brb
<Thehound666> question, when I make system changes via synaptic, should I reboot like Windows?
<DaSkreech> They really should have one for that
<Thehound666> even though it never says to
<soulrider> no
<intelikey> Thehound666 no.
<soulrider> Thehound666: i thinkt he onyl time you need to reboot
<soulrider> is when you upgrade
<soulrider> like for example, dapper to edgy :P
<intelikey> Thehound666 this is not M$ reboot windows.
<DaSkreech> Or install a new kernel
<Thehound666> I notice 1 of my Kubuntu pc's gets laggy after awhile
<Thehound666> reboot fixes it
<Thehound666> it's a 450 MHz P3
<Rob-West> nixternal
<soulrider> Thehound666: really ?
<soulrider> ive had my comp running fro like a week with no reboots
<intelikey> kernel updates require reset everything else can be handeled without it.
<soulrider> Thehound666: it IS a slow computer though
<Thehound666> but is it a slow CPU like that?
<soulrider> uhm no, its 5 times as fast :P
<Rob-West> does anyone have a 64MB to 120MB video card they dont need
<Thehound666> seems to like a weekly reboot
<intelikey> Thehound666 that sounds like a runaway process    ps -A x    and see if there are lots of repetes or if it's pretty clean  about two pages worth is more than enough processes running.
<Thehound666> have 1 more powerful but Windows needs my most powerful
<Thehound666> an AMD Athlon FX-62 2.8 GHz
<intelikey> slow shmow,,, i run kde on a p1 100mhz box   if it slows down there is something wrong.
<DaSkreech> kq! :)
<DaSkreech> !info kq
<ubotu> kq: adventure game in the spirit of Final Fantasy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.cvs20060528-3 (edgy), package size 206 kB, installed size 768 kB
<intelikey> this box i'm talking on is only a 351mhz
<soulrider> Thehound666: why dont you dual boot on your fast computer like i do ?
<soulrider> intelikey: lol thats so awesome
<Rob-West> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1010677&CatId=0
<Thehound666> I kept a Kubuntu VM there
<soulrider> id lvoe to have one of those really old comps
<soulrider> and get linux on it
<Thehound666> gaming and desktop
<Thehound666> no rebooting
<Thehound666> got a Win98 VM too
<Thehound666> for old games
<soulrider> if you ask me
<soulrider> it doesnt make sense to use windows
<intelikey> soulrider dive a dumpster  they chuck them out all the time.
<soulrider> and kubuntu on a VM
<soulrider> intelikey:  not here
<intelikey> seems that M$ user have to buy new hardware ever two years or so....  heh
<Thehound666> meh Kubuntu is on my 4200+ and P3
<Thehound666> Athlon 4200+
<soulrider> intelikey: im surprised how some people upgrade their computers so theyc an run windows
<soulrider> i know this guy
<soulrider> who is gonna upgrade his whole comp
<soulrider> to run vista
<Thehound666> Windows on my FX-62 with multiple VMs
<intelikey> yeah.
<soulrider> very f!@$ing retarded if you ask me
<Thehound666> no Vista for me.
<soulrider> i tried it
<Thehound666> Vista is the main reason I started Linux
<soulrider> and its windows XP
<soulrider> just
<soulrider> with better eye candy
<soulrider> and 10000 times more annopying
<soulrider> REALLY
<soulrider> and the voice recognition thing sucks butt
<Thehound666> I was a legit tester
<soulrider> i as dictating and said "hole" and it wrote "battle"
<osiris> vista rocks
<soulrider> thats how good it is
<Thehound666> my OS got deactivated 3 times
<Thehound666> legit beta copies
<intelikey> oh you are in uruguay soulrider i forgot... well check around the local colages they might have some trash boxes you could pick up for disposal.
<Thehound666> had to call M$
<soulrider> intelikey: believe, they wont :P
<Thehound666> in fact the 4200+ that runs Kubuntu as main OS was my test pc for Vista
<Thehound666> I put it on after removing Vista
<Minataku> And I bet you're much happier now
<Minataku> XD
<Thehound666> yes
<Minataku> ^^
<Minataku> Linux wins again! :D
<soulrider> vista is sucha  piece of crap, i lvoed the messages asking if you did something
<soulrider> like
<soulrider> "was it you that started that connection? "
<Thehound666> lol the os firewall
<soulrider> "was it you that cliocked the mouse? " "was it you that pressed the "i did that action button?"?"
<Minataku> "Did you really intend to shut down your computer?"
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> and theyc all it
<soulrider> "more productive"
<intelikey> if it wouldn't cost so much to ship it i'd send you one soulrider   but it'd have linux already on it.   every thing i have does.
<Minataku> "Are you sure? Because it's not really that necessary"
<Thehound666> is it you Bill that is so afraid my pc will get hijacked under WinTrash?
<Minataku> "Override ACPI? I'm afraid TCPA can't let you do that, Dave"
<soulrider> lol intelikey
<soulrider> i think it would be fun to have a slower and older comp
<soulrider> a cheap one
<soulrider> just to learn
<soulrider> like compile my own kernels and stuff
<soulrider> and run tests
<soulrider> i dont wanna compile my own kernels here, its my only comp :P
<Minataku> I compile all my own kernels
<Thehound666> the 450 MHz Pentium 3 was the first Linux conversion and now serves as an ftp server and torrent seeder for me
<Minataku> But then I'm running Gentoo
<soulrider> im too newbie to do that
<soulrider> Thehound666: that would be pefect for my house
<Minataku> It's not really that hard if you know your computer's hardware
<soulrider> my router doesnt feel like dialing my pppoe conenction
<soulrider> so i can only have 2 computers online at the same time
<soulrider> so my parents are allways yelling at me to disconnect
<soulrider> plus, they use windows
<Minataku> Ew
<Thehound666> I'm on cable.
<soulrider> it would be GREAT to use a computer as proxy/firewall/antivirus
<soulrider> we dont ahve cable here
<soulrider> only pppoe
<Minataku> Ew
<Minataku> XD
<Minataku> Sorry X3
<soulrider> lol
<soulrider> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<paulw_vm> soulrider: why not install vmware and learn in virtual machines, then you won't mess up your main box
<Thehound666> now I need to RTFM to see how to launch kq. must be command line
<intelikey> no cable nor dsl here.  and no wireless service...
<intelikey> yes that means 56k dialup
<soulrider> paulw_vm: i dont really feel too comfortable running vmware
<soulrider> id ratther have a separate computer
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> Thehound666: opena  console
<soulrider> and type kq
<soulrider> thats it
<soulrider> mind you
<paulw_vm> soulrider: okay, to each his own
<soulrider> its fullscreen
<nikola_> linux is slower than os x..... is there anything i can do about it?
<dsmith> whats a good program to download an entire website?
<soulrider> nikola_: maybe its hte desktop enviroment youre using
<soulrider> brb, need to make cofee
<intelikey> nikola_ probably,  but tweeking the system is rather indepth
<Thehound666> had to kill it to release mouse but looks nice
<intelikey> !slow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Thehound666> reminds me of the NES
<Thehound666> remember those days?
<nikola_> well
<nikola_> good enough :P
<soulrider> Thehound666: i have a NES
<soulrider> and it works like charm
<jarn> Are there any alternatives to ksysguard?
<Thehound666> mine does too, after readjusting some pins.
<Thehound666> had it since release
<nikola_> amarok is especially slow though, lol
<soulrider> Thehound666: im only 18, i got my NES a few years ago form a neihgbour
<Thehound666> 27, had one as a child
<soulrider> but he didnt really take too much care of it
<Thehound666> still have it
<soulrider> you were like 5 ?
<Thehound666> 7 at EU release
<Thehound666> got here in 86
<soulrider> see, thats another reason why i think nintendo consoles are great, they last a lifetime, unline playstations
<intelikey> jarn top ?
<jarn> ?
<jarn> intelikey: ?
<intelikey> jarn pgrep ps fuser kill killall pstree    depends on what you are doing with ksysguard
<Thehound666> yes but if any of you still have Windows, theres an excellent PSX emulator
<intelikey> nmap snort ....
<Thehound666> blows even the ps2 rendering of PS1 games away
<Thehound666> epsxe
<soulrider> Thehound666: ive found most PS games to be rather boring
<Thehound666> someone should port it to Linux
<soulrider> definately
<Thehound666> its best feature is full OGL2 support
<jarn> intelikey: I like a lot of what it does. I like the Process Table and the CPU Load and Physical Memory graphs. I do not like, however, that it does not obey my saved sessions - it always starts minimized. That is why I want to get rid of it.
<soulrider> OGL2 ?
<Thehound666> OpenGL
<nikola_> lol, i used to be into emulators
<soulrider> oh
<nikola_> then i realized i have all the consoles in the first place
<nikola_> lol
<soulrider> nikola_: me too, my parents never bought me a SNES
<soulrider> lol
<nikola_> i got a SNES :)
<soulrider> lucky you
<nikola_> they wont get me a NES :(
<soulrider> one fo the best consoles ever
<jarn> ePSXe has a linux port.
<nikola_> amarok crashes alot for me....
<nikola_> any of you?
<soulrider> theres only a few games from the PS i say are great. Ape escape, Digimon World, Monster Rancher and twisted metal 4
<Thehound666> let me see this
<soulrider> also final fantasy and metal gear
<soulrider> nikola_: never crashed here
<nikola_> -_-
<jarn> Thehound666: It's on the official ePSXe homepage... ;)
<nikola_> whats wrong with my machine!
<jarn> Thehound666: http://www.epsxe.com/download.php
<intelikey> jarn no.   click the icon in the upper left of the ksysguard window  and the first itom special window attrabutes  tell kde to treat that window the way you want it treated...
<nikola_> its an imac g5, it should run linux better than my g3 :P
<Thehound666> wow. used to be just windows. I already have the plugins
<intelikey> jarn in kde you dot discard an app because it's window is not starting like you want it to start.  you tell kde what you want.... :)
<Thehound666> Linux uses OGL more competantly than Windows
<intelikey> dot=don't
<Thehound666> support there was an afterthought
<jarn> intelikey: I did already. I assigned it window-specific settings.
<jarn> intelikey: And it still doesn't obey.
<nikola_> no offense, but OS X GUI > Linux GUI
<nikola_> no competition
<intelikey> force geometry.
<jarn> intelikey: I had it force max horizontal, max vertical, and maximized.
<soulrider> nikola_: indeed
<nikola_> in fact.... i dont really know why im using linux yet :P
<jarn> intelikey: Oh... I forgot to click the box for force fullscreen.
<nikola_> what can i do special on here?
<jarn> Thehound666: AFAIK, ePSXe has had a linux port for awhile. It hasn't been developed in a long time.
<Thehound666> it doesn't seem to launch though
<Thehound666> said Linux executable
<jarn> Thehound666: I could be wrong, though. And, btw, Windows plugins won't work with the Linux version.
<intelikey> nikola_ so if you don't like it, don't use it.   won't hurt our feelings one bit.  :)
<nikola_> lol :P
<nikola_> i like it :P
<soulrider> i need to switch my parents
<jarn> Don't try and use Windows plugins, they won't work.
<soulrider> to linux
<jarn> You'll need Linux plugins.
<soulrider> its amazing whata good computer my dad has, and how badly it runs
<intelikey> i don't like *buntu
<soulrider> intelikey: what doy ou use? =/
<jarn> Okay, let's reset now to see if it accepts my settings...
<intelikey> i like the linux system  that  *buntu is running on   so i use it.   but as for the rest of the OS "defaults and packages"  i don't use it.
<jarn> intelikey: It still doesn't obey.
<jarn> intelikey: Any other ideas on how I can force it to behave?
<soulrider> intelikey: i dont get it... =/
<nikola_> wow, so far amarok is the only slow app ive encountered
<nikola_> iz real pretty though
<nikola_> and it /does/ play music
<jarn> Amarok isn't slow for me.
<jarn> It's just sexy.
<nikola_> OMG
<nikola_> how come?
<intelikey> jarn yeah one.   maybe try telling it just to remember the size and placement ?
<nikola_> its ONLY slow for me?
<nikola_> -_- i must be doing something wrong
<soulrider> nikola_: it takes longer for me to open amarok than any other app, but its not slo
<soulrider> w
<jarn> Or maybe I have better hardware than you.
<nikola_> maybe its cuz its reading 20000 songs from my other partition?
<nikola_> its slow even after it loads....
<soulrider> you got 20000 songs ?
<nikola_> on this harddrive
<soulrider> youre insane
<nikola_> i have about 400 GB moore on other ones
<nikola_> well, i like every genre, so, ya
<soulrider> have you even listened to more than a 10th of it more than once ?
<nikola_> ;D
<nikola_> thats a good question
<soulrider> yeah lol
<nikola_> definately have listened to every band
<DaSkreech> nikola_: You can replicate osx exactly if you want
<nikola_> maybe every album
<nikola_> prolly not every song
<soulrider> nikola_: got fischerspooner ?
<intelikey> soulrider beneith the gui (which i seldom start) the os is linux  it's not really ubuntu in the idea of being different than any other linux distro     i mean a 2.6.15 kernel is a 2.6.15 kernel       i roll my own kernel cause *buntu doesn't have fs or disk support compiled in and i don't like using an initramfs.img
<nikola_> ijust want the speed now
<nikola_> ya, i dont know if ive listened to it  much :P
<nikola_> i should though
<nikola_> right now im listening to FLOW
<soulrider> intelikey: so basically you dont run ubuntu ?
<soulrider> Fischerspooner is the best :)
<nikola_> VNV is the best :)
<intelikey> soulrider also the package manager is not ubuntu specific. it's dpkg = the debial package manager      and apt is a frontend for that.    most of the   *ubuntu specific things is gui settings default packages and so forth...
<coreymon77> debial
<coreymon77> isnt in debian
<coreymon77> it*
<soulrider> ahhh ok
<jarn> intelikey: If I did Force for minimized and left the box unchecked, would it prevent it from minimizing?
<intelikey> soulrider basicly  i don't run *buntu   correct.   even though i do use the ubuntu repos.
<nikola_> *afk*
<xenophile7x7> ubuntu is essentiall debian with gnome and some default packages
<soulrider> intelikey: got it
<intelikey> yeah
<intelikey> typo.
<xenophile7x7> just like kubuntu is just essentually debian with KDE and some default packages?
<Thehound666> most everything for Debian works for this OS though, which makes it nice. Not only does Ubuntu make stuff for it, but Debian makes packages too
<soulrider> so if i use kubuntu i basically ahve used debian too? :P i know ubuntu is a debian "fork"
<Thehound666> or compiles them I should say
<soulrider> i allways thought debian was complicated.. dunno why
<xenophile7x7> soulrider: prettymuch yeah.
<intelikey> if any "normal" *buntu user logged into my system,  they would scarsely recognize it.
<Thehound666> it's a stripped to the core Ubuntu without the bells and easy config
<Thehound666> essentially
<soulrider> ahh, interesting...
<jarn> Anyone know if there's a way to force an application that's fullscreen to open in a window?
<soulrider> ive tried other distros and didnt like them, <3 ubuntu
<Thehound666> hear you can do debian on a P1 90 MHz
<xenophile7x7> i think theres more defaults set in *buntu than in debian, that make it a bit easer though
<xenophile7x7> less user input required i guess
<soulrider> xenophile7x7: i allways thought linux was really hard to use, but with ubuntu i realied it wasnt like that
<soulrider> ubuntu is really easy to use
<intelikey> fork is not actually the propper term.   ubuntu is based on debian.   debian is still the upstream source for ubuntu packages.
<Thehound666> well harder than Windows for the n00bs, of course using Windows properly is another thing
<xenophile7x7> lol, actually ive dont a shtload of studying and played with some live distros for security work, but i just replaced my windows with linux about 3 days ago
<Thehound666> but you can jump into it faster
<Jucato> Debian and Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<intelikey> most linux distros are EASY to use.
<soulrider> im a recent user, and ive tried to convert other people
<soulrider> and i saw that mainly why people dont use linux
<soulrider> or are reluctant too
<soulrider> is firstly because the GUI is a bit different
<soulrider> and it can be a bit "shocking"
<xenophile7x7> most people are afraid of it. cuz all they know is windows
<soulrider> and they also crap their pants when you say "console" even if they only need to type 1 line
<xenophile7x7> lol throw a fullscreen dos prompt in front of them, even though its essentiall 'windows' and they'll give the same reaction
<Thehound666> my top 3 was 1. gaming 2. dependancies 3. command lines scare them
<Thehound666> top 3 among people I know
<soulrider> yeah
<soulrider> i mean
<soulrider> some people
<intelikey> des-quatro on console pants episode
<xenophile7x7> yeah, im going to end up dual booting i think, just for gaming.
<soulrider> dont see thw windows logo int he bottom left part of their screen
<soulrider> and they go mental!
<xenophile7x7> its not necessary, but its simpler
<soulrider> xenophile7x7: unfortunatly thats what i have to do
<soulrider> intelikey:  ??
<xenophile7x7> i thought about just runnin VMware, or cedega, but its alot simpler to just use windows. ill throw on an old copy of xp home and strip all the BS out of it
<Thehound666> my wife is just learning and I converted her pc to Linux since she does not want to do gaming
<intelikey> and when i tell them that i don't hardly ever see a gui they stair like a calf looking at a new fense
<Thehound666> have her learn the right os to start
<xenophile7x7> besides, i do aloto fsecurity work, so sometimes its nice to have the option
<Thehound666> and she won't be as prone to spyware and viruses as she is just learning'
<Thehound666> comforts me
<soulrider> exactly
<jarn> Gaming is coming along pretty well in Wine know.
<soulrider> thats why i want my mom to use ubuntu
<jarn> They support a lot of the most popular games.
<soulrider> shes actually a smart surfer
<soulrider> but just to be on the safe side
<jarn> Guild Wars, WoW, CS.
<xenophile7x7> intel, is most of your software command-line, or can you run a web browser and irc and such from the CL
<jarn> And HL2.
<soulrider> xenophile7x7: try irssi and links
<intelikey> xenophile7x7 yes
<xenophile7x7> souldrider: whats that?
<soulrider> intelikey: if ytou need to see images and stuff, do you need to load KDE or another desktop enviroment ? or can you somehow do it from CLI
<xenophile7x7> intel: lol, it was multiple choice? which one =P
<Thehound666> I set her up with my browsing combo
<soulrider> xenophile7x7: CLI IRC and web browser
<Thehound666> Firefox.noscript+adblock
<xenophile7x7> ahh ok
<soulrider> Thehound666: my mom uses opera, adn thats enough for her
<xenophile7x7> lol, i want to learn to do more from the command line, but at the moment im working at just getting comfortable withlearning the OS
<soulrider> i also want her pc to use linux, because my sister uses that pc sometimes too, and my sister + PC = trouble
<soulrider> xenophile7x7: youll get used in no time
<Thehound666> Linux is safer but blocking scripts by default plugs any holes
<Thehound666> I do go to bad sites but I know what to leave blocked
<Thehound666> never got malware even on Windows
<soulrider> Thehound666: what i think is really cool about linux, is that no matter how hard they try, they wont be able to fu<k the Os up :)
<soulrider> Thehound666: at least not that you knew :P
<smaggard> hi
<Thehound666> yup because it always asks for passwords
<smaggard> anyone here use cinelerra? just wondering..
<Thehound666> and you don't run as root
<Thehound666> Windows almost forces most people
<soulrider> Thehound666: unless they figure out kdesu and sudo, they wont screw anything up
<Thehound666> how many Windows programs run fine as limited user?
<Thehound666> not too many
<Thehound666> Linux they all do
<soulrider> lol no
<soulrider> at college
<soulrider> they got really good computers
<soulrider> but they wun XP
<intelikey> irc> irssi epic bitchx xchat-text  http> lynx elinks links2 w3m    email > pine   sendmail  mut fetchmail     ftp> ftp sftp ncftp      up/down load management > wget wput curl        not to mention  mc which is a filemanager with builtin editor and interfaces with some of those afore mentioned apps.   also a huge asotrment of other apps like sox aumix and more.<<< all cli
<soulrider> and they run like ass
<soulrider> intelikey: if you wanna view images or mayube a site with images, do you need to load a desktop enviroment ?
<soulrider> i musta dmit, its kind of my dream to do everythign form the CLI :P looks more geeky lol
<Thehound666> I run any servers on Linux because I don't like opening ports on my router to Windows
<Thehound666> :P
<intelikey> soulrider no.  links2 and elinks both support console frame buffering.
<soulrider> intelikey: SWEET
<intelikey> gull graphic web browsing without X
<intelikey> full
<soulrider> you dont need X ?
<soulrider> that very cool
<soulrider> i bet your comp runs uber fast
<intelikey> i don't really need it.    but if you want to edit/create images you do need it.
<Thehound666> can you say buffer overflow? Any windows program can kill the os with that vulnerability, even if you remove all insecure services as I have
<Thehound666> kind of scary
<xenophile7x7> lol, im right with ya on wanting to solely use CLI, soul
<soulrider> heheh xenophile7x7
<intelikey> soulrider this old p1 beside me never makes me wait on anything except the 56k connection.
<soulrider> i donty know why
<soulrider> but when i go to my consoles using ctr alt and fx
<soulrider> i only see half of the screen
<xenophile7x7> looks cooler=P
<soulrider> indeed xenophile7x7makes you look like a pro, even if youre retarded
<xenophile7x7> yep
<soulrider> lol intelikey
<Thehound666> of course, no open ports, no worries about that particular one
<pwn4tt4ck> quick, I need to know what a good ftp prog is for kubuntu
<intelikey> soulrider also i don't use swap.  and mem usage is mormally around 30m
<xenophile7x7> plus you dont need to worry about coming accross a strange gui
<soulrider> Thehound666: my router is a POS, it wont dial my pppoe connection, and i dont think the firewall on it even works
<soulrider> chirst intelikey
<soulrider> pwn4tt4ck: try gftp
<intelikey> have seen it as low as 21m   and as high as 42   without a gui running.
<Thehound666> well I'm referring to an unresolved windows issue as the reason to run servers on Linux
<pwn4tt4ck> apt-get install gftp?
<soulrider> xenophile7x7: you dont need to worry about other people using your PC
<Thehound666> :)
<soulrider> yes pwn4tt4ck
<soulrider> :)
<soulrider> sudo ofcourse
<pwn4tt4ck> thank you soulrider
<xenophile7x7> haha, yeah that too
<intelikey> yes what about him ?
<pwn4tt4ck> yes, sudo of course
<intelikey> oh as a by word.   i see.
<Thehound666> of course if you have a Windows box, you can run an ssh on Linux and tunnel everything via the Linux box without a router
<Thehound666> it'd act like a firewall
<soulrider> can any of you help me? when i open any of the consoles using CTRL + ALT + Fx i can only see half of the screen, the bottom half is cut out
<soulrider> Thehound666: thats one of the reasons i want anothe rPC
<Thehound666> openssh
<phobiac> soulrider: You mean like ctrl+alt+F3?
<soulrider> yeah
<Thehound666> pick an old one off the street corner
<josh_> what's that command to reset the vesa settings
<Thehound666> if you just want one as a firewall
<Thehound666> ;)
<josh_> it runs youu through a wizard to setup ur video card and stuff
<soulrider> josh_: you wanna reconfigure xorg ?
<josh_> y7a
<josh_> ya
<soulrider> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<soulrider> look for the line there
<phobiac> Soulrider: I don't know why it doesn't complete for you, but that's the hotkey for switching sessions.
<josh_> thx
<intelikey> soulrider one other thing that sometimes interests people is the fact that vlc (which does just about everything multimedia) also supports console frame buffering... so i can watch vidios in the console on a p1  that the box i'm on now (tho i can on it too)  can't play them on in the gui because it's too slow.   even though it's twice as fast as the other one....  :)
<josh_> lol
<soulrider> awesome intelikey
<intelikey> soulrider try starting the box with  vga=0x0f05   and see if it helps.
<soulrider> intelikey: iom gonna try reconfiguring xorg
<Thehound666> vlc, multiplatform solution to many media player annoyances
<soulrider> int he kernel parameters ?
<intelikey> yes
<soulrider> intelikey: now that i think of it, i added something like that
<soulrider> and i think it worked before i did it
<xenophile7x7> intel: whats vlc?
<soulrider> its a video player
<phobiac> soulrider: As a fix if you do that do ctrl+alt+f7
<Thehound666> just what I said it is
<Thehound666> :)
<intelikey> !info vlc | xenophile7x7
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<phobiac> Make sure to use f7
<soulrider> yes
<soulrider> f7 has KDE
<soulrider> intelikey: i got that line in grub
<soulrider> im gonna remove it and see what happens
<josh_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xenophile7x7> lol, my bad hound. didnt see it
<intelikey> same vga setting ?
<intelikey> soulrider   vga=0x0f05  ?
<soulrider> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic root=/dev/sda1 ro verbose vga=0x0f05 splash
<intelikey> k try  vga=781
<soulrider> wait
<soulrider> is there a way to change the resolution ?
<soulrider> make it like
<soulrider> 1024x768 or 1280x1024 ?
<intelikey> yes thats what we're doing.
<soulrider> ahh
<soulrider> i need to reboot now, yeah ?
<intelikey> you can use   vga=ask   and it will give you options at boot but i'm not sure that all the frame buffering stuff will work that way.
<soulrider> im just gonna reboot and see what happens
<soulrider> :)
<soulrider> brb
<phobiac> Speaking of rebooting, that's my issue. Kubuntu lags shutting down for upwards of a few minutes and I end up having to use the button on my computer to shut it down.
<hagabaka> could anyone tell me if http://supybot.com/ renders correctly in Konqueror?
<intelikey> yes a reboot is required for resetting the console vidio mode unless you install  svgatextmode
<phobiac> Anyone know how I can change it so it shows me what processes are being killed while it shuts down?
<phobiac> Then maybe I can have an idea on what to do.
<intelikey> phobiac edgy ?
<phobiac> Intelikey: Yes
<intelikey> i think that's a known issue.  check the bug reports.
<intelikey> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<intelikey> there may or may not be a fix out.
<phobiac> Thanks
<intelikey> np
<hubcio> hi folks
<soulrider> intelikey: works like charm now!! :D
<intelikey> phobiac also of note   a runaway process has been blamed for that issue in some instanses   you could do   ps -A x prior to issuing the halt command and see if you have any runaways.
<intelikey> soulrider you're welcome.
<intelikey> and that does it for me.   gooday and good luck to your penguin
<soulrider> see ya!
<phobiac> intelikey: I doubt it's a runaway process, but it's possible. My laptops fan would freak out though if that's what it was, I think.
<migrote> coud someone help me to configure trumpet on my windows 3.11 for workgroups?
<nikola_> ya
<nikola_> its better now
<nikola_> amarok
<nikola_> lol
<Thehound666> anyone know the best graphics card for Linux?
<Thehound666> I'm running a Radeon x1950PRO XGE for Windows and a Geforce 6600 GT for Linux
<DarkMageZ> ati 9250 is the best for linux if you need 3d acceleration
<DarkMageZ> and stability
<DarkMageZ> tho i'm waiting for those new nvidia drivers
<xenophile7x7> ive got geforce 6800 gtx's in sli. not sure if kubuntu will run the sli though. haven had the chance to look it up yet
<Thehound666> wow even a 6600GT is usually faster than a 9250, no crashes with it
<Thehound666> guess I'm fine
<Thehound666> thought maybe you'd say 7900GTX but wasn't sure
<DarkMageZ> modern nvidia cards get second place if you need 3d acceleraton
<DarkMageZ> tho there drivers are known to cause issues for alot of people
<nikola_> hi
<DarkMageZ> ati gets 3rd
<Thehound666> how does the 9250 beat all the higher end cards?
<we6jbo> I have a question
<DarkMageZ> Thehound666, opensource drivers
<nikola_> how do i get to input in Japanese?
<Thehound666> how does a 9550 compare? I have one sitting around
<nikola_> (I doubt anyone here knows.....)
<DaSkreech> nikola_: Amarok is ok now
<DaSkreech> nikola_: try skim
<nikola_> whats skim?
<DaSkreech> !info skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-0ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1216 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<DarkMageZ> Thehound666, that is newer than 9250 and iirc, doesn't get 3d acceleration from the ati drivers
<nikola_> so can i do get apt-skim....
<nikola_> god im forgetting commands already
<nikola_> :'(
<DaSkreech> nikola_: Alt+Space -> type Skim _> Enter
<DaSkreech> It's installed already :)
<nikola_> wow, its "running"
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> I have no clue howto use it so don't ask me :)
<DaSkreech> I'd love to know though
<DaSkreech>  it's one of the applications I keep saying I should learn
<nikola_> well
<nikola_> its in the corner
<nikola_> but nothing is up
<nikola_> and my bar is frozen
<xenophile7x7> ok, lol, n00b question time =P   whats the easiest way to boot to the CLI instead of the gui, and can you run gui apps and CLI apps simultaneously, like windows/dos?
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: Umm first one is easy
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure I understand the second
<Thehound666> supposedly return is the menu key in kq
<DaSkreech> Do you want to run an occasional GUI app from CLI mode?
<DarkMageZ> for the second one, just run the gui like normal and then run konsole to run your cli apps
<Thehound666> but it goes dead in the game
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: Yeah! I forget how I fixed that now....
<xenophile7x7> yeah pretty much
<DaSkreech> Thehound666: can you change the key to something else?
<nikola_> it wont open
<nikola_> i dont get it
<xenophile7x7> i want to run everything off teh CLI, but im sure I'll have progs that i need to run in GUI too. i dont want to have to start the gui for 1 prog if im runnign liek 5 others in CLI
<nikola_> -_-
<Thehound666> can't hit return to get to the config
<DaSkreech> nikola_: It's a ... thingy I think
<nikola_> its just the icon is stuck in the lower left corner....
<Thehound666> just dies upon launch
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: You will if you HAVE to run that prog
<DaSkreech> but when you do find that prog let us know and we will see if you cna get a CLI version
<DaSkreech>  as long as it's not gimp or krita :)
<xenophile7x7> i dont know what gimp and krita are lol
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: read as Photoshop "_
<xenophile7x7> oh, ok
<DaSkreech> nikola_: I know that it's a way to input multiple languages but I think it allows yout to swap out keyboard Mpas with a simple key press
<xenophile7x7> what about the diff desktops. can you, say, run the gui on just 2 of them, and CLI-only on the other two?
<qbit> anyone know why us.archive.ubuntu.com can't do better than dial-up speed? was working ok yesterday, maybe recommend another us mirror that actually has bandwidth?
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: Now you are going nuts :) Desktop == Gui
<DaSkreech> You can' have a CLI desktop
<xenophile7x7> well, there 4 different CLI instances too
<xenophile7x7> just didnt know the term for them
<nikola_> thats what i use in OS X and windows too
<Dr_willis> Sure ya can! :)
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: You mean Alt+Ctrl+F1 Etc?
<nikola_> so thats wat i need, ill see into it............. tomorrow............. after sleep............................
<xenophile7x7> if you use ctrl+alt+f1/f2/f3/f4
<DaSkreech> nikola_: Night
<xenophile7x7> yes
<nikola_> oyasuminasai
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: terminals
<DaSkreech> Konichiwa
<Dr_willis> moo-goo-gai-pan
<DaSkreech> nikola_: Oh you speak japanese :)
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> !jp | nikola_
<ubotu> nikola_:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<xenophile7x7> ahh, ok. lol, i think i just answered my own queistion though.  regardless of one desktop or 4, its still under 1 gui
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: Right
<xenophile7x7> what about booting just to the CLI though, without startign the gui
<xenophile7x7> ?
<Dr_willis> xenophile7x7,  that would be booting. and not stratung the KDM/X stuff..
<Thehound666> wow I might need the DOS version
<Dr_willis> rather trivial. :)
<Thehound666> that key don't want to activate
<Thehound666> have to hit alt+x to kill it
<xenophile7x7> how?  when i boot it takes me right to the gui login
<Dr_willis> disable the kdm service...
<ubuntu_> anyone know if kubuntu will install dual boot with no probs on acer 5102 laptop?
<ubuntu_> and get all drivers
<Dr_willis> or if  want X stopped - ya can use 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop'
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: Is there a Debian service level manager?
<ubuntu_> it works from bootable dvd
<xenophile7x7> how would you start it again,then? just replace 'stop' with 'start'?
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  well edgy does the run levels stuff a little diffrently now.. not sure if theres one that just dosent run X. (never bothered)
<Dr_willis> xenophile7x7,  A+
<Dr_willis> :)
<xenophile7x7> lol. thanx alot
<xenophile7x7> ^^
<DaSkreech> Dr_willis: I mean a program that shows whats in Runlevel 3 vs Runlevel 2 etc
<Dr_willis> DaSkreech,  kde has some tool for that.. and proberly a few others.
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced -> System Services?
<Jucato> Dr_willis, DaSkreech ^^^
<Dr_willis> Im a real man! i manage the links myself!
<Dr_willis> *grunt* *Grunt*
<Dr_willis> :)
<morghanphoenix> So, the DVD-ROM that didn't want to work yesterday works fine on a fresh install.
<Jucato> s/real man/masochist/
<DaSkreech> Me too But somepeople shouldn't have to
<DaSkreech> Interesting
<DaSkreech> apparently Wesnoth starts by default on bootup for me
<DaSkreech> :)
<DaSkreech> Quick change to that
<Thehound666> wow seems noone on Google has this issue
<ubuntu_> i have an acer notbook 5102 will kubuntu install and dual boot xp an find al my drivers i made abootable dvd it seems to work
<morghanphoenix> Anyone know if there is a package or a repo that has the new firefox?
<Dr_willis> !info firefox
<Dr_willis> what new one?
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0.1+0dfsg-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 8992 kB, installed size 28580 kB
<morghanphoenix> All I'm finding on google is 1.5
<Dr_willis> 2.0+ is in the repos
<DarkMageZ> dapper only has 1.5 tho
<morghanphoenix> Ack
<morghanphoenix> A 2.0 for dapper?
<Dr_willis> !info firefox dapper
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 7757 kB, installed size 22988 kB
<Jucato> no 2.0 for dapper, I'm afraid...
<Dr_willis> Ive installed the tar.gz from the firefox site
<morghanphoenix> I was running it before from a deb package install, I just can't find the package again.
<Jucato> I mean, none from the repos
<xenophile7x7> whats the main diff between dapper and edgy? and is either one better than the other?
<Dr_willis> may be some unofficial backports..
<morghanphoenix> dapper doesn't crash when you install an ATi card.
<xenophile7x7> is either one more stable? have more support? better drivers/performance?
<morghanphoenix> that's why I'm still here
<xenophile7x7> lol, ive got nvidia's :D
<DarkMageZ> dapper has longer support. edgy has more bleeding edge software
<DarkMageZ> tho "support" is an odd word
<morghanphoenix> I gave my nvidia to my wife, the ATi is a much better card even though the nvidia works better
<Thehound666> any way you can find out how you fixed it? I'm still a dummy with Linux device settings
<edgy> Hi, I installed k3d and it's now giving some erros every time I run apt-get. I tried to remove it with sudo dpkg --remove k3d but it's giving errors like "subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1" how am I supposed to remove such packages in ubuntu?
<morghanphoenix> nvidia 4000 64MB or an ati 7000 128MB
<morghanphoenix> k3d?
<xenophile7x7> Nvidia Geforce 6800 GTX 256MB
<morghanphoenix> I'm getting a 7800 in my laptop a few months from now
<xenophile7x7> i havent had any graphics issues yet ^^
<ubuntu_> can anyone tell me if kubuntu will dual boot with xp and find all drivers on acer 5102 notebook have made aboot dvd it work but dont want a few sleepless nights seting up the box
<morghanphoenix> Still working off the junk parts and give-aways computer for the time being though.
<xenophile7x7> have the 8800's come out yet?
<morghanphoenix> Almost tempted to get the SLI laptop, but I doubt it'd have linux support
<morghanphoenix> And vista looks like Windows with applet bar theft included
<xenophile7x7> yeah, ive got a bunch of scraps im gonna throw together jsut for test boxes. prolly use one for mirc bots, and experiment with setting one up as af irewall
<DaSkreech> edgy: What's k3d?
<morghanphoenix> All the features they're oohing about are on my POS system now.
<morghanphoenix> I think he may mean k3b
<DaSkreech> he said k3d twice
<Dr_willis> you dont use sudo dpkg --remove k3b
<DaSkreech>  assuming that edgy is a he
<ubuntu_> guess noone can see me type
<Dr_willis> you use apt-get remove k3b
<xenophile7x7> vista is a crappy OS, ive played with it already. ive got SLI in my desktop. i dont know how to tell if kubuntu is actually using the SLI, or just the one card. havent had the chance to look that one up yet
<edgy> DaSkreech: it's a package for generating animation
<edgy> morghanphoenix: no
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  i doubt if anyone knows exactly.. google, check the ubuntu forums...
<Dr_willis> ubuntu_,  ubuntu/kubuntu is the best disrto for laptops from what ive seen
<DaSkreech> edgy: What are the errors?
<xenophile7x7> ubuntu_just back up your stuff, and give it a shot. worst thing that will happen is you'll have to reinstall windows.
<xenophile7x7> lol, you need to do taht periodically anyway
<xenophile7x7> its good for it
<ubuntu_> whats the dif ubuntu and kubuntu
<xenophile7x7> ubuntu uses gnome. kubuntu uses kde
<burepe_> where does the apache host file install by default?
<edgy> DaSkreech: dpkg: error while cleaning up:
<edgy>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1. Errors were encountered while processing:
<edgy>  k3d. E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<xenophile7x7> does anyone know if you can put both gnome and kde on ubuntu/kubuntu?
<DaSkreech> edgy: Does k3d run?
* Jucato thinks there's actually a bug report about k3d not being removable
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: Yes
<Dr_willis> !info k3d
<morghanphoenix> xubuntu is good for the old Pentium Is
<ubotu> k3d: 3D modeling and animation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.12.0-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 10182 kB, installed size 43492 kB
<xenophile7x7> any idea how? i was tryin for a couple hours last night, and couldnt get gnome on here
* Jucato also thinks it was kinda silly that they named it k3d...
<xenophile7x7> i dont know how to compile it myself though
<Dr_willis> xenophile7x7,  its trivial....
<ubuntu_> my computer never came with win disk just backup win media not sure if i screw up if it will restore without restore partion
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<morghanphoenix> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop I think
<Dr_willis> will have both
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> may as well add in xubuntu-desktop also
<xenophile7x7> it wasnt workin last night, but ill try again
<Jucato> :O
<morghanphoenix> I have KDE and blackbox only, never much cared for gnome.
<Dr_willis> servers may be down..
<Dr_willis> or slow
<xenophile7x7> lol, i will. i figure ill just throw them all on here, and see which i prefer
<edgy> Jucato: so there could be a package that I can never remove whatever I did?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Is there a bug?
* Jucato is still looking...
<morghanphoenix> I have to use the gb repos, us never works for me.
<xenophile7x7> im gonna end up formatting and rebuilding this box anyway before i put it back into full use
<Jucato> give me a few secs
<xenophile7x7> !blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: Window manager for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70.1-1.1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 251 kB, installed size 768 kB
<morghanphoenix> nice, fast, nothing much extra.
<ubuntu_> guess no help here
<morghanphoenix> Just runs stuff that bogs down with KDE
<xenophile7x7> Reading package lists... Done
<xenophile7x7> Building dependency tree... Done
<xenophile7x7> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<xenophile7x7> radiant@VenatorNoctus:~$
<Dr_willis> my rather old system handles kde fine. :)
<Dr_willis> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.30 (edgy), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<DaSkreech> xenophile7x7: Maybe you aren't connected to the internet :)
<Dr_willis> i would say - check your spelling
<morghanphoenix> I use blackbox for all the encoding and stuff like that, anything that takes 100% CPU usage.
<xenophile7x7> hmmm...
<xenophile7x7> yeah, maybe thats it
<xenophile7x7> can you help me check? =P
<Jucato> edgy, DaSkreech: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/k3d/+bug/64848
<morghanphoenix> You have broadband?
<Dr_willis> ubuntu-desktop
<morghanphoenix> Sometimes I need to run dhcp manually to connect to the internet even after I've set everything up.
<xenophile7x7> i def didnt misspell it
<Jucato> wow! that bug as 8 duplicates
<xenophile7x7> wouldnt it be safe to assume im connected to the net though, if i can chat on here?
<morghanphoenix> probably
<morghanphoenix> lol
<DaSkreech> Jucato: So the S is the problem?
<Jucato> xenophile7x7: IRC uses a different protocal from HTTP and apt-get, which may mean that while you can chat, you may not be able to browse or download.
<morghanphoenix> I've had firefox not connect though while konversation was. I get lots of wierd problems and all the problem things work fine.
<MobsterLobster> i just did a upgrade from dapper to edgy. when i boot my computer it makes me log in with CLI how can i get it to start gui?
<morghanphoenix> I'm not sure if it's good or bad luck
<xenophile7x7> i can browse with konquerer
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I'm not familiar with the bug, really. I just heard some people talk about it so I thought there was a bug report
<Jucato> morghanphoenix: sometimes that's a DNS problem
<DaSkreech> It works in feisty :)
<Dr_willis> MobsterLobster,  sounds like yoru X configuration needs reconfogured
<Dr_willis> MobsterLobster,  try the 'startx' command
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it's an Edgy bug...
<morghanphoenix> I think he means the file to edit to begin with kdm
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Which can be fixed with a package rebuild. Why do problems like that take so long to fix :-(
<Jucato> !SRU | DaSkreech
<ubotu> DaSkreech: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates for main and restricted, while https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/SRU is for universe and multiverse.
<MobsterLobster> dr_willis it gave a fatal server error
<DaSkreech> Jucato: I think not being able to install counts as a good reason to repackage
<jager> who can recommend a goood company to rent a virtual private server from
<DaSkreech> And you are changing a string
<Dr_willis> MobsterLobster,   theres a command to reconfigure X. also you may just need to reinstall your nvidia or ati or whatever card drivers.
<Jucato> DaSkreech: I presume you read the wiki already?
<DaSkreech> Yeah
<DaSkreech> I know it doesn't fall under 1 2 or 3 but still cmon
<Jucato> ok, then you know the place to go to complain/rant, right? (a.k.a. "not here")
<morghanphoenix> I'm just really happy WINE runs UO perfectly. I've been really missing my games sine I switched to linux.
<MobsterLobster> i think i need to reinstall the drivers. they are Nvidia legacy. but what is the command to reconfigure X?
<edgy> Jucato: thx a lot. that removed it!
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: There are loads of games on Linux
<MobsterLobster> Dr_willis ^^
<DaSkreech>  not all very good :)
<morghanphoenix> I like MMORPGs
<Jucato> DaSkreech: because first and foremost, it is *not* a KDE app :)
<Dr_willis> MobsterLobster,  i forget...
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DaSkreech> Jucato: But but... it has K in it's name!!! :)
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
* DaSkreech is alone and frightened now!
<morghanphoenix> Vendetta online is the only one I've found that was a good linux native MMORPG
<Jucato> DaSkreech: which is why I said I find it silly they named it k3d
<Jucato> DaSkreech: it's actually a GTK+ app
<morghanphoenix> Hmm, GTK, forgot that on the new install.
<DaSkreech> I guess Gwenview makes people itchy as well
<morghanphoenix> Amazing I haven't had anything not work yet
<DaSkreech> Oh can I import a .pst btw?
<Dr_willis> Vendetta? never heard of tha tone.
<Dr_willis> morghanphoenix,  SecondLife has a Linux client. :) and PuzzlePirates
<Dr_willis>  heh
<morghanphoenix> space combat/mining/trading
<morghanphoenix> really well done game, and it shipped with linux/mac/windows clients
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: Write to them and thank them :)
<morghanphoenix> I have
<morghanphoenix> And I subscribed for a while
<DaSkreech> :-D
<morghanphoenix> I wish more people would do that
<morghanphoenix> Or at least use opengl instead of that directx crap
<DaSkreech> I try to
<MobsterLobster> Jucato i am reconfiging X right now thx
<DaSkreech>  I wrote to Tiltedmill to plead for a Linux Ceaser 4
<DaSkreech> I'm writing Sony to tell them They need a leader for the Linux community
<morghanphoenix> some of the games I played upgraded clients to DX9 and now I'm sol on playing them.
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: Wait ti ll DX10!
<morghanphoenix> Cedega is too expensive for me, might as well buy windows and dual boot at $55 a year.
<morghanphoenix> In a few years you're saving money
<morghanphoenix> lol
<morghanphoenix> Never thought that could be said for a microsoft product
<DaSkreech> morghanphoenix: You do know you can compile the CVS for free?
<morghanphoenix> no
<DaSkreech> Yeah they play the open source thing to the hilt
<morghanphoenix> I think UO uses directx 6, so the WINE from the repos runs the client perfectly.
<morghanphoenix> I've never got sound working in any game though
<Dr_willis> there used to be a UO linux native client.
<Dr_willis> ages ago
<Dr_willis> IRC is the Ultimate MMORPG.
<Dr_willis> :)
<DaSkreech> We need two or three Leaders of Linux Gaming
<soulrider> lol Dr_willis
<morghanphoenix> Plays great with amaroK and XMMS, but any game is very choppy and has to be turned off
<DaSkreech> At least one for closed source
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure id is it anymore
* Dr_willis is a Level 20 Dr of Love
<MobsterLobster> when setting up X wich mouse protocol do i use ImPS/2 or ExplorerPS/2 im just using a normal M$ mouse
* morghanphoenix usually plays levelless systems
* Jucato goes to sleep
<DaSkreech> with a +4 Thermometer
<morghanphoenix> lol
<morghanphoenix> Last time I played with levels it was a ad&d epic campaign.
<Dr_willis> MobsterLobster,  try imps2
<morghanphoenix> +4 was trash by that point.
<soulrider> i used to play Lineage II
<soulrider> its a pretty good game
<morghanphoenix> Anybody have an idea as to why sound only works right when I play music or videos?
<soulrider> on pirate servers ofcourse :P
<morghanphoenix> I used to play UO Player Run Shards.
<morghanphoenix> It was nice to not be skill capped at 700
<Thehound666> well not just like NES, the music is much better :)
<soulrider> is 700 a lot ?
<morghanphoenix> Only place I think EA went terribly wrong with UO
<Thehound666> btw the fix is insert space it treats as enter
<morghanphoenix> No, 6 skills maxed
<soulrider> Thehound666: what do you think si the best game for the NES ?
<Thehound666> then you can swap it in config
<morghanphoenix> si?
<MobsterLobster> when configing X how do i go back?
<Balsamic_Chicken> hello world
<soulrider> is*
<Thehound666> hard to say, Dragon Quest 4 maybe
<soulrider> lol Balsamic_Chicken
<Thehound666> good extensive story
<soulrider> uhm, never played it
<morghanphoenix> NES? Probably a FF title
<soulrider> i think im gonna say SMB1 and 3
<morghanphoenix> Or a dragon warrior
<soulrider> and maybe Kirby
<Thehound666> Dragon Warrior is the USA name I think
<soulrider> Kirby: nightmare in dreamland owns :P
<morghanphoenix> Most of my favorite RPGs were either C64 or SNES.
<Dr_willis> Mario Brothers..
<Balsamic_Chicken> !kzenexplorer
<Dr_willis> :)
<ubotu> kzenexplorer: manage tracks and playlists on Creative Labs Nomad Jukeboxes. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6-0ubuntu4 (edgy), package size 311 kB, installed size 856 kB
<soulrider> peolpe here are not too much intop RPGs
<MobsterLobster> Jucato if i make an error when configing X can i change it later?
<Balsamic_Chicken> i like RPG
<Jucato> MobsterLobster: just rerun the command
<soulrider> Balsamic_Chicken: i meant where i live
<morghanphoenix> just remember that command to configure x
<MobsterLobster> ok thx
<morghanphoenix> you might boot into cli if something is wrong
* Jucato is an RPG fan... and is saddened by the lack of good RPG/MMORPG's on Linux... 
<Balsamic_Chicken> i liked diablo2, but i stopped playing for a long time, then didn't want to play anymore cuz it took a semester to get the good stuffs that i erased
<soulrider> Jucato: im dissappointed too
<morghanphoenix> UO has always been my favorite.
* Balsamic_Chicken or the lack of any quality in mmorpg in linux
<Balsamic_Chicken> !UO
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about UO - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's uo
* Jucato goes to bed
<soulrider> ultima online i guess
<Balsamic_Chicken> morghanphoenix what's uo
<terran4000> Hello, I was just wondering ... what transfer speed can I except from kubuntu between two SATA drives?
<morghanphoenix> I've played since akalabeth
<soulrider> bye bye Jucato
<morghanphoenix> Yeah
<Jucato> Balsamic_Chicken: ultima online
* Balsamic_Chicken nights jucato
<Dr_willis>  lack of any quality in  any  mmorpg in general.
<Dr_willis> :)
<morghanphoenix> Works with wine out of the box
<Balsamic_Chicken> Jucato is that a linux game
<morghanphoenix> You just should never try to launch the 3d client
<soulrider> terran4000: i got a SCSI and an ATA drive and i think they transfer at over 20 MB/s
<morghanphoenix> it does wierd things to your computer
<Thehound666> Final Fantasy XI is good and even though released 2001 in Japan, still updated pretty frequently
<Jucato> Balsamic_Chicken: not really sure... haven't played any of the ultima series
<soulrider> what i dont like is having to pay for mmorpgs
<soulrider> for most at least
<Jucato> um guys, just a warning, getting -offtopic here
<morghanphoenix> It's not linux native, but runs great with the free WINE
<soulrider> Jucato: we were offtopic all night :P
<terran4000> soulrider: the only reason that I'm asking is because 'they' always say like "transfer speeds of 300MBps" .. and here in kubuntu I see 15-35 MBps ..
<Jucato> soulrider: doesn't make it right :)
<xenophile7x7> gpotato.com try out rappelz for a good mmorpg thats free. and if ya'll find a way to make THAT run on linux, let me know!
<Thehound666> well I know most Linux people feel that software should be free, but in this case, you're paying them to man and update servers
<Thehound666> 24/7
<DaSkreech> Jucato: Night!
<spitwise> that reminds me .. *installs bzflag*
<xenophile7x7> no hound. i pay them to build a game and sell it to me
<soulrider> xenophile7x7: i played rapelz for a bit, didnt really catch my attention, but it looked quite a lot like lineage
<Jucato> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xenophile7x7> i dont pay them to give me permission to use it on occasion
<Thehound666> lol
<Dr_willis> I disagree with the  "pay $50 + pay another $15 a month' :)
<xenophile7x7> soul: i havent tried lineage
<morghanphoenix> I'm there
<soulrider> i played guild wars a bit, but gor bored almost inmediatly
<soulrider> xenophile7x7: lineage is pretty good
<morghanphoenix> MMO conversations switch rooms?
<soulrider> but i have only played on private servers
<Dr_willis> MMOLinux
<Dr_willis> :)
<jontec> my installer is stuck at the prompt where it scans the mirrors. This is on vmware. Can I cancel this step or is it necessary?
<DaSkreech> Jucato: tried Kq?
<xenophile7x7> i havent played many of them cuz i dont like purchasing a paper weight and then renting the right to use it on a month by month basis
<jontec> It's been sitting here for like an hour
<xenophile7x7> i guess battlenet spoiled me
<soulrider> xenophile7x7: you can downlaod the game for free, and private servers are free
<xenophile7x7> never knew how. heard some horror stories though, so i never bothered to learn
<Thehound666> lol I went in there
<Thehound666> the offtopic thing
<soulrider> its probably empty
<Thehound666> hell no
<Thehound666> :P
<soulrider> really?
<jontec> can I cancel the scanning mirror step of the installation?
<soulrider> its friggin dead :P
<DaSkreech> Oh just for all people here discussing Gaming on Linux you may want to join #gametome
<soulrider> jontec: i dont think so
<soulrider> xenophile7x7: go to the offtopic channel
<jontec> soulrider: there's not an error is there? it's been here for an hour... and isn't doing anything... wait my computer just started a lot of activity
<soulrider> jontec: it should be pretty fast
<jontec> soulrider: okay it's done :D
<soulrider> LOL
<chakal> hola
<jontec> soulrider: I neglected to tell you that I'm on dial-up
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec o.m.g.
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec how long does it take u to get updates
<Valmarko> Are there more applets for my KDE panel ?
<soulrider> jontec: i dont think it matters if youre on 56k
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec or anything =) hehe, i had dial up, that was nightmare
<jontec> Balsamic_Chicken: I just do them at school :D
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec u have an ipod or something, to xfer
<frootstripe> hi all - i'm trying to take a bunch of html files and turn them into one-big-html file, anyone know how to do that? - it doesn't have to be rendered perfectly
<jontec> Balsamic_Chicken: ? what does an ipod have to do with anything? lol
<lovloss> I dont get deb packages much. I have multiverse, universe and main set of course, but i was wondering if there were any other good ones that i could set up for edgy eft... that way i could search for more files with adept. anyone know any?
<jontec> frootstripe: how many are we talking?
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec u could use it to store the stuff u download
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec i'm assuming u download them at school and then put it on ur comp?
<jontec> Balsamic_Chicken: yeah. :D
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec than that's how ipod has to do with anything
<jontec> Balsamic_Chicken: yeah, I'm hoping that adept can use my install files for edgy because my mouse didn't work with dapper when I installed it on the other partition
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec o, not too knowledgable about that =)
<jontec> Balsamic_Chicken: my dial-up internet is gone (earthlink's dial-up servers are down), so I'm having to use AOL for internet... T_T
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec interesting :)
<jontec> Balsamic_Chicken: yeah, I was done rambling anyway :D
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec lol hehe didn't mean to be curt earlier =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> jontec i just had to grab something to eat
<jontec> it's okay :D
<MobsterLobster> kde looks so much better in edgy
<jontec> yeah, it does
<MobsterLobster> now whats the easiest way to upgrade to fiesty?
<MobsterLobster> sorry feisty
<DaSkreech> MobsterLobster: If you have to ask you shouldn't be running feisty
<jontec> lol.
<DaSkreech> :-)
<jontec> tactful, I must say :D
<MobsterLobster> true but its a test machine so if it dies i dont care and feisty can only get more stable
<MobsterLobster> so how do i do it?
<DaSkreech> change every occurence of edgy to feistty in /etc/apt/sources.list
<MobsterLobster> thx
<DaSkreech> then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DaSkreech> feisty even
<jontec> I'd say go to #ubuntu+1 (I think that's the channel name) after you do that... then again, they might not want to bother
<jontec> sorry, that was mean. :D You're probably gonna have a lot of problems, though
<Balsamic_Chicken> is there a channel where i can ask for help setting up logitech quickcam 5000 pro?
<DaSkreech> Well night all
* Balsamic_Chicken sweet dreams
<jontec> DaSkreech: see ya
<DaSkreech> :-)
<DaSkreech> night jontec
<MobsterLobster> DaSkreech if i dont like using feisty can i downgrade to edgy?
<DaSkreech> MobsterLobster: if you like formatting :)
<MobsterLobster> ok well after jan the next time i use my kubuntu comp will be after feisty is released
<FFForever> how do i extract a .pak?
<MobsterLobster> who is using Feisty?
<jontec> MobsterLobster: go to #ubuntu+1 to see all the Feisty support channel
<MobsterLobster> ok
<Generic> The monitor&display module in system settings isn't loading for me
<Generic> this is the error I get: http://pastebin.ca/309090
<jontec> that's more like it... I love you vmware :D
<jontec> Generic: umm... did you try opening it in the GUI
<jontec> ?
<Generic> jontec, that is through the gui
<jontec> Generic: then why do you have output from the console?
<Generic> I launched system settings from konsole so I could get an error ouput when i clicked the module
<jontec> okay. I see. Does it not open when you use the kmenu, then?
<Generic> it's kinda normal to do that
<jontec> :D
<Generic> try running amarok from konsole for example, you'll see output
<jontec> Generic: I open a root konqueror session like that all the time, but it throws an error with sudo/ or root. That was why I was asking :D
<Generic> ah, gotcha
<jontec> to open it as root you have to use 'kdesu konqueror'
<jontec> :D
<jontec> What version are you using?
<Generic> well, it's always worked when i used sudo
<Generic> edgy
<Generic> most kde modules will check if you're already root
<jontec> Generic: hmm... that's weird... gave me an X error when I tried it once before on dapper, haven't tried on edgy...
<jontec> at any rate... have you been able to open it before? (I'm at my edge)
<jontec> no pun intended
<jontec> Generic: I've gotta restart, I don't think that I could've helped you anyway, though, sorry T_T
<Ace_NoOne> Hi there! Yesterday I installed Gnome and Beryl over my (freshly set up) Kubuntu, and now my machine only boots into terminal/CLI mode
<Ace_NoOne> Any clue how to fix this?
<Generic> well, that was odd
<Generic> yay for random reboots
<sarah> Generic, what happened? reboot, huh?
<sarah> Generic, what were you doing previously?
<Generic> running xchat, konsole, vmware, and amarok
<sarah> How's your RAM lookin'?
<sarah> vmware will eat chunks like there's no tomorrow...
<Generic> it's set to 384MB ram
<Generic> I've got 1GB of ram in my computer
<sarah> huh, weird...
<sarah> ok, well I was just checking that xchat was working for my gf's lappy...later y'all
<FFForever> anyone here?
<guardian984> any page that shows how to compile the kernel in kubuntu?
<Generic> check the ubuntu wiki
<Generic> !kernel'
<Generic> !kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kernel' - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<FFForever> i have a small avi how can i make it into a small vcd?, i do not have a dvd writer?
<guardian984> thanks
<Generic> FFForever, you have a cdwriter?
<FFForever> yeah thats about it
<FFForever> an old 24x
<FFForever> :\
<Generic> vcd is a video compact disc
<Generic> search apt for vcd
<FFForever> y is apt so slow?
<FFForever> i am using the us mirriors :), and it cant find vcd*
<Generic> don't use vcd*
<Generic> just use apt-cache search vcd
<Generic> and that command searches your local repository list
<edgy> Hi, After I installed ubuntu I want to insall the lamp server using synaptic or adept or apt-get, how can I without installing individual packages?
<xenophile7x7> how do you add repositories?
<Generic> everytime you run apt-get update it retrieves the package list from each repository
<Generic> xenophile7x7, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Generic> edgy, elaborate
<xenophile7x7> ty
<Generic> :)
<hammad> how do i join ubuntu channel?
<hammad> can someone help?
<Generic>  /join #ubuntu
<hammad> thanks a lot
<edgy> Generic: I mean I don't want to install apache2 php5-whatever mysql* I just want to install a virtual package that would make my system functional as a lamp server
<Generic> edgy, I don't believe there are any dummy packages out with dependencies for all of that
<edgy> Generic: I now tried aptitude and it has a virtual task called lamp-server
<edgy> Generic: though it's not clear to me still how to deal with it!
<Generic> edgy, my advice would be to follow whatever guide you are using
<Generic> it's general a bad idea to go off on your own and do it your own way if you haven't done it beofre
<dwidmann> But breaking things is how we learn ;)
<Generic> except when it comes to breaking the packages, you're pretty much sol if you do
<dwidmann> not really, you're only really sol if you a) break apt, b) break your network connection, or c)  breaking the kernel (in some ways)
<dwidmann> oh, almost forgot one ... d) if you somehow corrupt your partition (way past ugly)
<Generic> or break kde
<Generic> which has been done before
<dwidmann> there are ways to unbreak that
<edgy> Generic: if there is kubuntu-desktop why shouldn't there be a lamp-server package is beyond my understanding
<dwidmann> last resorts involving either deleting user configuration files, or purging and reinstalling all of the kde packages ;)
<Generic> dwidmann, that's the fun part
<Generic> when apt won't remove a package because it's marked but doesn't exist!
<Generic> I ran into that when installing java
<dwidmann> Hmmmm
<dwidmann> Sounds like a bug in apt
<dwidmann> probably is, oh well.
<dwidmann> At least it hasn't happened to me, hehe
<will> anyone here of soulseek?
<Generic> heh, yeah, i get irate when that happens to me
<will> Im looking for the linux equivilant
<Generic> like a module in system settings is dead :/
<Generic> will, what is this 'soulseek' you speak of?
<will> It's a peer to peer
<will> Its awesome
<will> Not tainted by mass usage
<will> So you get all the stuff you want and it's not all screwed up
<dwidmann> Generic, even if it would come to a reinstall, at least I don't have to go through the bother of reconfiguring everything
<will> well organized file sharing
<phobiac> will: There's frostwire
<will> k
<phobiac> I've never used it though
<phobiac> It's the linux equivalent of Limewire apparently.
<Generic> dwidmann, ah, you have /home as a seperate partition too?
<dwidmann> 39 2  *   *   0     dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > /media/storage/installed-software.log
<edgy> Any one knows an equivalent application to paltalk in linux?
<edgy> phobiac: you know?
<Valmarko> will, nicotine
<dwidmann> Generic,  yes, that, plus the line I pasted above, fresh from y crontab
<Generic> dwidmann, ooo
<phobiac> edgy: From what I know paltalk is web based...
<Generic> dwidmann, I'm curious as to how you use that to restore
<edgy> phobiac: what? no
<Generic> and I think I'll toss that into my crontab...
* Generic steals dwidmann cron task
<will> Thanks Valmarko!
<phobiac> Then I'm thinking of something totally different
<Valmarko> no probelm
<dwidmann> I've not done it in a while, I'll have to double check what it is
<phobiac> edgy: You can always try it under wine.
<phobiac> It might work.
<dwidmann> dpkg --set-selections /media/storage/installed-software.log, or something like that
<edgy> phobiac: i didn't try it but I prefer if someone can make an equivalent software ;)
<Balsamic_Chicken> does gaim have webcam capabilities? if so where is it, just putting this out there, i guess this is related to kubuntu since i'm using gaim in kubuntu lol
<phobiac> Kopete does..
<dwidmann> I don't think it does, but Kopete does, hehe
<Balsamic_Chicken> yeah i can't work the one on koptete, i use logitech quickcam 5000 pro
<Balsamic_Chicken> i tried ekiga, i only get very fuzzy images
<Balsamic_Chicken> but this webcam is perfect on windows
<Balsamic_Chicken> not sure what i did wrong, i did remember getting an error about something like wrong pixelmaps or something
<Balsamic_Chicken> and in kopete i get a green screen
<Balsamic_Chicken> the webcam light do go on tho
<phobiac> Balsamic: Have you looked for fixes on google?
<morghanphoenix> what kind of capture card are you using?
<Balsamic_Chicken> yeah i just searched for installation guide in general, i see others have it working, but i haven't found anything specific for me
<Balsamic_Chicken> morghanphoenix i don't know, how could i find out
<Balsamic_Chicken> thx
<morghanphoenix> what did you plug it in to? Or is ti one of those USB things?
<Balsamic_Chicken> i installed the uvc driver i think, and i did a modprobe, ironic nobody mentioned modprobe in installation guides for 5000 pro
<Balsamic_Chicken> o usb
<Balsamic_Chicken> yeah usb
<morghanphoenix> Ack, no idea, I use a capture card with tv input for my cameras.
<will> Hey I have a question
<Balsamic_Chicken> modprobe was what started it working, but image in ekiga is barely visible with room fully lit
<will> I am programmer
<will> New to linux
<will> I have done all my dev on Windows
<morghanphoenix> every fresh install I lose all my cd covers and lyrics
<will> How do I get involved in making programs for linux?
<will> What is the main programming language of choice?
<Balsamic_Chicken> will i think linux wiki's might be able to help
<Balsamic_Chicken> C
<will> I'm not use to not compiling stuff
<morghanphoenix> Python, Perl, C++
<will> k
<will> PErl is only command line though right?
<Balsamic_Chicken> will i meant as in wiki have pointers on where to go to contribute
<morghanphoenix> That's what's in my SDK
<will> I know perl :D
<will> Not python though
<morghanphoenix> I'm working on python at the moment
<Balsamic_Chicken> is there a webcam channel
<Balsamic_Chicken> i hate not being able to set this up =((
<morghanphoenix> Not that I know of
<morghanphoenix> Had lots of problems with all kinds of pnp usb devices
<morghanphoenix> I started getting older ones that plug into serial or tv-in ports.
<will> Cool :D
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool
<will> I am checking and I guess there is a python book that comes with Kubuntu
<will> Where is it?
<morghanphoenix> Of course I've only been using linux for a little while
<phobiac> probabaly man python on the command line
<morghanphoenix> There's a good one on the website for python
<morghanphoenix> I hate using man pages
<morghanphoenix> Hard to find what I'm looking for in them
<xenophile7x7> search around one of the ebook rooms for the Sam's Teach Yourself books. they ahve some on python.
<xenophile7x7> awesome books too. very easy to learn. even more so i fyou already have programming experience
<will> THanks!
<Generic> hmm
<Generic> anyone know how to configure a bandwidth monitor on a wrt54g?
<flaccid> my notebook kubuntu hd crashed, so now i'm on my usb pen drive w/ dsl
<flaccid> so fun :)
<WiglyWorm> Umm.. hey, I'm a complete newbie, anyone here think they can lend some aid?
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: sup
<WiglyWorm> I'm trying to run some programs.. install my video card drivers, and install Unreal 2k4, I keep getting "permission denied"
<WiglyWorm> when I run them in the shell.
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: do you have the required permissions to run?
<WiglyWorm> I guess I don't? I installed and I'm the only user name.. why wouldn't I?
<flaccid> what did you install and how?
<Balsamic_Chicken> WiglyWorm in front of all your command line prompts, put: sudo, that gives u supervisor previlage, u need ur password
<Balsamic_Chicken> superuser*
<flaccid> Balsamic_Chicken: better to set correct perms than run games under sudo
<Balsamic_Chicken> flaccid kk =) thx
<flaccid>  :)
<flaccid> can be a bad risk for vulnerabilities when playing multiplayer over net
<WiglyWorm> Flaccid: I'm not 100% sure on your question. I DL'd Kubuntu's DVD image from kubunu.org...
<WiglyWorm> Installed off the live CD..
<flaccid> what can't you run and how did you install it?
<WiglyWorm> There's a few things, really, so one at a time...
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> so what one are we talking about here.. thats the question
<WiglyWorm> I downloaded my video card drivers.. a file called "ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<WiglyWorm> It opens in Kate by default, but I can't do anything with it.
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: thanks some info finally :) that is a binary. you need to add execute perm to the file if it doesn't have it and then run it from cli. this is detailed in there documentation which should of been read :) we don't support proprietory here :)
<Generic> where can I find my rsa key?
<WiglyWorm> Sorry flaccid, like I said, I'm a complete newb, wasn't sure what you needed to help me.
<WiglyWorm> and um.. what's "cli"?
<flaccid> sorry mate didn't mean to sound rude
<arrenlex> I can't change the language in KDE 3.5.5. I have kde-i18n-engb installed, but if I try to add British in kcontrol>country\region&language, nothing happens. It appears in the list, but clicking on it has no effect. How can I fix this?
<flaccid> a good rule for newbies is to read the install/readme documentation when installing someting 3rd party
<flaccid> cli = terminal/console. use konsole in kubuntu
<flaccid> well you should always read the documentation then you don't have to ask :)
<WiglyWorm> huh...
<WiglyWorm> Well that made it run.
<WiglyWorm> Had an error, but rock on.
<flaccid> run it under sudo
<flaccid> eg. sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<flaccid> if you are doing ati
<flaccid> !ati > WiglyWorm
<Valmarko> I heard that beryl has lot of bugs. Is it true? should I install it?
<flaccid> i do suggest the prop. drivers. if you are on edgy the instructions to create .deb packages is good
<flaccid> Valmarko: thats the general consensus for ubuntu
<Valmarko> tank you, flaccid
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> i hope soon that it becomes stabler. it has a lot to do with the vid drivers being used
<WiglyWorm> Alright.. I don't suppose you care to keep helping? I have a file called "linux-installer.sh" for a program I'm trying to install if so.
<WiglyWorm> :)
<Kris> hi
<llutz> hi
<WiglyWorm> hi!
<arrenlex> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Balsamic_Chicken> !bye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bye - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do i not let my computer go on energy saving in edgy, i'm downloading something and i don't want it to go to sleep to break off the download
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: sure
<Kris> ubotu
<WiglyWorm> Oh! Yay! I was about to give up. :)
<flaccid> what you need to install
<Balsamic_Chicken> nvm found it
<WiglyWorm> Trying to install Unreal 2004 off the DVD.. it has a shell script which I'm supposed to run.
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's the newest wine version, and how do i get it =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> i tried install guild war once, i get the login screen for guild war, but the background is frozen
<WiglyWorm> Clicking does nothing.. and there doesn't seem to be much documentation (I actually did look first on this one).
<flaccid> Balsamic_Chicken: from the wine website
<Balsamic_Chicken> well coming to think of it, everything was frozen lol
<Kris> ut04 on linux?
<WiglyWorm> yeah
<Balsamic_Chicken> flaccid do u happen to have a link =)
<arrenlex> Balsamic_Chicken: 0.2.28 is newest. You can compile it yourself. 0.2.22 is available from the repositories.
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: its the same situation. run the script from console :)
<Balsamic_Chicken> arrenlex thx
<WiglyWorm> It's the same sittuation: permission denied. :(
<ironfroggy> so ive got some CUPS fun
<flaccid> Balsamic_Chicken: its the first result when you search for wine with google
<Kris> chmod +x (filename)
<Balsamic_Chicken> arrenlex when u said 0.2.28, do u mean 0.9.28
<Balsamic_Chicken> flaccid thx
<arrenlex> Balsamic_Chicken: ...yes. I've confused my kernels with my wines. >_<
<flaccid> Kris: read only cd i think
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: run it under sudo
<Balsamic_Chicken> arrenlex thx for help tho
<ironfroggy> no matter what i do that involves my cups server, it freezes. firefox freezes when printing, after hitting 100%; kjobviewer locks up without displaying even an interface, as does the kprint setup.
<Kris> ohhh haha@ flaccid
<ironfroggy> ive restarted the cups daemon twice and it doesnt make a difference.
<ironfroggy> and i see the behavior on multiple boxes
<flaccid> ironfroggy: #cups
<ironfroggy> anyone seen something like this?
<WiglyWorm> what would be the command I run? The file is /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh
<flaccid> its typical of an incorrect config especially if samba is invovled, ironfroggy
<ironfroggy> i was using it frequently just this afternoon
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: sudo /medida/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh
<ironfroggy> i havent changed a thing since
<flaccid> ironfroggy: check logs for the problem
<WiglyWorm> "sudo: unable to execute /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh: Permission denied"
<llutz> WiglyWorm: sudo sh /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: what is the output of mount | grep cdrom0 ?
<arrenlex> flaccid: If it wasn't there, it would be file not found.
<ironfroggy> im seeing an "address already in use" when i restart cups
<WiglyWorm> How do I open a shell that ISN'T the run command window?
<WiglyWorm> So I can keep retrying without reopening.
<llutz> WiglyWorm: "konsole"
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: also try a sudo chmod +x /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh && /media/cdrom0/linux-installer.sh
<arrenlex> WiglyWorm: konsole
<WiglyWorm> ty
<Balsamic_Chicken> how do make my windows looking like the window vista windows, cuz right now, in beryl when i pick an vista theme, i get the transparent tab alright, but everything under it is normal white color, i like how vista has the line (right below the transparent tabs) that contains:file, edit, insert, etc, black, how could i do that
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: i dont understand
<llutz> flaccid: chmod on an iso-fs? ;)
<flaccid> llutz: yeah i know. don't know why else he can't run it unless its not +x on the cd ?
<ironfroggy> any ideas what has the cups port open?
<llutz> flaccid: run it in a subshell (sh <file>)
<ironfroggy> or how i can find out?
<WiglyWorm> looks like yours worked, llutz.
<WiglyWorm> Thank you much.
<Kris> *bye*
<llutz> WiglyWorm: np
<WiglyWorm> Where can I find a list of shell commands? I'd rather have something succinct than a long winded guide/readme...
<flaccid> ah nice
<flaccid> llutz: you don't need a +x perm for the script then hey?
<llutz> flaccid: nope,
<flaccid> cool
<flaccid> can you actually set +x on a iso9660 ?
<flaccid> i guess you would have to be able to
<llutz> flaccid: try to mount with "-o exec", not sure
<stdin> morning/evening/afternoon, depending on where you are
<WiglyWorm> wow... umm.. what does this mean? "Do you want to install symbolic links to a directlory in your path?"
<llutz> stdin: late morning ;)
<WiglyWorm> I assume analogous to windows shortcuts?
<ironfroggy> can i force something to let go of a particular socket?
<xenophile7x7> ok, ive come to the conclusion that i cant get any software using apt-get
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: consult the 3rd party doco
<stdin> llutz: it's 8:45 am here :)
<llutz> stdin: 9:45 here :)
<flaccid> WiglyWorm: a symlink is similar and a bit more
<xenophile7x7> is there any special port or anything that it runs over which may need to  unblock?
<ironfroggy> xenophile7x7: try `sudo apt-get install vista`
<xenophile7x7> ...vista?
<ironfroggy> is a dumb joke
<ironfroggy> i never made it as a stand up comedian.
<xenophile7x7> lol, i see =P
<vbgunz_> heh
<stdin> want to ruin your computer? just install vista and you're done :p
<flaccid> xenophile7x7: pastebin the error
<ironfroggy> now i dont see any reason for that kind of baseless slander.
<flaccid> i guess sarcasm can be slander sometimes :)
<xenophile7x7> Reading package lists... Done
<xenophile7x7> Building dependency tree... Done
<xenophile7x7> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<xenophile7x7> radiant@VenatorNoctus:~$
<stdin> I've tried vista (a few times), it's horrible (IMHO :P )
<xenophile7x7> its like that for anything i try to sinstall
<flaccid> xenophile7x7: i'd do a quick solution
<xenophile7x7> stdin, i completely agree
<flaccid> !source-o-matic > xenophile7x7
<xenophile7x7> im using the amd64 version.  could that possibly have enythign to do with it?
<xenophile7x7> since it wont support 32bit apps
<stdin> xenophile7x7: check to make sure your sources.list isn't commented out
<xenophile7x7> i have, its not
<flaccid> xenophile7x7: use the source o matic and select the correct arch
<stdin> ubuntu-desktop is in the main repo, on both 64 and 32bit versions
<gnomefreak> also on install disk
<xenophile7x7> i just finished with source o matic. do i just save it over the source.list?
<gnomefreak> xenophile7x7: replace your list  with the new one
<gnomefreak> erase old one copy new one or back up old one save new one as /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> s/as/in
<stdin> then make sure to run sudo apt-get update
<xenophile7x7> it wont let me save over it.
<xenophile7x7> says i dont have permission
<gnomefreak> xenophile7x7: you didnt open it with gksudo
<stdin> xenophile7x7: are you using kate to edit it?
<gnomefreak> or kdesu
<xenophile7x7> kate
* gnomefreak in way too many channels :(
<stdin> xenophile7x7: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> xenophile7x7: kdesu kate yeah what he said
<Balsamic_Chicken> gnomefreak ur only in 3 channels
<gnomefreak> Balsamic_Chicken: im in 20 channels
<stdin> some are hidden :p
<gnomefreak> Balsamic_Chicken: you only see 3 because those are the ones your in with me
<xenophile7x7> ahh, ok. got it
<gnomefreak> theres a umode to do it but cant remember it off hand
<xenophile7x7> still wont find anything
<stdin> xenophile7x7: did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<gnomefreak> did you save close than run sudo apt-get update
<xenophile7x7> yes
<gnomefreak> xenophile7x7: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<stdin> did you see it fetching the packages lists?
<gnomefreak> ill be back shortly
<xenophile7x7> radiant@VenatorNoctus:~$ sudo apt-get update
<xenophile7x7> Reading package lists... Done
<xenophile7x7> radiant@VenatorNoctus:~$ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<xenophile7x7> Reading package lists... Done
<xenophile7x7> Building dependency tree... Done
<xenophile7x7> E: Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop
<stdin> yeah, post your sources.list please
<Balsamic_Chicken> gnomefreak u mean those are the only three on freenode?
<Balsamic_Chicken> gnomefreak btw what irc client do u  use, i dislike konversation cuz it doesn't display some characters right for me, looking to change
<xenophile7x7> # Automatically generated sources.list
<xenophile7x7> # http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<gnomefreak> Balsamic_Chicken: no i have a umode set to hide channels im in (only if you are in those channals can you see them
<xenophile7x7> #
<gnomefreak> xenophile7x7: in pastebin
<stdin> xenophile7x7: on pastebin
<xenophile7x7> # If you get GPG errors with this sources.list, locate the GPG key in this file
<xenophile7x7> # and run these commands (where KEY is replaced with that key)
<xenophile7x7> #
<xenophile7x7> # gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys KEY
<xenophile7x7> # gpg --export --armor KEY | sudo apt-key add -
* mode/#kubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<xenophile7x7> # Ubuntu supported packages
<xenophile7x7> # GPG key: 437D05B5
* mode/#kubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Balsamic_Chicken: using irssi
<Balsamic_Chicken> gnomefreak cool thx
<xenophile7x7> sry, i lost the room somehow....
<xenophile7x7> what did you say pastebin was?
<Balsamic_Chicken> gnomefreak irssi do have other skins right, cuz the one that's on their official website looks a little plain
<stdin> somehow :P
<Balsamic_Chicken> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xenophile7x7> yeah, somehow...
<Balsamic_Chicken> what file sharing programs do u guys use
<Balsamic_Chicken> i use frostwire and kmldonkey so far, i want more, maybe better ones lol
<stdin> only thing I use is ktorrent
<xenophile7x7> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/723/
<gnomefreak> Balsamic_Chicken: i use default theme
<Balsamic_Chicken> gnomefreak cool
<Balsamic_Chicken> stdin ktorrent is so slow for me, i'm on someone else's wireless
<gnomefreak> xenophile7x7: please run apt-get update again
<gnomefreak> xenophile7x7: what is output of lsb_release -a
<stdin> Balsamic_Chicken: I'm on a wired 4Mb/s cable connection, so it's ok for me, not that I really use it all that often
<Balsamic_Chicken> tsk psh... lol =)
<xenophile7x7> refresh the paste
<gnomefreak> xenophile7x7: its not added to that link
* Rob-West is going to bed be back later
<xenophile7x7> sry, try it now
<gnomefreak> Balsamic_Chicken: now try to /whois me and let me know how many you see
<Balsamic_Chicken> lol
<gnomefreak> did it show more?
<Balsamic_Chicken> about 17
<Balsamic_Chicken>  [Whois]  gnomefreak is a user on channels: #edubuntu #kubuntu #kubuntu-devel #kubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu-bugs #ubuntu-classroom #ubuntu-devel #ubuntu-effects #ubuntu-kernel #ubuntu-meeting #ubuntu-motu #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-xgl #xubuntu #xubuntu-offtopic
<Balsamic_Chicken> [01:20]  [Whois]  gnomefreak has voice on channels:  #ubuntu-ops
<Balsamic_Chicken> [01:20]  [Whois]  gnomefreak is online via irc.freenode.net (http://freenode.net/).
<Balsamic_Chicken> [01:20]  [Whois]  gnomefreak is an identified user.
<Balsamic_Chicken> [01:20]  [Whois]  End of WHOIS list.
<gnomefreak> i know 2 are secret channels
<gnomefreak> dont paste in here :(
<Balsamic_Chicken> o sorry
<Balsamic_Chicken> i thought u might have wanted to see what it looked like =)
<Balsamic_Chicken> sorrie
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's ubuntu+1 for
<Balsamic_Chicken> i saw it couple times
<gnomefreak> feisty
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool =)
<gnomefreak> Balsamic_Chicken: its used for testing releases it was for edgy until released now feisty until its released
<Balsamic_Chicken> ic
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool
<gnomefreak> Balsamic_Chicken: now if you try it you should get a whole lot more channels im in :(
<Balsamic_Chicken> lol, even more
<Balsamic_Chicken> i'm not gonna count cuz it hurts my eyes hehe
<gnomefreak> lol
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's the women channel for
<gnomefreak> its 32or so
<Balsamic_Chicken> developers that's women?
<Balsamic_Chicken> cool
<gnomefreak> its for ubuntu-women team
<Balsamic_Chicken> what's the ubuntu women team for
<gnomefreak> some of the women are devels. to get women involved in ubuntu
<damdalf> hi people
<Tm_T> People? Where?
* Tm_T hides
<damdalf> here ;)
* Balsamic_Chicken drags Tm_T outta the corner into the light, *my god* he's got nothing but skeleton (='.'=)
<Balsamic_Chicken> wow everyone try /ping asunto, takes forever
<Tm_T> Balsamic_Chicken: Well, to be honest, I'm pretty much nothing but a skeleton...
<Balsamic_Chicken> Tm_T i was kidding lol
<Balsamic_Chicken> Tm_T sorrie =)
<Tm_T> Balsamic_Chicken: ;)
<Balsamic_Chicken> i was thinking of the pirates of the caribbean movie, the earlier ones, where the guy steals coins and gets cursed so he's a skeleton
<Tm_T> Balsamic_Chicken: Let's put it this way, my sense of humout will take much more than yours, ever.
<Tm_T> s/humout/humour/
<Balsamic_Chicken> ok =)
<Tm_T> And true, I weight few kilos more than just skeleton, that's because I ate a while ago.
<Balsamic_Chicken> Tm_T u mean it fell right thru u, so ur no heavier =)
<DaveQB> can /boot be on lvm or not ? Googling is givining me back conflicting answers
<Tm_T> DaveQB: I'd say just to be sure, keep it out. But that's because I don't know.
<DaveQB> Tm_T:  hmm I moved all data off my main hda, re-partitioned, made itall LVM and cut it up into LV's and copied back over, having trouble booting now
<Balsamic_Chicken> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<DaveQB> yeah read that tldp document, its great!
<eilker> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<eilker> i need a software like cuteftp...
<eilker> what can i use ,?
<eilker> !kbear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kbear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> eilker: please use /msg ubotu <fact you want to know about>
<eilker> ok
<MidMark> hi
<MidMark> in xorg.conf section monitor, what does it means this type of line?
<MidMark> modeline  "640x480@60" 25.2 640 656 752 800 480 490 492 525 -vsync -hsync
<stdin> MidMark: it set what resolutions are available and at what refresh rate
<MidMark> stdin: how can I find those lines for a specific monitor?
<xenophile7x7> is there an ubuntu package that doesnt have a gui included?
<Jucato> ??
<Tm_T> xenophile7x7: You mean install cd that doesn't install X by default? Server.
* Jucato wonderes if that's what he meant...
<xenophile7x7> kubuntu is packaged with kde, ubuntu is packaged with gnome, xubuntu is package with xfce, is there a CLI-only distro
<xenophile7x7> or would i have to install ubuntu, and just remove the gui manually
<Tm_T> xenophile7x7: You can use Ubuntu without GUI, just do "server" install.
<Jucato> um.. Server CD != server/minimal install
<xenophile7x7> ok. thank you ^^
<MidMark> xenophile7x7: the right question is: is there an ubuntu installation without any desktop manager? :)
<Jucato> or "an ubuntu isntallation without any GUI"
<stdin> MidMark: I think there is a command that will generate a modline, but i can't remember it :p so use http://www.bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<MidMark> stdin: ok thanx a lot
<stdin> np :)
<xenophile7x7> jucato: i thought that was essentially what i asked?
<xenophile7x7> perhaps using 'package' was the wrong way to word it
<MidMark> xenophile7x7: nope, you asked for a "package" a package is a single debian file
<xenophile7x7> ahh, ok. sorry about that
<makuseru> can someone recommend a nice icon set off kde.look?
<makuseru> kde_look
<jakkass> the problem is
<jakkass> what we may like
<jakkass> you mightn't
<makuseru> im just looking for anytihng but the regular "craystal" set
<makuseru> so im trying to see what some other people like/use
<kubuntian> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MilhousePunkRock> Hello everyone!
<MilhousePunkRock> Can Ubuntu installation instructions be used for Kubuntu as well, simply replacing "aptitude" with "apt-get"?
<makuseru> you can use aptitude if you want
<makuseru> same thing
<Diti> Yeah, but I'm using Kubuntu and aptitude works
<Diti> Yep
<makuseru> ubuntu/kubuntu, same thing, diffrent wrapper
<MilhousePunkRock> Wow, nice, I didn't know this...
<Diti> Uptime: 53 minutes
<balint> hi there
<Diti> Hi balint
<makuseru> hi
<balint> im beginner. and the day before i installed kubuntu, but i didnt have internet. i have cable net, and only if i give fix ip works, the dhcp is not working
<balint> the problem is at the internet company?
<stdin> have you set it up to use dhcp in system settings?
<TheGateKeeper> anyone know how to get the debugger functioning correctly in kdevelop?
<balint> yes, i set it up but the dhclient is just sending the ip request but no answer is given
<avalon> Is there a way to use my USB memory stick as a general login for my Kubuntu installation? Also, can I store all my passwords on it?
<balint> in win xp with ip config i found out the dhcp's IP adress,, where i can give the dhcp server s IP in linux?
<MilhousePunkRock> avalon: That's a nice idea... If you found out how that's done, tell me... :-D
<stdin> balint: I mean in system settings -> network settings?
<avalon> Well MilhousePunkRock, I hope to be able to do that and MUCH more.
<MilhousePunkRock> avalon: I was always thinking about using an USB stick as the actual key to my machine.. I never researched on it though...
<astan> anyone know if there's going to be a new kernel package released for edgy any time soon? i just got my new laptop and i seem to be bumping into https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418 .. which i think is fixed in 2.6.20.. it's very annoying :(
<avalon> I know you can do it with Winblowz.. but I'm hoping I can for Linux as well
<stdin> astan: you can wait until April, feisty is on 2.6.20
<dbase13> hi all
<stdin> or you can try and install the feisty deb
<balint> stdin: if i choose dhcp at network settings, i dont have internet.
<stdin> balint: is it a single boot system, or dual boot?
<MilhousePunkRock> astan: Compile your own kernel, it's not that hard and scary as you might think...
<jakkass> I'm happy enough waiting till April
<astan> stdin: hrm. okay.
<jakkass> I can install from source if i want to update myself
<jakkass> :p
* MilhousePunkRock will not upgrade this time before the RC... Edgy Beta was, well, edgy... ;-)
<jakkass> does anyone know when KDE4 is due out?
<astan> MilhousePunkRock: yea. hm. i might just do that. my wifi is useless now. i just thought if a new kernel package was around the corner.
<balint> stdin: dual boot
<MilhousePunkRock> astan: Are you referring to an Atheros chipset by any chance?
<astan> MilhousePunkRock: no, it's a ipw3945.
<jakkass> ralink are the most compatible so I hear
<stdin> balint: use the windows tools to get the DNS server IPs, then you can use them in kubuntu
<balint> stdin: now i have given every ip i could. i mean i have given dns servers, the gateway etc..
<jakkass> you can use any DNS servers though
<jakkass> get them of a hosting provider if you use one even
<balint> DNS servers are ok
<stdin> balint: you know the IP addresses of the server now?
<xenophile7x7> balint are you behind a router? or connected directly to the modem?
<astan> jakkass: yea. would have been nice if this laptop came with a ralink instead.. but i really liked all the other specs.
<balint> stdin: yes the dns servers are allright
<balint> stdin: but i didnt find out where to type in the DHCP's IP adress
<balint> stdin: cause the dhclient is sending the IP request to a useless ip, not to the real IP of the dhcp
<stdin> balint: in system settings -> network settings , then in the Domain Name System Tab, add them there
<hassan2a> Bonjour
<balint> so in the Domain Name System Tab, there just type in the DHCP IP adress? i thought the DNS's adresses are meant to be given there
<astan> MilhousePunkRock: hmm. i realize i'd have to make my own matching restricted-modules package if i'm to compile my own kernel (since the daemon part of the ipw3945 driver lives there).. would that be a hazzle?
<astan> anyone who has done this?
<stdin> balint: it the top section, there are 3 buttions, click Add to add them one at a time
<MilhousePunkRock> astan: I really don't know, I have never created my own kernel on Kubuntu...
<astan> MilhousePunkRock: okay.
<stdin> astan: you could just try installing the feisty deba
<stdin> *debs
<balint> stdin: ok i will try as soon as my kubuntu Updates are downloaded. but i didnt know that i have to give the dhcp server, as a dns :O
<astan> stdin: hm. i don't think the fix is in feisty yet actually.. i'm not sure. i'm new to launchpad and don't quite know how to work with it.. could you see if the fix for Bug #63418 is in feisty's kernel packages?
<stdin> balint: the DNS server isn't the DHCP server, they are different
<astan> stdin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/63418 <-- this is the bug.
<balint> yes i know that
<balint> but you said that i have to write the dhcp adress in the same area where i have written the dns's adreses
<MilhousePunkRock> Does anyone know wether someone created a white/silver version of Kubuntu's bootsplash?
<stdin> balint: no the DNS server IPs
<balint> :)
<balint> but the DNS's IP adresses are already set
<balint> ive added two servers
<balint> those that i found with ipconfig in xp
<stdin> balint: what's the content of /etc/resolv.conf ?
<stdin> astan: at the top of the bug page it says it's fixed in 2.6.19 and 2.6.20
<balint> stdin: just a sec, i read it..   (but im not so fast , this is my first day with linux :D but pretty cool !! :) )
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: hiya
<MilhousePunkRock> Hey TheGateKeeper!
<astan> stdin: hm. okay. but what about "Declined  for Feisty  by Ben Collins" ?
<balint> by the way the updates that are now downloading will resolve a the admin bug in the network settings? cause sometimes when i want to change something and i have to click on the administrator login button at the bottom, the conversation window just dont appears :(
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: you got synaptic?
<MilhousePunkRock> don't think so, why?
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: you running edgy?
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: Yeah, since the beta release...
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: ok quick favour please...
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: sure...
<astan> stdin: actually i think i'm going to go ahead and trust this guy: http://kmr.nada.kth.se/~mini/ubuntu/, he has a fixed ipw3945 module there.. and several people in the bug discussion reports that it works. i'd be okay with that until feisty is out.
<astan> stdin: thank's for your help.
<stdin> astan: ok, good luck :)
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: put apt;/ into konqueror & search for kdevelop & gdb & tell me the version is in the repos?
<balint> stdin ok i found out whats in resolv.conf
<balint> nameserver ip
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: kdevelop (4:3.3.4-1ubuntu2) [universe] 
<balint> those are the two DNS servers
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: gdb (6.4.90.dfsg-1ubuntu3)
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: ok thanx, I might have to upgrade
<stdin> balint: if you are installing updates, do the addresses for the servers get resolved? or did you put in
<stdin> *PXs
<stdin> samn
<stdin> IPs
* stdin needs to get coffee soon :p
<balint> stdin i wrote the dns ip's manually (added in netwrok settings..)
<MilhousePunkRock> TheGateKeeper: I am off now... CU next time!
<MilhousePunkRock> Everyone else: Rock on!
<TheGateKeeper> MilhousePunkRock: ok
<stdin> balint: open konsole (Kmenu -> system -> Konsole ) and type in "ping -c1 www.google.com" to test that it works
<balint> but now i have internet, im on linux now, but not with dhcp
<stdin> are you behind any router, or connected directly to the modem?
<balint> directly to the modem
<balint> so now i got internet with manual ip, cause my internet company changes my ip very rare
<stdin> dose getting  an IP address over DHCP work?
<amik> small Q: in bugs.launchpad.net, is there any way of seeing all bug reports I've been involved in (submitted/commented/etc.)?
<balint> stdin: now, thats my problem, that if i choose dhcp, i dont get any IP adress :(:(
<stdin> balint: then it's something to do with your ISP then
<stdin> amik: ask in #launchpad
<amik> stdin: 10x, will do
<stdin> :)
<balint> stdin: whats ISP? :)
<stdin> your internet company (Internet Service Provider)
<balint> stdin: oh i didnt know that thta mans that, cause im not english :)
<balint> means :)
<balint> stdin: and is there a place in kubuntu where i can give manually the DHCP server's IP adress? cause the dhcp servers adress is: 10.250.0.1     and the ip request is going ti this ip: 255.255.255.255 :S
<Flosoft> hey
<Flosoft> I have got a problem setting up dvd::rip cluster
<stdin> balint: that's the right address, it's similar for me
<Flosoft> somehow it can never change into the correct directory on a remote server
<stdin> balint: DHCPREQUEST on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<stdin> balint: DHCPACK from 10.64.16.1
<balint> stdin: you mean the 255.255.255.255 is a correct adress for dhcp? :S:S:S:S::S:S
<stdin> that's what I get
<balint> stdin the same for me but i only have the request :(
<stdin> balint: then talk to your internet company, it's a problem on their end
<balint> arghhhhhhhhh stupid companys :@
<balint> yet i have internet , but i dont want to check my ip and retype in linux whenever they change my ip
<B-Minus_> hello
<B-Minus_> does anyone know good software to manage an ipod ?
<B-Minus_> gtkpod isnt the one for me
<stdin> amarok should be able to do it
<balint> stdin: can you tell me ts easy to install nvidia graphics driver on kubuntu?
<stdin> balint: I don't have one, but it's quite easy, there is a help page for it
<stdin> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> B-Minus_: there is also Banshee
<B-Minus_> ok tnx
<balint> thx
<balint> another question: how can i isntall opera? just type apt-get install opera?
<stdin> !opera
<stdin> huh, bot's ignoring me :p
<stdin> balint: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Jucato> ubotu: ping
<ubotu> 64 bytes from ubotu (10.13.37.1): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.33 ms
<balint> thx i checked the link, and maybe now im getting to understand the way that linux works. i mean the packages :)
<stdin> it's really more the debian way than the linux way, but apt rocks :D
<balint> stdin: well i see that there are a lots of linux distributions :D but though im a beginner, i remain at Kubuntu, nad maybe when i will be Linux Master, than i will try other distribs :D
<balint> but KDE is pretty nice
<stdin> balint: I've been using linux for over 10 years, and Kubuntu is the 1st distribution I've kept for over a gear
<stdin> s/gear/year
<stdin> before Kubuntu, I was using debian sid + kde
<beels15> wie komme ich in den deutschen chat ?
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<balint> stdin: i tryed that opera link, but when i install the package i get an error
<beels15> bekomme keinen chat zum starten
<balint> :(
<stdin> balint: what was the error?
<balint> how can i copy+paste in linux?
<stdin> balint: just select the text with the mouse, right click, choose copy
<balint> ok
<stdin> same as windows
<stdin> (mostly)
<beels15> i would in germanchat bat i have problem ( irc-problem ) please help me
<balint> by the way to install the package, right click, kubuntu package menu--> install package?
<stdin> beels15: to join the german chat use: /join #kubuntu-de
<stdin> balint: yes, there are other ways too, but that works
<beels15> Zum joinen mit einem IRC-Clienten: irc.linux-mods.de #ubuntu-forum.de
<beels15> thist is a text
<beels15> and than finish
<stdin> beels15: use pastebin if its a large error
<beels15> Zum joinen mit einem IRC-Clienten: irc.linux-mods.de #ubuntu-forum.de
<balint> dpkg: ... no such file or directory
<balint> thtats the error
<beels15> please help me
<beels15> i have problem with movis and pics its not runing
<stdin> balint: open konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole)
<balint> got it
<balint> and now?
<beels15> and ?
<stdin> beels15: where doi you download the file to?
<stdin> beels15: what do you mean, what's  the problem?
<stdin> balint: where did you download the file to?
<beels15> i cant not opening the germanchat
<stdin> beels15: join the german chennel #kubuntu-de
<beels15> sorry can not
<balint> oh man, sorry i found out the problem :( with my windows reflex i put it into a new folder
<stdin> balint: heh :p
<balint> but after i put it into the home folder, it installed correctlx :D
<ted_> how do i extract .7z?
<balint> x=y
<balint> oh im so happy :D i go check out my brand new opera browser :D
<stdin> ted_: have you tried in ark ?
<beels15> and than ?
<beels15> its not a chatroom
<stdin> beels15: ask your question in #kubuntu-de (I can't reas german )
<stdin> *read
<ted_> thanks :) it didnt associate, so i didnt think it actuallt could open the file :)
<stdin> :)
<beels15> oky
<beels15> Thank you
<stdin> ted_: you may need the p7zip to open it, from multiverse (if ark doesn't work)
<beels15> goooooood bye
<stdin> You're welcome beels15
<beels15> and hapy new year
<stdin> and to you too
<ted_> oh, but it worked :)
<stdin> all the better then :p
<beels15> sorry my english is not good
<beels15> stdin:
<dbase13> hi, i have a problem installling beryl
<stdin> beels15: your english is good enough for me to understand :)
<dbase13> can you help me stdin, just a second...
<stdin> dbase13: what's the problem ?
<dbase13> it's really noobish :-)
<beels15> thank you
<dbase13> to add the repositories for Beryl, i have to do this command:
* stdin puts noob sheild up :P
<dbase13> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ edgy main-edgy
<beels15> stdin:
<sedat> where can I set master volume
<stdin> beels15: no problam, you are welcome :)
<dbase13> but then i get 'bash: deb: command not found'
<stdin> dbase13: you need to put that line in to /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<stdin> sedat: what do you mean?
<balint> OH IT WORKS :D I mean Opera :D
<stdin> balint: good :D
<sedat> stdin: I mean I want to adjust my volume
<beels15> stdin:my problem is i have not multimedia (movis or jpg ) and i have not a bearningroompg.
<sedat> stdin: How can I do that without Fn key in my laptop
<stdin> sedat: if you look in the system tray (bottom right), do you see a speaker icon?
<sedat> stdin: I looked for it in system setting but I can't find anything
<sedat> stdin: no there is not
<stdin> sedat: press alt-f2 in there type "kmix" (without quotes) then click run
<dbase13> and i thaught my question was noobish
<stdin> beels15: you need to install some packages, but the help page is only in english, so ask in #kubuntu-de
<stdin> dbase13: what howto are you following?
<StingRay> Hi, stdin.
<stdin> hi StingRay :)
<dbase13> stdin, can you help me out for a second
<balint> how can i set opera to be the primary browser?? insted of konkueror?
<dbase13> stdin?
<stdin> dbase13: sure
<dbase13> ok
<dbase13> 2nd try :-)
<dbase13> i want to add the repos for Beryl
<dbase13> and so i have to do this in terminal:
<dbase13> deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ edgy main-edgy
<dbase13> but then i get:
<dbase13> bash: deb: command not found
<stdin> balint: in konsole type "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" and choose opera
<stdin> dbase13: what howto are you following?
<sedat_> stdin: kmix couldn't found
<stdin> sedat_: try typing it in to konsole
<sedat_> stdin: I realized that it is not installed
<sedat_> stdin: I am installing it
<stdin> sedat_: it should be installed by default
<balint> stdin: i typed in but the links are stil opened with konqueror (link from here, irc..)
<stdin> dbase13: like I said before, you need to put that line in to /etc/apt/sources.list, use this command to do it: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> balint: did you change it to opera with the command I showed?
<balint> yes
<stdin> balint: if you type http://www.google.com in to the run dialogue, what dose it open in?
<balint> still konqoeror
<balint> wait i try something
<stdin> balint: try System Settings -> Default Applications -> Web Browser
<sedat__> stdin: thank you kmix works fine
<dbase13> stdin, its a dutch tutorial => https://wiki.kubuntu.org/NederlandstaligeDocumentatie/Beryl?highlight=%28beryl%29
<balint> default applications worked, had to type opera and it works, thx man
<stdin> sedat__: you're welcome
<stdin> balint: no problem :)
<stdin> dbase13: ahh, it doesn't tell you where to add it :P
<stdin> dbase13: you need to put that line in to /etc/apt/sources.list, use this command to do it: kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<stdin> dbase13: use this one: deb http://media.blutkind.org/xgl/ edgy main-edgy
<stdin> dbase13: is more recent
<stdin> dbase13: ignore that :p , use this one deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ edgy main
<StingRay> stdin, do you have an Idea where the problem might be in my scenario: I have user1 connecting to VNC terminal session on 127.0.0.1:1 as user2. If user2 starts wine network application like mIRC only initial connection is made and then drop follows. I tested tightvnc,realvnc and vnc4server. Tested different wine versions too.
<balint> bb thx for all the help stdin
<stdin> cya balint
<balint> i think i will be very often in this irc room :D
<StingRay> I am 100% sure it is the vnc, because I have no problems with freeNX and the same user2
<balint> bb
<ParkSpot> e
<ParkSpot> hey
<StingRay> I am unwilling ti user freeNX, because it is a little unstable as it comes to session resuming and etc, stdin.
<stdin> StingRay: do normal network apps run in VNC?
<StingRay> yup
<StingRay> konversaton is fine
<stdin> it may be a problam with wine then
<StingRay> skype too
<StingRay> wine 0.9.9 and 0.9.18.
<StingRay> I tested 0.9.27 but one of my apps is not supported
<StingRay> I will test other versions too
<stdin> StingRay: if normal apps work in network, then it's likely to be a wine problem
<StingRay> I guess so, I will try different wine versions besides the above mentioned, stdin.
<stdin> StingRay: just remember that wine isn't even version version 1.0 yet, so it may work with some versions, and not others
<StingRay> I have some experience, stdin I had to make a warehouse app work with BDE, MSviewer and printing.
<StingRay> It turned out that only 0.9.15 did this job well, stdin
<tobias_> hello
<stdin> hi
<tobias_> i'm a blood noob o,O i got  problem with installing realplayer 10 ...
<tobias_> a
<usemody> hiya
<usemody> need help
<stdin> what's the problem ?
<usemody> ive installed kubuntu
<usemody> dapper drake
<usemody> and its all fine
<stdin> tobias_: have you looked at this help page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods
<tobias_> mhh it just won#t find the package ... but i added the repositories ... i think at least
<usemody> but if i view video theres only visual view but no tone
<usemody> sound look like muted but is not muted
<stdin> tobias_: use this method https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RealplayerInstallationMethods#head-952f28daf565230d2827780b6cf3f7d31e116299
<usemody> if i play audio cd then comes sound
<stdin> usemody: what video format is it?
<usemody> only by watchin video will be no sound
<usemody> that happends by all formats
<tobias_> ah thnx i will try it ;)
<stdin> usemody: what application is it you're using to plat them?
<usemody> kaffeine
<usemody> looked 4 vlc but seems not aviable for kubuntu
<stdin> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<stdin> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-svn20061012.debian-1ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1120 kB, installed size 3240 kB
<stdin> usemody: it's in the universe repository
<stdin> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<usemody> and how can i change the repository in adept
<stdin> that link will tell you how to enable the repository you need
<usemody> aah ok thx i will try ..........
<usemody> think in ubunutu hoary it was easy to find self out how to change and so
<vieira> hi ppl
<vieira> need help with print sharing
<vieira> anyone
<vieira> i've on hp in a desktop with kubuntu
<vieira> i cant print form other kubuntu machines
<vieira> but can't do it from a windows machine
<vieira> when a check the logs the printer jobs is there but the printer simply don't print it
<vieira> any ideia!?
<stdin> vega-: there is help on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<StingRay> stdin, I tested enought wine versions and am think it is a problem of how vncserver is starting the session. If I start the wine app on the VNC session I get this in my log: Xlib : extension "GLX" missing on display "1.0"
<StingRay> Then the app is starting fine, but with these network problems, stdin.
<vieira> StingRay: i've looked from that manual but a can't resolve the problem
<vieira> :(
<stdin> StingRay: I think that's just a warning that there the display isn't using GLX (openGL)
<stdin> vieira: I don't know then. you could ask in #ubuntu to see if anyone there knows
<StingRay> Do you think I should report this problem somewhere?
<StingRay> <vieira> i cant print form other kubuntu machines, you can't print from both linux and windows?
<kubuntian> guys, is it normal that animations in powerpoint slides (written by Microsoft powerpoint ) don't work in openoffice?
<stdin> StingRay: do you get that message from a non vnc session?
<StingRay> nope
<StingRay> stdin, there is no such message on a normal :0 session
<StingRay> vieira...?
<stdin> StingRay: Xlib has nothing to do with network anyway
<x86> when I booted the Edgy install CD, it seemed to boot up just fine, and brought me into KDE
<StingRay> I have some xperience with (K)ubuntu network printing HP
<vieira> StingRay: i can print from kubuntu
<StingRay> Ok, stidin.
<stdin> StingRay: have you asked anyone in #WineHQ ?
<StingRay> vieria, how did you share the printer? cups or samba
<vieira> i've 1 desktop and 2 laptops
<x86> when it got there, it gave me an error message saying "KDM has encountered a serious error, please check the logs", and now it's asking me for a login and pass
<StingRay> I asked, but noone responded
<x86> what is the login/pass to login to the install?
<vieira> destop a 1 laptop kubuntu printing ok, but not from windows laptop
<StingRay> how is sharing set?
<stdin> x86: have you tried rebooting again?
<x86> nope
<StingRay> vieira, how is sharing set up?
<vieira> StingRay: i've set cups and samba
<x86> that would solve a KDM issue from the install CD?
<vieira> StingRay: i'm new in kubuntu
<StingRay> vieira, try directly to cups on http://.....:631 from windows
<stdin> x86: try rebooting, if you still see the error, come back
<vieira> StingRay: i've read some articles
<x86> stdin: i've got multiple machines :)
<x86> stdin: it's rebooting now
<vieira> StingRay: i can the cups page
<stdin> x86: ok :)
<StingRay> did you try direct printing to cups from windows, vieira?
<StingRay> I have this working at the moment, vieira. I have the same scenario with samba too.
<vieira> StingRay: how can i do that?
<x86> stdin: should i do the "Check CD for defects" option?
<x86> stdin: or just try a regular boot again?
<StingRay> 1 mom to see if I can paste it. vieira
<vieira> StingRay: ok
<stdin> x86: try to boot the CD normally first
<x86> ok
<StingRay> vieira: it should be a network printer with http://printer_ip:631
<vieira> StingRay: i can see the cups page with the share printer on kubuntu
<StingRay> vieira, try this.
<StingRay> I have it working, besides you save some processing of samba
<x86> stdin: now i'm getting nothing but kernel panics
<vieira> StingRay: in samba a can see the shared printer and a shared folder also
<stdin> x86: huh, do you need any boot option to boot linux on that machine ?
<stdin> x86: if not, then run the check for defects
* xera|zZz is back.
<StingRay> vieira, I cannot check my smb.conf for you at the moment. I think your problem is there or in network security.
<vieira> StingRay: i think so
<StingRay> vieira: Can you browse the folder?
<vieira> StingRay: yaps
<usemody> :)
<stdin> the guide on the help page uses cups directly, samba is more difficult to set up printers on
<StingRay> vieira: is name properly written (case sensitive!!!)
<usemody> look like works ........
<StingRay> vieira: I mean the printer name
<usemody> thx to my helpers
<usemody> :=)
<stdin> usemody: vlc works then?
<usemody> yes
<stdin> cool :)
<usemody> ive got all in output 4 install wich i know from hoary
<vieira> StingRay: yes and in printer windows the status says redy
<usemody> wich i have installed on a diffrent machine
<usemody> based on gnome
<stdin> usemody: horay is really old
<usemody> has thinked try 4 test out and install kubuntu
<hoffi> hi all - how can i change from kubuntu to ubuntu - I want to remove all the kubuntu stuff and change to ubuntu as if i had installed from the ubuntu disc instead
<StingRay> vieira: do not rely on the status monitor mine is showing ready at the moment, though I don't have thiese printers
<stdin> hoffi: what version of kubuntu do you have ?
<StingRay> vieira: I can send you a screenshot if you wish :)
<hoffi> stdin: i think its dapper - judging by the boot splash...
<hoffi> stdin: yup - help confirms thatr
<vieira> StingRay: :P
<StingRay> vieira, did you try direct cups printing?
<Jucato> "lsb_release -a" gives you information about the Kubuntu version
<stdin> hoffi: ok, not sure if this will work, so make sure you have a backup of your data, for if you need to reinstall
<hoffi> Jucato: 6.06.1 LTS so definatly dapper
<hoffi> stdin: yup - done that already - its all in my seperate windows partition
<vieira> StingRay: how can i do thta?
<stdin> hoffi: if you go to a console, and use aptitude to install ubuntu-desktop then remove kubuntu-desktop, it should remove kubuntu and install ubuntu
<hoffi> stdin: brilliant - is that all i need to do?
<stdin> hoffi: should work, aptitude should want to remove all the kubuntu packages if you remove kubuntu-desktop
<stdin> hoffi: i know it works in edgy, so may in dapper
<hoffi> stdin: and if i use apt-get to remove kubuntu-desktop will i get the same effect?
<stdin> hoffi: no, needs to be aptitude
<hoffi> stdin: good - dapper and edgy aren't that differenyt
<hoffi> stdin: but i can install ubuntu-desktop with apt-get? just im already doing that...
<usemody> ok then can me one help once another yet ?
<zorglu_> !ask | usemody
<ubotu> usemody: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stdin> hoffi: so try, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop , then sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<usemody> need the macromedia flash plugin for example using flash chat
<zorglu_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<usemody> exist once 4 konqueror
<hoffi> stdin: im already running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and obviously its taking a while to come down the lines - then i can aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<usemody> and how can i get
<hoffi> stdin: thanks :D
<zorglu_> !flash | usemody
<ubotu> usemody: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> hoffi: no problem, good luck :)
<hoffi> right - im off while it all downloadsd
<usemody> thx will try then ....and java runtime 4 konqueror same ?
<zorglu_> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<stdin> usemody: as well as ^^^ that, you need to install sun-java5-plugin too
<usemody> k :=)
<usemody> thx
<stdin> :)
<Cuddles_in_KY> morning all.
<gan|y|med> hi
<gan|y|med> when starting k3d i get the following error message
<gan|y|med>  GdkGLExt-WARNING **: cannot load PangoFont
<gan|y|med> Segmentation fault
<gan|y|med> is there a way to fix this or to disable pango fonts in k3d?
<stdin> I've no clue gan|y|med, sorry
<beels15> und jetzt
<gan|y|med> anybody know sth about pango or defoma?
<tamacracker_> Hey guys? What's a good .wma to .mp3 converter?
<stdin> tamacracker_: try soundkonverter
<tamacracker_> does that come with kubuntu?
<tamacracker_> or should it be in my rep?
<stdin> !soundkonverter
<ubotu> soundkonverter: KDE frontend to various audio converters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-0ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 1047 kB, installed size 1980 kB
<stdin> it's in universe
<tamacracker_> sweet
<tamacracker_> thanks
<stdin> np :)
<JP_P_home> hello
<stdin> hi
<JP_P_home> i do not manage to copy /paste from or to a putty window under ubuntu
<JP_P_home> is this feature disabled under linux ?
<stdin> JP_P_home: why are you using putty in linux?
<JP_P_home> because it is easy to use with its session manager
<gan|y|med> are there any issues with pango and unsupported fonts... and if yes, where can i download pango fonts (or font files usable with pango)???
<stdin> JP_P_home: can you select text in the putty window ?
<JP_P_home> I have about 10 server to access with different charset ssh keys ...
<JP_P_home> i can select yes
<stdin> JP_P_home: is i recall, that's how you copy, just select, and to paste you either right-click or middle-click on the mouse
<JP_P_home> arf
<JP_P_home> in windows that's right click here it is middle
<JP_P_home> it works to paste in
<Tm_T> Roger.
<Tm_T> JP_P_home: Btw that session handling... you got that too in Konsole ;)
<Jucato> middle-click to paste selected text is an X feature
<stdin> JP_P_home: I thought it would be one or the other
<JP_P_home> ;)
<JP_P_home> but doesn't work to copy from windows to another apps
<Tm_T> JP_P_home: So, just stick with Konsole, you don't really need putty. ;)
<stdin> JP_P_home: it should
<JP_P_home> from another apps to putty yes
<stdin> JP_P_home: when you copy in putty, what dose middle-click paste in another app?
<JP_P_home> Tm_T> Can it rules about different charset and connect me directly using ssh keys ?
<JP_P_home> stdin> the last thing i have copy from another apps before copying something from putty
<Tm_T> JP_P_home: Well, just use normal way to handle ssh keys and you don't have to woeey about where and how you use them.
<Tm_T> JP_P_home: And yes I'm pretty sure you can handle different charsets too.
<JP_P_home> arf ok i understand it need to select then middle klick in putty, then it works in another apps
<usemody> k last question
<usemody> what can i use as simple web server app
<Tm_T> usemody: For webpages? Or just temporary stuff?
<JP_P_home> Tm_T> with konsol i need to pipe with luit for the charset which is very long to write every time, and i need to remember which server needs which charset
<usemody> 4 publishing websites on my own machine
<gan|y|med> are there any issues with pango and unsupported fonts... and if yes, where can i download pango fonts (or font files usable with pango)???
<fdoving> usemody: apache.
<JP_P_home> stdin> thanks you very much
<Tm_T> JP_P_home: Well, you can just save whole plahplah to session "command" so it'll be run while starting session.
<stdin> usemody: well there is apache/apache2, boa, cherokee, fnord, and many, many more :p
<stdin> JP_P_home: you're welcome :)
<usemody> yes but i need once who i can copy file into a dir and then its released
<gan|y|med> usemody: what do you wanna do? do wanna write in plain html/css, or should be more advanced (php, dbs and so on)?
<stdin> usemody: they all do that
<Tm_T> JP_P_home: Anyway, Konsole is surprisingly powerful when you learn all those little tricks, play around and you might like it. ;)
<Tm_T> Coffee break. ->
<usemody> and which of them provides a webmin interface
<JP_P_home> Tm_T> thanks i am looking to this
<gan|y|med> i jsu twanted to point out, that a very convenient way in ubuntu is to use apache2 in combination with php5 and mysql. if you don't need the latter, apache might be a bit "oversized"
<usemody> think apache if good
<gan|y|med> as i said, it is very convenient in ubuntu, though you might have some problems with webmin in general
<gan|y|med> how do i install additional fonts in edgy?
<gan|y|med> are there any special packages or repos???
<usemody> can i use confixx without trouble then ?
<gan|y|med> dunno. but why do you need a gui config?
<stdin> gan|y|med: you can search for fonts in adept
<Jucato> gan|y|med: System Settings -> Appearance -> Fonts installer for fonts you downloaded yourself
<gan|y|med> yes, do you know how many results i get from this?
<stdin> lots
<Jucato> and lots
<Jucato> :)
<gan|y|med> i need pango fonts
<gan|y|med> isn't there a font package (you know, the user-friendly kind of thing)?
<usemody> plan a setup of a machine as web and other server wich i can administrate from anywhere
<ubuntu_> hello
<gan|y|med> usemody: ssh?
<akn> need help with screen resolution on kubuntu , anyone ?
<stdin> ssh is very useful for remote admin
<usemody> yes thats one way ..........
<stdin> !resolution | akn
<ubotu> akn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type "sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart" in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jucato> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<gan|y|med> ok, i only know that i am running my own web server just for the php/mysql stuff i develop from time to time. after adapting one or two settings for php usage i haven't had the need to touch the apache config again
<usemody> but i do give any parts of this service my friends as sub pages or so
<ubuntu_> how to install 2 operating system in one PC
<ubuntu_> how to install 2 operating system in one PC?
<Lynoure> ubuntu_: Which 2?
<usemody> and they dont use linux or have plan about thing like ssh or putty or so
<gan|y|med> ah, so you'll want to have virtual machines?
<akn> that was superfast. thanks.
<gan|y|med> there is webmin for windows?
<stdin> gan|y|med: doubt it
<gan|y|med> argh
<tobias_> mhh i have a problem with the repositories i think
<stdin> tobias_: what's the problem ?
<gan|y|med> how shall i figure out which if the 1 million fonts out there is missing on my machine....????
<usemody> webmin can be used by request a specific url in a web browser
<usemody> thats why i love this
<gan|y|med> anybody tried K-3D in edgy???
<tobias_> if i search for packages it won't find them ... neither in adept nor on the console ... and i think i added the ones i need
<gan|y|med> usemody: oh, sorry
<gan|y|med> i forgot
<Jucato> gan|y|med: not a KDE app :)
<gan|y|med> Jucato: so better ask in ubuntu?
<Jucato> gan|y|med: most probably... although not sure if there would users of K3D in here as well
<Jucato> I think there's a bug in k3d btw...
<gan|y|med> really?
<gan|y|med> sorry
<stdin> tobias_: a package in particular, or any package?
<gan|y|med> it is just one of the things... you use debug option and what you get is lots! of output, but the exact! same error message and nothing more
<tobias_> mhh somepackeges i tried ... for example i tried to install frozen-bubble ... as the help sais it's in universe but ... it won#t find it
<stdin> tobias_: have you enabled the universe repository ?
<tobias_> i think so
<gan|y|med> Jucato:  if you mean the dpkg config bug, it is solved. but now there is a segfault, complaining about not being able to load pango fonts
<ftldrive> what can i use to compare two directories? i used cp to backup a large directory and i want to be sure the copy and the original are identical
<stdin> tobias_: after you did it, did you click on the "Fetch Updates" button in adept?
<tobias_> yes
<stdin> tobias_: can you post the content of /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin | tobias_
<ubotu> tobias_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gan|y|med> usemody: i don't know about graphical configuration, only know that ubuntu doesn't have a root passwd and webmin requires one. you can set a root passwd in ubuntu though, but you should definitely reasd about it first
<tobias_> ok
<stdin> ftldrive: maybe use xxdiff (in universe)
<akn> Hi , Can someone help me with setting up the driver/resolution combination for an Intel 946GZ board , running Kubuntu , fresh install , my flat panel supports 1440 x 900 resoultion.
<tobias_> here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/745/
<ftldrive> stdin: i'm on a livecd, how can i get that?
<stdin> ftldrive: edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file to have "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy universe multiverse" in it, then (in konsole) run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xxdiff
<ftldrive> ok
<stdin> tobias_: open konsole (kmenu -> system -> konsole) and in there type: apt-cache search frozen-bubble
<stdin> tobias_: and past the optput on pastebin too
<stdin> akn: try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<candyban> Hi guys ... how come in edgy, many folders are "hidden" even though they should not be? (not preceded with a dot) ...
<stdin> !hidden | candyban
<tobias_> there is no output
<ubotu> candyban: Kubuntu Edgy has implemented a new feature that hides most of the filesystem. For more information: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuHiddenFiles
<stdin> tobias_: try first running: sudo apt-get update
<stdin> tobias_: then the other command again
<tobias_> still nothing
<stdin> tobias_: dose sudo apt-get update show any errors?
<jakkass> what is the min sys requirements for Kubuntu Edgy guys?
<tobias_> Konnte http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/Release nicht holen  Unabl                      e to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (ma                      lformed Release file?)
<jakkass> anyone?
<gan|y|med> what debian release is edgy built on?
<fdoving> gan|y|med: sid. at the time of sync freeze.
<gan|y|med> thx
* Jucato waves to fdoving
* fdoving waves back at jucato.
<stdin> tobias_: try replacing the sources.list file with this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/747/
<gan|y|med> sid is unstable, isn't it?
<Zamber_> http://www.jewbuntu.com/
<tobias_> ok
<gan|y|med> or experimental?
<Jucato> gan|y|med: unstable
<Jucato> etch is the current testing, sarge the current stable
<marco_> stdin: Hi, I'm midmark, on the pc with the nec monitor to be set, I've reconfigured xserver-xorg and it manually configured for me the xorg.conf files, all resolutions works pretty well apart 1024x768 that it's interlaced at every frequency
<gan|y|med> thx
<gan|y|med> always getting confused
<Jiraiya> salut
<Jucato> sid will always be unstable, even when stable and testing changes
<Jiraiya> salut =))
<Jucato> omg! ero sennin...
<JP_P_home> i'm back
<JP_P_home> another quastion
<JP_P_home> i've update from dapper to edgy
<marco_> can be the modeline row with too high freq?
<kenny> someone who can help me with Dell 6400 wifi 3945?
<JP_P_home> and now my drives when they are shown on desktop are named with their device name
<JP_P_home> no longer with their label
<JP_P_home> how can i change this ?
<stdin> marco_: that's probably it, try changing it
<stdin> kenny: have you looked at the wifi documentation ?
<gan|y|med> mixing package releases is not a good idea...
<konrad_> heja mam takie putanie bo niedawno jak wczoraj zainstalowaem soie linuxa i jestem jego szczeliwym uzytkownikiem ale jak odpalic program ktory w konsoli nie ruszyc bo wywala ze komenda nieznan?
<fdoving> !pl | konrad_
<ubotu> konrad_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Jucato> gah fdoving is fast
<tobias_> stdin: ah thnx a lot it's working now
<stdin> tobias_: no problem :)
<tobias_> uhm and just learn something ... what did you do ?
<hassan2a> anyone one playing to tremulous ?
<stdin> tobias_: I just used source-o-matic to make a now sources.list ( http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/ )
<stdin> JP_P_home: I think that's a bug in edgy
<JP_P_home> arf
<tobias_> :) thnx again
<stdin> np tobias_  :)
<stdin> JP_P_home: it's fixed in feisty anyway
<JP_P_home> lol
* stdin uses feisty 
<JP_P_home> so i will have to work this way until i decide to do the update
<JP_P_home> i've update from dapper about 12 hours ago :)
<stdin> JP_P_home: basically, yse
<stdin> JP_P_home: feisty is out in a few months
<stdin> (if it's not delayed like daper)
<stdin> *dapper
<Jucato> 2007 April to be exact
<MementoMori> hi all
<MementoMori> I've a little problem installing kubuntu 6.10 on my laptop
<stdin> Jucato: April 19th 2007 to be really exact :p
<Jucato> lol :)
<JP_P_home> stdin> ths will be a long term support like dapper ?
<david___> salut
<MementoMori> actually the problem is on correctly configuring my hd
<stdin> JP_P_home: no
<Jucato> there's no announcement yet when the next LTS release will be
<stdin> JP_P_home: iirc 18 months support for feisty
<stdin> probably close to end of life for dapper
<JP_P_home> the problem is that LTS does not need long term update for application :(
<MementoMori> I have booted my laptop with kubuntu i386 dvd and installed lvm2 package... but when I do: $ sudo vgscan       it replies with "No program "vgscan" found for your current version of LVM"
<stdin> JP_P_home: for the packages in main it dose
<MementoMori> how can I fix
<MementoMori> ?
<stdin> MementoMori: are you using the text installer or the graphical one?
<MementoMori> stdin: the gui one
<stdin> MementoMori: to setup LVM, you need to use the text one
<MementoMori> hum..... ok
<MementoMori> i'll try it now
<MementoMori> thank you stdin
<stdin> you're welcome :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :0
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> I'm in java dependency hell !
<Jucato> ?
<stdin> BluesKaj: from the repos, or downloaded packages ?
<frojnd> hello
<BluesKaj> deb pkges
<Kroliko> hello
<stdin> BluesKaj: what's the error?
<frojnd> what packages do I ndeed to install that I can see movies on youtube.com with firefox?
<Kroliko> im from polish and i dont good speak english
<BluesKaj> sun-java5-bin depends on sun-java5-jre (= 1.5.0-10-1.1); however:
<BluesKaj>   Version of sun-java5-jre on system is 1.5.0-08-0ubuntu1.
<Kroliko> i have question: what run installation in text mode ?
<BluesKaj> 1.5.0-10-1.1 , is the very version I'm trying to install...how can it depend on itself to install...looks ridiculous  to me :)
<stdin> frojnd: you need flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse
<Kroliko> hello? can everyone help me?
<stdin> BluesKaj: you need to download the sun-java5-jre package from where you got the sun-java5-bin package from
<Kroliko> ---What run install in text mode?
<BluesKaj> OK stdin ..will try
<stdin> Kroliko: a text installer, not gui
<stdin> Kroliko: for expert install
<Jucato> Kroliko: you need the Alternate Install CD to do that. you can't install in text mode using the Desktop/Live CD
<Jucato> !pl | Kroliko
<ubotu> Kroliko: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<TheGateKeeper> Kroliko, you talking about the 'alternative' cd
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj, what are you trying to install?
<stdin> the kubuntu dvd has both GUI installer and text installer
<stdin> TheGateKeeper: he downloaded a java deb to get a newer version, now has dependency issues
<TheGateKeeper> lol
<BluesKaj> TheGateKeeper, it started with trying to get a FF java plugin installed , but it needed an upgrade ...it seems the upgrade depends on itself
<stdin> BluesKaj: if you just want the plugin, use the one in the repos
<BluesKaj> i have a plugin but some pages require a newer version
<stdin> BluesKaj: it doesn't depend on itself, it depends on another package of the same version
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj, yes use the one out of the repos, which version of (k)ubuntu are you using?
<BluesKaj> edgy
<TheGateKeeper> BluesKaj, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<stdin> heh, feisty has version 1.5.0-10-1
<sedat__> is there a way to recover files deleted by rm command
<stdin> just checked :p
<stdin> sedat__: short answer, no
<sedat__> stdin: no way :( any program or something
<Jucato> anyone know the de facto standard file format for desktop publishing? and is scribus any good?
<andreasw> sedat__: well there is the program recover which can undelete files on ext2 partitions
<andreasw> sedat__: maybe it also works for ext3
<sedat__> andreasw: which program
<TheGateKeeper> sedat__, stdin there is but you have to understand the file system & be able to repair the link
<andreasw> sedat__: the program is called "recover"
<sedat__> andreasw: ok
<x-factor> games!
<x-factor> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<x-factor> !ea games
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ea games - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TheGateKeeper> http://recover.sourceforge.net/linux/recover/
<jontec> if I just put all of my debs from another amd64 install of edgy (also had plenty of dapper) in the /var/cache/apt/archives folder, will apt be able to distinguish between the dapper and edgy packages? I just finished cleaning up  break because I think I installed an edgy package
<adaptr> jontec: it doesn't matter for which release they were "meant", as the packages are selected on version number anyway; you should be able to dump them all in one place
<jontec> adaptr: thanks :D
<Jucato> How do I backup and restoare my e-mail from kmail in a way that kmail won't fetch mails again (going to reinstall)
<Mightily-Oats> hey all
<Mightily-Oats> i got a question.. or rather.. a problem im hoping someone can help me with... my hdd sounds like it has this problem http://kiza.kcore.de/software/declunk/   any one know anything i can do?
<stdin> Jucato: you should just be able to backup ~/.kde/share/apps/kmail/ and just restore it after the install
<Jucato> stdin: only that? or sould I include ~/.kde/share/config/kmail*?
<Jucato> stdin: I had this problem once when I did something similar to that. the inbox folder structure wasn't replicated, some of the filters didn't work, and identification/accounts also were a bit whacky...
<stdin> Jucato: you'll need kmail.eventsrc and kmailrc from ~/.kde/share/config/ too
<stdin> Jucato: I don't use kmail, so I had to look :p
<Jucato> ah ok. thanks
<stdin> Jucato: np :)
<stdin> Mightily-Oats: there is a app on that page that's supposed to fix it, but read the disclaimer first
<Mightily-Oats> yeah.. prob is.. mine isnt a mac.. its the same sound though..
<Mightily-Oats> and it comes in a dmg file
<harald_> all parts running in administrator mode have this messed up font in my kubuntu, but seeing as there is no root account enabled, I don't see how this is possible? how can I configure the font for the root user?
<Jucato> harald_: run systemsettings as root, press Alt+F2, type in "kdesu systemsettings"
<harald_> Jucato: thank you
<StingRay> Is there a way to disable kicker for a particular user?
<stdin> what would be the point of that?
<Wulong> What packages contains mp3 support?
<stdin> !mp3 | Wulong
<ubotu> Wulong: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<StingRay> stdin, I want a clear screen for one of the users
<lotfi> hi
<StingRay> I don't want anything but a particular app to be autostarted, stdin.
<StingRay> I can disable kicker at all, but I think there is a way to do this for a particular user without having ot make special kicker group or something
<Mightily-Oats> opps... system froze... was trying something
<stdin> StingRay: hmm, well you could put a small script in the autostart directory to kill kicker (but they would be able to open it by starting kicker from alt-f2 )
<Jucato> so you want kicker not to appear at all?
<StingRay> alt-f2 is disabled :), stdin, the problem is that kicker restarts itslef :(
<Jucato> StingRay: http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Secret+Config+Settings#_Getting_Rid_of_The_Panel
<Wulong> No suitable demux plugin. This often means that the file format is not supported.
<StingRay> Thank you very much for this precious link, Jucato!
<Prt9> hi, can kubuntu support bluetooth dongle?
<Prt9> i hope there are humains here
<Prt9> no one?
<Prt9> great, so i'm going to sing a song
<Prt9> lonely
<Prt9> mister lonely
<Prt9> i have no body
<Prt9> to sing with me
<Prt9> o o oo o o
<stdin> Prt9: look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Prt9> thank you
<Jucato> !bluetooth | Prt9
<ubotu> Prt9: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Jucato> and yes, it works. I have one
<Prt9> cool
<Prt9> thanks you everybody, it's working :) thanks stdin, thanks ubotu, thanks Jucato.
<Prt9> bye
<stdin> bye
<Jucato> bye
<Anakin> hello I am new tu kubuntu and I want a few tips if u can help me...first of all where is the /etc/inittab file the one we use to choose the runlevel that we want to boot in...and second...how do I activate or deactivate services...for example I installed the telnetd server and I cant start it....
<wimpies> can anybody explain why my kwallet manager does not start when I want to read mail ?
<d4ft> no
<d4ft> sorry
<FRauANtje> moin
<reboss> hi
<e1mer> !irda
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irda - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<e1mer> !ir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dartdog> Sorry I dont speak Enlgish... What is the channel for Kubuntu-es?
<Tm_T> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendrn mas ayuda.
<dartdog> thanks
<Tm_T> dartdog: ;)
<dartdog> :P
<dartdog> xD
<BluesKaj> well, now I'm back to where i started at least , java-wise ... there is till no update to the new j2re version 10.1 which is available elsewhere in the debian pkges
<BluesKaj> there is no update on the java site is what i meant
<reboss> where is kunbtu FR ? please
<reboss> french
<zorglu_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<reboss> ok ty
<zorglu_> tips #ubuntu-fr a bcp plus de monde
<jaxon> my kubuntu desktop i have choose to autohide the panel but now the panel doesnt reappear even when i move the mouse down to activate...?
<crube> I thought I'd install windows to another partition to be able to play a couple of games. I know windows is nice enough to make the linux partition unusable after it installs the MBR. So is there a way to fix all that after installing windows?
<BluesKaj> jaxon, right click on the desktop , choose configure desktop
<Lynoure> jaxon: What if you move it to the bottom-left or bottom-right corner? I think lower edge was not the default?
<Lynoure> jaxon: anyway, you can go to Settings in K menu and change it from there
<jaxon> ok i have done that but cant see where to reactivate or not to autohide
<stdin> crube: yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<crube> stdin:  thanks
<stdin> np
<Lynoure> jaxon: I'm on dapper, so these might be different on edgy, but Panel ->Hiding
<jaxon> thx lynoure n blueskaj
<jaxon> sorry lynoure but from where do i go n choose panel
<benjam> hello
<stdin> jaxon: run (alt-f2) kcmshell kicker_config
<jaxon> ok stdin but once i leave the gui i m clueless
<jaxon> do i should type kcmshell kicker_config
<stdin> jaxon: it opens the GUI
<jaxon> cheers stdin...
<stdin> jaxon: press alt-f2 (to open the run command dialogue) in there type: kcmshell kicker_config
<stdin> had to find it, but i knew there was a way :p
<Jucato> jaxon: easier way, press Alt+F2, type in "kcontrol"
<stdin> you'd have to find it in kcontrol, kcmshell kicker_config take you straight there :p
<jaxon> thx people....sorted
<stdin> :)
<Jucato> but it might be a more familiar interface, and less letters to type :P
<jaxon> :0
<Jucato> not to mention less to remember :D
<jaxon> thx jucato
<stdin> well, there is always more than one way to do anything :)
<jaxon> thx stdin
<stdin> you-re welcome :)
<stdin> *you're :p
<Jucato> very welcome
<jaxon> what would be the equivalent of typing kcontrol in gnome?...cos i switch between both
<fdoving> gconf-editor i guess.
<jaxon> seems computer hangs alot since i have both desktop package installed!!
<Jucato> um nope...
<jaxon> cheers fdoving
<Jucato> er?
<Jucato> isn't gnome-control-panel like the kcontrol/systemsettings of GNOME?
<jaxon> also i m having a lot trouble trying to play a VCD disk ...mplayer / kaffeine keep saying i dont have the right plugin?..
<zorglu_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> how are you trying to play it?
<zorglu_> or you could get info on the plugin it ask for :)
<jaxon> i have been to the page installed libdvdcss plus in automatix i have tried to install commonly use codecs but with no sucess
<stdin> to play in mplayer use something like "mplayer vcd://track"
<jaxon> i have a cd-rw n dvd-rw ..tried both but no joy
<jaxon> seems i cant see the file at all
<jaxon> i mean the disk
<Dr_willis>  You dont need to use automatix
<stdin> what happens when you put in the disk? you should be asked what to do with it
<Dr_willis> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<jaxon> nothing happens when i insert the disk
<wimpies> Hi all.  I have enabled audio file previewing in konqueror but when I hover my mouse over an mp3 file I still cannot hear music.  What can be wrong ?
<BluesKaj> automatix is tempting , but it breaks stuff
<Dr_willis> actually does a VCD need decss
<Dr_willis> I thought vlc can play VCD's just fine
<Jucato> wimpies: have you installed the proper plugin to do that?
<devkinetic> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> !mp3 | wimpies
<ubotu> wimpies: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jaxon> so i should get rid of automatix all together
<wimpies> jucato : which plugin is that ?
<stdin> yeah, i've used vlc to play v/dvds
<Dr_willis> jaxon,  thats the catch... if youve allready ran/used it - the damage may be done. :)
<Jucato> wimpies: look for it in that RestrictedFormats page, under the MP3 section for Kubuntu
<stdin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<Jucato> :)
<Jucato> how very generous of stdin
<Jucato> std::cin
<stdin> I only noticed the change a couple days ago :p
<jaxon> ok..so only way is to reinstall the whole thing...what about antivirus ..cos at the moment i dont use it..should that be a concern even with linux
<stdin> maybe the bot needs updating? :p
<stdin> jaxon: you don't need antivirus for linux
<Jucato> stdin: nah.
<lupine_85> you can get viruses for linux, but they're very very rare. There are none in the wild :p
<lupine_85> nevertheless, there is antivirus software
<Dr_willis> that scans for windows viruses in files :) normally.
<BluesKaj> clamav?
<stdin> that's the one
<zorglu_> yep but this is to remove virus from the email between window users
<BluesKaj> it's a pain
<jaxon> i have tried panda but doesnt work also i have tried to install clamav n error message saying not able to install
<Dr_willis> jaxon,  those products scan your windoww files for windows viruses... as far as i know.
<stdin> !calmav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calmav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jeroen__> #ubuntu
<stdin> !clamav
<devkinetic> hey guys i have a nvida TNT and i can't get any higher resolution than 800x600 and its supposed to go to 1280x1024
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.88.4-1ubuntu2.1 (edgy), package size 65 kB, installed size 208 kB
<jaxon> but that was through using automatix to install so i suppose that's y
<BluesKaj> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<stdin> sppelling :p
<BluesKaj> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<zorglu_> hehe window user WANT to have anti-virus :)
<zorglu_> we should create a fake one with a lot of eye candy :)
<jeroen__> hi all can someone help me? i want to watch dvd with totem but it says i need libdvdcss but it isnt in my pakage.. :)
<zorglu_> like opengl animation and stuff
<stdin> !dvd | jeroen__
<ubotu> jeroen__: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<devkinetic> hey guys i have a nvida TNT and i can't get any higher resolution than 800x600 and its supposed to go to 1280x1024
<jaxon> also tried to use wine in installed a windows program but all it did was giving me the desktop icon but doesnt do much when i tried to open
<BluesKaj> !dvdcss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdcss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> !xconfig | devkinetic
<ubotu> devkinetic: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<JP_PIALASSE> arf i have a pretty bug since dapper => edgy update
<wimpies> jucato : which plugin is that ?
<JP_PIALASSE> size of volume is not good
<Jucato> plugin/codec
<JP_PIALASSE> i mean size is correct but in fact occupation is inverted with free space
<Jucato> wimpies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3 scroll down to Audio Previewing
<wimpies> jucato : I run Kubuntu !
<brandon> can someone help me get my wireless card working on this
<Jucato> wimpies: did you read the page first?
<wimpies> reading it now ...
<Jucato> help.ubuntu.com is the repository for *all* *buntu documentations (official and user/community)
<brandon> i have an invilink wireless card. built into laptop aspire 5100 series
<stdin> brandon: have you read the help page on wifi ?
<BluesKaj> !wifi | brandon
<ubotu> brandon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wimpies> jucato : I just installed mpg321 and vorbis-tools (which was installed) but no sound
<brandon> yeah, im not seeing anything on my wireless card.. is there like a linux version of hardware manager like in windows?
<Jucato> wimpies: you were reading the instructions for Ubuntu
<stdin> wimpies: on the page it says you need to install libarts1-mpeglib
<Jucato> wimpies: Audio Previewing -- The Kubuntu file manager Konqueror can preview sound files if you hover your mouse pointer over the file (this can be enabled in Konqueror's menu under View->Preview->Sound files). If you would like to add this functionality for use with mp3 files, install libarts1-mpeglib.
<brandon> !hardware manager
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardware manager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> !lshw-gtk
<ubotu> lshw-gtk: information about hardware configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 02.06-3ubuntu1 (edgy), package size 364 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<stdin> brandon: maybe that ^^
<blacksh33p> heyho got a problem with my 6.10 amd64 kubuntu live cd. shows boot screen loads everything but its tryin to load xserver to login, the screen keeps black. anyone got an idea
<john1987> wimpies:alsamixer in terminal
<john1987> and enable with "M"
<blacksh33p> k thanx i'll try it
* Rob-West is back
<balint> hi there again :) im back from the baskettball match
<balint> can you help me out with flash player?
<stdin> balint: have you read the help page?
<balint> where?
<stdin> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stdin> on the 1st link, go down to flash
<wimpies> I was looking at the wrong preview ... sorry...
<balint> well in the link is they say the same, like on adobes site, where you can download the flsah...
<balint> they say to tyoe stgh into the command line
<balint> the command line is alt+f2?
<nikola> hi
<nikola> ark wont let me extract ANYTHING from the kbfx themes i downloaded
<stdin> balint: you need to enable the multiverse repository, then install flashplugin-nonfree
<balint> where can i enable that?
<stdin> nikola: what's the exact error you get
<Jucato> stdin: are you on Edgy?
<stdin> !multiverse | balint
<ubotu> balint: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<balint> (thats the same that i need for the graphics driver? )
<stdin> Jucato: no, feisty :)
<Jucato> er.. sorry
<Jucato> balint: are you on edgy?
<nikola> the extraction operation failed
<nikola> then it gives me a list
<nikola> and says "cannot open: file exists"
<stdin> nikola: where are you trying to extract it to?
<nikola> the desktop
<nikola> its a folder called "kbfx"
<nikola> and afterwards, i need to know how to install it -_-
<nikola> the KTheme part of the download worked
<balint> yes, 6.10
<balint> stdin: yes 6.10
<stdin> nikola: umm, what format is the file? tar.gz?
<Jucato> balint: try going to a site that needs Flash 7, a popup should appear, asking you if you want to install Flash and should install flash for you
<nikola> well
<nikola> ya
<nikola> but i used ark
<nikola> and i can see the innards here
<nikola> and it let me extract the KTheme folder, but not the Kbfx folder
<nikola> i have tried other Kbfx downloads too, same thing
<nikola> ....
<stdin> nikola: try extracting to to somewhere else, then you can just move it after, see if that works
<balint> stdin: opera already asked me, and i downloaded tha file that i need, to my desktop, i extracted it...
<stdin> balint: tell Jucato that :p
<balint> stdin: and it sais to type sthg in the command line
<balint> stdin: jucato? hes opera fan?
<Jucato> er.. I thought you were using Konqueror...
<Jucato> no
<balint> ok :)
<nikola> nope
<nikola> that didnt work :(
<balint> no, i prefer opera... is that problem on linux?
<Jucato> nope
<stdin> balint: what was the file you downloaded ?
<Jucato> no problem. use what you want
<stdin> nikola: same error ?
<nikola> yup
<stdin> nikola: ok, let's try in konsole :)
<nikola> mmk
<stdin> nikola: open konsole, Kmenu -> System -> Konsole
<balint> stdin: install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<Dr_willis> the kbfx control panel applet says that themes go to -------->  /usr/share/apps/kbfx/skins/   or you can tell it where to look for themes also
<nikola> yup
<balint> stdin: and i already got this extracted
<stdin> balint: what's in the directory it extracted to?
<stdin> nikola: where did you save the file to?
<nikola> the tar.gz?
<nikola> desktop
<stdin> nikola: ok type: cd Desktop
<stdin> (make sure you use D not d
<stdin> )
<nikola> nope
<nikola> i think its /Desktop
<balint> stdin: flasplayer-installer (shell script)
<balint> stdin: falshplayer.xpt
<esaym> anyone know where a man page of tulip.c would be?
<Dr_willis> its not /Desktop
<esaym> netcard drivers
<balint> stdin: nad a libflashplayer.so (+ a readme file)
<stdin> nikola: /Deskltop would be in the root dir, you want cd Desktop/
<esaym> I need to set the options for 100base
<Dr_willis> ~/Desktop perhaps :) which is the same as /home/USERNAME/Desktop
<balint> but in the readme is the same, to type in something into command line
<stdin> balint: ok, open konsole and type: sh flasplayer-installer
<ubuntu_> hello
<JosefK> stdin: you know flash 9 is in the repos now?
<stdin> balint: after you cd to the directory it's in
<stdin> JosefK: yes, I know
<ubuntu_> ci sono italiani?
<stdin> !it | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ubuntu_> prego
<stdin> :)
<balint> in konsole how can i go from folder to folder? :(
<pynsa> with cd
<pynsa> cd folder-to-go
<balint> cd desktop                 goes to the desktop folder?
<stdin> balint: use the cd command cd /place/to/go
<nikola> back
<balint> ok
<nikola> sry, i left, lol
<stdin> balint: yes, but it's Desktop no desktop
<Dr_willis> balint,  its named Desktop i belive
<Dr_willis> balint,  Linux is CaSe SenESetiVe
<nikola> aight
<nikola> im ther
<nikola> there*
<pynsa> balint: try cd $HOME/Desktop
<stdin> nikola: what's the name of the file (the tar.gz one)
<balint> im in the install_falsh... folder
<nikola> um
<nikola> long
<stdin> balint: type: sh flasplayer-installer
<pynsa> you must master the basics about relative and absoulute paths to graduate from cd-padawan ;)
<apixelatedoffice> I still have edgy, is the new release better?  Is it a nightmare to upgrade or a dream come true?
<stdin> nikola: ok, nm
<balint> now sh flashplayer-installer?
<balint> ok
<animimotus> hi
<nikola> Black-Orange.qt+emerald.kde.theme.mngr.tar.gz
<nikola> wow, thats alota dots
<animimotus> someone has burn some DVD with K3b ?
<stdin> nikola: just try, tar xzf Black-Orange.qt+emerald.kde.theme.mngr.tar.gz
<balint> should i be root first? or instals it anyway?
<stdin> balint: try without sudo first
<balint> ok
<nikola> haha
<nikola> that worked real nicely
<apixelatedoffice> animimotus, I had some luck searching "linux wine + dvd decrypter'
<nikola> now i have a folder called Kbfx on the desktop
<stdin> balint: if it says you need root, use sudo sh flasplayer-installer
<animimotus> accents will be transform. For example :  becomes  <---------------- oO
<stdin> nikola: don't know why ark didn't work, but at least tar did :)
<balint> ok now its installed to /home/balint/.opera
<balint> i guess now i have to test it right?
<Dr_willis> stdin,  am i the only one that right clickss on archives and uses the 'extract' menu item? :)
<nikola> now how do i instal it?
<nikola> ;D
<stdin> balint: now try looking at a page with flash in opera (if it's open still, restart it)
<apixelatedoffice> the page has like a cartoon guy on it.  I don't know about all that animimotus, it seemed very user friendly, when defaults ... but also room to do more complex stuff.
<Dr_willis> nikola,  that  kbfx program has settings - you can point it to what theme to use.
<stdin> Dr_willis: that uses ark, and ark wasn't working for some reason
<Dr_willis> nikola,  assuming that your theme versions are compatiable with it.
<nikola> well, i got this weird program, KBFX Configurator
<nikola> and it almost worx
<nikola> i can set it
<nikola> and then apply
<apixelatedoffice> animimotus... just combine search words to find it, ... it's just windows programs that work very well with wine.
<nikola> but it doesnt do anything
<balint> stdin: thx its fine now, flashes are played on the pages. (installation could not be run with running browser.. :) )
<cathal> everytime i boot into kbuntu I have to connect to the wireless network through the wireless assistant. How can i ensure this is done automaticly?
<nikola> do you know of a better program?
<Dr_willis> nikola,  mine dont either.. and i installed some other themes from the repos...  im thinking kbfx is a big work in progress
<stdin> balint: :)
<balint> im happy again :)
<stdin> good :p
<Dr_willis> i dont see any need for kbfx - its sort of ugly. and slows me down
<stdin> to each his own
<animimotus> apixelatedoffice: so DVD burning is not possible with K3b ?
<nikola> *sigh*
<balint> another question :) wich program do you think it is the best for MSN contacts? (aMSN, Gaim, or the default kopete? )
<animimotus> I think my locale are ok
<lupine_85> animimotus: works here
<apixelatedoffice> you have to have an iso file, that's the only way it will work.
<BluesKaj> how do I get wine to run "c:\\windows\\system32\\PROGRAM.exe" ?
<apixelatedoffice> I think
<lupine_85> apixelatedoffice: erm, no
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  cd to where that program is at.. and use wine whatever.exe is one way
<lupine_85> it works fine
<animimotus> lupine_85: do you burn some none ascii characters ?
<apixelatedoffice> can you burn data dvd and make it play?
<lupine_85> enable UDF
<stdin> balint: I don't use msn, so I don't know, try them all, see what you like (you can always remove them after if you don't like them)
<lupine_85> apixelatedoffice: play?
<apixelatedoffice> play in most dvd players.
* Dr_willis looks up some kbfx themes at kde-look.org
<balint> stdin: where i can remove the programs?
<balint> stdin: or how? :D
<lupine_85> I've never tried that
<stdin> balint: you can do it in adept
<lupine_85> but isn't that what dvdauthor is for?
<apixelatedoffice> cause whenever I select burn DVD (as in recreational DVD)... it will only accept .iso files... shrugs.
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, c:\\windows\\system32\\PROGRAM.exe. "Module not found"
<stdin> balint: or on the command line with "sudo apt-get remove PackageName"
<balint> stdin: okay. so adept is the program manager for linux?
<stdin> balint: no, it's the one used on kubuntu tho :p
<balint> :)
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  dont expect wine to run every thing.. and what was the exact wine command you used?
<stdin> balint: Kmenu -> System -> Adept :)
<nikola> wait, ARE there other programs to install kbfx themes?
<nikola> its just a folder with pics on my computer
<balint> yes i found it already :) used it to get opera :)
<BluesKaj> doesn't matter , forget wine , thx anyway Dr_willis :)
<Jucato> nikola: I thought you don't need to extract kbfx themes to install them?
<nikola> well, what would i install em with?
<stdin> BluesKaj: try reinstalling wine (sudo apt-get --reinstall install wine)
<Dr_willis> nikola,  all kbfx tthemes are - are just a dir with some gfx files.. from what i am seeing
<nikola> installing K Themes is ez now
<nikola> gfx?
<Dr_willis> nikola,  how3ver it may be that theres some changes/version differances
<nikola> they are pngs.........
<nikola> ..........
<Dr_willis> nikola,  right.. just simple graphic images...
<stdin> gfx = graphics
<nikola> well wat program will instal em for me?
<Dr_willis> nothing fancy about them
<nikola> i know
<Dr_willis> nikola,  you just put them in their own dir. and point the program do that dir
<Dr_willis> thats it.
<nikola> WHAT PROGRAM? :P
<Dr_willis> NO program
<Jucato> you use kbfx to install kbfx themes
<Dr_willis> you point the kbfx settings to look in that dir
<Dr_willis> or so it seems.. downloading a few themes now.
<nikola> ..................
<nikola> i am totally confused ;D
* Jucato installs kbfx..
<stdin> kbfxconfigapp seems to be the kbfx config app
<balint> why is that some pages are very slow in opera, and more faster in konqueror? :(:(:(:(
<nikola> ark cant unrar things
<nikola> how do i get it to?
<Jucato> RAR?
<nikola> ya
<stdin> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (edgy), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<Jucato> you need to install unrar to do that
<nikola> ya
<nikola> how do i do that? :(
<nikola> *such a n00b*
<stdin> have you enabled the multiverse repository ?
<nikola> yes, i believe so
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  part of the issue is that the dir structure has to be correct.
<nikola> i enabled universe
<Jucato> nikola: you need multiverse
<nikola> ok
<stdin> nikola: you need multiverse too
<Jucato> !multiverse | nikola
<ubotu> nikola: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nikola> how do i enable it?
<balint> wich browser do you reccomend on kubuntu? konqueror, or firefox?  (opera is very bad on linux :(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:(:( )
<esaym> I like swiftfox
<stdin> balint: I like firefox, and swiftfox is good
<Dr_willis> balint,  interesting statement.. ive never heard anyone else complain bout Opera.
<esaym> It comes with an installer
<esaym> http://getswiftfox.com/debian.htm
<Jucato> Dr_willis: you don't need to extract themes for kbfx.. but I guess you need to make sure that it's compatible with the version of kbfx installed
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  some of the theme files im finding have nested dirs with subdirs and screen shots and so forths and other extras
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  but heck -  i cant find any that work at all.. not even the ones in the other kbfx package in the repos
<Dr_willis> !find kbfx
<ubotu> Found: kbfx, kubuntu-artwork-kbfx
<Jucato> Dr_willis: have you tried to use the kbfx's control center?
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  yep.. i point it to the dir.. hit apply - it shows the dirs...  tried 4 different themes now.. it never changes anything that i can see
<esaym> speaking of swiftfox, is there any way to get it to automaticlly update?
<Jucato> hm... let me try
<esaym> I like the way thunderbird gets updated through adept when I installed it via automatix
<Far^Side> does anyone know how I could run a GNU screen inside another screen? So that I could make the innermost screen respond to keystrokes like Ctrl+A N instead of the outermost
<balint> Dr willis: its different like in windows :( some sites are very slow in opera, and fast in konqueror). the links i store on the personal tab, are not working, only if i open a new tab. in windows whenever i click a link it opens a new tab... )
<nikola> omg
<nikola> i have universe enabled
<nikola> but i dont know like, where multiverse is
<Jucato> err... actually, I I lost interest.. I'll just trust you on this one Dr_willis :)
<nikola> or how to make it
<nikola> or anything
<nikola> ............
<nikola> in adept manager
<nikola> and i read the site
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  i think i figured somthing out... after hitting 'apply' you have to then hit 'reload' to make it take some changes... but i feel that kbfx is... err... junk. :)
<Jucato> Dr_willis: :P
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  put that in your theme wiki page. :)
<Jucato> at least it works. now tell that to nikola
<Jucato> no way!
<Dr_willis> its not really working.
<Dr_willis> i just changed some images and it finially took those changes.. but not the theme changes.
<Jucato> Dr_willis: I wouldn't even have included some instructions for dekorator if I didn't think it was that necessary... but I'm not going to put in kbfx there
<Jucato> I focused on stuff that came by default or are supported by default
<Jucato> (in KDE)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  not even under the "things to avoide/dont ask me about' section. :)
<Jucato> heh :)
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  ya got a SuperKaramba section?
<Jucato> no...
<Jucato> coz... I'm not extremely familiar with that one :P
<Jucato> and I don't consider that part of theming
<nikola> what is the multiverse url?
<nikola> so that i can make the new repository
<BluesKaj> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> man - kbfx breaks so many programming/gui guidelines its scary
<Dr_willis> :)
* Dr_willis removes kbfx..
<nikola> man, i already checked that site
<nikola> i still need to get unrar....
<balint> well doctor willis opera is fucking me right now
<balint> its so slow
<Jucato> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BluesKaj> nikola, http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-edgy-eft-complete-sourceslist-repository-list-file.html
<Dr_willis> I cheat and use wine and winrar.exe :) but tht broke on me the other day
<nikola> lol
<stdin> or use source-o-matic
<nikola> will wine work on a mac?
<nikola> lol
<nikola> man, if only i could use my dad's intel.....
<balint> ok, sorry
<nikola> *sigh*
<nikola> *sexy macpro*
<Far^Side> nikola, wine will only work on an intel mac
<nikola> ah
<nikola> well
<nikola> thats a waste
<nikola> cuz you can just have windows
<nikola> sure it isnt free, but bittorrent is :P
<balint> i just wanted do download the nvidia vga driver, and it took a half minute to start the download :(
<nikola> what program will work for unraring stuff?
<nikola> i got multiverse to work
<nikola> supposedly
<stdin> nikola: unrar and unrar-free work
<gan|y|med> hi
<nikola> haha
<nikola> ya
<gan|y|med> could anybody pls try accessing dict.leo.org?
<Dr_willis> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.1-1 (edgy), package size 239 kB, installed size 472 kB (Only available for i386)
<nikola> got unrar-free
<gan|y|med> i wanna know if i have issues with my router (again)
<Dr_willis> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (edgy), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<nikola> is there any way to use OS X programs in linux?
<balint> konqueror wasnt even able to download it... it started the download, but it stopped...
<balint> why is that?
<balint> oh man... opera isnt downloading it either...
<nikola> like, erm, STUFFIT EXPANDER 10!
<nikola> lol
<stdin> gan|y|med: works here
<nikola> ark still things that i didnt instal unrar
<nikola> ......
<gan|y|med> shit
<gan|y|med> sry
<gan|y|med> thx anyway
<stdin> gan|y|med: i said it works
<Lynoure> gan|y|med: It's in German, could not understand much
<nikola> so................
<stdin> Lynoure: didn't you see the "English Version" link :p
<nikola> why doesnt it work?
<nikola> ......
<gan|y|med> that is why it is shit. that means, my router is going crazy again
<Lynoure> stdin: actually no, it looked so messy I ran away.
<balint> :(:(:(:(::(:(:(: i just lost contact with irc server
<gan|y|med> you shouldn't discriminate other languages, even if it is german
<balint> i had to restart the irc client
<gan|y|med> ok, time for flashing the router
<gan|y|med> goodbye
<Lynoure> gan|y|med: I think it is pretty fair to discriminate webpages one cannot understand.
<nikola> i installed unrar-free, but ark still thinks that it cant unrar things
<gan|y|med> if you say so
<stdin> nikola: try with the unrar package
<gan|y|med> what about this is fair?
<gan|y|med> you don't understand them...
<Lynoure> well, no point visiting it, apart from pictures (possibly)
<balint> is this normal that i lost contact with server?
<gan|y|med> ok, we have a different understanding of the term discriminating
<gan|y|med> never mind
<stdin> balint: nope
<Far^Side> how could I mount an iso-8859-1 fat partition on an utf-8 system?
<BluesKaj> nikola use "unrar" then the file name
<Lynoure> balint: hard to say without knowing anything about your network. But if it happened just once, no reason to get worried
<balint> :( do you see what im writing?
<stdin> ark should work with unrar
<stdin> balint: yes
<nikola> haha
<nikola> work
<nikola> s
<balint> well the contact with this irc server just interrupts in very minute
<balint> :(
<balint> omg and i cant download the graphcis driver from nvidia, konqueror cant download it, opera cant download it...
<animimotus> lupine_85: thank you, I had to check "UDF" case in K3b
<animimotus> m DVD is readable now :)
<nikola> how do i move a window from one desktop to another one?
<nikola> aka, the 4 desktop things
<balint> well i think i go to windows, and if the download is good in windows i wil cry...
<uwo> hi all. firefox is using a newer version of flash player than konqueror (9 instead of 7), which means i can access more sites... how would i go changing konq to use 9 as well? i updated plugins already, how do i find out which plugin exactly ff is using?
<stdin> nikola: right cllick on the title bar of the window (of the entry in the task bar) and go to: To Desktop
<nikola> mmk
<nikola> i still dont know how to install a kbfx
<nikola> i have one
<gan|y|med> hi again
<nikola> and kbfx configurator recognizes it
<gan|y|med> could anybody pls explain this to me:
<nikola> but it wont install
<nikola> i click apply
<nikola> and nothing happens
<nikola> :(
<gan|y|med> after some time of marvellous functionality i cannot connect to some (most still work) sites on the net. after flashing the router firmware (and the flash is considered an upgrade! it is not the original firmware anymore) it works again
<gan|y|med> why would such a thing happen?
<stdin> maybe a bug in the original firmware
<gan|y|med> but i have updated it. and it is not that i am the only oone using this fu***** router. what bug could result in such a strange behaviour....?
<Lynoure> gan|y|med: hard to tell without knowin what is you router. If flashing the router helps, it is unlikely to be Ubuntu problem
<Rorshach> I'm pretty new to Linux, and one thing I noticed while using a Live-CD of Kubuntu, was that I couldn't configure the wireless network, is this due to it running from a live-cd?
<gan|y|med> i know. just thought anybody might know this behaviour form experience. btwm it is a netgear dg834n
<bobleny> Hey, I have a question... The other day when I booted Kubuntu, it was at a 640 x 480 screen resolution. It wasn't like that before, and it should be on 1024 x768. I went to system settings and It wouldnt let me move the display settings bar. What should I do?
<stdin> Rorshach: your wireless connection may need extra configuration, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ciro3> hello
<andrej__> hello
<stdin> !xconfig | bobleny
<ubotu> bobleny: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<Rorshach> thanks, I'll take a look.
<ciro3> kubuntu very good!
<andrej__> yes,it is very good
<stdin> very, very good :p
<nikola> i still cant get kbfx to work ;)
<Dr_willis> nikola,  or rather.. it works with the default theme/settinjgs... and thats it...
<lenscape> kubuntu is OK for beginners. A pain in the bum for experienced users
<stdin> lenscape: in what way?
<X-Fau1t> lenscape: kubuntu is good for everyone!
* Dr_willis thinks theres some logic missing here.
<nikola> lol
<lenscape> messed up Konqueror (half the toolbar and options removed)
<nikola> ya
<X-Fau1t> i dont agree with you
<nikola> i still think there is sum way to make it work
<lenscape> bash config is awful
<ciro3> one question, i have ati radeon 9250, i can activate berryl?
<lenscape> vim config is awful
<Dr_willis> lenscape,  thats mentioned in the KUBUNTU faq. a single command puts them back.
<Jucato> if you're an experienced user, you'd know how to get around those, wouldn't you?
<lenscape> Dr_willis: there are so many things you have to 'fix'. That's the objection
<Dr_willis> Jucato,  thats too logical.
<stdin> lenscape: I've used linux for >10 years, kubuntu rocks :D
* Dr_willis agrees with stdin 
<X-Fau1t> yes
<lenscape> stdin: then you haven't learned much
<X-Fau1t> +1000 stdin!
<stdin> heh
<Jucato> developers are experienced users.... they're using Kubuntu... that disproves the statement
<stdin> lenscape: if you don' like the way kubuntu is set up, change it, or use another distro, your choice
<Dr_willis> this is another one of those discussion lines - that will lead no where.
* stdin agrees with Dr_willis there
<hatta> those are the best kind
<X-Fau1t> Anybody used Mandriva 2007 powerpack?
<lenscape> stdin: kubuntu happens to run better on this hardware than Suse. It's still way ahead of Windows.
<X-Fau1t> Can anybody tell smth about it
<Dr_willis> I would like to see more disrtos defaulting to the "default" kde setups and not so many  silly tweaks.
<Jucato> getting -offtopic..
<lenscape> Dr_willis: quite
<Dr_willis> some of the live cd's ive tested lately - have way too many changes to kde.
<lenscape> Kubuntu has good and bad points. It's good but it's has a way to go before it is perfect.
<stdin> lenscape: no distro is perfect
<vieira> hi ppl
<lenscape> stdin: sadly, true
<Dr_willis> Life has good and bad points. It's good but it's has a way to go before it is perfect.
<nikola> ok
<vieira> i've Print-Job client-error-not-authorized in my log file of cups
<nikola> this is making me angry
<stdin> heh
<vieira> can anyone help me out
<vieira> ?
<nikola> kbfx.org is always down
<binks> i need to delete a folder from /usr/local/games/epsxe but i dont have permission how can i do it
<nikola> and i found a program that might help
<nikola> a newer kbfx
<nikola> how can i get it?
<nikola> its not in adept
<Dr_willis> nikola,  does the phrase 'learn to walk befor you run' mean anything to you? :)
<Dr_willis> nikola,  go download the source. install the packages needed to compile it.. compile/install it
<Dr_willis> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<nikola> um
<andreasw> vieira: do you try to print on a windows machine?
<nikola> haha
<nikola> i doubt that will find it
<nikola> but ill try
<Dr_willis> install build-essential as step
<vieira> andreasw: yes
<binks> how do i delete a folder with roots permissions
<Dr_willis> they changed that factod heh heh.
<andreasw> vieira: try the guest account
<Dr_willis> sudo rm whatever
<vieira> i'cant print from a windows machine
<vieira> andreasw: can u explain how?
<stdin> binks: if you are sure you need to delete it, and know what you are doing, use: "sudo rm -r /usr/local/games/epsxe" (or the path to the directory, this command will delete the directory and EVERYTHING in it, so be careful! )
<andreasw> vieira: where is the printer connected to? Windows or Linux
<vieira> andreasw: linux
<Dr_willis> nikola,  let me guess you found kbfx.org ?
<nikola> ofc
<binks> thanks m8 i made a mistake and need to reinstall it all again
<vieira> and can't print from windows box, but can print from other kubuntu box
<andreasw> vieira: ah ok I thought that it is to Windows^^
<vieira> :(
<vieira> andreasw: i' trying to solve this for long time
<nikola> its not working
<nikola> wow.........
<nikola> *sigh*
<nikola> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=24898
<nikola> thats what i want to try
<vieira> andreasw: i've trying https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Dr_willis> http://www.linuxlots.com/~siraj/kde/plugin/home/     - seems to be a kbfx homepage
<vieira> andreasw: but keep not working
<Dr_willis> nikola,  statements like 'its not working' tell us very little..
<andreasw> vieira: could you paste the log to paste.ubuntu-nl.org pls
<nikola> u r right
<vieira> andreasw: going to try
<Dr_willis> nikola,  the kbfx.org site seems down.
<nikola> ya
<Dr_willis> nikola,  http://www.linuxlots.com/~siraj/kde/plugin/
<Dr_willis> nikola,  http://www.linuxlots.com/~siraj/kde/plugin/home/
<john1987> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<andreasw> vieira: And did you allow connections to cups from your network?
<vieira> andreasw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/767/
<vieira> andreasw: i think so where can i check it?
<andreasw> vieira: its in the cupsd.conf
<vieira> andreasw: i've put allow to network ips
<vieira> andreasw: should i set users that can use the printer?
<Dr_willis> nikola,  not that i can get any of those source files to compile either...
<nikola> well
<nikola> i dloaded one
<nikola> and it has a whole bunch of stuff in it
<vieira> andreasw: in cups should i set the alloew users?
<andreasw_> vieira: sorry had a con lost
<nikola> ya
<nikola> i have no idea how to make this work
<nikola> lol
<andreasw_> vieira: you normally just need to allow your network address range
<vieira> andreasw_: ok
<vieira> andreasw_: if i go to my windows box in cups and a send to print a test page it prints, but not from notepad for example
<Dr_willis> nikola,  i DO know how to make source work.. and i cant get it to work..
<nikola> well, there should be an ez way to do it :'(
<Dr_willis> nikola,  i think we have a winner for one of the worst written/maintained programs of the year.
<andreasw> vieira: thats strange
<stdin> Dr_willis: how come you don't use the version in the repos?
<Dr_willis> nikola,  use the defaults. :) the program ran from the repos.. the theme stuff dident work.
<Dr_willis> stdin,  we were thinking that the new themes needed a newer version.
<andreasw> vieira: so it only prints test pages but not from any other program?
<nikola> ill use defaults.......... for a while
<stdin> Dr_willis: aah, ok :)
<nikola> i HATE how thick the bar is
<Dr_willis> stdin,  and the one in the repos is so... badly done.. id hope a newer one fixed things.
<vieira> andreasw: i've test now and says the log that the job has ok, but the printer don't print it
<Dr_willis> nikola,  thick? i though it was very thin... but i guess it depends on what you are refering to
<nikola> actually, all the GUI is big
<vieira> andreasw: i send the print test page from the browser
<nikola> well, the OS X bar is less than half as big
<stdin> Dr_willis: feisty has version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1
<vieira> andreasw: if a send the test page from properties of the print does'nt print
<vieira> :(
<nikola> ok
<nikola> time to get some other things working
<nikola> i need to get it so that after 15 minutes, the display goes to sleep
<nikola> is there an option to do that?
<nikola> 15 minutes of idle time
<andreasw> vieira: can you paste me the cupsd.conf pls
<vieira> andreasw: yaps
<rysiek|pl> guys, I asked this on #ubuntu, but no answer yet...
<rysiek|pl> anybody uses ndiswrapper on (k)ubuntu edgy? I am trying to set it up, modprobe ndiswrapper gives me: Invalid argument
<vieira> andreasw: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/768/
<pynsa> how is the name of the c++ package in ubuntu? g++ ?
<rysiek|pl> pynsa: I think its gpp
<andreasw> vieira: what ip has your windows computer?
<rysiek|pl> pynsa: apt-cache search c++
<pynsa> ok thx
<Dr_willis> stdin,  i think fiesty may be better off removing the thing totally. :)
<stdin> Dr_willis: I used kbfx once, hated it :p
<Dr_willis> stdin,  yep.. belongs below the OS-X clones on my list...
<stdin> ouch :p
<stdin> pynsa: install the package build-essential , it install gcc, g++, make, and others
<pynsa> ok thx stdin
<vieira> andreasw: i've changed it now for 192.168.1.*
<andreasw> vieira: hehe
<andreasw> vieira: I think that was the problem
<vieira> andreasw: :P
<bobleny> Hey kool, the xconfig thing worked
<vieira> andreasw: going to try
<bobleny> Thanks! :)
<stdin> :)
<bobleny> How do I change the time to 12 hour time?
<vieira> andreasw: :( nops
<vieira> andreasw: the says ok but no printing
<andreasw> vieira: have you restarted cupsd?
<vieira> yaps
<stdin> bobleny: right click on the clock, choose "Date & Time Format...", do to the "Time & Date" tab, and choose "pH:MM:SS AMPM" from the drop down list under "Time format"
<andreasw> vieira: You also added the lines to /etc/cups/cups.d/ports.conf ?
<stdin> rysiek|pl: have you looked at the wifi documents ?
<vieira> andreasw: hummm, ops
<vieira> andreasw: i don't have that file
<vieira> andreasw: a don't have that dir also
<vieira> andreasw: the cups.d
<andreasw> vieira: hmm ok than add Listen 127.0.0.1:631 under port 631
<andreasw> vieira: maybe that will work
<linuxnewuserr> can someone plz tell me how to install dabber and how to make my monitor resolution 1400x1050? i am on kde
<linuxnewuserr> new to linux
<stdin> !xconfig
<ubotu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". To configure only the driver and resolution, type: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh".
<rysiek|pl> stdin: yeah, got it, done it, ndiswrapper loads, but it does not recognize my card
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: try that command for resolution
<vieira> andreasw: i've the
<vieira> # Allow remote access
<vieira> Port 631
<linuxnewuserr> didn't work
<linuxnewuserr> says its not installed
<vieira> andreasw: nops not printing
<andreasw> vieira: than I am sorry but I cant help you
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: use the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh"
<vieira> andreasw: :( ok thks
<linuxnewuserr> i did
<linuxnewuserr> it said not installed
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: where did you enter the command?
<linuxnewuserr> terminal
<vieira> any printing expert!?
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: and what happened when you entered it?
<linuxnewuserr> can someone plz tell me how to install dabber and how to make my monitor resolution 1400x1050
<linuxnewuserr> Package `xserver-xorg-phigh' is not installed and no info is available.
<linuxnewuserr> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<linuxnewuserr> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<linuxnewuserr> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg-phigh is not installed
<linuxnewuserr> dskav@dskav-desktop:~$
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: put a space between xserver-xorg and -phigh
<linuxnewuserr> k
<nikola> what do you guys recommend i use on my G3?
<nikola> what Linux?
<nikola> for optimal speed :P
<nikola> iz only a little 400 mhz machine
<Dr_willis> I got an iMAC DV.
<Dr_willis> in the closset. :)
<linuxnewuserr> stdin:  ok it worked now what?
<Dr_willis> nikola,  you got os9 or 10 on it now?
<nikola> 10
<Dr_willis> nikola,  stick with 10 on it.. and use it as a ssh/terminal machine. :)
<nikola> haha
<nikola> it worx amazingly well
<Dr_willis> nikola,  its one with a built in monitor?
<nikola> strangly
<nikola> ya
<nikola> so is this computer actually :P imac g5, lol
<linuxnewuserr> i use terminal on my mac
<Dr_willis> My imac DV has 128mb ram - it works ok  :) but the montitor is the biggest sucking point.
<linuxnewuserr> with irssi
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: you can chance what resolutions are used in there, use the arrow keys, the tab key and enter to navigate
<linuxnewuserr> ok
<stdin> choose
<Dr_willis> lat linux i tried on the imacs, the monitor was off position by like an inch.. to the left.. i never was able to get it centered right.
<linuxnewuserr> tga? trident?
<linuxnewuserr> which one
<linuxnewuserr> vesa/
<linuxnewuserr> ?
<vieira> stdin: can u help with my printing problem!?
<Dr_willis> Mine has an ati card I think.  not messed with it in ages.
<Dr_willis> i tried to play some videos with it over vlc/streaming - and it couldent even handle that. Heh
<linuxnewuserr> i picked vessa
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: just leave it as it was, then move to the next screen with enter
<linuxnewuserr> ok
<stdin> vieira: I don't know enough about cups to help there, sorry
<stdin> vieira: have you asked in #ubuntu or ##linux ?
<Dr_willis> Just getting the #&&@ thing to boot the cd was a pain.
<vieira> stdin: nop, going to do that
<stdin> vieira: you may have better luck in one of those channels
<vieira> stdin: thns for the tip
<stdin> np :)
<beels15> i would like in a german chat please help me
<stdin> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mildner> hello anybody familiar with dvb-t
<stdin> mildner: no, maybe #dvb is a good place to ask tho
<mildner> thanks
<stdin> :)
<wedgeV> mildner: i have dvb-t working
<frojnd> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<intelikey> oh   the slience of the masses
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  could be worse.....
* stdin gives his finger a rest :)
<Dr_willis> Quote from ##inux  just now....
<Dr_willis> <noobtolinux> how do i delete ubuntu from windows? I tried add/remove it wasn't on the list?
<Dr_willis> Where do you even begin.......
<intelikey> lol
<stdin> haha :p
<Dr_willis> we sent him to #ubuntu
<intelikey> lol  some more.
<intelikey> or to ##windows
<Dr_willis> i figured that would make your day
<intelikey> indeed
<intelikey> one has to be careful though  the fool is the twin of the wise.
<intelikey> on occasion you find his brother... :)
<frojnd> I've installed nvidia drivers.. so this works nice, what do I have to install for XGL running?
<intelikey> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<andreasw> When will k3b support mastering of video DVDs?
<Dr_willis> andreasw,  i think the newest versions of k3b have some of that allready
<stdin> frojnd: XGL howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<andreasw> Dr_willis: ok thank you
<Dr_willis> but the 'linux' way is more of keeping seperate tasks seperate. Id perfer a program that makes  the making of dvd video  dirs easy.. then i just run k3b and point it to that dir. :)
<intelikey> andreasw See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Dr_willis> Nero for examplke is getting a bit too "all in one" and i cant even figure it out half the time.
<intelikey> examplke ?
<intelikey> example-key  ?
<wedgeV> nero 7 is really a pita
<Tm_T> intelikey: Oo you're smart!
<intelikey> Tm_T am i
<andreasw> intelikey: Nvidia XGL/Compiz Howto?
<Tm_T> intelikey: Yes you are!
<Dr_willis> go use it to make some dvd's out of avi files.. :)   it took me way too long to figure out which part of nero  had to use first...   even now - id have to spend 10+ min rembering how i did it...
<Dr_willis> this was nero7 also. :)
<KaiHanari> is there a /dev device node for all data going to and from the HD like /dev/mem is for the memory?
<andreasw> Dr_willis: well I want to select an avi movie in k3b and create from that a dvd and burn it, that would be awesome
<Dr_willis> It did an ok job.. but all i was doing was taking a single .avi and making a dvd
<Tm_T> andreasw: /msg ubotu xgl
<Dr_willis> andreasw,  i think thats being worked on.
<Tm_T> I think.
<andreasw> Tm_T: Well I don't want to know anything about xgl ^^ someone gave me the link for the howto
<intelikey> KaiHanari device /dev/hd? would be the whole disk    where ?=[a-z] 
<Dr_willis> but really k3b would just be a front end to all these other tools.. and getting all those set right - can be the harder task. :)
<stdin> andreasw: XGL howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl compix howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<stdin> andreasw: tho beryl may be easier to install
<intelikey> KaiHanari but i don't think you can monitor that for disk activities    if that's what you had in mind.     what are you tring to do ?
<andreasw> stdin: nice, but why do you tell me this? ^^
<andreasw> stdin: intelikey sent me a link to a xgl tutorial but I haven't asked anything about xgl ^^
<stdin> ahh well, I should read more before I type :p
<intelikey> andreasw ooooops   forward it to  frojnd  :)
<andreasw> intelikey: ok ^^
<frojnd> forward to me yeah :)
<intelikey> some times text scrolls just at the exact moment to decieve me as to which author a post belongs to....    my bad.
<KaiHanari> intelikey, alternative noise maker. sound bites
<stdin> andreasw: I just saw this :[20:14]  <andreasw> intelikey: Nvidia XGL/Compiz Howto? so I posted the links :p
<KaiHanari> need streams of data to turn into sound
<andreasw> stdin: ah ok that was just my reaction to him ^^
<stdin> heh, I get it now andreasw :)
<KaiHanari> proving to not be easy, most comes out to be static, /dev/hda give static then chirps that dont change wether data is moving or not
<intelikey> KaiHanari well cat /dev/hda   should do that...... but wouldn't  cat /dev/urandom  work ?
<andreasw> The thing is that I now have an online video recorder which records to divx and I want to burn a few movies to dvd
<andreasw> now I have to run ffmpeg to transcode
<andreasw> than master it with dvdauthor
<andreasw> and burn it with k3b
<markelhas> any cups expert?
<intelikey> poll ^   !i
* stdin is not a cups expert
<andreasw> I have also realized that I am not ^^
<intelikey> that's three.
<fdoving> markelhas: what's the problem? i'm no cups expert either, but you often don't need to be to answer questions. :)
<intelikey> but that will ruin the poll
<fdoving> intelikey: ah.. true, sorry 'bout that :)
<intelikey> :)
<KaiHanari> intelikey, trying to find something more than static
<intelikey> well what about a tone generator ?
<scherfa> Hello, since yesterday my soundcard didn't work anymore. Everybody else with that problem ?
<markelhas> fdoving: i want to print from a windows box to kubuntu box
<markelhas> fdoving: and i can print local and from other kubuntu box
<markelhas> fdoving: when i try to print from windows the access log from cups says ok but no printing
<markelhas> fdoving: and i can load the cups in the windows box browser
<Dr_willis> markelhas,  try making a windows user with the same name/password as the linux user?
<markelhas> hummm
<SixOfThem> .bye
<jager> who can recommend a goood company to get a virtual private server from?
<markelhas> Dr_willis: and i can ony print from that user?
<markelhas> Dr_willis: firts things firts going to create the user :P
<Dr_willis> markelhas,  try it and see...
<intelikey> is samba needed for cups ?
<Dr_willis> ive moved all my printers to their own printserver
<jager> no intelikey
<Dr_willis> intelikey,  not sure... but it may be needed in this case
<intelikey> i mean for windows printing on a *nix box of course.
<jager> ahhh
<Dr_willis> i recall seeing some cups settings in the samba configs
<markelhas> i think no samba need for cups
<intelikey> jager i knew it's not needed for cups with any qualification, and assumed that because of the current discussion that the qualifiers were implied
<intelikey> s/with/with out/
<markelhas> Dr_willis: i've create the user, and now just test to print?
<jager> sorry intelikey i wasn't paying attention
<jager> ignore me
<Dr_willis> markelhas,  unless you can think of somthing else to do... :)
<markelhas> Dr_willis: :P
<Dr_willis> markelhas,  you can also enable verbose logging in the cups configs
<markelhas> Dr_willis: didn't work
<markelhas> :(
<intelikey> markelhas   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Dr_willis> enable verbose logging.. and see what its saying
<Dr_willis> check the cups logs.
<frojnd> why can't I add custom animation in presentation... I made background image whrough wizard and now I wanna do custom animation and I can't
<markelhas> intelikey: i've check that
<markelhas> Dr_willis: how can i set verbose?
<Dr_willis> edit the cups config file
<Dr_willis> cups.org - lots of docs..
<Dr_willis> cat /var/log/cups/access_log
<Dr_willis> cat /var/log/cups/error_log
<abstruck> is there anyone using qt4-designer? i'm getting an error and i'd like to see if it's my fault or not...
<intelikey> markelhas just out of maticulosity the proiner is not paused is it.  you can pring form localhost ?
<markelhas> intelikey: yes and from other kubuntu box
<intelikey> k
<markelhas> intelikey: how can i set cpus to verbose?
<intelikey> markelhas in /etc/cups/cups.conf  im sure.      but the last line of that howto   "You should use the appropriate Windows printer driver for your printer. "  <<< that's not the problem is it ?
<scherfa> abstruck: what error ?
<intelikey> if cups is working from other linux connections then it's likely that it's the win box itself giving the fit.
<vlad_ri> hello, everybody!
<markelhas> intelikey: hummm going to double check
<intelikey> markelhas note any change to cups.conf will require a restart of cups.   sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<abstruck> scherfa: i've created a new project, the one with a qdialog and 2 buttons... then i launched pyuic4 to generate python code and got an error.
<markelhas> intelikey: yes i now
<abstruck> scherfa: a TypeError... could you try the same procedure?
<abstruck> it should takes you about 2 minutes...
<intelikey> markelhas also of note is the fact that each ip you want cups to accept printing from needs to be in  "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf "      oh and i missed the "d" in that eariler ^
<scherfa> abstruck: just a moment i will have a look on my installed packages ..
<markelhas> intelikey: iive put 192.168.1.* is that ok?
<abstruck> scherfa: ok, thank you... i guess it's a package problem... or something like that
<intelikey> markelhas should be.  i think wildcards are accepted in cupsd.conf
<intelikey> yes.
<cloakable> Hi, is the nvidia driver enabled in edgy by default?
<intelikey> !nvidia | cloakable
<ubotu> cloakable: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stdin> cloakable: not the proprietary one
<markelhas> intelikey: in tut the last section can't load the link
<markelhas> intelikey: but i've chooose the hp office jet driver
<markelhas> intelikey: i've a office jet 5510
<intelikey> this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryDocumentation ?
<markelhas> intelikey: yes
<scherfa> abstruck: Sorry i did not have the python thing on my installation .. sorry for that.
<intelikey> yes that link is dead.   that's another ubuntu problem.
<abstruck> scherfa: no problem... thank you
<intelikey> hmmmm hp oj-55xx   looking.
<scherfa> abstruck: sorry only c++ bindings.
<markelhas> intelikey: i'm tryingo to set this for weeks :(
<cloakable> My kernel keeps panicking. Can anyone help?
<markelhas> intelikey: just for remark if i ask for a test page from windows browser in cups config works just fine
<Valmarko> hello. Everytime some program is being installed, some 'exim' shows up asking me some details about receiving or not email and which protocol... What is exim ?
<adrian_> join #iasi
<vlad_ri> i've installed nvidia drivers for my video card, it works good. but there is a problem, each time i restart the machine or make a log off / log on, the refrash rate is changing to 60 Hz and i have to adjust it. how can i solve that? the worst thing, i put a modline in the Monitor section which reads: ""1280X1024@85" 157.5 1280 1344 1504 1728 1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync" and there is a Option line in Screen section: "metamodes"
<vlad_ri> "1280x1024@85 +0+0; 1280x1024 +0+0". Nothing else in the whole xorg.conf related to refrash ratio... where could be the problem?
<ScarFreewill> whats that command line app that can use insted of adept?
<cloakable> My kernel keeps panicking :(
<vlad_ri> apt-get
<ScarFreewill> the app apt is more of a command if you know what i mean..,
<spitwise> sudo apt-get install
<intelikey> markelhas maybe have a look @ http://tinyurl.com/ycaf86    got to run.  ga'luck with it.
<ScarFreewill> i think it was called some thing like apetite
<fdoving> ScarFreewill: aptitude
<ScarFreewill> ok thx
<stdin> ScarFreewill: dselect
<ScarFreewill> aptitude the one
<intelikey> markelhas and pester fdoving to help you.... he's pretty handy with things like this.
<stdin> cloakable: we can't help until you give more info on the kernel panic
<cntb> please join kubuntu torrent download http://cargol.net/~ramon/ubuntu-dvd-en
<vlad_ri> sorry, guys, can somebody help me with my refresh ratio problem?
<fdoving> Valmarko:  exim is a mail transport agent. like a mail server. you can read more about it at http://exim.org
<stdin> vlad_ri: don't know, try asking in #ubuntu
<vlad_ri> stdin: thx, will try
<Valmarko> fdoving, tanks. I dont know how and why but its installer comes between de begining and the of another instalation
<Valmarko> But... if it's not malicious... that's ok :)
<tumas11> hi, im running 64 bit kubuntu, I thought I has 6.10 but repos say 6.06, can i just upgrade by changing to "edgy"?
<stdin> !upgrade | tumas11
<ubotu> tumas11: See http://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuUpgrade for upgrading from Kubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) to Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft)
<Valmarko> Anyway, let me test my mail client...
<fdoving> Valmarko: the ubuntu system tries to always have a mail-transport-agent installed, it's there to send you mails about important system changes and so on.. if you want a simpler relay-only mailer nullmailer is there.
<tumas11> stdin: thanks, amd64 version had 6.10 also right?
<stdin> tumas11: yes
<tumas11> i installed to lts version then by mistake
<tumas11> worked so well did not even notice
<tumas11> i mean 6.06 thanks
<stdin> np :)
<boggystudios>  I am compiling 2.6.18 kernel with rt-7 patch and the I get this message
<boggystudios> 
<boggystudios> nvidia.ko failed to build!
<boggystudios> make[3] : *** [mdl]  Error 1
<boggystudios> make[3] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/nvidia-kernel/nv'
<boggystudios> make[2] : *** [build-stamp]  Error 2
<boggystudios> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/nvidia-kernel'
<boggystudios> make[1] : *** [kdist_image]  Error 2
<boggystudios> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/modules/nvidia-kernel'
<boggystudios> Module /usr/src/modules/nvidia-kernel failed.
<boggystudios> Hit return to Continue
<boggystudios> 
<BTR> Hi, how come i cant write capital "t"?
<boggystudios> do I need the nvidia module if I want to use the 3d drivers?
<boggystudios> I was just wondering because I planned on using the Nvidia 3d drivers instead of the open source ones
<Valmarko> fdoving, i'm very pleased that ubuntu system sends me letters of important changes. But, since I didnt know what was the purpose of that program, I'm affraid that I select the wrong option. At the moment of its installation there were several options.  Is it going to penalize me? Would I be able to receive the letters from ubuntu?
<Valmarko> Will I be able?
<stdin> boggystudios: I think you need the nvidia-kernel-source package to build the nvidia kernel module
<fdoving> Valmarko: i belive that won't be a problem.
<Valmarko> tanks, fdoving. Sorry for my stupid questions. I'm a newbie :)
<stdin> boggystudios: if you don't want it, you need to make sure that you compile the 3d nvidia module before you boot the new kernel, or install it from command line
<boggystudios> stdin: i already dl'ed that one and un-tar in the /usr/src directory
<boggystudios> stdin: the nvidia-kernel-source package that is
<boggystudios> stdin: i thought that the 3d nvidia module was bin only
<stdin> boggystudios: you still need to compile it to load in to the kernel
<mildner> any help with kaffeine?
<stdin> boggystudios: I think you need to untar the nvidia-kernel-source.tar.gz file in the source tree
<stdin> mildner: what's the problem ?
<boggystudios> stdin: you mean in /usr/src/linux instead of /urs/src ?
<mildner> I get the message when I start: Binding zum Info-Socket not possibkle to connect
<mildner> hergestellt werden ...in german
<stdin> boggystudios: yes, if that's where the source of the kernel you're compiling is
<vlad_ri> how can i configure my system to turn on NumLock every time i log on?
<stdin> !de | mildner
<ubotu> mildner: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<FFForever> how come i can hear sound in amarok playing music, but when i play a wmv it plays without sound....
<stdin> vlad_ri: System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse, under NumLock ok KDE Startup
<stdin> FFForever: do you have w32coneds installed ?
<FFForever> yelp
<BTR> Hi, how come i cant write capital "t"?
<vlad_ri> stdin: thx a lot :)
<stdin> vlad_ri: np :)
<stdin> FFForever: do they paly in any other player ?
<FFForever> they play, but no sound :/
<stdin> FFForever: hmm, have you tried with vlc or mplayer ?
<FFForever> i didn't think about vlc one sec lemme try
<Valmarko> Well, now that I have exim4 installed the question is : can I uninstall it safely?
<FFForever> brb
<FFForever> lemme try it on my dads computer :)
<linuxnewuserr> can anyone tell me how to install ati drivers? PM me if you ahve to , these tutorial sites don't help newbs like me
<linuxnewuserr> I have a x1950
<linuxnewuserr> files are saved on desktop
<linuxnewuserr> just installed linux today
<linuxnewuserr> dumped windows
<Toko> Ati drivers
<linuxnewuserr> yea
<Toko> you'll want reps
<linuxnewuserr> reps?
<Toko> download them through that
<linuxnewuserr> where do i find reps?
<Toko> If you look at an xgl tut or something
<Toko> it'll tell how to get the latest ati driver
<markelhas> any one expert in cups?
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: look at this part https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-02330ccb580b6a9411d32bf617cc5a82116ba6b9
<linuxnewuserr> ok
<linuxnewuserr> i don't know what an xgl tut is
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: xgl tutorial (tut = tutorial)
<linuxnewuserr> what is xgl
<stdin> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - Help in #ubuntu-xgl - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: enables 3D effects
<linuxnewuserr> k
<markelhas> i need to print from a windows machine to a kubuntu box any help
<markelhas> i can print from other kubuntu machines
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: you need to type all the commands in konsole (Kmenu -> System -> Konsole), and replace "sudo gedit" with "kdesu kate" in the help page
<linuxnewuserr> k
<mildner> anybody with help for kaffeine?
<linuxnewuserr> anyone have a site that tells you what all the commands mean
<linuxnewuserr> ?
<stdin> mildner: what's the problem ?
<markelhas> no cups exeprt arround?
<markelhas> or printing over network?
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: apt-get install packages, sudo runs commands as root (Super User)
<mildner> stdin: I get the message the Info-Socket connection is not possible
<mildner> at the start of kaffeine
<mildner> on Kubuntu.de  there is nobody
<stdin> mildner: how are you opening kaffine?
<westcoaster> what's uphomies
<stdin> the sky?
<boggystudios> stdin: I tried to untar the nvidia-kernel-source into /usr/src/linux but I get the same error
<dwidmann> up is one of the 67 important keys on my keyboard :)
<mildner> stdin: from the menue
<westcoaster> i c lotta people use kubuntu
<stdin> boggystudios: try reading /usr/share/doc/nvidia-kernel-source/README.Debian.gz
<westcoaster> let the power of kubuntu be with u
<boggystudios> stdin: thanks
<stdin> mildner: I don't know what that error is, try using noatun
<mildner> ok thanks
<raz0r> Hey evry1...im new at Kubuntu...is it any good games to kubuntu ??
<stdin> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<raz0r> ty ;D
<stdin> look there
<stdin> I also recommend frozen-bubble :)
<linuxnewuserr> it didn't work
<linuxnewuserr> for some reason
<dwidmann> good games for Kubuntu, hmm, if you like simple ones take a look at the kdegames package, which has board/card/arcade sort of games. 3d ones, how about Unreal Tournament or Quake4 or something
<linuxnewuserr> I did all the commands and Mesashowed u
<linuxnewuserr> p
<raz0r> does wow work for Linux ?
<dwidmann> oh, and I can't forget to mention crack-attack
<raz0r> or is it just mac ^^
<dwidmann> raz0r, I've never used it, but I hear it works
<Tm_T> raz0r: With Wine you can. (tm)
<Tm_T> IIRC
<andreasw> stop playing wow and you will save a lot of time ^^
<Tm_T> True.
<raz0r> ok MD
<raz0r> ;D*
<Tm_T> And innocent lifes too.
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: what part didn't work ?
<raz0r> i will NOT stop WoW ;D
<Tm_T> raz0r: Yes you will.
<BluesKaj> stop playing games and you'll save time :)
<andreasw> I played wow for almost two years and I now realize how much time I wasted ;)
<linuxnewuserr> when i put in fglrx it didn't say ati
<linuxnewuserr> it said mesa
<Tm_T> I haven't even seen it.
<raz0r> its cool with all the effects to Kubuntu :D
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: what part of the help page is that on?
<raz0r> hmm..do i have to "make" all games ?
<raz0r> cuz there is no "playable" file :/
<stdin> raz0r: this isn't slackware :p
<linuxnewuserr> ubuntu 6.10
<linuxnewuserr> that part
<raz0r> slackware ??
<stdin>  slackware is a distribution that you compile most things on
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: what part of the help page are you up to, what command?
<raz0r> hmm... ?!???!?!?!?!??! ;D
<stdin> just read the web page for games, ok :p
<raz0r> recommended games ?
<stdin> I play Frozen Bubble a lot
<Lynoure> raz0r: I liked Tale in the Desert
<markelhas> does anyone knows how to set cups in verbose mode?
<raz0r> i have Steomania...its tha best game ever...but im getting a little bit tired of the same thing all the time ;D
<raz0r> Stepmania*
<raz0r> ;P
<Lynoure> raz0r: try options: holds: planted. or holds: twister :)
<raz0r> ;D
<raz0r> its difficult ;P
<nikola> hi
<Lynoure> raz0r: or sitting text to the pad and using your palms instead of feet
<raz0r> but should i DL UT 2004 ??
<nikola> I need to get this to work with my Airport
<nikola> any ideas?
<Lynoure> s/text/next
<raz0r> yay...wolfenstein enemy territory ^^
<raz0r> thats a really good game ;D
<raz0r> noo
<Lynoure> nikola: did you try the steps I pointed you to yesterday? What happened?
<raz0r> server not found
<raz0r> any good FPS games ?
<linuxnewuserr> the drivers installed somewhere
<linuxnewuserr> but it just won't be the default
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: so you have done the "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx" part ?
<linuxnewuserr> yea
<linuxnewuserr> and i checked the xorg.conf
<raz0r> i have the problem that my nvidia X drivers bugs themselves up and i must re-istall them everytime i have to restart my comp :S
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: have you done the "sudo aticonfig --initial" and "sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv" parts?
<linuxnewuserr> yea
<linuxnewuserr> they worked fine
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: have you added the " Section "Extensions" " part to xorg.conf ?
<linuxnewuserr> yea
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: did you make a backup of xorg.conf before you did it?
<linuxnewuserr> yeah
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: and do you know the command to restore it, if X won't start?
<simen> how do i get floating icons on my kubuntu desktop ?!
<linuxnewuserr> no
<linuxnewuserr> this is such a pain to install drivers, but it must be the linux way
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: where did you save the backup to?
<flaccid> there kind of is no standard way with linux
<linuxnewuserr> I dunno
<linuxnewuserr> don't worry about it
<simen> is there a kubuntu genious here  ? :P
<linuxnewuserr> i'll jusst deal with it
<simen> who could help me gettin floating icons on my desktop ?
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: alright, just restart X to continue then
<linuxnewuserr> how do I restart it
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: logout, and press Ctrl-Alt-BackSpace
<stdin> (together, like ctrl-alt-del)
<flaccid> would be better to select the restart option in kdm
<stdin> flaccid: same thing really
<flaccid> its not
<raz0r> any1 know if there is a UT 2004 to linux at www.piratebay.org
<stdin> kdm will restart after, so what's the diff ?
<flaccid> different signals given
<stdin> raz0r: this is a kubuntu support channel, for off topic discussion, join #kubuntu-offtopic
<simen> anyone have msn messenger hjer ?
<simen> here ?
<stdin> flaccid: yes, but it dose the same job :p
<flaccid> no it doesn't do the same job, and its bad habit :)
<stdin> simen: you can use kopete to connect to msn
<andy__> am how do u connect to bnc on this irc?
<simen> yeah i know !:p but i want to talk to someone here on msn
<flaccid> also logging out of kde instead of ctrl alt delete is dramatically different. bye bye configs!
<stdin> flaccid: it says to use ctrl-alt-backspace in the help.ubuntu.com pages
<andy__> ./server bnc....port?
<flaccid> stdin: how does that make it right ? :)
<flaccid> misinformation is very common in the open community :)
<stdin> flaccid: didn't say it does, just saying that's what the ubuntu doc team are telling users to do, so take it up with them
<raz0r> HEY EVERYONE, CAN I HAVE YOUR ATTENTION PLEASE...thank you...i was wondering how you can check how much free space it is on the linux harddrive ?? :D
<stdin> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<flaccid> stdin: i'd be wasting my time if i did
<stdin> :p
<flaccid> raz0r: gui or cli ?
<andy__> hm....
<linuxnewuserr> I dunno what happened
<linuxnewuserr> I tried to login and it said there was an error
<raz0r> gui cli ??
<linuxnewuserr> so I hit restart and it says system is restarting please wait
<raz0r> dunno ;P
<linuxnewuserr> and thats all it ays
<flaccid> raz0r: would you like a shell command or be pointed to a kde application?
<linuxnewuserr> I guess i messed up my linux
<linuxnewuserr> ?
<andy__> am so? could u tell me bnc which worked on win xp wount work on linux?
<stdin> raz0r: open Konqueror and put the address in as media:// then just hover your mouse over the linux partition
<raz0r> oh ;D
<raz0r> ty
<simen> oslo : are you norwegian ?
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: so how are you logged in now, did you fix it?
<raz0r> no adress ?
<flaccid> raz0r: i can't remember the gui. the command is df -h
<linuxnewuserr> it didn't restart yet
<andy__> :(
<linuxnewuserr> I didn't want to mess with it
<stdin> raz0r: sorry, it's media:/
<raz0r> oh ;D
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: but you are logged in now?
<raz0r> then it comes to /home/raz0r
<linuxnewuserr> no
<flaccid> i reckon it should show sizes in system settings | disk and filesystems
<linuxnewuserr> is there a linux distro out there that will detect my hardware and install the drivers automatically? or make it easier for ati install?
<linuxnewuserr> that was really  crazy for a new linux user
<linuxnewuserr> disaster i think
<flaccid> linuxnewuserr: most distros will
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: I don't know of one off hand, try searching google
<linuxnewuserr> i was told dreamlinux is one to look into
<raz0r> i think its the dev/hda2 ;D
<flaccid> kubuntu is good too linuxnewuserr
<simen> simen_99@hotmail.com really need help no one reads anything i write here so add me if u can help me please
<simen> simen_99@hotmail.com really need help no one reads anything i write here so add me if u can help me please
<raz0r> zomg :S...im using 86% of my Harddrive :S
<flaccid> simen: nobody will help you on msn
<raz0r> but on Kopete ^^
<raz0r> ;D
<simen> ^^
<simen> but no one will help me here either soo
<oslo> simen> are u from siemens ? ^^
<BluesKaj> simen, why not here ?
<simen> oslo: er du norsk ? ^^
<oslo> simen> ya
<simen> :P
<simen> msn ?
<oslo> simen> i think its because your behind a NAT
<oslo> or your ipfilter policies
<linuxnewuserr> Anyone; is there a user friendly distro that makes installations of realplayer, and etc easy and without cli
<Wulong> You can't choose distro over reallpayer, that's stupid.
<flaccid> simen: ask your question
<flaccid> linuxnewuserr: doesn't exist as real is not free
<BluesKaj> i think you can try automatix , linuxnewuserr...but automatix can cause problems
<linuxnewuserr> yeah
<linuxnewuserr> i was told not automatix
<flaccid> you could learn something
<sarah> I need help with my monitor. I'm on a Dell Inspiron B130 on Kubuntu Edgy. I know I need the 915resolution package, but how do I use it?
<BluesKaj> linuxnewuserr, if yer gonna run linux , you'd better learn some terminal cli commands otherwise forget it
<flaccid> what is the 915resolution package?
<flaccid> BluesKaj: agreed
<linuxnewuserr> I don't mind learning some cli
<linuxnewuserr> i don't want to have to use it for a lot of stuff
<sarah> 915resolution is a program that will override the video bios to allow me to select higher resolutions on Intel Boards...specifically the 800-915 chipsets
<flaccid> whos is it distributed by?
<sarah> flaccid, I don't know, it's available to me through synaptic
<stdin> sarah: use "sudo 915resolution -l" to get a list of the resolutions available, and edit the /etc/default/915resolution file to use the one you want
<flaccid> what is the problem with it sarah?
<linuxnewuserr> i was told sabayon would be better for ati
<flaccid> or just do what stdin said :)
<linuxnewuserr> than ubuntu
<Dr_willis> ive had very few issues with ati on my ubuntu systems
<sarah> thank you so much!
<Dr_willis> actually i cant think of any problems ive had with it
<flaccid> linuxnewuserr: i was told saddam had weapons of mass destruction
<sarah> I will try this and let you guys know.
<Dr_willis> been amazed at how well its handled it.
<raz0r> how can i have floating icons to Kubuntu ??
<stdin> sarah: you're welcome, I use it too :)
<raz0r> on the desktop ?
<linuxnewuserr> ok saddam doesn't have much to do with this
<linuxnewuserr> lol
<raz0r> yes..im n00b at linux ;D
<stdin> raz0r: don't know, try asking in #kde
<flaccid> yes but i didn't believe saddam..
<linuxnewuserr> so whats your point?
<flaccid> if i told you to jump off a cliff, would you?
<flaccid> :p
<linuxnewuserr> dream linux saves the day- automatic ati and nvidia driver install wooo
<linuxnewuserr> see ya ubuntu
<stdin> linuxnewuserr: linux = choice, use what works for you :)
<flaccid> hehe, cya :)
<linuxnewuserr> yeah
<sarah> stdin, ok, I've made the changes...do I need to restart X?
<linuxnewuserr> I think it'll work for me
<linuxnewuserr> since I have an ATI
<Dr_willis> considering it takes me 3 min to get ati or nvidia working for me under Ubuntu.....
<flaccid> its just funny because ubuntu does the automatic ati thing as well
<linuxnewuserr> you're not a noob
<Dr_willis> and that means ive learnd how to get it working for other disrtos....
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  it does? never noticed
<linuxnewuserr> you're not a noob
<Dr_willis> its 3 command lines....
<stdin> sarah: best thing to do, is stop KDM, then start 915resolution, then restart KDM
<flaccid> it does for the open ati driver yes
<matthias> hi
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  ahh that it does.
<matthias> i'm trying to install the ati driver on kubuntu/6.10
<flaccid> and can you expect more, when ati is not free open ? no..
<linuxnewuserr> matthias have fun
<linuxnewuserr> it made me ruin my ubuntu de
<Dr_willis> matthias,  and yoru card is a?
<liam_> hello, where are the icons kept, when you install a new icon theme?, i need to find the path to change an icon
<linuxnewuserr> i'd say try dreamlinux, supposed to do it all automatically for you with little effort
<Dr_willis> linuxnewuserr,  thats because you are a noob.. that well.. i wont say any more. :)
<matthias> but everytime i want to generate a pkg for ubuntu the installer sais: ./packages/Ubuntu/ati-packager.sh: 176: dpkg-architecture: not found
<matthias> i have a X800
<linuxnewuserr> Willis should be a bit more understanding of a noob
<linuxnewuserr> I'm not a nerd
<stdin> sarah: so logout, switch to command line (ctrl-alt-f1), login there then run this: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution start && sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Dr_willis> linuxnewuserr,  you are sitting here insulting us basicially.
<linuxnewuserr> no
<Dr_willis> i just set up this box with the ati drivers..
<bobleny> Hey, how come every time my screen saver comes on, I get a black screen, then a big white X comes up. Then, even though the screen saver is set to lock after 15 seconds, it doesn't. How do I fix this?
<sarah> !attitude | linuxnewuserr
<ubotu> linuxnewuserr: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<linuxnewuserr> i don't have attitude
<linuxnewuserr> i'm frustrated
<linuxnewuserr> my de is all messed up
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Dr_willis> worked for me.
<Dr_willis> or course I do have my repos set up allready.
<flaccid> bobleny: its a bad bug. you can google for it.
<flaccid> linuxnewuserr: welcome to linux :)
<linuxnewuserr> i'll be a nerd in time with linux
<liam_> can anyone answer my question
<linuxnewuserr> it'll take time
<flaccid> i think your expectations are too high for linux
<Dr_willis> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> !nvidia
<Dr_willis>  silly bot..
<linuxnewuserr> no my expectations are that linux is better than windows for development
<Dr_willis> I just swaped 2 machines cards... moved a nvidia from this box to another and took the ati card from IT  and moved it here...
<flaccid> linuxnewuserr: well thats true. but you also expected some sort of auto ati prop. driver thing
<stdin> matthias: File dpkg-architecture found in the package dpkg-dev
<Dr_willis> I got the ati card going.. :) still fighting with the nvidia... not sure whats going on there.
<bobleny> It's a "bug"? what does that mean?
<linuxnewuserr> well come on
<flaccid> bobleny: somebody made a boo boo
<linuxnewuserr> it's my first day ever
<linuxnewuserr> on linux
<linuxnewuserr> i'm used to windows
<linuxnewuserr> naturally
<liam_> isnt everyone
<flaccid> why even compare
<linuxnewuserr> yeah but it's not my fault
<liam_> well it is
<linuxnewuserr> not really
<flaccid> if i get on a motorbike i don't expect it to drive like a car :)
<bobleny> Who made a "boo boo"?
<liam_> u should have started using linux
<linuxnewuserr> I didn't know what linux was about for a while
<matthias> stdin: what do you mean
<flaccid> bobleny: the ubuntu developers
<bobleny> How so?
<flaccid> bobleny: google it and read
<bobleny> google what?
<linuxnewuserr> if you want to treat new users like this, then linux will never become more widespread, I thought it was about community instead of arrogance
<stdin> matthias: the error is telling you it can't find the dpkg-architecture file, it's in the dpkg-dev package, you need to install it
<flaccid> bobleny: "x white screensaver bug ubuntu"
<matthias> ah ok sry
<Tido> linuxnewuserr: you might really like freebsd instead of linux
<flaccid> linuxnewuserr: i have not seen any arrogance yet. you should treat helpers with some respect then you might get help
<linuxnewuserr> I do respect them
<linuxnewuserr> I say thank you
<flaccid> well why don't you let us tell you how it is and not the other way round considering this is your first day, linuxnewuserr
<flaccid> :)
<draik> !remote
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> here is the white screensaver bug https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeartwork/+bug/70991
<draik> !remote desktop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote desktop - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> liam_: to install an icon theme, go to, System Settings -> Appearance, go to Icond, then click Install New Theme
<liam_> i know how to install one
<Kaczer> Hi, i have one problem ... I was trying to install new nvidia drivers, i installed beta version of drivers from albertomilone.com but after reboot KDE did not start .... I have only command line
<stdin> !vnc | draik
<liam_> i just need to know where the icons are stored once installed
<ubotu> draik: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<stdin> liam_: you want to know the path to them then?
<liam_> because i wanna change an icon and need the path
<Kaczer> How can i start KDE from terminal?
<flaccid> Kaczer: can't help you coz its beta from some 3rd party site
<liam_> yes thanks
<SSJ> liam_:The icon theme itself will be stored in /.kde/share/icons/, should you want to edit it.
<Tido> Kaczer: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<matthias> stdin: now it sais: make: dh_testdir: Command not found, do i have to install another package?
<draik> stdin: Thank you. I was thinking of something else to ask the bot instead of !remote and !remote desktop
<flaccid> Kaczer: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<stdin> liam_: /usr/share/icons and /usr/share/pixmaps
<stdin> draik: no problem :)
<SSJ> liam_:Oops - should be ~/.kde/share/icons/
<Kaczer> ok, thanks, and what i have to change in ini files to KDE start automaticly?
<stdin> SSJ: that's just users ones, I was giving system icons dir :p
<stdin> matthias: yes, install debhelper
<Tido> Kaczer: I'm not completely sure.  If you don't get an answer here I'd look for an install guide to KDE that would surely have that step
<SSJ> stdin:I know, but if you install one through KControl, that's where they end up, I think :)
<soulrider> hi everyone
<stdin> SSJ: yeah, true :p
<Kaczer> irc://irc.freenode.net/Tido,isnick
<Kaczer> Tido Ok, i am going to try to start KDE
<stdin> Kaczer: just start KDM
<Kaczer> ok, thanks
<matthias> stdin: ok... but how does i know what package contains this program?
<stdin> matthias: the package is debhelper
<matthias> stdin: yes but how can i get this information on my own? i'm installing this pkg @ mom
<stdin> matthias: you can install a package called apt-file to search for it, or you can ask the bot like: /msg ubotu find ProgramName
<flaccid> !xine-lib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine-lib - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stdin> flaccid: libxine ?
<matthias> stdin: ahh thx
<sarah> stdin, ok, I did that, but when I restarted, I only had the resolution options I had before...should I manually set the res and bit/pixel?
<stdin> matthias: no problem :)
<flaccid> !libxine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libxine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> well its distrod as xine-lib
<flaccid> when ubotu says (and 13 others) how can i get them results
<stdin> candyban: don't think you can, use "apt-file search xine-lib" (you'll have to install it)
<linuxnewuserr>  kaczer KDE is nice
<stdin> flaccid: ^^^
<stdin> sorry candyban :)
<sarah> stdin, ok, I did that, but when I restarted, I only had the resolution options I had before...should I manually set the res and bit/pixel?
<flaccid> stdin: i'm using the konqi search can't find
<stdin> !find libxine
<ubotu> Found: libxinerama-dev, libxinerama1, libxinerama1-dbg, libxine-extracodecs, libxine-dev (and 3 others)
<sarah> anyone else have any ideas?
<stdin> sarah: what do you get with "sudo 915resolution -l" ?
<flaccid> how can get those 3 others
<flaccid> brb
<stdin> sarah: use pastebin
<stdin> !pastebin | sarah
<ubotu> sarah: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sarah> k, h/o
<Tido> hey guys, for scp/ftp, I have been using Konquorer, doing fish:// and then doing a split screen.  It works well but is there a better app/method to doing this?
<sarah> stdin, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/784/
<stdin> flaccid: libxine-dev libxine-extracodecs libxine-main1 libxine1 libxine1-dbg libxinerama-dev libxinerama1 libxinerama1-dbg
<sarah> stdin, I chose mode 5a
<stdin> sarah: huh, same as mine :)
<sarah> stdin, maybe a lower res?
<stdin> sarah: what graphics card/chip do you have
<stdin> ohh, it says on the page :p
<Kaczer> Hi, i am back, but still from Windows XP. I wrote "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start" but it printed that "KDM already runnig" what can be problem?
<sarah> stdin, Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<stdin> Kaczer: try  "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart"
<dennister> hello ppls
<Kaczer> and what something next if it do not will help? I do not want to wait for boot to Windows XP :)
<stdin> sarah: this is my /etc/default/915resolution : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/786/ try using that one
<liam_> how do i change the defualt icon to a program?
<stdin> Kaczer: did you modify the xorg.conf file at all? or install a ati/nvidia driver?
<sarah> oh, ok, I didn't realise that I had to specify the resa and b/p...thought that was taken care of simply by the mode
<acemo> I am not sure wich distro to use.. Kubuntu or Debian, depending on what should i pick wich distro?
<stdin> sarah: I think it's a pretty dump app :p
<stdin> acemo: have you used debian (or even linux) before?
<acemo> im running kubuntu atm
<sarah> stdin, ok, logging out now...
<nikola> any one know about getting an airport card/airport router to work in kubuntu?
<stdin> liam_: just find the icon the app uses, and move/rename it, then put a new icon in it's place
<stdin> acemo: how long have you used linux?
<acemo> for bout one and half a year
<sleepy495> anyone know whats a good OS X type toolbar with motion?
<sleepy495> for dapper
<stdin> acemo: only kubuntu, or others too?
<bulwynkl> hi all, how can I work out what file/mount systyem my machine is using... I thought it was using LVM2 but it doesn't seem to be showing up
<liam_> stdin: it says i havnt got the permissions, how do i login as main root or whatever the equivilent
<Kaczer> stdin: i did this: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" and the next available way was "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and advice to edit "nv" to "nvidia" in "device" and comment row Load "dri" in section "module".  I checked it trought terminal and it was OK.
<stdin> liam_: use kdesu konqueror
<sarah> stdin, I did that, but to no avail...bummer, no?
<acemo> have used only kubuntu so far
<stdin> sarah: hmm, try a different res then, all I can say is it works for me on the 845G chip
<sarah> alrighty, thanks for your time.
<stdin> acemo: probably best to use kubuntu, debian only installed text based system by default
<sleepy495> what's a good icon dock for 6.06, kroller seems very laggy
<stdin> bulwynkl: use mount to find the device name of the root partition, if it's /dev/hd.. or /dev/sd.. then it's not LVM
<acemo> stdin, thats one of the positive things bout debian tbh
<stdin> acemo: yeah, i use it on a server :)
<stdin> used to run it for my desktop too
<stdin> before kubuntu
<acemo> sorry, wrong button
<stdin> heh :p
<acemo> one thing i like from debian is that you can start with almost nothing and only install what you want
<boggystudios> could it be a problem compiling the nvidia module  within X?
<stdin> used to run it for my desktop too, before i installed kubuntu
<acemo> but on the other hand, ubuntu is more up to date
<bulwynkl> so mount returns... /dev/hda2 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)... so not LVM then... thanks
<stdin> boggystudios: you can just compile the kernel, then compile the binary nvidia driver (from nvidia website) after you boot in to it
<zeekstarr> when I burn some mpg's with k3b I can't play them on my dvd player, but I can play mpgs on a cd on my dvd player
<draik> stdin: for some reason, I'm being told that I am not authorized to go inside of the laptop from my desktop and vice versa
<zeekstarr> what am I doing wrong? I burned it as a data dvd just as I do with cd's
<draik> stdin: any clue?
<sleepy495> Anyone have advice on a good dock for dapper 6.06?
<Kaczer> stdin: Ok, i install nvidia driver
<stdin> draik: all I can think is to check the config files for the vnc server, I don't use it so I don't really know
<boggystudios> stdin: so the nvidia driver is only used for X and not the shell...
<draik> zeekstarr: do you have ffmpg installed?
<stdin> boggystudios: that's right
<boggystudios> stdin: sweet thanks dude
<zeekstarr> draik: yes
<draik> zeekstarr: sorry, ffmpeg
<draik> stdin: Thank you. I will check
<zeekstarr>  draik: I knew wha tyou meant
<stdin> Kaczer: run this from the console "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" that will regenerate the file, to let you start KDE
<draik> zeekstarr: Sorry. That's all I can think of right now
<zeekstarr> alright, thanx
<Kaczer> stdin:ok, thanks, i am going to try it.
<draik> stdin: I don't suppose you would know how to remote into a windows desktop?
<larson9999> how about this quote: Linux is a multi-user, multi-tasking OS designed to be used as a server, whereas FreeDOS-32 is single-user and single-tasking, designed to be used by the end-user.
<stdin> hmm
<stdin> !rdc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> larson9999: what about the quote?
<sarah> ok, I've got another question about kubuntu. This time, I need help renaming my desktops. When I right-click on the pager and select "Configure Desktops" I can change the names, but when I hit "Apply" there is no difference, each desktop is still just numbered 1,2,3,4.
<stdin> !rdp
<sleepy495> Whats a good e-mail client for kubuntu?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sarah> !anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draik> sleepy495: I use Thunderbird
<larson9999> draik: "linux is just a server" drives me nuts.  that's all :)
<draik> sleepy495: I also use Spamato for my spam folder. All in all, it's decent
<stdin> draik: use krdc to connect to a windows PC, as long as the win pc is setup right
<draik> larson9999: I'm not calling you out for it, I'm just saying that out of context it just sounded a bit funny.
<draik> Thank you stdin
<sleepy495> draik: how do I install thunderbird and spamato?
<sarah> ok, I've got another question about kubuntu. This time, I need help renaming my desktops. When I right-click on the pager and select "Configure Desktops" I can change the names, but when I hit "Apply" there is no difference, each desktop is still just numbered 1,2,3,4.
<larson9999> draik: i live 'out of context'
<draik> sleepy495: open up your konsole and type                sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<stdin> draik: about the desktops, right click on the pager and choose "pager options" and click "desktop name" near the meddle
<stdin> opps, that's to sarah ^^ :p
<draik> stdin: LOL, that wasn't me. That was sarah asking about the desktops
<sarah> thanks so much!
<draik> lol
* stdin eyes are getting fuzzy :p
<draik> sleepy495: you can get that from the thunderbird site plugins
<Dr_willis> !info spamato
<Dr_willis> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package spamato does not exist in any distro I know
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in any distro I know
<sarah> thanks
<stdin> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<draik> sleepy495: just be sure that you save it to your hdd and then have thunderbird add it for you
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.9-0ubuntu0.6.10 (edgy), package size 10504 kB, installed size 29596 kB
<draik> Thank you Dr_willis and stdin...   sleepy495:     type                  sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<sleepy495> ok did that, seems it run smoothly, what about spamato?
#kubuntu 2007-12-31
<Joelito> ardchoille: thanks :p
<ardchoille> Joelito: yw :)
<DarkTan_> !xgl
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> dorkface,  enable verbose logging for the sshd server. and see what its saying.
<dorkface> how do i do that?
<dorkface> ssh -v?
<Dr_willis> dorkface,  of course you should see if the 2 machines can ping each other first.
<Dr_willis> the sshd config file has some options also
<dorkface> Dr_willis: first thing i did ;)
<Dr_willis> dorkface,  you did check the sshd logs in /var/log ?
<dorkface> sec
<dorkface> hmm...I don't see anything with ssh in the directory
<Dr_willis> to enable the more verbose logging in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config you would change the LogLevel INFO  Line to somthing else.. Not sure what tho.
<dorkface> I know i have ssh installed because I can "man ssh"
<Dr_willis> man sshd_config       - gives the info for the loglevel setting
<Dr_willis> dorkface,  how about this.. try 'ssh localhost' see if that works :)
<dorkface> nope! huh?
<ehamberg> I need to do some KDE 3 coding, but when I try to install kde-devel aptitude wants to downgrade my kde packages from -2ubuntu3~gutsy1~ppa1 to -0ubuntu2. Is this ok? What is ppa1? (See http://rafb.net/p/q86yl393.html for aptitude output)
<dorkface> still says connection refused
<dorkface> same on my laptop
<Dr_willis> If you cant log in to localhost.. then its somthing odd with the sshd service
<mace__> hello, where can i get cute fonts for my firefox :)?
<Dr_willis> dorkface,  ugh.. you DID install the ssh server? not just the client?
<Dr_willis> !find ssh
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server, ssh, ssh-askpass-gnome, aolserver4-nssha1 (and 28 others)
<dorkface> I didn't install naything
<dorkface> it came default
<Dr_willis> dorkface,  thats your problem then
<Dr_willis> openssh-server  - is not installed by default
<dorkface> ....well, phooey
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> I still wonder where sshd keeps its logs
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I would think in /var/log somewhere
<dorkface> is it a simple apt-get install, or is there a lot of configuration involved?
<ardchoille> !info openssh-server | dorkface
<ubotu> dorkface: openssh-server: secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.6p1-5build1 (gutsy), package size 241 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  i see no log files there for sshd at all.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: :(
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  i am RTFM'ing right now.. :)
<dorkface> *GLEE* Eureka! :D
<ardchoille> dorkface: This may be of help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto
<dorkface> sweet, thanks
<iKiller> Hey, I have a big problem here
<bmack> when kubuntu starts up i get this error message
<bmack> information - kdesudo - no command arguments supplied: usage [-u <runast>] command - kdesudo will now exit
<iKiller> I installed Kubuntu on my computer, and now it won't dual-boot
<iKiller> I'm stuck on Kubuntu and can't get to Windows
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  aha - the logging is in auth.log
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Really?
<ardchoille> Seems a bit off for sshd
<ardchoille> s/off/odd/
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  yea thers a setting in the sshd_config -> SyslogFacility AUTH
<Dr_willis> The docs mention other optuosn for that.. but not what they do. :)
<ardchoille> Ah
<Dr_willis> The possible values are: DAEMON, USER, AUTH, LOCAL0, (and others)
<itsjustme> access denied when coping files to another dir... What is the commmand when using konquerer?
<Dr_willis> The option SyslogFacility specifies the facility code used when logging messages from sshd
<Dr_willis> Ok... they like using fancy terms.. its the  facility code... :)
<itsjustme> from desktop to alsa folder?
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  if its in a ssytem type location. Its best to use the shell and 'sudo cp whatever /whever'
<ardchoille> itsjustme: Why would you need to put a file into the alsa folder? Can you specify what you are doing? There may be an easier way.
<itsjustme> I tried that and it dowsnt work
<itsjustme> we did this 2 weeks ago
<itsjustme> the alsa files I download go to the desktop
<itsjustme> I need them in the /usr/src/alsa folder\
<itsjustme> access denied when tring to move them over
<Dr_willis> cp whatever /usr/src/alsa
<Dr_willis> are you trying to compile the latest alsa?
<itsjustme> y
<Dr_willis> following that guide?
<itsjustme> I have the website up
<itsjustme> y
<itsjustme> tring again
<Dr_willis> cd  /usr/src/alsa
<itsjustme> i am there
<Dr_willis> sudo cp /path/to/the/files  /usr/src/alsa
<Behemot> !bubble
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bubble - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Behemot> !tremulous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tremulous - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<itsjustme> no good
<itsjustme> omitting directory
<Behemot> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<itsjustme> message
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  a little script i wrote for a friend is here ---> http://pastebin.ca/839431
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  you could just install 'mc' and use 'sudo mc' then copy the stuff over
<itsjustme> the files are in /home/harry/Desktop.....Ill check it out
<Dr_willis> you  could also just cd to /usr/src/alsa then uncompress them from there
<Dr_willis> cd /usr/src/alsa
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install unp   # Because i LIKE UNP
<itsjustme> cool
<itsjustme> thx
<Dr_willis> sudo unp /whatever/the/path/is/to/the/3files
<Dr_willis> I really Line UNP :)
<Dr_willis> like.
<dorkface> Dr_willis: Nice.  I could have used that script in October. ;)
<dorkface> !festival
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JCK> i created a torrent using ktorrent and i wanted to upload the files but it is giving me permission denied when it points to the files in the temporary directory
<Dr_willis> dorkface,  all i did was take the commands from that guide. and put them all in a file..
<Dr_willis> with a few wgets.. :)
<Dr_willis> then i started building it up
<dorkface> :)
<Dr_willis> if it works
<Dr_willis> i wrote it for a friend at work. Not had the time to test it on his box yet
<dorkface> I can't know since I already have it fixed on this machine, hehe
<JCK> i created a torrent using ktorrent and i wanted to upload the files but it is giving me permission denied when it points to the files in the temporary directory
<dorkface> JCK: not sure, I don't play with ktorrent :-/
<JCK> what client do you use?
<dorkface> none really
<dorkface> hehe
<Dr_willis> i use ktorrent all the time.. but never made my own
<Dr_willis> i only use it to download.. legal torrents .. of Linux Disrtos! thats it... Yea.....
<jameswf-home> lol me too
<Dr_willis> and rember Kids.. the RIAA says you do not have the legal right to RIP cd's to your IPOD...
<jameswf-home> but movies are ok
<Dr_willis> and i guess that means you dont ahve the right to burn Mp3's to cd either...
<Isola> Good evening to ya all! I just installed the desktop version of Ubuntu 7.10 truth the Live Cd > Instal option. I just rebooted my system(as the installation told me to) and now instead of looking at the beautyful KDE interface im in Busybox commandline shell. How do i get the wheels moving? xD
<jameswf-home> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<persen>  HELP! All my keys requires 1 second push to register with my kubuntu feistsy! any tips?
<Dr_willis> Isola,  you sure its busybox and not the Console? did it ask to login?
<Isola> Dr_willis, yes im sure
<persen> 1 sec or more
<jameswf-home> turn up th e repeat rate in keyboard settings
<Dr_willis> Isola,  i belive it can do that when the initrd messes up.. but i got No idea how to fix it.
<Isola> After the meny where i can choice what OS to start, the Ubunto splash screen shows, but the bar does not move, then after like 2-3 min BAM im in Busybox
<Isola> menu*
<persen> NO. its not repeat rate i think.
<Dr_willis> Isola,  you may want to append the 'nofb nosplash' option in grub to the kernel line, to perhaps get some more error messages showing up.
<persen> jameswf-home, where d o i do that?
 * jameswf-home wonders why people who know the answer ask questions
<Dr_willis> Isola,  But even then. Im not sure what could be the problem.
<persen> in case.
<Dr_willis> persen,  you mean when you hit E, and hold it down.. it takes too long to start repeating?
<persen> no all keys takes 1 second plus
<Dr_willis> Thats not the repeate rate then.
<Dr_willis> Thats.. somthing weird..
<Dr_willis> :)
<Isola> Dr_willis> I was kinda cheap when I made the partions for Ubuntu. Do you think that, in some wicked way could be ze problem?
<Dr_willis> so you have to type real real slow eh?
<jameswf-home> if you crank down the repeat ratge it will take x amount of time for the initial showing
<Dr_willis> Isola,  possible. - wat do you mean by cheap?
<Isola> like 4 gb, 2,5 for Root
<persen> frustrating. when i log in to kde its fine. aftr i log in its slow as hell.
<Isola> IMO it sound little for a great OS :)
<persen> yes real slow.
<Dr_willis> Isola,  i dont think that is the issue.. unless you got the disk layout really weird.
<Dr_willis> Isola,  id try disabling the framebuffer, and fancy splash. to see if you see some initrd messages
<jameswf-home> ctrl+alt f2 works as well
<persen> fuck linux. install win tomorrow. to many probs out of the blue.
<Isola> Yeah, I think im just going to try reinstall it with the partion wizard instead of playing wizard myself, cause i was really confused there for a bit :)
<jameswf-home> !language > persen
<persen> useless afaic. sorry.
<dorkface> where can I change a groups from root
<dorkface> groups password*
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. ive rarely had to mess with groups. :) there was some kde admin tool that can do that.. or the command line tools..
<dorkface> some how, (maybe it got corrupt :o  ) the password has changed for my login
<pyrotix> Trying to get port 80 open but its filtered/stealthed. I've set my router to redirect to my internal IP, and I installed firestarter and told it to accept inbound connections on ports 80 and 81 from everyone, but according to shieldsup I'm still stealthed. Grauggh. Anyone have an idea?
<jameswf-home> pyrotix: is your ISP blocking
<pyrotix> jamesswf-home dunno, but am using both 80 and 81 in case 80 is blocked for being a http server port. Don't know any reason why the ISP would block 81
<jameswf-home> pyrotix: use a non standard port like 8999
<poison--> !gproftpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gproftpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> dorkface,  you could boot a live cd. check the filesystem, then chroot into the installed system and change the passwprd
<jameswf-home> dorkface: you can boot in to single user mode and do the same
<dorkface> how do I do it from chroot
<mwalker> Anyone else getting quite a number of random crashes in libthread_db lately?
<dorkface> wait, sec
<Dr_willis> chroot over. and use passwd username   command
<pyrotix> jamesswf-home 39999 failed. Only bothered to add rule in firestarter as router is set to DMZ
<jameswf-home> umm apache has to bind to the port
<pyrotix> jamesswf-home I'm not checking to see apache work, I was just seeing that the port was unstealthed or not. Do I need to bind something to the port for shieldsup to not detect it as stealthed?
<jameswf-home> well if nothing is listening on it wont do much
<kbreit> If I install Kubuntu packages on top of a regular Ubuntu install, will I have the option of starting gnome or kde?
<jameswf-home> try nc -l -p port
<jameswf-home> sudo !!
<BluesKaj> kbreit, install kubuntu-desktop  and you'll have the option of using either gnome or kde packages
<dorkface> phew, found the problem
<kbreit> BluesKaj: Oh great, thanks.
<ardchoille> kbreit: If you install more than one desktop, yes, you can choose which de to use at the log in screen
<dorkface> I tried messing with a list about PAM or something, that I shouldn't have.  After undoing the changes, presto, up and working
<Scotty> Got a problem. I have to use sudo to do anything with my GPG key. I assume this is because I don't have access to ~/.gnupg, but I don't know how to fix that. Anyone know a fix or a command I can use so that my applications can access my GPG information (particularily, KMail)?
<dorkface> schweet, now rsync works!
<ardchoille> Scotty: Are you logged in as your normal user?
<Scotty> ardchoille: Yep.
<ardchoille> Scotty: sudo chown -R $(whoami) ~/.gnupg
<Scotty> whoami being my username, or actually whoami?
<ardchoille> Scotty: run that command as is
<Scotty> ardchoille: gotcha, I'll give it a try, thanks.
<ardchoille> Scotty: To find out if there are any other files in your $HOME which are owned by root: find ~/ -user root
<Scotty> There are a few.
<pyrotix> jamesswf-home checked the 81 and 39999 with apache listening on each
<pyrotix> still were invisible
<angasule> hey, any idea if the DST fix for argentina is available?
<itsjustme> Dr_willis   u still here?
<itsjustme> " it seems that Kmix is not running " message is coming up after reboot... Any helpwith that?
<ardchoille> !nickspam > _mike_
<itsjustme> There is no mixer!
<Scotty> ardchoille: Thanks a million. Worked like a charm.
<ardchoille> Scotty: yw :)
<wraithmagi> anyone try the new ATI drivers for radeon xpress 200m (laptop?)  They work with compiz-fusion natively yet?
<Dr_willis> im afraid that compiz may blow up my laptop. :) heh heh
<Dr_willis> and its little bitty x200m video card.
<itsjustme> Dr_willis   Did you get my earlier mess??
<Dr_willis> itsjustme,  been eating pizza. :)
<itsjustme> and didnt offer me any,,,,    Still no sound.. Have speaker with mute on it..  No mixer
<itsjustme> Mixer settings... Advanced linux
<wraithmagi> so I guess no one has tried the new drivers?
<wraithmagi> bummer.
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, have you done this: k-menu/system settings/sound system/enable sound system,then choose hardware tab/select the audio device/Advanced Linux Sound Architecture, click apply
<itsjustme> ill try it
<itsjustme> All there by default
<itsjustme> still no sound
<BluesKaj> alsamixer doesn't showup in the terminal ?
<itsjustme> Any other suggestions...........No alsa mixer
<BluesKaj> your soundcard isn't being recognized
<BluesKaj> itsjustme, asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard"
<itsjustme> BluesKaj we have been through this before... The sound card is there it is an Intel corp High def Audio
<itsjustme> I did asoundcard reset-default-card   and enter
<mboso> I just installed amarok 1.4.8 on a ubuntu gutsy box and to get mp3 support working I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and manuall installed libxine1-ffmpeg_1.1.8-2ubuntu2~gutsy1_i386.deb but MP3s are still not play. What did I miss? (asked in #amarok but no one is home)
<itsjustme> Well folks. As much as I love the ubuntu kde os    it seems as though this problem has gotten the best of me and I may have to try Fedora8
<syntaxerror55> how do I tell my computer to turn off from the command line?
<Kijutsu> Does the Kubuntu installer allow partition resizing?
<itsjustme> I have tried for 3weeks and all I have done is take up your valuable time.. I thanks you all for your expertise and willingness to help me out with this issue and even though I will be losing ubuntu at least I have learned a lot of different things here.. Thanks to all that have helped me now and in the past.... Goodnight and Happy New Year
<BluesKaj> Kijutsu, yes the live cd does
<Kijutsu> BluesKaj: how reliable is the resizer?
<syntaxerror55> It's gParted, right?
<Scotty> syntaxerror55: sudo halt
<syntaxerror55> Scotty: thanks
<BluesKaj> well ,I can't say from personal experience cuz i used gparted to resize and format the partitions previous to the install
<syntaxerror55> gParted comes with the UBUNTU liveCD, I think it also comes with the kubuntu one but I'm not sure
<Kijutsu> I'm just worried about it breaking the existing partition that I have windows on :/  I'm trying to move away from windows on my laptop, it's just it has the i810 chipset and it doesn't support XV video at all.
<BluesKaj> Gparted on a live cd
<syntaxerror55> I also have a 1-year-old GParted live CD ;D
<Kijutsu> i should just invest in a laptop that doesn't blow goat chunks.
<Kijutsu> Thanks all.
<syntaxerror55> Kijutsu: heh. On my laptop, the speaker is rusting, the CD Drive doesn't work and the fans are broken
<Kijutsu> syntaxerror55: nice. :D
<Kijutsu> Wait
<tomaz__> help
<Kijutsu> how the heck is the SPEAKER rusting?  Did you get the unit wet?
<tomaz__> i'v configured dsl using the pppoeconf, and it worked
<tomaz__> but now, i'v removed the dsl, and the network doesn't work anymore
<syntaxerror55> Kijutsu: I have no idea. I got it back from GeekSquad that way :|
<Kijutsu> Hah.. that explains *EVERYTHING*
<wesley> how can i fix adept its crased
<BluesKaj> heh , Best Buy GeekSquad...was selling shoes the week before he was hired :)
<Kijutsu> syntaxerror55: i've got an old compaq here the same way.  Dead CD rom.. hard drive is questionable.  the screen is going dead.. the 'old lcd' look is starting.  and the fan screams.
<syntaxerror55> I was dual-booting and had a problem in Windows and they called and said they couldn't figure out how to boot into Windows so they were sending it back.
<pyrotix> what's the easiest way to get flash on gutsy with plugin for konq?
<syntaxerror55> Kijutsu: My LCD screen has somehow stayed brand new
<Kijutsu> Oh yes.. I forgot, the sound card is long dead and it provides the wrong vendor Identification.
<Kijutsu> syntaxerror55: so you're familiar with the 'old lcd' look eh?
<wesley> does someone know how to fix adept when it crased?
<syntaxerror55> I don't think the wireless card in this unit even works. One day it just stopped showing up (not that I use wireless, I have an ethernet cable ;D)
<Kijutsu> wesley: how did adept crash?
<syntaxerror55> and yes I am Kijutsu :D
<BluesKaj> wesley, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<syntaxerror55> wait, to INSTALL Hardy?
<syntaxerror55> He won't come back alive XD
<Kijutsu> bad?
<syntaxerror55> It's only alpha 2.
<Kijutsu> ...bad
<mboso> I just installed amarok 1.4.8 on a ubuntu gutsy box and to get mp3 support working I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and manuall installed libxine1-ffmpeg_1.1.8-2ubuntu2~gutsy1_i386.deb but MP3s are still not play. What did I miss? (asked in #amarok but no one is home)
<syntaxerror55> I wouldn't have unstable software on any computer
<Kijutsu> heh... i used to all the time with gentoo
<syntaxerror55> (scratch that, an unstable OS)
<Kijutsu> it used to crash a lot.
<firecrotch> alpha 2 is out? Yay!
<syntaxerror55> Gentoo is too much compiling for me :|
<Kijutsu> that's why i went to kubuntu
<Kijutsu> i was tired of waiting 48+ hours for a complete installation
<syntaxerror55> and if something goes wrong
<Kijutsu> start over
<syntaxerror55> you've wasted two days of your life
<syntaxerror55> and that
<wesley> Lijstmap /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is afwezig.
<wesley> E: Archiefmap /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is afwezig.
<Dr_willis> but you learn so much... :)
<wesley> this says it
<Kijutsu> Dr_willis: yes you do.
<Kijutsu> Dr_willis: that is how i learned 99% of what i know on linux
<Dr_willis> You learn to install irssi first.. so you can chat while the rest of the system compiles...
<BluesKaj> wesley, sudo dpkg --configure -a'
 * syntaxerror55 is using irssi right now
<wesley> BluesKaj will that fix the missing parts?
<wesley> apt-get says a file named partial is missing
<adamonline46> Hello all.  Under 'system settings', when I click on 'Sharing', it locks up.  Does anyone know how I might resolve this?
<flaccid> adamonline46: desktop sharing or file sharing?
<adamonline46> flaccid: I suspect file sharing, it's under 'network & connectivity'...  Also, my file sharing's acting strange, I can't see remote samba shares unless I'm root...
<flaccid> !samba | adamonline46
<ubotu> adamonline46: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<flaccid> did you read that?
<Dr_willis> dont forget the books in the samba-doc package also....
<Lam_> in dolphin, there's a "convert to" button for image format conversions. what compression level is used for png?
<mboso> I just installed amarok 1.4.8 on a ubuntu gutsy box and to get mp3 support working I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras and manuall installed libxine1-ffmpeg_1.1.8-2ubuntu2~gutsy1_i386.deb but MP3s are still not play. What did I miss? (asked in #amarok but no one is home)
<adamonline46> flaccid: I've scanned that, verified I'm a valid SMB user... I did however learn that I can connect using smbclient at the command line as a regular user, just not from Dolphin...
<Dr_willis> ive had issues with dolphin and konqueror timing out instantly when accessing samba shares.
<Dr_willis> but then it started working..
<adamonline46> Dr_willis: That sounds like what's going on here, it fits... It just fixed itself, eh?  Dang lucky 8)
<flaccid> adamonline46: what does dolphin return?
<adamonline46> flaccid: It hangs at 'Loading directory...[0%              ]'
<adamonline46> No errors, persay
<BluesKaj> prolly setup the networkprinter , that's how samba found the path :)
<Dr_willis> adamonline46,  i normally use the samba fuse tools now a days
<flaccid> !bugs | adamonline46
<ubotu> adamonline46: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> report a bug i guess
<adamonline46> Dr_willis: I'll check that out... I figure since I can access the share from CLI, maybe I can mount a share and then access it from dolphin... Fuse allows mounting, configuring, etc; and is... a web interface? Is there a package?
<adamonline46> flaccid: Ooh, my first bug...  I'll check launchpad out too  :)
<flaccid> !info smb4k | adamonline46
<ubotu> adamonline46: smb4k: A Samba (SMB) share advanced browser for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1 (gutsy), package size 1788 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<flaccid> !info krusader | adamonline46
<ubotu> adamonline46: krusader: twin-panel (commander-style) file manager for KDE (and other desktops). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.80.0-1 (gutsy), package size 3102 kB, installed size 8736 kB
<Dr_willis> !find smbfuse
<flaccid> use those two to see whats going on kio wise with samba and if see if they work which would mean its a dolphin bug..
<ubotu> Package/file smbfuse does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> !find fusesmb
<ubotu> Found: fusesmb
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<flaccid> whats fusesmb?
<nonewmsgs> my kde resolution is all messed up but my xorg.conf file is right.  if i try to adjust it in the display properties it corrupts the xorg.conf file
<nonewmsgs> a new user has good resolution
<flaccid> what i hate about ubuntu ishow it reverts your workgroup/samba configuration all the time, its shites me big time
<Dr_willis> fuxesmb - lets you make a directlry, that basicially scans/accesss all the samba shares on the network
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  ive never seen it do that yet.
<flaccid> thats pretty cool
<flaccid> its been doing that to me for years. it either removes the workgroup directive from smb.conf or changes it to WORKGROUP
<flaccid> i assumed by gutsy it would be fixed but its not, so i should report a bug
<adamonline46> Dr_willis: Actually, I have SMB4k, and it halts as well...
<Dr_willis> smb4k is nice - i used to use it all the time.
<flaccid> sounds like a kio problem
<Dr_willis> but with the fusesmb thing. you can do it at login, and no need to mount individial shares.  and it can see machiens as they join the network
<adamonline46> Dr_willis: flaccid: I can see my workgroup name, get to a list of computers, and then it halts when i select one, regardless of which I choose... What's a kio problem mean?  Is it something else I could look at for a problem?
<nonewmsgs> my kde and gnome are both messed up at the same time.  usually only one breaks down at a time and i switch for a while
<ardchoille> !nickspam > MistaGee
<adamonline46> er, that's in smb4k
<flaccid> adamonline46: kio is the object that does the input output for that connection. you can check logs
<Dr_willis> look at the status bars whenya select a share.. Mine i saw '... timed out...' i think.
<adamonline46> Dr_willis: I've never seen it say 'timed out...'
<adamonline46> It just goes gray
<Dr_willis> it flashed so fast on me.. that i barelys aw it.. you may be having other issues.
<adamonline46> ahhh, I'll try again
<nonewmsgs> bah
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, how does the fusesmb work if samba is already installed on a system ?
<nonewmsgs> mistell
<flaccid> i thought fusesmb was a client not a server
<adamonline46> What does 'master browser' mean?
<BluesKaj> It's basically smbmount with a twist. Instead of mounting one Samba share at a time, you mount all workgroups, hosts and shares at once. Only when you're accessing a share a connection is made to the remote computer.
<flaccid> its the samba server that does the election for lan browser via nmb/smb
<adamonline46> In the tooltips in each of my shares, I see it says 'master browser Lyle', which is a machine on my network that doesn't do anything but host a share...
<flaccid> adamonline46: the master browser is the machine that gives out the list of computers and workgroups as the clients poll to it on the network
<adamonline46> flaccid: Oh my.  Could this perchance be my problem?  I don't know how it became the master! :O
<flaccid> adamonline46: step 1. check logs on both server and client and pastebin errors..
<adamonline46> I didn't even know I had a 'master'
<flaccid> the master browser or incorrect setting does not affect connection to a server
<adamonline46> flaccid: samba logs?  Are both client and server logs in '/var/log/samba'?
<adamonline46> flaccid: Okay, cool
<flaccid> i set my local server to be the master so it doesn't get confused
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> but election only affects browsing, not connection to a smb server
<adamonline46> flaccid: Hmm.  Exactly which logs am i looking at?  I see a lot, presumably from machines on the school lan, but none of them really have anything in them
<flaccid> well first you have a look on the server and then on the client. the smb.conf is usually configured to store a log per client based on their machine name (netbios) or IP
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  its a fancy 'client' i guess ya can say.
<flaccid> there is also a main log called smb.log as well or something also nmb.log or something
<flaccid> in terms of log on the client side, there isn't one iirc
<squidy> hello..  I've installed compiz in kubuntu and it's working well.. but when I try to run some videos like .avi or rmvb in kaffeine I just listen to audio but no image shows for me...
<Dr_willis> BluesKaj,  the user does 'fusesmb /home/username/Network' and all the samba network is browseable in that diretrory
<squidy> May you help me about that?
<mrtimbo> does my /home partition work for other distros too?
<flaccid> !info samba
<ubotu> samba: a LanManager-like file and printer server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.26a-1ubuntu2.3 (gutsy), package size 3751 kB, installed size 9212 kB
<flaccid> pretty crazy that samba is still optional...
<flaccid> newbies install kubuntu and they go i can't share files and then have no idea how to do it or why people cannot see their computer on the network
<Dr_willis> ubuntu takes the 'all servers are optional' security rules.. mentality i guess
<Dr_willis> actually i think the kde 'share folder' thing does auto instrall some of the bits
<flaccid> which is good, but the installer can include installation and configuration of samba, optionally
<mrtimbo> does my /home partition work for other distros too?
<jameswf-home> I was banned from ubuntu for questioning a nazi opp WOW
<Dr_willis> !ot | jameswf-home
<ubotu> jameswf-home: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> mrtimbo: yes. /home is pretty much a standard
<mrtimbo> with bsd is what i meant. sorry
<flaccid> mrtimbo: well /home exists in bsd as well. what do you mean by work?
<Dr_willis> with shareing /home on different disrtos. you can have user/owner/mermisson issues
<mrtimbo> like access my music n pix
<flaccid> samba is available on bsd as well yes
<mrtimbo> ok
<bmack> im having trouble installing fglrx i always get a xorg.conf error at startup and have to change fglrx back to vesa for it to boot up
<bmack> http://pastebin.ca/839602
<adamonline46> Dr_willis: flaccid: Phew!  Hehheh, finally, had to take the long way to get the log online... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50228/
<jameswf-home> kubuntu is apprised of thousands of apps whats off topic...
<flaccid> adamonline46: i guess huck (192.168.1.108) couldn't find service www . which usually means its trying to access www workgroup which doesn't exist
<scheisse20> holoh?
<scheisse20> hola
<adamonline46> flaccid: Actually, if you're referring to the last few lines, that was me trying to access a share called 'www' on that machine, but I had the wrong machine, there was no 'www' share :)
<scheisse20> ok
<flaccid> adamonline46: right then what are the errors occuring when you go to access?
<adamonline46> flaccid: On the server?  Lemme tail it...
<flaccid>  read_data: read failure for 4 bytes to client 192.168.1.108. Error = Connection reset by peer  and also the routing issue there perhaps..
<scheisse20> alguien habla español aquí?
<ardchoille> !es | scheisse20
<ubotu> scheisse20: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<scheisse20> thanks!! muchas gracias ;)
<Andresito> wanna chat? :O
<ardchoille> Andresito: This is a support channel for Kubuntu. Social chat in #kubuntu-offtopic
<Andresito> oh, i'm sorry, so sorry!!
<adamonline46> flaccid: Well, if I sign in at the CLI or as root in Dolphin, I get a standard 'connect to service as user xxxx', so it works normally.  If I try to connect as normal user, nothing gets logged...
<flaccid> adamonline46: right pastebin your smb.conf i will fix because im a legend :p
<adamonline46> flaccid: Isn't smb.conf only for the server?  I think this is a client issue...
<adamonline46> I have one that's super plain, lemme find what I copied it from...
<adamonline46> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/49767/
<flaccid> adamonline46: we don't know for sure yet, but i can tell you if there is a problem at least
<adamonline46> alright
<flaccid> that logs suggests networking but then that doesn't make sense if what you can connect as route? you should check your /etc/samba/smbusers map..
<flaccid> route=root
<Dr_willis> normally root is disabled i thought from samba logins
<adamonline46> flaccid: Well, the link above is the one that I'm using from my fileserver.  The error log I sent was from my CS server...
<adamonline46> flaccid: I have no /etc/samba/smbusers
<flaccid> adamonline46: well issue first is that you are using share mode, please read the samba guide and implement a proper smb.conf
<flaccid> share mode always will have issues and probably is why only root can access. to set up share mode correctly you have to do a lot more than what you have there..
<adamonline46> flaccid: Well all my other servers are using 'user' security.  Let me post you my smb.conf from one that I haven't modified to nothing as a result of troubleshooting this 8)
<flaccid> adamonline46: yes implmeent user mode security and user an smbusers map..
<flaccid> adamonline46: i will pastebin you mine and you can go from there
<Dr_willis> its a pastebin party!
<ardchoille> lol
<flaccid> i just wish kubuntu would do something about samba
<adamonline46> flaccid: Very well, I'll hold off on passing you what I have... I'll implement the one you give me and we'll go from there.
<flaccid> well here is mine atm. note how ubuntu has ripped out the workgroup and server strings! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50230/
<flaccid> maybe i should just get my master browser configuration
<mike_> knetworkmanager keeps promting me for a wep password ,i do not have one ,and so drops connection/
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright, cool.  I'll put it on and restart samba... I'm not clear on what smbusers.conf should have in it though; will that happen when i run with security = user?
<mike_> How can I dissable wep password?
<flaccid> um /etc/samba/smbusers maps samba users to shell users. eg. if they are the same you can do flaccid = flaccid for example
<flaccid> adamonline46: not my directives in here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50231/
<flaccid> not=note
<flaccid> adamonline46: so the important global directives are map to guest = Bad User, username map = /etc/samba/smbusers (security = user is a default). check config params with testparm
<arrrghhh> so i'm in user management, and after i do the administrator mode and put in a correct root pw, i still can't make any changes
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright.  What should I make 'server' in smb.conf? Er, waht's the line that it removed?
<flaccid> what do you mean
<flaccid> arrrghhh: thats common unfortunately
<arrrghhh> is it a kde bug?
<flaccid> either kde or kubuntu, not sure which
<flaccid> you could check if it exists in !bugs already
<arrrghhh> hrm
<arrrghhh> i'm sure it does
<adamonline46> flaccid: You said Ubuntu removed the 'server string'.  What should I put in that field?
<arrrghhh> what's the remedy/workaround?
<flaccid> adamonline46: anything, its a description, can just use %h like i have done which is the host
<arrrghhh> what's the remedy/workaround?  i kinda need to set my user to vboxusers so i can actually use virtualbox
<flaccid> arrrghhh: i don't know of one
<flaccid> set your user to vboxusers?
<Tallen> Is it correct to say the portion on the CommonQuestions regarding 64-bit is outdated?
<flaccid> you can add it via cli
<alesan> arrrghhh: I use root and virtualbox has no problems
<arrrghhh> alesan: you run virtualbox as root?
<adamonline46> arrrghhh: I had that same problem occasionally, installing kcontrol seemed to work better than the default settings manager... I dunno if that can lead to conflicts or not though.
<arrrghhh> yea...
<alesan> arrrghhh: actually, I run everything as root, I even login gaphically. some say it's a security hole and flame up
<arrrghhh> meh
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright, i testparmed, and restarted Samba... Lemme see if I can access it, at least from the machines I used to be able to 8)
<arrrghhh> it's your security hole, not mine
<arrrghhh> i'd rather not run things as root... that's the main issue i have with winodws
<arrrghhh> is UAC
<marx2k> hey whats a way to get KDE to switch to another desktop when you move your mouse to the edge of the screen?
<alesan> ok happy sudo then :)
<Dr_willis> UAC = Most annoying thing since... clippy!
<flaccid> arrrghhh: did you follow this exactly? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<flaccid> marx2k: ctrl + f2 etc..
<arrrghhh> UAC is what separates the stupid user from the core of the system
<arrrghhh> call it annoying call it what you will
<arrrghhh> linux provides a way around it, but it's there for a reason
<Dr_willis> its nost more buttons for them to click ok on.. befor they install their spyware-wrapped screensaver
<Dr_willis> :)
<marx2k> flaccid: well yeah.. but I want it to switch when the mouse pointer hits the edge of the screen
<flaccid> arrrghhh: the virtualbox guide details what you need to do user/group wise..
<arrrghhh> flaccid: that's for the OSE...
<flaccid> OSE ?
<marx2k> I think there might be a package that does it but I cant remember
<arrrghhh> open source edition
<alesan> arrrghhh: not that I am interestd too much, but can you expand UAC?
<arrrghhh> doesn't have usb support which i need
<Dr_willis> I see a Mouse-wheel changes desktops.. feture. but not sure ive seen a kde-change on edge of the desktop - option
<arrrghhh> alesan: what do you mean?
<alesan> what is the UAC achronym?
<arrrghhh> oh
<alesan> U=? A=? C=?
<flaccid> arrrghhh: still it advises what to do user/group wise that you need to do. or you could learn usermod command to add a user to the group yourself
<arrrghhh> user access control sorry
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright, I got your config installed and added the parms you requested I add.  I can still access the machine from CLI, but in Dolphin, can now not do my 'open as root' trick.
<flaccid> adamonline46: thats probably a good thing.
<alesan> dolphin is on of the most annoying things ever :)
<arrrghhh> flaccid: that's what i was trying to achieve with adding my user to the vboxusers group
<flaccid> arrrghhh: google add user to group and it will show you how to do it with usermod ..
<adamonline46> flaccid: Yes, but I still can't access my shares as a regular user, either
<flaccid> adamonline46: you need to advise why, i can't read minds or your logs remotely
<arrrghhh> yea, i was hoping for kde to have guis that worked... fark
<adamonline46> I'm almost certain it's client side, as even clicking 'mshome' yields nothing but a blank directory, unless I'm root
<adamonline46> flaccid: I don't know what will help.  I've looked into everything I can think of on my own :/
<flaccid> adamonline46: its pretty basic. you get the client to try to access the share, then you look at what was put in the log on the server..
<flaccid> if you still have timeouts or whatever, it has to be a client issue i guess
<adamonline46> But when my accessing fails, the logs show no change.  I don't think the request even gets out of the client...
<marx2k> HAH!! I found the answer to my question... if anyone else cares... Control Center/Window Behavior/Advanced/Active Desktop Borders is the setting that handles that :)
<flaccid> adamonline46: in that case you could check netstat to see the status of the tcp connection to see if its waiting or timing out or whatever instead of 'ESTABLISHED'
<adamonline46> Plus, I can access all the Samba shares on all 4 Linux machines from my WinXP box; but this lunux machine won't access the same shares through smbclient unless it's CLI or root (assuming root's not an invalid user)
<adamonline46> ah, netstat...
<flaccid> must be that one computer then adamonline46
<adamonline46> flaccid: Hehheh, that's what I figure :)  I just wish I knew what it could be... Netstat's a Win32 thing; since I'm not using the XP box as a client or server in this case, that won't really help...
<dsmith> alesan: Dolphin is annoying?
<flaccid> netstat is a unix thing adamonline46 that microsoft took via interix
<adamonline46> Hehheh, well, I can tell you've had enough of me for tonight, I can let you go 8)
<adamonline46> ooh
<dsmith> ballmer and his IP rights, phooeey!
<flaccid> netstat -a | grep -i TCP
<arrrghhh> well that was a pita
<arrrghhh> i really wish kde would just make guis that work... they're so nice when they do
<flaccid> arrrghhh: lol thats a contradicting statement
<arrrghhh> uh
<arrrghhh> no
<arrrghhh> i mean cli tools are great... but i don't want to memorize how to do everything with the gui
<ircleuser> hello has anyone seen pope1 around lately?
<flaccid> if kde's guis didn't work, i wouldn't be here. because 1 thing is failing doesn't disregard the whole desktop environment
<arrrghhh> and i'm never going to be able to get anyone to use linux if gui tools don't work right
<arrrghhh> well flaccid i wasn't disregarding the entire desktop
<arrrghhh> you blew my statement out of proportion
<flaccid> arrrghhh: this is 1 example. windows as well as all desktop environments have bugs at least this one you can look up.
<arrrghhh> certainly
<flaccid> you said you wish that kde would make guis that work. they do..
<ardchoille> Please take the Windows talk to another channel.
<arrrghhh> just seems like a simple thing that doesn't work
<ChangeNIck> lol
<ChangeNIck> Has anyone seen pope1?
<arrrghhh> just not all the time...
<flaccid> ardchoille: windows talk?
<arrrghhh> right
<dsmith> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * flaccid yawns
<arrrghhh> well that's why i came here
<arrrghhh> was kubuntu support
<marx2k> how incomplete is KDE4? Will it be totally not ready for release next month?
<arrrghhh> because i couldn't add my user to the group vboxusers
<adamonline46> flaccid: I think netstat shows something!  It has 3 TIME_WAIT statuses.  Two are from this machines IP to the gateway IP:netbios-ssn, and the third is from 'huck:55356' to 'huck:netbios-ssn.  (this machine with the problems is Huck)... Does that mean anything to you?
<flaccid> !kde4 | marx2k
<ubotu> marx2k: kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<marx2k> I was asking more for an opinion
<dsmith> yo mean KDE4 beta
<dsmith> heh
<adamonline46> flaccid: I'm thinking that maybe there is an IP conflict here.  Is there a way to get a new, different IP for Huck?
<flaccid> adamonline46: yep so you definately have a client or networking problem. there is no firewall on these boxes?
<flaccid> adamonline46: how did you create the ip conflict and where is the dhcp server
<adamonline46> At the moment, no.  Only the one on the router pointing to WAN
<the-erm> flaccid: I would guess that 1 is assigned via the dhcp, and the other one would be assigned statically.
<the-erm> Or ... 2 cards have the same mac address might do it.
<the-erm> But this is just a guess.
<marx2k> adamonline46: what does the command smbtree show?
<flaccid> the-erm: it can be set thousands of ways
<adamonline46> The DHCP server is a linksys router, which is connected to the cable modem.  however, I DID mess around with getting static IPs for the machines in my room, and used 192.168.1.108 as the test IP reservation.  I removed the IP reservation before I even tried starting with this networking stuff, though.  However, this computer (huck) is currently assigned to 192.168.1.108
<flaccid> adamonline46: so either set a dhcp server on the lan or set unique ips statically on each client
<adamonline46> marx2k: As near as I can tell, it shows every last share on the network, and every computer
<nonewmsgs> my kde is using the wrong rez for one user but display properties only corrupts the xorg.conf file.  other users are fine.  how can i fix this
<flaccid> adamonline46: yeah so bad networking. fix your networking by turning on the dhcp server and configuring it correctly then get each client to renew. some windows boxes will need reboot to get out of arp cache or reset arp cache on each box
<ChangeNIck> ahh where is a good channel for C programming
<CheGuevara> #c
<CheGuevara> suprisingly enough :P
<ChangeNIck> hehe thanks
<alesan> ##c actually :
<alesan> ##c actually :)
<CheGuevara> it redirects anyway :P
<adamonline46> flaccid: Well, I removed all the static IP settings I made a while ago... maybe I should restart the router (the lynksys), which is my DHCP server.  It should be configured with NO static settings currently... I'll make sure it's still doing DHCP
<marx2k> adamonline46: interesting. I hate dealing with smb.conf files myself. I use the gsambad utility to deal with it :) But when I got to the point where I couldnt handle it anymore and couldnt figure out what the error was, I made a backup of the current samba file on the problem machine and created a minimal samba config file  -- http://www.kmit.sk/~dany/article.php?story=2007033016443785
<flaccid> adamonline46: just remember there is no reason to set a static ip on a computer unless its a server.
<flaccid> marx2k: problem wasn't that.
<marx2k> Oh..
<adamonline46> flaccid: That's what I have, a file server, a web server, and a Counter-Strike: Source server...
<marx2k> I guess I am not sure of the actual problem :)
<adamonline46> marx2k: It was, a while back, before we figured out it wasn't 8)  But thank you
<marx2k> adamonline46: set it as dhcp on the server and set a static IP for it on the router for the mac address
<flaccid> adamonline46: then set them to static ip if you have to port forward to them which you do. just don't use the same ip on 2 computers lol
<flaccid> marx2k: nah they are servers they go static.
<marx2k> haha ok well Im just gonna go back to this PHP tutorial :)
<flaccid> you shouldn't even do static dhcp for them as thats a dependency that can create downtime..
<adamonline46> flaccid: Indeed!  I'm not even sure I was doing it properly in the first place, as I had figured I'd need to use the MAC address to bind the address to each machine, but there was no MAC address text field in the settings I was changing...
<adamonline46> marx2k: PHP  rules... GL!
<flaccid> adamonline46: yeah mac address is only used with dhcp to provide static dhcp to clients. yeah don't think normal linksys firmware supports that anyway
<flaccid> i have a linksys wrt54gl router flashed with dd-wrt linux firmware, but i still use my ubuntu server to provide dns and dhcp
<adamonline46> Oh yeah?  I would like to do that, but I don't think I could spare the investment in downtime
<flaccid> what downtime adamonline46?
<adamonline46> To configure a DHCP server with another one on the same network
<adamonline46> er, I tried that once a while back, and had nothing but problems for a couple days; finally ditched the idea...
<flaccid> adamonline46: you only run 1 on the same physical network (well usually). simply turn the other one off once the new one is up..
<flaccid> adamonline46: well there are common problems, but i'm happy to show you if you want
<adamonline46> Yeah, but I won't know it's up for sure! :O
<adamonline46> heheh
<adamonline46> well, I only need 1 nic to do that, right?
<flaccid> yeah you will, its called testing :)
<adamonline46> haha
<flaccid> yeah it just sits on my ubuntu dapper server eeeek
<flaccid> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<flaccid> i will pastebin my /etc/dhcpd.conf and thats really all you need
<adamonline46> well, if you want to show me, I'll post a notice on the CS Server MOTD to expect occasional downtime; unless the network will still function should I disable DHCP...?
<adamonline46> And I have to take a bio break, I'll BRB :)
<flaccid> there shouldn't be any downtime particularly because machines have a least time and only renew at end of lease..
<nonewmsgs> after loging into gnome my screen is brown with a mouse cursor and nothing else.  other users are unaffected
<flaccid> adamonline46: all you need to do is instal package dhcp and use something like this http://pastebin.ca/839673
<adamonline46> flaccid: What kind of changes do I need to do on the clients?
<flaccid> none
<adamonline46> oh nice
<flaccid> you are just changing dhcp server, so as long as you stop the other one after your start the new one, it should be fine as long as the config is right
<flaccid> and of course the server is running
<flaccid> there won't be downtime and if a dhcp is not available for a few seconds it won't matter
<adamonline46> lemme ask you a question about DNS... If I install a DNS server on the same machine, can I maintain just one 'hosts' file and have my machines search for hostnames on it?  Er, with only one NIC?
<flaccid> see in my pastebin, how there is an entry for lister... thats the notebook im on atm which of course has that static dhcp
<flaccid> adamonline46: it doesn't use a host file, it uses zones if you create dns zones, otherwise you can have it dns relay to your isp.
<flaccid> so its common for people to server a local domain name and then relay other lookups external
<adamonline46> alright, I'll stick with dhcp first...  That sounds like something else I'd like to do though
<adamonline46> Alright, I isntalled the package, let me check the syslog, it got an error when it started up
<Alonea> ok, I am trying to empty my recycle bin. it hasn't move from 0% in the progress dialog.
<adamonline46> flaccid: Ah, it says no subnet declaration...
<flaccid> there is one in my pastebin, you must of stuffed it syntactly
<adamonline46> flaccid: I didn't get the pastebin in yet 8)
<Alonea> I don't remember what to do when your recycle bin gets corrupted or whatever is wrong with it
<adamonline46> flaccid: Where do I find dhcpd.conf?
<flaccid> its /etc/dhcpd.conf
<biovore> isn't it in /etc/dhcpd.conf I think
<adamonline46> yup heheh, sorry, I'll figure the things out on my own from now on wehre it's shorter to type it into the terminal than IRC 8)
<se7en> Alonea: it happens here sometimes as well ... i cancle the process and rm the files in ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<Alonea> se7en: thanks. will try that
<Alonea> se7en: can I just delete the files folder?
<adamonline46> flaccid: How do I determine the correct settings for all the options, like domain-name and subnet?
<Tonren> Hello.  Has anyone encountered the keyboard issue I describe in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4044173 this thread?
<Alonea> se7en: er, I got an access denied and it stopped
<flaccid> adamonline46: thats up to you. domain-name can be anything and subnet thats your choice
<adamonline46> Oh okay.  So I can keep it at what the current router is, and not have to change all my forwards, perhaps...
<adamonline46> Speaking of which, is that okay? To maintain teh use of my Linksys router for forwarding?
<flaccid> this has nothing to do with routing or forwarding adamonline46
<flaccid> you are simply replacing the dhcp server which gives the relevant fields to clients
<flaccid> so they co-exist, just like they do at home here
<adamonline46> Alright, nice... Thanks for takin' the time to answer my n00b question, by the way 8)
<flaccid> np sir
<hikenboot> anyone know where I can find package wand needed for compiling xscreensaver
<Alonea> will try under kdesu dolphin and see if that works
<adamonline46> flaccid: Which option do I put the exterior dns servers under? Like, the request forwarding or whatnot...
<Alonea> note to self...having around 15 gigs in trash makes it freak out...
<flaccid> adamonline46: um i thought you were doing dhcp not dns
<flaccid> you only assign the dhcp server(s) in dhcpd.conf like option domain-name-servers 192.168.0.9, 203.12.160.35, 203.12.160.36, 4.2.2.1;
<adamonline46> Oh yeah, lols... Whoah... brain fart!
<flaccid> so in my case, it goes my local dns server, then two isps for fallback, then 4.2.2.1 for public fallback
<flaccid> only problem is i think windows does round robin in this case
<adamonline46> Oh okay, so since this is the DHCP server, how do I know what it's set to?  Can I declare it as a "host lister"?
<adamonline46> Er, assign itself to a static IP?
<flaccid> i don't get your question, there is no need for you to implement static dhcp. your servers will run on static not the dhcp server.
<flaccid> ignore all below # Static DHCP by mac in the pastebin..
<adamonline46> Oh okay, I can do that
<adamonline46> flaccid: So, with this being the DHCP server, how do I make my other servers static?  Also, this is my fileserver, too, if it could maintain a static IP that would be cool...
<flaccid> so you goto manual configuration from knetworkmanager to do that
<dsmith> whats a good ftp server for linux?
<flaccid> or edit /etc/network/interfaces . if they are set to static they won't poll dhcp server at all..
<CheGuevara> dsmith: proftpd
<flaccid> or vsftpd for something more simple
<CheGuevara> heh was about to say that
<dsmith> thx :)
<adamonline46> flaccid: Gotcha
<flaccid> sweet
<adamonline46> flaccid: Okay.  I think it's mostly set up, but... what are the option 'domain name' and 'domain name servers' for if this is only a dhcp server?
<flaccid> they are the domain name and dns server fields they give client
<flaccid> so you would set that to the ip of your router or your isps dns ips directly
<adamonline46> oooh, okay.  So the client knows how to set itself up when it joins my network 8)
<flaccid> for domain-name-servers
<adamonline46> Router sounds good...
<flaccid> set domain-name to anything... it doesn't have to be in global dns it could be adamonline.com
<flaccid> yeah thats what dhcp is. it gives the network settings to the client instead of static
<adamonline46> I'll set it to 'iwillhaxorjoobox.com' so I can disable WPA...
<flaccid> ah im not sure what this has to do with wpa. if you run wireless you still should be using wpa
<adamonline46> flaccid: hehheh, just kdiding... alright, here's where I'm at... I have the Linksys at 192.168.1.1.  What should I set this subnet to?  Would it be the same?
<flaccid> so subnet 192.168.1.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<flaccid> 192.168.1.0 is the subnet
<flaccid> ie. the .0
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright.  Should I re-declare the domain-name-servers inside that subnet?  And, what about 'broadcast address' and 'routers'? Would 'routers' get set to 192.168.1.1, the IP of my Linksys?
<adamonline46> flaccid: Lol, I'm starting to remember how bad I was failing the first time I tried this, haha... I just couldn't find layman's instructions for it 8)
<flaccid> um no domain-name-servers should be what we talked about before and  option broadcast-address 192.168.1.255; and option routers 192.168.1.1
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright, last question... Do you know what unit of measure is used in the time offset, and what it's offset from?  Or, even, just what Pacific Standard Time would be?
<flaccid> hmm good question, how many hours in front or behind gmt is that?
<adamonline46> PST is GMT - 8
<adamonline46> flaccid: Or, I can just ignore it ;)
<flaccid> option time-offset -28800
<flaccid> i think
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright, it's better than nothing :)  Okay, I tried starting the dhcp server, but it says 'No subnet declaration for restart (0.0.0.0) Please write a subnet declaration in dhcpd.conf for the network segment to which interface restart is attached'.  Any ideas?'
<flaccid> pastebin the dhcpd.conf and i'll correct the syntax
<adamonline46> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/839716
<adamonline46> Is that the right way to start the server?  I was in /etc and typed 'dhcpd start'
<flaccid> nope, you had a couple of errors and that probably won't work
<flaccid> use this: http://pastebin.ca/839720 and then do sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp restart
<adamonline46> flaccid: Oh, damn... hehheh... Alright, enlighten me 8)
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright, it started!  I disabled the linksys dhcp, gonna try and renew my address :)
<flaccid> adamonline46: you can do that by sudo dhclient eth0
<flaccid> on the client machine eth0 being the interface
<flaccid> actually thats probably not best. best to do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<flaccid> as dhclient will be sleeping in memory already
<adamonline46> Oh yeah?  Alright... Well, I got one from dhclient
<flaccid> yep will work still ok
<flaccid> then you can check ifconfig and /etc/resolf.conf and netstat -r
<adamonline46> Oh okay, I just did the networking restart 8)
<flaccid> i mean /etc/resolv.conf
<adamonline46> flaccid: resolv.conf says 'search llamanet.org \n nameserver 192.168.1.1
<flaccid> appears to be working fine if you can do both dns lookup and browser a site or whatever
<Alonea> does ark have a problem with rar files that are in parts?
<Alonea> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<homercycles> is there a way to keep NTFS partitions mounted? I have ntfs3g and ntfs-config installed but my C: drive isn't mounted on boot and I have to mount it as root all the time
<flaccid> !ntfs | homercycles
<ubotu> homercycles: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<adamonline46> flaccid: Yes, I can DNS lookup fine from within Firefox :D  Thanks a ton!
<homercycles> thanks flaccid
<flaccid> np
<adamonline46> flaccid: Haha, weird... I did 'dhclient' on the dhcpd machine, and it got bound to a different IP; but when I re-dhcliented from my other machine, it still got its IP from the original dhcpd machine's IP :)
<flaccid> ah yeah, you don't want to run dhclient on the the server, that sets it to dynamicac
<flaccid> you leave that as is as static. running dhclient manual does not check /etc/network/intefaces it just runs it direct on the specified interface
<adamonline46> flaccid: Crud.  What should I do to fix that?  As far as I know my interfaces file has been dhcp the whole time...
<flaccid> you said you ran it on the server which should be static..
<flaccid> so to restore what you had in /etc/network/interfaces you do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<adamonline46> flaccid: Yes, but I don't know how to make it static
<flaccid> goto manual configuration from knetworkmanager or edit /etc/network/interfaces
<adamonline46> manual please :)
<adamonline46> server has xfce on it
<adamonline46> Actually, doing 'networking restart' says 'ignoring unknown interface eth1', which is my main interface
<flaccid> adamonline46:  here is an example of setting one interface in interfaces: http://pastebin.ca/839735
<flaccid> check /etc/network/interfaces..
<adamonline46> flaccid: Ahh, that worked!  nice :)
<flaccid> is everything fixed now adamonline46?
<adamonline46> Now it's static! How nice :D
<adamonline46> Well, I don't think Samba is...
<yurimxpxman> how can I remove each path name listed in a file? (specifically, I'm using the `find` command with grep to get the list of files..)
<defmer> hi everyone
<flaccid> ok well im off to play et
<defmer> need to knwo if anyone seen this problem
<ScottG> defmer: which is that?
<flaccid> poverty, defmer?
<adamonline46> flaccid: In fact, running 'smbtree' says it can't fonnect to any of teh drives, and says 'at <external IP>'
<defmer> when I open the syste->preferences->appearance
<flaccid> adamonline46: pastebin smbtree then
<adamonline46> flaccid: But, I'll save that for later!  Thanks a lot, I'm sure happy to have some static IPs :)
<adamonline46> flaccid: Well, if you don't mind
<flaccid> ok
<defmer> non of the tabs work. all i can do is close and open the window
<defmer> well anyone?????????
<flaccid> defmer: appears not
<adamonline46> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/839745
<defmer> thanks for the thought. wish you all a grt new year
<flaccid> adamonline46: what ip is this 24.4.189.21 ?
<adamonline46> flaccid: 24.4.189.21 is my WAN IP
<flaccid> wtf is it trying that for each, weird
<adamonline46> yeah, totally...
<adamonline46> oooh you know what?
<flaccid> are the ips on these clients set to the local subnet?
<adamonline46> www.llamanet.org is the URL I use to access that
<flaccid> what do you mean
<adamonline46> maybe I should make the option domain name set to something other than that URL
<adamonline46> if you think that could be it...
<flaccid> um this is samba, not dhcp or dns. its actually netBT
<adamonline46> Oh okay
<flaccid> which box is HUCK ?
<adamonline46> Huck is the laptop with the Samba issues
<flaccid> is there the one you ran the command on?
<adamonline46> But he used to smbtree just fine, even with the samba issues
<flaccid> there=this
<adamonline46> flaccid: Yes
<flaccid> right and so ralph lyle etc. are ok in smb ?
<flaccid> from client perspective
<adamonline46> Well, I'll be!  It seems so
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> have you run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart on HUCK ?
<adamonline46> but, this is a new behavior for Huck, since the new dhcp...
<adamonline46> yes, to get a new IP to test the dhcp
<flaccid> lets not assume, lets fine the issue instead
<flaccid> ok what is result of this command host ralph and also ping ralph from huck
<flaccid> also result of arp -a on huck as well please
<adamonline46> interesting, ping works as expected (my hosts file is not configured on Huck yet, so I'm using IPs for these)
<flaccid> um thats not what i asked
<flaccid> NetBT works on hostnames via broadcast
<flaccid> you need to host ralph and ping ralph
<flaccid> not the ip
<flaccid> this is netBt resolution..
<adamonline46> oh okay, host ralph returns ralph.llamanet.org has address 24.4.4189.21
<adamonline46> ping ralph still works fine
<adamonline46> that's kind of unnerving; it seems to be accessable from the internet or something?
<flaccid> nah its appending dns suffix now
<flaccid> which is not resolvable by dns
<flaccid> the dnslookup is preceding nmblookup
<adamonline46> arp -a: ? (192.168.1.105) at 00:xx:xx:x;X:;X: [ether] on eth0 \n ? (192.168.1.1) at 00:04:xx:xx:xx [ether] on eth 0
<flaccid> wierd how you don't get this on the other machines. quick fix is to stop using the domain name directive with dhcp or make those resolvable
<flaccid> yeah thats ok for arp
<adamonline46> Make them resolvable, locally or at the dhcp server?
<flaccid> if you really do only have this problem on this machine, you could put ralph, lyle etc. in huck's host file
<adamonline46> Oh yeah?
<adamonline46> Alright, I'll give that a shot
<flaccid> resolvable by creating your own dns server or in /etc/hosts on the client machine
<adamonline46> I swear I just changed something that had an order of resolutions in it
<flaccid> yeah im looking for that file now
<flaccid> i can't remember its name on linux
<adamonline46> I think it was in smb.conf, dunno if that's important
<adamonline46> no wait
<adamonline46> something like innsometh.conf...
<flaccid> hmm thats not it
<flaccid> adamonline46: /etc/nsswitch.conf
<adamonline46> that's it
<flaccid> this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-391601.html
<flaccid> i think you want at least file wins first then the dns stuff last
<adamonline46> Yeah, I have files lmhosts wins dns winbind on Huck
<sakthian> what are the procedure to install *.tar.gz file in kubuntu
<flaccid> sakthian: depends what it is
<flaccid> adamonline46: um just make dns last then restart networking and also samba on that machine then try the smbtree again i guess
<flaccid> might fix the problem without any manual hosts
 * flaccid drinks guiness
<adamonline46> flaccid: I swapped my stock one back in, which has files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<flaccid> i guess only 7 hours till jan 1st here in sydney
<flaccid> im not familiar with those but sweet try it it looks like microsoft dns which is netbt bla
<adamonline46> restarted networking and samba..., and same problem
<sakthian> sorry that file is with .deb exten
<sakthian> skype-debian_1.4.0.118-1_i386.deb
<flaccid> could be stuck in arp cache but adamonline46
<flaccid> one second adamonline46
<flaccid> adamonline46: is this a gutsy box?
<adamonline46> flaccid: Yes, it is
<flaccid> sakthian: do you want to install via cli?
 * adamonline46 sips a fat tire
<sakthian> pls tell some procedure to install skype-debian_1.4.0.118-1_i386.deb in kubuntu
<Hirvinen> !skype
<sakthian> i cant get u,
<sakthian> what is that cli
<flaccid> adamonline46: whats the networks: value in there
<adamonline46> sakthian: I'm not certain, but if you've downloaded hte package, try 'dpkg'
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<flaccid> sakthian: sudo dpkg -l package.db
<adamonline46> flaccid: networks: files
<flaccid> !skype | sakthian
<ubotu> sakthian: please see above
<flaccid> oops
<flaccid> adamonline46: please try this for hosts: ..    hosts:          mdns files dns
<flaccid> make sure you have no extra hosts in /etc/hosts then restart computer and see. this will ensure all caches are cleared and force re-election - i can't remember all the commands sorry
<flaccid> adamonline46: i'll wait if you want
<sakthian> if i use sudo then error comming as No packages found matching skype-debian_1.4.0.118-1_i386.deb.
<adamonline46> is it normal to have 127.0.0.1 localhost AND 127.0.1.1 huck ?  Also I commented out all the ipvs stuff...
<adamonline46> er, ipv6*
<flaccid> sakthian: you have to be in the dir where the package. but if you read the above article, you don't need to use dpkg at all
<flaccid> adamonline46: thats fine, leave the ipv6 stuff in
<flaccid> sakthian: a sudo apt-get install skype after enabling the repos is fine
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright, restarting :)
<flaccid> cool
<adamonline46> Alright, I'm back in... Should I do anything besides go straight to smbtree?
<adamonline46> er, flaccid ^^
<flaccid> nah lets what that says
<flaccid> also note that if this doesn't work you can still access them in kde using the ip like smb://192.168.1.100
<flaccid> until you apply a fix as discussed, but maybe it will work heh
<adamonline46> flaccid: Yeah, it's still broken...
<flaccid> adamonline46: and you are sure the same thing does not happen on the other machines?
<flaccid> ie. you can do host huck and it returns internal ip?
<cptR3D> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<adamonline46> smbtree works nicely from the rest, yes, lemme try 'host huck'
<flaccid> do a host -v huck and pastebin the result for me please
<sakthian> by using this "sudo apt-get install skype" i cant able to install
<flaccid> actually that should fail, but obviously with smb its lookin up via mdns on those boxes...
<flaccid> sakthian: what does it return. you have to enable the repos first
<flaccid> sakthian: try reading the guide we posted
<cptR3D> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<flaccid> ah the wiki is outdated for skype sorry sakthian
<flaccid> !info skype
<ubotu> Package skype does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid> sakthian: it required medibuntu, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#head-a478d059cdacf2ecd6f2acf44e222b9df022581b
<adamonline46> flaccid: http://pastebin.ca/839774
<flaccid> sakthian: you could install manual like you did, you just need to be in the directory where the package is in konsole, then do dpkg -i ./skype-debian_1.4.0.118-1_i386.deb
<flaccid> sakthian: sorry sudo  dpkg -i ./skype-debian_1.4.0.118-1_i386.deb
<flaccid> adamonline46: did you restart networking with that machine, because its not trying your domain given from dhcpd. i would comment out the domain name option in dhcpd.conf and the restart dhcpd and renew on the client machine that has the problem, see if it fixes it without hosts
<flaccid> actually i got a feeling it might check smb.conf as client for resolve order hmm
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright, I've got something weird happening now on the dhcp server
<adamonline46> I removed the subnet name, and it won't start, saying 'No subnet declaration for eth0 (169.254.8.211) <~~ What is THAT?! heheh...
<sakthian> i got this error:dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<flaccid> adamonline46: you were not meant to remove subnet, only domain name
<flaccid> !adeptfix | sakthian
<ubotu> sakthian: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<adamonline46> flaccid: oops, that's for you ^^... Also, now when I do ifconfig, I see an extra 'device' listed, eth0:avah, with that same inet address listed
<flaccid> adamonline46:  thats avahi daemon which is ok
<sakthian> then
<adamonline46> flaccid: Also, eth1 is what I've been on the whole tiem... And syslog says eth1 had lost its link for a moment there; dhcpd still doesn't sstart tho...
<flaccid> link means that the iface went up and down for a second or cable unplugged, check your syntax for dhcpd.conf or show me
<sakthian> im using amd 64 system but so pls give some instruction accordin to that
<vit_> hola alguien sabe donde puedo bajar un manual para kubuntu?
<flaccid> i think we already did sakthian but i'll check
<flaccid> hooray for my isp
<adamonline46> http://pastebin.ca/839793
<adamonline46> flaccid: It's the same, but with domain name comented out
<flaccid> and what does sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart return?
<flaccid> i mean /etc/init.d/dhcp restart
<adamonline46> It tells me check the syslog, and wants me to wite a subnet declaration for the subnet where eth0 is attached...
<adamonline46> I think my NIC's tweaking out, syslog shows a bunch of connects/disconnects
<flaccid> sounds a bit hectic, that syntax is fine yeah..
<adamonline46> let me get eth0 plugged in and start using that
<flaccid> and dhcpd.conf does not define anything interface wise
<adamonline46> eth1 is an e1000, but only one cable I have even makes it show as linked
<flaccid> hmm possible that explains that other glitch if a packet didn't get through somewhere
<flaccid> but unlikely
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright, eth0 is up, eth 1 is down; more reliable connection... dhcp restared... lemme request an IP from huck
<flaccid> fair enough
<adamonline46> flaccid: There, huck renewed nicely 8)
<flaccid> ok samba check i guess now
<adamonline46> From huck, smbtree shows all the machines, but none are connectable; same issue
<adamonline46> * that's with the domain-name option commented out
<flaccid> adamonline46: pastebin /etc/resolv.conf on the client
<adamonline46> It simply has two lines, "search llamanet.org", and "nameserver 192.168.1.1"
<adamonline46> flaccid: Well, I added Jesus and Eunice to Hucks hosts, and smbtree works with those now...
<adamonline46> still flaws on hosts who aren't specified in /etc/hosts, though
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. what interesting names you have for your machines...
<adamonline46> Dr_willis: haha, thanks 8)
<Dr_willis> I just call mine 'Laptop' or "P900" or "Cow" (thats the gateway machine)
<Dr_willis> or "Oldjunk"
<adamonline46> Dr_willis: haha!  nice :)  Well, I kind of did the same... I mean, i labored over the names, and each one represents their mechanical counterpart... Eunice is an old PII, Huck's a Macbook, Ralph... Well, that was my first, and he just got a 'buddy' name... And Jesus used to be called God, but he's kind of been slowly going obsolete, so I had to downgrade the name...
<adamonline46> flaccid: Did you copy that /etc/resolv.conf, even though I didn't pastebin it?
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<flaccid> adamonline46: yeah thats problem. netbt lookup should be preceeding dns but yeah i'd just go with that fix for that one machine
<flaccid> well if all is good now then that will do heh :p
<adamonline46> Hmm
<adamonline46> well, I won't complain about using CLI samba; the gui forms still don't work...
<flaccid> what are gui forms
<flaccid> oh in kde, yeah i've given up on that kind of stuff. kubuntu is far behind a good samba implementation
<adamonline46> flaccid: er, I mean GUI applications; forms as in entities...
<flaccid> SWAT is far better... it actually works!
<adamonline46> hehheh
<yurimxpxman> what does "bye offset" mean?
<adamonline46> web-based, eh?
<adamonline46> 'byte ofset'?
<flaccid> well im going to play et now
<adamonline46> flaccid: Alright, I'll look into SWAT... What's et?
<adamonline46> flaccid: And, thank you so very much for all your help!  I really appreciate it!  It makes the 3 days of no responses worth it 8)
<flaccid> wolfenstein: enemy territory
<adamonline46> er, "3 days of struggling with the problem" is more appropriate
<adamonline46> flaccid: Ahh, got it.  Alright, well, have fun! Good night 8)
<flaccid> adamonline46: no problem adamonline46, appreciate your kind words. i guess im one of the more active helpers heh
<flaccid> happy ny heh
<adamonline46> flaccid: Indeed!  Ahh yes, you too!
<flaccid> coolio
 * flaccid goes to play et
 * adamonline46 waves by while dodging shrapnel
<adamonline46> !swat
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<arael83> hi
<ardchoille> !nickspam > Andresss
<ardchoille> Is it possible to turn a text document into an openoffice spreadsheet? I can't seem to find a way to import a text document into openoffice.org calc
<cptR3D> can someone help me change a video driver?
<mrtimbo_> I couldnt get kubuntu and pcbsd to dual boot :(
<Cam1223> where did every1 go?
<mrtimbo> bed?
<unix_infidel> new years eve most places in asia.  bout to be in most of europe.
<unix_infidel> americans are going to sleep.
<mrtimbo> it will be new years eve in 15 min here
<maduser> itsallready eve here
<Cam1223> new years is in like 20 hours
<unix_infidel> Cam1223: where you are.
<Cam1223> unix_infidel: where are you?
<unix_infidel> Cam1223: in the united states even geeks tend to sleep anywhere from 2-6am.
<unix_infidel> unless we hear the matrix calling...
<maduser> yeah
<Cam1223> lol im in the US too its not new years for another 20 hours
<Cam1223> the matrix is always calling
<maduser> take the red pill
<mrtimbo> 2-6? i get up at 5
<mrtimbo> lol
<unix_infidel> psh, i write my own tracer program :-P
<Cam1223> i evolved past sleeping and waking
<mrtimbo> right
<mrtimbo> someone needs some sleep lol
<Cam1223> who needs sleep
<Cam1223> ur either up or ur dead
<mrtimbo> I work to hard not to sleep
<Cam1223> one day we'll make that leap
<okto> anyone knows about a bug in amarok lyrics? if you manually edit lyrics, it won't refresh back
<dangaio> hello.  I installed kubuntu on my laptop.  When I go to the virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F1) my font size are very large.  How can I change that?
<ubuzztu> is it possible to boot kubuntu from a usb drive?
<unix_infidel> ubuzztu: yes, it's even possible to have your own portable virtual ubuntu installation.
<unix_infidel> but for flash drives, reading and writing a lot minimizes the life of the flash drive.
<ubuzztu> wubi?
<unix_infidel> so it's not recommended unless it's an emergency boot.
<okto> anyone?
<unix_infidel> psh, who needs amarok when you have mesk or even find + mplayer :-)
<dangaio> When I go to the virtual terminal (ctrl+alt+F1) my font size are very large.  It was fine with Feisty.  I had the vga statement in my grub menu.lst file but now, if I put it in there, it won't show any fonts...
<okto> but amrok offer lyrics, covers and stuff
<unix_infidel> dangaio: yea, linux is hit and miss like that.
<dangaio> unix_infidel: is there any way to fix this?
<okto> dangaio: i have the same problem, it was a bug in gutsy, you can find teh thread in ubuntu launchpad
<monteslu> use console in X :)
<unix_infidel> dangaio: what vga number did you throw in?
<unix_infidel> before the "ro" flag?
<dangaio> vga=0x317
<unix_infidel> dangaio: resolution on the screen?
<dangaio> 1280x800
<unix_infidel> depth?
<unix_infidel> 16 24 bit?
<dangaio> 24 bit
<unix_infidel> try 788
<unix_infidel> vga=788 ro blah blah.
<dangaio> Ok, I will try.
<dangaio> It will mean that I have to reboot.
<dangaio> brb.
<dangaio> unix_infidel, I try to go to the virtual terminal now (ctrl+alt+F1) and nothing, just a blinking cursor.
<unix_infidel> dangaio: press enter?
<dangaio> I did
<unix_infidel> whoops sorry 791
<unix_infidel> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Zombocom> I have the same problem as dangaio
<okto> dangaio: maybe its this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/129910
<okto> anyone knows about a bug in amarok lyrics? if you manually edit lyrics, it won't refresh back (hang)
<okto> in gutsy
<Zombocom> um
<Zombocom> vThe VirtualBox kernel driver is not accessible to the current user. Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdrv by adding them to the vboxusers groups. You will need to logout for the change to take effect..
<Zombocom> do I fix that
<Zombocom> wait
<Zombocom> I'm going to try something
<Zombocom> to fix it
<Zombocom> just tell me what the best idea is while i do it
<jtmoney> Zombocom: kdesu kwrite /etc/groups
<jtmoney> add your login name to the vboxusers group
<jtmoney> (i think, currently on a vista machine)
<Zombocom> it's blank
<jtmoney> do you see: vboxusers: ?
<Zombocom> no
<Zombocom> let me locate vboxusers
<jtmoney> maybe that's not the right file name
<Zombocom> yeah
<Zombocom> I don't see anything in the file
<jtmoney> okay, go to konsole
<jtmoney> type: locate group
<jtmoney> and locate groups
<jtmoney> to see which file it is that you need to modify
<Zombocom> I think it's /etc/group
<jtmoney> yeah, that's it
<Zombocom> thanks
<jtmoney> you'll probably have to log out for it to take effect
<Zombocom> yeah
<Zombocom> it says that in the error message
<Zombocom> so I assume that it's true
<Zombocom> lol
<dangaio> brb,
<fredde> hello
<dangaio> Unix_infidel, no go.
<dangaio> I think that I will  have to recompile the kernel with frame buffer support.
<yolaus2000> hola
<dangaio> saludos yolaus2000
<yolaus2000> hola
<yolaus2000> como tsas
<dangaio> ok.  trabajando
<yolaus2000> a chev y en q trabajas
<dangaio> oilfield.
<zouzhenhua> #bw
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> merry xmas!!!!
 * ActionParsnip woops
<llutz> ActionParsnip: slept well?
<ActionParsnip> yeah cos i'm on holiday since 22nd til 2nd Jan
<ActionParsnip> Booya!!
<kraut> moin
<camilla> Helo all early on NY eve. Can somone help me to manage my external USB storage. I cannot open it. And when I can i's only readable.
<pag> camilla, is it ntfs drive?
<ActionParsnip> camilla, is it powered on?
<xt828> my printer model isn't listed in the add printer wizard, what's the best move?
<xt828> i have a Lexmark 4300
<jussi01> xt828: go check linuxprinting.org
<xt828> cheers
<Jucato> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jucato> xt828: you can check out those links too ^^
<xt828> thanks
<bjoern_> hallo zusammen
<bjoern_> kennt sich einer mit Kubuntu aus
<jpatrick> !de | bjoern_
<ubotu> bjoern_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Lynoure> bjoern_: But if you ask in English, we can probably help you
<jpatrick> course :)
<bjoern_> kann mir keiner sagen wie das geht
<bjoern_> mit der Grafikkarte
<Tidus> quick question.  how would i go about installing KDE4 and NOT having a broken menu system?
<Tidus> when i follow the instructions posted here: http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php ... it dumps over half my kde3 menu entries into lost+found and officially annoys me
<stefan_> hi
<jpatrick> hello stefan_
<stefan_> :)
<wesley_> adept is crased and now is the database closed please help
<jpatrick> wesley_: have you tried "sudo apt-get install -f"
<Jucato> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jpatrick> Jucato: you lazy
<Jucato> :P
<wesley_> how can i install the best java from out the apt-get shell
<jpatrick> wesley_: install kubuntu-restricted-extras from multiverse
<jpatrick> wesley_: which will install a lot of things
<wesley_> install java from adept its crased
<jpatrick> wesley_: you've given you how to fix it
<wesley_> i had but evertime i try to install java from adept it crased
<jpatrick> wesley_: open the konsole and type: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<wesley_> i know that part i only needed the name from the packet
<bazhang> wesley_: crashed or just hung, doing nothing?
<wesley_> crased but i fixed it
<bazhang> aha
<romunov> laaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaame
<romunov> i have to reboot my pc to change mouse pointers
<romunov> that's even below windows...
<jussi01> romunov: you shouldnt...
<jussi01> maybe restart x...
<romunov> well that's what the message said
<romunov> yes, i have to restart kde
<romunov> but still, cmon
<romunov> i have programs working, i can't be restarting every 10 minutes
 * firecrotch begins burning Hardy alpha 2 disc
<firecrotch> This ought to be interesting
<knx_> happy new year
<bazhang> you too knx_
<thomas> ?
<jussi01> thomas: you need some help?
<thomas> no thank
<fabian> hi
<fabian> i've got a problem....i cant setup my network printer, when i enter the printer setup my computer takes about a minute and the the "add printer" function is disabled
<fabian> what can that be?
<nerian> Hi. Do you know a ebook reader plugin for firefox?
<nerian> I have been searching in google without succes
<nuxil> nerian, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1987
<noaXess> !pluto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pluto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> !find pluto
<ubotu> File pluto found in logwatch, openswan, strongswan
<emanuel> Does anybody know a gnucash-like software for KDE?
<velh0> i'm installing kubuntu 7.10 in my father's desktop, and it says there's a new version... is that true? i thought the last one was 7.10
<Bruno> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<velh0> i have a problem. a 500 GB disc refuses to mount in a fresh installed Kubuntu 7.10. how do i mount the disc?
<velh0> any help please??
<nuxil> velh0, sudo moun /dev/hdXY or sdXY /path
<nuxil> *mount'
<velh0> nuxil: what it's the real correct line?
<nuxil> velh0, depends what your disk is,, ide or sata/scsi
<velh0> the name of the disc is sdb1
<nuxil> example
<nuxil> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1
<velh0> so          sudo moun /dev/sdb1/path  ?
<velh0> ok
<ze_> hello nuxil
<ze_> nuxil i'm velh0, but i'm in the computer that doesn't mount the 500gb sata disc
<nuxil> ze_, what error?
<ze_> nuxil
<ze_> nuxil http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50252/
<nuxil> ze_, ntfs ?
<ze_> nuxil: yep
<nuxil> ok
<ze_> nuxil: but other ntfs discs are recognized
<nuxil> you should use ntfs-3g
<nuxil> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<nuxil> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 "-o force"
<nuxil> "-o force" you can force with if it complains
<ze_> nuxil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50254/  :(
<nuxil> no no dont use  " "
<nuxil> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1-o force
<nuxil> you get it.. without the " "
<ze_> nuxil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50255/     =S ...?
<nuxil> ze_, is the partition a dynamiclty one?
<nuxil> erm sry for bad englsih
<nuxil>  -o force << you missed a space
<nuxil>  /sdb1 -o force
<ze_> nuxil lol ok
<nuxil> also check that /media/sdb1 is created " the dir"
<ze_> FUSE mount point creation failed
<ze_> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 (PBELL_Sprint)
<nuxil> ze_, strange..
<ze_> nuxil> /media/sdb1 doesn't exist!
<nuxil> make it
<nuxil> sudo mkdir /media/sdb1
<nuxil> then try again.
<ze_> nuxil> done
<ze_> with   sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -o force?
<nuxil> yeas
<ze_> nothing appears so i guess everything is fine...
<ze_> an now?
<nuxil> df
<nuxil> to check
<ze_> df?
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> is it listed =?
<ze_> it is! :)
<nuxil> ;)
<ze_> nuxil: and it's mounted! THANK YOU!!!
<nuxil> now you have rw premision as root ro your ntfs drive.. be CAREFULE :p
<nuxil> Np
<noaXess> what do kubuntu users use for cennecting to a externals ipsec/vpn network?
<ze_> nuxil: rw permission, that's the idea ;)
<ze_> thanks so much
<fernando> alguem fala portugues ?
<ze_> fernando: sim
<fernando> blz
<fernando> tens como me ajudar?
<velh0> fernando: diz
<fernando> seguinte
<fernando> quero fazer dual boot
<jussi01> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fernando> xp e kubuntu 7.04
<velh0> fernando: eu sou o ze_ :)
<fernando> opa
<fernando> blz cara
<jussi01> fernando: and velh0 English in here please
<CrocoJet> hi all
<jussi01> Hi CrocoJet
<velh0> fernando: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<CrocoJet> I was making install of kubuntu and my network was not setup. Now after finished, how can I make updates ?
<jussi01> CrocoJet: how would you normally connect to the net?
<CrocoJet> jussi01: I have net working now .. my problem is know .. how to make updates ?
<jussi01> CrocoJet: start adept - fetch updates
<jussi01> CrocoJet: adeot is in the kmenu - system -adept
<CrocoJet> ok, let me try .. thanks
<jussi01> CrocoJet: how did it go?
<RickX> I have installed a kde theme which uses ice-wm decorations, but I can't find them in the window decorations menu. Does anyone have any idea what I might need to do?
<xushi> hi all
<xushi> i'm installing kubuntu on my pavilion dv9000. It has nvidia Geforce 8600M GS graphics card in it. I'm confused to which nvidia drivers i should install.. The normal one, or the "new" one>
<Juukamen> my guess, the new one
<Juukamen> anyone knows how to open up one port in "Firestarte" since i need it for kTorrent =)
<RickX> anyone know how to remove a style in kde?
<oreoandnapoleon> hello kubuntu - James here in the UK
<ubuntu> Salut =)
<oreoandnapoleon> how is everyone this NYE?
<oreoandnapoleon> does anyone else have problems with an older PC and not being able to power off correctly with kubuntu?
<oreoandnapoleon> I think it's something to do with ACPI
<pteague_work> anybody know why i'm getting the error message "ifdown: interface eth1 not configured" when i try to disconnect my wireless network?
<oreoandnapoleon> are you disconnecting your computer from the wireless network or disconnecting through the wireless network interface on another machine?
<oreoandnapoleon> thanks guys. I'll see you later
<velh0> how many GB of ram Kubuntu recognizes?
<velh0> how many GB of ram can Kubuntu recognize (i mean)?
<bazhang> depends on 32bit or 64bit
<velh0> bazhang: so, for 32 bit how much and for 64 bit how much?
<bazhang> velh0: how much do you have?
<velh0> bazhang: 2GB
<velh0> bazhang: i what to know how much CAN i have :)
<bazhang> velh0: then 32bit is fine; if you have more than 3GB iirc then 64 bit
<MPS> velh0: do u have a 32 or 64bit processor?
<pag> velh0 32bit recognises 2^32 adresses ( ~4GB ) and 64bit: 2^64 ( ~32 EB )
<MPS> bazhang: not 4GiB?
<bazhang> MPS: do you want me to google it? :}
<MPS> bazhang: nah. pag also thinks ~4GB :)
<velh0> bazhang: it's a core 2 duo, so i think its 64 bit. but i'm using kubuntu 32 bit, i don't now it 64bit it's a good choice
<bazhang> 64bit has no real value outside of being 'kewl'
<ubuntu> installiertes BS wiederherstellen
<bazhang> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<velh0> bazhang: i'm sorry i didn't understand
<velh0> bazhang: 'kewl'?
<bazhang> let me rephrase...64bit has no real value at this point in time
<velh0> bazhang: why? isn't it faster?
<pag> velh0, you won't notice much difference in everyday use
<nuxil> actualt. a 32 bit system supports  64GB and 64 system 128 GB mem
<bazhang> velh0: depends what you use it for
<bazhang> wow
<gatta> salve, posso entrare
<bazhang> spanish gatta?
<velh0> gatta: espanhol?
<Jucato> bazhang: italian actually. but he's gone
<bazhang> cheers Jucato
<Jucato> happy new year :)
<Sanne> bazhang: well... one advantage would be: the more people use 64bit now, the sooner it will be fully supported. There are people who do benefit from 64bit, and for those better overall support would be nice.
<bazhang> Sanne: in full agreement there :}
<Sanne> :)
<velh0> nuxil: i thought that depends in operative system. so any 64 bit OS supports 128GB of ram?
<nuxil> velh0, a linux kernel :) dunno about windows
<bazhang> thanks Jucato! and Happy New Year to you all the kubuntu'ers! so far so great!
<warren_> hi
<velh0> nuxil: vista 64bit recognize 128GB, at least in theory... :S
<warren_> when i insert a installation cd of a game kde mounts it as a audio cd
<warren_> how do i mount it as normal cd?
 * nuxil waits for the turkey do be done :D 
<slow-motion> hi
<jussi01> !hi | slow-motion
<ubotu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<tribaldata> Question : Anyone managed to get wireless manager to stop asking for rott password ?
<InCaPaCe> hi, i tired to install a plugin for xmms but when i do ./configure it gives me an error... configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***   so i installed glib but it doesn't work.. can you help me? (sorry for my english)
<InCaPaCe> *tried
<Sanne> InCaPaCe: can't you install the plugin from the repositories? Which one is it?
<nuxil> you need to install the glib dev pak if you are compiling
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year All ! and howdy :-)
<InCaPaCe> the glib dev pak ..
<Sanne> InCaPaCe: what is the name of the xmms plugin?
<InCaPaCe> singit
<ze_> nuxil, remember me? i can't acess the 500gb again... :(
<nuxil> lol.. what did you do now?
<ze_> nuxil i just restarted kubuntu...
<Sanne> InCaPaCe: install package xmms-singit with adept, synaptic, or from the command line with: sudo apt-get install xmms-singit
<nuxil> ze_, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media -o force
<nuxil> -> /media/sdb1
<InCaPaCe> Sanne: everytime that i must compile something it gives me the same error
<InCaPaCe> not only for this plugin
<ze_> nuxil it ok now :)
<nuxil> InCaPaCe, you are missing dev packages..
<nuxil> ze_, try to remember the command :P
<ze_> nuxil> but do i have to do this EVERYTIME i start kubuntu?
<nuxil> ze_, no nessesary
<nuxil> ze_, edit your fstab
<ze_> nuxil: how?
<Sanne> InCaPaCe: you should install from the repositories if the package exists. If you *must* compile, you need to install the development files for the library configure complains about, usually named lib<libname>-dev
<InCaPaCe> mm
<nuxil> ze_,  kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<InCaPaCe> ok i try with apt-cache search
<Sanne> InCaPaCe: for xmms-singit, you just need to enable the universe repository and do what I said. You can read about repositories here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<InCaPaCe> thx
<Sanne> you're welcome :)
<ze_> nuxil: wow! :| what shoulkd i do? now?
<nuxil> /dev/sdb1        /media/sdb1  ntfs-3g   defaults 0       0
<nuxil> put that inn
<nuxil> you might want to add ,umask=007,gid=46
<ze_> nuxil: should i enter those 2 lines in the bottom of fstab?
<nuxil> ze_, paste you fstab to pasebin
<nuxil> *pastebin
<ze_> nuxil: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50266/
<ze_> nuxil: what should i do?
<InCaPaCe> nothing to do
<nuxil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50267/
<nuxil> typo- > media/ssb1--> sdb1
<InCaPaCe> i can't understand which dev package i need..
<ze_> nuxil: yeah i noticed that ;)
<nuxil> anyway.. i have to go eat dinner :D
<InCaPaCe> dinner ? at 4.30? :S
<nuxil> no.. 1700.. but i have to go to my fokes to eat.
<ze_> maybe he's from another country ;)
<ze_> nuxil: should it work fine now?
<ze_> nuxil: if dont' i still can do     sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /media -o force[15:17] <nuxil> -> /media/sdb1             right?
<nuxil> i thibk so.. if not.. ther is only minor changes
<BluesKaj> mostly everyone here is from different countries
<nuxil> ze_, yes you can do that
<ze_> nuxil: thank you so much for your time, my friend
<ze_> nuxil: have a GREAT 15:34 dinner ;)
<karthikp_> Question: Why are images garbled up on akgregator?
<karthikp_> If there's a feed linking directly to an image, all I get is a screen full of unicode.
<BluesKaj> karthikp_, which images ?
<karthikp_> jpegs mostly, I'd say.
<karthikp_> (I think)
<BluesKaj> got a URL ?
<ze_> these Kubuntu aplets open all my folders with Dolphin. How can i make them open only with Konqueror?
<karthikp_> Sure. Try the reddit feed
<bmack> im trying to get my ati radeon 2600 hd vid card driver installed correctly. when i go into restricted drivers and enable the ati accel driver. after i boot up it gives me a error at startup about xorg.conf
<karthikp_> http://reddit.com/.rss
<bmack> so i have to edit fglrx back to vesa for me to boot up
<bmack> http://pastebin.ca/840168
<bmack> copy of my xorg.conf
<karthikp_> So, there are stories that link director to pics - marked as (pic)
<karthikp_> directly
<karthikp_> And these images fill the screen with unicode.
<karthikp_> At least that's what I think it is...
<BluesKaj> ze_, Open Konqueror>Settings>Configure Konqueror>File Associations>Inode>System Directory>Application Prefernce Order , move Konqueror to the top , click apply and ok
<ze_> BluesKaj: beautifull! thank you so so much
<ze_> BluesKaj: ho-ow, not done yet
<Daisuke-Ido> so no 8.04 LTS for kubuntu, eh?
<karthikp_> Aw. I should have never posted the reddit feed. Stop reading the feed and focus, people! :)
<ze_> BluesKaj: the applet "System Menu" (i think that's the name in english) stills open Dolphin as default :(
<karthikp> Any thoughts on Akgregator messing up pic-only links, then? Anyone?
<nnaushahi> i got labtec web cam... i m not able to see ? any fix
<BluesKaj> ze_, not sure but you may have to relogin
<ze_> BluesKaj: key, see ya ;)
<comx> Hey, I've got a question about flash player. I know theres not a PowerPC version so what would I use and how do I install it?
<ze_> BluesKaj : System Menu still opens only in Dolphin :(
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Ido: wow... finally got the news?
<ze_> BluesKaj : maybe it's a dolphin applet (?)
<rothchild> ze_ why don;t you just uninstall dolphin?
<BluesKaj> ze_, try it again , but sconfigure the konqueror system profile , then save it
* jpatrick changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Happy New Year everyone! | FAQ: http://wiki.kubuntu.org/CommonQuestions | Kubuntu CDs! https://shipit.kubuntu.org | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | OT in #kubuntu-offtopic please | KDE 4.0 RC2 Package & LiveCD http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php | Tutorials Day logs at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KubuntuTutorialsDay | The Flash plugin installation is currently broken.
<nosrednaekim> comx: I don't know about PPC....do x86 CHROOTs work with PPC
<comx> nosrednaekim: I think so...
<BluesKaj> ze_, naturally dolphin will open if you click on the icon , just edit the kmenu in kcontrol and delete it from the list , then save
<thadir> Good day all :) and for evry one in the more western continents Happy new year :)
<karthikp_> Eastern
<karthikp_> Westerns are the slowpokes
<karthikp_> :P
<ze_> BluesKaj: but i'm not opening dolphin. i'm not clicking in dolphin icon. i'm just using a KDE applet to easy acess my home folder, devides, etc, and i want to open them in Konqueror. I'm using an applet, not kmenu
<nosrednaekim> comx: then that is what you will probably have to do.,.. x86 firefox in a Chroot
<thadir> also good :). Hey a general question. I had some problems with me KDE X11 Mouse themes. Afther I installed one the whole mouse function kept crashing I reinstalled the Kubuntu seeing i didnt do eny thing special.. Eny one a idea what the couse could be?
<BluesKaj> does /Home show in the system menu applet
<ze_> BluesKaj: yes
<ze_> BluesKaj: i think i must edit that applet, but i don't now how, there is no option
<BluesKaj> ze_, you have to save the konquer file management profile in konq settings after making the change \
<ze_> the changes are maded
<ze_> BluesKaj: and they work well wen i'm opening a disc drive
<Daisuke-Ido> nosrednaekim: i've been away for the past couple weeks or so, been swamped with holiday stuff and getting ready to go back to school
<nosrednaekim> Daisuke-Ido: ah... then yeah... that seems the to be the way its going to be
<ze_> BluesKaj: when i open a disc drive it opens Konqueror now, that it's fine now
<ze_> BluesKaj: but the OTHER applet is opening Dolphin instead
<BluesKaj> ze_, what about Home folder
<ze_> BluesKaj: what about it? i'm sorry, didn't get the question...
<BluesKaj> what opens the Home Folder , Konq or Dolphin ?
<tomahaK> Pressing "Administrator Mode" button in Gutsy Kubuntu does NOTHING? Any idea?
<ze_> BluesKaj: dolphin
<ze_> BluesKaj: also the same with the recicle bin applet :(
<ze_> BluesKaj: ey! working fine now!
<BluesKaj> ze_, make sure all instances of dolphin are closed , do the konqueror instruction again and make sure you have only that konq open and no others , then in konq settings ,"configure view profiles" , choose the konq "file management" and save it .
<ze_> BluesKaj: you mentioned Inode>System Directory, but you forgot to mention Inode>Directory also
<ze_> BluesKaj: it's working fine now
<ze_> BluesKaj: thank you VERY MUCH for the teaching :)
<BluesKaj> inode system
<BluesKaj> np :)
<Dr_willis> Better then a sharp stick in the Inode!
<Dr_willis> I hate it when a Dolphin gets a hold of my Inode!
<Dr_willis> :P
 * Dr_willis has had too much sugar today.
<Dr_willis> what does the I in Inode stand for anyway?
<BluesKaj> konq is a bitch to setup due to the number options
<BluesKaj> \of
<tomahaK> Boys... Any Idea: Administrator Mode buttons in "System Settings" on my Gutsy don't work. Known bug?
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis,Inodes : http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-unixlinux-filesystem-inodes.html
<Dr_willis> Ive heard others mention it befor tomahaK
<BluesKaj> :) I'll be yer real interested too
<tomahaK> where couldn't find anything on the web
<Dr_willis> tomahaK,  heard people in here asking about them.
<Dr_willis> they seem to be working for me just fine however
<Dr_willis> you could try running the config tools with kdesu, or some other Sudo way
<tomahaK> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> I do have my system set up a bit insecure. :) my user dosent have to use his sudo password.
<Dr_willis> You proberly dont want to try that.
<BluesKaj> Dr_willis, sometimes the !adeptfix instruction commands work , but it takes a relogin
<bazhang> happy new year to you all!
<mani213> i have a problem with my packet manager
<Mr_Sonoma> is there a reason that when i connect my flash drive it doesnt get automatically mounted in gutsy? seems like it used to in fiesty
<mani213> when i download a file it says canot commit or something and an erorr has ocured
<mani213> what sould i do to fix it?
<bmack> how can i manually install the fglrx driver for ati?
<bmack> besides useing restricted drivers
<karthikp> Is there any reason ksysguard cannot display my GPU temperature (as shown by nvidia-settings)?
<BluesKaj> bmack, you have to disable the restricted driver first , then install the new driver from the ati site if that's the one you want to use.
<bmack> how do i disable the restriced driver
<bmack> err
<bmack> stupid question
<BluesKaj> bmack , system settings/advanced
<karthikp> Can I 'add' a sensor to the localhost in ksysguard so that it shows my GPU temperature?
<BluesKaj> admin mode , bmack
<karthikp> Or as a newbie, should I be vehemently discouraged from having such impure thoughts about my kubuntu install?
<BluesKaj> GPU ?
<karthikp> GeForce 6800
<karthikp> (Nividia)
<bmack> i get a error in xorg.conf at bootup saying there is no fglrx driver installed so i have to change it to vesa in xorg.conf so that means it isnt installed right
<bmack> or its disabled
<karthikp> (Nvidia, I mean)
<BluesKaj> ok, it's always best to avoid initials and acronyms here, not all are gamerz or familiar with those phrases.
<karthikp> Uh...GPU0 should theoretically be the sensor for the graphics card, right?
<BluesKaj> bmack, was the restricted driver enabled when you were booting up ?
<bmack> no
<bmack> or yes
<bmack> it was
<karthikp> Just like CPU0 is for the sensor for the chip...
<BluesKaj> well bmack , use admin mode and enable the restricted driver first before trying the ati proprietary driver
<Cynnic> i've got a wireless networking problem with a default kubuntu 7.10 install, knetworkmanager won't load so i can set up WPA.. anyone here know where i can go for help?
<karthikp> Okie. I quit.
<bmack> how come my restricted drivers option is gone from system settings > advanced
<BluesKaj> bmack, once you do that, reboot
<BluesKaj> admin mode ?
<BluesKaj> gone or just greyed out ?
<bmack> DISABLED_MODULES="fglrx"
<bmack> there is no restriced drivers option
<BluesKaj> monitor &display /hardware ...what driver is listed ?
<bmack> vesa
<bmack> for both
<camilla> Hello! happy New Year Cam someone help me with the external drive. I've tryed everything. Checked the disk in Windows.
<bmack> i have ati radeon hd 2600
<Dr_willis> camilla,  help ya with what.. and what exactly have you tried.
<BluesKaj> bmack, open adept and in the searchbar type ' fglrx ' then look for the restricted driver in the list , prolly near the bottom
<camilla> I tried with; ntfs, kdisc, gksu gparted
<bmack> none are installed
<BluesKaj> or better still choose the 'fglrx kernel source' and the 'xorg-driver-fglrx'
<BluesKaj> bmack, also search for restricted driver , to see if you have one available for your card
<Cynnic> can anyone point me to where i can find help with networkmanager?
<camilla> and entered a mountingpoint and set it to ntfs write
<bmack> ok
<bmack> does this install the same driver from the ati site
<camilla> I google and found some scrips but I' such a noob
<camilla> I'm not sure how to enter them
<BluesKaj> bmack, no , it will install the driver from the repositories, that hardware detection has determined will work with your card .
<Dr_willis> camilla,  ok.. whats your fstab entry for the disk In question?
<bmack> ok nothing for restricted
<bmack> and i installed the other 2
<camilla>  /dev/sdb1
<bmack> is that it?
<BluesKaj> bmack, ok reboot
<bmack> ok
<Dr_willis> camilla,  whats the whole fstab line then for that device
<camilla> was that what you asked for?
<camilla> Ok File system table
<Dr_willis> - /etc/fstab line for the sdb1 device :)
<bmack> in monitor settings it still says vesa for both
<BluesKaj> bmack, look in sys/settings/advanced
<BluesKaj> ok, gotta go push some snow for 30 mins or so , BBL.
<camilla>  /dev/sdb1   ntfs-3g  /media/%2extern
 * genii sips a coffee and thinks about not shovelling snow
<camilla>  /dev/sdb1   ntfs-3g  /media/%2extern
<Dr_willis> well why is there a %2 in there - is the first question....
<genii> space
<camilla> I'm not sure how to get the info. you need.
<Dr_willis> Looks like the fstab entry is slightly wrong
<camilla> %2 I dont know
<Dr_willis> and in the wrong order
<Dr_willis> /dev/hda5 /media/winstorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<genii> Dr_willis: I notice this is happening when System Settings area is used to define mounts, weird crap is inserted to the fstab
<camilla> That was wath happened it was given to me, kinda of.'
<Dr_willis> This is why i always edit mine manually. :)
<Dr_willis> camilla,  i would do a 'sudo nano /etc/fstab' and fix the fstab line
<Dr_willis> using mine as an example
<camilla> I will know how to soon, me too..
<Dr_willis> /dev/sdb1  /media/extern  ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Dr_willis> i THINK would be your correct line.
<Dr_willis> and the /media/extern dir MUST exist befor mounting
<Dr_willis> You may want touse a better name then extern
<camilla> Now what:-)
<genii> camilla: Do you have more than 1 external storage you use? If so I recommend to use uuid instead of sda sdb or so on
<camilla> Can I delet them now? And star over?
<camilla> I'll try to paste the text, but the pastebin accuse me of spamming
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50275/
<kyron> Ahoy, how does one `enable` "Restricted Drivers" using the console (attempting to install nvidia drivers...the wiki is brilliant enough to ASSume that we always have a GUI...especially for graphic driver installation O_o )
<jhutchins> kyron: There should be someone around who can answer that one, be patient.
<genii> camilla: Is this disk sdb1 or sdf1 ?
<jhutchins> BluesKaj? Dr_willis?
<kyron> jhutchins, hehe, thanks, that's why I am here ;)
<camilla> I think it's both
<camilla> I tried so many times
<camilla> The disk is unmounted and removed now
<genii> hmm
<camilla> I reinstalled so many times now, I crashen one thing or the other. But now everything else I use to crash is stable. and I manages to make the external harddrive work before :_)
<kyron> jhutchins, well...an alternative is to tell how to launch `System Settings` from the command line (remote X available here)
<kyron> oh...lovely systemsettings
<genii> camilla: Put in front of lines 15 and 16 a #, then in line 17, make it only /media/Extern    instead of /media/%2Extern
<genii> camilla: Then do ctrl-x and choose Y to save the file, Enter or Return key to choose same name for the file
<camilla> Sorry I'm such a noob. Shoud I start in Kate or something, I cannot edit in terminal window
<genii> camilla: Yes, you are right now in the editor called nano in fact
<camilla> Yees and are I able to cut and paste ?
<genii> camilla: You do not need to cut and paste anything. Just use the arrow keys on the keyboard to go to the lines which in the pastebin are lines 15 and 16. Go to far left side of these lines then hit shift-3 to make a #
<genii> camilla: After you make these two # at the start of lines 15 and i6, go with the arrow keys to the last line and then put the cursor at the E of Extern then hit the Backspace key twice
<camilla> Ok I'm on it now :-)
<genii> camilla: Then continue as instructed, eg: ctrl-x  then choose Y to save file, Enter or Return key for same name as before to save the file as
<camilla> It' done thx
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50278/
<camilla> I'll restart now
<Dragonath> there's about 3 different kernels available for load in my grub, should I just remove entries for older versions? will it break something?
<genii> camilla: Good, that is how it is supposed to look now.
<genii> camilla: camillaNo restart needed
<genii> 'bah
<camilla> Ok
<genii> camilla: Make sure now that /media/Extern exists
<kaotrix> ./kick selene
<kaotrix> lmao
<camilla> It exist
<kaotrix> in my pants?
<genii> camilla: Does the directory have a lage E and not a small e ?
<ardchoille> !ot | kaotrix
<ubotu> kaotrix: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<NickPresta> Dragonath, it's usually best to keep one previous version in case something breaks with the version you're using. You can remove the older versions if you want but then you will have no fallback if something breaks.
<camilla> Its a  /  infront should I remove it?
<Dragonath> ok, thanks
<genii> camilla: camillaNo
<kaotrix> stfu ardchoille
<camilla> It is still assigned  /media/%2extern
<genii> camilla: No, there should be a / there do not do anything to try and alter that
<NickPresta> lol
<camilla> I see it when I hover abov the folder
<genii> camilla: Thats fine, don't mind what it says there.
 * Dragonath reboots and hopes that nothing breaks
<genii> camilla: in konsole, do:  sudo mount -o remount -a
<genii> camilla: And then see if it gives messages or not, etc
<BluesKaj> kyron,  if you're at the TTY , sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-source
<camilla> Should I plugg in the drive
<genii> camilla: Yes
<camilla> Ok her we go
<camilla> It says its not supported, I'll will wait a minute then try again
<camilla> And paste the result
<Dragonath> argh
<genii> camilla: Something about UID or such?
<Dragonath> how do I replace this - OpenGL version string: 1.4 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.1) - with something more to do with ATI?
<Dragonath> and have it remain even if I reboot the PC
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50280/
<camilla> But when I try to mount it it says that I'm not allowed to mount
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, pastebin your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...then we can edit
<genii> camilla: Ah, OK. Please report result of the command:  mount
<nuxil> so sudo first :p
<genii> camilla: To pastebin please
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50282/
<Dragonath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50283/
<genii> camilla: The mount command tells us the drive is not mounted as far as the system thinks. So you should be able to just do:    mount /media/Extern
<camilla> Then it says that only root can mount.
<nuxil> i tould ya.. sudo first :p
<genii> camilla: In this case then use sudo before the mount command
<genii> nuxil: Yup
<camilla> Ok
<genii> nuxil: Though for just reporting in what is mounted, user issuing mount works
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50285/
<nuxil> normaly yes
<BluesKaj> Dragonath, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<nuxil> camilla, your missing that dir
<ardchoille> !away | tribaldata
<ubotu> tribaldata: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<nuxil> camilla, sudo mkdir /media/extern or what ever
<genii> camilla: You fibbed to me when I asked if the directory of /media/Extern   existed :)
<Dragonath> BluesKaj: thanks
<kanton> buenas tardes
<camilla> it does
<camilla> :-)
<genii> camilla: Remember I asked about large E small e etc etc
<camilla> But it is /Extern
<nuxil> camilla, is it a windows disk ?
<camilla> yes
<genii> camilla: do: mkdir /media/Extern
<genii> camilla: do: sudo mkdir /media/Extern
<genii> rather
<nuxil> camilla, use mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/xxx /media/Extern
<nuxil> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/xxx /media/Extern -o force
<genii> nuxil: I sense her issue is that /Extern is not same as /media/Extern
<nuxil> heh
<neg> hi guys
<ardchoille> Looks to me like /media/Extern doesn't exist, as per the error
<nuxil> ho
<genii> ardchoille: Exactly
<neg> can i ask you a question?
<ardchoille> neg: Sure
<nuxil> neg, ask
<neg> i have a problem
<nuxil> dont we all :)
<neg> i configured connection to internet throught br2684ctl
<camilla> Ok wait
<neg> and it works
<neg> but konqueror dont see it
<neg> it always says that any site is unreacheble
<neg> but  ping irc kopete and other work
<pag> neg, I'd blame it on knetworkmanager.
<nuxil> neg, IS br2684ctl eth0 ?
<neg> no its nas0
<nuxil> bridge?
<neg> i use winmodem
<neg> on connexant chip
<nuxil> neg, just trie to .. ifconfig eth0 down.. i have about the same issue if my eth0 is up and my inet is on eth2
<nuxil> neg, if you have some network on eth0. you might want to masquerade with iptables :)
<ardchoille> camilla: Are you aware that Linux is case-sensitive?  /media/extern is not the same as /media/Extern
<kyron> blackflag, thanks for the tip but the problem that the drivers were "restricted"...in any case, I went through the procedure using a remote X session ;)
<neg_> sorry
<neg_> i hanged out
<neg_> so if i will remove networkmanager problem will gone?
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50289/
<camilla> I just want to get rid of all the folders and be able to start over again
<kristjan_> how to downgrade a package?
<pag> neg_, can't guarantee... give it a shot?
<neg_> sorry english is't my native. what means give it a shot?
<ardchoille> camilla: You need to replace /dev/xxx with the actual device (ie /dev/sda1 or /dev/hda1, etc)
<nuxil> neg, it means give it a try
<pag> neg_, it means "try it"
<camilla> I did
<neg_> ^)
<nuxil> ;)
<neg_> thanks
<genii> camilla: Still you have to create yet the folder of /media/Extern.So:   sudo mkdir /media/Extern
<neg_> i'll
<camilla> After a couple of tries :-)
<ardchoille> camilla: Ah, you did, ok good
<genii> camilla: Then make sure that the file browser is also not looking at that folder when you try to do the mount command
<nuxil> neg, install network-config
<neg_> oh yes it's
<neg_> i just quited knetworkmanager
<neg_> thanks a lot
<pag> np :)
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50290/
<camilla> Now it says that the folder exist
<nuxil> lol..
<nuxil> sorry
<ardchoille> camilla: Yes, because you created it earlier. You don't need to create the folder each time
<camilla> No browser looking
<genii> camilla: Also make sure that the command prompt is not inside of that folder too. For now to do:  cd ~                          should work
<camilla> Sorry I confused the messages.
<genii> camilla: Then now if sdf is the correct drive to mount, the fstab entry should be good, and then can do:   sudo mount /media/Extern
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50293/
<camilla> Now it shows thats the /dev/sdf1 (Extern hårddisk) is the drive
<genii> camilla: Please put to pastebin the result of the command:     sudo fdisk -l
<genii> camilla: Because it may be that sdf is not the correct drive in this case, but another like sdb
 * genii sips his coffee and thinks about uuids
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50294/
<BluesKaj> gents/ladies , I was chastised for suggesting the use of the "cat" command when trying to find out what the CPU speed is , for example ," cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep MHz " ...what is a safer/better alternative ?
<camilla> (Extern hårddisk) is the drivers name
<genii> camilla: sdf1 IS correct.It is saying now something is busy. So either you have some file browser looking at /media/Extern or you are in the directory of /media/Extern with the command prompt, or else more remotely, there is a file check happening to /dev/sdf or something of this sort
<camilla> I.ll terminate everything. And redo the command
<camilla> Now skim crached :-)
<genii> camilla: First to make sure it is not already mounted somehow, to do: sudo umount /media/Extern                        it may be that the previous time when force was used it worked to make the computer think it was mounted even though at that time the directory did not exist
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<genii> camilla: That is not a proper URL for pastebin
<camilla> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50295/
<camilla> Sorry
<sd132> man, I wish my monitor driver supported my native resoloution for my monitor
<quaternary> Hi
<quaternary> Ive been just upgrading to feisty and an error occured and the upgrader crashed. What should I do to repair the damage?
<zibrah3ed> have you used automatix
<hdevalence> How do I configure muti-monitors without X going on the fritz?
<quaternary> ive used adept manager
<genii> camilla: I apologise for lag, work called me away fr a bit
<genii> bah, they left already
<zibrah3ed> quaternary: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
 * genii sips his coffee
<quaternary> It 'thinks' it is feisty already, but it crashed on 61% of the installation process
<camilla> Thanks guys it works.
<camilla> I restarted and its there :D
<genii> camilla: Good
<matthew> I just installed kubuntu 7.10 but how can i make the wireless connect?
<genii> camilla: Do you use more than 1 external storage?
<matthew> My wireless adapter was working fine in the previous version.
<comx> matthew: What wirless adapter do you have?
<matthew> comx.. i don't know.. let me do an lspci
<matthew> comx: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<CrocoJet> how can I check if I have jre installed ?
<quaternary> aptitude show packagename?
<CrocoJet> I came from Fedora distro .. so little lost with .deb package
<Schuenemann> CrocoJet, type java -version
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<CrocoJet> thanks
<camilla> No, exept a 1G Mp3 player flsh
<camilla> flsh
<comx> matthew: Ok well you should just be able to go and slect the wireless network to join if it's working. If not I really can't help
<camilla> It should be FLASH :)
<matthew> another question--how can i get updates?  I don't see the usual update thingy on the lower right.
<Dr_willis> i alwsya just do a..
<genii> camilla: I ask because the hard disk may not always be seen as the disk sdf if you have some other usb thing which has storage plugged in. One day it may be sdf another day it may be seen as sdg or some other letter.
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get  upgrade
<genii> camilla: The best solution in these cases is to use the disk UUID instead of the /dev/sdf1    name
<camilla> Ok thats intresting. and how do I ..
<camilla> Make that happen?
<genii> camilla: To find the UUID, to do: blkid|grep sdf1
<matthew> sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade  basically said nothing to be done..
<matthew> This is not accurate.. it's a fresh install from CD
<genii> camilla: Then you will have a line something like: /dev/sdf1: UUID="9a7ed732-eda0-20dd-24bf-68e341ce0fbd" TYPE="ntfs"
<Dr_willis> heh. I removed all the uuids from, my fstabs. :)
<Dr_willis> You could mount it by label also.
<camilla>   /dev/sdf1: TYPE="ntfs"
<matthew> Wow.. 7.10 is just really buggy... isn't it..
<genii> camilla: What you would take from here is the part: UUID=9a7ed732-eda0-20dd-24bf-68e341ce0fbd             <--note no quotes in this         and then put that in the /etc/fstab for where it now has /dev/sdf1
<Dr_willis> That seems odd.. The UUID for my NTFS disks is much shorter.
<genii> camilla: So blkid|grep sdf1  gives no UUID?
<comx> matthew: I found it that way so I kept the LTS version. runing on my computers.
<Dr_willis> In my case it gives -->  /dev/hda1: UUID="C4CF0DF4CF0C50C" LABEL="XPBoot" TYPE="ntfs"
<genii> Dr_willis: The length varies, I*'ve noticed
<Dr_willis> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<camilla> Nope
<Dr_willis> thats.. odd :)
<matthew> comx: ok.. so i might need to return to the previous version (that's what you mean by LTS somehow?)
<camilla> But the drive is busy copying my musik to the disk
<genii> camilla: OK, so we cannot in this case substitute the UUID for sdf1, unfortunately.
<comx> matthew: I doubt, But if things are working better then it shoulden't be turned down. I use the LTS version on Mac iBook because the new ones not to great on it
<matthew> comx: ok.. well, let me try fixing things a bit.. I cannot get updates for some reason.. let me reboot and see if that does anything.
<genii> camilla: The next thing would be to make an fstab entry for the other usb storage you use, and if it has a uuid to use that in it's fstab entry.
<Dr_willis> Cool. I can use labels :) i reber how. example fstab entry with Labels
<Dr_willis> LABEL="XPBoot" /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<comx> matthew: Ok see what it does.
<makuseru> is there anyway to get the old version of Gaim, before it was Pidgin?
<BluesKaj> googletalk not working in pidgin ?
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj, sometimes it doesn't for me
<Raspberry> google talk works.. you have to change the server (default) from gmail.com to talk.google.com
<camilla> The small mp3 player is always recognized
<BluesKaj> ahha
<AdamB> Hi, i'm having problems getting the virtualbox kernel module to work, I'm running hardy .
<Dr_willis> AdamB,  check #Ubuntu+1 id say..
<AdamB> Dr_willis: ok thanks
<SatManUK> happy new year all and hears to continued support and exciting developments in 2008 - starting i guess with kde4
<SatManUK> thanks for all your support in 2007
<AdamB> ok ubuntu+1 seems to be a ghosttown >.>
<AdamB> anyone running hardy and got virtualbox to work properly?
<Dr_willis> AdamB,  best bet would be to check the Hardy forums.
<bmack> ok i just installed ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run, and when i try to open "ati catalyst control center" the little loading icons comes up but the options dont
<bmack> and when i drag windows its slow
<Dr_willis> id check that its actually using the new ati drivers.. You did reboot after installing them? or at least restarted X ?
<genii> camilla: //back
<genii> bah
 * genii checks his caffeine intake
<camilla> 20% left of the copying :-)
<AdamB_> ok no luck on the forums, so before i post a message on the fourms, i'll explain the exact problem in hope that someone will save me : P
<camilla> Ahh coffie I will make some..
<genii> camilla: I do not think it matters for finding the UUID if it is copying or not... so it just seems the drive does not have one in this instance
<AdamB_> i'm trying to compile the kernel modules for virtualbox as the ones in the repos don't match my current kernel and don't work, when i try to compile them i get up to about 30ish percent then get "run make oldconfig && make prepare on kernel src"
<AdamB_> i try that and i just kill my kernel sources and have to reinstall them till they work again
<MilitantPotato> Does anyone know why dolphin crashes every time I try to change the View Properties and apply them to all folders?
<MilitantPotato> If it doesn't crash, it doesn't remember the change to detailed view in any directory
<Dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Dr_willis> :) one of the reasns i chaneged back to Konqueror
<MilitantPotato> Ok cool, if it's common I'll go back aswell
<camilla> I think I saw it before, let me try aagain
<BluesKaj> Dolphin doesn't do much for me either , dunno why , but i can't see any advantages to it
<Dr_willis> its Purtier! and more USer Friendly - due to its lack of features!
<Dr_willis> :)
<MilitantPotato> Lack of features is an understatement
<BluesKaj> hehe :)
<bmack> hey Blueskaj i got the fglrx driver installed just now when i scroll long pages its slow and when i drag windows its slow :s
<BonesolTeraDyne> MilitantPotato: I'll agree with that.
<MilitantPotato> It's like gnome but overdone
<Dr_willis> underdone?
<MilitantPotato> Way to simple
 * Dr_willis is UnderWhelmed
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> and it has loads of Special Defects
<BluesKaj> bmack, did you install the ATI proprietary driver or the default restricted one in system settings ?
<bmack> the one from the website
<bmack> the installer
<MilitantPotato> bmack: pages in firefox?
<bmack> yes
<MilitantPotato> Yea, that's a feature included in the drivers
<BluesKaj> the ATI driver site ?
<MilitantPotato> turn off Compiz
<bmack> ati-driver-installer-8.443.1-x86.x86_64.run
<bmack> how do i turn off compiz
<MilitantPotato> Compiz + the ATI drivers from their site makes video output break and firefox cause xorg to use 100% usage and lag.
<BluesKaj> bmack,, that driver is prolly exprimental
<MilitantPotato> It is and showing it.
<bmack> so i should use the one in rescricted drivers
<BluesKaj> which grafix card again bmack ?
<bmack> when booted back it said the driver was in use
<bmack> ati radeon hd 2600
<zipper> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BluesKaj> bmack, you have a more recent and hier end card than i have , but I had nothing but probs with the drivers from the STI site ...so I went with the default restricted one.
<bmack> i see
<BluesKaj> ATI site
<bmack> how can i reinstall all of this
<BluesKaj> bmack, hang on for a sec
<bmack> well when i installed the default was set to VESA
<bmack> you mean that one?
<rohan> anyone having problems with frostwire in gutsy? i'm having strange behaviour in the search dialog
<rohan> i can't type "Artist" in audio search at all.. pointer automatically goes back to "Title" field
<rohan> i don't have compiz installed
<BluesKaj> bmack, scroll down til you find the uninstall instructions, https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.40.4-inst.html
<bmack> ok
<BluesKaj> no bmack , the fglrx driver you installed previously is the one you want
<enry> goodbye, happy new year!!
<MilitantPotato> Dr_willis: Thanks, I think that fixed my last issue i've had with KDE :
<bmack> ok so now just re-enable it in restricted drivers?
<BluesKaj> no patience !
<bmack> BluesKaj you still here?
<bmack> http://www.pastebin.ca/840368
<bmack> im getting that error at startup
<Tommy22> hey guys
<bmack> i have to edit xorg.conf and change fglrx back to vesa in order to boot
<Tommy22> there was a program to change the resoution of the screen immediatly ... not in the xorg.conf file,  this program allowed me to dynamically change the resolution while working
<bmack> http://www.pastebin.ca/840372 is a copy of my xorg.conf
<Tommy22> does anyone of you know its name?
<Tommy22> I can't recall it
<ardchoille> Tommy22: xrandr ?
<Tommy22> ardchoille, maybe ... lemme search for it in the repos
<jussi01> Tommy22: I dont think its in the repos yet.
<Tommy22> ardchoille, nope, it's been an other programm,  but xrandr seems to be very interesting,  it could give me a good start in solving the problem
<Tommy22> jussi01, it was already installed by default
<Tommy22> Question:
<jussi01> Tommy22: displayconfig-gtk ?
<jussi01> !info displayconfig-gtk
<ubotu> displayconfig-gtk: Simple tool to change xserver settings. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.7 (gutsy), package size 48 kB, installed size 604 kB
<subopt> Where can i find the detailed package listings for Gutsy and Dapper?
<ardchoille> Tommy22: Maybe krandtray
<Tommy22> what could be the reason, why my screen was able to show  1024x768 when I installed Gutsy Gibbon,  it also worked the following weeks,  and since about 5 days,  I can only show 800x600 ?
<jussi01> subopt: archive.ubuntu.com
<Tommy22> I already edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to only show 1024x768 but it still comes up with 800x600
<Tommy22> ardchoille, thx I will search for krandtray
<Tommy22> jussi01, same goes for you,  thank you, I search for it
<ardchoille> Tommy22: Sorry, it's krandrtray and you may have it already.
<Tommy22> great, thats it
<Tommy22> but why doesn't it offer anything higher than 800x600 ?
<Tommy22> I realldy do not have any clue
<Tommy22> it worked in the past
<ardchoille> Tommy22: After editing xorg.conf, did you restart X?
<Tommy22> ardchoille, for sure
<ardchoille> ok
<Tommy22> I did a complete restart of the system
<Tommy22> but the problem came BEFORE editing xorg.conf
<ardchoille> That'll do it :)
<Tommy22> so again:
<Tommy22> after installing Gutsy,  1024x768 worked
<subopt> jussi01: Does that mean that the package versions are the same across ubuntu7, kubuntu7, xubuntu7, etc?
<Tommy22> from one day to the other, I got a resolution of only 800x600
<sep1318> subopt: they should be, the repos are the same. the only differences between the three is the default desktop environment
<jussi01> subopt: correct - all the packages are available to all of them
<subopt> sep1318: thanks
<subopt> jussi01: thanks
<sep1318> np, subopt
<jussi01> subopt: just the package on the disk are different
<sep1318> true
<ardchoille> subopt: And, are you aware that it's not a good idea to mix packages from different releases (Dapper, Edgy, Feisty, Gutsy, etc)?
<lokos> hi
<subopt> ardchoille: No, but i'm not trying to do that. Just trying to get the version numbers of all the Python related stuff, so i can know which release of Kubuntu to install. From this discussion it sounds like i can get the Kubuntu version info from the Ubuntu package listings. Do i have that right?
<lokos> can some1 help me ?
<lokos> ?
<sep1318> subopt: what versions are you torn between using?
<lokos> i can't create a proper torrent with createtorrent
<lokos> it says "it's not a bencoded file"
<zipper> Whats the easiest way to change the looks of default kde?
<martijn81> lokos: use KTorrent then
<lokos> ktorrent is gui :/
<martijn81> zipper: by going into kcontrol
<martijn81> lokos: i know, hehe
<subopt> I'm leaning towards v7 of Kubuntu. It looks like it comes default w/Python2.5, and has PyQt4, too. I'd like to stick w/straight Debian, but i can't get any of the Python add-ons to install to Python2.5; they all compile/configure to Edge's default (Python2.4).
<logd> hi could some1 help me setting up a wifi ad-hoc connection betwen  pcs ?
<jussi01> subopt: 7.? there is 7.04 feisty fawn and 7.10 gutsy gibbon
<subopt> jussi01: Guess i meant gibbon. Heron's the bleeding edge, right?
<sep1318> subopt: yeah. gutsy has python 2.5.1 (i just checked)
<sep1318> and a lot of addons you can install. bindings for stuff, etc in the repos
<subopt> sep1318: Guess i'll go w/that, unless i can figure out how to fix Debian/Edge.
<zipper> martijn81, ...and?
<zipper> martijn81, i know i need to install a package to get themes, but cant remember which one =/
<W8TAH> hi folks -- im trying to view the following page http://www.wkyc.com/video/weather/live/local_radar.aspx
<W8TAH> its aksing for a plugin x-mplayer2
<W8TAH> but i tired sudo apt-get install x-mplayer2 and it said it dont know what that is
<ardchoille> zipper: kdeartwork is a package with a lot of themes. Also you can search the repos for specific themes.
<W8TAH> im in firefox
<ardchoille> W8TAH: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<W8TAH> ardchoille: thank you -- happy new year
<zipper> ardchoille, ah, thanks
<ardchoille> W8TAH: yw
<ardchoille> zipper: yw
<W8TAH> !jre
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<jpatrick> anyone know why irssi gives me this for certain channels? even ones I join: http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=we10cz2.png ?
<ardchoille> jpatrick: I use irssi, what are you referring to? The numbers (Act:blah) at the bottom?
<zipper> Trying to install a theme, getting this error: "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" - What package could i be missing?
<jpatrick> ardchoille: the blank channel window
<marcondes> mdmd
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Not sure. Is this a new theme?
<jpatrick> ardchoille: it's the mithru theme, but even /join brings up blanks, or just opens and then closes
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Oh, wow, not sure. Perhaps the good folks in #irssi can help ?
<jpatrick> ardchoille: don't think I can even join there
<BluesKaj> jpatrick, so which client are you using now ?
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Did this happen after switching themes?
<jpatrick> ardchoille: yep, failed, just opened window and closed
<jpatrick> ardchoille: happened since I added more channels to autojoin
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: irssi
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: just autojoining works for some
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> hmm, gonna try it
<jpatrick> ardchoille: I going to rm my config and try again
<ardchoille> jpatrick: Don't rm it, just rename it in case you need it later
<jpatrick> hmm, too late
<jpatrick> not ;)
<jpatrick> brb
<patrick__> ardchoille: hmm, same, even with default
<Tomasu[BAF]> does anyone know how to set the "bit rate" via knetworkmanager? it seems to always set 24Mb when both the adapter and ap can and will do 54Mb
<ardchoille> jpatrick: I've never seen that before
<jpatrick_> ardchoille: we've got it: Cannot join to channel #xubuntu-es (You have joined to too many channels)
<ardchoille> jpatrick_: aha
<jpatrick_> pity
<ardchoille> jpatrick_: Glad you got it sorted.
<jpatrick_> ardchoille: kinda, I need those channels ;;)
<kubuntunewbie> !info telnet
<ubotu> telnet: The telnet client. In component main, is standard. Version 0.17-35ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 64 kB, installed size 184 kB
<kubuntunewbie> whats the name of kubuntu's built in telnet client?
<kubuntunewbie> i wanna get up on it
<kubuntunewbie> telnet rulez
<genii> I'm pretty sure the bot just told you the name is "telnet"
<Yorokobi> kubuntunewbie, um ... telnet at the command prompt courtesy of Konsole.
<kubuntunewbie> yes, it did but i dont know where to find it or how to load it because im dumb/new
<Schuenemann> just type telnet at konsole
<kubuntunewbie> ohhh, thats easy.
<kubuntunewbie> thanks
<Voyage_>  how do i configure gallery2 with fastcgi is there a howto
<BluesKaj> ok, back ...no more snow for a while, i hope
<girolamo> !italiano
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kubuntunewbie> u sniffin that powda
<Yorokobi> BluesKaj, wanna come and shovel the snow off my driveway? I think there's only 1.5cm of ice to chip through :)
 * Dr_willis wakes up
<Dr_willis> 1.5cm! thats like... err...  10 Ft!
<Dr_willis> :)
 * Dr_willis moved the decimal point too far.
<Yorokobi> yep
<girolamo> buon anno a tutti
<Yorokobi> c
<NickPresta> Where would be the best place to report a problem with a package (missing dependency)? Should I file a bug in LP or should I ask in #MOTU?
<bmack> hey BluesKaj im still haveing trouble installing the ati accel. driver in restricted drivers at boot i get this error http://www.pastebin.ca/840368
<yuriy> NickPresta: first file a bug in LP
<bmack> http://www.pastebin.ca/840372 is my xorg.conf
<NickPresta> yuriy, well, I'm not even sure it's a bug. Perhaps I'm missing something. I installed xcdroast (sudo apt-get install xcdroast). It wanted to install `cdda2wav` and `xcdroast`. Okay, did that. I start up xcdroast and I get an error about missing `icedax` and some missing libraries. I had to install icedax to fix it. Shouldn't icedax be a dependency of xcdroast?
<yuriy> probably
<yuriy> you could ask in MOTU as well i guess
<NickPresta> okay
<Voyage_> iam the only user on ubuntu. am i the root?
<bmack> how do i run .deb files
<aske> bmack » with "dpkg -I *.deb" command
<bmack> ok
<aske> dpkg -i *.deb
<BluesKaj> bmack, try this tutorial ,use "Method 1"..it should solve your driver install prob
<BluesKaj> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/110698-ati-video-card-install-guide.html
<bmack> ok
<kirk> hey ppl
<kirk> anyone here?
<jussi01> yep
<kirk> maybe i could get some advice...
<kirk> i upgraded to 7.10, and now no kind of videos will play
<kirk> well they play, the sound is fine, but the picture is scrambled
<jussi01> kirk: hmmm, are you using compiz/beryl
<jussi01> ?
<kirk> no, fresh install
<Dr_willis> Ive seen some issues on that with nvidia cards.
<jussi01> kirk: video card?
<kirk> same system i was using before, no changes were made, i just upgraded
<kirk> i dont know what kind of video card is in there
<kirk> but its the same one that played everything before
<Dr_willis> well if its an ati or nvidia card - you proberly should install the proper ati, or nvidia drivers..
<Dr_willis> the output of 'lspci' shoud give some clues on what video card it has.
<mahasamoot> the run command dialog stinks, is there some way to make it more like a terminal?
<Dr_willis> why not use a terminal?
<kirk_> i have no idea how to install the proper drivers
<Dr_willis> like YaKuake (i think)
<Dr_willis> !find yakuake
<ubotu> Found: yakuake
<ardchoille> kirk_: Find out what kind of video card it is and then visit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_willis> kirk,  well you need to figure out what card ya got first..  You could just run that restricted-manager tool (i forget where its at in the menus) it may tell you and auto0get the drivers
<ardchoille> yakuake is nice
<kirk_> how do u see what kind of video card u have
<BluesKaj> kirk_,check for video card, in the konsole : lspci | grep video
<kirk_> ty
<mahasamoot> Dr_willis: I do, but some times I want to run a command and have it go away again... I guess you're right yahuake, might be the best way
<kirk_> that command had no output
<Dr_willis> mahasamoot,  i think theres a command line applet or 2 you can put in the panel also
<ardchoille> kirk_: lspci | grep VGA
<nilom> hola
<nilom> c'è qualcuno?
<nilom> salve a tutti!!!
<mahasamoot> Dr_willis: that sounds perfect
<jussi01> !es | nilom
<ubotu> nilom: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<kirk_> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<ardchoille> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nilom> ah ok
<nilom> it's ok
<ardchoille> !ati | kirk_
<ubotu> kirk_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mahasamoot> Dr_willis: what's the best way to find pannel applets?
<jussi01> mahasamoot: why not just run the command with a trailing & ?
<nilom> there is some people that can help me????
<ardchoille> nilom: Help with what?
<nilom> i have the problem with my wi fi
<Dr_willis> mahasamoot,  fire up the package manager and search. :) a lot are allready isntalled.
<nilom> a*
<Dr_willis> mahasamoot,  right click on the panel, add applet...
<mahasamoot> jussi01: sometimes they give a constent stream of data to the terminal, that I don't want
<ardchoille> !wifi | nilom
<ubotu> nilom: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jussi01> mahasamoot: try running a progeam with a trailing "&"
 * BluesKaj edits the video texr commands 
<jussi01> ie. konqueror &
<nilom> but...no i have to load the wpa_supplicant but i dont know how!!!!
<mahasamoot> jussi01: yes, that's a good tip, thanks... but some programs still send a consant stream of messages making the terminal unusable after that
<jussi01> mahasamoot: it shouldnt. it should just run in the background then
<Dr_willis> it depends on the program
<Dr_willis> and if its using stdout, or stderr, and other things
<ardchoille> jussi01: Try kmail &
<Dr_willis> and yes. with the right options/piping you can send all output to Null. :)
<jussi01> hmmm
<jussi01> My apologies, that will keep it running after closing the terminal.
<mahasamoot> azureus & > /dev/null
<mahasamoot> ?
<Dr_willis> try it and see
<mahasamoot> Dr_willis: good point :-)
<kirk_> arrggg.
<kirk_> okay, my video card is VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200]
<kirk_> how would one go about getting videos to play?
<Dr_willis> You proberly should install the fglrx drivers, Its possible its a dri issue makeing them not play properly
<Dr_willis> I have a x200m in my laptop. it works. :)
<kirk_> lol... english please
<kirk_> flgrx drivers
<kirk_> lost me
<MilitantPotato> kirk enable restricted drivers yet?
<nuxil> o.0
<kirk_> no...
<MilitantPotato> it's in K menu>System Settings, advanced tab
<kirk_> betcha thats it
<MilitantPotato> no idea, but that's one way to go about installing ATI's drivers (fglrx)
<MilitantPotato> I'd check to make sure your video card is supported
<MilitantPotato> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kirk_> video card worked perfect on 7.04
<kirk_> enabled ati driver in restricted driver list, brb needs restart
<kirk_> thanks
<MilitantPotato> gl
<Novell> how do I rebuild the kubuntu kernel properly ? I've tried getting the linux-source but couldn't get it compiled like the stock one from packages
<Schuenemann> I have wine 0.9.33 and I see there is 0.9.41 available. Shouldn't it warn me about the update?
<BluesKaj_> the update is ok , but it seems abit buggy ...having a few more crashes than usual on some apps on wine
<matthew> What package contains aclocal ?
<matthew> Is there a way to find out?
<matthew> I need to know what to install to get it.
<Schuenemann> BluesKaj_, I haven't seen any update for a while
<Sanne> matthew: on packages.ubuntu.com in section "Search the contents of packages"
<MilitantPotato> !info aclocal
<ubotu> Package aclocal does not exist in gutsy
<Sanne> matthew: you can search for files and will get the packages that provide it
<MilitantPotato> hmm
<MilitantPotato> I'm on wine 9.52
<Sanne> matthew: but it seems there's no aclocal on *ubuntu, it might be specific to another distro. What is it supposed to do?
<MilitantPotato> http://nixdoc.net/man-pages/Linux/aclocal.1.html
<combinio> i've just reinstall my kub-7.04 and can't install Flashplugin-nonfree cuz "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" :/
<Sanne> ahh! matthew, you need autoconf. You seem to want to compile something. So you need also build-essential, might also pull in autoconf.
<combinio> can someone help, pls ? :}
<Perseid> Hi all. I'm trying to get the NVIdia drivers installed on gutsy but I don't see te new Restricted Drivers Manager.
<Tm_T> !nvidia | Perseid
<ubotu> Perseid: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<combinio> ** i formatted only "/" partiotion. "/home" has NOT been touched
<Tm_T> !flash | combinio
<ubotu> combinio: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Schuenemann> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<combinio> Tm_T: ok, will try that now...
<Tm_T> combinio: see both messages
<slow-motion> schon mal guten rutsch und frohes neues jahr
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: Gnash is <3
<combinio> Tm_T: in second message all is explained - thanks Tm_T :))
<Schuenemann> what does <3 mean?
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: it's a heart
<Schuenemann> Tm_T, and what do you mean it's a heart?
<BluesKaj> combinio, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397...this might work
<combinio> BluesKaj: yeap, ubotu also showed me that way. hope it will be usefull ;P
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: I sorta like/love it
<Schuenemann> Tm_T, ahh... how is its development?
<Schuenemann> I mean the progress
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: no idea, I like it, because I don't have to see any flash, I'm happy
<Schuenemann> hah
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: "For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/"
<matthew> Sanne: ok.. installed build-essential, but aclocal is still not there that i can see..
<Schuenemann> Tm_T, I'd rather hear it from a user
<Tm_T> Schuenemann: well don't listen to me then
<Schuenemann> I won't
<Sanne> matthew: then you would also need package automake
<Sanne> matthew: what do you want to compile, btw?
<matthew> Sanne: yes.. finally.. thanks!
<matthew> Sanne: It's the Glest source from svn.. on sourceforge
<Sanne> matthew: you're welcome
<matthew> Sanne: This is a game that there really should be a package for.. it's owesome.
<Sanne> matthew: ok, just making sure you don't compile something that can be installed via a package
 * Sanne goes looking
<jussi01> !find glest
<ubotu> Package/file glest does not exist in gutsy
<jussi01> well then...
<Schuenemann> something that requires code compiling can't be good
<Schuenemann> it's evil
<combinio> how can i check what crashes my *.deb auto instalation ? it looks it doesn't work. everytime when i'm trying to install *.deb package it crashes ://
<Sanne> matthew: looks very nice, good luck with compiling
<combinio> ater INSTALL PACKAGE command the window just disappear after second and nothing happened ?!
<combinio> can't install anything ?! :///
<nuxil> open a terminal
<Schuenemann> matthew, it's beautiful
<nuxil> type dpkg --configure -a
<combinio> nuxil: done
<nuxil> combinio, you know that *.deb means all files right?
<combinio> nuxil: hhmm... let's see was it helpful :P
<combinio> nuxil: yeap i know - i mean ALL files :(
<combinio> since 2 weeks coudn't install ANYTHIN' :/
<Athena> hi
<combinio> hello :)
<Athena> Anyone here good with printers...or have an idea where I can get help with one?
<nuxil> combinio, did it do anything after that command?`or did it just return to the prompt?
<combinio> did NOTHING (?) :)
<combinio> crap! didn't work that command :/
<combinio> still same bug :[
<nuxil> then try to force install the deb files
<combinio> nuxil: sounds good but how to ? ;P
<nuxil> its not recomended to do tho..
<Athena> I picked up an HP printer on boxing day...i figured with HP is should be compatible...but it won't print linux stuff (except once, not sure what i did...but i know it can do it)
<nuxil> combinio, man dpkg :p
<combinio> nuxil: it looks i have no choice. special for that i've just reinstalled my system but it didn't help so i'm desperate now :{
<Athena> what is the problem combino?
<combinio> nuxil: and there is no some shorter way to execute than reading ALL that manual ? ;]
<nuxil> heh
<combinio> Athena: my dpkg manager is crashed. can't install *.deb packages at all :/
<combinio> nuxil: u know, some simple command as noobs love so :P
<nuxil> combinio,  what does this tell you?
<nuxil> sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<Athena> ok i'm new to Kubuntu...(but i did use ubuntu and more recently mepis)...have you tried adding a synaptic manager instead of adept
<Athena> or something that would get you there (i hate adept)
<combinio> nuxil: it tells nothing. 0 at all nothing happened [?] :/
<Thecks> I can't seem to get Flash working with Opera:o
<Athena> hmm try going to swiftfox and using there auto installer, it might tell you if you can actually put something on, as it does this automatically
<combinio> Athena: no i haven't :D
<combinio> Athena: but i will try if nothing's gonna help me with that :///
<nuxil> combinio, ok try apt-get update
<nuxil> combinio, dpkg --force-help
<Sanne> combinio: often, terminal commands don't tell anything when they execute successfully.
<Athena> combino: how do i open a line with you?
<combinio> what line u mean ? :D
<jussi01> !pm | Athena
<ubotu> Athena: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Athena> I'm not familiar with IRC...your red comments are just to me yes?
<combinio> nuxil: oho! found something interestin :D
<combinio> Athena: yes :P
<Athena> ubotu, thanks i'm new and still learning
<jussi01> !bot | Athena
<ubotu> Athena: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<combinio> Athena: if u want write something to me write my nick in message ;P
<Athena> ok combino can you use a browser
<combinio> ubotu i only a bot ;P hehe :D
<Athena> yah she told me
<Athena> or he
<jussi01> it
<combinio> Athena: ok ;P
<nuxil> Sanne, actualy $? usaly returns if commands are sucsessfuly
<jussi01> !tab | Athena
<Athena> go to google and put in swiftfox ( this could be a waste of time, but i think it will help, maybe)
<ubotu> Athena: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Athena> ! tab means what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab means what? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Sanne> nuxil: yes, the command should return to the prompt, but it need not say that all is well :)
<combinio> nuxil: except few ERRORS after apt-get update there are also few Public Keys which are missing :))
<nuxil> Sanne, true
<nuxil> combinio, paste the errors to psatebin.ca
<Athena> oh so google.com
<nuxil> *pastebin.ca
<Athena> oh so tab:google.com
<combinio> nuxil: doind that :)
<Athena> as an aside...sounds like you are stuck in dependency hell...i was there once
<matthew> What package contains the x libraries and headers?  I don't see it in adept, using "xlib"
<Athena> and have a printer that won't work (GRR)
<jussi01> Athena: which model?
<Athena> It's an HP...go figure i thought that would make it not so hard. It's an LaswerJet 1100A...which is an older buisness model i think...it will also scan, but i just want it to print right now
<Athena> heh combino...humour me try swiftfox...if it will install your apt is working somewhat
<Athena> (the auto installer uses it)
<Schuenemann> swiftfox is urban legend
<Athena> i use it all the time!
<jussi01> Athena: have you looked at: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-1100
<biovore> kinda like duke nukem forever
<Athena> my printer shows up...but nothing will print using the suggested drivers...although it printed one page from my computer once, and sometimes you can see that it's talking
<Athena> the installer uses apt...so if you can use the installer included some of your apt is working
<Athena> (and it might fix part of the apt i have no idea...if you hate it uninstall it after)
<combinio> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<Athena> should i be pastebinning? (sorry very new to IRC)
<Athena> ;-)
<jussi01> Athena: only if you have 3 lines or more to paste
<combinio> nuxil: hope you're gonna know what's going on. i was trying to translate a little (i use polish language ;P) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50323/
<Athena> jussi01: frustrating when you have an idea, but it's ignored
<Athena> oops sorry
<combinio> anyway - why don't u spend Sylvester time somewhere else ? in some more friendly place ?? :}
<Athena> <combino> is this how you talk to one person?
<jussi01> combinio: looks like you are getting some 404's from medibuntu.
<combinio> ( i didn't mean that this place is not friendly but, u know ;P )
<combinio> Athena: to everyone ;P
<combinio> jussi01: what does it mean to my problem ? :D
<nuxil> combinio, you beed updating the gpg keys..
<combinio> jussi01: cuz it saying to me nothing ;P
<jussi01> Athena: no, try typing the first few letters of jussi01 ie. juss then press tab
<Athena> jussi01: is this it
<combinio> nuxil: so now i'm gonna update those public keys
<nuxil> combinio, remove the 3 last lines from you /etc/apt/source.list
<jussi01> combinio: remove the medibuntu lines from your sources
<Athena> medibuntu can be finicky
<jussi01> Athena: correct.  that shows everyone you are talking to me
<nuxil> combinio, go to the site you found thouse links from
<combinio> jussi01 & nuxil - doing that....
<jussi01> Athena: also, it you type: /msg jussi01 then you will get a private message to me.
<Athena> just to ask...why does Kubuntu use Adept... (i moved here because I thought maybe it would get my printer working...Mepis uses synaptic)
<jussi01> Athena: but you must be registered for that
<combinio> nuxil: last three positions have been deleted :))
<combinio> nuxil: now update the public keys ? ;>
<nuxil> combinio, To be sure your doing things right.. past you source.list here
<nuxil> erm
<nuxil> on pastebin
<nuxil> :p
<Athena> did you install from both adept and synaptic...that could have caused your problem combinio (i did that once...big problems)
<jussi01> !register > Athena
<combinio> Athena: think NOT. i have only Adept. no Synaptic here ;P
<starscreamd> Is it possible to restore group policies on Kubunt? I knda borked mine... :\
<kenny> anyone know of a way round the dreaded No GLXFBConfig for depth 32 in comiz using nvidia driver?
<combinio> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50324/ << my sources.list
<jussi01> kenny: set depth 24?
<combinio> be back in 30 seconds ;P
<kenny> jussi01: done it :) and all the Option stuff in xorg :(
<Athena> combino...could you download synaptic...it might be a way to fix the problem
<jussi01> combinio: go to adept -> manage repositories -> thrird party -> remove any medibuntu stuff
<Athena> (it could make it worse i guess but it already sounds bad)
<Athena> (it is possible to do this KDE...that's how i know it can cause problems...
<jussi01> Athena: adept is in there as it is qt. synaptic is gtk. they both do the same thing
<combinio> jussi01: i thought that i've already deleted mediubuntu stuff from sources.list ;P
<jussi01> combinio: then sudo apt-get update and try what ever you were tryng again
<Athena> yes, but synaptic offers way more programs...more choice, and sometimes a better idea of what you could be missing
<combinio> Athena: i'll do it if no other ways help
<jussi01> Athena: no, thats incorrect
<Athena> oh ok juss maybe i never got adept working right
<Athena> lol
<starscreamd> Adept works as well as S/Kynaptic for me..
<combinio> nuxil: now it shows there are two public keys missing ://
<jussi01> adept offers exactly the same programs as synaptic, my guess is you are talking about the add/remove programs dialouge
<combinio> nuxil: add them ?
<Athena> so anyone know how to get a printer to work...when it won't work with the standard, made for the printer drivers?
<Athena> juss, Yes i think so
<Dr_willis> Athena,  you expecing a macigal wand? :)
<Dr_willis> Athena,  what kind of printer?
<Athena> no, just some ideas...i've run out of them
<Athena> after more than a few hours
<Dr_willis> If you say canon - im going to scream
<Dr_willis> :)
<jussi01> Athena: have you tried setting it up through the web interface - sometimes that works a little better
<nuxil> combinio, yes add them if you know them.. i dnont know them
<Athena> HP Laserjet 1100A
<Dr_willis> Athena,  connected by usb? or parallel?
<Athena> You mean go to the HP site? It sends me to a sourceforge site, and that didn't help
<Athena> parallel
<jussi01> Athena: localhost:631
<Athena> ?
<combinio> nuxil: i'm gonna risk ;P hope that nothing bad is gonna happen if i don't know them ^^'
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<jussi01> Athena: go to that address
<Athena> just type that in, in a browser or here?
<jussi01> in a browser
<ardchoille> combinio: The medibuntu entry in your sources list is incorrect
<Dr_willis> ive found the gnome cups admin tool a little easier touse then the kde one.  CUPS has its web interface on the http://localhost:631  address
<Dr_willis> makes it rather easy to use.
<nuxil> combinio, not likely.. didnt look like standar repos
<combinio> ardchoille: wait... check that out...
<combinio> nuxil: so where they come from!? :} i copied that from some forum ;P
<nuxil> aha
<ardchoille> combinio: The proper entry is:  deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<nuxil> combinio,  go to that forum,.. its probealy a link to ther to the key
<ardchoille> combinio: And you need to add the medibuntu key before using the repo
<Athena> giving the spot you gave me a try...looks like it might make better sense than the page HP suggested!
<ardchoille> combinio: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<nuxil> combinio, you can safly remove thouse repos you added
<combinio> wait ardchoille! u'r talking to noob! :P i'm on that site and can see those key ... how to add them ? :)
<starscreamd> Can someone please help me with properly configuring my group policies?
<combinio> ardchoille: ok :)
<Athena> combino: it will tell you what programs won't work if you uninstall...they are likely programs you don't need
<combinio> nuxil: delete them ? ;]
<combinio> ardchoille: keys added :: OK :)
<combinio> nuxil: so where can i get from new repos ??
<ardchoille> combinio: Ok, do you have the proper medibuntu entry in sources.list?
<Athena> ok the web page says Device URI
<combinio> ardchoille: checking out....
<ardchoille> combinio:  deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ gutsy free non-free
<Athena> do i need to check that on my computer?
<Dr_willis> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-LaserJet_1100  has some drivers listing of drivers to try with it
<combinio> ardchoille: as i can see only this :: "deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ gutsy free"
<ardchoille> combinio: That is incorrect and needs to be removed
<sigma_123> happy new year all (south africa)
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | combinio
<ubotu> combinio: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<combinio> ardchoille: so removed that already
<combinio> >>> HAAAAPPY NEW YEAR (Poland :D)
<combinio> ardchoille: can u wait a sec. want to watch the fireshow ;P
<combinio> oho ! :D:D here it comes ;P
<ardchoille> combinio: There is a webpage that fully explains how to add the medibuntu repo properly: http://www.medibuntu.org
<sigma_123> ok i was one hour late!
<combinio> :D:D
<Athena> The cups people are asking for a password...
<Athena> MINE doesn't work
<Dr_willis> Athena,  You mean the cups web interface. :) Hmm.. i thought they fixed that ... bug
<Dr_willis> I rember ages ago i had to set a root password for it to take.
<Gunirus> Happy New Year
<starscreamd> Should I just reinstall Kubuntu gutsy to fix this issue? all i did was try to add a value to the groups and ive had all kinds of probs since..
<starscreamd> no sound, sudo not taking passwrod etc
<nuxil> Yea Happy new Year all
<Athena> my problem isn't identifying the printer...it just won't accept the drivers suggested (except once...no idea how and accidentally erased the printer entry)
<Dr_willis> Athena,  what im reading says it should use the hplip drivers/tools . which i think is a extra package.
<Dr_willis> !find hplip
<ubotu> Found: hplip, hplip-data, hplip-dbg, hplip-doc, hplip-gui (and 1 others)
<Dr_willis> try installing those. perhaps.
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: I thought the hplip stuff was installed by default
<Athena> i got through the suggestions of the CUPS page (same thing i've done before. I got this as a result when i went for a test page
<Athena> An error occurred while loading http://localhost:631/printers/Laser?op=print-test-page:
<Athena> Connection to host localhost is broken.
<Dr_willis> ardchoille,  no idea. Ir ecall intalling it befor for my older hp-scanner-printer
<Athena> so did i
<Dr_willis> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 283 kB, installed size 688 kB
<ardchoille> Dr_willis: Ah, ok
<Dr_willis> Says its optional. :)
<Athena> so i need to install it?
<W8TAH>  hi folks -- im wanting to view this link mms://a293.l2717654292.c27176.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/293/27176/v0001/reflector:54292  firefox tells me it does not know how to handle the link -- what do i need to install????
<combinio> what the hell that means?! sudo: "timestamp too far in the future: Dec 31 23:26:52 2007"
<Dr_willis> combinio,  your date when the file was made was wrong, or its wrong now
<combinio> i see :)
<starscreamd> W8TAH: helluva line here, ive been here awhile now, over 15 mins no response
<Athena> so what do i ask adept to install (so i get this right)
<Dr_willis> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.7.dfsg.1-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 283 kB, installed size 688 kB
<Dr_willis>  hplip  is the package name
<Dr_willis> !find hplip
<W8TAH> starscreamd: ok -- whats ur ?? i may be able to help
<ubotu> Found: hplip, hplip-data, hplip-dbg, hplip-doc, hplip-gui (and 1 others)
<Athena> (i tried updating the hplip on another operating system...didn't work well, but i tried through apt
<Dr_willis> You may want to install those other files as well. the doc. and gui.
<Athena> it says it is already installed
<Athena> it won't show anything for a GUI request
<Athena> (do i need to add a repository?)
<starscreamd> W8TAH: I tried adding a value to groups, and my sound isn't working. I had to manually edit... sudo visudo to add my username to the bottom of that fiel.. ick :P i just wanna restre my group settings
<W8TAH> eeek - -not sure on that
<Dr_willis> Athena,  they are all in main --> "In component main, is optional"
<Dr_willis> so they are in the main repo
<W8TAH> might ask in #ubuntu may be less line as it is not kubuntu specific
<Athena> ok all sorts of new stuff being added, as i told it to allow a Gnome commercial product that looks like it could run a printer
<secleinteer> hi, i'm not getting the info pane that's in the bottom half of the ktorrent window (as in http://ktorrent.org/images/screenshots/mwnd.png ). i'm using the default ktorrent install. anyone know how to enable it?
<Dr_willis> Athena,  this is a printer scanner combo?
<Athena> i'm not much familiar with know
<Athena> yes it is
<Athena> gnome
<Athena> i don't care if the scanner works or not
<Dr_willis> I think theres a hpoj service that also needs to be in stalled and running
<Dr_willis> !find hpoj
<ubotu> Found: hpoj, hpoj-xojpanel
<Dr_willis> !info hpoj
<ubotu> hpoj: HP OfficeJet Linux driver (hpoj). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.91-12build1 (gutsy), package size 449 kB, installed size 1352 kB
<unix_lappy> man do i hate public WAP
<Dr_willis> I had to install that for my combo printer also.
<Athena> yes but hpoj is incompatible with hplip
<unix_lappy> windows probes all other clients all the time pointlessly.
<Athena> hmm...i'll wait and see what the download does
<unix_lappy> and you cant tell the difference b/w a probe and a scan.
<Athena> (they were incompatible on my old system)
<Minataku> Heya, Dr_willis
<Minataku> Dr_willis: What's up?
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  got my *@*@&!@&@ company BACK again
<Dr_willis> Athena,  well one site says use the ljet4 driver. for that printer.
<Minataku> What?!
<Dr_willis> i think my googling is finding a lot of old er threads.
<unix_lappy> got your company back?
<Minataku> Kick those slackers out!
<Dr_willis> Minataku,  they came back for Xmas.. and then its one disaster after another with then
<Dr_willis> unix_lappy,  company as in 'relatives visiting' :)
<combinio> what is the command to install DEB package in console ?
<Athena> so my system is now downloading gnome files <sigh> but if it works ok
<Athena> yes but the ljet doesn't work
<Athena> i've tried it
<ardchoille> combinio: What are you installing? Have you checked the repos first?
<Athena> the best success i've had is to boot the machine with the printer unattached, and it guesses i might have a cannon or a lexmark, then connect the machine...some combo of that got my one printed page
<combinio> ardchoille: no! i just want that command to check out WHAT THE HELL crashes my *.deb packages installation
<Dr_willis> Athena,  some of the sites i see say it started working after they installed hopj, others say they used ljet4. others say it never worked... :)
<combinio> ardchoille: cuz i can't install ANY *.deb packages! dpkg crashes! :{{{
<Minataku> Ugh. GNOME.
<Athena> i had problems the first time i installed a printer...so i think it is likely the software not the printer...i have someone looking into getting me a ripped version of XP just in case, so i can make sure it works before the warranty (short) ends...but i hate Windows
<combinio> ardchoille: so, can u give me that command pls? if u know of course :P
<Minataku> Heh
<Athena> Oh gees so one system never seems to work
<ardchoille> combinio: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<combinio> ardchoille: thanks :))
<Minataku> I read that 80% of computer users have 2 or more problems with their computers every month
<Athena> all types of operating systems?
<Minataku> Which means that some of those Windows users refused to admit it
<Schuenemann> Minataku, computers have problems with their computers? What is that?
<Dr_willis> Athena,  im not actually clear on what the problem is.. You run the printer config tool. it sees the printer. you then select a driver.. but they dont seem to work?
<Athena> yes
<Minataku> Mac users only occasionally have problems with their "computers" because their computers don't actually do anything in the first place
<Schuenemann> Minataku, oops, users, sorry. 80% ?
<Athena> but the machine does sometimes flash...it is getting some info...and as i said it did print one test page correctly
<combinio> WHAT THE?!?! i install *.deb package in console (not in that window manager) and it looks it works!? no errors?! :}
<Minataku> And the rest are happy Linux/BSD/Solaris users
<ardchoille> !ot | Minataku
<ubotu> Minataku: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Athena> now my machine is saying it doesn't have CUPS installed!
<Athena> (it had it before)
<Dr_willis> Athena,  Hmmm.....
<downix> Minataku: Amiga ftw!  8)
<Minataku> downix: Heehee
<Minataku> Speaking of Amigas, Dr_willis
<Minataku> lol
<Dr_willis> You dont want to know how full the garrage is now...
<Dr_willis> Its gotten worse in the last 2 weeks.
<Athena> should i just go to adept and try getting it again (likely gnome printer stuff took it off)
<Dr_willis> I can stand on tip toe and see the machines!
<Dr_willis> Athena,  all the gnome printers tuff is front ends to the cups system.
<Dr_willis> I dont see why it would of removed anything.
<Athena> maybe it wasn't there to start?
<Athena> i can't remeber...
<downix> Dr_willis: Got any 3k's?  8)
<Athena> let me go look for the hplip stuff
<Dr_willis> !find gnome-cups-manager
<ubotu> Found: gnome-cups-manager
<Dr_willis> I tend to use the gnome-cups-manager over the kde printer tool.. because with the Gnome tool.. i can get the printer gong in like 10 sec. :)
<Athena> ok this is what i get
<Athena> Unable to retrieve the printer list. Error message received from manager:
<Athena> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: /var/run/cups/cups.sock: connection refused (10).
<Dr_willis> vs.. exploring the kde tool trying to figure it out.
<Minataku> downix: Too late, I claimed them all.
<Dr_willis> Only got a A1200, and CD32 left.
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> when i can get to them.
<downix> Minataku: Actually I'm building my own.  They cloned the hardware earlier this year, roll your own is the name of the game now.
<Minataku> lol
<Minataku> Cool
<Dr_willis> downix,  got a URL for that info?
<Dr_willis> :)
<downix> I hated the A1200
<Minataku> Yeah, link up
<ubuntu> :)
<Dr_willis> like i NEED another pc.
<Minataku> Heh
<Minataku> Amiga on an FPGA
<ubuntu> Hi. Kubuntu can't recognize my speakers. What should I do?
<Minataku> You could make an ultratiny Amiga
<Minataku> XD
<downix> I'm trying to fit it into a PDA, personally
<downix> best use for that broken Palm V
<Dr_willis> Amigabuntu.
<downix> http://home.hetnet.nl/~weeren001/
<albatross27> Kubuntu 7.10 can't recognize my speakers. How do I fix this?
<downix> Dr_willis: I don't think any Linux can handle the 68000 CPU, only the 030 or higher
<Dr_willis> albatross27,  Speakers? You mean soundcard?
<Minataku> I know that NetBSD can run on a sun2
<Dr_willis> downix,  yep. No mmu
<ardchoille> Please take the off-topic chat to another channel.
<Minataku> 68010 + 68555 or whatever
<Minataku> With a custom Sun MMU
<albatross27> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<d3ce1t> happy new yeaR! :D
<downix> Minataku: You know in the original chipset specs there was to be an external MMU, but execs cut it out for cost.
<Minataku> Otherwise, I believe the first Motorola chip to have a Motorola MMU was the 020
<Minataku> downix: We better move this
<BluesKaj> albatross27 , i doubt it's your speakers , unless you've already checked with the headphone output that the soundcard and sound system is working properly
<Minataku> Before the Stuporcop gets out his banstick
<Athena> apparently i need to reinstall CUPS
<albatross27> BluesKaj: It's probably the sound card.
<Athena> well that is it for me tonite...hopefully i'll get the printer working soon...thank you for all the help!
<oakxx> hey, i keep failing on dual booting kubuntu with windows xp
<oakxx> invald operating system is what i get
<oakxx> and it doesnt goto grub after install
<oakxx> this is a laptop with one harddrive.
<nosrednaekim> oakxx: are you changing anything with where to install grub?
<oakxx> so should grub goto hda? or hda1? or hd0? or what?
<nosrednaekim> hd
<nosrednaekim> *hd0
<oakxx> it auto puts it at hd0
<oakxx> i thought.
<BluesKaj> oakxx, did you install windows after installing kubuntu ?
<nosrednaekim> then that is correct.
<nosrednaekim> what does your partitioning look like?
<oakxx> windows installed first
<nosrednaekim> that is the default. oakxx
<BluesKaj> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<oakxx> well i used partitionmagic, to make a ext3+ swap partition
<oakxx> and i also tried to do a "resize" from the install
<oakxx> and i tried using wubi
<BluesKaj> aiieee, partition chaos !'
<oakxx> ive dual booted fedora on this machien before.
<nosrednaekim> oakxx: ok... delete ALL partitions except the windows one and redo it. use the "manual" partitioning option in the installer
<oakxx> ok
<oakxx> right now i just reinstalled windows on the whole thing
<oakxx> so this is one big ntfs partition
<nosrednaekim> ok... then use you should be able to do the automatic(guided) partitioning...
<oakxx> the automatic "resize"
<oakxx> hmmm
<oakxx> i think i tried this and it caused "invalid operating system"
<nosrednaekim> ok... the  use the manual partitioning
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I try to start Xpenguins but it won't work.  Though I've installed it through Adept and have started it from the command line nothing works.  I've tried a couple of commands but nothing works.
<nosrednaekim> Ertain: does it through you the error that the command was not found?
<nosrednaekim> *throw
<ardchoille> Ertain: Open the System Settings app and I'll help you with that
#kubuntu 2008-01-01
<Ertain> okay, ardcoille
<Ertain> ardchoille: what should I be looking for?
<ardchoille> Ertain: click on desktop then behavior
 * Ertain does some clicking.
<ardchoille> Ertain: Click "Show icons on desktop" and then click "Allow programs in the desktop window"
<Mister_Hand> hi there
<Mister_Hand> where can i get an e17 package for gutsy?
<Mister_Hand> does anyone know?
<ardchoille> Ertain: Then click apply and restart xpenguins and see if it's visible now
<Mister_Hand> ive been looking, but have come up with nothing
<TimS> Happy new year?
<ardchoille> !e17 | Mister_Hand
<ubotu> Mister_Hand: Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<Mister_Hand> ardchoille, ubotu doesn't tell me enough, heh
<ardchoille> Mister_Hand: Hmm.. that didn't have a url.. I thought it would.
<Mister_Hand> ardchoille, me too
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year , TimS :)
<TimS> Whey!
<TimS> Theres one other relativley normal Kubuntu user. You a britt too?
<BluesKaj> <---Canuck
<Mister_Hand> does anyone know?
<BluesKaj> what is e17 ?
<BluesKaj> enlightenment , yeah
<BluesKaj> long in the past
<oakxx> alright
<DaveQB> happy new year everyone!
<Ertain> It works,  Thank you ardchoille.
<DaveQB> I have small little problem with my GRUB
<DaveQB> for some reason, its taking me straight to a command line, a grub command line, I have to manually boot a kernel, or use the configfile command to tell it where the menu.lst file is, a PITA
<DaveQB> I ran "root (hd0,0) \n setup (hd0)"  etc seemed to run ok, but still doesnt load up the config upon reboot :-(
<BluesKaj> it's looking for the grub menu in the wrong dir maybe ?  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaveQB> yeah, ok, i have a seperate boot partition, so that maybe efects that BluesKaj
<DaveQB> so the root command, whne installing grub into the MBR is where I need to look ?
<dsmith> happy new year everyone, now back to !OT hehe
<DaveQB> whne=when
<DaveQB> dsmith  happy new year to you too!!!
<DaveQB> hopefully another great year for the Linux desktop :-)
<BluesKaj> DaveQB, kdesu kate /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DaveQB> I did a "find /boot/grub/stage1" maybe that send me to the partition boot is mounted in and not the /boot partition
<DaveQB> BluesKaj  yeah got it open
<DaveQB> right click > Action >  edit as root ;-)
<BluesKaj> right
<DaveQB> BluesKaj  the config file seems sound enough though, running "configfile (hd0,0)/grub/menu.lst" gets up my grub menu and I can easily select from there
<BluesKaj> well, not using seperate / and /home partitions so I haven't encountered that prob , altho I tried it once and when I upgraded to the next release , everything went south :(
<DaveQB> BluesKaj  oh, I have always used seperate / and /home, since the earlier Mandrake days, but now added a seperate /boot too, for security reasons
<Schuenemann> why separate it?
<DaveQB> BluesKaj I guess I need to look at the root and setup commands to install grub into the MBR, that must be the problem as the menu.lst has proven to be ok
<DaveQB> Schuenemann you can make /boot just a ext2 and mount it ro and noexec etc, limits exploitables places and keeps kernal safe.
<DaveQB> just something I read somewhere
<Schuenemann> do you follow everything you read?
<DaveQB> when its backup with good reasoning and often stated, yes.
<Schuenemann> :-)
<DaveQB> backup=backed up
<DaveQB> oopsy
<mauri> someone knows where is storaged the rule for "Storage Media Notifications"?
<alesan> hi
<alesan> any ide how I setup a VPN connecton to a MICROSFT server?
<alesan> idea
<biovore> see openvpn..
<Thingus>  Holy netsplit, Batman!
<biovore> !openvpn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<downix> alesan: OpenVPN is your friend.
<biovore> works on everything
<alesan> downix: afaik MS uses pptp
<alesan> it is a standard ms vpn so that I can access my office.
<downix> alesan: if it's ms, it's not standard in my experience
<alesan> you very picky. I have to access a MS PPTP VPN, any idea how to do that in KDE?
<alesan> it seems gnome's networkmanager can configure such connection
<biovore> I don't think there is any gui systems that do that..
<alesan> or I can uses the pptp tools to setup command line
<biovore> alesan: is very complicated apparently.. I havn't bothered..
<biovore> it not very secure apparently..
<alesan> I am not interested in secutrity. I only have to conect to the network to print a brochure and then pick it up tomorrow.
<downix> biovore: It's not secure at all.  I broke into my works pptp connection in 25 seconds flat.  Convinced the boss to switch to OpenVPN when I presented his internal email to him the following morning.
<biovore> yeah..
<biovore> microsoft concept..
<biovore> :-P
<biovore> pptp requires you rebuild the kernel I think because it needs ipsec..
<biovore> http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/
<downix> it's not something for a casual setup
<biovore> yeah..
<mauri> someone knows where is storaged the rule for "Storage Media Notifications"?
<downix> Hmm, I need EDA tools for Kubuntu
<mauri> someone knows where is storaged the rule for "Storage Media Notifications"?
<acemo> i got a nvidia geforce 8600GT XXX and it has a small sticker saying remove protective film before use.. what is this protective film i have to remove?
<DarkTan_>  screwed up my harddrive repartioning and now need to re-partitions the whole drive
<DarkTan_> i also need to format everything to do this
<DarkTan_> is there any way to keep at the changes i made to get my wireless card to work?
<jac0b> darktan_: like .conf files
<DarkTan_> i don't know
<jac0b> well what did you do to make your wifi card work
<DarkTan_> i don't quite remember everything i did
<DarkTan_> it took me two days
<jac0b> woah
<jac0b> i know what you mean
<DarkTan_> broadcom on dapper, pain in the gonads
<dsmith> heh
<jac0b> your on dapper
<DarkTan_> the best part was that after everything i did, it still didn't work untill i tried to linksys usb card
<DarkTan_> not for long
<DarkTan_> after i format, going to gutsy
<Schuenemann> I have to change to gutsy too
 * Schuenemann is still using feisty
<jac0b> I would try to remember what you edited and save those files
<jac0b> or maybe on gusty you won't have to do the same thing
<DarkTan_> bleh, i guess i'll just run through the docs agian
<DarkTan_> yeah, that's kinda what i was thinking, but i wanted to back up just in case
<jac0b> yeah its always good to have a backup when it comes to internet connection
<jac0b> thats why I stick with the old wired connection
<Schuenemann> what is that command to check if files hav=e a specific string?
<jac0b> usally no problems there
<jac0b> which
<DarkTan_> wired work just fine right out of the box
<DarkTan_> ok, off to nuke it till it glows, all goes well i'll be back here tonight
<mauri> someone knows where is storaged the rule for "Storage Media Notifications"?
<jac0b> is kde4 going to added to the repo or is it going to come out with the next release
<XxValetexX> sooo crowded
<XxValetexX> ;P
<XxValetexX> hello people ;* happy new year
<stdin> jac0b: what? the final release of 4.0?
<jac0b> i thought kde4 final was already out
<stdin> nope
<stdin> 11th Jan (iirc)
<jac0b> ahh i see now
<waltercool_eee> Hi there, i have a question, play win games with wine in ext3 partition can do the games more slowest?
<downix> waltercool_eee: Depends on the game.  I find the one I play is faster.  Others will be slower.  Depends on how far off of the API spec they are
<waltercool_eee> downix: oh, ic, strange...
<mauri> someone knows where is storaged the rule for "Storage Media Notifications"?
<waltercool_eee> downix: thanks
<downix> waltercool_eee: The issue is that the published API docs don't exactly "work right" if you follow them literally.
<downix> waltercool_eee: I run City of Heroes, which runs OpenGL rather than DirectX, and find it performs better for me.
<downix> while if I try World of Warcraft, it runs slower
<waltercool_eee> downix: oh, but that is opengl and DirectX, im saying partitions, like ntfs, ext3, fat... etc
<waltercool_eee> downix: WoW is better in opengl?
<downix> waltercool_eee: the file system shouldn't affect performance
<downix> waltercool_eee: WoW stank under OpenGL, both on Linux and the Mac
<XxValetexX> Is there an easier alternative to Squid? I'd like to have a proxy but I think Squid is overkill for a home user x_x
<waltercool_eee> downix: ooh... but wow is using directX anyways... thinking in sound, input and other things
<downix> DirectX is for weenies.  8)
 * downix is reading the docs on XGI's GPU's atm
<wizz33> i just installed kunbtu 7.10 but it cant update libqt3 in adapt
<Impiety> Somehow all of the contents of / have shown up on my desktop
<Impiety> and I can't remove them
<waltercool_eee> downix: Dx for trolls and troll games xD
<Impiety> I don't really know how to explain it
<hydrogen__> WoW works a whole lot better w/ opengl on linux than with DX
<hydrogen__> (I know i'm late)
<downix> waltercool_eee: then again, I think Flash should die a horrible death.... 8)
<downix> hydrogen__: I couldn't get it to engage OGL for some reason.  Then again, when I did get DX to work, it worked... until the moment it patched, then it went loopy again.  Gave up and went back to CoH then
<Impiety> anybody have any idea what up talking about?
<waltercool_eee> downix: But... the free flash is some... bad :(, OpenSource must create something :P
<flaccid> go SVG
<downix> waltercool_eee: I've been using SVG and Java for everything lately
<downix> flaccid: Thank you!
<waltercool_eee> Butm java is close too
<flaccid> im a web standards guy, so i'll always put open standards before de facto prop. ones..
<downix> flaccid: Agreed.  My only issue is, SVG support on browsers suck!  Heck, half of my users don't even support CSS!
<waltercool_eee> why?? :S
<downix> They're Amiga fanatics, the web browsers for the Amiga are so out of date so as to be laughable
<Schuenemann> waltercool_eee, java isn't closed
<waltercool_eee> Schuenemann: Are you sure? You cant do a Linux with Java pre-loaded
<downix> waltercool_eee: Mine came with Java
<Schuenemann> you mean not free?
<flaccid> downix: yeah thats because of microsoft which is the barrier, no point in doing svg if MSIE doesn't support. its a great world isn't it
<waltercool_eee> downix: JDK?
<Schuenemann> sun made it free a few years ago... or is still doing it
<downix> just the run-time, not the full kit
<waltercool_eee> Schuenemann: Is still doing...
<waltercool_eee> downix: The JRE is free
<waltercool_eee> downix: JDK is the bad one xD
<downix> flaccid: Indeed, and you can't install an "SVG plugin" either, which is dumb!
<flaccid> downix: yeah and probably won't change unfortunately
<downix> Yeah, grr!
<downix> I was working on a cool SVG demo at work, then the boss couldn't show it at his friends house (IE-house) so we had to put it in flash instead
<downix> the flash can be seen here:  http://www.10thpowermedia.com
<Schuenemann> waltercool_eee, so, JRE is already free?
<waltercool_eee> Schuenemann: Yeah, openoffice use it
<Schuenemann> openoffice uses swing?
<flaccid> ok lets go on topic now :)
<waltercool_eee> Schuenemann: Uhhh... swing or awt maybe... not sure
<Schuenemann> probably swing... so slow :)
<waltercool_eee> ups... going out...
<Smegzor> Is there a way to enable compiz-fusion in kde 3.5?  I've looked everywhere.
<flaccid> Smegzor: kubuntu version?
<Smegzor> Also should I install kde4 from the repos now?  I know its marked test.
<Smegzor> I'm using ubuntu 64bit 7.10 with kde added
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | Smegzor
<ubotu> Smegzor: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Smegzor> thanks
<flaccid> np
<Smegzor> what about kde4?  should I try it or wait?
<flaccid> !kde4 | Smegzor
<ubotu> Smegzor: kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Smegzor> Its so tempting to try it early since its available now
<cahuez> happy new year 2008 to all and have great celebrations from costa rica..!
<flaccid> give it a shot, they can co-exist no problem. i have it here, but a couple of bugs i don't like but otherwise its ok generally
<hydrogen_> i'd say don't use kde4 until kde4.1
<hydrogen_> unless you are willing to take a huge feature loss
<hydrogen_> for a few flashy eyecandies
<Smegzor> hmm..  so if I grab it, i'll be effectively redownloading it when it officially comes out?
<flaccid> you can't upgrade, hydrogen_?
<Smegzor> hmm.. i need a time machine.  A nice thing about linux is its like Christmas many times a year with all these great new things or just great updates coming out.  The flip side is knowing the dates and having to wait.
<Perseid> OK. Just reformatted and installed 7.10 and now it won't boot. It says it can't mount the selected partition.
<Perseid> It's like it got all the hard drives numbered wrong. The auto-detected Windows option doesn't work either.
<flaccid> Perseid: whats the exact error message and is this grub or ubuntu giving you the error
<Perseid> Does GRUB keep a log somewhere where I can find the error?
<flaccid> no it doesn't
<flaccid> but grub will usually give you an error number
<Perseid> 12, Cannot mount selected partition
<flaccid> Perseid: how did you go on google?
<Perseid> Yeah. I knew I'd know it if I saw it.
<flaccid> what do you mean
<Perseid> I'm in Windows now if that's what you mean.
<flaccid> how did you google this error
<flaccid> i mean did you..
<flaccid> Perseid: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=7pW&q=grub+12+Cannot+mount+selected+partition+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<flaccid> its usually an incorrect  root (hd?,?)
<Perseid> Yeah. I'm just not sure how to find out which one it is. I have quite a few drives.
<Perseid> Trial and error I suppose.
<flaccid> Perseid: you can do edit from grub prompt and try every partition till it works
<Perseid> OK, thanks.
<flaccid> e for edit , b for boot i think
<flaccid> and yeah ubuntu likes to change logical device names for some reason. ive had to change my grub after getting a grub 15 or 17 or no reason after no partition changes, so it can be annoying
<limac> I just installed fluxbox so how can i run it disabling kde?
<genii> limac: You should be able to choose it as the session you wish to login to from the login manager
<limac> genii: all right thx lemme try
<limac> genii: kde booted up1
<limac> !
<limac> again
<limac> genii: but how can i change my windows manager?
<flaccid> did you select fluxbox from the dropdown first?
<genii> limac: As I said, from your login manager, usually if you had kde it will be kdm. Choose session to be whichever selection from those you have available
<limac> hold on
<genii> I have a party to go to, have fun!
<faithful_one> #linux
<Aresilek> I'm using a laptop where the more normal resolutions are not optimum, and thc current resolution is too low anyway, i don't see and higher or optiumum resolution in the system settings/monitor & display, is there any other options that i have
<limac> flaccid: how do u do that?
<flaccid> limac: just as genii said
<ghost_> Hi all. I'm looking for a gameboy advance emulator, but so far i've had no luck with visualboyadvance.
<limac> flaccid: from login manager(system settings) how can i change the session?
<flaccid> limac: login manager is where you login first when you turn on your computer first. log out of kde then select fluxbox from the session dropdown in kdm
<limac> ah!
<limac> lemme try thx
<flaccid> then log in. this means you can choose your DE/window manager before you login..
<flaccid> ok
<limac> it worked thx
<Aresilek> how do i get the resolution 1280x800?
<coyote> Howdy, I just loaded kubuntu on a P4 and am working on the verizon wireless connection.  Konqueor web browser doesn't seem to work but this chat tool does.
<coyote> If someone out there can read my posts it would be great to know.  I really would like to get firefox installed real soon.
<flaccid> coyote: install firefox now and see if you have web. this problem with konqueror has been reported a couple of times, it maybe the same one. see if you can use adept and install firefox - that uses http as well
<coyote> I'm a real newbie when it comes to chats.  So, I'm just thrashing around trying to see if I do in fact have an internet connection....Hello anyone out there
<flaccid> Aresilek: you cannot select this resolution in system settings | display. is that what you said before. if so pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and i will ammend for you
<flaccid> coyote: we hear you. install firefox
<coyote> Thanks for the reply.  Apparently, I'm ALIVE!!! So I'll fire up the dual boot XP disk and scarf up firefox.  Thanks a bunch.
<perseid> OK. GRUB works now. :) New problem: When I go to change the resolution certain refresh rates are missing even though they are valid for my monitor and listed in xorg.conf
<flaccid> ok fair enough coyote
<coyote> Goodbye for a while and happy new year :-)
<flaccid> cia0
<fildo> bye
<fildo> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<flaccid> perseid: that might be a difficult one, it might be best to do it manually
<fildo> hmm soon
<perseid> Manually?
<Aresilek> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<flaccid> fildo: i installed it, its pretty quick and easy and co-exists with kde3
<flaccid> perseid: edit it in xorg.conf
<fildo> flaccid: but it gets released in like 17days right ?
<flaccid> can't rely on the admin frontends in kde/kubuntu for display
<flaccid> fildo: yeah it does
<flaccid> so like kde 4.1, but i assume you will just be able to upgrade via apt
<perseid> But xorg.conf looks correct.
<flaccid> perseid: if xorg looks correct, then that is what is running. you can check by looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid> perseid: also run the command xrandr -q and see what is says is being used
<flaccid> it should have a * on the line that has the resolution then refresh rate
<Xcell> .
<perseid> The log lists all the refresh rates but xrandr does not. It shows the same wrong list tha KDE does.
<Xcell> Happy New Year To All Linux Converts:
<Xcell> Please remember to recycle your Microsoft products to your nearest local green box recycling center.This has been a public service announcement.
<Xcell> Gnite.
<flaccid> perseid: i would try commenting out any refresh/sync rates in xorg.conf and then see if xrandr gets the whole list. if that doesn't work, then im not sure, if you have them explicitly in xorg.conf then they should load, if they don't it will say whyin the log.
<Aresilek> flaccid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50352/
<flaccid> what was that for, Aresilek
<flaccid> oh which resolution did you want?
<flaccid> Aresilek: ok you need to follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-0e3051713171cb5d1bf49dc2dc7bea24eb9ed83e
<flaccid> and that should fix the intel problem
<Aresilek> oh ok
<Aresilek> flaccid: ok, thanks :-)
<flaccid> np
<perseid> Now I can't change resolution at all now can I get into the Hardware tab. This happened before and I had to reboot.
<perseid> *nor
<flaccid> is it like greyed out or something or can't get into admin mode, perseid?
<flaccid> perseid: run this command krandrtray
<flaccid> and then see if you can dynamically change the resolution. the admin snap in problem is likely a kde/kubuntu bug
<perseid> When I change resolutions it keeps the same resolution but ask if the 'new' one is OK. And if I click the admin button on the hardware tab it goes back to the Size tab and the Hardware tab is still all greyed out.
<Skyblast> So, Kubuntu Hardy is going to have the option at install to use either KDE 4 or 3.5, I heard?
<flaccid> perseid: yep a bug, you could check !bugs or perhaps ask in #kde, but this kind of problem is common
<perseid> krandrtray didn't appar to do anything.
<flaccid> perseid: check your task tray and right click the new icon
<perseid> Oh, hey. I'm blind. LOL
<flaccid> hehe my bad
<perseid> That lets me change resolutions but it still has the wrong refresh rates.
<flaccid> did you try what i said before yet?
<flaccid> feel free to pastebin your xorg.conf perseid
<flaccid> but please try the removal of rates in xorg.conf and restart X and check xrandr again. if that fails i would google your monitor for configs, info etc. and also ask in #xorg
<perseid> Just remove all of them?
<flaccid> comment out any refresh or sync rates in the monitor section
<CrocoJet> hi for all
<CrocoJet> I made this command in terminal "sudo apt-get -y install gsfonts gsfonts-x11 flashplugin-nonfree" but firefox do not show flash plugin active with url: about:plugins
<CrocoJet> any idea to solve that ?
<flaccid> !flash | CrocoJet
<ubotu> CrocoJet: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<CrocoJet> ouch !
<CrocoJet> :(
<flaccid> i guess its probably that
<perseid> Ok. BRB, thanks.
<CrocoJet> this is terrible .. no flash in forefox
<flaccid> np
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<flaccid> CrocoJet: there is a fix above if you would like
<flaccid> biovore: nntr
<Skyblast> It's not too hard to get flash in by hand
<Aresilek> flaccid: do i just need to do the first thing (installing the latest driver) or all of the things?
<flaccid> yeah its a ridiculous situation but. both adobe and ubuntu are fault :(
<Skyblast> then again I am used to it, with my Dapper box at work ;)
<Aresilek> flaccid: and if the first fails move on to the second etc...
<flaccid> Aresilek: you just follow what it says in that one subsection for that.. install that package then change driver to intel
<Aresilek> flaccid: ok, done, now what, restart the laptop? or just restart x?
<flaccid> Aresilek: i believe its just the first part of "Intel Graphics driver (i810) won't use high screen resolutions", should not have to do the 915..
<Aresilek> flaccid: ok thx
<flaccid> um i think you would just have to restart X
<Aresilek> flaccid: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace then...
<flaccid> Aresilek: no goto kmenu and logout gracefully. then select restart X from kdm dropdown
<sspadda> hi all
<Aresilek> flaccid: ok thx
<sspadda> Wish you all a very happy new year
<flaccid> np
<flounder> same to you ...
<Aresilek> flaccid: ok now the logon screen changed resolution, and i can see the higher resolution in system settings/monitor and display but when i click 'administrator mode' i only get the red rectangle nothing in it and no password prompt
<flaccid> Aresilek: these bugs are so common and annoying. goto kdesu kcontrol from alt + f2 and see if you can get to admin from there, otherwise change xorg.conf manually or use krandrtray
<Aresilek> flaccid: kdesu hasn't brought up the password prompt either
<flaccid> do it from konsole, do you get any output
<Aresilek> flaccid: what's krandrtray?
<flaccid> its a tray icon to dynamically change resolution
<flaccid> its a frontend to xrandr
<porthos_> hola a todos
<porthos_> como estan
<Aresilek> flaccid: doing it console lauched kcontrol, but now i can't get into the monitor and display setion (but i can get into others)
<flaccid> Aresilek: i would edit xorg.conf manually and be done with it
<porthos_> hey... anybody talk spa..
<Aresilek> flaccid: how do i edit xorg.conf manually?
<Aresilek> flaccid: or i mean what do i change
<flaccid> Aresilek: kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crimsun> kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<flaccid> Aresilek: um excuse me, what was left to do again?
<flaccid> im a bit spaced from new years eve tranceport
<Aresilek> flaccid: change the resolution to 1280x800
<Aresilek> speaking of which mine is in 4 mins....
<flaccid> yeah you should be able to find that in there pretty easy
<flaccid> Aresilek: you can run krandrtray and see if you can change it dynamically to test it first. or check in xrandr
<flaccid> obviously after restart of X
<Aresilek> flaccid: yay the systems settings started working now :-D
<SuBiMa> Hallo An alle
<flaccid> Aresilek|Away: hehe i love that
<flounder> can somebody enlighten me as to what "NVIDIA kernel module's version" refers to, and I can use to check what version is being used?
<flaccid> flounder: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
 * Aresilek loves the new res
<flaccid> nvidia driver is basically a kernel mod BLOB
<flaccid> sweet Aresilek
<flaccid> flounder: if you upgrade kernel, the driver needs to be updated too
<Aresilek> is there a way to map Windows-key - D to Show desktop?
<flaccid> Aresilek: yeah goto kcontrol and goto keyboard shortcuts
<flaccid> i do the same thing..
<flounder> well, here is the background on why i ask: hen i try to restart after having had installed new nvidia binaries (manual w/ the sh process and after i ask the installer to auto config), the screen just comes up with no signal, and upon restore the version of my xconf.org using vesa, and checking kdm.log, i get an error message about an API mismatch
<flounder> ultimate result is a "fatal server error: no screens found" .... referring to the ubuntu forums about gutsy and 169.04 brings up a bunch of stuffs that doesn't help me understand the underlying issue
<bmack> why wont it let me enable my restriced driver
<flaccid> flounder: thats usually a subsequent result. goto restricted manager and reinstall the driver if tis the restricted nvidia one you want to use. feel free to pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log which will show why the X server failed to start
<flaccid> bmack: no idea
<flounder> can you elaaborate on using pastebin?
<flaccid> !pastebin | flounder
<ubotu> flounder: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bmack> well i go to system settings > restricted drivers and get in admin mode and i wont let me enable
<flaccid> bmack: ok this is such a common bug today. try doing this in konsole, sudo apt-get install restricted-manager-kde; kdesu restricted-manager-kde &
<flaccid> bmack: then see if you get password prompt and can use that frontend standalone
<Aresilek> flaccid: it works great, thanks :-D
<flaccid> np Aresilek
 * flaccid sips scotch
<bmack> yeah i put in my pass
<flounder> thnx .... flaccid: when I try to use restricted manager to install/uninstall driver, i get the same thing that bmack is probably getting: says "Your hardware does not need any restricted driveres"
<flaccid> oh right, um what video card is it and feel free to pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and lspci | grep -i vga
<flounder> flaccid: is it better to post xorg.conf, Xorg.0.log, etc. in one pastebin or separately?
<flounder> (speaking ettiquette-wise)
<flaccid> flounder: yeah but in this case its just to look at so i don't mind one paste..
<flaccid> im also drinking scotch
<flounder> flaccid: k, here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50353/
 * flaccid looks
<flounder> btw .... video card is 8800gt (one of the new ones i assume, b/c i got it the week before xmas, trying to install the 169.04 binaries on kubuntu 7.10 amd64
<flaccid> ok
<ubuzztu> hny!
<flaccid> flounder: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module! Please ensure
<flaccid> flounder: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0611 (rev a2)
<flaccid> we can reinstall the restricted driver manually. for some reason it doesn't like your card, it might be too new
<flaccid> flounder: pastebin dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia
<flaccid> oh you did that, one sec
<flounder> well the one i first did was w/out the -i
<flaccid> that just ignores case. ok this is what we do, i aint got an nvidia here, but i think remember, i assume we will use the new driver. give this command a try
<flounder> the only reason i am trying to avoid 169.07 is b/c it apparently cranks the fan to 100%, but do you think that I might have some better luck with it?  i wasn't really comfortable enough w/ linux to mess w/ the nvclock stuffs to manually control fan speed, etc.
<flaccid> flounder: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-kernel-common; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common
<flounder> (169.07) is the one that came out 12-20-07, vs 169.04 which came out in november
<flaccid> flounder: im not familiar with that info sorry
<flaccid> do the above and reboot i believe
<flounder> k ....
<flounder> i will reboot and see how it handles it
<flounder> brb ....
<flaccid> ok
<flaccid> just remember its new card being identified as generic. there is problem something on google or launchpad on this..
<flaccid> problem = probably
<flounder> btw, eternally grateful for your help
<flaccid> np sole
<flaccid> i mean flounder
<flounder> so you mean new card being ident'd as generic by the auto-config'd xconf.org sasying "generic video card?"
<flounder> does it ususally recognize it when things go smoother?
<Cannoli> how do i give my self permanent sudo during a session in terminal?
<Cannoli> i remember it being sudo -s something
<kyled185> sudo su
<Cannoli> oh ok
<Cannoli> thank you
<flaccid> sudo -i is cool
<fritz> happy new year folks
<asoiwaejfa> flaccid: btw, i think on a different note, do you know why when i do /etc/init.d/kdm stop instead of just quitting x, all the signals to my monitor gets killed?
<Cannoli> to u too fritz
<Cannoli> hope its a good one :)
<asoiwaejfa> <---- is flound from before
<asoiwaejfa> *flounder
<flaccid> asoiwaejfa: yes because you are killing X and would need to go to a tty if the splash comes up...
<flaccid> asoiwaejfa: you should only run that command from a tty when logged out from kde
<asoiwaejfa> well i do ctrl+alt+f1 and then do the kdm stop
<fritz> I have a fresh install of 7.10 and appearently need a flash update
<asoiwaejfa> should i log out of kde first and then do that command?
<fritz> how do I do that?
<flaccid> can press ctrl+alt+f1 and get back to the tty after its killed?
<flaccid> fritz: adobe flash plugin?
<fritz> yes
<flaccid> !flash | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<asoiwaejfa> no, when i ctrl+alt+f1 and login at the console and do kdm stop, it kills tty1 too
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<syntaxerror55> fritz, from my understanding keep the old one because the new one doesn't work
<syntaxerror55> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<flaccid> asoiwaejfa: doe it kill all ttys ?
<asoiwaejfa> flaccid: yes
<fritz> cool thats what I will do then. Thank you
<Cannoli> lmao i love how your nick is flaccid
<flaccid> asoiwaejfa: thats no good. i would try it after logging out of kde so only kdm is running, or alternatively send the kdm process as -9 signal
<Cannoli> thats amazing
<flaccid> yeah im dj flaccid heh
<fritz> so, just follopw the feisty fawn steps?
<DarkTan_> ! ubgrade
<Cannoli> thats hilarious XD
<DarkTan_> ! upgrade
<Cannoli> no space
<Cannoli> !upgrade
<asoiwaejfa> i have been doing ps aux | grep kdm and then killing all pids that come up .... that works too doesn't it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<flaccid> asoiwaejfa: yeah but what i would do if it still doesn't work is kill -9 pid; kill -9 pid . there are probably two processes for kdm..
<DarkTan_> thx, that was what i was looking for
<flaccid> under root or sudo asoiwaejfa
<asoiwaejfa> would i be subbing something for "pid?" flaccid?
<flaccid> yeah the process id eg. 7323
<flaccid> what comes up in ps aux
<fritz> how do I get the multiverse package
<flaccid> !repos | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<asoiwaejfa> flaccid what does the -9 option do that leaving it out doesn't?
<flaccid> fritz: manage repos in adept
<DarkTan_> arrg.....I'm trying to run the upgrade found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades
<fritz> I'm in adept now and I have typed in "Multiverse"
<DarkTan_> it tells me that the "update-manager -c" command does not exist
<fritz> to enable it so I can get the update to flash
<fritz> am I understanding the steps correctly?
<flaccid> asoiwaejfa: usually it will send a sighup iirc but -9 is like the kill signal that 'hard' kills the process and children
<asoiwaejfa> ah ok ....
<flaccid> fritz: you goto the menu at top and select manage repos and then checkbox multiverse
<fritz> its already checked
<DarkTan_> bleh, worry about it tommorow
<DarkTan_> have a haooy new year people
<DarkTan_> happy*
<flaccid> fritz: then you just need to fetch updates and then you can install packages from that repos
<fritz> great ok
<fritz> cool
<foenig> hi@all
<foenig> happy new year
<xb0t> hello i installed java on ubuntu but the websites under firefox dont show java.can somebody tell me why?
<JP> Hello
<flaccid> goodbye
<Minataku> [00:00:00] Minataku Tue Jan  1 00:00:00 EST 2008
<Minataku> Happy New Year!
<flaccid> dang hnye
<Cannoli> yay
<flaccid> i mean ny
<Cannoli> happy new year y'all
<Cannoli> :)
<flaccid> its 4pm 1st jan here :p
<Cannoli> lmao
<Cannoli> where you at flaccid?
<flaccid> sydney, australia
<Cannoli> oh i see
<Minataku> Heh
<fritz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Xcell> .
<Xcell> Happy New Year Linux Converts: Please remember to recycle your Microsoft products to your nearest local green box recycling center.This has been a public service announcement.
<cammoblammo> Can someone tell me if the Kubuntu LiveCD has Amarok?
<Xcell> no i cant..it may load though
<Xcell> try it
<cammoblammo> I don't have the option of installing anything to the hard drive (work machine) but I do need to be able to control my iPod whil I'm on the road soon. So adding packages isn't an option.
<Xcell> amarok should be the one
<cammoblammo> That's right! I just need a LiveCD that has it.
<Xcell> mm. never tried to do that 1..good luck.
<Xcell> bbl
<bmack> im haven troubles installed my ati accelerated driver(fglrx) in restricted drivers i keep gettin a error about xorg.conf and this http://pastebin.ca/840672 at startup
<asoiwaejfa> flaccid: still there?
<flaccid> yep
<flaccid> brb
<mrdigital> how fast would a quadcore intel processor and 8gb of pc6400 DD2 run
<NickPresta> mrdigital, run what?
<flaccid> well i would assume
<NickPresta> that seems like incredible overkill for basic applications
<flaccid> not if money is no object lol
<NickPresta> I would rather have 4GB of high quality RAM than 8GB of 6400.
<flaccid> true
<Tm_T> NickPresta: I would rather not sell my family
<flaccid> hehe
<NickPresta> Tm_T, well, that too. :)
<NickPresta> if money was no object, perhaps some corsair XMS3 DHX 4GB PC3 12800. That should be ~$900
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> buy a mainframe and use it as a kubuntu desktop
<yns88> so I just installed kubuntu and I'm having a whole bunch of issues
<flaccid> dang
<yns88> gcc's giving me errors whenever I try to do ./configure
<flaccid> did you google the error and have you installed the build-essential package, and what are you compiling?
<yns88> it happened when I tried to compile bitchx and pidgin
<yns88> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<flaccid> you do not need to compile them, they are available from the repos
<flaccid> yns88: google is always best to search for errors. eg. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=opera&rls=en&hs=X8u&q=ubuntu+configure%3A+error%3A+C+compiler+cannot+create+executables&btnG=Search
<yns88> well, that's strange
<flaccid> yns88: can you at least verify what dpkg -l | grep build-essential returns
<yns88> when I typed that in the terminal it returned nothing
<flaccid> yns88: as first advised, please install the package build-essential
<flaccid> !build | yns88
<ubotu> yns88: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<mrdigital> NickPresta: pretty much Windows / Linux etc
<yns88> thanks
<flaccid> np
<ardchoille> !nickspam > Col_Panic
<flaccid> hows helping going ardchoille?
<ardchoille> flaccid: It's good, I really like this channel :)
<flaccid> whys that ardchoille
<ardchoille> Maybe it has to do with the fact hat it's related to Kubuntu, I'm not sure.
<flaccid> rightio
<yns88> hm..when you said they should be available in the repositories, did you mean that I should be able to see them in Adept Manager?
<flaccid> yns88: yeah should be searchable once the required repos is enabled if its optional
<flaccid> !info BitchX | yns88
<ubotu> yns88: bitchx: Advanced Internet Relay Chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1-4ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 1515 kB, installed size 6524 kB
<sigma_123> i think u hav to apt-get it
<flaccid> !info pidgin | yns88
<ubotu> yns88: pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<flaccid> sigma_123: adept is a frontend to adept
<flaccid> yns88: so just make sure you enable universe then you can install both of them
<flaccid> sigma_123: i mean adept frontend to apt
<sigma_123> u mean a frontend to apt-get?
<yns88> so how do I enable universe? (sorry for not knowing much)
<flaccid> sigma_123: i think it uses more than just apt-get
<sigma_123> ah so thats what its for! :)
<flaccid> yns88: goto the menu at top and enable repos and select the checkbox for universe, then fetch updates
<flaccid> sigma_123: yeah i mean if you are doing nothing fancy, graphical is still appropriate for any user
<sigma_123> i dload manually so i dont use adept. just use it to uninstall packages sometimes
<flaccid> sigma_123: kind of defeats the purpose of apt entirely
<ardchoille> sigma_123: There's also aptitude and apt-get, both offer a command line interface
<sigma_123> flaccid: il be getting a dvd snapshot of the repo's. can i add the dvds to adept so that it will prompt for them when i need to install something?
<sigma_123> lol yeah kpackage works 4my purposes
<flaccid> yes i believe so sigma_123
<flaccid> you can add it manual to sources.list as well or i think use apt-cdrom iirc
<Mitt08> GOVERNOR ROMNEY: "And further, if I were fortunate enough to be elected your President, I'd call for a National Summit of Nations to create a new partnership – a Partnership for [Progress] and Prosperity."
<Mitt08> "This Partnership would assemble the resources of all the nations of the world to work to assure that Islamic states that are threatened with violent Jihad have public schools that are not Wahhabi madrasas; that they have micro-credit and banking, the rule of law, human rights, basic health care, and competitive economic practices." (Governor Mitt Romney, Remarks At Yeshiva University, 4/26/07)
<yns88> oh, gtfo
<sigma_123> !politics
<ubotu> Please take political discussion to ##politics. Thank you!
<flaccid> hehe
<flaccid> Mitt08: i would disagree with you actually
<n6hgg> looks like a political bot
<yns88> they have political spambots now?
<sigma_123> what wil they get next!
<n6hgg> it sure looks like it
<flaccid> would just help if an op was around to kick ban
<n6hgg> it's the latest in high tech campaigns...hehehe
<flaccid> wb Mitt08
<Mitt08> GOVERNOR ROMNEY: "And further, if I were fortunate enough to be elected your President, I'd call for a National Summit of Nations to create a new partnership – a Partnership for [Progress] and Prosperity."
<Mitt08> "This Partnership would assemble the resources of all the nations of the world to work to assure that Islamic states that are threatened with violent Jihad have public schools that are not Wahhabi madrasas; that they have micro-credit and banking, the rule of law, human rights, basic health care, and competitive economic practices." (Governor Mitt Romney, Remarks At Yeshiva University, 4/26/07)
<n6hgg> oh no, he's back
<flaccid> sweet
<n6hgg> yay ardchoille
<flaccid> im off for a bit cia0
<Guest345435> Can anyone here give me a hand with a 2 router setup?
<flaccid> whats the problem Guest345435
<Guest345435> basically, i have a 1 port router/modem which im using to connect to the internet, i have no problmes with it
<Guest345435> i also have a 4 port wireless dlink router, but when i use it to connect to the internet, it disconnects every 10 seconds or so, so i cant get much done
<Axeman> :>
<Guest345435> was wondering if its possible to connect the 4 port router to the 1 port one, thus allowing me internet access and a network?
<ardchoille> Axeman: Please don't do that
<flaccid> yeah thats common. bridge the modem onto the wan port of the dlink router. that would be the best way
<Guest345435> yikes, how do i do that?
<Axeman> ardchoille: new years
<Axeman> Happy day.
<flaccid> Guest345435: make sure your modem/router can be switched into bridge mode if it needs to be then plug it in the goto the pppoe auth or whatever on the router and put in the username and pass etc.
<flaccid> in the wan port i mean
<Guest345435> hmm...bit diffuclt cause the WAN port is the little telephone socket type
<corporeal> o.o Axeman
<corporeal> enjoying the pingage?
<Axeman> corporeal: you bet your ass
<ardchoille> !language | Axeman Please be respectful
<ubotu> Axeman Please be respectful: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yns88> >_>
<Daemon--> http://pastebin.ca/840721 << i need to add a variable in this script which basically says "If day > 28, set day = 1", anyone any idea what syntax I would use?
<Axeman> ardchoille: are you that lazy?
<flaccid> Guest345435: the dlink router does not have an rj45 ethernet wan port?
<Axeman> :>
<mahasamoot> hello?
<sephiroth_> sorry got disconnected there
<sephiroth_> Axeman, any ideas?
<Xcell> Happy New Year Fellow Ubuntu Converts: Please remember to recycle your Microsoft products to your nearest local green box recycling center.This has been a public service announcement.
<mahasamoot> I'm looking for help with the panel.  I want to have two panels.  I can add another panel, but I don't get a sperate config dialog... which defeats the perpose of having two panels
<Xcell> Gnite.
<mahasamoot> I want to have one that auto-hides, until I interact with it.  And one that is aways visable
<mahasamoot> any ideas?
<sigma_123> has anyone here got a white asus eeepc?
<faild2try> hny
<faild2try> hi, in file open dialogues, every other entry has a bright blue background, with black text on it. hard to read. where can i change that?
<ardchoille> faild2try: In kde file open dialogs?
<matthew> what program can i use to record sounds?
<matthew> from my mic?
<sigma_123> won't audacity do the trick?
<sigma_123> !audacity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matthew> I know nothing about audacity.. i will look it up on wikipedia...
<sigma_123> its a oss mixer program. i know it works in windows. nt sure if it has a linux version
<matthew> strangely, wikipedia says its a sound editing thingy, while the kubuntu package description says its a network  backup and restore utility..
<matthew> canonical's quality assurance has a lot to be desired..
<matthew> I guess every distro has its tradeoffs..
<ardchoille> !info audacity
<ubotu> audacity: A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.3-1build1 (gutsy), package size 2321 kB, installed size 6832 kB
<sigma_123> well with so many packages theres bound to be some errors. remember the maintainers are humans
<faild2try> ardchoille: I'm not sure, let's say in gimp.. probably gtk ones?
<faild2try> ardchoille: or in Gvim, too
<ardchoille> matthew: Where are yu getting that it says it's a backup app?
<matthew> ardchoille: the description in adept_manager
<ardchoille> matthew: Which version of Kubuntu are you using? My adept manager says it's a audio editor, and "apt-get search --names-only audacity" says so too.
<faild2try> indeed audacity will record from mic, i used it to do that
<ardchoille> faild2try: Those are gtk open dialogs, not sure kde can do anything about those. Have you tried looking into the gtk theme that is being used?
<faild2try> ardchoille: no, how can I do that? I thought if kdesktop is on, it will apply its themes to all windows, is there a way to do that? I think consistent look would be nicer
<ardchoille> faild2try: Try systemsettings > Appearance > GTK Styles and fonts > "Use my KDE style in GTK applications"
<faild2try> ardchoille: it is set to 'use kde style in my gtk apps'
<ardchoille> faild2try: Ok, I seem to remember install these packages to fix that on my machines: gtk-engines-qtpixmap gtk2-engines-qtpixmap gtk2-engines
<faild2try> ardchoille: that helped! thanks a top
<faild2try> err
<faild2try> thanks a ton!
<ardchoille> faild2try: yw :)
<faild2try> do you think maybe i should submit it as bug somewhere?
<ardchoille> faild2try: I don't think that would help. If I don't run any gtk apps, then I wouldn't have that problem, right? Some folks wouldn't want gtk stuff installed by default if they aren't using gtk apps.
<ardchoille> faild2try: But, of course, it's totally up to you :)
<yns88> I'm having a problem when I'm trying to run apt-get update
<yns88> Failed to fetch <site here> Cannot initiate the connection to 80:80 (0.0.0.80). - connect (22 Invalid argument)
<faild2try> ardchoille: well, it seems like it would be a good dependency that when gimp or vim or other gtk app is installed, and kubuntu is installed, to have them installed too, because file/open is a pretty common functionality. I'll wait till 4.0 comes out though. it might be fixed there...
<ardchoille> yns88: faild2try Oh, that is a good point about the deps idea.
<ardchoille> yns88: If that's a *.archive.ubuntu.com site that is causing the problem, you can switch to a different mirror.
<ardchoille> yns88: If you pastebin your sources.list, I can take a look at it if yo want.
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<yns88> it also does it with /wine.budgetdedicated.com/
<yns88> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50360/
<ardchoille> yns88: You only have one line enabled in your sources?
<yns88> I guess...I just noticed that now myself
<yns88> it's sources.list in etc/apt that you wanted?
<ardchoille> yns88: /etc/apt/sources.list is the one that is used by the system, show me that one.
<yns88> this is that one
<ardchoille> yns88: Here is my sources.list, it currently works fine. You can use this info to modify yours but back yours up before changing it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50361/
<yns88> thanks
<ardchoille> yns88: You're welcome. Let me know if you need help with it.
<ardchoille> yns88: And after yo make changes, be sure to update your sources: sudo apt-get update
<yns88> well, updating still gives the same error
<ardchoille> yns88: Errors on all the repos?
<yns88> that's what it seems like
<yns88> I think it's because of my proxy settings
<ardchoille> That could be it
<yns88> but I've set export http_proxy already
<ardchoille> yns88: I'm afraid I won't be much help with proxy settings
<yns88> :(
<Zombocom> first off happy newyears
<AmyRose> Is there a command to tell what program is listening on a particular port?
<Tidus> AmyRose: netstat -an shows what ports are open
<AmyRose> Tidus: OK, but any way to see what process is holding them open?
<Tidus> AmyRose: i'm not sure on that one
<Tidus> what port are you questioning?
<AmyRose> Basically, I have a problem where when a program using loopback crashes, I have to reboot my computer to be able to use it again
<Zombocom> I have a phone jack in my computer
<Zombocom> I'd like to be able to output through it
<Zombocom> what programs can I use
<Zombocom> are there any programs I can use to output sound through the modem/phone jack in my computer?
<server_> hello
<server_> can someone please help me
<flaccid> thats what the channel is for
<server_> i have got upgreade prequisites failed
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<flaccid> how and where from and did you read above
<server_> tq
<server_> btw...
<flaccid> what is tq
<server_> thank
<thoreauputic> "thank you"
<flaccid> oh i thought that was ty but cheers
<server_> cheers
<server_> owh.. 1 more question
<server_> i tried to insta;; beryl
<server_> ^ install
<flaccid> what version of kubuntu server_
<server_> the latest one
<flaccid> you don't use beryl in gutsy
<flaccid> !compiz-fusion | server_
<ubotu> server_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<server_> owh
<server_> so beryl..is not for kubuntu?
<flaccid> not anymore. beryl is compiz and beryl projects together
<server_> sorry... im totally new in linux...just using it for 6 hour
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> what i mean is compiz-fusion is beryl and compiz projects formed back together
<server_> but im see at youtube..there is kubuntu+beryl+edgy+..etc
<flaccid> this is gutsy
<server_> how they istall that?
<server_> owh
<server_> and gutsy is alder version of kubunu?
<flaccid> compiz-fusion gives you the same plus more plus its improved
<server_> kubuntu?
<flaccid> gutsy is the latest
<mahdi_> Hello
<server_> ergg...so complicated
<flaccid> yep can be
<server_> the point is there is konsole,adept manager and add n remove program
<server_> then..update.list
<flaccid> i don't understand sorry server_
<server_> huhu
<server_> ok
<server_> if i want to install something...
<flaccid> there are different ways to install software yes, but adept manager is enough or add n remove for basic stuff
<flaccid> !software | server_
<ubotu> server_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<server_> but my adept manager is like not function
<flaccid> what does not function mean, what is the specific problem/err
<server_> it is state that all application is installed  but it is not
<flaccid> what is all application?
<server_> and it cannot update..
<server_> stuck at 66%
<server_> every application in the list
<flaccid> what is stuck at 66%, fetch updates?
<server_> yup
<flaccid> server_: goto konsole and type sudo apt-get update and see what the problem might be
<server_> emm...cannot connect
<server_> exceede connection time limit
<flaccid> is your other web browsing and so forth working?
<server_> yup
<flaccid> can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list for me?
<Jucato> flaccid: happy new year
<flaccid> Jucato: happy new year jucy!
<Jucato> :D
<flaccid> is it hot there or nice, coz it hasn't been that hot here
<Jucato> hot as in the temperature?
<flaccid> yep
 * jussi01 laughs
<server_> Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<Jucato> ah amazingly, no... it's quite windy and cold... contrasts w/ the hottest christmas a few days ago :)
<Jucato> happy new year jussi01
<flaccid> interesting Jucato
<jussi01> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<flaccid> !pastebin | server_
<ubotu> server_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jussi01> same back at you Jucato
<flaccid> Jucato: whats your timezone +8 hours or something
<Jucato> yep
<server_> ok
<server_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50366/
<flaccid> ah cool im more in the future :p
<server_> is that u want flaccid?
<flaccid> oh thats scary, looks like just cdrom in there. you want to install stuff from the internet or cd?
<flaccid> internet will give latest versions of packages if there are new ones
<server_> the source code that i get is from beryl
<flaccid> server_: what are you actually trying to achieve?
<server_> emm.i want to install beryl
<server_> is it possible?
<flaccid> server_: only if you are an advanced user, and there is also no point, you can do the same thing with compiz-fusion as i said
<jussi01> !compiz | server_
<ubotu> server_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<flaccid> !source-o-matic | server_
<ubotu> server_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<flaccid> you might want to consider that as well or enable repos in adept manager
<Zombocom> what?
<Zombocom> only if you are an advanced user?
<server_> waaa..what is it all about?
<flaccid> Zombocom: its not simple to install
<Zombocom> it was when I did but it's hard to find nowadays if that's what you're saying
<flaccid> !software | server_
<ubotu> server_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<server_> at first installation..i already uninstall adept manager
<server_> huhu
<flaccid> server_: please read all the referred links to learn
<Zombocom> he doesn't have adept manager
<flaccid> why would you uninstall adept manager
<Zombocom> do you have another package manager?
<server_> em..but source o matic is not availiable
<server_> but im fresh new now
<flaccid> server_: did you seriously remove adept?
<server_> yup:p
<server_> but now i have it back
<flaccid> why? reinstall it. also souce o matic website is up.
<flaccid> !adept | server_
<ubotu> server_: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<flaccid> !repos | server_
<ubotu> server_: The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<server_> huhu..thanx all
<flaccid> np
<Zombocom> sorry for being argumentative
<flaccid> hehe all is good, never seen someone remove adept before :o
<server_> em em..i remove that because try to install automatix
<flaccid> !automatix | server_
<ubotu> server_: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<server_> emm..why i cannot connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)?
<server_> stuck at 66%
<server_> i do it on terminal
<flaccid> i already answered that, but its possible you have a network problem of some kind
<server_> sudo apt-get update
<server_> shoul i kill the connection?
<flaccid> yes
<flaccid> but according your sources.list thats not even in there
<server_> arghh..god  please help me
<flaccid> i am helping, your are not listening
<server_> huhu..sorry
<flaccid> 1.0.0.0 is not a valid ip address, so you might want to check that dns resolution is working eg. host us.archive.ubuntu.com
<flaccid> but please re-read all what i said above and action
<server_> if the dns is invalid...why i can chat at this room?
<flaccid> i don't know, this is why you check it at least. also please fix your sources.list as i said before
<flaccid> if you installed automatix at anytime or have played with other things/files then maybe you stuffed something, but one must diagnose
<server_> emm..what i know is.. the valid dns is 208.67.222.222
<server_> and 208.67.220.220
<flaccid> if you do not do anything i suggest, i cannot help you.
<server_> em..i dont install automatix..this kubuntu is fresh new
<flaccid> ok cool, just action the above then
<server_> em...ok
<flaccid> 1. fix sources.list 2. try update again 3. check dns etc...
<server_> thanks
<flaccid> np
<xt828> does anyone know what might cause my video files to stop displaying the video component?
<xt828> i'm getting audio fine, but just a black box in kaffeine and movie player
<xt828> in mplayer only the leftmost quarter of the screen is used - the whole image is squashed into it - and it's in black and white
<flaccid> xt828: have you installed the codecs
<xt828> yeah, it was all working fine up until i logged in again about five minutes ago
<flaccid> hmm i have no idea. same thing on reboot?
<xt828> it's just been not working today - i have been hopping in and out of windows all day though
<xt828> i'll reboot again and see if that fixes it
<flaccid> fair enough, if not no idea
<flaccid> sorry
<Dragonath> hello, xorg log says this - (EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized. I'm using an ATI card and trying to get rid of the mesa thing, I've done most howtos already and they don't want to work at all
<Dragonath> however I've just restarted the x server and not done any reboots
<flaccid> Dragonath: use restricted manager to reinstall it then reboot. this process does require a reboot so do that first.
<flaccid> you may just need to reboot
<Dragonath> reinstall what?
<Dragonath> you mean enable the driver?
<Dragonath> heh. it seems the restricted driver manager is borked - I don't get the kdesu dialog when I want to go to administrator mode
<Dragonath> I'll just try rebooting then
<MGalaxy> how can I force a software written on Mozilla Fraework ( Longman Dictionary of Contemporary English) to use Antialiasing?
<vbgunz> is there a place to go for Open Office Writer Templates? am looking for a "skill resume" template, anyone any ideas?
<vbgunz> well, I just downloaded some professional pack, hope there is something there :)
<MGalaxy> vbgunz: could u plz give me the link?
<vbgunz> MGalaxy:  http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/project/SunTemplatepack_1
 * flaccid yawns
<Dragonath> nope, still haven't got rid of mesa
<Dragonath> xorg log says this now - (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<flaccid> Dragonath: what card is it
<flaccid> google has lots on that error
<Dragonath> ati radeon 9600 pro
<Dragonath> it might be because last reboot I started with a different kernel than before
<flaccid> im pretty much on that card atm Dragonath
<Dragonath> I should go back to the kernel I used when I messed around yes?
<flaccid> i would disable the driver in restricted manager, reboot, then enable the driver again then reboot - makes sure its all gone. then i would revise the xorg.conf if there is still a problem
<Dragonath> I did that just now
<Dragonath> what happened was that x didn't start, so I had to reinstall fglrx from console
<Dragonath> and then x would start and show me that the restricted driver is not in use
<Dragonath> and if I put it into use, nothing changed in the mesa department
<flaccid> thats a common problem i used to get that all the time, there are diferent reasons, the first one we have ruled out now i think
<flaccid> pastebin your xorg.conf and i will ammend
<Dragonath> sec
<Dragonath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50373/
<Dragonath> I had fglrx show me the correct stuff a few weeks ago, but then I shut down the pc and went for holidays
<mauri> where are soraged the actions fot "Storage Media Notifications"? I inseted a dvd movie but no application choises is shown
<flaccid> Dragonath: nearly finished, but if its coming up in auto detect as generic video card then it could be a new card and not be in the db yet or something
<Dragonath> lspci shows it as ati radeon 9600 and I know that it is in fact so, because I built the pc :)
<flaccid> what is lscpi | grep -i vga return
<flaccid> yeah its not a new card is it pretty old now
<flaccid> in theory valid xorg.conf for what you want: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50376/
<flaccid> if that fails please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log after trying to start kdm
<Dragonath> 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<flaccid> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10]
<mauri> where are soraged the actions fot "Storage Media Notifications"? I inseted a dvd movie but no application choises is shown
<flaccid> slightly different my one coz its notebook
<flaccid> Dragonath: your problem is also detailed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-9174d7c7fd99ae29af4fcc80e1187dac9c12d5e5 and suggests ways to fix the mesa problem. use my xorg.conf first. if you installed the fglrx package before uninstalling the open driver then that could be the problem to begin with.
<Dragonath> I use your conf then restart x server or reboot pc?
<flaccid> reboot
<flaccid> if you still get mesa problem pastebin the log please Dragonath
<Dragonath> ok
<Dragonath> rebooting now, brb
<flaccid> wb
<Dragonath> x didn't like your xorg.conf at all
<flaccid> what was the error
<Dragonath> I think there were several
<Dragonath> it said fatal error - no screens found
<Dragonath> and it also said there were parse errors in the xorg.conf
<flaccid> Dragonath: then i made a syntax mistake
<flaccid> i will go look
<Dragonath> if I remember correctly, then line 75 was missing endsection
<Dragonath> but I checked and the endsection thingie was there
<flaccid> i can't really find one
<Dragonath> nor can I
<Gidean> happy new year y'all
<Dragonath> same to you
<flaccid> Dragonath: try this one: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50378/
<Dragonath> right
<Dragonath> rebooting
<flaccid> ok
<Gidean> did something really silly...Put the kicker on the Left side of the screen, made it hide after half a second and then made it appear only when the pointer touches the bottom right corner.  Now I can't reach the damn thing to reconfigure...Any Ideas?
 * Gidean is a moron
<flaccid> ooo not sure, if someone else doesn't know Gidean try #kde
<thoreauputic> Gidean: hit alt+F2, run kicker, try again
<Gidean> thanks all
<Gidean> H N Y !
<Dragonath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50379/
<llutz> HNY #kubuntu
<flaccid> whats line 78, Dragonath
<Dragonath> 	Option		"Composite"	"0"
<flaccid> Dragonath: i think i've had this problem before
<flaccid> add an additional EndSection on a new line at the end of it then restart X
<flaccid> well try again..
<Dragonath> so the end of the conf file would have two endsections?
<Dragonath> on separate lines
<flaccid> yep. i've had this before and it fixed it, it flipped me out, but yeah
<flaccid> like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50380/
<Dragonath> alright
<Dragonath> I'll do a reboot again then
<Dragonath> much better this time
<flaccid> dang
<Dragonath> fglrxinfo still gives me mesa though
<flaccid> ok then pastebin the xorg log from that successful X start. and then follow the instructions for your problem from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-9174d7c7fd99ae29af4fcc80e1187dac9c12d5e5
<readyx> auf zum atem!
<Dragonath> ok
<flaccid> what a pain. i mean i used to have this problem all the time, but it usually was the driver conflict but you are confident that its been removed and installed correctly so yeah need to do those few things
<readyx> ich ficke sie und dabei stöne ich wie die eisenbahn
<flaccid> !de | readyx
<ubotu> readyx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<flaccid> thats pretty funny but readyx
<llutz> flaccid: don't point that stupid troll to the german chan, kick him
<flaccid> hehe, im not an op
<readyx> sorry
<readyx> wrong channel
<flaccid> np sir
<Dragonath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50382/
<flaccid> ok same problem
<flaccid> we have a good xorg.conf in theory, do the fix on the wiki
<Dragonath> ok
<Dragonath> btw, where can I find the grub configuration file?
<flaccid> um its /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dragonath> ah ok
<flaccid> for the menu
<flaccid> !grub | Dragonath
<ubotu> Dragonath: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Dragonath> reboot again
<Dragonath> what packages are linux-$arch and ubuntu-fglrx-$arch?
<Dragonath> I realise that  $arch is x86 or something like that, but even then they don't show up in adept
<flaccid> ignore that packaging part, that is from releases prior to gutsy
<Dragonath> ah ok
<vbgunz> anybody here familiar with footnotes in oowriter? how can I have several footnotes all point to a single footnote?
<mauri> where does kubuntu sotrage the media notification rules
<flaccid> mauri: im not sure, maybe kcontrol -> Storage media
<mauri> flaccid: i'm speaking about where the files is in the distribution
<flaccid> i don't know what you mean sorry
<olegb> mauri: /media
<olegb> ?
<mauri> flaccid: the problem is that when i insert a dvd movie in dvd player device, kubuntu does not show the possible action for istance play with kaffeine or copy qith k3b and so on
<flaccid> mauri: did you ask in #kde
<mauri> flaccid: not yet....i try now thanks however
<flaccid> there is also lots on google and the ubuntu wiki and forums..
<flaccid> mauri: ~/.kde/share/config/medianotifierrc
<flaccid> lots of bugs on this like https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=131734
<mauri> flaccid: the problem is that not medianotifierrc file is present in the path you gave me
<flaccid> you mean the file doesn't exist mauri?
<mauri> flaccid: yes
<flaccid> it doesn't on mine either maybe thats an old filename, one sec
<mauri> flaccid: it does not exist also with /root/
<HellTiger> hi all.
<flaccid> mauri: root shouldn't run X/kde..
<mauri> flaccid: i know
<mauri> flaccid: but when I run "system setting -> Notification -> storage media notification " all the action are present but they are not present when i use my user
<flaccid> i dont understand what you mean
<flaccid> oh yeah i get ya
<HellTiger> i need support with kubuntu and fritzcard, dial up modem. is everything i need on the cd?
<kraut> moin
<flaccid> mauri: which release of ubuntu and kde version?
<mauri> flaccid: 7.10
<Kamarov> isn't the version corresponding to the release date?
<mauri> flaccid: if i try to start "systemsettings" as user no notifications setting are present but if I start it aas root the notification setting are present
<mauri> flaccid: the problem is that when i insert a dvd I think that is made by user and not by root and so no actions is shown
<flaccid> when you say no notifications settings are present, do you mean in storage media
<flaccid> in kcontrol or system settings?
<phil> Hi, I got a problem using the native resolution of my laptop, i always have to scroll
<phil> http://pastebin.kubuntu-de.org/423538 <- my xorg.conf
<mauri> flaccid:System Setting > System notification > storage media notification
<slow-motion> hi
<flaccid> mauri: unfortunately i can't find the config file for it, #kde or google might help
 * sacasa say hello
<Dragonath> weird problem here - adept shows linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-16-generic in the list, but I can't install it
<ghosTM55> anybody here comes from China
<Dragonath> not even through konsole
<flaccid> Dragonath: pastebin: echo 'Package: '; dpkg -l | grep fglrx; echo 'Kernel: '; uname -r; echo 'Release:'; lsb_release -a; echo 'Kernel Mod:'; lsmod | grep -i fglrx
<Tm_T> !china | ghosTM55
<ubotu> ghosTM55: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mauri> flaccid:I tried to ask to kde but it told that is a kubuntu problem,,,,,,but it doesn't matter. Thanks however
<flaccid> mauri: yeah sounds about right. numerous bugs on both kubuntu and kde about this in 3.5.x
<ghosTM55> Tm_T: thx
<Dragonath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50385/
<cef> 2 days ago I think an OOo dependency didn't install properly.. anyone know if this is fixed?
<flaccid> rc  xorg-driver-fglrx                          7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10               Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators <--- says that only the runtime config is left, the package is not installed
<flaccid> it should be like: ii  xorg-driver-fglrx                          7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10          Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<mauri> flaccid:thanks however for the disponibility
<Duron_m09> hi all
<TimS> I intend to copy my /home directory to a new harddrive, but If I am running KDE at the time will it mess up?
<Duron_m09> I am a newbie for this chat usage
<Dragonath> right, so what do I do... install the xorg-driver-fglrx package again?
<flaccid> mauri: np
<Duron_m09> please let me how to use this
<flaccid> Dragonath: 2.6.22-14-generic should be available now. i would update to that too :)
<TimS> Duron_m09: Use what?
<flaccid> Dragonath: yep
<Duron_m09> konversation
<TimS> You type and hit enter.
<Duron_m09> how to add channels
<cef> TimS: might use some files in /home so yeah.. prob best done using either a liveCD or switching to the CLI while a user isn't logged in
<ghosTM55> Duron_m09: use / join
<Dragonath> I've got the 2.6.22-14-generic installed :)
<flaccid> Dragonath: type this in konverstaion #kubuntu tab: dpkg -l | grep xorg-driver-
<Dragonath> dpkg -l | grep xorg-driver-
<ghosTM55> Duron_m09: u should have a look at IRC tutorial first
<TimS> cef, Okay, so if I switch to cli, wouldn't I still be loged in?
<Duron_m09>  IRC tutorial
<flaccid> Dragonath: you should be using it. notice how the fglrx package is kernel version specific/dependent
<Duron_m09> ok I will try that
<flaccid> Dragonath: sorry i meant /exec cmd dpkg -l | grep xorg-driver-
<Dragonath> rc  xorg-driver-fglrx                          7.1.0-8.37.6+2.6.22.4-14.10               Video driver for ATI graphics accelerators
<TimS> cef: Can you log in as root?
<cef> TimS: true.. but less stuff going on, and the only thing that will probably cause a problem is that your bash history might not work.
<Duron_m09> I have loged in as root]
<cef> TimS: you can set a password for root (using 'sudo passwd') and then you can log in as root, which makes it possible that way
<Duron_m09> can some body tell a link to linux tutorial
<cef> TimS: doing it that way, sudo doesn't get broken and so all the usual tutorials on the net still work
<cef> TimS: there is also the recovery console
<flaccid> Dragonath: ok so reboot into that kernel. it probably said you don't need any restricted driver because you booted the wrong kernel. reboot into that kernel, then do a sudo dpkg --purge xorg-driver-fglrx; sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx and then reboot
<Dragonath> there's no way to make things work on this kernel?
<flaccid> you can use restricted manager to do the same thing in theory..
<flaccid> the xorg-driver-fglrx version needs to mach the kernel version... which is what that error is saying too in xorg.conf
<cef> anyone in .au done an update using adept lately?
<Dragonath> ok
<flaccid> why do you need to use the older kernel, Dragonath?
<flaccid> cef: i believe so
<TimS> cef: Would it be easier and safter, just to mount the new HD as /home/tim/media and just for me to copy my images, videos and songs over, as that is the reason for me buying a new HD, I dont have room for the videos
<Dragonath> I'm using the newest I got right now: 2.6.22-16
<flaccid> Dragonath: the uname -r says you are using 2.6.20-16-generic
<cef> huh? adept keeps telling me I've got a new dist version available
<Dragonath> flaccid: yes, that's right
<Dragonath> argh
<Dragonath> :D
<Dragonath> 20, not 22, will fix stuff now, sorry
<flaccid> hehe np
<flaccid> cef: i aint got that
<cef> flaccid: hrmm,.. and just installed this machine with Gutsy 2 days ago
<flaccid> cef: then you are welcome to update it
<TimS> cef: Its a gutsy bug. It happend when i first installed it too. Its something in adepy
<TimS> adept* I cant remeber the fix tho
<cef> there was a new version of adept, which might've been the fix
<flaccid> oh dang perhaps just do a sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade from konsole and make sure its up to date as well
<cef> manually installed it
<cef> ahh yeah.. seems a lot better now.. hrm
<mahasamoot> After adding a user to a group, is there a way to make the change take effect w/out loging out, then back in?
<flaccid> i've been helping people with bug related in problems in this channel a lot lately
<cef> mahasamoot: no
<flaccid> mahasamoot: you can go to a tty
<flaccid> depends what you need to do
<mahasamoot> if I log into a tty, will that reset the groups in my other session?
<flaccid> nope
<flaccid> unfortunately its init from the login shell..
<mahasamoot> ok, thanks for the help, it's not a big deal
<flaccid> np
<cef> ahh hrm, replacing config files.. seems adept keeps balking at them and doesn't prompt the user for details
<cef> been ages since I used KDE.. but I am now pleasantly at home with it after 2 days. :D
<flaccid> kde is great, but man so many bugs well at least in kubuntu
<cef> yer.. well hopefully hardy will clean that up
<flaccid> yeah but its been going on like this since the start
<bassem> hi
<bassem> how can i run aXXo format on kubuntu ?
<flaccid> give aXXo a call
<bassem> flaccid: wt ??
<flaccid> !warez | bassem
<ubotu> bassem: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<flaccid> isn't that the pirate movie guy
<flaccid> aXXo isn't a codec iirc
<TimS> cef: In the tutorial it sais "mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/disk" should I change this to "mount /dev/hdb1 /media/disk"
<bassem> flaccid: sorry .. i didn`t know its illegal :)
<flaccid> hehehehe
<TimS> axxo's codec is avi and xvid. If you ask how to install that, it would be legal.
<flaccid> !codecs | bassem
<ubotu> bassem: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bassem> thanks :D
<flaccid> np
<Dragonath> right, how do I make xorg use the ati restricted driver now?
<flaccid> restricted manager
<Dragonath> it's enabled, but not in use
<flaccid> did we work out a good xorg.conf before? i would just use that if you have fixed the packaging
<Dragonath> well the howto had me change some bits of it
<Dragonath> it doesn't load fglrx for example
<flaccid> fair enough... you followed down to the next section which is not related to your issue
<flaccid> shouldn't of done that. sorry the wiki is not clear, its damn confusing
<flaccid> would be good if the ubuntu-doc team wrote a real manual
<HellTiger> hello, how can i setup fritzcard with kubunutu?
<flaccid> !find fritzcard
<ubotu> Package/file fritzcard does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid> hmm never heard of it. try google
<Dragonath> as I understand now, I'm using the open source driver, and I should make x use the flgrx thing instead, yes?
<flaccid> or fritzcard's site or whatever
<flaccid> Dragonath: yeah you just went on to the next section for people with another problem. not good. but yeah it needs to use fglrx and if you packaging is good it should work with that kernel. can you pastebin dpkg -l | grep -i linux-restricted-modules
<Dragonath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50387/
<HellTiger> !find fritz
<ubotu> Found: avm-fritz-firmware, avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.17-6, avm-fritz-firmware-2.6.22-14, avm-fritz-kernel-source
<flaccid> is that the same thing HellTiger as fritzcard ?
<HellTiger> my problem is, i havent kubuntu online. so i have to download the files with windows on usbstick and run them in ubuntu
<HellTiger> flaccid avm fritz card pci
<flaccid> sweet
<HellTiger> its an isdn software, dial up modem
<HellTiger> !find isdn
<ubotu> Found: isdnutils-base, isdnutils-doc, isdnutils-xtools, asterisk-app-misdn-v110, asterisk-chan-misdn (and 12 others)
<flaccid> HellTiger: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<HellTiger> usb stick runs
<flaccid> im not sure if that helps you but
<HellTiger> ill alrdy get source file from avm, but it didnt works. i will use the drivers from ubuntu,
<HellTiger> !find fcpci
<Dragonath> flaccid: I should replace the "ati" in xorg.conf with "fglrx"?
<ubotu> Package/file fcpci does not exist in gutsy
<flaccid> Dragonath: yep
 * jussi01 doesnt understand why people dont use aticonfig
<Dragonath> then reboot again?
<flaccid> um shouldn't need to now that the package is fixed but you could if it still doesn't work lol
<Dragonath> interesting, xorg.conf is missing :)
<flaccid> not sure how that is possible heh
<Dragonath> I didn't delete anything
<Dragonath> hm
<kraemate__> why is kubuntu so inferior compared to ubuntu??
<Dragonath> it's not
<SSJ_GZ> kraemate__: Less developers.
<flaccid> Dragonath: in konversation: /exec cmd ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<Dragonath>  /exec cmd ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<Dragonath> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20071128182113
<Dragonath> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Dragonath> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-0
<Dragonath> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-1
<Dragonath> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-2
<kraemate__> oh i see..
<Dragonath> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-0
<Dragonath> /etc/X11/xorg.conf.original-1
<Dragonath> /etc/X11/xorg.conf~
<Dragonath> sorry!
<flaccid> oh thats my bad i take responsibility for that
<flaccid> it should not have done that with a break on the end of each line
<Dragonath> I used the backup
<flaccid> Dragonath: so you can do ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf* to see the dates modified to work out which one to rename or look at them to find the right version
<flaccid> cool
<Dragonath> going to try restarting x now, brb
<Dragonath> at long last, mesa is gone, thank you flaccid
<flaccid> oh so you are all fixed now dang
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> that was fun wasn't it lol
<Dragonath> yup
<flaccid> yeah i been there done that a lot in the past. video support still has a very long way to go in general/many aspects
<Dragonath> let's hope it doesn't bork itself next reboot
<flaccid> it should be fine, until you change kernel :p
<Dragonath> well, wine seems to think I only have 16 MB of graphics ram
<flaccid> oh dang
<fritz> happy new year
<fritz> I havent used the restroom in a year
<fritz> lol
<fritz> just got up
<fritz> hey I have a question about my flash player...... why dont I have it?
<Dragonath> quake 3 works, so the graphics are borked with wine, and perchance max payne 2 only
<fritz> I did the multiverse repository and updated
<enry> hi! happy new year to everybody!
<fritz> enry: happy new year
<Jeroi> does wine need windows gfx drivers?
<Jeroi> to be installed into wine's windows path?
<Dragonath> I don't think so
<fritz> everywhere I go on the web I still get the 'click here to d/l plugin
<Jeroi> fritz are you installed it?
<Jeroi> falsgplugin-nonfree?
<Jeroi> falsh*
<fritz> I thought i did
<llutz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<fritz> yeah, Idid all that
<fritz> and I restarted FF
<mahasamoot> Jucato: I had to install it, but it worked for me
<fritz> still same story
<fritz> weird
<Jucato> hm?
<fritz> never had problems before
<mahasamoot> Jucato: I noticed that their script downloaded a bunch of lib32s, which is not a good sign... but it seems to work
<fritz> multiverse was already checked when I went to check it the first time
<Jucato> mahasamoot: um.. why are you telling me this?
<mahasamoot> Jucato: you were asking about flash right?  I'm just letting you know my expirence with it... but I may have missed something... sorry if it's not pertaint for you
<TimS> Is there a limit to the number of CD/DVD drives there are?
<Jucato> um.. no, I wasn't asking about flash....
<fritz> mahasamoot: cool name, where are you from?
<mahasamoot> Jucato: sorry, it's late here, maybe I should go to bed :-)
<Jucato> :D
<mahasamoot> fritz: I live in Thailand, Mahasamoot is my Thai nickname... it mean oceans, becuse I have blue eyes
<mahasamoot> in Thailand everyone has nicknames
<fritz> wow thats pretty cool
<mahasamoot> thanks
<mahasamoot> fritz: is pretty cool too, tho... were are you from?
<Jucato> (in IRC, everyone has to have a nickname :P)
<Jucato> but this is getting kinda offtopic, so :)
<Jucato> social chit-chat @ #kubuntu-offtopic :D
<mahasamoot> Jucato: right, sorry
<fritz> a very exotic place... VA USA   I have a flash question   :o)
<fritz> I did what I was supposed too
<fritz> I think
<fritz> but I still get the 'click here to DL'
<mahasamoot> fritz: did you download it off adobes website, or did you use apt-get?
<fritz> I tried to do the steps again, but it was checked and  the other thing was already installed
<flaccid> which steps frits?
<fritz> adept
<fritz> should i do apt-get flash?
<Stilo> Happy new year!
<fritz> right back at ya!
<mahasamoot> fritz: I don't think that will work, but I'd try that first
<fritz> can you give me the proper command?
<flaccid> fritz: where are these steps you followed
<fritz> kubuntu website
<flaccid> are you doing the fix for the flash plugin broken package?
<fritz> I just did the steps to install the flash (newbie here)
<fritz> hope Ianswered the Q
<flaccid> !flash | fritz
<ubotu> fritz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<fritz> yeah, the first link is what I did
<fritz> do I need to do the second as well?
<flaccid> yeah its broken at the moment so its a manual process
<fritz> oh great
<vistakiller> happy new kubuntu year :D
<Dr_willis> Knew Year.
<flaccid> i have bad rsi. /me sulks
<Dr_willis> My wrist hurts from too much Wii Bowling. :)
<flaccid> oh dang. i have keyboard and trackball rsi
<tdn> How do I extract ace archives? Ark will not do it for me.
<llutz> tdn unace
<splinux23> hola
<splinux23> alguno en la sala
<Dr_willis> !info unace
<ubotu> unace: extract, test and view .ace archives. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2b-5 (gutsy), package size 15 kB, installed size 80 kB
<splinux23> hola alguno en la sala
<xsarr> happy NY 2 all
<tdn> llutz, it is installed. Shouldnt Ark be able to use unace?
<Dr_willis> !info unp
<ubotu> unp: unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12 (gutsy), package size 9 kB, installed size 72 kB
<llutz> tdn: i don't know
<splinux23> i speak spanish
<Dr_willis> !es | splinux23
<ubotu> splinux23: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<splinux23> gracias
<hikenboot> anyone know a xchat channel for nautilus
<Schuenemann> I don't see any output between GRUB and the login screen and it's taking a lot more than usual. What's wrong?
<Dr_willis> hikenboot,  perhaps in #gnome
<hikenboot> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,   thats whyi always disable the splash screens. It may be scanning the disks for errors
<Dr_willis> it does that check every 30 or so remounts/boots
<tdn> Hmm... unace says: *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/unace terminated; zsh: abort (core dumped)  unace l
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, but there is output during that
<Schuenemann> well, there always is
<Dr_willis> what are you seeing exactly? the splash screen? a blinking Cursor?  a Bugs Bunny cartoon? :)
<Dr_willis> tdn,  you using zsh?
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, nothing
<Schuenemann> I choose kubuntu in GRUB, then a blank screen until login
<tdn> Dr_willis, yes.
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  Hmm... interesting..   I would say disable the framebuffer - Just to see if thats  the reason for the no output. ALSO i had a machine the other day. if i hooked up to the tv out.. the console/messages defaulted to the tv
<Dr_willis> tdn,  try bash? that would be an interesting bug if it was shell specific.
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, that happened to me once and I did something related to framebuffer. I can't remember where that is
<tdn> Dr_willis, hmm.. But I think it was unace that got smashed.
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  im guessing its scanning the disks for the delay. and the framebuffer is the reason for the no output.
<Dr_willis> tdn,  trouble shooting 101 I guess. :)
<tdn> Dr_willis, should I try and strace it?
<Dr_willis> got a link to an ace file? ill try it here.
<flaccid> maybe unace uses zsh there or the archive has an issue or it needs more params
<Dr_willis> try just unace --help
<Dr_willis> see if that crashes
<tdn> Dr_willis, Dr_willis it does not, but there is no --help switch for unace.
<Dr_willis> installing unace here. not
<Dr_willis> try -help or -dontcrashonmeplease
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> see man unace
<Dr_willis> or just unace
<tdn> Dr_willis, lots of ace files here: http://thepiratebay.org/search/ace/0/3/0
<Dr_willis> trying to install unace.. the repo seems.. slow..or down. for me
<flaccid> t is for test integrity
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, where do I disable it?
<tdn> flaccid, I have read the man page.
<flaccid> ok sweet tdn, try googling the error as well
<tdn> flaccid, and it has nothing about that error.
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  in the menu.lst file. Or you can edit the boot menu on boot up (hit e) and append the 'nofb' option to the end of the  kernel line. that willdo it for one boot up.
<Dr_willis> Could not connect to mirror.cs.umn.edu:80 (128.101.240.211), connection timed out
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. thats a bummer...
<flaccid> tdn: are you sure its an ace archive and ACE is not a name of a piracy group or something else?
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, I append that to the kernel line in menu.lst?
<Schuenemann> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-16-generic root=UUID=43e57296-0c2c-4387-92ff-7db54b0354d6 ro quiet splash locale=pt_BR
<flaccid> tdn: the link provided is not for .ace files but rather Ripper: ACE
<tdn> flaccid, file says: ACE archive data version 20, from Win/32, version 20
<flaccid> and what was the command you were running to get that error?
<tdn> flaccid, unace l archive.ace
<tdn> flaccid, so it began listing files and crashed during the operation.
<flaccid> howabout unace t archive.ace
<flaccid> what does that return
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, oh well, I'll try on the fly, brb
<tdn> flaccid, the TPB link? There should be a lot of ace files on that page?
<flaccid> well most of the results are for files ripped by someone called ACE
<tdn> flaccid, like this one: http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3947828/buxto_autoclicker.ace
<flaccid> thanks
<tdn> flaccid, or: http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3928247/Jay-Z_Discography.ace
<jpatrick> tdn: err, no torrent links here please
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year ! ...hiyas all :)
<tdn> jpatrick, I was just asked for a link for an ace archive, and this was the first place that popped in to mind :)
 * Dr_willis wonders why ace is even used. :)
<tdn> Dr_willis, me too.
<flaccid> yeah link me to an actual .ace file thats not illegal at least
<flaccid> and is actually a .ace file and not html
<Dr_willis> The only time ive ever seened it used is on.. well.. some what less-then-legal files.
<tdn> flaccid, I sorry, I don't know of any, and I don't know anything on the validity of the files on the pirate bay.
<Dr_willis> and then most of the time its a .ace that has a .zip in it.
<Dr_willis> I still cant get unace to install. My repo site seems down
<flaccid> lol ignorance is no excuse heheeh
<flaccid> well i don't have a valid .ace file to test with sorry, so i suggest submitting a bug
<Dr_willis> or trying some other ace file.
<tdn> flaccid, I'm working on getting an .ace file.
<flaccid> its like a windows 3rd party format
<tdn> Dr_willis, I don't have any other.
<Dr_willis> I seem to recall a lot of files at  a somewhat questionable legality site of gamecopyworld.com had a lot of aces. :)
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, no luck
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  in menu.lst my line looks like --->
<Dr_willis> # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb
<Dr_willis> then rerun 'sudo update-grub' that will disable the splash and fb for all the kernel entries in the grub menus
<flaccid> !bugs | tdn
<ubotu> tdn: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Schuenemann> I edited the line during boot
<Dr_willis> so you saw no text then?   did ya try both nosplash and nofb ?
<tdn> flaccid, I am aware, thank you. :)
<flaccid> tdn: bit of a bummer isnt it
<tdn> flaccid, but I'm not sure this is a bug yet.
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, no, I just appended nofb
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, your defoptions is commented?
<Dr_willis> also instead of quiet - i think thers some option for more verbose output.
<flaccid> tdn: if the archive opens in winace or whatever then its likely to be
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  actually its NOT. :) menu.lst is special in how it handles the comments. since its used by grub and update-grub
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  leave the 1 # in there.
<Schuenemann> hmmm ok
<Schuenemann> kinda confusing
<Dr_willis> grub ignores the 1# lines.. update-grub sees them and uses them
<Schuenemann> # defoptions=quiet nosplash nofb locale=pt_BR
<Dr_willis> update-grub ignores the 2 ## lines.
<Schuenemann> ok
<Dr_willis> you could use noquiet also i think. or is it 'verbose' ?
<tdn> flaccid, I have not WinAce nor Windows.
<Dr_willis> that spits out a lot of things
<tdn> flaccid, so I cannot test.
<Dr_willis> tdn,  ive used winrar.exe with wine befor
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, it always spitted a lot of things
<flaccid> dang, ask the person to stop using .ace windows files lol
<tdn> flaccid, Dr_willis: Should this be reported as a security bug? I mean the stack is smashed so it could be some buffer overflow, right?
<flaccid> um not sure to be honest
<Dr_willis> Not sure either. :)
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, quiet doesn't print anything?
<flaccid> as long as a bug is submitted i guess
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  I though Quiet  was used by some of the modules to mean 'only print out critical info'
<Schuenemann> I'll try both, brb
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, nothing
<tallia1> hello guys
<tallia1> I need your advice
<Dr_willis> Im out of ideas.. unles syou got a tv out hooked up Schuenemann .
<flaccid> ok tallia1 be human towards humans
<Schuenemann> I don't... the only thing I changed recently was commenting the wacom lines in xorg.conf, but I don't think that matters
<Dr_willis> "if it sounds too good to be true.. you are listing to an Apple comercial..."
<tdn> Dr_willis, flaccid: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unace/+bug/179684
<flaccid> if it blue screens in the demo its billy doing a show
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  nope. shouldent matter.  YOu could try booting to the rescue/recovery mode and seeing if you see the messages then.
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, hey, I forgot to update grub
<Schuenemann> what is the command again?
<Dr_willis> sudo update-grub
<Dr_willis> :)
<Schuenemann> brb
<flaccid> tdn: i can't access that page for some reason, no permission
<tdn> flaccid, oh. Try now.
<tdn> flaccid, for some reason it was marked "private".
<flaccid> ok thanks
<tdn> flaccid, however, I cannot run it with gdb for some reason.
<flaccid> tdn: did you try it in bash or sh
<flaccid> or does it need zsh or something?
<tdn> flaccid, no. I will try. I just only use zsh.
<flaccid> cool man
<tdn> flaccid, same error: *** stack smashing detected ***: /usr/bin/unace terminated
<tdn> Aborted (core dumped)
<flaccid> need a simple example valid .ace archive to compare dang
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, it worked! thanks
<tdn> flaccid, can I PM you?
<tallia1> I need to sell my laptop, including my HD, and I need to secure erase my data. do you know any solution?
<flaccid> Schuenemann: what options you end up using
<flaccid> ok tdn
<tdn> tallia1, shred
<tallia1> flaccid: sorry, my battery was dead :)
<Schuenemann> flaccid, I only added nofb
<flaccid> ah cool
<flaccid> or zap if its on unix
<Schuenemann> and changed splash to nosplash, even though I didn't see any change
<flaccid> hmm no its not
<Schuenemann> kind of interesting that it seems a lot faster with output, perhaps it's my perception
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  with nofb - it CAN be faster. :)
<vicente> has anyone installed q3 on kubuntu? im having problems copying the pak0.pk3
<flaccid> vicente: whats the error
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  i noticed a huge differance  with fb/nofb when using gentoo ages ago.
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, I still don't get why it changed by itself
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  there was a kernel update a day or so ago i thoght
<vicente> cp: reading `/media/cdrom/Quake3/baseq3/pak0.pk3': Input/output error
<Dr_willis> sounds like a classic - dirty cd disk to me.
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, ahhh..... I did a lot of updates yesterday
<Schuenemann> my autoupdater isn't working too
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  some of the repos seem down.
<vicente> flaccid: any ideas?
<Schuenemann> auto-warn, I mean
<Dr_willis> Could not connect to mirror.cs.umn.edu:80 (128.101.240.211), connection timed out
<Dr_willis> anyone else getting that?
<tallia1> tdn: but shred need input files
<tallia1> tdn: while I need to clear a whole volume
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, no... I haven't seen any updates for a long time. Yesterday I did a apt-get upgrade and there were almost 300 MB
<tallia1> and subfolders
<flaccid> vicente: thats usually hardware input/ouput problem, possible damage. you can try fsck i guess
<flaccid> possible problem on the source disk too
<tdn> tallia1, use the device file as input file.
<flaccid> can be physical damage too
<tallia1> tdn: oh, ok
<tallia1> :) thanks
<tdn> tallia1, advice: use the -v and -z options.
<vicente> so if its scratched it wont work,
<vicente> thats no good!
<flaccid> lol
<Schuenemann> hehe
<Schuenemann> that's why I never lend my cds
<tallia1> tdn: correction
<tallia1> tdn: I have a subfolder
<tdn> tallia1, yes?
<tallia1> tdn: or better, I would like to clear the whole space that is free on the disk
<flaccid> oh yeah as Dr_willis said, classic dirty disk
<tallia1> tdn: I didn't separate the home folder in another partition :P
<tdn> tallia1, erase the whole disk/media and copy important data back to the media from your latest backup. The only way to be sure.
<ScottG> hey guys.. is it possible to move my /home directory? I have two 160 GB drives. Originally I had PCLinuxOS as the only distro on one and its /home on the other. Then I split the first one 80/80 PCLOS/Kubuntu and I never use PCLOS anymore.. what would be the best way to give more space to Kubuntu for its /home?
<tallia1> mhh, the fact is that the media is the UNIX system itself from which the program is launched :(
<Dr_willis> ScottG,  You could always make a data partition and give the users access to that for their stuff.
<tallia1> tdn: mhh, the fact is that the media is the UNIX system itself from which the program is launched :(
<Dr_willis> ScottG,  or move some users /home/USERNAME dir to that other partition.
<Dr_willis> OR ya could move all of home...
<tdn> tallia1, does not matter. Once binary is loaded it will run even though the file is deleted from disk.
<tdn> tallia1, also, you could use a live cd.
<tallia1> how do I edit partitions'
<tallia1> ?
<flaccid> !format | tallia1
<ubotu> tallia1: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<flaccid> or you can use fdisk in shell
<tdn> tallia1, I would recommend using cfdisk.
<Dr_willis> or a live cd with gparted, or other tools
<vicente> flaccid: im just going to bittorrent the game, then use my legit cd key
<Dr_willis> formating is NOT the same as partitioning. :) rember that.. you fdisk, then format..
<flaccid> vicente: fair enough
 * Dr_willis had to explain to a guy once.. you fdisk then format.. not format then fdisk.. :)
<flaccid> yeah stupid windows made people think that you just 'partition' or just 'format' the whole disk or something
<flaccid> partition type then fs type
<flaccid> part being the container
<N6REJ> boy i've grown stupid.... Its been a long time and now i can't remember how to do a lot of things.
<N6REJ> I'm having a problem with sound.  Its only playing on one speaker
<Dr_willis> Check the cables? :)
<N6REJ> nope works great in windows
<Daisuke-Ido> check the balance in the mixer?
<N6REJ> let me 3x check
<flaccid> ask the ghost in the room to stop playing games
<N6REJ> interesting its showing 2 sound devices
<N6REJ> mix is set to middle
<Daisuke-Ido> flaccid: since asking a ghost to do something tends to not work well, we'll go with non-paranormal solutions first, then contact a medium if it continues
<Daisuke-Ido> check the other sound device?
<flaccid> Daisuke-Ido: can we contact a large instead of a medium they are heaps cooler
<Daisuke-Ido> mrs. cake?
<flaccid> lol
<Daisuke-Ido> awesome, bonus points for you :P
<tallia1> tdn: cfdisk, here it is :)
<N6REJ> dang I hate that i've forgotten alot of commands
<tallia1> i just forgot the name
<N6REJ> there used to be a whole section on configuration
<mauri>  where are stored the informations built by "System Setting >Notification>Storage Media notification?
<Daisuke-Ido> i am so getting an eee pc
<Dr_willis> Daisuke-Ido,  if you can find one. :)
<Daisuke-Ido> Dr_willis: newegg.
<N6REJ> whats the bot command again?
<Dr_willis> Daisuke-Ido,  check in that eee channel about  new egg. aparently a few users had issues with newegg and their return policy.
<jussi01> N6REJ: to do what?
<Dr_willis> Daisuke-Ido,  so buyer beware. :)
<Dr_willis> I think it was newegg...
<N6REJ> used to be a command to tell  people about the help files.
<N6REJ> like
<N6REJ> ! tell N6REJ about sound
<N6REJ> etc
<jussi01> !test | N6REJ
<ubotu> N6REJ: Failed.
<N6REJ> lol thats it
<N6REJ> ty
<jussi01> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Daisuke-Ido> i'm willing to take a chance, been buying from newegg for... 4 years now?  and never had a problem.
<jussi01> !bot > N6REJ
<N6REJ> thanks guys
<N6REJ> its been a year since I touched linux
<Dr_willis> Daisuke-Ido,  may of been an idiot employee on the phone to the customer for that guy. but thats how bad reputations start I guess. :)
<flaccid> N6REJ: can test speaker/alsa with speaker-test -Dplug:front -c2
<N6REJ> and I'm braindead today
<N6REJ> oh cool
<N6REJ> let me try that
<Dr_willis> Daisuke-Ido,  i been hanging in the #eeepc channel lately
<N6REJ> maybe its just xmms that is foobar
<carnage> does anyone now if the next relese of Kubuntu will include compiz by default?
<mauri>  where are stored the informations built by "System Setting >Notification>Storage Media notification?
<flaccid> possibly you can also test with aplay
<Dr_willis> carnage,  kde4 i hear will make compiz not needed.
<Dr_willis> not needed for kde at least. :)
<carnage> where can i get more info?
<N6REJ> says resource busy
<flaccid> there is a web page on it somewhere
<carnage> on kde?
<carnage> but there's no info releated to compiz
<flaccid> N6REJ: hmm something is locking it or something. lots of possibilities try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart after closing other sound apps
<jpatrick> Kubuntu Tutorials Bug Triage guide is now availble for download see: http://people.ubuntuwire.com/~jpatrick/tutorials/
<N6REJ> ok change it to c4
<flaccid> thanks jpatrick
<carnage>  hardy will include  kde4 ?
<N6REJ> and only one channel plays
<jpatrick> carnage: yep
<flaccid> N6REJ: double check the balance and other settings/levels in alsamixer and kmix. quite weird if it works in wondows
<N6REJ> flaccid: yeah I know
<flaccid> try the ghost again
<N6REJ> flaccid: i've never had this kind of problem b4
<N6REJ> ghost?
<TFrog> has anyone here compiled from svn kvirc 3.2.6?
<flaccid> N6REJ: sorry bad joke.
<N6REJ> lol kk
<blackflag> can I do RAID 10 with lvm? can not find information to do RAID 10
<N6REJ> got it
<N6REJ> had to add the alsa mixer and adjust it
<N6REJ> *now enjoying carman's sunday school rock
<mauri>  where are stored the informations built by "System Setting >Notification>Storage Media notification?
<flaccid> ok cool N6REJ
<flaccid> mauri: probably best to try another day or post to the kde mailing list
<limac> hey, in kate, i'm trying to do a c++ program, and for that i need kate to display the number of each line
<mauri> flaccid: do yuo thinkd that is not too symple
<ze_> i have a problem: i was burning a dvd, and now the program k3b doesn't work! can some one help me here? thank you... :)
<GrahamA> Hey people, I've got an issue with my Linux drive, the partition won't mount... grub is giving me error 17 and when trying to moutn it I get error "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1" despite the fact it IS ext3... may the drive me corrupt and hopefully recoverable?
<ze_> k3b is at 50% and i guess it stoped. i don't know if i'm really burning the dvd, or if anything is bloqued
<flaccid> mauri: or you could ask a question about it on lauchpad. it may be simple, but they cited a problem with hal and also the advised file that its meant to be in 3.5.5 does not exist on both our systems. maybe its dif in kubuntu
<ze_> can some one help me? what is the command line to see processes running, whyt CPU usage?
<flaccid> ze_: top
<Schuenemann> ze_, ps
<flaccid> limac: press f11 in kate
<limac> flaccid: thx dude! ;D
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> kate is like my little sister. who needs an ide :p
<jpatrick> flaccid: vim
<Schuenemann> flaccid, everybody serious :-)
<camilla> Hello all I'm hera again :-) I wanted to install skype and did not paste "deb" before the string an now Apt is stucked. I tried sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list but I'm not allowed to save. Can someone help me?
<flaccid> don't need vim really
<Schuenemann> camilla, kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<Schuenemann> oops
<Schuenemann> camilla, kdesu kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<flaccid> im on a desktop operating system with X11 :)
<camilla> ahh dont bother I've fixed it Thanx anyway
<Schuenemann> camilla, you can get skype from the website, I did it that way
<camilla> I pu kate before sudo
<flaccid> camilla: best to use kdesu kate
<Schuenemann> camilla, sudo is just for the terminal, for X you need kdesu
<flaccid> i hear kdesu is the same as kdesudo is that true
<jpatrick> flaccid: they're the same
<Schuenemann> there is no kdesudo
<jpatrick> flaccid: kdesu is a link to kdesudo
<flaccid> ok then cool
<jpatrick> Schuenemann: there is ;)
<camilla> But I manage to make it work :-)
<Schuenemann> jpatrick, where? not in my PATH, at least
 * flaccid does a ls -l `which kdesu`
<jpatrick> !info kdesudo | Schuenemann
<ubotu> schuenemann: kdesudo: sudo frontend for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1-0ubuntu2.2 (gutsy), package size 27 kB, installed size 156 kB
<flaccid> dang
<Schuenemann> jpatrick, only for gutsy?
<Schuenemann> I'm still with feisty
<jpatrick> ah, that explains it
<flaccid> i should always reference kdesudo because there is no real thing as kdesu
<jpatrick> there was
<flaccid> oh was there
<flaccid> when did that die
<flaccid> did kdesudo replace it and they symlinked it?
<jpatrick> flaccid: replace and syslin
<Schuenemann> seems so
<flaccid> syslin is hectic
<camilla> schuenemann Witch file shoud I chose? I have Kubuntu
<flaccid> ah well thats cool. lots of doco to update heh
<Schuenemann> camilla, let me see which I got
<Schuenemann> skype-1.4.0.74.deb
<camilla> Thx
<Schuenemann> I don't know if there is a newer one
<jpatrick> flaccid: change is the only constant
<mauri> flaccid: it's not a ig problems but I was interesting to solve it.......
<flaccid> yeah its just accurate meta of the command
<basy> Hi whitch packages are base fo ALSA drivers?
<flaccid> mauri: yep
<flaccid> basy: alsa-base and alsa-utils plus sometimes some libs iirc
<camilla> The string I wanted to past into Apt is  "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free"
<camilla> That shoud be the latest?
<basy> <flaccid>
<basy> <flaccid><flaccid> thanks
<flaccid> !skype | camilla
<ubotu> camilla: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<flaccid> np basy
<Schuenemann> camilla, doesn't apt-cache search skype founds one?
<mauri> flaccid: How long are you using linux (kubuntu)
<Schuenemann> find*
<flaccid> mauri: um a few years i think now
<camilla> Nope
<Schuenemann> hmmm it does for me
<flaccid> camilla: whats the actual problem
<camilla> No probl now :-)
<flaccid> ah ok coolio
<Schuenemann> camilla, I dont have that repo and I see it here
<flaccid> medibuntu repos is the best method really
<camilla> That is the guide I'm using. I just missed the "deb" in the beginning and Apt crashed. That was what I neded help with but it is ok now. Apt is working
<Schuenemann> I downloaded the .deb from somewhere
<flaccid> sweet as
<Schuenemann> what happened to getdeb.com ?
<camilla> ok thanks all. I'll probably come back
<mauri> flaccid: I hope that in the next future it will be possible to use only linux instead win
<Schuenemann> mauri, it is already possible
<flaccid> mauri: its possible but it depends what you use the computer for and what you use on the computer and hardware
<demon_spork> yes, very possible
<flaccid> not if you need ableton live
<flaccid> and you are a dj/musician
<Schuenemann> it is for most people
<Schuenemann> specially very noob users who don't know how to install a program
<flaccid> or you are in an office and they use office 2008 doc format and openoffice doesn't cut it at all
<flaccid> there are many situations where windows or mac os is needed specifically
<Schuenemann> there is no need to use office
<flaccid> yes there is
<Schuenemann> where?
<flaccid> the reverse engineered closed format does not display the doc the same as in ms office
<Schuenemann> who needs doc? That's what I wanted to ask
<flaccid> someone emails a doc to a colleage or from 3rd party and you can't read it or render it correctly
<flaccid> Schuenemann: nobody needs it, but the reality is that its the de facto standard
<Dr_willis> Demand a PDF. :)
<mauri> flaccid: I know that linux is making too big jumps but the game and some applications for commercial use won't be never develop for open source
<Schuenemann> then I reply saying: send me in a nice format, you dumba**
<flaccid> in the real world you cannot demand a different doc format from people
<flaccid> mauri: yeah and vendor support is the other issue
<Dr_willis> Sure ya can.. now if you get it or not....
<flaccid> exactly
<Dr_willis> Of course MS has the sameissue with their older versions of office  i hear...
<Schuenemann> I always send my stuff as odt of pdf
<Schuenemann> NEVER doc
<Dr_willis> but that ok.. since its ms.. :)
<flaccid> would you ask a ceo of a multi milion dollar company to redo the $100m contract in ODF
<velh0> ey! my father's kubuntu chashed! how can i reiniciate it whythout rebooting the machine?
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, yup... you always have to buy the latest office
<flaccid> trust me in the real world, you don't have time to wait another few days for a no response to get a dif format
<Dr_willis> I recall some 'doc' files getting sent out.. with the 'changes/history' still in them - :) that made for some amusing news.
<Dr_willis> seems like sending out doc - could almost be considred a security issue.
<velh0> i now something about Ctrl+Alt+F*, but i don't know the commands. can anyone help me? or give me a link to read please?
<Schuenemann> flaccid, how about if you're the rich company and send it as odt? :-)
<Dr_willis> velh0,  you mean the shell commands? thers 1000's of shell tutoral sites
<flaccid> Schuenemann: thats what i do. but most companies do not.
<Dr_willis> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<flaccid> thus why m$ is de facto standard and ms office has majority users
<zeno> can cold damage a hard drive?
<Dr_willis> zeno,  how cold. :)
<zeno> ~10f
<zeno> [67858.988000] usb 7-4: device descriptor read/8, error -110
<Dr_willis> zeno,  i think bringing in the hd from the cold to a warm wet/high humidity room can have more of an effect
<Schuenemann> flaccid, yeah... not because it's good, though
<mauri> flaccid: for istance....I don't know if already exists for linux sameting like sims2 game
<Dr_willis> zeno,  if you let it warm up slowly. i dont think there will be much of an issue.
<velh0> Dr_willis: maybe i do mean that :S i'm a noobie. how can i restart a blocked kubuntu whitout rebooting the machine?
<Schuenemann> mauri, you can try wine or cedega
<flaccid> Schuenemann: i will send in odf or pdf and if they can't read it, i convert to a word doc for them, this is the best way to do it without pissing people off
<zeno> Dr_willis: any ideas to fix?
<flaccid> but recieving documents is a dif story
<Dr_willis> velh0,   what are you trying to do exactly?  the console command 'reboot' will reboot a system.. unless its really really locked up
<Schuenemann> flaccid, odf = odt?
<mauri> Schuenemann: ok but it suppose to still have win
<flaccid> yeah sorry Schuenemann thats what i mean
<Schuenemann> mauri, no, it doesn't
<Dr_willis> zeno,  bring it inside.. wrap it in a towle. let it warm up.
<Dr_willis> zeno,  or was there some other problem i missed?
<flaccid> you don't really want to issue the reboot command whilst logged in from kdm in kde
<velh0> Dr_willis: my father's kubuntu chashed! and i what to solve the problem :S
<mauri> Schuenemann: how you can installed sims2 for win without win?
<Schuenemann> mauri, using wine or cedega, which MIGHT work
<Dr_willis> velh0,  if X is locked up so badly you cant logout. you could try the hard-core 'alt-ctrl-backspace' to force X to restart.
<flaccid> mauri: yeah the major game developers are still not doing multi-platform across to linux or even bsd :(
<Schuenemann> flaccid, generally, you have a relationship of stronger or weaker. If you're stronger, you send in the format you want and the person opens as he/she cans. If you're weaker... :-)
<Schuenemann> flaccid, I have to convert to .doc for my professor
<mauri> flaccid: sorry, what bsd means
<Dr_willis> Dark Horizons: Lore Invasion is now available for free from the independent game developer/publisher GarageGames. _ it supports linux. and is Free. :) Not GPL.. but free.
<flaccid> you have to remember that in corporate environments the systems are policy based so they cannot install or even request to install a copy of openoffice
<flaccid> mauri: another operating system
<Schuenemann> mauri, example: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3507
<velh0> Dr_willis: it doesn't work. this means the X is locked? so i have to reboot?
<Dr_willis> velh0,  if its locked up that badly.. i would say its reboot time. just to be sure.
<velh0> Dr_willis: there's nothing i can recover, from the other programs?
<velh0> Dr_willis: there's nothing i can recover, from the other programs that are open?
<Dr_willis> velh0,  not that i know of.. the apps may still be running, so any downloads may eventually finish..
<Dr_willis> it depends on the apps i guess and what they are doing
<Dr_willis> or they may allready be crashed also.
<flaccid> oops, i have to print this doco in 2mins but this person wants me to install openoffice to be able to open and print the document sent to me :p
<zeno> Dr_willis: ah thx, you think the damage is permanent?
<Dr_willis> zeno,  doubtfull. proberly the X drivers crashed.
<mauri> Schuenemann: you have to excume me but I'm a beginner in linux world. The game you posted me is free?
<Schuenemann> flaccid, well, I got you, but, if you change it to word, you have the same. And what's worse: if it isn't windows...
<Schuenemann> mauri, no, but it's a windows game running in linux
<velh0> Dr_willis: well... it's a fresh installed kubuntu... maybe some packages are missing. i don't think i have the video drivers installed...
<Schuenemann> mauri, well, I think CS is free anyway. But, still windows
<velh0> Dr_willis: well... it's a fresh installed kubuntu... maybe some packages are missing. i don't think i have the video drivers installed...
<Dr_willis> velh0,  if using some ati cards with the 'ati'  drivers. (vs the fglrx) drivers. there can be crashes also.
<velh0> Dr_willis: (sorry)
<Dr_willis> Dark Horizons: Lore Invasion is now available for free for linux.  :)
<mauri> Schuenemann: ok I understand
<Schuenemann> flaccid, I know the majority of computers is MS and all its crap, but, for most cases, there's no reason for that. It's generally worse
<flaccid> Schuenemann: yeah but thats irrelevant as i send in open format first and fallback to giving the a doc format. if you receive incoming office 2008 format and it doesn't render correctly in openoffice, you have to install ms office 2008..
<Dr_willis> http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/news/article.php?storyid=2357  for other linux native games and news also.
<flaccid> Schuenemann: in some cases you have to use m$
<flaccid> because people share data
<Dr_willis> Untill the RIAA sues them. :)
<Kennie08> Hello, I recently burned kubuntu 7.10 onto a dvd, I rebooted and the dvd initialized just fine, but in the menu where you are to choose what to do (in my case install/run the livecd (first option)), I couldn't enter any of them. It seemed like none of my enter buttons worked, I tried all buttons I could come up with, but no. I can select different options using the arrows, use the F# buttons to change those options, but I can't start
<Dr_willis> Kennie08,  so all keys work except the 'enter' key?
<Kennie08> I think so
<Dr_willis> even the numpad enter ?
<Kennie08> that one doesn't work, no
<limac> flaccid: i installed gdm but when I logout i can't see it in the session type option???? :?
<Dr_willis> thats... weird.. does the machine have a ps2 keyboard conector? are you using ps2 or usb keyboasrd? got a ps2 keyboard to try?
<Dr_willis> :) ive had some machines that i MUST use a ps2 keyboard for grub menus..
<Kennie08> umm, seems like it's an usb keyboard connected to a ps2 port via an adapter
<Schuenemann> flaccid, well, if you don't need to edit it, you can communicate with PDF. I visited a company that does that sometimes. It uses M$ Project and the others a free tool.
<Kennie08> and I haven't got any other keyboards, unfortunately
<Dr_willis> Kennie08,  ick. :) heh .. not seen that done in years..
<Dr_willis> could try ctrl-j or ctrl-m to hit enter.
<Kennie08> yeah well I think I got the adapter about 4 years ago or so
<Dr_willis> I though grub auto-ran the default entry after like 20 sec.
<Kennie08> yeah
<Kennie08> it did
<Kennie08> I waited for it to come to 0
<Schuenemann> I had a distro that after an update stopped accepting my USB keyboard
<Kennie08> but nothing happened
<Dr_willis> there is a legacy usb  option int he bios youmight want to try changing.
<Dr_willis> but when i changed that on my other machines -- they locked up. :(
<flaccid> Schuenemann: yeah but there is still re-work and possible loss in rendering
<Dr_willis> am i the only person in the world that has a whole closet of keyboards? :) i must have 20+ of them.
<Schuenemann> flaccid, at least no one was obligated to change. Specially to M$ program :p
<Kennie08> hmm, but when it actually doesn't seem to run, even if I let it countdown so it normally should run..? That doesn't seem too keyboard-related to me.. :/
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, I have one and I have spitted water on it 2 times
<flaccid> Schuenemann: i hate m$, but have to do with business in the corporate world dang
<flaccid> do=deal
<Schuenemann> me too
<limac> flaccid: i installed gdm (sudo apt-get install gdm) but when i logout, i can't see it under session type as an option!!! how come????
<flaccid> limac: gdm is a login manager not a window manager or desktop environment
<spykedtomato> hey everyone - I got a Seagate FreeAgent 250Gb usb harddrive for christmas - I'm looking for a guide to set it up, but the forums aren't giving me anything so far - anyone have any ideas? I'm using kubuntu gutsy...
<limac> so what should I do to get gnome as a window manager?
<flaccid> its what gnome uses by default, no need to change kdm to gdm, limac
<flaccid> limac: install the package ubuntu-desktop
<flaccid> !gnome | limac
<ubotu> limac: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<flaccid> interesting
<limac> flaccid: but then isn't my kubuntu-desktop going to disappear
<jpatrick> limac: no
<limac> or could i choose which one to boot into
<limac> ?
<jpatrick> limac: yes
<jpatrick> limac: you choose from the session menu
<flaccid> if you install ubuntu-desktop by default kdm will keep the last selected option from the session dropdown
<limac> jpatrick thx and flaccid thx again
<flaccid> np
<limac> lemme try
<Dr_willis> spykedtomato,  you want to reformat it to be linux filesystem? or keep windows filesystem on it?
<jpatrick> limac: weren't you at the tutorials day?
<limac> jpatrick : yup
<jpatrick> limac: I thought I saw you somewhere else ;)
<flaccid> subi fildo
<limac> ;)
<spykedtomato> Dr_willis: would prefer windoze, to be able to share with my non-enlightened family... but not necessarily ntfs
<limac> :)
<fildo> not alot flaccid
<fildo> being bored as mofo
<flaccid> i can't sleep dang
<fildo> me neither mate
<fildo> we are insane in the membrane
<Kennie08> oh well, let's have another try
<Kennie08> thanks
<Dr_willis> spykedtomato,  well vfat has a file size limitation.
<Dr_willis> spykedtomato,  in short you plug in the disk. find out where its seen at. use gparted , or other tools to fdisk/partition the drive. then format the partitions, then mount them. :)
<Dr_willis> spykedtomato,  what have you done to it so far? it may allready be formated to fat32 or ntfs.
<flaccid> hmm 4:15am nearly time to pass out
<spykedtomato> Dr_willis: haven't done anything - I checked the forums before starting anything, and saw that 1) the drive is formatted ntfs, and 2) a LOT of people had problems with the drive in feisty, but I can't find out what they're saying in gutsy
<flaccid> !ntfs | spykedtomato
<ubotu> spykedtomato: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Dr_willis> spykedtomato,  install the ntfs-3g tools ( they may allready be there) and plug it in.. shoudl work
<spykedtomato> Dr_willis: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g tools?
<flaccid> spykedtomato: if its gutsy i don't think you need ntfs-3g, lets see
<flaccid> !info ntfs-3g
<spykedtomato> ok - should I just plug in the drive and see what happens then?
<Dr_willis> ntfg-3g is included in gutsy now? i forget..
<Dr_willis> spykedtomato,  plug it in ! be brave! be daring!
<ubotu> ntfs-3g: read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:1.913-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 23 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Dr_willis> be all the things MS dont want you to be!
<flaccid> um yes it seems so
<spykedtomato> llol
<spykedtomato> ok 2 seks
<flaccid> so a valid fstab entry using fstype ntfs would be good
<Dr_willis> If in the APple comercials - MS guy is a Business-nerd, and the apple-guy is a cool 'kid' - the Linux GUy is the Redneck whos not afraid to try anything! :)
<flaccid> not sure if tux is a redneck
<Dr_willis> "want me to read a dozen differnet filesystmes! Sure i can do that!"
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> i ran out of sterotypes to use in the analogy. :)
<flaccid> lol
<Dr_willis> "here watch this!" <--- famous redneck last words
<Dr_willis> "You CANT do that" <-- MS words..  "You DONT need to do that" --> Apple :)
<Dr_willis> "I can sure as &#&^@ try!" <-- Linux
 * Dr_willis gets off the soapbox. and back to work
<spykedtomato> ok - plugged in the harddrive
<spykedtomato> "hal-storage-removable-mount-all-options refused uid 1000"
<flaccid> any explosions
<flaccid> spykedtomato: yeah set up a valid entry in fstab with the user option
<Dr_willis> spykedtomato,  create a proper entry in the fstab for that device..  is the easy way to fix that..  use 'fdisk -l' to see what drive/device it is.
<flaccid> i wish they would fix user mount heh
<spykedtomato> umm
<spykedtomato> walk me through the fstab?
<flaccid> what is the /dev/sd? or whatever
<spykedtomato> nano /etc/fstab?
<spykedtomato> dev/sdb1
<spykedtomato> HPFS/NTFS
<flaccid> spykedtomato:  perhaps: /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1   ntfs    user,rw,noauto    0       0
<Dr_willis> or for ntfs-3g
<Dr_willis>  /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<flaccid> i got a feeling that ntfs does ntfs-3g in gutsy as it seems to write well, but i could be wrong
<Dr_willis> ive not had any issues with ntfs-3g
<Dr_willis> Lately however.. ive been having some BIG issues with my removeable usb drives and Ext3. :(
<Dr_willis> I think all my hds are getting old.
<flaccid> yeah i just replaced my with a 1TB NAS
<flaccid> spykedtomato: this would allow the user to mount from Dr_willis:  /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 ntfs-3g user,defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<flaccid> can't remember if its user or not
<flaccid> for defaults, can you remember Dr_willis
<flaccid> i know defaults is write now
<sigma_123> u guys r so lucky. hdds are so cheap in your countries
<flaccid> which countries are those?
<spykedtomato> yeah - i wanna know lol
<Dr_willis> I forget. :)
<Dr_willis> 500gb for $100 on sale here.
<spykedtomato> flaccid: how do i reload fstab? or should i just unplug my drive and plug it in again?
<Dr_willis> got a 300gb for $40 over the weekend.
<Dr_willis> spykedtomato,  DONT unplug/plug in.. :)
<spykedtomato> hmmm
<Dr_willis> the fstab does not handle the auto-mounting of the drives. thats a different system.
<spykedtomato> oh
<flaccid> spykedtomato: make sure its not mounted if for some reason it was then sudo mount -a
<spykedtomato> it's not mounted, according to the icon ;)
<Dr_willis> to mount the disk now.  you need to make sure /media/sdb1 exists 'sudo mkdir /media/sdb1' then use the command 'sudo mount /media/sdb1'
<Dr_willis> &*@&&!@ the icons. :) use the mount command in the shell to see if its mounted
<flaccid> actually, my bad
<flaccid> spykedtomato: the right thing to do is make the dir as per Dr_willis the user mount by: mount /media/sdb1
<flaccid> the=then
<spykedtomato> hmmm
<spykedtomato> checking something - it looks like it MAY have worked...
<flaccid> check that your user has write perms spykedtomato..
<Dr_willis> This is Linux. the Rough and Redneck OS! :)
<Dr_willis> with a heart of gold.. :) and a soft flannel shirt that just feels soo good.
 * flaccid redraws tux as a redneck
<spykedtomato> i have write permissions
<spykedtomato> but
<spykedtomato> it mounted in the wrong place
<spykedtomato> it mounted in my ipod folder
<flaccid> what is your ipod folder
<spykedtomato> wait
<Dr_willis> it mounted to /media/sdb1 - :) You could of changed the name.. BUT the issue can be with removeable media. that they often appear at different places.
<spykedtomato> now i'm VERY confused
<Dr_willis> You just bypassed the auto-mounting feature. with the fstab
<spykedtomato> when i right-click the icon and look at properties it says it's mounted in /media/IPOD
<Dr_willis> You proberly should of mounted it to /media/winstorage
<spykedtomato> but when i look at the dir it's mounted in /media/sdb1
<Dr_willis> &*@&&!@ the icons. :) use the mount command in the shell to see where its mounted.
<Dr_willis> :)
<flaccid> um maybe it correctly mounted via hal then. pastebin output of mount
<spykedtomato> hehe
<Dr_willis> flaccid,  yep - possible.
<sigma_123> dr willis: i paid about $100 for a 250gb sata drive about a week ago here in south africa. we just get ripped off :(
<Dr_willis> it can be mounted twice.
<spykedtomato> Dr_willis: what's the commandline to see where what is mounted and how big the drives are?
<Dr_willis> spykedtomato,  'mount' to see where its mounted.. :) logical eh?
<flaccid> spykedtomato: df -h
<flaccid> ir df -h | grep sdb1
<Dr_willis> my Fave ShowDisks alias =>  df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs
<Dr_willis> alias ShowDisks='df -h -x tmpfs -x devpts -x usbfs'
<Dr_willis> then use ShowDisks :)
<Jeroi> hmm
<spykedtomato> results of 'mount' command: http://pastebin.com/m5ede9c34
<Jeroi> I have symbolic links now in my home dir, which goes into my /media/harddisks
<Jeroi> created 5 symbolic links
<flaccid> spykedtomato: looks ok. ls -l /media/sdb1
<Dr_willis> I got so many confused Hd's and drives and layouts... :)
<Jeroi> Can it tho mount my harddrives twice for my home dir also?
<Dr_willis> Jeroi,  yep proberly can.. but it may be best to keep with the links
<spykedtomato> ok - gonna check to see if i can write to the drive now
<spykedtomato> got-em
<spykedtomato> <-- happy camper
<flaccid> cool
<spykedtomato> but... now comes the hard part
<spykedtomato> the REALLY hard part
<spykedtomato> finding stuff to fill it with :)
<flaccid> oh dang
<flaccid> im offf cia0s
<mahasamoot> I'd like to try connecting to MSN with a webcam for testing, but I don't know anyboby on MSN
<mahasamoot> does anybody here have a working MSN account / with video?
<mahasamoot> I'd also be interested in connecting to a yahoo acount
<Schuenemann> I guess I do
<Schuenemann> why do you want MSN if you have no one knows there? :p
<Schuenemann> known*
<mahasamoot> it's for my wife
<Schuenemann> oh well
<mahasamoot> otherwise, I'd avoid it like bird flu
<Schuenemann> amsn?
<mahasamoot> yes
<mahasamoot> or kopete
<jhutchins> I've got yahoo and aim, don't think I've ever registered with msn.
<kontoo> hello! can somebody tell me where i can find the subversion repo for kubuntu packages / patches?
<emilsedgh> kontoo: they are not in svn
<emilsedgh> kontoo: kubuntu uses bzr
<jpatrick> kontoo: http://patches.ubuntu.com/ - where our patches are
<kontoo> thanks emilsedgh, jpatrick. i'll take a look there
<marco> salve
<marco> hallo
<AddyK-L32> Salve? (O_O) I are not alone?
<AddyK-L32> Happy new year everybody... :) Have a fun filled year, with many successes :)
<emilsedgh> Jucato, BluesKaj: Happy New Year guys, best wishes for you
<verve> any news on libgpod3 0.6.0 into gutsy-backports?
<tomatopaste> verve: what's libgpod3 used for?
<tomatopaste> i've only run across a need for libgpod2 (gtkpod...)
<verve> the new iPod nano 3G
<verve> and iPod touch
<verve> so Amarok works with 'em
<tomatopaste> aah
<tomatopaste> got it
<tomatopaste> <--- ipod classic
<verve> i got my first one ever on boxing day
<verve> it was on sale
<verve> heh
<tomatopaste> :)
<verve> 8gb for $159
<tomatopaste> 160 gb here :p
<mrdigital> verve: touch?
<jpatrick> verve: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/gutsy-backports/+bug/178926
<verve> mrdigital: nah, Nano
<mrdigital> oh
<verve> a touch for $159
<verve> lulz
<mrdigital> tomatopaste: 200gigs here
<verve> you're funny
<verve> i wish it was a touch :P
<mrdigital> touch is $320
<tomatopaste> mrdigital: on an ipod?
<mrdigital> no i built my own
<mrdigital> im a geek
<tomatopaste> wow
<ScottG> help! I need the CLI command to change my /home folder back.. I copied it to another HD and it won't boot
<mrdigital> it runs kbuntu with a small touchscreen and a 200gg laptop hdd
<verve> mrdigital: nice, how big is it?
<ScottG> it's still in the original spot too.. I just changed the users folders to the other HD..
<verve> hm
<verve> jpatrick: so just install that deb?
<verve> i thought Amarok had to be recompiled against 0.6
<jpatrick> verve: no idea, you wanted updates ;) that's where you'll get them
<jpatrick> verve: you'll have to recompile amarok tho
<tomatopaste> verve: i had to install 0.6 for my classic
<tomatopaste> i installed it, then uninstalled amarok, reinstalled amarok
<tomatopaste> apt-get was fine for me
<tomatopaste> amarok saw the newer version of the lib and left it alone
<verve> how do you recompile apps in ubuntu without screwing up the packaging system?
<verve> i'm well aware of how to compile apps, just not how to do it with packaging
<verve> at least not in ubuntu
<verve> used to do that in freebsd
<verve> heh
<blekos> hello, happy new year!!! could you suggest any download manager e.g flashget for linux?
<fortytwoandrisin> kget
<jpatrick> verve: apt-get source amarok; apt-get build-dep amarok
<verve> oh, nice
<jpatrick> verve: and dpkg-buildpackage from the amarok dir
<fortytwoandrisin> Happy New Year everyone...
<sub[t]rnl> greetings all
<verve> jpatrick: where's the source go?
<jpatrick> verve: current dir
<verve> oh
<verve> k
<ScottG> is there a CLI way of changing where /home is pointed to?
<trakinas> hi all
<trakinas> has anyone here ever used qdvdauthor?
<Hirvinen> ScottG: mount
<trakinas> i just cant see the thumbnails options
<trakinas> nm... i thought i've had generated the chapters. lol
<jhutchins> ScottG: What are you trying to accomplish?
<jhutchins> ScottG: This is an interactive forum, if you don't respond we can't help you.
<ScottG> well.. I could say the same :)
<ScottG> I'm trying to fix something..
<Dr_willis> ScottG,  given the HUGE details youve given.. :)
<ScottG> I did give more but was ignored :P
<Dr_willis> "yes, there is a CLI way of changing where /home is pointed to"
<Dr_willis> :)
<jhutchins> ScottG: No, you weren't ignored, it's just that we're doing other things, reading other channels, etc.
<ScottG> help! I need the CLI command to change my /home folder back.. I copied it to another HD and it won't boot
<ScottG> it's still in the original spot too.. I just changed the users folders to the other HD..
<jhutchins> ScottG: We're mostly just fellow users.
<Dr_willis> if its mounted to its own partition, edit the fstab. to moun tit at the right drive
<giuseppe_> hi... do u know why, when I run azureus it closes itself?
<jhutchins> ScottG: what did you do to change it in the first place/
<jhutchins> ?
<giuseppe_> I asked in azureus channel, but no answer
<Dr_willis> Or use soft links 'ln -s' to point /home to the proper directory
<jhutchins> giuseppe_: You can often learn what the problem is by launching it from a console window and looking at the errors.
<ScottG> I originally had /home in the same partition as / and I copied (not move thankfully) the contents to another HD /media/hda1
<jhutchins> giuseppe_: Probably something to do with java.
<jhutchins> ScottG: Ok.  Then what?
<giuseppe_> jhutchins: yess, in fact. Now I paste what happens
<ScottG> I cannot login
<jhutchins> giuseppe_: pastebin!
<ScottG> the paths are correct in /etc/passwd
<jhutchins> ScottG: How could copying the files cause you to be unable to log in?
<jhutchins> ScottG: Did you do something that changed the permissions on the original folder?
<ScottG> I changed the paths in the user setup to point to the other HD (for more space)
<jhutchins> ScottG: what user setup?
<trakinas> giuseppe_: i sort of prefer Deluge over Azureus
<giuseppe_> deluge is like azureus?
 * Dr_willis wonders that also.. what user startup...
<Dr_willis> :)
<ScottG> I'm on the laptop right now (Mandriva) so I can't trace my steps exactly but it was under System
<ScottG> Users and Groups I believe
<Dr_willis> its possible you set the users default home directory. i guess
<ScottG> yes
<trakinas> giuseppe_: smaller, eats less memory and works like a charm here. has a lot of useful plugins. have a look: deluge-torrent.org/
<jhutchins> ScottG: So theoretically your user info is in both places.
<giuseppe_> trakinas: ohh, good...
<ScottG> at the moment, yes..
<Dr_willis> In /etc/passwd each user has their initial home - defined.
<Dr_willis> example -> willis:x:1000:1000:willis,,,:/home/willis:/bin/bash
<jhutchins> ScottG: How are you accessing the system now?
<giuseppe_> trakinas: so now install it. but I have to say I before try with amule and I had big problems. It doesn't connect
<ScottG> yes and it's pointing to the new location
<giuseppe_> trakinas: now azuresu, grrrrr....
<ScottG> I can't.. I'm on the laptop
<Dr_willis> be sure the new location has the right permissions I guess. for a start.
<trakinas> giuseppe_: first, check it on the kubuntu reps
<Dr_willis> and owned by the user
<jhutchins> ScottG: Ok, can you boot to rescue mode?  Where does it stop?  You say you can't log in, what _does_ happen?
<ScottG> it just kicks me back to a login.. in console mode it says..
<giuseppe_> trakinas: please, see @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50408/
<ScottG> "chmod: changing permissions of '/media/hda1/home/scott/.xsession-errors': Operation not permitted
<Dr_willis> You got the wrong permissions on the files in your home dir.
<Dr_willis> or wrong ownership it seems
<trakinas> giuseppe_: how did you installed it?
<giuseppe_> trakinas: using adept manager
<ScottG> I tried doing sudo chown scott /media/hda1/home/scott
<jhutchins> ScottG: And?
<trakinas> giuseppe_: strange! what about java?
<ScottG> it seems to succeed but still cant login
<jhutchins> ScottG: How did you try to run chown if you couldn't log in?
<giuseppe_> trakinas: what do u mean?
<Dr_willis> ScottG,   the permissions IN the dir need to be set also.
<ScottG> I can login in Console Login but not X
<jhutchins> you can just delete .xsessions-errors thoguh.
<Dr_willis> ScottG,  sudo chown -R username.username /media/hda1/home/username
<ScottG> how do I set it IN the dir?
<ScottG> ok
<Dr_willis> with the -R option. :)
<trakinas> giuseppe_: did you use adpt to install the jvm?
<Dr_willis> note the user.user  thing also.
<jhutchins> ScottG: Yeah, you should use user:user or user.user - sets the group as well.
<Dr_willis> ls -l .xsession-errors
<Dr_willis> -rw------- 1 willis willis 4286 2008-01-01 12:36 .xsession-errors
<Dr_willis> Hmm. :)
<ScottG> ok.. it's taking a while but it's got a lot to set permissions on..
<giuseppe_> trakinas: well, I never installed java virtual machine
<SpeS> hi, I'm having problems with Kubuntu 7.10 and rt61pci wireless driver... what's the best solution?? ndiswrapper perhaps??
<Dr_willis> its setting the 'ownership' not permissions.. :) thats another command.
<jhutchins> ScottG: the other thing you may want to do once you get it working is to change the mount point from /media/hda1 to /home.  You'd want to move the subfolders of home to the root of hda1.
<jhutchins> ScottG: Also change the corresponding settings in kde.
<trakinas> giuseppe_: so, how do you run Java sofatwares?
<giuseppe_> trakinas: probsùably it was installed during kubuntu 7.10 installation. Can it be?
<Duron_m09> n=hi
<ScottG> jhutchins: I did that already
<trakinas> I dont recall it being installed during system install. try looking for JRE on adept
<ScottG> I'm just not sure how to specify /home when it's not its own patrition
<trakinas> (Java runtime Envirioment)
<jhutchins> ScottG: When you do a big copy like that, rsync is more efficient and allows preservation of ownership and permissions.
<ScottG> learning more and more everyday :)
<ardchoille> !info sun-java6-jre
<ubotu> sun-java6-jre: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture independent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 6-03-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 6179 kB, installed size 14168 kB
<jhutchins> ScottG: If you were to mount that as home, your home would be /home/home/scott
<giuseppe_> trakinas: java6 jre is installed
<trakinas> hmmm
<jhutchins> trakinas: azureus probably installed it as a dependency.
<ScottG> hmm...
<jhutchins> trakinas: This could actually be a dependency bug.
<giuseppe_> trakinas: well, it can be, or I installed it like dependency when I installed other program
<ScottG> seems to be okay now..
<trakinas> the error is here, i guess: libglibjni-0.4
<trakinas> jhutchins: have a look - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50408/
<jhutchins> trakinas: Yeah, I'd look in hs_err_pid5569.log and see what the actual error was.
<giuseppe_> trakinas: but sorry have u ever used amule?
<BenPA> hi all ... Happy New Year ... can someone tell me how to configure root mail in my email client on kubuntu
<Blueskaj> root mail ?
<jhutchins> ScottG: mv /media/hda1/home/scott /media/hda1/, then try mounting it as /home.
<trakinas> giuseppe_: yes, but i dont use ed2k anymore
<jhutchins> ScottG: You can mount a filesystem on top of an existing filesystem, and you'll only see the new filesystem, the old one will be preserved until you unmount.
<BenPA> Blieskaj:  yes messages from /var/mail
<GeirrS> Hi everyone. Anyone familiar with WLAN configuraions? When I copy large files over my WLAN to the server with a WLAN-adapter, the connections "dies". This is Kubuntu 7.04, with kernel 2.6.20-16-generic.
<ScottG> but /home/scott is already in /media/hda1
<GeirrS> When this happens, I have to do a /etc/init.d/networking/restart to get it running again.
<jhutchins> ScottG: right, if you mount /dev/hda1 as /home, you'll have /home/home/scott
<jhutchins> It's possible to mount /dev/hda1/home as /home, but takes some trickery.
<jhutchins> ScottG: See the manpage for the mount command for details.
<giuseppe_> trakinas: well, I see. But another question. Do u know how I can check if a firewall is active???
<trakinas> giuseppe_: why? you are getting lowID?
<trakinas> *are you
<Dr_willis> iptables --list   (i think) will show any rules. :)
<Dr_willis> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<giuseppe_> no no... the problem is that I'm not able to connect. So I believed it's due to a firewall
<Dr_willis> giuseppe_,  -->  sudo iptables --list
<Dr_willis> if that shows any rules.. thenyou gto some firewalling rules set up
<Dr_willis> if tey are blank - then you have none.
<BenPA> Blueskaj:  yes messages from /var/mail/(user) or root
<giuseppe_> Dr_willis: please have a look: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50409/
<trakinas> giuseppe_: dont know. i have to port-forward things jere, but never needed to configure any firewal
<trakinas> *wall
<ardchoille> BenPA: Is this system mail that is being sent to your user?
<giuseppe_> trakinas: well, I see thanks
<GeirrS> BenPA: In /etc/aliases, see if you can find a line which starts with root: , and insert your own username their, so the line reads "root: <your username>" without quotes.
<BenPA> Blueskaj:  the system mail is not going anywhere right now ... I have gkrellm and it says there are 15 messages
<GeirrS> Then run "sudo postmap aliases" from /etc
<Dr_willis> giuseppe_,  you got no rules set. :)
<BenPA> GeirrS: it is already there
<Dr_willis> giuseppe_,  thus you have no firewalling enabled
<ardchoille> BenPA: And you want to set up kmail to pull in system mail for your user?
<Blueskaj> BenPA, ok, gotcha, i'm using kmail and it needs user permissions
<BenPA> ardchoille: I use Opera
<GeirrS> Sorry, not postmap, but postalias. This is is valid if you are using postfix for your MTA of course.
<downix> I'd use Opera but it doesn't run on 64-bit systems
<GeirrS> BenPA: Did you run postalias (or the equivalent for your MTA)?
<ardchoille> BenPA: Ok, what I did in kmail was simply set up a new account with: File location = /var/mail/username
<Blueskaj> downix, opera will run on 64bit but with reduced options , there are clunky workarounds for media plugins etc resulting in clunky operation
<GeirrS> BenPA: NB: This will automatically forward all mail for root to your account, without leaving a copy in the root mail spool file.
<BenPA> GeirrS: what is the command ?  you are confusing me
<GeirrS> Sorry....do you now what MTA you are using? Is it postfix, sendmail or something else?
 * Blueskaj watches intials /acronyms for apps and functions go right over his head :(
<ardchoille> MTA = Mail Transit Authority
<ardchoille> sorry, Agent
<Blueskaj> sounds like a linux 70s rockband :)
<GeirrS> Isn't it Mail Transfer Agent???? Can't remember right now....
<ardchoille> GeirrS: yes
<BenPA> GeirrS: it says postalias is not a command
<GeirrS> Gotta leave for a few minutes, it's past my two year old daughters bedtime.... brb
<BenPA> GeirrS: ok
<giuseppe_> trakinas: do u remember command line to see all jobs?
<trakinas> giuseppe_: ps -A
<Schuenemann> ps aux
<trakinas> what happened with mandvd?
<trakinas> i cannot list it on the kde=apps site
<sigma_123> whats da point of having a mail server?
<sigma_123> what diff does it make if each user downloads their own mail directly
<GeirrS> I use it for hosting the mail (and other things) for my own personal domain...I have learned a lot doing that.
<sigma_123> ?
<GeirrS> BenPA: Did you find out which MTA you are using?
<sigma_123> hmm ok. i know its viable when theres lots of client pc's but when there are a few i dont see a point
<sigma_123> anyone use kolab here?
<BenPA> GeirrS: I am not sure where to find that out or maybe you can ask that a different way
<GeirrS> It's mainly on a hobby basis. It's set up as a MX for the domain...
<GeirrS> Anyone here using WLAN on Kubuntu?
<sigma_123> yup
<GeirrS> What adapter do you have, built-in, PCI og USB?
<sigma_123> if u hav probs connecting try kwifimanager
<sigma_123> nt sure its a centrino laptop. internal card
<GeirrS> That's not the problem....the network dies whenever I try to copy large files to the server over WLAN. Smaller files works OK. It may have something to do with a PCI SATA card I just installed, since the WLAN card also is a PCI-card.
<camilla_> tv-out
<camilla_> Nevermind please
<sigma_123> no i had that problem as well with a netgear adapter. which driver r u using for wireless?
<GeirrS> I think I used the latest driver from Linksys, from which I extracted the necessary firmware.
<GeirrS> So I am not using ndiswrapper....
<server_> emm..hello
<GeirrS> Hello, server_
<sigma_123> i found with the netgear adapter that using ndiswrapper was the only thing that worked
<server_> can u help me in installing compiz-fusion
<server_> http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/how-to-install-compiz-fusion
<sigma_123> try it an see if it works
<sigma_123> info !compiz
<GeirrS> Can I use ndiswrapper without using knetworkmanager in X? I seldom log on directly on the server, only via SSH, so X is not running.
<ardchoille> !compiz | server_
<ubotu> server_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<sigma_123> !compiz
<server_> emm..i got this error
<server_> The document could not be saved, as it was not possible to write to file:///etc/apt/sources.list
<server_> Check that you have write access to this file or that enough disk space is available.
<server_> when paste source.list in kwrite
<ardchoille> server_: If you're using kwrite, you need to start it with: kdesu kwrite  (but be careful with it as that is a root instance of kwrite)
<BenPA> GeirrS: were you asking if sendmail was installed
<jhutchins> !sudo | server_
<ubotu> server_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jhutchins> !kdesu | server_
<ubotu> server_: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<server_> but in kubuntu 7.10 there is no kdesu
<jhutchins> server_: kdesudo
<downix> is there any way to get Opera working with Kubuntu 64-bit?
<Blueskaj> server_, I use it all the time , still works
<ardchoille> server_: There is: /usr/bin/kdesu: symbolic link to `kdesudo'
<jhutchins> downix: http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc
<server_> it said no command arguments supplied
<server_> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<server_> kdesu will noe exit
<server_> kdesu will now exit
<Daisuke-Ido> you can't run it by itself.
<server_> so am i ganna do it by sudo?
<Daisuke-Ido> the "no command arguments specified" probably means you should specify some command arguments
<Daisuke-Ido> no
<Daisuke-Ido> sudo won't run by itself either
<Daisuke-Ido> use kdesu kwrite
<Daisuke-Ido> as someone already told you
<server_> there is only kdesu, kdesud, kdesu.distrrib, kdesudo, kdesu_stub, kdialog, kdm etc
<SpeS> hi, anyone with rt61pci drivers?
<server_> i am at root>usr>bin
<The_ManU_212> hi
<The_ManU_212> hi
<server_> hi
<GrahamA> Ok... help me here... my dad seems to of gone crazy, denounced our server and replaced it with a NAS box... while there's nothing I can do about that, the box runs an SMB server which in windows is accesable read/write with no username or password... how could I mount it and do I need to use smbfs or cifs ?
<jussi01> !hi | The_ManU_212
<ubotu> The_ManU_212: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<The_ManU_212> in which way is a blackout dangerous for my pc
<The_ManU_212> or even my linux system
<The_ManU_212> ?
<sub[t]rnl> it doesn't umount your filesystems
<sub[t]rnl> that can cause some trouble, fsck will clean it up though
<kye> where do i go to install pygobject-2.0
<The_ManU_212> sub[t]rnl: i bootet after the blackout my stem normally without fsck, i know kubuntu runs fsck after 30 mounts, did i something wrong
<yao_ziyuan> i wonder,
<server_> em.. i have a question
<server_> how to run kdesu kwrite?
<Blueskaj> www.opera.com
<sub[t]rnl> The_ManU_212➜ are you having any problems? or is everything running fine
<yao_ziyuan> whether kubuntu-kde4-rc2.iso includes a Install Kubuntu option on the Desktop?
<jussi01> server_: go to kmenu -System -> konsole and type it there
<yao_ziyuan> i mean this page: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<The_ManU_212> sub[t]rnl: it seems to bee fine, but how can i check this?
<server_> bash: run: command not found
<The_ManU_212> shall i wait what says fsck when the 30 mounts are finished till it checks?
<jussi01> server_: exactly what did you type?
<server_> run kdesu kwrite
<jussi01> server_: no, just : kdesu kwrite
<sub[t]rnl> The_ManU_212➜ if your not experiencing any problems, then its a safe bet that everything is ok, you can run fsck on your drives though at any time
<server_> oh ok
<server_> itry
<jussi01> :)
<sub[t]rnl> The_ManU_212➜ look at tune2fs as well, if you'd like to change the frequency of the forced fsck
<server_> it said this
<server_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-server" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0.
<server_> but it already open kwrite
<jussi01> server_: that error is not an issue
<The_ManU_212> sub[t]rnl: what could be a problem after a blackout? also i made some tiome ago standby waorking but after a kernel update it didt and i had to pull off the machine because it didt wake up as it should (black screen) is this also dangerous for a system?
<sub[t]rnl> The_ManU_212➜ Not dangerous as it is inconvenient, Check launch pad for the kernel + video card trouble with resuming.
<downix> jhutchins: still spits out the error of  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<server_> em.. it said "0% [connecting to my.archive.ubuntu.com (1.0.0.0)]
<The_ManU_212> sub[t]rnl: whre is launch pad?
<server_> and connection timed out
<downix> I guess I'll just --force-architecture
<Jeroi> downix best luck! If program dont have deb packets for amd64 then you have to compile it from source to amd64
<server_> Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security Release.gpg
<sub[t]rnl> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<jhutchins> GrahamA: cifs is the newer standard, but largely undocumented.  Try samba first.
<downix> Jeroi: closed-source browser
<jhutchins> or just try browsing to it using smb:// or smb4k
<downix> Jeroi: Opera
<Jeroi> :)
<sub[t]rnl> !bugs | The_ManU_212
<ubotu> The_ManU_212: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jhutchins> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in gutsy
<server_> emmmm..why i cannot update?
<downix> Worst case can run the Windows version in Wine I suppose
<jim__> who is trying to run opera
<The_ManU_212> sub[t]rnl: ok thx, you said fsck repairs errors after this missed unmounts after a blackout is fsck repairing it with the next boot or when its started?
<jhutchins> jim__: downix
<jhutchins> jim__: He's having trouble getting the 64b version.
<jim__> you can get it from cnr also if you want to deal with that
<jim__> thats what i did
<jussi01> server_: try again
<jhutchins> The_ManU_212: fsck doesn't work well on mounted partitions, so it's best to have it run at boot.
<jim__> oh 64 bit
<sub[t]rnl> The_ManU_212➜ if everything booted fine, you are ok.  If you want to run fsck on your next boot, do sudo touch /forcefsck
<jim__> i know nothing about that
<sub[t]rnl> then reboot
<Jeroi> Can I change koepete to open as root?
<jhutchins> The_ManU_212: If it doesn't autodetect and run, do sudo shutdown -F -r now in a console.
<jhutchins> Jeroi: Why would you want to do that?
<Jeroi> when I reboot, kopete dont log in to networks alone, if I am gone
<server_> jussi01> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Jeroi> it askes kde wallet password
<server_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<jussi01> server_: is adept open?
<server_> no
<jussi01> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jussi01> server_: do that fix then
<The_ManU_212> sub[t]rnl: (k)ubuntu uses splashes, i booted with splash or would it be better to boot without splash and without quiet to look for some errors or are this errors so bad that it wouldnt boot if terhe are errors?
<The_ManU_212> thx jhutchins
<jhutchins> Jeroi: I don't recall that I ever fixed that on my kubuntu box.  I've switched to pidgin now, so I'm not sure what the option would be.  I really dislike kubuntu's forcing of kwallet.
 * jhutchins remembers another reason he doesn't run kubuntu on his production system.
<Jeroi> whats is it, I mean the kwallet?
<velh0> hello. I would like to talk in private to a moderator of the #kubuntu
<jussi01> Jeroi: just set the kwallet password to nothing...
<server_> udo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<server_> nothing happened
<jussi01> velh0: please join #ubuntu-ops
<jhutchins> velh0: Isn't one at the moment.
<server_> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<server_> nothing happen
<downix> Ok, should I laugh that I can get Opera for my SPARC but not for my AMD64???
<velh0> is there official support to kubuntu in portuguese?
<jussi01> server_: you did that in konsole?
<jhutchins> velh0: Feel free to /msg with your problem and I'll try to point you to the right person.
<server_> yup
<jussi01> !pt | velh0
<ubotu> velh0: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<jhutchins> velh0: Oh, yes, some.
<server_> yes
<velh0> ubotu: i now. im looking for Kubuntu
<jhutchins> join kubuntu-br
<Jeroi> kubunut-pt?
<downix> Hmm
<downix> It's possible to run an X-app on a remote machine, is it not?
<jhutchins> sorry, I was trying and the k series doesn't seem to be there.
<jhutchins> downix: Yes, usually referred to as X forwarding.
<server_> why i Unable to lock the list directory
<downix> jhutchins: Ok, going to look it up then.  I prefer running on my SPARC, but need AMD64 for one game I run, so I was thinking do the SPARC for most of my work, and just forward the game display to it, saving on the two monitors I'm running right now
<server_> err somebody
<server_> why am i Unable to lock the list directory
<jussi01> server_:what does that command I gave you give?
<jussi01> anything?
<server_> Unable to lock the list directory
<server_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jussi01> no, the adeptfix one
<server_> adeptfix?
<jussi01> !adeptfix | server_
<ubotu> server_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<server_> sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<server_> << nothing
<anakin_> Something's terribly wrong with my Xorg.conf file. i've used Xorg -configure to generate a fresh file . so i copy it and when i try to use it xorg keeps crashing and restarting.
<anakin_> after the sixth time it tells me the obvious: something very bad is happening :\
<jussi01> anakin_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jussi01> server_: now try updating again
<server_> jussi01> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<server_> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<anakin_> woo hoo jussi01 - worked :D
<anakin_> ah, so this -phigh is the key
<jussi01> anakin_: great :)
<sub[t]rnl> server_➜ make sure that adept isn't already running
<server_> yes..no adept running
<jussi01> server_: do you have any other applications working, add remove, synaptic etc?
<server_> nope
<server_> only konsole and konqueror
<server_> and konversation
<sub[t]rnl> weird
<server_> yes...i already install this kubuntu 7.10 5 times
<BluesKaj> server_, just for curiosity's sake run this : sudo dpkg --configure -a
<server_> nothing happen
<server_> just another line of "server@server-desktop:~$"
<BluesKaj> server_, now try to install whatever it is you were trying to do previously
<sub[t]rnl> wait, are you doing "sudo apt-get update"
<sub[t]rnl> or just apt-get update
<server_> sudo apt-get update
<server_> jessi01> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<sub[t]rnl> seems to be working then
<server_> is that done?
<server_> am i update?
<server_> http://ace2016.net/tutorials/linux/how-to-install-compiz-fusion
<john__> can i run ubuntu and kubuntu on the same machine
<server_> i want install this for my kubuntu 7.10
<sub[t]rnl> john__➜ yes, as in gnome / kde on the same machine
<john__> yes
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<john__> so if i already have ubuntu (gnome) installed and then install kubuntu (kde), all will work ok
<sub[t]rnl> yup
<biovore> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<john__> great i will try it
<biovore> if your running gnome
<biovore> then you can select which to use at the login manager under sessions
<john__> thanks, that is helpful
<sub[t]rnl> !compiz | server_
<ubotu> server_: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<biovore> gnome apps run under kde and vise-versa
<sub[t]rnl> use the directions there
<sub[t]rnl> instead
<john__> what are the advantages of kde over gnome
<server_> am i have to anstall compiz?
<sub[t]rnl> no you don't have to
<sub[t]rnl> john__➜ personal preference i suppose.  I feel kde gives a little more tailoring options, and has a great development team
<sub[t]rnl> qt for me :p
<server_> E: Couldn't find package compiz-kde
<sub[t]rnl> server_➜ don't include that package then
<Jeroi> Question: I have now amd64 3500+ prosessor, 939 with ddr mobo. I am buying AM2 amd phenom 4core prosessor with ddr2 memory. Does my Kubuntu still work after this update, or do I need to do something before I install the new hardware? GFX card remains the same aswell as hardsiks and DVD+-RW.
<triplicate> I am running a SLAX live CD and I want to install a kubuntu ISO without burning it to a disk... is it possible to mount the ISO and install it from the live CD?
<downix> Jeroi: should work
<Jeroi> Dont I need new multible core kernel?
<unix_infidel> triplicate: there should be some daemons that allow you to store it on a disk.
<server_> so i cannot install compiz-fusion?
<unix_infidel> Jeroi: also, try pxe booting.
<downix> jeroi: yes, but you can use single-core kernels initially I believe
<downix> yes, try pre-booting it
<downix> good call
<Jeroi> pre-booting?
<biovore> Jeroi: the default amd64 kernel has support for up to 8 processors
<server_> so i cannot install compiz-fusion for my Kubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy)
<server_> ??
<biovore> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Jeroi> but biovore does it support mutiple cores in one processors?
<biovore> yes
<GrahamA> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<biovore> has the multi-core scheular for up to 8 cores
<biovore> after its installed run top and press '1' and see if you get 4 processors in the list..
<biovore> then run a big parallel process and see if it uses all the procs
<Jeroi> more for the qqueation is, that does the kernel support amd phenom 4 core prosessor properly, as it is the worlds first rwal 4 core prosessor?
<Jeroi> real
<downix> jeroi:  It's not the worlds first, just the first x86.
<biovore> It should..
<biovore> yeah.. sparc has had 16 cores for years
<Jeroi> k
<downix> biovore: *pets his UltraSPARC*
<biovore> hehe
<biovore> and its not the worlds first 64bit eather..
<biovore> its probably the last one to get there..
<downix> again *pets his UltraSPARC*
<downix> hey, it beat ARM!
 * biovore pets his alpha station
<downix> that's about all it beat mind you
<downix> I should get my Alpha running sometime
<Jeroi> it is the first that have 4 cores that work alone without depending each other I guess
<biovore> well arm will probably never be 64bit.. its design for embbeded applications.
<downix> Jeroi: Nope, have a MIPS with that setup already.
<biovore> yeah.. SGI octanes did that..
<Jeroi> x86 system I mean
<downix> biovore: quite true, which is calling it up short.  The ARM is more than capable of desktop work.
<Novell> my alpha's PSU made fireworks :/
<biovore> working together has to do more with the software and OS then hardware..
<downix> biovore: Have two Octanes at work, love them.
<jussi01> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<tazgodx> anyone know if its possible to convert DRM laced .wma's made with media center to MP3?
<downix> biovore: debating keeping them as 3D farms or converting to web servers
<biovore> Our lug has O2's we can't get linux to work on  :-(
<Jeroi> Question2: Will ubutnu and kubuntu start to work more with 64bit edition as 32bit prosessors life is coming short in future?
<jussi01> biovore: downix please take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<biovore> I am running kubuntu 64bit here
<CheGuevara> Jeroi: whats not enough about current 64 bit ubuntu
<Jeroi> memory leaks?
<Jeroi> some libraries use a lot of memory
<john__> after installing kubuntu along side ubuntu and decide later i like one better than the other, how difficult to uninstall the one i don't like
<sub[t]rnl> john__➜ not too hard
<Jeroi> actually that question should go for whole linux community
<sub[t]rnl> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<sub[t]rnl> example
<combinio> how can i see winXP partition (ntfs) under linux? i've already installed ntfs-4g and ntfs-config but can't see that partition ?! :/
<combinio> **ntfs-3g ;P
<Jeroi> hmm dont kubuntu show ntfs out of the box?
<Novell> combinio:  mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows (http://www.ntfs3g.org/index.html#usage)
<Jeroi> atleast from feisty
<combinio> Novell: will try that now...
<downix> biovore: 64-bit here as well.
<downix> biovore: other than the Opera issue, running well
<combinio> Novell: "Mount is denied because NTFS is marked to be in use. Choose one action" bla bla bla :/.
<Novell> combinio: umount it where it's mounted first then
<combinio> Novell: ok
<BluesKaj> downix, did you find the tutorial about running opera on 64 bit ?
<downix> BluesKaj: I found one referenced, but it turned out to be a dead-end link.  I found a solution tho, installed the Windows version using Wine.
<biovore> downix: install the ia32-libs stuff?
<mauri> someone knows where is storage the file for media notification?
<biovore> mauri: somewhere in amarok I beleive
<downix> biovore: nope, but I have it sorted
<BluesKaj> downix , how is it working for you ?
<downix> BluesKaj: It runs well enough to test sites out with, all I needed it for
<BluesKaj> OK
<downix> I use konq for general browsing
<mauri> Blowfish_: i'm speaking about "system setting>notification>storage media notification
<downix> but as I make websites for a living, need to test under various browsers
<john__> thanx again for the help, i will get the kubuntu distro and try it out
<ubuntu> testing
<BluesKaj> yeah same here ...ried the opera browser "static version" ...was ok but not all the media would work even after the plugin installs
<bmack> how do i install flash i tried the option from the site and i get Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the  Adobe Flash Player installer
<BluesKaj> bmack use adept or apt to install the right versions
<downix> *nods*  I find it funny tho that Opera for Kubuntu-SPARC works tho.  8)
<bmack> which are the right versions?
<Jeroi> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<combinio> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Jeroi> hey, suggestion
<Jeroi> Would it be wise to have ubotu to privmsg to incoming users, that try ask from ubotu usin /msg ubotu keyword
<Dr_willis_> some people hate msg on joins.
<Dr_willis_> on some irc networks i would auto-ignore such messages with scripts
<Jeroi> but they ask same queastion still even tho they could get that information from ubotu without help
<Jeroi> also if that is not good, then notice for user
<Dr_willis_> if they took 10 sec to google. they could get the same answers also. :)
<Jeroi> /notice user info
<sub[t]rnl> i think it really lags down the bot when it searches for unkown keywords as well, as am sure most newcomers would be using
<camilla> Hello I'd made a big mistake and need you're suppot agai. I tryed to koneck tv to the tv out. The resulotion on my screen ! is so low that it don't work. How can I reset the resolution
<sub[t]rnl> but hey, its an idea
<sub[t]rnl> :p
<Jeroi> sub[t]rnl then write logger that makes log of coomon keywords that do not get answer from ubotu
<Dr_willis_> camilla,  with nvidia cards - theres that nvidia config tools.
<downix> Dr_willis: what is this "google" you speak of?  8)
<Jeroi> then channel people can write answer to ubotu
<surgy> when i open "connect to a remote desktop" and enter in the ip that i want to connect to, the connect button stays grayed out, what am i doing wrong?
<Dr_willis_> camilla,  it also is worth while  to backup your xorg.conf's when you get them working. :)
<Dr_willis_> surgy,  you do have the remote desktop thing running on the remote?
<surgy> Dr_willis im trying to connect to a friends windows computer to help him set his computer up
<camilla> Sorry I did'nt inform you. I have Radeon. and I installed a tool to get it to work on the tv. But it can only put it in clone mode.
<Dr_willis_> I got no idea on windows remote desktop - could be 100+ things going on at the windows end.
<Dr_willis_> windows firewall may be blovking it.
<Jeroi> alsp should make a list of common asnwered answer keywords using /msg ubotu list
<BenPA> GeirrS: I set up the system email in thunderbird and it works
<camilla> And I cannot control the resolution
<camilla> I'm sitting infront of the tv
<camilla> :-)
<Jeroi> I could discuss this with maintainer of ubotu, if someone knows him?
<Dr_willis_> theres a bots channel I think
<biovore> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<biovore> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<jpatrick> !opsnack
<ubotu> Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<downix> I need to get an XGI V3 card
<biovore> why?
<downix> biovore: I got the docs for it
<biovore> I think XGI is open source already
<downix> yup, I'd just like to havea card to go with thedrver, living by y mantra
<downix> biovore: I've complained for years about closed-off docs and how we shouldn't support companies that don't supply documentation, so best way to demonstrate support to companies I do ya know
<biovore> I don't think 64bit processors applications use more memory then 32bit processors..  int on kubuntu 64bit is still 32bits float is 32bits...
<downix> biovore: Only minimum difference in my experience
<mauri> Blowfish_: i'm speaking about "system setting>notification>storage media notification
<mauri> someone knows where is storage the file for media notification?
<server_> is anyone using kubuntu 7.10 gutsy that install compiz-fusion here?
<Dr_willis_> i reall reading on some discuession about 64 vs 32 - that 64bit 'can' in some cases  require identical apps to use a little more ram. depends on wht theya re doing however. :)
<Dr_willis_> lots of little #'s vs lots of big #'s i guess.. :)
<downix> Dr_willis_: In some cases it can use less as well, as when you get to those huge #'s, a 32-bit system will have to run more functions to arrive at the answer
<biovore> well the differance is probably the address pointers..
<biovore> All the datatypes are all the same size..
<biovore> yeah.. doubles == 64bit number..
<kirk_> hey ppl
<kirk_> i'm trying to extract a file from multiple p7zips
<kirk_> cant find the program p7zip anywhere.. it must be konsole only
<kirk_> the unrar command isnt working
<kirk_> any ideas?
<biovore> apt-get install p7zip
<kirk_> it's already installed
<biovore> oh..
<biovore> apt-get install p7zip-unrar
<biovore> add rar module
<Dr_willis_> how are you using the rar/unrar command?
<Dr_willis_> or the 7zip command. :)
<kirk_> unrar x filename.rar
<kirk_> actually its like filename.7z.001
<Dr_willis_> Then they are 7zip archives
<Dr_willis_> !find 7zip
<kirk_> yep
<tomatopaste> this is kind of a specific question, but i'm sure someone must know an answer... - i download video podcasts with amarok, and in amarok they show up with "pretty" tag information (namely the title, as opposed to the filename). When I transfer these files to my ipod the tags aren't there - without me having to edit them all individually, does anyone know what I can do to have the tags BE there when transferred?
<Dr_willis_> !find 7zr
<ubotu> Found: p7zip, p7zip-full, p7zip-rar
<ubotu> File 7zr found in p7zip
<Dr_willis_> 7zr x whatever..7z.001             i guess. :)
<Dr_willis_> ive never seen multipart 7z's befor
<biovore> tomatopaste: try #amarok
<tomatopaste> for example - Happy Tree Friends episode "mime and mime again" shows up in amarok with that title, but the filename is 374.m4v, and the filename is what i see on my ipod...
<kirk_> lets check... br
<tomatopaste> biovore: hmm, didn't know there was a channel - i'll check it out
<Dr_willis_> tomatopaste,   psp has similer 'thing' its one of the annoying things i find with it..
<Dr_willis_> guess the actual name is inside the m4v somewhere.
<tomatopaste> Dr_willis_: it's just a question of getting the rss info transferred with the file I THINK, not sure tho
<Dr_willis_> tomatopaste,  never noticed i dont use videocasts much. i only play with Miro a little
<ScottG> Miro's pretty cool
<tomatopaste> Dr_willis_: the ipod is brand new - I HAVE to play with it :)
<kirk_> stupid 7zips
<Dr_willis_> i tend to grab things from stage6.com :) but now most all th good stuff is gone.
<kirk_> says it cannot open file as archive
<Dr_willis_> i tend to play with ipods by taking hammers to them.
<Dr_willis_> 'file whatever.the.file.name.is'
<Dr_willis_> see wht it thinks it is
<Dr_willis_> You could always try wine and the windows 7zip program
<biovore> kirk_: there is also unrar (apt-get install unrar,  then unrar x <file.rar>)
<tomatopaste> wait - i've done 7zip files before...
<kirk_> that was the first thing i tried biovore
<tomatopaste> there's a commandline proggy for 7zip in the repos - supports multi
<Dr_willis_> i see no mention of multipart 7z's in the docs.
<kirk_> i'm not finding it...
<tomatopaste> *sigh* - getting nicely ignored in #amarok - gotta love irc ;)
<mauri> someone knows where is storage the file for media notification?
<tomatopaste> wait then - i KNOW i've done it at LEAST once
<Dr_willis_> sudo apt-get insall p7zip
<Dr_willis_> then the command is 7zr
<Dr_willis_> but if it says the archive is bad.. check the archive type with ' file whateveritscalled'
<kirk_>  7-zip archive data, version 0.2
<Dr_willis_> with multipart zip's you had to 'tweak' them.. : ) its possible the 7z commands cant handle multiparts archives
<kirk_> last resort then, i'll try with wine
<camilla> I did "  sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"  and this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50419/
<camilla> I found yhis http://www.errorforum.com/linux-unix-error/27392-set-screen-resolution-ubuntu-kde.html
<camilla> But i'm unsure ho to implemt it
<tomatopaste> Dr_willis_: is there a way in bash to find the last time i used a specific command?
<tomatopaste> i mean, to see the syntax i used?
<Dr_willis_> the history command perhaps?
<tomatopaste> yeah - how's that work?
<Dr_willis_> type history :)
<Dr_willis_> and see whats there.
<Dr_willis_> unless your history has been cleared lately
<tomatopaste> no - but it's just huge
<tomatopaste> if i know what command, any way to sort?
<tomatopaste> (i'm intrigued about the 7-zip problem, want to see what i did last time)
<Dr_willis_> history | grep 7
<Dr_willis_> :)
<tomatopaste> ok... that narrows it down to 502 results lol
<camilla> It's only possible to set the res. to: 640X480
<camilla> In the systenssettings
<Dr_willis_> camilla,  what kind of tv you using? you hooked up via svideo cable or what?
<Dr_willis_> ati's tv out support - has been lacking under linux for years..  im suprised it even works
<tomatopaste> hmm - i just did a p7zip -d Filename.7z and it took care of the multis
<Dr_willis_> p7zip is a gzip-like CLI wrapper script for 7zip hmmm
<Dr_willis_> so where does 7zr fit in.. ;)
<tomatopaste> good question
<marcondes> somebody uses super grub disk?
<tomatopaste> i have both the p7zip and the p7zip-full packages installed
<Dr_willis_> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8051  Compression Tools Compared
<Dr_willis_> :)
<tomatopaste> heh
<tomatopaste> Dr_willis_ feel like helping me through a compile? I want to compile this proggy so that it first makes a deb and then installs it, so that if a newer version comes in the repos it'll detect and install - you follow what i mean?
<biovore> rzip... hehe...  made by a guy from the samba group..  works insanly well on large files..
<Dr_willis_> making a deb from source is not too hard.. that last bit.. is proberly not going to happen..
<biovore> Iook on the second graph..
<tomatopaste> Dr_willis_: no? why not?
<Dr_willis_> since the repos need to have the updates. :) the fact that YOU made a .deb wont make it auto update
<sourcemaker> are there any crash log files for firefox?
<Dr_willis_> if the repos had the updates.. they would have it allready..  and you wouldent need to compile
<sourcemaker> firefox is crashing realy often
<Dr_willis_> OR did i miss somthing here. :)
<tomatopaste> Dr_willis_: true... but they'll get updates SOME day, no? ;)
<server_> emm...can anybody help me
<Dr_willis_> tomatopaste,  with ubuntu.. adding new stuff happens every 6 mo. with the new releases
<server_> what make connection time out at konsole?
<Dr_willis_> sourcemaker,  you could run firefox from a terminal. i guess and see any messages tehre
<tomatopaste> Dr_willis_: frustrating tho in some cases
<Dr_willis_> tomatopaste,  its a trade off. Theres pros and cons with all the ways of doing it.
<camilla> Hello again.
<camilla> It crashed
<tomatopaste> Dr_willis_: but if i compile now, will i ruin my chances of having it automatically update if i so choose in the future?
<server_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-server" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0 <<<what make this happen?
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis_: what's the command... firefox executes a new process
<Dr_willis_> Hmm..  it may spit out messages anyway. :)
<Dr_willis_> I would guess its flash crashing firefox.
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis_: firefox -g.... seems working...
<server_> Error: "/var/tmp/kdecache-server" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0 <<<what make this happen?
<Dr_willis_> you running some kde apps as root?
<Dr_willis_> ls -l /var/tmp/kdecache-  --->   kdecache-root/   kdecache-willis/
<server_> i running this > sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis_> Hmm. i dont have a kdecache-server  looks like it makes a kdecache for each user
<Dr_willis_> use kdesu for kde gui apps
<Dr_willis_> or use a console based editor with sudo
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis_: firefox hangs now.... no response... but the loaded page does not use any flash animations
<Dr_willis_> sourcemaker,  bummer.. as a test ya could try a new user. see if it also affects them. What is the url anyway? i will try here.
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis_: no... I am wring... , Segmentation fault. /home/sourcemaker/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis_: No... I am wrong
<Dr_willis_> :)
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis_: how to solve?
<Dr_willis_> flash once agains - shows why flash is sich a PAIN.
<Dr_willis_> could try installing the lastest flash i guess..
<Dr_willis_> other then that.. no idea.
<server_>  sudo kdesu /etc/apt/sources.list
<server_> sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: command not found
<sourcemaker> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Dr_willis_> server_,  kdesu is used INSTEAD of sudo
<Dr_willis_> kdesu kate whatever
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis_: ubotu is my friends... :-)
<Dr_willis_> to upgrade to the latest flash you willproberly have to manualy install it. there is a fixed deb however i saw..
<Dr_willis_> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=53648&d=1198033332 - has links to a newer deb BUT i think theres still some issues with it.
<server_> dr-willis> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50420/
<Dr_willis_> heh...  USE at your own risk to test out the flash --> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/10761023/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.115.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis_: I will wait and disable the flash support in firefox... if possible
<Dr_willis_> server_,  i would have allready just edited the file with a console text editor and been done with it. :)
<Dr_willis_> You made your user name to be 'server' :) thats.. weird..
<server_> huhu
<Dr_willis_> guess you could log out. and go to the console and  remove the /tmp/kde-* dirs
<Dr_willis_> im guseeing somthing got confused in all the sudo'ing.
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis_: maybe I am wrong... but i think there are a lot of problems with the kubuntu gusty release... :-)
<Dr_willis_> sourcemaker,  ive rarely had any problems
<Dr_willis_> the latest flash issue.. is due VERY largely in part to the flash guys...
<Dr_willis_> i always do clean instals.. that removes most of the issues ive heard/seen in here.
<ScottG> It's been great for me.. other than when I mess it up :)
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis_: okay... I have made a release upgrade... maybe there is the problem
<ScottG> it was messed up at first when I upgraded, then I did a clean install
<server_> dr_willis> it show the same result..and also is i type "sudo apt-get update" i got connection timeout
<sourcemaker> ScottG: I have also compiled my own kernel from the current vanilla source 2.6.23.12... because my wlan is not working with the current kubuntu kernel...
<pdenapo> A serious problem in current kubuntu is that flash player 9 plugin does not work well on konqueror
<ScottG> I see..
<pdenapo> it causes a lot of crashes, this is anoying to users
<sourcemaker> ScottG: that's not realy nice :-)
<ScottG> what's not nice?
<sourcemaker> ScottG: Well... the WLAN bug in the current kubuntu kernel release
<WaltzingAlong> everyone following the gregorian calendar anyway
<sourcemaker> ScottG: realtek only...
<Dr_willis_> lets start using the Aztek calander!
<Dr_willis_> :)
<ScottG> I agree, it doesn't sound like a nice issue..
 * Dr_willis_ feels flash is an issue.. :)
<Dr_willis_> its becoming what 'java' was supposed to be.
<camilla> This is the state of my system  i did this $ sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and it shows here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50419/
<sourcemaker> ScottG: I also do not understand for the moment... why bug fixes in kubuntu takes so much time... until a update has been released... Is there a repository available... like "newest stable software" ?
<ScottG> well.. it is my understanding that kubuntu has a fairly small dev team.. as far as the repo.. not sure howe they decide what to put in it
<sourcemaker> ScottG: ok
<CheGuevara> sourcemaker: is there anything specific that has a patch, but not updated yet?
<ChaosR> does anyone know how to sync tags to the files on the harddrive with amarok. I remember it only stores the tags in the database
<sourcemaker> CheGuevara: Well... I know that the WLAN problem has been solved in the current stable vanilla kernel... There was a bug regarding the realtek cards... But the last answer I received was... that the new kernel release will only available in hardy... so the only solution for me was... compiling/installing the vanilla kernel...
<sourcemaker> CheGuevara: such kinds of update would be nice...
<enry> goodnight and happy new year!
<CheGuevara> thats not really a kubuntu specific problem then
<CheGuevara> since the kernel comes from ubuntu
<Lynoure> ChaosR: If I understood your question right: Tools -> Rescan collection
<sourcemaker> CheGuevara: well... but for me as user... it is not possible... to update the kernel
<Lynoure> ChaosR: but you can also edit tags directly in Amarok
<sourcemaker> CheGuevara: because the last version in apt is 2.6.22.XXX
<CheGuevara> sourcemaker: yeah, because you can't really bump a kernel version in a stable release
<ChaosR> Lynoure: I remember last time I reinstalled "amarok" (and the rest of linux), I had to start over tagging everything again
<ChaosR> artist, years, albums, etc.
<rs3york> ChaosR: I had the same problem.  I haven't figured out how to write to the files but I've sidestepped the issue by having my /home on it's own partition.
<rs3york> ChaosR: So if you have to reinstall then your Amarok database is still intact.
<Lynoure> ChaosR: hmm, that surprises me. I'm pretty sure the tags I have set in Amarok have transferred fine to my portable usb-media player
<ChaosR> rs3york: that works on this computer, but not on my mp3 player, I suppose
<ChaosR> Lynoure: hmm, maybe it changed
<rs3york> ChaosR: Good point.
<Lynoure> ChaosR: it could also be different depending on whether you use mysql backend or not, I suppose.
<ChaosR> Lynoure: which one do you use
<ChaosR> I use mysql, sqlite is too slow (big collection)
<Lynoure> ChaosR: sqlite, as I only have couple of thousand tracks
<Lynoure> ChaosR: but, probably #Amarok can give you the definite answer on tagging
<triplicate> I am running a SLAX live CD but I want to install a kubuntu ISO. I have the ISO on a usb drive but I dont have a CD to burn it to. My BIOS doesnt support booting from USB either... is there any way that I can still install this ISO?
<Schuenemann> triplicate, do you have a DVD? :p
<triplicate> Nope
<jussi01> !netinstall | triplicate
<triplicate> Sweet
<jussi01> and the bot is slow
<ubotu> triplicate: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jussi01> triplicate: hopefully one of the methods there helps
<Behemot> !widgets
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widgets - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Joelito> hi all, what's the default utility to read pdf in kubuntu?
<Schuenemann> kpdf
<Joelito> Schuenemann: thanks!
<Joelito> and what's the utility to compress/uncompress like file-roller in ubuntu?
<CheGuevara> !lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<Schuenemann> ark?
<Joelito> Schuenemann: Thanks, is because I use debian + kde...so everything here is a blank :p
<Schuenemann> Joelito, sok
<Joelito> Schuenemann: :)
<Joelito> Schuenemann: Is there in kubuntu a light C++ IDE such geany?
<Schuenemann> hmmm I don't know
<Schuenemann> I don't think you'd call eclipse light
<Joelito> Schuenemann:ok...and CD burner like brasero?
<ScottG> k3b
<Schuenemann> k3d
<Schuenemann> I believe it's easier if you click on the K menu :-)
<Behemot> What do i need to see videos on Youtube? i have firefox
<Dr_willis> Flash. but right now flash is a bit broken.
<ScottG> !flash
<Dr_willis> !flash
<Dr_willis> :)
<Schuenemann> Behemot, flash?
<ScottG> :)
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Behemot> hehe okey thanks for all the answers
<Schuenemann> how broken?
<Dr_willis> And ive heard no info on when an official fix may be.
<Dr_willis> Schuenemann,  from what i read. flash in konqueror and 64bit sstems is still broken
<Schuenemann> but he has firefox
<Behemot> Aye
<Dr_willis> I never said he dident. :) heh heh.. so its not a problem for most people..
<Fryguy--> if I decide to install kubuntu-desktop from a base ubuntu install, and choose to keep it and switch to kde fulltime, and remove ubuntu-desktop, how close will I be to a stock kubuntu install off of the CD?
<Dr_willis> just the Kubuntu-addicts tht love konqueror
<Schuenemann> konqueror as web browser is broken by itself
<Dr_willis> Fryguy--,  removing ubutnu-desktop wont remove much of anything
<Dr_willis> its  a meta-package
<nosrednaekim> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<triplicate> I have a kubuntu iso on a usb drive but my bios doesnt support booting from the usb drive is there any way I can mount this ISO and boot from it?
<triplicate> i have the iso and I dont want to do net install because that would take me another several hours to download the information that i already have
<Fryguy--> is there generally much of a hassle switching between desktops?  I've been doing a bit of reading, and as far as I can tell, except for a few themes getting messed up and other minor stuff, there's no real issues to having both co-exist. true?
<Dr_willis> Fryguy--,  pick the one to use at the gdm/kdm screen. No hassles at all
<nosrednaekim> Fryguy--: yeah... pretty much no hassle at all.
<Dr_willis> there used to be bigger issues years ago. but not much tese days
<Dr_willis> biggist hassle ive seen is kde and gnome having seperate trashcan dirs.
<Joelito> Schuenemann: Thanks :)
<Joelito> Anyknow is there an applet to change the K-menu to tabs
<Lynoure> triplicate: if you cannot boot from usb and cannot burn the cd, then you can try installing through pxe, but that requires another computer in the same lan
<biovore> Joelito: tasty menus or kbfx I think are what your talking about?
<triplicate> Does that other computer have to be running linux?
<Lynoure> triplicate: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot has the details
<Joelito> biovore: tasty menus?
<triplicate> thanls
<Lynoure> triplicate: not necessarily, one can do it on windows too, if you configure it to do the serving, but those instruction does not cover Windows details
<biovore> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Tasty+Menu?content=41866 <-- tasty menu
<biovore> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/NuoveXT2-KBFX?content=66679 <-- example kbfx menu
<fyrmedic> anyone know how to set up gpsd and get a gps to register the right tty
<fyrmedic> ?
<kirk_> dr_willis_: i'm way late updating u, but i installed the 7zip app with wine and it worked perfect
<Schuenemann> Dr_willis, hey, my flash is broken!
<Schuenemann> it was yesterday's update
<Athena> hello everyon'
<nuxil> anyone got an idea why non of the cronjobs i set up gets run ?
<Athena> <nuxil>! still here eh?
<Schuenemann> I have to rollback that flash update
<nuxil> Athena, ?
<Athena> i was here yesterday...i have the errant printer
<CheGuevara> !flashproblems
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashproblems - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CheGuevara> meh
<CheGuevara> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nuxil> crontab -l shows me the job.. but it never executes them
<nuxil> Athena, ah,, yah,, small issues
<Schuenemann> CheGuevara, you have it too?
<nuxil> Athena, i just joined 5 sec before you :p
<CheGuevara> Schuenemann: I don't, I use firefox, but everyone running gutsy and earlier does
<SpeS> hi! I'm trying to configure compiz, it cannot detect xgl (I have nvidia drivers installed, and can see glxgears), any idea?
<Schuenemann> CheGuevara, I use firefox too!
<CheGuevara> + using konqueror
<CheGuevara> Schuenemann: whats the problem?
<Athena> I"m trying to get a printer running...after running the adept updater and trying other stuff...it now says it doesn't have CUPS
<SpeS> I try to run it with compiz --replace
<SpeS> it seems to work, but without glx (only with composite)
<SpeS> any idea? how can I check glx is really ok or not?
<Schuenemann> CheGuevara, flash doesn't load... it was loading fine until yesterday, but there was an update and now it's not working
<Schuenemann> SpeS, try glxgears
<SpeS> Schuenemann, it runs well
<CheGuevara> Schuenemann: does it show in about:plugins
<nuxil> SpeS, join #ubuntu-xgl
<Athena> did i mention that Adept now crashes no matter what i do <grr>
<Schuenemann> CheGuevara, only hava there
<Schuenemann> java*
<nuxil> SpeS, compiz in not supported by kubuntu
<Athena> run one version and it says there is already one running (not)
 * Monkey_Tales is back.
<CheGuevara> Schuenemann: just install it from firefox,
<CheGuevara> brb
<Schuenemann> CheGuevara, how?
<Athena> how do you load adept when it is having a temper tantrum?
<SpeS> nuxil, ok, thanks :)
<Athena> <nuxil> funny the way timing goes
<nuxil> heh yea
<nuxil> anyway.. i cant figure out why cron job's dont get run..
<Joelito> before installing koffice, does give support for importing and exporting ms office 97-2003 files?
<Athena> the backtrace on Adept seems to be related to some files it couldn't update earlier
<nuxil> Joelito, why dont you use openoffice ?
<Athena> is there a way to fix something like that without starting over?
<Athena> ;-( !
<Ryuku> hello
<Joelito> because I'm looking for alternatives ;)
<Schuenemann> openoffice is already an alternative
<Joelito> and seems that koffice is a good one, is it? :\
<biovore> its ok..
<biovore> abiword
<Joelito> abiword-gnumeric-?-?
<biovore> yup there ok apps
<Joelito> presentation, database? .\
<Athena> Koffice is an alternative
<Schuenemann> what's wrong with openoffice?
<Athena> a good databse for books and movies and such is tellico
<Athena> took me forever to find it...but i don't know how to set up the relations in the database program with open office, this does it for me
<Joelito> Schuenemann: Nothing, just asking about koffice.
<Schuenemann> a good database for piracy is emule
<nuxil> Athena, tried apt-get update / apt-get install --fix-missing / dpkg --configure -a  so on?
<Joelito> I meant such microsoft access :p
<sourcemaker> Schuenemann: koffice for large documentations?
<biovore> mysql
<Athena> <nuxil> not really sure how to...last time i tried to update the hplip program i had to abandon my system
<Athena> <nuxil> how would i do it?
<Schuenemann> sourcemaker, I don't use koffice
<Athena> try tellico...it's a good program
<sourcemaker> Schuenemann: ok
<Athena> free
<Athena> open source from what i can tell
<biovore> pro's use latex
<Athena> for those of us who aren't experts on databases
<Schuenemann> biovore, pro's don't use X...
<Schuenemann> biovore, do you use latex?
<biovore> a little..
<Joelito> in ubuntu is eog, and in kubuntu?
<Joelito> image viewer
<biovore> Eye of Gnome?
<Schuenemann> biovore, what program you use?
<Schuenemann> Joelito, just click K > graphics
<biovore> vi?
<Athena> I'm curious...i have a book on flash (just to learn) seems like it's similar to parts of GIMP...would that be correct
<Athena> vi is a editor
<Joelito> Schuenemann: Remember I came from debian netinstall
<Athena> fairly easi to use
<Joelito> nothing is there :(
<Schuenemann> biovore, is vi ok for writing text?
<biovore> or you talking about the viewer?
<Schuenemann> Joelito, ok, gwenview
<Athena> vi is for writing text...we used it on a UNIX system
<Athena> well i did in school
<Athena> like emacs but easier
<Schuenemann> biovore, you have any source that explains latex?
<biovore> use kdvi for latex viewing
<biovore> www.cs.hmc.edu/qref/latex/qref
<Schuenemann> for writing
<biovore> good crash course referance..
<Athena> now i have a system that can't update itself! (funny how getting printers to work is a pain in the ass)
<Schuenemann> I'm using openoffice for my graduation paper
<Athena> i've tried apt-get in the terminal...it complains it doesn't have the right files
<Schuenemann> but I've heard latex is better for technical stuff; better for finding errors for example
<biovore> latex is a typesetting language for printed material..
<Athena> latex is older...from what i hear it's more similar in how you do things to wordperfect (but way ahead of it, with more sensible commands)
<Athena> HELP HELP
<Schuenemann> biovore, isn't it like: I set the syntax for an article reference, and then if I make any mistakes when typing one, it'll complain?
<Athena> installing took me over 3 hours...i'd prefer not to start again
<biovore> Schuenemann: yes
<biovore> not a word processor..
<Schuenemann> hmmm
<Schuenemann> like programming
<Athena> would another ubuntu channel be better (if so please suggest which and how to get there)
<biovore> you decribe your text in a criptic language.. then parse that script though latex to produce a DVI or PDF document
<Schuenemann> thanks for the link, biovore
<trpr> or you describe your text using a frontend.. it does the dirty work and then you produce the final document
<biovore> Most published books are made using latex at some point..
<Schuenemann> but there is something better than vi, right?
<biovore> yeah..
<trpr> its really great actually. try typing out equations any other way
<biovore> rgr
<biovore> it perfect for science and math stuff
<Schuenemann> hmm
<biovore> its how to make a professionaly looking document
<biovore> typesetting language
<Athena> ARE there other ubuntu channels i can use? I seem to remember one a few years ago
<Dragnslcr> You can try #ubuntu
<Athena> ok
<biovore> might want to take a look at kile for thoses intressed in latex graphical front ends.. is in the repos I think..
<Athena> how do i change channels (i'm new to IRC...never used it much)
<vbgunz> anyone use ooffice writer? how do you link several footnotes to a single reference in the footer?
<Nulo> Hi, is there a way to encrypt various files simultaneously using the same pass phrase (without zipping them) in kgpg?
<Athena> you can use the old standby...add more than one footnote
<mot_> xine is being a wench
<Athena> ah there I'm on the ubuntu channel
<Schuenemann> I'm installing kile, biovore
<Schuenemann> thanks
<mot_> and won't play audio in amarok because i removed my pcmcia soundcard (won't play through the onboard sound)
<mot_> any suggestions?
<ardchoille> Athena: /join channel_name_here
<mot_> it says "audio output unavailable, the device is busy"
<biovore> probably got the old sound modules stuck in the kernel..
<biovore> and or.. your onboard sound had been monopolized by a process (can only handle 1 /dev/dsp connection at a time)
<mot_> i'm thinking it's the latter
<mot_> since sound still plays in firefox
<biovore> lsof | grep /dev/dsp
<biovore> yeah.. alsa kinda sucks for oss emulation..
<biovore> only 1 appilication at a time can use /dev/dsp on most sounds systems..  The exception being the soundblaster live and audigy's
<mot_> lsof |grep /dev/dsp returns nothing
<mot_> yea...normally i have my audigy2 pc card plugged in with my surround sound
<mot_> but i'm home on break now and took it out and left it at school
<biovore> hmm I see creative has some beta driver for X-Fi now for 64bit linux..
<tater> hey all I'm haveing an issue with amarok making my ipod unusable to the point where I have to boot xp up and recover it useing itunes any ideas on how to prevent this and to get it to sync properly?
<gan|y|med> hi and happy new year
<gan|y|med> i am running gutsy and since the fglrx driver acts poorly in 2d i reverted back to the x.org ati driver. my problem is, i get 27 to 30 % cpu usage of X all the time, which makes working unbearable. any ideas what is causing this?
<tater> i think everyone is sleeping
<gan|y|med> there must be some americans :)
<trpr> there are
<gan|y|med> so u are awake :)
<gan|y|med> any ideas concerning my problem?
 * trpr recommends trying in #ubuntu. Seems more active. I've never grappled with ATI issues so I dunno
<jhutchins> !ati | gan|y|med
<ubotu> gan|y|med: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: That might help.
<basy> Can anybody help, all my x-browsers firefox and konqueror displays only part of some pages (www.ubuntu.com too) and then never stop downloading of rest of page? why, please? I am on Kubuntu 64.bit
<jhutchins> basy: What are you using the 64b for?
<gan|y|med> jhutchins: hi, sorry, but i don't want to install the binary ati drivers. i would like to use the x.org ones. due to my custom kernel i cannot use the repos
<basy> jhutchins: because i have Soundblaste X-Fi, and drivers are only 64bit
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: I'm not saying you should install one over the other.  That page has the majority of links to information on using the cards in addition to installing the drivers on them.  I don't think there are all that many different drivers for any given card, so you'll just have to choose which compromise to make.
<basy> jhutchins: and i tried 32bit before, the same prblem
<jhutchins> basy: Ah, I saw that card this week and was wondering what problems there might be with it.
<jhutchins> basy: Well, I was going to suggest that you just install 32b for ordinary use, and keep the 64b for when you really need it.
<jhutchins> basy: Do you have ipv6 turned off?  What kind of connection do you have?
<basy>  <jhutchins> yes i tried but no effect
<basy>  <jhutchins> but w3m and lynx are OK
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: I would say google your video chipset and look for tuning options.
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: If X is using a lot of CPU you could try turning off effects.
<jhutchins> basy: That's because they never try to download all of the objects on a page.
<basy>  <jhutchins> and i tried 32bit fedora, same problem, only with browsers
<marx> привет всем
<gan|y|med> jhutchins: ok, i can do that. but i think the problem is not with tuning. when i installed gutsy, the ati driver worked fine. now it is like using vesa
<marx> выыы здесь по английски гоните чтоль
<jhutchins> basy: You could go 32bit and compile your own driver - not that difficult to do.
<Schuenemann> !ru | marx
<ubotu> marx: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<marx> аоооовлыаожфвал
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: The kernel drivers are the same, they're only compiled and packaged by the developers.
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: I would suggest you compare kernel and driver versions and see what you can do.
<somekool_> is there KDE-SVN package for kubuntu ? more recent version than rc2 ?
<jhutchins> !ru | marx
<ubotu> marx: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<jhutchins> somekool_: No, kde svn is direct from kde.  You should use their package manager.
<somekool_> their package manager? what are you talking about ...
<jhutchins> somekool_: kde's package manager.
<somekool_> there is no such thing
<jhutchins> somekool_: I suggest you learn more about KDE before proceeding further with testing.
<gan|y|med> jhutchins: you think there might be a problem with the kernel version (2.6.23.12) and the x.org drivers?
<jhutchins> somekool_: KDE4 is NOT production software.
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: Most likely.
<Boruta> can i pass from ubuntu to kubuntu keeping emails, bookmarked pages and stuff intact?
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: I'd also look at the versions of the drivers are available.
<Schuenemann> Boruta, you can install kubuntu-desktop
<jhutchins> Boruta: You can install kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu and have all the same stuff.
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: Do try googling for your chipset though, there are probably some discussions in the forums about the problem.
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: When I say "tuning", I mean various options that can be set with one driver or the other to fix the problem you're having with that driver.
<Boruta> How about install options? I'm very new to linux :D If i remeber well there was 3 options to choose from. Which one?
<jhutchins> gan|y|med: Some options may be compile-time options.
<gan|y|med> i'll try that
<jhutchins> Boruta: Um, lessee... there's the live CD for either Ubuntu or Kubuntu, then there's the alternative CD for each, which use a text-based install and allow more choices.
<Boruta> ok thx
<jhutchins> Boruta: Once you've got ubuntu though, it's just a matter of which packages you choose to install and use.
<Boruta> ah so i can upgrate to kubuntu with synaptic manager?
<jhutchins> Boruta: Yes, the meta-package "kubuntu-desktop" pulls all the kubuntu packages that aren't already there.
<Boruta> great news thanks a lot
<jhutchins> Boruta: Have fun!
#kubuntu 2008-01-02
<stefanino> hi
<jhutchins> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Schuenemann> can I ask a question?
<jhutchins> Schuenemann: Obviously, you just did!
<nosrednaekim> sure
<Schuenemann> yes, that was my question, thanks
 * jhutchins wanders off in search of beer and ... something...
<Schuenemann> jhutchins, smirnoff ice is great
<Boruta> Default display manager - GDM or KDM? What is the difference?
<CheGuevara> for women :P
<Boruta> Blavod is great it hits hard
<CheGuevara> gdm is gnome's manager, kdm is kde's
<nosrednaekim> Boruta: use gdm... it has bulletproof X..
<slow-motion> n8
<Boruta> ok i have kubuntu desktop package installed but still ubuntu desktop - i need to restart?
<Jucato> Boruta: you just need to log out. then in the login screen, choose KDE from the Session menu
<williams> holaaa
<gan|y|med> i'd like to try XorgOnTheEdge. is there a repo for this?
<hdevalence> I'm having trouble with dual monitors
<hdevalence> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<hdevalence> I was following there for the intel cards
<hdevalence> but I'm having trouble, and it seems like kcontrol won't work
<sub[t]rnl> hdevalence➜ have you tried using xrandr?
<hdevalence> sub[t]rnl: no, I don't even know what it is.
<sub[t]rnl> well, I've used xrandr to extend desktops with intel video cards
<hdevalence> i installed i810switcha and restarted X and now it's all screwed sup
<sub[t]rnl> did you make a backup of a working xorg.conf?
<sub[t]rnl> hopefully
<hdevalence> yes
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<alesan> hi, do you know how to configure that, when I click a link in kopete or konversation, the link is opened in a new tab in FIREFOX and not konqueror?
<sub[t]rnl> ok, You'll need to add a virtual desktop to your screen section, that way you can put two desktops "inside" the virtual big one
<hdevalence> what?
<sub[t]rnl> in the "screen" section of your xorg.conf
<sub[t]rnl> you'll need to add -> Virtual  2048 2048
<sub[t]rnl> for example
<sub[t]rnl> let me see if I can find you a link, to better explain it
<sub[t]rnl> hdevalence➜ http://intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<sub[t]rnl> start there, look around on google for xrandr too.
<hdevalence> sub[t]rnl: cool. going to restart X to the good settings first
<sub[t]rnl> also, if your two monitor's resolutions don't take up the total 2048 2048 that you specify, then cut it down to what they do use
<sub[t]rnl> cuts down on video mem
<hdevalence> sub[t]rnl: what if the one is 1440x900 and the other is 1280x1024? they don't fit nicely.
<sub[t]rnl> yeah, theres the trouble
<sub[t]rnl> you won't be able to stack that, as its not inside the "virtual" desktop limits
<shaft0> anyone have a screenshot of the router setup process in kubuntu?  Is there anything like the web interface a real router use, or is it console based?
<nosrednaekim> shaft0: console no doubt
<gan|y|med> ok, this is kind of a stupid question, but i cannot find out how to install the ati drivers as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3321087
<Artimus> shaft0: console works, but now that you mention it, a port of DD-WRT might be fun...
<sub[t]rnl> most routers have an interface that you can access by http://192.168.1.1 or whatever. If thats what your talking about
<ardchoille> !ati | gan|y|med Have a look at the ati section here
<ubotu> gan|y|med Have a look at the ati section here: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Artimus> sub[t]rnl: I was guessing "How do I setup Kubuntu as a router"..
<sub[t]rnl> or are you talking about setting up a router using kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> ah
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<Artimus> sub[t]rnl: Really, this has me thinking...  DD-WRT was kind of fun, something like that for a Kubuntu box might be fun.
<shaft0> sub: yeah, that's what i mean, setting up kubuntu as a router
<sub[t]rnl> http://dailycupoftech.com/2007/09/17/put-that-old-computer-to-good-use/
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<shaft0> im gonna google dd-wrt, bit of a noob as far as kubuntu :P
<shaft0> yes, a port of that would be wicked, exactly what i was asking about if it existed
<gan|y|med> ardchoille: that is what i did. it tells me the thread for the newest x.org ati drivers, but there is no deb file at the url specified
<Artimus> shaft0: DD-WRT is some software you can install to turn a box into a router.  Most people put it on home routers like the WRT54GL
<shaft0> didn't know you could redo router software, that's pretty cool :)
<ardchoille> gan|y|med: You using Gutsy?
<bobfarley> shaft0  turning an old unused computer into a secure router is very easy   www.pfsense.com
<gan|y|med> yes
<Artimus> I gave up on PC's as routers.  My cheap little router will work until I switch wireless standards or ethernet becomes obsolete.
<bobfarley> shaft0  if it has only 64 megs of ram, then try http://m0n0.ch/
<gan|y|med> fglrx is pretty slow, so i tried to revert to ati, which now takes up 30 % cpu time all the time. so i'd like to give the new drivers a shot
<ardchoille> gan|y|med: Have you made it to this page yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<shaft0> bob: it's a dual core amdx2 2.6ghz with 4gb ram, heh, just running ubuntu on it for smb shares right now
<shaft0> not too worried about maxing the box with what im planning to use it for
<bobfarley> shaft0  way too much for a router outside the home.
<shaft0> maybe even underclock it for noise/temperature
<Val_O> sorry to interject but have you guys heard of CoyoteLinux as a firewall solution?
<gan|y|med> ardchoille: yep, but i use envy for fglrx. i deinstalled it with envy
<shaft0> its a spare computer
<bobfarley> shaft0  err, inside, rather.
<Artimus> shaft0: I know kcontrol can configure samba shares...  Maybe it should be expanded to cover some other things as well
<ardchoille> gan|y|med: I don't understand what thread or url you're talking about. that page I just linked you to has instructions right under the "Install from Ubuntu repositories (easier)" section
<bobfarley> shaft0   pfsense is my favorite and the easiest router specific os
<shaft0> cool, i'll look into it.  I basically want to have it be NAS, SMB, FTP, and routing.
<Artimus> shaft0: I recommend it, I've got a 2.8ghz Celeron.  It sits at 1.4GHZ normally until I try to do anything important, when it jumps back up to 2.8
<alesan> hoe do I configure firefox as a default browser?
<Boruta> i have kubuntu partially now - taskbar and menus are still ubuntu style - how can i change look completely?
<shaft0> artimus: what's the noise and temps like, do you have any monitors of them?
<ardchoille> !default | alesan You'll need to change the file associations for html
<ubotu> alesan You'll need to change the file associations for html: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<shaft0> not necessarily noise (just a rough "dead silent" etc) but of the temps, any idea as to how cool it runs?
<Artimus> shaft0: My CPU fan is always on...  It's also incredibly loud.  I can hear it from downstairs.  It always runs full speed (it's 3 wire, not 4)
<shaft0> ah
<gan|y|med> ardchoille: yes, but i do not want to use fglrx
<CheGuevara> there's actually a default applicationsection in the control panel
<ardchoille> Bruno: You started with Ubuntu (gnome), then installed kubuntu-desktop (kde) and want to switch?
<Boruta> yes
<bobfarley> shaft0  looked at EFW community ? http://www.endian.com/en/community/about/   keep in mind that placing your NAS on the gateway would be a bad idea tho.
<shaft0> i have a fan controller, so if i had it underclocked and i knew that the temps would be stable fairly low, i'd have them set and controlled by temp
<Artimus> At half speed, 88F/31C.  While gaming, 104F/40C.  Much colder than in Windows, where 55C was not uncommon.
<ardchoille> gan|y|med: I can't help you if you won't follow the supported guides/tutorials
<ardchoille> Boruta: You now need to log out of gnome, and at the login screen, click the options and choose kde (at least I think it's "options" in gdm.
<sub[t]rnl> Artimus➜ ugh, thats not good
<shaft0> that's crazy hot, at overclocked 10% i'm running at 27-32 celcius
<Artimus> This is a Prescott Celeron, crappy fan, crappy heatsink, and bad thermal gel
<shaft0> not crazy hot i guewss
<Boruta> ok thx
<shaft0> but hotter than i was thinking :P
<Artimus> In a cheap case
<shaft0> ahh
<Artimus> Tomorrow, I'm getting a 3.2ghz P4, proper heatsink, and Arctic Silver.  And I'm swapping this board into a much better case with 120mm fans.
<gan|y|med> ardchoille: thx for your help, but i do not want to use the fglrx binary driver. i would like to use the open source ati driver. so following the instructions on this page does not work for me
<ardchoille> gan|y|med: Ok
<shaft0> i picked up a computer at the electronics recycling center yesterday, 3.4 p4 HT with 2 gigs of ram
<shaft0> crap case, but cant argue with that for free ;)
<gan|y|med> thx anyway
<ardchoille> yw
<Artimus> This is a step up from my other computer.  My 1.8ghz Athlon64 actually lags in KDE...
<Artimus> I blame Amarok mostly, but the performance is noticable with it off as well
<bobfarley> for air management of cases, pass as much air thru it as you can.  get the static air pressure up.
<Artimus> Yes, my other case is good for that...  These were parts laying around...  I expect a nice drop in temperatures by tomorrow ^_^
<ardchoille> Artimus , shaft0 You are welcome to continue the hardware discussion in #Artimus or #shaft0 . I'm afraid it's a bit ot for this channel.
<shaft0> fair enough
<Artimus> ardchoille: Why would I make a new channel and not use Kubuntu-Offtopic?
<ardchoille> Artimus: Oh, that works too :)
<shaft0> haha
<hdevalence> sub[t]rnl: It doesn't work. I configured it using xrandr, but I'm not sure if I did it right
<Artimus> Back to the Amarok thing then...  Does anyone have issues with Amarok lagging KDE down?  It was more prevalent on my older computer, but I still occasionally see it on this faster computer.  It can be particularly bad when it's trying to connect to a stream..
<hdevalence> Artimus: maybe try #amarok ?
<ardchoille> Artimus: I noticed mine using a high amount of resources, so I quit using it.
<Artimus> hdevalence: Thanks, but no thanks.  From what I can tell, they're pretty focused on the new Amarok coming out...
<hdevalence> Artimus: yeah, i tried the SVN version. it's pretty fantastic
<Artimus> I suspect kio_file requests are causing the current version to lock up.  Adept does that too.
<Artimus> Until it gets a response from the server.
<mahasamoot> network debuging question.  There are websites and such that will test for an open port, but if no software is listening on my side, it'll come back as closed.  Is there a utility that I can set to listen to any port on my side... just so I can know for a fact whether or not I can get thro the firewall?
<gean> hello world! a good new 2008!
<DarkTan_> ok, i am now running gutsy, i'm trying to follow these instructions for my bcm43xx wifi card. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Gutsy?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<hdevalence> gean: happy new year to you too!
<DarkTan_> where it;s telling me to go, specificly the Restricted Driver Manager
<DarkTan_> *can't find where it's telling me to go
<mahasamoot> gean: happy new year... 2008 will be great!.... if I can get the webcam working on kopete :-(
<mahasamoot> is there a network utility that will listen on any given port on my side to test the firewall?
<tekteen> nc
<jcg42> I get this: http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=weekalarmerrorim4.png when I try to start the weekalarm script in Amarok. Can anyone tell me how I can fix it?
<tekteen> mahasamoot: nc -l PORT
<vbgunz> anyone familiar with open office writer? how do you nest a table in a cell and have the outer cell completely wrap the table? currently I have a space in the cell along with the table, how do I get rid of it?
<mahasamoot> tekteen: thank you very much!
<tekteen> mahasamoot: u need to be root for the normal ports
<tekteen> mahasamoot: np
<unix_infidel> vbgunz: it's very hard to verbalize stuff that is a visual representation.
<unix_infidel> why not try and draw it out real quick?
<vbgunz> unix_infidel: am working on a skill resume. I am trying to nest a 2 column table within a single cell of another table. doing so causes the wrapping cell to have excess padding or something. I cannot get rid of it :(
<bmk789> is there a way to use bootsplash themes without rebuilding the kernel?
<Jucato> bmk789: only if you mean USplash bootsplash themes. other than, you have to do some more tweaking. unfortunately, not many usplash themes to go around
<Jucato> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<gean> mahasamoot the year is fresh! it will happen in its duration. Its not that hard as my problem to fully install kubuntu. (No internet connection on the other box yet. Here is the other laptop runnin' Mepis.) I googled and the first entry looked ok for your purposes. http://wiki.kde.org/tiki-index.php?page=Kopete%20Webcam%20Support&comzone=show . (I'll soon have the same problem. But first i need that LAN, to put synaptic at work.)
<bmk789> Jucato: ok thanks
<DarkTan_> how do i get the restricted driver manager in gutsy?
<CheGuevara> apt-get restricted-manager
<Jucato> it's installed by default
<CheGuevara> actually no
<CheGuevara> yeah it should come installed
<Jucato> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager
<sea4ever> anyway to install a rpm package?
<DarkTan_> ohh there it is, thx
<sub[t]rnl> sea4ever➜ you can try converting the package using alien, then installing with dpkg
<Jucato> sea4ever: is there no .deb package available for what you're trying to install?
<Boruta> how can i enable "elastic windows mode" in kubuntu?
<sea4ever> no, not that I know of, can't find any
<vbgunz> does open office have an IRC channel?
<Jucato> !rpm | sea4ever
<ubotu> sea4ever: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Jucato> !openoffice | vbgunz
<ubotu> vbgunz: a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<vbgunz> Jucato: thanks!
<Jucato> Boruta: Compiz-Fusion isn't installed by default on Kubuntu
<Jucato> !compiz | Boruta
<ubotu> Boruta: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Boruta> ok thx
<DarkTan_> is wine worth useing?
<Jucato> depends on what you will be using it for
<DarkTan_> what it it good for?
<Jucato> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Jucato> it will not run every Windows application...
<mrdigital-deskto> how do i install mythtv in 1 shot on 7.10
<bobfarley> mrdigital-deskto   this not better ? http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Main_Page
<Nvrnight> hey what's the offtopic channel?
<mrdigital-deskto> huh?
<Schuenemann> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<bobfarley> mrdigital-deskto http://linuxmce.com/
<DarkTan-2> !ghost
<ubotu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<DarkTan-2> .msg nickserv GHOST Draktan_ <frodolives>
<Schuenemann> huh?
<Jucato> er.. DarkTan_ I suggest you change your IRC nick's password
<DarkTan_> yeah
<DarkTan_> gonna do that as soon as i figure out how
<Schuenemann> to frodoisdead
<DarkTan_> lol
<DarkTan_> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Schuenemann> nickserv set password NEW
<Jucato> /msg nickserv set password <new password>
<Schuenemann> I think
<DarkTan_> thx
<mrdigital-deskto> i like linuxmce but i wanna use the pc as a desktop also
<Schuenemann> /nickserv will do
<DarkTan_> ok, that worked
<DarkTan_> now, i need help
<DarkTan_> i updated and upgraded as soon as i installed
<DarkTan_> half of the stuff crashes now
<DarkTan_> adept locks up everytime i try to install something as does apt-get
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: You using 3rd party scripts/installer,.. or mixing repos in your sources.list?
<DarkTan_> i used adept to upgrade
<ardchoille> DarkTan_: Ah, ok
<DarkTan_> i also tried useing the restricted driver manager to enable my wireless card, it says i'm good, iwconfig says it work
<DarkTan_> it doesn't
<DarkTan_> if it try to redo it, it says that the package wasn't installed because it might break a package
<mrdigital-deskto> linuxmce looks a bit too much
<DarkTan_> since i haven't done anything since the install, would it be best to just re-install?
<Nvrnight> offtopic channel for video of the guy getting shot by fireworks last night
<ardchoille> !ot | Nvrnight Please don't do that
<ubotu> Nvrnight Please don't do that: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
 * flaccid yawns
<SudoKing> is there a way for me to change the clock in the sys tray to 12 hour time instead of 24 hour../
<Dragnslcr> Right click the clock and go to Date and Time format
<mrdigital-deskto> what is the thin client i can mout to the lcd planel?
<flaccid> mrdigital-deskto: um you want to make thin client(s) ?
<mrdigital-deskto> huh?
<mrdigital-deskto> i want the thin client the guy in the linuxmce video used he mounted it to the screw holes on the lcd moniter
<flaccid> mrdigital-deskto: like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto
<flaccid> oh, i have not seen that video sorry, welcome to show it to me
<mrdigital-deskto> yeah but i want the same case he had
<mrdigital-deskto> here
<mrdigital-deskto> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829&hl=en
<SudoKing> how do I change the clock from 24 hr time to 12 hr time
<mrdigital-deskto> 17:17 into the video
<mrdigital-deskto> any idea flaccid?
<flaccid> is this hardware?
<mrdigital-deskto> http://www.linuxdevices.com/news/NS7190647374.html
<flaccid> mrdigital-deskto: The RBT-802 and RBT-820 are available now through BosaNova's resellers, with a suggested price of $450.
<mrdigital-deskto> i know
<mrdigital-deskto> thats the same one i think he used right?
<flaccid> oky doke not sure
<flaccid> thats pretty sweet but
<flaccid> i might try running it in vmware then tv out into an lcd then use picture in picture heh
<mrdigital-deskto> huh?
<someon1> anyone know a program that can handle a 600,000+ line CSV file?
<Jucato> GUI program? kate can't? if it's ok to use the command line, perhaps nano, emacs, or vim?
<Artimus> Jucato: I'm guessing the user wants something more Excel like
<Jucato> oh :)
 * Jucato blushes :P
<someon1> GUI would be nice, but I essentially need the CSV file to be convereted to a tab (or space or comma) delimated ascii file
<flaccid> mrdigital-deskto: have a look at fiire's websites and products i guess
<Jucato> Artimus: hm.. looks like we're wrong? :)
<flaccid> someon1: did you try openoffice or koffice
<someon1> opening it directly?
<Artimus> Jucato: Not really...  It's either Excel or a huge address book, probably
<flaccid> there is a few csv formats
<someon1> no I haven't...I guess that would be the most straightword thing to try first
<administrator> >_>
<michiel_> greetings, just installed Kubuntu on a machine with a geforce 8800GT, and for some reason the card isn't recognized, ie. it simply won't work. Driver management says no proprietary drivers are needed, and X doesn't work with the nv driver (using the vesa driver atm). Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> michiel_, try the default restricted driver in system settings /advanced
<michiel_> BluesKaj: that reports same thing, no restricted drivers needed
<flaccid> michiel_: yeah this is common, the card is not in the db yet i believe, please pastebin xorg.conf
<shadowh511> hello
<shadowh511> how do i convert my ubuntu installation onto kubuntu?
<michiel_> flaccid: it's the default xorg.conf, I only changed driver "nv" to driver "vesa" to get X up and running ;)
<michiel_> I'll still paste it if you want, but there's nothing really shocking or strange in there
<BluesKaj> michiel_, check adept for the nvidia drivers ...there are revealing descriptions of the various ones and which cards they work with
<michiel_> flaccid: here's the current xorg.conf btw: http://pastebin.org/13790
<jim__> hi hi
<michiel_> BluesKaj: adept?
<BluesKaj> yup
<readyx> http://biaaatch.com/pic/butterfly-grey.jpg :)
<michiel_> ah, software manager \
<michiel_> I've always used Synaptic, but this'll work I guess ;)
<flaccid> michiel_: that is why restricted manager is saying none needed possible too, but more likely that card is not in db yet
<BluesKaj> no diff realy
<flaccid> one sec
<michiel_> BluesKaj: adept search for nvidia shows 2 drivers, both of which have no description stating supported cards
<jim__> lovin this kubuntu 64 bit crap
<jim__> wish i understood it better :/
<michiel_> I'm guessing simply downloading the run file from nvidia.com and installing that won't work even if I have the kernel headers downloaded?
<flaccid> michiel_: im not sure if someone has got it going yet with this card. ask in in #nvidia or follow the binary driver how to and install nvidia-glx-new
<jim__> ooo i had the hardeest time w/ my nvidia 8800gtx card config until I tried this distro
<flaccid> michiel_: i think thats the same pretty much as nvidia-glx-new anyway
<BluesKaj> michiel_, sorry, ....bummer
<flaccid> there are a lot of dif 8800 as well
<jim__> yup
<jim__> mine is the shizznizzle
<BluesKaj> new kernel source driver , would prolly be the one
<michiel_> flaccid: latest binary driver on nvidia site mentions specific support for the 8800GT. then again, that driver was released 20 dec. 2007, so might not be in the repository then I guess?
<flaccid> michiel_: thats what i am thinking because all these generic identifiers are coming up for the card as its not detected. i have not had someone report which driver works on these cards yet but
<michiel_> BluesKaj: heh, no prob, I'll find something. and otherwise I'll just keep using vesa driver until the 8800GT is supported ;)
<flaccid> michiel_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<jim__> hey my 8800gtx card is so similar and I had no problems w the latest nvidia pkg
<jim__> flaccid is right
<michiel_> jim__: your card is older, the 8800GT is the only new card using the 65mn chips
<jim__> thats what I used
<jim__> ohhhhhh
<jim__> ya
<jim__> u r right
<flaccid> ok thats sweet then, its just not detected yet but can install driver manual
<jim__> doing!!!
<michiel_> jim__: and yes, nvidiap-glx-new should just work yes ;)
<jim__> sorry
<jim__> slap me stoopid
<flaccid> michiel_: what does lspci | grep -i vga return?
<flaccid> however not everyone it will work i don't think so this important thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=596954
<michiel_> flaccid: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0611 (rev a2)
<flaccid> yep you are same as these other people
<jim__> my x crashed on reboot when I used compiz-had to reconfig my xserver.  How can I shut compiz off after I turn it on?
<michiel_> bah, I was looking for a thread on it earlier, couldn't find it, thanks ;)
<flaccid> jim__: kwin --replace & from konsole
<jim__> aighty
<flaccid> np michiel_
<jim__> tanx
<flaccid> consider nv is the best on linux they have a good time screwing up the driver
<michiel_> hehe
<michiel_> I just tried the official nvidia driver from their site + kernel headers for this kernel. Driver builds ok, when starting X it complains about API mismatch :/
<flaccid> oh dang, maybe google that error. did nvidia-glx-new from repos work?
<flaccid> (need to make sure you have the right version kernel packages too
<michiel_> flaccid:  the nvidia-glx-new did not work
<michiel_> kernel headers are correct for this kernel
<michiel_> as I got them from apt
<michiel_> the error is mentioned in the thread you linked as well
<flaccid> ah ok dang i guess you have to wait. what was the error with glx-new?
<michiel_> api mismatch is followed by a message stating the card is unsupported with this driver
<michiel_> same error
<flaccid> oh nvidia how ridiculous
<flaccid> release a card without a driver thats pathetic
<michiel_> idneed
<michiel_> seems the linux support for this card has been missing for over a month now at least
<michiel_> which is pretty bad for nvidia
<flaccid> its the same concept as a car without a driver
<michiel_> I've always had nvidia cards for the simple reason they simply always work under linux, compared to the crappy linux driver support ATI has :)
<flaccid> yeah i agree, i've had at least 5 people in the last couple of weeks with same issue i think
<flaccid> well ATI might overtake NV now that amd have bought it and releasing new linux driver
<BluesKaj> the nvidia ppl are flush with self congrats over their wins in the PC mag tests ...maybe they care a bit less about the linux users now
<flaccid> still i don't think they are going to provide the same support for current/old cards
<michiel_> ah well, it's not like I play games under linux anyways, so the vesa driver for now works fine, but would be nice at a certain point when KDE4 comes out to run all the nice desktop eyecandy and put those vista users to shame ;)
<flaccid> well they should have enough money to get ouf of bed and upload a driver to a website
<flaccid> michiel_: the "nv" driver fails as well?
<michiel_> yep
<michiel_> vesa driver is the only one that works atm
<flaccid> how much did the card cost you?
<michiel_> pff, enough ;)
<michiel_> lemme check
<flaccid> hehe. i high spec card with dvi only to use the vesa driver. nice!
<dsmith__> hello
<michiel_> yeah, dual dvi at that, which is also why I bought it, dual monitors are great
<Greenery> michiel_: have u tried the beta driver version?
<michiel_> Greenery: I try to stay away from the beta stuff usually, but I might as well give it a try
<flaccid> michiel_: i had the old 8800 going at my old work and it was nice, but failed to get dual display going at the time - may of been the lcd but
<michiel_> ie. I haven't done so yet
<Greenery> well the current version (before the beta) does work but they got 100% fan bug
<Greenery> so far i'm using the beta and works well with my 8800GT
<flaccid> crazy
<flaccid> what i don't get is what you cannot use xrandr with the restricted drivers for both nvidia and ati..
<michiel_> bah, the latest official one, 169.07 (the one I just tried) states the 8800 GT is fully supported in the supported GPU list :/
<Greenery> yeah it is fully supported
<michiel_> Greenery: I'll give it a shot
<Greenery> but i dont reccommend u use that
<Greenery> cos the 100% fan usage
<michiel_> heh, doesn't work for me anyways :(
<Greenery> should work
<flaccid> use it and when it blows up, take it back to nvidia and say to use this card, i was forced to use the beta driver which blew up the card, replace it and give me the production driver now.
<Greenery> did u kill X when u installed the driver?
<michiel_> hehe, the beta driver search on the nvidia site even returns an older driver than the one listed as the released driver for this card right now :/
<michiel_> of course ;)
<Greenery> u could ask ncidia linux support, maybe they could help u
<Greenery> *nvidia
<mrdigital-deskto> Greenery: can LinuxMCE do TV-out?
<Greenery> mrdigital-deskto: i'm not sure abt that, sorry
<mrdigital-deskto> ok
<flaccid> i dont understand why large companies cannot keep their sites updated or provide basic service and support.
<michiel_> same
<michiel_> you would guess they have people and cash enough for it
<michiel_> and if not enough people, at least cash to hire people to do it ;)
<flaccid> its because humans are not intelligient
<Greenery> nvidia is hiring people for linux dept
<flaccid> and there is the money/greed factor
<Greenery> if anyone is interested
<michiel_> sounds interesting Greenery, don't think I would qualify tho
<flaccid> ah so basically they don't have the linux people but need them now or they left heh
<michiel_> anyways, I'll give it another month, nothing 3D or accelerated to be done the coming month anyways. There's always the dualboot option as well
<Greenery> nvidia support are here: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s&forumid=14
<michiel_> thanks for the help so far, see you in a bit when it's working ;)
<flaccid> i had to buy windows to use the 3d accel on the card i bought from you nvidia, thats 500 bux please
<Greenery> ^^
<jhutchins> flaccid: Next time do your research better.
<flaccid> jhutchins: research on what sorry
<jhutchins> Next time look up hardware support before you buy.
<flaccid> jhutchins: i do. i was talking in a different context like putting myself in michiel's shoes
<flaccid> is the extreme i would do because of the situation
<jhutchins> I see so many people who have to have the latest, hottest thing, and the get it, and guess what?  It DOESN'T WORK!
<flaccid> one should not have to research if a driver is available for their card when the company supports the operating system you use
<jhutchins> YOU SPENT 3X WHAT THE CURRENT WORKING TECH COSTS, AND IT DOESN'T WORK!
<flaccid> jhutchins: yeah i don't do that myself personally, but as a consumer in this world it shouldn't be a hassle to buy something
<flaccid> !shouting | jhutchins
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<flaccid> hehe
<jhutchins> flaccid: Sorry, wrong.
<flaccid> you think it should be a hassle to purchase something?
<DarkTan_> i can get in to admin mode on anything
<SudoKing> !caps | Jhutchins
<ubotu> Jhutchins: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<flaccid> DarkTan_: please file a bug
<SudoKing> :)
<jhutchins> I think you should think first, research second, buy third.
<flaccid> jhutchins: thats what i do. all my hardware at home works here on linux, working on bsd is another story altogether..
 * jhutchins looses interest.
<DarkTan_> well i installed gutsy, upgraded, screwed something up, reinstalled, updated, it asked me for my password once, now it doesn't and won't ket me in admin, is there anything i might have done to screw it up?
<flaccid> jhutchins: discussions like these are off-topic
<jembouge> hello there
<flaccid> DarkTan_: i'm not sure, but its a common problem and raising a bug will get attention. i was browsing gutsy bugs and i can't seem to find one on this atm..
<master2> hello
<DarkTan_> ok
<DarkTan_> how do i report it?
<flaccid> !bugs | DarkTan_
<ubotu> DarkTan_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> the kde/kubuntu frontends have a lot of issues still and i wish that would be a priority to fix but i think we need to get more bug reports in
<luan> hey
<luan> hi everybody
<luan> I'm a beginner
<luan> in linux
<flaccid> sweet
<luan> can anyone help me?
<flaccid> sure can
<luan> I want to install java 6
<flaccid> !java | luan
<ubotu> luan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<luan> !java | luan
<flaccid> ubotu won't repeat back an already recalled factoid luan
<luan> thanks
<flaccid> np
<luan> oh
<luan> look
<luan> I've downloaded the .bin
<luan> on the site java(dot)com
<luan> but when I extract it
<luan> it isn't work
<luan> I tried in my user and in root
<luan> but in any never changes
<flaccid> !punctuation | luan
<ubotu> luan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<luan>  !punctuation | luan
<nosrednaekim> luan: read those instructions.... there is an easier way
<flaccid> luan: don't use the one for the java website. follow the above guide. you can install it via a package
<luan> ok
<luan> ohhh
<luan> look this
<luan> the message tells me
<luan> java 6 is already the newe version
<luan> but when I go to the site
<luan> it says to me that I uses java 5
<flaccid> luan: please respond on one line if possible
<jim__> I h8 to ask again being my memory but hoew do you shut off compiz again?
<luan> ok
<nosrednaekim> jim__: run from a ron caommand box,"kwin --replace"
<flaccid> luan: you might need to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-fef9352fb26820bb774df978180c9dd3a60e777b
<nosrednaekim> jim__: *run command
<jim__> yay
<jim__> i got it
<luan> guys
<arrrghhh> so my clipboard is messed up
<arrrghhh> and i don't think it's related to klipper
<luan> what's the diference between beryl and compiz-fusion
<arrrghhh> whenever i go to copy/paste something, i get some capital Y's and two gibbersh characters no matter what i try to copy
<arrrghhh> luan: beryl is no more
<luan> 'cause I don't see very big diferences
<arrrghhh> well
<luan> hmm
<flaccid> luan: different projects and beryl is pretty much deprecated by compiz-fusion
<arrrghhh> that might not be accurate
<luan> I think beryl is good
<luan> hey
<arrrghhh> but google will tell you what is right
<luan> how can I change to compiz-fusion?
<Dr_willis> the codebase of beryl got put int o compiz-fusion. thus it is beryl+ :)
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<david__> hello I'm new
<acee1234> anyone know how to fix a memory leak
 * Dr_willis hands david__  a large coffee.
<luan> hmm
<david__> thanks dr. willis gives dr. willis a handshake
 * Dr_willis hands acee1234  a wad of chewing gum.
<Dr_willis> :)
<acee1234> nothing is running and system is eating 1.9GB of ram in applications
<luan> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> acee1234,  check the output of the 'free' command
<luan> #compiz-fusion
<luan> connect compiz-fusion
<luan> ...
<luan> how can I enter?
<acee1234> 1620448 used
<luan> o.O
<arrrghhh> luan:  /join #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> buffers = ram thats used as disk buffers. and will be freed up when needed.
<luan> thanks again
<luan> I'll sleep.. it's too late here
<luan> Happy New Year to everybody
<acee1234> Dr_willis: 1620448 used
<luan> and Linux in the brain to all
<luan> ^
<luan> ^^
<luan> M$ windows sucks ...
<arrrghhh> so does anyone know why my clipboard would be copying strange characters to the clipboard instead of what i want to copy?
<Dr_willis> acee1234,  so? :)
<Dr_willis> total  1555816    used 1496392   here..
<Dr_willis> with buffers 45340    cached 1054332
<acee1234> Dr_willis: would be nice if the computer didnt stick as bad as this gum any ideas?
<acee1234> Dr_willis: even the microsoft brand doesnt loose flavor this fast
<Dr_willis> acee1234,  linux tends to use as much ram as it wants for disk cache. If you think you have an actual memory leak in a program. then figure out what program is doing the leaking. and file a bug report. You expecting some sort of magical answer?
<acee1234> Dr_willis: your the Doc but it seems i have cancer
<arrrghhh> ŸŸ
<Dr_willis> Youve really not shown much of a problem. or given much info. Even with 'nothing' running - a system thats been up for some time will have a decnt amount of ram used for cache.
<arrrghhh> that's what my clipboard is copying
<arrrghhh> i don't get it
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  how are you pasteing that?
<arrrghhh> ctrl-v
<arrrghhh> or right click, paste
<Dr_willis> arrrghhh,  theres actually 2 clipboards i gues ya can say.. one is on the middle click, the other is the more normal cut/paste type.
<Dr_willis> select some text and middle click. see if that works.
<arrrghhh> yea i knew about that... but that's not really a solution
<arrrghhh> that does still work
<Dr_willis> theres also a way to 'sync' those 2 clipboards. with klipper. Actually You may want to run klipper to see whats geting cut/pasted. Its a handy tool
<Dr_willis> kilpper refers to the middle click buffer as the 'selection'
<arrrghhh> i use klipper
<arrrghhh> and it's getting one line that's right
<arrrghhh> and the line it always wants to paste is the jibberish
<arrrghhh> no matter what i select from klipper
<Dr_willis> thats... weird.
<Dr_willis> :)
<arrrghhh> uh... yea
<arrrghhh> i've seen it happen on xfce
<Dr_willis> the #kde guys might have a idea or 2. I  cant think of anything to try to force it to reset/restart
<arrrghhh> restarting used to fix it, no longer does it.
<acee1234> Dr_willis: my problem is that when linux starts it eats about 300MB i do stuff and close out of the windows and after about 4 hrs its eaten all there is my karamba widget reports that only 473 MB is being used but everything else tells me is all gone accented by program lag as for information if there are system stats screen shots of thing that might be helpful i will produce but i know not which you might need
<arrrghhh> acee1234: look at swappiness, sometimes the system eats more ram for the sake of applications running smoothly.
<arrrghhh> i remember seeing a thread about a guy who upgraded from 2gb to 7gb of ram, and linux promptly ate 6.5 gigs of his ram.  all to applications lol
<sparr> id like to slow a program down to simulate it running on a slower processor.  can that be done reliably?
<arrrghhh> i guess you could renice the process, but that's not really the same
<Dragnslcr> sparr- worst case, I think most virtualization systems let you control how much CPU time a VM gets
<acee1234> arrrghhh: http://pastebin.com/m37e6b9ed
<Dr_willis> acee1234,  i think karamba may be the thing eating ram/leaking it.  memory leaks can be very hard to detect.
<acee1234> <kills karamba
<Dr_willis> if its leaking ram - it may not be unallocateing it even if you close it. that can be a bit problem
<fildo> Dr_willis: i agree in there hard to find out what leaks
<Dr_willis> its also possible it may be a specific karamba applet thats causing the issue..
<fildo> well kill it and find out
<Dr_willis> eliminate things running.. and see if any seem to have an effect, i guess is the way to trouble shoot it.
<acee1234> Dr_willis:  i killed karamba still eatin ram but i dont know if restart is required
<fildo> if u restart, the service will restart and you will head into the same issue
<acee1234> Dr_willis: i dont know how to kill thing properly
<arrrghhh> acee1234: nice pastebin?  that doesn't help me
<Dr_willis> Best way to test would be to reboot,  DONT start karamba, and find some other  ram monitoring tool. I perfer conky. :)
<fildo> acee1234: psaux  .. find the pid .. then sudo kill -9
<acee1234> fildo: i can purge karamba
<fildo> purge as in delete ?
<fildo> !karamba
<ubotu> superkaramba is an application that gives you interactive eye-candy on your desktop. To get themes for it, head over to http://kde-look.org
<acee1234> fildo: yes
<fildo> yeah i didnt know what it was
<fildo> ive never toyed with it before so im useless to u
<acee1234> fildo: "psaux  .. find the pid .. then sudo kill -9"<--what?
<fildo> to kill and application
<acee1234> psaux doesnt do anything
<fildo> in terminal
<acee1234> i typed it
<fildo> do this . ps aux  | grep karamba
<acee1234> 1000     31570  0.0  0.0   2976   768 pts/2    S+   21:44   0:00 grep karamba
<fildo> ok now .  sudo kill -9 1000
<fildo> actually dont
<fildo> its not running
<Dr_willis> :)
<fildo> wtf?
<Dr_willis> karamba has a quit menu item.... unless its hung.. i thought
<acee1234> fildo: i exited via gui
<fildo> thats y its not running then
<fildo> u still having mem leaks
<fildo> ?
<Dr_willis> :)
<acee1234> fildo: what i meant when i said i didnt know how to kill things i meant things that didnt have a convenient close button
<acee1234> yes
<fildo> ok
<acee1234> i still have a huge amout of mem being eatin
<flaccid> !info kubuntu-docs
<ubotu> kubuntu-docs: kubuntu documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 7.10-5 (gutsy), package size 4856 kB, installed size 56384 kB
<fildo> i mis interpreted thinking that u wanted to know on how to kill certain processes or applications
<fildo> aussie aussie aussie !
<fildo> off the topic.. but go the aussies in the cricket
<acee1234> <--is a lost american
<acee1234> is there a reason my swap is always at 0?
<arrrghhh> acee1234: did you listen to me at all?
<acee1234> arrrghhh: i assumed so but perhaps i missed something?
<arrrghhh> uh... swappiness
<arrrghhh> look it up
<acee1234> Dr_willis: conkey reports 25% usage
<Dr_willis> 25% is trivial. :)
<Dr_willis> acee1234,  swap is only used when it really really needs it.
<Dr_willis> Unlike the way MS does it
<fildo> indeed. ms is screwed in the department
<Dr_willis> when a major 'tweak' for windows is to set the swap file at a set size.. and you gain big improvements.. thats scary. :)
<weswh-> trying to mount a firewire drive of mine...i have terminal records indicating that it was sda3 before...but, i just can't remember. how can i find out what is 'active'? figure out how to mount it
<acee1234> 25% is trivial. i understand that 25% is trivial but my ksysguard tells me different and the program lag reflects the lack of ram or some other unknown
<Dr_willis> I cant recall ever seeing programs 'lag' due to high ram ussage
<Dr_willis> and if they are lagging now.. its not due to ram ussage.
<acee1234> Dr_willis: other possible debug?
<Dr_willis> ksysguard is giving me some totally bogus #'s here.
<Dr_willis> my memory is like  1.2546E+10
<Dr_willis> thats.. odddd.
<acee1234> Dr_willis: ok so ksysguard is bogus
<Dr_willis> the statys bar of ksysguard seems correct.
<weswh-> is there a command that will tell me what is active on my system device wise?
<acee1234> Dr_willis: what laggs programs then
<weswh-> even if it isn't mounted?
<acee1234> Dr_willis: my hd isnt churning
<Dr_willis> weswh-,  i often use 'sudo fdisk -l'
<weswh-> ah...there we go
<weswh-> now, this is an HFS (mac system drive from before)...I've mounted it successfully in the past. It's saying doesn't cointain a valid partition table though
<weswh-> doesn't sound good...hope nothing happened to this disk
<acee1234> im restarting x to see if it effects anything
<dasKreech> AmyRose_laptop: ! :)
<Hobbsee> hum.  why does it go silent when i enter?
<Alonea> will the kubuntu disk reformat my hard drive if windows can't?
<AmyRose_laptop> Is it so bad to use a laptop here? =P
<stdin> because we fear the stick :)
<dasKreech> !hobbsee
<ubotu> I phear the stick so shhhhh
<dasKreech> You asked
<AmyRose> Hobbsee: You scare us =P
<Hobbsee> oh dear :P
<dasKreech> She's not real!
<acee1234> dr_willis: restaring x didnt do anything. how do i get the system to boot without starting from previous session's open windows etc
<dasKreech> She can't hurt us if she's not real!
<AmyRose> Neither am I. I'm just a pink hedgehog in a series of video games
<Alonea> hey dasKreech
<dasKreech> Hey Alonea  :)
<dasKreech> Alonea: it kan't ?
<dasKreech> AmyRose: But we dont' Phear you :-P
 * AmyRose strangles dasKreech with a mouse kable
<Dr_willis> acee1234,  kde has a sessions menu/setting somewhere. you can set it to use a default/empty session
<Alonea> dasKreech: nope. its odd. Windows ends up going wonky after about every 2 weeks to 2 months. I thought it was the hdd, so I got a new one, reinstalled windows on it, and now its doing the same thing the old hdd did.
 * dasKreech laughs maniacally at the pink one in his head
<dasKreech> Alonea: It's your cable
<Alonea> dasKreech: yet my linux system has no failure of any sort. I am wondering if I got a bad version of windows from hp.
<dasKreech> Alonea: got crimpped is my guess and is dropping bits
<Alonea> dasKreech: cable? its a laptop and I tried switching ports.
<dasKreech> Alonea: My computer did the same thing Windows couldn't boot Throw nasty errors told me the hard drive that it was on didn't exist
<dasKreech> switched hard drives did the same thing
<dasKreech>  Linux was fine unless I was copying a multigig file
<dasKreech> Swapped out the cable everything went back to good
<Alonea> dasKreech: well, its not that bad yet. i just cant format or defrag it. my computer goes for a while and then just shuts off or if in windows, blue screen.
 * AmyRose is glad she doesn't have to defrag with Linux =3
<dasKreech> Alonea: laptop eh?
<acee1234> Dr_willis: ok restarting with empty session brb
<Alonea> dasKreech: I would have no clue how to replace both cables in a laptop.
<dasKreech> how loud does the fan get?
<dasKreech> I find I have to put my laptop hanging off a table edge or somethign when doing long period hard drive work or it overheats
<Alonea> dasKreech: not very. and its not overheating or anything (I would feel it...). It sounds normal to me.
<dasKreech>  the fans try but if they have restricted airflow they eventually just tell the BIOS to shut down
<Alonea> dasKreech: and it pretty much fails within 10 minutes or less.
<dasKreech> Yeah 10 minutes or less for me too
<Alonea> dasKreech: hmm..and the compy doesn't even feel warm.
<foibles> hi there
<dasKreech> AmyRose: Of course not. You don't exist! :)
<foibles> how do you reset the kde wallet password?
<dasKreech> with the command piKpoKet
<Alonea> dasKreech: i do have an external lap fan thingie I can hook up to the usb. I just don't know if its over heating or not.
<weswh-> I am doing a cp from a mounted drive to my system drive...is there any way to see if the transfer is in progress? or if it is hung or something...i entered the command and it is just sitting there
<dasKreech> Alonea: Where is the fan blowout?
<dasKreech> under the laptop or to the back ?
<Alonea> dasKreech: bottom and very back.
<stdin> weswh-: nope, cp has no progress info
<weswh-> it did copy a directory to my system drive...but, trying properties etc. to see if it is increasing in size, isn't getting me anywhere
<dasKreech> foibles: probably in the kwallet dir. dunno
<AmyRose> dasKreech: Your name gives me a headache :-P
<dasKreech> Alonea: how much along the bottom all to one side or along the entire back ?
<dasKreech> AmyRose: Ha ha :)
<dasKreech> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=huXORnAtDig
<dasKreech> AmyRose: ^^^
<Alonea> dasKreech: about 3 inches long on left side.
<stdin> !ot  | dasKreech
<ubotu> dasKreech: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<dasKreech> stdin: Where?
<stdin> dasKreech: what do you mean "Where?"
<AmyRose> Yeah, dasKreech, you have to take it to #kubuntu-offtopic
<acee1234> how do i get rid of adept notifier green dot?
<dasKreech> AmyRose: Neernerr
<stdin> acee1234: right click it and quit it
<functionofxy> will kde 4.0 packages be opt-in or opt-out for 7.10? will they be offered in the main repo at all?
<functionofxy> or will we have to wait for 8.04?
<flaccid> !kde4 | functionofxy
<ubotu> functionofxy: kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<functionofxy> i understand that
<functionofxy> thanks
<functionofxy> but will it be dumped into the 7.10 repos?
<stdin> functionofxy: they'll probably be an option in 8.04, but 8.10 should have it by default
<functionofxy> =[
<functionofxy> so long to wait....
<acee1234>  stdin: doesnt work
<stdin> there are packages in the 7.10 repos now
<stdin> acee1234: what happens?
<functionofxy> will we be getting kde4 packages the same way we got kde4rc2?
<flaccid> functionofxy: thats what i was told, but nto sure
<acee1234> stdin:  nothing
<stdin> acee1234: what did you try?
<acee1234> stdin:  hitting the "x" right-click/exit
<stdin> functionofxy: they'll probably be in the PPA before they hit the repos, but that's because getting it in to the main repos is a long process
<stdin> acee1234: and it didn't close then?
<acee1234> stdin: npo
<acee1234> stdin: no
<stdin> acee1234: try "killall adept_notifier" from the run dialog
<weswh-> do i need to "empty" my trash? i remember back in like edgey or something i had a trash icon...but i haven't seen one in ages.
<acee1234> stdin: bingo
<stdin> weswh-: you only need to empty it if you want to actually delete the stuff in it
<stdin> trash:/ from konqueror/dolphin
<weswh-> cool...
<mrtimbo> Why does it keep saying that the flash plugin is broke
<mrtimbo> Well when i join the #Kubuntu channel?
<stdin> because that's the information that's in the topic
<fannagoganna> what appears to be the problem?
<mrtimbo> but I installed it yesterday and it was fine
<flaccid> !flash > fildo
<m1k3> I need help, how do I change the apt-get to install from the internet and not the cd?
<flaccid> m1k3: enable repos in adept
<flaccid> !adept | m1k3
<ubotu> m1k3: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<weswh-> i am in trash:/
<weswh-> how do i actually delete everything?
<weswh-> select it all and hit delete again?
<jes2> hi... I have permission problems with rails on kubuntu; everything seemed Ok till I went to my railsapp directory & tried "rails test"... get permission denied
<jes2> I don't think I should have to use sudo to do things like this...right?
<sigma_123> konqueror
<hdevalence> I can't get gmail's smtp to work in kontact
<sigma_123> make sure u set up the ssl properly. gmail is very picky with ports
<hdevalence> sigma_123: i found if you do 'send mail via>account@gmail.com' it works
<hdevalence> sigma_123: but not 'send mail'
<sigma_123> i think u need to set the gmail account as the default one. im sure i had that problem as well
<sigma_123> otherwise it wont know which one to use
<acee1234> how do i kill system beep on backspace? i already turend off the system bell and all sounds via settings
<flaccid> is this in konsole acee1234?
<acee1234> flaccid: no
<flaccid> where is it doing it then
<Hobbsee> acee1234: add "blacklist pcspkr" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Hobbsee> probably modprobe -r pcspkr for now - that will only take effect when you reboot
<tomahasamoot> Is there an error console for kubuntu?
<acee1234> flaccid: pidgin
<tomahasamoot> I'd like to get all messeges that I'm missing
<flaccid> is it pc speaker or sound card?
<Hobbsee> by system beep, i'ts probably the former
<acee1234> flaccid: not speaker
<flaccid> i don't know ask the pidgin people. if its disable in kde then yeah. pidgin is gnome/gtk app
<acee1234> flaccid: will do thanks though
<flaccid> np
<tomahasamoot> What happens to all the messages that go to std-error when an app is launched via the K menue, rather than with a terminal? I want to see those messages, but I don't want to launch all my apps with a terminal
<flaccid> tomahasamoot: not sure maybe /dev/null . why do you not want to launch in konsole ?
<tomahasamoot> flaccid: I'm thinking of something for general use, more like an applet.  I've seen these things before in other window managers
<tomahasamoot> they catch all of standard error
<tomahasamoot> ... Ksysgaurd?
<flaccid> um i don't know hey. launching from konsole in theory is the same. if its not called from that then yeah i guess you need to know kde
<flaccid> um im not sure if ksysguard can do it
<tomahasamoot> thanks
<yao_ziyuan> how do i set the screen resolution BEFORE user login?
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: you can't in any easy way
<eljefe> When I hit [Back] in Konqueror, it always deposits me near the bottom of my folder, rather than at the top or (ideally) where I used to be.  I s there any way to fix this?
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: ...
<flaccid> eljefe: i think if you goto keyboard shortcuts from the menu
<yao_ziyuan> yao_ziyuan: i found my question ambiguous
<eljefe> keyboard shortcuts?
<yao_ziyuan> yao_ziyuan: what i mean is: each user can have his own screen resolution after logging into his account,
<flaccid> yeah check its config for the backspace button or the action you require
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: thats right they change in system settings yeah
<yao_ziyuan> but what about the screen resolution used in the login screeN?
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: thats the one in xorg.conf
<eljefe> what i mean to say is, if i am in konqueror and i open a new folder from the 2000 folders and this one starts with "F"; then from that new folder I go back to the 2000 folders, and rather than being in the "F" section, i am at the "Z" section...
<flaccid> eljefe: oh im not sure. you could ask in #kde i guess
<eljefe> k thanks
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: thanks
<flaccid> sorry wish i knew or someone else here
<thanhcong> aaaa
<K`zan> Can someone tell me where the downloaded packages are stored, I got a problem with vmware and would like to clean that out so I get a good start again.
<emilsedgh> K`zan: /var/cache/apt/archives
<K`zan> emilsedgh: Thank you sir!
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: but is there a gui that can help me configure xorg.conf?
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: you could do kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf and do it manually or do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select desired resolution, pressing enter on the others
<flaccid> because i think if you edit it as user it changes user resolution
<flaccid> somebody correct me on that please
<unix_infidel> you guys should really think about aliasing xorgconfig to dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<unix_infidel> and by "you guys" i mean the project.
<flaccid> whats xorgconfig
<unix_infidel> flaccid: http://www.linuxmanpages.com/man1/xorgconfig.1x.php
<unix_infidel> it's deprecated, but used to be included in the xorg distribution for ubuntu iirc.
<flaccid> how do i get it
<flaccid> then why was it deprecated and why should it come back and what will it solve?
<unix_infidel> flaccid: i mis used the word deprecated.
<unix_infidel> it's not a part of the xorg distribution in many linux distributions.
<unix_infidel> but for completeness, aliasing the binary function to the distribution specific funtion using dpkg-reconfigure makes sense.
<flaccid> why
<flaccid> whats the dif
<unix_infidel> one is a script that generates an xorg.conf the other is a package manager that configures its own conf files.
<snarkster> hi guys im trying to get frostwire to work but it keeps telling me that i need to update my java, so i installed jre 1.5 but it still says that I need to install jre 1.5.. do i need to make symlinks or somehting
<flaccid> unix_infidel: whats the advantage with xorgconfig, why do we need it
<unix_infidel> flaccid: it's one line in .bashrc
<unix_infidel> the advantage is ensuring functional compatibility with previous practices.
<snarkster> doesnt xorgconfig allow you to configure X???
<unix_infidel> if xorgconfig was deprecated then it would be a different matter. I never saw a reason for REMOVAL of xorgconfig from xorg in the release notes.
<unix_infidel> snarkster: yes, it's not included in the ubuntu xorg distribution iirc.
<flaccid> i still dont see what it is going to do. previous practtices?
<unix_infidel> sure, why not.
<yao_ziyuan> i had a frustrating experience when i first installed 7.10
<unix_infidel> yao_ziyuan: ditto.
<unix_infidel> Linux installation and management is a frustrating ordeal.
<yao_ziyuan> i accepted all upgrades as suggested by adept notifier
<snarkster> Well I usually write my own org.conf files anyway
<unix_infidel> but when it's functional it's a dream.
<yao_ziyuan> then the system got broken
<yao_ziyuan> lesson 101: never, never accept updates...
<yao_ziyuan> *ever
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: where did you learn that?
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: from failure
<flaccid> do you know exactly what caused the problem, yao_ziyuan?
<yao_ziyuan> the error is that libc6, and many things depending on it, such as adept-manager, ..., all got broken
<yao_ziyuan> since then i can't update anything
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: whats the error you get when you go to update something now?
<yao_ziyuan> just download a fresh 7.10 into your vm machine and accept all upgrades and see
<flaccid> i've already done that quite a few times recently without a problem actually on dif machines
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: something about the incompatibility of the updated libc6 and other core things
<flaccid> show us the error, we'll loook the the solution/problem
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: have you tried it in VMware?
<yao_ziyuan> i did it in VMware 5 in windows xp sp2
<flaccid> i did one in vmware recently yes, not sure which version but it worked
<yao_ziyuan> if i update anything in adept manager,
<flaccid> but still, we don't know the specific problem, but the specific error will help..
<yao_ziyuan> the file download would be fine,
<yao_ziyuan> but when the downloaded packages are being installed,
<yao_ziyuan> .
<yao_ziyuan> i'm reluctant to risk again,
<yao_ziyuan> but does vmware's "Snapshot" feature guarantee a good rollback?
<flaccid> basically, when you get an error, you google it and search the wiki/forums and seek help here. its better than just giving up
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: i don't know about vmware
<yao_ziyuan> a snapshot is something like windows xp's system restoration point
<Dr_willis> vmware does  a snapshot in a even more 'snappshotty way' I  guess ya can say
<Dr_willis> it does a snap of ram/hd/other things..   i belive. restores to the instant it was taken
<fildo> ok
<fildo> ur right Dr_willis
<K`zan> I think I have something hosed in this install, is there someway, short of reinstall, to check and rebuild?
<Dr_willis> define 'hosed this install' :)
<flaccid> get out the dryer and turn off the computer first
<yao_ziyuan> i'm redoing it
<Dr_willis> well night all.
<yao_ziyuan> i'm in a freshly installed kbuntu 7.10
<yao_ziyuan> first i hit Fetch Updates
<yao_ziyuan> then there are two options enabled:
<yao_ziyuan> Full Upgrade and Version Upgrade
<yao_ziyuan> Version Upgrade will upgrade me to "7.10"
<yao_ziyuan> so it makes no sense
<yao_ziyuan> now i hit Full Upgrade
<yao_ziyuan> and Apply Changes
<flaccid> ah i think someone else had this, its a bug. you should do sudo apt-get update from konsole first or do it all from konsole.
<yao_ziyuan> ?
<yao_ziyuan> you mean Version Upgrade has a bug or Full Upgrade has a bug?
<flaccid> im not sure of the exact details, but adept was doing similar behaviour to this and i don't think it mattered which option
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: goto konsole and sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade after closing adept
<yao_ziyuan> so you already know what the problem is and don't need my further reproducing the bug?
<flaccid> once the upgrade is done, open adept_update again and see what is left
<flaccid> (if any)
<neville> Hey, is it possible to modify and add items to the system menu part of the task bar?
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: i would still submit the bug on launchpad but if it cross-referencing an existing bug that is the same, just cancel the report
<K`zan> flaccid: Will that correct something that is screwed up?!?
<flaccid> neville: in kde menu editor . right click kmenu
<flaccid> K`zan: it did with two other people in here
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: you mean you know why libc6 and many other things get broken after a full upgrade now?
<K`zan> flaccid: OK, I'll give it a go and see if vmware will install and work after that.  Thanks VERY much!
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: no i do not. im talking about the adept behaviour, and you have not given the actual error yet, so i can not look it up
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<fildo> lol
<yao_ziyuan> i'll let it Full Upgrade and show you the error
<flaccid> K`zan: sorry what were you talking about?
<neville> Okay, thanks
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: it might be a good idea to avoid the bug if it is a bug by doing it in konsole as suggested
<K`zan> Oy:
<K`zan> apt-get update
<K`zan> erov: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<K`zan> Time to reinstall methinketh :-/.
<K`zan> Ah, perhaps not.
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: so you're suggesting that going with konsole will be bug-free and you don't want to know the gui-style full upgrade problem any more?
<flaccid> K`zan: do sudo mkdir -p /var/cache/apt/archives/partial
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: your choice you can do both. if its vmare image i guess its not a production system
<K`zan> flaccid: Did that without the -p, will it make a difference?
<flaccid> K`zan: if the parent dirs are not existing yes
<K`zan> Seems it wants to reload the kernel, should be interesting :-)
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: no i downloaded the official 7.10 iso file and installed it in vmware as a virtual machine
<K`zan> parent did exist :-)!
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: yes what im saying is that you can easily copy backup the image, production system maybe you don't want to break.
<flaccid> sweet
<yurimxpxman> are there any good pinball games for the tty?
<flaccid> !find pinball
<ubotu> Found: pinball, pinball-data, pinball-dev
<yao_ziyuan> ok i'll cancel reproducing that Full Upgrade bug now
<fildo> !ganes > yurimxpxman
<fildo> !games > yurimxpxman
<flaccid> not sure
<yao_ziyuan> pinball? sounds interesting
<mrdigital> im having trouble with nvidia
<mrdigital> i installed the driver
<mrdigital> now i get errors
<flaccid> pastebin the errors please mrdigital
<K`zan> OK, now to see if vmware will install and have the network function...
<K`zan> Gonna reboot first... bbiab
<mrdigital> flaccid: any ideas?
<flaccid> [17:34] <flaccid> pastebin the errors please mrdigital
<flaccid> can't read minds or your computer remotely sorry
<fildo> lol
<mrdigital> ok
<mrdigital> which pastebin is allowed here
<fildo> any :)
<fildo> i would assume
<se7en__> !pb
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mrdigital> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50472/
<flaccid> mrdigital: did you google the error?
<K`zan> Guess something got hosed with the kernel since it wanted to re-install it on the upgrade.
<flaccid> mrdigital: what does lspci | grep -i vga return?
<stacey> how do i clear my logs ve run out of diskspace?
<mrdigital> vga compatible controller nvidia corp unknown device 0421 rev a1
<flaccid> stacey: you don't really do that, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280701
<flaccid> mrdigital: new 8800 or something?
<mrdigital> 8500Gt
<flaccid> oh not good :(
<mrdigital> why not good?
<flaccid> nvidia only got beta driver for it at this stage which has an overflow bug
<mrdigital> lets try it out
<mrdigital> how do i do it?
<flaccid> have to use the vesa driver with no 3d accel until they release it
<mrdigital> lets do beta
<flaccid> !nvidia | mrdigital
<ubotu> mrdigital: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<flaccid> i might detail it on there, but its 3rd party and i've never actually done it myself
<yao_ziyuan> what a rush! vmware was not responding but also wasn't frozen while restoring that snapshot... i thought it's dead... after reading some web pages... it woke up again
<flaccid> i guess you get the driver from nvidia's website
<flaccid> ok cool yao_ziyuan
<mrdigital> how do i fix the xserver
<flaccid> mrdigital: do sudo dpkg-reconfigure and select vesa
<stacey> flaccid: why wouldnt i ive never read a log and they must be takng up some space unless they trim themselves?
<flaccid> then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm to restart X/kdm
<mrdigital> when i do that it says specift a package to reconfigure
<flaccid> stacey: correct, thats what logrotate does
<flaccid> sorry sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<stacey> ahh and ths is done by default? or do i have to set it up?
<mrdigital> flaccid: not installed
<flaccid> brb
<se7en__> mrdigital: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mrdigital> says not installed
<mrdigital> xserver.org is not installed
<ardchoille> mrdigital: "-" not "."
<mrdigital> same thing
<mrdigital> lol
<mrdigital> not installe
<mrdigital> d
<ardchoille> mrdigital: What is the output of lsb_release -a | grep -i release
<fildo> wtf?
<mrdigital> no lsob modules are available release 7.04
<mrdigital> lsb
<fildo> haha
<mrdigital> ??
<yao_ziyuan> how do i hide a program's button on taskbar?
<ardchoille> mrdigital: Then "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" should work for you, try it again making sure you made no typo's
<yao_ziyuan> i don't want my VMware Toolbox's application button to show on taskbar
<mrdigital> oops
<ardchoille> !wtf | fildo
<ubotu> fildo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrdigital> yay kde
<K`zan> Looks like the vmware networking is still hosed, sigh.
<K`zan> rebooting, bbiab
<mrdigital> do i need nvidia-glx-new?
<mrdigital> what else do i need?
<ardchoille> mrdigital: You should look up your vid card and see which driver is recommended.
<mrdigital> nvidia 8500gt
<ardchoille> mrdigital: I don't see that card listed at all, so I am assuming the nvidia-glx-new driver
<K`zan> Nope, sigh, vmware networking is flat not working and I am flat out of ideas :-(.
<keekles> hi there, im using kubuntu, and for some reason it wont play my dvd movies
<keekles> i install libdvdcss but its still not working
<keekles> what else would i need?
<ardchoille> keekles: What is the exact error? Use pastebin if it is more than three lines
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<keekles> ardchoille, http://nopaste.info/84c752f631.html
<keekles> thats the output i get for vlc
<ardchoille> keekles: I don't know much about vlc but lines 35 and 36 seem to have some info.
<mrdigital> whre can i get the libc devel packages
<ardchoille> Hopefully someone who knows vlc better than I do will be able tohelp
<keekles> ardchoille, what player would you suggest i use
<ardchoille> keekles: I use xine and mplayer.. and never had a problem between those, but this may be a problem with the dvd disk you have.
<keekles> ardchoille, i see
<unix_infidel> keekles: you're having problems playing a dvd?
<keekles> unix_infidel, yeah
<unix_infidel> vlc should work just fine.
<ardchoille> unix_infidel: Here's his errors: http://nopaste.info/84c752f631.html
<keekles> let me test another dvd
<keekles> oh wait
<keekles> yeah it was the dvd
<snarkster> solved my java prblem by removeing gij
<keekles> i just flipped it over to widescreen to test the otherside (dual layer) and it worked
<snarkster> now frost wire is working
<ardchoille> keekles: That's good to hear :)
<keekles> ardchoille, unix_infidel : thanks for the help though
<flaccid> sorry about the typo mrdigital i had a phone call, did you go alrgith?
<ardchoille> keekles: yw
<flaccid> i mean alright.
<flaccid> mrdigital: as i advised they have not released the driver in production yet. there is only beta for your card.
<mrdigital> this isnt beta1
<mrdigital> dec 24th 2007
<mrdigital> came out
<flaccid> mrdigital: is it working?
<flaccid> with your card i mean, because it hasn't for 3 other people
<mrdigital> no
<mrdigital> i get unknown nvidia
<flaccid> yeah, so as i advised only the beta works or vesa.
<mrdigital> no
<mrdigital> i did nvidia-glx-new
<flaccid> no?
<mrdigital> this woked before!
<flaccid> so it does work?
<mrdigital> how can i install libc headers
<flaccid> what is the change in variables from what you had before is it the exist same installation and package state and configuration
<flaccid> exist=exact
<mrdigital> njo
<flaccid> no what?
<mrdigital> from 7.10 to 7.04 clean wipeout
<flaccid> wtf
<flaccid> sorry what does that mean
<mrdigital> idk
<mrdigital> i downgraded?
<flaccid> via apt?
<mrdigital> wiped out the entire hdd
<unix_infidel> format.
<mrdigital> no from the installation CD
<flaccid> so basically you are saying feisty install..
<mrdigital> yes
<flaccid> dif version of nvidia-glx-new between releases
<fildo> indeed there are flaccid ;) i agree
<flaccid> im checking
<flaccid> yep quite dif kernel and driver version wise respectively
<flaccid> so i guess that means it hasn't worked before
<flaccid> downgrading is not going to help a card that needs a driver or is recent
<mkquist> hey all...  Does gstreamer work in gibbon?
<mrdigital> its dong the same exact thing before
<flaccid> yeah i would expect it to. it won't work on feisty.
<unix_infidel> are there any tools in the repos to decrypt a pdf?
<mrdigital> how did i get it
<flaccid> how did you get what?
<mrdigital> when i booted 7.04 before it sayd the nvidia logo
<unix_infidel> or bypass password protection.
<mrdigital> isnt thst wjhat supposed ot happen?
<mrdigital> i remember i had to do somrthing
<flaccid> right so it did work, you probably have a the wrong packages installed or config
<flaccid> mrdigital: pastebin dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia; lsb_release -a; uname -r; cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf; cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<flaccid> mrdigital: plus dpkg -l | grep linux-resticted-
<flaccid> this will see where the problem is at least
<mrdigital> now i have
<mrdigital> failed to initi nvidia kernel module
<flaccid> yep sounds like you have the wrong kernel loaded or packages installed. the above commands will show the problem
<Olde> what's the usual path for java in konqueror, or is there one?
<adamonline45> Is there a flaccid in the house?
<flaccid> yeah
<fildo> fo sure
<mrdigital> ok i cant pastebin any of this
<mrdigital> so what do u wanna know
<flaccid> mrdigital: why
<fildo> when it comes to kubuntu problems his ur man
<mrdigital> im not typing all this stuff into pastebin
<flaccid> mrdigital: i want to analyse it
<Olde> what's the usual path for java in konqueror, or is there one?
<fildo> copy paste
<flaccid> copy and paste
<mrdigital> cant copy n paste
<K`zan> Found the problem!
<mkquist> anyone know if gstreamer has problems in gibbon?
<K`zan> VMWare was binding to an unused ethernet card :).
<flaccid> right if you don't want to go into X with vesa driver, then the ones to see are the dpkg commands and uname -r
<mrdigital> ok
<flaccid> the kernel version must match with all you see
<mrdigital> Error: nvidia driver version mismatch to nvidia kernel module
<flaccid> yes this is what we are checking
<flaccid> the kernel mismatch
<mrdigital> to see where it mismatched?
<flaccid> yes the version mismatch i would assume
<mrdigital> where do i see it?
<snarkster> what is the name of proggy that will allow you to put any application in the systray?
<flaccid> mrdigital: as advised: dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia; lsb_release -a; uname -r; dpkg -l | grep linux-resticted-
<flaccid> !info alltray | snarkster
<ubotu> snarkster: alltray: Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1 (gutsy), package size 57 kB, installed size 224 kB
<snarkster> thank you flaccid
<flaccid> np
<mrdigital> holdon
<flaccid> you have understand that stuff but, thats kind of why i need to look
<ardchoille> snarkster: there's ksystraycmd which you probably alreadyhave
<mrdigital> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrdigital> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<mrdigital> it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50478
<mrdigital> i see it
<flaccid> mrdigital: sorry need uname -r
<snarkster> !ksystraycmd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksystraycmd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrdigital> flaccid do u see it tho
<mrdigital> i have 2 versions installed
<snarkster> i have no idea what ksystraycmd
<flaccid> yes which will not co-exist
<flaccid> snarkster: alltray is easier
<flaccid> mrdigital: but one is only runtime config that needs purge, so lets see kernel version
<ardchoille> snarkster: ksystraycmd konqueror
<flaccid> mrdigital: i also need dpkg -l | grep linux-restricted-
<flaccid> i got a command nearly ready to try
<mrdigital> lets try it
<flaccid> its not ready until i can see those other two command outputs
<mrdigital> how about i do a fresh install of kubuntu?
<snarkster> how about you?
<flaccid> why would you waste time when a solution could be around the corner
<flaccid> you would be wasting my time as well
<snarkster> :)
<mrdigital> can i just try the command
<flaccid> no, don't be lazy mrdigital
<snarkster> will support for kde3 be dropped when kde4 comes out?
<ardchoille> snarkster: Very doubtful that kde3 support would be dropped so soon
<flaccid> mrdigital: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx nvidia-flx-new nvidia-kernel-common; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx-common
<mrdigital> flaccid
<mrdigital> uname not known
<flaccid> mrdigital: if your restricted module packages are wrong or kernel version don't expect it to work.
<mrdigital> uname command not found
<snarkster> ardchoille:  this is true.. just wondering
<flaccid> mrdigital: weird. try /usr/bin uname -r
<flaccid> mrdigital: sounds like you have stuffed up your path or something..
<snarkster> hmm check his path
<mrdigital> no such file or directoru
<flaccid> are you serious
<mrdigital> yes
<flaccid> mrdigital: what does which uname return?
<flaccid> !find uname
<mrdigital> linux
<ubotu> File uname found in bobot++, coreutils, epic4-help, inn, klibc-utils (and 3 others)
<mrdigital> ./bin/uname
<mrdigital> ok got it
<flaccid> its just /bin/uname -r
<flaccid> oops /usr/bin/uname -r
<snarkster> my uname works without the need for the path :)
<mrdigital> what was the last one
<ardchoille> flaccid: "which uname" returns "/bin/uname" on my Gutsy system, fyi
<mrdigital> nvidia-risrected?
<flaccid> yeah thats how it should be as per $PATH
<mrdigital> flaccid: i have /bin/uname
<flaccid> oh yeah i do to
<flaccid> blonde moment
<snarkster> :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<se7en_> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is an x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubunut.com/community/VirtualBox
<flaccid> just nee to check the restricted-modules package(s) match the kernel version, it not you might need to reinstall them as well if the advised command does not (but i think it dos via deps)
<adamonline45> Oh hi Flaccid, I missed your reply... You helped me get DHCP up on my xubuntu machine night before last... I have a problem where two of my machines keep resetting their IPs even though they're defined as static in /etc/network/interfaces...  It sucks cuz they're my webserver and my Counter-Strike server... Any ideas as to how to stop this?
<se7en_> somebody know how to fix this
<se7en_> VirtualBox kernel driver cannot be opened.
<mrdigital> it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50479
<flaccid> adamonline45: yeah as i advised before you don't run dhclient on the server. kill those processes and restart networking. if the /etc/network/intefaces is set to static it will use that and the dhclient wont' be sleeping anymore
<flaccid> as in kill dhclient processes on the server then restart networking to get back to static ip
<vinayak> i have a doubt
<mrdigital> any ideas flaccid?
<vinayak> divx doesnt work
<vinayak> for me
 * flaccid waits for it to load
<vinayak> i have installed all the required codecs
<snarkster> ok good night
<sparr> gnome's nm-applet can connect to my work vpn just fine.  kvpnc says it connects (after i configured the connection in nm-applet), but really just kills my network connectivity.  help?
<flaccid> mrdigital: i think thats ok, do the suggest big long command, make sure it doesn't error or i have a synax mistake then when the packages are reinstalled reboot after that and see
<vinayak> am able to hear the sound
<flaccid> make sure nvidia driver is still selected in xorg.conf as well
<mrdigital> do the apt-get command?
<vinayak> hey can anyone help with DIVX
<flaccid> mrdigital: sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx nvidia-flx-new nvidia-kernel-common; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx-common
<flaccid> !codecs | vinayak
<ubotu> vinayak: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vinayak> at flaccid
<vinayak> i have installed all the restricted codecs
<adamonline45> flaccid: I don't see a dhclient process; and that's what I do is restart networking (I've done force-reload, too), and it keeps happening.. :(  I checked init.d for any kind of dhclient or dhcp load script, but didn't see any...
<vinayak> am pretty decent at linux..
<vinayak> but still i dont find video working
<vinayak> it worked couple of days back but when i restart , it plays only sound and no video is up
<vinayak> any ideas?
<vinayak> this has happened couple of times
<mrdigital> flaccid: it wont remove em
<vinayak> suddenly it works
<mrdigital> it says not installed
<mrdigital> and why does it wann ainstall
<mrdigital> when i did a remove?
<vinayak> and after a reboot, it doesnt
<adamonline45> flaccid: Er, wait, I did killall dhclient, and got no errors reported, so I guess it's killed... How do I stop it from loading?
<flaccid> mrdigital: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-glx; sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-glx-common
<adamonline45> flaccid: Er, after a reboot*
<mrdigital> oh
<mrdigital> lol
<mrdigital> ur falt
<flaccid> adamonline45: err if you have only set it in static in /etc/network/interfaces it won't load on boot. remember how you manually ran dhclient..
<flaccid> mrdigital: well technically no but yeah
<adamonline45> flaccid: Oh yeah, I do... Hmm, alright.  I'll see how this goes 8)
<flaccid> adamonline45: remember the command dhclient is the dhcp client so it will change your network interface regardless of config
<mrdigital> canot find package nvidia-glx-common
<flaccid> let me check for feisty mrdigital
<flaccid> oh my bad
<flaccid> mrdigital: sudo dpkg --purge nvidia-glx; sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common
<flaccid> its too hot here sorry
<Arv3n> Hello!
<flaccid> mrdigital: just do sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new nvidia-kernel-common if the others were removed
<Arv3n> Can anyone help? I get this error when running ./buildset: No convert found in path.
<adamonline45> flaccid: Alright.  Well, I'm almost certain I only started dhclient on one of the two; and a 'killall dhclient' on the second machine says no process was killed...  However, its IP 'renews' every day still...  Do you have any thoughts on that?  I'm sorry, I see you're busy; this just sucks tho 8) heheh...
<Arv3n> Googling = no help.
<mrdigital> flaccid: error installin
<mrdigital> holdon'
<Arv3n> Anybody?
<mrdigital> ok i fixed it now what?
<mrdigital> reboot
<elf_> can someone please explain to these newbie what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?  I have ubuntu studio and Iḿ using KDE, am I using kubuntu then?
<flaccid> adamonline45: just keep in mind that people can have access to knetworkmanager and do user network as well. but if you have /etc/network/intefaces set to static and are NOT ever calling dhclient from command line because they are servers, it should not do it!
<flaccid> elf_: they have a different desktop environment and default packages. ubuntu is gnome, kubuntu is kde
<elf_> how do you change your nick???
<elf_> !nickname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nickname - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arv3n> ./nick
<adamonline45> flaccid: Alright, I'll give it a reboot and see what happens... thank you, again :)
<flaccid> /nick newnick
<flaccid> adamonline45: np
<elf_> did it work?
<flaccid> ill bbs
<Arv3n> fuck.
<Arv3n> nobody knows this.
<mixed> whoa
<Arv3n> no wonder linux isnt getting anywhere.
<Jucato> !language | Arv3n
<ubotu> Arv3n: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Arv3n> sorry, im frustrated.
<flaccid> Arv3n: did you google that error yet
<Arv3n> all i want to do is install an icon theme.
<Arv3n> i get: converting to islam
<Arv3n> when i search google
<Arv3n> it jsut says convert not found, THATS IT.
<LimCore> lol
<Jucato> Arv3n: what icon theme would that be?
<Arv3n> leopard one.
<Arv3n> off kde-look.org
<Jucato> link please?
<flaccid> hmm sorry not familiar with whatever buildset is, maybe someone is. i'll bbs cia0
<Arv3n> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Leopard-Style?content=71732
<mixed> flaccid, in that case I have 2 versions of ubunto on my machine then?  im using ubuntu studio with KDE
<flaccid> mixed: i don't know what you are talking about sorry.
<Jucato> pftt.. silly icon themes requiring scripts to install...
<flaccid> Arv3n: do you have build-essential installed
<Jucato> !find imagemagick
<ubotu> Found: imagemagick, graphicsmagick-imagemagick-compat
<Arv3n> let me check.
<Jucato> flaccid: no need for that
<Jucato> Arv3n: install imagemagick
<flaccid> sorry my bad
<mixed> Arven, what are you trying to do???
<flaccid> Jucato: whats buildset?
<NickPresta> Arv3n, don't blame linux because a user contributed icon pack is difficult to install. :)
<Jucato> (which should install convert)
<Arv3n> NickPresta, I sure as hell can.
<Jucato> flaccid: it's the icon theme's script to build the icon theme
<Arv3n> Linux = community
<Arv3n> Without the community, linux is nothing.
<Jucato> Arv3n: 1 person != community
<Arv3n> the person is in the community though.
<mixed> LoL
<flaccid> Jucato: how did you know it needs imagemagick?
<Arv3n> and im sure hes not the only one doing it. :)
<Jucato> flaccid: "convert" is from imagemagick
<flaccid> Jucato: the binary?
<Daisuke-Ido> yes, and serial killers are in public i'm sure, that doesn't make the entire human race evil.
<Arv3n> it dosent matter.
<NickPresta> Arv3n, without getting into it in detail, blaming GNU+Linux as a whole because someone didn't put time/effort into making a nice compatible icon pack is fairly ignorant and unfair. =)
<flaccid> ah i see cool ok bbs
<Arv3n> installing an icon theme should NEVER be thsi difficult.
<Daisuke-Ido> your logic is flawed and your point of view is wrong.
<adamonline45> oooh lordy...
<Jucato> Arv3n: he's not using the conventional, standard, and established way of creating KDE icon themes. in short, he's a delinquint
<adamonline45> Arv3n: Why don't you design your own then, and release all your hard work for free?
<Arv3n> hm.
<flaccid> yeah themes are poorly made, documented and not graceful to install they need to fix it
<Jucato> Arv3n: it *is* easy to install an icon theme. *if* they are properly created by the author
<Jucato> in this case, it's not properly created nor properly documented
<flaccid> yeah they as in the author of the theme sorry
<Arv3n> ic.
<Jucato> so don't blame the community for one person's fault. don't blame Linux either
<Arv3n> well, first of all it was wrong to blame linux, becasue thats the kernel.
<Arv3n> but the community is sometimes horrib.
<Arv3n> *horrible.
<Arv3n> take the word "microshit" for instance.
<Jucato> yes, the whole human race is horrible, following your logic
<NickPresta> Arv3n, just like any community, it has it's rough patches. :)
<Jucato> you shouldn't be in it :)
<Arv3n> except 50% of the community uses words like microshit, microshaft, etc..
<mixed> I have SuSE 10.3 in my machine and just finished installing ubuntu studio, is it possible to change GRUB so that it uses the one from SuSE(eye candy) instead of the one from ubuntu studio?
<Arv3n> maybe im just looking at the wrong forums.
<NickPresta> Arv3n, for one, very few people speak like that. The majority of the GNU+Linux community doesn't even discuss Microsoft, let alone put the time or effort into mocking it.
<Jucato> and the other 50% of the community loves to make statistical summaries with no concrete data :)
<Arv3n> NickPresta, thats not what im reading on ubuntuforums.org =)
<mixed> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Arv3n> and.. no.
<Arv3n> installing build-essentails didnt work.
<Jucato> Arv3n: I did say you don't need that
<Arv3n> my bad.
<Jucato> and I did say to install imagemagick
<Arv3n> what do i need, then?
<noaXess> hi all. and happy new year..
<Arv3n> ..o_O
<NickPresta> Arv3n, how many of those people are newbies? Experienced users have come to learn that Microsoft can do what ever it is they do. We know we're better and we like ourselves more ;)
<NickPresta> noaXess, hey
<Arv3n> NickPrests, a good bit of the ubuntu community = not experienced users.
<Jucato> ok veering offtopic, let's drop the subject before it gets heated
<noaXess> !scanner
<ubotu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<NickPresta> Jucato, agreed
<Jucato> that's a warning to all (including me)
<kraut> moin
<Arv3n> got it.
<Arv3n> thanks.
<Jucato> flaccid: oh, about how I said imagemagick installed convert? from memory I guess...
<Jucato> reflex reaction the moment I saw "convert not found" :)
<yao_ziyuan> is there a way to set a running application's handler not on the taskbar but on the tray area or just hidden?
<mrdigital> should i use envy?
<Daisuke-Ido> no.
<Jucato> !envy | mrdigital
<ubotu> mrdigital: envy is not needed or supported. Use the Resticted Manager to install binary drivers and see « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Daisuke-Ido> !envy | mrdigital
<yao_ziyuan> my VMware Toolbox always occupies some space on the Taskbar
<yao_ziyuan> or maybe i can run it as a background service?
<Jucato> yao_ziyuan: you can make it skip the taskbar (not shown on the taskbar). but not sure on the "put on the system tray" part
<mrdigital> when kde loads am i supposed to see the nvidia logo/
<yao_ziyuan> Jucato: how to skip?
<Jucato> right-click on the window title (or press Alt+F3), then select Advanced -> Special Window Settings -> Preferences tab -> Skip taksbar
<Jucato> mrdigital: *before* KDE (or the login manager) loads up
<mrdigital> is that a good sign tho?
<Jucato> yep
<yao_ziyuan> wow man
<mrdigital> ?
<yao_ziyuan> linux is omnipotent...
<flaccid> coolio Jucato, it not great that they chose an ambiguous binary filename like 'conver't
<Jucato> flaccid: it's not the only binary filename imagemagick installs :)
<Jucato> animate, compare, composite, conjure, convert, display, identify, import, mogrify, montage, stream
<flaccid> oh all generic, thats a namespace hog!
<Jucato> although imagemagick is probably too used to have others use conflicting binaries...
<flaccid> i guess so yeah
<Jucato> oh well )
<Jucato> :)
 * Jucato creates a program which installs a binary named "sh" :D
<flaccid> lol
<yao_ziyuan> Jucato: doesn't work...
<yao_ziyuan> Jucato: the taskbar button isn't hidden
<yao_ziyuan> Jucato: which value should i select?
<Jucato> yao_ziyuan: check the [ ] Skip taskbar opition and select "Force"
<yao_ziyuan> i tried
<yao_ziyuan>  still there
<Jucato> hm. weird...
<yao_ziyuan> vmware-toolbox-old is a x program
<Jucato> yeah, but it still uses KDE's window manager :)
<Jucato> so it should follow. don't know why it won't. maybe restarting vmware-toolbox will make it work?
<yao_ziyuan> i tried
<yao_ziyuan> Jucato: i tried with another window, Konsole, also doesn't work
<Jucato> really weird then...
<yao_ziyuan> Jucato: maybe a system restart is needed?
<Jucato> wait...
<Jucato> hmm... maybe... just a KDE restart...
<Jucato> oh wait
<Jucato> haha stupid me
<Jucato> yao_ziyuan: wait don't restart
<Jucato> yao_ziyuan: once you enable Skip taskbar, and set it to Force, there's another checkbox beside the drop down list to the right
<Jucato> you should enable/check that too
<yao_ziyuan> ah...
<yao_ziyuan> a second confirmation?
<Jucato> yao_ziyuan: it should look like this: [  ] Skip taskbar  [ Force   v]   [  ]
<Jucato> check both checkboxes
<yao_ziyuan> ok, now i force skip taskbar and force minimize
<yao_ziyuan> and i can't find the window now...
<yao_ziyuan> how do i find it back...
<Jucato> Alt+Tab?
<yao_ziyuan> no use
<Jucato> not sure if force minimize + skip taskbar was a wise move...
<yao_ziyuan> haha
<yao_ziyuan> maybe kwin has an argument
<yao_ziyuan> maybe just close kwin
<Jucato> K Menu -> System Settings -> look for Window-Specific Settings (can't recall where it is), then Modify the Window settings for ________
<Jucato> I think window-specific settings is under Window Behavior or Desktop... not sure
<yao_ziyuan> right
<stacey> i was trying to free up space and emptied /root/ but now i have problems wth kdesudo, how do i fix this?
<yao_ziyuan> it's in every window's titlbar menu
<yao_ziyuan> allmighty linux...
<mrdigital> ok im running on NV is that good?
<yao_ziyuan> when i type "sudo apt-get install alien",
<yao_ziyuan> Kubuntu requires me to insert the Kubuntu CD (in my case, it's really the ISO file applied in VMware)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<yao_ziyuan> so it seems Kubuntu didn't install all things from the CD (ISO file) to my virtual machine
 * ActionParsnip waves
<yao_ziyuan> how do i install all the missing things?
<neville> try removing the CD from your sources list, and enabling the others?
<stdin> yao_ziyuan: you don't want all the missing things, just remove the cd line
<yao_ziyuan> from adept-manager?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan, what are you missing?
<ardchoille> yao_ziyuan: open a terminal and run: sudo sed -i.backup 's/deb cdrom/#deb cdrom/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<yao_ziyuan> i don't miss anything
<ardchoille> yao_ziyuan: Then: sudp apt-get update
<yao_ziyuan> just installing alien requires inserting the cd
<ActionParsnip> lo ardchoille
<stdin> *sudo
<ActionParsnip> lo stdin
<stdin> \o
<ardchoille> hi ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> is there any way i can make suggestions to the kubuntu project?
<stdin> you can suggest all you want ;)
<ardchoille> ActionParsnip: You can try asking in #kubuntu-devel
<stdin> best to file a "wishlist" bug too
<ardchoille> True
<mrdigital> ok so im running nv now what?
<ActionParsnip> stdin, where is this mystical wishlist?
<stdin> ActionParsnip: it's just a normal bug, you just say it's a wish and someone with LP-foo will mart it as such
<stdin> assign it against kubuntu-desktop if you want (and if it's kubuntu specific)
<ActionParsnip> stdin, done. suggested option of usb installation at install time so users dont have to do all of this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5151.html
<noaXess> does anybody has the same problem that if you run any application, it will be oppened twice?
<ActionParsnip> stdin, would be sweet B)
<noaXess> the second one will never come up and will close automaticaly after few seconds..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, how are you executing the application?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: over kde's quicklauncher
<llutz> noaXess: by double-click?
<noaXess> on bottom right of my mouse point will jumping the app icon this few secconds..
<noaXess> llutz: now.. single click
 * ActionParsnip thinks llutz is onto something
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: yeah :)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, try running it from console :)
<se7en> does anybody know what in the kubuntu install happens while the configuration apt (scanning the mirrow) because that takes at least 30 min more than the whole install
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, put a & after thecommand too :)
<llutz> i've seen so many guys doing even stranger things ...
<yao_ziyuan> kde4 scheduled for january, and when is the next stable release of kubuntu?
<ardchoille> yao_ziyuan: Sometime in April
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: it's a solution but not for me now :)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, i just wanna know if that runs it twice too
<yao_ziyuan> is it recommended to install kde4 rc2 packages on 7.10 now?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: aha.. no that runs not twice.. it's only if i run a app from quicklauncher or kmenu
<tuxick> is kubuntu/kdm supposed to be able to handle ldap authentication or is it still unfinished like on debian?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, ok thats more info than we had earlier :)
<yao_ziyuan> now that i'm backed up by vmware's snapshot feature,
<yao_ziyuan> i can try anything radical now...
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: jep
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, try navigating the menu with your cursor keys and use enter to execute the app
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: the same happens if i open the app with enter key..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, ok all good info
 * ActionParsnip scratches his head
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, does it happen if you open a file?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369877 and try the bottom post to change your system to double click
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, should make things friendlier
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: if i create a desktop link and open this it will open only once..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, ok cool. Give the double click thing a whirl.
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: the setting is on double click :)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, try single click then :)
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: it happends the same.. on mouse setting = double click or single click
<misslissa> what command to I execute to check the version of java
<noaXess> other prob
<pag> misslissa, java -version
<noaXess> have installed a brother scanner driver.. it worked if i run kooka with sudo koka..
<misslissa> thank you very much
<misslissa> that was a simple enough command
<noaXess> i think, cause kooka needs root acces to get the scanner device on usb..
<se7en> !silky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jucato> misslissa: did you figure out what java version you're using?
<Jucato> misslissa: if you are on Kubuntu Gutsy (7.10), I suggest you install the Kubuntu Restricted Extras package to be able to bring in (almost) all the multimedia codecs and plugins you need (MP3, Flash, and java)
<noaXess> i'm in the scanner group but can't scan anithing as logged in user.. need to sudo kooka to scan anything.
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, let me check
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, Go to System--> Administration --> Users and Groups
<ActionParsnip> Find your user name and edit properties so that you have access to scanners.
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: as i write above.. i'm in the scanner group :)
<noaXess> and have relogged in..
<noaXess> in kde only.. need a make a restart?
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, cant hurt
<noaXess> ??
<noaXess> okay...
<noaXess> see ya..
<jon45454> can anyone give me a hand with a sound problem on my laptop since a recent aptitude package upgrade?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: doenst work :( can't access my scanner with normal user.. i thin i read the sane instruction on permissions.. have anything found on their webpage..
<noaXess> or run kooka with kdesu..
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, are you a member of the disk group?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, join it
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: only logout from kde should work, or not?
<posingaspopular> hi i have a problem turning kubuntu off
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, yeah log off and on
<posingaspopular> can't seem to ever leave my computer
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, what happens when you leave it?
<noaXess> oke.. until later :)
<Jucato> he faints :)
<posingaspopular> ActionParsnip: the world explodes ;p
<ActionParsnip> posingaspopular, hehe
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: won't work :(
 * Jucato remotely turns off posingaspopular's machine
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: ok.. i run it with sudo kooka.. then it work
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, does it run ok with normal user access?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: no it won't it can't see the scanner if i run kooka ore xsane with normal user right.. i need to run it with sudo.. think the permission to the usb device is the problem
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, ive googled this some and it seems to be fairly commn place :(
 * flaccid drinks xxxx
<poison_> morning guys
<flaccid> evening
<flaccid> i must be in the future or something
<posingaspopular> haha. /me lol'ed
<flaccid> 88 miles per hour!
<fildo> flux copassitor
<flaccid> lol
<flaccid> capacitor :p
<flaccid> oh thats the french model sorry
<fildo> thats the way u spell it
<fildo> :)
<noaXess> !find scanimage
<ubotu> File scanimage found in sane, sane-utils
<flaccid> i should get g'd up on the next ubuntu, whats it called again skanky or something?
<flaccid> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<flaccid> hardy heroin?
<noaXess> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<stdin> flaccid: why?
<fildo> !skanky
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skanky - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<stdin> don't abuse the bot
<flaccid> stdin: not too far away i guess, see what they are going to do in that
<tuxick> i ran dpkg-reconfigure ldap-auth-config and now the system won't boot anymore :)
<flaccid> ouch
<tuxick> hangs on starting kernel logger
<flaccid> do you get tty access at all?
 * tuxick never trusted debconf
<tuxick> well, if i try alt-f2 i get a prompt but it's not responding
<tuxick> i can type username and nothing happens
<llutz> tuxick: boot with "init=/bin/sh" and try to repair
<tuxick> llutz: that's what i'm doing now
<flaccid> or single user mode
<tuxick> but no idea what to repair
<flaccid> yeah me neither
<flaccid> i want indy indigo lol
<ActionParsnip> hi all
<tuxick> i remember adding ldap auth to debian, that's when i learned debconf needs some serious work
<flaccid> i rarely use debconf i guess
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, http://developer.novell.com/wiki/index.php/HOWTO:_Configure_Ubuntu_for_Active_Directory_Authentication
<flaccid> assuming thats the goal with ldap, ActionParsnip
 * ActionParsnip is tired
<flaccid> i wish i was tired
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, why?
<flaccid> so i could sleep
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, booze helps :)
<noaXess> can i see the "Print to file (PDF)" printer only in kde apps?
<flaccid> thats what im doing and i have sleeping pills too just no green dang!
<flaccid> noaXess: iirc yes thats right
<noaXess> flaccid: and how to enable pdf writing for other apps? like mozilla firefox/thunderbird?
<flaccid> noaXess: they need to support it. firefox and thunderbird are gtk/gnome apps
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, you can create a pdf printer :)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140815
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: or use cups-pdf :)
<noaXess> have found it now
<Jucato> I think you can have firefox/thunderbird use an external printer program, and set it to use "kprinter"
<flaccid> thats pretty cool i must say
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, try doing loads of physical exercise
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: yep did that before. walked to the bottleshop :p
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, and mentally challenging stuff
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, like really exert your entire body so it needs to rest
<flaccid> i need aunty val really
<flaccid> yeah it doesn't rest the mind thats all
<flaccid> bbs
<noaXess> !cups-pdf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cups-pdf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !cupspdf
<ubotu> Details on setting up "Print to PDF" are at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<tuxick> bleh, still hangs on "starting kernel log daemon"
<tuxick> a bit odd
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, what does?
<tuxick> ActionParsnip: booting
<tuxick> login is also broken
<tuxick> simply times out
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, you tried disabling acpi?
<flaccid> hmm interesting https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/RestrictedManagerRewrite
<tuxick> ActionParsnip: it blew up after running dpkg-reconfigure :)
<flaccid> tuxick: well X may not be starting, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tuxick> nono, it doesn't even get that far
<flaccid> unless you get locked out of tty
<flaccid> ah well, you need a sysadmin to be in front of the system, its a bit hard to help with that kind of problem unless some expert/guru is available ?
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, try editing your grub.conf to disable acpi (or do you not get the bootloader?)
<tuxick> ActionParsnip: but how can adding ldap support make acpi fall apart?
<tuxick> i'll give it a shot but really don't think that's the problem
<tuxick> nsswitch is 'files ldap' so there goes that suspicion
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, not sure. you could boot to command line and uninstall ldap stuff
<tuxick> somehow i bet debconf is far from capable :)
<tuxick> but my next suspicion is /etc/pam.d/common* indeed
<flaccid> tuxick: your problem could be no dns in the nsswitch for resolution external..
<flaccid> thats a long shot but i guess
<tuxick> for starting kernel logging?
<yao_ziyuan> kde is as pretty and as fragile as glass...
<yao_ziyuan> the featured screenshot of kde4 is... a scattered window meaning the program crashed...
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan, thats a window effect
<Dragonath> is there a way to mount a remote folder so you don't have to edit files on it in vim but can use kate or something instead?
<jussi01> Dragonath: use the tool in remote places
<Dragonath> ok
<Dragonath> thanks
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: URL please
<flaccid> Dragonath: you can use kate without mounting it
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: i saw it from kbuntu's "kde4 rc2" news
<flaccid> yao_ziyuan: whats the URL for teh screenshot, there is none on that page
<yao_ziyuan> i'm wrong
<yao_ziyuan> i started with http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4
<flaccid> thought so
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: http://www.google.com/images?q=KDE+4&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enUS217US217
<yao_ziyuan> flaccid: you can see a broken window result on this page
<flaccid> i mean considering its not production yet, it doesn't matter what it does
<flaccid> thanks
<flaccid> lol which image
<ActionParsnip> http://fbsd.za.net/other/uploads/uploads/kde4.jpg
<ActionParsnip> looks pretty cool though
<yao_ziyuan> http://vladoboss.spiki.be/mg2/pictures/xegldappcrash5nb0mr.jpg
<yao_ziyuan> the same picture
<ActionParsnip> well if my apps crash i'm glad they look nice :D
<flaccid> ah yeah. im not sure if there is a point to any of this but ok
<ActionParsnip> its a laugh
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> well i never laugh at beta software, its expected to have bugs in it heh
<tuxick> if i'd laugh at buggy software i'd be laughing 12 hours a day
<ActionParsnip> i do when it does weird stuff
<tuxick> if not more
<flaccid> yeah id be laughing all day because of this chan on the bugs..
<ActionParsnip> beta is funny sometimes. Counterstike 1.1 beta was funny if you had an old halflife install. the characters flew doing the splits and to get a headshot you had to shoot them in the nuts
<ActionParsnip> funniest bug i ever saw
<tuxick> how come i don't see eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces?
<tuxick> some secret kde tool taking care of this instead?
<flaccid> tuxick: yes knetworkmanager does user networking
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, what do you get in ifconfig
<tuxick> just lo of course :)
<tuxick> ifup eth0 told me to bugger off
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, that will show you all your network devices and their names
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, you could do a paste too
<ActionParsnip> !paste | tuxick
<ubotu> tuxick: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<tuxick> uhm, i've been using linux for 10 years or so, i know ifconfig :)
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, so what devices do you have listed?
<tuxick> lo
<flaccid> implementation is different with networkmanager etc.
<flaccid> in interfaces usually only localhost is listed..
<tuxick> but that's logical if kde takes care of rest
<flaccid>  yeah
<tuxick> anyway, brought up eth0 but the nss/ldap stuff not working just yet
<tuxick> i think the /etc/pam.d.common* files are too conservative
<tuxick> or simply broken ;p
<flaccid> ldap is probably out of scope of a lot of helpers
<ActionParsnip> i have a mate who would say "i know exactly whats wrong. its knackered"
<flaccid> generalisations don't help anyone unfortunately, it would be good if they did some magi
<flaccid> c
<ActionParsnip> SHAZAM!
<flaccid> i prefer wam bam, thankyou mam
<flaccid> now stop me drinking before i get way too off-topic
<Tm_T> flaccid: nah, I just remove you
<flaccid> remove me from what sorry, reality ?
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, into the matrix
<Tm_T> aye
<flaccid> ah shaboom!
<tuxick> flaccid: it's almost as nonexisting on debian as well
<fildo> shee what happens when u code tomuch
<fildo> u end up flaccid
<tuxick> only RH and suse seem to bother
<fildo> code moonkey!
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<fildo> lol
<ActionParsnip> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> !beer
<fildo> !burbon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about burbon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !bourbon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bourbon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !anything
<ubotu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<ActionParsnip> ok
<ActionParsnip> i'll stop now
<flaccid> haha
<fildo> lol
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<ActionParsnip> !happiness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about happiness - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: thats enough ;)
<ActionParsnip> k
<ActionParsnip> :)
<posingaspopular> 19 days to kde4
<fildo> awesome
<MaTiAz> yeah, awesome
<Lynoure> I'd do coundown to 4.1 if I knew a date for it :)
<fildo> lol
<posingaspopular> thats a bit... far reaching don't you think Lynoure
<ActionParsnip> is there a desktop app for countdowns?
<Lynoure> posingaspopular: no... as kde4 probably only becomes nice around then.
 * jussi01 points to #kubuntu-offtopic ...
<ActionParsnip> is that for me jussi01?
<posingaspopular> for everyone i think
<ActionParsnip> theres a countdown for superkaramba
<tuxick> hm, thinks got stranger
<tuxick> when booting 'rescue' mode /etc/init.d/klogd start works just fine
<tuxick> ok, nsswitch is part of the problem
<flaccid> tuxick: yes it does not help if you removed dns from the list!
<tuxick> flaccid: i didn't even consider that :)
<tuxick> i changed the passwd, group and shadow lines back to compat and now system starts up fine
<tuxick> which doesn't make sense
<tuxick> "files ldap" should work just fine
<tuxick> even with a broken ldap
<noaXess> is it possible to set ARK to compress default as ZIP?
<noaXess> if i use the function in konquerror or dolphin to compress a folder
<posingaspopular> i dont think so noaXess
<flaccid> tuxick: ah so user problem, being you :)
<tuxick> flaccid: how so?
<flaccid> you removed dns from nsswitch ?
<tuxick> no i didn't
<noaXess> how to change the defalt file manager from dolphin to konqueror?
<tuxick> i had auth-client-config update nsswitch and /etc/pam.d
<tuxick> can't blame me for this half broken stuff
<flaccid> tuxick: [22:03] <tuxick> nsswitch is 'files ldap' so there goes that suspicion
<flaccid> i don't see dns in there
<tuxick> 'dns' is not in password, group and shadow lines
<tuxick> never
<flaccid> debconf changed nsswitch ?
<tuxick> no, debconf is too stupid
<tuxick> auth-client-config did this
<flaccid> im talking about hosts in nsswitch
<flaccid> eg i use: hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns mdns4
<tuxick> that wasn't changed, and it isn't the problem
<flaccid> what is the problem then
<tuxick> the password, shadow and group lines
<tuxick> "files dns" is what SHOULD work
<flaccid> that should be set to compat
<tuxick> sorry
<tuxick> "files ldap"
<flaccid> ah you're the sysadmin heh
<tuxick> auth-client-config is quite clear about this
<tuxick> it's also what i did on systems before
<tuxick> in another 5 years debian and derivates will catch up
<flaccid> if you say so tuxick
<tuxick> well i hope so
<tuxick> tbh i didn't expect the ldap support to be this bad
<flaccid> we havnt pinpointed the actual problem yet, you are just assuming
<tuxick> no
<flaccid> have you got a proof of concept
<tuxick> "files ldap" doesn't work
<tuxick> "compat" does
<flaccid> which concludes what
<tuxick> this shows auth-client-config is wrong
<flaccid> and you can prove that debonf does this?
<tuxick> debconf is far from capable
<flaccid> plus because "files ldap" doesn't work, doesn't mean its wrong, something else could be the problem..
<tuxick> debconf only configured /etc/ldap.conf
<flaccid> thats just a generalisation
<flaccid> thats good yeah
<flaccid> so it didn't touch nsswitch.conf at all then..
<tuxick> "files ldap" means it should first check files and then ldap
<tuxick> that's the whole problem indeed
<tuxick> debconf couldn't even configure pam
<flaccid> you contradict yourself in this respect
<flaccid> well you need to know what debonf is meant to configure in this respect to begin with
<flaccid> !bugs | tuxick
<ubotu> tuxick: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<flaccid> submit a bug then and save the community 5 years
<tuxick> i ran into this on debian already, had a look at the debconf stuff and decided i don't have time to fix all that
<tuxick> debconf in general needs fixing
<tuxick> it's a thin wrapper expecting maintainers to write 'a script'
<Lynoure> Sounds good.
<tuxick> yeah, most maintainers copy an existing one and do some search/replace
<tuxick> ok, "compat ldap" also breaks starting klogd
<flaccid> tuxick: if you are so confident on that, submit a bug to fix it
<tuxick> flaccid: it means rewriting debconf system
<tuxick> not just a pam-ldap
<Lynoure> tuxick: feel free to do that, then submit the new one.
<flaccid> tuxick: if you say so
<dognews> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi dog
<tuxick> Lynoure: this would be quite a task, since it would mean being backward compat as well
<flaccid> um i don't see the actual problem here
<flaccid> or POC
<flaccid> ah well
<tuxick> POC?
<flaccid> proof of concept
<tuxick> ooh
<tuxick> thought maybe someone already did something ;p
<tuxick> it means providing a proper system for updating config files
<tuxick> like cfengine
<flaccid> another generalisation
<flaccid> you need to specifically say the problem and what the solution is, not 'replace it with something else' to fix 'something'
<dario> kubuntu italia?
<Jucato> !it | dario
<ubotu> dario: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tuxick> well the problem here is that no debain based systems i've seen are able to provide working ldap authentication out of the box
<dognews> I'm trying to get a siemens wireless lan usb-stick working on a newly setup kubuntu 7.10 machine, but it doesn't work properly, as he cannot connect to my wireless network. When I try to connect to my access point - which knetwork manager offers to me - he correctly asks me for my WEP key (yeah, I know, it's not safe at all, but I have no other choice at the moment) but then during ip-configuration, it suddenly stops and asks for my pw again
<dognews> the thing is, that with my old machine, the same stick did work without any problems
<dognews> I was thinking about some packages missing, as when I installed the new machine, I didn't have any netowrk devices in the computer - then after installing, I added a network card and now try to get my stick working. So I speculate that kubuntu just didn't install all the wireless stuff
<dognews> any suggestions for solving this problem?
<flaccid> tuxick: yeah big scope for ldap which is not something a script can do, but i agree that debonf and debian really lack in this respect
<ActionParsnip> dognews, what do you get from lsmod | grep usb
<sebastian^> good morning folks and happy new year for the 423589723598nd time :)
<Lynoure> tuxick: Which distros provide working ldap authentication out of the box
<Lynoure> ?
<tuxick> redhat
<tuxick> and suse, i think
<ActionParsnip> yeah id say redhat too
<tuxick> i've made it work on debian and slackware as well
<tuxick> password: files ldap is really supposed to work
<tuxick> passwd: sorry
<flaccid> tuxick: hmm maybe you should try some ldap support because i dont think anyone here can help you on ldap
<Lynoure> He does not sound like he wanted help... just change.
<tuxick> flaccid: yeah, it looks like there hasn't been done much work on it on *ubuntu so far
<tuxick> i'll figure it out, taking notes as i go anyway
<dognews> ActionParsnip: usbhid 29536 0 \n hid 28928 1 usbhid \n usbcore 138632 4 usbhid,zd1211rw,uhci_hcd
<ActionParsnip> dognews, ok so its detected the zd1211rw :)
<ActionParsnip> dognews, do you have the firmware for the zd1211rw?
<dognews> ActionParsnip: yeah, otherwiese it would seem a bit strange, that I can see my wireless accesspoint in knetworkmanager
<dognews> ActionParsnip: no, but it worked out of the box with my old kubuntu 7.10 machine
<ActionParsnip> dognews, weird. you could manually set it up in /etc/network/interfaces
<enry> hi
<TheFuzzball> does anyone know how well Kubunt would use a Quad-Core?
<TheFuzzball> Kubuntu*
<flaccid> you don't want to set it up in /etc/network/interfaces particularly if its wireless
<ActionParsnip> TheFuzzball, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lcv_l7Y73o&feature=related
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, its how i did mine :)
<dognews> flaccid ActionParsnip: there is another method to setting up my wireless by hand with getting nice error reports?
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: thats cool if you don't use wpa but if you secure it then yeah...
<flaccid> knetworkmangager is set for user network and the only thing required in interfaces is localhost.
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, ive got wep, hidden ssid and mac filtering so i'm ok
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: true, thats not too bad
<TheFuzzball> ActionParsnip: interesting but I think a lot of that video has to do with the Graphics Card too
<flaccid> even though wep is like dead now and crackbalbe
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, well you gotta guess my SSID first :D
<flaccid> ok is it PARSNIP ?
<flaccid> i want some parnsip soup!
<ActionParsnip> its not even a word
<flaccid> oh , is it )&(&&(*
<ActionParsnip> something like that yes
<flaccid> oh
<flaccid> why don't you upgrade the wireless router to use wpa ?
<ActionParsnip> it is a wireless linksys router
<ActionParsnip> wep is fine for me
<posingaspopular> offtopic guys. but i look down on wep and embrace wpa2 myself
<ActionParsnip> does the job for me :)
<flaccid> wep is crackable and deprecated by wpa..
<flaccid> well security is important to kubuntu users im sure so its quite on topic
<flaccid> yes wpa2 and my linksys does it
<ActionParsnip> true enough but even then the ssid is hidden, is non english and i'm mac filtering. also, only my laptop is allowed to configure the router
<llutz> ActionParsnip: run kismet for 5 minutes and you'll see your "hidden" ssid
<llutz> ActionParsnip: MACs are easily spoofed
<ActionParsnip> its still a lot of work
<flaccid> they can still get in hehe, there is stuff on this on thet net
<flaccid> its less work than you think but
<llutz> ActionParsnip: WEP... lol, als flaccid said. it takes shorter than a cigarette to break into your wlan :)
<flaccid> wep can be cracked in less than 10secs
<ActionParsnip> i dont think the average joe is to bothered
 * ScorpKing greets everyone..
<jussi01> and we are way offtopic again...
<flaccid> the average joe has programs or scripts to do it for them, they don't nee to bother
<flaccid> jussi01: securing your kubuntu is important
<ActionParsnip> well i'm happy with it
<llutz> jussi01: that affects *buntu users too
<posingaspopular> the average joe isn't trying to break into ActionParsnip's lan
<posingaspopular> but this isnt a networking chan
<llutz> posingaspopular: after having read this, they will! :)
<ActionParsnip> if i scan for wireless i get 8 lans so i'd say everyone has a connection
<flaccid> posingaspopular: networking relates entirely. many people are breaking wep no problem, you can't assume, you know nothing about his WLAN
<flaccid> anyone that runs wep still is asking for it basically..
<flaccid> even with mac filtering and hidden ssid
<llutz> it's important to show people how pointless hidden Essids, MAC-filtering and WEP is
<ActionParsnip> im ok with it. i'm not that paranoid
<ActionParsnip> im not saying its invincible or good but its ok and better than nothing
<flaccid> thats what the last person said before they got hacked..
<jussi01> Guys, I know you think it relates, but this is for support questions. If you are answering or asking a question, great, please take other discussion into #kubuntu-offtopic
<fritz_> good morning
<flaccid> networking is a part of support yes
<flaccid> networking comes with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, whats to hack. I casually browse the web and listen to music
<ActionParsnip> hack me all you want
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: thats not the point.
<fritz_> how do I install new fonts in 7.10?
<jussi01> !fonts | flaccid
<ubotu> flaccid: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jussi01> !fonts | fritz_
<ubotu> fritz_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ActionParsnip> its my point though. I'm not massively defended as i have nothing to lose
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: its a stupid position to take.
<fritz_> great thanks
<ActionParsnip> why?
<flaccid> "i don't mind being jibbed"
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> pretty much
<flaccid> hahah
<flaccid> you may not like it if it occurs
<ActionParsnip> why what would i lose
<flaccid> i don't know, i can't predict the future
<flaccid> i also don't know about your LAN..
<flaccid> most people don't ask to be violated, but try to avoid it
<ardchoille> This discussion is ot, please take it to another channel. Last warning.
<ActionParsnip> ok i'm done
<flaccid> ardchoille: kubuntu does not use networking or wireless?
<flaccid> it did last time i checked
<jussi01> flaccid: thats not the point.
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, dude its done we both know what each other is saying
<flaccid> jussi01: then what is the point. the scope of the topic is ambiguous and wide
<ScorpKing> flaccid: ot is ot. period
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: yeah but technically we are not off topic
<ActionParsnip> yeah but its still done
<flaccid> ScorpKing: where is this defined. off topic
<ActionParsnip> im saying im happy with what i got and you disagree
<flaccid> i'd like to read about what is on topic and what is not thanks
<ActionParsnip> !offtopic
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<flaccid> ActionParsnip: i only disagree from a security respect
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, and i acept the disagreement
<flaccid> sweet, we are done.
<ActionParsnip> flaccid, i kept saying this
<flaccid> ardchoille: where can i read about what is on topic and what is not, because its not really clear if you ask me
<ScottG> if no one is asking/answering a support question it's off topic
<flaccid> ok so i was on topic
<flaccid> sweet.
<flaccid> ScottG: URL for that please.
<ScottG> ActionParsnip stopped "asking" a long time ago
<ScottG> all the ops (who deop themselves) are saying it, isn't that good enough?
 * ActionParsnip sups coffee
<flaccid> no, its not good making a claim if you can't back it up. im happy to keep on topic and rules if they can be cited.
<ScorpKing> !guidelines > flaccid
<ScottG> ok, you aren't listening and I'm not going to add to the madness, get yourself kicked, I don't care..
<flaccid> ScorpKing: specifically please
<flaccid> which part of the guielines please
<ScorpKing> read it all
<flaccid> i have probably about 20 times in the past
<ScorpKing> Don't be annoying is in there
<ActionParsnip> !guidelines
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<flaccid> ScorpKing: what specifically am i breaching that
<ardchoille> flaccid: This is not the place for this. Please join #ubuntu-ops and continue this there.
 * ScorpKing decides to rather keep quiet..
<flaccid> ardchoille: i'll be right thanks. if nobody can answer then i guess there isn't one.
<ardchoille> !nickspam | posingaspopular
<ubotu> posingaspopular: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<posingaspopular> oops sorry ardchoille
<posingaspopular> i forget people can see that stuff since i have it on 'hide'
<flaccid> ardchoille: if i was to be as harsh as you, i would be telling off alot of people in this channel , daily
<jussi01> flaccid: please join #ubuntu-ops if you would like to speak to the ops about policy - lets keep this channel for helping people with Kubuntu problems.
<noaXess> i have in input pen/scanner.. on windows i can scan some numbers or text in one line.. handy tool..
<noaXess> anybody knwo about some app in kde to use this input pen?
<flaccid> jussi01: are you an operator?
<jussi01> flaccid: thats correct
<flaccid> jussi01: ok i have done what you said
<noaXess> jussi01: have you any idea or experience with an unpit pen for scanning single text lines?
<jussi01> noaXess: no, I havent sorry.
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, what make / model is it?
<ScorpKing> i need to buy a flatbed scanner that will work well under linux. any suggestions?
<jussi01> ScorpKing: I have a canon n670U which works perfectly
<ScorpKing> thanks. will see if i can find one.
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: c-channel
<noaXess> c tecnologies ab (publ)
<noaXess> c technologies ab (publ).. they don't have anything for linux
<noaXess> i think it a pen that only reads the text as image and a the c-channel software under windows makes the ocr
<tuxick> ScorpKing: canon lide25
<tuxick> dirt cheap and works great
<tuxick> no power adapter needed
 * ScorpKing is on the phone with canon..
<jussi01> ScorpKing: just dont buy their printers...
<tuxick> feh
<ScorpKing> i know. hehe
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: I always consult this page before buying hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tuxick> still trouble with that klog not starting
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, just checking now
<tuxick> but it does know ldap users now
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: okay.. thanks.. me too.. searching around
<ScorpKing> thanks ardchoille
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/4421/1/
<ardchoille> ScorpKing: yw
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: thanks but that i found before and this works only for infrared pen's
<ScorpKing> heh. canon isn't too cheap though. :(
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, what happens when you plug it in?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: i will be recognized us inout pen c technologies..
<noaXess> err.. input pen
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, ok then how do you use it. do you access it like a hard drive in windows?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: no.. like a pen :) on windows i need to install the software from c-channel that makes the ocr..
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: the input pen itself send an image of the scanned text and the c-channel software makes the ocr
<ActionParsnip> so you need the pen attached to the pc and then scan the text?
<flaccid> !off-topic | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: jep..
<flaccid> !offtopic | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> ActionParsnip: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, ok cool. i'd try gimp then and treat it like a scanner (maybe, absolute guess)
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: sane-find-scanner finds the input pen on libusb:002:011
<se7en_> !krename
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krename - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> se7en_: Try !info krename
<se7en_> !info krename
<ubotu> krename: Powerful batch renamer for KDE 3.x. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.14-1 (gutsy), package size 332 kB, installed size 1288 kB
<se7en_> :(
<se7en_> :)
<ardchoille> se7en_: Use "!info package" when seeking info about a package
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, give it a go man :)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, looks promising
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, any good??
<dognews> Action Parsnip flaccid: hm... finally it works now. it seems that I just had a wrong password, which is quite impossible, as I checked it many times before I asked you, but I'm glad it does work now. Maybe it was because of some packages I installed... thanks for your help, anyway :)
<ActionParsnip> dognews, what were we helping with? I forget
<flaccid> np
<flaccid> not that my help is appreciated by the ubuntu team, but thats cool :)
<dognews> ActionParsnip: wireless lan didn't work properly on my new kubuntu 7.10 machine
<dognews> flaccid: lol
<flaccid> dognews: what out your lol could be off-topic!
<ScorpKing> have fun guys. laters..
<flaccid> what=watch
<dognews> flaccid: rofl
<flaccid> im not sure if laughing is within the kubuntu support scope :p
<ardchoille> flaccid: Those comments are not necessary
<flaccid> yea and neither was giving me the 3rd degree
 * flaccid waits
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: sorry was playing with my kid :)
<xtas> Hello everyone! I was just wondering can anyone help me to change resolution on Ubuntu + KDE
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, no worries :)
<ScottG> xtas: that's an easy one
<ScottG> not sure why everyone's not jumping at it :)
<ActionParsnip> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xtas> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> xtas, is your res to low?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: if sane recognizes my input pen.. now i need only a driver to communicate with it.. are there some drver developpers? :)
<noaXess> err.. developers...
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, I think you can tell your system to "scan" then move the pen over the text
<xtas> ActionParsnip: its now 1024x768 and my screens native resolution is 1280x1024
<xtas> a bit blurry
<RickX> does anyone know how to remove a kde style?
<tuxick> \o/ found it
<tuxick> a documented bug
<tuxick> in udev
<blekos> hello, i type this in order to take a full backup tar cvpzf /backup/backup.tgz -exclude=/lost+found/ -exclude=/mnt/ -exclude=/sys -exclude=/dev/ -exlude=/backup/ -exclude=/media/
<ActionParsnip> xtas, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blekos> but i get the message tar:invalid option --e
<blekos> could you help me pls?
<ActionParsnip> blekos, http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?tar there is no --e option
<se7en_> blekos: did you write -exclude or --exclude
<blekos> -exclude
<noaXess> --exclude
<noaXess> blekos: see man tar
<noaXess> --exclude=PATTERN
<se7en_> blekos: thats why --exclude should work
<xtas> ActionParsnip: okay. what after that
<blekos> ok thnx
<ActionParsnip> xtas, change nothing except when you get to the resolution bit then add what you want.
<xtas> did so
<xtas> now I need to restart X?
<xtas> ctrl alt backspace?
<ActionParsnip> yeah should be ok
<ActionParsnip> xtas, or restart pc, your call
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: my problem with opening apps.. that they will be open twice but only one will com up.. i think it's only if i run any app with root rights.. eg. adept_manager...
<xtas> Okay no help.
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, have you maybe been running KDE apps with sudo?
<xtas> Where can I find any place to  try to change the res
<Tm_T> !resolution | xtas
<ubotu> xtas: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: yes.. and the adept_manager will automaticlyy promt for my password..
<Tm_T> !patience | xtas
<ubotu> xtas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nick__> Hey everyone, I have a k3b question.  I want to burn an audio cd from mp3s but whenever I try to drag them to the audio cd project it says that they have to be converted to wav before they can be burnt.  Is k3b not capable of doing the conversion for me and keeping them in a temp folder?
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: after the first one.. if i open it later, it would be opend twice..
<ActionParsnip> xtas, you should now be able to select the res you want
<xtas> heh. sure sorry bout being so anxious. this is just getting me insane ;)
<ActionParsnip> xtas, what graphics card do you have?
<Tm_T> xtas: no problems, just wanted to point out :)
<xtas> ActionParsnip: but where should I be able to change it? I find no place for it. Geforce 6800
<ActionParsnip> xtas, try this lot. You've done most of it already http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-distributions-5/cant-change-resolution-kubuntukde-535107/
<xtas> I've used fedora, suse and mandrive back in the days and there were no probs with resolution. So it kinda hit me hard when I've heard everyone saying Ubuntu is good and easy and everything nice but so basic thing can be this hard, huh :)
<xtas> actually, I think after restarting X resolution is even more smaller
<ActionParsnip> xtas, you just have a res that all card can show. just a bit of tweaking (btw Mandrake is where I started and wasnt bad at all :))
<xtas> hehe
<xtas> hmm. I cant find that 'Display' place in my control panel
<xtas> or anywhere here in kde
<noaXess> ActionParsnip: for my input pen.. i have a solution.. use it with virtualbox and an virtual windows :)
<ActionParsnip> noaXess, its a workaround. I'd keep looking for a solution though :)
<ActionParsnip> xtas, run kcontrol
<xtas> There is no display either
<se7en_> monitor abd
<se7en_> monitor and display in kcontrol and system settings xtas
<xtas> theres no such thing
<ActionParsnip> xtas, run displayconfig
<xtas> now I got the "screen resize & rotate" button next to clock. but 800x600 is still the highest
<xtas> xtas@xtas-desktop:~$ displayconfig
<xtas> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 167
<xtas> I'll boot X once more.
<xtas> Yes
<xtas> now it works
<jhutchins_wk> xtas: Your xorg.conf is not correct, and possibly you have the wrong driver for your card.
<xtas> Now I have bigger res.
<ActionParsnip> xtas, all fine and dandy?
<jhutchins_wk> xtas: Fixed now?
<xtas> I guess so. I needed to "identify" my gfx card and display and now it works
<xtas> I mean put the right model etc
<ActionParsnip> xtas, sweet as. you can use ctrl-alt-+ and ctrl-alt-- to switch between the
<ActionParsnip> *available* resolutions.
<xtas> Ye
<ActionParsnip> xtas, personally i woudnt bother now
<xtas> Thanks for the help mates
<ActionParsnip> xtas, no worries duder
<xtas> :)
<xtas> now to shop to get some food
<vbgunz_> anybody know where I can post an 8kb gzipped archive for sharing?
<vbgunz_> am trying to make a post on kubuntuforums but it doesn't accept gzipped archives
<ActionParsnip> vbgunz, http://myfreefilehosting.com/
<nick__> Hey everyone, I have a k3b question.  I want to burn an audio cd from mp3s but whenever I try to drag them to the audio cd project it says that they have to be converted to wav before they can be burnt.  Is k3b not capable of doing the conversion for me and keeping them in a temp folder?
<tzd> Hey people! Can anyone tell me if it's possible to upgrade Amarok v.1.4.7 to 1.4.8 without losing settings, scripts etc?
<ActionParsnip> nick__, http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/10/how-to-burn-and-normalize-mp3-to-audio-cd-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<nick__> ActionParsnip: Thanks, but does that change the nature of the original mp3?
<ActionParsnip> tzd, afaik you only upgrade the app. the settings will be in ~/.amarok and should be preserved
<ActionParsnip> nick__, should just make it usable. afaik it makes new files but just claw a copy of the mp3s to a folder to work with. I'll try find something more graceful
<tzd> ActionParsnip: great, just what i wanted to hear :) Thanks a bunch mate!
<ActionParsnip> nick__, k3b-mp3 is a plugin for k3b
<ActionParsnip> nick__, if you sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3
<tzd> oh one more question... does the Amarok team have an irc channel?
<Jucato> !info libk3b2-mp3
<ubotu> libk3b2-mp3: The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-0ubuntu4 (gutsy), package size 43 kB, installed size 116 kB
<Jucato> nick__: you need that one ^^^
<Jucato> tzd: #amarok
<tzd> gr8 thanks :)
<blekos> hi  i tried to make a backup with tar but before the end of the process i get the message "segmentation fault"
<jabberlabba> hi
<vbgunz_> anyone of something like rapidshare, something like a pastebin, something quick I can post an 8kb archive too?
<giuseppe> Hi, I inserted in etc/fstab this string "//servername/sharename /media/mountname cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode 0 0"
<giuseppe> and when I try to mount net it says: permission denied
<giuseppe> why????
<tuxick> after selecting "console login" in kdm dialog, how am i supposed to return to kdm?
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, startx
<ActionParsnip> probably
<tuxick> that doesn't make sense
<tuxick> maybe as root then ;p
<Pici> you could do 'sudo invoke-rc.d kdm restart'
<tuxick> yeah that sounds saner
<ActionParsnip> giuseppe, I think you have to put usernames / password
<tuxick> schweet
<tuxick> ldap auth working fine, /home automounted
<giuseppe> ActionParsnip: but which username/password?
<helge> Hi, I have a brand new AMD 64 6ghz with a new install of gutsy 64. I don't get flash to work in firefox and I wonder if it is possible at all?
<ActionParsnip> giuseppe, the account on the remote computer that gives you access
<giuseppe> ActionParsnip: ok, I believed it was without password, now I check
<ActionParsnip> helge, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<tuxick> it just fails to find group name belonging to ID
<helge> thx
<noaXess> so back..
<ActionParsnip> peace out brethryns
<ActionParsnip> home time now :)
<blekos> any idea what is segmantation fault?
<jpatrick> blekos: when a program tries to access a part of the memory it doesn't have the right too
<blekos> i did sudo su and run a tar command
<jpatrick> blekos: sudo -s is better (safer at least) and does sudo tar not cut it?
<blekos> but i get an error "segmenation fault" after a few files
<noaXess> what does kubuntu users here use as prefering harddisk check tool?
<jpatrick> I don't see why you want to run that as root eitehr
<jpatrick> noaXess: fsck?
<noaXess> :)
<noaXess> jpatrick: :)
<blekos> i write sudo tar cvpzf /backup/backup.tgz --exclude=/proc/ --exclude=/lost+found/ --exclude=/mnt/ --exclude=/sys/ / --exclude=/dev/ --exclude=/backup --exclude=/media
<blekos> and get this
<jpatrick> !paste | blekos
<ubotu> blekos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jpatrick> (just in case)
<blekos> ... ... ...
<blekos> /sys/kernel/security/tpm0/
<blekos> Segmentation fault
<jpatrick> blekos: I don't see why you want to run that as root tho
<blekos> i just follow a tutorial, the thing is why i get the segmentation fault :(
<blekos> which does not allow the tar process to complete its job
<jpatrick> it's trying to access the kernel/security/ part I guess
<noaXess> jpatrick: i the simples check a harddisk fsck -n to show whats wrong with the hd?
<jpatrick> noaXess: should work, I've never run it myself
<sakthian> how can i lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<noaXess> jpatrick: i nee also a tool to check if there is a hardware error..
<jpatrick> oh, wait I have once
<noaXess> jpatrick: i used bevore testdisk.. you know?
<llutz> noaXess: badblocks
<jpatrick> noaXess: I haven't, sorry
<blekos> hmm i got errors
<blekos> how i can fix them
<sakthian> pls tell some procedure to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/)
<Jucato> to lock? or unlock?
<smax> hi
<sakthian> to lock
<Jucato> hm.. not sure if that's normally possible... why would you want to lock it?
<blekos> i run fsck and have a few errors
<Jucato> (or you can leave Adept Manager or Installer running to lock it)
<smax> i want to get involved in PHP devel on my PC.  should i install mysql-server or the module for PHP ?
<blekos> if i run fsck -y it says it can cause severe damage
<blekos> what should i do?
<noaXess> how to force a fsck of a spec. device on next reboot?
<blekos> yes
<blekos> can i somehow schedule and fschk on next rebot?
<noaXess> blekos: same quest as mine..
<noaXess> :)
<blekos> o sorry :)
<llutz> blekos: sudo touch/forcefsck
<llutz> blekos: sudo touch /forcefsck          sry, will force fsck next reboot
<noaXess> llutz: just add the little file forcefsck to the root dir?
<llutz> noaXess: thats the trick :)
<noaXess> llutz: and how to specify a device eg. /dev/sda1
<noaXess> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<llutz> noaXess: not sure, try to create that file on that device.
<llutz> noaXess: but if it isn't your /-FS, you always can check it after umounting
<noaXess> llutz: it is my root fs :)
<llutz> noaXess: umount just won't work with /
<llutz> noaXess:  then: sudo touch /forcefsck
<noaXess> llutz: ok.. i do it now :)
<noaXess> until later..
<noaXess> llutz: do you know a trick to see the boot process and not the kubuntu logo.. is there any key trick?
<dwidmann> noaXess: remove the splash option from the kernel line in the menu.lst file and you'll see the boot process just fine ..... taking off the quiet option should help too
<helge> It seems Kubuntu 64 didn't quite work out for me on my new AMD 6 ghz computer, can I install 32 bit Kubuntu? Will I loose out on stuff?
<dwidmann> helge: depends if you put /home on a seperate partition or not
<llutz> noaXess: boot with "nosplash" and delete the "quiet" option in grub
<helge> I didnt mean files and such, I was more thinking processor power and so on
<llutz> noaXess: mabe it needs setting vga=normal
<dwidmann> helge: Well, some processing power yes .... what exactly hadn't worked out anyhow?
<noaXess> llutz: what menas vga=normal? what resolution?
<helge> I cannot get flash to work, I gave it a good shot but I came back empty there. I do need flash...
<llutz> 80x25, no framebuffer
<dwidmann> helge: works fine for me .... which browser are you using it in?
<helge> Firefox, I also have swiftweasel 32 bit
<noaXess> llutz: are there other options for vga=? i know that vga=0x317 is a resolution of 1024x768... but 1680x1050 will be nice :)
<dwidmann> helge: should be easy to get it to work in either really. Easiest way is to be running Gutsy and running "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree", which happens to pull in and properly setup nspluginwrapper also.
<llutz> noaXess: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Framebuffer-HOWTO-5.html#
<helge> I have done so and I also tried some tip I got earlier on a more manual install. It works a little bit but crashes one second into the movie.
<giuseppe> ac
<dwidmann> helge: That's strange ...
<helge> Shoul i restart x?
<dwidmann> helge: Shouldn't really need to ... at least I can't think of any reason why that would be required. Have you tried it in any other browsers (ie: konqueror, opera, etc)
<BluesKaj> howdy folks  :-)
<blekos> could you please give me again the command for forcing a check and repair during next boot?
<dwidmann> Hi Blues
<BluesKaj> hi dwidmann
<helge> konqueror says I have to install but it didnt get me anywhere... But if it isn't to much of a deal I would be fine with 32-bit (as far as I know)
<helge> 32-bit kubuntu gutsy I mean
<dwidmann> helge: I really do think that it'd probably be faster to fix the Flash problem though ....
<helge> ok
<helge> I did this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=341727
<dwidmann> helge, okay, one sec while I look at that then
<BluesKaj> helge, try this as well, it might work  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397
<helge> ok
<mustafa> arkadaşlar bana türkçe yardım edebilecek biri var mı
<BluesKaj> !tk | mustafa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> !ty
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<BluesKaj> :)
<BluesKaj> !tr | mustafa
<ubotu> mustafa: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<mustafa> BluesKaj: teşekkürler kusura bakma daha yeni kurdum yardım lazımdı
<BluesKaj> !en | mustafa
<ubotu> mustafa: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<helge> Bluskaj , Still no luck for me. I have been using kubuntu since Dapper and I haven't had much trouble like this before
<BluesKaj> just falsh helge ?
<BluesKaj> err flash
<dwidmann> According to what I read in the page Blueskaj just linked you to, it looks like Flash may not be working in Konqueror at all, and not in any version of Opera below 9.5B2 ... piece of crud Flash !@#$!@#$#
<dwidmann> I've yet to test that statement though
<dwidmann> so I'm taking it with a few grains of salt ...
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, i'm using flash in konq with no probs but I think it's cuz i installed the older plugin , which is no longer available AFAIK ...lemme check
<BluesKaj> <--64 bit amd
<BluesKaj> Opera flash doesn't work at all on 64 bit
<dwidmann> <--also 64-bit AMD
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: not quite true, then again, I'm using 9.5B2
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> roh , din't know that it would work ...static opera vers?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: no, 64-bit dynamic
<helge> This is my first 64 bit though, and I have a new install, I am pretty certain that I will try 32-bit kubuntu to see if it is ok.
<dwidmann> helge: see if flash works fine for you on the 32-bit live cd just to make sure there aren't any other problems holding things down.
<helge> Sure I will, thanks for all the help. Much apreciated!!!
<BluesKaj> flash works in opera 9.5 beta 2 ?
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: yeah
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: bear in mind Opera 9.5B2 isn't entirely stable though. The by far largest problem I've had with it is my settings and bookmarks disappearing every so often ..... strangely enough
<BluesKaj> where did you get it ?
<dwidmann> Umm, lemme find it again
<BluesKaj> found beta1
<dwidmann> I think it's here: ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/950b/final/en/x86_64/
<dwidmann> Hmm, I kept going on about beta 2 when it's beta 1 ..... curse that page I read. Messing me up >:(
<dwidmann> At any rate, it *IS* working in Beta 1.
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, thx, wonder if the deb is the one to use?
<BluesKaj> beta 1 eh , ok i'll check that out
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: yep, should be the deb.
<dwidmann> Just do keep your bookmarks backed up just in case.
<dwidmann> I'm lucky I had a backup or two myself ...
<BluesKaj> well, i'll experiment with it while keeping konq as my default ...altho konq seems to have slowed up a lot lately
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: hehe, speed problems is one thing you definitelhy won't have with Opera :D
<wesst> ciulpkit byby]
<tuxick> what do i kill to keep kde from messing with my NIC?
<combinio> how to make Kubuntu faster (e.g. like WinXP) ? i want to open different windows in much shorter time ? is this possible to renconfigure it somehow ? :}
<tuxick> looks like that was ruining my ldap login/nfs mounted homedir
<BluesKaj> oops , not rendering some pages correctly
<dwidmann> combino .... turning off visual effects in essence making things more like fluxbox, should help ... best way to do it is kpersonalizer, but it's quite outdated in some senses, you'll soon see why if yo9u try it.
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: or is it?
<HS^> will it tae a long time to integrate kde4 in kubuntu?
<HS^> by the way i didnt like the rc2 at all
<dwidmann> BluesKaj: funny how those things work ... maybe it is what is actually rending them *correctly* (ie: unforgiving of hapless html mistakes)
<dwidmann> HS^: it should be in in Ubuntu Hardy, but just not the default.
<dwidmann> HS^: actually, it's more or less gettable now, even though it is still in the beta phases
<BluesKaj> dwidmann, puts all the graphics and text in a list on the left side of the page
<HS^> dwidmann,  i thought they will fix the menu etc
<combinio> dwidmann: will try that now ;P ( i mean fluxbox installation ;) )
<HS^> i didnt like the rc2
<dwidmann> HS^: for all I know that might already be fixed
<HS^> the kubuntu live cd... i dont know what sort of feedback you got from it
<dwidmann> combinio: you can use fluxbox in kde instead of kwin if you want to, I forget how to go about it htough
<dwidmann> HS^: I haven't played with it in a while really, though I still fire up some of the KDE4 games in my KDE3 session.
<sfcmouse> hi   new user here.  wondering if anyone can help me get something that i can use for adobe
<Dr_willis> 'for adobe' ?
<sfcmouse> yes  i need adobe reader to access certain features from my bank
 * Dr_willis was confused since adobe makes a lot of products. :)
<sfcmouse> the only adobe reader i seen is one designed for windows
<Dr_willis> adobe  has the acrobat reader program for linux.. but thats about all i know on the subject. sorry.
<tuxick> the "Network settings" dialog "Administration mode" isn't working
<tuxick> i can enter admin pass 100 times and i still end up without admin privs
<sfcmouse> i think that is what i need.  any idea where i can get it
<Dr_willis> tuxick,  ive seen other mention that bug.
<Dr_willis> acroread - Adobe Reader - binary files
<Dr_willis> !info acroread
<Dr_willis> its in the repos.
<tuxick> it's even worse
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> Hmm
<Dr_willis> Its in MY repos at least.. heh
<tuxick> it does the same if i enter a wrong pass
<sfcmouse> sorry to be so dumb but what is repos
<Dr_willis> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<Dr_willis> i think the acroreader tool is in the medibuntu repos
 * tuxick sighs
<Dr_willis> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tuxick> i was hoping to use this for user desktops
<tuxick> looks like it's not ready
<Dr_willis> tuxick,  bugs happen..
<tuxick> Dr_willis: i know, i run into dozens of them each week
<jussi01> !pdf
<ubotu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<Dr_willis> demand a refund.. or you could tr 'kde kcontrol'
<tuxick> anyway i want to *stop* kde from messing with my network config
<compilerwriter> Is there anyone who can talk me through sharing my printer on the kubuntu box with the entire network?  My wife would like to be able to print from her XP laptop again.
<Dr_willis> compilerwriter,  install the samba package for a start.
<dwidmann> tuxick: use "kdesudo kcmshell whatevermoduleitis", or perhaps "kdesudo kcontrol"
<Dr_willis> Hmm administrator mode button works for me on  the KDE networking tool. It may be because i have it set wher the user dont have to sudo. :)
<tuxick> finding out the module name is complicate already :)
<tuxick> ah it shows in the dialog
<sub[t]rnl> you shouldn't need samba if your only sharing your linux printer
<sub[t]rnl> cups will work
<dwidmann> sub[t]rnl: and it works well :)
<Dr_willis> sub[t]rnl,  if you say so..  I alwyas got samba installed anyway as one of the first things i install.
<Dr_willis> is cups still set where it wont share printers by default? or was that just in the older releases?
<sub[t]rnl> I think its still where it wont share by default
<Dr_willis> i rember some heated.. debates.. on the use of cups web interface. and  how ubuntu sort of locked it down.
<Dr_willis> If you can call a flamefest a debate. :P
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<dhq> when is kde4 out
<dhq> what is kubuntu hardy
<Dr_willis> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Jucato> dhq: Jan 11 I think. (see www.kde.org)
<Dr_willis> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<blekos> guys i need your help
<blekos> i have created a file which constantly fsck-es my system and cannot login
<blekos> i need to delete it, now i am in with a live cd but do not now how to mount my / partion so i can delete the specified file
<blekos> could you give me instructions?
<Dr_willis> you are refreing to the /force-fsck file or similer named?
<blekos> yes?
<blekos> i did a touch /forcefsck file
<Dr_willis> in short.. 'sudo mount /dev/whateverthedrveis /media/SOMEDIRTHATMUSTEXIST
<Dr_willis>  then cd to /media/SOMEDIRTHATMUSTEXIST and rm the file.
<Dr_willis> if youa re on a live cd NOW you can just fsck the filesystem. if you wanted to
<Dr_willis> That might remove the file in the first place
<blekos> sorry but i am a newbie but somedirthatmust exist is ANY dir?
<Dr_willis> Make it named whatever you want.
<Dr_willis> You could just try 'fsck /dev/whateverthedeviceis'  (if you knwo the device name)
<combinio> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<combinio> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<Dr_willis> !matchbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matchbox - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> :(
<blekos> yes i do the dev name
<compilerwriter> Dr_willis now that I have samba installed what in blazes do I do with it?
<blekos> i always get the error :
<blekos> superblock last write time is in the future
<compilerwriter> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_willis> Well.. I normally make the linux users a samba password with 'sudo smbpasswd -a USERNNAME'
<Dr_willis> Then in theory if the samba service is started.. the windows box shoudl se eit and  be able to connect to its printer
<Dr_willis> You may want to change the default workgroup name to match whatever the windows box  is using
<blekos> how can i finde a file starting with force?
<Dr_willis> the file name starts with force?
<blekos> yes
<Dr_willis> locate force | less
<blekos> in /media/sda6
<Dr_willis> cd /media/sda6
<Dr_willis> then use find , is another way
<Dr_willis> find /path/to/the/things pattern
<Dr_willis> locate searches the system located database.
<Dr_willis> But that may not have  sda6 indexed yet.
<blekos> hmm
<blekos> maybe locate is better
<Dr_willis> locate can be much better.. BUT it has to be updated on a regular basis
<sub[t]rnl> locate is handy for sure
<Dr_willis> and its set by default i think to not index mountd filesystems in /media
<Dr_willis> and it has some other exclusions
<tech404> is there a channel made for kubuntu 64 support or is this the best place to ask?
<Dr_willis> # paths which are pruned from updatedb database
<Dr_willis> PRUNEPATHS="/tmp /usr/tmp /var/tmp /afs /amd /alex /var/spool /sfs /media"
<sub[t]rnl> find / -name 'force*' -print oooorr locate force
<sub[t]rnl> take your pick
<Dr_willis> whats /alex anyway? ive never heard of that one...
<combinio> do u know how to make kwim shortcuts work under OpenBox ??
<blekos> i have used this site to create the forcefsck file http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-force-fsck-on-the-next-reboot-or-boot-sequence/
<combinio> i mean system shortcuts like minimize, close, etc.
<blekos> i have mounted the partitions but now i cannot locate
<blekos> do you have any idea where should it be?
<mani213> my package manager keeps giving me errors
<mani213> like There was an error committing changes. There was possibly a problem downloading some packages, or else the commit would break packages.
<mani213> how do i fix that
<mani213> ?
<ubuntu> hey everyone, I just got the tiny little problem that my PC tells me that the partition table is invalid each time I try to boot any of my harddisks. Is there some way to fix this? I already tried to write the partition table to the disk againt with fdisk but that doesn't seem to have done the trick...
<jussi01> mani213: try: sudo apt-get -f
<mani213> what do i type in after?
<icewaterman> where do i find the trash folder with kubuntu?
<icewaterman> i moved something to trash and now i cannot empty the trash (deleted files will therefore remain and i cannot delete them)
<jussi01> icewaterman: iirc .trash in your home folder.
<icewaterman> jussi01: there is no such folder
<icewaterman> but there has to be an icon i can klick on and have it empty the trash
<icewaterman> there was one i do not know what happened to it
<HS^> icewaterman,  folders with a . in front of you dont see..
<HS^> you know that?
<icewaterman> HS^: yes, but ls -lah ~|grep trash should list it
<HS^> k
<icewaterman> sigh, i want that icon back
<sub[t]rnl> you can get the trash icon on the kmenu, just add the applet
<icewaterman> sub[t]rnl: and on the desktop?
<sub[t]rnl> drag it over to the desktop
<icewaterman> sub[t]rnl: seems like there is no trash applet
<icewaterman> ah, there it is
<icewaterman> cannot drag it though
<boss_> ;-)
<icewaterman> this cannot be happening
<sub[t]rnl> heh
<sub[t]rnl> right click on the desktop
<sub[t]rnl> create new -> link to url
<sub[t]rnl> then put in trash:/
<icewaterman> sub[t]rnl: tried that before but with an additional /
<icewaterman> probably that is the reason it didnt work
<icewaterman> sub[t]rnl: thx, at least it works now (the icon indicates it is always full though, but i can live with that
<shadowh511> how do i install KDE in ubuntu and have me choose at login which environment i want?
<sub[t]rnl> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<sub[t]rnl> will add kde to your session manager at the login screen
<shadowh511> how much space will that take?
<sub[t]rnl> apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop
<icewaterman> shadowh511: the entire desktop will take quite a lot
<shadowh511> crap thats a lotta programs
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<sub[t]rnl> the installed size will tell you how much its going to use up
<sub[t]rnl> remember its in kBytes
<shadowh511> its 559 megs
<lokpest> Is it just me that thinks that the "kubuntu 8.04 wont be LTS"-debate is overrated?
<sub[t]rnl> yup!
<sub[t]rnl> :D
<icewaterman> lokpest: private users will not care much about LTS anyway and therefore update their software to next distro anyway
<hdvalence> lokpest: it is an affront to justice!!!
<icewaterman> LTS is only interesting for companies
<jpatrick> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<hdvalence> Internets are serious business, you know!
<erik__> How do i find out witch version of kubuntu i run ?
<icewaterman> because in productive environments you cannot switch the OS every 6 Months -simply to expensive.
<Pici> !version | erik__
<ubotu> erik__: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<erik__> ty Pici :D
<Pici> Welcome
<xtas> What process is "whiptail" Its eating more than 85% of my cpu usage all the time
<sub[t]rnl> whiptail is something off a dpkg --reconfigure
<sub[t]rnl> kill it
<sub[t]rnl> I've ran into that a time or two
<xtas> okay
<Dr_willis> I find the whole LTS/Kde4 'gnome wins kde looses' posts ive been seeing lately overratted.
<xtas> So everytime I see it I can just kill it?
<Dr_willis> its like now  ubuntu is so successfull. that people can only rant and say bad things about it.
<sub[t]rnl> xtas➜ yeah, you shoudn't see it all the time
<xtas> Okay. Thanks
<sub[t]rnl> Dr_willis➜ i guess most see the glass half empty :<
<Dr_willis> sub[t]rnl,  yep it also seems that now a days either you are the "Totally dominating BEST OF all Time!" or are a total looser.
<Dr_willis> Cant just be a good movie.. you have to be the Biggest of the year/ect.. cant be a good game.. has to be the top of the year.
<sub[t]rnl> hahaha
<sub[t]rnl> so true
<Dr_willis> i would go on.. but i dont want to be ranting. :)
<ptfd9100> where do I find the .deb's that adept-manager downloads when installing?
<Dr_willis>  /var/cache/apt/SOMTHING :)
<llutz> ptfd9100: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Dr_willis> thats close. heh
<ptfd9100> hmm what I need is not there...
<ptfd9100> I upgraded vbox with a saved machine last night, now ...
<ptfd9100> is there another way to downgrade one package?
<compilerwriter> Dr_willis  I have installed samba and followed a tutorial to get it configured to share the blasted printer.  XP laptop finds the thing.  I see the document get into the que on kubuntu box.  but no printout.
<joeME> I have a conexant winmodem,  I just installed the newest drivers from dell's linux support page and am having trouble getting connected (i'm booted into windows now). both dialers get to ATDT224-6036 (ISP number) and just wait for connect, but if I listen in on the phone, all I hear is the dial tone.
<joeME> What do I need to change to get the modem to start?
<joeME> or is there a good tutorial online that would lead me through the right steps?  I've been searching for days now.
<ScorpKing> joeME: have you tried www.linmodems.org ?
<joeME> not lately, good idea
<compilerwriter> Any ideas Dr_willis?
<ScorpKing> joeME: if jou run sudo wvdialconf it will detect the modem and set most of the commands in /etc/wvdial.conf . you might have to change the username/password and phone number. when that's done just run sudo wvdial and you should be connected if all went well
<mcproff_11459> moinsenn
<joeME> Thank you
<ScorpKing> yw
<ScorpKing> how can i get konversation to only show in the system tray when it's minimized. i've looked through the settings but seem to miss it.
<jussi01> ScorpKing: its there for sure
<ScorpKing> yeah i know but where. heh. taking another look now..
<jussi01> ScorpKing: under behaviour general
<jussi01> up the to
<jussi01> p
<ScorpKing> ah i see. thanks :D
<venik> I am having a hard time with a USB external drive
<venik> I cannot see it on the file manager
<venik> I played with the various settings on the SystemsSettings, but got nowhere
<ScorpKing> i want to try some eyecandy for a change. i'm looking for the one that's available in kubuntu but not installed by default. if i do !compiz it doesn't show me what i'm looking for. was that factoid changed or am i just a bit confised?
<jussi01> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> ScorpKing: are you sure?
<ScorpKing> ah. one sec
<ScorpKing> <ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ScorpKing> stupid bot
<ScorpKing> thanks jussi01
<jussi01> ScorpKing: no, the bot isnt stupid, it just knows when you are in #kubuntu or not and reacts accordingly ;)
<ScorpKing> oh i see. heh. stupid me then ;)
<shadowh511> yo
<shadowh511> the kde install worked
<shadowh511> it feels much more like windows
<ScorpKing> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<alesan> hi
<ScorpKing> hi alesan
<Dr_willis> i dont find kde like windows very much at all...
<Dr_willis> I find kde useable...
<Dr_willis> :)
<sourcemaker>  Dr_willis: I have tested windows vista today... great os... but nothing works...
<mrdigital> can i have 2 video cards installed?
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  using it on my gaming machine.. no real problems.. except having to relearn where all the settings are at.. and learning how to disable that IDIOTIC UAC thing. :)
<Dr_willis> mrdigital,  yes you can
<sourcemaker> Dr_willis: performance is working fine for you?
<Dr_willis> sourcemaker,  no problems that ive seen. i do find that DX10 games have much less FPS then the same game with DX9.
<Dr_willis> Compiz has more useable eyecandy features also. :)
<Dr_willis> wonder how kde4 and compiz will differ..
<Dr_willis> I wonder if anyone else finds compiz to be a bit like a 'cake' with way way way.. too much iceing.. :)
<tuxick> what's a compiz?
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Dr_willis> it gives you the uber-fancy-eye-candy stuff that you see in a lot of linux demos
<Dr_willis> of which all of its features. i find like .. 4 actually helpfull :)
<shadowh511> hello
<Dr_willis> Howdy
<shadowh511> i have both KDE and Gnome on this ubuntu laptop now!
<shadowh511> do you know how to make compiz work on kde?
<shadowh511> !compiz on kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz on kde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<shadowh511> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Dr_willis> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<max_> hi guys: postet the same question in #kde, but no answer yet, so i am asking in here also: what packages do i need to automount usb-sticks in kubuntu gutsy-gibbon?
<Dr_willis> they should automount allready
<Dr_willis> by default even. :)
<max_> i did not install "normally"
<max_> i had to save disk space and for that reason did an alternative install
 * Dr_willis loves it when people leave out imporntant bits of info. :)
<Dr_willis> You mean server install? the Alternative installer cd - installs the full Kubuntu also.
<max_> no, i installed a konsole-system and then manually apt-got the packages i thought might be useful
<shadowh511> max_: ubutnu/kubuntu/*buntu ALWAYS automounts Usb drives
<Dr_willis> If kde/gnome is not running does it still automount them? ive never noticed.
<max_> kde is running
<max_> but it is not a full kubuntu-desktop-install
 * Dr_willis is still trying to figure out  a 'konsole-system'    :)
<Dr_willis> So you did not install 'kubuntu-desktop' ? just picked a bunch of packages?
<max_> yeah, think that hits the point
<Dr_willis> could 'start' to install kubuntu-desktop and look at what packages it wants to install.. but dont let it go on. :) any packages wht 'hal' in the name or automount maybe a good one to try.
<max_> (just got the hint to look in kcontrol which seems not to be installed yet. guess it might be some kde-guidance package or similar)
<Dr_willis> !info kde
<ubotu> kde: the K Desktop Environment official modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:47 (gutsy), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
<max_> (trying to get kcontrol)
<Dr_willis> I think there was a kde-core package or somthing also. I also recall a 'minimal kde' web site that listed packages for a Mini-KDE install.
<max_> i think i did that
<mot_> question...
<Lynoure> max_: you could try the opposite approach: install kubuntu-desktop, then prune until it stops working, then undo that step
<mot_> aside from transcoding an AVI movie into DVD format and burning it to a DVD
<mot_> is there any other way to burn an AVI file to a DVD so that it is readable/playable by most home DVD players?
<Dr_willis> Lynoure,  i was hinking that also.
<Dr_willis> mot_,  a lot of new dvd players can play divx video files,.
<sub[t]rnl> mot_➜ the dvd player has to support the divx
<mot_> it's brand new.
<Dr_willis> mot,  some can do other formats, vcd, and so forth.
<mot_> well
<rianne> hi all
<Dr_willis> mot_,  check its docs. :) look for a divx logo on the front...
<mot_> i think the movie was encoded with divx
<mot_> no logo on the front
<Dr_willis> put it on disk and try i guess. :P
<rianne> my pc can not boot after a kernel upgrade (gutsy).
<mot_> does filename matter if it has the right codec?
<mot_> Dr_willis, i did, as an AVI a nd it wouldn't work
<rianne> what can I do ?
<Dr_willis> No idea on the filename - could be your player cant handle divx
<Dr_willis> rianne,  cant boot the older kernels in the grub menu?
<mot_> what's the easiesy way in kubuntu to figure out what an avi is encoded in?
<Dr_willis> file whatever.avi, or right click on it and look at its properties
<rianne> Dr_willis: I can NOT boot 2.6.20-15 (from the menu) but i CAN boot 2.6.22-14 from teh Gutsy live CD
<mot_> ahh it's xvid not divx
<rianne> Dr_willis: this happened after the last kernel upgrade like a couple of days back. I just rebooted yesterday and BAM stuck.
<max_> (The KDED Media Service was not running - starting it in kcontrol, solved the usb automount problem - thanx!)
<Dr_willis> rianne,  yep tere was a kernel update the other day. Ive had no issues.. but i recall some mention of it in #ubuntu
<Dr_willis> well its work time for me.. bye all
<rianne> Dr_willis: I am in #ubuntu too. I search launchpad. There are quite some issues. But how to het back up ?
<mrdigital> can someone get this video card installed/
<ace_suares> so, now I am completely lost ? Noone on IRC that can help me, no helpful hints on ubuntu.org, none in launchpad ?
<ace_suares> What should I do, hire some linux expert ?
<sigma_123> what r u having problems with?
<Lynoure> ace_suares: the change of nick makes it hard to lastlog what you asked...
<sigma_123> less than 10 days 2 kde4 :)
<Lynoure> ace_suares: normally, when you upgrade kernels, the old one still stays there... so you could probably just remove the new kernel package with apt/adept/tool of your choice
<ace_suares> Lynoure: itś not true what you say, unfortunately. A kernel upgrade within the same
<sigma_123> ok dnt knw about that sorry. i dnt mess with the kernel
<ace_suares> line is done without keeping the old one
<ace_suares> so linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic-46 is overriden by -47 without a trace of the old one
<sigma_123> it comes with a certain kernel 4a reason:)
<ace_suares> Lynoure: I am working on someon elses computer (obvious since mine won boot) and tought a nick change would be appropriate
<sigma_123> anyone here got a eeepc running kubuntu?
<ace_suares> Lynoure: so, after the latest upgrade, and i THINK itś the kernels fault, booting stops in different places.
<ace_suares> see also https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/179844
<Lynoure> ace_suares: at what point(s) does your booting stop?
<ace_suares> Lynoure: sometimes at the USB mouse. Sometimes at the CDROM driver. Sometimes somewhere in a sata drive. I repeat: booted fine BEFORE the upgrade, boots fine with LIVE CD kernel (2.6.22-14)
<mrdigital> who here is good with nvidia drivers?
<sigma_123> depends on the question
<sigma_123> but try the repo glx driver before asking
<mrdigital> sigma_123: api mismatch nvidia kernel = 1.0-9755 while x module is 1.0-9631
<sigma_123> where did u get the driver from?
<mrdigital> nvidia-glx-new
<ace_suares> Lynoure: also, how to apt-remove a kernel ? I can not even boot! I use the rescue cd now. Then I can do apt...
<Lynoure> ace_suares: that recommendation was given at the point where I did not know you had 0 older kernels around (I think I have about 3 myself)
<ace_suares> Lynoure: I have an older kernel (2.6.20-something) and it also won boot ! This made me first think itś a hardware
<ace_suares> problem. Butsince I can boot with the live cd (which is 2.6.22-14) I know there is no hardware problem.
<Lynoure> ace_suares: live cd does not use your hd, I bet
<Lynoure> ace_suares: (at booting stage, at least)
<ace_suares> I suspect something in udev is f***ing up or so. I installed other kernels - 2.6.22-server, 2.6.22-386 - but they all had the same problem.
<ace_suares> Do I think itś some thing that is on the hd and is used by all kernels (?????) and anyway i can boot and I am pretty lost.
<Lynoure> I'm lost now too...
<ace_suares> Lynoure: thanks for pointing that out but I can do a rescue from the live cd and that is definately using the harddisk (even md device tru softwar eraid).
<ace_suares> Lynoure: so itś def not hardware related... itś driver related, something in the kernel, something in udev or what ever.
<ace_suares> Lynoure: thanks for trying tough. Itś a real issue: where to turn to now ? NO help FOUND at the common ubuntu channels at all.
<ace_suares> I doubt if paying canonical will solve the proble,
<Lynoure> ace_suares: if you are adventurous, you could boot from livecd, then manually install a new kernel to the disk after mounting it... or even new udev. But it's hassle.
<mrdigital> how do if i know im using 9755
<Lynoure> If you are less adventurous, you could just back up and reinstall.
<daffa> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Lynoure> ace_suares: I'll have to go now. Good luck with whichever approach you choose.
<ace_suares> Lynoure: I installed several kernels... didn't work.
<ace_suares> Lynoure: There is a lack of serious and reliable support in Ubuntu
<ace_suares> Lynoure: thanks anyway, and have a nice 2008 !
<Lynoure> ace_suares: you don't want to involve me into that conversation... I'm an entrepreneur geek, and at least when it comes to me, I disagree =)
<Lynoure> ace_suares: but the support I volunteer here is, well, pro bono work on my spare time.
<Lynoure> Mostly just volunteer on this channel, if not 100% volunteers.
<Lynoure> Same goes for the forums.
<mrdigital> wow i told the system to use nvidia now my scren is blurry any ideas
<sfcmouse> hi  i found an adobe reader for linux but dont know how to instal it
<sourcemaker> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sfcmouse> is that for adobe reader?
<LeeJunFan> sfcmouse: no, that's for graphics cards.
<LeeJunFan> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sfcmouse> ok i got a free linux version of adobe reader and i need to install i t now
<LeeJunFan> sfcmouse: setup medibuntu repositories on your system and then you will be able to install adobe reader.
<shadowhywind> how would one change eth1 to eth0 ? any ideas?
<jussi01> sfcmouse: is kpdf not installed allready?
<sfcmouse> i have no clue as how to set that up
<TimS> Is it possible to get deskbar workind under KDE?
<sfcmouse> i am sooo new with linux
<jussi01> TimS: you mean a dock?
<LeeJunFan> !medibuntu > sfcmouse
<LeeJunFan> shadowhywind: you want to edit /etc/iftab
<TimS> No, I mean deskbar. Its a seach tool like strigi or beagle for gnome but has a nice applet for searching
<jussi01> sfcmouse: look in the kmenu, graphics, kpdf
<shadowhywind> etc/iftab doesn't have anything in it
<jussi01> TimS: I thought strigi was in by default...
<TimS> It is.
<TimS> But I dont like strigi. Its interface is horrible. So I want deskbar
<jussi01> TimS: ahhh, that I dont know about
<mrdigital> why is my display blurry with the nvidia dirver?
<sfcmouse> jussi  what does that kpdf do for me
<jussi01> sfcmouse: its an equivalent to adobe reader
<jussi01> opens pdf files
<sfcmouse> ok  but i cant use it i dont think
<sfcmouse> i am trying to get info from my bank and it says i need the adobe reader
<jussi01> sfcmouse: or do you mean flash - also made by adobe?
<sfcmouse> it says i need the adobe reader and provides a free download
<sfcmouse> i downloaded a free linux version but dont know how to install it
<jussi01> sfcmouse: ok. is this a public link? or is it private?
<sfcmouse> its a public link
<jussi01> could you provide me with it so I can have a look?
<sfcmouse> hold a sec
<sfcmouse> ok this is the link to the adobe reader i got  http://www.adobe.com/products/acrobat/readstep2.html
<marcel> siema :) szcz nowego roku dla wszystkich
<marcel> czy ktos mi pomoze jak wyswietlic w ubuntu informacje o zaistalowanych kosciach pamieci ram w komputerze?
<spykedtomato> marcel - #ubuntu-pl
<thumper> morning folks
<TimS> Morning tim
<thumper> is there an easy way to get amarok to work with a new ipod nano?
<thumper> TimS: was that to me?
<TimS> Yes
<thumper> TimS: ok, morning :)
<spykedtomato> thumper: i think you need libgpod 0.6.0
<spykedtomato> I did that for my new classic, but i think it's the same procedure
<thumper> spykedtomato: and is that easy to get? PPA perhaps?
<spykedtomato> yeah - lemmee check which one i have
<piet> Hi
<piet> i have a question if anyone can answer for me
<spykedtomato> thumper: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sikon/ubuntu gutsy main
<spykedtomato> that's what I used, but i'm also using gtkpod
<thumper> spykedtomato: thanks, PPA FTW
<spykedtomato> i like gtkpod better than amarok for managing files
<piet> is there a way that i can change the language from english to Dutch on here
<piet> on Ubuntu
<spykedtomato> ubuntu or kubuntu?
<piet> ubuntu
<spykedtomato> try #ubuntu :)
<piet> i dont know how i got to kubuntu chat...
<piet> thanks
<spykedtomato> np
<sfcmouse> still trying to install linux version of adobe reader
<sfcmouse> any help available?
<mrdigital> where is modprobe.conf
<j0an> hello
<j0an> im having a problem with my pen drive
<j0an> can anybody help me
<j0an> suddenly i canot write in to my pendrive
<j0an> it says readonly
<miguel_> hi
<miguel_> j0an
<_Angelus_> guys, my graphic card doesn't work too good with compiz fusion, my old radeon 7000 with an open source driver used to work better, how can i get the latest drivers in kubuntu?
<juan> my sound is not working is there a good debuging guide
<marcel> my pc doesn't work also!
<marcel> what's heppen:)
<thumper> spykedtomato: neither gtkpod nor amarok has the correct model to select for the ipod
<thumper> spykedtomato: do I need to recompile them somehow?
<juan> thumper: do any of the models amarok has work?
<thumper> juan: the older models have a different hash
<thumper> and no, they don't work
<spykedtomato> thumper: is it a nano video?
<thumper> spykedtomato: yeah
<spykedtomato> gtkpod lists it as supported
<thumper> spykedtomato: yeah, but I just installed gtkpod, and it isn't on the list anywhere
<yao_ziyuan> before the login screen there is a boot screen showing a "kubuntu" logo and a progress bar. i wonder how to set screen resolution for this boot screen?
<spykedtomato> thumper: maybe under third nano generation?
<_Angelus_> guys, my graphic card doesn't work too good with compiz fusion, my old radeon 7000 with an open source driver used to work better, how can i get the latest drivers in kubuntu?
<spykedtomato> thumper: it's on my list in gtkpod as Nano Video 3rd generation
<draik> What is a good RSS Feed reader?
<thumper> spykedtomato: did you compile your gtkpod?
<spykedtomato> thumper: nope - installed gtkpod-aac from the repo i gave you
<thumper> spykedtomato: aah, I just installed gtkpod
<spykedtomato> thumper: dunno if that's the problem - i don't have gtkpod installed - just gtkpod-aac
<spykedtomato> it should install libgpod for you automatically
<spykedtomato> the list of ipods is dependent on that lib
<mith__> hi all!
<mith__> how can i change the language in gimp?
<thumper> spykedtomato: gtkpod-aac replaces gtkpod
<thumper> but that's ok
<j0an> hey miguel
<spykedtomato> thumper: that's fine
<j0an> }what's up
<thumper> I don't suppose there is an amarok in a PPA compiled against libgpod.3?
<j0an> miguel_
<spykedtomato> thumper: i know there is one, but it's compiled for the ipod touch and iphone
<spykedtomato> thumper: so i haven't had the guts to test it out with my classic :)
<thumper> spykedtomato: do you happen to know the PPA?
<spykedtomato> 2 seks
<spykedtomato> thumper: http://ppa.launchpad.net/ipod-touch/
<thumper> spykedtomato: thanks
<spykedtomato> thumper: if you want to use the embedded album art stick to gtkpod tho - amarok isn't easy...
<thumper> spykedtomato: ok, what magic do I need to initialise the ipod though
<thumper> spykedtomato: I just tried saving stuff but no music still
<spykedtomato> thumper: what do you mean?
<spykedtomato> is the ipod mounted?
<combinio> how to turn off those jumping icons after each launching of program with mouse ??
<nosrednaekim> combinio: one second..
<combinio> nosrednaekim: ok :)
<thumper> spykedtomato: it's ok now, although cover art would be cool
<thumper> spykedtomato: is it easy?
<spykedtomato> thumper: is what easy - gtkpod?
<thumper> spykedtomato: getting coverart with gtkpod?
<combinio> nosrednaekim: cuz i'm trying to limit my system to make it much faster :)
<spykedtomato> spykedtomato: if you have the coverart embedded in your id3 then you don't have to do anything - it's just there
<thumper> spykedtomato: ah, I don't
<nosrednaekim> combinio: open up "kcontrol" and then go to "appearance and themes->launch feedback"
<spykedtomato> thumper: and i do - which i LOVE :)
<thumper> spykedtomato: do you know of a tool to add it?
<spykedtomato> thumper: you CAN do it in gtkpod - http://gtkpod.wikispaces.com/Adding+Cover+Art+from+a+browser
<spykedtomato> thumper: that wiki is awesome btw - and you can discuss in #gtkpod as well
<alexroot> yupiiiiiiii
<alexroot> peñaaaa eo, eoeoe
<alexroot> ieeeeeepa
<alexroot> (q mal toy, Rdiox)
<combinio> nosrednaekim: can u say it more accuracy where is that FEEDBACK ? :)) can't find it (non-english language on my kub :]
<Tm_T> alexroot: english, thank you
<combinio> nosrednaekim: i'm in Appearance but there is no feedback nowhere ://
<nosrednaekim> combinio: run the command "kcontrol" and go to appearance in there.
<spykedtomato> thumper: other than that i use easytag to tag all my mp3s
<combinio> nosrednaekim: got that :))
<su|> hi
<alexroot> ai gente d l'aspaña profunda?
<combinio> nosrednaekim: it is called - "jumping coursor" :)  /  got that :)) thanks :}
<CygnusX1> Hello.  Can anyone point me to a location containing the most recent information concerning sleep/hibernate issues introduced with 7.10? (7.04 was flawless on my laptop)
<nosrednaekim> combinio: and there is no "lauch feedback" there? a little rocket?
<CygnusX1> I am currently following a thread on launchpad that indicates this was a well known issue during Gutsy beta and was not resolved before release.
<combinio> nosrednaekim: hhmm... i made it kControl >> Appearance >> launchong programms >> and there is icon "cahnge coursor" - so i set on Don't change the coursor - before it was "jumping coursor". now it's okay :)
<alexroot> juas, m acabo d dar cuenta q m'edejao 90 euros en gasofa en diciembre ... coño, tendre q ir a pata
<stdin> !es | alexroot
<ubotu> alexroot: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<_Angelus_> man
<alexroot> stdin !! HOLA !
<_Angelus_> can someone answer me :(
<combinio> nosrednaekim: oh right! now i know what mean 'Feedback' ;P
<nosrednaekim> CygnusX1: yeah, its a problem with the kernel and ATI or Nvidia drivers
<nosrednaekim> combinio: yep :)
<combinio> nosrednaekim: thanks for help ;))
<_Angelus_> i want to update my nvidia drivers
<_Angelus_> is it posible on kubuntu or no?
<nosrednaekim> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_Angelus_> i want to update to the latest version
<nosrednaekim> why?
<_Angelus_> its the only way to use the package from nvidia.com
<_Angelus_> because some bugs where fixed
<_Angelus_> that are anoying me on compiz
<stdin> _Angelus_: instructions to install the binary driver from nvidia.com are also linked to on that page
<nosrednaekim> then yeah.... the only way is from the package on nvidia. but there are instructions on that wiki page
<_Angelus_> so thats the only way to update?
<nosrednaekim> stdin: heh... did you see yuriy's work on Adept for KDE4?
<teknoprep> hey all
<shadowhywind> hay all, question for you all if i wanted something to be modprobed on startup what file would i edit, *i so can't think of the name at the moment*
<teknoprep> what is the script that auto detects your xorg settings?
<teknoprep> on install
<stdin> nosrednaekim: yeah, it's progressing well (I guess). I took one look at the code and want "Ahhhhhh!" :p
<nosrednaekim> stdin: haha
<CygnusX1> nosrednaekim: Damn it.  Now neither Vista nor Kubuntu are useable on my laptop.  haha Funny hting with Vista....sleep/hiber worked fine in beta1,b2, rc1,rc2...final release BAM.  This is what got me using Fiesty on my lappy.
<_Angelus_> and shoukd i remove kubuntu's driver first? before installing the one from nvidia.com?
<nosrednaekim> shadowhywind: /etc/modules
<stdin> _Angelus_: that would probably be a good idea
<awen_> CygnusX1: look forward to hardy... the 2.6.24 kernel does a much better job for sleeping/hibernation
<nosrednaekim> CygnusX1: keep using fiesty for a couple more months..
<CygnusX1> Would just recompiling the eixsting kernel using slub instead of slab (or vice versa) do the trick?
<nosrednaekim> CygnusX1: yeah.. there was something about recompiling the kernel....
<nosrednaekim> with some option enabled.
<su|> since my last update I have a problem getting knetworkmanager to work with my wireless connection. it's a ipw2200 chipset and the kernelmodules ieee80211, ieee80211_crypt and ipw2200 are loaded. iwconfig tells me there's a device eth1 with an unassociated ESSID:"myESSID". when I try to get an IP with dhclient I get the "No DHCPOFFERS received". if i try to set a static IP manually i get no connection. can anyone help me?
<nosrednaekim> su|: is your wireless switch on?
<CygnusX1> I frequently customize the kernel on Slackware on my desktop.  Are they any special Kubuntu hoops to jump trhough when compiling one's own kernel? (a modern guide to doing it the Kubuntu way perhaps?)
<awen_> CygnusX1: i don't think it would do everything... 2.6.22 is somewhat "broken" with regards to hibernate/sleeping
<nosrednaekim> sounds like your radio is disabled. run "iwlist eth1 scan"
<nosrednaekim> CygnusX1: not that I know of..
<su|> nosrednaekim: yes, if i switch it off iwconfig ttells me "radio off"
<nosrednaekim> su|: oh..ok
<nosrednaekim> what does iwlist eth1 scan say su| ?
 * awen_ runs hardy alpha, and has a more stable suspend/resume than both feisty and gutsy
<CygnusX1> awen_: If I add the alpha repository and upgrade gutsy, can I expect huge problems upgrading to hardy final?
<su|> nosrednaekim: a lot. it found some cells with different wireless networks. one of them is my network
<nosrednaekim> su|: ok, great.... do you have encryption?
<CygnusX1> Wow.  It is frustrating seeing this issue discussed for months before the final release. :-(
<awen_> CygnusX1: you shouldn't expect huge problems doing the final upgrade... but expect a lot of problems in the meantime; it is alpha after all
<nosrednaekim> CygnusX1: upgrading from a hardy alpha to the final is painless and probably pretty safe
<nosrednaekim> its what I did for gutsy
<su|> nosrednaekim: yes, WPA with pre-shared keys
<CygnusX1> awen_: How are things working for you?  I need wire networking, Firfox, Openoffice, and Truecrypt running.
<emilsedgh> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<shadowhywind_> hay all i have a fat32 partition on an external hdd, when i boot into a qtparted live cd to copy the entire partition to a different hardrive, It wont paste it. Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> su|: ouch..... and knetworkmanager isn't working at all?
<su|> nosrednaekim: it worked till my last update.
<nosrednaekim> su|: did that update have a kernel?
<awen_> CygnusX1: i haven't had any serious problems yet; most of them is just cosmetic... but i would recommend stay using kde 3.5.x and not kde4 yet
<su|> nosrednaekim: maybe, I'm not sure. is there an aptitude/adept logfile?
<nosrednaekim> yeah... I think there is a dpkg log file in /var/log
<nosrednaekim> but unfortunately, I have to go.
<su|> nosrednaekim: I ran update-modules with the new kernel, but that didn't change anything
<CygnusX1> awen_: Thank you.  It won't kill me to try it.  If it doesn't work out, I shall jsut revert to Fiesty image (thank good ness I imaged before going gibbon!)
<su|> nosrednaekim: have a nice evening
<basy> hi du you know any tutorial on web how to change default ubuntu nvidia driver to original nvidia..., I need turn off X-server first, and do it with terminal, and i don't know how to ...
<awen_> CygnusX1: check that you get the new 2.6.24 kernel automatically... if not you need to install the deb packages manually using adept
<shadowhywind_> basy have you downloaded the nvidia driver yet?
<awen_> CygnusX1: but then i'll welcome you to hardy :)
<basy> yes
<CygnusX1> :-)  Thank you
<shadowhywind_> have you installed it yet? or is that what your stuck on?
<_Angelus_> why i do only have "Load GLX" in my Modules section of xorg.conf ?
<_Angelus_> :/
<basy> <shadowhywind_> when i run ./install => stops on the beginig and tels me to turn off x-server
<shadowhywind_> ok log out to take you back to the login screen, you should see something a button for sessons click that and chose console
<su|> which command do I have to run after a new kernel was installed? my wireless connection does not work any more. is there something I have to do after installing a new kernel?
<basy> <shadowhywind_> thnx i'll try
<su|> by
<yereth> hi guys
<yereth> what was the fancy theme manager for KDE called again?
<xtas> What other system monitors for desktop is out there except conky?
<phoenixz> Hi there, I have a laptop (dell latitude d620) with a video out, which can show a desktop on a secondary monitor.. The problem is that this video out is not working. I want to show presentations on that video out, but how do I enable it?
<NickPresta> xtas, superkaramba has a few applets that show system information.
<JohnKirro> anyone know why a data dvd burned using k3b would work in one windows xp machine and not another?
<xtas> NickPresta: thanks. that was the one I was looking for.
<BluesKaj> !dual head
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<limac> hey, what compiler in kubuntu should I use for fortran?
<JohnKirro> !fortran
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fortran - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> limac, I would use g77.
<limac> should what's the command
<NickPresta> limac, it depends if you're using fortran 77 or 95.
<limac> either
<NickPresta> limac, then g77 is probably best. sudo apt-get install g77
<limac> and for 95?
<NickPresta> sudo apt-get install gfortran
<limac> and to compile the file
<NickPresta> limac, you're going to have to read the man pages or find some resources on the web :)
<limac> like for c++ "g++ -o name name.cpp
<NickPresta> limac, g77 is part of the gcc suite so I would imagine it's similar
<limac> allright thx I'll check the internet for the rest! :D
<limac> NickPresta ^^^^^^^^6
<NickPresta> :)
<intelikey> i seem to be banned from #ubuntu.   looks like there was a bot invation
<intelikey> anyway   anyone want to help trubble shoot a network malidy ?
<intelikey> i'm loosing contunity through a single box,  i can ping both networks on that box from either network, but i can't get past the box itself.   not sure what's wrong  route gateway settings or iptables packet forwarding...  i'm clueless on networks...
<phoenixz> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<limac> NickPresta: are fortran 90 and 95 the same?
<limac> !gfortran
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfortran - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Verr> '
<Mr_Sonoma> any hear when the flash plug in is supposed to be fixed? an expected time frame?
<enry> good night
<TimS> The command line command "at" doesnt seem to work for me, anyone have it working?
<ardchoille> "at"  ?
<ardchoille> TimS: Can you give an example?
<TimS> at 21:59
<intelikey> is the deamon running ?
<intelikey> and it requires an executable to run.
<intelikey> man at
<TimS> I think so. The command is added to the que, and it dissapears from the que
<ardchoille> Whoa, I didn't know about that.
<TimS> I typed "at 21:59"
<TimS> kate
<TimS> ^D
<TimS> It added it to the que, when the time came, kate diddn't run, what am I doing wrong intelikey
<intelikey> TimS 21:59 is not a command.   man at
<TimS> I know its not!
<TimS> The next line is for the user input
<TimS> "at 21:59" enter
<TimS> "kate" enter
<TimS> ^D
<TimS> I entered it perfectly fine, but it diddn't appear to work
<TimS> How can I check if the deamon is running intelikey?
<awen_> TimS:
<sourcemaker> TimS: top
<awen_> TimS: i don't think it is possible to use graphical programs
<TimS> awen_: Hmm? I thought it would run any command. Ill try a different command then, hold on.
<awen_> i tried executing 'echo "hi" >> ~/test' which works fine... but kate doesn't
<TimS> Okay.
<TimS> that worked for me also
<awen_> :)
<juan> ive overwritten part of a ext3 partition is there anyway to restore data that wasnt erased?
<TimS> Not sure how much use it is then awen_ :P
<awen_> TimS: good for task like backing up, syncing etc., which most often can be done from the command-line
<awen_> you might need to telle kate a
<awen_> at which xdisplay it should start
<brad__> i need some help
<brad__> im new to linux and i need some help with konsole
<intelikey> say it.
<brad__> please
<intelikey> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<intelikey> and some that don't know may also answer
<Viking667> hello. I've got a question. I want to turn OFF launch feedback icon on the pointer when a program starts up. I've looked through all the kcontrol sections. (kubuntu 7.04)
<Viking667> ... and I haven't found anything relating to launch feedback.
<intelikey> Viking667 it's hiden in the kcontrol some place.
<jussi01> !away > gauravvijay
<intelikey> look for keyword bounc
<snarkster> hi there, Ive got a question changing properties on another panel that I added.
<jussi01> snarkster: ask the question!
<juan> snarkster: try using control pannel
<snarkster> oh
<awen_> Viking667: under mouse "Visual feedback on activation" ?
<snarkster> well i dont have control panel
<juan> erm i mean system settings
<snarkster> Im trying to hide a new panel i moved to the top of the page.
<intelikey> now wasn't that fun....
<Viking667> I tried searching for "launch", got 0 hits.
<brad__> i have idea how to use konsole i am triying to find a folder
<jussi01> snarkster: you ned to restart the panel  before it will show the dropdown to change the panel you just created
<intelikey> i tried starting xorg so i conld help you look and lost all display.
<snarkster> how do you restart the panel?
<intelikey> guess i better fix that.
<intelikey> killall kicker ;kicker
<Viking667> I'll try that then. Thank you. It's not where I thought it was, nor named what I thought it was.
<intelikey> in the alt+f2
<jussi01> brad__: what are you looking for?
<awen_> Viking667: try to see if it works... was the best shot i could find
<intelikey> brad__ ls ~= dir    cp ~= copy    rm ~= del   <<< some dos rough equivalents
<snarkster> awesome it hides
<bmk789>  is $400 good for a PC with AMD X2 3600+, 1GB DDR2-800, 7300LE, 160GB, DVDRW?
<brad__> i download flash player plugin and it is on my desktop and do not know what to tipe in to view the files in the desktop
<snarkster> thank you very much
<intelikey> snarkster kicker can hid yes.  can be most anywhere and any size.
<jussi01> brad__: cd Desktop
<bmk789> oops, wrong channed
<bmk789> channel*
<bmk789> :P
<gustavo> hola a todos
<jussi01> !es | gustavo
<ubotu> gustavo: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<intelikey> brad__  ls ~/Desktop   to view them
<xxyy>  I've a quetion on dolphin. Is it the right site to answer?
<jussi01> xxyy: go ahead
<intelikey> the tild "~" always expands to your home dirrectory.  and you desktop dir is in your home dir.
<intelikey> err i should say should always expant to $HOME
<Viking667> nope, wasn't that one 8-(
<jussi01> Viking667: what are you looking for
<xxyy> jussi01: when i open dolphin file manager, in the storage media menu i see all the hard disk and cd, but i don't find the floppy disk icon
<brad__> -they are not working
<intelikey> wel i'm in the dark again.   back in a bit.
<jussi01> brad__: you need to have the capitals correct - did you?
<jussi01> brad__: it should be: cd Desktop
<brad__> no now it worked thant you
<jussi01> :)
<SpinBoson> Anyone happen to know where I can find the 3ddesktop package?
<intelikey> back.
<jussi01> SpinBoson: exactly what do you mean?
<jussi01> this?
<jussi01> !compiz | SpinBoson
<ubotu> SpinBoson: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<SpinBoson> I think compiz is something else... I could be wrong though
<jussi01> SpinBoson: can you explain a little more?
<SpinBoson> I have an annoying ATI card which makes beryl basically impossible. I found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368142 which has some of the neat features, and it mentions a package known as 3ddesktop
<Viking667> FOUND it!!!!!
<jussi01> !nickspam > B4S3M
<Viking667> had to turn on a extra menu entry on the Kicker's Menu: "Settings"
<tinin> How do I change file associations in firefox, (to open a file with a different program)?
<jussi01> !xgl | SpinBoson
<ubotu> SpinBoson: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<jussi01> gah
<xxyy> jussi01: have you an idea
<jussi01> SpinBoson: go have a look at that guide - it has stuff about xgl
<jussi01> xxyy: no
<B4S3M> i need a universal media player for kubuntu
<xxyy> jussi01:ok
<jussi01> B4S3M: VLC
<jussi01> !info vlc | B4S3M
<ubotu> b4s3m: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 1134 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<xxyy> jussi01:probably is a too symple question
<SpinBoson> jussi01: That guide just tells me how to install compiz
<xxyy> jussi01:thanks
<jussi01> SpinBoson: does it not have stuff about installing xgl also?
<B4S3M> jussi01: canit run aXXo formats ?
<SpinBoson> jussi01: No.
<SpinBoson> jussi01: Does compiz run on the default ati driver?
<jussi01> B4S3M: not sure - but i can run everything Ive thrown at it
<jussi01> SpinBoson: with the help of xgl it should
<jussi01> afaik
<SpinBoson> jussi01: How do I find out if xgl is installed?
<SpinBoson> jussi01: Is it a package?
<intelikey> K-rap!  i don't know what has gone bonkers with my display.  when xorg starts it's fine but when the de tries to start it goes all black and that's that until ruboot.   </blinks>
<jussi01> SpinBoson: one moment please
<SpinBoson> aye
<jussi01> SpinBoson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusionATI?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<jussi01> Ok, Im off to bed. night all
<xxyy> jussi01: good niught
<intelikey> ok i have a working xorg.  now to test the users de
<intelikey> nope.  blind again.
<limac> what is the extension for a fortran file in kate?
<limac> </blinks?
<unix_infidel> limac: depends.
<unix_infidel> fortran files are non kate specific.
<limac> example?
<unix_infidel> most likely it's file.f
<limac> ah! anymore
<limac> like for fortan 95
<unix_infidel> dunno. i havent used fortran in a long time.
<limac> or 90
<unix_infidel> i dont think i want to learn fortran either.
<limac> that's allright, thx a lot
<unix_infidel> limac: iirc the versions are just appened as a suffix onto the file name.
<unix_infidel> f90, f70, f95
<xxyy> when i open dolphin file manager, in the storage media menu i see all the hard disk and cd, but i don't find the floppy disk icon
<gauravvijay> .for is also used
<unix_infidel> ^^, indeed.
<limac> ah! thx unix_infidel
<limac> thx
<intelikey> /quit .
<intelikey> mc
<intelikey> ~aumi
<intelikey> q
<intelikey> exit
<limac> and also what command should be executed to run them vial the terminal?
<limac> anyone using hardy kubuntu?
<limac> liking i?
<marius__> hi to all
<unix_infidel> well piss on my mac tablet expectations.
<unix_infidel> http://www.crunchgear.com/2008/01/02/new-apple-notebook-spotted-we-told-you-so/
<brad__> ok when i could some call me or go into privet to help me i am very lost
<nivek> !ask | brad__
<ubotu> brad__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<brad__> i enterd cd Desktop in konsole and i still can not see the files on my desktop
<Mr_Sonoma> brad__, type ls
<gauravvijay> try ls
<xxyy> when i open dolphin file manager, in the storage media menu i see all the hard disk and cd, but i don't find the floppy disk icon
<phoenixz> Hi there, I have a dell latitude d620 laptop which has an intel 945 chipset, and I want to user the external video.. How can I configure X to do this? Some people pointed me to xinerama and this link (http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead) but it doesnt really work what is said there.. Could anybody here helpe me out?
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: you mean the webcam or an external screen?
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, this laptop does not have a webcam.. I have an external monitor connected (a projector) and I need to show presentations on that external monitor
<djdarkman> hello, can someone help me out with installing a newer version of the ati driver? I installed it but I get strange errors
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: fn+f8
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: what errors?
<djdarkman> like this
<djdarkman> Checking for nVidia: not present.
<djdarkman> Checking for FBConfig: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, tried that, but does not work... doesnt do anything
<djdarkman> segfault erros simply just don`t give a clue to me
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: works fine with every dell i've tried, pastebin your xorg.conf ---> rafb.net/paste
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: compiz?
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, sure, one sec
<djdarkman> yes
<djdarkman> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: also make sure all necessary acpi and button components are installad and working.
<djdarkman> used this to install the drivers
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, right back.. the X session I got right now is messed up, no mouse, its difficult to copy paste
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: hmm... do normal 3d apps work?
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: does glxgears count?
<brad__> when i type cd Desktop ls and type ./install-flashplayer-9 i get bash: ./install_flash_player_9_linux: is a directory
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: yes...
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim:
<djdarkman> djdarkman@Darknet2:~$ fgl_glxgears
<djdarkman> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<djdarkman> Segmentation fault
<Mr_Sonoma> brad__, what are you trying to do install flash?
<brad__> yes
<djdarkman> don`t understand why segfault... :(
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, back
<phoenixz> what ACPI and button things should be installed?
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, pasting xorg.conf now
<Mr_Sonoma> did you use tar to extract the files from the tarball?
<dthacker-work> hi, I've just accidentally enabled some kind of keyboard gesture on my laptop that prevents me from typing.  How do I set it back?
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: did you disable the included kernel driver?
<Mr_Sonoma> oh....ok i see
<djdarkman> yes, I`m taking a look at the xorg.conf because glxinfo reports no direct rendering
<Mr_Sonoma> brad__, type cd install_flash_player_9
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: get rid of any composite disableing sections
<Mr_Sonoma> brad__, type cd install_flash_player_9_linux
<maria> ahoy, anyone here owns an iPod (nano...or any with recent firmware) and got amarok to work with it nice? (re: problem with new DB format...) I can't find a "bleeding edge" source for kubuntu packages
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, http://rafb.net/p/R9gy2z85.html
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: done that, where can I add the Direct rendering in xorg.conf? because I get no direct rendering errors
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: probably a kernel module conflict.... take a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, I checked for button or acpi packages in adept, but I can't find any that would make sense in this context
<Schuenemann> does anyone here use kile and know if it's possible to maximize the edit window/view?
<djdarkman> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
<djdarkman> (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0
<djdarkman> (II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: look for kernel module errors
<djdarkman> how do they look like nosrednaekim? (the log is realy long)
<martin_> hallo
<brad__> how do i register my nickname so i can send privet messg
<Schuenemann> /nickserv register password
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: try "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep kernel"
<andreas> hello
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, AND BACK AGAIN
<andreas> i am trying to add a file to a tar.gz file
<andreas> using Arc
<phoenixz> another X crash.. X is fun while experimenting
<djdarkman> no errors
<djdarkman> (II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel
<djdarkman> (II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module
<andreas> but i don't know how to add a password
<martin_> anyone could tell me how to install the divx webplayer for watching movies on stage6.com ?
<andreas> can anyone help me?
<Daisuke-Ido> use another format
<Daisuke-Ido> rar would be best if you're insistent about password-protecting it
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: hmm...ok, this is the 7.11 one, right? did you install it via autogenerated debs?
<andreas> and what program should i use?
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: 7.12
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: yeah... 7.12, i'm a bit behid ;)
<gtt> i haven't been able to move windows by double clicking and dragging the title bar after renaming xorg.conf
<gtt> anyone got any suggestions?
<djdarkman> yes I installed it with autogenerated debs
<Daisuke-Ido> i didn't say use a different program, i said use a different format.
<Mr_Sonoma> brad__,  did you get it?
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: remove the debs and install via the "./drivername.run"method.
<B4S3M> how can i play aXXo files on kubuntu :S
<andreas> ok now i created a .tar file
<andreas> but still how can i make it password protected?
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, Are you still there?
<djdarkman> ok nosrednaekim
<djdarkman> btw nosrednaekim isn`t the deb way safer?
<Daisuke-Ido> you cannot add a password to a tar file, this is why i said to use a *different format*
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: not really,
<andreas> how the heck do i do that?
<Daisuke-Ido> the best you can do is set permissions so that others can't even see it.
<nosrednaekim> I haven't heard of any problems useing the non-deb way. but everyone seems to have problems with the debs.
<andreas> ok in windows you could make rar files that also have passwords for the files
<Daisuke-Ido> rar, yes.
<andreas> how can i do that in linux
<andreas> ?
<Daisuke-Ido> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<andreas> so what should i do now?
<andreas> how do i set the permissions for the file?
<ubuntu> o
<Minataku> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<nivek> andreas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Alonea> what would be a good channel for general computer help? i am confused on where I am supposed to put the thermal goo.
<nivek> Alonea: This channel is for #kubuntu support. However, you may find this guide helpful: http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/article/274 If it still doesn't answer your question, Google is your friend.
<djdarkman> nosrednaekim: you were right, strange, last time I ran the driver it didn`t work and the deb generating mode worked... now it looks like it`s the oposite
<nosrednaekim> djdarkman: yep.
<RytmenPinnen> Hi
<nivek> RytmenPinnen: Hello
 * RytmenPinnen have entered for some pointless ranting :P 
<nivek> RytmenPinnen: This channel is for support. If you have a question, ask away. Otherwise, #kubuntu-offtopic is for general chatting (or ranting, I suppose, if you prefer).
<RytmenPinnen> the thing is, Deluge is awesome, I switched from Ktorrent cause it ate about 20% of my cpu power for some reason, But
<RytmenPinnen> gaaaaaaaaaaah
<RytmenPinnen> wrong channel again
<RytmenPinnen> sry about that :P, byeee
<Alonea> nivek: thanks. that page helps a lot. bad thing with laptops is everything is smaller and I havenever done this before.
<B4S3M> i need to run aXXo file on Kubuntu
<nivek> B4S3M: Do you mean an aXXo .avi movie file?
<nivek> B4S3M: If so, have you tried playing it using VLC?
#kubuntu 2008-01-03
<B4S3M> nivek: yes .... no good :S
<nivek> B4S3M: What happens when you play it?
<nivek> Or try to play it, I mean.
<nivek> In VLC
<B4S3M> on VLC ... nothing just the bar indicator goes on the bar like its a 2 mins film or somthng
<B4S3M> on any other player .... it displays a crappy msg abt aXXo and how he blablabla
<nivek> What's the filetype? aXXo isn't necessarily a filetype, it's a nickname for this guy who rips DVDs and torrents them. If you downloaded one and it's not playing on VLC, it's probably a fake. Every aXXo movie I've seen has been DivX which VLC plays fine for me.
<B4S3M> can 700 MB be a fake ?
<nivek> B4S3M: Query me the link of where you got it.
<nivek> And yes. For instance, some people download movies and are told to install a certain media player before they can play the movie. The certain media player is pretty much a huge trojan horse.
<nivek> Which is why illegal downloads are bad :P
<B4S3M> cant query .... cant identify ma self
<nivek> Oh.
<B4S3M> [02:05] [505] Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register!
<nivek> Ah, okay/
<B4S3M> what do u need to know ?
<brentp> hi, in the past, i've used nvidia-settings to set up dual-monitors, however, when i run it now, i dont get all of the options, just a minimal list of checkboxes, is there another apt package needed to see all the options?
<nivek> B4S3M: After examining the file, it is indeed a fake. Members of the site where you got it have confirmed this.
<B4S3M> confirmed wt ?
<B4S3M> the file
<Kozeris> hello, wtf is happening, i just installed kubuntu, started to configure everything, and then checked memory usage, and omg  from my 1gb ram [ and 1 gb swap]  diz fucking gay eats 800 mB ! im just in shock,  checked proceses, a lots  and every eats 50 mb,  why those asshole even runs? i know i configured and closed, so  just shut diz fucking proces up too, its even still work ...
<B4S3M> or tth whole site ?
<Kozeris> when i was on gnome live cd it just ate only  200 mb, and i was configured a lot too
<nivek> B4S3M: Just that file.
<Kozeris> and i installed diz shit to my windowzsicked friend too, i think he got heart atack at his home, couse he doesnt  run skype ...
<stdin> Kozeris: 1) watch the language! 2) check the *real* memory usage
<Kozeris> fuck diz all life, fuck that, my mom hiding cigaretes from me and i wanna to smoke now, omg i just will blow her head
<stdin> Kozeris: most will be cached
<Kozeris> stdin
<Kozeris> ok sorry , what you mean real?
<stdin> open ksysguard from KMenu ->system
<Kozeris> i mean,  Phisical memory usage 800 MB of 1gb, and swap absolutely no usage
<Kozeris> yes i watching over there
<stdin> in there only the lowest band is actually used
<stdin> the rest is cache and buffers
<stdin> it'll be released if any app needs it
<Kozeris> oh so when i will run like css or cod4, then  priorityty will go on this game yeah?
<stdin> yes
<Kozeris> okey thanks so much, but what about gnome, there the same actions and usage still 200 mb?  it just not realising, and  giving only free memory to other apps?
<Kozeris> anyway thanks so much \o/
<stdin> yeah, different apps report memory usage differently
<Kozeris> oh key , very nice, thank you so much, Kkozeris!
<Alonea> nivek: if you were wondering, I got it on and now my laptop no longer is overheating. w00t.
<nivek> Alonea: Well done. Glad I could help.
<Alonea> nivek: glad you did. I had been searching for a page with decent pictures for a while. some pages made it seem like the vent looking thing was what you were supposed to glue! not the silver square...
<ki4slw> 07:34:23 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/brad/Juno.REAL AXXO TEAM.DVDRIP.ENG.avi< WHAT DOES THISE MEAN
<KalEl> help please, when i start gnome-appearance-properties it says: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "22x22/apps/khelpcenter.png"
<KalEl> sorry
<Schuenemann> how do I upgrade to KDE 3.5.8?
<LjL-Mobile> Schuenemann: are you on gutsy?
<Schuenemann> LjL-Mobile, feisty
<LjL-Mobile> Schuenemann: i think it's in backports
<LjL-Mobile> Schuenemann: perhaps you may want to consider upgrading to gutsy, anyway.
<Schuenemann> I will, but I can't right now
<LjL-Mobile> Schuenemann: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-358.php
<Schuenemann> LjL-Mobile, what is the package name?
<Jucato> Schuenemann: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-358.php
<Jucato> pfft
<Jucato> instructions are there :)
<LjL-Mobile> Jucato: it's possible they're just in backports now though
<Jucato> we can always check :)
<Jucato> !info kdebase feisty-backports
<ubotu> Package kdebase does not exist in feisty-backports
<k4ever> hi all
<Schuenemann> I'm trying
<k4ever> can someone point me to a good how-to on getting aiglx working right with ati's fglrx 8.43 and kubuntu 7.10
<Jucato> Schuenemann: basically you just add the repository, and update your system.
<Schuenemann> Jucato, I need that authentication key
<ki4slw_> <ki4slw> 07:34:23 PM: xine: couldn't find demux for >/home/brad/Juno.REAL AXXO TEAM.DVDRIP.ENG.avi< WHAT DOES THISE MEAN
<Bluesoul> greetings
<Jucato> Schuenemann: yeah. the linik to that key is there too
<Jucato> "Jonathan Riddell's key"
<Jucato> ooops sorry for the highlight Riddell :P
<ki4slw_> HOW DO I REGISTER MY NICK NAME
<neville> erm
<Jucato> !register | ki4slw_
<ubotu> ki4slw_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<Jucato> !caps | ki4slw_
<ubotu> ki4slw_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<neville>  /msg nickserv register password ?
<ki4slw_> sorry
<Schuenemann> Jucato, when you click full upgrade, where do you see changes?
<Schuenemann> before applying
<Jucato> click on Review Changes
<Schuenemann> doh, so easy
<Jucato> :)
<Schuenemann> but there is KDE there
<Schuenemann> just some random applications
<Schuenemann> some that I don't even have, like kadressbook
<ki4slw_> is there a good avi player besides kaffiene
<Schuenemann> Jucato, sorry, nevermind
<alberto> Brand new install via PXE. authentication failed for kerneo packages. Did the keys change?
<Schuenemann> ki4slw_, kaffeine is my favorite, but there's mplayer, vlc...
<ki4slw_> but kaffine will not play my moves
<Schuenemann> ki4slw_, why not?
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: kaddressbook is part of kontact,just like kmail
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, yeah, but, I don't have any
<Schuenemann> I use thunderbird
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: you uninstalled kontact?
<Schuenemann> yes
<nosrednaekim> so you do nothave the kubuntu-desktop metapackage installed?
<Schuenemann> huh... I installed kubuntu
<shaffy> does anyone know of a program to convert wav to mp3?
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, you only need that metapackage if you install ubuntu, xubuntu or something else?
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: its also helpful for upgrades.
<nosrednaekim> shaffy: lame
<shaffy> nosrednaekim: i'm guessing that there is no GUI for, correct?
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, what will it do?
<Jucato> shaffy: audacity
<Schuenemann> shaffy, kaudiocreator has GUI
<nosrednaekim> shaffy: kaudiokreator might work...
<shaffy> perfect, thanks guys.
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: what will what do?
<shaffy> much appreciated.
<Schuenemann> nosrednaekim, what is kubuntu-desktop for?
<Jucato> doesn't kaudiocreator just rip CD's?
<Schuenemann> Jucato, it has an option for file, though I never used it
<nosrednaekim> Schuenemann: it installed a bunch of reccomended packages that make up the desktop, and I *believe* that its helpful for upgrades
<Jucato> Schuenemann: it's a metapackage that makes sure the kubuntu default set of packages are installed, ensuring that the necessary packages are there, which makes sure that what needs to be upgraded is upgraded
<Schuenemann> I thought it was installed by default
<Jucato> although it's not 100% necessary when simply doing updates... but dist-upgrades to another version is another storry
<Jucato> Schuenemann: it is, until you remove a package that's installed by default :)
<Jucato> (like kaddressbook...)
<Schuenemann> well, I'll cancel my upgrade and install it then
<Schuenemann> is it worth?
<Jucato> hm... personally, I don't think it's necessary in this case....
<ace_suares> It turns out that grub made all /dev/md3 into /dev/md2 and this is not a kernel bug. It is related to the upgrade tough, and might be filed as a bug in itself. Also, the nvidia driver suddenly seems to be missing.
<Schuenemann> meh... I'll remove kaddressbook later then
<k4ever> i'm having issues with compiz-fusion and fglrx/aiglx in kubuntu 7.10.  when i run compiz --replace compiz starts up fine and everything works well, but i can't move my windows
<Schuenemann> !libxine-extracodecs > ki4slw_
<Jucato> Schuenemann: that package no longer exists in gutsy though...
<Jucato> it's superceded by libxine1-ffmpeg, or better yet, kubuntu-restricted-extras
<Jucato> k4ever: try asking in #compiz-fusion
<Schuenemann> hmmm
<k4ever> don't know if i should ask for help here, in #compiz-fusion, or #ati channel.   i haven't had problems with an other distro.   i'm using ati's latest driver
<k4ever> jucato:  thanks will try there
<phoenixz> After quite a bit of tweaking, I got dualhead to work on my dell latitude d620 laptop.. problem only is now that a) the laptop screen is 4:3 while the lcd screen itself is 16:9 format, and b) I have no more direct rendering.. so compiz isnt working either..
<phoenixz> I first used the "intel" video driver without problems, but this driver crashes in dual mode.. So Im using the "i810" driver now
<phoenixz> but I dont have direct draw..
<phoenixz> does anybody have a clue on how to fix this one?
<nosrednaekim> !intel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, You available for a minute?
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: yea...sorry about earlier.
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, NP..
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, Im just asking since you said you never had any problems
<unix_infidel> did acpi tools work for you?
<unix_infidel> apt-cache search *acpi*
<unix_infidel> with the wildcards
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, right now, after lots of manual xorg.conf tweaking (yeah, got backups)
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: well did you try connecting the vga device. then doing a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, one sec
<unix_infidel> it should create a default xorg.conf for that setup.
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, right now, after lots of manual xorg.conf tweaking (yeah, got backups) I got 2 monitors to work.. even the fn-F8 works (don't ask me how that worked, it suddenly did)
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, problem is that Im having a few side effects
<unix_infidel> like?
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, 1) I had to use the i810 driver, not the intel... dunno if thats a problem
<phoenixz> but
<phoenixz> with that
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, first, my screen is 4:3 and not 16:9 as the laptop screen is.. I figure thats a resolution thing I can fix quite easily, im not too worried (yet) about it
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: i810 = intel chipset video driver.
<tinin> How could I change file associations in firefox, (to open a file with a different program)?
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, yeah, I know.. "intel" as well.. what are the differences?
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: nothing really.
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, for one, the "intel" driver crashes on the config I have right now
<phoenixz> (I'll paste it in a second)
<unix_infidel> just a chipset specific driver iirc.
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, bigger problem is: no more direct rendering..
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, so no compiz
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, i810 supports direct rendering?
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: yea, that's expected, compiz is fairly experimental.
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, well compiz yeah, but on a lower level its not working either
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, as in, when I do a glxinfo | grep direct I get this:
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: it seems after a quick google people are getting 3d rendering with i810.
<phoenixz> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, so how can I find out why direct rendering is not working in this case?
<unix_infidel> no idea.
<unix_infidel> I usually dont mess with anything besides nvidia when it comes to 3d.
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, I know, but this was not my choice :P
<phoenixz> another thing then...
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, the image on the external monitor is... jiggy... its like there is some sort of disruption in the signal
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, normally I'd think its a cable thing, but Ive seen it on another similar laptop with debian as well..
<phoenixz> while windows versions are working normally
<unix_infidel> modify the xorg.conf to work with that projector.
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, could this be a driver problem as well?
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: depends, was it working fine with "intel"
<bmk789> is there a good way to setup a proxy server i can relay all web traffic through
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, I haven't connected the projector yet ;) I'll do that once all is working ok
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, its not working at all with the intel driver, the intel driver crashes on this dual configuration i have
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, also, I have clone mode.. is there any way to have dual screen?
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: I realized long ago.  Servers and Desktops with VERY specific hardware are keys to running linux.
<mrdigital-laptop> whats the latest STABLE known working video driver for NVidia?
<unix_infidel> Laptops are fairly finicky and should be used sparingly with nonstandard setsups.
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, supposedly, linux ought to run pretty well on most hardware by now, not?
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: for the same reason mac doesnt run well on most hardware.
<sourcemaker> can I enable deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-backports main universe multiverse restricted without getting in trouble
<sourcemaker> = Kubuntu backports
<phoenixz> well, mac is restricted on purpose.. :)
<Jucato> sourcemaker: you'll probably run into some trouble once in a while perhaps
<sourcemaker> Jucato: well.... ok
<mrdigital-laptop> anyone know the answer to my question ll
<mrdigital-laptop> lol
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, okay, thanks for the help so far!
<phoenixz> unix_infidel, If I make any advances, I'll let ya know
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: please do.
<unix_infidel> phoenixz: I have a thinkpad with a dock that connects to an external screen.
<sourcemaker> mrdigital-laptop: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run .... from the nvidia page :-)
<Jucato> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 100.14.19+2.6.22.4-14.10 (gutsy), package size 4896 kB, installed size 14848 kB
<unix_infidel> I'd like to think there's a way to make xinerama work with the dock + external vga.
<unix_infidel> But I gave up because it was poorly documented and not easy to work with.
<mrdigital-laptop> sourcemaker: clean install of gusty what do i do
<mrdigital-laptop> first time at KDE desktop
<sourcemaker> mrdigital-laptop: ok... use apt
<mrdigital-laptop> so sudo apt-get  now what
<sourcemaker> !nvidia |mrdigital-laptop
<ubotu> mrdigital-laptop: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jucato> if it's your first time, it's best to stick to the Ubuntu-provided drivers
<mrdigital-laptop> all it says is nvidia-glx-new
<mrdigital-laptop> i cant i need OpenGL
<sourcemaker> sudo apt-get install  nvidia-glx-new
<mrdigital-laptop> didnt work when i had 7.04
<Jucato> mrdigital-laptop: Ubuntu provides nvidia drivers with 3d acceleration
<mrdigital-laptop> should it work in 7.10?
<Jucato> it should work in 7.04 and 7.10.. perhaps you just didn't set it up properly?
<mrdigital-laptop> what i did was clean install of 7.04
<mrdigital-laptop> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<mrdigital-laptop> isntalled rebooted
<mrdigital-laptop> Xserver cant load
<mrdigital-laptop> nvidia api mismatch
<NickPresta> perhaps I'm mistaken. Wasn't there an "empty trash" button when viewing the trash bin?
<Jucato> mrdigital-laptop: you need to install linux-restricted-modules-generic too. but in Gutsy, you can just try to go to K Menu -> System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager
<mrdigital-laptop> ok thanks
<mrdigital-laptop> what do i do in gusty step for step
<Jucato> did you try using the Restricted Managers already?
<mrdigital-laptop> no im downloading 7.10
<Jucato> NickPresta: where?
<Jucato> mrdigital-laptop: try it when it's installed. it automates installing binary drivers like Nvidia
<tzd> is there a way to minimize Kontact to tray when clicking the close button in the upper left corner please?
<Jucato> tzd: not directly, but if one of the sub-apps in Kontact is running its system tray, you can do that
<NickPresta> Jucato, I'm not sure. I opened up the trash bin in D3lphin and I don't see an "empty trash" action. Perhaps it never existed, I'm not sure.
<Jucato> NickPresta: never existed. I had to put in a right-click menu to empty the trash last time :)
<Jucato> you can right-click in any empty space in the Trash
<NickPresta> Jucato, ah okay. Thanks for the sanity check :)
<Jucato> NickPresta: everyone is sane. only D3lphin isn't :P
<tzd> Jucato: hmm I've got the Korganizers daemon reminder thingie running there already but every time i click on the "X" when i have Kontact up it closes. When i press the minimize button it just minimizes. What am i doing wrong?
<Jucato> tzd: the korganizer reminder daemon isn't really the best one to use. try kmail's or akregators ;)
<tzd> Jucato: Aaaah yeah, now we're talking :) Nice! Thanks a lot as always! :) Where do you livev by the way? You've been on here longer than I have and it's way past bedtime for me ^^
<Jucato> Philippines :P
<tzd> Jucato: It's almost like you only see daylight 24/7 there ;P
<tzd> Jucato: so what time is it in the Philippines? 7-8 pm?
<Jucato> Thu Jan  3 09:54:17 PHT 2008
<nosrednaekim> H?
<tzd> eeh...hmm oops... philippines is in the SE Asia... gah, for a second i thought it was next to Hawaii :(
<Jucato> :P
<tzd> Jucato: have a splendid day mate, im off to bed! thanks again
<Jucato> bye! good night
<mrdigital-laptop> so anyone here use linuxMCE?
<Schuenemann> damn... these updates are taking long
<hoxtonhopper> anyone else tuning in to the Linux Link Tech Show here? Aaron Seigo's talking about KDE4 right now -- http://www.tllts.org/
<bmk789> mrdigital-laptop!
<bmk789> dont raid other rooms for linuxMCE help
<Schuenemann> what the.. after the whole download it says there was an error
<Schuenemann> the whole update
<Schuenemann> There was an error during updates. Possibly there was a problem in the download of some packages or the update would break packages.
<Kernel> has anyone used kgpg?. im trying to set it up and it cant make keys..it errors.
<Kernel> !kgpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kgpg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unix_infidel> Kernel: just use the command line gpg program.
<unix_infidel> if you want help with kgpg post errors.
<unix_infidel> but like i said the command line program will give you more verbose errors.
<Kernel> hmm. im not very familier with gpg
<Kernel> let me pastebin the error
<Kernel> http://pastebin.com/m724ddc4e
<Kernel> and im starting kgpg with user roob
<DarkTan_> ok, i have folowed the gutsy specific directiong on the wireless card. My wifi light it light up on my laptop and the restricted drivers manager says it is in use and the network connection manager says that it is enabled
<DarkTan_> but i can't connect to my network
<DarkTan_> no wep or wpa on the router either
<Tonren> Hey dudes, can anyone explain the error I'm getting in k3b when I try to burn a DVD ISO image?  http://rafb.net/p/ZAVGB065.html
<Tonren> Uh... anyone there?
<DarkTan_> kinda what i'm wondering......
<intelikey> there ?
<intelikey> clock out of sync  offset 21596 seconds   ;/
<DarkTan_> how do i make flash not crash everytime it tires to work?
<tribaldata> Hi guys anyone could tell me if there is something better then the wireless assistant ??
<intelikey> !flash | DarkTan_ i don't know.  maybe look here.
<ubotu> DarkTan_ i don't know.  maybe look here.: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<DarkTan_> ok, i have gutsy now, so dapper and edgy backports won;t help me will they?
<nandolinuxmaniac> hola!, me pueden dar la direccion de los canales en español de ubuntu y kubuntu?
<NickPresta> !es | nandolinuxmaniac
<ubotu> nandolinuxmaniac: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<intelikey> DarkTan_ no
<DarkTan_> didn't think so, would you be able to assist me with my wifi?
<intelikey> DarkTan_ no.  i don't have any experance with wireless.   (i don't believe in it.)
<DarkTan_> lol, gonna try a suggestion someone gave me then
<DarkTan_> if i can't fix flash, can i atleast make the kde crash handler shut up?
<tribaldata> DarkTan_: if you do manage to find that one out pass it along over here :)
<DarkTan_> arrg
<DarkTan_> i take it linux doesn't has a msconfig type program?
<tribaldata> Hi guys anyone could tell me if there is something better then the wireless assistant ?? Anything one of you would recommend ?
<NickPresta> DarkTan_, what are you trying to accomplish?
<tribaldata> DarkTan_: humm there is the system config type of thing but no msconfig that i know
<intelikey> no.   but a lot (most) apps use some sort of runtime configuration file DarkTan_    .blah.rc
<DarkTan_> i want the kde crash handle to stfu and quit telling flash is broke
<Kernel> any one have any ideas about this http://pastebin.com/m724ddc4e im trying to use kgpg
<NickPresta> DarkTan_, I'm not sure there is a way to silence a crash notification. What triggers the notification?
<intelikey> DarkTan_ ummm maybe remove flash ?
<DarkTan_> .....
 * DarkTan_ slaps himsefl
<DarkTan_> why didn't i think of that?
<tribaldata> omg lol
<intelikey> idk
<DarkTan_> odd....according to adept, flash isn't installed.....
<NickPresta> DarkTan_, how did you install it?
<DarkTan_> i could have sworw i used adept to install it
<DarkTan_> flashplugin-nonfree was the one i though i installed
<DarkTan_> bah, i figure out that one later
<DarkTan_> ok, gona reboot and see if the wifi works
<sunflower_kiss> the file dialog in firefox sucks :-(    is there any way to get firefox to use the native file dialog
<unix_infidel> sunflower_kiss: you mean the dialog used in windows explorer?
<unix_infidel> or atleast something similar :-P
<Jucato> I think he means the KDE file dialog :)
<hoxtonhopper> do you not like konqueror, sunflower_kiss?
<Jucato> (or at least I hope so)
<unix_infidel> Jucato: well most anything is better than the way firefox's filemanagement application works.
<hoxtonhopper> for me konqueror is my default web browser, and firefox is the backup in case of compatibility trouble
<unix_infidel> i just default everything to home and mv as necessary.
<Jucato> s/filemanagement/file dialog/ :)
<sunflower_kiss> hoxtonhopper: no, I tried konqueror, but it doesn't work very well... I couldn't even log into gmail
<Jucato> hm... firefox isn't a file manager :)
<unix_infidel> Jucato: could be.
<sunflower_kiss> Jucato: no, I'm just talking about the dialog to load a file
<sunflower_kiss> Jucato: yes, that's right, I want firefox to use the KDE filedialog
<chadwick> how do u get lime wire to work?
<NickPresta> chadwick, I would use Frostwire. It's much better.
<sunflower_kiss> Jucato:  you said "s/filemanagement/file dialog/ :)"
<chadwick> either way how do i install it?
<Jucato> sunflower_kiss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=327828
<sunflower_kiss> Jucato: what do you mean?
<NickPresta> chadwick, with frostwire, go to their website (frostwire.com), download the deb file and then click on it in D3lphin. It should prompt you to install
<Jucato> sunflower_kiss: that was for unix_infidel anyway... it's basically a sed/vim command for "search and replace" in short
<Jucato> !frostwire | chadwick
<ubotu> chadwick: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Jucato> !limewire | chadwick
<ubotu> chadwick: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<sunflower_kiss> Jucato: thank you :-)
<Jucato> sunflower_kiss: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KGtk+for+Kubuntu+Feisty?content=67315
<Jucato> and others: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntegrateFirefoxWithKDE
<DarkTan_> w00t! wireless works and that irrating admind mode crash went way
<b0nn> can anyone point me to a how to for changing the splash image that is displayed whilst Kubuntu boots?
<tribaldata> !splashscreen | b0nn
<ubotu> b0nn: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<b0nn> Ive just followed one and ended up changing grubs splash image, which isnt quite what I want
<tribaldata> doh for gnome
<chadwick> darkyan i think i knlow u
<chadwick> darktan..
<b0nn> I followed another site, and when I updated the kernel it said "no splashimage found"
<DarkTan_> megatokyo?
<dsmith_> b0nn: I just figured all that out, but I never botherd to right things down :(
<tribaldata> b0nn: if you go to Kdeicon --> System Setting
<chadwick> u live in fl rite?
<DarkTan_> yep
<DarkTan_> my ip tells ya that much
<b0nn> oh hmm
<chadwick> u work in advanced chrysler?
<b0nn> I want the one that covers the screen messages out put by the kernel as it boots
<dsmith_> i totally hacked mine to load up a standard KDE login prompt and used the standard kde gutsy background the whole way through the booting process.
<dsmith_> oh so you dont want verbose?
<b0nn> yeah
<dsmith_> hmmm
<dsmith_> these is a way to change that
<dsmith_> one min
<dsmith_>  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dsmith_> have to make some changes to that file
<navetz> can someone help me fix this : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<dsmith_> backit up before you go messing with it
<navetz> thats the error i get when i type alsamixer into a terminal.
<b0nn> dsmith_: that changes grubs splash, behind the menu
<billybobobo> how up-to-date are the KDE4 packages in the repos?
<b0nn> I want to cover the next lot of messages
<dsmith_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50561/
<limac> anyone uses kubuntu hardy?
<nivek> limac: Yes, but you might see #ubuntu+1 for support with it.
<nivek> This channel is primarily for support for stable releases
<b0nn> oh grr
<limac> nivek; just wanted to no how u liked it? 0.0
<limac> o.o
<b0nn> thanks dsmith_ :)
<Jucato> #ubuntu+1 is for Hardy support/questoins
<limac> Jucato: hey, u use hardy, if yes, how do u like it???
<Jucato> it's alpha? how else should I like it?
<limac> just curious o.o
<Jucato> too early in the process to have any opinion of it
<limac> does it have the hardware autodetection capability?
<Jucato> which hardware?
<limac> like souncard and stuff
<Jucato> but you'll have to ask in #ubuntu+1 anyway...
<limac> sure thing
<limac> thx
<dwidmann> Hmm, I'm having quite the weird issue as of *looks at watch* ummmm, now. All of my kcmshell modules appear to be, umm, lost.  Bleh.
<dsmith_> b0nn: there is another file I had to edit, but the name escapes me at the monent. Perhaps I should create a book entitled Ubuntu - Total Hacks and More
<dsmith_> :)
<b0nn> yeah
<b0nn> I got a black screen by adding splash to the kernel line in my grub menu
<b0nn> so now I have to figure what file it is looking for
<dsmith_> do some searching online thats how I did it
<dsmith_> took two days
<b0nn> yeah
<dsmith_> but its what I wanted?
<dsmith_> ignore the question mark
<dsmith_> lol
<b0nn> lol
<b0nn> Im putting a bsod on the screen as it boots
<b0nn> sould be fun for a day or two
<dsmith_> lMFAO
<dsmith_> never thought about doing that but thats hilarious
<dwidmann> Does anybody have any idea why all of my kcmshell modules would have disappeared off the face of the earth?  .... Seems they still exist ...... but kcmshell, kcontrol, and some programs can't seem to find them ... very annoying it is.
<mrdigital> can someone jhelp me recreate my grub menu its fubared
<ardchoille> dwidmann: Is this in kde4? kcontrol is gone in kde4.
<dwidmann> ardchoille: no ..... kde3.
<mrdigital> i reinstalled 7.10 and my grub is messed up cant access windows
<intelikey> !grub | mrdigital
<ubotu> mrdigital: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dan__> Hey Friends, can anyone help me to enable my wireless card?  It is being recognized, but will not enable.  It is being automatically disabled.  Thanks for any help.
<jarosser06> what kind of card is it
<Ahmuck> when typing in a ime in linux, i am only seeing the top part of the letters.  the bottom part of the chars are being cut off.  is there a way to increase spacing between lines so that all the chars can be seen?
<Max-P> Hi, I Have lost all the default settings of KDE (I'm on Feisty) how can I retore them?
<batis610> i'm creating a file in the current folder with fopen()...i want to create it in a sub-folder ./files and open it after... how?
<batis610> $FileHandle = fopen('file.txt', 'w') or die("can't open file");
<batis610> sorry... wrong room  :-D
<ardchoille> batis610: I was thinking that was a little advanced for this channel :)
<billybobobo> Max-P: copy the foles out of a new user's directory and give the permissions/ownership to you?
<Max-P> billybobobo: They fixed my problem in #kubuntu-fr -> Deleted ~/.kde now all is fine
<billybobobo> nice
 * Jucato wonders if #kubuntu channels should start putting "Don't delete ~/.kde" in the topic too, like the #kde channel
<Dr_willis> i delete .kde all the time.  :)
<Dr_willis> of course i dont have anything imporntant in there
<Dr_willis> It would be nice to have some sort of tool that can clean out the various .kde configs/settings and other cruft that seems to accumulate over time
<subopt> I just installed Kubuntu/Gutsy, thinking that its default version of Python was 2.5, only to find out that it's actually 2.4. (The Ubuntu package listing said it was 2.5.) Is there a way to replace 2.4 with 2.5, and have everything work right?
<Dr_willis> and allow easy backup/restores/transfers to other machines
<Dr_willis> Hmmm
<Dr_willis> !info python
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1-1ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<Dr_willis> python --version
<Dr_willis> Python 2.5.1
<Dr_willis> I got 2.5 here.,
<subopt> Dr_willis: mine (Kubuntu v7.10) installed with Python 2.4.3. What the???
<Dr_willis> whens the last time you did a apt-get update, and apt-get upgrade?
<Dr_willis> is this a clean install? or a upgrade?
<Dr_willis> Ive never messed with python manually.
<subopt> Dr_willis: Haven't done one yet. Is that all it takes?
<Dr_willis> One way to find out. :)
<subopt> This is a clean install.
<Dr_willis> theres proberly 200mb of updates. :)
<subopt> Dr_willis:  Thanks, i guess i'll try that. Do you know if letting Adept update everything it can takes me to the latest/greatest?
<sunny_> [    6.516000] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<sunny_> why
<sunny_> [   16.815516] PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<sunny_> anyone can help me?
<awen_> sunny_: did you hibernate your machine?
<sunny_> no
<awen_> sunny_: then that's why there is nothing to resume
<awen_> but must admit that the "PM: Resume from disk failed." can be a little confusing :)
<sunny_> I don't known, I start to grub it show me the massage
<b0nn> what does the + sign mean here
<CrazyMYKL> is there a workaround for the libgif/libungif conflict so i can install kde4?
<b0nn>  +        1    /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-kubuntu.so
<awen_> sunny_: it should do that... it's trying to resume; but as you havent
<awen_> sunny_: ... hibernated there is nothing to resume
<sunny_> sunny@tkchrain:~$ dmesg | grep ailed
<sunny_> [   16.815516] PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@e0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<sunny_> [    6.516000] PM: Resume from disk failed.
<sunny_> I known that
<awen_> sunny_: the pci mem-thing... do you have any pci devices that actually doesn't work?
<sunny_> But I never hibernated my machine
<sunny_> NO
<sunny_> I use laptop
<awen_> sunny_: trust me, that message should be there
<Dr_willis> its looking for a hibernation file.. it found none.. since you never hibernated,
<sunny_> and how should I do?
 * Dr_willis missed the actual problem.
 * awen_ did too
<sunny_> Ok,
<sunny_> where I can find the hibernation file
<awen_> sunny_: if you hibernate the machine, one will be created, and your machine will resume
<awen_> if you just shut it down, disregard that message; it should just be there
<Dr_willis> actually dosent tye system use the swap partition to hibernate to? I always disable hibernation.  so i dont use it.
<awen_> Dr_willis: it does
<se7en> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
 * awen_ found out when moving ubuntu to another harddisk... remember to update the UUID of the swap-partition before hibernating :)
<intelikey> Dr_willis by default it does.   it can be adjusted to use other   /etc/mkinitramfs/something/something
<sunny_> I remember I have one hard disk partition can not mount automation
<Dr_willis> i never under stood hot it can do that.. If i got 3gb of ram used.. and say 614 mb of swap used.. and i only have 1 GB of swap partition...
<sunny_> Is that problem?
<Dr_willis> How does it fit it all there. :)
<CrazyMYKL> awen_: what if the installed RAM is larger than the swap partition?
<awen_> CrazyMYKL: then it needs to unload a lot from the RAM before hibernating
<CrazyMYKL> does it just mkswap a file on / ?
<intelikey> Dr_willis it can't  you have to have sufficient swap to fit the ram into  for hybernate to disk to work.   as i understand it.
<Dr_willis> Thats what i was wondering.
<Dr_willis> so now we want a swap parittion of 3x ram :) just so we can hibernate!
<CrazyMYKL> it seems as if that'd be the elegant solution
<Dr_willis> but still if you are doing somthing big and use swap.. ... You could still get wehre you cant hibernate
<sunny_> Are you talk to me Dr_wills?
<awen_> yeah... the classic "unable to hibernate" error
<awen_> sunny_: i think we went a bit away from your question
<sunny_> my swap partition is 2X ram
<awen_> sunny_: then you should be pretty safe
<sunny_> my ran is 2GB
<awen_> 1 GB of ram and 768 MB of swap and the hibernation worked for me in 80 % of the cases... the last 20 % was when usning large java apps
<intelikey> Dr_willis ummm hybernate  "should" turn swap off just before it writes all the ram to the swap location,   i haven't plaied with it tho.
<Olde> I can't get through to my ntfs partition through dolphin. it says hal refuses uid 1000. what do I do in order to get through?
<Olde> hello
<Dr_willis> Olde,  the common fix is to make a proper fstab entry for the partitions and  mount them  - bypasing the automounting stuff of hal.
<Olde> eh, ok. still new at this
<Olde> what do I do
<Dr_willis> example fstab entry for my machine --> /dev/hda5 /media/winstorage ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Dr_willis> Edit the /etc/fstab - make a entry for yoyr hard drive. There is a script ive seen that can auto mate this but nevr used it
<mrdigital> i added a grub boot entry
<mrdigital> now i cant even get into kubuntu it hands
<mrdigital> hangs
<krawek> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<CrazyMYKL> mrdigital, can you get me the exact error?
<batis610> how can i know permissions of a file
<krawek> ls -al "the_file"
<AmyRose> Has there been a recent update to the Synaptics touchpad driver?
<AmyRose> Suddenly, I can't scroll horizontally
<AmyRose> after an update
<se7en> !printer
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<precioso> nrasileiro na area?
<precioso> ops... brasileiro
<precioso> sainda
<se7en> !sp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MGrunde> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<batis610> how to fix the 'unable to save to bookmarks in /home/.........' under gutsy.... it makes me crazy!!
<MGrunde> Did you open dolphin as root?
<batis610> no
<MGrunde> Odd.
<batis610> simple user i think
<MGrunde> Open a terminal and type sudo rm /home/...
<MGrunde> Where /home/... is the file name in the error.
<MGrunde> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Jucato> batis610: no don't!
<batis610> it will rmove the file...
<Jucato> MGrunde: please be very very careful i giving out commands like that...
<MGrunde> Don't?
<MGrunde> I've had the same error many times.
<batis610> and..
<Jucato> well it's not the command that's the problem, but the lack of a specific target :)
<MGrunde> And it occured by opening dolphin as root, running "sudo dolphin"
<Jucato> sudo chown username:username <file in question>
<Jucato> it's a known issue... with sudo or kdesudo (in Gutsy)
<MGrunde> Yeah.  I suppose you're right.  That's probably an easier way of doing it.
<Jucato> oh, and try not to use sudo when running GUI apps :)
<Jucato> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Jucato> batis610: go to the file that's being mentioned  in the error message (I presume it's ~/.kde/share/apps/dolphin/bookmarks or something) then sudo chown username:username bookmarks.xml
<MGrunde> The fine in question is something like -  /home/USER/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<MGrunde> right?
<Jucato> I believe so
<MGrunde> Well, that did the trick.
<batis610> it works....
<batis610> i tried fixing it before by googling... and it was fixed for a while... hope that this now will fiw it definitively
<intelikey> sudo chown `whoami` $HOME/.kde -R
<MGrunde> It will, but like Jucato said, it will reoccure if you run "sudo dolphin" again
<MGrunde> So if you need to use dolphin with root priviliages, run "kdesudo dolphin"
<intelikey> kdesudo ?
<intelikey> kdesu
<MGrunde> kedsudo replaced kdesu in Gutsy and beyond.
<intelikey> MGrunde do you have a command   kdesudo  ?
<MGrunde> Yes
<intelikey> oh   ok.      well i don't.
<Jucato> intelikey: notice he said gutsy :)
<MGrunde> ?
<Jucato> it really doesn't matter much. if kdesudo is installed, kdesu is symlinked to kdesudo
<Jucato> if not, plain kdesu is used
<intelikey> Jucato yes i saw.
<MGrunde> I don't think that the Monitor & Display module for System Settings has ever worked for me.  It always says it can not be loaded.  Is there an easy way to fix that?
<se7en> somebody help me with brother 115c printer i installed the right driver but now i get /usr/bin/lpr -P 'MFC210C' '-#1' '/usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message:
<MGrunde> What's the model name of the printer?
<MGrunde> HL/DPC/MFC
<MGrunde> etc.
<se7en> brother dcp 115c
<se7en> brother site tells me to use the mfc210c driver and lpr printing system
<basy> hi whitch preces strarts screensaver?
<MGrunde> What's the message it gives you?
<MGrunde> Basy:  Could you please repeat your question?  I'm not sure I understood you.
<basy> after I install KMatrix3D after (1 minute) time shows only black screen
<basy> I cannot start any screen saver, only black screen will display
<MGrunde> Have you tried screen savers that do not rely on OpenGL?
<se7en>    /usr/bin/lpr -P 'MFC210C' '-#1' '/usr/share/apps/kdeprint/testprint.ps' : execution failed with message:
<basy> I can start prewiew, no problem, but after time pnly black screen
<MGrunde> Right, but it's saying it failed with some message, doesn't it print what the message is?
<basy> no messages, ony black screen like screen saver
<MGrunde> Sorry Basy, that was meant for se7en.
<MGrunde> Basy: What do you get when you run "glxinfo | grep OpenGL"
<se7en>         /usr/bin/lpr: The printer or class was not found.
<makers_mark> hey people,i have a question about kde.can anyone humor me?
<MGrunde> Go right ahead.
<basy> <MGrunde> : it displays my driver
<basy> <MGrunde> : I can see preview of all screensaver
<makers_mark> i tried installing kubuntu on my pc and the install failed the first 4 times.it finally installed after but kept on freezing constantly.
<makers_mark> so i switched to ubuntu and gnome works perfectly fine.then i tried installing kde thinking maybe the install disc was bad but it kept on freezing even then.
<makers_mark> any clues as to why?
<MGrunde> makers_mark: Yeah, my first guess was that there was a problem with the install CD.
<makers_mark> so no clue why my pc doesn't take kde well?
<basy> makers_mark: try with minimal CD
<MGrunde> Well, if the CD was bad, then there could be any number of errors that would affect KDE.
<makers_mark> well i installed kde in kubuntu via "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<MGrunde> basy: Can you run glxgears?
<makers_mark> kde in ubuntu*
<makers_mark> so even if the cd was faulty,downloading and installing kde in ubuntu should have been fine.
<basy> <MGrunde>: yes no problem
<makers_mark> right?
<basy> yrs
<basy> yes
<MGrunde> se7en: I found someone having similiar problems with the same printer on these forums: http://forums.linux-foundation.org/read.php?24,3943,3943  perhaps you could try to repeat what they did.
<MGrunde> makers_mark:  You installed Ubuntu from a different CD, and it works perfectly, but when you installed KDE, it didn't function properly?
<MGrunde> Basy: Have you tried removing KMatrix3D?
<makers_mark> exactly
<basy> no
<Crell42> Hi all.  I'm setting up a new router, and in the process need to cycle the internet connection on my desktop (Kubuntu 7.10).  When I try to "/etc/init.d/networking restart", however, I get an error "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0".  Why is that, and how can I just cycle the connection without rebooting?
<makers_mark> MGrunde i blamed the kubuntu cd,but then installing kde in ubuntu ended up doing the same thing.
<MGrunde> makers_mark:  How did you install KDE?
<MGrunde> Crell:  You just want a new DHCP lease?
<makers_mark> MGrunde "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<se7en> MGrunde: i am a step further i installed lpr and now my error is lpr: cannot open /var/spool/lpd/MFC210C/.seq: No such file or directory
<makers_mark> MGrunde i followed a small tutorial to do it,want to see it?
<MGrunde> Basy: As it seems that that package caused your problem, I'd try uninstalling it and seeing if that helps.
<Crell42> MGrunde: Yes.
<MGrunde> makers_mark: No, that was the right command, I thought perhaps you just tried installing kdelibs, or something like that.
<MGrunde> Crell: sudo dhclient eth0
<Crell42> And neither ifdown/ifup nor /etc/networking is doing it.
<makers_mark> MGrunde so kde is just not blending with my hardware?
<MGrunde> makers_mark:  That really doesn't make much sense though.  I've run KDE on a very wide assortment of hardware, from upper end, to servers, just for fun, and I've had no major problems.
<MGrunde> What exactly freezes in KDE?  The whole environment or certain programs?
<makers_mark> MGrunde it doesn't make much sense to me either and i'm a linux nubcake.i mean i've modded xp with so many skins and it never failed.at least not because of the modding.
<MGrunde> Crell: Did that work for you?
<makers_mark> MGrunde you want to hear the kicker though?
<MGrunde> Of course.
<basy> <MGrunde>: Any other way how to strat KMatrix3D after 5 minutes? I like only this one...
<makers_mark> with kubuntu running i decided to change the logon splashscreen from the default one to the one with the handprint,after which i restarted.then it wouldn't boot.i reinstalled grub but the whole linux partition was screwed up.
<MGrunde> Basy: Is it just KMatrix3D that is giving you the problems, or is it all screensavers?
<basy> all
<basy> <MGrunde> all
<MGrunde> Crell: Welcome back
<Crell> It would be nice if my computer TOLD me it was going offline. :)
<Crell> I am also having the same issue now with a laptop with WiFi, same situation.  The first time it connects, it works fine.  After that, it fails to do so.
<MGrunde> Basy:  I'm going to try to install KMatrix3D.  Give me a few minutes.
<basy> <MGrunde>: thank you
<lupisak> hello! Happy new year fellow kubuntu users!
<yao_ziyuan> i found the cause of my bug yesterday
<MGrunde> makers_mark: Wow.  That reminds me a lot of my first experience with Linux.  As you learn, you'll find that repairs are usually pretty easy.  I don't run into as many system threatning breakdowns anymore.
<MGrunde> Happy New Year lupisak
<yao_ziyuan> if you install kubuntu 7.10 with your location set to Shanghai
<yao_ziyuan> and update all upgradeable packages after install,
<lupisak> I have this annoying issue every time I install something with apt-get from command line, I was hoping someone here have seen this before.
<MGrunde> Crell:  If you're using KDE, I'd try out KWifiManager.  It's always worked for me.
<yao_ziyuan> then you run into serious errors
<lupisak> I get numerous occurences of this error message:
<MGrunde> Yao_Ziyuan: Have you filed a bug report at Launchpad?
<MGrunde> lupisak: What's the message?
<yao_ziyuan> no
<lupisak> X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 166    Major opcode:  144   Minor opcode:  3   Resource id:  0x0 Failed to open device
<lupisak> Ah, by the way this is Edgy.
<MGrunde> lupisak: You recieve that when running "apt-get install [PACKAGE]"??
<lupisak> yes, just after each program is installed.
 * Crell kicks his new router.
<lupisak> but before it's restarted (in case of daemons)
<MGrunde> yao_ziyuan: It'd be really helpful if you did.
<MGrunde> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<yao_ziyuan> MGrunde: not very convenient
<MGrunde> Crell: What make and model of router?
<yao_ziyuan> MGrunde: i suggest to put a robot in this channel,
<yao_ziyuan> MGrunde: with which i can input fields for a bug report interactively
<Crell> NetGear WTG624
<kolbasa> общий саламалейкум =) русские пацаны есть?
<lupisak> I don't want to paste the entire log here, will probably be kicked. Will put it online instead. hang on.
<MGrunde> yao_ziyuan:  If you believe it is a bug, then that is where you would file the report.  If you would like help, you can tell me the errors you recieve.
<Crell> Got it free from a friend as a hand-me-down to replace an IPCop box that doesn't do wireless and sounds like a jet engine. :-)
<MGrunde> !russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<makers_mark> MGrunde thanks for your help.
<Crell> Unfortunately it seems to be missing a few features.
<yao_ziyuan> MGrunde: i'm talking about a new interface to file a bug... by talking to a bot in this channel, interactively
<kolbasa> ёбана рот! русские есть? =)
<MGrunde> makers_mark: No problem.  If you're interested in attempting a possible but slightly dangerous solution, I'd suggest installing Hardy.
<makers_mark> MGrunde i only use linux now to mess around and get used to it.i think i'll learn about it and then do more exciting stuff with it.thanks though.
<MGrunde> yao_ziyuan:  That would be a very nice feature to havem but incredibly difficult to implement.
<yao_ziyuan> MGrunde: not so difficult
<yao_ziyuan> MGrunde: the bot would be just like a command line utility that lets you input every field of your bug report
<makers_mark> MGrunde thanks,it won't let me PM because i don't have an account.
<yao_ziyuan> actually this can be useful to all open source projects
<MGrunde> !register | makers_mark
<ubotu> makers_mark: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<makers_mark> i'll do that a bit later.
<makers_mark> but thanks.
<makers_mark> people on here don't chat as much as in ubuntu
<MGrunde> yao_ziyuan: I agree it would be.  However, I am in no position to do such a thing.  If you would be willing to start such a project, I'm sure you would attract many followers.
<MGrunde> makers_mark: It's not usually this quiet.  There's usually a bit more life.
<yao_ziyuan> MGrunde: i want to talk to developers of a bug filing system like bugzilla
<lupisak> here's a log of (some of) the results from my last apt-get upgrade (same result when installing individual packages though): http://www.develo.ltd.uk/
<makers_mark> i see.
<lupisak> sorry.... here's a log of (some of) the results from my last apt-get upgrade (same result when installing individual packages though): http://www.develo.ltd.uk/kubuntu-BadDevice.txt
<MGrunde> !pb | lupisak
<ubotu> lupisak: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<MGrunde> lupisak: That is odd, but I don't believe it's very harmful.  What terminal program are you using
<lupisak> MGrunde: konsole
<basy> <MGrunde>: did u try KMatrix?
<lupisak> MGrunde: I've been searching high and low and I just can't seem to find what is causing it. It did not appear when kubuntu was first installed.
<MGrunde> yao_ziyuan: Then I would suggest visiting joining their mailing list : http://tinyurl.com/39rs9h
<MGrunde> basy: I've got it intsalled, but haven't had a chance to run it yet.  I'll do that now.
<yao_ziyuan> thank you i will drop them a message
<basy> <MGrunde> thank you
<yao_ziyuan> MGrunde: what are other major bug filing systems?
<yao_ziyuan> bugtracker...
<MGrunde> yao_ziyuan: Launchpad is the major big filing system for Ubuntu
<the-erm> Is there away to hook up 2 mice, and switch the buttons on 1?  I know it's possible to have 1 mice, it's the mirrored button usage that would be the "is it possible" portion of the question
<yao_ziyuan> MGrunde: never heard of :)
<MGrunde> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<the-erm> My kids are left handed.
<level1> what does this mean? Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release  Unable to find expected entry  commercial/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<unix_infidel> the-erm: might be with one of the multi pointer modified x11 systems.
<level1> I got it while running apt-get update
<the-erm> ok unix_infidel thanks.
<level1> the-erm: that will be integrated into the next major version of X, which means it will show up in a year or so
<the-erm> cool.
<level1> the-erm: although, it might be possible to do it without multi-pointer X, so keep poking around
<the-erm> I will.
<unix_infidel> multi pointer X is a damn near necessity now.
<level1> unix_infidel: why?
<level1> unix_infidel: I mean, its cool, but is in important?
<level1> and why can't I install kmplayer source package!  grrr
<unix_infidel> level1: because without it developing software that expands upon a defunct user interface is impossible.
<level1> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_gutsy_commercial_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<unix_infidel> i mean if i had a choice i'd rather have a tablet and an HD LCD than a mouse and an HD LCD>
<unix_infidel> or both.
<level1> unix_infidel: call me old fasioned, but I don't think that we need to change the old mouse-and-keyboard paradigm... its very effiecient
<MGrunde> basy: I ran it for a minute or two without problem.  How long did you say you were able to run it for?
<unix_infidel> level1: dunno.  It allows a bunch of developers from various user requirements backgrounsd to develop linux based solutions.
<level1> unix_infidel: I think what need to happen is we need to have an universal document viewer... like konqueror, but more so
<unix_infidel> level1: they got that going in KDE4
<unix_infidel> next?
<level1> next?
<level1> next!
<ogre> how do i make certain apps run when i startup? something similar to "sessions" in gnome
<MGrunde> lupisak: Just for fun, install yakuake, then run it.
<MGrunde> !yakuake
<ogre> sorry i just started using kde like 20 minutes ago
 * Crell <3 yakuake. 
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yakuake - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MGrunde> Aww.
<lupisak> yakuake, ok... what wil that do?
<MGrunde> It's the best terminal program ever.
<MGrunde> It hides until you need it.
<lupisak> cool, will try it.
<basy> <MGrunde>: whatever I set in "DesktopSettings->Screensaver" i can see in /.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc OK, after my time nothing happend
<dhq> my konqueror is not working i cant browse any sites where as ping and irc everything is working fine
<Crell> lupisak: You know how in any Quake3-based game, you have a console that drops down from the top of the screen?  It's like that, only cooler. :-)
<MGrunde> dhq: Does firefox, or another alternate browser work?
<lupisak> Crell: ok. I'm not a game player but it sounds promising.
<basy> <MGrunde>: is there any proces lunching screensaver? "ps aux | grep screen"
<Crell> Ah
<dhq> well i am on the live cd
<level1> lupisak: if you are a serious commandliner you won't be able to live without it once you get used to it
<lupisak> level1: good thing it's GLP then :)
<level1> glp?
<Crell> Gold Light Projector?
<lupisak> sorry, GPL
<basy> <MGrunde>: do you have xscreensaver running?
<lupisak> got my fingers mixed...
<level1> wait, there are programs that aren't gpl?
<level1> where?
<Crell> Sure there are.  Apache is under the Apache2 license. :-)
<lupisak> level1: yeah I think so, but in the other world.
<MGrunde> basy: Not right now.  Or at least ps doesn't think so.
<level1> Crell: eh, that's basically GPL
<lupisak> Crell: hehe, yeah, that's true :)
<Crell> eh, no it's not.
<Lazarus> hey, whats the difference between a tar.gz and a tar.gz2 package?
<level1> Crell: whats the difference?  are they incompatable licences?
<Crell> Apache2 license is "Do whatever you want, but don't bring a patent suit or the license is revoked."
<level1> Lazarus: I'm guessing that gz2 is slightly better compression
<Crell> GPL is "do whatever you want, but you must share-alike under the same license."
<yao_ziyuan> let me ask it again:
<level1> Lazarus: but you should use bz2 if you want good compression
<Jay-Oh-En> can somebody help me get my mic working
<yao_ziyuan> how to set screen resolution for the bootup screen?
<Crell> GPLv3 now includes an Apache2-compatible patent clause, but GPLv2 does not.
<Lazarus> level1, I often see gz and gz2 files for download in tandem
<Lazarus> im just wondering what the real difference is
<Crell> Lazarus: I think you mean gz and bz2.
<Crell> I've never heard of gz2.
<Lazarus> Crell, I could be mistaken
<basy> <MGrunde>  I belive the file: ~/.xscreensaver is my problem
<level1> Lazarus: bz2 is better compression (smaller files) but gz is kept for legacy reasons
<Crell> bz2 is just another compression algorithm, which at least on textual data is far better than gz.
<Lazarus> Crell, I see
<Crell> The technical details between the two I couldn't begin to discuss.
<level1> Crell: I demand that you explain all the details
<Lazarus> ive always wondered what the difference is, and why you can download one or the other and choose
<level1> Crell: and tie it into the british rule of china in the 1900s somehow
<lupisak> Crell: thanks for the clarification of the licenses.
<MGrunde> basy: I don't seem to have that file.
<dan724> Hi, I am having an issue connecting to a wireless network. I am using a D-Link AP that serves out DHCP addresses. I am using a linksys PCMCIA wireless card that uses bcm43xx linux drivers. The card appears to work fine and appears in iwconfig and ifconfig. I can also see the wireless network and use iwconfig to associate with the ap. What does not work is getting a dhcp address. I use dhclient and it sends out several DHCPOFFERS but ne
<Crell> level1: Well gzip was developed by the Chinese in the late 1800s.  The British improved upon it and created bz2 by adding Earl Gray tea to it, but the Chinese were so incensed that it triggered the Boxer Rebellion.
<ogre> how do i set my apps to autostart? something like "sessions" in gnome
<level1> Crell: you know your history
<MGrunde> dan724: Are you on the notebook now using a wired connection?
<Crell> level1: My parents are history teachers. :-)
<lupisak> Crell: :) :)
 * Crell goes back to cursing out his network.
<dan724> MGrunde: no, I am on another computer using a wired connection. The notebook doesnt have a wired connection.
<Lazarus> Crell, heh, very nice summary
<MGrunde> ogre: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Autostart_Programs#KDE
<lupisak> Hey, yakuake is pretty cool, but I'm getting blinded! it's too white! I need black background in order to do 16 hours a day in front of the computer :)
<level1> lupisak: you can change it by right clicking on the body of the, um, white
<MGrunde> lupisak: I'm sure you can set that somewhere or another. Maybe it's in the man
<MGrunde> level1: Wow.  I never knew that.  Haha.
<MGrunde> That sure is convienent
<lupisak> haha, right click, settings, schema, "white on black"
<level1> MGrunde: because yakuake is a konsolepart embedded in the window (in a very weird way) its not part of the yakuake menu
 * Crell prefers green on black.
<level1> MGrunde: an unfortunate hack
<lupisak> I just couldn't see it because I was blinded...
<MGrunde> dan724: Okay.  So you connect it iwconfig, right? Do you have a signal strength?
<level1> hey, could we disable the pcspkr module by default in future version of ubuntu?
<lupisak> Crell: green on black brings back memories of my good old hercules...
<dhq> is it possible to for me to install linux on my flash drive without affecting the current o/s
<Crell> It's actually much better for the eyes. :-)
<dan724> MGrunde: yes, it associates with the ap just fine, I have a good signal strength (in the 70-80 range).
<Crell> OK, this is annoying.
<Crell> I have two computers on the same AP/Router, both with addresses.  But they can't ping each other.
<level1> Crell: twighlight zone!
<Crell> Apparently.
<Crell> I knew it was a bad idea to switch routers at 11 pm in the middle of the week.
<MGrunde> dan
<level1> little did that computer know, it had entered.... the twighlight zone
<MGrunde> dan724: And sudo dhclient wlan0 doesn't work?
<MGrunde> Assuming it is wlan0
<MGrunde> Crell: Try static addesses?
<Crell> Er, why?
<dan724> MGrunde: correct, dhclient simply sends out DHCPOFFERS for a while and then quits when it doesnt get an address. I've made sure that no other dhclients are running before running dhclient as well.
<MGrunde> dhq: Look into Puppy Linux or Feather Linux for installing a Linux disto on a thumb drive.
<MGrunde> Crell:  My method of fixing things is trying every possible idea until one works.
<MGrunde> Maybe the old router isn't very friendly with DHCP for some reason.
<Crell> heh.  Well, I'd have to manually configure the gateway and.... Oh bloody hell.
 * Crell decides he's too tired to be working on the network.
<MGrunde> dan724: And you've never had problem with dpch on your router before?
<MGrunde> Crell: Just buy a Buffalo router with DD_WRT installed on it.
<Crell> It would help if I plugged the other computer into the new router in addition to this computer.  Maybe then they could ping each other.
<dan724> MGrunde: nope, ive had many a lan party using this very same ap with 5-10 people all having no problem. They all use windows machines though... I unfortunately dont have a windows laptop to try this with.
<Crell> I will probably cycle again in a moment... :-)
<MGrunde> Good luck.
<makers_mark> hey MGrunde,speaking of routers.i want to get a new router to replace my linksys wrt54gs v5.i was thinking about the airport extreme but figured i could get a better router for the same money.so i was looking at the linksys wrt600n,what do you think about it?
<makers_mark> btw i want an n-compliant router.
<level1> how do I download one package from the ubuntu website?  I want to download this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/source/kmplayer but theres no link
<makers_mark> level1 try "sudo apt-get install kmplayer"
<MGrunde> makers_mark: I'm in the same situation.  I would like an n router, but at the same time I would really like a router that works with DD_WRT or Tomato firmware.
<lupisak> makers_mark: what on earth is an n-compliant router?
<MGrunde> 802.11n
<level1> makers_mark: I just want to .deb... I don't want to have to add the hardy repos, update, download the file, remove the repos, and then update again. Furthermore, it might bring in some hardy dependencies and hose my system
<lupisak> makers_mark: MGrunde: yep, being able to install DD_WRT is the most important for me
<level1> makers_mark: I just want the file!
<makers_mark> level1 then i can't help you (i'm a nub :(  ) ask these guys.
<NickPresta> level1, are you on Hardy?
 * Crell42 returns...
<lupisak> 802.11n being faster than b and g?
<level1> NickPresta: no, but its a source file
<makers_mark> MGrunde lupisak> i don't really care what firmware as long as it doesn't bottleneck as much as my current router does.
<level1> NickPresta: so I can compile it against gutsy
<MGrunde> Faster and with a longer range.
<NickPresta> level1, I don't suggest mixing packages from one ubuntu version to the other. Why do you need hardy version of kmplayer?
<Crell42> lupisak: n > g > b, but n is also still pre-release.
<makers_mark> lupisak yeah,it's faster than b & g
<level1> NickPresta: I need kmplayer with knpplayer support, but the gutsy version won't compile with it
<dan724> levell: choose the file that works with your system: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kmplayer/
<lupisak> Crell42: Aha, I c. that's why
<MGrunde> makers_mark: Do you have any gigabit complient wired computers?
<makers_mark> MGrunde i have a macbook pro who's wireless card supports 802.11n
<level1> dan724: for the love of god, thank you
<dan724> levell: np, it took me forever to find it the first time
<MGrunde> makers_mark: Wow.  Those things are fancy.  You probably don't need gigabit ethernet then.
<Crell42> lupisak: That's why what?
<lupisak> Crell42: that's why I have not heard about it yet :)
<Crell42> Ah.  Well there is 802.11n hardware out there, based on a candidate spec.
<Crell42> I'm avoiding it for now.
<makers_mark> MGrunde no,but lately i've been having trouble with the router not working wirelessly and so i'm thinking that if i get a router,i should get one that's good.
<makers_mark> not just one to replace this one for another couple of months.
<lupisak> hehe, I'll keep my WRT54GL until it's *actually* released then :)
<makers_mark> lupisak stop bragging!
<lupisak> makers_mark: bragging? that's an ancient router! :)
<level1> what happens if IEEE makes a major change to the wireless n spec?
<level1> are all those devices just useless?
<Crell42> They may be able to take a firmware upgrade, maybe not.  Depends on the change.
<Crell42> That's why I'm avoiding it. :-)
<lupisak> level1: hehe, I guess they can still use b and g :)
<makers_mark> lupisak hence the sarcasm in my joke being intensified :P
<NickPresta> level1, I suggest you make sure you have the sources line in your sources.list. Then, `sudo apt-get build-dep kmplayer` to make sure you have all the dependencies. Download the source file (http://kmplayer.kde.org/download.php) and then ./configure with what ever options you need/prefer. make and make install. Install it to /opt/bin so you can remove it if you need to or you can have both the repo version an
<NickPresta> d the cutting edge version.
<dan724> *sigh* I really wish this wireless junk would work...
<Crell42> d?
<MGrunde> makers_mark: Well I have a Netgear draft N router that I'm pretty unhappy with, so I'd suggest staying away from it.
<level1> ugh... why didn't ubuntu just compile kmplayer with npp support?
<lupisak> dan724: cabled networks are a lot more stable :) on my laptop the keyboard will stop working after a random time if the wireless is enabled, hence I disabled it for now...
<makers_mark> MGrunde i'm going to get it in a couple of months anyway,so it's not exactly "a rush".
<dan724> lupisak: lol, that is a very interesting problem to troubleshoot... I know what you mean about wireless networks being unstable
<lupisak> dan724: exactly. this is why I decided that it is not worth my time, as my computer is on my desk 99% of the time anyway.
<dan724> MGrunde: in an effort to confuse you further, while I am not getting an ip on my wireless, I am revieving packets, (ifconfig reports almost 1200 RX packets now) and tcpdump reports some activity.
<lupisak> dan724: and you can imagine how difficult it was to trace the problem to the wireless in the first place!
<MGrunde> dan724: Throw the laptop and the router out of the nearest window.  That should fix your problem.
<apparle> Hi everyone
<MGrunde> I apparle
<MGrunde> Hi apparle
<dan724> MGrunde: I'm on it, it made a pretty loud noise as im 2 stories up :D
<MGrunde> dan724: That's good.  That means your laptop connect to the router.
<MGrunde> Okay.  I think I'm signing off for the night.  Good night everyone.
<dan724> night MGrunde, thanks
<level1> does anybody know how to compile kmplayer with knpplayer support?
<apparle> level1: why do you want kmplayer
<level1> apparle: its standing between me and flash
<level1> apparle: http://mikearthur.co.uk/?p=171
<apparle> level1: You have x64?
<level1> um... no
<level1> thats not the problem
<level1> the version that comes with gutsy doesn't have the npp support that I need
<level1> I'd have to get the hardy version
<level1> but even then I'd have to recompile it
<makuseru> what will open a .xls file?
<apparle> level1: What is npp support
<level1> apparle: something that gives me flash apparently
<level1> makuseru: .xls is ms excel format
<level1> makuseru: maybe openoffice, koffice, gnumeric, etc
<level1> although, only excel will open it correctly
<apparle> makuseru: Google it
<apparle> I will be back in 2 minutes
<Crell42> Ha ha!
<blackflag> how can I do a header per site in openoffice?
<se7en> blackflag: there should be a openoffice # ask there
<se7en> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<ActionParsnip> hey all
 * ActionParsnip waves
<NickPresta> hi, ActionParsnip
<anson> how to use wine
<NickPresta> !wine | anson
<ubotu> anson: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<ActionParsnip> anson, do some legwork first then ask specific questions and we will help as best we can
<anson> how to use wine to play qq2007
<anson> 这里不能讲中文吗？
<ActionParsnip> qq2007?
<NickPresta> anson, japanese or chinese?
<anson> the qq of windows
<anson> of course chinese
<NickPresta> !chinese | anson
<ubotu> anson: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Jucato> don't presume everyone knows what qq is, or that everyone knows chinese :)
<jussi01> OK, I have an issue - Im running an ati x1250, with fglrx, but the system is a slug - I can see the redraw easily. Has anyone come across this, and if so a fix?
<Jucato> anson: please ask in #winehq about Wine and qq2007 (whatever that is...)
<anson> what is winehq
<Jucato> it's the channel for Wine support
<anson> oh~
<anson> the winse support for THis channel is in English?
<Jucato> anson: yes. English in here and in #winehq
<Jucato> O.o
<nixternal> guess who!
<nixternal> muhehe
<Jucato> lol I should have known :)
<NickPresta> hey nixternal
<jussi01> !nixternal
<ubotu> Oh no!  The pointy-clicky Vista lover has arrived!  He's rumoured to be giving out free money, too!
<nixternal> wasabi all
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, run glxinfo. do you have direct enabling enabled?
<nixternal> d'oh
<nixternal> to many people know my trick
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: yes
<Jucato> jussi01: "glxinfo | grep render" says "Yes"?
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, just googling ;)
<jussi01> Jucato: correct
<Jucato> hm...
 * Jucato has no idea... goes to stroke his penguin instead..
<jussi01> Jucato: !!!
<nixternal> heh, sleep time
<nixternal> k'nite
<Jucato> lol! late sleeper
<Jucato> k'nite nixternal! :D
<jussi01> nite nixternal
<nixternal> hackin' KHelp, lost track of time
<nixternal> nixternal->passOut(now);
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, is it the whole screen or just the dragged window?
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: the whole screen
<dan724> Hi, I am having an issue connecting to a wireless network. I am using a D-Link AP that serves out DHCP addresses. I am using a linksys PCMCIA wireless card that uses bcm43xx linux drivers. The card appears to work fine and appears in iwconfig and ifconfig. I can also see the wireless network and use iwconfig to associate with the ap. What does not work is getting a dhcp address. I use dhclient and it sends out several DHCPOFFERS but ne
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, what refresh rate do you have specified?
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: ie, when irc new line comes up, I can watch it as the screen draws it
<anson> this channel is for ubunbu or kubuntu?
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: 60hz
<jussi01> anson: Kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, are you running compiz etc?
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: no
<anson> then what is the channel for ubuntu in English?
<jussi01> anson: #ubuntu
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: this is my production system at work. I run the basics.
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3558080 may help
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: thats a good point, it may be the processor
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, whats it running at
<anson> why nobody is in #kubuntu-cn
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, less /proc/cpuinfo
<tuxick> maybe "kubuntu" means something rude in chinese ;p
<anson> p?
<tuxick> nothing, bad joke
<jussi01> anson: ubuntu and kubuntu chinese support are combined in #ubuntu-cn
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50580/
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, turions kick ass
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: cool, but my machine is running like a pentium 1...
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218999 might help
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: ahh, im going to go try adding noapic nolapic to the boot options
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, are you running x86 or AMD64 kubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, have you installed SMP kubuntu for your dual core-ness?
<Boruta> hello! if i enable root account i will be able to modify anything like system files?
<Boruta> i have disk mounting problems because of windows games crashes
<ActionParsnip> Boruta, yes if you su to the account. I can strongly advise against it and run stuff via kdesu and sudo
<ardchoille> Boruta: You can do that with sudo without having to enable the root account
<awag22> anyone here use netbeans for java?
<Boruta> why its bad idea enable root?
<ActionParsnip> awag22, not me
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: that fixed it ( the nopaic nolapic) woohoo
<awag22> :)
<ardchoille> !sudo | Boruta Please read the info here
<ubotu> Boruta Please read the info here: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jussi01> !root | Boruta
<ubotu> Boruta: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Boruta> hehehe ok ok thx :D
<ActionParsnip> Boruta, any app you run as root will have root access. If the app is compromised the attacker has full access. If you sudo the admin stuff and execute apps as user the atacker only gains user priveledges
<ActionParsnip> Boruta, its basically a security issue and the main reason why idiot windows users get viri / spyware installed when they run web browsers as admin
<Boruta> thx i was guessing its like that now i am sure
<ActionParsnip> Boruta, if you need admin power at command line (apt-get, cp etc) use su, kdesu should be used for apps like kate etc
<ActionParsnip> Boruta, only the one shot app will have power but no others
<Boruta> in fstab i have ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Boruta> if i delete errors it will be ok?
<danf_1979> Hi, I'm have just dist-upgraded to hardy and now my desktop is full of icons, one for every directory in /. They are not .desktop files, Desktop contains has no files, but I just "see" the icons when I look at my desktop. Any clues?
<awag22> i've never quit understood why doing a kdesu is needed, does it do something special with kde?
<awag22> quit = quite
<ardchoille> danf_1979: Hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<NickPresta> !kdesu | awag22
<ubotu> awag22: In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ActionParsnip> Boruta, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-515326.html may help
<Boruta> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> Boruta, np
<ActionParsnip> awag22, you can technically use kdesu for everything and forget sudo
<tuxick> any cool printing gui thingie for kubuntu?
<tuxick> or simply cups?
<tuxick> ah i see
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, cups works for me :D
<tuxick> ActionParsnip: same here, just wondering
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, let me google a sec
<tuxick> naw
<tuxick> just wondered if there was some nice kde interface
<tuxick> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu tells me to follow "System->Administration"
<tuxick> but that's not there
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=43458
<awag22> that article about kdesu claims kate cannot be run with a normal sudo, but i've done sudo kate to edit config files before, and havn't had problems
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, you won't see System -> Administration as those are Gnome menus
<ardchoille> awag22: Which article?
<ActionParsnip> awag22, it can damage permissions on files and profiles. kdesu for gui apps (like kate) sudo for cp, mv, rm etc
<awag22> yeah after i read that i understand why it can be bad
<awag22> but it was talking like kate can't be run at all with a normal sudo
<awag22> ardchoille: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<Jucato> awag22: it's not that I *cannot* be done, but that it *shouldn't* be done
<awag22> ok
<awag22> guess i'll be more careful from now on :)
<ardchoille> awag22: You can check to see if there are any root owned files in your $HOME with: find $HOME -user root
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, any good?
<michi_> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kraut> moin
<ActionParsnip> kraut, howdy
<vint> )
<KiZTiaN> NaZz
<Lichte> I just installe flash nonfree and firefox can't find it
<Lichte> but when I click on the firefox thing to install flash, it says it's already installed
<ardchoille> !flashissue | Lichte
<ubotu> Lichte: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Lichte> great
<Lichte> thanks ubotu
<ardchoille> !thanks | Lichte
<ubotu> Lichte: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Boruta> Lichte: on the window there is a link to manual flash install
 * ActionParsnip thinks ardchoille is a puppet master
<ActionParsnip> :D
<Boruta> it worked for me
<se7en> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lichte> crap, I have to join the forums to dl the file
<ActionParsnip> Lichte, its good to anyway :)
<jabbalabba>  Does anyone know how to shut the function off that basket is started with Kontact?
<Jucato> Settings -> Configure Kontact -> Select Components -> Uncheck Basket?
<jabbalabba> unfortunately basket is not listed in there :-(
<Jucato> oh.. hm.. I think they sort of made it that way to work around kontact crashing... can't recall the issue
<jabbalabba> okay
<jerzy> hej
<ActionParsnip> naughty asus (of topic) http://www.theinquirer.net/gb/inquirer/news/2007/11/26/asus-eeepc-breaks-gpl
<Q-collective> "But it has created a religious problem for Linux purists who insist that everything must be done by the book."
<Q-collective> tssk
<ActionParsnip> i thinks its interestng
<ubuntu> i am on my live cd how do i get my grub back
<tzd> I've got 2 issues with Kmail: 1st is that it won't show Swedish characters (åäö) in my received mails (from gmail) and 2nd is that my defined filter filter won't work (based on FROM field, should then move message to appropriate folder). Can anyone help me with this please?
<sergey> hello, people!!
<sm-pro> \server
<se7en> ubuntu you got linux installed? ... to edit your grup go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and edit the list
<voicu> hi, i have some problems with X, i was using a matrox g450 card with the mga driver. i switched to a g550 which doesn't work with mga
<ardchoille> !nickspam | sea4ever
<ubotu> sea4ever: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<jussi01> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<domentarion> do somebody now where i can download themes for konversation ?
<ActionParsnip> tzd, do you have the language installed (for typing etc)
<voicu> did anyone else have problems with mga and a matrox g550?
<se7en> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tzd> ActionParsnip: you mean if I am able to write something in Swedish?
<ActionParsnip> tzd, indeed
<ActionParsnip> domentarion, http://www.kde-look.org/?xcontentmode=42 has a small few
<tzd> ActionParsnip: yes, it works when i type with Swedish letters. Emailed myself as well and the characters works
<voicu> when is kde4 coming out?
<tzd> ActionParsnip: the one where it doesnt work is a HTML message
<ActionParsnip> voicu, about 2 weeks
<tuxick> gah, now adept is silently failing
<tuxick> something rather broken in kdesu?
<tuxick> prompts for admin pass and then nothing
<ActionParsnip> tzd, does the email rally history text show as ok?
<voicu> open it in a terminal?
<jussi01> !kde4 | voicu
<ubotu> voicu: kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<tzd> ActionParsnip: hmm, how do i check the email history rally text please?
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, does apt / dpkg work ok to install (and apt to update)
<ActionParsnip> tzd, its the text below (or above) when you hit reply
<ActionParsnip> tzd, all the jabber you have had before
<tuxick> ActionParsnip: found a clue, it tried to auth against pam_ldap, which fails since it's local user
<tuxick> it just doesn't handle this 'exception' at all
<tuxick> failing silently is utterly lame
<ActionParsnip> tzd, if you can email yourself the characters then its fine. maybe the sender has a misconfigured client and is garbling the text
<tuxick> not sure which part is the culprit though
<tzd> ActionParsnip: ok. When i tried the reply thing it had a setup of 50/50... the upper part of the email didn't work. got those boxes "[]" instead. The lower part of the email worked though.
<ActionParsnip> tzd, what client is your email buddy using?
<ActionParsnip> tzd, i cant really suggest anything as some of it works and if you email yourself then its ok
<tzd> ActionParsnip: The one i mentioned I'm not sure about since it's a job hunting service. The other emails which shows the same symptoms are from gmail, hotmail. I imported these from thunderbird yesterday and i noticed it back then but i thought it might have been due to the import.
<Roy_M> Hi,
<ActionParsnip> tzd, possibly. try tbird again
<tzd> ActionParsnip: i just did, it works there :/
<ActionParsnip> tzd, tbird is the answer then
<jussi01> !hi | Roy_M
<ubotu> Roy_M: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Roy_M> I have a weird problem with kubuntu whereby whichever window the mouse is currently over becomes the active window
<tzd> ActionParsnip: i guess it is but I really wanted to use the Kmail, especially now since I've set up almost everything. It can't be any encodings or anything?
<Roy_M> I think it cropped up when I was tring to get compiz working but I have since removed compiz and rebooted but the problem still remains
<jussi01> Roy_M: system settings - window behaviour - policy
<ActionParsnip> Roy_M, System->Preferences->Windows, Select windows when the mouse moves over them
<Roy_M> jussi01, ActionParsnip: Thanks guys, fixed :)
<jussi01> Roy_M: :)
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, how isyour cpu speed?
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: excellent :D
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, was it the power thingy?
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: it was the noapic nolapic added to the boot options
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, awesome!!!
<jussi01> :)
<ActionParsnip> mitgath, do you log onto your system as root?
<Roy_M> One more question, does anyone know why translucent windows would not work on my machine. I mainly just want console sessions to be translucent. I am in System settings - window behaviour and have clicked " Use translucency/shadows"
<ardchoille> Roy_M: In konsole?
<Roy_M> ardchoille: yep
<ardchoille> Roy_M: In konsole > Settings > Schema > transparent*
<kubu>  hi all.. i have a question.. is ther any app that allows me to show captured data in a web browser.  or let me put it another way.. can i on my router watch what my clien(s) are surfing with a web ineterface,? i know tcpdump can capture data from a interface.. but i would like to get it in a browser.. so its like i can see what they are doing.
<kubu> sry for my bad english
<kubu> do you understand my question?
<Roy_M> ardchoille: is there any way to do this so that I can seetext documents behind it rather than just the background? Also is there any way to make it happen for every session automatically?
<ActionParsnip> kubu, you would need to run a pc as your router and audit from there. Depends on what your router can do. Some remember the last few websites viewed
<ActionParsnip> kubu, you'll have to rtfm on your router
<ardchoille> Roy_M: Not sure about the "true transparency" (ie seeing windows behind konsole) but you can choose a schema and then Settings > Save as default  to have it set for future sessions
<Roy_M> ardchoille: thanks :)
<ardchoille> yw
<kubu> ardchoille.? the clients go trough the router with masquerading. "iptables"
<ardchoille> kubu: Was that meant for ActionParsnip ?
<kubu> ops.. yes
<ActionParsnip> kubu, i think there is a logging option someplace
<kubu> ActionParsnip im talking about realtime streaming. if you know what i mean.
<ardchoille> kubu: Many routers have a utility like "web activity log" or some such
<ActionParsnip> kubu, id read your routers manual
<kubu> ActionParsnip my router is a linux box
<ActionParsnip> kubu, cool. if you are using iptables there is logging on that
<ActionParsnip> kubu, have you googled?
<kubu> yes..
<kubu> i get nothing.. and i have no idea what keywords to use.
<kubu> i did google all last night
<kubu> but if you say iptables can do it.. i need to check it out
<ActionParsnip> kubu, https://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=503504
<kubu> ok let me read that.. thabk you
<ActionParsnip> np kubu
<mahasamoot> I'm trying to get firefox to use kde dialogs, some one gave me a link to a howto... but I lost it.... now I've been googling but I can't find it again.
<fabio> Hi
<mahasamoot> Jucato: you gave me a link to a howto, for getting KDE dialogs in firefox, but I've lost it, and I can't find it w/ google... (I was using my wife account at the time.. )  could you give it to me again plz :-)
<anaya> http://djraptor.myftp.org
<yao_ziyua1> man,
<yao_ziyua1> this is the problem:
<yao_ziyua1> when doing a Full Upgrade in Kubuntu 7.10,
<yao_ziyua1> all upgradeable packages are downloaded successfully,
<yao_ziyua1> but when it comes to installing "qt3-mt",
<yao_ziyua1> Adept-Manager says "an error occurred"
<yao_ziyua1> and system ruined
<yao_ziyua1> now i reverted to a previous good snapshot in vmware
<jussi01> yao_ziyua1: did you udate before the upgrade? have you turned any non ubuntu repositories off?
<yao_ziyua1> i did Fetch Updates
<yao_ziyua1> my Third-Party Software list is:
<yao_ziyua1> http://www.hu.freepascal.org/lazarus lazarus-stable universe
<yao_ziyua1> http://www.hu.freepascal.org/lazarus lazarus-testing universe
<jussi01> yao_ziyua1: remove any third party repos.
<yao_ziyua1> cdrom: [Kubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016.1)]/ gutsy ...
<yao_ziyua1> only these 3 are checked
<yao_ziyua1> i don't think the failure to install an updated qt3-mt is due to these 3rd party sources
<jussi01> yao_ziyua1: what are thos freepascal ones?
<yao_ziyua1> these are the sources to install Lazarus
<yao_ziyua1> i also tried without them
<yao_ziyua1> so they're definitely not the cause
<Boruta> Record 5 has no FILE magic: Input/output error
<Boruta> Failed to mount '/dev/hdd1': Input/output error
<Boruta> NTFS is either inconsistent, or you have hardware faults, or you have a
<Boruta> SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows
<Boruta> then reboot into Windows TWICE. The usage of the /f parameter is very
<Boruta> important! If you have SoftRAID/FakeRAID then first you must activate
<Boruta> it and mount a different device under the /dev/mapper/ directory, (e.g.
<Boruta> /dev/mapper/nvidia_eahaabcc1). Please see the 'dmraid' documentation
<Boruta> for the details.
<Boruta> help! i have no windows
<jussi01> !paste | Boruta
<ubotu> Boruta: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<yao_ziyua1> i even tried two different download servers
<yao_ziyua1> one is cn.ubuntu.org
<yao_ziyua1> the other is mirror.pacific.net.au
<Boruta> ok sorry
<jussi01> Boruta: you are trying to mount an ntfs drive?
<awag22> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<jussi01> !botabuse > awag22
<Boruta> yes
<Boruta> ntfs drive
<jussi01> Boruta: did you follow the instructions there?
<Boruta> a game crashed and drive is out
<Boruta> i cant go to windows and checkdisk and stuff i havent windows
<anaya> http://djraptor.myftp.org
<anaya> http://djraptor.myftp.org
<jussi01> Boruta: ie. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows TWICE
<anaya> http://djraptor.myftp.org
<anaya> This is a new proyect
<anaya> enter please
<anaya> helpme please
<anaya> tanks
<jussi01> anaya: please dont spam or you will be removed
<anaya> killeranaya@gmail.com
<anaya> o no is spam
<anaya> is a my proyect in GNU/Linux
<anaya> am sorry,, and tanks
<jussi01> anaya: posting it into a support channel over and over is spam. Please dont
<jussi01> !guidelines > anaya
<Boruta> and if i format this drive as linux partition i will be able install windows programs under wine?
<jussi01> Boruta: yes
<Boruta> ok thx
<anaya> tanks and sorry
<anaya> http://djraptor.myftp.org enter please
<awag22> wtf
<siddharth> hiiii
<awag22> <anaya> o no is spam <--- haha
<awag22> that makes me laugh
<awag22> hi siddharth
<siddharth> hi
<jussi01> siddharth: Can we help you?
<siddharth> yes
<siddharth> plz tell me how can i register my nicname
<sub[t]rnl> !register | siddharth
<ubotu> siddharth: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about  registering your Freenode nick can be found at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<awag22> jussi01: sorry about the misuse of the bot a second ago
<siddharth> thnx
<jussi01> awag22: you understood what I sent it to you for?
<awag22> for the kde4 thing I did right?
<awag22> like 5 minutes ago
<jussi01> awag22: yeah, you should do those in private with the bot ;)
<jussi01> but all is well :)
<awag22> k :)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<sub[t]rnl> yo ActionParsnip
<ubuntu_> hay
<ActionParsnip> work is boring :( ive done nothing for 4 hours :(
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, yeah I catch up on sleep at work.  Put that company time to use
<awag22> where do you work?
<ActionParsnip> yeah ive brought my ccna stuff over
<ActionParsnip> big hr company in the states. I server watch while the onsite guys sleep
<awag22> ah, yeah i was wondering if you were in europe somewhere or something, so early and you said you've been doing nothing for 4 hours
<ActionParsnip> yeah i do 7am to 3pm which is 2am to 10am EST (servers are in Miami and Atlanta)
<awag22> what does server watching consist of exactly?
<ActionParsnip> we have a program called altiris that emails me when servers die so i get them up and see why. usually its a network glitch
<ActionParsnip> then theres the odd thing i manually check like citrix resources
<ActionParsnip> but otherwise its a lot of sitting
<ActionParsnip> and why i come on here
<awag22> hehe
<yao_ziyua1> i would strongly suggest that this linux distro include a system restore feature
<ActionParsnip> no ones shouted offtopic yet
<yao_ziyua1> like vmware's snapshot creation and restoration
<awag22> yeah :)
<yao_ziyua1> saving the current memory+disk state
<yao_ziyua1> and restoring at a later time
<agala> frak vmware
<yao_ziyua1> this is definitely helpful for newbies who always make deadly mistakes
<tuxick> suppose i don't want to fiddle around with groups to give users access to sound, what's the 'normal' (k)ubuntu way?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyua1, true indeed
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyua1, just remember to research first and backup config files before you modify them
<carwash^> tuxick: if you add users in a "kubuntu"-way they should already be in the audio group
<awag22> does normal ubuntu have a system restore feature?
<yao_ziyua1> not just config files
<tuxick> carwash^: well, in this case they're ldap users
<tuxick> which makes it a bit of a hassle
<carwash^> aah, then i don'tknow. I usually do the "addgroup group user", or is it the other way around?
<tuxick> whatever works :)
<yao_ziyua1> config files, all system files,
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<tuxick> i was just wondering if chmod was too crude
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyua1, only what you manually change. xorg.conf is a classic example
<yao_ziyua1> especially when some system files are updated while others encounter problems updating
<tuxick> ActionParsnip: i know how linux basics work :)
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, user changes are universal as far as i know
<yao_ziyua1> ActionParsnip: i never manually change a config file unless there is explicit instructions :)
<carwash^> typically to do a system snapshot, back up you ~/ and /etc and your packagelist and you have everything you need
<tuxick> well these users auth against ldap
<tuxick> and i don't want to mess that bit up
<tuxick> i'll simply chmod
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyua1, when you do stil backup so you can copy it back if its not right
<yao_ziyua1> carwash^: could also be about bin/, usr/bin
<ActionParsnip> tuxick, easiest way
<carwash^> tuxick: sounds like noe the best way to do it, not that i could really help you finding a better solution :/
<giuseppe> hi, I'm able to access using LAN network from linux to windows, but not viceversa, ehy?
<ActionParsnip> !samba giuseppe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba giuseppe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !smb | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<carwash^> yao_ziyua1: you should never manually change files there, thus installing the same packages as before should fix it
<yao_ziyua1> e.g. the user is recompiling kernel binaries and an error occurs halfway
<carwash^> the reason for backing up your home is that all your personal settings are stored there
<carwash^> (and of course your files)
<giuseppe> ActionParsnip: sorry, but system setting tell me samba not installed...
<ActionParsnip> giuseppe, konqueror has a groovy folder sharing thingy
<giuseppe> ActionParsnip: it can be that without samba server installed I'm able to see windows PC and not viceversa?
<tuxick> of course
<awag22> giuseppe: sudo apt-get install samba
<awag22> wait, isn't samba automatically installed with the default kubuntu install?
<giuseppe> awag22: not installed
<ActionParsnip> giuseppe, if you load konqueror and right click on a folder to share, it will install whatever you need automatically
<giuseppe> awag22: my question is this: if samba server is not installed it can be that I'm abe to access to a windows pc from my linux pc?
<tuxick> of course
<awag22> apparently yes
<tuxick> 'server', should be clear enough
<awag22> :)
<tuxick> aka "not client"
<neville> How come the fonts for certain programs (ie XMMS, Amsn) are all squashed up and distorted?
<neville> Like, what can cause that problem, and how would I fix it?
<giuseppe> tuxick: well, So samba server is ony necessary to access from wondows to linux?
<tuxick> for example
<awag22> giuseppe: yes, you need to run the server on your linux machine, so windows thinks that it is another windows machine, more or less
<ActionParsnip> giuseppe, try konqueror it does it for you like windows shares
<tuxick> neville: prolly gtk apps or worse :)
<giuseppe> ActionParsnip: ok, I'm installing samba and try from windows to linux
<jussi01> !samba | giuseppe
<ubotu> giuseppe: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Cem_UNAL> hi folk
<awag22> hi
<ActionParsnip> giuseppe, no, run konqueror, right click folder to share and go from there
<neville> Or worse?
<tuxick> rright, as i expected, chmod on /dev/audio doesn't work
<tuxick> udev or whatever 'fixes' it again
 * tuxick bets on udev anyway
<Cem_UNAL> can somebody send me default kubuntu kicker backgraund ?
<ardchoille> Cem_UNAL: /usr/share/apps/kicker/wallpapers/kubuntu-panel.png  ?
<Cem_UNAL> ardchoille yes can u send it my gmail : ogrenci.debian@gmail.com please?
<ardchoille> Cem_UNAL: Will this work? : http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/7341/kubuntupaneluc5.png
<Cem_UNAL> ardchoille tx && bye
<ardchoille> yw
<giuseppe> tuxick: we, now windows see my kubuntu pc... but it requires a password...
<giuseppe> tuxick: do u know why?
<tuxick> giuseppe: because that's your samba config :)
<tuxick> dunno how that's set up on kubuntu
<tuxick> i'm not so much of a gui person myself
<tuxick> i guess you could try whatever admin user you have there
<giuseppe> tuxick: well, I see... so I will search on samba set up
<agala> devi cambiare il security level giusè ;)
<jussi01> !en | agala
<ubotu> agala: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<agala> ok
<jussi01> agala: was that italian?
<agala> don't be hangry for that
<agala> yes
<jussi01> !it | agala
<ubotu> agala: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<agala> understood
<jussi01> :)
<agala> fracking arcaic language it
<giuseppe> agala: thanks...
<jussi01> agala: can we help you?
<agala> I don't go in italòian room cause I already had a period with IRC, i was almost slave ;)
<agala> no more work
<agala> btw is there anyone here very skilled on v4l plz?
<agala> i WENT in room #v4l
<agala> ops
<romunov> i'm looking for a shell acount for irc... any tips?
<bulle_> bonjour à tous !
<agala> speak fr is allowed?
<agala> interesting
<lfsr> test
<Dr_willis> 2+2=?
<Dr_willis> :)
<Dr_willis> !find userful
<ubotu> File userful found in desktop-multiplier
<Dr_willis> !info desktop-multiplier
<ubotu> desktop-multiplier: Userful's Virtualized X-Server (Trial Version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.0-13-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 31804 kB, installed size 80892 kB (Only available for i386)
<noaXess> if i open an appligation, eg. the adept manager the text size is bigger then my default kde systemwide text size.. any ida to handle this?
<tuxick> "simply chmod" audio devices in kubuntu = forget it
<tuxick> only /dev/audio is mentioned in udev config
<tuxick> the rest is automagic i can't trace back
<JeffATL> does the kubuntu desktop livecd have a full set of SCSI and RAID drivers?
<Dr_willis> Hmm i imagine it does.
<Dr_willis> of ourse theres may be some that are not in the default  kernels.
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  if an app is being ran as root. then it will be using the root users theme/font/whatever settings.. but ive never seen adept do that.
<JeffATL> Dr_willis: i'm needing to have someone remote put a server "up on blocks" for me so i can back up its entire FS, and the gentoo livecd (which is what i usually use) is having problems booting (have tried all kinds of boot params)
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<Dr_willis> JeffATL,  interesting.   theres a url/list of official hardware supported i think. But im not sure how accurate it is. or how detailed it is.
<Dr_willis> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<JeffATL> Dr_willis: i'm not worried if the kubuntu livecd doesn't automatically bring up SCSI/RAID as long as i can modprobe the right modules and bring the raid volumes up
<jussi01> !raid | JeffATL
<ubotu> JeffATL: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dr_willis> you know what modules you need? i can see if they are on my system.
<Dr_willis> Sign of a True Linux Addict - haveing needed module names memorized for each machine they own.. :)
<romunov> how can i set up ssh access to my own machine, so i can operate it from a distance?
<ardchoille> !ssh | romunov
<ubotu> romunov: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<carwash^> romunov: apt-get install openssh-server
<jussi01> romunov: sudo apt-get install ssh
<ActionParsnip> or just run sshd
<jussi01> romunov: that command will get all the ssh stuff you need
<ActionParsnip> n install necessary to my knowledge
<ardchoille> !nickspam > f0x10
<ActionParsnip> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anson> what is the channel for xine?
<jussi01> !channels | anson
<ubotu> anson: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_willis> !find ssh
<ubotu> Found: openssh-client, openssh-server, ssh, ssh-askpass-gnome, aolserver4-nssha1 (and 28 others)
<ActionParsnip> romunov, http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/net/openssh-server
<jussi01> ActionParsnip: edgy?
<ActionParsnip> http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/net/openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> jussi01, its what gogle gave me
<Ze_M> anyone using kde-3.5.8?
<jussi01> !anyone | Ze_M
<ubotu> Ze_M: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ardchoille> Ze_M: Gutsy users. What do you need help with?
<Ze_M> can anyone check in kcontrol in tab System Administration-> Login Manager when entering to root mode, if after entering password kcontrol hangs
<neville> You know, that happens to me on my Pentium 3 on occasions, but resetting X sorts it out
<Ze_M> ardchoille: can you check it?
<anson> what is the channel for xine?
<Dr_willis> ive seen others in here with issues with the various kde control center tools not going into admin mode correctly
<neville> #xine ?
<Dr_willis> you could run 'kdesu kcontrol' i guess as a work around
<anson> NO~
<neville> babo~
<jussi01> anson: did you look at the link the bot gave you earlier?
<ardchoille> Ze_M: Sure, hold on..
<eagles051387> is the flash plugin still broken
<gsnsr> Ubuntu recognised my wireless, but I can't turn it on, it's working normally in windows, can u help me?
<ardchoille> Ze_M: Nope, works fine here.
<jussi01> !flash > eagles051387
<Ze_M> ardchoille: after entering the password doesnt hang?
<jussi01> eagles051387: /topic ;)
<ardchoille> Ze_M: Nope. Try launching kcontrol from a terminal and see if there's anyting output: kdesu kcontrol
<ardchoille> Ze_M: Hmm, not sure if that's going to help since you will be in kdesu mode to begin with.
<ardchoille> Ze_M: Try launching kcontrol as your user (ie no kdesu) and see.
<romunov> ActionParsnip: that's what i installed
<eagles051387> thanks jussi01
<romunov> ActionParsnip: i'm fiddling around with /etc/hosts.allow/deny
<eagles051387> !gnash
<ubotu> An open source flash replacement.  It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<eagles051387> does gnash integrate rather nicely with firefox
<carwash^> gnash has a tendency to crash with 100% cpu usage
<carwash^> not recommended (yet)
<ardchoille> romunov: /etc/hosts.allow is a file, not a directory. Did you create /etc/hosts.allow/deny ?
<eagles051387> hummm
<romunov> ardchoille: i never said it's a directory
<romunov> ardchoille: i'm editing the files..
<ardchoille> romunov: Oh, sorry, /etc/hosts.allow/deny looks like a dir path
<romunov> ardchoille: np ^_^
<dhq> i am on the live cd connected via modem i can log on irc etc but none of my web pages are opening
<romunov> hum, for some reason, i can't access through my ip... only through localhost. i've enabled port forwarding... weird
<dhq> some thing wrong with my dns i guess how do i get it
<dhq> help me oout fdoving
<m_> ?
<romunov> hum, i still can't login via my ip - only @localhost
<romunov> i've forwarded the port on my router
<tekstacy> morning all
<tekstacy> Can I use k3b to back up my xp install dvds?
<carwash^> tekstacy: how do you want to back it up? like a restore image?
<carwash^> or just back up your userfiles?
<tekstacy> just make a duplicate install dvd
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> I have formatted a reiserfs partition to an ext3 partition. Is there anyway to recover some info? I mean, I would like if possible, to recover some stuff I had in reiserfs
<ubuntu> is it possible_
<ubuntu> ?
<tuxick> ubuntu: my guess would be "don't waste too much time trying"
<tuxick> but i'm not sure how much reiser trashes
<noaXess> Dr_willis: back now..
<noaXess> have you anyidea about my font size changing if i run eg. the adept manager?
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  not really unless you are runningit withkdesu.
<Dr_willis> noaXess,  if an app is ran as root, it will use the root users font settings (and other settings) normally
<noaXess> Dr_willis: i run the adept manager us normal user.. but need to input my password to run it..
<Dr_willis> I cant stand adept. so  i never use it. :)
<Dr_willis> It may be switching to root as soon as it runs.
<noaXess> Dr_willis: ok.. i will check it later..
<Dr_willis> try running kcontrol as root. setting some font/other settings.. and see if adept changes  with it.. (you will need to close/restrt adept)
<tekstacy> any idea how I could back up my xp install dvd? k3b doesn't seem to be able to read it.
<basy> I want to start my Matrix3D screen saver (It is allready installed and I can see and preview it with: KDesktop settings -> Screensaver), problem is that xscreensaver start diffrent one... I want kscreensaver to start it, no xscreensaver, any ideas, plz?
<adon> .........
<basy> after unistall xscreensaver, nothing happend after my setted time (1minute), kscreensaver don't start any screensaver
<adon> my kubuntu was crash :(
<basy> :(
<adon> but now it repaired?
<adon> hello
<adon> anybody here>?
<rothchild> hello adon do you have a question?
<adon> yup :)
<romunov> go ahead, ask it
<romunov> we can't tell what you're thinking
<adon> but i can't speak fluently :(
<adon> but i can't speak english fluently :(
<rothchild> where are you from adon?
<adon> i 'm from indonesia
<adon> did you hear about indonesia?
<romunov> anything in particular?
<adon> Bali Maybe?
<romunov> i have heard of bali
<romunov> what is your question?
<adon> oh i forgot it..
<adon> i will be back soon..
<adon> thx for any apreciate :)
<noaXess> is there any global setting in kde to remember the last window size for each window?
<phoenixz> I have been experimenting yesterday with my xorg.conf, and after returning the original backup in place, I cant get the screen resolution correct anymore.. should be 1280x800 but its at 1280x1024.. Im using the original xorg.conf file though! How can I fix this?
<ardchoille> noaXess: Usually, it's each individual app that takes care of those settings
<noaXess> ardchoille: you mean no .. i need to set eg. the windows position for each window..
<clintc> My kontact email layout settings are stuck... I can't get the message preview pane to appear next to the message list.. it always shows below... anyone know a fix?
<eagles051387> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ardchoille> noaXess: Usually, you launch an app, set the window to suite you and when you exit the app, the app saves the window width/height along with any other required settings.
<MGalaxy> PLZ suggest me a good Audio/Video Converter
<pag> MGalaxy, soundkonverter is great for audio
<MGalaxy> pag: what about Video?
<ardchoille> clintc: Have you set this in the Appearance > Layout tab of the kmail configuration dialog?
<pag> MGalaxy, mencoder does the job (but afaik it's not easy-to-use)
<eagles051387> what streaming media options r there
<clintc> ardchoille: yes, it ignores the setting "show message preview pane next to message list"
<clintc> and shows it below
<ardchoille> clintc: Ok, dumb question but I need to ask, did you click "Apply" and tryied restarting kmail/kontact?
<clintc> ardchoille: clicking apply makes the windows redraw but does not fix it.. restarting does not fix it
<ardchoille> clintc: Ok, I asked because that setting works fine here, so it's not a bug with kmail
<clintc> ardchoille: do not show.. then apply - works, show below message list then apply -works, show next to message pane then apply - stays below
<phoenixz> Does anybody know why my monitor resolution suddenly is different??
<phoenixz> I have been experimenting yesterday with my xorg.conf, and after returning the original backup in place, I cant get the screen resolution correct anymore.. should be 1280x800 but its at 1280x1024.. Im using the original xorg.conf file though! How can I fix this?
<ardchoille> clintc: Have you tried running kmail on its own (ie not in kontact) and seeing if that setting works?
<clintc> ardchoille: will try....
<eagles051387> !dbmix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbmix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles051387> !tablet pc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet pc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles051387> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !msgthebot | eagles051387
<ubotu> eagles051387: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<JuJuBee> Anybody know if there is a way to create a shortcut key combination for a special character so I don't have to keep going to that menu to insert the char?
<ardchoille> clintc: fyi, that setting works here in kontact as well as kmail stand alone.
<eagles051387> sry ard. im considering the option of duel booting with my tablet pc
<eagles051387> does kubuntu support tablet pcs
<nosrednaekim> eagles051387: sure
<clintc> ardchoille: behavior here is the same, message pane goes below :( -
<eagles051387> do i have to do any fiddling with tablet stuff like touch screen and what not
<ardchoille> eagles051387: Are you on Gutsy?
<nosrednaekim> you may.
<eagles051387> ardchoille: on my desktop
<clintc> ardchoille: yep
<eagles051387> ardchoille: i just got my laptop i need to rebackup all my data to dvds
<Sfan00> Hello
<Sfan00> Minor problem
<Sfan00> that seems to have developed into a H/W one
<Sfan00> How can Kubuntu nuke a bios?
<Sfan00> Becuase on trying to install Kubuntu on a machine, I got a kernel Panic error..
<clintc> ardchoille: and the sad thing is this just started today when I played with the show message structure settings
<Sfan00> Subsuqeunet to that the machine concerned refuses to boot at all
<clintc> on a 22' widescreen monitor!
<Sfan00> I can't even get a video signal out of it
<Sfan00> Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> Sfan00: it really can't....
<Sfan00> Or do you know of a hardware hackers channel?
<faissal> hi there
<nosrednaekim> Sfan00: does the liveCD work?
<Sfan00> It didn't
<Sfan00> And I can't burn CD's
<clintc> ardchoille: one other thing... checking show message size does not work either
<Sfan00> I am suspecting Hardware failure
<Sfan00> because a kernel panic is serious
<nosrednaekim> Sfan00: did you try restting the CMOS?
<Sfan00> How?
<Sfan00> I tried loading failsafe settings
<Sfan00> and the machine still refused to behave
<Sfan00> and as I said
<neville> The jumper on the motherboard?
<nosrednaekim> Sfan00: wait... you can boot an OS?
<Sfan00> it NOW won't boot at all
<Sfan00> I can't get ANYTHING
<Sfan00> Not even video
<nosrednaekim> yeah....clear the CMOS.
<Sfan00> All the machine does is Beep at me
<nosrednaekim> its a jumper on your MB.
<faissal> i just installed kubuntu 7.10. i got an external usb drive with an ntfs partition that i want to access. when i plug the drive in the usb port, dolphin pops up, a window is displayed but instead of seeing data, i dont see anything but a message saying: cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-tab.  can someone please help me ?
<Sfan00> I'd prefer not do that unless essential
<Sfan00> Anyone here famialr with Gigabyte MB's?
<neville> Erm
<nosrednaekim> faissal: run "sudo rm /media/.hal-tab"
<neville> I have two Pentium 3 ones :)
<Dr_willis> The way its beeping can be giving you an error message
<ardchoille> clintc: Not sure if it will help, but here are my settings which seem to work: http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/4746/kmailzv3.png
<Sfan00> I get 2 beeps
<nosrednaekim> Sfan00: its not going to mess anything up.
<faissal> ok nosrednaekim
<Sfan00> but can't find anything to say what those 2 beeps mean
<Sfan00> What do 2 beeps mean? RAM failure?
<faissal> nosrednaekim: i get an input output error
<neville> If you can't find the jumper, just remove the battery and cut the power to the machine for about 5 minutes, and if the beeps remain, chase them down
<Sfan00> Beacause I've replaced the video card
<Sfan00> wiht a known unit
<Sfan00> the RAM is untouched
<nosrednaekim> faissal: unplug your usb drive
<nosrednaekim> and run it again
<faissal> ok nosrednaekim
<Sfan00> Suggestions as I would prefer NOT to nuke the CMOS unless I have to
<faissal> nosrednaekim:  i get the same error
<nosrednaekim> faissal: hmm, thats weird, never seen that error before
<nosrednaekim> !hal-tab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal-tab - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<faissal> hmmm ok nosrednaekim..... pretty wierd i find too
<nosrednaekim> faissal: try rebooting and trying again.... i'll look around google
<clintc> ardchoille: thank you for the help... some combination of setting fiddling has brought it back to the side... not exactly sure... but it seems some setting may not be compatible with having the preview pane to the side
<tzd> Sfan00: have you replaced anything recently?
<clintc> thanks again for the help
<faissal> ok thx nosrednaekim brb in 2 minutes
<Sfan00> tzd: No
<Sfan00> Only the video card
<Sfan00> And the beep code doesn't sound like a Video card error
<tzd> Sfan00: ok and when you replaced the gfx card did it beep 2 times immediately?
<ardchoille> clintc: yw
<Sfan00> Yes
<Sfan00> after some delay in starting up
<tzd> Sfan00: have you tried with your old gfx card after that?
<Sfan00> It was beeping two time prior to replacment of the card
<Sfan00> Yes
<Sfan00> I have tried with - Old card , new card and no card ...
<tzd> Sfan00: oh, so it actually beeped twice before you even replaced the gfx card?
<Sfan00> It still BEEPS at me
<Sfan00> tzd : yes
<Sfan00> It beeped twice
<serenity> hi
<Sfan00> I then thought - Maybe it's a Video card issue
<bazhang> hi
<Sfan00> So I replaced the video card
<serenity> do i need swap memory on a system with 2gb RAM?
<tzd> Sfan00: ok. Have you tried with resetting bios to default?
<Sfan00> If I could get a video screen to do that... I would
<faissal> yop im back
<bazhang> serenity: many will suggest yes
<NickPresta> serenity, probably not, but it's best to have _some_ just in case. 2GB won't stop your system from ever needing swap.
<faissal> nosrednaekim: here i am
<nosrednaekim> faissal: working now?
<tzd> Sfan00: oh so you cant even get there... hmm..
<faissal> nosrednaekim:  nope
<Sfan00> tzd; RAM Failure?
<nosrednaekim> faissal: very odd, I can't find anything on google either.
<serenity> NickPresta: how much will be a good value? 500mb?
<tzd> Sfan00: def. sounds like it...
<faissal> but i do not get the input output error now nosrednaekim
<nosrednaekim> so you erased that file?
<faissal> it just says there is no such file or directory
<tzd> Sfan00: if i can remember correctly i think 2 beep used to be RAM on XX computers at least
<faissal> i guess so
<faissal> can you please help me mount my usb drive ?
<nosrednaekim> faissal: ah ok.... so when you open up that drive in dolphin, what does it say?
<NickPresta> 512 is probably sufficient. It depends on what you're doing really. I can easily dip into my swap (I have 2GB of RAM) when working with The GIMP or working with audio.
<tzd> Sfan00: the best way to find out is to remove different components until it works again
<faissal> i dont see the drive in /media
<faissal> nosrednaekim:
<nosrednaekim> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Kubuntu, go to System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem. See also !fstab and !DiskMounter
<serenity> ok tanks
<tzd> Sfan00: and the ram is most likely the best place to start... don't think you'll need to replace gfx since that didn't help you before
<serenity> +h
<bazhang> haha
<faissal> nosrednaekim: do you think its better to edit fstab directly or is it better to use System Settings -> Advanced Tab -> Disks & Filesystem ???
<Sfan00> tzd : OK
<Sfan00> Thanks
<Lagarto> hola
<bazhang> hi
<Lagarto> como me paso de sala
<nosrednaekim> faissal: easier to use the GUI
<nosrednaekim> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tzd> Sfan00: good luck finding the evil beeper ;)
<faissal> nosrednaekim: fine ok i will give it a try
<faissal> nosrednaekim: brb
<Sfan00> If it's the main board thats gone it's expensive :(
<Lagarto> #mardelplata
<Sfan00> If it's the ram - less so
<kim_> adept is crased can i get the fix code
<Lagarto> # mardelplata
<Dr_willis> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Lagarto> como hago?ç
 * Dr_willis is wired.. second cup of coffee today and its not even noon....:)
<tzd> Sfan00: yeah, everyone wants to avoid MB... that's just ul if that's the case.... should be your last resort as well though.
<faissal> the mount point /media/sdg1 is already occupied nosrednaekim when i plug my usb drive in
<nosrednaekim> faissal: thats good.... go there in dolphin.
<Sfan00> BTW Any reason why a Kernel Panic would occur when trying to run a machine at 133Mhz - The Kernel panic said something about sync issues
<TimS> I just installed a new hard drive, Sata port 3 I think, I how can I find out what it is under /dev/?
<tzd> Can anyone help with setting up an easy Kmail filter please? I would like mail from X to be sorted into folder X on arrival.
<Sfan00> Thinks have I inadvertently tried to drive 100 Ram at 133 and fried them?
<Dr_willis> TimS,  dmesg, or 'sudo fdisk -l'
<TimS> I need to know its name befefore I can fdisk it
<Dr_willis> fdisk -l  scans/shows all seen disks
<faissal> nosrednaekim: there i am
<nosrednaekim> faissal: working?
<Sfan00> The RAM itself says 256MB 266Mhz Cl2.5 which was what was set in BIOS
<faissal> nosrednaekim: THANKS A LOT
<faissal> nosrednaekim: IT WORX
<nosrednaekim> I didn't do a thing...
<faissal> ;)
<nosrednaekim> sometimes hal just gets screwed up.
<Sfan00> Shall I assume RAM's busted and throw out the ram DIMM's?
<Sfan00> and Buy new RAM?
<nosrednaekim> Sfan00: don'ttrow them out til you know for sure...
<nosrednaekim> see if you can borrow some ram from someone else
<Sfan00> becaue I don't want to wreck 'new' ram if the main board's busted
<Sfan00> LOL
<nosrednaekim> then stick the "bad ram" in some else's computer and see if it works
<Sfan00> I was trying to get the vidoe back to run Memtest following the sync error
<faissal> nosrednaekim: lol im back. once i unmounted the drive i can mount it again .....
<nosrednaekim> faissal: .hal-tab error again?
<faissal> 'umount /media/sdg1' -> 'mount /media/sdg1' =
<faissal> fuse: failed to open /dev/fuse: Permission non accordée
<faissal> FUSE mount point creation failed
<Dr_willis> i always have to use sudo umount to unmount my fuse things...
<faissal> wtf is this fuse thing
<Dr_willis> also the user Must be in the fuse group
<Dr_willis> Filesystems in User Space.
<nosrednaekim> fuse = file system in userspace
<faissal> ok il add myself
<Dr_willis> Its a amazing  tool. You can do all sorts of neat things withit.
<faissal> hold on
<Dr_willis> My face is the fusesmb tool
<Sfan00> That settles it
<Dr_willis> !info fusesmb
<Sfan00> Main Boards failed
<Dr_willis> My Fave :)
<ubotu> fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6-1 (gutsy), package size 29 kB, installed size 140 kB
<Sfan00> Just had a capictor start smoking on me :(
<tzd> :/ how old was the comp?
<Dr_willis> Sfan00,  You let out the blue smoke! thats what pc's run on!
<faissal> ok im in the group fuse
<Sfan00> Yeah
<Sfan00> I don't know why it was smoking though
<Sfan00> :(
<Sfan00> But the board is dead
<Sfan00> :(
<Dr_willis> faissal,  adding to groups dosent take affect untill the user logouts/backin.. OR you can cheat and do a 'ssh localhost' :) may be some other ways
<tzd> Sfan00: computers age?
<Sfan00> 2002
<faissal> Dr_willis:  ok thx, ill logout/login ... brb
<tzd> ah alright
<Sfan00> M/B is 2002
<Sfan00> PSU is recent
<Sfan00> But it WAS working this morning
<Sfan00> :(
<Dr_willis> thats how PC's die.
<nosrednaekim> 2002 is a bit old...
<tzd> is there an easy way to "backup" all linux programs, settings and well everything and then transfer to another "blank" computer? E.g. if i buy a new computer will it be possible to move everything from my old to the new one and boot it up?
<Sfan00> Anyone know who the European Agenst for Gigabyte are?
<phoenixz> Hi there, I am "fighting" with my xorg.conf to get a correct configuration for my laptop so that I can use both the internal and external monitor..
<Sfan00> Persunat to WEEE I'd like to dispose the board properyl
<phoenixz> I have both monitors working now but the resolution on the first monitor is not good
<Dr_willis> tzd,  you are refering to the users home dirs? or system settings? or both... :)
<tzd> Dr_willis: both :)
<phoenixz> well, I dont even know on what resolution its running! :) How can I see what resolution its running with?
<ardchoille> tzd: Identical hardware?
<faissal> hey i am back Dr_willis & nosrednaekim : well now i get the error :option allow_other only allowed if 'user_allow_other' is set in /etc/fuse.conf
<tzd> ardchoille: as Sfan00s hw setup?
<Dr_willis> backing up the package list and reinstalling them is one task. thats not too hard to do.. backingup home - is not too hard either. :)
<Dr_willis> Then most all system settings are in /etc/
<nosrednaekim> faissal: sorry, I have no clue about fuse and NTFS
<faissal> ok nosrednaekim thx anyways
<Sfan00> The capictor that was smoking was on the top corner of the board...
<Sfan00> :(
<tzd> ardchoille: ops never mind, got that one wrong... well no not identical hw
<Dr_willis> faissal,  you could edit /etc/fuse.conf and enable the user_allow_other setting I guess..
<Dr_willis> faissal,  not sure what you are doing exactly however. :)
<Sfan00> What's annoying is that I had got the machine running happily at 1.8 and with an Nivida 5200 128 already to install Kubuntu and thing went pear shaped :(
<faissal> ok, im already editing it i remove the # before the line user_allow
<Dr_willis> Im guess ing user_allow_othes, lets Other users access a different users fuse mounts as their own.
<faissal> Dr_willis:  i get another error now lol :
<faissal> fusermount: option blkdev is privileged
<faissal> FUSE mount point creation failed
<faissal> Unmounting /dev/sdb1 ()
<Dr_willis> ive never had to twiddlw eith that befor.
<Sfan00> Anyone know of a reasonably cheap Main/Board and chip combo?
<tzd> Dr_willis: great, that's just what i was hoping for! Thanks! Now i just need to save up some money so i can actually buy a new computer and then transfer my settings ;)
<Dr_willis> tzd,  may be easier to just clone the whole hd. :)
<Dr_willis> faissal,  lets step back see what you are trying to do. :) we may have missed a step.
<theadministrator> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<tzd> Dr_willis: hehe yeah if it's possible to clone partitions and not all physical hdd... don't want windows to be a part of my future baby ;P
<faissal> fine Doc !!
<faissal> i was also felling like what a mess just to get a usb drive mounted
<ardchoille> tzd: If you're going to clone the partitions, I'd recommend you get a copy of http://sysresccd.org/Main_Page as that will make imaging fast and easy. I use it to make backup images in case I need to restore in an emergency
<kim__> guys i have problems connecting to a wlan wich sidd is invisible
<tzd> ardchoille: ah looks nice, it's free as well?
<ardchoille> tzd: Yes, and it has PartImage, which you can use as a fast partition imaging app
<kim__> how can i hack a wep easy?
<daffa> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ardchoille> kim__: This isn't the place for such questions.
<tzd> ardchoille: aaaaah that's just awesome! Just what I was looking for! Thanks a lot :)
<Dr_willis> and its not 'easy' :)
<kim__> those programs are opensource?
<ardchoille> tzd: yw
<Dr_willis> kim_,  there are guides on the web. hit google..  they show ya the often long and detailed methods used. which most networks are immune to these days anyway
<tzd> hmm doesn't anyone use Kmail filters by the way? Been trying all day in different channels to get some help with a basic filter without any luck :)
<Dr_willis> and no ive never done it..ive just read the guides to see how its done and how to secure the networks :)
<kim__> anyway its find the netwerk with the wep but that invisible sidd i can not connect to it
<Sfan00> YEP Found the fault
<Sfan00> ONE Tiny 3 pin chip
<Sfan00> has  a mniscule crack in it
<Sfan00> :(
<kim__> if i chose connecting with another wlan network its fails by 28 procent
<Sfan00> But that's killed the board
<faissal> how can i add write access to /media/sdb1 to myself please ?
<sigma_123> so when kde4 is released how wil it be available for gutsy users?
<NickPresta> sigma_123, perhaps via backports
<MGalaxy> PLZ suggest me a software for converting picture formats
<sigma_123> sudo chown it in konsole
<NickPresta> MGalaxy, I like `convert`, part of the imagemagick suite. `sudo apt-get install imagemagick`
<trappist> faissal: add yourself to the plugdev group
<nosrednaekim> sigma_123: backports
<faissal> trappist: ok thx
<sigma_123> i hope they do a livecd. i dnt wana mess with my current install
<MGalaxy> NickPresta: has it a GUI?
<NickPresta> sigma_123, there is a current KDE4 liveCD, IIRC
<NickPresta> MGalaxy, no, it's a command line utility
<kim__> please can someone tell me why it fails when i am trying to connect to the hidden sidd in kubuntu ?
<faissal> trappist:  i was already in it
<ardchoille> sigma_123: See the channel topic
<NickPresta> MGalaxy, I don't know of any GUI application offhand. Sorry
<MGalaxy> NickPresta: I need something with GUI
<trappist> faissal: then you have write access to the device - just maybe not to the mounted directory
<MGalaxy> NickPresta: ok, thx
<sigma_123> yeah i know that but its rc2. wil they update it when the final version is released?
<faissal> trappist yes thats it
<faissal> trappist: i want access to the mounted directory
<trappist> faissal: do ls -l /media and see who owns the directory.  if I insert a usb stick while I'm logged in, I own it
<Dr_willis> normally the person mounting the device has permission on it.
<sigma_123> yeah i wud think that 2
<trappist> huh.  the timestamp on the directory is 1969-12-31 18:00
<faissal> i own /media/sdb1 trappist
<MGalaxy> PLZ suggest me a software for converting picture formats + GUI
<sigma_123> lol
<trappist> faissal: then you should definitely be able to write to it
<sigma_123> if u own it u shud b able 2open it
<sigma_123> and write 2it
<NickPresta> MGalaxy, you can use The GIMP, although it isn't meant solely for converting image formats.
<trappist> MGalaxy: there are lots of gui ones (try the gimp) but if you're not afraid of a little console work, you can convert a zillion images at once with a simple command
<faissal> trappist thats right i can write in it when the usb stick isnt inserted
<sigma_123> MGalaxy: what do u wana convert to?
<nosrednaekim> imagemagik
<MGalaxy> sigma_123: anything to anything :D
<faissal> trappist it is just that i cannot mount  the drive i get an error saying fusermount: option blkdev is privileged
<MGalaxy> NickPresta: trappist: thx
<sigma_123> wel id say gimp. it does a good job
<sigma_123> pity its a slow gtk app :(
<trappist> faissal: why didn't you say that in the first place
<Timmy|away> Please help. I cannot start my system, it goes through the kubuntu startup, but I get the flashing cursor. During the last boot, I used System Manager to change the resolution of the boot, which worked fine, I also dropped to the command line to try to do a fdisk, but diddn't go through with it. I did this to a secondary hard drive, so this shouldn't effect it. Everything was fine, so I...
<Timmy|away> ...shutdown -h then started again and now I get the flashing cursor. Please help.
<sigma_123> i had to go back 2konq because firefox was hopeless
<nosrednaekim> Timmy|away: can you do ctrl+alt+f2 and get a command line?
<faissal> trappist : sorry but it is right now that i get this message it didnt appear 1st
<trappist> faissal: what kind of filesystem is on that device
<Timmy|away> nosrednaekim: Let me try
<faissal> trappist ntfs
<BluesKaj> sigma_123, how many konqs do you have
<BluesKaj> ?
<Timmy|away> nosrednaekim: No
<trappist> faissal: that's what I thought - there's a lot of google hits on that error message, all for ntfs
<nosrednaekim> faissal: just wondering... does it have to be NTFS? FAT makes this a heck fo a lot easier
<nosrednaekim> Timmy|away: can you boot into fail safe mode(from grub)
<faissal> nosrednaekim: yes because i got files larger than 4 gb :dvd isos
<Timmy|away> Let me try.
<trappist> faissal: http://www.ntfs-3g.org/support.html#useroption3
<nosrednaekim> faissal: ah..ok.
<faissal> ok trappist:
<trappist> faissal: so make it ext3 :)
<nosrednaekim> it probably needs to be read by windows.
<faissal> yes but i need access to it to backup 1st trappist ;)
<Timmy|away> nosrednaekim: When I went back to restart it, it had just started x.
<nosrednaekim> Timmy|away: so eveything is good?
<faissal> no i am trying to get rid of windows today lol...
<nosrednaekim> faissal: oh.... then do format it ext3..
<nosrednaekim> (if it doesn't have anything on it.)
<Timmy|away> At first sight, yes. Ill take a look and see if its all solid. Is there a boot log nosrednaekim?
<faissal> before i format it, i need access to the files to back them up
<nosrednaekim> Timmy|away: "dmesg" or /var/log/messages
<nosrednaekim> faissal: ah :)
<Timmy|away> nosrednaekim: I have installed a new sata hard drive, it has no partition table, so I need to partition it, what is the easiest way to do it.
<faissal> maybe gparted
<nosrednaekim> Timmy|away: qtparted
<Timmy|away> nosrednaekim: I'm switching back to my PC, nick TimS
<Timmy|away> Thanks alot
<TimS> Right.
<nosrednaekim> faissal: I thought you said that your drive was working after you had rebooted?
<TimS> qtparted.
<faissal> nosrednaekim: it worked but i tried to unmount and remount but it didnt work
<faissal> nosrednaekim: it doesnt want to be mounted again
<TimS> nosrednaekim: Is there any relevance to the order devices are listed in "sudo fdisk -l" last time my sata hard drive was second, now its first.
<nosrednaekim> faissal: ah....
<nosrednaekim> TimS: I don't think so.
<pfein> I'm using a white-on-dark color theme... if I go an https:// site in konq, the address bar background turns tan & is unreadable... anyone?
<TimS> Odd.
<kim__> Knetworkmanager can not connect to my hidden sidd
<kim__> j
<ardchoille> kim__: What are you trying to do?
<faissal> chmod 4755 $(which ntfs-3g) -> can someone please explain me what do (which ntfs-3g) stands for ??
<Sfan00> Right people
<Sfan00> Question..
<Sfan00> Which version of Main baord do i need to get for Kubunut
<Sfan00> *kubuntu
<phoenixz> I have a Dell latitude d620 laptop with external monitor, I just configured X for 2 monitors but once I switch to the external monitor of my laptop using fn+F8, I cant switch back.. is there anything known about that?
<ardchoille> faissal: "$(which ntfs-3g) is a variable telling the system the path to ntfs-3g. It's the same as if you open a terminal and type: which ntfs-3g
<phoenixz> Whenever I press fn+F8 again, the external screen flickers for a second, but nothing else happens, the output stays on the external screen while it should be shown on the builtin LCD screen...
<kim__>  I am trying to set up the wlan for my girl but her step father haves a hidden sidd he did gave me the name but it will not connect
<DarkTan_> i've notice that kubuntu has a lost of the fonts that windows has. is ut possible to use fonts for windows on linux?
<ardchoille> kim__: You're trying to hack into it?
<faissal> ardchoille: thx a lot
<nosrednaekim> DarkTan_: yes, it is
<faissal> Yeeaha, it works
<kim__> cno i am not trying to hack it
<TimS> nosrednaekim: Is it odd that a brand new hard drive, 250gig, only has 232.39 left after i created a partition table?
<DarkTan_> do i install them the same way as on windows?
<TimS> bbcode:
<TimS> [url=http://sixpop.com/images/][img]http://sixpop.com/images/file/87943062.png[/img][/url]
<TimS> html:
<TimS> <img src=http://sixpop.com/images/file/87943062.png>
<TimS> options:
<TimS> add to personal notes, but you can't till you login.
<TimS> preview
<TimS> Whoops
<nosrednaekim> TimS: no. thats normal.
<ardchoille> faissal: yw
<TimS> Okay ^_^
<nosrednaekim> TimS: I have a 120GB hd, only 111 of which is available
<phoenixz> TimS, thats pretty normal i guess, hard drive manufacturers dont multiply by 1024 as they should but by 1000
<TimS> Okay, I have clicked creat in qtparted, as this is my new /home partition, should this be a primary partition? Also, ext3 is the normal, and what does label mean, is this just a name?
<nosrednaekim> TimS: yes, the first 3 partitions are primary
<TimS> Label?
<nosrednaekim> TimS: yes, label is just a name
<TimS> Okay, so Home would be fine
<nosrednaekim> yeah
<TimS> So, next I right click, format
<TimS> Or do I click Commit first?
<nosrednaekim> IDK....
<TimS> Okay :P
<nosrednaekim> don'tthink it matters, if it does, it'll give you an error
<TimS> Commit I think.
<TimS> Looks okay ^_^
<kim__> Can someone please tell me how to connect to a hidden sidd in knetwork manager
<sonic__> how long should it take to resize an ntfs partition on a fairly modern system? kubuntu partition manager just hangs. its been 25 min
<ardchoille> kim__: Please take that to another channel. Given your original question (how can i hack a wep easy?) and your recent questions, your intentions do not appear to comply with our guidelines.
<kim__> sonic do you have 7.10? by my girl it went fast but she got a small disk
<kim__> ardchoille i dont wanna hack but it also seems not that i can connect easy to a hidden sidd with knetwork manager
<sonic__> kim__: yes.  ive got 12000 MBs used on a Windows partition and want to resize it from 90 GB to 20 GB. I also defragged it beforehand.
<sonic__> this is a gutsy install
<ardchoille> kim__: Do you have the necessary credentials to log in?
<kim__> i have the sidd name there no wep code or anything
<TimS> Hello again. I am about to copy my /home to a new hard drive to use as a home drive, but when it was created, it created a Lost+Found directory, do I need this directory and will it show up in my home directory from now on?
<kim__> and now i am using tempory the kabel but i need to set the wlan before her stepfather takes the kabel
<sourcemaker> TimS: this directory should be in root "/"...
<shaffy> can someone please recommend another mp3 player other than amarok; i am absolutely fet up with it.  it constantly crashes/hangs.
<sub[t]rnl> TimS➜ GNU/Linux puts files in Lost + Found that it has restored after a system crash or a partition hasn't been umounted correctly.
<sourcemaker> shaffy: juk is working fine for me
<ardchoille> kim__: Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Sanne> TimS: as far as I know, this directory is created on every ext3 partition
<shaffy> sourcemaker: thanks for your input.  does it have relatively decent options?
<TimS> This is a new hard drive, I just partitioned it and formated it, I inted to copy my /home dir to it and mount it over the top. Will it cause a problem and can I remove it.
<TimS> It is a ext3 partition.
<sourcemaker> shaffy: it's easy to use... and does not have many options
<TimS> Is it possible to hide it from anyone that isn't root then?
<shaffy> thanks sourcemaker.  i appreciate the input.
<TimS> also, sub[t]rnl its a 250gig hard drive and has 218gig avalibe, is that right?
<sonic__> well where can I get kubuntu 7.04? I never had problems resizing with that.
<LeAstrale> hmm.. google kubuntu 7.04 download
<sub[t]rnl> TimS➜ ext3 reserves space on the drive afiak
<sourcemaker> sonic__: why not using gusty?
<TimS> Thats not very nice of it. :P
<LeAstrale> sourcemaker: Gutsy is more or less unstable compared too feisty
<sonic__> sourcemaker: cause resizing ntfs just hangs. Ive tried it twice and its even on a defragged partition with 10Gb of free space Im leaving on it
<sourcemaker> sonic__: ok... nice to know
<Dr_willis> i find gutsy stable here.. i did do a clean install :)
<Dr_willis> and i dont use compiz.
<ardchoille> LeAstrale: That is not true. I found Gutsy (clean install) to be very stable.
<sonic__> sourcemaker: dont get me wrong, I HATED Qtparted. but at least resizing works.
<sub[t]rnl> TimS➜ hehe, you should be able to adjust the amount of reserved space with tune2fs, but make sure you read up on it and know what your doing
 * sub[t]rnl agrees with ardchoille
<sonic__> Dr_willis: been using gutsy since alpha.  no problems.  but the install disk wont resize my ntfs.  so Im going to use 7.04 just to resize then finish off with gutsy
<LeAstrale> ardchoille: i installed it on my Latitude D630 and i've never seen any Ubuntu system so unstable.. Hardy Alpha 2 was much more stable
<Sanne> TimS: the size also depends on how it is counted, as 1MB = 1000 Bytes or 1024 Bytes
<Dr_willis> I alwyas use the various gparted live cds  for my resizing needs
<Dr_willis> ive seen some windows disk layouts that just really confuse some of the parted tools.
<sonic__> Dr_willis: ok Ill search for that. hopefully itll be a smaller download ;)
<TimS> Also, I need to copy my home directory across now, but usualy I would drop to the command line, so that nothing is in use, but when I startx after wards, I get now shutdown options, and i have to go back to the command line and shutdown from there, should I startkde or is there a better command just to get it back to normal.
<TimS> Sanne: 234gig if I use H :P
<TimS> sub[t]rnl: Ah thanks, I may look it up if I need some more space in the future :P
<Dr_willis> Gparted Live cd,  I think is its full name.
<theadministrator> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Sanne> TimS: aha, see? :)
<sonic__> Dr_willis: yeah I found it.  thanks again. thats what I needed
<TimS> I wonder what the manafacturers use. Probably 1000 whereas linux is proper and uses 104 :P
<TimS> 1024*
<Dr_willis> marketing likes to use 1000 so the #'s look bigger. :)
<Dr_willis> I got a 300gb hd.. it came with 'free' 20gb extra!
<TimS> XD
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<Dr_willis> wellif they had used the 1024 # - instead of 1000...
<Dr_willis> Most likely they stopped makigmn the 300s nd still had 300 box;s about :) so they Put them in there and stuck a 'free'  sticker on the box
<TimS> hehe :P
<TimS> Right, I'm gonna try and copy all my data across.
<TimS> Ill irssi if I get stuck :P
<mace_> hello. i tried to install wicd_1.3.1-all.deb to get wpa support for my wireless card. by installing with dpkg i get an error that wicd collides with network-manager. should i remove network-manager?
<Sanne> TimS: I recently learned that actually 1000 Bytes  = 1 MB and is pronounced megabyte, while 1024 Bytes = 1 MiB (mibibyte). Nobody seems to use it correctly, though (me neither).
<TimS> Im stuck.
<Dr_willis> I think the techky nerds got sick of the MB term being abused.. so they made a new one. :)
<ardchoille> !wireless | mace_
<ubotu> mace_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TimS> I got to the kde login screen. Clicked console log in, and it went black, I got to a screen with a black flashing cursor, and waited, it started X and KDE again.
<TimS> Whats wrong?
<sub[t]rnl> mace_➜ wpa is supported in knetworkmanager
<sub[t]rnl> mace_➜ but yeah, you'll have to remove one to use the other
<TimS> Ill try for a restart.
<mace_> sub[t]rnl: hmm i do only see wep options
<sub[t]rnl> mace_➜ right click on the icon, then go to connect to other wireless network and enter the essid, and select the encryption method
<sigma_> i just use kwifimanager, its so much simpler for some reason
<sub[t]rnl> knetworkmanager still has some rough edges, thats for sure
<mace_> would it be better for me to get wicd :)?
<sigma_> yeah true, i find it perfect for wired lan but wireless still leaves alot to be desired
<sigma_> mace_: try kwifimanager in the repos
<sub[t]rnl> well, not even for wired lan, it still flubs up when you set manual ip's in /etc/network/interfaces
<sub[t]rnl> but its getting better!
 * sub[t]rnl hums
<snarkster> good morning, I started up my laptop this morning and it very kindly told me that it could not start kstartupconfig.  Has anyone else had this issue?
<snarkster> !kstartupconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kstartupconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sigma_> sub[t]rnl: i set a manual ip but in kcontrol and it still worked. i hate dhcp assignment, its almost impossible to use with nfs or my apache server the way i like it
<mace_> sigma_:  ok ill try
<sub[t]rnl> snarkster➜ hrm, could be a problem with ownership of your /home/usr direcotry
<snarkster> hmm I dont htink i have a /home/usr
<sub[t]rnl> no /home/"user"
<Dr_willis>  /home/USERNAME :)
<sub[t]rnl> like, /home/snarkster
<sigma_> can someone go to http://10.144.69.107/wiki and tell me what they see?
<sub[t]rnl> username! there we go
<snarkster> uh oh
<snarkster> no home directory
<sub[t]rnl> heh, theres the problem
<snarkster> thank you
<mace_> sigma_:  is this just a program to search for wlans?
<sigma_> mace_: i use it for connecting to my home network. unlike knetworkmanager, it connects automatically as soon as i activate the wireless
<mace_> ok thanks
<sigma_> mace_: u need to set it up
<mace_> problem is, that i got this wlan at my work. cant test it now :s
<sigma_> mace_: lol o well theres always 2moro
<mace_> hehe :)
<mrdigital> anyone intall the CX88 module?
<mahasamoot> I'm trying to get Firefox to use KDE dialogs for opening and saving files.  I found references to kgtk... but I'd see a Howto the is just for kubuntu.... but I lost the link.  It was given to me by a person on this list... I've tried in vein to google for it.
<mahasamoot> Jucato: are you here?
<BluesKaj> whynot just use konqueror ?
<sigma_> yes i have moved back to konq after a fling with firefox (cheating is not good) :(
<BluesKaj> my konq is very reliable , but it's still slower than FF , can't figure out why ...IPv6 is disabled
<mrdigital> does kbuntu have CX88 modules loaded?
<sigma_> BluesKaj: huh? slower than firefox. thats not possible
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, i beleive the gutsy does ...had no probs with my tv tuner being recognized as i did in previous releases
<BluesKaj> well sigma_ , i have both and i can testify that FF is faster
<sigma_> BluesKaj: are you talking about the program or the browsing speed?
<mrdigital> BluesKaj: what tuener?
<sigma_> firefox uses more bandwidth than konq when loading pages, but thats just me
<tzd> help with Kmail filters anyone please?
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, ATI TV Wonder Pro
<mrdigital> BluesKaj: when do do a lspci does it show up?
<mahasamoot> BluesKaj: you're joking right?  I can't even check gmail w/ konqueror.  Konqueror doesn't even have a history, and when I tried to save a book mark... it was gone when I looked for it.....    this is why I'm here asking for a link, because I was stupid enough to use konqueror for 5 min. to look at this one webpage which konqueror has now sent to /dev/null
<mrdigital> mahasamoot: Opera
<mahasamoot> mrdigital: what about it?
<mrdigital> try it out
<mahasamoot> mrdigital: maybe it's different now, but last I saw it had ads in it... and didn't impress me at all
<mrdigital> different
<mahasamoot> let's hear the sales pitch
<mrdigital> ???
<mrdigital> i dont use it
<BluesKaj> mahasamoot, konq has a history9just click on "show navigation panel under 'View" , gmail can be rendered ok, there is a fix for that
<mrdigital> BluesKaj: does ur tuner show up in lspci?
<freexx> ok kubuntu froze up and now it wont boot, it gives invalid operating system
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, yes :Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX23880/1/2/3 PCI Video and Audio                                                                                 Decoder (rev 05)
<sigma_> hey gmail does work in konq, maybe not in full mode but still works none the less:)
<Dr_willis> ive heard that the updates to flash some how broke with konq. But i never use konq. :)
<Dr_willis>  I got too many firefox addons i use.
<BluesKaj> sigma_, there's an html fix to render most of the page (a little differently than FF I admit) but it does work ok.
<freexx> you check out swiftweasel?
<mrdigital> BluesKaj: pm?
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, i prefer not to PM ...ppl here can help as well incase they've encountered a sismilar condition :)
<ubuntu> Im trying to install ubuntu with debootstrap. Im installing grub right now, but it freezes in here
<ubuntu> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<ubuntu> nothing more happens
<ubuntu> any clue?
<mrdigital> the chat is moving too fast
<Dr_willis> It is?
<mrdigital> im getting a fton of parts and joins
<Dr_willis> thats why you disable/hide parts and joins. :)
<sigma_> mrdigital: u wana see fast chat, go to #ubuntu :)
<mrdigital> how in mirc/
<mrdigital> anyways
<Dr_willis> I dont use mirc.. read the mirc docs i guess.
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, pastebin your xorg.conf file ..I may be able to help if i see it
<mrdigital> wait
<sigma_> thats why u use konversation!
<mrdigital> why do u want my xorg.conf?
<freexx> dude
<freexx> i love konversation
<mrdigital> that has nothign to do with it
<freexx> but i love mirc scripting more
<mrdigital> my TVtuner isnt being seen by lspci
<Dr_willis> calling mirc stuff 'scripting' is akin to calling.. err.. i cant think of a good enough analogy. :)
<BluesKaj> what tvtuner is it mrdigital ?
<mrdigital> Avermedia M150
<freexx> it is scripting
<mrdigital> now on the ubuntu forusm
<mrdigital> theres a guy who's lspci detected it
<faissal> fusermount: user has no write access to mountpoint /media/ddext . How can i solve that problem please
<ScorpKing> faissal: sudo chown user:user -R /media/ddext/
<BluesKaj> what tv app are you trying to use , mrdigital ?
<Dr_willis> That may also depend on the filesystem thats mounted.
<faissal> ScorpKing: i replace user by my username i guess ?
<ScorpKing> yes
<faissal> ScorpKing: thx
<mrdigital> linxmce
<mrdigital> i cant even get it to detect it because lspci doesnt even know the card exists
<ScorpKing> faissal: if that does not work see in /etc/fstab if it gets mounted as onother user or something
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, that means you don't have a driver installed for the card
<ScorpKing> mrdigital: does sudo lshw | less show it?
<mrdigital> im rebooting brb
<mahasamoot> Dr_willis: you said you use firefox.... what did you do about the file dialogs?
<mrdigital> hm may help if the card was pushing in all the way
<mrdigital> from years of moving it popped out a little in the back
<mrdigital> yes! i got it
<mrdigital> the lspci sees the tuner
<freexx> congrats
<mrdigital> now
<mrdigital> i need to tell it what it is
<mrdigital> Mutlimedia Controller Conextant CX23880 comes up in lspci
<mrdigital> hey! lets try it i think it saw it
<Sanne> mahasamoot: I'm using not exactly KDE style file picker, but the firefox own (I believe). It's a setting in about:config, look here: http://konquefox.free.fr/#trick_filepicker
<mahasamoot> Sanne: thank you, I'll have a look
<Sanne> mahasamoot: the downside is it hasn't got bookmarks
<Dr_willis> mahasamoot,  i dont do anything about them.
<mrdigital> Sanne: can also add bookmarks
<mrdigital> make a folder on the desktop with linux to fave sites
<mrdigital> linux yeah lol linx
<mrdigital> ... links
<Sanne> :)
<mrdigital> i got my tv tuner workig
<mrdigital> all i had to to was open the case and push down harder
<mrdigital> the end popped out of the slot
<Sanne> mrdigital: I don't mean web site bookmarks, but file system bookmarks, as you can in the kde file poicker.
<mrdigital> ???
<mrdigital> BluesKaj: want help with your tv tuner?
<cronium> Silence...
<makers_mark> can someone please tell me what the command to install system updates is?
<makers_mark> is it "sudo apt-get install update" ?
<cronium> Dieds with scythe
<mrdigital> sudo apt-get update
<jussi01> sudo apt-get update
<makers_mark> thanks
<bascule> sudo apt-get upgrade after that
<nooney> How does Konqueror compare to Firefox?
<makers_mark> ty :)
<Sanne> nooney: Konqueror is a great file manager compared to Firefox ;)
<cronium> Firefox - only web brouser...
<bascule> nooney: well there are less apges that are coded to take it into account so more breakage in rendering, apart from that it's a nice browser
<vit__> HOLA
<sub[t]rnl> Konqueror was designed to work well with kde, faster start times because of its preloading, and you can do some really neat stuff with it
<sub[t]rnl> firefox is a cross platform browser, and leaves a larger memory footprint.
<nooney> Is the footprint significantly larger?
<sub[t]rnl> not too bad
<sub[t]rnl> but larger, yeah
<bascule> konqueror is the app which got me back to kde after xfce, it has no equal as a file manager on any platform, that and amarok make kde the true choice of desktop enviroments ;)
 * sub[t]rnl agrees
<sub[t]rnl> take a look at swiftweasel.
<sub[t]rnl> its a firefox build specificialy for linux
<jussi01> !es | vit__
<ubotu> vit__: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<sub[t]rnl> all the w32 code has been cleansed and it has builds for specific archs/processors
<nooney> Cheers for the advice I'll mess around with Konquerror  and see which I prefer
<phoenixz> Im using a dell d620 latitude laptop with I945 chipset. I just got the external monitor working as well with the i810 driver for X, but direct rendering is not working.. How can I find WHY its not working? or does anybody know how to fix this??
<nooney> sub[t]rnl I'll try it out
<sub[t]rnl> phoenixz➜ you might need to use the "intel" driver.
<nooney> In the mean time how do I install flash into Konqueror?
<Dr_willis> The latest flash updates i hear.. dont play nicely with Konqueror.
<bascule> youtube is a no-no
<Dr_willis> You could try i guess.. theres a .deb package you can download/install that will isntall the latest flash
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<nooney> Guess I'll wait
<Dr_willis> That 2nd url has links to the package. Not sure how good of a fix that is.. but it has to be better then manually installing the flash from  the tar.gzs
<nooney> I don't like playing around with betas and tempoarary fixes
<nooney> I'll try swiftweasel for now
 * Dr_willis thinks that beta describes flash very well.. 
<Dr_willis> :)
<bascule> Dr_willis: all you have to do is cp the.so to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<Dr_willis> bascule,  seems like theres a lot of discussion going on about the flash stuff..  so i imagine theres other issues.
<ScorpKing> youtube works in konqueror here btw.
<Dr_willis> But the thread got so long i stopped reading it. :)
<bascule> flash is nasty on the whole, just stuff to ad-block, but useful too :)
<mrdigital> anyone get the beeps thru the speakers? doooo do-do-doooooo
<ScorpKing> mrdigital: i assume thats in the bios right?
<Dr_willis> Yep - i tend to use the various flash blockers also.
<mrdigital> no the Sound card in liinux
<mrdigital> every distro i isntaleld has had it
<Dr_willis> theres allkinds of beeps. :)
<Dr_willis> and bleeps.. what are you refering to exactly?
<Freku> maybe a key on his keyboard is stuck  en comp is beeping while starting up
<Alonea> hey, what is that command to reinstall the xserver? getting blank screen on startup
<werner> *lol+
<jussi01> Alonea: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Arwen> whenever I play a video using xv, large rectangular blocks appear all over it, any idea what the deal is?
<Alonea> jussi01: thankie. hopefully it will fix it
<sub[t]rnl> Arwen➜ are you using compiz fusion?
<nooney> Is there anything similiar to "Task Manager" on Kubuntu?
<sub[t]rnl> nooney➜ top
<rothchild> nooney or try ctrl / esc
<sub[t]rnl> nooney➜ htop is nice one to have as well
<jussi01> nooney: system - ksysguard
<sub[t]rnl> ksysguard gives some bogus info
<nooney> k cheers
<nooney> is there a hotkey for the konsole?
<werner> in kde?
<nooney> yea
<werner> press alt+f2, then enter xterm, maybe?
<werner> or create your own hotkeys .... should be possible in kde
<nooney> xterm dosent work
<werner> you should install it ... ?
<sub[t]rnl> konsole is the default in kde
<nooney> cheers sub[t]rnl
<jussi01> nooney: kmenu - system settings - keyboard and mouse - keyboard shortcuts
<nooney> cheers jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<rothchild> nooney if you hit f8 in konqueror you can have a terminal in your file browser
<sub[t]rnl> whoa
<sub[t]rnl> i never knew that
<sub[t]rnl> wicked
<ScorpKing> nice..
<sub[t]rnl> +1 rothchild
<rothchild> ;-)
<rothchild> it's great cos all the stuff that's better with a gui like extracting files, coppying and pasting etc you can do in the window and for all the trixy stuff the prompt just follows you around
<jussi01> same for dolphin, but f4
<sub[t]rnl> yup yup.
<sub[t]rnl> the konq one's nice cause its attached on there, thats gonna be handy for when I need a quick cut and paste of some page in konqueror to cli, and don't have to alt+tab to my shell
<weswh-> ok, so my only real contstant problem in kubuntu has been not being able to mount a drive that my user can access
<sub[t]rnl> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> err
<weswh-> i can mount it fine - via sudo, but then it's owned by root etc.
<kanoppero> hola
<werner> "/etc/fstab/ " ?
<jussi01> !es | kanoppero
<ubotu> kanoppero: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<weswh-> so i end up doing chmod and chown...or, eventually just doing cp commands from the root shell
<werner> change "/etc/fstab" !
<weswh-> well - yeah...i mean a have a permanent mount that eventually i was able to get going that way. i guess what i am looking for is more of a one off way to do this (this is an external drive of a friends that i just need to put some data on)
<weswh-> so there's no way to say "mount this, avail to all users" done. unmount it..done
<kanoppero> en donde busco los canales
<werner> try "/etc/fstab" and you will be happy
<weswh-> heh, ok :)
<werner> versuchs mal, vielleicht klappts
<Arwen> sub[t]rnl, no
<werner> versuch: noauto,user
<ScorpKing> weswh-: man fstab or man mount
<werner> besser :-)
<sub[t]rnl> bye! arwen!
<sub[t]rnl> yes!
<werner> *lol*
<kanoppero> hola
<Alonea> ok, I am trying to reformat and the screen went blank during installation, but the computer is still on
<bascule> weswh-: is it ntfs or fat32?
<werner> what "reformat?"
<pablo> hi evry body
<ScorpKing> hey pablo
<weswh-> it's ext3.
<pablo> si man
<pablo> can you help me ?
<ScorpKing> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<pablo> ok
<weswh-> werner: do i just want to add a new line for it in fstab, just like my internal ext3 partition is done? even though this is a firewire drive, will be in and out of the system and all
<pablo> i have linux
<pablo> but i cant see the vidios on you tube
<bascule> !flash | pablo
<ubotu> pablo: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<werner> device mountpoint filesys options 0 0
<Alonea> ok nevermind. I figured it out.
<werner> like
<bascule> werner: is the mount point for the drive, the dir, chmod 777?
<werner> "/dev/sdc4  /mnt/zip  auto user,noauto   0   0"
<pablo> ok i am in
<bascule> actually meant weswh-
<werner> bascule: should be no problem on (k)ubuntu
<pablo> ok i will try
<werner> and read the man-page (# man fstab)
<BluesKaj> mrdigital, was called away for 30mins  ...glad to see you have your tuner working. mine is working fine thx :)
<jimmy51> hello, new to linux and looking for help on a Grub Error 21 after installing Kubuntu 7.10
<jimmy51> am I in the right place?
<werner> jimmy: have you looked for error 21 (was it is )
<weswh-> ok, i added that. does that cause it to automount when the system is rebooted - or is that something different?
<werner> jimmy : in the grub manual
<pablo> but i have a lot of option
<weswh-> if i just mount it manually now...should it take those settings, in other words. now that i've saved fstab
<bascule> Error 21 means "Can not find disk".
<jimmy51> yeah, i googled it and found advice to edit grub.conf or fstab, but I can't even get the partitions to mount in the live CD
<werner> weswh: what device do you have added? does the mount-point?
<jimmy51> bascule/werner: yes, i found the description... and have a vague understanding.  i think it's similar to boot.ini for windows
<werner> jimmy: what did you try?
<bascule> jimmy51: was the first reboot after installing onto just resized partitions?
<jimmy51> werner:  i opened the disk and filesystems under system settings, and tried to get the partitions to mount through that
<jimmy51> bascule: yes, i tried to resize the remaining space
<weswh-> not sure what you mean by does the mount-point? yes, i have it pointed to the intended mount location
 * bascule fears the worst for the partition integrity
<werner> jimmy: try it manually in the grub-shell first
<werner> device is like "/dev/sdc4" (or what ever) and mount mount is the dir
<jimmy51> bascule/werner:  situation - 250GB Raid1 array, 32GB partition with WXP.  Installed Kubuntu, told it to resize current partition to 32, use the rest of the space using guided install.  when finished, next boot gave error 21
<jimmy51> werner:  grub shell?  is there a key combo to get that?
<bascule> jimmy51: RAID1 done by some on board controller like nVidia of promise?
<jimmy51> bascule:  Adaptec 1210SA Sata controller
<werner> jimmy: no. boot from a grubfloppy and add grub options manually and try to boot from there!!
<jimmy51> werner/bascule:  I started a thread here - http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3090075.msg108533#msg108533 if you want to look at my "fdisk -l" output
<bascule> jimmy51: i reckon that you have borked the RAID witht hat install, linux has seen two seperate drives, adaptec presents them to windows as one ... nasty
<werner> jimmy: first, define boot disk (# boot (hd0,0) or what ever) and so on ....
<jimmy51> ooh, that makes sense
<werner> jimmy: try to find a grub manual first
<jimmy51> fdisk shows two disks... sda and sdb
<jimmy51> werner:  i'll look up the grub disk and try to make one
<werner> bascul: good idea
<bascule> jimmy51: in the BIOS setup thingy see if it feels that the raid is still healthy, it probably won't
<weswh-> werner: yeah, the fstab entry is correct and the supporting directory is there. but what do i need to do now? just mount the drive manually - or reboot and it will automount...or trigger an fstab refresh somehow?
<werner> jimmy: there are many manuals how to create bootfloppies for grub
<jimmy51> bascule:  i entered the raid bios, and it still says Optimal.... but linux appears to see 2 drives
<jussi01> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<werner> weswh: now, with your normal user account, try to mount one more time, ok? (is it a USB-device?)
<weswh-> it's firewire. ah...from the user account. ok
<weswh-> i typed
<werner> weswh: just try to stick the device in via firewire ... mhhh
<jimmy51> werner/bascule:  am i looking at some long complex process to get kubuntu to acknowledge my RAID1?
<weswh-> "mount /dev/sdb1" and it said "only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/firewire"
<bascule> jimmy51: possibly, there is an old HOWTO based on red-hat but my knowledge of the process is weak
<werner> weswh: try it under kde without typing, just plug in ... ?
<weswh-> ok
<jimmy51> bascule:  i'm looking at that now.... RaidConfigurationHowTo and it looks like it would take quite a bit
<werner> jimmy: mhh... i have no experience with raid ...
<bascule> jimmy51: you need to get the driver running/working for the on-board adaptec, but I still fear the worst
<werner> jimmy/bascul: mybe the exists some manuals for raid and grub?
<jimmy51> bascule/werner:  I'm pretty sure my data is toast, but that's ok.  i wouldn't install on my real machine unless i knew what I was doing :)
<bascule> :)
<werner> jimmy: :/ damn
<jimmy51> it's not onboard, it's a PCI card... but it's still a low end one
<weswh-> werner: didn't seem to mount my unplugging/replugging the interface
<bascule> jimmy51: well it is possible, but you need to do some fancy-panrs config to get it seeing the RAID volume from the card
<weswh-> maybe if i just do a sudo mount now it will work
<werner> weswh: mh. open a root-shell and mount it via root access; then type mount. what is the output?
<jimmy51> werner/bascule:  check this out -  I have an Adaptec 1210SA SATA RAID card. Why doesn't Linux support my hardware RAID?
<jimmy51> A. It's not hardware RAID. It is software RAID, provided by the BIOS on the card.
<werner> wesh: what does  "ls -l /mountpint" say?
<bascule> jimmy51: only tutes I know of are for LILO, but #grub people may know, I will search about to see what I can find, but I would accept data loss now as the superblock is probably broken beyond repair
<jimmy51> bascule:  data loss is fine with me
<weswh-> drwx------ 2 root root
<werner> jimmy: good question... make a new kernel with supporting modules for your raidcard .. ???
<jimmy51> bascule:  (well, in this case anyway!)  i'm just trying to learn how to do it right
<werner> wesh: ah. "chmod 0755 /mountpoint"
<bascule> jimmy51: yeah there is a huge difference between true hardware RAID and most PCI cards
<jimmy51> werner:  whoa... make a new kernel?  that sounds crazy
<weswh-> just a lost+found folder there - which was created when it was partitioned i guess...but, i don't have permissions to that
<werner> jimmy: oha. what about modules?
<weswh-> it's lokced
<werner> weshw: as root, change permission to execute and read/write with chmod
<jimmy51> werner:  jimmy <-- doesn't know what modules are
<weswh-> right.
<werner> jimmy: oh. bascule?
<werner> weshw: ls -l now?
<weswh-> just seems like i'm missing something here. i mean, this is the situation i'm always in...why can't i just mount with a flag for my user or something. i've tried before reading and messing with UID etc. but bleh. hang on, doing it now.
<bascule> jimmy51: modules are kernel parts that can be added and removed on the fly, basically drivers
<weswh-> yeah...i got it now, drwxrwxrwx...
<weswh-> (chmod -R, btw)
<weswh-> chmod by itself didn't get it
<werner> "wesh: should look like :   drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2007-10-21 12:47 sda1"
<werner> jimmy/bascule: you should look for the driver in the kernel-config ...
<jimmy51> bascule:  ahh.  how would i add the support to the install CD?  i plan on having my raid intact already, with an XP partition
<weswh-> yeah. it doesn't show me the dev location in the printout...but yeah it looks like it's all there
<werner> wesh: tried to remount it now? have you umount it before?!?!
<werner> ls -la
<weswh-> so that permission change should be persistent for the next time i mount it?
<bascule> I have this setup and it works flawlessly with a pair of 160GB
<bascule> SATA drives.
<bascule> jimmy51: ^
<werner> wesh: sure, the permission of your mount-point is fixed
<bascule> from some google hit on a thread
<werner> weswh: try to mount it again?
<blueyed> Is there a command to simulate clicking on a file from the command line? ("open")
<weswh-> and maybe with those permissions it will mount from my normal user
<jimmy51> bascule:  you mean there's a google thread that will tell me how to do it?
<weswh-> werner:  i'll try in a second - got a file copy in progress
<nooney> Everytime I use Ark it tells me the extraction operation failed...
<werner> weswh: ah, ok. it should work now, i hope so :)
<nooney> but it the files still seem to extract
<bascule> jimmy51: no, just someone claiming theirs works, so hope remains :)
<weswh-> werner:  thanks very much..i'll let you know
<jimmy51> bascule:  what's the link?  i could look it over...
<werner> nooney: what kind of archive?
<kye> Is there a GUI easy to use AVI to DVD transcoder?
<werner> wesh: yes, please
<BluesKaj> blueyed, are you here to test ppl's response to cli questions , cuz you being an active pdpc supporter makes me think the question is some kind of test. :)
<jussi01> !devede | kye
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devede - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !info devede | kye
<ubotu> kye: devede: program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.13-0.0 (gutsy), package size 741 kB, installed size 1700 kB
<blueyed> BluesKaj: you guessed it.. ;) so, what's the answer?
<bascule> jimmy51: there is no info ata ll just says it works, I am still trying to establish wether linux will ever go onto a premade mirror/stripe from the cardsd BIOS, it is lookin less likely
<bascule> jimmy51: http://forums.suselinuxsupport.de/index.php?showtopic=17094
<BluesKaj> not sure, typing the app name in the konsole, is the only one i know
<werner> blueeyed: perl-program? *gg*
<blueyed> IIRC windows has e.g. "start" and MacOS has "open". There must be something similar for Linux/KDE
<werner> blueeyed: or c, or c++ ? whatever
<kye> jussi01:  i've tried that and it seem'd to take over 1 hour and 30mins to convert avi to dvd i stopped it cause it was taking so long. Windows takes me 20mins for a 4.3GB dvd
<blueyed> werner: no, I want to open a file, e.g. "foo.txt", with the associated app.
<blueyed> ..just like clicking on it would do.
<werner> blueeyed: where? in kde?
<CrazyMYKL> anyone have any info on when the libgif/libungif conflict blocking kde4 on hardy will be resolved?
<blueyed> werner: yes, from konsole.
<esaym> howdy
<werner> blueeyed: I thould you like to "simulat" the open process ... and read the returncodes
<jimmy51> bascule:  doh.  i was hoping i just had to hold down the P key during install and it would all work :)
<werner> s/thould/thought/
<nooney> werner: tar.gz
<werner> nooney: open konsole. type " tar -xvfz FILE". maybe it works...
<noaXess> !find visor
<ubotu> Found: xen-hypervisor-3.1
<esaym> Fresh install of kubuntu 6.06 and the "su" command does not work in the terminal.  Says "su: Authentication failure" after I type in the password.  Any tips?
<bascule> jimmy51: would be nice, but I can find no positive hits on linux acknowledging a pre-made array from the card ...
<werner> esaym: i created a user "root" with the kde user add appliction and added a superuser-password.
<CrazyMYKL> esaym, is your user in the "wheel" group?
<esaym> let me check
<jimmy51> bascule:  yeah, that's what it's looking like.  most sources I see say it's not a real raid, so the OS has to realize it is from the getgo
<emilsedgh> !compiz > blix
<esaym> group "wheel" is not a group in the kubuntu 6.06 or my debian install (su works in the debian install)
<esaym> maybe try adduser root?
<jimmy51> can anyone recommend a true PCI hardware SATA raid controller?
<werner> esaym: root should exist... i think ... try to add password ... or so ... (or use debian)
<weswh-> 3ware
<esaym> yea root exist
<werner> try to add a password with the kde systemsetting tool (or somehing?)
<esaym> forgot what the change password command is.  on sec
<werner> passwd
<esaym> yea so "passwd root"
<crackhead_25> anyone know where all the messages are stored in kopete? .kde/kopete or something?
<esaym> let me try
<jim88> hi all ... having trouble installing odf-converter here ... anyone tell me why the last 2 steps of copying files don't work on the examples and is there an easy way to install it
<werner> mh. if it doesnd work try it via GUI ...
<esaym> fixt!!
<esaym> thanks guys
<werner> no problem :)
<esaym> thank you werner CrazyMYKL
<bascule> crackhead_25: ~/.kde/share/apps/kopete/
<werner> weshw: i'm going to leave. did it work?
<bascule> crackhead_25: at a guess I don't use it
<weswh-> doing it right now
<crackhead_25> bascule: what do you use
<crackhead_25> is there something multiprotocol that is better?
<bascule> contact list
<bascule> crackhead_25: matter of taste really, I yse IRC ;)
<crackhead_25> bascule: do you know why sometimes using alt+tab when on firefox and switching to other things crashes firefox?
<weswh-> well, yes and no
<werner> mh
<weswh-> it didn't mount without sudo...but, when i mounted with sudo
<weswh-> it's all good
<werner> have you tried it with nrmal user?
<bascule> crackhead_25: never seen that, flash related + some video driver most likely
<kye> whats the command in alien to convert do a  .rpm file to a .deb file? also including all the .rpm files within to be converter to?
<weswh-> werner: yeah, that's what didn't work. it said my be root
<TheGateKeeper> crackhead_25: sadly version 2 of firefox is not terrible stable
<crackhead_25> bascule: do you know why sometimes if i let the screen turn to a screensaver and try to lock automatically when i come back to it there is no mouse cursor?
<Alonea> ok, I thought it might of been the wrong video driver or something, but I just reinstalled and I am getting a blank screen after the grub stuff
<kye> Warning: Skipping conversion of scripts in package mjpegtools: postinst postrm
<kye> Warning: Use the --scripts parameter to include the scripts.
<bascule> crackhead_25: some video driver probably, what you using, ati?
<crackhead_25> (it responds to the mouse movement, but you the mouse cursor is invisible..)
<crackhead_25> i dont know exactly... how do  i find out?
<noaXess> !module
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about module - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<werner> weswh: mh. strange.
<blueyed> werner, BluesKaj: you can open urls/files with "kfmclient exec <file/url>".
<bascule> crackhead_25: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alonea> ok, so I pressed enter a couple times and the screen blinked and the login showed up. whats with that?
<weswh-> werner: yeah no biggie...i need to read up on all of it
<weswh-> figure out UID and stuff.
<weswh-> but this helped..thanks a lot
<crackhead_25> bascule: kbd, mouse, and wacom..
<bascule> what is last?
<noaXess> is /etc/modules the only file to start modules at boottime?
<bascule> I get Driver          "nvidia"
<bascule> noaXess: easiest one
<BluesKaj> blueyed, my question ...errr , why would yo want to unless you like running from the TTY prompt?
<jimmy51> werner/bascule:  thanks for the advice... you've saved me a lot of time
<bascule> you are welcome jimmy51
<werner> blueeyed: thats all? (you wanted to know, I mean :) ?
<werner> jimmy: mh, sorry, bascule was the crack :-)
<blueyed> BluesKaj: e.g. for an action in Klipper, or if you're at the file on the Konsole already.
<blueyed> werner: yes. btw you may want to use tab-completion for nicks.. ;)
<werner> blueeyed: thnaks, ok
<werner> blueyed: *lol* thank you! :-)
<dewija> hola
 * bascule wanders to the shops for milk and stuff
 * BluesKaj thinks he's lost ...what's klipper ?
<werner> blueyed: i'm just an old stupid linuxer since kernel 2.0.0
<bascule> BluesKaj: it keeps copy/paste in a place for n amount of copy/paste
<blueyed> BluesKaj: Klipper is a must have: it stores your clipboard history. and allows calling actions for specific content (that's what I'm trying to setup for "LP: \d+" now)
<werner> blueeyed: and tipping is more faster (but wronger) thand tabbing and scrolling (or so .. ;-) never mind, plz
<jim88> hi all ... having trouble installing odf-converter here ... anyone tell me why the last 2 steps of copying files don't work on the examples and is there an easy way to install it
<blueyed> np, werner. But it gets not highlighted for me. Not that I would ignore you.. ;)
<Kernel> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kernel> !encrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encrypt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kernel> dummy!.
<werner> blueyed: your world :-)
<BluesKaj> ok blueyed, bascule , thx ...i shudda known that i use copy n paste all the time , but i don't consult the klipboard klipper very often ...my old memory is kinda short :)
<bascule> BluesKaj: i turn klipper off, it burns ram, just a personal choice
<werner> blueyed: but its kind o fun here
<Kernel> anyone here use encryption on 7.10?.
<BluesKaj> but copy npaste still works , bascule ?
<Kernel> ie whats the best way to encrypt a laptops drive?
<Kernel> there are several howto's on the community docs....but not sure which to go with
<blueyed> werner: looks like it, yes.. :)
<werner> blueyed: ;)
<blueyed> Kernel: AFAIK the alternative installer for 7.10 supports it out of the box, together with LVM if you want.
<sigma_123> eeepc
<bascule> BluesKaj: yeah, it still works, just no long history
<BluesKaj> yup, i see it does work
<werner> bye folks!
 * bascule is really gone now
 * werner t
<werner> o
<Kernel> blueyed: hmm ok. i wonder what it uses for encryption...ive read that one of the methods used(either cyrptoloop of dk-crypt i think) is vulnerable to attack
<blueyed> Kernel: easycrypt IIRC. Does that make sense? You should find out by googling for it.
<Kernel> blueyed: ok. ill google that thanks :-)
<blueyed> Kernel: please report back :)
<Kernel> blueyed: will do. on my desktop i use app called truecrypt and its awsome. but for this laptop i wanna try to encrypt the whole disk.....see how much of a performance loss i get.
<enry> hi
<sigma_123> hi enry
<CrazyMYKL> anyone have any info on when the libgif/libungif conflict blocking kde4 on hardy will be resolved?
<sigma_123> did u report a bug?
<lingard> can someone do a hash please
<lingard> this darn keyboard doesn't have one
<CrazyMYKL> the bug has been reported
<sigma_123> if its a problem 2u use gutsy. hardy now is just 4testing
<CrazyMYKL> lingard, #
<lingard> many thanks
<CrazyMYKL> i am aware, i want to test KDE4 and need hardy's 2.6.24 kernel for my wireless
<bascule> lingard: try shift+3, else to the left of the return key
<lingard> tried them
<lingard> its a crappy little keyboard
<lingard> with an american set up
<sigma_123> i see. wel cant u upgrade the gutsy kernel?
<xtas> Would you prefer XMMS or XMMS2
<jim88> has anyone installed odf-convert for docx yet in Kubuntu?
<alice_> hi guys. using kontact i would like to see events of chosen categories (instead of all) on the main page
<alice_> can i somehow filter the events?
<bascule> lingard: python -c 'print chr(35)'  :)
<lingard> pardon me?
<bascule> lingard: run it in a shell
<alice_> join #kontact
<bascule> kenny@Kript:~$ python -c 'print chr(35)'
<bascule> #
<lingard> then what bascule?
<bascule> lingard: nothing, it just gives you a # for futire use ;)
<lingard> lol, cheers
<lingard> has anyone set up wifi using a belkin card?
<bascule> it's more abput the chip on the card than the card
<BluesKaj> !belkin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about belkin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lingard> its a broadcom i think
<bascule> hmm, can be awkward, lspci will tell you
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bascule> :)
<lingard> cheers
<lingard> i've got 3 ethernet cables stuck together t the mo
<bascule> lingard: is it an asus eee pc?
<lingard> a what?
<bascule> guess not, just you said small keyboard :)
<lingard> ohh
<lingard> no, i'm being lazy
<lingard> i just moved my pc for the family to use ant they have a tiny keyboard with theres
<lingard> is there an app that does a wifi scan?
<lingard> something a bit more windowsy
<lingard> i'm pretty sure the caard's installed as it shows up in network settings
<bascule> on a working wifi, network manager, or more powerful is the airo* stuff, airodump-ng
<bascule> lingard: say iwconfig in a shell
<lingard> it comes up no wireless extensions
<bascule> you should get some output, then right-click the network manager icon in the dock, shows the networks
<bascule> lingard: no wifi working then
<lingard> no wifi working or no network connected?
<bascule> wlan0     IEEE 802.11b+  ESSID: <-- like that on iwconfig is a working card
<lingard> ohh
<lingard> it comes up with:  IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"MTL"
<lingard> and loads of stuff under it
<lingard> just settings by the look of it
<bascule> lingard: then it has tried to connect to the MTL network
<bascule> but the card is working :)
<lingard> so it could be the wek or default gateway?
<bascule> lingard: to the left of the clock there is an icon for the manager, right click them and look for a entry for the wi-fis in range
<lingard> it shows no networks in trusted or untrusted
<lingard> the network tab with the signal indicator is grayed
<bascule> lingard: not sure what you mean, hang on screenshot coming
<lingard> ok
<lingard> on the network settings i set it to auomatically get the ip from dhcp and its sellected ne in the range i've set up on the router
<lingard> so it must have connected.....
<bascule> lingard: well yeah
<lingard2> ok, i've missed the last 3 minutes
<lingard2> wifi wasn't connected
<bascule> lingard: but it is now?
<lingard2> no
<lingard2> plugged it back in
<lingard2> but its produced the next valid ip in network setting
<lingard2> s
<bascule> lingard: well re the screenshot, when I right click I see this http://img101.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=93712_snapshot1_122_797lo.jpg and I click mine, it asks the password, and away I go
<lingard2> i only get the wired list on mine
<lingard2> but there's about 4 wireless networks in range
<bascule> there is a chance that networkmanager doesn't like that card
<bascule> not the end of the world, we can set it to come on at boot
<berni> Polska biało-czerwoni!
<bascule> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<nbogdanoff> did ubuntu-base get renamed in 7.10 ?
<nosrednaekim> I think its ubuntu-core
<nbogdanoff> what about ubuntu-686 ?
<nbogdanoff> ubuntu-core doesnt sem to exists
<danf_1979> I'm installing kde4 from ubuntu server. Right now I have kwin-kde4 running, but just that. Windows doesn't have any decorations, and I dont have any kicker, or menus
<danf_1979> What else should I install? searching for kde4 packages has not been very helpful at all...
<danf_1979> I have only kwin running, and "the one" konsole, and thats all in my desktop. No icons, no K menu, no nothing
<danf_1979> but, well, kde4 is, at least, running
<carwash^> danf_1979: theres a tutorial on kubuntu.org, or at least a list of packages
<bascule> kicker is dead, no more kicker, called something else now
<danf_1979> bascule, how?
<sub[t]rnl> plasma
<CrazyMYKL> okay, i've written a workaround for the libgif thing on amd64
<danf_1979> Uhm, I have libplasma1 installed, but the other packages with *plasma* in them doesn't seem to help at all
<danf_1979> is the plasma binary in some other package?
<CrazyMYKL> and to do the same for i386 would be trivial
<bascule> danf_1979: alt+f2 -> plasma  ??
<danf_1979> bascule, no alt+f2 yet, that doesn't work
<bascule> :)
<danf_1979> I have only kwin runninh
<bascule> danf_1979: try adding a different user,~/.kde is probably the main issue here
<animimotus> Hello! Someone can help me for a sed in bash ?
<danf_1979> Nope, I did that, it seems that I'm missing some packages
<danf_1979> Well, I'll close xchat to open firefox :(
<danf_1979> I'll come back later
<bascule> ctrl+z bg it
<bascule> *shrug*
<animimotus> echo '<h1 class="interColor1">kikoo lol</h1>' | sed -ne 's/euh.... somethings to take kikoo lol in the string'
<bascule> animimotus: http://rute.2038bug.com/node11.html.gz#SECTION001160000000000000000
<animimotus> bascule: thx, I'll try ;)
<juan> whats the best way to copy all my settings to a new install
<Schuenemann> I need help. I upgraded to KDE 3.5.8 (feisty), but, at the end, an error occurred. Now, I can't open systemsettings. I get an exception
<juan> Schuenemann: did you eve tell kde to not do a system check on boot?
<Schuenemann> juan, sorry, I don't understand
<Alonea> ok, which java do you install? the one that isn't bad and should be banned
<juan> its a checkbox in some  settings cant rember now if you didnt tick it it doesnt matter
<Schuenemann> juan, I didn't check it, but I don't know how it was
<Schuenemann> Alonea, talking to me?
<Alonea> Schuenemann: nope.
<juan> i use configure and have no idea with kde errors, maybe somebody might recognise the error, what do you get?
<Schuenemann> juan, I got this message after the downloaded ended and the installation began: There was an error during updates. Possibly there was a problem in the download of some packages or the update would break packages.
<Schuenemann> now, I get that KDE exception whenever I try to run systemsettings. It probably broke other programs
<jussi01> !nickspam > nuu
<jussi01> !arn nuu Please /msg ubotu nickspam
<Schuenemann> Jucato, hey, remember yesterday's update?
<bascule> Schuenemann: are these 3.5.8 packages unofficial?
<bascule> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Schuenemann> bascule, nope, I downloaded the key from kde's website
<Schuenemann> kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<bascule> ah, non-ubuntu specific then, not from official repos?
<bascule> !info kdebase feisty
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu20.7 (feisty), package size 51 kB, installed size 96 kB
<bascule> there we are
<Jucato> Schuenemann: did you download them from kubuntu's website?
 * Jucato yawns...
<Schuenemann> Jucato, yeah, from that site you gave me
<Jucato> yep, then it's "official" as far as Kubuntu is concerned
<Schuenemann> here: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-358.php
<bascule> Jucato: it isn't
<Jucato> hm?
<bascule> teh official is 3.5.6
<Schuenemann> how come it isn't official?
<jmaldon> hi, looking 4 some help me please. fairly new to linux so can anyone recommend a md5/sha1/sha2 etc calculator for linux WITH gui please? does one exist? something similar to quicksfv, hksfv or fsum frontend in windows
<jmaldon> many thanks
<Jucato> bascule: it's an official update
<Jucato> for Kubuntu, from Kubuntu developers
<bascule> ah
<Schuenemann> Jucato, how do I fix it? Is there a rollback?
<Jucato> what's the error?
<Schuenemann> after the downloaded ended and before installation finished: There was an error during updates. Possibly there was a problem in the download of some packages or the update would break packages.
<ubuntu> hi
<Jucato> Schuenemann: could you try doing it from the command line? that will give you more specific error messages
<Schuenemann> it did update, though. I have KDE 3.5.8 now. The problem is that it broked systemsettings (and possibly other packages)
<Jucato> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Schuenemann> Jucato, dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<Jucato> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Schuenemann> I'm running it
<sebrezil> anyone have problems getting flash to work? I have flashplugin-nonfree as well as kubuntu-restricted-extras installed but still no flash
<jussi01> !flash | sebrezil
<ubotu> sebrezil: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<sebrezil> !flash
<jerome_> bonsoir
<sebrezil> ok so its reccommended to wait. any estimate on how long?
<Schuenemann> Jucato, it says the file /etc/kde3/kdm/backgroundrc was modified. Do I keep my version or what?
<sebrezil> that bug is from 3 weeks ago?
<sebrezil> ...
<Jucato> Schuenemann: that depends on you. did you modify your KDM (login manager) settings? do you want to keep it?
<Schuenemann> Jucato, I did, but it doesn't matter. I'll overwrite it
<Schuenemann> Jucato, finished. Do I have to restart to test?
<Jucato> hm... what else did it upgrade when you ran dpkg --configure -a?
<Jucato> perhaps restart KDE only
<Schuenemann> akregator, knapshot... stuff like that
<Jucato> yeah, kde stuff only... just need to logout and login again
<Schuenemann> I'll test. brb
<Schuenemann> Jucato, still can't start it
<Schuenemann> KCrash: Application 'systemsettings' crashing...
<bascule> Schuenemann: try kcontrol
<Schuenemann> bascule, looks fine
<Jucato> Schuenemann: can you start systemsettings from Konsole, to see what error messages come out?
<Schuenemann> Jucato, that was already from konsole
<bascule> Schuenemann: strace systemsettins
<Schuenemann> only that generic exception window. Signal 11 bla bla bla
<Jucato> Schuenemann: hm... weird...
<bascule> 11 is seg fault, bad memory map
<Schuenemann> bascule, thousands of line
<Schuenemann> lines*
<bascule> Schuenemann: yeah it's the last 50 I want, in a pastebin
<Schuenemann> this is the trace from the exception window: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50646/
<bascule> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<bascule> cool
<Schuenemann> that is not cool
<Schuenemann> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50647/ from strace
<bascule> Schuenemann: need more, las 150
<skole> Hi! Working to change a file in Virtualbox. To make usb to work. I use Gutsy. Some one?
<Schuenemann> bascule, I lost them... I have close(1023) to close(37)
<Schuenemann> how do I retrieve the first ones
<bascule> Schuenemann: rerun it ...
<TimS> Could someone help me edit my fstab please? I have a hard drive /dev/sda1 that I would like to mount as /home, its ext3
<Schuenemann> bascule, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50648/ see if this helps
<skole> I need help to change a file. How can i make the changes described in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/151585
<bascule> /etc/ld.so.nohwcap <-- suspicious
<Schuenemann> bascule, what does it mean?
<bascule> Schuenemann: sudo touch /etc/ld.so.nohwcap
<Schuenemann> bascule, no output
<bascule> now run systemsettings
<Schuenemann> bascule, same crash
<bascule> Schuenemann: sudo ldconfig
<bascule> then run again
<luidzi> hsoi
<luidzi> calc
<Schuenemann> the same. no output from the first, bw
<Schuenemann> btw*
<bascule> Schuenemann: and systemsettings still crashes?
<Schuenemann> yeah...
<skole> How to save changes with Kate?
<Schuenemann> bascule, any more ideas?
<Jucato> skole: File -> Save or Ctrl+S?
<Voyage_>  any one kind enough to guide me how to use my tv tuner. (alpha tv card) ?
<Schuenemann> Jucato, is it possible to rollback all that mess?
<Jucato> that I'm not sure...
<skole> Jucato: It states that I don't have write permission...?
<Jucato> skole: what are you trying to save?
<skole> Jucato mountdevsubfs.sh file. To make Virtual box to recognise USB port
<Voyage_>  any one kind enough to guide me how to use my tv tuner. (alpha tv card) ?
<Schuenemann> Jucato, well, I'm lost. You have any ideas?
<Jucato> skole: and where is the file located? you might need root/super user privileges to modify that file
<Jucato> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<Jucato> Schuenemann: sorry :(
<bascule> Schuenemann: if you remove thee added repos then do an update and dist-upgrade it will roll back, I would do it from a console, no X running for extra safety
<skole> Yes I do, but where do I state that?
<Schuenemann> bascule, you think I should do that?
<bascule> I would
<bascule> hang on actually
<Schuenemann> ok
<skole> Jucato: This link says what I want to do: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bug/151585
<Jucato> skole: you have to start kate by Alt+F2, "kdesu kate"...
<bascule> Schuenemann: apt-get remove kde-systemsettings && apt-get install kde-systemsettings
<Schuenemann> bascule, you're kicking the hut's leg
<bascule> :)
 * bascule still wants the full trace from strace
<Schuenemann> is it logged somethere? I can't see through konsole's window
<bascule> strace -o trace.txt systemsettings
<bascule> will dump to trace.txt
<Schuenemann> interesting
<Schuenemann> bah, my adept is b0rked
<Schuenemann> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<freexx> ok,if my boot disk is at device node /dev/sde1 , should the default grub root device be labeled groot=(hd0,0)  in grub??
<Jucato> sde1?
<freexx> yea sde1
<Jucato> (hd4,0)
<Jucato> I think...
 * Jucato has never seen sde1 yet :)
<Alonea> ok, I am trying to use ktorrent, but I still have a yellow triangle, port checker says port is not open, and LL says I am not connectable.
<freexx> why not hd5?
<skole> Jucato: Txs 1000 times!!!!
<bascule> freexx: cause 0,1,2,3,4 is 5 values :)
<BluesKaj> http://www.linuxtv.org/ is not up and running ...what gives ?
<freexx> a=0 b=1 etc?
<bascule> Alonea: try the upnp plugin in plugins
<bascule> Alonea: and see what firewall is running if any
<Schuenemann> bascule, the output is big, almost 400 KB
<Jucato> freexx: yes. and grub's hdX,X format starts with 0 instead of 1
<sub[t]rnl> BluesKaj➜ looks good from here
<bascule> Schuenemann: use megaupload.com, bzip2 it if you like
<BluesKaj> Alonea, if you have arouter you will proolly need to open the TCP ports listed in ktorrent
<Schuenemann> yeah, I think pastebin won't hold it
<Alonea> BluesKaj: I did open them.
<Alonea> BluesKaj: when my windows was working utorrent could do it fine.
<jvcsouza> Hi everyone...
<jvcsouza> anyone can help me, with a wifi card?
<bascule> Alonea: but this is qa secure OS :)
<Schuenemann> bascule, there it is: http://www.4shared.com/file/33800907/937bb34a/trace.html
<BluesKaj> Alonea, you can run utorrent under wine as well, but i don't see the point of that , altho there those who swear by it.
<Alonea> bascule: qa secure?
<jvcsouza> Alonea, try Ktorrent
<Alonea> BluesKaj: gah....I have never gotten wine to work
<jvcsouza> it's the best Linux torrent client around.
<Alonea> jvcsouza: I am using ktorrent.
<MGalaxy> I ahve problem with KlamAV AutoScan, + I was not able to install "dazuko", any solution? Kernel: 2.6.22-14
<Alonea> jvcsouza: thats what I am trying to get help on.
<jvcsouza> any problem?
<jvcsouza> Here works fine.
<limac> hey, i wanna view a different lang. in kubuntu  (firefox) but it's only showing a bunch of wierd letters, the site is "anandabazar.com"
<Voyage_>  i wanted a v good dl manager that has resume support and mirror finding options too. (auto) any suggestions ?
<Greenery> Alonea: upnp plugin from ktorrent didnt work?
<Alonea> jvcsouza: its not seeing that the ports are open.
<BluesKaj> Alonea, the ports used on utorrent are different than ktorrent ...and being linux it takes abit more hands on
<Alonea> Greenery: that thing has NEVER worked on my computer. and the ports are indeed open.
<jvcsouza> load upnp plugin.
<jvcsouza> upnp plugin in ktorrent can detect ports and make some portfowarding.
<Alonea> BluesKaj: I know that. had linux for quite a while. been dual booting. also, using port 59749.
<jvcsouza> U can see it in settings.. plugins
<bascule> Alonea: typo
<Alonea> jvcsouza: I tried it. doesn't appear to do anything.
<bascule> Schuenemann: how do I download it? all the links seem circular to me ...
<juan> whats the best way to copy all my settings to a clean install
<jvcsouza> There is a button to re-scan the ports, did u try this?
<juan> i know i need my home but what about otherstuff
<Schuenemann> bascule, after a few seconds, a download links appears above the comment form
<Schuenemann> a table appears and the link is there, actually
<Voyage_>  i wanted a v good dl manager that has resume support and mirror finding options too. (auto) any suggestions ?
<Alonea> jvcsouza: yes. I click on either of the connections and say to forward and nothing happens. I have forwarded my ports manually for years. dunno whats going on
<adm-b01> Hi, I have kubuntu installed on a separate box I would like to be able to set it up so that I can connect to the machine though my xp machine.
<jvcsouza> hmmmm strange.... maybe u're behind a too restrictive firewall... or ur router dosent support upnp...
<Arwen> wtf, how do I make fglrx use the right resolution?
<Arwen> no matter what I tell it, it always sets 1280x10245
<jvcsouza> or upnp support on it is disabled.
<jvcsouza> try to enable upnp support in ur router.
<Arwen> help please?
<Alonea> jvcsouza: it is enabled.
<jvcsouza> Say Alonea, u can do downlaods using ktorrent?
<BluesKaj> Alonea, there is no 59749 port required in my version of ktorrent , the ports required on the version I use are 6881 and 8080
<Alonea> jvcsouza: I can download and upload, but I am not "connectable"
<jvcsouza> huh, what is this connectable?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: there shouldn't be any port required and generally you dont want to use 6881..
<Alonea> BluesKaj: the port is for other people to connect to you. you should be able to use whatever you want.
<BluesKaj> yes but ktorrent uses those ports for a reason ...they work ! :)
<Alonea> BluesKaj: but those ports are usually blocked by the isp now
<Schuenemann> bascule, perhaps I should send you? like e-mail
<BluesKaj> you want help or do you just want to argue ?
<BluesKaj> gawd
<freexx> fight!
<Alonea> BluesKaj: I dont want to use those ports for security reasons. I think I will try utorrent under wine.
<jvcsouza> hmmm sorry I don't have a clue...
<BluesKaj> this person askes for help but doesn't try the suggestions ...what can we do ?
<jvcsouza> Yes. Try Azurerus if u have Java installed, its a bit heavy...
<jvcsouza> but also have a lot of features.
<jvcsouza> and it's cross plataform.
<MGalaxy>  I have problem with KlamAV AutoScan, + I was not able to install "dazuko", any solution? Kernel: 2.6.22-14
<jvcsouza> also a good torrent solution.
<gauravvijay> is there a bash command to append a const string to each line of a file?
<gauravvijay> like $bsh_cmd "My String" < file
<jvcsouza> it ktorrent doesn't work for u, azurerus dosent work, then utorrent will not work either, even in real Windows.
<gauravvijay> ??
<jvcsouza> Seriosly, if u want real secure sistem u cant use torrent, no matter what OS ur running.
<freexx> yayy
<gauravvijay> or some piping hack that can do it?
<freexx> dude
<freexx> torrent = bad
<jvcsouza> Torrent is nice if u know how to use.
<freexx> the whole idea of torrent is bad
<jvcsouza> I dont see this way.
<freexx> ok
<freexx> if noone seeded
<freexx> you woul dhave no torrent
<freexx> and
<freexx> to seed, you are uploading to anonymous computers
<freexx> a government compuiter could come download from a seed
<freexx> and then bam you are busted
<Alonea> freexx: torrenting isn't illegal worldwide.
<bascule> Schuenemann: no I have it, try deleteing /var/tmp/*
<freexx> so the only way to be safe is to not seed
<Schuenemann> busted for using torrent? that is stupid
<freexx> and if noone seeds then noone can download files
<jvcsouza> Yes, that's about true. But, The problem is not THE tecnology its people.
<freexx> torrenting isnt illegal anywhere
<Schuenemann> Alonea, is it illegal SOMEWHERE?
<freexx> bypassing copyright is illegal
<jvcsouza> They cannot prohibit u from sharing data.
<jvcsouza> Yes right, but if I'm uploading a opensource software that I made
<freexx> torretn technology is used to jam networks
<bascule> yeah, redistributing copyright material without permission is a crime in most countries
<jvcsouza> what's the problem?
<Alonea> Schuenemann: I guess its not in America, though they try to say it is.
<Alonea> Schuenemann: its more of which law you look at...
<jvcsouza> Yes right, but if I'm uploading a opensource software that I made
<jvcsouza> what's the problem?
<Schuenemann> which countries of america?
<freexx> wellits godo for open source but..
<jvcsouza> Yes.
<bascule> jvcsouza: then you have nothing to fear
<freexx> people like comcast fuck up torrent traffic
<Alonea> Schuenemann: er. USA.
<Schuenemann> bascule, it gave me a bigger output this time, but the same exception
<jvcsouza> I use to get Linux systens.
<adm-b01> can anyway help with enabling remote access
<freexx> adm-b01:
<bascule> Schuenemann: delete /var/tmp/* again and restart X
<freexx> you mean to ssh into your machine?
<jvcsouza> don't use for getting coprighted material.
<helloyo> hey guys, i've downloaded the live CD twice from different locations and their md5 sums are equal to each other, but not equal to what they should be?
<freexx> sudo apt-get install ssh , then type ifconfig and get your ip address, or google "whats my ip" then in a terminal type ssh yourusername@your.ip.address
<BluesKaj> sub[t]rnl,  http://www.linuxtv.org/ ..looks good from where? , cuz it won't load here , Canada
<Schuenemann> bascule, look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50651/
<freexx> you may have to go into your router and foward port 22
<adm-b01> will that allow me to connect to the box before logging into the machine ?
<blizzzek> gn8
<bascule> 22:52 < bascule> Schuenemann: delete /var/tmp/* again and restart X
<Schuenemann> ok
<bascule> helloyo: how did you calculate them?
<Alonea> ok, why does adept say that everything fails even though it actually install it successfully?
<Schuenemann> bascule, I restarted,l but got the same error
<bascule> :(
<BluesKaj> anyone able to load this site , http://www.linuxtv.org/  ?
<helloyo> bascule: through k3b, then through md5sum
<Jucato> BluesKaj: yes
<bascule> helloyo: pretty conclusive :)
<BluesKaj> not here Jucato
<Jucato> :P
<Flare183> Where could i find this file: qt.h
<helloyo> bascule: seems strange that the two sources gave the same incorrect md5sum, i think i'll risk it and run it anyway
<Jucato> Flare183: Qt development headers and files
<bascule> Schuenemann: well you could submit a launchpad bug to the devels and attach that trace, it is beyond me for now
<bascule> helloyo: I would
<Flare183> Jucato: and which package is that?
<Jucato> Flare183: if it's for Qt 3, that would be in the package libqt-mt-dev
<Jucato> !info libqt-mt-dev
<ubotu> Package libqt-mt-dev does not exist in gutsy
<Jucato> !info libqt3-mt-dev
<ubotu> libqt3-mt-dev: Qt development files (Threaded). In component main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.8really3.3.7-0ubuntu11.1 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Flare183> Jucato: thank you
<Schuenemann> bascule, can you repeat how to rollback?
<Jucato> Flare183: libqt3-mt-dev
<Jucato> (if it's for Qt 4, libqt4-dev I think)
<Arwen> someone please help, fglrx refuses to run at the right resolution
<Arwen> my eyes are starting to fry
<BluesKaj> Arwen, running the default restricted driver ?
<bascule> Schuenemann: remove the apt sources you added for the 3.5.8 packages and apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Arwen> BluesKaj, no, v7.12
<Arwen> and that's besides the point
<Schuenemann> bascule, thanks
<bascule> !resolution | Arwen
<ubotu> Arwen: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Schuenemann> bascule, but, for example, it installed mplayer 1.3. Won't it remove mplayer entirely, not downgrade to 1.2?
<Arwen> no, don't give me links to non-functioning tutorials, give me an answer
<bascule> i believe it will downgrade, but I may be wrong ... it's not something I have done, I am hoping for a != logic rather than a > gets left ...
<Schuenemann> damn
<Schuenemann> I'll never upgrade KDE again
<master3000> hi@all
<Alonea> yay! utorrent in wine works perfectly. w00t
<master3000> anyone knows german  kubuntu chat
<Schuenemann> !de
<bascule> Arwen: well, well, talk me through the steps from the tutorial ypu have triead and paste /etc/X11/xorg.conf for me in pastebin
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Arwen> bascule, I haven't tried any because none are relevant
<bascule> Arwen: oh, and you know this?
<Arwen> my modeline is set to "1440x900", but the resolution is locked to 1280x1024
<Arwen> yes, I DO know this
<bascule> modeline, oldhat
<Arwen> I am using fglrx 7.12 (note that fglrx is not in there anywhere)
<BluesKaj> Arwen, if you're running the ATI fglrx latest proprietaery driver recommended for your card , then it prolly will work only partly , some of the so called updated drivers son't always do the roght res with some graphics card/monitor combinations
<BluesKaj> right resolutions
<Arwen> so, should I give up on fglrx or downgrade?
<Schuenemann> bascule, question: I added the repository to KDE 3.5.8. Should I've removed the repo to 3.5.7? (I didn't)
<BluesKaj> Arwen, I don't call it a downgrade if the think works better than the new one :)
<bascule> Schuenemann: well if 3.5.7 worked, all will be well, incidentally are you on kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> but that's what I had to do
<Arwen> BluesKaj, do you think I should go back to pre-AIGLX patches?
<Schuenemann> bascule, yes, but let me clarify: Maybe having both versions while upgrading caused this mess?
<Arwen> BluesKaj, or just roll back a version
<BluesKaj> which card Arwen ?
<Arwen> X300SE
<bascule> Schuenemann: depends on apt logic
<Schuenemann> bascule, yeah, of course hehe. I thought you knew about it, nevermind :)
<BluesKaj> Arwen, I have the X200G and the 8.37 default restricted driver works quite well, altho google earth is a bit clunky
<Arwen> ok, will roll back then
<Arwen> thanks for the *thoughtful* advice
<BluesKaj> Arwen, NP
<Arwen> (rebooting)
<bascule> :)
<bascule> almost a flame fest
<Schuenemann> bascule, I'll install kubuntu-desktop. I'm desperate, anyway :-)
<bascule> Schuenemann: that was something I was wondering
<bascule> and kdebase and kdeaddons
<Schuenemann> humm
<Schuenemann> I have to install gutsy...
<bascule> ?
<bascule> Schuenemann: well that is a tried and tested upgrade path
<Schuenemann> later heh. I'm still with feisty
<Arwen> BluesKaj, it worked, thanks. You're a godsend.
<bascule> glad it was resolved :)
<nbogdanoff> does anyone know what happend to ubuntu-base and linux-686 in Gutsy 7.10 ?
<BluesKaj> Arwen, cool  :)
<Arwen> hmm, fglrx still has that weird diagonal tearing issue
<Arwen> ah well, you win some you lose some
<bascule> nbogdanoff: 686 was decided to be surpless to requirements
<Schuenemann> in my opinion, smirnoff ice is the best invention since the wheel
<nbogdanoff> bascule: ok. thanks. im trying to setup raid as this link mentions": http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/SATA_RAID_Howto but am unable to install the base system cos those packages dont exis anymore
<nbogdanoff> any suggestiosn
<BluesKaj> yeah Arwen , I have a  jerky slow google earth , supposed to be fixed on new Hardy release ...but I won't hold my breath
<adm-b01> hi I am trying to install ssh using sudo apt-get install ssh
<Dragnslcr> nbogdanoff- you'd probably want either -i386 or -generic
<bascule> nbogdanoff: got dmraid in?
<Dragnslcr> adm-b01- client or server?
<Arwen> yeah BluesKaj , overall, gutsy fails to impress me
<adm-b01> client but it is asking me for the disc which i have not got now
<Arwen> they never fixed that issue with the ttys either
<BluesKaj> <-- insists on using the 64 bit Gutsy since I'm on an AMD64 bit CPU ...dunno if i'm being stubborn/stupid but ... shrug :P
<Dragnslcr> BluesKaj- yes
<BluesKaj> Arwen, agreed
<nbogdanoff> bascule: yeah i get all the way down to the apt-cdrom add and it wont recognize the cd point
<Dragnslcr> adm-b01- you probably still have the CD in your sources list
<adm-b01> sources list ?
<Dragnslcr> adm-b01- in Adept, go to Adept -> Manage Repositories
<Dragnslcr> adm-b01- then check the Third Party tab
<adm-b01> will have a look thanks
<bascule> nbogdanoff: sorry, dunno. But I was chatting earlier with some guy who had adaptes PCI RAID, told him it wouldn't work, there is a start at least :)
<bascule> adpatec
<BluesKaj> BBIAB , gotta check something
<adm-b01> I have done this but I do not know what to do next
<Voyage_> can any one help me with a aplha tv tuner  Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7130 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev 01)
<roselyn> hola
<bascule> hi
<roselyn> roselyn de venezuela
<roselyn> saludos
<roselyn> quien por alla
<roselyn> ?
<bascule> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bascule> uk
<Schuenemann> !es
<freexx> if i installed something with a .deb installer, in this case swiftweasel, how can i uninstall it?
<bascule> dpkg
<freexx> dpkg
<claydoh> it will also show in Adept as well
<ogre> anyone running kde4?
<KrazyG> Hey all.
<sourcemaker> ogre: No
<sourcemaker> ogre: I will wait... until KDE4 is stable
<KrazyG> I was wondering if anyone can give me a hand getting a tv card of mine to work ?
<Schuenemann> ogre, no, I just upgraded to 3.5.8 and it messed everything here
<fdoving> ogre: yes, i use it.
<sourcemaker> fdoving: does it work?
<fdoving> sourcemaker: yep, i've been using it as my primary environment for weeks.
<sourcemaker> fdoving: from the kubuntu hardy package ? or compiled yourself?
<fdoving> sourcemaker: self-compiled from svn.
<bascule> fdoving: how did the qt3 -> qt4 bit go?
<bascule> that's the bit I am scared of
<fdoving> bascule: pretty nice, they already co-exist on any kubuntu system, so that's not a problem at all.
<bascule> fdoving: well I never knew that, thanks
<fdoving> bascule: when it comes to kde3 -> kde4, i made KDE4 use ~/.kde4 so i copied over wallets and bookmarks and made new settings for most things.
<Voyage_> what is kubuntus default download manager?
<fdoving> Voyage_: i guess it is using the kio-thing, you can however get kget.
<bascule> Voyage_: there kind of isb't one, kget may do you, I like wget of the cli with -c for continues, just me I guess
<Voyage_> fdoving i see that kget is not working with firefox..why?
<bascule> Voyage_: firefox doesn't know it, about:config in ffox may sort that ...
<fdoving> Voyage_: because firefox doesn't support it i guess.
<Voyage_> so what should i do
<fdoving> i don't use firefox much, no ide what it can do.
 * bascule plays with about:config
<sourcemaker> Voyage_: There is a plugin available... but i have not tested yet
<Voyage_> sourcemaker fdoving bascule never mind. i did it by drag and drop.
<Voyage_> where can i find the plugin btw,?
<bascule> Voyage_: cool, looks like ffox can't do it as it stabds
<Voyage_> stabds?
<bascule> stands, sorry :)
<sourcemaker> Voyage_: let my try
<Voyage_> k
<sourcemaker> Voyage_: it is working... there is plugin called flashgot on addons.mozilla.org
<Schuenemann> bascule, I did what you told me (remove repo, update & dist-upgrade) and nothing was installed/removed =/
<Voyage_> k
<Voyage_> thx
<sourcemaker> Voyage_: https://addons.mozilla.org/de/firefox/addon/220
<sourcemaker> Voyage_: You can configure this plugin to use kget
<Voyage_>  i wanted a dl manager with max options resume support and mirror auto findings. does any one suggests a best options?
<Voyage_> sourcemaker thx
<bascule> Schuenemann: oh well must just look for < current, darn
<nandolinuxmaniac> hola!, podrían darme las direcciones en español?????????
<Greenery> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ubuntu> helloevry body
<bascule> Schuenemann: guess you gotta go up to gutsy
<Schuenemann> bascule, I guess I'll install gutsy. My problem is that I don't have room to backup some stuff
<ubuntu> what stuff???
 * bascule throws Schuenemann 100GB for help
<bascule> :) wish I could
<Schuenemann> heh
<Schuenemann> ubuntu, films
<Schuenemann> for example
<Schuenemann> I'll install windoze too... this time, I'll reduce its partition
<bascule> Voyage_: seriously wget can do all that, just needs practice
<ubuntu> magneto
<ogre> where do i install icons to?
<Schuenemann> bascule, does gutsy already comes with kde 3.5.8?
<Greenery> Schuenemann: yes it does
<bascule> Schuenemann: yes
<bascule> !info kdebase
<ubotu> kdebase: base components from the official KDE release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.8-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 55 kB, installed size 100 kB
<Schuenemann> good
#kubuntu 2008-01-04
<Schuenemann> thanks for your tiem
<ubuntu> wolferin
<bascule> your welcome
<ubuntu> hai mn sonoma
<sourcemaker> are you using firefox or konqueror as your default web browser?
<Mr_Sonoma> greetings
<ubuntu> every tning all right mr sonoma
<Mr_Sonoma> yes, just sitting down to chill out
<ubuntu> thats good mr sonoma
<ubuntu> hai robby
<ubuntu> hai yoshiaki
<ubuntu> hai rob
<gidna> Hi
<tekteen> hi
<gidna> I've installed flash player 9 but it doesn't run
<tekteen> gidna: flash installer is broken
<gidna> ?
<tekteen> gidna: did u install through firefox
<Mr_Sonoma> how did you install it?
<gidna> in different way..
<tekteen> tekteen: the flash package?
<tekteen> gidna: the flash package?
<tekteen> lol :-)
<gidna> what is name?
<gidna> its..
<tekteen> gidna: the flash package is broken
<gidna> I used flashplayer-installer
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> gidna: go to a site with flash
<Flare183> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<gidna> yes doesnt' view flash site..
<tekteen> gidna: what web browser?
<gidna> mozilla
<tekteen> gidna: is there a bar at the top that says missing plugins?
<gidna> no
<gidna> first it was
<gidna> now that I'v installed not anymore..
<gidna> but the movie is not played
<tekteen> gidna: ok
<tekteen> gidna: open a konsole and type ...
<tekteen> gidna: rm -v .mozilla/plugins/*
<tekteen> then click the enter key
<gidna> so it will erase all mozillas' plugins?
<tekteen> gidna: should
<gidna> and then??
<tekteen> gidna: go to a flash site and click on the bar at the top
<tekteen> gidna: firefox knows better then the flash installer :-)
<tekteen> gidna: if the bar does not appear tell me
<gidna> root@gidna-laptop:/home/gidna/install_flash_player_9_linux# rm -v .mozilla/plugins/*
<gidna> rm: impossibile rimuovere `.mozilla/plugins/*': Nessun file o directory
<tekteen> ok
<bascule> rm -v ~/..mozilla/plugins/*
<bascule> rm -v ~/.mozilla/plugins/*
<bascule> second one ..
<gidna> it's the same
<tekteen> or try "sudo rm -v /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flash*"
<bascule> /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*flash*
<bascule> gidna: there was 2 . s in the first
<tekteen> g2g
<gidna> root@gidna-laptop:/home/gidna/install_flash_player_9_linux# rm -v /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/*flash*
<gidna> `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so' rimosso
<gidna> `/usr/lib/firefox/plugins/libflashplayer.so' rimosso
<gidna> ok it did it
<bascule> he;s run off now
<bascule> well goto a flash site, www.radiohead.com and go for the install plugins bar that appears
<MRCinema> anyone have suggestions on a good video card that will do the the 3d stuff like beryl compiz xpl ui2 in linux mce
<tealson> I have somehow "closed" the system-taskbar where some programs get minimized like amarok or kopete, how do i get it back? I don't mean the normal taskbar where openoffice or firefox is appearing
<bascule> MRCinema: onboard intel works well, nvidia are ok too
<gidna> I don't see the bar
<bascule> try gnash
<bascule> use adept of apt-get
<gidna> it is installed
<ogre> where do i install icons to?
<ogre> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<ogre> nope :/
<bascule> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<billybobobo> this link describes editing HEX code in .jpg headers; is there any way to do this in Linux?  vim?  scripting?? http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/read.asp?forum=1031&message=10291113
<bascule> billybobobo: hexedit
<billybobobo> :) thanks
<biovore> tealson: you figure out your system tray?
<tealson> biovore: no :/
<tealson> i'm totally stucked
<biovore> did you close it aka Removed it?
<tealson> biovore: actually i think i did =)
<biovore> right click on the main panel
<biovore> select "
<biovore> Add applet to panel
<bascule> billybobobo: also see extract
<biovore> I think system tray is in there
<bascule> !info extract
<ubotu> extract: displays meta-data from files of arbitrary type. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.18-3 (gutsy), package size 50 kB, installed size 220 kB
<billybobobo> hmm... no, i need to try to fix corrupted files, to hope they'll open in SOMETHING...
<gidna> wha I have to do??
<bascule> billybobobo: fixing breakage with hexedit, *old skool* :))
<billybobobo> yeep
<billybobobo> except, there are many :(
<tealson> biovore: thanks!
<biovore> np
<bascule> billybobobo: apt-get install testdisk then look at this http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec_Step_By_Step
<Darktan_> i keep getting this crash error in the KDE Crash Handler http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50666/
<Darktan_> i think i just need to uninstall the mozilla flash plugins, i don't have firefox installed so i don't think that will screw anything uo, but i just want to make sure first
<gidna> Do you want to install the package 'mozilla-plugin-gnash
<gidna> I installed it..
<Darktan_> i'm not useing mozilla
<biovore> flash crashes alot.. buggy crud..
<gidna> but it doesn't play anithing
<biovore> yeah.. konqueror, flash crashes alot..
<gidna> there is an other pugling instead of gnash?
<Darktan_> so would running firefox work?
<biovore> yes... acrobat's flash 9
<gidna> it is installed
<biovore> works better..  but still crashes now and then.. a bit more stable though..
<Darktan_> will i be able to watch vidoes online at least? at is stand i have to reboot in to windoze to do that
<biovore> youtube works fine for me on firefox and firefox..
<biovore> (firefox and konqueror)
<Schuenemann> biovore, you mean adobe's flash
<biovore> yeah.. thats it..
<Schuenemann> :p
<Darktan_> i can't get it work work on konqueror, but i don't think i have flash 9 installed
<biovore> was in the ball park :-P
<billybobobo> bascule: thanks!  I ran that last night though :)  Got a good amount, more than the commercial app a friend loaned me.  But i want to see if i can edit the hex for those that the commercial app got (many more files, but lower quality)
<Darktan_> do i need to get it from adobe or is it in adept?
<biovore> well atm flash from apt is busted..
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<biovore> you have to go download there the tar gz and manualy install it..
<billybobobo> ubotu you lame robot!  go get it fixed now!
<Darktan_> bah
<ogre> how do i change icon themes/
<biovore> ogre: its under system settings
<biovore> you can get icons from kde-look.org and other places..
<ogre> biovore,  thanks
<bascule> billybobobo: good luck man, there is pro data recovery called ibas there may be a vendor near you, we have it in store, ran on a 1GB keydrive, recovered 3GB off stuff :)
<billybobobo> WOW
<billybobobo> thats amazing!
<bascule> yup, add/delete *15 gets them all
<billybobobo> this is a bit more difficult i think: 100GB Fat32 drive, accidentally over-installed with a new XP on NTFS.... then applied a few hours of updates...
<billybobobo> now its my turn ;)
<Schuenemann> Darktan_, it works for firefox
<billybobobo> but that really is an awesome amount of recovery, Jucato
<bascule> i would still fancy it's chances, funny the stuff it pulls from temporary internet on 'doze install ;P
<billybobobo> sorry! bascule
<CyD> does anyone have some good docs on fixing up nvidia issues after envy/nvidia.com drivers have been used? it's causing me heaps of trouble :/
<Schuenemann> bascule, what? 3 GB from 1 GB? So, it recovered from previous deletions?
<billybobobo> yeah most of what I've got is temporary internet files... its like explorer keeps its own files secure in these cases!
<bascule> Schuenemann: 15 deep is athe norm for it
<Schuenemann> what the...
<billybobobo> 15 deletions deep? on F32 ?
<Schuenemann> I didn't know that was possible to recover with ordinary hardware
<billybobobo> whats the case for ext3?  i wiped some photos about a month ago...
<billybobobo> i think this is my NEXT step: http://www.lynchconsulting.com.au/blog/index.cfm/2007/9/23/HowTo-recover-jpeg-images-from-corrupt-memory-card
<bascule> billybobobo: yes
<billybobobo> jesu
<bascule> it's dedicated hardware, runs linux of course
<billybobobo> ah its a single device?  coolio
<billybobobo> hackable?
<Darktan_> hmmmm
<bascule> one big black box, all the IDE, SATA and cards, laptop controlling it
<Darktan_> how do i install tar.gz filed?
<bascule> billybobobo: well needs to be connected to their server to run, so dodgy :))
<billybobobo> Darktan_: see if its available in Synaptic or Adept first
<Darktan_> nope
<Darktan_> installing flash 9
<billybobobo> that one is easy for firefox
<tekteen> !flash Darktan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash darktan_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darktan_> not useing firefox
<biovore> tar.gz is an archive like a zip file..
<Flare183> !flash | Darktan_
<ubotu> Darktan_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<billybobobo> untar it; copy the *.so file into /home/Darktan/.mozilla/firefox/plugins or something
<tekteen> biovore: is that a question?
<Darktan_> not useinf firefox, so where would it go?
<Darktan_> useing*
<biovore> nope
<tekteen> biovore: ok
<CyD> Darktan_: what browser?
<Darktan_> konqueror
<biovore> same place
<tekteen> Darktan_: it uses firefox plugins
<Darktan_> ok
<CyD> Darktan_: konqueror also lists where it checks for plugins, and you can add places to check. in settings
<Darktan_> ok, now to see if that fixes it
<tekteen> Darktan_: konqueror checks for firefox system wide plugins
<tekteen> Darktan_: tell konq to check ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Darktan_> how would i do that?
<BluesKaj> konqueror will pick up new plugins and use them as long you use the plugins scan utility in konq
<biovore> Settings | configure konqueror | plugins
<biovore> should show up in the plugins list once found
<happy1> can anyone help fix NIC can ping router but nothing on the internet (other PCs can access internet via same router)?
<biovore> route -n
<biovore> there a default gateway
<cinemago> does anyone know a way to get 3d / beryl working w/ a nvidia 7900gs card
<biovore> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<biovore> there nameservers in there
<biovore> !comviz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comviz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Darktan_> well i tries to play the video.....right before it crashes again
<biovore> !compviz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compviz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<biovore> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<biovore> ^ worked on my 7900 here
<Darktan_> i'm gonna go play with that now^
<happy1> thank you!
<Darktan_> what is the "super" button that everything uses?
<tekteen> left windows key
<biovore> windows button I think
<Darktan_> ok
<bascule> flash is just revoltingly broken in linux just now
<cinemago> can anyone give advise on if the nvidia cards with hdmi are supported in linux
 * tekteen has flash working
<tekteen> Qhw
<bascule> cinemago: install the nvidia drivers and compiz stuff
<tekteen> !hw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bascule> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<shadowh511> hello, i installed KDE4 and i am greeted with a beautiful white screen
<shadowh511> i cannot see any windows
<shadowh511> or pretty much anything
<shadowh511> its whit
<shadowh511> white
<basy> Who knows how to configure apcupsd with my BackupAPC, plz?
<biovore> yup.. sounds like kde4 is installed incorrectly..  that and its basicly sorta broken anyway..
<biovore> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<shadowh511> how do i fox it
<biovore> it not ready for prime time yet.. extremly buggy and lacking
<shadowh511> fix
<biovore> no clue..
<shadowh511> is gonna be released in 7 days, should i wait and then upgdate it?
<biovore> so they say..
<biovore> I think 18th is suppose to be the day
 * bascule seriously considers installing hardy on machine 2, just for kicks
<billybobobo> is there any way to have dd if/dev/sda of=/network/path when running dd on a live CD? that is, does any live CDs have mounting capabilities for sshfs or nfs or via ftp?
<billybobobo> i want dd's output file to be on a network path
<biovore> I think kubuntu live cd and do samba and ntfs
<ogre> how do i find my icon folder?
<biovore> (nfs)
<billybobobo> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<billybobobo> do you know, is dd on the live cd?
<biovore> I think it is..
<billybobobo> ok thanks!
<sn00zer> can somebody please tell me what these syslog messages mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50668/
<biovore> looks like gaim tried to do something bad..
<bascule> someone is trying  a buffer overflow exploit
<biovore> and the kernel segfaulted the app
<pdenapo> bivone: why don't you upgrade to pidgin?
<bascule> sn00zer: http://secunia.com/advisories/16379/ <-- looks a likely candidate for your log messages
<sn00zer> thanks
<bascule> do you understand or care what it means?
<sn00zer> bascule, is there any way to trace the attack?
<sn00zer> of course i care, i don't understand totally
<juan> i cp -a my /home/name but ive lost alot of kde settings when i mount the new home, how do i fix it
<bascule> sn00zer: well iptables logging, but other than that not that I know of, unless you packet trace all incomings to the listening port while it is running
<tekteen> sn00zer: netstat?
<bascule> but those protocols come through servers, not the originating IP, so very tricky
<ogre> how do i find my icon folder?
<Eds`> Can Kontact connect to MS Exchange servers?
<bascule> !exchange
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about exchange - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sn00zer> bascule, i was running nessus against my computer from another last night, could it be related to that? I've had problems with nessus crashing when i try to start the scan
<bascule> Eds`: kde groupware is the way to start, dunno for sure though
<sn00zer> bascule *crashing on this computer when i try to scan the other,but it works fine from another scanning this one
<bascule> sn00zer: well nessus doesn't actually try the exploit afaik, just tells vulnerabilities
<bascule> sn00zer: best way is to nessus again and see if you get dupe packets
<bascule> packets/messages from syslo
<sn00zer> bascule: ok
<bascule> cause you know the time stamp then and can compare them
<sd132> how do I acess the wallet manager?
<bascule> alt+f2 kwallet
<Jucato> sd132: is it running? if yes, is the icon in the system tray?
<Jucato> er.. kwalletmanager actually
<bascule> yeah sorry :)
<sd132> bascule: ok thanks
<arken_> Hello. I need help with my new Kubuntu PC.
<arken_> I run 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon 64 Bit, and anytime I try to run a game in fullscreen, it quits out immedietly. Can anyone assist me so I can fix this issue?
<arken_> No one can assist me?
<sd132> Jucato: the icon isnt in the task bar and the alt f2 thing dosent seem to want to work
<biovore> arken_: is it a 32bit game?
<Jucato> sd132: not in the taskbar, in the system tray (the one with the small icons at the right of the whole panel, just beside the clock)
<arken_> I don't know... but anything I try to run via fullscreen doesn't work.
<sd132> Jucato: thats what i mean..sorry
<Jucato> sd132: the Alt+F2 thing, Alt+F2, enter "kwalletmanager"
<biovore> arken_: what game?
<arken_> Tremulous and Frets on Fire
<sd132> Jucato: ok thanks
<bascule> you didn't like school and you know your nobodys fool
<arken_> I didn't know that running the 64 Bit version would not allow me to run 32 bit apps
<biovore> ia32-libs should take care of that
<biovore> you install this from apt?
<biovore> (adept)
<arken_> I didn't install anything. I just had this PC up and running 2 hours ago.
<arken_> I'll look for it though.
<biovore> you download it from there site?
<biovore> apt-get install fretsonfire
<biovore> is looks like its in the kubuntu repos
<arken_> Oh. I used the Adept GUI to get it.
<biovore> ok
<arken_> It is. I just downloaded it. But when I run it doesn't work >_>
<biovore> you have openGL working?
<arken_> Whats openGL?
<biovore> well might explain why its not working..
<biovore> 3d graphics rendering
<awag22> do you have a voodoo 2 card?
<bascule> glxinfo | grep render
<arken_> I'm decently new to the whole linux scene, so I don't know a lot of the lingo yet
<biovore> what graphics card?
<arken_> GeForce 8500 GT
<biovore> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<biovore> install the nvdia graphics driver...
<Jucato> if it's a fresh install, it's likely that the driver hasn't been installed yet...
<biovore> yup
<Jucato> hm.. we do have an automated GUI for that though :)
 * Jucato wonders why it didn't kick in...
<biovore> its busted some of the time..
<arken_> Hmm. It says that adept is already in use... but it isnt...
<Jucato> K Menu -> SYstem Settings -> Advanced tab -> Restricted Manager
<bascule> !aptfiz | arken_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptfiz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bascule> !aptfix | arken_
<ubotu> arken_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<arken_> Just copy paste that?
<bascule> yup
<arken_> ok. i ran that command
<arken_> Thanks a million!
<arken_> =]
<bascule> :)
<arken_> installing now.
<Eds`> Anyone know what the program is that puts a mac bar in linux? :P
<arken_> You guys rock hehe. I love linux. I installed 6.10 on an old PC and fell in love with it ever since.
<arken_> Is there a way to make my download speeds slower?
<arken_> My dad is complaining about how he's getting lag on his windows machine >_>
<bascule> Eds`: you need superkaramba, there are a few widgets for the mac bar effect
<Eds`> Thanks
<unix_lappy> i wish people would wait to hear answers before they quit
<unix_lappy> to anyone who wants to tell Arken when he comes back iptables can take care of that for him.
<grimacexl> hey im trying to intall gift as a dependancy of apollon and it has a dependancy of giftd which depends on libvorbis0, now i have libvorbis0a, wouldnt that work?
<NickPresta> Eds`, there are a couple ways to have the launcher bar in Kubuntu. I like AWN, since I run Compiz.
<bascule> unix_lappy: do you know how to throttle bandwidth in linux, -limit ?
<unix_lappy> bascule: shape, throttle, and limit are all different things.
<grimacexl> i cant apt-get install giftd because it has a dependancy on libvorbis0 which isnt found, but i have libvorbis0a which i think is the same thing, is there anyway to force install giftd even though it asks for libvorbis0
<bascule> ok, limit is like rate and numer of connections
<unix_lappy> bascule: take a look at wondershaper.
<unix_lappy> it's a dead easy script :-0
<tekteen> grimacexl: I think -f
<grimacexl> thanks ill try
<grimacexl> no -f finds broken stuff and fixes them
<grimacexl> i got it
<grimacexl> i had to purge the old installs
<grimacexl> just fyi to whomever has any similar issues
<stdin> grimacexl: what version are you trying to install, the versions I see depend on libvorbis0a
<jeff__> i have a raid 5, 4 500GB disks, ntfs filesystem,  sil3114, asus a8n-sli mobo, gutsy,
<jeff__> how can I mount this bad boy
<bascule> dmraid
<anon32> on a completely different note, does Linux support software RAID 5?
<bascule> sure
<bascule> anon32: mdadm
<grimacexl> isnt that all controlled on the raid bioses end and the os doesnt knwo about it
<jeff__> ERROR: device-mapper target type "raid45" not in kernel
<bascule> grimacexl: dmraid is for on-board/pci mdadm is for software RAID
<anon32> (I find software RAID a lot more reliable than those cruddy fakeraid setups)
<bascule> jeff__: modprobe <some_raid_thing>
<bascule> anon32: linux software raid is awesome
<jeff__> where can i find what some raid thing is?
<bascule> jeff__: I wish I knew sorry :)
<jeff__> ok
<jeff__> /dev/sdd: sil, "sil_ahaedcadcgch", raid5_ls, ok, 976771630 sectors, data@ 0
<jeff__> /dev/sdk: sil, "sil_ahaedcadcgch", raid5_ls, ok, 976771630 sectors, data@ 0
<jeff__> /dev/sdl: sil, "sil_ahaedcadcgch", raid5_ls, ok, 976771630 sectors, data@ 0
<jeff__> /dev/sdm: sil, "sil_ahaedcadcgch", raid5_ls, ok, 976771630 sectors, data@ 0
<jeff__> /dev/sdn: sil, "sil_ahaedcadcgch", raid5_ls, ok, 976771630 sectors, data@ 0
<jeff__> sorry
<jeff__> thats my dmraid -r output
<stdin> try "raid456"
<anon32> !paste | jeff__
<ubotu> jeff__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<anon32> what's RAID 6?
<anon32> and RAID 4 for that matter
<stdin> "sudo modprobe raid<tab><tab>" showed it
<jeff__> ahhh
<jeff__> nice
<jeff__> hm it scrolled 10 lines of white space and finished with no errors
<arken0493> Ehh. Someone here told me to install restricted drivers?
<jeff__> now what?
<arken0493> I did as you asked.. I reset my computer.. and now after the BiOS I can't see anything.. and my monitor is having a heart attack.
<arken0493> I'm on a different computer now.
<anon32> arken0493, what chip? hit ctrl+alt+f1, login, and try to read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arken0493> GeForce 8500 GT
<anon32> hmm
<arken0493> what does ctrl + alt + F1 do?
<anon32> switches to the first virtual console
<bascule> jeff__: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2557.html
<anon32> (command prompt)
<arken0493> Couldn't I just boot in safe mode?
<bascule> jeff__: you are at 5 I think
<anon32> arken0493, you could
<anon32> by the way, what do you mean by your monitor is having a heart attack?
<arken0493> Bascule. You helped me earlier. I clicked the restricted driver on, and now I can't see anything after I reset.
<arken0493> All the lights are flashing
<Xbehave> kwindowdecoration.desktop keeps crashing
<arken0493> Via Terminal, how do I read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jucato> nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Jucato> (Ctrl+X to eXit)
<arken0493> Type that in exactly?
<anon32> or less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<arken0493> Ok. Brb, trying it.
<bascule> <== bed
<Jucato> mv bed floor
 * Jucato whistles innocently
<bascule> mv bascule /dev/bed
<bascule> heh laters people
<Jucato> that'd be /dev/floor now :P
<bascule> :)
<arken0493> Ok. I believe I found the error
<arken0493> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/x11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<Jucato> arken0493: look for EE lines instead
<Jucato> WW are just Warnings
<arken0493> No EE lines.
<Jucato> hm.. ok...
 * Jucato keeps quiet now.. doesn't know what the problem was in the first place :P
<arken0493> Now it says "Entry deleted from font path. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ricardo_> hrllo
<ricardo_> i nrrf domr help
<arken0493> Talk like a human being first.
<arken0493> =]
<ricardo_> lol
<ricardo_> sorry
<ricardo_> on the phone at the same time
<ricardo_> lol
<ricardo_> right happy new year
<ricardo_> merry xmas
<arken0493> What's the command for yelling at people for posting too fast?
<Jucato> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jucato> and it's not "yelling" :)
<arken0493> Anyhow. There seems as if there is no issue.
<arken0493> When I Boot, however, It doesn't display anything.
<ricardo_> yeah..well my problem is xorg..i have big fonts on my log in screen and i don't know how to fix them
<the-erm> I have 2 video cards, 2 monitors, and a TV SVideo out.  I can't seem to get all 3 monitors working. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50670/  Any help would be appreciated
<arken0493> Oh hey. Looking through these lines again, I just found this.
<arken0493> (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-1
<the-erm> arken0493: Odd I have CRT-0 in my config.
<arken0493> (WW) NVIDIA(0): No modes were requested; the default mode "nvidia-auto-select" will be used as the requested mode.
<corporeal_> anyone else have a dell d620?
<corporeal_> or, a Broadcom BCM94311MCG
<arken0493> (WW) NVIDIA(0) Unable to get display decice CRT-1's EDID; cannot compute DPI from CRT-1's EDID
<arken0493> (WW) Nvidia(0): Option "AddARGBVisuals" is not used
<arken0493> Alright. Those are all the warnings. Not a single error, however.
<arken0493> Anyone know how to help?
<the-erm> arken0493: have you tried running sudo nvidia-settings ???
<arken0493> no I have not.
<the-erm> Well backup or /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try sudo nvidia-settings it might be smart enough to figure it out for you.
<the-erm> There's another program called nvidia-xconfig that might help as well.
<arken0493> How do I get out of this file?
<arken0493> I'm in the log. How do I quit?
<arken0493> oh, nevermind
<the-erm> Well I just walked in, if you're using less it's escape, maybe Q for quit.
<arken0493> nvida settings: GTK WARNING **: cannot open display
<the-erm> oh I thought you had it running.
<patrik> Howdy people.
<the-erm> My bad ... nvidia-xconfig should write the xorg.conf file If I recall correctly.
<arken0493> And now I typed in "nvida-xconfig" and it said it backed up the file
<arken0493> yes
<arken0493> and made a new one
<arken0493> Should I restart and try again?
<the-erm> ok well then restart your kdm sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<patrik> Could someone tell me if gnome-vfs-daemon needs to run under Kubuntu?
<arken0493> No such file or directory
<arken0493> @Erm
<the-erm> I wonder what you're running for your front end.
<arken0493> I Don't know :\
<arken0493> Im at root@office2:~#
<the-erm> does startx work?
<arken0493> In safe mode.
<arken0493> yes
<arken0493> I just typed that
<arken0493> and it worked >_>
<the-erm> So in theory startkde should work as well ...
<arken0493> so I type "startkde" in the terminal
<arken0493> ?
<the-erm> patrik: I'm not sure.  I'd guess if you're running a gnome app then yes.  But I'm not even 100% sure what gnome-vfs-daemon does.
<the-erm> arken0493: I'm just guessing here :)
<nosrednaekim> "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart" is the correct thing to do.
<arken0493> @ the-erm. I typed it, and it said cannot contact kdeinit
<nosrednaekim> to restart x
<arken0493> I typed that earlier. and it said it could not find the file.
<the-erm> nosrednaekim: I told him to try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart :)
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: try replacing kdm with gdm
<arken0493> oh.
<nosrednaekim> in that command
<arken0493> I must have typed it wrong.
<arken0493> Lol.
<the-erm> maybe you need to apt-get install kdebase
<arken0493> It worked now,.
<the-erm> ok
<patrik> perhaps it's something left from another program install...
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: heh :)
<arken0493> Ok. I'll try to run my game again.
<the-erm> nosrednaekim: I don't suppose you know anything about setting up 3 monitors on 2 video cards do you?
<patrik> Found it in Adept. It's used by the Gimp
<nosrednaekim> the-erm: nah...I have one monitor, one video card... and an easy life..lol
<the-erm> guess it's time to bother other rooms ...
<arken0493> Should I try to restart now?
<nosrednaekim> the-erm: ati or nvidia?
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: why?
<the-erm> That's the fun part ati & nvidia.
<arken0493> To get out of recovery mode.
<nosrednaekim> the-erm: hope you don'twant 3d accel too...
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: oh... yes, reboot
<the-erm> Maybe I should explain the setup.  I have an nvidia card with an svideo out, and a monitor out.  Then I have an on board ati card with just a monitor out.
<nosrednaekim> the-erm: in any event... thats going to be a HUGE pain to get working.
<the-erm> I have the nvidia card working fine with svideo out, and the monitor.  I just thought it would be cool to add a third monitor.
<the-erm> I've been playing with it for several hours now ....
<nosrednaekim> the-erm: lots of on board things can't be used at the same time as a dedicated graphics card.
<nosrednaekim> not sure if thats the case here.
<arken0493> Alright. I reset my computer, and started in normal mode. But the thing is it does NOT want to boot in normal mode. It won't display anything.
<arken0493> So what can I do?
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: what graphics card and what drivers
<bom> hey all :-)
<nosrednaekim> hey bom
<bom> its the first time I discover the kubuntu irc. I love kubuntu
<arken0493> GeForce 8500
<nosrednaekim> bom: cool... how long you been using it?
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: ok, and you have the nvidia-glx-new drivers installed?
<bom> about 6 months... but iv always used kde since very first release
<arken0493> I do not believe I do.
<arken0493> How do I install them?
<nosrednaekim> wow.... an old timer :)
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: did you install any drivers at all?
<nosrednaekim> (for the graphics card
<arken0493> The restricted ones.
<arken0493> By clicking the button >_>
<bom> :)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... ok, thats the nvidia-glx-new
<bom> how long have you used it norednaekim?
<yamal> the-erm: your ServerLayout on pastebin defines 'screen 0' twice and for different monitors, don't know if that's intentional.
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: so what you want to do is run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" from the command line (which you can get to by pressing alt+f2)
<nosrednaekim> bom: about 5 years
<arken0493> that's my issue though. I can't use the driver. After I installed them, the screen doesn't work unless I boot KDE via the prompt
<arken0493> ok
<bom> righton
<the-erm> yamal: I'm honestly lost on how to do it.  I've tried setting the svideo to screen 1, but I think it broke it.
<arken0493> ok
<arken0493> attempt to autodetect video hardware?
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: anything you are not sure about.. his yes to (or the default)
<arken0493> Ok.
<nosrednaekim> execpt for what driver to use, make sure you select nvidia for that
<the-erm> yamal: I'll try it with screen 1
<the-erm> Ok well see ya ctrl+alt+bkspace
<arken0493> Ok. I ran through the setup.
<arken0493> Now what do I do?
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: are you in recovery mode?
<nosrednaekim> or just on the command line
<arken0493> recovery
<nosrednaekim> ok... reboot then
<nosrednaekim> if, when you reboot, you get a blank screen, try "ctrl+alt+f2"
 * Mr_Sonoma brb gonna fix a sammich
<grimacexl> ok anyone here using apollon
<ricardo_> wht's that?
<downix> Why is Kubuntu unable to run the up to date version of things like Gimp or Flightgear?
<grimacexl> its a gift based p2p program
<downix> or OpenAL
<arken0493> I reset my computer, but the restricted drivers are no longer in use
<nosrednaekim> downix: because it does not have a rolling release.
<nosrednaekim> arken0493: how do you know?
<grimacexl> arken i just got through setting up the restricted drivers, they're no fun
<downix> nosrednaekim: but being over a year behind with the latest release....
<nosrednaekim> downix: for Flightgear?
<arken0493> Because I looked -_-
<nosrednaekim> !info fgfs
<ubotu> Package fgfs does not exist in gutsy
<nosrednaekim> !info flightgear
<grimacexl> well they woulda been fine, but they display by default on my first dvi out which im not using
<downix> !info flightgear
<ubotu> flightgear: Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.10-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 2118 kB, installed size 5604 kB
<nosrednaekim> shees... that is old.
<downix> told ya
<grimacexl> im a linux newb but have you configured X arken?
<downix> and it won't compile without OpenAL, which Kubuntu doesn't have
<arken0493> yes...
<bmk789> when trying to add an event in kontact, i get a "There is no resource available!" message, running kbuildsyoca didnt fix it and it gave a couple errors
<arken0493> I'll work on it tommorow..
<grimacexl> so what does it default back to
<nosrednaekim> hmm well, that really not Kubuntu's problem... its mostly Ubuntu.
<nosrednaekim> downix: we just do the kde stuff
 * downix nods
<patrik> downix: which version of the Gimp do you want to use?
<biovore> I think kde4 going to suck at first..  I think they got a good thing going.. but just like kde 3.. will start of a little lean and grow into a extremely good desktop enviroment.
<patrik> I'm running 2.4.2
<downix> patrik: At least a final version.  2.0.0RC seems a bit odd
<nosrednaekim> downix: oh... yeah... are you on dapper?
<grimacexl> to anyone who is using apollon or any gift based p2p, I cant get mines to connect to any servers, gift-d shows its doing stuff, but i still cant connect
<grimacexl> anyone know why?
<downix> No, Gutsy
<claydoh> !info libopenal0a
<ubotu> libopenal0a: OpenAL is a portable library for 3D spatialized audio. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.0.8-4ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 123 kB, installed size 340 kB
<bmk789> anyone use Kontact?
<patrik> downix: do a sudo apt-get update followed by a upgrade
<grimacexl> whats kontact?
<nosrednaekim> bmk789: yes
<downix> patrik: ok
<biovore> grimacexl: personal informtion thing..  email/calander and stuff
<grimacexl> lol nm
<grimacexl> yeah just found it
<grimacexl> its a preinstalled app
<grimacexl> pretty nice ui
<downix> patrik: nada
<bmk789> nosrednaekim: im having a "There is no resource available!" message when trying to add a new event to the calendar, ever seen this problem?
<nosrednaekim> bmk789: sorry, I just use the email and address book.
<nosrednaekim> and occasionally notes
<Xbehave> what would happen if the first line of my kdm startup remounted my home dir, would i need to call myself
<bmk789> its the same with to-do and contacts
<Xbehave> *it need to call itself
<patrik> do you have all repositories checked in adept?
<nosrednaekim> Xbehave: what? you can't remount it(as a normal user
<claydoh> bmk789: in kontact's calendar, on the bottom left section, labelled 'calendar, do you have any resources in that block?
<claydoh> by default it should be 'Default Korganizer resource'
<Alonea> hey, do flash drives still show up under /media? and why doesn't Storage Media open up /media anymore?
<claydoh> bmk789: if i uncheck that, i get your error, else it works as expected
<bmk789> crap
<bmk789> why didnt i look at that
<bmk789> my bad
<claydoh> not the most intuitive, i just kinda figured it out there
<nosrednaekim> Alonea: yes to the first, for the second... what does it open up?
<Alonea> nosrednaekim: blank. though now that I try again its showing stuff when it didn't earlier. gah..so confusing. and then the /media folder only showed my cdrom.
<Alonea> gusty has been a little less stable than the previous ones.
<nosrednaekim> sure you weren't looking at media:/?
<Alonea> nosrednaekim: yup. went to root, then media folder.
<Alonea> nosrednaekim: which gives me different results that when I click on storage media.
<nosrednaekim> right, because storage media gives you everything, whether it is mounted or unmounted.
<Alonea> nosrednaekim: ah, ok. what about my mouse going crazy? (or should I say touchpad..)
<nosrednaekim> storage media is the kio-slave,"media:/"
<nosrednaekim> Alonea: what about it....
<nosrednaekim> whats it do. scurry around in its cage?
<Alonea> nosrednaekim: I haven't have that problem for over a year. it jumps around all over the place and clicks on stuff I didn't click on.
<nosrednaekim> Alonea: even though you aren't touching it?
<Alonea> nosrednaekim: well, I move the pointer and it jumps and where it lands it usually clicks on. keyboard keys are also getting "stuck" a lot too. like if I press backspace once, it doesn't stop.
<Ertain> !named
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about named - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nosrednaekim> wow.... weird. yeah... alot of people complain about gutsy, just like they complained about edgy... seems the .10 releases are slightly less stable for whatever reason.
<nosrednaekim> Alonea: file a bug for sure..
<Alonea> nosrednaekim: I don't mind too much, but problems that were fixed 2 versions ago are coming back.
<downix> this is fun
<nite613_> What's the name of that package that will watch a "make install" and make it reversible?
<kgfix> nosrednaekim: Alonea: even i have that mouse-going-crazy prob on one of my machines
<downix> apparently I'm missing MESA
<Alonea> we are supposed to go forwards right? not backwards...at least I can shut down my computer now
<Alonea> kgfix: what about the keyboard also going crazy?
<kgfix> Alonea: nah.. only the mouse.. am using kubuntu gutsy 64 bit version on that machine..
 * downix surrenders, I am not to play flightgear it seems
<ovopax> did you get gimp upgraded?
<downix> No, it tells me that 2.0.0RC is the latest package available
<Alonea> kgfix: also adept barely works most of the time. and now my bar at the bottom just dissapeared...not using autohide either. learned that a long time ago.
<downix> it might be my AMD64 vs i386 issues
<kgfix> Alonea: surprisingly Kubuntu gutsy 32 bit on another machine never gave me any trouble like that..
<ovopax> well, THAT could be it
<se7en_> somebody any experience with gentoo (sabayon) linux
<kgfix> Alonea: i think Ubuntu behaves much more as expected in that regard.. and i like Synaptic more than Adept :)
<Alonea> kgfix: odd. this is 32 bit. then again I have an evil computer. adept keeps saying it failed to install stuff when it hasn't and at one point it tried to get me to upgrade when this is gusty!
<Alonea> kgfix: is their a gui version I can get?
<kgfix> Alonea: pretty strange.. i actually started using the apt-get from terminal when i shifted to kubuntu!!
<jeff__> i love apt-get
<jeff__> i want to marry it
<kgfix> Alonea: GUI version of...?
<Alonea> kgfix: well, I don't mind the terminal,       but I don't know the name of stuff most of the time.
<jeff__> apt-get for president
<Alonea> kgfix: synaptic
<kgfix> hmm.. thats what i use adept for.. finding names.. :o)
<Alonea> kgfix: well, adept kinda doesn't load half the time.
<kgfix> Alonea: yeah.. u get the GUI version.. but since thats a GNOME application.. i don't know if Kubuntu will like it.. :P
<kgfix> Alonea: then try installing synaptic using apt-get
<Alonea> kgfix: how do I load the terminal with a key command?
<kgfix> Alonea: but you'll probably end up installing lot of other GNOME stuff with it i guess..
<Alonea> my kicker bar is gone atm
<kgfix> u mean u want to start the terminal using a keyboard shortcut?
<Alonea> kgfix: yes!
<Alonea>  thought ctrl+esc loaded that process manager.
<kgfix> u just need to assign any KB shortcut u choose..
<kgfix> Alonea: i really forgot how i did it.. :P lemme check..
<Alonea> kgfix: okies.
<Alonea> er, I got one open. I had dolphin up and that has a terminal link. now to redo kicker I though the command was kill kicker?
<subopt> Does Kubuntu ever install *anything* in /usr/local/ ?
<kgfix> Alonea: okie.. i got it...
<Alonea> ok, I got kicker back
<kgfix> Alonea: open system settings
<Alonea> alright
<kgfix> under "computer administration" go to "keyboard & mouse"
<Alonea> ok, I see it now.
<kgfix> Alonea: yep..KB shortcuts >> Command Shortcuts TAB
<Alonea> kgfix: thanks!
<kgfix> Alonea: you're welcome :)
<downix> What the?
<downix> no X dev libs?
<laelle> hi there, does anyone know what package contains "dh_strip" ?
<Covener> laelle: apt-file says debhelper
<jeff__> does anyone know of a real good way to resize a directory of mages in linux?
<laelle> tanks
<jeff__> does anyone know of a real good way to resize a directory of images in linux?
<laelle> Covener: dh_strip <> strip ?
<jhutchins> jeff__: Gotta stop eating those chocolate frogs.
<jhutchins> jeff__: What you want to do is resize all of the images in a directory?
<sini> Am I correct in my understanding that there is no difference between ubuntu and kubuntu after install, apart from initial packages that come with the install discs?
<jhutchins> sini: The user interfaces, "desktop environments" are different, the base system is the same.
 * jhutchins slaps jeff__ awake with a large, damp trout.
<sini> alright, next question... ubuntu's testing/unstable branch... how stable is it? Does it frequently break? I understand that it's probably not reccomended to use... but I come from a gentoo/debian-sid background :D
<jhutchins> No use.  Must've fallen asleep in the poppy field.
<jhutchins> sini: If you want to find bugs, use testing.  If you want to do work, use released.
<jhutchins> sini: *buntu is far more current than debian testing.
<jhutchins> sini: iirc the release cycle is six months, and there are backports.
<sini> jhutchins: I would hope so. :( I've been fighting tooth and nail with debian unstable today and decided to go ahead and try out ubuntu since everyone raves about it.
<jhutchins> Yeah, unstable is for devs.
<jhutchins> Stable is for constipated sysadmins who need to report no issues to pointy-haired bosses.
<jhutchins> I have just landed in an environment where we are using Centos 4.4.
<jhutchins> Constipation awaits.
<sini> I was having some crazy linking issue with compiling fglrx that's impossible to diagnose. :(
<jhutchins> sini: Understand that that 3d shit only works for about 10% of users.
<sini> I've had it working in gentoo, but I've realized that I want an OS that does something other than compile 90% of the time.
<jhutchins> sini: It's really cool, and within the next week I have to acquire hardware it works on and sell the sox off the Wizard of Ozz, but hey, that's life.
<sini> so when is kde4 coming to ubuntu? Is the RC backported or will I have to wait till the jan 11th release date? (I trust it hasn't been pushed back again)
<Jucato> sini: it hasn't been pushed back, and there's no target date yet for Kubuntu packages. they'll come when they're built... if there will be no problems w/ the build system...
<jhutchins> sini: KDE4 is significantly unfinished.  Ther are essential every-day components that haven't even been ported yet.
<jhutchins> sini: Stop thinking latest release number is best.
 * Jucato edits jhutchins sentence... s/KDE4/KDE 4.0/
<jhutchins> sini: KDE4 is two or three releases before production, and it doesn't even have a first release yet.
<Jucato> hm... well even then, KDE 4.0 is finished as far as a .0 release is concerned
<jhutchins> Jucato: Figure nobody really used kde 3 before 3.3.
<jhutchins> 3.0 wasn't.
<Jucato> jhutchins: you will have to differentiate between what KDE 4.0 is and what KDE 4 is :)
<sini> jhutchins: There are a number of features of KDE4 that I desire greatly. :D
<jhutchins> KDE4 is wonderful - and just a future dream.
<Jucato> A good read: http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/3174
<Jucato> jhutchins: um... slightly wrong
<jhutchins> sini: There are a number of features of the next generation space shuttle that I look foreward to.
<Jucato> "KDE 4" doesn't refer to a single, final, one-time release. so to call it a "future dream" is a bit inaccurate...
<sini> jhutchins: >.> You wont sway me I'm an ex-gentoo user :D
 * jhutchins lives in a world where people have to do daily work on the linux workstations he distributes.
<jhutchins> sini:
<Jucato> sini: as it is though, you will have to use both KDE 3 and KDE 4 if ever you decide to use KDE 4 as your main session (KDE 3 apps in a KDE 4 sesion)
<jhutchins> Former ricer.
<krawek> sini: http://www.ciudadmomia.com/~krawek/xs
<Jucato> jhutchins: good. you can keep on using KDE 3.5 like the rest of the world will :)
<Evolution2> my external won't mount because it wasn't removed properly..how do I fix this?
<jhutchins> Actually, I think we're distributing 3.3.
<Jucato> no one is being forced to use KDE 4.0 as their main (unless you're going to use Fedora 9...)
<sini> Jucato: yeah, I used the cvs for a while several months ago. It was flakey at best.
<jhutchins> stable and all that.
<Evolution2> it gives me cannot mount volume
<Jucato> jhutchins: nice. won't upgrade to 3.4? :)
<Jucato> anyway.... me->isGone = true;
<sini> doesn't kde4's kwin boast compiz-like compositing and stuff?
<Jucato> yes and no
<Jucato> it has compositing and "effects", but I wouldn't compare it yet to the effects that compiz has
<jhutchins> Jucato: Stable.
<Evolution2> can someone help me with that?
<sini> oh quick question -- I'm not one for reinstalling. When stable jumps up a version.. I know that they boast 6 month release cycles... I can just change my sources.list and be fine right?
<jhutchins> We must support systems that have been in the field for ten years.
<Jucato> sini: you're talking about Kubuntu releases now right? if so, then yes
<jhutchins> They must not be incompatible with the elements we ship to those systems today.
<sini> jucato: yeah. Thanks :D
<Jucato> sini: actually, it's becoming simple and simpler lately. more automated and stuff... but sometimes it still fails :(
<jhutchins> Everybody pile on Evolution2 now, help it out.
<Jucato> s/it/him/ :D
<dastal> anyone here use usenet??
<sini> next quick question -- I don't want to burn a dvdr, is it possible to install kubuntu from inside another running linux distro if I mount the image or something?
<roob> hello all. i just installed 7.10 and added sources and used aptitude to update....it errored and now when i run apt my computer becomes unresponsive(keyboad does nothing,cap lock light doesnt respond)
<sini> Oh, another question before I start trying to install it -- are there drawbacks for using a x86_64 release? I know some distros break flash/drivers/etc.
<sini> I'll prepare a USB bootdiscthing while I wait for an answer about x86_64's tendancy to break, or lack thereof
 * Jucato only has a 32-bit, single core box....
 * Jucato isReallyGone = true;
<sonoftheclayr> Would I be correct in assuming that KDE4 packages will be added the the gutsy repos?
<sonoftheclayr> When KDE4 is released
<bazhang> sini: as far as I know, arch linux can do that; not clear about ubuntu/kubuntu though
<Jucato> sonoftheclayr: depends on how soon the packages are going to be built
<sonoftheclayr> Thanks
<bazhang> dastal not really a kubuntu question :}
<Jucato> bazhang: actually it has a follow up question. he's looking for a newsreader app :)
<Jucato> (to which I answered, knode)
<bazhang> Jucato: sorry! :}
<Jucato> it's ok. he asked in another channel anyway :P
<bazhang> haha
<corporeal_> whats the name of the system tray battery monitor
<etfb> corporeal_: The caption calls it Power Manager.  Let me check what's running under a similar name...
<etfb> I
<etfb> I've got a python script called "guidance-power-" running (note trailing hyphen).  Could that be it?
<etfb> Nothing else with "power" or "bat" or "monitor" in the name
<onishidato> hey
<onishidato> how can i make amarok play mp3
<biovore> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<onishidato> i totally fogot the name
<onishidato> :)
<biovore> kubuntu-restricted I think is the package your looking for..
<onishidato> what restricted?
<onishidato> ok
<onishidato> thanks
<onishidato> but how can i use the command
<onishidato> sudo apt-get install.....
<ardchoille> kubuntu-restricted-extras
<se7en_> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ardchoille> Yeah
<onishidato> wow
<onishidato> do we have to upgrade kubuntu
<onishidato> to install it
<onishidato> ??
<onishidato> cause they say they can't find that package
<onishidato> :(
<roob_> hello all i set up my laptop to use the ati drive(it works) but i only have one screen size and its realy small....i have no other screen size options.
<se7en_> do sudo apt-get update first
<roob_> how can i get the right resolution?
<se7en_>  do sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras onishidato
<onishidato> ok
<onishidato> se7en: thanks
<onishidato> oophs
<onishidato> still can't find that package
<biovore> http://www.texnolyze.us/Graphics/snapshot1.png  <-- kde4 snapshot
<se7en_> onishidato: are you sure you spelled it right
<onishidato> oh god
<onishidato> i know why now
<onishidato> he he
<onishidato> sorry
<onishidato> :)
<MGrunde> roob_: run sudo aticonfig
<onishidato> last time i used the program name "yakuake", but i don't know the exactly name
<onishidato> can someone tell me the name?
<MGrunde> yakuake?
<onishidato> is it?
<onishidato> the true name
<MGrunde> Yeah
<kgfix> yep..it is.
<onishidato> ok
<onishidato> thnks
<onishidato> i'm using both Win XP and kubuntu
<onishidato> last time
<_Rukus> why is it when i play video, my screen has this annoying diagonal split, across the middle of the video, very noticeable in fast moving times in movie?
<onishidato> my window had broken
<onishidato> so i use Ghost program to reinstall it
<onishidato> but it makes my kubuntu damaged too
<onishidato> now i have just reinstall kubuntu
<MGrunde> _Rukus: What program are you using to play your video, and have you tried any other programs?
<onishidato> can my kubuntu recover my lost data? from my old linux?
<yao_ziyuan> suggestion: ubuntu/kubuntu should provide out-of-the-box availability of east asian input methods
<_Rukus> its all of my programs
<_Rukus> mplayer, vlc, kaffeine
<MGrunde> _Rukus: What video engine are you using?  Have you tried others?
<yao_ziyuan> also,
<_Rukus> i dont know, how do i know how do i check, how do i change it?
<yao_ziyuan> kbuntu's chinese language locale does not show all characters correctly...
<MGrunde> onishidato: You should always use a separate partition for your /home directory. That way you can reinstall as many times as you want/need, and as long as you don't format your /home partition, all of your data and settings will stay intact.
<yao_ziyuan> currently,
<yao_ziyuan> to install a chinese pinyin input method,
<yao_ziyuan> i must manually google for an instruction
<onishidato> MGrunde: i use 2 HDD for my winxp and Kubuntu
<MGrunde> _Rukus: in VLC go to Settings - Preferences - Video - Output modules
<onishidato> MGrunde: when i use ghost for XP
<onishidato> they damaged my kubuntu
<_Rukus> oh i tried X11 but it makes the video ugly
<_Rukus> and the rest dont work well for my tastes
<MGrunde> Okay.
<MGrunde> onishidato: Windows and Ubuntu are on separate hard drives?
<onishidato> MGrunde: yes
<_Rukus> i wonder why it draws the way it does
<onishidato> MGrunde: sound strange huh? :(
<MGrunde> _Rukus: I'm not sure.  You don't have any problems in Windows?  What video driver are you using?
<MGrunde> onishidato: Very.  Ghost should not have touched the second hard drive if you were only reinstalling Windows to the first hard drive.
<_Rukus> Proprietary FGLRX
<_Rukus> ATO
<_Rukus> ATI
<MGrunde> _Rukus: Do you have the same problems with radeon?
<MGrunde> _Rukus: What video card do you have?
<MGrunde> onishidato: Can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l
<_Rukus> xpress 200m. and i dont plan on changing drivers if i need not. i use compiz
<_Rukus> i dont use windows
<onishidato> MGrunde: yep, i don't know how, cause i set my Window HDD for the master, and Kubuntu HDD for 2nd
<kgfix> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<_Rukus> brb
<MGrunde> _Rukus: Okay. Well, you might as well try to play some video using the ati driver.  If it works, at least we know it's a driver problem.
<MGrunde> kgfix: Thanks
<onishidato> MGrunde:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50676/
<kgfix> MGrunde: :) i am new to IRC and all.. did it for myself.. :P =))
<onishidato> !Happy New Year
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about happy new year - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yao_ziyuan> there is an urban legend that there is no virus for linux
<MGrunde> Haha. I'd read up on the factoids most popular list.  It really taught me a lot about ubotu and the channel.
<yao_ziyuan> is that true? and why?
<onishidato> yao_ziyuan: that's almost true
<yao_ziyuan> onishidato: why?
<onishidato> yao_ziyuan: in general we don't have virus
<yao_ziyuan> onishidato: because linux has strict permission management for every directory and file?
<se7en_> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<yao_ziyuan> thx
<onishidato> se7en: thks
<MGrunde> onishidato: Can you run "sudo fdisk -l"
<MGrunde> onishidato: Where l is a lowercase L
<onishidato> MGrunde: sure =>http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50677/
<MGrunde> One second.  My mouse is going crazy.  I think it wants batteries.
<elliott_> the setup utility crashes when trying to mount a samba share from the disk&filesystems window in system settings. can anyone help me?
<onishidato> MGrunde: wireless mouse?
<elliott_> it happens when i click the "scan" button to find the computer it's on
<Kernel> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MGrunde> Yeah.  It's a wireless mouse.  New batteries didn't help though.  It's double clicking when it's supposed to be single clicking.  Very annoying.
<MGrunde> onishidato: Okay, how about "sudo df -B GB
<MGrunde> "
<elliott_> Kernel who was that meant for?
<onishidato> MGrunde: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50678/
 * se7en_ thinks he needs a bigger hdd
<MGrunde> onishidato: Okay.  By the looks of your partitioning, you don't have a separate /home partition, so when you reinstalled kubuntu, everything would have been formatted and overwritten.
<onishidato> with kubuntu?
<Kernel> elliott_, myself
<onishidato> MGrunde: when i reinstall kubuntu?
<MGrunde> onishidato: Wait. I thought you said you already reinstalled Kubuntu?
<se7en_> onishidato: are you using your installed kubuntu now?
<onishidato> MGrunde: my new one
<onishidato> MGrunde: yes
<MGrunde> onishidato: Okay, then yes.  When you reinstalled kubuntu, it would have erased everything previously there, as you only have one main partition right now.
<onishidato> :(
<onishidato> MGrunde: how can i make partrition for kubuntu?
<MGrunde> Well, the easiest way would be when you are installing Kubuntu to use the manual partitioning method.
<MGrunde> It would be very hard to do it now because you would need to resize your root partition, which you can only do when it's not mounted.
<MGrunde> I'll be back in a few minutes.
<onishidato> MGrunde: ok
<Kernel> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<onishidato> can kubuntu 7.10 use rpm file?
<mike_> onishidato: google for "debian rpm" and have a read... but better to search the APT database for the same program in DEB format...
<mike_> sorry, gotta run -- baby calls
<onishidato> mike: they have 3 fomat type: rpm, yum, and tar. i don't know which one
<ardchoille> onishidato: No, you cannot use an rpm file on kubuntu. What are you trying to install?
<mike_> tar will require command line.  If you don't like, try going to synaptic in your ubuntu menu and search there for the program instead
<onishidato> ardchoille: adobe flash player
<se7en_> onishidato: kubuntu is debian based there for it uses .deb files
<ardchoille> !flash | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<mike_> really gotta go, sorry -- baby is bashing keyboard tray.
<elliott_> can anyone help me get my samba share mounted? when i try to do it through the system settings program, things start crashing
<onishidato> ok
<onishidato> thanks guys
<elliott_> let's try this way, can anyone tell me the program name of the "mount a new disk" window so i can install the debugging symbols for it for a bug report?
<mike_> elliot_:  if Kubuntu:  it's called HAL.  if Ubuntu:  best put it under "GNOME" I think.
<mike_> elliot_: what are you trying to do (detail)?
<elliott_> well in the Kcrashhandler program there's a tracebag tab, but it just prints about 50 "no debug symbols found"
<MGrunde> Back
<elliott_> when i try to mount a samba share through the disk&filesystems window, it crashes when i click the "scan" button
<mike_> prolly no good sending bug trace anyway then
<elliott_> well i want to install the debug symbols but i won't know what the program is
<elliott_> don't
<mike_> hold on, thinking...
<onishidato> !back |MGrunde
<ubotu> MGrunde: Hurray, I've rejoined the channel.  Too many bugs :)
<ichthudion> I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop and installed the linuxant drivers for my modem. I can dial-up very well. I can ping hosts, I can connect to irc, I can use apt-get and adept. However, I cannot browse with konqi.
<ichthudion> What could be the cause of this?
<mike_> well, good news and bad news...
<mike_> good news:  already a bug filed:  110128:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/110128
<mike_> bad news:  no-one has a clue yet
<mike_> prolly subscribe to the bug and wait. if you need to access the share, I can probably cobble together some command-line hackery to get you by in the mean time.. :(
<MGrunde> Hehe.  Thanks.
<MGrunde> Actually, one second.
<elliott_> well i can access it just fine
<elliott_> i just can't mount it
<ichthudion> Any suggestions?
<MGrunde> Yay! Fixed my mouse!
<MGrunde> What's the problem ichthudion?
<ichthudion> I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop and installed the linuxant drivers for my modem. I can dial-up very well. I can ping hosts, I can connect to irc, I can use apt-get and adept. However, I cannot browse with konqi.
<mike_> elliot_: try smbmount
<mike_> smbmount //host/share_name /mount_point
<elliott_> system menu->remote places->samba shares shows it and lets me browse and copy/delete, but i can't play music directly off the share, and i'm assuming i would be able to if it were mounted.
<mike_> ahh
<MGrunde> ichthudion: How about updating apt?  Does that work?
<mike_> maybe.  if you use amarok, it's a whole nother way to access I think
<elliott_> let me try it
<ichthudion> MGrunde: As far as I can tell the only thing I cannot do is browse. It takes ages to do anything since I'm stuck on dial-up for now
<Evolution2> hey guys, I can't seem to be able to mount my external it tells me that its still in use and I have to force but even that doesn't work. can someone help
<MGrunde> ichthudion: No wireless networks in the area?  Heh.
<mike_> elliot_: check out Amarok's documentation:  http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Dynamic_Collection
<ichthudion> MGrunde, I'm in the middle of the country. I forgot that dial-up even existed
<mike_> elliot_: especially:  http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/Samba#The_Solution
<ichthudion> Regardless of the painfully slow speeds. It would be very nice to be able to browse without having to boot into Vista
<mike_> I think that may help you out
<MGrunde> Evolution2: Did you try pmount?
<Evolution2> um no
<Evolution2> hmm
<Evolution2> it didn't work
<MGrunde> ichthudion: Well, unless images and flash are very important, and I hope they're not if you're on dialup, try Lynx.
<MGrunde> It's a text only browser that you can run from the terminal.
<MGrunde> Evolution2: What did pmount say?
<Evolution2> MGrunde: it doesn't even work on windows. it tells me that its in generic mode. is there a way to force it?
<ichthudion> MGrunde: I'm very familiar with console browsers as they have saved me many times over the years. But I find it odd that all of my services are working except for web browsing
<Evolution2> MGrunde: well it told me its not installed but I am actually on gnome right now
<MGrunde> ichthudion: I find it odd too.  I would imagine that it has something to do with Konqueror, so as I'm not very familiar with it, I'm trying to think of alternatives that don't force you to download firefox.
<ichthudion> MGrunde: I prefer Firefox. But I know that will takes ages to download
<ichthudion> Oh I might like to add that it displays the favicon of every site I attempt to navigate to
<Evolution2> MGrunde: any ideas?
<Ahmuck> dillo
<ichthudion> But displays: An error occurred while loading <url>: Could not connect to host <url>.
<Ahmuck> ichthudion: dillo, minimum browser
<MGrunde> Evolution2: If you run "sudo fdisk -l" can you see it?
<Evolution2> MGrunde: yes I can
<MGrunde> What device is it?
<Evolution2> sdb2
<elliott_> mike_ [13819.215460] smbfs: mount_data version 1935764838 is not supported
<sky_> has anyone here set up kubuntu on a ps3?
<elliott_> mike_ when i try to run the commands on that page
<elliott_> i see that in dmesg
<se7en_> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<graft> anyone help me to get skim working? i can't figure out how to use it
<MGrunde> Evolution2: Okay, can you install pmount then run "sudo pmount sdb2"
<Evolution2> ok
<se7en_> !skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<se7en_> !infoskim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infoskim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<se7en_> !info-skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info-skim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<graft> !info skim
<ubotu> skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1238 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<matthew> warcraft III isn't working.. it freezes.. this game always worked for me in the past... but not on the current kubuntu version
<graft> matthew: you could play freeciv instead...
<Evolution2> MGrunde: I get the same error
<matthew> graft: uh... yeah, right..
<MGrunde> Evolution2: Sorry, what was the exact error again?
<matthew> graft: i've never really been able to figure out freeciv anyway
<Evolution2> Error: could not determine real path of the device: No such file or directory
<K`zan> Hi folks, I had a drive flake out so I re-installed kubuntu on another partition (fresh) and am wondering if there is a list of packages on the old install someplace that I can get and install them all again in one shot?
<stdin> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<stdin> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<stdin> that's the one K`zan
<K`zan> stdin: Thank you VERY *VERY* much Sir!
<MGrunde> Evolution2: Okay, can you pastebin your dmesg?
<Evolution2> ok
<the-erm> Has anyone ever managed to set up 3 monitors on 2 video cards before in here?
<K`zan> I think that means I am going to have to get lucky and boot that partition to get it :-/.
<K`zan> Can but try.
<stdin> K`zan: just chroot into it
<stdin> mount it somewhere (like /mnt) and do "sudo chroot /mnt" for instance
<K`zan> Oy, that has been a while since I had to do that, gonna have to look it up :-).  Thanks/
<K`zan> Ah, ok thanks!
<K`zan> MUCH!
<stdin> :)
<Evolution2> MGrunde: done
<K`zan> HATE it when hardware goes flakey...
<billybobobo> K`zan: you mount it, cd to its mount point, then chroot into it
<graft> matthew: what's not to figure out?
<MGrunde> Evolution2: What's the link?
<the-erm> ATI setup:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50680/  nvidia setup:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50681/   both the Svideo out, and the monitor work.
<Evolution2> MGrunde: http://pastebin.com/d3d2a0738
<MGrunde> Evolution2: Can you run "dmesg" then pastebin that also?
<MGrunde> !dmesg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmesg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MGrunde> Odd.
<matthew> graft, just really don't get it.. I'd have to be in it, to give you specifics.
<Evolution2> MGrunde: can I send you a PM
<MGrunde> Sure
<Evolution2> I think this could be important
<K`zan> stdin: billybobobo Thanks, seems to be working, would HATE to do that manually (again) :-).
<Lynoure> Evolution2: hmm, haven't been following much, but maybe this cana help: All of your mount commands in that pastebin looked incorrect. The lastone would have still needed filesystem type, I think, for NTFS.
<Evolution2> Lynoure: so what do you the command should be?
<Lynoure> Evolution2: if you need or want to use pmount,  pmount -t ntfs /dev/sdb2
<sini> hello again ran into a problem installing kubuntu -- twice now. When kdm goes to launch it hangs, and shows me a pretty blue screen with my pointer, and then restarts, and restarts again and dies.
<Lynoure> Evolution2: or with normal mount:   sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb2 /mnt/whatyouwannacallit
<sini> like xorg is failing, but it's not.
<sini> this is with a iso-> usb install, and a copy the livecd to a hd partition and using grub... both cases... dont want to waste a dvd to get the result again
<the-erm> sini did you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file?
<sini> nothing in the xorg log, and the kdm log just shows the xorgouput
<Lichte> does 7.10 have a firewall turned on by default?? I can't bittorrent to work
<Lichte> I've just installed Kubuntu
<the-erm> have you tried re-running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sini> theres an error line (EE) regarding aiglx, but theres no mention of aiglx anywhere in the xorg.conf and i'm pretty sure it'd work even with that notice
<the-erm> Lichte: I don't think it does.
<Lichte> the-erm: I didn't this so either
<Lichte> the-erm: I can't understand why I can't bittorrent now though
<sini> the-erm: thanks for your support that was dumb of me not to try
<the-erm> sini sorry I'm stumped with my own xorg problem atm.
<the-erm> Lichte: I'd check a few things ... like your router, can you access the net?  What torrent program are you using?
<sini> maybe it was panicing about refresh rates or dpms or something the xorg.conf file itself looked fine :-/
<sini> the-erm: maybe I can help? I've fought with xorg a lot. :-/
<Lichte> the-erm: I was bittorrenting just fine with this router
<Lichte> the-erm: I just plugged in this computer and it won't
<the-erm> sini I'm trying to set up 3 monitors on 2 video cards.   I can get either the ati card to work, or the nvidia card to work but not both.
<Lichte> I've tried ktorrent and deluge
<Lichte> oh well, thanks for your help
<the-erm> Lichte:  can you get on the net with it?
<sini> the-erm: I did that ages ago with a dual head matrox and a geforce using xinerama
<the-erm>  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50680/ # ati config  # http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50681/ #nvida config #
<the-erm> if you care to look.
<sini> will do one sec
<Evolution2> Lynoure: I tried that
<the-erm> Maybe I should change my nick to the project I'm currently promoting ...
<Lynoure> Evolution2: and what error did you get?
<sini> the-erm: Idunno, you might try using keywords 'rightof' instead of the absolute positions... but other than that I don't know
<sini> it /looks/ good (the nvidia file)
<the-erm> That's the problem ... it looks fine, but doesn't work :?
<sini> oh, you also might try adding busid's for all 3 cards
<sini> oh wait you do
<sini> shouldn't one of those nvidia's be like 2:3:1?
<sini> I know with my old matrox it was
<the-erm> Well the nvidia seems to work fine.
<the-erm> I'm on it right now, both the svideo, and monitor work.
<Evolution2> Lynoure: did you get the link?
<sini> I'm sorry I can't be of any more help. Multiple monitors are a pain. :-/
<the-erm> It's ok.
<the-erm> I really should have given up on it, I think I've been trying for over 16 hours to figure it out with different little tweaks.
<the-erm> I'm just not an expert with xorg.conf files.
<K`zan> installing vmware and it is asking me to say "ok" but nothing seems to work, suggestions please?
<K`zan> control-c,d,x does nothing, control-v pages through it.
<K`zan> pages through the agreement that is.
<K`zan> but nothing will trigger the <ok>
<K`zan> Clicking on it doesn't work either.
<K`zan> Great, 9 gazillion packages stacked up behind it to install and I can't even kill it :-(.
<K`zan> Killed the session, going to get to an actual console and restart it, if I can.
<K`zan> How does one get rid of this:
<K`zan> DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process
<K`zan> Killing off the hung vmware install seems to have made a mess :-(
<se7en__> hmmmm guess there is no autoresume for wget
<stdin> se7en__: wget -c
<stdin> K`zan: sudo fuser -vik /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<se7en__> stdin: i use -c but if my internet connection crashes for a couple of minutes it will not automaticly start again ... i leave the download running over night if i loose internet at 10pm it be stuck till next morning ...
<stdin> it should timeout and quit
<K`zan> stdin: That clears it and it goes right back to the vmware thing and I can't get past that, will try it again here in a few, thanks!
<stdin> K`zan: you have to goto the bottom and use the tab key to navigate to the "OK" and use enter to accept
<schiste> hi, is there command to see the ip to the servers I'm connected to ?
<Lynoure> schiste: yes, netstat  (shows then at the top edge)
<schiste> yep I did it
<Ahmuck> i have a visioneer onetouch 5800 usb scanner, how do i get it to work in kubuntu?
<Ahmuck> am i missing some programs?
<schiste> Lynoure but my problem is I don't directly see the ip :)
<schiste> only the local adress
<schiste> oh hold on
<schiste> my mystake ^_^
<Lynoure> schiste: you are already showing loads of initiave. :) I guess you found --numeric-hosts ?
<schiste> nope
<schiste> Trying that :)
<schiste> Exactly what I needed as I wanted to see the port it was using :)
<noaXess> has anybody the sam problem.. after a while.. when i open kde system guard, it opens.. but no processes will be listed..
<noaXess> then after fews seconds.. about 30-60.. all is fine
<juan> suspending my pc will log me out how can i stop this?
<r00ter> Hi All!
<jussi01> !hi | r00ter
<ubotu> r00ter: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<matr1x> I just installed kubuntu, the network thing is pretty nice (and the encryption support worked flawless)
<matr1x> but I find it strange there are a number of non-installable packages in the repository.  klibido, hellanzb
<name_> hi can someone help me
<r00ter> ?
<stdin> matr1x: helps if you mention what version of kubuntu you're using and post to pastebin (see link in the topic) what the errors are
<name_> i just installed kubuntu and then i installed all the security updates but now i can't use adept package manager anymore
<matr1x> fair enough, latest stable version of gutsy off of kubuntu.org
<matr1x> of course /etc/issue says ubuntu 7.10 \n \;
<stdin> see what "sudo apt-get install <package>" throws at you
<matr1x> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50686/
<elliott_> can anyone help a wine noob install warcraft 3?
<stdin> !games | elliott_
<ubotu> elliott_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<name_> i don't have the broken one
<name_> i just reinstalled everything without updating
<root_kk> jj
<matr1x> its peculiar because I have mythbuntu (based on 7.10 as well it seems) and those packages install fine
<matr1x> ill live either way
<matr1x> just seems odd
<name_> but i get SIGABRT in adept
<name_> when i try to "unlock the database"
<posingaspopular> r00ter: jsut go ahead and adk
<posingaspopular> well nto me, im leaving, but ifyou ask, you'll get help ;p
<matr1x> oh right, mythbuntu is 64 bit
<matr1x> shoulda mentionned that
<stdin> name_: try just doing "sudo fuser -vik /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a", then open adept
<K`zan> stdin: Thanks, that is the only thing I didn't try LOL!
<david_> hi there. ive made a modeline for my 1080 monitor it works but the picture starts "in" from the left of the monitor cutting off some from the right
<name_> stdin: is it common for this type of problem to happen in linux? like after updating, something breaks
<david_> is there a way i can shift it back using xorg?
<stdin> name_: not that common, but it's not unheard of ;)
<K`zan> Thanks very much for all the help stdin, very much appreciated!
<spook[]> Ugh.  Can anybody point me to a list of PCI-USB2 cards that work with ubuntu ?
<max_> hi all
<spook[]> hi max
<posingaspopular> spook[]: it should be on wiki.ubuntu.com somewhere
<posingaspopular> my internet browser is broken atm, but it should be easily searchable
<spook[]> posingaspopular: i did a couple searches there, and only managed to find pages that described how such a list should be maintained
<posingaspopular> 'pci-usb'?
<spook[]> Yeah; a PCI card that adds USB2 ports to my machine.
<matr1x> i would assume most work
<matr1x> its a matter of the chipset being supported of course, but i cant think why any wouldnt be
<jussi01> !hardware | spook[]: have you looked at
<ubotu> spook[]: have you looked at: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<spook[]> i found something else
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<onishidato> how can we resize desktop?
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, do you mean increase screen resolution?
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, to make the icons smaller
<onishidato> yeah
<onishidato> yep
<onishidato> make icon smaller
<onishidato> or maybe both
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, then when the resolution section appears, select the ones you desire
<onishidato> ok
<onishidato> thnks
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, np
<ActionParsnip> onishidato, did you google before asking?
<itch_> Hello guys. I`m trying to set up a fan speed control using lm-sensors/pwmconfig/fancontrol. But when I "sudo pwmconfig" I get this error: "hwmon1/device/pwm1_enable stuck to 1". My mobo is Abit KN9 (Nforce 4 chipset) and the fan is a 3-wire, connected to the system-fan connector on the mobo. Can somebody give a hint on what might be the problem?
<ActionParsnip> itch_, have you googled for the error?
<itch_> ActionParsnip : Yes. But i get no results.
<ActionParsnip> itch_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600468 look what i found
<ActionParsnip> itch_, might just help, not sure
<ActionParsnip> just google for pwm1_enable stuck to 1
<itch_> ActionParsnip : 10x. The odd thing is that i just search on ubutforums for the error :(
<ActionParsnip> itch_, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-612828.html
<ActionParsnip> itch_, http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2005/10/25/%23ubuntu.html
<faissal> hi there, can someone please tell me howcome i can send via bluetooth any file to my cellular phone, but i cannot send to the computer via bluetooth ?? it says connection refused
<ActionParsnip> itch_, its not something ive really played with as nvidia has cool n quiet which works with the kernel
<faissal> can someone please help me with bluetooth
<itch_> Hmm. And how do I enable the c`n`q ?
<ActionParsnip> faissal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40780
<ActionParsnip> itch_, if its enavbled in bios it already there
<faissal> yhx ActionParsnip
<faissal> thx
<itch_> ActionParsnip : do you have a 3 wire of a 4 wire CPU fan ?
<ActionParsnip> faissal, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34740
<ActionParsnip> faissal, that one seems better
<backupp> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<noaXess> !find whois
<ubotu> Found: whois, gwhois, jwhois, libnet-whois-raw-perl, libnet-whois-ripe-perl (and 2 others)
<level1> Hi, I added a page to the Ubuntu Community documentation.  Is this appropriate?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KDERamdisk?action=subscribe
<level1> oops, sorry
<level1> don't follow that link
<level1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KDERamdisk?action=show
<max_> hidden message
<ActionParsnip> level1, i'd go to kubuntu-devel
<max_> рашн
<ActionParsnip> max_, ?
<max_> it's a message on russian
<level1> max_: secret message?
<level1> ActionParsnip: doesn't seem to be very active...
<level1> ActionParsnip: kubuntu-devel, that is
<max_> i've just installed this gutsy kubuntu-ubuntu thing on notebook and was wondering if there russian keys support, sorry
<ActionParsnip> level1, looks cool man. might do it on my eee to reduce writes to the hdd
<max_> the /list says there are 80k users inline in the server
<max_> the /list says there are 80k users inline in the serveronline
<ActionParsnip> max_, did you select russian stuff when you installed?
<level1> ActionParsnip: EEE uses flash memory, which has a limited number of writes... this might increase the longevity of your laptop
<Jucato> level1: at this time, yeah kubuntu-devel is a bit asleep. someone will take notice of your post anyway.
<level1> ActionParsnip: please report your success
<bucatoamano> mm anyone knows how create a debian pack ? i need for this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843
<level1> Jucato: okay, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> level1, yeah thats a major downside to it (added to favourites)
<Jucato> !packaging | bucatoamano
<ubotu> bucatoamano: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Jucato> bucatoamano: you can probably ask for help in #ubuntu-motu as well
<bucatoamano> ok thanks
<OMFWTFITZMAX> help please anyone compiled already gcc 4,2,2 on kubuntu?
<Jucato> !info gcc gutsy
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-9ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Jucato> !info gcc hardy
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<OMFWTFITZMAX> oh
<Jucato> OMFWTFITZMAX: it's available only in Hardy (the next release in April)
<OMFWTFITZMAX> i didn't know that, i've copied the 40 mb version 4.2.2
<Ramchan> anyone knows how to find which version of ubuntu i m running ?
<Jucato> OMFWTFITZMAX: could you also please change your nick.
<Jucato> Ramchan: "lsb_release -a"
<OMFWTFITZMAX> to what nick?
<Ramchan> Jucato: thnx
<Jucato> anything that doesn't involve capital letters (considered shouting) or "wtf" (considered inappropriate)
<OMFWTFITZMAX> ok
<Jucato> better
<level1> funny that you would compile a compiler, but I guess theres no other way, unless you write it in assembly
<level1> but, it makes you wonder what version of gcc gcc is compile against
<max32167> i have a dissertation project which must be compiled with gcc 3.2 or higher
<Jucato> max32167: gutsy has GCC 4.1.2.. which is higher than 3.2. you don't specifically need 4.2.2 then
<max32167> when I run .sh file it doesn't find g++ compiler
<ActionParsnip> level1, afaik you write the compile the compiler in its own language with itself :)
<max32167> jucato how do i find g++ file?
<Jucato> !build-essential | max32167
<ubotu> max32167: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jucato> you need to install the package "build-essential"
<max32167> ok
<level1> goodnight
<max32167> when i was under linux xp there were 4 c++ compilers already
<faissal> i cannot send any files to my computer via bluetooth but i can send to the phone ?? any idea ?
<faissal> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<david_> i set my tv to 1920x1080 using a modeline but it doesnt fill the whole screen
<david_> anyone experienced this?
<max32167> hmm g++ 4.1 is about 30 mb and gcc 4.2.2 is about 200mb unpacked
<cef> the modeline probably has too much overscan
<max32167> does anyone knows any open source language translator? like microcosmos
<max32167> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<max32167> !ver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<max32167> @calc 123.229(4563*6.54)
<max32167> !calc 123.229(4563*6.54)
<RurouniJones> !info git
<ubotu> git: GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.20-11 (gutsy), package size 259 kB, installed size 992 kB
<stdin> !botabuse > max32167
<RurouniJones> hmm, installed the git package but hte git command isn't recognised
<stdin> git is in git-core "sudo apt-get install git-core"
<RurouniJones> and I can't find any git binary
<RurouniJones> many thanks, what the heck is the git package for then?
<stdin> not sure
<RurouniJones> heh, never mind, re-read the bots info more carefully
<RurouniJones> It doesn't actually say anything about checkout etc.
<RurouniJones> Still rather confusing
<doktoreas> anyone jas installed new kde4 package?
<doktoreas> from today
<llutz_> hi
<Rudd-O> hi there llutz_
<Boruta> i have mounted hdd ext3 with options rw,user,auto and still cant write to - what otions i shoud use to have automatically mounted rw exec drive?
<Rudd-O> damaged filesystem
<Rudd-O> do a dmesg check the output
<Rudd-O> then umount then fsck it
<Boruta> ok thx
<llutz> Boruta: use chown/chmod to set permissions, its a unix-fs
<Boruta> ill try
<llutz> Boruta: no need for special fstab-options like at vfat/ntfs etc.
<Boruta> well im very new to linux (one month) i try first to make my computer work smoothly - sorry if questions are stupid :D
<bucatoamano> mm amarok doesn't play mp3 now...bah before yes now no , then when i try to play a mp3 it ask me if i want install mp3 support i click on OK and nothing happend
<llutz> Boruta: there aren't stupid questions, just the answers are from time to time ;)
<se7en__> Boruta: there are no stupid questions only stupid to not ask them :)
<bucatoamano> and i would like know if someone wants test this application :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652843
<Boruta> its a bit hard on the begining but once u know how it works and always the same way - very surprising after windows experience
<doktoreas> anyone with latest kde4 snapshot?
<emilsedgh> doktoreas: KDE 4.0 Tagged, Kubuntu packages will come soon
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<doktoreas> i used this http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<doktoreas> that today upgraded to latest tagged
<Boruta> can u suggest me some complete linux manual ? i like books :D
<Ramchan> Linux:Complete Ref should do
<jussi01> Boruta: the official ubuntu book is great for ubuntu
<Boruta> kk thx
<ActionParsnip> Boruta, if you want core linux then get the LPI books
<ActionParsnip> Boruta, they show you the command and functionality comman to all distros
<kirk> hey
<kirk> anyone know of a program sorta like cool edit?
<kirk> for linux
<wpk> kirk: audacity
<kirk> ty
<Boruta> thx i have my notes about books - have a nice day
<Ramchan> do anyone know  how can i use "xargs" command ?
<Ramchan> some egs pls
<max32167> i write export  RML=/home/sokirko/RML but there is now variable $RML
<max32167> how to register a variable ?
<mot_> question guys, is anybody here good with dvd/video encoding?
<mot_> im trying to convert an AVI to a dvd-playable format, and i've been following this guide http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/AVI_to_DVD
<mot_> i have tried to re-encode it several times, and about halfway through the movie i get blips and pops and it basically becomes unwatchable...
<mot_> am i doing something wrong?
<ActionParsnip> mot_, let me see
<mot_> mkay
<ActionParsnip> mot_, you tried devede?
<ActionParsnip> mot_, http://mopedia.blogspot.com/2007/12/avi-to-dvd.html
<ActionParsnip> mot_, this seems cool too http://www.realtimeedit.com/blog/2007/10/07/avi-to-dvd-script-linux-ubuntu/
<yao_ziyuan> it's still not very easy to adapt kbunutu to a chinese computing environment
<yao_ziyuan> first, the default chinese font does not support all characters displayed
<arken0493> Hello. I was on yesterday trying to get help on my new Kubuntu PC. Everytime I use the restricted drivers for my GeForce 8500 GT, I can't see anything, when it's not on, I can see, but I can't run most of my applications.
<yao_ziyuan> second, installing a chinese input method requires manually googling for a command-line-intensive instruction
<yao_ziyuan> the best approach is to let the user select his desired desktop language upon kubuntu installation,
<yao_ziyuan> and if the language is chinese/japanese/korean,
<yao_ziyuan> the installation program automatically sets up the corresponding input methods and makes them immediately accessible as a tray icon
<yao_ziyuan> also, should automatically install wenquanyi chinese fonts
<waylandbill> I have dual head set up with separated displays. If I open a program in desktop 1, it runs in desktop 1 likewise for desktop two. How can I modify the firefox command line in the k menu to allow a window in each desktop?
<arken0493> Nobodies on that is helping at the moment.
<Lynoure> arken0493: Sorry, I don't use closed source drivers.
<neville_> What is the command for mounting mdf images again?
<jussi01> arken0493: do you still hear the login sound?
<arken0493> No. KDE completely crashes unless I boot it via terminal.
<sini> waylandbill: I can maybe help you if you expand your question to be a bit more clear.
<Lynoure> neville_: you might need to convert it to iso first with mdf2iso
<sini> waylandbill: is it treating your two displays as different sessions where you can't move apps between them, or are you wanting the viceversa?
<neville_> oh, that's right -_-v
<waylandbill> sini: right. I don't have xinerama enabled, so I can't move windows between
<neville_> sorry, i forgot about .iso ;;
<gidna> hi
<gidna> i've installaed gnash but it doesn't play this video http://chris.pirillo.com/2007/11/13/how-to-stream-video-online-for-free/
<waylandbill> sini: with that enabled, it's anyones guess which monitor an app starts on and sometimes I have one monitor off.
<waylandbill> sini: right now, if I start firefox on screen 2, it comes up in screen 2. Start it in screen 1, it comes up in screen 1.
<sini> waylandbill: what driver? nv? fglrx? open source?
<waylandbill> sini: nvidia
<Lynoure> neville_: when you have it as .iso, it's   mount -t iso9660 -o loop <Image_File> <Mount_Point>
<waylandbill> sini: the question really is how to get an menu item in the kmenu for firefox that will open a new window, not try to start a new instance
<sini> waylandbill: hrm... from what I know, unless you have something in the nv driver that's doing it, if you've got multiple monitors and xinerama off, they'll be completely isolated, and things shouldn't start accidentally on the opposite monitor. :-/
<neville_> Okay, thanks Lynoure
<waylandbill> sini: I'm saying I disabled xinerama for that reason.
<sini> oh, so the problem is isolated with firefox?
<sini> with/to
<waylandbill> sini: correct. If you try to start firefox from the menu, with one already running, it says it can't start another one.
<waylandbill> I really don't want another one, just another window.
<waylandbill> I have already tried the -a command line argument, with same result.
<sourcemaker> strg -n
<sini> waylandbill: maybe -new-window
<waylandbill> sini: okay. that got me closer. If I do that in a command line, it does open a new window.. but if I try in a konsole on the other desktop, it says I've already got one running. :-(
<sini> -no-remote looks promising
<waylandbill> sini: looking at that right now
<faissal> hi there, how can i make firefox open embedded video x-maplyer2 type ??
<sini> waylandbill: let me know if it works
<waylandbill> sini: nope. same result.
<sini> http://developer.mozilla.org/en/docs/Command_Line_Options#-no-remote  -- try running both sessions with the option then
<sini> because looking through the list its the one you want
<waylandbill> sini: when I specified no-remote and a second profile, it worked just fine
<waylandbill> didn't really want a second profile, but that's an acceptable way to do it for what I need.
<sini> Yeah, thats what I was thinking -- but I dont see why it should need two profiles. :-/
<waylandbill> thanks for the help
<faissal> hello. can someone please tell me how can i get kaffeine to open video in firefox ??
<sini> faissal: googling for you -- please look too because I probably wont look dilligently enough as im about to go to bed :D
<waylandbill> !info kaffeine-mozilla
<ubotu> kaffeine-mozilla: mozilla plugin that lanches kaffeine for supported media types. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3.1.dfsg-0.1 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 136 kB
<faissal> sini : thx
<faissal> sini : googling too
<sini> kaffeine-mozilla however isn't embedded, I've always used the mplayer plugin personally and here's a thread on your question: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=448139
<faissal> sini : thx, but i want kaffeine... no problem tho , ill keep looking
<rebugger> hi
<nick__> Hi everyone, I have a question about remote access.  I leave my computer on all the time and I want to be able to log into over the internet so I can run programs like passwordsafe. Can someone point me to a primer on the internet for this?  I have been searching the ubuntu message boards, but I can't seem to find what I'm looking for
<Briareos1> whats the most logical place to put programs into that did not come from a repository (e.g. freemind, ganttproject, ...)? /usr/local/-something? /opt?
<Lynoure> Briareos1: whole wars could be had over that question :)
<Lynoure> Briareos1: both of those are ok.
<Jucato> I'd opt for /opt. hahah :)
<Jucato> but yeah, either works. the most important part is access to it. in fact, you can even put it in a subdir in your home
<Briareos1> Lynoure :) can you suggest a page where i can find definitions of the different directories?
<Briareos1> Jucato yeah i use subdir of the home for apps that only i use
<Briareos1> jucato - but this time it's about a multiuser sys :)
<Jucato> Briareos1: you're best bet would probably /usr/local/ then... unless you're sure that /opt is included in the system $PATH or each user's $PATH
<spykedtomato> hey all - working with my usb harddrive... had it working, mounted, entry in fstab. Just rebooted my computer and now the drive is hdc1 and not hdb1 - how can i make it have the same dev id every time?
<Jucato> Briareos1: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/ and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<Briareos1> jucato when is it rather /usr/local/ and when /usr/local/share ?
<Briareos1> cheers for the links!
<Jucato> you don't install in /usr/local/share/... share/ directories are usually where programs install application data
<Jucato> for example, if you install in /usr/local (you use --prefix=/usr/local for example), binaries are put into /usr/local/bin, app data in /usr/local/share, configurations in /usr/local/etc, and so on
<Briareos1> jucato k then I'll do /usr/local/freemind and so forth. thanks to both of you for the help
<Jucato> er... hm...
<Jucato> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Jucato> Briareos1: you might want to read that too... I think there's some tips about using a different prefix for installs
<emilsedgh> Jucato: dream came true, 4.0 is tagged ;), Congratulations my KFriend ;)
<Briareos1> doesn't seem to make you happy :) well i am just wondering if it does make sense to keep the usual splitting of one app into many dirs (like bin etc and so forth) ...
<Jucato> emilsedgh: hehe congrats too :)
<Jucato> Briareos1: for the system, it does make sense :)
<Briareos1> jucato how?
<spykedtomato> working with my usb harddrive... had it working fine, mounted, entry in fstab. Just rebooted my computer and now the drive is hdc1 and not hdb1 like it was when I installed it - how can i make it have the same dev id every time?
<Briareos1> in the case when it's not a package it's hard to cleanly remove all files (is my assumption)
<Lynoure> Briareos1: for stuff that you installed manually, you could go for one location + links  for easier cleanup
<Jucato> well, unless you explicitly tell it to, the system looks for stuff in specific directories, like libraries in lib/ directories, so keeping the usual structure helps the system locate those parts
<Briareos1> e.g. i've now /usr/local/freemind-bin-max-0.9.0_Beta_15_icon_butterfly/ and a symlink /usr/local/freemind to that - and i place a symlink to the startscript as /usr/local/bin/freemind ...
<werner> spykedtomato: did you plugged in other devices either?
<spykedtomato> werner: yes, my ipod, which is now mounted where the harddrive used to be
<werner> spykedtomato: mhh ... i never had such problems, after editing my fstab ... have you every device in fstab fixed?
<spykedtomato> werner: yes
<werner> spykedtomato: mhhh ... maybe it depends on hald?
<Jucato> Briareos1: cleaning up what the program installed is a part of the job of the build system (automake, cmake, etc... whatever "make"). when you run "make uninstall", it will remove everything that it installed. provided the source package was done properly and you didn't delete the build directory (where you ran "make")
<Jucato> Briareos1: I think that's all explained in the link about compiling software
<MGalaxy> Hello, PLZ suggest me an expert DownloadManager with GUI, Multithread, TempFile settings, Schedule, SpeedControl,...    These r not good: KGet, w4x, wxdFast, multiget
<spykedtomato> werner: dunno - what's hald?
<Briareos1> jucato: i ain't compiling in that case - freemind is java so i just download a full zip file and run it from its directory
<Briareos1> jucato: the make options i understand on the other hand
<werner> spykedtomato: may this helps: "http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/HalFAQ"
<werner> spykedtomato: and this: "http://www.mythic-beasts.com/~mark/random/hal/"
<werner> spykedtomato: got it?
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<yao_ziyuan> SKIM should provide a Install New Input Method button
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan, what/who is SKIM
<ActionParsnip> !skim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about skim - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yao_ziyuan> SKIM is KDE's input method manager
<Jucato> !info skim | ActionParsnip
<ubotu> actionparsnip: skim: smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1238 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: K Menu > Utilities > Skim - Input method platform
<Jucato> KDE frontend for SCIM
<yao_ziyuan> there are two big problems i have encountered since trying Kubuntu
<yao_ziyuan> one is VMware-specific
<yao_ziyuan> in VMware, by default, Kubuntu uses a very big screen resolution
<ActionParsnip> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=osSO8bHdriQ
<beppe> try
<yao_ziyuan> much larger than my actual physical monitor resolution
<yao_ziyuan> the other problem is chinese locale support
<yao_ziyuan> that SKIM thing should run automatically after install
<yao_ziyuan> and it should provides an Install New Input Method button
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan, you could put a symbolic like in ~/.kde/Autostart
<yao_ziyuan> rather than letting me manually google for a tutorial of how to install an input method
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: i know
<yao_ziyuan> ActionParsnip: actually, if you run SKIM for once, it by default will set itself to autostart
<kanoppero> nj
<yao_ziyuan> does Kubuntu let the user select his locale during installation?
<ActionParsnip> yao_ziyuan, coolness :)
<yao_ziyuan> i remember it does, when selecting Time Zone
<yao_ziyuan> but that is Time Zone
<yao_ziyuan> it only affects your time display
<yao_ziyuan> to set your work language,
<yao_ziyuan> K Menu > System Settings > Personal > Regional & Language
<yao_ziyuan> but somehow the "Install New Language" feature in "Regional & Language" does not install a Chinese input method or start SKIM if you add Chinese as a New Language
<yao_ziyuan> it does install over a hundred MBs of junk
<yao_ziyuan> like OpenOffice.org help file in chinese
<yao_ziyuan> which is not something as essential as a Chinese input method
<subopt> My Meta key doesn't act like a Meta key in xterms since i installed Kubuntu. Is this most likely a KDE thing, or an X thing?
<MatthewB> need helpo
<MatthewB> someone who talk swedish?
<nosrednaekim> !sw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yao_ziyuan> let me ask another thing:
<MatthewB> me wireless doesn start on kubuntu
<MatthewB> my
<nosrednaekim> !swedish
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<yao_ziyuan> is there a cross-platform c/c++ ide for desktop rapid application development (RAD) that is as easy as Delphi/Borland C++ Builder? for Delphi, there is Lazarus; and what about for C++?
<nosrednaekim> yao_ziyuan: Kdevelop?
<yao_ziyuan> nosrednaekim: kdevelop does not run under windows
<nosrednaekim> though thats not too cross platform(will be soon)
<noaXess> if i need to configure my internal wired network interface over knetworkmanager with a manual ip-adress, what are the steps?
<noaXess> need i really configure it over system settings, network?
<noaXess> ore is there any other way?
<nosrednaekim> yao_ziyuan: yeah... it will soon though....maybe eclipse?
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: yeah... do it in system settings
<noaXess> if i configure my wired network device over system settings / network.. i can't use knetworkmanager
<yao_ziyuan> nosrednaekim: but is there a gtk/qt form designer for eclipse?
<noaXess> then the hint is there, manual configuration.. how to turn this back?
<nosrednaekim> yao_ziyuan: use qt-designer
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: back to what?
<biovore> qt-designer does.. and QT does integrate into MSVC
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: that i can rightclick on knetworkmanager and see there my wired and wireless network interface..
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: you can't do that now?
<soon> would you all stop sying 'soon' please - My IRC client pops up to alert me when my name is mentioned :-)
<nosrednaekim> change your nick...
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: no.. can't.. cause i have configured my wired network adapter over system settings / network, once..
<noaXess> hey soon... please change your nick.. don't use any common word..
<noaXess> please soon, change your nick soon..
 * soon kicks himself
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: after that.. no i can configure my wired device only over system settings, network
<noaXess> .. err.. now i can ...
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: oh, right. well, erase all of the lines refering to your wireless device in /etc/network/interfaces
<soon> I'll change my nick (soon) to something like 'kubuntu' or 'linux' or ...
<knulfine> !de
<knulfine> uhm
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<knulfine> thanks
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: aha... is this the only way?
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: the only way I know of (and i'm not garunteeing that it will work either)
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: i will try..
<nosrednaekim> after you are done, run "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart"
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: it wok
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: why dbus? networking will work.. /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nosrednaekim> cool
<nosrednaekim> noaXess: that resets the networkmanager as well
<noaXess> nosrednaekim: okay.. good to know :)
<Queen[Borg]> once more ....
<Queen[Borg]> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nick__> hello everyone, I have a networking question.  I want to log into my desktop remotely over the internet.  My computer is assigned an IP address through DHCP by the router (which I do not have control over).  Is is possible to give myself remote access when I am on another network (say on a wireless connection at the coffeeshop on the corner?)
<nick__> Assuming of course that I do know what the IP address is and have allowed uninvited access through the system preferences
<nosrednaekim> nick
<nosrednaekim> nick__: yes, via port forwarding.
<nick__> nosrednaekim: Ok, so I need to know the IP address where the main router is plugged in (which I do), but I don't controll the router, can I still forward ports?
<nosrednaekim> nick__: no.
<nosrednaekim> well, actually, you might be able to setty up a ssh tunnel, but I don't know how to do that.
<nick__> There's really only one program I want to use which is pwsafe (who's description claims to be a good solution to ssh access) Does anyone here know how I might set that up?
<ActionParsnip> nick__, http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/utils/pwsafe didnt google did you?
<ActionParsnip> nick__, sudo apt-get install pwsafe
<nick__> ActionParsnip: I have the program installed...the question is how to setup a ssh tunnel from another network for remote access when I dont't control the router and can't forward ports to my local machine
<ActionParsnip> nick__, if you cant port forward then it can never happen
<nick__> ActionParsnip: Yeah, that's what I was afraid of...
<ActionParsnip> nick__, the router will not compute the packets and discard them as a hack as the ssh porthas no rule to allow the data
<ActionParsnip> nick__, get it forwarded and you are smug as a bug in a rug
<nosrednaekim> not sure about that..... my dad has a tunnel to his work(and he does not control the routers there
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim, to his work pc or to his home pc?
<nosrednaekim> ActionParsnip: from his work pc to home
<nosrednaekim> but what he does is set up a tunnel to a remote web server from work, and the connect to that tunnel when he gets home,
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim, yes as his home router has the ssh port forwarded to his pc. The request comes in from WAN so it can come from anywhere
<nosrednaekim> not sure EXACTLY how it works..
<nosrednaekim> no... he does not tunnel directly home... he tunnels to a intermediate location.
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim, then he's using some web server thingy. It appears to not be pure ssh
<nosrednaekim> I don't know how he does it, i'm just saying its possible.
<ActionParsnip> nick__, why cant you port forward your router?
<ActionParsnip> nosrednaekim, true, anything is possible given time, money and resources ;)
<nosrednaekim> no... its not a web server function... I think I remember it having something to do with putty?
<nick__> ActionParsnip: I'm studing abroad and I live in a dorm so I plug into their hardline
<ActionParsnip> nick__, you could advise someone local to the router?
<nosrednaekim> all I'm saying is I know its possible.
<nick__> ActionParsnip: I might be able to ask if they would forward an unused port for me, but I'm still not real comfortable with the language so it would be difficult
<bmk789> is there a way to get kmail to use the proxy the rest of KDE is set to use?
<se7en> what does that pwsafe exactly do
<nick__> se7en: It saves all your passwords for you so you don't have to remember them all (or so you can make them non pronouncable and harder to crack)
<se7en> ic
<nick__> Another solution might be, does anyone know of a password storage program that can live on a USB stick that I could carry around with me?
<bmk789> nick__: check portable apps, theres something like KeyPass portable that does it
<nosrednaekim> text file ;)
<ActionParsnip> nick__, what about kwallet that ships with kubuntu?
<nick__> nosrednaekim: Yeah that's not a terrible idea, but I'd have to change them all if I ever lost it
<nick__> bmk789: Thanks, I'll look into that now
<ActionParsnip> nick__, tar -czf /home/user/.backup/kwallet.tar.gz .kde/share/apps/kwallet
<nick__> ActionParsnip: Do you think I could access that on a usb stick from a machine that was running a different OS
<ActionParsnip> nick__, not sure about crossplatform. I saw that pwsafe is which is why im guessing youuse it
<ghosTM55> anybody there? i got a problem , i can't run software-properties-kde , i can't find the best source server automatically
<dhq_> i cant access any website on any browser
<dhq_> but i can use chat and adept plus i can ping a website
<dhq_> fdoving: ^^
<anubisza> dhq_: what browser?
<dhq_> konqueror
<anubisza> have you tried another?
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, can you access wesites by ip address rather than name?
<roberto> hi all
<ghosTM55> roberto: hello there
<roberto> whats up
<dhq_> anubisza: well i have very little internet speed i cant download another browser
<ActionParsnip> http://64.233.169.99
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: well even ipp doesnt work
<ghosTM55>  i got a problem , i can't run software-properties-kde , i can't find the best source server automatically
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, try that (its google)
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: i get error message could not connect to host
<nick__> Thanks for the help everyone
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: so any ideas
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd restart
<ActionParsnip> will flush your dns cache
<roberto> u guys good at scripts
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: /etc/rc.d/init.d/nscd: command not found
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, i just google that one
<ActionParsnip> can you ping sites?
<roberto> ping <www..> ??
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, you ona laptop?
 * ActionParsnip thinks this is simple
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, go to file in konqueror. do you have work offline ticked :)
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: yes i am on a laptop
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, is it ticked?
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: where do i find that
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, under file from what i imagine
<dhq_> well there is no file there
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, i'm not on my pc at home im on winslows xp
<dhq_> there is only location
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: i cant even access any page to see what is wrong
<anubisza> i think it might be under: Settings->Configure Konq.->Cache->
<anubisza> is offline browsing mode enabled?
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, -> Settings -> Configure-Konqueror -> Cache
<ActionParsnip> anubisza, just found that
<anubisza> :)
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: anubisza thanks a ton :)
 * ActionParsnip thought it was that
<anubisza> yay
<dhq_> ActionParsnip: anubisza it worked
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, i use firefox which has offline shenannigans under file
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, rather than hidden away
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, when you were out and about your browser set itself offline
<ActionParsnip> dhq_, hence me suspecting a laptop
<sebastiano> hi, is it possible to have two users which "can use sudo"?
<sebastiano> s/which/who (I think) :)
<anubisza> ActionParsnip: im using a laptop too, that has never happened. is this a new feature after 7.04?
<ActionParsnip> anubisza, do you www with konqueror?
<ActionParsnip> sebastiano, they can but i wouldnt advise
<anubisza> yup, i do.
<ActionParsnip> anub, not sure then. I use firefox / dolphin
<ActionParsnip> konqueror is too quirky for me
<eagles051387> !sendmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sendmail - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sebastiano> ActionParsnip: yeah I know but in my case I think it's reasonable... I just need to add the other user to the admin group?
<eagles051387> can anyone tell me what other mail protocols that there r available
<basy> What can I use to capture avi video of all my jobs on desktop?
<eagles051387> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<eagles051387> basy: look at the 2nd link
<eagles051387> that should help ya out
<noaXess> !find libXm.so.3
<basy> thank you
<ubotu> Package/file libxm.so.3 does not exist in gutsy
<noaXess> !find libXm.so
<ubotu> Package/file libxm.so does not exist in gutsy
<se7en> sebastiano: all user in the admin group can sudo or you have to edit the /etc/soudoers file but be careful
<giuseppe> Hi, what I have to do to connect my pc kubuntu to another windows pc?
<eagles051387> se7en: in that file can one change it from sudo to su
<sebastiano> se7en: ok tnx
<noaXess> !find openmotif
<se7en> eagles051387: you could add a group
<ubotu> Package/file openmotif does not exist in gutsy
<eagles051387> se7en: with same permissions as sudo
<eagles051387> cuz i have a friend who refuses to touch kubuntu or any other of this distro for that matter cuz he hates the sudo command
<noaXess> does anybody know openmotif.. and if.. is there any deb package for it?
<se7en> i guess i have only one sudo here eagles051387
<eagles051387> se7en: can u change the command form using sudo to su
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387, if he's running apps as root he\s asking for trouble. Thats why Linux is so much more secure than windows
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387, especially apps accessing the www
<se7en> eagles051387: you would have to have a real root to do so
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387, once it configured you rarely use sudo
<basy> <eagles051387> There is no soft about capturing video from desktop on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications :(
<eagles051387> what im trying to say is can he modify the command so that su is exactly like sudo but instead of typign sudo he types su
<eagles051387> but with the same security of sudo
<eagles051387> basy: give me a min ill take a look
<ActionParsnip> !recordmydesktop | basy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<basy> <ActionParsnip> yes that is what i am looking for, thanks
<basy> :P
<mot_> damn
<eagles051387> basy: run sudo apt-get install recordmydesktop
<mot_> i just can't get this avi to dvd business to work well.
<ActionParsnip> bazy, stupid bot doesnt know it
<mot_> i mean, i have found several methods to convert AVI files to dvd format, and i've burned them
<mot_> and they look find on my computer's dvd player, but they skip like hell on my home dvd player (which is a quality system)
<mot_> any idea why a burnt dvd would play just fine on my laptop and skip/pop on my home theather system?
<eagles051387> any scratches
<mot_> nope
<mot_> same thing happened on 4 copies using 2 different methods. brand new discs
<ActionParsnip> mot_, try burning the disk slower
<mot_> how would they effect it?
<mot_> s/they/that*
<ActionParsnip> mot_, it affects how much laser the dye gets
<mot_> hmm
<ActionParsnip> mot_, makes the data "darker" you could say
<mot_> i'm tempted to hop over to my parents' dvd burner on their windows machine and burn it, just to see if it's possibly my burner
<mot_> can't hurt.
<eagles051387> mot_: whats the max speed the dvd can take
<ActionParsnip> mot_, indeed
<mot_> 16X
<eagles051387> whats the max of ur dvd player
<mot_> 11X
<mot_> =\
<eagles051387> i would try it slightly slower and if that doesnt work then its probably a problem with ur drive
<eagles051387> how olds the drive
<mot_> ~3yrs
<ActionParsnip> mot_, burn at like 4x and go for a shower / cig / beer / watch telly
<mot_> hang on, lemme try it on my parents' windows box with a diff. dvd burner.
<eagles051387> mot_: do u do alot of burning
<mot_> it could just be the drive itself.
<mot_> yea, i do, eagles051387
<eagles051387> mot_: u might need to get a cleaner for it then
<mot_> silly question for #kubuntu, anybody know of a free burner out there for 'doze?
<basy> <eagles051387> Thanks, there is another one with KDE forntend: krecordmydesktop ...
<eagles051387> mot_: cleaner for the lense
<mot_> eagles051387, software or physical?
<mot_> ahhh
<eagles051387> software
<mot_> ...
<mot_> i'll look into it
<eagles051387> mot_: i could be wrong
<neville> Deep Burner
<Ax-Ax> when i copy pictures from camera with digikam, no matter how i do, only half of the pictures are copied :(
<mot_> neville, ?
<Lynoure> Ax-Ax: exactly half?
<eagles051387> mot_: i found what im talking bout ill copy link here
<Ax-Ax> no
<eagles051387> mot_: http://www.verbatim.com.au/products.cfm?productID=41838
<VampireKing> how is the dafault mp3 player called? amorak ?
<neville> Amarok
<Ax-Ax> Lynoure: More or less
<ActionParsnip> VampireKing, type ama then press tab
<VampireKing> k ty
<ActionParsnip> !amarok | VampireKing
<ubotu> VampireKing: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.7 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Ax-Ax> Lynoure, it copied 247 of 500
<ActionParsnip> VampireKing, use tab LOTS
<VampireKing> k
<VampireKing> ill try to remember that
<ActionParsnip> VampireKing, it autocompletes app names as well as file names and usernames in IRC
<VampireKing> ActionParsnip: thats true, just testing
<eagles051387> j/w i have a tablet pc i just got that has winblows vista and i was wondeirng if i put gutsy x64 on here would everything work out of the box
<ActionParsnip> VampireKing, its cool man
<VampireKing> but how you write that message to which becomes red ?
<ActionParsnip> VampireKing, what do you mean. you may have different colours to me
<ActionParsnip> do you mean
 * se7en loves Tab and hates aps lock
 * ActionParsnip is testing
<Jucato> VampireKing: if someone mentions yoru nick in IRC, that line will be red to you
<ibilic> what is that command to rebuild all packages?
<VampireKing> o
<Jucato> (at least in the default setup of Konversation)
<VampireKing> ActionParsnip: does it work ?
<MatthewB> !swedish
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<ActionParsnip> VampireKing, I'm on HydraIRC on XP at work so its allgrey to me but in Konversation / XChat yes it would be red
<eagles051387> @)$%(&)@$&%
<Jucato> O.o
<VampireKing> k ty, it is good to know how it works
<ActionParsnip> VampireKing, the only other one you need is /me
<eagles051387> Jucato: i have winblows vista on my laptop if i were to put gutsy x64 whats support like for tablet pc stuff like swivel screen touch sreen etc
<ActionParsnip> VampireKing, type it at the start then a first person verb
<ActionParsnip> e.g /me is thinking
 * ActionParsnip is thinking
<Jucato> eagles051387: that I don't know... not very knowledgeable about tablet pc's...
 * VampireKing ActionParsnip yea
<Jucato> (although I'd love to have one)
<eagles051387> Jucato: i gots one and im hating windows
<eagles051387> Jucato: im worried that ill have lots of issues setting up its features
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387, what tablet do you have?
<eagles051387> hp pavillioon tx1000
<Jucato> eagles051387: I think a few *buntu users have been able to get *buntu to work nicely.. I think
<eagles051387> Jucato: kool if i do go ahead with it im going gutsy x64 i have it on this machine im on and it works like a charm
<eagles051387> and before i do i need to rebackup my data
<eagles051387> j/w what in kubuntu can i use to make high definition videos cuz my tablet is able with winblows movie maker to make hd 1440x1080 videos
<ActionParsnip> eagles051387, i'd start here http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&rlz=1G1_____ENUK248&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=ubuntu+hp+pavilion+tx1000&spell=1
<usamahashimi> Hello everyone!
<giuseppe> Hello to everyone... Yesterday I was abe to see a windows vista PC from my kubuntu PC using a LAN network... but today I'm not able to see a windows XP pc from my kubuntu pc using the same LAN network
<giuseppe> can u help me?
<eagles051387> giuseppe: u trying to share files with it
<usamahashimi> Can anyone guide me that which sound-server should I use? (which is the best one)
<eagles051387> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eagles051387> isnt alsa the default
<giuseppe> eagles051387: well I have shared folders, but I don't se neither windows pc
<eagles051387> from the windows pc or other way around
<usamahashimi> eagles051387: yes, but I heard that pulseaudio or Jack is more better?
<eagles051387> usamahashimi: jack is for audio creation
<eagles051387> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
 * ActionParsnip is outta here. Peace out y'all
<usamahashimi> !jack
<giuseppe> eagles051387: in my kubuntu pc I don't see windows pc
<eagles051387> giuseppe: hummmmm
<eagles051387> mot_: r u back
<giuseppe> eagles051387: strange right?
<ibilic> how do you rebuild all the packages?
<ibilic> there was a command for that
<eagles051387> giuseppe: does the windows machine have the winblows firewall enabled
<eagles051387> if it does u need to disable it
<giuseppe> eagles051387: I disabled it
<noaXess> !find vncviewer
<ubotu> Found: svncviewer, xtightvncviewer, xvncviewer
<eagles051387> giuseppe: is this windows machine on a home network or work
<giuseppe> Mshome
<eagles051387> giuseppe: is this a home network
<giuseppe> eagles051387: correct
<Lynoure> ibilic: And you do mean build, and not update or reconfigure? Most users never build Ubuntu packages yourself
<eagles051387> r u running wireless on both of these machines or wired
<giuseppe> eagles051387: u mean I have to rename name of network?
<eagles051387> giuseppe: make sure both machines have same subnet
<giuseppe> how can I check on kubuntu?
<eagles051387> it could be u r on 2 different subnets.
<giuseppe> eagles051387: yeah... probably
<ibilic> Lynoure: my computer is all messed up, I can't update the packages, so I remember someone once told me a command here that rebuilds/reconfigures/fixes stuff it took a long time, it was asking me a lot of questions about what fonts I want to use, the keyboard layout etc...
<eagles051387> giuseppe: try that and see if that helps
<eagles051387> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<Arwen> ibilic, dpkg-reconfigure. But you have to tell it what needs to be reconfigured.
<ibilic> all?
<Arwen> *shrug*
<ibilic> well... how do I know what's wrong?
<Lynoure> ibilic: that's dpkg-reconfigure -all
<ibilic> thanks
<Lynoure> ibilic: oops
<Lynoure> ibilic: --all
<giuseppe> eagles051387: well subnet is the same
<rothchild> !adept-crash-fix | ibilic
<ubotu> ibilic: If Adept crashed on you and you're left with a locked database, try typing this in a terminal (such as Konsole):  "sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<theveryend> hfjfkgljkfrkfi
<giuseppe> eagles051387: any help? subnet mask is the same 255.255.0.0
<theveryend> ..............
<eagles051387> giuseppe: do u have a firewall on ur linux box
<giuseppe> well, I don't know... how can I check?
<giuseppe> eagles051387: well, I don't know... how can I check?
<Arwen> eagles051387, it's called iptables. We all do.
<eagles051387> eagles051387: oh
<XxValetexX> hello all =D
<eagles051387> Arwen: oh then i just learned something new
<XxValetexX> can anybody help me out a bit :}
<eagles051387> Arwen: how does one check em
<eagles051387> !ask | XxValetexX
<ubotu> XxValetexX: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Arwen> eagles051387, 'iptables -L'. It's set to enable everything by default.
<eagles051387> Arwen: how come he cant see his windows machine or files. does he need samba
<Arwen> dunno, he might. I think the client is installed by default though.
<giuseppe> eagles051387: well after iptables -L this the answer
<giuseppe> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<giuseppe> target     prot opt source               destination
<giuseppe> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<giuseppe> target     prot opt source               destination
<giuseppe> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<giuseppe> target     prot opt source               destination
<eagles051387> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<eagles051387> Arwen: any ideas
<rothchild> I found samba a PITA to get going even between to *buntu boxes, You need to make sure that the user and group from both machines has access rights
<eagles051387> rothchild: u dont need samba between 2 linux boxes thats between linux and windows u need nfs between 2 linux boxes
<eagles051387> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Ax-Ax> Lynoure, I found it :)    I had a time-stamp-thingy that didn't add seconds.. and when i take more than one picture a minute, it doesn't work
<rothchild> yeah I found that to be even more fiddly
<rothchild> buntu offers smb as the default sharing option
<giuseppe> eagles051387: so... nothing...
<eagles051387> giuseppe: i have never used iptables before
<eagles051387> giuseppe: u linking these 2 machines via a router
<giuseppe> eagles051387: well, I can say I have not any activated firewall in linux
<giuseppe> the connection is direct using a LAN calbe
<giuseppe> cable
<eagles051387> giuseppe: ok
<eagles051387> so no router in between the 2
<giuseppe> eagles051387: correct, no router
<eagles051387> thats strange
<eagles051387> do u have any firewall program other than the windows one on ur windows machine
<giuseppe> u mean an antivirus program?
<eagles051387> no
<eagles051387> firewall firewall
<giuseppe> eagles051387: let me check
<eagles051387> giuseppe: if u do get rid of it or disable it
<eagles051387> and it should work then
<giuseppe> eagles051387:
<giuseppe> ok, I check and et u know
<eagles051387> giuseppe: ill brb
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :-)
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: howdy
<BluesKaj> hey eagles051387 , how's things ?
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: couldnt be better got a new tablet pc got wow to work on my desktop
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: running it with wine on gutsy x64
<eagles051387> mot_: http://www.verbatim.com.au/products.cfm?productID=41838
<BluesKaj> aha, congrats ! wow, with which card om the tab-pc
<BluesKaj> gutsy 64bit here as well
<eagles051387> nvidia geforce go 6150
<BluesKaj> right , i guess nvidia fills the linuxbill nowadays
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: in desktop i have a 6600gt
<giuseppe> eagles051387: ehi... you were right
<giuseppe> eagles051387: thanks a lot
<eagles051387> giuseppe: thats what we r all here for to help each other out
<eagles051387> giuseppe: either disable it for good or find out which port u wanna use for file sharing and somehow allow that port to be open for access
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: what is tablet pc support like in gutsy
<giuseppe> eagles051387: now you can help me to see my linux pc from windows pc?
<giuseppe> eagles051387: I installed samba just yesterday
<eagles051387> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eagles051387> giuseppe: try the first link
<giuseppe> eagles051387: ok I'l readd it, thanks
<basy> som pages never stop downloading on Konqueror and Firefox too, when i turn off javascript everithing is OK, what is wrong with javasctipt, how to fix?
<eagles051387> !javascript
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about javascript - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eagles051387> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<eagles051387> basy: could be that there is something in the code that creates an infinite loop
<eagles051387> basy: what site u trying to go to
<basy> eagles051387: www.ubuntu.com
<basy> i can see only half of page
<eagles051387> basy: for me it loads fine make sure u have the jre installed
<BluesKaj> basy, I've seen the same thing .The poorly designed constant changing media sites are like that , where you have animations etc
<unix_infidel> can anyone tell me why thunderbird isnt automatically throwing sent messages into the sent folder?
<BluesKaj> basy, it's not the browser's fault , when most sites are written to accomodate IE
<basy> <BluesKaj>: but i have problem with www.ubuntu.com, and i belive it is not for IE...
<basy> are there any javascript libs or packages
<basy> javascript has nothing to do with java, am I right?
<emilsedgh> right
<BluesKaj> yes I see that basy..try this : sudo update-alternatives --config java , and then choose :/usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java ,if you have it
<basy> <BluesKaj> i have sun-java6-jre installed and no problems with java
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> so be it
<basy> i got: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<noaXess> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<eagles051387> !airsnort
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about airsnort - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noaXess> !su
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<BluesKaj> basy, that's fine , it's the latest java ...as far as java script is concerned , I dunno much
<eagles051387> i only know basic java and im guessing there is something in the code thats causing the infinite loop of some sort or a bug with what ever browser u use
<eagles051387> basy: have u tried it in opera
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: whats ur take on gutsy tablet pc support
<yao_ziyua1> if KU can put an icon on the Desktop, "Watch Free TV programs and movies"
<yao_ziyua1> a p2p internet video player
<BluesKaj> basy, a hint ... if you're using konq browser , the javascript in configure "open new windows" should be set to 'allow' instead of 'smart'
<yao_ziyua1> i think the world will make a beaten path to Kbuntu's door
<BluesKaj> eagles051387, sorry , i have no idea :-P
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: i would like ot  put the 64bit of kubuntu on here but im worried alot of my tablet features wont work
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: whats ur take on 8.04
<BluesKaj> eagles051387, tablet pc's are specialized devices , I think i'd do some research before trying 64bit
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: if gutsy works on normal desktop what would cause it not to work on laptop
<BluesKaj> eagles051387, all I can say is i hope 8.04 does more than Gutsy ...not real impressed with 7.10 so far
<yao_ziyua1> KU is certainly a great distro
<yao_ziyua1> only if it can support east asian language displaying and inputing in a more idiot-proof way
<sigma_123> indeed it is
<eagles051387> BluesKaj: what u not impressed about
<yao_ziyua1> i'm a KDE guy, not a GNOME guy
<BluesKaj> not much diff from feisty , don't see any advantages for kubuntu, maybe for gnome-ubuntu there are some
<sigma_123> gutsy didnt rely change much. an puting d3phin in just took it one step backwards
<yao_ziyua1> GNOME is plastic, earthy
<yao_ziyua1> KDE is glassy, crystal, shiny and liquid
<Lynoure> yao_ziyua1: those are just looks, easily changed.
<eagles051387> yao_ziyua1: gnome isnt as developed as kde is
<BluesKaj> sigma_123, agreed , dolphin ain't my cuppa tea either , using konq as afile manager
<yao_ziyua1> Lynoure: first impression is very important
<sigma_123> gnome is ok when u are using a server. i wouldnt use it on a everyday workstation
<eagles051387> sigma_123: i wouldnt even use gnome on a server either lol
<yao_ziyua1> KDE's animated effects are also attractive
<sigma_123> yeah i use konq as well. but the dolphin in kde4 is much beta. it just needed time
<eagles051387> konquerer suxs in my opinion
<yao_ziyua1> no browser can beat firefox
<yao_ziyua1> firefox is the standard now
<NickPresta> yao_ziyua1, eagles051387 in your opinion
<sigma_123> well servers usualy dont use a gui. just text mode because usually servers dnt hav monitors attached
<yao_ziyua1> like,
<eagles051387> sigma_123: true but how much would they degrade from performance. i have 1gb of ram in a semi server environment
<yao_ziyua1> google's official toolbar supports ie, firefox, mac
<sigma_123> firefox is ok in gnome but rather useless on kde. if they make a qt version it wil b good
<yao_ziyua1> but not konquerer
<eagles051387> kubuntu is such light weight i dont think it would degread performance in server environment that much
<NickPresta> yao_ziyua1, Google does not make the standard and it's decision to support Firefox is based purely on demographics
<sigma_123> konq isnt all that bad as a web browser. ive learnt 2use it
<yao_ziyua1> demographics? then it should just support ie
<Lynoure> eagles051387: what would be the point of having KDE on a server?
<NickPresta> yao_ziyua1, it does :) This is off-topic anyways. (http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/toolbar/FT3/intl/en/index.html)
<sigma_123> it wouldnt degrade performance bt as i say servers usually never have monitors so it would be pointless 2have a gui
<eagles051387> Lynoure: only advantage is for someone like who doesnt know alot of commands
<camilla> Hello I'm trying to get my fav. VLC to work. It studders and droppes files when showing AVI files. When it workes the subtitles are enormus :-) . I've googled and it seemes to be a common problem and i've not seen any solutions. Then I tried Kaffein there the pic. is good but the subtitles does't show. Any ideas?
<yao_ziyua1> google toolbar is available for ie and firefox
<Lynoure> eagles051387: I'd rather then recommend them to learn more before starting offering services :)
<yao_ziyua1> not macos's native browser
<yao_ziyua1> it's google's policy to support an open source browser
<NickPresta> !ot | yao_ziyua1
<ubotu> yao_ziyua1: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yao_ziyua1> and the most popular among all open source candidates
<yao_ziyua1> ok
<eagles051387> Lynoure: lol. im thinking of starting offering services in malta by partnering up with a big company that sells hardwear for machines and basically build oem systems
<sigma_123> its always good 2know whats happening under the gui. esp 2diagnose problems
<BluesKaj> yao_ziyua1, I understand your opinion about FF as the 'std' browser , it works very well, but good ol' konq makes me feel safer on some sites. Perhaps I'm misinformed about konq's security, I'm not sure , but I wish i could run it on window$
<sigma_123> im with u on that one. konq blocks alot of dodgy code
<sigma_123> but then again linux is immune 2alot of viruses.
<BluesKaj> sigma_123, granted, FF is faster than konq on my setup in most cases, that can be frustrating sometimes
<sigma_123> yeah thats true as well. but i gues in time that will change
<BluesKaj> and I worked hard to get konq all setup to work with media heavy sites , so i'm reluctant to abondon it :)
<NickPresta> BluesKaj, what do you mean Firefox is "faster"?
<BluesKaj> loads pages faster , NickPresta
<NickPresta> Firefox does progressive rendering. Konqueror waits until the page has loaded before it shows it to you. :)
<sigma_123> oh i dont use media heavy sites. thats y i dont have the same speed problem as u
<sigma_123> NickPresta: ah so thats y it takes longer!
<BluesKaj> <--- into music and audio ...their sites are "loaded"
<BluesKaj> intersting , www.linuxtv.org was timing out for me yesterday , today it's fine ...strange :P
<BluesKaj> is there a character map for kde ?
<krawek> BluesKaj: kcharselect
<BluesKaj> thx  krawek
 * ScorpKing waves..
<BluesKaj> hey ScorpKing
<ScorpKing> hm.. no problems today?
<BluesKaj> well, not at the moment
<BluesKaj> wait for a few mins :)
 * ScorpKing waits..
 * BluesKaj eats lunch 
<shadowh511> hello
<werner> hi
<rothchild> hi shadowh511
<nosrednaekim> too late....
<werner> oh well
<camilla> Hello I'm trying to get my fav. VLC to work. It studders and droppes files when showing AVI files. When it workes the subtitles are enormus :-) . I've googled and it seemes to be a common problem and i've not seen any solutions. Then I tried Kaffein there the pic. is good but the subtitles does't show. Any ideas?
<nosrednaekim> camilla: try #vlc?
<BluesKaj> camilla, what resolution do have set in system settings/monitor&display
<nosrednaekim> hmm NM doesn't seem to be a channel
<BluesKaj> ?
<werner> mh
<BluesKaj> heh, ppl come in, ask a question , then walk away from the pc , then come back and ask it again an hr later  :(
<neville> -_-v
<ubuntu> does some one know why knetworkmanager wont connect to a hidden ssid
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: no... but does it have encryption as well?
<ubuntu> no it doest
<llutz> security by obscurity :)
<ubuntu> i have read the wcid should be a good network manager but i need to delete knetwork manager then
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: then do "sudo iwconfig <your wireless device> ESSID <the ESSID>" and then run "sudo dhclient <your wireless device>"
<werner> mh ... i need help with su and sudo ... therefor i have different (root) passwords ... is this ubunto-specific? how can i solve this easy?
<basy> Are there any packages for javascript in Konqueror and Firefox?
<bascule> no js 'just works'
<basy> :(
<bascule> werner: there is no root passwd so su wont work, sudo su is how it's done, but not recommended
<basy> and when works not propierly?
<bascule> basy: cause the page is broken
<werner> bascule: i donT understand .. ?
<bascule> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<basy> OK
<saeed> hello
<saeed> I have a weird thing hppening
<saeed> when i right click in konqueror, I can't create a new folder
<nosrednaekim> what is it?
<werner> bascule: thx! :)
<saeed> all i can create is a link to device
<saeed> anyone can help?
<ubuntu> ubotu why do i see red text thats not ment for me?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu: because it has the word "ubuntu" in it
<ubuntu> okay
<ScorpKing> saeed: press F8 and then type cd .. then run ls -l and see what the permissions is
<bascule> saeed: because you don't have write access to the directorey you asre trying to create files in
<bascule> !permissions
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<saeed> i SEE
<saeed> even under root account, I can't create new folders
<saeed> but when I drop down to CLI
<saeed> I can mkdir
<saeed> easily
<saeed> what's going on?
<nosrednaekim> kdesudo konqueror?
<bascule> gotta be
<nosrednaekim> or konqueror from within su..
<nosrednaekim> (which I don't think works)
<saeed> yep
<saeed> I start konqueror as root user
<saeed> then right click
<slow-motion> hi
<saeed> and I still can't create folders
<bascule> does vlc have contrast/brightness settings? I can't seem to find them
<saeed> anybody has any ideas?
<jimmy51> Hello, I tried to install the non-free ATI Radeon driver for my 9800 Pro, but there was an error installing the package and now my linux boot has no video after GRUB.... I have access to the files by booting to XP but I don't know how to restore it... any suggestions?
<saeed> bascule: I can EASILY create folders in the CLI mode
<hdevalence> any idea on how long it'll be until flash is fixed
<saeed> but not under konqueror
<werner> saeed: xterm, mkdir whatever ..
<bascule> saeed: what are the circumstances? I just kdesudo konqueror and created a dir in / of right click, is it an external drive?
<camilla2> Hello I'm trying to get my fav. VLC to work. It studders and droppes files when showing AVI files. When it workes the subtitles are enormus :-) . I've googled and it seemes to be a common problem and i've not seen any solutions. Then I tried Kaffein there the pic. is good but the subtitles does't show. Any ideas? I run IRC in Kopete and it crashed, so I'm posting my q again
<saeed> nope, it's the main hard drive
<nosrednaekim> hdevalence: I think there is an experimental fix in hardy
<werner> dont work as root in kde  ... mh
<hdevalence> gah. proprietary formats suck.
<werner> camilla2: has you thied it in #debian oder something?
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51: boot recovery mode and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<camilla2> Why should I try Debian? I's there any conn between debian and VLC
<jimmy51> crap, my IRC client froze.  did anyone reply to my question from a few minutes ago?
<camilla2> I run VLC in Kubutu 7.04
<bascule> jimmy51: hi again, I found some stuff out last night about the RAID, the dmraid util may have sorted that issue for you, still dunno if you can install on it though
<jimmy51> bascule:  wow
<nosrednaekim> [12:34] <nosrednaekim> jimmy51: boot recovery mode and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<werner> camilla2: sorry, i thought, maybe in this channel somebody is able to help you with vlc ...
<werner> jimmy51: <nosrednaekim> jimmy51: boot recovery mode and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<werner> nosrednaekim: :)
<bascule> jimmy51: yeah it was by chance a guy came here after you and posted a link to an indian wiki (in English) for some help
<nosrednaekim> jimmy51: and select the "ati" driver... anything you don't understand, leave blank or as default
<camilla2> Ok I give it a try! Any  ideas about Kaffein and subtitles?
<bascule> camilla2: that is strange cause all my avi play fine in vlc (except I want to adjust brightness/contrast)
<jimmy51> bascule:  thanks for looking into that!  i was reading about the fact that the linux software raid is better than the fake raid on my controller, so i was wondering if i can just software "raid 1" two partitions on the two drives...
<jimmy51> nosrednaikim:  thanks, i'll print that out and boot to kubuntu recovery
<bascule> jimmy51: easy, mdadm, and linux software raid is awesome
<camilla2> Yes I know VLC usually runns like a clock
<jimmy51> bascule:  ok, that sounds like the way to go.  i'll have to research that.  i've currently got one driver set up with 32GB WXP NTFS, else ext3 for Kubuntu with a little swap partition at the end
<jimmy51> i'll make a partition on the second driver and mirror it to the ext3 kubuntu one
<BluesKaj> camilla2, what resolution do have set in system settings/monitor&display
<bascule> jimmy51: should be easy enough, I have only done linear(concatenate) but the syntax in mdadm.conf is easy
<jimmy51> bascule:  thanks!
<mikey_> anybody try mandiva
<jimmy51> all:  by the way, this has been the most friendly linux chat experience i've ever had...  the last few times i've tried to dive into linux, i've got my head bit off for asking stupid questions
<bascule> well we are a tolerate bunch in here :)
<BluesKaj> jimmy51, there are no stupid questions , jus t stupid answers :)
<werner> jimmy51: :) nice
<bascule> and none of your stuff is stupid, all quite interesting and backed up with your own tests/experiments
<werner> veeery good
<jimmy51> hehe.  i was corporate IT support for a while... it's nice when a user did their homework before coming to complain
<jimmy51> seeya guys
<BluesKaj> yeah jimmy51 , we have a very few here who just hangout to show off their "linux chops", but don't really help anyone, but not many :)
<mikey_> mikey was asking
<BluesKaj> mikey_, go to #mandriva and ask
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu
<makers_mark> is anyone running wine?
<bascule> I've has some success
<BluesKaj> I run wine with some apps
<BluesKaj> makers_mark, what app do you want to run under wine ?
<makers_mark> i'm curious about Steam *source and non-source* and Fruity Loops.
<makers_mark> i asked on the wine channel but no one's answering.
 * BluesKaj backs off ... no clue what that is :)
<makers_mark> :(
<bascule> makers_mark: have to be patient in #winehq, but they are good
<werner> makers_mark: do you (want to) play cs under linux?
<bascule> !steam
<ubotu> Steam can be found at: http://www.steampowered.com/
<makers_mark> werner i wand to be able to play all of my steam games under wine with no issue.
<makers_mark> werner and i also want to run Fruity Loops (music app) with now issues.
<bascule> dunno if that helps, but fruity-loops is not one I know of, I know the app but not running it in wine
<werner> makers_mark: mh, there exists another software for using winapps under linux ... but i have forgotten the name ... sry
<makers_mark> SourceOS
<makers_mark> i know,but it's still in alpha.
<bascule> makers_mark: the 'no issues' may be a large and unrealistic expectation by the way ;)
<werner> makers_mark: maybe channel #css can help you?!?
<makers_mark> i just got tired of windows...
<makers_mark> i'll try that,thanks.
<werner> makers_mark: i can imagine .. ;-)
<werner> makers_mark: good luck !
<makers_mark> thanks
<makers_mark> *thumbs up*
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: there are programs like fruity loops for linux
<bascule> lmms
<makers_mark> ScorpKing like what?
<bascule> !info lmms
<rothchild> makers_mark: check out hydrogen
<ubotu> lmms: Linux Multimedia Studio. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 2525 kB, installed size 6436 kB
<werner> rothchild: i thing that was the software ... could that be?
<ScorpKing> yeah.. read there ^
<rothchild> fruity loops should work under wine, reaper also works well check out wineASIO to get it working well low latency
<makers_mark> i don't think it's EXACTLY like fl,i'll check it out.
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: if it's EXACTLY like fl some ppl will get sued
<rothchild> makers_mark: no not exactly, to get the most out of a linux music system you'll need to get your head around using lots of 'bits' and liking them all up together with JACK
<camilla2> 1280X1024@75hz
<rothchild> I think FL will work under wine, you may also be able to use it with wineASIO
<makers_mark> i'm only talking about functionality here.i'm doing serious music production and fl is the only app i use in windows.
<camilla2> BluesKaj
<makers_mark> and the wine guys finally replied and apparently Steam works fine.
<ScorpKing> anyone know how to read .lit files in linux?
<bascule> what are they
<werner> ScorpKing: what are lit-files ... ? can you explain that in a hsort way?
<ScorpKing> .lit files are books. it's common on MS
<werner> really? what apps?
<BluesKaj> camilla2, advance subtitles , ctrl+alt+right , delay ctrl+alt+left (arrow keys)
<Lynoure> DRMed books...
<werner> oh...
 * ScorpKing nods..
<bascule> !info clit
<ubotu> Package clit does not exist in gutsy
<rothchild> makers_mark: I use Cakewalk Sonar for everything and keep an XP machine just for music, I'm still working on migrating myself to be able to do what I want music wise with linux
<atomicpotato> wait, are they PDF style books? IIRC, PDF DRM was broken a long time ago.
<Lynoure> Microsoft Reader seems to be listed as the only reading software for them.
<atomicpotato> (the US even arrested some Russian tourist because of it)
<bascule> ScorpKing: well thats what you need appaerently 'clit' :)
<camilla2> Is'nt that to delay/speed up the subtitles?
<ScorpKing> bascule: ah thanks. will check it out. :D
<werner> all: i read, that lit-files can be opened with any texteditor ...(??)
<atomicpotato> or not
<bascule> ScorpKing: http://senthilkumaran.wordpress.com/2006/11/16/reading-lit-files-in-gnulinux/
<ScorpKing> ty :)
<werner> +lol+
<werner> !lit
<makers_mark> rothchild do you think it's best to keep windows for a while?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<werner> i'm a noob *g*
<atomicpotato> gah, the r300 driver's xv support is BROKEN
<rothchild> makers_mark:  if you can't do without FL and can't get it running under wine then yes but I think L works I'm sure I saw it listed in the Appdb at WINE
<werner> (*g* http://filext.com )
<Lynoure> werner: there are two kinds of .lit, latter being Haskell, and yes openable with any text editor, but not what ScorpKing meant :)
<werner> Lynoure: ah, that explains it , thank you
<camilla2> BluesKaj The subtitles dont show at all!
 * werner just noobing around here *g*
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: i think lmms is as close as you'll get to fl for now. not sure how hyrdogen compares
<rothchild> makers_mark: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=178
<bascule> ScorpKing: hydrogen is just a drum-machine afaik
<ScorpKing> oh
<makers_mark> yeah,i just found it myself.doesn't seem too bad.
<rothchild> no harm giving it a try just don't blast your xp machine just yet ;-)
<rothchild> makers_mark: what soundcard are you using?
<bascule> makers_mark: your one of those people in a difficult situation, arguably the biggest for linux adoption, lots of intellextual investment in an app that doesn't run on linux, good luck
<BluesKaj> camilla2,you can set them under view in kaffeine
<makers_mark> rothschild  i have an intel hd soundcard in my mbp
<BluesKaj> BBL ...stuff to to
<makers_mark> bascule i'm going to test everything out on my pc (running ubuntu) and i'll see what happens there.
<rothchild> intel should run ok, is that what you use with with FL?
<camilla2> blueskaj:I'll check
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: once you've installed lmms open /usr/share/lmms/projects/demos/loop_collection.mmp and a few other samples to see what it can do.
<camilla2> blueskaj: the subtitles are detected, but they are not shown.
<makers_mark> ScorpKing i'm going to run fl first and see how it works.
<ScorpKing> righto..
<jussi01> makers_mark: is you sound card working correctly?
<camilla2> blueskaj: I have the videofile in avi and the subtitle in srt
<dhq_> how do i get mp3 support and broadcom drivers
<dhq_> !ristricted
<makers_mark> jussi01 yes,why?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ristricted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jussi01> !mp3 | dhq_
<ubotu> dhq_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jussi01> !broadcom | dhq_
<ubotu> dhq_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<jussi01> makers_mark: there was a bug with intel hda a while back
<rothchild> makers_mark: you may want this for later: http://www.joebutton.co.uk/fst/
<makers_mark> thanks
<jussi01> makers_mark: you may also want to check out !ubuntustudio
<jussi01> !ubuntustudio > makers_mark
<makers_mark> jussi01 thanks,right now i'm trying to install fl.
<jussi01> :)
<|Dreams|> can someone tell me how i woul dmake a link to a folder that will be on my taskbar where show desktop and the k menu button is
<Arwen> is it possible to use a framebuffer resolution other those provided by the BIOS?
<Arwen> e.g., my BIOS only supports up to 1280x1024x32, but my display is 1440x900
<bascule> |Dreams|: right click -> add to panel quick launch browser , will ask the path, put it in, done
<pparker> hi here
<werner> 915resolution for intel915?
<pparker> i can't get amarok 1.4.8 installed on gutsy
<Arwen> what's wrong?
<Arwen> pparker, ^^
<werner> (spidey? :)
<pparker> no only peter parker :)
<bascule> |Dreams|: actually add a quick file browser, not quick launch, sorry
<werner> *gg*
<|Dreams|> i was just trying that there lol thanks anyways
<bascule> :)
<|Dreams|> ah i just edited the konqeuer button and chnaged the work path
<|Dreams|> problem sovled woo hooo
<pparker> Impossible de récupérer http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/amarok-xine_1.4.8-0ubuntu1~gutsy1_i386.deb  Taille incohérente
<bascule> Arwen: wide-screen res is not possible in framebuffer consoles
<Arwen> argh
<zafer> grijzewolf
<Arwen> can't it be implemented the same way it is with X?
<bascule> i don't think so, it would be a kernel level hack
<Arwen> hmm
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  I've been trying to make my computer move the data from my Xbox 360 to a router in another room.  I have read many tutorials but none of them seem to help.  I have tried using this tutorial, http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/Connecting_to_XBox_Live_through_a_linux_computer_connected_to_a_wireless_LAN, but I've read that to the last letter and it still won't work.  Any ideas?
<Ertain> I don't know if I have to set up a DNS on my computer and feed the Xbox 360 the information from my computer.
<zafer> schoonmaker
<rothchild> pparker have you tried grabbing the .deb straight from packages.ubuntu.com ?
<bascule> arwen: console res is apssed to the kernel so kernel needs to support widesreen, it doesn't as yet
<pparker> yes but i got an eroor too
<rothchild> pparker you'll need to close adept etc before trying to install it?
<bascule> appsed/passed
<werner> Ertain: what does xbox use for connection ?
<zafer> jilet zafer 07 hot[,,.com
<Ertain> werner: I use a crossover cable connected to my ethernet card.
<uasc> hi guys,
<uasc>  hi guys, i have unbuntu 7.10 and want to try kde4, i followed these instructions: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php but i don't see a "KDE 4" in my desktop choices in the login screen of ubuntu
<uasc>  can somoen help>
<pparker> this time i'm getting them
<werner> Ertain: mh, i meant, what kind of protocol?
<Ertain> It uses UDP as we as TCP.
<pparker> ok it's installed
<werner> Ertain: mh, okay, but what kind of service? (i have no xbox)
<camilla2> If someone can help me whith eather Kaffein or VLC I've posted the VLC log here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50747/  I tried to reinstall VLC but no result.
<Ertain> werner: now what do you mean by service?
<bascule> Ertain: that is to connect 360 to the net, file transfer is a different kettle of fish altogether
<werner> Ertain: ssh? telnet? ftp? smb? or something absolutely different?
<Ertain> Now that I would not know.  I'll look that up.
<bascule> gotta be smb/samba surely
 * bascule contemplates the ability to access save games on a 360 from remote, coolness
<Ertain> Then I guess it's smb.
<pparker> i got this message every time i run apt-get
<pparker> "
<pparker> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<pparker> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<mnkln> Hi
<werner> Ertain: so, nmb/smb. have you tried to mount the xbox dir with smbmount? have you thied smbclient? is the xbox dir readable? (i have no idea about xbox and the tech behind it, so rorry about asking all that stuff .. )
<pparker> is it possible to fix that
<pparker> ?
<camilla2> ahh VLC is working again, I deleted everything and reinstalled it again. But now it's just the huge subtitles. I managed to fix that before by choosing a different font
<Arwen> pparker, by itself, that's normal
<Ertain> I haven't tried that.  How would one go about mounting the 360's hard drive?
<Arwen> take it out, put it in, mount
<werner> Ertain: thats the question, isnt it?
<pparker> must log off
<pparker> bye all
<mnkln> Can anybody recommend a database, I'm used to using MS Access 2000? Thanks
<Ertain> I'm sure it's complicated.
<werner> mnkln: JB4o, or mysql ... ?
<werner> Ertain: mh. nothing worked? what says the log?
<werner> mnkln: the question is: for what do you plan to use the db for?
<Ertain> That's the thing, I don't know where log would be.  I've seen little things in the system's log, but as the log for iptables, or something of the like, I don't know.
<mnkln> werner: That is a very good question
<Arwen> Ertain, afaik, it just prints to the kernel log (which happens to be part of the syslog)
<Ertain> What's the kernel log, dmeg?  Or is it /var/log/messages?
<werner> Ertain: mh, maybe "/var/log/smb.log" or either?
<Ertain> I shall look at that.
<mnkln> I want to creat some simple membership lists
 * Ertain looks at that.
<mnkln> I'm used to the point and click GUI way of doing things
<Ertain> Nope, I don't have an smb.log
<werner> mnkln: mh, i use mysql for that kind of stuff ... but thats in your own opinion...
<steveire> I have two kubuntu powered laptops with wireless cards. What's the easiest way to transfer several gigs of data from one to the other?
<werner> Ertain: mh. nothing else there? exists a log-mechanism on your xbox? (to gather more information on what's happening)
<Arwen> steveire, over Ethernet
<bascule> :)
 * bascule agrees
<steveire> Arwen: Can you be more specific?
<Ertain> There isn't a log mechanism on the 360.
<steveire> Can they communicate directly with each other or do they need a router between them etc?
<werner> Ertain: it's getting complicated ... :-)
<Arwen> steveire, get yourself a router or a multi-port NIC. Create a share on each. Move files.
<bascule> Ertain: can you stream from the 360 to windows machines? I know it is possible
<werner> Ertain: maybe you should try to create a smb-server and try to connect from the xbox to it?
<Arwen> steveire, or, even faster, fetch a phillip's screwdriver and a torx screwdriver, remove the hard drive from one, and place it in the other.
<Ertain> I'm sure I could, if I had a Windows pc.
<bascule> steveire: look at ad-hoc wireless networking
<steveire> What's a multiport NIC? I do have a router but I thought it would be faster to communicate directly between them
<Arwen> no, an Ethernet router would be much faster
<steveire> bascule: Do you know anything about it?
<bascule> steveire: not by a long shot, a network is a network
<Arwen> and a multiport NIC is a NIC with multiple ports.
<steveire> OK. I'll use the router.
<bascule> steveire: only that ypu can communicatre without a router, but no real point if ypu have one
<mnkln> werner: Can I use a GUI frontend for mysql? I need to transfer about 1,500 records once a month
<steveire> I'll connect one or both to the router with a cable for speed.
<mnkln> they are in CSV form
<steveire> So how do I set up a share?
<bascule> steveire: both
 * Arwen would still just physically move the hard drives for that much data
<werner> mnkln: mysqladmin may be an idea
<Arwen> !nfs | steveire
<ubotu> steveire: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Arwen> you can use SAMBA if you want, but it's a good deal slower on Linux
<steveire> Arwen: It's a laptop, so only one hd slot. I do have a usb cradle, but it's generally slow. I'm thinking of  a faster connection if possible.
<bascule> Arwen: is it slower? I got 8.5 -9MB/s on a 100Mb ethernet
<Arwen> ah
<steveire> Arwen: I'll have a look at nfs in a bit. Cheers
<Arwen> bascule, samba? yes, very. Compared to Windows at least. And definitely to NFS.
<werner> i hope, i do not messed up with ertain ...
<Arwen> probably can't notice on 100Mb though
<bascule> but 8.5-9MB/x is standard for 100Mb ethernet
<Arwen> see above, and technically, 100Mbit should go to 12.5MB/s.
<bascule> Arwen: it was horrible, but I changed MTU on both nodes to match the router, sorted it out
<bascule> Arwen: never 12.5, overhead of TCP ACK
<Arwen> ah
<rake> What does the command testparam do?
<sourcemaker> rake: checks an smb.conf configuration file for internal correctness
<rake> sourcemaker: aha, makes sense, thank you.
<sourcemaker> !man
<ubotu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or type man:/ in Konqueror's location bar. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<werner> man testparm
<werner> or somethin'
<canen> hello
<canen> is there an easy way to revert to the default kubuntu theme?
<canen> icons, style, etc
<canen> without removing config files
<leileilol> is there a way i can use my 5.1 speakers in kubuntu?
<leileilol> enemy territory quake wars is only showing an option for 2 speakers :(
<juan> kmix should have a 6ch option
<juan> what does SIOCSIFFlags operation not supported mean?
<leileilol> i don't see a 6 channel option
<BluesKaj> canen, system settings/appearance/....choose defaults with all the options
<canen> BluesKaj: figured. thanks. i was hoping for a one shot option seeing as system settings is broken for me
<juan> leileilol: sorry i only have 2 so cant help much but have you checked under the switches tab, otherwise your sound card my not be detected properly
<BluesKaj> canen, system settings is broken ...won't launch ?
<canen> yeah
<leileilol> there are no switches for 4 or 5 or 6 speakers in the switches tab for me
<leileilol> i'm using a sound blaster live 5.1 btw
<canen> it's a know bug
<leileilol> and it is detected
<canen> *known
<uasc> hi, i installed KDE4 RC2 using ubuntu packages into a fresh Ubuntu 7.10 installation. (note, not Kubuntu). how do I get KDE4 to show up in the login manager GDM?
<BluesKaj> leileilol, alsamixer in the konsole , check the number of vol ctrls
<BluesKaj> canen, what about kcontrol ?
<uasc> when I logout of GNOME it does not give me the option for "KDE 4"
<ScorpKing> for those who wants to know. a .lit file converter can be found here - http://www.convertlit.com/
<canen> comes up but empty
<canen> let me find the bug report
<BluesKaj> canen, the run command won't bring up kcontrol ...alt+F2 kdesu kcontrol ?
<canen> nope
<NDPMacBook> http://gizmodo.com/340598/drm-officially-dead-last-major-label-sony-bmg-plans-to-finally-drop-drm
<canen> it comes up just empty
<NDPMacBook> Oops wrong channel
<BluesKaj> canen, wow you have bigger probs than kde default appearances...I think a reinstall of kubuntu-desktop may be in order
<canen> tried that.
<BluesKaj> what about kde
<canen> BluesKaj: the systems thing is not critical for me, neither is the default style. I was just curious
<leileilol> gah, 2 speakers are still the only ones detected
<Ahmuck> i've lost my taskbar, how do i get it back?
<leileilol> all the '3d' controls in the volume just clone the sound fromt he front speakers to the back
<Ahmuck> how do i re-configure my taskbar?
<BluesKaj> canen, you must be running 2 desktops then gnome and kde, right ?
<canen> nope
<canen> BluesKaj: i'm searching for the issue but launchpad is slooow
<canen> i thought i had subsribed to it
<BluesKaj> leileilol, run this script , it might work for you : ./alsa-info.sh
<leileilol> how do i run a script i don't have :S
<arle> hello, there
<arle> how can one connect to pppoe with a fresh Kubuntu 7.10 install?
<arle> ony pppoe-conf ?
<BluesKaj> leileilol, http://trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh
<canen> BluesKaj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/153636 seems someone came up with a solution since the last time I checked
<leileilol> hmm the script nicely errors
<BluesKaj> leileilol, did you install the script from the site first
<leileilol> yes
<BluesKaj> leileilol, run it in the konsole again and pastebin the errors pls
<leileilol> ./alsa-info.sh: 202: [[: not found,
<leileilol> also the same error with line 208, 223, 453, 340, and 484
<BluesKaj> leileilol, type alsamixer in the konsole, doe it show up?
<leileilol> yes
<BluesKaj> do you have alsa chosen as the audio device in system settings/soundsystem/hardware ?
<leileilol> autodetect
<leileilol> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4072663
 * canen is restarting X
<BluesKaj> no leileilol , choose "advanced linux sound architecture" - alsa
<michazoet_> hi to all
<terran4000> Cheers
<BluesKaj> !hi michazoet, terran4000
<juan> where should bcm43xx.ko be , my wireless is complaining it has no firmware
<BluesKaj> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<leileilol> nope, still not seeing four speakers in quake wars
<BluesKaj> maybe it's quake that's to blame
<leileilol> nexuiz also only sees 2 channels
<karadas74> hallo leute
<karadas74> ICH BRAUCHE DRINGEND HILFE
<karadas74> BITTE
<BluesKaj> !de | karadas74
<ubotu> karadas74: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<karadas74> DANKESCHÖN
<karadas74> #ubuntu-de
<kim_> adept is crased please help me
<InspironUser> kim_, details.
<BluesKaj> !adeptfix | kim
<ubotu> kim: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<InspironUser> What does fuser do there?
<terran4000> FUSER(1): fuser - identify processes using files or sockets
<InspironUser> Yeah, that's not helpful
<terran4000> lol
<BluesKaj> !fuser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuser - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<InspironUser> The flags give more information though, i looked it up
<InspironUser> It identifies the user/process accessing the file, and then prompts if you want to kill the process.
<InspironUser> Makes sense
<terran4000> Same thing I said :-)
<terran4000> Minus the kill part
<InspironUser> Which is important
<terran4000> details details
<InspironUser> haha
<InspironUser> Naw, I was just like, what good does identifying process do, if you're not piping it to something or acting on it...
<InspironUser> ...its all in the flags
<BluesKaj> that's what the ppl here "in the know" who script the bot responses have decided :)
<InspironUser> werd, I know its a bot now.
<terran4000> As long as 'the bot' doesn't connect to SkyNet and call itself Model 2000 we'll be ok.
<bascule> it's a storm bot :)
<InspironUser> "ok" is relative.
<InspironUser> My GF doesn't think it's "ok" that I spend so much time fiddling with the computorz
<terran4000> That's what the other hand is for
<bascule> better than watching tv
<InspironUser> bascule, truth
<BluesKaj> InspironUser, she'll get over it ...wifey did :)
<InspironUser> Yeah, if she doesn't stop bitching I might reinstall her from scratch :p
<BluesKaj> wife now realizes it keeps me out of the way
<BluesKaj> <--- old retired guy
<terran4000> Reminds me of the xkcd comic about making a sandwitch
<InspironUser> terran4000, haha
<terran4000> At least one got it, my day is now complete.
 * BluesKaj has no clue about comics
<BluesKaj> lenno doesn't need writers...he's just as boring/lame on his own :)
 * BluesKaj waits for the OT police 
<terran4000> Gotta find a use for the jailbait sometime.
<InspironUser> BluesKaj, the comic in question: http://xkcd.com/149/
<ubuntu> aranızda türk var mı
<BluesKaj> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<gidna> hi
<ubuntu> hi
<gidna> I've installed gnash but it doesn't play some videos..
<gidna> it crash
<ubuntu> ubotu: ubuntu-tr kapalı
<BluesKaj> InspironUser, hate giving away my age, but i remember seeing the first bond movie "Dr No" ... it still holds up :)
<terran4000> Ah, the classics. Only way I saw it was dvd >_>
<terran4000> gidna: have you tried adobe flash?
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<InspironUser> BluesKaj, this is not the appropriate place to discuss bondage movies. (kidding)
<gidna> adobe flas is installed too
<BluesKaj> hehe, espacially ones where the hero is strapped to a centrifuge ...even the S&Ms would be able to come up with something that :)
<BluesKaj> err wouldn't rather
<gidna> yours play this video : http://chris.pirillo.com/2007/11/13/how-to-stream-video-online-for-free/?
<kim_> adept says now evertime that there did go something wrong when tryingen to install a pack
<BluesKaj> gidna, did you read the second post by the bot
<gidna> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. ?
<BluesKaj> yes
<terran4000> gidna:  <ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<gidna> but some files are played...
<BluesKaj> they are prolly java
<gidna> Adobe is not gnash...
<gidna> i'm using gnash..
<terran4000> Gnash is a alternative to Adobe Flash, and thus it does not support Adobe's features 100%
<gidna> the file not played is opened with gnash on mozilla..
<BluesKaj> which browser gidna ?
<ubuntu> turkish?
<gidna> Mozilla firefox..
<BluesKaj> !tr | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<LamerMan> hi everyone. Where can i find the "core dump" after program crash?
<BluesKaj> gidna, if you used konqueror browser then the flashplugin-nonfree will work as long konqueror-nsplugins is installed as well
<gidna> I don''t use konqueror..
<BluesKaj> too bad
<gidna> with konqueror is the same..
<gidna> I tried..
<BluesKaj> mine works
<Alonea> gidna: whats the problem hun?
<terran4000> gidna: Some movies won't work with gnash simply because it's not as 'complete' as Adobe flash. You're best bet would be to install that.
<gidna> so I have to wait the fixining of adobe flash?
<ubuntu> .
<Arelis> Does the 'kde' package install vanilla kde, but with all hardware support and drivers and CUPS etc etc?
<terran4000> Arelis: no
<terran4000> 'kubuntu' would have most stuff by default but KDE no.
<Alonea> ok, ctrl+esc (or was it shift+esc) loads the task manager right? I am getting nothing. Also, If I try any keyboard shortcuts in other programs, they don't work either. Like doing ctrl++ to  make text bigger or ctrl+h to get the history up.
<Alonea> (that last bit was the shortcuts in firefox)
<Arelis> but the Kubuntu version of KDE feels tacked-on and incomplete. Some things do not work, some hardware does not work, and support generally (not IRC support, but support for devices, plugins, stuff..), is bad.
<terran4000> Alonea: yes, Ctrl+Esc does open a 'task manager' of sorts.
<Alonea> terran4000: alright. well, it seems no KB shortcut is working in any program. even stuff click copy paste kb shortcuts are not working.
<Alonea> *stuff like
<terran4000> Arelis: I'm not exactly a kubuntu expert/programmer or anything ... but as far as I can tell, Kubuntu was created to appeal to "most" people. A generalization. Thus some things will not work until you install drivers and software for it.
<terran4000> I also think it's a bit bloated, but hey it "just works" so I'm not complaining.
<Arelis> terran4000: But Ubuntu works fine.
<Arelis> (the GNOME version)
<Alonea> Arelis: I might try that if I continue to have problems with this. or downgrade to what was before gusty.
<terran4000> Arelis: Ubuntu comes with different software packages. So it'll be a bit different. As for hardware working in ubuntu/kubuntu ... I can't comment on that at all cause like I said, I'm not a dev.
<terran4000> Alonea: o.O Copy and paste doesn't work???
<Alonea> terran4000: nope. nothing. no keyboard shortcuts at all. have to do it with mouse. its kinda driving me crazy
<Alonea> terran4000: my keyboard and mouse is also doing crazy stuff that was a problem in whatever version was a year ago too.
<Arelis> Alonea: I had the same problems with Feisty.
<Alonea> terran4000: keys often get stuck, mouse jumps all over, stuff I copied earlier is randomly appearing when I type.
<Alonea> Arelis: yeah, I think that was the version. possibly. not all awake yet.
<steveire> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Arelis> Alonea: how's Kubuntu Gutsy?
<Alonea> Arelis: well, for me, the driver support is sooooo much better and I can actually shut down my computer now, but then old problems with keyboard and mous and now this unable to do shortcuts has come up.
<Arwen> Arelis, you didn't ask, but I think the previous version was better polished.
<Arwen> There's an outstanding issue with framebuffer consoles, and XVideo with the ati driver is broken.
<Alonea> Arwen: don't jinx my computer. ati is working for the first time ever without it messing something else up (like unable to shut down computer) ^__^
<Arwen> heh
<terran4000> Alonea: if "keys get stuck" and stuff like that sounds like a hardware problem .....
<navetz> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<filip> hi everyone
<navetz> i get the error everytime i type alsamixer
<Alonea> terran4000: well, not psychically stuck, but if you press the key, it keeps on going. I had this problem before on i think fiesty, yet after that it was fixed.
<navetz> anyone know how to fix it?
<filip> i've got a strange problem in my kubuntu 7.10
<ScorpKing> hi filip! ask away.
<filip> i can connect to any network server - i am talking at this irc server right now
<terran4000> Alonea: huh ... the only other time I've seen such a software issue was when a friend hacked the teachers computer (windows ME, already a good laugh) and put a crappy virus on it.
<filip> but i can't connect to localhost
<ScorpKing> filip: using dailup?
<filip> i mean - i get 100% packet loss using ping
<terran4000> navetz: an error like that 'usually' means that no sound card is detected.
<Alonea> terran4000: *shrugs* only had it on this os. never any other one. and it comes hand in hand with the mouse issue for me.
<navetz> terran4000: it was working before though
<Alonea> terran4000: I wanted to see if there is maybe a synaptic thing I can install, but adept no longer works.
<ScorpKing> filip: how do you get online? with what type of internet connection?
<terran4000> Alonea: it's possessed!
<steveire> How do I find out what my uid is? (cmd line)
<purpleposeidon> filip: I think dhclient lo will fix that YMMV
<filip> ScorpKing: cable tv, over wireless router
<Alonea> terran4000: I wanted to load the processes manager thing, but the shortcut doesnt work and I don't know how else to load it.
<ScorpKing> steveire: sudo cat /etc/passwd | grep <usernam>
<darkghost2> vistakiller: vista killer
<terran4000> navetz: define "working before"
<vistakiller> :P
<darkghost2> best nick
<ScorpKing> filip: in konsole type ifconfig . do you see ppp0?
<navetz> terran4000: it didn't work properly, then i installed the sound drivers and it worked for about 3 months fine, then i come back from vacation and it does not work anymore
<darkghost2> ubuntu or kubuntu or...
<darkghost2> vistakiller
<filip> purpleposeidon: that dhclient trick did work indeed, but how is that possible?
<darkghost2> waiting coming
<ScorpKing> filip: looks like a problem with networkmanager and some connections.
<darkghost2> :D
<vistakiller> thanks :D
<purpleposeidon> filip: No idea.
<terran4000> Alonea: > ksysgaurd
<terran4000> ksysguard
<darkghost2> vistakiller: wahat kind of about pardus linux
<Alonea> terran4000: thanks.
<terran4000> There is one thing worse for typing than drinking, and that's sleeping 2 hours and not eating >_>
<filip> ScorpKing: perhaps, networkmanager has its dark sides...
<vistakiller> pardus linux is from turkey
<filip> purpleposeidon: thanks for help!
<vistakiller> is good dist
<vistakiller> but i like kubuntu :P
<terran4000> Alonea: After that loads, you can open the "process table" worksheet which is at .kde/share/apps/ksysguard/
<terran4000> or something like that
<darkghost2> vista killer: pardus is best system
<darkghost2> than ubuntu
<Alonea> terran4000: ok. also, to install things in the terminal, its sudo apt-get nameofprogram?
<terran4000> navetz: So nothing changed?
<terran4000> > apt-get install <name>
<terran4000> er
<terran4000> sudo apt-get install
<InspironUser> what about for .deb packages though?  Doesn't ubuntu use both?
<navetz> terran4000: I dont think so
<InspironUser> dpkg ?
<terran4000> sudo dpkg -i
<vistakiller> i use kubuntu one and half year now
<vistakiller> and i am from greece :P
<InspironUser> I mean, I've seen both used, so I dunno
<ScorpKing> filip: i'm trying to figure your setup out and maybe i can learn something and even decide if you need to edit dhcclient file to prevent it from happening again. can you pastebin the output of ifconfig?
<InspironUser> but I install a fair amount of stuff from commandline
<darkghost2> vista killer:ı'm from turkey
<vistakiller> i know
<Alonea> terran4000: there we go. knew I was missing something
<vistakiller> you have done many steps in software we dont have here a good distro
<terran4000> Alonea: 3 shot wiskey, 2 shot rum?
<vistakiller> and you have release a very good adventure game darkness within :)
<terran4000> Helps solve many of my linux issues.
<InspironUser> haha
<darkghost2> vista killer:http://pardus.org.tr/eng/index.html
<vistakiller> i have the link
<InspironUser> Drinking causes me more issues than it fixes.  It corrupts my memory.
<filip> ScorpKing: you mean paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<ScorpKing> yes
<Alonea> terran4000: heh. is that a saying? afraid I have no heard that one. but I could use that anyway.
<InspironUser> And I always have to check lost+found afterwards...
<K`zan> Hi folks, got a hard drive that is flaking out and managed to recover my data from it but would like to do a SERIOUS wipe before I RMA it, something like "cp /dev/null /dev/sdb1", suggestions appreciated!
<darkghost2> vista killer:wait
<InspironUser> K'zan, dd I think
<K`zan> vista killer is vista :-)
<K`zan> InspironUser: Thanks, will give that a go.
<Yorokobi> K`zan, dd /dev/urandom /dev/hd?
<Yorokobi> :)
<terran4000> Alonea: It's the best way I found to get my friend to let my drive his benz. Works like a charm everytime ;-)
<terran4000> *me drive
<K`zan> Yorokobi: Thankee Sir!
<ScorpKing> K`zan: Yorokobi's way is how i'd do it
<Alonea> terran4000: lol. indeed.
<terran4000> navetz: honestly, I can't think of much. Except that maybe a driver isn't being loaded.
<terran4000> What sound card do you have?
<Yorokobi> K`zan, be careful with that one, though. It could take a while to complete :)
<kim_> flash install is broken?
<vistakiller> darkghost3 what town in turkey are you from?
<purpleposeidon> K`zan: shred /dev/sdb1
<K`zan> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdb1
<K`zan> purpleposeidon: Will do that next :)
<K`zan> Thanks!
<vistakiller> darkghost2*
<ScorpKing> K`zan: might take up to 6 hours depending on the disk size ;)
<filip> ScorpKing: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50763/ - and i almost certain that the "lo" section wasn't there before that "dhclient lo" command
<InspironUser> man shred: CAUTION: Note that shred relies on a very important assumption: that the file system overwrites data in place.  This is the traditional way to do things, but many mod‐
<InspironUser>        ern  file system designs do not satisfy this assumption.  The following are examples of file systems on which shred is not effective, or is not guaranteed to be effec‐
<InspironUser>        tive in all file system modes:
<K`zan> 500G, not a problem, once t hat is done I can dig it out and send samsung the serial number that they seem to desperately need :-).
<TSK> Boy, Ubuntu sure has gained quite a lotta popularity lately.  There 1300+ people in #ubuntu.  :)
<ScorpKing> filip: so it's only those tree?
<terran4000> TSK: That's because they were all kicked from Kubuntu.
<InspironUser> Shows the importance of a good logo :p
<TSK> LOL
<purpleposeidon> InspironUser: Running shred on sdb1 will, uh, shred the filesystem itself
<filip> ScorpKing: yes, that's all the output coming from ifconfig
 * TSK just installed KUbuntu on a Compaq Presario F730US laptop last night and got nearly ALL the hardware working nearly perfectly.
<InspironUser> Maybe
<ScorpKing> K`zan: when i send hd's back with info i don't want others to see running a strong magnet over the drive does the trick. not sure if they'll replce it after that though
<K`zan> purpleposeidon: Don't care, if it completes without the drive flaking out, so much the better for sending it back to samsung :-).  Already got everything I really needed off it.
<TSK> I might have to change my past opinions of Ubuntu based on this most recent attempt at it.  It's really come a LONG ways from a short couple years ago.  :)
<ScorpKing> filip: ok. looking..
<K`zan> TSK: I'm doing that here too, had BAD experiences with earlier ubuntu's.  Major USB issues, that seem to be resolved in 7.10.
<K`zan> TSK, still some minor problems (known bugs) like NFS filesystems randomly showing in df, but I can live with that :-).
<ScorpKing> filip: so you get internet from wlan0 right? did you bring eth0 up after you got connected with wlan0? eth0 is still down tho
<TSK> Only thing left to fiddle with is the advanced power management stuff which is MOSTLY working, but not quite 100% just yet.  Anyone have a link to a good howto or tips page re: ACPI on K/Ubuntu?  Most of what I've been able to Google up is kinda old-ish and not much helpful.  :)
<terran4000> Kubuntu/Ubuntu have come a long way, though I believe they've come a full circle and have become a bit too fat in it's age.
<filip> ScorpKing: well, i didn't touch eth0 at all, it just sits there because i don't use ethernet ;-)
<filip> ScorpKing: and yes, i get my internet connection through wlan0
<TSK> K`zan: In the past I've not had much luck with Broadcom based wlan cards on ANY flavor of Linux, but KUbuntu really gave me quite a surprise.  It works with both ndiswrapper and with the "restricted" driver.  :)
<InspironUser> No reason not to use ethernet
<Alonea> thank kami...I think that fixed it. there were some more synaptic touchpad drivers that were not installed.
<InspironUser> Wifi is for lamers
<InspironUser> Unless you are using your neighbors
<TSK> Wifi is for folks who HAVE to be mobile with their laptops.
<terran4000> InspironUser: Or lazy blokes like us.
<filip> InspironUser: wifi *with* wpa is not lame and as TSK pointed, useful for laptops
<InspironUser> How mobile does one have to be in their home?
<Alonea> InspironUser: or are too lazy to run cable all under the carpet.
<TSK> The lady I'm building this laptop for MUST be mobile, but she don't want the vile Windows Vista that came with it, hence, KUbuntu + Laptop = Happy lady.  :)
<terran4000> I need my internet fix even at the piano, out back sledding, or in the hot tub.
<ollle> wifi is great if you have a laptop at home of course
<InspironUser> terran4000, you have won my respect
<InspironUser> My damn roomated OSX 10.2 lappy doesn't support wpa
<TSK> Hottub Linux...  Hmmm...  That could be fun.
<InspironUser> so he is running 64 bit wep
<TSK> Tell him to upgrade.  10.2 is obsolete.  ;)
<terran4000> Wait ... 10.2 supports wpa o.O
<InspironUser> Needless to say, I have him subnetted and firewalled off from my network
<ollle> seriously, that wep/wpa encrypting powah is a little bit overrated. certainly there are situations where its needed, but not EVERYWHERE for EVERYONE
<InspironUser> He's a developer and has dependancy hell, he can't really update
<TSK> :(
<ollle> thats my humble opinion
<Alonea> ollle: it is when your neighbor will steal it...
<InspironUser> ollle, it is needed in NYC where you have 600 neighbors...
<filip> InspironUser: well, wep sucks ;-) and it's a shame that you don't have wpa because of os x - and guess what, they say linux is not ready for desktop :D
<ScorpKing> filip: next time you get this problem look in /etc/resolve.conf if there are dns servers listed. if not edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and uncomment #prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1; but change 127.0.0.1 to the ip that is currently in /etc/resolve.conf. you can specify more than one my leaving a space between them i think.
<ollle> alonea: not everyone has neighbours. i mean it.
<terran4000> Alonea: No no, you got it all wrong. You let them use it, then install a few interesting images on their computers :-)
<Alonea> ollle: heh. in my town, if you don't have neighbors, you don't have internet. (internet doesn't reach outside where there are fewer people)
<TSK> Funny...  Linux has been on MY desktop and the desktops of half my friends for YEARS now...  How is it not ready?  Heck, the laptop I'm building is for a total newbie who's never owned a computer before and she's not having any complaints about Linux yet.  ;)
<Alonea> terran4000: hmm...that would be kinda fun.
<ScorpKing> filip: like this - prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1 127.0.0.2; that should work. ;)
<ollle> alonea: what about slow DSL? just curious
<terran4000> Alonea: My neighbors learned very quickly :-)
<TSK> The last newbie I built a Linux box for STILL has Linux on it 5 years later and refuses to change it even for his friends that keep trying to talk him into changing to Windows to "be more compatible" with their systems.  :)
<filip> ScorpKing: thanks for help! and your devotion to analyse the problem
<Alonea> ollle: dsl no, satellite or dial up that is painful to use, kinda.
<ollle> maybe i should clarify: i do have neighbours. but i think they prefer to steal a faster DSL.
<ScorpKing> filip: you're welcome. that's the only way to learn something. ;)
<Alonea> ollle: ah. ^__^. you poor dear.
<TSK> He's actually tried to convince THEM to change THEIR machines to Linux more than once.  :)
<terran4000> TSK: you're friend is a good man.
 * InspironUser is away
 * TSK learns SO much from these Linux channels.
<neville> -_-v
<Alonea> terran4000: I bet. since wpa didn't work so well on nix, I just made it so I was the only one allowed to use wireless.
<ScorpKing> heh. move to #kubuntu-offtopic guys :P
<terran4000> Alonea: WPA doesn't work for you? Interesting ....
<JasonCO> hi folks - when i try to run truecrypt, i get this message: truecrypt: Running with effective user id 0 (set-euid root) is not supported.
<blady> pl?
<JasonCO> what do i do?
<JasonCO> i also have root
<ScorpKing> JasonCO: don't run it as root. root = uuid 0
<Alonea> terran4000: its about a 50-50 shot. I got tired of trying for 15 minutes before it would work. some days it would work right off the bat.
<Sylphid|work> hello how can i delete my cached session info and start a fresh session
<terran4000> I had trouble using the 128 bit wpa2 key here ... until I just changed from "ascii" to "hex key". Then it was just peachy.
<JasonCO> ScorpKing: is that because i did sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/truecrypt
<TSK> Aighty.  I'ma go piddle around a bit more with this shiny new KUbuntu Linux laptop and see if I can get the APM/ACPI stuff 100%.  It's otherwise workin' great.  :)
<Yorokobi> JasonCO, sudo chmod u-s /usr/bin/truecrypt
<TSK> Y'all folks have much fun.  /kbye
<terran4000> cheers
<ScorpKing> JasonCO: that error say you cant do that
<ogre> where are my icons located?
<blady> artur pl?
<JasonCO> ScorpKing: dist limitation? or what?
<Alonea> terran4000: well, part of the problem is network-manager is teh evil and rarely works. so thus wireless assistant it is...
<ScorpKing> ogre: locate icons
<ScorpKing> JasonCO: not sure. maybe security, who knows
<JasonCO> ScorpKing:  i own the system and have root - is it something i can change -- its a gusty kubuntu box
<jhutchins_wk> Hey, does the current live CD have all the cool compiz/emerald stuff avalable?
<ScorpKing> JasonCO: haha. it's your system so it can give you errors. :P
<terran4000_> uhuh .... crazy assed signal >_>
<makers_mark> how can i restore an empty partition back to ubuntu through the live cd?
<JasonCO> ScorpKing: so no resolution?
<Yorokobi> JasonCO, truecrypt isn't supposed to run as root; setting /usr/bin/truecrypt with u+s makes it always run as root. Remove the s bit and make it executable
<ScorpKing> <Yorokobi> JasonCO, sudo chmod u-s /usr/bin/truecrypt
<JasonCO> kool
<Yorokobi> u-s then u+x should do it.
<filip> jhutchins_wk: i think not, it has to be installed from packages
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: i don't uderstand what you're asking. :(
<ScorpKing> understand*
<artur__> kann mir einer helfen meinen druckertreiber zu installieren? epson stylus rx425, hab treiber schon runtergeladen
<ScorpKing> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<filip> nice irc trick, does it work with other languages as well?
<filip> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<filip> !jp
<ubotu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<makers_mark> ScorpKing i created this partition that's now empty space and i want to make the original ubuntu partition take it.
<filip> wow :)
<filip> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ScorpKing> !botabuse > filip
<crookshanks> haha
<terran4000_> oo, polish
<dadeto> hi! i have a small problem with my wireless network, i have to start my interface manually with depmod -a and modprobe ndiswrapper, how can i do for it to start it up autpmatically?
<artur__> can u help me install my printerdriver? for epson stylus rx425, just downloaded the driver
<makers_mark> ScorpKing nevermind,i figured it out.
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: yeah resize it. ;)
<gdfgd> hi all. anybody russion?
<ScorpKing> !ru | gdfgd
<ubotu> gdfgd: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gdfgd> tnx
<ScorpKing> yw
<purpleposeidon> ScorpKing has skillz
<ScorpKing> :)
<terran4000_> dadeto: add ndis to the module list on boot
<makers_mark> hey ScorpKing can you help me out with being able to make youtube videos work?
<ScorpKing> artur__: is there any documents with the driver or on the website that you've downloaded it from?
<dadeto> terran h?ow do i do that
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: mine works. hehe
<artur__> one moment
<makers_mark> ScorpKing i have flash installed but it keeps on asking me for it.
<purpleposeidon> !autostart
<ubotu> To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. The package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory.
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: ah. let me see what i have
<artur__> file:///home/artur/gutenprint-5.0.1-1lsb3.1.i486.rpm
<makers_mark> ScorpKing should i give automatix a shot?
<artur__> did u meen this?
<noname> Hello, please help me solve this problem: when I boot my system, a "Information - KdeSudo" window appears with a message "
<noname> No command arguments supplied!
<noname> Usage: kdesudo [-u <runas>] <command>
<noname> KdeSudo will now exit...
<ScorpKing> artur__: use alien to convert it to a .deb and install it the. hope it works
<artur__> i am new, how can i convert it?
<terran4000_> dadeto: echo ndiswrapper >> /etc/modules
<terran4000_> er .. .stick sudo infront of that
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: i don't have any flash installed
<makers_mark> ?
<ScorpKing> artur__: sudo aptitude install alien
<artur__> ok
<ScorpKing> makers_mark: i have .mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so for konq flash
<dadeto> terran and do you thinks i should also add depmod -a?
<makers_mark> ScorpKing i'm running automatix now and i'll see how it does after.
<terran4000_> dadeto: no
<noname> does anybody know what should I do with the window I mentioned? about kdesudo
<ScorpKing> !automatix | makers_mark
<ubotu> makers_mark: automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<dadeto> thanks terran
<terran4000_> hope it works
<dadeto> me too :D
<ScorpKing> noname: is there anything in .kde/Autostart ?
<noname> nope
<artur__> ok i did it, it asks to unpack the program, i said yes, but i cant find my feisty-cd
<ScorpKing> noname: ah ok. that is because one of the startup programs don't use kdesudo correctly. no idea how you will find it. maybe look in /var/log/* or google
<noname> thx I'll try :)
<ward_> hello
<ward_> does somebody knows how to revert a driver to the linux kernel ?
<ScorpKing> artur__: if your cd is gone run kdesudo /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # before the line for the cd. then run sudo apt-get update and try again
<ward_> Installed a wrong driver and want to revert to the kernel default driver
<arken0493> Hello. I was on yesterday trying to get help on my new Kubuntu PC. Everytime I use the restricted drivers for my GeForce 8500 GT, I can't see anything, when it's not on, I can see, but I can't run most of my applications.
<Yorokobi> ward_, did you install in via insmod?
<dhq_> i am using a dell inspiron 6400 the fn+upor down for brightness doesnt work it works in windows
<ward_> insmod ?
<Yorokobi> that'd be a no
<ScorpKing> lol
<Yorokobi> ward_, how did you install this other driver? also, what is it for?
<ward_> well I think I really messed it up
<ScorpKing> arken0493: so it goes past the login (KDM) ?
<ward_> wireless card (4965 from intel), and try'd to install other drivers
<arken0493> ScorpKing: It starts up then doesn't work, unless I go into safe mode and startkde
<Yorokobi> Is there kernel support for the 4965?
<ward_> yes it uses the 3945 instead
<ward_> and that works as well
<Yorokobi> ward_, what'd you do to install the other driver? follow some instructions on a website/forum?
<ward_> yes one second I'll give you the link
<ScorpKing> arken0493: that's weird. is the nvidia driver selected in /etc/X11/xorg.conf? it might be nv
<arken0493> ScorpKing: I've gone through this.
<ScorpKing> oh
<artur__> where should i put #? what is the cd-line?
<ward_> http://www.intellinuxwireless.org/?p=iwlwifi
<ward_> thats the driver
<ScorpKing> artur__: you'll see a line that has something about cd or cdrom in the beginning
<ScorpKing> arken0493: no idea what's happening. have you tried the binary drivers?
<Yorokobi> ward_, use lsmod to find the entry for mac80211
<arken0493> ScorpKing: How do I do that?
<ward_> ok
<Yorokobi> How much output is there? more than one line?
<ward_> yes
<ward_> mac80211              170888  0
<ward_> cfg80211                7304  1 mac80211
<ScorpKing> artur_: its the line that say - deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 7.10 _...
<ScorpKing> !paste | ward
<ubotu> ward: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<ward_> sorry
<ScorpKing> :) np
<artur__> cant do a # in that line
<Yorokobi> ward_, try sudo rmmod mac80211
<arken0493> ScorpKing: I can use the computer, but when I get the restricted drivers it doesn't work
<ScorpKing> artur__: you have to put a # right in front of that line
<ward_> okay
<ward_> now nothing remaining of modules
<Yorokobi> ward_, it should be using the kernel-provided driver now
<ward_> yes ?
<Yorokobi> in theory, yes :)
<ward_> should I restart my hardware or something ?
<BluesKaj> ward, then save it
<Sylphid|work> hello .... my knetworkmanager is no longer allowing me to use my wireless card ... even with the ethernet cable disconnected it still shows there is etherenet connectivity
<ward_> because can't see wlan0
<ScorpKing> arken0493: it will be a lot faster if you can get it to work. download the binary driver from the nvidia website and see if it works. remove the current ones first
<artur__> cant get there
<arken0493> ScorpKing: Can you tell me to step by step? I'm a noob with linux.
<ward_> should I restart something ?
<ScorpKing> arken0493: i can but it might break things.
<BluesKaj> oops artur_ , after the # is added , save the file
<Schuenemann> hey, where is $KDEDIR?
<arken0493> ScorpKing: Hold on. I may just try a few things by myself.
<ScorpKing> ok
<ward_> Yorokobi what should I do now ?
<ward_> reload ?
<Yorokobi> ward_, restarting the network *should* be good enough. Granted, I haven't used *mod commands in a while and I'm a bit rusty. $ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BluesKaj> artur_ i'll bet the sources.list file is open without permission , so no changes are allowed
<ScorpKing> artur__: kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ward_> did it
<ward_> but nothing
<ward_> no interface
<BluesKaj> artur__,did it ask for a password?
<Yorokobi> ward_, you could try rebooting; like I said, I'm a bit rusty with those commands. Someone else may have a better idea ...
<ward_> okay anybody :p ?
<artur__> no
<Schuenemann> where is $KDEDIR in kubuntu?
<ScorpKing> arken0493: it's not that difficult. download the .bin from nvidia and then run chmod 755 <file.bin> . boot in safemode and run ./file.bin . i think you need the c headers or something as well. not sure
<ward_> gonna try rebooting than
<ward_> see you soon ) hope not
<ward_> thank !
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic | artur_
<ubotu> artur_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ScorpKing> Schuenemann: i think /home/you/.kde is one
<ScorpKing> ty BluesKaj
<Schuenemann> ScorpKing, it seems not...
<BluesKaj> ScorpKing, strange , no sources.list tho
<theme> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ScorpKing> Schuenemann: maybe /usr/local/kde ?
<Schuenemann> ScorpKing, that one doesn't exist
<artur__> ok, i'll try antoher time, tnx, SorpKing
<ScorpKing> Schuenemann: try env
<Schuenemann> ScorpKing, not there... do you see it?
<ScorpKing> Schuenemann: nope. try touch $KDEDIRS/whereisthis && sudo updatedb && locate whereisthis
<Yorokobi> isn't $KDEDIR a short-hand way of referring to wherever the KDE binaries are installed?
<Yorokobi> not necessarily an actual shell variable
<ScorpKing> as far as i know yes
<Yorokobi> so $KDEDIR=/usr/bin ??
<ScorpKing> it is / here
<Schuenemann> Yorokobi, the person it's an environment variable... anyway, where would be that?
<ScorpKing> Yorokobi: could be
<Sanne> Schuenemann: you might be able to find out with kde-config, for example "kde-config --prefix" gives you "Compiled in prefix for KDE libraries". to see all options, use: kde-config --help
<Sanne> Schuenemann: prefix is usually the top installation directory, in this case it is /usr. If your app needs this set to $KDEDIR, you can set the variable with: export $KDEDIR=/usr
<ScorpKing> that shows /usr here
<ScorpKing> oh. lol
<Sanne> :)
<ScorpKing> thanks Sanne, something usefull :D
<Schuenemann> Sanne, actually, I have to copy a language file to $KDEDIR/share/locale/pt_BR/LC_MESSAGES/
<Schuenemann> I wonder where is that
<Sanne> Schuenemann: that would then be /usr/share/locale...
<Schuenemann> well, I have it under /usr
 * ScorpKing nods..
<Schuenemann> I'll try there, thanks
<Sanne> welcome :)
<Schuenemann> I hope it doesn't crash everything like my last update
<ScorpKing> nite guys..
<bascule> Schuenemann: hi again, update for you https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kde-systemsettings/+bug/153636/comments/21
<Sanne> Schuenemann: be aware, though, that whenever you put files manually to places usually under the reign of the package manager, you might get in trouble when you update.
<Schuenemann> bascule, wow, thanks. I'll try that
<Schuenemann> Sanne, it's just a language file... you think it can be harmful?
<Sanne> Schuenemann: I won't think so, but better make a note about it, so you remember later, if needed.
<Sanne> wouldn't, even
<Schuenemann> ok, I don't plan to stay long with feisty anyway
<supert0nes> is there any word on if kde4 will be pushed back?
<Sanne> Schuenemann: I think it's ok. What I'm against is to put self compiled apps or third party binaries to /usr, cluttering files all over the place. But that's not the case with your language file :)
<Schuenemann> alright, thanks
<Sanne> :)
<Schuenemann> brb. restart KDE to test
<supert0nes> oh hey thats a good point, so for my new ipod i updated the libgpod to .60 from a .deb file, will the package manager update this file if a newer version than .60 comes out?
<Schuenemann> working :-)
<Schuenemann> all that work for a simple typo
<BluesKaj> supert0nes, yes it should
<supert0nes> thanks, another instance showing the true power of package managers
<woddf2> Flash is playing too fast in Konqueror and Firefox!
<BluesKaj> supert0nes, the adeptupdater/notifier should
<woddf2> I am using Feisty!
<r_> Iam running on  Gutsy
<r_> :-)
<ollle> i am running a feisty CD!
<r_> you mean live CD?
<ollle> yes
<r_> and how do you store your data, that you made during your work?
<Schuenemann> bascule, it worked! thanks
<bascule> np
<bascule> all that strace amounted to nothing, oh well gotta try it :)
<ollle> r_: i have a usb flash memory of 2 gigabytes. _usually_, i use a HDD installation of course
<Schuenemann> bascule, yes, of course
<Schuenemann> bascule, http://www.doingitwrong.com/wrong/wrong3.jpg :-)
<bascule> Schuenemann: heh
<uwo> hi all - i recently tried kde4 by installing it parallel to kde3 - the settings are however bad (uggly panel, menu problems, icons not showing) - how do i erase all of the kde4 settings for my user?
<uwo> sort of reset to defaults
<jcb_> lkjelwkrjvn
<galina> hello
<Schuenemann> I just deleted a file from my Desktop (not to trash). Is there any reasonable way to retrieve it?
<galina> anyone having problems with KHTML in Gutsy? I get no connection in Konqueror, but the favicon gets downloaded and displayed in the address field and firefox, ping etc. all get . This is a dial-up connection but it is not a timeout issue.
<galina> plenty of people, not talk here
<galina> Im gone
<jeff__> doesn anyone here have anything against swiftweasel?
<sub[t]rnl> jeff__➜ I like it
<DreadKnight> i'm using swiftfox for flash xD
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<Schuenemann> I installed swiftfox and didn't see any improvement
<DreadKnight> Schuenemann: improvement over what? firefox?
<Schuenemann> yes
<DreadKnight> it's more of a downgrade if you ask me
<Schuenemann> it was supposed to be faster
<DreadKnight> in terms of features, not sure about the speed..
<DreadKnight> seems pretty slow to me :|
<Schuenemann> it's the same, just optimized for a specific processor
<jeff__> its faster for me
<jeff__> it loads
<jeff__> firefox doesnt sometimes
<Schuenemann> your fx is b0rked
<InspironUser> Borked?
<InspironUser> Its swedish?
<Schuenemann> InspironUser, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=b0rked
 * DreadKnight is trying out swiftweasel
<jeff__> well
<jeff__> firefox failed on rhel4
<jeff__> or it woul dtake 2 minutes to load
<Schuenemann> DreadKnight, swiftweasel is the same, but to iceweasel?
<jeff__> on all 50 machines.
<InspironUser> Schuenemann, http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=joke
<jeff__> and firefox gave me problems loading on every kubuntu install i did, whether it be i386 or amd64
<Schuenemann> InspironUser, huh... I already know that word :-)
<blizzzek> bye
<DreadKnight> Schuenemann: as far as i know the "swift" prefix indicates it only uses RAM... = more secure and stuff..
<InspironUser> wow
<jeff__> but swiftweasel works fine, and what i liek is that it comes setup with adblock filters you can subscribe to
<Schuenemann> DreadKnight, hmmm... if you check www.getswiftfox.com it says it's optmized for different processors (there is amd, p4, p3 versions, etc)
<jeff__> fubar > b0rked
<sub[t]rnl> swiftweasel has all the w32 code removed from it as well, tailoring it for linux
<DreadKnight> i can't understand how to use the adblock filter in the mozilla browsers family, in opera i just used to click on the ads to get them blocked xD
<DreadKnight> Schuenemann: oh yeah, and a bunch of procesor optimizations xD eh..
<Schuenemann> DreadKnight, you might consider RIP (remove it permanently) too
<DreadKnight> Schuenemann: let me see if i manage to install swiftweasel... but i would just prefer konqueror at any time :(
<sub[t]rnl> DreadKnight➜ same here, konq > *
<DreadKnight> what do you guys think about firefox?
<DreadKnight> strange thing with gnome and firefox xD
<DreadKnight> i mean firefox 3* :D
<Schuenemann> DreadKnight, lot's of extensions
<Schuenemann> very customizable
<limac> hey, is there any software that lets u run two os's simultaneously, disregarding VMs
<limac> ?
<limac> >)<
<Schuenemann> I just deleted a file from my Desktop (not to trash). Is there any reasonable way to retrieve it?
<limac> >.<
<limac> >D<
<sub[t]rnl> Schuenemann➜ hrm, is a link being held open by another process?
<sub[t]rnl> Schuenemann➜ you could use lsof and the /proc dir to retreive it
<Schuenemann> sub[t]rnl, huh... a link to that file?
<terran4000_> limac: no
<terran4000_> limac: other than have a laptop and a desktop (and the like)
<limac> btw how do u use samba
<sub[t]rnl> Schuenemann➜ when you delete a file your essentially removing a link to it, until all processes have "let go" of it its still there
<terran4000_> limac: which to a radio station with better music.
<r_> uwo: maybe you can try to uninstal all the
<sub[t]rnl> Schuenemann➜ google "rm retrieve lsof"
<limac> terran4000_: thx, what do u mean switch to a radio station?? o.o
<terran4000_> limac: joke.
<DreadKnight> actually ubuntu uses firefox as default, not gnome (which has empathy) right?
<Schuenemann> sub[t]rnl, I don't think any process is holding it, I just deleted... no processes would have reason to link to it
<terran4000_> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<limac> terran4000_ good one
<r_> uwo: maybe there is some separated configuration direcotry for KDE4 - KDE3 has .kde in you home folder - aren't these settings for # and 4 versions of KDE separated?
<limac> terran4000, the tutorial will b there???
<terran4000_> Personally, if I 'need' to use samba I just use konqueror and something like smb://othercomp/music/passed-out-music
<Tallen> Anyone know how to get spellcheck working in Konversation?
<terran4000_> limac: no idea, I guess that depends on what you really want to do with it. Worth checking out.
<limac> terran4000_ u no like file transfer between computers
<terran4000_> in that case: question #1: is the windows computer already setup for sharing?
<sub[t]rnl> Tallen➜ right click in the dialog box (where you type), and click autospell check
<Tallen> sub[t]rnl: doh! thanks.
<r_>  uwo: if you mean default settings without keeping your configurations, you can delete .kde directory completely - after next login the configuration dialog should appear
<limac> terran4000_ how do u set it up?
<terran4000_> Speaking of spell check ... KDE programs need to get a much better spell check interface. Gaim is a good example. I know it's OT, but meh. Just wanted to get the thought out there.
 * sub[t]rnl nods
<terran4000_> terran4000_: I usually start out by drinking a whole bottle of wiskey. It helps when dealing with Windows networking
<sub[t]rnl> kde4 has its own ~/.kde4 dir it stores settings too
<terran4000_> doh!
<sub[t]rnl> and with talking to yourself!
<terran4000_> Success!
<terran4000_> Now I can take over the world by confusing everyone into nothingness.
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<terran4000_> Anywho
<terran4000_> limac: On the windows computer
<limac> yeah how?
<terran4000_> It's usually something like (assuming windows XP) right click on the folder you want to share
<terran4000_> and selecting the "share" tab (or something like that)
<terran4000_> Enable file sharing for that folder and pray to God (no joke) that it will work
<Schuenemann> sub[t]rnl, any specific resource? lots of nonsense stuff
<terran4000_> sed s/God/wiskey bottle/
<limac> terran4000_: what if I have win98????
<Schuenemann> limac, then, my apologies
<terran4000_> Windows 98 had file sharing?!
<limac> i don't no
<terran4000_> lol
<terran4000_> Sorry, but the last experience with '98 was me throwing the computer out the window, then convincing my boss the computer commited suicide and to get me a new one (it worked)
<Schuenemann> it did... you're surfing the web while sharing your whole HD
<terran4000_> In this world, we call it H4X0R3D
<limac> I wanna just infect it with a virus too manually but can't
<DreadKnight> omg swiftweasel rocks, uninstalling swiftfox xD
<limac> the netscape browser takes like a decade to come
<terran4000_> Really though, I don't know. It should have a 'share' tab/window/feature somewhere
<terran4000_> You'll have to google for it.
<limac> :"(
<kyled185> and sacrifice a goat
<limac> :'(
<terran4000_> Only one?
<terran4000_> Wow, must've upgraded.
<terran4000_> Used to take a goat and a virgin.
<kyled185> hehe
<limac> I have an IBM laptop and u wont belive it's processor speed
<limac> !
<limac> o.O
<terran4000_> As for the linux side of things:
<biovore> 1 Mhz
<limac> no
<kyled185> 75
<limac> biovore ^^
<terran4000_> Install samba, if you  know how to ...
<limac> biovore: good guess tho
<terran4000_> 750 hertz?
<Tallen> limac: I am running Xbuntu on a PII 366 with 192MB RAM and a 6.4GB hardrive. (IBM 570). ;)
<kyled185> 75MHz
<kyled185> I had a 75MHz laying around, not sure if it still exists though
<limac> terran4000_ no it's 2.8 mflops
<biovore> I had it running on a 16 Mhz 386with 16MB of ram and 1.44 MB floppy :-P
<limac> it's incredibly fast and got it free from IBM
<kyled185> that's nothing, I installed Xubuntu on my TI-83 back in high school
<terran4000_> Psh, 1.44 floppy are sooo new age. 5 1/4 disks are the way to go man.
<limac> thats mainly for the supercomputer design and stuff
<terran4000_> limac: know how to install samba on the linux side of the issue?
<biovore> 2.8 Mflop isn't very fast..
<limac> sudo apt-get install samba
<terran4000_> woot
<limac> biovore: u gotta b kidding
<biovore> 1 tflop is fast
<biovore> 1 or 1G flop
<limac> well
<biovore> 1M flop is nothing..
<limac> blue gene itself is 2.8 gflops
<biovore> blue gen is 1998
<limac> huh???
<limac> how about 1pflop????
<biovore> 36.01 teraflops <-- what the average super computer does these days
<biovore> 1Meg is 100,000 times slower then 1T
<terran4000_> All this talk of flopping around is getting me a taste for sushi
<randomshadowbmg> can kubuntu write to ntfs now?
<biovore> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Schuenemann> biovore, you mean 1 million
<terran4000_> randomshadowbmg: yes, with fuse.
<biovore> yeah..
<terran4000_> All hail Fuse!
<jeff__> sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<jeff__> sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/whatever (must mkdir /media/whatever first)
<jeff__> you may need -force if it was last used in windows.
<jeff__> mm sushi
<Romina> hi guys
<Romina> normally,  KDE 3 saves the  preferred default application for certain filetypes in  ~/.kde/share/config/profilerc
<Romina> kubuntu seems to do otherway
<Romina> could you please tell me where kubuntu saves this information?
<Schuenemann> Romina, try /usr/share
<hannes_> I'm trying to install fallout2 with wine but I get an error: Error initializing video mode
<hannes_> any ideas?
<biovore> its wine..
<biovore> your lucky if anything works..
<sub[t]rnl> hannes_➜ try searching the wine database
<hannes_> well, I searched it and nobody had any problems with fallout
<Romina> Schuenemann, cat: /usr/share/config/profilerc: No such file or directory
<Schuenemann> Romina, /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config
<Romina> cat: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config: No such file or directory
<Schuenemann> Romina, you're supposed to navigate there
<Romina> I am on 7.04
<Romina> if it makes a difference
<Schuenemann> me too
<Schuenemann> Romina, cd /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config
<Romina> bash: cd: /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config: No such file or directory
<Schuenemann> now that's weird
<Romina> Schuenemann, only   /usr/share/   exists
<Romina> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/ does NOT exist
<walkover>  hello! im running compiz with kubuntu and the panel does not work as it should. it displays all my tasks from all desktops in one. How do i avoid this?
<itsjustme> Hello all... I have a rather unique problem.. My desktop doesn't allow me to see the taskbar at the bottom of the screen..  Even after configuring it to be larger I can't see the bottom of it.. I tried to adjust the horizontal and vertical monitor inputs and also it doesn't allow a full view of the taskbar.. An example of what I see is this program, if it was in full (maximized ) screen i can't see the text field.  I have to have
<itsjustme> the program in min size to type.. Any help???
<Schuenemann> Romina, it's empty?
<Romina> it does not even exist
<walkover> the pager does not work properly either
<Romina> /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings: No such file or directory
<Schuenemann> Romina, see it there is any directory that makes sense... I don't know. I have that exact file you mentioned
<sub[t]rnl> itsjustme➜ you tried the horizontal/vertical on the actual monitor right?
<Schuenemann> Romina, sudo -name profilerc might find it
<slow-motion> n8
<walkover> anyone?
<Schuenemann> sorry, sudo find -name profilerc
<Romina> the only one is in   /home/romina/.kde/share/config/profilerc
<Romina> but this one seems not to work
<fdoving> Romina: what are you trying to do?
<Romina> when I change the default application for any file,  this file does not change
<itsjustme> YES i did and it was only limited in the help it gave
<Romina> fdoving, what I want to do:
<sub[t]rnl> walkover➜ http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=61169
<Romina> fdoving, I have to set up around 6 computers with kubuntu
<Romina> it takes a long time until every file type is associated to a default application
<Romina> so I just want to port the data file which contains this information to all the 6 computers I am going to set up
<Romina> fdoving, goal is to find the data file :)
<fdoving> Romina: with the changes you make to one account, right?
<fdoving> so you set up one account, and want to copy the thing around to all the other boxes?
<Romina> the #kde guys said it would be  ~/.kde/share/config/profilerc ... well, this file contains some infos,  but it does not change when I link a file type to a new default app
<Romina> fdoving, not everything should be copied,  but some stuff
<Schuenemann> Romina, that file (in home) seems to work for me. It has only some filetypes and I remember I changed those
<Romina> the default applications stuff is one of the things which has to be copied
<fdoving> Romina: it is profilerc.
<Romina> Schuenemann, when you change any other file type (I tried it with .mp3)  this file does NOT change
<Romina> http://sial.org/pbot/paste
<Romina> erm sorry
<Romina> http://sial.org/pbot/29591?tx=on&submit=Format+it%21
<Schuenemann> Romina, it just did to me
<Schuenemann> I changed png to gimp and it was recorded there
<fdoving> Romina: but by default the ~/.kde/share/config/profilerc is only the differences in that accounts config, compared to the system-default, whcih is /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde-profile/default/share/config/profilerc
<fdoving> ~/.kde/share/config/profilerc will of course override the /usr/share one.
<Romina> Schuenemann, lemme try it with the same stuff (png to gimp)
<sourcemaker> hal is no working for me... what's wrong?
<sourcemaker> I have inserted a usb but there is no window to auto-mount
<f3ex> кто выключил свет??
<Schuenemann> !ru | f3ex
<ubotu> f3ex: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sub[t]rnl> sourcemaker➜ try sudo fdisk -l
<Boruta> i turn on my PC and it says: etc/init.d/rc usplash_write permission denied and die hard please help! I have not modified anything it was ok
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: I know.. how to mount ... but how can I auto-mount
<Romina> Schuenemann, nothing happened to ~/.kde/share/config/profilerc
<Romina> fdoving, should it make me wonder that  /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/   does NOT exist?
<Schuenemann> Romina, weird... you're sure it's the same user?
<Romina> yes
<fdoving> Romina: are you missing the kubuntu-default-settings package?
<Danbroot> um.. how to enable flash in konqueror in gutsy? :/
<Romina> fdoving, no clue, I run the default installation of  7.04
<fdoving> Romina: then you should have it.
<Schuenemann> Romina, apt-cache policy kubuntu-default-settings
<Schuenemann> I think she doesn't
<Romina> kubuntu-default-settings:
<sub[t]rnl> sourcemaker➜ anything interesting in dmesg when you plug it in?
<Romina>   Installed: (none)
<fdoving> that is interessting.
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: no.. quite normal
<Romina> could it change anything to my current installation if I install this package now?
<fdoving> Romina: how did you install kde?
<sourcemaker> it's located at /dev/sdd1
<Romina> fdoving, kubuntu comes with KDE by default
<Romina> ubuntu is the gnome one
<fdoving> Romina: yes, some defaults, but your ~/.kde changes will stick.
<sourcemaker> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Romina> fdoving, I hope it won't change too much
<Schuenemann> fdoving, IIRC, I installed this package yesterday. I didn't have it (although I removed some packages that might've removed it along)
<Romina> fdoving, installing this package could help me solve my problem?
<fdoving> Romina: do you have kubuntu-desktop then?
#kubuntu 2008-01-05
<Romina> fdoving, kubuntu-desktop should be a meta package
<Romina> but lemme search
<Romina>   Installed: (none)
<Romina> interesting *g*
<fdoving> did you uninstall any apps after installing?
<Romina> maybe because I additionally installed xfce and gmome,  icewm and ...
<Schuenemann> Romina, did you remove something from the default installation?
<Romina> nope
<Romina> I only installed tons of new stuff
<fdoving> Romina: well, you should try to install at least kubuntu-default-settings then. kubuntu-desktop too, if you want the apps it recommends.
<sub[t]rnl> sourcemaker➜ the usbmount package might be worth checking out, though its not really answering why hal isn't mounting the hotplug to begin with
<fantomas> holaa
<Dagon> Does anyone know when KDE 4 is going to be ready for download?
<phoenixz> Hi there, how can I FORCE X to take a certain resolution?? My laptop is driving me *nuts* here, every time when I restart, X will show a wrong resolution on the external video.. I had it correctly one tijme, but now again, its wrong, the desktop is like just 10% (or so) bigger than the monitor and so I have to scroll around which is a bad thing (tm) for presentations..
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: Problem solved
 * bascule fails yo understand the desire to have something that currently has considerably less function than it's predecessor (kde3.5)
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: apt-get install ivman pmount usbmount
<bascule> !resolution | phoenixz
<ubotu> phoenixz: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<michael> hello everyone happy new year.....my kdm theme manager doesn't work it does accept any theme i try to install..... anyone know how to fix it?
<phoenixz> bascule, thanks!
<sub[t]rnl> sourcemaker➜ excellent
<sub[t]rnl> michael➜ http://subtrnl.homelinux.com/kdmtheme.html
<itsjustme> I got it!!  the refresh rate was to high for the desktop///
<michael> ok thanks i will check it out
<sub[t]rnl> grats itsjustme
<comodo> anyone no of a good gui server program to run a server
<sourcemaker> sub[t]rnl: Always the same... never upgrade... alway fresh clean install *g*
<sub[t]rnl> sourcemaker➜ hehe, yeah there always seems to be snags
<Schuenemann> comodo, what kind of server?
<comodo> ftp
<bascule> have a look at webmin
<bascule> !info webmin
<ubotu> Package webmin does not exist in gutsy
<bascule> something like that it's called I am sure
<comodo> ok i'll check it out thanks man
<shaffy> can anyone offer any solutions to my current network problem:  i am connected to my wireless network, i can access my router through my webbrowser, but no internet capabilities are present for any applications.  also, other computers connected wirelessly to the network have internet capabilties.  it is just my kubuntu OS (my dualboot XP OS works fine, too).
<shaffy> also, i am using the Wicd connection manager
<bascule> shaffy: does it say unknown host?
<Romina> fdoving, thank you for the tip with the "kubuntu-default-settings"  package
<shaffy> bascule: do you mean in firefox?  it just shows server not found.  my Wicd manager shows me connected to my network fine, too.
<Romina> fdoving, it helped ... now,  ~/.kde/share/config/profilerc   changes when I change something
<bascule> shaffy: dns issue, why are you not using knetworkmanager?
<shaffy> bascule:  i hate it.  i've always had problems with it connecting to my network.
<shaffy> bascule:  but now it seems i'm having issues with wicd.  \
<bascule> well you need to set nameserver into /etc/resolv.conf
<fdoving> Romina: good thing it worked. going to bed, nite.
<bascule> nameserver router.s.i.p
<Romina> fdoving, are you still here?
<mcvdjp> =))
<Romina> fdoving, there is just one very small question remaining
<Romina> at a default installation ....
<shaffy> bascule:  THANK YOU!  it worked!
<Romina> does  ~/.kde/share/config/profilerc   contain anything?
<bascule> shaffy: welcome :)
<shaffy> bascule:  how does such an error occur?
<shaffy> i saw it switched from 192.168.0.1 to the erroneous 192.168.2.1
<tony_> holaaaaa
<Romina> if  ~/.kde/share/config/profilerc   does not contain anything on a plain default installation of kubuntu,   I could delete its content right now,  isn't it?
<bascule> shaffy: well netwotkmanager would set nameserver for you with avahi, guess wicd doesn't do this
<shaffy> bascule:  thanks again. :)  have a great day/night.
<bascule> shaffy: np, you too, bed time for me, 2 x-files episodes, then sleep :)
<ogre> how do i show wallpapers ive downloaded off the net?
<Schuenemann> Romina, I believe so
<Schuenemann> it appears to contain only what you changed
<Romina> cool Schuenemann
<Romina> th
<Romina> x
<shaffy> bascule:  hehe night then.
<walkover> hey! how do i get the kicker-compiz and the kicker-taskbar-compiz in gutsy?
<sub[t]rnl> www.kde-apps.org
<walkover> thanks
<f3ex> ааа, он оказывается в холодильнике был
<BluesKaj> !ru | f3ex
<ubotu> f3ex: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dwidmann> Wow, seems Adept_Manager wasn't up to that task ...... ;tried to select 1212 packages ..... it was using 1.5GB of RAM when I kill -9'd it.
<nosrednaekim> whew
<Jonny> Little help: ping machine works, but ping machine.domain.com doesn't
<Jonny>  It gets the address of machine by looking it up in DNS, and resolv.conf has search domain.com
<Jonny> ...any ideas anyone? :)
<Jonny> Other clients within the same network run fine (they are debian)
<Jonny> Thus it appears to be a clientside issue
<Jonny> Adding machine.domain.com to /etc/hosts resolves the problem, but I'd like to know why this happened in the first place
<nosrednaekim> Jonny: did you try putting a debian resolv.conf in ubuntu?
<biovore> you have a DNS server?
<biovore> thats registered?
<InspironUser> Anyone run moblock on kubuntu?  How stable is it?
<biovore> maybe I am just reading that wrong..
<Jonny> biovore, I said other clients can handle things fine. The DNS server is local, the domain is an internal domain
<Jonny> nosrednaekim, the resolv.confs are indeed identical :)
<biovore> resolve.conf point to your local dns server first?
<Jonny> biovore, it's the only one in the list at present ;)
<biovore> firewall?
<Jonny> This is a fresh install of kubuntu, all the network settings are the same as other clients here
<Jonny> No firewalls involved - pinging it without the FQDN works fine
<biovore> well its defently a dns resolution problem..
<Jonny> Pinging external domains also works normally, and connecting to the machine I'm pinging and dig A machine.domain.com works properly
<Jonny> Yeah.
<Jonny> Something on this machine, but I can't figure out what
<biovore> need to see what its doing when it runs gethostbyname()
<Jonny> hehe
<Jonny> Well it's too late to be picking through strace output now
<Jonny> I was wondering if anyone else had come across this behaviour, that's all
<biovore> well running wireshark on the dns server will show if it's asking to resolve a domain name..
<Jonny> I've seen it on Windows clients many a time, but this is one of the few times I've seen a linux system do it
<Jonny> After repeated double checks of configs and so on
<Jonny> Yes I may check that next week
<Jonny> Thanks for your help anyway :) Good night
<pdenapo> Hi, I want to ask a question: I'm having the following trouble, my folders in kmail get orderered in reverse alphabetical order, how can I get them sorted in the correct order?
<brmassa> i tried to install the kubuntu0-extra but i still cannot see any videos on kafeine
<brmassa> nor ogg theora. even mp3 are ok.
<tekteen> !w32codecs |brmassa
<ubotu> brmassa: The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<tekteen> !medibuntu |brmassa
<ubotu> brmassa: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tekteen> brmassa: hope this helps :-)
<brmassa> tekteen: for gutsy too?
<tekteen> brmassa: yep
<grunger> can anyone tell me where does Knotes store its data?
<brmassa> tekteen: thanks. why the ubuntu says the kubuntu-restricted-extras package would be enough?
<tekteen> brmassa: it does mp3 and java (not sure about flash)
<tekteen> brmassa: w32codecs does every format
<sub[t]rnl> grunger➜ ~/.kde/share/apps/knotes
<tekteen> brmassa: also if u want to read dvds ...
<tekteen> !libdvdcss|brmassa
<ubotu> brmassa: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
 * ubuntu finds the problems with having your nick as "ubuntu"
<ubuntu> this is nosrednaekim ;)
<sub[t]rnl> hehe, heya nosrednaekim
<tekteen> hey
<ubuntu> testing out hardy..
<tekteen> cool
<ubuntu> artwork is sweet...
<sub[t]rnl> hows it looking?
<ubuntu> beautiful..
<grunger> thank you sub[t]rnl !
<sub[t]rnl> np!
<ubuntu> hardware detection is great as always.
<sub[t]rnl> nice
<ubuntu> WHAT? no glxinfo?
<tekteen> ubuntu: how did u get the name? I am surprised someone else did not take it
<sub[t]rnl> eep
<ubuntu> tekteen: no idea...
<ubuntu> yaaa... i'm going to die without glxgears.
<sub[t]rnl> hrm, wonder if theres a substitute for checking fps
<InspironUser> Ubuntu, don't be modest (He wrote it).
<ubuntu> eh...i'm just getting mesa-utils... 49kbs..
<tekteen> hi grunger
<grunger> hello. the ~/.kde/share/apps/knotes folder doesn't have the actual notes in it. just note positions and other meta data :(
<grunger> I need to make a backup of my knotes.
<sub[t]rnl> look for a .ics file
<grunger> thank you once again, sub[t]rnl !
<sub[t]rnl> anytime
<GuyFromHell> Umm, isn't Hardy kubuntu not going to be LTS?
 * GuyFromHell is referring to the hardy alpha 2 download page for kubuntu
<stdin> GuyFromHell: no
<GuyFromHell> stdin: sorry could you expand that a bit, the multi-negative is confusing me
<brmassa> guys, anyone ever tried to put ktorrent on the kicker's quicklauncher? on my pc, the icon is invisible
<stdin> Kubuntu 8.04 (Hardy) will not be an LTS version
<GuyFromHell> stdin: ah, thank you =)
<earthsound> i am having a problem with a couple of settings not sticking after a reboot: display resolution and network DNS servers. any ideas?
<earthsound> i'm running kubuntu 7.10
<earthsound> the DNS servers are going back to my ISPs default DNS servers and the display resolution is defaulting to 1600x1200 (instead of 1280x1024)
<Creed> Wheres the SytemRequirements for Kubuntu?
<earthsound> Creed: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(Linux_distribution)#System_requirements
<matthew_> When I copy music to ogg vorbis format, is that something any windows user can use?
<xjdriver69> vlc
<matthew_> Or should I use mp3 to give to windows users?
<Schuenemann> matthew_, certainly
<matthew_> Schuenemann: they won't need any special software download?
<Schuenemann> matthew_, to play mp3, you need mp3 player. To play ogg, you need ogg player. I wouldn't call that "special"
<Schuenemann> but I think WMP can play it
<Schuenemann> and winamp, probably
<matthew_> I don't know what comes with windows
<matthew_> I don't use windows.. haven't for many years
<matthew_> been all linux since 1998
<Schuenemann> WMP is M$ crappy player
<Schuenemann> IIRC I played one at work (win XP)
<matthew_> ok.. great then
<matthew_> because k3b gives me errors when trying to rip as mp3
<Schuenemann> you don't have the mp3 encoder, maybe
<Schuenemann> wait, k3b to rip?
<matthew_> from music cd to ogg vorbis works fine with k3b
<Schuenemann> hmm didn't know that
<Schuenemann> I use kaudiocreator
<earthsound> matthew_: in order to play an ogg file, a windows user will need the right codec
<earthsound> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Media_help_(Ogg)
<Schuenemann> matthew_, I guess you need lame to encode to mp3
<Schuenemann> but I'd stick to ogg. It's free
<happytiger> Maan cant i wait for the kde4 depencies to get fixed http://pastebin.com/d7fb6843e
<happytiger> get this one all the time :-)
<marc> hola?
<marc> estoy de pruebas
<marc> alguien me puede leer?
<marc> hola
<krawek> marc: #kubuntu-es
<krawek> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<marc> gracias
<xjdriver69> happytiger: are you on kde 4 now?
<krawek> de nada
<earthsound> i cannot get knetworkmanager to show a visible window. is it a console program?
<sub[t]rnl> its a system tray application
<devarius_> spanish?
<sub[t]rnl> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<happytiger> xjdriver69: Yep
<Ed_E> Why don't you guys just put the version of flash before the newest one available in the repo's?
<Ed_E> *Cricket's chirping*
<stdin> Ed_E: because we don't distribute flash
<stdin> Ed_E: the package just downloads the version from adobe
<Ed_E> Is there a kubuntu repo, or do you guys use Ubuntu's repo's only?
<stdin> kubuntu uses the XX.archive.ubuntu.com repos
<Ed_E> I see...what about throwing the .deb for the older Flash on the site and having people downgrade...that's what I had to do to get Konqueror working again in Arch.  I had to back up to the prior version again, otherwise the NSPlugin App kept crashing.
<stdin> Ed_E: like I said, the older .deb would still download the latest version of the flash plugin
<Ed_E> Meh?
<Ed_E> If you have an outdated deb it's not going to upgrade it.
<stdin> "<stdin> Ed_E: the package just downloads the version from adobe"
<stdin> it grabs the tar.gz, unpacks it and installs it
<Ed_E> So no matter what version of the deb...it's designed to get the newest from Adobe...that's silly.
<stdin> well adobe don't archive the versions and we can't redistribute it, so there's no choice
<Ed_E> Well, I've discovered the first thing in Arch that is easier than Ubuntu.
<Ed_E> All I had to do was downgrade to the older version and everything was working fine for me again.
<stdin> maybe Arch distribute the .so, I don't know. we can't as it's illegal
<Ed_E> Well, when you install a package and keeps it cached until you wipe your cache clean.  Basically when I upgrade I had the new package cached as well as the old.  All I had to do was uninstall one and install the other cached one.
<stdin> yes, but the package in the cache just downloads the new tar.gz anyway, so that doesn't help here
<jimmy51> howdy
<jimmy51> i tried out suggestions earlier to restore my graphics after trying to install the non-free ATI driver
<jimmy51> the restore worked, but attempting to install the driver again caused the same problem
<jimmy51> Q:  is there a way to force a re-download of the driver?  also, is there some log I can check to see what the issue was?
<sonoftheclayr> Does anyone know of any tweaks to make KDE faster?
<Ed_E> Yeah...switch from Kubuntu to Sidux LOL
<sonoftheclayr> Oh yeah?
<Ed_E> Dude...Sidux is super fast.
<Ed_E> It's based on KDE too
<Ed_E> I like to say it's like Debian with a rocket up it's ass.
<sonoftheclayr> Okay so it's debian based? That's good. Make it easier
<Ed_E> Yep, but it doesn't come with Synaptic or anything...
<Ed_E> So, you can add synaptic but you have to do it from the CL
<Ed_E> So, it's not a noob distro
<sonoftheclayr> That's fine I usually use the CL to install things anyway
<Ed_E> But it's fast dude...or Arch, but Arch will turn someone back to Windows crying if your not advanced.
<sonoftheclayr> I'm using irssi right now. I don't mind using the CL. I prefer it sometimes
<Ed_E> Oh, cool
<Ed_E> Yeah bro...your not an Ubuntu user LOL
<Ed_E> Arch or Sidux
<Ed_E> You like Debian...Sidux all the way.
<sonoftheclayr> Thanks. I'll check them out
<Ed_E> Hey...you keep up on Linux news?
 * dr_willis will stick with Ubuntu
<Ed_E> Distro hopping is fun...
<sonoftheclayr> I try to
<Ed_E> Well, do me a favor...
<Ed_E> http://www.linux-revolution.com
<Ed_E> That's my site...
<Ed_E> I haven't really pushed it too much yet because I'm trying to get advice on what to change and what not yet, but I'd like people to come check it out and let me know what they think.
<sonoftheclayr> Look's good. First thing I'd do is get an RSS feed
<dr_willis> once ya learn the fundamentals of linux. :) the disrto differances .. can get annoying. :)
<Ed_E> Well, none of the news is mine...but I should add the RSS
<sonoftheclayr> Yeah one of the main things that turns me off sites is a lack of a feed
<Ed_E> I'm pulling other RSS's
<Ed_E> Hmm...
<Ed_E> Thanks
<Ed_E> My goal is to take the best RSS and have them available on my site
<sonoftheclayr> That would ne good
<Ed_E> Those sites on there are my most common news sites, so for me...I don't even use a RSS reader anymore...I have all the news updated on there.
<jeff__> has anyone gotten projectm to work?
<Ed_E> I'll make sure that all the RSS feeds are available on my site...
<Ed_E> Thanks sonoftheclayr
<sonoftheclayr> np
<sonoftheclayr> Thank you too
<biovore> oO
<corporeal> netsplit
<corporeal> or...
<corporeal> something?
<biovore> maybe we solved everyone's problem?
<biovore> :-P
<corporeal> :-p
<corporeal> if only, my friend. if only.
<Baudelaire> later..
<ardchoille> My konqueror bookmarks seem to have disappeared
<devarius_> spanish
<jimmy51> sheesh.  i'm thinking kubuntu 7.10 + ATI Restricted driver for 9800SE = sucky
<jimmy51> i get a blank screen no matter what
<SperMite> anyone running a AMD x2 CPU?
<rouzic> Hi all
<knx_> hi
<knx_> gdebi is very slow
<knx_> and causes drastic slow down
<knx_> and tenporary freeze
<knx_> but works in its own time
<ubuntu> ciao
<rouzic> chau ubuntu
<ubuntu> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rouzic> knx_: i remove gdebi and use dpkg.... :/
<knx_> so its a common issue?
<ubuntu> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu> !<factoid>
<AmyRose> !lowlatency
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lowlatency - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AmyRose> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<AmyRose> gah
<AmyRose> anyone know where to get info on the various kernels that are available in the repos?
<knx_> are you talking abt audio latency?
<AmyRose> Partially...
<AmyRose> I also want more general info
<jimmy51> has anyone here successfully used the ATI restricted drivers wiht a radeon 9800SE in Kubuntu 7.10?
<knx_> info about what amyrose?
<underdog5004> clear
<underdog5004> whoops
<knx_> jimmy51: iam using 9600pro
<AmyRose> knx_: Well, I can't find any info on what's compiled into each kernel
<knx_> hmm
<knx_> you using 7.10?
<max32167> hi i need your help installing "PCRE" (Perl Compatible Regular Expressions). 6.4 or latest 7.4 in kubuntu
<max32167> my research project not compile without it
<max32167> how to install this package ?
<max32167> !PCRE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sub[t]rnl> max32167➜ sudo apt-get install libpcre3
<max32167> ok
<max32167> thank you
<sub[t]rnl> no problem, you might want to install the libpcre3-dev as well
<max32167> i found only pcreeditor in adebt install manager
<max32167> where did you find this lib btw ?
<sub[t]rnl> !info libpcre3-dev
<ubotu> libpcre3-dev: Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 7.4-0ubuntu0.7.10.1 (gutsy), package size 245 kB, installed size 612 kB
<max32167> cool
<max32167> that's it
<sub[t]rnl> be sure to update your repo's with sudo apt-get update, then try fetching it
<max32167> i have only a list of updates from one german server and from ubuntu archive server
<max32167> only 23k packages
<sub[t]rnl> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<max32167> ok i didn't know that
<max32167> i've nly followed the instructions on the wikipedia page
<AmyRose> I see Mr Kaarsemaker didn't bother to update much for Gutsy
<sub[t]rnl> :>
<max32167> hmm... i've folowed this omatic site then generate instruction now a text file open. what now?
<max32167> how to update servers list now?
<dr_willis> if its the sources.list you arwe refering to - it goes in /etc/apt/
<dr_willis> Then you use the commands 'sudo apt-get update'  then 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  - then start isntalling whatever it is you wanted.
<max32167> you mean i must manually copy it to  /etc/apt/ dir ?
<sub[t]rnl> save the contents to "sources.list".  Then sudo cp sources.list /etc/apt/ && sudo apt-get update
<max32167> oh, i see
<sub[t]rnl> like the doc said
<dr_willis> The package manager tools with gui's normaly let you se what all is in a given reposiutory also. if you just want to explore the new ones you added.
<max32167> my engish is pretty bad )
<max32167> try to use simple words
<max32167> i am from russia
<Ramchan> try automatix
<max32167> everyday we drink vodka and do nothing
<sub[t]rnl> lol
<dr_willis> dont mess with automatix.. :)
<dr_willis> copy the page that site generated to /etc/apt/sources.list
<unix_infidel> where do workaholics go on friday / saturday nights to work?
<sub[t]rnl> don't know, where
<unix_infidel> that's an actual question.
<sub[t]rnl> oh, hah
 * sub[t]rnl was waiting for punchline
 * unix_infidel is waiting for an answer :-)
 * dr_willis is waiting for teh Offtopic warning
<dr_willis> :)
<sub[t]rnl> its up to us 3 to fire it off, as we're the only ones around
<sub[t]rnl> :p
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<sub[t]rnl> bam!
<unix_infidel> lol
<dr_willis> Well i'm going to OT to bed... :)
<max32167> yeah it's piece of cake
<dr_willis>  apt-get install sleep
<dr_willis> :)
<max32167> now this research project comiles
<max32167> *compiles
<sub[t]rnl> good deal max32167
<max32167> hmm when i write in console sudo apt-get upgrade it is said there 0 new packages
<ardchoille> max32167: That is because your system is up-to-date
<max32167> ok then
<max32167> i've only instaalled kubuntu  yerstoday
<max32167> but i feel i know about it very much
<funcrush> What is symbol lookup error?
<jsokzb538h> any one know how to migrate amaroks postgresql music database form one system to another?
<max32167> did you tried save and load?
<ardchoille> jsokzb538h: Is it ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/collection.db ? Can you simply copy that file over?
<ardchoille> I'd be willing to bet copying over the entire ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok directory would work
<jsokzb538h> that is the mysql light db, which doesn't contain any thing, I configured amarok to use postgresql
<jsokzb538h> does any one know about postgresql
<jsokzb538h> ?
<ardchoille> jsokzb538h: Ah, ok
<dsmith_> hi I have a minor issue, when I go to do an update it says "conversation with su failed", when I do a cat /etc/sudoers I do not se my login shown, only root with an mention of admin.
<mohamed> hi guys I just installed Kubuntu, but I can'
<mohamed> I can
<mohamed> I can't get my second monitor to work
<mohamed> Any help
<dsmith_> look at your xorg.conf file
<dsmith_> your going to have to edit thast for your second monitor
<mohamed> do you have any url where it explains it
<dsmith_> not off the top off my head , your attempting dual monitors right?
<sub[t]rnl> mohamed➜ what video card do you have?
<mohamed> yeah and I have gforce 8700 as O tjoml
<mohamed> as I think
<sub[t]rnl> try using the nvidia-settings package
<sub[t]rnl> makes setting up duals a snap
<mohamed> where can I download the nivida-setting package?
<dsmith_>  apt-get?
<sub[t]rnl> ^^
<dsmith_> sub[t]rnl: do know anything about the issue I have?
<dsmith_> conversation with su failed?
<sub[t]rnl> what are you trying to do again? update the system?
<mohamed> that's werid I thought I had Kubunt7.10 and now the system trying to upgrade to 7.10
<dsmith_> sub[t]rnl: yes, somehow I am not shown as having su access though I can login
<dsmith_> strange.
<sub[t]rnl> mohamed➜ yeah its a known bug, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to see if your current
<mohamed> so should I let it go on, or should I stop it?
<sub[t]rnl> let it go
<dsmith_> ok I have gained admin access using the su cmd
<sub[t]rnl> the first user you create when installing the system is apart of the "admin" group dsmith_
<sub[t]rnl> k, good
<dsmith_> i know, but something has happened
<mohamed> it look like it stopping at 0% for ever and it's not moving where it says installing upgrades
<sub[t]rnl> dsmith_➜ do groups dsmith_ or whatever to see what groups a user is apart of
<dsmith_> i just nano'd sudoers, grousp shows me as admin now
<dsmith_> brb
<dsmith_> going to logout then back in
<dsmith_> ouch su returned with an error
<dsmith_> lol
<dsmith_> groups gives me this : dsmith adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev fuse admin vboxusers
<sub[t]rnl> is everything working now? or no?
<yao_ziyuan> adept-manager is easily broken
<yao_ziyuan> and when it's broken, it can't be back
<dsmith_> no
<dsmith_> ouch
<yao_ziyuan> i tried to download several wxpython packages
<yao_ziyuan> probably one of them was not completely downloaded due to a network problem
<yao_ziyuan> and while installing these packages, adept-manager reported an error
<sub[t]rnl> !apt-fix | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<yao_ziyuan> and when i restart adept-manager, it always says "another program is using the package database"
<yao_ziyuan> so anyway adept-manager should be more robust...
<vwhydrowv> hello everyone
<vwhydrowv> if im trying to define a local drive to be seen through apache, what would be the best way?
<sub[t]rnl> vwhydrowv➜ #apache might be a better place to ask
<yao_ziyuan> linux is like a game where there are many single points of failure that require a magical password from irc to get passed...
<vwhydrowv> ok thanks
<yao_ziyuan> such a hazardous environment can't host windows exiles...
<sub[t]rnl> !ot | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yao_ziyuan> i think it's very on-topic
<yao_ziyuan> it's about the usability of kubuntu
<sub[t]rnl> you had a problem with adept, I offered the solution
<yao_ziyuan> or user-friendliness
<sub[t]rnl> general rants can be taken to offtopic
<yao_ziyuan> sub[t]rnl: but the more general meta-problem is still there
<vwhydrowv> no answers in apache, can anyone help me here?
<vwhydrowv> im so close to being setup, please?
<yao_ziyuan> maybe i'm wrong: linux is a special force training camp, not a hotel?
<sub[t]rnl> vwhydrowv➜ not familiar with it, sorry
<sub[t]rnl> yao_ziyuan➜ linux is an operating system actual.  Well, linux refers to the kernel and GNU/Linux the os
<sub[t]rnl> BUDS would be a special force training camp
<sub[t]rnl> hehe
<vwhydrowv> ok
<JW> hi guys, all fine?
<sub[t]rnl> !hi | JW
<ubotu> JW: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<JW> YALex: hi
<YALex> hello
<YALex> how are you?
<JW> thanks guys
<JW> I'm doing awsome, rainy south african days
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<JW> what's cooking?
<YALex> quite the opposite here - hot australian summer
<JW> what does !ot means?8-)
<ardchoille> it means read the message from ubotu
<JW> ard
<JW> ardchoille: thanx, do you know gaim?
<JW> any1 else?
<ardchoille> JW: No, I don't use it.
<JW> what you use?
<YALex> I use kopete
<JW> i'm using windows and also mobile fone
<yao_ziyuan> sub[t]rnl: just curious: even if adept_manager is broken, it doesn't affect apt-get, isn't it?
<JW> YALex: u join me on k of topic?
<ardchoille> yao_ziyuan: No, those are seperate front-ends to APT
<yao_ziyuan> ...
<yao_ziyuan> do they use the same package database?
<sub[t]rnl> yes
<yao_ziyuan> then if adept-manager says the database is locked,
<yao_ziyuan> how can apt-get solve it?
<ardchoille> !adeptfix | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<yao_ziyuan> ah
<yao_ziyuan> unlock
<JW> please join us8-)
<ardchoille> JW: Please stop that.
<JW> ardchoille: appologize
<pablo> hi evry body?
<sub[t]rnl> !hi | pablo
<ubotu> pablo: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<pablo> may i ask a question ?
<sub[t]rnl> sure
<pablo> tks
<kristian_> hi to all
<sub[t]rnl> how d kristian_
<pablo> ok, do you know about a program to create electronica musica
<pablo> by linux of course
<pablo> yo compose electronic music
<sub[t]rnl> not personally, sorry
<pablo> ok
<sub[t]rnl> check out Ardour
<pablo> ok
<sub[t]rnl> or Audacity
<kristian_> is there somewhere where i can download more visuali. mods for amarok player
<pablo> audacity is for others thinks
<pablo> sorry things
<pablo> no to create or compose music
<sub[t]rnl> kristian_➜ might want to search on kde-apps.org
<pablo> Soy iam latin sometimes is dificult write in english with a good ortography
<pablo> where are you from ?
<sub[t]rnl> pablo➜ http://www.rosegardenmusic.com
<pablo> ok i will check out this page
<jeff__> kristian_:
<jeff__> projectm
<kristian_> ah thanks jeff__
<jeff__> milkdrop is the best
<jeff__> im in #projectm trying to get it to work in kubuntu right now
<pablo> no , man i didnt have luck
<pablo> buyt thks for your help
<Peaker> Hi, I have a bug here where sometimes whatever key I press is sent to the app as if it was pressed about 20 times. I suspect its caused by some driver lag, does anyone know about this or solutions to this?
<Peaker> I press Ctrl+W to close a Firefox tab, and instead it closes 20 tabs, typically killing firefox :-(
<pag> Peaker, I've heard about it, and the 'fix' (not *really* fixes the problem, but makes it more apperant) was to disable keyboard repeat in kcontrol
<yao_ziyuan> wanna query about that latest alpha 2 release
<yao_ziyuan> is it good?
<yao_ziyuan> is i worth upgrading to?
<Peaker> pag: Not being able to backspace or move continuously is probably even worse...
<Peaker> pag: Thanks for the suggestion though
<pag> np.
<yao_ziyuan> my SKIM config is ruined
<yao_ziyuan> am i allowed to use "fucked up"?
<ardchoille> !language | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<yao_ziyuan> o
<dsmith_> tmp
<se7en> do i have to burn a kubuntu.iso file to install or is there a way to boot (install) direct from the iso on a usb stick
<momal> Hey I am wondering if there is a website or something that lists applications for ubuntu that currently dont have a 64bit version. or a method to get them working on x64
<jeff__> im not supposed to say this
<jeff__> automatix
<momal> no
<momal> i don't mean that
<jeff__> its not supported at all
<jeff__> oh ones that dont have anythign at all
<momal> yeah like a list or something
<posingaspopular> se7en: you can book from usb
<jeff__> nothing i knwo of
<posingaspopular> boot from*
<yao_ziyuan> how do i clean up a package's configuration and reinstall it?
<yao_ziyuan> i ruined SKIM's configuration
<se7en> posingaspopular: form an .iso file right
<jussi01> !insatall | se7en
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insatall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<yao_ziyuan> must do a clean reinstall of SKIM, SCIM and Chinese Pinyin input method
<posingaspopular> yup. you can even boot xubuntu from an SD card
<jussi01> !install | se7en
<posingaspopular> gotta run now. gl se7en
<ubotu> se7en: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<yao_ziyuan> i want to know how to cleanly reinstall a package, resetting its configuration to default state
<jussi01> jeff__: please dont suggest automatix again.
<se7en> thanks posingaspopular
<jussi01> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is not recommended, supported or needed. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<yao_ziyuan> or:
<yao_ziyuan> does reinstalling a package in adept-manager/synaptic/whatever also reset the package's configuration?
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: it depends on whether you completely remove it or not, and it will never remove file you have created
<fuzzy> my sounds doesn't work, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ardchoille> yao_ziyuan: Where is the configuration file you ruined?
<ardchoille> !sound | fuzzy
<ubotu> fuzzy: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<yao_ziyuan> i only know that i ruined SKIM, SCIM, SCIM-PINYIN
<fuzzy> thx
<yao_ziyuan> these 3 are essential for chinese input
<jussi01> fuzzy: what kind of sound card?
<fuzzy> in kinfocenter it pulls up as ALC260
<yep> is it difficult to update kde from 3.5 to 4.0?
<jussi01> !kde4 | yao_ziyuan
<ubotu> yao_ziyuan: kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<jussi01> !kde4 | yep
<ubotu> yep: kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<yao_ziyuan> ..
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: my apologies
<yao_ziyuan> nothing
<yep> jussi01: is it also possible to remove it afer install?
<jussi01> yep: of course - you remove it the same as any other program from the repositories
<fuzzy> if the drivers for my sound card were incorrect, it wouldnt show up in kinfocenter, right?
<yao_ziyuan> what is the diff between Remove and Completely Remove a package?
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: remove just removes the files, completely remove takes all of the programs config files
<yao_ziyuan> good
<yao_ziyuan> !
<sourcemaker> I have downloaded the kde4 live cd... Can I start this with XEN?
<yao_ziyuan> maybe i should download that alpha 2 again
<yao_ziyuan> there's nothing to lose in vmware :)
<jeff__> does anyone here know if I can script PAN like, for each in `ls ~/NZBDIRECTORY` ; do pan $each "destination"; done ???????????????
<se7en> how do i find out what the UUID for a hdd is
<ardchoille> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<se7en> after resizing a partition i get hal-storage-fix-mount-refused uid 1000 ????
<yep> jussi01: im triying.....but is ti a quite stable version?
<jussi01> yep: no, of course it isnt stable - its a beta
<yep> jussi01: ok but is it cause problem also a t the previous 3.5 kde verson already installed?
<jeff__> ok is the proprietary driver tat kubuntu installed for me the same as the nvidia driver i can install from the nvidia website?
<jussi01> yep: it hasnt caused any for me, but never say never
<jeff__> where can i find amarok to select as a player?
<jeff__> like whats the path to the executable?
<jeff__> nm usr/bin
<yep> jussi01: uhmmm. i have to cross the fingers
<jussi01> yep: good luck :)
<sn4ke> hi guys
<sn4ke> nned some help
<sn4ke> anybody tehere?
<yep> jussi01: the last question......if kubuntu does not start to the next restart, How can I remove the pakge for dk4 using command line?
<jussi01> !ask | sn4ke
<ubotu> sn4ke: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sn4ke> k, thx, my problem is that i can not request any websites, irc, kopete and ftp work fine
<jussi01> yep: Im pretty sure it will start, but just sudo apt-get remove packages-listed-on-the-install-page
<yep> jussi01: ok jussi01.....i understand...sorry but i'm a beginner
<jussi01> sn4ke: can you open a konsole and type ping www.google.com ?
<sn4ke> yes, works fine
<jussi01> sn4ke: have you disabled ipv6?
<jussi01> !ipv6 | sn4ke
<ubotu> sn4ke: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sn4ke> lol, how shall i open that page?
<jussi01> sn4ke: hehe, for got
<jussi01> one moment
<sn4ke> thx
<jussi01> sn4ke: go to konsole and type: kdesu kate /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jussi01> sn4ke: then add: blacklist ipv6
<jussi01> to the end
<jussi01> sn4ke: after that is all don, restart the pc
<sn4ke> k, thx, will reboot now
<yep> jussi01: do you use linux for long time?
<jussi01> yep: a reasonable amount, yes
<jussi01> sn4ke: any luck?
<yep> jussi01: thnaks for the help you give to the begineer like me
<jussi01> yep: you are welcome :)
<sn4ke> problem remains :(
<jussi01> :(
<jussi01> sn4ke: Im not sure how to fix that one, the best I can do is refer you to google, or wait here for someone who knows.
<sn4ke> k, thx for your help, will try to google later, but first a lan-party is waiting ;
<sn4ke> ;)
<jussi01> sn4ke: :)
<sn4ke> c ya
<yep> jussi01: during install synaptic say: REplace configureation file : /etc/kd3/kdm/kdmrc ? What I have to do
<jussi01> yep: you can replace it or not, I generally dont.
<yep> jussi01: ok thanks
<yep> jussi01: help
<jussi01> yep: ?
<yep> jussi01: the fonts are too small. I'm not able to see naything
<yep> jussi01: the desktop is fine
<yep> jussi01: but the application as konversation are not visible
<jussi01> yep: Im not sure how to sort that out, Im sorry.
<yep> jussi01: last question: system setting KD4 does not start
<jussi01> yep: there are still many bugs in kde4 - as I said earlier, it is nt stable
<yep> jussi01: ok I tought that I was my mistake
<binky> Cool! A Kubuntu support channel! Anyone can help me?
<ardchoille> binky: Help with what?
<jussi01> !ask | binky
<ubotu> binky: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<binky> I want to install unrar. But in konsole does not appear. I have kubuntu Dapper. And I updated my repositories list
<aleksanteri> are you sure you have the non-free repository there?
<ardchoille> !info unrar-nonfree dapper
<ubotu> Package unrar-nonfree does not exist in dapper
<aleksanteri> !info unrar dapper
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<binky> I  have universe and main restricted ones. Should I have non-free... true?
<aleksanteri> binky, put the non-free there and update
<ardchoille> binky: Enable the multiverse repo and try: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install unrar
<binky> thank you all
<antibody_> hey all \o
<antibody_> I installed kubuntu hardy in a virtual machine..its still comes with kde3 right?
<antibody_> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<jussi01> antibody_: #ubuntu+1 for all hardy questions
<antibody_> ok sorry
<mauri> jussi01: Have I remove "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main " from list?
<mauri> jussi01: adept show now a lot of upgrade
<aleksanteri> oh.. is "hardy" the codename of the next kubuntu release?
<mauri> jussi01: as konsole, python kate kdebase-data kdepasswd ans so on
<jussi01> !hardy | aleksanteri
<ubotu> aleksanteri: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<aleksanteri> oki
<yepp> jussi01: are you still there
<jussi01> !nickspam > yepp
<yepp> jussi01: i dont know
<jussi01> yepp: I am here. Im just quite busy with some stuff
<yepp> jussi01: only a question. After having install kde 4, Have I to remove "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main " from list?
<yepp> jussi01: adept show now a lot of upgrade
<yepp> jussi01: as konsole, python kate kdebase-data kdepasswd ans so on
<jussi01> yepp: no
<freepenguin> Have fun with Free Penguin:  http://www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html    =)
<jussi01> you can install those updates
<yepp> jussi01: have I update the packages suggested?
<yepp> jussi01: ok i missed your answer
<yepp> jussi01: thanks a lot very much for the help and sorry for the stupid quesions I did. Have a nice day (or night)
<Wh1rlw1nd> Hi all. I used to know how to disable kicker for all users, but I forgot. Does anybody remember the way to achieve this?
<jussi01> !nickspam > Ktala
<Ktala> jussi01: what?
<jussi01> Ktala: please see the private message from ubotu
<Ktala> jussi01: Done, sorry for disturbing.
<Ktala> jussi01: I'm going to change the konversation configuration (it's my first time with it ;-D)
<guardian> hi
<guardian> can someone point me to a good application that would resemble adobe premiere ?
<rothchild> guardian: that's video editing right?
<guardian> and composing yes
<bazhang> guardian: kino?
<bazhang> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.0-3ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 4251 kB, installed size 9272 kB
<rothchild> Lives looks quite good too
<rothchild> you might want to have a a look at the package list for ubuntustudio
<guardian> thx, gonna try
<TimS> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<rothchild> guardian: if you're a premier power user I wouldn't get your hopes up too much!
<TimS> 6.06 was LTS?
<ardchoille> TimS: Yes
<TimS> =]
<TimS> ardchoille: Was it the first LTS?
<ardchoille> Yes. It was supposed to be 6.04, but was delayed to make it LTS.
<jussi01> !info kdenlive | guardian
<ubotu> guardian: kdenlive: A Non-Linear Video Editing Suite for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-0.0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 648 kB, installed size 1992 kB
<Arielle> Hello everyone i would love to know how I can make an animation on linux
<ScottG> !info blender | Arielle
<ubotu> arielle: blender: Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.44-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7168 kB, installed size 18628 kB
<ScottG> Blender does 3D animation
<Black_Monkey> hi, what's all the kde4 upgrades I'm getting today?
<Black_Monkey> is that the latest svn?
<Arielle> sorry I do not understand
<Arielle> i am only 11
<guardian> thx jussi01
<cef> Black_Monkey: are you running hardy or gutsy?
<Black_Monkey> gutsy
<cef> won't be latest svn then
<cef> it might be bugfixes
<cef> which it does need (cos things I have keep crashing)
<cef> hopefully it'll address some of that
<Black_Monkey> it says on some packages that it's updating from 3.9.7 to 3.9.8... and had "svn" somewhere
<pag> Black_Monkey, I don't really know, but KDE 4.0 has been tagged for release a while ago... they *might* be packages for that (disclaimer: I'm just guessing.)
<bratzgal> i am 11 honestly
<Black_Monkey> pag: yeah, tagged yesterday, I thought that...
<bratzgal> http://blingee.com/profile/arielle12er/
<cef> hrm, not seeing the updates here.. hrm
<bratzgal> so who cares
<joe_> Hi
<joe_> I don't get good res from video options, so how do I make it see my monitor as it says unkn own and won't let me use anything good?
<ardchoille> joe_: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joe_> I'm in freespire
<ardchoille> joe_: Then you need to go to the support channel for freespire
<joe_> no, cus this is ubuntu, same thing
<ardchoille> This is the support channel for Kubuntu. The support channel for Ubuntu is #ubuntu. Freespire is not Ubuntu.
<joe_> yes freespire is. go read the web sitew
<joe_> ubuntu, kubuntu, same thing, sheese
<meduxa> hi all, I want to try a speech to text app (if there is any for gutsy or feisty). Any recommendation?
<_Angelus_> guys is kde4 RC2 too buged? or is it ok for use?
<sub[t]rnl> meduxa➜ KTTS
<pag> _Angelus_, if you have to ask, then you probably should wait to 4.1 ;)
<sub[t]rnl> _Angelus_➜ its ok to use, if  you don't mine being buggy :p
<_Angelus_> how much buggy?
<meduxa> I thought that one was a text to speech only app. Thnks. I'll try
<_Angelus_> :o
<onishidato> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<pag> _Angelus_, personally I wouldn't call it buggy - it just lacks some of expected functionality (at least it did ~a month ago, and I don't think packages have updated much)
<_Angelus_> oh
<_Angelus_> so i doesn't crash with every click i make? :P
<_Angelus_> thenkl its ok
<_Angelus_> *then
<pag> not every click... 1 in 10 000 probably :)
<_Angelus_> oh
<_Angelus_> its ok then
<_Angelus_> but, somehow installing kde4 RC2 removed my kdebase-bin-kde3
<_Angelus_> O_o
<walkover> hey! how do i make compiz start automatically with every session? (There is no compiz session to choose)
<ardchoille> !compiz | walkover
<ubotu> walkover: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<walkover> thanks
<ardchoille> yw
<Black_Monkey> oh yeah, with the kde4 packages on kubuntu, the panel's gone and I can't get it back
<vzduch> anyone know why a VirtualBox pkg that's listed w/ dpkg -l could not be removed using dpkg -e?  error says unable to read archive
<Black_Monkey> hm, I have a 2nd session that I can't get back into, is there any way to kill it off?
<meduxa> hi again, from what I've read, ktts is a text to speech app, not a speech to text app, right?
<meduxa> I'm looking for a speech to text app that works for gutsy or fesity
<meduxa> feisty
<meduxa> if there is any
<meduxa> any help?
<Black_Monkey> when logged onto kde4, I can't use sudo :/
<guardian> is the RC2 live cd installable ?
<guardian> the KDE4 RC2 live cd i mean
<guardian> and then will i be able to update ?
<ghosTM55> can i get kde4 via apt-get after the kde4 released?
<pag> guardian, I'm 60 % sure, it's installable. And if you can install it, of couse you can also update it (if not graphically, then at least with command line)
<pag> ghosTM55, there will be packages, yes.
<ghosTM55> pag: thx , i see
<Black_Monkey> ghosTM55: you can install kde4 packages now, and run them alongside kde3
<ghosTM55> Black_Monkey: kde4 ain't in my source
<guardian> ok downloading :)
<ghosTM55> Black_Monkey: how can i get kde4 via apt?
<pag> ghosTM55, read the instructions from link in the topic ;)
<membrive> ghosTM55, you can add now unofficial apt repos for kde4, but still not kde4 final
<ghosTM55> pag: thx 4 help , i'm only a newbie ;-)
<lokpest> hi, where do I check those things with either status [ok] or [fail] flashing away fast on the screen when im turning the computer off?
<ghosTM55> membrive: thx too
<Daisuke_Ido> check in /var/log (iirc)
<lokpest> uhm, yeah, more specicific would be great though
<Daisuke_Ido> i'm looking.
<Daisuke_Ido> yeah, not seeing it.
<lokpest> Daisuke_Ido: ok :/
<lokpest> it freakin imposible to see, onscreen like a second, tops
<sub[t]rnl>  /var/log/boot is where it would be logged too
<sub[t]rnl> has to be enabled in /etc/default/bootlogd though
<lokpest> even tried to record it whith my phonecamera..... *rolleyes*
<lokpest> sub[t]rnl: "(Nothing has been logged yet.)"
<sub[t]rnl> has to be enabled in /etc/default/bootlogd though
<lokpest> change BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No to BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=Yes
<kingincrimson> ciao
<lokpest> sub[t]rnl: sounds obv, but just to be sure
<arken> Hello. I need help with my kubuntu PC. I installed the restricted drivers for my GeForce 8500 GT, and now my max resolution is at 640x480. How can I change this?
<kingincrimson> hello
<sub[t]rnl> lokpest➜ yup thats the one
<membrive> arken, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change your windows modes (read some info in google if u didnt this never)
<membrive> your graphics modes* (sorry)
<_Angelus_> guys, somebody here knows how to make the panel in kde4 shorter, like the screen shots on kubuntu's website?
<arken> membrive: Can you give me slightly more detailed information?
<membrive> with "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" you can reconfigure the X server, with that you can define what resolution you want, for example
<membrive> anyway you can modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf with any text editor
<arken> ok. thank you. I did this and now I assume I should restart?
<membrive> for example, you can read about that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<membrive> yes
<membrive> you need restart X server
<arken> how do i do that?
<arken> just the whole computer?
<membrive> control + alt  + backspace
<sivaji> how to change my DNS address ?
<_Angelus_> so nobody knows how to resize the panel in kde 4?
<_Angelus_> :/
<sivaji> _Angelus_ try  #ubuntu
<_Angelus_> you sending me in the "gnome" channel to get help on kde 4?
<_Angelus_> lol
<RurouniJones> What command can you use to rejoin some files that have been split using the "split" command? "join" doesn't seem to cut the mustard
<sivaji> RurouniJones use cat
<RurouniJones> Ah yes, cheers
<SSJ_GZ> _Angelus_: You could try #plasma.  I think aseigo is the one who changed the default size; ask him how this was accomplished.
<SSJ_GZ> _Angelus_: There's a chance that it is literally hard-coded into Plasma.
<_Angelus_> ok
<SSJ_GZ> _Angelus_: Note that RC2 is badly out of date, though.
<_Angelus_> out od date SSJ_GZ ? RC2 is the latest kde4 release O_O
<RurouniJones> can still be out of date compared to the code trunk.
<SSJ_GZ> Yeah, it's about 10000 revisions out of date, I think.
<RurouniJones> which is eminently possible given the amount of work being done on KDE
<TimS> How can I unrar split archives, as in part1, part2
<theTheme> Is it possible to make kontact run in the system tray?
<theTheme> TimS: If you click on the first archive it should do all the work for you
<noname> hello, can anybody please tell me how can I get informaion about an installed package?
<pag> noname, what kind of information are you looking for?
<noname> version information
<pag> apt-cache show package
<root_> HI ALL
<ksksksks> Speak Bulgarian ???
<noname> thx
<pag> !bg | ksksksks
<ubotu> ksksksks: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<AiFiLTr0> Hi all! Splashy sees broken on gutsy as well as it used to be broken on feisty. Did anyone manage to get it working?
<ksksksks> no bulgarian users :(((
<root_> Help me:  my keyboard  is crayzi
<wizz33> where can i find more info about the broken flash plugin?
<AiFiLTr0> crazy you say? Tried cleaning it?
<root_> )))
<ardchoille> !flashissue | wizz33
<ubotu> wizz33: The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<root_> yes crazy ))
<wizz33> thank you
<ardchoille> yw
<root_> its  typing two second on screen any simbols only
<Tm_T> root :o
<root_> yes :-(  i`m recovery mode working only
<AiFiLTr0> root_: Is it a wireless one? coud be just low batt? anything strange in dmesg?
<root_> not wireless  batary is not
<root_> not anything in dmesg
<AiFiLTr0> hm... don't know have to see it myself. In my case all worked out of the box... What keyboard by the way?
<AiFiLTr0> MS Natural?
<root_> i`m have dell 640 notebook
<root_> i`m can login to KDE, but cannot working normaly after login
<root_> if  i`m login in root all working right
<root_> maybe owerwrite profile KDE my login on login root???
<root_> mmm.....
<belsebubb> is ntop broken in gutsy?
<belsebubb> i keep getting this error
<belsebubb> **ERROR** RRD: Disabled - unable to create base directory (err 13, /var/lib/ntop/rrd)
<belsebubb> even as root
<root_> if I loging my KDE profile and offlogin to console mode all working normal
<root_> not installed "ntop"
<root_> my ubuntu GUTSY
<belsebubb> root_, i was not talking about you,, but the user root :p
<root_> ))))))
<root_> ye.... i`m said  working in recovery mode
<root_> any ideas ?
<onishidato> root_: about what?
<root_>  <root_> Help me:  my keyboard  is crayzi
<root_> [17:43] <-- _Angelus_ has left this server (Client Quit).
<root_> [17:43] <wizz33> where can i find more info about the broken flash plugin?
<root_> [17:43] <AiFiLTr0> crazy you say? Tried cleaning it?
<root_> [17:43] <root_> )))
<root_> [17:43] <ardchoille> !flashissue | wizz33
<root_>  <onishidato> reading  my post ))))
<onishidato> root_: crazy??
<noname> can anybody please tell me how do I get the keyboard layout to change for the active window only? It changes globaly right now
<root_> <noname> heh.... me interest too this question
<onishidato> can any one tell me this error: "Dependency is not satisfiable: libssi09.6"
<onishidato> can any one tell me this error: "Dependency is not satisfiable: libssi09.6"
<root_> this change can in SYSTEM SETTINGS, REGIONAL AND SETTINGS
<root_> keyboard layout -> switching mode
<onishidato> root_ my problems?
<root_> switching options
<root_> <onishidato> sorry .. no
<noname> where in the regional and language settings should I look?
<root_> SYSTEM SETTINGS
<noname> you got it working?
<root_> yes
<amorphous__> hey people - i'm having problems after a gutsy upgrade with screen resolutions. admin account is good - but others start up in 800x600. how can i reset them back to normal
<amorphous__> ?
<onishidato> noname: which language?
<noname> en/ru
<Aranel> how can I redirect Ips? Example ; If I connect 192.168.1.1 , my computer connects to 192.168.1.2 ?
<onishidato> noname: so, you want to change the keyboard layout to your own lang?
<amorphous__> how can I change my desktop resolution?
<vzduch> hey, what's a good src to get Pidgin from? (Feisty)
<onishidato> !keyboard layout |noname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyboard layout - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<onishidato> !keyboard |noname
<ubotu> noname: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<onishidato> vzduch: what do you mean?
<onishidato> src?
<vzduch> package source
<onishidato> vzduch: type sudo apt-get install pidgin
<vzduch> onishidato: it's not that easy unfortunately
<onishidato> vzduch: why?
<onishidato> vzduch: what's wrong?
<vzduch> if an 'apt-cache search pidgin' returns nothing, there's no source for it
<jacou> hello, I have a pb with kubuntu : neither konqueror or dolphin is able to show me what is in my /media/camera when I click on USB Mass Storage Interface in /media
<vzduch> jacou: is the camera mounted?
<jacou> where could this pb comme from  ?
<GLADtr> so
<jacou> I actuelly don't know
<jacou> how can I tell ?
<vzduch> type 'mount' in a terminal and paste to pastebin
<onishidato> vzduch: have you upgrade you apt?
<vzduch> onishidato: the pkgs don't come out of the blue, you need an adequate source
<jacou> then it is not mounted
<onishidato> vzduch: how about you apt setting?
<vzduch> that's what I asked for
<vzduch> define 'apt setting'
<onishidato> vzduch: have you set it to multiverse?
<vzduch> is it in multiverse?
<jacou> but I can't see the camera in /dev/
<vzduch> that's what I asked for
<jacou> which is funny cos' I can see it if I plug it in my other computer...
<vzduch> onishidato: apt-cache showpkg pidgin
<vzduch> it should give info on what repo it's in
<onishidato> so you shoulde set it into multiverse
<onishidato> vzduch: system->apt manager-> adept-> manager...
<onishidato> vzduch: and change it into multiverse
<zipper> I'm trying to extract data, that is split up in several rar-files (.r00 , r01 and so on). Ark cannot seem to do this for me, any hints?
<vzduch> onishidato: I asked you to look for something for me, would you please be so kind.. :)
<vzduch> I'm not on *buntu myself, trying to find this out for someone else
<onishidato> vzduch: ok
<jacou> vzduch: why doesn't the camera appear in /dev with this kubuntu but appears in my /dev with my gentoo (in /dev/sb1 to be precise) ?
<vzduch> jacou: no idea
<jacou> 16:30:16 < vzduch> I'm not on *buntu myself, trying to find this out for someone else <= lol, me too
<onishidato> can any one tell me this error: "Dependency is not satisfiable: libssi09.6"
<vzduch> dependency conflict
<Turkish> :D
<onishidato> vzduch: explain?
<adm> hi, I am after some help with setting ssh connection to my kubuntu box from my windows machine
<vzduch> onishidato: can't w/o more context
<JohnFlux> !noapic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about noapic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cher> NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Cher> <Cher> f
<Cher> :D
<Cher> !cher
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cher - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cher> silly
<Cher> :D
<vzduch> /kick Cher spam
<Cher> ne
<onishidato> vzduch: how can i correct it?
<Cher> what
<Cher> noo
<Cher> im not spma
<Cher> spam
<Cher> im a ga
<Cher> y
<Cher> hehe
<Cher> :D
<onishidato> Cher: stop flood the topic
<vzduch> onishidato: more context please --> paste the whole output you get
<Cher> :(
<onishidato> vzduch: that is the whole context i got
 * Cher Chris de Burgh – Borderline
<vzduch> well, it's got to be the reaction to something
<onishidato> when i try to install my yahoo messenger.deb
<onishidato> the version for linux
<vzduch> a local deb?
<onishidato> i don't know
<onishidato> how can i know?
<vzduch> do you have it on your hdd or not?
<blekos> hello, i am googling and googling trying to find a download manager supporting log in (want to download multiple files fromrapishare)
<blekos> do you have any suggestions?
<vzduch> onishidato: fyi, pidgin seems not to be in multiverse, still no search result
<vzduch> blekos: we don't support illegal filesharing
<giuseppe__> hi, have u got itatoeng.dic file? I didn't find it using google engine
<blekos> !!!
<Cher> :D
<Cher> hi im cher:D
<Cher> how r u boyz:D
<vzduch> we know already, what's your problem?
<onishidato> !hello |Cher
<ubotu> Cher: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<Cher> thanks friends :)
<Cher> how is goin' on:D
<Artimus> I think I'm going to need more caffeine if I'm going to deal with this many emoticons...
<vzduch> !info pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin: graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.2.1-1ubuntu4.1 (gutsy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1720 kB
<belsebubb> !ntop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<belsebubb> ernm'
<belsebubb> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<giuseppe__> any news about itatoeng?
<blekos> vzduch, so you dont own mp3s and more important friends/ companies who want to exchange big archive should rely on your answer
<blekos> ok thnx for nothing
<Warrior> Where would I find help getting a peculiar Canon printer to work that does not have drivers in Gutsy?
<Artimus> So, what was the deal with the whole /etc/network/interfaces file?  All I know is, I have to fix the file manually after every Gutsy install.
<onishidato> vzduch: we have lots of pidgin version
<Artimus> Warrior: LinuxPrinting used to have some info.  www.linuxprinting.org/
<noaxess_kubuntu> !disk
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<noaxess_kubuntu> !hard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Warrior> thanks
<noaxess_kubuntu> does anybody know a harddisk hardware test tool? to check whants wrong, fs or hardware from a disk?
<belsebubb> Anyone got ntop runnign without errors | warnings ??
<Warrior> Is there a n00b help channel? I'm trying to figure some stuff out that I think is pretty elementary, but don't want to bog the main forum
<SSJ_GZ> Warrior: Here's fine :)
<belsebubb> Warrior, your in it
<pag> Warrior, could you be more specific on 'some stuff' - it's hard to guess ;)
<Warrior> sweet
<Warrior> lol. simple things. like, can't figure out how to make Dolphin my default file browser. i dislike whatever Nautilus
<belsebubb> Warrior, you want kde?
<Warrior> p.s. i'm using Gnome on a kubuntu system
<jacou> ...
<Warrior> am i about to be stoned by you?
<Warrior> lol.
<belsebubb> Warrior, gnome is just a DE they both got the same base system
<Warrior> do they use different programs by default though?
<pag> Warrior, for gnome related questions you're probably better off in #ubuntu - most of us here use KDE, and our knowledge in gnome isn't probably as good as theirs
<Warrior> alright. thats what i was about to realize. thanks pag
<Warrior> so, even if kubuntu is my base system, and i installed the gnome package, should i proceed as if i were using ubu?
<SSJ_GZ> Warrior: I think that would make the most sense, yes :)
<jannis> moin
<onishidato> can any one tell me this error: "Dependency is not satisfiable: libssi09.6"
<Warrior> thanks all.
<jacou> Warrior: the only difference between kubuntu and ubuntu is the DE you use
<pag> onishidato, it's pretty self-explanary. what are you trying to do?
<Warrior> :)
<onishidato> pag: trying to install yahoo for linux
<jacou> yahoo for linux ?
<onishidato> jacou: yep
<jacou> what is it ?
<onishidato> jacou: it yahoo program for linux
<pag> onishidato, why? Kopete probably provides almost the same functionality... but to be more helpful: how are you trying to install it?
<jacou> ah yahoo messanger
<jacou> why don't you use pidgin or kopete ?
<onishidato> pag: i'm trying to know how can yahoo run in linux
<onishidato> jacou: he he, lots of aims, he he
<pag> onishidato, so, how are you trying to install it. via .deb? or some other file format?
<onishidato> deb
<pag> those packages must be ancient.. there's no 'libssi' in gutsy, and libssl (which I expect it to need) is at version 0.9.8 ...
<onishidato> so i can't install it?
<onishidato> An Arabian was interviewed at the US Embassy.
<onishidato> - Consul: What is your name?
<onishidato> - Arab. : Abdul Aziz
<onishidato> - Consul: Sex?
<onishidato> - Arab.: Six to twelve times a week.
<onishidato> - Consul: I mean, Male or female?
<onishidato> - Arab.: Both male and female, sometimes even camels.
<onishidato> - Consul: Holy cow!
<onishidato> - Arab.: Yes, cows and dogs too.
<onishidato> - Consul: Man, isn't it hostile?
<onishidato> - Arab.: Horse style, dog style, any style.
<onishidato> - Consul: Oh dear!
<onishidato> - Arab.: Deer? No deer, they run too fast
<onishidato> sorry
<onishidato> wrong
<onishidato> http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Communications/Chat/Yahoo-Messenger-002.shtml this is where i got the yahoo
<onishidato> any suggest?
<jacou> Last Updated:  June 15th, 2005 08:52 <= hum....
<Berto> Hi, I'm having major alsa issues.  How do I stop my machine from loading up all my sound modules?
<onishidato> too late?
<Berto> Every time I do anything that has to do with sound, it freezes
<bazhang> onishidato: no spam please
<onishidato> bazhang: sorry, no intend
<alumno> hi
<jussi01> !hi | alumno
<ubotu> alumno: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<slow-motion> hi
<Berto> Every time I restart KDE, it autoloads amarok and a few other programs and I never asked it to.  Where can I stop that from starting?
<Berto> I'm going through too many pains with my sound system
<TimS> How can i extract the audio to an MP3 from a xvid avi
<jussi01> Berto: kmenu -> system settings -> advanced -> session manager
<jimmy51> hello, i ifollowed a porcedure to use the ati nonfree drivers with kubuntu 7.10, and now KDE runs crazy slow, and the bottom and right side of all my windows are chopped off
<jimmy51> (i can't see what i'm typing because the bottom of the irc window is gone
<jimmy51> has anybody run into this before?
<tekteen> jimmy51: did u use the restricted drivers manager?
<tekteen> jimmy51? How did you install the restricted drivers?
<jimmy51> tekteen:  i tried that initially, but that always left me with a dead gui
<jimmy51> blank screen until reconfiguring xserver
<happytiger> how to remap my f1-f12 keys? I have xkb option = dk in my xorg.conf file and I can type my local characters but problem is that
<jimmy51> i'll get a link to the procedure i used.... hang on
<happytiger> Alt+f2 doesnt open run and alt+f4 doesnt close windows
<happytiger> so seems my f1-f10 keys are not mapped correctly
<tekteen> happytiger: go to system settings
<happytiger> runnibg kde4
<tekteen> happytiger: nm
<happytiger> tekteen: lol yeah is says layout = dk in there to
<tekteen> happytiger: in kde 3.5 I would go to system settings then to keyboard and mouse
<jacou> ++
<tekteen> happytiger: then to keyboard shortcuts
<tekteen> happytiger: try it on kde4. hope it helps
<bottiger> when I plug in my sd card in my card reader it shows up in media:/ . However, if I want to access it from a non-kde app, how do I then do?
<tekteen> bottiger: /media/NAME
<jimmy51> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide
<Ruge3> someone tried to install vmware-server from the repository on a kubuntu 7.10?
<tekteen> bottiger: I do not know what the name would be
<bottiger> tekteen: ohh - I just realised it's called "disk"
<bottiger> tekteen: didn't expect that
<bottiger> /media/disk
<happytiger> tekteen:  oki will try kb shotcut eventhoug that worked before i switch from uk to dk keyboard layout
<tekteen> jimmy51: kubuntu has an easy way that works
<tekteen> jimmy51: u did the "ubuntu" way
<yao_ziyuan> i just tried upgrading all upgradable packages in kubuntu 7.10
<jimmy51> tekteen:  what's the easy way?
<yao_ziyuan> this time, except that some packages don't install (e.g. qt3mt), everything is fine
<tekteen> jimmy51: can u see the k menu?
<jimmy51> tekteen:  and will it perform better than this?  it takes about 15 seconds for the IRC window to refresh anytime someone talks
<jimmy51> tekteen:  i sure can
<krawek> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tekteen> go to the system settings program
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<tekteen> !botabuse| krawek
<ubotu> krawek: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<krawek> ok, sorry
<tekteen> np
<tekteen> jimmy51: go to system settings
<tekteen> jimmy51: then go to the advanced tab
<jimmy51> tekteen:  ok.  by the way, if you're steering my towards the restricted drivers page, that was what i tried first.  after a reboot i would only get a blank screen
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> jimmy51: the best thing I can do is get u back to the way it used to be
<happytiger> hmm seens something is wrong in kde4 regarding keyboard shortcuts cant add new once in systemsetting-kde4
<Ruge3> do you use vmware-server on kubuntu 7.10???
<jimmy51> tekteen:  tekteen:  ok, i'm in advanced
<tekteen> jimmy51: I thought u said that the restrict. driver manager did not work?
<Ramchan> had anyone tried ntfsclone command to backup hard disk ?
 * tekteen uses qemu and virtualbox not vmware-server
<tekteen> Ramchan: I backup my hd with dd gzip and split
<happytiger> I use wmware workstation 6.0.2 build-59824 in gutsy and it works just perfekt in both kde 3 and kde 4
<Ramchan> tekteen: can u give a eg
<jim__> when updating from 6.06 to 7.10, is there a way to just update, and not completely reinstall?
<jimmy51> tekteen:  after my fresh install, i tried enabling the restricted drivers.  it required a reboot, and after rebooting, my gui was dead.  i restored back to the generic drivers.  i read online and found a way to use the ATI supplied drivers.  after following the procedure (and disabling the normal fglrx stuff) i'm running on  the real deal, but it's running like crap.
<Jodak> are there flash and java plugins that will work with konqueror?
<Jodak> for a 64 bit
<Ruge3> happytiger: i cannot personalize the configuration of nat network vmnet8, some idea???
<jimmy51> tekteeen:  i was thinking installing the propietary drivers would unlock my card's potential and i could see pretty 3d stuff, like games
<tekteen> Ramchan: dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip | split -B 700000 backup.date.iso.
<jimmy51> tekteen:  but now it seems like i'm running on a 200mhz machine or something
<Ramchan> thnx tekteen :)
<tekteen> jimmy51: All my linux computers do use 3d drivers
<happytiger> Ruge3:   changing in  /etc/vmware/vmnet8/nat/nat.conf doesn help???
<tekteen> Ramchan: make sure it is unmounted!
<Ruge3> happytiger: it doesn't work!!!
<Ramchan> yep
<eMaX> hi all
<Ruge3> with ifconfig i cannot see vmnet8
<tekteen> Ramchan: also use man split
<tekteen> Ramchan: find out how to use it
<happytiger> Ruge3: Hmm havent tried that with this last install of wmare, worked before
<Ruge3> i also tried with vmware-config-netwok.pl
<jimmy51> tekteen:  what can i check to see why it's running like a dog?
<eMaX> is there a way to browse pdf files with konqueror? Instead of the small preview, I'd like to have something like a folder / file tree on the left and an xpdf or similar view of the currently selected file in the main window, so that I don't have to constantly "go back" like I have to with konqueror
<tekteen> jimmy51: run the 3d test program
<jim__> when updating from 6.06 to 7.10, is there a way to just update, and not completely reinstall?
<tekteen> jimmy51: it is probably called fglx_gears
<dr_willis> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jeff___> any one have any good rescorces for linux mce ?
<dr_willis> jim__:  it may be best to do a clean reinstall.
<dr_willis> !mce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mce - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> jimmy51: fglrx_gears?
<tekteen> jimmy51: something close
<jim__> that bwould them mean reinstalling all my software
<jeff___> thnks
<tekteen> jimmy51: this will tell us if the 3d works
<dr_willis> jim__:  yes it would.. but upgrading can often cause issues.
<happytiger> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<jim__> and even one program can take up to a few hours
<dr_willis> jim__:  sounds like you are doing some..  odd.. things..
<jim__> no, my internet connection is 20k doalup
<dr_willis> well upgrading till download  several 100mb of pacakges also...
<dr_willis> so Your main issue is dialup. I guess.
<jim__> I have the CD for the basics
<dr_willis> If you did a clean install from a Kubuntu  - that would save some time, You have to upgrade in steps. from one release to the next..
<dr_willis> even a clean install of 7.10 proberly has 100mb+ of upgrades  once you get it nstalled cleanly
<jimmy51> tekteen:   command not found ... it's either something else or i don't have it
<dr_willis> depending on what you use.
<RurouniJones> He is gone dr_willis
<dr_willis> Well! how rude. :)
<RurouniJones> I think it was accidental
<dr_willis> heh heh..
<dr_willis> Accident waiting to happen.
<tekteen> jimmy51: type fgl<Tab many times>
<dr_willis> I wonder how many mb the first upgrade from a Clean Kubuntu install is.
<dr_willis> The Kubuntu/Ubuntu cd's dont get 'remasterrd' every few months with updates do they?
<jpatrick> dr_willis: sometimes
<tekteen> until it gives you all the programs that start with fgl
<Jeroi> dr_willis thats because 1.10 is already quite old version and programs have upgraded since the release of 1.10 many times already
<jpatrick> dr_willis: iirc it was done for Dapper once
<dr_willis> Ok. I just never rembered that happening. :)
<tux2> ...
<tux2> hello
<ubuntu_> hi
<Jeroi> hi
<tux2> can somebody help me ?
<raingirl> :p
<tekteen> !ask|tux2
<ubotu> tux2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Ramchan> tekteen - once u backup hd  to image, how do u extract ?
<tux2> ok : -sorry for my english- : i've a problem with kubuntu when i want to add a program
<tux2> i cannot :why ?
<pag> tux2, how are you trying to add it?
<pag> (and which program?)
<tux2> with "Add/Remove programs"
<tekteen> Ramchan: cat backup.date.iso.* | gzip -d > /dev/hda1
<tekteen> no
<brunatos> hello everyone i' got a probleme with kubuntu 7.10(gutsy) when i would make an upgrade, the system crashed and now dpkg won't do nothing [Xcuse my poor english i'm french]
<tekteen> cat backup.date.iso.* | gzip -d | sudo dd of=/dev/hda1
<tux2> i must give a password but i'ts never ok.Why ?i gave my passwd and the root passwd
<tekteen> Ramchan: look at the second one
<Ramchan> ya cool
<tux2> i'll test to add something with Konsole
<tux2> gd bye
<pag> tux2, hmm.. open konsole ( somewhere in KMenu ) and type " id -u "  what does that output?
<zipper> I'm trying to extract data, that is split up in several rar-files (.r00 , r01 and so on). Ark cannot do this for me, any hints?
<pag> zipper, " sudo apt-get install unrar "
<tux2> pag:i've a number,the"UID"
<tekteen> zipper: I use xarchive for that
<zipper> pag, i have unrar-free, it cannot extract them either =/
<zipper> tekteen, thx
<brunatos> does anyone install Kubuntu 7.10 ???
<tekteen> zipper: when u install xarchive also install unrar
<Kubuntu-Gregg> hi folks -- i have a file that has been sent to me in multiple parts, in teh format waterfall.avi.001, waterfall.avi.002 etc.  I am looking for a program (gui preferred but not required) to put it back together
<brunatos> Xtremsplit
<tekteen> zipper: xarchive will use unrar
<elf_> !mpg
<Kubuntu-Gregg> brunatos: was that aimed at me?
<pag> zipper, that unrar-free is exactly the reason; it doesn't support all the features of unrar
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> lots of people have installed 7.10  :)
<brunatos> yep
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: it looks to me like cat would do it
<Kubuntu-Gregg> thanks
<brunatos> yes meeee dr willis
<Nevoeiro> hi. just curiosity... does next version of kubuntu include 3d desktop effects like compiz (or something like that)?
 * pag hopes that it won't
<Kubuntu-Gregg> tekteen: how do i use that?
<dr_willis> !compiz | Nevoeiro
<ubotu> Nevoeiro: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<Kubuntu-Gregg> !xtremsplit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xtremsplit - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mixed> how do I know which version of kubuntu I have?
<Nevoeiro> he.. thx dr_willis
<tekteen> Nevoeiro: kubuntu 4,0 has a composite manager
<dr_willis> The  KDE4 has its own alternative
<dr_willis> :)
<Nevoeiro> :)
<u1> yepa
<brunatos> it's a prog for join splitted files
<Nevoeiro> i prefer kde than gnome..
<Nevoeiro> hehe
<brunatos> like 001&002...
<Kubuntu-Gregg> in the repos?
<Jodak> I cant seem to get a working flash or java plugin for ubuntu 7.10 atall - on any browser
<mixed> anyone knows how I can find out what version of kubuntu is installed in my machine?
<pag> mixed, in konsole, do: " lsb_release -a "
<zipper> pag, hmm, but even with multiverse and universe in my sources.list i cannot find any "unrar" package?
<brunatos> it crash my pc on the install and it 's broken now i'm came for looking some help
<mixed> pag, ubuntu 7.10, gutsy, thanks!
<dr_willis> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1.1 (gutsy), package size 94 kB, installed size 232 kB
<pag> zipper, " sudo apt-get update " is a friend ;)
<dr_willis> zipper:  you did a sudo apt-get update, after changing the sources.list ?
<Nevoeiro> *click*
<Arelis> Hi all. I really prefer to use KDE, but Ubuntu is so focused on GNOME>. Will Kubuntu work fine with all my hardware? Printers, USB sticks, cd-roms..
<dr_willis> Arelis:  they use the same linux foundation. should work identically
<tekteen> Arelis: yes
<Arelis> Also, i don't like Kubuntu's modifications. How can i install 'vanilla' kde, is it without the modifications, and does it support that hardware?
<WaltzingAlong> Arelis: if you prefer kde then use kubuntu instead of ubuntu
<tekteen> Arelis: is vanilla a theme?
<Arelis> tekteen: No. it means unmodified KDE
<mixed> page, thank you!  i am now downloading the extras
<Arelis> let me rephrase that question..
<mixed> anyways, so howś it hanging peoples!  happy new year :-)
<Arelis> I don't like Kubuntu's modifications. How can i install an unmodified kde, is it without the modifications (Dolphin), and does it support that hardware?
<pag> Arelis, compiling vanilla kde will probably work? :D
<brunatos> can we reinstall kubuntu since delete the usr/ ???
<pag> Arelis, dolphin can be disabled, default settings can be removed..
<dr_willis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<Arelis> pag: application choice, too.
<Kubuntu-Gregg> brunatos: where can i find xtremsplit?
<pag> Arelis, install kde-core and build ontop of it?
<brunatos> i found it on the web not on depots
<Kubuntu-Gregg> ok
<Arelis> I would like to have an unmodified, stable KDE, (last time i used Kubuntu Feisty it was unstable.. even Adept crashed)
<Arelis> pag: Tried that once. Made every piece of hardware fail :P
<Arelis> (except videocard)
<Arelis> with hardware i just mean printers, usb sticks, cd-roms, dvds (not the video codecs, though), wacom tablets...
 * dr_willis thinks Arelis  had some bad luck.
<dr_willis> ive never had kde screw up  for me that much.
<Arelis> dr_willis: It was on a previous pc.. that was wrongly built, anyways :)
<pag> Arelis, I manage to understand the rest, but usb sticks? :O
<tekteen> Arelis: If I were to do this I would 1.use gentoo and 2. install the minimal ubuntu version then install kde
<Arelis> tekteen: 'kde' package?
<tekteen> Arelis: or not and
<Kubuntu-Gregg> tekteen: how do i use cat to join that file?
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: I do not know if cat would work
<Arelis> pag: Automounting of USB sticks.
<Kubuntu-Gregg> tekteen: oh -- im sorry i mis read you
<brunatos> what can i do after a upgrade crash that broke the dpkg command ??? i've test to do a dpk --configure -a but there is a probleme in the fil of status of dpkg
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: do u want to try it
<Kubuntu-Gregg> yes
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: open a konsole
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: cd to the folder
<Arelis> !kde
<Kubuntu-Gregg> ok
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Arelis> !kde-core
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-core - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arelis> (ii) kde -- This will install the following KDE packages: kde-amusements, kdeaccessibility, kdeaddons, kdeadmin, kdeartwork, kdegraphics, kdemultimedia, kdenetwork, kdepim, kdesdk, kdeutils, kdewebdev, kdevelop3 and the kde-core metapackage (see details below). <-- sounds like what i need
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: type "cat <filename without 00#>* > test.avi"
<u1> hi guy
<brunatos> hi
<bottiger> take a look at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime?action=show&redirect=NTPTimeSynchronisation#head-ac6f1801d153ace57eb035524ce05d1955b8c243 should "/etc/cron.daily/ntpdate" really contain "*sudo* ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" and not just "ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com" ?
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: the star goes after the filename with no spaces
<Kubuntu-Gregg> tekteen: how do i escape spaces in the file name?
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: word\ word2
<Kubuntu-Gregg> ok
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: or "word word2"
<Ramchan> have anyone tried  console based IRC client ?
<Artimus> Ramchan: I used irssi for a while.  I missed Konversation eventually
<Kubuntu-Gregg> tekteen: thanks - that works nicely
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: did u play it?
<Kubuntu-Gregg> yes
<tekteen> Kubuntu-Gregg: cool
<brunatos> nobody can help me with my broken system ??? i'm forced to use a livecd..... but i won't reinstal and loose all my files
<Kubuntu-Gregg> thank you
<tekteen> brunatos: u can backup /home
<brunatos> i haven(t graphic mode
<tekteen> brunatos: and for the future make a seperate /home partition
<brunatos> the probleme was that i do a upgrade that it crash
<brunatos> and dpkg is blocked
<tekteen> brunatos: I never upgrade. the program has never once succeeded for me
<brunatos> there is a bug in /var/lib/status file
<brunatos> :'(
<tekteen> brunatos: u have the live cd
<tekteen> ?
<brunatos> yep
<brunatos> i run like that
<tekteen> brunatos: use that to backup /home
<brunatos> ok i'll try this for recup my home folder
<tekteen> brunatos: to another drive/computer/usb stick
<Arelis> (ii) kde -- This will install the following KDE packages: kde-amusements, kdeaccessibility, kdeaddons, kdeadmin, kdeartwork, kdegraphics, kdemultimedia, kdenetwork, kdepim, kdesdk, kdeutils, kdewebdev, kdevelop3 and the kde-core metapackage (see details below). <-- sounds like what i need. Is this the unmodified, original, KDE? With it's stableness included?
<brunatos> but i've got an other question about graphics cards
<tekteen> brunatos: what is it?
<grignonf> salut kubuntu ;D  >> j'ai enfin reussit a l'installer  xD
<brunatos> with the 7.10 the order of output of my graphics card change
<brunatos> i'm obliged to connect on SVGA
<pag> Arelis, it's metapackage that will pull everything that is developed under kde project - you can't have 'vanilla' kde as such, because kdelibs in the repos are patched alredy
<brunatos> but dvi not work properly
<tekteen> brunatos:? that sounds beyond me
<pag> Arelis, though.. the KDE I have (which is the one from the repos) is rockstabel, so..
<Arelis> pag: I mean, without the settings.. without dolphin, without konqueror being 'simplified'..
<Arelis> I don't care about security patches.
<pag> Arelis, just don't install kubuntu-default-settings, and you will probably be fine
 * tekteen is going to lunch. I will be back soon :-)
<Jodak> does anyone know any flash or java plugins that actually work for kubuntu 7.10?
<jun> hi, i just installed kubuntu and im unable to surf via konqueror.
<pag> Arelis, I didn't mead security patches - more like the shutdown dialogue and such
<Arelis> pag: Shutdown dialogue is ok too.
<jun> always keeps saying An error occurred while loading http://google.com:
<pag> jun, disable knetworkmanager, if you're not using it
<Arelis> pag: As long as it does not install strigi (or i can remove it), as long as it doesn't modify major decisions KDE makes..
<Arelis> pag: But kubuntu-desktop pulls in kubuntu-default-settings right?
<pag> Arelis, yup. but you always can " sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; sudo apt-get remove dolphin kubuntu-default-settings stringi etc "
<Arelis> does that actually remove the settings?
<pag> Arelis, 'should'
<shadowxp> How do you enable the Emerald/Compiz effects in KDE?
<emilsedgh> !compiz | shadowxp
<ubotu> shadowxp: Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<leo_> hello...have a little problem
<leo_> when i boot fron cd the computer freezes
<leo_> and i think it's because cpuseed starts
<leo_> i had that problem on fedora
<leo_> how do i stop it ?
<krawek> leo_: is a HP or Compaq?
<leo_> not a brand
<leo_> AMD 3000+
<leo_> in fedora i could start in interactive startup and disable t
<leo_> before i deleted from rc
<romain> hello
<tekteen> !hi|romain
<ubotu> romain: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<romain> totally new here... first time on IRC first days on Kubuntu :-)
<tekteen> romain: cool
<sub[t]rnl> romain➜ welcome aboard
<jpatrick> romain: welcome
<tekteen> romain: first time for everything :-)
<romain> I'm already a fan! just love apt-get and other cool features
<leo_> krawek: do u know how i can disable it before installing ?
<tekteen> romain: do u need help?
<leo_> i need help
<krawek> dunno, maybe booting in single mode
<leo_> booted in every way
<tekteen> leo_: I do not know of an answer to your problem
<romain> tekteen: no thanks it's OK for moment ...
<leo_> ubuntu kubuntu suse
<krawek> have you tried noapic ?
<romain> just testing IRC
<leo_> not working
<leo_> yes
<krawek> =/
<tekteen> romain: ok
<leo_> in fedora i just pressed I for interactive startup
<leo_> and disable it
<leo_> in kubuntu i don't know how
<sub[t]rnl> leo_➜ try disabling powernowd
<leo_> how ?
<hola1> hi
<hola1> which is the room for kde4
<tekteen> hola1: hi
<tekteen> hola1: some people may help here. or try #kde4
<chadwick> how do i get frostwire to work?
<chadwick> ??
<chadwick> ?
<sub[t]rnl> chadwick➜ what errors are you getting?  Make sure to have !java installed
<chadwick> i have java 6
<sub[t]rnl> leo_➜ sudo update-rc.d -f powernowd remove
<hola1> tekteen: thanks
<leo_> sub[t]rnl: i don't have it installed
<leo_> i want to install it
<chadwick> its in a debian file
<chadwick> how do i unpack and install
<chadwick> ?
<sub[t]rnl> leo_➜ I have came across this problem in bugs.launchpad.net  Try cross referencing your problem there to see if you can find anything usefull
<sub[t]rnl> chadwick➜ sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<leo_> ok
<leo_> thanks
<sub[t]rnl> !java | chadwick
<ubotu> chadwick: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<chadwick> it can`t find it
<hola1> do someone know an utility to mount iso image in kub.7.10?
<jpatrick> hola1: sudo mount -t loop /path/to/iso /media/iso
<krawek> -o
<krawek> hola1: mount -o loop [iso file] [/a/directory]
<Ramchan> how to join a channel in irssi client ?
<jpatrick> Ramchan: /join #channel
<ksivaji> hola1 http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/06/mount-and-unmount-isomdfnrg-images.html
<ksivaji> Ramchan "/join <channel name>"
<Ramchan> ksivaji: great, how to join to  more channels ?
<jpatrick> Ramchan: type it into the message typing-place
<hola1> jpatrick: thanks i've already tried it but doing so i'm not able to see a mounted device but only a directory. For dvd movie no application star automatically
<tekteen> hola1: you want to play a dvd?
<hola1> tekteen: yes after to have mounted an iso dvd image
<Ramchan> jpatrick: thnx , can i know how to switch between channels ?
<jpatrick> Ramchan: Alt-Left or Right arrow
<Ramchan> it isnt working
<jpatrick> Ramchan: or, Alt-1,2,3...
<Ramchan> i tried tat too
<hola1> ksivaji: thanks but the program is not available
<jpatrick> Ramchan: weird
<tekteen> hola1: is it a dvd movie? from a store?
<aram> hi
<hola1> tekteen: the image i want to mount coming from a dvd movie
<tekteen> hola1: ok
<aram> how can i change the confguration of my network interface card in kubuntu
<tekteen> hola1: do u want to rip it or play it?
<aram> because it ays to click on administrator mode to change it
<aram> but i dont know where is administartor mode is
<tekteen> hola1: rip=extract from iso
<aram> can any one please help?
<Ramchan> jpatrick: sorry it switched but  all messages comes in one same window, is there a way to distinguish ?
<leo_> how do i disable powernowd before install ?
<jpatrick> Ramchan: you have some weird config there :/
<hola1> tekteen: i've already rip it. Now i want to mount as a device
<sub[t]rnl> aram➜ There should be an Administrator mode button at the bottom of the gui window (if your in kcontrol)
<tekteen> hola1: why?
<sub[t]rnl> aram➜ or you could right click on the knetworkmanager system tray icon, then choose manual configure, and will be prompted for a password
<Arelis_> Hi all. I installed KDE. Now my menus are REALLY, REALLY messy. How do i remove all the GNOME apps from the menu?
<jpatrick> Ramchan: http://irssi.org/documentation
<tekteen> hola1: I do not think you want to mount it. what do you want to do?
<almog> how i can run website on kubuntu ?
<sub[t]rnl> !purekde | Arelis_
<ubotu> Arelis_: purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<aram> sub[t]rnl: sorry i am new to kubuntu i dont understand where is admin mode
<tekteen> !httpd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about httpd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<aram> sub[t]rnl: could you please give me some clue
<sub[t]rnl> aram➜ how are you trying to change the network settings?
<jpatrick> sub[t]rnl: he wanted to remove them from menu, not system :)
<tekteen> !apache|almog
<ubotu> almog: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Arelis_> sub[t]rnl: Can i also just hide the apps from the menu?
<Arelis_> sub[t]rnl: i haven't fully tried out KDE yet
<sub[t]rnl> Arelis_➜ yes
<Arelis_> how?
<aram> sub[t]rnl: from ubuntu icon go to system setting and then click on network manager
<sub[t]rnl> Arelis_➜ right click on the kmenu to configure its entries
<tekteen> hola1: are you there?
<aram> sub[t]rnl: any help please
<sub[t]rnl> aram➜ there should be a button that says "Administrator Mode" on it
<hola1> tekteen: yes tell me
<sub[t]rnl> aram➜ scroll down if you need too
<aram> sub[t]rnl: in which part give me diriction ?
<tekteen> hola1: what are you trying to do?
<sub[t]rnl> aram➜ I am, theres really no other way of explaining it.  When you click on kmenu -> system settings -> network manager.  There is a large button on the bottom of the page
<hola1> tekteen: i have same movie in iso format. Now, I would like to what them as i insert a dvd in the media
<aram> sub[t]rnl: ok thanks let me find it
<sub[t]rnl> that says administrator mode...
<aram> sub[t]rnl: i found it thanks a lot
<bmack> how do i install flash for 64bit
<alex_> hello all
<sub[t]rnl> phew
<tekteen> hola1: ok...
<tekteen> hola1: what I do is install vlc
<tekteen> hola1: open a konsole and type "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Ramchan> jpatrick: yeah , i dint split the window, so it all came in one win
<hola1> tekteen: i'm using vls
<hola1> tekteen: i'm using vlc
<tekteen> hola1: then use the command vlc /Path/to/DVD/iso
<tekteen> hola1: or open vlc and then open the iso image as a file
<hola1> tekteen: ok ok i did the same thing but i prefer to have all in automatic
<tekteen> hola1: what do you mean?
<hola1> tekteen: after mount the iso image, the player should start automatically
<tekteen> hola1: you can not mount a dvd iso image
<Ramchan> in irssi ,any idea how to get list of available channels given server name say "irc.freenode.net" ?
<tekteen> hola1: and I am sure there is no way to have a program start up after a drive is mounted
<sub[t]rnl>  /list
<hola1> tekteen: i donloading acetoneiso2....I let you you if it works
<bmack> how do i install flash for 64bit
<tekteen> !info acetoneiso2
<ubotu> Package acetoneiso2 does not exist in gutsy
<tekteen> !info acetoneiso
<ubotu> Package acetoneiso does not exist in gutsy
<tekteen> hola1: what is acetoneiso
<sub[t]rnl> some gtk looking .iso mounter
<ares> Bonjour, je suis nouveau dans la communauté Linux
<tekteen> sub[t]rnl: I do not get why hola1 wants to mount it
<sub[t]rnl> me either
<tekteen> !fr|ares
<ubotu> ares: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ares> Quelqu'un peut-il me dire les logiciel indispensables à posseder ,
<ares> D'accord merci ubotu
<tekteen> ubotu
<tekteen> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hola1> tekteen: it seems to work
<tekteen> hola1: mounting the dvd?
<tekteen> hola1: what works?
<hola1> tekteen: it mount every iso you have
<tekteen> ok
<hola1> tekteen:  http://sourceforge.net/project/downloading.php?groupname=acetoneiso2&filename=acetoneiso2_2.0-RC1.deb&use_mirror=osdn
<hola1> tekteen:  try if you want. It could be useful
<tekteen> hola1: I mount cds by hand
<hola1> tekteen:  now i have to go......thanks for the help
<tekteen> hola1: or in fstab
<tekteen> bye
<Jodak> is there a working flash plugin in kubuntu 7.10 atall?
<dthacker> jodak: yes
<Jodak> all the ones ive tried dont work
<Jodak> they say theyve installed but my browser cant load any flash content
<Jodak> ive tried numerous browsers
<dthacker> joday: /msg ubotu flash
<dthacker> jodak: /msg ubotu flash
<Jodak> i tried that before
<Jodak> i didn't know where it was installed to
<Zealot87> anyone have an experience with the Kmixer?
<Zealot87> i want to the system tray mixer to go to my audigy card, but it adjusts the internal motherboard card that i dont use
<Ramchan> anyone knows  how to maximize  a window in irssi ?
<jpatrick> Ramchan: best ask in #irssi
<dthacker> Jodak: worked for me.
<Zealot87> for some reason the system tray mixer button adjusts my SiS internal sound card instead of the Audigy card I actually use for sound
<Arelis_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<ugur_> hi i have a problem writing to /proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<Arelis_> Hi all. I've recently installed KDE, but Flash won't work.. 'nsviewerplugin' crashes when it tries to load. I've installed the fix from '!flash'
<Arelis_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Arelis_> Can anybody help me?
<jpatrick> Arelis_: once was enough
<Arelis_> jpatrick: i didn't do it twice
<Arelis_> !flash > jpatrick
<ugur_> it says : "bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument"
<aram> i got problem with installing flash pleye
<jpatrick> Arelis_: yes you did, at 19:51, and 52 UTC+1 ;)
<Arelis_> jpatrick: huh? I think that was another person.
<aram> player when i try to install it give me
<aram> aram@aram:~$ sudo apt-get intstall 1.rpm
<aram> E: Invalid operation intstal
<Arelis_> Or it was in the #ubuntu channel
<aram> what should i do
<ugur_> aram is your kubuntu 64 bit?
<aram> no
<batis610> how can i read audio .ram files?
<Arelis_> ugur_: you misspelled it
<ugur_> it shoul be easy then
<jpatrick> Arelis_: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3307/ hmm..
<aram> ugur_: this is what the adobe web site says
<aram> Click the "Download .rpm" link. A dialog box will appear asking you where to save the file.
<aram> Save the .rpm file to your desktop and wait for the file to download completely.
<aram> In terminal, navigate to the desktop and type # rpm -Uvh <rpm_package_file>. Click Enter. (Note: This must be done as a root user). The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s).
<aram> Once the installation is complete, the plug-in will be installed in your Mozilla browser. To verify, launch Mozilla and choose Help > About Plug-ins from the browser menu.
<Arelis_> oh, so it was here?
<jpatrick> nm
<ugur_> where is the misspell can you tell?
<Arelis_> sorry, then.
<Arelis_> ugur_: "intstall" should be "install"
<aram> but when i try that it is not working and i use sudo get-ins.....but also it doesnt work any help please?
<aram> ugur_: are u with me?
<ugur_> yes
<ugur_> listening
<ugur_> but it was for me?
<aram> ugur_: yes
<Arelis_> aram: he is installing .rpm with apt-get.. that will not work
<ugur_> my problem is:
<ugur_> root@ugur-dizustu:/# echo "enabled: 1">/proc/acpi/acer/wirele
<aram> ugur_:what shall i do
<ugur_> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argumen
<Arelis_> jpatrick: but can you actually help me?
<jaro> hello there. Does anyone know how mozilla-extensions work in ubuntu? because i've installed mozilla-livehttpheaders but my firefox doesn't seem to know about that package.
<jpatrick> Arelis_: no, sorry, I haven't had any flash problems :/
<aram> Arelis_: ok what command shall i use
<Arelis_> aram: search google for 'ubuntu rpm'
<aram> Arelis_: i use kubuntu not ubuntu
<jpatrick> !alien | aram
<ubotu> aram: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Arelis_> aram: same.
<jpatrick> aram: yep, it's exactly the same, apart from KDE/GNOME
<ugur_> yes kubuntu uses .deb
<Arelis_> Hi all. I've recently installed KDE, but Flash won't work.. 'nsviewerplugin' crashes when it tries to load. I've installed the fix from '!flash'. Can anybody help me?
<aram> ubotu: ok if i want to install flash player what do u suggest
<Arelis_> (my question got forgotten by the fact that i used !flash twice :P)
<ugur_> arelis did you look it up in ubuntuforums.org?
<ugur_> mine is gutsy 64 so i cant help
<ugur_> but i have read that it should be easy in 32 bit
<aram> ugur_: ok thanks a lot anyway
<batis610> how can i read audio .ram files?
<aram> i want to use tracerout in terminal what package do i have to install?
<ugur_> can anyone tell me why i can't write to or delete /proc/acpi/acer/wireless even if i am root? Pls
<Zealot87> does anyone know where i can go to get help with kmixer
<aram> how could install traceroute
<aram> how could install traceroute package
<Zealot87> nvm, i finally figured it out! hah
<TSK> Greetings, folks.  I was wondering...  I've got a laptop that's running the generic kernel and I was hoping there might be a laptop specific kernel available like some of the other distros I run.  Y'know, with all the acpi and all that laptoppy stuff compiled in by default.  :)  Anyone know where I might find that sorta thing, or a website which would cover that information?  Google's not finding much useful for me.
<sd132> help, i am getting commit errors package breakage when updating kubuntu,how do i fix this
<Alonea> is there an easy way to downgrade from gusty? or somewhere where they have the previous versions?
<NickPresta> Alonea, I don't believe there is a support way to downgrade from Gutsy to Feisty
<NickPresta> Alonea, you can, however, backup all your important information, and install Feisty via LiveCD. That is probably the safest way.
<NickPresta> s/support/supported
<Arelis_> Hi all. I've recently installed KDE, but Flash won't work.. 'nsviewerplugin' crashes when it tries to load. I've installed the fix from '!flash'. I've looked around on the 'net and found that the new version of Flash doesn't work on Konqueror, because of a different backend. How can i install the old flash player? Or should i just use Opera?
<Alonea> NickPresta: figures. gusty is waaaaay too buggy for me. where can I get a feisty cd? I didn't see one on the site.
<TSK> Arelis_: I have that same nsviewerplugin crash issue too.
<Alonea> NickPresta: I have all my personal info on a separate partition (aka. "home"). I only have to reinstall root. ^__^.
<Arelis_> TSK: Yeah, it's because of the new flash player.
<NickPresta> Alonea, http://kubuntu.com/download.php find the correct mirror and change "gutsy" in the URI to "feisty".
<aram> i want to install this 3 os :win xp ,win 2003 and ubuntu can any one help with order i mean which one istall first and then other...?
<TSK> Arelis_: Lame.  What's worse is that the package manager tells me I have Firefox installed (which I'd prefer to use over Konq for web browsing) yet I cannot find it anywhere on the system, even with the 'find' command.
<TSK> It's as if the package manager is confused...
<NickPresta> aram, it is best to install Kubuntu last (as Windows will over write the bootloader installed by Kubuntu). I would suggest Win 2K3, Win XP, and then Kubuntu
<Arelis_> TSK: just uninstall the package and reinstall.
<Arelis_> TSK: i'm installing opera as a fix :)
<Alonea> NickPresta: I am getting 404 not found errors. Is there a specific US mirror I should go for?
<NickPresta> Alonea, try this (it is a fast mirror): http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/kubuntu/feisty/
<aram> NickPresta: thanks a quistion is i have never used boot loader ubuntu is it good choise?
<Alonea> NickPresta: there we go! thanks. I will try gusty again in a couple months. Give them time to make it more stable. I might even try a different flavor.
<NickPresta> aram, GNU GRUB (referred to as GRUB mostly), is a bootloader for the system which allows a user to have several different OS on their computer at once. Check out http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GRUB for more information. GRUB is installed with *buntu at install time.
<NickPresta> Alonea, heh. Good luck to you.
<Alonea> NickPresta: you too. have a good one.
<TSK> GRUB is the best of the bootloaders I've tried so far.  I'm glad it's pretty much standard on most distros now.
<aram> NickPresta: thanks now i understand
<Arelis_> TSK: Hmm.. Opera doesn't support it either
<TSK> Lame.  :(
<TSK> I'm SURE Firefox will, but I gotta get Firefox up and running before that knowledge helps me any.  :)
<TSK> Anyways...  Kernel upgrade...  Anyone know if there are alternate kernels available for Ubuntu besides the "generic" kernel that comes on the CD?
<TSK> Ideally I'd like to find a "laptop" kernel if there's such a thing for Ubuntu/KUbuntu.  :)
<NickPresta> TSK, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel
<TSK> NickPresta: TYVM.  I'll pop over there now and see if that's something I've read before or if it's new to me.  I'm still pretty new to Kubuntu.  I'm normally a Mandriva user on my own system.  :)
<NickPresta> TSK, no problem. Be sure to check out ubuntuforums.com. There is a good chance someone else has asked a question you have and there are usually good answers :)
<TSK> NickPresta: Hmmm...  Hadn't yet come across that page you sent, but from what I see there, it looks like the only way to upgrade an Ubuntu kernel is to compile one from source?
<TSK> NickPresta: Aye.  The Ubuntu forums have had some very helpful stuff re: some of the other issues I had getting this laptop up and rolling.  The ACPI is the last little issue I'm fighting with.  That is gonna require a kernel rebuild to get 100% functionality it's looking like.
<NickPresta> TSK, well, if you feel that the included kernels aren't meant for you, you can compile your own, for sure. While it isn't a problem, compiling your own kernel means you have to do some leg work on your own and you have to remember to upgrade things like video drivers on your own. Check out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<TSK> Bizarre that Ubuntu doesn't have a few flavors of common kernels like some other distros do.  At the very least it'd be nice if they supplied a kernel customized a little for the average laptop user.  :)
<ugur_> aram you can manually adjust grub to boot from any of these os at any time but xp->2003->ubuntu is the correct order i assume
<TSK> NickPresta: Aye.  I've compiled kernels in the past, but it's been a while since then.  I was just hoping it'd be easier than that, but it's looking like I'll be compiling tonight...  :)
<michi> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Arelis_> TSK: I installed firefox beta 3... how can i remove it?
<NickPresta> TSK, heh, okay. I can only assume that the reason behind having only a couple kernels, with generic being the main, is because that is what the majority of users need and anyone needing anything special probably needs the latest kernel so they would have to compile anyways. You could always ask in #ubuntu-devel if you're curious.
<NickPresta> Arelis_, how did you install it?
<Arelis_> NickPresta: some guide on the 'net
<Arelis_> NickPresta: Had to do with copying to /usr/lib
<TSK> Arelis_: Eeek.  I installed Firefox 3 beta once on my Mandriva and it mangled my Firefox 2 and I had to do some digging to clean it all up.  :(
<NickPresta> Arelis_, well, you should be able to just delete the firefox 3 folder. Which guide did you use?
 * TSK is waiting for Firefox 3 to get out of beta before installing it again.
<Arelis_> NickPresta: Something someone on #ubuntu-offtopic gave me.
<sigma_123> is there a kubuntu package for the firefly media server?
<Arelis_> NickPresta: FOund it. http://www.topicalmatt.com/23-12-2007/firefox-3-beta-2-in-ubuntu-710
 * TSK has captured the kernel build guide and will put that to use tonight.
<TSK> TYVM, NickPresta.  I appreciate the pointers to the correct information, sir.  :)
<NickPresta> Arelis_, run this in a terminal to remove Fx3: sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0
<NickPresta> Arelis_, that should remove the beta files and the symlink in /usr/bin.
<NickPresta> TSK, no problem. That is what #kubuntu is here for
<TSK> NickPresta: Aye.  I still appreciate it tho.  ;)
<diagono> kann mir jemand mit meinem dualscreen helfen?
<NickPresta> diagono, which language?
<ugur_> Anybody can help about this error:
<ugur_> root@ugur-dizustu:/# echo "enabled: 1">/proc/acpi/acer/wireless
<ugur_> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<ugur_> enabled: 1
<diagono> ah
<Arelis_> NickPresta: it's still running..
<diagono> sorry
<diagono> can someone help me with my multiscreen?
<Arelis_> NickPresta: and /usr/bin/firefox is still the beta
<NickPresta> Arelis_, did you close Fx3?
<Arelis_> NickPresta: yes, and killed it too.
<NickPresta> Arelis_, silly me. Run this: rm -r /usr/lib/firefox-3.0
<NickPresta> Arelis_, I forgot the -r switch for directories.
<Arelis_> NickPresta: I deleted that. (Followed the guide's instructions, because yours didnt work). Still, firefox 3 is running
<Arelis_> /usr/bin/firefox is firefox 3.0b's script
<Arelis_> NickPresta: /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 doesn't exist
<NickPresta> Arelis_, it should, according to that guide. You created a symlink of /usr/bin/firefox-3.0 to /usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox
<crimsun> (/usr/lib/firefox-3.0-3.0b3pre in hardy)
<Arelis_> NickPresta: read again.
<crimsun> (presuming you're using the firefox-3.0 package in hardy)
<Arelis_> sorry, my mistake
<Arelis_> yes indeed
<Arelis_> i think he has renewed his guide
<NickPresta> Arelis_, ah okay. That explains the confusion :)
<NickPresta> !xinerama | diagono
<ubotu> diagono: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Arelis_> NickPresta: yep, he's renewed his guide. I used his old one, which overwrote the original firefox....
<diagono> okey thx
<diagono> will check it out
<Arelis_> moz_libdir=/usr/local/lib/firefox-3.0b2 <-- aha.
<Arelis_> hmm, no, wait.. doesn't exist
<NickPresta> Arelis_, ah okay. That is rather silly of the author, to suggest overwriting your package manager's version with a beta. At any rate, manually remove any instances of firefox on your system and then install firefox via the repos. Try using `locate` to search for firefox3 stuff.
<Arelis_> NickPresta: all traces of firefox should be removed?
<Arelis_> /usr/lib/firefox and the like?
<TSK> http://newbiedoc.sourceforge.net/system/kernel-pkg.html <- Another useful tidbit re: kernel building on Ubuntu that I just came across.
<NickPresta> Arelis_, yep. The package manager will reinstall all the appropriate files.
<Arelis_> NickPresta: command 'firefox' not found (installed firefox via apt-get)
<Arelis_> 'mozilla-firefox' neither
<NickPresta> Arelis_, when you installed the beta, did you already have firefox from the repos installed?
<Arelis_> NickPresta: yes
<NickPresta> Arelis_, have you removed firefox via apt-get remove yet?
<Arelis_> NickPresta: autoremove --purge
<TSK> Aighty.  Thanky muchly, folks.  I'ma go see if I can successfully compile a laptop kernel for this beastie.  I'll catch you folks later.  :)
<NickPresta> bye TSK
<n6hgg> Arelis_: try Firefox with a capital F
<TSK> Be well, all.  TY again NickPresta.
<Arelis_> n6hgg: not found
<n6hgg> okay
<NickPresta> Arelis_, try: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<Arelis_> NickPresta: autoremove --purge
<Arelis_> NickPresta: i'd think autoremove --purge removes more than apt-get purge
<Arelis_> NickPresta: But i did what you suggested. still not found.
<Arelis_> The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:sudo apt-get install firefoxbash: firefox: opdracht niet gevonden
<adm> evening all
<NickPresta> Arelis_, okay, did you install it as per the instructions?
<NickPresta> adm, hi
<kristian_> hi adm
<Arelis_> NickPresta: The beta? yes, via the guide
<NickPresta> Arelis_, no, I'm talking about firefox from the repos. You wanted to remove Firefox 3, didn't you?
<adm> how are we all
<nuxil> what do i need to do, to get tvout to work on my gforce 8800 gts card ? i have set the resolution to 800x600
<Arelis_> NickPresta: yes.
<Arelis_> NickPresta: which instructions?
<nuxil> and i have also installed the nvtv + the newest drivers
<NickPresta> Arelis_, sudo apt-get install firefox
<Arelis_> NickPresta: yes i did.
<Arelis_> Instellen van firefox (2.0.0.11+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10) ...Please restart any running Firefoxes, or you will experience problems.
<adm> I want to connect though my windows machine to my linux machine.
<Joelito> How, can I change the language of adept-manager language when Installing debian (netinstall) + KDE?
<adm> I have installed ssh on the linux box but not sure of the next steps
<NickPresta> Arelis_, so you have installed Firefox from the repos. but there is no /usr/lib/firefox?
<adm> anyone able to provide some help
<nuxil> !nvtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvtv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Arelis_> NickPresta: only no /usr/bin/firefox
<NickPresta> Arelis_, so if you type this in a terminal: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox What happens?
<Arelis_> NickPresta: it works :D
<NickPresta> Arelis_, okay, we're getting somewhere. Now we just need to symlink that to /usr/bin/firefox.
<NickPresta> Arelis_: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox
<Arelis_> NickPresta: many thanks! :D
<NickPresta> Arelis_, no problem
<Arelis_> NickPresta: it's working again :)
<Arelis_> NickPresta: you might want to post that to the internet. I'm sure many others have the same problem. Also, a symlink /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox also has to be created.
<NickPresta> Arelis_, okay. I'm not sure about /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox though. I don't have it and the firefox package doesn't create /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox.
<Arelis_> NickPresta: then firefox 3 did :)
<NickPresta> :)
<dice14u> hello anyone, I have a fresh install of kubuntu gutsy and it freezes every once and a while without warning
<dice14u> the only thing i have changed is i used the propriatary fglrx drivers (but the freezing was prior to that fact)
<sourcemaker> is there a youtube mozilla firefox plugin around ?
<sourcemaker> dice14u: I have the same problem... I also do not know why...
<dice14u> sourcemaker you mean a flash mozilla plugin? or something like
<dice14u> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=youtube&status=4
<dice14u> flashplugin-nonfree might work for you
<dice14u> if it isn't a broken package
<sourcemaker> dice14u: nice
<corinth> I just finished installing kubuntu from gnome-terminal using "sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop". Logging in, none of my desktop items are on the desktop, such as the default shortcuts to open my external media. How do I enable the desktop to show my icons?
<corinth> Also, my volume + and - buttons worked without configuration in Ubuntu. Pushing up or down volume in my keyboard in Kubuntu only toggles the GUI between 0% and 11%, but it doesn't actually change the volume
<Alonea> oh my...I think kubuntu knows I am going to get rid of it. it just got 5 times worse. I have had to reboot twice cause it just seems to crash or wont let me change to a different window.
<jevon> anyone know where to find additional repositories for 7.10?
<Arelis_> How do i install the Dutch language into KDE?
<purpleposeidon> How do I prevent an account from logging in via ssh?
<Arelis_> How do i install the Dutch language into KDE?
<purpleposeidon> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sourcemaker> Arelis_: there is a language pack... apt-cache search language-pack
<sourcemaker> Arelis_: there are language packs for kde, firefox, etc...
<jimmy51> does "couldn't find fbconfig" mean anything to anyone here?
<jimmy51> !fbconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> jimmy51:  the various fb setting tools are not installed by default
<dr_willis> !find fbconfig
<ubotu> Package/file fbconfig does not exist in gutsy
<jimmy51> dr_willis:  ok, if i apt search for fbconfig will i find my answer?
<dr_willis> !find fbset
<ubotu> Found: fbset
<jetsaredim> are there going to be kde4 packages for gutsy to match the release event?
<Flare183> !fbset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbset - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> jimmy51:  theres a fbset command, and other tools. I normally disable the fb.
<Flare183> !search fbset
<ubotu> Found:
<Flare183> wowo
<jimmy51> i'm tryihng to run fg_lrxgears to diagnose why my newly installed ATI drivers are running like a dog
<jussi01> !info fbset | dr_willis
<ubotu> dr_willis: fbset: framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-19ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 100 kB, installed size 324 kB
<jimmy51> bah
<jimmy51> that didn't do it either
<jimmy51> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<jimmy51> Error: couldn't get fbconfig
<shadowxp> Okay, i installed Samba using apt-get, does anyone know where the smbpasswd file is located?
<shadowxp> or moreso, what is the default port for SWAT?
<jimmy51> i'm spending more time waiting for windows to paint/refresh than i am actually reading.  i'm going to take a nap and hope the solution comes to me in a dream
<jussi01> jimmy51: what are your specs?
 * jussi01 just had this issue...
<jimmy51> P4 2.8 GHZ, 1 GB DDR (pc3200 I THINK), ATI Radeon 9800
<jimmy51> Seagate barracuda 250 GB 7200 RPM Sata HDD
<jimmy51> 420 watt pwr supply
<jussi01> jimmy51: try adding: noapic nolapic to the boot options in grub - fixed mine
<jimmy51> jussi01:  ooooh, hang on, i'll try that
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> jimmy51: I got to run, but leave me a message on how it goes )
<yao_ziyuan> i downloaded and ran Hardy Alpha 2 as a virtual machine
<yao_ziyuan> it promised KDE 4 RC 2
<yao_ziyuan> but i only saw KDE 3.5.8
<yao_ziyuan> why?
<jimmy51> jussi01:  thanks for the advice.  i made the change am about to reboot.  i'll be sure to get on a post a reply later... one way or another
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: all hardy questions to #ubuntu+1 please
<ardchoille> !nickspam > Moi_The3055
<jimmy51>  jussi01:  doh.  doesn't look like it helped :(.    thanks for the try though
<m1sha> hey I semi-accidentally uninstalled and resinstalled konqueror and now I'm missing all the nice kubuntu tweaks like search by the location bar and extra items in the context menus. Does anyone know how to get them back please?
<limac> u guys prefer intel or amd?
<ardchoille> limac: The only person who is qualified to say which works best for you.. is you :)
<limac> i don't know
<limac> intel == too costly
<limac> amd == resonable
<dr_willis> sounds like you got your answer then.
<jussi01> limac: If you are looking for discussion, #kubuntu-offtopic is the way to go. This is strictly Kubuntu support
 * dr_willis buys whatever is on sale.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dj_FlyBy> anyone here running Kubuntu 7.10 amd64 on an Acer Aspire 5004?
<Dj_FlyBy> don't know why, but everytime I try to enable my wireless device it just disables as soon as it is enabled.... Very new to Kubuntu so I am not sure where to look for logs
<Alonea> Dj_FlyBy: you probably will have to ndiswrapper it. Broadcom card?
<shad-99> hi all
<squarebottle> Hello.  I'm having trouble with Kubuntu blanking my screen after a while of perceived inactivity, which is a problem because it still does it when I'm trying to watch movies and stuff. The power save feature in kcontrol is disabled, the screensaver is disabled, and I've tried entering "xset -dpms" too, but it still blanks the screen. I know it's not the monitor itself doing it because the power light would switch from blue to ora
<squarebottle> Any ideas?
<shad-99> any one knows how to enable broadcom wireless wpa adapter on a dell inspiron 9100
<shad-99> ok bye
<Dj_FlyBy> Alonea: unlikely Broadcom (most likely a SiS integrated card - Its a laptop Acer Aspire 5004)
<Dj_FlyBy> Alonea: it's also using 128 Wep *Not WPA*
<Alonea> Dj_FlyBy: Broadcom makes a lot of laptop cards. i have one. lemme look up the cmd on how to tell.
<Dj_FlyBy> Alonea: thanks
<jussi01> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<squarebottle> Found a possible solution. Does anybody know where Kubuntu has it's .xinitrc file?
<segfault2k> hi, someone has installed kde4 rc2 from kubuntu mirrors? ( http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php ), i've read the install howto, but i cant get kde4 running, it stuck at splash screen :(
<ardchoille> squarebottle: "locate xinitrc" for me returns /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc
<squarebottle> ardchoille: Thank you very much. :)
<ardchoille> squarebottle: However, you can create your own xinitrc file in ~/.xinitrc
<segfault2k> someone can help me? :(
<Ax-Ax> how do i search folders after name?
<Alonea> Dj_FlyBy: ok, dont hold me to it, but dmesg should tell you.
<dubbydubby> hey can someone help me with flash on a 64 bit computer?
<ardchoille> Ax-Ax: find /path -name name_here
<dubbydubby> flashplugin-nonfree is broken
<biovore> dubbydubby: flash is current broken in the repos..
<biovore> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<lofthouse_mcgeeb> help
<biovore> to install flash on 64bit you need to get the adobe tar ball and extract it and copy the .so file to ~/.mozila/plugins
<biovore> dubbydubby: you also need to have the netscape plugin wrapper stuff install and ia32-libs inorder for it to work.
<biovore> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<biovore> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<segfault2k> i've installed kde4 from that url, but it wont start :(
<biovore> kde4 isn't supported yet.. and its only really ment for developers
<segfault2k> (btw, sorry my english)
<segfault2k> QBuffer::seek: Invalid pos: 134832576
<segfault2k> kbuildsycoca4 running...
<segfault2k> kbuildsycoca4(9013) kdemain: Reusing existing ksycoca
<segfault2k> QBuffer::seek: Invalid pos: 134832576
<segfault2k> i get that error in almost every kde4 app :S
<XBehave> ive broken a driver is there anyway to restore it without compiling it? or atleast not compiling all the modules?
<biovore> broken a driver... how you break it?
<Dj_FlyBy> Alonea: well, thats the truely detailed form, I also found lspci which is a much smaller list
<Dj_FlyBy> Alonea: appears that it is trying to use the bcm43xx driver
<Alonea> Dj_FlyBy: yeah, thats a bad driver. for broadcom. oh yea! lspci thats what I was trying to remember
<Dj_FlyBy> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<jussi01> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Alonea> Dj_FlyBy: there is a wiki with a how to on ndiswrappers page with how to do those.
<Dj_FlyBy> thanks
<dubbydubby> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dubbydubby> ok nspluginwrapper is saying it can't find the appropriate viewer for the .so error while loading libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0
<dubbydubby> im guessing the dependancy isn't installing the viewer part?
<segfault2k> damn :@
<Arelis> Hi all. I've installed the 'kde' package, but it's FAR too many programs, and when i try to remove one, it wants to remove all of KDE. how can i remove some programs i don't need, without removing all of KDE?
<NickPresta> Arelis, if you're referring to apt wanting to remove kubuntu-desktop, it is just a meta-package. You can remove it
<Arelis> NickPresta: no, i'm talking about this:
<Arelis> NickPresta:
<Arelis> err
<Arelis> NickPresta: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3311
<yao_ziyuan> a usability question: is it just adept-manager that sometimes requires manual unlock of the package database or other package managers such as syneptic also have such a problem?
<segfault2k> hi, someone has installed kde4 rc2 from kubuntu mirrors? ( http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php ), i've read the install howto, but i cant get kde4 running, it stuck at splash screen :(
<NickPresta> Arelis, first, do a "sudo apt-get -s autoremove". See what it wants to remove.
<Arelis> NickPresta: Nothing.
<NickPresta> Arelis, that is strange. I don't know how to help you. I would wait and ask your question again later.
<Arelis> NickPresta: it isn't meant to happen?
<dubbydubby> i could try and help i just can't read that language
<Arelis> dubbydubby: hold on
<NickPresta> Arelis, I can remove individual parts of KDE without KDE being removed.
<Arelis> dubbydubby: here ya go
<Arelis> err..
<dubbydubby> yeah me 2
<Arelis> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3312
<Arelis> dubbydubby: it's in English
<segfault2k> !seen jridell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jridell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<NickPresta> Arelis, http://pastebin.ca/843144
<Arelis> NickPresta: kubuntu-desktop or kde?
<jussi01> !seen > segfault2k
<segfault2k> danke jussi01
<jussi01> :)
<NickPresta> Arelis, default kubuntu install, so kubuntu-desktop, I assume
<NickPresta> Arelis, what happens if you try to remove kde? Does it actually remove all those packages?
<Arelis> NickPresta: THat's the difference, then. this is the 'kde' package
<reza> I want install xfardic on kubuntu but cann't do this. anybody know why?
<Arelis> NickPresta: yes, it does.
<Arelis> I installed this with aptitude..
<NickPresta> Arelis, hmm, strange. You could try asking in #kde. See if they can help you or if anyone there has a similar problem.
<Arelis> and aptitude wants to do the same thing
<fdoving> Arelis: that is because the 'kde' package depends on all modules of kde, if you install kubuntu-desktop, it only recommends those packages, so you will be able to remove them. this could be reported as an wishlist bug. making the depends recommends.
<neversfelde|mobi> Hi, Has somebody experiences with KDE and funambol. Is it possible to sync KDEs pim with opensync?
<Arelis> fdoving: so it is not fixable?
<NickPresta> and there you have it, Arelis. fdoving to the rescue :)
<Arelis> fdoving: I don't like kubuntu-desktop.
<fdoving> Arelis: everything is fixable.
<Arelis> fdoving: will you assist me, please? :)
<dice14u> you can remove the binary and the link
<dice14u> Arelis you have ubuntu and then you also installed the kubuntu desktop?
 * Murrlin checks chatter for a while.
<UsThEre> ciao a tutti!
<Murrlin> *reads topic* oh dear. broken Flash for 4.0 or 3.5?
<fdoving> Arelis: ok. i'll just have to install something with a bunch of depends. hang on.
<Arelis> dice14u: I have Ubuntu, then installed the 'kde' package.
<Arelis> not kubuntu-desktop
<NickPresta> !it | UsThEre
<ubotu> UsThEre: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<UsThEre> oh, scusa :-S
<fdoving> Arelis: ok, first, run: dpkg -P kde <list of packages you want to remove>
<fdoving> Arelis: in my example: 'dpkg -P kde kcalc ksim'
<Arelis> fdoving: it removed the kde package..
<fdoving> it should.
<fdoving> it also removed the packages you wanted to remove, right?
<fdoving> but nothing else, except the kde package?
<dice14u> he wants to keep kde but remove just the prog
<Arelis> fdoving: not really... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/3313/
<dice14u> and it is showing them as un-needed
<fdoving> Arelis: kde package isn't installed? - you need to remove kdenetwork too.
<damianos> hi
<fdoving> Arelis: 'dpkg -P kde kdenetwork ksirc'
<damianos> is it possible to reencode sound in divix movie
<Arelis> fdoving: it worked! it's gone!
<Arelis> !installkde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installkde - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fdoving> Arelis: hang on.
<Arelis> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<fdoving> Arelis: there is more.
<damianos> I have standalone dvd player which is able to read divix movie from usb
<damianos> but in this movie is used strande audio codec
<Arelis> fdoving: should i do it with these, too?:
<Arelis> .. stupid paste
<Arelis> kde-amusements, kdeaccessibility, kdeaddons, kdeadmin, kdeartwork, kdegraphics, kdemultimedia, kdenetwork, kdepim, kdesdk, kdeutils, kdewebdev, kdevelop3
<damianos> is mencoder is able to do it ?
<fdoving> Arelis: if you want to remove a package they depend on, yes. they are meta-packages, that means empty packages that depend on a bunch of real packages that contains programs.
<fdoving> and docs etc.
<Dr_Willis> strande audio codec ? Or you mean a strange unknown codec?
<fdoving> Arelis: when you'
<damianos> I mean I can see video but I can not hear audio on dvd player
<Dr_Willis> You may want to try to convert the movie/audio to use divx and mp3 for audio.
<fdoving> Arelis: are finished with the dpkg -P part.. tell me. you need to do more to make the rest stay during dist-upgrades.
<Dr_Willis> or check the players docs to see what it can play. Id hope it canhandle the mp3 codec.
<damianos> Ok, how to do it, via mencoder ?
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use avidmux,
<Arelis> fdoving: uh-oh... how to fix that, then?
<dice14u> !flashplugin-nonfree
<damianos> Dr_Willis standard one is able to read this is the first movie without sound
<Arelis> isn't it better to just install kubuntu-desktop?
<fdoving> Arelis: now, you have a bunch of packages that apt-get/aptitude wants to remove. you can get the list with the command 'apt-get autoremove' , make sure to press 'n' when it asks you if you want ro remove or not. you don't want that.
<Dr_Willis> I tend to install Kubuntu-desktop, Ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, mythubuntu-desktop. and... err.. not sure about that last one.. :)
<fdoving> Arelis: what you want. is to take the list of packages and cut/paste it into a textfile, save it somewhere. tell me when you've done that.
<Dr_Willis> fdoving:  :) been there done that befor. Aptitude decided to remove 400 pacckages once on me.
<Arelis> fdoving: done.
<fdoving> Arelis: ok, now run 'sudo apt-mark unmarkauto $(cat path/to/file.txt)
<fdoving> Arelis: where you replace path/to/file.txt with the real path to your file containing the packagelist.
<Arelis> fdoving: done.
<fdoving> Arelis: then run 'apt-get autoremove' again, does it list any packages for removal?
<Arelis> fdoving: nope.
<fdoving> Arelis: then you're done.
<Arelis> fdoving: what if i get a new package that it wants to autoremove?
<fdoving> Arelis: 'apt-mark unmarkauto <list of packages separated by spaces>'
<Arelis> fdoving: also, can you please pastebin this conversation (i have limited utilities now) so i can store this fix?
<Arelis> fdoving: and i think this is really not worth it. Tomorrow, i'm going to remove what i installed now, and install kubuntu-desktop, then remove dolphin and strigi. How can i make the autoremove work again?
<fdoving> Arelis: just don't delete the packagelist-file. then use 'apt-mark markauto $(cat file.txt)'
<fdoving> Arelis: http://kde.pastey.net/80109
<mauri> hi guys, why kaffeine is not able to choose a movie languages or subtitles?
<Arelis> fdoving: Thank you. I'm going to bed now. Wow, the people in here know much more about the core of ubuntu than the people in.. #ubuntu
<fdoving> Arelis: g'nite.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Im in BOTH  channels.. so what does that mean? :)
<Dr_Willis> I know more when im in here.. then when im in there?
<fdoving> i'm only here :)
<Arelis> Dr_Willis: You're experienced :P
<Arelis> bye
<Arelis> night all :
<Arelis> :)
<Arelis> thanks for the fix, fdoving `
<Dr_Willis> Im amazed at the weird and strange things people try to get their ubuntu/kubuntu systems to do../worring about  trivial stuff. :) I bet the #OSX room dont have people trying to do half the things i see in #ubuntu :)
 * Dr_Willis wonders if OS-X even HAS themes...
<wagner> hello
<fdoving> Dr_Willis: you can change languages and some colors. afaik :)
<Dr_Willis> fdoving:  Ill refrain from ranting about OSX :P
<fdoving> Dr_Willis: a friend of mine got his first macbook some time ago, and was extremely impressed that he didn't need to restart to change language :)
<fdoving> restart/re-install.
<Dr_Willis> heh.
<Dr_Willis> ive been seeing way too many badly done comaprisons of Ubuntu and OS-X - Seems everyone is just out gunning for Ubuntu now a days.
<Dr_Willis> Hysterical predictions of doom and gloom.. since there Might be some changes to 'LTS' when Most people done even understand what LTS means.. and so forth.
<ardchoille> !ot
<ubotu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> Is there any Other Disrtos the even have the same 'idea/method as LTS?" Ubuntu is the only oen ive ever heard the term used. :)
<Dr_Willis> At lesat im not ranting about OSX - but discussing Ubuntu specifc terms.  heh heh.
<fdoving> Dr_Willis: it's just a sign that ubuntu is getting popular. it's a good thing :)
<NickPresta> Dr_Willis, Debian Stable is an LTS ;)
<pm2> Hi - I'm using Fiesty, trying to get a bluetooth adapter working.  When I plug it in, a message pops up from the "KDE Bluetooth Framework" saying, "Failed to connect to the SDP server.  Please make sure that sdpd is running; without it, other devices will not be able to find out which services your computer offers."
<pm2> Any idea how to fix this?
<Dr_Willis> I recall having to install some extra bluetooth related packages  when using feisty. But i dont rember their names
<level1> Hi, how can I find out what driver xorg is using?
<level1> its not the same as the line in xorg.conf
<mauri> when kde4.0 will be release, the preliminary version (2) will be updated automatically?
<stdin> mauri: 4.0 is due on the 11th
<mauri> stdin: I know
<stdin> then you know the answer to your 1st question
<mauri> stdin: Today i've installe the preliminary and I would like to know if it will be automatically updated to 4.0 when releseade
<rick_> Hi all
<rick_> Anybody have any solution for KdeprintFax problem?
<stdin> mauri: we're doing a svn snapshot right now to see how the upgrade will probably go. as soon as the official kde4 sources are released expect to just be able to update (but you may have to remove the older version first, we can't say for sure)
<mauri> stdin: perfect I understand. Just a question. what is svn? (sorry for the stupid question)
<NickPresta> !svn | mauri
<ubotu> mauri: svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<stdin> svn is the revision control system the KDE project used to allow it's developers to collaborate on the code
<dubbydubby> hey anyone im having a problem with the nspluginwrapper saying it cannot find a suitable viewer.
<dubbydubby> git is better though :-p
<dubbydubby> (according to linus torvold)
<stdin> bzr is better still :p
<mauri> NickPresta: thanks
<mauri> stdin: thanks
<stdin> if you have the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA repository then expect some new packages soon :)
<rick_> Hello....is there anyone here that is sending out fax using "Sendfax" in kubuntu. If yes, can you help me PLEASE
<mauri> stdin: ok thanks again
<dubbydubby> whats the deb for that repository?
<LinuxReign> hiya people!
<sub[t]rnl> dubbydubby➜ deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu gutsy main
<stdin> dubbydubby: see http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<dubbydubby> thanx
<TimS> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<dubbydubby> someone know anything about when an official flash fix will be out?
<LinuxReign> no idea about that, should be soon thou
<danny> is there something that would break konqueror and amarok in subtle little ways and not be fixed by installing the kubuntu metapackages and removing .kde ?
<maybeway36> try reinstalling konqueror and amarok maybe
<maybeway36> weord
<maybeway36> you tried rm -r .kde
<dubbydubby> run amarok in terminal and see what errors pop up
<LinuxReign> have u guys tried hardy?
<danny> LinuxReign: isn't ther a kubuntu+1 channel for that?
<jpatrick> LinuxReign: try #ubuntu+1
<danny> dubbydubby: no errors
<dubbydubby> danny whats not working on it then?
<downix> grr, can't get a java game to run
<danny> dubbydubby: the search in the top-right of konqueror is missing, that's the main thing
<nuxil> Does anyone got time to help me get the tvout-put to work? in nvidia-settings everything seems fine, but my tv dosent show anything. i tried with several options. twinview. clone etc.been restarting the X server and and the pc 1000 times now. The driver i use is NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.07-pkg1.run. my card is gforce 8800 gts 640 MB. i tried to use nvtv. but nvtv says: No supported videocard found. http://pastebin.ca/843218 <-- xorg.log is anyone intrested to
<nuxil>  look at it. im suspecting its trying to use my 2nd dvi output instead of the svideo output. but  that is just a feeling
<tlayton> does anybody have a ppa link for amarok2?
<stdin> tlayton: there is no amarok2 in PPAs, it doesn't build right now
<karim> hi aLL
<karim> help me
<stdin> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<e-uoaphys> hi guys, on this page: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php it has improper instructions. It took me about a week to get it working using those directions but finally got it
<e-uoaphys> the instructions (or maybe the packages are broken) never tell you how to get "KDE 4" into your GDM or KDM login screen as an option
<e-uoaphys> so you install all the packages, and there is no way to get into KDE4 from there
<e-uoaphys> any ideas?
<etm26> exit
<stdin> e-uoaphys: the reason it doesn't tell you is because it's done automatically
<e-uoaphys> stdin: then the packages must be broken.. cos it doesn't add a "KDE 4" option to a vanila Ubuntu installation of 7.10
<e-uoaphys> now, when i went to the RC1 instructions previously released, and manually edit the file to show "KDE 4" and copy over the system default file, then it shows up... (took me about a week to find that out)
<stdin> the packages are fine, hundreds have tested them, if the file /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop exists then it's not us
<downix> ya know, ubuntu's package issues are driving me batty
<karim> so How I can do to save the lists of sources of origin?
<downix> some things are on the ball, others are out of date
<e-uoaphys> stdin: then maybe ubuntu isn't looking there
<supermacro> Hi all, does anyone know how I can keep one program always in a particular workspace? For example I want Kopete to be in workspace 4, and firefox in workspace 1 everytime I open them.
<stdin> e-uoaphys: it should, if not then it's a bug in GDM
<e-uoaphys> stdin: I went ahead and installed kubuntu desktop just to get KDM and all the stuff for kubuntu, just to make sure
<e-uoaphys> and then ran KDM (kde3 kdm)
<e-uoaphys> still no kde 4
<stdin> supermacro: right-click the title bar->Advanced->Special Application Settings...-> Desktop
<downix> like Ubuntu now is telling me that it has to remove dpkg
<downix> for some reason, I don't think that is a smart idea
<e-uoaphys> stdin: im not 100% positive cos now my machine is fixed, but from what I could tell the kde4.desktop file was never created in /usr/share/xsessions, because once I copied it over to there, and changed the word "KDE" to "KDE 4" it started working (as per RC1 instruction page)
<stdin> e-uoaphys: all display managers look in /usr/share/xsessions/ for the sessions available, sometimes it requires a restart of the display manager to see it (didn't for me) but that's where it looks
<e-uoaphys> i used ctrl alt BKSP to get it to reset, and even rebooted the system
<stdin> I'm looking at the .deb now, and it is there
<e-uoaphys> hmm
<e-uoaphys> which package is supposed to copy that over?
<supermacro> thx a lot! that works
<e-uoaphys> # kdebase-bin
<e-uoaphys> # Install kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime
<e-uoaphys> those are the ones I installed
<stdin> kdebase-workspace-data (installed with kdebase-workspace)
<e-uoaphys> yea, i uninstalled it all and reinstalled it twice before I started digging into file editing
<e-uoaphys> stdin: having compiz installed shouldn't hurt it should it?
<karim> who are french??
<e-uoaphys> compiz installed under GNOME
#kubuntu 2008-01-06
<stdin> e-uoaphys: do "dpkg -L kdebase-workspace-data" and you'll see what files it installs, check it has /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop
<stdin> and compiz shouldn't mess with the display manager at all
<downix> all issues because I want to play a game... rediculous
<e-uoaphys> stdin: once my system comes back up I'll let you know if it shows up in here
<downix> now I can no longer run Firefox
<pm2> Hi - I'm using Fiesty, trying to get a bluetooth adapter working.  When I plug it in, a message pops up from the "KDE Bluetooth Framework" saying, "Failed to connect to the SDP server.  Please make sure that sdpd is running; without it, other devices will not be able to find out which services your computer offers."  Any ideas on how to fix?
<downix> or any windows apps using wine
<stdin> !fr | karim__
<ubotu> karim__: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<karim__> ?
<karim__> ok
<karim__> ty
<e-uoaphys> thx for the help stdin
<stdin> e-uoaphys: no problem
<tekteen> downix: what happened?
<downix> tekteen: I install flightgear v1.0 using the debian package, as ubuntu's was horribly out of date.  Doing so broke Ubuntu, as it freaked out that libc was 2.7 not 2.6, causing it to uninstall critical libraries
<downix> which it cannot reinstall now
<tekteen> downix: wow
<downix> tekteen: It now wants to uninstall dpkg, which I won't let it do as that *is* the package installer
<tekteen> downix: the game uninstalled libraries
<tekteen> ?
<tekteen> downix: that is a terrible game
<downix> tekteen: No, the system uninstalled libraries
<tekteen> downix: why
<downix> tekteen: Because the game installed a newer libc
<tekteen> ok
<mixed> anyone know how to change the keyboard type?
<tekteen> mixed: system settings > keyboard and mouse
<mixed> "system settings "??  Im using kubuntu
<mixed> ok found it!
<downix> tekteen: Whyever ubuntu is running such an old version of libc is boggling me in the first place
<tekteen> downix: sorry. no idea
<stdin> mixed: system settings is in the KMenu
<mixed> tekteen, ok now how do I change the keyboard type? :-)
<tekteen> mixed: it is under region & language not keyboard and mouse
<stdin> mixed: and it'll be under Regional & Language
<XBehave> *is it possible to run  make modules (but for only one module)
<downix> tekteen: Me either.  I'm now more angry that a core package was left with an unsecure version (which was the libc that Ubuntu came with) and securing it broke it (new version is a secured patch)
<mixed> stdin and tekteen, thanks! I went to "Keyboard Layout" and clicked on "enable keyboard layouts", my keyboard is working normally now
<mixed> ok now for my next question, anyone has a killer recipe for beef shish kebob?  :-)
<tekteen> stdin: what is the difference between international and alt international?
<stdin> tekteen: I have no clue :p
<tekteen> stdin: thanks anyway :-)
<dubbydubby> anyone know anything about an error /usr/lib/nspluginwrapper/i386/linux/npviewer.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<happytiger> where to post kde4 bugs?
<happytiger> kdesu konqueror-kde4   detected in thread -1237714320
<happytiger> Qt: Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<happytiger> QMutex::lock: Deadlock detected in thread -1237714320
<stdin> dubbydubby: install libgtk2.0-0
<dubbydubby> ok yeah you mean reinstall because it mustn't be working :-p
<mixed> is there a way to change the KDE menus in ubuntu studio the same way I had it in KDE SuSE 10.3???
<stdin> dubbydubby: well /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 is in libgtk2.0-0
<ardchoille> mixed: We don't support ubuntu studio in this channel.
<stdin> happytiger: try bugs.kde.org
<stdin> mixed: try  #ubuntu-studio
<mixed> ok ty
<rajkalyan> hello?
<rajkalyan> nyone here?
<downix> nope
<rajkalyan> lol youre funny
<tekteen> rajkalyan: I am not here
<tekteen> rajkalyan: I swear
<rajkalyan> oh yeah?
<rajkalyan> whos talknig then??
<tekteen> rajkalyan: uh.. I am a bot
<downix> it is the ghost of tekteen!  RUN!!!
<rajkalyan> really?
<rajkalyan> @_@
<rajkalyan> lets get out of here!!
<tekteen> rajkalyan: do you have a question
<rajkalyan> kind of
<tekteen> rajkalyan: ask
<rajkalyan> how can i get my wireless card to work?
<rajkalyan> its a trendnet
<rajkalyan> im using kubuntu feisty fawn
<tekteen> rajkalyan: I have almost given up on helping other people with it
<rajkalyan> @_@
<tekteen> rajkalyan: have you checked the restricted drivers manager?
<tekteen> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rajkalyan> where is that?
<rajkalyan> oh
<tekteen> rajkalyan: in system settings
<rajkalyan> in kubuntu?
<tekteen> under the advanced tab
<tekteen> yes
<rajkalyan> ok
<rajkalyan> im trying it
<rajkalyan> i dont see restricted drivers
<tekteen> rajkalyan: are you in the driver manager?
<rajkalyan> where is that?
<stdin> restricted manager is not in feisty
<tekteen> oh
<rajkalyan> @_@
<stdin> gutsy+
<rajkalyan> i want to get my palm to work
<rajkalyan> hang on
<rajkalyan> ..
<tekteen> rajkalyan: try ndiswrapper then
<stdin> I'd suggest upgrading to gutsy anyway
<rajkalyan> oh yeah
<tekteen> agreed
<rajkalyan> all of my stuff woukd be gone then
<rajkalyan> i dont have anything tho
 * tekteen does not understand what rajkalyan just said
<stdin> no, just upgrade, not reinstall
 * rajkalyan hehe
<rajkalyan> oh
<rajkalyan> how do you do that?
<stdin> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rajkalyan> o
<rajkalyan> oic
<rajkalyan> thx
<tekteen> what does oic mean?
<rajkalyan> oh i see
<stdin> "oh I see"
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> ty
<rajkalyan> np
<rajkalyan> ru really a bot?
<tekteen> no
<rajkalyan> i thought so
<tekteen> ubotu is
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tekteen> lol
<rajkalyan> :P
<stdin> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<rajkalyan> #_#
<tekteen> rofl
<rajkalyan> DAD GUM
<rajkalyan> oops
<rajkalyan> sorry
<rajkalyan> when my caps lock is on
<rajkalyan> the light is off
<downix> is there a way to downgrade a package?
<downix> as ubuntu is freaking out over a security package update on libc6
<stdin> sudo apt-get install <package>=<version>
<rajkalyan> downgrade?
<rajkalyan> OH
<rajkalyan> woot it works!
<downix> rajkalyan: Yes, I installed libc6 2.7.1 but doing that caused it to freak out, and now it won't let me install the older package of 2.6.1
<rajkalyan> hmm
<tekteen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<rajkalyan> lol
<tekteen> !coffee
<ubotu> coffee is a caffeinated beverage made by filtering water through ground up roasted beans of the coffee plant. Flavouring to taste such as milk or cream, sugar or sweetener are often added afterwards. Not to be confused with !java
<rajkalyan> !helpersnack
<ubotu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<stdin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<rajkalyan> yes i do
<rajkalyan> i deserve a cookie
<rajkalyan> i do?
<rajkalyan> stdin how ru so good with ubuntu
<stdin> because I've used it for a long time
<rajkalyan> ic
<achilles> hi
<rajkalyan> hi
<downix> *sigh*
 * rajkalyan passes around cookies
<rajkalyan> jk
<bocci> is KDE4 in any ubuntu repos yet?
<rajkalyan> this is kubuntu
<downix> all for a self-installed security patch due to ubuntu being out of date in a few areas
<ardchoille> !kde4 | bocci
<stdin> bocci: rc2 packages are in gutsy-backports/universe
<ubotu> bocci: kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<achilles> im using dailup for the first time and i cant serf the web but i can use this chatting app :(
<rajkalyan> ÷350
<bocci> uboto: thanks
<tekteen> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<achilles> any help?
<achilles> please
<tekteen> achilles: that seems weird
<tekteen> achilles: what browser
<achilles> yeah i open konguerer
<achilles> and it does not want to let me serf
<achilles> but i can use this app
<tekteen> achilles: what error are u getting
<Simeon_H> my computer has suddenly gone crazy, now networking, sound, touchpad, USB and probably other things have stopped working
<achilles> let me try to copy the message
<Simeon_H> what could cause that?
<achilles> An error occurred while loading http://google.com/:
<achilles> Could not connect to host http://google.com/.
<achilles> thats what i get
<tekteen> achilles: why don't you try to use firefox?
<achilles> i did not come with my kubuntu cd
<rajkalyan> so?
<rajkalyan> you can install it
<rajkalyan> use adept
<tekteen> achilles: open a konsole and type
<tekteen> achilles: sudo apt-get install firefox
<achilles> ok i will try thanks
<rajkalyan> there is a gui way
<tekteen> hi anna_
<achilles> i got this message
<achilles> could not get lock
<tekteen> ok
<tekteen> you need to restart your machine
<rajkalyan> my battery isnt working
<rajkalyan> what do i do?
<rajkalyan> before i buy a new one?
<achilles> ok thanks will try later i  have to go:) thanks
<tekteen> rajkalyan: get a new one?
<rajkalyan> ??
<rajkalyan> -.-
<rajkalyan> -_-
<tekteen> lol
<rajkalyan> :Doom
<tekteen> hold on
<tekteen> rajkalyan: I suggest you get a new one
<rajkalyan> i thought so
<Simeon_H> cmon what the hell do I do?
<PriceChild> Simeon_H?
<Simeon_H> my sound, network, USB and touchpad don't seem to work all of a sudden
<Simeon_H> and it's rather frustrating
<Simeon_H> I want to know how I can diagnose the problem, or what could cause it
<rajkalyan> did i miss anything?
<rajkalyan> i had to restart cause of my keyboard
<rajkalyan> #_#
<rajkalyan> @_@ #_#
<jussi01> rajkalyan: ?
<rajkalyan> jussi01: ?
<rajkalyan> how do you do that?
<jussi01> rajkalyan: what?
<rajkalyan> that red thing
<rajkalyan> rajkalyan: stuff
<jussi01> rajkalyan: I typed your nick...
<rajkalyan> with the colon
<rajkalyan> oh
<rajkalyan> jussi01: Ggg
<jussi01> rajkalyan: is there some way we can help you?
<rajkalyan> oops
<jussi01> !tab > rajkalyan
<rajkalyan> what do you mran?
<rajkalyan> what did you just do?
<jussi01> rajkalyan: this is a support channel, if you need help we can try to help, if you just want to chat, please join #kubuntu-offtopic
<rajkalyan> ok
<articpenguin3800> to use kde 4 rc2 do i have to enable backports
<draik> What is a good RSS reader?
<rajkalyan> let me see
<articpenguin3800> draik: try akregator
<draik> articpenguin3800: Ok. I just didn't know if maybe it was just too basic and others would suggest something that works for them better than "default"
<Simeon_H> ok, can I preserve my /home data when I upgrade from a live CD?
<articpenguin3800> simeon: is your home on a seperate home partition
<Simeon_H> no ><
<articpenguin3800> ok
<articpenguin3800> if you upgrade you should back up your data
<articpenguin3800> your /home will still be there as long as you dont format
<Xbehave> how do i install something ive compiled on my desktop to my laptop?
<Dr_Willis> copy the compiled source dir over. and do a make install  on the laptop, inside the src dir - is proberly the best way
<Dr_Willis> OR you could try to make a .deb out of the compiled source.
<Dr_Willis> that woul;d be the Bestest way :P
<articpenguin3800> draik: basicily gnome applications are the simple ones and kde applications are the more customizable ones
<articpenguin3800> so akreagtor is more customizable than the gnome rss app
<firstc520> has anyone else had problems on a t61?
<owner> hello all
<Simeon_H> I'm scared
<ScottG> lol
<Aresilek> Anyone know how to fresh/research for wireless networks in KnetworkManager?
<Aresilek> Where is everyone?
<ScottG> I'm not sure.. no wireless here.. but I'll look it up :)
<Aresilek> *refresh
<kcg> not sure, but you can do it in konsole
<Simeon_H> ack
<Simeon_H> my computer isn't doing anything
<Simeon_H> and I had it partitioning my hard drive
<Aresilek> kcg: how?
<kcg> Aresilek, in konsole, iwlist eth1 scan
<Aresilek> can i connet to a wlan in konsole too?
<Aresilek> and can i connect to a wireless & wired lan at the same time?
<Simeon_H> so now I had to restart my computer while it was repartitioning
<Simeon_H> I hope it's ok
<Aresilek> and when u right click a file then hover over copy to, how do i changer the shorcuts listed there?
<Aresilek> *change
<alesan> I have sun-java installed, but the java executable is not in the path. what should I do to select it?
<Aresilek> are there any other network managers?
<hyjo> register on http://bux.to/?r=ikichi it's very cool!!
<Dr_Willis> alesan:  try /usr/bin/java -version
<nuxil> !tv
<ubotu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<nuxil> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<nuxil> bleh.. that doesnt work on the newest driver and 8800 card.. well that dosent work with me. :((
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. Not tried the tv out on my 8800 nvidia card.
<Dr_Willis> but with my other nvidia cards - it wasent too hard to enable.
<nuxil> can you try?
<Dr_Willis> actually it could get enabled when i dident expect it. - Plug in JUST the tv to the tv out and power up.. one box saw the tv out and used only it.
<Dr_Willis> X defaulted to the tv out - oddly. :) i dident even have to change the xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> Id have to move a lot of stuff to try tv out with the 8800 machine
<nuxil> what?
<nuxil> you get signal to the tv?
<nuxil> oh sorry..
<Dr_Willis> Ive used the svideo out from my nvidia cards , befor. a 5500, a 6800, and a few others.. Just not the new 8800 i have now.
<nuxil> yes i have done the same..
<nuxil> they all worked well in the past
<Dr_Willis> I recall having to enable twinview to get it to work in the most flexiable manor.
<nuxil> been there done that
<nuxil> didnt help
<nuxil> i have been reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut and http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/NVidia/TV-OUT#Permissions and http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/141498/?p=1135160#1135160 "<< didnt understand much tho" and been reading this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=647233 << this guy has the same problem.  Nothing helped.
<Dr_Willis> i dont even have linux on the 8800 based machine. So sorry.. cant help much more. I did get 2 monitors working Just find when i had linux on it earlier this year
<nuxil> ok.
<cef> the only thing I can suggest is to check that your card has a supported TV out driver (which is probably the issue). it might even be done totally in software in the windows driver (in which case, you're pretty stuffed...).. the question then I guess is what brand 8800 card?
<Dr_Willis> im amazed at all the varity the 8800 cards can have. :)
<cef> well, if they were all the same, why would we have so many brands?
<Dr_Willis> marketing
<nuxil> Dr_Willis, maybe you tell me this. on my tv card "pvr 500" i have several output there too "svid comp".. is there a was to stream the X over to that card?
<Aresilek> Anyone know how to refresh/research for wireless networks in KnetworkManager?
<Dr_Willis> nuxil:  on the TUNER card. the svideo is an INPUT.   - well actually i think on some of the Older Hauypage cards has also an output. - Dont make the mistakei did once. Hooked the tv  IN from the tv.. to the svideo IN on the tuner card.. it should of went to the Video Cards Svideo OUT.
<vit_______freeno> hola
<vit_______freeno> ehy
<Dr_Willis> My Hauppage PVR 150 has a Svideo IN.  - I think the 300 has an IN and and OUT.  Not sure about the 500
<nuxil> Dr_Willis, i see,, but is it posseble ? im gonna check the manual to see if its out or input
<cef> Aresilek: no idea myself, but if you find out, I'm interested. cos previously I've almost resorted to using a brick. :/
<cef> Aresilek: same with just plain networkmanager too though, so I'd guess it'd be something generic
<vit_______freeno> yo hablo poco ingles
<Aresilek> cef: lol ok, i know what u mean
<Dr_Willis> nuxil:  i would guess its an Input.. the Output to svideo on the tv tuner cards. was never very popular. or well done.
<vit_______freeno> my name is mayerlin
<Aresilek> Anyone know how to connect to wireless and wired at the same time?
<vit_______freeno> I know
<cef> ahh wireless AND wired at the same time: dump networkmanager for one of the connections
<sub[t]rnl> The list of networks when you right click on the icon is a composit list of scans over the last 6 minutes or so
<sub[t]rnl> it refreshes itself
<Aresilek> cef: dump?
<vit_______freeno> first chateo with its
<cef> networkmanager 9and therefore knetworkmanager) only manages one connection at a time.. if you set the wired to a static address, networkmanager will ignore it
<Aresilek> sub[t]rnl: but if u want it to refresh NOW (both to clear old ones, and get new ones)?
<cef> networkmanager is really for simple "I want to get a connection" setups. for more complex ones, you need to just not use it.
<vit_______freeno> someone speack spanish
<nuxil> Dr_Willis, http://www.haupauge.com/pages/products/data_pvr500mce.html  your right,, inputs :(
<Aresilek> cef: oh ok, which brings my next question, are there any other network managers out there? (good and free)
<Dr_Willis> I hang in #Mythtv a lot. :)
<cef> Aresilek: no. :/
<Dr_Willis> nuxil:  the outputs on the 300 - were rather.. pathic :)
<cef> Aresilek: you could try logging it as a bug request. you might get lucky
<nuxil> hehe :)
<sub[t]rnl> kwifimanager
<Dr_Willis> the 300 ouput i tthink - ouldent handle 'gl' so Mythtv couldent run properly on it. Or somting like that.
<sub[t]rnl> if I want a reliable list, I just iwlist scan at the cli
<cef> I've noticed iwlist scan really upsets networkmanager
<vit_______freeno> pleasse not know very much english
<vit_______freeno> someone speack spanish
<nuxil> Dr_Willis, im trying to get mythtv to run on the tv.. but it looks like there is a bug in the driver.
<cef> vit_______freeno: try #ubuntu-es or #kubuntu-es
<vit_______freeno> es la primera vez que ando en esta manguangua
<nuxil> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Dr_Willis> nuxil:  well if you got the svideo cable going from the tv to the tuner card.. thers a problem. :)
<Dr_Willis> nuxil:  try plugging in the tv to the video card out. Then unhook the monitor.. and reboot.
<Aresilek> my wireless WEP network is giving a lot of trouble in kubuntu, so i'd like to be able to play with it without disconnecting
<Dr_Willis> nuxil:  my mythtv front end i have - some how magicially enables the tv out only - when i do that.
<Dr_Willis> thats the one with the nvidia 5500 card
<nuxil> Dr_Willis, the cabel is from my video card to the tv.
<Dr_Willis> nuxil:  :)
<Dr_Willis> You dont want to know the Time i spent 'trubleshooting' that mistake when i moved my pc.
<nuxil> but what good is disconnecting the monitor good for?
<Dr_Willis> when powering up. the video card  some how sees that a tv is attatched and some how enabled it.  In my experience.
<Dr_Willis> Ive had a lot of 'weirdness' with the different nvidia cards. the trick worked with some but not others.
<Dr_Willis> on SOME of the cards. the tv had to be hooked up when powering up. or  i could NEVER get the tv out working.
<Dr_Willis> I was able to install Ubuntu (well Mythubuntu) on a machine with Just the tv out.
<nuxil> yes i remember that. on my gf440 i had that issue
<Dr_Willis> Yes - i HAVE had to do a lot of twiddling with the things. :P
<spesgmd> hi, any program to edit a video? (just add sounds and some titles)??
<spesgmd> I've tried kino and kdenlive, but can't add titles with them (perhaps I just don't know how)
<spesgmd> and cinelerra is not in the kubuntu repos, isn't it?
<DreadKnight> it's not
<nuxil> time to go to bed.. i'll anoy someone else to morrow with my problem :p
<vit_______freeno> you speack spanish
<nuxil> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<tferero> Hi all, looking for advice with xorg.conf files and messed up screen resolution
<tferero> I booted into kubuntu and for no good reason the screen res was kicked back to 640 x 400. I did the only thing I could think of: I copied the most recent xorg.conf2 file over to xorg.conf and rebooted.  Got lucky as all is ok.  But I have questions.
<sfears> can anyone help me with multiple desktops?
<Dr_Willis> and the problem is sfears ?
<sfears> well i have an nvidia graphics card.. and i've tried to edit my xorg.conf file a couple of times with no luck.. i'd like to use my tv as an extended desktop
<sfears> svideo out of my geforce 440 card
<Dr_Willis> nuxil  was just taking about that..
<Dr_Willis> Use the nvidia config tool to enable twinview?
<Dr_Willis> Ive never used that  make of card. so not sure what limitions it may have
<sfears> wow.. i just scrolled up and saw that.. nvidida config?
<Dr_Willis>  nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> one of those 2 :)
<sfears> well i hate to say it.. but it works fine with windows
<Dr_Willis> oneis a command line based.. other is gui based
<sfears> i'll try to download the gui
<Dr_Willis> backup your  xorg.conf first
<sfears> cool
<Dr_Willis> Sinceyour card is using the nvidia legacy driver.. im not sure how well tv out is supported for it.
<ardchoille> sfears: Are you on Gutsy?
<sfears> i think so
<sfears> i'm still kinda new
<ardchoille> sfears: nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig are part of the nvidia-glx package
<Dr_Willis> lsb_release  -a
<Dr_Willis> tells you what you are using.
<sfears> 7.10 gutsy
<sfears> yup
<sfears> will download nvidia-glx once dpkg --reconfigure is done
<sfears> nvidia-glx is already the newest version.. where can i find the gui for twin view?
<Dr_Willis> i pasted its name
<Dr_Willis>  nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig
<Dr_Willis> one of those 2
<Dr_Willis> I would guess the 2nd. :)
<sfears> alright.. i guess i type that in a run box?
<Dr_Willis> or a terminal
<sfears> ok
<Dr_Willis> which i always have open. :P
<Dr_Willis> "Give in to the Cli Side!"
<sfears> "good is dumb"
<Dr_Willis> "Nice Safe GUI's kill kittens!"
<Dr_Willis> :)
<ardchoille> Is there any way to make konqueror begin displaying the text of a web page immediately and then render the graphics as it receives them? It seems this would speed up text rendering a bit.
<sfears> cool.. tv monitor working.. looks like crap though.. any idea how i get a better resolution?
<sfears> everything shows up when i drag it to the right of the screen.. but i can't read any of the fonts.. did something similar when i was running windows.. not quite as bad though.
<cahuez> hiya fellas; is it true that there is not yet a flashplayer version for 64 bits kubuntu{s..!?
<sfears> not sure cahuez
<cahuez> i downloaded the available one from adobe and..
<stdin> cahuez: not from adobe, there is gnash but it's doesn't work with all websites
<stdin> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cahuez> then installed it says> not support for 64 bits platforms, hehe..!!
<cahuez> checking...
<yvesmau> #############
<cahuez> cool ubutu, working...
<alexMK> Hi, is there a gui for stopping and starting services in Kubuntu?
<cahuez> yep alexmk..
<cahuez> just go to system preferences screen and..
<cahuez> click on advanced tab..
<cahuez> then select at <system services> ..
<Chrissie_X> hi all
<cahuez> oops ubotu, my firefox is the 64 bit version, hehe..!
<cahuez> hiya <Chrissie_X> ..!
<Chrissie_X> need help installing on a brand new lenovo v200 laptop
<stdin> cahuez: ubotu is a bot
<stdin> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cahuez> i will, hehe..:)
<Chrissie_X> hi cahuez
<cahuez> hiya <Chrissie_X> ..!
<cahuez> the lenovo has some os pre-installed <Chrissie_X> ..!?
<Chrissie_X> yeap: vista - but i've partitioned the disk already
<cahuez> you did partition inside vista..!?
<Chrissie_X> yes
<Chrissie_X> from the disk manager (or some other name, can't remember)
<cahuez> yeap, is a tool inside vista to do administrative disk tasks..
<Chrissie_X> that's the one
<cahuez> then if you are generous and are giving at least the half of the hd, then you are almost done, hehe..!
<cahuez> how large is the partition/hard disk <Chrissie_X> ..!?
<Chrissie_X> pbm is I can't even install, since I get a message saying "can't access tty: job control turned off"
<Chrissie_X> partition is 40G
<articpenguin3800> is it better to get kde4 from the gutsy repos or from backports
<cahuez> mm, and are you running right now the kubuntu live cd <Chrissie_X>..!?
<Chrissie_X> yes, as we speak
<Chrissie_X> i'm talking to you from a different laptop where beloved kubuntu is running flawlessly
<stdin> articpenguin3800: they are no kde4 packages in the main gutsy repo, only in gutsy-backports and the PPA (you should use the PPA for now as backporting takes forever)
<cahuez> cool, then if there are 40gb available and not formatted then, click at the install icon at the desktop..
<Chrissie_X> no icon
<Chrissie_X> nothing but this "can't access tty; job control turned off"
<DaveQB> hi all
<Chrissie_X> on a bash black screen
<DaveQB> My virtual terminals are all useless, just a black screen with a flashing cursor.
<Pici> !ttyerror | Chrissie_X
<ubotu> Chrissie_X: If you get an error on boot similar to « /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off », you can try the fixes proposed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TTYError
<cahuez> then restart the live cd again <Chrissie_X> ..!
<Chrissie_X> cahuez: I've tried many many times, with different distros
<Chrissie_X> only sabayon gives a semblance of working, but does not give access to the controls
<Chrissie_X> I'll check the link from the bot
<spesgmd> what program to edit simple video do you recommend me?
<DaveQB> spesgmd:  avidemux2
<Toran> I messed around with my X settings a bit, and now when I try to change my background in KDE it will not change, no matter what I set it to. I went from 2 screens to a single screen setup, might that have something to do with it?
<DaveQB> Toran:  perms on your ~/.kde folder and sub folders ?
<Toran> drwx------ 5 jonathan jonathan 4096 2007-06-11 02:46 .kde
<Toran> everything below that looks fine too
<Toran> when I set the wallpaper, the wallpaper configurator thinks it's displaying the image I want
<Toran> but the wallpaper shown on my desktop is the old one
<DaveQB> launch the Kcontrol panel from the command line and change wallpaper in their, should give more feedback as to whats the matter
<Toran> I've tried logging in and out, restarting X, rebooting, all to no avail
<Toran> It makes no difference in that dialog
<DaveQB> but does it give feedback ?
<ardchoille> Toran: It does sound like a permissions problem. Use this command to find any files in your $HOME which may be owned by root: find $HOME -user root
<Toran> the only two files returned are:
<Toran> /home/jonathan/.aptitude/config
<Toran> /home/jonathan/.viminfo
<Toran> ardchoille: I think if it were a permissions problem, the dialog would not remember the wallpaper I set
<ardchoille> Toran:  ls -lha ~/.kde/share/config/kdesktoprc
<k4ever> is this a good place to ask about kde4 packages?
<spesgmd> DaveQB, can I add audio (mp3) and some titles to an avi?
<DaveQB> yep
<spesgmd> DaveQB, great then, thanks :)
<DaveQB> its under the "Audio" menu
<trk> disconnect
<spesgmd> DaveQB, I'm trying to select audio--->main track, but it doesn't do anything
<spesgmd> how can I add the mp3 for audio?
<DaveQB> do you have a video loaded ?
<spesgmd> it should have a 27 seconds offset with the video too
<spesgmd> yes, I've got the avi
<ku-user> hello...! have a problem with comp​iz. can any one guide?
<DaveQB> ok, then just go Audio > Main track and you can select current, or a new one, or nothing
<Dr_Willis> ku-user:  and the problem is ?
<stdin> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
<ku-user> it works fine for some time. after that, every thing freezes. i can't use ctrl-alt-f2 or ctrl-alt-backspace or ctrl-alt-del.
<ku-user> i have to restart by switching off the computer
<stdin> compiz is unstable at the best of times
<Dr_Willis> Now ya know why it wasent included in Kubuntu by default. :)
<Dr_Willis> and i bet the debate over includeing it in ubuntu was.... well.  intense.
<ku-user> i am thinking one of the enabled options is causing the trouble.
<Dr_Willis> start disabling the plugins then?  I only feel that like 3 or 4 of them are actually usefull
<ku-user> i am thinking of starting over. rename the .compiz folder, enable one option at a time. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> run without compiz for a while. to see if its not somthing else doing it?
<ku-user> did that. no problems.
<downix> *sigh* still can't figure out how to fix this conflict in Kubuntu
<spesgmd> DaveQB, I's got problems initializing audio device, I've changed it to ALSA, plughw:0,0, what do I have to write there?
<spesgmd> *It's*
<DaveQB> spesgmd:  hmmmm I have never had audio problems .... oh, well maybe make sure nothing is accessing your audio device directly and thus blocking it, got music playing ?
<DaveQB> spesgmd:  might be a good idea to restart KDE
<spesgmd> not now
<spesgmd> ok, I'll try
<DaveQB> but did when you started avidemux2 ?
<spesgmd> anyway, how can I add titles to the video?
<spesgmd> no, I had no music
<DaveQB> spesgmd:  how do you mean titles ?
<DaveQB> append a video track ?
<DaveQB> File > Append ....
<spesgmd> DaveQB, some text over the video...
<DaveQB> oh, it doesnt do that
<spesgmd> ouch :(
<DaveQB> its just a simply linear editor
<DaveQB> cinellerra is what you need
<DaveQB> but a bit harder to learn
<spesgmd> ok, I tried that one but seemed complicated
<spesgmd> yes...
<DaveQB> blender can do it too, but again, a steep learning curve
<spesgmd> well, I'll try it again
<spesgmd> thanks :)
<DaveQB> could try mainactor
<DaveQB> but its not free
<spesgmd> for Linux?
<DaveQB> yes
<DaveQB> poor exporting options though
<DaveQB> only DV and mpeg2
<spesgmd> well... I'll give another try to cinelerra :)
<DaveQB> there's some good guides for it out there, just follow along
<DaveQB> thats what I have done
<DaveQB> and am still doing
<spesgmd> I only need to add an mp3 with an offset, and some text in some places
<spesgmd> good
<DaveQB> it'll do that for sure
<spesgmd> :)
<spesgmd> thanks
<kosha> I just installed Kubuntu Alpha2 how can I install KDE4 RC2 on it?
<downix> kosha:  EV4, 5 or 6?
<kosha> EV?
<downix> Well, you said for an Alpha
<kosha> I downloaded Kubuntu 8.04 Alpha 2
<Dr_Willis> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<downix> OH!  I thought you ment for the Alpha, my goof
<Dr_Willis> or did i missread also. :)
<kosha> Is it possible to install KDE4 RC2 on Kubuntu 8.04 Alpha2?
<stdin> yes, but go to #ubuntu+1
<kosha> All right thanks sweety <3 <3
<Psycoshot> Hey has anyone had a problem with sysguard where it is blank??
<jalbert> hey I'm having a pretty serious problem here
 * Dr_Willis wonders who all has ESP in the channel.. :)
<Dr_Willis> jalbert:   and the problem is?
<jalbert> I'm trying to install a openvideoeditor
<jalbert> as it was configuring, there were a lot of dependencies
<jalbert> I opened Adept and started installing these dependencies
<stdin> !enter | jalbert
<ubotu> jalbert: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<leoisl> hi all
<jalbert> when it got to the opengl dependencies, I started installing mesa
<ardchoille> jalbert: What is the name of the app? And have you tried kino?
<jalbert> when adept was dong that, it started removing  my entire kde installation!
<jalbert> I quit adept before it removed everything, but it appears that adept itself is now gone
<Dr_Willis> i rember why i alwyas use the command line to install stuff.
<jalbert> the app is called openvideoeditor
<jalbert> sorry... oenmovieeditor
<jalbert> *openmovieeditor*
<ardchoille> !info openmovieeditor | jalbert It's in the repos
<ubotu> jalbert it's in the repos: openmovieeditor: a simple non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20061221-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 260 kB, installed size 684 kB
<Dr_Willis> ardchoille:  heh - ya beat me to it
<ardchoille> jalbert: Are you on Gutsy?
<jalbert> hello?
<jalbert> feisty
<jalbert> what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> !info  openmovieeditor feisty
<ardchoille> jalbert: sudo apt-get install openmovieeditor
<ubotu> Package openmovieeditor does not exist in feisty
<Dr_Willis> :(
<ardchoille> !info openmovieeditor fesity
<ubotu> openmovieeditor: a simple non-linear video editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.20061221-3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 260 kB, installed size 684 kB
<jalbert> where can I install all the stuff that was removed? I can't even open adept
<jdnewmil> hello all... looking for help using a large usb hard drive as a persistent data store... drive has two partitions, and the automounter seems to assign them to "/media/drive" and "/media/drive-1" randomly
<ardchoille> jalbert: Never mind, I misspelled feisty
<Dr_Willis> jalbert:  'sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop'
<Dr_Willis> jalbert:  that should fix the kde removed issue...
<jalbert> ok...
<Dr_Willis> jdnewmil:  i normally make fstab entrys for the drives like that. You could mount them based on label., or UUID so they get mounted to the right places
<jalbert> Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<leandro_> hi all
<leandro_> can someone here help me with a hd partition issue?
<Dr_Willis> jalbert:  close out any package manger apps befor using apt-get
<Dr_Willis> !fixapt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixapt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_Willis> !fixadept
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jdnewmil> Dr_Willis  : I tried that (using the UUID) but as soon as I did that it no longer got mounted automatically
<Dr_Willis> jdnewmil:  yep.. thats how it works... either or...
<Dr_Willis> jdnewmil:  are these ext2 or ext3 or vfat/ntfs filesystems?
<Dr_Willis> jdnewmil:  use the user option in the fstabs. and that way the users can mount them if needed.
<jdnewmil> Dr_Willis : partition 1 is NTFS, partition 2 is ext3... the first partition gets mounted automatically still
<jdnewmil> Dr_Willis : ah... that makes sense
<Dr_Willis> i would make 2 fstab entries for them. based on their LABEL, and give each one a specific mount point
<leandro_> hi, i have a small problem (i'm newbie to linux).. and googled.. but nothing helps
<cahuez> attention please, in case needed, this is a good procedure for..
<cahuez> after dl the flash last version and install it at a..
<cahuez> 64 bit kubuntu at> http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.08.16/flash-and-64-bit-systems/ ..!!
<cahuez> thanks to edugonch..
<jalbert> ok what about all the other programs that got removed?
<jalbert> will the adept package manager be replaced if I reinstall kde desktop?
<Dr_Willis> jalbert:  it should be
<Dr_Willis> kubuntu-desktop is the whole kububuntu destop. :)
<jalbert> ok
<megatog615> anyone know how to get fullscreen gl programs(like games) to run at fullspeed on kde4?
<megatog615> since kde4 introduces compositing
<cahuez> and enjoy> http://www.gamesya.com/game/223/Loituma.html ..!
<downix> Ok, this is driving me nuts
<downix> How come nobody has fixed the libc version issue that I reported to the debian guys... 7 years ago?!?
<firecrotch> downix:  Got a link to the bug report?
<downix> Not anymore, as with taxes, I don't keep emails after 3 years
<firecrotch> downix:  Well, what's the issue?
<downix> firecrotch: If you update the libc directly, deb will insist that it has to uninstall the whole OS
<downix> saying that it is incompatible
<firecrotch> downix:  Update it how? compiling it yourself?
<stdin> if you change the one package just about *everything* depends on, then yes, you'll mess things up...
<downix> firecrotch: Updated deb.  libc6 2.7
<downix> stdin: But it shouldn't, as 2.7 is just a bug fix of 2.6.  The issue is immaterial, save apt freaking out
<stdin> it's a different version, most packages depends on a specific libc6 version
<sub[t]rnl> 2.7 is just "a bug fix" of 2.6?
<sub[t]rnl> uh..
<stdin> and if it's a bug fix it'll be 2.6.1, not 2.7
<sub[t]rnl> ^^
<firecrotch> 2.6 to 2.7 would be some kind of semi-major changes
<downix> sub[t]rnl: From the writeup, 2.7 did not eliminate compatibility
<Dr_Willis> Its a Big BUG fix.
<firecrotch> downix:  What's the reason that you need/want to upgrade to 2.7 anyways?
<downix> firecrotch: I wanted to run the current version of Flightgear, not a 14 month old version.
<stdin> then upgrade to hardy with it's libc6 2.7-5ubuntu2... but that's if you don't want to be running a sable system
<sigma_123> firefox 3 is stil rather disapointing on kubuntu. the theme is stil broken as with 2
<downix> stdin: Would be willing to downgrade back to 2.6 and just stick to 2.7 on the other box, but it refuses to downgrade it either
<stdin> downix: download the .deb manually and do "sudo dpkg --force-all --install <file.deb>"
<stdin> don't know if it will work, but you can try
<downix> (thankfully I keep my important files on a seperate HD)
<downix> eh, worst case re-install
<sigma_123> that usually solves it!
<sigma_123> can linux not play dvd9 format dvds?
<biovore> whats dvd9?
<sigma_123> i tried. it just reads da disc a bit and stops
<NightBird> sigma_123: linux is a kernel... it switches tasks, it handles low level io.... :P
<NightBird> sigma_123: what programs have you tried?
<sigma_123> tried kaffeine but first k9copy
<NightBird> also, what is dvd9?
<biovore> the dvd9 is a disc format.. has to do with your dvd-reader.. the video should still be the same as a normal dvd.. mpeg2 video with decss encription
<ku-user> kubuntu hanging after some time, for some reason. can't use alt-tab-f2 or alt-tab-backspace. are there any logs i can check?
<sigma_123> i actualy hav no clue what dvd9 is. it said that on da box and disc. but it played in windows
<Dr_Willis> that means its a double layer dvd dont it?
<firecrotch> DVD-9 is a single sided, dual layer DVD
<biovore> ^ I think thats it..
<sigma_123> ah yes it sounded familiar
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> weird Al. released a Music CD that was a Video DVD on the other side.. - I thought that was cool...
<ku-user> Dr_Willis: i tried with out running compiz. and it is hanging even with out running compiz :-(.
<sigma_123> but can linux read those? because i use the same dvd writers in da windows and linux pcs but it only reads in windows
<Dr_Willis> Im still trying to figure out how a dvd player can read both dial layer and single layer.. guess the laser fous changes?
<Dr_Willis> sigma_123:   does the linux box play other dvds for you?
<firecrotch> ku-user:  /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/messages, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ku-user> fire..: thanks. let me look
<firecrotch> ku-user:  Does it hang during boot, or while you're using the system?
<downix> ok, finding the deb is turning into a chore
<ku-user> fire...: while using the system. after using it for say 20 minutes or so.
<sigma_123> Dr_Willis: yeah this is da first time ive had a problem. and its da only thing i hav found so far that windows does beta than linux:)
<sigma_123> and i have that dvdcss package installed
<firecrotch> ku-user: /var/log/debug and kdm.log might have useful info as well
<ku-user> ok
<Dr_Willis> sigma_123:  it may be some aswome-leet-haxor-copy protection. :) whats the dvd anyway?
<Dr_Willis> sigma_123:  you are reading the same disk on 2 different machiens>? or 1 machine and dual booting?
<sigma_123> ku-user: that sounds like a hardware problem or conflict. are u running kde3?
<firecrotch> downix:  apt-get has a switch that just downloads the .deb from repo
<sigma_123> Dr_Willis: million dollar baby. im using 2 diff machines
<ku-user> fire..: don't see any thing abnormal. any idea what i should be looking for?
<Dr_Willis> sigma_123:  Hmmm..   is that probem child - just a linux box? An interesting test would be to get a geexbox iso image... boot it in the box.. and see if IT can read that dvd.  (geexbox is a 20mb live cd iso)
<firecrotch> downix: apt-get install -d packagename
<downix> "libc6 is already the newest version"
<firecrotch> downix: you could try adding --reinstall
<sigma_123> well il give that a try. in da meantime im gna shrink it with dvd shrink on da windows box then acidrip it on the linux box. i rate that should work as long as windows shrinks it
<firecrotch> ku-user: it doesn't seem to be related at all to anything you're doing?
<downix> Reinstallation of libc6 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<ku-user> fi...: normally i would be browsing using firefox.
<ku-user> and pidgin would be running ofcourse.
<stdin> downix: http://archive.ubuntu.com/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.6.1-1ubuntu10_i386.deb (gutsy)
<sigma_123> u prob cannot reinstall libc6 because so many things depend on it
 * firecrotch shakes fist at stdin - I was just about to paste that!
<downix> 00:23:39 ERROR 404: Not Found.
<stdin> err
<stdin> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.6.1-1ubuntu10_i386.deb
<downix> (also I'm amd64
<stdin> ok http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/g/glibc/libc6_2.6.1-1ubuntu10_amd64.deb
<downix> that worked
<firecrotch> ku-user: well I don't know of anything with pidgin or Fx that would cause that, definitely seems like some kind of hardware issue
<sigma_123> gee 5days 2 kde4. i can't wait! but i doubt it wil be much more than rc2
<Dr_Willis> or is it flash/firefox blowing things up again?
<ku-user> actually i have open suse installed on another partition. no problem with that. up for days at a time.
<downix> it's downgrading, yay
<downix> now, Heron has a "rollback" feature being planned, yes?
<ku-user> looking at process table in kde system guard app.
<sigma_123> flash worked well 4me. but not the repo one. i got mine from adobe.com
<jalbert> OK well KDE appears to have been restored
<jalbert> now I want to install this openmovieeditor
<firecrotch> ku-user: perhaps your X needs to be reconfigured in Kubuntu...
<firecrotch> ku-user: have you changed any settings in xorg.conf lately?
<ku-user> fire..: no. i have a nvidia card.
<sigma_123> ku-user: which drivers do u use?
<downix> I prefer LiVES over OME
<ku-user> nvidia i think. after i installed kubuntu i installed it some how. don't remember now :-).
<ku-user> how to find out the driver i am using now :-)?
<sigma_123> ku-user: use the repo drivers. they seem 2work the best
<sigma_123> ku-user: check what its using in xorg.conf
<ku-user> in xorg file now
<ku-user> under device section it says - Driver         "nvidia"
<jalbert> !lastseen Dr_Willis
<sigma_123> ok wel thats the right one
<ku-user> i remember seeing an nvidia settings app somewhere (may be another distro). can't find it now.
<megatog615> um
<megatog615> anyone have a logitech usb headset?
<sigma_123> ku-user: actually changed it to nv. restart and see if it stil jams.
<megatog615> the built-in volume control controls the main sound card volume
<megatog615> which is wrong
<sigma_123> ku-user: run nvidia-settings to open that app
<ku-user> got settings app running
<sigma_123> yeah usb headsets wil prob do that. it must be a bug
<jalbert> ardchoille
<ardchoille> jalbert: Yes?
<Koi> Can anyone help me with SCIM?  I can't get the toolbar to display
<sigma_123> wil creative 5.1 cards work properly in hardy?
<ku-user> sig...: will try nv, will come back in case of problems? thanks sig... and fire... :-))
<sigma_123> no prob thats what irc is here 4 :)
<jalbert> I tried installing this openvideoeditor, but I get the error: v
<jalbert> Couldn't find package openmovieeditor
<sigma_123> search 4it at packages.ubuntu.com
<jalbert> is there a particular repo I have to enable?
<jalbert> well how do I install it?
<sigma_123> well if u hav universe and multiverse installed shud b fine
<jalbert> I do
<sigma_123> download the deb file and install it
<sigma_123> kde
<ardchoille> jalbert: I did say to never mind my command :)
<ardchoille> jalbert: openmovieeditor is in the Gutsy repos, but not in the Feisty repos
<lizili> Hi,for speed up my kubuntu7.10,i have modified /etc/fstab    /dev/sda1    pass=1 >>>pass=0  does this changes  damage  to my computer?
<sigma_123> wat does that do?
<lizili> no checking /dev/sda1   when starting up for speed
<jdnewmil> lizili : are you sure?
<firecrotch> jdnewmil: Yup, that's what it does according to the man page for fstab
<firecrotch> Anyways, the filesystem should at least occasionally be checked with fsck
<sigma_123> yeah checks mine every so often
<sigma_123> in feisty it always found a error but nothing in gutsy
<firecrotch> sigma_123:  Did you do a clean install of gutsy?
<jdnewmil> I am not familiar with a syntax "pass=1" ...
<firecrotch> jdnewmil: it's the sixth field in a fstab entry
<jdnewmil> I am familiar with THAT ...
<lizili> you can see http://hi.baidu.com/wmywind/blog/item/e101cbed8aa1004b79f055a7.html
<lizili> this is about how to speed up you ubuntu
<jdnewmil> standard ext2 filesystems contain a check count that is initialized when you create it ... fsck decrements this each time it runs
<jdnewmil> therefore it will only do a detailed check every so often... and changing from 1 to 0 will save you only a fraction of a second in bootup time
<firecrotch> lizili:  You really shouldn't do stuff like that if you don't know EXACTLY what it does.
<jdnewmil> and failing to do that check can allow small damage to turn into big damage... so you have a big risk for a small speedup
<lizili> because my computer is too old to run kubuntu7.10
<lizili> i must do somthing  to speed up
<raw01> hello?
<firecrotch> And to be honest, are you really rebooting that often that you need it to be a fraction of a second faster booting?
<firecrotch> !hi | raw01
<ubotu> raw01: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<raw01> can someone help me install a program on kubuntu?
<firecrotch> raw01:  What program?
<jetsaredim> raw01: more specific
<raw01> firefox
<jetsaredim> 2 or 3?
<mrtimbo> just open adept manager and type in firefox
<raw01> 2.0.0.11
<jetsaredim> yea see mrtimbo's msg
<raw01> i think it says installed but i dont know where it is
<mrtimbo> would be under internet
<firecrotch> raw01:  It should show up in your KMenu under Internet
<jetsaredim> try opening it through the run command dialog
<jdnewmil> lizili : add ram to your computer
<raw01> nope
<mrtimbo> or press alt f2 and type in firefox
<raw01> could not run command
<lizili> i have add 128ram
<firecrotch> jdnewmil:  Not everyone has the ability to just "add more ram"
<mrtimbo> then you dont have it installed
<raw01> pls be easy on me ive just moved to linux sick of shitty pc. i prefer mac
<mrtimbo> open adept manager
<raw01> yep
<mrtimbo> then type in firefox in the box
<mrtimbo> then install
<raw01> in search?
<mrtimbo> yes
<raw01> status=installed
<mrtimbo> eh
<mrtimbo> try uninstalling it or whatever and resinstalling it
<raw01> kk
<Simeon_H> ok just a little while longer, and I will have Feisty installed
<lizili> p3 500      256ram          which linux does my computer suit ?
<Simeon_H> finally
<Simeon_H> well, I ran MEPIS on one like that
<Simeon_H> and even Kubuntu Dapper
<mrtimbo> dsl
<megatog615> anyone know how to get usb headset volume controls to control the headset volume and not the main volume?
<firecrotch> lizili:  Xubuntu would probably run well on it.
<lizili> Xubuntu7.10 ?
<Simeon_H> yeah considering KDE ran ok on my 500MHz thingamajig
<Simeon_H> Xfce should run like a champ
<firecrotch> lizili:  Yes.  Xubuntu is designed to be lightweight and run on older machines
<mrtimbo> isnt dsl debian based
<Simeon_H> sort of
<Simeon_H> it uses some weird exclusive package system
<Simeon_H> and you can install the debian package into it and use debs
<lizili> it means i should do 'sudo apt-get intall xubuntu-desktop in terminal ?
<mrtimbo> are you on kubuntu right now
<mrtimbo> ?
<lizili> yes ,kubuntu7.10
<Simeon_H> you'd be better off installing it from scratch, seeing as Xubuntu is stripped down to run effectively
<mrtimbo> and you dont like it?
<mrtimbo> or it isnt running well
<mikubuntu> i'm running ubuntu on my old dell laptop and i came accross this page telling me how to install kubuntu desktop with the cli   sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ... can anyone tell me what the benefit of having both gnome and kde session option?
<lizili> yes ,256ram
<mrtimbo> mikiubuntu preference?
<firecrotch> mikubuntu:  There's really no benefit
<Simeon_H> wait... what model are you using mikubuntu
<Simeon_H> is it a latitude?
<mikubuntu> yes, dell lat d600
<Simeon_H> I'm on a C510!
<lizili> dell latitude csx ..my copmuter
<Simeon_H> having both KDE and gnome is just good if you have multiple personality disorder
<Simeon_H> in my opinion
<mrtimbo> i have both plus ice flux and some more lol
<mikubuntu> Simeon_H: well i do. well i don't.
<mrtimbo> Im usually on kde though
<jdnewmil> mikubuntu : some programs use kde libs, some use gnome... package manager will install whatever you need so window manager is purely a matter of preference
<mrtimbo> if im playing games then i use ice
<mikubuntu> well, kde is lighter than gnome right?  so slightly faster maybe?
<jdnewmil> mikubuntu : lol
<Simeon_H> umm.. they are.. about the same
<mrtimbo> I dont see a difference between the two on my puters but some people say kde has problems with memory leaks
<ardchoille> mikubuntu: The best thing for you to do is try them both and see which works better for you. No one else can say which best meets your needs
<mrtimbo> From what i have read though it just keeps programs in ram so they reload faster
<firecrotch> mikubuntu: Of course, in this channel, you'll get a lot of people who like KDE better :P
<jdnewmil> mikubuntu : avoid mixing programs based on kde and gnome simultaneously if you are concerned about "lightweight"
<mikubuntu> hmmmmmm.  then i don't know; i guess i'm happy enough with ubuntu/gnome, don't have any major probs usually
<mikubuntu> what prompted some of you to install kubuntu as opposed to the mainstream ubuntu then?
<mrtimbo> I hate gnome
<mrtimbo> just my preference
<mikubuntu> what's to hate tho?
<firecrotch> mikubuntu: I personally like having the ability to change settings easily without having to deal with what amounts to editing the Windows registry (gconf-editor anyone?)
<Simeon_H> GNOME doesn't give me the same warm fuzzy feeling KDE does
<Simeon_H> and I have trouble finding stuff with GNOME
<mrtimbo> kde is laid out the way i like it
<mrtimbo> gnome looks like dog turds to me
<mikubuntu> oh, my.
<mikubuntu> dog turds.
<firecrotch> I hate to say it, but KDE is more... Windows-like in terms of user-friendliness
<mrtimbo> although my first 6 months using linux i did prefer gnome
<ardchoille> This discussion needs to move to #kubuntu-offtopic
<mrtimbo> everything is off topic lol
<firecrotch> We're talking about Kubuntu though :)
<mikubuntu> so what's more on topic than talking about the benefits of kde on kubuntu?  what are we sposed to chat about here?
<Simeon_H> this is for support mainly
<ardchoille> Right
<raw01> i am trying to install firefox and its being a pain in the butt
<firecrotch> raw01: Uninstalling and reinstalling didn't work?
<Simeon_H> from repositories or using the tar package?
<raw01> i dont know how to install it in the first place lol
<raw01> im new to linux
<mikubuntu> that's why i came to see if i could get any support in my decision to install or not install kubuntu from kubuntu users.  but if the op says it's off topic, well, i guess it's off topic.
<Simeon_H> just try sudo apt-get install firefox
<firecrotch> raw01:  Didn't the adept manager say that it was installed?
<lizili> no plugin found to handle this resounce ,cifs/smb input plugin based on libsmbclient , when i tried to open smb://xx/x/x.rmvb  ,how to deal with it ?
<raw01> it did but i was told to uninstall and now i cant install it again hehe
<chalcedony> mikubuntu: ubuntu/kubuntu .. your preference
<firecrotch> raw01:  Open a terminal (Konsole) and try "sudo apt-get install firefox" (without the quotes)
<raw01> kubuntu
<mikubuntu> oh, well, i see yas lata guys
<chalcedony> firecrotch: i love command line :)
<n6hgg> mikubuntu, it ain't off topic
<firecrotch> chalcedony: as do I.  Once you learn it, you realize that it's usually the fastest and easiest way to get stuff done.
<chalcedony> by far faster
<raw01> package firefox has no isnatllation candidate
<lizili> google can't solve this matter of smb !!
<lizili> anyone can ?
<ardchoille> raw01: Are you on Gutsy?
<raw01> i am on kubuntu
<joeME> I'm having trouble setting up a winmodem in Kubuntu 7.04, found drivers, installed ok, when log says ATDT226-3036 it doesn't dial, I've tried wvdial and kppp
<ardchoille> raw01: Open a terminal and run this command: lsb_release -a | grep -i release
<yao_ziyuan> just installed KDE4 RC2 in my Kubuntu 7.10
<raw01> ARDCHOILLE: I am running 7.10
<yao_ziyuan> not as good as expected
<Dj_FlyBy> well, I finally got the ndiswrapper going to replace the bcm43xx, but I seem to now only be able to connect to my wireless if I remove the wep key ... :( any thoughts?
<ardchoille> raw01: And you can't install firefox?
<raw01> i dont know
<raw01> can we use remote access?
<yao_ziyuan> its System Settings doesn't let me change anything because i'm not root and it doesn't have an option to let me use as root
<ardchoille> raw01: Can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin so I can help you get firefox installed?
<ardchoille> !pastebin | raw01
<ubotu> raw01: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<raw01> i have no idea what ur talking about lol
<raw01> how long are you going to be on this channel for?
<ardchoille> I practically live here :)
<raw01> hehe
<raw01> need to eat dinner
<yao_ziyuan> so KDE4 tries to look like a plasma TV?
<raw01> brb
<yao_ziyuan> it also only has one good theme: Oxygen
<firecrotch> raw01:  feel free to /msg me when you get back to get my attention
<yao_ziyuan> of course the good old Keramik
<raw01> thanks
<firecrotch> no problem :)
<jalbert> well I don't seem to be able to download openmovieeditor
<lizili> how to install previous version  of firefox.such as firefox1.5 on kubuntu7.10 ?
<firecrotch> lizili:  Just wondering... why would you want to do that?
<lizili> firefox2.0.11   run very slowly on my computer
<lizili> no enough ram for it !
<jdnewmil> lizili : firefox 1.5 leaked memory worse than 2.0
<firecrotch> 1.5 will be even worse
<Dj_FlyBy> well, I finally got the ndiswrapper going to replace the bcm43xx, but I seem to now only be able to connect to my wireless if I remove the wep key ... :( any thoughts?
<n6hgg> lizili: you might investigate installing "windowmaker" for a window manager..very lightweight and makes a low ram computer much faster
<chalcedony> lizili: you might want to try a simpler browser
<n6hgg> you can launch all the kde programs there from a command line
<lizili> which browser is better ?
<firecrotch> lizili:  That all depends on personal preference
<chalcedony> lizili: it's all preference.. i run opera because of the problems i had with firefox on ubuntu
<ardchoille> !best | lizili
<ubotu> lizili: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors. If you really insist on getting people's opinions, join #ubuntu-bots and ask there.
<firecrotch> lizili:  Maybe Konqueror would run faster for you, since it's built into KDE
<jdnewmil> lizili : "links" (text only) ... "konqueror" (somewhat smaller than firefox) ... "firefox" (handles more websites)
<n6hgg> lizili: if you have a low ram machine, if you run your current firefox while using windowmaker instead of kde, you might find it runs much better, but investigate windowmaker by googling it.  You can install it from synaptic or aptitude I believe
<raw01> is it easy to get DVD Navigator plugin?
<lizili> yeah,thanks ! i will try
<n6hgg> lizili: windowmaker has no frills or bells and whistles.  but just have a look at different screen shots.  It's not alot of drive space to install, and if you don't like it just stop using it.  It's what I use though
<firecrotch> raw01:  Never heard of DVD Navigator... what does it do?
<n6hgg> It takes somegetting used to.
<raw01> i tried to open a DVD using Kaffeine player and it said: no plugin found to handle this resource (dvd//0.0) and under details it said: 17:33:05: xine: couldn't find demux for >dvd:///dev/scd0<
<mixed> how do you install flac using apt-get?
<raw01> nope
<raw01> this has just been installed and first tim eive used linux
<ardchoille> !dvd | raw01
<ubotu> raw01: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<firecrotch> mixed: sudo apt-get install flac ?
<chalcedony> and then there is Lynx :)
<chalcedony> my favorite
<Daisuke-Ido> flac should be installed by default.
<Daisuke-Ido> i thought...
<ardchoille> Daisuke-Ido: It's not
<Daisuke-Ido> hrmm
<mixed> firecrotch, thanks, im a kubuntu newbie, i used to use openSuSE 10.3
<Daisuke-Ido> i know i have it, but i don't remember specifically installing it...  is it in another metapackage?
<ardchoille> Daisuke-Ido: It may be, I don't have it and I know I didn't uninstall it
<Daisuke-Ido> of course not being able to remember installing that specifically is no surprise, this thing's been running constantly since feisty's release
<Daisuke-Ido> i wasn't going to attempt the edgy > feisty upgrade :)
<firecrotch> mixed:  No problem :)  Maybe you'd find it easier to install stuff using the GUI app for package management though.  It's called Adept Manager
<raw01> ok, this is deutsche to me lol
<firecrotch> raw01:  Unfortunately, a lot of the documentation isn't really good for beginners, IMO
<raw01> cant linux just be easy like windows
<raw01> or mac
<raw01> lol
<mrtimbo> it is
<mrtimbo> windows isnt easy for older people
<raw01> why cant u just simply install a program by double clicking?
<mrtimbo> you can
<raw01> instead of typing in one hundred commands
<firecrotch> The issue really is that people struggle with change
<mrtimbo> i install deb files all the time that are point and click
<raw01> i found it easy with windows and mac using plugins and editing stuff, but this is pain lol
<firecrotch> People who are used to the Windows Way (double clicking install.exe to install a program) are going to have a hard time learning how to install in Linux not because it's hard, but because it's different than what they are used to
<raw01> well these are tar.gz files
<n6hgg> firecrotch: People really should set their expectations to give themselves at least 6 months to gain good proficiency, and to know that it will be rewarding when they get there...
<raw01> kk
<jdnewmil> raw01 : tar.gz files take a bit more experience to install than deb packages
<firecrotch> n6hgg:  I completely agree.  When I first started with Linux, I was used to the Windows Way and changing frustrated me
<raw01> but all i simply want to do, is watch dvds, use firefox, thunderbird and msn. but i try to use Kopete and it stuffs up
<n6hgg> firecrotch: it took me about 2 years, but what really helped was the ubuntu kubuntu revolution at the same time.
<firecrotch> raw01: Maybe you'd like Pidgin better for IMs
<lizili> which version of windowmaker i should install to take the place of kubuntu7.10  ?
<n6hgg> I got so mad with it sometimes
<firecrotch> raw01:  that's the nice thing about Linux - there's usually more than one option for a specific task
<raw01> what type tho? there is Windows, Source, Fedora Core, CentOS/RHEL
<jdnewmil> lizili : windowmaker doesn't replace kubuntu ... it can be used instead of kde on a kubuntu installation though
<firecrotch> n6hgg:  So did I.  I started out with a *very* bad choice of a distro to start with.  When I discovered *buntu, everything suddenly clicked for me
<lizili> how to install it ?
<n6hgg> like I started by installing xubuntu, then I added kde, then gnome which gives me xubuntu, kubuntu and ubuntu on the same system.  But I run windowmaker most of the time.
<ardchoille> lizili: sudo apt-get install wmaker
<jdnewmil> lizili : Adept manager?
<simeon> I just installed beryl, where did my window borders go?
<firecrotch> simeon: Beryl?!
<raw01> firecrotch: which link do i click for kunbuntu? it has links for windows, source. fedora core, and CentOS/RHEL
<n6hgg> lizili: you can look for wmaker or windowmaker in synaptic package manager too.
<ardchoille> !beryl | simeon
<ubotu> simeon: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Daisuke-Ido> beryl hasn't been developed for some time, it no longer exists, for all intents and purposes
<firecrotch> raw01:  Pidgin can be installed from the package manager
<raw01> which file tho?
<firecrotch> raw01:  I'm assuming you're on http://pidgin.im ?
<ardchoille> raw01: Are you installing pidgin?
<lizili> some net sites about windowmaker /
<lizili> ?
<Daisuke-Ido> ...install it from within the *package manager* (synaptic, adept, aptitude, your choice.
<ardchoille> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<n6hgg> lizili: it should be there.  once it's installed, you can log out and log back in by selecting wmaker or windowmaker, and make it an "only this time" selection.
<raw01> ardchoille: i am trying to
<lizili> Oh,yeah !    installing............
<n6hgg> try windowmaker.info, or just google "windowmaker".  ignore the windows window maker. It has nothing to do with MS
<n6hgg> lizili:  be aware there isn't much of a menu.  It's a "right click" menu on the background.
<raw01> ardchoille?
<ardchoille> !pidgin | raw01
<ubotu> raw01: pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It is available in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), but not previous versions. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info. To install Pidgin please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallPidgin2.0
<n6hgg> lizili: you might want to read up a little on it.  wikipedia has some info on it too.
<lizili> ok ,thanks ,install is finished ,i should leave to taste it  !
<raw01> its always showing me a way to do it and when i use terminal there's always a file missing
<raw01> should just be go to pidgin.com and download file and install! BAM! DONE! but no, has to be a lil butthole
<firecrotch> raw01:  that's the Windows Way
<raw01> lol
<raw01> yeh the easy way
<firecrotch> raw01: Open Adept Manger, search for "pidgin", click install
<firecrotch> raw01:  That's how software is typically installed in the Kubuntu world.  I know, it's a change from how you're used to doing thing
<simeon> compiz is cutting off my window borders as well >:(
<somekool> please provide new binary package of KDE4 SVN PLEASE !!!!
<somekool> dont make me wait another week
<biovore> go compile one..
<biovore> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4
<somekool> biovore: I can use google, that is not what I am asking, if you can't answer you can simply shut up
 * somekool gooing to bed
<firecrotch> !CoC | somekool
<ubotu> somekool: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<t00na> I keep getting forced back into the KDM login screen
<t00na> It has happened twice tonight.
<t00na> at totally random times.
<t00na> Kubuntu Gutsy,latest Compiz Fusion.
<t00na> and both times, I was idle.
<t00na> not doing anything that would be too graphics-intensive.
<t00na> except running Compiz
<t00na> is the issue known?
<t00na> Oh, and it has never happened before tonight
<firecrotch> t00na:  Have you changed any settings in Compiz or X lately?
<t00na> no
<firecrotch> Seems to me as if X is crashing.  What kind of video card do you have?
<t00na> NVidia.
<t00na> um...
<t00na> 6150, i think
<firecrotch> Using the drivers from the repos?
<t00na> restricted ones, yeah
<firecrotch> Log files are your friend.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log, kdm.log, messages, etc
<t00na> what am I looking for?
<firecrotch> any errors or anything that occured at the time that you had problems
<t00na> Fatal server error:
<t00na> Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<t00na> in KDM.log
<girgit> hello...i am having trouble with the 7.10 CD, my first attempt at kubuntu
<firecrotch> girget: what kind of trouble?
<girgit> it boots on my laptop ok, but not on another machine
<t00na> BIOS settings?
<girgit> firecrotch: different things happen at different times...mostly it just ends up with a blank screen after the kubuntu loading message
<girgit> once i also had some prompt, but now i forget what it said
<firecrotch> girgit:  Try using the Safe Graphics mode
<girgit> firecrotch: i'll try that right away
<t00na> firecrotch: so what should I do?
<firecrotch> it's most likely some kind of issue with your video card
<firecrotch> t00na:  what's in the log before that ?
<girgit> firecrotch: this desktop has a SATA disk and another older one...some time ago i had tried ubuntu and needed some type of boot parameter
<t00na> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/50949/
<girgit> now i get initramfs prompt and then error messages
<girgit> ata1.00: revalidation failed (errorno=-2)
<girgit> and then: ata1.00: revalidation failed (errorno=-5)
<girgit> and more messages...should i type them here?
<t00na> girgit: how many lines?
<girgit> two for revalidation failed
<firecrotch> t00na: Looks to be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/71913
<girgit> and then the oher messages keep repeating
<t00na> girgit: then yeah, go ahead
<girgit> something about exception Emask 0x0....
<girgit> and cmd c8/00:00:....
<firecrotch> t00na: Actually, this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/+bug/165093
<girgit> and after repeating for few times: Buffer I/O error on device sda, logical block 10991328
<girgit> this is an X issue?
<biovore> sounds like a bad harddisk
<girgit> the disks work ok in windows
<t00na> firecrotch: well... crap!
<girgit> i think* the other is has old e2fs partitions and haven't accessed for some time
<girgit> the two bugs you showed refer to X issues right?
<firecrotch> girgit:  Sorry for the confusion, that was for a problem t00na was having
<girgit> oh :-)
<girgit> that's stupid of me...for some reason your message to t00na went into my head as t00na's message to me :-(
<firecrotch> hehe, it happens
<girgit> can i disable the old disk while booting?
<firecrotch> girgit:  Sorry, I don't really have much experience with stuff like that
<girgit> firecrotch: any suggestion what would be next steps for me? forums?
<firecrotch> the forums would be good, otherwise you could wait around here to see if anyone else can help
<urmo> hey
<girgit> firecrotch: of course. i'll ask here again after some time and maybe post in the forums later. thanks for you help.
<urmo> i have a little problem, my firefox has crashed and now i cant kill it (i dont have firefox window open too)
<urmo> but still says that i must kill previous windows of firefox
<bazhang> killall -9 firefox
<firecrotch> girgit:  No problem
<urmo> says: no process killed
<firecrotch> urmo: killall -9 firefox-bin
<urmo> no error this time but firefox is still crashed
<firecrotch> urmo:  It still won't start?
<urmo> says: Firefox is already running but is not responding. To open a new windows, you must first close the existing firefox process, or restart your system.
<firecrotch> does "ps -e" show any running firefox processes?
<K`zan> Hi Folks, am I correct that one can not use a reiserfs as a boot partition with kubuntu?
<K`zan> Google just returned nothing informative...
<urmo> firefox.postins   is only firefox process related
<urmo> in there
<firecrotch> urmo:  Kill that, see if it works?
<firecrotch> K`zan:  I don't know of any reason that it wouldn't work
<urmo> wont work.... i found firefox-bin also running
<firecrotch> urmo:  You'll have to kill ALL firefox-bin processes
<K`zan> firecrotch: OK, thanks.  Created a reiserfs partition on another drive and copied the kubuntu install over to that (works fine with ext3) and it still boots this install, not sure what is going on yet...
<K`zan> Yes, I changed fstab and menu.lst...
<K`zan> Gonna give it one more go...
<urmo> trying to kill all of them but wont take effect
<roob> hello all. im having issues with wine and fonts.....they are hard to read and some text isnt even displayed. on a differnt distro the text looks fine and displays....what am i missing on 7.10?
<firecrotch> urmo:  Are you using killall -9 firefox-bin or kill -9 with the PID?
<firecrotch> roob: msttcorefonts ?
<roob> hmm ok let me give it a whirl
<firecrotch> urmo: also you could try it as root with sudo, sometimes I have to be root to kill firefox-bin, dunno why
<roob> firecrotch: nope. i installed it and it didnt fix the text not displaying...it did however make the fonts look better
<urmo> tried both with sudo and without.... tried kill -9 PID and killall - 9 PID
<urmo> same
<firecrotch> roob: perhaps it's using a font that can't be rendered in Wine or something
<firecrotch> urmo: Then I would either reboot or restart X, if you can
<makuseru> hi, i know there is Wine to run windows programs on linux, but is there an alternative to run Mac programs?
<urmo> i'll try to reboot.....
<firecrotch> makuseru: I'm pretty sure not.
<firecrotch> makuseru:  Is there a specific program that you need the functionality of?
<makuseru> yes
<makuseru> Garageband
<roob> firecrotch: hmm same app worked on mandriva
<makuseru> not for recording, but for virtual instruments
<mixed> how do you install adobe flash player to work in firefox?
<mixed> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<NickPresta> makuseru, check out: http://ardour.org/ and http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ and http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/ for your audio needs.
<makuseru> NickPresta: i dont need to record
<urmo> okay, reboot worked.... after i changed settings in session manager to not to start processes when logging in.... before without that it didnt work
<NickPresta> makuseru, those three apps should simulate garage band fairly well, although I do not know of instrument emulation..
<firecrotch> urmo:  That's pretty odd
<makuseru> NickPresta: no, thoes are to record, im looking for virtual insteuments
<gryc> freewheeling, hydrogen, and jackbeat come to mind
<NickPresta> makuseru, well, I would imagine virtual instrument emulation is fairly unique to garageband. I'm sure there are other apps available but If you're serious about this, it might be worth it to invest in a Mac...
<urmo> before it didnt work because it had settings on to restore last session processes....
<makuseru> !mace
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mace - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rabindra> can my feisty fawn installation be upgraded to gutsy gibbon?
<stdin> !upgrade | rabindra
<ubotu> rabindra: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<miranda_> does anyone know if it is possible to spawn two different desktops (IE, kde and gnome) for example using a dual montor setup with 2 video cards?
<miranda_> In my particular instance, I want kde on one screen and myth on another
<Enselic> How can I make Konversation use Firefox to open links? (I use GNOME but run Konversation within)
<stdin> Enselic: Settings > Configure Konversation -> General -> Behaviour -> Use custom Web browser -> firefox %u
<Enselic> stdin: ah how could I miss that, thanks
<richard_> Hi all, Can anyone help with "input not supported" message on monitor while booting up. once X is up everything seems fine.
<corinth> In Configure Desktop, I have it set so that my removable media / DVD drive displays themselves on the desktop. However, nothing is in my desktop at all, no icons/launchers. Help?
<neville> how come whenever i copy a large file, or a large number of files at once, everything slows down to a ridiculous degree, and becomes unresponsive?
<neville> I remember reading something somewhere on it, that rectified the problem, but i can't find it, can anybody sehd some light?
<richard_> Anyone??
<Arelis> Hi all. I removed the 'kde' package and installed 'kubuntu-desktop'.. but the menu's are a mess, and there are still a lot of things i don't need
<Arelis> can anybody guide me to cleaning this mess up?
<Arelis> hello?
<Arelis> anybody present?
<corinth> I'm here, just don't know how to help ya, sorry.
<corinth> :-P
<Arelis> alright :)
<ardchoille> Arelis: There's lots of folks here :)
<corinth> You're saying that you installed kubuntu using kubuntu-desktop, and now you want to uninstall it, right?
<Arelis> sorry, ten.
<Arelis> then*
<corinth> Arelis:
<neosaki> So...>.> Kubuntu will not even load...freezes on the PATA driver load
<Arelis> corinth: No. I installed the 'kde' package, removed it because it pulled in SOOOO MUCH, then installed kubuntu-desktop, and want to remove stuff from the menus.
<corinth> Why not just manually edit it?
<Arelis> corinth: My menus have things like 'HPLIP config', and i don't have an HP printer
<corinth> You're on gnome, right?
<Arelis> no, KDE
<richard_> This is only an annoying problem. But should be a simple fix. Is the "input not allowed" message because of boot splash problem or hardware (doesn'tseem likley if x works fine)
<ardchoille> Arelis: That was likely installed with the initial system install
<Arelis> ardchoille: or while installing the 'kde' package?
<ardchoille> Arelis: yeah, that
<corinth> Arelis: Just right click on the k menu button, and edit the menu. Should only take you five minutes, at the most.
<Arelis> ardchoille: how do i remove everything that installed?
<Arelis> corinth: My filesystem would still be a mess.
<ardchoille> Arelis: I installed kubuntu from the desktop cd and I still have the hplip stuff in the menus
<corinth> Arelis: I had the same problem. Good luck :-P
<Arelis> corinth: So it's a case of editing the menu's, and leaving the programs there? doesn't that lead to trouble?
<corinth> Arelis: Eh, I can't think of any problem it would cause, really. Just if you needed the extra space.
<ardchoille> Arelis: kubuntu-desktop is just a met-package, it's empty. it only serves to pull in other packages to meet the kubuntu kde requirements
<corinth> Arelis: Additionally, you could just uninstall the programs you don't want through adept or aptitude.
<Arelis> ardchoille: But the 'kde' package pulls in all of kde, and when you try to remove one program after that, it wants to REMOVE all of kde.
<Arelis> ardchoille: SO kubuntu-desktop is the only option
<ardchoille> !nickspam > Simeon_H
<ardchoille> Arelis: That's because the kde package is also a met-package
<why> hey isn't possible modify title of a threand in ubuntu forum ?
<ardchoille> why: join #ubuntuforums and ask there
<Arelis> ardchoille: Hmm.. so, the kde package pulled in many things.. like developers platforms, which i don't need.. should i uninstall?
<why> ardchoille: :) thak
<why> n
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> Arelis: If you are sure you won't need any of it.
<draser> looking for help in installing all development tools for compiling software on Kubuntu Gutsy
<ardchoille> !be | draser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about be - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> draser: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<richard_> Anyone???
<corinth> In Configure Desktop, I have it set so that my removable media / DVD drive displays themselves on the desktop. However, nothing is in my desktop at all, no icons/launchers. Help?
<ardchoille> corinth: system settings > Desktop > Behaviour > "Show icons on desktop"
<richard_> The problem: Can anyone help with "input not supported" message on monitor while booting up. once X is up everything seems fine. Is anyone able to help at all?
<corinth> ardchoille: Already checked that, it's ticked :-/
<corinth> Fresh Kubuntu Gutsy install, btw.
<Arelis> !dolphin
<ubotu> Dolphin, or more properly D3lphin, is the new default file manager for Kubuntu 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon. If you would like to make Konqueror your default file manager again, go to Konqueror - Settings menu - Configure Konqueror - File Associations and change the association for inode/directory and inode/system_directory to Konqueror at the top rather than Dolphin.
<draser> ardchoille: installed build-essential from repository.
<ardchoille> corinth: What about the stuff in the Device Icons tab?
<ardchoille> draser: :)
<corinth> ardchoille: They're all ticked, too.
<draser> ardchoille: now looking to compile sw not in repositories like libdvdcss
<ardchoille> !medibuntu | draser
<ubotu> draser: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ardchoille> draser: libdvdcss2 is in medibuntu
<draser> ardchoille: thanks, I'll look there.
<ardchoille> yw
<ardchoille> draser: Good to check the repos before compiling: apt-cache search app_name_here
<boukari> Salut le monde
<Yste-En-Boule> Yaa des FRA ?
<draser> ardchoille: Thanks, I'll do that too.
<ardchoille> !en | Yste-En-Boule
<ubotu> Yste-En-Boule: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aKs`FrosT> i need frensh channel you know where i can go in ?
<why> !french
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<aKs`FrosT> !frensh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frensh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<boukari> Français !
<nKs`FrosT> omG ..
<nKs`FrosT> #kubuntuFR
<nKs`FrosT> #kubuntufr
<posingaspopular> #kubuntu-fr please ;p
<nKs`FrosT> Thanks ^^
<nKs`FrosT> I'm " nouveau ! "
<posingaspopular> welcome nKs`FrosT!
<nKs`FrosT> Ooo Thanks !!
<nKs`FrosT> =)
<nKs`FrosT> Good bye ! Nice to meet you
<nKs`FrosT> ++
<posingaspopular> QUESTION: does the ## in the sources.list mean it's added repo, or not added?
<posingaspopular> you too
<ardchoille> posingaspopular: It means it's commented and, thus, not used
<posingaspopular> ah thanks haven't done this in a bit
<ardchoille> yw
<richard_> 1280x960 I want neither 1024x768 is all i'm after kcontrol gives me no options. I have edited xorg.conf before but this version doesnt list res by colour depth and there is this "virtual" entry that confuses me also. after messing about for a couple of hours now no joy. any help????
<richard_> after intsalling nvidia drivers i can't change resolution- should have come at the beging of that post
<richard_> don't know where it went.
<ardchoille> richard_: You can change resolution with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jussi01> !resolution | richard_
<ubotu> richard_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<richard_> ardchollie: thanks will give that a go
<ardchoille> richard_: ALso be sure to check out the info ubotu posted
<posingaspopular> 5 more days!
<richard_> ubotu: i normally just log out and restart x is this way any different?
<jussi01> !bot > richard_
<ardchoille> richard_: ubotu is a bot.. but yeah, logging out and restarting x is good
<TimS> What the difference between what ubotu said and Ctrl alt backspace ardchoille
<ardchoille> TimS: ctrl+alt+backspace is a "dirty" way to do it. the other way makes things are closed/saved if needed.
<richard_> just got the bot thing pm me. wacky;-)
<TimS> Okay =]
<richard_> log out and restart x is on the login page menu not "dirty" everything saved. just a GUI way. ;-)
<ardchoille> richard_: Right, that is a good way
<Arelis> How do i get an embedded video player in Firefox?
<jussi01> !info mozilla-mplayer-plugin
<ubotu> Package mozilla-mplayer-plugin does not exist in gutsy
<Arelis> i tried the kaffeine plugin but it's not loadin'
<jussi01> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.40-5ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 505 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<jussi01> Arelis: that one is pretty good :)
<Arelis> jussi01: I've always had problems with that one.. it says that it loads videos, but then it doesn't play them.. not even if i press the play button.
<jussi01> Arelis: it has always worked for me. do you have the correct codecs installed?
<Arelis> jussi01: yes... i think
<jussi01> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubotu> mozilla-plugin-vlc: multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.c-0ubuntu5 (gutsy), package size 37 kB, installed size 144 kB
<jussi01> Arelis: that one also has worked fine for me
<raw01> ardochoille: can u help me with adope flash player?
<raw01> adobe*
<Arelis> raw01: Flash player crashes. Konqueror doesn't work with it. Use firefox :(
<raw01> i understand
<raw01> i am trying to use it
<Arelis> jussi01: VLC plugin says "(no video)"
<jussi01> !flash | raw01
<ubotu> raw01: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jussi01> Arelis: is the link private? or can you give it to me to test?
<Arelis> jussi01: i can give it to you. http://www.apple.com/trailers/newline/thegoldencompass/filmclip/
<jussi01> Arelis: are you certain you have the required codecs? it woeks here with mplayer
<ardchoille> Hmm.. apple.. probably needs quicktime?
<jussi01> yep
<Arelis> jussi01: hmm.. http://www.gametrailers.com/player/29346.html?type=wmv <-- 'tis workin'
<ardchoille> jussi01: Is that in kubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<jussi01> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> Ah, thanks
<Dresken> Anyone knows how to install tcl and tk 8.5 through command line?
<Arelis> jussi01: How can i make the Kubuntu i just installed just as if i installed it from the liveCD?
<richard_> ardchoille: ran your cmd and it kicked me back to nv driver which gives me 1024x768 but no 3d
<Arelis> I like KDE.... but i'm afraid to move GNOME, because Ubuntu is focused on GNOME..
<richard_> using kcontrol to change driver back to proprietry nvidia gives same resolution settings 800x600 or 1280x960 i need 1024x768
<ardchoille> richard_: Have you edited xorg.conf to switch from the nv to the nvidia driver?
<jussi01> richard_: are you not able to change it in system settings - display?
<richard_> ardchoille: No. Should i do that after running your cmd then restart x?
<richard_> jussi: no only have 1280x960 or 800x600 with kcontrol
<jussi01> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> richard_: have you followed the instructions there?
<richard_> jussi: i can install the driver get 3d and about 250 frames glx using the restricted drivers install and gui method i just need to get the resolution to 1024x768 afterwards.
<richard_> so in short how can i safely edit the xorg.conf to read 1024x768?
<jussi01> richard_: once you open the xorg.conf its pretty easey - jus add it to the line with the other resolutions in the same form
<raw01> I have installed a NVIDIA 32mb graphics card into my PC but it doesnt show up on the system. i used to get 1680x1050 resolution
<raw01> can someone help me out?
<ardchoille> !nvidia | raw01
<ubotu> raw01: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<richard_> Jussi: the 1024x768 option is there already but there is also this @virtual@ entry which states 1280x960 and the default depth is 24 but no other mention of colour depths.
<jussi01> !tab > richard_
<richard_> jussi01: cool thanks.
<jussi01> :)
<Dresken> Anyone has any idea about how to install tcl and tk 8.5? >_<;
<Dresken_> Anyone has any idea about how to install tcl and tk 8.5? >_<;
<jussi01> !repeat | Dresken_
<ubotu> Dresken_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<Dresken_> Sorry about that, I just got disconnected and wasn't sure if my question was sent before I did =P
<jussi01> :)
<Arelis> oh, NOOO!!
<Arelis> NO!
<Arelis> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<jussi01> Arelis: ?
<Arelis> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Arelis> Segmentation fault
<Arelis> dpkg: subproces post-installation script gaf een foutwaarde 139 terug
<jussi01> !paste > Arelis
<RC> Guys, anyone how to change shortcuts keys in screen ?
<jussi01> RC: nope, however I imagine there would be info in: man screen
<RC> jussi01: tried, but no help
<jussi01> !ghost > Dresken_
<Arelis> Can anybody help me?:
<Arelis> Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<Arelis> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Arelis> Segmentation fault
<Arelis> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<icewaterman> can i flush the dns cache somehow?
<raw01> can someone give me that page on installing Adobe Flash Player on Ubuntu?
<stdin> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<Simeon_H> well when beryl was current, did anyone have problems losing their window borders?
<Simeon_H> ]
<Simeon_H> and if so, how did they remedy this problem?
<adlg> hola
<spaci76> hi@ll
<jpatrick> !es | adlg
<ubotu> adlg: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<adlg> alguien me puede ayudar de como conseguir instalar nvidia 7500 en mi portatil
<adlg> ?
<adlg> oki
<jpatrick> !nvidia | adlg
<ubotu> adlg: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<adlg> ok
<adlg> thank you
<jussi01> !nickspam > hola
<Weasel[DK]> someone knows how to set "MPS Revision" setting in BIOS ?
<Weasel[DK]> 1.1 + 1.4 are the options
<ardchoille> How do I stop konqueror from asking me to install flash player?
<Ryck> i usually set it to 1.4
<hola> jussi01: sorry but i dont understant what i have to do in order to change nick
<stdin> what client?
<jussi01> hola: you often enter then change your nick, It would be good if you could set your prefferred nick in your client
<hola> jussi01: ok I try mow...sorry
<Weasel[DK]> Ryck, ok, it's because i try to track down performance problem.
<noaXess> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) or earlier.
<hola> jussi01: is it fine now?
<jussi01> hola: yes :)
<jussi01> thank you
<hola> jussi01: thank you to you....sory
<jussi01> hola: your fine, thanks for fixing it :)
<undenounced> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<icewaterman> hm, i have a problem with kde. i use multiple desktops (4) and the coolswitch (alt+tab) will only let me switch between windows on the same desktop
<icewaterman> any idea how i can change that? i search kontrolcenter but couldnt find any option for that
<icewaterman> omg found it. it is named: traverse windows on all desktops
<hola> jussi01: may I ask you where do you live
<jussi01> hola: Im in finland, However, if you want to chat generally please go to #kubuntu-offtopic
<LamerMan> hi everyone. Im looking for the firewall that would block or accept traffic on the basis of processes. That is, i want to allow internet access only for my web browser, for example. What firewall would you suggest?
<jussi01> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<pag> LamerMan, afaik every 'firewall' in Linux is just a frontend to iptables. so my suggestion is.. iptables ;P
<LamerMan> iptables does not support this feature anymore :(
<LamerMan> I create this rule: sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -m owner --cmd-owner opera -j ACCEPT
<LamerMan> in response it writes: ipt_owner: pid, sid and command matching not supported anymore
<LamerMan> afaik its not supported on SMP
<jussi01> LamerMan: have you had a look at guard dog - maybe it has a new way of soing it?
<jussi01> doing*
<LamerMan> "guard dog"? is it a firewall?
<undenounced> jussi01: hi
<jpatrick> !info guarddog | LamerMan
<ubotu> lamerman: guarddog: firewall configuration utility for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.0-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 482 kB, installed size 1436 kB
<undenounced> jussi01: i had a problem with m video driver for my laptop a little bit back and i ran some steps you gave me to help me out
<undenounced> jussi01: i figured it out, all i had to do is change a line in a .conf file and it worked perfectly
<LamerMan> jpatrick does guarddog configure iptables? if so, it shouldnt work either
<jpatrick> LamerMan: I think it does..
<LamerMan> as i understood this feature is not supported by iptables since 2.6.??? kernel version
<Weasel[DK]> most of these firewall GUI's suck because they become active after you have logged in.. in the mean time all is open. That is very bad
<stdin> Weasel[DK]: no, they are ran as root (with kdesu) and store the rules in a file that gets passed to iptables, so it starts at boot
<Weasel[DK]> stdin, really... i have played with most of them and dumped them beause of the delay startup
<stdin> firestarter and guarddog both behave that way, so rules get set at boot
<Jeroi> maybe the gui opens after login?
<Weasel[DK]> now i use firehol, its simple and powerful... but no GUI ;)
<Jeroi> but firewall opens on boot?
<Weasel[DK]> strange... used those official ubuntu packages.
<Weasel[DK]> did not work here... maybe i should take a look at it again once more ;)
<LamerMan> Weasel[DK] does firehol allow to create process-based rules? :)
<nuxil> has anyone gotten the tvout "svideo" on a gf8800 to work ?
<girgit> hello...i am having trouble with the 7.10 CD, my first attempt at kubuntu
<girgit> <firecrot
<girgit> it boots on my laptop ok, but not on another machine
<girgit> this desktop has two disks a SATA and another older one...some time ago i had tried ubuntu and needed some type of boot parameter
<nuxil> hmm
<nuxil> girgit, is linux installed on the sata or the ide disk?
<girgit> it is not installed at all
<nuxil> girgit, ahh.
<nuxil> tru with acpi=off
<girgit> i want to try live-cd, but...
<girgit> nuxil: i think that's what i had to do last time also
<girgit> i'll try that right away
<girgit> i just press F6 and for boot options give ``acpi=off'' ?
<nuxil> no i think it was f1.
<nuxil> read the help menu
<nuxil> :på
<girgit> :-)
<girgit> the bottom line says F6 is Other Options and when hit F6 I get the prompt Boot Parameters
<oem> whats up
<oem> hi
<girgit> nuxil: i managed to get into text mode (for booting) and at the boot: prompt gave live acpi=off, but I am getting the same errors
<jussi01> !hi | oem
<ubotu> oem: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<girgit> ata1.00: revalidation failed (errorno=-2)
<nuxil> girgit, try turn of dma
<girgit> nuxil: how?
<nuxil> hda=nodma
<nuxil> or hdb
<nuxil> or hdc, hdd so on.
<girgit> oh..i need to know which of these is the IDE drive?
<nuxil> yes
<nuxil> along with acpi=off
<girgit> ok, i have two disks, so i'll try both one after the other
<girgit> but I am still not sure if I am giving the options correctly
<nuxil> if you have the chassie open.. unplug the ide disk
<girgit> does that sound right, giving acpi=off hda=nodma?
<nuxil> try it
<nuxil> you can also try hda=noprobe
<girgit> i had to give ``boot: live hda=nodma hda=nodma''
<girgit> my chasis is not open but i caould try that
<wathek> hello all
<girgit> ok, the above didn't change anything
<wathek> what are the default fonts used for the Arabic in Kubuntu ?
<girgit> i will now try noprobe, along with all other options
<Weasel[DK]> LamerMan, sorry just got by my computer again...
<Weasel[DK]> LamerMan, Yes it does
<LamerMan> Weasel[DK], thanks, i'll try to install it then
<Weasel[DK]> LamerMan, and the configuration file you can put shell commands... which makes it more powerfull...  http://firehol.sourceforge.net/
<girgit> with "boot: live hda=noprobe hda=nodma" i did not even get a initramfs prompt...just blank screen, which also happens if i just boot without options. i will try for hdb now
<LamerMan> Weasel[DK], thank you for advice, hope this will help
<glads> hey guys - ive just done a fresh install of kubuntu (had sabayon on here before) and when its loading grub it just displays "GRUB" and nothing else
<girgit2> sorry..i lost connection
<nuxil> girgit, you need to check the cable on you disk.. acording to a forum im reading
<girgit2> with hd[ab]=nodma hd[ab]=noprobe i get the same errors :-(
<girgit2> i am able to access both disks ok when i boot from hd in windows
<glads> hold on .. hd[ab] .. is that the exact command you typed?
<oem> hey
<girgit2> no...
<nuggz> hey
<oem> u got it
<nuggz> finally
<girgit2> first i did "boot: live hda=nodma hda=noprobe"
<girgit2> and then "boot: live hdb=nodma hdb=noprobe"
<nuxil> girgit2, you forgot acpi=off
<girgit2> oh...thats true
<nuggz> u still kickin?
<oem> ya im still kicking
<nuggz> i'm downloading dirty movies
<stdin> !ot | nuggz
<ubotu> nuggz: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<oem> nice
<glads> girgit2 - did you try  "boot: live hda=nodma hda=noprobe hdb=nodma hdb=noprobe"
<girgit2> ok, i am trying "boot: live acpi=off hda=nodma hda=noprobe hdb=nodma hdb=noprobe"
<girgit2> glads, you are faster then me..
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<glads> *shrug
 * ActionParsnip waves
<raw01> can anyone help me install an old NVIDIA graphics card?
<oem> im downloading some programs for my computer
<glads> raw01: which nvidia card?
<nuggz> sweet
<nuxil> raw01, install old drivers ;p
<ActionParsnip> raw01: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<glads> if its a tnt2 card that wont work
<raw01> ive tired the command
<raw01> i have installed it
<kamilos> Hi, do you know how to emulate a printer in Linux? I have no printer, but I need to test a printing in program which I am developing. The best would be somethikg printing to a PDF file
<raw01> but
<nuxil> !tnt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> !tnt2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tnt2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<raw01> it doesnt have full resolution
<nuxil> !riva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riva - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nuxil> erm
<ActionParsnip> !cupspdf
<ubotu> Details on setting up "Print to PDF" are at http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/23/print-to-pdf-using-cups-pdf/
<ardchoille> !msgthebot | nuxil
<ubotu> nuxil: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<girgit2> i get the exact same errors :-(
<ActionParsnip> raw01: what card is it?
<oem> so u have comcast to
<nuggz> indeed
<raw01> NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 420
<ActionParsnip> raw01: nvidia-glx is the way
<nuggz> way faster than DSL
<oem> i know
<ere4si> having trouble getting a cli install - sevices always start after the login prompt - so I can't access the system - any tips?
<oem> good for porno downloads
<nuggz> u know it
<nuxil> girgit, go in you bios and disable the disks. to check if its the hd's or the cdrom
<glads> anyways - ive just done a fresh install of kubuntu (had sabayon on here before) and when its loading grub it just displays "GRUB" and nothing else
<nuggz> oops
<nuxil> then try boot normaly without the disks
<oem> same thing happened to me
<girgit2> nuxil: i'll try that now
<ActionParsnip> glads: you need to configure grub properly
<ActionParsnip> glads: id boot to live cd and copy the grub you have on another system (if its setup the same)
<glads> ActionParsnip: in what regards? the menu.lst is fine
<ActionParsnip> glads: if it is it would boot surely
<glads> i do have a rather complex setup tho
<ActionParsnip> glads:  what you got?
<glads> pastebinning my fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> cool
<glads> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/m18311994
<nuxil> girgit2, if you still get that error after disabling the disk's in the biso.. its something strange with your cdrom.
<nuxil> *biso/bios
<girgit2> i am not able figure out how to disable disks
<girgit2> but i doubt the problem is with the cdrom...i have burnt a few today, including the kubuntu iso
<ActionParsnip> glads: ok nice lot of stuff :D
<girgit2> the cd itself also seems to be fine, i am able to boot my laptop with it
<ActionParsnip> glads: i'd reinstall grub
<nuxil> girgit2, is it verry old ?
<nuxil> the cdrom?
<glads> ActionParsnip: simple method of doing that?
<ActionParsnip> glads: hmm, let me google
<girgit2> nuxil: the cdrom is about 3 years old
<Xplicit> i messed  my wireles module (bcm43xx) how can i reinstall the version in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> glads: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<ActionParsnip> Xplicit: could use aptitude to remove it then reinstall
<Xplicit> but what do i need to reinstall?
<Xplicit> i modprobe bcm43xx but i cant find anything by that name in repos
<ActionParsnip> Xplicit: don't you use ndiswrapper for Broadcom?
<Xplicit> nope the ndiswrapper seamed to have more problems that the bc43xx
<nuxil> girgit2, try this. acpi=off ide=nodma nohotplug | "nodetect"
<girgit2> nuxil: exactly like that, with the | and "s?
<onishidato> hey
<onishidato> how can i remove a code?
<nuxil>  | nodetect you can try if it fails
<ActionParsnip> Xplicit: hmm weird. ive no idea then sorry. i avoid broadcom when i intend to install linux
 * ActionParsnip is outta here
<ActionParsnip> peace out brethryn
<onishidato> how can i remove a code?
<girgit2> nuxil: not sure i understand
<onishidato> this code /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<girgit2> i think i have done something bad with my bios :-(
<nuxil> girgit2, . boot: liveacpi=off ide=nodma nohotplug nodetect
<nuxil> erm forgot a space there :p
<girgit2> now i get a grub prompt, probably because my primary master is the old IDE which has a bootable e2fs
<onishidato> how can i remove a code?
<onishidato> this code /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<nuxil> girgit2, you changed the boot order of the disks .
<glads> onishidato: did an apt-get stop?
<girgit2> oh
<girgit2> let me check...
<nuxil> girgit2, put cdrom 1st
<nuxil> then hd
<bazhang> !aptfix | onishidato
<ubotu> onishidato: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<spaci76> re@ll
<onishidato> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> no worries
<girgit2> nuxil: cdrom was already first
<girgit2> but disk order was IDE then SATA and I changed it and now it is going back to booting on disk
<kiss_kill> check BIOS
<girgit2> on disk=off HD
<spiroo> hello
<girgit2> nuxil: is it boot: liveacpi=off?
<nuxil> space
<nuxil> girgit2, . boot: live acpi=off ide=nodma nohotplug nodetect
<girgit2> nuxil: trying boot: live acpi=off ide=nodma nohotplug nodetect
<girgit2> nuxil: same error :-(
<nuxil> strange
<girgit2> ata1.01: exception Emask 9x9...
<girgit2> 0x0, not 9x9
<nuxil> try unplug the ide disk
<girgit2> nuxil: IDE is primary...would that mean the SATA will also be inaccessible? i don't understand these things well
<dani> buenas
<nuggz> have u smoked any more nutts?
<nuxil> girgit2, just try to unplugg it so see if its the ide disk thats causing the error
<nuxil> if no.. then try the sata disk
<nuxil> if you then still get the error its the cdrom.. no bios changes needed
<spiroo> Does somebody know if there is another software except MountISO out there, and maybe some will be implemented in KDE? Would be nice with a image mounter with GUI ;)
<nuxil> spiroo, make you own with kmdr :p
 * stdin points nuxil at http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/MountFile?content=61955
<nuxil> stdin, ??
 * nuxil forwards to spiroo 
<stdin> erm, actually /me points spiroo at that
<stdin> and nuxil too, because all should use it ;)
<nuxil> nah,. mount -o loop is good enough for me :)'
<stdin> nuxil: that's what it does, but it's a nice gui wrapper around it (written entirely in shell script :)
 * stdin knows because he wrote it
<nuxil> hehe
<glads> alright ... grub stage2 still fails
<ICQnumber> stdin: why do not u add some screenshot, will be more attractive
<stdin> ICQnumber: because I'm too lazy to take several screenshots right now, it's on my (rather large) todo list though
<ICQnumber> stdin: lol okay
<stdin> along with "Learn C++" and "Package KDE 4.0.0"
 * nuxil borrows stdin his c++ primer plus book
<stdin> I have a book (well 2), but I don't feel I've "learnt" C++ yet. not until I don't need to look at the books (or at least not often)
<girgit2> nuxil: with IDE disabled and with both disabled I get the same error
<nuxil> then its your cdrom
<spiroo> c++, I am learning in school
<girgit2> but my cdrom works ok otherwise...it reads and writes well
<spiroo> stdin, nuxil: Yea just missing the GUI and better support in fusermount, not only ISO is needed ;)
<nuxil> girgit2, yes, but you might beed special boot options
<girgit2> i will try some other livecd, bt i am quite keen on kubuntu so i'll come back here with results
<nuxil> *beed/need
<girgit2> yes, the cdrom is 3 years old and there could be something of that sort....
<stdin> spiroo: well mountfile should mount anything (doesn't use fuse), but the service menus are only for ISOs
<girgit2> well, thanks for your help nuxil...hopefully i'll be able to catch you on my next visit
<nuxil> well.. sorry you could not get it working
<spiroo> stdin: okay, I guess so. Maybe if possible build it inside Kaffeine. That would be damn nice, because I almost would be need it for movies.
<girgit2> have a good day nuxil...bye
<stdin> spiroo: there's no way to get it inside kaffeine, but you can just mount a file then get kaffeine to play the directory
<spiroo> stdin: Yes I know, but why could that not be then?
<glads> alright ... grub stage2 still fails . any ideas?
<nuxil> glads, #grub
<stdin> spiroo: the only way to get it into kaffeine would be to add a menu item to kaffeine that passes a file along to the script to mount it then get's kaffeine to play the directory
<nuxil> spiroo, trying to watch a movie which is a iso file?
<RC_> can i get the termcap value for ALT+RIGHT ?
<netzwerk> test
<nuxil> spiroo, if so. maybe mplayer can handle iso files. not sure never tried..but i know it does *.bin files
<marius__> hi to all
<nuxil> hi to you
<marius__> question
<spiroo> nuxil: I know how to do it, I just want it to be easier.
<nuxil> :)
<marius__> how can i change my amarok skin
<spiroo> stdin: okay, guess that would be to difficult. But a service menu or something when you right click. Or if you double click it automaticly mounts to desktop like CDs.
<nuxil> marius__, you can only change the sidepanel. if you want other color you need to change the kde colors aswell..
<marius__> aha
<stdin> spiroo: it does have a service menu for ISO to mount them automatically
<stdin> in both dolphin and konquerot
<stdin> *konqueror
<marius__> i'l try that
<spiroo> stdin: really? In the new KDE4 then?
<stdin> spiroo: it will when kde4 uses ~/.kde instead of ~/.kde4, but for now it works in the kde3 version of dolphin
<spiroo> stdin: Then I guess I have missed something. But does this "only" concern ISO images? Most movies are in .img
<llutz> spiroo: kaffeine plays dvd.iso
<stdin> spiroo: works for ServiceTypes=application/x-iso for now, there is no application/x-img to make it work
<spiroo> Anyway, I guess I have to wait until it becoming multi-mountable with every single image format.
<spiroo> like .nrg, .udf, .ccd, .bin, .cue and so on.
<stdin> spiroo: .nrg needs to be converted to .iso as it's a compressed format, .bin/.cue are complicated too, should be converted to .iso to work right with mount
<ubuntu> whats the command that ubiquity runs to generate the grub.conf?
<ubuntu> menu.lst **
<stdin> either grub-install or update-grub
<ubuntu> whoa ... i dont know which drive was bieng booted from in bios
<spiroo> stdin: okay, but an application that would automaticly convert it and mount it at the same time then?
<ubuntu> the menu.lst is correct
<stdin> spiroo: that would be a lot more complicated and probably more easily written in C++/Qt or C++/KDE
<spiroo> stdin: okay, but do you think someone would do in the future. And I hope you not think I demand anything here. I just want something like that to be implemented. Of cource I can mount and all that myself manually, but as many people I am lazy too ;) Then there is a application MountISO, but it is not some kind of standard app.
<stdin> spiroo: someone will probably do something like that eventually, if not you can always learn how and write it yourself ;)
<spiroo> stdin: Yes if I had time I would probably do that. I have the capability. But I need to learn linux code and the whole structure first.
<spiroo> stdin: Then I also need more knowledge about C++.
<nosrednaekim> stdin: working on packaing up kde 4.0?
<stdin> nosrednaekim: practising on the svn packages now, some new ones in the kubuntu-members-kde4 PPA
<nosrednaekim> stdin: there are?
<stdin> there are indeed :)
<nosrednaekim> svn or from the tagged branch?
<stdin> svn
<nosrednaekim> good enough....
<nosrednaekim> I think i'll just wait for 4.0 final as that would be alot to DL. but thanks anyway :)
<oem> brb
<stdin> nosrednaekim: the svn version is quite an improvement ;)
<nosrednaekim> yeah... but its only a couple days till "official" and I can't DL on the weekends anyway.
<spiroo> but does anyone know how to make GlobeTrotter HDSDA modem to work here?
<raw01> whats the name of the default Music program on Kubuntu?
<raw01> started with A
<llutz> amarok
<raw01> thnx
<llutz> spiroo: usb modem?
<raw01> think i uninstalled it
<raw01> is there anything like itunes?
<segfault2k> good morning
<raw01> Is there any music programs like iTunes for kubuntu?
<stdin> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<raw01> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<wayneward> rhythm is very much like itunes
<wayneward> although i prefer amarok!
<DreadKnight> amarok for kubuntu
<DreadKnight> ownage
<DreadKnight> juk is also nice xD
<wayneward> yes
<DreadKnight> juk will be default in kubuntu hardy?
<raw01> its gone all of a sudden and i install it again and theres an error message during installation (amarok)
<DreadKnight> or that's just kde4 specific, not distro?
<wayneward> i just got kubuntu running on the mac ppc all works good apart from cant sleep nvidia type yet :-(
<segfault2k> how can i make little icons in kmenu
<wayneward> what date does hardy get released on any dates given  yet
<DreadKnight> around 20 april i think
<wayneward> nicely
<wayneward> i see kde 4.o release is 17th of jan
<DreadKnight> um...5 more days ... eh
<DreadKnight> it's a counter on the kde site
<wayneward> should be able to apt get ! how long for that to enter repositories you think
<DreadKnight> i got kde4 already
<DreadKnight> for quite some times...
<DreadKnight> time*
<wayneward> you add repositories
<DreadKnight> i added one, but it was already...
<DreadKnight> added a PPA, it's more updated
<wayneward> whats ppa
<DreadKnight> from launchpad
<stdin> !ppa
<ubotu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<DreadKnight> !ppa
<DreadKnight> eh
<DreadKnight> it's a repository
<DreadKnight> like anyone can make one these days :D
<krachik> happy new year every body
<spiroo> Somebody know if Photoshop has been implemented in some way in wine or another way for Kubuntu?
<segfault2k> photoshop 7
<segfault2k> xD
<spiroo> I would love to if any version works perfect. I shall work perfect, in other case I do not bother to use it. It shall work as in Windows.
<spiroo> CS3 does not work in wine.
<segfault2k> but photoshop 7 (and i think 8) works with cxoffice
<segfault2k> :)
<segfault2k> hardy is upgradeable ? (from gutsy? or its  broken in someway?
<jpatrick> segfault2k: I believe there is a transition in process
<segfault2k> ah ok
<segfault2k> i want to install kde4 :( its broken for me, i mean i have it installed, the rc2, but it wont start :(
<DreadKnight> it just restars x ?
<DreadKnight> restarts
<segfault2k> yup!
<DreadKnight> check out the ubuntu forums
<DreadKnight> it's a known issue
<segfault2k> oh thanks!
<segfault2k> DreadKnight:  in "desktop environments"?
<DreadKnight> segfault2k: do a search with this problem, in google
<articpenguin3800> whats better strigi or beagle
<DreadKnight> i'm not very sure
<articpenguin3800> strigi is fast but it dosent index my .ogg files and kerry is slow
<alejandro_> buenos dias
<alejandro_> como se encuentras
<segfault2k> kubuntu-es alejandro_
<alejandro_> me podrian ayudar
<alejandro_> con una cosita
<yamal> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<alejandro_> necesito desbloquear un pc que tiene win xp y me pide la contraseña de administrador
<XBehave> i have a usb wifi donge what are my chances of getting it working?
<fdoving> XBehave: whats the make and model?
<XBehave> its a sweexs
<segfault2k> someone know why i cant log in to kde4 (it restarts X)
<DreadKnight> segfault2k: pff, i googled rofil | Prieteni | Fotografii | Video | Carnet | Jurnal | Grupuri |
<DreadKnight> sorry, damn copy paste
<segfault2k> xD
<DreadKnight> segfault2k: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3938320&postcount=5
<segfault2k> thanks DreadKnight
<DreadKnight> segfault2k: hope it works
<segfault2k> i'll try ! :D
<rajkalyan> can anyone help me with my trendnet wireless card?
<rajkalyan> its a tew 421pc
<rajkalyan> nvm i think i know what the problem is
<fdoving> XBehave: something like this: http://www.sweex.com/producten.php?sectie&item=65&artikel=717 ?
<fdoving> XBehave: something like this: http://www.sweex.com/producten.php?sectie&item=65&artikel=717 ?
<DreadKnight> look at my shinny new quit message xD
<kqr> hey i try to ntfsmount an ntfs device from kubuntu live cd... i do this to recue data from a crashed windows, but as windows did not shut down properly, ntfsmount won't let me... can i clear this 'dirty flag' in any way?
<sylvain_TPE> hi kqr
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: hi
<sylvain_TPE> what is the line of code you exactly wrote ? can you copy/paste it here ?
<kqr> ntfsmount /dev/sde2 /mnt/backup -o umask=0000
<sylvain_TPE> OK
<sylvain_TPE> and what is the error ?
<kqr> Couldn't mount device '/dev/sde2' : Operation not supported
<kqr> Windows did not shut down properly.  Try to mount volume in windows, shut down and try again.
<kqr> Mount failed.
<sylvain_TPE> ok
<kye> What's the use of surfing the internet behind a proxy if you can still be dectected?
<fdoving> kqr: i'd rather recommend you boot a windows install cd and go to the repair console, then run 'chkdsk' from there.
<sylvain_TPE> type in a console "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sde" and paste the result here
<fdoving> kye: it's usually faster, if you use a caching proxy.
<sylvain_TPE> fdoving may be right
<rajkalyan> do you need to clear your disk?
<rajkalyan> i had a paper from a friend and it helped me with my disk problems
<kye> fdoving: right but your orginal IP can still be dectected so whats the point in using a proxy?
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: http://pastebin.com/m41d7da06
<fdoving> kye: right, on most non-anonyme proxies it can. why would you hide your IP anyway? unless you're doing illegal stuff it doesn't really matter, does it? the proxy can log all connections too. if the admin wants to.
<kye> I just don't want the gov to know what im searching or posting nothing illegal about that, fdoving.
<sylvain_TPE> hum, and if you try tounmount the device and remount it with : sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sde2 /mnt/backup (first check if the package "ntfs-3g" is on your system
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: ok, thanks, will give that a try
<crimsun> kye: it's a lost cause, then, already
<fdoving> kye: then you can use anonymising proxies. but you still risk that the proxy-admin can log all your activities.
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: i can't find the ntfs-3g in adept... will that require manual install?
<sylvain_TPE> kqr : chek if universe is enabled
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: where_ >P
<sylvain_TPE> if you cannot install ntfs-3g, or if it doesn't work, try with a windows CD
<kye> So i would have to create my own proxy server at another location and configure it not to log any connections in order to "post and search" things on the internet fdoving and crimsun?
<sylvain_TPE> kqr : where ? 1 second, 1 search
<fdoving> kye: yes. basically.
<kye> Thank you fdoving.
<sylvain_TPE> kqr : I the first menu (Adept) and then the second line
<rajkalyan> can anyone help me with my palm handheld?
<rajkalyan> i want to sync it with my kubuntu laptopp
<sylvain_TPE> kqr : a windows name "Software sources" must be opened
<rajkalyan> but it doesnt detect it
<sylvain_TPE> kqr ?
<rajkalyan> how do i do networking restart through konsole?
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: sry, i'll read now :P
<sylvain_TPE> ok
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: found, installing now
<sylvain_TPE> ok
<khelll> am keep getting command not found
<sylvain_TPE> I said : try tounmount the device and remount it with : sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sde2 /mnt/backup
<rajkalyan> cya kubuntu geeks
<ubuntu> hey guys
<ubuntu> i really need your help now
<sylvain_TPE> if you cannot install ntfs-3g, or if it doesn't work, try with a windows CD
<tekteen> ubuntu: hi ubuntu
<sylvain_TPE> ubuntu: yes ? what matters ?
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: how do i unmount a ntfsmount:ed disc? i found nothing with man ntfsmount :/
<ubuntu> i'm using Kubuntu
<nerian> Hi. I've been searching in google about how to propely install and set up Pulseaudio in Kubuntu. I haven't find anything so far. Can you give some information please?
<ubuntu> and i intend to install Ubuntu
<tekteen> ok
<ubuntu> but when i try to install Ubuntu
<sylvain_TPE> kqr: lke any other device : umount /mount/point For you : sudo umount /mnt/backup
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: ok, trying
<ubuntu> they say that Grub is a fatal error
<ubuntu> so i can't get into ubuntu
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: umount: /mnt/backup: not mounted
<sylvain_TPE> and then type "mount" to see which devices are mount.
<ubuntu> and even my old Kubuntu
<sylvain_TPE> ok
<ubuntu> how can i fix that?
<sylvain_TPE> so you can try : sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sde2 /mnt/backup
<ubuntu> i dont' want to lose my old Kubuntu
<sylvain_TPE> ubuntu: did you get a error number ?
<tekteen> ubuntu: u may have already
<ubuntu> i have 2 hard drive
<tekteen> ubuntu: ok
<ubuntu> last time, i use one HDD for Kubuntu, and one for WinXP
<ubuntu> but, there are some pros that i decide to turn 2 HDD to Linux
<ubuntu> so
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: ok, i solve it through just booting up another comp with the device inside, and then shut that one down cleanly to clear the flag :)
<ubuntu> i use one for Kubuntu, and one for Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> does kde use any kind of "registry editor" similar to gconf-editor?
<tekteen> ubuntu: why not combine ubuntu and kubuntu in one?
<sylvain_TPE> kqr: why not, but I think it's better to try first with a Windows cd and the chkdsk command
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: not sure, i have another computer at hand, but no windows disc ;)
<ubuntu> tekteen: cause i want to compare and try to play with both Kubuntu and Ubuntu
<sylvain_TPE> kqr: OK
<jeffto> hello
<tekteen> jeffto: hello
<sylvain_TPE> kqr: and what gives sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sde2 /mnt/backup ?
<sylvain_TPE> hi jeffto
<tekteen> !hi|jeffto
<ubotu> jeffto: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu> !bonjour |jeffto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bonjour - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> can someone tell me how to fix it?
<ubuntu> and how can i get back to my old Kubuntu
<tekteen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: it says the disc is dirty flagged and gives me advice to either boot&shutdown win cleanly, or use ntfsfix, or mount as read only
<jeffto> thanks, I'm trying to install kde4 on kubuntu gutsy, I'm following the steps of install in kde the announcement in kubuntu.org
<tekteen> ubuntu: U want recovering ubuntu after win install
<sylvain_TPE> ubuntu: you can get kubuntu and ubuntu in one system with sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<kqr> sylvain_TPE: i'm doing this for my father, and he seemed to think it was easier to boot and shutdown win on another computer
<ubuntu> no no
<jeffto> but, seems I don't have some repositories or something because no matter what I get a message of broken packages
<sylvain_TPE> kqr: OK, like you want
<ubuntu> how can i get back to my old Kubuntu
<sylvain_TPE> Quelqu'un est français ?
<Psycoshot> hey, anynoe know how to get rid of the shadow on the menu panel and make in completely transparent so it looks like stuff is floating?
<jeffto> inicially I want to install kdebase-workspace kdebase-kde4 kdebase-runtime but I get broken dependences in each package
<ubuntu> pas moi:)
<jeffto> any idea?
<sylvain_TPE> :D
<jussi01> !fr | sylvain_TPE
<ubotu> sylvain_TPE: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Psycoshot> Can anyone help me?
<sylvain_TPE> jeffto: if your system seems not damaged, you can try to run a virtual machine
<jeffto> Psycoshot: do you mean to get the panel transparent
<Psycoshot> Yes.
<sylvain_TPE> jussi01: I don't need help !
<Psycoshot> And get rid of the shadow :jeffto
<jeffto> kde3 or 4 Psycoshot
<kye> fdoving: What about wireless connection. Like using a laptop to pickup a open singel then do my "surf and posting" from that.
<Psycoshot> jeffto: don't know :P
<jeffto> gutsy?
<Psycoshot> Nope.
<Psycoshot> Feisty.
<jeffto> ok
<jeffto> Psycoshot: right clic on the kicker menu
<Jevon> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<Psycoshot> Yup.
<ubuntu> hey guys
<Jevon> !adeptlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adeptlock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntu> can someone know how to help me????
<jussi01> !adeptfix | Jevon
<ubotu> Jevon: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<jeffto> Setting panel o something like that (I use spanish version)
<Jevon> !thanks. Still getting used to the bot
<ubuntu> can someone know how to help me????
<Psycoshot> 0.o
<jussi01> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jeffto> sylvain_TPE: but seems that I don't have all the right repositories
<jeffto> Psycoshot: nop?
<tekteen> jussi01: ubuntu did ask
<ubuntu> jussi01: i haved asked the question
<Psycoshot> jeffto: Well the shadow is still there.
<fdoving> kye: that would work, as you then would expose the open networks IP to the internet. nothing with your name on it.
<tekteen> ubuntu: ask again
<kye> fdoving: thanks man.
<jussi01> ubuntu: ok, what was you question, as I missed it
<fdoving> kye: depending on the laws where you are, it might be illegal.
<jeffto> Psycoshot: can you take a snap to see whats happening?
<Psycoshot> Sure.
<sylvain_TPE> ubuntu: say (again) what is your problem, your hardware and software, and what you did before it appened
<kye> The illegal part would be getting caught while in your car picking up signals
<kye> being right outside your home though.. i don't think there is a issue.
<ubuntu> last time, i used 2 HDD for 2 operation sys, Kubuntu and WinXP
<ubuntu> but, i decide to use all 2HDD for Linux
<ubuntu> so
<ubuntu> i decide to install Ubuntu ( the old version) to the WinXP HDD
<fdoving> kye: i won't encourage you to do anything illegal.
<ubuntu> and i did
<ubuntu> but, when it try to install Ubuntu, from Live CD
<kye> I wouldnt either, fdoving. I enjoy my freedom. I just don't want "big brother" knowing what it is im researching or posting to news groups.
<ubuntu> when everything almost done, there is a fatal error appeared
<ubuntu> they say that the update grud is an erroe
<ubuntu> grub
<Psycoshot> jeffto: Here is a screen http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc18/psycoshot/screenbar1.png
<ubuntu> so
<jussi01> !enter | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubuntu> so
<fdoving> kye: you know, this channels is logged, and the logs are freely available online. privacy doesn't exist :)
<kye> Yea.. thats a sad thing.
<Psycoshot> jeffto: If I get rid of the shodow it'll look like the icons are floating :D
<fdoving> anyway, i'll need a break. bbl.
<kye> But like i said.. im doing nothing to break the law. Just don't want big brother in my bis
<jeffto> ok
<ubuntu> i restart my PC, and try to log into ubuntu, but i can't, they appears a console terminal "grub:\    " and i don't know how to do next, can anyone help me?
<jeffto> whe need to make the kicker menu transparent
<Psycoshot> jeffto: done
<jussi01> ubuntu: my first reaction is to try reinstalling grub.
<jeffto> again, open the properties of the menu
<Psycoshot> But the shadow is still there >.>
<sylvain_TPE> ubuntu: can't you use your ubuntu CD a select "rescue a broken system" ?
<jussi01> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Psycoshot> jeffto: properties of menu?
<kye> fdoving: A few people could be logged into the same wireless connection. Is it possible to find a specific connections latitude and longitude?
<ubuntu> sylvain_TPE: does it have?
<jeffto> Psycoshot: by shadow yo refeer to the gray mini bar over the menu?
<Psycoshot> Yes.
<thebox_> hello
<thebox_> good mourning everyone
<thebox_> heh
<Psycoshot> Oh wait.
<thebox_> can someone help me?
<jussi01> !ask | thebox_
<ubotu> thebox_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question -- All On One Line, so others can read it and follow it easily --. and if anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jeffto> hello thebox_
<thebox_> okay then
<Psycoshot> jeffto: What I mean by shadow is that black shadow above the menu, that grey bar about 60 pix high is part of the background.
<thebox_> i want to automount my digital camera and i cant seem to find help on the web so im here
<thebox_> any suggestions
<jussi01> thebox_: what kind of camera, and what have you done?
<sylvain_TPE> ubuntu: I don't remeber, if it doesn't, the alternate CD does
<jeffto> seems strange
<Psycoshot> jeffto: Do i make any sense?
<thebox_> casio exilim ex-s600
<jeffto> Psycoshot: this mini bar for one moment seems like part of the wallpaper
<ubuntu> sylvain_TPE: thanks
<jeffto> Psycoshot: I get your idea
<ubuntu> sylvain_TPE: let me check it
<sylvain_TPE> ubuntu: OK
<thebox_> installed gnome volume manager and gthumbs and autostarted gvm
<Psycoshot> Yeah that is. I mean the small black line right above the menu.
<sylvain_TPE> ubuntu: I ever did it, with the alternate Cd of xubuntu
<ubuntu> sylvain_TPE, jussi01, tekteen: thanks all guys
<jussi01> ubuntu: :)
<sylvain_TPE> ubuntu: you can re-install grub
<sylvain_TPE> ubuntu: Bye !
<jeffto> If you change the wall it continues there?
<ubuntu> how can i re install it?
<Psycoshot> The shadow yes.
<sylvain_TPE> with the alternate cd
<sylvain_TPE> choose fisrt "rescue a borken system", and then try some tools (I don't remember
<kye> fdoving: This just doest seem right to me. If anyone could use a random wireless connection then there is not limit to the amount of people who steal CC numbers to easily place their orders or do something illegal like that. What's stopping someone from doing that.
<jussi01> !ot | kye
<ubotu> kye: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<kye> heh alright jess..
<kye> this is just the only place people really reply
<jussi01> !tab > kye
<kye> sorry jussi01
<jeffto> Psycoshot: since when you get this minibar? have you install some theme or something like that?
<thebox_> am i the only one with digital camera automount issues?
<Psycoshot> jeffto: wait I'll sed a picture just to make it clear
<downix> digital camera mounting is an issue regardless of the OS.  Windows doesn't like mine half of the time either
<thebox_> is their any webpage that can offer some type of remedy?
<jussi01> !portables
<ubotu> Guides for smartphones and portable devices can be found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/
<jussi01> that might have something thebox_
<thebox_> heh
<thebox_> thank you
<Psycoshot> jeffto : Here! ^^ http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc18/psycoshot/screenbar1-1.png
<Psycoshot> Does noone else have that?
<thebox_> no helpful at all
<thebox_> ;(
<thebox_> *not
<jeffto> clic
<jussi01> thebox_: sorry, was the only thing I could think of.
<thebox_> doesnt anyone else have a digital camera
<jussi01> !patience | thebox_
<ubotu> thebox_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jeffto> Psycoshot: yep I get it since last snapshot
<Psycoshot> XD Ok.
<thebox_> i completely understand that
<Psycoshot> So to get rid of it...
<jeffto> and I trying to reproduce this minibar in my machine
<Psycoshot> heh Ok.
<thebox_> pardon my apparent rudeness, i'm only asked questions
<jeffto> but Psycoshot, please tell me after what you get this minibar
<Psycoshot> jeffto: please rephrase, not sure what you ment.
<jeffto> I mean, you have create these kde theme or get it for internet, or better, since when you have realized of that minibar
<Psycoshot> Oh.
<Psycoshot> I think you're right.
<jussi01> thebox_: Im sorry, I cant find anything to help. its not that no one has a digital camera, just that no one has a casio exilim like yours.
<Psycoshot> Thank you so much jeffto!
<jeffto> ok Psycoshot :P
<eml> Hey, I recently installed Kubuntu 7.10 through vmware because the CD wouldn't boot on my PC. KDE won't start and I suppose the vmware installation is the cause of that, can I somehow reconfigure?
<eml> Am running a dist-upgrade right now which I think might help, but if someone recognizes the error that'd be cool.
<Dr_willis_> Hmm... I do belive there are premade 'vmware appliances' (pre made images) for Kubuntu at the vmware appliance page.
<Dr_willis_> Kubuntu should work find under vmware. You will want to install the vmware tools however.
<eml> Dr_willis_, I wanted to install it through vmware so I could use it normally
<eml> The installation CD wouldn't boot on my PC
<jussi01> !install | eml:
<ubotu> eml:: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<eml> I'll just reboot into windows and have a lookie
<jussi01> :)
<Dr_willis_> eml,  use it normally?
<eml> ie without vmware
<Dr_willis_> will other bootable cd's work?
<eml> Other bootable CDs work, seems to be something in 7.10, because my debian CDs boot fine
<Dr_willis_> im not sure how you instrall with vmware, and get it to 'actually' install to a bootable hd. :)
<Dr_willis_> eml,  this is the alternative cd? or desktop cd?
<Dr_willis_> Ive had some ubuntu cd's not work. then kubuntu did. and visa versa.. oddly.
<eml> Well I can 'boot', but it hangs
<eml> It's the normal desktop version
<jussi01> eml: I would suggest you try the alternate cd
<eml> What's different? I've burned 5 CDs already : p
<Dr_willis_> I agree with jussi01
<Dr_willis_> ALt cd - no gui installer.
<eml> But it installs KDE4 right?
<jussi01> no
<jussi01> kde3.5
<Dr_willis_> KDE4 is NOT included in kubuntu by default under any of the cd's
<jussi01> !kde4
<ubotu> kde4 is KDE 4 is the next major release of the K Desktop Environment. For more information, please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KDE_4 - The Release Schedule is available at http://tinyurl.com/2gqwmr - RC 2 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-rc2.php
<Dr_willis_> unless you are refering to the beta testing of the next release..
<eml> Ah
<Dr_willis_> kde4 is installable.. but - given the # of people i se a day in here.. asking how to properly remove kde4... :)
<Dr_willis_> To test out KDE4 - i suggest a vmware appliance. or live cd
<eml> Well anyways, I got it installed through vmware. The only problem now is that KDE won't start, I don't get a login screen or anything, just a terminal prompt. I suppose it's the xorg-config which was made for VMWare's fake-monitors
 * jussi01 agrees qith Dr_willis_ on the kde4 issue
<eml> fake hardware rather
<eml> Rebooted and checked out the xorg-logs, the xorg.conf is the error
<Dr_willis_> install the vmware tools, and rerun the xorg config tool i guess.
<eml> Or rather is what causes the error
<eml> What xorg config tool?
<jussi01> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis_> i forget the command.. dpkg-reconfigure xSOMTHING.. :)
<Dr_willis_> there ya go. ;)
<nuxil> If anyone has gotten TVout to work on a gforce 8800 card.. please tell me how you did it,
<neville> don't you have to modify the xorg.conf file?
<nuxil> been there done that
<eml> Aye well that fixed it up real nice ;)
<nuxil> neville, do you got it working?
<neville> i only have a geforce 2 with vga out =]
<eml> Any suggestions on a terminal emulator except for Konsole to use fo irssi?
<nuxil> hmmm
<neville> have you had a look in nvidia-settings?
<nuxil> yes 1000 times
<neville> -_-v
<neville> ask google then
<neville> he generally knows everything
<nuxil> hehe.. been asking google for 2 days now.
<neville> yeah, i did the same when i tried to get 3d acceleration from my card
<nuxil> he dosent know this.. he only know that other people has same issue
<neville> but perseverance payed out in the end
<neville> (ie i have no idea :])
<BluesKaj> Howdy Folks :-)
<expo> #kubuntu-it
<expo> join #kubuntu-it
<Dr_willis_>  eml  xterm, rxvt,  i alwo have used 'twin' with irssi and it worked very well.
<oreoandnapoleon> hello kubuntu users
<oreoandnapoleon> I'm having some snags with a widescreen monitor (laptop display actually) - I've looked through all forum topics, and tried editing the xorg.conf file, but to no avail. anyone have any ideas?
<oreoandnapoleon> or willingness to assist?
<BluesKaj> oreoandnapoleon, describe your snags with some detail pls
<oreoandnapoleon> I've tried to change the available res in the xorg.conf file, and now they show up, logged out, restarted x server and still the monitor remains at 1024x768 spread across a 1280x768 screen
<oreoandnapoleon> but through the GUI (system settings) dialogue, it still only shows up as having 4:3 resolutions available
<BluesKaj> oreoandnapoleon, have you tried resetting the res in system settings/monitor&display/hardware...configure the graphics card driver in admin mode
<oreoandnapoleon> the graphics card is showing correct in system settings/monitor and display/hardware, if that is the case would the driver be correct too?
<oreoandnapoleon> If I leave the display type as generic (widescreen) should that be good enough for a laptop screen?
<BluesKaj> the restricted default driver or one you chose in the configure list ?
<oreoandnapoleon> it's the default driver (rest) for an intel 945 graphics chipset and using the i810 driver
<BluesKaj> leaving the generic setting on might be ok for some laprops , but perhaps intel has driver settings on a seperate gui like ati does for some of it's drivers
<oreoandnapoleon> I seem to have a lot of available modes in the xorg.conf file, could that be causing a problem?
<BluesKaj> I wouldn't fool with modes in the xorgfile til i new which workable res' were available for that particular setup
<llutz> oreoandnapoleon: have you tried the xorg-intel? maybe you need to use 915resolution to fix your resolutions with i810, not needed with intel.
<oreoandnapoleon> thx llutz I seem to remember a lot of discussion about 915resolution once before (i have an install of gutsy on another laptop) (4:3 res fortunately!)
<llutz> oreoandnapoleon: i have a 4:3 laptop too (1400x1050), it always needed 915resolution with the i810. No such trouble with intel :)
<oreoandnapoleon> thanks, I'll install 915reso and see how I get on
<llutz> oreoandnapoleon: so try to set your desired resolution with it
<oreoandnapoleon> I assume this needs an X server restart following a run of 915 res, or does it need to run from the terminal first?
<eml> Anyone played around with PulseAudio here?
<jussi01> eml: nope, but it will be here with hardy, you may want to ask in #ubuntu+1
<eml> I see
<eml> Well it was available in adept so I figured I'd try it out
<eml> So far no luck ;)
<eml> Can't seem to get a server up and running
<eml> Or daemon rather
<jussi01> eml: IIRC, it will be default in hardy, but I may be wrong
<eml> Ooh, that's cool
<oreoandnapoleon> back in now, widescreen working, many thanks to all who helped!
<sigma_123> how do i modify the shutdown dialog? i want to get rid of the standby and hibernate buttons
<llutz> sigma_123: if you find a solution, plz tell me :) it's a hal-related thingy i was told, not easily to remove
<platoon23> moin
<platoon23> wie mach ich firefox zu meinem standardbrowser?
<jpatrick> !de | platoon23
<ubotu> platoon23: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<platoon23> wrong channel sry
<sigma_123> yeah they dnt appear when u run kubuntu in safe mode but i dont know whats controlling it appearing or not. gues its some rather simple swich
<nuxil> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<nuxil> nothing new ;(
<lokpest> is it possible to bind "show desktop" to a single key?
<mrmr> How can I reinstall my GRUB ?
<NickPresta> !grub | mrmr
<ubotu> mrmr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mrmr> thanks NickPresta :)
<|Dreams|> can some one help me please videos wont play
<|Dreams|> and i have the codecs installed
<|Dreams|> it happens all the time and i have to reboot the pc then videos work but i have to do this all the timne
<toshinobu> hello
<wathek> hello all
<wathek> what's the default fonts used for Arabic in Kubuntu ?
<toshinobu> i'm trying to find out how to install Beryl on my kubuntu 7.10 - all google searches say different things so I thought i'd just come here
<wayneward__> dreams try changing the player the program is using
<wayneward__> either xine or mplayer
<toshinobu> can i do it through apt-get?
<yuriy> toshinobu: beryl? not compiz-fusion?
<toshinobu> idk which one is better
<|Dreams|> i have tried vlc, kaffeine and mplayer?
<yuriy> toshinobu: you probably want compiz-fusion
<yuriy> !compiz
<ubotu> Kubuntu is not shipping with compiz installed or enabled by default. You can still install it and have your eyecandy goodness. The instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion - further help in #compiz-fusion
 * toshinobu is a linux noobers :)
<ubuntu> i re-installed my GRUB and i can see my kernels correctly. But when i select a kernel, it giving error like "Error 15: File not found"
<toshinobu> yuriy: ok, is it better?
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yuriy> toshinobu: yeah, and more up to date
<toshinobu> oo ok thx!!
<ubuntu> i re-installed my GRUB and i can see my kernels correctly. But when i select a kernel, it giving error like "Error 15: File not found"
<ubuntu> i re-installed my GRUB and i can see my kernels correctly. But when i select a kernel, it giving error like "Error 15: File not found"
<ubuntu> someone help me pls :)
<ubuntu> NickPresta: can you help me [i am mrmr ] :)
<The_Mole> Hola espero q esten bien podrian por favor ayudarme en una duda?
<Tm_T> !es | The_Mole
<ubotu> The_Mole: Si busca ayuda en español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<hola> The_Mole: of course if you speak englhish or italina
<The_Mole> ok thx .. lo haré de cualquier forma no era muy grave para montarla en el foro igual grax
<jussi01> !en | The_Mole
<ubotu> The_Mole: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hola> jussi01: hi
<The_Mole> ok, no problem :P hahaha sorry i was lose in other world, my problem is someones videos are very slow and i think is a problem about my video controler but i cant find any information for unichrome via chipset drivers for linux
<jimmy51> <- -has given up on using 3d drivers for his radeon 9800
<jimmy51> :)
<grul_> i gave up on that too :(
 * Tm_T is happy user
<jimmy51> grul:  i went through every suggestion i found online and here, and the best i got was a very very choppy KDE and still no 3d support
<jimmy51> grul:  so, i'll just use my xp partition for 3d wowness
<toshinobu> yuriy: i installed compiz fusion, but how do u know what the hotkeys are for each effect (such as the cube)
<yuriy> toshinobu: i think you have to look in the settings. it's quite annoying.
<toshinobu> yea =/
<toshinobu> damn
<yuriy> maybe there's a reference of the default settings up somewhere but i don't know of one
<grul> Tm_T, a happy radeon 9800 user?
<Tm_T> grul: nnnnope
<grul> :(
<hola> I added a new repository in synaptic but it is not in the file /etc/apt/source.list..................why?
<jimmy51> what's a good ~$100USD 3D capable, kubuntu friendly, AGP card?
<grul> any nvidia card i guess :p
<grul> isn't there a list of supported hardware somewhere?
<mixed> how do you find out which graphics card you have?
<hola> I added a new repository in synaptic but it is not in the file /etc/apt/source.list..................why?
<mixed> how do you load the 3d graphics for nvidia?
<mixed> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sMonk> Hello
<ubuntu> can someone help me with my GRUB problem ?
<ubuntu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nuxil> --> #grup
<nuxil> * --> #grub
<_gtt_> i
<BluesKaj> !grub | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sMonk> I've been searching for some help on a topic, and can't seem to find it. It's a problem with sound. I listen to live365.com radio, and it was working fine, till yesterday when a friend "nudged" me on Kepote, all my system sounds etc stopped, even Amarok comes up with the "xine cannot find audio drivers" or something similar. I have to reboot to get my sound back, but i still can't log onto live365 and get sound. Any ideas?
<_gtt_> d like to get my cingular 3125 working with kpp
<_gtt_> kppp
<jpatrick> BluesKaj: erm, he's already done that..
<_gtt_> !kppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kppp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<_gtt_> !3125
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3125 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<BluesKaj> ok, just got here ...shoulda scrolled up
<BluesKaj> sMonk, are you referring to live365 on amarok or streamtuner ?
<hola> I added a new repository in synaptic but it is not in the file /etc/apt/source.list..................why?
<BluesKaj> hola , did you save the file after the changes and do a sudo apt-get update ?
<sMonk> just on Firefox
<hola> BluesKaj: if i open adept or synaptic they are existing. Only in source.list are not present
<sMonk> I goto the site and click the music station I want to listen to
<BluesKaj> hola do , sudo apt-get update in the konsole
<hola> BluesKaj: I already did it
<hola> BluesKaj: but source.list do not change
<hola> BluesKaj: but in the meantime they are prenset in adpt e synaotic
<BluesKaj> hola mkae sure you don't have the source.list open while doing the updates
<toshinobu> what's the "Super" key in linux?
<hola> BluesKaj: just a question....Do you confirm that exist only one file for source list and that it is source.list?
<unix_infidel> toshinobu: it's just a modifier, you can make it anything.
<unix_infidel> but by default it's likely the Windows key
<sMonk> BluesKaj: I just have been using live365 on Firefox, I just goto the site and click the link I want. Should I be using Amarok to do this? and if so, how to?
<toshinobu> oh ok ty
<hola> BluesKaj: please answer if you can. I have to go...
<BluesKaj> no hola, I have VLC set to play the live365 , since I dropped mplayer
<hola> BluesKaj: ? ... i think that you are worng nick
<hola> BluesKaj: i'm asked you about source.list
<BluesKaj> ok sorry , bit distracted here ...phone calls etc
<habdel> hi there, did anybody succeed in resizing the plasma panel ?!! it 's HUGE
 * chalcedony smiles
<BluesKaj> hola , try source-o-matic
<chalcedony> my husband was using the calendar and now he can't access it
<BluesKaj> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<hola> BluesKaj: what is
<hola> BluesKaj: ok i will looking it
<hola> BluesKaj: thanks agian
<hola> BluesKaj: byer
<khelll> how to edit the PATH variable ?
<tekteen> khelll: VARIABLE=whatever
<khelll> tekteen when i close the terminal am losing the modifcation
<marius_> hi ahain to all
<tekteen> khelll: export $VARIABLE
<marius_> what is jasper image convert
<marius_> ?
<tekteen> khelll: you need to add it to .profile or .bash_profile
<marius_> i'm mean i can't view my camera
<marius_> or anyoane's camera
<marius_> or anyone's camera
<khelll> export PATH=$PATH:/var/lib/gems/1.8/bin/ , should that work?
<tekteen> yes
<tekteen> put in .bash_profile
<tekteen> khelll: I mean .bashrc
<khelll> where is that tekteen ?
<tekteen> khelll: ~/.bashrc
<tekteen> khelll: then open a new konsole and it should work
<khelll> tekteen , sorry i didnt get where is that file
<tekteen> khelll: ~ is the home directory. if you run "kate ~/.bashrc" it will work
<toshinobu> i don't think my super key is working - i press it and try keyboard shortcuts and they dont work - any help?
<tekteen> khelll: did it work?
<khelll> i added it at the bottom of the file
<khelll> let me open the console
<khelll> yes it did
<khelll> thanks tekteen
<tekteen> kool
<tekteen> np
<chalcedony> My husband has been using KOrganizer Calendar to keep records
<chalcedony> in Feisty. He recently upgraded to Gutsy 7.0 .. and now
<chalcedony> he can't access the calendar at all. How can he fix this?
<chalcedony> Or what to do?
<nuxil> didnt he take bakup?
<BluesKaj> chalcedony, can he open Kontact at all, even for email ?
<chalcedony> nuxil: i don't know
<chalcedony> BluesKaj: i'm not sure, he uses Thunderbird for email
<chalcedony> BluesKaj: nuxil NOTHING opens
<W6BI> Where can I find the network boot.iso for Kubuntu 7.10?   Thanks.
<BluesKaj> chalcedony, try ' korganizer ' in the konsole
<chull> BluesKaj: he did.. that's what isn't working at all
<BluesKaj> chalcedony, so kontact won't open at all ?
<chalcedony> BluesKaj: no it doesn't
<chalcedony> i don't know if he knew HOW to backup calendar pages
<BluesKaj> what about other kde apps like karm personal time tracker ?
<Tallen> any suggestions to getting the 'arial' font installed in Kubuntu? without using 'apt-get install msttcorefonts' ?
<Aranel> where is the "fstab" ?
<pm2> Hi - I'm using Fiesty, trying to get a bluetooth adapter working.  When I plug it in, a message pops up from the "KDE Bluetooth Framework" saying, "Failed to connect to the SDP server.  Please make sure that sdpd is running; without it, other devices will not be able to find out which services your computer offers."  Any ideas on how to fix?
<BluesKaj> !bluetooth | pm2
<ubotu> pm2: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Aranel> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sean_> cunt
<Tallen> odd
<BluesKaj> sean , do want to be banned ...if not watch your language
<BluesKaj> Aranel, you can also check fstab : alt+F2 , kdesu kate /etc/fstab
<Aranel> BluesKaj: oh thanks :)
<crackhead_25> anyone know why, when i restart my x engine, i always lose the mouse cursor (it becomes invisible, although you can still move it around, as if it's there but you can't see it).. and how to fix it?????
<noaXess> have to harddisk from another old linux installtion (fc4) now in my new 7.10 server..
<noaXess> the disks are two LVM disks.. and if i want mount one of them, then: mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<noaXess> i need the data on this disks.. the problem is, that the old server is badly down..
<tuxick> sounds like bad trouble
<noaXess> have installed the lvm tools.. and can see this lvm devices.. how can i change this lvm to normal ext fs.. or how can i access my data on this device, so i can backup them
<tuxick> can't you boot some fc4 rescue disk?
<noaXess> tuxick: hm...
<tuxick> or 'just' reassemble them
<tuxick> never used lvm myself
<noaXess> hm.....
<_Angelus_> wow... what a nice crystal theme for kubuntu!
<noaXess> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<inaety> Hello. has anyone successfully streamed their media to an xbox 360 from ubuntu?
<crackhead_25> !anybody
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crackhead_25> i did!
<inaety> did you use twonky?
<crackhead_25> no
<_Angelus_> guys is there a way to use LVM with the live cd ?
<_Angelus_> :/
<inaety> what did you use, crackhead_25
<crackhead_25> i'm using x engine.. and whenever it restarts, the mouse cursor becomes invisible..
<CygnusX1> giggity giggity compiz is nice.  Now, if only sleep and hibernate worked.
<crackhead_25> inaety: thoughts??
<BluesKaj> inaety, I haven't done it but VLC has "streaming to" capabilities, you may want to check it out
<inaety> crackhead_25: no?
<inaety> BluesKaj: really? thanks
<MGrunde> inaety: I think I used MediaTomb to stream to my PS3, seemed to work fine for me.
<crackhead_25> stdin: any thoughts on this problem?
<crackhead_25> (x engine, whenever restarts, mouse cursor becomes invisible..)
<inaety> MGrunde: if it's UPNP it should work
<MGrunde> If I remember correctly, it was fairly easy to set up.
<Alonea> ok, trying to double check this is a hardware issue. When I put a dvd in my dvd drive, kubuntu says "Could not start process Unable to create io-slave. klauncher said: Unknown protocol
<MGrunde> Alonea: I don't think that's a hardware issue.  Try booting to a LiveCD and see if the problem persists.
<MGrunde> Are you using Hardy?
<Alonea> MGrunde: I can load cds just fine. its dvds I am having trouble with. the dvd is a boot disk for slack, which it isn't quite booting. There is a blinking cursor, and my drive seems to be trying to read the dvd, and after a while it just goes to grub and boots into here.
<Alonea> MGrunde: I am using gusty, which i am very displeased with.
<MGrunde> Alonea: Hmm, well if you can't boot to the Slack DVD, and CDs work fine, then I would say it's a hardware issue.
<MGrunde> Alonea: And what problems are you having with Gutsy?  It seemed to work very well for me.
<Alonea> MGrunde: thats what I thought. I just wanted to know really what io-slave means.
<BluesKaj> Alonea, is the slack dvd the only one acting up ?
<Alonea> MGrunde: major unstability. have to reboot all the time. loosing the bar at the top with the minimize, etc. a lot. mouse goes crazy.
<Alonea> BluesKaj: lemme find a dvd movie. I tested this dvd in another computer and it reads it fine. burned it last night.
<maxym> salut
<Alonea> BluesKaj: this thing has been acting odd for a while. It stopped burning dvds a few months ago.
<maxym> ya du monde qui parle francais
<MGrunde> !fr
<maxym> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Alonea> BluesKaj: ok, tried another disk. same error. lemme try a dvd that isn't burned.
<MGrunde> Alonea: That sure is odd.  I remember Gutsy being extremely stable.
<Alonea> BluesKaj: maybe my drive no longer likes DVD plus R or something.
<BluesKaj> MGrunde, I'm getting a few kde app crashes
<BluesKaj> Alonea, dualboot or ?
<Alonea> MGrunde: fresh install even. its been a nightmare to do anything. everything seems to crash. especially firefox. had to do the magic sysrq a couple times too
<MGrunde> Alonea:  Odd.  Have you tried burning a new CD, checking it, then reinstalling?  Your first install could have been a bad burn.
<Alonea> BluesKaj: nope. I had dualboot, but no longer. windows fried the other hdd. waiting for replacement to come in. ok, no dvds seem to work.
<MGrunde> BluesKaj: What apps?
<BluesKaj> well, Alonea , I think you definitely have a dvdrive prob
<Alonea> MGrunde: maybe. I tried doing the upgrade thing first with adept, but that was a no go, then I burned one disk and installed it, things were ok, then went bad later, reinstalled it again with a new burned disk since I could not find the other and have more problems
<MGrunde> Alonea: Do you know the Slack DVD is a good burn?  Have you tried it on another computer?
<Alonea> BluesKaj: yeah, I thought so...and there is no way I can afford a new drive. replacement one is 200 dollars.
<BluesKaj> ktorrent,konq browser sometimes
<Alonea> MGrunde: yes. the slack dvd is a good burn. and I just tried 3 more dvds of random stuff and none will read.
<MGrunde> A replacement DVD drive?  They definitely should not cost that much.
<Alonea> MGrunde: its a laptop.
<MGrunde> Make and model?
<BluesKaj> Alonea, 200bucks for a dvddrive ??
<BluesKaj> oh crap
<Alonea> BluesKaj: yeah..its nuts. and I don't know if there are any alternatives?
<Alonea> MGrunde: of the dvd drive or laptop? laptop is hp pav. dv8113cl
<Alonea> BluesKaj: I thought they made this stuff proprietary to the company.
<BluesKaj> Alonea, dunno much about laptops
<Alonea> MGrunde: ok, the model number is GWA-4082N for the dvd drive. drive is made by hp of course. can I even get a different companies dvd drive?
<MGrunde> Alonea: Definitely, I'm searching ebay now.
<Alonea> BluesKaj: its alright. I just find it bs its so much money for parts. they wanted me to spend 400 bucks to send it in to fix heat problems, which I fixed by paying 10 bucks for good thermal paste.
<Alonea> MGrunde: thanks! are laptop drives standard? maybe newegg?
<MGrunde> Alonea: Unfortunately, they're usually not, I tried Newegg first, there was only a really expensive panasonic drive.
<Alonea> MGrunde: figures. they only seem to make ram and hdds standard.
<MGrunde> http://tinyurl.com/2drt8k
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. if i need to add a user to the fuse group - whats the proper command line command to do that? I forget. :(
<Alonea> MGrunde:  *smooch*
<Dr_willis> i always cheat and edit the   group file - which i know is a bad idea
<jalbert> hey Dr_Willis
<sean__> KUNT?
<Dr_willis> Howdies
<jalbert> having a little problem here
<sean__> cunt?
<sean__> cunt?
<MGrunde> Alonea: I know it's still a bit expensive, but definitely better than $200
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<jalbert> remember that issue I was haivng last night, about the KDE being uninstalled?
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunty?
<sean__> cunt
<jalbert> will somebody plz kickban that dipshit?
<sean__> cunt
<BluesKaj> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, Jucato,  haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, jussi01 or ardchoille!
<sean__> cunt
<sean__> cunt
<jpatrick> damn
<BluesKaj> idiots
<Alonea> MGrunde: at least thats reasonable.
<lovre> hi all
<lovre> my ALT+F4 doesnt close the window :ssss any ideas?
<lovre> i checked in compiz settings, its set to alt+f4 but it doesnt work
<jalbert> well my xwindows won't start at all
<terran4000> Mornin' all.
<MGrunde> Morning terran
<Alonea> MGrunde: well, that you again. I have never used ebay before. it baffles me. ^^
<Alonea> *thank
<jalbert> I'm guessing it's the xorg.conf file
<MGrunde> Alonea: Haha.  After the first time it's easy.  The first time can be a bit confusing, but I'm sure you can figure it out.  If you need help, just ask.
<NightBird> jalbert: what error is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<jalbert> dunno
<MGrunde> jalbert: Can you pastbin your xorg.conf
<NightBird> jalbert: well.... check for something starting with EE in the log
<jalbert> well... I'll have to reboot to do that
<jalbert> oh wait.. no I can't pastebin anything
<NightBird> wait, why do you have to reboot?
<Alonea> MGrunde: well, apparently I successfully bout it. ^_^. well, I gotta jet. bye everyone!
<jalbert> I'm in Windows now so I can IRC
<MGrunde> Alonea: Bye!
<terran4000> Alonea: cheers.
<NightBird> oh
<jalbert> later Alonea
<jalbert> yeah
<NightBird> jalbert: do you have something to let you read the linux file system in windows?
<jalbert> last night I tried installing openmovieeditor from source
<jalbert> what can I use to do that>
<jalbert> ?
<jalbert> I have cygwin on this machine
<jalbert> anyway, like I was saying, last night I tried installing openmovieeditor from source
<jalbert> there were a lot of unmet dependencies
<jalbert> so I used adept package manager to find & install those
<NightBird> http://www.fs-driver.org/ << this is a file system driver for windows to add support for reading and writing to ext2 and ext3 partitions
<jalbert> at one point I was installing MESA
<jalbert> the open-gl clone
<jalbert> and when I started updating, adept began removing all files associated with kde
<jalbert> so I quite adept and reinstalled the kde desktop
<jalbert> later that night I had to reboot, and when I did, xwindows would not come up at all
<jalbert> ok so let me download this fs-driver thingy
<NightBird> jalbert: I have no idea how good it is....
<NightBird> >_>
<Dr_willis> I use that tool under windows allthe time.
<Dr_willis> if windows crashes.. however.. it can leve the ext2 fs marked as mounted uncleanly. and linux will want to fsck it.
<jalbert> ok here goes
<jalbert> ok I can see my / directory
 * Dr_willis is not sure what jalbert  is doing this time.. :)
<jalbert> I just explained it
<NightBird> jalbert: check the x log then for any (EE)
<NightBird> also, pastebin your xorg.conf file :P
<jalbert> remember last night, when I was trying to install tht video editing software?
<jalbert> x log?
<Dr_willis> You can chexk the X logs and so forth - from the recovery mode.
<NightBird> /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dr_willis> given all the hassles youve had with that one program. :) you could of upgraded to gutsy and installed it from the repos by now.
<jalbert> no I couldn't
<jalbert> for some reason I can't upgrade
<jalbert> I keep getting some error
<jalbert> anyways
<NightBird> Dr_willis: he's running windows on the same computer so he can talk to us on IRC about the problem
<jalbert> ok, what's the url for pastebin again?
<Dr_willis> pastebin.ca i think is the one always use
<jalbert> etc/x11/xorg.conf: http://www.pastebin.ca/844256
<jalbert> hello?
<NightBird> jalbert: what about the log?
<jalbert> here's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://www.pastebin.ca/844261
<tekstacy> How do I find out what linux calls a usb-serial converter I just plugged in? What do I make a link to in /dev?
<jalbert> ok brb getting coffee
<NightBird> jalbert: looks like your nvidia driver got uninstalled
<jalbert> no way
<NightBird> line 273: #
<NightBird> (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)
<jalbert> aaah
<Dr_willis> tekstacy,  check dmesg after you plug it in
<Dr_willis> tekstacy,  it might tell you
<jalbert> you know, that driver sucks anyway
<enry> hello
<jalbert> my laptop screen is 900 x 1400
<jalbert> and it can only do like 1024-768
<jalbert> is there any way to get the proper desktop resolution?
<tekstacy> Dr_willis, thanks!
<jalbert> I guess I have to reinstall my graphics driver from the shell
<NightBird> jalbert: you should add "1400x900" to line 147 infront of "1024x768"
<jalbert> that will do it?
<NightBird> I think so
<jalbert> seeems to me I tried that once, but I'll give it a shot
<NightBird> you can change the driver to vesa if you want some graphics
<x_zeuss> does thunar work as file manager for kubuntu?
<jalbert> I wonder if I can get a shell from within Windows that will allow me to install the driver without rebooting
<jalbert> that way I could stay in contact with you guys while I do it
<NightBird> you won't have any 3d acceleration, but it will get you some simple 2d
<jalbert> with the vesa driver?
<NightBird> yeah
<jalbert> wit the nvidia driver I do get 3d acceleration
<NightBird> yeah...
<NightBird> but your nvidia driver doesn't work right now
<jalbert> right
<x_zeuss> does thunar work as file manager for kubuntu in konqueror's place?
<jalbert> is there a way to install the driver from within Windows?
<jalbert> you can use Dolphin as a file manager too
<NightBird> jalbert: don't think so
<jalbert> so from the shell, I use apt?
<NightBird> jalbert: the vesa driver is already installed
<x_zeuss> anyone?
<jalbert> ok what do I have to change in the xorg.conf file?
<x_zeuss> c'mon, it's a simple question
<NightBird> just change line 115 to say vesa instead of nvidia, and you'll have basic 2d
<jalbert> x_zeuss: you can use dolphin
<Gargoyle76> I have a problem w/ adept manager
<Gargoyle76> i install a program and depmod runs then fails and the program install
<NightBird> Gargoyle76: and adept claims that someone else is using the database?
<x_zeuss> jalbert: i don't really like dolphin and either konqueror
<Gargoyle76> no
<jmichaelx> tonight i tried to play a few mp3's using amarok,  and amarok informed me that it could not play mp3's, and asked if i wanted to download mp3 support. i clicked 'yes' but nothing happened. i had been able to play mp3's with amarok in the past. any suggestions?
<Gargoyle76> I thought that i had left it open but no
<x_zeuss> jalbert: so do u know if thunar will work good or if i will have problems with it?
<Gargoyle76> it spits out an error about "linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic"
<jalbert> I have never used zunar
<jalbert> though I have used Dolphin
<NightBird> Gargoyle76: what's the error?
<Gargoyle76> it has 7 lines I might get booted
<Gargoyle76> Running depmod.
<NightBird> then put it to postbin
<Gargoyle76> Failed to run depmod
<Gargoyle76> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic (--configure):
<Gargoyle76>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Gargoyle76> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Gargoyle76>  linux-image-2.6.22-14-generic
<Gargoyle76> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gargoyle76> what's postbin?
<NightBird> er...pastebin
<jalbert> pastebin
<Gargoyle76> ah
<jalbert> www.pastebin.ca
<jalbert> you paste the text in there and it spits out a url
<jalbert> like tinyurl
<Gargoyle76> ah...cool
<jalbert> and anbody can click that url and read what you pasted in there
<jalbert> without flooding the channel
<jalbert> ok I'm'a reboot now
<jalbert> wish me luck
<Gargoyle76> ok...I posted above the error
 * NightBird wishes jalbert luck. se you on the flip side
<NightBird> Gargoyle76: then you would paste the link to in here
<NightBird> but we saw the issue anyways...
<jalbert> if I come back in here swearing and all pissed off, you'll know I fucked something up
<jalbert> brb...
<NightBird> jalbert: keep the swearing to a minimum please :P
<jalbert> oh sorry
<x_zeuss> where do i find the restricted device manager in kubuntu so that i can enable the graphics card?
<Gargoyle76> http://www.pastebin.ca/844288
<Gargoyle76> did it work?
<Gargoyle76> that's cool
<jmichaelx> tonight i tried to play a few mp3's using amarok,  and amarok informed me that it could not play mp3's, and asked if i wanted to download mp3 support. i clicked 'yes' but nothing happened. i had been able to play mp3's with amarok in the past. any suggestions?
<MGrunde> x_zeuss: restricted-manager
<Gargoyle76> any thoughts?
<MGrunde> x_zeuss: from a terminal
<NightBird> Gargoyle76: yeap... what happens if you run dpkg --configure -a from a terminal?
<Gargoyle76> that
<x_zeuss> MGrunde: and without the terminal? a menu entry?
<MGrunde> x_zeuss: I think there used to be one in System Settings, but I can't seem to find it now.
<NightBird> x_zeuss: the drivers can be found under the Add/Remove programs entry
<x_zeuss> 10x
<NightBird> if you hit the unsupported and proprietary software check boxes
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: sudo apt-get install libxine1-ffmpeg
<jpatrick> !mp3 | jmichaelx
<ubotu> jmichaelx: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gargoyle76> http://www.pastebin.ca/844292
<jalbert> OK I made it back OK
<jalbert> thanks everyone
<jalbert> only thing is, I am still stuck in the low-res desktop
<NightBird> jalbert: that and you're running the vesa driver I'm guessing?
<Gargoyle76> Nightbird> I updated this url what happens running what you suggested http://www.pastebin.ca/844292
<jalbert> I'm pretty sure I am, yes
<jmichaelx> ty MGrunde
<x_zeuss> where can i disable that bouncing cursor?
<jalbert> so I want to upgrade to the nvidia driver if possible
<jalbert> and get to a 1440x900 resolution
<NightBird> jalbert: yeah, install the nvidia driver...
<jalbert> sudo apt-get install nvidia?
<NightBird> jalbert: not sure
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: it is telling me that libxine1-ffmpeg is already the newest version
<MGrunde> jalbert: use the restricted manager
<Gargoyle76> did you see that post, NightBird?
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Can you check to make sure amarok is set to use xine?
<NightBird> Gargoyle76: I did, and I have no idea what's wrong with it, sorry :/
<Gargoyle76> thx
<Gargoyle76> anywho
<NightBird> maybe someone else in here can help you though
<Gargoyle76> i hope so
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Settings - configure - engine
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: xine is the only engine i have installed
<kyled185> I've got a silly question, how does one resize plasmoids?
<jalbert> the settings manager won't let me set the graphics display res higher than 1024x768
<Gargoyle76> Can anyone help with this error???  http://www.pastebin.ca/844292
<jalbert> maybe I have to edit those other lines in xorg.conf to reflect the 1440x900 resolution?
<Nyb> Hi
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Can you close Amarok, open it, then try to play an MP3 again?
<MGrunde> Ni Nyb
<Nyb> As deal beside you
<Nyb> &
<Nyb> ?
<jalbert> aw hell I lost compiz-fusion also
<NightBird> jalbert: you may be able to delete the lines saying what resolutions are available, and the X server will ask the video card what resolutions are available and pick the best one... at least, that's how it should work... you can also add the option you want to the list as well
<mrdigital> im nto getting any ouput from te other video card
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: i have tried that several time, and have even rebooted several times
<jalbert> there are several lines in xorg.conf that have lists of screen resolutions
<MGrunde> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jalbert> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<NightBird> jalbert: use the one where the depth is 24
<NightBird> jalbert: or add it to all of them, but the one with the depth of 24 should be the one you need to change
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: ty, although something has gone wrong here. mp3's used to play just fine. i don't think those docs are going to help much, but i'll take a look
<Gargoyle76> I have another issue
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: That was mainly for me, I wanted to see if I missed anything,
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Can you install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<mrdigital> i gogt it
<Gargoyle76> my wireless card no longer works...it seems the driver is gone
<MGrunde> Gargoyle76: What type of wireless card?
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: oh sorry... yes, i'll try that
<Gargoyle76> 02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<Gargoyle76> it used to work
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: kubuntu-restricted-extrsa is also already the newest version
<MGrunde> Gargoyle76: Does the device appear in ifconfig -a
<Gargoyle76> hold one
<Gargoyle76> no
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Can you play mp3s in totem?
<mrdigital> how do i add modes to xorg.conf for resolutions?
<Gargoyle76> just in lspci
<jalbert> hmmm I don't see a "Restricted Drivers" button in the System Settings dialog
<Artimus> I just moved my Kubuntu install from one box to another.  However, my old box's ethernet card was eth0.  In my new box, the internet connection is eth1.  I know it's a udev rule that does this, where does Ubuntu configure them?
<MGrunde> jalbert: Just run "resticted-manager" from a terminal
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: i don't have totem installed
<MGrunde> Gargoyle76: Can you check in restricted-manager if the drivers are installed?
<Gargoyle76> hold one
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Any other alternate media players?
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: yes, i just tried xmms, and it worked
<Gargoyle76> is it in sys settings?
<jalbert> once I've edited the xorg.conf file, how can I save it? I don't have root access
<MGrunde> Gargoyle76: It should be, if it's not run "restricted-manager" in a terminal
<jalbert> do I save it to the Desktop, then movie it via the shell?
<jalbert> *move* it
<MGrunde> jalbert: That would work, but it'd be easier to edit it under sudo.
<Gargoyle76> hold one...I think I found it and need to reboot..brb
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure amarok
<jalbert> so navigate to the /etc/x11/ dir, then sudo kate xorg.conf, then edit and save it?
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: ok, ty, i'll try it
<MGrunde> jalbert: If you want to use kate, use kdesu, so "kdesu /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Erm "kdesu kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<MGrunde> Always try to use kdesu if you're opening a GUI app.
<jalbert> kdesu is the proper command for running a kde app as root?
<jalbert> ok ok thx
<MGrunde> If it's a console app, just sudo is fine.
<jalbert> ok
<BluesKaj> in the run command box, yes jalbert
<BluesKaj> kdesu that is
<BluesKaj> actually there are those who are promoting the kdesudo command in both the konsole and the 'run command '
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: still no go, this is really weird
<jalbert> now I have to ctrl-alt-bksp to restart x, correct?
<neversfelde|mobi> hi. Do somebody know, if the ubuntu mobile and embedded version is still in development or already available?
<mrdigital> i changed the resolution in xorg.conf but the screen is still 640x480
<mrdigital> any idea?
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Erm, how about sudo apt-get remove amarok, then sudo apt-get install amarok
<MGrunde> jalbert: Yes
<MGrunde> mrdigital: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<mrdigital> yeah
<BluesKaj> MGrunde, I think that will remove kubuntu-desktop
<MGrunde> BluesKaj: Really?  Doesn't seem to for me.  I'm on Hardy though.
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: If it asks to remove anything more than amarok and amarok-xine, say no.
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: ok, i removed amarok and re-installed it, but it still will not play mp3's...
<BluesKaj> MGrunde, yeah , synaptic weill remove amarok-xine only ...that's good :)
<jmichaelx> i bet i wind up having to re-install
<tuxick> amarok needs xine, no?
<llutz_> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Okay wait, now sudo apt-get install amarok-xine libxine-ffmpeg1
<BluesKaj> MGrunde, how's hardy treating you so far ?
<MGrunde> BluesKaj: Well, there was a pretty bad bug with kdesudo in Alpha 1, but it seems to have been sorted out.  Now I feel like I'm running a stable version with lots of updates every day.
<mrdigital> idk i guess its working?
<BluesKaj> MGrunde, what kind of install did you do ?
<MGrunde> BluesKaj: Clean alternate x64
<MGrunde> mrdigital: It's working?
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: i tried that, but still not working
<ki4slw_> does any know of any video convirters for kde
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: i appreciate the help, but i am afraid i may wind up having to re-intall kubuntu, which sucks
<mrdigital> MGrunde: the xorg.conf says something different but itse in 1280x1025
<jmichaelx> MGrunde: i also need to get to bed.... thanks again for your help
<mrdigital> 1280x1024
<MGrunde> jmichaelx: Good luck, sorry it didn't work out.  I have no idea what's wrong now.
<MGrunde> mrdigital: Well, maybe that's all your monitor or video card supports?
<pacman> I put Windows 2000 on my old hard drive, and am trying to move some files from my Linux drive to my Windows drive
<pacman> anyone have any experience dealing with this
<BluesKaj> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<BluesKaj> !Hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: it looks like its coming along nicely.
<nosrednaekim> (tested alpha 2(
<harold> pacman: I used to use http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd for things like that.
<enry> goodnight
<BluesKaj> nosrednaekim, I understand that the flashplugin is still broken in hardy 64 bit
<nosrednaekim> BluesKaj: I can't use flash anyway... so I don't know.
<BluesKaj> altho there's a fix that can cause other probs with ia-32libs...that's the chatter in ubuntu+1
<nosrednaekim> 32 bit chroot?
<BluesKaj> dunno
<tekteen> nosrednaekim: I do not think you need 32bit chroot
<MGrunde> downgrading ia32-libs should do it, working on it now.
<crimsun> not really a solution for hardy, though.
<crimsun> If the source package weren't friggin 500 MB...
<MGrunde> Haha
<noaXess> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BluesKaj> was trying to DL hardy but the source must be quite busy , the speed is real slow
<BluesKaj> both torrent and http
<articpenguin3800> is qtparted safe at shrinking ext3 partitions
<alexbobp> The kubuntu startup has some parts where it actually tells me what it is doing, and a part where it's just a logo and a progress bar.  What actually takes place during that progress bar phase?
<alexbobp> articpenguin3800: yes
<jpatrick> alexbobp: booting up the kernel, mounting filesystems, networking, etc
<alexbobp> I prefer gparted since qtparted is ugly, but it works just as well.
<alexbobp> jpatrick: if it hangs at the progress bar, could it be a problem with the usb port my network card is connected to?
<jpatrick> alexbobp: could be
<alexbobp> it happened after changing video cards, but I also think I moved some usb devices, and some of the ports are down
<alexbobp> could it be from the video card?
<jpatrick> alexbobp: if you do not want the splash open /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the "splash" from the kernel line
<alexbobp> thanks, I'll do that.
<nosrednaekim> alexbobp: or you can just do "ctrl+alt+f1" to get rid of the splash
<alexbobp> I also saw "quiet" in there, what does that do?
<jpatrick> alexbobp: keeps out the debug
<articpenguin3800> could i break my gutsy install if i install kubuntu hardy into an empty partition
<alexbobp> I'll get rid of that too.
<alexbobp> articpenguin3800: no
<jpatrick> alexbobp: basically what you get with "dmesg"
<alexbobp> as long as you don't use an important in-use partition as / or /boot or something
<alexbobp> jpatrick: never mind, I don't think I want to take out quiet now.
<alexbobp> that's a lot.
<articpenguin3800> do i report kubuntu bugs to launchpad or kde
<jpatrick> articpenguin3800: launchpad - kubuntu specific, or kde bts
<sarah> Is there a way to change my resolution to 1920x1080 instantly? Having hard time editing xorg cause left side is cut off.
<sarah> Is there a way to change my resolution to 1920x1080 instantly? Having hard time editing xorg cause left side is cut off.
<sarah> sorry
<hola> sarah: restart X session
<annonymous1> hey can some one help me change my login screen im haing massive problems getting a theme to work
<sarah> hola: thanks
<annonymous1> how do i change the login screen
<BluesKaj> annonymous1, system settings/advanced/login manager/admin mode
<annonymous1> i dont have a login manager
<annonymous1> hang on i do
<annonymous1> sorry
<sourcemaker> does anybody knows the SAP Logon PAD?
<annonymous1> BluesKaj  im in that window but dont see where to change things
<Tm_T> annonymous1: you mean from KDM to GDM or so
<max_> ciao a tutti
<annonymous1> Tm_t:  i have downloaded  a theme   that has a file theme.rc   and a couple of png's  numbered 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 i think this is a loging screen
<annonymous1> but i dont know how to install it
<Tm_T> annonymous1: you use install thingy in there where BluesKaj said to install that package
<annonymous1> i dont see where it is
<Tm_T> mh
<Tm_T> annonymous1: resize window
<annonymous1> wheres that?
<sweettooth> hello everyone.
<annonymous1> i have tabs appearance  font background shutdown users  convenience
<BluesKaj> annonymous1, click on the K logo ,it should open other options
<annonymous1> no itdoesnt do anythin
<BluesKaj> in admin mode ?
<annonymous1> yes
<annonymous1> :(
<sweettooth> can someone please explain how i can map my Windows key in Gutsy?
<annonymous1> everything is  greyed out
<annonymous1> i click on administrator mode and nothing happens either
<annonymouse> hey sorry rebooted to see if made a different
<annonymouse> ce
<annonymouse> when i go into administrator mode    it doesnt  prompt for a password of anything
<annonymouse> can anyone help
<BluesKaj> does login require a password ?
<ardchoille> annonymouse: If you want to change the login screen, you'll have to install kdmtheme with "sudo apt-get install kdmtheme". once kdmtheme is installed, go to system settings > Appearance > KDM theme manager and click the "Administrator mode" button.
<annonymouse> this time around it asked for my password i put it in and nothings happened still all greyed out
<BluesKaj> <ardchoille> annonymouse: If you want to change the login screen, you'll have to install kdmtheme with "sudo apt-get install kdmtheme". once kdmtheme is installed, go to system settings > Appearance > KDM theme manager and click the "Administrator mode" button
<asoiwaejfa> does anybody have experience with building nvclock from cvs with gutsy for the 8800gt 169.07 gpu fan?
<annonymouse> thanks trying it now
<jckffyi> I just re-installed kubuntu 7.10, after installing firefox i downloaded and installed flash from the adobe website. IT works in firefox, konquero seems to recognise that the plugin is installed however when ever i try to watch anything flash based all is see is a grey patch on the screen wnd if i re-load the page kde crash handler comes up and says that nspluginviewer has crashed signal 11 (SIGSEGV) i used the .tar.gz form adobe
<jckffyi> and ran the installer script. The ubuntu forms seem to be full of posts by people saying the have the same problem but i havn't found any real solution.
<annonymouse> BluesKaj still all greyed out
<jckffyi> does any one know of a solution?
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ubotu> The Flash plugin installation is currently broken. This is due to Adobe changing the tar file that the package downloads. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=636397 if you need to fix this immediately, but it's recommended to wait for an official fix.
<jckffyi> ok, thanks!
<BluesKaj> !kdmtheme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdmtheme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ardchoille> !info kdmtheme
<ubotu> kdmtheme: theme manager for KDM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-0ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 47 kB, installed size 200 kB
<BluesKaj> ardchoille, it's not allowing me to open the kdmtheme manager in admin mode either :(
<annonymouse> me either BluesKaj
<annonymouse> i enter my password and it makes no difference
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Hmm.. I;ve never seen that problem. Not sure what to recommend :(
<BluesKaj> it doesn't give me the pw option
<ardchoille> BluesKaj: Restarting kdm wouldn't happen to be a requirement in order to use kdmtheme would it?
<BluesKaj> I'm not worried, not trying to change it anyway
<annonymouse> i am lol
<BluesKaj> dunno annonymouse , try it
<annonymouse> BluesKaj how
<annonymouse> ive rebooted 3 times
<ardchoille> annonymouse: Since installing kdmtheme?
<annonymouse> yes
<ardchoille> Ok, then it isn't a requirement. Weird.
<annonymouse> it asks for my password   then doesnt make a difference so i reboot  then it will ask for my password the first time around  again but its like it doesnt like my password but im sure 100% its the right one as its the one i login as
<ardchoille> annonymouse: You can always launch system settings as admin but be careful with it:  kdesu systemsettings
<annonymouse> whats kdesu ?
<ardchoille> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use « kdesudo <program> » (Gutsy) or « kdesu <program> » (Feisty and earlier) to run graphical applications with root privileges when you have to. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gladier> hey guys - has annyone had trouble with hamachi? i type hamachi into a terminal and it just displays a new line and thats it
<annonymouse> running that commend gives me a  dcop communications error "there was an error setting up inter process communications for kde the message returned by system was:
<annonymouse> authentication rejected reason none of the authentications protocols specified are supported and host based authentication failed
<dustin> join #china
<annonymouse> nd now when i add it in says its not valid ahhh
<BluesKaj> dustin,   /join #china
 * annonymouse bangs head against a wall
<annonymouse> pls some one tell me what im doing wrong this is so frustrating
<luisdaniel> hi
<annonymouse> can some one tell me how to change the login screen
<ardchoille> annonymouse: From what you have stated about the authentication process, the problem is that you are unable to authenticate. I feel you should focus efforts on resolving that first. The locin screen can be changed from the kdm theme ui once your authentication problem is resolved. I don't know how to fix this for you but I thought it best to try to point you in the right direction.
<blackflag> jabber
<blackflag> !jabber
<ubotu> jabber is a free and open source instant messaging protocol, unlike MSN and AIM. Supporting clients on Linux: Kopete (KDE), Gaim (GNOME). For more info see http://www.jabber.org
<BluesKaj> yup, good point ardchoille , there will be more probs if authentication isn't fixed first
<annonymouse> ardchoille  its now letting me add themes but every theme i try to add  from kde-look.org its telling me its in valid?
<ardchoille> annonymouse: That could be due to a bad theme/packaging, it happens sometimes. Which themes are you trying to add?
<annonymouse> any!
<annonymouse> lol
<asoiwaejfa> !fdisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdisk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<annonymouse> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/The+Light+%28new+version%29?content=64118
<annonymouse> this one
<ardchoille> annonymouse: The Light for Kubuntu?
<annonymouse> yah
<annonymouse> id quite like to cry at this point
<ardchoille> annonymouse: Don't feel bad, I downloaded that theme and it's an empty .tar file, not your fault, there's nothing to install.
<annonymouse> mines not empty it has stuff inside it for me
<ardchoille> annonymouse: Ok, I downloaded it with firefox because konq threw an error saying the file didn't exist
<numpy> hey guys
<annonymouse> it was the 3rd one i tried
<ardchoille> annonymouse: The third download link?
<annonymouse> no 3 seperate themes i tried all not working
<ardchoille> annonymouse: All by the same author (abxxx)? Sometimes errors in packaging the theme will cause problems.
<annonymouse> no different
<annonymouse> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Alien+userlist+1440+x+900+V.2.0?content=64125
<ardchoille> annonymouse: Can you give me another theme url that you have tried?
<annonymouse> its me doing something wrong im sure of it
<ardchoille> annonymouse: Stay positive, I'll do what I can to help :)
<annonymouse> thanks really appreciate it  eveyrthings gone wrong today since i got up and really debating going back to gnome
<comodo> can i get some help i try to install .deb files and it says error: dependency is not satisfiable: libboost-date-time1.34.1
<comodo> ?
<ardchoille> comodo: You are lacking files that are needed by that app (known as dependencies). What are you trying to install?
<comodo> deluge-torrent
<comodo> i downloaded it strait from the site like .deb file
<ardchoille> comodo: Are you running Gutsy?
<comodo> no i'm running feisty
<comodo> umm its mint? i believe its feisty
<ardchoille> comodo: You're using linuxmint?
<comodo> yes
<ardchoille> comodo: We don't support linuxmint here, it's a different distro, join #linuxmint
<articpenguin3800> will i see a speed boost if i add go from 1GB of ram to 2GB ram
<comodo> ok sorry
<NickPresta> articpenguin3800, when running multiple applications or doing operations that require a lot of RAM, sure.
<articpenguin3800> will the unused ram be used for sumthing
<stdin> cache
<wesley> how can you enable kdmtheme manager?
<articpenguin3800> i do know adding another gig of ram will help with kubuntu hardy
<stdin> more ram can only be a good thing :p
<ardchoille> annonymouse: Did you notice the "How to download" instructions for that kdm theme you were having trouble with?
<stdin> can't hurt performance
<crimsun> generally speaking, adding more RAM isn't going to negatively impact anything.
<wesley> Override files found, selected theme will not have effect.
<wesley> Please see /usr/share/doc/kdm/README.Debian for more informations
<crimsun> it really depends on $arch and kernel configuration.
<annonymous1> bk
<annonymous1> still no different
<wesley> how can i enable to use kdm themes?
<ardchoille> annonymous1: Did you notice the "How to download" instructions for that kdm theme you were having trouble with? That may be the problem.
<articpenguin3800> i run kubuntu hardy in virual box so it will help my real gutsy kubuntu run better
<annonymous1> no didnt
#kubuntu 2008-12-29
<mister-tea-lappy> did you check kmix?
<prxq> hi. How can I chose a soundcard in kubuntu (8.04)? I have a plug-in usb card, and can't seem to convince this darned thing to play back to it...
<jussi01> prxq: in terminal: asoundconf list
<jussi01> prxq: then: asounconf set-default-card <cardname<
<prxq> jussi01: I get two line: 1:"V8237" and "default". When I write asounconf set-default-card default nothing happens. Not even if I reboot. Any ideas?
<prxq> and btw, why can't i just choose it from a drop-down menue? :-)
<aviz> hey anybody know how to work xdcc in ubuntu
<bamfer> anyone awake? need some tips on a gfx card and drivers..
<mister-tea-lappy> nope
<bamfer> my setup: core i7 920 4 gig and gtx 280 gpu.. i cant get kubuntu to enable the drivers
<mister-tea-lappy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mister-tea-lappy> bamfer: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-865928.html
<bamfer> thanks!
<bamfer> haha nothing but problems... more fun to solve them  with linux than win though it seems..
<mister-tea-lappy> it's more of an nvidia problem
<bamfer> none of this seems to work :( the gw drivers panel wont let me activate the drivers
<david__> how do i add winehq to my third party software sources?
<mister-tea-lappy> bamfer: never having solved your particular problem I'm of no more help to you
<mister-tea-lappy> software sources?
<mister-tea-lappy> again i'm a distro behind so i"m not sure
<mister-tea-lappy> if you have wine installed however, it will update through the ubuntu updates
<mister-tea-lappy> at least mine does
<stdin> david__: from Adept (KDE3) Adept -> Manage Repositories, from Adept (KDE4) Sources -> Edit Software Sources, then Third-Part Software -> Add. from Adept (KDE4)
<stdin> *Third-Party
 * mister-tea-lappy once again stdin comes to my rescue
<david__> stdin: do you know what to type in the third party software?
<stdin> what says in http://winehq.org/download/deb
<stdin> "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main" for intrepid
<stdin> "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt hardy main" for hardy
<mister-tea-lappy> he's intrepid
<david__> stdin: im using kubuntu 8.10
<stdin> and if you want to add the key use "wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/Scott%20Ritchie.gpg | sudo apt-key add -"
<stdin> then you can fire off a scathing email to winehq for being gnome-centric :)
<mister-tea-lappy> david__: 8.10 is intrepid
<stdin> also wine is in the repos
<stdin> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 7330 kB, installed size 54492 kB
<stdin> but winehq usually has a later version, especially later after release
 * mister-tea-lappy ok now you are just showing off
 * stdin never shows off, just gently informs you that you're wrong and he's right :p
<mister-tea-lappy> lol
<david__> stdin: so enough with all the showing off how do i add it to my repository and install wine so that it allways stays up to date?
<stdin> david__: if you want the version ubuntu ships, then just install the "wine" package, else add the repository from adept and install the "wine" package after
<stdin> if Adept or apt complain about authentication, then you do "wget http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/Scott%20Ritchie.gpg | sudo apt-key add -" from konsole and then "sudo apt-get update"
<stdin> and you're done
<david__> stdin: thats what im asking i do not know how to do that?
<stdin> I told you
<mister-tea-lappy> ?
<stdin> from Adept go to Sources -> Edit Software Sources, then Third-Part Software -> Add
<mister-tea-lappy>  :-D
<stdin> there you just copy & paste the line "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main" in
<stdin> if you want another way, I could tell you one :)
<stdin> like most thinks in linux, there are many ways to do the same thing
<stdin> s/thinks/things/
<david__> std ok i did all that now how do i install whine?
<stdin> still in adept, type in wine in the search box, then install the package called "wine"
<david__> stdin: can i do it from terminal?
<stdin> sue, just type in "sudo apt-get install wine"
<mister-tea-lappy> !helpersnack | stdin
<ubottu> stdin: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<david__> std it just installed the same fersion i had before?
<david__> std im trying to get the newest version
<stdin> try running "sudo apt-get update"
<david__> stdin:  no i still have version 1.0.1
<e007> ping
<stdin> did you make sure to add the repository?
<e007> .p
<mb_> ping
<david__> stdin:  told you i dont know how?
<stdin> david__: do this: echo "deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt intrepid main" | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list.d/wine.list
<stdin> david__: then: sudo apt-get update
<bamfer> seems i was a moron to go for this install.. too bad this is the only thing i know that runs everything else on first book :/
<david__> stdin: do i type that in terminal?
<stdin> yes
<bamfer> last time i used the x86 version and everything worked fine
<david__> stdin: still version 1.0.1
<somekool> how the hell gnome became a dependency to synaptic. can I configure my touchpad without gnome-keyring ?
<stdin> david__: after running "sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<stdin> somekool: synaptic is the Gnome package manager
<somekool> ouch
<david__> stdin: you said update not upgrade
<stdin> david__: you do update before upgrade
<david__> stdin: upgrading now
<david__> std thnx it worked
<somekool> i see.... synaptic VS synaptics ;)
<Roey> HI
<Roey> I'm using a KVM guest on my host box and want to access a shared directory between them.  I'm not /too/ keen on sharing my entire home directory, and I'd rather just share a directory under, say, /tmp.
<stdin> somekool: go get the gutsy .deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ksynaptics and install with "gdebi-kde ksynaptics_0.3.3-2ubuntu1_i386.deb" (if you got in  i386 version)
<Roey> Actually:
<stdin> the gutsy one works fine on intrepid
<Roey> <Roey> ok, configuration question...
<Roey> <Roey> I'm using a KVM guest on my host box and want to access a shared directory between them.  I'm not /too/ keen on sharing my entire home directory, and I'd rather just share a directory under, say, /tmp.
<Roey> <Roey> I do want to be able to log in as my UNIX user though
<Roey> <Roey> (I'm running Samba on the host and Windows on the guest)
<Roey> <Roey> how do I do this?
<stdin> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<Roey> thanks..
<somekool> stdin: thanks. I got a problem though... I need to add SHMConfig in my InputDevice section of my xorg.conf but they all been commeted out because of HAL .... can I still use ksynaptics with HAL ?
<stdin> somekool: it seems to work without SHMConfig for me
<stdin> I think HAL automatically sees it's a touchpad and uses SHMConfig
<david__> how do i get zsnes?
<stdin> !info zsnes
<ubottu> zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2.1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 875 kB, installed size 4056 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<stdin> it's in the repos
<somekool> ksynaptics also tells me to set SHMConfig, so I need to find out how to tell HAL to set this option automatically like it seems to be doing on your desktop
<david__> stdin: how do i look in the repos?
<david__> stdin:  sry im new to linux still learning
<stdin> you can search in adept, or use "apt-cache search <term>"
<stdin> eg: "apt-cache search nintendo"
<somekool> stdin: you have this file ? /etc/hal/fdi/policy/11-synaptic-options.fdi
<stdin> no
<david__> stdin: ok ran that command now what
<david__> stdin: it came up with snes9x
<stdin> david__: this is what I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/94726/
<stdin> if you go to Adept -> Sources -> Edit Software Sources, make sure that all the boxes are checked, that will give you more packages to choose from
<somekool> stdin: nothing in the same directory that would enabled SHMConfig ?
<stdin> somekool: all I have is /etc/hal/fdi/policy/preferences.fdi
<p_quarles> somekool: /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi should like this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7a4f8122
<p_quarles> somekool: that has Synaptics working okay on my machine
<stdin> leecat ?
<p_quarles> stdin: oops, like some junk made it in there :(
<somekool> you pasted twice or somethihng
<somekool> now I guess I have to restart X, or even my computer. HAL is kinda low level stuff
<p_quarles> yes, here's a clean version: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m205e14b2
<stdin> I wonder why mine works without any of that
<p_quarles> yes, you would need to restart HAL and X, I believe
<stdin> linux must just love me :)
<p_quarles> stdin: this isn't just the touchpad; it's the touchpad customization utility
<stdin> p_quarles: yeah, I use the ksynaptics GUI
<stdin> and I remember editing my xorg.conf to enable SHMConfig, but that's all commented out now
<p_quarles> I remember reading that the developers were trying to make shared memory work on-demand, but I guess it's not reliable yet
<p_quarles> works for some, not others
<somekool> p_quarles: why does stdin does not need this file.
 * stdin is special, that's why all the teachers told him
<somekool> I also found people on forums that put the config in there but still did not work. I guess there is something else that does the trick
<p_quarles> somekool: basically because, as I've said before, HAL is a princess; it works when it wants to, how it wants to
<somekool> stdin: maybe you had SHMConfig before the upgrade to HAL, and HAL picked it up
<p_quarles> somekool: like I said, a lot of people are working on making this kind of stuff more transparent; it's supposed to work the way it does for stdin, but that doesn't mean it does for everyone yet
<stdin> the only thing about SHMConfig in xorg.conf is now commented out "# commented out by update-manager, HAL is now used"
 * somekool Need to reboot
<somekool> grrr
<somekool> i hope HAL will pick the file
<Qrawl> do I have 4.2 Beta 2
<Qrawl> or is it Beta 1
<HappySmileMan> Open a KDE4 app and go to "Help -> About KDE"
<HappySmileMan> The dialog that opens should tell you
<HappySmileMan> Won't work with a KDE3 app
<Qrawl> beta 2. ty
<HappySmileMan> np
<Evolution2> hmm how could i set shortcuts for apps
<condon> Can someone tell me what to type at console to get a space in a file name
<Evolution2> space bar?
<condon> directory name is "my home videos" - typing cd my home videos does me little good
<condon> it's something like my ./home ./videos...but it's not that
<wesley> i have read thar Mandriva Linux gets around 700 fps with intel gma 965
<condon> nobody knows?
<Evolution2> you mean like to complete the name in console
<condon> Yes
<Evolution2> i fail to understand your question
<Evolution2> press tab
<Evolution2> and if there are more possibilities
<condon> There are two directories, "my home videos" and "my.old.stuff"
<Evolution2> press it twice and it will display all of them
<condon> so it just brings up a list when i type my
<wesley> http://intellinuxgraphics.org/user.html
<condon> Yes, now aI need to know how to get to the one with the space in the name.
<condon> They display just fine, I just can't type the path correctly to get to it.
<stdin> condon: 2 options cd "my home videos" or cd my\ home\ videos
<condon> It's "cd my\ home\ movies for future reference
<condon> Thanks stdin, just finangled my way through it :)
<sd32> !ktts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktts
<condon> didn't know I could use quotes, that would be easier :)
<condon> been to long since I've had to screw around in terminal.
<stdin> condon: tab will also complete names in quotes :)
<condon> had similar named directories so that didn't work, just listed the one I wanted to get to along with the other :)
<stdin> I mean like: cd "my <tab>
<Evolution2> what space?
<Evolution2> pressing tab should fill it in completely
<stdin> back
<stdin> opps
<stdin> not if there are dirs like "my.old.stuff" and  "my home videos"
<condon> just listed "my home videos" and "my.old.stuff" - didn't solve my dilema, needed the intel you supplied.  Nice to know about the quotes thing though.  Appreciate the help.
<david__> how do i use zsnes?
<anderson_> hello friends
<david__> hello
<Qrawl> what about zsnes
<david__> how do i play on it
<Qrawl> well
<david__> Qrawl: i have it downloaded to my desktop but when i try to open it it does nothing
<david__> Qrawl: i installed it through the pkg manager
<Qrawl> zsnes isnt being worked on anymore.  you should try this  http://www.snes9x.com/phpbb2/viewtopic.php?p=22874
<Qrawl> theres a link to an ubuntu package
<Qrawl> it works really good
<anderson_> and I
<anderson_> am starter on linux
<ubuntu> I'm having problems with my hard drive. Fdisk and Parted detect the partitions but they don't show in /dev
<anderson_> and I am trying to do a installation of a software in .tar package
<Qrawl> zsnes stopped working in Intrepid for me in Ubuntu
<anderson_> what I have t do?
<bazhang> anderson_, what package
<anderson_> it is dssi-vst-0.8.tar.gz
<anderson_> It is a vst adapter software
<anderson_> to produce digital music
<anderson_> but I really don't know how to install it
<anderson_> I've installed linux yesterday and I am a starter yet
<anderson_> but I am going very good with konsone
<anderson_> more than I thought
<Omoikane_> is anyone aware of a text editor for blackberrys that have a syntax highlighter?
<Qrawl> arent there any .deb packages for it
<Qrawl> you dont want to mess around with tars or compiling
<anderson_> hmmm .deb would be
<anderson_> dpkg -i appndme.deb
<ubuntu> I can't mount my undetected partitions to get data off. Is there something I can do? I'm on a LiveCD right now.
<anderson_> (using sudo su before)
<david__> Qrawl: ok i downloaded it how do i open it
<p_quarles> I was trying to give the KOffice 2 beta 2 packages a look, and the install process didn't work; the data .deb is apparently broken; anyone else seeing this?
<Qrawl> david__, maybe just add this to your sources  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/bearoso/ubuntu intrepid main
<david__> Qrawl: im using firefox and it asks me what application i want to use to open it
<Qrawl> do you know how to add repo sourecs
<david__> Qrawl: in the third party sources?
<Qrawl> yeah
<anderson_> hello david
<david__> Qrawl: ok i have added source now what?
<tim-> i am having some graphics issues with Firefox 3 on 8.10. I tried disabling desktop effects and that doesnt seem to have solved it. Anyone have any advice or pointers?
<Qrawl> sudo apt-get update
<p_quarles> tim-: "graphics issues" could mean a number of things . . .
<Roey> crimsun:  hi again
<Roey> crimsun:  Sound stopped again.  Trying to figure out why.
<Roey> crimsun:  I did fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<ubuntu> can someone help me with my hard drive issue?
<crimsun> Roey: sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<Roey> crimsun:  http://rafb.net/p/Kps0bI79.html
<david__> Qrawl: ok im updated
<Roey> crimsun:  listings for /dev/dsp* and /dev/seq* are empty
<Qrawl> ok
<Qrawl> sudo apt-get install snes9x-gtk
<david__> Qrawl: ok that finished now what?
<crimsun> Roey: which app(s) are giving what errors?
<Qrawl> now go to your Games
<Qrawl> in the start menu
<tim-> p_quarles: specifically.. checkboxes are usually half covered or not visible at all. On tabs there are always short (3 or 4 pixels high) lines across the bottom of the tab
<Qrawl> snes9x
<Roey> crimsun:  I do not hear sound from either of amarok, mpg123 or snes9x-express.
<david__> Qrawl: sweet
<crimsun> Roey: which virtual sound devices are each attempting to use?
<david__> Qrawl:  do you know were i can get any roms to play?
<Qrawl> no
<Qrawl> you cant talk about that here
<Roey> crimsun:  /dev/snd/*
<crimsun> Roey: no. i mean: is each attempting to use "default:" or "hw:" or ...?
<p_quarles> tim-: I've noticed Songbird (another XUL app) looking pretty awful when trying to mimic Qt widgets; do you have GTK+ apps set to use Qt styles?
<JontheEchidna> there is a gtk-qt theming engine in use by default, and yes, it's not the most pretty thing in the wordl
<crimsun> well, at least these days it doesn't crash random app all the time
<tim-> p_quarles: not that I know of. This is a fresh install, nothing really changed except I have added Firefox and loaded the ATI FGLRX driver
<JontheEchidna> I'd recommend using this theme to make firefox look acceptable: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/7574
<p_quarles> tim-: like JontheEchidna said, it looks like that's the default
<p_quarles> personally, I think the gtk-qt-engine looks fine with a lot of things, but not with XUL based apps and their GTK mimicking
<Qrawl> bleh.  whats with all thees experimental addons
<tim-> JontheEchidna: thanks for the tip.. I'll try that
<Roey> crimsun:  I think so?
<Roey> crimsun:  I just killed mpg123
<Roey> and I re-started amarok and still cannot hear anythihg
<crimsun> Roey: err, i was seeking an actual answer to my previous question (it's multiple-choice, not yes/no)
<crimsun> Roey: in any case, i guess i'll ask a slightly different question: which backend is snes9x using?
<Roey> amarok is using 'default:'
<Roey> oh, hmm
<Roey> not sure.
<crimsun> Roey: if you're doing alsa directly, then make sure everything's using "default:" (or default)
<Roey> ok.
<crimsun> Roey: nothing should be attempting to use "hw:" (or hw) or "plughw:" (or plug:hw or plug:hw:)
<Roey> ok.
<Roey> I mean it's not
<Roey> and I checke
<Roey> and nothing seems muted...
<david__> what is a program i can use to unzip files?
<crimsun> david__: unzip or ark
<Qrawl> are they 7z files
<david__> crimsun: are they pre installed?
<crimsun> both should be
<Qrawl> roms are often 7z zipped
<crimsun> please note that i literally interpreted your "unzip files" request
<david__> were would they be located if they are on my system?
<crimsun> Roey: just looking at snes9x-x's dependencies, it doesn't seem to require alsa, which means you probably need to wrap its invocation with aoss
<Roey> crimsun:  nevermind,
<Roey> it was an mpg123 instance that had been backgrounded
<Roey> I think
<Roey> I couldn't kill it with 'kill'
<Roey> I had to kill -9 it.
<Roey> crimsun:  I cant' stand this crap.
<Roey> crimsun:  sound either plays here or it doesn't
<Roey> grr!
<Roey> and this is alsa mpg123
<Roey> too.
<crimsun> well, those would be the two possibilities...
<Roey> heh :)
<Qrawl> you need to switch things to ALSO
<Qrawl> ALSA
<paronitar> moro ketään hereillä?
<tim-> JontheEchidna & p_quarles: thanks for the help. That theme helps some but it doesnt fix the checkboxes at all. Any other ideas?
<JontheEchidna> checkboxes are a lost cause
<Roey> crimsun:  I installed mpg123-alsa.
<tim-> hmm.. thats too bad
<Roey> crimsun:  so now do I have to alias mpg123 to mpg123-alsa in order for mpg123 to run in ALSA mode?
<bazhang> !fi | paronitar
<ubottu> paronitar: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<paronitar> hey can anybody help me... im running unknown version of linux and i cant get gnome or any desktop to run from console...
<crimsun> Roey: no, you shouldn't.
<Roey> crimsun:  so it should selec tthe alsa mode by default?
<Roey> because I see that 'mpg123-alsa' is just a script that executes mpg123 -o alsa
<bazhang> paronitar, kubuntu?
<Roey> crimsun:  see above
<bazhang> !version | paronitar
<ubottu> paronitar: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<crimsun> Roey: then yes, you do
<Roey> crimsun:  ok.
<Roey> why is kubuntu so broken this way, argh.
<crimsun> kubuntu's not broken
<crimsun> it just doesn't have every single possibility covered, because that's not necessarily the right thing to do
<paronitar> hmm i typed lsb_release -a in the console
<crimsun> your use case will conflict with someone else's
<paronitar> and said command not found
<crimsun> either way, someone's going to be miffed
<paronitar> can ya tell me the command to run gnome?
<Roey> ok.
<bazhang> paronitar, this is ubuntu or kubuntu
<mister-tea-lappy> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Roey> mine is so simple though.
<dal_> ok not sure what of what I typed before made it to the channel before I lagged out, but the basic gist is that I'm wanting to upgrade this laptop from kubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and only have a ubuntu 8.10 cd image and slow (and expensive) net connection, was hoping to use the cd for the bulk of the upgrade process and just download the kde/kubuntu-specific packages from the net, is this going to be an option and if so how to get it happening?
<mister-tea-lappy> yes it's possible but with a slow connection idk
<paronitar> hmm oay that installs new desktop but if there is one installed allready how to start it?
<mister-tea-lappy> on my othe box I installed ubuntu and used synaptic to get the kde packages
<dal_> mister-tea-lappy, how do i go about it, just dpkg -i everything on the ubuntu cd then upgrade kde and kubuntu-desktop packages by hand?
<dal_> mister-tea-lappy, or would that be a bad idea?
<mister-tea-lappy> no just install the ubuntu and install the kde on top
<dal_> mister-tea-lappy, was hoping to not have to wipe this machine and do a fresh install
<mister-tea-lappy> is space an issue?
<mister-tea-lappy> what do you have installed now?
<dal_> mister-tea-lappy, that's one way of putting it lol
<dal_> kubuntu 8.04
<dal_> mister-tea-lappy, was looking at just using "adept_manager --dist-upgrade" and leaving it on overnight (probably over a couple of nights) until I realised how much that would cost me lol
<mister-tea-lappy> I think with a slow connection you are screwed order a cd nad wait for the mail
<mister-tea-lappy> and
<mister-tea-lappy> dialup?
<dal_> adsl but barely worthy of the name
<dal_> 256k 1gig monthly limit most of which is already gone
<dal_> and you don't want to know about the costs for excess data usage
<mister-tea-lappy> ouch I don't have limits on my dsl
<p_quarles> dal_: yikes; my 3G phone plan's better than that; my condolences :|
<dal_> p_quarles, lol :)
<mister-tea-lappy> a gig limit? I would use that up in two days
<mister-tea-lappy> I've downloaded 4 Iso s yesterday
<dal_> lol
<mister-tea-lappy> about 1.8 g
<dal_> just googling a little noticed there used to be a cdromupgrade script on the ubuntu cds that some guy used to upgrade kubuntu 7.04 to 7.10 but not on the image I have so I guess they don't include that anymore :(
<mister-tea-lappy> ah things are different down under
<dal_> yeah they are :(
<dal_> in the country anyhow
<dal_> my adsl in sydney is decent but I'm visiting the olds for a month or so :(
<mister-tea-lappy> like I said order a cd
<mister-tea-lappy> psst I think they are free as in beer
<mister-tea-lappy> my son ordered some and they were here in like a week
 * mister-tea-lappy thinks the olds must be his folks
<dal_> yeah, might do that but still going to see if I can work a way around this
<mister-tea-lappy> well maybe p_quarles could tell you how but idk
<mister-tea-lappy> I've read some of his stuff and he's pretty sharp
<mister-tea-lappy> o he's gone
<mister-tea-lappy> best I can suggest is to ask again state the whole thing and maybe someone else here can help
<Adola> How do I remove a program?
<mister-tea-lappy> sudo apt-get remove blah
<Adola> Ok.   What if I don't know the name of the program?
<Adola> (It's a linxuant driver for modems)
<mister-tea-lappy> well ther you got me
<mister-tea-lappy> btw you said a program
<Adola> Um.
<Adola> I don't know what "blah" would be with it.
<Adola> (I know, I'm sorry)
<mister-tea-lappy> are you on 8.10?
 * mister-tea-lappy tries to remeber the command to list modules
<mister-tea-lappy> modinfo maybe?
<Adola> Yes, I'm on 8.10
<pjammer> kubuntu needs more then 512 of shared ram doesn't it?
<pjammer> as i have that now, and i get 'video' delay, if that makes sense.
<pjammer> i.e., i can't move too fast without a two second delay for it to catch up
<mister-tea-lappy> Adola: try modprobe -all and that will show all the modules and hopfully you can find it's name
<Adola> Ok
<MinusSeven> has anyone upgraded to the latest version of KDE  4.2 Beta 2  ?
<p_quarles> MinusSeven: yes
<MinusSeven> is it buggy?
<p_quarles> MinusSeven: it's a beta; no showstopper bugs for me; ymmv
<MinusSeven> i might try it
<p_quarles> it's worth a go
<MinusSeven> many changes with it?
<p_quarles> a pretty significant visual refresh
<p_quarles> Plasma in 4.2 is a big step forward, actually
<MinusSeven> i found the taskbar with the version shipped with kubuntu 8.10 is very hard to handle. Like if you change the clock settings, it clips some of the info
<MinusSeven> or some of the icons become blank
<p_quarles> the entire panel is a pretty big step up from 4.1
<MinusSeven> i'll go try it, brb
<antonia-laptop> hey guys, i just upgraded to 8.10 and my computer wont shutdown and the hardware manager will not enable fglrx and my gtk apps are not themed
<fei_> :)
<Adola> I need to remove a linuxant driver so I can install an older one.
<Adola> How do I do this?!
<Guest56383> hi my kubuntu 8.10 has xorg issues while loading the live cd.  how do i use vesa driver with the live cd?
<doomdog> hi my kubuntu 8.10 has xorg issues while loading the live cd.  how do i use vesa driver with the live cd?
<doomdog> neone there?
<Administrator> ddddddddd
<Administrator> 헬
<Administrator> 가
<Administrator> gool
<prodigrl> hola...need help opening r00 files
<prodigrl> sudo apt-get install r00 -- no package
<prodigrl> any suggestions/
<Administrator_> DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<Administrator_> D
<Administrator_> D
<Administrator_> D
<Administrator_> D
<konu> hi
<elle> hi
<elle> hi seb
<seb_> hi
<elle> how ru
<seb_> fine u?
<elle> good
<elle> where from
<FransE> Hmm, where can I read about how to pull gcc 4.3 as an additional compiler? It's not part of the apt-cache, so I guess I need to add an experimental repository somewhere.
<seb_> france
<p_quarles> elle: seb_: #kubuntu-offtopic please
<jon_> hi, when loading kubuntu from live cd it cant load vesa
<jon_> hi when using kubuntu live cd i cant load vesa driver says no screens found
<nahy> hi. i downloaded kde 4.1 and installed it but my pannel and desktop are not like the ones that i see in screenshots
<nahy> what should i do?
<p_quarles> nahy: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<nahy> what should i do?
<nahy> 8.04
<p_quarles> nahy: and how did you install KDE 4.1?
<nahy> bye adept
<ubuntu> Hi. I'm running a kubuntu live disc because windows (parent's machine so they dictate the OS) got a virus and I can't kill it through windows. I'm having strange problems running Ubuntu from a disc but can't figure out how to install AVG in kubuntu and need to fix one of the I suppose three problems there.
<jeanette> Stupid handle
<nahy> i introduced reposes
<nahy> and by adept i installed it
<p_quarles> nahy: so what specific problems are you seeing?
<nahy> no problem just i cant see the menus like those i saw in screenshots
<p_quarles> nahy: neither can we, since we're not looking at these screenshots :)
<nahy> and when i check the version it's still 3.5
<p_quarles> well then, *there's* a problem :)
<nahy> yeah but the problem is i check the version it's still 3.5
<seb_> any french people here?
<p_quarles> !fr | seb_
<ubottu> seb_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<p_quarles> nahy: that's interesting; you said you used a different repository? which one?
<nahy> not the different ... i used this          https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<nahy> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu hardy main
<nahy> is that ok
<doomdog> msg nickserv identify jajabinks
<konu> hi
<p_quarles> nahy: yeah, should be okay; did you choose a KDE 4 session in your login manager?
<p_quarles> doomdog: time to change your password :)
<doomdog> lol i knw
<nahy> yes and i made it default
<elle> hi
<doomdog> hate wen that happens
<p_quarles> doomdog: :D
<doomdog> kubuntu live cd fails to start xorg in safe graphics mode i.e. with vesa driver error is no modes found
<p_quarles> nahy: I'm not sure what to tell you; it sounds like you've done everything right, but KDE 4 isn't loading
<nahy> isn't there something in system menus that i should do?
<doomdog> how do i load kubuntu in the safest mode?
<nahy> anyway thank you p_quarles
<nahy> p_quarles: anyway thank you
<p_quarles> nahy: what's the output of apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop ?
<nahy> i'm new to linux would you please make it easier?
<p_quarles> nahy: open up a terminal and type "apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop"
<nahy> ok
<nahy> installed 1.75
<nahy> candidate 1.75
<nahy> version table 1.75
<nahy>  500 http://ir.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<nahy> 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<p_quarles> nahy: and what about "kded4 -v"?
<nahy> command not found
<nahy> does it need sudo?
<p_quarles> no
<nahy> are you sure the cammand is correct?
<p_quarles> nahy: try, "apt-cache search kde4" and pastebin the results
<p_quarles> !paste | nahy
<ubottu> nahy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<p_quarles> nahy: I'm asking because I never ran KDE 4 under Hardy, and I'm just walking you through the steps I would take
<p_quarles> if anyone else here has any shortcuts, please feel free to butt in :)
<nahy> how can i paste it ?!?!?!?!?
<p_quarles> see the link that ubottu gave you
<nahy> aha
<nahy> i paste it there and then.....???
<nahy> p_quarles: i paste it but what is the topic about and what exactly should i do?
<nahy> bazhang: can you help me about it?
<nahy>  OK I'm leaving for a restart to see what can i do
<nahy> thank you guys
<shb> Hi @ All!
<shb> anyone out there ? ? ?
<shb> @echo
<apparle> yup
<shb> good morning :D
<shb> or fill in the _blank_ for your part of the world.
<apparle> data is copied to USB Flash disk very very slowly, where as the same data when copied to same USB disk is copied normally in windows. Help (it takes around 20-30min to copy 500MB data)
<apparle> shb: here good noon
<fsed> hi my kubuntu 8.10 hangs on startup at the desktop. is it a driver problem thanks
<fsed> hello
<fsed> neone here?
<White_Pelican> anyone know where I can get help with frostwire?
<StickManBob> !ops | me
<ubottu> me: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<aljishi> hello everyone...
<st64car> stop
<st64car> stop
<britnety> hi all
<britnety> my pc hangs when the desktop loads via kubuntu live cd
<britnety> i tried noacpi and vga=771 but stilll no luck
<st64car> film
<apparle> my pc shows blank screen instead of the login screen (8.10)
<apparle> !oss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss
<apparle> can any one help me installing OSS
<lain_wired> Hiya, I'm using k9copy to create a scaled down avi of one of my DVDs.
<lain_wired> I'm not sure how to reduce the size, or how to strip away unneeded elements (alternate languages, special features, etc).
<z666> any one have issues with flashplayer
<z666> ???
<lain_wired> z666, issues like what?
<SJr> Hmmmmm okay gals and guys, I was trying to upgrade to KDE 4.2 beta-2, and accidentally put in the wrong source, into sources.list. That didn't seem to do anything perse, and I caught it and am now trying the other package.
<SJr> However now I basically can't login as anoyone but root, I tried moving the .kde and .kderc files to something else, but I'm hung on the globe.
<SJr> I'm also not sure that everything is 100% installed
<SJr> When KDE launched as root, I got all these Invalid commands kdesudo, however the package is installed.
<SJr> Thoughts?\
<z666> when ever i want to watch any kind of flash media /video the page will load with out a the player buttons and just sort of sit there until i refresh it once
<z666> upon refresh it will then have the play buttons and be playable
<z666> mind you im using konqueror as my web browser
<z666> eh lain_wired?
<z666> hey sjr
<z666> hey sjr??
<z666> hello
<xp-killer> im looking for a download manager so it can download files one after the other cause i have like 300 files to download
<shb> anyone using kde4?
<shb> xp-killer: try download them all from firefox
<Unksi> shb: yes
<Unksi> 4.2b2 though
<shb> ahha
<shb> I am having problems understanding how this works in kde
<xp-killer> shb: does fox download them 1by 1 or all together?
<Unksi> xp-killer: all together, you can try pausing them and resuming them one after another by hand, though
<Reptile> why do i loose fonts in some applications after installing nvidia driver ?
<Unksi> xp-killer: there is some program called kget, i havent used it myself so i can't say for sure if its what you are looking for, but it should be worth a look
<xp-killer> YES KGET
<xp-killer> IT WAS THAT I USE 1 YEAR AGO
<Unksi> :) you can release the caps lock ;)
<shb> xp-killer: when you use this plugin: http://www.downthemall.net/ then you have a good download manager
<shb> but you need firefox/iceweasel
<shb> Unksi: do you have any bluetooth help for me?
<Unksi> shb: i dont know much about it, but i can try
<shb> Unksi: do you have any bluetooth periphials?
<Unksi> i have used it a few times, usually theres not that many problems with it
<Unksi> a phone, yes
<shb> ahha... I am looking for a sort of device manager
<Reptile> why do i loose fonts in some applications after installing nvidia driver ? Anyone ?
<shb> strangely enough my installation does not seem to include the hidd binary
<Unksi> shb: there is something like kdebluetooth but its not as good as i would like it to be
<Unksi> or then i just can't use it the right way
<shb> hehe
<shb> I have done the configurations in etch/lenny
<shb> but even here I am missing the /etc/bluetooth/hidd.conf
<shb> I was not sure if this was being handled in a different way in kubuntu
<Unksi> no idea.. never heard about that so far :)
<robin0800> shb: bluetooth stack is broken read the release notes
<shb> robin0800: thanks for the tipp
<shb> are there any workarounds at the moment?
<SJr> Hey z666 what's up?
<z666> were you looking for an explanation or a solution
<z666> sjr?
<astratto> where should I fill a bug against kopete if I use kde4.2 beta (from ppa kubuntu-experimental)?
<corigo> Is there a way to make a command key for locking the computer?
<jussi01> corigo: ctrl +alt + l ;)
<apparle> corigo: Ctrl+Alt +L
<apparle> datat transfer to USB Flash disk is very slow (200kbps etc) can anyone help?
<jussi01> apparle: are you using a usb hub?
<andrew__> Hi there!
<andrew__> Please help. How to set static IP? /etc/network/interfaces way does  not work for me
<zenixa> Hi andrew
<andrew__> The file was almoust empty - just one line anout loopback. I've added lines for eth0 and restarted it manually
<andrew__> it worked for some time, but then returned to another address
<apparle> jussi01: Might be but it is integrated in the motherboard
<andrew__> Please help
<jussi01> andrew__: which kubuntu version?
<andrew__> 8.10
<jussi01> andrew__: click on network manager -> new connection
<jussi01> (in the tray)
<andrew__> Where is the Network Manager ?
<jussi01> andrew__: the little "world" icon?
<jussi01> in the tray - bottom right corner
<apparle> jussi01: Might be but it is integrated in the motherboard
<jussi01> apparle: no need to repeat, saw it last time, just dont know the answer
<andrew__> Thanks a lot! I've got it. It is not the time to edit configs manually yet! :)
<jussi01> andrew__: :)
<apparle> jussi01: I was wondering why did you ask whether I had a hub
<andrew__> Bye! Thanks again
<jussi01> apparle: sometimes when I use my hub its slow, when I use the port on the machine its fast
<dr_willis> Are not 'switches' slower then 'Hubs' - or am i backwards?
<dr_willis> Its  been a while since ive messed with my networking hardware
<jussi01> dr_willis: I have no idea... and we are talking USB ;)
<SJr> No Switches are faster
<apparle> jussi01: When I use the same port on windows it works normally
<SJr> Switches are like Warp Drive in Star Trek, and Hubs are more like Hyperdrive in the Star Wars universes
<dr_willis> Then it sounds like a USB 2 vs USB 1 issue..
<SJr> That's no moon
<apparle> dr_willis: can you help
 * dr_willis has missed the whole problem.. Perhaps rephrase it/clarify from the beginning?
<apparle> dr_willis: Data transfer to the USb flash disk is very slow, when I boot through Windows,the data is transferrred normally
<apparle> dr_willis: got the problem?
<dr_willis> and this is direct to a USB port eh?
<apparle> dr_willis: what do you mean dirt to a USb port
<hedkas> I want wireless assistant to automatically connect to known wireless networks - but it asks for the sudo password. Any suggestions?
<dr_willis> Direct
<dr_willis> as in - Nothing else in the way. :) no hubs/cables/extensions
<hedkas> how do i set up wlassistant to not ask for sudo password?
<apparle> dr_willis: I don't know. I think my motherboard has an integrated hub. I can assure it is direct from motherboard
<dr_willis> Sounds like it may be some odd driver quirk. going on if Windows is different speed then linux.. You sure its not just a quirk in how you are measuring the speeds?
<dr_willis> I have some MB's that are USB 1 on some ports and usb2 on others. :( But that would not seem to be the case  here.. Sinceyou are trying the same port under both oS's
<hans> Beromuenster.ch
<apparle> dr_willis: I don't have to measure speed> 500MB takes 20-30min in Linux and 3-5 min in Windows
<hans> beromuenster.ch
<jussi01> apparle: whats the filesystem on the stick?
<apparle> fat32
<dr_willis> I would check 'dmesg' out put then.. there maybe some serious driver issue going on/kernel bug. also test with other linux disrto/live cd's
<apparle> dr_willis: I didn't face the problem in previous versions of kbuntu
<dr_willis> narrowing it down then to a kernel/driver issue perhaps then..  Trouble Shooting 101 :)
<apparle> dr_willis: what to do?
<dr_willis> i would check dmesg output for anything obvious. then  be sure to update.upgrade tio the latest kernel. and try again.. then  check out the ubuntu bugs site and check for your specific mb/bios/machine and see if others have issues...
<dr_willis> also test with the latest 8.10 Live cd's and see if they also show the same problem.
<dr_willis> its all about gathering clues/evidence and infomation at this point. Hard to even twll where to look for a fix untill more info is gathered
<apparle> dr_willis: I will try to gather clues and the talk to you
<dwidmann> wow, that's pretty odd, I'm using -150,000% CPU
<uffo> where i can get kubuntu 8.10 kde 4.2 live cd, has anyone mixed some iso ?
<chris062689> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<amerigo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<amerigo> MERRY XMASS to EVERYBODY
<hell_> thx
<dapper-daniel> hej! I have problems with desktop effects in kde4. I use a nvidia card, so I think "composit-type: OpenGL" should be right
<dapper-daniel> but I get this message: Failed to activate desktop effects using the given configuration options. Settings will be reverted to their previous values.
<dapper-daniel> glxgears works fine (2700 fps)
<dapper-daniel> so i don't know whats wrong...
<guiterb> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/build M=/home/guiterb/文档/ipwraw-ng modules
<guiterb> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/build: 没有该文件或目录。 停止。
<guiterb> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/build M=/home/guiterb/文档/ipwraw-ng modules
<guiterb> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/build: 没有该文件或目录。 停止。
<peace> hello.. ive tried live cd intrepid but it failed.. :|
<guiterb> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/build M=/home/guiterb/文档/ipwraw-ng modules
<guiterb> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-386/build: 没有该文件或目录。 停止。
<amerigo> hello ... i got problem sharing a folder from Xp to Kubuntu with Samba... when i try to open network from kubuntu i got error "time over on  server -network-"
<amerigo> Any tip?
<jussi01> paste | guiterb
<jussi01> !paste | guiterb
<ubottu> guiterb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<jeltsch> Hello, I just tried to activate the fglrx driver under Kubuntu intrepid via Kubuntu’s Hardware Driver application. Unfortunately, nothing changed, also not after a reboot. Can anyone imagine what’s wrong?
<jeltsch> Hmm, I activated it but after a reboot and restarting the Hardware Driver app (jockey-kde), it tells me that fglrx is not activated. :-(
<jeltsch> Hmm, interesting channel. People come, people go but noone writes. (Same on #kubuntu-de.) :-(
<Clache> come on ubuntu-fr ;-)
<p_quarles> jeltsch: it's not that unusual; did you have a support question?
<jeltsch> Clache: Don’t speak french. :-(
<Clache> p_quarles>I search a good tweak software for kde
<jeltsch> p_quarles: I asked for help regarding fglrx activation.
<p_quarles> Clache: I'm not sure what that means?
<Clache> it's for hidden options of kde
<p_quarles> jeltsch: sometimes you have to wait for a good answer; lots of people are idling here, which means they may see the question later
<p_quarles> Clache: system-settings
<Clache> p_quarlesI'm go seeing
<jeltsch> Hmm, looks like the Kubuntu people are not that chatty as the Gentoo and Haskell people. :-(
<pascal_> hi
<jeltsch> Hi.
<pascal_> kann mir irgendwer helfen?
<Pici> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<pascal_> habe firefox herunter geladen und kann es nicht installieren!
<jeltsch> Auf kubuntu-de bitte!!!
<wallabee_> i need some urgent help i left town for the holiday and laptop working fine when i return it boooots up as usual but at the x server login i type my password and it acts like its going to login and start kde but hen just spits me back out at the login win
<jeltsch> Nicht auf kubuntu!
<jeltsch> Oder auf englisch.
<Clache> p_quarles>I already have system-settings, I need to change more settings who are hidden
<wallabee_> its the correct password because if i type an incorrect one it tells me login failed but when i type the correct pass i just keep getting spit out at the login screen
<p_quarles> Clache: what settings?
<Clache> About new user, kuser don't enough
<p_quarles> Clache: what, exactly, are you trying to change?
<wallabee_> i have to work on a project for work and the files are in my laptop so im realy in a bind.. ive searched forums and they say to do a file system check and i have done that with same result
<Clache> p_quarles>how have the settings of my first user when I create a second user
<wallabee_> i try repairing x server from recovery mode but it seems like it doesnt read my wireless internet connection and just get errors retrieving files
<p_quarles> Clache: okay, *which* settings?
<p_quarles> Clache: basically, there are lots of things you might mean, so please be as specific as you can
<wallabee_> any help would be appreciated as i cant login
<Clache> p_quarles>things like background pictures
<p_quarles> wallabee_: do you have any other window managers installed that you could test?
<p_quarles> Clache: KDE settings are stored in ~/.kde - wallpapers and such are going to be in there somewhere; to make those automatically apply to new users, you'll have to look into using /etc/skel
<Clache> ok p_quarles
<SuspectZero> hey there, on bootup i get an error saying kernel panic, send init= option to kernal. what should i do about that?
<desu> SuspectZero: i'm guessing the kernel is unable to find init (probably unable to mount the correct root partition). can you boot from a live cd and paste the output of `sudo fdisk -l' to rafb.net/paste?
<drabina> does anybody know howto change character encoding under dolphin? I'm able to see files stored on my DVD disk under konsole but dolphin shows empty mounted disk
<SuspectZero> http://rafb.net/p/5HxmC885.html
<wallabee> i badly i need of some assistance i cant login at x window login it acts like is going to load the desktop but spits me back out at the login window
<PhilRod> wallabee: do you have another WM installed? Can you load that?
<wallabee> its the correct password whe i type an incorrect one it just tells me logn failed but with the correct password it acts like its going to load then spits me back out to the login
<desu> SuspectZero: which of sda5 and sda7 is your root partition?
<SuspectZero> sda7 is kubuntu
<SuspectZero> sda5 is another distro which im currently on
<wallabee> PhilRod: whado you mean by WM?
<wallabee> window manger?
<PhilRod> right
<PhilRod> like gnome or blackbox
<wallabee> PhilRod: i nt think so its just whatever the default is .. s
<PhilRod> ok, we can still try to work it out
<wallabee> great!
<PhilRod> so, describe the steps exactly: do you get a login dialog asking you to log in, or does it fail before that?
<desu> SuspectZero: can you check if there's /sbin/init in sda7?
<SuspectZero> yes there is
<wallabee> it boots up as usual and i get the login screeeen saying welcome to (name of computer) and username filled in
<wallabee> i can login to the console just fine
<desu> SuspectZero: reboot and on the grub screen press 'e', then the down arrow key, then 'e' and put init=/sbin/init at the end
<SuspectZero> ah ok. just a second i'll try that
<desu> SuspectZero: also, after pressing 'e' the first time, copy the first line (the one which says root (hdX,X) ) and paste it here.
<wallabee> when i supply the wanted password at the login window the screen the goeas black and has the two little ball (hourglass) spinning like its going to load but in the same instance just spits me back out at the login window
<wallabee> ive searched forums but i can only look from my phone sincei cant login
<PhilRod> wallabee: my first guess would be that you've got some corrupted config settings somewhere. Two ways you could check: either log in with a different user (a newly-created one if you can) or rename ~/.kde(4) and try again
<wallabee> PhilRod: what will renaming this do? where can i find the file to rename?
<wallabee> I could create a new user bu not sure how from terminal
<PhilRod> wallabee: kde looks for all application settings in the ~/.kde directory (or ~/.kde4 for kde4). Renaming it will mean your settings are still stored on disk, but that kde won't find and use them
<PhilRod> wallabee: new user is cleaner for diagnosing though - I think "sudo adduser testuser" should do it
<wallabee> okay trying new user now
<wallabee> PhilRod: asking me for a room #?
<wallabee> enter for default?
<PhilRod> hrm, not sure - let me see
<Pici> Just press enter, its optional info
<PhilRod> thanks Pici :-)
<wallabee> thanks
<wallabee> okay so reboot and try with new user?
<wallabee> PhilRod: same result with testuser
<PhilRod> ok, that means it's probably not user config then
<wallabee> PhilRod: where can i go from here?
<PhilRod> take a look at ~/.xsession-errors
<PhilRod> that contains the terminal output from kde
<PhilRod> it might have some clues
<genpfault> In the http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu repo
<genpfault> I can't seem to find kwin3_icewm.so in any of the kdeartwork packages
<genpfault> Is this simply a temporary oversight?
<wallabee> PhilRod: where can i find this directory?
<PhilRod> wallabee: "~" means "your home directory"
<wallabee> I just see  Desktop, Documents, Music, Public etc...
<PhilRod> wallabee: it's a hidden directory, so you'll need "ls -a" to see it
<wallabee> okay thanks
<amerigo> a question please... I need SpiderZilla (firefox add-ons) for Linux , but I have noticed that there's no way to have this on Linux... there's other solution?
<genpfault> wget?
<genpfault> http://fosswire.com/2008/04/21/create-a-mirror-of-a-website-with-wget/
<genpfault> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=wget+mirror&btnG=Search
<amerigo> wget allow to download entire sites on hard disk?
<wallabee> PhilRod: i see .xsession-errors and .xsession-errors-:1
<PhilRod> you probably want the first of those - but take a look with "ls -la" to see which has the more recent modification date - that'll be the one that has the most recent errors in it
<genpfault> amerigo: yeah, I'm pretty sure that's what the mirror options do
<wallabee> PhilRod: yes the first you were correct, when i try to "cd .xsession-errors" it says not a valid directory
<PhilRod> wallabee: it's a file - you can look at it with less or emacs
<genpfault> amerigo: or you can just use httrack (http://www.httrack.com/), which is what Spiderzilla appears to wrap
<wallabee> PhilRod: less .xsession-errors  gives me ".xsession-errors  (END)
<wallabee> its hilighted
<skole> Hi! What can I write in konsole to fint information about what kind of kubuntu I have on my PC?
<PhilRod> wallabee: that means you've got to the end of the file - you can hit 'q' to exit less
<PhilRod> wallabee: but there should be some text in the file - "cat .xsession-errors" will dump the whole lot to your screen - does that give you anything?
<wallabee> PhilRodD just takes me to another command prompt
<PhilRod> wallabee: ok, that means the file is empty, which is odd
<wallabee> the mod date was for today too
<PhilRod> ok, let's try a different tack - let's check that you can actually run a different window manager - blackbox is a nice easy one
<PhilRod> sudo apt-get install blackbox
<PhilRod> wallabee: that'll install blackbox, then you'll want to reboot to get kdm to pick up the fact that it's available
<PhilRod> then you should be able to choose it as a session type
<PhilRod> ...in kdm, I mean
<wallabee> PhilRod: excellent
<skole> Hi! Is there a command line command that gives out information on what kubuntu version i have installed?
<Clache> p_quarles>I read the help on etc/skel . It's exactly that I search, big thanx
<wallabee> PhilRod: arghh.. it says unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing
<wallabee> a bunch of failed to fetch
<PhilRod> wallabee: is the internet connection on the machine working?
<wallabee> PhilRod: im use a wireless card do i need to hardwire
<wallabee> PhilRodD works fine when im in kde but dont know if it can detect connection since i cant login
<antu> hey folks. ^^ im in trouble.. on my fresh kubuntu both adept and synaptic (apt-get) behave unusable. i cant find gimp because synaptic only shows what i already have and adept doesnt show anything with an search entered... what shall i do?  : /
<aleite> Hello guys
<marc__> bonjour
<aleite> I compiled qt from qtcopy, now programs that use qt (like vlc) only starts from terminal
<wallabee> aleite pphello
<aleite> I set the QTDIR variables correctly.. do you have any clue of what's happening?
<cuznt> i need to make a guest user for my kde4.2.x
<cuznt> pls
<PhilRod> wallabee: yeah - do you have wired? That's easier to set up from the command line
<falckon> hey, i have kde4, and i reduced the height of plasma, but now the dashboard icons never generate correcty. it just repeats the device notifier icon for every one of my running programs that has a task icon
<wallabee> PhilRod: okay have it directly wired from modem
<PhilRod> wallabee: if you're lucky it connected automatically, otherwise try "sudo dhclient eth0"
<PhilRod> then try apt-get again
<wallabee> PhilRod: thumbs up
<wallabee> PhilRod: unfortunately same result when i switch session type to blackbox
<PhilRod> wallabee: I don't really know what's wrong, but I can think of one more thing to try, if you want
<wallabee> PhilRod: thanks for the help.. i'll give it a shot if it means a chance of accessing my project
<PhilRod> wallabee: ok, we can try starting an X session directly from the command line. So, run "echo exec blackbox > ~/.xinitrc"
<PhilRod> that creates a file called .xinitrc (note the dot) in your home directory
<PhilRod> then "startx -- :1" which will start an X session and run the commands in ~/.xinitrc. The "-- :1" tells it to run alongside the existing kdm, which is already running an X process
<wallabee> ok
<wallabee> trying now
<falckon> anyone know why system tray in kde4 is reusing other icons rather than generating small ones for my tray applications?
<nosrednaekim> falckon: is this 4.2?
<wallabee> PhilRod: i get "echo: write error: no space left on device" when i run echo command
<PhilRod> wallabee: aaaah, that's probably the cause of all your trouble
<PhilRod> your disk's full
<falckon> nosrednaekim: its kde 4.1.2
<PhilRod> wallabee: 'df -h' will show you disk usage
<wallabee> PhilRod: it says 71 of 72 G used
<wallabee> i have know idea how
<nosrednaekim> falckon: ok, I'm getting that problem in 4.2, but I didn't used to
<nosrednaekim> it started when I made some modifications to the xorg.conf
<falckon> hmm i have just made some modifications, although at the same time i had shrunk the plasma bar so i thought it was related to that
<wallabee> PhilRod: ive only got a couple cds worth of music on it and maybe a movie..some stuffff like azureaus and firefox kaffeine...maybe its games? can i remove somethings like games to make space?
<nosrednaekim> falckon: do you have an Intel graphics chip?
<wallabee> P
<falckon> yep 945
<nosrednaekim> falckon: same here.... I added "Clone True" to the xorg.conf... I think might be the problem
<falckon> yeah i added that too
<wallabee> Pbil
<nosrednaekim> falckon: try removing it and restarting X
<PhilRod> wallabee: that's probably the easiest way to clear enough space to get things running again
<nosrednaekim> falckon: (I'm kinda busy right now or I would)
<falckon> yeah i'll try that, brb, need to start using a curses irc
<PhilRod> wallabee: once you get kde back up, you can probably find some tools to analyze disk usage
<wallabee> PhilRod: im only familiar with removing the games with adept how would i go about?
<PhilRod> wallabee: sudo apt-get remove nameofgame
<wallabee> PhilRod: is there a way i can get a list of games so i know what they are?
<PhilRod> wallabee: don't think there is
<wallabee> PhilRod: ahh.. i dont remember any of the package names
<falckon> nosrednaekim: i found the line in the xorg config file that did it
<nosrednaekim> which one?
<falckon> it wasn't the clone one, its Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<falckon> commenting that out fixed it
<falckon> they still generate incorrectly often, which is a different problem altogether that i'd like to fix
<nosrednaekim> ok.... I was thinking that too... I already commented it out, just hadn't restarted yet
<nosrednaekim> falckon: wouldn't happen to have a Aspire one would you?
<falckon> yeah
<falckon> lol, i figured
<falckon> we probably got those options on the same aspire forum
<nosrednaekim> lol... dang tutorials lol
<nosrednaekim> I got them on the wiki page
<falckon> oh yea, that one
<falckon> i got a few things off of forums
<falckon> but mostly the wiki
<PhilRod> wallabee: ok, you can try clearing stuff out of your home dir. "du -sh ~" will tell you the size of your home directory
<nosrednaekim> still having any problems? everything is working great here for me.
<falckon> i think all the devices are working now, setting the snd-intel-hda model to acer-aspire fixed the headphones plugged in still playing through speakers issue
<falckon> but the internal mic sounds terrible, on the wiki it seems to be a known issue
<falckon> maybe just the laptop
<nosrednaekim> well, i'm on Jaunty so thats fixed by default here
<nosrednaekim> I haven't tested the mic though
<falckon> and, i'm scared to plug an sd card into my left slot after i almost couldn't get it out the last time, the left one is an sd card reader right?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, they both are
<falckon> yeah, the right one clicks in and out, but the left one the card just completely disappears into the laptop and doesn't click out
<falckon> is it supposed to be like that cause its usually for more permanent storage?
<nosrednaekim> I guess... it clickes out for me though
<nosrednaekim> its just a bit tighter
<nop> hello
<falckon> yeah, ok, it just didn't click in right the first time heh
<nosrednaekim> Ubuntu doesn't see the difference between the two slots though IIRC so you may as well use the right one
<falckon> oh really? the wiki said you just had to use the left one first and then you could use both
<nosrednaekim> oh... ok..
<falckon> kinda odd behaviour
<falckon> but whatever
<wallabee> PhilRod: how much space would you say is sufficient to get kde up?
<PhilRod> wallabee: I'd clear out a couple of megabytes at least
<wallabee> PhilRod: im good now thanks for all the efforts !!
<PhilRod> yw :-)
<UKMadBeef> anyone know if there is an "approved way" of getting my bluetooth mouse working in intrepid without installing half of gnome?
<UKMadBeef> i can do it via console but have to do that every time ... think i can hack the bluetooth config to enable the hidd daemon but wanted to know if there is a nicer way
<UKMadBeef> did read somewhere that installing a later version of kdebluetooth4 sorts it via the gui
<falckon> nosrednaekim: have any tips for making the kde gui stuff smaller?
<UKMadBeef> turn your font sizes down :)
<szad> Hello i have a problem with wifi ad-hoc internet on kde, which i dont have on gnome, can anyone help me?
<falckon> yeah, that's most of it i suppose, and i shrunk the plasma bar
<falckon> thanks UKMadBeef
<UKMadBeef> aye thats as far as i got
<UKMadBeef> i think there may be an option to turn down the DPI also but i haven't found that yet
<UKMadBeef> only had kubuntu installed since this morning
<falckon> yeah, in xorg.conf in section "Monitor" you add DisplaySize 195 113
<falckon> i'm not sure what size exactly that represents, but it made the start menu smaller
<falckon> it actually fits on the acer aspire's 1024x600 resolution
<UKMadBeef> ahh yeah cos opensuse asks you your physical screen size so it must calculate it and add the config
<UKMadBeef> ah you on a netbook too? i've installed a bunch of different distros on my samsung nc10
<falckon> yep
<UKMadBeef> think i'm sticking with kubuntu 8.10 even though it is full of bugs i think it's about as good as desktop linux gets right now
<UKMadBeef> well maybe opensuse is better but i've always stuck to debian based stuff in my brief time using linux
<falckon> i've tried a few, i liked the idea of gentoo but it wasn't stable enough
<falckon> and it was a pain if you forgot a few use flags
<falckon> debian's been my favourite mainly cause it just works
<UKMadBeef> yeah i just wanted something i could install and then just tweak the extras, like you usually get with windows
<UKMadBeef> i tried sidux but got pissed off with that, too much work involved to get it to where i want it
<NicholaiB> I disabled the propriatary nvidia driver and now I get a completely blank screen once kde has launched. any clue on how to re-enable the driver from the console?
<UKMadBeef> opensuse just didnt really click with me, looked very well rounded tho
<fernando_> how can I install the standar libraries for C++??
<UKMadBeef> NicholaiB: not 100% sure but try looking at your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file
<UKMadBeef> think that's the name of it, one sec
<UKMadBeef> fernando_: apt-get :)
<fernando_> UKMadBeef:  package name? if you dont mine please
<UKMadBeef> ok NicholaiB have a look at the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist at the bottom there may be a line that says something along the lines of "blacklist nvidia" or whatever the driver is called
<NicholaiB> ukmadbeef: will check that once I reboot. hopefully that's all that's needed
<NicholaiB> aha
<UKMadBeef> if you see anything like that, remove it or comment it out, then reboot
<UKMadBeef> that's how ubuntu turned my wireless card off anyway
<NicholaiB> ok, I'll have a look
<UKMadBeef> good luck :)
<NicholaiB> I just wonder if it's trying to use the open source drivers instead
<UKMadBeef> not sure with nvidia to be honest, only ever used desktop linux on this netbook here, and that's intel graphics (and if it makes you feel any better the drivers are crap for intel too, although i believe it stems from a fedora x.org patch which ubuntu includes)
<NicholaiB> ukmadbeef: but if several drivers are loaded, how does kde know which one to use?
<NicholaiB> doesn't seem to be the xconfig file anymore
<UKMadBeef> dont know NicholaiB there could be a random number generator in there somewhere :)
<NicholaiB> hehe...
<UKMadBeef> from what i read, x.org is largely self configuring
<awidegreen> is anybody using gvim under kde (4.1.3) - intrepid? i installed vim-gtk, but gvim do not start from krunner neither konsole! Any idea?
<UKMadBeef> so you could always try renaming your xorg conf and run with none
<NicholaiB> well, I'll better reboot and play around. thx anyway
<UKMadBeef> no probz good luck
<UKMadBeef> awidegreen: does it run when you call it via terminal or alt-f2 ?
<UKMadBeef> awidegreen: dont know if it will add a menu item or not as gvim sounds like it's meant for a gnome environment
 * UKMadBeef is a proper noob sorry
<awidegreen> both don't work - and no output on the konsole
<UKMadBeef> I'd have a look at apt and make sure it's installed it
<apostle_> is there a detter file manager for KDE, dolphin and konqueror dont seem as good as the one you get with gnome
<UKMadBeef> awidegreen: should be able to just do apt-get (or aptitude) install vim-gtk
<siegie> apostle_: detter?
<UKMadBeef> apostle_: dont think so, although if you want you can run nautilus :)
<apostle_> yeah i meant better* but you know
<awidegreen> UKMadBeef: it is installed - for sure!
<UKMadBeef> i like dolphin think it's way better than the gnome stuff
<siegie> apostle_: i think dolphin is as fast as nautilus and has more features than nautilus
<UKMadBeef> awidegreen: what command are you using to run it?
<siegie> apostle_: i have only some performance issues when nepomuk is enabled
<awidegreen> UKMadBeef: gvim ?!? > /etc/alternatives/gvim -> /usr/bin/vim.gtk
<awidegreen> i'm pretty sure its not my fault :D
<UKMadBeef> hehe it's linux everything is your fault :)
<UKMadBeef> tried vim-gtk ?
<awidegreen> of course
<UKMadBeef> may just install it myself and see what happens
<UKMadBeef> although i hate vi
<awidegreen> i really like it :D
<UKMadBeef> i always forget half the command and end up getting really confused
<UKMadBeef> but then i've been using windoze for donkey's years
<awidegreen> using it for years - but now i want to test to graph. version  ;)
<UKMadBeef> a lad at work uses it on windows, he won't use anything else :)
<awidegreen> UKMadBeef: is it working on your system?
<laurie> .
<UKMadBeef> just installing now
<UKMadBeef> works fine on mine
<UKMadBeef> type gvim into terminal and away it goes
<UKMadBeef> I installed gvim-gtk
<UKMadBeef> with it came tcl8.4 (which I also hate), vim-gui-common and vim-runtime
<UKMadBeef> I did do it via aptitude though
<UKMadBeef> not apt-get
<UKMadBeef> in case you want to roll back your previous changes and do it the way I did, just do this:
<UKMadBeef> sudo aptitude, press L then type gvim, open up virtual packages, select gvim and press enter, scroll to vim-gtk 1:7.1.314blablabla, press +, then press g
<UKMadBeef> oh yeah then press g again i think
<awidegreen> UKMadBeef: like i said, it isn't my fault :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk-qt-engine/+bug/270972
<awidegreen> sorry for bothering - find it 5 sec ago :D
<UKMadBeef> no bother :)
<UKMadBeef> might just leave and come back again, feeling a bit left out with a screen full of that
<UKMadBeef> heheh
<UKMadBeef> anyone any idea about bluetooth or intel gfx corruption on intrepid?
<xp-killer> how do i install real player on kubuntu?
<Tm_T> !mp3 | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<UKMadBeef> hehe your bot understands the pipe
<UKMadBeef> thats ace
<Tm_T> !bot > UKMadBeef
<ubottu> UKMadBeef, please see my private message
<UKMadBeef> that's wicked
<UKMadBeef> i've played with machine learning scripts for eggdrop but to be honest tcl makes my eyes bleed
<xp-killer> Tm_T: i falow he first link u give me to restricted formats but i still cant read my videos
<xp-killer> Tm_T: im trying to play rmvb video files
<piquadrat> Hi! Do the KDE 4.2 Beta2 packages support Google Gadgets on plasma?
<fernando_>  I am trying to use netbeans on linux, my first problem is doesnt find the library iostream, which package do I need to install in order to get it work properly??
<fernando_> netbeans with c++
<UKMadBeef> no idea on either of those but fernando_ i would try looking through the repositories (using something like aptitude) for anything containing "libc"
<UKMadBeef> but to be honest i have no clue when it comes to c++ if i write anything it's usually in vb hehe
<UKMadBeef> oh yeah
<UKMadBeef> piquadrat: there is a debian kde 4.2 live cd
<UKMadBeef> might be worth looking at, in case you dont want to risk kde 4.2 on your installation
<michael__> Hello? I need some help using IRC
<piquadrat> UKMadBeef: I have already installed the Beta2 packages from kubuntu.org, they are absolutely stable for me. But I can't load Google Gadget files, altough I remember several announcements that KDE 4.2 should support them.
<UKMadBeef> no idea then piquadrat you likely know more than i do already
<michael__> Can someone help me out?
<UKMadBeef> michael__: whats the problem you got this far :)
<michael__> Well, I am trying to connect to a server for a new MMORPG in development
<michael__> the channel is #AncientBeast
<piquadrat> So, either I have not installed all the necessary deps for Google Gadgets or Kubuntu doesn't package them in the first place. Or perhaps the KDE devs dropped support for it for the 4.2 release...
<michael__> I don't know how to connect, when I type in the channel, it says error connecting, and won't connect
<UKMadBeef> if it's on the same server as this one, /join #AncientBeast
<UKMadBeef> if not then it depends on which irc program you are using
<michael__> Well, it let me now
<michael__> but why wouldn't it before?
<michael__> When I put it into auto connect
<UKMadBeef> if you do that i think you have to disconnect and reconnect to the server
<UKMadBeef> as auto connect probably only runs on startup
<michael__> hmm, okay. I'll work with, thanks!!!
<michael__> I'm connected now >.>
<UKMadBeef> no probz :)
<deamoon> hyper_ch. ill pastebin that for u what i get k
<hyper_ch> deamoon: why?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: there's no point of you pasting the banned ips
<deamoon> hyper_ch. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/95266/
<deamoon> hyper_ch. its not that
<hyper_ch> deamoon: ???
<deamoon> hyper_ch. i dont understand thant howto check
<DawnLight> hello. i'm having trouble with the ide controller. http://pastebin.com/d1e797244 http://pastebin.com/d4e1699c2
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I don't know what the problem is
<hyper_ch> deamoon: either your friend is banned, then he's in the deny.hosts file
<hyper_ch> deamoon: or you did not setup mysecureshell correctly, then you need to check the configuration and check the logs as to why it does not work
<deamoon> hyper_ch. w8 can u try to log in
<deamoon> hyper_ch. i did what web site sayd to do :)
<UKMadBeef> DawnLight: does the hard drive click or anything while these errors are appearing?
<UKMadBeef> like louder than usual
<hyper_ch> deamoon: giving someone you don't really know access is not a thing that is advised to do.... but I can try to login if you want
<UKMadBeef> also do other operating systems work
<deamoon> hyper_ch. well ill creat a login for u
<DawnLight> UKMadBeef: i can't check now - this is my friend's. windows works (as much as you can say such a thing)
<deamoon> hyper_ch. login pasw hyper ip 78.105.12.220
<hyper_ch> login can't be hyper_ch
<bazhang> deamoon, that is a really bad idea
<bazhang> deamoon, these channels are logged
<hyper_ch> bazhang: it's mysecureshell if everything works fine... so it's chrooted
<bazhang> deamoon, which means anyone reading the logs can get in now
<hyper_ch> (if correctly setup)
<UKMadBeef> sorry DawnLight wife just got home looking at 2nd paste now
<deamoon> well im checkin is it workin
<deamoon> looks like no
<deamoon> :(
<hyper_ch> deamoon:
<hyper_ch> Could not chdir to home directory /home/hyper: No such file or directory
<hyper_ch> Connection to 78.105.12.220 closed.
<hyper_ch> deamoon: so you did not set the home correctly
<UKMadBeef> DawnLight: to be honest it doesnt look that much of a problem, all the hardware is pretty standard
<UKMadBeef> what are the symptoms?
<deamoon> hyper_ch. so how to set up correctly
 * UKMadBeef is a noob but will have a bash before teatime
<hyper_ch> deamoon: that depends on your config
<deamoon> hyper_ch. i dont know how to set dir as u sayd
<hyper_ch> deamoon: in the mysecureshell config you have currently set it to "Home                    /home/$USER"    I assume
<deamoon> hyper_ch. i did /Home/home/$USER
<deamoon> hyper_ch. thats it
<hyper_ch> deamoon: well, that folder must exist
<hyper_ch> deamoon: if you want to make multiple users use the same folder then it should not have $USER at the end
<hyper_ch> deamoon: it's all a question of configuration
<jasonk> hello?
<deamoon> hyper_ch. so instead USER i should put user name? or what
<hyper_ch> $USER is a variable for the according user
<hyper_ch> deamoon: either create for each user a directory OR make one common directory for everyone
<deamoon> hyper_ch. so it should look like /Home/home   if foe everyone
<deamoon> ?
<hccmb> hello there
<deamoon> hyper_ch. sorry for thes dumb questions
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I don't know.... you have to know what yuo want to do... I don't know what yuo want
<hccmb> any chance i can get ati card to work woth 3D?
<hccmb> with
<hccmb> kubuntu version 8.10
<hyper_ch> deamoon: do you want that all people that get access to your box end up in the same directory?
<hccmb> would the official ati drivers do the trick?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: if you want that, then don't use the $USER variable
<deamoon> hyper_ch. yes
<hyper_ch> deamoon: if you want them to be in an individual folder each, then use the $USER variable and make sure the according directory exists
<deamoon> hyper_ch. write me full line with folder sftp for every1
<hyper_ch> deamoon: why don't you try it? you learn much more that way
<deamoon> hyper_ch. cos i still didnt get it u kno my english is not first language :(
<hyper_ch> deamoon: english is my fourth language
<deamoon> hyper_ch. u from?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: switzerland
<deamoon> hyper_ch. i c
<deamoon> hyper_ch. ok is it gonna be like Home/home/sftp?
<deamoon> hyper_ch. or Home/home/USER/sftp?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: make a whole line of what you would enter there
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and also tell why you think that is good so
<deamoon> hyper_ch. ok i think that user logging to ftp will be directed to home and than to sftp as a home dir rigth? Home/home/sftp?
<hyper_ch> deamoon: not really
<hyper_ch> deamoon: you should learn about absolute and relativ paths
<deamoon> hyper_ch. lol
<deamoon> hyper_ch. i need to learn whole lot
<hyper_ch> deamoon: life is an neverending learning experience
<deamoon> hyper_ch. agree
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I'd use:   /home/sftp
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and then create that folder
<deamoon> hyper_ch i c
<hyper_ch> deamoon: and then play around with DirFakeUser and DirFakeGroup and DirFakeMode so that every user has access to all files
<hyper_ch> deamoon: or maybe is that done with defaultrights... not sure... you just need to test that
<deamoon> hyper_ch. omg it sounds hard but i need to read more about it
<deamoon> hyper_ch. or otherwise im in troble
<deamoon> hyper_ch. u brobably  programer or so
<hyper_ch> deamoon: I do know a bit of programming but it's not my main work
<deamoon> hyper_ch. what u do for livin
<hyper_ch> deamoon: the man pages are usually excellent
<hyper_ch> deamoon: lawyer
<deamoon> damn
<deamoon> nice
<UKMadBeef> a lawyer once told me that understanding legal documents and program code isn't too dissimilar :)
<UKMadBeef> although i tried it once with some legal stuff and it was worse than reading perl
<UKMadBeef> and everyone knows perl looks like you've just sneezed on your screen
<UKMadBeef> heheh
<hyper_ch> UKMadBeef: being lawyer is simple
<hyper_ch> UKMadBeef: you just need to tell "your" truth and "your" facts and tell the judge where the law say that you're right because of that truth and that fact
<UKMadBeef> then how come you all get paid so much?? :)
<hyper_ch> UKMadBeef: because most people don't want to read much
<admin__> ciao
<rolf29> anyone that can tell me how i get the burning windows to work?? i have compiz fusion enabled and have cube and water and many other efects, but the burning windows wont work although they are enabled.. help anyone?
<rolf29> i use kde 4.1 on a fujitsu siemens lifbook-E notebook
<jb_> bonsoir, tout le monde. J'ai besoin d'un peu d'aide. J'ai un pc portable avec dual core 2 duo (T7600) 2,4g. et 4Giga de Ram, je doit prendre le version Kubuntu a proc 64bit pour pour voir gérer ma ram ? merci bc
<rolf29> anyone that can help me??
<jussi01> rolf29: I dont know about compiz much, but i seem to remember if you have a conflicting effect on then it could negate the burn one. so check there is no other action for windows being closed also
<rolf29> such as?? i tried turning it to random efects also..
<glade88> hello.. which would be the package that I'd install to get the RSS dataengine for plasma (to get RSSNOW widget working)
<glade88> ?
<UKMadBeef> hyper_ch: hehe too true (sorry wasnt being ignorant, dog just puked up hehe had to clean)
<UKMadBeef> wish IT guys got paid as much for reading manuals tho hehe
<UKMadBeef> well
<UKMadBeef> i guess some are but not me hehe
<dawn> hi what would cause CUPS to be slow?
<ataxic> Hello, I'm having trouble after the first boot of a kubuntu 8.10 install. After I have logged in and the splash screen comes up it kinda stalls after the hd icon is fully visible but after 5-10 minutes its still at the splash screen and not starting up KDE. I'm using a i810 gfx card. Anything I should change?
<ataxic> It doesn't work from the Livecd either btw and it is a clean install
<siegie> kubuntu 8.10, doesn't show a dialog when a cd/dvd is inserted. It works fine with a usb storage
<coltin> Hello my names Coltin, and im having a KDE issue with Kubuntu 8.10 can anyone help?
<Ejlan> If you state the problem maybe
<coltin> Well after I logged in The KDE desktop was no longer there, and was replaced, to what looks like a gnome desktop, it had an errorr, but i accidently pressed a button on it, so I dont know what it was. The options were Dont delete, or delete tho
<Ejlan> sorry can't think of what to do
<Ejlan> if you wait awhille maybe some one with more experience will help you
<coltin> yea thank you, anyone you can recommend?
<Ejlan> not really
<coltin> k
<coltin> So anyone else currently here than can help me, with a KDE 4 Kubuntu 8.10 problem?
<mrunagi> did they get rid of desktop cube in 8.10
<coltin> im a complete noob lol
<coltin> i have no idea what that is
<mrunagi> how new r u coltin
<coltin> Well I have merely dabbled in different linux programs, I want to become serious in learning, but was born and raised on windows, I really dislike windows tho
<mrunagi> eh they all have their place
<coltin> This problem im having is a serious annoyance tho, I really hope to get it fixed soon
<mrunagi> what problem are u having
<coltin> Well I logged on to my computer today, and KDE 4 was no longer there, what Im currently seeing is a stripped down gnome desktop, it had an error but i accidently exited out of it so i do not know what it was.
<mrunagi> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<coltin> it says is already the newesst version
<coltin> should i try uninstalling it then instelling it
<mrunagi> try uninstalling gnome]
<mrunagi> brb
<coltin> i dont think its actually gnome on here, it just seems like it, it appears kde4 is the only actual thing on here so i dont get it
<ataxic> maybe it is gnome pretending to be kde
<ataxic> really being kde, trying to mess with your head
<coltin> lol what
<ataxic> astleast you are getting to the desktop stage
<coltin> I just want my kde 4 back on here lmao
<ataxic> i get stuck at the splash screen
<ataxic> thats how far i get
<ataxic> i just wanted to check out kde4 on kubuntu quickly, bit dissapointed with this
<coltin> i guess im just going to have to uninstall reinstall
<ataxic> yeh me too, back to slackware, this is 8.10 is a joke
<coltin> i like it a lot, but it did take a while to get everything to work right
<ataxic> not really
<ataxic> i tried another kubuntu and it was a few clicks here and there
<ataxic> easy peasy
<ataxic> (compared to slackware)
<coltin> yea
<mrunagi> man why is my video so weird
<mrunagi> broken pieces, scrambled lines on tray icons
<patrus> hi guys, i need your help, i need a link for a nice tutorial about the CardLayout class, thanks.
<mike-solidus> hey, just updated to 8.10 and i cannot shut down my computer from the graphical interface i need to sudo reboot or sudo halt to get it to shutdown, clicking logoff or anything from the kmenu appears to do nothing
<mike-solidus> also i cannot get jockey to install the fglrx drivers, it says they are available, i click activate it says downloading/ installing and then the window closes and i'm back to a view of an unactivated fglrx driver
<AlexanderChriste> Hello guys! I've installed ubuntu and I'm verry happy for it :) But I can't type an "at" (@) with my Danish keyboard - I've tryed googled it without luck though, any help?
<mike-solidus> AlexanderChriste: search the forums for dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server or something like that, it probably guessed your keyboard wrong with the autoconfigure, but you need to know more information about you compouter than you did when you first installed kubuntu when you do that
<floryn90> ciao
<floryn90> c'è qualcuno?
<mike-solidus> AlexanderChriste: it will ask you things like your video card, refresh rate, verticle/horizontal sync, as well as keyboard layout and screen resolutions, it stores the configurations in /etc/x11/xorg.conf or /etc/xorg/xorg.conf some string like that, sorry i'm not in kubuntu right now so i can't check
<Pici> !it | floryn90
<ubottu> floryn90: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<vlt> Hello. How can I tell an X program's window ran from the shell to always keep on top?
<aleksandar> hello
<aleksandar> how do i enable scroll lock button? i press it and nothing happens???
<aleksandar> without X, it works fine, but as soon as X starts (frooom kdm) i cannot press it
<antiquark> Hi, I updated to KDE 4.2 Beta 2 and the RSSNOW, weather and news applets are not retrieving the data. I tried reinstalling kdeplasma-addons to no avail. I opened plasmaengineexplorer and there is nothing under 'weather'. What may be wrong?
<uga> guys, anyone else is seeing (on kubuntu 8.10) that inkscape is broken?
<uga> it doesn't draw anything at all
<uga> object are all invisible, and color bars don't even show up
<uga> ah, figured out
<uga> what on... it defaults to tranlucency == 100% for all new objects
<uga> very useful :(
<uga> and well, colorbars still don't show up in the object properties
<ubuntu> ouah putain ça debarque ici
<lasart> Hi everyone.
<slow-motion> hi
<vlt> Hello. How can I tell an X program's window ran from the shell to always keep on top?
<iGoose> hello/ help me to find rus help
<hallowname> !ru > iGoose
<ubottu> iGoose, please see my private message
<iGoose> thx
<marek_> hi is there any way to manage dual display in kde4?
<marek_> krandtray sees both of the screens
<vivien> Hi! I am under Kubuntu 8.04. I would like to upgrade to Kubuntu 8.10, but I fear that I will loose Khotkeys. Does Khotkeys finally work?
<vivien> In Kubuntu 8.04, I am under KDE4, but I use khotkeys from KDE3. Is khotkeys still broken in Kubuntu 8.10?
<elite47> Bonjour
<jussi01> !fr | elite47
<ubottu> elite47: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<vivien> No one knows about the status of khotkeys in Kubuntu 8.10? I thought it was intensively used by advanced users.
<hallowname> vivien: i don't think anyone here feels like talking about khotkeys right now :P
<vivien> hallowname: Oh! Why is that?
<hallowname> vivien: i don't know... maybe bad time of the day, and no khotkeys guru's are here :P
<hallowname> vivien: i dont know anything about it, i actually don't even have kubuntu, i just use the 'kubuntu-desktop' package + kdesvn-build
<vivien> hallowname: Ok... Maybe KDE IRC is more alive?
<vivien> hallowname: What is this package?
<hallowname> vivien: sort of...
<hallowname> vivien: huh? that package installs kubuntu desktop from an 'ubuntu' system
<vivien> hallowname: ok, but does it not interfere with your kde builds?
<vivien> hallowname: You are under KDE 4.2, then. Did you find significant improvements over KDE 4.1, in terms of stability and efficiency?
<dwidmann> vivien: last I heard khotkeys was going to be fixed for kde 4.2
<vivien> hallowname: I see. I wonder how developers are working without it. I cannot believe they click on icons to launch applications!
<vivien> dwidmann: thanks for the information. I guess there is no way to have it under 8.10. Then I will wait from 9.04...
<alexander> Hi again guys - How can I open this file?
<alexander> Change to the location where the WineCVS.sh is lying and start it with:
<dwidmann> vivien: when kde 4.2 is released it'll probably find its way into intrepid-backports
<alexander> $ sh WineCVS.sh
<vivien> dwidmann: yes, but in between... This is a pity because I had to warn several people about that (possibly) broken feature. Kubuntu is not responsible for it, anyway...
<hyper_ch> vivien: the PPA repo for KDE 4.2 beta 2 is good
<vivien> hyper_ch: And khotkeys is back in it?
<hyper_ch> vivien: what's that?
<vivien> hyper_ch: It enables you to define global shortcuts. For instance to launch a konsole, or a browser.
<vivien> hyper_ch: for instance ctrl+win+k or so to launch the konsole. How do you launch a konsole?
<hyper_ch> vivien: haven't tried
<hyper_ch> vivien: but kontact is a lot nicer
<hyper_ch> vivien: so is amarok
<hyper_ch> vivien: :)
<vivien> hyper_ch: Yes, but without khotkeys... I am not going to launch applications with krunner or by clicking on icons!!
<fdoving> vivien: you can add shortcuts to the menu items from the menu editor.
<dwidmann> vivien: you could make shortcuts with xbindkeys
<fdoving> vivien: atleast that works for me in 4.2 beta 2.
<hyper_ch> vivien: well, you do have to "move" somehow anyway until we have neural interfaces
<vivien> fdoving: It does not work in Kubuntu 8.10 as far as I know. Khotkeys is supposed to handle that, but it seems to be broken
<fdoving> vivien: works for me with the beta 2 ppa.
<vivien> hyper_ch: I am looking forward to that neural interface!
<vivien> fdoving: good news!
<antiquark> Anyone running KDE 4.2 Beta 2 from the repos can say if the RSS, News and weather plasmoids work?
<hyper_ch> vivien: so am I
<hyper_ch> antiquark: rss plasmoid of kontact?
<antiquark> no RSSNOW on the desktop
<vivien> fdoving: Is kde 4.2 beta 2 stable enough?
<antiquark> I filed a bug on the KDE bug tracker, but I was called it is probable a Kubuntu packaging issue
<hyper_ch> vivien: it's way better than 4.1 I think
<hyper_ch> vivien: also akonadi sometimes has a few issues
<fdoving> vivien: for my day to day work it's fine. haven't experienced any big issues, not that i've explored it much though.
<hallowname> yea 4.2.svn is great here
<hallowname> way better than 4.1
<vivien> hyper_ch & fdoving: I am tempted. Not sure yet
<hyper_ch> vivien: you can do it if you really want
<hyper_ch> vivien: you can do it if you really want, but you must try
<hallowname> im a plasma programmer so it's like desktop heaven to me...
<hyper_ch> vivien: try and try, try and try
<hyper_ch> vivien: you'll succeed at last :)
<fdoving> vivien: backup your homedir/configs and give it a try.
<hallowname> it's not too unstable really...
<vivien> hyper_ch: but, there is no flight back
<hallowname> yea, keep ur /home safe :P
<hyper_ch> vivien: sure there is
<hyper_ch> vivien: backups :)
<hyper_ch> vivien: you should always have backups
<hyper_ch> vivien: no matter what you do
<hyper_ch> who konws, if you turn on your computer tomorrow the harddisk might just be dead
<hyper_ch> it can happen
<vivien> hyper_ch: First, I need to upgrade to Kubuntu 8.10; I cannot get back to 8.01
<antiquark> vivien: remove koffice2 if its installed before installing 4.2
<vivien> hyper_ch: I backup my home, not my /usr
<hallowname> just use kdesvn-build
<hyper_ch> vivien: there is no 8.01
<vivien> 8.04
<hyper_ch> :)
<hyper_ch> I almost installed 9.04 yesterday
<hallowname> hyper_ch: im on 9.04 (kinda)
<vivien> But, ok, assume I upgrade to 8.10. Then I have KDE 4.1.2 (or 4.1.3? I cannot recall). Now I install the 4.2 beta package. Is it possible to get back the 4.1 in case of problems?
<vivien> With a backup of .kde of course
<hyper_ch> vivien: not really
<hyper_ch> well, reinstallation if that falls under "to get back to 4.1)
<vivien> So, this is quite a jump. From Kubuntu 8.04 to Kubuntu 8.10 + KDE 4.2 beta...
<fdoving> i have done that kind of downgrading in the past, but it's not recommended if you need to ask that question, really.
<fdoving> i find 8.10+4.2b2 to be pretty usable.
<hyper_ch> I always do a reinstall upon each release
<hyper_ch> get rid of that crap that I installed for testing purposes
<vivien> The funny part is that the stable version is not the one it is supposed (I mean Kubuntu 8.04). You are telling me the best version is a beta version :)
<hyper_ch> and have a clean build
<hyper_ch> vivien: it's LTS...
<vivien> Which one?
<hyper_ch> vivien: and by default KDE 3.54
<hyper_ch> vivien: kde4 is something altogether different
<hyper_ch> 8.04 is LTS
<fdoving> vivien: you can choose, stable,  predictable and safe, or edgy, cool, new features, with a slightly higher risk of something breaking.
<hyper_ch> stable is also 8.10
<vivien> fdoving: Well, 8.04 is really broken. Konqueror crashes most of the time when it is closed. It has other bugs. Khotkeys is down. The whole is so slow.
<vivien> hyper_ch: yes, you are right. KDE 3.5.9 (or 3.5.10) can be in a LTS. No problem.
<fdoving> vivien: then it might be a good idea to upgrade. 4.2 is a beta but it's still a 4.2, not a 4.1 :)
<jillsmitt> help me please
<jillsmitt> who are free now and will listen my problem?
<EtherNet> is there any file where I can check what Ubuntu version the machine has ?
<hyper_ch> !question | jillsmitt
<ubottu> jillsmitt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: lsb_release -a
<EtherNet> cool
<EtherNet> I do 8.10 :D
<EtherNet> that's all I wanted to know
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: only 4 months to go till 9.04
<EtherNet> the countdown has started :D
<hyper_ch> if you wanna wait until it's declared "stable"
<tyutin> time flys when you get older. heh
<vivien> fdoving: I will consider that. You can confirm me again khotkeys is ok in your KDE 4.2 beta 2? This is my main issue. I can cope with bugs, but a broken khotkeys is too much for me!
<jillsmitt> hyper_ch: emm, i delete all kde software from my kubuntu, i want to use just X, how can i do it?
<fdoving> vivien: i can't find the usual old khotkeys config-gui, where you can add commands and gestures etc. but adding shortcuts to menuitems does work.
<vivien> jillsmitt: What do you mean by "use just X"?
 * EtherNet is going to install OpenOFFICE 3 under Ubuntu, cause the repository offers OpenOFFICE 2.X
<EtherNet> when OpenOffice is gonna be available on the repositories!
<vivien> fdoving: menueditor, you mean?
<fdoving> vivien: kmenuedit
<jillsmitt> vivien: there is no graphical display manager now, i need to run flux for example, how can i realize it by only tty1 or tty2?
<vivien> fdoving: apart from kmenueditor, the configuration is supposed to be in the system settings, adanced tab, 'input actions"
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: openoffice is availabile in the repos
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: just not v3
<jillsmitt> vivien: i just dont have kde on my computer, and i want to try something else, is it possible?
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: and it won't be in the current release - at least not from the official repos
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, sure I have 2.x installed from repositories, but 3.X is very cool and stable it should be available now
<fdoving> vivien: it's not there, but there is 'kcmshell keys' - doesn't work that well..
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: that's not how it works
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: and to be honest, I don't see many things added to 3 that make me desperatly want it
<fdoving> vivien: that is 'kcmshell4 keys'
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: but then, all I need to do is writting letters and well structured legal documents
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, not new features I think, but it's faster
<vivien> jillsmitt: I do not know flux. Is there a logging manager associated to it?
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: faste on ...?
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, it loads faster, I don't know I feel it faster when I work with it
<vivien> jillsmitt: you probably need to launch xdm, gdm or kdm: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start (kdm or anything else you have)
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: if you tweak OOo 2 a bit it will launch fast also
<vivien> jillsmitt: and choose your environment before you login
<fdoving> vivien: ah, input actions is there. it's in the general tab.
<jillsmitt> vivien: i try it, wait a sec
<hallowname> my OOo opens in 4 secs, on a 512mb 1ghz running kde4svn+compiz+firefox+amarok(while updating mysql collection)
 * hallowname brags and hides
<vivien> fdoving: if it is in the general tab, it is a good sign!
<fdoving> vivien: let me test it. hang on.
<vivien> jillsmitt: you may consider launching "ls /etc/init.d/*dm" to check what login manager are installed
<fdoving> vivien: yep, works.
<jillsmitt> vivien: ok
<vivien> fdoving: Wonderful!!! Thanks for trying this.
<jillsmitt> vivien: thereis no login managers, what manager is smallest? i whant to install it now
<vivien> fdoving: would you be using kontact (kmail, akregator), konsole, amarok and konqueror? These are my main applications.
<uga> marek_: are you still awaiting an answer on dual screens?
<hyper_ch> hallowname: so does mine
<hyper_ch> hallowname: in a little faster comp
<hyper_ch> hallowname: but fully encrypted ;)
<vivien> jillsmitt: I would install xdm for a light one: "sudo apt-get install xdm"
<uga> marek_: if so, I know it works just fine on 4.2 + nvidia, after configuring twinview mode using nvidia-settings app. Nto sure if that ever worked fine for 4.1
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: so you still have OOo 2.4?
<jillsmitt> vivien: ok thx
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, yep
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: open it :)
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: then we tweak a few settings
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, :D hehe there we go, hold on
<fdoving> vivien: i use konsole and amarok. dolphin for filemanagement, and mostly opera for mail and web. but konqueror also works well, but i haven't used it as my primary browser lately.
<hyper_ch> fdoving: main issue I have with konqui is the JS support
<hyper_ch> that's not really good :(
 * uga notes that it's usually sites that are not really good
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, loaded.
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: go to:  Tools --> Options
<EtherNet> I am there
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: then in "openoffic.org" expand it and select "Memory"
<EtherNet> there.
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: set number of steps to 40
<vivien> fdoving: And would kaffeine be back?
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, changed
<hyper_ch> EtherNet:graphics cache --> user of OOo: 20mb
<hallowname> EtherNet: also, disablin the JVM ups teh speed... some ppl need it tho...
<jillsmitt> vivien: kio-umountwrapper is broken i think, how can i force remove it?
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: memory per obeject 5MB
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: number of objects: 20
<fdoving> vivien: the old kaffeine is there. i don't use it at all.
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, yep
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: then in the left tab again, select now "java"
<EtherNet> I am there
<EtherNet> it's using java runtime
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: and disable java runtime environment
<vivien> jillsmitt: what makes you say that?
<EtherNet> done
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: close it and restart
<fdoving> jillsmitt: i can probably help you there. what does it say?
<jillsmitt> vivien: i can download but i cant install xsm
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, looks a bit faster :D
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, menus renders faster.
<vivien> jillsmitt: something like: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kio-umountwrapper/+bug/186729 ?
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: actually, change graphics cache: use for OOo to 128
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: memory per object 20
<jillsmitt> fdoving: first i open to u facts) i was del all kde software
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: number of objects 20
<jillsmitt> vivien: tty only i can use now
<EtherNet> lemme check
<jillsmitt> vivien: no browsers
<fdoving> jillsmitt: yeah, it's probably the bug vivien gave you the link to. it's a missing dependency.
<jillsmitt> fdoving: i cant use graphics, tell me how can i fix it?
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: on a blank document you probably won't notice much difference
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, it loads faster even
<EtherNet> maybe because of the lack of java now
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: oh ok :)
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: java is a big part
<jillsmitt> fdoving: i only have nude terminal alt+f1 alt+f2...
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: does OOo 3 still have java enabled?
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: if yes, then disabling it should make it even faster
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, I am not sure
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, thanks for your help :D
<hyper_ch> EtherNet: but you see, a little tweak makes it a lot faster
<vivien> jillsmitt: sudo apt-get --reinstall install kio-umountwrapper
<fdoving> jillsmitt: mkdir -p /usr/share/apps/dolphin/servicemenus/ && touch /usr/share/apps/dolphin/servicemenus/media_safelyremove.desktop.distrib
<hyper_ch> and now: good night everybody
<EtherNet> hyper_ch, have a nice sleep
<fdoving> jillsmitt: then remove it with 'sudo apt-get remove kio-umountwrapper' - or do as vivien says.
<dwidmann> ooh, it was true ... the gwenview fullscreen thumbnail bar *is* fixed in svn
<dinesh_> Hi Everyone, Not sure if i have understood this correctly.I am running Windows and Ubuntu as dual boot on a partetion hard drive
<dinesh_> from Ubuntu i've installed Virtual Box
<dinesh_> and want to load my windows inside Unbuntu..
<hallowname> dinesh_: oh no!!! teh virtual bawkx :P
<hallowname> dinesh_: it's pretty simple really
<uga> hallowname: does VBox know how to run from real disks? and is it safe?
<hallowname> dinesh_: using it u can have doze load in about 8 seconds or so...
<uga> vmware keeps warning that it's not very safe
<hallowname> uga: huh? vmware is lame... and closed source...
<hallowname> uga: it's never damaged any disc of mine... ?
<dinesh_> i want to load windows from a real disk
<uga> hallowname: and vbox is lame too, and closed source the most interesting part for linux users (usb devs)
<hallowname> dinesh_: that's fine
<fdoving> so it doesn't break all drivers etc?
<dinesh_> i am not sure if Virtual box is capable of doing it
<hallowname> dinesh_: mount it under the virtual windows's settings
<hallowname> dinesh_: sure it can
<dinesh_> the windows partetion is already mounted..
<dinesh_> is that what you mean
<hallowname> dinesh_: have you made a virtual windows machine yet? via the 'new machine wizard'?
<vivien> jillsmitt: how is it going?
<hallowname> dinesh_: oh, you mean from actual disk
<dinesh_> Yes..
<dinesh_> yes
<dinesh_> actual disk
<hallowname> dinesh_: gotcha, that's not safe, but if you must, i would suggest converting the disk into a .vdi first
<hallowname> dinesh_: it's a google and read project ;)
<uga> hallowname: see? vbox is even more lame
<hallowname> dinesh_: it can be done however
<uga> lol
<hallowname> uga: haha, it must be... but i can read the source... which i like...
<dinesh_> let me google a bit to see if its safe to turn my real disk to .vdi
<uga> hallowname: the problem is the only good reason for running windows on a virtual box is mostly usb gadgets
<uga> which require specific windows software
<uga> at least for me
<uga> and the opensource version doesn't do that
<dinesh_> true
<jillsmitt> fdoving: fdoving vivien .../dolphin/... and .../d3lphin/.... too
<hallowname> uga: yea... but it's one step closer to gnu
<hallowname> uga: i could use photoshop if i wanted... but i use gimp...
<uga> hallowname: go bochs =)
<hallowname> uga: woot!
<dinesh_> Hallowname thank you very much
<hallowname> dinesh_: yup
<uga> hallowname: btw, photoshop runs under wine
<uga> at least CS2 does
<hallowname> uga: i kno :)
<hallowname> uga: CS3 even, with hax
<uga> hallowname: my working path: LightZone/bibble->showfoto/gimp->done
<vivien> jillsmitt: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install dolphin konqueror libkonq4"
<vivien> dinesh_: virtualbox works very well if you install windows directly on a drive that virtualbox manages
<uga> I haven't needed photoshop at all
<hallowname> uga: hehe, gimpz ahoy... i work at a tattoo parlor, and do all graphics with gimp...
<uga> imho photoshop is just an overpriced toy
<hallowname> uga: very overpriced... and over licensed :)
<jillsmitt> vivien: no thx i dont want it now, eeemmm i install xdm, why nothing works only mouse, nothing
<vivien> jillsmitt: i did not understand your message, then. I thought you had the same problem with dolphin.
<vivien> jillsmitt: So, is xdm installed now?
<jillsmitt> vivien: i dont have dolphin any more)
<jillsmitt> vivien: yea it is
<vivien> jillsmitt: and, what about the "sudo /etc/init.d/xdm restart" ?
<uga> hallowname: we'll see new photo/drawing apps coming to linux soon. you'll see (even commercial ones). So far I know lightzone (from lightcrafts.com), bibble (from bibblelabs.com), xara (xara.com), autopano pro (from autopano.net), pixel (www.kanzelsberger.com) and sure there are many others
<vivien> jillsmitt: it does not work?
<hallowname> uga: indeed... i even like krita(kde4.trunk anyway)+wacom :)
<jillsmitt> vivien: xdm works, but only mouse cursor on my screen, there is nothing no fuctions no menus
<jillsmitt> vivien: just screen with mouse on alt+f7
<uga> hallowname: yes, but it's still slightly buggy and features arent' that easy to use/complete
<hallowname> my first plasmoid hits 32 downloads... and no feedback yet... http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/OpenBrain?content=95913
<uga> also, I do photos mostly, and krita authors aren't targetting photographers mainly
<hallowname> uga: yea i spose, but i still like it :)
<hallowname> uga: i do alot of business style graphics (tattoos, fonts, cards, flyers, etc)
<uga> hallowname: ah, your app must be loved by computer n00bs
<hallowname> uga: i dunno, i haven't had one person even tell me if they can get it to compile or not...
<vivien> jillsmitt: Humm... Strange. Maybe you should try kdm, just to understand what is happenning. Later you will ge back to xdm. Install the package kdm and launch it. Tell us wht happend
<uga> I recall that long ago, when computers were still not that common, I was told a story about a mom... who entered her first computer and typed in... "who discovered america?"
<uga> she got an error prompt and wondered why
<hallowname> uga: of course
<uga> hallowname: does it build against trunk?
<jillsmitt> vivien: and how after install xdm use any programs, when i autorize nothing.. i just dont have any DE (no KDE, no Gnome)
<uga> if so I could test it
<hallowname> uga: i want computers to be easy for everyone to use...
<hallowname> uga: yea, trunk kde, and trunk qt-copy only dependencies
<uga> ok, lets try
<vivien> jillsmitt: you said you had one called flux?
<hallowname> uga: oh yea, plus cmake, if that isn't a duh
<jillsmitt> vivien: yea i think so, but i dont know how to start it... only what i know - i have xdm and all
<vivien> jillsmitt: actually, I guess it is fluxbox, right? If it is installed, it should be available. At leat it would under Debian. I have never tried anything else than KDE, under Kubuntu.
<uga> hallowname: builds fine but fails installing
<cormorano> hi
<jillsmitt> vivien: after autorize xdm shows only blank grey screen whith beautifull mouse cursor
<hallowname> uga: hmm, y?
<uga> -- Installing: /usr/local/kde4/share/kde4/services/plasma-applet-openbrain.desktop
<uga> -- Installing: /etc/openbrain_configuration
<uga> CMake Error at cmake_install.cmake:60 (FILE):
<uga>   file unknown error.
<uga> hallowname: ^^^
<hallowname> uga: crap...
<vinillum> i have a problem, does anyone use GEANY? i need help
<vivien> jillsmitt: try kdm. Maybe it will be smarter and it will find fluxbox
<hallowname> uga: the cmakelist.txt just installs a dir called openbrain_configuration to /etc with +x permissions...
<uga> sounds like cmake didn't like it being a folder?
<hallowname> uga: any ideas?
<uga> I'm not a cmake-expert, but sounds like a -R is needed somewhere?=)
<jillsmitt> vivien: )))) how can human (me, you) find and tech xdm to run any DE like fluxbox or else?
<hallowname> uga: if i delete the entire project from my computer, it builds and installs fine... :(
<hallowname> uga: ingenius man!
<uga> uhm strange. what cmake version?
<uga> 2.6-patch2 for me
<hallowname> uga: that's it, i forgot -R when i added -a for the perms
<uga> heh
<walzmyn> I'm running 8.04 - something i've installed has pulled in the KDE4 window manager and i'm not being asked which one I want to use - does it matter?
<jillsmitt> vivien: maybe xdm config files? tell me please what files may run anything after login?
<maxmarty> ola
<maxmarty> :D
<vivien> jillsmitt: just try with kdm first. If it works, getting it in xdm will be a second step, an improvement
<hallowname> uga: crud... can't figure it out... i added that -aR from code... not cmakelist.txt...
<uga> you could possibly ask #cmake
<uga> hallowname: I'm an old autotools lover =)
<hallowname> uga: yea, me too, but cmake looks awful pretty with kde4 plasmoids
<hallowname> uga: try copying the openbrain_configuration folder to /etc with -aR manually, then installing
<vivien> jillsmitt: I am no expert; I am not even sure kubuntu leaves room for another DE than Gnome and KDE! I am trying to search on the Internet, but I am experiencing connection problems right now!
<uga> hallowname: oups! foudn the problem
<uga> hallowname: nonono. hardcoded paths aren't nice =))
<hallowname> uga: hmm?
<jillsmitt> vivien: i found it in xdm skills: xdm -session []
<uga> hallowname: it should ionstall to the prefix/etc
<hallowname> uga: ahh? what linux wouldn't have /etc?
<uga> hallowname: but it's trying to install /etc
<jillsmitt> vivien: im going to try it
<uga> hallowname: linux got /etc, but no permissions ;)
<uga> my kde dir isn't /
<uga> it's under /usr/local
<hallowname> uga: ok... i see... i forgot cmake's variable for / tho
<fdoving> is there some ppa for 2.6.28 or some rc with GEM support?
<fdoving> for, intrepid..
<jillsmitt> vivien: sudo xdm -session fluxbox - this gave terminal under xdm after login
<hallowname> uga: could you recommend storing that data somewhere else (in undeleteable to regular user form)
<jillsmitt> vivien: i am father of xdm now) heh
<hallowname> uga: thx for testing it tho!
<hallowname> uga: i really appreciate it
<vivien> jillsmitt: I am loosing my internet connection! No more google or e-mails. I do not even understand how IRC is still up. I might leav anytime because of the connection issue
<jillsmitt> vivien: thx for help
<uga> hallowname: I can install those manually. possibly there's something like ${PREFIX}?
<vivien> jillsmitt: well done! Is that what you wanted?
<jillsmitt> vivien: almost
<hallowname> uga: thx man AIML bot for everyone tomorrow
<hallowname> lol
<vivien> jillsmitt: come back on KDE when you are tired with fluxbox. ;-)
<jillsmitt> vivien: iam on right way...)
<jillsmitt> vivien: no thx
<uga> hallowname: found it
<uga> hallowname: DESTINATION  ${SYSCONF_INSTALL_DIR}
<uga> that fixes
<vivien> jillsmitt: Ok, good luck for the next steps, then
<jillsmitt> vivien: its very interesting stuff
<uga> hallowname: ok, cya
<hallowname> uga: thx a ton man, ill push to git now
<hallowname> uga: c ya
<uga> hallowname: in case you're still around, runs and loads fine, but I get an "Internal Error!" msg
<patrus> hi borthers, 8.10 's desktop's widgets are so nice, but it seems unstable
<hallowname> uga: sheesh... thx man, ill check it out
<patrus> so i get back to 8.04
<exothermc> my System Settings looks nothing like http://www.kubuntu.org/docs/kquickguide/C/ch03s07.html  I don't even have a "Internet & Network" section.  All that I have is a weak section called "Network & Connectivity" and under that I only have "Network Settings" and "Sharing".  Under network settings I only have have "Proxy" "Connection preferences" and "Service directory"
<exothermc> nothing that really lets me manage my interfaces.
<Ekushey> anybody using kde 4.2 beta 2?
<uga> exothermc: can you check what files you have under /usr/share/kde4/services/ ?
<uga> exothermc: you should find tons of entries there, which correspond to the modules systemsettings can load
<scythefwd> anyone successfully setup kubuntu to connect to wifi using tkip?
<webbi> hell
<webbi> o
<webbi> anybody using kde4.2?
<uga> exothermc: entries called settings-*****
<Ekushey> webbi, any problem?
<webbi> I just update to kde4.2 (from kde4.1) and i found a couple of new plasmoids, but when i try to add them (for example, lancelot launcher) I receive an error: "could not find requested component: lancelot_launcher"
<exothermc> uga: ya there are the ones that are listed in my system settings panel.
<webbi> I have no idea what is it or how to solve it
<uga> exothermc: you should have files named like   settings-appearance.desktop
<uga> exothermc: and that should show an entry for appearance
<Ekushey> you are lucky that you can log in, webbi... i'm presented with a black screen!
<exothermc> uga: yup.
<webbi> Ekushey: ooooh that's so bad... I though it was a little more stable...
<scythefwd> how exactly do I check my kde version?
<uga> exothermc: oh, so what was the problem, maybe I misunderstood
<webbi> scythefwd: open any kde app and go to "help -> about"
<webbi> scythefwd: for example, kate
<hallowname> uga: can you check to see if the openbrain plasmoid make a .openbrain in ur home dir?
<uga> exothermc: I run kde 4.2 from svn trunk, and there's nothing called exactly "internet & network" either. Just, network settings, which shows options for proxy etc
<uga> exothermc: I thoguht yoiu were missing system settings entries
<uga> hallowname: no
<scythefwd> nowhere near 4.  I am still using 3.5.10
<exothermc> uga: Well I thought I was.  For instance where do you go to configure an interface into bridge mode, or set your IP manually.
<uga> exothermc: bridge mode? you want yoru computer to act as a bridge for another one?
<hallowname> uga: crud... copy the openbrain_configuration dir to ~ as .openbrain, might load it...
<uga> exothermc: or you mean dhcp
<exothermc> uga: no bridge != dhcp and no I don't want to bridge to another computer.
<hallowname> uga: it's the same problem, just in qt instead of cmake... i hardcoded to copy from /etc...
<uga> exothermc: then why do you want a bridge
<webbi> scythefwd: which app you used to see it?
<uga> exothermc: a bridge is something that converts one address to another one. Usually used on routers/gateways
<exothermc> uga: Yes you are correct.
<webbi> scythefwd: because for example, konversation show me version 3.5, but im on 4.2
<webbi> scythefwd: you should try with konsole too
<scythefwd> exotherm, you can go to /etc/network/interfaces to set IP, mask
<uga> check network settings network interfaces and routes. But honestly, it's better to do those manually if needed
<uga> as scythefwd said
<scythefwd> webbi, kirc is what I used.  how do I do that from cli?
<exothermc> uga: Ok what about just setting your IP manually?
<uga> exothermc: I usually do manually editing, but check same dialog I mentioned. Add new network interface, and configure with fixed IP address
<exothermc> uga: Under network settings I only have have "Proxy" "Connection preferences" and "Service directory"
<uga> ahhhhh, I see what you mean
<uga> exothermc: I have another entry in 4.2 trunk
<uga> which allows adding interfaces :/
<scythefwd> why would my terminal be useless (locks up and has to be killed before I get a prompt) but my konsole work fine?
<exothermc> uga: So it seems that 4.1 can't manage interfaces?
<uga> exothermc: maybe you can do that through knetworkmanager?
<uga> try running knetworkmanager. it shows an icon in the system tray, and right click can add interfaces iirc
<uga> exothermc: I still wonder why anybody thought of adding 4.1 to a linux distribution
<exothermc> uga: ok
<exothermc> uga: ahh ok, for sysadmin would you recommend going to 4.0 or 4.2?
<uga> exothermc: for sysadmins I recommend http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz =)
<hallowname> uga: hehe
<exothermc> lol
<uga> exothermc: but yes, you sure will get better utilities on the next releases
<exothermc> uga: is it feature frozen yet?
<webbi> scythefwd: I dont know, i just open konsole or kate and go to help -> about
<uga> exothermc: yes
<uga> exothermc: well, kde 4.2 is, no idea about kubuntu
<uga> they are still in alpha I believe
<uga> 4.2 should be officially out in a month or so
<uga> way more stable
<Tm_T> 4.2 is in beta
<uga> Tm_T: I meant kubuntu
<uga> the distro
<exothermc> uga: how would moving to 4.2 effect other packages on the kubuntu system?
<Tm_T> exothermc: not much
<uga> Tm_T: ie, kubuntu jaunty (alpha 2). I don't suggest anyone installing beta packages. They easily go unsupported. Just like openoffice 3 which fails running now
<Tm_T> uga: Jaunty? yes, Jaunty is in alpha
<uga> I think the best way for anyone to use 4.2 is thoruhg a distro upgrade
<uga> else it's asking for trouble
<exothermc> Tm_T: you have a good resource which describes how to bring kubuntu to kde trunk?
<Tm_T> !neon | exothermc
<ubottu> exothermc: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<Tm_T> exothermc: but remind you, it might eat your children and burn your house
<exothermc> hmm my house ehhh?  I could sacrifice a few children.
 * uga thinks reading the linux rute guide is best option
<uga> it works for hardy, gutsy, intrepid and jaunty
<uga> and it's cross-distro compatible
<exothermc> uga: While my debian based sysadmin is a little rusty I do fine in it.
<exothermc> uga: I actually don't use a X11 manager for any of the linux machines I manage.  I'm just trying to help a co-worker with his desktop.  I use osx
<uga> exothermc: what areyou trying to configure anyway? a new route through a router?
<exothermc> uga:   No we do some packet captures of some client devices we put behind the desktop for testing purposes etc.
<uga> ah
<uga> I was pretty confused as to what you were trying to do =)
<uga> most users say bridge here, and have their routers in mind
<exothermc> uga: We can do those configurations by hand down on the OS level, but the point I was trying to flush out was is the interface just really this broken.
<uga> say router, and they think a fully fledged gaetway or proxy
<uga> =)
<exothermc> or was I just missing something. Looks like the answer is the interface is just plain broke.
<uga> exothermc: I had to kill networkconfig myself
<uga> I really don't know how to control it
<uga> it's lacking features, and kills my networking now and then
#kubuntu 2008-12-30
<exothermc> Ya I never have tried to figure out a linux desktop.  I'm sure they work fine, but I just use them as servers and keep x11 off them.
<uga> for ex, when I plug my mobilephone, it wants it to be the main networking interface
<uga> I wonder if it could manage using gprs
<exothermc> ughhhhh
<uga> but I hope not! (my mobile is charged only through usb)
<uga> thus I suggest killing networkconfig =)
<uga> and doing manually
<webbi> i just found that to solve my problem i need to update some libraries, for example: kdebase-workspace-4.1.80-10 to 4.1.85
<webbi> how could i do that in kubuntu?
<uga> webbi: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<uga> tht would update all packs
<exothermc> uga: The next challenge is to get the sessions from konsole 3.5 to 4.1
<webbi> uga i tried but it says that it's up-to-date
<webbi> is there anyway that i can force it?
<webbi> or maybe i need some new source with those versions
<uga> webbi: did apt-get update show any errors?
<uga> or did you try any different mirrors?
<uga> I wouldn't suggets installing separate packages manually. possibly stuff will break
<uga> webbi: anyway, if you can download the .deb, you can install it (at your own risk) using "dpkg -i packagename.deb"
<webbi> uga: you are right... i will try
<webbi> or continue searching
<webbi> uga: do you know where is the source code of (for example) lancelot launcher on kubuntu ? so i try to recompile it
<hallowname> uga: kdeplasma-addons? or is lancelot in base now?
<webbi> hallowname: im not sure, because i just update and they appear... but suppose they are in kdeplasma-addons, where should i look for it in my pc?
<webbi> or there is some -dev package?
<hallowname> webbi: you didn't compile it from source? i dunno what package it's in...
<uga> webbi: I install everything from svn source
<hallowname> webbi: mine's under /free/kdesvn/kdeplasma-addons/applets/lancelot, so maybe (if you have the right source packages), you can search for kdeplasma-addons
<webbi> hallowname: hmmmmm i will go there to take a look
<webbi> thanks!
<hallowname> webbi: yup
<ncfi1013_> "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus. Error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path: empty." is this some thing i should worry about? what does it mean? if i should worry about it, how do i fix it?
<RobertLaptop> Ok not sure what I am doing wrong.  I am attempting to install kubuntu on a new laptop and I want to resize my HD I just install kubuntu a few weeks ago and it let me resize my windows part. but time it wont?  What am I doing diff?
<scythefwd> do a clean shutdown from windows.  If the fs isn't unmounted cleanly, it can cause problems with the resize operation.
<ncfi1013_> "KLauncher could not be reached via D-Bus. Error when calling start_service_by_desktop_path: empty." is this some thing i should worry about? what does it mean? if i should worry about it, how do i fix it?
<antiquark> Does anyone get "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/ktorrent'." everytime KTorrent is launched? It doesn't happen with any other app.
<ncfi1013_> antiquark: yes i do
<ncfi1013_> antiquark do you know what it means
<ncfi1013_> but ktorrent opens like normal for me afterwards
<ncfi1013_> antiquark i also get the klauncher thing i mentioned above
<antiquark> me too, it's just annoying
<antiquark> When I have time, I'll learn how to build KDE from source
<ncfi1013_> antiquark one of my friends that is an advanced user siad that its really nothing to worry about because he gets them to
<ncfi1013_> "said"
<antiquark> They don't worry me, they annoy me
<ncfi1013_> oh
<antiquark> Apart from that message I also get about 10 notifications when KTorrent opens in KDE 4.2
<scythefwd> firefox won't start after I use a dhclient eth1, anyone have any clues where to look for the problems.  It attempts to start, but nothing comes from it.  The curser just goes away and I don't get my FF :(
<PhilRod_> scythefwd: did you try starting it from a konsole? Do you get any errors there?
<scythefwd> I got a popup that said that my firefox session closed unexpectedly, do I want to start a new one?
<scythefwd> a couple minutes later
<antiquark> scythefwd: Open the System Monitor, and see if you can find firefox there. I you do, kill it and try to start it again
<scythefwd> hey, firefox from the cli started, but it isn't responsive.  it literally wont respond
<puchatek> Hi
<scythefwd> once I terminated the firefox, it no longer shows up in ps -e, still no useable ff
<batman76> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, fdoving, Mez, stdin, jpatrick, seth_k, apokryphos, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, Hawkwind, trappist, LjL, haggai, fooishbar, crimsun, seth, apokryphos, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici or jussi01!
<treyk4> I'm totally new to compiz, and I was wondering what would be the best way to install compiz fusion on kubuntu...?
<Exilant> k-menu - system - desktop effects
<Exilant> (in hardy/kde 3, that is)
<Horatia> Hello, can someone help me with a sources.list error?
<treyk4> Exilant: Okay, I've set up desktop effects and enabled "extra effects", but I still don't notice any changes.
<abdullah_> Hi
<treyk4> using kde 4.1
<abdullah_> yes
<alex789> hi, I'm having a problem booting from my raid1 array. Basically the mdadm.conf found in the initrd image is wrong. I tried to boot with the live cd, unpacked initrd, edited mdadm.conf, packed it back, but I'm getting an error about the filesystem when I try to boot with that initrd
<dsmith_> hmmmm, I was going to tell treyk4 he has to pay for the extra composting effects, :)
<alex789> can you guys point me to a resource about editing files inside initrd ?
<dsmith_> alex789: hardware or softeware raid?
<alex789> software
<dsmith_> ouch, i hate those
<marek_> when kde 4.2 will be released?
<dsmith_> i always use 3ware hardware raid cards
<alex789> can't afford one :)
<dsmith_> heh, I know they aren't cheap
<dsmith_> marek_: I dont know
<dsmith_> alex789: what board?
<alex789> I used software raid so that I won't be in trouble if the card breaks
<alex789> what motherboard I use ?
<dsmith_> yes
<hocem> hello
<hocem> how to run network manager?
<alex789> hm, let me take a peek, I know it's an asus
<witakr> hello folks
<alex789> I think m2n
<witakr> can someone help me figure out why my wired internet connection isnt working?
<alex789> yep, asus m2n-mx
<alex789> the raid used to work fine, but I am trying to replace all the hdds in it, so now I ran in trouble
<alex789> since the old partitions I used for the old array aren't correct anymore, and mdadm.conf still uses the old partions, so when it tries to mount, poof can't do cuz only 1 out of 3 is still there (running raid5)
<dsmith_> hmmmmmmmmmm, thats beyond me
<alex789> so my problem is telling initrd exactly which partions are now used for which arrays
<dsmith_> im drawing a big blank
<alex789> beyond me also heh
<alex789> I unpacked/edited/repacked initrd-generic
<alex789> but when I try to boot off it, I get an error about the file system not being correct or something like that
<dsmith_> perhaps you could email the manufacturer/
<dsmith_> put new drives
<dsmith_> er...wit that wont work
<dsmith_> duh
<dsmith_> raid 1 you say?
<alex789> boot is raid1
<alex789>  / is raid5
<alex789> so I go to the livecd, mount /boot
<dsmith_> why'd you mount /boot on on raid 1? why not everything in raid 5?
<dsmith_> I knwo this isn;t helping you, I am just curious
<alex789> it's overhead for boot to do it on raid5
<dsmith_> oh ok
<alex789> I have it as raid1 with a spare, so it's easy
<dsmith_> alex, you may want to post on the forums
<dsmith_> i am sure someone will see it and be able to assist you
<alex789> I'll poke around some more and see what google says heh
<witakr> can someone help me set up my wired internet connection, please?
<dr_willis> shouldnet be much to setting up wired...  unless ya got some weird setup
<dr_willis> so clarify the problem
<sancho21_> After I installed Kubuntu 8.10 amd64, I think I'm gonna back to 8.04. This is the reason: There is a command in kde-base (I forgot the name. But it has more than 6 chars) which eat 50% of my memory; The old bash script is not running anymore; It blinks every 3 or 4 secs.
<dr_willis> thats about as clear as... err...  somting thats not very clear
<mister-tea-lappy> huh?
<Lothsahn> I'm running kubuntu and my KDE desktop settings are all corrupted by an upgrade.  I want to reset everything--the bottom bar, the panels, everything to the default kubuntu install.  Is there a way to do this?
<JontheEchidna> rm ~/.kde should completely wipe the kde settings folder
<JontheEchidna> er, rm -rf ~/.kde
<JontheEchidna> but beware that email, etc will go bye-bye to
<JontheEchidna> if you aren't using something like thunderbird which doesn't use the .kde settings dir
<witakr> Well I can connect to the modem/router admin and make changes but when i try to use the connection wired or wireless(its both) and try to navigate to a webpage like google, firefox tells me the page couldnt be loaded and that i am working offline
<witakr> I have GuardDog firewall but its disabled aswell as the firewall thats managed within the router admin
<sancho21_> How to install kate kde3 in ubuntu 8.10?
<stdin> you can't
<stdin> unless you compile it yourself
<sancho21_> I love kate so much as one of my programming tools. But I don't like kde4 base which contains a mem consuming app. I'm sad that I can't use kate kde3 in ubuntu 8.10
<sancho21_> unless compiling my self
<stdin> you don't need to run KDE to use Kate
<i53NOT> hola gente
<mister-tea-lappy> hola
<mister-tea-lappy> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<i53NOT> ok, gracias, para alla voy.....
<mister-tea-lappy> adios
<dumitru> hi to everyone who can help me with nvidia for Kubuntu 8.10 ??? pleaseeeeeeeeeeeee
<dr_willis> be more specific to the channel about what you have done, and what the problem is dumitru
<dumitru> hi to everyone who can help me with nvidia for Kubuntu 8.10 ??? pleaseeeeeeeeeeee
<White_Pelican> does anyone know where I can get help with frostwire?
<dr_willis> White_Pelican,  what sort of help?
 * dr_willis is getting tired of  playing 20 questions to get to the real questions.. :)
<White_Pelican> I just reinstalled hardy heron, and installed jre 1.5. then i installed frostware and when I tried to run it it gave me a lot of java errors
<White_Pelican> I have a test file with the errors I can pastebin to
<dr_willis> dumitru,  --->  be more specific to the channel about what you have done, and what the problem is dumitru
<mrunagi> !pdf
<ubottu> pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<dr_willis> White_Pelican,  try 'java --version' to be sure you are using the actual SUN java. for starters
<White_Pelican> yes I am
<White_Pelican> also, other programs like firefox are worjing properly
<White_Pelican> http://pastebin.com/m1b4092ee
<mrunagi> no more desktop cube in 8.10?
<nazareno> ola
<nazareno> Jesus é maravilhoso
<White_Pelican> dr_willis, any ideas?
<dr_willis> java version "1.6.0_10"
<dr_willis> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_10-b33)
<dr_willis> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 11.0-b15, mixed mode, sharing)
<dr_willis> Hmm.. i got a newer java?
<dr_willis> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dr_willis> well http://main3.frostwire.com/frostwire/4.17.1/frostwire-4.17.1.i586.deb  is working here with  My Java on a Intrepid Install...
<mrunagi> yo doc!
<mrunagi> long time no see!
 * dr_willis chuckles at the frostwire 'I will Not use frostwire to  violate copyright' EULA check box...
<mrunagi> dr_willis!
<dr_willis> mrunagi, !@@!
<dr_willis> @_@
<mrunagi> whats up my man!
<dr_willis> off work for a few weeks...
<mrunagi> where u work?
<dr_willis> Chrysler..
<mrunagi> buy me a car
<dr_willis> If things dont get better.. may be off work for a Looooooooong time
<mrunagi> i need one
<dr_willis> You can get amazing discounts right now.. If you have the $$
<mrunagi> lol army gives me just enough to live
<mrunagi> but if i get married ill get alot more
 * dr_willis wonders if thats a good enough reason to get married...
<dr_willis> given how much my wife spends.. I think you will end up in the Negative...
<mrunagi> maybe lol
<mrunagi> for lviing in orlando they give 1500 a month more
<mrunagi> gives us a desposable income of 3k
<mrunagi> anyway, miss me?
<will> if libxine1-ffmpeg is installed, should xine-list-1.1 display mp3 in it's list?
<will> Could someone who can play mp3s paste the output of xine-list-1.1 so I can compare?
<fabian> o por dios q es esto
<will> Could someone who can play mp3s paste the output of xine-list-1.1 so I can compare?
<haggus99> Anyone here know why my onboard hda-intel suddenly stopped working I have tried alsaconf and the wiki for help but I'm getting nowhere on 8.04
<haggus99> aplay -l shows no sound device listed
<mlester> hey how do you get moonlight working in firefox I can't find anything through google
<haggus99> I know the make of the sound card it's STAC9220/9221
<lee> what do you need
<lee> drivers or what?
<haggus99> I tried compliling latest alsa drivers
<haggus99> everything went with no errors
<lee> not sure, sorry :)
<Guest57620> hello
<Guest57620> :^)
<Guest57620> ..
<Soliloquial> I am getting the gnome cursors in the kde login window until I log in
<Soliloquial> how to fix?
<Soliloquial> and back
<haggus99> ok I have my sound configured with alsa but I can't save my settings I have to run alsaconf everytime I start and I get this error wwhen I run sudo alsactl store 0
<haggus99> alsactl: relocation error: alsactl: symbol snd_tlv_parse_dB_info, version ALSA_0.9 not defined in file libasound.so.2 with link time reference
<haggus99> anyone know why?
<haggus99> Hello is there anybody out there?
<Pianoman_NY-away> hello]
<haggus99> hi
<Pianoman_NY-away> have 8.10 and cant connect intergrated wirless
<Pianoman_NY-away> running dual boot with windows xp...
<Pianoman_NY-away> wireless not working with 8.10
<haggus99> not much wireless experience
<Pianoman_NY-away> Åhhhhhë
<Pianoman_NY-away> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<haggus99> does it recognize your adapter?
<Pianoman_NY-away> ´¯`°¤.¸ Yes ¸.¤°´¯` it shows all the avail net worx
<Pianoman_NY-away> but wont connect to mine
<Pianoman_NY-away> i have a wireless network that has a pass key
<Pianoman_NY-away> i enetered the key and it wont connect
<Pianoman_NY-away> newbie here
<haggus99> what about your router settings?
<haggus99> do you have a range of open ip to assign to your pc
<Pianoman_NY-away> ´¯`°¤.¸ Yes ¸.¤°´¯`
<haggus99> it connects with xp right
<haggus99> did you try turning encryption off and connecting?
<Pianoman_NY-away> ´¯`°¤.¸ Yes ¸.¤°´¯`
<Pianoman_NY-away> no didnt try encrption.. wheres that?
<Pianoman_NY-away> .
<haggus99> it would be in your router settings I access mine from my browser
<Pianoman_NY-away> ehere
<Pianoman_NY-away> `'·.¸_ Yeah Yeah _¸.·'´¯ i was there.. ok .·:*¨`*:·. .·:*¨`*:· ße Right ßack .·:*¨`*:·. .·:*¨`*:·
<kniolet> what does "sse right ssack" mean? (j/k)
<lanoxx> i just upgraded to the latest kubuntu 8.10 and kde 4.2 beta 2, most of my gtk apps look very strange now. firefox even lacks a lot of icons in the toolbar and the webdeveloper bar is broken
<lanoxx> is there an easy way to fix this?
<lanoxx> re, i just rebooted to see if it would fix the problem, my gtk apps still look messy as before
<lanoxx> does anyone have an idea?
<alid> hey
<alid> is there anyone who can help me?
<alid> hello there
<alid> is here anyone?
<lanoxx> whats up?
<salohcin> alid: What is the problem?
<salohcin> lanoxx: Missed it about what?
<OxDeadC0de> if you can tell me how to access KDE::TipDatabase from ruby I'll help you with any problem you have until it's fixed or until 2 hours passes whichever comes first
<salohcin> !wpa
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<salohcin> alid: ask here
<salohcin> Shouldn't there be ruby bindings for that?
<salohcin> alid: The entire panel turned black?
<alid> i'm using kubuntu intrepid ibex with kde 3.5.10. i just changed the analog clock background color and it became black. it was formerly transparent, and now i don't know how to roll it back to it's initial transparent background. can anyone help me please?
<salohcin> Did the entire panel become black or just the clock?
<alid> just the clock background
<salohcin> ok Did you upgrade to Ibex?
<alid> no
<salohcin> Ok
<alid> it's clean installation
<salohcin> How did you get KDE 3 then ?
<alid> i had problems with KDE 4.1 and finally came to this decision to downgrade to KDE 3.5
<salohcin> Right. Where did you get it from?
<alid> i added one source to adept software sources
<alid> then used adept manager to install KDE 3.5
<salohcin> I Guessed that :) What was it > where did you get it from?
<alid> let me see one moment
<alid> here it is the post on ubuntuforums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<alid> salohcin: are you still there?
<salohcin> Yes
<salohcin>  I Think these may be the one that was done mostly correctly
<salohcin>  A fair number of packaged KDE 3 repos for Ibex will mess up your system
<alid> i don't think if it is a problem with the KDE or Ibex
<salohcin> What is your video card?
<alid> a regular intel one
<alid> the clock was ok before i screw it up
<alid> i changed the bg color manually
<alid> and it turned to black
<alid> i can change it to any other color i wish
<alid> but no transparent color option is available
<abcrazy> ?
<salohcin> alid: I'm not sure kicker supports true transparency
<salohcin> !
<alid> salohcin: i'm not gonna see the desktop background under my clock or kicker
<alid> salohcin: i'm just gonna have my kicker bg under my analog clock screen rather than a plain black square
<salohcin> alid: It should be possible I think
<alid> yes, i guess so. as it was before i screw it up
<salohcin> It was transpaarent before you started?
<alid> yes
<alid> the clock background was the same as the kicker background
<alid> and it seemed cool
<alid> now it's ugly
<salohcin> alid: mv ~/.kde ~/kdebkup and logout then back in
<salohcin> !wpa2
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lanoxx> does kubuntu by default not integrate gtk-qt-engine? or do i have to configure it manually?
<apparle> ATi has given support for ubuntu 8.10 in their latest driver, does that include kubuntu
<rinuccio> salveeee
<hugo33> Although I've installed PyQt via apt-get, I can't "import qt" under Python 2.5; perhaps I've missed a dependency. I can import PyQt4 just fine but not qt itself. So, QDialog is unavailable, for instance. Google reveals no common "import qt" problems, which suggests either most people install qt+pyqt from source or that I'm doing something uncommonly wrong. Any thoughts?
<apparle> I cannot see the video on any player(VLC,kaffiene,mplayer) when kwin desktop effects are enabled but I see them when i disable them, what to do
<manoi> can i install aptoncd in kubuntu ?
<apparle> manoi what are you doing
<apparle> I mean to say why do you wanto install aptoncd
<manoi> i have dialup conection apparle
<manoi> i needit
<apparle> then install
<manoi> i use ubuntu too, and i use it there, if some problem, i will not have to wait two days to get the actualization files i have an aptoncd with 1.5 gb of software and actualizations
 * stmartin : could someone possibly tell me why emesene doesn't store chat logs? Thanks.
<cstoner> stmartin: seems like #emesene is a better place to ask
<stmartin> ok, thanks
<elliott> can anyone help me with installing hardy? it keeps crashing at 78%, and when i run ubiquity from konsole there are no error messages
<elliott> it just stops
<cstoner> What's the last thing it puts on the screen?
<elliott> copying files (less than a minute)
<elliott> orsomething like that
<elliott> i've run it three times, once from the "install kubuntu" option on the CD, once from double clicking the icon in the live cd, and once running ubiquity from konsole in the live cd
<elliott> it crashes i nthe same place all three times
<cstoner> Have you checked the disk integrity?
<elliott> not exactly, but i used the same cd to install on another computer and it worked. but i guess i'll do that
<manfred> nick elliott
<guodejun> wo you hui lai le,ha ha ha ha
<Muzer> Hello. I have a DVB and FM radio combi tuner card.
<Muzer> The DVB is working fine.
<Muzer> The FM radio appears to work in  KRadio (it scans and picks up all the right frequencies)
<Muzer> however, there is no sound.
<Muzer> I've tried kradio, radio, and gradio
<Muzer> all same result.
<Muzer> so, any ideas?
<Muzer> Latest Kubuntu, my soundcard appears to work for everything else.
<elliott> ok, i checked the CD, no errors found
<cstoner> Have you double checked kmix to make sure no channels are muted?
<cstoner> elliott: Hrm. is it a hardlock, or just the install program locking?
<elliott> just the install program
<elliott> when i first came in i was still in the live cd
<elliott> it's 64bit if that means anything
<elliott> it's a brand new computer, all new parts, etc, but i tested everything and it all works in the live cd
<Muzer> cstoner: I'll have a look, don't think so though
<cstoner> have you tried a regular ubuntu install? You can always install kde stuff later
<elliott> well if there was a way to use intrepid with kde i wouldn't object to trying that
<elliott> kde3*
<Muzer> I unmuted absolutely everything
<Muzer> still no audio with radio
<Muzer> (I broke kradio btw, I'll have to figure out how to manually reset the settings)
<cstoner> elliott: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<cstoner> Maybe the fm card has an independant volume control? I've never had a radio card
<Muzer> Well, the TV part of it recieved audio first time with no adjustments
<Muzer> hmm
<petanek> hi, can I ask some question around kubuntu?
<Muzer> yes
<petanek> I installed kubuntu on my laptop few days ago and I have problem with unexpected logout
<petanek> have you hearded about it?]
<dmmainou> hi guys   I am new to kbuntu as recently moved from MS Vista. I am trying to make my miniSAN  AOE  unit to work but cant make sense of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ATAOverEthernet can anyone hlp me please
<elliott> cstoner: i'm going to try that, thanks
 * cstoner thinks he just fell in love with screen.
<petanek> cstoner: what is you screen like? :-)
<petanek> *your
<dmmainou> hello?
<cstoner> I just started using it. I just logged out and back in (to kde) without losing my terminal session.
<cstoner> dmmainou: What aren't you getting
<dmmainou> hi I am trying to mount my ATA-over-ethernet unit... so far unsucessfully
<cstoner> ... that doesn't help me help you at all, dude
<cstoner> dmmainou: what isn't working
<dmmainou> Ok  I am trying tofollow the steps on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ATAOverEthernet
<elliott> which of the commands has an error, or does every individual command work and it's still not connecting?
<dmmainou> well I don't know how to install the vblade driver on the server as it is a headess apliance
<cstoner> dmmainou: none of the commands should have errors
<cstoner> oops
<cstoner> i misread. nevermind
<dmmainou> http://www.welland.com.tw/html/network/747gk.html
<cstoner> Start at the "Using AoE" section
<dmmainou> when I run the aoe-stat command I do get "e0.0         0.000GB  wlan0 down"
<dmmainou> but then it doesn't appear in dolphin
<cstoner> you want it through wireless, I presume?
<dmmainou> yes
<cstoner> How is the AoE device attached?
<dmmainou> to my wireless router
<cstoner> Have you tried connecting it directly to the client pc through cat5 cable?
<dmmainou> no I haven't
<dmmainou> I'll try now.
<elliott> cstoner: the intrepid installer crashed on "creating user"
<cstoner> elliott: with the regular ubuntu disc, or kubuntu
<elliott> kubuntu
<elliott> i'm using a pre-existing /home partition, but that's workedi n the past
<dmmainou> looks its there e0.0      1000.204GB wlan0,eth0 up
<elliott> dmmainou: then perhaps it's a problem with your wireless?
<dmmainou> still doesnt show in dolpjin
<cstoner> dmmainou: that's because it isn't mounted yet
<cstoner> "sudo mount /dev/etherd/e0.0 /mnt/WHATEVERTHEFUCKEVER"
<bazhang> cstoner, please watch the language
<dmmainou> hold on im mouning
<cstoner> k ;)
<dmmainou> thanks.. assuming it finishes mounting correctly how do I fix the wireless to make it work....
<elliott> well that depends on what's wrong with the wireless
<cstoner> I'd assume it's a NAT issue (most wireless "problems" are...). Make sure the ports for AoE are forwarded correctly
<dmmainou> seems fine for everything else (except I can not see my atrixbox bu 1 stepat a time, been with kubuntu 1 week)
<cstoner> elliott: As far as your problem, I have no idea. my kubuntu 64bit install went smooth
<dmmainou> its taking time.... 1TB
<dmmainou> how do I configur the NAT
<dmmainou> sorry for my engrish its my second language...
<cstoner> I don't know about the wireless bit. It might not even be NAT (that's just my guess)
<dmmainou> I typed sudo mount /dev/e0.0 /mnt/e0.0
<dmmainou> and it answered mount: special device /dev/e0.0 does not exist
<Neremor> hm i've a question about ext3 file systems
<Neremor> they don't work within windows, so i have to find a way to access the files within windows
<cstoner> dmmainou: you'll need to redo the "aoe-interfaces ... aoe-stat" over again
<artycelli> bonjour
<Neremor> my idea was to make a partition of 75MB in vat (accessiable within windows and linux) and put damnsmalllinux embedded on it... i think damnsmalllinux would access the ext3 file system.
<cstoner> Neremor: Tried http://www.fs-driver.org/ ? it was the first google result
<Neremor> will that work?
<Neremor> no
<Neremor> i don't want to install drivers
<cstoner> ... why?
<kabber> What to do if all memory and swap is full and now the computer is slowly hanging itself, I can move the mouse though, but the rest is seemingly still and computing. If I have stuff that is unsaved, and don't wish to reboot nor ctrl+alt+f2..?
<artycelli> hello i have a problem i wan't to access on my hard disk with ntfs write
<dmmainou> sudo aoe-discover  gives      aoe-discover: /dev/etherd/discover does not exist or is not writeable
<cstoner> Neremor: Running a *nix on a vfat partition is troublesome as it doesn't truely understand permissions
<artycelli> nix ?
<cstoner> linux/solaris/freebsd/etc
<dmmainou> was that for me?
<artycelli> ok i am beginner
<artycelli> i need an help if possible in french
<cstoner> dmmainou: no, I have no idea about the AoE bit. I've never actually used it
<dmmainou> well I'm a couple of steps ahead... thanks mate
<cstoner> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<artycelli> thank's;)
<cstoner> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<MathCampbell> anyone here any goo with compaq/HP laptops?
<bazhang> MathCampbell, best to ask your question; if someone knows they will answer
<MathCampbell> *good
<MathCampbell> well, the missus was taking out the trash last night, and being the avid freecycler she is, saw a laptop carry case and grabbed it.  Turns out someone was chucking out their old Compaq Armaada E500 laptop!! Free laptop for me!! It's got XP on it though and it crawls, os I was thinking maybe kubuntu....will it run/ be easy?
<MathCampbell> alos, I don't have me a dvd burner, so I'd rather download an image to my mac and install over the ethernet line to it...is this possible?
<bazhang> MathCampbell, try the livecd; depends on the amount of ram, what wireless card, and video card
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements MathCampbell
<dr_willis> MathCampbell,  perhaps.. but it may be easier to convert a thumbdrive to a bootable install media
<dr_willis> MathCampbell,  depending on the laptop specs it may be better to run somtning other then KDE or GNome on it. or some very very light disrto.
<MathCampbell> no wireless (looks like it was being used with a pci card for that), 128MB ram and I think it's a 700MHz p3.  Mobility Rage is the vid card.  Gonna have to ekcuse my ignorance, las time I used windows was 2k days...
<MathCampbell> hey, it's free, i'm cool :)
<MathCampbell> "ATI Rage Mobility Compaq".  Nothing like informative displays are there?
<MathCampbell> hmmm...is there like a "laptop" version of ubuntu?  It says alternate install cd if you've less than 364MB ram...
<cstoner> no laptop version. The regular version it should work just fine as long as you have enough ram
<MathCampbell> 128MB...
<MathCampbell> probbly not enough...
<cstoner> You could try xubuntu
<ibrar> can anybody tell me default ubuntu font name ?
<Malic> Hi! Question: is the weather widget in kde 4.2 beta working?
<Malic> I can not chosse a data source
<Malic> *choose
<MathCampbell> it's running XP right now.  Nice and secure, cause when I booted it up, and asked me for a password, I just typed in "Administrator" for user and no password, let me login and everything! Ha!
<cstoner> Malic: I can choose a data source (with latest nightly), but it crashes plasma
<MathCampbell> what is the diffrence betwixt ubuntu and xubuntu? I'm on the site as we speak and it seems to be the same; doesn't mention what's different...
<dmmainou> xbntu is lighter
<dr_willis> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<MathCampbell> ah, I see.  Ta
<dr_willis> Ubuntu - Gnome + XFCE = xubuntu
<dr_willis> :)
<MathCampbell> god, last time I toucched linux, 128MB WAS big!!
<dr_willis> of coruse XFCE is very closely related to gnome in many areas.
<dr_willis> MathCampbell,  check out "Tiny Core Linux" = 10mb linux Install :)
<MathCampbell> mandrake I think.  Mighta been Susue 7
<dr_willis> about as minimal as one can get. :)
<MathCampbell> lol, I want a GUI...
<dr_willis> size wise.
<dr_willis> it has a GUI
<dr_willis> amazing eh? boots in 14 sec.
<MathCampbell> it's just cause it's a shittop so it's got 128mb ram...
<MathCampbell> What?!!
<dr_willis> Tiny Core Linux is a very small (10 MB) minimal Linux Desktop. It is based on Linux 2.6 kernel, Busybox, Tiny X, Fltk, and Jwm. The core runs entirely in ram and boots very quickly.
<dr_willis> http://www.tinycorelinux.com/
<MathCampbell> Come on, I've made apps bigger than 10MB just to download my tv shows...
<dr_willis> dont belive me then.....
<dmmainou> cstoner are you still there....
<ibrar> Any body tell me how I can achive big resultion on my lenovo T60 laptop
<cstoner> yes
 * dr_willis goes back to installing TCE to his old laptop...
<dr_willis> oops T.C.L.
<MathCampbell> whoa.  Just checked that out.  That's mental!!
<dmmainou> sudo mount /dev/etherd/e0.0 /mnt/e0.0
<kabber> You could also check out Damn Small Linux
<dr_willis> other tiny-disrtos, puppy linux, feather linux, DSL.
<dr_willis> and proberly others.. depending onyour needs
<dmmainou> I went through root and found thar it got crated like that
<MathCampbell> is there like an in-between-distro you could suggest?  IE. something that's got all the "good stuff" to run with, but'll work and be nice and fast on a 700MHz P3 with 128MB ram?
<cstoner> dmmainou: so, it's working then?
<dmmainou> still not showing in dolphin
<cstoner> is the mount command giving you an error
<dr_willis> MathCampbell,  i suggested 3 :)    just a moment ago.. I tend to use Puppy
<dr_willis> MathCampbell,  or for a instant media player   http://www.geexbox.org/en/index.html
<MathCampbell> hmmm, ta.  I'll go look at them nd see which is best :) Ta
<cstoner> dmmainou: Is the mount command givng you an error? or is it mounting correctly now?
<dmmainou> ok its there under root/mnt/e0.0 but does not let me r/w
<dmmainou> was looking under /dev
<cstoner> can root r/w to it? it might just be a permissions thing
<dmmainou> dolphin says the owner is root
<dmmainou> it does not shows in fdisk -l
<cstoner> what are the permissions on /mnt/e0.0 ?
<dr_willis> be sure to use 'sudo fdisk -l'
<dmmainou> only the user (root) can write
<dmmainou> dr willis yes I did sudo... it doesnt show ...weird ata over ethernet disk
<cstoner> try 'sudo chgrp users /mnt/e0.0' followed by 'sudo chmod 775 /mnt/e0.0'
<dmmainou> sweet!!!!!!!!
<dmmainou> now how do I make all this permanent...
<cstoner> add an entry to your /etc/fstab file
<dr_willis> I got a NDAS drive enclouser also. :) its a little weird.. but im using it as USB for now.
<dr_willis> Handy..but just annoying to get the drivers going on the machines  how i use it.
<dmmainou> does 'modprobe aoe' needs to be  embeded in the kernel as well?
<cstoner> just add aoe to /etc/modules
<dmmainou> how do I do that...
<cstoner> "sudo nano /etc/modules" add aoe to the end and then CTRL-X
<cstoner> or gedit/kate if you want to be less hardcore about it (vi/emacs if you want to be more)
<onlooker> Hi. I need to copy files from another harddrive to the one I already have. How do I make Linux find the other drive? The odther drive has a Xubuntu installation on it
<cstoner> onlooker: mount it somewhere on the filesystem
<dmmainou> kate didn't let me but I sudo nano /etc/modules   aded a line aoe
<kabber> Haha, fun. Kubuntu hung itself for a while, 6h, due to too many programs running and memory+swap being completely full, and now it just got back as it terminated a program, well, two, one that I tried to terminate, and another which it did on its own.
<dmmainou> I'll add fstab sometime tommorrow... need to sleep.. mate thanks sooooo much.  I am comitted to Never ever touch microsoft again.
<cstoner> No problem. It's easier said than done (at first) but worth the effort
<onlooker> cstoner: Ah, thanks
<dmmainou> mostly use excel and firefox.... so if I can get my music and movies to work I don't need to do anything else....Happy new year.
<antu> still, after a second installation from a new cd of a second downloaded bin adept and synaptic let me search local packages only. has anyone an idea whats the problem?
<dr_willis> check the sources.list and do a apt-get update, apt-get upgrade  perhaps? disable cdrom entry in sources.list  if one exitst
<antu> yes, its all updated and upgraded.
<antu> ok... ill try the cd-rom thing.
<dr_willis> Try searching via the command line tools also.
<antu> how that?
<antu> now after removing the cd entry i still can only rearch local packages. im installing kubuntu on a virtual machine now so i can check if the problem occurs on other setups..
<OxDeadC0de> Are there any mods around? I was wondering if i could get some general assistance from this room.. I'm making a "Tip of the day" widget for kde/plasma, the problem is, I don't have tips.. I was hoping I could try to collect them from the public here with a tiny little python irc bot I made.  General KDE/Plasma "tips"
<OxDeadC0de> or if anyone here is interested in contributing, the bot is running in #plasma, join and type !usage for usage info. Any good tip you've picked up about kde/plasma that you want to share would be appreciated
<antu> #plasma
<dr_willis> antu,  sp
<dr_willis> antu,  so 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade' do connec tto the net and gets updates/ and upgrades?
<antu> yes, apt-get works fine.
<dr_willis> Im not sure what you are meaning by 'search local packages'  to be honest with you...     apt-cache search whatever   searches the apt database
<antu> well if i dont enter anything in the search field i get 26000 packeges listet. whenever i enter something to search for he shows me only installed packages as result.
<dr_willis> I always use the command line search tools..  Be sure you got the right buttons checked I guess is all i can suggest.
<teross> helo.. is there a very easy way to make at 3850 work in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> theres toggles for installed/broken/whatever buttons at the bottom left of synaptic i think
<dr_willis> teross,  i imagine not many of us in here know what an 'at 3850' even is.
<teross> ati :) sorry
<dr_willis> Ok thats more clear :)
<teross> ive tried kubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 live cd but it doesnt load, unless i choose safe mode.. ati hd 3850 :)
<dr_willis> Ive not got any ati video other then my Old x200m laptop.. and i dont even have it any more. :()
<teross> i thought i should choose nvidia then i was thinking which gpu to buy.. :)
<dr_willis> I cant keep up with all the ati #'s
<dr_willis> its often safer to stick with hardware thats been out a bit.. Cheaper also. :)
<teross> well ati 3850 is an old card.. you must admit, its not new.. :) by the way..new kernel released.. does it makes ati work okay? :)
<dr_willis> I have no idea whatso ever on the #ing of ati cards..
<teross> :) heh
<dr_willis> I imagine its more of a fglrx vs ati vs vga driver issues.. the card might work if you made it use the vga drivers.. untill you get the fglrx drivers installed
<teross> all i need is certainty, that i install buntu..then those drivers..and after that it works perfectly..because im not good at solving problems
<dr_willis> No idea. I cant guarentee that your PC wont explode in the next 10 sec either...
 * dr_willis ducks
<teross> :) hehe yep
<dr_willis> if fglrx supports them - its a simple install/setup
<teross> what about monitor also? its not detected also..im now on vesa 7.10 :) its not good
<dr_willis> if not. tweak the xorg.conf to use the vesa drivers as a work around, or the ati drivers
<teross> dr_whillis where to see the full list of all monitors that are supported? or its the video card drivers that supports monitors?
<rva> hi - i am new to this channel :-)
<rva> I have a question about wlan and kernel version: all kernels > 2.6.24-18 seems to use CTS with wlan, which disables me from accessing a EAP-TLS network. Do you know if something about CTS has changed in kernels > 2.6.24-18?
 * dr_willis has no idea what half those terms ment...
<dr_willis> :)
<rva> CTS is a technology to improve radio frequency on wlans - I think :-)
<rva> in kernels newer than 2.6.24-18 I get a message about CTS disabled and enabled, even though my Access Point doesn't use CTS
<rva> in kernel 2.6.24-18 there is no CTS messages in my dmesg-log
<raza_> i installed kubuntu 8.10 . i get the logon/logout sound...but no sound in amarok,vlc , youtube videos
<raza_> any way to fix this ?
<mrunagi> intrepid seems much more unstable to hardy
<raza_> @mrunagi : is there any way to fix the sound issue ?
<mrunagi> which sound issue
<raza_> im using kubuntu 8.10. i get the logon/logout sound, but no sound in amarok, vlc, youtube videos
<mrunagi> not sure
<mrunagi> im not positive i get sound i havent explored
<raza_> i have the volume icon in the sys tray, but moving the slider up and down does not give any sound
<raza_> hope someone using kubuntu 8.10 can help me out with this
<teross> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - im following guide for 7.10 but i get an "not error" my hardware doesnt need any drivers
<teross> ok i will try my way.. gl me :)
<Phil> hello
<raza_> hello
<Phil> Im a newbie to Kubuntu and want to use it as a home DVR system
<Phil> looking for a little help with setup and system requirements
<mrunagi> good luck Phil
<OxDeadC0de> If anyone else wants to contribute and share useful tips they've found about KDE/Plasma feel free to join #plasma and add a tip to the both with(no quotes) ":tip my very useful tip"
<OxDeadC0de> s/both/bot
<OxDeadC0de> we have 6 tips so far .... 5 by me, 1 by Antu
<Phil> Is this the wrong place to ask questions on Kubuntu
<mrunagi> to me............kde4/kkubuntu 8.10 is a tease
<OxDeadC0de> Seems like the right place
<mrunagi> no Phil im just saying good luck because ive found that tv tuners and kubuntu isnt fun
<OxDeadC0de> mrunagi: they can be
<Phil> ah, I see
<OxDeadC0de> can make awesome dvr's and media centers etc ^^
<Phil> I have an old box P III, will there be any issues running a recent version of the OS
<mrunagi> my tv tuner was never supported
<mrunagi> might still be
<OxDeadC0de> phil might be slow... give it decent swap just in case you need it (1-2gb? if you have a really slow hd not so much or it'll swap lag.. rather have apps crash due to out of mem than swap lag no? hmm)
<Valla> 	http://straseni.kompletne.cz/baf.php?page=straseni&kolo=7&od=62 ROFL ! xD
<OxDeadC0de> 6 tips still guys, we need tips!
<Phil> thanks
<hyper_ch> akonadi keeps crashing all the time.... shall I just fill bug reports?
<OxDeadC0de> what version are you running? and do bug reports already exist?
<OxDeadC0de> if you're in 4.2beta2 don't file any bug reports they say
<hyper_ch> wrong channel
<hyper_ch> better to ask it in kontact :)
<OxDeadC0de> ^^
<piquadrat> Hi! I can't open Google Gadgets in plasma on KDE 4.2 Beta2 (packages from kubuntu.org). I asked over at #kde and they said 4.2 supports Google Gadgets and that it probabely is a packaging issue.
<antu_> it seems like linux doesnt use multiple processors for a single task... is there a way to change this?
<OxDeadC0de> antu_ depends on how the task is designed, what kind of task you're talking about
<antu_> blender, edit mode.
<antu_> but the installation of kubuntu also..
<OxDeadC0de> antu_ if you mean a program, if the program is threaded it could/should use multiple cpu's, if it's written asynchronous it will only use 1 cpu though
<antu_> could it be that windows somehow get it balanced anyway?
<OxDeadC0de> antu_ if kubuntu is only recognizing one cpu entirely, there is a problem in your kernel with some of your hardware
<antu_> it recognizes one dualcore cpu correctly. but sometimes one core is at half load while the other is at 0% load.
<antu_> never experienced that in the preinstalled vista.
<OxDeadC0de> antu_ check out taskset for setting the affinity, you can force blender to use the idle cpu
<tsteele> Having trouble connecting server to domain
<fireball_> hello, having this troble, please help?
<fireball_> Unable to save bookmarks in /home/fireball/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml. Reported error was: Permission denied. This error message will only be shown once. The cause of the error needs to be fixed as quickly as possible, which is most likely a full hard drive.
<fireball_> Drive not full
<fireball_> ?
<fireball_> ?
<fireball_> ?
<SSJ_GZ> fireball_: What are the owner/ permissions on that file?
<SSJ_GZ> fireball_: Also, be patient, please.
<fireball_> I'll check it
<rufsketch1> hey all
<rufsketch1> hey all
<rufsketch1> I'm trying to get my atheros wireless card working using the ath5k modules
<rufsketch1> but they don't seem to be in the apt repos
<fireball_> all permisions, owner and user root
<rufsketch1> and the autoconfig tool says it's in use, but it most certainly is not
<rufsketch1> as knetwork manager just seems to think i have to eth0 nic
<rufsketch1> two eth0's
<rufsketch1> *
<rufsketch1> help?
<SSJ_GZ> fireball_: Change them from root to your user.
<fireball_> should i mention this is a ntfs drive?
<fireball_> Otherwise, I'm not sure how?
<fireball_> access permissions? X on "user" only?
<SSJ_GZ> fireball_: You have your /home drive on an ntfs drive? That's quite unusual :) chown should work, if ntfs supports it.
<fireball_> no, /home is normal drive, but all media storage is on windows / ntfs drive
<fireball_> I get the error message every time I go there with an explorer
<SSJ_GZ> fireball_: Ok, so chown  /home/fireball/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml to your user.
<fireball_> I don't quite understand?
<SSJ_GZ> fireball_: What is the name of your non-root user?
<fireball_> isn't /home/fireball my user?
<fireball_> fireball
<dr_willis> mentioning its a 'ntfs' drive is VERY imporntant when messing with ntfs drives. :)
<SSJ_GZ> fireball_: sudo chown fireball  /home/fireball/.kde/share/apps/d3lphin/bookmarks.xml
<fireball_> Thought it might help
<fireball_> You guys are good, that seems to have fixed it. Any idea how this error started?
<SSJ_GZ> fireball_: Likely, running Dolphin as root.
<Buckethead_> Hi :D
<wikki> who's still drunk?
<fireball_> excellent! Now is there a decent program to find my apps and install them into my menu? I just installed mixxx 1.6.1 and can't find it, mixxx from terminal tells me its not installed
<dr_willis> Yep.. running Dolphin as root = BAD idea..
<dr_willis> seen that bookmarks file get locked many a times doing that
<fireball_> hmm, sudo nautilus better idea?
<jpedroza> Can anyone tell me which package I should install to get the sftp kio slave working in Intrepid? I am trying to use Quanta and it just throws an error when I try and connect to a server running sftp.
<dr_willis> learnign to do root tasks from the terminal ==== BEST IDEA
<fireball_> probably, which reminds me, app finder/menu installer?
<dr_willis> all it takes is one miss click with a GUI FIle manager as root = oops.. i dident realize that window was ROOT.. now i just deleted  my system...
<fireball_> veritas
<jpedroza> There is a KIO slaves package for Gutsy, but I haven't found one for Hardy or Intrepid. Am I just missing something, or is this still a bug to be addressed?
<fireball_> thanks guys, check out New Years Rave c/- Guy Newmanaix @ facebook if ya's are in oz, all welcome!
<dust> Setting up kde-nightly-kdebase (20081229+svn903070-0neon1) ...
<dust> changelog for this please?
<OxDeadC0de> dr_willis, would you mind sharing some of your general linux wisdom and humor to the Tip of the Day widget for kde? If you want to add some, whisper !usage to oxdeadc0de-bot
<dr_willis> OxDeadC0de,  theres dozens of such humorous tips in the various 'fortune' files :)
<dr_willis> !info fortune
<ubottu> Package fortune does not exist in intrepid
<dr_willis> egads!
<OxDeadC0de> lol
<dr_willis> !find fortune
<ubottu> Found: fortune-mod, fortunes-min, fortune-zh, fortunes, fortunes-bg (and 20 others)
<dr_willis> !info fortunes
<ubottu> fortunes (source: fortune-mod): Data files containing fortune cookies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.99.1-3.1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1074 kB, installed size 2732 kB
<dr_willis> :)
<OxDeadC0de> but we could use ones relevent to modern linux and kde4
<dr_willis> Tip Of the Day: " You can always turn off these annoying Tips"
<dr_willis> Relevent tips = few and far between :)
<dr_willis> How about a 'command line command of the day' :)
<popey> i just booted kubuntu 8.10 on my desktop and the session appears to have failed at startup, and I am now getting a logon screen.. is this known?
<OxDeadC0de> hints on where to find new themes, hints on how to setup something "just right" like grubgfx instead of the lame default grub in ubuntu(example), info like that is numerous
<dust> Setting up kde-nightly-kdebase (20081229+svn903070-0neon1) ..., changelog?
<rufsketch1> can anyone help me? I need to install ath5k in kubuntu. but it doesn't seem to be in the repos
<jpds> rufsketch1: It's in intrepid-backports.
<rufsketch1> whats the link to that repo?
<rufsketch1> or do i select it via some gui?
<jpds> rufsketch1: One moment.
<jpds> rufsketch1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu#Intrepid%20Ibex%20(8.10)
<rufsketch1> jpds: thnx
<jpds> rufsketch1: on the fourth screen, "Software sources" , select Unsupported updates.
<rufsketch1> jpds: why is ath5k unsupported O_O
<jpds> rufsketch1: After that install: linux-backports-modules-intrepid
<jpds> rufsketch1: It had some problems which were fixed after intrepid was released.
<ionut_> hi
<ionut_> can somewone tell me how can i transfer a file from my computer (operating sistem=linux) in another computer(server) from the command promt
<popey> ionut_: scp
<ionut_> so transfer a file from my pc on a server
<ionut_> scp and then ?
<popey> scp path/to/file user@remotehost:/destination/path
<jpedroza> ionut_: What os is the server running?
<popey> ooo good question :)
<ionut_> linux
<ionut_> from example
<jpedroza> ionut_: Then scp should work fine for you
<ionut_> i want to trasfer a file (authorized_keys which is located in my .ssh file) to that server
<ionut_> so i use
<ionut_> this command :     scp pathfile user@domain:/destinationpath ?
<hyper_ch> ionut_: yes
<ionut_> it gives me this error : scp: /home/authorized_keys: Permission denied
<jpedroza> ionut_: You need to have at least read permissions on both source and destination
<ionut_> yes i had both permisions ,and also i am logated with the root user
<ionut_> well
<ionut_> so if
<ionut_> look
<jpedroza> as root you should be able to copy any file...
<jpedroza> however, sudo is preferred for safety and security purposes...
<ionut_> i am connected on that server with the command sftp myuser@domain
<ionut_> yes
<ionut_> so i am connected on that server with the command sftp myuser@domain
<ionut_> how can i copy any file from my pc on that server
<ionut_> i see all the files which i have on my domain
<nosrednaekim> "put filename"
<ionut_> aaa
<ionut_> yea
<nosrednaekim> if the file is within the directory that you started the sftp from
<ionut_> thank you,now i remember
<ionut_> it gives me this errrooooorrr -bash: put: command not found
<hyper_ch> ionut_: open konqueror
<hyper_ch> ionut_: enter:   fish://user@remote
<hyper_ch> ionut_: enter password
<hyper_ch> and you can drag and drop now
<ionut_> ok
<ionut_> i try
<ionut_> hey,how can i see the files hidden files ?
<ionut_> for example ,the file wich i want to transfer on an domain server if located her /home/ionut/.ssh/file and when i enter in the home folder i don't se another folders
<vge> ls -la
<ionut_> yes,but not from the command promt,by hand...
<jpedroza> ionut_: Are you still in konqueror?
<ionut_> yes
<vge> view->show hidden files?
<jpedroza> view->Adjust View Properties->Show Hidden Files
<ionut_> yes,thanks
<jpedroza> Ok, it appears that I can mount the remote directory with sshfs and then use it as if it were local. A workaround, at best, but whaddyagonnado?
<ionut_> so
<ionut_> done
<ionut_> i want to make this thing
<jpedroza> All copie4d ionut_?
<ionut_> ies
<ionut_> i want
<ionut_> to do this thing
<ionut_> to generate in my computer in the file authorized_keys an authorization password
<ionut_> and after that i want to transfer it on that domain
<ionut_> so when i connect on that domani,it will recognise me and will not ask me again the password
<ionut_> done it
<ionut_> i have coppied the file authorized_keys in my server domain
<ionut_> but when i try to connect with the command root@domain
<derdritte> I upgraded from gutsy to intrepid and I can't get multi-key-shortcuts to work. Any tips where I could start the search?
<ionut_> it gives me that error ("bash -root comand not found")
<jpedroza> what protocol are you wanting to use to connect?
<jpedroza> it is throwing that error because root isn't a command.
<ionut_> so which command shell i try
<ionut_> the protocol
<ionut_> i dont understand what u asking
<jpedroza> That depends on what you want to do. You could try fish://root@domain in konqueror for a start
<ionut_> understand,i try
<Undead_Knight> Hello People. Is it possible (or recommended) to use Amarok with arts in Kubuntu 8.10?
<jpedroza> Can anyone tell me what package to install to get KDE 3 kio-slaves?
<rotzie> hi, yesterday i tried to install kubuntu 8.10 on my external esata raid-1 hdd that is connected via a pcmcia sata interface to my laptop. unfortunately i got many i/o errors while installing. can anyone help me to fix it please?
<jpedroza> This would be for Intrepid.
<ionut_> <Undead_Knight> yes,i used it to
<jpedroza> Undead_Knight: I use amarok under Intrepid, not sure what arts is...
<Undead_Knight> ionut_: The problem is that I cannot seem to find a way to make the xine engine work with arts... I've installed libxine1-all-plugins and I still don't see a selectable option to use arts.
<Undead_Knight> jpedroza: Do you know what engine are you using?
<ionut_> now i am in ubuntu 8.04
<ionut_> but i am sure that it funcion well
<Undead_Knight> I am not able to select arts as an output plugin with the xine engine. Is there a package I am missing?
<jpedroza> Undead_Knight: I am just using the default install from apt
<ionut_> it could be.the installation was done by u?
<Undead_Knight> The installation was done by me, yes.
<ionut_> then maybe u missed something
<Undead_Knight> I was thinking that maybe something else is using alsa as the output plugin and I cannot use anything else that uses audio.
<Undead_Knight> I think I found the problem... I don't have my audio drivers loaded.
<Undead_Knight> Darn.
<DreadKnight> heya
<DreadKnight> how do i start bluetooth from command line?
<ionut_> you have it installed allready ? (dreadKnight)
<rufsketch1> fuck!
<rufsketch1> aslfjknas;kng
<rufsketch1> this distro is ridiculous
<rufsketch1> i
<jussio1> !ohmy | rufsketch1
<ubottu> rufsketch1: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<rufsketch1> just
<rufsketch1> want
<rufsketch1> to
<rufsketch1> install
<rufsketch1> ath5k
 * rufsketch1 cries
<jussio1> !enter | rufsketch1
<ubottu> rufsketch1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rufsketch1> -_-
<rufsketch1> could someone please link me to an ath5k .deb file.  I'm sick of dealing with all these ridiculous gui's kubuntu has set in place
<rufsketch1> I've had to restart 3 times from update i haven't asked for already
<rufsketch1> updates*
<jpedroza> rufsketch1: There is an intrepid bug: 276508 regarding that driver.
<bazhang> rufsketch1, please watch the language
<rufsketch1> I don't care, i just want to install it
<rotzie> yesterday i tried to install kubuntu 8.10 on my external esata raid-1 hdd that is connected via a pcmcia sata interface to my laptop. unfortunately i got many i/o errors while installing. can anyone help me to fix it please?
<rufsketch1> bazhang: i haven't used any foul language since i was told not to te first time
<jpedroza> rufsketch1: It appears to be non-functional...
<rufsketch1> at all?
<rufsketch1> wth?
<rufsketch1> fine
<rufsketch1> how do i use madwifi?
<rufsketch1> i installed madwifi-tools and modprobed ath_pci
<rufsketch1> but no wireless card shows up
<jpedroza> rufsketch1: The bus can be found here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/276508 I am not sure if the wireless card you have will work with another driver.
<rufsketch1> jpedroza: i used madwifi with my card before ath5k existed
<jpedroza> rufsketch1: there is this line at the end of the bug "As a datapoint: switching over to the restricted ath_pci driver by doing "modprobe -r ath5k && modprobe ath_pci" allows the connection to work."
<rufsketch1> i did modprobe ath_pci
<rufsketch1> but it does not work
<rufsketch1> and there is no need for modprobe -r, as i never had ath5k to begin with
<rufsketch1> jpedroza: ^
<jpedroza> right
<rotzie> are problems with pcmcia sata-cards/external raid sata drives common with kubuntu 8.1?
<rufsketch1> jpedroza: so how do i make it work?
<jpedroza> rufsketch1: There are several solutions for the bug listed at the link I pasted above. Unfortunately, I don't have much more to offer in the way of help. =)
<jpedroza> =(
<White_Pelican>  I just reinstalled hardy heron, and installed jre 1.5. then i installed frostwire and when I tried to run it it gave me a lot of java errors. can someone help me out?
<jpedroza> White_Pelican: Do you know what JRE frostwire requires?
<White_Pelican> hang on please
<jpedroza> White_Pelican: Can you PM me and paste the errors... Might give better idea of what is going on.
<jpedroza> It looks like they recommend 1.6 of the JRE
<jpedroza> Might try installing that version and see if it fixes the issues
<White_Pelican> hmmm
<rufsketch1> now what the heck is going on, apt-get won't let me import a key
<rufsketch1> gpg: no writable keyring found: eof
<jpedroza> rufsketch1: Are you running apt with root privileges?
<rufsketch1> oh yeah, that's another question.  if i type in 'su' it asks for the root password.  but i never set a root password.  what's the default?
<casian> hello all
<rufsketch1> jpedroza: and yes, i am doing it as sudo
<rufsketch1> when i get that error
<rufsketch1> to get the key i input : sudo wget -O - http://kde42.debian.net/archive_key.asc | apt-key add -
<jussio1> !root | rufsketch1
<ubottu> rufsketch1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jussio1> and rufsketch1, you shouldnt be using debian repos on ubuntu
<rufsketch1> yeah, that's all fine and dandy.  but seems a bit insecure in comparison to 'su'
<rufsketch1> jussio1: blahhh, i want latest 4.2 beta from trunk :(
<rufsketch1> without having  to compile myself of course
<jussio1> rufsketch1: if you want the 4.2 beta, see kubuntu.org
<jussio1> or
<jussio1> !neon | rufsketch1
<ubottu> rufsketch1: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<rufsketch1> bingo
<jmpc> hola
<jmpc> alguien habla español
<jussio1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jmpc> tengo un problema con la instalacion de call of duty 5 en ubuntu
<jussio1> jmpc: English only in here please!
<casian> si jmps yo hablo espanol
<casian> pero no muy bien
<casian> :)
<jussio1> casian: please take him to #kubuntu-es ;)
<jmpc> vale
<tsteele> how to tell if you are connected to your domain
<tsteele> my domain
<tsteele> anyone available to help with domain questions
<lion> hope i can
<genii> tsteele: Perhaps also enquire in #ubuntu-server  possibly.
<lion> tsteele: what is ur question???
<tsteele> I have set up the IP Gateway and DNS settings as well as the connection name which is the domain
<tsteele> I tried the domainjoin-cli and was unsuccessful, although if I ping from another machine it does show name and the domain name.
<tsteele> I was wondering if there is a way to totally tell if it is connected to the domain or not.
<tsteele> I also would like to know if I will be able to see it in active directory?
<kosmonaFFFt> hi, are available configure running any applications on KDE 4.1 with hotkeys?
<ionut_> does anywone knows if exist an application as good as photoshop pro or almost for linux?!
<genii> ionut_: Gimp is very powerful. There is also cinelerra
<ionut_> thank you
<ionut_> what about video
<ionut_> video retouching
<genii> ionut_: I have not found any satisfactory video tool yet, unfortunately.
<Tm_T> gimp && inkscape <3<3
<ionut_> understand.look somewone told me that kino is quiet good
<ionut_> is so ?
<Tm_T> for some people its fine I believe
<ionut_> oh,i understand
<genii> ionut_: kino can only edit, you can't do much in the way of retouching or so on
<xethx> Anyone know were I could find Cedega
<ionut_> nice
<Tm_T> !cedega | xethx
<ubottu> xethx: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<lion> tsteele: i never try to use domain join before so i cannot tell you what to do but it seems there is sometinf that u miss configure
<christian_> test
<tsteele> lion:If I can ping my other servers from the server I am trying to add would that indicate that it is connected?
<tsteele> Is there anyone else who may know this
<genii> christian_: Yes, we see you
<genii> tsteele: I already told you, ask in channel #ubuntu-server
<tsteele> sorry my bad will do
<christian_> thanks
<lion> tsteele: if u ping  and u get reply from the server u suporse to be connected by some way
<kosmonaFFFt> есть кто русский?
<slow-motion> hi
<bazhang> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bazhang> kosmonaFFFt, /join #ubuntu-ru
<ionut_> hei.who can tell me how can I regenerate che "fabrique settings"for the file source.list
<ionut_> i want that the file be like how he was fir the first time,unmodificated
<genii> ionut_: If you have ubuntu-docs  installed, there is the default one at: /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<khakane> i just upgraded to kubuntu ibex from hardy, i have dual monitors.  everything is ok except on my non-main screen, if i move a window around on it, its artifacts the screen
<khakane> also cannot right click the desktop on that screen
<ionut_> genii : and if i don't have installed the ubuntu docs,how can i install it
<jpedroza> khakane: Are you using NVIDIA drivers?
<khakane> yes and i had to downgrade to 173 to make the driver even work
<khakane> (from 177)
<genii> ionut_: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-docs
<ionut_> ok,i try.thank you
<khakane> jpedroza: er sorry that was directed to you
<khakane> also weird stuff on my main screen like window decoration buttons disappearing until i hover them
<jpedroza> khakane: I am using the NVIDIA driver as well, and had similar issues. right now, I will lose mouse clicks and have to restart kde
<khakane> also notice print screen button does not screen capture
<khakane> jpedroza: you using 173 or 177?
<jpedroza> not sure, let me check
<jpedroza> khakane: ^
<khakane> k
<ionut_> genii: yes,i found the file source.list.now what should i do.remove this one "/etc/apt/sources.list" and copy that
<jpedroza> khakane: I am running 177.80
<genii> ionut_: Perhaps first just rename the messed up one. Something like:  sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old
<khakane> hrmm jpedroza you using multi-display?
<jpedroza> khakane: I am, using Xinerama
<ionut_> ah,good ideea (like an back-up ) and then ill copy that one
<khakane> jpedroza: 1 sec i show you what my screen does
<jpedroza> khakane: It was the only way I could get it to work at all. Without Xinerama it was non-functional
<khakane> jpedroza: http://www.yernothin.com/artifact.png
<khakane> check that
<jpedroza> khakane: Can you show me your NVIDIA X Server Settings?
<khakane> sure
<khakane> replace that png w/ xorg.conf
<khakane> seems i have Xinerama turned off
<jpedroza> khakane: Try enabling that and see if it helps...
<khakane> ok
<jpedroza> Section "ServerFlags"
<jpedroza>     Option         "Xinerama" "1"
<jpedroza> EndSection
<jpedroza> That is how I have it in my xorg.conf
<khakane> easy way to re-init X?
<jpedroza> As I recall that was the only way I could get it functional
<khakane> w/o rebooting
<jpedroza> Ctrl-alt-Backspace
<khakane> k
<jpedroza> comes in handy when my mouse stops clicking
<jpedroza> =)
<khakane> shit now i cant even get X to start
<jussio1> khakane: please watch the language
<artur_> i tried to install xmms in my kubuntu, but when i try the command apt-get install xmms, it returns a message about there's no candidate for the installation. How could i install xmms
<White_Pelican> is it in the rpository?
<White_Pelican> as far as I know it's a dead project
<White_Pelican> you might need ot find the source and compile it yourself
<rufsketch1> what is "linux-backport-modules"? and how can i use it to get ath5k?
<ionut_> could anywone give me his (send me) sourlce.list because mine is "busted"
<jpedroza> khakane: Sorry, I got disconnected
<White_Pelican> busted?
<jpedroza> Nah, Pidgin deid
<nosrednaekim> ioelu: just select a new sever in adept->software sources and hit apply, it will regenerate it
<ionut_> is so modified than it gives me a "thousands of error"
<White_Pelican> ionut accept the file
<artur_> White_Pelican: ok, is there some other that you can recommend?
<khakane> jpedroza: i fixed my widget thing
<ionut_> i have accepted it
<nosrednaekim> rufsketch1: if you are on intrepid, install it and blacklist ath_pci and ath_hal
<White_Pelican> I use amarok
<khakane> and now i remember why i didnt use xinerama, i like my stuff to snap within a monitor
<jpedroza> khakane: Ahhhhhh
<rufsketch1> nosrednaekim: will just modprobe -r work?
<White_Pelican> I am not used to the amarok 2 yet
<artur_> White_Pelican: i have amarok, i'd like to try another one
<rufsketch1> or must i blacklist?
<White_Pelican> will take time
<khakane> anyways, i still have the artifact problems
<artur_> amarok2?
<White_Pelican> I'm still on hardy so I use 1.4
<artur_> hmm
<rufsketch1> i did modrpobe -r and then modprobe ath5k and still nothin
<jpedroza> artur_: I use Songbird...
<khakane> http://www.yernothin.com/artifact.png  <- could someone explain the artifacting on the right screen?
<artur_> jpedroza
<artur_> jpedroza: thnx... i'll try
<nosrednaekim> rufsketch1: modprobe -r what?
<khakane> jpedroza: did you see anything in my xorg.conf that would make 177 nvidia drivers not run?
<rufsketch1> modprobe -r ath_pci ath_hal
<jpedroza> khakane: Nothing jumped out at me...
<nosrednaekim> rufsketch1: yeah, that should be enough, then modprobe ath5k, and run "iwconfig" and see if it sees a wlan0
<xethx> Could anyone help me fix this problem
<khakane> hrm weird
<xethx> KCrash: Application 'ksmoothdock' crashing...
<xethx> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<jpedroza> khakane: As I recall I used the NVIDIA xserver settings application to create my xorg.conf
<rufsketch1> nosrednaekim: it doesn't, but i might need to reboot
<rufsketch1> br
<rufsketch1> b
<nosrednaekim> rufsketch1: wait.... first put ath_pci in the disable modules in /etc/defualt/linux-<tab>
<nosrednaekim> uhh "default"...
<S17lans> good evening
<S17lans> where can i ask a question about some packages ?
<nosrednaekim> evening S17lans
<nosrednaekim> depends on the package... but go ahead and ask
<S17lans> in Win XP i was using rapidshare downloader for rapidshare premium accounts to download
<S17lans> what should i install to do the same job in kubuntu 8.10 ?
<nosrednaekim> uhh, good question... did you check if rapid share makes a linux version of the program
<White_Pelican> what is rapid share?
<nosrednaekim> S17lans: found this http://icehot.wordpress.com/2008/12/29/linux-rapidshare-downloader/
<nosrednaekim> S17lans: and this http://achmadz.blogspot.com/2008/02/rapidshare-downloader-for-linux.html
<ionut_> does anybody where i can found an tutorial,or some help to install dekiwiki on ubuntu
<ionut_> ?
<khakane> where do i change background settings in kde4?
<nosrednaekim> khaije1: right click on desktop, configure
<khakane> ah ok
<Till> hello, i have installed kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4 and the screen goes off and on every few seconds... have you got ideas how to solve this?
<khakane> ive only got background on my main monitor, not on both
<ionut_> change also on the other
<vbgunz_> how do I properly set my $TERM? I was told *not* to put an export TERM in my .bashrc but to use term to *set* it. how?
<nosrednaekim> Till: goes blank until you move the mouse?
<Till> nosrednaekim: yes
<nosrednaekim> ok... thats probably power saving settings under "display" in system settings
<Till> nosrednaekim: no, it goes off when i use the mouse to open a menu, and then goes on again. and sometimes it goes off and on even when i do nothing.
<nosrednaekim> wow... thats strange
<vbgunz_> what is $TERM set too by default?
<nosrednaekim> do you have compositing/effects turned on?
<elendhale> bonjour ya des francais de conecter ?
<nosrednaekim> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Till> nosrednaekim: i don't know, i'm on windows now
<genii> vbgunz_: linux   or xterm
<Till> i thought maybe something is wrong with the graphics card...
<genii> (when from konsole etc)
<Till> maybe i need an update for the graphics driver?
<khakane> hrmm i cant even right click on that monitor
<khakane> what gives heh
<vbgunz_> genii: I shouldn't try to export TERM in my .bashrc, correct?
<Till> nosrednakim: how can i turn effects and compositing off?
<nosrednaekim> Till, right click on the title bar and select properties->effects-> and disable them
<Till> ok thank you!
<nosrednaekim> (if they are on)
<yacc> Anything that I can try out in the console to see if my sounddriver works?
<yacc> I'm trying to aplay a WAV file and it claims to be playing it, but my laptop stays mute :(
<yacc> It even does claim to be playing back to the right device :(
<Arv3n> yacc, have you checked your mixiers ettings?
<yacc> Arv3n, yes, with alsamixer
<yacc> Btw: it's "00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)"
<Muzer> What would a good app be for capturing video from a webcam?
<ionut_> hei does anyone where i can found some help with my dekiwiki installation,on an linux ubuntu S.O
<marek_> hi is there any easy way to undelete data? i deleted one big folder, just one minute before, then i realised i might need it in future...
<Muzer> marek_: How did you delete it? Through the command line or through dolphin/konqueror?
<marek_> via dolphin with shift-delete
<yacc> marek_, well, not really => in theory you should stop using the filesystem immediatly, and you can try to recover it manually, ...
<marek_> Muzer
<Muzer> ah, shift+delete
<Muzer> yeah, there are apps you can use to recover files manually
<Muzer> don't do anything with that hard drive though
<Muzer> install apps onto a different hard drive, or at least partition
<marek_> yacc Muzer although theese data are on external drive, its not worth it... thx anyway
<xethx> Anyone know how to fix this?
<xethx> KCrash: Application 'ksmoothdock' crashing...
<xethx> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<ionut_> i made it,i have installed deki wiki on my PC and function extremly gooooooood
<lee> any good temperature monitoring programs ?  unable to find any in package manager..
<genii> lee: Kima applet is not bad. You need ksensors as backend
<lee> thanks
<amerigo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<khakane> ugh this is just making me mad now lol
<chronos_> #ubuntu-ru
<vineet> hi
<vineet> anybody home??
<chronos_> hi
<vineet> what exactly is this kubuntu konversation??
<vineet> i am sort of new to Linux
<dr_willis> konversation is a IRC chat client
<vineet> so i am chatting with people from different parts of the world?
<dr_willis> Yes. all over the world.
<vineet> thats cool
<vineet> hi to all.. :-)
<chronos_> It is pleasant to me. I take pleasure
<dr_willis> from the North Pole to the South Pole, to the East Pole to the West Pole.
<lee> lol
<chronos_> There were big problems with motherboard foxconn
<khakane> oh awesome, updated to kde4.2 now i login and it drops me right back to login screen.  where is the log that will show me the way?
<Tm_T> khakane: /vat/log/X* and ~/.xsession-errors*
<khakane> great now X wont even start
<ionut_> i want to extract a file from a zip file in an folder,how can i do,doesn anyone knows the command
<sledge> ionut_: unzip
<ionut_> yes,but from terminal
<ionut_> from promt command
<sledge> ionut_: unzip
<khakane> ok X starts, still no login
<khakane> nothing in .xsession_errors
<Tm_T> khakane: and xorg log in /var ?
<genii> ionut_: like:   unzip zipfile.zip -d /some/other/directory                         if you want it in some other place
<khakane> kdm_greet cannot open default user face
<khakane> ^ there is my error
<T3rmy> how may I see in ubuntu in which frequency functions my RAM ?
<T3rmy> (is it possible to see also the amount of spare RAM and the amount of used by programs?)
<genii> T3rmy: As for finding the speed of your ram, it will be somewhere in the result of: sudo lshw -class memory
 * genii hands BluesKaj a large Kubuntu mug of coffee
<T3rmy> the FSB of my laptop is 800Mhz
<T3rmy> the RAM is also at 800MHz
<T3rmy> but the command you gave me
<T3rmy> reports 667
<T3rmy> (I set additional RAM of 800Mhz)
<genii> T3rmy: I tend to believe the result of the lshw
<T3rmy> yes...m2
<T3rmy> but because the modules
<BluesKaj> thx genii :)
<T3rmy> CAN work properly at 800
<genii> T3rmy: If you have 2 diferent speed sticks of ram , it will usually go to whatever speed is slowest of the two
<T3rmy> shouldn't I be able to set them at 667
<T3rmy> or it is a bad idea?
<T3rmy> (I bought 2 new models to be the same in order to avoid this)
<genii> T3rmy: You should be able (if your bios supports) to set your ram speed anything lower than what it is actually is
<genii> BluesKaj: Anytime :)
<chronos_> I congratulate all happy New Year
<T3rmy> my the manufacturer
<T3rmy> the original RAM was @ 667
<T3rmy> as x-mas present
<T3rmy> I updated
<T3rmy> by putting 2 new modules that function at 800
<T3rmy> will I be able to have the function at 800?
<T3rmy> (or this could cause malfunction?)
<genii> T3rmy: If you have two modules of 800, they should function at 800 if motherboard supports
<T3rmy> I can't find out if the motherboard support it...
<T3rmy> (I bought the laptop the previous year)
<genii> T3rmy: If they run slower, nothing will be hurt. It will just not be using the complete capacity
<khakane> sigh
<T3rmy> genil the laptop is a HP
<T3rmy> dv9500 series...
<T3rmy> but I can't find any good site
<T3rmy> that can tell how much is the max
<T3rmy> (Also I wonder.... If I manually increase the frequency?)
<T3rmy> genii:
<T3rmy> r u here?
 * BluesKaj goes for a walk to community mailbox
<S17lans> hello all
<S17lans> is there a rar program i can install in kubuntu ?
<S17lans> like winrar etc
<genii> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<khakane> jpedroza: i fixed it all up
<khakane> upgraded to newest nvidia, upgraded to kde 4.2
<genii> khakane: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit           then:  cat ~/.xsession-errors | pastebinit                This is all a text based way to show us by pastebin what your xsession-errors file contains, which may have some clues.
<khakane> genii: got it ALL working ;)
<genii> khakane: Ah, too late I see :)
<khakane> hah yea just got it up and back in
<khakane> kde 4.2 is sexy :)
<Ellana> erm, whats the french chat please?
<genii> Ellana:  #kubuntu-fr    or #ubuntu-fr
<Ellana> thanks
<chronos_> Ellana:I congratulate happy New Year
<Ellana> euh?
<Ellana> how can you give congratulations to  a new year?
<zirunic> hello
<khakane> am i missing something.. my middle click to paste is gone..
<khakane> or is it more left mouse highlight isnt copying to clipboard
<khakane> and now it works.. weird
<aaroncampbell> How can I find out who packages netbeans for the repos and when v6.5 will be available?
<khakane> now if i could get wobbly windows to work
<khakane> seems like some compiz stuff is incomplete
<khakane> like all my icons in compizconfig settings manager are missing
<Tm_T> I use Kwin wobbliness if I need one
<khakane> i guess i dont know the dif between compiz and kwin
<Tm_T> Kwin is what KDE uses by default
<chronos_> Ellana:Unfortunately, only good wishes
<HappySmileMan> khakane: KWin is default WM for KDE4, it has it's own effects now
<Ellana> do I know you?
<HappySmileMan> So people with KDE4 don't need to install compiz for effects (though Compiz has more than KWin)
<khakane> well i have compiz, i like its options, i just cant seem to get some to work after hte upgrade, and like i said, my icons in compiz settings manager are gone
<Soliloquial> what's a good ftp app?
<Pliskin> konqueror ?
<hallowname> Soliloquial: kftp? gftp? filezilla?
<Soliloquial> forgot about that
<Soliloquial> thanks
<Soliloquial> filezilla drives me crazy
<hallowname> Soliloquial: yup :)
<hallowname> Soliloquial: i dunno, i use konqueror
<chronos_> Ellana:Is not present are not familiar but at me good mood and I wish to share it. And present I can two good songs
<Ellana> are you english chronos_?
<Pliskin> Soliloquial : there is many Qt/KDE apps, so no need to use a GTK alternative...
<Pliskin> are*
<Soliloquial> yeah
<Soliloquial> filezilla is terrible on any os
<chronos_>  Ellana:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VFyZyIesEs
<Ellana> jpeux pas sa bug -_-
<slow-motion> n8
<Pliskin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Daisuke_Ido> Pliskin: just because the kde/qt apps exist doesn't mean they're the best apps for the job
<Pliskin> For many cases, they are
<Pliskin> (sorry for my english)
<hallowname> anyone here want to test an artificial intelligence plasmoid? you need qt-copy and kde4 trunk
<khakane> ok now i got wobbly working, but it broke my Window Decoration, i cannot change it
<chronos_> Ellana: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VFyZyIesEs
<Ellana> chut u_U
<khakane> ah hah! its using kwin, i try to switch it to compiz and it fails :|
<khakane> ok now if i can figure how to turn wobbly on in kwin
<hallowname> khakane: right click title bar of any window > configure behavior > desktop effects > all effects > wobbly windows
<khakane> oo havent seen this screen thanks
<chris_> could anyone explain the difference between the 'icedtea6-plugin' and 'icedtea-gcjwebplugin'. Do i need both to have java support in the browser??
<[Relic]> Hello :)
<chris_> Got an error w/ adept and suggestions :
<chris_> APT Error. Context:
<chris_>     Package download failed,
<chris_>     Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<tarmath> are there software ppa's that the kde developers using kubuntu use to always have th latest code running for development?
<chronos_> Ellana: i`m not english, sorry
<JontheEchidna> tarmath: no, they do source compiles themselves
<JontheEchidna> no packages involved
<chronos_>   #anime
<tarmath> JontheEchidna: you means they all source compile all of kde and not only the particular components/lib they want to work on?
<JontheEchidna> yes, generally
<tarmath> So admitting I want to start contributing patches or the such, I have to compile everything even if I just want to hack on a small bug in lets say, kate?
<JontheEchidna> no, you could probably just check out kdelibs and kdesdk and compile those
<tarmath> ok I get it
<tarmath> thanks !
<JontheEchidna> you're welcome
<blandon> hola
<Jo-Luis> hola
<Jo-Luis> soy nuevo q se hace aqui
<jpds> !es | Jo-Luis
<ubottu> Jo-Luis: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<issa_> Hi, please help me. Suddenly my hd became 100% full, and so when I restarted kubuntu didn't store the last session (obviously) so when I logged in again I was in with a fresh session with default panel, desktop and everything as it looks like first time I installed kubuntu. How do I retrieve the previous sessions that had been saved before the very previous one that wasn't!
<issa_> ?
<francesco_> ciao a tutti (:
<issa_> Hi, please help me. Suddenly my hd became 100% full, and so when I restarted kubuntu didn't store the last session (obviously) so when I logged in again I was in with a fresh session with default panel, desktop and everything as it looks like first time I installed kubuntu. How do I retrieve the previous sessions that had been saved before the very previous one that wasn't!?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<ActionParsnip> quiet today
<antiquark> for many people it's time they go to sleep
<ActionParsnip> indeed, but the globe is a 24 hour place
<tempesta> sera a tutti
<tempesta> con 8.10 non mi rileva la web cam chi puo0' aiutarmi?
<ActionParsnip> english only here, tempesta
<en1gma> im trying to "boot" kubuntu 8.10 amd64 on my NF4 mboard with an 8800gts g92 in it and it dont make it to the desktop
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: is it in the livecd?
<en1gma> is there a cheat code i need to put in so it can boot with just basic graphics
<en1gma> yea the live dvd
<ActionParsnip> did you md5 check the image as well as verify the burned cd?
<en1gma> yea i got the image of utorrent and did a verify after i burned it with imgburn
<en1gma> but didnt do an md5 check
<en1gma> i have the iso still
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: if it check out we'll play from there
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: possibly a bad image
<en1gma> this isnt no bad image
<en1gma> its just a run around
<en1gma> it says no graphics driver
<en1gma> and kicks me back to the shell
<en1gma> if i do "startx" i get fatal server error
<ActionParsnip> then try:
<gustavo_> maybe, you can edit /etc/X11/xserver-xorg in the shell, and type "vesa"  in the section Device, driver en1gma
<gustavo_> then startx
<ActionParsnip> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: if the image is bad it wont boot to livecd
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: its important to check
<ActionParsnip> you can also try#
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: you must check your cd or anything you do is pointless as the data you have burned may be garbage
<en1gma> ActionParsnip yea im following the directions for md5 check but where is the md5 file for the dvd amd64
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: wherever you downloaded the iso from
<what_if> can I install kde3 and kde4 in 8.10 with no problems ?
<ActionParsnip> what_if: you have to compile it
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: what version of kubuntu do you have?
<en1gma> ActionParsnip that makes no since at all "where ever you get the DVD iso from...." i said i got it off torrents and you want me to trust the iso AND md5?
<en1gma> i got the kubuntu 8.10 amd64 dvd
<what_if> ActionParsnip: I consider that a no
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: if you got it via http or ftp you would have seen an md5 sum alongside the files, so it makes absolute sense
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: let me find the md5 sum for you
<bahaa> hi guys
<bahaa> i have a problem with my kubuntu installtion
<en1gma> thanks
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: http://www.stchman.com/create_cd.html
<ActionParsnip> bahaa: care to expand??
<bahaa> my screen acts like it's turned on and of
<ActionParsnip> what_if: depends on how you view compiling
<bahaa> when pressing any key on keyboard
<cormorano> ciao a tutti
<what_if> ActionParsnip: I am using the computer for daily use in college, so If I cannot install both kde3 and kde4 from apt, I will not be doing it .
<ActionParsnip> what_if: you'r system, your rules
<cormorano> come faccio a stoppare kde 4.1 della mia kubuntu per installare i driver nVidia ?
<bahaa> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> bahaa: set your refresh rate lower
<gustavo_> cormorano, e fatto in casa, aplicaciones, sistema, controladores de hardware, va solito carmorano
<ActionParsnip> !es | gustavo_
<ubottu> gustavo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gustavo_> thanks ubottu, sorry :)
<cormorano> gustavo_: tnx, but i must install the beta driver ...
<cormorano> gustavo_: i must stop kde fron console ...
<gustavo_> I don´t know how cormorano, srry, happy christmas and happy new year
<cormorano> init 3 not work ... in kubuntu ?
<genii> cormorano: telinit 2
<bahaa> ActionParsnip: problem still exist
<bahaa> i choosed the lowest refresh rate
<ActionParsnip> bahaa: what gfx card do you have?
<bahaa> it don't give this issue on gnome
<cormorano> genii: tnx, but not work .. :(
<gustavo_> cormorano, maybe ctrl+alt+f1
<bahaa> ActionParsnip: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<genii> cormorano: telinit 1   will give you single user (no kde/gui)
<ActionParsnip> bahaa: maybe a websearch using that card will help
<jmacdonagh> hey, i'm using the kde 4.2 beta 2 packages on 8.10. does anyone else have trouble changing the date / time in the System Settings?
<bahaa> ActionParsnip: but i don't have problems with gnome
<bahaa> it's just on kde
<ActionParsnip> bahaa: strange
<bahaa> my distro is basicly ubuntu 8.10
<gustavo_> cormorano maybe also, ctrl+alt+backspace, then select terminal
<ActionParsnip> bahaa: i've no idea, maybe someone else can chime in or ask later.
<ActionParsnip> bahaa: does it work ok in fluxbox?
<bahaa> i asked here before
<bahaa> i have openbox also
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: whats the issue? i came in a little late
<bahaa> and it works fine
<ActionParsnip> bahaa: ok in openbox?
<ActionParsnip> ok
<bahaa> yes
<bahaa> jmacdonagh: my screen flashes with every keystoke
<ActionParsnip> (23:32:46) bahaa: my screen acts like it's turned on and of
<ActionParsnip> (23:33:01) bahaa: when pressing any key on keyboard
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: i had that same issue. what hardware are you running?
<bahaa> Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 661/741/760PCI/AGP or 662/761Gx PCIE VGA Display Adapter
<jmacdonagh> i had to upgrade my dell bios
<bahaa> i don't have this problem on Gnome
<jmacdonagh> it happened on my dell mini
<jmacdonagh> worked fine in gnome, acted all weird in kubuntu
<jmacdonagh> does the computer kind of slow down a little when the screen dims?
<bahaa> do u mean i have to install the S3 Driver and don't relay on VESA Drivers
<jmacdonagh> mine had nothing to do with display drivers. i had an integrated intel card
<bahaa> no
<bahaa> it's normal
<bahaa> my vga is integrated also
<jmacdonagh> hmm.... well its strange that we had the exact same issue. it might be two different causes with the same symptoms. can you check if there is a bios update available for your mainboard?
<bahaa> this is my desktop pc
<bahaa> but it works fine in gnome and even in windows
<bahaa> let me try yo install s3 driver
<jmacdonagh> i know, the same thing happened with me
<jmacdonagh> yeah, go ahead and try that
<bahaa> it's not related to bios anymore
<jmacdonagh> i think kde (specifically powerdevil) might be sending weird signals
<jmacdonagh> anyway, a bios update on my dell mini fixed the issue 100%
<bahaa> should i try the driver form reproisetry
<bahaa> or get another one
<jmacdonagh> repo is your best bet
<bahaa> ok
<bahaa> back in mins
<jmacdonagh> gl
<jmacdonagh> so is anyone using the beta 2 kde 4.2 packages on 8.10?
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<ActionParsnip> jmacdonagh: used to, hated it and ran back to the apron strings of 4.1 + fluxbox
<jmacdonagh> Dragnslcr: are you able to change your time zone or use NTP from the system settings?
<Dragnslcr> Dunno, haven't tried. Let me check
<jmacdonagh> when i try to make any changes there it says "Cannot change date / time" and a couple other things. looking at the backtrace it says that its incorrectly trying to call kdesu
<jmacdonagh> i submitted to the kde team but they said it was a kubuntu issue
<bahaa> jmacdonagh: the driver is alredy install
<bahaa> how i can activate it
<Dragnslcr> Well, I can't change my timezone without having NTP enabled
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: click on the kde button and search for Hardware Drivers at the top
<jmacdonagh> Dragnslcr: do you get error messages back?
<bahaa> jmacdonagh:
<Dragnslcr> Yeah
<Dragnslcr> "Unable to contact time server..."
<Dragnslcr> Then "Can not set date" and "Error setting new time zone."
<jmacdonagh> Dragnslcr: that's the one. if you run systemsettings in console you'll see it spit stuff back about kdesu
<bahaa> jmacdonagh: done
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: does it show your driver? you might need to click on it and click Activate
<bahaa> jmacdonagh: get empty list
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: oic
<Soliloquial> somehow I screwed up the graphics when I resize windows...I see black bars popping up everywhere...anyone know how this is fixable?
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: hold on
<Dragnslcr> jmacdonagh- yup, "kdesu: Unknown option 'attach'."
<bahaa> jmacdonagh: i can submit my xorg.conf
<jmacdonagh> Dragnslcr: so, do you know the proper channel to report these kinds of problems? it looks like the kubuntu team wanted me to report it here
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: yeah, go ahead
<jmacdonagh> http://kubuntu.pastebin.ca/
<Dragnslcr> jmacdonagh- you could try the mailing list, see if it's already a known issue
<bahaa> jmacdonagh: http://home.bahaa.biz/downloads/xorg.conf
<jmacdonagh> Dragnslcr: will do, thanks for confirming with me
<jmacdonagh> for me* i guess is the correct way of saying it ;)
#kubuntu 2008-12-31
<Dragnslcr> Heh
<Dragnslcr> The bug tracker is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Dragnslcr> So you can try searching there and open a new bug if it hasn't already been reported
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: can you run lsmod | grep sis and report back teh results
<bahaa> jmacdonagh: http://home.bahaa.biz/downloads/lsmod
<jmacdonagh> all right, so it looks like the sis module (driver) is correcty loaded. so you're using the real sis driver, not a generic vga one
<bahaa> and now :(
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: let's see if its something to do with powerdevil. can you go into your System Settings in kde?
<ActionParsnip> Soliloquial: maybe try a different gfx driver
<bahaa> jmacdonagh: yes
<bahaa> easly
<Soliloquial> ActionParsnip, it was working fine earlier, I don't think the gfx driver is the problem
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: ok go ahead and go in there and then under the advanced tab click on Service Manager
<bahaa> and
<ActionParsnip> Soliloquial: well its now, not earlier. id look at your video driver and X settings
<Soliloquial> ok
<bahaa> jmacdonagh:
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: click on PowerDevil on teh bottom list and click stop
<bahaa> jmacdonagh: nothing with this name
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: uh... are you running standard kubuntu 8.10 or the kde 4.2 beta 2 packages?
<bahaa> yes
<bahaa> is it diffreent if i use metacity on kwin ?
<jmacdonagh> you can try using metacity, we can see if its an issue with the window manager
<bahaa> i tried both
<bahaa> metacity and kwin
<jmacdonagh> oic well you'll want to use kwin
<bahaa> let me try openbox with kde
<jmacdonagh> ok, close out of those settings and in a terminal type:
<bahaa> openbox --replace :)
<jmacdonagh> sudo /etc/init.d/powernowd stop
<jmacdonagh> finding a new window manager isn't a solution, it just a bandaid
<bahaa> jmacdonagh:  * Stopping powernowd:                                                   [ OK ]
<jmacdonagh> so now do you have the same issues?
<bahaa> still have the same issue :(
<jmacdonagh> i dunno, although we had the same issues, i would see if there was a bios update. i suppose you could also try to get a more up-to-date driver from source
<jmacdonagh> but i couldnt really help you get it installed. thats why i like packages more
<jmacdonagh> plus the fact that it reacts to the keyboard makes be believe something else is at fault
<bahaa> did this may give more info
<bahaa> http://home.bahaa.biz/downloads/lspci
<bahaa> lspci -vv output
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: well it just confirms what we knew already. do you know know what mainboard / motherboard your desktop has? is it a custom built computer or a brand name one?
<bahaa> custom build
<bahaa> foxconn
<bahaa> Foxconn International, Inc. Device 0c56
<denis> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<jmacdonagh> bahaa: maybe, but we need an actual model number from the mainboard. you should be able to see it if you open up the side of the case (if possible)
<bahaa> yes
<bahaa> i see
<xethx> KCrash: Application 'ksmoothdock' crashing...
<xethx> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<xethx> can anyone fix this
<ActionParsnip> just websearching
<PSiL0> hmm banshee and firefox won't play nice
<PSiL0> specifically, if there is a flash vid open in between songs that are being played in banshee (1.4), gtkstreamer gets all choked up
<xethx> can anyone fix this?
<xethx> KCrash: Application 'ksmoothdock' crashing...
<xethx> KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.
<ActionParsnip> xethx: http://bugs.gentoo.org/156367
<ActionParsnip> xethx: run them from konsole and you will get intelligent output
<xethx> What is them?
<ActionParsnip> xethx: run firefox or whatever from konsole
<ActionParsnip> xethx: you will see outputs which will help you diagnose the error
<xethx> firefox launched just fine
<ActionParsnip> xethx: what about the other
<ActionParsnip> ?
<xethx> No
<xethx> Just the same
<ActionParsnip> xethx: then i'd look at your menu item and make sure its ok
<xethx> Its not in the menu
<OxDeadC0de> anyone here have any tips they want to share about kde4 and or plasma for use in the upcoming Tip of the Day/Welcome to KDE widget?
<OxDeadC0de> we have a total of 7 tips at the moment... could use a lot more..
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: what about plasma?
<OxDeadC0de> ActionParsnip usage tips, advice, suggestions on how to do something nifty or useful for those that may not know it all ;)
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: depends purley on your system useage
<OxDeadC0de> This widget should be the introduction to plasma one basically. It will have advice on how to get around the desktop and introduce the user to the system
<ActionParsnip> OxDeadC0de: theres the help item in the k menu
<OxDeadC0de> Targeted specifically at the new user group I'd think
<onlooker> Hi. Why doesn't my IP change to what I set it to even after I restart networking?
<xethx> the menu button for ksmoothdock doesnt run eather
<tweakedeh> Any one up for helping me with SSH?
<tweakedeh> Never mind. Thanks any ways. Wrong IP =S
<xethx> were would I find /path/to/your/kde4/installation
<xethx> Kbuntu 8.10
<joe-coder> When I choose hibernate from guidance power manager, my machine shuts off.  when i power it back up, it loads the os up fresh.
<Dragnslcr> xethx- that isn't very specific. Could mean ~/.kde
<blandon> hola
<blandon> hi
<jo-luis> hola
<jo-luis> como estan
<yop> hola
<EagleScreen> some applications (usually KDE applications) try to call 'aplay file.wav' to play its sounds, can I configure all to use esdplay instead of aplay??
<usbcesar> hola a todos
<usbcesar> any one here?
<EagleScreen> hi
<usbcesar> hi
<Shadowkllr> Question - Running kubuntu with a 3 partition setup. main partition is the operating system and is about 8 gigs, other partition is the /home directory to store files for my lamp server.....i have configured apache to run point there, but what do i edit to make mysql point there too?
<antonia-laptop> hey guys, my laptop is having some graphic card issues, it says that fglrx needs to be enabled yet it doesnt enable it, however, xorg-driver-fglrx was installed and when i uninstalled x failed to start untill i reinstalled it. Also, i cannot shut down nor log off from the kmenu, i have to open a konsole and type sudo reboot
<antonia-laptop> i've been trudging through the forums wihtout much luck, any info would be appreciated
<dr_willis> A lot can depend on the exact video card and chipset, and fglrx versions sadly
<antonia-laptop> dr_willis: is there anythingi you can point me to for the failure to shutdown? I'm getting this comp ready for a mom and dad and that part needs to be working before i hand it back over
<mister-tea-lappy> apic issues?
<mister-tea-lappy> and the dr is gone
<khakane> has anyone used this new opensource intel video driver?
<mister-tea-lappy> which one ?
<khakane> someone was telling me there was some new driver that will give better video performance on like 965
<mister-tea-lappy> sorry 845 here
<mister-tea-lappy> try google
<khakane> maybe its my laptop not letting it have enough video memory
<mefisto__> I have a kicker problem. After a restart, kicker was reset to initial defaults, but the panel is locked and cannot be unlocked. So I can't change any applets, etc
<jordo2323> If I am trying to install Kubuntu with KDE 4.2 Beta 2 on a Ubuntu (Gnome) based system, what's the easiest way without switching completely?
<jordo2323> The nightly launchpad repository or the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main repository?
<mister-tea-lappy> khakane: look here hope this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=523789
<jordo2323> I keep seeing different repos to use, which one is best for Kde 4.2 Beta 2?
<mefisto__> I have a kicker problem. After a restart, kicker was reset to initial defaults, but the panel is locked and cannot be unlocked. So I can't change any applets, etc
<OxDeadC0de> jordo2323 the nightly repo is a nightly build of the svn version, there will be bugs daily that get fixed and new ones - and they don't provide all the optional packages like kdebindings
<OxDeadC0de> jordo2323 the beta2 is frozen, has it's own set of bugs, but is complete and has all the bindings and everything
<jordo2323> ox:  I see these official directions too, http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2  but what package to install Beta 2?
<OxDeadC0de> Jordo2323 if you're on kubuntu use the link in the topic
<OxDeadC0de> does anyone here know how to get help:/ urls from the helpcenter so I can open specific pages from a script?
<jordo2323> OxDeadC0de, Im on Ubuntu, but want to install the Beta as another option (I want to keep my Gnome as default, i.e. GDM and stuff)....
<OxDeadC0de> jordo2323 that's how I started too, still have gnome..
<jordo2323> OxDeadC0de, yeah.....I hear ya.....any idea?
<jordo2323> When I put that repo in to sources.list I don't see any 4.2 packages though after updating....
<jordo2323> OxDeadC0de, Which package to install but keep Gnome as base system?
<OxDeadC0de> you have to sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get clean, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<OxDeadC0de> i don't remember sorry
<\kira> whats a kde equivalent to zenity?
<jordo2323> OxDeadC0de, will dist-upgrade overwrite GDM and stuff?
<jordo2323> OxDeadC0de, I.e. will I officially switch to Kubuntu?
<stdin> jordo2323: just install kubuntu-desktop, it will ask you if you want to use KDM or GDM
<jordo2323> stdin, will I be able to update the beta to a more stable release later?
<mefisto__> OxDeadC0de: the help:/ urls are shown in the statusbar when you hover over a link
<stdin> jordo2323: yes
<OxDeadC0de> lol I just noticed that thank you mefisto__
<jordo2323> stdin: which repo just to be sure?  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main?
<stdin> jordo2323: yeah, that's it
<jordo2323> stdin, does the beta 2 include amarok 2.0?
<stdin> jordo2323: no, you can get amarok2 from "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main" by installing "amarok-kde4"
<mefisto__> After a restart, kicker was reset to initial defaults, but the panel is locked and cannot be unlocked. So I can't change any applets, etc
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know the proper way to launch a url from a script in kde4?
<stdin> jordo2323: amarok2 does not require the beta packages to run
<stdin> OxDeadC0de: kfmclient openURL <URL>
<stdin> that will use the default web browser
<OxDeadC0de> stdin thank you :)
<mefisto__> stdin: any idea about unlockable kicker panel?
<stdin> I guess you could try resetting kicker, removing ~/.kde/share/config/kickerrc
<mefisto__> stdin: tried that, then restarted kicker, no change
<stdin> you need to kill kicker first, otherwise it'll write out it's settings
<mefisto__> still the same
<jordo2323> stdin: I did what you said and installed kubuntu-desktop keeping GDM as my login manager, but I think it installed KDE 4.1.x.....do I just update?
<barbarian_sargon> hey people
<stdin> jordo2323: did you add the repository? if you did then it'll be 4.2 beta2
<stdin> jordo2323: you can check by running any KDE app and going to Help -> About KDE
<stdin> *and KDE 4 app
<jordo2323> stdin: New at 4.x  how do you tell?
<barbarian_sargon> hey this is my first time getting on IRC can someone give me some advice?
<stdin> barbarian_sargon: if you ask a question (and we know the answer) :)
<mefisto__> barbarian_sargon: be good to your mother
<barbarian_sargon> ok thanks bro. well, I am trying to connect to a channel called #fuck-yahoo
<barbarian_sargon> anyone ever heard of it?
<stdin> I doubt that channel is on this server
<barbarian_sargon> ok
<barbarian_sargon> thanks man
<barbarian_sargon> how do you connect to different servers?
<stdin> what client?
<Soliloquial> probably in any client /server would work...
<jordo2323> stdin: how do you tell which version you are running?
<stdin> jordo2323: you can check by running any KDE app and going to Help -> About KDE
<jordo2323> stdin: oh yeah...duh
<jordo2323> stdin: what was the amarok 2 repo again?
<stdin> jordo2323: you can get amarok2 from "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-members-kde4/ubuntu intrepid main" by installing "amarok-kde4"
<jordo2323> stdin: 4.1.85 = 4.2 Beta 2 right?
<stdin> yes
<jordo2323> stdin: and you said to install kde-apps right?
<stdin> all you need is kubuntu-desktop and amarok-kde4
<jordo2323> stdin: thanks for all your help, I think I am there....although it's weird, when I do help>about KDE in Konversation it says KDE 3.5.10....is this strange to you?
<stdin> jordo2323: no, because that's a KDE 3 app, using the KDE 3 libraries
<jordo2323> stdin: has Konversation come out with a KDE 4.0 version yet?
<stdin> nope
<jordo2323> stdin: Thanks......how do you add a library in Amarok 2?
<jordo2323> stdin: it keeps going deeper into the next folders
<stdin> best place to ask is #amarok
<yao_ziyuan> i really miss kde3
<jtmoney> has anyone had an update become available over the past week or so? it seems like a long period for no updates
<OxDeadC0de> hmm hey stdin , do you know of any "better" ways? like through dcop? when I use kfmclient openURL www.google.com it opens /var/tmp/kdecache-deadc0de/krun/27282.0. which has a copy of google.com's index page it downloaded...
<OxDeadC0de> I want konqueror or the default browser to actually be pointed at the url, what it's doing isn't quite right
<stdin> try providing the mime type
<stdin> kfmclient openURL <URL> text/html
<stdin> and use http://
<OxDeadC0de> already  using http:// ;)
<stdin> ..."I use kfmclient openURL www.google.com"...
<stdin> beware that kfmclient (in KDE4) may not always return, so you many want to use "kfmclient openURL <URL> text/html &"
<OxDeadC0de> :| it's still not working right, even with text/html it opens /var/tmp/kdecache-deadc0de/krun/27912.0. which contains a copy of google.com
<OxDeadC0de> I'm in kde4.2B2 if that makes a difference
<stdin> try changing openURL to exec
<OxDeadC0de> this is all for a new "introduction" widget with some shortcuts to common help in the help system and opens up websites like kde.org and the plasma api
<stdin> and remove the "text/html" bit
<OxDeadC0de> hmm ok
<stdin> it should see "http://" and go open a browser
<OxDeadC0de> kioclient(28139) ClientApp::kde_open: KUrl("http://www.google.com") and it brings up konqueror, but the same damn /var/tmp stuff
<stdin> well that's where the cache is anyway
<OxDeadC0de> this is a pain in the butt :P
<OxDeadC0de> it's working "right" but wrong at the same time :|, because it's pointed at where it's located on my hd it can't follow most links properly or display most images properly
<tweakedeh> Can some one help me with GCC? I'm trying to compile a simple C program and its not working.
<OxDeadC0de> tweakedeh if it's just one file you can do gcc file.c, then ./a.out
<tweakedeh> OxDeadC0de. prog.c:3: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’
<stdin> tweakedeh: #include <stdio.h>
<tweakedeh> I have that, I'm following  cyberciti[DOT]biz/faq/compiling-c-program-and-creating-executable-file/
<stdin> are there any other errors?
<tweakedeh> no
<stdin> OxDeadC0de: I changed back to the default browser settings, it downloads to /tmp but konqueror open google properly
<stdin> tweakedeh: are you sure, it compiles here
<tweakedeh> stdin. I'll take a screen shot for you.
<stdin> tweakedeh: have you installed build-essential?
<tweakedeh> stdin: all I did was 'sudo apt-get install gcc'
<stdin> if build-essential isn't installed, you don't have /usr/include/stdio.h and it should error on that
<tweakedeh> prog.c:1:19: error: stdio.h: No such file or directory   < Didnt even notice that
<tweakedeh> stdin: Thanks =]
<OxDeadC0de> stdin hah I had my default web browser set to "konqbrowser" in "default applications" in system settings, that was what was doing it
<antonia-laptop> mister-tea-lappy what are apic issues?
<antonia-laptop> mister-tea-lappy: sorry, i'll google it, dont think i'm around long enough to troubleshoot
<baYVas_707> i need help with something. Is there anyone available to be of assistance?
<sandy> hi
<Guest75063> ?
<sandy> where i can get the information on application development
<Guest75063> maby here somebody know
<sandy> ok
<desu> sandy: what kind of development?
<sandy> i am writing a simple GUI based application like calculator
<sandy> but the problem is that it is supposed to move window if user drags window on clicking client area
<sandy> it works fine if visual effects are not enabled
<sandy> i used XMoveWindow api
<sandy> are you getting
<desu> sorry, got no idea about that :/
<sandy> can anybody help me in solving the problem related to visual effects in ubuntu
<sandy> it is creating problem in my application
<Guest75063> i think it is too early to find somebody who know
<sandy> ok can you tell me right time for it
<Guest75063> maby at night but this is last day of year so many people are %
<Guest75063> :p
<sandy> yaa
<antonia-laptop> guys i just updated to 8.10 and my audio stopped working
<antonia-laptop> and video
<antonia-laptop> and the computer cant turn off, i've checked if it was an apic problem but it is not and i've been trying to get through it for 2 days now and still no luck on any account
<baYVas_707> I have a laptop which i just installed kubuntu on as a dual-boot. Unfortunately I can't get kubuntu to recognize my internal wireless adapter. Is there anyone in here that KNOWS what they're talking about that can help me with this??
<avramucz> Does it have Atheros chipset?
<javichovicio> alguien que hable español
<javichovicio> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<noaXess> good moring
<noaXess> thats bad: http://paste.ubuntu.com/96701/
<noaXess> ok.. after a reboot.. it works.. hm.. need to check that..
<missanthropic> anyone know anything about using a sansa clip with Ubuntu
<missanthropic> ?
<missanthropic> it's a 2gb clip I had loaded mp3's onto it using a desktop PC w/windows XP
<missanthropic> now, my laptop  (Ubuntu) wont recognise any files within the device
<missanthropic> <---doesnt have the disc/firmware
<missanthropic> PLEASE HELP MEEEEE
<missanthropic> oh god need the music
<missanthropic> this is supposed to be my second best friend ... next to GOOGLE AND YOU ARENT ACTING LIKE MY FRIEND
<missanthropic> WHY ARE you even LOGGED IN IF YOU ARE JUST SITTING THERE
<missanthropic> damnit i love my Ubuntu, but i have had it up to here *hand to nose*
<missanthropic> hey
<missanthropic> i need help
<missanthropic> please
<missanthropic> it will be a quick thing if you know anything about it
<badtaste> hi
<missanthropic> Ubuntu is known as n ot working with my SANSA 2GB CLIP
<dfrey> When I go to K > Applications > System > Hardware Drivers   I am shown a screen saying that "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<dfrey> I want to use the fglrx driver for my ATI Radeon 9500 Pro
<dfrey> Am I looking in the wrong place for the option to enable fglrx?
<zeltak> hi
<zeltak> anyone know by any chance why when i try to install digikam it wants to remove gwenview and plasma?
<zeltak> (using kubuntu intrepid 8.10 kde 4.2 (Beta))
<noaXess> missanthropic: what do you see in log file /var/log/syslog if you connect your clip? please pastebin it on paste.ubuntu.com
<noaXess> !info digicam
<ubottu> Package digicam does not exist in intrepid
<noaXess> !info digikam
<ubottu> digikam (source: digikam): digital photo management application for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.9.4-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 9499 kB, installed size 22388 kB
<etoomey> HELLO
<etoomey> HELLO
<etoomey> sorry
<etoomey> caps lock
<goracy_bober> aloha
<condon> Good morning.  I'm running kubuntu 8.10 - kde 4 - Is there any way to put a background image in konsole?  I've googled the dog-snot out of it but only find unanswered bug reports
<condon> anyone know if there's any resolution to this yet?
<RurouniJones> er
<RurouniJones> Is it specifically different to how to do it in kde 3.5 condon?
<condon> There's no background image choice in the settings
<condon> so far as I can find, wondering if there's a patch or workaround somewhere.
<RurouniJones> So it isn't under the settings -> schema tab?
 * RurouniJones is glad he is still on 3.5
<condon> nope
 * condon wishes he still was
<TWO> Hello, I wonder if anyone could help me with a problem I have with archiving files on a FAT 32 shared partition?
<TWO> This is under Kubuntu Hardy Heron
<TWO> KDE 3.5.10
<condon> "settings - edit current profile -  appearance tab" lets you change colors (font/background/etc) and the opacity, but that's about it
<missanthropic> NO NO ONE WILL HELP YOU THEY ARE JUST SITTING THERE
<missanthropic> LIKE NON-HELPERS
<condon> Hopefully it's something they'll address in the next kde distro, just have this marilyn monroe mug shot begging to adorn my konsole.
<Tm_T> missanthropic: stop yelling
<missanthropic> yea like my SANSA CLIP
<condon> I would happily help, TWO, but I fear you'd end up with one screwed up system.
<johannes_> hi
<missanthropic> oh. i thought it was ::: caps lock=cruise control for coool
<RurouniJones> *cough* http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<RurouniJones> Or that
<johannes_> i have got the poblem with kubuntu 8.10 that the screen changes brightness according to mouse focus i think almost very second...
<TWO> Thanks condon, basically I can right click and archive files on my desktop and on the ext3 partition, but not on the FAT32 parition.
<johannes_> could anyone help?
<TWO> If I try to archive on the fat 32 parititon, the please wait dialogue just stays there.
<condon> nice RurouniJones, very nice
<condon> bookmarked :)
<condon> Couldn't begin to tell you how to fix it TWO.  Can only offer a possible workaround - Move files to the ext3 part, archive, move back.
<condon> pain in the neck, I'm sure, but the closest thing to a solution I could possibly take a stab at.
<johannes_> anyone else problem with changing screen brightness focus ?
<TWO> I guess it's the quickest option for now
<TWO> Thanks for your help
<condon> video card johannes?
<TWO> I'll look into it a bit more
<condon> np TWO, sorry I couldn't offer more.
<TWO> No worries
<johannes_> condon: i think it has to do with focus...e.g.i write here, the screen goes bright, shady, accordinng to my typing
<condon> running compiz or some other focus/opacity altering plugins/aps?
<johannes_> i just installed, nothing changed, default settings
<xp-killer> i had a 512k internet to download with ktorent at speed of 20 to 60k now i have a 8mega internet but i cant download anymore with p2p clients fast:s any reason why?
<johannes_> condon: i have click to focus ticked
<johannes_> condon: should i deactivate sth?
<condon> have ccsm running?
<johannes_> condon:hwo would i check?but i didnt alter anything yet
<condon> if compiz is running, even the default settings can alter the way things worked without it.  It may have nothing to do with compiz at all, just sounds like the kind of thing it would tweak
<condon> did you have the issue before installing?
<xp-killer> ?
<condon> If it started after installing compiz, replace with emerald or some other manager to see if it goes away with compiz killed.
<condon> xp, p2p aren't always the most reliable download sources.  Even some torrents (most actually) can be pretty slow, depends entirely on the source more so than your own connection.
<condon> some torents I get 500k a sec, some 6-700, others 1-200, and the real crappy ones can run as low as single digits.  Depends entirely on how many seeds/sources and their speeds as well.
<condon> depending on what you're downloading, try other sources - there are some great torrent sites out there if you look hard enough.
<johannes_> condon: first time i used 8.10.when i click into a window it brightens,but darkens immediately again, annoying, how can i just get all windows bright all the time
<johannes_> condon: hwo would i check if compiz is running?
<condon> if you run "ccsm" at console, does the configuration open for compiz, johannes?
<condon> probably nothing to do with compiz from what you're saying, hold on a sec
<johannes_> condon: it says i dont have compiz installed
<condon> in system settings, you've got Click to Focus selected?
<johannes_> condon: yes,
<condon> do you know which ...sorry for lack of better terminology... windows handler you'er using, metacity, emerald, etc
<johannes_> the default kubuntu one, metacity and emrald says the terminal are not installed
<SrDeSipan> ho do i install a plasmoid ?
<condon> I'm at a loss johannes.  My best advice (which is usually bad news :) ) would be "sudo apt-get install" either metacity or emerald and see if another handler fixes it.  Can't think of the default for kubuntu for the life of me so couldn't tell you where to check its settings.
<johannes_> ok, ill try that, thanks condon
<zeltak> anyone know by any chance why when i try to install digikam it wants to remove gwenview and plasma?
<condon> best of luck
<SrDeSipan> how do i see the hiden files in dolphin ?
<condon> SrDeSipan, try Alt+.
<condon> that's a period
<condon> otherwise, under "view" in the menu bar choose "Show Hidden Files"
<condon> zeltak
<condon> still here?
<zeltak> yup
<condon> KDE 4.1?
<zeltak> nope kubuntu intrepid 8.10 kde 4.2 (Beta)
<condon> gwenview depends on libkipi5 and wants to uninstall libkipi0, which digikam depends on, so you can't have both gwenview-kde4 and digikam installed now.
<zeltak> im guessing its part of the problem (the kde 4.2 part)
<zeltak> oh gotcha :)
<condon> that's for 4.1 - perhaps not fixed yet
<zeltak> do you know by any chance if there are packages for digikam 0.1.0 beta?
<zeltak> i cant seem to find any
<condon> not finding anything
<zeltak> k thx alot condon, youve been a great help. its a bit wierd that kubuntu wont allow for digikam and gwenvie to co exist but im sure they fix it :)
<condon> Yeah, I'm running into all kinds of fun tidbits.  Always fun jumping in head first into betas :)
<zeltak> btw if i try to compile the new kde4 version of digikam (even though it seems like hell) do you think it will work?
<zeltak> Yeah well i preffer to help with bug testing etc in the beta even though i know not all stuff works :0
<zeltak> (my small newbish contribution)
<condon> Hell, there's no telling.  I've dug myself so far into holes with betas at times it's been ridiculous.  This program requires you to remove that, grab this, install that, but that doesn't work with this, so use this workaround, etc, etc,e tc, until kde craps the bed all together and I reinstall it :)
<condon> likewise
<zeltak> :), k thx again condon!
<condon> found a digiKam 0.10.0-beta5
<condon> np
<zeltak> really?
<zeltak> as a deb file?
<condon> not sure, my connection's slower than snail-snot in the winter...digging deeper
<zeltak> k thx :)
<condon> na, it's source code
<zeltak> k thx anyway :)
<condon> no problem.
<condon> That's odd
<lorena> #romania
<condon> I've got digiKam and Gwenview installed (went through a week or so ago and grabbed all the cam/viewer/etc crap available in adept) - Didn't ask to remove plasma or anything else for that matter
<condon> may be an older version though...
<bazhang> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<zeltak> mmm strange
<condon> yeah, 0.9.4
<condon> nevermind
<zeltak> mm i tried to install 0.9.4 version
<zeltak> and it wants to remove loads of stuff hold on ill paste it
<zeltak> http://pastebin.ca/1297023
<condon> I'm at a complete loss
<zeltak> yeah me too :)
<zeltak> k thx again!
<condon> certainly.
<bhaskark> hi all, whenever plasma is crashed, gnome desktop is visible in the background!! How to fix this??
<hang3r> what channel is the new years party in?
<theunixgeek> I got my OpenOffice looking like this: http://i43.tinypic.com/vhbak1.png How do I get the normal look back?
<hang3r> anyone know how to change your name in kopete with the wlm proto, it appears as though you actually cant change your nickname...
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> hoz can write with azerty clipboard
<ubuntu> neeed help
<dc2447> I am seeing SetGrabKeysState enabled SetGrabKeysState disabled over and over agin in my xorg logs  on hardy -
<teo_> ?
<Seazor> found a bug in 4.2beta2
<Seazor> someone to listen me ?
<Seazor> the window for authentication (ftp, http,...) of konqueror
<supernova> saludos
<RurouniJones> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<RurouniJones> Seazor: go to that link
<minterior> I have a problem in my Kubuntu. I'm using it since Breezy Budger release and my computer loose LAN connection periodically. I don't know when this began (at least a year ago, sure), but this disconnections occur every 16 minutes exactly
<RurouniJones> What version are you on now
<ActionParsnip> guess it was time
<minterior> 8.10
<minterior> and this is a new installation, not an upgrade
<bnv> народ
<bnv> нужна помощ срочно :)
<bnv> у одного юзера поставил использование графических фич, больше под этим юзером зайти не могу
<minterior> RurouniJones: I know that the problem is my pc, because I am in a LAN and the server (wich have direct connection) and the other computers work well
<ActionParsnip> !ru | bnv
<ubottu> bnv: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bnv> yes, yes. i know
<bnv> ^^
<ActionParsnip> minterior: i'd run lspci / lsusb and try find a better driver
<minterior> ActionParsnip: I have two network cards (pci + motherboard) and I have the problem with both
<ActionParsnip> minterior: are you fully updated?
<minterior> yes
<ActionParsnip> minterior: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<minterior> yes, I do
<ActionParsnip> good
<ActionParsnip> minterior: so ALL networking ceases every 16 mins?
<minterior> yes, only in this machine.
<ActionParsnip> minterior: when it next fails, run ifconfig and look at the packet count, if they are low then the devices are turning off and on or its a driver issue. if not its a software thing
<minterior> oks
<minterior> it will come in 3 minuts I think
<minterior> I'm already here
<minterior> I've seen that TX packets were increasing, but RX packets not
<minterior> if the packet count are low means it becomes 0?
<minterior> ActionParsnip: are u there?
<ActionParsnip> minterior: yeah
<ActionParsnip> minterior: if they are near 0 the counters have reset
<ActionParsnip> minterior: i'd look in the bios for power saving optiuons just to test
<minterior> nop, not reset
<minterior> aha, I will look, but it's rare
<minterior> it is not a real disconection, is like de network card has a "pause" button, and after a minut or minut and a half the "play" button is pressed
<shb> hello all
<shb> anyonve know anything about recordmydesktop or other screen recording tools?
<popey> shb: what do you want to know?
<shb> popey: I am trying to use recordmydesktop for a screencast, but I cannot seem to play back the recorded video in anything.
<shb> I am using kubuntu 8.10
<popey> it should be just a normal ogg video
<gps23> hi
<shb> the extension is ogg, but i just get the audio output and no video
<shb> gps23: hi
<gps23> someone please tell me how to use krunner to search for files
<popey> shb: well i have never seen that happen
<popey> shb: what video players did you try?
<shb> vlc and kplayer
<popey> vlc has an option to show what the video is - what codecs
<shb> moment...
<popey> Tools -> media information
<rohan> can someone help a noob here
<popey> rohan: only if you tell us what the problem is :)
<rohan> i cant get kdebluetooth to start up
<rohan> i press the icon but nothing happens
<rohan> i have a XPS M1530 with built in bluetooth
<jussi01> rohan: read the release notes, bluetooth is broken
<hang3r> rohan: basically this channel is for elite people who know everything about everything, so you should just leave
<rohan> ok
<jussi01> rohan: dont listen
<rohan> sorry to disturb
<jussi01> hang3r: please dont!
<rohan> k
<hang3r> its new years where I come ffrom
<hang3r> lol
<rohan> im still here
<hang3r> wasted is the goods
<hang3r> LD
<jussi01> hang3r: IRCing while drunk is not a good idea (TM)
<hang3r> jussi01 on new years its ok
<jussi01> hang3r: not in here.
<hang3r> I've been arguing that c++ < C in ##C++, so #kubuntu compares quite a bit less
<hang3r> :P
<shb> popey: can it be because I have the compositing active in kde4
<djdarkman> Hello, I have a laptop, that connects to the internet trough a wired card, is it possible to share it with my wireless card?
<popey> shb: possibly
<Tm_T> hi popey
<shb> popey: is there an easy way to turn compositing on/off?
<popey> dunno, i've only been using kde for a month :)
<cuznt> !compositing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compositing
<popey> but system settings -> display looks good
<cuznt> what is compositing?
<cuznt> an effect?
<popey> cuznt: 3d desktop stuff
<gps23> shb, try right click on status bar and then configure window behaviour
<cuznt> well it depends on which one you use to turn it on and off
<cuznt> compiz if it is is in settings
<gps23> shb, err, not status bar, but whatever is the name of the top most part of window :p
<cuznt> kde effects are in system settings ifn i am not mistaken
<cuznt> i do not use 3d effects.
 * cuznt sees in 3d anyway
<gps23> someone please tell me how to use krunner to search for files
<cuznt> !krunner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about krunner
<shb> krunner runs programs
<cuznt> what kind of bot are you annyway?
<gps23> shb, that too, but it can do a lot many things more
<cuznt> krunner
<shb> use find :D
<cuznt> is <alt> + f2
<gps23> cuznt, yes
<cuznt> type it in the box
<gps23> shb, no, it has got strigi support in it
<cuznt> if it is findable on your pc it willshow it
<cuznt> i forgot it does that
<daskreech> Anyone know how to get kghns ?
<shb> but you have to know the filename
<daskreech> What's the packages I need?
<shb> or can it search with expressions?
<gps23> cuznt, it does that but we have to enable the xesam plugin, its disabled by default
<rohan> does anybody have a XPS M1530 with their function keys wroking
<gps23> cuznt, i know just this much :p
<rohan> working
<cuznt> i must have unknowingly enabled it then
<cuznt> cause it just works
<cuznt> :p :p
<shb> rohan: all I know is that the hotkey package for a thinkpad breaks the kubuntu-desktop package
<gps23> cuznt, u can check, by clicking on wrench icon in krunner window
<rohan> can i find ckage in adept??will just try it out
<gps23> cuznt, what do u do to reach for files?
<cuznt> i just type into the krunner
<cuznt> if it is on my pc it just appears
<cuznt> i noticed that way back
<gps23> cuznt, this is exactly what i want, not working here
<cuznt> i just do not usually have to search for stuff on my pc
<gps23> cuznt, me too don't think i will use, just wanted to make it work
<gps23> cuznt, slocate is enough for me
 * cuznt is very particular where things go. because i am a stoner.... kind of like preventive maintenance.
<gps23> lol
<cuznt> i could quit pot altogether but.... eh.....
<cuznt> if it can search for stuff on my other kde hard drive and separate system... that might be diff
<cuznt> and upon searching for xesam it does not show it for krunner
<cuznt> Pinot also provides a Xesam interface, which can be used through Xesam Query
<cuznt> This package provides a Xesam adaptor for Beagle indexing tool.
<cuznt> and searching for it in the krunner wench icon... shows nothing of that nature
<gps23> cuznt, i dont think package searching feature is there in krunner
<cuznt> in fact searching on synaptic for krunner comes up with nothing. in case i could right click and add Xesam
<cuznt> if i type in music in my krunner, it comes up with the folder to click on and open
<gps23> cuznt, thats coz krunner is integeral part of kde4
<rohan> comeon anybody
<cuznt> as i gather... but if there are plug ins i figured it would be a pre cursor to the program name somehow
<cuznt> what are you looking for rohan
<anybody> ?
<rohan> i want to install the hotkey package
<faydriss> !hotkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey
<faydriss> isnt a hotkey something you choose?
<rohan> uh i dont have the slightest idea
<cuznt> heh wrong me i was
<rohan> ive been adding packages through adept
<gps23> rohan, try aptitude searh hotkey, see u find something of ur interest
<rohan> will do that right now
<ray_> hello?
<cuznt> hotkey is not a program but a series of keystrokes to run programs or do things
<cuznt> http://www.clug.ca/node/225
<cuznt> hotkeys
<gps23> cuznt, rohan want some program to control hotkeys
<cuznt> it is already there
<cuznt> <alt> + <f2> is a hotkey
<cuznt> ALT-Tab 	Task List Selection
<gps23> cuznt, no, the extra keys that are there in a laptop
<rohan> exactly
<cuznt> you can choose them with your preferences
<rohan> like the scroll lock
<jussi01> !shortcuts
<ubottu> keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<gps23> rohan, scroll lock?
<rohan> to be exact the function keys
<cuznt> !shortcuts | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<rohan> fn+numlock,fn+f8
<gps23> rohan, these are hardware controlled, i think they should just work
<rohan> dont work on my laptop
<rohan> when i press the fn+num lk key nothing happens
<gps23> rohan, what does it do where it works?
<cuznt> did you try what the bot shows?
<rohan> though i can control the brightness and hibernate key
<cuznt> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ghostcube> hi folks is there any chance the 180.x drivers will get into intrepid
<cuznt> maybe the layout is configured wrong
<rohan> im running kubuntu 8.10 btw
<rohan> ight now
<rohan> checking that right now
<gps23> rohan, i am saying they should just work without any setting coz, on my toshiba laptop they are working, even though its a gentoo with fluxbox as wm
<Guest51042> hi I wanna ask a question pls
<rohan> the thing is that they are not working as of now
<rohan> neither did they work in the live cd mode
<rohan> some of them work and some of them dont
<Senior> My sound card is not working when I Installed ubuntu b.10
<Senior> could any one pls helpme
<gps23> rohan, may be the hibernate sequence isn't working coz, your laptop doesn't know abt ppwer managament being used, but ur brightness control sequence should have working
<gps23> worked*
<Senior> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeey
<rohan> the hibernate and brightness control sequence are the only ones workin
<rohan> g
<rohan> the rest are not
<Senior> pls gps23 can I ask you a question??
<gps23> Senior, sure, but i am not expert :)
<gps23> Senior, which soundcard u have?
<Senior> I bought a new laptop
<Senior> it is HP dv4
<Senior> centrino 2
<shb> popey: that was it
<shb> compositing was killing the vide
<shb> o
<gps23> Senior, how u know that soundcard isn't working?
<popey> nasty
<shb> you can turn it off by right clicking the title bar of any window
<shb> then you can turn off the desktop effects fo kwin there.
<rohan> ok i just went to keyboard layout  in regional and found some dell keyboards
<rohan> testing them right now
<Senior> sound works at the startup ubuntu only
<ge2x> hey i want to install firefox
<Senior> else there is no sound
<ge2x> are all those packages (132 mb) unpacked really needed?
<jussi01> ge2x: no
<ge2x> then how do i install under kde34?
<ge2x> kde4
<JontheEchidna> sudo apt-get install --no-recommends firefox should cut it down a bit
<jussi01> ge2x: sudo apt-get install  --no-install-recommends firefox
<rohan> none of the dell ones work
<ge2x> cause now its saying that i need gnome-keyring and other unuseful stuff
<jussi01> JontheEchidna: :D
<ge2x> thanks
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<gps23> Senior, if u can hear the sound at start up then ur soundcard is alright
<gps23> Senior, for mp3 playback etc, u need to install codecs
<Senior> ok I did this
<Senior> but no mp3 is working at all
<jussi01> Senior: youve checked everyting is unmuted and up?
<gps23> Senior, did u installed ubuntu-restrict-drivers package?
<jussi01> gps23: kubuntu-restricted-extras ;)
<pkodon> Hello
<abate> Hi
<gps23> jussi01, yeah, thanks for pointing out
<ge2x> hey what firefox theme should i use under kde4?
<pkodon> I'm rather new at Linux, and am having a problem. I've been trying to get flash movies to play in Firefox, but, even though I've installed the latest version of Adobe flash player/plugin from the repository, and have JavaScript turned on, every website says that I don't have the plugin or don't have JavaScript turned on.
<gps23> ge2x, use any but not the default one, its has got some graphics problems
<jussi01> pkodon: you have the java plugin installed?
<jussi01> pkodon: try installing the kubuntu-restricted-extras package - that should get everything you need
<pkodon> Hmm, I know I installed one restricted package.
<gps23> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pkodon> It installed Sun Java
<gps23> how can i make some program start automatically at startup?
<jussi01> pkodon: and I assume you have restarted firefox following that?
<jussi01> !autostart | gps23
<ubottu> gps23: To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart. In KDE 3.X the package 'kcontrol-autostart' makes a kcontrol item for handling items in that directory. For a complete KDE 3.X guide, see http://jucato.org/kde/kde-autostart.html
<gps23> jussi01, does this apply to kde4 too?
<pkodon> jussi01: It wasn't running when I installed, and I've rebooted since then, too.
<jussi01> gps23: the first part does
<gps23> jussi01, ok, thanks
<jussi01> gps23: ie. To make programs autostart with your KDE session, you can make a link to it in ~/.kde/Autostart.
<gps23> jussi01, alrighty
<jussi01> gps23: you can also go to system settings -> advanced - autostart
<jussi01> pkodon: sorry, no idea then. :/
<gps23> jussi01, check that
<gps23> jussi01, checking* that
<Bryan> Is there a power manager that will allow me to sit a different action the computer takes on closing my laptop's lid, based on weather it is plugged in or on battery power?
<rohan> still have the fn key problem
<gps23> since i have enable xesam plugin and installed strigidaemon, krunner keeps on crashing
<pkodon> jussi01: Hmm, well, I tried everything I could before coming here. I've worked on a lot of systems, from the TRS80 Model I, Amiga, through WinXP, but this problem I've never had before.
<jussi01> pkodon: its a curious one, only thing I can suggest it to remove the flashplugin-nonfree and install adobe-flashplugin from the partner repo
<pkodon> jussi01: Oh, if both the non-free and the free are installed, could they be conflicting?
<jsubl2> !bluez
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluez
<jussi01> pkodon: hrm, what do you mean?
<jsubl2> are older bluez packages available anywhere
<jussi01> pkodon: do you have gnash installed?
<pkodon> gnash?
<jussi01> pkodon: obviously not
<jussi01> :)
<pkodon> Let me look in adept
<rohan> any help with those fn keys would be much appreciated
<jussi01> pkodon: but do try that what I just suggested
<pkodon> BRB
<jussi01> rohan: which ones are you trying to change?
<rohan> im trying to get them to work
<rohan> them function keys on my laptop
<jussi01> rohan: have you been to system settings - input actions?
<rohan> im there,whats next
<gps23> pkodon, u can check plugins window in firefox, if it shows something interesting
<jussi01> or system settings - keyboard and mouse - standard/global keyboard shortcuts
<rohan> not the shortcuts
<rohan> i want to enable some of my non functioning fn keys
<ghostcube> rohan, maybe the kernel doesnt know the keys
<jussi01> rohan: I know what you mean, the functions like brightness, sound etc, no?
<rohan> jussi:exactly
<jussi01> !tab | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pkodon> Okay, in Adept, I have both the adobe-flashplugin and flashplugin-nonfree installed. In the plugins window in Firefox, I see no flash plugin.
<jussi01> pkodon: remove flashplugin-nonfree
<pkodon> I downloaded the flash plugin from Adobe's website, and when I tried to install it, it says I already have a later version installed.
<jussi01> rohan: system settings - keyboard and mouse - global keyboard shortcuts can do that
<pkodon> Okay, the question then is, will I miss some content without the nonfree one?
<jussi01> pkodon: then adobe-flashplugin is not a NON FREE ONE!
<daskreech> jussi01: what?
<pkodon> Okay, let's start this way, I'll uninstall all flash plugin-related packages and see what happens.
<daskreech> Adobe Flash is Free?
<jussi01> daskreech: no...
<rohan> still no luck with the scroll lock,break,sysrq,pause,break keys
<rohan> same for the battery key
<ghostcube> jussi01, any idea why alt + f2 isnt working on 4.1.3?
<khakane> ghostcube: doesnt work in 4.2 beta either
<Bryan> Is there a power manager that will allow me to sit a different action the computer takes on closing my laptop's lid, based on weather it is plugged in or on battery power?
<rohan> helllloooo
<jussi01> !repeat | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait. Also see !patience
<ghostcube> khakane, hmm yeah but why the shortcut is placed where its always been #:|
<ghostcube> rohan, 'xev' in terminal
<ghostcube> then press a key from the specials if there is an keycode
<rohan> ok i understand
<rohan> done
<ghostcube> did the keys spit out an keycode ?
<rohan> KeymapNotify event, serial 18, synthetic NO, window 0x0,
<rohan>     keys:  0   0   0   0   16  0   0   0   0   2   0   0   0   0   0   0
<rohan>            0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   0   32  0   0   0   80  0
<rohan> KeyRelease event, serial 20, synthetic NO, window 0x5000001,
<rohan>     root 0x13b, subw 0x0, time 21256254, (149,803), root:(821,828),
<rohan>     state 0x10, keycode 36 (keysym 0xff0d, Return), same_screen YES,
<rohan> "   XLookupString gives 1 bytes: (0d) "
<rohan>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<rohan> part of the output
<pkodon> jussi01: Okay, here's a thought. I just discovered yesterday that when you go to install something in Adept, if you select details, there is a list of suggested and required software to install. It seems that the suggested ones don't get installed.
<pkodon> jussi01: You have to select each one and request that they be installed. I wonder if that has anything to do with it.
<ghostcube> !pastebin | rohan
<ubottu> rohan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rohan> oops soory im an absolute at this thing
<pkodon> jussi01: That flash plugin has a lot of listings of things it conflicts with, as well as suggested things to install.
<rohan> *noob
<pkodon> rohan: Heh, we're all noobs at something.
 * pkodon is a noob at Linux
<rohan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/96964/
<pkodon> Well, anyway, looks like jussi01 has gone for coffee or something...
<Guest49776> my kopete chat windows just send 1 message and close it self after I press Enter
<Guest49776> also any of the chat style are taking effect on kopete
<Guest49776> any idea??
<Guest49776> I uninstall kopete and reinstall, delete the accounts, but nothing work
<rohan> :D
<Shadeslayer> looks like everybody has gone for coffee :D
<thomliz> hi
<thomliz> was ist
<marek_> hi, how can i stop/cancel transfer in kde 4.2?
<simone_> a
<khakane> wow this is new... just upgraded 4.2, now when i see the kubuntu logo on bootup it hangs untill i press any key
<khakane> any ideas on that?
<marek_> khakane can you press alt+ctrl_f8?
<khakane> yea i already on that path hah, noticed i could watch startup services that way
<khakane> so rebooting ;)
<maximiliano> Hi ami!
<SilentDis> !dma
<ubottu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hardware transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<pkodon> Okay, figgured out what happened with the adobe flash player plugin problem. If you install it before you install Firefox, Firefox doesn't know it exists. You have to uninstall it and reinstall it after installing Firefox.
<jing1> I am wondering if anyone can help me, kdm does not run automately, I have to run it manually
<khakane> ugh got it all 100% except now it wont shutdown lol
<gianluca> ciao
<gianluca> hello
<SilentDis> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SilentDis> greetings.  i recently had to reinstall (had a HD fail and not recent enough backups, /home was ok though!) and for some reason DMA on my DVD drive is disabled.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/97013/  any suggestions would be appreciated
<rickest> SilentDis: is it SATA?  SATA doesn't do DMA
<SilentDis> rickest: it's an IDE drive
<pkodon> SilentDis: Hmm, is there a setting for that in BIOS?
<khakane> sata supports dma, just hdparm does not
<SilentDis> pkodon: it's set properly.  i remember having to set something somewhere in config when i first installed 8.10, but cannot remember for the life of me where the page with those instructions are
<rickest> have you tried hdparm and it's dma-related options?
<SilentDis> and the !dma infoid doesn't have the stuff i need :(
<SilentDis> rickest: I've not tried any hdparm stuff, iirc that was a blind alley the first time i encountered this issue.
<Guest16801> is there and widget to add in to the task panel to monitoring my cpus??
<khakane> not starting K Display MAnager (kdm0kde4) it is not the default window manager
<khakane> yet i dont have that one installed... just kdm
<thomliz> hi
<khakane> grr i cannot get KDE to fire now
<khakane> login, get the login sound, and still grey desktop with nothing loaded
<amerigo> hello ... i need to download in peer to peer .... What a good program to do this in KDE
<amerigo> ?
<amerigo> sorry ... in Kubuntu
<amerigo> !SHARING
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SHARING
<amerigo> 1share
<amerigo> !share
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share
<amerigo> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<amerigo> !eDonkey
<ubottu> eDonkey clients: aMule (GTK, stand-alone), mldonkey-gui (GTK, based on MLDonkey), KMLDonkey (KDE, based on MLDonkey) - See also !P2P
<explodingeardrum> Have a problem with installing kubuntu on an external hdd. I installed it and everything works. When I boot of my main hdd GRUB shows up. how do I get rid of grub so that only my wubi/longhorn(vista) loader shows up?
<explodingeardrum> is anyone there?
<Mamarok> explodingeardrum: you mean "here"?
<explodingeardrum> I doesn't matter
<explodingeardrum> *It
<Mamarok> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ollynetworking> right
<khakane> wow seems im not the only one to run into this problem
<Mamarok> explodingeardrum: what wubi loader are you talking about? Grub is the default boot loader
<kija> Hello all, i wanted to install kubuntu how much swap space should i give, i have 2gb ram.Please help.
<Mamarok> kija: 0-4 Gb, usually twice the RAM amount
<explodingeardrum> I have wubi and vista on my hdd and  installed kubuntu on an external why does grub show up when I boot my main?
<Mamarok> explodingeardrum: how else do you want to boot Linux then?
<kija> Mamarok, thanks
<Mamarok> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<explodingeardrum> I know
<Mamarok> wubi is only an installer, not a boot loader
<explodingeardrum> Hold
<explodingeardrum> on
<explodingeardrum> Grub shows up before my wubi/longhorn does
<explodingeardrum> Grub didn't show up in till I installed kubuntu on a external
 * jobe is otherwise occupied: Gone away for now
<Mamarok> explodingeardrum: you mean you installed the Wubi Kubuntu on an external HD?
<explodingeardrum> no
<rohan> by wubi loader he means
<rohan> that the loader in which gets to choose vista or ubuntu
<explodingeardrum> I ubuntu/vista on my main kubuntu on my external
<rohan> which comes after the grub loader
<Raceman> Hi all, i'm new to kubuntu kde 4.1, I like to start the most of my applications (e.g. firefox) full screen, but can't find out how. Try google-ing for it, and properties of the icon, but no success. Anybody a hint?
<oliverjamestobia> f11?
<rohan> i had installed ubuntu 8.10 by wubi and it showed a black screen where you could choose between the two
<explodingeardrum> I don't know how to by-pass grub I just pressed buttons till my regular bootloader showed up
<Raceman> oliverjamestobia: not the full screen without borders, but the normal full screen, and auto full screen when i start the application.
<Mamarok> explodingeardrum: you can change the waiting time for Grub if it's too long: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<rohan> maybe f8
<explodingeardrum> that means I have 2 differnt grub loaders
<rohan> doesnt the grub loaader give you an option to choose between all installed OS's on your
<rohan> system
<explodingeardrum> yes
<rohan> then whats the prpblem??
<explodingeardrum> but I have 2. the first one is blank
<rohan> *problem
<rohan> u mean the firstone does not show any options??
<rohan> *first one
<explodingeardrum> yes
<rohan> maybe you can go to the grub editor to delete the one without the option
<explodingeardrum> Why does it even show up on my main If I installed kubuntu on an external?
<rohan> well because i think GRUB is installed in the MBR which would be on your main HDD
<explodingeardrum> going to reboot and try to remove it.
<rohan> good luck
<khakane> not starting k display manager kdm-kde4 it is not the default display manager
<ghostcube> khakane, sudo dpkg -reconfigure kdm
<ghostcube> ??
<ghostcube> isnt this working
<stephane> hello
<stephane> does anyone here use the option "new link to a device" in kde ?
<khakane> ghostcube: hasnt done anything for me atm, and i dont even have kdm installed, tried gdm hoping it would get me around hte problem
<stephane> I would like to use it, and I modified my /etc/fstab
<stephane> but it didn't help me really !
<khakane> something is referencing kdm-kde4 but i removed it a long time ago
<ghostcube> khakane, sudo dpkg --purge kdm-kde4
<ghostcube> khakane, sudo dpkg -remove --purge kdm-kde4
<ghostcube> damn
<ghostcube> khakane, sudo dpkg -remove kdm-kde4 --purge
<khakane> i did it and no help
<oliverjamestobia> ou shouldn't actually even be alive you snivelling little creep, I hate you so much I want to shoot you in your face
<pkodon> All these sudo command instructions in the docs can be confusing.
<pkodon> I'd rather just open a root shell and type the command in directly without sudo.
<shortname> Hello all, I've got a rather frustrating problem in Kubuntu 8.10 --  my mic was working  fine until I accidentally set my CD as my capture device, and now kmix won't allow me to unset it. Suggestions?
<ghostcube> try to ubnset it in alsamixer
<shortname> ghostcube: Okay, how do I do that? According to alsamixer the capture device is set as "Mic 1"
<Mamarok> pkodon: not very secure to do that
<ghostcube> then it should be still working oO shortname
<ghostcube> maybe kmix is crahsed u tried to restart it
<shortname> ghostcube: Okay, managed to change it. Turns out I had to hit tab in alsamixer to get a list of capture devices, and it could be changed from there. I'll test it in a minute
<shortname> ghostcube: While I'm thinking of it, you don't know anything about memtest86, do you? It is giving me some odd behavior: it locks up at about the same wall time, and during the same test, each time I run it. I just bought new memory, so I'm suspicious.
<ghostcube> shortname, hm no idea about memtest
<nop> hello
<shortname> ghostcube: Okay, we'll I'll read up on it and see if anybody else has this issue. I'm not overclocking, and it is nice memory (pqi), so hopefully this is not a serious issue. Thanks!
<rohan> hey just used sudo apt-get upgrade to upgrade to KDE 4.2 but nothing happened
<rohan> im still at 4.1
<antiquark> rohan: did you add 'deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main'?
<rohan> i added it to my repositories in adept
<skii> i have a problem and was woundering if someone can help me out?
<antiquark> try sudo apt get update
<rohan> skii:go on
<skii> my creative zen isn't work'n on my computer and i need to reinstall firmware but my computer isn't reading it and i don't know why
<skii> can anyone help  me out?
<rohan> Failed to fetch cdrom
<skii> it's not that
<rohan> just a sec skii
<skii> i did conect my creative zen v plus 2 gig into the usb then i did put it to my computer but it still wont read it
<skii> ok
<skii> rohan
<antiquark> rohan: make sure you haven't messed up your sources.list
<rohan> skii:which OS's do you have
<skii> window's and linux
<rohan> antiquark:would that be in adept
<skii> window's xp professional and kubuntu
<rohan> skii:and it works on none of them??
<skii> that's rite
<antiquark> rohan: it's a file but adept must read it to work. Try loading adept and see if it complains about anything
<skii> it did before but i need to reinstall firmare for it to be able to work and i can't cuz my computer wont read both of my os's
<rohan> skii:im sorry i cannot help you on that one
<skii> thnx for try'n
<skii> ^_^
<rohan> try asking somebody else
<antiquark> skii: I've no idea, but you probably have to do it in windows
<skii> i'm ask'n everyone and anyone
<rohan> antiquark:no problem in opening adept
<rohan> ive even added the deb link in my sources
<skii> i don't think so cuz it did work on my computer before with both window's and kubuntu so i don't think that's it
<skii> antiuark
<antiquark> skii: I meant, that if you want to fix the firmware, you probably have to do that in windows
<antiquark> skii: try searching Creative's website for software which reinstalls the firmware
<skii> wine will work as well just like windows
<antiquark> rohan: and what did apt-get update say?
<antiquark> did it manage to fetch the list?
<rohan> failed to fetch CD-rom
<ubuntu> hello
<rohan> it fetched the list
<antiquark> rohan: uncheck the cdrom from Adept and try again
<rohan> skii:does the zen work,as in when not connected??
<khakane> i CANNOT get kde to launch
<rohan> under the third party software???
<rohan> tab
<rohan> fetchde the list after unchecking the box
<rohan> *fetched
<antiquark> rohan: and you got the updates?
<rohan> no,in the end it says fetched 2B in 5s
<rohan> reading package lists ...done
<antiquark> rohan: can you see the pasted source in adept?
<rohan> where would that be
<antiquark> rohan: I mean can you see 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main' and a check mark in adept's sources?
<rohan> yes
<rohan> its under the third party software tab
<antiquark> yes, it should be there
<rohan> its there
<antiquark> I don't know then. Maybe as a last resort you could restart your system
<rohan> ok will restart and see if it works
<rohan> it was a no go with the restart
<rohan> and i have 2 more problems
<rohan> the first is that my keyboard stops functioning after every 10 mins or so
<ssokolow_> How would I go about building a custom install ISO containing the latest packages for whichever version of Kubuntu was the last to offer KDE 3.5.x?
<rohan> hi
<antiquark> rohan: I'dont know about the keyboard. I'm not an expert
<rohan> the other is that just after all the services get loaded up,my screen gets inverted
<rohan> and after a few keystrokes it gets normal
<rohan> and i get this error:The application KWin (kwin) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).
<khakane> i will gladly let someone login to this machine and look im about sick of messing with it
<antiquark> rohan: maybe try and report the bug
<rohan> maybe the problem exsists because i reinstalled kubuntu 2 times one over the other
<rohan> khakane:good thing i did not upgrade to 4.2
<rohan> ;D
<antiquark> my 4.2 system works well
<rohan> maybe you should help him
<khakane> rohan: i did 2 machines upgraded to 4.2 with little hitches
<khakane> this one... lol..
<antiquark> I don't even know what's the problem
<khakane> i login to kdm
<rohan> ok the bug has already been reported
<khakane> i hear the login sound, but still have the greyed out background, and a mouse cursor
<khakane> thats as far as it goes
<antiquark> by grayed out, you mean the wallpaper with the spirals?
<The-Compiler> Happy new year to everyone | Allen ein schönes neues Jahr
<rohan> happy new year from India
<nop> in french : Bonne annee a tous
<usbcesar> hi everybody
<usbcesar> any here?
<alinet> hay everyone
<alinet> i have a problem in FF3
<alinet> i cant play youtube
<alinet> video
<alinet> i downloaded the AFP
<alinet> but not working
<Shadeslayer> alinet:you have to install flash player first
<Shadeslayer> ohh
<alinet> i did that
<Shadeslayer> from where did you install it
<Shadeslayer> adept??
<alinet> from adobe.com
<alinet> i downloaded the package for ubuntu
<alinet> and installed it
<pretorian> ola
<Shadeslayer> did you try it from synaptic??
<alinet> yup i uninstalled it
<pretorian> hola
<pretorian> alguien de Madrid ?
<alinet> fyi iam using KDE
<bazhang> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Shadeslayer> no i meant did you try installing it through adept
<alinet> yah
<alinet> package manager
<Shadeslayer> yes
<alinet> i did that
<alinet> now i will completey remove it
<alinet> and install it again
<Shadeslayer> that should have worked
<alinet> i even restarted my pc
<alinet> but useless
<Shadeslayer> worked for me
<alinet> thats good m8
<alinet> when i access youtube it says that i dont have flash installed
<alinet> flash player *
<alinet> but i do
<faunris> editbox -p $editbox(#) $+ $snick(#,1) $+ ,
<Shadeslayer> did you install FF3 before or after flash??
<faunris> блин
<alinet> FF3 was alrady installed
<alinet> then i installed flash
<bazhang> !ru | faunris
<ubottu> faunris: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Shadeslayer> there is a flash extension in adept specifically for FF3 try that
<alinet> the problem appered on KDE desktop
<alinet> when i was on Gnome it's ok
<alinet> ok
<hyper_ch> huhu
<alinet> i will logout and in again
<alinet> i installed it
<afeijo> I cant watch DVD, Kafeine show my DVD introduction movie, and dont show the DVD menu! just black screen
<Shadeslayer> afeijo:maybe a missing plugin
<hyper_ch> afeijo: add "medibuntu" repos, install libdvdcss2
<hyper_ch> afeijo: and possibly also w32codecs or w64codecs, depending on whether you run 32 or 64 bit
<afeijo> its 64
<afeijo> trying
<schnuffi> or other codecs
<hyper_ch> afeijo: then add the medibuntu repo and install the libdvdcss2 and w64codecs from ir
<hyper_ch> it
<afeijo> hyper_ch: I installed libdvdcss2, but w64codecs tell me that cant find that package
<hyper_ch> afeijo: so you added medibuntu repo already?
<alinet> hay i am back
<afeijo> is it with apt-get ?
<alinet> is this odd or is it me
<alinet> i installed the package in Gnome GUI
<alinet> and its ok
<hyper_ch> afeijo: you know what a repository is?
<afeijo> I have an idea :)
<alinet> i came back to KDE it orks
<alinet> works
<alinet> its ok now
<schnuffi> ;)
<alinet> hayyyyyyyyyyy iam happy
<alinet> lol
<alinet> oh no
<alinet> it appers blank
<alinet> and does not play the video
<alinet> in youtube
<alinet> :(
<afeijo> hyper_ch: I need to edit sources.list ?
<hyper_ch> afeijo: yes
<hyper_ch> afeijo: you know how to do that?
<afeijo> yeah
<alinet> whats the diffrence between Shockwave & flash player
<alinet> ??
<afeijo> I'm googling for the right deb http* line
<hyper_ch> afeijo: you can use my tool if you want to
<hyper_ch> afeijo: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<hyper_ch> afeijo: :)
<afeijo> cool
<hyper_ch> afeijo: if your country is not in the list, just add it :)
<hyper_ch> afeijo: I'm just too lazy to look up all the countries and abbreviations ;)
<afeijo> it is
<afeijo> I have that list, do you want?
<hyper_ch> afeijo: nah, not necessary :)
<afeijo> k
<hyper_ch> afeijo: having other people adding countries will also let me know a bit where all the people come from
<hyper_ch> afeijo: the only thing I log in the database is a page counter for the index site
<hyper_ch> just adding 1 everytime the index page gets called :)
<hyper_ch> actually I could add the page count somewhere :)
<ghostcube> hmm anyone knows if its planned to backport the 180x drivers from nvidia to intrepid
<hyper_ch> ghostcube: ask the package maintainer
<Shadeslayer> hey this is a questionspcifically for M1530 owners: Can you get your function keys working in Kubuntu 8.10
<Shadeslayer> *specifically
<gilyu> holas
<siki> m1530?
<Shadeslayer> A dell XPS M1530
<siki> ah
<siki> ok
<ubuntu> please important help! i have just removed some packages from my kubuntu and now i cannot get GUI :(
<siki> on my vostro 1510 the keys are working
<ubuntu> any idea??
<ubuntu> i know the packages which i removed
<m4v> ubuntu: try to install kubuntu-desktop from the terminal
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: and that package was?
<siki> the install them again
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: this will reset my settings?
<Shadeslayer> siki:well your keyboard has been specified in the regional prefrences
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: ???
<siki> so?
<Shadeslayer> but ours has not been specified
<ubuntu> i have compiz-fusion running etc
<siki> specified?
<witakr> hello folks
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: with custom settings...these will be deleted?
<witakr> can someone help me get my flash working? i can see vids on youtube or google
<Shadeslayer> well there is drop down menu where various keyboard layouts are listed
<witakr> i cant
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: (1) I only asked what package you removed (2) why do you run compiz fusion on kde 4 (I assume you use 8.10)
<Shadeslayer> the dell latitude and vostro keyboards are listed
<siki> listed where?
<Shadeslayer> while ours has not been listed
<Shadeslayer> K>system settings>regional and language
<siki> witakr: sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<witakr> i did thqt
<witakr> still no workie
<Shadeslayer> keyboard layout
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: open the Adept Package and search for "strigi".....i removed all packages which appears then..
<Shadeslayer> there enable keyboard layouts
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: so, you don't know what packages you removed
<Shadeslayer> its listed under keyboard models
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: i'm from live cd now
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: so i see here the name of these packages
<siki> ah Shadeslayer
<khakane> anyone ever seen kubuntu when its booting and you see the kubuntu boot screen, where it just hangs?  if you move mouse, or hit a button on keyboard it keeps going
<khakane> does it on shutdown as well
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: reboot the system into recovery mode
<hyper_ch> ubuntu: and reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<siki> but my keys work with default settings
<Shadeslayer> :O
<siki> exept the stop key
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: ok thank you
<Shadeslayer> great,well mine dont AND the keyboard shuts off every 10 minutes
<siki> hmm, cant help you
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: and happy new year
<ubuntu> hyper_ch: :)
<Shadeslayer> i wish somebody could,all of my fuction keys except fn+F1 and the brightness control dont work
<Shadeslayer> which keyboard is listed in ur menu
<siki> ive just changed to dell latitude series laptoop and now the stop key is working too
<Shadeslayer> good for you
<siki> .)
<khakane> i cant even find reports of this happneing..
<siki> ?
<Shadeslayer> i suppose they(Kubuntu developers) only consider Buisness and inspiron laptops as the best from dell
<Shadeslayer> ?
<siki> maybe
<hyper_ch> Shadeslayer: what are you refering to?
<Shadeslayer> khakanes comment
<Shadeslayer> "i cant find......
<hyper_ch> I still don't get it
<Shadeslayer> oh got it
<Shadeslayer> never mind
<Shadeslayer> forget it
<Shadeslayer> my bad
<Shadeslayer> the only thing on my mind right now is to get this keyboard to work flawlessly
<khakane> yea i dont get it either
<xethx> What is a good program for burning Music DvDs?
<hyper_ch> xethx: k3b
<hyper_ch> xethx: or not sure what you mean by music dvds... maybe also devede
<Shadeslayer> oh come on doesnt anybody have a XPS here???????
<hyper_ch> Shadeslayer: not everyone uses dell
<Shadeslayer> :(
<Shadeslayer> fine but doesnt anybody have the same problem as me??not even one person
<khakane> im really hating kubuntu on this laptop lol
<Shadeslayer> same here
<kevin_> Can anyone help with Jaspers.........>I am trying to get kopete to accept incoming video?
<jkimes> I just loaded a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.10 and Adept will not load any of the canonical archives and won't show any availabe packages.  Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Shadeslayer> jkimes:check your repos
<JontheEchidna> jkimes: you could try running sudo update-apt-xapian-index
<lex> bonsoir
<jkimes> thanks, JontheEchidna, would that have anything to do with running behind a router?
<JontheEchidna> jkimes: probably not
<JontheEchidna> sometimes adept is lazy about updating the xapian index so you have to do it manually :P
<jkimes> Gotcha, I think that worked, thanks a million, never would have found that on my own
<jkimes> It successfully update the xapian index but still only shows installed packages and no available packages
<JontheEchidna> I'd sudo apt-get update too
<jkimes> k thanks, I'll try that
<jkimes> Good to go, thanks!
<khakane> ok everyone
<khakane> i fixed all my problems
<khakane> =D
<aice> hey r there any cute straight guys out there?
<BluesKaj> aice, plenty , but I think you're in the wrong chat :)
<aice> y do u say that
<antiquark> This is a support channel for Kubuntu, a linux distro
<rohan> hey is the latest version of KDE 4.1.85???
<antiquark> yes
<rohan> antiquark:finally managed that update :D
<aice> if u love to rp lets chat
<antiquark> enjoy it rohan
<rohan> hopefully,yes
<antiquark> Shadeslayer: could you check if the rss, news or weather plasmoid works for you?
<aice>  how loves to role play?
<Shadeslayer> first thing after rebooting
<aice> *who
<antiquark> ok, thanks
<Shadeslayer> checking the widgets out
<Shadeslayer> the weather widget does not work
<andypls1> what is the channel for webmaster support?
<Shadeslayer> neither does the RSS tool
<antiquark> Shadeslayer: Neither of the three I mentioned worked for me. I reported them to KDE but told me they work, so it must be that the Kubuntu packages are broken
<Shadeslayer> looks like it
<antiquark> Do you know where to report?
<eagles0513875> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<asobi> is there anything i need to do to upgrade?
<Shadeslayer> yup the news channel does not work too
<Shadeslayer> thats dissapointing
<antiquark> asobi: read this http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<eagles0513875> i need to encrypt my shoutcast files
<eagles0513875> how do i do it
<Shadeslayer> but i like the new KDE look,much more refined
<asobi> not kde, gutsy
<asobi> or is it the same thing?
<antiquark> no its not
 * asobi is still on 8.1
<Shadeslayer> by refined i meant neater than 4.1
<asobi> is it me or does it take longer to upgrade than fresh install?
<antiquark> Shadeslayer: I wasn't telling you. Yes its more refined
<Shadeslayer> :D
<antiquark> asobi: If you can do a clean install
<Shadeslayer> the ctrl+F8 works more smoothly,etc
<asobi> well, if i do, won't i lose everything?
<Shadeslayer> but my keyboard still sucks
<antiquark> depends hoy you set your partitions
<antiquark> *how
<antiquark> if you have a seperate partition for /home you won't overwrite that
<asobi> heh, i forget
<khakane> now i just got 1 box where the intel audio is way too loud
<khakane> leave that for another day
<asobi> i guess upgrade it is
<asobi> will anything break?
<asobi> should i backup?
<antiquark> asobi: sometimes it does
<khakane> something always breaks ;)
<asobi> i thought the idea of linux is to not break -_-
<antiquark> asabi: you will pretty much be replacing every file on the system. There's a high probability that something goes wrong
<asobi> wow
<asobi> that could take a while
<khakane> around an hour
<asobi> so what if something breaks and i can't reboot
<khakane> depending on connect speed
<khakane> boot to recovery console
<khakane> and fix it ;)
<asobi> i am a newb
<asobi> what's a recovery console
<antiquark> khakane not very encouraging, are you
<asobi> no no, it's good
<asobi> i like to prepare for worst
<khakane> antiquark: hah i just did 3 upgrades hardy -> intrepid and kde 4.1 -> 4.2
<khakane> and something broke on each of them
<antiquark> asobi, backup your important files
<khakane> albeit, mainly broke on the kde upgrade
<asobi> do i go from gutsy to intrepid?
<khakane> asobi: id follow the upgrade path gutsy -> hardy -> intrepid
<asobi> important files like?
<antiquark> mine broke too, cause I hade koffice2 installed
<asobi> so i have to do this twice??!!
<antiquark> asobi: your documents and work
<asobi> oh, those are on slave drive
<antiquark> then there's nothing to worry about
<khakane> im just gonna drop 2 pieces of knowledge here for anyone who wants to absorb it, since i had excessive problems that surely someone else will run into.
<antiquark> if it breaks, format and install :)
<asobi> ...
<khakane> 1) if you boot up into kdm/gdm and you have no mouse/keyboard, you need to time the starting of kdm/gdm later than it is, around S30
<asobi> i will lose programs and settings
<khakane> 2) if you get what feels like IRQ hangups in the system, where you have to push a button on keyboard/mouse, you need to had nohz=off in your kernel load options
<khakane> had=add
<khakane> that's all :)
<asobi> so i upgrade to hardy
<asobi> then again to intrepid
<asobi> what about kde?
<asobi> i do all this in adept?
<asobi> or do i do dist-upgrade
<FisherPrice> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<FisherPrice> Hi, I've got an epson printer that worked in Hardy, but since I upgraded to Intrepid it won't detect it. I've tried looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers  but it isn't updated for Intrepid yet
<FisherPrice> it's an Epson CX5500
<amortvigil> hello i use kde 4.2 and i want to use kbfx, it installed properly but i cant use it
<FisherPrice> Don't worry about my printer problem....... my usb connection was a bit out
<amortvigil> hello i use kde 4.2 and i want to use kbfx, it installed properly but i cant use it
<antiquark> amortvigil: I think it only works on KDE 3
<amortvigil> antiquark, hmmmm
<antiquark> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=24898
<Eeyore-Jr> does anybody use kdenlive
<amortvigil> antiquark, hmmm is it also possible to change the k menu icon?
<antiquark> amortvigil: In KDE 4.2 I don't think so
<amortvigil> antiquark, ahw:(
<antiquark> amortvigil: However if you use Lancelot you can
<Senior> Hii there,,happy new year
<amortvigil> antiquark, lancelot isnt realy nice:(
<Senior> I just wanna ask some questions
<amortvigil> hi there happy new year to you too
<khakane> 4.2 is pure ownage i cant believe how much is fixed in it
<Senior> amortvigil can I ask you something??
<antiquark> I didn't really like the new system tray
<Senior> are you a good user for ubuntu
<Senior> ?
<khakane> si senior
<Senior> si khakane
<antiquark> It flickers a lot, the annoying icon background problem pops up sometimes, and the notifications are ugly
<Senior> My ethernet driver is not working well and I donnoo whyyyyyyyy
<Senior> I'm working now on the wireless connection
<amortvigil> Senior, what does ifconfig say?
<khakane> what does "not working well" mean
<Senior> it works at some networks only
<Senior> not all of them
<khakane> antiquark: the best thing for me was FOlder View on desktop.
<amortvigil> Senior, this is the first time that someone isnt getting his wired working thus asking it by wireless :P
<khakane> to make it more like a real desktop and not a faux imitation
<Senior> what can I do amortvigil??
<amortvigil> Senior, ifconfig?
<Senior> then what?
<amortvigil> whats does it say at eth0?
<Senior> sorry amort I'm a new user and I know alittle about ubuntu
<antiquark> khakane: If you do folder view desktop, then you can't place plasmoids on it, right?
<amortvigil> Senior, do you have ubuntu or kubuntu?
<khakane> antiquark: incorrect, you can do both
<Senior> Kubuntu
<tupac> happy new......
<khakane> er wait
<khakane> antiquark: i think you are correct but i found this...
<amortvigil> Senior, stupid question but do you have the cable wired?
<khakane> if you are in Desktop view, and you turn your widgets or plasmoids on, then switch back to folder view, they are still there
<antiquark> khakane: Yes that's what I did, and they are still there :)
<Senior> yes of course but not at this moment
<khakane> yea i was like, i KNOW i seen both at once hehe just couldnt remember how i did it
<antiquark> khakane: But I prefer the Desktp mode, cause I want to see the contents of two different folders at the same time
<khakane> well i guess you could have plasmoids for one or both
<khakane> i just like to be able to manipulate files directly on the desktop and have shortcuts
<khakane> and getting a shortcut working in desktop view can be trivial
<antiquark> khakane: I can't switch back to Desktop mode!
<khakane> whaaaa?
<Senior> hey amortvigil where are youuuuu??
<antiquark> khakane: If I right click on the desktop, Folder View settings is all I got
<tupac> is 2009 :) hope 2 be good
<antiquark> khakane: Appearings settings is gone
<amortvigil> Senior, its old years eve...
<khakane> antiquark: you dont get one that says Appearance Settings also?
<antiquark> khakane: But I guess I can access it from system settings
<khakane> antiquark: thats really weird its gone...
<amortvigil> Senior, i cant help if not wired
<antiquark> khakane: Since I switched to folder view, I don't get it
<antiquark> khakane: I can't even find it in system settings
<antiquark> that was a very unwise thing to do
<khakane> 1 sec
<antiquark> Now I killed plasma and started it again. Now All the plasmoids are gone and even the folder view. Folder View Settings is also gone from the context menu
<Eeyore-Jr> i'm having trouble with raw1394 kernal module ?
<Eeyore-Jr> anyone around to give me some advice
<antiquark> khakane: It's OK now. I deleted the plasma config dir and restarted plasma
<khakane> antiquark: yea oddly enough, there is no indication of the desktop settings - plasma workspace running
<khakane> like a process or anything
<khakane> its something getting sent to the plasma proc
<antiquark> Tomorrow I'll see if someone has reported the bug
<khakane> yea that is kinda strange, i know ive switched back and forth several times, at least on this load
<bla_> LIst
<bla_> list
<Dr_willis_> Lust?
<Ellana> happy new year :x
<Dr_willis_> what do you expect from a list?
<Senior> is any one here an expert in kubuntu??
<Senior> is any one here an expert in kubuntu??
<Senior> I have some questions about kubuntu
<Tupac> I am thug :)
<Ahmuck-Jr> hi.  what do i need to do to get raw1394 module loaded?
<Tupac> Tell em bury me a g on everything I love
<khakane> the best thing that happened to tupac .. a few slugs to the chest
<khakane> and a funeral
<Tupac> ubuntu  & kubuntu is the best
<Tupac> Dont make enemies with me
<Dr_willis_> BubbaBubtu
<Dr_willis_> Senior,  why does your questions require an 'expert' ? Just ask them and see...
<Senior> ok sir,,, I 've aproblem with the sound in my laptop
<Senior> I installed kubuntu 8.10 recently
<Senior> and a strange sound is played at the start up only
<Senior> even mp3 produces no sound
<Dr_willis_> mp3 playback requires addational codecs I belive. You may wish to intal the  'kubuntu-restricted-extras' and test with a .wav file to insure sound playback works.
<Senior> I installed it but in vain
<Dr_willis_> BRB - gotta reboots this box.
<Senior> any body here??
<ubuntu> hello all! happy new year!
<Senior> helloo ,,, u too
<ubuntu> i have a question before i jump into doing something i may regret.
<Senior> about what?
<ubuntu> i have a current windows xp install, and i want to install kubuntu along side, currently i have 10 gb open, if i set the partition at more then that where does the extra space come from?
#kubuntu 2009-01-01
<Senior> logically there won't be nay extra space
<Senior> any extra space
<ubuntu> senior: so will kububtu say, this is impossible? or will it just run over what i currently have?
<Senior> yes it will run on what u have
<ubuntu> i want to install it without backing up files i have... i am trusting this will go over without a problem.
<ubuntu> is this a wise decision or should i back-up my important files?
<amortvigil> does anyone have raptor menu working?
<Tupac> I am young thug !!
<ubuntu> senior: should i go through with installing it or is it wise to backup first?
<Senior> I think backup will be better
<amortvigil> hello is anyone using the raptor menu?
<ubuntu> senior: i figured such, it worked so well while i was at work. what is the best way to store 15 gb of files?
<Senior> mmmmmmmm
<Senior> I really donno but try putting them on DVDS
<ubuntu> i dont have a dvd burner :(
<ubuntu> i think i can transfer it to my desktop.
<ubuntu> senior: thanks for your help. i was just so ready to dump windows.
<Senior> go on,,, ubuntu is really the best
<ubuntu> i installed it on my friends laptop and have used it and more and more i like linux.  i need to use wine though because there are some programs i need to use.
<alonea> this may be nitpicky, but why isn't there a simple right click action for mounting disk iamges?
<amortvigil> who knows how to edit tommenus
<Dr_willis_>  tommenus?
<ghostcube> hi and happy new year from germany is there anyone knowing how i can get smb4k to use the new kdewallet
<jussi01> hrm, is it possible to prioritize things that load at auto start? I want knetwork manager to start before everything else...
<ghostcube> jussi01, u can set it before login as far as i know but i dont know if it accepts it
<ghostcube> jussi01, oh u mean u want the deamon be loaded before kde ?
<ghostcube> :|
<ghostcube> or only before the other kde tools ?
<jussi01> ghostcube: just before everything else like my irc client, restored firefox sessions etc
<ghostcube> hmm
<ghostcube> is there a wrapper that starts kmix at startup or what is calling it ?
<ghostcube> havent looked into this so far
<jussi01> ghostcube: hrm, looks like its just the session saving after logout
<jussi01> anyway, im off to bed
<ghostcube> jussi01, yeah just saw the session saving hmm ok n8
<amin__> hi
<Dr_willis_> hmmmm
<pkodon> jayson: Welcome!
<jayson> thanks
 * username sings
<pkodon> jayson: To get this kind of message with my nick sent to me, hit pk<tab>, then enter.
<jayson> pkodon: ok much better
<pkodon> jayson: That hilights what you type to me, so I can pick it out when lots of people are typing.
<pkodon> jayson: Now, click on my nick in the list to the right.
<jayson> pkodon:  ok
<pkodon> jayson: That should bring up another window.
<matthew> hello can someone help me with a question?
<crimsun> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<matthew> how do you create a file to do assembly language?
<crimsun> matthew: use any text editor
<matthew> what is the file extension for an assembly language?
<crimsun> matthew: .asm? .s? doesn't ultimately matter, tbh.
<matthew> ok thank you for the help bye.
<skii> i can't get frostwire to work can someone please help me out???
<pidus> i am using kubuntu 8.10 and yesterday while i had an external HDD connected, and data being transferred without any problems there was a power failure. Since then whenever i connect the HDD the hotplugin(automount) point to the local HDD and when i try to manually mount /dev/sdb1 the prompt shows up I/O error, even though the disk is getting mounted perfectly on a mac machine.
<pidus> lsusb also shows up a correct entry
<pidus> this is the error message that shows up when trying to mount using sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 external/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/97365/
<pidus> is there no way to fix this problem, without access to windows?
<dwidmann_laptop> hrm, this install is stuck at 67% "Configuring Console Setup" :(
<Shadeslayer> antiquark are you there???
<White_Pelican> can someone help me with frostwire, please?
<gdo_> Hello folks. Do you know a good version of kubuntu for a veeery slow laptop ?(AMD k6-2 250mhz with 160mb RAM)
<DaSkreech> gdo_: Kubuntu? No
<gdo_> isnt kubuntu a good distro for slow computers ?
<DaSkreech> Not that slow :)
<DaSkreech> gdo_: What do you want to do on that computer?
<gdo_> its for my sister. just a browser and internet conection will be fine
<DaSkreech> oh that should work but you might want to look for a lighter overall solution
<DaSkreech> try #fluxbuntu
<robinr> five years ago I ran some mandriva (KDE 3-somthing) on a 200MHz, 128MB ram
<robinr> it worked, but was a bit slow
<DaSkreech> Puppy might also be a good fit
<DaSkreech> KDE4 is probably not :)
<gdo_> hmm! thanks. I'll take a look
<gdo_> i'm downloading dsl too
<robinr> KDE4 is slow with 4 GB and 3 GGz
<gdo_> i'll try puppy
<anom01y> --> global warming scam exposed -->    youtube.com/watch?v=FfHW7KR33IQ&feature=channel_page
<anom01y> happy new years
<MinusSeven> Anomoly,
<MinusSeven> global warming isn't real?
<MinusSeven> Al Bore is just creating a religion
<antonia> is there a good reason not to install amarok 2?
<antonia> i'm setting up a computer for a friends parents and am wondering weather or not i should
<MinusSeven> just install it
<antonia> MinusSeven: done :), i wish kubuntu got better at version upgrades, past 2 updates i've had to install from scratch to get things working the way thier supposed to
<antonia> happy new years everyone!
<dwidmann_> humdiddydum ... anybody know if I can find an updated package of the radeonhd driver anywhere?
<dwidmann_> (need support for the RV710)
<DaSkreech> Which day?
<DaSkreech> I  meant which version of the radeonHD ?
<dwidmann_> DaSkreech: umm, newer than 1.2.1, I know 1.2.4 supports it for sure according to what I'm looking at right now
<dwidmann_> DaSkreech: I think 1.2.4 might be the first version to support the card though
<dwidmann_> (I'm actually astounded at how well the card is working with the vesa driver though, of course, that won't give me hardware video scaling ...)
<jtmoney> hey guys, i'm running 8.10, with kde 4.2 beta 2... i changed the height of the panel, and i was wondering if there's a simple way to revert it to the default... it changed the color of the panel and the icon sizes and doesn't look right now :(
<jtmoney> okay, i killed the x session... did i miss any replies? :)
<jtmoney> (obviously, that didn't restore the default settings for the panel)
<jtmoney> maybe there's a file... a panelrc or something i can edit?
<Mamarok> jtmoney: click on the Cashew on the lower left, change your settings
<Mamarok> lower right, sry
<jtmoney> yeah, i was playing with that and it changed the color of the panel to blue... the icons don't look quite right even when i resize the height
<jtmoney> was wondering if there's a way to restore the panel to its default settings
<jtmoney> make there's a backup panelrc or something i could use
<Mamarok> jtmoney: look at .kde/share/config/, there it's likely to be in kwinrc, but you have to log out first to change this in the command line
<Mamarok> maybe edit it to check it's the right file, can't remember right now
<jtmoney> okay, let me see
<jtmoney> is there any way you can send me your file?
<jtmoney> that way i can override mine?
<Mamarok> oops, no, I'm running nightly
<Mamarok> just edit it and check the settings, it's self explaining
<jtmoney> yeah, i don't think this is the right file, actually
<Mamarok> well, all settings are in that folder
<jtmoney> oh well, i can live with it :)
<Mamarok> why not just changing the settings in the panel? Also, color schemes are set in the system settings
<Mamarok> -> appearance
<jtmoney> bah, i don't know where it is
<jtmoney> maybe under desktop theme details
<jtmoney> it's no biggie, nevermind
<Mamarok> jtmoney: ^^
<jtmoney> ohh
<jtmoney> one sec :)
<Mamarok> edit your panel and change the settings, and change the default theme settings
<jtmoney> i'm a total n00b, can't find it
<jtmoney> don't worry about it
<jtmoney> but thank you
<jtmoney> and thank you to all the developers
<jtmoney> kde4 is shaping up very, very nicely
<Mamarok> jtmoney: look at your screen, lower right, there is a cashew shaped icon
<jtmoney> yeah, i get that... i just don't know how to change the color for the panel under appearance in system settings
<jtmoney> alright, good night all
<jtmoney> thanks for your help Mamarok
<jtmoney> sorry i'm a total n00b and prob too drunk for this :)
<Mamarok> :)
<Andrew``> hey all.... ama kubuntu newbie.. can anyone tell me how to install a .deb file?
<Andrew``> have tried deb frost.....deb
<Andrew``> but command not found
<Andrew``> tried sudo deb frostwire.....
<Andrew``> same thing
<Andrew``> not found
<jussi01> Andrew``: tried clicking on it?
<jussi01> ;)
<jussi01> but hang on
<jussi01> !info frostwire
<ubottu> Package frostwire does not exist in intrepid
<Andrew``> I knew that already
<Andrew``> :)
<jussi01> Andrew``: just find it in dolphin and click on it
<Andrew``> \thanks
<Andrew``> stupid me eh?
<Andrew``> lol
<jussi01> hehe :)
<Andrew``> *sigh(
<jussi01> Andrew``: for the future, its: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/deb
<besitzer> pece
<besitzer> haii
<besitzer> naa..
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> i have a big problem, i tried to upgrade kubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 and it stopped after everything was downloaded
<ubuntu> and now i cant get into the system start with a kernel panik
<ubuntu> i am using a live cd now
<ubuntu> anyone sober enough to help me with this one?
<jussi01> !gryb | NightMAn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gryb
<NightMAn> I had windows and Kubuntu installed on my computer. Then I reinstalled windows and now I cant run Kubuntu....any ideas?
<jussi01> !grub | NightMAn
<ubottu> NightMAn: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<blackflag> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<NightMAn> Thanks guys
<jussi01> NightMAn: working now?
<NightMAn> no..I am reading instruction that you gave..hope it will work
<jussi01> ok :)
<shay> hi
<shay> any one know how i make the kube ?
<shay> ??????
<shay> any onw here ?
<shay> ?????????????????????
<christaker> hello and happy new year! :) is there any command to resize the kde panel ?
<christaker> i want to add it to my script for resizing from start up
<jussi01> christaker: why? does it not stqaay resized after restart?
<christaker> i have an external monitor bigger than my laptop...so kde panel stays at 1280 pix width and it is bad for my 1680 pix monitor :(
<amortvigil> hello can anyone help me setting up raptor menu?? i installed it but the only thing is see is an empty square
<amortvigil> an transparent square
<ashish> hi
<csc_> hello. is there anyone with an (almost) fresh installation of kubuntu? if yes, could you please tell me whether /boot/vmlinuz and /boot/initrd.img (they should be symbolic links) exist in your /boot directory?
<zeltak> hi, does anyone know of a linux command to switch off screen on a laptop and let the laptop run as usuall?
<johannes__> hi all
<johannes__> i have got the prob on kubuntu 8.10, that while typing the screen brightness changes
<johannes__> sth wrong with the focus e.g.
<johannes__> can anybody help?
<warlley> olha
<warlley> alguem ai acodado
<warlley> ?
<mungustas> hello, could someone advise how I could use SOCKS5 (ssh) proxy in shell ? I want to connect to ftp site through socks5 using 'lftp' client
<rohan> hey i have a problem with my keyboard
<Shadeslayer> my function keys dont work
<Shadeslayer> and it shuts off now and then,rendering my keyboard useless for 2min or sp
<Shadeslayer> *so
<Guest9878> why is always problem with reading cd on kubuntu?? I have insert a DVD and I can see it on dolphin or anything
<Guest9878> any idea??
<mungustas> How to use SOCKS5 with 'lftp' client ?
<Shadeslayer> guest9878:has the DVD drive been mounted??
<Guest9878> Shadeslayer: I was seeing a movie, I just change the dvd and now I cannt see it
<Guest9878> Shadeslayer: I have always this problem with linux.. something works something they dont
<Shadeslayer> was that using Amarok??
<yao_ziyuan> is kde3 still available in kubuntu?
<Guest9878> Shadeslayer: xine, but I close the program and I eject the dvd using the device notifier
<level1> is there a way to uninstall all packages except for a select few and their dependencies?
<Shadeslayer> maybe the drive got unmounted,just check if its mounted
<Guest9878> Shadeslayer: how?
<Shadeslayer> and try another program such as VLC,just to make sure
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: in Hardy yes
<Guest9878> Shadeslayer: but I cann't try any program because the dvd is not mount it
<Shadeslayer> just click on the drive
<Shadeslayer> it should auto mount
<rodina> cus
<rodina> hi my na,e is huby§
<johannes__> hi
<rodina> is here now czech?L?
<rodina> proste dopice je tunejakej cech:D
<rodina> lol
<johannes__> i get the problem during isntal cache- owned by uid 1000 instead uid 0?
<Guest9878> Shadeslayer: it doesn't... I will restart the system.. thanks..
<Shadeslayer> k
<Shadeslayer> hey anybody knows the solution to my problem????
<Shadeslayer> another problem,the eject button wont work
<Shadeslayer> ok the eject button started to work
<Shadeslayer> but my keyboard still has some problems
<forxxd> happy new year
<Shadeslayer> forxxd:now????
<Shadeslayer> anybody please help my keyboard is going beserk
 * Andrew`` throws  a rock at shades kb
<Shadeslayer> haha very funny :D
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year !
<elle> hello
<Shadeslayer> looks like ill have to go back to Vista
<Shadeslayer> ok have an idea,will try to run Dell quickset on Wine
<elle> how do u do that
<Shadeslayer> ill download quickset from dell.com
<Shadeslayer> and run the .exe
<elle> i see
<Shadeslayer> wine automatically runs .exe's
<elle> hmm ok
<theking> hi
<elle> hi king
<erpo> Hi. I'm a regular Gnome user who is trying out Kubuntu 8.10. I've noticed that the desktop seems very laggy and Xorg's CPU usage often spikes up to 93-94%. I do not encounter these problems in Ubuntu 8.10 with a Gnome desktop environment. Is this a known issue? Is there a solution?
<Dr_willis_> kde4 is a bit slow at times. its slowly improveing with every update
<Shadeslayer> wine cant run the quickset drivers
<Shadeslayer> erpo:yeah switch to KDE 4.2
<erpo> Dr_willis_: Are my symptoms typical? I have an Intel Core 2 Duo 2.16GHz CPU, 4GB ram, and a GeForce 8600 graphics card. Compositing features are turned on.
<Shadeslayer> major improvements even in a Beta version
<erpo> Shadeslayer: Thanks for the tip. I will try that. :)
<Shadeslayer> erpo:i have the same configuration
<Shadeslayer> is that an XPS
<erpo> Shadeslayer: Lenovo Thinkpad T61p.
<Shadeslayer> well i have the same graphics card and processor,but 3GB ram,KDE 4.2 works like a charm
<Shadeslayer> KDE 4.1 was a bit laggy
<erpo> Shadeslayer: Are you using the project-neon PPA?
<Shadeslayer> yes
<Dr_willis_> I got an 8800gtsxxx and its slugish at times also.
<erpo> Do I have to uninstall KDE 4.1 from the official repos before I install from the PPA?
<Shadeslayer> no
<erpo> Cool. :) Thanks for your help!
<Shadeslayer> just go here: http://kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2
<Shadeslayer> and follow the instructions
<Shadeslayer> Dr_willis:which KDE are you using
<Shadeslayer> Is there any other IRC where i can voice my problems??/?
<Shadeslayer> dont seem to be getting alot of support here
<erpo> Shadeslayer: What kind of problems?
<Shadeslayer> well my function keys don work
<Shadeslayer> *dont
<Dr_willis_> theres always the ubuntukuuntu forums..
<Shadeslayer> and my keyboard misses a few keystrokes like the one above
<cuznt> hippo gnu deer
<Shadeslayer> how do i open those
<Shadeslayer> You mean the forums at kubuntu.org???
<Shadeslayer> and ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis_> i would goole for ubuntu forum and go to the link? :)
<Dr_willis_> or am i missing somthing.
<Shadeslayer> i meant that is there any other IRC
<Shadeslayer> like this one
<Dr_willis_> freenode is the main Ubuntu IRC network.
<Dr_willis_> theres 10000's of IRC servers/networks out.
<Shadeslayer> how do i connect to them??
<Dr_willis_> using  Your IRC clients server/connection menu items   proberly a list of several 100 in  there by default
<Dr_willis_> I doubt if any of them have as big a Kubuntu/Ubuntu channel as Freenode does
<Shadeslayer> hmmmm
<Dr_willis_> #ubuntu has 1216 People in it.
<Dr_willis_> This channel is also often Much bigger at times
<Dr_willis_> But is Is a Holiday
<erpo> updating to 4.2 :) brb
<Shadeslayer> hope you tenjoy i
<Shadeslayer> hope you enjoy it
<Shadeslayer> and dont restart your laptop
<Shadeslayer> just log out and log back in
<fernando> how can I change the priotority of a task??
<cyfal> weird problem since yesterday. it seems like sometimes the system means that the shiftkey is pressed even though it is not. any idea where this could come from?
<slow-motion> hi
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<cuznt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<zorglu_> q. i would like to copy a directory without changing the user and permission, what is the command for that ?
<PhilRod> "cp -p" I think, but "man cp" is your friend
<DaSkreech> cp -a
<DaSkreech> archive
<zorglu_> thanks
<zorglu_> i installed 810 from scratch and moving my home dir :)
<johannes__> i get the problem during isntal cache- owned by uid 1000 instead uid 0?
<johannes__>  i have got the prob on kubuntu 8.10, that while typing the screen brightness changes
<johannes__> sth wrong with the focus e.g.
<johannes__>  can anybody help?
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:Can you help me with this
<BluesKaj> johannes__, which video card ?
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Gimmie a moment
<Shadeslayer> ok,just look at the links in #kde
<johannes__> BluesKaj: how do i find ou - which command?
<BluesKaj> johannes__, lspci | grep VGA
<johannes__> blu
<johannes__> BluesKaj: thanks, its Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<johannes__> i think its sth with the focus, not with the card, its not if i dont type
<BluesKaj> the driver isn't quite right ...perhaps an updated one is in order
<johannes__> BluesKaj: how would i change that?
<johannes__> very annoying, that the active and passive window change the brightness so often, its somehow related to usend ttouchpad/keyboard
<BluesKaj> johannes__, check the keyboard layout in system settings
<johannes__> BluesKaj: what should i look for?
<johannes__> keyboard repeats is enabled, kmix
<megatron> hola a todos
<BluesKaj> johannes__, Kmenu/applications/system/system settings/country region&language/keyboard layout, enable keyboard latouts, choose keybooard model
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Schuenemann> does anyone use kxmame with sdlmame?
<megatron> alguien me puede ayudar
<megatron> para montar un disco duro
<BluesKaj> enable keyboard latouts=enable keyboard layouts
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Ok back. What's up?
<Shadeslayer> ok
<Shadeslayer> my keyboard does not work properly
<DaSkreech> Right did you read the link from DKE?
<DaSkreech> #KDE ?
<Shadeslayer> yes
<Schuenemann> I mean has anyone sucessfully played kxmame with sdlmame?
<DaSkreech> Ignore the section that says pacman
<Shadeslayer> i need to create a xorg file
<Shadeslayer> Xmodmap
<DaSkreech> right
<Shadeslayer> so where do i create it
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: You may want to file this as a bug
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: in ~
<zorglu_> q. what is the name of the sun java vm package ?
<zorglu_> openjdk ?
<Shadeslayer> ill file this as a bug but it will take time to get rectified
<zorglu_> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Yes but you will also get wider feedback
<zorglu_> feel like out of date :)
<Shadeslayer> but what i dont understand is the latitude keyboard is just like mine,so why doesnt it work for me
<Shadeslayer> i helped somebody with a vostro yesterday with the same problem
<Shadeslayer> and it worked flawlessly
<johannes__> BluesKaj: i did, but unchanged.thanks anyway
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:im willing to try it any way if it doesnt take too long,i only need to configure 5 keys
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: What worked? the keys?
<Shadeslayer> yes all of the keys worked if he choose Dell latitude keyboard
<BluesKaj> johannes__, then i think a different perhaps newer graphics driver
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:How do you turn scroll lock on
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: KDE 4.2 ?
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: I press the button
<Shadeslayer> yes
<johannes__> BluesKaj: how would i find out about that?
<Shadeslayer> ok this is how i used it in vista:Fn+Num Lk
<Shadeslayer> now when i press fn+Num Lk nothing happens
<Shadeslayer> same for  Fn+Print scrn=sysRq
<Shadeslayer> etc,etc
<BluesKaj> johannes , type your graphics card model number into the Adept search bar , and look for your card in the properties list of the latest drivers
<Shadeslayer> Love KDE except for this problem
 * Silent_Justy_sha is away: I've got to get some laundry done or I'm going naked today!
 * warehouse_justy is back.
 * warehouse_justy is away: I've got to get some laundry done or I'm going naked today!
<DaSkreech> warehouse_justy: Please turn off your away message
<matteo_> Hi!
 * warehouse_justy is back.
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<matteo_> How can i install the driver for the HD4850 in kubutnu 8.10?
<DaSkreech> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Schuenemann> can anyone give a hand with kxmame/sdlmame? I can't load any rom
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:If it helps im gonna file abug report,but what bug should i mention
<matteo_> thank!
<Shadeslayer> * a bug
<DaSkreech> Either khotkeys or kmilo
<DaSkreech> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Shadeslayer> so i say that kmilo is not working properly??
<warehouse_justy> DaSkreech: Ah Ha!  That's what that is!
<matteo_> how can i make to auto-login
<matteo_> in kubuntu?
<Nikola> hey guys. When's the new Kubuntu Alpha coming?
<Raceman> Hi all, I've no sound when I'm watching youtube or playing a mp3 by Amarok, but I've sound with starting up Kubuntu and when I received messages within kopette. The visualizer in kopette is showing it's playing sound, and the volume is 100%. Anybody an idea what is going wrong?
<matteo_> i have to type the password every time!
<warehouse_justy> DaSkreech: Done!  It's different than kvirc.
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: You say the laptop keys aren't working properly and state the models they worked on and the ones that don't work
<Shadeslayer> thnx
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: You can inquire if you need to configure khotkeys or kmilo to get them working
<Shadeslayer> Raceman:right click on the Speaker icon
<Raceman> Shadeslayer: Yes, and then?
<Shadeslayer> >mixer>settings>configure channels
<Shadeslayer> select all of them
<Shadeslayer> i had this problem,the sound was so low  i thought there is no sound
<Raceman> Okay, thanks, that was the clue, PCM was 0% volume
<Shadeslayer> then in your mixer set everything to high
<Raceman> Did'nt know about that window ;p
<Shadeslayer> :)
<Raceman> Thanks a lot
<Raceman> I'm new to (k)ubuntu
<Shadeslayer> glad to help
<Shadeslayer> same here
<Raceman> as a desktop
<Shadeslayer> migrated from Vista a week ago
<Raceman> me to, 3 days ago
<Raceman> but new years day etc, did'nt had time till now to play with it
<johannes__> BluesKaj: it doesnt find anything, but thanks!
<Shadeslayer> Upgrade to KDE 4.2 as soon as possible
<Shadeslayer> much better than 4.1
<Raceman> Most of the things are working now, exept wifi. And the video support could be better by nvidia
<Raceman> Yes? I guess I've 4.1. downloaded an is with Kubuntu 8.10
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:searched on the bugs site and found that many had the same problem
<DaSkreech> Raceman: 4.2 is in the topic
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Any insight?
<Raceman> DaSkreech: okay, thanks
<Shadeslayer> Raceman:i would highly recommend you to upgrade to 4.2
<Shadeslayer> reading them
<Shadeslayer> thats all i can do
<Shadeslayer> :D
<Raceman> It's still beta right?
<Shadeslayer> i think 4.1 is in Beta :D,its really much better than 4.1
<Bauldrick> good new year! can someone help me fix/install java on my sytem?
<Shadeslayer> and for the wifi right click on network manager,disable your wifi and reenable
<Raceman> Shadeslayer: okay, I'll follow the instructions, hope the video support is better
<Shadeslayer> which drivers are you using???
<Raceman> latest nvidia
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:look at this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron630m
<Shadeslayer> Raceman:Version please
<Raceman> Shadeslayer:  just a sec, i'm looking for it
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:its a known problem so maybe just a reconfiguration is required
<DaSkreech> Mayb
<Raceman> Shadeslayer: NVidia binary X.Org drivers ('Version 177' driver)
<Shadeslayer> yup those are the latest
<Raceman> Maybe I could better buy another laptop. Is ATI better supported?
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:ill just try to find a guide to reconfigure those keys
 * DaSkreech nods
<Shadeslayer> Raceman:Which one do you have rught now??
<Raceman> a HP Pavillion dv9850ed
<Shadeslayer> thanke for the help
<Shadeslayer> I think ATI and nVidia are equally supported
<Raceman> ok
<Raceman> I guess Adept is downloading 4.2
<Raceman> Yesterday I upgraded to Open Office 3, that one is crashing at startup of any of the applications
<Shadeslayer> hey did the wi fi work
<Raceman> the wifi? no, not yet
<Shadeslayer> even after reenabling it???
<Raceman> Don't know how to do that, but if i'm looking within a terminal with the command ifconfig, it is'nt displaying the interface
<Raceman> So I guess it does'nt recognize the wifi hardware by default
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:im following this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HotkeyResearch but method 2,3,and 4 dont seem to work
<Raceman> I'm going to restart KDE, hope it's upgrading well
<Raceman> brb
<Shadeslayer> good luck
<Shadeslayer> and BTW just log out and log in again
<Shadeslayer> it restarts KDE
<DaSkreech> I'm not sure how active the Ubutnu laptop team is
<DaSkreech> Doh!
<DaSkreech> that's not how you do it :)
<DaSkreech> you logout then press ^E then login
<DaSkreech> Ah well shouldn't kill him
<Shadeslayer> well nothing happened to mine
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: try #ubuntu-laptop
<DaSkreech> I don't think it would it's just cleaner
<Shadeslayer> hmm,will try
<Shadeslayer> That IRC is not for support,
<DaSkreech> Yeah but you can ask if it's expected to work in Ibex or Jaunty :)
<Shadeslayer> k
<Shadeslayer> BTW i also found this:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/180822 the laptop is same as the M1530
<Raceman> Shadeslayer: Thanks, kde 4.2 looks great. Only my MSN contacts are not be displaiyng in kopete
<Raceman> But I've to go away for now, will take a look for that later
<Raceman> thanks again. bye
<Shadeslayer> ok,bye
<DaSkreech> Raceman: I think that MSN is broken A package will be provided shortly as per apachelogger's blog for that
<Shadeslayer> Daskreech:Why dont they Gtalk to Kopete??
<DaSkreech> What?
<Shadeslayer> google talk on Kopete
<DaSkreech> It works
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: should be working in intrepid 4.2 already
<DaSkreech> I'm using it now
<apachelogger> only neon and jaunty don't have msn
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Beta 2 ?
<apachelogger> yes
<apachelogger> at least I told JontheEchidna to add msn support ;-)
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:How did you manage that
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: http://userbase.kde.org/Google_Talk_support
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Use XMPP and go to the connections tab then ... damn you apachelogger
 * apachelogger hugs DaSkreech
 * DaSkreech beams
 * apachelogger thinks about adding a fake google talk plugin
<DaSkreech> I'll allow You being uber awesome this year :)
<DaSkreech> Yeah everyone keeps saying they should like Pidgin
<DaSkreech> I'd prefer just a XMPP/Gtalk with a button on it that sets the right stuff
<DaSkreech> That way people know more about XMPP they can see Gtalk easily and if you want to fiddle you can and if you don't you press the button and it works
<DaSkreech> Hi tackat
<DaSkreech> How spins the marble?
<tackat> hi DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> one more laparound the sun!
<apachelogger> hehe
<tackat> trying to get it rolling
<DaSkreech> boredandblogging: Dangerous combo :)
<boredandblogging> DaSkreech: very
<tackat> DaSkreech: I discovered that boredandwatchingyoutube is even more so
<DaSkreech> tackat: boredandlinksurfingwikipedia is about as bad
<apachelogger> wth is bored?
<Shadeslayer> Hurrah for Kopete
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: logged in
<Shadeslayer> :D
<Shadeslayer> yess
<Shadeslayer> BTW no one answere me till now in #ubuntu-laptop
<Shadeslayer> *answered
<Shadeslayer> Damn this keyboard
<Shadeslayer> enough is enough im reporting the bug
<DaSkreech> Yay! :-)
 * apachelogger finished building koffice 2 beta 5 \\o/
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: While yo uare here What's up with keyboard shortcuts in Ibex?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: what kind of shortcuts?
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Thats you
<Shadeslayer> apachelogger:the Scroll lock,sys rq ,etc
<Shadeslayer> for eg i wish to enable scroll lock the key is:fn+numlk
<Shadeslayer> but it wont work
<Shadeslayer> works only for dell Vostros till now,AFAIK
<JontheEchidna> apachelogger: I did add msn support for Intrepid :)
<apachelogger> hm
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: maybe try another keyboard layout ... menu -> systemsettings -> regional -> keyboard layout
<apachelogger> there you should be able to select a keyboard model
<Shadeslayer> ive tried all of them
<apachelogger> no clue then
<Shadeslayer> they simply do not work
<apachelogger> well, they probably do, they just don't have a function assigned
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: start the application xev on a console
<Shadeslayer> i ve got every other Dell Keyboard there,but not one for an XPS
<Shadeslayer> sure
<apachelogger> when you trigger scroll lock it should output a keycode
<Shadeslayer> should i paste it in Paste??
<SSJ_GZ> tackat: Quick question - how do I get the cloud cover to appear in Marble?
<SSJ_GZ> tackat: Gah - unping - it suddenly just appeared! :)
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: please
<Shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97733/
<tackat> SSJ_GZ: there's an option under "View" ... but it will only work for 24bit maps and of course only if there's an internet connection to download the latest cloud cover
<SSJ_GZ> tackat: Yep, had that checked and was using satellite view - I guess it just took a while to download :)
<Bowser> whatś a good website that might have some old hardware on it, something like newegg but has older cards as well
<Bowser> all I can find is amazon lol, I just need something that shows specs
<Shadeslayer> apachelogger:any idea whats the problem
<DaSkreech> tackat: I showed marble on a national TV show here Luckily we had a hurricane coming
<sgroi135> Any help pls. I am runnin 8.10 system froze had to restart now on restart my task bar is not full screen.  Running with 19 in wide screen monitor.  Full screen is being used except for the menu bar.  Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> The menu bar?
<Shadeslayer> sgroi135:i think it might be a KDE problem also ask in #kde
<sgroi135> yes sorry
<Shadeslayer> sgroi135:im not sure,but just have a look around their too
<jussi01> sgroi135: you havent tried resizing the menu bar?
<jussi01> !away > Ellana
<ubottu> Ellana, please see my private message
<sgroi135> jussi01 i guess i am stupid, i am new to kde.
<sgroi135> lol
<truenex> hola a todos :)
<jussi01> !es | truenex
<ubottu> truenex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: hm, it is detected properly
<truenex> ok , sorry :)
<Shadeslayer> so its just not configured??
<truenex> my inglish is bad xDDDD
<sgroi135> jussi01   thank. i got it now..
<sgroi135> TY
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: well, what do you want to do with it?
<Shadeslayer> if it can ber repaired please help me
<Shadeslayer> i have already filed a bug report
<Shadeslayer> *be
<jussi01> sgroi135: :D
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: there is just no function assigned
<apachelogger> to my knowledge only konsole uses (or maybe even used) scroll lock
<Shadeslayer> im going to write a guide on how to install Kubuntu 8.10 on notebookreview.com,it would be really helpful
<Shadeslayer> so i need to know all the problems stand corrected if any
<apachelogger> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scroll_lock
<apachelogger> scroll lock just doesn't get used for anything
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: what do you expect to do using scroll lock?
<Shadeslayer> i have no idea,just was trying to see if everything works
<apachelogger> ah :D
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: scroll lock is an obsolete key, it doesn't do anything in most cases as seen on the wikipedia page
<apachelogger> same applies for sysrq
<Shadeslayer> hmmmm
<Shadeslayer> and what about the battery key
<Shadeslayer> Fn+F2
<Shadeslayer> F3
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Scroll lock works on the terminal
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: doesn't work in 8.10
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: most of these special keys will not work in 8.10 because the subsystem is pretty much broken
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: that is about everything
<Shadeslayer> that is just too bad
<Shadeslayer> thanks for the help
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: and also obsolete considering screen up/down IMHO
<DaSkreech> Deprecated :)
<apachelogger> aye
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Is that supposed to be fixed
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: what?
<DaSkreech> Is anyone working on the subsystem?
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: already is AFAIK
<DaSkreech> So 4.2 will be fixed?
<DaSkreech> Or 4.3 ?
<apachelogger> 4.2
<apachelogger> we just need to fiddle with the assignment to functions
<Shadeslayer> apachelogger:are you on the development team??
<apachelogger> + stuff like the battery key need to be patched into Qt because it uses a static definition of key codes IIRC
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: yes
<yao_ziyuan> can anyone apt-file search kdecoration.h for me?
<apachelogger> kdebase-workspace-dev
<Shadeslayer> just wanted to thank the team for the 3-D Cube
<apachelogger> that is a guess though ;-)
<Shadeslayer> its awesome
<DaSkreech> And useless :)
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: you should really thank the people in #kwin for that :)
<Shadeslayer> who cares about use nowadays,all people care is the bling of the OS
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: we gotta do something
<DaSkreech> apachelogger: Which is?
<Shadeslayer> when i used KDE 3.5,my freinds used to say that it looks like win 98,etc,etc
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: the games forced so much performance on us... not using it would be wast eof resource
<Shadeslayer> so true
<apachelogger> DaSkreech: that would also be the use case of bling ... keeping the hardware busy ;-)
<DaSkreech> Ha ha
<Shadeslayer> :0
<Shadeslayer> :)
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: love you baby
<Shadeslayer> hey now my has started to jump forward and backwars
<Shadeslayer> d
<DaSkreech> yao_ziyuan: Groupie!
<Shadeslayer> *backward
<Shadeslayer> appachelogger:which keyboard layout would be the best for me??
<yao_ziyuan> i'm wading through compiling polyester, crystal and qtcurve for qt4
<yao_ziyuan> works now
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: feel free to join https://edge.launchpad.net/~we-love-harald then ;-)
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: default ;-)
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:Please add support for the Dell XPS series
<yao_ziyuan> harald? dunno
<yao_ziyuan> i "make install" crystal but it doesn't appear in the Windows style list
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: What is jumping?
<apachelogger> <= harald :P
<Shadeslayer> apachelogger:there's no default,ive messed with it so much i dont remeber which is the default
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: you will probably have to restart systemsettings
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: well, just deactivate the stuff in systemsettings -> regional -> keyboard layout
<Shadeslayer> well like im typing and the cursor of the keyboard starts jumping
<apachelogger> that will throw you back to system default
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: maybe it's installed to the wrong directory?
<Shadeslayer> thanks
<Shadeslayer> it occurs randomly
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: possible ... what does make install say?
<yao_ziyuan> -- Install configuration: "RelWithDebInfo"
<yao_ziyuan> -- Installing: /usr/local/lib/kde4/kwin3_crystal.so
<yao_ziyuan> -- Set runtime path of "/usr/local/lib/kde4/kwin3_crystal.so" to "/usr/local/lib"
<yao_ziyuan> -- Installing: /usr/local/share/apps/kwin/crystal.desktop
<yao_ziyuan> -- Installing: /usr/local/lib/kde4/kwin_crystal_config.so
<yao_ziyuan> -- Set runtime path of "/usr/local/lib/kde4/kwin_crystal_config.so" to "/usr/local/lib"
<yao_ziyuan> kwin3...
<yao_ziyuan> but there is also kde4
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: please use paste.ubuntu.com
<Shadeslayer> its still occuring
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<vallic> hello all, is there any way to use eclipse for php developing? help me please
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: sudo make uninstall -> ccmake -> change the CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX to /usr -> press c -> press g -> press e -> make && sudo make install
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: relogin
<Shadeslayer> will do
<yao_ziyuan> how to "change the CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX to /usr"?
<apachelogger> using ccmake
<apachelogger> or you re-run cmake with -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr
<robinr> vallic: there is PDT
<vallic> and what is this?
<vallic> PDT?
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: plz give me a ccmake command line
<apachelogger> ccmake
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: it is an app with CLI
<rohan> still occurs
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: you can also install cmake-gui and use that instead of ccmake
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: what arguments should i attach to ccmake
<RobertLaptop> I need to install using something other then CD rom.  I found https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html but it isn't clear what Ubuntu archives is?
<apachelogger> none
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: then it automatically "change the CMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX to /usr"?
<apachelogger> RobertLaptop: download the packages via packages.ubuntu.com
<rohan> www.pendrivelinux.com might be the answer
<RobertLaptop> What package?  Is there a package call Ubuntu archives?
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: dude, just run ccmake and you'll understand
<Shadeslayer> the cursor jump still occurs
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: ccmake gave me its help information
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: particularly, it says:  -D <var>:<type>=<value>     = Create a cmake cache entry.
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: run ccmake in the directory you did make install in
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: I really can't imagine what this would look like
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:its not the mouse cursor,its the keyboard
<apachelogger> hm
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: my ccmake showed its help information and then quit and didn't give me a chance to press c, g, e
<Shadeslayer> Appachelogger:its like this im typing,the cursor goes back automatically and im still typing the words get jumbled up
<apachelogger> RobertLaptop: why don't you just do the easy way?
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: funny ... just run cmake with -DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/usr then
<yao_ziyuan> i'm installing cmake-gui
<apachelogger> yao_ziyuan: if ccmake doesn't do anything cmake-gui won't either
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: is something messing with your touchpad maybe? ;-)
<RobertLaptop> I want to install ubuntu-mythtv
<Shadeslayer> uhh,no i am using an external mouse
<yao_ziyuan> apachelogger: works now
<Shadeslayer> appachelogger:tell me one thing why is it that some of the Dell keyboards ae listed while some are not??
<Shadeslayer> the above was the perfect example of a missing keystrokei pressed'r' even when
<Shadeslayer> look it happened again
<apachelogger> Oo
<apachelogger> very weird
<DaSkreech> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<robinr> vallic: http://www.eclipse.org/pdt/
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: only keyboards are listed for which appropriate layout files are available
 * yao_ziyuan drinks ice tea
<apachelogger> Shadeslayer: please try a reboot to fix your issue
<Shadeslayer> so is it possible to make a keyboard layout file,im willing to try
<Shadeslayer> will do
 * Nikola is noob.
<DaSkreech> !welcome
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
 * DaSkreech hugs Nikola
<rohan> ok restarted
<Shadeslayer> ok restarted
<Shadeslayer> this time something crashed
<Shadeslayer> :D
<apachelogger> oh dear
<Shadeslayer> pasting the code
<Shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97763/  it was the plasma workspace
<DaSkreech> yay plasma :)
<DaSkreech>  Did you have a internet related Plasmoid on it?
<DaSkreech>  Weather or Comics?
<Shadeslayer> have none of them on my deskto
<Shadeslayer> *desktop
<DaSkreech> ok
<Shadeslayer> coz i know theyre broken ;)
<DaSkreech> That's the only time I have gotten a crash
<yao_ziyuan> qtcurve is available for both gtk+ and qt3/qt4, awesome
<yao_ziyuan> so i can use a consistent look without gtk-qt-engine
<Shadeslayer> oh great my legs all cramped up,will be back in a sec :D
<Dragnslcr> DaSkreech- I had plasma complete break on me yesterday. Even restarting didn't help. I had to move my plasma config files and let it build from the defaults to get back to a useable desktop
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:did you look at my paste???
<Shadeslayer> ]
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Ok that's pretty borked. did it restart itself ?
<Shadeslayer> yes
<DaSkreech> OK
<Shadeslayer> so is that just a normal crash or a serious one
<Shadeslayer> KDE 4.1 used to be worse,the whole screen used to get inverted,had to press Fn+F8 a few times and it used to correct itself
<Shadeslayer> Keyboard looks fine now
<DaSkreech> \0/
<Shadeslayer> thats one of the reasons i upgraded
<Dragnslcr> I still miss the burn animation from Compiz
<vallic> how can i enter this chat from windows?
<DaSkreech> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DaSkreech> Grr
<DaSkreech> vallic: chatzilla or mirc
<DaSkreech> Or pidgin
<vallic> i want from pidgin
<vallic> but i dont know how to install it
<DaSkreech> vallic: You don't know how to install pidgin ?
<Shadeslayer> any idea how to stop that crash
<Shadeslayer> vallic::D
<vallic> i dont, can you help me?
<Shadeslayer> http://www.pidgin.im/
<DaSkreech> vallic: go to htp://pidgin.im
<DaSkreech> +t
<beto> slt
<Shadeslayer> hey i have to leave in 15 min,if somebodcrash else ill goy is looking into that
<Shadeslayer> Not again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> plasma broke?
<Shadeslayer> yes
<DaSkreech> What video card?
<Shadeslayer> and keyboard broke
<Shadeslayer> nVidia 8600MGT
<DaSkreech> Driver?
<Shadeslayer> 177
<DaSkreech> That should have some fixes though the next one should have some KDE specific fixes
<Shadeslayer> so whens the next one expected???
<DaSkreech> when it's out
<Shadeslayer> and is it just me or does the taskbar not touch the bottom of the screen
<Shadeslayer> thats what im asking when will it be out
<DaSkreech>  I can't see your screen so I can't tell
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Write to nVidia and ask them
<DaSkreech> They can be a few weeks to a few months between releases
<Shadeslayer> well its a fine line of about 3-4 pixels
<Shadeslayer> got it
<Shadeslayer> and KDE 4.2 is expected in which week of january???
<DaSkreech> third I think
<DaSkreech> RC 1 shoudl be out on 6th
<Shadeslayer> that is good news
<DaSkreech> Until you get 4.2 and they start talking about 4.3 and you suddenly really really really want 4.3 :(
<Shadeslayer> so the plasma crash is due to the drivers,the keyboard wont work properly,i am starting to like this OS
<Shadeslayer> yeah
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: not sure if that's from the drivers looks like a Qt lib
<DaSkreech> But nothing too worrying
<Shadeslayer> English please!!!
<DaSkreech> Just surprised it came from that low down
<Shadeslayer> im a noob
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Above the Driver level but below the user interface level
<Shadeslayer> understood
<DaSkreech> Could have been triggered by a driver issue but that's what reported the crash
<Shadeslayer> something like the utility programs
<Shadeslayer> what if i get it again??
<Shadeslayer> is there any fix for it???
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Well you could try a sudo apt-get install --reinstall plasma
<Shadeslayer> will try
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: I've not seen that kinda crash in a while could just be packages instaleld badly
<DaSkreech> But I'd say RC1 is close enough to install that and see if it works better
<Shadeslayer> ya well i had to install Kubuntu 8.10 twice,since it botched up on the first try
<Shadeslayer> couldnt find plasma
<Shadeslayer> E: Couldn't find package plasma
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: you should just install kubuntu-desktop
<Shadeslayer> how would that be done??
<DaSkreech> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DaSkreech> it installs a default Kubuntu install
<Shadeslayer> kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<Shadeslayer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<DaSkreech> :-D
<Shadeslayer> What happened??????
<Shadeslayer> i think ill just use Vista for now and wait till RC1 is released
<pop79> hi
<Shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: It's already installed
<Shadeslayer> oh i get it now :D
<DaSkreech> I was just saying if a package doesn't work when you do an install try installing kubuntu-desktop
<Shadeslayer> and BTW i also installed C/C++ compilers and linkers,but how do i use them??
<Shadeslayer> ill wait for RC1
<Shadeslayer> in konsole????
<DaSkreech> !compile | Shadeslayer
<ubottu> Shadeslayer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<frk> hola buenas
<frk> resaca?
<DaSkreech> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<vicaju> Olá
<DaSkreech> Ola
<Shadeslayer> I mean like basic C/C++ things such as classes,etc
<Shadeslayer> Borlands C++
<DaSkreech> umm
<DaSkreech> you don't install classes
<DaSkreech> !ide
<Shadeslayer> to be exact
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide
<frk> someone spanish?
<DaSkreech> !es | frk
<ubottu> frk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<DaSkreech> !kdevelop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdevelop
<DaSkreech> Hmm there is a factoid about this I know
<Shadeslayer> i mean like borlands C/C++ which have a blue background
<Shadeslayer> http://www.lenholgate.com/archives/images/BC31.png like this
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: You want it in the terminal?
<Shadeslayer> as an app or in terminal
<Shadeslayer> anything which works
<DaSkreech> kdevelop should work
<jussi01> !code | Shadeslayer
<ubottu> Shadeslayer: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, netbeans, pida
<DaSkreech> Emacs might also do what you want
<DaSkreech> jussi01: how do I get the alternates for that?
<Shadeslayer> ohhh have an idea
<jussi01> !-code | DaSkreech
<ubottu> DaSkreech: code aliases: coding - added by apokryphos on 2006-06-18 17:51:35 - last edited by Myrtti on 2008-07-30 01:52:40
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Oh Kate works well
<Shadeslayer> il use wine to run my windows executable
<Shadeslayer> of Turbo C++
<Shadeslayer> will check back in two minutes
<DaSkreech> sah
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Try Kate
<Shadeslayer> terminal command??
<Shadeslayer> or adept??
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: alt+F2 -> kate
<Shadeslayer>  then??
<Shadeslayer> just write my code??
<Shadeslayer> what about compilation??
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: There is a terminal button at the bottom. Press it and compile :)
<Shadeslayer> Focus Terminal??
<DaSkreech> Yeah I think
<Shadeslayer> nope
<Shadeslayer> a simple command such as printf("Testing") does not work
<DaSkreech> How did you compile?
<Shadeslayer> terminal button at the bottom
<jussi01> hehe
<DaSkreech> and what command did you use?
<W8TAH> hi folks - how can i securely delete a user and all their files?
<DaSkreech> Securely?
<W8TAH> as in all stuff deleted
<Shadeslayer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/97786/
<W8TAH> maybe completely is a better wrod
<W8TAH> word
<Shadeslayer> the code i wrote
<Shadeslayer> in kate at the bottom there's a button "Terminal" i pressed it
<DaSkreech> Right and how did you compile it?
<Shadeslayer> in kate at the bottom there's a button "Terminal" i pressed it
<DaSkreech> And got a terminal?
<Shadeslayer> yes but nothing except user@laptop
<DaSkreech> well save your file and try gcc filename -o nameofbinary
<DaSkreech> so like gcc test.c -o hello
<Guest21927> Hi!
<DaSkreech> then you can ./hello
<Guest21927> \nick MadMax
<Shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<vallic> !hi
<Dragnslcr> W8TAH- all their files would be in /home/username
<vallic> how do i enter this chat from windows operating system?
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:cant follow you
<khakane> lol?
<DaSkreech> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DaSkreech> vallic: Install Pidgin
<DaSkreech> vallic: Or if you have firefox use chatzilla
<khakane> or if you have firefox use google
<Shadeslayer> saved it  as gcc test.c -o hello
<vallic> "if you have internet"
<Shadeslayer> whats next??
<jussi01> no!
<MadMax74> Very interesting.....
<Shadeslayer> this just got intersting
<Shadeslayer> :D
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Ha ha no save it as test.c
<Shadeslayer> ok
<DaSkreech> then in the terminal you can compile it with gcc test.c -o hello
<Shadeslayer> ohkkkk
<DaSkreech> -o says you would like the output to be to that filename
<Shadeslayer> ive saved it in my home folder so there's no problem ???
<Shadeslayer> or should i save it in root??
<DaSkreech> Home folder
<Shadeslayer> no such file or directory :D
<DaSkreech> hmm?
<MadMax74> Once again trying install kubuntu and once again obtain an error with video card. Only safe mode avalable. :(
<Shadeslayer> well i can see the object file
<Shadeslayer> but hows that possible
<Shadeslayer> ahh sorry thats a backup file
<DaSkreech> MadMax74: after install?
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: is it executable?
<MadMax74> No. When trying boot from live CD
<Shadeslayer> no its a backup file,with a green recycle bin logo on it
<DaSkreech> MadMax74: If safe mode works you shoudl be ok
<jussi01> MadMax74: which video card?
<DaSkreech> Oh alright
<test> hi guys
<Shadeslayer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<MadMax74> jussi01: Asus on 7600GT
<Raposatul> dmesg
<Raposatul> oh sorry
<Raposatul> meant in the konsole
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:what happened??
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: http://www.network-theory.co.uk/docs/gccintro/gccintro_9.html
<Shadeslayer> BTW will RC1 be available as an upgrade or an complete new CD torrent/download/etc.
<DaSkreech> it iwll just come as an update
<Raposatul> if anyone knows: is there a way to install kde3 on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<hyper____ch> Raposatul: compile the repos yourself and do a base install withoutbui
<hyper____ch> without gui
<Shadeslayer> same problem
<Shadeslayer> file not found
<DaSkreech> Raposatul: Check the kubuntu forums there is a PPA there
<MadMax74> May be motherboard... Did some know problems with Kubuntu and ASUS P5W DH Deluxe?
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: What's the command you are using?
<Shadeslayer> gcc -Wall test.c -o test
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: By default I think everything is saved in ~/Documents what does pwd say ?
<Shadeslayer> "/home/user"
<DaSkreech> try cd Documents
<DaSkreech> then up three times and compile again
<Shadeslayer> done
<Raposatul> DaSkreech where are these forums please ?
<DaSkreech> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<Shadeslayer> same error
<DaSkreech> ls shouls show you the files that are thre
<Raposatul> DaSkreech, you mean the Kubuntu forums @ Ubuntu domain :)
<Shadeslayer> ill try ls
<hyper____ch> Raposatul: ubuntufourms... be warned, there are people like me on there ;)
<MadMax74> Thanks... Bye!
<DaSkreech> Raposatul: :-)
<Shadeslayer> no sign of my files!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: ls ~
<Raposatul> hyper____ch , what do you mean by that? :))
<Reptile> how do i change the write permissions on my second harddrive
<Shadeslayer> oops my bad
<Shadeslayer> recompiling now
<hyper____ch> Raposatul: :) nah, ubuntuforums is normally a nice place :)
<hyper____ch> Reptile: what filesystem?
<Shadeslayer> compiling done
<Hans_Reiser_FREE> any Gentoo fans in here too? :)
<Reptile> ntf
<hyper____ch> Hans_Reiser_FREE: I guess they are in #gentoo
<Reptile> i guess
<Shadeslayer> Sucessssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!
<hyper____ch> Reptile: don't guess, know
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: Whooot
<Shadeslayer> thanks for the help!!!
<Reptile> how do i find out
<Shadeslayer> Linux has taught me many new things
<DaSkreech> compiling gcc is a good search in google :)
<Shadeslayer> :D
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: If you go a week without learning something new you aren't using linux right
<hyper____ch> Reptile: sudo fdisk -l
<Reptile> a noob I am, as Yoda would say
<Shadeslayer> thanks,couldnt have done it without you
<DaSkreech> Reptile:
<DaSkreech> What's going on now?
<Shadeslayer> thats a new thought
<Shadeslayer> will it compile C++ too??
<bobesponja> 2.6.28-4-generic
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: It'll compile anything you throw at it
<Shadeslayer> ahhhh,good old linux
<Reptile> ok i did. what should it say
<Reptile> hyper ?
<Shadeslayer> hey cant get the iostream.h header file,any ideas??
<Shadeslayer> looks like ill have to install those libraries myself
<peterz> Shadeslayer: #include <iostream>, the .h was dropped a _long_ time ago
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: try build-dep
<Shadeslayer> i still used it my C++ programs in Vista
<Shadeslayer> old habits die hard
<peterz> the ms c++ compiler is one of the most shitty ones around
<Shadeslayer> peterz:couldnt agree more
<Shadeslayer> but here Windows is more popular
<peterz> there's plenty real c++ compilers, even for windows
<Shadeslayer> even in school all the desktops had XP
<Shadeslayer> well i used Borlands C++
<DaSkreech> peterz: gcc is actually pretty bad
<Shadeslayer> DaSkreech:please explain
<DaSkreech> It doesn't do very good optimization
<DaSkreech> but then again it compiles everything on pretty much every platform
<DaSkreech> so it's by far the most flexible and well known
<Shadeslayer> build-dep do i write that in terminal
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: never mind you probably have them already
<Schuenemann> is there a howto about generating debian packages? I just compiled 2 programs and I want to avoid that pain next time
<Shadeslayer> what the heck i know C,ill use it anyway
<DaSkreech> Shadeslayer: When you are compiling for a package yo ucan do sudo apt-get build-dep packagename to install the source code
<DaSkreech> needed to compile it
<DaSkreech> if you just wwant the source code you can sudo apt-get install source packagename
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: Which packages?
<Shadeslayer> the keyboard is at it agian
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech, I want to generate a .deb from the program I compiled
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: try checkinstall
<Shadeslayer> ok im off pretty late on this side of the world
<simone_> ubuntu ita please?
<DaSkreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech, but that is a program. It doesn't have any explanation
<Shadeslayer> apachelogger:Can you do something for me please
<simone_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: read the man page
<Shadeslayer> apachelogger:in the next release of Kubuntu please add the facility to detect wireless signals automatically,like we have manual wireless switches on our laptops which just sit there while we fidle with the network manager
<codex> hello everyone, can anyone direct me to a good tutorial on using iptables ?
<Shadeslayer> bye everybody :D
<codex> ...or a possible channel ?
<DaSkreech> Bye!
<explodingeardrum> I fixed my boot loader problem
<DaSkreech> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Schuenemann> DaSkreech, do I have to run it right after compilation?
<Schuenemann> that's something important man pages don't explain. Explaining the syntax and listing all the options is good for those who already know how the program works
<Schuenemann> codex, http://security.maruhn.com/howto/
<codex> thanks
<dougl> I just installed 8.10 and installed nvidia drivers but my glxgears only reports 700 fps - how can I tell if my nvidia drivers are working correctyly?
<DaSkreech> Schuenemann: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&q=howto+checkinstall&btnG=Search
<dougl> what is the package manager for kubuntu 8.10?
<jussi01> !info adept | dougl
<ubottu> adept (source: adept): package management suite for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~beta4ubuntu5 (intrepid), package size 367 kB, installed size 1308 kB
<dougl> jussi01 thanks :)
<yao_ziyuan> my customized kde 4.2, screenshot: https://infowire.googlegroups.com/web/ubuntu-kde42.png?gda=G9wYB0IAAACOuAFZi1RaBlEyAECucUU2vz368PE1Lc4Hx6yz0ewWfbQ3nC8ntA55oOpBXGWFgDdV4u3aa4iAIyYQIqbG9naPgh6o8ccLBvP6Chud5KMzIQ&gsc=jvxu3RYAAADp4WnQL-21T3uCQwR2PcOQS7ibph5ftdNh9K_-frBgDg
<jussi01> yao_ziyuan: Ive asked you before, please use #kubuntu-offtopic for things like that!
<yao_ziyuan> p
<yao_ziyuan> o
<yao_ziyuan> forgot...
<Ventus_> hello world, can u tell me how to join a password protected irc server with Konversation?
<dougl> is there a way to customize kubuntu to look like a mac - osx leopard?
<Schuenemann> Ventus_, servers window, edit, password
<DaSkreech> !regiater
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about regiater
<DaSkreech> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Schuenemann> or maybe /server servername password
<Ventus_> ty Schuenemann :-)
<isis__> hallo
<isis__> kennt sich jemand mit kopete aus
<isis__> ??
<isis__> wieso kann ich meine spitznamen bei kopete für yahoo nicht ändern?
<Tm_T> !de | isis__
<ubottu> isis__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<isis__> aso oh thx
<kevin_> Hello all, Can anyone tell me how to isntall 'Jave' on my kde system. 3.5.10
<Tm_T> Jave?
<kevin_> Tim/I meant Java. I was trying to enter a chat room, I seem to have no Java?
<DaSkreech> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre or sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Please don't use Adept to install Java if you are on Kubuntu !Dapper
<kevin_> I will look
<kevin_> I think I might have been using adetp
<kevin_> should  I use synaptic?
<DaSkreech> Doesn't make a diference
 * Tm_T wonders who is Tim
<michael> Is anyone familiar enough with irc to understand error msgs?
<dougl> michael: post it
<jussi01> michael: depends, please tells us the error
<stanley_> does alien come pre-installed on kubuntu 8.10??
<jussi01> no!
<michael> [03:28] [Error] Connection to Server chat.freenode.net  lost: name lookup has failed. Trying to reconnect.
<jussi01> stanley_: NO! it doesnt
<stanley_> how do i add the universe repository??
<stdin> michael: that probably means you disconnected from your network
<stdin> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<amelie> hi
<michael> I'm trying to join the irc.freenode.net channel #opensync chat...but it won't connect. irc.freenode.net resolves to chat.freenode.net when I ping it.
<amelie> recently i installed kubuntu 4.1
<stdin> michael: well, you're on fireenode now
<DaSkreech> amelie: You mean 8.10
<amelie> and on the destop, it has a transparency that says "desktop"
<DaSkreech> amelie: That's the Desktop folder
<amelie> yes!
<DaSkreech> You can point that to anything you like
<michael> Oh...well...do I need to use port 8001 for freenode? This program defaults to 6667, though it isn't specified on the webpage.
<amelie> but i tried to reinstall it on the desktop
<amelie> and can't
<mirec> jjjjjjj
<amelie> can anybody help me?
<DaSkreech> amelie: Tried to reinstall what?
<amelie> the desktop.. on the desktop :)
<amelie> it was like a transparent widget
<DaSkreech> amelie: What did you do?
<DaSkreech> Ok wait
<DaSkreech> you removed that transparent widget?
<amelie> yes
<amelie> i accidentaly erased it
<mirec> hallo
<amelie> well, not exactly an accident; i was exploring
<mirec> how do you do?
<amelie> tried to reinstalled it, but coudn't find it from the widgets section
<amelie> hi mirec
<DaSkreech> amelie: It's called folderview
<mirec> hi amelie
<amelie> ok..i will look for it
<amelie> thank you!
<amelie> heheh
<amelie> why i couln't find it before!
<amelie> hahhaa
<DaSkreech> amelie: :-)
<amelie> actually i was looking for something called "desktop" hahah
<DaSkreech> amelie: ;-)
<michael> stdin: You said I'm on freenode now (and joining opensync seems to confirm it), but it's listed as ubuntu.com in the config, and freenode isn't accepting connections... any idea about that?
<mirec> do you speak czech?
<DaSkreech> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<DaSkreech> amelie: Alright I'm gone. Bye!
<stdin> michael: irc.ubuntu.com is an alias for chat.freenode.net (CNAME)
<amelie> thanks Dasckreech!
<DaSkreech> amelie: Welcome if you need anything else come back :)
<DaSkreech> stdin: Cute
<stdin> humm?
<DaSkreech> Your part message
<amelie> sure I will!
<amelie> see you...
<amelie> bye
<stdin> ah :)
<jussi01> !tab | amelie
<ubottu> amelie: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<michael> Odd that I can get on through ubuntu but not through freenode...oh well...thanks.
<stdin> make sure the hostname is right I guess, as chat.freenode.net has to be looked up when irc.ubuntu.com is
<Hashishanin> Where does gcc search for library dependencies, that is, If I have a program which #includes "lua.h" where do I need to install the headers?
<stdin> Hashishanin: do "touch foo.c; gcc -v -c foo.c" and look at the output
<stdin> but the best place is /usr/local/include or /usr/include
<david__> how do you get kwin to snow?
<david__> is anyone on here?
<jussi01> no
<david__> lol
<david__> can you make it snow on kwin?
<jussi01> david__: I can enable it, but I dont...
<jussi01> david__: but I am running 4.2 beta
<david__> jussi01: hhow do i do that?
<stdin> david__: the default is Meta+Ctrl+F12
<stdin> with Meta being the Win key
<david__> jussi01: i dont have the beta version can i still do it?
<jussi01> heh, thats weird, seeems that that key combo is show dashboard... hrm
<stdin> jussi01: that's Ctrl+F12, so maybe the meta key is not registering
<Shaun> i want exploding windows on close to work! :(
<stdin> and the snow works on 4.1.3
<jussi01> stdin: ahh, its just one of my meta's that doesnt work
<stdin> yeah, the's only one Meta, it's usually the left one
<sd132> help, my menu's are just dashes
<david__> does kubuntu 8.10 not have any screensavers?
<Tm_T> does
<david__> Tm_T: my system does not show any from default?
<david__> Tm_T: were do i get them from?
<david__> where do i get screensavers for kubuntu 8.10?
<JontheEchidna> david__: the kscreensaver package has screensavers
<david__> my system has none its a fresh install!
<zerothis> Assultcube froze my mouse pointer, is there a way to refresh my pointer without rebooting?
<david__> JontheEchidna: how do i get that package?
<JontheEchidna> david__: sudo apt-get install kscreensaver
<david__> JontheEchidna: ty very much
<sourcemaker> how can I remove old kernel versions without clicking the remove flag in package manager?
<hyper_ch> sourcemaker: you can remove them through the cli :)
<david__> after 2 yrs of long hours i think im finally starting to understand linux!! woot!!
<sourcemaker> hyper_ch: I know... but how is the command?
<hyper_ch> sourcemaker: how do you install programs from the cli?
<sourcemaker> the "new"  package manager in ibex is really bad in kde4
<david__> JontheEchidna: Directory does not exist: "/usr/share/backgrounds"
<JontheEchidna> ?
<david__> JontheEchidna: what does that mean if it says this?
<JontheEchidna> I don't know
<Guest82826> AKO ZNAS SRPSKI PISI TAKO
<Guest82826> IMA NEKO KO ZNA SRPSKI
<Guest82826> DOBRO VECE SVIMA
<dougl> david__: means it is looking for something at /usr/share/backgrounds and there is nothing there
<stdin> !rs | Guest82826
<ubottu> Guest82826: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<Hashishanin> list
<vallic> how to install windows?
<stdin> ask in ##windows
<david__> i insalled kscreensaver and it will not work could someone helpme?
<Shadowkllr> I still can't figure this out. I changed the datadir in the my.conf file, but I can't restart mysql unless i stop apparmor first, then restart it after mySQL is running. I'm not familar with apparmor. Is there a way to allow mysql permission to the directory I specified?
<Hashishanin> I'm using kubuntu, and I'm trying to compile a very simple hello world program using gcc, I type: "gcc hello.c" in the command prompt and it doesn't work. What's wrong?
<stdin> Hashishanin: install build-essential
<fernandopaschoet> galera tem algum forum legal em portugues sobre o kubuntu??
<Hashishanin> what does build-essential provide?
<Guest82826> KAKO DA SKINEM LINUX SA INTERNETA???????
<fdoving> Shadowkllr: have a look at /etc/apparmor.d/usr.sbin.mysqld
<Shadowkllr> what am i looking for, fdov?
<fdoving> Shadowkllr: you're looking for the old datadir path, and you want to make a similar line for your new datadir.
<fdoving> Shadowkllr: you need to add a line similar to '/new/datadir/** rwk,'
<Shadowkllr> do i change both? there is one that says (/var/lib/mysql/ r) and (/var/lib/mysql/** rwk,)....those were the defaults...do i change both to the new directory?
<fdoving> Shadowkllr: i'd add a new one, not change the existing.
<Shadowkllr> oh ok
<Shadowkllr> sweet
<Shadowkllr> that worked
<Shadowkllr> =) thanks fdove
<null_head> Hello.  Does anyone else have any trouble with KDEnlive?  I can't get video and audio to sync up.
<peterone> exit
<Koala_> hola tengo un grave problema acabo instalar kubuntu y nose que paso que andaba mirando escritorio para modificar
<Koala_> y se ve en negro
<Koala_> y solo veo el puntero
<Koala_> he reiniciado y no tengo manera de volver a estado normal
<Koala_> entro aqui por el cd live
<Koala_> :(
<Koala_> me pueden ayudar por favor?
<Ratchet_the_fox> soo i have a problem and need some help.  I just got and instaled a PCI to SATA card and am trying to acess my external HDD but it doesnt see it. it does see the SATA card though so what do i need to do to fix this?
<Koala_> jooo
<wesley__> How can i install Kubuntu, when i dont have a cd drive ?
<hyper_ch> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Koala_> S.O.S
<stdin> !es | Koala_
<ubottu> Koala_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Koala_> ubottu:  gracias
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gracias
<wesley__> Is there away to install a new system without cd ?
<andypls1>  guys how can you know the number of visitors of a website, given its Alexa traffic rank?
<stdin> !install | wesley__
<ubottu> wesley__: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<stdin> there are a few ways
<wesley__> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Ratchet_the_fox> soo i have a problem and need some help.  I just got and instaled a PCI to SATA card and am trying to acess my external HDD but it doesnt see it. it does see the SATA card though so what do i need to do to fix this?
<wesley__> Has someone ever build a mini itx? Because i am wonder how i can connect a pata cable
<Ratchet_the_fox> soo i have a problem and need some help.  I just got and instaled a PCI to SATA card and am trying to acess my external HDD but it doesnt see it. it does see the SATA card though so what do i need to do to fix this?
<doopydoop> One question. Is there a harddrive nuking program in ubuntu?
<mister-tea-lapto> therer's acommand to wipe it but I don't know it and wouldn't share it if I did
<mister-tea-lapto> too dangerous
<doopydoop> It doesn't matter. I'm trashing the pc anyway
<doopydoop> do you mind PMing me the command?
<doopydoop> mister-tea-lapto:
<mister-tea-lapto> I told you I don't know it but have read it someplace try google
<jillsmitt> hi, how can i change root color set in my kde 3.5.9 on kubuntu&
<jillsmitt> ?
<jillsmitt> how can i change root color set in my kde 3.5.9 on kubuntu?
<sebastian> what is the channel for ubuntu-eee?
<mister-tea-lapto> what's eee?
<sebastian> asus eee
<jillsmitt> how can i change root color set in my kde 3.5.9 on kubuntu?
<sebastian> ubuntu-eee
<sebastian> search google
<dthacker> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dthacker> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<jillsmitt> dthacker: root? everything works, but only root applications have f***ng milky kubuntu 804 color scheme
<jillsmitt> how can i change @@@root color set@@@ in my kde 3.5.9 on kubuntu?
<dthacker> jillsmitt: are you logging in as root?
<dthacker> or sudoing to root?
<jillsmitt> dthacker: in kubuntu???
<jillsmitt> nope i cant
<jillsmitt> system say - no root login!
<jillsmitt> only sudo <command>
<dthacker> jillsmitt: when I sudo at the command line it doesn't affect my color scheme, but I'm on an older KDE
<jillsmitt> dthacker: ok, how enable root account in kubuntu?
<jillsmitt> and login under root
<dthacker> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dthacker> hmm, thats not it....
<jillsmitt> i cant login by root in my system - is it kubunut devs joke????
<doopydoop> one last thing about bashing the harddrive. isn't that dangerous? And it can be done with a hammer?
<jillsmitt> what a linux system is this? and how fix login root account?
<dthacker> jillsmitt: no, it's not a joke. most of us use sudo
<dthacker> jillsmitt: there are several steps, please check the forums,  I need to step away
<jillsmitt> dthacker: okay, how with sudo change root color schemes?
<jillsmitt> ok, everybody doesnt know...
 * jillsmitt this is not support channel any more, kubuntu - is not right linux system i think... deb sucks
<jillsmitt> thx bye
#kubuntu 2009-01-02
<xethx> Could someone please walk me through the steps for setting up a network between a windows and linux machine for file shearing
<Dr_willis_> xethx,  install samba pacakge for starters...
<xethx> done
<Dr_willis_> there may or may not be 'share this folder' options on the context menus..
<Dr_willis_> OR you  set up some shares in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<Dr_willis_> You may want to edit that file to set the proper workgroup in any case.
<dougl> I just finnished an update after install 8.10 w/nvidia drivers, compiz is window manager but I do not have any effects and ccsm has no options in the window... any suggestions?
<xethx> Hello all
<xethx> could someone help me with the last part of setting up samba
<xethx> Anyone there?
<ActionParsnip> yea
<xethx> Action, just my man
<ActionParsnip> sup bro
<xethx> Im trying to set up a media server between my winbox and lin box using samba
<ActionParsnip> yeah
<ActionParsnip> have you installed samba?
<xethx> I got most everything set up but on the last part i have a problem
<xethx> and yes
<xethx> hold on I will send you the link
<ActionParsnip> what you having problem with?
<xethx> You will see
<ActionParsnip> !paste > xethx
<ubottu> xethx, please see my private message
<Dr_willis_> pastebinit  /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Dr_willis_> http://pastebin.com/f429689c7
<Dr_willis_> My rather... large smb.conf for my media-fileserver machine. :)
<Dr_willis_> it has like 8 hard drives on it
<Dr_willis_> And yes - i have read the 'using samba'  book in the 'samba-doc' package several times.. :) to learn samba config FUNdamentals
<Dr_willis_> I even have 'using samba' in  Printed form.. from a bookstore. :)  True it was on sale/clearance :)  but i do own the book. heh
<david_> are there any good games to play on linux?
<Dr_willis_> depenmds on what kind of games you like.
<Dr_willis_> FreeCol, FreeCiv, Battle for Wesnoth   - are faves of mine
<Dr_willis_> Rocks and Diamonds - another fave
<david_> Dr_willis_: mmorpg
<Dr_willis_> Many of the comerical MMORPG clients can work in wine.
<Dr_willis_> SecondLife has a native linux client i belive.. and  theres a few others with native clients.
<Dr_willis_> Then theres a few Free/GPL MMORPGs out.
<Dr_willis_> IRC = the ultimate MMORPG
<david_> Dr_willis_: do you know how to get second life?
<Dr_willis_> I would have to say ' google for ubuntu second life' and see what repo has it..  I forget what one if any does any more..
<Dragnslcr> Second Life qualifies as a game?
<Dr_willis_> I explored second life for about a day.. then got sick of every place being a  S&M Parlor, or store trying to sell Virtual Sex Toys
<Dr_willis_> Dragnslcr,   if mmorpgs qualify - i dont see why not. :)
<Raceman> second life is'nt a game, it's a virtual world
<Dragnslcr> I thought Second Life was just IRC with flying "body parts" everywhere
<Dr_willis_> Its a stupid game.. They just try to overhype the whole 'we are a virtual world' thing.. to make it sound imporntant. :)
<Dragnslcr> I still wish I could find another game like Freelancer
<Dr_willis_> The most enteraining stuff bout secondlife is not the 'game' itself.. its all the hype and stuff that goes on around the game and company, and other companies trying to figure out how to cash in on it.
<Raceman> Second life is'nt overhyped due it's a virtual world, it's overhyped due the same mistakes as web 1.0 in the ninties
<Raceman> starting a webpage with contact information, and not answering e-mails etc.
<Raceman> http://secondlife.com/support/downloads.php , there you'll find a linux beta
<Dr_willis_> At least the 2nd life guys did GPL the client.. Not that ive heard much more about it.
<dan> hi all
<Dr_willis_> at  One time Some repos had second life in them.. but  that may not be the case any more
<dan> hey peeps does anyone know what the slang meaning is for wigan thadon ?
<mister-tea-lapto> is tha a kubuntu question?
<dan> nah
<mister-tea-lapto> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Raceman> I've a question about KDE 4.2, I installed it earlyer this day, but now kopete did'nt displayed my msn contacts
<Raceman> http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.2-beta-2 is talking about a MSN Kopete plugin, but can't find it within adept
<Raceman> I don't know what to do now to get my msn contacts back in kopete
<mister-tea-lapto> probably restricted?
<astromme_> Is there a way to delete nepomuk tags in kde? I made some errors when I first tagged images and I want to remove the tag so it doesn't show up in gwenview/nepomuksearch:/
<Raceman> restricted?
<mister-tea-lapto> do you have the restricted extras?
<mister-tea-lapto> or the repos thhat have restricted formats
<Raceman> I think I don't have them, when I'm searching Adept for kopete, there is only 1 result, default kopete
<mister-tea-lapto> go to your software sources and enable 3rd party spources
<Raceman> Do you know the complete apt source line for the restricted extras?
<mister-tea-lapto> sources
<mister-tea-lapto> not off hand but it's in the wiki
<Raceman> I had some enabled there, don't know the source for the kopete extra's
<mister-tea-lapto> search the ubuntu wiki for the info it's there
<Raceman> ok
<mister-tea-lapto> ignore the fact that non free stuff isn't recommended
<mister-tea-lapto> btw kopete also has there own site
<mister-tea-lapto> http://kopete.kde.org
<Raceman> Hmm, can't find it sorry
<tobor> Hi, I want to install the "chromium" .deb package (its the crossover port of google's chrome browser.)  apparently only available as a .deb.  Does anyone have a general hint for me about what command(s) are used on .deb packages?
<Raceman> I'm searching at Google to for KDE 4.2 and Kopete, only a discussion about compiling and librarys
<tobor> konqueror is suggesting ark and that doesn't seem right.
<Raceman> tobor: http://www.newlinuxuser.com/howto-use-dpkg-to-install-deb-files/ ?
<tobor> Raceman: thanks!
<Raceman> yw
 * tobor trots gamely onward plowing thru the empty champagne bottles that litter the floor ankle deep from last night ... 
<stdin> Raceman: it's in the kopete package
<Raceman> stdin: So far as I know, i've installed the kopete package by adept
<Raceman> or do I've to reinstall it after the KDE 4.2 upgrade?
<stdin> no, it's there /usr/lib/kde4/kopete_wlm.so is the plugin (wlm = Window Live Messenger)
<Raceman> And how can I use that one? do I need some configuring work in kopete, or compiling that with a command line command?
<stdin> it should just work, magically
<Raceman> it does'nt ;p
<Raceman> that's my problem
<stdin> have you asked in #kopete ?
<Raceman> No, did'nt know about that channel, good hint, thanks
<Raceman> stdin: fixed it by help from there, it was easy ;p
<sonic> anybody using the kde4.2 beta2?
<astromme_> I am (on jaunty)
<astromme_> It's working pretty well for me
<sonic> for some reason my desktop locks after 15 min and I cant seem to turn it off. changing the power settings doesnt seem to help.  anyone else having that with beta2?
<sonic> I mean i can unlock it, but after 15 of idle, the desktop locks again
<sonic> Im not sure if I should file a bug report or if Im just missing a setting buried somewhere
<petr> sss
<petr> hello
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL ~
<petr> ?
<mister-tea-lapto> stop yelling
<petr> do you said it me  <mister-tea-lapto> ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<knusperfrosch> hi!
<knusperfrosch> how do i identify the right keyboard model for systemsettings->language->keyboard?
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE NAME THAT ENDED ON SYMBOL "~" ?
<petr> xxx
<petr> people!
<ralpho> its called tilda
<petr> yes
<petr> i know
<kniolet> ralpho: i thoght it was 'tilde'
<petr> HOW CAN I HIDE ICONS THAT HAVE TILDA
<Dragnslcr> petr- there seems to be a problem with your caps lock key
<kniolet> like any icon that ends in that?
<kniolet> omg *scrolling up* the repeat key too
<Don_Miguel> whatever the NAME of it  .. how does he HIDE those icons (on the desktop ? )
<petr> yes
<petr> all files that a modyfy have duplicates index.php  and index.php~
<Don_Miguel> the second one is a backup file
<JontheEchidna> you'd have better luck disabling the creation of the backup files
<petr> I want to hide files that have tilda in end of name
<JontheEchidna> since there isn't a way to hide them
<kniolet> id disable the creation of those files
<kniolet> there is no 'real' way to hide them
<kniolet> that i know of
<kniolet> other than modifying the source code of window manager to not show them
<JontheEchidna> in the editor's configuration menu there should be an Open/Save section
<petr> "modifying the source code of window manager to not show them" - where can I modyfy this cod
<JontheEchidna> in the advanced tab there are options to disable backup files
<petr> e
<Don_Miguel> is there not something for the desktop to show, or NOT show, files ?
<JontheEchidna> or you could just remove the suffix of ~ and use the prefix of .
<kniolet> JontheEchidna: thats probably the best suggestion
<JontheEchidna> and it'll still make backups, but files starting with . get hidden automatically
<JontheEchidna> (you would change this in the same dialog I mentioned earlier)
<Don_Miguel> petr, that may be the easiest  'fix'
<petr> no
<petr> whole file mast be deleted or hided
<JontheEchidna> yes, you can change it to prefix it with "." in the configuration dialog I mentioned, and it will be hidden
<Don_Miguel> if it gets the PREFIX .  that will hide it
<Don_Miguel> and then the tilde will not show up
<JontheEchidna> Settings -> Configure KWrite (probably the same with Kate) -> Open/Save section -> advanced tab
<JontheEchidna> from the advanced tab you can either disable backup files entirely or change it so that they will be hidden by giving them a prefix of .
<JontheEchidna> note that you will have to deal with the backup files already created manually
<JontheEchidna> this will just stop it from making new ones in the future
<petr> ))) all good   thanks
<petr> People, I have one another question.   I installed apache2, mysql, php,    but files in directory /var/www/ belong to root, but I am not root (I am user "petr" that became root when I write "sudo kate index.php") But if I open index.php witout sudo I can not change files that locate in /var/www/ .  How can I change my rights on this directory? And why am I not root in default? I mast put password ever!         When I onen file with bush "sudo kate index.php"
<petr> - all good. When I double-click on icon - I can not change the file
<Dragnslcr> You don't want web files owned by your normal user account
<Dragnslcr> That would give them access to your personal files
<kikokoko> bonsoir il y a t-il quelqu'un qui parle francais?
<Dragnslcr> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<petr> bonsoir  )))
<petr> Привет
<petr> may be russian?
<petr> "That would give them access to your personal files"    how ?
<JontheEchidna> petr: "sudo chown -R petr:petr /var/www/" should give you permissions to write there
<petr> AAAAAA
<petr> thanka
<JontheEchidna> and I don't think that would give people access to your files...
<petr> ohoh
<Dragnslcr> Depends
<Dragnslcr> The web server would need access to files owned by the user
<petr> http://kpp2.homelinux.com/
<petr> it is this index.php file
<JontheEchidna> as long as it's contained to /var/www it should be ok though, right?
<Dragnslcr> So a security hole in any scripts could give that same access to files in /home/user
<JontheEchidna> if they were owned as root and a security hole was exploited they could do anything with your computer they damn pleased, file ownership wouldn't change anythign
<Dragnslcr> The web server having that kind of access to files owned by root isn't any better
<Dragnslcr> You should create a separate user for web files
<JontheEchidna> might be a good idea, that way any damage done would be contained to that account
<Dragnslcr> Apache should already be running as its own account
<petr> ok
<Dragnslcr> Looks like Ubuntu uses www-data as the Apache account
<JontheEchidna> as long as www-data doesn't have access to your home folder I think you should be ok.
<JontheEchidna> you definitely wouldn't want to give www-data access to everything, that's just asking for trouble
<petr> it was www-data     but work with files that belong to www-data is not comfortably
<petr> I understand
<K-Ryan> Hey everybody, quick question, hopefully.
<White_Pelican> shoot
<K-Ryan> When I open up the "Hardware Drivers" program and try to activate this ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX driver, nothing happens when I click activate.
<K-Ryan> Can't seem to highlight the driver either, it's just greyed out.
<Roums> Does anyone knows how i could resolve my problem with gnome not starting up (blocked after logon screen), see : http://pastebin.com/m2a565434 for some messages
<K-Ryan> What am I not doing right? Missing something?
<petr> What is easy way to wark with files that belong to www-data "user"?         Now I mast open all files in bash across sudo,   delete all files across sudo. It is not good
<Dragnslcr> petr- that is good. It's called security
<Roums> mhmm sorry i thought i was in ubuntu ^^
<petr> ))
<petr> ok
<Dragnslcr> petr- if you need to edit a bunch of files at once, you can do 'kdesudo kate' to run kate as root
<petr> But server have access only to directory /var/www/   and have not access to another directories/subdirectories
<Dragnslcr> Scripts could have access to anything that the user has permission to
<petr> <Dragnslcr>  ,  It is suitable variant! good
<petr> yes I know
<petr> ok
<K-Ryan> Anyone know if installing xorg-driver-fglrx will solve the problem I'm having?
<K-Ryan> I seem to have figured this one out, it's working now.
<K-Ryan> Thanks anyway guys
<JontheEchidna> K-Ryan: you would probably need to modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand to get your computer to use the driver too
<JontheEchidna> oh, good
<K-Ryan> Oh yeah, that's not a problem. I've done it in the past but if there is an easier way of doing it...
<K-Ryan> I'm having another problem too actually which I think may be semi-related to not having the video driver yet.
<JontheEchidna> come to think of it I have had the driver manager not actually do anythign when I press activate too...
<JontheEchidna> definitely weird behavior
<SJrX> I have broken grub on my machine and can't boot. I had messed with the partitions, but basically the long short of it is, that Windows 2003 overwrote the bootsector, and even after fixing it, now all my linux installs can't seem to be able to find root
<K-Ryan> When attempting to switch to a different resolution through the system settings and even using the xrandr -s command, i hang and have to restart.
<K-Ryan> Brb, restarting for driver
<K-Ryan> Yep, getting the driver fixed the other problem.
<K-Ryan> So here's to a new install of Kubuntu on a new box.
<nosrednaekim> Has anyone noticed that KDE4 is extremely slow when using the vesa Xorg driver?
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: effects enabled or disabled?
<nosrednaekim> disabled of course; its impossble to enable them
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: I was actually surprised yesterday at how good things were doing with the vesa driver
<nosrednaekim> Xorg uses 100% of the Cpu when moving a window (1.6ghz single core)
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: funny.... what graphics chip?
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: radeonhd 4350
<nosrednaekim> I'm using a crap Via, not sure of the model.... It worked beautifully under kde3 though
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: matter which version of kde4 though?
<nosrednaekim> maybe... I'm running a 4.2 beta on jaunty
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: I was just using a stock intrepid install at the time
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: just put that one together yesterday
<ubuntu_> is apache the best development server for linux?
<nosrednaekim> yeah, I think I might go back to Hardy....
<dwidmann> nosrednaekim: could just compile yourself a kde3, if you've got the time
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: webserver? depends.... its the most widely used though
<nosrednaekim> dwidmann: hardy is far easier :P
<DaSkreech> Why are you using vesa with a 4350 HD?
<Hashishanin> on kubuntu, where is the import folder?
<dwidmann> DaSkreech: I'm not anymore, but I had just installed and that's what it was using per default
<Hashishanin> and where is the lib folder?
<ubuntu_> nosrednaekim: is there a better choice?
<nosrednaekim> ubuntu_: there is lightppd and many others, but apache is the most versatile so its probably a safe bet to use it, yes
<DaSkreech> Hashishanin: The Import folder ?
<DaSkreech> !best | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Hashishanin> Yes, I believe it's supposed to be a place in gcc's searthpath.
<Hashishanin> Is there such a thing as an import, or lib folder?
<DaSkreech>  /lib ?
<Hashishanin> is there such a place as /import or have you never heard of such a directorY?
<DaSkreech> Hashishanin: Are you talking about the Import line for java? Or #include for C/C++ ?
<denisson_> # sexo
<ubuntu_> if i am thinking about re-partitioning my drive to dual boot windows xp. there are files i want to keep. is it best to back them up on another seperate harddrive?
<DaSkreech> backups are always good
<tim-> is there an easy way to rearrange the favorites under the start menu?
<DaSkreech> Good Question I don't know :)
<ubuntu_> DaSkreech: my idea was to bring the data over into the new install, using the live cd... Is it easy to exchange files between two dual booted oses?
<DaSkreech> If you have the right file system
<DaSkreech> I'm still not sure what you are installing
<ubuntu_> xp is using ntfs...
<ubuntu_> kubuntu.
<DaSkreech> ok well the repartition won't destroy any files as long as you have space
<ubuntu_> i got a little less then 10 gb...
<ubuntu_> is it easy to access files under ntfs windows xp from kubunutu?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<White_Pelican> I think it depends on the file system you are using
<DaSkreech> How much space over all does the hard drive have?
<DaSkreech> White_Pelican: He just said ntfs :)
<DaSkreech> Assuming that ubuntu_ is a he
<White_Pelican> I mean in kubuntu
<White_Pelican> as I recall ntfs support doesn't exist in jfs
<astromme_> White_Pelican: jfs?
<astromme_> Shouldn't ntfs support depend on the fuse ntfs-3g driver? (which has read/write support)
<crimsun> astromme_'s correct; the jfs driver has no such support
<White_Pelican> I could be dead wrong but I seem to recall if you're using jfs on the Linux side, you can't go between xp and linux
<astromme_> crimsun: But why should the filesystem driver on linux make any difference?
<astromme_> You have 2 partitions, one windows, one linux.
<astromme_> If you want to read your linux partition from within windows you should stick with ext2/3 and even then its sketchy
<DaSkreech> blessedbeef!
<astromme_> But the other way around, reading the windows ntfs partition from linux, ONLY depends on the ntfs-3g fuse driver. And that driver does not care what your linux filesystem is formatted as
<ubuntu_> sorry, i got disconnected. did you answer my question?
<astromme_> <astromme_> If you want to read your linux partition from within windows you should stick with ext2/3 and even then its sketchy
<astromme_> --> holycow (n=rtaylor@S01060016b6b53675.vf.shawcable.net) has joined #kubuntu
<astromme_> <DaSkreech> blessedbeef!
<astromme_> <astromme_> But the other way around, reading the windows ntfs partition from linux, ONLY depends on the ntfs-3g fuse driver. And that driver does not care what your linux filesystem is formatted as
<crimsun> astromme_: we're talking past each other. i said that jfs has nothing to do with ntfs support in linux.
<astromme_> crimsun: alright. Misinterpretation then =)
<DaSkreech> crimsun: What were you saying?
<crimsun> DaSkreech: about?
<DaSkreech> the jfs driver has no such support
<DaSkreech> what was that about?
<crimsun> DaSkreech: the jfs driver does not support reading and writing ntfs partitions
 * DaSkreech goes to read up on JFS
<DaSkreech> Though as far as I know the jfs driver should only have support for jfs. Not sure why it would need a driver for anything else
<crimsun> DaSkreech: precisely what i implied
<xethx> Anyone here good with samba?
<MinusSeven> i did dance lessons for 3 years
<xethx> Im talking about the networking program
<xethx> Anyone here good with samba?
<pjammer> there is a #samba here
<xethx> anyone here?
<xethx> ahh
<xethx> wow nice timing
<pjammer> i aim to please
<pjammer> i never could get it to work properly
<mszeftel> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu Intrepid with kde 4.2, sleep key doesn't work though it is map to XF86Sleep, suspend to ram works fine on the KDE shutdown menu. Any ideas?
<mszeftel> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu Intrepid with kde 4.2, sleep key doesn't work though it is map to XF86Sleep, suspend to ram works fine on the KDE shutdown menu. Any ideas?
<DaSkreech> mszeftel: what did you use to map it?
<mszeftel> DaSkreech, nothing, I just saw the ouput of xev and of xmodmap -kp
<DaSkreech> hmm ok Iguess that should work
<mszeftel> DaSkreech, xev is detecting the Sleep key (code 150) and 150 is mapped to XF86Sleep according to xmodmap -kp, however it does not suspend
<mszeftel> DaSkreech, btw, this is a desktop PC
<DaSkreech> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Hashishanin> I'm having a problem. I'm running kubuntu, and I've installed my display drivers however, when maximizing and minimizing windows they seem to move in a much more jerky rather than fluid manner. Why would this be?
<all> hallo all
<DaSkreech> Video RAM?
<DaSkreech> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<PSiL0> weird
<PSiL0> just had a windows style crash while listening to a tune in amarok
<DaSkreech> BSOD?
<PSiL0> the computer froze and the sound just repeated over and over again
<DaSkreech> Oh yeah I've seen that happen once or twice
<PSiL0> i tried poring through my logs, but the current syslog only has the boot after the crash
<PSiL0> I tried looking at syslogs.0, and it was the log from this morning..
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  Any ideas what it might be?
<DaSkreech> The audio server or the kernel kicking in a higher priority
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  Usually when this happens, it is due to my external drive being stuck in a read state, but I checked and it wasn't the case this time
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  ahhh... and this helps brings down the system?
<DaSkreech> Well it depends on what kicks over the system freeze
<PSiL0> I see..
<DaSkreech> but blocking the audio server would start it doing crazy loops
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  This sounds problematic
<PSiL0> DaSkreech:  Thanks for the helpful info btw :)
<xethx> As I was saying, when I go to set up the network map on my winbox it cant find me
<xethx>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/97942/
<xethx> Samba hates me
<DaSkreech> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<fotostasis> p3opl3?
<Invisible_Slack> I've been messing around with the Monitor Properties and can't seend to get my 2nd DVI to show anything besides my desktop is there a way to "Span" my desktop to the 2nd DVI monitor?
<levy> ji
<levy> klñkñlk
<perseid> I just upgraded to Ibex and my sound is gone (again). I have an Audigy. I had audio for a second until KMix appeared and muted something. Last time this happened it was because it was set to optical out but that's not the case this time.
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know how to set the openid username/password system wide in kde? (isn't there a kdelib for this?)
<OxDeadC0de> using ruby
<rainarrow> Hello guys, new to KDE, a quick stupid questin: how to delete worksheet in KSysGuard?
<stanley_> hey can anyone help me...I am an absolute retard and I am trying to install alien so i can install limwire
<ThomasD> stanley_: sudo apt-get install alien
<Invisible_Slack> I just sudo apt-get install kdmtheme and it didn't put anything in the KDE menu's so I tried running kdmtheme in terminal and it said command not found.. How can I install a theme in the newest Kubuntu release?
<rainarrow> how to delete worksheet in KSysGuard? I added one but couldn't figure how to delete
<ThomasD> afterwards: sudo alien -d limewire.rpm
<ThomasD> rainarrow: file > remove worksheet
<rainarrow> ThomasD: thank you...I feel so stupid didn't notice it
<ThomasD> rainarrow: np
<amerigo> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chop> on gyache i cant get voice
<redevil> hi
<amerigo> Hello ... I'm in live cd... for some reason kubuntu switch to text mode and i don't know how to come back to graphical mode... any tips
<amerigo> ?
<kikokoko> #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip1> yo yo yo
<Neurostorm> Hi.
<Neurostorm> Just upgraded to KDE 4.2 beta 2. Seems like i cannot delete files from the desktop. Anyone had the same problem?
<BillyBop> Hi, I'm testing kubuntu 9.04 alpha2 and I can't connect to the local network with the network manager... I had the problem too with 8.10 stable. Anyone can help me to configure it?
<BillyBop> I have setup a manual connexion (manual ip address) with gateway and dns but networkmanager does not update the parameters (when I do an ifconfig, eth0 still does not have an IP adress)
<ActionParsnip1> !neon | Neurostorm
<ubottu> Neurostorm: The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<ActionParsnip1> BillyBop: you could reinstall the app, or use a different one like wifi-radar
<BillyBop> ActionParsnip1: it's a cable connexion, not a wifi one
<ActionParsnip1> BillyBop: doesnt matter, its all the same
<ActionParsnip1> BillyBop: if you rename /etc/networking/interfaces and reboot you will get a blank config which youo can reconfigure
<ActionParsnip1> Neurostorm: make sure you are the owner and have full access rights to ~/Desktop
<Neurostorm> ActionParsnip1: I am.
<lakis1982> hello . i have kubuntu 8.10 ... how can i search for updates for my kubuntu ???
<_magus_> hi
<ActionParsnip1> lakis1982: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; sudo apt-get clean
<ActionParsnip1> Neurostorm: not sure then, maybe someone else can help, or ask in #kde
<lakis1982> what do you mean .. i just want to search for any available updates for my kubuntu 8.10 ... what should i type ??
<_magus_> i'm on to install kubuntu on my new desktop-pc but kubuntu can't find my sata-II hdd
<ActionParsnip1> lakis1982: i just told you
<_magus_> can anyone help me on this problem?
<ActionParsnip1> lakis1982: thats the command, copy and paste it into terminal
<ActionParsnip1> !ask | _magus_
<ubottu> _magus_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lakis1982> aa ok.. all of this then
<ActionParsnip1> lakis1982: all of it, one line
<lakis1982> isnt there any grphical way ..
<lakis1982> in kubuntu 8.04 there was a notifies in my taskbar
<lakis1982> notifier
<ActionParsnip1> lakis1982: no idea, i always do it manually
<lakis1982> ok
<ActionParsnip1> lakis1982: i think theres adept-notifier
<_magus_> installing kubuntu 8.04 failed on install-wizard doesn't find my sata-II hdd, any advices?
<ActionParsnip1> lakis1982: apt-cache search adept | grep -i notifier
<ActionParsnip1> _magus_: did you md5 check your downloaded iso as well as verify the burned cd?
<dthacker> _magus: try the alternate install CD?
<shb> Please help with hotkeys and intrepid
<shb> I am about to lose it completely
<_magus_> it's an ordered install CD
<ActionParsnip1> !hotkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey
<shb> ¹hotkey
<shb> !hotkey
<ActionParsnip1> _magus_: doesnt matter, boot the cd and verify it is healthy with the first screen you see
<shb> my alt+f1 just stopped working to open the kicker
<ActionParsnip1> !shortcuts | shb
<ubottu> shb: keyboard shortcuts can be set in K -> System Settings -> Keyboard & Mouse. Try also "Input Actions" in KControl. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/KDEMultimediaKeys - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<shb> the same thing happened in opensuse 11.1, and I could not fix it there either
<_magus_> i did, there are no errors ... i also installed with this CD on my notebook
<shb> these seem to take no effect for me
<ActionParsnip1> !bootoptions | _magus_
<ubottu> _magus_: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<shb> alt+f1 was working, and out of nowhere BAM
<ActionParsnip1> _magus_: you may need to kill acpi until you get installed, or dma
<shb> !hotkey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkey
<ActionParsnip1> shb: does the alt key create reactions in xev?
<_magus_> ActionParsnip1: thx i will give it a try and come back later if i fail
<shb> ActionParsnip1: I am not sure I know what you mean.
<ActionParsnip1> shb: run xev in a terminal and press keys, watch the output
<shb> I can use alt+f2 and alt+f3 just fine
<ActionParsnip1> shb: ok thats cool
<ActionParsnip1> so in xev does F1 create an output?
<shb> yes
<shb> KeyPress event, serial 31, synthetic NO, window 0x4a00001,
<ActionParsnip1> ok so we know the key is ok
<shb>     root 0xa6, subw 0x0, time 11641491, (-990,683), root:(387,708),
<shb>     state 0x0, keycode 67 (keysym 0xffbe, F1), same_screen YES,
<shb>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<shb>     XmbLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<shb>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<shb> KeyRelease event, serial 34, synthetic NO, window 0x4a00001,
<shb>     root 0xa6, subw 0x0, time 11641683, (-990,683), root:(387,708),
<shb>     state 0x0, keycode 67 (keysym 0xffbe, F1), same_screen YES,
<shb>     XLookupString gives 0 bytes:
<shb>     XFilterEvent returns: False
<ActionParsnip1> dont flood dude
<ActionParsnip1> !pastebin | shb
<ubottu> shb: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<shb> sorry
<ActionParsnip1> shb: imagine if all 269 of us did that
<ActionParsnip1> ;)
<ActionParsnip1> well we know the key works
<ActionParsnip1> and alt works
<shb> very strange, is that, from the very beginning I could not assign any Meta+ combinations to programs
<ActionParsnip1> you can use xmodmap
<shb> Can it be that my keyboard is just wrongly declared somehow?
<shb> am I skilled, or is it installed :D
<ActionParsnip1> shb: looks like it, id check in keyboard settings, make sure its the correct country layout
<shb> is set to setxkbmap -model pc105 -layout de -variant for a Generic 105 (Intl) PC Keyboard Model
<ActionParsnip1> !keyboard | shb
<ubottu> shb: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<shb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98199/ I do not know if this helps
<ActionParsnip1> not sure
<shb> which brings me to my next subject. : D I have installed this on a Lenovo R60 and my xorg.conf seems to be very strange. I did not know why, but it was working nonethless. http://paste.ubuntu.com/98201/
<ActionParsnip1> shb: thats normal, HAL is managing most of the hardware now, they are trying to defunct xorg.conf
<shb> ah
<shb> good to know
<shb> :D
<ActionParsnip1> as long as you have 3d accellleration (if its needed)
<ActionParsnip1> then its fine
<ActionParsnip1> and are happy with the res then cool
<shb> I am just using (when I feel like it) the kwin effects
<shb> 2048*1536 is totally ok @ 85 hz
<ActionParsnip1> lenovo are usually quite linux friendly
<ActionParsnip1> nice
<shb> I would trade it for a flat panel though
<ActionParsnip1> if it aint broke, dont fix it
<shb> 22in CRT
<shb> >100lbs
<ActionParsnip1> 19" CRT, 1024x768 @85hz does me fine
<ActionParsnip1> trusty Chuntex monitor
<shb> :) So, I guess I am not sure what I did to break my ALT+F1 I only use krunner mostly, but it is just annoying. And, I cannot seem to get hotkeys working to start things like dolphine with Meta+E and so forth.
<ActionParsnip1> you can use xmodmap to specify those sorts of things afaik
<shb> I am a little scared of xmodmap I must say :D
<shb> I just know nothing about it.
<ActionParsnip1> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/assign-custom-shortcut-keys-on-ubuntu-linux/
<ActionParsnip1> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-discuss/2007-August/001454.html
<_magus_> ActionParsnip1: i tried to boot install CD without acpi but it my hdd isn't recognized anyway
<_magus_> argh
<_magus_> where can i see log information about why my hdd is not beinging recognized?
<lakis1982> how can isee what version of kde i have installed ???
<Tm_T> lakis1982: every KDE app, in menu, help > about KDE
<lakis1982> i cant find this
<Tm_T> other method, in Konsole: "kwin --version"
<lakis1982> ok
<lakis1982> thanks
<lakis1982> what internet broswer do you use ?
<Tm_T> Konqueror
<Tm_T> but uhm, you shouldn't do polls here much (:
<lakis1982> is it better tha firefox?
<lakis1982> i just ask because i think firefox 3 is a bit unstable
<lakis1982> and most of all flash is so unstable
<Tm_T> lakis1982: for me it is, for someone else it might not be
<yao_ziyuan> kde 4.2 is much slower than gnome
<yao_ziyuan> probably because of bugs
<yao_ziyuan> but also much prettier
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: not here
<yao_ziyuan> so far i think it's worth it
<Tm_T> !ot | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<yao_ziyuan> kde is an inherent topic in kubuntu, isn't it
<yao_ziyuan> ok
<Tm_T> well, as support, yes
<Tm_T> but as general chatters, no
<Neurostorm> Where do i find the GTK apperence setup in 4.2-beta-2 ?
<yao_ziyuan> isn't abnormal snowness a technical issue too?
<Tm_T> yao_ziyuan: you didn't ask anything, did you?
<yao_ziyuan> i'm reporting the slowness
<Tm_T> oh, but this is not a place for reports (:)
<Tm_T> also I cannot confirm your slowness
<yao_ziyuan> probably a bug with scim
<sztomi> Hi all. How can I apply a .kcsrc color scheme to qt3 and qt4? I can't install kcontrol, I'm in ubuntu intrepid, and trying to make all apps look the same. "A copy the file somewhere" solution would be the best, I just don't know the "somewhere".
<Esther-bi> hallo
<ubuntu__> hi
<ubuntu__> anyone there>
<Tm_T> !hi | ubuntu__
<ubottu> ubuntu__: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<ubuntu__> he110
<ubuntu__> thanks
<Raceman> Hi all, there I'm again ;p
<ubuntu__> can anyone tell me? what is this community for
<Raceman> I was wondering how to configure the synaptics touchpad within Kubuntu 8.10 KDE 4.2 . I've found some documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#ksynaptics , but I'm stuck with it. I don't have the file /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi and can't find qsynaptics in adept
<william> helo
<william> I'm new to ubuntu
<Mamarok> william: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<william> kubuntu
<william> I have kde 4.1
<Mamarok> ok
<Mamarok> do you have a question?
<william> I was trying to get onto irc with kopete but it doesn't seem to off an irc plugin
<Mamarok> hm, never used kopete, but it's an instant messenger app, so no wonder
<william> is that different to irc?
<william> I used to use kopete (I think) to connect to irc under kde 3.5
<Mamarok> there's yes, instant messaging is for individual talk
<william> ok
<Mamarok> william: in 3.5 it was konversation
<Tm_T> william: currently no-one made working irc-plugin for Kopete
<william> oh right
<william> I have found the Kubuntu FAG and will read through it now, thank you for your help.
<william> is there a ubuntu nvidia irc channel?
<Mamarok> william: you can use Konversation in kde 4 too
<Mamarok> why?
<william> yes, I am using Konversation now ;-)
<Mamarok> this is the Kubuntu support channel
<william> my desktop feels very slow
<Mamarok> !nvidia | william
<ubottu> william: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tm_T> william: known issue, I think
<william> thank you
<Tm_T> william: prolly has to do with driver version and your KDE version
<Tm_T> william: KDE 4.2 is better in that sense, also newer drivers will help a much
<william> I'm am coming from gentoo. does ubuntu force configuration via a gui or do I still had individual config files?
<william> e.g: apache, mysql, postgres, etc...
<william> Tm_T, yes, I am looking forward to KDE 4.2
<william> kde 4 is the main reason I switched away from gentoo... that and the fact that so many of their packages are way out of date
<Tm_T> william: you always have config files
<william> oh good
<Tm_T> william: 99.9 % of time GUI apps only handle those config files
<william> am used to config files. One thing I get frustrated with though is having to type sudo everywhere
<Tm_T> so no those are not going away
<Tm_T> !root | wi
<ubottu>  wi: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<william> oh, there is a root password?
<william> hehe
<Tm_T> there is, if you set one
<william> I don't feel comfortable knowing that someone else know my root password
<william> oh, ic
<Tm_T> but by default, there is none
<william> ok, I'll stick with sudo
<william> although it would be handy if there was some kinda agent that would remember the sudo password accross all logins/terminals
<william> sort or like ssh-agent does for ssh
<william> it takes a while to get used to any new environment so I am willing to give it a few weaks
<william> I'm going to install ubuntu server edition later once I have configured my laptop
<william> with sudo, can anyone run root commands on the system?
<Mamarok> william: sudo rights are only granted to the first user on install
<Mamarok> but of course you can add more users to the sudoers group and tune the rights accordingly
<william> Mamarok, ok that makes sence
<Mamarok> of course, everything else would not make sense at all :)
<casa> ciao
<casa> enterprize sono luc ciao...sono in difficoltà
<Mamarok> !it | casa
<ubottu> casa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<william> I have been reading about sudo... am I right in saying that their is an admin groop rather than an admin user?
<rbrunhuber> william: yes
<rbrunhuber> william: the group is actually named "admin"
<william> so if I added a user to the group admin they would be able to sudo?
<rbrunhuber> william: yes
<william> ok, thanks
<rbrunhuber> william: the permissions who is allowed to "sudo" is configured in /etc/sudoers file
<rbrunhuber> william: be aware if you add somebody to admin group he/she can do everything on the system. including to kick you out of the admin group.
<Guest73870>  Hii every body
<rbrunhuber> can anybody give me the configuration options for a quadro 570m with nv driver for kde4
<rbrunhuber> or point me to a page where they are documented?
<Senior> Pls I I cann't login to the internet through my ethernet card
<Senior> pls Can any one help me????
<rbrunhuber> Senior: where is your nic connected to? A router or directly to a dsl-modem?
<Senior>  a switch then router
<rbrunhuber> Senior: please prepend your answers with my name, so i get notified you wrote something
<Senior> rbunhuber: ok sorry
<Senior> rbrunhuber: ok sorry
<rbrunhuber> Senior: how do you configure your nic? networkmanager?
<rbrunhuber> Senior: do you use dhcp
<Senior> rbrunhuber: dhcp is not responding to me
<Senior> but when I use windows it works well
<Senior> rbrunhuber: so the problem is not in the network
<rbrunhuber> Senior: are you sure that in windows you use dhcp?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: How could I??
<Senior> rbrunhuber: it worked only once when I installed ubuntu
<rbrunhuber> Senior: if you go on the tcp/ip properties of your nic. if there is a manually entered ip address you do NOT use dhcp.
<Senior> rbrunhuber: but when I upgraded to kubuntu it stopped working
<rbrunhuber> Senior: where did you upgrade from?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: synaptic package manager
<rbrunhuber> Senior: from which version (e.g. 7.10) to which version did you upgrade?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: I'm using 8.10
<peabody> I've got a Sansa Fuze MP3 player, and it's not showing up on my desktop. I found this forum article on the same problem: http://tinyurl.com/97bfeo and it says to use a modprobe command: modprobe echi_hcd && modprobe uhci_hcd when I try this command it tells me echi_hcd could not be found. What should I do?
<rbrunhuber> Senior ok.
<rbrunhuber> peabody: I think the module should be eHci and not ecHi
<Senior> rbrunhuber: is there any problem with kubuntu??
<rbrunhuber> peabody: the correct name is ehci-hcd
<rbrunhuber> Senior: I don't think so
<rbrunhuber> Senior: do you know pastebin?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: no
<rbrunhuber> pastebin | Senior
<rbrunhuber> !pastebin | Senior
<ubottu> Senior: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<rbrunhuber> Senior: can you please pastebin me the output of: ifconfig -a
<Senior> rbrunhuber: ok my dear
<rbrunhuber> peabody: did you succeed?
<peabody> rbrunhuber: Thanks, that command entered without error, but it didn't fix my problem
<peabody> Any ideas?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: have u recieved any thing??
<rbrunhuber> peabody: try to reconnect your device and then have a look at "dmesg" and "/var/log/syslog"
<rbrunhuber> Senior: you have to pase the url here :-)
<Senior> rbrunhuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98251/
<peabody> yeah I checked dmesg and it's nothing there
<peabody> syslog comes up empty as well
<peabody> it's like there's no event
<Senior> rbrunhuber: hane you found any thing??
<rbrunhuber> Senior: do you use wlan or wired nic?
<rbrunhuber> peabody: the link you gave me does not work.
<Senior> rbrunhuber: now I'm using the wireless,, coz the wired is not working
<peabody> try this; http://forums.sandisk.com/sansa/board/message?board.id=sansafuse&message.id=8444&jump=true#M8444
<Senior> rbrunhuber: but I need the wired
<rbrunhuber> Senior: ok
<rbrunhuber> Senior: can you pastebin /etc/network/interfaces file?
<rbrunhuber> Senior: check if there are any passwords or so in it.
<Senior> rbrunhuber: ok
<rbrunhuber> Senior: if so just replace them with #password# or so.
<Senior> rbrunhuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98256/
<rbrunhuber> peabody: can you identify your fuze on "lsusb"
<Senior> rbrunhuber: it is empty
<Senior> rbrunhuber: just 2 lines
<SL1TT3R> hey
<peabody> I think so, it's the only USB device I have connected
<peabody> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04f2:b023 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<rbrunhuber> Senior: that is ok. so normally this means knetworkmanager can use eth0
<rbrunhuber> Senior: do you have a entry in knetworkmanager for eth0?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: yes
<rbrunhuber> Senior: have you tried to create a new connection for eth0?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: yes
<rbrunhuber> Senior: can you please pastebin the output of "sudo dhclient eth0"
<rbrunhuber> peabody: can you try the hints posted here: http://spicifer.blogspot.com/2008/07/sandisk-sansa-fuze-8gb-on-ubuntu-804.html
<ActionParsnip> i wish knetworkmanager would get sorted, ive seen so many woes in here with it
<peabody> sure
<Senior> rbrunhuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98265/
<Senior> rbrunhuber: Found anything
<rbrunhuber> Senior: I do not know if this helps you but you may try to remove the "interface-mtu" parameter in the request section of /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<rbrunhuber> Senior: Make a backup of the file!!!!
<Senior> rbrunhuber: ok I'll do
<ActionParsnip> rbrunhuber: bravo :D
<peabody> need to restart
<rbrunhuber> ActionParsnip: Bravo?
<ActionParsnip> rbrunhuber: tonnes of people dont do simple conf file ackups before going at it with a hacksaw, then moan their files are broken
<ionut_> hye all
<ionut_> how can i activate KNE ?
<ionut_> KDE
<ionut_> sorry
<rbrunhuber> ActionParsnip: I've been severly burnt with this my self. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ionut_: log out, change session to kde, log in
<ActionParsnip> rbrunhuber: it makes sense to me so Ive done it from day one
<ionut_> thankyou
<ActionParsnip> rbrunhuber: people have always tried to pin on me that i made them delete files which i never do ;)
<Senior> rbrunhuber: It refused
<rbrunhuber> Senior: Who refused what?
<rbrunhuber> Senior: Come on be more precise ;-).
<Senior> rbrunhuber: the file is refusing to be saved when I remove the parameter :D
<rbrunhuber> Senior: did you make a backup?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: yes
<rbrunhuber> Senior: which is the editor you want to use?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: I oppened it without any editor :D:D
<ActionParsnip> hahaha
<rbrunhuber> Senior lets do it this way: Open a terminal window and i give you the commands to enter
<Senior> rbrunhuber: Ok thanks alot
<rbrunhuber> Senior: Ready?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: yes sir
<rbrunhuber> Senior: ok we create another backup just in case: so enter "sudo cp /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf.withoutmtu"
<rbrunhuber> Senior: now let's check if the backup file is there: "ls /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf.withoutmtu"
<Senior> rbrunhuber: Done
<rbrunhuber> Senior: Now lets edit the original file: "kdesudo kate /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf"
<Senior> rbrunhuber: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf.withoutmtu
<rbrunhuber> Senior: is this the output of your last command?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: yes ,, the output of the check
<rbrunhuber> Senior: Ok very good. You may call me overcautious but I'm feeling better with the check ;-)
<klaus> knows anybody one way to use the jockey-kde in 8.10 without a running x server? only from console
<rbrunhuber> klaus: try jockey-kde --help in a terminal window.
<peabody> I ran through that thread, and I slightly modified the entry for the Fuze instead of the view, but still.. no dice
<Senior> rbrunhuber: is it ok??
<Senior> rbrunhuber: you are great :)
<Senior> rbrunhuber: just continue coz I've got another problem with ubuntu :)
<peabody> mtp-detect immediately returns No raw devices found.
<klaus> jockey-kde --help says that it could not connect to a xserver
<klaus> i dont have an x server. ony console
<rbrunhuber> Senior: do you have a open window with the dhclient.conf now?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: yes sir
<rbrunhuber> Senior: so in the file there is a section starting with "request". Remove the "interface-mtu" parameter there.
<rbrunhuber> klaus: let's ask a bit more high-level what do you want to use jockey for?
<Senior> rbrunhuber: done
<peabody> this is so lame
<peabody> how does a device work fine one day and stop working the next time you plug it in?
<rbrunhuber> Senior: please save the file now and exit the editor
<klaus> problem: acer l5100 runs only perfect with the ati driver with a hdmi screen. but ony silly person deaktivates the ati driver an so the x server dosent uses the correkt driver and the standard driver dosent want to run
<Senior> rbrunhuber: done
<rbrunhuber> klaus: mom
<rbrunhuber> Senior: can you again pastebin me the output of "sudo dhclient eth0"
<rbrunhuber> klaus: so you want to get your X-server to run again?
<ActionParsnip> klaus: switch to the vesa driver so you can get an x server and you can diagnose from there
<klaus> yes  rbrunhuber
<klaus> then i use the recovery menu to use the standard driver the x server dosent work so i dont see anything at the screen
<rbrunhuber> klaus: you are on a console on the machine now?
<peabody> rbrunhuber: any other ideas?
<klaus> yes
<rbrunhuber> peabody: sorry no. I'm not in the posession of such a device. The only help i could give you on this matter was to correct the spelling of the kernel module ;-).
<rbrunhuber> klaus: can you do a "sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Senior> rbrunhuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98285/
<klaus> one moment please i am rebooting the test machine
<Senior> rbrunhuber: anything new??
<fliegenpilz> hey, i have  such a question - i'm going to replace cpu cooler for p4 478 pga socket, there is a retention box on the motherboard, and i have two mounting metal clips -  is it mandatory to use them? in any how-to i didnt saw a word about these clips. Sry for not -linux specific question
<rbrunhuber> Senior: No it's still the same. Not nice but i think it is ok. Can you try to reboot the machine and see if the network is working then?
<rbrunhuber> Senior: this is the easiest way. If it works or not, please come back here to report.
<Senior> rbrunhuber: ok but can I take ur email incase.....
<klaus> there was no driver configurated in the "configured video device" section
<rbrunhuber> Senior: I do not like to give out my email. I'm quite often in these channels better just write me.
<ActionParsnip> klaus: use: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> klaus: it will put you to a stock xorg.conf
<klaus> the same one as before ...
<klaus> no driver in the sections for the ati grafik card or the screen
<rbrunhuber> klaus: then we should just add it manually ;-).
<klaus> was that "fglrx" or some thing chanded?
<rbrunhuber> Senior: here again?
<rbrunhuber> klaus: no it should be still fglrx.
<klaus> under the line with the "configured video device" a line with Driver "fglrx" some more ideas?
<rbrunhuber> klaus that should be fine.
<klaus> okay i restart
<rbrunhuber> don't
<rbrunhuber> klaus don't
<klaus> shit i should have installed the driver manually correct?
<rbrunhuber> klaus: no it should be there already.
<Guest1348> rbrunhuber: dear ,, It woooooooooooorked
<rbrunhuber> Guest1348: Are you Senior?
<Guest1348> rbrunhuber: dear ,, It woooooooooooorked looooooooooooool
<klaus> okay the computer was rebooted.. that should i do next?
<Guest1348> rbrunhuber: Yes I'm senior
<klaus> the fglrx was still in the x11.conf
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: Sorry the nickname is changed
<rbrunhuber> klaus: did you do the dpkg-reconfigure thing?
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: you are really greaaaaaaaaat
<klaus> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg: yes
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: Pls there is another problem facing me with ubuntu
<klaus> before i changed the xorg.conf file to "fglrx"
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: the sound is not working,,, no videos ,, no mp3,,, although I've installed all needed codecs
<rbrunhuber> klaus please add my name to your answers or i just get half of them which is a tiny bit confusing ;-).
<klaus> okay sorry
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: are you busy ???
<rbrunhuber> Senioor: Not too much, I'm just thinking about the "strategy" ;-).
<rbrunhuber> klaus: maybe you should do a restart now and see if it works out.
<deus__> hey
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: Look.. when I open any Mp3,, the slide bar shows that it is working and also the time but with no sound
<rbrunhuber> Senioor: totally silly question is your volume turned up and all your channels unmuted? ;-)
<deus__> I've just installed the new kubuntu, but there is a problem with my task bar: the icons are almost not visible and they do not respond at all when I click on them.
<deus__> it is almost like the icons are put in the background and they are disabled
<deus__> any ideas on how I can fix by taskbar?
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: never mind,, Yes I'm sure that they are all working
<rbrunhuber> Senioor: did this work before?
<deus__> I can add new widgets and they appear normal, but those which were already there are hardly visible and do not respond at all
<deus__> I cannot even select different menus or pages which I have opened
<rbrunhuber> !mods|rbrunhuber
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mods
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: look,,, it works only at the startup of the ubuntu,,, but it the sound is weired,,
<rbrunhuber> !mod|rbrunhuber
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mod
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: it makes ,, tententen tententententententen,, like that,, and it continues for ever,, when when I'm talking to you now
<rbrunhuber> Senioor: This can mean that your soundcard is not (yet) supported.
<klaus> thanks for your help rbrunhuber but i forgot that the aticonfig was running on that machine so starting this an let the ati app configuratet the xorg.conf was the right way to resolve
<klaus> i hate the grafik driver problems
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: I think so ..... so what can I do
<rbrunhuber> Senioor: pastebin me the output of "lspci" please
<klaus> so happy new year an thanks !
<rbrunhuber> klaus you are welcome. and happy new year for you too.
<rbrunhuber> !op|rbrunhuber
<ubottu> rbrunhuber, please see my private message
<Dekans> Do you know how to configure Ktorrent in order to disable logs ?
<ActionParsnip> Dekans: flick around in the settings, i'm sure theres a log section which you can turn of logging with
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: are you still with us??
<rbrunhuber> Senioor: yes. I'm waiting for your lspci output
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: sorry I got nothing from you,, can you repeat?
<rbrunhuber> Senioor:  Senioor: pastebin me the output of "lspci" please
<Dekans> didn't find
<deus__> nobody with any clue how to get my system tray activated again?
<rbrunhuber> Dekans: maybe they can't be disabled, because they have to be uploaded directly to the authorities ;-).
<Dekans> maybe :p
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98305/
<deus__> my system tray icons are hardly visible and do not respond at all. any clues on how to get them back?
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98305/
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98305/
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: are you still there??
<rbrunhuber> Senioor: I've had a look at launchpad there are some issues reported with this card. Maybe you can try this hint: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/269586/comments/33
<rbrunhuber> Senioor: Or that one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/274424/comments/12
<rbrunhuber> Remember: Make a backup of the file before you start.
<robinr> How to I get the Java GTK L&F to look reasonable?
<rbrunhuber> Senioor: Hope this helps you but I have to go now. CU
<Senioor> rbrunhuber: I need ur email pls??
<william_> hello, I been using ubuntu for a day now and am loving it. I had some probs with performance but went to the nvidia website and installed their latest beta drivers 1.80 which fixed all  my problems. I was wondering if kde 4.2 beta2 is stable enough for use?
<william_> or else, is it safe to install it and then revert back to 4.1 later?
<JontheEchidna> william_: I haven't really had any problems with it, beta2 is quite good
<JontheEchidna> (you can't really downgrade easily though)
<william_> ooh, I think I will install it anyway ;-) since it says that their are performance enhancements and I still feel that 4.1 is a little bit slow even with the latest nvidia 1.80 drivers
<william_> happy new year, I'll let you know if I works haha
<peabody> OK, So when I plug in my Sansa Fuze, it doesn't appear that my system is detecting it. I tried running lsusb and I don't see the device there
<genii> peabody: Have you set it to MCP mode instead of Auto or MTP mode ?
<peabody> yes
<peabody> I have a E200, and when I turn it on while holding LEFT and HOLD it forces it into MCP mode. I can't seem to find a similar function on the Fuze
<peabody> but when I go to system settings -> usb mode -> MCP it doesn't do shit
<peabody> MSC
<jussi01> !ohmy | peabody
<ubottu> peabody: Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<peabody> but when I go to system settings -> usb mode -> MSC it doesn't do anything
<peabody> why doesn't lsusb show the device though?
<peabody> There must be something to that
<peabody> I went here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TroubleShootingGuide
<peabody> and there's NOTHING on troubleshooting USB devices
<dougl> is there anyone around that can help me get my compiz effects working - Specifically, I have no cube and no liquid effects working?
<kevbuntu> dougl: i've tried getting 3d desktop effects to work in kubuntu, it doesn't go over very well.
<dougl> kevbuntu, I had them all working on install of 8.10 then I trashed the install with another linux distro install and now am trying to get it back...
<dougl> I got help in this channel the 1st go round and tried to redo what was explained to me before but I must have missed something cuz compiz is not workin now :(
<kevbuntu> well, first, go into adept package manager
<kevbuntu> install compiz-fusion, ccsm, and emerald
<mrunagi> anyone here have video problems in intrepid...............squiggly lines that randomly show up...nvidia
<genii> peabody: Try unloading the usb1 driver and load the usb2 driver. eg: sudo modprobe -r uhci_hcd     then: sudo modprobe ehci_hcd
<dougl> kevbuntu, I cannot find exact match for compiz-fusion = compiz-fusion-bcop is the closest and compiz-fusion-plugins-main (extra and unsupported) are the other 3... which should I use?
<kevbuntu> dougl: ok, install compiz then
<genii> peabody: If this works, after you can blacklist the usb1 driver and load the usb2 driver instead from /etc/modules
<peabody> no difference
<peabody> wait one sec, I'm working out a major writeup
<dougl> kevbuntu, doing them now
<dennis_p> I once typed in an Add to SMPlayer Playlist ´application´ because kubuntu 8 did not have it, where did i save that file? I think it had to be named .desktop
<genii> peabody: Anything appear on dmesg output when you plug/unplug the thing?
<peabody> nope
<mrunagi> anyone have issues with weird squares around the system tray icons?
<peabody> Here's what I've tried so far:
<peabody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98328/
<peabody> uhhh... what
<dougl> kevbuntu, ok - they are all installed and ccsm shows some options but nothing I enable seems to work, was there something else I should do?
<peabody> my device just switched into msc mode by itself, but it's not registering as connected and I still don't see it in lsusb
<peabody> but that's new.. it SAYS it is connected, but I Don't see it anywhere
<kevbuntu> you have to navigate your system settings to tell kubuntu to use 3d desktop (or advanced settings)
<genii> peabody: Does:   sudo fdisk -l                     report sdb or sdc or someother disk drive now other than your usual one(s) ?
<peabody> I just tried that, it only shows /dev/sda
<dougl> kevbuntu, I have navigated to system settings and under the advanced section found window manager and selected compiz - sec I will restart x and see if it is working - brb
<dougl> kevbuntu, liquid effects are working now - thanks... trying to figure out cube now.
<kevbuntu> you're welcome
<dougl> kevbuntu, are there any other decoration packages besides emerald?
<dougl> err - and do you know where you select the emerald option?
<kevbuntu> i'm sure there are, but I don't know them off hand.
<kevbuntu> Dekorator
<kevbuntu> it's in the system-settings
<dougl> thanks kevbuntu I appreciate the help :)
 * dougl is looking for option to set # of desktops in compiz
<dougl> found it - thanks for the help guys :)
<peabody> How do I update my kernel to 2.6.28 ?
<kdebenutzer> wo bin ich geat
<genii> !de | kdebenutzer
<ubottu> kdebenutzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<kdebenutzer> danke
<genii> kdebenutzer: bitte
<genii> !info linux-image intrepid
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.27.9.13 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<peabody> Do I have to do a manual compile or is there some way to use adept?
<genii> peabody: The latest available is 2.6.27.9.13  as you can see above. You'd have to manually compile
<peabody> ok
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<mrunagi> is it just me or is intrepid more unstable then hardy
<mrunagi> maybe its the kde4 thats the problem
<dennis_p> found the add to SMPlayer mini app at /usr/share/applications/smplayer_enqueue.desktop
<khakane> mrunagi: i find the exact opposite, intrepid runs much better than hardy, including kde4.2
<elcondo> .
<mrunagi> khakane: my video seems all screwy
<mrunagi> compiz likes to crash the window decorator
<khakane> compiz sucks, use kwin
<mrunagi> i like the cube
<mrunagi> lol
<fernando_> is there any way to force java application (such as netbeans) to use antialiasing fonts??
<mrunagi> what is the config file thats used now isntead of xorg.conf?
<mrunagi> or is xorg.conf still being used
<mrunagi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<BluesKaj> it's still xorg.conf
<genii> xorg.conf is deprecated but still used
<mrunagi> awesome
<mrunagi> i have to edit that to get maya to work
<BluesKaj> ahh genii, i meant to ask this before , but what is the definition of deprecarted in Linux-ish :) ?
<BluesKaj> err deprecated
<genii> deprecated means it's still being used but will be less and less until it eventually won't be
<BluesKaj> ok, slated for elimination eventually
<genii> Yup
<mrunagi> so if i add a new device disable composit it will still work
<mrunagi> ?
<genii> mrunagi: Any edits you could have previously made to xorg.conf will still work as before
<mrunagi> awesome............hopeuflly maya will work when xorg is gone
<dougl> does anyone know of a good howto to get mame running on kubuntu 8.10?
<BluesKaj> what file are we going to configure when we want o make changes such as no caps lock etc ?
<genii> BluesKaj: I'm enquiring right now in #xorg  but it may take some time for them to reply
<\nathan___> Hi guys, I'm having serious problems after doing a fresh install of kubuntu (my background is ubuntu, OpenSuse). The nvidia drivers are loaded and I have hardware acceleration, however the maximum resolution that is reported by xrandr is 640x480
<\nathan___> I've tried both 173 and 177
<\nathan___> what could possibly be going wrong?
<mrunagi> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<\nathan___> At the moment I'm stuck at 640x480
<BluesKaj> ok genii, thx for the tip, i wasn't aware of the #xorg chat.
<mrunagi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<\nathan___> mrunagi: That will not help me in anyway, I have restarted X several times...
<mrunagi> have u c licked that link?
<\nathan___> mrunagi: without reading much into that page, I just skimmed through it, yes I have already added modes to xorg.conf
<mado> hello guys and gals ... can you help me please? ... i don't know much about linux or kubuntu 8.10 in general ... ... my problem is ... my microphone doesn't work ... i thought that i maybe have to install a library or something for it?
<BluesKaj> bbl
<mrunagi> !microphone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about microphone
<mrunagi> !recording
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording
<mrunagi> grrr
<\nathan___> aww, would you look at that, someone doesn't have an automated answer that *is* actually useful
<mado> :=)
<mado> it's ok ...
<mado> mrunagi, don't get frustrated
<\nathan___> ok fuck it, I'm switching back to opensuse
<mrunagi> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<mado> sorry mrunagi
<mrunagi> not u mado
<mado> oh! ... sorry ... read the wrong line ... maybe i'm a bit tired :=)
<mrunagi> lol
<mado> yeah ... :=) ... lifeforms like me can be tired
<Raceman> Hi again
<mrunagi> this channel is not as lively as it use to be
<genii> \nathan___: Whatever distribution you prefer is your prerogative. But just because no one has an answer for you in the 20 minutes you've been here seems a bit unreasonable to abandon (k)ubuntu.
<mado> hmm ... maybe some of them are still celebrating the new year?
<mrunagi> i think im about to just buy a mac
<Raceman> I'm looking for an application like the windows winscp, it's a GUI to transfer/handle files to another client/server by scp (SSH) and SFTP
<Raceman> Maybe I can do it by Dolphin, found a bug issue about that topic, but can't find out how to handle it by Dolphin.
<genii> Raceman: You can put into Konqueror or Dolphin window:    fish://
<Raceman> genii: thanks, will try that now
<Raceman> whohoo, it's working :-)
<Raceman> thanks again
<mado> erm ...
<mado> can you guys help me with another thing ...
<genii> Raceman: No problem
<mado> krdc ...
<mado> i have the ip and the port a friend showed me ...
<mado> all i have to do now is write it down and press "connect to a vnc-desktop" ?
<mado> xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxxx ?
<Raceman> mado, yes
<mado> hmm ...
<Raceman> and ofcourse, his server had to accept the connection, and firewall/nat settings (if needed) must be correct.
<mado> hmm ... could it be that my router would block such a connection?
<Raceman> Are you connecting to his desktop, or he to yours?
<mado> me to his
<RurouniJones> Then his router must be setup to allow you to access his computer
<Raceman> most routers don't block outgoing connections
<mado> ok
<Raceman> but his router (firewall) must accept the connection, and if needed nat/port forwading must be configurered at the router.
<BluesKaj> I wonder if there is a way of turning off the caps lock other than editing xorg.conf ?
<mado> hmm ... *thinking*
<mado> it seems not to work at the moment ...
<RurouniJones> His router is probably blocking it
<mado> i got "server not found"
<mado> well ... he told me he did something what's called "port forwarding"
<Raceman> RurouniJones is right, most of the connection faillures are by the router nat/firewall handeling.
<Raceman> yes, but did he create a firewall allow rule to for that port?
<RurouniJones> There is a service that users skype style NAT/Firewall busting
<RurouniJones> but the client only works on windows
<mado> could it be that i have to add something to the IP-adress ... because the computer i should connect to is in his LAN ... ...
<Raceman> no, he is doing that by the port forwading option in his router
<mado> skype is another thing i need some help with ... neither my microphone ... nor my webcam does work at the moment :=)
<Raceman> You're connecting to his WAN IP address, and his router is configured to forward it to the LAN IP adress of his computer.
<brainconceptor> salut à tous et bonne fete
<mado> well then ... it does not work at the moment ... now i will look for something to solve the other two problems
<genii> brainconceptor:  /j #kubuntu-fr  pour francais
<Raceman> I don't know about the skype issues, I'm a newbee to Kubuntu to, I've installed skype, and my hardware is working correctly since the beginning.
<Raceman> Maybe someone else...
<mado> :) Raceman ... lucky you
<mado> oy ... another thing ...
<mado> does anyone know what one should do if there is a problem with a dell-notebook?
<mado> in my country ... there is no dell-store
<brainconceptor> Good Bye
<Raceman> What is the problem?
<Raceman> And do you have guarantee?
<mado> well ... yes ...
<Raceman> Before my current HP laptop I had a Dell, I had access to live chat support at www.dell.com
<Raceman> also for pick up and return hardware issues
<mado> the problem is ... i want them to check them some of my hardware ...
<Raceman> sometimes they can provide help with that, dell has boot-up software for checking hardware issues, like memory problems, etc.
<Raceman> I guess thats your starting point, they can tell you more
<mado> i'll be back
<peabody> Why can't I do something so simple as burn a CD from a SATA dvd-rw?
<peabody> scsibus1:
<peabody>         1,0,0   100) 'ATAPI   ' 'iHAS220   6     ' '8L04' Removable CD-ROM
<peabody> I open k3b and it says there's no supported devices
<peabody> I click ADD to manually add it, and it says something like cannot find additional device at /dev/scd0
<peabody> wodim: Overview of accessible drives (1 found) :
<peabody> -------------------------------------------------------------------------
<peabody>  0  dev='/dev/scd0'     rwrw-- : 'ATAPI' 'iHAS220   6'
<Buckethead_> HI GUYZ
<Buckethead_> http://mivenganza.com/index.php?c=viral&m=index&id=26575af70bf5e80527aa5f2a267fc671 <- open :D
<peabody> I can't even burn from the burn package
<peabody> I have a LITE-ON SATA dvd-rw
<peabody> internal
<peabody> anyone?
<peabody> The year of the linux desktop is never coming until linux can burn a freaking cd and plug in an mp3 player
<Raceman> peabody: lspci -v
<Raceman> what is the sata controller?
<peabody> 00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP67 AHCI Controller (rev a2) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])
<peabody> 	Capabilities: [8c] SATA HBA <?>
<khakane> i have the same controller and sata burner, no probs
<Raceman> hmm
<khakane> well not same burner, but yea..
<peabody> that's awesome khakane, so it's the operating system that's the problem then?
<khakane> obviously not because i run ubuntu as well.
<khakane> 00:08.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)
<khakane> 00:08.1 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP61 SATA Controller (rev a2)
<khakane> er sorry this one is 61
<khakane> was thinking of my other machine
<peabody> so ...
<peabody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98400/
<pteague> what's a good tool for ripping audio CDs?
<peabody> Windows
<peabody> Media Player
<Raceman> peabody: was try to find some information at google, but sorry nothing interesting found
<Raceman> peabody: please, if you're frustated about hardware that is'nt working with linux, call your manufacturer and ask them to build open hardware platforms and make drivers for the hardware.
<pteague> peabody: 1) windows isn't a tool... it's a virus...  2) win media player doesn't rip into all formats afaik
<Raceman> peabody: I agree it's still hard to get a lot of things work with computers with microsoft windows labels on the case with a linux distro. I had comparable issues. But today you're free to choice hardware manufacturers that is accepting linux.
<user001> google
<peabody> SO.... serial ATA was standardized and published with the ATAPI-7 on 04/21/04
<peabody> and Linux still doesn't support it fully?
<peabody> and because Linux doesn't properly support the ATAPI standard, it's my hardware manufacturer's fault?
<genii> I'm thinking it's more your nforce chipset
<Raceman> I'm thinking your nforce chipset to
<peabody> so I can buy a new computer or quit using linux
<peabody> because I need to burn a cd tonight
<genii> peabody: Is the driver sata_nv   loaded?
<peabody> in /lib/modules/2.6.27-9-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/sata_nv.ko
<genii> peabody: That one yes. But is it loaded?  eg:  lsmod          shows it
<peabody> oh look
<peabody> modprobe sata_nv
<peabody> now my writer is detected
<Raceman> :-)
<peabody> why doesn't it do that automatically?
<genii> Good
<genii> peabody: Problemmatic chipset
<peabody> well it certainly detected the chipset and drive
<peabody> and the module was just sitting there waiting to be loaded
<peabody> do I have to modprobe my computer everytime it starts up now?
<genii> peabody: You can just put the module name in /etc/modules     and it will load every boot
<peabody> now if only I could plug in my mp3 player
<Raceman> brb
<peabody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98328/
<axiom> Anybody had luck with the Konqueror Userscript (greasemonkey) plugin in KDE4?
<imem> Hello, I have small problem with kubuntu. Position and sizes of windows (dolphin f.e.) aren't remember. Mayby someone know how to solve it ?
<scarab__> Witam. Czy znalazłby ktos chwile, zeby pomoc newbie? :D
<Raceman> imem, I'm a newbee to Kubuntu, maybe i had the same problem, fixed it by clicking right mouse button at the title bar, selecting advanced > special application settings
<Raceman> geometry tab
<genii> !pl | scarab__
<ubottu> scarab__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<Raceman> You can make settings for the window of the application there, so far as I discovered.
<imem> Raceman: It works well :) Thx for help
<Raceman> imem, yw
<raavi> Hello, Does anybody has any success in getting sound from Supreme FX II cards, that came along with Asus board.
<fernando_> using the command apt-get or aptitude is there any way to see the description of a package??
<awidegreen> :D http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<jussi01> fernando_: apt-cache show <package-name>
<jussi01> no sudo needed
<fernando_> thanks jussi01, I find it out using also aptitude show
<Tupac_Shakur> slaughter ce inseama cuvatul asta
<Tupac_Shakur> slaughter!
<Tupac_Shakur> ?
<pkodon> Hmm, I had a strange thing happen this morning.
<jussi01> !away > `Away`No`Pvs`
<ubottu> `Away`No`Pvs`, please see my private message
<`Away`No`Pvs`> jussi01 -_-
<pkodon> The panel that has the button for the app menu, the clock, desktop changer, etc. would not show when I moved the mouse to the bottom of the screen.
<`Away`No`Pvs`> what is the point?
<genii> `Away`No`Pvs`: The point is not to change your nick to some away-name but use /away command instead
<pkodon> The only way to fix it was to right-click on it and get the properties up during bootup, before it disappeared.
<`Away`No`Pvs`> erm, i'm on more than one server
<`Away`No`Pvs`> if it's there, it's to be used
<mrunagi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jussi01> `Away`No`Pvs`: we have this for a reason - please respect it. if you care to dicus further, please join us in #ubuntu-ops
<AndyMan1> Hello all. I've been trying to get Kate in KDE 4 to launch files in the same window. I made the change to do this (kate -u %U), but now whenever I launch a file I get the message "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/kate'."
<AndyMan1> it still works as it should, the file opens in the single Kate window, but how do i get rid of this error message?
<khakane> AndyMan1: which kate
<khakane> maybe is tryin to launch kate from somewhere else
<AndyMan1> kate version 3.1.3 using KDE 4.1.3
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<ActionParsnip> i have an issue with vsftpd
<AndyMan1> and system activity says its /usr/share/kde4/apps/kate/default
<ActionParsnip> ahh, theres #vsftpd
<AmbivalentDiode> If my console is in root mode, and I want to exit root, what do I type?
<Mamarok> AmbivalentDiode: type "exit"
<dougl> is gnome installed on my kubuntu 8.10 dvd install?
<khakane> dougl: no or it would be ubuntu w/o the k
<khakane> but doesnt mean you cant install it
<dougl> khakane, thanks - all this time I have been looking for gubuntu and settling for kubuntu - lol ... do I sound like a complete idiot?
<psycholic> Hello i'm having problems opening things now that i have upgraded to 8.10 every thing that sould load dolfin loads into amarok
<khakane> dougl: gubuntu = ubuntu
<khakane> ubuntu uses gnome by default
<dougl> khakane, now that I have kubuntu installed is it easier to install gnome or download and install ubuntu?
<pkodon> Here's one: how do I make Firefox my default web browser, so local web pages (on my HD) open up in Firefox instead of in Konquerer?
<khakane> dougl: probably just as easy either way
<AndyMan1> any other ideas for kate?
<pkodon> dougl: I'm just using Adept to install ubuntu-desktop, that will give you a choice at bootup.
<dougl> khakane, ok will install gnome on kubuntu then I will have both
<dougl> pkodon, yes that sounds like what I want...
<Raceman> pkodon: KDE Button > Computer > System Settings > Default Applications > Webbrowser
<mrunagi> i swear i think upgrading was a bad idea
<pkodon> Raceman: Thanks.
<mrunagi> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<khakane> i do have a question... can you change the WIN key from being a meta key to a normal one?
<dougl> pkodon, I cannot seem to find 'ubuntu-desktop' in adept - what am I looking for?
<pkodon> dougl: Try filtering with -desktop, make sure everything is checked below the text input.
<pkodon> dougl: And you'll have to wait a while. You may need to check for updates before all the available packages show up.
<arun_> i am running kde4.2 nightly build. After I tried connecting to a different wireless network, I dont see the wireless signal bars in the system tray. If I log out and login to gnome, logout and login to kde then I have internet connection.
<arun_> Can I atleast know what application is it that shows the wireless signal bars in kde nightly.
<arun_> I have no idea where to look at. NetworkManager seems to show up in ps
<pkodon> dougl: How many packages does it say are available at the bottom of the screen? It should say something like 25084 available.
<pkodon> dougl: Also, you may need to go into the repository manager and make sure the online repositories are checkmarked.
<dougl> pkodon, it does not say how many packages, but I installed and updated yesterday and 220 were donwloaded and installed automatically
<dougl> pkodon, and no matches found when searching for '-desktop'
<Goan> Hello. I have a Vista Ultimate dual boot setup with Kubuntu Hardy. Is there some way that I can access my Vista OS through Hardy using some virtual machine?
<pkodon> dougl: Okay, hold on...
<arun_> Goan, do you want to just access the data?
<Goan> arun: naa, work on vista os
<pkodon> dougl: See me in the other tab...
<dougl> pkodon, yes
<Goan> I have heard about wine but I am not sure if it can work with Vista
<arun_> Well, I am not sure about Vista Ultimate, but I have been able to setup Vista home premium using VMWare, though I must say it crashed my vista
<arun_> I can give you the link that helped me, but I wouldnt recommend it
<Goan> hmm, then I wouldnt try it also - Dont want to go through the painful process of installing all my programs on vista (in case it crashes)
<Goan> How about XP on wine?
<Goan> works well?
<arun_> wine cannot run XP, it can only run windows executables
<arun_> and not all of them
<Goan> hmm
<arun_> what i finally did was setup VirtualBox and ran a seperate windows XP installation
<arun_> and I created a symlink for the data folder and made them a shared folder in VirtualBox
<khakane> ive ran vista and xp fine in vmware 1 and 2
<khakane> XP runs pretty nicely
<hyper_ch> khakane: even directx 9.0c is supported
<khakane> who plays games on computers? :)
<hyper_ch> khakane: fantasy grounds II is one of the few reasons for me :)
<khakane> i gave up on pc gaming over 10 years ago
<khakane> upgrading hardware everytime a game comes out gets old, quick.
<arun_>  i am running kde4.2 nightly build. After I tried connecting to a different wireless network, I dont see the wireless signal bars in the system tray. If I log out and login to gnome, logout and login to kde then I have internet connection. knetworkmanager doesnt seem to exist. if it doesnt how was I seeing the wireless signal bars before.
<hyper_ch> khakane: fantasy ground is nice for online D&D
<khakane> i prefer Diablo 2 ;)
<khakane> (and runs great in wine, btw)
<hyper_ch> arun_: I don't use knetwork manager anymore but WICD
<hyper_ch> khakane: I have a diablo server running
<khakane> word, i just use battlenet
<hyper_ch> khakane: but still, that's hack'n'slay and not real D&D :)
<khakane> hyper_ch: well real D&D wouldnt have any graphics at all :)
<hyper_ch> no 1-09 anymore on bnet
<arun_> hyper_ch, let me find out how to install it
<hyper_ch> 1.09d
<khakane> ah yea im running like 1.12 or something
<hyper_ch> arun_: I'm sure you can find out
<hyper_ch> 1.09d was the most fun version
<khakane> ugh, klipper sucks
<hyper_ch> arun_: found out yet?
<khakane> im highlighting things in Eterm and its not copying to clipboard
<RurouniJones> How on earth can a server be setup without apt-get
<khakane> oo there we go maybe
<RurouniJones> Because it isn't ubuntu based. well done RJ
<hyper_ch> RurouniJones: gcc and wget are sufficient
<cllaudyu> HELP! my windows xp keeps on restarting it's self, i need the drives from windows to work on Kubuntu but can't try to log onto windows to do a manual shutdown
<monumentaldarkne> anyone know the specifics on connecting to DALNet?
<cllaudyu> can someone help me?
<Raceman> cllaudyu: sounds like windows support, but did you get an error?
<Raceman> and maybe you can see the ntfs partitions of the drives in linux, I guess it's possible, but I'm a newbee
<cllaudyu> i tried to open ntfs but no respons
<cllaudyu> i can see them
<cllaudyu> but can't open
<NintendoGuy0> Oh jesus
<genii> Where?
<jean-paul> bonsoir
<jussi01> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tarragon> How can I reconfigure the plasma panel. I managed to delete the panel. Adding it back I cannot get the application launcher back in the bottom left. It seems to float behind?
<marylou> Hello. OpenOffice wouldn't start for me so I tried to remove it and reinstall it, and now it won't let me because it says there are "unmet dependencies" but it doesn't tell me what to do. Can anybody point me in the right direction?
<floryn90> join out
<BluesKaj> tarragon, right click on the desktop , open add widgets and find the kmenu app launcher there, and drag it into the panel
<mrunagi> can anyone help me...........whats this mean..........error while loading shared libraries: libfam.so.0: cannot open shared object file: Nosuch file or directory
<tarragon> Thanks BluesKaj - that locks it into the middle of the panel. Is there a way to move it ?
<mrunagi> more specifically why is it happening this time when it didnt before and how do i fix it
<mrunagi> im about to reformat again lol
<BluesKaj> tarragon, yes, open the widgets panel with the little cashew on the right edge of your panel and leave it open while you drag your widgets around to where you'd like them to be .
<wesley> when will alpha 3 be released?
<tarragon> Thanks BluesKaj, all back to normal. This is different form KDE3 so will take me a long time to play and find out all the differences.
<mrunagi> where can i download libfam.so.0
<BluesKaj> tarragon, agreed , i didn't care for kde4 at first but now I've become brainwashed :)
<khakane> tarragon: hope you running 4.2.x
<SSJ_GZ> mrunagi: It's usually in libfam or libgamin.
<SSJ_GZ> Preferably the latter.
<mrunagi> what is libgamin
<mrunagi> !info libgamin
<ubottu> Package libgamin does not exist in intrepid
<BluesKaj> BBL , gotta reboot after doin some xorg editing
<SSJ_GZ> !info libgamin0
<ubottu> libgamin0 (source: gamin): Client library for the gamin file and directory monitoring system. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 17 kB, installed size 104 kB
<SSJ_GZ> mrunagi: ^
<mrunagi> odd
<mrunagi> thank you
<mrunagi> i dunno why all of a sudden maya would stop working
<Tm_T> you broke it
<mrunagi> now if i can just get a nvidia driver that actually worked ill be in business
<DaSkreech> Hi mrunagi
<mrunagi> hi
<khakane> 173 and 177 both worked for me
<Tm_T> 180 is working fine here
<patrick2> hi guys, I have reinstalled kubuntu from gutsy to intrepid. I have 2 monitors (Samsung 245bw 24"). I updated the nvidia driver to 177. However, with the dual screen setup, my left screen is all black, even tho I set both screens to act as Separate X screens. Running nvidia-settings isnt making a difference
<patrick2> my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/98529/
<khakane> patrick2: can you drag windows over to it?
<khakane> i have a setup similar but i didnt use seperate X sessions for each screen
<patrick2> khakane: things wont go to that screen
<khakane> ahh, any particular reason to use seperate x sessions?
<patrick2> when i move my mouse to it, its a black x cursor
<patrick2> i like to run a RDP session in full screen on my other monitor
<khakane> i can show you my xorg.conf but i use twinview
<patrick2> sure, i can give it a try
<khakane> patrick2: just dont use xinerama and you can do that, i do it here all the time
<khakane> http://www.yernothin.com/xorg.conf
<khakane> ^
<patrick2> im unsure how to adapt it to my setup.
<khakane> well there would be no reason to adapt it
<khakane> it can already do what you want, with less mess
<patrick2> replaced mine with urs, let me restart X
<patrick2> brb
<haygus> hi
<haygus> for a windows and linux use for personnal documents
<genii> personnel or personal ?
<haygus> personal
<genii> haygus: abiword is fairly light and comes for both
<antiquark> Are Kubuntu packagers aware that the 4.2 packages do not install some of the data engines and as a result some plasmoids don't work?
<jussi01> antiquark: you may want to pop into #kubuntu-devel and mention that ;)
<dougl> I have installed kubuntu 8.10 and then installed gnome/compiz config = where do I configure the number of desktops for my cube?
<antiquark> jussi01: will do
<dougl> 3d desktops does not look nearly as impressive with only 2 desktops... when did this become the norm...
<Shaun> my cube has four desktops
<Shaun> because i have four virtual desktops
<dougl> Shaun, in gnome?
<Shaun> in kde
<Shaun> sorry, never read that bit....
<jussi01> dougl: which version of kde are you using?
<dougl> yeah - I figer'd it out in kde already... just trying to config gnome now
<Shaun> keep meaning to try a modern gnome install, not used it sinc ebefore 2.x!
<dougl> jussi01, 4.0 I think.
<jussi01> dougl: you should ask in #ubuntu then
<dougl> jussi01, will do thanks :)
<jussi01> or #compiz-fusion
<BCMM> can someone help me get nvidia drivers working on a kubuntu machine?
<giandomenico> sera a tutti finalmente sono riuscito ad installare kUbuntu sul portatile con la verisone alternate del cd dopo innumerevoli fallimento con le versioni desktopo a 32 e 64bit
<jussi01> !it | giandomenico
<ubottu> giandomenico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<giandomenico> qualcutop non ci riesco .. sarà stupido ma con ubuntu era più sempliceno mi sa dire come modificare l'immagine di sfondo del desk
<giandomenico> ok
 * genii hands jussi01 a large Kubuntu mug of coffee, and a cookie
<jussi01> :)
<jussi01> I just wish I could get my tv card working... its fine, but I dont have a channels.conf for my area :(
<genii> jussi01: Some Hauppage ?
<jussi01> nah, "wintv"
<genii> Ah
<pc_> Hello
<axiom> Am having trouble getting the "Notes" plasmoid to behave..  It lets me type in it only intermitently.  Typical?
<Dekans> I don't have any issue qwith it
<Dekans> Does someone have blank buttons in kde 4.2 beta 2 notifications ?
<gorgonizer> I am having issues with the LCD Weather Station, fails to load (the Add Widget just sits there and when I kill the Add Widget window Plasma closes and needs to be reloaded.  I do have a multitude of plasmoids open, do I have too many for my system, or is there an issue with LCD Weather Station?
<khakane> anyone in 4.2 having problems with print screen not bringing up the screenkap app?
<antiquark> gorgonizer: LCD weather station does not work. Neither do the RSSNOW and the News applet. I reported the bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdeplasma-addons/+bug/313318
<gorgonizer> antiquark: cheers for the information!  I am sure it worked in a previous release, but whether that was 4.2 Beta 1 or 4.1.3 I cannot remember.
 * maxbaldwin hears a pin drop
<Seito> hi everyone! I'm looking for a suggestion about configuring ALSA to play sound from various sources. Where to look if any? Thanks.
<crimsun> can you clarify that statement?
<crimsun> "play sound from various sources", that is
<Seito> well, e.g. when I'm running Skype and later running Kopete - it says that can't play sound
<Seito> or if I'm running vlc or kopete or Skype and then launching espeak - it says it cant' play sound
<Seito> btw, i'm using ubuntu 8.10 x64. sorry for asking here (it's for kubuntu, I understand), but...
<HansReiserFREE> hello guys
<crimsun> err, way to leave before i get a chance to answer
<emanuel> Are there any way to export my packages selection?
<PeperJohnny> hello guys. so i installed kubuntu alpha 2 and i cant install a nvidia driver without uninstalling xorg
<PeperJohnny> are there any workarounds?
<genii> emanuel: Yes, you can use dpkg --get-selections >> somefilename                 then on other box:  dpkg --set-selections            then use apt-get dselect
<emanuel> genii: cool, thanks!
<robin0800_> PeperJohnny read the release notes
<genii> emanuel: See post number 3 here for the commands: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<genii> emanuel: Sorry, post number 2  :)
<odomc> When is the new version of Kubuntu coming out?
<emanuel> Sweet!
<genii> odomc: If on schedule, sometime in April
<siegie> odomc:  9.04 so 04/2009
 * genii gets siegie a cookie
<PeperJohnny> robin0800_: either im blind or theres nothing about xorg and nvidia issues written in the notes
<siegie> PeperJohnny: if the new beta driver is installed there should be no problems
<PeperJohnny> siegie: if i try do install it via aptitude it tells me that xorg and xserver (shitload of packages) will be removed
<siegie> I'm still running intrepid at the moment
<jimtucker> Hello
<antonia> hey guys, my cd's will nto show up in kde4
<antonia> i put them in, it spins up, and nothing happens
<siegie> antonia: i have the same problem
<jimtucker> I have a question about compiling C programs under Ubuntu
<antonia> siegie: how long have you been trying to find an answer? do you have an inspiron e1705?
<jimtucker> When I compiled, it did not recognize the header files
<genii> jimtucker: Ask away
<siegie> antonia: i have reported it as a bug. (i have a dell lattitude D830
<genii> jimtucker: Were the C files originally from some other operating system?
<antonia> siegie: any work around
<miltonblues> wenas gente
<jimtucker> I presumed that Ubuntu had all the necessary file for programming C
<siegie> antonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-kde/+bug/312281 > but no respons so far. Maybe you can confirm this bug
<genii> jimtucker: If you have package build-essential  installed, you have the core parts. Depending on what libs you use, install the -dev versions of those packages
<siegie> antonia: the only workarround i use is to mount the cd in terminal
<jimtucker> info:  I'm running Ubuntu on a 2nd partition on a Dell running windows
<jimtucker> these were the usual stdio.h and stdlib.h
<genii> jimtucker: Looks like you need the kernel headers then
<jimtucker> The Ubuntu package does not include kernel headers?
<genii> jimtucker: Not by default
<jimtucker> Is it possible to obtain them after OS install?
<genii> jimtucker: You can install them by something like: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<antonia> seigie: whats the mount command you used?
<jimtucker> Thank you for your help.
<siegie> antonia: sudo mount /cdrom
<jojo_> hola buenas!
<siegie> antonia: but please confirm the bug report so it wil be fixed in the future
<antonia> siegie: affirmative, however, itis not scd0 that hasmy cdrom drive
<genii> !es | jojo_
<ubottu> jojo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jojo_> ok thank you
<cuznt> i keep getting acces denied to /media/cdrom1 (which is my dvd)
#kubuntu 2009-01-03
<wildbat> hi there ~ anyone know how do i setup pawersaving option like turn off monitor , HDD etc?
<elliottm> hi, i'm getting absolutely no sound from my brand new intel ich10 integrated sound card, i followed all of the steps in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449 with no improvement. lspci sees two sound devices: the one in my motherboard, and another one apparently integrated into my radeon hd3870.
<elliottm> i think the problem may be that "cat /proc/asound/modules" shows two devices (snd_hda_intel) with the same name, and it's somehow picking the wrong one
<genii> intel hda cards are constantly being problemmatic
<genii> There was a factoid for it but since pulseaudio I'm not sure if it applies, since for alsa
<genii> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<crimsun> elliottm: what's your alsa-info.sh url?
<crimsun> genii: pulseaudio doesn't apply to kubuntu 8.10
<elliottm> crimsun: how do I find that?
<crimsun> elliottm: you would have run that script if you had followed the DebuggingSoundProblems wiki page
<elliottm> crimsun: sorry, i decided to pass by that section until i decided i couldn't fix it. http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e3a944eb69cf7dcb64e59292f27b0c7404f47c3d
<crimsun> elliottm: err, a lot of these mixer controls are muted and/or zeroed...
<floryn90> ciao a tutti!!
<crimsun> elliottm: i would have assumed that you would have unmuted [and set to %80] at least 'Front', 'Surround', 'Center', 'Side', 'LFE', and 'PCM'...
<elliottm> no effect
<crimsun> elliottm: rerun the script
<zig> hi all, what service should I restart to restart the NetworkManager process ?
<crimsun> sudo service NetworkManager restart
<crimsun> presuming you're using at least 8.10
<zig> I think NetworkManager has a memory leak , after a week it uses 78Mb
<zig> no I'm under 8.04
<elliottm> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=d1d0f2223e125dcf314efb60b3bd93595d892ca8
<crimsun> elliottm: um, those elements are still muted.
<elliottm> i'm looking at kmix right now
<crimsun> you need to UNmute them (all save 'PCM', which lacks a mute control)
<elliottm> nothing is muted
<crimsun> i think you're misreading Kmix
<crimsun> your alsa-info.sh output clearly indicates that those elements are muted
<zig> crimsun, so, previous 8.10, what service is responsible of starting NetworkManager ?
<elliottm> oh fuck me
<crimsun> zig: probably restarting hal should suffice
<elliottm> my eyes completely passed over the lights above the volume bars :(
<zig> ah ok , thanks
<elliottm> i just assumed muted==volume all the way down
<genii> elliottm: Please watch the language
<zig> crimsun, ah, it was dbus in fact
<elliottm> why would that stuff be muted by default?
<crimsun> zig: err, then you would need to restart hal, too.
<elliottm> this is a fresh installation, i haven't touched anything
<zig> crimsun, but restarting hal wasn't enough; restarting dbus restarted a lot of other things on the other hannd
<crimsun> zig: i normally did a dbus force-reload then restarted hal
<crimsun> zig: that was on GNOME, however
<zig> and did you  observe this memory leak too ?
<crimsun> no, i haven't used hardy on my main desktop for many months
<zig> ok there 's a bug about that already : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/network-manager/+bug/203016
<chris_> can anyone tell me how to fix "no sound" issue after reinstalling kubuntu.  I have to "sudo alsamixer" and unmute each time.
<zig> chris_, is your normal user in the audio group ?
<chris_> zig: thanks, how can i tell??
<zig> have a look into the /etc/group file, or go to System Settings -> User Management
<casa> ciao christian
<p_quarles> zig, chris: or just type "groups" in the terminal
<chris_> p_quarles: thanks I get:  chris adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<chris_> zig: couldnt find user management or a group folder in etc folder
<p_quarles>  /etc/group isn't a folder, it's a file; and the group memberships are the default, so shouldn't be the source of the problem
<zig> chris_, now you can type "sudo adduser chris audio" to add yourself to the audio group
<zig> apprently you were not part of it
<chris_> zig: thanks
<p_quarles> zig: not supposed to be part of that group
<p_quarles> zig: since it doesn't exist
<zig> ? I do have a audio group
<p_quarles> sorry, I misspoke - it exists, but the user need not be part of it
<genii> audio group should be a default core group
<p_quarles> it's for pulseaudio
<p_quarles> genii: but it's not
<zig> crw-rw----+ 1 root audio 14, 0 2008-12-25 11:23 /dev/mixer
<chris_> i believe i somehow played with some options switching to alsa or something before but dont remember how
<chris_> when i fixed it before
<zig> if you want to control the mlxer you need to be part of this group
<zig> if you want to output sound directly via alsa or oss, you also need to be part of this group
<chris_> zig where can i select which i want for sound output?
<zig> and  normally, new created users are part of the audio group, with default  kubuntu install
<zig> chris_, it depends of the software you're using, but anyway, try to log restart your computer now , so that the new group configuration is taken in account
<p_quarles> again, audio is not a default group for Kubuntu 8.10 - on my system at least; my user is not a member there of, and I have had no problems with sound
<zig> or just restart X
<chris_> zig: ill just restart and report back
<zig> ah well I don't know about 8.10
<p_quarles> I think people are going on traditional Debian Linux models, which Ubuntu is more and more departing from with each release
<p_quarles> it's not a bad guess, but it's unlikely to resovle the issue chris is facing
<zig> what group does your /dev/mixer belong to then p_quarles ?
<p_quarles> zig: same as what you listed: root:audio
<zig> then, you can't use alsamixer for example
<p_quarles> but I can and do
<zig> then you belong to the audio group
<p_quarles> again, my point is that someone who understands the specifcs of audio in 8.10 would probably be more qualified to help at this point
<p_quarles> zig: no, I do not belong to that group; only pulse does
<zig> hmmm, ah alsa uses /dev/snd in fact
<zig> /dev/mixer must be oss
<Jo-Luis> hola
<Jo-Luis> hi
<chris_> no dice guys.. i still have to unmute after each login
<zig> chris_, you're under intrepid,, or hardy ?
<p_quarles> chris_: maybe I misunderstood; sound works after you unmute?
<chris_> zig: intrepid
<chris_> p_quarles: yes just fine but i have to sudo alsamixer and unmute each time
<p_quarles> chris_: sudo alsactl store has always worked for that issue in the past
<p_quarles> try that
<chris_> k
<p_quarles> er, run that when you have the settings as you want thme
<chris_> brb
<mahasamoot> I just installed 8.10, and my interent doesn't work.  I've got a wired ethernet card, that gets DHCP'd from my DSL router.
<mahasamoot> I can connect to my router's setup page, but can't ping anything
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: "card" as in USB or PCMCIA? or is it an internal card?
<mahasamoot> I tried commenting out the 'auto eth0' line in /etc/network/interfaces, but it didn't work
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: you don't want to do that; what's the answer to my question?
<mahasamoot> it's on my motherboard
<mahasamoot> It's always worked in Linux before, but this was a fresh install
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: make sure that line isn't commented out, first; then, boot up and run "ping -c 5 www.google.com"
<p_quarles> I'm curious to know exactly what happens -- if it doesn't work, *how* does it not work?
<legodude> what's the consensus for "best" open VM?
<legodude> I'm looking for something easy to work with
<legodude> performance/features secondary
<legodude> not looking for any esoteric features, just basic snapshot support and good client OS support
<p_quarles> legodude: not really on-topic in the Kubuntu support channel; try an off-topic/chitchat channel maybe?
<chris_> p_quarles: settings stuck this time!! Thanks guys!
<p_quarles> chris_: cool
<mahasamoot> p_quarles: I already tried pinging google, and I think it was an unknown host... plus I tried pinging the ip of my dns, and noluck
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: okay, what does ifconfig eth0 say?
<legodude> sure thing p_quarles
<Dragnslcr> mahasamoot- what IP address does the adapter have?
<mahasamoot> p_quarles, I don't recall, I'll have to reboot and try a few things and write down the errors... anything else to try while I'm at it?
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: sure, try sudo dhclient eth0 and see if that gets you a connection
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: and write down any error output from that as well
 * genii makes more coffee
<mahasamoot> p_quarles, okay, thanks for the tips... I'll  be back in a awhile
 * cuznt secretly introduces lsd into genii's coffee
<cuznt>                                                         !
<cuznt> oh wait
<devilchaos> hi anyone awake?
<genii> cuznt: Tsk tsk
<genii> devilchaos: At least a few
<devilchaos> lol
<devilchaos> coolio
<devilchaos> mind if i ask a few questions please?
<genii> devilchaos: Ask away, etc
<devilchaos> is kubuntu compatible with i686 ?
<genii> Yes
<p_quarles> devilchaos: there are very few operating systems at this point that are not
<devilchaos> im having an i/o error with my install cd amd64 install on i686 amd athlon pc with 4gb ram
<genii> devilchaos: The "i386" versions of operating systems also run on later procesors
<devilchaos> so the i386 version installer should work?
<p_quarles> the amd64 installer definitely *won't* work
<devilchaos> oops sorry didnt read last linw before typing
<genii> devilchaos: Yes. Likely your cpu is not actually a 64bit processor
<devilchaos> why wouldnt it be it should be like ronseal does exactly what it says on the tin he he
<p_quarles> i386 refers to an architecture present in virtually every modern machine -- amd64 is a very recent 64-bit architecture that older computers do not use
<devilchaos> whats the command for info cpu
<Dragnslcr> devilchaos- exactly what model processor is it?
<devilchaos> amd64 athlon san deago chip
<devilchaos> so whay do you think id get an i/o error from the disc then?
<legodude> devilchaos: you are having cdrom install problems?
<Dragnslcr> I/O error when dealing with a CD would probably be either the motherboard or CD drive
<legodude> CDs are terrible, as are cdroms
<legodude> can you try booting from flash drive?
<genii> devilchaos: Different things are possible for that. Bad cd burn/iso download, physical cabling to the cd/failing drive, problemmatic controller driver which cd is attached to, etc
<Dragnslcr> Not sure what kind of error you'd get if you tried running the x64 CD on an x86 machine
<devilchaos> yeah well a did burn it on a crap disc memorex
<genii> The single most suspect is bad cd burn/corrupted iso download
<legodude> it should say that you have incorrect disc
<legodude> if you try and use x64 in i386
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I'd check the md5sum of the disc image
<devilchaos> well im downloading i386 just now
<legodude> er, incorrect version
<genii> Yup, it should just give you a mssage that it's incorrect version for your cpu
<Dragnslcr> If the md5sum is correct, try burning another copy
<devilchaos> i like kubuntu better than ubuntu its nicer
<p_quarles> San Diego is an x86-64 chip, according to Wikipedia
<legodude> or, trash your evil cdrom
<devilchaos> and i like the icon better with the cogs
<legodude> and do netboot or flash drive
<devilchaos> net installer yeah?
<genii> p_quarles: Looks like a suspect CD or so
<devilchaos> coolio am a fan of those
<devilchaos> give me url please ?
<legodude> google pulls it up pretty quick
<legodude> I've not done it, but it looks managable
<devilchaos> whats it under kubuntu netinstall?
<legodude> or ubuntu net installs
<devilchaos> There is none.
<devilchaos> is the quote on the forum
<devilchaos> install of ubuntu then kubuntu-desktop
<devilchaos> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<legodude> ?
<devilchaos> this is the paragraph i get under kde4 in crappy gnome add/remove area
<devilchaos> KDE4 cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<devilchaos> anyway i386 installer should work ?
<legodude> sure
<legodude> or x64
<legodude> don't you have 4gb ram?
<devilchaos> yes
<devilchaos> y?
<mahasamoot> p_quarles, I think it's a problem with routing
<legodude> won't be able to use all of it without 64bit
<legodude> well, I am not entirely sure about that, best ask someone with deeper knowledge
<devilchaos> ok np am going to download 64 again and burn both again
<devilchaos> only then will i find out if i got a bum copy
<devilchaos> thnks for the tips
<devilchaos> why will it not use all the ram?
<devilchaos> if its not 64bit?
<legodude> 32bit can only address 4gb ram
<legodude> without extra tricks
<legodude> like PAE
<legodude> 2^32 = 4gb
<devilchaos> ah
<legodude> but
<legodude> there are address spaces issues
<legodude> where you can see less
<mahasamoot> p_quarles, dhclient seems to work fine, but I can't ping my dns servers, altho I can ping my isp's gateway
<legodude> usually about 3gb, but there are tricks to get more
<kyle_> hello
<steven_> Hi kyle
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: well, some servers are set to ignore pings, so that's not unusual; if you can connect beyond the gateway, you're good to go
<Guest77293> a taingles
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: that's why the real test is always to ping a high-availability public server like Google
<legodude> devilchaos: looks like standard 32bit kernel will do 3.2gb, server will do 4gb+?
<Guest77293> falou
<mahasamoot> p_quarles, host unknown
<devilchaos> worry bout that later i just want it installed i hate this pardon me for saying it but sh***y looking ubuntu off my pc and a nice kde compiz with wobble windows version and nice icon with the cogs and ill add bill gates can shuv his winblows up his bum!
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: then I would say dhclient didn't work
<mister-tea-lapto> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<alexceteb> #ubuntu-br
<kyle_> question, uh, the nvidia drivers I have... that come with Kubuntu dont work with my onboard video card. i can use the recommended ones 177, 173, and earlier.. but nothing works. i will install them, they will install, computer restarts, then my screen posts out of sync signal and, thats it...
<kyle_> is there any fixes for the onboard 6100 video card
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: what was the result of ifconfig eth0?
<mahasamoot> p_quarles, it had messages about asking for and getting an IP, which was then bound, no errors
<genii> devilchaos: Please try to keep the channel family-friendly :)
<kyle_> and the nvidia drivers.
<xtian> HOLAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<steven_> I have a question,I'm using Kubuntu Jaunty Jackalope Alpha 2.I've installed the latest updates.My kmenu is showing everything apart from the applications menu.Can anybody help me with this?
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: sure, but what was the address it got?
<devilchaos> sorry dude get a little carried away sometimes
<genii> !es | xtian
<ubottu> xtian: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xtian> hey
<xtian> i need some help
<xtian> i can speak english
<legodude> ...
<devilchaos> what is the kernel server type under?
<mahasamoot> p_quarles, I forgot to run it... I'm sorry I should have written it down
<xtian> i've just installed kubuntu 8.10
<xtian> and i have no drivers
<xtian> don't know where to find them
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: did it start with 169 by any chance, if you remember?
<xtian> and i don't know how to install them
<mahasamoot> p_quarles, the address was my normal address, 192.168.1.33
<xtian> i'm looking for some help on google but... i'm still lost
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: then it's a problem with the router, really
<legodude> xtian: drivers for....?
<xtian> i have a compaq V3718la
<kyle_> guess noone knows what i speaketh of.
<devilchaos> sudo apt-get install hardware-drivers
<xtian> with a nforce 630m chipset
<xtian> and a 7150m VGA
<p_quarles> !punctuation | xtian
<ubottu> xtian: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xtian> i'm watching everything 800*600 right now
<mahasamoot> p_quarles, why is the same router working now?
<xtian> ah ok sorry
<legodude> xtian: get the nvidia drivers
<devilchaos> xtian- sudo apt-get install hardware-drivers
<kyle_> question how do i force kubuntu to give me my 1280x1024 resolution instead of 800x600?
<xtian> ok i downloaded some drivers from Nvidia website
<devilchaos> ok legodude here goes prob back later thanks again
<devilchaos> thanks to others too lol
<xtian> this one... NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.12-pkg2.run how do i install them?
<p_quarles> mahasamoot: I don't really know, but it seems to be giving you an IP address correctly, just not letting the traffic through when the machine is in Linux; since Linux is working as expected, the next place to look is the router configuration page
<legodude> xtian: my advice is to use the supplied kubuntu package
<xtian> what do you mean, the installing CD? or is in kubuntu page
<kyle_> go to hardware drivers..
<legodude> yeah
<kyle_> install the latest version for what it reccomends.
<legodude> hardware drivers, as devilchaos suggested or from k>system>hardware drivers
<kyle_> and hopefully they work... unlike mine :/
<genii> xtian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia     has a howto
<xtian> thanx
<xtian> ok... i found the driver but when i click to entitle nothing happens
<legodude> xtian: are you following what genii is suggesting?
<xtian> yes
<legodude> and which step gives you trouble?
<xtian> when i select the newest driver... and select to entitle...  nothing happens
<xtian> still says that the driver is nos available
<kyle_> hit activate....
<xtian> i already did it
<legodude> how do I change the default URL handler for konversation? somehow it is using quanta
<xtian> nothing is happening
<kyle_> well im playing with my drivers too, and it should do something...
<genii> xtian: Is your card in this list?  http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/169.12/README/appendix-a.html
<kyle_> i shall return, i have major video card driver issues...
<kyle_> cant get above 800x600 res... :/
<vonkleist> legodude, Settings, Configure Konversation, Behavior, General, Use custom web browser
<legodude> kyle_: when you get back, I can try and help
<kyle_> k
<kyle_> well ive been googling it
<kyle_> and its a compaq with a onboard 6100 video card.
<legodude> totally missed that, thakns vonkleist
<xtian> yes
<xtian> it's there
<xtian> 7150m(nforce 630m
<kyle_> and it seems the issue is bad
<kyle_> brb
<vonkleist> legodude, you're welcome
<legodude> xtian: oooh I had trouble with my 7150
<xtian> too much trouble? :S
<legodude> I believe I had to use the proposed package space to get it to work?
<legodude> I don't know if it is related to your trouble at all, but I could not get my 7150 to detect displays until I updated lots of packages
<legodude> the driver should install without problem though
<xtian> ok, that's bad... because it's my first time with linux
<legodude> not necessarily bad
<legodude> part of learning linux is learning how to ask the right kind of questions
<xtian> i don't even know where "system" is ¬¬
<legodude> k menu
<legodude> applications>system
<xtian> jeje, thank you
<kyle_> ok
<kyle_> i return
<xtian> jaja
<xtian> were you lucky?
<xtian> legodude: what kind of packages do i have to install
<kyle_> Using a Emachines Computer, with onboard 6100 nvidia video card, when I install the recommended drivers from the hardware drivers menu, after I restart, the screen refuses to display out of area its I assume displaying too high of a resolution. So i have to restart again and hit ESC , and hit fix xserver, this fixes the issue, but when I get into the desktop environment I cant change my display resolution above 800x600.
<kyle_> whenever someone can throw me some help on the issue ill be back and forth to this computer.
<xtian> ok... i was abvle to install the wireless driver
<xtian> and the VGA driver :O
<genii> kyle_: Sounds like it can't figure out your monitor's resolution can go over 800x600. What kind of monitor is it?
<legodude> kyle_: you are trying to use the nvidia applet to change screen res?
<juanantonio> Hello. I got a little question. I had Kubuntu 8.04, but nowadays I keep on proving and installed LXDE desktop and Xubuntu desktop from Ubuntu repos, what Xubuntu I have in this moment?
<szrhawaii> is there a program i can download for kubuntu that rips files into a iso file
<xtian> legodude: are you still there?
<legodude> sure
<legodude> szrhawaii: 'dd'
<xtian> i was able to install the VGA driver :)
<legodude> okay
<legodude> congrats
<szrhawaii> what is dd
<legodude> !dd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd
<xtian> thanx a lot... but you know, the task bar it's just in half of the windows...
<szrhawaii> is that a program
<legodude> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dd_(Unix)
<legodude> yup
<legodude> xtian: ?
<szrhawaii> ok gonna check it out
<legodude> just in half of the windows?
<legodude> szrhawaii: google for dd iso
<xtian> ok, i'll check that
<legodude> xtian: check what?
<snaf> On my taskbar, a few icons (klipper, the sound icon, battery, and updates) all have black behind them, and looks pretty bad, is there any way to get rid of this?
<legodude> snaf: I couldn't fix that until I upgraded to kde 4.2
<Arv3n> legodude, speaking of which.. kde 4.2 kicks so much ass. (H)
<legodude> yes
<legodude> it is fantastic
<Arv3n> agreed.
<snaf> So 4.2 is usable as of now? ie. I should update?
<Arv3n> it works fine here.
<Arv3n> o_O
<xtian> ok i'm lost
<legodude> works extremely well for me
<Arv3n> legodude, same here.
<legodude> xtian: I'm confused as to what exactly you are having trouble with
<pkodon> KDE4 looks cool, what do I miss if I use it, though?
<Arv3n> pkodon, wut u mean?
<xtian> ok, the taskbar is really tiny
<legodude> pkodon: miss vs kde3?
<pkodon> legodude: Yeah.
<Arv3n> i dunno.
<legodude> xtian: in width, or overall dimensions?
<Arv3n> id think if they havent put it in kde 4.2 yet, i dont think it'll get put in any time soon.
<legodude> pkodon: it's been a while since I have used kde3 so I can't really answer that
<xtian> width
<xtian> it just the half of the window
<legodude> xtian: hit the peanut on the right hand side then you can expand it
<legodude> cashew?
<pkodon> I think I originally picked kde3 because I read somewhere that there was still some kde3 stuff it didn't include/support.
<xtian> thanx... i was able to do it
<Arv3n> i dunno.
<Arv3n> kde 3.5 is old as crap.
<legodude> pkodon: nothing has been apparent to me as missing
<Arv3n> id just switch to kde 4 already, its the future anyway.
<pkodon> legodude: Okay, that's encouraging. Does it need more computer power than kde3?
<legodude> there may be missing features, but nothing obvious
<legodude> pkodon: again, don't know
<Arv3n> pkodon, technically, no.
<legodude> I'm running it on a beefy machine
<Arv3n> pkodon, since it uses qt4 which is faster than qt3 it _SHOULD_ be faster and use less memory.
<Arv3n> i saw some person running kde 4 + desktop effects on an eeepc. so i guess that should say something.
<legodude> I would skip 4.1 though
<legodude> 4.2 is such and improvement
<legodude> an
<Arv3n> i didnt like 4.1 much. =/
<Arv3n> ive heard kde 4.2 was faster.
<pkodon> I have an older Compaq, I think it's got a 700MHz AMD in it, and an older nVidia graphics card.
<Arv3n> dont do it.
<Arv3n> nvidia has problems atm with kde 4
<legodude> howso?
<Arv3n> its a nvidia problem, i think nvidia fixed a push with the latest beta drivers.
<legodude> I've not really seen any problems with kde on my nvidia
<Arv3n> well, with desktop effects.
<legodude> ahhh
<Arv3n> turn on desktop effects adn tell me how fast it is.
<Arv3n> with a 6150 and 6600 gt it runs horrible on both.
<Dragnslcr> No major problems here
<legodude> I think I had them on? with a 7200gs
<Dragnslcr> I have a 7900, I think
<genii> My 8800 works great
<Arv3n> its a major complaint with kde 4.
<Dragnslcr> Sad that I can't even remember anymore
<Arv3n> anywho.
<pkodon> It's an old Riva TNT2, so there's lots that's not supported by my video card.
<Arv3n> i just reinstalled.
<snaf> lol tnt2 i have one of those
<snaf> machine is from like 1999
<Arv3n> i love my new internet connection, its got 18 minutes to download 400mb. (H)
<Arv3n> kde 4.2 + amarok 2 + all intrepid updates in backports and everything. shweet.
<pkodon> When using donated equipment, though, you don't much care as long as it works.
<legodude> amarok 2... meh
<pkodon> I'm into retro-gaming anyway.
<Arv3n> whats retro gaming?
<Arv3n> i like team fortress 2.
<Arv3n> too bad its like a 7 gb download. =/
 * pkodon looks over at his Win98SE machine, and wishes he still had his Amiga.
<Arv3n> oh, man.
<Arv3n> i forgot to enable the openoffice 3 repos. lol
<pkodon> Arv3n: Retro gaming is playing that stuff from 20 years ago.
<legodude> dosbox ftw
<Arv3n> the only thing i like is super mario. but that was when i was 7. o.o
<Arv3n> im more into "current" games.
<pkodon> legodude: Yeah, and snes9x, Amiga Forever, etc.
<legodude> bleh, amiga and myself do not get along
<pkodon> legodude: Ever have one?
<legodude> yup
<legodude> a500
 * dr_willis has Several Amigas :) and the Amiga Emulators out there are pretty good.
<xtian> hey... how do i install programs like firefox or msn?
 * pkodon had 2 A2000, an A500, A1200 and a CDTV.
<legodude> it just clashed with me, along with next
<legodude> xtian: adept
<Arv3n> xtian, kubuntu?
<Arv3n> wut he said. ^
<legodude> k>applications>"install software"
<genii> xtian: From Add/Remove Programs  (Adept)
<xtian> ok
<xtian> thanx again
<dr_willis> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Arv3n> firefox has a lot of weird, weird dependencies i must say though.
<genii> !helpersnack | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<legodude> haha
<dr_willis> !helpersnack | ubottu
<ubottu> dr_willis: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<dr_willis> L)
<b0nn> what init level do I change to to only have a commandline?
<legodude> 3
<b0nn> ta
<Arv3n> why dont you just kill kdm.
<legodude> or that
<Arv3n> i dont think init 3 works on ubuntu, does it?
<pkodon> Speaking of retro-gaming, can anyone tell me why games such as Vega Strike and Freedroid RPG might quit without ever opening a window? Too little memory? Too old of a graphics card?
<Arv3n> no, i dont think it does.
<dr_willis> I dont think it works that way on ubuntu
<genii> b0nn: telinit 1           goes to single user. telinit 2   goes back to multi user level
<dr_willis> best to stop the kdm service
<legodude> seriously?
<b0nn> hmm 3 doesnt work
<genii> Arv3n: telinit.  2,3,4 and 5 are identical
<b0nn> I'll try and killkdm
<Arv3n> b0nn, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<legodude> why was that done?
<Arv3n> legodude, he wanted to kill kdm.
<dr_willis> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<legodude> ahhh
<legodude> init levels never made much sense to me either
<legodude> er, anyways
<b0nn> perfect
<Arv3n> np buddy ole pal.
<xtian> amsn is the best?
<pkodon> Hmm, perhaps I should ask the question on some blog somewhere.
<dr_willis> pkodon,  run an app from a terminal, look for error messages
<dr_willis> thats a way to get a clue as to why they are not running right
<pkodon> dr_willis: Can any app, even ones that use KDE, be run from a terminal?
<legodude> yes
<dr_willis> pkodon,  try it and see.. I cant think of ANY app that cant be ran that wy
<dr_willis> except perhaps for some kde applets-things that are always launched by other kde-programs
<pkodon> And, I don't need to know the exact path to the app? I'm still not used to where stuff gets installed.
<dr_willis> You dont need icons/menus to run X apps..
<dr_willis> echo $PATH
<legodude> usually you can just type the name of the app
<dr_willis> if its in the PATH - its all good.
<xtian> hey have a question, for example, i downloaded firefox from the mozilla page... am i able to install it from the zip file? or i have to use adept
<legodude> "which appname" tells you where it lives
<legodude> xtian: I would suggest installing via adept
<legodude> but you can certainly use it from a zip
<xtian> ok
<dr_willis> if somthing is in the packages - USE the packaged one - if you can. :)
<xtian> but using adept... it starts installing a lot of other stuff
<legodude> there are some kubuntu-specific firefox extensions
<xtian> Gnome stuff... is that normal?
<legodude> yes
<xtian> ok
<legodude> many apps need gnome libraries
<pkodon> Now there's something I am still not able to do: take a .tar.gz and install it, especially when the program needs to be compiled.
<dr_willis> This is when you experiment, and learn, and   grow as a linux user. :)
<xtian> i understand, thankyou... i have another problem with the taskbar, the icons are not being show, it just appears a blue square
<pkodon> dr_willis: Well, I was adventuresome enough to install Free Pascal (I've wanted to learn Pascal anyway).
<dr_willis> Install the compiler, Installed needed -dev packages. get source , ./configure, make,  (and look for any errors, if any go back to install needed -dev stuff)
<dr_willis> then make install. :)
<pkodon> Okay, off to do some experimenting ...
<legodude> compiling from source is really cool
<legodude> the first 500 or so times
<Arv3n> gentoo.
<Arv3n> yeah, i had to say it. :<
<pkodon> dr_willis: "make install" is the command line?
 * pkodon never used make, though he's used compilers.
<pkodon> I've looked at some make files and it all looks confusing.
<legodude> pkodon: ./configure; make; make install
<legodude> ha, look at ant files for java
<pkodon> Okay, I take it the semicolons allow you to put several commands on one command line?
<Dragnslcr> Or don't, if you value your sanity
<pkodon> Dragnslcr: Hmm, can't be any worse than a book I got from the library on APL.
<dr_willis> pkodon,  of course.. if you want to learn to compile.. first learn the command line
<dr_willis> Bash Basics - place to start
<mister-tea-lapto> ubuntu has some nice tutorials
<gautam> can any body pls tell me why i have problem loading www.ibibo.com using firefox in kubuntu 8.10. I dont have problem with othe site though
<xtian> HEY... Noob question, do i need an antivirus?
<mister-tea-lapto> on the start page of konqueror there are some links that link to other links about the basics
<dr_willis> f'p
<pkodon> dr_willis: ::nods:: I'm an old MS-DOS,AmigaDOS,CP/M,(whatever DOSes we had on the TRS80 Model I) user, I guess if I can find the docs, I can learn Bash/Csh/Sh/whatever.
<dr_willis> silly grandsone is going around my pc room banging on keyboards.. argh!
<mister-tea-lapto> xtian: no not in my opinion
<pkodon> Okay, well, off to play with command lines et-al.
<pkodon> Bye.
<xtian> hello?
<mister-tea-lapto> hi
<Dragnslcr> xtian- depends on if you're in the habit of downloading stuff from strange places
<xtian> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah... ok
<xtian> so exist virus for linux
<xtian> several times appears a windows that says something -kate... what's thaT?
<mister-tea-lapto> its an editor
<Dragnslcr> !kate
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Dragnslcr> Eh, not as informative as I was hoping for
<xtian> is it alright if i close it?
<Dragnslcr> !info kate
<ubottu> kate (source: kdesdk): KDE 4 Advanced Text Editor. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 876 kB, installed size 2452 kB
<Dragnslcr> Bit more useful
 * mister-tea-lapto loves kate
<xtian> haha thank you
<xtian> another question... in the taskbar appears some softwate upgrades... do you recomend to install them all?
<mister-tea-lapto> is space an issue?
<xtian> space an issue? what do you mean
<mister-tea-lapto> xtian: disk space I mean
<xtian> ah ok... it's not a problem...
<xtian> sorry i'm from Chile... my native language is spanish
<mister-tea-lapto> then as a new user my answer would be yes... I;ve had very good luck with them
<mister-tea-lapto> hablo espanol un poco
<mister-tea-lapto> ja ja
<xtian> jaja gracias entonces
<mister-tea-lapto> I can read and understand pretty well but as for writing it ...not so good
<kyle_> [20:45] <legodude> kyle_: you are trying to use the nvidia applet to change screen res?
<kyle_> i believe I am lego dude
<kyle_> My monitor is some chinese no name lcd..
<legodude> check your Xorg log file?
<kyle_> The monitor is a Kogi...
<legodude> should print out a list of modelines
<kyle_> how would i go about that?
<legodude> look in /var/log
<legodude> Xorg.0.log I think
<kyle_> ok im in it
<legodude> looks for lines like (II) intel(0): Modeline "1280x800"x0.0   68.94  1280 1296 1344 1408  800 801 804 816 -hsync -vsync (49.0
<kyle_> --) NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce 6100 at 00@00:05:0
<legodude> nah
<legodude> tells you driver is working
<kyle_> will this be at the top of xorg file middle or end? any idea?
<legodude> endish
<legodude> er
<legodude> middle?
<legodude> you can grep it nicely
<kyle_> ok
<kyle_> i think i found it
<kyle_> but there a bunch of
<kyle_> this stuff one sec
<kyle_> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
<kyle_> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)
<kyle_> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
<kyle_> theres lines upon lines of that
<legodude> ah
<legodude> something like grep -i -C 4 modeline Xorg.0.log >> modelines
<kyle_> my monitor is made for 1280x1024
<legodude> then pastebin
<legodude> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<legodude> or just pastepin the whole logfile
<legodude> bin
<kyle_> yea one sec.
<kyle_> hmm
<chris4585> would it be worth running kubuntu 8.10 on a fast computer with a old video card?
<kyle_> you want me to pastebin the whole xorg file?
<chris4585> the video card is splotchy while scrolling, but I guess thats just the drivers
<kyle_> I posted it
<legodude> kyle_: sure
<kyle_> on pastebin
<kyle_> uh
<legodude> okay
<legodude> link?
<kyle_> its under Journier21
<kyle_> http://pastebin.com/m1216bb24
<legodude> looks like it is not properly detecting your monitor
<kyle_> ok
<kyle_> uh...
<kyle_> the monitor is a cheap thing i got in 2002 , no name brand etc. how would i change my .xorg file to force it to recognize 1280x1024?
<legodude> you can look at the file generated by the nvidia utility
<legodude> and try and modify it from there
<kyle_> ummm
 * kyle_ is new, how would i go about this
<legodude> but I'm no expert on modlines, I really hate them
<legodude> well
<pjammer> is there still an xorg.conf file?
<legodude> in the nvidia config utility, there is somewhere a button to save config, and from that you can view the config it generates
<kyle_> what exactly is the nvidia config utility called?
<kyle_> theres something called screen resize
<legodude> "nvidia utility"?
<kyle_>  and rotate
<legodude> that's not it
<kyle_> ok... lol i cant find the nvidia utility in the k menu
<kyle_> nvidia x server settings?
<legodude> kyle_: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<legodude> it has a whole section on your problenm
<kyle_> k
<legodude> when in doubt, read the manuals...
<kyle_> dont know how i ever survived with 800x600 monitors early on
<kyle_> everything so gigantic .
<kyle_> hmmm the nvidia x server wont create a config file...
<[Relic]> Anyone get adobe air for 64bit working on 8.04?  The instructions didn't seem to work properly
<legodude> adobe air?
<legodude> kyle_: howso?
<kyle_> it wont write the . config file to where im telling it?
<legodude> the nvidia applet?
<kyle_> yes
<[Relic]> legodude, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941093
<kyle_> xserver
<legodude> do a select all, copy, and then paste into file
<kyle_> i cant even get into the file since it says it doesnt exist and i need to create one...
<kyle_> i have it create one  by saving to... desktop
<kyle_> and nothing is appearing.
<legodude> read what I wrote
<kyle_> select all copy and then paste into file?
<kyle_> what am I select alling?
<legodude> [Relic]: I can't even parse the adobe air website
<legodude> kyle_: you can preview the file
<kyle_> lol xserver just froze up...
<kyle_> how would i go about ending a frozen program in Kubuntu good sir?
<legodude> killall
<legodude> or ctrl + esc
<kyle_> ok
<kyle_> it says you do not appear to be using the nvidia x driver, Please edit your x configuration file , just and restart the x server
<kyle_> so then i save current configuration...
<[Relic]> deal with this tomorrow then
<legodude> kyle_: ?
<kyle_> thats the warning when i open xserver.
<legodude> ?
<legodude> I think you are using terminology incorrectly
<kyle_> i may not be.
<kyle_> what am I saying wrong?
<legodude> what exactly do you mean by "xserver:
<kyle_> nvidia x server settings?
<kyle_> thats the program name
<legodude> yeah, xserver is not the same thing as that
<kyle_> umm ok
<kyle_> well i didnt know there is different x servers.
<legodude> well, the xserver can be thought of as the display manager
<legodude> which programs (x clients) connect to when they want to display graphics
<legodude> and the xserver interacts with various drivers, including the nvidia drivers
<legodude> hence you are using the nvidia xserver driver config program
<kyle_> well my issue still stands though :/ it wont copy the .config over to wherever i tell it to, be it the desktop or in documents..
<legodude> did you copy the preview of the file?
<legodude> then paste it into kate?
<kyle_> there isnt a preview of the file for all i know from within the nvidia xserver...
<kyle_> program
<legodude> there is
<kyle_> ok
<legodude> when you go to save
<legodude> you can hit preview
<kyle_> jesus locked up again
<kyle_> im in the save configuration file screen
<kyle_> and i dont see a preview button.
<legodude> I'm not on a nvidia machine right now
<kyle_> well i assume it would be a nice big button saying preview.
<kyle_> it isnt there... hmmm the config file should be where the nvidia xserver is.
<legodude> there is
<kyle_> so maybe ill find it...
<kyle_> bah
<kyle_> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<kyle_>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<kyle_>                   line.
<kyle_> sh: pkg-config: not found
<kyle_> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'.
<werdnum> Anybody know how I can change my keyboard layout? I seem to have some strange layout where typing 'a gives á, '<space> gives ', and '' gives ´, with similar behaviour for ".
<SJr|Nbook> werdum is that in console, or in X
<SJr|Nbook> If it's in X, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"<
<SJr|Nbook> If it's in X, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<legodude> he's dead, SJr|Nbook
<SJr|Nbook> lame
<xtian> hi
<xtian> does someone know how to use Wine properly?
<legodude> uh?
<xtian> haha
<xtian> i'm trying to install windows live messenger
<dr_willis> wine whtever.exe
<xtian> yeah i know
<xtian> i already installed it
<legodude> or just click on the program
<legodude> or just run it
<xtian> but when i click the exe of messenger... wine opens and close inmediately
<legodude> command line
<dr_willis> try it from the command line.. get away from this clicking-fettish. :)
<xtian> haha... but i don't know any commands
<dr_willis> wine whtever.exe
<dr_willis> You just learned that one
<dr_willis> I woudl REALLY be spurised if window live messenger - worked in wine
<legodude> yeah
<legodude> ms programs
<dr_willis> and i mean really really really suprised
<xtian> it's not supposed to work on wine? :S
<dr_willis> it proberly uses 20 variantions of .net and 10 specilized MS only knows features of IE
<xtian> i thought wine it was good running MS programs
<legodude> it is made by MS
<dr_willis> xtian,  some do some dont.
<legodude> not so much MS exactly
<legodude> windows programs
<legodude> but MS crown windows jewels not so much
<dr_willis> wine notepad.exe   works fine. :)
<dr_willis> wine sol.exe also works
<legodude> yup
<legodude> but messenger, media player not so much
<dr_willis> once you start tossing in .net stuff. and other  layers  upon layers of MS embeded stuff...
<legodude> ie
<xtian> ok i understand
 * dr_willis has a hard time runnign actually windows apps under windows.. if they need .net stuff.. some times..
<xtian> mmm
<xtian> what should i do now? i mean... i have drivers and some programs... do you have some adviceS?
<mister-tea-lapto> what are you trying to do
<xtian> customize my desk? something like that
<dr_willis> thats a bit vague.. and sounds somewhat unrelated to your earlier statments...
<xtian> hahaha... i know...
<studio_> olá gentem
<studio_> algum brasileiro ? ou brasileira ?
<mister-tea-lapto> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<VictorDeKoLa> olá algum brasileiro aqui ?
<genii> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<snaf> Hey, how do you go about updating KDE to the new beta?
<snaf> Oh, I'm dumb
<snaf> Forget it, topic has the info :P
<Adola> How do I make a .tar.gz?
<genii> Adola: tar -czf tarname.tar.gz   file1-to-tar-up file2-to-tar-up etc
<Adola> o.O
<Adola> genii: Please help me thorugh this:P
<Adola> If I wanted to turn a folder into a .tar.gz.
<Adola> The file is called
<Adola> Folder'
<Adola> TESTBuildRevision1Linux
<genii> Adola: Where is the folder? On your desktop?
<Adola> in home.
<genii> Adola: In /home/yourusername               ?
<Adola> Yessir
<White_Pelican> I still need help with frostwire. It still complains about my version of java. I'm on hardy heron. this worked before I reinstalled my system
<genii> Adola: Then in konsole:     cd ~ ; tar -czvf somename.tar.gz ./Folder
<Adola> Ahh, tahnk you very much :P
<White_Pelican> can I get some help?
<dr_willis> install the actual sun java  perhaps?
<dr_willis> I normally install  kubuntu-restricted-extras and it grabs the sun java and other parts
<White_Pelican> I have problems with java 6 in certain web sites I use every day
<White_Pelican> so i'm hesitant to use it
<White_Pelican> the jave I am using is the sun version, not blackdown
<White_Pelican> java*
<dr_willis> double check with java --version or was it java -version
<White_Pelican> I already did
<White_Pelican> it's the sun version
<White_Pelican> 1.5
<dr_willis> so you are using the older java then?
<White_Pelican> if you consider 1.5 to be the "older" java then yes I am
<krishna> hi, i am a newbie, and have some queries.. is this where I am allowed to ask?
<dthacker> krishna: yes
<krishna> dthacker, I am thinking of using a desktop sharing server to be able to connect with my box using a laptop (laptop is xp, uses vncviewer 4.2.29
<krishna> what is the server I should be using on the kubuntu box?
<dthacker> krishna: tightvnc, perhaps?
<krishna> i tried vnc4server through adept, I am not able to find it after installation.. I am using 8.10, and update as indicated.
<dthacker> no experience in this matter
<krishna> helloo
<snarkster> good evening, when will 4.2 be released?
<zagaroth> can anyone help me setup dual monitors, i have been having some problems with it
<White_Pelican> dr_willis, as I predicted, java 6 does not work with the web sites I use
<White_Pelican> and it still didn't help froostwire anyway
<White_Pelican> frostwire*
<dr_willis> cant say taht ive ever had a issue with java 6 on any site.. or with frostwire either...
<dr_willis> so this may be a sign of a deeper issue.
<dr_willis> krishna,  it has no icon.. its a command line tool to start the server
<dr_willis> krishna,  and you will want to edit  the users .vnc/xstartup after running vnc4server the first time and setting up a password.
<krishna> where will I find the vnc4server executible?
<White_Pelican> dr_willis, this is not the first time I've seen this happen, go to pogo.com and try pogo bowl. I believe you needto sign up, but you don't have to join
<dr_willis> krishna,  you type 'vnc4server' at the command line
<dr_willis> krishna,  not every app has an icon :)
<krishna> got it. it created the .vnc/xstartup on its own.
<dr_willis> Yes it did.. and it most likely made a WRONG one. :)
<krishna> thanks dr_willis!
<krishna> ??
<dr_willis>  its proberly trying to run twm. which is NOT what you want
<dr_willis> when vnc4server starts up it runs the desktop/commands that are in xstartup
<dr_willis> it does NOT start your default desktop. it does not start kdm or any other login manager
<krishna> how do i mend it?
<dr_willis> now taht you ahve a xstartup made, and setup a vnc server password.. Kill the vncserver with  'vnc4server -kill :1' then EDIT the file to make it run what you want
<dr_willis> actually it may be vnc4server --kill :1
<dr_willis> if you are not carefull you will spawn more then 1 vnc4server.
<krishna> the xstartup says uncomment the two lines for normal desktop...
<snaf> Hey. I think I may have messed up my PC. Does anyone know what the latest linux kernel version that is used with kubuntu 8.10?
<dr_willis> You read comments.. :) good... :)
<krishna> one is for unsetting session manager and other is for exec'ing xinitrc
<dr_willis> I normally set up my vnc to run 'jwm' as a window manager.. I find the full kde or gnome desktops to make it too sluggish
<dr_willis> at one time vnc4servers default startup ran 'twm' which is not even isntalled by default.. so you would get a blank desktop
<krishna> I just want the complete interface on the desktop to be available in the vnc window.. how do i get that?
<dr_willis> which complete interface?
<dr_willis> Thers several to choose from. :)
<krishna> I want to look into vnc window and find it the same as my box monitor..
<dr_willis> You mean to say you want it to runt he SAME desktop as your default login desktop?
<krishna> yes
<dr_willis> I thought you said the comments mentioned that..  'the session manager' one...
<dr_willis> if you want it to run kde,  I think the proper command is 'startkde'   if you want to make it always run kde.
<krishna> yes... so uncommenting those two lines will get me my desktop on the box available through vnc viewer elsewhere...
<dr_willis> Perhaps.. I  never make it do that.
<dr_willis> Ive learned over the years to explicatly tell it what one. :)
<dr_willis> note that vnc4server will NOT be shareing the 'same' desktop as you are seeing when you login directly .. It will ahve its own instance of the desktop running 'hidden'
<krishna> yeah... i will have to put in those before i figure out I gues.. :-)
<krishna> why can;t I share the same desktop like I do on windows?
<dr_willis> because you are using the wrong vncserver to do it that way
<dr_willis> vnc is More flexiable then you realize from using it under windows
<dr_willis> gnome has its own built in vncserver that works the windows way..  i think kde does also.
<dr_willis>  i find that makes them even more sluggish.  i hate to think how slow kde4 will be over vnc that way
<krishna> which means I am already in trouble...
<dr_willis> No idea.. Im just answeringt the  questions you are asking.. :)
<dr_willis> VNC is a very flexible tool with lots of variants and specilized versions..
<krishna> of course... i get it now, lemme try and come back with answers / more questions... thx dr_willis for all the explanation!
<White_Pelican> dr_willis, I figure out the problem
<dr_willis> White_Pelican,  Oh?
<White_Pelican> frostwire couldn't figure out where it's jar files were, so I installed into a folder in my home, then I cd into that folder and run frostwire from there
<krishna> hey dr_willis, I found that the last line of the xstartup says twm &...
<dr_willis> krishna,  bingo.. thats starting a  window manager ya dont have. :)
<dr_willis> change it to 'startkde' perhaps. (the & may or may not be needed)
<dr_willis> That still wont share your 'currently running' kde desktop. You would have actually 2 different instances of KDE going.
<krishna> :-[ thanks for the warning !
<krishna> just what to do for the current one?
<dr_willis> Unless of course You do like i do.. and ssh intot he box..  and run vncserver, so  i have NO logged in/seeable desktop.   on the machines monitor.
<dr_willis> gnome has a vncserver built in, and KDE proberly does as well.. I only rarely use the gnome one.. and have never tried the kde one.
<dr_willis> I dont 'work' that way with them. :)
<dr_willis> I ssh in to the remote box. run vnc4server, then connect via a vncclient
<krishna> how to keep the box from spawning a default x session?
<dr_willis> Its not really an issue. if  it has KDM running   or not...
<dr_willis> someone may want to login,  locally, and  you could login via vncserver, and both be on the machine at the same time
<dr_willis> Or just stop the kdm service if you want.
<krishna> how?
<dr_willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<dr_willis> thers some sysv init tools that let you select what services to startup at boot time. the KDM service is what launches KDM
<krishna> my adept says upstart is installed
<dr_willis> upstart IS the sysv init system.. You may want to read up on it.. to learn how it works and services are started/stopped/changed
<dr_willis> the package manager will have several 'sysv' tools that also let you manage what services are loaded at boot.  If you want NO X starting at all. disable the KDm service
<dr_willis> !find sysv
<ubottu> Found: sysv-rc, sysvinit, sysvinit-utils, sysvutils, type-handling (and 4 others)
<dr_willis> !info  sysv-rc
<ubottu> sysv-rc (source: sysvinit): System-V-like runlevel change mechanism. In component main, is required. Version 2.86.ds1-59ubuntu13 (intrepid), package size 64 kB, installed size 272 kB
<dr_willis> !info  sysvinit
<ubottu> sysvinit (source: sysvinit): System-V-like init utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.86.ds1-59ubuntu13 (intrepid), package size 113 kB, installed size 300 kB
<dr_willis> KDe at one time had a nice GUI tool to do the job.. but ive not noticed if its in kde 4.1+
<p_quarles> dr_willis: it's an init system, but it is *not* the sys V init system; it was designed to replace that
<dr_willis> but the sysv init tools seem to work with it.. at least all the ones ive tried has...
<krishna> adept says sysvinit not installed.
<dr_willis> the 'select what things to run at boot' tools
<dr_willis> krishna,  check the package manager and read the descriptons - theres tools that let you pick what  things start at what runlevels.. there may alrleady be one isntalled in the menus.
<dr_willis> OR just dont worry about it. havig KDM running - isent going to be that much extra load on a mondern machine.
<krishna> okie let me just check if the basic vnc client conn works or not... brb...
<dr_willis>  sysv-rc-conf  - is a console/text based tool that lets you add/remove things from the default runlevels
<p_quarles> yeah, many things are started the same way in upstart; the sysv-rc-conf tool should still work (it's packaged for Ubuntu, at least)
<p_quarles> or, if you're me, you just brute force it: sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/S30kdm /etc/rc2.d/D30kdm
<dr_willis> theres some command line tool that can also add/remove a specific service.. but i forget its name..
<p_quarles> update-rc.d
<dr_willis> yea  - i can rember its one of the few commands ive seen that have a . in the name :) thats not like .sh
<lninjox> how do you brute force lost my password
<dr_willis> neer seen a way to recover a password..  use live cd.. and reset it to a known one.
<p_quarles> lninjox: boot into recovery mode and type passwd username
<dr_willis> or single/recovery   mode  :) from the grub menu.
<lninjox> on my lampserver
 * dr_willis isent sure when 'single user' mode became 'recovery' mode.
<p_quarles> dr_willis: since Ubuntu changed the GRUB menu
<p_quarles> lninjox: you mean you don't have physical access to the server?
<lninjox> yes i do
<dr_willis> I still think we need a 'fix these  common problem' entry in grub. ;)  I saw some disrto that had a similer thing to that
<p_quarles> lninjox: well, it's the same for any edition of Ubuntu: boot into recovery mode and type passwd username; then reboot
<lninjox> its that easy wow its the root password i forgot
<dr_willis> You mean the 'sudoers' password? or you actually have a root users password set?
<p_quarles> well, if you set the root password it's different, as recovery mode only boots without authenticating if you've left the root passwd locked
<dr_willis> in either case.  its about the same.. only  for the user. you need to give a user name to the passwd command I recall.
<lninjox> thanks i will try that
<dr_willis> Ive not noticed it asking for my root set password.. then again,, my root user and  main user have the same password. :)
<dr_willis> and i never forget them..
<lninjox> maybe im doing it wrong
<lninjox> i use root to access the server and change permissions to folders and such
<dr_willis> it would be best/safest to ssh in as a user, and then use sudo properly.
<dr_willis> assuming you are sshing in. :)
<lninjox> i see and yes i am
<lninjox> so even though im the user using su command actually gives me root priviliges
<lninjox> i see
<dr_willis> well have fun.. its bed time here.
<lninjox> but someone was talking about bruteforcing how do you do that
<lninjox> for curisotiy
<p_quarles> brute forcing a password? that doesn't really seem like a topic for this channel
<lninjox> and how can you protect yourself from it happening
<p_quarles> by having a good password
<lninjox> just wondered
<p_quarles> brute force cracking refers to going through every possible option; if your password is 1234, it's easy to crack that; if it's respectably random and long, it becomes much more difficult
<p_quarles> and ssh, for instance, can be configured to kick people off after three missed attempts or something; that's another way to make it all but impossible
<lninjox> thats what i was thinking anyway ya hear stories and wanted know how it worked
<lninjox> no bad intentions intended
<lninjox> happy new year
<p_quarles> lninjox: no worries; as you can see, though, physical access makes it impossible to protect against password changing/theft
<lninjox> how can i stop people from spanning my simple machine forums you know of any mods
<lninjox> spamming my bad
<binskipy2u> I got a question, dont know where to "ask it".. i have a nicely setup kubuntu w/everything I like and everything works.. (its 64bit) can I add just "any window manager".. wouldnt fluxbox, openbox be FASTER and use lots less memory then kde?
<krishna_> hey guys, back again, after noting another screw-up in my setup...
<krishna_> my wireless router is set up in bridged mode, and would not even respond to pinging from my laptop through wireless connection. However the wireless connection says 'connected'
<krishna_> is this normal?
<krishna_> I am chatting through a bridged mode dsl modem/wireless router combo box
<krishna_> now when I wanted to connect to the kubuntu box through the wireless LAN - wireless dsl router - wired connection to kubuntu,  I am not getting any pinging using either my gateway ip or the kubuntu box ip
<ollynetworking> lol
<krishna> ?
<aurelien> hello
<aurelien> i have install intrepid with kde 4.2 (updated), but i want now go back to kde 3.5, is there a solution ?
<amerigo> hello kubunters
<aurelien> hello amerigo
<qwerty67> hola
<amerigo> i've burn my monitor...
<qwerty67> hello
<aurelien> who can help me ?
<amerigo> i see you so big!!!
<amerigo> shoot aurelien
<aurelien> or is possible to install hardy 8.04 with kernel 2.6.27 ?
<amerigo> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<amerigo> aurelien: can you use adept?
<amerigo> aurelien: to be back to kde3 >>> look for kubuntu ... you may see kubuntu-kde4-desktop installed and kubuntu-desktop uninstalled >>> so install kubuntu-desktop
<aurelien> amerigo: i have found a solution with using KDE3 Intrepid PPA repository
<amerigo> aurelien: automatically it should be uninstall kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<amerigo> exactly
<aurelien> and i'm installing kubuntu-desktop-kde3
<amerigo> but do not unistall before you have installed kubuntu-desktop
<aurelien> no i have install without uninstall kde4
<amerigo> right...
<amerigo> after installation you can remove also kde4
<aurelien> i will choose on logon with kde3 or kde4
<amerigo> but they can qorks togheter
<amerigo> work
<OxDeadC0de> is "systemsettings" a kde or kubuntu program?
<alid> hi there, does anybody know how i can remove downloaded packages which i got by adept and installed from my hard disk?
<aurelien> fucking repository, when installing packages, there's a fucking error and a fatal exit,
<aurelien> i don't know how install kde 3.5 under intrepid
<stdin> !language | aurelien
<ubottu> aurelien: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stdin> and you can't install KDE 3 in Intrepid unless you compile it yourself
<stdin> alid: "sudo apt-get clean"
<stdin> OxDeadC0de: Kubuntu in KDE 3, KDE in KDE 4
<OxDeadC0de> never mind stdin ty, found it (was kde4 tho)
<OxDeadC0de> categories/preferences-system.png
<alid> stdin: thanks! but wouldn't it uninstall the package from my computer?
<aurelien> thk stdin
<stdin> alid: clean clears out the local repository of retrieved package files. It removes everything but the lock file from /var/cache/apt/archives/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/.
<stdin> from the apt-get manpage
<stdin> so the answer is, it won't try to uninstall anything, just remove the .deb files
<alid> stdin: i want to just remove the "eclipse" from my local repository, and not other programs. can i limit the "sudo apt-get clean" just to that particular package?
<alid> stdin: to just remove that particular package (eclipse) i mean. sorry for my bad english.
<stdin> alid: if you just want to remove one package then use "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/eclipse*.deb"
<alid> stdin: great! that's exactly what i was looking for!
<alid> stdin: thanks a lot! :-*
<alid> aurelien: i used this post and got KDE 3.5 installed on my intrepid. it works fine! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963695
<stdin> ^ use that at your own peril, it's not supported
<aurelien> alid: i have try this and have error
<alid> aurelien: what kind of error?
<alid> stdin: i'm not sure if there would be any problems with this KDE 3.5 in future. the only thing that i can say is that it's almost two weeks that i'm using KDE 3.5 on my intrepid and i haven't encountered any specific problems.
<aurelien> alid: conflicts
<alid> aurelien: sorry. i'm not that professional to help with this problem. i followed those steps and everything went fine.
<alid> does anybody know if it is possible to instant message somebody in kopete who is not in your list (without adding him/her to your list of course!)?
<alid> i use yahoo messenger protocol
<zer0o> hi guys! known issue overhere, searched it up on the forums and apparently not solved... korganizer reminder daemon automatically starts at boot even when unchecked "start at login" and closed. how do i avoid that? thanks
<hyper_ch> zer0o: do you auto-save the running session when you exit?
<zer0o> hyper_ch: dunno how to do that so i dont think so, might it be "autosaved"?
<hyper_ch> zer0o: you have to check what you set it to
<hyper_ch> zer0o: make it to autosave and then exit the session while the daemon is not running
<zer0o> hyper_ch: i didnt set it up thatz why im saying i dont think so
<hyper_ch> zer0o: and then turn off the autosave
<zer0o> how do i do that?
<hyper_ch> system settings
<zer0o> yes, once there?
<hyper_ch> zer0o: familiarize yourself there :)
<zer0o> hyper_ch: if im asking you is cuz i cant find it myself
<hyper_ch> zer0o: what options do you have there?
<zer0o> loooots
<zer0o> and i really dunno where that could be
<peabody> OK, this is really stupid.. http://tinyurl.com/89vkyb
<peabody> I can't connect a Sansa Fuze to my laptop, like it doesn't even register that it's connected to my USB
<peabody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/98895/
<baru> hello!
<baru> i have a question
<baru> why the keyboard, when kubuntu load after login, runout?
<alid> does anybody know if it is possible to instant message somebody in kopete who is not in your list (without adding him/her to your list of course!)? I'm using Yahoo Messenger Protocol.
<DarkSmoke> msn protocol?
<ibert> hi. How can I activate that a java class is correctly interpreted and not ignored by w3m or links or lynx?
<alid> does anybody know if it is possible to instant message somebody in kopete who is not in your list (without adding him/her to your list of course!)? I'm using Yahoo Messenger Protocol.
<foxmulder881> Just upgraded to kde 4.2 beta 2 this morning with kernel 2.6.28-4. Working great.
<alid> how can i change the arrow icon which hides unwanted icons in the kicker's tray? it's a tiny black arrow by default, my kicker's background is alos black, and this arrow is invisible!
<peabody> hmm.. can I attach a 3.5" internal CD-ROM drive to a 3.5" HDD enclosure and mount a cd from it?
<shmokh> i have some questions on Ubuntu opreating system ....can any body help me out ?
<hyper_ch> !question | shmokh
<ubottu> shmokh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shmokh> thankfull for that
<shmokh> where can i find a program that runs MSN messanger ?
<hyper_ch> shmokh: did you search synaptic for msn?
<shmokh> i've tried kopte and amsn , they both didn't work out
<hyper_ch> shmokh: try emesen
<shmokh> good , i have my friend working on it ,
<shmokh> can you access to my computer and fix it ? i have problems with resolotion
<hyper_ch> shmokh: it's not a good idea to let anyone on your computer
<shmokh> cos i'm new in this and almost beginner
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me why my display driver insn't installing after i click activate?
<hyper_ch> shmokh: don't query me
<hyper_ch> shmokh: one more query and yuo're on my block list
<shmokh> oh
<shmokh> sorry
<shmokh> but you haven't answer my question
<hyper_ch> I don't answer anything in a query
<shmokh> ok i'm sorry about this
<shmokh> let me start again
<shmokh>  i have problems with resolotio
<shmokh> can you help me out with it ?
<shmokh> resolotion
<hyper_ch> no
<shmokh> ok sorry for desturbing or bothring you
<shmokh> bye
<Nalleman> does anyone here have the problem that notification icons in the lower panel is not drawn properly?
<Nalleman> some of them gets "blended" with each other
<hyper_ch> Nalleman: only with aMSN sometimes.... rest is ok for me
<Nalleman> Ok, and you dont care much about it?
<hyper_ch> not really
<Nalleman> ok, then next question. How can I turn off the "save session" function so programs are actually closed when the computer is turned off
<hyper_ch> Nalleman: system settings
<Nalleman> hyper_ch, I cant find it
<Nalleman> aaah, its an advanced tab
<thomas__> I just installed 8.10, but I'm confused about the nvidia drivers.  How do I make sure that I'm using the nvidia drivers, rather than the nv driver?
<hyper_ch> thomas__: restricted driver manager
<thomas__> what's the command to run it?
<Dekans> jockey-kde
<Dekans> (maybe, i'm not sure)
<hyper_ch> thomas__: check the entries in the system folder in kmenu
<thomas__> I've got it, thanks for your help!
<ivan_> народ кто нить может помочь, Ubuntu 8.10 не полностью русская, локализацию делал
<Mamarok> !ru | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ozzem> a
<Nalleman> how can startup and shutdown sound be turned off?
<Babuto`> hi i have problem connecting to internet with my computer which is on kubuntu, but the connection works for the computer which are on windows
<DreadKnight> anyone managed to get a bluetooth headset working in intrepid?
<ubuntu_> hola! estaba mirando los efecto de escritorio lo tenia deshabilitado y cuando habilito se me puso negro tarda mucho en agregar....... reinicie y ya luego  me salio este mensaje en inicio cuando carga  kubuntu routine check of drives:dev/sda1
<ubuntu_> podrian ayudarme?
<Mamarok> !es | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu_> gracias
<Mamarok> de nada
<kriox> hi...
<kriox> can i use the repositery of 7.10 or 6.06 to install kde linguage package
<kriox> ??
<chukwuma> hello all
<chukwuma> I want to speak to some one
<chukwuma> wanna chat
<spawn57> hi folks, anyone using kde 4.2 beta from kubuntu?  Is it stable enough for everyday use?
<Dekans> yes
<Dekans> I use it
<Dekans> except dolphin it's almost stable
<spawn57> ohh sweet
<spawn57> I'll try using it now then
<Babuto`> hi, i have plasma that crashes at startup (i have kde4.2 beta) ; i've tried to delete ~/.kde-neon/share/config/plasma* but i still have the problem
<DreadKnight> Babuto`: happened to me too a few days ago
<DreadKnight> Babuto`: had to upgrade from terminal.... it's good practice to delete the whole .kde-neon folder from time to time i noticed, or just rename it so you can keep your data..
<Guest94846> I have to install kde 4.2 but didn't work because some kdebase package problems and now I want to return to kde 4.1
<Guest94846> how can I undo the process??
<Babuto`> DreadKnight i deleted the directory and that did not worked
<DreadKnight> chukwuma: feeling depressed there buddy? :P
<Guest94846> I cann't install kde-icons-oxygen package and because of that kde 4.2 cann't be installed
<Guest94846> someone can help me please
<Guest94846> anybody ?
<cristi_> stie cineva romana?
<Thor> how can i make konqueror to be the default file manager instead dolphin ?
<Thor> da cristi
<cristi_> cum instalez xmms?
<Mamarok> !ro | cristi_, Thor
<ubottu> cristi_, Thor: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<Thor> sorry guys
<Thor> :D
<Mamarok> Guest94846: what repos do you use?
<Mamarok> Guest94846: is it the only package that does not install?
<Guest94846> Mamarok: I try the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main
<Mamarok> ok, but is this the only package that does not install?
<Guest94846> no..many, because of that
<Guest94846> let my show you
<Mamarok> Guest94846: pastbin
<Guest94846> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99006/
<Guest94846> here is using the solution propose by adept-manager
<Guest94846> so far I have read is something to do with koffice, but I cann't remove the software because always apt-get try to do the same
<Mamarok> Guest94846: you should install kdebase!
 * Mamarok is afk for 15 minutes
<Guest94846> Mamarok: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/99009/ installing kdebase
<Guest94846> Mamarok: it doesnt matter what I try to install at the end, everything depends on the kde-icons-oxigen
<spawn57> is there an error message you can show us/
<Mamarok> Guest94846: you might have to override the kde-cons-oxygen package then
<Mamarok> Guest94846: are you sure all your sources show intrepid?
<Mamarok> spawn57: Kidding...
<Mamarok> Kidding...
<Mamarok> sry, wrong channel
<Mamarok> spawn57: http://paste.ubuntu.com/99006/
<Mamarok> Guest94846: you let adept-manager change the sources to Intrepid, did you?
<Mamarok> Guest94846: try the following:
<Guest94846> Mamarok:  yes.. deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-experimental/ubuntu intrepid main is that wrong?
<Mamarok> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite kde-icons-oxygen
<peabody> in ubuntu, under system -> administration you have an option to Create USB Startup Disk... how do I do this in KDE?
<spawn57> heh
<Mamarok> Guest94846: your other source repos are Intrepid too?
<Guest94846> yes
<Mamarok> ok, try the above command then
<Guest94846> Mamarok: I will try that what you wrote
<spawn57> do apt-get -f install
<Mamarok> spawn57: hey...
<spawn57> Mamarok: yeah?
<Guest94846> Mamarok: output-> dpkg: error processing kde-icons-oxygen (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory Errors were encountered while processing kde-icons-oxygen:
<Mamarok> oh, brilliant
<Mamarok> did you do sudo apt-get update && upgrade?
<Guest94846> Mamarok: yes..I did
<Mamarok> hm, did you try sudo apt-get install kdebase?
<Guest94846> Mamarok: yes, but if I try to install kdebase became the same problem, need the kde-icons-oxygen package
<Guest94846> Mamarok: I will try a fresh install of kubuntu and upon that the kde 4.2
<Mamarok> Guest94846: sry, my bad, you must give the package path, moment please
<Guest94846> Mamarok: ok
<Mamarok> sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-icons-oxygen_4%3a4.1.85-0ubuntu1~intrepid1~ppa1_all.deb
<Guest94846> Mamarok: I supose did work.. just some warning of --force enabled
<Mamarok> that's normal
<Mamarok> but you must install kdebase
<Guest94846> I am doing it
<Guest94846> Mamarok: done!!
<Guest94846> Mamarok: sudo apt-get instal kdebase works
<Mamarok> Guest94846: do an update && upgrade again, to be sure you have everything
<dillzz> can somebody please troubleshoot an atheros network card in kubuntu 8.04 32 bit?
<Mamarok> and then do sudo dpkg --configure -a, you might have a few things not configured yet
<Mamarok> dillzz: sry, don't have such a card
<dillzz> mamarok thanks anyway
<Guest94846> Mamarok: done!, 1 not upgradfe, gwenview
<Guest94846> *upgrade
<Mamarok> Guest94846: that's normal
<Mamarok> you still can use the old gwenview
<Guest94846> Mamarok: so.. I will restart the system.. thanks very mcuh..
<Guest94846> *much
<Mamarok> Guest94846: de nada :)
<Guest94846> :)
<Guest94846> do you speak spanish?
<Guest94846> or just "hasta la vista baby"?
<Guest94846> Mamarok: bis du Deustch??
<Guest94846> Mamarok: also..ich glaube du bis Frau..oder?
<Mamarok> lo intiendo, non lo hablo :)
<Mamarok> and yes, I'm a woman
<Mamarok> and not German, I'm Swiss
<Guest94846> what a nice surprice..:)
<Guest94846> well..thanks again.. :-)
<BluesKaj> howdy
<BluesKaj> ok I'll try this question here : strange happenings in kde4.2 ..previouis to yesterday i was able to launch google earth from the Icon on my desktop , now it launches from the desktop, but with no globe or options . I tried launching from the run command with kdesudo  ,and GE works just fine , with all options and features ..same goes if iI sudo  googleearth from the shell...is this an ownershiip issue and if so, how do I fix it ?
<matic> can someone help me setting up wireless?:)
<dr_willis> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dr_willis> :)
<dr_willis> if by setting up you mean - getting your wireless card going.. Its either been a no-brainer, or a no-chance-in-tahiti    :)
<linux_> uu
<BluesKaj> yeah, dr_willis, I ran kubuntu lived cd on wifes new lappy and was able to set up wireless with 2 mouse clicks and the pw. I was pleasnatly surprised.
<dr_willis> BluesKaj,  yep - latest release  finally got it working on my laptops also.
<dr_willis> Befor that.. i could never get it working right. or at all.
<dr_willis> or id get wireless working.. then wired wouldent work..
<BluesKaj> really eh
<BluesKaj> dr_willis, much experience with ownership cmnds like chown etc ?
<BluesKaj> BBL ...errands
<spawn57> damn, kopete crashes cos of the new wlm plugin..
<Raceman> spawn57: I had that issue once after upgrading to kde4.2 & WLM plugin, I decided to delete all kopete profile data in my /home dir, the last day it's working fine for me.
<dr_willis> whats to expierence with chown.. :) you set the files to the proper owner.. and there ya go.
<dr_willis> ;p
<spawn57> Raceman: alright I'll give that a shot
<Raceman> be warned that all your conversation data and profile data will lost
<Raceman> spawn57: /home/yourprofile/.kde/share/apps/kopete and /home/yourprofile/.kde/share/config/kopeterc
<Raceman> somebody in #python, can I have an invite? I've a python script question
<dr_willis> Raceman,  it may require  your Nick to be Identified/regiestered
<Raceman> how can i do that? I remember /nickserv for years ago, but that did'nt worked
<dr_willis>  /msg nickserv help
<Raceman> Oh yes ;p thanks :-)
<Raceman> Lol, I'm registered and last seen 3 years ago
<nado> hi
<senfman> hi
<nado> anybody using amarok2?
<nado> and as annoyed as me about what they call improvements?
<BluesKaj> nado, I removewd it and reinstalled 1.4
<nado> BluesKaj: will do so as well
<BluesKaj> improvements bah ,, it sucked ..dumbed down a lot of features ti make it so called user friendly
<nado> yeah
<BluesKaj> I wish kde wasn't trying to emulate MS
<nado> besides that, it overrides my system volume and eats up my playlist
<BluesKaj> or amarok or whoever is responsible for amarok 2
<caracal_> join pardus
<pjammer> haha, wicked commando advertising dude.
<SSJ_GZ> drink coors
<pjammer> SSJ_GZ: coors... now that is funny.
<pjammer> bud at least.
<pjammer> busch ftw.
<SSJ_GZ> :)
<khakane> did someone say buds?
<Guest32469> is there any application to mount easily a iso file??
<dew> hello
<BluesKaj> Guest32469, what type of iso file ..video ?
<smoalne> hello
<BluesKaj> VLC will play video iso's
<Guest32469> BluesKaj: some dvd iso
<Guest32469> BluesKaj: dvd-film
<BluesKaj> Guest32469, then the VLC player will play iso's
<BluesKaj> !vlc | Guest32469
<ubottu> Guest32469: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<buckethead> Thats funny.. VLC is what brought me in today too... With .8 I could play videos over samba almost normally. With .9 it wants to download the entire thing first. Is there a way to change this?
<senfman> i have problems downloading libasound2-dev on the current ubuntu version.
<senfman> i get the following error message
<senfman> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<senfman>   libasound2-dev: Depends: libasound2 (= 1.0.15-3ubuntu4) but 1.0.16-0ubuntu0.1 is to be installed
<BluesKaj> buckethead, I'm disappointed in the new VLC version ..it's streaming options are screwed up somehow . I can't get it to stream to a file on the hdd
<BluesKaj> buckethead, and the crew over at #vlc aren't any help at all ..they justblame it on kde
<vishnu> new to kubuntu
<buckethead> Bah. I do hate the blame game.
<buckethead> A little more unity and working together would go a very long way.
<buckethead> Thanks.
<BluesKaj> buckethead, agreed but the defects must be pointed out too
<monkata> hi
<monkata> ima li bulgari
<monkata> tuk
<monkata> ?
<jhunold> !bg | mo
<ubottu> mo: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<jhunold> !bg | monkata
<ubottu> monkata: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<monkata> yes
<suzi> how can I install the latest nvidia drivers 180.11 or 180.16 beta? I mean where can i find any repository?
<Guest32469> BluesKaj: but is not to play them, is to rip them.. so, my question remain, is there any application or script to easily mount and unmount iso??
<khakane> you can mount it from CLI dont even need an app
<khakane> mount filename.iso /mnt/point -o loop=/dev/loop0
<suzi> in which repository can I find nvidia 180.11 ?
<neversfelde> suzi: afaik is this a beta version, I think there is no official package.
 * jussi01 wonders if envy has it...
<neversfelde> suzi: btw, newest version is 180.18
<DexterF> hi
<suzi> neversfelde: i probably i have t owait fot official package
<DexterF> when I keep shift pressed for a couple of seconds the keyboard stops working. doing it again frees the keys. what's this?
<Koordin> hi i have a problem with the package kde-nightly : plasma crashes on startup
<DexterF> deja vu
<buckethead> Koordin: Would it be mean of me to say try again tomorrow? :/
<Koordin> buckethead: ok i'll try again tomorrow
<ivan_> проблема,видео прыгает, что делать???
<buckethead> The thing about nightlys and such, They aren't really meant for production environments. Testing, Playing, Sure.
<robinr> ivan_: english please
<Lipe_pe> I'm having a little problem here with apache in ubuntu 8.10... I just can't connect to my pages in offline mode ... how can i fix it, please !?
<kriox> is somebod
<kriox> sorry
<ivan_> проблема на Ubuntu 8.10
<jussi01> !ru | ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<madgeek007> is tthere any way to prevent kopete  from crashing on configure wwith a tv card?
<marek_> hi, what is native kde4 PIM app? im looking for todo list ...
<kriox> hi..
<jussi01> marek_: kontact
<kriox> the question is: if the version in no long support every kind of update is not more possible?
<jussi01> kriox: can you reword that?
<jussi01> kriox: you are running feisty?
<kriox> yes
<jussi01> kriox: you can update through to gutsy, but normal repos are not available anymore
<kriox> jussi01: well i need only the language pack
<jussi01> kriox: there are no more updates or repos for feisty...
<jussi01> I strongly suggest you upgrade
<kriox> jussi01: i work at best whit my computer
<kriox> no update it's possible
<jussi01> !upgrade  | kriox
<ubottu> kriox: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<buckethead> I don't think running feisty is safe.
<kriox> safe is not a problem
<ruzaimi> hello
<ruzaimi> any malay in this room
<sl102c87> Hi
<Tamagotono> I am trying to have this command run to change the cpu voltage "echo “9:21 72:20 6:17 134:17″ > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/phc_controls".  I have added it to /etc/rc.local but it does not do anything.  The command works fine from CLI.  Anyone have any suggestions as to how to figure out why it does not work?
<nop_> hello
<nop_> does anyone know how to suppress at the kde4 start
<nop_> ?
<nop_> * suppress the sound
<Dekans> in notifications settings
<nop_> ok i got it thank you
<sl102c87> hello
<khakane> wow i think i may be trying for a record
<khakane> my 3 year old has ubuntu on his laptop now ;)
<NintendoGuy0> lol khakane, can he even use it?
<khakane> somewhat
<khakane> he knows how to launch a dvd ;)
<khakane> the important thing is him not growing up windows ;)
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<NintendoGuy0> lol
<draik> Hello all. I was installing SP3 to my XP system and it froze. Rebooted and it said that it was going back to the prior settings. It rebooted itself and now there is not XP for me to access. How can I install SP3 from within this Kubuntu partition?
<NintendoGuy0> khakane, can you join #kubuntu-offtopic please?
<jussi01> draik: no xp at grub?
<khakane> i suppose
<jussi01> draik: you can try running sudo update-grub
<draik> jussi01: There is XP at grub. There isn't XP after that part. I have get the splash screen of windows booting, but after that, it's a black screen and all is frozen.
<jussi01> draik: then Im afraid youve messed your xp install.. go talk to the lads in ##windows
<draik> jussi01: Do you think they would know about using this partition of Kubuntu to fix the XP partition on the same HDD?
<jussi01> draik: no, and I doubt its possible, but they should know some tricks how to fix windows...
<jussi01> you may have to back up your stuff and reinstall windows thpough
<jussi01> in which case you may need to reinstall grub
<draik> jussi01: I did want to get a new HDD, but for my Kubuntu partition, not XP
<Kovert> I am using KDE 4.1.3 in my sources.list is it normal to find my backports commented out?
<Kovert> canonical is also commented out
<abo> hello, how can I switch to hwcursor ?
<Kovert> what is the difference between deb and deb-src in the sources list
<Kovert> !deb-src
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deb-src
<Kovert> !deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<Kovert> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<ali__> whats the best CBT training avaliable for Kubuntu
<Ahadiel> !pm | skizofrenia
<ubottu> skizofrenia: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ali__> hummmm
<ali__> I have got a question
<ali__> I read on Offensive Security website that.. The BACKTRACK to the MAX will also be avaliable online
<Kovert> ali__: please just ask the question
<ali__> but they said coming soon , does anybody knows , how much time it will take for the backtrack to the max to come as an online course
<ali__> hey is there any good Kubuntu CBTs ?
<Kovert> ali__: you would need to ask them on their website
<Kovert> ali__: http://www.linux.org/lessons/ ?
<ali__> i saw CBTs of Ubuntu of VTC , but VTC trainings are crap
<ali__> so i was looking for some other computer based training
<Kovert> ali__: I klearned it the hard way trying and getting my ass kicked here
<buckethead> Is there a way to run a command everytime something is put in a folder?
<Kovert> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<buckethead> So rather than having it execute when the file is placed there, just have it check for new files every few minutes? Haha, That makes so much more sense.
<Kovert> you can schedual cron every 5 seconds
<Kovert> buckethead: :-)
<Riddell> ** Kubuntu meeting now in #ubuntu-meeting
<Kovert> how can I fix this? using 4.3.1 "KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/ktorrent'."
<khakane> Kovert: which ktorrent
<Kovert> khakane: 3.1.2
<khakane> no, type 'which ktorrent'
<Kovert> think that is the latest
<khakane> in a term
<Kovert> "/usr/bin/ktorrent"
<khakane> weird.
<Kovert> khakane: yup!
<khakane> maybe one day torrents will be outlawed
<Kovert> ktorrent works fine
<Kovert> khakane: thats a huge help laffing
<khakane> If you've run into the error message KDEInit could not launch '/usr/bin/ktorrent' on KDE 4, you are not alone. It appears that this is a KDE Bug that should be resolved in a bug-fix update in the near future. This also apparently affects other applications besides KTorrent.
<khakane> amazing what google does.
<Kovert> ok I iwll put the with the rss plazmoid bugg in my bug house
<Tuetensuppe> does anyone know about random firefox crashes in kubuntu 8.10? no error message
<Kovert> Tuetensuppe: tried it with no plugins?
<Kovert> m/me no issues
<Tuetensuppe> no, i should try this ;)
<Tuetensuppe> i only use noscript and adblock
<khakane> did you install addblock out of apt?
<Tuetensuppe> no
<Tuetensuppe> firefox
<khakane> might try the one in apt if no plugins works
<Kovert> tuxwulf: well first place is safe mode
 * Kovert uses none of them
<Tuetensuppe> ok i will try this
<Tuetensuppe> thx. by the way, i have another crazy problem:
<buckethead> Adblock is mandantory in my life. I don't surf the net without it anymore.
<Tuetensuppe> i open a link in an application like kopete or kmail
 * Kovert doesnt use the Interweb at all
<buckethead> I can see that Kovert. You clearly live an unwired existance :)
<Kovert> bucketheaD: correct
<Tuetensuppe> firefox opens not the link directly... i get then "file:///var/tmp/kdecache-<username>/krun/9375.0.29-14-flops-high-tech-2008.html" for example
<Kovert> weird no http
<Kovert> thinks it's off line?
<Tuetensuppe> it uses a tmp copy of the link i think
<Kovert> does it work in Konqurer?
<Tuetensuppe> mom
<Tuetensuppe> damn, setting "in the following browser" -> firefox instead of "in an application based on the url" fixed it
<Tuetensuppe> i think i tried this already
<buckethead> Anybody know any ruby?
<buckethead> What I was trying to do is add a switch to change a variable (constant?) and what I got was this "/usr/local/bin/mp4izenew:67: warning: already initialized constant HEIGHT"
<buckethead> However, It appears to have worked?
<Rioting_pacifist> im trying to setup raid0 for swap and / is it better to setup raid0 across the drives then partition or can i just use lvm and set it up to act like raid0
<matthias__> hey
<Kovert> hoc can i use a .pls file?
<Kovert> how that os
<Kovert> is
<Kovert> damn
<Tuetensuppe> Rioting_pacifist: maybe that can help you: http://linas.org/linux/raid.html
<p_quarles> Kovert: that's a "playlist" - it doesn't do much good without the audio files referred to in the file, but you can try playing it in Amarok and seeing what happens
<Kovert> p_quarles: that should pull the mp3 files
<p_quarles> Kovert: if they're where the .pls file thinks they are, yes
<Kovert> p_quarles: Do I need KDE4 for amarok2?
<p_quarles> Kovert: well, yes, but you don't need amarok2 to open a .pls file
<Kovert> p_quarles: cant get amarok to open it
<p_quarles> Kovert: just about any audio player will do that, including either current version of amarok
<p_quarles> Kovert: then it's not a working file
<Kovert> should have been an Internet radio station
<Kovert> http://minnesota.publicradio.org/tools/play/streams/the_current.pls
<Kovert> I put the url in amarok and it works!
<bernard_59650> Bonjour on ne parle que anglais ?
<Kovert> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bernard_59650> Merci du renseignement
<p_quarles> Kovert: yeah, that's how streaming playlists work - you need the full URL . . .
<Kovert> yah but...
<Kovert> I dont like the song that is playing :-(
<p_quarles> Kovert: that has nothing to do with the software involved here
<Kovert> P-qI think I knew that rofl
<Kovert> p_quarles: thanks for changing the song
<siw3rs> siema
<siw3rs> mam problem
<siw3rs> czyt znajde tu pomoc?
<siw3rs> chuj wam w cyce
<jussi01> !pl | siw3rs
<ubottu> siw3rs: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<wesley> does running amd64 make much different when i have 2 gb of system memory ?
<Tuetensuppe> you will have more problems with your drivers
<wesley> running now 32 bit, but i can run amd64
<Tuetensuppe> you'll need 64bit drivers
<Tuetensuppe> for example my lightscribe function from my dvd writer does not run on 64 bit
<wesley> okay, but i have that covered, i mean in performance i only have 2 gb of system memory
<wesley> dont even know if my lightscribe works, because ive never used it
<harald> need help with opengl render errors on intel 945 graphics chipset (but also same problem with 915)
<Tuetensuppe> with 64 bit you can use more than 3.2 GB of RAM. it does not mention if you have 2 ore more GB of RAM. I haven't experienced any perfomance boosts with 64 bit
<War3> hello. I am having a warcraft3 problem with Bnet, I can log into Bnet and host games and chat. but I can't see other peoples games or connect to them. does anyone know why?
<wesley> okay, because i have installed the 32 bit version, was only cd´s i had
<Tuetensuppe> it's ok, i use only 32 Bit systems at that time
<pjammer> i'm using 64 bit with 2 GB of RAM. it kicks ass, fwiw.
<Tuetensuppe> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Memory_limitations
<wesley> most people say 64 bit running isnt that must faster when you dont have 4 gb of memory or more
<jparishy> I've got a rather weird problem. I jut added the repository to update to KDE 4.2 beta 2, and after hitting restart, my computer has gone to a black screen with an assorted array of symbols of different colors, ie. green smileyfaces, music notes, etc
<jparishy> Part of the update was the linux kernel 2.6.27-9, maybe that is the problem?
<wesley> but 64 bit is i fact beter than 32 bit? Or is that a misunderstanding?
<harald> can someone please give me a helping hand with intel 945 graphics and opengl problems?
<khakane> whats the problems?
<khakane> poor performance?
<harald> no, but render errors
<khakane> you could try this in your xorg.conf
<harald> for instance, google earth cannot properly display
<khakane> Option      "AccelMethod"   "XAA"
<khakane> under your "Device" section
<khakane> i got lot better performance out of 965 that way
<harald> I'm experiencing the same problems on both an EeePC with 945 as well as on an older Acer with 915 chipset.
<khakane> give that a shot see if it helps
<harald> what's the difference between XAA and the usual DRI?
<khakane> there are problems with the other acceleration styles on intel video atm
<harald> XAA -- x accelerated architecture?
<harald> okay, will try that and come back to report.
<khakane> and yes it is
<War3> wesley: its not really so much better that it matters, compilers aren't too great for 64bit cpus, since 32bit research has a further edge
<khakane> XFree86 Acceleration Architecture
 * harald about to Alt-Backsp...
<wesley> harald i need help on that intel stuff to
<amortvigil> help my menu bars return empty every login
<khakane> stop rebooting :)
<bernard_> je ne trouve plus le serveur en Français !
<khakane> harald: any better?
<harald> well, selecting XAA did not help.
<khakane> ;\
<harald> situation is as follows...
<amortvigil> khakane: hehe funny
<khakane> amortvigil: sorry :)
<bernard_> SVP pouvez vous me donner le lien en fr merci
<harald> kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2beta2 installed. kwin is running and compositing is enabled.
<khakane> harald: i really dont know what else to check, everything rendered fine for me but slowly till i changed to XAA and then it was acceptable.
<khakane> hrmm what is composting?  im running same setup minus that
<khakane> on 965 tho
<harald> well, "composting" is probably what happens to compositing when it does not work properly ... ;)
<khakane> compositing sorry
<khakane> kinda half payin attention here and half on my son
<harald> how old?
<p_quarles> bernard_: si #ubuntu-fr n'existe pas, allez a http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/ peut-etre? ce canal-ci ne parle francais
<harald> argh ... switching off composition in kwin using Shift+Alt+F12 makes the situation much better :~
<wesley> khakane doesnt performace beter, can you post your xorg ?
<khakane> wesley: sure http://www.bigafro.org/xorg.conf
<wesley> how much fps do you get ?
<khakane> may depend on chipset model im not sure.  i stubled across it looking for 965 probs
<khakane> wesley: i never benchmarked it
<wesley> never run glxgears ?
<khakane> kwin just worked immensely better when i changed to XAA
<khakane> wesley: nope
<wesley> will you run glxgears full screen to see if you got higher fps ?
<khakane> sure what is package name
<wesley> just open konsole and typ glxgears
<khakane> er i see it, just wonder where it says the FPS?
<wesley> you have to let it run a few min, and full screen
<khakane> k running now
<khakane> w/ XAA
<khakane> glxgears -fullscreen
<wesley> yes need to run it full screen, i only have about 100 fps
<mooperd> Hi, KDE 4 is looking all rubbish, for instance the tabs on firefox have something wrong with them
<abo> is it possible to have a hardware cursor ?
<harald> on my eeepc901go with 845 it's around 140fps, regardless of composition on or off
<Tm_T> mooperd: oh, it's not KDE being rubbish then
<khakane> 130 FPS
<khakane> w/ XAA
<harald> with option xaa, but it seems to be the same speed as with DRI
<mooperd> Tm_T: Well it dont look great all the graphics seem to be a bit off
<harald> and its 1024x600
<Tm_T> mooperd: aye, it's all about your GTK settings
<khakane> mooperd: yea the default theme is lacking, just snag a better theme
<wesley> ow 130 is 30 fps more, but doesnt say that much, but okay kwin runs
<BluesKaj> mooperd, kde4 suffers from 'artifacts' , but mostly it's stable
<matthias__> why does my usb external dvd burner isnt knowed ?
<mooperd>  Tm_T could you elaborate?
<khakane> running w/o XAA now.
<wesley> But it is a bug that with the intel gma thing
<khakane> 135fps
<wesley> little beter, just hope kubuntu will fix that gma bug
<harald> acronym alert :) gma=?
<wesley> grapisch media accelarator
<harald> many thanks!
<khakane> wesley: you got a link to more info about the bug?
<wesley> not really but you can searh on intel gma 965
<wesley> https://bugs.launchpad.net/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/252094 khakane this one
<khakane> wesley: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/252094
<khakane> haha yea i was already there
<wesley> i had i logged at my lauchpad, but the still dont have fixed it
<worldhunter> where am i?
<wesley> the bug is all there from alpha 3 of 8.10, way to go off ubuntu
<worldhunter> who are you?
<khakane> i wonder why my performance is so much lower than everyone else using 965
<khakane> heh
<wesley> most dont get hight fps , and that bug is not fixed yet
<khakane> wonder what my work box gets on intel..
<khakane> er nvidia**
<khakane> lol 4000 FPS
<khakane> steadily around 3600
<samirnassar> I am trying to debug problems with Amarok 2 on Kubuntu Intrepid with ID2v2.4 tagged Ogg files.
<wesley> khakane i believe its really a bug, because intel grapics are normally very good
<pyrotix> Help. I've been trying to copy a directory to a portable hard drive and it doesn't want to work.Graphically it fails, and when I try to sudo cp -r source dest I get a list of "cannot create ____ : Input/output error" errors
<khakane> yea must be hehe
<bradbn4> Hi ya - looking to move on from mandriva to kubuntu - how well is the server (samba) and programming on the current release?  programming would c/c++ maybe a bit of fortran -
<fdoving> pyrotix: broken disk.
<samirnassar> pyrotix: does dmesg say anything?
<pyrotix> a bunch of stuff when I type it in the command line
<pyrotix> stuff like:
<pyrotix> [101915.416259] sd 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to offline device
<pyrotix> [101915.416272] printk: 104 messages suppressed.
<pyrotix> so is the disk broken?
<pyrotix> the computer has been running fine off it
<khakane> wesley: does -vsync make a difference?
<wesley> yeah vsync is slower
<khakane> you use it?
<wesley> no
<khakane> i notice no speed difference between EXA and XAA
<perseid> Hi. I did a fresh install of Ibex and my NTFS drives ask for my PW and mount when I click them in Dolphin, but is there a way to make them mount automatically on startup? I'm used to fstab, but that's not what it's using to see my drives now because they're not listed there.
<khakane> wesley: how to disable it?
<wesley> systemsettings
<pyrotix> so what does the dmesg text mean? is my disk broken? And if so how do I copy all whole files from the directory to the portable hard disk?
<khakane> hrmm it says vsync is turned off yet i seen it in the Xorg.0.log
<wesley> khakane i dont know about it
<khakane> oh well, just wait and hope it gets fixed, it runs fine for my day to day stuff tho really
<kevin__> Hello all...............does any one  have experience of Zune, (microsoft device) and kubuntu. I want to use the zune and sync it with amarok.
<jussi01> kevin__: Ive never been able to get it to sync at all, or even read. nor has anyone on the net from my research
<kevin__> Thanks jussi
<kevin__> that conclusiion is the same as mine
<harald> ...read the i965 bug report on launchpad -- the problems people see when it comes to opengl rendering are the same I'm seeing on the older 945 and 915.
<gleyve> When I plug my headphone, audio is still in pc speak. I've already disabled pc speak at alsa mixer..This also happens in windows :(
<perseid> I have a similar problem. I have a magicjack that Linux sees as an audio device. No matter what I do it tries to use it unless I unplug it.
<pkodon> Hmm, did I get disconnected again?
<amortvigil_> hello  can any one help me? everytime i lgoin my menubar is empty
<BluesKaj> amortvigil_, do you mean the kmenu ?
<samirnassar> -/wc
<amortvigil_> BluesKaj: well acually all plasmoids on the menu and desktop
<amortvigil_> menubar*
<maze> Hi (sorry bin Anfänger am testen)
<amortvigil_> BluesKaj: i think something like this will work: rm ~/.kde4/share/config/plasmarc && kill -9 `pgrep plasma` && plasma &
<amortvigil_> but there is no plasmarc in 4.2
<amortvigil_> maze: are you the one from #gentoo-nl
<maze> no, sorry
<BluesKaj> amortvigil_, 4.2 has some bugs , after the latest upgrades , the disappearing widgets prob went away
<amortvigil_> BluesKaj: fully upgraded
<BluesKaj> ok, try checking the hardware drivers , for some unknown reason my graphics card driver was disabled after the last upgrade
<goianousa> OI
<TatrIX> hi
<amortvigil_> BluesKaj: my graphics driver is acting wierd too... i have nvidia geforce 8500 but its noit realy nice
<amortvigil_> brb
<TatrIX> some that can help me? :)
<goianousa> MEU audio nao funciona qm pode me ajudar
<BluesKaj> !ask | TatrIX
<ubottu> TatrIX: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<maze> good n8
<BluesKaj> !es | goianousa
<ubottu> goianousa: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<TatrIX> is it possible to link a linux pc with a windows pc so that the windows can get online through the linux ?
<goianousa> ok gracias
<TatrIX> through USB
<perseid> How do I just disable an audio device?
<BluesKaj> perseid, a soundcard ?
<BluesKaj> or audio input or out put ?
<goianousa> ok
<perseid> I have a soundcard I want to use. I have a USB device I don't. It's using the USB device unless I unplug it.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<BluesKaj> perseid, asoundconf set-default-card "name of soundcard" in the konsole ... mkae sure the USB device is unplugged when you do this
<BluesKaj> err make sure
<perseid> That worked, thanks.
<BluesKaj> perseid, if your not sure about the soundcard make and model do this : cat /proc/asound/cards
<BluesKaj> ok, good
<amortvigil> BluesKaj: it didnt work, how do i check my graphics driver?
<amortvigil> virusje
<BluesKaj> amortvigil, lspci | grep VGA
<amortvigil> BluesKaj: 03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8400 GS (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> amortvigil, or look in the kmenu /system / hardware drivers
<BluesKaj> amortvigil, also you can install the proper driver for your card by typing nVidia GeForce 8400 GS in the adept search bar then look in the properties section at the available drivers listed
<BluesKaj> amortvigil, it's the same driver that I use the nvidia-glx-177
<amortvigil> BluesKaj: how did you solve it?
<BluesKaj> amortvigil, i installed the driver and rebooted
<BluesKaj> then activated it from the kmenu/applications/system/hardware
<amortvigil> blue lets have a look
<IDWMaster> My KDE Screensaver keeps freezing after 15 minutes.
<kdebenutzer> Wie kommt es, dass Kaffeine unter ubuntu häufig einfriert und doppelt so viel CPU verbraucht wie  unter Kubuntu
<IDWMaster> My KDE Screensaver keeps freezing after 15 minutes of inactivity. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> IDWMaster: i got that too, so switched back to fluxbox
<IDWMaster> I'm new to Kubuntu. What is fluxbox?
<IDWMaster>  I'm new to Kubuntu. What is fluxbox?
<BluesKaj> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<perseid> Is there a way to make the task-list in the KDE panel display 2 rows of programs?
<ActionParsnip> IDWMaster: instead of kwin, you can use fluxbox which uses less resources than KDE
<ActionParsnip> and kwin
<BluesKaj> !de | kdebenutzer
<ubottu> kdebenutzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<IDWMaster> Thanks. It looks like this will fix it.
<BluesKaj> the screensaver options in kde 4 are very limited ...they are almost nonexistent in kde4.2
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, the kscreensaver app will give all sorts of options if installed , it's just not installed by default in kde4
<amortvigil> BluesKaj: brb
<BluesKaj> ok amortvigil
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: I use fluxbox now, I have kde libs installed but I dont like kwin + kde
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, IC
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: kde apps - yes, kde itself - no
<BluesKaj> I'm wondering how to get an app to my desktop that requires permission to launch ...dunno why it suddenly changed , cuz I used to have a working icon for it on my desktop ...googeearth
<siw3rs> vcb
<BluesKaj> err googleearth
<siw3rs> h
<siw3rs> g
<BluesKaj> siw3rs, ?
<siw3rs> sry no this chanel
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: what happens if you run it from konsole?
<BluesKaj> it launches perfectly
<BluesKaj> from the konsole
<ActionParsnip> ok sweet
<ActionParsnip> then remove the desktop shortcut and recreate it
<BluesKaj> I'd just like to be able to launch from the desktop , that's all ...dunno how to recreate it ..it's not in the kmenu
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: run: which googleearth (assuming thats the command to launch it)
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, i have to do , sudo googleearth in the konsole
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: it needs sudo to run?
<BluesKaj> yes
<ActionParsnip> well you should use kdesudo as its a gui app
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: did you run the installer as sudo?
<BluesKaj> yes, when I use the run cmnd I use kdesudo
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you need to run the installer for GE as user
<BluesKaj> it was abinary ..yes i think I did
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: you can then run it as a user
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: i'd create a script to run the app as sudo and put it on the desktop
<BluesKaj> yeah , #!bin/bash , then sudo googlearth ..  :)
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2008-May/147019.html
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: use that so you dont need sudo
<ActionParsnip> then you can simply symlink it
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: sudo for web based apps isnt advised
<tomasz> can someone tell me how to configure konversation to enable quakenet?
<Guest23065> anyone here?
<ActionParsnip> Guest23065: no one at all
<Guest23065> anybody here who has also problems with nvidia grafic cards and KDE4 symbols in the task bar ?
<wildbat> hi~ do anyone knows how to set power saving ? like turn off monitor after 5 mntues , HDD after 30 idle ?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, nope , the 2 commands merely open GE without any options , no globe ,nothing but the stars
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: funky. I'd use the script
<Dragnslcr> wildbat- monitor is under System Settings -> Display
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: googleearth is in repos dud
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: sudo apt-get install googleearth
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, it won't load properly in kde 4.2
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: bah
<wildbat> Dragnslcr: Oh right ~ how about HDD?
<Dragnslcr> No idea
<Guest6625> anybody here who has also problems with nvidia grafic cards and KDE4 symbols in the task bar ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest6625: used to when i ran kde#
<ActionParsnip> Guest6625: apparently kde 4.2 sorts it
<Guest6625> it's like partly white frame above the symbols
<Guest6625> but not always
<Guest6625> i use version 177 of nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> Guest6625: i'd ask in #kde
<Guest6625> sorry 4.1
<gl_> apparently the 177 driver is very buggy, i am also waiting for an update
<Guest6625> better way to use another one?
<gl_> you can download the newer beta from nvidia site, but you have to install manually
<Guest6625> i could choose 173 and 96 version
<gl_> no, newer
<Guest6625> OK so we have to wait, damn
<gl_> same here!
<perseid> Yeah, I'm going back to XP. Nothing works right here.
<gl_> Uh?
<ActionParsnip> perseid: linux isnt for everyone
<gl_> "Nothing"?
<ActionParsnip> perseid: you could try a different distro
<ActionParsnip> perseid: there is more than ubuntu
<Guest6625> me not, i only use XP for some small problems i still have with SW running on Kubuntu. Mainly Openoffice.
<Guest6625> It works great, but does not have all the functions i need. But the OS (Kubuntu 8.10 works great)
<perseid> Most of what I see is probably related to the video driver. Or KDE.
<Guest6625> The biggest problem i have is having only ISDN instead of ADSL
<gl_> Probably to the video driver and new KDE combination
<gl_> Have you tried suse? or kde 3.5?
<Guest6625> i heard Mandriva should work very well
<ActionParsnip> perseid: use gnome, or xfce instead
<ActionParsnip> mandriva, fedora, gentoo
<ActionParsnip> there are literally billions
<gl_> billions?
<ActionParsnip> im sure theres near enough
<ActionParsnip> gl_: www.distrowatch.org
<perseid> Well, as if it saw me say XP one of the gliches has magically gone away. LOL
<ActionParsnip> perseid: i'd suggest maybe mandriva or fedora or suse
<gl_> I know... but "billions" sounds a bit exaggerated
<ActionParsnip> gl_: is a bit but it makes my point
<ActionParsnip> perseid: if you are a linux newb you will have teething issues
<perseid> Icons in the taskbar keep disappearing. Is that a known driver thing?
<Guest6625> i'm also a newb, but with actual version of the distris it's normally no problem. Start synaptic, choose the SW you want and install...nothing to compile by hand or things like this...
<ActionParsnip> perseid: yeah its a funny thing in kde, I think its addressed ni 4.2
<ActionParsnip> Guest6625: sometimes its needed, like getting those garbge xfi sound cards working
<Guest6625> OK, i will leave...here it's 0:30h. Good night and thanks for your comments
<witzman__> hi
<ActionParsnip> yo
<witzman__> can anyone pls tell me how i can add a shellcommand to the boot sequence? i want to automatically run a command as root before lmce starts up
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To make programs start up automatically when you log into your KDE session, run all programs that you want to be started and close all other programs, then select 'Save Session' in the K menu. Alternatively, create a !symlink to the wanted program in ~/.kde/Autostart - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<witzman__> not in kde
<witzman__> script have to be executed before kde loads
<witzman__> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<BluesKaj> witzman__, don't add it to the boot sequence, try the /etc/init.d
<witzman__> i have created a script in this location
<BluesKaj> if you have a script ready
<witzman__> when i start it by calling the name, it works
<witzman__> but not automatically
<BluesKaj> give the scipt a name.sh and use #!/bin/bash and make it executable of course
<BluesKaj> witzman__,to place the script : alt_f2 then, kdesudo konqueror /etc/init.d
<BluesKaj> witzman__, it should work automatically when the OS loads
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: doesnt have to have a .sh extension
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, are you sure ?
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: as long as you chmod +x it it will be executed, file extensions arent massivley essential in linux
#kubuntu 2009-01-04
<BluesKaj> ok, din't know that ...I'm using a modifies python script to initiate a server for my video and audio file locations , it's called pytivo.py and it works well
<BluesKaj> uses the tivo as a media server on out home network
<BluesKaj> our
<ActionParsnip> BluesKaj: it could be called this.is.a.script.to.amke.coffe.script
<ActionParsnip> and ity wouldnt matter
<BluesKaj> hehe
<ActionParsnip> its executable and the first line #!/bin/bash means its a shell script
<BluesKaj> yeah, that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> and its different for python scripts but the shell still knows its a python script and throws it at the interpreter
<BluesKaj> right , it looks for python and then the path
<Happyness> Hello, does anyone here use Konversation?
<ActionParsnip> Happyness: i dont but i have blackbelt google-fu and 2nd dan ask.com-chi
<ActionParsnip> Happyness: ask away
<Happyness> ActionParsnip: Alright, well I just wondering if there is any scripts for Konversation, lika nicktracking and so on, like Mirc.
<Happyness> ActionParsnip: I have searched on google btw, but did not find anything intereseting.
<ActionParsnip> Happyness: does it highlight selected name. Ive never used mirc as I dont use windows
<Happyness> ActionParsnip: I want to make a script which tracks a user in IRC. Find out which usernames a user have been using and so on.
<ActionParsnip> Happyness: im not sure myself but if you can put up with the nag, mirc runs with wine
<ActionParsnip> Happyness: i dont know of such a feature myself as my irc usage is super basic
<Happyness> ActionParsnip: Well I am not an highadvanced user myself. I just heard that there is such a script for mIRC
<ubuntu> test
<ActionParsnip> Happyness: its not something i knew existed
<cuznt> its a sparkle script i think
<ActionParsnip> Happyness: try later as different users will be connected
<Happyness> ActionParsnip: Then another thing is that I cannot use "/media" to show what amarok is playing.
<ActionParsnip> Happyness: i wouldnt run that in here. OPs don't like broadcasts of what you are playing because, no one cares
<Happyness> ActionParsnip: Not here of course, in other channels.
<ActionParsnip> Happyness: sounds like cuznt knows a thing or 3
<cuznt> nope
<cuznt> i was wrong
<Happyness> ActionParsnip: When i type "/media" it says that no supported player is currently active, but I am using amarok 2 :P
<cuznt> sparkle was the name of the bot that ran the script
<Happyness> cuznt: Which script?
<BluesKaj> Happyness, if you and the user are on the same server then a whois followed by his/her nicks will tell you what chats they are in .
<cuznt> http://pisg.sourceforge.net
<cuznt> chatstats
<cuznt> pisg is an IRC channel statics generator written in Perl, it creates statistics from different logfile formats. It was originally written because IRCStats wasn't open source.
<Happyness> BluesKaj: Well, I want a feature like tracking a user, like "/track nick". It should then print like This nick has also used the nicks:  nick1, nick2 and so on, or other features are welcome too :)
<BluesKaj> Happyness,  in the server  type :/whois nick
<BluesKaj> well if your scipt doesn't do it then the whois thing will do some of it at least
<Happyness> BluesKaj: Sounds interesting, does some nice features, but not exactly what I looked for :P
<BluesKaj> works in konverstion too :)
<BluesKaj> err konversation
<Happyness> BluesKaj: Yes, thats is for sure.
<Happyness> cuznt: Does it work for Konversation?
<cuznt> i do not know
 * cuznt is a slack jawed yokel
<kkkduifjalsdd> is there a tool with which i can search a word in many pdf files? like in acrobat reader 8
<TommySprat> I'm using 32 bit kubuntu 8.10 KDE version 4.1.3 and my pritn screen button doesn't work (at least not the same way as in windows XP)
<ActionParsnip> kkkduifjalsdd: let me find out
<ActionParsnip> kkkduifjalsdd: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/sisu
<ActionParsnip> kkkduifjalsdd: sudo apt-get install sisu
<Happyness> BluesKaj: Do you know any more nice quick commands in IRC?
<araen> I've an error when I start my computer, I don't know why : http://rafb.net/p/A7OOhr43.html
<araen> it's about gnome's daemons
<BluesKaj> Happyness, try this site http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/misc/ccosmos.html
<araen> "There was a mistake during the starting of gnome's preferences"
<Happyness> BluesKaj: thanks :)
<enzomare> ciao
<enzomare> c'e' qualche italiano che puo' aiutarmi ?
<BluesKaj> !it | enzomare
<ubottu> enzomare: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<araen> nobody knows ?
<dr_willis> Gnome questions in #ubuntu perhaps?
<Goan> Hi. Is it possible to enable a feature in hardyheron where you could just hover the mouse pointer over the mp3 file and it starts playing in the background, without actually opening the song in some player. I have seen that working on ubuntu.
<ShoZ> Hi
<karoline> buenas noches a todos
<Goan> Hi. Is it possible to enable a feature in hardyheron where you could just hover the mouse pointer over the mp3 file and it starts playing in the background, without actually opening the song in some player. I have seen that working on ubuntu.
<karoline> hello to everybody
<karoline> how can i install flashplayer on ubuntu 6.06?
<ActionParsnip> karoline: 32bit or 64bit?
<karoline> 32 bits
<ActionParsnip> karoline: sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<Goan> ActionParsnip, no advice for me?
<__b> a
<xp-killer> how to format my external hdd to fat 32 ?
<dr_willis> use fdisk/gparted to set up a vfat partition, then the mkfs.vfat command on the partitiion
<ActionParsnip> goan: looks like konqueror does it
<dr_willis> actually gparted can format also
<xp-killer> wat is gparted?
<xp-killer> is it in the Kmenu?
<ActionParsnip> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<__b> when my operating system version is old and I can't find the packages with apt-get, what do you suggest? should I install a newest version or are there another way?
<faileas> __b: upgrading isn't a bad idea
<ActionParsnip> __b: its not always necesssary, if the current system works 100% fine then don't fix it
<__b> upgrade via comand line or download the new version?
<ActionParsnip> __b: command line for me
<faileas> depends on how many versions its behind
<ActionParsnip> __b: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<__b> hum.. ok. thanks ^^
<ActionParsnip> __b: simple and you dont have to use slow ass synaptic
<xp-killer> how to use gparted to format my external hdd?
<ActionParsnip> !gparted | xp-killer
<ubottu> xp-killer: gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<holycow> hey guys
<holycow> in kde4, how do we enable the regular user to open up a vpn connection without having to be root?
<holycow> i'm using kvpnc and that requires sudo priviledges ... i'd like to let ruglar users connect to vpn without sudo
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip:  i dont see gparted in the Kùenu
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: you run it from terminal
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: it will launch a gui app
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: i type gparted it give me an error for root privelage
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: kdesudo gparted
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: its an admin task, so needs kdesudo (as its a gui app)
<xp-killer> k
<Borg^Zap> can anyone here help me setup dual monitors?
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | Borg^Zap
<ubottu> Borg^Zap: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<ActionParsnip> !Xinerama | Borg^Zap
<ubottu> Borg^Zap: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Borg^Zap> well... the problem is that i have tried most of that stuff...
<xp-killer> ActionParsnip: i dont see the option forma to fat 32
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: if you simply create the partition you can run: sudo mkfs.msdos /dev/<partition name>
<ActionParsnip> xp-killer: if you can't do it in the gui
<dr_willis> Borg^Zap,  a lot will depend on the exact chipset also.. and your setup/videocards/monitors
<holycow> Borg^Zap: are you using nvidia cards?
<Borg^Zap> i have 1 nvidia card and one ATI
<Borg^Zap> dr_willis, holycow thank you for your help
<dr_willis> Borg^Zap,  egads.. You have the worse case senario then....
<dr_willis> I wouldent even try it :)
<Borg^Zap> lol
<Borg^Zap> yeah
<Borg^Zap> so far everything i try gives a sig 11 error
<Borg^Zap> but i will try again soon then with the new parts i have comeing to me
<tim-> how does one change the background color of the notes plasmoid?
<ralpho> click the little wrench
<ralpho> theme notes color
<tim-> ralpho: when I click the wrench I only have the option to change the font or the text color
<ralpho> Mine is 4.2 perhaps thats why
<tim-> hmm.. too bad.. that would be nice to change it from the drab grey
<ralpho> the default on 4.2 is yellow
<tim-> all of the plasmoids i have installed seem to be almost good.. but not quite :) My stock quote one wont show half of the quotes
<ralpho> i updated to 4.2 right off only had to run no script with fire fox to stop it from crashing that was it running fine for me.
<ohzie> What's the equivalent to synaptic for KDE?
<ohzie> I could use synaptic, but I'd like to try using whatever kubuntu normally uses.
<ohzie> Unless it IS synaptic, in which case I'm borderline, and I aplogize.
<Shaun> is it possible to configure what events pop up on the annoying event display thing in kde 4.2?
<faileas> ohzie: i think it has synaptic
<Shaun> i just use aptitude...
<faileas> or adept
 * faileas uses apt-get
<ohzie> and what's the gksu equiv?
<Shaun> kdesu
<ohzie> Thank you. :)
<illmortal> Can someone please help me install my Wireless PCI network adapter? It's a BCM4318 chip set and this installation tutorial does NOT work: http://www.sampbar.com/2008/11/broadcom-bcm4318-ubuntu-intrepid.html
<illmortal> Ndiswrapper shows an error that utils doesn't exist even after installing Ndiswrapper from LiveCD
<ohzie> illmortal: "utils doesn't exist" <--Did it say that, exactly?
<dr_willis> i dident think the 4318 needed ndiswrappers any more. under 8.10
<smax> Hi!
<ohzie> Wording on errors is very important. I've never had any problem with ndiswrapper.
<smax> is kubuntu better than fedora?
<dr_willis> at least My old Laptop I THINK dident need ndiswrappers
<illmortal> yes ohzie
<ohzie> smax: kubuntu or xubuntu yes.
<dr_willis> smax,  depends on your needs I guess.
<ohzie> smax: It feels faster to me.
<ohzie> Fedora is nice in a lot of ways, but the only problem I've ever had with ubuntu was ehci_hcd, and Fedora has the same problem
<smax> whats ehci_hcd
<ohzie> smax: from what I understand, the thing that makes usb 2.0 superior to 1.0/1.1
<illmortal> dr_willis i dunno... normally i can left click the disconnected from network icon and it would list a few wireless networks to choose from.
<dr_willis> some USB controller cards/chipsets  can have issues with some of the  ehci stuff... not seen that issue in years however
<smax> facinating.
<dr_willis> i seem to recall years ago  ohci and ehci for usb drivers.. but its been so long since ive had to mess with those - i forget the resaons for the 2
<illmortal> ohzie what's mind boggling is that my newest Linksys network pci adapter is recognized (but something is wrong with it) and this older network adapter isn't recognized.
<ohzie> illmortal: Strange.
<illmortal> is there any reason why ndiswrapper would install but throws the error that the utils doesn't exist?
<dr_willis> you did try  the b43 fwcutter packagte first?  you do need the firmware for the  nic's i recall... But My card may not of been the same chipset as yours. I dont even have tha tlaptop any more
<dr_willis> !find b43
<ubottu> Found: b43-fwcutter
<dr_willis> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:011-4ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 15 kB, installed size 100 kB
<illmortal> i heard b43-fwcutter = horrible <,<
<dr_willis> on my laptop + 8.10 - installed b43-fwcutter = wireless working within 3 min..
<dr_willis> Ive heard ndiswrapper = Horriable
<illmortal> hmm....
<dr_willis> 8.10 did a lot of changes to the wireless drivers/updated to the wireless stuff.. a lot of the old docs suggest ndiswrappers. that are no lonnger the best way to doit
<dr_willis> I would say check the forums for your exact card. and see what others suggest using with 8.10
<illmortal> is b43-fwcutter already located in the synaptic or do i need internet access to download it?
<dr_willis> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional.
<dr_willis> optional = not installed by default :)
<dr_willis> the package actually downloads/installs the firmware
<illmortal> so i'm screwed if ubuntu has no internet access to begin with?
<dr_willis> unless you have access to a different machine and can grab whatever packages you need.
<dr_willis> Ive never had that problem
<illmortal> ya i can't hardwire... only thing i can attempt is to download it via windows, send it to thumb drive, then log into ubuntu and install from thumb drive
<stanley_> is there a program i can use to create .cab files??
<faileas> illmortal: not that easy but you can poke around a repo to find it
<dr_willis> If the windows machine had a spare nic. you could connect to it and use ICS to get to the net through it.
<faileas> or run kubuntu in a VM, download the packages, then use aptcd or something to move it over
<illmortal> nah I only have one machine.... my only option is to download the file and then transport it via thumb drive once i log back into ubuntu.
<dr_willis> You can easially use virtualbox to do like faileas  suggests. :) may be easier in the long run..
<dr_willis> or are you saying the ONE machine you got with windows is ONLY wireless?
<illmortal> i only have one machine
<illmortal> and it's only wireless
<faileas> ya
<illmortal> dual boot with windows xp and ubuntu
<dr_willis> You can install ubuntu inside virtualbox. and let it grab the packages then. it can share the network connection.
<dr_willis> you could even do that via virtualbox + the live cd iso.. and apt-get install the files, copy over to some directory
<illmortal> so install ubuntu via VM... download the packages... log out of windows then log back into ubuntu and try to find the package i downloaded?
<dr_willis> Im not sure how you 'download' the firmware - the fw-cutter package actually downloads them when you install the fwcutter package  - i belive
<dr_willis> It must cache them somewhere. :)
<faileas> illmortal: install ubuntu over VM, use aptcd to make a cd, boot back to linux, use cd to install
<faileas> if its a usb device (some wireless is) you could also use virtualbox and pipe the usb device over to it and do some other stuff that way
<nazareno> oi
<illmortal> using aptcd would do what... create a Ubuntu with fw-cutter already integrated with the distro?..
<illmortal> you know what... forget it, this is more complicated than it needs to be. I'll stick to windows for now =\
<faileas> no, it would make a cd with all the packages you installed
<illmortal> ok but at the end I'm still gonna need to have internet access for fw-cutter to download the correct firmware.
<illmortal> fwcutter*
<dr_willis> Unless ya figure out where its getting the stuff from
<dr_willis> You could proberly grab all the files with a live cd,. and virtualbox - easially enough. and copy over to the windows partition.
<dr_willis> no need to 'install' to virtualbox. if the live cd  can do it
<illmortal> I don't think the livecd has the capability to connect to the internet.
<dr_willis> If hes runnign the live cd inside virtualbox.. it can use the windows network connection
<illmortal> without installing ubuntu into the VM?
<illmortal> actually no... you can only install ubuntu into the VM
<dr_willis> actually you CAN run the livecd.iso inside virtualbox. and install things  to the livecd.. they just get lost when you reboot.
<dr_willis> I do it all the time
<illmortal> how do i open up the virtual box independently?
<dr_willis> You install virtualbox on the windows machine.. run it.. tell it to boot the kubuntu.iso file.  the apt-get install the stuff you need..  then copy the installed/downloaded packages from /var/cache/apt (or whatever) to  somewhere your  linux box will be able to access tehm.
<ohzie> Does anyone know of a good network monitor? I used netspeed for gnome, but I hate gnome.
<ohzie> so I'm trying KDE
<ohzie> and gkrellm's network monitor sucks.
<illmortal> dr_willis I also found this: http://www.bu3sch.de/b43/fwcutter/
<illmortal> but you say that it has to go onto the internet for it to find the correct firmware, ya?
<dr_willis> Its getting the firmware files from somewhere - from what i saw when i isntalled fwcutter
<Ahmuck> so ... is there a way to turn off graphic effects in 8.10 ?
<dr_willis> Theres settings in the menus some where  I recall. :)
<dr_willis> but i rarely  use KDE4 or gnome - i tend to use jwm+rox, so i dont rember the menu layouts
<dr_willis> I boot up to kde4 every so often to show it to people
<legodude> rox?
<legodude> you use that?
<dr_willis> all the time
<legodude> !
<dr_willis> rox-filer and its pinboard feature + jwm
 * legodude googles to make sure he is remembering it correctly
<legodude> that's it
<legodude> I tried it many years ago and was kinda unimpressed
<legodude> what's its claim to fame?
<dr_willis> I use it. it does what i need.. whats to be impressed about a tool that works, works quickly, and lets me customuize it how i want. :)
<ohzie> Oh man, Adept is so much nicer than synaptic.
<ohzie> :D
<detrate> is there a "mod" comparison operator in perl? % in java.
<detrate> 7 mod 4 = 3
<detrate> wow, this isn't #perl
<thomas> I just installed 8.10, and my sound isn't working
<thomas> the sound setup tab is useless
<oracleofmist> hey guys
<oracleofmist> i have an ubuntu server that is xxx.somenetwork.com when I ping xxx from that machine
<oracleofmist> how do i change my other ubuntu machine to be on somenetwork.com?
<illmortal> dr_willis how do I obtain ownership of /etc/init.d?
<illmortal> I need to put a file in there and sadly I have no permission to copy a file into that folder.
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> are microsd cards known for incompatibility with Linux?
<Roey> I just got this sandisk microsd
<legodude> no
<Roey> and I can't mount it!
<legodude> does it have a fs?
<Roey> hrm, dunno
<buckethead> have you used the slot before?
<legodude> I'd make sure it is formatted
<Roey> yes
<Roey> how do I check
<legodude> well
<legodude> first see if it shows up in dmesg
<legodude> then fdisk it
<Roey> did that
<Roey> I mean, it gives errors:
<legodude> oh, so that is part of your problem then
<Roey> http://pastebin.com/m16f850de
<legodude> also, is your new card sdhc?
<Roey> I do not believe so; lemme check.
<legodude> hrm, don't really know what those errors mean
<Roey> Checked the packaging.  I see no mention of SDHC.
<legodude> I'd try giving it a format and seeing what happens
<Roey> hmm.
<Roey> format /dev/sdd1 ?
<Roey> I tried /dev/sdd stupidly and mount said it won't do full-disk formatting
<Roey> I mean.. I guess I normally do /dev/sdd1.  Lemme check.
<legodude> mkfs.vfat
<Roey> em
<Roey> ok
<Roey> it works
<Roey> thanks!
<legodude> you are welcome
<Roey> that was weird--I haven't had a card not mount out-of-the-box in some time...
<Roey> it's a 2 GB microsd plugged into an SD adaptor plugged into a USB adaptor.
<Roey> :}
<kusanagi_> can you tell me a nice dock for kde?
<axiom> so, I've done this several times before, but I can't get it to work now. How do I add a shortcut to my quicklaunch area?
<Tm_T> axiom: drag'n'drop doesn't work?
<axiom> I thought dragging was the way, but I get an X, or it opens the shorcut file in Firefox or something...
<axiom> is this like an actual folder somewhere
<axiom> and why is there no "add new shortcut" button?
<axiom> oohh, it fiannaly worked!
<axiom> that was way too hard...
<axiom> this should not be a game of skill...
<fher> holaaa alguien abla español_??
<fher> me puede asesorarrr???
<fher> por favorrr???
<Tm_T> !es | fher
<ubottu> fher: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mn> I need help with KRFB and KRDC
<wilson__> me too
<mn> wilson__: how do i use it.  i don't even know how to get started
<manish> hi
<mn> hi
<kavoor> hi, is there a kubuntu live cd available with kde4.2 beta?
<stdin> kavoor: the Kubuntu Jaunty Alpha 2
<kavoor> stdin: do you recomment it for daily use?
<stdin> no
<stdin> it's only intended for developers/people wanting to help fix bugs
<kavoor> stdin: ok thanks
<lninjox> anyone know how to install the moodin plugin in kubuntu 8.10
<mn> Is there anyone here that would assist me with remote desktop connection?
<michael__> Does anyone else notice a delay when using git that didn't used to be there?
<computerkidt> hello
<computerkidt> i need some help
<computerkidt> anyone there
<computerkidt> hmm great support channel no ones talking
<buckethead> what is your question?
<michael__> hmmm...great user...not asking questions.
<illmortal> quick question... why would a 500gb HD be seen as a 465 HD with 7GB used, even after deleting the partition and formatting?
<bvalek2> illmortal: what did you use to format it?
<illmortal> partition editor
<Roey> Hey all, I just bought webcam (Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000) and have gotten it working with luvcview.  I'm wondering, though, which other programs (besides cheese and irrelevant GNOME oddities) can I use it with?
<bvalek2> illmortal: how many partitions do you see on your HD now?
<witakr> can someone help me find my mp3 player that i plaugged into my usb port????.... i looked but its not where i thought it would be
<bvalek2> and what sizes?
<illmortal> bvalek2, prior to the format..... there was 2. 50gb and 445gb
<illmortal> Now there's just 1 partition but with 465gb and 7gb used... which is impossible if i formatted it o.O
<bvalek2> Roey: if your camera works, then your question just takes away from you the fun, to take a look at all the great programs Linux has to offer to play with it :) go on, and explore. i dont think that anybody has a detailed list of cam programs. i use aMSN
<Roey> aMSN, ok.
<Roey> is that an MSN client?
<Roey> bvalek2:  thanks for the encouragement, btw :)
<Roey> it works with luvcview BUT it's only 640x480 and 9 FPS (instead of 1200xWhatever at 30 FPS)
<bvalek2> Roey: do you see any files there?
<Roey> oh!
<bvalek2> Roey: yes, aMSN is one of many ways to use the MSN network on Linux. you can try Pidgin, and Kopete as well
<bvalek2> sorry :)
<bvalek2> illmortal: do you see any files there?
<Roey> I see it takes arguments.  I looked at its man page before, and i didn't see them there.  I only saw the available args list once I did luvcview --help
<Roey> :P
<Roey> hehe
<Roey> does Pidgin support webcams?
<illmortal> bvalek2... I can't even access the hard drive at this moment.
<bvalek2> witakr: do you use Kubuntu 8.10? (this is the new version)
<witakr> 8.04
<witakr> UPGRADING IS A WHOLE OTHER NIGHTMARE
<witakr> sry
<bvalek2> witakr: try the dolphin file manager, if you plugged it in, it must be there somewhere among the devices. if you find it, and you find a weird directory in it, dont worry, look inside. somewhere there must be your music files
<illmortal> bvalek2, is there anyway to see if there's any hidden files or hidden partitions on this hard drive?
<bvalek2> Roey: pidgin is the most popular communication program on Linux (at least in Hungary), i am sure it supports webcams (but i got used to aMSN)
<witakr> well wouldnt/shouldnt it be in the "storage media"... thats where my internal and external hard drives are .... my usb thumb drives too but not my player
<bvalek2> illmortal: you use Linux, and Linux programs for this, right?
<illmortal> bvalek2, this hard drive is specifically an ext2 storage hard drive for both windows XP and Ubuntu.
<bvalek2> witakr: when i tried to connect my camera, it was on a separate place, not together with storage media
<Roey> bvalek2:  aye
<Roey> Egen
<Roey> :)
<Roey> bvalek2:  I'm wondering why I don't see 30 fps here.... it stays at 7-8
<bvalek2> illmortal: i only partitioned with install CDs so far. Linux install CD made proper partitions, and i assume, that this is their regular tool. Windows partitioners do weird things with HDs
<witakr> bvalek2: thats oddd... any hint or suggestions as to where i should look? im not yet familiar with this file system... im still used to windows
<illmortal> Right... and I've never used Windows to format nor partition this drive nor any drive. I strictly use Linux.
<witakr> amarok cant see it either if that helps bvalek2
<bvalek2> witakr: try looking around, maybe in dolphin. in the worst case (if there is no support for you player in 8.04), you need Kubuntu 8.10, because the new kernel may support your device. but lets be optimistic, and assume, that its there, just hidden somewhere :)
<witakr> well id love to upgrade the new kde looks awesome but i cant seem to burn an images that lets me install from they always ended up with " corrupt or missing vital files"
<bvalek2> Roey: maybe you can set up your camera somewhere. or, your connection to the person you are talking with is slow
<Roey> bvalek2:  my webcam says it supports 1600x1200 and 30fps; I chose more conservative settings but luvcview says it can't get those:   Frame size:   960x720 (requested size 1024x768 is not supported by device)
<Roey>   Frame rate:   15/1 fps (requested frame rate 30 fps is not supported by device)
<Roey>  
<bvalek2> Roey: my camera is very minimal compared to this. i am afraid, i can help with fancy cam :)
<Roey> heh
<szrhawaii> can anyone tell me how to swap out the kernel properly
<szrhawaii> so it doesnt crash
<bvalek2> witakr: did you download the iso file, and burned to a CD? did it work without problems?
<szrhawaii> im using this to upgrade the kernel https://launchpad.net/~kernel-ppa/+archive
<bvalek2> szrhawaii: try ##kernel too
<witakr> well i installed8.04 from a disc mailed to me from the website but when i burn the image(in windows and kubuntu) it hangs up or wont install
<szrhawaii> has anyone swapped kernels before
<bvalek2> witakr: burning the image to a CD, and installing with that CD are two distinct things. where did you got problems?
<illmortal> Does anyone know of a program that Ubuntu can use in order to find any hidden files or hidden partitions on a hard drive? My reformatted hard drive claims that 7GB of space is used atm and I don't know how.
<szrhawaii> for your hard ware illmortal
<witakr> installing frrom the cd i burn my self... i dont know if it was the software or what but when i burn the iso and then i try to install from it... it hangs up
<szrhawaii> its to save your bios settings and hardware configurations
<illmortal> what do you mean for my hardware?
<illmortal> 7GB/!?!?!
<illmortal> Jees.... 1-2gb is more realistic -.-
<illmortal> is there any way I can rid these configuration files? This is a storage hard drive, nothing else.
<bvalek2> witakr: if the CD that you burned from ISO can boot, and installer starts, then you CD must be good. the problem occurs during the install then. did you have problems with connecting to the internet during an install? when its downloading packages
<cstoner> illmortal: You can use the program df (disk space free) or du (disk space used) to find out where the big files are
<cstoner> Also, it'd be worth checking the partition tables to make sure all of the space is being partitioned
<yao_ziyuan> after running kubuntu/kde 4.2 for a hour, it always begins to slow down
<illmortal> cstoner, how do i check the partition tables?...
<yao_ziyuan> don't you think kde 4.2 has serious memory leaks?
<szrhawaii> yao_ziyuan turn off your deskto effects
<illmortal> there should only be one partition on this hard drive =\
<cstoner> you can use fdisk, but be careful you don't write anything
<yao_ziyuan> szrhawaii: all right
<bvalek2> yao_ziyuan: KDE 4.2 is beta software, it is still tested. if you find a problem with it, i am sure that the KDE development team will be very happy if you send them a bugreport
<illmortal> cstoner... I'm gettin an odd error.
<szrhawaii> yao_ziyuan thats what was slowing down my comp when i downloaded 4.2
<cstoner> ie "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" (for SATA drives) or "sudo fdisk /dev/hda" (for ATA) PLEASE read the man page for fdisk first, though
<illmortal> ah ok hol don
<cstoner> what sort of "odd error"
<yao_ziyuan> bvalek2: the performance regression is so obvious that anyone using it for more than 1 hour will notice
<bvalek2> yao_ziyuan: KDE 4.2 is beta software, it is still tested. if you find a problem with it, i am sure that the KDE development team will be very happy if you send them a bugreport
<cstoner> yao_ziyuan: I have a 3 day uptime under 4.2 with no noticable slowdown
<illmortal> cstoner, after using fdisk /dev/sda   : The number of cylinders for this disk is set to 60801. (this is on a 500gb hd)
<shepherd> #ubuntu
<illmortal> if I use fdisk -l it claims that it cannot open 3 drives <,<
<cstoner> Well, a 500gb drive will ACTUALLY have closer to 490GB of usable space... It's stupid, but HDs are measured with 1000byte units rather than 1024
<illmortal> ya
<illmortal> i think legitimately it's 465
<illmortal> which is what i have, then there's 7gb that's used.. which i can't figure out.
<faileas> cstoner: its not stupid, its business ;)
<cstoner> are you running fdisk as root? you have to be root
<cstoner> business is stupid
<cstoner> except Canonical, of course ;)
<illmortal>  /dev/sda1               1       60801   488384001   83  Linux
<illmortal> it's showing up on fdisk
<illmortal> fdisk -l but i still need to know where the 7gb of used space is comin from =\
<illmortal> and I forget how to mount it =X
<cstoner> du will tell you where the space is being used
<illmortal> so just type sudo du ?
<illmortal> or sudo du /dev/sda ?
<maxmahem> Anybody got a secound to help me figure out how to configure my soundcard? It doesn't seem to be working.
<cstoner> no sudo needed
<cstoner> try a "man du" first.
<crimsun> maxmahem: please download http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, save it to your Desktop, and in a Konsole, type: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<illmortal> ok
<illmortal> ok cstoner, this is a manual I'm lookin at
<cstoner> yup. It will tell you how to use du better than I can
<illmortal> not really... the manual lacks in explaining how to run du on just a specific drive.
<cstoner> ... you don't run it on a drive, you run it on a file or directory
<cstoner> Hence why the first line reads "Summarize disk usage of each FILE, recursively for directories."
<illmortal> <_< that's not gonna help me if I can't find files in this drive to begin with....
<cstoner> where is it mounted
<illmortal> that's another problem (keep in mind im a linux noob) I need to mount this drive and I've been searching up and down on the "ubuntu help" and I can't find any documentation
<cstoner> how many drives are in your machine?
<illmortal> 2 physical drives.
<maxmahem> Sorry that took a sec, out put is at: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=521b2031fd8efcd670320d9193685488e85b2a5c
<illmortal> the SATA (sda) drive is the one that needs to be mounted
<illmortal> When I check, "computer" that SATA drive is missing.
<cstoner> how is it formatted? (ext3, xfs, ntfs, fat32, etc)
<illmortal> ext2
<cstoner> the command "mount /dev/sda1 /place/to/mount/to" will mount it
<illmortal> the part of /place/to/mount can you give me an example?....
<cstoner> Ummm.... /mnt/some_name would be a regular place. Anywhere should work, just make sure the directory exists and is empty
<illmortal> ah ok
<cstoner> empty is technially optional, but it makes life easier
<illmortal> wait.. mount point has to already exist?
<cstoner> yeah, just mkdir a directory somewhere
<sigma20> so when is package kit going into jaunty? and is kaffeine anywhere near completion? i need a playlist for my videos lol
<sigma20> walking to the computer to change it manually is way too much work!
<illmortal> roflmao now my HD is down to 435GB of free space.
<illmortal> W.T.F.
<illmortal> This is epic.
<illmortal> alright so I created the mount point /storage
<sigma20> what did you do to it illmortal?
<crimsun> maxmahem: sec
<illmortal> sigma20 lol i formatted it.. and apparently 1gb is ticking away per minute
<Mamarok> sigma20: kaffeine is called dragonplayer in kde4
<sigma20> wtf! that cant be right!
<sigma20> no kaffeine is a seperate program
<cstoner> illmortal: is the output of du helping at all?
<illmortal> cstoner, I created the mount point /storage which put the folder into the root directory
<illmortal> and added, "lost&found" folder in there...
<illmortal> let me check
<szrhawaii> #compiz-fusion
<illmortal> so for du to check /storage is there anythig special i need to type into terminal?
<illmortal>  sudo du /storage
<illmortal> 16	/storage/lost+found
<illmortal> 20	/storage
<illmortal> that's the output.
<cstoner> maybe df would be more use to you
<illmortal> im sorry.... du nor df is giving me the information i need.
<crimsun> maxmahem: please mute 'IEC958'
<cstoner> then you probably didn't allocate all of the sectors for your partition
<illmortal> and how exactly would I be able to do that?
<cstoner> reading "man fdisk" would be a start
<cstoner> or even looking into kparted
<maxmahem> crimsun: done. It was muted when I first started but I wasn't getting any sound so I unmuted it. Both ways, I'm still not hearing anything.
<crimsun> maxmahem: set 'Digital Source' to either 'AC97 in' or 'SRC out'
<maxmahem> crimsun: Tried both, still not hearing anything. My digital output is currently connected to anything though, I have speakers plugged in to just about all my other outputs however.
<crimsun> maxmahem: does `speaker-test -Dplughw:0 -c4' give you anything?
<illmortal> cstoner, i don't know what im supposed to look for.
<maxmahem> crimsun: I here nothing, but I did get a whole bunch of Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<crimsun> ah!
<crimsun> maxmahem: ok, sudo fuser -v /dev/dsp* /dev/seq* /dev/snd/*
<crimsun> please pastebin what that command returns
<coltin> hello everyone, I am having a major annoying problem I really need help with this. I am running Kubuntu 8.10, and someone is trying to remotly access my computer using windows xp pro and ultra vnc, but for the life of us we can not get him connected to my computer. any help would be greatly appreciated
<cstoner> illmortal: try using qtparted (not kparted, apparently qtparted is more up to date)
<coltin> should I just give up or something lol, This has me going nuts. I can connect to him even but he can not connect to me, which made me think its something in my internet connection. but i enabled everything, no firewall on i just dont knwo
<illmortal> someone is claiming that the reason why there's 7gb used on that HD is because it stores the configuration files.
<buckethead> coltin: do you have a router?
<maxmahem> crimsun: Done, I think the problem with the sound test may have been I had Amrock running, when I killed it the program continued.
<cstoner> that is a lie
<cstoner> my config files (the /etc directory) take 19M
<maxmahem> crimsun: I pasted it's current output up as well.
<maxmahem> speaker-test that is.
<crimsun> maxmahem: ok, the visual output of speaker-test is not really as important. need to cross-reference something, sec
<maxmahem> I'm pretty new at this, is there a way I can kill the speaker-test it seems to be running endlessly.
<cstoner> maxmahem: CTRL-C
<maxmahem> Ah, thank you. That a common abort command in Linux?
<cstoner> yeah
<cstoner> it only works in the shell though. For GUI apps, it's usually the copy command
<maxmahem> I've always used ctrl+insert, which seems to work here as well.
<maxmahem> for copying that is. shift+del for cut, and shift+insert for paste. Not sure where I picked that habpit up thoug.
<cstoner> I don't like using the insert/del keys if I can help it. They're never in the same spot on different keyboards
 * kniolet doesnt even have an insert key on her keyboard :-(
<maxmahem> I long ago got in the habit of using them, they speed me up alot. But you are right about differeint keyboards messing with the placement.
<maxmahem> I recently got a new logitech wireless keyboard as a christmas gift, which I love, but they went and moved my home/end/insert stuff around which is driving me batty.
<maxmahem> Awesome keyboard otherwise, but I can't fathom why the decied to move those keys around. I don't how folks on laptops can live without those insert/home key stuff.
<cstoner> Emacs keybindings do just fine for me
<Tm_T> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<cstoner> palemoon: having trouble?
<palemoon> cstoner: try to get this thing to autoidentify... been awhile since I was on irc
<cstoner> heh ;) just wondering
<faled> hi apachelogger
<faled> apachelogger: I want speak you a little bit about the bug #263235
<maxmahem> crimsun: surfing the web a bit on my problem, might I need to download some nforce drivers?
<crimsun> maxmahem: only if you have that hardware
<maxmahem> crimsun: well my sound card is integrated in with my motherboard, which IIRC is an nforce.
<crimsun> maxmahem: it appears to be driven by another driver, however
<maxmahem> crimsun: Oh, I surely know nothing, I'm just trying to help myself a little bit.
<jack_> hey
<jack_> I need drivers for an HD 4670
<jack_> can anyone help me out?
<cstoner> HD 4670?
<jack_> yeah
<jack_> thats it
<cstoner> ... what is 'it'
<jack_> ATI Radeon HD 4670 Graphics adapter
<cstoner> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<contrast> Greets, everyone...
<contrast> Anyone know of a fix for KDE4 apps not respecting the system-wide icon size setting (System Settings -> Appearance -> Icons -> Advanced)?
<kniolet> is it a kde4 app running under kde4 or a kde3 app running under kde4?
<contrast> KDE4 app running under KDE4. Oddly enough, KDE3 apps and GTK apps respect the setting. ^_^
<kniolet> lol that is odd
<kniolet> which kubuntu version is it?
<contrast> 8.10, using the kde-experimental and kde-members PPA repos.
<contrast> 22x22 toolbar icons suck on a media center setup.
<kniolet> is it just that one app thats having the problem?
<contrast> Nope, it's every single KDE4 app on my system.
<maxmahem> Is there a way to edit permissions for root objects in dolphin?
<kniolet> you arent by some weird chance running kde3 system settings instead of kde4 system setting right? thats about teh only thing i can thnk of
<contrast> kniolet: Nope... This bug's been around since 4.0.
<contrast> maxmahem: I *think* there's a root actions service menu for KDE4 on kde-apps.org. If not, it's supposed to be fairly easy to make a KDE3 service menu work with KDE4.
<Kbwrite> so hi! I need to know how to get all the drivers for a fresh install of kubuntu! I think there's a way it can scan your hardware and find drivers, is this right?
<faileas> Kbwrite: its usually automagical unless you have a specific piece of hardware
<kniolet> contrast: ah i see https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=169067
<Kbwrite> how would it do it automatically if it is internet dependant?
<genii> Kbwrite: For restricted/proprietary drivers, yes. Otherwise it just auto installed what it thought appropriate from the open-source ones.
<genii> Kbwrite: The jockey-kde    is for the restricted
<BentFrank> I have a Kubuntu server running samba and Windows 2000 clients.  Users map a network drive to my share point.  The share point directory has perms:  "drwsrwsr-x  6 dmb fourth" where dmb is a user name and fourth is a group.  All users are in group fourth.  Someone on a client makes a folder using Windows Explorer in this directory.  The new folder has perms "drwxrwsrwx  2 brb fourth".  Shouldn't the new directory have perm
<Kbwrite> also, is there a way to turn KDE into Gnome? I know I can do it the reverse*
<contrast> Kbwrite: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<genii> Kbwrite: You can have either desktop or both
<Kbwrite> THANKS
<contrast> np
<Kbwrite> yeh, I know I can have as many as there are
<kniolet> but you dont want gnome, realy ;-) (j/k)
<genii> Kbwrite: For gnome only see factoid !puregnome
<contrast> Kbwrite: i'm guessing the driver for your wireless card wasn't automatically recognized? is it listed in the restricted drivers when you run jockey-kde?
<Kbwrite> contrast, actually it's my geforce onboard grphx
<contrast> Kbwrite: umm... but you don't have internet access on that system?
<Kbwrite> contrast, I am on the system XD
<contrast> "<Kbwrite> how would it do it automatically if it is internet dependant?" - that kinda threw me off. :P
<kniolet> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia may help
<Kbwrite> heh
<contrast> Kbwrite: KMenu -> System -> Hardware Drivers. should be self-explanatory from there. :)
<Kbwrite> yeh, did that
<Kbwrite> thanks
<contrast> umm... ok, and it didn't work?
<maxmahem> Hmm... is there a way I can configure an app on my menu to always run as root?
<cuznt> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<cuznt> geforce = nvidia
<contrast> maxmahem: right-click -> menu editor -> add kdesudo to the beginning of the command
<contrast> maxmahem: are you asking that in regards to dolphin?
<maxmahem> No, nvida settings.
<kniolet> wow Matrox still makes video cards?
<maxmahem> It can't save its changes to xconfig unless it is run as root
<contrast> ah, ok
<maxmahem> would running dolphin as root be a bad idea?
<faileas> kniolet: yup, they do
<maxmahem> I could probably messthings up pretty good I think.
<contrast> maxmahem: yeah, generally that's not recommended.
<kniolet> doing it on a normal basis would be a bad idea, yes
<maxmahem> next question, any easy way to restart x?
<kniolet> ctrl-alt-backspace
<contrast> maxmahem: log out -> ctrl+alt+backspace
<maxmahem> k then. BRB.
<maxmahem> hmm... well I know have my dual monitor mostly working.
<maxmahem> I can mouse over there at least, but it is all black, and my cursor turns to an x.
<contrast> maxmahem: did you try using twinview?
<maxmahem> Won't that just duplicate my current screen?
<contrast> maxmahem: nope
<maxmahem> IE I didn't because I didn't think it was what I wanted.
<maxmahem> I have another x session running over there now right?
<contrast> right
<maxmahem> which probably isn't what I want then. Ok, I'll give twin view a shot. BRB
<contrast> twinview = one xsession spread across two monitors, iirc
<contrast> maxmahem: you should be able to try it w/o restarting x
<szrhawaii> has anyone seen a white box popping up in the top left hand corner of the screen when your splash screen comes up before you log in
<szrhawaii> because every time i do the 8.10 version it has a box on the left top hand corner of the screen
<contrast> szrhawaii: can't say i have. does it go away after a while?
<szrhawaii> it only does it when the bootsplash screen comes up
<szrhawaii> once the standard splash comes on it gets smaller then goes away
<szrhawaii> is there a way to get rid of that
<contrast> sounds like a compositing issue. did you see if it still does it with desktop effects turned off?
<szrhawaii> yeah it does
<szrhawaii> i turn those off all the time
<ubuntu> neither ubuntu or the gparted boot CD are detecing either of my hard drives, nor my sata DVD burner. they're all detected by the bios and detected by windows. what's going on?
<contrast> strange. i have no idea then. sorry
<szrhawaii> yeah ive been trying to figure that out myself
<maxmahem> hmm...  I can't seem to launch nvidia sever settings now
<contrast> ubuntu: what's the output of the command "ls -l /dev/sd*"?
<ubuntu> ls: cannot access /dev/sd*: No such file or directory
<contrast> ubuntu: and "ls -l /dev/hd*"?
<ubuntu> same
<contrast> ubuntu: and you're not putting the quotes in the command, right?
<ubuntu1> nope
<maxmahem> no seems I have to restart x to configure twin-view (and disable x in my other monitor).
<contrast> not sure. you might google your motherboard and see if anyone else on linux has had issues with it. that's the only thing i can think of.
<arianna> ciao
<jeff_> hi
<maxmahem> hmm.. twinview is working okay, but is there a way I can set that other monitor as another desktop instead of extending my display over there?
<maxmahem> It's a TV, so the resolution isn't all that great.
<joh6nn> anyone know why my update notifier might have disappeared, and how i can get it back?
<kim> Hello.
<genii> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu!
<kim> !닉 Akari
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Akari
<kim> Can you speak korean?
<genii> kim: No
<kim> Can you speak Esperanto?
<genii> No. Let me look if there is a Korean or Esperanto channel to direct you to
<kniolet> there is #ubuntu-eo but only 1 person there
<genii> Perhaps #ubuntu-kr   or #ubuntu-kp
<fdoving> joh6nn: you can restart it by executing 'update-notifier-kde' from the alt+f2 run dialog.
<genii> Hmm. Apparenlt no Korean loco channel exists yet
<joh6nn> fdoving: tried that, no dice
<Mizunashi> I can't speak English wel..
<Mizunashi> I want to server "HanIRC"...
<joh6nn> it runs, but stays in the background and never actually, you know, "notifies." :|
<fdoving> joh6nn: you can check that it is running by hitting ctrl+esc and search for 'update' you'll see a python process in the list.
<fdoving> joh6nn: are you sure there are updates available?
<genii> Mizunashi:  /server irc.hanirc.org
<joh6nn> fdoving: apt-get upgrade says yes
<Mizunashi> Isn't there firefox in kubuntu?
<genii> Mizunashi: Yes, firefox comes for Kubuntu but is not there by default
<fdoving> joh6nn: try to run 'sudo aptitude update' then see if it appears.
<Mizunashi> I am installing firefox..
<joh6nn> fdoving: still not showing...
<Mizunashi> In Fedora, there is firefox...
<genii> Mizunashi: I am told the channel #ubuntu-ko     is for korean support
<Mizunashi> Ho. ubuntu-ko is korean channel..
<genii> Mizunashi: Yes
<fdoving> joh6nn: check alt+f2 - 'kdesudo software-properties-kde' -> updates [tab] - see what it says about check for updates.
<joh6nn> fdoving: software-properties-kde not found
<Mizunashi> Do you know animation "Aria the~"?
<joh6nn> ok, found it
<joh6nn> had to call it explicitly from /usr/bin/
<CrypTom> hi all, I use the server edition and "cat /proc/meminfo" shows me that almost 10GB RAM are used, how can I see, which process uses so much memory? (a "ps aux" only shows 2 processes using more than 1%)
<joh6nn> fdoving: everything there seems in order; "check for updates" is checked, and it's set to "only notify", so it should be telling me about it
<fdoving> joh6nn: is it set to check for updates daily+
<fdoving> s/+/?
<joh6nn> yes
<JohnyB> CrypTom install htop: apt-get install htop and run it, then sort processes by CPU
<JohnyB> or by RAM
<JohnyB> depending on your needs
<joh6nn> fdoving: do you know where the config file for this is?
<joh6nn> i trawled through /etc/ looking for it, couldn't find it
<CrypTom> JohnyB: ok, I'll try
<CrypTom> JohnyB: I cant sort, hitting the F6 key does not work
<JohnyB> CrypTom: ok, don't forget the <F6> key and select MEM% to see processes by memory
<CrypTom> JohnyB: I'm logged in via ssh, F1-F10 don't seem to do anything
<JohnyB> hmmm
<CrypTom> JohnyB: ah, found it, my new keyboards forces me to press another key (function key) while pressing the F-buttons
<JohnyB> oh :) Great
<CrypTom> JohnyB: although it looks like the behavior is inverted, as I dont want the special function but the normal one :-)
<admin1> hello
<JohnyB> CrypTom what do you mean by inverted behavior?
<admin1> I am trying to install the proper video drivers for my legacy nvidia tnt video card, but I don't know how.  Could someone help me please?
<admin1> I have hte drivers downloaded to this computer, but I can't seem to get them to install
<joh6nn> admin1: what happens when you try to install them?
<CrypTom> JohnyB: I have paintings in orange on the F keys, and there is a function key also painted in orange. I have to hit the function key in order to get the F-behavior instead of the special (orange painted) behavior
<admin1> I get the message "Cannot open file"
<admin1> what am I doing wrong?
<fdoving> joh6nn: update-nofifier itself uses the configs from update-notifier-common which is in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/
<fdoving> joh6nn: dpkg -L update-notifier-common for a list of files to check out.
<admin1> I am also trying to set this computer up for web hosting, but I think that I have that sorta figured out
<joh6nn> fdoving: thanks
<JohnyB> CrypTom lol I have nothing in orange man I don't know what are you talking about. Here's how I do: I open the program, I do press F6, select MEM%, and it's sorted by RAM. That's all
<genii> fdoving: Interesting fact
<joh6nn> admin1: what command are you running when it gives you that error?
<admin1> sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run
<admin1> that is the command that I am using.  It says to do that on the nvidia website
<joh6nn> are you doing that from a terminal?
<admin1> I am using the Konsole terminal progream to try it
<genii> admin1: You need   sh ./filename.sh     if in same dir as it is
<admin1> and the driver file is on the desktop
<admin1> how do I switch dir?
<admin1> and find the file in the terminal?
<genii> admin1:  cd ~/Desktop
<admin1> and sorry for all the questions, but I am new to kubuntu
<admin1> okay
<CrypTom> JohnyB: no worries, its probably something that needs an addition program (probably under windows) to run properly, anyway, it works now!
<admin1> okay that command did not work
<genii> admin1: I'm pretty sure it did work, if you typed it correctly
<admin1> I just installed kubuntu 8.04 hardy last night night, and now I am trying to teach myself how to use it
<joh6nn> admin1 try "sudo NVIDIA-Linux-x86-71.86.06-pkg1.run"
<genii> admin1: If it doesn't say anything to you like some error when you did:  cd ~/Desktop                         then it was successful
<admin1> it does say that the dir does not exsist
<joh6nn> admin1: unlike windows, linux is case sensitive, so you have to make sure to type Desktop and not desktop
<admin1> oh okay
<joh6nn> also, now would be a good time to double-check and make sure the file is actually on the desktop. :)
<admin1> it is
<admin1> I just tried running it, but it says that the file needs to be run as root.  What does that mean?
<faileas> admin1: thats wierd. sudo should work
<admin1> the driver program said that it needs to run under root
<admin1> the driver program said that it needs to run under root
<webaska> hi.. i forgot password to phpmyadmin..its quite embarrasing
<admin1> II am the only user on this computer
<joh6nn> admin1: run the command again, but this time, add the word "sudo" to the front of it
<admin1> what is root?
<fulvio> ciao
<joh6nn> admin1: root is the linux name for administrator
<fulvio> \list
<webaska> any way to change phpmyadmin password?
<fulvio> !lst
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lst
<admin1> okay it said that I am running an x server, and that I am supposed to exit x before running the program.  how do I do that?
<joh6nn> fdoving: i think that the problem i've been having is that update-notifier isn't being started when i login to kde.  do you know how it's supposed to be launched at login?
<joh6nn> admin1 you'll need to log out.
<admin1> okay
<admin1> then what?
<admin1> if I log back in, it will run the X server again
<joh6nn> once you've logged out and you're at the log-in screen, there should be a menu option for "console log-in" or something similar
<genii> admin1: Yes. Also the login screen itself is in X
<admin1> okay
<joh6nn> genii: oh, hmm.  yeah, wasn't thinking of that
<admin1> how do I get out of X then to install these drivers?
<joh6nn> admin1: best bet would be to restart, then.
<admin1> okay
<admin1> then what?
<genii> admin1: crl-alt-f1    then:  sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop          (or kdm-kde4)
<admin1> okay I will have to write these commands down
<genii> admin1: then execute the commands. Then: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<joh6nn> or you could listen to genii.  he's apparently in a different time zone from me.
<maxmahem> hmm... does kubuntu use RandR 1.2?
<admin1> okay
<genii> !info libxrandr2
<ubottu> libxrandr2 (source: libxrandr): X11 RandR extension library. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.2.3-1 (intrepid), package size 21 kB, installed size 88 kB
<genii> maxmahem: 1.2.3-1  apparently
<maxmahem> hmm.. cool. thanks.
<genii> joh6nn: Actually it's 6 am here but I'm strangely alert :)
<joh6nn> yeah, it's 6am for me, too, but i'm fighting with Perl's Net::Amazon
<joh6nn> :)
<genii> joh6nn: Ah, I feel for you
<maxmahem> okay, if I installed a package, but it didn't show up on my menu, where would I find it?
<genii> maxmahem: It might be a command line package. What was the name of it?
<maxmahem> Multiple Screens, a gtk interface for xrandr
<genii> joh6nn: Interesting, theres a package for it, libnet-amazon-perl    and apt-cache search amazon    pulls up some others
<genii> maxmahem: Well, theres yer problem. KDE isn't gtk
<joh6nn> maxmahem: for me, krandrtray is under system, in the menu
<maxmahem> Yes, I tried that. And while I can resize my monitor, it doesn't let me configure my multiple monitors like I need to.
<joh6nn> genii: oh, i've got it installed.  the problem is that it appears that either the module is buggy, or amazon is.  take your pic.
<genii> joh6nn: Probably the module, if i had to guess.
<maxmahem> so its a gnome bit eh? hmm. shoot. that won't help me when running KDE then.
<nascentmind> hi. I disabled the restricted ati drivers using envy-ng and suddenly my X stopped working.. i recovered the xorg.conf file and now kde starts up with the auth screen.. i give my username and password.. kde loads and dies while loading..
<nascentmind> there is a startup sound being played which dies in the middle.. how can I recover my kde?
<nascentmind> can anybody help me?
<joh6nn> nascentmind: what's envy-ng?
<nascentmind> joh6nn: the restricted driver enabling thing..
<joh6nn> ah
<nascentmind> there was one default one.. forgot the name ..
<nascentmind> and i couldn't use the apply button..
<joh6nn> so you disabled the ati driver you were using
<joh6nn> hmm
<nascentmind> yes
<joh6nn> i'd say your X config is borked
<joh6nn> try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nascentmind> joh6nn: yes it screwed up.. and then i did a X -configure..
<nascentmind> now X comes up.. kde screws up in between..
<ubuntu> help me pls
<ubuntu> heeeelp me please
<nascentmind> how can i re enable the fglrx driver now? and what does envy-ng do anyway?
<ubuntu> heeeelp me please
<ubuntu> heeeelp me please
<jussi01> ubuntu: state your issue
<joh6nn> nascentmind: no clue what envy-ng does in the background, but the if you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it'll bring you through an ncurses wizard for configuring X
<nascentmind> joh6nn: isn't that the same thing as X -configure?
<joh6nn> nascentmind: no clue
<nascentmind> joh6nn: i am sorry to say this but kubuntu is really unstable..
<joh6nn> nascentmind: are you using 8.10?
<nascentmind> yes
<ubuntu> I have live KUBUNTU and my quest is: is here something as ICQ????
<nascentmind> intrepid
<jussi01> ubuntu: the program called kopete
<ubuntu> thx
<ubuntu> jussi01 is installed in this live system<
<joh6nn> nascentmind: yeah, *buntu does 2 releases a year; the april release is stable. the october release is experimental.  you're using the experimental release. :|
<NCommander> joh6nn, that isn't true
<jussi01> nascentmind: you can reset your settings which may help with: mv .kde .kdeold
<NCommander> Every release is considered a stable and supported release
<jussi01> ubuntu: yes
<joh6nn> NCommander: facts occasionally get in the way of the truth.
<ubuntu> jussi01> thx veeerz much
<NCommander> joh6nn, so your saying I'm wrong?
 * NCommander does note that 8.10 Kubuntu has some serious issues, hence why auto-upgrade from 8.04 Kubuntu is disabled out of the box
<joh6nn> no, i'm saying that the fact that October releases are always best efforts at stable doesn't change the fact that they're testing grounds for new ideas.  hence, they are experimental
<nascentmind> any chance that i can recover kde?
<joh6nn> which is at least part of why the install i'm on at the moment crashes once a day
<jussi01> nascentmind: did you see my last comment directed at you?
<nascentmind> sorry
<NCommander> joh6nn, You do realize that you can't upgrade to .10 releases without installing the previous .04 one?
<joh6nn> ...
<joh6nn> NCommander: i'm sorry, i can't help feeling like that's both a non-sequitur, and sort of a ridiculous question
<nascentmind> i am quite sure that when there is an upgrade it clobbers the xorg file or something..
<tboxmy> hi all!
<nascentmind> something really bad is happening when there is an upgrade
<NCommander> joh6nn, I'm being frank that by says that every .10 is "experimental" is trash talk. Spreading misinformation only serves to hurt FOSS and (K)ubuntu
<tboxmy> just did an update on intrepid and it included OOo 3.0
<NCommander> Granted, the last .10 release has issues, mostly due to KDE4 still not being quite there yet. There IS a reason why the auto-upgrade is disabled
<tboxmy> i cant start OOo 3 at all
<nascentmind> who hoo.. finally my kde starts..
<nascentmind> jussi01: that did the trick..
<tboxmy> anyone having same prob?
<nascentmind> and the most funniest part i am checking glxgears now... and i am getting somewhere around 420 fps.. and when i had the driver i was getting 40 fps.
<jussi01> nascentmind: great.
<maxmahem> If I wanted to be a traitor and install gnome on top of kde here, how would I do that?
<nascentmind> jussi01: should i install the ati driver manually?
<Unksi> maxmahem: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nascentmind> or should i use that envy-ng again?
<jussi01> nascentmind: if it aint broke, dont fix it?
<maxmahem> Unksi: that rather then using adept? (though I couldn't seem to find it in there).
<nascentmind> jussi01: when i initially installed ati drivers i was getting a fantastic 1000 fps.. and then after the upgrade it screwed up..
<Unksi> maxmahem: you can use adept as well, its just easier to give out instructions to cli :)
<nascentmind> there was a kernel update too.. would that be the cause?
<jussi01> nascentmind: you use envy at your own risk, and I wouldnt be suprised if the kernel update did it.
<jussi01> you could try envy again, but again, your risk.
<nascentmind> jussi01: yes atleast i know how to recover from a complete X collapse..
<nascentmind> jussi01: what would a kernel update do to the driver?
<jussi01> nascentmind: as I understand it, the driver is kernel specific. with the normal one, it will remake it when the kernel is updated, but envy doesnt do that
<jussi01> thats my un derstanding, I may be wrong
<nascentmind> normal one is the open source one you mean?
<jussi01> no, normal one is installed throught hardware drivers in system
<nascentmind> so how can i remake it?
<jussi01> nascentmind: you want the _latest_ or just the stable?
<nascentmind> should i install it manually? if i install it manually do i need to reinstall the drivers again when i get a next kernel update?
<nascentmind> jussi01: i would prefer latest as i have an alsa issue too which is being corrected in the proposed updates.
<jussi01> nascentmind: my suggestion would be to go to kmenu - system - hardware drivers and install that and see how you go
<johann-pierre> how can i download kde 4.2 and install it?
<william> I have got my first kubuntu laptop running nice an smooth under intrepid ;-)  One feature I was really looking forward to under kde was the desktop cube which I don't have. Do I need to install this separately?
<genii> johann-pierre: It's in the topic
<william> johann, you have to enable a development package source. But I would recommend against it, I tried kde 4.2 but found loads of bugs so switched back to 4.1. It took me ages to remove everything I installed with kde 4.2
<johann-pierre> william, what command can i type in the konsole to install kde 4.1 ?
<william> if you are using kubuntu you should have it, if not you can type  'sudo apt-get install kde'
<william> that's what I did after I remove kde 4.2
<johann-pierre> aaah thanks
<johann-pierre> my kubuntu is a bit outta date
<johann-pierre> maybe i should have rather installed debian on this, but with it on the edge of a new release why bother to download :/
<hyper_ch> kde 4.2 beta 2 is much better than 4.1
<johann-pierre> everything in IT seems to be: future is now, is it too late for that?  What if you have is too old? etc.
<maxmahem> hmm apprently installing gome removed firefox
<william> not that the kde package pulls in alot of kde including games, edu, etc... if you don't want all that stuff you should use a more clever approach and maybe just install the apps in kde you actually use
<johann-pierre> hyper_ch:  what is the command to install it?"
<hyper_ch> johann-pierre: 4.2?
<nascentmind> jussi01: yes there is a problem with it i guess.. I tried installing it with hardware drivers and the fps is lower than the normal ones..
<johann-pierre> yea
<hyper_ch> johann-pierre: adding the according PPA repos
<william> hyper_ch, I tried kde 4.2 beta 2 but had loads of corruption on my screen, it may have been a problem between the latest nvidia 180 driver and kde 4.2 though
<jussi01> nascentmind: looks like envy for you then
<johann-pierre> Ag I'll wait for the final release
<PSiL0> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<hyper_ch> william: all the people I know are a lot happier with 4.2 than 4.1
<johann-pierre> why won't my kubuntu browse my windows network?
<nascentmind> jussi01: k i deactivated it.. lemme see whether my X will screw up again :)
<jussi01> nascentmind: good luck. :)
<johann-pierre> how can i set the timeout on dolphin's network browsing?
<william> hyper_ch, It was probably a but that affect my grahics card and the new 180 drivers. Although they work really well under kde 4.1
<PSiL0> stupid fstab... some days it automounts my ntfs partition fine, and then it goes on the blink and I have to manually re-edit again
<PSiL0> so annoying
<hyper_ch> william: what the reason to use 1.80 instead of 1.77?
<william> Question: How does ubuntu handle new releases of kde. will ubuntu provide official kde packages for intrepid or will they be for the new kubuntu version
<william> 1.77 was slow on my 8600GT M
<hyper_ch> william: nope, release number stay
<william> 1.80 is FAST!
<nascentmind> jussi01: k it reboots fine.. man this is classic.. using ati drivers lowers the fps and removing it increases it.. from 60 to 420..
<hyper_ch> william: how do you measuer "slow" and "fast"?
<william> with 1.80 I have enabled opengl rendering mode + shared memory
<william> hyper_ch, switching between windows/plasma applets was very slow with 1.77 on my graphics card
<william> unbearable
<nascentmind> jussi01: k now lemme try with envy *sigh*
<william> scrolling was awefull too
<hyper_ch> I got a 9500gt with the 1.77 drivers and everything is fine
<jussi01> nascentmind: again, good luck
<PSiL0> anyone knows how to make fstab less tempermental?
<william> hyper_ch, maybe it's difference between kde 4.2 and kde 4.1?
<nascentmind> oh and the best part is during the process of enabling.. kmix crashes .. now i just can't understand the connection between these 2..
<hyper_ch> PSiL0: fstab doesn't alter itself
<maxmahem> hmm should I get a success notification at the end of apt-get instal or when it gives me back cursor is it just done?
<william> hyper_ch, when you select files under dolphin or the folder view, does your cursor take time to drow the selection box?
<hyper_ch> william: I don't use dolphin
<william> mine had a delay/lag under 1.77
<stdin> maxmahem: no error means no error :)
<william> ok, how about under folder view?
<maxmahem> stdin: sounds good to me
<hyper_ch> william: what folder view?
<PSiL0> hyper_ch: I wish that was the case... It seems like everytime I reinstall a major app (this time openoffice3), the fstab settings that work so well the past several days do not mount my ntfs partition
<hyper_ch> PSiL0: it is the case.. fstab does not alter itself automatically
<PSiL0> hyper_ch: I meant to say automount
<hyper_ch> PSiL0: you considered that it could be because of the "ntfs"?
<william> hyper_ch, when I click on a plasma applets focus transfers instantly now (it did not before). E.g: I can have focus on a window in the forground and immediatly select files in my plasma folder view with now lag. Before with 1.77 it was unbearable
<PSiL0> hyper_ch: then why are the automount settings that work fine for several days suddenly trip up after installing a package?
<william> PSiL0, I recommend mounding external filesystems manually via kde
<william> but that's just my preference
<hyper_ch> william: I don't know what you mean or what you do or where you have problems
<hyper_ch> william: clicking on a plasma applet focus?
<hyper_ch> PSiL0: it is your assumption that it stops working after installing a package
<nascentmind> jussi01: k same bad performance.. next disabling the driver and installing it manually..
<william> PSiL0, what is the last modification date on your fstab?
<PSiL0> william: I would assume a week ago, but since I re-edited it to where my ntfs partition automounts at startup, I do not know
<PSiL0> william: I just grabbed the ntfs-g settings from syslog after manually mounting the drive through dolphin and added it in to fstab line for that drive
<william> PSiL0, if you think that the installation of openoffice3 is modifying fstab then run a test. record your last modificationd date, remove then reinstall openoffice3....
<PSiL0> as well as adding uid=1000 for myself
<william> it's a vfat?
<nascentmind> jussi01: ah.. envy has a bug in it..
<PSiL0> william: umm, I removed openoffice3 originally because it crashed on the first instance, and needed a second instance to load properly..
<nascentmind> jussi01: X crashed again..
<PSiL0> after removing it, I just reinstalled it using the deb package from openoffice3.org
<PSiL0> william: then my ntfs drive wouldn't automount or mount manually
<william> PSiL0, I don't understand what openoffice has todo with fstab
<william> I think it must have been some other update that you pulled in with openoffice
<william> maybe a kernel update?
<PSiL0> william: me neither, which is why it is so particular that I have to manually reedit fstab every few weeks to automount the same drive
<maxmahem> I'm still trying to trouble shoot my sound card. Should I be getting multipe device listings from aplay -l?
<william> I used to use some software that would modify fstab, I think it was ivman or something like that
<PSiL0> nah, my fstab settings worked fine after updating the kernal from backports to fix an intel wifi bug
<william> it is more likely you have some other software installed that is trying to manage your nfs for you
<PSiL0> I don't think openoffice3 would pull a kernal update, especially after I check which files are being updated
<william> can you check your package list to see if you have ivman installed?
<PSiL0> aptitude search ivman*
<PSiL0> p   ivman
<PSiL0> nope...
<william> what about pmount?
<PSiL0> nada
<william> hmm, Does anyone here know of any other userspace automounting software?
<william> something that my be modifying fstab?
<csc__> hello
<csc__> please help me with usb-creator. i am formatting an usb disc in various way, but NO parition is recosgnized by usb-creator? what am i doing weong? in the first case i made a 250GB partition with fat32, bootable, in a second case a smaller one, in the third case I used an ext partition NONE is recognized by usb-creator. i am stuck. as last case i plugged in an old small usb stick and it was recognized immediatly. please help
<PSiL0> here is my fstab entry: /dev/sda5    /media/Documents ntfs-3g rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,uhelper=hal,locale=en_US.UTF-8   0 0
<thomas> bonjour !!!
<william> PSiL0, that fstab entry looks fine. I am pretty certain that whatever is removing or modifying it must be some kind of automount software
<PSiL0> now it is automounting my ntfs partition
<PSiL0> this one worked fine for awhile: /dev/sda5       /media/Documents        ntfs-3g    defaults,gid=4,noatime   0       0
<PSiL0> then suddenly no beans
<PSiL0> william: the funny thing is that when this entry doesn't automount the ntfs partition, I go check it and I see nothing is altered...
<william> PSiL0, you wish to mount automatically at boot correct?
<PSiL0> william: yup
<johann-pierre> What does mark shuttleworth actually have to do with this operating system?
<genii> johann-pierre: His company Canonical basically sponsors it
<johann-pierre> ohh
<johann-pierre> so its sponsorred?
<william> maybe your system is trying to mount your nfs before you network connection is up?
<dwidmann> johann-pierre: paid developers &c
<johann-pierre> interresting
<stdin> johann-pierre: canonical pay for developers and hosting for LoCo's and free CD's via shipit
<johann-pierre> aaah ok
<genii> johann-pierre: How else did you think they could mail you cd's ? ;)
<stdin> oh, and sponsoring non-paid devs to go to development summits
<william> johann-pierre, I don't actually use nfs but I would suggest you find exactly which part of the sytem is responsible for mounting your nfs and when.
 * genii steals one of stdin's Google burritos
<PSiL0> william: true, but wouldn't that negate the automount action from the getgo?  Anyways, I usually run through two diff connections from my uni and my apt.  Yet, I never seen any automount failures when booting between two different locations
<william> I am currious about the uhelper=hal option in  there
<PSiL0> william: I mean, I can re-edit the fstab entry to get my drive to automount again if the current settings are suddenly no good here on my laptop
<william> does that mean that hal managers your nfs mount?
<william> if hal managers your nfs then maybe you should add the option noauto in there to stop the system trying to mount at boot?
<PSiL0> william: Most likely since I see that entry in syslogs whenever I manually mount my drive through dolphin
<william> oh, that is why it's in there
<william> PSiL0, hang on a sec
<PSiL0> william: If I add noauto, doesn't that defeat the purpose of having that entry in fstab in the first place?
<william> maybe uhelper is implies noauto
<william> PSiL0, yeah it does
<johann-pierre> genii: I thought that perhaps its an in-house commercial distribution
<william> PSiL0, could you try booting without the uhelper=hal option to see what happens?
<PSiL0> william: well, when "defaults" was in that entry (with uhelper=hal omitted), my drive automounted for awhile
<william> try it because I think that if you specify uhelper it implies noauto
<PSiL0> when that flubbed after working for several days, I looked at syslogs to see what options were being enacted when manually mounting this drive
<william> ie uhelper means that the system is not automounting because it thinks you want a userspace help to handle the mounting instead
<PSiL0> hmm... maybe you are right, then again I have this option in fstab, rebooted, and my drive automounted just fine
<PSiL0> william: however, knowing specifically what it implies does help
<maxmahem> hmm should my kmix have a 'switches' tab?
<maxmahem> arg, trying to configure this sound card is making me crazy.
<fjellrev1> I have a trouble with movie files not playing all the way through,usually on files longer than an hour.i can't find if it's ark or if its vlc,anyone have similar problems??
<dmmainou> hi guys I'm new using linux in general. could someone please help mi with a basic q about gksudo scripting
<stdin> dmmainou: seeing as gksudo is Gtk/Gnome, you should ask in #ubuntu or #ubuntu-offtopic
<nascentmind> jussi01: k the conclusion is using ati drivers decreases performance :)
<dmmainou> I'm running kubuntu... maybe Im not using the right command
<stdin> dmmainou: Kubuntu uses "kdesudo"
<nascentmind> does installing pre - released updates harmful?
<dmmainou> ok....that explains a couple of things....
<stdin> you can install and use gksudo (from the gksu package), it just won't look very nice
<dwidmann> ack, :( That explains a thing or two ... X is using 80% CPU
<genii> stdin: Interestingly gksudo doesn't work in Konsole and kdesudo doesn't work in Terminal
<dmmainou> one last q .  I have a network drive that becomes available only after the Wlan is on. since it doesnt work as a reular ip drive (works on mac address) I need to wait and manually mount it. I am trying to create a  script so my wife can click on an icon and mount it ... is there any way to avoid the password?
<stdin> genii: odd, I don't see why that'd happen
<genii> stdin: Me either. But thats how it works, I've tried
<xbmc> hi people
<^Manu> i just installed kubuntu
<^Manu> it was working nice until i did the auto update..
<^Manu> and now my taskbar is all messed up.
<^Manu> its like it's kinda mirrored..
<^Manu> the 'K' is on the right..
<^Manu> and if i move it around, it forgets immediately.
<^Manu> the clock is on the left,,,
<stdin> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<^Manu> and if i click the 'K', the shutdown menu is first on the left.. :/
<stdin> dmmainou: if it requires root privileges then you can try and edit /etc/sudoers and allow the command without a password (see man sudoers). but you'll have to do a bit of reading to do it
<^Manu> any ideas? :S
<stdin> what version of KDE are you running?
<^Manu> kubuntu 4.10, fully updated..
<^Manu> how can i get the exact version number?
<dmmainou> ok thanks so much to point me in the right direction
<stdin> ^Manu: open konqueror and go to Help -> About KDE
<^Manu> 4.1.3
<dmmainou> one last thing.... once I have the scripts mount and unmount I wan to make sure the drive gets umounted before shutdown in which file/ shuting sown script should I include my own script
<^Manu> also, the taskbar seems to like to resize its self occasionally..
<stdin> dmmainou: best thing is to make a script in /etc/init.d and create links in /etc/rc0.d and /etc/rc6.d (everything in /etc/rc0.d get's run at shut down, everything in /etc/rc6.d gets run at reboot)
<stdin> use "sudo update-rc.d script_name stop 31 0 6" to add the links
<^Manu> managed to break it :(
<dmmainou> Ok thanks so much... good night.
<^Manu> this sort of thing keeps happening; i ran a fullscreen app, and now the desktop is half off the screen..
<^Manu> imagine the desktop surface, the same res as the monitor, but shifted so it's only partly on the monitor..
<^Manu> with just black in the empty parts.. but i can move windows into the black area...
<maxmahem> minor problem, KWin appears to be crashing every time I start up KDE. Or at least I'm getting this notification window. the contents:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/99595/
<Niski_> Can anyone help me set up scim so that I can enable japanese input, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM/Kubuntu the fourth step proves to be a problem, I've already added the language and downloaded the files from system settings -> regional & language, but I'm getting no extra icons in the taskbar, nor have I been able to find any place to configure the program otherwise
<wesley> how can i mount a iso ?
<wesley> how can i mount a iso ?
<wesley> how can i mount a iso ?
<wesley> !mountiso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<johann-pierre> where can i find argo uml?
<^Manu> hi people..
<^Manu> i have some problems with kubuntu's display settings tool..
<^Manu> it seems to be really flakey..
<^Manu> it seems to autodetect resolutions somehow, but the list it shows are not at all accurate or relevant..
<^Manu> most of them are invalid modes..
<^Manu> and it doesn't show most of the actual valid modes.
<kommander> hi all :-)
<^Manu> also, about 40% of the time, just when it feels like it, when i runt he display settings tool, just when i start the tool, it decides to change the resolution to something else, for no apparent reason, and most of the time to one of the random not-supported modes that it's populated the list with..
<^Manu> i'm constant hitting ctrl-alt-backspace hoping that it might randomly choose a good one.
<^Manu> i have 2 displays, it recognises them both, i want to set it so that it only uses one resolution on each display ever..
<^Manu> but xorg.conf is basically empty now, so i don't know how to do that.
<kommander> I just removed my old gentoo on a macbook pro, but I can't find a easy way to have the same keymap as on macos with kubuntu ... any idea ?
<Niski_> what would be a good place to report a bug in gjiten?
<hyper_ch> kommander: system settings -> regional & langugae
<hyper_ch> Niski_: bugs.launchpad.net
<Niski_> hyper_ch: do they bite newbies?
<hyper_ch> Niski_: yes :)
<hyper_ch> Niski_: just pretend that you are not a newbie
<kommander> hyper_ch: yep ... I went there, but it's not really the same even if I set mac/fr
<Niski_> could someone check if the bug is not just in my system, before I submit it?
<hyper_ch> kommander: did you also select your keyboard model?
<besitzer> wer spricht deutsch von euch ???
<kommander> besitzer: ja, ein bischen
<hyper_ch> !de | besitzer
<ubottu> besitzer: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<hyper_ch> kommander: "bisschen"
<hyper_ch> besitzer: no queries
<hyper_ch> jussi01: you're OP?
<jussi01> hyper_ch: /msg chanserv access #kubuntu
<kommander> hyper_ch: Ich habe leider keine "estzet"
<jussi01> hyper_ch: /msg chanserv access #kubuntu list
<hyper_ch> jussi01: so you have OP access
<jussi01> yes...
<jussi01> why?
<hyper_ch> jussi01: well, actually I need someone who can modify ubottu entries
<jussi01> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #kubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<hyper_ch> jussi01: the "de" entry should be:   Deutschsprachige Hilfe für Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanälen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<jussi01> hyper_ch: in the usage info is how to suggest a factoid change
<hyper_ch> jussi01: if the wiki would load
<jussi01> works here...
<hyper_ch> now it does also
<^Manu> whats that program to do the xserver autodetection stuff now?
<hyper_ch> !de is Deutschsprachige Hilfe für Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanälen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, und #edubuntu-de
<hyper_ch> back to my study books :(
<xbmc> can anyone tell me how to manually configure x these days?
<xbmc> the display autodetect stuff is seriously broken..
<xbmc> i just want to tell it what modes to use..
<xbmc> it tries to detect a bunch of display modes and makes a total mess..
<xbmc> it gets it all wrong, for both my displays, and populates the list with a bunch of rubbish modes that are irrelevant, and most of them are insupported.
<xbmc> .unsupported
<xbmc> so i guess no one knows anything about the kubuntu display mode tool :(
<ghostcube> hi folks i wanted to try dragonplayer i  get segfault at start on intrepid 64 bit
<aitd> ghostcube: segfaults are usually related to memory allocation issues. I attempted to use dragonplayer with Hardy and had the same problem.
<nick__> I need help with getting my Intel 536ep internal modem working
<nick__> I tried the availible .deb drivers but I think I have problems with kernel version incompatibilities
<nick__> can anyone help me?
<jussi01> !modem | nick__
<ubottu> nick__: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<aitd> nick__ Have you tried to boot the computer to an earlier kernal from the boot up screen list? I have used that method to check for such things in the past.
<nick__> aitd:  no I guess I should do that, but I'm unsure what version I need to select
<nick__> aitd: I'm getting my drivers from here: http://groups.google.com/group/ubuntu-modems/web/modem-driver-downloads-for-536ep
<user_> kk
<aitd> nick__: I would just start by backing off one at a time until the modem problem resolves. I have also used this method by starting at the oldest known kernel version first.
<ghostcube> aitd, hmm it worked at one time noe it just crashes at startup
<ghostcube> and seems to be a phonon problem
<ghostcube> it came with an update
<nick__> aitd: but which of the three availible packages should I have installed before I start that troubleshooting process? with the current package that I have installed from that site (release 1) there appears to be no valid kernel module installed for the 536ep, or at least I cant identify it (modprobe -l returns no results for 536)
<aitd> nick__: Also see if the manufacture has issued a linux version. You might luck out there. Do you have to use a modem?
<nick__> aitd: I'm currently running 2.6.24.22 in 8.04
<Yamato> If I have an Athlon 64 3400 and a gig of ram, would KDE 4.x run adequately?
<nick__> aitd: well it looks like I do yes
<nick__> most adsl modems dont have built in dialup modem do they?
<nick__> aitd: I hate dialup modems, but the person whose pc this is is a bit of a cheap technophobe
<nick__> aitd: am i right in thinking that 2.6.27 isnt availible for 8.04?
<aitd> nick__: hmm.. understood.
<vili> Hello, i just installed Kubuntu 8.10, and i just cant get my graphics driver work correctly. I installed v177 from restricted and this works better without drivers (and its not good then either...) i have GeForce 8400MG...
<aitd> nick__: I believe that is correct.
<Yamato> Or should I go with KDE 3.5x?
<ibrar> Any body knows how to increase resultion in ThinkPad lenovo T60 (kbuntu 8.10)?
<nick__> aitd: hm ok
<nick__> aitd: it seems to me that there is a package for  2.6.24-16-generic, but I am running *.22 which causes the module to be unable to be loaded, sot hen if I downgrade as you originally suggested then It may work with that package -?
<nick__> *then
<user_> (ma come funzina qui??)
<user_> o
<user_> nn parla nessuno?
<vili> anyone?
<user_> just one
<aitd> nick__: The last unit I worked with modem issues had *.16 kernel version as I recall. I double checked the driver download md5sum and then reinstalled it. Worked after that.
<nick__> aitd: because with the current page that I have isntalled which is supped to be for 2.6.22 + "newer" kernels, I get the folowing output, so there appears to be no driver to try
<nick__> nick@Bonfield1:~$ sudo modprobe -l | grep 536
<nick__> /lib/modules/2.6.24-22-generic/kernel/drivers/ata/pata_cs5536.ko
<nick__> aitd: hm ok ill double check that as well then
<aitd> vili: Have you reviewed your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file? It will list the resolutions. I usually end up manually editing them.
<nick__> can anyone tell me why 2.6.24-17 isnt availible for 8.04 when -16 -18 &  -19 is availble?
<nick__> or if there is a way of installing -17 despite the fact it isnt listed in the repos?
<vili> rofl, now i found what was wrong. I installed x86 instead of 64 what i am using :D
<nick__> oh wel, thanks aitd very much for your help, much appreciated! :)
<aitd> vili: Problem solved then.. :)
<aitd> nick__: np. No answers about the *.17 query. I would have to look that one up too.
<nick__> ok thanks again :) ill restart and try a different kernel now
<greenmang0> logout, shutdown, restart not working in Kubuntu 8.10 for me...
<uni_> restart x
<greenmang0> can anyone help me?
<greenmang0> uni_: i tried everything...
<uni_> sorry, sudo reboot
<greenmang0> uni_: i even tried deleting ~/.kde
<greenmang0> uni_: didn't help
<kniolet> you mean like it never works, not just this one time?
<uni_> <greenmang0> Look xorg
<greenmang0> uni_: do you mean xorg log?
<uni_> <greenmang0>Wait a sec
<greenmang0> uni_: OK
<greenmang0> kniolet: it never worked for me
<uni_> <greenmang0>I have in view of xorg.conf, look there
<greenmang0> kniolet: i tried creating new user and it worked
<greenmang0> uni_: it works for new user..
<uni_> <greenmang0>  hmm...
<greenmang0> what should i look for in xorg.conf... since intrepid not have handed over that job for HAL i suppose.. xml files
<greenmang0> uni_: if you want to change resolution... go edit xml files... no xorg.conf :(
<uni_> <greenmang0>  i edit a xorg, and this problem is disappeared
<greenmang0> uni_: the thing is that, since i use 'shutdown' kde doesn't saves session... so it is not able to remeber plasma widgets positions and even kmix and yakuake
<greenmang0> uni_: what did you change there?
<uni_> <greenmang0> Do not hurry up, I from Russia, am heavy to translate quickly)))))
<greenmang0> uni_: I am also not an englishman... but tell me what should I edit in xorg.conf
<uni_> <greenmang0> i need to look a xorg.conf
<maxbaldwin> I'm english, but that probably doesn't help.
<greenmang0> maxbaldwin: :)
<greenmang0> uni_: http://paste.debian.net/25162/
<greenmang0> here it is
<greenmang0> my xorg.conf
<uni_> <greenmang0> it is all?
<uni_> <greenmang0> О_о
<uni_> <greenmang0> The only thing, reboot, by means of the button in front of the computer, if this Will not help *don't know*
<uni_> есть кто с россии??
<soulchild> Hi all,...is there a way to delete dev-pakage that have been installed with "apt-get build-dep ..." ?
<uni_> There is someone from Russia?
<Mamarok>   !ru | uni_
<ubottu> uni_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<user_> qualcuno da Roma?
<greenmang0> uni_: that's all...
<Mamarok> !it | user_
<ubottu> user_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<user_> ah ok thanks!
<uni_> <greenmang0>It has turned out?
<greenmang0> uni_: what? I didn't get you
<uni_> <greenmang0> fuck)))) hm...it help's in your problem?
<jussi01> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language, attitude and topic to help keep this channel friendly and helpful. Remember, there are kids here!
<SiVA_> hey
<SiVA_> just installed kubuntu on all of my family computers!
<nuno> oi
<nuno>  somone from portugal?
<jussi01> !pt | nuno
<ubottu> nuno: Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SiVA_> one of them is a systemmax laptop and the built-in wireless isn't detected it seems. When I try to setup a new connection it says the wireless is disabled
<SiVA_> where do I start?
<SiVA_> how do I tell what kind of wireless card the computer uses?
<jussi01> SiVA_: do you know the wireless card type?
<jussi01> ok
<jussi01> SiVA_: in konsole, type: lspci
<SiVA_> intell 2200BG
<SiVA_> jussi01 intell 2200BG
<SiVA_> doesn't look like any WAN devices are enabled
<jussi01> SiVA_: hrm, I thought that one worked out of the box. you sure the hardware switch to turn it on is on?
<SiVA_> jussi01: yea, I checked that right away
<jussi01> !wireless | SiVA_, Im not sure, but have a look here you may find some help
<ubottu> SiVA_, Im not sure, but have a look here you may find some help: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SiVA_> when I do: sudo iwlist scan   it probes the various devices but shouldn't wlan0 be there?
<jussi01> SiVA_: and it isnt detected by network manager?
<SiVA_> no
<SiVA_> another problem: I connected an LCD panel and the resolution isn't quite right and it's slightly hard to read (fuzzy)
<SiVA_> how can I configure the display settings in kubuntu?
<Eternal_Sin> hola a todos, tengo un problema con la grafica xD
<eternalsin_> hola, mi gáfica me está tocando la moral :D
<g_> When does the next Kernel come out for ubuntu?
<eternalsin_> maybe this month
<SiVA_> how do I enable wlan0 ? it should be there
<Eternal_Sin> what wireless card you have?
<stettler> hy
<Eternal_Sin> It was hard but now i have connection with my atheros ^^
<SiVA_> intell2200BG
<Eternal_Sin> sh*t xD
<SiVA_> Eternal_Sin: intell2200BG
<Eternal_Sin> SIVA_, try this http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/32717
<Eternal_Sin> thanks god that mirrors has my ar5007eg drivers xD
<SiVA_> espanol? no anglais?
<Eternal_Sin> ups! sorry, I'm Spanish xD
<Eternal_Sin> here you are http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390512
<SiVA_> is there a link there?
<Eternal_Sin> in english http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=390512 xDD
<Eternal_Sin> have you tried ndiswrapper?
<xp-killer> help! i get a 8 mega internet but i cant download fast with torents does ktorent uses a special port?
<xp-killer> all my torents files are download like i have a dial up onection
<xp-killer> help! i get a 8 mega internet but i cant download fast with torents does ktorent uses a special port?
<Eternal_Sin> you should try first direct downloads, if it works well, you have to open ports in your router to download torrents
<jussi01> xp-killer: try not to repeat so quick
<jussi01> xp-killer: enabling dht helps I find
<cash>  have unbuntu 8.04 and would like to use my web cam as a security camera. any ideas
<Eternal_Sin> have the computer turned on all the night?
<Eternal_Sin> no way xD
<Eternal_Sin> it's a little bit difficult use kubuntu
<jussi01> cash: just install "cheese" and you can record webcam easily
<SiVA_> how do I change my keyboard layout?
<Eternal_Sin> are you in kde?
<jussi01> SiVA_: system settings - regional and language settings
<guitchess> Hello all
<Eternal_Sin> hi^^
<guitchess> I wanted to ask a question about the drive mounting scheme.
<jussi01> !ask | guitchess
<ubottu> guitchess: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Eternal_Sin> i updated my kernel version to 2.6.27-9 (and the headers to) but now i can't enable my radeon drivers
<guitchess> I have Kubuntu 8.10.  The default names that my partitions have been given are confusing.  I want to change them but the only ones listed in the fstab are the / and swap partitions.
<Eternal_Sin> ???
<Eternal_Sin> have you a dual boot?
<guitchess> yes
<Eternal_Sin> and don't appear windows partitions?
<guitchess> I have 10 partitions currently mounted and only the mentioned 3 are listed in the fstab
<guitchess> they, of course, show in the mtab
<Eternal_Sin> and what's your problem? I don't understand it xD
<xp-killer> help! i get a 8 mega internet but i cant download fast with torents does ktorent uses a special port?
<xp-killer> all my torents files are download like i have a dial up onection
<Eternal_Sin> i told you how to fix it!
<guitchess> The only real problem is that the names are all over the place.  I.E.  "volume (ntfs)", "FreeAgent Drive", "Volume (ext)"
<xp-killer> me?
<Eternal_Sin> yes!!!
<xp-killer> ok i'll look further up
<guitchess> I would like to change them to a simpler scheme I.E. sda1, sda5, sdc1, etc.
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: next time put my name next to it like that people wont ak back
<guitchess> Renaming seems easy using MountManager, but I don't want to break my sys.
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: yes i try direct download i goes very fast the pc does stay turn on yes all the pc in the house i try download with torents and p2p(limewire emule) it goes slow like i have dial up
<Eternal_Sin> in that case you have to open some ports in your router
<xp-killer> only direct download goes fast.torent taken me 3 days to download a 300mb file
<guitchess> Or, If I manually mod fstab will it override the default mounting locations.
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: ok wat port does ktorent uses?
<Eternal_Sin> i don't know, i use azureus xD
<SiVA_> about my wireless problem
<SiVA_> i looked in dmesg and it says "Radio Frequency Kill Switch must be turned off for wireless to work"
<SiVA_> but it is off... I tried it both ways and I get the same problem
<Eternal_Sin> xp-killer you can see your ktorrent port in Preferences/Web
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: on linux?
<Eternal_Sin> yes :D
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: is azerus inside of adept so i can download?
<william> hi, I am trying to get my SD card reader on my laptop working. When I plug an sd card in I get messages in dmesg. However it does not load it as mass storage device.  Do I need to install a special package for this to work?
<jussi01> SiVA_: do you still have wiundows on the machine?
<SiVA_> no
<Eternal_Sin> xp-killer i don't use adept (sh*t yeah! xD) i use apt-get
<xp-killer> lol
<Eternal_Sin> you can find it whit apt-cache search azureus
<D3f0> I'm experiencing some slowness when I fire a Firefox menu when running under KDE4, any suggestions?
<Tm_T> Eternal_Sin: please no cursing even with asterisk
<Eternal_Sin> sorry >.<
<william> mmc0: new high speed SD card at address 0002
<william> D3f0, nvidia card?
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: u just got grounded from your daddy XD
<Eternal_Sin> xDDDD
<Eternal_Sin> i use kubuntu in the laptop but in my desktop computer i use debian
<Eternal_Sin> is funnier xD
<Eternal_Sin> i'm not a super-linux user, just a crazy dude xD
<SiVA_> jussi01: how would windows help?
<Eternal_Sin> apt-get gets owned adept, synaptic and others xD
<D3f0> yes
<guitchess> william, which version of kubuntu are you using?
<D3f0> a nvidia m8600gt
<Eternal_Sin> xp-killer have you found your ktorrent port?
<guitchess> I am using 8.10 and had to install several updates to get udev to register a hotplugged card.
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: yea ,im in my router adding ports for ktorent and azerus
<Eternal_Sin> azureus rules ^^
<D3f0> so firefox slowness may be related to nVidia cards?
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: it didnt had no ports by deffault so i there wondering if it didnt had any how was it able to download?
<D3f0> that would be too bad for me :S all my computers are equiped with a nvidia card
<Eternal_Sin> xp-killer: wtf???? wait xD
<Eternal_Sin> it always has default ports!
<Eternal_Sin> my default ports are TCP6689 UDP4456!
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: how do i know if ktorent is tcp or udp?
<Eternal_Sin> the first port is tcp, the second is udp
<xp-killer> k
<Eternal_Sin> xp-killer preferences/configure ktorrent/ web xD
<Eternal_Sin> the first port is TCP, the second is UDP
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: my router sucks i just added the port for azureus  now its ok
<Eternal_Sin> good work ^^
<xp-killer> i run the test mode
<Eternal_Sin> Tux is strong in you! xD
<xp-killer> the force is with me XD
<xp-killer> ok so now u mean to to tell me i have to add ports for eatch one on thees p2p's?
<Eternal_Sin> yes, but you can use the same ports to run p2p applications
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: lol azeruses told me congrats u fix it lol
<xp-killer> :D
<Eternal_Sin> xD
<xp-killer> the person who did azureus had time to waste lol
<Eternal_Sin> apt-get owned adept, azureus owned ktorrent, tux owned mario xD
<xp-killer> yea right XXXXXXXXXXXXXXDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD
<xp-killer> and i own microsoft
<xp-killer> and some viruses :p
<Eternal_Sin> yeah!
<xp-killer> yep
<Eternal_Sin> i use windows to play and some applications, i use kubuntu for aircrak :p
<DaSkreech> You mean crack attack ?
<Eternal_Sin> nop
<gianni> come funziona
<Eternal_Sin> to check my wifi security
<Eternal_Sin> i'm not a cracker :p
<D3f0> Eternal_Sin: maybe not a cracker, but a security auditor
<hyper_ch> rather a script kiddy when using aircrack
<ghostcube> hmm so what security do u use if u have wpa2-psk or wpa-psk its very hard to get aircrack to hack the key
<Eternal_Sin> wpa-psk not so much, but wpa2 is insane xD
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: the only coke u try was in a red can :p
<D3f0> have you heard there's a cuda based software to increase the cracking speed by 20x?
<xp-killer> not crack
<xp-killer> it to strong for u XD
<ghostcube> pyrit
<D3f0> but it only runs under windows
<zerlord> ghostcube...
<zerlord> hab alles gemacht
<zerlord> aber jetzt
<ghostcube> zerlord, wrong channel
<zerlord> hmm
<zerlord> stimmt
<Eternal_Sin> i used to use backtrack
<Eternal_Sin> but all linux distributions hate my atheros xD
<Eternal_Sin> mandriva no, but i hate mandriva xD
<Eternal_Sin> and i love opensuse, but opensuse hates my radeon hd3470 xD
<D3f0> lucky you, I would like I could get hold of an atheos, but nobody sells them in my country
<Eternal_Sin> have you tried ebay?
<Eternal_Sin> i've seen some atheros there
<hyper_ch> 20x faster is still not fast :)
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: does ktorent use UDP?
<Eternal_Sin> yes
<hyper_ch> ktorrent... ieeks... that's to resource-hungry
<xp-killer> k i see it
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: what the udp stad for?
<D3f0> user datagram protocol
<Eternal_Sin> my english sucks so... i don't understand your question xD
<xp-killer> me?
<Eternal_Sin> yes
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: lol what udp stands for?
<Eternal_Sin> you mean something like "for what is used the udp port"?
<DaSkreech> Something datagram Protocol
<genoli> kann wer deutsch hier ^^
<Eternal_Sin> is like chinese for me xD
<D3f0> sounds like german
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: LOL
<D3f0> i'd bet he said, "anyone speaks german here"
<xp-killer> Tm_T: whats the use of the udp port?
<D3f0> udp port is too very important :)
<Eternal_Sin> xD
<D3f0> if you want to get high download rates
<xp-killer> i tink i mean upload download port.i have no idea what i said
<D3f0> tcp is generally used for control and handshake
<D3f0> udp is lighter, much more lighter
<Eternal_Sin> udp port is like tcp, but tcp checks if the data is correctly send/received and udp only checks if the data is correctly received, but not sent
<Eternal_Sin> thats why p2p applications uses udp for file sharing
<hyper_ch> xp-killer: http://www.letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=udp
<D3f0> udp donesn't check if the data is correctly received, it has no checksum
<D3f0> it relies on IP for correctness
<Eternal_Sin> in that case my tpc/udp ports tutorial sucks xD
<D3f0> anyway, UDP means fast transfers in p2p
<D3f0> behind a router it might be a little tricky to get udp working
<ruzaimi> melayubuntu
<Eternal_Sin> thats why udp is faster than tcp
<D3f0> yes, tcp only p2p mans slow transfers
<Eternal_Sin> here is a tutorial about tcp/upd ports/protocol, is in spanish xD
<Eternal_Sin> http://foro.elhacker.net/hacking_basico/guia_de_hacking_en_construccion_06_ene_07-t113046.0.html;msg521827#msg521827
<xp-killer> hyper_ch: lol i like that u can see u had time to waste lol but tanks lol
<hyper_ch> xp-killer: next time you know how to use google
<xp-killer> hyper_ch: BRAM dont spred it around i dont want people tink im lame
<xp-killer> XD
<Eternal_Sin> someone here is a xbox 360 user?
<Eternal_Sin> being a linux user don't mean hates xbox xD
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: mm i added the ports the udp and tcp but azureus still going slow 1day to download 580mb
<Tm_T> Eternal_Sin: why asking?
<lninjox> xbox 360 and ps3
<Eternal_Sin> Tm_T i'm an xbox user :D
<lninjox> who isnt
<Tm_T> I'm not
<Eternal_Sin> and gears of war 2 player xD
<Tm_T> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: i have a ps3 tha stop reading games i just buy another one my 360 i lend it out and mmy wii i just sold it
<lninjox> any one play socom confrontation
<Tm_T> lninjox: xp-killer: Eternal_Sin: see what ubottu said
<Eternal_Sin> ok
<lninjox> o
<xp-killer> Tm_T: how do i install kubuntu on my ps3?
<Eternal_Sin> don't install kubuntu on ps3
<xp-killer> y?
<Tm_T> !ps3 | xp-killer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3
<Tm_T> hmh
<Eternal_Sin> kde makes ps3 run too slow
<Tm_T> xp-killer: I don't know
<lninjox> anyone know how to install moodin engine in kubuntu 8.10 for splash screen cant install ksplash
<Eternal_Sin> xp-killer kde makes ps3 run too slow
<Tm_T> lninjox: you can't IIRC
<xp-killer> euh ! ok so i have to look for my self?
<lninjox> thanks
<lninjox> you know why
<Eternal_Sin> you can use opensuse, yellow dog linux, gentoo and ubuntu on ps3
<xp-killer> i rather ubuntu
<Eternal_Sin> but you need download the PPC instalation disk
<xp-killer> better kubuntu
<xp-killer> ok
<Eternal_Sin> the cell (ps3) ans Xenos (xbox360) architecture is based on IMB PowerPC
<lninjox> does kubuntu 8.10 have an alternative to the ksplash-moodin-engine
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: dont know what that mean n dont care i just want linux on my ps3
<xp-killer> :/
<Eternal_Sin> xp-killer just download the PPC version for the ps3 xD
<xp-killer> ok
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: wat speed internet u have?
<Eternal_Sin> but you wont be able to use wine or windows games
<Eternal_Sin> 384K xDDDDDD
<Eternal_Sin> internet speed epic fail xD
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: cause azureus downloading at only 30kb maxi :( and i have a 8mega
<Eternal_Sin> have you a firewall or something?
<ruzaimi> how to install real player for kubuntu
<Schuenemann> ruzaimi, define "real player"
<D3f0> ruzaimi: i guess you can download it at real.com
<Schuenemann> ruzaimi, oops, sorry. I merged messages
<Schuenemann> ruzaimi, but if you want rmvb, you just need the codecs
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: it was deactivate from long time
<Eternal_Sin> mmmmm.....
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: should i put it back?
<Eternal_Sin> could be the problem
<Eternal_Sin> and open the ports in the firewall
<xp-killer> Eternal_Sin: it i slown down the upload will it go faster?
<Eternal_Sin> no
<Eternal_Sin> maybe you have to restart the router
<Eternal_Sin> after open ports you shuold restart the router
<xp-killer> ok
<Eternal_Sin> you have to do a TOTO process
<xp-killer> theres no ports for he firewall just activate and deactivate thats it
<xp-killer> i will restart everything included pc
<Eternal_Sin> don't activate the firewall
<xp-killer> BRB
<Eternal_Sin> just restart the router
<nighty_> hi
<Eternal_Sin> hi dude
<D3f0> hi nighty_
<denis__> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<nighty_> i am trying to get my external tv card hauppauge hvr 1900 working. But it fails. If i plugin the usb device. lsusb hangs. A strace results in this: http://rafb.net/p/uMGLFM43.html
<nighty_> is there someone who understands what there happens?
<Eternal_Sin> well, i have to go, my radeon is getting me dick xD
<Eternal_Sin> bye ^^
<D3f0> night_, what does dmesg show?
<nighty_> D3f0: i paste it too
<arezey> hey. for some reason i don't have the "folder view"-plasmoid available in kde4 on kubuntu intrepid, how can i get it?
<nighty_> D3f0: this is the output http://rafb.net/p/RdMZos27.html
<p_quarles> arezey: it's in kdeplasma-addons
<arezey> "is already the newest version"
<D3f0> night_ something simillar happened to me a few days ago
<D3f0> a friend of mine lend me her tv card, but I couldn't get it working...
<D3f0> mayber
<D3f0> *mabye m-a has a module for your card
<nighty_> D3f0: where can i find him?
<ruzaimi> suggest for me any audio convert program
<nighty_> i also cannot boot my box when the card is plugged in
<D3f0> m-a stands for module assitant, it's a debian tool for custom modules that are held outside the kernel tree
<nighty_> ohh
<nighty_> D3f0: i am sorry, i am not using kubuntu for a long time now
<D3f0> what are you using?
<nighty_> i use gentoo primary
<ghostcube> hmm anyone here using oo3 from pp3 on intrpid and its working i cant get it to open
<nighty_> und kubuntu secondary
<ghostcube> it doesnt start
<nighty_> and
<D3f0> if you're using gentoo, you must have used genkernel
<nighty_> D3f0: never
<nighty_> i only used gentoo-sources by hand
<nighty_> its not that big problem but this card takes me crazy
<D3f0> so I assume, you've checked all menuconfig options fot that chipset
<D3f0> *for
<nighty_> i found pvr
<p_quarles> arezey: then I reckon something's broken; that's where it's supposed to be
<D3f0> thre's been some v4l patches in 2.6.28
<nighty_> its a diffrent card, but i read somewhere that it should be compatible
<nighty_> maybe i should build the kernel by hand
<D3f0> I would
<Eternal_Sin> hi again xD
<D3f0> hi
<Eternal_Sin> I really hate ati drivers!!!
<D3f0> i really hate nvidia ones
<nighty_> so i am going to do that, i basically wondered why my box hangs when i boot it with my plugged in tv card.
<nighty_> but it could help to build a kernel by hand
<nighty_> thx
<Eternal_Sin> I don't know why canonical hadn't added a free ati driver
<Eternal_Sin> I never needed privative drivers!
<D3f0> something similar happened in my laptop
<Tm_T> Eternal_Sin: added to where?
<Eternal_Sin> in the CD!
<DasEi> ﻿Eternal_Sin:using ibex ?
<Eternal_Sin> with my radeon 9250 the free driver works fine
<Eternal_Sin> yeah...
<Tm_T> Eternal_Sin: sure they're not in there?
<D3f0> Eternal_Sin: maybe a better driver will be built now that amd has released the chip specs
<Tm_T> Eternal_Sin: binary drivers are not, definately
<Eternal_Sin> not for my hd3470
<ghostcube> hmm no one uses OOo3 on intrepid ?
<ghostcube> damn
<ghostcube> :S
<DasEi> ﻿a machine here doesn't boot up anymore but hanging at :  running local bootscripts rc.local, what to check ?
<arezey> p_quarles, hmm.
<Eternal_Sin> the worst enemy of the human is not the human, is the ······ drivers!
<DasEi> ﻿Eternal_Sin:ibex caomes with xorg 7.4, which ati-support is very bad, hardy does fine there
<ruzaimi> how to download and install ym to kubuntu
<Tm_T> ruzaimi: ym?
<antar> как называется русский ирц канал?
<antar> скажите плиз
<kniolet> ruzaimi: if you mean yahoo messenger you can use kopete
<ruzaimi> yahoo
<Tm_T> !ru | antar
<ubottu> antar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ruzaimi> mesenger
<antar> спс
<dthacker> Hi, I'm running Kubuntu 7.10, and I'm attempting to get my laptop on wireless.  Will kwifi manager handle setting up WPA2 personal encryption
<PhilRod> dthacker: works for me. YMMV :-)
<PhilRod> oh wait, 7.10. I'm using 8.04
<Tm_T> wrrooom wroom PhilRod
<Eternal_Sin> ATI loves get me owned!
<PhilRod> hey Tm_T!
<dthacker> When I put in the encryption key, it says "not recognized".  Is that normal?
<nixternal> PhilRod: are you lost? this is a Kubuntu channel, not a BSD channel :p
<PhilRod> nixternal: heh, been runnning kubuntu for nearly a year now
<nixternal> good to hear :)
<PhilRod> (got a new laptop, and there were just enough things not working with freebsd that I decided to switch)
<PhilRod> of course, now I'm running kde svn trunk and nvidia beta drivers, which just leads to another situation of things being slightly broken, but heh
<Calabrone> Salve
<jussi01> !it | Calabrone
<ubottu> Calabrone: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<nixternal> ya, I hear you there...though my kde trunk build is fairly stable...then again I use Intel chipsets
<norberto> algum portugues ?
<PhilRod> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dabear> hi people
<dabear> I'm running kubuntu 8.10 with kde 4.2 beta on a macbook
<marisol> hola
<marisol> alguien me puede ayudar con mi kubuntu
<marisol> no reproduce archivos mp3
<dabear> I've followed the guides to enable right clicking with two fingers on the touchpad+ clicking the button
<dabear> but the right click menu disappears
<dabear> when I try to move over the different options
<dabear> anone?
<astratto> marisol: speak in english please
<pkodon> Okay, anyone know how to get something to run in Wine?
<pkodon> I'm trying to install Siege of Avalon, and I keep getting a message that a file in /Windows/Temp wasn't created, path didn't exist.
<SiVA_> when I run adept, I don't see any "games" section
<djdarkman> pkodon: look in ~/.wine
<SiVA_> is it because the system hasn't connected to the internet yet? I just installed from CDROm
<pkodon> djdarkman: Oh, the directory is there, but do I have to do something to set up Wine as a root process for it to install anything?
<djdarkman> pkodon: try: mkdir .wine/drive_c/windows/temp
<djdarkman> pkodon: no, that's really not necessary
<djdarkman> pkodon: have you checked the game at wine's database?
<pkodon> djdarkman: Hmm. No, but mind you, I'm just trying to run the installer, and the installer says a file in Windows/Temp doesn't exist - presumably a file it's trying to write to Windows/Temp.
<denis__> Hello, I have problems login into my system
<djdarkman> pkodon: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=4423
<denis__> it accepts my pw but nothing happens except the screen flashing for 1 second
<denis__> I also tried it in recovery mode and by command line but that doesn't help
<pkodon> djdarkman: I'll go look, but this looks like a Wise Installer problem (the game is contained in one big executable Wise Installer exe file).
<djdarkman> denis__: do you have free space left on the root partition?
<Danu> Hello anyone here knows how to cut rmvb videos? i have a 1 and a half hour video, and i need just 10 minutes
<denis__> ah, good question, I think it was the last warning I had before restarting the system
<djdarkman> denis__: than you should check that in the recovery console, type df -h, if it's true than you can free up some space with mc
<denis__> djdarkman ok, Iĺl check that, 1 minute
<pkodon> djdarkman: Well, that's an interesting entry. Garbage, eh? BTW, I have the Anthology CD, not just chapter 1.
<pkodon> djdarkman: Not that that should matter, they probably use the same installer.
<djdarkman> pkodon: try #winehq , the guys there can help you more than I can
<denis__> djdarkman there is no free space left. How can I get some?
<djdarkman> denis__: du -h /var/cache/apt
<astratto> denis__: try with sudo apt-get clean
<denis__> hehe, which one now?
<denis__> apt-get clean didn't help
<astratto> denis__: the first shows the space occupied by apt cache, the latter cleans it
<djdarkman> denis__: astratto's command is easier, try that ;)
<denis__> so I ĺl try the other one
<astratto> denis, could you paste somewhere df -h
<snaf> Hey, I tried to check out the libcups2-dev package, but i'm getting:
<snaf> Failed to fetch http://aq.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcups2-dev_1.3.9-2ubuntu4_i386.deb  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<denis__> djdarkman yes but it didn't help
<denis__> astratto hmm, I'll try to, Iḿ working on 2 machines...
<djdarkman> denis__: yes but what did it show?
<denis__> I 'll try to paste it, give me 2 minutes
<snaf> Anyone know what may be wrong there? Or would it be a better question for #ubuntu
<astratto> snaf: that package doesn't exist on that mirror
<astratto> snaf: short solution: wget http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/c/cups/libcups2-dev_1.3.9-2ubuntu4_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i libcups2-dev_1.3.9-2ubuntu4_i386.deb
<snaf> Thanks :)
<snaf> Alright, that fixed all my problems. Thanks again, astratto
<astratto> snaf: you're welcome
<denis__> astratto djdarman here it is! http://paste.ubuntu.com/99756/
<denis__> djdarkman...
<astratto> denis__: ah ok, you've got your home under /
<astratto> denis__: du -h /home please
<denis__> I`m  rather a newbie so I took what Kubuntu proposes
<denis__> jep
<denis__> wow, what is it doing?
<snaf>  /join #kde-devel
<snaf> lol
<denis__> now I have a huge list....
<astratto> denis__: sorry du -hs /home
<denis__> ok
<astratto> denis__: this one sums each entry, I just want to know how much space is your /home
<denis__> 31G
<denis__> astratto 31GB
<astratto> 31G /home + about 7G the rest... you should delete something under your /home
<denis__> ok, I already know what I want to delete, but how do I do that?
<astratto> denis__: easy way: launch dolphin, select what you want to delete and hit 'Del'
<astratto> denis__: otherwise, rm -rf dir_to_delete
<denis__> dolphin? without X?
<astratto> ah ok sorry
<denis__> ok, that makes more sense ;-)
<denis__> ok, 1min
<denis__> astratto how fast does it delete?  I wanted to delete a 220MB folder
<denis__> astratto but it still tells me having 31GB occupied in home
<astratto> denis__: it depends on your drive and filesystem
<denis__> because it immediately showed me the cursor after entering the order
<denis__> cursor = root
<astratto> denis__: could you paste the command you ran?
<denis__> astratto rm -rf /home/denis/Musik/Godsmack
<astratto> denis__: maybe it wasn't very large, I'm sorry but telling what you ought to delete in your home is quite hard :D
<denis__> hehe, it was over 200MB!
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<denis__> astratto I think I will delete my Musik folder. It has 1.6 GB, should be enough, shouldn't it?
<astratto> denis__: re-run df -h and paste it please
<denis__> yes
<denis__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99756/  it's the same
<denis__> no sorry, this time 37GB are used, not 38GB
<astratto> ah ok :D
<denis__> so it should work now? I'll try to login
<denis__> cool! X is starting
<denis__> oh noo! The mouse is not working...
<astratto> denis__: just out of curiosity, is it a fresh install?
<denis__> astratto are you familiar with kdenlive? No, it's intrepid but I updated and it worked properly unto this problem....
<astratto> denis__: I just tried it a lot of time ago
<denis__> daqm
<astratto> denis__: did you upgrade something?
<denis__> damned! I still can't login
<denis__> yes, amarok but that was some time ago
<denis__> and that worked properly too
<astratto> denis__: try cat /var/log/auth.log maybe there's something interesting there :D
<astratto> check if there are errors
<denis__> astratto ah, now it works, I had to change the type to "kde"
<astratto> ok
<denis__> astratto but the screen is looking strange, the ratio doesn't fit
<astratto> denis__: uhm... take a look at system preferences > display
<denis__> astratto yes, thanks, I think I 'll get that one fixed on my own.
<denis__> astratto last question, how do you record DV-bands with kdenlive? The programms help doesn't work
<Eternal_Sin> yeah!!!
<Eternal_Sin> multi-fail!!! xD
<Eternal_Sin> that was awsome!! xD
<denis__> eh what?
<denis__> whatever....
<Eternal_Sin> maybe is my computer who has lag, but in one minute my konversation detected 150 users down xD
<Tm_T> Eternal_Sin: hmm, less noise thanks
<Eternal_Sin> finally my radeon works
<Eternal_Sin> damned headers xD
<ActionParsnip> damned ati
<Eternal_Sin> yeah!
<denis__> which type of radeon?
<denis__> model
<Eternal_Sin> Mobility Radeon HD3470 256MB GDDR2
<denis__> oh a mobile one
<denis__> how long did it take to get it running?
<Eternal_Sin> now i have to install compiz... no way, this is a joke xD
<Eternal_Sin> now works well
<Eternal_Sin> i updated the drivers in adept
<Eternal_Sin> well... "updated"
<denis__> ah ok
<denis__> has anybody ever recorded DV-tapes by firewire?
<maxmahem> argh, can somebody help me troubleshoot my sound? I can't seem to get it working.
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ARTS is running, by going to K Menu -> System Settings -> Sound System and making sure "Enable the sound system" is checked. If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ActionParsnip> maxmahem: if that doesnt help, run lspci in a konsole and websearch the line that relates to your sound
<Eternal_Sin> when ALSA breaks.... xD
<SiVA_> hey
<SiVA_> I plugged in this dlink wireless access point to my laptop's lan. But when I go to the default IP for the ap it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: with a patch cable?
<SiVA_> anything special about linux that would prevent me from connecting to this access point?
<SiVA_> lan
<denis__> has anybody ever recorded DV-tapes by firewire?
<SiVA_> denis__ made various attempts, with limited success
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: ok, does it work ok if you run: sudo /etc/init/d/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: then run ifconfig eth0
<biohazard> hi
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: what ip do you have (this is safe to divulge as its an internal ip)
<SiVA_> my laptop is connecting to my server via wifi. I want to configure this AP through my LAN on my laptop. It says to go to 192.168.0.30, but that doesn't work
<denis__> SIVA did you use kdenlive?
<SiVA_> so do you still want me to restart networking on my laptop?
<SiVA_> denis__ no, I installed 8.10
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: yeah restart the networking
<denis__> SIVA and which programm did you use? I also have 8.10
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: then give us the ip that eth0 gets as you are using wired lan
<SiVA_> actionparsnip: No ip on eth0
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: are the lights next to the wired connection flashing as well as on the routers interface
<SiVA_> on the AP the LAN light is solid green and WLAN is flashing
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: to show activity
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: I thought you were using a wired connection?
<SiVA_> the orange light on my laptop lan port is solid, but the other one isn't doing anything
<ActionParsnip> ok thats fine
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: try: sudo ifup eth0
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: then ifconfig eth0
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: any ip address?
<SiVA_> Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: can you pastebin your ifconfig output
<ActionParsnip> !paste | SiVA_
<ubottu> SiVA_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (be sure to give the URL of your paste - see also the #kubuntu channel topic)
<SiVA_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99784/
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: can you also pastebin /etc/network/interfaces (feel free to obscure security settings)
<amiridis> einai kanenas apo tin elada?
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: your wifi is connecting ok
<amiridis> russki ktota est?
<ActionParsnip> amiridis: english only room duder
<ActionParsnip> !ru | amiridis
<ubottu> amiridis: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<SiVA_> ActionParsnip: You mean "cat /et/network/interfaces" ?
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: sure
<SiVA_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/99786/
<SiVA_> ActionParsnip: I'm just trying to connect to the AP to configure it's wireless settings so it can connect to my network
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: if you run: route
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: the line marked default will be your default gateway ip and therefore your routers internal ip
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: route | grep UG  ;)
<SiVA_> 192.168.0.1
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: then thats the ip to connect to to configure it: firefox 192.168.0.1 & 2>/dev/null
<SiVA_> I'm looking at the servers router and I see there are three wireless devices connected. I know 2 of them are laptops. Not sure what the other one is. On the dhcp server, how can I tell what IPs are currently being served up?
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: varies from router to router, you'll have to rtfm
<SiVA_> 192.168.0.1 is my router... I'm trying to configure a different device... a wireless ACCESS Point
<ActionParsnip> SiVA_: then its offtopic as its not an ubuntu support question
<SiVA_> ActionParsnip: I'm using a linux machine for the dhcp server... can I see what devices are connected?
<SiVA_> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> if you are using an ubuntu system AS an accesspoint thats different
<ActionParsnip> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<maxmahem> hmm well I have managed to get sound test to put sound out all my speakers except the front left and right. Center, rear R/L, and supwoofer all work.
<pkodon> Okay, what was the name of that Wine channel?
<chris123> bon soir
<chris123> bonsoir
<denis__> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help
<denis__> bonsoir
<pkodon> Thanks.
<ghostcube> does anybody know how to get the jackd to the available audio sources inside the systemsettings sound options
<denis__> you are welcome
<denis__> no idea
<denis__> sorry
<Lillymon> I'm trying to fix various problems on Kubuntu, and I'm on to KNetworkManager now. It can't see my router on my ethernet port, despite being able to see the same router through a wireless connection. How do I go about figuring out why it can't see the wired connection?
<wesley> !neon
<ubottu> The Neon Project provides daily Amarok and KDE 4 trunk builds as packages for Kubuntu | See http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon and http://amarok.kde.org/wiki/User:Apachelogger/Project_Neon/KDE/Info for more | Support in #amarok.neon
<pkodon> Okay, I ended up uninstalling Wine, now I have a question about Apt. If I go to reinstall Wine, and I look at the details, it says there are conflicts if I install it. Do I need to worry about those?
<pkodon> I've seen these conflict lines in Apt before.
<Lillymon> Oh yes, forgot to mention this is on Hardy, using KDE 3.5.10. The same router is visible through the wired connection on a Kubuntu 8.10 desktop CD.
<pkodon> Erm, not Apt, Adept.
<Lillymon> It's as if it isn't even plugged in, but I've checked that, and it working on the desktop CD rules out a hardware problem. This happened after a reboot after being online for a long period, one of the many updates that applied during that time must have screwed up KNetworkManager.
<Aison> hello, I added a 2nd screen to my PC. with nvidia settings it was easy to enable twinview
<Aison> my problem is now kde4
<Aison> one screen is simply blank
<maxmahem> Okay thanks to my awesome genius, I have sound on my front speakers (they were unplugged!) now how would I go about configuring for surround?
<Aison> I can move applications from 1st to 2nd screen
<Aison> but else, nothing works
<pkodon> !Adept
<ubottu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<ghostcube> http://dot.kde.org/1170773239/1170778900/1170862970/1170863051/kcmphonon5.png  how can i get jackd into this
<Aison> brb, restart X
<Eternal_Sin> hi again
<Eternal_Sin> i have some troubles (again)
<Lillymon> Leaving the channel just to restart X? You're doing it wrong!
<Eternal_Sin> I've installed compiz fusion, but in KDE4 I only have 2 virtual desktop
<Eternal_Sin> and i can't have more
<pkodon> Hmm, that Wine how-to page have me no info.
<pkodon> Er, Adept how-to. Must still be tired from staying up all night.
<maxmahem> Lillymon: I am stupid, is there an easy way to restart x while leaving kde (kwin kdm or whatever) running?
<Lillymon> maxmahem: No, but IRC is purely text-based and networking is independent of X. Neither requires a window manager to be running. So I use Irssi + Screen. Ctrl+A+D = Detatched session.
<khakane> indeed.
<maxmahem> Lillymon: so if I'm using konversation, no joy then?
<Lillymon> Nope, that requires X to be running.
<Aison> re
<Aison> :( Is anybody using kde4 and dualscreen (twinview)?
<Aison> I can move the cursor to my 2nd screen, I can also move windows to the 2nd screen
<Aison> but I don't have got a background of kde
<Aison> there's also no popup window when i right click
<pkodon> Can anyone here tell me a bit of information about Adept Manager's detail window?
<maxmahem> ah ha! surround is working correctly, but amarock just puts stereo out through my front speakers. How do I configure it to duplicate it for all of them?
<crimsun> what is "all"?
<crimsun> 4.0? 5.1? 7.1?
<maxmahem> crimsun: my other speaker channels.
<crimsun> maxmahem: ...
<crimsun> which configuration?
<maxmahem> crimsun: 5.1 Oh, and thanks for your help earler, turns out it was an id10t error, speaker cable was unplugged.
<pkodon> I'm trying to reinstall Wine, and when I look at the "details", among the other things there are a lot of conflicts there.
<crimsun> maxmahem: tell amarok to use plug:surround51 for the alsa virtual device, then
<maxmahem> crimsun: hmm... that doesn't seem to work, I have amarock set to asla, and 5.1, and all the output options show plug:surround51, but still only stero sound from a stero source.
<wesley> Is that normall that xorg uses more then 40% of the cpu
<crimsun> maxmahem: will you rerun alsa-info.sh, please?
<maxmahem> sure
<wesley> someone? I am running kde4.2 with kubuntu 8.10 and my xorg uses more the 40% is that normall ?
<maxmahem> crimsun: info at http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=8eaf48ddc8cf7bf07e8d154d9f70c486ce0b40ef
<crimsun> ah, i forgot you have a ca0106
<crimsun> your asoundrc needs to be modified
<crimsun> many of the ca0106 chips don't route correctly by default
<maxmahem> crimsun: yeah I got a google hit for something like that. where does that config file need to live? It's apparently not on my system now.
<crimsun> maxmahem: you have one according to the alsa-info.sh output: ~/.asoundrc
<maxmahem> crimsun: well yeah, I made one trying to fix this, but I'm not sure its in the right place.
<maxmahem> crimsun: I currently have it in my home directory, is that the right place?
<crimsun> yes
<crimsun> sec
<maxmahem> okay weird, I can find it with dolphin and edit with kate, but the file doesn't show up in the home directory in dolphin or with ls...
<crimsun> maxmahem: try using http://pastebin.com/d2bcef02a instead
<pkodon> Okay, try again. In Adept Manager, if there is a conflict, what happens when I install the software?
<crimsun> maxmahem: you'll need to revert the change in amarok to plug:surround51; use default instead.
<denis__> hello, anybody familiar with kdenlive? I have an error message saying: raw1394 - failed to get handle: Permission denied. pipe::| I/O error occured. Usually that means that input file is truncated and/or corrupted
<maxmahem> crimsun: you rock! that worked.
<denis__> has anybody ever recorded his DV tapes?
<ButterFly> catapult
<jo-luis> hi
<jo-luis> i am form of colombia
<jo-luis> hola
<jo-luis> hola
<jo-luis> como estan
<jo-luis> alguien habla español
<jussi01> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<xp-killer> i have a .rar folder that have normaly a password on it but when i double clic on it the rar folder is empty
<xp-killer> help
<Koordin> hi, how can i set a keyboard shotcut for the widget "show desktop" on kde ?
<jussi01> xp-killer: ark is broken for password protected files. use the commandline unrar
<lilb1970> new to kde but its all good
<maxmahem> is it possible to configure dolphin to dislplay 'hidden' (.whatever) files by default?
<xp-killer> jussi01: how do i run it to unrar the file?
<maxmahem> and is there a ls command for listing them?
<jussi01> maxmahem: ls -la
<maxmahem> ah ls -a man tells me.
<xp-killer> jussi01: ?
<jussi01> xp-killer: patience...
<jussi01> xp-killer: have you installed unrar ?
<xp-killer> yea
<jussi01> not certain, but I think its something like unrar /path/to/file
<jussi01> man unrar for mor details
<xp-killer> lol
<xp-killer> im lost
<jussi01> xp-killer: what did you install exactly?
<xp-killer> jussi01: unrar from adept
<jussi01> xp-killer: ok, go to terminal, then: unrar -e -p<password> /path/to/file
<xp-killer> jussi01: i have to put this <  >?
<jussi01> no
<maxmahem> aw man, more sound problems. I can't get any flash sound in firefox or konquorer.
<sourcemaker> is there a macro recorder for kde, so that I can record browser actions like "user login and mause clicks" and execute that every hours?
<k4_> sourcemaker:  dont know : check on www.kde-apps.org
<lninjox> anyone know of any translators i want to write a paper in english and convert it to spanish or something else
<lninjox> recordmydesktop
<lninjox> o macro recorder
<lninjox> ikd
<lninjox> idk
<sourcemaker> lninjox: thanks
<sourcemaker> lninjox: I'll try
<jussi01> lninjox: here isnt the right place to ask
<k4_> lol
<jussi01> sourcemaker: recordmydesktop wond do anything but record a video of whatever you are doing
<sourcemaker> jussi01: well... that's not what I want
<jussi01> exactly why I said it...
<lninjox> macro recorder my bad
<jussi01> xp-killer: how did it go?
<sourcemaker> jussi01: maybw xmacro works...?
<jussi01> sourcemaker: no idea, give it a try?
<xp-killer> jussi01: sory im not good at this
<jussi01> xp-killer: where are you having issues?
<sourcemaker> jussi01: maybe this is more simple for me... I will try this.. iMacros for Firefox
<HappySmileMan> Does anyone know how I can open a CHM file?
<juanantonio> CHM? What type of content?
<HappySmileMan> Text I assume, it's an ebook
<HappySmileMan> Maybe images too?
<RurouniJones> Windows help style file
<RurouniJones> KchmViewer
<HappySmileMan> Ah ok, ty
 * RurouniJones prods HappySmileMan to trigger his client
<RurouniJones> There are a bunch more on this site: http://www.linux.com/feature/122171
<ubuntu1> what is the kde4 equivalent of kde3's "disk and filesystems" in system settings?
<ubuntu1> i need to change some things in one of my disks before i install but i can't mount it via the link on the left panel in dolphin
<fgeek_> olaaa
<fgeek_> soy nuevo en kde
<fgeek_> alguien me peude decir ocmo actualizar a 4.2
<RurouniJones> !es | fgeek_
<ubottu> fgeek_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<juanantonio> fgeek, click in Kubuntu-es
<RurouniJones> Or quit the server
<RurouniJones> that works too
<tweakedeh> Whats a good C editor?
<RurouniJones> er
<RurouniJones> Well, that is an open question
<yrjokin> nano
<RurouniJones> you want an IDE? (Integrated Development Environment)?
<Pici> tweakedeh: Any text editor will do.
<Dragnslcr> tweakedeh- my first thoughts are KDevelop and Kate
<yrjokin> you've started something here
<tweakedeh> I can see that
<RurouniJones> Yes, I second Dragnslcr
<tweakedeh> I really don't like the looks of nano.
<jimmy__> precis installerat nya kubuntu, skulle göra updateringar men de bara misslyckas, ?
<jimmy__> nån som stött på de?
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, nano is meant for quick, simple text editing
<tweakedeh> RurouniJones: Yes I was looking for a good Ide.
<Dragnslcr> Especially on servers that don't have a desktop environment
<Pici> !sv | jimmy__
<ubottu> jimmy__: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<jimmy__> tack ubottu
<lninjox> in need a c++ dev enviroment for linux
<lninjox> any suggestions
<RurouniJones> Hehehhe
<Dragnslcr> What is this, homework night?
<RurouniJones> lninjox: Read up
<lninjox> k
<tweakedeh> School tomorrow ;) last good day of doing your own work.
<RurouniJones> in short: KDevelop and Kate
<lninjox> thanks
<legodude_> vi
<legodude_> or, as much as I hate to say it, I've been pretty stinkin happy with netbeans
<lninjox> kdevelop is nice, trying to migrate from visual studio
<legodude_> I'd give netbeans a serious look, although I only ever used it for java
<lninjox> good info will check it out
<bart__> how do i go about setting manual static ip?  the network icon dissapears when i try to set the static ip.  should i just edit /etc/network/interfaces like i used to do?
<johannes_> hi
<johannes_> can anybody help:after changing from compiz to kwin and back, my window buttons in all progs have diasappeared (close minimize etc)
<johannes_> tx
<JohnFlux> johannes_: are you running compiz or kwin now?
<johannes_> JohnFlux: kwin
<JohnFlux> johannes_: maybe rerun kwin?
<JohnFlux> kwin --replace
<johannes_> JohnFlux: my inital problem was flickering screen and changing focus every second when typing
<JohnFlux> johannes_:  in kwin?
<johannes_> yes..thx i got the buttons back, but still the flickering screen..
<JohnFlux> johannes_:
<JohnFlux> johannes_: sounds like a bug - ask in #kwin  ?
<johannes_> join #kwin
<berserker> elhoooooooo
<johannes_> JohnFlux: oh thx, didnt know they have anown channel..i have the same prob in compiz btw too
<JohnFlux> johannes_: make sure you mention that to them too
<JohnFlux> johannes_: you could try enabling/disabling opengl/exa rendering
<berserker> ??
<johannes_> JohnFlux: where is this located?  tried disabeling detect RANDR monitor changes but didnt help
<JohnFlux> johannes_: run system settings
#kubuntu 2010-01-04
<jason__> when I reboot and go into hardware manager, it doesnt say STA anywhere. It says B43 is there and activated - wtf?
<iconmefisto> jason__: there is a bug with jockey-kde it seems. the suggested workaround is to install jockey-gtk (which installs a lot of gnome stuff along with it)
<jason__> but when I install bcmwl* via apt-get install bcmwl* and reboot, suddenly STA is there, activated, and good to go.
<Icari> when i did apt-get install bcmwl* i ALSO had to enable the driver
<iconmefisto> google "jockey-kde bug"
<Icari> i am happy that wifi card is working now i can "hide" the external antenna :P
<Icari> i just dont get why it worked this time and not before
<jason__> there must be something that happens when you first boot uip and it says Yo!  Restricted drivers available! and you install them.
<jason__> There has to be. Otherwise why would it act different the 2nd time around.
<jason__> After all we were apt-get removing and apt-get installing. Maybe it goofed up what the hardware manager was seeing.
<Icari> you know accept for in live cd that icon never showed up that i can recall
<jason__> accept?
<jason__> what do you mean?
<iconmefisto> except?
<Icari> yea that :P
<jason__> wait Im slightly lost - you never got that icon in the livecd, but you always got it during the native install?
<luxack> ciao
<Icari> no i got it in live not in native
<jason__> sometimes it lags in the native install
<jason__> so do updates on the notifier
<luxack> !liste
<Icari> could be also related to the fact that nvidia card does not show up in the hardware info widget
<jason__> yes - very true
<jason__> howd you get into linux?
<Icari> got fed up with windoze xp
<luxack> linux
<jason__> so you went out and found it on your own?
<Icari> no it was recommended
<jason__> did you have family using it too?
<Icari> nope, none that i know of
<Icari> the game that i was playing at the time had a linux client so that was the next *cheapest* option to move to, other then mac osx
<iconmefisto> wow, a game brought you to linux
<Icari> yep
<mikekap> 0_o
<mikekap> that deserves to go into some record book
<Icari> hehe
<scunizi> will update-grub from within the live cd work on an installed system after I've edited /etc/default/grub and added something?
<Planetary> where is 'default applications' in 9.10
<Planetary> i cant find it under system settings
<scunizi> Planetary: not sure I understand your question.. the default apps are listed in the K menu in the various catagories.
<iconmefisto> Planetary: it's right there on the second row in systemsettings
<Planetary> oh wow
<Planetary> duh
<Planetary> thanks
<iconmefisto> there's a search bar in systemsettings too
<Planetary> thanks again
<jason__> Icari: had to go AFK for a bit. mom needed kubuntu help with her scanner. Everything all good?
<Icari> yep still good
<jason__> did ya reboot? :P
<Icari> nope
<jason__> lol
<Icari> i might go a few days/weeks before i do :P
<Icari> one time i had an uptime of almost 100 days on my old [old] laptop and it decided to reboot on me
<jason__> lol, nice
<jason__> I never tested my uptime becaue I dual boot on my main rig
<jason__> Im in vista now still on GTA with it
<Icari> i have 7 on here but i dont know if i will actually use it :P
<Icari> you should try wine ;)
<sedeki> hello all
<jason__> I was going to, Ive heard a lot of things that didnt use to run in wine (reasoning behind why I have vista dual booting) is now supported.
<Icari> ffxi runs very well in wine
<jason__> but for me, I like having windows on my machine too, mostly so I can test things and learn with it since I run windows at work.
<sedeki> amarok can play music, but totem can't.. so i can't watch movies with sound (anymore) don't know what happened
<sedeki> neither can flash player in firefox
<scunizi> will update-grub from within the live cd work on an installed system after I've edited /etc/default/grub and added something?
<iconmefisto> scunizi: it will work on the livecd that is running, not the installed system
<iconmefisto> scunizi: there's ways around that, but I don't know enough to tell you how
<sedeki> anyone? this is really annoying
<scunizi> iconmefisto: k
<iconmefisto> sedeki: checked mixer levels?
<sedeki> iconmefisto, yes i have
<iconmefisto> sedeki: did you make any config changes that may have caused it?
<sedeki> iconmefisto, apparently i can play movies with dragon player, but still i have problems with flashplayer
<jason__> Icari: only thing Im not digging about adept is if I search "broadcom" in it, it finds nothing - whereas synaptic finds the drivers installed.
<iconmefisto> sedeki: do you have pulseaudio installed?
<sedeki> iconmefisto, yes
<Icari> i have not tried that, but most of the time adept finds what i am looking for
<scunizi> sedeki: did you install flash plugin non free *and* the kubuntu-restricted-extras package?  if so you have 2 flash packages installed which will conflict.. uninstall the non free version
<jason__> Icari: I wonder if adept is just more geared towards actual applications - sort of like ubuntu's add/remove (prior to 9.10)
<Icari> i dont think so
<sedeki> scunizi, how can i apt-cache search for installed packages?
<Icari> you are using adept package manager?
<scunizi> sedeki: good question.. never tried
<jason__> I have adept, synaptic, and kpackagekit installed.
<Icari> there are 2 versions of adept
<Icari> try the "package manager"
<iconmefisto> sedeki: you could try deleting (or renaming) ~/.pulse/ and then restart pulseaudio
<scunizi> Icari: do they use 2 different databases to keep track of installed/available packages?
<Icari> i dont think so, just different ui's
<scunizi> good
<iconmefisto> or just apt-cache search <searchterm>
<scunizi> I think that aptitude and apt-get do use different databases locally to keep track of stuff.. but that may have changed in the last couple of releases
<sedeki> i installed ubuntu (gnome dekstop), and apt-getted kubuntu-desktop, how can i remove ubuntu now?
<Icari> you cant really remove ubuntu, but you can try to remove gnome
<Icari> to *remove* ubuntu you need to format your hard drive
<sedeki> yes, gnome
<jason__> sedeki: gnome and kde are desktop environments, which are built on top of *buntu (the actual operating system).
<sedeki> yes...
<jason__> sedeki: you want to remove gnome-desktop, I believe. Look for it in synaptic and remove it.
<jason__> did you start on gnome and make your way to kde?
<scunizi> !purekde | sedeki
<ubottu> sedeki: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<il_rugginoso> hi all
<jason__> Icari: ever check out debian?
<Icari> nope
<jason__> Im downloading it now to check it out
<Icari> ok
<iconmefisto> jason__: with kde or gnome?
<jason__> well I cancelled the download
<jason__> I went in debian and it seems theyre still on 3.5 on their stable branch
<jason__> When I asked why I got raped with "BECAUES 4.X IS STABLE A SHYT" etc
<jason__> I've ran KDE 4 since 4.2 and I find it very solid. Maybe not as solid as 3.5, but its come a long, long way, and I find 4.3 to be the best yet.
<iconmefisto> yeah, that's kind of the reason ubuntu was created, frustration with how conservative debian is with updates. but it's rock solid
<jason__> yeah
<jason__> then of course I asked "besides kubuntu and debian/kde are there any debian based kde distros that are solid to use?"
<jason__> and everybody jumped on me about putting *buntu and solid in the same sentence.
<jason__> Those wankers really need to wake up and realize they are not the only robust linux distro out there.
<jason__> I've ran *buntu for years with exceptionally solid results, and recently Kubuntu with similar results.
<Guest70476> anybody knows how to setup adhoc network with knetwork manager?
<Icari> try wicd
<Guest70476> it shows an optiion of "new adhoc network"
<Guest70476> but it does't do anything when i click on it
<Guest70476> wot's wicd? :O
<Icari> another network manager
<Guest70476> ohk, it's network manager
<Guest70476> hmm k
<Guest70476> can't I make it using knetwork manager?
<Guest70476> i hate to run gtp apps on kde :S it looks ugly
<Icari> well i have been fighting with a wireless network for half a week and it worked in wicd and not knetworkmanager
<jason__> wicd is a gtk ap?
<Icari> yea
<jason__> news to me
<jason__> looks fine to me in kde *shrug*
<Icari> you must use a lot of gnome apps
<Guest70476> yup i just checked it's website
<Guest70476> it says that its gtk
<Icari> but if it works it is worth trying
<Guest70476> hmm rite
<Guest70476> and you know about the "virtual wifi" introduced by m$ in windows 7? is it possible to do similar thing in linux?
<Icari> no idea
<jason__> never even heard of that in ms
<iconmefisto> what does "virtual wifi" mean?
<Guest70476> wel it virtualy creates wireless lan cards
<iconmefisto> hmm, why?
<Guest70476> using your existing wlan card
<Icari> sharing a network connection?
<Guest70476> ICS
<Guest70476> yup internet connection sharing
<Icari> never tried it
<Guest70476> i've tried it on windows7 and it works too
<Dragnslcr> Probably allows the computer to act as an access point
<Dragnslcr> Most wireless adapters don't like being an access point and connecting to another access point at the same time
<Icari> i would not even TRY that on my card :P
<Guest70476> http://www.istartedsomething.com/20091106/latest-intel-drivers-windows-7-virtual-wifi-support/
<Guest70476> i also have another USB wlan card, so if i'd make an adhoc network on kubuntu than i can share intrnet on kubuntu rite?
<schmidtty> Hello, I installed kubuntu-netbook, moved some plasma widgets around, couldn't get them back to their original location and now have a white background. Any way to get the original plasma setup back or move stragiht to a regular kde desktop?
<iconmefisto> try killing plasma-desktop, then restart it
<schmidtty> tried that, thanks
<iconmefisto> how about deleting plasma-related files in ~/.kde/share/config/
<schmidtty> sweet, works
<schmidtty> one more thing, how can i switch it to default to plasma-desktop?
<iconmefisto> did you have to log out after deleting the files?
<schmidtty> yup
<iconmefisto> can't help with that, I don't really know anything about kubuntu-netbook
<schmidtty> well, thanks for the solution anyway :-) big help for my gf
<udee> can i call skype contacts using ekiga?
<Kage> udee: no
<udee> thats sad
<iconmefisto> skype not working for you?
<iconmefisto> guess not
<rif> hi all
<jette> hello all
<jette> I am trying to get mums pc to work with her samsung monitor that only seems to support 1360x768 and the resolution is fin but the screen is to big for the display running nvidia drivers
<jette> when i add virtual setting to xorg.conf it says it doesnt support this mode
<jette> brb
<udee> iconmefisto : sorry for not being around.skype works but the audio and video quality is not good
<Groose_paloute> hey guy
<Groose_paloute> i ve kubuntu with gnome =D
<Groose_paloute> work great
<Groose_paloute> and u ?
<Walzmyn> how can I make knetworkmanager startup when I boot the machine?
<scunizi> I just installed kubutu in a multiboot environment.. on first boot and with the live cd sound worked fine.. after updates all I get is a "click" when testing and no boot sound. Where do I start looking for the remedy?
<asobi> tried getting the restricted packages?
<scunizi> asobi: talking to me? yes.. installed kubuntu-restricted-extras
<asobi> then beats me :/
<iconmefisto> scunizi: if you have any .wav files, try playing one in konsole with: aplay wave-file.wav
<iconmefisto> also does amarok play anything?
 * asobi thinks versions after hardy all seem to have some major issues @_@
<scunizi> iconmefisto: ok.. one other tidbit.. pulse audio isn't working.. what tries to test is nvidia hda, hdmi, and several others
<asobi> try alsa?
<scunizi> asobi: don't want to go there yet.  it's a chore
<asobi> ah
<iconmefisto> scunizi: you could try deleting or renaming ~/.pulse then restart pulseaudio
<iconmefisto> alsa will play through pulseaudio anyway, so if pulseaudio isn't working, you won't get any sound
 * asobi is a newb -_-
<sfears> how can you make a 5th primary partition?
<iconmefisto> don't think you can sfears
<sfears> iconmefisto: not even a 500MB fat partition?
<iconmefisto> 4 primary partitions is the limit, afaik
<e_t_> Maximum of 4 primary partitions. There's no limit on logical volumes.
<sfears> i have a laptop that can access a fat partition while the computer is off to play .mp3s.. but it won't work off of a logical partition because it's not booted to access the fake part.
<iconmefisto> it can access a computer that is off? huh?
<sfears> i'm sure there's a way to do it.. it's just not supported well because it's more than likely dangerous to hold more than 4 partitions in memory while restructuring
<sfears> iconmefisto: yup.. it has a little a/v control panel, it's neat
<iconmefisto> sfears: but if there's no power (if it's really off) then how could it possibly do anything???
<sfears> it has battery power... it's a little mp3 player
<sfears> that's why it needs the fat partition.. doesn't work off of ntfs
<Dragnslcr> Some motherboards have small operating systems on a chip that can do neat stuff like that
<Dragnslcr> I think mine can function as an alarm clock
<scunizi> iconmefisto: that might be worth a shot.. aplay works from cli.. amorak doesn't.. what's greyed out in sound setup is HDA Nvidia ALL888 analog & digital
<iconmefisto> aplay uses alsa directly (without using pulseaudio) so it seems the problem is pulseaudio related
<scunizi> iconmefisto: ok. I'll rename .pulse
<iconmefisto> sfears: so you need just one primary fat partition. does the disk have space to create new partitions?
<sfears> yes it does iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> and you already have 4 primary partitions with data on them?
<sfears> ntfs, home, root & swap
<iconmefisto> sfears: ok swap can be trashed and recreated as a logical partition, then you can make a fat primary and move the music files to it. right? or am I completely confused?
<sfears> that might work
<sfears> swap on a logical partition won't cause any issues?
<iconmefisto> I don't think so, but maybe google to confirm that
<sfears> will check
<scunizi> iconmefisto: after renaming .pulse do I have to restart the pulse server? if so is "sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart".. the correct way?
<iconmefisto> scunizi: that should work. if not, restart X or reboot
<sfears> iconmefisto: looks like swap on logical will work fine - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=142063
<scunizi> iconmefisto: ok.. asking because I know in 9.10 they implemented a different way in some cases.. like pulseaudio service restart .. or similar..
<iconmefisto> I think   pulseaudio --kill    and   pulseaudio --start   work too
<scunizi> k
<sfears> iconmefisto: do you know if i can resize the swap partitions while i'm booted or do i need to use a live disk?
<iconmefisto> sfears: I would use livecd
<sfears> sounds safer
<scunizi> iconmefisto: any way to setup remote desktop so it doesn't authenticate at the host and require a password at the guest..?   I'm wearing a path in the carpet between the living room and office space.
<iconmefisto> like ssh without password?
<Icari> have you tried x11vnc?
<iconmefisto> scunizi: ssh with autologin: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/05/unattended-ssh-login-public-key-ssh-authorization-ssh-automatic-login/
<qwebirc25279> I'm having a problem with ubuntu and plan to file a bug, but not sure which package to file under (it is system-wide). Any suggestions?
<qwebirc25279> Sorry, meant Kubuntu*
<scunizi> iconmefisto: got most of it working.. looks like pulseaudio wasn't installed at all.. once installed and moved to the top of the priority list system sounds started working.. I'll have to work on amorak tomorrow. thanks for the clues :)
<iconmefisto> if pulse is working, amarok will probably work too
<scunizi> iconmefisto: ssh works find.. I had an issue with the key stored on the guest machine but fixed that..
<scunizi> *fine
<|sysop|> is there a channel for kubuntu on ppc?
<|sysop|> hello?
<WilliamBuell> hi
<Omar87> Hello there
<Omar87> How do I make my bug reports more useful?
<jason__> True or False - If I go to Hardware Drivers, select a driver, and hit "remove" it will remove it. Or - is that just a dead button that cannot be removed once it's added?
<petr_> how to update firefox in kubuntu?
<Guest37644> I have 8.0.14
<Guest37644>  how to update firefox in kubuntu?
<Thimag> hi
<Assguest> hi
<Thimag> I think I have busted my system
<Thimag> and I really need help, please
<Assguest> may be
<Thimag> normally,  I only use the shell
<Thimag> this time,  I was so stupid not to use it
<Thimag> there is a website called "getdeb.net"
<Thimag> it does not offer the download-links any more
<Thimag> only the "INSTALL" button
<Assguest> and?
<Thimag> I clicked the Button,  and "Adept Batch" opened
<Thimag> it worked for 10 programs
<Thimag> I always clicked on "Show Details"  to see what it does
<Thimag> everything was fine
<Thimag> but then,  I installed "DeVeDe"
<Thimag> when I clicked on "Show Details",  I saw that something went wrong
<Thimag> unmet dependencies and removing stuff
<Assguest> What a hell is "DeVeDe"?  What a fuck?
<Thimag> I did "aptitude install"  after that
<Thimag> a DVD program
<Thimag> I will paste that output to nopaste
<Thimag> Assguest, http://pastebin.com/m2485aa78
<Thimag> Assguest?
<Assguest> reinstall your linux
<LA-Snow> what are the advantages of KDE over Gnome?  i haven't used a GUI for Linux since Afterstep
<Assguest> To crash linux is difficult deal    but if you did it               you should reintall system
<fujimitsu> LA-Snow: its a matter of preferrence. but in the end its more about 'what works for you'
<abdifataah> hello
<abdifataah> I am Dr. computer
<LA-Snow> i have gnome now and i'm putting KDE on this as well.  i should be able to switch between the two by logging out, right?
<fujimitsu> LA-Snow: yes, but you'll also have both gnome and kde apps
<LA-Snow> when i decide on which one to stick with, what's the easiest way to delete one?
<fujimitsu> and in case you want to undo this, let me say that uninstalling either at a later time is rather difficult
<LA-Snow> so a fresh install of whichever one i want is the best bet then?
<fujimitsu> thats my opinion, yes
<fujimitsu> you could dual boot two buntus, one with gnome and one with kde .. thats another way of thinking about it
<jaiho> does anyone know how to get the icon for the remaining battery life on Karmic?
<jaiho> or do i have to type devkit -power d everytime?
<RussellAlan> whats the apt-get for kde?
<RussellAlan> sudo apt-get kde-desktop ?
<eviljussi01> RussellAlan: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<prince> can someone suggest me a good keylogger
<faLUCE> hi. chkconfig has this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chkconfig/+bug/450517  when I try to add a service on 9.10 . What could I use alternatively ? thanks
<ocs> hi. if I insert a command in /etc/rc.local it has no effect, after booting, on 8.10 (it seems to work on 9.10) . any idea? thanks
<platz1_> i removed dhcp-client and installed dhcpcd because dhcp-client doesn't suport setting the hostname via dhcp now i still don't get the hostname after a reboot, but when i run manually "/etc/init.d/network restart" the hostname gets set by dhcp , what is different during the boot process that it doesn't get set ?
<redIago> hey quick question, what package does the start menu fall under? i need to report a bug but i need to get that package name first
<redIago> anyone?
<redIago> hey quick question, what package does the start menu fall under? i need to report a bug but i need to get that package name first
<SilentDis> the kmenu you mean?
<SilentDis> i believe that should be kubuntu-desktop
<redIago> kk thank you. did you get my first posting of that?
<fujimitsu> spamming wont get you ahead quicker.. and i dont think thats the right answer either
<SilentDis> yeah, i'm workin on my cellphone here lol
<redIago> ohhhh
<redIago> shoot sorry
<SilentDis> the more i think about it, fujimitsu is right, kubuntu-desktop is the wrapper for the kde environment
<redIago> it was like the third time now in a few hours i though quassel had like glitched out or something
<redIago> my bad
<SilentDis> gimme a moment and let me check to see which, specific package it is
<redIago> kk thank you
<SilentDis> as i do this... what blew up? :)
<redIago> lol how'd you know
<SilentDis> well, if you're reporting a bug... ;)
<redIago> um i tryed to click and drag a program from the internet catagorie to favorites and my screen went black
<redIago> lol good point
<fujimitsu> redIago: maybe you can try asking in #ubuntu-bugs.. thats what they do in there
<SilentDis> compositing active?
<redIago> kk just asked in kde-bugs actually
<redIago> yes it is
<SilentDis> vid card supports compositing, i assume?
<redIago> if by active you mean turned on
<redIago> yes nvidia 280m
<redIago> over qualified lol
<SilentDis> proper driver as well?
<redIago> yup but sadly proprietary for lack of a better option
<SilentDis> understandable on that one, i run nvidia as well
<redIago> the guys on kde-bugs said this "kickoff? kdebase-workspace"
<redIago> idk what kick off is but does that sound right?
<redIago> sounds more like a boot thing or a login
<fujimitsu> !kickoff
<ubottu> Kickoff is a new KDE menu replacement developed by openSUSE. See http://www.kdedevelopers.org/node/2331
<SilentDis> yeah, that's what i was leaning towards, but i've seen weird stuff like this due to compositing as well.  I'd say submit to kdebase-workspace, and make sure you note compositing, nvidia propriatary and the version of the nvidia drivers.
<redIago> kk thanks
<redIago> one last question
<SilentDis> as a 'workaround', right click items, choose 'add to favorites' :)
<redIago> what is the latest version of kde on kubuntu
<SilentDis> bad person to ask here, i'm on ppas for betas hehe
<redIago> lol
<redIago> ill go find it on kpackage then lol
<fujimitsu> 4.3
<fujimitsu> 4.4 is the beta
<redIago> really wish we had the software center or some equivelent on here lol
<SilentDis> kpackagekit 'works', but i admit i'm using synaptic and aptitude cli a lot more frequently
<SilentDis> if i could figure out how to get kopete to stop dropping my MSN connection every minute, i'd be a happier camper though lol
<SilentDis> gonna go bug #kopete about it :)
<redIago> lol looks like we got some bug squashing and feature adding to do
<redIago> ;-)
<SilentDis> i just found Mangler, so I'm rather happy and good natured as it is lol
<marwan> how do i know if i am using 8.4 or 8.10?
<marwan> how do i know if i am using Kubuntu 8.4 or 8.10?
<pinkisntwell> i tried to install kubuntu on my windows laptop but it can't resize the disks. if i resize with gparted myself, will i still have the option to boot back into windows?
<Wicet> pinkisntwell, you should be - at least as long as the OS's are on the same disk (disk0 or something)
<pinkisntwell> sda
<pinkisntwell> ok so what can i do now, should i try installing again and pick manual resize? i have no idea what partitions are needed
<Wicet> In Vista or Win7 you could also try using the disk management to shrink the windows-partition
<pinkisntwell> where can i find probable causes for the inability to resize?
<pinkisntwell> i want to check what could be going wrong
<Bonster> how u get dolphin to display thumbnails for cbr/cbz files?
<Mesdag> morning, i wonder if somebody could point out where i can change the max file size for previews in Dolphin (4.3).
<Mesdag> lol nvm it moved from view modes to general ^^
<TheKro> what is the launcher app for KDE now that Katapult has been retired?
<jussi01> TheKro: krunner
<soee> hi
<dagon_> hey guys, I've got an annoying thing going on here in kde 4.3.4
<dagon_> Whenever I close Dolphin a Dolphin windows always stays behind in the taskbar
<dagon_> The same goes for konsole
<dagon_> why is that?
<Walzmyn> dagon_: i've got that, the update notifer won't let me click on it to get new updates and knetworkmanager won't start up a boot time
<vargburzum> why LVM2 have 260m? This is insane
<Guest31946> No idey
<Guest31946> *idea
<Guest31946> What is the function of this chat room?
<jussi01> Kherr: does it actually have that amount, or is its just read ahead memory?
<jussi01> Guest31946: type /topic
<Vroomfondle> Guest31946: it is a support channel for Kubuntu.
<Guest31946> ah okay, thanks - so I can ask a question an hope for answer? :D
<Kherr> i just install LVM2 ;)
<Kherr> thats only joke
<Kherr> i'm boring... i must wait too long
<Guest31946> does someone know how to configure surround sound at the new kubuntu?
<soee> Guest31946: kubuntu 9.10 ?
<Guest31946> yes
<Guest31946> soee: yes^^
<soee> Guest31946: i used oss drivers and then with ossxmix enabled surround :D
<Guest31946> soee: hmm and what can I do?^^
<soee> Guest31946: try the same maybe :)
<jussi01> Kherr: you may want to have a look at: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<Guest31946> soee: so what excactly do I have to do? I'm not so involved in those technical things XD
<soee> Guest31946: go System Settings -> Multimedia and for each output audio options set oss (by default u have alsa prolly)
<soee> Guest31946:  than run: ossxmix and set "spread" option to active
<dagon_> Guest31946: you can enable it with alsamixer too
<soee> brb
<Guest31946> soee: but how can I "set oss" for each audio option? There is only "PulseAudio" and 3 VIAs
<dagon_> Guest31946: do you know which soundserver you're runnig right now?
<dagon_> alsamixer in konsole and you can set surround there
<dagon_> wth
<Guest31946> dagon_: No, I don't know :D
<Guest31946> dagon_: But I try alsamixer
<dagon_> i accidently pressed Shift+Ctrl+T
<dagon_> Now I've got a couple of views in konsole
<dagon_> hth do I undo it? :P
<dagon_> wait..
<dagon_> Got it
<dagon_> stupid shortcuts :P
<Guest31946> dagon_: *confused*
<Guest31946> dagon_: So what to do in alsamixer?
<dagon_> do you see any labels called "surround", "center" etc.?
<Guest31946> yes
<dagon_> if there's a MM underneath them, press M to unmute them
<dagon_> of course you have to have them selected
<Guest31946> and also where's written "Independ"?
<Guest31946> okay no, thats not possible
<Guest31946> and after
<Guest31946> that?
<dagon_> after that you're surround should work
<dagon_> that's how I did it
<Guest31946> hmm
<Guest31946> now that makes no differen
<Guest31946> *t
<Guest31946> or do I have to restart?
<Guest31946> [13:43:43] <Guest31946> hmm
<Guest31946> [13:43:51] <Guest31946> now that makes no differen
<Guest31946> [13:43:52] <Guest31946> *t
<Guest31946> [13:44:00] <Guest31946> or do I have to restart?
<FloodBotK3> Guest31946: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest31946> dagon_: that makes no differece or do I have to restart?
<dagon_> Guest31946: can't hurt with a reboot
<Guest31946> ok
<tobias> no it didn't worked
<|kaktus|> Hi! I need help with a logitech quickcam express plus
<rfgergrthnre> folks keep tellin me linux is unbreakable but i keep running into dumb issues with my gfx card, wireless, wacom tablet and pci-slot extender
<jussi01> |kaktus|: please tell us what is wrong with it?
<|kaktus|> I'm unable to get any picture from it at all even though it seems to be working in skype according to various forums
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: they are wrong.
<rfgergrthnre> heh then i might as well stick to windows
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: however, I do beleive it is much better than many of the alternatives.
<|kaktus|> It's pitch black in xawtv, cheese and skype
<jussi01> |kaktus|: curious, what does dmesg out put when you plug it in?
<|kaktus|> I've been reading different forums, and it seems to be related to some messed up config regarding v4l-drivers
<rfgergrthnre> why is it better? getting basic stuff to work in linux is a mission and even then i get weird problems
<|kaktus|> jussi01: where can i paste?
<jussi01> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<rfgergrthnre> my system resets if i try to change resolution, my audio randomly mutes, my bars in gnome randomly reset or don't appear
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: it depends on what you need from it. if you are looking for security, saftey, reliability etc, its definately the way to go
<rfgergrthnre> sorry but thats not better
<|kaktus|> jussi01: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d323b009d
<rfgergrthnre> maybe the linux kernel is robust, ya, ill grant you that, but everything built on top of it is a hodgepodge of stuff at different levels of maturity
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: Im really sorry you are having issues. we can try sort some of those issues if you like, but if you are just here to complain, feel free to return to windows.
<|kaktus|> I've read that the newer v4l2 is more common these days, and that's where the problem is
<rfgergrthnre> as i said above, jussi01, my system resets for something small like resolution change, and when i hibernate, it doesn't save my stuff... sorry dude but thats not reliable
<rfgergrthnre> i dont have a prob with linux but folks need to be honest when trhey promote it
<rfgergrthnre> otherwise u will have lots of disillusioned folks
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: this is a channel for support. if you would like support, I and others will attempt to help. if you would like to have a grumble, please go elsewhere.
<|kaktus|> I tried to get an old camera to work, a quickcam express, by following various forums. I think I might have messed some settings up that way
<jussi01> |kaktus|: possibly. it seems the driver is loaded and the cam working
<|kaktus|> that's the thing. My problem seems to be somewhat related to the kind of problem this guy has: http://forums.quickcamteam.net/showthread.php?tid=632
<rfgergrthnre> jussi01, well, i am asking... why does my system reset when i change resolution?
<|kaktus|> jussi01: the only difference is that the picture turns out garbled/black in all the different programs :P
<jussi01> |kaktus|: what does "ls /dev/ | grep video" give?
<rfgergrthnre> jussi01, i got kubuntu 9.10 32-bit edition
<|kaktus|> video0
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: please provide some information regarding your system, which graphics card, and... ok, thanks for that
<jussi01> |kaktus|: ok, have you tried a different usb port?
<|kaktus|> No, I'll do that right now :)
<rfgergrthnre> jussi01, nvidia 8600gt 1024
<rfgergrthnre> jussi01, it didn't do this with Intrepid
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: have you install nvidia's drivers?
<rfgergrthnre> jussi01, it started when i reinstalled my system with karmic (after an upgrade left my system unusable and reinstall was the only option)
<rfgergrthnre> jussi01, yep
<|kaktus|> jussi01: I just noticed something....there is a green light on top of the camera that turns off as soon as I open one of the video-programs
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: and how are you attempting to set the resolution?
<|kaktus|> anyhow, dmesg says something different now: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d111374c3
<|kaktus|> jussi01: unfortunately, it's still black in xawtv
<rfgergrthnre> jussi01, through the gnome desktop
<rfgergrthnre> er
<rfgergrthnre> kde desktop
<jussi01> right...
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: try running nvidia-settings
<fujimitsu> gpu scaling tries to scale to the monitor native resolution automatically..
<fujimitsu> on nvidia
<fujimitsu> uncheck that option
<rfgergrthnre> jussi01, i've been through this already, 3 times
<rfgergrthnre> it doesn't help, dammit
<jussi01> fujimitsu: thats in the nvidia settings?
<fujimitsu> yes
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: so youve tried that then?
<jussi01> (what fujimitsu just mentioned) ?
<|kaktus|> jussi01: do you think replacing the original modules and image file for the kernel is a solution to my problme?
<rfgergrthnre> jussi01, when nvidia settings try to write to the conf file, it breaks my system
<jussi01> rfgergrthnre: of course the nvidia settings cannot write to the conf file because it isnt runnning as root.
<fujimitsu> now thats an entirely other issue
<petsounds> rfgergrthnre, do you create nvidia-xconfig?
<jussi01> fujimitsu: I need to go back to work, would you mind helping rfgergrthnre some more?
<rfgergrthnre> petsounds, how do i do that?
<|kaktus|> jussi01: thanks for the help anyway :)
<jussi01> |kaktus|: Im sorry I couldnt help more.
<|kaktus|> at least there's something
<|kaktus|> :)
<fujimitsu> unluckyly, checking if gpu scaling was my two cents; maybe he needs reisntall the driver if it cannot write to its .conf ..
<rfgergrthnre> well it wasnt exactly help mate
<petsounds> rfgergrthnre, sudo nvidia-xconfig and then kdesudo nvidia-settings, choose your desired resolution.
<rfgergrthnre> petrovicivan, k
<|kaktus|> Is there anybody else here that could try to help me out with my webcam-problem?
<|kaktus|> Would a distribution upgrade replace modules and kernel image files?
<rfgergrthnre> petrovicivan, no
<rfgergrthnre> petrovicivan, still dont work
<|kaktus|> I think I'll give that a try
<rfgergrthnre> petrovicivan, now its worse than before... it gets stuck at the kubuntu logo
<rfgergrthnre> petrovicivan?
<fujimitsu> |kaktus|: it shouldnt hurt to upgrade anyway..
<rfgergrthnre> |kaktus|, no, dont recommend it
<rfgergrthnre> |kaktus|, i tried upgrading, i lost my system
<rfgergrthnre> |kaktus|, updates are broken
<fujimitsu> no, your system is broken .. thats different
<vargburzum> hi! i have a little problem. If i try install lvm2 system tell me: E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.
<rfgergrthnre> |kaktus|, http://www.theregister.co.uk/2009/11/03/karmic_koala_frustration/
<vargburzum> if anybody can help me?
<Anubis> hi everyone !
<jussi01> vargburzum: tried: sudo apt-get install -f
<Anubis> short question: is there a program that allows me to make a copy/full backup of a hdd including the free space ??
<vargburzum> apt-get install -f don't help
<rfgergrthnre> http://blog.arextech.net/index.php/2009/11/problems-with-ubuntu-when-upgrading-to-karmic-koala-mysqld-and-dns-resolution/
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<gianfranco> ciao
<bbroeksema|work> does anyone know if (and if so, where)  there are packages for virtuoso?
<ner0x> Anyone know what's up with the new postgresql error?
<ner0x> http://paste.ubuntu.com/351287/
<ner0x> Would be a paste of the error.
<Guest67039> hello everyone. I was wondering if there was anyone here that could help me with a little issue I'm having with Hardware Drivers (aka Jockey). I can't get it to activate the driver and it keeps crashing
<iconmefisto> Guest67039: try using jockey-text in konsole instead
<Guest67039> iconmefisto: ah excellent, that seemed to work! thanks. a quick reboot and we'll know for sure. thanks again
<tyler__> ok well thanks to jockey-text I know have the driver installed and enabled but I cannot get compositing to work. I can enable it but then it disables itself with no messages at all
<whyking_> hi
<tyler__> any idea what could be causing this to happen?
<whyking_> I accidentally removed the autostart option for knetworkmanager.. where can I reset that?
<tyler__> whyking_: worst case scenario you could just add it as an autostart option in KDE's menu
<whyking_> tyler__: that's what I tried, but it does not work
<iconmefisto> whyking_: where did you remove the autostart option?
<iconmefisto> in knetworkmanager?
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: ping
<amichair> hi, I just upgraded to kde 4.3.4 from backports, and I have a 'kdesdk has been kept back'. Why is that?
<Riddell> bbroeksema|work: hi
<Riddell> amichair: I think backports is being upgraded to 4.3.85 (4.4. beta)
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: Hi, do you know if there are already any packages for virtuoso? In other words, how can I make a kubuntu machine ready for trunk development? :)
<amichair> Riddell: it was just updated to 4.3.4 (today I think)
<DTsan> i am looking for a program that gives me an equalizer on my Line In port on my sound card, any suggestions?
<Dekans> Riddell: we will have kde 4.4 in backports repo ?
<Riddell> bbroeksema|work: not currently, we are waiting on a 6.0.1 release which will fix the problems with 6.0.0
<DTsan> and and i'm still on KDE3, 8.10 i think
<Riddell> Dekans: hmm no, it's 4.3.4
<Dekans> ok
<Riddell> amichair: you'd need to do an  apt-get install kdesdk  to see what it moans about
<whyking_> iconmefisto: I think so
<whyking_> iconmefisto: some time I started it it gave me that choice
<whyking_> iconmefisto: and I made the wrong one
<whyking_> iconmefisto: actually, no.. not in knetworkmanager I think
<amichair> Riddell: a bunch of unmet dependencies
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: So the only option left is compiling from source?! :/
<Riddell> amichair: try installing them, eventually it'll give you an answer for what's missing
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: virtuoso 5.0.12 (or something like that) is a dep for trunk for quite some time now (as in months).
<Riddell> bbroeksema|work: mm, let me try and package it now
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: would be great, kdepim hacking weekend is comming up
<bbroeksema|work> and I prefer to bring my quite some faster work laptop (running kubuntu) than my own oldy
<amichair> Riddell: I think the mirror wasn't updated, I switched to main site and now a bunch more are being installed. maybe I shouldn't have fixed that 'find best mirror' thing :-)
<tyler__> does anyone know why my enabled ATI driver still won't let me start compositing?
<Gintulis> hi, how to install Disk Usage Analyzer in kubuntu?
<DTsan> anyone know of any good sound board utilities?
<iconmefisto> whyking_: do you have /usr/share/autostart/kde4-knetworkmanager-autostart.desktop  ?
<tyler__> I am still unable to get compositing to work. I ran jockey-text -C and it printed out "There is no available graphics driver for your system which supports the composite extension, or the current one already supports it."
<tyler__> which seems useless to me
<whyking_> iconmefisto: yes
<amichair> anyone know if thunderbird 3 has been packaged for ubuntu yet?
<iconmefisto> whyking_: mine has a line: X-KDE-autostart-condition=networkmanagementrc:General:Autostart:true
<whyking_> iconmefisto: mine too.. :-/
<ice_age> Any one with recycle bin in their desktop folder?
<ice_age> Oh i mean trash
<buckethead> ice_age: ?
<ice_age> I created one but the icon doesn't change when empty. It always remain full
<ice_age> I got the script from ubuntuforum
<buckethead> ice_age: Ah. No, I don't.
<ice_age> Thanks anyway for responding. Anyway do you know how?
<buckethead> the trashcan plasmoid doesn't do what you need?
<ice_age> No, it has so limited option. Also it is a habit seeing trash in destop folder.
<NamShub> Hello everyone, and happy new year
<buckethead> What options would you prefer it have?
<ice_age> Like showing the files while hovering on it
<NamShub> I am trying to set rekonq as default browser, but 'sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser' does not list it as an option... Is it possible to add it manually to the list, or should I just file a bug report and wait?
<ice_age> Hello buckethead
<buckethead> Hello.
<ice_age> I mean what do you say
<buckethead> Nada. You?
<ice_age> Another problem is the temp files (ending with ~) are  persistent in the folder. Isn't it that they should disappear once you finish editing the file.
<buckethead> I don't know the answer to that. They annoy me as well. I go through and scrub them from time to time.
<ice_age> Is it because the system is responding slow?
<ice_age> That never happens in ubuntu
<coreyB> is there anyway to make kubuntu 9.10 download all updates in the background?
<whyking_> buckethead: I like your nick :)
<buckethead> haha :p
<iconmefisto> ice_age: files ending in ~ are backup files, not temp files
<ice_age> Ok then why should they show up
<iconmefisto> what do you mean, you want them to be hidden? or you don't want backup files?
<tuomas_> test
<ice_age> Lets agree that. Is there any way to turn it off? If they are backups, there must be someway to turn it of
<iconmefisto> ice_age: well what created them? are they files you've edited with kate?
<iconmefisto> ice_age: in kate config, you can turn off backups, or have them add an initial dot in filename so it is hidden, etc
<ice_age> Well if you touch any file with any editor they are created.
<ice_age> Even with gedit
<iconmefisto> ice_age: it's a matter of changing the settings of the program that creates them
<Pici> iconmefisto: thats an option in gedit's preferences.
<Pici> ice_age: ^
<ice_age> I understand that but aren't they same as the files that appear in windows when you edit something?
<dumblebee100> hey guys
<dumblebee100> can we share files using this chat network
<iconmefisto> ice_age: no, they are like windows files that change extension to .bak or something similar
<Pici> dumblebee100: Can you elaborate?
<dumblebee100> not even text files huh?
<dumblebee100> I mean I want to send a file to other user ..Im basically new to IRC ..so when Im sending a file ..the network says it blocked file transfer ..
<iconmefisto> dumblebee100: you can use pastebin if you want to share text with someone
<dumblebee100> if that is a image ..how then?
<Pici> dumblebee100: Try http://tinyurl.com/imagebin
<dumblebee100> is this not like yahoo file send or something like that
<ice_age> iconmefisto: Ok thanks. You cleared my long standing doubt. I have searched long enough for this in ubuntuforums but found none. Good that you cleared this longstanding nuisance in one shot
<iconmefisto> ice_age: also the trash question you had, you said you used a script to make the icon?
<ice_age> Yes i donwloaded from one of the forums. Pesently there are items but it shows empty. Sometimes it shows full when actually empty.
<coreyB> is there anyway to make kubuntu 9.10 download all updates in the background? >.>
<iconmefisto> you can create one by right-click, create new, link to location (URL), then enter trash:/ for the URL and any name you want in the file name field
<ice_age> Ok i have done it all. My problem is the icon doesn't switch appropriately from full to empty and viceversa.
<ice_age> I can live without it but it would be better if i can solve it since i love to play with the system.
<wftl> Has anyone, anywhere, ever managed to get a working Akonadi server on 9.10?
<iconmefisto> ice_age: add widget, wastebin
<ice_age> Ah i tried it but it doesn,t give me the option to quickly view content as given by the desktop one.
<ice_age> The funny thing is my script is showing persistently empty while the your method is showing persistently full.
<iconmefisto> ice_age: the one made by the script may be showing the wrong location for trash
<ice_age> No it isn't. I can clearly see there are no files. Now when i add file to trash no cahnge in either icon while i can see file in both.
<ice_age> Again while i empty the trashcan no change in either icon.
<Demetrius> hi, all. How can I configure Konversation to make it minimize to tray on closing window instead of quit?
<ice_age> Ok i think i found the problem. The script is not running everytime the change occurs in recycle bin. If i just open the file in kate an click save and refresh, the icon shows the true status.
<coreyB> Demetrius, correct me if im wrong but i don't think you can, i'd say just use xchat
<Demetrius> coreyB fuck, xchat sucks(
<ice_age> Is there any way i run the script automatically when there is change in recycle bin.
<coreyB> what sucls about it, Demetrius?
<Demetrius> coreyB UI, it's awful
<coreyB> hmm
<Demetrius> Konversation mucj more sexy
<coreyB> i see your point, Demetrius, open KpackageKit, and install alltray
<coreyB> then open Alltray and click the konversation window :P
<lighta> Hi
<lighta> I'll need some help about tray bar :(
<lighta> It disapear and I don't know how to put it back
<iconmefisto> lighta: the system tray, or the whole panel?
<lighta> hmm
<lighta> I speak bad english sorry
<lighta> taskbar ?
<iconmefisto> so there is no bar at all at the bottom of the screen?
<lighta> yes !
<lighta> this one
<iconmefisto> ok, right-click desktop, add panel
<Riddell> bbroeksema|work: what in trunk depends on virtuoso?  if I run cmake on kdelibs it doesn't mention it
<lighta> what the name of that ?
<ward__> Hello sometimes I have no sound in kubuntu 9.10
<lighta> I don't have this option :(
<osos> does kopete support video chat with msn's protocol?
<iconmefisto> lighta: in kde it's called panel, and inside the panel you can have the taskbar, system tray, clock, menu button, whatever you want
<ward__> I think it is when I shutdown my computer when kmixer is muted
<ward__> somebody knows what I can check?
<iconmefisto> lighta: do you see a menu when you right-click on the desktop?
<lighta> ok thx iconmefisto but I only have this option with rightclick : (open a new windows, create a link, create a url, create a folde, create from a template, open a cmd, search in a folder, paste, office parameter, propiety, and apllications)
<lighta> (rough translation)
<iconmefisto> lighta: what version kde do you have?
<iconmefisto> kde 4?
<lighta> I think so let me check
<lighta> yes
<lighta> I did found a pannel somewhere otherwise
<lighta> application > parameter > pannel
<lighta> is it ok ?
<lighta> (but when I press this panel nothing happen)
<iconmefisto> lighta: this is what my menu looks like when I right-click the desktop: http://imagebin.org/78277
<lighta> do you wanna see mine ?
<iconmefisto> ok. what language is it?
<lighta> french
<lighta> he doesn't want to screenshot with menu open :(
<iconmefisto> lighta: using ksnapshot?
<lighta> hmm no
<lighta> i'll try
<lighta> was pressing screenshot screen in keyboard
<iconmefisto> lighta: I made mine with ksnapshot, with 5 second delay, so it waits 5 seconds and then takes snapshot, so you have time to right-click
<lighta> oh right
<lighta> perfect timing^
<lighta> I send it to you
<Demetrius> coreyB alltray rules thanks
<lighta> here my menu http://zerodatabase.fr/images/guides/temp/menu.jpg
<iconmefisto> lighta: it looks like you have kde3 not kde4
<iconmefisto> try to start kicker (this is the program for the panel in kde3)
<lighta> where is it ? or do you have a command lien to do it ?
<iconmefisto> yes, commandline
<iconmefisto> type this: kicker &
<gdfernandes> Hi guys! I've got shadows on my screen and I don't know how to solve this issue!
<iconmefisto> shadows?
<lighta> it's like nothing happend
<gdfernandes> yes, shadows, they look like those reported here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335328
<gkffcsk> Hey all, how do you play .mkv files in kaffeine/dragon/xine????
<TITTI> lista
<gdfernandes> It's fixed now! The cable was not connected very well... This was the problem!
<iconmefisto> lighta: is kicker running?
<lighta> no I told you nothing happen
<lighta> or I didn"t notice it
<lighta> I check on process
<iconmefisto> run this to see if it's running: top | grep kicker
<iconmefisto> if it shows nothing, it's not running
<lighta> it show nothing
<lighta> well i'm stuck in comand line
<iconmefisto> ctrl+C to quit that command
<lighta> k
<lighta> btw when I look I process I clearly see kde4
<lighta> is there a cmd wher I can check version
<iconmefisto> kded4 --version
<iconmefisto> when you tried to run kicker, was there an error message?
<lighta> nop
<lighta> when I tryed kicker &, cmd windows only closed
<lighta> here is a screen of system running  http://zerodatabase.fr/images/guides/temp/sys.jpg
<iconmefisto> you have xfce and gnome installed
<iconmefisto> what is running now? kde or gnome or xfce?
<lighta> xfce 4
<lighta> hmm
<lighta> idk :(
<iconmefisto> lsb_release -a
<iconmefisto> that will tell you which version of ubuntu you have
<lighta> No LSB modules are available.
<lighta> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<lighta> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<lighta> Release:	9.10
<lighta> Codename:	karmic
<FloodBotK1> lighta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iconmefisto> ok
<iconmefisto> can you see plasma-desktop in the process list?
<lighta> no
<iconmefisto> try to start it: plasma-desktop
<lighta> asking me to install it
<lighta> should I ?
<iconmefisto> ok, if it's not installed, I think you don't have kubuntu
<lighta> I'll probably gonna have ms ttf issue
<lighta> oh ok
<lighta> sorry then
<iconmefisto> did you install from ubuntu disk? or xubuntu disk?
<lighta> xubuntu
<lighta> then I have gnome or xfce ?
<iconmefisto> lighta: try asking about the panel in #xubuntu
<lighta> I did it first
<iconmefisto> I think you have xfce
<lighta> they send me here
<lighta> oh then thx a lot
<iconmefisto> but if you install a kde program it will install other kde libraries (like kded4)
<lighta> oh then I probably did that
<iconmefisto> try running xfce4-panel
<lighta> kde remote office I think
<lighta> it worked !!
<lighta> thxx
<lighta> well I had 3 error should I paste them ?
<iconmefisto> ok so you are definitely running xubuntu :)
<lighta> yeah I know I was running xubuntu but they told me to ask here when I ask for a taskbar
<iconmefisto> if you like, but I don't know much about xfce
<lighta> (xfce4-mixer-plugin:3017): libxfce4mixer-CRITICAL **: xfce_mixer_get_track: assertion `GST_IS_MIXER (card)' failed
<lighta> (xfce4-mixer-plugin:3017): xfce4-mixer-plugin-CRITICAL **: xfce_mixer_plugin_set_card: assertion `GST_IS_MIXER (card)' failed
<lighta> (xfce4-mixer-plugin:3017): xfce4-mixer-plugin-CRITICAL **: xfce_mixer_plugin_set_track: assertion `GST_IS_MIXER_TRACK (track)' failed
<iconmefisto> looks like a problem with your soundcard's mixer. ask in #xubuntu and show them the error (but use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ instead of pasting in the channel)
<lighta> ok thx a lot anyway :)
<lighta> you're really nice
<iconmefisto> ok good luck lighta
<ninni> ciao
<ninni> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<matteo_> if I run ubiquity from an USB drive live
<matteo_> what distro will it install?
<matteo_> it will just copy the files from the running system?
<matteo_> I'm running netbook remix from the usb drive
<matteo_> but I want to install a plain kubuntu
<biudix> ciao
<biudix> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<petsounds> matteo_, do you mean you are now running Kubuntu netbook edition and you want regular kubuntu desktop?
<matteo_> petsounds: yes
<matteo_> petsounds: i guess that I could do it just by installing and removing some metapackage
<petsounds> matteo_, yes. remove the plasma-netbook, kubuntu-netbook, kubuntu-netbook-default-settings and restart.
<matteo_> petsounds: can I do it before installing?
<matteo_> i'm booting from USB
<matteo_> and I'm installing to HD
<petsounds> matteo_, i'm not sure, but you can always remove it later after the installation process done.
<e_t_> Sounds like you may want to download the regular Kubuntu ISO and boot from that.
<peabody> how do I copy an iso install image to a USB stick WITHOUT using USB creator and installing 50 MB of gnome libraries?
<peabody> I can't believe there is no way to like dd this thing
<e_t_> dd sometimes works (50% success for me). There's also Unetbootin.
<peabody> unetbootin doesn't work for me at all
<pinkisntwell> i just installed kubuntu, it worked fine, then i installed the updates and now i get a black screen after loading. i can still launch programs by hitting alt+f2 though
<pinkisntwell> what gives?
<peabody> it gets me to a boot: prompt, and when I type dbnkrn it unpacks the kernel.. but the kernel panics
<peabody> and it dies in boot
<peabody> unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8.1)
<e_t_> pinkisntwell: press alt+f2 then type plasma-desktop
<pinkisntwell> what's that?
<petsounds> to start your plasma desktop
<e_t_> Plasma is KDE's new desktop. plasma-desktop just starts it.
<Klanticus> hello... I have a shell script that runs from a cron job. I want it to display a notification on any running kde session (using kdialog, knotify.. anything). Is there any way to do this?
<pinkisntwell> it didn't do anything
<pinkisntwell> and what's a plasma desktop
<pinkisntwell> i get the little box that lists the components that are loading, then i get the music, the screen fades and i'm left with just a black screen and a mouse cursor
<e_t_> pinkisntwell: OK. Open Konsole (alt+f2 konsole) and type plasma-desktop there. That should show you any errors.
<Scrappyfoot> I installed ubuntu-desktop, yet it isn't showing up on the login screen. Is this because I choosed KDM or...?
<pinkisntwell> many lines of QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 1
<pinkisntwell> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2
<e_t_> pinkisntwell: in Konsole, rm ~/.kde/share/apps/config/plasmarc then try plasma-desktop again.
<pinkisntwell> i get random beautiful sounds every now and then but youtube videos have no sound
<e_t_> is that a new/different problem?
<petsounds> Scrappyfoot, try     sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm         then choose GDM
<pinkisntwell> no such file or directory
<krion> hi
<pinkisntwell> no, just providing more information
<pinkisntwell> it worked before the reboot, the sound i mean
<Scrappyfoot> k, thanks petsounds. Will try now.
<pinkisntwell> ok so where is that file? i don't have it
<e_t_> I may have gotten the path wrong. type ~/.kde into Krunner (alt+f2 box)
<pinkisntwell> yes
<e_t_> does Dolphin open?
<pinkisntwell> yes
<e_t_> click on apps, then config
<pinkisntwell> there's no apps
<peabody> holy crap, there's one installed under -> system -> usb startup disk creator
<e_t_> sorry, share then config
<peabody> that's new
<pinkisntwell> now?
<krion> someone using a b43 ?
<e_t_> do you see a lot of text files with names ending in rc?
<pinkisntwell> yes
<pinkisntwell> there are a couple related to plasma
<e_t_> scroll down to the P's and delete anything with plasma in the name.
<pinkisntwell> should i run plasma-desktop again?
<pinkisntwell> i did remove them
<e_t_> Yes. Do it in Konsole so that you can see the output.
<pinkisntwell> same
<pinkisntwell> as before
<pinkisntwell> but the plasma* files were not recreated
<e_t_> does anything appear on the desktop or still blank screen?
<pinkisntwell> black screen
<e_t_> Hmmm.
<pinkisntwell> what the heck? why did they have to break it? it worked fine
<Scrappyfoot> Installed ubuntu-desktop, but it doesn't show up as an option on the login screen. I tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and picked gdm, but it's still using kdm. Any ideas?
<e_t_> pinkisntwell: if you just installed, you should be able to reinstall and see if that fixes it.
<pinkisntwell> what? is that a suggestion?
<Scrappyfoot> Should I switch it to GDM manually by editing "/etc/X11/default-display-manager"?
<pinkisntwell> can i disable plasma-desktop and revert to the non-plasma one?
<e_t_> It's a possibility. Alternately, press ctrl+esc and see if plasma-* is currently running
<pinkisntwell> it's not
<pinkisntwell> but python is (what the hell?)
<e_t_> lots of stuff uses python. Plasma is pretty much everything about KDE4. If you want to escape from it, you'll need KDE3 or Gnome (as far as I know).
<Scrappyfoot> brb
<pinkisntwell> so how can i learn if i can fix my problem?
<e_t_> the other thing to try is sudo aptitude reinstall plasma-desktop
<e_t_> pinkisntwell: if you want to learn a solution, Google is your friend.
<pinkisntwell> he's not very friendly right now then
<pinkisntwell> how can i dump the error stream from plasma-desktop to a file?
<e_t_> In Konsole, plasma-desktop >2 error.txt
<pinkisntwell> you mean just > ?
<e_t_> no, >2, unless you don't want/need to see any output on the screen.
<pinkisntwell> Unexpected argument 'error.txt'.
<e_t_> OK. do it with just >.
<pinkisntwell> you meant 2>
<pinkisntwell> google is my friend
<e_t_> OK
<e_t_> It seems I'm reversed today.
<pinkisntwell> here's the error http://pastebin.ca/1737844
<pinkisntwell> actually that's truncated, but the two lines in the end repeat more times until the end
<amichair> is konversation supposed to use the new notification system? it's own notifications look rather ugly and out of place...
<e_t_> pinkisntwell: I'm not well versed in what all of it means, but a google search for "Invalid D-BUS interface name 'org.kde.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp' found while parsing introspection" turned up lots of results.
<pinkisntwell> they're not much help
<pinkisntwell> is plasma-desktop using hardware acceleration? maybe it's acting up because i enabled the nvidia driver?
<petsounds> pinkisntwell, did you try to ask on #kde ?
<pinkisntwell> that's what i'm doing right now but they can't help
 * petsounds remember tsimpson for helping him fix his plasma-desktop error few months ago.
<pinkisntwell> and what's with the sound? why did youtube videos stop giving sound?
<pinkisntwell> everything broke during the update?
<pinkisntwell> how can i start the hardware manager? the one that lets you install drivers?
<pinkisntwell> which command i mean
<Pici> pinkisntwell: jockey-kde
<pinkisntwell> can you at least help me with the sound guys?
<pinkisntwell> 279 users
<lukefeil> mom pinkisntwell
<pinkisntwell> mom?
<amichair> is there a way to configure windows to close when double-clicking the titlebar icon (on the top left)?
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: a moment please
<pinkisntwell> oh
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: and BTW you have already your answer
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: jockey-kde
<lukefeil> of course with sudo
<pinkisntwell> yes thanks but i was asking about something different
<pinkisntwell> i "updated" kubuntu out of the box and lost my desktop and sound
<pinkisntwell> can we fix any of those? especially the sound?
<pinkisntwell> the annoying sounds that are made when i login are still there, but nothing else works
<lukefeil> some information could help (sound doesn't work isn't very helpfully)
<pinkisntwell> ok please let me know what information is needed
<qamar> hello to everybody
<lukefeil> already verified the mixer?
<pinkisntwell> no lemme check
<pinkisntwell> how do i check that?
<lukefeil> click on the sound icon in your taskbar and there is a button "mixer"
<pinkisntwell> i don't have any taskbar, it got wiped by the update
<lukefeil> k
<lukefeil> the command is "kmix"
<lukefeil> the PCM have to be at maximum
<pinkisntwell> it doesn't do anything, the kmix command
<pinkisntwell> it just hangs for a while and then it does nothing
<pinkisntwell> i mean it acts like it's loading something
<pinkisntwell> but then it does nothing
<pinkisntwell> probably the same problem that's keeping plasma-desktop from running. just a guess
<lukefeil> when you type just "kmi" and then double-tab
<pinkisntwell> i get kmix and kmixctrl
<pinkisntwell> if i run either nothing happens
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: try "alsamixer" thats a commandline command
<pinkisntwell> actually kmix is running but i can't see it
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: the commandline programm "alsamixer" do the same job as kmix
<pinkisntwell> ok pcm is at zero why did it change and how do i change it?
<lukefeil> with arrow left/right you select the PCM channel
<lukefeil> and with arrow up/down you change the volume
<pinkisntwell> ok that fixed the sound!
<pinkisntwell> thanks
<pinkisntwell> i still don't know why it stoped by itself though
<lukefeil> thats the most recent error, after the update the PCM channel is down
<Swinger> any one knows what to do when kaffeine just stopped working without a reason?
<lukefeil> easy fixed when you know where to search
<pinkisntwell> ok thanks
<lukefeil> Swinger: restart?
<pinkisntwell> now i don't have a desktop but at least i have sound
<Swinger> tried everything already
<Swinger> even reinstalled it
<lukefeil> Swinger: start kaffeine from the commandline so you have the reason why he aborted
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: when you start the plasma-desktop from terminal, what do he answer?
<pinkisntwell> http://pastebin.ca/1737844
<Swinger> its not aborted, its just take 90% CPU speed and wont show it self
<pinkisntwell> can it have something to do with the fact that i installed the nvidia driver at the same time? the proprietary one
<pinkisntwell> can you make anything out of the error lukefeil?
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: try to restart, after that you make update;safe-upgrade
<pinkisntwell> what does that do?
<kriss3d> isnt there a gui for formating a harddrive ?
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: maybe something with QT
<lukefeil> kriss3d: "partitionmanager"
<kriss3d> ty
<pinkisntwell> safe-upgrade doesn't exist
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: i mean "sudo aptitude safe-upgrade"
<lukefeil> but first the "sudo aptitude update"
<pinkisntwell> so what will that do?
<lukefeil> the update will actualise your list with the availabel packets
<pinkisntwell> no no i mean the safe-upgrade part
<artem> hi all
<lukefeil> the safe-upgrade is the same like an upgrade but he make some additional dependences-checks
<artem> русские есть?
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: safe-upgrade will install the newest version of all your pakets
<pinkisntwell> ok i will try that and report back
<artem> You speak russian?
<lukefeil> no
<artem> bad
<lukefeil> artem: france, german?
<kriss3d> lukefeil:  heh partitionmanager cant handle fat32.. it shows the info but i cant format it ( windows term for delete everything on it)
<artem> lukefeil: Ukraine
<Joggl|eee> hi guys
<artem> hi
<artem> I first install Kubuntu
<lukefeil> kriss3d: maybe you need some additional paket to handle this format, or try the old "gparted"
<lukefeil> Joggl|eee: hi
<Joggl|eee> i can't automount data-cds on my new installed kubunut. automount detects audio-cds, video-dvds, ... but no data-cds
<artem> Very nice OS
<Joggl|eee> lukefeil, hi
<lukefeil> Joggl|eee: im not sure but there is a automount plugin for the device manager
<Joggl|eee> automount is working... the pc automounts usb-sticks, music-cds and so on :-S
<lukefeil> Joggl|eee: are you using a build-in automount oder the plugin?
<pinkisntwell> ok i did that but it didn't download or updata anything
<Joggl|eee> the kde-automounter that is installed by default
<Joggl|eee> hal and dbus
<pinkisntwell> and the sound got to 0 again
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: was it a clean shutdown?
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: or with errors?
<pinkisntwell> i used sudo reboot and didn't see any error
<lukefeil> k
<pinkisntwell> where can i post the error i'm getting from plasma-desktop? so i can get some more help?
<lukefeil> !past
<mkargar> i wnat run kbluetooth,but,i recieve this error:kbluetooth: error while loading shared libraries: libknotificationitem-1.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<lukefeil> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pinkisntwell> i know that, i already did that
<lukefeil> link?
<pinkisntwell> http://pastebin.ca/1737844
<Qwas> Тут по русски говорят
<lukefeil> ah the same as before..
<pinkisntwell> indeed
<pinkisntwell> i'll post it to the mailing list
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: but you have an active X?
<genii> !ru | Qwas
<ubottu> Qwas: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<pinkisntwell> do you mean if i have a graphical environment? yes?
<pinkisntwell> yes
<lukefeil> any taskbars, borders, ...
<lukefeil> icons,...
<pinkisntwell> no taskbars
<pinkisntwell> but i get the windows
<pinkisntwell> i'm on kubuntu right now
<pinkisntwell> using quassel
<lukefeil> the windows do they have borders?
<pinkisntwell> i'm afraid you're gonna have to describe this a bit better
<lukefeil> do you have the little cross in the upper rigth edge to close the window
<pinkisntwell> yes
<lukefeil> so there is some kind of display manager, i suppose its kdm
<lukefeil> hm
<pinkisntwell> ok i posted to the mailing-list hopefully i can get an answer
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: sorry but i've no idea
<pinkisntwell> ok
<lukefeil> you say you made an update?
<lukefeil> 9.04 to 9.10 ?
<pinkisntwell> no, 9.10 to itself
<pinkisntwell> i just installed 9.10 and then installed the updates it found
<lukefeil> modifyed source.list ?
<lukefeil> pinkisntwell: i would like to help but i have to go
<pinkisntwell> no
<lukefeil> good luck
<pinkisntwell> thanks
<reagleBRKLN> i was running 4.3.4 out of ppa, and then saw new debs come in through backports, but now i'm in a mess.
<S7yx> #orgros.org
<jeisma> i just installed 8.04, but no wireless networks show up under network manager
<jeisma> could anyone help me?
<Fanfare> jeisma: why 8.04? current is 9.10
<jeisma> Fanfare: when I tried installing 9.10, my computer would freeze
<jeisma> anybody know how to get wireless networks to show up in my network manager?
<Fanfare> jeisma: did u try alternative cd? or safe settings?
<jeisma> Fanfare: cd. im not really concerned with an updated OS, i just upgraded from 7.10
<Fanfare> hm, u know your hardware is supported under that ubunut version? im not familiar with wlan...
<jeisma> how would i know?
<Fanfare> google device ids on ubuntu forums...
<devilsadvocate> jeisma, isnt 8.04 out of support yet?
<genii> 8.04 is supported until early 2011 (on Desktops)
<devilsadvocate> jeisma, my mistake. it seems 8.04 was/is an LTS release
<jeisma> yup
<jeisma> anyone know how i can get wireless networks to show up?
<devilsadvocate> what hardware?
<devilsadvocate> jeisma, also, i've found wicd is somewhat nicer, although it does have its drawbacks
<jeisma> devilsadvocate what is wicd?
<devilsadvocate> jeisma, i'd start by making sure your wireless card is detected and the driver is working
<jeisma> i used this, but it didnt help
<jeisma> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/troubleshooting.html
<soee> any idea how to connect to core server with kmldonkey ?
<jeisma> i did lshw -C network
<jeisma> and it sees my RTL 8185 Wireless Lan Controller
<jeisma> well it lists it at least
<jeisma> i was disconnected
<jeisma> anyone say anything?
<coreyB> whats the key to see hidden files?
<rstob911> go to view then show hidden files
<coreyB> ahh i kept pushing ctrl + H lol
<Fanfare> coreyB: ls -a or <alt>+<.>
<subito> is there a way on kde so that when i move a window, the window does not render in real time?
<FireCrotch> subito: System Settings -> Window Behavior -> Moving -> Uncheck "Display content in moving windows"
<subito> FireCrotch: thanks :)
<Planetary> well I tried to straighten out a computer running compiz. it boots up with compiz but it was not selected under default programs. well i selected compiz to be defaul window manager like my other computer and now when it boots after the login jingle  the screen goes black with teh curser on the screen and does nothing
<Planetary> i manually restart it and i get to the same place. how can i fix or stop this or load kwin. also conrtrol alt backspace does nothing. same with cont alt del and cont alt e
<jwill> Planetary: You can probably set kwin as the default window manager from the command line
<Planetary> ok how would i do that without logining in normally. also i have auto login on
<jwill> Planetary: I guess you can't just do alt+F2 and run kwin --replace, if nothing else works
<jwill> Planetary: Well, you can always access a terminal by pressing Ctrl + Alt + F1 (Before you do that: press Ctrl + Alt + F7 to get back)
<Planetary> i have about 5 seconds after login to do stuff befor it goes black, i dont know if it is still operating or not while black
<Planetary> ok so then when i am at teh terminal i do kwin --replace? then what?
<jwill> Planetary: Um, nope.  I don't know how to set the default window manager.
<jwill> Planetary: You could try removing compiz, since that presumably caused the problem
<Planetary> jwill: I am not familiar with using the terminal outside of the desktop environment
<jwill> Planetary: "sudo aptitude purge compiz" might do it
<jwill> Planetary: That removes settings too
<Planetary> jwill: ah ok
<Planetary> jwill: is there like a 'safe mode' i could go into and change the default programs (in system settings)
<jwill> Planetary: Yeah, there is.  I've never used it, so not sure what it does
<jwill> Planetary: I think it's in the "session" menu on the login screen
<Planetary> jwill, is it liiek the windows safe mode
<Planetary> jwill. how do i get to teh login screen if i am on auto login
<goa> zazebaszcze
<Daughain> Morning again, jwill.
<jwill> Planetary: Doesn't doing anything in the login screen stop the 5 second countdown?
<jwill> Daughain: Afternoon :D
<Daughain> Let me pull up term and I'll let ya know if there was an instal issue.
<Planetary> jwill, not sure. mine goes from the kubuntu load bar to teh loading splash screen then to the DE
<Daughain> jwill,  Kdebase install went fine, no errors.
<jedix> Daughain: `apt-get -f install` is okay?
<jwill> Daughain: Did you just install it now?
<jwill> Planetary: Just a second, looking up how to disable that from terminal
<Daughain> jedix yes, no issues
<Daughain> jwill   No, about two hours ago now, I guesss.
<jedix> 9.10 fresh install?
<Planetary> Jwill: thanks man
<Daughain> jedix,    ABout four days old, I beleive.
<Daughain> jedix,    Maybe 7.
<jedix> Daughain: and what happens?
<jedix> colors are messed up?
<Daughain> jedix,   How do you mean? Nothing has changed since I instaled this stuff a couple of hours ago. The system settings window shows the theme settings, but nothing else is affected at all.
<Daughain> And, I am using file browser to check.
<jwill> Planetary: Just do Ctrl + Alt + F1 and type "sudo aptitude purge compiz
<Daughain> jedix,   I am currently using the Obsidian Coast theme.
<Planetary> then reboot? whats terminal for reboot. halt is shutdown right?
<Planetary> jwill: then reboot? whats terminal for reboot. halt is shutdown right?
<jwill> Daughain: Could you take a screenshot and post it here: http://imagebin.ca/ ?
<jedix> reboot
<Daughain> jwill   I'll try. =)
<jedix> Daughain: I'd try moving the .kde directory out of the way
<jwill> Daughain, jedix: Yeah, that's a good idea.
<Daughain> Once the site loads I'll post the screeshot.
<Daughain> http://imagebin.ca/view/d_web0j.html
<jwill> Daughain: Well that clears stuff up.  Wow.
<jwill> Daughain: KDE themes only apply to KDE applications
<Daughain> The black in the bg is Xchat, which I mnaually changed the color on.
<jedix> you're still running gnome
<Daughain> Ok.....SO what good is kde as a 'desktop' environ then?? =)
<jwill> Daughain: This is normal behaviour.  GNOME applications have their own themeing stuff.
<jwill> Daughain: You need to choose 'KDE' as your session at login.
<Daughain> Lemme reboot and see what happens.
<jedix> wait
<jedix> no
<jedix> don;t reboot
<jedix> log out
<jwill> Daughain:  Don't
<FloodBotK1> jedix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daughain> OK, gimme a min..
<jedix> wait
<jwill> Planetary: So did that work?
<jedix> what you need to do is select the session type as kde
<jwill> Daughain: It's a little menu at the login screen, probably at the bottom of the screen
<jwill> Daughain: Called "Session"
<jwill> jedix: So that was...
<jedix> yeah
#kubuntu 2010-01-05
<Planetary> jwill: well I am collecting info to use on it later, it is not at this location. also what do I do after compiz purge? sudo halt  then boot back up?
<Daughain> OK, so I move fast......
<jedix> you in KDE?
<Daughain> Me?? No. never got a KDE option.
<jwill> Planetary: Oh, I guess.
<jwill> Daughain: What were the options?
<Planetary> jwill: thanks for your help!
<Daughain> My acct and the 'other' default.
<jedix> okay, hold on
<jwill> Daughain: http://www.gnome.org/~chrisime/random/pix/gdm-Screenshot.png
<jwill> Daughain: See the "Session" menu?  You need to click that.  There should be entries like "Gnome," "KDE," "Failsafe...," etc
<jwill> Daughain: Gnome will be selected.  You need to select KDE, then login.
<jedix> Daughain: run "dpkg-reconfigre kdm" and chose kdm as your default display manager
<jwill> jedix:  You don't need KDM
<jwill> jedix: He just didn't find the session menu
<Daughain> I dont get any options like that.
<Daughain> Lemme log out again and see spomrthing.
<ed__> hi
<jwill> Hmm, I don't see a session menu: http://i37.tinypic.com/wraxxl.jpg
<jedix> man, changing to kdm will fix this
<jwill> Yeah
<jedix> if it works
<jedix> if not, he's going to be pissed
<jwill> I've had some bad experiences with that.
<jwill> jedix: Installing KDE on top of GNOME Ubuntu is often less than ideal...
<jedix> nod
<jedix> think he'll be back?
<jedix> terminator style
<jwill> We'll see.
<jwill> jedix: He probably found KDE, and is looking for an IRC client.
<jedix> haha
<Daughain> Ok, found kde......And not hapy with it so far...
<jwill> Daughain: If there's something you don't like, chances are you can change it so you do.
<jwill> Daughain: KDE is awesome like that.
<jwill> jedix: He's back.
<Daughain> I sure as hell hope so, since it doesnt wanna log into my wireless network.
<Daughain> I had to plug this brat back in to log on.
<jwill> Well, you would have to set it up again, since it doesn't share settings with the GNOME network manager
<Daughain> Asks for the damn password three times.
<Daughain> Now, how do I get it to dosplay my temp settings?
<jwill> Daughain: There's a plasmoid for that
<Daughain> .........A     WHAT?!!?!?
<jwill> Daughain: Trust me, thay're made of awesome.
 * Daughain chuckles...
<jwill> Daughain: Right click on desktop, unlock
<Daughain> A plasmoid is something made up of plasma........That concept on my computer just worries me, considering the temps involved in plasma.
<jwill> Daughain: select "add widget"
<Daughain> Ok, there.
<jwill> Daughain: They're just KDE4 applets, like on your panel in gnome
<jwill> Daughain: Except they can be on your desktop as well
<jwill> Daughain: Type "temp" or something in the search, or scroll down to find it
<jwill> Daughain: There's one included in the kubuntu-desktop packages, or you can get a different one from kde-look.org
<jwill> Daughain: ...which you can access from the "add widget" window
<Daughain> OK, so how do I get these installed and finctioning??
<Daughain> I highlight the thing, and click on add...Nothing happens.
<jwill> Daughain: Just drag it onto the desktop
<Daughain> Ah...Tooo simple for me,. I see. =)
<Daughain> brb
<jwill> Daughain: This is my desktop: http://imagebin.ca/view/dq1CCQq2.html
<jwill> Daughain: Lot of cool plasmoids and stuff around
<jedix> my thinkpad circe 2002 isn't up to running many plasmoids
<Daughain> Ok, I dont want this crap all over my desktop....One of thre things I liked about gnome was al this was on a toolbar.....Can these things be relocaTED TO ATOOLBAR?
<Daughain>  Sorry for the caps.
<ed___> hello
<Fanfare> Daughain: plasmoids life where u drop them...
<Daughain> Thanks Fanfare....Think I need to tinker some more here... =)
<ed___> can anybody help me with a compiling-related issue?
<jwill> Daughain: Yeah, if you want a traditional desktop, right click on desktop, select "Desktop settings"
<Fanfare> ed___: ask!
<jwill> Daughain:  and change "desktop activity type" from "desktop" to "folder view"
<Daughain> jwill......Dunno about traditional.....I just find some things about the gnome environ useful...
<jwill> Daughain: I mean icons from your desktop folder on your desktop, rather than plasmoids
<Daughain> Ummmm........I'll get back to you on that, jwill, I neeed to gfet oriented first I think. =)
<Daughain> And, since this laptop has an overheat issue, I need to get my temp setings working first.=)
<Daughain> brb
<Daughain> Trying to find a temp widget that shows digital, not analog.
<Daughain> jwill  which weather widget is that you use?
<Daughain> Say that ten times fast.....
<jwill> Daughain: Weather Forecast, included in kubuntu
<Daughain> How do you get the clock to display 24 hr format?
<chalcedony> jwill, how do you set that up?
<Fanfare> Daughain: in systemsettings its part of your localisation...
<jwill> chalcedony: The weather?  Click the wrench icon in the handle that slides out (desktop needs to be unlocked)
<jonftle> evening all, can anybody help me out with some PulseAudio issues under Kubuntu 9.10? My audio doesn't work reliably. I installed PulseAudio Manager, and found out that it doesn't see any of my hardware devices. Any ideas?
<jwill> jonftle: Doesn't KDE use phonon in place of pulseaudio?
<Daughain> Now to find where system settings went....
<jwill> jonftle: I was under the impression that having pulseaudio installed in KDE was a very bad thing
<jonftle> jwill: I really don't know one way or the other, but under my System Settings > Multimedia, I show a PulseAudio device that doesn't work
<jonftle> jwill: I also show an HDA Intel device that doesn't work either
<jonftle> jwill: Funny thing is, I get system startup shutdown noises, gStreamer often works, and I can usually get audio out of VLC and FLash video, but they aren't reliable
<jwill> jonftle: I had a problem with sound in kubuntu.  I only got system sounds, and kde app sounds (eg amarok).  Nothing else worked.
<jwill> jonftle: Turned out PCM is muted by default in Kubuntu, just to screw with you.
<jwill> jonftle: Run alsamixer, see if PCM is muted (up key to turn volume up, make sure it says eg '99', not 'MM'
<jonftle> jwill: Already found that one out and fixed it. I have sound, just not all the time, as if my sound devices aren't properly detected at startup. And as far as the system is concerned, none of my audio devices work at all. I get errors when i test them
<teezett> can someone tell me how to activate the broadcom wlan driver in kubuntu netbook remix
<jwill> jonftle: Nope, I'm wrong.  Pulseaudio is normal and good.
<jwill> jonftle: I have no idea.
<jonftle> jwill: I ran AlsaMixer - had no idea that this was even here, and everything seems to be just fine
<jonftle> jwill: But it still doesn't work, and like i said, the system actually thinks that my devices aren't working, even though they are. so i dont think that its a volume issue, you know what i mean?
<jwill> jonftle: A safe assumption, probably.
<Daugha|n> This working now?>
<jwill> Daughain: Presumably?
<jonftle> jwill: well thanks for your help
<jwill> jonftle: Sorry, don't know anything about your problem.
<Daugha|n> Apparently.... =) Ok got my wireless back. =)
<Daugha|n> OK, so why is it the time in systems settings shows a 24 hr, but it wqont set it as 24 hr on the desktop?
<brunoboto> oi
<devilsadvocate> jonftle, i assume you've already tried changing the priority of your audio devices?
<devilsadvocate> jonftle, in case pulseaudio is being a bitch you can try moving it down and making alsa or hda or whatever get the higher priority
<devilsadvocate> that worked for me before
<Daugha|n> Ok, slowly getting used to this.....
<jonftle> devilsadvocate: I have tried doing so from the Multimedia section of System Settings. Problem is, the system seems to think that neither of my devices work. However, they clearly do, most of the time. So when I hit the Test button for either device, I get a message in knotify that  they don't work
<Daugha|n> jwill;   Once I get my bearings, this is kinda fun to tinker with. =)
<jwill> Daughain: You need to logout/in to update localization stuff.
<jwill> Yeah
<jonftle> devilsadvocate: and when I go into the PulseAudio manager, under Devices, the only thing that it recognizes are Dummy Output devices
<devilsadvocate> jonftle, hm
<Daugha|n> jwill;  I couldnt find a way to edit the time to 24 hr.
<Daugha|n> =(
<devilsadvocate> jonftle, you havent tried doing anything with jack, have you?
<jonftle> devilsadvocate: I have not
<Daugha|n> Though, smething seems to have gone right with the last install.....My audio s working better. =)
<jonftle> devilsadvocate: Just a little more info - when I go into the pavucontrol GUI, under Configuration, PulseAudio tells me that there are no cards available for configuration
<jschall_> when i drag an application link from the menu into the "desktop" folder plasma widget thing, it doesn't do anything.
<jwill_> o_O
<jschall_> so say i want konqueror in my desktop folder, how would i get it there?
<jwill_> jschall_: Dragging from the default menu to a folderview?
<jschall_> jwill_: yes
<jwill_> jschall_: No menu that asks you to copy or link?
<jschall_> No.
<jwill_> That's odd.
<jwill_> jschall_: Try from menu to dolphin
<coreyB> is there a way to set a usb drive as all 777?
<jschall_> did
<jschall_> didn't work
<jschall_> wait
<jwill_> jschall_: Try going to "applications:" in dolphin
<jwill_> coreyB: Don't know.  But that's more a general linux question.  Probably could try a bunch of channels.
<coreyB> oo :D
<jwill_> coreyB: #ubuntu, at least.  Lots more people there.
<coreyB> heheh
<coreyB> i did lol
<jwill_> D:
<jwill_> coreyB: Oh, you could maybe set fstab to mount it in a folder in your home dir
<jwill_> If you're booting with it.  Otherwise you'd have to do it manually?
<jwill_> coreyB: Wait, do you just mean set the contents to 777 recursively, not the drive itself?
<coreyB> everything
<coreyB> on the driver
<jwill_> coreyB: Filesystem?
<coreyB> drive*
<coreyB> ntfs
<jwill_> coreyB: ntfs doesn't support real permissions
<coreyB> OO
<Daughain> coreyB,   What ya need?
<coreyB> ok this is gonne be long to explain
<jwill_> coreyB: They have windows permissions, but I don't know of a linux util that ca change those.
<surfergirl> hi
<jwill_> coreyB: I think setattr is the DOS command to change windows permissions, but I might be wrong
<Daughain> Monring, surfergirl
<Daughain> One misspelling and they run away....
<coreyB> i tried the crossover channel to install crossover games on my external hard drive, worked fine, then i had to symlink something so that everything i installed within crossover would stay on my external HDD, then when i launched crossover it said i didn't have owners permission
<jwill_> coreyB: And your external drive is NTFS formatted?
<coreyB> yes
<jschall_> jwill_: sorry, had a phone call. anyway, it works if i drag it into dolphin on my home directory. it DOESNT work if i drag it into dolphin on desktop:
<jwill_> jschall_: Check the permissions on your desktop
<jwill_> jschall_: directory
<jwill_> coreyB: I'm pretty sure NTFS doesn't have any linux permissions, but crossover might read windows permissions, or something?
<jschall_> jwill_: kde doesn't seem to use ~/Desktop, though. anyway, drwx-xr-x
<jwill_> jschall_: Wait, what?
<Daughain> coreyB,  I dont know of any way to reset the permissions wihtout reformatting to ext3....
<jschall_> jwill_: oh, i guess it does. yeah, i can drag it into ~/Desktop and it works
<jwill_> jschall_: But not when Dolpin is actually in ~/Desktop?  Weeeird
<Daughain> IS it a bought external, or a 3.5 with a housing?
<jschall_> jwill_: just cant drag it into the widget or into the desktop: folder that opens in dolphin when i right click the widget and click "open with dolphin"
<coreyB> Daughain:  okie dokie, lemme copy over this 6 gb archive file lol
<CrissiD> ok..  im having audio issues after suspend and resume
<Daughain> coreyB,  I dont wana hear it, I'm usualy looking at at least 100G when I need to copy. :P
<CrissiD> have to reboot to get the audio back
<CrissiD> ive tried killing kmix
<jwill_> coreyB: You probably know reformatting it will delete everything, but I thought I'd warn you just in case...
<jschall_> jwill_: yes, i can drag into dolphin when dolphin is on ~/Desktop, just not when dolphin is pointed to desktop: like it is when i right click the widget and hit "open with dolphin"
<CrissiD> and restarting it
<CrissiD> but didnt work
<jschall_> jwill_: that's weird =/
<coreyB> indeed i do :P
<Wei> question, how do I change mouse's speed for KDE 4.3.4?
<jwill_> Wei: System Settings --> Mouse
<jschall_> jwill_: fixed the problem
<Daughain> Yea, well, my next step is 1T on the LAN, and I need to keeo it NTFS for the one windows box I got.
<jschall_> jwill_: widgets were locked
<jwill_> jschall_: ?
<jwill_> jschall_: Lol, I guess.  But why would that affect it?
<jschall_> jwill_: dunno but it did
<jwill_> jschall_: I can drag menu items in with locked widgets.
<jschall_> jwill_: well, maybe it was a fluke
<jwill_> jschall_: You should probably report that as a bug.  If you can get it to happen again.
<coreyB> okie dokie Daughain give me about 4  minutes so you can help me :P
<jschall_> yeah i will
<CrissiD> any ideas as to what to try next
<Daughain> coreyB,    I can try to help....My advice being worth what ya pay for it.
<jwill_> :D
<jwill_> You might even say it's worth less than that.
<Daughain> jwill;   :P:p:P
 * Daughain grins.
 * coreyB grins
<Wei> jwill_: I have keyboard & mouse under systemsettings.
<coreyB> 3 gb to go, then i gotta wait 5 minutes to download crossover
<jwill_> Wei: Right, that's it.
<Daughain> Lemme get a movie going, CrissiD
<Daughain> Dammm....I need an ipod or iphone to tinker with again....
<Daughain> CrissiD,   What was going on when the sound stopped?
<jwill_> CrissiD: I gave up trying to make suspend behave properly under linux.
<jwill_> It always breaks something
<CrissiD> usually am watching a video or some sort of flash..   but its not just flash that doesnt have sound when i get back up and runnings.. its everything..   then it pops back on as soon as i hit the reboot button
<CrissiD> so i get to hear the pretty goodbye jingle of kubuntu
<CrissiD> lol
<jwill_> CrissiD: Hmm.  Try amarok.
<jwill_> CrissiD: If you only hear KDE stuff, it probably means PCM is getting muted.
<Wei> err, how stupid I was! I didn't think they would use numbers instead of GUI slide bars for mouse speed setting
<CrissiD> ive checked that as well, no mutation is going.
<Daughain> You on a laptop, CrissiD ?
<CrissiD> desktop
<JonathanD> It seems to me like something is grabbing sound and gets released when she reboots.
<Daughain> OK, I know tere is a bug in the swap partitions that can cayuse sspend issues on laptops......Not sure if it affects desktops too, though, it might.
<Daughain> Not sure of a fix out for it yet either.
<jwill_> Wei: Sliders would make sense.  Given how often peopel want to adjust mouse speeds, that interface is waaaay too arcane.
<JonathanD> (I'm CrissiD's husband, and sitting next to her)
<CrissiD> he's way more tech advanced than I am , for sure.
<JonathanD> sound comes back just as she reboots it.
<jwill_> JonathanD: You're sure it's not just that system sounds work, while flash, etc don't?
<Daughain> JonathanD,   See my comment on the swap part.
<Wei> en and that is gonna confuse the hell out of newbies
<coreyB> hey Daughain how do i format it as ext3? (im on kubuntu 9.10)
<jwill_> Wei: File a usability bug?
<JonathanD> jwill_: seems not to me. No sounds work included other appliations.
<JonathanD> Daughain: SOmething in launchpad for it?
<Daughain> Ummm....Gparted
<Daughain> JonathanD,  I don;t know of a fix yet. Last I heard ya just had to live with it.
<coreyB> okie dokie brb, coffee
<CrissiD> fun
<CrissiD> its a pita
<CrissiD> for sure
<JonathanD> Daughain: annoying :) Her PC uses too much juice to just leave running :)
<Daughain> JonathanD,   Unless you know a developer. =)
 * Daughain nods..
<maco> someone asked for a developer?
<JonathanD> Heh, I know a few ;)
<maco> oh. flash. ugh.
<Daughain> maco;  JonathanD   could use some help.
<Daughain> lol
<CrissiD> well when we first installed the upgrade, the flash wasnt working,  but got the fix for that and it works great
<JonathanD> maco: my wifes PC loses sound when it suspends. Works again after a reboot. Also plays the shutdown sound.
<CrissiD> but the suspend issue is the problem
<maco> if my laptop weren't broken, i could tell you the command to kill all applications currently using audio then reload sound drivers...which is a workaround for when flash hogs the sound card
<maco> JonathanD: that's a broken driver then
<maco> ubuntu-bug linux
<JonathanD> it's an AC97
<JonathanD> I believe.
<JonathanD> probably intel
<maco> try linux-backports-modules-alsa-karmic-generic if youre on 9.10
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<maco> intel and ac97 are two different specs
<maco> that package will get you a newer sound driver which *may* have a quirk for your hardware
<jwill_> Hello phoenix_.
<maco> if not, "ubuntu-bug linux" to file a bug about it
<maco> i really need to learn to fix audio bugs
<JonathanD> thanks maco
<Daughain> If I was at girls system., I owuld have some questions for ya, maco.
<JonathanD> maco: audio bugs are probably the most annoying thing around.
<maco> will pester flatmate to teachme when i get home from holiday
<maco> Daughain: what about girls?
<coreyB> alright
<JonathanD> They make us look bad ;)
<coreyB> Daughain:  should i do ext3?
<maco> Daughain: oh, your girlfriend's computer?
<Daughain> maco my girls computer is doing some strange things with sound..... But..
<Daughain> coreyB,   ext3..Ya. Linux format. I forget the name of the newer one.
<coreyB> ext4?
<Daughain> no..Reis...something.
<coreyB> alright Daughain primary, or extended?
<jwill_> Daughain:  4
<Daughain> I dont think ext4 has enough support just yet.
<jwill_> Daughain: It's a filesystem, and the devs are calling it stable.
<Daughain> jwill_,   I know its stable, I just dont know that it is well enough known. I'm not sure 9.04 or older support it.
<jwill_> Daughain: Which means it's absurdly stable.
<phoenix_> i am using ext4
<jwill_> Daughain: Oh, right.
<coreyB> Daughain:  primarmy partition, or extended partition?
<Daughain> And, he *is* talking about portable media.
<phoenix_> secondary
<JonathanD> Daughain, maco, thanks for the help :)
<Daughain> JonathanD,  No prob.
<Wei> does anyone have a recommendation of cool looking icons?
<Daughain> coreyB,   I;d make it extended.
<jwill_> Wei: Oxygen.
<maco> Daughain: Reiser
<Daughain> maco;  Yeah, thats it.=)
<maco> *cough*MurderFS*cough*
<Wei> jwill_: default == boring...
<coreyB> Daughain:  should i check Round to cylinders?
<jwill_> Nuno Pinheiro is an awesome iconer.
<Daughain> coreyB,   I usualy dont.
<jwill_> Maco: Lol.
<phoenix_> anyone using vlc
<Wei> jwill_: any icon set done by him?
<Daughain> coreyB,   I'm also not familiar with crossover, either.
<Wei> phoenix_: me
<jwill_> maco: Although some might consider that in poor taste :S
<phoenix_> i have some problem, can you help me
<jwill_> Wei: He's the main guy working on Oxygen.
<Daughain> phoenix_,   Mebbe, ask.
<phoenix_> i enabled the single instance setting in vlc. when i open a video after another, the taskbar element of vlc does not close
<jwill_> phoenix_: Screenshot?
<phoenix_> sure
<phoenix_> wait
<jwill_> imagebin.ca works
<coreyB> Daughain:  i formatted it, but i cant browse into it
<Daughain> coreyB,   have you mounted it?
<coreyB> it says, "An error occured while accessing 'data'. the system responded:org.freedesktop.Hal Device.interfaceLocked." the enclosing drive for the volume is locked"
<phoenix_> how can i send the snapshot
<jwill_> coreyB: Probably because you were just formatting it
<jwill_> phoenix_: imagebin.ca works
<jwill_> coreyB: Did you close the formatting program first?
<coreyB> no
<coreyB> should i close it now?
<Daughain> liol
<Daughain> It would help.
<coreyB> oo
<phoenix_> http://imagebin.ca/view/4p9o7UFb.html
<jwill_> phoenix_: I've had this problem in gnome, as well.  I think it's a VLC bug.
<Daughain> Ok, I need to find a digital readout for my temps. That plasmoid thing fails miserably for my needs... =(
<jwill_> Daughain: There're lots of others.  kde-look.org
<phoenix_> what is the media player that you are using now
<jwill_> phoenix_: I use VLC.  It's not that bad a bug.
<phoenix_> ya
<jwill_> phoenix_: You could try Dragon, but it's _really_ basic.
<jwill_> super double plus basic
<Daughain> jwill;   Gonna take a look....
<phoenix_> i tried dragon, but i dont like the time seeker and the volume bar
<jwill_> Yeah.  VLC works.
<phoenix_> i had previously been using the kmplayer in windows
<phoenix_> how can i access the yahoo chat room list in kopete
<Daughain> Whats kopete?
<phoenix_> a instant messenger in kubuntu 9.10
<jwill_> Daughain: Pidgin for KDE
<Daughain> Ah...
<jwill_> Daughain: I guess you GNOME people use empathy now...
<phoenix_> i am using pidgin, but why not kopete
<Daughain> jwill;   Umm....No....Tried empathy and cant stand it.
<jwill_> Yeah, it's kinda lame.  But I think the integration will be used well in gnome 3.
<Daughain> I'l prolly still be using pidgin. =)
<Daughain> I think what I want to find is a dock that shows the temps and such......Trying to find one..
<jwill_> Daughain: For KDE?  I think there's one near the top of the top-rated sort.
<jwill_> Daughain: Pretty pretty: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Daisy?content=102077
<Daughain> jwill_,   I didnt see a dock stle one yet.....dl'd a couple of tohers to try t =)hough. Still looking.
<jwill_> Daughain: Found one ^
 * Daughain chuckles.
<Daughain> No too sure about this konqueror yet.....
<Daughain> Whats that dasiy thing?
<jwill_> Daughain: A dock.
<Daughain> OK, thT is pretty......
<jwill_> Daughain: I use Chrome.  Firefox has a pretty good kde theme, as well.
<Daughain> I use firefox, but currently knoqueror is defailt......Havent gotten aorund to editing that yet.
<Daughain> Need to try chrome one of these days.
<jwill_> It has extensions now.  I like it.
<phoenix_> chrome is very good
<phoenix_> my fav is the adblock extension
<Daughain> I just javent gotten around to it. Chrme came out for linux, and i had to do a couple of reinstals.....Only had this install running for a few days now. =)
<jwill_> I avoid adblock, because it kills the internet dead.
<phoenix_> sometimes
<jwill_> I mean that all internet services and websites are supported by advertising.  If everyone used adblock, the internet would suck.
<Daughain> And, occasionaly there is something interesting on those ads.
<phoenix_> but the heavy swf takes time, sometimes spywares too
<jwill_> Can't say that's ever happened to me ever.
<jwill_> phoenix_: Linux.
<phoenix_> in windows
<phoenix_> i dont know if linux is virus free
<phoenix_> i am new to linux
<jwill_> Well, there aren't very many viruses for linux, and it's generally more secure than windows.
<Daughain> Nothing is truly virus free,, buit, linux is about as close as ya can get. =)
<Daughain> Each distro effectively needs a different vrus, which definitely helps.
<jwill_> Yeah.  Linux is just as vulnerable to hackers, etc if not secured properly.  The difference is, most linux distros are secure by default.
<jwill_> Put this way, every OS is equally vulnerable to stupidity.
 * Daughain chuckes...
<Daughain> Too true.
<phoenix_> ya
<Daughain> konquerer definitely sucks.
<phoenix_> i dont get thumbnail preview for video files in dolphin. why
<phoenix_> the two reasons i dont like konquerer are the new tab button, that is far from easy access and the drop down list bug
<phoenix_> anyone using kubuntu
<jwill_> phoenix_: Konqueror is endlessly configurable.  You can adjust the new tab button
<jwill_> phoenix_: I'm using kubuntu.
<jwill_> I'll use konqueror if a version using webkit comes out.  I love the KDE integration, but it just fails at so many sites...
<phoenix_> are you using dolphin or konqueror as your file browser
<jwill_> Dolphin, but they're pretty much the same.
<phoenix_> do you get the thumbnail preview for video files
<jwill_> They use the same kpart.  The only difference is in the reduced config options in dolphin, and the lack of webbrowsing.
<jwill_> phoenix_: Nope.  Funny, though I saw something about the util it used to render previews.
<Daughain> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/thin+system+monitor+crystalclear?content=48340
<phoenix_> i tried installing the required libs and still i am not getting the thumbnail preview
<Daughain> Thats what I want.
<Daughain> If I can figger out where the hell it dl'd to....
<jwill_> How about this: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/yasp+Yet+Another+Systemmonitor+Plasmoid+?content=94144 ?
<jwill_> Daughain: The one you were looking at is for a KDE3 technology
<jwill_> Daughain: Which you could use, but would probably integrate poorly with plasma.  And would suck.
<Daughain> Well, we shall see. Its also the only one I have found that loads as a docking bar.
<jwill_> You're going to rue this day.
<Daughain> Why?
<Daughain> I'm a mechanic, if I had any clue how to make these things myself, I would.
<jwill_> RUE!
<Daughain> Is KDE 4 also known as superkaramba?
<jwill_> I think it's a third party KDE3 dock of sorts.
<jwill_> I never tried it back in the KDE3 days.
<Daughain> OK...brb, need to go see if I can fix girls issue....
<Wei> yasp looks good. :)
<jwill_> It's weird... but every "yet another..." plasmoid seems really good.
<gatsu> dfs
<Daughain> oK, back to looking into that dock.
<Daughain> jwill;  Yeah, not too sure about that one, even though it fits wat I need.
<Izinucs> I have the Facebook widgit loaded and managed to click the "full screen" link at the bottom.. How do I get it back in the "mini" mode?
<jwill_> Daughain: Say "jwill_;", not "jwill;", as it doesn't get detected by my IRC client
<jwill_> Yeah, daisy looks very early in development.
<Daughain> jwill_,  Ok, I just typed not tabed that last time.
<Daughain> Izinucs,  With a hammer?? =)
<jwill_> Izinucs: You might need to delete the config for that plasmoid
<jwill_> Izinucs: I really don't want to try it with mine...
<clicker4721> is somebody on here that's kind ofa guru with kontact and kopete that might bother chatting with me for a few short questions?
<Daughain> Ok,none of these are installing......
<jwill_> clicker4721: Not a guru, but might be able to help.
<jwill_> Daughain: ?
<Daughain> jwill_,   Oi?
<Daughain> I need more sources for widgets.....
 * Daughain grins.
<Daughain> jwill_,   I know nothing about kopete. =)
<jwill_> Daughain: I meant "what's not installing?"
<Daughain> jwill_,   Just tried instaling the two widgets I dl'd and none seem to want to, cant find em in the list, so, I gacve up.  Need to find more sources to use via 'add widget' function.
<clicker4721> Question: How do I add contacts using the Facebook plugin for Kopete?
<Daughain> I'm thiking the problem is due to most of the widgets I need are karamba based, and not working right in KDE4.
<jwill_> Daughain: You need to get them as *.deb to install them, I think
<jschall> it'd be nice if you could right click windows to close them in "present windows"
<jwill_> Daughain: It's simpler to just use the browser in the "add widgets" window
<jwill_> Daughain: Bottom left button (install more widgits)
<clicker4721> jwill: Question: How do I add contacts using the Facebook plugin for Kopete?
<Daughain> jwill_,   Thats what I was reffering to, but, I only have kde-look showing as a source. =(
<jwill_> clicker4721: Remember the underscore (jwill_).  Um, I don't know.
<jwill_> Daughain: Yeah, that's it.  Just sort by rating or search in the text box.
<jwill_> clicker4721: Does the add contact button not work?
 * Daughain nods..
<Daughain> jwill_,   Yeah, tried that, and none of the sytem monitor type widgets are even showing.,'
<Daughain> I even have superkaramba already installed....
<clicker4721> jwill_ yes the button works it just doesn't connect to Facebook or something, because I can connect on the website but not in Kopete.
<Daughain> Care to be more specific, clicker4721 ??
<clicker4721> Daughain Facebook plugin for Kopete. I can add contacts, but I can't talk to them. Oh! So do I add their email or their name?
<Izinucs> Daughain: jwill_ .. sorry it took a while to get back.. thanks for answering.. I found the solution was to "x" the widgit then re-display it.
<jwill_> Izinucs: Lol.
<Daughain> clicker4721,   There is a very good chance you need to yes.  Without spmething to search for, you wont be able to do shit. =)
<Izinucs> just too simple... outside of actually having an icon for the choice
<clicker4721> jwill_ Dauaghain No, I meant which? email? or name?
<Daughain> clicker4721,    dont use either of those, so I cant realy telll you. I would say at the least a username would be needed.
<Daughain> clicker4721,   Wihtout a username, no ap can tell if a person is online.
<clicker4721> Daughain one logs into facebook with an email but is recognized by all by their name. i just dont know which im supposed to use
<clicker4721> Daughain to find them in Kopete
<Daughain> clicker4721,    So pick an option and try it? =)
<Daughain> Thats how I learned most things in linux. =)
<clicker4721> Daughain I guess if that's all I can do...I'll try. Yeah, same here...even though I'm still a noobie to Linux, I do know it's all about trial and error from my programming days.
<clicker4721> in Windows
<Daughain> clicker4721,    What makes you think I'm *not* a newb? =)
<clicker4721> Daughain your talk about making widgets
<clicker4721> Daughain one doesnt mess with plasma in windows
<Daughain> clicker4721,   Im not *making* anything. =)  If I could, I owuld be doing it, not hoping someone else has made what I need. =)
<Daughain> clicker4721,   I have a fast learning curve is all.
<Daughain> I just started tinkering with KDE about 4 hours agp.
<Deathvalley122> can someone tell me what kwin is?
<clicker4721> Daughain I just glanced and saw your talk of widgets. I wasn't eavesdropping. One kinda has to have a fast learning curve to be successful in Linux coming from Windows. Yeah, I've learned a lot more about Konsole in one month than I thought I would in one year. Four hours!?! Great Scott, what is your profession!?!
<Daughain> Mechanic.
<clicker4721> Deathvalley122 part of the kde desktop manager i think
<Deathvalley122> it's eating resources on my pc any solutions on this?
<clicker4721> Daughain Good gosh! Working on like Spacecrafts, no doubt!
<Daughain> Deathvalley122,   Are you in a KDE environ?
<Deathvalley122> yes
<clicker4721> Deathvalley122 not use KDE? LXDE
<Daughain> clicker4721,   Nope, semis, auto's and such.
<Deathvalley122> no kde I am using
<Daughain> KDE *s* more resource intensve......What is it doing??
<clicker4721> Daughain Well, you sure do catch on incredibly fast!
<Daughain> Hogging ram?
<Daughain> clicker4721,   Its all logic.
<clicker4721> Deathvalley122 I meant try using LXDE instead.
<Deathvalley122> it's at 38.8 load time
<Daughain> Computrers are a hobby for me.
<clicker4721> Daughain Yeah, anything with computers is logic and order and flow. Pretty much. Computers are my life, as I'm still a student. :P
<Daughain> Deathvalley122,   How many cores?
<Daughain> clicker4721,   So is thermodynamics.
<Deathvalley122> hyper threading ... I believe
<Daughain> And running 38.8% average load?
<Deathvalley122> yea
<clicker4721> Daughain Thermodynamics! Hahaha! From the little I know about it, it just says stuff can't just disappear. Hee hee.
<Deathvalley122> actually it just now jumped :S
<Daughain> Hmmm.....That sounds alittle high, yeah....
<Daughain> Deathvalley122,   Up or down?? =)
<Deathvalley122> up
<jwill_> Deathvalley122: Is KWin is using lots of CPU, or RAM?
<Daughain> clicker4721, It doesnt, ust changes.
<Deathvalley122> ram
<jwill_> Deathvalley122: How many MB?
<Deathvalley122> 2GB
<jwill_> O_O
<Deathvalley122> actually
<Deathvalley122> it's eating cpu too
<jwill_> Press alt + F2 and type killall kwin
<Deathvalley122> I did that once already and I couldn't do anything ...
<jwill_> Yeah
<Deathvalley122> like it froze stuff
<clicker4721> Daughain Yea, that's what I thought. But, if you want to screw with our skimpy understanding of the matter, throw in antimatter, darkmatter, and darkflow. And the fact that our Sol transforms matter into energy. We don't know near as much as we'd like to believe.
<jwill_> It's not a good idea
<Daughain> OK, I defnitenly need a better sys monitor on this system.
<Daughain> clicker4721,   What do you thin the basics of IC engines is?
<jwill_> Deathvalley122: There's not really any way of restarting it short of using a cirtual console
<jwill_> virtual*
<Deathvalley122> yea
<Daughain> clicker4721,   Basic thermodynamics, and, thats also the key to higher perfomance of an engine...
<jwill_> Guess who just found that out the hard way?
<jwill_> :D
<clicker4721> Daughain Kinetic energy on the particular level. More pressure on it, more pressure from it.
<Deathvalley122> I just don't uderstand why it's doing it ...
<Daughain> clicker4721,   Also need to take into account your intake and exhaust flows, as well as any turbulence in thiopse flows......Al factors that affect the whole. Not to mention proper swirl of gasses in the chambers....
<Daughain> clicker4721,  You can bump compresion and lose power. =)
<clicker4721> Daughain Speaking of chambers, nature calls. Must be going now, and thanks for the intriguing conversation.
<Daughain> clicker4721,   Lol, np, see ya later.
<Daughain> Why does every monitor I want have to be for KDE3.x?!?!
<Deathvalley122> I wonder if it's possible to restart it's resource
<Daughain> Deathvalley122,    Ummmmm.....logout? =)
<Deathvalley122> more like reboot
<Deathvalley122> but I dunno
<Daughain> Either way......logout will cancel the current kde environ, which should also kill kwin
<webbb82> hey im in karmic and everytime i add a ppa with add-apt-repository  then hit apt-get update i keep getting W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/file-browser-applet-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<webbb82> every ppa i add does this
<jwill_> webbb82: Have you tried adding them manually, like you had to in the good old days (4 months ago)?
<Daughain> webbb82,   #ubuntu would prolly be a better place to ask about that.
<webbb82> im in there but its so busy its hard to get anyone to see what i ask
<genii> webbb82: http://ppa.launchpad.net/file-browser-applet-dev/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ doesn't have Karmic as a dist
<jwill_> genii: That explains so much.
 * Daughain chuckles.
 * Daughain has had those days too.
<angus> ...
<Daughain> OK, I just need to make my own damn widget.
<Daughain> jwill_,   How do I do that. =)
<genii> Daughain: http://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma/GettingStarted
<Daughain> genii,   Thanks, thats what I need. =)
<genii> Daughain: The example there uses C++ , dunno if you program at all. If not it might be pretty muddy for you
<Daughain> What else is new?? None has written anything like what I need that I can use, so, guess I learn programming.
<jwill_> :D
<jwill_> Daughain: If you're going to learn, Python is better than C++ to start with.
<jwill_> Daughain: Actually, you can do a lot using javascript, I think.
<jwill_> Daughain: Which is barely even programming!
<Daughain> Dunno anything about nay of those. =)
<jwill_> Supposedly you can make a plasmoid with HTML, CSS, and Javascript.  Which is what webpages are made of.
<jschall> i'd recommend starting with python then
<jschall> or brainfuck
<jwill_> jschall: Lol.
<jschall> brainfuck is the best language to start with
<jwill_> I second that motion.
<pheron> omfg niggernet
<Daughain> brainfuck, that sounds like something to do in the bedroom.... =)
<Daughain> ??????!!!!??
<Daughain> niggernet?????
<jschall> it'd be pretty awesome to somehow make a plasma widget in brainfuck
<genii> Daughain: It's a real language
<maco> STOP please
<pheron> Yes my current provider
<maco> yes, brainfuck is a programming language that looks more like line noise than perl does
<genii> pheron: However, yours isn't.
<pheron> yes it is 0.0
<pheron> just cuz im trolling someone on a VPN doesnt mean i dont ahve nigger net
<maco> pheron: please do not use the N word here
<jwill_> jschall: You make the bindings, and I'll make the plasmoid :D
<jschall> maco: but is brainfuck ok to use?
<jschall> serious question
<jschall> srsly
<maco> jschall: normally the F word is not ok, but im "ehhh" about the programming language's name
<genii> pheron: If you persist with the rascism, I'll have to boot you. Last warning to desist.
<Daughain> OK, anyone got a link for this brainfuck thing? I gotta see this.
<maco> genii: too late
<maco> Daughain: google?
<maco> on the other hand, this isnt a programming channel
<crimsun> oh, Sanford, NC. No wonder.
<maco> crimsun: memories of home?
<jwill_> Daughain: http://99-bottles-of-beer.net/language-brainfuck-101.html
<jschall> Daughain: http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/bf/factor.b.txt
<genii> maco: It's late here, I'm slow on the draw tonight
<crimsun> (not to stereotype blatantly or whatever)
<jschall> Daughain: there's a program
<jschall> Daughain: in bf
<crimsun> maco: home was nowhere close
<jwill_> jschall: Beat ya
<maco> crimsun: same state...
<crimsun> maco: pittsburg and hurricane are in the same state ;-)
<crimsun> H
<maco> crimsun: or is this like PA's "alabama in the middle" with post-1950 ideas of racism in the east (philly) and west (pittsburgh)
<Daughain> jschall,   Gonna go take a look.
<Daughain> I see the reason for the name of the language.
<pinkisntwell> can someone help with this error? it crashes plasma-desktop:    http://pastebin.ca/1737844
<Guest52607> does anybody knows how to uninstall apache2 when build/installed from the source
<Guest52607> ?
<danielq> hi, I can't view my DVD from DVDrom under Kubuntu 9.10. any ideas?
<Daughain> danielq,   Care to be a little more specific?
<phoenix_> jwill
<jwill_> You forgot the _
<jwill_> So it didn't summon me
<Daughain> lol;
<jwill_> phoenix_
<danielq> Daughain: I installed Kubuntu lately. I inserted a DVD which was able to read under winxp before but now not for Kubuntu 9.10
<danielq> I see nothing from the DVD
<phoenix_> i am using pidgin now, i am not able to hear the voice brodcasted
<Daughain> danielq,   I dunno shit bout kubuntu, specifically, but... What app are you using to watch the dvd?
<genii> danielq: Was it a data dvd or a movie dvd?
<danielq> Daughain: just use file browser. i just wanna view the data
<danielq> it is just a data dvd
<Daughain> SO, it doesnt mount in dolphin?
<danielq> right!
<Daughain> What computer?
<genii> Likely thinks iso9660 and not udf
<danielq> IBM T60 laptop
 * Daughain chuckles..
<Daughain> danielq,  is it an install dvd?
<jwill_> phoenix_: I have never tried using audio/video in pidgin.
<danielq> Daughain: no, it is not a install dvd. i tried different kinds of DVDs
<phoenix_> oh
<jwill_> phoenix_: Ekiga was bad enough.  I don't ever want to go there again.
<danielq> Daughain: when i inserted an CD, it was mounted right away
<phoenix_> i heard that some laptops are not compatable with some os
<jwill_> I shamefully use Skype.
<Daughain> danielq, you might need to check your hardware and see if you have the right driver instaled for it.
<phoenix_> i tried installing win xp to toshiba laptop . it failed
<Daughain> phoenix_,   LOL
<genii> danielq: In Konsole, what reports back when you issue command:  grep scd0 /etc/fstab
<phoenix_> but , we lost skype cast
<Daughain> Konsole???
<danielq> genii: it returns nothing
<Daughain> Nothing?
<danielq> right. nothing returned after typing grep scd0 /etc/fstab
<genii> Usually some line like: dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0              would be expected
<jwill_> Daughain: KDE Terminal
<Daughain> Ummm......sudo grep scd0 /etc/fstab
<Daughain> jwill_,   What was wrong with gnome term???
<jwill_> Daughain: It's gnome.
<Daughain> jwill_,   LOL
<danielq> i opened the file /etc/fstab. there was no "scd0" there
<danielq> there are only two entried, one for / , one for windows
<Daughain> windows?
<Daughain> fstab lists hardware interfaces...
<danielq> windows was on /dev/sda1 during installation
<danielq> i installed windows xp before installing linux
<Daughain> Ah....
<jwill_> Are you suuuuuure you have a cd drive? :D
<Daughain> Good question now.
<danielq> yes, i just inserted a CD 30 seconds ago, and it is readable
<jwill_> So it's not, for example, unplugged?
<Daughain> danielq,   try scd1
<danielq> unplugged?
<jwill_> It worked in windows a few miutes ago?
<jwill_> Daughain: He said there wasn't anything but windows and linux partitions there.
<danielq> no, worked in Kubuntu, reading CD
<danielq> there wasn't scd1
<Daughain> Wait, are you using wubi, or d you have a seperate linux oartition?
<jwill_> Wait, so it worked, and now it isn't?
<Daughain> Partition.
<danielq> i mean CD works, DVD doesn't work
<jwill_> Oooooooooh
<danielq> yes, i have separate linux partition
<danielq> in the file fstab, i have only four lines:
<danielq> 1. proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<danielq> 2. UUID=49399f01-0b38-48e6-8443-06fca5f3c39b /               ext3    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<danielq> 3. UUID=9EE4A0BBE4A09755 /windows        ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0
<danielq> 4. UUID=e535fef3-8752-4d28-b2c4-b6ffbd0eb1e7 none            swap    sw              0       0
<danielq> others are comments
<jwill_> ~.~
<Daughain> No commenting for any removable media........
<jwill_> Has it ever worked?
<danielq> i just installed linux a few days ago. it never worked. :)
<Daughain> Ummm....Not surprising....linux doesnt see the drive.
<jwill_> What is surprising is that it works for CDs.
<jwill_> Very much so.
<Daughain> No, very confusing. =)
<jwill_> Indeed.
<danielq> so what do i need to do to make it work?
<jwill_> How about we call it a feature?
<Daughain> lol
<jwill_> You were using too many DVDs anyways.  This is the eco-green-plastic-use-reduction feature.
<Daughain> jwill_,   I may need to remember that one....
<jwill_> danielq: I really don't know.  This is probably one for the kernel hackers.
<genii> I'd recommend something like: echo "/dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab
<jwill_> Maybe if we say "If only a developer were here" really loudly, one will show up?
<jwill_> genii: Just adding an entry?  Is that healthy?
<Daughain> jwill_,   genii is right, I was trying to remember the syntax. =)
<genii> Then with dvd in there:  sudo mount -t udf /media/cdrom0
<genii> Then see if it's file contents are in that dir with ls or file browser
<jwill_> danielq: Do what the genii man says.
<jwill_> nice*
<danielq> one moment, trying...
 * genii makes more coffee
<Daughain> jwill_,   That thin-client you said I would rue using?
<danielq> i saw that it made some progress. it is reading hard and spinning. but still no luck
<jwill_> Huh?
<Daughain> danielq,   Give it a few minutes....
<jwill_> You mean karamaba, the kde3 dock?
<jwill_> danielq: Was it doing that before?
<genii> danielq: Did you do the:  sudo mount -t udf /media/cdrom0
<genii> ?
<Daughain> Ya...I have it ounted and running....Just need to figure out what sensor package I should be using for cpu temps.
<danielq> yes, i did two commands
<jwill_> Daughain: http://www.techthrob.com/2009/03/02/enabling-hardware-sensors-in-linux/
<genii> danielq: Hm. does: ls /media/cd*                show cdrom0 or just cdrom?
<danielq> for the second command, it is udf??
<Daughain> jwill_,   I have lmsensors installed and was running that fine in gnome.....
<jwill_> Daughain: But aptitude is better than apt-get
<genii> danielq: For DVD, filesystem is udf, for CD, filesystem is iso9660
<jwill_> Daughain: Ah.  Well, I said you'd rue this day.
<Daughain> jwill_,   It may just be an issue with the scripting on the theme....
<danielq> ls /media/cd* gets:
<danielq> /media/cdrom
<Daughain> jwill_,    I didnt think 9.10 supported apttude.
<danielq> /media/cdrom1
<danielq> /media/cdrom0
<jwill_> Daughain: Huh?  I've been using it for a few weeks.
<Daughain> jwill_,   OK, I said I wasnt sure. :P  I been using at-get for just as long. Anyway, already have those sensor packages installed.
<genii> danielq: OK, so when you issued the mount command, the right drive spun? (You have more than one drive)
<danielq> yes, the right drive spun. It looked like that way
<jwill_> Daughain: This is a pretty fresh install.  Was using OpenSuSE before now.  Stupid RPM packages...
<Daughain> jwill_,   I been using windows. Finally got pissed off at it, so, linux it is. =)  Looked around and ubuntu appeared to be aboutt he easiest for a newb. =)
<genii> danielq: OK. Recommend then to comment out  the line we added, you can open it with: kdesudo kate /etc/fstab                 and put a # at front of last line in there
<jwill_> Daughain: Yeah, I really can't stand anything that doesn't use debian (.deb) packages.
<danielq> gennii: ok, it is commented out now
<Daughain> jwill_,   Why?
<genii> danielq: To see what drive is what, we can manually pop it out from software like: sudo eject -t /dev/scd0
<Daughain> jwill_,   And why were you using opensuse then?? =)
<jwill_> Daughain: Probably just because I'm used to it.  Ubuntu was the first distro I used, and I used only it for about a year.
 * Daughain nods.
<genii> danielq: Then we know if tray of correct drive slides out we have right /dev/name
<jwill_> Daughain: I was trying distros that were supposed to be better for KDE (Kubuntu is terrible in that was, though less so now than historically).
<Daughain> jwill_,   Why not try mint, then?
<amstan> jwill_: i had positive experience with opensuse
<danielq> nothing happened after sudo eject -t /dev/scd0
<jwill_> Daughain: It's not really a real distro
<amstan> Daughain: is mint kde friendly?
<danielq> genii: what is next to try, scd1?
<jwill_> Daughain: Just Ubuntu with a few extra packages.
<amstan> what repos does it use?
<Daughain> jwill_,    Ah, ok....
<Daughain> amstan,   I thought it was....Guess I was wrong.
<jwill_> Daughain: Although I haven't tried KDE on Mint.  I tried GNOME, but it felt very unprofessional.  All the stuff installed, and weird little utils...
<genii> danielq: First see if it is somehow mounted by the system. Just put: mount                            and see if it shows a line with scd0 or scd1  or /media/cdrom /media/cdrom0 /media/cdrom1
<danielq> genii: no, no scd0, scd1 or any cdroms
<Daughain> jwill_,   I started with 9.04, al of two weks before Karmic was released. =) So, I tried upgrading, that failed miserably, so, went with a clean install and been quite happy since. =)
<jwill_> Daughain: I've never had upgrade work as intended.  I think they should strongly discourage it, at least to warn first time users.
<jwill_> Daughain: OpenSuSE does that, saying upgrading isn't supported.  Do it at mortal risk to your computer's well-being.
<Daughain> jwill_,   Yea, that would prolly be a good idea. Re-installs dont bother me, so, it wasnt a big deal, but I can see your average windows user trying it and getting seriously upset.
<genii> danielq: OK. It's a puzzler then. Should have popped ONE of the drive trays
<amstan> yeah.. i hate that as well too
<amstan> stop telling ppl to dist-upgrade
<amstan> teach them to partition /home and make a script that can handle an existing home
<maco> um, why?
<maco> clean installs dont delete /home
<jwill_> A working dist-upg would be a miracle from on high.
<amstan> maco: clean installs crash if there's a populated /home
<maco> choose manual partition, choose to reuse the same /, choose not to format it, and there ya go, /home is saved
<maco> amstan: since when?
<amstan> i have to rename my old home folder every time
<amstan> maco: ubuntu did it
<maco> amstan: is this a lucid bug?
<amstan> idk..
<maco> works fine on karmic
<amstan> didn't work for me
<maco> i did it on my computer with kubuntu karmic and 3 other people's with ubuntu karmic
<amstan> idk if i can reproduce it
<amstan> maybe it was jaunty
<maco> i didnt do a jaunty installfest, so cant comment on that
<maco> but hardy, intrepid, and karmic, it has worked for me
<genii> danielq: If you put a movie DVD in there, does it show files on it? (not a data dvd)
<danielq> no, I tried just now.
<genii> Looks like missing udf support or so
<danielq> btw, i tried " sudo eject -t /dev/scd0" again. it is spinning for minutes and then stops
<danielq> genii: anything to do with "make menuconfig"?
<genii> danielq: You remade your kernel recently?
<danielq> yes, i did
<genii> danielq: Maybe you forgot to include kernel support for UDF 2.5
<danielq> on menuconfig?
<jwill> Error 5: dependency not met: gawk not found in path
<maco> mawk
<maco> mawk is the default awk-substitute, not gawk
<jwill> D:
<jwill> Quassel default bindings
<genii> danielq: Yes, when you gave the paramaters to compile your kernel
<jwill> Just seeing what it does
<jwill> Resuming in non X mode: glxinfo not found in path
<jwill> System:    Host jackson-desktop Kernel 2.6.31-16-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Ubuntu 9.10 karmic
<jwill> CPU:       Quad core Intel Core2 Quad Q6600 (SMP) clocked at 1596.00 MHz
<jwill> Graphics:  Card nVidia G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] tty res: N/A
<jwill> Disks:     HDD Total Size: 250.1GB (80.1% used)
<FloodBotK2> jwill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jwill> Info:      Processes 188 Uptime 9:07 Memory 848.8/2012.9MB Client Quassel [M] v0.5.0 (dist-638987e) inxi 1.0.17
<benjamin_> what's the name of that GUI app for modifying hard drive partition mounting stuff in fstab?
<genii> danielq: Does: modprobe -l | grep udf                         show a udf kernel module somewhere?\
<danielq> genii: i checked "make menuconfig" and found that UDF is missing. yes
<genii> danielq: I'd suspect that is likely your problem then
<danielq> i corrected it now and need to reboot and tell you the results in a few minutes
<genii> That seemed not enough time for him to have recompiled his kernel. Well, maybe, if all the other files didn't need remaking i suppose and udf was the only newly touched.
<jwill> Hey, could someone say something containing " help " please?
 * genii can't help making more coffee
<benjamin_> I need help finding the program I asked about
<Daughain> benjamin_,   I cant help ya, I use a text editor.
<daverag> Help!  Since I updated my system my clock is stuck to UTC time, I can't even select a timezone because none other than UTC exists
<jwill> Thanks.
 * Daughain chuckles.
<jwill> Yay!
<Daughain> I take it a trigger works, jwill ?
<jwill> Indeed.
<Daughain> Cool.......One of these days I will see if scripting for xchat is an option for me.
<Daughain> What, if anything, looks wrong with this line;  text x=396 y=0 sensor=program program="sensors | grep CPU | grep Temp | awk '{print $3}'" line=1 color=255,255,255 fontsize=11 font="Albany" interval=1000
<jwill> Daughain: Nothing?
<Daughain> jwill,   That was not the answer I was hoping for, but, it was te one I wasa expecting.
<jwill> Daughain: I can't get sensors working either.  I don't think it has anything to do with your script.
<Daughain> I can get sensors fine via term....
<Daughain> But, the sensors-applet I dont think works in KDE
<jwill> Same
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta?
<Daughain> Irritating.......No temps means no kde.
<jwill> It might just need a restart of plasma
<Daughain> anjuta?
<jwill> and/or everything
<Daughain> Actualy, thikn I am gonna restart this session and see what happens.
<Daughain> brb
<daverag> Anyone?  I guess I could reinstall the time-zone database but how?
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta? (in order to configure for the allegro library)
<jwill> daverag: What's the problem, exactly?
<daverag> there's only one timezone in my time/data config, UTC
<daverag> since I updated hours ago
<jwill> How do you know that... IF YOUR CLOCK WASN'T WORKING?
<daverag> I never said it wasn't working
<jwill> So, anyways.  That's kinda weird.
<Daugha|n> Still no sensors........
<jwill> Yeah, I know, just off?
<daverag> No it says 6:05 am it should say 1:05 am
<daverag> I would normally change the timezone in systemsettings Date/Time, but there's only UTC
<jwill> daverag: So here there's only one timezone? http://imagebin.ca/view/PJWarA.html
<jwill> It's pretty funny that KDE IRC users are like 90% of the people who use imagebin.ca
<jwill> If you look at the recently posted images
<daverag> more like http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2012/snapshot1m.png
 * Daugha|n chuckles..
<genii> daverag: Did you reboot since latest upgrade?
<daverag> yes
<surgy> can someone tewll me where "settings" is in anjuta? (in order to configure for the allegro library)
<jwill> daverag: Weird, that's different from my Date & Time system settings module...
<daverag> maybe because I used dist-upgrade
 * Daugha|n chuckles..
<Daugha|n> We were ust discussing that....
<jwill> Ooooh, you're using kubuntu 10.04 beta, or whatever they're on now?
<jwill> Baaaaaad idea
<jwill> Unless that's in a virtual machine, and you're just testing.
<jwill> daverag: So that is 10.04?
<daverag> I thought dist-upgrade was all patches, I didn't expect to jump to 10.04
<jwill> daverag: do "cat /etc/issue" in terminal
<daverag> 9.10
<jwill> Oh, you didn't upgrade to 10.04, then.
<jwill> That's pretty bloody weird, though.
<jwill> Compare: http://img43.imageshack.us/img43/2012/snapshot1m.png to http://imagebin.ca/view/PJWarA.html
<genii> daverag: Is tzdata installed?
<genii> danielq: Any joy with udf dvd reading yet?
<daverag> yes but i'll try reinstalling it
<jwill> genii: Look at the screenies... his time and date system settings module is completely different from mine
<danielq> genii: no, still not. i couldn't find the udf module now
<danielq> it is not in /lib/modules/.....
<danielq> genii:  how do i install udf module? because i already selected it from menuconfig, and make , make install. it should be there
<jwill> Well, that's it for me.  Later people.
<genii> danielq: make modules ?
<danielq> genii: ah, i missed this command! let me try it.....
<genii> danielq: 1:20 in the morning here, I'm leaving soon. Returning in 9 hours for a period of 7 hours though, if you still haven't resolved by then. Custom kernel makes it trickier to figure out the prob
<danielq> genii: i still can't see it in /lib/modules/2.6.32.2/kernel
<danielq> genii: ok, i'll try to figure it out. you have a nice sleep. :)
<Planetary> well my original Audigy 2 seemed to stop working. so i am using onboard sound now. it works great except you tube (flash) goes quite while vlc is playing. I am searching now. any ideas?
<Daugha|n> None here.......I still have one system that cant play audio from flash at all. :P
<Planetary> do you have 2 sound cards on the computer
<Planetary> ?
<Daugha|n> On that one, yes.
<devguy> hi where do i go to log a bug?
<Daugha|n> dUNNO.
<Planetary> Daugha|n: ya flash didnt work for me either when i left the Audigy in there even though I had the onboard as prefered (media system settings). flash worked when I took the audigy out and  told the system to forget about it. maybe have your offboard card as the prefered one?
<Daugha|n> It is, though there are apparently some issues going on there.......
<Daugha|n> I dont get to spend much time on that system as it is the old ladys.
<Daugha|n> And, right now, tyring to get lmsensors working in KDE.
<TheAncientGoat> Hmm, sound doesn't seem to work in chrome, nor does my audio-out on my laptop :/
<jschall> is there anything like the windows vista/7 feature that microsoft has been advertising to death recently where you can drag a window to one screen edge and it'll fill half the screen? That's a configuration that I do all the time and I've been having to resize the window manually
<Daugha|n> jschall,  No frigin clue. If ya drag a window to the edge of a ubuntu screen, it opens another workspace.
<Planetary> jschall, ill guess compiz may be able to do that. maybe the group feature?
<Planetary> if not i wouldnt be surprised if it shows up someday
<jschall> i'm sure compiz can do it but i like using kwin's compositing
<Daugha|n> Ok, KDE is different....
<Planetary> ok well i guess my sound problem is gone haha
<Daugha|n> lol
<TheAncientGoat> jschall: Its comming in kde 4.4
<Planetary> doooon doon dooooonnnnnn
<TheAncientGoat> "Aero snap" is ms'es name for it
<Planetary> 9,10 is 4.3 right?
<TheAncientGoat> Yep
<Planetary> so 10.04 will ahve 4.4?
<TheAncientGoat> But you can upgrade to 4.4
<Planetary> ohhh
<TheAncientGoat> If you don't mind having an even more buggy setup ;)
 * Daugha|n chuckles.
<Planetary> oh i dont think i should i just got everything working all happy
<Daugha|n> Anyone here now howto get lmsensors working in KDE?
<Daugha|n> know, even.
<Planetary> Daugha|n, is that where it monitors temps?
<Daugha|n> Planetary,   Yup.
<Planetary> ah, I only have had some sensors on my laptop working in 9.04, then when i upgraded to 9.10 the values got messed up.  so i dont have much to offer. did you try the kde widget? thats what I did
 * Daugha|n chuckles...
<Daugha|n> The stock widget us uselesss for me,......Installed a 3rd party one, but the temp sensors dont display properly...
<Daugha|n> I know how to have it work in gnome, just trying to figure it out in kde.
<Daugha|n> lmsensors and sensors-aplet are the installs.
<Planetary> ya not sure, I dont know how that stuff works
<Planetary> well good luck though
<Daugha|n> I just havent figgered it out in kde. =)
<Daugha|n> If ya want it for gnome, let me know.
<Planetary> i wonder if it has been done before?
<Daugha|n> Considering most of the 3rd party monitors I;ve seen are for 8.04 or earlier, so.....
<Daugha|n> The kde one just has this crappy analog dial that can barey be read.
<Guest40253> how to reinstall firefox!    My firefox born CPU in 99% often
<BitchLustig> say me boys and girls
<coreyB> hey anyone here?
<BitchLustig> bbbbbbbbbb
<BitchLustig> I killed my mozilla profile
<petsounds> BitchLustig, switch to arora or G chrome :-)
<jussi01> BitchLustig: could you please change your nick to something more family friendly? thanks. :)
<osos> i have to say chrome was a pleasant surprise.
<osos> even the beta.
<DeutscheLustig> "~/.mozilla/firefox$ rm -R *"     I performed that command and ...  And one website born my CPU again!!! May it is flash?
<DeutscheLustig> Crashed advert on website?
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: ping
<DeutscheLustig> bbroeksema|work ???
<DeutscheLustig> bbroeksema|work   put ping in your ass
<osos> DeutscheLustig: it could be a misbehaving javascript.
<osos> if your mozilla hung again?
<jussi01> !Guidelines | DeutscheLustig
<ubottu> DeutscheLustig: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DeutscheLustig> For what me this guidelines - shit?  yes  may be is was javascript
<jussi01> DeutscheLustig: if you want to be in this channel, you need to follow the guidelines. Swearing is not allowed in here and we ask that you dont do it.
<jussi01> DeutscheLustig: so please, have a read so you know hat is the right way to behave in here.
<DeutscheLustig> ok  sorry
<hvralpha> can anyone help to get my hp printer installed in kubuntu 91.0 kde 4.3.4
<coreyB> the aero snap feauture in windows 7, how do i get it in kubuntu 9.10?
<jal> ll
<Riddell> bbroeksema|work: you pinged?
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: yesm about Virtuoso
<bbroeksema|work> its needed for Soprano, kdesupport
<Riddell> bbroeksema|work: I'm told my packages work if you install them and restart nepomuk
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: it needs at least one backend but according to strueg the other don't really make sense anymore for trunk
<bbroeksema|work> "My packages" ?
<robwlo531> hi
<robwlo531> I just dist-upgraded a Kubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 and forgot to edit lilo.conf before reboot. now the old kernel panics when booting and I can't start Kubuntu no more. I know that by using a live CD + terminal I can some how remount the / and /boot partitions to run /sbin/lilo and make it work again. However, I just don't find the forum thread/blog entry anymore where I read about this a year ago. Can anybody help me here?
<ubuntu_> thanks
<brian_> hi, i noticed that strigi-related files were hogging up lots of space on my hard disk--is it ok to simply delete the stuff in ./strigi/clucene?
<brian_> one of my concerns is that when i tried to remove strigi from kpackagekit, various other important dependencies would also need to be removed, apparently
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: With "my packages" do you mean packages for kdesupport, which are suitable for trunk development?
<Riddell> bbroeksema|work: my virtuoso packages https://edge.launchpad.net/~jr/+archive/ppa
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell:  Ah, cool did you put them there yesterday?
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: also, how do I install them? (Quite a stupid question probably, but I'm absolute new to (k)ubuntu).
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: Nevermind, that website you pointed me too seems to be self documenting
<soee> hi
<memenode> Year 2010. Best of Linux OS's still have sound problems. :P
<memenode> and some are getting utterly sick of it
 * memenode is considering switching to Windows 7
<Deathvalley122> how do you update kdelibs?
<ghostcube> memenode: use jackd
<ghostcube> :P
<Deathvalley122> can someone look at my bug I am having?
<Deathvalley122> https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221353
<bbroeksema|work> Riddell: The libxml2 package on your page is required for strigi right? How do I install that one in stead of the on I currently seem to have installed?
<memenode> ghostcube, uh.. jackd conjures messy images in my head :P
<ghostcube> ???
<memenode> like virtual cables going all over the place hooking this or that..
<ghostcube> yeah
<ghostcube> soft patch bay
<memenode> yeah
<memenode> eh frankly I'm so frustrated by the OS situation today..
<memenode> MS finally made a decent OS, but I don't like NTFS, I don't like lack of native workspaces support, I love dolphin and kate and customizable panels and widgets in KDE4..
<memenode> but I just hate the fact that under all this beauty Linux is still not up to the task on the very basics of computing, a little too often
<memenode> and I can't afford a Mac at this time.. so.. I'm doomed to this mess of trying to somehow merge these two worlds..
<karmic> Just wait until rain turn to sunshine,cause I hate to spend, my life, my life, my life, my life
<karmic> Duckin one-time
<karmic> Just wait until rain turn to sunshine,cause I hate to spend, my life, my life, my life, my life
<karmic> Duckin one-time.Please understand my history a man of many acts,Livin Thug Life, comin equipped, with many gatsed.Maybe I was just a Lost Soul, trapped in time,even though we had hope for dreams that never came.Yet and still we all feel pain!!
<memenode> heh
<fujimitsu> wht do you think OSX is
<memenode> UNIX done right
<memenode> :P
<memenode> and maybe the only OS in the existence that actually works the way a 21st century OS should work
<fujimitsu> you sound like a mac fanboy already.. anyhow, thats offtopic for this channel
<memenode> eh I know
<memenode> (K)Ubuntu is on its way there I guess.. but it's still "on its way" :P
<memenode> for like.. a decade
<memenode> we always eagerly await the next release thinking this is gonna be it..
<memenode> and hell why not.. even if I use Win7 I'm not gonna stop checking it out.. and hoping :D
<richiguada> hello
<richiguada> I have a question
<richiguada> My computer only stay in 800x600
<richiguada> How I can put it in 1024x768?
<richiguada> eeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyy!
<sfmunoz> hola
<richiguada> hola sfmunoz
<logicsniper> Trying to play a dvd and keep getting this message "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file
<richiguada> what do you talk logicsniper?
<logicsniper> ?
<logicsniper> What do you mean richiguada?
<richiguada> Who do yu talk?
<logicsniper> I don't understand what it is you're asking :/
<Vroomfondle> I think they're asking what language you speak.
<logicsniper> oh
<logicsniper> English
<richiguada> a ok
<richiguada> Vroomfondle, I have one question
<richiguada> Vroomfondle??
<skeblow> cau
<cheeko> guys i just installed kubuntu im not able to install any thing
<cheeko> i just tried installing firefox web browser which is not installed and it says its already installed
<cheeko> even search in the software add\remove renders 0 results for every thing
<cheeko> please help me
<deleteme> how to start vnc on unbutu
<Ridikuel> Hallo
<wjt_> hjhj
<phoenixz> Once having KDE4.4 installed, is there a way to revert to KDE4.3 without install? I have a test machine and I don't want to have to reinstall it, if possible..
<phoenixz> KDE4.4 was installed from PPA repo..
<petsounds> phoenixz, to my knowledge. you can't.
<theseus> Hi, I have a problem with my update from today. I made a dist-upgrade and removed kdepim. Now if I try to reinstall kdepim I get an error for many packages that depends on old packages (kmail, kontact,...) (How can I chose another output language than I coult post my output)
<theseus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/351812/ here is my sources.list ans the error that I get (in german)
<llutz> theseus: sudo apt-get -f install
<Kolia> phoenixz: why would you revert? in case of problem?
<theseus> llutz: same error :-(
<phoenixz> Kolia: KDE4.4 vs KDE4.3 is about 400% slower on that machine, dunno why... Typing text sometimes is like.. typing 10 characters without seeing any change.. and 3 seconds later, those 10 characters appear.. I now want to start using the machine a bit more and as it is now, its practically useless..
<theseus> Are there any other comands I could try, or other things I could do?
<Kolia> phoenixz: wow! have you update your graphic driver in the same time?
<phoenixz> Kolia: Nope.. Machine is a laptop, Dell D620 with Intel 945 graphics set.. Anything I'd need to do to fix that?
<theseus> If I try to install kontact (for example) I get: libkdepim4 (= 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu6) aber 4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1 soll installiert werden
<theseus>  perhaps this is helpful
<phoenixz> Kolia: Thinking about it.. I recall KDE4.2 having something similar with intel chipsets.. or better, I think it was Kubuntu 8.10.. I had to update the kernel to 2.6.31 to fix that problem back then.. dunno if its related..
<phoenixz> Kolia: Anything I could do to speed up 4.4, or to revert it to 4.3?
<Kolia> phoenixz: have you tried booting with an older kernel?
<Kolia> phoenixz: i had a lots of problem recently with the last kernels
<phoenixz> Kolia: mmmm, could always be kernel, ofcourse, but the problem showed up once I installed new KDE4.4, I don't recall it also had a new kernel installed with that update
<Kolia> well if you have older kernels still installed and visible at startup in grub, just try older ones in case.
<cram1> anyone have any tips for configuring printers kde4??
<Kolia> cram1: have you checked the userbase? userbase.kde.org
<phoenixz> Kolia: Will do,,,
<Kolia> phoenixz: you should report a bug else
<cram1> no ????
<phoenixz> Kolia: Checking KDE channel now
<Kolia> phoenixz: someone might be able to tell you how to trace the problem
<Kolia> yep i see ;)
<Kolia> cram1: have a look maybe you'll find something there. if not try the kde mailing-list, there are always some help there :)
<Kolia> cram1: you can also try #kde.  also try to precise your questions because nobody will answer you if you ask for general help
<cram1> i was able to config a network printer and print a test page but after that it stopped working and i can not find any advanced options for my printer
<Kolia> cram1: you should really also try asking on the kde mailing list. printing is generally not a popular topic on IRC :/
<pinkisntwell> kubuntu messed up my system real good.
<pinkisntwell> I had windows vista on it, i then installed kubuntu along with it. it worked first, then it updated itself and broke plasma-desktop. now i see that it messed up the windows installation too and i can't login into windows
<pinkisntwell> that's great
<pinkisntwell> is anyone round to help?
<devilsadvocate> pinkisntwell, it _cant_ mess up your windows
<devilsadvocate> pinkisntwell, do you mean you cant boot into windows or log in to it?
<pinkisntwell> well it did though, it was probably the resize during the installation
<pinkisntwell> if i try to boot into windows it looks like it loads but then it cuts off and the computer restarts
<pinkisntwell> it does that a few times then it gives you the option to try to fix the problem, it tries but it says it can't
<pinkisntwell> that's just great
<pinkisntwell> i just resized the windows partition, didn't do anything else with it, i didn't even mount it into kubuntu or anything
<theseus> Is there anything I could try to reinstall kdepim if I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/351812/ param -f doesn't work :-(
<pinkisntwell> devilsadvocate: so can it mess my windows after all or not?
<devilsadvocate> pinkisntwell, typically, it shouldnt. but then, i havent tried resizing ntfs from linux in a long time, so i cant say for sure
<pinkisntwell> devilsadvocate: so let me tell you then that it __can__ mess up your windows
<pinkisntwell> anyway where can i get some help?
<pinkisntwell> i tried the kde mailing list and they can't help
<Kolia> pinkisntwell: which kubuntu version by the way?
<pinkisntwell> 9.10
<pinkisntwell> just downloaded 2 days ago
<devilsadvocate> pinkisntwell, i'd start by mounting your ntfs drives on linux and backing up any data you might have that is accessible
<pinkisntwell> i keep regular backups of my important data
<pinkisntwell> so that's done
<pinkisntwell> any other ideas?
<Kolia> pinkisntwell: do you have older kernels installed?
<pinkisntwell> yes i tried the older kernel as well, same thing
<Kolia> what if you boot in recovery mode? any error message?
<pinkisntwell> no
 * Pilum nods.
<Kolia> pinkisntwell: try with a new user
<pinkisntwell> hmmm i already deleted all the config files for plasma-desktop
<pinkisntwell> and it still crashed
<Kolia> pinkisntwell: try with a new user
<pinkisntwell> you think a new user will help?
<Kolia> it costs nothing
<pinkisntwell> ok how do i try that?
<Kolia> you can reach systemsettings?
<pinkisntwell> if you give some way to do that through alt+f2, yes
<Kolia> alt+f2 -> systemsettings  might work :p
<pinkisntwell> wait a minute
<Kolia> then, advanced tab, user management -> create a new user   (sudo adduser username   may do the same by the way, not sure)
<pinkisntwell> when you start kde you get a little window with the icons that fade in as each component is loading right?
<Kolia> yes
<pinkisntwell> then what is started?
<pinkisntwell> that's as far as i get, then it fades to black
<pinkisntwell> so what runs immediately after that?
<Kolia> dunno
<Pilum> Hello. I recently installed kubuntu 9.10 on my Dell Vostro 1510 with a GeForce 8600GT and I'm having trouble configuring a dual screen setup. Firstly, if I boot the PC with the external screen connected, the laptop's screen is completely disabled, that is to say I'm not able to enable it in the display settings. Nor am I able to configure multiple monitors there (it claims that "you do not appear to have this configuration"). I've been messing ab
<Pilum> out a bit with xrandr trying to do it manually and I've tried with different nvidia drivers (and now without any of them) without success. I've been altering Xorg.conf so it has a Virtual setting of 2560 1024 but this doesn't seem to have any effect. When I call xrandr I get "xrandr: screen cannot be larger than 1280x1280 (desired size 2560x1024)" - would anyone be able to point me in the right direction for how to solve this? TIA.
<pinkisntwell> ok then how do i change to that user without breaking anything?
<Kolia> well just logout or restart and at login , log with this user?
<Kolia> Pilum: have you tried nvidia-settings ?
<pinkisntwell> i don't get a login screen during the startup
 * Kolia has to leave very soon...
<Pilum> nvidia-settings claimed that I didn't have any drivers.
<Kolia> Pilum: you have an nvidia card?
<Pilum> As I said, I have a GeForce 8600GT
<Kolia> Pilum: alt+f2 then start to type "hardware" to go to the hardware driver config window
<Kolia> try to install latest driver?
<Kolia> pinkisntwell: huh? you've set up auto-login?
<pinkisntwell> yes
<pinkisntwell> before everything broke
<Pilum> I have tried installing the latest driver.
<petsounds> !envyNG
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Kolia> Pilum: from the hardware driver dialog i pointed you?
<Pilum> It comes up blank now. Which is hardly surprising since I uninstalled all nvidia packages in a desperate attempt to see if it might work.
<pinkisntwell> how can i change users then?
<chewale> help me,
<chewale> intel gma 500 kubuntu 9.10 acer aspire one
<Pilum> Trying the envyng-qt thing now. Rebooting.
<chewale> video driver need
<chewale> intel gma 500 kubuntu 9.10 acer aspire one
<pinkisntwell> how can i change users?
<Pilum> That did the trick. Thanks petsounds.
<chewale> intel gma 500 kubuntu 9.10 acer aspire one
<petsounds> Pilum, you're welcome
<chewale> intel gma 500 kubuntu 9.10 acer aspire one
 * Kolia is leaving a moment
<theseus2> Apparently I have a major depency Problem on my machine thins the todays upgrade. Is there any way to get a clean reinstall of kde without reinstalling kubuntu? If I try to install kubuntu-desktop I get a depency error with kdebase-desktop-bin (since today I had a kde installation in which i could log in)
<shappie> Hi, when i reboot i loose my desktop effects (kubuntu 9.10). I once solved this problem by disabled some check at boot but i can't find it anymore... Anybody got an idea?
<pera> o
<shappie> I allready figured it out.
<deltaray> What is the name of the screensaver process?
<deltaray> For some reason I can't lock my screen
<deltaray> This is on KDE 4.3 on Ubuntu 9.10
<deltaray> Nevermind, I just installed xlock. Wow, haven't used that in 10 years.
<joaquin> hello
<joaquin> does anybody there?
<Kolia> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<chj> hi
<joaquin> hi everyone
<chj> in 9.10, how does one interrupt the GRUB sequense?
<chj> There is no "esc" possibility
<genii> chj: shift
<chj> just shift? it does nothing, i'm afraid
<chj> tried both right and left
<skiwithpete> hi
<skiwithpete> I've just installed Kubuntu 9.10 - but the restricted drivers that were available during the Live CD don't seem to have carried over to the install.  where can I find them again to enable them?
<genii> chj: With grub2 you hold down the shift key until the menu shows, then you can edit or select which entry as before with grub1
<skiwithpete> basically, i don't know why the restricted drivers icon hasn't appeared again in the bottom panel, but its not there, and the wireless doesn't work
<iconmefisto> skiwithpete: hardware drivers
<skiwithpete> I've googled it, but no luck telling me how to find it
<iconmefisto> skiwithpete: in the system submenu
<chj> genii:  ah, thanks!
<skiwithpete> thanks iconmefisto
<genii> chj: np
<skiwithpete> it says no propritary drivers in use on the system
<roofman2008> hi]
<skiwithpete> how can I get my broadcom wireless to work?
<coreyB> you might have to manually download them, do you have a ethernet cord you can plug in?
<skiwithpete> it was working on the live!!!
<skiwithpete> I don't have an ethernet cable :(
<coreyB> oo
<coreyB> my suggestion is get a ethernet cord, plug it in the router, then download some updates
<chj> has anyone else had problems installing the proprietary ATI driver?
<skiwithpete> ok, cheers
<chj> my computer suffered an xorg crash
<chj> sometimes, after a fresh install, KDE asks if I would like to activate the restricted drivers
<chj> what is the command to start this dialouge?
<coreyB> chj,  click the start thing near the bottom and type in hardware drivers and hit enter
<petsounds> jockey-gtk?
<chj> coreyB: thanks, i'll try.
<bobu8u89u8uo8uoy> Is there a way to adjust /mute  Flash volume independently of system volume?
<jmgartner> I'm running a dual-head configured through xorg.conf - big desktop, not xinerama. It works fine on my login, but not from any ather logins. It gets jacked and has to be reconfigured after someone else logs in. any ideas how to make it work across all logins?
<rackIT> btw: kde 3x
<chj> coreyB: Thanks, I found it -- it displays the ATI/AMD proprietary graphics driver, but nothing happenes if I try to "Activate", any ideas?
<chj> the button does not respond at all, it seems.
<skiwithpete> coreyB, found a network cable and am updating, hopefully this will do it.  Cheers for the help
<coreyB> it could take a while, it has to download em, took me about an hour becuase of my slow download :(
<BluesKaj> chj, that usually means it's already active
<chj> BluesKaj: perhaps, but it says that "no restricted drivers are active on this system" (or something to that effect)
<chj> also, there is no 3D
<coreyB> hey BluesKaj do you have any idea how to set kubuntu 9.10 to download lal updates automatically?
<BluesKaj> lal ?
<coreyB> lal?
<coreyB> oh
<coreyB> any idea how to set kubuntu 9.10 to download all updates automatically*
<chj> i've just startet "sudo jockey-kde -e xorg:fglrx" and I see an outbound HTTP connection, perhaps it's doing it's stuff... :-)
<coreyB> typos :P
<chj> "it's doing its stuff", even.
<BluesKaj> oh sry coreyB , uhm I never tried , I suppose there are scripts that one can create .sh to run in /etc/init.d  and update rc.d , but I just update after every login
<iconmefisto> chj: you should use kdesudo for gui programs
<coreyB> does anyone record with gtk-recordmydesktop?
<iconmefisto> chj: there's also jockey-text, which can be less troublesome than the gui
<Kolia> coreyB: i did it some day, why?
<coreyB> Kolia,  well i wanted to record a video which i did, with sound etc, and i started playing a game, but the game was moving way to fast on the video
<coreyB> any idea how to fix it, Kolia?
<Kolia> coreyB: well i never managed to get good quality from it :/
<coreyB> oh i get great quality lol
<Kolia> just the speed is wrong?
<coreyB> yuppers
<coreyB> so the video was moving WAY to fast, and the audio and video were out of sync
<coreyB> i tried with 22 fps, video moved way to fast, tried with 16, still moved to fast
<Kolia> coreyB: maybe check the option of recordmydesktop?
<Kolia> gtk-recordmydesktop is just the GUI for recordmydesktop command tool
<|sysop|> hi
<|sysop|> I got a cheap 2.4 ghx keybaord from micro center ($10) and the keyboard works, the mouse works, but the multimedia keys dont.
<|sysop|> I tried xev and I dont get anything when I press them, plenty of codes when I press any key but those
<|sysop|> any idea?
<|sysop|> s
<skiwithpete> coreyB, thanks again for the help, it found the drivers, and is now working 100%
<shappie> Anybody got an idea why if i get a notification (for updates of kopete for example) the text doesn't fit the button?
<coreyB> oo :)
<jwill> shappie: Screenshot?
<shappie> So if i get an update notification and i want to click on the view & update button (or something like that), the bottom of the text in de button disappears.
<shappie> jwill, i will try to make on ;)
<WilliamBuell> I have Ubuntu 9.10 - the DVD draw insists on remaining open. If I close it, it will pop open after a minute. When I power down and reboot, It may stay shut for a day, but suddenly problem is back. I can live with it. But it is puzzling
<jwill> WilliamBuell: Lol...
<shappie> Wow thats a weird problem.
<WilliamBuell> really, indeed weird!
<WilliamBuell> i mean, i leave the computer on 24/7 .. it works fine... an i could leave the drawer open... but it is so puzzling... must be some simple solution
<jwill> WilliamBuell: I've had a problem where it tries to close as soon as I open it.  Trying to take discs out feels like feeding a shark.
<shappie> jwill: lol
<shappie> Does KDE got a simple image editor?
<jwill> Gwenview for photos, kinda
<WilliamBuell> jwill:  i had that shark problem initially during attempts to install... but not once installation was complete
<shappie> Ok.
<genii> WilliamBuell: If you did something like use the old paper-clip trick to forcibly remove a disc once, the drive sometimes gets confused as to it's tray state.
<jwill> I used kolourpaint in kde 3 for a MSpaint-like program
<WilliamBuell> i never had to do that paperclip trick
<WilliamBuell> what, is there a reset pinhole
<shappie> jwill: I wish to blur something on the screenshot. Looks like gwenview can't do that?
<jwill> Maybe if you did that, it would be confused, but in the right way?
<WilliamBuell> where would i stick the paperclip
<jwill> shappie: For blurring, you probably need something like the gimp.  I'd just erase it. Or draw a black square over it.
<genii> WilliamBuell: There is on most drives a small hole you can stick a straightened out paperclip and it releases discs (when the drive is powered off)
<genii> The hole is usually below the tray and most often to the right side
<shappie> jwill: I got a good screenshot now, you got a good site to upload it?
<jwill> imagebin.ca
<jwill> the pastebin plasmoid also does images
<jwill> fast
<shappie> http://i47.tinypic.com/10opi7a.png
<shappie> i found this one :)
<shappie> you see the text: "chat" in the notification box?
<jwill> shappie: Looks like a theme thing
<shappie> Its not a kopete problem because the update notifier does the same (file transfer info to...) so it looks like its a problem with kde (or my pc).
<WilliamBuell> i dont see any holes, but i just inserted an old driver cd with ethernet drivers, and it took it and opened a directory window.... so that will keep it closed
<shappie> jwill: ok.
<shappie> I'm using glassified plasma theme.
<WilliamBuell> thanks for the offers of advice
<jwill> shappie:  try a diff one and see if it fixes it
<shappie> I'm going to check it right away!
<shappie> The default Air theme buttons are fine!
<jwill> You might be able to set notifications to use one theme, and everything else use glassified
<jwill> System Settings --> Advanced tab --> Desktop Theme Details
<shappie> I will look there, thank you!
<jwill> Make sure to set plasma theme to (customized) after changing that
<jwill> And I've got to go.  Hope it works.
<Planetary> How do i get to the login screen? I have auto login on, it skips the login screen
<genii> Choose logout from shutdown options?
<Planetary> oh ya well I cant do that. when I login the screen goes black in 5 seconds... im left with the cursor. I tried to tell the window manager to use compiz as default and got this as a result
<Planetary> i uninstalled compiz too from the terminal
<shappie> You can get to a console?
<shappie> I guess Alt + F2 or something is the console then type this: kwin --replace
<Planetary> I dont have time after i login... it goes black
<shappie> Mmm ok.
<fujimitsu> boot in recovery mode
<Planetary> if i log into terminal it cant cennect to x server
<Planetary> ok how do i do that again? f2 at grub?
<fujimitsu> you can start X from terminal by typing kdm start
<shappie> In grub you should ha a recovery option.
<fujimitsu> on grub2, while booting press shift
<Planetary> ok thanks ill try that now
<fujimitsu> press and hold .. btw
<Planetary> in root kdm start doesnt do anything
<Planetary> ill try recovery mode
<Planetary> ok in recovery mode
<fujimitsu> drop to root shell
<shappie> Is there a good tool to map my mouse keys?
<shappie> I got an logitech MX revolution with some extra buttons which arent working right now.
<Planetary> fujimitsu, ok in root shell, what should i do?
<kevin59> Hello, I'm looking for the konqueror introduction page file to modify it but can't find it. Do anyone know where it is ?
<fujimitsu> if you wanted to start X try kdm start
<cm> hi i cannot change my default ethernet config
<cm> i create one for my own
<cm> i am selecting it, it is working
<cm> but when i restart the kubuntu
<cm> it made again Auto eth0 default
<Planetary> fujimitsu, kdm start  still goes to black
<cm> and i cannot see the config Auto eth0 in the list
<cm> is there anybody help me
<Planetary> cm, not sure. someone will help
<cm> it is so basic question
<cm> where is default Auto eth0 in ethernet connections
<newbie123abc> Hi all
<newbie123abc> why i can't control HDMI output by kmix?
<Planetary> cm, you looked in network manager
<cm> yes i looked
<cm> but there wasn't
<BluesKaj> kmix is for audio , hdmi is for both video and audio outputs
<shappie> cm: I can't find a config there either.
<shappie> newbie123abc: What videocard do you have?
<newbie123abc> shappie: one sec
<newbie123abc> shappie: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Planetary> cm, making a new wired conection and have it set to connect automaticaly doesnt work?
<BluesKaj> newbie123abc, make sure your spdif is not muted in alsamixer
<cm> Planetary no it doesn't work. When i restart comp. it resetting itself to Auto eth0.
<fujimitsu> Planetary: try  dpkg-reconfigure kdm  from that root shell
<shappie> Wow my kubuntu crashed (again).
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: how can i do that?
 * genii thinks about kernel/sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec-intelhdmi.ko
<shappie> It keeps repeating the last part of the music im listening and its totally freezed.
<newbie123abc> BlueEagl1: there is no spdif
<Planetary> fujimitsu, i got it to not go black screen. but its eating my processor
<fujimitsu> Planetary: you might still benefit from reconfiguring it
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: shappie: over Gnome all works fine!
<shappie> Anybody got an idea why my pc crashed?
<BluesKaj> newbie123abc, alt+f2 , type konsole , then type alsamixer in the konsole , use the m key to unmte and the arrow keys to select the ctrls as well as moving the vol up and down , don't max the vol , 75% is plenty
<Planetary> fujimitsu, ok well now i got terminal up and kwin --replace now its all happy. what does reconfigure do
<newbie123abc> BlueEagl1: in alsamix. there is no spdif control
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj:  : in alsamix. there is no spdif control
<fujimitsu> very well then, if you're back to normal now, dont do it .. dpkg-reconfigure gives you back 'default' settings
<BluesKaj> look again with the arrow keys< >
<cm> is there anybody need dns for his/her kubuntu?
<cm> the only one me?
<shappie> It crashed again. Now KDE tells me he can't find some of my sound devices anymore. Its my onboard realtek..
<shappie> Although he calls my onboard realtek a HDA intel.
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: in alsamixer, there is no spdif control
<fujimitsu> shappie: are there any options for audio drivers in kickoff>applications>system>hardware drivers
<Planetary> fujimitsu, Thanks for your help
<BluesKaj> newbie123abc,  look again with the arrow keys, there may not be a vol ctrl , but there is probly a box with s/pdif
<fujimitsu> you did all the work, Planetary
<DexterF> hi
<Planetary> yes but i wouldnt know what to do entirely
<BluesKaj> newbie123abc, make sure the spdif box shows 00
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: Master >             Headphon                 PCM                  Front                 Front Mi              Front Mi                 Mic                 Mic Boos                IEC958                 Beep
<fujimitsu> ;)
<Planetary> have a good day all! peace
<DexterF> after upgrading from 8.04 to 9.10 volume is too low. master/pcm/slider-in-app all cranked to max, still not really loud.
<iconmefisto> IEC958 is the digital output
<BluesKaj> newbie123abc, do you have an HDMI cable connected ?
<newbie123abc> iconmefisto: but, i can't control that
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> newbie123abc, what is the device connected to the other end of the HDMI ?
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: I'm using it as disply, too.
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: monitor
<ubuntu_> nabend
<BluesKaj> newbie123abc, what graphics card ?
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<BluesKaj> newbie123abc, an HDMI output on a laptop , are you sure or is it just a IEEE monitor connector ?
<newbie123abc> HDMI man
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: i can hear sounds and to see on display
<BluesKaj> if the display has a remote then use that , make sure your pcm is at 75% and make sure in kmix the IEC958 output isn't muted
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: the trouble is kmix control doesn't work.
<BluesKaj> click on the speaker icon , then on the mixer button in kmix
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: so
<BluesKaj> then you have something wrong on your soundcard , wrong driver perhaps ?
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: i don't know.
<BluesKaj> newbie123abc, in the konsole , aplay -l , what card is listed there?
<rackIT> I'm running a dual-head configured through xorg.conf - big desktop, not xinerama - KDE 3x - It works fine on my login, but not from any ather logins. It gets jacked and has to be reconfigured after someone else logs in. any ideas how to make it work across all logins?
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: http://pastebin.ca/1739144
<BluesKaj> newbie123abc, in the konsole, lspci | grep audio
<BluesKaj> have to narrow it down
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | newbie123abc
<ubottu> newbie123abc: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<bentob0x> is it possible to have a different wallpaper for each desktop on 4.3?
<hamzac4rys> hi, anyone experienced long wait on logout process ?
<iconmefisto> good luck newbie123abc, those soundcards can be a pain
<iconmefisto> bentob0x: yes it's possible
<hamzac4rys> anyone experienced long wait on logout process ?
<iconmefisto> bentob0x: click the cashew (top right of desktop) and zoom out, then click configure plasma (click the spanner button if you don't see a menu) and make sure "different activity for each desktop" is ticked
<bentob0x> wow
<bentob0x> almost got lost there
<bentob0x> k thx iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> bentob0x: at least that's how I think I remember doing it
<newbie123abc> BluesKaj: which model is the mine
<newbie123abc> ?
<jwill> ?
<SiVA_> what's a decent FTP gui that supports SFTP and SSH keys?
<iconmefisto> konqueror and dolphin can do it SiVA_
<SiVA_> iconmefisto: konq can do sftp?
<jwill> SiVA_: I think you just type sftp:, then the hostname/password info
<jwill> SiVA_: In the address bar.
<iconmefisto> SiVA_: put in something like sftp://user@192.168.1.1:22/home/user
<SiVA_> my ssh key is password protected... wonder if it will handle that too
<SiVA_> (still trying to open connection)
<jwill> sftp:username@server
<hamzac4rys> anyone experienced long wait on logout process ?
<jwill> hamzac4rys: Yeah
<jwill> Yesterday.  But then it logged back in...
<jwill> And plasma crashed, as did kwin...
<Daughain> Mornng, all.
<jwill> Soon to be afternoon
<Daughain> jwill,   Depends where ya are. =)
<jwill> Other timezones are a lie.
<Daughain> lol
<Daughain> Debating about trying a compiz desktop next...
<BluesKaj> 3 pm here
<Daughain> BluesKaj, Same here, if ya wanna be picky.
<jwill> If you have gnome, you probably want compiz.  If you have KDE, you almost certainly don't.
<Daughain> Are there any conflicts tween compiz and KDE?
<Daughain> That was my next question... =)
<jwill> I've heard some bad stuff about it, but I've never looked into it
<Daughain> I can always uninstall kde...
<BluesKaj> yeah, Daughain I guess  it's morning if you're just waking up , and I can tell by your mood it must be :)
<Daughain> BluesKaj,   My mood is always like this. =) Morning, is just my usual greeting, no matter how long I have been awake.
<Daughain> 20 year habit.
<jwill> Daughain: http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=78831
<BluesKaj> compiz and kde seem to be fairly compatible , but I guess it depends what effects you like
<jwill> If you want windows that wobble... I guess compiz is the way to go.
<Daughain> If my graphics is u to it, I wanna see what all compiz has.....If my graphics isnt, well, not gonna bother.
<jwill> You could just enable desktop effects in kde.  It's mostly on par with compiz.
<jwill> Oh right, it's even got wobbly windows now.  Most useless effect ever...
<Daughain> But, whats the fun in that? I have a new toy, I wanna play withit. =)
<mediaprodigy> Is Kubuntu better than Ubuntu? Why?
<BluesKaj> wobbly windows doesn't require compiz
<genii> !better
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Daughain> mediaprodigy,   Better question is, what are the differences, other then KDE being pre-installed. =)
<jwill> Lots of people prefer KDE to GNOME.  Ubuntu uses GNOME, Kubuntu uses KDE.
<jwill> Nice, genii.
<mediaprodigy> is this just a graphical difference..
<Daughain> If you are used to gnome, you may take a bit to get orietned in kde......Took me a few hours to adapt.
<BluesKaj> if you like the cube revolve effect , use compiz
<jwill> Well.  KDE SC is a bunch of software with a different design philosophy than Gnome, and stuff.  http://www.kde.org/whatiskde/
<Daughain> BluesKaj,   Thats what I wanna see.)
<Daughain> See ya in a bit, kidz, time to go do stuff.
<jwill> BluesKaj: KDE does have that effect... but I think it's got some issues.
<BluesKaj> whiz bang effects to impress windows users :)
<jwill> :D
<BluesKaj> jwill, really ? din't realize that
<mediaprodigy> i once heard someone say if you want KDE use windows.. i do not understand why they said that?
<jwill> BluesKaj: Yup.  Desktop -> Desktop Effects -> All Effects -> Desktop Cube
<planetary> will gnome screensaver work in kscreensaver? i loaded k screensaver with teh extras from x screensaver and there isnt much
<jwill> mediaprodigy: People used to say KDE3 was a windows clone.  Now those people say it's a mac clone.  Truth is, it's really not.  At all.
<coreyB> jwill,  whats a good dvd player?
<mediaprodigy> i just finished installing ubuntu then someone mentioned kubuntu..
<mediaprodigy> so i have been curious
<coreyB> aahha
<jwill> planetary: There are lots more if you install kscreensaver
<jwill> planetary: They're just not included with kubuntu for some inane reason.
<jwill> coreyB: VLC
<coreyB> yeah
<coreyB> i just realized VLC.
<jwill> :D
<iconmefisto> smplayer is not bad too (mplayer frontend)
<BluesKaj> yeah jwill , I found it but i don't get the cube effect just revolving flat panel
<planetary> jwill, i seem to have kscreensaver installed.  along with xsavers and xsaversextra
<jwill> BluesKaj: Not enough desktops :D
<planetary> jwill, and there is like 10-15 things, i know there is more. My xubuntu computer has a ton not sure where they came from...
<jwill> planetary: Weird.  I installed them and now have a bunch of other screensavers.  Did you just install it?
<planetary> yes
<jwill> planetary: Oh, you do have them.
<jwill> planetary: You probably want an xscreensaver screensaver... don't think it plays well with kscreensaver
<planetary> ok worth a shot.
<jwill> planetary: It should be under Settings on Kickoff
<planetary> yep
<jwill> Since you have it installed
<ward__> Hello I'm having some problems with my sound. somethimes it's working and sometimes not... always need to reboot until it works
<BluesKaj> jwill, got it , 4 desktops it is :)
<jwill> BluesKaj: I have three.  Triangular prism ftw.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<jwill> ward__: Does it stop working after suspend?
<planetary> jwill: do i want xscreensaver or xscreensaver gl. gl right?
<mediaprodigy> so everyone here chose Kubuntu just because?
<ward__> jwill: not noticed before
<mediaprodigy> they liked KDE
<ward__> jwill: what can I do to find out my problem?
<BluesKaj> mediaprodigy, kubuntu has better eye candy IMO , and gnome is more cartooney looking
<mediaprodigy> graphics is the only difference i have been able to see from just looking at the too
<planetary> i concur
<planetary> xfce and gnome for me
<mediaprodigy> BluesKaj: i was wondering if there was a strategic advantage
<planetary> i mean kfce and kde
<jwill> mediaprodigy: Um.  No.  KDE is more configurable, better integrated, buggier, has nepomuk, etc etc
<BluesKaj> strategic ? for desktops ? ...hmm , kde is more verstaile I think
<jwill> ward__: Well, can you tell me more?
<planetary> jwill do i want xscreensaver gl?
<jwill> planetary: Huh?
<ward__> jwill: looks like it is a problem with amarok
<ward__> jwill: flash videos give sound
<jwill> ward__: But amarok doesn't?
<SiVA_> any reason why konqueror and krusader are not reading settings from my .ssh/config file? These config settings are ready properly when I use ssh from the command line...
<planetary> jwill: there is a choice between xscreeensaver and xscreensaver gl. gl is for kde right?
<jwill> ward__: So the songs play, etc, but there isn't any sound?
<iconmefisto> planetary: gl will look fancier
<ward__> jwill: indeed
<BluesKaj> think I'll relax in the easy chair for a while bbiab , on the lappy
<jwill> planetary: GL means it's accelerated by the graphics card
<ward__> jwill: but youtube videos give sound
<planetary> ohhhhhhhhhhhh ok thanks jwill
<jwill> ward__: So amarok never makes any sound, but flash works?
<jwill> ward__: Does anything other than flash make sound?
<iconmefisto> ward__: do you have more than one soundcard?
<ward__> iconmefisto: nope only 1 card
<ward__> jwill: I'll try some other program
<jwill> ward__: Sometimes flash hogs the sound output, so it's the only thing that can make sound
<ward__> jwill: looks like VLC player is giving sound with movies
<jwill> ward__: If you're playing mp3 files, do you have mp3 codecs installed?
<dasKreech> jwill: possibly
<jwill> dasKreech: ?
<dasKreech> Ah never mind directed question :) I thought it was general
<jwill> :D
<Tm_T> hi dasKreech
<dasKreech> hi Tm_T
<dasKreech> How are you doing?
<Tm_T> fine, busy with amarok bugs
<dthacker> hello.  I'm attempting to upgrade follwing instructions here: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.2.1  When I enter the "deb" command followed by the URL, it says sudo: deb: command not found.  Pointers please?
<Tm_T> dthacker: I think it's not command but line for sources.list
 * dthacker feels sheepish
<dthacker> Tm_T: ok.  I'll go add it and refresh.  Thanks!
<Tm_T> dthacker: np (:
<Laeborg> Is there anyway I can get a bash script to send info to an eggdrop and then eggdrop write that on a specific channel?
<jwill> Laeborg: #bash
<dthacker> hmmm gnupg is complaining about unsafe ownership. owner is dthacker:dthacker  What's wrong?
<llutz> dthacker: permissions are not 600?
<dthacker> llutz: 700,  I'll fix it.
<coreyB> anyone here?
<BluesKaj> nope
<coreyB> i cant get this dang dvd to work in vlc, or any other media player, (i bought it from blockbuster) and it wont play >:(
<coreyB> any ideas?
<jeisma> hi everyone. im on a gateway ML3109 and im trying to get my wireless to work.
<jeisma> i installed its windows driver and when i run ndiswrapper -l, i get this:
<jeisma> net8185 : driver installed
<jeisma> 	device (10EC:8185) present
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu |  coreyB
<ubottu> coreyB: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jeisma> but when i go to sys --> admin --> network, no wireless card shows up
<ilumi> how can i make the command line easier to read (colors for directiories and such)
<BluesKaj> coreyB, you need kubuntu-restricted-extras, libdvdcss2 for starters
<coreyB> hmm
<jwill> coreyB: I think libdvdcss is what you need to play old-style-encryption dvds
<iconmefisto> ilumi: look at .bashrc in home directory
<coreyB> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 right>?
<jwill> coreyB: Yeah
<jwill> ilumi: #bash
<hansen> any idea why the sun java stuff has not been updated in karmic? (error I get when trying to install the browser plugin: sun-java6-plugin: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-15-1) but 6-16-0ubuntu1.9.04 is to be installed)
<jwill> hansen: Just install the kubuntu-restricted-extras package.  It includes java.
<jwill> jeisma: What wireless card do you have?
<coreyB> working now, thanks jwill
<jwill> Cool
<hansen> jwill: thanks, and done. Firefox still says it uses IcedTea as java plugin. Anything else I need to do?
<jwill> hansen: Weird.  Well, icedtea is just an open source version, I believe
<hansen> I think IcedTea/OpenJDK is incomplete, I'm missing the IAIK security classes
<jwill> hansen: You could try removing it if you really need the closed source one
<jwill> hansen: I should probably do that too, since I have a java programming class this semester...
<jeisma> jwill: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<jeisma> jwill: when i do iwconfig, wlan0 doesnt show up
<hansen> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: iaik/security/provider/IAIK
<jwill> jeisma: This is supposed to work with linux: http://hardware4linux.info/component/17400/
<jwill> jeisma: It didn't work before installing ndiswrapper?  It should be a last, desperate resort.
<jwill> hansen: Try uninstalling the ice tea package?
<Daughain> Ok, how the hell do i figure out if my graphics card supporta AIGLX?
<jeisma> jwill: well anytutorial i readonline about my gateway ml3109, they all used the same process to get the wireless card to work
<jeisma> jwill: which was installing the window driver with ndiswrapper
<jeisma> jwill: so you're suggesting i download this driver from here?
<jwill> hansen: Do "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<jwill> jeisma: No.
<jwill> jeisma: The module should be in ubuntu repos, I think
<jeisma> jwill: so i can go into adept and download it?
<hansen> uninstalling the icedtea plugin package results in a firefox without java
<jwill> jeisma: Can't see it.  Apparently not.
<jwill> hansen: Oh, the firefox plugin, not the commandline java
<jeisma> jwill: Out of ideas then? It worked with 7.10. Im on 8.04.
<hansen> yes, the browser plugin, "applet edition" I think they call it these days
<jwill> jeisma: Um.  Any reason for being that far behind?  I bet it would work on 9.10 out of the box.
<jeisma> jwill: When I tried installing it, my laptop would always freeze.
<jwill> jeisma: Gateway laptops are terrible for linux, in my experience...
<Daughain> Actually, mine didnt do to bad with the Karmic install......Jaunty was a pain, though.
<jwill> jeisma: Anyways, I'm not sure about supporting a 3 year old distro
<jwill> jeisma: I barely remember anything from that long ago.
<danielq> hi, anyone knows Wireless "Access point: Not-assiciated" problem: I recompiled my kernel and now the wifi is not working. I could scan the access points and selected one. but then internet is not connected. it was okey yesterday before i recompiled.
<hansen> hmm, none of the java runtimes I have installed have any iaik jars -- I wonder where I can get that from...
<jwill> You could try doing the install from sun itself
<jeisma> jwill: so no idea why wlan0 wont show up when i type iwconfig?
<jwill> No idea
<jwill> Presumably it means that it's not being detected :D
<Gremnon> In a KDE session, how would I start the Gnome Services
<Daughain> jeisma,   You have hwinfo installed?
<Daughain> jeisma,   ??
<Gremnon> kind of hate to repeat when it's so quiet... but... in a KDE session, how would I start the Gnome Services?
<Daughain> Gremnon,   I would have answered if I knew an answer.=)  The nly way I know is to logout and start gnome from the login page.
<Gremnon> well, the problem is, I don't want to start gnome itself, just the services, because Nautilus isn't remembering any file assoc's in KDE
<Daughain> Gremnon,   Still no clue, I havent gotten around to settign up my lan on this config.
<Gremnon> ah well. guess I'll have to wait and keep hoping
<Gremnon> unless I can find the KDE irc channel, but it seems they don't have one
<Daughain> #kde
<Gremnon> ... now why doesn't that show up when I search for it...
<Daughain> That I couldnt tell ya either. =)
<hansen> is there still a 32bit firefox package for karmic amd64?
<sven_oostenbrink> I am so going beserk here.. I have a bunch of scanned documents as images, I need to increase brightness and contrast for those.. I tried just about every friggin program to do so, digikam, crash, gwenview, can't,  fspot, cant, picassa, can but wont... argh! How can I just simply batch modify brightness and contrast on images?!!?
<chj> sven_oostenbrink: I'm not sure, but perhaps imagemagick would work? I use it to batch resize and so on
<sven_oostenbrink> chj: Just heard about convert yeah, taking a look at that
<chj> i
<chj> i'm having problems importing photos with digikam 1.0.0 in 9.10, digikam segfaults.
<chj> this is described on the digikam web page: "Warning Ubuntu Karmic contains Digikam 1.0.0beta 5 which crashes while importing pictures, please install a more recent version from updates/backports."
<chj> please, how do i "install a more recent version from updates/backports"?
<chj> is this something i have to add to the repositories?
<mb74> hi all. does anybody know how to redirect an existing X11-window?
<iconmefisto> chj: you can add backports from kpackagekit settings
<iconmefisto> chj: I think it's called unsupported updates, just tick the checkbox
<Wei> hmm question, does anyone know a good program that can add cover jpeg information to a mp3 file?
<chj> iconmefisto: thanks, i'll try to figure it out :-)
<miki> Guys, I need someone with Ubuntu on Mac, to conffirm this bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vlc/+bug/502736
<sven_oostenbrink> chj: Trying convert -contrast 150 -modulate 70 PAGO\ DE\ NOV\ 09A.jpg, but it gives the error "convert: unable to open image `150': No such file or directory @ blob.c/OpenBlob/2439." What am I doing wrong?
<sven_oostenbrink> chj: according to documentation, thats how I have to specify it, but it keeps giving this error
<jwill> Wei: You mean in the tags, or something?
<jwill> Wei: Amarok autofetches cover art, as do most modern media players
<chj> sven_oostenbrink: perhaps "-contrast150" without the space?
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Could you paste the exact line you entered?
<Wei> jwill: Is there an amarok addon that can edit tags?
<chj> it looks like convert is reading "150" not as an option, but as the file name
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: convert -contrast 150 -modulate 70 PAGO\ DE\ NOV\ 09A.jpg
<jwill> Wei: What do you mean by cover tag?
<chj> or, perhaps, try to put the 150 into ""
<chj> i'll d/l imagemagick and try
<chj> you are missing an output filename, i think
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: Just checked imagemagic channel, its -contrast-stretch
<jwill> Yeah, just saw that in man
<jwill> contrast doesn't take an argument
<jwill> chj: convert is imagemagick
<chj> convert -contrast 150 -modulate 70 765x.jpg newfile.jpg
<chj> this works
<chj> the newfile.jpg differs
<chj> but it still prints an error message
<chj> to STDOUT
<jwill> chj: the man page doesn't mention an input for the contrast option
<chj> ah, right
<chj> so only the -modulate diffs in newfile
<chj> sven_oostenbrink: oh well, did -contrast-strengt work
<wesley> I keep getting error conversion failed in devede
<jwill> wesley: Could try #ubuntu, since that's a gnome application
<sven_oostenbrink> chj: contrast-strength is not an option, AFAIK
<BluesKaj> wesley, more detail , what kind of file are you trying to convert?
<wesley> BluesKaj .mkv 720p it worked before
<BluesKaj> wesley, converting to burn a dvd  with?
<wesley> devede
<wesley> I tried to downgrade mplayer and mencoder but not worked
<BluesKaj> does devede downconvert from 720p to standard dvd for your tv system , where you are located ?
<wesley> yes it does
<sven_oostenbrink> chj: well, convert doesnt work either! after the convert, I end up with an equal looking image! Im going nuts here, how frigging dificult can it be to modify image brightness or contrast!??!
<BluesKaj> then the file you are trying to run is probly corrupt
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: It's mocking you.
<wesley> hmmm I guess if that would be case because I have nvidia
<BluesKaj> nvidia has nothing to do with it wesley
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: No difference at all?  Like you tried the diff command?
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: I think its a cruel joke yeah.. not a single program can do it, for whatever reason, so far...
<wesley> yes but I use vdpau those from a ppa because kubuntu doesnt have it in mplayer, so I downgraded to ubuntu versions
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: the image is different yeah, its smaller.. but visually, it looks the same..
<iconmefisto> sven_oostenbrink: tried with kipi plugins in gwenview?
<jwill> Or digikam
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: digicam crashes on brightness if you believe it
<jwill> It should work, sven_oostenbrink
<jwill> Lol.
<wesley> lets see I will use a saved file which dvd I finshed succesful before
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink, paste the exact command here so I can try it on an image?
<sven_oostenbrink> iconmefisto: just installed kipi plugins.. lets see what crash comes up now :)
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: convert in.jpg -modulate 30 out.jpg
<jwill> What about the contrast command?
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: convert in.jpg -constrast-stretch 2%x98% out.jpg
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: not so fast!
<wesley> oh here I was messing my system up, its indeed some file, but which one?
<wesley> how can I know which files are corrupt
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Good news, I get the same error
<jwill> convert: unable to open image `in.jpg': No such file or directory @ blob.c/OpenBlob/2439.
<jwill> convert: unrecognized option `-constrast-stretch' @ convert.c/ConvertImageCommand/1019.
<sven_oostenbrink> iconmefisto: oh, yeah, gwenview plugins... batch image processing, increase contrast.. gives me no configuration option, and once I execute, it returns me images that also look the same.. can you imagine Im going nuts here?
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: well, in.jpg is an example, obviously you have to put an image name of an image you already have..
<roofman2008> hi
<sven_oostenbrink> roofman2008: hi
<sven_oostenbrink> and its -contrast-stretch, not -constrats-strech
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: I just downlaoded a random image and called it that for speed
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: ^^^
<iconmefisto> sven_oostenbrink: ok, did you try imagemagick gui? display image.jpg will open it. click in the window to get the menu to pop up
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: I just pasted your command without reading it :D
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: sorry, my bad
<jwill> <sven_oostenbrink> jwill: convert -contrast 150 -modulate 70 PAGO\ DE\ NOV\ 09A.jpg
<roofman2008> as
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Your value just wasn't large enough
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: isnt it convert -contrast-stretch?
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: http://imagebin.ca/view/f9V3PH.html
<jwill> with command convert in.png -contrast-stretch 2%x10% out.png
<jwill> It works!
<roofman2008> asd
<roofman2008> hi
<jwill> roofman2008: hi
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: hey.. I think I found the problem.. my filename has spaces in it.. I escaped those with \ but it seems like convert chokes on those..
<sven_oostenbrink> roofman2008: hi again, may we help you?
<roofman2008> hi
<roofman2008> i need help mu irc
<roofman2008> has problems
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: when I did it with in.jpg and out.jpg it suddenly worked
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: That's... odd
<sven_oostenbrink> roofman2008: what are you using? konversation? quassel? xchat?
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: it is yeah...
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Paste the command you used?
<roofman2008> quassel on kubuntu
<jwill> roofman2008: What sort of problems?
<roofman2008> suddenly i  find my self dc and my internet is online
<jwill> dc?
<jwill> disconnected?
<sven_oostenbrink> roofman2008: I can already recommend you to try konversation.. I switched from Quassel to konversation today and finally my headaches are gone.. :) No flame to quassel, its just that.. konversation works, doesnt hog CPU, is fast, etc..
<jwill> kde4?
<sven_oostenbrink> roofman2008: same thing there.. quassel disconnects like every 30 minutes or so, dunno why
<sven_oostenbrink> roofman2008: jwill: agqain, try konversation
<roofman2008> so i try to say hello
<roofman2008> to check
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: crap, it really is the spaces! The original file name was PAGO\ DE\ NOV\ 09.jpg (in) PAGO\ DE\ NOV\ 09A.jpg (out)..I copied that to in.jpg, tried the same thing to out.jpg, and it worked! Tried the same for PAGO........ again, and it failed again..
<iconmefisto> sven_oostenbrink: what about using "quotes" around the filename?
<sven_oostenbrink> iconmefisto: : tried it, failed.. I replaced the spaces for _ and now it converts correctly... for some reason, when file names have spaces, imagemagick convert chokes and does not transform..
<iconmefisto> sven_oostenbrink: kolourpaint4 is another option
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Bug?
<sven_oostenbrink> iconmefisto: Well, right now that I have found the problem, I think I can fix it with just avoiding spaces..
<BluesKaj> iconmefisto, quotes only works in the cli not a gui
<iconmefisto> sven_oostenbrink: I just tried a file with a space in it using imagemagick gui: display image\ file.jpg    and it works
<Novice> Does anyone know how to get a Belkin N1 Wireless USB TO WORK ON KARMIC?
<Novice> sry for caps
<WilliamBuell> I am an Ubuntu newbie, but I got the belkin working,... I blogged everything I did step by step at wordpress. Can't remember the details now
<jwill> Novice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin#USB
<jwill> Novice: Not sure which one is N1
<BluesKaj> too bad you didn't boomark the site, I've been trying to get my usb belkin to work
<WilliamBuell> i just looked at my tag cloud for wifi http://williambuell.wordpress.com/tag/wifi/
<WilliamBuell> so, whatever i did is somewhere in there
<WilliamBuell> i had to struggle and then suddenly, mystically, it worked
<Novice> jwill: yeah I found that site too but I have never used ndiswrapper before
<jwill> Novice: Oh, you have to use ndiswrapper?  I've heard terrible things about that.
<Novice> jwill: mine is the F5D8051 it says something about ndis+netmw245 any clues as to what that is
<jwill> Novice: I think ndiswrapper allows you to run windows drivers.  So presumably you get that driver and run it under ndiswrapper
<mauri> i've a problem updating kdepim-runtime-data
<Novice> jwill: pretty sure ndiswrapper is standard issue on ubuntu theese days
<Novice> jwill: do you think it would be safe to download that driver from say mediafire?
<jwill> Can't you get it from the manufacturer site?
<WilliamBuell> try putting the belkin in different usb slots.... also try rebooting ubuntu with the usb in different slots
<WilliamBuell> i didnt need to use ndiswrapper
<Novice> jwill: no clue
<WilliamBuell> but, i do know that in the synaptic manager there are different things to install that have to do with wifi
<sfears> i wasn't able to get ndiswrapper working with 9.04.. took a while but my wirless card just started working.. i used to have to use ndiswrapper in 8.10
<Novice> WilliamBuell: how is that there are no linux drivers for belkin
<WilliamBuell> i mean you can keep trying it out
<WilliamBuell> i have a feakin belkin working right now.... dont know how i did it, but it started working
<jwill> Novice: It's Belkin's call as to wether they want to support 1% of their customers
<jwill> Sometimes they just don't support linux users.
<WilliamBuell> every step i did during 20 install and reinstall attempts is documented at my wordpress
<Novice> jwill: yeah I am fine with that understanably was just wondering how WilliamBuellw got his to work
<WilliamBuell> i reinstalled wubi ubuntu about 20 times on windows, playing around
<jwill> WilliamBuell: Are you sure ndiswrapper isn't installed?
<WilliamBuell> and i did a full ubuntu from cd about 4 times
<WilliamBuell> i cant really be sure about anything.... it took me 100 man hours to get the thing working
<WilliamBuell> i tried everything under the sun, and finally the install worked
<WilliamBuell> if you search youtube, you will find tutorials about usb wireless and ndiswrapper
<WilliamBuell> i mean, search UBUNTU WI-FI or something like that
<Novice> Anyone know where to get the netmw245.inf driver?
<jwill> william, maybe type cat /etc/modules | grep "ndiswrapper"
<WilliamBuell> i dont know that much about linux, and i got my install working, so i dont feel like messing with it any more
<jwill> Doesn't change anything.  It just prints out a line from a config file
<WilliamBuell> no offense, but one fellow in irc tried to tell me to do malicious destructive things
<WilliamBuell> yeah yeah, thats what the bad guy said
<jwill> No sudo, and it's outside your home dir
<jwill> Also, I'm not a dick.
<jwill> WilliamBuell: Okay, just navigate there in the filemanager, open that file with kate, and look for ndiswrapper
<WilliamBuell> if you ask satan if he is satan, he will swear up and down he is not satan..... you know how that goes.... i am done messing with ubuntu until it crashes and i need to do another 7 hour install
<jwill> That's what the command does, just faster
<u19809> hi all, have just upgrade to 9.10 and now my plasma-desktop won't start anymore.  I get the login manager and see the startup splash, also seek some autostart apps I have activated but no panels nor desktop appears
<jwill> WilliamBuell: Just want to see if you have ndiswrapper installed or not.  See above.
<WilliamBuell> all i can say is i have a pure 9.1 ubuntu install using belkin wifi right now
<jwill> u19809: Can you alt+f2?
<u19809> yes
<mauri> i've a problem updating kdepim-runtime-data
<u19809> I can start and stop kdm at will
<jwill> u19809: Okay, start konsole
<u19809> gui or alt console
<u19809> i have an xterm running
<u19809> if that is OK too
<jwill> u19809: gui is easier, unless you want to export the display
<u19809> ok then Xterm should be OK too
<jwill> u19809: Yeah.  Best to assume people asking for help are noobs, sorry.
<jwill> run plasma-desktop, and see what happens
<u19809> done that ... get dbus syntax error
<u19809> kwin is running though
<jwill> paste here if one line, otherwise pastebin.com
<u19809> Invalid D-BUS interface name 'org.kde.plasma-desktop.PlasmaApp' found while parsing introspection
<u19809> one line ... luckily :)
<jwill> ps -aux | grep "plasma-desktop"
<jwill> actually just plasma
<u19809>  kdeinit4: plasma-desktop [kdeinit]
<jwill> kill -9 that process number
<u19809> dead and gone ... restart ?
<iconmefisto> u19809: try doing a apt-get update/upgrade perhaps?
<jwill> u19809: Yeah
<u19809> tried that too ... all packages up to date
<jwill> iconmefisto u19809: Yeah, good idea
<jwill> u19809: Get a different error?
<u19809> ok, now get more output but finally same output ... will pastebin
<mauri> i've have a problem from latest sudo apt-get update
<u19809> http://www.pastebin.org/71533
<jwill> By the way, there are a lot of people who really know what they're talking about on #kde
<rackIT> I'm running a dual-head configured through xorg.conf - big desktop, not xinerama. It works fine on my login, but not from any ather logins. It gets jacked and has to be reconfigured after someone else logs in. any ideas how to make it work across all logins?
<rackIT> kde3x
<u19809> will pose my problem there too then
<jwill> u19809: Oh, didn't read the first part.  It's probably a kubuntu thing if it started when you updated...
<u19809> don't know ... I have a radeon 9200 card and had to mess around with it a bit .. currently I removed the xorg.conf and everything is auto detected.
<subito> is there a way to create a ad-hoc network using knetworkmanager or is that normal that nothing happens when i click on "new ad-hoc network ..."
<iconmefisto> subito: try going to manage connections, and set up a wireless ad hoc connection
<subito> iconmefisto: and add network? ok i'll try that next time i can test, i don't remember if i've already tried that
<iconmefisto> subito: knetworkmanager works for me, but it's very quirky and fussy sometimes
<BluesKaj> wicd works with a lot of chips...knetworkmanager didn't work well on my network
<subito> iconmefisto: i've tried with wicd, there is a dialog window to create a ad-hoc network even with a checkbox 'share connection' that seemed perfect but the button 'OK' did not work so i was sad :d
<Kolia> subito: same here, can not connect ad hoc network with wicd
<Kolia> nothing happens
<rejohn> Hi :)  - Please: URL for HowTo setup usb memory stick to hold the KU 9.10 ISO for installation? Thanks.
<rejohn> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<netbatcharg> hola
<Daughain> Morning.
<markg85> Hi, i'm currently using KDE 4.4 Beta 2 (installed like the instructions told me on the kubuntu site) but now i wonder if there is something like a snapshots kde repository to get newer packages..?
<markg85> Asking this because i do have some crashes from time to time (in koinversation mainly) and my taskbar acts odd now as well..
<Kai___> kai_: You stole my name. Prepare to die.
<iconmefisto> installing even newer packages are likely to make things even more unstable markg85
<markg85> iconmefisto: don't think so since it should be close to RC status now
<markg85> iconmefisto: but is there a repository that allows me to install newer packages?
<jwill> backports
<jwill> nevermind
<iconmefisto> jwill: you mean the ppa backports?
<jwill> iconmefisto: I just read "<markg85> iconmefisto: but is there a repository that allows me to install newer packages?"
<soee> how can i change my account image, if i try to do this in system settings i have information that its forbidden by administrator?
<jwill> soee: Explain?
<iconmefisto> markg85: do you have this in sources.list: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu karmic main
<jwill> soee: Nevermind, I tried it and got the same error.
<soee> jwill: ok :/
<soee> so it might be some bug ?
<markg85> iconmefisto: does that have newer kde packages then KDE 4.4 beta 2?
<jwill> soee: Yeah, I think so.
<soee> jwill: ok thnx
<iconmefisto> markg85: I don't really know, but backports suggests there may be something newer
<jwill> soee: Wait a min, asking someone in #kde who doesn't use kubuntu
<soee> jwill: yes i see
<markg85> Oh, iconmefisto, does kubuntu 10.4 beta contain more up to date packages of KDE?
<markg85> And is ATI (FGLRX) working in there..
<jwill> soee: http://pastebin.ca/1739477
<jwill> soee: Oh, nevermind, you're in #kde, too
<iconmefisto> markg85: don't know about fglrx, but 10.4 must be newer, right?
<soee> jwill: yes i see what they say
<markg85> iconmefisto: i don't know :P that's why i ask..
<iconmefisto> soee: I worked out how to change the icon
<soee> iconmefisto: how?
<iconmefisto> soee: go to login manager (advanced tab in systemsettings) and then go to users tab
<iconmefisto> change user image source to user, system
<iconmefisto> then you can change the icon
<soee> iconmefisto: ye got it
<Alundra> hi there. Hace anyone experienced troubles when loading  kdm  after updates? I just have "KCrash: Application 'kdmgreet' crashing..." from kdm.log. I've been googling without success. :(
<LA-Snow> how do i find the repository for Transmission?  i'd like to add it to Synaptic
#kubuntu 2010-01-06
<emgy> entonse ?
<iconmefisto> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.75-0ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Alundra> After all, I cant load X by KDM, just by "startx" command on shell.  I'v looked arround syslog and it told me  that there's no ...kdm/faces/.default.face
<iconmefisto> there you go LA-Snow, it's in official repos, universe
<LA-Snow> iconmefisto: that one lists 1.75 and not the 1.76 version that is out.  i heard adding the transmission repository fixes this and has the releases post up sooner
<iconmefisto> I see
<iconmefisto> LA-Snow: http://forum.transmissionbt.com/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=5604
<LA-Snow> there we go.  thanks, iconmefisto!
<jwill> soee: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=221463
<soee> jwill: good job
<FeasibilityStudy> I keep getting a persistent crash on Kubuntu with Dolphin file manager.  The backtrace is not useful, but I cannot find a debug package to install.  Can anyone tell me which dbg package I need for /lib/libdbus-1.so.3?
<FeasibilityStudy> I am using 9.10 with KDE 3.4.3
<FeasibilityStudy> I have installed every possible dbg package associated with dbus, but I still get a backtrace that is "not useful"
<Daughain> WB, jwill-
<jwill-> :D
<jwill-> soee: I guess that's a duplicate of this: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=183245
<Planetary> Jwill: hey I have a new problem
<Planetary> ;)
 * Daughain chuckles./
<meowkbuntu> hi there is no skype package for kubuntu strangue as skype is a verry popular application
<meowkbuntu> where can i get it.
<Daughain> skype.deb from the skype website.
<jwill-> Planetary: Augh, stop saying jwill!  It doesn't highlight as me
<Daughain> choose x86 or x64, depending on what you are running.
<meowkbuntu> o yea but its not in package manager like in ubuntu strange ay
<Daughain> Dunno,m I didnt use package manager to install it in ubuntu.
<jwill-> Planetary: Nevermind, just added it.  But it's not my name, because there's another jwill somewhere on this network.
<Daughain> I used the .deb in the first place.
<Planetary> ok.... ohhh the - at the end
<coreyB> anyone around?
<Daughain> coreyB,   No, we all went out for a beer.
<coreyB> aww you forgot me lol
 * Daughain chuckles.
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: I think it's in medibuntu?
<coreyB> anywho, the thing on the kubuntu 9.10 desktop called, "desktop" i accidently deleted it, any idea how to get it back?
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<coreyB> i believe it would be called a widget but im not sure
<pinkisntwell> i uninstalled my nvidia driver and now when i start kde doesn't start, all i get is command prompt, how do i start x and kde and everything?
<jwill-> coreyB: Yeah, it's a widget.
<coreyB> yeah how do i get it back?
<jwill-> coreyB: Right click on desktop, unlock.  Then add widget, and drag folder view onto desktop
<jwill-> coreyB: Actually, just click on the cashew thing in the top right
<jwill-> coreyB: And select add widget
<coreyB> oo
<coreyB> that thing just disappeared and my desktop background went away
<coreyB> and the right click menu is like when its in gnome wtf
<Daughain> Which thing called desktop, out of curiosity?
<coreyB> Daughain,  http://bt.gd/14r
<coreyB> the thing that holds the icons
<coreyB> anyway im gonna restart
<Planetary> ok so i installed kubuntu on a new computer and it wont boot. I selected the rights hd on boot priority, it is set as slave and the master has windows on it. I get "FXE-E53 no boot file name received" "no perating system found"
<Planetary> The partition numbering is not in order. could that be the problem?
<coreyB> ok
<Daughain> How the hell did he delete that?
<coreyB> i just clicked the X button on the widget? >.>
<Daughain> ?????
<Daughain> I gotta see this....
<meowkbuntu> URI: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu
<meowkbuntu> Distrubution: jaunty
<coreyB> shall i take a screenshot?
<meowkbuntu> Components: partner
<meowkbuntu> whats the latest info for ubuntu 9.10 please
<FloodBotK1> meowkbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Daughain> Desktop folder?
<meowkbuntu> not a flood if its less than 5 lines and only one post every 5 minuts
<Daughain> meowkbuntu,   What about karmic? WHat info?
<coreyB> jwill- u there?
<meowkbuntu> Daughain: see info i posted ^ thats for 9.04 jaunty. whats replacment for 9.10
<jwill-> coreyB: Yeah
<Daughain> coreyB,   Screenshot please,
<coreyB> kk sec
<coreyB> Daughain,  http://i48.tinypic.com/2w4aa15.png
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: You shouldn't browese repos manually, really.
<Daughain> meowkbuntu, Are you still talking about skype?
<Daughain> coreyB,  Gimme a min while it loads.
<coreyB> lol
<coreyB> high resolution
<Daughain> lol
<meowkbuntu> Daughain: it dont matter what do i replace jaunty with as i have 9.10
<Daughain> No, issues in the lan, methins.
<meowkbuntu> its not like that
<meowkbuntu> well do i replace jaunty with karmic kola, karmic-koala, or karmic
<coreyB> Daughain,  see what im talking about?
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: How do you upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<Derath-Srvr> QUick question, what sound system is KDE using in 9.10?
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: Best way is a clean install.  But you can try upgrading.
<jwill-> Derath-Srvr: Kubuntu uses pulseaudio and xine, I think?
<meowkbuntu> jwill-: do you know if 9.10 is karmic, karmic-koala or karmic koala. when adding repos
<Derath-Srvr> sigh
<meowkbuntu> jwill-: i am not upgrading so there
<jwill-> 9.10 is karmic koala
<Derath-Srvr> I know it was using phonon (spelling?) previously, and I'm having all sorts of issues with alsa/pulse lately...
<Daughain> coreyB,   Yeah, looks like you deleted desktop folder...Trying to figure out how to get it back. =)
<coreyB> well i can see it in the home dir lol
<Daughain> coreyB,   Can ya put it back?? =)
<coreyB> how..?
<Derath-Srvr> Corey: issues with FolderView?
<jwill-> Derath-Srvr: Kubuntu adds pulseaudio to kde 4.3.  KDE is adding pulseaudio in 4.4, I think.
<coreyB> Derath-Srvr,  i deleted the desktop thing on the desktop and i wanna get it back
<Daughain> Ya, he deleted desktop folder
<pinkisntwell> i uninstalled the nvidia driver with engym or whatever it's called and now x doesn't start when i start kubuntu. how do i reinstall and enable it from the command line?
<coreyB> oo
<coreyB> fixed it. lol
<Daughain> How?=)
<Derath-Srvr> Sounds like the FolderView plasmoid was removed if the folder is still in the home directory
<coreyB> i went in my home dir,  and dragged Desktop to the Desktop LOL
<coreyB> and then clicked FolderView
<Daughain> Oi/111
<Daughain> Least ya got it fixed. =)
<coreyB> oo sweet
<coreyB> i can do that with multiple folders :D
<Derath-Srvr> Now if only the issues I'm having with alsa were that easy lol
<coreyB> *Shrugs* alsa.. lol
<Daughain> oOOO.....I need to look into that...
<coreyB> hey Daughain  is there anyway to just make the icons use the whole desktop instead of folder view?
<Daughain> You dragging the folder from dolphin onto desktop, coreyB ?
<coreyB> yeah
<meowkbuntu> ok all this is for ubuntu http://pastebin.ca/1739577. how do i do same thing in kubuntu
<Derath-Srvr> Corey: should be able to do that with multiple folderview plasmoids and use the options on each to display whichever folder
<iconmefisto> kubuntu now installs pulseaudio by default, jwill- ?
<Daughain> coreyB,   Yeah, you drag the icon onto the desktop.
<jwill-> iconmefisto: It's installed on my computer, and I didn't install it
<jwill-> iconmefisto: So presuably yes
<Daughain> Lemme try something..
<meowkbuntu> Daughain: jwill- would you know
<coreyB> hmm
<coreyB> Daughain,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GckZ_HuHUgI
<coreyB> watch about 40 seconds in, i dont have that Activity thing any idea?
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: Know what?
<pinkisntwell> is there anything special i should do to use nvidia driver? i have installed the nvidia-glx package but i only get a command line when i start, x doesn't start at all
<meowkbuntu> jwill-: i posted ^
<meowkbuntu> jwill-: ok all this is for ubuntu http://pastebin.ca/1739577. how do i do same thing in kubuntu
<tsimpson> coreyB: that's just under "Desktop settings"
<coreyB> tsimpson,  all i have is Desktop
<coreyB> here
<Daughain> Waiting for it to load......Again...
<coreyB> me will screenshot it lol
<Derath-Srvr> pink: you installed the glx and now x won't start?
<coreyB> ohhh wait
<coreyB> tsimpson,  they moved it, he was using the beta
<meowkbuntu> jwill-: can you take a look thanks
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: Helping some other person right now, so I might take a few minutes
<tsimpson> make sure you have plasma-widget-folderview
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: btw, "pastebin - page not found - searching for 1739577."
<coreyB> :))
<coreyB> you guys are incredibly awesome
<Derath-Srvr> meow: I think I had gone to adobe's website and got it, but let me double check...
<tsimpson> jwill-: take off the '.' at the end
<jwill-> tsimpson: Wow. It's a miracle.
<jwill-> tsimpson: I just clicked on the link in quassel :S
<Derath-Srvr> meow: just checked, I'm not sure if it's a 32-bit binary, but I believe the one I used was off adobe's website
<meowkbuntu> jwill-: it is http://pastebin.ca/1739583
<jwill-> Yeah, sorry
<meowkbuntu> Derath-Srvr: thats teh ubuntu way of adding it. it will be similar but not the same for kubuntu
<pinkisntwell> guys, do you know that if you resize a windows partition without leaving a lot of free space for windows (over 3 GB) it will crash at startup? (windows will crash that is)
<meowkbuntu> no prob jwill-you are a busy boy atm
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: Wait, you want acrobat reader? It's terrible compared to Okular.
<Daughain> Windows always crashes.....
<Derath-Srvr> meow: agreed that the pastebin is ubuntu's way, let me check kpackage, but I do know that pulling it from adobe's website (http://get.adobe.com/reader/?promoid=BUIGO) will work as well
<Derath-Srvr> meow: You should have synaptic installed, right?
<meowkbuntu> ok thanks jwill-i will try okular then
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: Okular is the best pdf reader I've ever used.  I love it some.
<Derath-Srvr> meowkbuntu: acroread is listed in synaptic... not to bash on you jwill :)
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: But you could do the same thing as in ubuntu.  Kubuntu even uses the exact same application to enable the partner repos as ubuntu
<iconmefisto> meowkbuntu: it's pretty much the same as in ubuntu adding partner repos. go to kpackagekit, settings, edit software sources, "other software" tab, then tick the line that says "ubuntu karmic partner"
<meowkbuntu> ok thanks jwill-i will try okular then
<MrZergling> Can anyone tell me how to disable the window previews that popup when you hover hover a button on the taskbar?
<jwill-> MrZergling: Right click on taskbar, settings
<jwill-> MrZergling: And uncheck the "show tooltips" thing
<iconmefisto> I agree about okular (unless you have unusual pdfs with forms or other special features)
<MrZergling> thanks
<meowkbuntu> jwill-: no not quite the same synaptic(on ubuntu) is different to kpackagekit (on kubuntu)
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: I mean "Software Sources." It's a gtk application, and that annoys me.
<iconmefisto> meowkbuntu: the settings module is software-properties-kde, in ubuntu it's software-properties-gtk
<iconmefisto> meowkbuntu: they are functionally the same, just different widget styles
<meowkbuntu> i just installed medibuntu to get skype for kubuntu but its still not in package manager. i used this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<mgt> Did you run apt-get update after adding the Medibuntu repositories?
<pinkisntwell> how can i tell kubuntu to use the nvidia-glx driver?
<pinkisntwell> do i only need to edit xorg.conf/
<pinkisntwell> ?
<jwill-> pinkisntwell: there are like 4 people trying to help you in #kde
<pinkisntwell> jwill-: yes but i thought maybe someone will know here, since it's distro-specific question
<jwill-> pinkisntwell: We don't know yet, really.  But yeah, it probably is.  But kubuntu tends to get more elementary questions, whereas there are often developers hanging around in #kde
<pinkisntwell> what's that applet that lets you change the graphics drivers?
<Derath-Srvr> hardware drivers
<Derath-Srvr> or jockey-kde
<jwill-> pinkisntwell: If it's working now, don't remove the graphics driver again.  It generally doesn't end well.
<pinkisntwell> no no, some other app, like envyq or something like that
<jwill-> pinkisntwell: Envy isn't needed anymore.
<pinkisntwell> jwill-: no i just want to see if that app has detected that i changed the driver, i will not change it
<Derath-Srvr> I used jockey to install mine
<Derath-Srvr> can use that to check (system>hardware drivers)
<jwill-> pinkisntwell: Nvidia cards are supported fine.  If it was ATI, you might need envy, maybe.
<Derath-Srvr> jwill: have I seen you posting in system76's forums? just wondering cause the nick was familiar...
<jwill-> Derath-Srvr: Nope.  Most posts I have on any forum is ubuntu at 4.
<Derath-Srvr> Ah, okay, n/m then... I think I'm off to go do a reinstall...
<luis__> i need help!
<luis__> ffmpeg is saying conversion of youtube videos to mp3 fails!!!!!
<luis__> but come on, it converted nicely flvs to mp3 before!!!!
<luis__> whats happening...
<jwill-> Have you updated since then, or something?
<jwill-> luis__: ?
<luis__> ehmm
<luis__> now i didnt update
<luis__> it just stoped converting to mp3
<jwill-> luis__: How long ago did it stop working?
<luis__> like 1-2 weeks ago?
<jwill-> luis__: How long ago did it last work?
<luis__> now 1 sec
<luis__> in christmas
<Daughain> This is getting far too amusing...
<luis__> i could download and convert to mp3 the song from youtbe
<luis__> verano azul
<luis__> later it stoped working
<jwill-> Paste the error message?
<Zeppelin> what's the KDE package manager
<Zeppelin> and where is it located
<jwill-> KPackageKit
<jwill-> It's under System
<jwill-> Zeppelin: ^
<Zeppelin> thank you
<Zeppelin> I'm new to the kDE but so far i can say i really love it
<Zeppelin> jwill-
<Zeppelin> what about a terminal? where is it located?
<Zeppelin> and can i still sudo apt-get install <package>?
<jwill-> Zeppelin: konsole and yes
<jwill-> Zeppelin: I think it's under Utilities
<mgt> It's under System.
<Zeppelin> I really like KDE
<Zeppelin> :)
<Zeppelin> It makes erry thing look cooler
<jwill-> Kubuntu has some issues, though.  So watch out.
<jwill-> D:
<mgt> The issues is what makes it fun. :p
<jacob_> what issues does KDE have?
<Daughain> compiz ujnder kde is hilarious.
<mgt> People run Compiz under KDE?
 * Daughain nods.
<Daughain> This cube thing is hilairous.
<Daughain> And, I'm easily amused. =)
<mgt> Just stick to Kwin's cube. =)
<Daughain> But this is just too funny.
<Zeppelin_> wow
<Zeppelin_> this is really cool
<Zeppelin_> why would you even BOTHER with Gnome after seeing the magic of the KDE
<Daughain> Gnome is great, epecially for office type use.
<Daughain> And, if your a purist, well...Al the flashy 'windows' crap is just that. =)
<Daughain> Different needs and opinions.
<Daughain> And, for those first switching to a linux distro, gnome is a good place to start. Makes it easy to learn.
<Zeppelin_> i guess..
<Zeppelin_> but truly
<mgt> Ubuntu is much more polished than Kubuntu as well. Although that's more an Ubuntu/Kubuntu distinction rather than a Gnome/KDE one.
<Zeppelin_> my opinion is that the flashy 'windows' crap is a loook into the future
<Zeppelin_> anything else is just like going back into the past of computers
<Daughain> I dunno, I instaled Ubuntu 9.10, added kde yesterday, and compiz today.
<mgt> Nothing wrong with retro tools. =P
<Daughain> Zeppelin_,   Kinda, but, if you need to implement a linux distro for 1000 people, it is easier prolly safer to go with a standard gnome interface.
<Daughain> What you do with your home system, is al up to you, busniess implementations,howoever....
<jwill-> Gnome is more stable, but it's not really moving forward.
<Daughain> Agreed......But, I could see bored office workers playing with thier desktops and not getting much work done. =)
<Daughain> WB, coreyB
<coreyB> thanks Daughain
<mgt> The Facebook Plasmoid will cause unprecedented amounts of lost productivity if KDE is ever mass-deployed in an enterprise environment.
<Zeppelin_> GRR
<Zeppelin_> This weather applet is pissing me off
<Daughain> mgt, kinda my point. =)
<Zeppelin_> what do I enter for my city?
<coreyB> no comment.
<Daughain> What city do you live in?
<Zeppelin_> Costa Mesa
<Daughain> So enter that.?
<Zeppelin_> i put it in and it gives me an error
<jwill-> ?
<jwill-> It might not have a service that provides weather data for that area
<Daughain> What country's weather service are you using?
<Zeppelin_> NOAA
<Daughain> And its still gving you an error?
<Zeppelin_> yes
<Daughain> Hmmm.....WHats the next biggest city near you?
<Zeppelin_> dunno
<Zeppelin_> Los Angeles?
<Daughain> Ummmm.....I was thining of short driving distance. :P
<jwill-> Then yeah, it has info for your area
<jwill-> try LA, maybe?
<coreyB> hey jwill-  is there any way to install compiz on kubuntu?
<jwill-> sudo aptitude purge compiz-core?
<jwill-> or remove if you don't want to be that hardcore
<coreyB> oo
<jwill-> purge removes settings and stuff
<coreyB> why would i wanna do that? :P
<Daughain> imme a sec and I'll see if I can find it for ya, coreyB
<coreyB> >:D
<Daughain> apt-get install compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<Daughain> For kde implementations. Same apt-get I used for my install.
<coreyB> ah ok
<coreyB> woot 13 minutes left.. dang my slow download :((d
<Daughain> And, it was OOB for me.
<Daughain> http://wiki.debian.org/Compiz
<Daughain> INcase you need more help configuring.
<coreyB> what browser do you use Daughain?
<Daughain> firefox for now.
<Daughain> Need to get around to trying chrom.
<Daughain> e
<coreyB> thats what iv'e been using ^
<Zeppelin_> how many people actually use Konqueror
<coreyB> 123 not me.
<Zeppelin_> instead of just apt-gettin' firefox
<Zeppelin_> 123 not me either :)
 * Zeppelin_ <3's ff
<Daughain> Tried konquerror, and it was slow as all hell......
<Zeppelin_> couldn't find package firefox?
<Zeppelin_> wat
<coreyB> i wish apple would make safari for linux >:(
<Daughain> No, defalt from the initial KDE install....
<Daughain> I added kde to Ubuntu, so, already had firefox installed.
<Zeppelin_> so
<Zeppelin_> how do i get firefox
<coreyB> apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Zeppelin_> wow this channel is so resourceful
<Zeppelin_> how do i get a girlfriend?
<Daughain> Get off your computer?
<coreyB> impress her.
 * Daughain grins.
<Zeppelin_> wow 2 great answers
<Zeppelin_> :)
<Daughain> We try. )
<jwill-> coreyB: Chrome is just as fast as safari
<mgt> Show her your vim skills.
<Zeppelin_> haha
<jwill-> coreyB: If speed really matters, you could install it
<Zeppelin_> actually i know a few girls who are impressed at my computer skills
<Zeppelin_> but they are b cups
<Zeppelin_> f u
<coreyB> jwill-, im about to try actually
<coreyB> last time i tried, it was a bit buggy
<Daughain> Zeppelin_,   There *is* such a thing as too much boobie.
<jwill-> coreyB: Haven't found many bugs for a few weeks
<mgt> Depends on which one you install.
<Zeppelin_> Daughain: Never!
<Zeppelin_> how do I add a program to the favorites menu?
<coreyB> jwill-,  wine or crossover?
<jwill-> coreyB: Dude.  Neither.
<coreyB> Zeppelin_,  right click the program and add to favorites
<mgt> Neither. Get the native Linux version.
<JCDG> hello friends
<coreyB> o.o
<coreyB> safari has a native linux?!?!
<jwill-> coreyB: http://www.google.com/chrome
<mgt> No, Chrome.
<jwill-> Wait, what?  I was talking about chrome.
<coreyB> jwill-,  i was talking about safari lol
<mgt> Oh.
<Daughain> There an apt-get for chrome yet?
<mgt> Yeah.
<Zeppelin_> der is?
<jwill-> coreyB: Chrome uses same rendering engine, has native linux, and has extensions.
<mgt> Google has Linux repositories.
<jwill-> Daughain: You need to add the repository, but yeah
<Daughain> apt-get chrome?
<jwill-> Daughain: http://www.google.com/chrome
<Daughain> jwill-,  Figgers, where can I find the repo?
<Daughain> lol
<jwill-> Daughain: The package adds it for you
<Zeppelin_> does anyone here know the hotkey(s) on firefox for showing the homepage
<jwill-> Daughain: It's weird like that.
<mgt> But it makes it a bit of a pain to update.
<Daughain> Ok, got one default set up.
<mgt> http://www.google.com/linuxrepositories/apt.html
<jwill-> Yeah, nevermind O_O... don't know what I was thinking.
<mgt> Easier to update, and you can get access to the developer releases if you want bleeding-edge.
<Daughain> OK, lets see what chrome is like.
<JCDG> I'm having some trouble with the multimedia buttons on my pc, I used to have Gnome (ubuntu) but then I installed the kubuntu desktop and now the button does not work anymore, where can I check the buttons actions?
<JCDG> In this case is the mute button, the volume ones work fine...
<jwill-> keyboard?
<jwill-> System Settings -> Keyboard, JCDG.
<coreyB> yo Daughain  should i disable the Kwin effects?
<jwill-> JCDG: Under Global Keyboard Shortcuts
<Daughain> coreyB,   I didnt.
<jwill-> I think KDE auto-detects it
<Daughain> coreyB,   Just ran that apt-get and went from there.....
<jwill-> JCDG: I think it's meta+M by default.
<coreyB> ah okie dokie
<Daughain> coreyB,    systemsettings --> default applications --> window manager.  Select compiz.
<Daughain> coreyB,   That is the path to get compiz running in kde.
<JCDG> jwill-, ok, let me check that, Thanks..
<pvp_yu> fff
<jwill-> fff!
<coreyB> oh ok
<pvp_yu> test
<pvp_yu> can you look me
<jwill-> We can look you.
<pvp_yu> OH
<Max-P> Hi, is there a way to reset applications association un KDE4? (Mp3->Amarok, etc) Since I was using gnome, it's a real mess in applications association (MP3 opends totem, ogg opens mplayer, png opens oeg, etc there's a lot)
<jwill-> You could probably delete the settings file for this in .kde
<pvp_yu> this software can't input chinese
<jwill-> Max-P: But I'm not sure where it is.  You can manually edit them in System Settings -> advance tab -> file associations
<Max-P> jwill: yes but there are a lot of them
<pvp_yu> a lot of chinese ?
<Max-P> jwill: and my .kde is clean from about 2 hours ago, I was using gnome and just installed KDE 2 hours ago
<Daughain> No faster than firefox.
<Daughain> pvp_yu,   You using ubuntu?
<pvp_yu> yes
<jwill-> Daughain: It is, but probably not noticeable.
<pvp_yu> kde is so Cumbersome
<jwill-> pvp_yu: Kubuntu.
<Daughain> jwill-,   If it isnt noticeable, what difference does it make?? =)
<pvp_yu> kubuntu 9.10
<JCDG> jwill-, I reasing the button, but it does not work yet...
<jwill-> You came to the kde ubuntu channel just to insult kde :S
<Daughain> pvp_yu,   Do you have kde installed as well?
<jwill-> Daughain: Well, it is :D
<jwill-> Daughain: The sandboxing is nice.  When one tab locks up, the browser remains responsive.
<Daughain> jwill-,   Well, If I cant find a way to make it daeker, I;m going back to firefox. =)
<jwill-> Daughain: Whereas firefox would just crash
<Daughain> jwill-,   That is nice.
<pvp_yu> yes i installed
<JCDG> jwill-, every time I hit the mute button a bar appears in the middle of the screen showing "100%"...
<jwill-> Daughain: https://tools.google.com/chrome/intl/en/themes/index.html
<Daughain> pvp_yu,  When you log into your account, you can change the keyboard layout on the bottom of tat screen.
<pvp_yu> but i used GNOME
<jwill-> JCDG: Take a screenshot please?
<JCDG> ok...
<Daughain> pvp_yu,   The same screen also has a little box at the bottom to change from gnome to kde.
<coreyB> Daughain,  im deffinatly sticking to Kwin lol
<Daughain> jwill-,  Damn that was fast...
<Daughain> coreyB,   Wassup?
<coreyB> Daughain,  as in, Kwin was more snappy than compiz
<mgt> No surprises there.
<Daughain> coreyB,    I havent noticed any speed issues...
<pvp_yu> I am not very good at English
<Daughain> coreyB,  And Im not running that new of a system either.
<JCDG> jwill-, http://img189.imageshack.us/i/instantnea1s.png/
<coreyB> Daughain,  no no, i mean the effects are more snappy (useful. and the wobbly windows is better)
<Daughain> I just need to find out how to re-enable the shatter effect. That was cool. =)
<jwill-> pvp_yu: I was just talking to someone in #kde whose first language is chinese.  He might still be there, if you don't know much English.
<Daughain> Set up the cube, thats hilarious. =)
<jwill-> coreyB: Compiz is way more configurable than kwin effects, but it takes ages to get it usable.
<mgt> Cube + Skydome = Pointless, but fun.
<pvp_yu> 去吃午饭了 bye
<Daughain> coreyB,   Once again you catch me only shortly after an instal, s I dont know much about it yet.
<jwill-> pvp_yu: Yuking
<Daughain> mgt  Exceedingly amusing, yes.
<Daughain> jwill-,  I think he wanted to change his keyboard layout.,
<Zeppelin_> hmm
<Zeppelin_> how do i change the desktop bckground
<jwill-> Zeppelin_: Right click on it
<mgt> Right Click -> Desktop Settings
<jwill-> JCDG: That's pretty weird
<pvp_yu> Right button
<JCDG> jwill-, I know, that's why I came here...the thing is that it works on gnome...
<jwill-> JCDG: When did it appear, and is it always there?
<pvp_yu> or system Preferences
<JCDG> yeah always, I installed the kubuntu desktop this weekend...and I've been testing it since then...
<jwill-> JCDG: And it's been there for always?
<jwill-> JCDG: :D
<JCDG> jwill-,  always, I installed the kubuntu desktop this weekend...and I've been testing it since then...
<JCDG> no, no, sorry, is not always, it appears everytime i hit the mute button
<jwill-> JCDG: When does it appear on login?
<jwill-> JCDG: Okay... and it stays there?
<meowkbuntu> kde is not as good and easy to use as gnome. kde looks more like xp. gnome acts more like it imho and i like gnome better
<jwill-> If you installed KDE over gnome, it's probably some gnome thing that's screwed up now
<JCDG> jwill-, so I push the mute button but the sound does not get mute,no, the vanishes after a second...
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: Kde doesn't look like anything but KDE, esp since it's so themeable
<pvp_yu> may be kde looks more like windows vista
<jwill-> JCDG: Okay, go to System Settings -> Keyboard
<meowkbuntu> yes more like win vista now
<Daughain> meowkbuntu, All a case of what you like. Once you get used to kde, it isnt tat bad, acvtually.
<JCDG> jwill-, done I'm there
<meowkbuntu> i do not like kde it is harder to configure than gnome
<jwill-> global shortcuts
<JCDG> Daughain, In fact I work faster with Kde...even that I'm not used to it...
<jwill-> meowkbuntu: It _can_ be configured.  Gnome can't, not really.
<pvp_yu> haha gnome is very simple
<JCDG> jwill-, done
<Daughain> I havent had any problems configuring kde.
<jwill-> JCDG: k, now find the mute action, and set the global shortcut to your mute button
<Daughain> JCDG, I havent even had kde for a full 24 hours yet and I;m having no issues with it.
<Daughain> OK, mebbe it is 24 hours now, just looked at the clock. =)
<JCDG> jwill-, should I use the Kmix tab??
<meowkbuntu> i have thoings stuff up. my network card needed confugering. on ubuntu it just auto set up. sound took more to configure. gnome auto.
<Daughain> Though, I do admit to liking the compiz cube arrangement. =)
<mgt> Daughain: You're right, Compiz is a lot more mature than Kwin.
<Daughain> meowkbuntu,  Why didnt you ust use the repos to install kde, instead of switching to kubuntu?
<jwill-> JCDG: http://imagebin.ca/view/biedqT7.html
<meowkbuntu> compiz is no good for anyone it can hang up alot of applications so most expoert users turn the desktop effects off
<jwill-> JCDG: You should be there
<mgt> "Most expert users"?
<meowkbuntu> Daughain: conflicts woth gnome happen when you do that ime
 * Daughain is wondering if he shoud be insulted...
<Daughain> meowkbuntu,  Thats exactly what I did with no conflicts or issues.
<JCDG> jwill-, but it will only affect amarok or the entire sound system?
<mgt> Daughain: Don't let him get to you =P
<Daughain> As I said, 24 hours ago.
<Daughain> mgt  No worries. =)
<jwill-> Daughain: I've had problems with that.  At the very least all the gnome clutter left over is annoying.
<meowkbuntu> yes mtg thanks missed that
<jwill-> JCDG: Everything.
<meowkbuntu> ^ mgt
<jwill-> JCDG: Or maybe just amarok... hmm
<Daughain> jwill-,   ATM I'm keeping gnome, incase I decide to go back.
<jwill-> JCDG: Yeah, I think that's just amarok.
<JCDG> jwill-, uhmm so should we go back to the kmix tab?
<jwill-> JCDG: Well, what application is causing that?
<meowkbuntu> jwill-: if you know how to use gnome properly or learn how to then its better than kde. and kde3.5 was better than the latest version in kubuntu 9.10
<jwill-> JCDG: Oh, the dropdown menu... didn't even see that :D
<mgt> What's with this chronic Ubuntu/Kubuntu tension? It's the same distro underneath, just different desktop environments.
<meowkbuntu> wish they had just continued with kde3.5 and not revamped it
<Daughain> meowkbuntu,  The only issue I had after installig kde was having to rediscover my wifi network. :P
<jwill-> JCDG: Yes, yes you should
<JCDG> jwill-, uhmm i think the entire sound system cause anything gets muted jejej
<meowkbuntu> JCDG: do you have ksound manager installed
<jwill-> jejej = spanish text laughter, right?
 * Daughain chuckles.
<mgt> This is so confusing. Can't we all standardise on lol?
<JCDG> jwill-, yeahhh its like hehehe in english :D
<meowkbuntu> mgt: lol
<meowkbuntu> lol = lots of love < thats true
<mgt> Kekeke if you're in South Korea.
<JCDG> meowkbuntu, I don't know cause I have just installed the kubuntu desktop 2 days ago...
<meowkbuntu> mgt: hohoho if in rthe north pole
<JCDG> jwill-, I assing the button but it does not work yet...:(
<meowkbuntu> JCDG: then check
<jwill-> JCDG: You applied?
<meowkbuntu> heieheieheie if you have evil intentions
<jwill-> JCDG: KDE settings always need you to press the apply button, whereas gnome ones usually just apply right away
<JCDG> meowkbuntu, how do I check?? jwill- in fact, the button is already set, like it should been working fine but it does not
<meowkbuntu> JCDG: i cant remember jwill can you help
<Daughain> jwill-,   Thats actually one of the things I *like* about kde.=)
<meowkbuntu> jwill-: JCDGthere is a terminal command to see if an application is installed or not.
<meowkbuntu> jwill-: JCDG there is a terminal command to see if an application is installed or not.
<jwill-> meowkbuntu, JCDG: apt-cache show <package name> should do it
<meowkbuntu> i just dont remember it
<JCDG> with package name being what???
<mgt> jwill: That'll search for a program in the repository, not if it's installed or not.
<mgt> meowkbuntu: If you want to check whether a package is installed, run "dpkg -l | grep <packagename>" If you get a hit, it means it's installed.
<mgt> Right, I'm off. Have fun.
<JCDG> which one will be the package name?
<meowkbuntu> mgt: jwill-is csound any good
<JCDG> jwill-, which one will be the package name?
<meowkbuntu> ok gtg now by all
<Daughain> Later mgt
<jwill-> JCDG: Of what?
<JCDG> the apply button does not activate cause, the button set is the same as if it would have been working fine...but it is not..
<jwill-> JCDG: Screenshot?
<JCDG> ok...
<jwill-> Yesterday I spent about half an hour trying to fix something that wasn't borken, and would have spent more time if I hadn't asked for a screenshot D:
<JCDG> jwill-, indeed that always happen hehehe...
<Daughain> OK, not happy with chrome. wont let me uload an attachment....
<jwill-> Daughain: Use firefox, then.
<JCDG> jwill-, http://imagebin.ca/view/IL2aDhYu.html
<jwill-> Daughain: The more people who use firefox rather than chrome, the better.
<jwill-> Okay, click on custom, then press your mute button
<jwill-> JCDG: ^
<Daughain> jwill-,   Ok, gotta ask why... =)
<JCDG> jwill-, I did that but the system recongnize that the new input is the same as the old one, and the apply button does not activate...
<jwill-> Oh, I see.
<jwill-> So it doesn't mute at all?
<JCDG> jwill-, No,not a bit...
<jwill-> JCDG: And you installed over gnome?  What distro?
<JCDG> I installed kubuntu desktop over ubuntu
<JCDG> jwill-, I installed kubuntu desktop over ubuntu
<jwill-> JCDG: Oh right, this is the kubuntu channel...
<Daughain> lol
<jwill-> JCDG: Well, you probably have some gnome volume thing running that's showing that volume thing.
<jwill-> JCDG: Actually, what does increasing/decreasing volume look like
<jwill-> ?
<JCDG> jwill-, hehehe that must be it, but the decreasing and incresing work fine....they look the same as the "100%" bar
<jwill-> JCDG: Okay, I hadn't used kmix volume shortcuts before... sorry, that's actually kmix
<jwill-> JCDG: I was horribly wrong.  Can you reduce your volume to zero?
<Guest55515> hello, when i install kde4.4 beta2, my system crashes, nothing shows up on startup, seems like some gfx card problem to me
<JCDG> jwill-, yeahhh and anything sounds...
<jwill-> Guest55515: Hello again.
<Guest55515> hello :)
<jwill-> JCDG: Is there any sound at 0 volume?
<Guest55515> is anybody else facing this kinda problem?
<JCDG> jwill-, no there's not...
<jwill-> JCDG: That's good, right?
<jwill-> JCDG: Just means mute is broken.
<JCDG> jwill-, yeahh and that's what I wanted to fix :)...
<Daughain> Hmmm...
<jwill-> Daughain: You fix it.
<jwill-> :D
<JCDG> Daughain, are you the chosen one???...
<Daughain> Errrr......
<Daughain> Umm.....
<Daughain> Hunh?
<Daughain> What ya got, JCDG ?
<JCDG> Daughain, I got the mute feature broken...
<Daughain> Hardware or soft?
<JCDG> Daughain, soft cause it works con gnome, but not in kde...
<jwill-> JCDG: Right click on kmix in system tray and select "mute" (in spanish :D)
<Daughain> JCDG,  I was asking if you had a physical mute button that wasnt working.
<jwill-> Daughain: Yeah
<jwill-> JCDG: Does that work?
<JCDG> jwill-, no that does not work, in fact every time i push that button a sound bar appears and shows "100%"...
<jwill-> JCDG: Hm.
<Daughain> Press your mute button, and whe it shows 100% press it again. WHat does it do?
<jwill-> kde version?
<Daughain> No, the physical button.
<jwill-> Daughain: That's not the problem, since he gets the same problem by telling kmix to mute with his mouse
<JCDG> doneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Daughain> JCDG,  SO what was the fix?
<JCDG> Let me tell you what happend, I did a right click on the system tray sound button and I choose, "selec the master channel"
<JCDG> and then I selected Master, it was set to PCM...
<jwill-> oooh
<jwill-> Cool.
<Daughain> Oi....
<JCDG> jwill-, so why was it set to PCM? what's PCM in the first place??
<jwill-> JCDG: Different audio out.  Some applications use it, some don't.  I don't question linux audio.
<jwill-> JCDG: It is enough to drive a man insane.
 * Daughain chuckles....
<Daughain> Actually, its not that hard, overall.
<JCDG> Daughain, uhmmm...I had a lot of problems with pulse audio on the 8.10 and 9.04...
<Daughain> JCDG,   So did I, specially as I have an HDMI card on this system. :P
<Daughain> Took me a week or so to get it all sorted, icluding tracking down a new dirver for it.
<JCDG> jwill-[afk], Daughain why do not U/K/X/buntu use the same sound output???...
<Daughain> I've only used ubuntu....
<jwill-[afk]> They do, pretty much.
<jwill-[afk]> And now I'm really afk
<JCDG> what does AFK mean???...
<Daughain> But, they all seem to share the same basics in alsa.
<Daughain> AFK == Away From Keyboard
<JCDG> Daughain, uhmm so what's the difference between PCM and MAster??'
<Daughain> Though, kde and gnome seem to vary thier impementation, not the basic audio.
<Daughain> Dunno........I set my systems up in ubuntu, *then* add kde packages.
<Daughain> I dont actualy install kubuntu.
<Daughain> I;ve never seen pcm.
<JCDG> Daughain, That's what I did, I installed kubuntu desktop on ubuntu...and I got that problem :s..
<Daughain> What do you ean by kubuntu desktop?
<Daughain> You instaled kde into ubuntu?
<JCDG> yeahhh...
<Daughain> Ok.
<Daughain> See I havent had any problems at all with my instalation.
<JCDG> uhmm in fact this is what i did sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Daughain> Oh, I dunno what that is.
<Daughain> I manually selected all ter kde packages from synaptics.
<Daughain> 306 packages in total.
<coreyB> how do i change my cursor in kubuntu 9.10?
<Daughain> Look around, coreyB   I remember finding it, but not where right now.
<coreyB> found it... LOL
<Daughain> :P
 * Daughain chuckles.
<jwill-[afk]> coreyB: sys settings -> keyboard ->mouse -> mouse themes
<Daughain> WB, jwill
<coreyB> jwill, thanks :)
<jwill> coreyB: Yeah, mouse is in keyboard.  Makes so much sense.
<JCDG> Daughain, wasn't it easier to do write "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"???
<Daughain> JCDG,   POssibly, but, I didnt run acrss that meta-package. Not too sure I would have used it anyway, but.
<JCDG> Daughain, Acrss? what's that?
<Daughain> JCDG,   Across. typo.
<JCDG> Uhmm ok ok ok....I understood now...
<Daughain> JCDG,   Also, I like to have an idea of what I am installing.
<Daughain> This spinning cube thing is hilarious.
<JCDG> Daughain, yeah that seems a good reason....You mean compiz??' is there something like kompiz in KDE???
<Daughain> JCDG,    Compiz installs for kde, yes. I'm running it right now, and coreyB installed it earlier.
<Daughain> apt-get install compiz-kde compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<JCDG> Daughain, and does it get the system slower???...
<Daughain> Nope, I havebt noticed any sloth, nor extra heat from the instal.
<Daughain> I'm running 2.0Ghz w/2G ram
<Daughain> Err..dual core 2.0Ghz
<Daughain> I'm also on a laptop, so I tend to pay more attention to the heat issue.
<JCDG> Uhmm ok, I have a 2.0 core 2 duo...and 1.5 GB ram....
<Daughain> Switching from windows to ubuntu was worth 40 degrees F.
<JCDG> Daughain, why so???
<jwill> All this talk of audio problems... now mine doesn't work :S
<Daughain> windows is clunky and crappy, runnig too much shit for no reason, basically.
<Daughain> jwill,     If it didnt suck so bad, I would laugh.
<jwill> Only flash
<Daughain> JCDG,   MS has always designed top heavy code.
<Daughain> jwill,   Only flash has sound?
<jwill> Daughain: Inverse
<jwill> Daughain: Only flash doesn't have sound
<JCDG> Daughain, Yeah i use it at work and it is just as quick as a lazy turtle
<Daughain> jwill,   Girls system is like that, but I also have two sound cards in that system.
<jwill> Just going to log out quickly to see if that fixes it
<jwill> Since it was working yesterday
 * Daughain nods.
<Daughain> JCDG,   Yeah, and all that extra proccy power turns into heat, and on a lappy, heat can kill faster than anything else.
<Daughain> Any love for ya, jwill ??
<jwill> Daughain: That fixed it
<Daughain> Cool.
<jacob_> how do I access a list of running processes
<Daughain> In kde?
<Scunizi> I've just done an Akonadi Server Self-Test and have an error in the MySQL server log.. it states " QtSQL driver 'QMYSQL' is required.. I've search the repos and can't find it.. any assistance would be appriciated
<jwill> jacob_: Alt + F2 and click on the graph button
<JCDG> Daughain, hehehe yeah, in fact I use Xp with the mcafee virscan 8.7i and thats really slower than a lazy turtle
<jwill> jacob_: Or type system monitor
<Daughain> JCDG,    mcafee is junk. Waste of time money and ram.
<jacob_> hmm
<jacob_> why is apt-get telling me something else is using dpkg/lock or whatever
<Daughain> JCDG,  I've been using Eset on XP systems.
<jacob_> but no other package manager is runnin
<JCDG> Daughain, you tell me, and sometimes I have to sell it, hehehehe....
<Daughain> JCDG,    Eeeewwww...... :P
<Daughain> jacob_,   Do you have any hung installs?
<JCDG> Daughain, sometimes we're not proud of our ocassional jobs jejeje...
<jacob_> i think so
<Daughain> JCDG,   Soo true. =)
<jacob_> i tried to install GIMP but it stopped halfway through so i closed the terminal
<Daughain> jacob_,   Open synaptics and see if you get any errors.
<jacob_> i did
<Daughain> jacob_,    OK, yeah, try synaptics and see about finishing the install to clear your lock issue up.
<tychicus> Does anyone know why OpenOffice Word keeps crashing when I try to open the Bibliography Database?  Thanks
<Daughain> tychicus,   You sure it has one?? =)
<JCDG> If I'm running a procees like an installation on the terminal and I hit Crtl+c, will it reaaly stop it???
<tychicus> yeah, I think so
<Daughain> tychicus,   Might wanna check synaptics and make sure the db is installed.
<Daughain> JCDG,   Never tried it, so I dunno. I do know that closing term on an install effectively pauses that install.
<tychicus> how will I know what I am looking for?
<Daughain> You need to go back and finish it, or you wont be able to instal anything else, from any source.
<Daughain> tychicus,   Try a search for openoffice and look through the offered packages.
<Daughain> tychicus,   Thats about all I can tel ya, since I dont know the package name either.
<JCDG> which one is better Dragon player or Totem???
<tychicus> Ok daughain I'll give it the ol' college try...thanks
<Daughain> JCDG,   Ive used kde for about 25 hours now. I havent tried Dragon.
<Daughain> tychicus,   Cool.....Sorry, but I;ve only been using ubuntu for about a month.
<tychicus> Me too
<Daughain> JCDG,  Thoughm totem doesnt like my setup. I'm using VLC.
<JCDG> Daughain, has you ever use another distro?...
<JCDG> I use VLC but, I want to delete redundat apps on mi pc...
<Daughain> JCDG,   No...Installed 9.04 a month ago, and upgraded to 9.10. Upgrade failed, so did a fresh install last wek.
<Daughain> Deating about trying a diff distro for another system, though.
<Daughain> Need to see if openBSD will run on my old toshiba.
<Daughain> Pent M 1.7Ghz w/ 512M ram.
<JCDG> so, I think I'm gonna erase both Totem and dragon...VLC does all the work for them...
<Scunizi> I'm trying to connect Kontact to google contacts and calendar.. I'm getting there but Akonadi server reports errors with a missing QtSQL driver "QMYSQL".. I can't find it in the repos.. How do I fix this (9.10 64bit)
<Daughain> JCDG,  Make sure VLC does it all for you before you remove totem and dragon.
<JCDG> uhmmm, well, well, i think it might, but not sure....why don't you try puppy linux or something like that?
<JCDG> is there a sound converter app for KDE???
<Daughain> Scunizi, I've been using linux for a month, if I had an answer 'd give it. Ask again when jwill gets back, he may be able to help ya.
<JCDG> like the one on gnome?...
<Scunizi> Daughain: thanks.. been using for 5 years... but gnome.. I like the new kde 4.3+.. looking to make a change
<Daughain> Look through app launcher and see, JCDG ,
<jwill_is_afk> Scunizi: Ask on #kde.
<Scunizi> jwill_is_afk: k.. thanks
<Daughain> Scunizi,   I thin I instaled 4.3.2 last night.
<jwill_is_afk> It worked in 4.2, I think
<jwill_is_afk> Before akonadi
 * jwill_is_afk is watching a movie, not really afk
<Scunizi> jwill_is_afk: I'm following this guide for the integration.. http://www.my-guides.net/en/content/view/178/26/
 * Daughain as been watching movies all night.:P
<Daughain> Japanese zombie flick right now.
<jwill_is_afk> Daughain: Any good?
<Daughain> JCDG,   Look on kde-look.com, you might find a plasmoid for conversions there.
<Daughain> I thi I saw one last night.
<jacob_> wow
<jacob_> guess what yours truly just found in the freezer
<Daughain> jwill,   Quite amusing, yes, long as you dont mnd subtitles.
<jacob_> a ms. fields ice cream cookie sandwich with his name on it
<jwill> JCDG: You might as well just use the Gnome one.
<jwill> Daughain: I prefer subtitles to bad dubbing...
 * Daughain nods to jwill 
<Daughain> I thin the converters are pretty much the same., just a case of the interface. :P
<JCDG> jwill, Daughain ok, Thanks to both, now i have to go to bed....write ya tomorrow...thanks for your help...
<Daughain> Nght, JCDG
<jwill> Weird.  Ktorrent is taking ~105% cpu in top, but only like 5% in system monitor
<jwill> Allocating disk space makes everything else on my computer lag... KTorrent sure is lame sometimes
<Daughain> Never got into torrents.
<jacob_> hey
<Daughain> Shit....
<jacob_> how do I get Adobe Flash Player onto KDE?
<jacob_> when i download the .deb
<jacob_> i get an error tryin to install
<jacob_> it says
<Daughain> With lots of patience?? =)
<jacob_> i386 wrong archiacruetre
<Daughain> HUnh????
<jwill> Daughain: Nice for downloading distros, since you can upload them.
<jwill> jacob_: Running 64 bit linux?
<Daughain> jacob_,  You have one of those x64 only cores?
<Daughain> 64 bit linux shoud still handle 32bit apps.
<Daughain> Though, there was a short run of 64 bit priccessors that wouldnt ru 32 bit at all.
<jacob_> no..
<jacob_> I'm on a 32bit machine..
<jacob_> oh
<jacob_> ....
<jacob_> .
<jacob_> .
<FloodBotK1> jacob_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacob_> .
<jacob_> if you will believe this
<Daughain> Lets hear it,
<jacob_> i downloaded the Kubuntu on my laptop
<jacob_> which is 64-bit
<jacob_> so by default
<jacob_> I downloaded a 64-bit version of Kubuntu
<jacob_> to install it
<FloodBotK1> jacob_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacob_> on my THIRTY TWO BIT DESKTOP
<jacob_> I LOLD
<Daughain> LOL
<Daughain> That would explain the issues, yes. =)
<jwill> :D
<Daughain> I do, its called jmirc. :P
<Daughain> Ya gonna stay this time, tychicus ?
 * Daughain grins.
<Daughain> lol
<Brhad56> Lately, when I boot up, I get t his error stating I can't load in full graphics mode.  I click through it and select "exit to console" but it exists to the regular login, and i log in and everything is fine.  Any ideas?
<Daughain> Sounds like a .conf issue.......Beyond tat I cant help ya.
<Daughain> By any chance do you have any duplicates?
<Brhad56> duplicate whats
<Daughain> .conf files.
<Brhad56> which .conf files are you refering too.
<Daughain> I *think* graphics are in xorg.conf
<Brhad56> i dunno
<Daughain> /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Daughain> If there is more than one, that could be your problrem.
<Brhad56> just one.. ..also got a xorg.conf.dist-upgrade-200910302227 and xorg.conf.failsafe dated 2009-12-01, which is before this started happening
<Daughain> Other then that I dont have any other ideas.
<Daughain> OK, compare the xorg.conf to the xorgconf.failsafe, and edit the xorg.conf to match.
<Daughain> Or, hopefully you understand the files well enough to see what happened, which would be even better.
<Brhad56> doesn't mean anything to me. Here's the output if you want to take a shot.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/352141/
<Daughain> Which file is that?
<Brhad56> diff xorg.conf xorg.conf.failsafe
<Brhad56> That mean nvideo driver was removed?
<Daughain> Ghats the failsafe one?
<Brhad56> its the diff between the two.  I guess it means  actually that thats extra stuff in the one that is not failsafe.  which i guess makes since.  no nvidea in failsafe
<Daughain> Whic file did that come from?
<Brhad56> from xorg.conf
<Daughain> OK, thats what I thought.....Try running this from term;   dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Brhad56> I might try that later.  I was hoping it was a new bug that others were experiancing.  Thanks.
<Daughain> I havent heard anything about that one, but that dont mean much, try #ubuntu.
 * PeaDippin installed kubuntu yesterday :)
<coreyB> oo, is there a widget to monitor my cpu tempatures? or my nvidia card tempatures?
<Daughain> All kinds, be more specific. =)
<coreyB> i just want a widget to specify my tempature in celcius
<Daughain> kde-look.com
<coreyB> iv'e been looking there i cant find ANY :((
<Daughain> Or,   apt-get ksensors
<Daughain> kde verion of lmsensors.
<Daughain> I found a shitload last night, just only found one that fit what IU was kooking for,
<Daughain> And, it didnt work.
<coreyB> hmm
<Daughain> Install superkaramba, thn runb it.
<coreyB> ksensors has to be lieing, 40c for my proccessor? yeah no.
<Daughain> right clck on the tray icon and add new stuff.
<Daughain> First thing in the ist is a monitor for y.
<Daughain> 40C IS ABOUT 100ISH f.
<Daughain> Sounda about right.
<coreyB> not really
<coreyB> mine usually idle's around 50-60c
<coreyB> and never gets past 62 c
<Daughain> ksensors shows mine to be right about average for its uirrent setup.
<Daughain> Instal superkaramba dn take a look at your options.
<jwill> coreyB: Mine's at 45C
<jwill> :D
<Daughain> I keep track in F, but mine's about 105 idle.
<coreyB> hmm
<coreyB> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Yasp-Scripted+(Systemmonitor)+v0.99?content=109367
<coreyB> can you help me install that?
<FloodBotK1> coreyB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coreyB> woopsies, thats a good idea ^
<Daughain> lemme load it.
<Daughain> I hate white.
<coreyB> lol
<Daughain> coreyB,  All three screens in front of me have black background
<coreyB> oo ouch
<Daughain> And eberything else, just about.
<Daughain> My themes are black on black on black.
<Daughain> I *really* hate whuite. =)
<coreyB> darkdelusions,  any idea?
<Daughain> ?????
<coreyB> hmm
<coreyB> Daughain,  http://pastebin.com/m5ebded2f
<coreyB> on how to install that
<Daughain> Compile it yourself frpm the looks of it.
<coreyB> :(
<darkdelusions> Wait what? :)
<PeaDippin> fuck it
<Daughain> Lemme check pastebin.
<Daughain> lol
<PeaDippin> Ima install xpde
<PeaDippin> err
<PeaDippin> xfce**
<FloodBotK1> PeaDippin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PeaDippin> xD
<PeaDippin> oh
<coreyB> ha
<PeaDippin> sry about that, thought I was on different channel. **sobs**
<Daughain> coreyB,  Lemme look at the dl. I still say just install superkaramba. One hell of a lot easier. :P
<coreyB> Daughain,  well that seems more integrated on the desktop (the link i posted)
<coreyB> Daughain,  how about conky?
<Daughain> Ya, need to create a folder and d a few more steps....
<Daughain> I dont know what a conky is
<jwill> They grow on trees.
<Daughain> And, the install dirs arent that clear either.
<Daughain> jwill,   So does everything else. =)
<Daughain> jwill, , I give the guy an easy way to do things, so, he completely ignores me.....OI!!!!
<jwill> Daughain: http://www.botany.hawaii.edu/faculty/gardner/diseases/Phellinus%20conk%20on%20koa/phellinus%20conk%204.JPG
<Daughain> woohoo!!! Infectuous dieseases...Just what I wanna read about. =)
<Daughain> That looks like a mushroom.
<jwill> Daughain: Which guy?
<coreyB> Daughain,  i don't like the look of it
<Daughain> jwill,  coreyB , who else. =)
<jwill> Daughain: It's a fungus.
<stroppytux> does anyone know if there is a channel for automake help?
<Daughain> coreyB,   Look of what?
<Daughain> jwill,  So it *is* a mushroom.:P
<coreyB> of those programs >.>
<jwill> #automake ?
<coreyB> ksensor and them other ones
<stroppytux> sry, autoconf
<Daughain> ksensor is almost native. Did you look at the karamba themes at all?
<Daughain> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/monitorek?content=117862
<coreyB> oo
<coreyB> finally found a good one
<Daughain> ????
<coreyB> thanks Daughain
<Daughain> coreyB,  Which one?
<coreyB> karamba
<coreyB> and the theme called 'easy monitor'
 * Daughain chuckles...
<Daughain> Ok, this is interesting...
<jwill> So plasma, ktorrent, and amarok decided to hang at the same time
<jwill> And vlc isn't being killed by a KILL signal
<jwill> Nevermind, plasma is just waiting ~60 to do anything you tell it to.  Move right one desktop, and a minute later, it does.
<jwill> Weird.
<jwill-> rebooting appears to have fixed it
<Daughain> Just like my phone....
<prasanth> hey
<prasanth> Hey
<prasanth> Hey
<prasanth> Hey
<FloodBotK1> prasanth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azul> list ?
<Daughain> list what?
<azul> how do I list the channels again? its been a while :P
<Daughain> Depends on the client. :P
<Daughain> Usualy there is a drop down menu with the option......If you are using a gui.
<azul> I hear ya on that
<azul> ins't there a way to type the command to the server?
<Daughain> Command line is '/list'
<azul> but that'll list everything
<Daughain> That it does.
<azul> that takes too long, how do you narrow?
<Daughain> list <partofname>* prolly.
<Daughain> No clue, that often depends on the servers own commands.
<azul> I used to be able to do it, haha, I forget how, its been a while, I just donwloaded this client and got in here
<azul> anyone ever talk in this channel?
<azul> lots of peeps
<Daughain> Yup....When they are awake.
<Daughain> But, this is also mostly a help channel.
<azul> ahhh, that makes sense
<azul> whats a good way to install a .tar.gz file?
<Daughain> I usually just extract and look at the install file, personally. =)  Deoends on what the tar is compressing.
<darkdelusions> same
<darkdelusions> Untar it then ./install
<darkdelusions> unless you have to compile it
<Daughain> The reason I check instal files. =)
<Daughain> nICE TO SEE YA BACK, DD.
<Daughain> Damit.
<azul> cool cool, I had this other question, I go a separate hardrive, I've used it in windows, so I gues the filesystem is fat, so can I still save stuff on to it from Linux?
<Daughain> Ya.
<darkdelusions> I turely hate windows :) trying to fix my friends wifi on his computer and its making me beat my head agiasnt the wall
<azul> sweeeeet
<Daughain> You may need to edit the conf file.
<azul> dude, I've been getting into this linux thing more and more too
<Daughain> darkdelusions,   Fixing anything on windows is enough to make me do that. =)
<azul> its pretty relaxing
 * Daughain chuckles.
<darkdelusions> Holy baby raptor jesus I am gonna throw his computer out the window
<Daughain> I cut my teeth on unix, so, linux is llike old-home-week.  =)
<Daughain> darkdelusions,   Whats going on with it?
<darkdelusions> The Connect to a wireless network is says there are network available
<Daughain> And, what kind of computer is it?
<darkdelusions> then you pull it up and its blank
<darkdelusions> Daughain: Home Grown :)
<Daughain> darkdelusions,   What mobo?
<darkdelusions> Biostar
<darkdelusions> using a wireless USB nic (dont ask)
<Daughain> darkdelusions,   Oooh.......He do a reinstall of the OS lately?
<darkdelusions> nope
<Daughain> Hmmm....
<Daughain> Usually that kind of shit is a lost driver....
<darkdelusions> Daughain:  I installed the driver
<darkdelusions> from linksys site
 * Daughain nods.....
<darkdelusions> and it still being shortbus special
<Daughain> Vista?
<darkdelusions> XP
<Daughain> Hmmmm.....Xp is usually freindlier...
<darkdelusions> I was gonna connect it to the network and force a windows update down it thoart
<darkdelusions> but i can't get the linksys wireless manager to work now
<Daughain> A windows update may be whats wrong with it. =)
<Daughain> So, good driver, and it *does* detect a wireless network....
<Daughain> Trying to remember how to do this shit in windows. =)
<Daughain> is it the wireless manager thats detecting the network?
<Daughain> Or windows that detects it?
<darkdelusions> sec
<darkdelusions> brb
<darkdelusions> reouter reboot
<Daughain> k
<Daughain> Find any love yet, darkdelusions ?
<darkdelusions> nope
<darkdelusions> he is rolling backing SP3 now
<Daughain> You said something was detecting the wlan.....Was it windows, or liksys that detect it?
<darkdelusions> Daughain: The windows balloon will pop up and be like we have detected wireless networks
<darkdelusions> but you open the connection manager and its blank
<darkdelusions> saying there is no wireless in range
<Daughain> Cant you search from there again?
<darkdelusions> I did
<darkdelusions> it still comes up blank
<darkdelusions> You know i may have to tweak my laptop to run right on linux :) but atleast i can fix stuff easly :)
<darkdelusions> I am outta touch with my inner windows tech :)
 * Daughain chuckles.....
<Daughain> I've only bee away from windows for a couple of weeks, but I cant remember shit either.
<Daughain> Or, at least nothig helpful here.....linksys isnt working?
<darkdelusions> No
<darkdelusions> We are going the "Windows update Screwed me over approach"
<Daughain> As in not opening, or not detecting?
<darkdelusions> Rofl well now it detects it but wont connect now
<darkdelusions> Meh
<darkdelusions> I am gonna play with it a bit
<Daughain> So, everything saysd there's a wlan, but nothing wants to connect....
<darkdelusions> after we pull SP3 off
 * Daughain chuckles./
<darkdelusions> hugs his laptop
<Daughain> I say backup the data, and shove a fresh install on.
<darkdelusions> I am pushing him towards that
<Daughain> The usual solution for windows fkups.
<Daughain> Since time immemorial.
<darkdelusions> I wish everyone took my approach
<Daughain> Which is?
<darkdelusions> put a 10 gig partition (or so) install the OS on it then put everything else on a secondary partition
<jussi01> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Daughain> AMusingly, thats exactly how I do it, darkdelusions
<Daughain> Though, I usually have a spare hd for desktops, so, use that for OS install.
<darkdelusions> thats how my laptop is parted out :) nothing like loosing your home directory and that 1 file that you needed
 * Daughain nods.
<darkdelusions> Ever since i started using linux I have been doing that and carry it over into other OS installs
<Daughain> Actually, not keeping anything on this laptop, so, dont have this drive parted, but.
<Daughain> Hell, I started doing that back in win95 days, since we had to reinstall so often.
<jussi01> darkdelusions: Daughain, this channel is specifically for kubuntu support, so if you would, please use ##windows or #kubuntu-offtopic
<Daughain> :P
<nizua> hello
<Daughain> Morning.
<darkdelusions> Beer!
<darkdelusions> I mean morning
<Daughain> lol
<Daughain> Not beer, whiskey!!
<nizua> so I was trying to upgrade from jaunty to karmic. I ran apt-get upgrade first
<nizua> beer here :D
<nizua> and after a reboot the wireless networking stopped working
<nizua> anyway, I downloaded the alternate cd... which still seems to want to connect to the internet
<Daughain> nizua,  I hate to say it, but just do a livecd install of karmic. Upgrades dont work to well.
<Daughain> Quicker and easer
<nizua> ah okay
<darkdelusions> I was about to say the same
<Daughain> I havent heard of anyone who had an upr=grade work.
<lukefeil> dont forget your backup^^
<darkdelusions> I never do an upgrade i just normally wipe my os partition
<darkdelusions> and reinstall
<Daughain> I tried the upgrade, it failed. =)
<nizua> hehe
<darkdelusions> I have it kinda work with quirks does that count?
<Daughain> Depends on what the quirks are. =)
<Daughain> MIne worked, it was just missing folders.
<Daughain> And other strange parts of the desktop.
<darkdelusions> nizua: i highly reccomend paritition you drive so you give ubuntu like 10 - 15 gigs of space then mount your /home on another partition it makes upgrading alot ezer and you dont lose the stuff in your /home
<lomtik> прива всем
<darkdelusions> Daughain: Funny how that conversation came full circle :)
<lukefeil> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Daughain> If you have room, I like to use a 20G drive for OS and dup /home and storage on the secondary.
<Daughain> darkdelusions,  I was kinda thinking the same. =)
<nizua> okay, thank you :D
<Daughain> OK, how do I limit plasmoids to individual desktops?
<Dekans> I'd like to have the inbox folder open on kmail startup
<Dekans> can we configure it ?
<Derath-Srvr> ANyone still awake?
<Daughain> Yes.
<Daughain> Wassup?
<Derath-Srvr> Ah cool, so I've got kubuntu 9.10 installed again, and I was wondering, is there anything like Ubuntu Software Center for kubuntu? (i.e. actually lists out packages available instead of just searching)
<Derath-Srvr> (considering my last install was ubuntu with kde-desktop installed)
<Daughain> Ummmm........Lemme check.. =)
<Derath-Srvr> Really need something a little easier to browse... :)
<Daughain> App launcher/applications/settings.
<Daughain> Oh, wait........Maybe..
<Daughain> I'm not using kubuntu.
<Daughain> bUT ONCE IT FINISHES, CHECK THAT LOCATION AND SEARCH DOWN THE LIST.
<Daughain> I realy hate caps lock.
<Derath-Srvr> no applications menu
<Daughain> Ummm........bottom right corner, a little funky whote arrow in a blue circle?
<Daughain> Err...Botttom left.
<Daughain> Sorry.
<Derath-Srvr> Um... the k inside the gear?
<Daughain> Kickoff Application Launcher
<Derath-Srvr> right, inside that is not a applications submenu
<Derath-Srvr> brb
<Daughain> Mine lists favories, applications, compuet, etc
<Daughain> Acros the bottom.
<Derath-Srvr> I switched to classic menu...
<Derath-Srvr> but I'm also not seeing the add/remove or software center...
<Daughain> Ummmmm.....Dunno what that is either.
<fujimitsu> Derath-Srvr: youre gonna have to settle for kpackagekit; add/remove apps is a gnome desktop thing
<Derath-Srvr> sigh, was afraid of that, thanks guys
<Daughain> More and more I am thiking I am happier doing this the way I did. =)
<fujimitsu> its not so bad once you get the hang of it
<Daughain> Mebbe, but I have access to all the toys I liked in gnome from kde.
<Daughain> fujimitsu,  Do you know how to limit plasmoids to a single workspace?
<Derath-Srvr> True, but I had issues with the gnome install... or maybe that was just the upgrade from 9.04
<Daughain> It was the upgrade, Derath-Srvr , a fresh install of karmic works great, the upgrade from Jaunty seems to fail each time.
<Daughain> And each fail is different, it seems.
<Derath-Srvr> Funny thing is, it workedd great, except for one thing.... sound
<Daughain> lol
<Daughain> Kinda my point. =)
<Daughain> Always one ittle thing that fails. After I upgraded, my sound was fine, but my browser was loading slower than a slug.
<Derath-Srvr> something about pulse and alsa, used ricotz's ppa and got it fixed, but made the stupid mistake of not freezing the version installed, so his next update broke it all again
<Daughain> When I did a fresh install of karmic, I had no sound issues. Everything worked OOB.
<Daughain> Jaunty caused me a week of searching to get my sound wporking.
<Derath-Srvr> Yeah, doing that now, tried just installing kubuntu without blowing out the /home, but that failed too, some config issue
<Derath-Srvr> So, I blew it all out and starting fresh (aside from a 120g external drive and a dvd of data to bring back in)
 * Daughain grins...
<Derath-Srvr> sigh, so many mp3's and photos off my camera... and let's not mention all the vms
<Daughain> Yeah, I backed up about 130G, and finished my instal, then got irritated about something, and decided to reinstall, and for some reason, when I copied my data back the first time, it moved it instead, so, when I reinstalled, I lost all my backups. Quite irritating.
<Daughain> Thats the reason for 1T on LAN.
<Daughain> Which is gona be next weeks project.
<Daughain> Or mebbe the week after, depending on the mail.
<Derath-Srvr> lol give me some money, and I'll match that in my house as well
<Daughain> What money?? This is bare bones off of ebay. Bought one piece here, another there, got lucky on a used 1T drive.
<Derath-Srvr> 10 more minutes until copy back is done...
<Daughain> And, now hoping that my router will support the 1T I intend t put in it./
 * Daughain chuckles..
<Derath-Srvr> provided it doesn't fail again (hoping I didn't corrupt any)
<Daughain> You using the livecd?
<Daughain> brb, coffee run.,
<Derath-Srvr> Was, used the 120g external to save the mp3's, videos, VMs, etc, and it's been picky about vibration... if I jar this table too hard, the drive disappears and I have to remount and start all over again (using autoskip all and write into all)
<Daughain> Get a new cable? =)
<Daughain> Or, [pull apart the external and take a look at the mounting.
<jhunold> and use rsync to copy the data.
<Derath-Srvr> it's a usb kit for satas..., I'm on a laptop on top of a "tv-dinner table"
<Daughain> Ok, does *anyone*  know how the hell to limit plasmoids to asingle workspace/
<Derath-Srvr> system76 laptop actually
<Derath-Srvr> Which plasmoid?
<Daughain> Derath-Srvr,  I remember those days.....Changed out a clutch master cyl in trade for my desk.
<Daughain> Any/all plasmoids.
<Daughain> Ineed the pastbin plasmoid on one worspace, the term [plasmoid on another, etc.
<Derath-Srvr> Looking, I think in each preference you might be able to do that
<Daughain> Ok where is the preference?
<Daughain> I been looking for over an hour now.=(
<Daughain> Found it hours ago when I didnt need it, and cant find it now that I do. =)
<Kolia> Daughain: separate activity for each desktop
<Kolia> this is how to have different plasmoids on different "desktops/workspaces/activity"
<Daughain> Kolia,   I been using kde for about 36 hours, a  bit more in depth would help. How do I set these things up/where do I find the settings to do so??
<Kolia> Daughain: cilck the plasma toolbox (the little yellow thing)
<Kolia> then zoom-out
<Kolia> configure plasma.. in the menu
<Kolia> check "separate activity for each desktop"
<Kolia> (translating from french, so wording might differ a bit)
<Daughain> No worries, I got it now. =)  Thanks.
<Daughain> OK, that did something strange. =)
<darkdelusions> Well I fixed my openGL issue
<Kolia> well activities at this state are strangely arranged :) it gets better in kde4.4
<Daughain> darkdelusions,   Cool.....Still workig on my plasmoid problem.
<Daughain> It popped a bunch of blue boxes up, Kolia
<Daughain> My wallpaper disappeared too.
<darkdelusions> isnt there a kwin desktop affect where you can hover your mouse over the Item in the task bar and it pops up a window as a preview kinda like Windows 7 does
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, well, it's 5:30am, and my copies have finished, i'll have to finish package install later, thanks for the help!
<Kolia> Daughain: after you zoomed out?
<Daughain> Yea, there is.
<Kolia> darkdelusions: here it does by default
<Daughain> Kolia,  Yes, after I zoomed out, now three of my workspaces are like that, only this one hasnt canged.....I dont think.
<Kolia> well i guess the 3 other are set to default
<Daughain> OK, when I close xchat, this one also looks that way. bg is black/grey check, I have four smal blue boxes, and one smal box with my wallpaper in each workspace.
<darkdelusions> Kolia:  it works now I am just odd
<darkdelusions> :)
<darkdelusions> and getting tired and cant think
<Daughain> OK, lemme tinker with it and see what hapens. Thanks, Kolia
<Daughain> darkdelusions,   Go friggin sleep then.=)
<darkdelusions> Daughain: but but I had my opengl issue which i am blaming on you
<darkdelusions> why
 * Daughain shrugs.
<darkdelusions> cause you made me play with it
<Daughain> I'm not, so I cant say much either.=)
<Daughain> Kolia,  How do I zoom in?
<Daughain> Kolia,   How do I get these windows to mount back on the workspaces?
<Daughain> NM, Think I gt it now./
<darkdelusions> rofl
<darkdelusions> I just realized they remade the fuzzy clock widget
<darkdelusions> :)
<Daughain> Well, it isnt exactly intuitive. =)
<Daughain> lol, yeah, they did.
<Daughain> OK, lemme see if I got this working. =)
<darkdelusions> I <3 the fuzzy clock
<Kolia> Daughain: sorry was busy
<Daughain> Kolia,  No worries, I got it figured out. =)
<Daughain> Much better. Thanks again, Kolia
<Xepera> what package has replaced kcontrol?
<Kolia> Daughain: np
<Adys> Did behaviour with moving maximized windows change in 10.04? now they're getting automatically resized, its extremely annoying as a dual-screen user
<cappadocia> l;j
<Laeborg-school> How can I get around port blocking at my school?
<Daughain> lol
<Daughain> Depends on hiw it is done. :P Try scanning acros the port range you are looking to use.
<Laeborg-school> Daughain: only port 80 and 443 is open
<Daughain> Then, good luck? =)
<Daughain> Unless you have access to root and can edit the port restrictions.
<Laeborg-school> I usign my own laptop, on the schools wifi, so its a firewall there is blocking
<Daughain> Laeborg,  Ayup, that I figured. Hardware firewall?? What OS?? not enough data to give oyu any answers, and I'm not a hacker anyway. This is a help channel for kubuntu, kde and ubuntu.
<Daughain> As in install and implement help.
<mohsen> salam
<soee> hi
<root> 2222222222222222222222
<Xeross> Hey, my usb stick is automounted as root how can I change it, I get access denied on sudo chown
<Xeross> Anyone ?
<paulsomebody> I want to edit my GRUB 2 settings to make it boot default system instantly, unless certain key is pressed. How do I do that?
<kavurt> paulsomebody: if you want to boot something instantly, you won't have an option to press another key.
<paulsomebody_> Anyone alive is present here?
<kavurt> paulsomebody: /etc/default/grub
<kavurt> modify this file
<kavurt> change the value of GRUB_TIMEOUT="10"
<kavurt> 10 means 10 secs
<paulsomebody> kavurt: Are you sure I should do that despite the fact that manual editing is not recommended by this manual? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<paulsomebody> kavurt: I have GRUB2.
<paulsomebody> kavurt: Or I should just edit and then run 'sudo grub-update'?
<kavurt> The main menu file, /boot/grub/grub.cfg, is not meant to be edited, even by 'root'
<kavurt> I don't see anything else
<kavurt> so it doesn't say that you shouldn't edit /etc/default/grub
<paulsomebody> kavurt: 'The primary configuration file for changing menu display settings is /etc/default/grub. ' Got it.
<paulsomebody> kavurt: Should I run 'update-grub' then?
<kavurt> no
<Evot> I have changed my grub_timeout to be 3 and then sudo update-grub. So i get 3 contdown in grub and then kubuntu starts.
<Evot> 3 seconds countdown
<Evot> Thats all i know :D
<paulsomebody> Evot: Okay. As far as I understood, if I set zero, then default entry would be booted unless I press 'Shift'?
<kavurt> paulsomebody: sorry, you should update-grub
<paulsomebody> paulsomebody: After O do the editing?
<paulsomebody> After I did editing?
<kavurt> yes
<Evot> Haven't done that. It's also possible that 0 gives you no change to do anything. Maby you could try it... ???
<Evot> And editing must be done with root (sudo)
<paulsomebody> kavurt: Maybe I should just set 'GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET' to 'no'? Instead of modifying time value?
<Evot> I have said all i know, so i'll go to eat something :)
<kavurt> try, you won't lose anything anyway
<paulsomebody> Thanks you, I'll try.
<pinkisntwell> i just have my sound stop working
<pinkisntwell> apart from the volume that goes down by itself, is there any other problems right now with the sound?
<eNRGy> Hey all, what's the kubuntu equivalent to Ubuntu's /usr/bin/software-center please?
<eNRGy> I seem to have lost it from my menu
<fujimitsu> eNRGy: there isnt
<devilsadvocate> eNRGy, what does it do?
<mauri>  is there a way to konw from which repository came a determinate package.....I ask you this because sometime a package can be present in more that one repository (i.e. amsn daily)
<memenode> would be nice if it actually said why when it so elegantly says the sound doesn't work
<eNRGy> The software add/remove programs thingiy
<eNRGy> The really basic one that;s on the Applications menu in Ubuntu
<eNRGy> It's called "Ubuntu Software Center" in ubuntu
<eNRGy> Can someone look at their menu and tell me the command line for the add/remove programs icon?
<eNRGy> Or whatever it's called
<TheKro> eNRGy: adept
<eNRGy> OK that's odd, I don't have that installed at all, gotta apt-get it.. I thought I'd just lost the menu item!
<eNRGy> TheKro: Thanks.
<TheKro> eNRGy: np
<padi999> Hi, how can I synchronize google-calendar with kontact in karmic? I only find dubious sources. And I wonder why no one else seems to ask for that kind of feature...
<padi999> There is simply nothing from the akonandi fromt
<padi999> front
<padi999> what are you guys doing?
<deltaray> How do I move widgets around within a panel?
<padi999> sleepy chan
<Kolia> deltaray: click the plasma toolbox (the yellow thing)
<Kolia> then you can move the widgets inside the panel
<mrwoody> hi *. Ctrl+v (to paste) doesn't always work, it would work if I restart klipper. I have the same problem on two different machines... does anyone know why?
<memenode> great error without a text on something that always worked before.. any more puzzles to solve?
<memenode> I just "solved" sound.. I guess I'm up next..
<memenode> this freaking OS is a god damn puzzle fest that's playing with your nerves
 * BluesKaj finishes the coffee
 * petsounds finishes the dinner
<manas> hey all
<manas> ive just installed kubuntu for the first time
<manas> this is my first linux
<manas> i tried  changing the theme
<manas> but it doesnt
<manas> i installed a theme that i liked , now how do i apply it
<manas> ??
<deltaray> Kolia, thank you. That is not so obvious.
<Kolia> deltaray: no problem. once you know it, no more problem ;)
<deltaray> Kolia, that also allowed me to do something else I wanted, which was adjust the task manager settings, which can't be changed without closing most windows.
<Kolia> deltaray: the plasma toolbox allow you to enter the "edition mode" of the panel
<Kolia> deltaray: yep exactly
<deltaray> Kolia, Well of course once you know it. But isn't the point of a GUI to make things more obvious.  I am a vi user and I appreciate that learning a tool can lead to greater productivity/enjoyment, but with the case of KDE, I think some things should be more obvious.
<deltaray> No doubt everyone has their opinions on this though
<Kolia> deltaray: maybe because it's different of what you knew so far?
<deltaray> Well, I've been using Gnome for the past 5 or so years. Before that I tried a bunch of different ones. I'm no stranger to desktops or learning new things.  I guess I just expected KDE to be more friendly.
<deltaray> Like right now I have some screwed up widget on my desktop and I'm not sure what it is or how to remove it. its like a bunch of icons overlapping each other.
<Kolia> deltaray: my point was that when you're used to several systems working quite the same, anything different becomes counter-intuitive and needs a learning period. But I agree that we can make this learning period shorter or longer according to design choice :)
<deltaray> Here is what the messed up widgets looks like: http://imagebin.ca/view/PB04r5.html
<krion> hi
<krion> some fellas with a 9.10 and dia installed ? i cannot insert text...
<krion> if someone can confirm it's not working
<m4rtijn> hi all
<krion> i was just using the wrong stuff...
<krion> too tired
<obladda> nathanielk: Did you work at HMSY?
<m4rtijn> I somehow wrecked my "task bar" .. now I somehow regained it but printer spool, printer status etc. is missing
<m4rtijn> could somebody help me to get this back?
<nathanielk> obladda: nope.
<obladda> nathanielk: Thought you were someone else
<mgt_> m4rtijn: Click the "peanut" on the right side of the taskbar, and add the plasmoids you want back.
<nathanielk> obladda: :)
<m4rtijn> is that a miniprogram which I have to look for?
<mgt_> m4rtjin: No, they're widgets.
<m4rtijn> mgt_: ?
<m4rtijn> if I click the peanut.. I only have an option called: add miniprogram
<mgt_> m4rtijn: Go for it.
<m4rtijn> mgt_: but theres nothing which has something to do with printers there
<lovre> hi all
<mgt_> Hmm...
<lovre> i have upgraded kubuntu, and i dont have amarok anymore,,, why is that*?
<mgt_> lovre: Why don't you just reinstall it?
<lovre> mgt_: because i dont know what happened, i dont want to install it twice
<mgt_> lovre: You can't install it twice. If it's already installed, dpkg will just skip it.
<u19809> why doesn't my konqueror no longer refreshes its folder content automatically ?
<lovre> mgt_: i CANT install it, i get this error: http://pastie.org/768900
<mgt_> lovre: How did you upgrade? Did you use apt-get upgrade?
<lovre> mgt_: yes, first apt-get upgrade, and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<lovre> mgt_: why, did i do something wrong?
<mgt_> lovre: Not if you used dist-upgrade. You did comment out the repositories for the old version of Kubuntu, right?
<mgt_> lovre: Try sudo apt-get -f install.
<lovre> mgt_: i have used an online repo list creator or something like that to auto generate my list
<lovre> mgt_: nothing changes
<obladda> I love being able to sleep my computer for the first time with 9.10 and the hibernation is quick too
<terran4000> Hi, I'm having some serious power management issues ... for whatever reason on any higher load the CPU clock speed is scaled back to 800mghz and stays there no matter what ..
<terran4000> Has anyone heard of this issue before?
<mgt_> lovre: Could you give us your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastie or something?
<lovre> mgt_: yes, a second
<terran4000> Cpufreq tells me this: "frequency should be within 800 MHz and 800 MHz."
<lovre> mgt_: http://pastie.org/768905
<oal> I have kubuntu on my netbook, but I need to install Knetworkmanager (it got deleted some time ago), but I don't have access to a network cable, so I need to transfer the files over by an usb stick. Any ideas what I need?
<mgt_> lovre: Your sources list looks fine. Try aptitude instead of apt-get: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<mgt_> lovre: aptitude is a bit better with managing dependency clashes.
<lovre> mgt_: this seems to work
<lovre> mgt_: thank you
<mgt_> lovre: Great. Glad you got Amarok back. =)
<lovre> mgt_: :)
<afi___> hi, can someone help to patch camera on the notebook ?
<BluesKaj> strange happenenings, when I call up a file like /etc/fstab in kate it shows blank if I use kdesudo kate with the run command box , but if i call it up with sudo nano in the terminal it's all there . Also id I just use the run command without sudo then kate shows all the text/data ....any ideas what could be causing this ?
<arek> hi;]
<mgt_> Hey.
<afi___> yeah?
<Pat_Benson_> BluesKaj; Does it say "The process for the file protocol died unexpectedly" ? I have the same issue
<avansc> hey, i just installed kubuntu 9.10 on my macbook pro(nvidia chipset), but the hardware thing cant find/install it. any ideas? previous versions of kubuntu worked fine.
<BluesKaj> yes Pat_Benson_ , it does , sometimes ... it's intermittent
<at2500> hi. anybody to help me with my logitech usb micro problem?
<avansc> have you tried alsamixer?
<at2500> yai. recording is all on and loud, also the extra micro tab in kmix
<avansc> mm. not sure. did you do a google search on it?
<at2500> there used to be a guide on a blog from a guy named crache but the page is offline
<at2500> in dmesg snd-usb-audio is registered, it appears in lsusb
<Novice> Can  K3b create DVD slideshows?
<at2500> in works in skype when i choose it, but i cant record from it.
<avansc> what are you using to record?
<avansc> audacity?
<avansc> because you most likely have to select it as the input device
<at2500> QArecord. i am not even able to hear me when i just speak into it and the mic is not mutet in kmix
<avansc> well if it works in skype it is working on a system level
<avansc> i dont know QArecord, but if you twiddle with it you will get it working
<at2500> what could be the reason i cant hear it on my speakers altough i activeated the record switch for it in kmix, and record is loud
<avansc> does QArecord have a ossiliscope look
<avansc> like can you visually see the sound
<avansc> http://linuxdevcenter.com/linux/2005/04/14/graphics/audacity_osx.jpg
<avansc> like that?
<InHisName1> I tried playing a DVD movie with kaffeine.  Error said I needed to run install-css.sh.  I did with sudo and all appeared to run ok.  Still get error. Rebooted, STILL get error.  Installed again. STILL get error.
<avansc> if not. then you are most likely using something else as the input and not the logitech mic
<at2500> it does, but it only uses your record-path for recording. theoretically, the mics signal should be routed to that path. but then, i would also hear myself
<avansc> indeed. i cant comment on that app, because i have not used it. but most have a must record function to avoid reverb.
<avansc> any reason you cant use audacity?
<at2500> mh, my aim is to hear myself on the boxes
<coreyB> hey all, if i install kde on ubuntu 9.10, is there anyway to get kwin on gnome?
<at2500> afaik can you switch to kde in gdm before you log in
<inclement> In gnome, my two monitors were setup properly (spreading the desktop across both) as soon as I accessed the display options. With KDE, though, when I try 'multiple desktops' I'm told that 'this module is only for configuring systems with asingle desktop spread across multiple monitors. You do not appear to have this configuration'
<inclement> I *want* this configuration, but...how do I set it up?
<inclement> Both monitors are listed correctly under 'Size & Orientation'
<fujimitsu> kwin is an integral part of the kde desktop environment.. so no, you cant have kwin on gnome
<fujimitsu> coreyB:
<coreyB> fujimitsu,  that can't be true >:(
<coreyB> thats like saying i can't get compiz on KDE
<fujimitsu> you try and let us know then
<coreyB> hmk okie dokie
<wesley> hello I'm unable tp play mp3 in either Juk and Amarok, I installed kubuntu-restricted-extras but still I can not play mp3
<fujimitsu> !mp3 > wesley
<ubottu> wesley, please see my private message
<manas> hey
<Daughain> Sup?
<manas> how do i change the desktop theme  in Kubuntu
<manas> im new
<manas> have no idea about linux
<manas> although ive downloaded the theme, dunno where
<rstob911> right click on the desktop and choose folder view settings
<manas> yes
<rstob911> themes are there
<manas> then
<Daughain> I usualy dl and untar, then look for the install......
<manas> yes i did that
<manas> and then installed some themes
<manas> but it doesnt show me those themes in the dropdown list
<rstob911> desktop theme should be there manas
<rstob911> you can also click on get themes
<Daughain> Open system settings, appearance, and add the theme and color files.
<Daughain> And follow whatever dirs are in the install file.
<Daughain> Ya can also look through the desktop settings already there as well.
<fujimitsu> rstob911: you mean right click > desktop settings
<rstob911> fujimitsu: yes
<rstob911> or if you have it in folder view it will be folder view settings
<rstob911> either or
<Daughain> fujimitsu,  COuld ya help me get a kde 3.5 karamba theme configured?
<Daughain> To run in kde 4.3.2?
<fujimitsu> Daughain: i dont think i can help you with that for i am not familiar with karamba
<Daughain> OK, thanks anyway.
<fujimitsu> in fact, i am not into modifying the default theme .. its nice enough for me
<Daughain> I'm trying to get a specific systems monitor functioning.
<Daughain> I need more data than ksensors privides, and need it in a dock format I can leave actross the top of my screens.
<fujimitsu> the readings are faulty?
<Daughain> No, the cpu readings dont show at all. everything else works fine. =()
<Daughain> The scripot looks right, but, it just doesnt work for the cpu's.
<Daughain> Can ya explain the grep command for me?
<Pici> Daughain: grep "pattern" filename
<fujimitsu> you could open a terminal and check man page   man grep
<Daughain> fujimitsu,   Thanks.
<fujimitsu> about 637 lines of wisdom about it
<Daughain> Pici,   Newb here, implementation doesnt help when I dont understand what the command does first. Thanks though.
<Pici> Daughain: oh. It searches for a pattern (string) in a file or set of files.
<Daughain> Does it output this as a default, or is another command needed to place the output?
<Pici> Daughain: It will print to stdout by default.
 * Daughain chuckles..
<Daughain> That sounds like a shot you get at the clinic. =)
<Pici> :P
<Pici> It will print out the results by default ;)
 * Daughain understood that, just found the filename amusing.
<mgt_> Where would we be without grep? =)
<Daughain> Dunno......Once I can use it, I will answer ya, mgt_  =-)
<darkdelusions> Daughain: Have you even gone to bed today :)
<Daughain> darkdelusions,   Bed?? wuzzat?
<Daughain> Had tpo pay the poweer bill, or all the fin goes away.
<Daughain> fun, even.
<fujimitsu> Daughain: this one here has a cpu monitor, but its vertical, thought i'd share anyway.. http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/monitorek?content=117862
<darkdelusions> am i odd for using conky when there is a plasmod for system information ;)
<Daughain> fujimitsu,   Ya, there are tons of vetical designs......That messes with me....I *have* a horizontal one, just neeed to figure out the edots to make it work.
<Daughain> actaully, think I even dled that one thre other night to look at. =)
<fujimitsu> i use top in terminal to monitor my system
<fujimitsu> no eyecandy for me there
<fujimitsu> except some colors
<Daughain> Pici, Thanks, you told me what I needed to find the error in the script
<Daughain> Sup, jwill
<jwill> Hey Daughain
<Daughain> jwill,  I got that sys mon working.=)
<jwill> Conky?
<Daughain> Asnd, I'm rueing nothing, since it is all stuff I need to learn anyway.
<Daughain> Nope, that kde 3.5 one.
<jwill> Daughain: Huh.  It works fine?
<Daughain> jwill,  Its beginning to. Got the core temps up, and that was the important part. =)
<Daughain> Need f=to figger out how to get em in F not C, but its a start. =)
<jwill> Hey, kde4 one works now.  I guess plasma just needed a restart after installing sensors
<Daughain> lmsensors, or ksensors?
<jwill> lmsensors
<Daughain> Yea, that doesnt surprise me.
<jwill> Ugh, it's just a %... there isn't even a scale.
<Daughain> ?????
<darkdelusions> Daughain: just to annoy you this is what I used for my sys mon :) it highly configable.... http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<darkdelusions> :)
<jwill> darkdelusions: I used that a few years ago in gnome.  Any different now?
<Daughain> Why would it annoy me??
<jwill> Daughain: I thought there were no digital temps given: http://imagebin.ca/view/o4LYImq.html
<darkdelusions> jwill: pretty much the same
<Novice> Anyone know of something I can use to make slideshows without having to use command line?
<Daughain> And, what is conky anyway? I keep hearing about it.
<darkdelusions> jwill but I like it because I can do anything with it
<jwill> Daughain: But turns out you just have to scale it up: http://imagebin.ca/view/fri0sG.html
<darkdelusions> Its just a system monitor
<mgt_> A very configurable system monitor.
<jwill> darkdelusions: Yeah, it's probably awesome like that.  But I was a pretty new linux user back when I tried it, so it was just confusing and annoying.
<Daughain> Dependencies?
<mgt_> Very few.
<Daughain> lmsensors and hddinfo, anything else?
<Daughain> And, can I do a command line install? =)
<darkdelusions> jwill: I downloaded someone else script and modified it to my liking
<mgt_> There's a bit of Cairo there too.
<mgt_> But it's still lighter than stuff like GKrellM.
<darkdelusions> Daughain:  I was only suggesting it just incrase you couldnt find a vertical system monitor that you like
<darkdelusions> errr
<darkdelusions> Horizontal
<Daughain> lol....I appreciate that dd, thats why I was asking about dependencies and install =)
<darkdelusions> I didnt like alot f the KDE plasmid system monitors but then agian I tend to be a minimilist with stuff
<darkdelusions> Daughain: just apt-get install conky
<Daughain> OK, it is a standard command line install, cool.
<Novice> KSensors
<Daughain> Novice,  What about ksensors?
<Novice> Daughain: ME LIKE
<Novice> Anyone know of something I can use to make slideshows without having to use command line?
<Daughain> LOL..........
<jwill> Novice: Show slide shows, or export them to a video format?
<jwill> Novice: Gwenview shows slideshows
<Novice> jwill: EXPORT TO VIDEO FORMAT
<Novice> jwill: sry caps
<jwill> Novice: There might be a kipi plugin for that, have you looked?
<Daughain> Damn, case sensitive on that install.
<Novice> jwill: tried using digikam
<jwill> Daughain: Tab is your friend
<darkdelusions> Novice: you might wanna check out this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=521885
<darkdelusions> I have never used any of the apps
<jwill> Novice: You could always use kdenlive, but that's a bit overkill for just slideshows: http://www.kdenlive.org/
<Daughain> jwill,  ???
<Novice> jwill: finally got my N1 belkin usb to work
<jwill> Daughain: Tab autocompletes package names in terminal
<Daughain> jwill,  That was a general comment, not for anyone specifically. =)
<Daughain> Oh, I was refering to when it asked to continue (Y/n) section. Lowercase 'y' canceled the instal.
<jwill> Daughain: Oh, lol
<jwill> Novice: Cool
<jwill> Got to run, cya
<fujimitsu> Daughain:  that specific part is not case sensitive
<Daughain> oK, where does conky hide itself?
<Daughain> fujimitsu,  It sure acted it when I used a lowercase 'y'.
<Daughain> when I redid the install wuth an uppercase 'y', it installed fine.
<fujimitsu> interesting.. never seen that happening to me
<Daughain> fujimitsu,   I never did either. =) The shock value made me rerun the package. =)
<Daughain> darkdelusions,  Where does conky hide itself?
<darkdelusions> ./usr/bin/conky
<darkdelusions> but
<darkdelusions> well
<darkdelusions> this is the only hard part about conky
 * Daughain chuckles...
<darkdelusions> is you have to make an conkyrc file
<fujimitsu> Daughain: try finding it with kickoff> computer> run command
<Daughain> I nveer noticed that before.... =)
<fujimitsu> or in terminal, do  sh conky
<darkdelusions> Daughain: this script might be up your ally
<darkdelusions> http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky-dlab.tar.gz
<darkdelusions> here is the Screen shot of it
<darkdelusions> http://conky.sourceforge.net/conky-dlab.png
<Daughain> I have it running, need to kill it now.
<darkdelusions> just pkill conky
<Daughain> pkill?? I used killall.
<Daughain> Either way. -)
<darkdelusions> meh :)
<darkdelusions> Daughain:  your doing that thing agian now you got me wanting to play with my conkyrc file
 * Daughain snickers..
<Daughain> ZSee, I'm god for getting people to learn.=)
<darkdelusions> kinda like you got me playing with kwin desktop effects lastnight
<Daughain> Yeah, I got the effects I wanted finally. =)
<Daughain> 4 workspaces with seperate themes, plasmoids and uses. =)
<Daughain> But I lost my dark crystal background. =(
<darkdelusions> Daughain:  I dunno if you will beable to specify conky per workspace
<darkdelusions> I have never tried :)
<Daughain> Think I am gonna stick with the one I am using right now, and get to know the scripting better first, then branch out into other formats.
<Daughain> I want the sysmon on all workspaces.
<darkdelusions> I think it is time to go Take a shower and wake up :) been avoiding it for the past hour
<Daughain> lol, dd.
<Daughain> 'm thiking it may be tme for sleep soon.
<Daughain> Gonna tinker with this sysmon for a bit more, though.
<Daughain> Hey, in kwin effects, can I define 6 workspaces on the cube?
<Daughain> Or is it limited to four like compiz seems to be?
<kaddi> hi, has there been a major kde upgrade in the last couple of days? I got 300Mb of updates o.o
<Daughain> Very good.
<kaddi> hi, has there been a major kde upgrade in the last couple of days? I got 300Mb of updates o.o I would like to know what I'm to expect before applying them... Is this a new kde-version (subversion?) or are those just random bugfixes that have accumulated over the holidays
<Daughain> Damn that pastebin plasmoid is sweet!!!
<genii> kaddi: If kdm doesn't start login to console and issue: sudo start kdm
<Daughain> Think I may need more ram.....
<alextk37> Всем привет! Уменя новая система. Не нарадуюсь!!!!
<kaddi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<alextk37> Русские ребята есть
<skiwithpete> ola
<Riddell> kaddi: see kubuntu.org
<skiwithpete> hey guys, (and gals)
<maco> ski?
<skiwithpete> I'm setting up my bro's comp and
<skiwithpete> hey maco
<maco> i was skiing this weekend
<maco> but thats offtopic
<skiwithpete> setting up his comp, and installed a dodgy ati driver
<skiwithpete> anyways, X doesn't work anymore
<skiwithpete> just goes black
<skiwithpete> what command do I use at prompt to reconfigureX to use the generic drivers
<skiwithpete> ?
<maco> which? howd you install it?
<skiwithpete> (I didn't, he did, and it was a restricted driver...
<maco> try to uninstall xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<maco> and then reboot
<skiwithpete> when I boot in recovery, and type "startx"
<abdifataah> excause me guys
<abdifataah> what's "startx"
<abdifataah> if u don't mind
<skiwithpete> what is the command for that? sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<maco> aye
<skiwithpete> coo
<maco> abdifataah: starts the graphics if you login from a terminal instead of having a graphical login screen
<abdifataah> ok
<Daugha|n> KDE is nifty, but uses a shitload of ram.....
<skiwithpete> couldn't find packAGE
<skiwithpete> do i have the name wrong?
<pawel_121> Daugha|n I wouldn't be so sure about ram usage
<skiwithpete> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-fglrx
<skiwithpete> ?
<pawel_121> Daughain it shares resources, so it's hard to measure real ram usage
<Daughain> pawel_121,   I may just need a reboot then, I'm just about maxed out. 1487 of 1628
<pawel_121> Daughain it's probably much less
<Daughain> pawel_121,   And some plasmoids just refuse to work.
<pawel_121> Daughain I don't know about plasmoids :)
<Daughain> pawel_121,   I dont either just installed kde about 43 hours ago. =)
<Daughain> Think I'll try a reboot and see what happens.
<pawel_121> Daughain a little about memory usage http://developer.kde.org/documentation/other/shared_memory.html
<pawel_121> Daughain take a look ;)
<skiwithpete> hahaha
<skiwithpete> so I removed xorg-driver-fglrx and now it says, no screen found... what now?
<maco> is xserver-xorg-vide-ati still installed?
<Daughain> skiwithpete,   Neat.
<maco> and did you reboot?
<skiwithpete> rebooting now
<skiwithpete> ok, now xorg.conf says missing modules
<skiwithpete> how do I autoconfigureX?
<skiwithpete> and make a new xorg.conf in the process?
<irfan_> is it possib?le to copy music to ipod using vlc player
<irfan_> ?
<Pici> No.
<skiwithpete> maco are you still around to give me a hand?
<irfan_> Pici no? i thought vlc support ipod
<Pici> irfan_: I'm pretty sure it just plays things.
<Pici> irfan_: You can check vlc's website though.
<irfan_> is there any other kde application that i can use to copy music to ipod?
<Daughain> The joys of rebooting. =[)
<skiwithpete> got it into kde now
<skiwithpete> more soon
<Daughain> Hey, jwill  If you can tell me how to use Klipper, I got some screenshots. =)
<miglo> irfan_ : already had a look on amarok?
<jwill> Daughain: I don't use it.  It just keeps a history of your clipboard.
<Daughain> Ok, how do I access my clipboard?
<jwill> Daughain: Presumably some people want that functionality, but I'm not one of them.
<jwill> Daughain: Just select something.  Middle click to paste.
<Daughain> jwill,  I thought it *was* the clipboard.
<Daughain> jwill,  Lappy, no middle button.
<jwill> Daughain: Click both buttons at once.  Emulates middle click.
<Daughain> Ah....
<jwill> Daughain: Or you can do ctrl+c, ctrl + v, which uses a separate clipboard from select/middlemouse.
<Daughain> I need to look up things stored on the clipboard, so I need to open it by itself.
<jwill> Daughain: This still works without clipper; it just keeps a history, so you access the last 50 things you copied.
<jwill> Daughain: just right click on the tray icon, I think
<Daughain> Onlyicon I have is for this craptastic klipper thing.
<jwill> Daughain: klipper is what I meant.  What's bad about it?
<Daughain> I right click, and it popups up a menu, but I cant do anything with what is on the menu.
<jwill> Daughain: Selecting one of them just copies it to your current buffer.  ie you can middle click or ctrl+V somewhere to paste it.
<Daughain> So, how do Imopen the clipboard itself, or dont I actualy have one to open?
<jwill> What do you mean by "open the clipboard"?
<jwill> You can access anything you previously copied in klipper.
<jwill> Daughain: What are you trying to do?  Was there some program you previously used that did something more?
<Daughain> jwill,  Here's two of the links
<Daughain> http://imagebin.ca/view/X73PZH.html
<Daughain> http://imagebin.ca/view/mXpP07.html
<Daughain> I use the pastebin plasmoid to ul the pics, and it saves the address' to clipboard. I just wanted to open the clipboard so I could access the adress'.
<Daughain> I rather like that plasmoid. =)
<jwill> Daughain: You can.  But what are those images of?
<Daughain> Those are two of my workspaces with the sysmon.
<Daughain> Slowly working on figuring out what cals are needed in kde4 to support all of the monitors functions.
<jwill> Daughain: I mean how do they pertain to the clipboard klipper thing?
<Daughain> I used the pastebin widget to upload them to imagebin, and the widget copies the adress to the clipboard.
<Daughain> How in the nine flaming hells I open the clipboard to read what has been saved to it I am still trying to figure out. =) Those were the only 2 addys I could locate.
<Daughain> I saw what looked like the clipboard con and tried to open it, but that was just that klipper thing, and isnt doing me any good. It seems to randomly save all kinds of crap.
<Daughain> con==icon
<jwill> KLIPPER IS THE CLIPBOARD
<jwill> Seriously...
<Daughain> =(
<jwill> Daughain: That's because you selected it.  You can probably disable that, since you don't have an easy middle mouse button
<Daughain> Dam, I was hoping *something* would work as I expected it to. =)
<Daughain> OK, something else to tinker with...
<Daughain> No, I got it, klipper saves every single thing I c&p......
<Daughain> Need to figger out how to disable that.
<jwill> Daughain: It's not clipper; it's an xorg feature.
<jwill> Wait, you don't want klipper to remember everything you copy?  That's what it _does_
<jwill> Disable that, and it doesn't do anything anymore.
<Daughain> jwill,  Ok, I think this wil be a topic for another day then.. girl wants to go to the store...
 * Daughain nods..
<Daughain> EVENTUALLY i WL GET AL THIS STUFF FIGURED OUT. =)
<Daughain> Sorry.
<Daughain> See ya in a bit, kidz.
<sven_oostenbrink> Anybody here who has experiences with dotdeb.org?
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Nope.
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Problems?
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: yeap, dependancy problems.. trying to install php5.3.1 from dotdeb, but I keep having dependancy problems with libtool and apache.. I don't gettit, if these repos should work with ubuntu, then why don't they?
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: You're installing with apt-get or aptitude?
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: apt-get
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Ah, that's a debian website.  The stuff those packages depends on might not be in the ubuntu repos
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: More likely they're not up to date.
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: Crap.. so I need another repo site
<sven_oostenbrink> I thought ubuntu and debian were pretty close in package versions
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Here's a solution to that issue specifically: http://blog.astrumfutura.com/archives/427-Installing-PHP-5.3.1-On-Ubuntu-9.10-Karmic-Koala-With-aptitudeapt-get.html
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: "These are perfectly compatible with Ubtuntu 9.10 and only require the manual installation of two extra dependencies which Ubuntu cannot resolve itself."
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Looks like you need to manually install two more things.  Presumably libtools and apache
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: ah, but only two , or two + 20.000 dependancies? thats always the thing :)
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: where could I find these debian deb files?
<jwill> It says on that blog
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: Looks like a pain unless you really need php 5.3.1
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: well, I do need php5.3, but I want to install the ssh2 extension, which seems to be a pain so far..I manually compiled php5.3 and it works, but pecl install fails
<sven_oostenbrink> I was hoping that a package install would yield better results
<jwill> sven_oostenbrink: The blog probably works, I'd just follow what it says to do.
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: well, jumping more directly to my problem.. the ssh2 extension, pecl install fails.. have any experiences there?
<jwill> None whatever.
<sven_oostenbrink> jwill: Checking php channel
<coreyB> hey,. my internet is really slow on kubuntu 9.10
<coreyB> any ideas?
<mgt_> coreyB: Could be anything. Do you have any further info?
<coreyB> nope, it works fine in windows :|
<jwill> coreyB: Maybe you're downloading packages in the background?  Have you checked your network activity?
<coreyB> theres nothing downloading in the background
<jwill> Have you checked your network activity?
<coreyB> no ones on my network besides me
<coreyB> its deffinatly kubuntu 9.10's fault
<jwill> Have you checked your network activity?
<coreyB> yes............
<jwill> Using something like system monitor?
<coreyB> yuppers
<coreyB> \
<jwill> coreyB: And there's no upload/download?
<coreyB> nope, after about 20 seconds waiting for a page to load, theres finally a little download
<coreyB> its a wired connection also
<coreyB> jwill,  is there anyway to set a dns?
<jwill> coreyB: Yeah
<coreyB> mind explaining how?
<jwill> coreyB: What, did you try getting to a page with the IP address and found it faster?
<coreyB> jwill,  no i haven't tried, but im pretty sure its a ipv6 issue
<coreyB> considering all the bugs kubuntu 9.10 & ubuntu 9.10 has with ipv6
<jwill> coreyB: Well, go to connection settings (right click on knetworkmanager in tray)
<coreyB> jwill,  i tried there, is there maybe a text file that i can set?
<jwill> coreyB: You can set your DNS from the GUI
<coreyB> theres no network thing, and when i add one it doesn't connect to it.
<jwill> If you want to use the command line, there is a file, one sec
<jwill> forget where it is
<jwill> coreyB: Ah yes, /etc/resolv.conf
<jwill> Then just change the nameserver entries to your desired DNS
<coreyB> all i see is # Generated by network manager, and also nameserver 192.168.1.254 (the ip of my router)
<coreyB> oo ok
<coreyB> lol ^
<jwill> But you could just set your dns on your router
<coreyB> ok sec
<coreyB> hmk jwill  that didn't help
<jwill> You can test with "dig google.com" or some other url
<coreyB> oo
<coreyB> yes going to the direct IP is way faster
<jwill> Really?  Neat.
<jwill> Think I'll try the google dns while I'm at it
<coreyB> thats what i was using
<coreyB> jwill,  well any other ideas?
<jwill> coreyB: Wow, that's 6 times slower
<jwill> :D
<coreyB> O.O its faster for me lol
<jwill> I'm getting 3 ms lookup times with my default dns
<jwill> University internet = f*cking awesome
<coreyB> jwill,  mind googling around for me? its way to slow..
<r4v3nsw0rd> how do you change either the color of the text or the color of the background in the hover texts?
<jwill> coreyB: Thinking
<jwill> r4v3nsw0rd: Go to System Settings -> Appearance -> colours
<jwill> r4v3nsw0rd: And edit the colour that co-oresponds to the popup things
<infh4x0r> r4v3nsword system settings > appearance > color
<jwill> colour*
<jwill> :D
<coreyB> jwill,  may i pm you?
<r4v3nsw0rd> k, thanks
<coreyB> jwill,  the nsswitch one
<coreyB> that is the solution i believe
<jwill> Oh, neat
<jwill> coreyB: About the 3ms thing.. that was dns caching.  It's actually 20ms, which is still 6 times faster than google.
<inclement> Does anyone know how to tell xrandr which screen is the 'main' one, where KDE should put the panels?
<inclement> Gnome uses the left, VGA screen (correctly), KDE puts them on the right (DVI) screen, which I don't want
<inclement> And I can't work out what on Earth they might be doing differently
<jwill> inclement: Is it in multi-monitor settings?
<jwill> inclement: I can't look at it because I don't have two monitors D:
<inclement> In 'System Settings'?
<coreyB> jwill,  much much faster, any idea what DNS i should use?
<jwill> coreyB: Thought goole was fast for you?
<jwill> google*
<coreyB> yeah, but i dont like the idea of google seeing every site i go to
<jwill> coreyB: If you live close to it, UltraDNS is faster, and OpenDNS is just as fast.
<jwill> coreyB: Here's an interesting link about it: http://www.manu-j.com/blog/opendns-alternative-google-dns-rocks/403/
<sfears> mindspring dns 207.69.188.187
<jwill> Is that earthlink?
<coreyB> yeah jwill looks like it
<coreyB> jwill http://i45.tinypic.com/2j0md1t.png
<coreyB> how would i set a dns?
<jwill> You just did
<coreyB> look though ^
<coreyB> i wanna set it via the GUI now  >:
<jwill> <jwill> coreyB: Ah yes, /etc/resolv.conf
<jwill> <jwill> Then just change the nameserver entries to your desired DNS
<jwill> coreyB: Commandline is faster and better once you know how to do something.
<coreyB> ah okie dokie
<coreyB> jwill,  something keeps changing it back >:
<jwill> coreyB: Ahh, that's probably knetworkmanager
<jwill> coreyB: I guess you have to set it through that
<coreyB> yeah jwill, look at it though, theres no where to set it >:(
<jwill> Yeah there is
<jwill> coreyB: http://imagebin.ca/view/3yKgZe.html
<coreyB> oo pretty desktop btw
<jwill> Oops, that's wrong spot D:
<coreyB> do i click wired then add?
<jwill> Yeah
<jwill> http://imagebin.ca/view/VWo8l8NP.html
<coreyB> should i check connect automatically?
<jwill> coreyB: http://imagebin.ca/view/Vvn8_kWf.html is what final conf should look like, but with whatever DNS ip you want
<coreyB> yup did it just like that
<jwill> That should work, then
<coreyB> but the resolv.conf shows a different ip still..
<jwill> coreyB: Did you select that connection?
<coreyB> yes.
<jwill> coreyB: Also, I'm not sure how to denote multiple DNS servers.  Space didn't stay...
<jwill> coreyB: Try with just one for now
<coreyB> nope
<coreyB> still changing it back >:(
<jwill> coreyB: Do dig | grep ";; SERVER"
<jwill> coreyB: And see if that's your new or old DNS server
<coreyB> old one
<jwill> coreyB: If you're new to linux, pipes (|) are awesome.  They redirect output from command on left side to command on right side
<jwill> coreyB: Hmm.  That sucks.
<coreyB> hmm
<coreyB> sec im gonna try setting in the router
<jwill> coreyB: Looks like it's a confirmed bug.  I think you can stop knetworkmanager from resetting /etc/resolv.conf
<jwill> coreyB: https://bugs.launchpad.net/knetworkmanager/+bug/382161
<coreyB> jwill,  much faster :D
<coreyB> 26 ish ms on google
<jwill> <jwill> coreyB: https://bugs.launchpad.net/knetworkmanager/+bug/382161
<coreyB> ah ok so its not my fault now is it?
<jwill> coreyB: Yeah.  Ugh, doesn't even seem to be a workaround posted there.
<jwill> coreyB: This is why kubuntu is known as one of the worst KDE distros around.
<jwill> coreyB: Although it could be a KDE bug...
<llutz> 99% of desktop installations would have less issues using good old ifupdown (even if not maintained anymore) rather than using nm
<jwill> llutz: Never heard of it.  What was it?
<llutz> jwill: ifupdown, that old fashioned way to configure your network with /etc/network/interfaces
<jwill> coreyB: You're good now, since your router is handling it.  But it's still a bug...
<coreyB> yeah
<coreyB> those are the only problems i had so far with kubuntu
<jwill> coreyB: Still more than I've had on this install :S
<coreyB> oh
<jwill> coreyB: While you're fixing kde stuff, you might want to install the missing packages so your file indexer works.
<coreyB> also the kubuntu installer is buggy
<jwill> coreyB: ?
<coreyB> when you install kubunt, you HAVE to let it do everything, you cant click skip, or else it crashes
<itu>  hi
<jwill> coreyB: Skip what, the install?
<jwill> itu: Hey.
<itu> now i have succesfully installed nvidia-driver  Question: how to change the 'dpi' ?
<jwill> Resolution, or font dpi?
<coreyB> jwill,  no no no, when you boot the live CD, and it says 'configuring APT' it gives you an option to skip, and once you skip it just crashes
<jwill> coreyB: Hmm.  Might have had something to do with your network issues?
<coreyB> maybe
<itu> i mean the 'dpi' for the 'whole desktop'
<jwill> Right, the resolution.  It's in System Settings
<jwill> itu: KTorrent appears to have locked plasma up again, so someone else will have to tell you where...
<itu>  KTorrent?
<Daughain> kde bittorrent client
<itu> how is Ktorrent related to my problem?
<Daughain> itu,  jwill 's client has locked, not yours.
<jwill> Related to your problem because I can't help you D:
<Daughain> itu,   I'm gfoing to guess he was gonna give you a link to dl something.
<jwill> ?
<Daughain> ???
<jwill> Daughain: Tell him where to change display resolution in System Settings
<coreyB> uhm
<coreyB> you just go in the system settings, and click display
<jwill> Yay.
<jwill> itu: ^
<coreyB> then it says 'size' and just click it :P
<itu> (ok, i found how to change fonts/ize generally)
<Daughain> jwill,  Sorry,was getting a drink.
<francesco_> ciao
<coreyB> ciao?
<francesco_> hello
<coreyB> hi
<francesco_> hi
<francesco_> can u put a link where i
<francesco_> can download a film: christmas carlo?
<coreyB> francesco_,  we don't help with that.
<francesco_> ok thank u
<francesco_> u konw someone can help me?
<mcprtk> Hi people
<Daughain> Morning.
<Planetary> i just installed kubuntu 9.10 and it doesnt boot. it says no operating system found... oh no.. any thoughts
<mcprtk> is there any user-manager in kde4??? I remember there is one in KDE3!
<Daughain> Planetary, Are you sure you instaled it to the right drive/partition?  =)
<Planetary> yes
<Daughain> You install from livecd?
<Planetary> i have 2 drives and i changed my boot priority. yes i installed from live cd. i am running live now to try to fix it
<Daughain> Planetary,  Ok, are you sure the disk is healthy?? I found out one went bad when I installed Jaunty on her system,.
<Planetary> yaaa not 100% sure. it did work fine with the windows disk as media and such
<Planetary> i suspect thats the problem if it fails to load grub
 * Daughain nods.
<Planetary> why would it not boot but be fine at everything else
<Daughain> Depends on what sector was writtten to on the install.
<Daughain> If you have a group of bad sectors and grub is written to them, no boot.
<Planetary> ohh, i moved stuff around to try to ger / at the begining
<JontheEchidna> mcprtk: which versino of kubuntu are you using?
<Daughain> If oyu have scattered bad sectors, you may get boot, but wit limited finctionality.
<Planetary> hmm.
<Planetary> im in teh live cd and it says grub is not installed
<Planetary> is that a sign?
<Daughain> Prolly.......Can you locate the install log?
<Planetary> oah no. where is it?
<Daughain> Ummmmm.......I fdunno eother.
<Planetary> ill look
<Daughain> Mostly a newb here too.
<pinkisntwell> hey guys
<pinkisntwell> kubuntu 9.10 comes with kde3 right?
<coreyB> uhm, im not all to sure, but i think kde4 i *could* be wrong
<Daughain> SHould be kde4........Not positive, though.
<jwill> KDE 4.3
 * jwill is positive
<pinkisntwell> jwill: remember me?
<jwill> pinkisntwell: You had a plasma problem?
<pinkisntwell> jwill: yes
<Daughain> jwill,   Wssup.
<jwill> Planetary: How far does the boot get?
<johnny_> hey
<johnny_> i'm running kubuntu 9.10
<johnny_> and no, it comes with kde 4.3
<johnny_> (which in my opinion is way better than 3)
<jwill> Yeah.
<pinkisntwell> so since i didn't find anyone who can even understand the error i'm having, let alone fixing it, i decided to try and rectify the situation by going back
<Planetary> no where. It doesnt get to grub. it says no operating system found after post
<jwill> pinkisntwell: Reinstalling?
<pinkisntwell> how do i disable the plasma-desktop and the like to go back to a usable desktop environment?
<jwill> Planetary: Ah.  That's bad.
<pinkisntwell> no, can't i just go back a kde version or something?
<Planetary> jwill, ya i think its messed up disk
<jwill> Planetary: There a lot of things you can try with that; it's well documented
<jwill> Planetary: What did you do just before it stopped booting?
<mgt_> Planetary: Maybe you just need to reinstall GRUB.
<pinkisntwell> so my question is, how do i go back a kde version?
<Planetary> jwill. i couldnt seem to find anything. its a fresh install.
<Daughain> pinkisntwell, you did a fresh install of 9.10?
<pinkisntwell> yes
<jwill> mgt_, Planetary: There are instructions for reinstalling GRUB here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Daughain> pinkisntwell,   I dont beleive you can go back.
<pinkisntwell> Daughain: ???
<mgt_> pinkisntwell: Switch to Debian Lenny.
<jwill> pinkisntwell: You would probably be ebst off just reinstalling
<pinkisntwell> wait, if i install something it can't be uninstalled?
<Daughain> pinkisntwell,  Unless you uininstall kde4 manually, and reinstall kde 3.x, I dont think you can 'go back' as you put it.
<jwill> mgt_: He's a new linux user... and this is the #kubuntu channel
<pinkisntwell> Daughain: ok that's what i want to do then
<mgt_> jwill: True, but I can't see any other way around it since Kubuntu has moved to KDE4. Even 8.04 LTS, I think.
<Daughain> pinkisntwell,   You installed an ubunytu ver that has kde preconfigured, so to speak, the only way you can change that would be manualy reconfiguring kde entirely.
<pinkisntwell> Daughain: what does that mean?
<jwill> mgt_: Right.  He just thinks going back will fix his problem.  But it would be as easy to reinstall kubuntu as it would be to install debian for kde3
<Daughain> Just install ubuntu, and add thr kde packages manually. :P
<jwill> pinkisntwell: Going back to kde3 would be just as much work as reinstalling kde4.
<pinkisntwell> jwill: so what should i do?
<Daughain> Prolly more work....
<Daughain> Is kde3 still in the repos?
<Daughain> pinkisntwell,  Install Ubuntu, or debian, or reinatsll kubuntu.
<jwill> pinkisntwell: If making a new user doesn't work, you should just back up your data and reinstall
<Daughain> All eaqually easy, at this point.
<pinkisntwell> jwill: but the same thing will happen again after i reinstall
<jwill> pinkisntwell: I don't follow your logic.
<pinkisntwell> i installed kubuntu 3 days ago
<pinkisntwell> it asked to update itself and it broke plasma-desktop
<jwill> pinkisntwell: You were the one who manually removed his video driver, right?
<pinkisntwell> if i reinstall the same thing will happen right?
<pinkisntwell> jwill: no i'm not
<jwill> pinkisntwell: It probably won't.  If you're afraid of it happening, you could just not update, except for security updates.
<pinkisntwell> jwill: is this supposed to be a solution?
<pinkisntwell> jwill: it probably won't? so i'm just gonna update and cross my fingers?
<jwill> pinkisntwell: I'm sorry, I thought we were helping people in our free time with no compensation except said person thanking us...
<pinkisntwell> jwill: ?
<jwill> pinkisntwell: I guess I'll ship you a replacement computer.
<Daughain> pinkisntwell,  If you want a solution, I gave you one. , jwill  gave you one and mgt_  have you one
<pinkisntwell> Daughain: is a reinstall considered a solution?
<pinkisntwell> Daughain: is like cutting off your hand being a solution for when your hand hurts
<Daughain> pinkisntwell,  In the situation you are in yes.
<Daughain> pin, I did four total instals before I got this sys configured the way I like, so what?
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: did you try making a new user as mentioned by jwill?
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: yes
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: i tried deleting all plasma config files too
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: have you installed any plasmoids recently?
<jwill> pinkisntwell: Reinstall with kubuntu takes half an hour of your time, tops.
<Daughain> Ands, pinkisntwell , two people suggested installing a different OS.
<jwill> wankdanker: Can't be that, because he tried removing his .kde, which takes all widgets off his desktop (except default ones...)
<pinkisntwell> jwill: even booting the cd takes 10 minutes
<wankdanker> jwill: just curious if one of the plasmoids from the repos is causing the issue
<pinkisntwell> jwill: and what about the time to reinstall and reconfigure all my apps?
<mgt_> pinkisntwell: Unless you're on a slow net connection, apt-getting your programs doesn't take very long. As for configuration, just back up /etc
<jwill> pinkisntwell: Back up your .folders in your home dir.  They have all your config.
<jwill> pinkisntwell: If you don't want to download again, checkout aptoncd, which easily backs up packages to a cd/dvd.
<pinkisntwell> jwill: look
<pinkisntwell> jwill: let's forget about the reinstall, if i'm gonna reinstall it certainly won't be with kubuntu again, so the point is moot
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: ok, if you aren't going to re-install, did you try removing the plasma desktop components and then reinstalling?
<Edo> does anyone have experience in openvpn?
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: how do i do that?
<mgt_> Edo: I have some.
<jwill> Ahh, the good old windows-user-threatening-to-switch-back-if-we-don't-help-him
<pinkisntwell> jwill: huh? when did i do that?
<pinkisntwell> jwill: you brought up windows
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: it would be something along the lines of sudo apt-get remove kdebase-plasma
<Edo> Excellent. Currently I'm having issues with using my newly setup vpn. I followed the ubuntu docs in setting up the openvpn server and have successfully connected to it, but I am unable to use it.
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: along the lines? how can i find out for sure?
<Daughain> jwill,   I remember when reinstall was an expected part of the yearly windows ritual. =)
<mgt_> Edo: Is it a routed VPN or a bridged VPN?
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: i will let you know for sure. i just need to test it out here.
<mgt_> Daughain: It still is. You got to clear the registry somehow. =)
<Edo> if i followed the instructions, it should be ether bridged
<inclement> I think I've force killed something important in the window manager. I still have a terminal. Is there something I can type to logout safely?
<Daughain> mgt_,   Wel, they do have a god assortment of apps for uch issues these days, but.....
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: ok
<Edo> mgt_: here are the instructions I followed. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<mgt_> Edo: Yeah, I remember coming across that myself.
<Edo> mgt_: as for the client, I used the windows GUI app from here. http://openvpn.se/
<mgt_> Edo: So you can connect to it?
<Edo> mgt_: I can actually and I'm given an ip. However, I am not able to see my servers samba or tunnel through it or anything really.
<mgt_> Edo: Ah ok.
<mgt_> Edo: So you want access to services on the same LAN as the openVPN server?
<Edo> mgt_: I wish to use it, just like a local network. In which I can do Lan games, file share, web browse, etc.
<Nete> Hello, I have no sound. And I just did a little bit ago. All the mixer levels are all the way up.
<Edo> mgt_: I want all activity to go through my VPN.
<Edo> mgt_: as if I was at home hooked up to my router.
<Daughain> Nete,   Do you have no sound at all, or only no sound for a particular device/format?
<pinkisntwell> Nete: try going into systemsetting to the audio options and pick a different device, same thing happened to me today
<pinkisntwell> Nete: it fixes itself and breaks again randomly with each boot
<mgt_> Edo: I've been using ALS so much I'm a bit rusty on my bare-iron openVPN. Can you ping the other machines on the LAN?
<Nete> Daughain: I have no youtube, mp3, m4u etc
<mgt_> Edo: e.g. ping the samba server?
<Daughain> Nete,  cd or dvd?
<Edo> mgt_: No. So far only my laptop is connected to the VPN. The server which is running VPN also runs samba in which I'm trying to connect. Do I need my server to connect to the VPN service?
<Nete> Daughain: Haven't tried it yet. pinkisntwell:
<Nete> both my devices dont work
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: sudo apt-get remove kdebase-workspace-bin
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: that will remove plasma-desktop
<Edo> mgt_: I've tried all the ips. The vpn and the fixed ip the router at home gives my server.
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: and then i reinstall the same package?
<Daughain> Nete,  How recently were they working?
<Edo> mgt_; neither work.
<mgt_> Edo: So you get "Host not found" if you try and ping the IP?
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: be sure to note what other packages will be automatically uninstalled so that you can install install it again.
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: yes, sudo apt-get install kdebase-workspace-bin
<Nete> Daughain: I think they were working before I hibernated my machine. I'
<Nete> I'm going to restart.
<Daughain> Nete,  Have you tried a full reboot?
 * Daughain nods.
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: thanks, i will try this now
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: what i would do is remove kdebase-workspace-bin, noting the other packages, then re-install kdebase-workspace-bin, then try to run plasma-desktop to see if you get the same error
<Edo> mgt_: "7Ping request could not find host RedQueen"
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: indeed this sounds smart
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: after that, then install the other packages that were auto-removed
<pinkisntwell> k3b kdebase-workspace-bin kpackagekit kubuntu-desktop plasma-widget-networkmanagement update-notifier-kde
<pinkisntwell> these packages will be removed
<mgt_> Edo: Right, so evidently you're not actually connected to the LAN.
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: then try killing plasma-desktop and restarting it to see if the error occurs again.
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: ok that's what was removed on mine as well.
<pinkisntwell> ok moving on
<Daughain> WB jwill .
<Edo> mgt_: I see, so my guess that my ethernet bridge is not working is correct?
<jwill> Daughain: Computer hung to the extent that neither ctrl+backspace nor ALT+SYSREQ+R-E-I-S-U-B did anything... o_o
<Nete> Daughain: I'm back...
<jwill> Mouse cursor wouldn't even move
<pinkisntwell> ok i reinstalled and reran plasma-desktop and they same thing happened
<Nete> *is testing
<mgt_> Edo: Precisely. But we need to know why.
<Torch> hi there
<Daughain> jwill,  Yeah, I had a similar issue earlier, I managed to shut down befor it got that bad though. =)
<Daughain> Need nmore ram.
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: do i need to reboot in between?
<mgt_> Edo: Chances are it's the bridged network interfaces. They're infamously problematic.
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: no
<Daughain> Nete,  Any love?
<jwill> Daughain: That's the thing, it didn't get worse.  It just stopped instantly and completely.
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: so then it didn't work
<Daughain> jwill,  Ouch, which process?
<pinkisntwell> so how do install kde 4.3.4 then?
<Edo> mgt_: If this is true then I have this thing here... http://openvpn.net/index.php/open-source/documentation/miscellaneous/76-ethernet-bridging.html
<Torch> pinkisntwell: see topic ;-)
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: please run "aptitude search plasma | grep ^i" and paste the contents to some online paster thing.
<jwill> pinkisntwell: What version do you currently have, anyways?
<Nete> Daughain: Loud classic "Dies Aeire" blaring in my ears, what a sound :)
<pinkisntwell> 4.3.2
<Daughain> Nete,   There've ben a bunch of reports dealing with swap issues during hibernation.
<Edo> mgt_: at the bottom of the page are the startup and down executables
<Nete> Daughain: I see
<luis_> i need help i am desesperated already! for some reason firefox download helper conversions are failing!!! but before christmas i could download and convert any song from flv to mp3 from youtube, whats happening people...!?
<Edo> mgt_: the problem is I ddon't know how to implement them. The page is misleading.
<Daughain> Nete,  Ya, its a bug, but I dont know if a fix is out yet.
<Nete> Daughain: BTW how do you set a status in irc?
<Daughain> Nete,  HUnh?
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: http://pastebin.ca/1740784
<Nete> Like * Daughain nods
<Edo> mgt_: as for the network/interfaces file just refer back to the first link. That is how I have it setup, word for word.
<Daughain> Thaqts not a status, thats an action, use ./me <action>
<mgt_> Edo: What, as in you don't know how to run the Up and Down executables?
<Nete> ./me test
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: looks normal?
<Nete> ./me <test>
<Daughain> the . is a placeholder, remove it before typing.
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: yeah looks ok, but you have less stuff installed than i do. but you are also on 4.3.2, i'm on 4.3.4
<Edo> mgt_: those two files that I am to use, I don't know how to make them run automatically... or whatever. OR what directory they should be in.
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: ok can you help me install 4.3.4?
 * Nete <test>
<Daughain> Nete,  Now remove the <> from your action.
<Edo> mgt_: then again I am not sure if I am suppose to use those or not either....
<mgt_> Edo: They should be in /etc/openvpn/
<Nete> Daughain: Thanks for the help!
<mgt_> Edo: You definitely do need to run them. They bring the bridged interfaces up and down.
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: which version of kubuntu are you using? "cat /etc/lsb-release"
<Daughain> Nete,  NP.
<pinkisntwell> 9.10
<Edo> mgt_: Okay, I'll add those now, and do a service restart on openvpn and see if that works. It should only take a minute.
<mgt_> Make sure to run the "Up" script after you start the openVPN daemon.
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: you should be able to upgrade with "sudo apt-get update &&  sudo apt-get upgrade"
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: i think not
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: i already tried that
 * Daughain laughs.
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: you may want to finish re-installing the other packages that were auto-removed first
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: did you try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Torch> wankdanker: nah, he needs to add the kubuntu ppa first
<pinkisntwell> Torch: ppa?
<Torch> pinkisntwell: yep ;-)
<pinkisntwell> Torch: what's that?
<wankdanker> Torch: oh, i forgot that i might have added those.
<wankdanker> Torch: i thought 4.3.4 was in karmic by default. sorry.
<Torch> pinkisntwell:  http://pastebin.ca/1740792
<pinkisntwell> Torch: extra repos?
<Torch> pinkisntwell: yes, 4.3.4 is unofficial on karmic
<Torch> pinkisntwell: so you need to add an extra repo for it
<pinkisntwell> Torch: ok adding them now
<pinkisntwell> first line gives no such file or directory
<Torch> pinkisntwell: wait.. that wasn't for you to type ;-)
<pinkisntwell> Torch: what was it then?
<Torch> pinkisntwell: create a file with that name. it won't exist. and insert those two lines i cat'ted
<Torch> pinkisntwell: as root, of course. then apt-get update.
<pinkisntwell> Torch: oh sorry
<pinkisntwell> Torch: thanks
<Torch> pinkisntwell: np
<kamola> i'll install kubuntu in 6 hours
<kamola> do ya guys think my belkin g wireless adapter driver is included in the kernel?
<kamola> sry
<kamola> i'm just a real noob
<Daughain> kamola,   Why wait so long to install?
<kamola> but ni nwill support kubuntu as long i live
<wankdanker> Torch: i have 4.3.4 without ppa, is it possible that it's in karmic backports?
<kamola> i have only 768 kbit/s internet
<Daughain> kamola,  Ouch........That sucs.
<kamola> yes :|
<pinkisntwell> what's a notepad-like text editor on kde?
<kamola> but a friend told me that we'll become vdsl
<Daughain> kwrite
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: kate
<comawhite> pinkisntwell: kate?
<comawhite> kwrite?
<kamola> and this would be enouigh for almost 1 year i think...
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: kwrite is like notepad, kate is like notpad on steroids
<Daughain> kwrite
<Daughain> Or, gedit if you upgraded from ubuntu, instead of doing thr kubuntu instal. =)
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: thanks
<Edo> mgt_: nothing still
<pinkisntwell> Torch: ok i created that file now what?
<Daughain> kamola,  I feel your pain, I recently spent a month on dialup.
<Daughain> Err....A year, sorry.
<mgt_> Edo: Did you run the Up script?
 * comawhite shudders at thought of being on dialup
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: http://www.kubuntu.org/node/126
<Daughain> rule #1  CHeck net access *befre* worrying about the lease. =)
<kamola> it has been pretty ok for the last years
<kamola> but now
<kamola> i want to become a small linux nerd
<comawhite> by the time you download KDE-4.3.4, KDE-4.4.4 will be released :P
<Daughain> comawhite, lol.
<kamola> ^^
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: does that mean i should try apt-get update and upgrade?
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: apparently as of yesterday, the 4.3.4 packages should be pulled from karmic backports
<Edo> mgt_: how do I run an .sh script actually. This is where my skills show
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: after ensuring that the backports line in your /etc/apt/sources.list is enabled
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: either way if you use Torch's advice and use the ppa or use the advice from kubuntu.org, after you have the appropriate settings in /etc/apt/sources.list, you will need to apt-get update and upgrade
<Daughain> kamola,  I;m a newb too, so I dunno the answer to your driver question, though, I would expect it to be.
<mauri> how can i install msdos into pendrive
<kamola> Daughain: i think it will work....
<Daughain> mauri unet
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: you may also need to do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kamola> if it doesn't a buy another wifi stick
<Daughain> kamola,  I expect it will.
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: too late, i already started
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: it's ok.
<kamola> thx for help Daughain
<pinkisntwell> it complains that some amarok packages are unauthenticated
<pinkisntwell> what's that?
<mauri> Daughain: unet?
<Daughain> Oh, are youp using kubuntu 9.10?
<Daughain> mauri,  google unet bootin
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: those may be being pulled from the ppa
<Edo> mgt_: I just tried to run it and I receive an error
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: it's likely to be ok and will probably work, but are not official packages
<pinkisntwell> ok upgrading now
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: godspeed :)
<mauri> Daughain: i've already tried it but it installs syslinux as bootloader and i want only dos to start at the start up...i dont know if it possibile
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: i'm fast at the keyboard and slow in the head
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: those two go together
<Edo> mgt_: mtu: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Edo> mtu: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Edo> Incorrect number of arguments for command
<Edo> Usage: brctl addif <bridge> <device>	add interface to bridge
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: i hear you. i'm that way a lot of the time too. the good thing about apt is that you can usually work your way back to a working system if you mess anything up
<FloodBotK1> Edo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: it's got like a 100 packages lined up i hope more stuff don't break
<Daughain> mauri, Hmmmmm DOS....Might try an autoexec.bat edit.
<ubuntu> hiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Edo> woops
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: yeah, a lot of stuff is going to change going from 4.3.2 to 4.3.4, i hope it fixes!
<Daughain> mauri, I dont remember how many decades its been since I messed around with dos.=)
<mauri> Daughain: I know.... but it is only a trial in order to understand how to use fdsisk in linux
<Daughain> Also, you will need to edit the BIOS boot settings before anything will boot off of USB.
<Daughain> And,if the mobo doesnt support USB boot options, you wot be able to at all.
<Daughain> wot==wont.
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: going to make some milk until it downloads and hope it gets fixed so i don't bother you guys again
<mauri> Daughain: yes yes i konw......tnk for youur time
<Daughain> mauri,   Np, not sure how much help I was, though.
<BixOun3y> COucou :)
<BixOun3y> il ya peut etre personne qui me voit ?
<Torch> pinkisntwell: 100 packages is rather normal for a kde minor upgrade in kubuntu
<mauri> Daughain: do you know when will be releaseed a new kernel version for karmic?
<Daughain> mauri,  No.....#ubunbtu would be a better place to ask about that.
<Daughain> Err..#ubuntu
<Edo> mgt_: still there?
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: ok. i hope it works out for you. i
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: when it's done do i need to restart?
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: technically, probably not, but it might be a good idea. if you don't want to restart, i'd suggest at least doing /etc/init.d/kdm restart or service kdm restart (the new way)
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: ok
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: you're really helpful, thanks for going through the trouble to help me
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: you are welcome. i know how it goes. :)
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: i'm logging right now. i may log in again in a few hours and look for you if you still need help.
<pinkisntwell> wankdanker: ok thanks for all the help
<wankdanker> pinkisntwell: you bet! good luck.
<Daughain> darkdelusions, I beleive sleep is calling. Peace.
<Torch> pinkisntwell: so how's it going?
<pinkisntwell> Torch: just finished installing 4.3.4
<pinkisntwell> Torch: and the same thing happens
<pinkisntwell> Torch: so...
<Torch> pinkisntwell: and you did log out, restart x and log in again?
<pinkisntwell> Torch: i did service kdm restart
<Torch> pinkisntwell: that't basically the sam
<Torch> e
<Torch> pinkisntwell: oh well.
<pinkisntwell> Torch: so it's well broken then
<Torch> pinkisntwell: apparently yes, indeed.
<pinkisntwell> Torch: so what am i gonna do now?
<pinkisntwell> Torch: i don't feel like going through the trouble of installing again only to end up with the same problem
<Torch> pinkisntwell: well... i'm out of ideas
<Torch> pinkisntwell: reinstalling will take you ONE hour.
<Edo> mgt_: still there?
<Torch> pinkisntwell: how long have you fought this already?
<pinkisntwell> Torch: yes but i will get the same problem right?
<pinkisntwell> if you don't fix something it will come back
<Torch> pinkisntwell: i see and understand your point. but the options are few.
<pinkisntwell> Torch: actually reinstalling only to get the same problem is not an option
<pinkisntwell> Torch: i think i'm just gonna install a different distro
<pinkisntwell> let's take it to #kde
<Dau`Gone> pinkisntwell,   Install Ubuntu, not kubuntu, then add kde4.3, that way you will still have gnome if you have any more kde problems.
<Torch> pinkisntwell: #kde-chat, please
<Dau`Gone> Night all.
#kubuntu 2010-01-07
<pvp_yu> Good morning
<camilo> ??????????????'
<pvp_yu> any Questions?
<jwill> Nope.
<pvp_yu> our time GMT +8
<stormbringer> hey guys i have a ? i have wine 1.0.1 and trying to install wow but it seems i need to update wine i have alot of wow installed and dont want to start over so if i delete or unistall wine and reinstall from tar.bz will i lose all i have installed under wine
<Kage> stormbringer: I can save you a lot of time... money.... and possibly save your life.... don't play WoW
<foghorn> greetings
<foghorn> anyone having problems w/ the xorg drivers for "karmic"?
<stormbringer> anyone in here play wow
<jwill> foghorn: No-one, ever.
<foghorn> lol
<jwill> stormbringer: You can get wine 1.2 from the wine ppa.
<jwill> stormbringer: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb under "Adding the WineHQ APT Repository:"
<stormbringer> i tryed to get it via ppa but it still says i am useing 1.0.1
<jwill> You tried to get it through that ppa?  You're still using 1.0.1?
<jwill> Sounds like you forgot to install 1.2.
<stormbringer> and kage i am 38 years old i dont think i am going to have that problem lol
<stormbringer> let me see but i am sure i did install it
<Zeppelin> is there any reason i should be having an error installing Kubuntu?
<Zeppelin> I installed Kubuntu 64-bit on my machine that is 32-bit, and later realized it. Now I'm trying to install Kubuntu 32-bit over the 64-bit
<Kage> stormbringer: Yeah.... I didn't think I would have a problem with it anyways...
<Zeppelin> Is there any reason this should give me an error?
<Kage> stormbringer: took me 1 year to admit I had a problem...
<jwill> Zeppelin: What error are you getting?
<stormbringer> only error i have ever seen has been when i tryed to install the version i have on my daugthers box just to find out she does not have a 64 bit system lol
<Zeppelin> well
<Zeppelin> I'm not getting any error speficially
<Zeppelin> just after i select 'English' and select 'Install Kubuntu'
<Zeppelin> it shows me the splash screen for a little bit
<Zeppelin> then it just shows nothing
<foghorn> try running the live cd and installing from the GUI
<stormbringer> i am showing a update for wine 1.1.335 but it is blocked
<jwill> stormbringer: The package is called wine1.2, I believe.
<jwill> stormbringer: You might have to remove wine 1.1.x first, though
<stormbringer> shit that is what i was afraid of i just hope i dont lose all the programs i have installed via wine
<jwill> stormbringer: Pretty sure that won't happen.
<stormbringer> kk
<jwill> stormbringer: Reasonably
<Zeppelin> wow
<Zeppelin> did the same thing
<Zeppelin> went to the screen of nothing ness
<jwill> Zeppelin: Try pressing CTRL + ALT + F1
<stormbringer> not like i got much of a choice now do i lol
<Zeppelin> what would that do?
<stormbringer> shuts down xserver
<jwill> stormbringer: If you're really concerned, you could rename the .wine dir
<jwill> stormbringer: Actually, removing programs doesn't remove their .dirs unless you use "apt-get purge"
<jwill> stormbringer: So you're safe.
<jwill> Zeppelin: See if you can get to a virtual terminal
<stormbringer> iwill: kk will try that
<jwill> Zeppelin: Actually, you should check disc integrity, first.
<jwill> Zeppelin: Most likely, your cd has some errors on it.
<Zeppelin> i'm checking atm
<Zeppelin> say there are errors
<Zeppelin> will i have to redownload the iso itself?
<Zeppelin> or just re-burn it?
<jwill> Zeppelin: You should checksum the downloaded iso (takes 2 seconds) and reburn it.
<stormbringer> make sure you are downloading the proper version for your box
<foghorn> reburn works for me...usually
<jwill> Zeppelin: If checksum fails, you'll have to redownload, though if you did it through a torrent, you just have to redownload the corrupted bits.
<jwill> foghorn: Problem is when it doesn't :P
<Zeppelin> jwill
<jwill> Zeppelin: ?
<Zeppelin> is checking the integrity and checksumming at all different?
<jwill> Zeppelin: There are two ways your disc could have gotten corrupted
<jwill> Zeppelin: A) When you were downloading it B) when you were burning it
<foghorn> md5 as you said
<foghorn> i was too slow typing
<jwill> Zeppelin: Checksumming the .iso checks for A, checking the disc checks for B
<jwill> Zeppelin: "Verifying the disc integrity" is just checksumming the disc, so they're the same thing, just to different things.
<Zeppelin> how do i checksum
<jwill> Zeppelin: For the disc, it's on the menu below 'install ubuntu'
<Zeppelin> i'm checking the disk with Check Disk for Defects
<Zeppelin> atm
<Zeppelin> i wanna checksum the iso
<stormbringer> ok now it says i am running 1.1.35 i insatlled the ver. wine1.2  1.1.35 so i hope it is the right one
<jwill> Zeppelin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<spider> my KGpg wont launch - anyone else have this problem with 9.10?
<jwill> Zeppelin: At the bottom are the kubuntu iso checksums: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<jwill> spider: Don't have it installed
<stormbringer> HOLY SHIT MY WOW CAME UP LOL
<jwill> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stormbringer> sorry wont happen again
<jwill> :D
<jwill_is_afk> brb
<foghorn> finally! a civilized group of ppl!
<Zeppelin> what checksum should I be getting jwill
<jwill_is_afk> <jwill> Zeppelin: At the bottom are the kubuntu iso checksums: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download
<Planetary> OMG my ulitimate boot loader cd fixed my 'operating system not found' problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Zeppelin> yea
<Zeppelin> my checksum is ok
<Zeppelin> and the disk intergrity check found no error
<Zeppelin> i think it's because I'm trying to install a 32-bit over a 64-bit kubuntu
<foghorn> I want to try VM on my linux box to access WinXP, is it best to start with an empty partition?
<spider> you don't really need to create a partition for VM, it stores the hard drive as a file - a virtual hard drive
<jwill> Planetary: !!!
<stormbringer> ok got to log for now so i can reboot and tweek someone lol later guys and thanks for the help
<jwill> Zeppelin: That wouldn't explain why it doesn't load.
<Zeppelin> meh
<Zeppelin> :-(
<jwill> So the 64 bit livecd worked, but 32 bit doesn't?
<Zeppelin> yessir
<jwill> Want to try the 64 bit live cd again to see if it works?
<foghorn> i guess whay i am asking is that i dual boot  and my xp install is currently borked, i would like to try and fix it from linux if possible, perhaps I am going about it the right way
<jwill> I don't see why 32 bit wouldn't work while the other does...
<jwill> foghorn: You want to convert your old winXP install into a virtual machine?
<foghorn> is that not smart?
<jwill> With vmware?
<Planetary> speaking of bits. if you have a system with dual 32bit cpus on it can you run a 64 bit os? i dont think so but...
<foghorn> yes
<foghorn> brb
<spider> basically I am done with dual booting, I use Sun VirtualBox and VM my Vista
<jwill> Planetary: No.
<jwill> spider: Yeah, virtualbox is win.
<Planetary> jwill: figured.
<foghorn> back
<foghorn> so can i finally lose the NTFS partition? :)
<jwill> foghorn: Does vmware have free a converter now?
<jwill> ...free a*
<jwill> ......................a free*
<ilumi> what's a good video editing software tha can capture from firewire?
<foghorn> dunno, i have never done this b4, but am dying to try
<spider> Virtualbox is easier to set up than VMWare
<foghorn> i think thats what i d/l'd
<jwill> foghorn: You'd probably have to do a fresh install inside a new virtual machine
<jwill> vmware is mostly oriented towards enterprise and is hard for single users.  Virtualbox is much better.  Also it's open source.
<jwill> has an open source version without usb*
<foghorn> yes that is what i have
<coreyB> virtualbox is a little slower though
<foghorn> speed is of no concern, i just want to lean how to do it
<jwill> coreyB: Windows.  XP.
<jwill> coreyB: OS from 9 years ago.
<foghorn> lol
<coreyB> lol?
<coreyB> a os that still works without all the junk 7 has
<foghorn> aye but 7 is cleaner that vista
<foghorn> ...*than
<Zeppelin> jwill: Wanna be my friend?
<coreyB> lol.
<coreyB> jwill,  may i pm ya?
<coreyB> ftw foghorn  i like vista better.
<jwill> I don't think quanta has that feature, Zeppelin D:
<foghorn> coreyB: really?
<coreyB> yup.
<coreyB> i had no problems with it, and even if i did, i actually know how to fix things unlike some people that just instantly jump on the vista hating boat.
<foghorn> this is true, many things changed w/ vista.
<foghorn> later all, got company
<foghorn> thanks all for your help!
<what_if> When I try to delete files I get the error: "Access denied to /home/z3r0/.local/share/Trash/files/[FILE TO DELETE] " Google offers no help, already manually deleted all the files in the trashcan.
<what_if> Any ideas from the group>
<coreyB> is the file in use..?
<what_if> should not be, will check with lsof
<what_if> according to lsof, no. Not open/ in use. it is only this one directory. Everything else deletes perfectly fine.
<Krezkey> does anyone know how to block microsofts BING from the the browsers
<coreyB> what_if,  have you tried restarting?
<coreyB> Krezkey,  sec
<coreyB> Krezkey,  /etc/hosts
<what_if> yes, have restarted already. Earlier the whole system locked while deleting a 4+GB folder from the trash.
<coreyB> add the following line : 127.0.0.1   bing.com
<Krezkey> ok cool. just like windows
<coreyB> yuppers
<Krezkey> sweet...thanks coreyB
<coreyB> what_if,  well keep in mind thats a lot of data, and if you have a slow hard drive, its gonna happen
<jwill> Not really.  Shouldn't.
<what_if> dropped to a console and rm'd it. Still no idea why dolphin could not delete the folder (either to trash or actually delete)
<jwill> what_if: Strange.
<jwill> what_if: Did you see any error output?
<jwill> what_if: You could try searching kde for a bug with the error popup string.
<what_if> when putting in trash error was "Access denied to /home/z3r0/.local/share/Trash/files/[filename]"
<what_if> yes, an access denied error to the trashcan files directory
<what_if> .
<what_if> I was not seeing my own entries to the chat... Did you get the info about the error messages?
<jwill> what_if: I'd look for a bug with that as a search (bugs.kde.org).  Might find an explanation.
<jwill> what_if: Yes.
<Krezkey> well coreyB I found the host file but it's locked up and can't change properties
<what_if> I looked earlier but only found errors relating to the quota management... which I may have encountered. Have deleted at least 10GB from this system today. I followed a howto to manually delete the files and info, but this last file's error persisted. All better now
<javier_> hi!someone could tell me how to order files in k3b DVD project before recording?
<abdifataah> hello evrybody
<coreyB> Krezkey,  you gotta open it with root priv
<coreyB> i dont know the default text editor for kubuntu, so sudo apt-get install gedit
<coreyB> then, sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<Krezkey> so log out and log in as root ?
<coreyB> No.
<Krezkey> kate is default editor
<coreyB> ah
<coreyB> i believe it would be sudo kate /etc/hosts    then
<Krezkey> ok i'll give it a try
<jwill> javier_: Order files?
<jwill> javier_: Oh, for music CDs... I don't know.
<Krezkey> guess i need more command line for terminal...that did not work
<coreyB> oh jwill  whats the command to install kubuntu restrictions or w/e so i can play dvds?
<javier_> jwill: no, not for music
<javier_> for data
<javier_> it orders them (if you have 12 files with names 1,2,3,4,...) like 1,11,12, 2,3,4,5,...
<javier_> jwill: i would like them in logical order
<jwill> javier_: ...
<javier_> jwill: or you think they will appear later in the computer just in the order you give them in your sistem=
<javier_> ?
<jwill> javier_: Order on the filesystem has nothing to do with displayed order.
<javier_> ok :)
<javier_> so it was a stupid question :)
<javier_> thanks anyway, i burn it safer now :)
<jwill> You can sort things by name or other stuff by clicking on the colums tops (click on the name column header, for example)
<javier_> yes, i thought that was going to be, but wasnt totally sure
<javier_> jwill: thanks!
<Planetary> aw my key board wont work, its an old usb. it even wont work in ps2 port. though a ps2 keybord will. i had them both pluged in too. why no work?
<Guest14915> woops
<rstob911> Planetary: its tired
<Planetary> haha.... it works now i pluged in into a usb 2.0 card
<Planetary> yay
<cooper> hi all
<eric_> hi
<Planetary> hey
<cooper> does annyone know a cool looking irc client for linux?
<cooper> ?
<eric_> cool looking?
<cooper> yes somthing that is nice with a transparent background for instance
<Planetary> just did a fresh install with an ati video card computer. it defaults to full resolution at start up, but when i click display in system settings ti goes to the res i want. strange...
<eric_> I'm not sure, cooper..I'm using Konversation, it looks nice I guess
<cooper> hmm yes i am too can you custumise konversion? (srry im new to this)
<Eric> I think so
<cooper> and how would i do that?
<Planetary> how do i change login menu resolution?
<jwill> I think it's auto set to max res
<Planetary> it is but i want to drop it down. i feel it will fix my res when i log in
<jwill> You want a lower res?  Why?
<Planetary> ya i guess ill try it up high. myself and other users were used to lower
<jwill> Planetary: ATI has lots of bugs and whatnot
<jwill> Planetary: You can increase font size, since that's the main thing with high resolutions
<Planetary> ya i try to use nvidia
<Planetary> yep i did that thanks
<jwill> Planetary: That's pretty weird though...
<jwill> Planetary: Actually, you could probably have a one line script in ~/.kde/Autostart that just sets the resolution to what you want every login
<jwill> Planetary: As a workaround
<Planetary> jwill: ok ill remember that
<Planetary> jwill. i did find a thread about it but havent read it
<jwill> Planetary: 1 sec, looking at xrandr man page
<jwill> (it's probably what you want)
<jwill> Okay, you could try a script like this: sleep 1
<jwill> the next line: xrandr -s 456x123
<jwill> where 456 is width and 123 is height
<jwill> sleep is in seconds, and it probably needs to be more like 5, depending on your system.
<Planetary> ok thanks
<snarkster> how does one use kbluetooth?
<snarkster> it wont connect to my G1
<snarkster> BUT my vista partition will use my phone as a audio device
<snarkster> anyone there?
<francisco_> anyone who know how to set raid 0 in ubuntu server 8.04 lst
<Planetary> what key is meta?
<francisco_> any smartone
<hjw> can anybody point me at the correct file to modify in order to change the users' default   kickoff/kmenu?
<jwill> hjw: To change the launcher menu a user uses, or to change the _default_ for newly created users?
<hjw> jwill: I'd like to set the default for all of my users.  I'm moving them all over from kde3
<jwill> hjw: Then sorry, don't know.  Could try #kde, but it's pretty dead right now.
<jwill> hjw: More people there than here, though, and it's a KDE, not kubuntu question.
<hjw> Kmenu defaults to /usr/share/kubuntu-default-settings/kde4-profile/default/share/config/kickoffrc, is there some place it  would look after that?
<jwill> hjw: Again, don't know.  It would have something to do with the default plasma layout, not the specific widgets.
<jwill> hjw: Figure out where the default layout is, and you can probably edit it.
<hjw> the default layout is in kubuntu-defaults but I assume if I edit that any updates will override it
<jwill> hjw: Alternatively, you just write a script that runs on creating a new user.  Not as elegant, but would definitely work.
<jwill> hjw: I know where the current plasma rc is, just a sec
<jwill> hjw: Okay, I think it's ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<jwill> hjw: The people in #kde might have a better solution, though.
<hjw> yes, thats the personal one for each user, if they don't have anything in their home it pulls it from /usr/share/kubuntu-defaults...config/ but I can't seem to override   that
<jwill> hjw: I don't know how to override it, just mentioning a workaround.
<hjw> thanks jwill, I'll keep searching.... there's no info on kubuntu sites other than referring to kde.org,  who specifies    directories which should work but they don't/ I'm doing something wrong.
<jwill> hjw: Probably kubuntu screwing it up.
<jwill> hjw: Knowing kubuntu...
<hjw> jwill: ouch, that's not what I expected to hear on #kubuntu
<memenode> eh.. eh..
<memenode> pulling my tongue
<memenode> and good timing too because this "beta" is acting more like pre-alpha.. ffs
<memenode> good on me for taking the chances and it shoving me a big fat finger
<jwill> hjw: I avoid distro betas as much as possible.  The KDE betas are the only ones with new features, anyways.
<jwill> I mean memenode...
<memenode> it's a kde beta..
<memenode> and feature freeze is in effect from what I heard..
<jwill> memenode: As of November.
<jwill> memenode: RC is out today or tomorrow, so I'm not bothering with the beta.
<memenode> eh I didn't know :S
<memenode> looks like some dbus issue.. plasma crashes on its start and complains of no reply from dbus
<jwill> memenode: Hey, we had someone in here a while ago with a similar problem in 4.3
<jwill> It might have been solved.  You'd have to look in the logs.
<memenode> hm they don't go that far back probably
<jwill> memenode: They do.
<jwill> memenode: I think it's "u19809", but it must span into the next day: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/01/05/%23kubuntu.txt
<ilumi> how do i delete without moving to trash?
<jwill> ...nevermind, it must have happened in #kde
<jwill> ilumi: You can enable it as a right-click option in dolphin general settings
<ilumi> jwill: shift used to work, not now
<memenode> oh
<memenode> jwill: might be helpful, thanks
<coreyB> jwill,  where to be exact?
<jwill> coreyB: delete?
<coreyB> yeas
<coreyB> yes* lol
<jwill> coreyB: General category in settings in dolphin
<jwill> coreyB: Oops, not there, nvm
<jwill> coreyB: General in 'context menu' tab
<coreyB> take a screenshot jwill  i cant find it
<jwill> http://imagebin.ca/view/27nTJBJK.html
 * Kage is going to bed... night
<coreyB> night kage
<gajananavaze> hi
<ahsan> hi to all
<ahsan> can any body temme which is the best antivirus n spyware software for kubuntu
<iconmefisto> ahsan: clamav is the only one I know of
<ahsan> thanks
<iconmefisto> ahsan: btw, the only good reason to use it with kubuntu is to protect windows machines you may be sending files to
<ahsan> actually i cant open my hotmail  account using firefox
<ahsan> i called my isp
<ahsan> they r saying scan ur computer
<iconmefisto> ahsan: ok, it won't hurt, but I doubt very much that is the problem
<iconmefisto> ahsan: have you tried creating a new firefox profile and trying hotmail?
<ahsan> nope :$
<ahsan> at the moment i m uninstalling firefox
<ahsan> n den reinstalling it
<ahsan> btw konqueror is also unable to open ma hotmail account
<ahsan> n yes i m also in doubt tat my machine is infected
<ahsan> caz i m dowloading file n browsing net normally otherwise
<iconmefisto> ahsan: if you're going to reinstall firefox, delete the ~/.mozilla folder to remove your old profile
<ahsan> thnx
<Zeppelin> say my friend wants to change his Kubuntu cursor
<Zeppelin> how would my friend do this?
<iconmefisto> Zeppelin: your friend could go to systemsettings, keyboard and mouse, cursor theme tab
<Zeppelin> my friend says thank you
<iconmefisto> you can find cursor themes on http://www.kde-look.org
<bishop> joining
<ilumi> how can i find where a file or program installed?
<iconmefisto> ilumi: whereis firefox
<iconmefisto> for example
<ilumi> iconmefisto: that doesnt always work sometimes it just returns the same name(only)
<ilumi> i tried whereis locate and find, none do what i want
<iconmefisto> what are you searching for?
<ilumi> lmt
<iconmefisto> what is that?
<ilumi> some multimedia framework
<ilumi> liblmt
<ilumi> libmlt1
<reybul> hello, i can't see video in dragon player audio is ok, video is black screen only
<ilumi> reybul: you see a blue icon pop up by the clock?
<reybul> no
<ilumi> reybul: you need codecs
<bishop> hey
<kamola> hey
<reybul> ok, but after all work fine, and i install vlc player
<kamola> just installed kubuntu. now it asks for a password... what can i do?
<reybul> and now not work vlc player o dgragon player
<zagrot> hello room!
<kamola> hello zagrot
<ilumi> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kamola> i'm a noob... sry
<reybul> codecs ok, tks
<kamola> i didn't give a pass for kubuntu
<ilumi> try blank
<kamola> i'm on windows xp pro now
<zagrot> I have a quick question, is there a konsole command to find the version of kubuntu that i'm running?  similar th the ver command in dos?
<kamola> everything blank(2 lines)?
<kamola> ok
<kamola> i'll check that
<ilumi> what did you put for username?
<ilumi> thats your username
<ilumi> for password is whatever you put in or blank?
<iconmefisto> zagrot: uname -a   and    kded4 -version
<kamola> i didn't give it a username as i can remember... i had hard work last days
<zagrot> thanks a ton iconmefisto
<ilumi> kamola: it wont install without it
<iconmefisto> zagrot: there's also lsb_release -a
<kamola> ok, brain get up now! thx
<zagrot> wa's lsb?
<zagrot> sorry, what's lsb?
<kamola> big thx ilumi!
<iconmefisto> zagrot: stands for Linux Standard Base, but I don't really know what it means
<zagrot> sounds meaningful
<zagrot> i like to know my acronyms, it helps figure things ou when they get complicated
<zagrot> *gets pen and paper*
<iconmefisto> man lsb_release might explain (or might not)
<reybul> tks, i'll check codecs and links ubottu
<zagrot> it gave me the information i was looking for
<zagrot> the previous two as well, but in a bit more cryptic form
<iconmefisto> they tell you different things, linux kernel that is running, distro version, and kde version
<ilumi> reybul: ubottu thanks you
<zagrot> i really wanted distro version so i can look for a tutorial to modify my grub menu
<zagrot> but i'm not very knowelegable of the *nix command line yet
<zagrot> i did not want to find outdated information and screw up my new installation
<iconmefisto> zagrot: ok, there are now 2 versions of grub. you'll likely find lots of info about grub, but from 9.10 karmic, grub2 is installed by default
<zagrot> that is good to know
<iconmefisto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zagrot> i already found a grub tutorial, but the menu.1st file did not exist in /boot/grub
<iconmefisto> try that link ^^
<zagrot> and then i realised that i downloded the kubunu iso maybe three months ago
<zagrot> wasn't sure if here had been a release since then
<zagrot> back in a few mines
<zagrot> minutes
<kamola> back again. i really don't remember my loginnick for kubuntu now... is there any other choice to remember that?
<kamola> ---hard work-- and i'm a noob
<iconmefisto> kamola: have you ever used this login, or is it a new install?
<kamola> i'll remember after work today then later....
<kamola> it's a completely new install
<iconmefisto> kamola: you could probably boot in recovery mode and create a new user
<kamola> how do i reboot in recovery mode?
<kamola> i hate my lcd...
<iconmefisto> kamola: when starting up choose recovery mode from the grub menu. if you don't see the grub menu, press esc key
<kamola> after booting and stuff it's getting dark immediately sometimes
<iconmefisto> or it might have changed to shift key, I'm not sure. try both
<kamola> buggy monitor :(
<kamola> ok, thx much iconmefisto
<iconmefisto> kamola: do you know the adduser command?
<kamola> no
<kamola> i never used linux :((((
<kamola> always not compatible to my wifi
<kamola> i'll reboot now and'll c
<iconmefisto> when you've booted in recovery mode, you'll be logged in as root (similar to windows administrator mode). to add a user: adduser --system <name-of-new-user>
<kamola> yes, interesting and good.... thx!
<bishop> kamola what do u think of linux after using xp?
<reybul> iconmefisto:to logged in as root mode i need password?
<iconmefisto> does it ask for password?
<zagrot> kamola: google the make and model of your lcd combined with "power supply" and you'll probably find a reconditioning tutorial.  if you are handy with a soldering iron i'll bet you can fix the thing for less than $20.
<reybul> sorry i dont now, only ask for
<zagrot> i just scored two lcd monitors that only needed capacitors to be replaced
<iconmefisto> reybul: do you mean booting in recovery mode?
<zagrot> iconmefisto: thanks for the wiki link.  i was not aware that there was a grub2.
<zagrot> i probably would have screwed up royally with the tutorial i found.
<Derath-Srvr> hi all
<reybul> no,only to know,
<bishop> got2go...
<zagrot> iconmefisto: I think i have found what i need, but i'd like your opinion.  the information in the /etc/grub.d/ section of the wiki suggests that i can reorder the grub menu by changing the numbers of the files it loads.  i'm dual booting and i'd like to have the windows xp as default because this computer is for my bother's school work (he linux install is my toy).  i'd also want to have the os seletions before the memtest and linux recovery selections.
<zagrot>  will renumbering the files accomplish this?
<iconmefisto> zagrot: afaik, the default is set in /etc/default/grub
<zagrot> oh, just found the readme in the grub.d folder.  i says entry 10_* is reserved for native boot entries
<iconmefisto> zagrot: in /etc/default/grub  there is GRUB_DEFAULT=0 which means boot the first item in the menu
<zagrot> so linux must occupy entry 0, but i can say default=1 for the second entry
<iconmefisto> zagrot: might be a good idea to keep backups of any files you edit, so you can restore them with a livecd if you do something disastrous
<zagrot> i know
<zagrot> not rying to sound rude
<zagrot> just been there before
<iconmefisto> np zagrot
<zagrot> :(
<zagrot> thanks for the help, gotta get some sleep before the night sneaks away
<zagrot> later
<kubuntu_> hi there, been struggling to empty our my Wastebin. fo some funny reasons some finle get locked up
<kubuntu_> <some files>
<noaXess> good morning community..
<petsounds> good afternoon noaXess :D
<noaXess> :)... suisse time 07:52 am.. petsounds where are you living?
<noaXess> does somebody knows about thunderbird 3 will be available in kubuntu repos?
<petsounds> 13:52 PM here in indonesia
<noaXess> petsounds: so just a half day gone ;)
<petsounds> noaXess, i'll be out for a while to get lunch. nice to meet you :)
<ghale> noaxess, you can get thunderbird 3 by adding the mozilla daily or beta ppa
<Derath-Srvr> Hi LD
<noaXess> ghale: ok.. but then i get also daily's firefox...
<ghale> you can just unselect it after installing thunderbird i think
<noaXess> have now downloaded tb3 from getthunderbird.com.. extracted.. but can't start it ?.. i run thunderbird and get: can't find thunderbird-bin
<noaXess> i have done that on other systems without problems..
<noaXess> need a coffee..
<jschall> is there a way to put my wifi passwords in a kwallet with no password so that i don't have to type in my password to open my kwallet immediately when i start my laptop?
<Derath-Srvr> jschall: I believe when you first use kwallet, just leave the password empty...
<Derath-Srvr> As far as fixing afterwards, I think there's a directory that you can rm, but I'm not certain...
<iconmefisto> noaXess: where is thunderbird installed?
<jschall> Derath-Srvr: what if i have other passwords which i do want to keep protected?
<noaXess> iconmefisto: just extracted it in the home folder.. so on my machine this works.. on the other not yet
<Derath-Srvr> jschall: In that case, I don't think there's an option to protect some and not others...
<noaXess> iconmefisto: if i run ./thunderbird in the extracted folder it get: ./run-mozilla.sh: 399: ./thunderbird-bin: not found
<iconmefisto> noaXess: is thunderbird-bin in that folder? I just downloaded and installed it and it starts up fine
<noaXess> iconmefisto: yes.. i also downloaded the thunderbird-3.0.tar.bz2 file, extracted it to /home/username/apps/thunderbird and start ./thunderbird in that folder, but not tb.. :(
<iconmefisto> noaXess: is thunderbird-bin in that folder?
<noaXess> iconmefisto: yes..
<noaXess> i think it's the 32bit 64bit problem, cause the system is 64bit.. so..
<noaXess> get back soon..
<jschall> is there any way to make knetworkmanager use a different wallet other than the default "kdewallet"? i hate that it pops up a password request immediately when the computer starts
<iconmefisto> noaXess: maybe try downloading the 64 bit deb at http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/t/thunderbird-3.1/
<iconmefisto> noaXess: or just add that ppa to sources.list
<Cruella> noaXess: or just add that ppa to sources.list
<noaXess> spaceno.. i won't....
<Cruella> spaceno.. i won't....
<iconmefisto> what's with the echoing?
<noaXess> ups..
<noaXess> sorry.. :)
<Cruella> what's with the echoing?
<iconmefisto> hmm
<Cruella> ups..
<Cruella> sorry.. :)
<Cruella> hmm
<noaXess> i want install it from getthunderbird.com.. but i think the problem is, cause i have a 64bit system and ia32-libs isn't installed ;)
<Cruella> i want install it from getthunderbird.com.. but i think the problem is, cause i have a 64bit system and ia32-libs isn't installed ;)
<noaXess> hey Cruella: what's your problem?
<Cruella> hey Cruella: what's your problem?
<noaXess> iconmefisto: was that a bot?
<iconmefisto> yeah I think so
<noaXess> iconmefisto: wow...
<noaXess> iconmefisto: so thunderbird3 works :) just installed ia32-libs
<noaXess> iconmefisto: i will also try your solution, download the 64bit from ppa...
<noaXess> or add the ppa :)..
<iconmefisto> noaXess: do you have thunderbird 2 installed? or using old thunderbird 2 profile with 3?
<noaXess> iconmefisto: it's a fresh install.. and tb2 is installed but not configured..
<noaXess> the look of tb3 is fancy.. old scool.. how to change that? in tb2 there are some patches that it look's good.. for tb3 also?
<iconmefisto> noaXess: maybe try installing it in /opt and the same patches will work with tb3?
<iconmefisto> noaXess: or installing from apt with the ppa version might set it all up for you
<iconmefisto> noaXess: the thing with the ppa is it will try to update firefox if you have it installed. you could install tb3 then remove the ppa if you don't want the daily updates
<noaXess> iconmefisto: yes thats the prob... it will be cool, if there are two ppa's for ff and tb :)
<noaXess> and after upgradeing ff to the ppa's version it is called shiretoko or something like this :(
<iconmefisto> noaXess: just installed tb3 from ppa and it looks the same to me. it's called "shredder" in titlebar
<noaXess> iconmefisto: yes..
<noaXess> same as the version from getthunderbird.com?
<noaXess> so no changes :(
<noaXess> iconmefisto: have a solution to get a cool look for tb3 :) http://mozilla.paenglab.ch/
<Burps> Hi : 1st time with *buntu (but not with linux...) : just installed 9.10 : wher is the menu to add users ? I can't find, as found on the web "K menu -> System -> KUser User Manager"
<noaXess> Burps: systemsettings / advanced / user management )
<Burps> noaXess: thx
<noaXess> np
<cooper__> hey annybody knows some nice themes or where i can find them?
<cooper__> hey annybody knows some nice themes or where i can find them?
<tsimpson> cooper__: there are plenty on http://kde-look.org
<cooper_> ty tsimpson
<Burps> Is there an easy way to setup Karmic so that an user can have ONLY web browsing available ? (just one application), like a kiosk ?
<TheAncientGoat> Burps: sure
<Burps> TheAncientGoat: thanks ...
<TheAncientGoat> Burps: there are just multiple ways of going about doing so
<Burps> Anyway, how can I lock the desktop and applications availmable to a specific user ?
<Burps> I suppose, but one is enough for me :)
<TheAncientGoat> Burps: Well, I know it can be done, I just quickly need to find out the easiest way.. I mean, you could create a guest account that only has access to a group that only has access to the programs that you want the guest to use
<TheAncientGoat> but that is a bit work intensive
<TheAncientGoat> Burps: Hmm, try this FF addon maybe? https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/1659
<Burps> I think I'll go for edubuntu, seems to be the easiet/fastest (as I don't master *buntu....)
<Burps> then probably also use this add-on  :)
<TheAncientGoat> Oh, I'm sure there's a masterful way to do what you want elegantly in Kubuntu
<TheAncientGoat> I'm just not a master :)
<TheAncientGoat> Burps: Seems there was a program that does specifically what you ask, a custom KDE Kiosk tool, but it is no longer maintained
<TheAncientGoat> You can still use the functionality if you are willing to edit configs manually
<TheAncientGoat> And in the KDE 4.4 release, they will be bringing in KAuth, which would allow you to do something similar. Just not now :)
<seicherlbob> Hi there! I have problems with a permanent mounted smb share. The server runs smb 3.0.24 on Debian, the Clients are Kubuntu 9.04 and 9.10. Both use CIFS to mount the same smb-shares permanently using minimal fstab options (credentials, iocharset). On both clients i can not modify existing files. I can create and delete them, but not modify them. even as (local) root i can not modify remote files. modifying them by access via smb:
<seicherlbob> // works fine though. The same shares can be used perfectly from any win client
<happy> seicherlbob: pastebin your fstab line. Be sure to make user USERNAME and password PASSWORD
<happy> then again, don't pastebin, it is just one line :-)
<poipoi> någon från sverige?
<tsimpson> !se
<ubottu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<seicherlbob> happy: this is the last setting i tried: //server/share         /mnt/remote        cifs   credentials=/home/user/.credentials,uid=localuser,gid=localuser,iocharset=iso8859-15,nobrl        0       0
<happy> does that work at least (read only)
<seicherlbob> happy: i can browse and read, create, delete files. but i can not modify them. (e.g. open, modify and save txt file in nano)
<iconmefisto_> my fstab uses smbfs, don't know how much that differs to cifs
<happy> even as root you can not modify? pastebin ls -l /mnt/remote/cifs
<Captain_Haddock> apt-get update downloads the same packages every time I run it... any idea why this is happening?
<seicherlbob> iconmefisto_: smbfs is said to be replaced by cifs. i cannot even use smbfs any longer. dmesg tells me to use cifs.
<Captain_Haddock> package lists I should say
<seicherlbob> happy: no such file or directory
<tsimpson> Captain_Haddock: what do you mean?
<happy> seicherlbob: then can you ls -l the directory you mounted it on?
<seicherlbob> sure
<seicherlbob> ls -l /mnt/remote works
<happy> seicherlbob?
<seicherlbob> yes?
<seicherlbob> happy: as i said: ls -l /mnt/remote works. but there is no file/directory "cifs"
<seicherlbob> happy: even as local root i can not modify the files.
<happy> seicherlbob: I am sorry if I was not clear. I wanted you to pastebin the output of ls -l [MOUNT POINT]
<seicherlbob> happy: what are you looking for?
<happy> seicherlbob: permissions
<happy> if you can give me a sample of them that would work to. I guess is the permissions are all the same
<seicherlbob> an example of a file i just created to check the error:  -rwxr-----  /user: myuser /group: myuser
<^myokidzu> hello can you help me configure volume in kde4 please?
<happy> seicherlbob: what about files already there?
<happy> !ask | ^myokidzu
<ubottu> ^myokidzu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<seicherlbob> happy: a file created from the windows client:  -rwxrw-rw-
<happy> user?
<seicherlbob> me and me
<happy> ok
<seicherlbob> as i mounted it with gid and uid...
<happy> seicherlbob: I am just checking.
<happy> seicherlbob: what is the error when you try to modify a file?
<seicherlbob> happy: depends on the program: nano says: "No such file or directory"
<seicherlbob> wowowow! ok. # echo "foo" >> file works fine
<^myokidzu> happy is this an help channel or not?
<happy> ^myokidzu: it is a help channel. why do you think it is not?
<seicherlbob> ^myokidzu: i think he wanted you to be more precise
<happy> seicherlbob: can you use gedit? vi? anything other then nano.
<seicherlbob> ^myokidzu: is it a brand new harddrive? are there existing partitions you want to mount? what filesystem do you want/have to use?
<seicherlbob> happy: kate?
<happy> yeah
 * happy loves kate :-).
 * happy has been on #ubuntu too long
<happy> seicherlbob: I thought ^myokidzu wanted help with sound volume.
<seicherlbob> happy: that could be possible too... i dont know. I thought of data volumes ;) lol
<happy> ^myokidzu: if you ask a specific question or state your problem someone might be able to help.
<^myokidzu> ok so can you ask my question please?
<happy> seicherlbob: does kate modify the file
<JediMaster> hey guys, I've been having a whole bunch of headaches with the sound system in kubuntu, it seems to randomly fall back to other sound devices that are less preferred even though there's nothing wrong with the main sound device, and every time I boot, even though kmixer shows the recoding audio channel is mic, it's actually set to line in, so I have to change it every time (yes, I know these are probably 2 very different problems!)
<happy> ^myokidzu: how can I ask your question without knowing it?
<seicherlbob> happy: the error is in german but basicly it says, that it can not save the document, because it cant write to /path/to/file I shall check write permissions or if the drive is full
<seicherlbob> ^myokidzu: what do you want to do? how did you try to do it and what did not work when you tried to do that?
<happy> seicherlbob: but modifying works through smb:// in konq so we do not need to check the server. right?
<seicherlbob> happy: yes! it works with smb:// and it works on win clients and it works via sshfs
<happy> seicherlbob: I doubt it will work... but try adding rw to the fstab line
<seicherlbob> ok...
<happy> seicherlbob: I am running out of ideas
<seicherlbob> happy: nope. wont work
<seicherlbob> what drives my nuts i, that using >> to append anything to the file works fine!
<happy> seicherlbob: I still can not figure out what is different about modfying a file
<seicherlbob> but using ">" to overwrite the file doesn't work.
<happy> ah
<seicherlbob> happy: i could delete the file manually before saving, that would work then, because i can delete and recreate it. but i can not "overwrite" it
<happy> I can see that :-\
<seicherlbob> what do you mean by "ah"?
<happy> seicherlbob: I found a new word to search on google :-)
<happy> that was the ah
<seicherlbob> a new word? what word?
<happy> seicherlbob: overwrite. I found a thread about the problem. I am reading it now
<seicherlbob> happy: yeah. me too. bugs.debian.org
<happy> seicherlbob: what is the server os/smb version
<seicherlbob> happy: smb version: 3.0.24, OS: debian etch
<happy> Maybe it is a problem with the server. Is it up to date? I am grasping at straws now :-\
<^myokidzu> lol sorry I mean how configure "sound" not volume ;-)
<seicherlbob> happy: i just read that there are known problems with etch servers and newer clients... i will go on reading about that bug. thank you very much for now!
<happy> np, I don't think I helped though ;-)
<seicherlbob> happy: you listened and held my hand for a while ;)
<happy> lol
<happy> in other words... failed :-P
<happy> seicherlbob: I hope you solve the problem. It sounds like you need to install a newer version of samba
<zagrot> is iconmefisto around?
<seicherlbob> WOOHOOOO!!!!
<seicherlbob> happy: setting msdfs=no in smb.conf worked for me!
<happy> :-)
<happy> seicherlbob: where did you find the answer?
<seicherlbob> happy: thank you! If you didnt mention the new word for google, i would not have found this bug report!
<seicherlbob> happy: im the bug report for debian.
<happy> seicherlbob: lol. half the better is finding the right google search
<happy> oops
<happy> battle*
<seicherlbob> yep
<seicherlbob> oh man. that's great!
<happy> glad I could help
<zagrot> anyway, i just wanted to say thanks, and that i managed to not destroy my new instalation while tinkering with it.
<seicherlbob> This is the first machine in run mainly kubuntu on, i only have MS for gaming left somewhere. And it was driving me crazy, because i need linux for work, but i couldnt use it well! Now I can! Thank god, i'm rid of this bug!
<happy> zagrot: although it is normally frowned upon to private message someone without there permission. I think it is ok to pm him and tell him that :-).
<happy> seicherlbob: good to hear :-)
<happy> seicherlbob: I only use kubuntu now (for desktop and laptop)
<zagrot> i thought that was public
<happy> zagrot: what you just said was public
<zagrot> hello?
<happy> zagrot: hello
<zagrot> what was that about pm earlier?
<seicherlbob> happy: CU and have a nice day!
<happy> zagrot: if the person you want to thank is not here. I would pm him. He is more likely to get the message
<happy> seicherlbob: bye
<zagrot> how would i pm someone?  i'm a little bit new to irc.
<happy> zagrot: are you registered?
<zagrot> don't think so, i got an error message when checking my nick, but was allowed to logon anyway
<zagrot> but i was not payng full attention to the error
<kavurt> after today's updates, my default fonts have changed. in firefox, in quassel, on desktop, everywhere. does anybody know anything about it.
<alvin> Any workaround for bug 34165? My NFS mounts are not mounting at boot anymore and there are no errors that halt the boot process.
<alvin> On other machines (ubuntu servers, not kubuntu), NFS mounts crash the boot process, but on this particular machine, it just boots.
<alvin> Ah, my /home isn't an NFS mount. That will be the difference. Never mind the last remark. So, anyone knows how to see a real useable boot log?
<zagrot> later all.
<Oxomoron> ein freundliches hallo in die runde
<Pici> !de
<Tm_T> !de | Oxomoron
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> Oxomoron: please see above
<raffaele_> salve
<raffaele_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<linux> jjjo
<coreyB> exscuse me?
<trakinas> hello all! Im having troubles to connect to my wireless route. It was working yesterday.... now, all that I get is "preparing to connect" and it prompting the PSK window all the time. Im not making any typo with the password.
<coreyB> has someone 'accident'ly changed the password?
<trakinas> coreyB: no
<trakinas> coreyB: I even restarted the AP, but not the modem/router. did not work.
<trakinas> my card is this one: RTL-8185
<trakinas> it worked out of the box. worked great until yesterday.
<trakinas> (Im on the same modem/router, but with wired network)
<coreyB> no idea mate
<trakinas> coreyB: thanks! I think it maybe has something to do with Xen...
<trakinas> I tired using it a month ago or so. Ended up installing debian on dual boot with kubuntu.
<coreyB> trakinas,  and you have checked for updates right?
<trakinas> coreyB: to the whole system? I updated the kernel
<coreyB> i'd say try and find your wireless card with 'lspci' and do a google search and add kubuntu at the end
<trakinas> what is the equivalent of ifconfig eth0 up?
<coreyB> not sure
<trakinas> thanks!
<trakinas> I will try to find smth else on google. I have to go now.
<trakinas> cheers!
<raffaele> salve
<raffaele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<jonathan__> hello! Since I upgraded my kernel from 2.6.31-16 to 2.6.31-17, some strange things happen. First, I can't boot the new kernel; it stops in normal boot with "Starting up..." and in recovery mode after telling me that my internal hard disk is checked and ok and will be next checked in "x" times. When trying to boot from 2.6.31-16 (the old kernel), I get the x server running, but all ttys are completly empty, except tty1. There stands "
<jonathan__> Starting up...", I can't logg in via the tty, only on tty7 (XServer). Any Ideas what went wrong during the upgrade?
<Dekans> do you know if I can use upstart syntax in /etc/rc.local ?
<noaXess> is it possible to connect a bluethoot mobile headset with kubuntu, so i can use it ef. in skype
<noaXess> gr.. bluetooth ^
<inclement> I am using emacs in kubuntu karmic. When I click 'maximise', the window flickers to fill the screen but then gets smaller again and isn't maximised. The window size also changes as I work on a document (I think as I do stuff in the minibuffer), which is very very annoying. How can I fix this?
<DJTachyon> just installed Kubuntu 9.10 in VirtualBox, how can I get gparted installed?
<DJTachyon> tried a sudo apt-get install gparted and says it can't be found, yet apt-cache search gparted finds it
<coreyB>  hmm DJTachyon
<coreyB> funny thing is, that its in the repos, did you type 'sudo apt-get install gparted' ?
<noaXess> i can't pair my bluethoot headset with karmic, i get: sorry, sour bluethoot device does not support input  service..
<genii> might want to sudo apt-get update   before doing sudo apt-get install <something>  . Could be your sources.list only has the CD as a source, or your virtualised eth0 isn't working, etc
<noaXess> i foung this about bluetooth headset https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset and there are links to PulseAudio https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PulseAudio but the content of PulseAudio is empty ;(
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<DJTachyon> coreyB: I must not have had the correct repos in the KpackageKit ...
<DJTachyon> coreyB: I installed Adept and it found everything no problem
<coreyB> ah okie dokie :)
<martijn> Hi, why there is no kpackagekit in the repository?
<martijn> oops, wrong channel, hehe
<BluesKaj> martijn, kpackagekit connects to your repositories
<martijn> yeah i know, it is an advanced pacakge manager
<BluesKaj> martijn, well, advanced is a bit generous , but if it works for you then it's good
<martijn> yeah, i liked the interface before \o/
<Nete> Hello, After opening the KDE start menu and clicking on applications > sub-category how to I go back to a different sub-category?
<wftl> Running KDE 4.4 beta packages and Kontact at al fails to start every time  because of Akonadi errors.
<wftl> Has anyone in the Kubuntu/KDE community ever successfully run Akonadi? Would you like to share how it was done.
<wftl> Incidentally, I created a new user, clean configuration, no stuff to migrate and Akonadi still won't start.
<wftl> dbus errors - apparently neither akonadi nor nepomuk are registered at dbus.
<davide_> ciao
 * Nete gimp starts faster in kubuntu than Vista
<Nete> Where are fonts located?
<Pici> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Nete> ubottu: Thnx
<wftl> !akonadi
<Nete> I don't have the synaptic package manager, but I'll try using Adept
<hhlp> !mplayer | hhlp
<ubottu> hhlp, please see my private message
<hasan> how to delete a hidden directory by command line ?
<noaXess> does anybody knows a tool to create network shemas, a network structur?.. like in M$ visio?
<BluesKaj> Guest81188, find the hidden file name in dolphin or konqueror , then in the terminal sudo rm -rf name of file ..but be careful hidden files are usually essential for the proper performance of your OS
<fire`lala> noaXess: perhaps dia will suit your needs?
<noaXess> fire`lala: ok.. your username.. hm.. not easy for autocomplete :)
<firelala> noaXess: :-)
<noaXess> firelala: dia is gnome app.. is ther no kde app?
<noaXess> i know, i can install dia.. but if there is a kde app :)
<firelala> noaXess: sorry, I don't know
<noaXess> found also this: http://www.graphviz.org/
<ubuntu_> WIll KDE4 Konversation be back in the next version as the default IRC client?
<wftl> Let me ask a different question: is there a way to NOT use akonadi with Kontact?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, just install konversation, and the next upgrade it will update/upgrade too ...seems quassel is the fav right now ,some devs have been lobbying for it as the deafult and have won this round .
<BluesKaj> quassel is ok ,but it's not kind to my eyes :)
<ubuntu_> I know I can install it, I was just wondering if it would be back. I was wondering if the only reason its not here is because it wasn't ready, or if Quassel was the more popular
<ubuntu_> I agree with you there
<BluesKaj> ubuntu_, sudo aptitude install konversation
<ubuntu_> I recognise your name Blues, You used to be here alot when I used to run linux :[
<ubuntu_> First time i've run it in a while
<BluesKaj> right ...what was your nick back then ?
<TimS> This
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> quassel works ok...I had some kde probs a few weeks ago , so konvi was acting up , but I still prefer it
<TimS> Hmm
<TimS> I haven't tried the KDE4 version of Konvi out yet
<BluesKaj> but I'm on lucid so ......
<BluesKaj> kde4 version is fine now
<TimS> Haha, sounds like you are on drugs.
<TimS> But yes
<TimS> Okay, I shall install that in a sec
<TimS> I like how you can install packages on a live system :]
<nerdy_kid> is it a good idea to upgrade to QT 4.6 on KDE 4.3?
<BluesKaj> nerdy_kid, it's the default with kde 4.4 afaik , dunno about kde4.3 tho
<nerdy_kid> BluesKaj yeah, i just got over downgrading from 4.4, and dont want to repeat the experence :S  QT 4.6 has some improvments that i want though....
<BluesKaj> nerdy_kid, what prompted you to downgrade to kde4.3 ?
<nerdy_kid> BluesKaj 4.4 was a little too buggy still for me, and my old KDE config wouldn't work with 4.4; got several plasma crashes, and everything was slow.  Ill wait till FEB then grab it..
<BluesKaj> I'm actually on Liucid and there are a few kde permission probs with calling up ordinary text and conf files , so i have to use gksudo instead of kdesudo in the run command
<BluesKaj> err Lucid
<desiree_> HEP ME PLEASE!!!! I accidentally got rid of the icon showing my network connections and my audio controls... how do I get them abck. I cannto find it in Widgets!!
<nerdy_kid> desiree_not using GNOME but would that be your system tray?
<Zorael> desiree_: They aren
<Zorael> *cough*
<Zorael> desiree_: They aren't widgets, but rather running programs. Pop up a run box with alt+f2 and enter 'kmix' for the volume control app, and 'knetworkmanager' for the networking manager
<desiree_> uhm.... im new so.... not sure what you mean. my other os is xfce.. and it has it
<desiree_>  this one doesnt. im actually surprised the thing conected to the net
<desiree_>  Ok.. two options came up.
<desiree_>  ok i clicked knetworkmanager and nothng happened
<desiree_>  i see no changes
<desiree_>  same iwth kmix
<desiree_> zorael it didnt work....
<Zorael> desiree_: Perhaps they're there but they're not showing for some reason.
<desiree_> Ok.. ive restarteed
<genii> desiree_:  The widget is called "System Tray"
<desiree_>  ok
<desiree_>  holy crap you did it
<desiree_>  thanks genii!!!
<desiree_>  thanks zorael..
<genii> desiree_: np
<desiree_> Ok. mental note made... don't muck with linux.
<desiree_> btw how do I get the other 6 options on the boot screen to go away
<desiree_>  i just want to choose between Xubuntu and Kubuntu.
<desiree_>  ive got like 4 versions of each
<Bonst4r> delete the old kernels?
<genii> desiree_: Those are due to kernel upgrades, it leaves the old kernel grub entries.
<desiree_> two 16 bits, two 14 bits, some in recovery mode.
<desiree_>  ok how do I delete them?
<desiree_>  without jacking my computer up
<Bonst4r> package manager
<Bonst4r> linux-image-2
<genii> desiree_: sudo apt-get autoremove     will get the old ones out but not from grub menu. for thet, sudo grub-update     (or update-grub)
<desiree_> uhm.... wow ... english, genii?
<desiree_> i do that in the terminal?
<genii> desiree_: In konsole, yes
<desiree_> konsole... ok hangon
<Pat_Benson> do 'update-grub' remove old entries? Dont you have to config the grub.conf for it?
<desiree_> Ok i got this one...E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<desiree_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<coreyB> sudo
<Pat_Benson> you probobly still got kpackagekit running
<desiree_> ok... totally lost...
<Bonst4r> When you run update-grub it only updates the mbr, you usually run update-grub after modifying menu.lst
<desiree_>  how can I cloase that.
<desiree_>  i typed in sudo update-grub
<desiree_>  its doing something now...
<desiree_>  not sure what
<FloodBotK1> desiree_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<desiree_> oops. sorry about flooding guys.. Ok the update is done.
<genii> Pat_Benson: When you use package manager to remove old kernels it's supposed to cleanup the grub entries
<desiree_> ok how do I close kpackagekit?
<Bonst4r> x button?
<desiree_> huh? well I would click it if I knew what it was...
<Bonst4r> same on all windows
<desiree_> aaaaaaaaaaaaah so lost.
<genii> Could be automatic updates or some other minimised app is using apt backend
<Daughain> Morning, all.
<matty3269> Hey
<Himmler> ola, can you tell me how to upgrade to kde 4.3.4, i read from http://www.kubuntu.org/node/126 but i don't understand.
<Bonster> upgrade to 4.4?
<Himmler> no. kde 4.3.4
<Bonster> wat u on now? 4.2?
<Himmler> 4.3.2 karmic
<Bonster> enable backports
<Himmler> it's no longer in the ppa but in the backports and i don't know how to enable backports
<Daughain> 4.4 isnt out yet, is it?
<Bonster> open kpackagekit
<Himmler> ok then?
<Bonster> settings
<Bonster> edit software sources
<Himmler> next
<Bonster> update tab
<Bonster> check up unsupportd
<Bonster> updates
<Bonster> thats the backports
<Himmler> that's all?
<Bonster> yea
<Bonster> and reload
<Bonster> and update
<Himmler> ok. upgrade or dist-upgrade?
<Bonster> might be just update
<Bonster> forgot
<Bonster> try both
<Himmler> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or without dist- ?
<jimmy51_> after a reboot, my wife's PC (kubuntu 9.10 on atom 330 + intel gma950) suddenly became unusably choppy
<BluesKaj> Himmler, dist-upgrade is depracated afaik , it might not work
<jimmy51_> what should i check first?
<jimmy51_> glxinfo?
<BluesKaj> Himmler,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Himmler> okay
<BluesKaj> Himmler, are you upgrading the kubuntu version or or just your existing one
<Himmler> BluesKaj: i try to upgrade kubuntu karmic from kde 4.3.2 to 4.3.4
<Daughain> Is there a ram cache or buffer in ubuntu, and how do I clear it out...??=)
<coles> is there a PPA with libpulse >= 0.9.21 for karmic?
<coles> it's fine, I found one - ubuntu-audio-dev
<kamola2> i installed kubuntu yesterday
<kamola2> but i don't know any pass or nick
<kamola2> i'm pretty sure that i didn't give it to anyone
<kamola2> um...?
<kamola2> i'Äm so sorry but i really need help with that  :(
<kamola2> it asks for a nick and a pass when i try to get into kubuntu
<rork> kamola2: it should've asked to specify a nick and pass during install
<BluesKaj> kamola2, when you installed kubuntu , did you enter a username and password when prompted , if you did then use them
<BluesKaj> I can't understand why kubuntu can install without a username and pw from the get go
<kamola2> i was in sad psychological mood yesterday when i installed it
<kamola2> so
<kamola2> the chance is now to uninstall the kubuntu
<kamola2> and reinstall it
<kamola2> that's my only choice i think?!
<kamola2> or is there a prog who could read it out?
<BluesKaj> kamola2, hang on ..lemme check domething
<Pat_Benson> I think you can rename/change password and user with a liveCD
<kamola2> thank u BluesKaj
<kamola2> Pat_Benson: hm, maybe
<BluesKaj> kamola2, Pat_Benson is correct , then all you do is reinstall, make sure you give a username and password when the install peompts you Then just use the manual partitioning , so the install will go faster becuase it will use the existing one but it will just change all the permissions to your new user and pw.
<BluesKaj> peompts=prompts ,
<Freddy2> hi
<BluesKaj> !hi | Freddy2
<ubottu> Freddy2: Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ilter_> Hello. I'd like to ask a question to put DNS address on KDE. I put openDNS address on system_settings->network settings->Wireless then edit my wireless conn. and from IP Address tab i choose "Automatic (DHCP) address only". Last i put DNS address to DNS servers section.
<Freddy2> :)
<ilter_> But my conn. stills doesn't use openDNS. And also when i checked from terminal by "more /etc.resolv.conf" it doesn't show openDNS ip addresses.
<ilter_> Could someone explain what is my fault?
<BluesKaj> ilter_, in the terminal try this wlan0=dhcp ..normally dns settings go in the router/modem setup
<kamola2> thx BluesKaj&Pat_Benson.. i think i'll get it to work somehow then
<Torch> kamola2: you can simply boot the live cd, mount your root partition, find the username and reset the password
<kamola2> thx for your affort
<Torch> kamola2: no need to re-install if your problem is really only a lost user/pwd combo
<da> which is better Kubuntu or ubuntu?
<kamola2> so ok
<kamola2> what do i have to do now exactly?
<kamola2> i'll c thx
<BluesKaj> Torch, he didn't enter a user or pw during the install
<Torch> BluesKaj: well, boot the live cd and create a user
<Torch> BluesKaj: still no need to re-install
<BluesKaj> Torch,  hope it works , I haven't encountered that prob
<Daughain> What is npviewer.bin?
<Torch> Daughain: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=npviewer.bin ;-)
<BluesKaj> ilter_, enter the the opendns addresses in you router , make sure it's not using auto dns
<Daughain> Torch:  Thanks
<BluesKaj> ilter_, Primary Domain Name Server: 208.67.222.222 , Secondary Domain Name Server:208.67.220.220
<memenode> is RC coming today?
<ernstp>  I've tried 2 kubuntu daily livecds this week but it fails to start KDM, do they work for anyone else?
<Freddy2> 10.04 should include kde 4.4 but iirc it has been delayed a pair of weeks in order to have more testing over qt 4.6.1, instead of using 4.6.0
<Freddy2> so.. 10.04 release date is still the same as ubuntu? could it be also delayed because of kde?
<genii> ernstp: It's a known problem involving HAL . Login console and: sudo start kdm              for time being til it gets fixed
<genii> Also #ubuntu+1   is the channel for Lucid discussions :)
<memenode> eh "10.04" reminds me of OS X
<memenode> Ubuntu X :D
<BluesKaj> Freddy2, I'll answer you in #ubuntu+1
 * genii ponders 2010.April
<Freddy2> ok
<ilter_> BluesKaj: thank you for your concern. Dns is inactive on my dsl home router. On my windows pc i can set openDNS for DNS servers.. So i do it from my pc without home router DNS facility. Do you suggest anything for it?
<happy> ilter_: you can also use google dns. The only reason they are better is they do not redirect you to advertisments when you spell a sight wrong.
<ilter_> happy: thank you i'll try it. But unfortunately i couldn't set DNS address on my wlan0 conn. Could you explain how i can set DNS address on my wlan0 conn.?
<BluesKaj> ilter_, try this ,http://www.linux-archive.org/debian-user/224937-opendns-debian.html
<BluesKaj> happy, google dns is still a bit slow
<The_Akki> hallo leute
<The_Akki> ich habe bei meinen kubuntu das problem, dass das CDRom Laufwerk meines Laptops nicht erkannt wird, wenn beim Start KEINE CD drin liegt
<The_Akki> weiß da jemand weiter?
<ikonia> !de | The_Akki
<ubottu> The_Akki: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ilter_> BluesKaj: Thank you. I put DNS addresses on resolv.conf then do i need to reboot my wlan0 conn? if yes how i can it from terminal?
<Freddy2> i think resolv.conf should be rewritten on startup, so you should lose those changes if you keep it user-writable (you know, the tricky way xD)
<BluesKaj> ilter_,  did you modify /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf  ?
<Daughain> How do I mount an unformatted external hd?
<delight> Daughain: you need to format before mouning
<BluesKaj> ilter_, add this line to, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf,  'prepend domain-name-servers 208.67.222.222,208.67.220.220;'   without the quotes
<Daughain> delight; I need to mount it somewhere to something to format it.
<happy> Daughain: gpartred os a good program for formating
<happy> Daughain: that is wrong. Mounting is when the OS reads the file system
<Daughain> happy:  I know, I just havet found where kde puts it. =(
<delight> well yes gparted but partitionmanager is more kde ;)
<happy> delight: always wondered if there was a kde one XD
<delight> anyways ... you can also format on commandline + you need to a fs before you mount ... so you need to format
<happy> Daughain: type alt+f2
<Daughain> Well, Kdisk shows it is there, but I need to figure out how to access it.
<happy> Daughain: then type the command gparted
<delight> Daughain: what does "sudo fdisk -l" says
<delight> the /dev/sdb1 line should be enough
<delight> pretty much
<BluesKaj> delight, it doesn't matter if it's not kde , it still works , gparted is the best partitoner to use , don't ger blinded by unecessary details
<ilter_> BluesKaj: Now i put this statement to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf then it works! Thank you so much for your and other friends' concern.
<delight> BluesKaj: true ;)
<BluesKaj> ilter_, glad to help :)
<delight> i got both installed anyways ... the only thing you need to avoid of gnome is pulseaudio ... it really damages the kde experience
<Daughain> delight: It just shows the internal drive.
<delight> Daughain: sudo lsusb
<Freddy2> hmm gparted doesn't have raid support?
<Daughain> happy: It does nothing when I hit enter.??
<happy> Daughain: open  a konsole and type gparted
<delight> Daughain: you need to install gparted ... aptitude install gparted << before you can use it
<Daughain> gpart is part of the 9.10 install. I started with Ubuntu karmic then added kde, I didnt install with kubuntu.
<Daughain> Hmmm.....Its part of the 9.04 install......
<happy> Daughain: open a konsole and type kdesu gparted
<happy> ...
<Daughain> gaprt is installing.......
<Daughain> And I been in term for a while now. =)
<happy> Daughain: then run kdesu gparted
<happy> in term?
<delight> or simply sudo gparted <<< does the same thing
<Daughain> konsole, terminal, either way.
<BluesKaj> using gparted as a live cd is the best method to do your partioning
<Daughain> kdesu command did nothing.
<happy> Daughain: it is an external drive, you do not need to listen to BlueKaj in this case.
<Daughain> gparted doesnt recognize the drive.
<delight> Daughain: does lsusb show your external drive ?
<delight> your external-device ;)
<Daughain> delight:  I'm not sure.....
<Daughain> It shows a mass storage device....
<delight> Daughain: thats an indicator
<delight> Daughain: also fdisk -l should show you the drive <<< with root of course ... sudo fdisk -l
<delight> ^^^ubuntu way
<Daughain> delight:   This is the line;  Bus 001 Device 004: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Stroage Device
<Daughain> fdisk only shows the internal drive.
<delight> Daughain: thats not good ... i know the question might be stupid but ... you know that there is a drop-down-selector for the drives in gparted on the upper-right corner indicating the selected drive
<delight> Daughain: sometimes its not viewable when the window is to small
<Daughain> delight:   Yup......Nothing showed when I tried it.
<delight> Daughain: some ppl easily overlook that thing
<Daughain> delight:  I'ma newb, I dont get upset by questions like that. =)
<sfears> entering mid stream.. if your usb drive is not showing up in fdisk perhaps it's not mounted?
<delight> Daughain: ok ... just wanted to make sure ... but that fits to fdisk -l only showing the internal drive
<Daughain> KwikDisk shows it as mounted...???
<sfears> but fdisk doesn't
<Daughain> KdishFree shows it at /dev
<sfears> dmesg | tail ... figure out what /dev it's assigned to.. and mount it manually.. then fdisk & see if it shows
<Daughain> not sure what tmpfs means,though.
<sfears> temporary file system
<sfears> ??
<Daughain> Thats my guess??
<Daughain> sfears:  usb 5, I think.
<sfears> usb 5 isn't a real /dev
<Daughain> Mebbe.../dev/sdc
<Daughain> ??
<sfears> could be
<sfears> usually a number with it.. but maybe
<sfears> maybe /dev/sdc0
<sfears> try "sudo mount /dev/sdc /home/Desktop/mnt
<sfears> see if it mounts
<Daughain> sd 7:0:0:0: [sdc]
<genii> No
<Daughain> genii:  No what?
<genii> partitions are like sdc1 sdc2    etc. Entire disk device is sdc
<genii> Daughain: Don't mount entire disk device like sdc. Use the partition designation like sdc1 sdc2
<Daughain> OK.....NUmerics designate partition spaces. =) Cool.
<Daughain> So, /dev/sdc1?
<sfears> try that
<Daughain> /home/desktop/mnt; no mount point.
<genii> Daughain: To find out what partitions a disk contains, and roughtly their filetype,: sudo fdisk -l
<Daughain> Well,mount point does not exist.
<sfears> Daughain: you need to make sure the folder your mounting to exists
<Daughain> fdisk does not recognize the device
<genii> Daughain: Yes, the "/mnt" in "/home/username/mnt" idea wasn't created yet when you tried to mount the dev there
<Daughain> genii:   I teied fdisk about three times.
<sfears> create the folder on your desktop first.. or in your /mnt folder or wherever.. mounting to your desktop makes read/write access easier sometimes
<Daughain> so, I should be able to try /home/Desktop as a mount point, right?
<Peace-> hi guys :)
<Daughain> Morning, Peace
<sfears> i'd make a folder Daughain... other wise it could mount many files to your desktop cuasing clutter
<Daughain> special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist.
<BluesKaj> isn't /home/username the best way
<sfears> who are you talking to BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> to all in general
<sfears> Daughain: /dev/sdc1 was the output from dmesg | tail
<Daughain> /dev/sdc was the output, sfears
<sfears> Daughain: pastebin the output of dmesg | tail
<Daughain> sfears:   Actualy, /dev/sdc is my guess.......
<Daughain> OK.
<genii> Daughain: the : sudo fdisk -l                   just shows a list of the disks, and each of their partitions, with a short description of what kind of partitions they are. So if it said:/dev/sda2   *           1       10321    82903401    7  HPFS/NTFS     then you know it's NTFS and mount line would be like: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /mnt        (or other mountpoint)
<sfears> genii: the partition he wasn't isn't listed in fdisk.. we need to get it mounted first
<sfears> genii: the partition he wants* isn't listed in fdisk.. we need to get it mounted first
<Daughain> http://pastebin.ca/1741835
<sfears> hold...
<Daughain> genii:   It never gave a /dev/sd* out put of any kind.
<Daughain> genii:  /sdc : /sdc1 is the closest out put to a mount point.
<sfears> i would say it should be /dev/sdc1
<BluesKaj> usually it would be /dev/sda1 if there are no other partitions
<genii> sfears: All disks that are in hardware, whether mounted or not, appear in that command
<sfears> ok
<Daughain> Then, it may only be showing the internal.
<genii> If fdisk output doesn't show any /dev/sdc    then it doesn't know about any third disk-type device on the system, whether mounted or not
<BluesKaj> Daughain, your cdrom would look like /dev/sr0 for example
<sfears> perhaps the usb drive is not formated yet?
<Daughain> sda1 is the internal.
<Daughain> well.../dev/sda1  and partitions.
<Daughain> sda2 for extended and sda5 for swap.
<genii> BluesKaj: cd would be likely /dev/scd0
<sfears> Daughain: you said /dev/sdc1 was an unknown device?
<jcook_> anyone here good with php? I have dbase that stores the log files from dansguardian. so what I am trying to do is create summary report for the boss man. that will show the ip and the site they went to. Like 10.2.3.6 went to facebook.com msn.com. The problem I am having is with any filter sofeware is there in like 20 facebook.com address. I just want to show one. I have try array_unique but it not working.
<jaffar22> hi
<BluesKaj> jcook_, tiny url ?
<Daughain> sfears: Yes, Ive treied mouting sdc, sdc0, and sdc1, all listed as'does not exist'.
<jcook_> Blueskaj I need to find some way of taken array and remove dupes
<fungos> hi
<sfears> Daughain: if you unplug the usb cable does dmesg | tail then show that it was disconnected
<fungos> I'm trying to instal kubuntu 9.10 x86 in a old machine (athlon with vga onboard sis) .. but at the installer I only get a blackscreen .. X is trying to use a invalid video mode or anything else, I also tried to pass the parameter nomodeset to kernel.. but not effect. Anyone?
<Daughain> sfears:   Lemme check. =)
<Peace-> fungos: try to install with altenate iso
<BluesKaj> sorry jcook_ beyond my scope ...maybe someone else can help ?
<Daughain> sfears:   Hmmmm.....Both dmesg | tail and kdisk show it as still there.
<Peace-> fungos: there are desktop server and altenate edition , altenate it's for old pc
<sfears> do you have a separate usb cable? perhaps your cable is bad?
<fungos> hm ok :)
<jcook_> Np thanks
<Daughain> sfears:   Lemme get another one.
<sfears> or kdisk has control and won't give up
<fungos> Peace-: I will try it, thanks
<Peace-> np
<sfears> try unmounting and quiting kdisk
<Daughain> Unmounting what?
<fungos> Peace-: can you give me what is the basic diference between desktop and alternate? X version?
<sfears> didn't you say you mounted via kdisk? try to unmount whatever you mounted with kdisk and then make sure kdisk is quit
<Daughain> sfears:   No, I said disk shows it as mounted.
<Peace-> fungos: altenate is studied for old pc , with few resources .... so it doesn't load every heavy stuff , and slow , just because it loads from cd
<sfears> fungos: alternate is text based and i've had better success with compete installs via alternate.. beware of installation via alternate with wifi, it's hard to turn on the wifi without the gui sometimes
<Daughain> sfears:   Device not found.  Hmm....Lemme reboot quick.
<sfears> cool
<Peace-> fungos: and as said it's text based but it's quite simple
<fungos> Peace- and sfears: but it will make sure X to work? until 8.10 I always installed the desktop version and never had any problems
<BluesKaj> Daughain, pastebin the output from : sudo blkid
<Peace-> fungos: mmm that souund strange...
<Peace-> sounds
<Peace-> fungos: ram?
<Peace-> fungos: video card?
<Peace-> ah sis
<Peace-> ok i have read now
<fungos> :P
<Peace-> sis xD silly
<fungos> yeah, onboard SiS .. X problem :)
<fungos> I know :S
<Peace-> yeah man that is the problem
<sfears> fungos: won't make sure of anything
<sfears> also.. maybe use the safe graphics mode install fungos
<fungos> sfears: tried too, no success..
<sfears> safe graphics mode install if your having problems with x
<sfears> what's going wrong fungos?
<fungos> sfears: still black screen
<sfears> using compiz?
<Peace-> no wait wait
<Peace-> fungos: you have installed and then you get a black screen?
<fungos> sfears: If I try CTRL+ALT+'+' and CTRL+ALT+'-' I can see it trying to swtich resolution/freq but none works
<fungos> Peace-: no, the installer can't start
<Peace-> fungos: ok ok go to download altenate iso
<sfears> i have some problems switching back and forth from terminal to gui.. i get a black screen with only a mouse cursor.. it's a problem with compiz.. if i kwin --replace it fixes
<fungos> sfears: no compiz, this is to start the X for the installer/livecd
<sfears> corrupt live cd?
<sfears> check md5 sum
<sfears> dirty laser.. that's kicked my ass for weeks before
<fungos> sfears: no, livecd good.. the problem is vga only.. tryied in another pc
<Peace-> sfears: that it why i use usb live :D
<sfears> agreed.. usb live
<fungos> Peace-: I will try alternate, maybe after install I can reconfigure xorg.conf by hand and or find some sis modules working. :S
<sfears> fungos.. edit xorg.conf with vesa drivers via terminal window from live session?
<Daughain> OK, lets try this from scratch.....New port and cable.
<Peace-> fungos: :) you have to thing good
<sfears> ok Daughain
<fungos> sfears: the live doesnt use xorg.conf, its automatic .. modeset?
<sfears> don't use kdisk Daughain.. let's try manually before we start messing with guis
<Daughain> OK, dmesg | tail shows a connected usb device....
<Peace-> fungos: good luck , here in italy it's late
<fungos> Peace-: thanks
<jcook_> how do you get a room list in Quassel. Like I can in xchat
<Peace->  goooood night everyone
<sfears> Daughain: and you don't have any mouse/printers/periperals attached to another usb port correct?
<fungos> Peace-: gnight
<Daughain> sfears:  I have a BT dongle and my laptop cooler plugged in on other ports.
<sfears> i would imagine they would be listed in dmesg
<Daughain> Nope, prior to plugging in the drive the only thing in dmesg was wlan.
<sfears> ok
<sfears> still showing /dev/sdc1?
<sfears> correction*.. still showing sdc1
<Daughain> No, just two lines rthis time.
<Daughain> sfears:   Want me to paste?
<sfears> sure
<kubian> hi..need help on wireless for intelPro3945 ABG.   fresh 9.10 install won't connect to WEP.  Any ideas to fix? Even installed lucid firmware no luck
<BluesKaj> time for a  stretch out in the easy chair with the lappy ...bbiab
<Daughain> sfears: 341.692555] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6
<Daughain> [  341.846796] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Daughain> sfears:   Thats all the output I got after wlan auth.
<Daughain> sfears:   I picked this drive up used. f it was wiped but not formatted, would that be causing these issues?
<sfears> Daughain: it should list something about the size of the device among other things.. is the usb cable plugged directally into the external drive.. or does the external drive have some kind of outer casing?.. i've seen usb cables plugged into ide converters for external drives before, maybe a bad ide cable
<sfears> i guess it could be Daughain.. but even a non formated disk should show up in fdisk so that you can partition & format
<Daughain> I'm using a good WD USB to SATA converter and I can unplug and do a quick check to make sure this usb cable is good.
<Daughain> sfears: I pulled a WD passport apart to get the converter. =)
<sfears> usb to sata may require extra drivers?
<sfears> what version of kubuntu?
<Daughain> sfears:  Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic x64
<Daughain> sfears: I installed kde4 after the install.
<Daughain> And no extra drivers are needed, my 250G wd passport plugs in just fine.
<sfears> do you have a windows machine to test on? to make sure the drive/cables are good?
<sfears> may just be a junk drive
<Daughain> My windows box says it is attached, but cant find the drivers for it...
<Daughain> sfears:   Thats what I am afraid of atm. =)
<sfears> ok.. so it sounds like it does need extra drivers for the sata capability
<sfears> i'm not sure how to go about finding those though
<Daughain> sfears:  The windows box is a 6 year old toshiba......It prolly needs sata drivers.
<Daughain> Its IDE.
<ilumi> anyone familiar with kdenlive?
<Daughain> sfears:  And with its age, I'm not sure if there are any for it. =(
<kubian> anyone has intel3945 wireless wrking otb with 9.10?
<sfears> is there a switch on the drive Daughain.. usb or esata?
<Daughain> sfears:  No, this one is a little older than that, just usb.
<Daughain> sfears:   I dont have esata capability anyway.
<Daughain> Ok, lemme try something else.....
<sfears> Daughain: just making sure esata wasn't selected on the external
<Daughain> sfears:  No worries. =) I'm not *that* much a newb. =)
<kubian> noone using intel3945 wireless?
<kubian> shud be very common lappy hardware i thought
<sfears> not using intel3945
<sfears> i take it your having issues kubian
<Daughain> sfears:   Ok, just tested 3 3.5 sata drives and 1 2.5 sata drive.....The 3.5's are questionables, the 2.5 is a good unit I been using for a while...
<Daughain> sfears:  None of the 3.5 drives showed, or even seemed to spin up...
<Daughain> The 2.5 worked as usual
<sfears> auto-mounted?
<Daughain> sfears: Yes.
<sfears> same cable?
<Daughain> auto-mount and accesible.
<Daughain> Same cable, same adaptor.
<sfears> unless the formating thing has something to do with it i would said it's junk hardware
<Daughain> Thats what I am thinking as well....That sucks.
<sfears> hope you didn't pay too much
<Daughain> 60....
<Daughain> Not *too* bad.
<sfears> i would try to plug it in directally to a sata capable computer to confirm hardware failure Daughain
<Daughain> sfears:   Ya, I'm gonna try that again, and see if I can keep the damn thing from trying to boot off the new drives like it did last time.
<sfears> i have a usb to ide cable that give me flaky results sometimes.. good drives that don't show up with the usb cable but boot fine when plugged in directally
<Daughain> Ya.....At least one of those 3.5s should spin up.....That makes me wonder as well.
<Daughain> It may just be something with the WD adaptor, since it came out of a passport, it may not work with 3.5 drives.
<Daughain> Well, at least girls system is ubuntu. =)
<sfears> no doubt.. couldn't imagine switching back now
<Daughain> She keeps whining for windows... =(
<Daughain> But..It has only been a few days for her.
<sfears> it's frustrating at first... and lame when you can't find any help
<Daughain> She doesnt look any furthet than me for help..........But...
<Daughain> Thats usually far enough. =)
<BluesKaj> Daughain, my wife used our laptop with lucid on it while we visited family during the holidays and she was quite happy with it's features. Of course i set it up to almosy mimic windows apps in terms of email and browsers , which was sufficient at the time.
<Daughain> BlueEagl1:   She just whining because xchat isnt mirc, and gimp isnt photoshop.
<Daughain> Though, she seems to have A BUG WITH PIDGIN.
<Daughain> Well, it also prolly doesnt help that I cant script anything for xchat either.
<BluesKaj> can't script for xchat? ..hmm never realized that...never used it much tho
<soee> when we can expect 4.4 rc1 updates ?
<Tm_T> soee: not until it's released
<Daughain> BlueEagl1:   Dunno, I said *I* can't. =)
<Daughain> Need to burn off an x86 armic cd for her system, though...
<Daughain> Karmic. even.
<Daughain> Anyone know of an irc app similar to mirc?
<TheGentleman> Hello. I have a problem at installing Kubuntu Karmic from a USB stck.  I followed the instructions at "https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html"
<Daughain> Whats the problem?
<TheGentleman> it boots the machine and starts asking language and keyboard,
<TheGentleman>  then it can't find the iso file
<TheGentleman> which is there on the stick of course!
<Daughain> You have bios configured for boot from usb?
<TheGentleman> i think so, at least it boots and starts the installation procedure with asking for the language
<TheGentleman> after this selection it searches for the iso but it can't find it
<Daughain> I'd say double check and make sure 'boot from usb' is at the top of the list. If it is still havng trouble, you need someone who knows more than I do.=)
<TheGentleman> I am sure it boots from usb!   if not inserted it boots from an older kubuntu 8.04
<TheGentleman> anyone ?
<TheGentleman> the usb stick contains the following files: ldlinux.sys  vmlinuz  syslinux.cfg  initrid .gz and  kubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso   Is is anything wrong up to this?
<Tutattis> hey, i encrypted a lvm partition on my hdd using lukFormat cipher. if i do a simple remove/delete tables (quick format) is the encryption lost? I mean if i create new partition table and partitions there wont be an encryption there.. right?
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, so what happens when you click on the iso file ?
<TheGentleman> never tried that... it should use the iso file by itself during install, isn't it?
<TheGentleman> BlueEagl1, what happens is that it complains it can't find the iso file after having selected language, keyboard and location
<TheGentleman> but the file is there on the stick!
<TheGentleman> BluesKaj, ...sorry,  Not BlueEagl1
<BluesKaj> then your iso file is incomplete , somehow ..try reloading the files but give it more time, sometimes file tranfers aren't done when the indicator shows it to be.
<TheGentleman> well, then it must be a copy problem BluesKaj : I have already used the very same file to install on another machine (this one, which is a VirtualBox  guestin a WinXP Host)
<BluesKaj> the ok, sorry to hear that
<TheGentleman> i will check the md5 sum of the file on the stick anyway... but i'm quite confident it is ok
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, maybe someone with usb boot experience can help here
<TheGentleman> i hope so......  ;-)
<BluesKaj> <-- nevertried a usb stick install, doubt my 4 yr old pc BIOS is capable of it
<TheGentleman> i will check in the eeepc channel... they should have experience
<BluesKaj> yes, good luck
<TheGentleman> thanks
<BluesKaj> TheGentleman, the #ubuntu room has some very knowledgeable ppl as well
<TheGentleman> ok, thanks BluesKaj
<Daughain> BluesKaj: Check bios. =)
<Scunizi> Is there a method of adjusting the mouse pad? In settings>Mouse/Keyboard there is no option for the pad.. It's just reading finger clicks terribly (pad tapping)
<BluesKaj> Daughain, yeah, i mentioned that earlier
<sven_oostenbrink> Anything known about heller slow intel graphics driver in kernel 2.6.31.16?
<Fanfare> uahh, i think i really made a big mistake moving my encrypted home to another partition...
<dixienormas> yep
<Scunizi> Is there a method of adjusting the mouse pad? In settings>Mouse/Keyboard there is no option for the pad.. It's just reading finger clicks terribly (pad tapping)
<Daughain> How do I make hidden files visible in dolphin?
<Scunizi> Daughain I think you can right mouse click the window and View>Hidden
<Fanfare> Daughain: <alt>+<.>
<dixienormas> anyway i can use a crossover cable to connect to a windows xp comp and directly transfer files to a different partition?
<Daughain> Thanks, guys.
<dixienormas> fm
<dixienormas> l
<dixienormas> anyone know how i can get steam/ TF2 running on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Scunizi> the #ubuntu channel may be better for that.. many more there then here.
<dixienormas> word thx
<Derath-Srvr> sigh, was about to point dixie to PlayOnLinux, great script for those popular titles
<sladermen> Hello guys im running ubuntu 9.10 and when i installed it I chose to encrypt my home directory. However I now wish to disable the encryption. How can I do this? thanks
<Derath-Srvr> Now there's an interesting one... haven't done that myself, let me do a little digging...
<Derath-Srvr> Here's one option I found: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8459529&postcount=5 it's for Ubuntu 9.04, but worth a shot
<memenode> KDE 4.4 is faster, but effects seem sluggish
<Derath-Srvr> Or more specifically: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8460046&postcount=7
<Derath-Srvr> sladermen: There's one more post on that same thread at the bottom that describes all the steps someone did to remove it from the home directory
#kubuntu 2010-01-08
<davidson_> Hello
<lloowen> Hello all. I'm having problems getting the wifi on my acer extensa 5220 to connect to the internet. When I go to the network configuration GUI I can see that the wifi is working as it sees available networks. However the security settings used by my wireless router is 'wpa-psk' an option not available on the network configuration GUI. Please does anyone know how I can configure my wifi? I'm currently using another OS so as to be able to u
<BluesKaj> lloowen, I have an extensa as well, and i use wpa2 on wicd network manager
<BluesKaj> !wicd | lloowen
<BluesKaj> !info wicd
<ubottu> wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<lloowen> BluesKaj: what do you mean '!info wicd'?
<BluesKaj> exactly what it says , lloowen , download wicd and install, it will work. Make sure you remove network-manager before trying to use wicd .
<lloowen> Thanks.
<ilumi> whats the fix for encoding h264 with aac?
<The_shark_001> does anyone use sleep mode?
<Ertain> Hello everyone.  Might someone point me in the direction of the chatroom for discussing nVidia cards?
<yofel> Ertain: if it's kubuntu specific here, if you use the driver from the nvidia site #nvidia, if others: state the issue
<Ertain> ok yofel
<coreyB> yo Daughain  any idea how to run nautilus as root?
<yofel> coreyB: a) why would you want to do that, b) sudo nautilus from konsole should work
<coreyB> im tryin to install apache
<coreyB> and im on the last instruction and it says ' PREFIX/bin/apachectl start' and i installed apache in /usr/local/apache2
<coreyB> ok yofel  got it started :)
<Daughain> Sorry, coreyB , Trying to learn perl scripting. =)
<coreyB> ah
<Daughain> AMong other things.. =)
<coreyB> yofel,  now how do i edit files in /usr/local/bin?
<carpii> in kde theres a system settings app where you can say files should be double clicked, rather than single clicked.
<Daughain> Open em in kwrite or gedit?
<carpii> how can i run this from cmdline?
<coreyB> ah good idea Daughain
<Daughain> coreyB:  I;ve been editing enough things recently. =)
<Daughain> coreyB:   Is your install kubuntu, or ubuntu anyway?
<coreyB> kubuntu
<coreyB> i like using ubuntu commands :P
<Daughain> lol
<Daughain> coreyB:  I'm just not sure if gedit is in kubuntu.
<coreyB> pst
<coreyB> apt-get install gedit
<carpii> anyone?  plz help :(
<coreyB> =P
<Daughain> lol.
<Daughain> carpii:  No clue how to run it from command line.
<carpii> :(
<carpii> im running a kde app on mac, but of course ive no kde start menu
<carpii> yet i need to tweak some kde settings
<carpii> which is why im stuck
<yofel> carpii: run 'systemsettings'
<Daughain> Stick around and men=bbe someone whoknows more than me has an answer.
<Daughain> See?
<carpii> i tried that, but i think thats kde 4 only.
<carpii> and i think my crap is kde 3.5x
<yofel> oh, no idea then
 * carpii weeps loudly
<carpii> ok thx
<jacob_> anyone wanna tell me why the hell my speakers aren't working
<carpii> are you sure your ears are working?
 * Daughain chuckles.
<Daughain> Turn up the volume?
<Derath-Srvr> jacob: check PCM level?
<carpii> ok it seems on kde 3.5 the app i needed was kcontrol :)
<tim_> my screen keeps blanking with the screensaver off and the power settings set to not blank. what's going on?
<Fanfare> tim_: check also settings in powerdevil applet.
<tim_> Fanfare: where can i find the powerdevil applet?
<tim_> Fanfare: i see a "let powerdevil manage screen powersaving" in the power management, but not settings for powerdevil, can I just turn this setting off and call it good?
<Fanfare> tim_: try to disable powerdevil if u dont use it anyways...
<tim_> Fanfare: I guess I don't, I'll try it now. It will be a while to see if it works. Thanks.
<JCDG> hellos friends
<Fanfare> hi JCDG
<JCDG> Hi Fanfare , I've got an issue with my start menu, I don't have an option to shutdown the machine, only, to hibernate, suspend, and change sessions...
<rstob911> JCDG: are you using the live cd
<Fanfare> JCDG: systemsettings > Advanced > loginmanager  there is a tab u can tell who is allowed to shutdown aso.
<JCDG> rstob911, no I'm using the kububntu desktop, installed on ubuntu..., ok Fanfare I'll checkit
<Fanfare> JCDG: are u loging in with gdm or kdm?
<JCDG> Fanfare, with gdm, and in that tab you mentioned, it says that everyone can shutdown the machine...
<spacitymedic> quick question... anyone able to tell me what is making my mic not work?
<ilumi> whats the fix for encoding h264 with aac?
<fel7pe> 123
<Oxymis> does the cim8738 chipset work with linux?
<Oxymis> for audio?
<Fanfare> JCDG: that could be the reason! try switch to kdm.
<Daughain> WHat package(s) do I need to compile C in ubuntu?
<Daughain> Gonna be one of those days.
<alexandernst> Just wondering what happened with 4.4 RC1. Anyone?
<alexandernst> (according to Release Plans, is had to be out 2 days ago)
<Scunizi> How do I restart the LPR system?
<Scunizi> or is it LPRNG
<ilumi> whats the fix for encoding h264 with aac?
<ilumi> Daughain: build-essential
<Daughain> ilumi:  Thanks, there an interface for it, or commandline only?
<ilumi> Daughain: if you want an IDE get eclipse, but you still need the other package
<Daughain> ilumi: IDE?
<ilumi> Daughain:  Integrated development environment
<Daughain> ilumi:  OK, I dont know anything about coding, just trying to get an add-on for xchat compiled.......So, what is the best way for someone like me to acheive this.
<ilumi> Daughain: to compile get the build-essential,
<Daughain> OK, I did that. how do I use it?
<ilumi> Daughain: and read what you need to compile in the readme file
<ilumi> usually just make to build and make install to install
<Daughain> OK,  did that. Not sure what I am supposed to do with the command line. Use it in term and cd to the dir the file is in?
<ilumi> yeah cd to the dir where the files are
<ilumi> then make,
<ilumi> there should ber a readme to tell you what you need and how to do it
<Daughain> The readme does *not* appear to be written for newbs like me. Every time I have tried the command it gives me, I get a list of errors, and no compiled anything.
<ilumi> because you need to install additional packages before you can build
<Daughain> Here's the command I was given;  gcc -Wall -O1 -shared oper.c -o oper.so
<Daughain> Mebbe you can tell me what else I need to compile it?
<ilumi> the list of reuqired packages (libs) should be there
<Daughain> Nope.......All it says is that it wil compile and run in 'linux'.
<Daughain> Only reqs given are for xchat 2.x or newer. =(
<ilumi> post hte readme to pastebin
<Daughain> OK.
<Daughain> http://pastebin.ca/1742283
<Scunizi> Is there a different sane front end for kde besides xsane?
<ilumi> Daughain: this is the command you need to run
<ilumi> gcc -Wall -O1 -shared oper.c -o oper.so
<ilumi> Daughain: from the directory where the files are
<Daughain> Yup.  And when I run it I geta collection of errors, and no compile.
<ilumi> pastebin
<Daughain> Gimme a min......
<Daughain> http://pastebin.ca/1742292
<ilumi> Daughain: well all i can tell you is to try what is says, to recompile using the -fPIC option
<Daughain> Ummmm......Did I mnetion how much of a newb I am??  Where do I put those modifiers?
<ilumi> Daughain: try gcc -fPIC -Wall -O1 -shared oper.c -o oper.so
<Daughain> Ok. =)
<pykler> I upgraded to kde4.4 and i lost the desktop swwitcher, i had to manually ad plasma widgets that the thing said wer running but i couldnt see them and the sys tray doesnt show all the apps, and turning off autohide doesnt help
<Daughain> I dont understand why it gives those undefineds, though, I checked the orig, and they are both defined, granted, as variables...
<Daughain> OK, if compiled, it should be in the same folder, riught?
<ilumi> Daughain: yeah
<Daughain> Cool. =) That time it worked. =)
<Daughain> Thanks, I spent an hour or more messing with it and getting nowhere.
<ilumi> np
<Daughain> NOw to see if it fails to load like everything else has. =)
<Daughain> OK......That worked....Woohoo....
<ilumi> what plugin is it?
<Daughain> The opnly thing that loads is in C.
<Daughain> An Operplugin
<ilumi> i like xchat,
<Daughain> None of the damn perl script I found would load.
<ilumi> quassel kinda sucks
<Daughain> I'm moving from mirc......And, I;ve been scropting that for years, so, stock clients are of no use to me...
<Daughain> So need to learn perl or python or something...
<Daughain> But, I cant even find a loadable script to see how it works yet.
<Daughain> Half the shit on xchat.org are dead links.
<ilumi> yeah, i guess the wizards use something else
<ilumi> probably some command line irc clients
 * Daughain shakes his head..
<Daughain> I have no clue....
<Daughain> I can learn it if I have something to tinker with, but, until I find my example, I'm stuck.
 * Daughain is a mechanic by trade.
<ilumi> examples of what?
<ilumi> scripts?
<Daughain> perl or python scripting.
<Daughain> Trying to code in C is beyond me.
<ilumi> there is a good tutorial on reddit, look up carlh
<ilumi> but it's a lot of learning
<Daughain> That will just bore me, and I wont learn......A bunch of scripts that I can dig through and edit and see what they do, that way I learn.
<ilumi> you can just google for scripts
<Daughain> Mebbe.....
<jacob_> Daughain: Say little Johnny wanted to go on a mission
<jacob_> Daughain: Say little Johnnies mission was to do this
<jacob_> Make the KDE an EXACT replica of GNOME
<nixternal> Daughain: if you can, a good book is "Python for Unix and Linux System Administration"
<nixternal> I even think there is a website, probably O'reilly since it is their book, that has the scripts and what not to tinker with
<nixternal> also check out Dive Into Python, it is a PDF and a good bit of info
<Daughain> What is the differewnce tween perl and python?
<nixternal> a lot :)  python is a bit more high level which is easier to learn that perl...
<nixternal> if you have the patience and a high pain tolerance, go for perl...python is seriously really easy to learn, and you could be darn near an expert in a week with it, perl on the other hand is like drinking a gallon of moonshine and then trying to configure emacs perfectly
 * Daughain nods..
<Daughain> Which is closer to this: http://pastebin.ca/636198
<Daughain> Thats not minem but an example of what I am used to writing.
<nixternal> is that what I think it is? an antique mIRC script?
<ilumi> i think c might be easier lol
<Daughain> nixternal:  :P YTes, it is.
<nixternal> mIRC scripts are close to shell scripts actually
<Daughain> WHats a shell script?
<nixternal> bash scripts, shell scripts...all the same....scripting you would do in your terminal with a bunch of shell commands
 * Daughain is a mechanic.
<ilumi> cars?
<Daughain> Cars, semis and hi perf.
<nixternal> http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/  <- good shell guide including scripting
<Daughain> OK, lets try it this way. I dont evenknow enough to know what questions I should be asking in the first place hgere.
<nixternal> that's why you are here :)  obviously you know enough to get yourself started
<Daughain> I learned mirc scripting over the years by doing it,.
<Daughain> nixternal: Actually, I dont, or I wouldnt be so fruystrated here....I dont know how or what to ask.
<nixternal> right, and that is pretty much the same way you can learning shell scripting which is great for tinkering with your Linux box, python scripting, perl scripting, and so on
<nixternal> you have to be patient, or yes, you will get frustrated easily
<nixternal> what exactly are you trying to do?
<Daughain> nixternal: Actually, I dont, or I wouldnt be so fruystrated here....I dont know how or what to ask.?
<Daughain> Dammit, I hate that button.
<nixternal> lol
<nixternal> was going to say, that looked a bit familiar
 * Daughain grins.
<Daughain> That and csps lock, neeed to remove both those buttons... =)
<nixternal> hehe
<Daughain> OK, I do mirc scriopting, what languyage is closest to that?
<JCDG> hello Daughain
<Daughain> Heya, JCDG
<nixternal> shell scripting looks fairly similar, but mIRC scripting is just for mIRC, shell scripting you would do in the Linux shell.... all it is, is taking a bunch of linux command line command, stringing them together, for whatever outcome you wnat
<JCDG> How's everything Daughain? I come back with a new issue lol
<Daughain> LOL, dont we all?? =-)
<JCDG>  I've got an issue with my start menu Daughain , I don't have an option to shutdown the machine, only, to hibernate, suspend, and change sessio
<Daughain> nixternal:  You mentioned earlier that python is a high level language, as opposed to perl being low level, mirc scripting (while being exclusive to mirc) is written like a high level language. Is python similar to it?
<Daughain> JCDG:  As far as I know, in kde environ, there is no shutdown opition, unbkless you write an edit for one. And, if ya do, please let me have a copy., =)
<nixternal> similar in easyness, yes...similar in functionality maybe a tad bit, but very different with syntax
<JCDG> Daughain, so I can never shutdown my machine???...isn't that weird???...
<ilumi> what? kde doesnt have shutdown?
<Daughain> No, logout then choose shutdown from the power button icon on the bottom right of the screen.
<nixternal> ilumi: alt+f2 then type shutdown :)
<nixternal> or it is in the menu
<ilumi> i have it in the munu
<Daughain> No shutdown in the menu. =(
<ilumi> menu
<Daughain> You using kubuntu, ilumi?
<nixternal> it should be under Leave in the menu
<ilumi> yeah
<nixternal> the bottom button
<ilumi> k leave shutdown
<nixternal> OK, I have to go out and make one more pass at this snow...when will it stop snowing in Chicago!!!
<Daughain> Not all of us are using kubuntu. I'm sing ubuntu with kde installed afterwards.
<Daughain> nixternal:  Send some down here, I wanna see these people in the snow. =)
<ilumi> ah, prob something messed up
<JCDG> Yeah It should be there...is it a desing flaw in Kde??? or is a "feautere"?
<Daughain> Dunno.....I do know that I'm not the only one with this issue. =)
<Daughain> I logout and use the power button icon on the bottom right corner of the change user screen to shut down.
<JCDG> feature I meant...
<Daughain> JCDG:  Dunno, may be as ilumi  said, somethng messed up, or a minor bug.
<JCDG> I found an answer but it is by moidifing the gdm and replacing it with the kdm
<Daughain> That makes sense....
<JCDG> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<JCDG> I have to study more about them, so I can understand why this is the fix...
<Daughain> gdm would be the gnome desktop manager.
<JCDG> So the DM manages even the shutdown option?
<Daughain> I expect something was incomplete on install, so, kdm doesnt fully implement over gdm...
<Daughain> Its is an option via the desktop, so yes.
<JCDG> In the installation of kubuntu-desktop it asked me if i wanted to use kdm or gdm, but i chose gdm
<JCDG> I did not know that I was going to have some issues like this one...:(
<Daughain> That might be it.....gdm doesnt integrate with kde very well....My guess of course. May very well be a bug.
<JCDG> So, should I report it to launchpad?
<ilumi> why not just install kubuntu? unless you feel like messing around
<Daughain> Because I already had ubuntu installed?
<JCDG> Uhmmm I should do a backup of my 160GB of information, and then do the installation...
<JCDG> and, I don't know, I think is better and faster to install the kubuntu desktop..
<Daughain> And, the idea of learning while I grow my system is appealing. :P
<JCDG> they should integrate in a veeery good way...
<Daughain> Some days I hate being in help channels...
<JCDG> Daughain, why so???...
<Daughain> I soooooooo wanna scream 'dumb btch' right now...
<JCDG> LOL...
<Daughain> JCDG:  I op in a help chan on another server...O got some moron in there right now who doesnt een know what a file extension is.
<ilumi> JCDG: you dont have to backup, you can reuse home partition
<JCDG> ilumi, how Can I do That?....
<JCDG> Daughain, just take a deep breath and count to 100000...
<ilumi> JCDG: when you reinstall just assing /home to the same partition and DO NOT FORMAT
<Daughain> JCDG:  I have been...
 * Daughain grins.
<ilumi> JCDG: also keep the same file system, but yeah, you should test it, you dont want to loose 100gigs of data
<ilumi> lose
 * Daughain did that last week. =)
<JCDG> ilumi, hehehe yeah I should do a backup first...
<JCDG> Daughain, and what happened???..
<Daughain> I'm out about 100 movies. =)(
<JCDG> Sheet!!!...That's a lot...
<Daughain> JCDG: Tell me about it. )
<Daughain> For some reASON WHEN i COPIED THEM BACK TO THE hd, they got moved  instead...I thought I still ad them backed up, so I went ahead with another reinstall.
<Daughain> Oops. =)
<Daughain> And some of them were dan ard to find in the first place. =(
<JCDG> Uoops man!!! So sorry!!! like Begotten??? ehehehe...and BTW I can install gnome in Kubuntu like I did with kubuntu desktop on ubuntu?
<Planetary> soo my sda is all windows and my sdb is mosly ubuntu it has a boot, / , /home , swap partions on it. when i boot from the ubuntu drive it says no operatings system found, but when i boot from the windows drive i get grub and can boot ubuntu. why is that and is that bad???
<Daughain> NO, like 'Worlds Fastest Indian',
<Daughain> And a few russian  and asian titles.
<Daughain> DOnt ask what they were, I dont even have the fonts to spell em, if I remembered them. =)
<JCDG> Planetary, the grub could somehow be installed on the windows partition???...
<JCDG> Daughain, I've never ever heard of that movie...
<faileas> JCDG: sure. that's what chainloading does
<Daughain> JCDG:  I could prolly make a list of ones ya havent heard of. =)
<Planetary> JCDG, i have no idea how it got there. i just installed ubuntu. is this going to be a problem? it annoys me I feel that somthing is wrong
<ilumi> Planetary: yeah, grub installed on the sda
<ilumi> Planetary: doesn't matter as long as it works,
<JCDG> Daughain, do a list and send it to me...It would be good to see a few of them man...
<Daughain> HOrror? And do they have to be american?
<Planetary> ilumi: in terminal it says grub command not found
<Daughain> JCDG: I have about 4 or 5 regions worth of movies, mostly horror, norror/comedy, and SF.
<Daughain> JCDG:  So, if subtitles are bad, let me know. =)
<JCDG> hehe for sure man...
<ilumi> Planetary: grub is not a command
<JCDG> Is there a shortcut on the keyboard to show the hidden files??
<Daughain> <alt>+'.'
<ilumi> Planetary: dont worry about it
<Planetary> ilumi: i mean its not installed
<Daughain> For dolphin./
<ilumi> Planetary: it's fine, do locate grub
<Daughain> I forget the one for nautilus.
<titan_ark> Hey everyone, I am facing trouble with the wubi installer. Unable to get the 64 bit version installed no matter what!
<Daughain> Do you have an x64 chip?
<titan_ark> yup
<JCDG> Thanks, I was used to crtl+h on gnome
<Planetary> ilumi: ok a bunch of stuff came up
<titan_ark> running an Intel C2D T6550
<titan_ark> and Win 7 home premium 64 bit on it
<Daughain> You sure? Some of the hyperthreading P4's read as dual cores, but are still only 32 bit
<Daughain> OK.....
<ilumi> Planetary: if you can boot, means everything is ok
<Planetary> ilumi: ok thanks. just seems a bit odd
<Daughain> JCDG:  Remind me about that list when I am done with this moron.
<ilumi> Planetary: not really, it took over the windows loader, or whatever it's called, you can choose windows or linux when you boot right?
<Planetary> indeed
<JCDG> Daughain, sure man...I hope I'm still here, 'cause my clock indicates 12:52am...LOL
<Daughain> I have the same clock, JCDG ... =)   I'm'a gonna slap this stupid twat!!!!!
<Daughain> Sorry.
<JCDG> Daughain, man are you in LatinAmerica?
<Daughain> JCDG:  USA, flip side. =)
<titan_ark> I though mounting an image of the amd64 and trying the wubi from it would help, but it again starts DLing the i386 torrent else it gave me an error the 2nd time I tried.
<titan_ark> :(
<JCDG> hehehe...far away...:)..
<Daughain> Same time, different place. =)
 * Daughain chuckles.
<JCDG> Yeah...:)
<supermagnum> http://www.msextra.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=131
<Daughain> Wubi, thats the wierd windows+Linux instal thing, right?
<Daughain> What windows ver are you using?
<titan_ark> Win 7 Premium
<Daughain> X86 or X64?
<titan_ark> X64
<Daughain> Hmmmm.......Wonder if this might be a new bug.
<titan_ark> i am sure
<Daughain> OK, how you doing the wubi? via dl? or cd?
<titan_ark> first tried Dling wubi and then mounted  iso on a virtual driveand tried its wubi
<d7gonzo> Hey everybody!
<titan_ark> could i post the log file somewhere, if you wouldn minf looking at it?
<titan_ark> *mind
<Daughain> pastebin.ca is our freind here, titan_ark
<Daughain> Just post the link when ya get it ul'd.
<titan_ark> Daughain, http://paste.ubuntu.com/353299/
<Daughain> Gimmea few while it loads.
<titan_ark> Sure, thx a bunch
<ilumi> d7gonzo: hey
<d7gonzo> ilumi: how goes? i've never been here before. installed kubuntu a couple months ago on a laptop, and i'm lovin it. Came across Quassel and decided to give it a shot.
<d7gonzo> i have used irc before though...many moons ago
<Daughain> titan_ark:   How many of those drives are virtual?
<d7gonzo> anybody have any hints about openning .daa files?
<titan_ark> only 1 virtual drive and 1 iso on my system
<titan_ark> I just made a clean install of win 7 feew hours back
<Daughain> clean, as in full reformat?
<titan_ark> yeah
<Daughain> And drives G and H are virtual?
<titan_ark> i was facing this trouble b4 and had quite a few isos so thought something is awry as I screwed up experimenting with virtual box and a few distros of ubuntu fedora and OS X so i made a clean install again.
<titan_ark> G is physical, H is virtual
<Daughain> LOL
<Daughain> Ok....Well, considering the list, I had to ask, y'know? =)
<Daughain> And the iso is mounted on H:?
<titan_ark> Yeah.
<titan_ark> haha
<titan_ark> reading the log drives me crazy
<Daughain> Look at lines 158 - 177
<ilumi> d7gonzo: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-do-i-open-daa-direct-access-archive-files-under-linux-or-unix-oses/
<titan_ark> Yeah, I did see that
<titan_ark> so something wrong with the image?
<titan_ark> I DLed it thrice now!
<Daughain> Either the image or the virtual drive........I used to use Alcohol 120%, you happen to have a copy?
<titan_ark> using Daemon tools. Cant afford a paid version of Alcohol :P
<Daughain> OK, I never heard anything bad about Daemon either....
<titan_ark> Okay, so Il DL the trial alcohol and try again
<Daughain> I know ya dont wanna hear this, but, ya might wanna dl the iso from another repo....Its looping trying to install, but keeps not finding the iso.....
<Daughain> And, I did a wubi on XP a while back using alcohol, so I know it will install that way.
<titan_ark> Okay that is possible. I DLed it both the times from the UCSB location.
<Daughain> Save the alcohol dl for now..
<Daughain> daemon tools is just as good.
<titan_ark> Ah, just installed :P
<Daughain> LOL
<d7gonzo> ilumi: thanx!
<titan_ark> gah when I have mounted the disk why in the world is it DLing the i386 again!
<ilumi> d7gonzo: np
<titan_ark> :x
<Daughain> Errrrrr.......
<titan_ark> Would a Jap repo be good?
<titan_ark> Tired of doing this now :(
<Daughain> No clue......I use US edu repos.
<lordganesh> how to start internet using mobile in kubuntu
<titan_ark> hmm same here
<Daughain> lordganesh:   Buy a lot of ram?????
<Daughain> Thought ya just said it was installing, titan_ark
<faileas> lordganesh: you might want to be a bit more specific
<faileas> what kinda mobile connection, what adaptor?
<titan_ark> sick speeds x( will try torrent
<d7gonzo> ilumi: perfect! thanks again. i was looking for a converter, but ended up trying to get acetone going, but it turned out to be a bit of a pain
 * darkdelusions kicks Daughain
 * Daughain bitchslaps darkdelusions 
<Daughain> Sup, man.
<darkdelusions> Nada
<Daughain> Wish it were so here.....
<darkdelusions> let move over to the off topic
<Daughain> babying the computer lliterate through installing mirc.
<Daughain> Illiterate, even.
<titan_ark_> .
<titan_ark_> Damn it, another image through torrents and the same problem :(
<Daughain> OK, not the image then.
<Daughain> Fresh install of daemon tools?
<Daughain> Of course......
<Daughain> Clean copy of deamon?
<titan_ark_> Yeah
<titan_ark_> Clean copy?
<titan_ark_> Even if I DL the wubi installer and install I am facing the same problem
<Daughain> As in no problems or issues with the install?
<titan_ark_> I wonder what is wrong.
<Daughain> The log show the same problem?
<titan_ark_> Well, same thing happened even with alcohol.
<titan_ark_> Okay.
<titan_ark_> Holy crap, my stove is smoking.
<Daughain> Ummm...
<Daughain> Run?
<titan_ark_> be back in a while
 * Daughain nods.
<titan_ark_> Damn
<Daughain> ???
<Daughain> Still have a stove?
<titan_ark_> No OS no dinner :|
<titan_ark_> Yeah
<Daughain> Eeeeww..
<titan_ark_> :D
<Daughain> Least ya have a stove? =)
<titan_ark_> lol yeah
<Daughain> Why not just part the hd and install a true dual boot?
<titan_ark_> I did that in Nov, but I dont get all drivers for my notebook.
<Daughain> Which os?
<titan_ark_> Ubuntu Karmic
<titan_ark_> This is the latest log:
<Daughain> What notebook?? 9.10 on my gateway had no issues..
<titan_ark_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/353322/
<titan_ark_> Ah, its an HP dv4t 1400 CTO
<titan_ark_> I end up without audio, and wireless drivers keep giving up and I need to re package em
<Daughain> This may take a min, I just shut down firefox. =)
<titan_ark_> lol okay
<titan_ark_> I need to do something for chow too :P
<Daughain> Trying to figger out what is eating my ram.
<titan_ark_> k
<darkdelusions> titan_ark_:  are you still trying to install deamon tools?
<darkdelusions> or what was the paste bin for
<darkdelusions> Daughain: what is titan trying to do
<titan_ark_> unable to get wubi to install the amd64 on my notebook. Tried DLing wubi and also by mounting the image and running wubi.
<Daughain> Trying to figure out why his wubi install keeps failing.
<titan_ark_> time after time it starts DLing the i386
<Daughain> And, according to the log, it looks like it loops onto tryng to fnd the installer file.
<Daughain> I'll stick with my all black. =)
<darkdelusions> titan_ark_: are you running it under administrator
<darkdelusions> or as administrator
<darkdelusions> UAC might be killing it
<titan_ark_> well i have just 1 log in
<darkdelusions> go into the install
<titan_ark_> i guess it should be as admin
<darkdelusions> right click on wubi
<darkdelusions> and select run as administrator
<titan_ark_> ok
<Daughain> Shit, i forgot about that in windows...
<darkdelusions> I am going out ona limb there but its worth a try
<darkdelusions> I disable it
<darkdelusions> as soon as I install windows
<titan_ark_> wat abt compatability with win 7?
<titan_ark_> i am running it as vista compatible
<titan_ark_> same sh** again
<titan_ark_> log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353330/
<titan_ark_> I had even tried putting the ISO in the same location as the wubi i DLed and then ran it, but still it starts DLing the i386 iso
<darkdelusions> titan_ark_: This one I am stumped on cause i have never tired to use wubi
<darkdelusions> and google is comming up fail
<titan_ark_> yeah
<darkdelusions> titan_ark_: are u trying to get the 32 or 64 bit version?
<titan_ark_> tried googling it a lot until I ended up using virtual box
<Daughain> I'm out of ideas too.......
<titan_ark_> I am trying the 64 bit version
<Daughain> The one time I used wubi, it ran no issues, though, I was on an x86 system...
<darkdelusions> are you using vista
<titan_ark_> Nope, WIn 7
<Daughain> He has 7, I was on XP.
<titan_ark_> *Win 7
<Daughain> I'm wondering if that is the issue....
<darkdelusions> You said you where running it under compatibity mode right?
<titan_ark_> Yeah
<darkdelusions> did it do the same thing when you tired to run it under 7 as well
<titan_ark_> I ran it as Vista compatible cos I read somewhere that wubi is unstable on 7
<titan_ark_> Yes, same
 * darkdelusions kicks Daughain agian
<darkdelusions> ... hum
<darkdelusions> titan_ark_:  I am still Consulting god on this one give me a few minutes
<darkdelusions> err google :)
<Daughain> Same thing. =)
<titan_ark_> Trying again, without compatibility.
<titan_ark_> :D okay
<titan_ark_> thx
<darkdelusions> Did you down the 32 or 64 version of the cd image?
<titan_ark_> 64
<darkdelusions> and your using wubi off the autorun right?
<titan_ark_> Tried off the autorun and also after opening the image and then running it
<noaXess> good morning..
<noaXess> is it possible to start two different folders in dophin's split modus?
<darkdelusions> noaXess: you mean by default
<darkdelusions> or
<darkdelusions> do you man can you navagate to another folder in split screen mode?
<titan_ark_> Okay, now I tried putting the iso in partition D, and ran the wubi from there and get an error: "Coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, NoneType found"
<titan_ark_> And I see this in the log:
<titan_ark_> 01-07 23:21 ERROR  CommonBackend: Invalid md5 for ISO D:\kubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso (18ecb71bff567ce7a91443720a86473e != 5a996e0d794e35509d0275d411a3e737)
<titan_ark_> None
<titan_ark_> 01-07 23:21 DEBUG  TaskList: ### Finished check_iso
<titan_ark_> 01-07 23:21 ERROR  TaskList: coercing to Unicode: need string or buffer, NoneType found
<FloodBotK1> titan_ark_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<titan_ark_> oops!
 * Daughain chuckles..
<darkdelusions> titan_ark_:  did you get the image off kubuntu or ubuntu's site?
<Daughain> Whats the md5checksum show?
<titan_ark_> I have tried the Kubuntu site and also visa torrents
<titan_ark_> this is the one I got thro torrent
<darkdelusions> go to the offical site
<titan_ark_> Daughain, its a huge file, and pardon my noobness, how do I figure it out
<darkdelusions> :)
<Daughain> DUnno, I honeslty never looked at one before... =)
<Daughain> pastebin and lets take a look? =)
<titan_ark_> darkdelusions, I did try one from the Kubuntu site first
<titan_ark_> Daughain, sure
<titan_ark_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/353336/
<titan_ark_> this os the md5 file in the iso
 * Daughain bitchslaps darkdelusions  a few times...
<Daughain> I'm beginning to thin the issue isnt in the iso.....
<darkdelusions> I am reading the launch pad on the check sum error
<titan_ark_> DLing the iso again from another location off the Kubuntu site
<Daughain> Check lines 27 and 28 on the md5, titan_ark_
<darkdelusions> for the check some erro try this
<darkdelusions> http://pastebin.ca/1742431
<darkdelusions> or
<darkdelusions> go https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/465936 and try the 168 version of wubi
<titan_ark_> Daughain, okay.
<darkdelusions> or get the latest wubu installer from http://wubi-installer.org/
<darkdelusions> agian I am shooting in the dark here
<Daughain> That was what I just found int he md5......./install/mt86plus
<titan_ark_> darkdelusions, I have tried the latest from the site it starts DLing the i386 everytime no matter what
<Daughain> Default install seems to be x86, not x64
<Daughain> Theworkaround darkdelusions  found may be your key, titan_ark_
<darkdelusions> Ya
<darkdelusions> odd
<titan_ark_> Yeah reading, both :)
<darkdelusions> the wubi installer
<darkdelusions> doesnt let you select which version of you want
<darkdelusions> like 64 or x86
<titan_ark_> No it doesnt
 * Daughain nods.
<darkdelusions> I am confused by that
<Daughain> Lines 27 and 28..
<titan_ark_> it does the 64 if you have a 64 bit processor and OS and if you want the x86 one should have the i386 iso in the same location.
<darkdelusions> titan_ark_: I mean do you have more then 3 gigs of ram?
<titan_ark_> Daughain, saw that they are totally different from the log file
<titan_ark_> darkdelusions, yes, I have 4
<Daughain> The md5 tels you what is loaded on the instaler package you are using.
<titan_ark_> *4GB
<Daughain> Least, thats my understanding, and this seems to bear that out.
<titan_ark_> hmmm
<Daughain> Tells you if your instaler is corrupt.
<Daughain> It may default to i386 because a lot of people dont even know what kind of processor they have.
<darkdelusions> I has an idea :)
<Daughain> You do??
 * Daughain runs and hides.
<darkdelusions> It looks like there is a --32bit flag for the wubi installer
<darkdelusions> I bet you there is a --64bit
<titan_ark_> :-o
<titan_ark_> n00b here :P
<darkdelusions> go to dos
<faileas> lol
<darkdelusions> navigate to where the wubi installer is hidden :)
<Daughain> darkdelusions:   Thats what the workaround ya found says. :P =)
<faileas> its called command prompt. dos is mostly dead ;)
<darkdelusions> faileas: meh :)
<darkdelusions> faileas: is still dos in my book :)
<darkdelusions> rofl
<titan_ark_> brb
<faileas> more precisely cmd.exe ;)
<Daughain> Cept for the guy in here the other day wanting to create a bootable dos thumbdrive.
<faileas> you could use run as well though
<faileas> er.. that's easy
<faileas> get the HP  disk tool. its what a lot of people prepping for a liveusb do
<darkdelusions> faileas: I am a command line person :)
<faileas> lol
<faileas> some things an't as usable on cli ;p
<darkdelusions> I use unetbootin to create my live usb :)
<faileas> most newer drives are bootable
<faileas> some older ones needed to be formatted a certain way to be
 * Daughain goes for some food.
<darkdelusions> I think i am gonna go stand outside in my wonderful 4 degree weather
<darkdelusions> ....
<harmagent> darkdelusions: I'm comming to where you are... because it's -10F here
<harmagent> wind chill is -33
<Daughain> I miss those days.
<Daughain> 18 here.
<harmagent> makes me glad I work from home :)
<Daughain> lol
<Daughain> I'm wokring on getting there.
<darkdelusions> harmagent: I am a florida boy this below freezing for 3 days is gonna kill me :)
<darkdelusions> The wind thou is the only thing that kills me
<Daughain> Damn, Tn is warmer than Fl??
<harmagent> hahah... yeah I'll bet
<darkdelusions> Daughain: na i am in texas
<darkdelusions> now
<Daughain> Where in Tx, darkdelusions ?
<Daughain> I just moved from the Dallas area.
<darkdelusions> Frisco
<harmagent> I would love to visit FL again... Id be in a t-shirt running around yelling "woohoo!! it's above 0!!!"
<darkdelusions> North Dallas
<Daughain> harmagent:  LOL
<harmagent> tip: dont ever move to south dakota LOL
 * Daughain nods to darkdelusions 
<Daughain> You get fios.....
<darkdelusions> No I am in an evil apartment
<darkdelusions> and I am stuck with TWC
<harmagent> what's the up/down speeds on fios?
<darkdelusions> it depends on the package
<harmagent> what do you get for around $55/month?
<darkdelusions> I can't remember
<darkdelusions> Well it look like titan might have gotten his stuff working
<Daughain> a 20M duplex runs abput $70ish/mo
<Daughain> I think 55 gets you a 10M
<Daughain> Since I pay 70ish/mo anyway......
<harmagent> if I dont have a verizon home phone it says I can get 15/5 for $55/month
<harmagent> hrm
<Daughain> Spring for the extra 20 and go 20M
<harmagent> no doubt
<harmagent> I have 25 down right now
<darkdelusions> Ya we are gonna rint a house in april
<darkdelusions> rent
<darkdelusions> and I am gonna get a 20 down
<Daughain> Ours us supposed to go up to aboput 18 down this month....
<Daughain> Still only about 2M up, though.
<harmagent> yea so is mine
<Daughain> Next time i move, I think I am gonna call verizon first. =)
<harmagent> but 250k/sec works for me
<harmagent> (on the upstream side at least)
<harmagent> the 25 down is really nice
<Daughain> 20 down would make me happy, specially with 20M up on the other side.=)
<Daughain> The hilarious part s, noone at comcast seems to kmnow what a duplex is.
<Daughain> titan_ark: Any love?
<titan_ark> :D
<titan_ark> Yes
<titan_ark> I am in!
<Daughain> Cool. =)
<titan_ark> The alternate wubi file worked :D
<harmagent> Daughain: I'm sure someone does... but you cant reach them by phone. and it's just the one person. they work in a bunker deep underground :)
<titan_ark> Wireless not working but :(
<Daughain> harmagent:  No, they telecommute, and only pick up the phone if it is the owner of the company calling.
<harmagent> LOL
<Daughain> Hey, bet its true! =-)
<harmagent> and even then they flip a coin to see if they are going to answer lol
<Daughain> Prolly.
<Daughain> And they still get away with it. =)
<Daughain> titan_ark: what card do you have for wireless?
<titan_ark> It is a broadcom
<Daughain> brb
<titan_ark> Okay
<darkdelusions> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Novice> Anyone know how to get radeon 1650 pro to work on kubuntu 9.10?
<titan_ark> darkdelusions :) thx for the link! it worked
 * darkdelusions flexs
<titan_ark> I think this wubi file must be updated on the kubuntu site
<titan_ark> rather than laving people frustrated :P
<darkdelusions> titan_ark:  I told ya I consulted god aka google
<darkdelusions> :)
<titan_ark> :D
<darkdelusions> do you know what broadcom card your using
<titan_ark> ooh nope :P not now
<titan_ark> can chk online from the HP site
<darkdelusions> or you could right click on my network places
<darkdelusions> and look for wireless
<ubuntu> anyone RO ?
<darkdelusions> its should say something like broadcom XXXXX
<darkdelusions> ro?
<ubuntu> ro = romania ... :|
<titan_ark> I have enabled wireless connections, but it does not show me the wireless connection
<titan_ark> or card
<darkdelusions> broadcom card tend to be shortbus special
<titan_ark> I am on a wired connection now
<darkdelusions> from what i have gathered reading the forums
<Daughain> ru hwinfo
<Daughain> run, even./
<Daughain> Oooh...May need to install it....
<titan_ark> okay.
<titan_ark> makes no sense to me :P
<darkdelusions> or
<Daughain> I *think* I have a braodcom on realtek controler.....
<darkdelusions> you can try lspci | Wireless I think that the command I am thinking of
<darkdelusions> errr
<darkdelusions> you can try lspci | grep Wireless I think that the command I am thinking of
<d__> ohk
<d__> nice
<d__> hehe... on kubuntu 9,10
<d__> heil ubuntu!!
<darkdelusions> hwinfo might be the best route
<darkdelusions> cause atm I can't think of what I am trying to do :)
<titan_ark> ah got it
<titan_ark> BCM4312
<darkdelusions> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Daughain> lspci doesnt show wireless.
<darkdelusions> use that link
<darkdelusions> Daughain: ya it does :)
<Daughain> darkdelusions:  It didnt for me. =(
<titan_ark> just called my pal whoa lso has a broadcom card and said on his the B43 was instable (Ubuntu Karmic)
<titan_ark> lspci just showed mine :P
<darkdelusions> 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN [Kedron] Network Connection (rev 61)
<Daughain> The joys of using a different OS. =)
<Daughain> lspci doesnt like me.
<darkdelusions> Daughain: are u using lspci or the command I listed above
<darkdelusions> with the grep statement
<dmbkiwi> I'm trying to run a bash script as sudo, which contains a "let" command.  However, if I run it with sudo (via cron), I get an error "11: let: not found".  I know that let is an internal command, but is there a way around this?  I simply want to do "let a=a+1".
<darkdelusions> titan_ark: the boardcom wiki i just linked you will get you up and going
<Daughain> The one you listed above shows as 'Wireless: command not found'
<darkdelusions> ya
<darkdelusions> I messed up
<Daughain> lspci simply does not include wireless.
<darkdelusions> its lspci | grep  Wireless
<darkdelusions> minus the xtra space
<titan_ark> darkdelusions, yes I saw that. Just googling and supposedly the STA driver is better so just trying to find how to install it
<darkdelusions> dmbkiwi: paste bin you scrip and let me play with it
<Daughain> http://pastebin.ca/1742453
<Daughain> Thats the lspci output.
<darkdelusions> Daughain: you lspci hate you
<darkdelusions> wow
<Daughain> darkdelusions:  Ayup
<darkdelusions> your lspci hates you :)
<darkdelusions> DD now with more engrish
<Daughain> I got wireless, veen using it for a while now....Using it now. =)
<Daughain> lol
<dmbkiwi> darkdelusions: thanks - http://pastebin.ca/1742454
<Daughain> Moree toys.
<Daughain> Might be the difference tween kubuntu and ubuntu.....Not sure.
<Daughain> Dont see why, though.
<darkdelusions> dmbkiwi:  you could run the hole script as root
<Daughain> Ok, why use let in the first place??
 * Daughain <===  Not a scripter.
<darkdelusions> dmbkiwi: on my lazy apt script I use sudo -v
<Daughain> Looksllike you could remove the 'let' and it would read the same.
<dmbkiwi> darkdelusions: but how do I do that from a cron job - I'm running the script from /etc/crontab with the following line:
<darkdelusions> darkdelusions: ahh
<darkdelusions> oops
<Daughain> lol
<darkdelusions> dmbkiwi: ahh that is a good question :)
<dmbkiwi> */10 * * * *    root    /usr/local/bin/spindowntv
<darkdelusions> not sure if the guys in #bashscripts are awake but they might be more useful
<dmbkiwi> darkdelusions:  thanks
 * Daughain waits for an answer.
<noaXess> is there an official mozilla firefor or thunderbird channel?
<darkdelusions> dmbkiwi: I have never try a cron job script before
<darkdelusions> most of mine are HI I AM LAZY lets make this even more stupid simple
<darkdelusions> like my lazyapt script :)
<darkdelusions> so all i have to do is type in apt i for installs or apt p for purge :) or apt a for aptitude :)
 * Daughain bitchslaps darkdelusions  again...
 * darkdelusions opens up a fresh can of woop arse on Daughain..
<dmbkiwi> darkdelusions: different issue - I think you are talking about aliases there.
<Daughain> I still want to know why it wont run with the 'let' statement removed from the rest of the line.
<darkdelusions> dmbkiwi: its more then alias's but ya
<dmbkiwi> Daughain: you can with "let a=0".  But changing "let a=a+1" to "a=a+1" gives an error.
<dmbkiwi> Daughain: maybe I should write it in python.
<Daughain> Strange, its the same either way.....
<Daughain> Well......a=a+1 isan absolute, while let a=a+1 may be a variable....
<Daughain> I think I need to learn python too.
<darkdelusions> technical according to the bash scripting guide that would work
<darkdelusions> let COUNTER=COUNTER+1
<dmbkiwi> Daughain: try it in an interactive shell - a=a+1 results in $a being "a+1", as opposed to "1"
<Daughain> dmbkiwi:   a+1 /= 1
<darkdelusions> a = var
<Daughain> Yes, allows progressive increase by '1' each iteration.
<dmbkiwi> Daughain: what do you mean by a+1 /= 1
<Daughain> I'm still stuck on the 'let' call.
<darkdelusions> getting yelled at by the bot in 3 2 1
<Daughain> Hmmm.
<darkdelusions> The let command carries out arithmetic operations on variables. [3]  In many cases, it functions as a less complex version of expr.
<Daughain> Oh...duh!!!
<Daughain> '/=' means does not equal
<Daughain> == does equal, or true..
<Daughain> <=  less than or equal to.
<Daughain> >=  greater than or equal to.
<Daughain> darkdelusions:  OK, that explains it.=)
<dmbkiwi> Daughain: am struggling with expr now - how does that work?
<Daughain> dmbkiwi: No clue......I'm not a scripter, yet./
<Daughain> dmbkiwi:   Thats why I am asking all kinds of dumb questions.=)
<dmbkiwi> Daughain: ok - will fucking google it ;-)
<Daughain> google likes me about as much as lspci does. :P
<darkdelusions> dmbkiwi:
<darkdelusions> http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<faileas> lol
<darkdelusions> ?
<faileas> Daughain: tools neither love or hate
<faileas> you just need to learn their odd ways
<Daughain> faileas: If I run a command, and it fails to produce the output it is supposed to, it hates me.
<Daughain> :P
<faileas> Daughain: what were you looking for?
<faileas> and did you ask nicely?
<Daughain> We were discussing lspci as a method of looking up wireless card data.
<faileas> ahh
<faileas> for that it sucks
<Daughain> My lspci output has no listing for wireless.
<dmbkiwi> Daughain: darkdelusions: got it - a=0 / a=`expr $a + 1`
<faileas> you want LSHW
<faileas> er
<faileas> lshw
<faileas> was it a pci wireless card?
<faileas> lshw is a lot easier to read, and more comprehensive. though if its a USB card, lsusb might do too
<Daughain> NIfty command.
<Daughain> I tend toward hwinfo.
<faileas> eheh. it is. one of the things i picked up along the way, along with htop
<titan_ark> still discussing that? I got the sta drivers from the broadcom site but cant seem to find instructions to build it
<titan_ark> :D
<Daughain> conversations go round, titan_ark
<titan_ark> :)
<Daughain> Instaling htop now......
<darkdelusions> rofl
<Daughain> Will htop show ram users as well?
<Daughain> Cool, it des....brb
<darkdelusions> titan_ark:  where did you get the file from
<darkdelusions> let me download it and look at it
<titan_ark> from the broadcom site
<titan_ark> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<titan_ark> cant seem to find sensible instructions to get it working but
<darkdelusions> ok
<darkdelusions> the frist thing you need is build-essentials
<darkdelusions> there might be a package for this some where thou
<titan_ark> darkdelusions, I am a n00b trying to get around and learn :P
<Daughain> faileas: Mebbe you can help me with a lmsensors issue...??
<titan_ark> cant figure out how to do it
<Daughain> titan_ark:  Do you have a readme file?
<darkdelusions> titan_ark: rofl ok first thing
<titan_ark> supposedly Ubuntu allows you to get the driver in its software listing
<titan_ark> Daughain just lisence  :P
<faileas> Daughain: the one tome i had a lmsensors issue, it was a box too old to support it ;p
<titan_ark> I think I shall try an update and hope it sets it right
<Daughain> faileas:  I need to be able to read the output from lmsensors and apply it to a karamba theme.
<faileas> ok, outta my depth ;p
<faileas> though pipes, and probably cut will be needed
<Daughain> faileas:   Ya got my hopes all up..... =)
<Daughain> faileas:   I'm editing an older script to work with my machine.
<faileas> Daughain: well lets see. you need to take info from lm sensors. strip part of it (use cut) then pass it on the karamba?
<titan_ark> My battery seems to drain really fast :-o
<Daughain> faileas:  Actually, if you could just tell me what to use to display the sensors output, I can prolly get the rest.
<darkdelusions> ok
<darkdelusions> titan_ark:  ok battery thing first
<darkdelusions> :)
<dmbkiwi> Daughain: just use the command sensors
<darkdelusions> left clik on you battery icon
<faileas> sensors?
<darkdelusions> and choose powersave
<darkdelusions> so it will dim you screen
<faileas> Daughain: the command is sensors, as dmbkiwi said
<titan_ark> It is in powersave!
<dmbkiwi> Daughain: to set up, run "sensors-detect" via sudo and just follow your nose
<darkdelusions> titan_ark: go to the K menu>Applications>System>Hardware drivers
<darkdelusions> and see if the Broadcom STA wireless driver is listed there
<Daughain> I'm realy beginning to hate this bash shell.
<dmbkiwi> Daughain: don't bash the bash
<faileas> lol
<faileas> Daughain: too used to dos? ;p
<Daughain> No, gnome. :P
<titan_ark> Yes! It is there.
<titan_ark> I tried activating it and get an error.
<faileas> Daughain: eh. i tend to use yakuake for my terminal needs
<titan_ark> Failed to lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<darkdelusions> do u have kpackage manager open
<darkdelusions> or running updates?
<titan_ark> running update
<darkdelusions> wait till thats done
<Daughain> faileas: I just installed kde, so, still getting used to it.
<titan_ark> okay
<Daughain> Though, I think I found the answer to my questions...
<darkdelusions> once that is done do the hokey pokey and turn your self about
<faileas> Daughain: yakuake is a drop down terminal. guake is the closest equivilent to it for gnome
<darkdelusions> then go into the path i told you earlier
<titan_ark> darkdelusions, dint get you
<Daughain> faileas:  darkdelusions mentioned it earliere......Unfortumately, there are more things that I need/want to do/learn that I need to take a break and start concentrating on just a few. =)
<darkdelusions> nothing I am being slap happy
 * Daughain chucles.
<faileas> Daughain: eh, if you need to use terminal, it'll make it WAY easier
<Daughain> faileas:  I found a nifty plasmoid that puts term 1 click away.
<faileas> f12 pulls down a window. do what you need, hit f12 again
 * darkdelusions slaps Daughain with another cactus agian
 * Daughain drops a snowman on darkdelusions 
<faileas> hmm
<darkdelusions> i have no clue why i like abusing you :)
<titan_ark> okay update done, saving a reboot
 * Daughain shrugs......
<Daughain> I return the favor?
<darkdelusions> rofl
 * faileas ponders making a cd of the other varient of ubuntu he uses
<Daughain> Bacups ever hurt, faileas
<faileas> naw, i mean an actual CD
<Daughain> Isnt that a backup?
<darkdelusions> faileas: i stoped making CD's because i tend to loose them or cant find my sharpy
<faileas> i use this wierd little mongrel distro on one of my systems
<darkdelusions> he means burning another iso
<faileas> with a few mods, i could probably whack it into a bootable cd with reconstructor, and put it on my dropbox if anyone needs it ;p
 * Daughain chuckles..
 * faileas wishes there was a properly skinny ubuntu varient like the one i use ;p
<Daughain> I need another XP box.
<faileas> lol
<faileas> Most of my boxen dualboot
<faileas> other than my server, and the one with no hard drive
<Daughain> Actually, I just need another laptop.....
<faileas> lol
<darkdelusions> I have 2 hard drives i swap them if i want my windows box
<Daughain> No...I do need another XP box....
<faileas> never can have enough hardware ;)
<darkdelusions> I just want a netbook
 * faileas has *takes a look*
<Daughain> darkdelusions:  So do I, actually.
<Daughain> Waiting for those 2-4G SSD models come down to about $50.
<darkdelusions> even with windows 7 i cant stay in windows for very long anymore
<faileas> an xp box for gaming, a dualboot for everything else, and a old laptop i need to find space for in my room which runs my mongrel linux
<darkdelusions> my linux drive is in my laptop more then my WIndows Drive
<darkdelusions> but I am sadastic and like challanges
<darkdelusions> so
<Daughain> I keep one XP box for smartphone apps and three bots.
<faileas> well, i use kubuntu mostly. I actually find not being able to do the middle mouse swipe and paste, the biggest pain in windows
<darkdelusions> I find not being able to shade things in windows annoying
<darkdelusions> without an xtra program
<Daughain> I just find windows annoying.
<faileas> lol
<faileas> i never met an OS i truely hate
<faileas> well OS X.. i have a mild dislike for
<Daughain> I have an issue with a tihing telling me what I can and cannot do.
<darkdelusions> Daughain: turning off uac make that problem go away quickly
<Daughain> Getting rid of windows males it permanent. =)
<Daughain> makes, even.
<Daughain> And, linux is so much more flexible.
<darkdelusions> well you could think of sudo as a kinda uac :)
<darkdelusions> but no one complans about sudo :)
<Daughain> uac wasnt the issue......updates that crash the system....."windows genuine advantage"......Need I say more?
<darkdelusions> I just hate having to pay for 15 copies of windows :)
<Daughain> Hell, my cell phone has better security than windows does.
<darkdelusions> for each machine :)
<Daughain> Ouch
<Daughain> I dont pay.
<darkdelusions> i have 5 computer tbh :)
<titan_ark> back
<darkdelusions> ok
<titan_ark> System hangs if I try activating the STA ddriver
<Daughain> Little thing called GA hack.
<darkdelusions> well umm
<Daughain> Anyway....
<titan_ark> When I try sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Daughain> If rim would port BB desktop for linux, I would be set.
<titan_ark> Then I get this error: Errors were encountered while processing: bcmwl-kernel-source
<titan_ark>  fakeroot
<pawel_121_> you can only imagine how insecure windowses are, if very old viruses steel feel good there must be enormous numbers of longstanding holes
<darkdelusions> i mean titan_ark you try following this http://djkaos.wordpress.com/2008/10/25/installing-broadcom-80211-linux-sta-driver/
<darkdelusions> Daughain:  I think I have a howto for BB on linux
<Daughain> pawel_121_:  There are....And they just keep ading more.
<pawel_121_> Daughain, yes and anti virs just try to workaround design problems
<Daughain> darkdelusions:  Remoind me another day..... =) Thats just one in a long llist of things for me. =)
<Daughain> pawel_121_:  I agree, thats why I'm here. =)
<pawel_121_> Daughain glad to hear this :)
<rohdef> how do I make Huawei E220 work in Kubuntu?
<Daughain> And, as much as she hates it, so is the wife.
<Daughain> pawel_121_:  There are exactly 3 apps that make me keep an XP box.
<pawel_121_> Daughain, I also keep it, but only for some games
<Daughain> BB desktop, BBSAK, and Blackra1n.
<Daughain> Actually, if I could switch my old lappy to linux, I thikn I could get the DVD, flopy, and wireless back on it.
<darkdelusions> Ok sleep need to be up and read to go do crap around 10 tomarrow
<Daughain> Peace, darkdelusions
<darkdelusions> titan_ark: send me a priviate message and let me know if the guide I sentyou works out for you
<darkdelusions> night guys
 * Daughain drops a snwball down darkdelusions  shirt
<rohdef> how do I make Huawei E220 work in Kubuntu?
<darkdelusions> Daughain: check out barry for your blackberry
<darkdelusions> sudo apt-get install barry
<Daughain> darkdelusions:  I have, like I said, thats for another day.
<darkdelusions> DO IT NOW!
<darkdelusions> :)
<Daughain> :P
<Daughain> lol
<darkdelusions> na but look up barry
<titan_ark> darkdelusions, sure shall try that now
<titan_ark> gnite
<titan_ark> :)
<darkdelusions> I have never used it
<Daughain> Good ole barry project.
<darkdelusions> but i ditched by BB for android :)
<Daughain> ANother iteration or two for android and I willas well.
<darkdelusions> 2.1 is pretty much the cat meow :)
<Daughain> I almost bought the G1. =)
<darkdelusions> I have one of those collecting dust somewhere
<Daughain> Seems to depend on the hardware it is running on from what I've seen.
<darkdelusions> its my wireless modem :)
 * Daughain chuckles..
<Daughain> Good use.
<darkdelusions> if your with t-mobile get nexus 1
<darkdelusions> if your not with t-mobile get the nexus 1 :)
<darkdelusions> well not really
<darkdelusions> cause edge sucks
<Daughain> After the fun I had hackingmy berry, I doubt I will buy another tmo branded phone again.
<darkdelusions> Daughain:  the Nexus 1 is not a tmo branded
<titan_ark> lol
<Daughain> Baicaly, I have free web access.
<darkdelusions> it sold by google
<titan_ark> there seem to be so many bugs on the nexus 1
<Daughain> Oh, ya. the new one...
<titan_ark> at least thats what the many blogs say
<Daughain> Havent looked too much into that one yet.
<darkdelusions> but it only really worth a hoot if you have t-mobile
<darkdelusions> sleeeeeeep
<darkdelusions> ZzZzZzZz
<Daughain> 3G phones useless if you dont have 3G locally. =)
<Daughain> Peace, bro.
<darkdelusions> true
<darkdelusions> If i dont force myself to sleep I will till stay up till 5 talking to you like i did lastnight
<darkdelusions> or the other night
<Proxima> can anyone help me with ubuntu in private please
<Daughain> Ask here, Proxima
<darkdelusions> Proxima: its best if you ask in the channel and have a community effort at fixing your problem
<darkdelusions> just ask titan_ark ;)
<Proxima> ok when running a live cd the system asks for a username and password  what should i type
<titan_ark> :D
<Daughain> When does it ask this?
<Proxima> ok thanks
<Daughain> During the install?
<titan_ark> Proxima, pls dont mistake the :D for your query, it was to what darkdelusion suggested. I am a n00b.
<Proxima> When i boot from the cd...
<Daughain> titan_ark:   Aret we all...?? =)
<Proxima> it prompts for those
<titan_ark> Daughain, well I am the lowest level.
<Daughain> Just hit enter and see what happens.
<Proxima> The very first display
<Daughain> titan_ark:  Dont be so sure, I only instaled ubuntu a month ago. =)
<titan_ark> whoa!
<titan_ark> nice :)
<Daughain> Proxima:  Umm....which OS?
<titan_ark> I have been trying for a long time.
<titan_ark> http://djkaos.wordpress.com/2008/10/25/installing-broadcom-80211-linux-sta-driver/
<Proxima> ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition
<titan_ark> has left me wondering :(
<Daughain> titan_ark:  Well, that was Jaunty, tried the upgrade to Karmic, and that kinda failed, so, wernt with a fresh install.
<Daughain> Oooohh....Leme think.....
<darkdelusions> umm the live cd user name and password is ... let me look
<Daughain> Only had Jaunty for a week....
<titan_ark> Daughain, Ive used xubuntu 8.10 on my ol ol box after i got this notebook never was able to get ubuntu working fully
<titan_ark> Now I am determined to do it!
<Daughain> Cool. =)
<darkdelusions> titan_ark:  I will help you with it tomarrow
<darkdelusions> or at a later date
<titan_ark> darkdelusions, sure :) I shall try as long as I can stay up
<Daughain> I finally got pissed off after vista crashed wihtin 5 hours of my getting this lapy, and XP x64 had no drivers, so....Asked around and was pointed to ubuntu.
<darkdelusions> some of the steps in that are not needed
<darkdelusions> Proxima: what are you trying to do
<Daughain> 9.04 had sound issues for me, but that was solved with 9.10
<titan_ark> Daughain, thats 1 reason I hate notebooks, compatibility issues.
<Daughain> I hate desktops, they take up too much room.
<Proxima> To boot from the cd and install later but it wants username and password
<titan_ark> I was running xubuntu on my 6 yr old box with just 256 MB RAM and a P4 1.9 :P
<darkdelusions> the install should not be asking you for a password
<titan_ark> I remember runing the live CD days back, no passwords asked.
<darkdelusions> the live CD should automagicly load you into X
<titan_ark> I am certain.
<Daughain> No, which is what I am stil trying to fgure out....
<Daughain> WHere did you get the cd, Proxima
<Proxima> canonical
<Daughain> ?!?!
<Proxima> ltd
<darkdelusions> he means cronical
<titan_ark> I guess Proxima means, the CD they ship.
<Daughain> Oh......
<darkdelusions> the company behind ubuntu
<Proxima> yes
<tsimpson> darkdelusions: it is "Canonical Ltd."
<Daughain> Proxima: dl the iso from the ubuntu site and burn your own cd.
<tsimpson> not "cronical"
<darkdelusions> tsimpson: i am tired :) spelling is not a skill i have when I am tired ;)
<Proxima> ok thanks
<tsimpson> Proxima: you could try the username "ubuntu" with no password
<Proxima> let me see
<darkdelusions> still odd that its asking for an L&P
<tsimpson> it is odd, but it did happen to me once a few years ago
 * Daughain nods.
<darkdelusions> tsimpson: humm I will have to remember that thou ;)
<Proxima> ek ook
<darkdelusions> aka i will forget it in 5 minutes
<Daughain> Proxima: That work?
<darkdelusions> ok i am not kidding now
<Proxima> ha ha dark
<Daughain> darkdelusions:  Get ya ass to bed. :P
<Proxima> its loading ill let you know
<Proxima> ubuntu has its own formater ryt
 * Daughain nods.
<Daughain> It'll get to that after a bit.
<Proxima> ill be with you now now
<Daughain> ???
<titan_ark> sigh
<Daughain> Sup, titan_ark
<titan_ark> struggling to get the wireless on
 * Daughain nods.
<titan_ark> sitting in the corner of the room with a wire plugged in hurts :P
<titan_ark> wth cant install vlc!
<titan_ark> Errors were encountered while processing:
<titan_ark>  bcmwl-kernel-source
<titan_ark>  fakeroot
<titan_ark> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBotK1> titan_ark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<titan_ark> :( oops
<titan_ark> any idea what this means?
<tsimpson> that says there was an error trying to install those packages, the errors were earlier in the output
<Daughain> pastebin/imagebin is our freind.
<titan_ark> http://paste.ubuntu.com/353390/
<titan_ark> pls have a look
<tsimpson> well, the good news is vlc was installed
<titan_ark> yes I saw that
<titan_ark> but what is with this error?
<tsimpson> the errors are between line 138 and line 145
<tsimpson> you should report a bug against those packages I guess
<titan_ark> Okay.
<Proxima> Tsimpson i did what u told me and it workd bt the screen doesnt display anythng
<titan_ark> Any pointers on how to do that? (n00b here)
<tsimpson> titan_ark: use the command "ubuntu-bug bcmwl-kernel-source" and "ubuntu-bug fakeroot", that will start a wizard to report the issues
<tsimpson> Proxima: have you tried booting into "safe graphics mode"?
<Proxima> no i booted normaly nw
<Proxima> should i try safe graphic mode
<Proxima> first
<tsimpson> give it a go
<titan_ark> I am getting "ICE default IO error handler doing an exit(), pid = 4313, errno = 11"
<titan_ark> when I try those commands
<tsimpson> did it still work though?
<titan_ark> yes it has created a report
<titan_ark> filling the forms now
<titan_ark> aha at the end of filling the forma nd submiiting launchpad site gives an error!
<titan_ark> wow what a day
<faLUCE>  hi. do you know any good mini-itx product with ubuntu and a DVI video output?
<tsimpson> titan_ark: try a longer summary
<titan_ark> okay
<tsimpson> or possibly a shorter summary, I can't remember which has the issue ;)
<tsimpson> one of them often causes an OOPS error
<titan_ark> well my summary was really short, I shall try a longer one
<titan_ark> tsimpson, any suggestions on getting a  broadcom wireless driver on?
<tsimpson> I've never owned a broadcom, so I can't really help
<titan_ark> ah okay
<titan_ark> I got the package and this: http://djkaos.wordpress.com/2008/10/25/installing-broadcom-80211-linux-sta-driver/
<titan_ark> but dunno how to go about it
<tsimpson> you can give the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx a go
<titan_ark> bcmwl-kernel-source fakeroot E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<titan_ark> I get this again
<hazan> 7__++__0)&&&^%$$##@--00-09888
<Daughain> The kanji looking thing is neat
<titan_ark> damn, the driver is activated but still cant connect!
<titan_ark> i keep getting the fakeroot error also
<titan_ark> ............
<Daughain> WHat command would i use to find my dl bandwidth?
<harmagent> I use bwm to see current bandwidth being used on the network interface. its not pretty... and there are better tools out there but I mention that one because 1)  I use it frequently  and 2) I cant think of any of the other ones right now
<Daughain> bwm doesnt do anything.
<Daughain> Is that an app?
<Daughain> faileas: Do you know what term command to use to pull up ul asnd dl stats?
<Daughain> If ya still here.... =)
<faileas> er
<faileas> there was an app i used to use for that..
<faileas> gimme a moment
<Daughain> No worries.
<faileas> my compy is a little slow cause i'm setting up a VM
<Daughain> I know what its like. =)
<faileas> and i can't remeber - using apt to jog my memory ;p
<Daughain> Isnt there anything native?
<faileas> nope
<Daughain> ok....
<QBee> wnas
<faileas> eh, i can't remember. DOOM. must be old age catchin up on me
<Daughain> wnas?
<Daughain> faileas:  LOL
<QBee> hi
<Daughain> QBee: Morning.
<faileas> Daughain: i'm SURE i have one installed
<Daughain> faileas:  No worries, I'm still working on this karamba thee.
<Daughain> theme.
<Daughain> QBee: WHat can we do for ya?
<QBee> sorry, 1st time i use quassel
<QBee> just testing connection, dont worry, thanks anyway, ;)
<faileas> ah hah!
<faileas> Daughain: vnstat is what i use
<Daughain> faileas: LOL and thanks. =)
<faileas> Daughain: well, i'm proficient at 2 OSes. both of which run a crapload of non standard apps
<Daughain> I'mproficient at 1 OS that I cant stand....And learning the one I like.
<faileas> lol
<Daughain> AMusing, and true. =)
<faileas> i wouldn't mind a copy of 7
<faileas> and its easier for me to get a linux install 'to spec' than windows
<Daughain> I cringe at the thought of trying it.
<faileas> for one thing, it handles more common archives
<faileas> lol
<faileas> its.. suprisingly good
<Daughain> I beleive that.
<Daughain> 7 or linux? =)
<plan_rich> hey can somebody help me with the link command ln? basically i know to link files, but somehow this does not work ondirectories...
<faileas> oh, hard choice
<faileas> both! ;p
<faileas> depends on the box tho
<Daughain> I dont want to deal with the issues involved in windows anymore.....UNless I;m getting paifd. =)
<Daughain> plan_rich: That would be a question for faileas
<faileas> lol
<faileas> i haven't needed to do links yet
<faileas> so i can't help with this one
<plan_rich> hm i got it :D ln -s -t /var/www /home/rich/link links directories
<plan_rich> i missed that on the manual page
<Daughain> lol
<faileas> yay for TFA
<Daughain> There never seem to be manual pages for what I want to do...
<faileas> though --help would have shown you that too
<faileas> Daughain: at some point irc and web are the best help. I totally love superuser (its a site) for that... especially when (and it happens sadly often) i can't get answer here
<Daughain> faileas: There stands the chance that at some point I will know enough to need those resources, but not llikley anytime soon. =)
<faileas> lol
<faileas> I used to think that :)
<Daughain> Abd, in this case, I doubt there is any kind of manual for how to rewrite someone elses script to fit your own system.
<faileas> lol
<faileas> beat it till it works
<Daughain> Thats what I'm doing.=)
<Daughain> And, in the process, learning a shitload.
<faileas> lol
<faileas> wait till the point you need to beat a whole system into working
<Daughain> Hey, in a month, I went from my frst install to sutting here answering questions.....Not too bad.
<faileas> i remember my first system
<Daughain> That may be when I get around to putting kubuntu on my old toshi lappy.
<faileas> mandriva, which my ex said was good... where the sound stopped working
<faileas> now? i'm beating things into working like a pro ;p
<Daughain> SOunds like my Jaunty instal. =)
<Daughain> Soent a week trying to get sound.
<Daughain> Spent, even.
<Daughain> And, I'm using a gateway lapy.
 * mostafa saying hello to all :)
<faileas> i gave up
<faileas> well there was other thing too
<Daughain> Morning, mostafa
<faileas> i think the turning point was my PIII ;p
<mostafa> Daughain:  hello
<faileas> nothing to lose, nothing to blow up :)
<Daughain> faileas:  LOL....I didnt know these servers were here, so, I got my sound working using web only for info
<faileas> !!!
 * jussi01 reminds that chatter is in #kubuntu-offtopic :)
<Daughain> I was running mirc under wine, and hadnt found xchat yet.
<Daughain> What ya need mostafa ?
<faileas> Well, ubuntu lacked a manual till recently, so its not suprising
<mostafa> Daughain:  I'm new in kubuntu
<mostafa> Daughain:  I was using GNOME before
<mostafa> Daughain:  I'm a little confused here :D
<Daughain> Well, I'm new to kde as well, what ya need help with?
<Daughain> jussi01: :P
<Daughain> mostafa: Tell us what ya need, and someone will get ya squared away.
<mostafa> Daughain:  firs I added my language , OK if I need something will let you know
<Daughain> faileas:  vnstats may prove interesting to translate into this theme.
<Daughain> mostafa:  NP.
 * mostafa loves GNOME much more
<Daughain> Take a few hours to meet kde, mostafa. I'm much happier with it, since I h=got all my workspaces set up the way I need them.
<mostafa> Daughain:  I can't install updates !
<Daughain> mostafa: Install what updates?
<Daughain> Please be a little more specific.
<mostafa> Daughain:  media codecs
<Daughain> mostafa:  Also, are you using kubuntu, or rir you install kde in ubuntu?
<Daughain> rir==did
<mostafa> Daughain:  I'm using kubuntu
<Daughain> mostafa: Ok, well, Ill try to help ya. =)
<mostafa> Daughain:  THANKSSSSSSSSSSS
<Daughain> mostafa:  You can use term, known as konsole in kde
<Daughain> click on the little blue ball on the bottom left hand corner, that has all the contents you used to find at the top left.
<mostafa> Daughain: KONSOLE ? WHERE IS?
<Daughain> mostafa: Slow down and I will tel ya. :P
<Daughain> That little blue ball is called Kickoff aplication launcher.
<Daughain> click on it and go to applications.
<mostafa> Daughain:  :p
<Daughain> scroll up to system, and then scroll down to terminal
 * mostafa getting familiar with kubuntu
<Daughain> Hey I use a widget to give me one-click access to term.
<Daughain> right click on the desktop, select add widgets, scroll down to konsole, click on it, click the button labaled add widget
 * mostafa is updating his kubuntu 
<mostafa> Daughain:  thanks :p
<Daughain> That gives you a widget to access term. Very useful, too.=)
<Daughain> Thats on workspace #4 for me.
<Daughain> mostafa: Just use my name so I know ya askin a question. =)
<mostafa> Daughain:
<Daughain> Yup?
 * mostafa faces the first bug in kubuntu !
<Daughain> mostafa: could you add your question after my name? =) I'm editing a theme on another workspace
<Daughain> What ya find?
<mostafa> Daughain:  I installed a new theme and I clicked on folder view , the application crashes
<Daughain> dolphin, or kde?
<Bonster> how u fix this? http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/9012/imageprw.jpg
<mostafa> Daughain: KDE
<Daughain> mostafa: Err......Is the theme you dl'd a kde theme?
<Daughain> Bonster: Lemme take a look.
<mostafa> Daughain: kde yes
<Daughain> mostafa: OK, you are using kde4.3.2?
<mostafa> Daughain:  I don't know , I installed kubuntu 9.10
<enrold> hi
<Daughain> mostafa:  Ok, did you make sure the theme was for kde4+?
<mostafa> Daughain:  I clicked on new theme , and I installed one from the list
<Daughain> Bonster: Search for the plugin and install it.
<Daughain> enrold: WHat ya need?
<enrold> nothing thx
<mostafa> enrold: hello dude ;)
<enrold> i only look around
<enrold> hi mostafa XD
<frchris> hi guys wondered if any1 here could help with tidying up my startup and shutdown sequences?
<Daughain> mostafa: Try dling the theme from kde-look.org and instaling it m,anualy via the readme dirs.
<Daughain> frchris: Thats out of my league, bug jussi01
<jussi01> nope, out of my league also
<Daughain> We runnin out of helpers tonight.....
<mostafa> Daughain:  thanks
<frchris> k just thought i'd try - installed Ubuntu 9.10, switched to KDE but startup insists on going via Ubuntu screen and have to power down via login screen
<Daughain> faileas: you have any ideas for frchris ?
<Daughain> Oh!!!
<Daughain> fr
<Daughain> frchris: That seems to be normal, happens to me as well.
<frchris> cheers Daughain
<enrold> bb guys XD
 * mostafa respects kde but going back to gnome !
<frchris> thought i might be missing something
<Daughain> frchris: The fix involves editing the gdm and kdm.conf files, if I remember correctly.
<Daughain> I just havent gotten that far yet. =)
<frchris> ooh - ok...
<frchris> must admit i'm a bit of a Linux newbie
<frchris> have to look that one up
<Daughain> frchris: Goes like this, replace the contents of the gdm with the contents of the kdm
<Daughain> frchris: I think.
<mostafa> Daughain:  thanks :) , I go to reinstall ubuntu :)
<frchris> lol
<Daughain> mostafa:  lol, well, ya can always install kde via synaptics.
<Daughain> In some ways it seems that method is more stable.
<Daughain> frchris: gdm== gnome desktop manager
<faileas> frchris: remove gdm, install kdm
<faileas> and it should ask you whuch one you want
<mostafa> Daughain:  the gnome is much easier for me :)
<Daughain> frchris: kdm ==KDE desktop manager
<faileas> er... actually it should ask you which one you want, the moment you have more than one DM installed
<Daughain> Doesnt, bug.
<faileas> wierd
<frchris> oh excellent i'll go give it a try :)
<Daughain> Most bugs are. =)
 * mostafa bye all
<faileas> it seems to for me
<Daughain> faileas: That one just doesnt bother me that much.
<Daughain> Safe travels mostafa
<frchris> Thanks Daughain and faileas - off to play with my gdm and kdm lol
<faileas> Daughain: you only see your desktop manager if you switch off ;p
<memenode> dolphin wont connect to sftp.. "URL cannot be listed"
<Daughain> faileas: Yup, and, once I solve this ram issue, I prolly wont reboot more than once a week or so.
<faileas> lol
 * faileas tends to average months
<Daughain> faileas: If it stays stable, months arent out of the question. =)
<Daughain> Just wish I knew how to track what was using how much ram.....
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> how about..
<faileas> htop?
<Daughain> Tried it, cant make sense out of it.
<faileas> lol
<Daughain> Tons of numbers, but the tags at top are meaningles to me.
<faileas> htop f6 select mem%
<Daughain> Gimme a min. =)
<faileas> mem% = memory percentage ;p
<Daughain> I know what *that* means. :P f6 gives me an unknown flag error.
<faileas> thats odd
<Daughain> f6 as in the keystroke?
<Daughain> or written out?
<Daughain> They give me 2 diferent errors. =)
<faileas> keystroke
<faileas> er
<faileas> wait
<faileas> start htop
<faileas> THEN f6
<FloodBotK1> faileas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<faileas> oops >_> i didn't mean f6 as an arguement on the command line. its what you press in the app ;p
<Daughain> OK, lemme try...
<frchris> Hey there Daughain solved the problem and works beautifully
<faileas> ^^
<faileas> what did you do?
<Daughain> frchris:  Cool...Eventualy I wil get around to doing it. =)
<frchris> used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and then it allows you to select which manager you wish to use
<faileas> ahh k
<frchris> problem solved :-)
<frchris> thanks guys
<Daughain> Well, since I'm already in ter,..... =)
<frchris> loving my new linux universe!!!
<Daughain> Np, frchris
<matty3269> Mornin all :-)
<Daughain> HOw many workspaces you using?
<Daughain> Morning, matty3269
<Daughain> faileas: My ram hog is kde.
<frchris> well off to play thanks again Daughain and faileas
<memenode> wtf.. "Protocol not supported sftp"
<memenode> says konq
<Daughain> Who uses konq?
<happy> memenode: fish?
<happy> Daughain: eh hem
<memenode> I've always used sftp
<memenode> it's on KDE4.4
<memenode> fish works..
<happy> Daughain: old konq > new konq + dolphin
<Daughain> happy: Dont like dolphin, dont like konqueror.
<happy> lol
<memenode> I like dolphin :P
<memenode> when everything works
<memenode> which often doesn't..
<Daughain> Its ok, but I prefered the nautilus gui
<memenode> cause KDE4 is still buggy
<soee> hey guys when can we expect kde 4.4 rc1 in updates ?
<Daughain> So I keep discovering....
<Daughain> So far nothing to make me give up kde, though.
<happy> Daughain: same here
<memenode> yeah.. that was back on 4.1 and earlier :P
<memenode> that was giving up worthy
<Daughain> Ok, back to my editing.
<Daughain> faileas:  Not so sure vnstats wll work for me....That grid layout makes it impossible for me to translate it how I need.
<Daughain> Anyone know a non-graphical commandline app to view network traffic?
<Vroomfondle> bwm will give you a rough overview
<Daughain> Is that a non-graphical command line interface?
<Daughain> And ascii counts as graphical.
<Vroomfondle> oh.
<Vroomfondle> tcpdump, then ;)
<memenode> omg what idiot thought it's a good idea to make middle click copying be the same as ctrl-v copying.. what a huge usability regress
<memenode> *ctrl-c
<Daughain> memenode: lol
<Daughain> Vroomfondle: OK, lemme try that and see what I get,
<Daughain> Vroomfondle:  "no suitable device found" I thin I missed something there.
 * Vroomfondle looks at OpenSUSE and notes that it distinguishes middle-click from ctrl-c/v, so can't be a KDE4 thing
<memenode> now just selecting text is like you did ctrl-c, previously though it was selecting was pasted with middle click and ctrl-v was pasting only what you copied via ctrl-c
<Vroomfondle> Daughain: yeah, IIRC you have to give it a network device e.g. /dev/eth0
 * Daughain nods.../
<Vroomfondle> memenode: probably configurable in System Settings?
<memenode> looking now..
<Daughain> OK, so much for that. Tired of searching for wlan0.
<Daughain> Time for breakfast and a movie.
<soee> im using oss for my sound card but when i try to play sound in my java program i get some errors with Pulse Audio, any idea how set oss of java ?
<files22> NEW TORRENT SEARCH SITE http://Torrentpirates.org
<erghezi> why google desktop dont index any file?
<erghezi> Also, I can not enter to google desktop prefrences.
<AlexZion> hi everyone, how can I set up my grub2 with acpi=off and noapic options ?
<erghezi> AlexZion: #grub
<AlexZion> erghezi: grub2 in Kubuntu karmic .....
<erghezi> AlexZion: not important:D
<AlexZion> I mean , should I edit the /etc/default/grub, or something else ?
<AlexZion> erghezi: could you help me please .....
<erghezi> AlexZion: I have a problem with GRUB too:D
<AlexZion> ok , so we are on the same trouble ...
<erghezi> AlexZion: i want to see theme on grub2
<erghezi> AlexZion: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/01/make-grub-themes-beautiful-look-nicer.html
<fujimitsu> AlexZion: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi=off" in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub or grub-mkconfig again
<fujimitsu> i was told this at #grub
<AlexZion> ahh ok , so after I change the file , I forgot to update the grub , that's why it didn't works ....
<erghezi> fujimitsu: :D
<AlexZion> I'll try again , thanks fujimitsu
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<nabil> has anyone had success in printing to HP laserjet 1600 using kubuntu 9.10
<lear> ку
<fire`lalala> nabil: I'm using a laserjet cp2025dn without problems
<RiotingPacifist> nabil: not sure about the speific model but as long as i've had hpjip installed (and cups and all that) my hp inkjet has been fine, do you have hplip installed?
<AlexZion> how can I remove grub2 from a partition ?
<RiotingPacifist> how long till 4.4 rc1 is ready and packaged for the ppas?
<RiotingPacifist> AlexZion: uninstalling grub2 should do it, but it may leave your system unbootable
<fujimitsu> AlexZion: #grub is more appropriate for grub related questions
<AlexZion> my problem is that trying to set it up , I install it in another partition for a mistake
<lear> ау
<AlexZion> ok , I'll try it
<RiotingPacifist> AlexZion: in that case i think what you need to do is install it properly where you want it, then just remove it from the wrong partition when it's unused
<JuJuBee_> I tried installing msttcorefonts yesterday but I think it did not work. Now when I try to install anything using apt-get it seems like it is trying to re-install msttcorefonts. How do i get this to stop.  this is the output anytime I use apt-get... http://paste.ubuntu.com/353492/
<ilumi> JuJuBee_, remove the msfonts or try to repair
<JuJuBee_> ilumi: how ?  I tried to apt-get remove msttcorefonts but it still happens
<fujimitsu> is there a download source for it in your sources.list?
<ilumi> JuJuBee_, try sudo apt-get -f remove purge msttcorefonts
<JuJuBee_> fujimitsu: not sure... what should I look for?
<JuJuBee_> I will try that
<JuJuBee_> ilumi: without the remove...
<ilumi> JuJuBee_, why
<ilumi> you need to remove if you going to purge
<JuJuBee_> it did not work as remove purge
<ilumi> try remove -purge
<Daughain> That was interesting....
<fujimitsu> run kpackagekit > settings > edit software sources  - if there is one in there for those fonts, removing it might help
<Daughain> Think I need to reboot.
<Daughain> Just need to figure out how. =)
<JuJuBee_> E: Command line option 'p' [from -purge] is not known.
<ilumi> Daughain, still?
<JuJuBee_> fujimitsu: doesn't look like anything there for msfonts
<ilumi> JuJuBee_, maybe it's already removed
<ilumi> JuJuBee_, do aptitude show msttcorefonts     , see what is says
<fujimitsu> JuJuBee_: have you logged out since you first removed the fonts?
<RiotingPacifist> just jumpinh half-way through here, but have you tried firing up aptitude as it has nice dependancy resolution principles
<tsimpson> if a package is already removed (but not purged) you need to use dpkg: sudo dpkg --purge msttcorefonts
<RiotingPacifist> *capabilities
<JuJuBee_> fujimitsu: no
<fujimitsu> i'd try logging out for good measure
<JuJuBee_> fujimitsu: will do
<fujimitsu> maybe something needs resetting . logging might do it
<JuJuBee_> fujimitsu: no joy... I logged out and back in and tried installing something and at end it goes through the fonts again...
<ilumi> JuJuBee_, do aptitude show msttcorefonts     , see what is says
<JuJuBee_> ilumi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353501/
<RiotingPacifist> JuJuBee_: just fire up aptitude and see if it offers a good fix (sudo aptitude)
<ilumi> JuJuBee_, well, its no longer installed
<ilumi> so do the sudo dpkg --purge msttcorefonts
<JuJuBee_> I purrged the ttf-mscorefonts-installer and that seems to have fixed it.  Thanks to both
<BluesKaj> "fire up aptitude" , wow ,now there's a propellerhead expression :)
<RiotingPacifist> what aptitude lacks in super cow powers it makes up for in it's tui that offers advanced apt features without needed to do them the hard way.
<BluesKaj>  I use aptitude as well, but never heard it referred to like some barbeque :)
<zegenie> soooo, how long before we have 4.4 RC1 packages available? :)
<islington> zegenie: I joined to ask just that, the beta2 packages built remarkably quickly
<tsimpson> as soon as they get packages made, built, and tested :)
<BluesKaj> zegenie, someone mentioned yestrday that kde 4.4 RC  is delayed by 2 weeks...could be a rumour
<zegenie> BluesKaj: it's not, it's out today
<zegenie> there's a second RC coming out jan 20th, which was originally unplanned IIRC, but the RC release announcement is already out on kde.org
<zegenie> tsimpson: thanks, that means absolutely nothing :)
<tsimpson> zegenie: because there is no answer to your question :)
<tsimpson> "it'll be ready when it's ready" is the only answer anyone can give
<zegenie> good thing I also lurk in -devel then, so I could get an answer from someone that actually has something to do with it :)
<zegenie> and not just someone who doesn't know
<zegenie> "I don't know" is also a perfectly fine answer if you don't
<zegenie> tho most people tend not to say anything if they don't know
<zegenie> ;)
 * tsimpson knows more than you know he knows
<islington> zegenie: go take a look at the repo where the packages are building
<arnaud__> test
<tsimpson> Error: no error
<zegenie> islington: I would if it showed anything ;)
<RiotingPacifist> 4.4rc1 will probably be ready in ~12hrs
<RiotingPacifist> so short of any hiccups it should be available by tomorrow
<RiotingPacifist> :s how can you have a planned rc2? rc
<RiotingPacifist> rcs >1 should always be unplanned but allowed for
<human> Gentlemen!
<human> I think, the repository is not working now!
<human> I cannot get packages!
<RiotingPacifist> human: it's working for me
<human> I type sudo apt-get install kstars
<human> and got "E: could not find package"
<genii> !info kstars
<ubottu> kstars (source: kdeedu): desktop planetarium for KDE 4. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1.1 (karmic), package size 818 kB, installed size 3168 kB
<genii> human: Did you do already the sudo apt-get update?
<RiotingPacifist> human: actually i'm using the gb mirror, maybe the us mirror is down but ubuntu.com is doing fine
<Nete> How do you get knetwork to run on startup
<human> what?
<human> I have reset my Xorg
<RiotingPacifist> Nete:  system-settings has an autostart section add it to that
<RiotingPacifist> human: before installing software you have to run apt-get update
<arnaldo> can anyone help me to set my wireless in kubuntu
<human> sudo apt-get update?
<genii> human: sudo apt-get update                will get the list from servers of what there is to install, yes
<Nete> RiotingPacifist: What category is it under?
<RiotingPacifist> arnaldo: do you know what chipset you have? if not pastebin lspci
<RiotingPacifist> Nete: advanced>advanced user settings
<RiotingPacifist> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<human> <genii> I am receiving the localization packages now
<human> the system was broken when I have done it last time...
<arnaldo> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333]
<arnaldo> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8366/A/7 [Apollo KT266/A/333 AGP]
<arnaldo> 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<arnaldo> 00:10.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)
<arnaldo> 00:10.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)
<arnaldo> 00:10.2 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 80)
<FloodBotK1> arnaldo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<human> I have installed Kubuntu without sudo apt-get update a week ago
<human> and could install kstars
<arnaldo> ok
<human> Oh! I can install kstars!!! Thanks!!!!
<RiotingPacifist> !pastebin > arnaldo
<ubottu> arnaldo, please see my private message
<RiotingPacifist> you got cut off before i saw your chipset
<RiotingPacifist> human: package lists change over time, if your package list is old you can't install software that has changed since your packagelist was created
<human> I have installed it successfully a week ago, and now I have package conflict with mysql-server5.0
<RiotingPacifist> human: run sudo aptitude and look at fixes then pick one
<arnaldo> sorry about it
<vishesh> Hi. I want to include the the backports repository in order to get the latest updates. Could some one tell me what line to add. I'm a little confused.
<RiotingPacifist> arnaldo: no problem but if i can't help you until you pastebin your lspci output
<human> OK I'll do it now . I want to install "mysql-server-5.0" but system does not allow install it... It worked a week ago... I wonder)))
<arnaldo> RiotingPacifist how can  I send you the chipset details?
<RiotingPacifist> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<RiotingPacifist> ^copy and paste it to pastebin then post a link to the channel
<arnaldo> ok
<vishesh> Uhm anyone? Should I include the launchpad ppa or karmic-backports?
<arnaldo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3b268d0
<RiotingPacifist> arnaldo: do you have a usb wireless chip, the lspci output doesn't have any wireless chips
<human> Oh, I have to install mysql-server-5.1 instead of mysql-server-5.0))))) And no conflicts
<human> the mysql-server-5.0 is obsolete?
<human> d
<EagleScreen> vishesh: it is not necessary to use the backports
<RiotingPacifist> vishesh: i'm not 100% sure but i think karmic-backports is what you want, unless you want to be running beta software
<EagleScreen> vishesh: packages in backports sometimes break things in the system
<arnaldo> Rio- this is very old machine and I got the usb antenna to have wireless
<vishesh> Yea. I know that. But I want to get ktorrent's latest version.
<vishesh> Is their any other way? Without possibly breaking the system?
<EagleScreen> vishesh: what version do you want?
<arnaldo> it was working but now is kind of challege to make it works
<iconmefisto> vishesh: you can do it easily in kpackagekit
<vishesh> I have 3.2. I wanted 3.3. How?
<Nete> RiotingPacifist: Thanks I got it....
<iconmefisto> vishesh: in kpackagekit, go to settings, updates tab, "unsupported updates" is backports
<BluesKaj> zeltak, got a site that has the whole RC 4.4 package not just individual apps etc ?
<RiotingPacifist> vishesh: i don't think either backports or the ppa have 3.3, ktorrent is not part of kde
<vishesh> iconmefisto: Yea. I got that. I meant is their any way to install the latest kTorrent without possible breaking the system or should I just take the leap?
<vishesh> RiotingPacifist: Really?
<Novice> I keep getting this http://pastebin.com/m3c1d3c79 error message whilr trying to install ati Catalyst any clues what I may be doing wrong?
<EagleScreen> vishesh: it may be possible
<arnaldo> ???
<RiotingPacifist> arnaldo: i'm not sure about usb wireless
<RiotingPacifist> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BluesKaj> oops wrong nick zeltak , sorry :p
<genii> Novice: You're calling the shell script without arguments. Hangon a minut
<RiotingPacifist> vishesh: yeah ktorrent isn't part of the main kde bulk, i have the 4.4beta2 installed but my ktorrent is still 3.2
<EagleScreen> vishesh: would u like to try ktorrent 4.0~beta ?
<vishesh> RiotingPacifist: Damn. I'll look for the lanchpad repository. Maybe .. I'm not too keen about compiling from source.
<genii> Novice: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#Installing_the_drivers_manually                     if you have different than "jaunty" put that name in the command
<Novice> genii: thx
<RiotingPacifist> arnaldo: if you run lsusb you might be able to get the chipset of the usb pen that will help, but i can't be much use past that
<genii> Novice: Yer welcome
<EagleScreen> vishesh: http://packages.debian.org/experimental/ktorrent
<Pici> !nickspam > dendrobates
<ubottu> dendrobates, please see my private message
<EagleScreen> vishesh, this is for 3.3.2 http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/ktorrent
<vishesh> @EagleScreen : Thanks. I was still going through the launchpad page.
<SkyBon> hi
<arnaldo>  Rio pls look at ithttp://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m45471a7a
<SkyBon> looks like RC1 has come out
<arnaldo> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m45471a7a
<SkyBon> when will packages be available?
<RiotingPacifist> vishesh: https://launchpad.net/~mieszkoslusarczyk/+archive/kde-extras-snapshots https://launchpad.net/~baudm/+archive/backports?field.series_filter=karmic offer it for karmic
<RiotingPacifist> SkyBon: tomorow
<EagleScreen> vishesh: take care, newer packages for ktorrent in the beta backports of kubuntu PPA, may break your system because it depends on KDE 4.4beta2 and Qt4.6
<SkyBon> oh damn great
<SkyBon> kubuntu always lags behind openSUSE ((((
<EagleScreen> SkyBon: yes, in all expect package management
<vishesh> @EagleScreen : Thanks for the warning. I'm installing the backports as well. Worst case scenario ..I'll have to file a couple of bug reports, and use GNOME for a while.
<RiotingPacifist> SkyBon: well probably in about 10hrs but definatly by tomorow
<RiotingPacifist> SkyBon: if you love openSUSE so much why don't you marry it?
<SkyBon> heh
<SkyBon> buggy and bloated
<arnaldo> ??
<RiotingPacifist> vishesh: if you use aptitude or apt pinning or some of the guis you can roll back to previous versions of packages
<arnaldo> no solution?
<RiotingPacifist> arnaldo: you have a Linksys chip but i don't know much about usb-wirelss, try the forums or google
<RiotingPacifist> arnaldo:  the line "1737:0077 Linksys" will probably help on google
<arnaldo> let me try
<RiotingPacifist> !wireless > arnaldo might also help
<ubottu> arnaldo, please see my private message
<SkyBon> @RiotingPacifist, but how can he roll back if not from package cache?
<RiotingPacifist> SkyBon: well if hes enabeling the ppa the old packages will still be in the official repos
<SkyBon> ah ok
<spacitymedic> Hello! I need some help with the audio on my computer... my mic is not being recognized... any ideas?
<SkyBon> but only if it doesn't depend on another ppa packages...
<RiotingPacifist> SkyBon: aptitude / pinning / gui's can handle that for you
<EagleScreen> KDE 4.4 RC1 will be uploaded to Beta PPA soon
<SkyBon> spacitymedic, version of Kubuntu and KDE?
<spacitymedic> 9.1 xubuntu
<spacitymedic> err... i'm in the wrong channel right?
<SkyBon> yep
<SkyBon> let #xubuntu be with you ;)
<spacitymedic> ah. ok.
<spacitymedic>  how do i get to where ever it is I need to be?
<SkyBon> just go to channel #xubuntu
<SkyBon> you will get community support for Xubuntu and XFCE there
<Icari|mac> i have a broadcom wired and wireless card [seperate cards] and after my internet died this morning it seems that i cant get an ip address on wireless, and on wired the system is not even finding that the cord is connected, any suggestions?
<SkyBon> ver Kubuntu, KDE?
<spacitymedic> Hey thanks a million
<spacitymedic> !!
<Icari|mac> 9.10
<Icari|mac> using wicd
<Icari|mac> kde 4
<Icari|mac> desktop
<SkyBon> ok, ok
<SkyBon> any msgs from knetworkmanager?
<Icari|mac> wicd cant get ip address
<Icari|mac> i was trying to use knetworkmanager and i could not connect at all, wicd would connect atleast
<SkyBon> installed anything lately?
<Icari|mac> there was an update this morning, i dont know what was in it
<SkyBon> so...
<Icari|mac> but i dont think the update finished downloading
<SkyBon> downloading or installing? Oo
<Icari|mac> "unable to get ip address" is the error i get from wifi
<Icari|mac> it was downloading then the system froze, so i am not sure how far it got
<SkyBon> at least it didn't finish downloading, right?
<Icari|mac> i dont think so
<SkyBon> well
<Icari|mac> sudo dpkg --configure -a is not showing any output
<SkyBon> aptitude?
<Icari|mac> sudo ifup eth0 outputs "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<Daughain> Hey, I have a shutdown option now.
<Icari|mac> it was automatic notification and i just installed it
<Icari|mac> or told it to do so
<SkyBon> hmmm ok
<SkyBon> try aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade and we'll see if the problem vanishes
<SkyBon> just because it could be broken packages as well
<Icari|mac> even if i have NO internet access? wired is not even connecting for some reason
<Icari|mac> wired connection is not showing up in wicd
<SkyBon> hmmm
<SkyBon> are you now here from another pc?
<SkyBon> or just another os?
<Icari|mac> my macbook
<SkyBon> ah alright
<SkyBon> do you have livecd?
<Icari|mac> in live cd the network connected fine last week when i had a problem with wifi, but wired was working fine then
<SkyBon> well, try now
<SkyBon> maybe it is not an os issue
<Icari|mac> well the broadcom restricted drivers will not install in live cd, but i can test wired network
<SkyBon> at least this
<Icari|mac> ok
<SkyBon> as 2 problems appeared simultaneously
<SkyBon> they are at least connected to each other
<Icari|mac> i am not sure few days ago wifi worked when wired was not found
<SkyBon> hmm
<SkyBon> cords?
<Daughain> Reboot router?
<Icari|mac> done a few times today
<SkyBon> maybe check cords connection?
<SkyBon> too loose or smth like that
<Icari|mac> the wired network lights dont appear to be on when the wired network cord is plugged in
<Icari|mac> now in live cd i am seeing the lights on, around the network cord
<SkyBon> internet ok?
<Icari|mac> i am checking
<EagleScreen> Icari|mac: I also use Broadcom Wifi
<Icari|mac> yes wired is working in livecd
<Icari|mac> nice
<SkyBon> alright
<SkyBon> it is a kubuntu issue
<EagleScreen> Icari|mac: do you want to use it in Live CD? karmic?
<SkyBon> no
<SkyBon> he just checked hardware
<Icari|mac> she
<SkyBon> oh sorry :)
 * Daughain chuckles.
<SkyBon> *she just checked hardware
<Daughain> Icari, not Icarus...??
<Icari|mac> just Icari
<SkyBon> let's boot back to kubuntu
<Icari|mac> i am
<Icari|mac> wired network is not being found in wicd
<Icari|mac> on reboot
<Icari|mac> and wireless is not getting an ip address
<SkyBon> access to router?
<Icari|mac> yea
<Icari|mac> i am on wireless on my macbook
<SkyBon> i mean access from desktop pc
<SkyBon> a.k.a. kubuntu pc
<Icari|mac> no it is not connecting to the internet in anyway, no network access
<Icari|mac> wired is not found and wireless is not getting ip address
<Icari|mac> but the wifi was fine this morning
<Icari|mac> but i have had this ip address problem before, only fix was a reinstall of the os :(
<SkyBon> hmmm
<Icari|mac> when i do ifconfig, i see eth0 eth2 eth2:avahi and lo is that normal?
<Icari|mac> where eth0 is wifed and eth2 is wifi
<SkyBon> should bbe
<Icari|mac> what is eth2:avahi?
<DexterF_> hi
<DexterF_> im on a 9.04 machine, owner says no updates in weeks. indeed manually updating from konsole pulled a lot of stuff but in systray no notifier showed up. did before.
<DexterF_> what happened? how do I get notified of updates?
<SkyBon> @IcariImac this means that eth2 runs via avahi
<SkyBon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avahi_(software)
<Icari|mac> i have not seen that before
<EagleScreen> DexterF_: check the config in Kpackagekit -> Configuration -> Updates or so
<SkyBon> "i discovered that i have internet connection when there's no etho:avahi in the device list in network."
<Icari|mac> how do i make it go away?
<Icari|mac> i like using linux but this is making me want to go back to windoze :(
<SkyBon> well
<DexterF_> was there a inconsistency in the 9.04 mirror lately? got a kde4.2.2 package that can't be installed, no further reason
<BluesKaj> time for my daily consitution/walk ...bbl
<EagleScreen> DexterF_: what happens whith that package, any error message?
<Icari|mac> no one has any other ideas/suggestions?
<SkyBon> @IcariImac http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5766177&postcount=6
<Icari|mac> "connection failed: unable to get IP addres"
<SkyBon> tried anything like that in kubuntu?
<Icari|mac> i tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3013656&postcount=2 and no luck
<SkyBon> actually the best thing here is to reinstall
<SkyBon> just because I think it is related to a broken update installation
<Icari|mac> i have had this machine for about 1.5 weeks and i have reinstalled/installed 2 times
<SkyBon> what about the last time?
<SkyBon> everything was the same?
<Icari|mac> last time was one week ago
<Icari|mac> when i got the wifi working the first time
<SkyBon> did you have the same issue?
<Icari|mac> yes, network was not connecting but wired network atleast worked then
<SkyBon> ****
<Icari|mac> maybe i should try changing my wifi channel, i dont know but worth trying i guess
<SkyBon> everything is worth trying actually
<Icari|mac> let me try that and i will return
<SkyBon> okok
<Icari|mac> no luck with changing the channel on the router
<SkyBon> well
<SkyBon> EagleScreen, are you here?
<Icari|mac> i was here last friday talking with Jason__ when we got it working
<SkyBon> I don't know much about Broadcom WiFi
<SkyBon> we need someone who has experienced Broadcom WiFi troubleshooting
<SkyBon> Icari, consider leaving a note at Ubuntu Forums, ok?
<Buddha> hi
<SkyBon> hi
<Icari|mac> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8604486#post8604486 was posted last friday by Jason__
<Buddha> alcohol 52?
<SkyBon> and it looks like that Broadcom is to blame...
<Buddha> are u there?
<SkyBon> but nvm
<SkyBon> Icari, describe your issue at forums, hope smb will help...
<Icari|mac> ok
<devilMCacid> hey there. just wanted to reconfigure the x of my kub. 910 with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , nothing happended
<devilMCacid> thought sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg would work for sure but no window opens
<human> how can I get sound in Youtube when I use Konqueror?
<human> I could get in Firefox only when I use Gnome, but how to do it in Kubuntu?
<human> Does anybody know that?
<iconmefisto_> human: is it working in firefox?
<human> only if I use GNOME, not in KDE...
<iconmefisto_> how did you install flash plugin?
<soee> human: u dont have sound in any browser ?
<daly> hola
<Guest47564> hello people i have some problem with some c code. can someone help me?
<Icari|mac> looks like this morning in the updates that got downloaded/installed was a new kernel
<human> no
<human> I do not have
<human> I'll reboot now
<Icari|mac> the wifi does not work even with the old kernel
<ngong_> upgraded to 9.10, boot stucks, any good advice other than: "save date and reinstall from sratch"?
<ngong_> date <- data
<Kolia> ngong_: when does it get stucked?
<ngong_> Kolia: 1 get 3 messages:
<alexb1> hello; I have a wacom bamboo tablet and I can't make it work on kubuntu karmic. Tried already http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7234134&postcount=176
<ngong_> 1. usb_id[308]: unable to access '/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.3/usb5/5-2
<ngong_> 2. init: ureadahead main process (329) terminated with status 5
<Icari|mac> i found out why wired network was not working, i had it hidden in wicd
<ngong_> 3. fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 \n /dev/sda1: clean, ....
<ngong_> Kolia: than nothing, I can reboot with ctrl-alt-del
<ngong_> google reports lots messages about getting stuck while upgrading to 9.10, however I did not find any solution or advice how to proceed
<iconmefisto_> ngong_: tried booting older kernels?
<ilumi> ngong_, when it gets stuck, whats on the screen
<alexb1> the tablet doesn't appear on xsetwacom list
<ngong_> iconmefisto_: pressing esc, I can see only 9.04, booting the newest .17 leads to this problem
<iconmefisto_> ngong_: so you can boot from other kernels? or not?
<ngong_> iconmefisto_: nope
<ngong_> iconmefisto_: none is working, tried two
<ngong_> ilumi: iconmefisto_: kubuntu welcome goes and than some messages: (1) unable to access some usb, (2) init: ureadahead main process (336) terminated with status 5, (3) fsck from util-linux-ng 2.16 ... clean ...
<ilumi> ngong_, try to boot in "safe mode"
<ilumi> ngong_, i guess you need to press esc when grub starts
<ilumi> ngong_, to get the menu
<ngong_> ilumi: you main (recovery mode) did so, same result
<ngong_> ilumi: with lots of more messages, seems the disk has a problem
<ilumi> ngong_, yeah, your best option is to start from scratch
<ngong_> ilumi: eg.: ... name="/usr/sbin/tcpdump" name2="default" pid=326,
<ilumi> ngong_, upgrading sucks
<ngong_> ilumi: does this tell that the disk has a problem?
<ilumi> ngong_, you can get into console?
<ngong_> ilumi: no
<ngong_> I can ctrl-alt-del to reboot
<ilumi> ngong_, it doesnt look like a harddrive problem
<ilumi> ngong_, how long do you wait before restart?
<ngong_> ilumi: the longest was half an hour
<ilumi> ngong_, ok, yeah it's messed up
<ngong_> ilumi: but there is no disk access while waiting
<ngong_> ilumi: ok, firstly I'll save the data with another computer
<Fazer2> resolution on my laptop has changed to 1024x768, how can I change it to other? there is no other proper option in Screen settings, only 800x600
<ilumi> ngong_, you mean you made a backup?
<iconmefisto_> ngong_: maybe run fsck on your partitions from a livecd
<ngong_> iconmefisto_: ok
<BuGo_laptop> i am using ubuntu but i want to set theme for KDE applications. how can i do that?
<Izinucs> Other than kmymoney is there anther program that also has invoicing? hopefully kde oriented
<BuGo_laptop> any suggestions?
<Fazer2> BuGo_laptop: you have to install gtk-engines
<BuGo_laptop> and then?
<Fazer2> BuGo_laptop: and then in Preferences change Qt Settings to use proper engine
<Nete> Hello, When I start my laptop up it used to connect automatically to the internet but now it doesn't. I put Knetworkmanager to run on startup but it didn't. Any suggestions?
<BluesKaj> Nete, have you configured network-manager options?
<Nete> BluesKaj: I have it set to automatically connect to a certain network
<BluesKaj> auto connect but with what security options ?
<Nete> BluesKaj: None
<Nete> No security
<javi> hola
<javi> alguien me ayudaaaaaaaa
<Kolia> !es |javi
<ubottu> javi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<javi> soy nuevo en esto  del ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Nete, not a good idea , you should at least use wep encryption
<Urthanhassen> tendrás más posibilidades si hablas en inglés
<javi> gracias, pero mi inglkes es algo malo
<Urthanhassen> entonces conectate a un canal como #kubuntu-es
<Urthanhassen> o usa google para traducir (no recomendado)
<javi> hols
<BluesKaj> javi /join #kubuntu-es
<Nete> BluesKaj: Do you mean as in passwording the wireless connection, or setting a password so I can't access it w/o authorization
<javi> wenas a todos
<BluesKaj> Nete, both
<Urthanhassen> javi escribe lo que dice BluesKaj
<javi> nete, both
<javi> hola
<BluesKaj> Urthanhassen ,  En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Nete> BluesKaj: thank you for trying to help me, but will this fix the auto-connect to what it used to be?
<Urthanhassen> I'm only help Javi to join
<javi> alguien me ayuda con una tarjeta bradcom para poner en mo modo monitor
<BluesKaj> Nete, dunno for sure but not using any encryption on a wifi setup is asking for ppl to hack into your data
<BluesKaj> javi, can you take a hint ?  En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Urthanhassen> he gone
<BluesKaj> good
<Nete>  BluesKaj: We don't live in the city, and we know all our neighbors. Someone in my family has a Win2000 Laptop and it won't take encrypted networks....
<BluesKaj> you can stay if you use english , Urthanhassen
<Urthanhassen> i'm doing iy
<Urthanhassen> it
<Urthanhassen> only use spanish for help somebody
<BluesKaj> Nete, my laptop showed the same probs so I switched to wicd
<BluesKaj> !info wicd | Nete
<ubottu> Nete: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-3ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 415 kB, installed size 2464 kB
<BluesKaj> Urthanhassen, then help ppl in spanish at #kubuntu-es , not here
<Urthanhassen> Is any way to install Wireless Manager on Kubuntu Karmic Koala 9.10?
<Urthanhassen> not all knows how to do it
<BluesKaj> Urthanhassen, read my post above about wicd
<Urthanhassen> where is it?
<human> Help!! no Sound in youtube
<BluesKaj> www.wicd.net, Nete , Urthanhassen
<human> but I have the computer with available sound (Kubuntu). I can not remember what had I done at the second!
<Nete>  BluesKaj: Ok, I installed it. If I just use a passphrase for accessing the wireless then no one can actually hack my laptop, right?
<Nete> w/o the wireless pass
<BluesKaj> right
<BluesKaj> Nete, remove network-manager before trying to use wicd
<Kolia> actually installing wicd will remove network-manager no?
<Kolia> BluesKaj: ^^
<Nete> BluesKaj: Can I just disable it
<BluesKaj> always use a pw , there ppl driving around in vehicles checking for unsecure networks even rural areas , Nete
<BluesKaj> try to disable network-manager , but I don't think it will work
<Nete> BluesKaj: I'll make a pw for my connection to the modem. My Dad's Win2000 doesn't really have personal info, and it can't connect if there is a pw
<BluesKaj> I trust my neighbours too, but it's not the neighbours you should worry about
<Nete> Kolia: KNetworkManager was uninstalled when wicd was installed
<Kolia> Nete: i thought so. Now everything should be OK for you :)
<Kolia> wicd works perfectly
<BluesKaj> Nete, it didn't uninstall on my sons laptop when I installed wicd on his , if it was installed with a package manager ,make sure you use that to uninstall
<Kolia> BluesKaj: you install wicd with apt-get install?
<BluesKaj> Kolia, no I downloaded the app from the site
<Nete> BluesKaj: I used adept to install wicd and I just checked on Knetwork and it was not installed
<Nete> Kolia: Thanks. I'm going to see if when I start up my computer if I connect automatically.
<Nete> Bye for now
<BluesKaj> the guy has no patience
<BluesKaj> wicd has to be configured , it doesn't work out of the box
<Nete> BluesKaj, Kolia, I'm back and the connection was automatic! Thanks
<Nete> wicd rules
<BluesKaj> did you setup a pw ?
<Nete> BluesKaj: No
 * BluesKaj shakes his head
<Nete> BluesKaj: I'll have to think of something 128 chars though, and that might take a while
<Nete> BluesKaj: of course Kwallet takes care of that
<Nete> BluesKaj: I'll have one generated
<BluesKaj> no not necessary just think of a phrase in your life history that you won't forget
<Nete> BluesKaj: It doesn't have to be 128 chars?
<BluesKaj> no
<Nete> oh
<BluesKaj> 128 is the digital encryption
<Nete> BluesKaj: What if I don't have a life history
<BluesKaj> hehe
<Nete> hmm...Year 1? No. Year 2? No. Year 3? No. Year 8? No. Year 11? No. Year 15? No.
<Kolia> BluesKaj: when you install wicd from apt-get it removes automatically the network-manager
<Nete> BluesKaj: seriously, though... Kwallet is going to remember any old thing I put
<Nete> right?
<BluesKaj> something that happened ...it doesn't matter what , as long as you can remember it letter for letter
<BluesKaj> ans number
<BluesKaj> and
<BluesKaj> kwallet is evil , i don't trust it , but be my guest
<BluesKaj> your passphrase is encrypted in wicd so no need for kwallet
<Nete> BluesKaj: Ummm.... it was made by people like you...and me. it's open src isn't it? Should be to bad
<Nete> BluesKaj: I shoot it the next time I see it pop up!
<BluesKaj> Kolia, wicd should remove network manager with apt , yes i should have mentioned that. I've been using the app from the site because I transferred it to a USB stick for storage
<Nete> Hello, Why does Windows slow down the more you use  it, and Linux speeds up?
<BluesKaj> Nete, because it's windows and uses DLLs etc
<BluesKaj> and needs defragging every week
<Nete> BluesKaj: When I first stared Kubuntu it wasn't too fast... now after using it for a time, it is blazing! amazing!
<Nete> faaast startups
<Nete> gimp loads fast
<BluesKaj> the devs are doing their best to make it fast,stable and reliable
<BruceW> Hello is there anyway to get a hold of a old version of amarok?
<BruceW> I liked how amarok was int Kubuntu Hardy Heron
<BruceW> in
<Nete> BluesKaj: nice
<BruceW> Hello is there a way to get a hold of a old version of amarok?
<Kolia> BruceW: some people did it, don't ask me how though :/
<Kolia> BruceW: have you asked on #amarok?
<marian> #kubuntu
<adolfo> qualcuno mi puo aiutare? ho dei problemi a scarirare dalla rete IORC, sia con Konversation sia con xchat ed anche con Kvirc
<BruceW> Kolia: no but I will do that now :)
<BruceW> Kolia: I hate the new amarok :(
<Pici> !it | adolfo
<ubottu> adolfo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<adolfo> excuse
<coreyB> hey is there anyway to get gtk-recordmydesktop to record what i hear on my computer?
<Peace-> coreyB: use recorditnow
<Peace-> it's made in qt
<Peace-> so for kubuntu
<Peace-> or
<Peace-> use this one
<Peace-> http://cli-apps.org/content/show.php/arecordmydesktop?content=102911
<coreyB> okie dokie thanks
<Peace-> coreyB: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/11/02/recoditnow-screencast-kubuntu-9-10-kde4-series/
<coreyB> wait
<coreyB> so should i use the script of recorditnow?
<Peace-> well arecordmydesktop creates better syncro video audio
<Peace-> on my computer
<Peace-> but if recordmydesktop working fine on your pc
<Peace-> with nice audio you shoudl use only recorditnow
<coreyB> okay man thanks mate :)
<Peace-> np
<marian> se
<Peace-> coreyB: and arecordmydesktop was created by me xD
<coreyB> O.O
<coreyB> seriously? lol
<Peace-> yea
<Peace-> on my computer recordmydesktop doesn't work well on audio
<Peace-> so i have fixed by myself
<Peace-> using arecord  to record audio
<Peace-> and recordmydesktop to record video
<Bonster> try recorditnow
<marian> set up
<Peace-> no way man
<soee> any inf when rc1 will be i repos?
<human> hav
<human> no sound
<Bonster> RC1 is out?
<Peace-> no the problem it's crappy audio
<Peace-> that is a bug
<soee> Bonster: yes kde 4.4 rc1
<Bonster> soee, not for kubuntu tho
<soee> Bonster: thats why im asking when do wee see it in repos
<Bonster> Peace-, try the program recorditnow like i said b4, might be better
<phoenixz> Im playing an mp3 with orpheus, command line mp3 player, it uses mpg123 to play the mp3's and the mpg123 is taking about 98% CPU on my dualcore 1.86GHz CPU.. if it cant get 90+%, it starts creating noise and skipping.. this is not normal, is it??
<Peace-> Bonster: i am the one has said recorditnow
<Peace-> Bonster: record it now uses recordmydekstop
<Peace-> so it has tha bug too ...
<phoenixz> Besides that, pulseaudio taking 50%... these values are nuts..
<Peace-> i have spoken about that with the developer
<Peace-> :D
<Bonster> oh ppl had better luck with recorditnow then gtk-rmd
<Peace-> Bonster: you should read what i have said to recorditnow developer on kde-apps
<Peace-> Bonster: he said he will add arecod like audio recorder just for this situation...
<Bonster> not sure usually gets tearing thats as much as i get when using gtk-rmd
<Peace-> gtk.rmd it's only a gui
<Peace-> like recorditnow
<Peace-> the engine is always recordmydekstop
<Peace-> .
<Peace-> so a bug on recordmydekstop it's a bug for everyone if you use gtk.rmd or recorditnow
<marian> nu stiu
<Peace-> and this is the bug...
<Peace-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/recordmydesktop/+bug/339648
<Bonster> not really, my friend was using gtk it wasnt working for him, but recorditnow was very smooth , so there is a difference somehow
<Peace-> you are a newbie
<Bonster> im talking form experience
<Peace-> i am talking like programmer
<Peace-> ...
<Bonster> not just codes or backends
<Bonster> so then explain to me then why one works and the other doesnt
<Bonster> if u say is the same backends
<Peace-> mauybe 2 different audio card...
<Bonster> same one
<Peace-> different version...
<Peace-> different settings?
<Peace-> a lots of stuff you could get
<Peace-> but recordmydekstop has a bug like i have posted before
<Bonster> then like i said 2 different things
<Peace-> stuff
<Peace-> no time right now
<craftyquack> does any one know how to install KDE 4.4 RC on KDE 4.3
<craftyquack> i mean PPA for KDE 4.4 RC
<Kolia> wait a few hours i guess?
<craftyquack> hmmm
<Bonster> did they fix the nepomuk search?
<Kolia> Bonster: ?
<Peace-> here nepomuck works
<craftyquack> i don't know
<shadeslayer> Peace-: :o
<Peace-> just a little fix to do bu it works
<shadeslayer> Peace-: on 4.4 beta 1?
<Peace-> kde 4.3.4
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/09/11/nepomuck-and-stringi-kubuntu-9-10-strigi-service-failed-to-initialize-most-likely-due-to-an-installation-problem/
<shadeslayer> Peace-: ah that old problem ><
<kriss3d> uhmm anyone here using virtualbox ? im having problems starting a machine
<Peace-> ok :D
<Peace-> kriss3d: which version ?
<Peace-> 9.10?
<kriss3d> it says 3.0.8 in the virtualbox version
<kriss3d> OSE
<Peace-> :) ok
<kriss3d> when i try to start a machine it gives me the error of missing the kernel drivers.. and it tells me to install the Virtualbox-ose-source package
<apparle> Peace-: but my RAM usage goes up slowly by 400MB when neopmunk is rnning
<kriss3d> after doing so (via the kpackagemanager) it still gives me same error
<Peace-> kriss3d: i guess you need to add the module on the kernel
<Peace-> i try to remember
<kriss3d> uhmm thats one of the things i havent ever done before.. at least i dont think i have
<Peace-> kriss3d: have you upgraded ?
<Peace-> or changed something in these days?
<Peace-> lsmod | grep box
<Bonster> anyone got this? http://img340.imageshack.us/img340/9012/imageprw.jpg
<kriss3d> hang on
<Bonster> doesnt seems to have virtuoso in the repos
<Peace-> Bonster: i think i have seen in some machine
<Peace-> but i have not tested really well
<kriss3d> Peace-:  doing a lsmod | grep box dont return anything
<Peace-> kriss3d: yea you need of the module
<Peace-> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Izinucs> Is there an installed or available tool to adjust the "tap" sensitivity of a laptop's touchpad?
<kriss3d> ty
<Bonster> get the vbox from the site is better
<Kolia> Bonster: libvirtuoso? librdf?
<Kolia> Bonster: libvirtuoso4, librdf0  Dunno if it will make the trick though.
<kriss3d> Bonster:  well i just used the kpackagekit and got it from there
<Peace-> kriss3d: try this sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<Peace-> kriss3d: that could be enought
<kriss3d> Peace-:  it doesnt return anything
<Peace-> kriss3d: yea i know try to start virtualbxo
<Bonster> Kolia, yea i dont got libvirtuoso, u have it in urs?
<Kolia> Bonster: sorry i mixed it up with libsoprano4 :/
<Kolia> no libvirtuoso
<Kolia> Bonster: librdf installed?
<Bonster> kriss3d, ppl usually use this vbox http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<Bonster> Kolia, yea i got that install
<Guest94155> Helo
<kriss3d> ty.. i was advised to add the repo first then try reinstalling..
<kriss3d> aparently im missing some files which means a busted install
<Kolia> Bonster: try asking on #kde
<Guest94155> can I put my actual ubuntu ( with the programas etc...) on a ISO and install it into an other computer?
<Bonster> Kolia, did they told me to go away
<human_> I have local network with two kubuntu with apache+php+mysql and it works, but i cannot start sound on youtube at one of our comps
<Kolia> Bonster: classic :)
<Bonster> Kolia, yea im use to it
<Kolia> well wait a bit, there must be someone able to help you
<Izinucs> What happened to the ksynaptics tool for touchpad adjustments?  gsynaptics is still in main :(
<Bonster> Kolia, does the search works for u tho?
<Kolia> yep
<Kolia> on 4.3.4 at least
<Kolia> not checked in trunk
<PerSeL> hello
<PerSeL> I have a question
<PerSeL> how do i install sh file?
<Bonster> usually right click on it
<Bonster> and allow executing
<Bonster> then double click and it runs
<PerSeL> ahh k
<PerSeL> ;)
<Bonster> same goes for other bin exe ..etc
<Dekans> Bonster: exe are often widows binaries
<Dekans> not linux
<Bonster> yea i no
<PerSeL> windows i know
<PerSeL> i don't know kubuntu at all
<PerSeL> :)
<Bonster> but some requires permission also
<PerSeL> guys what are the dif between the mind and kubuntu?
<PerSeL> sry i mean mandvira
<PerSeL> or it's mandvira or... lol
<Bonster> man diva
<PerSeL> i just know it isn't free
<apparle> PerSeL: :D
<PerSeL> but they both use kde
<PerSeL> I just know that ubuntu is always updated from the server
<Bonster> im guessing is debian/ red hat differences
<PerSeL> well to be true I don't know them :)
<Bonster> rpm vs deb
<apparle> PerSeL: I read somewhere in a review its not that good...... the gui looks poor.... but I have not tried
<Bonster> isnt OpenSuse the best KDE right now tho?
<PerSeL> i just ubuntu is the easiest with drivers
<PerSeL> because I tried it
<PerSeL> I don't know how it goes with others
<PerSeL> that's why I'm asking
<Bonster> havent use the others
<Bonster> them think they use yum
<Bonster> instead of apt
<soheyl> sh ./filename.sh
<soheyl> ^^
<apparle> PerSeL: I started on linux with kubuntu and am still using it..... I have  tried some other live CDs but I think kubuntu is the best
<apparle> Bonster: depends on how you see it....... I don't like someone messing with the default look ........ also I love debian packaging
<PerSeL> well i tried some bsd, some other unknown stuff, also ubuntu, never tried kubuntu, opensuse, mandriva,
<FireCrotch> I've had an interesting phenomenon happening lately... quassel tries to send msgs to random nicks - most recent was "OMFG51995" and "OMFG59679"
<FireCrotch> Not quite sure what is going on there
<Bonster> apparle, is usually like that majority of the time
<apparle> Bonster: :)
<ngong> after upgrading disk had problems, fsck made it to be readable without errormessages, however, no data below my home directory is shown. Is there any recommendable recovery software for scanning the disk?
<iconmefisto_> ngong: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Bonster> use livecd
<doomuser5> http://alienscapeserver.darkbb.com/
<doomuser5> http://alienscapeserver.darkbb.com/
<doomuser5> http://alienscapeserver.darkbb.com/
<FloodBotK1> doomuser5: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaddi> i need help with kopete, anyone around?
<kaddi> how do I join a group chat
<apparle> guys how to setup dual monitors
<apparle> !dual
<iconmefisto_> !dualmonitor
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<apparle> !Xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<apparle> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<PerSeL> hello
<PerSeL> again
<PerSeL> I got 1 more question
<PerSeL> how do i install nvidia driver?
<PerSeL> it's .run
<PerSeL> what I'm supposed to type in terminal?
<happy_> PerSeL: you can install the nvidia driver with the restricted driver manager
<iconmefisto_> have you tried installing from Hardware Drivers?
<happy_> iconmefisto_: thats what I meant ^
<happy_> lol
<PerSeL> y
<PerSeL> but there is nothing in the list
<iconmefisto_> happy_: yeah you beat me to it
<Izinucs> !ksynaptic
<PerSeL> so how can I fix it?
<PerSeL> i got 7300gt nvidia
<iconmefisto_> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<PerSeL> just downloaded it from the official site
<iconmefisto_> PerSeL: to run it type ./installer.run
<Quintasan> hell no
<Quintasan> PerSeL: you can install it via Jockey but you need to install jockey-gtk package because the KDE one somehow refues to work :S
<iconmefisto_> PerSeL: you   can use jockey-text in CLI
<genii> Theres also jockey-text , I believe
<apparle> Quintasan: kde one works if you install the associated driver packages (like fglrx or nvidia-glx) and then use it just to activate the driver
<PerSeL> well when I'm clicking on it i get nothing
<PerSeL> and can't run it from terminal
<PerSeL> well how can I install the driver :\
<PerSeL> http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/nvidia-glx-173
<PerSeL> well my card it listed here
<iconmefisto_> PerSeL: try  sudo jockey-text -C   does that find the driver?
<PerSeL> no
<PerSeL> there is no available graphics drivers for your system etc.. etc...
<PerSeL> it's nvidia 7300 gt
<iconmefisto_> are you running intrepid?
<PerSeL> what is that?
<PerSeL> I'm just installed kubuntu
<PerSeL> cause I wanted to try it with 1 game
<iconmefisto_> it's an old version of ubuntu. the link you gave above is for intrepid
<PerSeL> but somewhy I get no driver installed for my graphic card
<PerSeL> i use the last kubuntu
<PerSeL> 9.10
<PerSeL> just dled and installed
<PerSeL> other comp got ubuntu and there is not prob with drivers
<PerSeL> so kinda strange
<PerSeL> can't i install the driver i just dled from nvidia?
<titan_ark> I tried all day yesterday to get Kubuntu on my notebooka nd something or the other doesnt seem to work right
<Kolia> PerSeL: have you tried to install from the "hardware driver" dialog instead?
<iconmefisto_> PerSeL: maybe try what apparle said, install nvidia-glx-173 and then try to activate it with Hardware Drivers
<Kolia> PerSeL: oh sorry you tried already.
<PerSeL> i opened this hardware and i see nothing there
<PerSeL> just a window with no possibility to press on any key
<PerSeL> how do i install this glx 173?
<PerSeL> sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-173?
<iconmefisto_> yep
<iconmefisto_> assuming that's the one for your card
<iconmefisto_> apt-cache search nvidia-glx   will show you others
<Kolia> 185 is newer
<PerSeL> when I type sudo apt-get nvidia-glx-173
<PerSeL> it writes me invalid nvidia-glx-173
<soheyl> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173
<PerSeL> ahhh k running the install now... doing something there
<PerSeL> numbers and text is running :)
<emil> hi all
<PerSeL> ok it did something
<PerSeL> how do i know if it installed it?
<PerSeL> i mean my driver card
<emil> i've on my desktop some online stations,but i can't open them with amarok;why?
<Kolia> PerSeL: alt+f2 -> start to type "Hardware.." to get the hardware drivers dialog
<Kolia> it should be listed there now
<Kolia> and maybe enabled. if not you can maybe activate it there
<PerSeL> well now it found something in hardware drivers
<PerSeL> so i'm installing the rec. one
<BluesKaj> hmm, trying to figure out the /etc/network/interfaces settings for wifi rt2870 adapter/driver ...it's a toughy for the likes of me :)
<BluesKaj> rt2870 is a ralink driver and there's not much documentation out there for setting up in  /etc/network/interfaces
<michaeljwjr> Does anyone have a recommendation for video editing software that allows me to add captions and make titles and such. Kinda like Windows Movie Maker
<apparle> michaeljwjr: I am not sure about features but kdenlive is a very good video editor
<apparle> michaeljwjr: check the wesite
<michaeljwjr> apparle: Thanks, installing it now
<Nete> how to unistall konquerer?
<matty3269> Nete: perhaps try sudo apt-get remove konqueror
<matty3269> Nete: perhaps try sudo apt-get remove konquerer **
<Nete> matty3269: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Nete> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<matty3269> Nete: Do you have KPackageManager open?
<Nete> No, adept
<matty3269> Nete: ok close anything that will be using aptitude and try again.
<Nete> matty3269: ok
<Nete> matty3269: I retried removing it with Terminal. It says the package is not to be found.
<Nete> matty3269: I'm trying to remove it because I'm having conflictions with firefox.
<matty3269> Nete: just to make sure that it you have spelt it correct, it is konqueror
<matty3269> Nete: I did spell it correct the first time but corrected myself wrongly, :)
<Nete> matty3269: I did spell it wrong. LOL
<matty3269> Nete: has it gone?
<Nete> matty3269, Yes
<Nete> Thanks
<matty3269> Nete: yw
<Xaositect_> perhaps anyone can suggest some foobar2000-like player? i don't feel like using amarok, though i wans some features like downloading/reading from tags lyrics / quick customizable search (facets in foobar)
<Xaositect_> and customizable interface xD
<matty3269> Xaositect_: are you a fan of iTunes? Im sure there is an app you can get that works very much like it
<matty3269> Xaositect_: perhaps try songbird
<Xaositect_> itunes. hmm not really. i just prefer ascetic interface..
<Xaositect_> matty3269, ok, thanks... i'll check
<Carlinha> hi! Alguém ai fala português?
<Kolia> !pt | Carlinha
<ubottu> Carlinha: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<PerSeL> guys
<PerSeL> if i'm in console
<PerSeL> how do i restart comp?
<soheyl> uff under ubuntu: sudo shutdown -h now ?
<soheyl> ah dawn that is shutdown...
<soheyl> sudo shutdown -r now
<PerSeL> thnx
<rudy> siemano
<Guest18726> jest ktos z polski??
<Mamarok> English, please!
<Guest18726> anyone from poland?
<maco> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Guest18726> i just installed kubuntu 9.10 on my asus
<Guest18726> it's great
<Xaositect_> oO separate polish channel?
<Kolia> why not?
<Xaositect_> maybe i'll be lucky to find belarusian one xD
<mauri> Im still continuing to receive this messegner when quassel starts "[NickServ] This nickname is registered. Please choose a different nickname, or identify via /msg NickServ identify <password>."   help me please
<coreyB> mauri,  did you register that nickname? if not, then you wont be able to use it
<Xaositect_> lolyeah, 3 users
<mauri> coreyB: but im writting here however
<coreyB> mauri,  it changes the nick automatically within a minute
<apparle> mauri: have you registered this nick?
<mauri> apparle: i dont know
<apparle> have you ever specified an email id or password here on IRC
<mauri> apparle: no
<mauri> apparle: im looking at
<Mamarok> coreyB: it will only change it the owner is online
<coreyB> ah
<apparle> mauri: then you better choose a different username and you are going to come here frequently
<coreyB> different from the other networks i suppose, Mamarok
<mauri> apparle: okk
<mauri> is someone tried the teletect with vlc?
<mauri> has someone tried the teletect with vlc?
<Xaositect_> err.... core error.... songbird can't play nor flac nor ogg nor mp3
<Xaositect_> what am i doing wrong?... it's all ok with amarok
<DexterF> hi
<DexterF> after 804-910 upgrade my sounds seems a lot quieter than before, have to crank Master and PCM all the way up and still had to give my HiFi another notch.
<DexterF> Any idea why?
<DexterF> alsa, not pulse
<crimsun> DexterF: which kernel are you using?
<DexterF> 2.6.31-16-generic. crimsun
<crimsun> DexterF: use http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh, please .
<DexterF> crimsun: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=283d35eb875930ed00c5c7987c50305be2953d55
<crimsun> DexterF: you need to increase you Wave* playback levels
<crimsun> your Wave*, rather
<DexterF> crimsun: what's it with the *? you mean all the Wave sliders? this is a 2.0 setup
<DexterF> crimsun: DUH
<DexterF> ok, thanks
<DexterF> I totally neglected the "Wave" slider, thought "PCM" did that. Just wander what PCM is for then...
<crimsun> the Tritech codec is completely screwed
<DexterF> like how?
<crimsun> well, the driver currently doesn't handle independent pcm volumes per-channel
<crimsun> so PCM ties them all together based on certain register toggles
<crimsun> IEC*
<crimsun> if you're (un)lucky enough to have a 'Master', that really isn't a "master" so much as a "master front", and even then it isn't completely related to front because the IEC* controls affect it...
<DexterF> are you a developer?
<crimsun> (yes)
<DexterF> thought so :)
<DexterF> happen to know if the botched Terratec Cinergy .ko will be fixed in the next kernel update?
<DexterF> had to compile v4l manually... at first didn't know where to start, so long since I ran a make menuconfig :)
<crimsun> do you have a bug report I can reference?
<DexterF> no, I just notived that it's a known issue.
<DexterF> actually I now have 3 sliders that affect the final volume: Master, PCM and Wave. And "Wave" doesn't even appear in KMix, I only found that one in alsamixer...
<DexterF> crimsun: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/490099  not limited to the T2 then, I guess
<crimsun> DexterF: I don't think so; there isn't any usable debugging information. "It froze" and "it doesn't work" are pretty useless. :/
<DexterF> guess I'll file a bug report.
<crimsun> if that one matches your symptom and hardware precisely, just add to that bug report
<crimsun> the lack of a backtrace or serial console output or anything, really, makes it pretty dead as a defect report
<newbie123abc> how can i get KDE 4.4 RC1?
<DexterF> bah, bugger, what am I saying - it's fixed here. wouldn't even know how to revert, after all it went in "make install".....
<DexterF> newbie123abc: even better: at pearsoncomputing.com you can get KDE*3* packages! yay!
<DexterF> [/bitter]
<newbie123abc> DexterF: deb packages
<DexterF> now for some Glenmorangie.
<DexterF> newbie123abc: uh huh. but if you're as newbie as your nick suggestes don't let me throw you off the track, kde4 is official and getting the old kde3 in is only for people like me who think that kde4 is a step in the wrong direction, nowhere near ready and a usability catastrophy
<newbie123abc> DexterF: ZZZzzZZZzzZZZzzz...
<coreyB> hey Daughain  whats the thing to install to watch bought DVD's?
<coreyB> anyone?
#kubuntu 2010-01-09
<titan_ark> Ah finally have it all working :)
<Izinucs> coreyB libdvdcss or something like that. Ubottu will give you the link
<Izinucs> !dvd | coreyB
<ubottu> coreyB: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Izinucs> !medibuntu | coreyB
<ubottu> coreyB: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<coreyB> thanks
<Izinucs> np
<newbie123abc> where are KDE 4.4 RC1?
<newbie123abc> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Available-Now-KDE-Software-Compilation-4-4-RC1-131604.shtml
<newbie123abc> say that packages are avaliable
<newbie123abc> on ppa
<newbie123abc> but don't appear, here
<fire`lalala> newbie123abc: I don't think that info is correct
<fire`lalala> kubuntu.org has no news, yet
<fire`lalala> therefore I think it's not built/not uploaded or something like that
<newbie123abc> on Fedora out, OpenSuse out, but us... :P
<mochilero> Hi people. Can someone remind me where I go to change the number of recent items on the standard K menu, please?
<mochilero> Anyone?
<Dragnslcr> Right-click the icon and go to settings
<mochilero> Dragnslcr: Thanks. Pretty obvious now I know where it is. For some reason I thought it was in System Settings...
<Zhenya> hi guys, i have some quick questions. I've played around with kubuntu on live drive and ready to use it on my main machine, i will however like to keep xp for excel and some dj software. When i got install kubuntu i get 2 options 1 is to overwrite the whole drive (no way!) and the other is manually do the partitions can someone walk me through that so i dont destroy something but get two working oses on my machine!!
<titan_ark> Zhenya, why dont you try the wubi installer? It is much safer.
<Zhenya> titan_ark: i read that with the wubi it is not as stable, is that true? (sorry total n00b here)
<titan_ark> I have been trying to install Kubuntu on my nitebook and something or the other doesn't seem to work. Finally gave up and using Ubuntu.
<titan_ark> Well, I am a n00b myself. :P
<titan_ark> Zhenya, I did do a dual boot a few years back. Really dont remember the steps. Its quite simple, you just need to be careful in one place where you are selecting the partitions.
<titan_ark> Better still why dont you use a 3rd party tool in windows, create the swap and ext partition for Kubuntu and then start installing./
<Nete> Is there any way in firefox to have pics download to pictures and everything else to downloads?
<cyberbrain> <cyberbrain> is there some GUI tool for QoS????
<titan_ark> Zhenya, in case you need help just ping, I could be able to take you through most of the way.
<Zhenya> titan_ark: THANK YOU!
<titan_ark> np :)
<Zhenya> just moving some media files over to my extarnal drive to allow for more partition space:D
<Zhenya> have you ever used linux mint?
<titan_ark> but before you do anything, please back up all data :)
<titan_ark> ah, nope. quite a n00b myself.
<Zhenya> gotcha
<Zhenya> i've been reading that mint is ever MORE for n00bers
<Zhenya> but i think i'll try kubuntu
<titan_ark> Used xubuntu for a few months on my old box and after I moved out my notebook has been totally incompatible
<Zhenya> hmmm
<titan_ark> well ubuntu and its variants are not very troublesome either :)
<Zhenya> btw do you know if you can install Ubuntu Software center on Kubuntu?
<titan_ark> IMO Ubuntu is best supported, its easier to find a solution on it
<faileas> Zhenya: no reason you shouldn't be able to
<titan_ark> sorry, no idea
<Zhenya> ok cool :D
<Zhenya> how come this channel is so much more dead than the ubuntu channel?
<faileas> that i have no idea about
<titan_ark> lol
<Torch> Zhenya: there are a no problems with KDE ;-))
<Zhenya> haha
<faileas> lol
<Zhenya> the ubuntu guys think that ubuntu is better
<Zhenya> i just want the most stable modern looking thing that a n00b can use
<titan_ark> :D
<faileas> well personally, i suggest trying both if you can
<titan_ark> No offence, but I would reccomend Ubuntu, especially if you are going to use it on a notebook.
<faileas> *chuckles*
<Torch> titan_ark: why's that?
<titan_ark> Torch, I have been struggling with getting it going on mine to no avail.
<faileas> i'm not fond of the two panel approach ubuntu uses. I also prefer konversation over xchat, and kopete over pidgin (haven't tried telepathy yet). Gnome didn't have a reasonable drop down terminal app till recently
<titan_ark> Finally gave up and got Ubuntu on ow,
<titan_ark> *now
<fire`lala> I use kde on my notebook, and it work's fine
<Torch> .. same here, obviously.
<fire`lala> most of my problems were not kde specific
<titan_ark> I too like the KDE flavor and spent all day yesterday.
<titan_ark> I dunno if they were kde specific or not but
<titan_ark> :P
 * faileas has his box working well enough not to need help on this one ;p
<titan_ark> :D
<faileas> i actually am on cause i needed some help with my mongrel ubuntu system, and asked on the general channel (i call it emu. its an openbox based build ;p)
<titan_ark> konversation looked and felt better on kubuntu than on Ubuntu
<titan_ark> :(
<faileas> cause its native
 * faileas uses lostirc on non kde boxen. its lighter than xchat ;p
<BluesKaj> I fail to see the appeal of xchat on any OS
<faileas> BluesKaj: eh, its what almost every linux system comes with. its also half decent on some other OSes.
<titan_ark> I am actually hoping to find someone help me get the kde on this Ubuntu install.
<titan_ark> Is it possible?
<OxDeadC0de> what the heck, in 9.10 the clock is skipping over all the 3's in the seconds, anyone else experience this?
<faileas> titan_ark: sure. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , then use your desktop manager to choose which to boot into. However, i think *all* your apps, kde, or gnome will be in both, so your menus might be a little messy/full
<faileas> titan_ark: if you just want basic kde, and don't mind adding what you need as you go along, swap kubuntu-desktop with kde-core - then install kde specific stuff as needed
<titan_ark> faileas, hmmm thx :) and I will be able to roll back (just in case) right?
<faileas> titan_ark: well, you can uninstall what was installed.
<faileas> titan_ark: not sure if there's an automagical way to remove a metapackage tho
<OxDeadC0de> srsly that's a little un nerving, my clcok skips all 3's in the seconds, makes me wonder if I'm time traveling or something skipping all the 3's.....
<titan_ark> I am tired of the numerous reinstallaions of Win and (K)ubuntu over the last few days
<OxDeadC0de> clock*
<Torch> titan_ark: kde and gnome desktops are just packages within ubuntu. you can always switch between the two.
<faileas> OxDeadC0de: are you working in a temporal anomaly? or is it a VM?
<OxDeadC0de> neither afaik
<titan_ark> Torch, hmmm
<faileas> hmm
<faileas> thats odd then
<faileas> is it an old box?
<OxDeadC0de> not really, it's running at 1.8ghz dual core
<OxDeadC0de> not under a heavy load right now
<faileas> naw, i was thinking maybe a cmos battery issue
<OxDeadC0de> oh, well, it's about 2 yrs old laptop
<fire`lala> why should that affect the clock?
<Torch> faileas: that's only used as long as the system is off
<faileas> Torch: hmm, point.
<titan_ark> I wanted to verify if there are any issues with the kernel 2.6.31-17?
<Torch> titan_ark: like?
<Torch> (there are always issues with any kernel version so the question is bit broad...)
<titan_ark> Cos, on a perfectly working system, on updating the kernel, I end up with a filesystem error and then cannot boot in.
<titan_ark> Pardon such queries, I am quite a n00b
<Torch> titan_ark: but you can boot with the older kernel again?
<titan_ark> Yes.
<Torch> titan_ark: ouch.
<titan_ark> This is something I just noticed on my friend's notebook. He was working fine on 31-16 and when he updated to 17, it went kaboom.
<titan_ark> Now he can boot into 16 but not 17.
<Torch> titan_ark: but the only affected machine you saw is this notebook?
<ilumi> anyone know how to force a resolution that is not available in the control panel?
<titan_ark> We both have an almost same config. I was facing this issue too after a fresh install and doing all updates. when my friend updated to 17 and he got teh same error i thought of skipping it and now I am able to log in perfectly fine.
<Torch> titan_ark: so i get this right, you did the upgrade to 17 and it works?
<Roasted> what command can I run to generate an MD5 of a DVD? I want to check the MD5 sums before/after of this burn.
<titan_ark> No, sorry for the confusion. When I upgrade to 17 even I cant boot in.
<titan_ark> I am on 14 now,
<titan_ark> Cos that is what was installed from the iso I DLed.
<Torch> titan_ark: sounds bad.
<Torch> titan_ark: fwiw i am on 17 and it works fine (the booting part... suspend is broken, but that's another story.)
<titan_ark> hmmm
<titan_ark> We seem to be getting a filesystem error on booting.
<titan_ark> Hey, I also wanted to point out a wubi bug I came across yesterday.
<Torch> Roasted: md5sum /dev/dvd
<titan_ark> darkdelusions helped me find a workaround.
<Torch> Roasted: be aware it will take a very long time
<Roasted> :(
<Roasted> long as in hours?
<Torch> Roasted: depends. probalby not. but 20 minutes wouldn't be surprising.
<titan_ark> In fact it is a reported bug, but still the new wubi is not on the Kubuntu site.
<Roasted> ah, that aint so bad
<Roasted> I was just hoping you werent referring to "let it run overnight" thing
<Torch> Roasted: well, if your machine is 10 years old... ;-)
<Roasted> 1 year :P
<titan_ark> Torch, the wubi for kubuntu seems to be buggy :P
<Torch> titan_ark: i have no idea about wubi, sorry. it's some ms windows try-out-thing, right?
<titan_ark> yeah :D
<titan_ark> Was trying it yesterday and it does not do its job right
<titan_ark> darkdelusions helped me find a solution, it is a reported bug but still the corrected thingy is not on the site!
<titan_ark> It would spare a lot of n00bs a lot of trouble.
<Xaositect_> somewhy i think wubi have beed developed to work under wine xD
<titan_ark> Isnt there a lubi for linux ? :D
<titan_ark> My mic and webcam dont seem to be working :(
<Xaositect_> ask them kindly xD
<fire`lala> titan_ark: what mic do you use?
<fire`lala> some onboard device?
<fire`lala> or something "weird" like a bluetooth-thingie
<titan_ark> I have an integrated array, (dunno which one) and also the 3.5 mm plug in
<titan_ark> both dont work
<fire`lala> perhaps you have to turn up the volume with alsamixer?
<titan_ark> hmm gotta chk that
<Xaositect_> so have anyone encounter gstreamer errors in songbird? >.<
 * Xaositect_ plugs amp into flash mp3 T_T
<OxDeadC0de> ilumi: you can add your own mode lines to xorg.conf but it always confused me what all the numbers were
<ilumi> OxDeadC0de, i figured it out , thanks
<titan_ark> fire`lala, no luck
<titan_ark> gtg
<titan_ark> cya everyone
<contrast> What up, everyone...
<contrast> Anyone using the 4.4 pre-release? I'm curious as to whether I should be patient and wait for the official release, or go ahead and take the plunge.
<mefisto__> trying to use kdenlive, I can't play the project without kdenlive grinding to a halt and either freezing or crashing within a few seconds. also, audio is choppy. anyone have a clue?
<contrast> mefisto__: What are your specs, and how "heavy" is the video you're trying to play (resolution, effects and transitions you've added, etc.)?
<mefisto__> contrast: thanks, I solved it. it's a pulseaudio-related thing. installing libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio (which removes and replaces libsdl1.2debian-alsa) makes it work smoothly
<contrast> mefisto__: good to know. btw, are you using the version from the Ubuntu repos? from my experience, 0.7.6 in the PPA is much more stable.
<mefisto__> yes, from repos, but I think I'll try the PPA now. do you have a link handy?
<contrast> https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/ppa
<contrast> mefisto__: I'm guessing you have PulseAudio selected as the preferred output device in System Settings -> Multimedia?
<contrast> (Just wondering, in case I ever run into the issue you were having.)
<mefisto__> contrast: well I couldn't get any sound at all unless I left it at "automatic"
<contrast> ~_^
<mefisto__> I might try pulseaudio now and see what happens
<contrast> pulseaudio's not installed by default in Kubuntu, although...
<contrast> nope, nor is it a dependency of the package you just mentioned
<contrast> if you wanna see how pulse fares on your system, just "sudo apt-get install pulseaudio" first.
<mefisto__> ok, now all audio settings work
<mefisto__> I have pulse installed. I believe it's installed by default in karmic
<contrast> in ubuntu, maybe, but not in kubuntu.
<contrast> (this is coming from a guy that's done ~a dozen kubuntu 9.10 installs between setting up friends and breaking his own systems. :P )
<contrast> anyway, i'm off. g'nite.
<mefisto__> contrast: well my experience tells me otherwise
<_2> hmmm is there a package for jaunty of shrip ?
<mefisto__> what's shrip?
<_2> sh rip   dvd riping cli frontend
<_2> links http://trac.handbrake.fr/browser/trunk/doc/BUILD-Linux
<_2> err sorry shorten that to just the domain
<mefisto__> nothing in repos. you can search at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<titan_ark> nice and quiet
<happy> ECHO
<happy> Echo
<happy> echo
<_2> echo -e '\a'
<DAskreeCH> while 1
<iatd> has anyone seen that avatar movie yey?
<AABBCC> hiiiiiiii
<happy> I am going to see it tomorrow
<happy> hi
<JCDG> At the end he dies...
<Nafri> i am using kubuntu 9.10, when i use kaffeine media player, i can't Rewind/Forward flv.... but when I use smplayer flv works fine...
<faileas> yes, but thats something for the offtopic channel ;p
<AABBCC> first time using linux ;)
<Nafri> is there anything wrong with kaffeine?
<Fanfare> JCDG: spoiler
<DAskreeCH> Nafri: Which version of Kaffiene ?
<DAskreeCH> AABBCC: Welcome to Kubuntu
<DAskreeCH> AABBCC: Welcome to Linux
<Fanfare> Nafri: kaffeine -> dragonplayer (in KDE4 SC)
<AABBCC> thank you
<AABBCC> I am just doing some updates... any newbie advice?
<Nafri> kaffeine -1.0 pre2
<DAskreeCH> AABBCC: Lots What would you like to know from the newbies? :)
<DAskreeCH> Nafri: Well that is a prerelease of a new software :)
<Nafri> dragon can't fwd/rewind flv too... none of the xine front-end seems to work :(
<Nafri> but smplayer works perfectly
<AABBCC> well i need some apps how do i find them?
<Nafri> sudo apt-get install <YOUR_APP>
<Fanfare> AABBCC: kpackagekit
<Fanfare> Nafri: noobs tend to not know the app/pkg names :-)
<AABBCC> thanks
<AABBCC> im not shure all the drivers were installed how can i check?
<_2> heh.   ubuntu suggests  apt    and debian forbids apt and insists on aptitude   heh.      personally i prefer  apt     but i'm using debian
<Fanfare> AABBCC: what device do u think is not working?
<maco> _2: we dont recomment a specific one
<maco> _2: which version you see in documentation or on IRC is based on the preferences of whomever was at the keyboard
<AABBCC> no sound for one thing
<_2> Fanfare apt-cache [search,show] bash   AABBCC you could look at the install logs   less /var/log/dpkg.log       maco, acc
<Fanfare> AABBCC: do u have a mixericon in the taskpanel?
<AABBCC> yes i do
<Fanfare> _2: sure there are many ways to search for app names and install them...
<AABBCC> it says nvidia for some reason
<Fanfare> AABBCC: open the mixer and check all levels are up! also check the hidden channels!
<Fanfare> AABBCC: kubuntu suggests to install the proprietary/binary driver... it comes with the open source driver
<AABBCC> all the levels are up.. i checked
<AABBCC> where do i find the proprietary driver
<DAskreeCH_> AABBCC: You have the GUI way and the CLI way
<DAskreeCH_> Gui = Graphical User interface and CLI = Command Line interface
<AABBCC> GUI is fine
<DAskreeCH_> AABBCC: basically the Point and click way and the terminal way
<Fanfare> u can autoinstall the binary driver witth jockey-kde
<_2> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AABBCC> ok im downloading the kubuntu restricted extras
<Fanfare> AABBCC: sadly this is a good thing... :-)
<AABBCC> y?
<_2> good in what sense tho.
<Fanfare> Sad because there are too many widespread proprietary formats out there.
<Fanfare> good to have binary drivers and formatsupport around.
<Fanfare> somewhere...
<Fanfare> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<AABBCC> ok thank you
<DAskreeCH_> Fanfare: There is good there is good and there is good
<_2> <Fanfare> good to have binary drivers and formatsupport around. <<< sad that they can't be opensource and included though.
<Fanfare> DAskreeCH_: May the good win over the evil
<DAskreeCH_> Fanfare: Yes once you know who is defining what is good and what is evil
<_2> DAskreeCH_  :)  yeah that !
<Fanfare> _2: just what i sayd! [05:03:42] <Fanfare> AABBCC: sadly this is a good thing... :-)
<DAskreeCH_> Fanfare: :-) Good is very relative for a statement like that
<jacob_> hi
<jacob_> when i open a window
<jacob_> i want it to open in the same spot
<DAskreeCH_> I can say it's very good that all FOSS is being banned
<jacob_> not in different places
<Fanfare> DAskreeCH_: everyone has to define for himself.
<FloodBotK1> jacob_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jacob_> like when i open multiple pictures i want them all to be opened in the same spot
<DAskreeCH_> since it helps to stimulate the economy and people must pay developers. Which helps overall cashflow
<Fanfare> jacob_: rightclick titlebar > advanced
<DAskreeCH_> jacob_: Not in the same window? but in the same place?
<jacob_> yea
<jacob_> i want all to open aligned ni the bottom right corner
<Izinucs> I've read !medibuntu and installed all codecs necessary for commercial dvd playback, read !dvd,.. however dvd's will still not play.  cd that I burn are recognized with no issue.. what should I check next?
<DAskreeCH_> Then see Fanfare's suggestion
<jacob_> what do i click
<jacob_> after that
<Fanfare> jacob_: settings for window / App
<Fanfare> jacob_: try window first if thats not doing ok, use app
<Fanfare> Izinucs: is that only some DVDs not playing or all?
<Izinucs> Fanfare: I've tried Riddick which plays in 8.10 ubuntu.. I've also tried Minority Report.. neither work..
<JCDG> Hello Fanfare
<jacob_> ..
<jacob_> this is confusing
<jacob_> it still opens in the same place
<JCDG> I want to set up my mouse so I can use the horizontal scroll bar, but in the mouse options there's not any option to set it up...
<titan_ark> hey if i want to install the kde core do i need to add something to the software sources also?
<Fanfare> Izinucs: try lsdvd /dev/<DVD>
<titan_ark> i get a could not find kde-core error
<Fanfare> titan_ark: what is kde core?
<Fanfare> titan_ark: try kubuntu-desktop
<titan_ark> Fanfare I am presently on Ubuntu
<titan_ark> well kubuntu-desktop will get a lot of softwares on and I will have a tough time disabling what all i do not need
<titan_ark> http://www.debianadmin.com/install-kde-desktop-in-ubuntu.html
<titan_ark> Someone else here also suggested kde-core first
<Fanfare> titan_ark: hm, kdebase is some sort of a core :-)
<titan_ark> hmmm'
<JCDG> I want to set up my mouse so I can use the horizontal scroll bar, but in the mouse options there's not any option to set it up...Where Can I find this option?
<jwill> JCDG: Is it a mouse, or a touchpad?
<Fanfare> JCDG: <alt>+scroll scrolls horicontal!
<JCDG> touchpad sorry...
<jwill> JCDG: I was assuming you meant your mouse/touchpad supported physically scrolling sideways.
<Izinucs> Fanfare: results.. "Using libdvdcss vs. 1.2.10 for dvd access.. Could not open /dev/sr0 w/libdvdcss
<Izinucs> Fanfare: I'm using the 64 bit vs. of kubuntu and the 64 bit version of libdvdcss from medibuntu
<jwill> JCDG: I know it's an option in the synaptics touchpad driver.  So we need to make sure you have that kind of touchpad, and how to change that setting.
<JCDG> Fanfare, jwill , the vertical scrolling is working fine...but not the horizontal...
<Fanfare> Izinucs: 64bit should not be a prob...
<JCDG> jwill, uhmmm where can I find the synaptics touchpad setup? if there's one...
<jwill> JCDG: I know this is a setting in Gnome, so KDE probably has it.
<Izinucs> I know.. but
<jwill> JCDG: so you've looked in here for an option: http://imagebin.ca/view/YSUuQjJ.html ?
<Fanfare> Izinucs: i cant help then...
<JCDG> jwill, yeahh and the only avaiable option is to reverse scroll direction,and it only affects the vertical scroll
<Izinucs> Fanfare: thanks for the shot at it. :(
<Fanfare> JCDG: if u have vertical scroll, use <alt>+scroll to horicontal scroll
<jwill> JCDG: sudo aptitude install gsynaptics
<jwill> JCDG: It's a config tool for synaptics touchpads.  I'm assuming you have a synaptics one, since they're very common and the other type isn't supported well.
<JCDG> Fanfare, jwill let me try both of them
<JCDG> yeah, it is a synaptics
<jwill> Good, that should work, then.
<jwill> JCDG: Um, if you're planning to use sleep, you should have a look at the script someone posted here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<jwill> JCDG: Apparently gsynaptics needs help resuming after sleep
<JCDG> Incredible but I can't find a web page to test it...
<Fanfare> JCDG: <ctrl>+scroll to zoom in konq
<JCDG> Fanfare, it worked, but shouldn't it be able to work as the vertical scroll??? without the need to press alt?
<Fanfare> JCDG: i dont know synaptics too much, i do scroll with mouse <cttrl> = zoom, <alt> = horicontal
<JCDG> Fanfare, jwill, and what about modifying the xorg??
<jwill> JCDG: Didn't gsynaptics work?
<jwill> Fanfare: He wants to be able to move his fingers sideways on the touchpad, and scroll sideways.
<JCDG> I haven't tried...sorry...I forgot...
<jwill> JCDG: It's to do with the touchpad driver, not xorg, so I don't think you can change it in xorg.conf.
<Izinucs> might be a .vdi file
<JCDG> jwill, Fanfare I have to reboot, be back in a secs...
<jwill> k
<JCDG> just curious but why in Linux, almost every program has a numeriation of 0.9.XXX, why don't the use 1.XXX, 2.XXX??
<KDesk> hi, I saw that kde 4.4 rc was released a few days ago, but in the kde info page the aren't packages for kubuntu, anyone know where can I find packages for kde 4.4rc?
<Fanfare> KDesk: no packs jet
<Fanfare> y
<KDesk> JCDG: That is know commercial
<KDesk> JCDG: That is <only> commercial
<JCDG> How's that?
<Dragnslcr> JCDG- because a lot of programmers don't like to label something 1.0 until they feel that it's completed
<KDesk> Fanfare: ah, do you know when will they be packeged?
<Fanfare> because floss devs are more reliable :-)
<Fanfare> KDesk: dont know , guess these days...
<Fanfare> got to go, bb
<Gamarok__> hey guys
<KDesk> Fanfare: ok, then i will wait :) thanks for the info
<JCDG> jwill, uhmmm now the alt+scroll does not move the horizontal scroll and the horizontal scroll does not work yet...
<jwill> JCDG: You might need to reload the module?
<Zhenya> file:///media/IBM_PRELOAD/Documents and Settings/ZhenyaK/Desktop/Juvenile-Gotta_Get_It_Feat_Gucci_Mane_1.mp3nfile:///media/IBM_PRELOAD/Documents and Settings/ZhenyaK/Desktop/Ludacris_and_Shawnna-How_Low.mp3nfile:///media/IBM_PRELOAD/Documents and Settings/ZhenyaK/Desktop/jason derulo - watcha say.mp31261228683_[mp3.teledyski.info].mp3n
<JCDG> uhmmm how do I do that?
<Zhenya> fark
<jwill> JCDG: modprobe -r <name of synaptics module>
<Zhenya> ave kubuntu installed and running. When i try to install firefox from the buil in package i get "requested packages already installed"
<jwill> JCDG: then modprobe <name...>
<JCDG> jwill, how can I find the name of the module?
<Zhenya> and then when i go to the terminal and do a sudo apt-install and pick a package
<Zhenya> no go at all
<jwill> JCDG: Might be synaptics?
<Zhenya> any ideas?
<JCDG> jwill,  I don't know...
<jwill> JCDG: Watch out though, you won't be able to use touchpad between those commands
<jwill> JCDG: Just try "synaptics"
<JCDG> jwill, "FATAL: Module synaptics not found."
<jwill> JCDG: K, so that's not the name :P
<Zhenya> guys any ideas?
<JCDG> jwill, hehehe noup...
<ilumi> anyone know how to enable boot log?
<JCDG> jwill, I think i'm gonna send a bug to launchpad, but the problem is how I can gather information about that issue?
<jwill> JCDG: Trying to google it... I think you can get a list of currently loaded modules, and grep it for synaptics
<JCDG> jwill, How can I do that?
<jwill> JCDG: Um, you don't know it's a bug.  Wishlist would be to have horizontal scrolling option in mouse options like in gnome.
<Izinucs> I've figured out how to add a drive to the sidebar in Dolphin but where is the icon stored for a drive?  It's not in System icons or Other icons..
<jwill> JCDG: OK, type lsmod | grep "synap"
<Izinucs> Never mind.. I found the drop down menu for other locations.. :(
<jwill> JCDG: And paste the output here
<JCDG> jwill nope, anything...look this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1217386
<jwill> JCDG: Then just type lsmod and look though the output for a likely module
<Izinucs> I've added another partition to fstab and mounted it.. How do I check the owner and permission on the drive?
<jwill> JCDG: Yeah, do that.
<jwill> JCDG: And do aptitude remove gsynaptics
<jwill> JCDG: Since you won't be using it.
<JCDG> jwill remove or purge???
<jwill> JCDG: purge, actually
<JCDG> jwill, look this https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/DellInspiron6400
<eneng> .....
<jwill> JCDG: Well that's easier.  Good googling.
<JCDG> jwill, I have the same laptop, uhmm but the fix tells me to modify "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" but when I do a sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf, the file is empty...
<JCDG> jwill, did they change the location of the xorg???
<jwill> JCDG: Nope, mine is there.
<jwill> JCDG: http://pastebin.com/m5a9f3d73
<jwill> JCDG: I know X got rid of a lot of the conf needed there, reasonably recently.
<JCDG> jwill, look http://imagebin.ca/view/plgYJg3.html
<faileas> the xorg.conf file is empty by default, unless you add anything to it iirc
<JCDG> faileas, so should I paste some line and them comment it to get it working???...
<JCDG> faileas, comment it is not the same as it were not there?
<jwill> JCDG: you could try setting it to one?
<jwill> JCDG: A commented line won't do anything.
<JCDG> here it says that :In order to get it working you must comment this line in /etc/X11/xorg.conf: but if there's not any line, how am I gonna comment it?
<jwill> JCDG: It's out of date.
<faileas> JCDG: er... there's a command to generate an xorg.conf file
<faileas> but i can't remember what that is
<jwill> faileas, JCDG: Xorg -configure?
<Izinucs> whats the version of gksudo for kde?
<jwill> Izinucs: kdesu
<JCDG> jwill, I did that and this is what i got, Fatal server error:
<JCDG> Server is already active for display 0
<JCDG> 	If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<JCDG> 	and start again.
<FloodBotK1> JCDG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jwill> JCDG: Log out, get to a virtual terminal, and run the same thing
<daskreech> !vt
<JCDG> ok...i'll do it...
<Izinucs> jwill: not available but "is referred to by another package.. this may mean that the package is missing , has been obsoleted etc....
<jwill> JCDG: CTRL + ALT + F7 to get back, CTRL + ALT + 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 or 5 or 6 to get to a virt term
<jwill> Izinucs: O_o
<jwill> Izinucs: That is weird.
<Izinucs> I know.. another thing I discovered today was ksynaptics is also not available.. only gsynaptics
<daskreech> jwill: Little late :)
<jwill> daskreech: :D yeah
<Triggz> hey every1
<jwill> daskreech: Better than when you tell a noob to do ctrl + alt + f1 to get to a virtual terminal without saying how to get back
<jwill> Izinucs: You installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu?
<Izinucs> jwill: yep.. 64bit version
<iatd> how do you get back?
<jwill> Izinucs: It sounds like you're missing a bunch of kubuntu-desktop packages.  Try reinstalling.
<Izinucs> k
<jwill> Izinucs: sudo aptitude reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<JCDG> jwill,  the same thing...
<jwill> JCDG: Um.
<jwill> JCDG: Is another user logged in?
<jwill> JCDG: You need to run that before X starts
<Izinucs> jwill: however I'm using apt-cache search to look for those packages and they are not in the repos.. of course I've sudo apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade already
<JCDG> It's incredible that something so simple can be so difficult to set up...no, I'm the only one on my machine..
<Triggz> i just switched to linux, how do i update my dragon player?  the update notifier gave me a list of 7 updates, codex and whatever when i put my password in it doesnt get them
<jwill> JCDG: type: ps -aux | grep "xorg"
<jwill> Speaking of ps -aux, why does it say ba syntax?
<jwill> bad*
<Izinucs> jwill: searched again using apt-cache search kdesu and it returns that the package is called kdesudo.  maybe I had a typo before
<jwill> Izinucs: You should not install it directly.
 * Kage is going to sleep... Night!
<jwill> Izinucs: It should be installed with kubuntu-desktop.
<jwill> Izinucs: So reinstalling did nothing?
<JCDG> jwill, jonas     2196  0.0  0.0   3052   824 pts/1    S+   00:54   0:00 grep --color=auto xorg
<Izinucs> jwill: didn't do that yet
<Izinucs> jwill: trying returns "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version".. as I remember in gnome it was a package that wasn't installed by default..
<jwill> JCDG: Try running telinit 3
<Izinucs> jwill: edit: kdesudo was installed but doesn't activate with kdesu only kdesudo.. weird.. my machine was a fresh install so maybe something is left behind with an upgrade.
<jwill> JCDG: If that fails, just stop the X server
<JCDG> jwill, nothing came up...
<jwill> Izinucs: Ah, what version are you running?
<jwill> Izinucs: It's probably just a version change
<Izinucs>  jwill 9.10
<jwill> JCDG: Re-run the ps command (press up)
<jwill> Izinucs: Weird, that's the same as me, and it's called kdesu
<JCDG> jwill, jonas     8761  0.0  0.0   3052   808 pts/1    R+   00:58   0:00 grep --color=auto xorg
<daskreech> jwill: They should be smlinked to each other
<jwill> Izinucs: kdesudo also works.  Perhaps kdesu is deprecated or something, and it's only on mine because I installed it earlier?
<jwill> JCDG: Right, just kill it
<jwill> daskreech: Yeah, weird, right?
<JCDG> jwill, how do I kill it??
<jwill> JCDG: man slaughter!
<jwill> JCDG: type "man kill" into the terminal
<Izinucs> jwill: could be.. I also just found that the partition that I created with partitionmanager for Data is owned by root.. figures since you need to be root to do that..
<JCDG> crtl+alt+backspace??'
<jwill> JCDG: Um, no.  You are at a black screen with no GUI, right?
<JCDG> hehehehe....jwil, that was somekind of joke, jejejeje...
<Izinucs> jwill: now how do I get rid of the "lost+found" folder when viewing the drive?
<jwill> JCDG: Oh, I see :D
<jwill> Izinucs: Bad idea.  That stores lost disk sectors, I think.  It's a filesystem thing.
<Triggz> can any1 see me?
<JCDG> jwill, so it'll be "kill 8761"??
<jwill> Triggz: No
<jwill> JCDG: Yep.
<Triggz> :)
<Triggz> wasnt sure
<Izinucs> jwill: It doesn't show up on other drives.. namely /home .. so do they hide it ??  should I rename it with a "." at the beginning ?
<JCDG> jwill, it says no such process :S
<jwill> Izinucs: If you need root to do it, you shouldn't.
<jwill> Izinucs: Rule of thumb, don't touch anything outside your home dir.
<jwill> JCDG: ?_?
<JCDG> jonas@JKingdom:~/Documentos$ sudo kill 3052; kill: No such process
<Izinucs> jwill: It's a 300gig partition for pics and music.. since I now "own" it, it allows me to rename the directory with a . in the front.
<jwill> JCDG: 3052?
<Triggz> how do i find out what version kde i have?
<JCDG> jwill, with both 3052 and 8761...
<jwill> JCDG: 8761...
<JCDG> jonas@JKingdom:~/Documentos$ sudo kill 8761; kill: No such process
<jwill> JCDG: Ugh, just restart and drop to a maintainance prompt at grub
<JCDG> jwill, ok I'll wait a few secs, I'm upgradid the kernel...
<JCDG> Is there an incon In KDE like the one that kills the crashed windows in gnome=
<Izinucs> How do I add a "Trash" Icon to the Desktop folder? or better yet what is the location of trash?
<jwill> JCDG: That button is the same as the command "xkill"
<JCDG> Izinucs, uhmmm, In gnome I used ubuntu tweak hehehe
<jwill> JCDG: Just making sure, you were in a full-screen black terminal with no mouse when doing those commands, right?
<JCDG> nop, I was on the beautiful KDE desktop...
<jwill> Izinucs: trash:
<Izinucs> JCDG: yea.. it's a little different getting use to kde after 5 years of gnome :).. but I like the new kde
<jwill> JCDG: Ummm
<jwill> JCDG: THERE'S OUR PROBLEM
<jwill> JCDG: You remember the part where I said to log out and go to a virtual terminal?
<jwill> JCDG: You have to be logged out, otherwise X is running.
<jmcantrell> is there a way to add actions to the actions menu in dolphin?
<jwill> jmcantrell: Yes.
<JCDG> jwill, yeah, but...uhmmm how do I chat and write the commands on the same machine at the same time?
<jmcantrell> jwill: can you point me in the right direction?
<jwill> JCDG: You could use irssi, but that would be complicated.  I'll just tell you what to do, then you can come back once you've done it.
<jwill> jmcantrell: I know you can, but I forget how.
<Izinucs> jwill: in the process of doing that I just managed to remove the "Desktop" .. how do I replace it
<jwill> jmcantrell: It might involve bash scripts.
<daskreech> Izinucs: lost+foound just means the drive has been checked for errors. One of those is made on the first check to put any errant files inside
<jmcantrell> jwill: that's totally fine, i just need to know how to do it
<JCDG> jwill, as soon as I can I'll do it...:D...
<Izinucs> daskreech: thanks!
<jmcantrell> anyone know how i can add actions to the menu in dolphin?
<jwill> Izinucs: Right click on dekstop, select unlock.  Right click, select add widgets.  Find folder view, drag it onto desktop.
<Bonster> is there a way to make Bash Alias work in Krunner?
<daskreech> JCDG: alt+ctrl+Esc gets you the kill program icon
<JCDG> jwill, I'm gonna reboot the pc, 'cause the kernel upgrade...
<JCDG> thanks daskreech
<Izinucs> jwill: that did it.
<daskreech> Izinucs: trash is just a .Desktop with the url trash:/
<jwill> Izinucs: You might want to relock it, too.  So you can't accidentally delete stuff/move it.
<daskreech> jmcantrell: Check the Userbase page for Dolphin I think
<daskreech> Bonster: Write a runner for it?
<jmcantrell> daskreech: userbase? i just started using kde today.
<jwill> jmcantrell: Here's a good-looking tutorial for service menus: http://tuxarena.blogspot.com/2009/03/how-to-create-open-as-root-service-menu.html
<Bonster> daskreech, what u mean by that
<daskreech> jmcantrell: http://userbase.kde.org Hold on let me check if i it's there
<Izinucs> jwill: now I have to customize the folder I just replaced.. previously I had added a url location so the only thing showing was a folder representing my /home directory and not the folders *in* /home.. now I'm having problems reproducing that..
<jmcantrell> jwill: cool. thanks
<daskreech> Bonster: Krunner works with Runners who check if what you typed corresponds with something. There isn't one for a Bash Alias as far as I know so just get one and install it
<Izinucs> daskreech: shouldn't I be able to right mouse click the newly created trash and "empty" ?
<jwill> Izinucs: You just want a link to your home?  You don't need a full desktop view for that, just drag your home dir onto the desktop (while it's unlocked)
<daskreech> jmcantrell: http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3088743.0
<Izinucs> jwill: got it.. right mouse click the folder and add url /home/<user>
<jwill> Izinucs: If you use the plasmoid on the desktop or toolbar, you can.
<jmcantrell> daskreech: thanks
<daskreech> Izinucs: mebbe I dunno I've never tried it :)
<Izinucs> daskreech: I had the url wrong for it.. didn't put the colon and / at the end.. when I did that the empty option appeared when right mouse clicked however the icon changed so I had to modify that.
<jmcantrell> is there any way to keep wallet from asking me for my password every time i login?
<daskreech> Izinucs: Ah there is a trash widget :)
<[jwill_is_afk]> jmcantrell: Without massively compromising security, no.
<daskreech> jmcantrell: Tell it always allow ?
<daskreech> jmcantrell: Oh wait that's your master password
<jmcantrell> there's no way to tie it to the login password?
<Izinucs> daskreech: but I don't think you can place it *in* the Deaktop folder.. it seems to live as a widgit on the desktop
<jmcantrell> like gnome?
<jwill> jmcantrell: You should have different passwords.
<jwill> jmcantrell: But maybe, I don't know.
 * Izinucs is really learning to LOVE this new kde.. polished, smooth, flexable .. but wonders what will happen when upgraded to the next LTS (shudders with that prospect)
<daskreech> Izinucs: Ah.. Not sure why you would want that :) but Yeah make a special link to trash:/
<daskreech> jmcantrell: I think you can but then why bother use kwallet?
<Izinucs> daskreech: I guess I'd rather have it there then anywhere else :) ... or "because I can?"
<daskreech> Izinucs: Because I can. Welcome to Linux Sub section KDE
<Izinucs> :)
<Izinucs> daskreech: ok.. another question.. is there an easy setup to sync a folder to Ubuntu One? perhaps even including contact from Kontact?
<daskreech> Izinucs: Yes
<daskreech> ish
<daskreech>  :)
<Izinucs> daskreech: what.. I have to install couchdb, configure etc ??
<daskreech> Izinucs: google apachelogger ubuntu one
<daskreech>  He made a KDE system for it
<Izinucs> daskreech: cool
<Izinucs> Is copying a large amount of files with dolphin something that slows the system down? Is it better to do it via cli?
<darkdelusions> jwill: thanks for the open with root trick :)
<jwill> darkdelusions: Google is your friend :)
<jwill> Izinucs: No.
<JECHO> hey fellas
<darkdelusions> jwill: I never acutally thought of it :)
<darkdelusions> rofl
<JECHO> just officially switched over to kde from gnome :)
<jwill> JECHO: KDE SC is fun.
<JECHO> jwill: oh yes
<JECHO> bespin snv is making me wet my pants
<JECHO> bespin svn*
<jwill> I dislike that widget theme.
<JECHO> bespin?
<jwill> The scrollbars, mostly.
<JECHO> ah, got it
<jwill> JECHO: Have a problem?
<JECHO> no problem at all :) got everything running smoothly
<JECHO> oh actually, there is something
<jwill> System Settings
<jwill> Right click on desktop, unlock
<JECHO> jwill: the default wireless network manager in kde 4.3 is not picking up any networks, but when i run iwlist scan in the terminal, i am seeing networks
<JECHO> any idea how to get the network manager in kde to see them too?
<jwill> JECHO: Now that is puzzeling.
<JECHO> jwill: thats what i said lol, not really a big deal since its a desktop machine and im wired in jsut fine
<jwill> I have no idea.  If you came over from gnome, you could just use NetworkManager (the gnome one)... but still
<JECHO> also, gnomes default net manager works just fine... only having issues with KDE
<JECHO> yeah, i was going to try that as a last resort
<jwill> JECHO: You don't have it running, do you?
<JECHO> gnome?
<jwill> JECHO: The gnome networkmanager
<jwill> JECHO: Both at the same time might cause issues
<JECHO> no, i dont have both running. jsut did a fresh install of kubuntu 9.10
<jwill> JECHO: Oooh, k.  Assumed you just installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu.
<jwill> JECHO: You haven't fixed strigi yet?  That's something else for you to do :D
<JECHO> thats what i did earlier, and i had the same problem im having now... thought a clean install might correct it but nope
<JECHO> haha whats strigi?
<jwill> JECHO: What did you do earlier?
<jwill> JECHO: The file indexer, like, umm... the gnome file indexer
<JECHO> installed the kubuntu desktop with ubuntu
<jwill> JECHO: Kubuntu breaks it by having some missing packages.
<JECHO> ah
<jwill> JECHO: Ah, I've had issues with that.
<jwill> JECHO: Don't know what to do about the wireless.  You might try entering a network in by hand, from the command line info, and seeing if it works.
<jwill> JECHO: Looking at bugs.kde.org, or the kubuntu site could uncover a workaround.
<JECHO> ah, good call. ill have to check that out
<JECHO> im going to try working on it on my own for a bit longer
<JECHO> ill conquer it :)
<jwill> konquer*
<daskreech> Izinucs: Umm I would say that cli is always better but that's me :)
<jwill> daskreech: I'm sure dolphin uses the same backend as cp.
<daskreech> JECHO: use KDE 4.4 !
<jwill> daskreech: Sure, cli would be faster sans the overhead from dolphin.  But not enough to bother switching if you primarily use graphical file management.
<daskreech> jwill: but cp doesn't have to paint the screen and update. so it would use less RAM so it would be less resources
<jwill> JECHO: Yeah, that could fix it.  On the other hand, you'd run into more bugs, probably.
<daskreech> jwill: You can press F4 in dolphin.
<daskreech> :-)
<jwill> daskreech: Overhead.
<JECHO> yeah im on a pretty built gaming machine so im not worried about resources
<jwill> daskreech: Dolphin is running in the background anyways.  Insignificant, especially since copying files isn't that CPU intensive in the first place.
<JECHO> and KDE 4.4 looks like its coming along quite well but i agree with jwill, too many additional issues
<jwill> daskreech: And everyone has way too much RAM by this point
<daskreech> jwill: I have about 600
<jwill> JECHO: Yeah, I'm waiting for feb 8.
<jmcantrell> anyone know how to get google calendar working with akonadi? i've added the resource and configured it, but i'm not seeing anything in kontact
<daskreech> jwill: I'll find bugs and report them so you can have a better feb 8 :)
<jwill> jmcantrell: Now that's something it might be worth upgrading to 4.4 for... Akonadi is a bit flakey in 4.3, in my experience.
<jwill> daskreech: Thank you :D
<jmcantrell> jwill: how do i upgrade?
<jwill> jmcantrell: Well, you probably shouldn't.
<daskreech> jmcantrell: It's on the Kubuntu website
<Izinucs> jmcantrell: yep.. can't tell you though.. I set it up the other night.. took me 30 minutes.. did contacts too!  I didn't write it down.. got the instruction from google.
<daskreech> Izinucs: the worst problem with Linux
<jwill> Izinucs: Really, google has instructions for KDE??
<Izinucs> amazing isn't it jwill!?
<jwill> Izinucs: Yeah O_O
<daskreech> Not ubuntu in general since they are nice enough to break things regularly but still one of the worst things about Linux :)
<jwill> Izinucs: I thought linux support for chrome was cool.
<daskreech> Seeing as how they hosted the KDE 4.0 party I think Google has some knowledge of KDE :)
<Izinucs> jwill: haven't tried that in linux yet.. windows sure.. at work
<daskreech> ha ha
<jwill> daskreech: I really miss the integration of konq, but chrome is still a very nice browser.  And none of the picasa-like wine crap.  Completely natice (to gnome).
<jwill> native*
<jmcantrell> jwill: are you talking about the ppa?
<Izinucs> slowly getting some opensource in the work environment.. got the boss using FF and chrome and convinced him I could put a company site up after he got a 8k quote to do Joomla...
<jwill> jmcantrell: What ppa?  The google one?
<daskreech> jwill: They still should have done it in Qt
<jwill> daskreech: Yeah...
<jwill> daskreech: Would be so cool.
<daskreech> jwill: And easier on them
<nirjhor> I'm having a problem
<nirjhor> my resolution always gets back to 1024*768 when I turn my pc on
<daskreech> nirjhor: Good thing that you are in the support channel :)
<nirjhor> I'm using kubuntu 9.10
<jwill> daskreech: Right, crossplatform right out of the box.  They said they wanted windows/mac versions to be completely native, though.
<daskreech> jwill: Right. So... Qt ?
<Izinucs> Ok.. I just installed Digikam but it's not showing on the menu's.. what now?
<nirjhor> with the kernel 2. 6.33 rc2
<jwill> Whoa, we had someone with that exact problem in here 2 days ago, nirjhor.
<daskreech> Izinucs: might just be that they didn't refresh the menu
<nirjhor> so what to do now?
<daskreech> nirjhor: Kernel isn't a problem X and Driver would be the problem
<Izinucs> daskreech: can I do that from cli? or do I have to log out and in or "edit" the menu to see if it's sitting there like I had to in gnome?
<nirjhor> I'm using intel dg41rq express onboard grapgics
<Izinucs> daskreech: got it..
<jmcantrell> 4.4 is in beta right?
<daskreech> jmcantrell: RC
<jmcantrell> do you know what the specific version number is?
 * daskreech puts a feather in bigbrovar's hair
<daskreech> jmcantrell: If you are in Koala then it's 4.3.85
<nirjhor> brb
<daskreech> RC hasn't hit the Koala Repos yet
<bigbrovar> daskreech: :p
<bigbrovar> daskreech: well am still on  3.4.4 :p
<daskreech> bigbrovar: Holy Hell man At lest upgrade to 3.5 :)
<bigbrovar> daskreech: hope to try out 4.4 again, the last time was a bit of a buggy experience, but I have a spare machine I can try out
<bigbrovar> daskreech: oh my bad I mean 4.3.4 :p
<bigbrovar> daskreech: the 3 should be in the middle
<daskreech> bigbrovar: Yeah yeah cover your shame man :)
<bigbrovar> daskreech: :p
<bigbrovar> am sure 4.4 RC is being packaged as we speak
<nirjhor> back
<daskreech> It's packaged already for Lynx
<bigbrovar> daskreech: how has it been generally the beta, last time I tried it, it was very crashy.. but that was a long time ago
 * daskreech shrugs. I don't use Plasma which people are saying is crashy
<daskreech> I don't know what I did today cause things are crashing all over the place but that includes non KDE apps and hardware
<daskreech> bigbrovar: but then again I can live without any GUI at all so I'm less picky than most people
<bigbrovar> daskreech: my life is both gui and cli and N900 :p
<daskreech> bigbrovar: How's KDE on that?
<bigbrovar> daskreech: I havent tried, but I heard the next version of maemo wouldbe running Qt
<daskreech> bigbrovar: That's the plan
<bigbrovar> daskreech: yep thats  the plan, I also heard Nokia got the Koffice dudes to dev a version for maemo
<bigbrovar> daskreech: Nokia is really doing some good stuff for the open source and kde, especially with their work on QT
<daskreech> bigbrovar: More like Nokia deved a Koffice for Maemo and gave it to KDE
<daskreech> Qt
<daskreech> QT is owned by Apple
<bigbrovar> typo
<bigbrovar> :p
<daskreech> :-)
<bigbrovar> and apple sucks ( you forgot to had that)
<daskreech> Ha ha Why the hate man? :)
<titan_ark> Hi.
<titan_ark> What are these additional passwords that I am asked to enter when I connect to my wifi netowrk?
<titan_ark> No one active today?
<Izinucs> titan_ark: perhaps the passwords for your router if you have encryption on
<titan_ark> lzinucs, yes I do have 1 and I entered that, but I am still being asked for some passkeys again and again
<faileas> titan_ark: could it be they are incorrect?
<Izinucs> I've no idea
<titan_ark> Ah, cant be!
<jwill> daskreech: Umm, QT is owned by Nokia.
<faileas> er
<faileas> there's quicktime, and there's Qt.
<daskreech> jwill: No Qt is made by Trolltech who is owned by Nokia
<daskreech> QT is the trademark name of Quicktime owned by Apple
<jwill> daskreech: QT is owned by Nokia
<daskreech> jwill: Did Nokia Buy Apple today?
<jwill> daskreech: QT was originally developed by Trolltech before it was absorbed by Nokia.
<daskreech> titan_ark: kwallet
<faileas> jwill: i the t is a small t
<faileas> *i think the
<jwill> daskreech:Thought you were ta;king about Qt, not quicktime.  This being a kde channel and all.
<daskreech> jwill: again QT is the legal trademark of QuickTime which is owned by Apple
<jwill> daskreech: Yeah.
<daskreech> Qt is the trademark owned by Trolltech which is now the software division inside Nokia
<jwill> daskreech: Really?
<daskreech> Really
<jwill> daskreech: Would you stop now?
<daskreech> I have
<daskreech> titan_ark: kwallet is a password/identity manager
<daskreech> With the idea that you put in a single password once when you login to KDE and then it auto enters your password for all other places where you need one
<titan_ark_> Well is there a way I can install the wireless manager of Ubuntu?
<jwill> The Gnome NetworkManager, titan_ark_?  Why?
<titan_ark_> jwill, this one is just not letting me get through
<titan_ark_> I have 2 routers and I am unable to connect to either. I can get through an unsecure one.
<jwill> titan_ark_: Do you have the right encryption type set?
<titan_ark_> Ah, that I cant remember :(
<titan_ark_> Doesnt it select it by default?
<jwill> titan_ark_: Could be your problem.  You might as well check.
<jwill> titan_ark_: Yeah, it does.  But ^
<jwill> titan_ark_: You can install networkmanager; it's in the repos.  Not sure how well it integrates with KDE, but it does work (as I recall from the dark ages before KNetworkManager)
<titan_ark_> hmmm
<titan_ark_> damn the NetworkManager closed unexpectedly
<titan_ark_> :(
<jwill> titan_ark_: K?
<titan_ark_> yeah KNetworkManager
<jwill> titan_ark_: :(
<jwill> titan_ark_: You're upgraded?
<jwill> titan_ark_: Wait, you can get to an unsecured one?  Hmm...  Might be a wallet problem?  I have experienced the same bug on Gnome, but not KDE.
<titan_ark_> No, I wanted to get the wireless first. Have been struggling since yesterday
<titan_ark_> Yes it asks me abt the wallet and all :P
<titan_ark_> Gnome I could get in easily in the morning
<titan_ark_> I just like the kubuntu so much i want this more
<titan_ark_> I have traced another problem. the kernel ending 30-17 is unstable on my notebook.
<titan_ark_> If i upload to that then there is some filesystem error and I cant boot in
<jwill> titan_ark_: Ouch.  Upload what to what?
<titan_ark_> the latest kernel
<jwill> Oh, upgrade?
<titan_ark_> I dont remember the full version number.
<titan_ark_> Yeah
<titan_ark_> It ends 30-17
<jwill> Hm.
<jwill> Did you run fsck?  That often fixes filesystem stuff.
<titan_ark_> nope
<titan_ark_> I am quite a n00b
<titan_ark_> dunno much
<titan_ark_> just rying to get a hang of it
<jwill> Does it drop you to a maintainance shell after the filesystem error?
<titan_ark_> nope
<titan_ark_> just cannot boot in that is it
<jwill> What happens?
<titan_ark_> the upgrade goes on fine
<titan_ark_> I then reboot
<titan_ark_> and then cant boot in
<jwill> Does it say "press Ctrl + D to repair" or something like that?
<titan_ark_> no
<titan_ark_> just gives a file system error and nothing to go forward
<jwill> What error message do you get, and what happens afterwards?
<titan_ark_> have to force shutdown
<jwill> Does it say 'doing a regular filesystem check' or something similar, under the kubuntu loading logo?
<titan_ark_> I do not remember exactly, it is some kind of a "filesystem error"
<titan_ark_> no i dont get to the logo
<titan_ark_> btw I am running wubi
<jwill> Well, you'd have to write down what the error is, so people can help you
<jwill> If you can't boot into linux... why are you trying to fix something else?
<jwill> Or can you boot with an earlier kernel?
<titan_ark_> hmmm my friend too got the same thing after he upgraded, but he can boot into his earlier kernel
<titan_ark_> Well, i just got bugged and reinstalled.
<jwill> Oh.  I thought it was a current problem.
<jwill> Well, I'm going to sleep.  Maybe someone else can help you?
<titan_ark_> Okay
<titan_ark_> Thank you.
<titan_ark_> Good night
<jwill> _magez_, afink, aishumoorthy, AllYourBases, amgarching, amichair, anasha_, Authority, want to help titan_ark_?
<jwill> Yay for spamming names!
<titan_ark_> lol :D
<titan_ark_> any idea how i can do an upgrade without upgrading the kernel?
<titan_ark_> :(
<titan_ark_> God I am tired
<titan_ark_> no one around?
<Alan502> <Alan502> can someone help me get my microphone work correctly? it sounds like cr*p and it didn't on windows
<Peace-> Alan502: well
<Peace-> Alan502: give me a screenshot of alsamixer -V all
<Alan502> yes Peace- ?
<Alan502> ok
<Alan502> Peace-, uploading now... my microphone initially it didn't even work, but playing with the capture bars i could get some to record some noise
<Alan502> Peace-, it seems that replacing esound for pulseaudio also help
<Peace-> Alan502: oh pulse is a crap
<inteliwasp> is there a graphical partition manager on the live cd?
<Alan502> http://imgur.com/dIVRz.png
<Peace-> inteliwasp: you need partitionmanager
<phant0m> hi im using tiger to scan my system and when i try to access the log in root it says permission denied
<phant0m> can someone help pls?
<Alan502> Peace-, since i replaced esound for pulseaudio i can't hear something in amarok lol
<phant0m> intelliwasp use gparted
<Peace-> phant0m: you use gparted on kubuntu ?
<Peace-> there is partition manager that works fine.
<phant0m> gparted is what you use prior to boot
<Peace-> never used gparted on kubuntu
<phant0m> ?
<phant0m> why
<inteliwasp> i do not see partitionmanager, is it in an odd place?
<Alan502> Peace-, http://imgur.com/dIVRz.png, any ideas?
<Peace-> Alan502: yeah 1 moment
<Peace-> Alan502: first CAPTURE SHOULD NOT TO MAX
<Peace-> Alan502: *be
<Peace-> then try to install
<Peace-> this
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install sox libsox-fmt-all
<Peace-> then you will be able to record with konsole
<Peace-> by typing
<Peace-> rec out.wav
<Alan502> if i lower capture, there's still a lot of noice
<Alan502> *noise
<Alan502> lol
<Alan502> how so?
<Alan502> like loquendo software on windows?
<Peace-> to stop recording just press CTRL C
<Peace-> then play out.wav
<Peace-> change capture level
<Peace-> and increase boost level
<Peace-> you card should works fine
<Alan502> it only makes it worse
<Alan502> ah ok
<Peace-> inteliwasp: seach on the bar partition
<inteliwasp> do i need to install it?
<Peace-> inteliwasp: yea
<inteliwasp> figures
<Peace-> i used a usb live
<Peace-> and have installed you could try too
<Alan502> still, Peace- , it doesn't sound like it did on windows
<Alan502> Peace-, eve tho, i get a much better sound running a VM lol
<Peace-> Alan502: i think you have only to set well your levels
<Peace-> because alsa driver seems it's working ifne
<Peace-> and still you have messed up something
<Peace-> here on kubuntu i have not esound or pulse
<Peace-> i have only alsa
<Peace-> and everything is workinf very fine
<Alan502> should i uninstall esound then?
<Peace-> Alan502: how did you install kubuntu ?
<Alan502> what is weird is that capture on a vm is much better
<Peace-> ubuntu+kde?
<Alan502> no, kubuntu amd cd
<Alan502> *amd64
<Peace-> so why you have said you had pulse?
<Peace-> kubuntu has not pulse by default
<Alan502> i asumed i had pulse because i followed a guide in the ubuntu documentation to improve skpe, and one of it sections had changing pulse for esound
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> so you have messed up
<Peace-> ubuntu tutorial are not so good for kubuntu
<Peace-> a lots can be used but some no
<Alan502> but it was only sudo apt-get autoremove pulseaudio
<Alan502> and then
<Alan502> sudo apt-get install esound
<Peace-> ok
<Alan502> pulse audio DID remove tho
<Alan502> now i get a message "would you like kubuntu to forget about this devices?"
<Peace-> Alan502: alan i have an intel alc861 you have an alc888
<Peace-> and it's working fine your card i have seen a lots of time
<Peace-> and should work without problems
<Alan502> :sigh:
<Peace-> i guess there is only something messed up
<Peace-> some settings
<Peace-> i mean
<Peace-> esound for example i ahve never used
<Alan502> the alsamixer?
<Peace-> well i guess yes
<Peace-> for example if i increase too much capture level i get a lots of noises
<Peace-> and it seems you have internal microphone too
<Peace-> so you have 2 controll for capture
<Peace-> one for internal microphone and another for the external
<Peace-> you could upload on www.mediafire.com
<Peace-> some recording
<Peace-> then you could give me the link
<titan_ark> Peace-: drivers?
<Peace-> titan_ark: no i guess it's not drivers that card should work
<Alan502> Peace-, one minute
<titan_ark> I just joined, so i was asking what you are discussing abt?
<Peace-> titan_ark: audioo recording
<titan_ark> I maneged to configure my mic, webcam on Ubuntu and now cant figure how to do it on Kubuntu.
<Peace-> with a lots of noises
<titan_ark> ah okay
<Peace-> i think three are only some level to set
<Peace-> on alsamixer
<titan_ark> hmmm, n00b here :P
<Peace-> xD ahahha
<Peace-> old user here
<titan_ark> the software manager on ubuntu is easier to work with
<Peace-> point of view
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Mamarok> titan_ark: it has a serious downside: it doesn't tell you if something is already installed
<titan_ark> Peace- :)
<titan_ark> Mamarok hmmm
<Peace-> Mamarok:  xD i have made my own service menu for apt xD
<faileas> titan_ark: donno. i've been using apt all along, from cli ;p
<Mamarok> but Peace- is right, let's take that discussion to -offtopic
<titan_ark> hola faileas :)
<titan_ark> I am back now on Kubuntu
<titan_ark> kubuntu-desktop screwed up my ubuntu install :D
<faileas> owwie
<faileas> how?
<Mamarok> titan_ark: please, this is offtopic, take it to the #kubuntu-offtopic channel
<titan_ark> I think it did a kernel upgrade also and the 30-17 is not working right on my notebook. I get a filesystem error and cant boot in then
<titan_ark> Mamarok, okay. Wont discuss that here. My apologies.
<titan_ark> Are there any reported problems with the kernel version ending "30-17"
<titan_ark> ?
<zan__> hi
<titan_ark> By the way, I also wanted to know how to install the skype package here?
<Alan502> Peace-, http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QKZZC7WO
<titan_ark> Total n00b here so please dont fire :P
<Peace-> Alan502: downloading
<Peace-> Alan502: i am waiting the 30 secodns...
<Alan502> Peace-, thanks :)
<Peace-> Alan502: ya you have only some problems settings levels
<Peace-> Alan502: try to change something on alsamixer
<Alan502> should i uninstall esound?
<Peace-> well the microphone is working so ..
<Alan502> damn i've tried with several combinations
<Alan502> anyways
<Alan502> thanks
<Alan502> i'll keep trying
<FloodBotK1> Alan502: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> Alan502: but you can also go on alsa channel
<Peace-> #alsa
<Peace-> they can help you
<Peace-> if you can't find a way to get it working properly
<Alan502> i'll see what they come with
<Alan502> thanks man
<Alan502> have a good night
<Alan502> take care, thanks again
<Peace-> :) here is morning anyway seeyou
<titan_ark> any idea on how to install .deb package?
<Peace-> titan_ark: right button on the file open with gdebi
<Peace-> or sudo dpkg -i pathdebianpackage
<titan_ark>  Peace-: Thx :) working
<titan_ark> damn, audio not working :(
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> titan_ark: what's the prloble m?
<Peace-> -.-''
<Peace-> problem
<titan_ark> no audio at all :P
<titan_ark> its a bit difficult finding my way
<titan_ark> need to install alsa i think
<Peace-> titan_ark: alsamixer on konsole screenshot :)
<Peace-> lspci | grep -i Audio
<titan_ark> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<titan_ark> Alsa is not installed!
<titan_ark> Need to do that
<Peace-> titan_ark: then use sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<titan_ark> installing using KPackageKit
<Peace-> i use konsole the most of time
<Peace-> it's faster xD
<titan_ark> hmmm Im quite used to windows :P
<titan_ark> embarrasing to admit
<Peace-> everyone here used windows before
<titan_ark> hehhe
<Zhenya> guys
<Zhenya> having problems downloading and installing flash. when i do apt there is no association
<Zhenya> any help?
<Peace-> Zhenya: ?
<Zhenya> Peace-: i'm here
<Peace-> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<titan_ark> Zhenya just do it using Konqueror
<titan_ark> It will work fine
<Zhenya> let me ltry ok
<titan_ark> Peace- How do I post the screenshot?
<luxack> ciao
<titan_ark> Ah! Audio is on!
<titan_ark> :D
<luxack> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Peace-> titan_ark: right butto add widget then-search paste----- drag and drop on the widget screenshot
<Zhenya> in konqueror  i get themessage "the channel 'karmic-partnet' is not known
<basil> hi, everybody, have problems with grub. after booting windows xp grub cannot load and says "grub loading"
<basil> i restore it with "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/root /dev/sda  where /media/root is sda6 my linux partition , but after windows its gone agin
<titan_ark> cant figure it :|
<Peace-> basil: maybe you could try sudo update-grub2
<basil> @peace: this gives me: Generating grub.cfg ...
<basil> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-16-generic
<basil> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-16-generic
<basil> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic
<basil> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.31-14-generic
<FloodBotK1> basil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<basil> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<basil> sry
<Peace-> it printed something about windows?
<basil> yeah windows is there, and also 2 kubuntus, but i knw just about one
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> i mean sudo update-grub2 has printed something about windows or not?
<titan_ark> okay time to get to bed
<titan_ark> :P\
<titan_ark> cya Peace-
<Peace-> sy
<titan_ark> thx a bunch
<basil> yes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/353858/
<Peace-> one moment i am on lucid and i have some "little problem" opening linsk
<Peace-> basil: ok now *should * be added on grub.cfg
<Peace-> windos
<Peace-> so rebboting it should appear windows stuff
<Peace-> on  grub menu
<Peace-> anyway good documentation can be read here
<Peace-> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Peace-> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<basil> thanks for the links, but thats what i'm doing after each time i use windows
<basil> but the next time i boot windows it says "grub loading"
<Peace-> basil: mmm try to read some stuff on the wiki i am sorry but i have deleted windows :) and i don't remember well the issue with that OS
<basil> yeah i will, or i setup the whole laptop with windows 7
<cxku> hi! when will kde 4.4 rc1 be avaliable from ppa?
<Peace-> cxku: on lucid we are on 4.4 rc1
<Peace-> cxku:  it's a time issue wait :)
<fire`lala> Peace-: I'm jealous!
<cxku> Peace-: lucid you say.. I have no time to wait, will upgrade it now :D
<Peace-> cxku: no
<Peace-> cxku: it's not very stable lucid
<Peace-> it's an alpha
<Peace-> i have karmic and lucid
<Peace-> karmic for everyday use
<Peace-> lucid for test
<ikonia> lucid discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<cxku> Peace-: I know, but my Karmic with KDE4.4b2 is not very stable either (KDE, not the system itself)...
<cxku> Peace-: you know maybe when rc1 will be avaliable for Karmic?
<Peace-> cxku: that's because i have kde 4.3.3 on karmic
<Peace-> 4.3.4
<Peace-> cxku: you should think next time and install a stable system like karmic with kde 4.3.4 and then if you want lucid with kde 4.4 rc1
<Peace-> you get a instable system .... :)
<Peace-> cxku: i don't know abot when it will be on ppa repository ti could take few hours or days
<cxku> you are right... I could do a separate lucid install
<cxku> Peace-: are there any daily/weekly builds of Kubuntu Lucid? or is there only the first alpha?
<Peace-> there are daily builds
<Peace-> anyway like said before it's better on offtopic
<Peace-> !offtopic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Peace-> or in
<Peace-> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<miniBill> Hi. My kde keymap is gone wrong and I dunno how to fix it!
<Peace-> miniBill: systemsettings..... input action or keyborad
<miniBill> Peace-: I did it, but the keymap is still completely wrong
<Peace-> miniBill: mm you are from ??
<miniBill> italu
<miniBill> *italy
<miniBill> I set and italian keymap, but some keys are wrong.
<Peace-> miniBill: ma allora che cazzo vieni in #ubuntu-it
<miniBill> LOL
<ryrych> hello :)
<ryrych> I have kubuntu 9.10 and problem with my microphone - it's dead (in Windows everything is OK) - can anyone help me?
<Peace-> dead?
<ryrych> silent
<Peace-> alsamixer - V all
<Peace-> alsamixer -V all
<Peace-> post a screenshot
<Peace-> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<ryrych> Peace: here you go: http://imagebin.org/79032
<Peace-> ryrych: looking
<Peace-> ryrych: you have the same audio card tha i have
<Peace-> ryrych: ok lets test
<Peace-> ryrych: sudo apt-get install sox libsox-fmt-all
<Peace-> then rec out.wav
<Peace-> CTRL C to stop recording
<Peace-> then play out.wav
<ryrych> Peace: ok, let me see :)
<ryrych> Peace: strange, mic behaves as if it was broken - when I tap on it - I can't hear kind of "boom" in the speakers
<ryrych> Peace: I plugged in microphone in the front of my computer
<ryrych> Peace: I even filed a bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/469176
<Peace-> ryrych: write my name better or i can't read you
<ryrych> Peace- ok :)
<Peace-> ryrych: laptop?
<ryrych> Peace- no, normal PC
<dsadasdsasdadd> hi all
<Peace-> ryrych: mm but with rec
<Peace-> rec out.wav
<Peace-> you get mute file?
<Peace-> ok i have to go
<Peace-> sorry :)
<ryrych> Peace- no sound :(
<ward__> Hello, My mysql has stopped working ... I can't start it anymore an no logs are made (maybe due update ?) anybody had this before ?
<ward__> you can find my mysql error debig output here debug output http://pastebin.com/m4e024ce1
<przemek_> hello
<shadeslayer> przemek_: hi
<przemek_> I need help, I need new icon add to Docky drop and drag don't
<shadeslayer> przemek_: docky drop?
<przemek_> drop Do not works
<shadeslayer> przemek_: um could you explain a bit more clearer?
<shadeslayer> przemek_: do you mean the fancy panel in kde?
<przemek_> Drag the menu (KDE) does not add a new shortcut
<afief> Anybody else noticed Konqui and Dolphin being sluggish when displaying large folders? (200 files take about 2 seconds to display, 2000 about 10 seconds)
<shadeslayer> afief: sometimes
<shadeslayer> afief: though it largely depends on your HD speed
<afief> shadeslayer: that might be the issue:) Any filesystem changes I can do to make things better?
<afief> currently I'm running Ext3
<shadeslayer> afief: upgrade to ext4,its fast
<shadeslayer> dont know why though :P
 * Kolia heard the same thing :)
<afief> shadeslayer: is there a way to do that without reformatting my partition?
<shadeslayer> afief: yeah i was getting to that,and yes
<shadeslayer> one sec
<shadeslayer> afief: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Creating_ext4_filesystems
<shadeslayer> afief: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4 is more appropriate
<mauri> im not able to see teletext vith vlc
<Alarm> anyone knowing how to change that ? http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/1730/snapshot5t.jpg . the text in the drop down list has the same colour as the button. i see the same thing also in the update dialog box and cant figure out what is writen. all other window buttons are normal
<afief> shadeslayer: how safe is it to do that stuff?
<DataByte> hello
<shadeslayer> afief: um its written on the official wiki,so ill have to say its pretty safe
<DataByte> m
<DataByte> i have a little question... i installed kubuntu on my notebook... it worked... but today it dont want to boot :( ...to start i choose kubuntu in the grub-menu... but after this only an black screen appears... ( additional info: i have also windows 7 installed )
<DataByte> and i dont now how to fix it...
<Alarm> any error messages ?
<Kolia> DataByte: can you boot in recovery mode in grub-menu?
<Alarm> drivers (vga) not installed well ?
<DataByte> i treied it... but then the black screen appeard again... no text...
<Alarm> did u press "enter" a couple of times ?
<Alarm> happens to me too
<Alarm> when i press enter it goes on
<DataByte> yes i pressed enter a lot
<Alarm> can u boot in recovery mode ?
<Alarm> check error logs ?
<DataByte> i tried to install it again... but then it didnt even booted the first time
<DataByte> where can i see the logs ?
<Alarm> in /var/log
<DataByte> hmmmm mom i will change to my other laptop...^^
<Alarm> i find it strange that you installed them again and it did not boot
<Alarm> but what do you mean it did not boot ?
<shadeslayer> DataByte: press ctrl+alt+F2
<shadeslayer> Alarm: its pretty simple
<Alarm> shadeslayer,  tell me
<Funatom> so hello again
<shadeslayer> Alarm: xserver started but kdm didnt (probably)
<mauri> j-b: in the next version of vlc could it be possible to have it enabled?
<Alarm> oh i thought you had a solution to my problem :)
<shadeslayer> Funatom: ok are you at the PC which has the problem
<shadeslayer> Alarm: thats your problem?
<DataByte> no on my other pc
<Alarm> no . my problem is here: <Alarm> anyone knowing how to change that ? http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/1730/snapshot5t.jpg . the text in the drop down list has the same colour as the button. i see the same thing also in the update dialog box and cant figure out what is writen. all other window buttons are normal
<shadeslayer> DataByte: ok do you have the PC which has the problem with you?
<DataByte> öhh... no works... hää ? i changed nothing....
<DataByte> *now it works
<Alarm> DataByte,  thank shadeslayer  :)
<shadeslayer> DataByte: yeah,did you recently upgrade a video driver?
<shadeslayer> Alarm: well i kinda have the same problem
<DataByte> dont think so...
<shadeslayer> Alarm: its a small problem in the colors_ file of the aerzzo theme
<Alarm> its good i am not the only one. i changed the "colours" from system settings but didnt help at all
<DataByte> 1 question...
<shadeslayer> DataByte: shoot
<shadeslayer> Alarm: yeah,its not the system colors but the themes colors
<Alarm> just dont shoot as all :)
<Alarm> ok its not such a big problem , but wanted to fix it as well
<shadeslayer> Alarm: its also seen in glassified :P
<DataByte> where can i see my root-passwort ;) .... i had no chance to set it
<shadeslayer> Alarm: you can try out different RGG values in the colors file of aerzzo
<Alarm> ok, i will try that . thanks :)
<shadeslayer> Alarm: its a config file you have to manually edit...
<TheKro> DataByte: you can't see it - usually it's not set, but you can set it with sudo su root, then running  passwd (assumig you have sudo privileges)
<Alarm> i will find it . its good that i now know where to spot the problem
<DataByte> TheKro: ahh cool it worked
<DataByte> ^
<jgt157_> morning, can someone help with a runlevel issue?
<jgt157_> lots of people in here, but no one that can help with a run level issue?
<crimsun> would you be more detailed, please?
<llutz> !anyone | jgt157_
<ubottu> jgt157_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jgt157_> I have changed my network manager to network-manager-gnome.  Problem is now the system doesn't start in runlevel 2.
<jgt157_> If you run runlevel it says unknown
<jgt157_> sudo init 2 starts up runlevel 2, but I need to find out why the nm-applet isn't starting in runlevel 2
<crimsun> how did you change to n-m-g?
<jgt157_> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<crimsun> nm-applet is normally started by your graphical session
<crimsun> it really is unrelated to runlevels (aside from single and multiuser, which in Debian/Ubuntu is just 1 vs 2-5)
<jgt157_> I guess the question is, why isn't the system starting runlevel 2 anymore and can any help fix it
<crimsun> err, it should be starting in multiuser unless you've changed something in /etc/inittab
<crimsun> I presume this is an upstart-enabled version of Kubuntu?
<jgt157_> I'm running karmic
<crimsun> ok, and /var/run/utmp is readable?
<dagon_> hey you guys :D
<jgt157_> I didn't change anything except the network manager
<crimsun> jgt157_: I'm trying to address your symptoms individually
<crimsun> jgt157_: first, the runlevel "unknown" one, so I need to know the permissions and/or existence of said file
<crimsun> it should be owned by root:utmp in mode 0664
<crimsun> and, 'last -x' should corroborate your experience
<jgt157_> which file are you referring to crimsun?
<crimsun> 09:25 < crimsun> ok, and /var/run/utmp is readable?
<dagon_> I've got an annoying problem with flash(?). I can't watch videos on YouTube with sound..
<jgt157_> yes /var/run/utmp is 0664
<crimsun> ok, does last -x also not give you runlevel info?
<ToxinPowe> dagon_, look at your Kmixer
<jgt157_> I've run sudo init 2, so yes I get runlevel 2 now.  I would need to reboot to start with no runlevel
<alienkid10> I want to try KDE but I don't have enough bandwidth for kubuntu-desktop what are the essential packages I need to log in to a KDE session?
<crimsun> jgt157_: the failure to switch to runlevel 2 would still be logged
<jgt157_> in last -x?
<crimsun> yes
<jgt157_> runlevel (to lvl 2)   2.6.31-16-generi Sat Jan  9 08:59 - 09:33  (00:34)
<jgt157_> reboot   system boot  2.6.31-16-generi Sat Jan  9 08:59 - 09:33  (00:34)
<jgt157_> jim      pts/0        :0               Sat Jan  9 08:22 - crash  (00:36)
<jgt157_> jim      :0                            Sat Jan  9 08:22 - crash  (00:36)
<jgt157_> shutdown system down  2.6.31-16-generi Sat Jan  9 08:21 - 08:59  (00:37)
<FloodBotK1> jgt157_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jgt157_> runlevel (to lvl 6)   2.6.31-16-generi Sat Jan  9 08:21 - 08:21  (00:00)
<dagon_> ToxinPowe: There not problem with muted sound. It just lags
<jgt157_> looks like something is crashing when it tries to enter a runlevel?
<Alarm> is it possible to make icons not to go behind widgets ? for example some files/icons on my desktop go behind the Clock widget
<ToxinPowe> dagon_, ok then
<BluesKaj> howdy
<dagon_> the sound kinda freezes
<BluesKaj> dagon_, using pulseaudio?
<jgt157_> crimsun, looks like something is crashing during reboot to prevent the system from booting into runlevel 2
<jgt157_> http://paste.ubuntu.com unlevel (to lvl 2)   2.6.31-16-generi Sat Jan  9 08:59 - 09:33  (00:34)
<jgt157_> reboot   system boot  2.6.31-16-generi Sat Jan  9 08:59 - 09:33  (00:34)
<jgt157_> jim      pts/0        :0               Sat Jan  9 08:22 - crash  (00:36)
<jgt157_> jim      :0                            Sat Jan  9 08:22 - crash  (00:36)
<jgt157_> shutdown system down  2.6.31-16-generi Sat Jan  9 08:21 - 08:59  (00:37)
<FloodBotK1> jgt157_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jgt157_> runlevel (to lvl 6)   2.6.31-16-generi Sat Jan  9 08:21 - 08:21  (00:00)
<jgt157_> I removed some unneeded scripts from runlevel 2.  I'm going to try rebooting and see if the crash happens again.
<alienkid10> Hi How can I install a minimal amount packages and still get into a KDE session?
<vinnie_> trying to install kdelibs5-dev. and I get this. http://pastebin.com/m1e28cb31 can someone please help me?
<alienkid10> would installing KDEcore do it?
<alienkid10> kdecore doesn't exist?
<jgt157_> crimsun_: I just rebooted my machine.  Here's what runlevel last -x shows jim      pts/0        :0               Sat Jan  9 09:50   still logged in
<alienkid10> so how can I log in with minimal package installation?
<jgt157_> the runlevel command shows unknown as the runlevel
<shadeslayer> alienkid10: try : kde-minimal
<alienkid10> ok
<shadeslayer> alienkid10: kde-minimal - the K Desktop Environment, minimal applications
<shadeslayer> alienkid10: also the deafault CD contains the minimal packages
<alienkid10> it says it needs more then kdebase
<shadeslayer> alienkid10: what needs more than kdebase?
<alienkid10> space/download
<shadeslayer> alienkid10: eh?
<alienkid10> will I beable to log in with kdebase?
<shadeslayer> alienkid10: um this is more of a question for #kde
<alienkid10> k
<dagon_> BluesKaj: yup, never been any problem before
<BluesKaj> dagon_, does the sound lag in all applications like dragon and amarok or whatever media players you're using ?
<thegatekeeper> hey i have kubuntu installed and the screen is blurry any ideas?
<shadeslayer> thegatekeeper: whats the resolution set at?
<thegatekeeper> 720p
<BluesKaj> thegatekeeper, that's a pretty general statement , more deatil like graphics card /driver res settings , monitor ..it all helps
<shadeslayer> thegatekeeper: thats the max res for the screen?
<thegatekeeper> yes
<thegatekeeper> its a HDTV
<thegatekeeper> it does 1080i
<thegatekeeper> but the recommended res is 720p
<thegatekeeper> here is the screen
<serraemeira> Hello people, please help, my kubuntu 9.10 doesnt shutdown or reboot anymore
<shadeslayer> thegatekeeper: well im going offline,maybe someone will help you :)
<thegatekeeper> Panasonic TH - 50PX80U
<thegatekeeper> Graphics card is nvidia 8500GT PCI-Express
<serraemeira> Hello people, please help, my kubuntu 9.10 doesnt shutdown or reboot anymore
<thegatekeeper> 256MB
<thegatekeeper> using latest nvidia driver
<thegatekeeper> and its at 720p res
<n8wulf> serrameira, what is the last thing you did
<n8wulf> did u install something new? change a setting?
<ngong> just installed 9.10, now I want to add e.g. Konversation, however KPackageKit tells me "Package cache could not be opened". Is this ok? Shall I goon in terminal with apt-get? Or there a serious problem?
<n8wulf> ngong, as fa as I know, if the repositories are not available, the needed dependancies wont be installed, for instance
<thegatekeeper> n8wulf: any ideas about my situation?
<thegatekeeper> could it be the DPI setting?
<thegatekeeper> its hooked up the tv via a DVI to HDMI Cabke
<thegatekeeper> Cable
<n8wulf> I'm not sure if running a apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade will fix it later on
<ngong> n8wulf: that is I've got a serious problem?
<ngong> n8wulf: connection to the internet is workin
<n8wulf> gatekeeper, I see all the Specs of a sCREEN  IT SEEMS, BUT i DON'T KNOW WHAT THE PROBLEM IS?
<thegatekeeper> why the caps?
<n8wulf> sorry about the caps
<thegatekeeper> hmm
<n8wulf> stupid k/board
<thegatekeeper> ok
<n8wulf> ngong, try just the sudo apt-get update first, maybe any repositories not updated yet, will get refreshed
<BluesKaj> ngong, just check your sources.list and make sure the deb lines are uncommented (no#s) in front , then in the konsole, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install konversation
<BluesKaj> that kpackagekit seems flaky and they still haven't fixed it
<n8wulf> gatekeeper, I came in late, what is the problem mate?
<ngong> n8wulf: I did a sudo aptitude which could not understand line #5 of sources.list, that is: "deb karmic main restricted" that I do not understand
<ngong> n8wulf: it's a very fresh installation, done no changes so far
<BluesKaj> ngong, for everyones's benefit , pastebin your sources.list
<n8wulf> good idea
<ngong> BluesKaj: sorry, what is the pastebin command on ubuntu?
<n8wulf> he said that: "I did a sudo aptitude which could not understand line #5 of sources.list, that is: "deb karmic main restricted" that I do not understand"
<BluesKaj> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ngong> !pastebininit
<ngong> BluesKaj: maybe I'm too blind: I do not understand how to pastebin from the commandline and I can not lokate a simple texteditor (for cut'n paste from the screen)
<ngong> BluesKaj: lokate <- locate
<Kolia> ngong: can you add the pastebin plasmoid to your desktop?
<BluesKaj> ngong, alt+f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ngong> Kolia: till now I can not install anything new
<Kolia> you can see the desktop?
<ngong> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1267d620 - source.list
<BluesKaj> ngong , in edit find select all then copy , go to  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and paste the entry
<leetbeguinner774> someone speak french?
<maco> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<BluesKaj> ngong, uncomment lines 38, 39, 45, 46
<leetbeguinner774> ok thanks
<Kolia> leetbeguinner774: #ubuntu-fr is very active
<ngong> BluesKaj: are you sure? It's a very fresh installation.
<Kolia> ngong: i agree with BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ngong, then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install konversation
<dagon_> BluesKaj: nope, just using flash
<BluesKaj> ngong, they are commented out for legall reasons
<BluesKaj> err legal
<ngong> BluesKaj: even apt-get update tells me that line #5 is wrong
<ngong> BluesKaj: "URI parse"
<ngong_> BluesKaj: I may comment out #5 and #6, may that hurt?
<BluesKaj> ngong_, that's because there's no proper url for the repository , it should look like this  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted
<BluesKaj> those are  2 lines btw
<ngong_> BluesKaj: I commented out any line that contains "karmic" (about 15 lines), now it does some update. I wonder if this is ok.
<ngong_> BluesKaj: could you paste me a sources.list that works with 9.10?
<ma_> aiutoooooooooooooooooooo ! ! ! !
<ma_> ma cos'è questo????
<BluesKaj> ngong_, ok ..wait for a minute or 2
<ma_> c'è nessuno che parla italiano qua dentro?
<ma_> chi pò aiutarmi?
<BluesKaj> ngong_, this site will generate a sources list for your particular needs, http://techie-buzz.com/linux-tips/generate-a-sources-list-with-the-ubuntu-sources-list-generator.html
<Kolia> !it |ma_
<ubottu> ma_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ma_> grazie ... e scusate
<Kolia> no problemo ;)
<BluesKaj> ngong_, just rename your old list etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak , in case you need it if the new one doesn't do what you want
<BluesKaj> ngong_,  correction , /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<n8wulf> ngong, although commenting out anything with Karmic in it fixed your problem for now, read the earlier post about the URI that's incorrect
<intech> hallo wo bin ich gelandet
<n8wulf> <BluesKaj> ngong_, that's because there's no proper url for the repository , it should look like this  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic main restricted
<BluesKaj> oops i'm mixed up here , ngong_ too many ppl at once /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<n8wulf> ngong just needs to fix that 2 lines as pointed out
<ward__> :au VimEnter * NERDTree in my vimrc --> to open a nerdTREE when starting
<ward__> but is it possible to set it also when a new tab is opened ?
<ward__> :au TabEnter * NERDTree
<n8wulf> ?
<ward__> but that's when you enter the tab so multiple trees open
<BluesKaj> n8wulf, well the site i posted is fine for karmic , if you guys are afraid of new repos then that's a different matter
<BluesKaj> I still recommend saving the old source.list as /etc/apt/sources.list.bak , then you can always revert to it idf the newly generated one doesn't work
<n8wulf> Howto "whisper" pls?
<maco> whisper?
<BluesKaj> I hit the wrong key and pm'd him'
<n8wulf> yeah, send a msg to  user or PM them, but not in a separate Room
<n8wulf> how to PM then
<n8wulf> ?
<Kolia> n8wulf: /query username
<BluesKaj> right click on the nick in the chat text ,open query
<BluesKaj> anyway I have errands to run ...bbl
<anna_> BluesKaj: thats me again ngong on the laptop of my daughter, please see http://pastebin.ca/1744197 and http://pastebin.ca/1744179
<anna_> BlueEagle: from the generator I got some entries with missing keys, how to get them?
<n8wulf> ngong/anna , bluesKaj went offline for a while
<n8wulf> as I have to do, time to make dinner
<Alarm> is it possible to make icons not to go behind widgets ? for example some files/icons on my desktop go behind the Clock widget
<anna_> n8wulf: thank you so far, I can install now, and I may figure out the error messages later
<n8wulf> yes, you move the Clock out of the Way
<ngong_> bye from here
<njathan> is there a way to transfer files from windows share with 'resume' later support?
<Alarm> is it possible to use shadows on my windows ? i use oxygen widget style
<Izinucs> Where are wallpapers stored after you've used Desktop Settings to download a couple? I don't see what I downloaded in /usr>share>wallpapers>Air>contents.... just the original Air wallpaper
<Swinger> i IRC therfore i am
<njathan> Izinucs: its in /home/<uname>/.kde/share/wallpapers/
<Swinger> how can i join other IRC networks?
<Izinucs> njathan: thanks! that worked like a champ
<Izinucs> Ok .. here's something irritating in Dolphin.  Using split screen and moving a file from one directory to another results in a dialoge box asking if you want to "move, copy or link here" and next to each of those option is the shortcut key.   Ctrl click drag doesn't work for "copy".  With a single file the file ends up un-selected... with multiple files it unselects the one you were pointing at when you hit CTRL.. Any solutions? or am I
<Izinucs>  doing something wrong?
<philyaw> I'm having trouble installing applications in Kubuntu
<Izinucs> philyaw: how so?
<qwertz> hi, i've a problem with the nepomuk search in dolphin in kde sc 4.4 rc1
<philyaw> I want to install ndiswrapper, I am in the terminal in the ndiswrapper directory
<qwertz> dolphin: symbol lookup error: dolphin: undefined symbol: _ZNK7Nepomuk5Query5Query11toSearchUrlEv
<philyaw> when i type sudo dpkg -i ndisgtk_*.deb it says sudo dpkg -i ndisgtk_*.deb
<philyaw> sorry, it says no such file or directory
<philyaw> Here are the files it shows
<philyaw> AUTHORS    driver   INSTALL           Makefile       ndiswrapper.spec  utils
<philyaw> ChangeLog  drivers  loadndisdriver.8  ndiswrapper.8  README
<Izinucs> philyaw: don't paste here
<philyaw> sorry
<philyaw> where would i paste
<Izinucs> that's not bad.  it doesn't show a .deb in that listing..  larger paste's can be done at pastebin.com
<philyaw> alright
<philyaw> should I re-download it or something?
<Izinucs> philyaw: what you have there is what looks like the source code that needs compiling.. That I can't help you with..
<Alarm> are plasmoids related to widgets ?
<philyaw> What should I google to figure this out
<maco> Alarm: mostly theyre the same thing
<maco> plasmoid is the technical term
<maco> widget is the user-friendly one
<maco> and then what language is used to write them has some bearing
<Alarm> strange, i try to install this one : http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/Customizable+Weather+Plasmoid+%28CWP%29?content=98925 which is a widely used one
<newbie123abc> where are KDE 4.4 RC1?
<Alarm> from the widget application but i cant
<maco> the widget application?
<Alarm> i look for a good weather forecast widget
<fire`lala> newbie123abc: still nothing there for karmic :-(
<maco> oh get hot new stuff?
<Alarm> yes, i mean the one you install remove widget from the desktop
<newbie123abc> fire`lala: f............. grrrrrrrrrr
<maco> it only shows a small handful of items
<philyaw> When I'm trying to install a package and it tells me to insert the cd... and I have the Kubuntu cd in the tray.... and it keeps repeating to me to insert it and press enter...
<Alarm> and going back to supercaramba is not an option
<philyaw> What can I do?
<newbie123abc> fire`lala: a lots of bugs on beta2....somebody savemeeeeeeeeeee
<maco> if you choose different things between "recent" "popular" etc in that drop down, different ones show up
<Alarm> i know, but nothing good for weather
<philyaw> It says media change
<maco> i dont know how to change which ones show up in ghns
<philyaw> For unknown reasons
<Mamarok> newbie123abc: what are you doing on Beta 2 if you are new? This is not meant for productive use
<maco> philyaw: do you have internet access? just disable the cd and use the online repositories
<Alarm> thats why i am trying to download theoone from kde-look
<maco> philyaw: it may be assuming you have a *set* of cds with all the repos
<philyaw> ah
<philyaw> I pointed Kubuntu to several repositories
<philyaw> I typed in Cancel
<philyaw> and i think it did something
<maco> but itll try to use the cd instead of the repositories if you have it enabled
<maco> so disable the cd
<philyaw> oh
<philyaw> i see
<philyaw> In that panel where I added repos
<philyaw> Is this the official Kubuntu channel?
<luis_> Sup Ubuntu I need your help: where is the option to make the openoffice calc sheet horizontal? thanks!
<maco> philyaw: for user support, yeah
<maco> luis_: format -> document, i think
<maco> or format -> page
<e01> hello
<maco> one of those is OOo, one is MS Office for Mac...and i dont remember which is which at the moment
<e01> i have kubuntu 9.10 on dell mini 9, but i can`t find wlan0
<e01> there is only eth0 and eth1
<maco> eth1 is it
<e01> how can i add driver for wireless with monitor support
<maco> some drivers name it eth1 some name it wlan0
<philyaw> Apparently my wireless card doesn't work on my old inspiron laptop
<philyaw> With Kubuntu
<philyaw> Is there an easier way to get it to work than ndiswrapper?
<maco> you'd have to tell us what it is
<maco> Mamarok: are you around? i have to head out
<philyaw> What what is?
<maco> what the wireless card is
<Mamarok> maco: not really, about to leave in a few minutes
<e01> maco, yes eth1 is wireless to but haven`t monitor support
<maco> e01: i dont know what you mean by monitor support, sorry
<philyaw> Inspiron 1501 the card is Broadcom 1395 chipset
<e01> i was reading in forum something for other broadcom driver
<maco> philyaw: bcmwl driver should work
<maco> bcmwl-kernel-source and bcmwl-modaliases
<philyaw> It doesn't show any networks under wireless
<maco> Mamarok: ok
<maco> well those wireless questions can be answered in #ubuntu
<maco> as they're not kde-specific
<philyaw> What is the difference between Ubuntu and Kubuntu/
<maco> default applications
<philyaw> I finally got through a guide to make it work and I'm gonna restart now
<maco> and desktop environment
<philyaw> Wish me luck
<maco> gl
<anna_> what is the recommended partition editor for kubuntu? gparted?
<anna_> or is there an alternative?
<Zorael> anna_: There is a Qt-based one simply called partitionmanager (in the repos), but I'd recommend you use gparted anyway
<martijn> hi i want the nvidia driver to be installed, but i have no clue howto, seeing that every distro has another way to do this, anyone knows?
<philyaw> I'm connected to my wireless network and my wifi light is illuminated!
<philyaw> But.... Still can't pull up a webpage
<martijn> i cannot get compositing to work currently
<rama_> Hello. I am having trouble installing 9.10 on a desktop, because of the classical "sr0 I/O error". I have checked the jumpers of the optica drive and the hard drive, and the CD reader is at the far end of its cable. The md5 of the CD checks out and I have sucessfully installed a box from this CD. Anything else I should have tried ?
<shadeslayer_> hey has anyone tried to install digikam and koffice-kde4 side by side?
<newbie123abc> RC1 out?
<shadeslayer_> newbie123abc: nope
<newbie123abc> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<newbie123abc> someone get me out overrrhere
<newbie123abc> lol
<shadeslayer_> newbie123abc: um there wont be ALOT of difference b/w beta 2 and RC1
<newbie123abc> out?
<shadeslayer_> newbie123abc: NO!!
<newbie123abc> :P
 * newbie123abc installing gentoo
<shadeslayer_> newbie123abc: sure go ahead :D
<gigi_> Hi is anyone out there who can help me installing a stupid new game?
<gigi_> Hello? Tiny help please..
<rork> gigi_: which game and from which source?
<gigi_> Hi rork..thanks..
<gigi_> ok..
<gigi_> I am new so I'll try to explain
<gigi_> source is..
<gigi_> hold on..
<gigi_> http://sourceforge.net/projects/tressette
<gigi_> game is tressette
<gigi_> already downloaded
<gigi_> extracted
<gigi_> and followed stupidly instrunctions
<gigi_> but doesn't work
<rork> I guess the instructions are run "make" and "make install"?
<gigi_> YESS
<ilumi> is there an easy way to enable boot log on 9.10?
<rork> did you get an error at either of them?
<llutz> consider using checkinstall instead of just "make install"
<gigi_> don't understand : what does "easy way to enable boot log on 9.10" mean?
<llutz> ilumi: /etc/default/bootlogd set "BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=yes"
<ilumi> llutz, did that, but still no log
<ilumi> llutz, empty file
<shadeslayer> yeah sorry for that
<llutz> ilumi: not sure about karmic, but you need package sysvinit for bootlogd
<llutz> ilumi: i guess it will interfere with upstart
<shadeslayer> gigi_: whats the last message you got from me?
<ilumi> llutz, ok, i found a post that talks about that, but that's not an easy way to get it to work
<llutz> ilumi: hopefully there will be an easier one, when *buntu stops integrating upstart or upstart reaches a usable level
<gigi> what..?
<shadeslayer> gigi: untar the folder and check for any README and CMake files
<ilumi> llutz, thanks
<gigi> here you have the readme file text
<gigi> Basic Installation
<gigi> ==================
<gigi>    These are generic installation instructions.
<gigi>    The `configure' shell script attempts to guess correct values for
<gigi> various system-dependent variables used during compilation.  It uses
<FloodBotK1> gigi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shadeslayer> gigi: please pastebin it
<Bonster> morning
<gigi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/354039/
<shadeslayer> gigi: do you have the build files?
<shadeslayer> like dev packages etc
<shadeslayer> gigi: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<shadeslayer> gigi: that installs the required basic dev packages
<shadeslayer> gigi_:there?
<gigi_> yeah
<gigi_> do you need again the url?
<gigi_> or the explanation?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: did you install the package?
<shadeslayer> nope
<gigi_> no!!!
<gigi_> need the paste bin?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: can you also pastebin any other INSTALL files?
<gigi_> hold on
<gunsofbrixton> hi, what's a good vector drawing software?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: please install the build-essential package for compiling
<gigi_> which means??
<shadeslayer> gunsofbrixton: one sec
<gunsofbrixton> shadeslayer: sure :)
<shadeslayer> gunsofbrixton: for kde : karbon-kde4
<shadeslayer> gigi_: its a basic package which has the CMake compiler and some standard stuff.... 5 MB download
<shadeslayer> gunsofbrixton: there might be better ones out there,but karbon is KDE specific
<gigi_> how do I get it and then which instructions do I have to give to the terminal?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: um im telling you as we go along,you can read the README you just posted carefully if you want to cross check...
<gunsofbrixton> shadeslayer: ok cool, I'll give that a try
<shadeslayer> gigi_: well run ./configure in the unpacked folder and that should configure everything for you
<shadeslayer> !vector
<gigi_> did it many times
<gigi_> doesn' work
<shadeslayer> gigi_: yeah you need build-essential first
<gigi_> well how
<shadeslayer> gigi_: >< use : sudo apt-get install build-essential : in a terminal
<shadeslayer> !compile | gigi_
<ubottu> gigi_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shadeslayer> gigi_: better be quick ill be offline in 20 mins
<gigi_> build-essential already in
<shadeslayer> and you might have to wait for a long time before someone can help you :D
<gigi_> it's at its last ver
<gigi_> so now what?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: ok now cd to the directory and pastebin any error it spits out
<gigi_> right
<shadeslayer> gigi_: (after running ./configure)
<gigi_> Permesso negato
<gigi_> denied
<gigi_> access denied
<gigi_> should I use sudo?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: uh.. please pastebin the complete error
<shadeslayer> gigi_: and where did you untar it? did you use sudo to untar it?
<gigi_> bash: ./configure: Permesso negato
<gigi_> it was not a tar
<gigi_> it was a zip
<gigi_> and no I did not use sudo
<gigi_> I used gnome
<shadeslayer> gigi_: where did you unzip it?
<gigi_> normal graphic interface
<gigi_> in the Tressette directory
<gigi_> in which I am now
<gigi_> the files are all there
<shadeslayer> gigi_: ok,um try : chmod a+x (configure file here)
<gigi_> done
<shadeslayer> gigi_: now try to run it
<gigi_> I wrote chmod a+x configure
<gigi_> run what
<gigi_> install?
<gigi_> or make install?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: now : ./configure
<gigi_> bash: ./configure: /bin/sh^M: interprete errato: Nessun file o directory
<shadeslayer> gigi_: um?
<gigi_> no file or directory
<tsimpson> it's a DOS formatted file, it needs to be converted to Unix style
<shadeslayer> gigi_: are you in the directory where the unzipped files are?
<gigi_> yes
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: eh?
<shadeslayer> (im just downloading the source)
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: that ^M is the character Windows (and DOS) used to delimit lines
<tsimpson> well, one of them anyway
<shadeslayer> oh..
<gigi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/354048/ this is the list of files
<tsimpson> the tool tofrodos can be used to convert it to unix style
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: so just chage the first line?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: can you pastebin INSTALL too?
<gigi_> yeah
<gigi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/354052/
<shadeslayer> gigi_: wasnt that the readme you posted?
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: the whole thing needs converting, you install tofrodos and use "dos2unix <filename>" to convert
<gigi_> yes
<shadeslayer> gigi_: yeah so i need the INSTALL file mentioned in the list
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: just the ./configure script?
<gigi_> that is that one
<draik> How can I get my old config of GRUB?
<gigi_> it is called INSTALL
<tsimpson> hopefully just that
<draik> The new version of GRUB isn't being updated with new kernels
<gigi_> but it's a text
<shadeslayer> gigi_: and what about the README.txt?
<shadeslayer> nevermind i downloaded it
<gigi_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/354056/
<gigi_> it doesn' say anything
<shadeslayer> yeah :P
<gigi_> does it?
<shadeslayer> nope
<gigi_> suggestions?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: ok install tofrodos
<gigi_> how??
<shadeslayer> gigi_: i m trying to compile it here
<shadeslayer> gigi_: same way as build-essential,swap build-essential with tofrodos
<shadeslayer> gigi_: sudo apt-get install tofrodos
<gigi_> done
<shadeslayer> gigi_: dos2unix configure
<gigi_> done
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: http://pastebin.ca/1744358
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: there are so many packages with SDL.... which one?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: now : ./configure
<shadeslayer> gigi_: any errors? please pastebin
<gigi_> That's what happened http://paste.ubuntu.com/354057/
<shadeslayer> gigi_: yeah im working on that
<gigi_> Great!!!
<shadeslayer> gigi_: you might need : libsdl-net1.2-dev : not sure though
<gigi_> so?
<gigi_> where do I get it?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: just a sec,im installing the dev packages myself and ill let you know :D
<shadeslayer> gimme 2 mins :P
<gigi_> you're coooool!!!!
<shadeslayer> thats cuz its 4oC outside
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: libsdl1.2-dev
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: not libsdl-net1.2-dev?
<tsimpson> !find sdl-config
<ubottu> File sdl-config found in libsdl1.2-dev, lush-library
<shadeslayer> ah..
<shadeslayer> gigi_: install libsdl1.2-dev,thanks to tsimpson
<tsimpson> if you type a command in a shell, and it's not install, it should tell you what package(s) has it
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: libsdl-net1.2-dev worked too
<gigi_> so what do I exactly do now?
<tsimpson> because libsdl-net1.2-dev depends on libsdl1.2-dev, so you basically installed both
<shadeslayer> gigi_: install  libsdl1.2-dev with : sudo apt-get install  libsdl1.2-dev
<Izinucs> How do I configure "Forward" email in Kontact to include the original text?  It's currently defaulting to an attachment of the forwarded message.
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: gah... make errors :P
<gigi_> doin'
<gigi_> workin' hard
<tsimpson> put them on paste.ubuntu.com and I'll take a look
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: http://pastebin.ca/1744374
<gigi_> wow!
<gigi_> 3 minutes remaining
<Izinucs> There's a widget you can get that will put pastbin.com on the desktop.. drag file and drop
<tsimpson> hmm missing .po files
<Daughain> Such a useful widget, that.
<shadeslayer> yep... theres no deps folder yet make looks for them
<shadeslayer> Daughain: yeah
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: checkout the out folder
<shadeslayer> .dll's and .exe's
<gigi_> done http://paste.ubuntu.com/354060/
<shadeslayer> gigi_: now : ./configure
<gigi_> done http://paste.ubuntu.com/354061/
<shadeslayer> gigi_: now run : make
<gigi_> error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/354063/
<shadeslayer> gigi_: yeah tsimpson is checking that out :)
<gigi_> thanks to you both guys!!
<naftilos76> hi everyone, is there a subtitle editor for KDE ?
<shadeslayer> naftilos76: i think there is one... one sec
<naftilos76> i just can't remember which one...
<naftilos76> shadeslayer - found anything?
<shadeslayer> naftilos76: nope
<shadeslayer> !find subtitle
<ubottu> Found: gnome-subtitles, libsubtitleeditor-dev, libsubtitleeditor0, libsubtitles-perl, subtitleeditor (and 2 others)
<tsimpson> shadeslayer: this source is really broken
<shadeslayer> tsimpson: hmm... tell that to gigi_ :P
<shadeslayer> naftilos76: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ksubeditor/
<gigi_> what guys?
<naftilos76> i know that - i was just wondering whether they have anything for KDE in the repos...
<shadeslayer> naftilos76: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Subtitle+Composer?content=69822
<shadeslayer> naftilos76: nope
<gigi_> Help! You left me alone?
<u19809> hi all, is there any OpenOffice specific channel ? After kubuntu upgrade my master pages no longer show when editing slides (they show in the slide show though)
<shadeslayer> gigi_: the source is borked
<shadeslayer> naftilos76: http://ppa.launchpad.net/goliash/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subtitlecomposer/ << PPA for second link
<gigi_> shit! so I have to give it up?
<naftilos76> shadeslayer - thanks man!
<shadeslayer> gigi_: afraid so.. unless tsimpson can come up with something magical
<gigi_> :-(((((((((((((((((
<gigi_> Thanks anyway guys, for the big effort.
<shadeslayer> gigi_: why not try some other game?
<shadeslayer> gigi_: from the repos
<gigi_> there's not tressette
<tsimpson> gigi_: looks like it's really only meant to compile on Windows
<gigi_> whaaaaa!!!! :-(
<shadeslayer> gigi_: lol...
<tsimpson> and (speaking as someone who codes), it's poor quality
<tsimpson> looks like it was written by a poorly educated child
<tsimpson> on a bad day
<gigi_> thanks again and again..
<gigi_> by guys
<gigi_> bye bye
<shadeslayer> gigi_: bye :)
<dod> buna
<dod> am o prob cu ubuntu
<draik> How can I revert to have GRUB which worked?
<soee> hi
<Pavel_S> hi
<soee> guys why theres no kde 4.4 rc1 in ppa yet?
<Quintasan> soee: nope, mesa was broken, fix was submitted and now it's building, when it's done we will probably get it released
<soee> Quintasan: how lonk does it usualy take to build ?
<soee> *long
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> I'm having problems installing a new icon theme in kubuntu karmic
<Wolfcastle> when clicking install the mouse icon changes to busy
<Wolfcastle> and after a while I get a message
<Wolfcastle> saying "can't install icon theme"
<Kqz> kompozer have syntax highlight??
<Izinucs> How do I move all my Evolution contacts to Kontact?
<milan> hi guys
<milan> I need some graphic adapter help here
<milan> its to damn confusing
<milan> By default radeon is used, but no compositioning for kwin
<milan> fglrx brought too much instability
<mauri> how can activate zvbi in my karmic?
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> how do you install a kdm theme?
<Wolfcastle> it's in tar.gz format
<froglet> I take it bugs in Jaunty are not being fixed, is that correct?  I still have a problem not being able to encrypt files with kgpg
<froglet> Karmic is too unstable
<froglet> I would put my netbook on the LTS version but nothing prior to Jaunty will install on my netbook
<newbie123abc> RC1 out?
<cybeh> hey all can anybody help me with xorg.conf issue with DVI output
<cybeh> am getting a resolution for 1280x720
<Izinucs> cybeh: what kind of card are you using?
<cybeh> its a Intel DG35 Mainboard
<cybeh> x3500
<cybeh> http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3109456.0
<Izinucs> cybeh: ati x3500?
<cybeh> nopes Intel has a manborad with onboard DVI
<cybeh> read the forum post it will help
<Izinucs> cybeh: did.. was just looking for the vid card type.. Intel cards are pretty well supported but have had some issues with the driver in the last couple of releases.. 9.10 I think is much better and will be better still in 10.04.  The thing is xorg.conf isn't really used unless you custom write one.. the entire vid system is controlled by xrandr and can be manipulated via cli for adding resolutions that are not immediately recognized.
<Izinucs> cybeh: type xrandr into a terminal and it will output what resolutions are currently listed for xrandr to make use of.
<Izinucs> cybeh: check out http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<cybeh_> Izinucs: sorry lost the PPP link
<cybeh_> do you have any suggestion?
<Izinucs> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12  check out this link.. xrandr controls the video system.. xorg.conf is only used if you want to write a custom one..
<Izinucs> cybeh: type xrandr into a terminal and it will output what resolutions are currently listed for xrandr to make use of.
<Izinucs> cybeh: did.. was just looking for the vid card type.. Intel cards are pretty well supported but have had some issues with the driver in the last couple of releases.. 9.10 I think is much better and will be better still in 10.04.  The thing is xorg.conf isn't really used unless you custom write one.. the entire vid system is controlled by xrandr and can be manipulated via cli for adding resolutions that are not immediately recognized.
<Izinucs> cybeh: those were the posts you might have missed
<cybeh_> thanks
<cybeh_> currently the DVI is disconneted should i Connect it
<cybeh_> thanks Izinucs can I delete the existing modes
<cybeh_> DVI1 connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 1280x720       60.0 +   50.0 640x480        60.0
<Izinucs> cybeh_: you mean what's listed in xrandr?
<newbie123abc> RC1 out?
<pinkisntwell> how can i set the mouse to scroll more than 12 lines each time/
<pinkisntwell> ?
<cybeh_> Izinucs: i added the 1024x768 mode
<cybeh_> now its showing it in the xrandr
<Izinucs> cybeh_: ok.. I'm confused as to what you're asking me
<cybeh_> thanks mate looks like this should work
<cybeh_> coz now i get the option of choosing the correct resolution
<Izinucs> cybeh_: cool.. It's a different way of doing things..
<cybeh_> in the DVI
<cybeh_> yeah didnt know that its that simple
<cybeh_> lemme restart xorg and come back
<cybeh_> do i need to restart xorg
<Izinucs> but not overly intuitive.. you have know about it then search for the how to's.. for a new user that can be problemmatic.. (one reason why I stick with nvidia)
<cybeh_> coz I think I just got an error of mode not supported
<cybeh_> its flashing mode not supported on the screen when I switch to HDMI
<iconmefisto> have you created your own xorg.conf? or running without one?
<soee> kubuntu.org: KDE SC 4.4 Release Candidate 1 packages available :D
<JontheEchidna> wow, that was quick
<JontheEchidna> I just posted that :)
<soee> i dont have them in updates :/
<JontheEchidna> hmm, might be a few minutes more
<soee> ok
<soee> ok theyr here :D
<soee> thanx a lot !! :D
<JontheEchidna> :)
<soee> updating, we will see how it works now -.-
<JontheEchidna> oh, almost forgot to add a note about virtuoso....
<Izinucs> what's available for kde that is similar to Picasa?  cataloging, tagging etc
<soee> brb
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE SC 4.3.4 for Karmic in the Kubuntu PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.3.4 | KDE SC 4.4 rc1 in the Kubuntu Beta PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-1 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuideli
<soee> i have a feeling that with rc1 kubuntu works a bit faster
* Tm_T changed the topic of #kubuntu to: Official Kubuntu support | Kubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala released! | Download Kubuntu 9.10: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu | KDE 4.3.4 in backports | KDE SC 4.4rc1 in the Kubuntu Beta PPA: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.4-rc-1 | FAQ: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ | Pastes: http://paste.ubuntu.com | Chat in #kubuntu-offtopic | Guidelines: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/IrcGuidelines
<iconmefisto> JontheEchidna: maybe you can give me a definitive answer. is pulseaudio installed by default in kubuntu karmic?
<JontheEchidna> iconmefisto: It is not installed by default.
<iconmefisto> thanks
<JontheEchidna> no prob
<soee> hmm, there are still some annoying bugs :(
<iconmefisto> soee: such as?
<JontheEchidna> Izinucs: maybe digikam is what you're looking for?
<Laeborg> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Laeborg> How does this works with KDE ?
<iconmefisto> soee: plasma UI bugs, or worse?
<soee> inclement: i have 2 panels on my desktop, if i click the one @ the top and open bar with widgets then if i close it there are some artefacts after this bar
<Tm_T> Laeborg: works
<Tm_T> soee: blame might be in graphicsdrivers
<soee> inclement: now after updates there are also some strange signs on top panel background
<Tm_T> Dekans: please don't use awaynicks
<JontheEchidna> oh, actually I think that's not a graphics driver bug. let me see if I can find the kde bug
<Laeborg> just apt-get install compiz ?
<soee> inclement: also on the tool box background
<iconmefisto> Laeborg: you know there are kwin desktop effects, right?
<Laeborg> nope
<Laeborg> ah
<iconmefisto> Laeborg: right-click the titlebar of a kde window, configure desktop behaviour
<inclement> soee: I'm not sure you mean 'inclement' there
<soee> inclement: wait a moment
<Laeborg> http://www.myupload.dk/showfile/402529051bd.png/
<Izinucs> JontheEchidna: I have that and it's a great program but doesn't do what Picasa does.. could be I just haven't found all its features yet..
<iconmefisto> Laeborg: what version kde/kubuntu?
<soee> inclement: look @ the 1st screen: http://yfrog.com/j0zrzutekranu6dp (the top bar)
<Laeborg> kde 4.3.2, kubuntu 9.10
<Laeborg> I guess it could something with my dual monitor ?
<JontheEchidna> soee: I seem to remember seeing a but about that at bugs.kde.org, but I can't find it at the moment
<JontheEchidna> *a bug about that
<soee> JontheEchidna: ok, ill show u the tool box, wait a moment
<iconmefisto> Laeborg: I've had some effects not activating before, but cube, login and logout, fade, window switching ones, they've always worked for me
<soee> inclement, JontheEchidna: this happens sometimes: http://yfrog.com/e5zrzutekranu7p but usually it looks like.. (wait a moment -:)
<soee> inclement, JontheEchidna: http://yfrog.com/2dzrzutekranu8ip this is how tool box looks like (look @ background)
<soee> those whote shapes can be faund also @ the top bar background
<soee> *white
<JontheEchidna> the square in the box is a change to the air theme: http://imagebin.ca/view/Fsgv9sju.html
<JontheEchidna> it used to be circles
<JontheEchidna> my toolbox looks like this, I think the square placement is semi-random: http://imagebin.ca/view/1CHOhWk.html
<soee> JontheEchidna: your tb looks good, but with mine there is something wrong i think :/
<soee> can u tell me, how can i turn off white "shadows" around texts in infoboxes (the ones you when you hover icon etc)
<soee> *ones u see
<philyaw> how do i download the latest headers?
<Izinucs> philyaw: typically you use the update manager.. if they are there then there's no issue.. if they are not and you're getting them from someplace else then you need to know what you're doing.  If you have to ask you shouldn't
<Izinucs> philyaw: maybe.. I miss read.. headers for an existing kernel? not a kernel?  then it will be in the package manager..
<philyaw> Eh, I'm trying to get my wireless card to work in Kubuntu and I get error messages when following any guide
<philyaw> All guides I'm following are specific for Ubuntu
<philyaw> Could the fact I'm using Kubunt affect the installation process?
<Izinucs> philyaw: nope.
<Izinucs> philyaw: headers should be in the repo's for your kernel though.. they have to be matched to your kernel..
<philyaw> lzinucs, "You need a recent kernel, at least 2.6.16, with header files for the
<philyaw> kernel. Make sure there is a link to the kernel source from the modules
<philyaw> directory should have at least 'include' directory and '.config' file."
<philyaw> I have most recent headers yet I don't have the .config file
<Izinucs> philyaw:  are you running the 9.10 release?
<philyaw> Yes
<Izinucs> philyaw: what kernel are you running the 15 or 17?
<philyaw> lzinucs, Not sure, how can I tell?
<iconmefisto> uname -r
<philyaw> 2.6.31-14-generic
<Izinucs> philyaw: on my system I have both the .16 & the newer .17 .. open kPackageKit and search for "headers" the packages with an "X" next to them on the right means they are installed.. If you havent done your updates yet do that.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade .. and you should receive them
<philyaw> I'm getting error messages every time I try to do something
<philyaw> I can't set up ndiswrapper because of this
<philyaw> How do I reinstall Kubuntu?
<LostCause> whats the error?
<philyaw> just a sec
<iconmefisto> philyaw: tried installing linux-headers-generic ?
<philyaw> Yeah, i have the latest of pretty much everything
<Izinucs> I don't think he has an internet connection on that computer.
<philyaw> I am online on it now
<philyaw> I just have to have it plugged in
<Izinucs> oh.. ok
<datr> wow
<philyaw> I got my light to come on and it says im connected to my network
<soee> do u know how can i turn off this background around texts: http://img31.yfrog.com/i/62010128.png/?
<philyaw> But the DCHP isn't coming through
<LostCause> this is the computer your on right now?
<philyaw> Yeah
<LostCause> did you give it a static address?
<philyaw> I don't know
<philyaw> The problem I"m having during install is when i use the "make" command
<philyaw> home/philyaw/ndiswrapper-1.55/driver/ntoskernel.h:905: error: implicit declaration of function ‘cmpxchg8b’
<Izinucs> philyaw: the problem is you can't get to the net and update your system.. once that done you'll have the right headers etc. AND you may discover that your wireless will "just work"
<philyaw> lzinucs, I'm online on the computer right now and have updated headers
<iconmefisto> soee: are you using folder view on your desktop?
<philyaw> I also have some distros as well
<soee> iconmefisto: yes i do
<philyaw> sorry, repos
<iconmefisto> soee: right-click on desktop, folder view activity settings
<iconmefisto> soee: then go to display, and turn off "shadows"
<iconmefisto> soee: let me know if that fixed it
<soee> iconmefisto: this option allows me to turn off shadow under icon names only
<iconmefisto> soee: did you try it?
<soee> iconmefisto: yes
<soee> iconmefisto: maybe i have to logout or reboot also ?
<iconmefisto> soee: on mine it changes when I click OK on the dialog. and it doesn't seem to affect icon text, just the popups when hovering
<philyaw> How do I search for non-application type files
<philyaw> like driver/ntoskernel.h
<soee> :/
<soee> iconmefisto: u are on 4.4 rc1?
<iconmefisto> soee: yes, just installed. maybe I should log out/in
<soee> iconmefisto: im after reboot
<iconmefisto> soee: ok I'll reboot and see what happens
<soee> iconmefisto: ok
<philyaw> Someone on a forum had  a crazy fix that made the "make" command work for me
<ahsan> hello
<ahsan> can anybody help
<ahsan> i just upgraded my hardy to karmic
<Kolia> !ask - ahsan
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ahsan> n den installed firefox 3.5 over 3
<Kolia> !ask |ahsan
<ubottu> ahsan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iconmefisto> soee: same as before, but you're right, that setting only affects icons, not plasma widget text
<soee> iconmefisto: and u have this shadow also ?
<ahsan> ok after upgrading to karmic i tried to upgrade firefox from 3.5 to 3, but none of em r working neither i m geting any icon in list of internet programmes, n my kpackagekit is not working after tat, its givivg msg to install apt or synaptic n try to resolve brken dependencies
<ahsan> i m new t linux
<iconmefisto> soee: on widgets yes, on icon text on the desktop no, but on text when hovering on desktop icons, yes. when I turn off shadows, the shadows on hovered icons disappears, but not the text on other widgets
<soee> iconmefisto: ok
<iconmefisto> soee: maybe the plasma widgets don't know about that setting in 4.4RC and will eventually be updated?
<soee> iconmefisto: do u have some eee... bug maybe? when iresizing some program widnow - a bit transparent blue area?
<Daatr> i have ubuntu. i installed kubuntu, now i want uninstall it. how?
<iconmefisto> window resizing seems fine here. in what window does this happen? all windows?
<LostCause> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<LostCause> or you could just select a gnome seesion at the login window
<LostCause> session
<Daatr> <LostCause> tnx
<ahsan> my kpackagekit is not working
<iconmefisto> Daatr: that won't remove much at all. look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Daatr> tnank you
<Daatr> hm... sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<soee> iconmefisto: yes all windows when im holding mouse button pressed and resizing
<Daatr> Package kubuntu-desktop is not installed, so not removed
<Daatr> but i still have kde session
<ahsan> my software management kit is not working n i m not able to open hotmail  in konqueror
<dthacker> Hi,  I'm trying to connect my printer to my Kubuntu system, but I'm unable to print a test page.
<dthacker> The printer is communicating, but wants me to PC LOAD EXEC
<soee> ok here is the tip how to crash program luncher: run pl using alt+f1, type some text and hold right arrow, it will crash, run it again and o the same, this time its dead for good :/
<iconmefisto> Daatr: you have to remove the packages that the kubuntu-desktop meta-package installed. follow the link I posted ^^
<soee> *alt+f2
<Daatr> thank you! :)
<Xnet0> Hello, I am having problems with the GRUB bootloader. Could anyone help?
<soee> someone who is using vlc ?
<iconmefisto> Xnet0, soee: details?
<ahsan> plz  help me wid Kpackagelist
<iconmefisto> ahsan: what's wrong?
<soee> inclement: if i run vlc (doesnt matter if it plas something or not) there are some lags when i draw selection on desktop
<Xnet0> iconmefistom, Error: 17 (which i know to be related to partition tables. After looking at the partitions on my hard drive, the Windows XP partition is black coloured and has a warning sign. The name is "unknown". I am unable to boot into both Liinux and Windows. Also, Linux cannot recognise the harddrive.)
<Xnet0> I feel as if a major error has occured. I think I lost all of my stuff.
<iconmefisto> Xnet0: karmic 9.10 ?
<Xnet0> No, its actually 9.04, but the issue is with grub.. I cant seem to recover my files.
<Xnet0> The Windows partition is unaccessable.
<iconmefisto> Xnet0: so you haven't installed grub2, right?
<iconmefisto> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Xnet0> thx ill check it out
<siegie> I can't transfer files from my phone with bluetooth, to my notebook. I must give an access code. Communication from my notebook to the phone works fine. Does anyone know the default code?
<iconmefisto> soee: seems you have quite a few desktop-related quirks. maybe try creating a new user and see if it's still the same there. or rename ~/.kde/share/config to ~/.kde/share/config.backup and log out/in and see if there is any difference with new settings
<soee> iconmefisto: ok ill try
<iconmefisto> soee: if you do the renaming of config folder, to restore your old desktop settings you should rename config.backup when kde is NOT running, then log in
<siegie> problem solved  Its 0000
<Philyll> What was the command to remove the Linux partition?
<newbie123abc> hi roman
<newbie123abc> s
<newbie123abc> RC1 out?
<Tm_T> newbie123abc: see topic
<ahsan_> hello
<newbie123abc> ops
<ahsan_> kpackagelist not working , giving msg to use apt or synaptic yo resolve broken dependencies so temme how can i resove broken dependencies
<newbie123abc> Great
<newbie123abc> rs
<ceo> Greetings
<Daughain> Mortning.
<ceo> so what is the purpose of this system
<ceo> im a newbie
<Daughain> To runb a computer?
<solaris> saludos
<Daughain> Well, Ibguess tehcnically to allow a human useable interface for silicon chips.
<ahsan_> kpackagelist not working , giving msg to use apt or synaptic yo resolve broken dependencies so temme how can i resove broken dependencies
<Daughain> ahsan_: Try update manager?
<soee> iconmefisto: ok im on new settings and the problem with resizing dissapeard but thr vlc still makes lags with selection, maybe its the program fault ?
<xixor> Howdy, just to confirm, the kubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso image will be the 64 bit image for intel processors as well right?  Not just AMD?
<supermagnum> hi, do anyone know how i can load s19 files in to a megasquirt with linux ?
<newbie123abc> nepomuk doesn't work.
<newbie123abc> Virtuoso RDF server required...what is that?
<soee> newbie123abc: tid u installed virtuoso-server and driver ?
<soee> *did
<newbie123abc> soee: which packages?
<soee> newbie123abc: virtuoso-server  and virtuoso-driver
<newbie123abc> soee: srry
<soee> guys do still have networkmanager crash when loggin out.rebooting etc ?
<newbie123abc> soee: networkmanager appear at top left side
<newbie123abc> soee: strageous
<newbie123abc> strangeous
<newbie123abc> mixer too
<soee> newbie123abc: i have mixer on the right position but networmmanager is in upper left corner :/
<soee> and still crashing plasma when turning off
<sourcemaker_> are you using ext4 as your default file system?
<soee> sourcemaker_: who ?
<newbie123abc> soee: in the 4.4 beta 2 mixer appear on the correct position
<newbie123abc> soee: but RC1 not
<sourcemaker_> soee: all of you :-)
<soee> sourcemaker_: yes im on ext4
<newbie123abc> sourcemaker_: me too
<sourcemaker_> soee: do you think it is really faster?
<soee> sourcemaker_: i dont know im using it long time and works fine for me :)
<sourcemaker_> soee: ok thanks
<max_> Can anyone help me get MIDI working in kubuntu? I'm trying to update some musical gear with a MIDI to USB cable, but when the program that updates it tries to connect it tells me that the "MIDI Device is Busy"
<philyaw> how do I remove ubuntu?
<philyaw> or kubuntu
<newbie123abc> okular bug persists
<Quintasan> newbie123abc: might being more precise? what bug and when? can you reproduce it?
<newbie123abc> when a file is saved, okular refreshs at top of document
<newbie123abc> Quintasan: ^
<newbie123abc> Quintasan: lastest version that works is 4.3.4
<Quintasan> newbie123abc: and you are running?
<newbie123abc> Quintasan: 4.3.90
<newbie123abc> Quintasan: kde's version
<Quintasan> newbie123abc: well, check KDE bugzilla for it
<newbie123abc> Quintasan: how could i force a version without kde-full bug me?
<Quintasan> newbie123abc: wait, what? I somehow fail to follow your thought proccess
<newbie123abc> Quintasan: i wold like to just install okular 4.3.4 n' lock at that version
<newbie123abc> Quintasan: kde-full 4.3.90 pseudo-require okular 4.3.90
<Quintasan> sudo apt-get install okular=<theversionyouwant>
<newbie123abc> Quintasan: but, every time i want upgrade system, aptitude: or remove kde-full, or remove updates okular
<newbie123abc> ", or updates okular"*
<Quintasan> newbie123abc: hmm, beats me then :(
<Shaun32> what's up
#kubuntu 2010-01-10
<ahsan_> i hav some speed issues wid karmic
<ahsan_> is it slower than hardy
<ahsan_> i jus upgraded to karmic
<Wolfcastle> hello
<Wolfcastle> anyone using lokalize? need a little help
<aquileo> hello
<sheperd> hi
<kaddi> is there a decay time for bugs? I reported one I would really like to see fixed a year ago and updated it over the last 12 month, without anybody else taking a look at it
<kaddi> is there anything i can do?
<kaddi> should I just refile it?
<supermagnum> is there some GUI that handles com port setting ?
<jwill-> supermagnum: Well, iptables, but it's not exactly a GUI...
<Izinucs>  supermagnum you trying to get a fax modem working?
<supermagnum> no, trying to flash a megasquirt
<Izinucs> supermagnum: usb or serial db9/25?
<supermagnum> RS-232
<supermagnum> aka db9
<supermagnum> stty1
<Izinucs> supermagnum: ah.. you know the port..
<Izinucs> supermagnum: not sure really... unless there is a modem program that allow setting of the com port like gtkfax (not sure what the kde version is).. what piece of software does the flashing?
<supermagnum> mtxloader
<supermagnum> and there is no settings for coms in that
<Izinucs> supermagnum: will it allow putting the settings in there
<supermagnum> nope, i cannot find any settings on the menu
<supermagnum> just: file -> load firmware , get ECU signature , quit
<supermagnum> and port: /dev/ttyS1
<Izinucs> supermagnum: maybe it handles it internally
<supermagnum> thats possible
<supermagnum> whats the bootstrap.s19 for ?
<ilumi> i added some scripts to rc.d, and im getting a inittab file error, how can i fix this?
<Izinucs> supermagnum: http://www.cs.uml.edu/~fredm/cher/contrib/download-68hc11/readme
<newbie123abc> KTTS fail?
<newbie123abc> where is it?
<jwill-> newbie123abc: Has it been ported from kde3?
<newbie123abc> jwill-: no
<jwill-> newbie123abc: Well... then there's no KTTS for kde4...
<newbie123abc> jwill-: okular msg
<jwill-> newbie123abc: ?
<Dragnslcr> !info ktts
<ubottu> Package ktts does not exist in karmic
<jwill-> newbie123abc: You want to read some text in a pdf document?
<Dragnslcr> !info kttsd
<ubottu> kttsd (source: kdeaccessibility): a Text-to-Speech system for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.3.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1390 kB, installed size 3348 kB
<Dragnslcr> Is that what you're looking for, newbie123abc?
<newbie123abc> jwill-: i want, but my master thesis no.
<newbie123abc> jwill-: gotcha
<jwill-> Huh, guess it was ported to kde4.
<newbie123abc> jwill-: kde clock speech
<newbie123abc> jwill-: i'll go disable it
<jwill-> newbie123abc: I don't know what you're talking about.
<_2> hello cups question...   i'm on 127.0.0.1:631  trying to configure my print system   and it's asking for username and password....   ummm is that something that i have to setup  or is it the system user/passwd pair ?    my system is not exactly default and i may need to adjust username or something.  any help with cups ?
<newbie123abc> jwill-: clock -> right click -> "digital clock setup" -> general
<jwill-> newbie123abc: Yes.  What about it, though?
<newbie123abc> jwill-: when kde try to speech clock, that msg appear
<newbie123abc> jwill-: KTTS........
<jwill-> newbie123abc: Install kttsd like Dragnsl`cr said.
<jwill-> newbie123abc: sudo aptitude install kttsd
<newbie123abc> jwill-: ok
<Izinucs> Is there a kde front end for efax?
<_2> gmt (greenwitch mean time)  which dirrcetion is +5  ?
<Izinucs> east of you
<_2> Izinucs then why is us eastern time == gmt+5     what am i missing about that ?
<Izinucs> Eastern US is -5.. I'm in Calif and that is -8
<_2> Izinucs sudo tzconfig  and select gmt-8  and see if it is right
<Izinucs> sudo txconfig is deprecated .. says to use dpkg-reconfigure tzdata.. however if you think about it if the sun is just peaking out in London (gmt apx) at 6am.. what time is it on the US east coast?  1am.. so the east coast is 5 hours behind London thus -5.. those who are +5 are ahead of London
<_2> Izinucs no argument about your logic.  it's sound.   problem is that tzconfig/what ever replaced it   is still backwards    for an acurate setting for us western is gmt+8      why?   i don't know.
<Izinucs> _2: I get so many updates for tzconfig I just gotta wonder.. At least on install when you get to the area to pick your time zone it is represented correctly.. perhaps your bios is set for your local time and tzconfig is seeing that and simply saying that gmt is +8 or +5 or whatever
<ilumi> i added some scripts to rc.d, and im getting a inittab file error, how can i fix this?
<thegatekeeper> any ideas why i get nvidia0 input output error when startx
<thegatekeeper> usint 195.30
<ilumi> can anyone running kubuntu 9.10 check if there is a /etc/inittab file?
<Fanfare> ilumi: theres none!
<ilumi> Fanfare: thanks, can you check if there is one anywhere?
<ilumi> Fanfare: locate inittab or find?
<Fanfare> ilumi: /usr/lib/upstart/migrate-inittab.pl
<Fanfare> ilumi: iirc there is /etc/console.con or something...
<Fanfare> f
<ilumi> Fanfare: ok, thanks
<Guest52144> guys
<daskreech> bots
<Guest52144> i have a quick question, i accidently removed the app launcher "K" think from the left side fo the bar and now it will only add to right side, any ideas?
<daskreech> Guest52144: click the cashew at the end of the bar. If you mouse over any widget on it you will get a cross with four arrows which means you can move the widget. Just Klick and drag it to where you want
<daskreech> You can click the desktop or the close button on the options bar to come out of edit mode
<Guest52144> brilliant
<Guest52144> daskreech: thank yu
<Guest52144> you
<Guest52144> i'm a noob so i have a few more questions, how do i authenticate my identinty in Quassel?
<daskreech> Guest52144: I assume you mean to IRC?
<daskreech> !register | Guest52144 Thats an IRC thing. Read this
<ubottu> Guest52144 Thats an IRC thing. Read this: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<xixor> Howdy, so, just installed kubuntu and samba, I can right click in dolphin and configure a share, so I made a public writeable share with guest accounts permitted.  Read only = no, and I select my user in the specified users as the share admin.  However, when I mount the share from my mac, and login as the Guest, the share is un-writeable, and I am unable to mount the share using my username and password.  Is there anything else that must be done to setup samb
<Guest52144> daskreech: yes, I have a registered nickname but just want to use quaseel
<xixor> with kde?
<daskreech> Guest52144: Ah you want to know how to get Quassel to register with nickerv for you?
<Guest52144> daskreech: correct
<Zhenya> I got it to work
<Zhenya> WOOT
<daskreech> Guest96263: Settings -> Configure Quassel -> Networks -> Auto Identify
<daskreech> Guest96263: Whoot
<Guest96263> weird it broke.....
<Zhenya> testing again!
<Guest40946> dang it, it is saying i failed to identify
<daskreech> Guest40946: you put the top form as nickserv and the bottom form as your password?
<Guest40946> daskreech: correct!
<Zhenya> ok i think that worked woot
<Zhenya> Now i have another question? do y'all know what firefox keeps closing when i try to install adobe air?
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: when does it close?
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: once the install starts to load, but konquerer is working so i'll just use that for this purpose :D
<iconmefisto> I just started the install and firefox is still doing fine
<daskreech> Zhenya: What it's closing?
<Zhenya> all of firefox
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: install completed, firefox still running. maybe a problem with your firefox profile?
<Zhenya> must be
<Zhenya> i'm brand new to linux so this is taking some getting used to!
<daskreech> Welcome to linux!
<daskreech> I will tell you right now that Adobe Air is tested against Gnome or more specifically metacity so if things are not working swap out kwin for metacity
<daskreech> That is if you really want Adobe Air
<Zhenya> daskreech: i have no idea wat kwin and metacity are :P i feel like  a little n00bster
<Zhenya> i only want air for tweetdeck
<Zhenya> and suggestions for a better twitter client?
<aahicnow> anyone here successfully gotten a rogers stick working
<tcarter> I have connected my computer to my tv via HDMI cable....why can't i get a picture?
<tcarter> anyone there?
<aahicnow> laptop? desktop?
<tcarter> desktop
<aahicnow> so u have disconnectedur monitor or u have dual outputs
<tcarter> i have monitor hooked up via rgb....and  tv via hdmi
<tcarter> both oututs on same graphics card
<tcarter> outputs
<aahicnow> does ur video card support running both at same time
<tcarter> not sure
<aahicnow> id start there
<Zhenya> guys just did some updates and now when i reboot i have a -14 and -17 kernel
<tcarter> hhow would i procede then
<Zhenya> do i need to remove the 14 kernel leave or what? it's just adding extra lines to my gnu dual boot menu
<aahicnow> read up on your video card
<tcarter> ok
<Fanfare> Zhenya: removing 14 kernel is optional and does not harm... its there as a fallback...
<aahicnow> anyone here successfully gotten a rogers stick working
<Zhenya> Fanfare: is it taking up room?
<Fanfare> Zhenya: sure it does
<Zhenya> Fanfare: gotcha, do you approximately how much? where would i look?
<Fanfare> well, kernel itself ~3-4 MB
<Zhenya> Fanfare: oh thats it? so its not like 100-500 megs?
<Fanfare> Zhenya: ok, with the rest its ~ 10 MB
<Zhenya> Fanfare: gotcha. thank you1
<Zhenya> !
<Zhenya> also
<Fanfare> Zhenya: depends on headers, etc...
<Zhenya> is there a way to install the ubuntu app manager? from what i understand its kinda like an app store for ubuntu
<Zhenya> i'm using the apt-get command to get vlc right nw
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: there is kpackagekit for kde, if you prefer a gui. you can also get to it from systemsettings, add & remove software
<daskreech> Zhenya: Choqok
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: i also read that the ubuntu one is way superior to kpackagekit, is that true? how do i download apt files and have them run properly?
<daskreech> Zhenya: For a twitter client
<Zhenya> daskreech: thanks getting it now :D
<daskreech> Zhenya: The Kernels exist side by side on your computer you can boot into any version you like. The old ones are kept around in case something breaks you can simply choose an old one and boot up to have everythign working again. Removal is at your discretion
<daskreech> aahicnow: What's a rogers stick?
<aahicnow> bradband internet stick
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: the only advantage I can see is synaptic (the ubuntu one) lets you do things like install a particular version of a program and hold it (and not try to upgrade it when there are upgrades available)
<aahicnow> broadband*
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: gotcha. Ok i'm going to listen to y'all :D
<daskreech> aahicnow: An internet stick? How does it work?
<Fanfare> aahicnow: umts/gprs-stick?
<daskreech> !gprs
<aahicnow> yes
<aahicnow> it was working under easy peasy and 9.04
<aahicnow> now i upgarded to 9.10 and dead
<aahicnow> it never finds the modem
<Zhenya> i'm getting things working, this is AWESOME!
<Daughain> aahicnow: Upgrade has issues......Fresh install is the way to go.
<daskreech> aahicnow: It doesn't get a /dev device ?
<aahicnow> by upgrade  i mean wipe drive and install
<daskreech> Zhenya: it gets more frustrating then it gets really awesome
<aahicnow> i wipe every install
<Zhenya> daskreech: :D
<aahicnow> and start over each
<daskreech> aahicnow: Right but does it get a /dev device entry?
<aahicnow> as a cd yes
<aahicnow> when i unmount the cd the modem does not show
<aahicnow> u familiar with this issue
<aahicnow> zero cd a ms thing cause the unit to show as a cd first
<daskreech> aahicnow: Woah it shows up as a CD?
<daskreech> what's the device node it used?
<daskreech> uses?
<aahicnow> ya in easypeasy and in 9.04 all u have to do is unmount the cd then the modem will show up
<aahicnow> but this is not the case with 9.10
<daskreech> Oh ok
<aahicnow> a lsusb will show this when it is first inserted
<aahicnow> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 19d2:2000 ONDA Communication S.p.A.
<daskreech> aahicnow: can you jump into #ubuntu-kernel and ask if they can help you with the device allocation in 9.10 ?
<aahicnow> sure
<thevoid> i am noob to irc how do i add other rooms to konversation in kde
<daskreech> thevoid: type /join #roomname
<daskreech> Zhenya: How are you doing?
<Zhenya> daskreech: pretty good here, things are installing and working properly, pretty happy with everything so far :D
<daskreech> Well if you like I can explain metacity and kwin
<Zhenya> dowloading the last top gear to watch on my KUBUNTU WOOT
<Zhenya> is there any really cool stuff you recmmend installing?
<Zhenya> PLEASE
<aahicnow> daskreech no help over there, guess i will just go bak to 8.04 ,to bad 9.10 was so fast on my net book
<iconmefisto> aahicnow: seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1360327
<Zhenya> daskreech: ready for the explanation or links whenever you are :D
<aahicnow> ya went thur all that last night
<daskreech> aahicnow: 9.04 ?
<aahicnow> tryed the dialer and conf files plus the usb_modeswitch thing
<daskreech> Zhenya: ok are you aware of how UNIX is built?
<Zhenya> daskreech: not too well. Seems like i need to do some general reading. wiki here i come :D
<aahicnow> i have last version on my laptop, and 9.10 on my netbook and desktop
<daskreech> aahicnow: well keep 9.10 around and see if you can figure out why it doesn't work. Would be useful to know if it's something you can expect from newer kernels (not what I would expect but you never know) or if it can be done up and working again
<daskreech> Zhenya: So in UNIX all things are files and programs are files with instructions
<daskreech> Zhenya: Programs are built to do one thing very well and if it needs something that it doesn't do well it asks for it to be done by the program that does it well
<Zhenya> daskreech: k, listening :D
<daskreech> Zhenya: In terms of you as user UNIX is built as a stack
<daskreech> the lowest level is the hardware which actually powers everything
<daskreech> above that is the kernel which takes your instructions and passes it on to the hardware
<Zhenya> daskreech: still here and reading with pleasure :D
<aahicnow> well ill prob go bak to peasy(8.04) on my net book but ill keep playing with it on my desktop
<daskreech> You can't speak the language the kernel or hardware talk so you need something that speaks your language
<daskreech> aahicnow: Ok try in ##linux for wider scale help and #ubuntu-kernel for Ubuntu specific kernel help
<daskreech> Zhenya: The thing that takes your instructions and passes it on to the kernel is the terminal
<aahicnow> thx for help dask
<daskreech> You give it instructions and it hands it to the kernel who speaks to the hardware
<daskreech> aahicnow: Sure :)
<Zhenya> daskreech: still here, reading!
<daskreech> Zhenya: As I mentioned you only work with files and programs
<titan_ark> Hey Zhenya, jow is it going?
 * BluesKaj hires joe btfsplk to speak to his hardware
<Zhenya> titan_ark: going great! got everything up and running :D daskreech is giving a lessson on linux/unix
<Zhenya> :D
<daskreech> So you typically call a program which will do some work or possibly interact with some files. If it needs somethign else it (or you) calls another program
<titan_ark> Zhenya ah that is nice! Dual boot working fine?
<titan_ark> daskreech, I need it too :)
<Zhenya> titan_ark: working GREAT! I haven't tried the xp since though, enjoying this too much :D
<daskreech> So for most intents and purposes all programs are running on top of the terminal
<BluesKaj> you youngsters wouldn't know who joe btfsplk is I bet :)
<Zhenya> daskreech: gotcha, like in android when they found the root  bug!
<daskreech> BluesKaj: Don't confuse the youngsters :)
<daskreech> Zhenya: Rightish :)
<iconmefisto> I'm old and I don't know
<titan_ark> Zhenya ;) yeah same here. But I had to boot into win 7 for my 20 hr AOE session!
<daskreech> iconmefisto: lol
<Zhenya> titan_ark: AOE?
<titan_ark> Age of Empires :P
<daskreech> Zhenya: So if you want a program to run with pretty buttons and so on it needs to run somewhere to show that
<BluesKaj> daskreech, oh I forgot. youngsters would even know about newspapers :)
<Zhenya> like kde v. gnome?
<BluesKaj> wouldn't  doh
<thevoid> daskreech: what rooms are there? Do I need a specific room name or just type room name? Do i type it in this box?
<daskreech> Zhenya: Which of course is a program :) So there is a program that runs on top of the terminal called a windowing server which allows programs to place windows
<titan_ark> thevoid, /join <roomname>
<daskreech> thevoid: In this box there are probably 4000 rooms what do you want to talk about?
<Zhenya> oh wow so the programs aren't running in kde? the are running in the terminal and then passing the window stuff to kde?
<daskreech> Zhenya: The most popular windowing server in UNIX/LInux is Xorg
<daskreech> or most commonly called X
<thevoid> daskreech: Is there a list or something? I just want to look around.
<Zhenya> daskreech: k
<daskreech> thevoid: type /list
<daskreech> you will get flooded but enjoy
<BluesKaj> thevoid, just type !list in the server text box
<titan_ark> daskreech, I am asking almost anyone I meet here, is there any problem with the latest kernel, ending "30-17"?
<BluesKaj> oops my old mirc habits showing thru
<daskreech> Zhenya: Now the window server just says two/three things where the windows are on the screen, how big they are and which one is infront of which
<Zhenya> daskreech: gotcha
<thevoid> Blueskaj: what is the server text box? Is that the box that i am typing in right now?
<daskreech> titan_ark: There is always a problem would you like to be more specific?
<daskreech> thevoid: yes
<BluesKaj> thevoid, the freenode tab
<thevoid> Daskreech: thank you
<titan_ark> daskreech, well I am on a notebook and when I upgrade to that kernel, I end up receiving a "filesystem error" and cannot boot in.
<daskreech> Zhenya: on top of that there is a program called a window manager. This actually draws the outside of the windows as well as fun things like buttons and scroll bars etc
<daskreech> titan_ark: You might have filled the hard drive?
<Zhenya> daskreech: holymoly i never realized that it was that seperated!
<daskreech> Zhenya: That program is what you would call Compiz or metacity or kwin
<xixor> Howdy folks.  I am trying to ensure that my linux desktop/server that is on 24/7 uses as little power as possible.  Anyone know how I can verify that the hard drives spin down?  Anyone have any power saving tricks?
<titan_ark> I dont think so, just made fresh install. (via wubi)
<daskreech> Zhenya: It is so you can swap out functionality without changing anything that the programs inside there do
<titan_ark> In fact my friend too is facing the same problem.
<daskreech> titan_ark: which filesystem error?
<daskreech> xixor: ask in ##linux
<Zhenya> wow, so i can change those programs and things will look different>
<Zhenya> ?
<daskreech> xixor: They aren't as nice as we are so you might get some rough edges but they have a lot of good info.
<daskreech> Zhenya: Want to try it?
<daskreech> xixor: If they start arguing about tips amongst themselves just take notes :) it's a lot of info sittin in one room :)
<Zhenya> daskreech: sure, but i'm a noobster and what if i screw some stuff up!
<titan_ark> daskreech, cant remember now :( especially since i made a re install. I can ask my friend l8r and get back. I would like to point out that once this happens, We can still boot into the older kernel.
<daskreech> Zhenya: I'm here
<xixor> daskreech: ha, alright, thanks
<daskreech> titan_ark: tell Zhenya he was asking about the old kernels :)
<daskreech> assuming Zhenya is a he
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: one cool thing you might want to install is virtualbox. then you can have a virtual kubuntu to play around with and completely destroy in perfect safety
<Zhenya> daskreech: i an a he
<xixor> daskreech: my system is an overclocked i7 920 with 2 10k rpm hard drives and an ATI 4870x2 and a 750W PSU and about 5 fans.  When it is going full tilt I am sure it just sucks back the juice
<titan_ark> daskreech, quite a n00b myself, tryin to learn
<daskreech> Sounds like it does
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: ok guys today i will i learn more basics tomorrow if y'all are here we will play around, is that cool?
<daskreech> Zhenya: try sudo apt-get install metacity
<Zhenya> ok can i turn them on and off? and will this effect te stability/speed of the os?
<daskreech> Yes you can and yes it can :)
<Zhenya> its 275 megs, it is easily removable?
<daskreech> ie it can make it faster
<daskreech> seriously?
<daskreech> ouch
<Zhenya> daskreech: oh wow ok
<pinkisntwell> how can i make keyboard layout independent shortcuts?
<titan_ark> daskreech, btw since i was facing trouble with the kde install I tried Ubuntu, and then someone suggest install kubuntu-desktop, as I like this interface moew,a nd I eneded up with the same error . Now i have updated everything except the kernel
<daskreech> Zhenya: umm ok install fluxbox :)
<pinkisntwell> if i change the layout of my keyboard then keyboard shortcuts stop working
<daskreech> titan_ark: have you run a smartmontools on the drive?
<daskreech>  sounds like it's a little wonky
<Zhenya> daskreech: crap it already installed some stuff now its promptmy me to continue, if i say N then will it remove the installed things?
<daskreech> pinkisntwell: the shortcuts are based on the keyboard layout
<titan_ark> daskreech, nah.
<daskreech> they translate to the xmod keys and changing the layout changes the xmod keys
<titan_ark> *googles*
<daskreech> Zhenya: yes
<Zhenya> daskreech: went ahead and installed it, i will check it out and remove it :D
<Zhenya> daskreech: as a learning experience
<pinkisntwell> daskreech: so there's no way around this? if i assign some action to alt+g, i want it to happen irrespective of the layout
<daskreech> Zhenya: Oh so it's done installing? :)
<Zhenya> daskreech: lol, ;m stitting at starbucks, this is going to take a while
<daskreech> pinkisntwell: It's alt+G but changing your keyboard layout changes what alt is and what G is :)
<titan_ark> "Some newer Seagate/Maxtor disks risk a sudden death due to buggy firmware: 7200.11, ES.2, Diamondmax 22. See the Details, reported by Seagate's customer support."
<titan_ark> sounds scary
<daskreech> Zhenya: ooooooh :)
<daskreech> Grande (latte)
<pinkisntwell> daskreech: so it's impossible?
<daskreech> pinkisntwell: not impossible but not trivial either.
<daskreech> You want hooks that will reassign your shortcuts to whatever the xmod keys were before to what htey are now everytime you change your layout
<pinkisntwell> daskreech: it works fine in windows
<daskreech> so if you had alt+G before and change your layout it changes to alt+é which is G on your keyboard
<daskreech> pinkisntwell: Windows is not Linux
<pinkisntwell> daskreech: this means that almost all the keys on my keyboard are dead for shortcuts
<daskreech> Linux is not windows. don't expect them to do things the same way. In fact that's kinda the point :)
<pinkisntwell> daskreech: ok is there a way around this?
<daskreech> pinkisntwell: how many keyboard layouts do you use ?
<pinkisntwell> daskreech: 2
<daskreech> pinkisntwell: ok umm I'd hit #kde there are enough people ther who are multilingual who would probably have a fix for this
<Zhenya> daskreech: this is install is going to take FOREVER here, what happens if i cancel mid install?
<daskreech> Zhenya: how far?
<daskreech> Zhenya: nothing
<pinkisntwell> daskreech: yeah i did that but i got nothing
<Zhenya> can i remove all the downloaded garbage?
<Zhenya> ok i will do this @ home, WAY faster connection!
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: it downloads first, then starts installing, so you could just stop since you're at the downloading stage
<Zhenya> iconmefisto: gotcha, thanks. Where are the temp downloaded files stored?
<daskreech> Zhenya: sudo apt-get clean
<Zhenya> daskreech: nonthing happened...
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: /var/cache/apt/archives if I'm not mistaken
<daskreech> Zhenya: Excellent :)
<Zhenya> oh its not a program to download? it just cleans it?
<daskreech> Zhenya: Yeah gets rid of all the stuff you downloaded
<daskreech> Zhenya: sudo apt-get install twm
<Zhenya> oh wow ok cool :D
<Zhenya> what is that?
<iconmefisto> Zhenya: that removes all the .deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<daskreech> note: twm is the simplest worst window mnager ever
<daskreech> but it's tiny :)
<daskreech> It used to ship with X it just allows you to put down a window and close it
<xjjk> hi... what's the opinion of kde 4.4rc1 on karmic?
<daskreech> it's ugly as sin
<Zhenya> i got plenty of room, i'm just being careful since its a dual boot machine with only 40gigs
<daskreech> and twice as mean mannered
<titan_ark> damn, got disconnected
<daskreech> I saw :)
<daskreech> Zhenya: When that gets pulled in tell me
<Zhenya> daskreech: can i play with it later? I'mabout to leave starbucks and go home
<daskreech> kk
<daskreech> Zhenya: install a window manager like fluxbox then in a terminal type fluxbox --replace
<daskreech> when you want kwin back type kwin --replace
<Zhenya> oh coolok
<Zhenya> i will be back!
<daskreech> ok
<Zhenya> daskreech: thanks for this AWESOME help :D
<titan_ark> comcast x)
<Daughain> titan_ark:  I hear ya.
<iconmefisto> is comcast an isp?
<maco> yes
<thevoid> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<titan_ark_> daskreech: you there?
<daskreech> Maybe
<daskreech> thevoid: try /list
<daskreech> titan_ark_: are you?
<titan_ark> daskreech: sorry. bad internet.
<titan_ark> I think I need to change my ISP.
<titan_ark_> hey, any suggetsions on how to run some perl scripts on kubuntu?
<daskreech> titan_ark_: with perl?
<titan_ark_> daskreech: yup, a beginner. so wanna get some small sample scripts running to learn.
<titan_ark_> sorry for thr ot
<daskreech> titan_ark_: I'm not sure what you are asking then
<titan_ark_> ah. well i am learning perl so wanted how to just run some scripts. can i do it off the terminal?
<daskreech> titan_ark_: yes
<daskreech> if you have a magic number at the start of the perl script then you can run it as a normal script
<daskreech>  if you have it set to executable you can run it as a program
<ste_> ciao
<ste_> a tutti
<daskreech> if you have neither you can hand it to perl and perl will run it for you
<daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ste_> kui cè kualcuno ke parla italiano?
<ste_> grazie
<titan_ark_> okay
<daskreech> grazie :)
<titan_ark_> thx :)
<titan_ark_> ooo
<daskreech> aaa
<titan_ark_> ubottu speaks itlian :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daskreech> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<titan_ark_> :D
<titan_ark_> so basically there is no need for any specific compilers or anything of that sort
<daskreech> titan_ark_: Perl is a scripted language so no compilers
<titan_ark_> okay
<titan_ark_> any suggestions on hw to go abt learning it?
<titan_ark_> i have basic knowledge in circuit design, hdl, etc
<titan_ark_> not too good at coding etc
<daskreech> perl would not be a good place to start
<titan_ark_> i do know C C++ and played with DS
<titan_ark_> need scripting knowledge cos of "industry" demands
<titan_ark_> and yes, it looks interesting too
<daskreech> Ok :)
<daskreech> #perl
<titan_ark_> whats your choice out of perl/ python/ tcl?
<titan_ark_> or do they all have specific advantages and applications?
<yuriy> titan_ark_: every language has its advantages and applications, but I think most Ubuntu developers go for Python
<daskreech> They each do
<yuriy> also don't forget Ruby and others
<daskreech> Python and Ruby are very straighforward once you understand OO programming
<titan_ark_> yuriy: yeah i saw quite a few packages ( if i may call em so) udring installation, that is why I asked if I need to install anything aspecific for perl
<titan_ark_> hmmm
<yuriy> titan_ark_: well.. perl. and then probably some modules as you get into it
<titan_ark_> well I am looking at a general perspective and also for circuit design automation and stuff
<daskreech> titan_ark_: perl is considered a base tool for linux. if you have linux installed you can 98% sure count on having perl
<titan_ark_> okay, makes sense. :)
<titan_ark_> i was having this impression that i need some kind of editor and complier and/ or simulator
<daskreech> You need an editor
<titan_ark_> okay
<titan_ark_> any basic text editor will do?
<daskreech> yes
<titan_ark_> nice
<yuriy> kate is the one that comes with kubuntu, try it out
<titan_ark_> yes, just saw that. will do
<titan_ark_> i hav a feeling my notebook is heating up more than what it is using Win 7, any way i can check if everything is normal?
<daskreech> Do you have compositing on?
<titan_ark_> ah, how do i check?
<titan_ark_> sorry, total n00b
<daskreech> Press Ctrl+F9
<daskreech> do all the windows fly up and get smaller?
<titan_ark_> nope
<titan_ark_> nothing happens
<daskreech> Probably do not have it on then :)
<titan_ark_> okay
<titan_ark_> should  i?
<daskreech> No
<daskreech> more work for the computer
<titan_ark_> okay
<titan_ark_> i read abt some fan issues that some ppl were facing, but mine seems to be running fine ( i think so)
<daskreech> ok
<titan_ark_> anything i can do to check if all is fine? any application?
<titan_ark_> also any gadgets or applications to check CPU and RAM usage?
<daskreech> titan_ark_: check your widget options for the desktop
<titan_ark_> okay
<titan_ark_> damn all the stuff on the bar shifted to the left :P
<titan_ark_> :D
<titan_ark_> cant get it back
<jwill> titan_ark_: To the left?  Screenshot?
<titan_ark_> ah how do i paste it here?
<titan_ark_> damn even my appln tabs are not shown in the bar below :(
<titan_ark_> jwill?
<jwill> titan_ark_: imagebin.ca (there's a widgit for it, if you want -- pastebin)
<jwill> titan_ark_: Use my name; I'm not checking this window.
<titan_ark_> jwill: okay, shall try it
<titan_ark_> jwill: http://imagebin.ca/view/b8b9y7d.html
<phant0m> hi im using tiger to scan my system as root but when the scan finishes it tells me permission denied when i want to look at the log files
<jwill> titan_ark_: Okay, just click the little half-circle on the right of toolbar.  Drag the widgets you want to move right.
<jwill> titan_ark_: You can right click on desktop and lock it to stop this happening.
<jwill> titan_ark_: Oh wait, nevermind.  You're missing the window list widget.
<pickles> k
<titan_ark_> jwill, i tried that, but it just gets back. even if i go to advanced settings and right allign it
<jwill> titan_ark_: You'll have to add it again.  Click on the thing --> ( and select 'add widget'.
<jwill> titan_ark_: It's called window list, or something.
<jwill> titan_ark_: "Task manager"
<titan_ark_> jwill, ah yes got it :)
<titan_ark_> thx a bunch!
<phant0m> can anyone help? pls
<titan_ark_> phant0m, just ask, someone will surely help :)
<daskreech> phant0m: look at the log files as root?
<phant0m> it refuses
<phant0m> permission denied
<phant0m> im in root
<daskreech> what are the permissions on it?
<phant0m> default i didnt set them up
<phant0m> theres only one folder with permissions and thats on another hdd
<ghale> how are you trying to look at the log files?
<jwill> phant0m: type "kdesudo dolphin" in the alt+F2 window.
<phant0m> in terminal
<phant0m> ?
<ghale> what are you using to view them i mean?
<phant0m> bollocks im on the wrong channel
<jwill> phant0m: ubuntu, not kubuntu?
<phant0m> yep
<phant0m> sorry my bad thanks for trying to help anyways
<ghale> are you not typing a text viewer before the file location?
<jwill> lol.  Well, just gksudo nautilus, I think.
<phant0m> ok
<phant0m> no im n ot using a text viewer
<ghale> you need to i think
<phant0m> when i locate the file there isnt a log in tiger to open
<jwill> phant0m: What do you mean by tiger, anyways?
<phant0m> its a pen test tool
<phant0m> called tiger and its very good when you can access the bloody files lol
<APERSON> Is there a grid plugin equivalent for kde?
<ner0x> How can I make flash play through my headphones?!
<phant0m> finally its open right best switch a few things off
<daskreech> APERSON: grid?
<phant0m> ty for the help
<APERSON> daskreech, like the one for compiz.  Sorry, I should have been clearer
<daskreech> RIght. what does the one for Compiz do?
<APERSON> It allows you to place windows in a grid, eg: one window on the right half of the screen and another on the left
<daskreech> Umm
<APERSON> I have dual displays that are set to one big desktop, so if I maximize a window, it fullscreens on both
<daskreech> You mean tile them so they each take up 1/2 the screen?
<APERSON> yessir
<daskreech> You can do that in KDE 4.4
<daskreech> Don't know about 4.3
<APERSON> daskreech, how would one go about enabling that?  I can see if I have the ability
<APERSON> if not, is there a good repository that will allow me to update?
<daskreech> you mean getting KDE 4.4?
<APERSON> if the ability isn't available in 4.3, then yes
<daskreech> it should be on the front page of www.kubuntu.org
<APERSON> ah - thanks
<APERSON> upon upgrading 4.4, plasma-workspace crashes and I don't get a desktop
<jwill> Weirdest thing ever.  After adding Smooth Tasks, I noticed my CPU usage was pretty high while doing animations related to it.
<jwill> So I run top.
<jwill> Whenever I make the smoothtasks widget do animations (like window previews moving) the dropbox process jumps to 90% of cpu.
<jwill> Can anyone explain this?
<FloodBotK1> jwill: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jwill> Nevermind, plasma-desktop shows slightly increased cpu usage.  Must be something weird with dropbox that causes it to use massive amounts of CPU when plasma is doing stuff.
<Daughain> Anyone here know of an install option hat doesnt require removable media?
<Peace-> Daughain: ?? explain better
<Daughain> ANtique lappy, lost drivers, so one cd and floppy are useless, no boot from usb option, no boot from lan option. Burnt copy of XP, and neds some ubuntu love.
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> Daughain: netintstall maybe
<Peace-> we'll see
<APERSON> Daughain, can take out the hdd?
<Peace-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Peace-> you old pc should be on the lan :)
<Daughain> I can pull the drive, but, its a 2.5 ide, wtf I do with it next?? =) Nothing I can plug it into.
<Peace-> Daughain: try to read that article...
<Daughain> Peace, it will not recognize anything on the lan, and, I just got it. Never been on the lan before.
<Daughain> I will.
<APERSON> Daughain, the only way I can think of is if you pull out the drive and dd a pre-installed image
<jwill> Daughain: You could flash a more modern BIOS, so you could boot from USB.
<jwill> Kill two birds with one stone
<Daughain> APERSON; dd?
<Peace-> well xD i will never spend my bucks for an old pc
<Daughain> jwill:  This is a 6 year old toshiba lappy.
<jwill> Daughain: copy disc image from one onto another
<jwill> Daughain: Well, at least the hardware is supported :S
<Daughain> jwill:  How? I have nothing the drive can be plugged into.
<jwill> Daughain: Don't you ahve another computer?
<jwill> have*
<Daughain> THats what I am working on.=) CD, wireless and floppy are all dead right now
<jwill> Daughain: Is it a desktop?
<Daughain> I have about three, 2 running sata, and one desktop w/ide.
<Daughain> This is a laptop. 2.5 formfactor.
<jwill> Daughain: Can't you just plug it in, removing another slot, if you don't have any free ones?
<jwill> Daughain: Ooooh.
<Daughain> Yeah, differnet plug design...
<Daughain> Yeah, differnet plug design...
<jwill> Daughain: IDE, right?  Cause SATA is the same.
<Daughain> Yeah, differnet plug design...
<Daughain> Errr...
<Daughain> IDE.
<Daughain> Sadly.
<jwill> Daughain: :(
<FloodBotK1> Daughain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jwill> Daughain: You might have to get a BIOS update, then.  So you could boot from USB.
<jwill> Daughain: Or do a minimal linux install from... <shudders> ... floppy to fix your driver issues.
<Daughain> How to flash bios w/no removable media? I cant even install Alcohol again.
<Daughain> NO flopy.
<darkdelusions> Daughain:  what are you trying to do?
<darkdelusions> other then break something else
<jwill> Install on a deaf/mute laptop :D
<jwill> +blind
 * Daughain nods with jwill 
<Peace-> LOL
<Daughain> Hey, I never do anything *normal*.=)
<darkdelusions> Daughain:  usb install? (I am sure this has been gone over somewhere up there ;)
<darkdelusions> to lazy to scroll up :)
<Daughain> USB not an option....OOOOLd bios.
<jwill> Daughain: Sounds like you're screwed.  No way to install if there're NO working input methods.  Think you'll need to buy a mini-ide to full-ide adaptor.
<Peace-> xD
<jwill> Daughain: they're probably like $2.
<Peace-> but if the pc cna be on lan
<Peace-> you could try that tutorial
<Peace-> i never used ...
<jwill> Peace-: He said ethernet doesn't work :(
<Daughain> Gonna look at it.
<Peace-> and here there is a brand new toshiba :D
<darkdelusions> how in the heck does an old computer not have a DVD rom, or Floopy
<darkdelusions> err wow spelling fail
<Daughain> Well, if ya wanna send it along....... =)
<Peace-> jwill: well he is screwed
<Peace-> xD
<Daughain> darkdelusions: It has the driver, just not the drivers.
<Daughain> Err....drive, no driver.
<darkdelusions> WTF is it a 486?
<titan_ark_> :D
<Peace-> hahaha
<Daughain> Pent M
<APERSON> you don't need drivers, as long as the drive works, Daughain
<Daughain> APERSON: XP.....No drivers, no workee.
<jwill> Just a BIOS that supports booting from CD-ROM.
<darkdelusions> what jwill said
<jwill> Daughain: Try telepathy.
<Daughain> WTF, lets try it.
<titan_ark_> lol
<Daughain> jwill:  I have been. =)
<darkdelusions> ifs a pentium M the bios should support booting off a cd
<darkdelusions> and if it doesnt you have a pretty paper weight :)
<Daughain> Like I said gonna try.
<darkdelusions> You guys have been discussing this how long? :)
<darkdelusions> and you havent even "tryed" it :)
<jwill> darkdelusions: 16 minutes.
<Izinucs> Daughain: might have to hit F12 to get boot options even if the cdrom is 1st on the list in the bios
 * darkdelusions facepalms
<Daughain> Nah, esc gets bot options..
<darkdelusions> You at first you dont suceed fail fail agian
<darkdelusions> if even
<Daughain> Ayup. MY theory.
<titan_ark_> good luck :)
<darkdelusions> Daughain: when you break it remember its all titan_ark_ fault
<Peace-> !offtopic | Peace-
<ubottu> Peace-, please see my private message
<titan_ark_> :(
<usse> Hi
<jwill> usse: Hi
<usse> I need a KDE-program/command to cut out a small portion of one audio file and save it with different name. What is the easiest/fastest program to use?
<darkdelusions> usse: hello
<jwill> usse: Audacious? Not KDE, but it works.
<Izinucs> you mean audacity
<jwill> usse: Oops, yeah.  Audacity.
<usse> thanks I will check it out :)
<jwill> Same word, annoying.
<darkdelusions> There is also kwave but i have never used it
<jwill> And they're both audio-related applications for linux.
<Bugsbane> Anyone know a bug number to watch, so we can find out when this xorg bug on Lucid + KDE SC 4.4 RC is fixed?
<Izinucs> kwave doesn't seem to support mp3 even after installing lame
<titan_ark_> darkdelusions, btw the sta driver worked for the wireless
<darkdelusions> I saw your PM
<titan_ark_> there was a compatibility issue with the latest kernel update, so had to first get the driver and avoid the kernel update
<titan_ark_> oki
<darkdelusions> titan_ark_:  are you back on KDE now
<darkdelusions> or still on gnome?
<titan_ark_> yup
<titan_ark_> i wanted the kde feel, so tried install kubuntu-desktop and that updated the kernel :D
<Daughain> Grrr.....Definite bios fail....Not good.
<titan_ark_> so i did a fresh install :D
<titan_ark_> Daughain :-o
<Daughain> Pretty much, titan_ark_
<darkdelusions> Daughain: its time to throw that laptop out the window
<jwill> Daughain: Or spring the $4 for a mini IDE adaptor.
<Daughain> Trying to decide...
<jwill> Daughain: Wait, can't you still reflash the BIOS, since it's the OS drivers that don't work (not the hardware)?
<Daughain> If I have a bios issue, I dont know that ubuntu wil solve it.
<jwill> Daughain: http://www.openfirmware.info/Welcome_to_OpenBIOS ?
<jwill> Daughain: I've never tried it, but it looks interesting.  Especially if your laptop is bricked without new BIOS. Nothing to lose.
<Daughain> Thanks, jwill Need to look into that next....
<Daughain> Well, I can use it as a box to run a couple of XP apps, but thats about it.....SO, I'll prolly try it all. =)
<darkdelusions> I never knew there was such a thing as openbios
<Daughain> I just dont know how proprietary toshiba was with thier bios' back then./
<Bugsbane> Is it only the kernel packages causing the problem with upgrading Lucid mentioned at kubuntu.org?
<jwill> darkdelusions: I've been eyeing it for a while, but my ASUS mobo has pretty good bios, and I can't justify trying it :S
<darkdelusions> Ya I am pretty happy with my asus laptop bios
<darkdelusions> :)
<darkdelusions> Now if I had a test machine setup
<jwill> darkdelusions: Is it just me, or are ASUS mobos covered in awesomesauce?
<Daughain> Asus has always had good bios'.
<darkdelusions> jwill: that just depends
<darkdelusions> jwill: I had an asus board that died on me because of a faulty chipset fan
<darkdelusions> However I have been mucho happy with my asus laptop
<darkdelusions> the evil I just download an kernal update and you must reboot icon is sitting down in my system tray and mocking me
<jwill> darkdelusions: Laptops are so often have flakey hardware... the OEMs just toss in whatever parts they can get cheapest at the time, and it's all proprietary crap.
<darkdelusions> jwill: the chipset issue was on a pc mother board
<jwill> darkdelusions: Shh!
<Bonstar> is RC1 out for kubuntu?
<jwill> Bonstar: Yes.
<jwill> Bonstar: For Karmic.  Still pending for Lucid, due to some massive X bug.
<Bonstar> i see
<Bonstar> thanks
<darkdelusions> jwill:  every PC mother board I have is Asus thou
<jwill> darkdelusions: Come to think of it, every desktop I've ever owned has had an ASUS motherboard.
<darkdelusions> asus MB seem to always have the most bang for the buck and there general high Quality the only other MB i will use is a gigabit
<darkdelusions> if they even still exist
<darkdelusions> or gigabyte :)
<darkdelusions> is what I ment
<Bonstar> been using gigabit MB here
<APERSON> not that this channel seems to be as active as #ubuntu, but don't we have #kubuntu-offtopic for non support conversation? :)
<jwill> APERSON: Sorry, yeah.
<philyaw> Does anyone know about automatix or ultramatix?
<philyaw> And, does it work on Kubuntu?
<APERSON> !automatix
<ubottu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported, or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubottu WorksForMe »
<philyaw> I finally got my BS ndiswrapper junk to make my wireless work!
<philyaw> First day of linux, thrown through the ringers
 * jwill throws confetti
<philyaw> lol
<philyaw> Can I set power options to dim my screen and other stuff so my laptop battery doesn't die so fast?
<jwill> philyaw: Yep.  Powerdevil.
<jwill> philyaw: System Settings -> Advanced tab -> Power Management (or something similar)
<philyaw> cool its already doing it
<philyaw> it just didn't dim the screen for the profile
<philyaw> what are some of your favorite apps?
<philyaw> this is the coolest irc program ever
<philyaw> if you can send and recieve files that is
<jwill> philyaw: Amarok is very cool.
<philyaw> that came with kubuntu i think
<philyaw> what is it?
<jwill> philyaw: K3B is also well designed
<darkdelusions> Chrome for linux is like my new favorate app :)
<philyaw> ah
<philyaw> audio player
<APERSON> my heart sunk a little when I opened up amarok, I miss 1.4.10
<jwill> philyaw: Library-oriented music player
<philyaw> i've been using winamp in windows
<jwill> APERSON: I used to miss 1.x.  But it's pretty much at feature parity now.
<darkdelusions> APERSON: I feel the same way
<jwill> APERSON: Except podcast support on devices.  I really miss that.
<philyaw> what repositories do you guys have that aren't standard?
<darkdelusions> APERSON: the 1.x version of amarok interface was alot better in my opinon
<APERSON> philyaw, medibuntu, virtualbox
<APERSON> darkdelusions, agreed
<jwill> Yeah... 2.x is slicker, but 1.x is more usable.
<philyaw> can i use anything you can use in ubuntu from kubuntu?
<darkdelusions> philyaw: a must have package is kubuntu-restrictedextras
<jwill> philyaw: Yes, but it's better to use native KDE apps, since a big plus in KDE is integration.
<jwill> philyaw: Yeah, install kubuntu-restricted-extras (note the last hyphen).
<philyaw> ok, and that will extend the list of software I can download then right?
<APERSON> !restricted-extras
<APERSON> !kubuntu-restricted-extras | philyaw
<philyaw> ok its installed now
<APERSON> we don't have a factoid for that?
<darkdelusions> !restrictedformats
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tsimpson> !scope
<ubottu> We don't need factoids for *everything*, or ten factoids for the same thing ;)
<philyaw> I could really use a factoid fo rthat
<philyaw> so..
<philyaw> i was before unable to play mp3s?
<philyaw> wow
<tsimpson> if you did !mp3, you'd get the same message as !restrictedformats
<philyaw> what else should i know about
<darkdelusions> Tte restricted extras will take care of that
<philyaw> thanks!
<darkdelusions> or should
<darkdelusions> if i remember correctly
<titan_ark_> my notebook seems to be getting warmer than with win 7 :(
<philyaw> how do i know if its installed
<jwill> titan_ark_: Since intel did a bunch of work on it, linux battery life is approximately the same as windows on most hardware.
<Daugha|n> titan_ark_:   Thats strange, I watched my gateway drop 40 F going from xp to ubuntu.
<APERSON> tsimpson, don't need another factiod, just an alias
<jwill> titan_ark_: Add the fact that linux is more resource efficient than windows, and you could get better battery life.
<titan_ark_> jwill, I havent tested the battery life as I am at home and plugged in, shall try tomorrow :)
<APERSON> and yes, I should have searched before-hand
<titan_ark_> Daughain, I wonder why mine seems to be quite warm :(
<jwill> titan_ark_: Still sucks on some laptops though.  *cough*gateway*cough*
<philyaw> is there a shortcut to open the "start menu"
<titan_ark_> mine is an HP
<philyaw> launcher, i guess
<APERSON> jwill, alt+f1
<tsimpson> !kubuntu-restricted-extras is <alias> codecs
<ubottu> I'll remember that, tsimpson
<jwill> philyaw: it's alt+F1 by default, but you ca change it
<APERSON> err, philyaw
<tsimpson> 37th alias for that
<philyaw> lol
<philyaw> how do i change it
<jwill> !change
<philyaw> because i have to use Fn keys to use function keys
<jwill> aww :(
<jwill> philyaw: System Settings -> Keyboard -> Global Shortcuts
<tsimpson> right click the K icon
<tsimpson> choose settings -> keyboard shortcuts
<jwill> tsimpson: That works too :P
<titan_ark_> the temp is going up, i installed the widget and its gone from 50 to 58 over the last 3 hours
<APERSON> anyone have advice for getting dropbox going?
<titan_ark_> and all I am doing is using my browser and irc!
<jwill> APERSON: Sans-gnome?
<Daugha|n> titan_ark_:  My issue with kde right now is the eating of ram.
<APERSON> jwill, yep
<jwill> APERSON: I followed a tutorial to install it without gnome stuff, and it failed miserably.  So I just installed the gnome everything.
<jwill> APERSON: Old, but it still works, I think: http://antrix.net/journal/techtalk/dropbox_kde.html
<titan_ark_> Daughain, I have 4 gigs of Ram and hardly use it. The only time I used much was when I used Virtual box to try linux :P
<jwill> APERSON: It doesn't integrate with dolphin, sadly, but it does do its stuff silently.
<titan_ark_> Daughain, Even VNCing to use cadence hardly ate my RAM
<jwill> titan_ark_: It gets used as cache when copying files and whatnot.  Even if apps don't use more than 500MB of RAM, it does get used.
<titan_ark_> jwill, hmm
<tsimpson> the command "free -m" will show RAM usage
<philyaw> cant i make my windows button pop the launcher up???????/
<jwill> Be careful of that, since it doesn't count shared libraries right, I think.
<tsimpson> the middle line "-/+ buffers/cache:" shows the "real" free/used
<jwill> philyaw: I think it's pretty complicated, because linux uses it as another key like alt or ctrl.
<tsimpson> philyaw: in short, no
<jwill> philyaw: We call it the super key.
<titan_ark_> cant seem to understand what it spat out!
<philyaw> whats yall's shortcut?
<tsimpson> it's just like a modifier key (like shift, alt, ctrl)
<titan_ark_> -/+ buffers/cache:        759       3109
<tsimpson> doesn't do anything on its own
<jwill> philyaw: Try super + z, it's similar to just super.
<jwill> philyaw: I use it for pausing amarok.
<philyaw> lol
<philyaw> done and done
<Daugha|n> That openbios apears to need to be compiled for each system........Not sure I'm up to that..
<tsimpson> titan_ark_: so you have 3109 MB available memory :)
<jwill> philyaw: While you're at it, setting krunner (alt+F2) to alt+space or super+space is nice.
<titan_ark_> tsimpson: ah  :) talk about overkill :P
<philyaw> !krunner
<jwill> Whoa, music double take.  "Would do anything for a klondike"
<darkdelusions> philyaw: krunner is like the windows Start>Run
<tsimpson> ^ but better in every way possible
<jwill> philyaw: Only 10 billion times better, faster, stonger, etc.
<philyaw> oh... unless it knows calc and notepad i dont need it
<jwill> philyaw: It knows all.
<philyaw> i've read about the alt. versions on thsi though
<jwill> philyaw: Look at some of the plugins to see what it can do (click the wrench)
<tsimpson> philyaw: you can just type in a sum and it'll give you the answer :)
<jwill> philyaw: = <some mathermatical expression> will eval it
<tsimpson> just put an '=' on the end
<jwill> or start
<darkdelusions> rofl I learned something new about krunner ;)
<APERSON> jwill, dropbox works great! sans the nice icons and file manager integration
<philyaw> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<jwill> APERSON: Cool.  For some reason when I used that method, dropbox synced at 0.1kb/s, and kept making strange files seemingly related to netowrk IO...
<philyaw> whats this ubuntu package named?
<philyaw> hardy?
<philyaw> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<titan_ark_> hey how can i set up the software update to schedule updates?
<Daughain> philyaw: The most recent is Karmic Koala, 9.10
<philyaw> !beagle
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<philyaw> I downloaded Beagle but it isn't showing up anywhere
<philyaw> ideas?
<titan_ark_> time to hit the sack!
<titan_ark_> nite everyone
<APERSON> if I give no password for the kwallet, will it ask me for permission when I need to use use? - sorry if that sounds vague
<APERSON> use it*
<prizrak> привет всем
<prizrak> hi
<prizrak> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Riddell, Tm_T, tsimpson, jpds, seth_k, nalioth, Hobbsee, robotgeek, imbrandon, gnomefreak, genii, trappist, crimsun, seth, DBO, nixternal, PriceChild, Pici, jussi01, ikonia, Mamarok, ryanakca or maco
<tsimpson> prizrak: why did you do that?
<prizrak> I from Russia know English badly
<tsimpson> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<prizrak> Thanks!
<Daughain> Whats a wrapper, how do I make one, and all that fun stuff. =)
<APERSON> is there a way to disable the mousewheel from switching desktops?  I find it really annoying
<sabine> ohmann
<anna> first steps with cron: I've written a command file "daily" containing "echo hello", in users crontab the job is started every minute "daily >>/tmp/daily.log", the file /tmp/daily.log is produced but contains nothing. any idea?
<Daughain> Anyone tell me what a wrapper is?
<iconmefisto> one who, or that which, wraps :P
<iconmefisto> Daughain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Driver_wrapper
<Daughain> Thanks.
<naftilos76> hi, has anybody been able to configure a Multipurpose Canon MX860 Printer/Scanner/Fax with Kubuntu 9.10 or even compile latest SANE source?
<naftilos76> anyone?
<Daughain> iconmefisto:  OK, so how do I make one? That wiki entry wasnt very informative.
<APERSON> that seems to beyond the scope of this channel
<Daughain> So, what channel do I try? =)
<ararat> schön guten tag
<iconmefisto> Daughain: ndiswrapper is commonly used in linux for some wifi adapters https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Daughain> I need to create some sort of start/stop wrapper for a locanet install.
<infinite> Hello FOLKS
<Pepito> Hallo
<Pepito> Nach der Neuinstallation eines neuen Kernels war der Zeichensatz ploetzlich Englisch. Wer kann mir sagen, wie ich den Zeichensatz wieder auf deutsch bekomme
<infinite> I am unable to connect to wireless LAN
<infinite> k-ng
<ice_age_> What is the difference between gnome-ppp and kppp? Do they both use wvdial?
<marcreichelt> hi there!
<Daughain> Morning.
<marcreichelt> I am using Kubuntu 9.10, and I have some problems with GTK applications (e.g. Eclipse or Flash Plugin)
<marcreichelt> and sometimes I have to click Buttons twice or I have to use the space bar to activate it
<marcreichelt> does anyone know which problem this may be?
<marcreichelt> I have set "export GDK_NATIVE_WINDOWS=1" in my .bashrc, but it does not fix all problems :-(
<mauri> zvbi is not enabled in karmic.... and vlc is not able to see the teletext. How can i solve it?ù
<infinite> Hello Folks
<itu> ^
<frans> hi! what shall i do here?
<Daskreech> frans: New to IRC?
<frans> yes, just trying out all the ubuntu packages, this is quassel
<Daughain> Anyone here help me with getting tftpd set up?
<frans> Daughain: what package?
<Daughain> tftpd-hpa
<Daughain> Using bootp.
<Daskreech> frans: This is a Support channel so you can either come here to get help with a problem or you can hang out here and help other people
<Daskreech> Or just hang out here to learn more thngs
<Daskreech> Daughain: What's the setup you would like?
<Daughain> Daskreech: This is what I am trying to accomplish;   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<frans> Daskreech: OK I'll hang around for a while
<Daughain> In step 2, setting up bootp, the edits ti the bootptab seem to be missing a path to find the pxelinux.0 file.
<Daughain> Do I need to edit the td or hd settings as I think?
<Daughain> This tut is great, but, I'm getting a bald spot on the top of my head fromit./
<frans> Daughain: perhaps http://www.davidsudjiman.info/2006/03/27/installing-and-setting-tftpd-in-ubuntu/
<Daughain> So far, bootp opens the cnnection to the client system, and then tftp fails.
<Daughain> frans; I have now spent 6 hours going through webpages. Especially sick of readng wbepages that are for people who know more than I do.
<Daskreech> Daughain: Have you looked at the manual  for bootp?
<Daughain> Daskreech: No, I dont know how to.
<opengeek_> Hi, somebody knows whta data I need to put a bug sa confirmed on Launchpad
<opengeek_> ?
<Daskreech> ah whoops none installed
<Daskreech> opengeek_: try in #ubuntu-bugs
<opengeek_> ok thanks
<Daskreech> Daughain: Where is your pxelinux.0 file?
<Daughain> Daskreech: /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.0
<Daughain> Default install location.
<Daskreech> Daughain: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html#tftp-images should help
<Daskreech> Bottom sentence
 * Daughain sighs.
<Daskreech> Daughain: You can point it to where you are at now or just symlink it
<Daughain> pxelinux.0 is a symlink./
<Daskreech> to where?
<Daughain> I dont know, the symlink was part of the netboot.tar.gz package.
<Daughain> and, the reason I am here asking for help, is because all of these tut pages are above my head. I dont understand half of what they are saying.
<Daskreech> Daughain: Right but where is the symlink pointing ?
<Daskreech> type ls -l to get the long listing of the symlink and you can see where it is pointing to
<Daughain> as in 'sudo ls -l /var/lib/tftpboot/pxelinux.0'?
<Daskreech> No need for sudo
<Daskreech> and the file should properly be in /tftboot as that wiki page mentions
<Daughain> It points to another pxelinux.0 file two levels down.
<Daughain> '/tftpboot, as in root dir?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Ok, whats he cmmand to move the folder to root?
<frans> Hi guys, my synaptic is getting slow, any tips? mark/unmark takes 60 sec
<Daughain> CHeck systems monitor and find out what is going on with your resources?
<Daughain> Or, htop/f6/ram to find out what is hogging it?
<pratik_narain> is kubuntu as stable as ubuntu
<Daughain> See what your cores are doing, and what is taking up proccys?
<frans> Daughain: now without doing anything 800MB free, 90% cpu free, when i mark/unmark it takes 100% cpu for 60 sec
<Daughain> Morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi Daughain
<Daughain> frans: Out of my league. As I keep sayin, Im a newb.
<pratik_narain> is kubuntu as stable as ubuntu
<Daughain> BluesKaj: WHat command do I use to move a folder from /var to rot?
<Daughain> Root, even?
<Daughain> pratik_narain: From what I have heard, not quite. But, I run ubuntu with kde, not a kubuntu install.
<Empty_foo> i run kubuntu and it's more than stable.
<pratik_narain> Daughain: how to do this and also remove gnome
<Daughain> pratik_narain: I dont want to remove gnome, so I have no clue.
<pratik_narain> Daughain: presently i'm running kubuntu karmic in virtualbox and it crashes frequently
<Daughain> pratik_narain: Though, I expect you could prolly do it via synaptics, if you really wanted to.
<Empty_foo> ya.. virtualboxes aren't always as good as you need them to be yet.
<Daughain> pratik_narain: I dont evenknow what you just said. I'm a newb.
<Daughain> I'm here tryingto get some help too.=)
<pratik_narain> Daughain: no probs. but can u tell how you install kde in ubuntu
<pratik_narain> Daughain: explain the problem, maybe i can help
<Daughain> pratik_narain: I went to the kde main page, and went through synaptics, copying every file I saw listed, and a few extra that looked like they might be interestng.
<Daughain> Since I also installed karamba while I was at it.
<Daughain> Right now, all I want to do is know what term command I use as root to move a folder from a /var location to a root location. I;ve given up getting any help beyond that.
<frans> pratik_narain: I did 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and now i can choose between gnome and kde
<Daskreech> Daughain: sudo cp /path/to/directory /
<pratik_narain> Daughain: sudo mv /var/<location> /<new_location>
<frans> Daughain: dont :-) what file/dir you want to have where?
<pratik_narain> Daughain: Daskreech's solution is also correct but it copies not moves
<Daughain> frans: Te method I used is more time consuming, but it also allows you to add more packages initially.  Still have the same switching options.
<pratik_narain> Daughain: also don't do it
<pratik_narain> Daughain: don't mess with system files and locations
<Daughain> If I had a choice here, I would use it. Aparently one package installed in the wrong place and I need to move it.
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Thanks, I would prefer to copy just in case.
<Daughain> "omitting directory..."  ???
<gustavo1> Hello. I just upgraded to KDE SC 4.4rc1 using the Kubuntu Beta PPA and now I just get a black screen after login where the only visible thing is the cursor. I tried removing the .kde directory but nothing changes. What can I do?
<Daughain> That failed.
<frans> got to go, have fun
<gustavo1> I'm using Karmic in a dual monitor environment. But it's broken even when the spare monitor is off
<Daughain> Have fun, fras
<lordnoxx> hallo
<lordnoxx> whats the language in this channel? English or german?
<lordnoxx> Hello? someone there?
<ikonia> yes
<lordnoxx> a fine
<APERSON> english
<lordnoxx> whats the language in this channel? English or german?
<APERSON> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ikonia> yes
<lordnoxx> ok english then
<Daughain> Nope, have to edit bootptab.
<lordnoxx> i was just wanted to install partimage in my Ubuntu karmic. apt then says: package partimage could not be found
<APERSON> amarok isn't organizing my music collection, I right click on my collection > organize files , hit ok on the dialog, and nothing.  Any ideas?
<lordnoxx> why?
<lordnoxx> i enabled all repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<APERSON> lordnoxx, looks like only the partimage-doc package is there
<lordnoxx> and i did apt-get update after that
<lordnoxx> yeah but in all prior Kubuntu versions it was there
<martylos> i want some help here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<APERSON> you'll just have to install it manually or use something else that is in the repos, lordnoxx
<APERSON> !patience | martylos
<ubottu> martylos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<lordnoxx> ok thank you
<martylos> aperson i have a prob. to instal my wifi in kubuntu
<Daughain> How do I search for a folder from konsole?
<APERSON> lordnoxx, I normally use gparted
<APERSON> DarkHack, find ?
<llutz> Daughain: find /path -type d -iname name
<Daughain> llutz:  Thanks.
<lordnoxx> anderson, gparted for backup?
<APERSON> lordnoxx, if all partimage does is create an image, gparted can do that, otherwise, you could use dd
<Daughain> llutz: I dont know the path, thats the problem.
<llutz> Daughain: start at /
 * Daughain nods.
<APERSON> lordnoxx, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partimage odd, it says it's in karmic
<babu> hai
<babu> is anyone there
<APERSON> !ask | babu
<ubottu> babu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<babu> hai aperson
<babu> i am using hardy ...i upgraded my vlc...but it is not....wat to do
<babu> is anyone hear me...
<babu> pls answer
<noaXess> hi all
<noaXess> whats the command/tool to rename a volume?
<seven_> hellow everybody
<APERSON> noaXess, e2label
<babu> Whn i try to install ubuntu in my lap...it doesn't show the partition volume.....My configuration is INtel core2duo t7500 2 GB ram
<APERSON> noaXess, that is, if you have an ext partition to label
<noaXess> APERSON: thanks.. thats it :)
<Rit> did something change currently with kde's sound architecture?
<noaXess> i have a externa Western Digital hd with a virtual cd-rom drive.. is it possible, to del/hide this drive?
<babu> pls reply for my query
<APERSON> !patience | babu
<ubottu> babu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com  http://wiki.ubuntu.com http://www.ubuntuforums.org or http://www.kubuntuforums.net while you wait.
<APERSON> noaXess, I think you can set the partition to hidden
<babu> I already poste there...but in vain
<APERSON> noaXess, I usually use gparted for these sorts of things
<APERSON> babu: you might want to try #ubuntu
<Daskreech> Daughain: whoops sorry sudo cp -R
<Daskreech> Daughain: if you want to find something that you know has been there for a while you can use locate
<Daughain> I've already edited the bootptab file.
<Daughain> Now, apparently I need to install dhcp3-server.
<Daskreech> Daughain: on the client?
<Daughain> And it failed.....
<Daughain> NO, I need this system as a serve, apparently.
<Daughain> Not as a client.
<Daughain> I dunno, I say again, I can barely understand what these tut files are saying.
<Daskreech> What are you trying to do?
<Daughain> I am half guessing at what I need to do based on what I can sorta make out in these files.
<Daughain> INstall ubuntu on remote system using localnet install.
<Daskreech> bootp has a fairly complex obfuscated config
<Daughain> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<Daskreech> Daughain: And you are setting them to start from the network card?
<Daughain> Setting what? The remote system? Yes.
<Presnus> I'm trying 'gdb amarok' but gdb tells me that there are no debug symbols found but I installed the amarok-dbg package :s
<Daughain> BIOS already set for  install from lan.
<Daughain> Wake from lan setting is failing, though.
<Daughain> bootp works, its opening a tunnel on the remote sys.
<Daughain> I'm stilll trying  to figure out how to get tftp to install the kernel and initrd.
<Daskreech> Presnus: weird
<Daskreech> The tftp config is pointing at /var/lib/tftpboot ?
<Daughain> WHat tftp config?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Think of me as the newb that came in here asking how you turn your computer off.
<Daughain> The initd.conf is slightly diffreent from the arrangement on https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<Daughain> I have root in place of nobody
<Daughain> Prior to that on the same page it tells me to set up and configure dhcp3-server.
<Daughain> I dont know enough to know if I need to or not.
<subito> how can i downgrade to a stable release of kde? i wanted to try a beta so i've added the kubuntu ppa in my sources.list, but now that i've removed it, i still have kde 4.4 beta
<Daughain> And, this is what I get at the end of the install attempt; invoke-rc.d: initscript dhcp3-server, action "start" failed.
<Daughain> Daskreech: Any ideas?
<Daughain> Daskreech: And, if the .conf is the file I think it is, then yes, it points to /var/lib/tftpboot
<Daughain> Its tftpd-hpa, not a .conf file.
<x_link> Hi!
<Daughain> Monring.
<x_link> i installed Kubuntu and I use MSN and Jabber
<Daughain> I'm sorry.
<x_link> I start Kopete but I don't see my contacts
<Daughain> You need to load you acct info to kopete.
<x_link> In Kopete-KDE3 I got 2 icons in Kopete, one for MSN and one for Jabber. SÃ¥ I could just right-click on the icon and choose online/away/invisible etc
<x_link> Daughain: Aldready done that, I used Kopete yesteday
<Daughain> x_link: And, today you have nothing?
<x_link> Yes
<x_link> It says that I'm online
<Daughain> BUt, no list of contacts.....???
<x_link> Yes
<x_link> Exactly
<Daughain> Is it possible your contacts are not online right now?
<x_link> No, cause I have alot of them
<x_link> Daughain: And then I would see if they weren't there
<Daughain> I dunno....I use pidgin, personally.
<Daughain> So, this requires the epxertise of someone whoknows more than me on the subject. =( Sorry.
<x_link> Daughain: Np, thanks alot anyway
<Daughain> Good luck, x_link
<x_link> Thanks
<apparle> how to mid files
<babu> how to enable nvidia in fedora 12 i686 PAE
<APERSON> babu, this isn't a channel for fedora support
<fale> babu: #fedora
<gustavo1> Hi again. A few minutes ago I posted my problem with the KDE 4.4 RC1 upgrade (black screen after login). The problem is that you didn't install plasma-desktop.
<apparle> how to mid files
<apparle> how to play midi files
<APERSON> gustavo1, that's good to know, I was having trouble installing 4.4
<Daskreech> Daughain: Sorry back again. I keep getting called away
<Daskreech>  Did you find out about the tftpd config?
<Daskreech> subito: remove KDE
<Daughain> If thats the -hpa file, then yes.....Looking at my inetd.conf, however, I notice some strange things about it.
<Daughain> Gimme amin and will pastebin.
<subito> Daskreech: yes i was told to reinstall kubuntu-desktop
<Daskreech> Daughain: ok What is in the /var/lib/tftpboot directory?
<Daughain> http://pastebin.ca/1745646
<Daughain> tftpboot folder, which is set as 'server file root'.
<Daskreech> apparle: you probably need a midi bank
<Daughain> IE; where I extract the tar.gz file to.
<Daskreech> Daughain: ok can you pastebin ls -l /var/lib/tftpboot ?
<apparle> Daskreech: what is that
<Daskreech> apparle: midi isn't actually music it's like a database lookup
<Daughain> Daskreech: First I would like you to take a look at my inetd.conf, which I just posted.
<Daskreech> You say play the sound of a clarinet at C# and the midi bank looks up that sound and plays it for you
<Daskreech> apparle: You need something like timidity installed which has the actual sounds
<Daskreech> I did
<apparle> Daskreech: alright so how to get that
<Daskreech> It's ok
<Daskreech> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Daughain> http://pastebin.ca/1745656
<Daughain> Thats the ls -l output.
<Daughain> Daskreech: http://pastebin.ca/1745656
<Daskreech> and you have a i386 inside ubuntu-installer directory
<Daughain> Yup.
<Daskreech> Ok cool
<Daughain> Daskreech:   http://pastebin.ca/1745662     Thats my bootptab file.
<Daughain> Tell me what is wrong with it.
<ubuntu> can anyone please help me? my x won't start and none of the solutions I found on the forums helped
<ubuntu> currently im working on a liveCD
<Daughain> X?
<Daskreech> Daughain: Can You tell me if you have a /etc/init.d/inetd file ?
<Daskreech> ubuntu: Why won't it start?
<ubuntu> yeh.. i mean the gui / shell thing
<Daughain> Yup, posted the contents earlier.
<ubuntu> now i only get a command prompt (terminal)
<Daughain> ubuntu: You have a gwm file?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  That was the first pastebin  posted.
<Daskreech> Daughain: Why is bootps disabled in it?
<Daskreech> ubuntu: why won't it start?
<Daughain> Daskreech:   I dont know, that was the file i wanted you to look at first, exactly for that reason.
<Daskreech> Daughain: type ps aux | grep boot
<shazzoo> srr.. crash
<shazzoo> can anyone please help me? my x won't start and none of the solutions I found on the forums helped
<shazzoo> as i said before x won't start.. ("startx"
<Daskreech> shazzoo: why won't it start?
<shazzoo> also, when i try apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg it doesn't "do" anything
<Daughain> Daskreech:   http://pastebin.ca/1745674
<shazzoo> have no idea.. yesterday i installed sp2 for vista
<shazzoo> )(runnng dual boot
<shazzoo> (important detail)
<Daskreech> shazzoo: Maybe :) so what have you tried ?
<shazzoo> well.. let me see, quite a lot
<shazzoo> fist i tried to reinstall the grub
<Daskreech> Ok go through what you did and what happened when you did it
<Daskreech> ok
<shazzoo> which didn't work
<shazzoo> then.. i tried updating the nvidia drivers
<Daskreech> Daughain: ok so bootpd is running
<shazzoo> yep
<Daskreech> shazzoo: More details on it didn't work
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Yes, bootp works fine, tunnels t remote sys, tftpd fails.
<shazzoo> when i updated the nvidia i could see an nvidia logo flashing when startx
<shazzoo> then it returned to the command prompt..
<Daskreech> Daughain: Ok lets see if we can test that then
<shazzoo> also apt-get --reinstall xserver-xorg didnt work
<Daughain> Daskreech:  It seems like tftpd is not starting when it is supposed to, so, I edited the bootptab file.
<Daskreech> shazzoo: what happened when you typed X
<shazzoo> fsck in recovery mode yielded no damaged sectors etc
<shazzoo> just "X"?
<Daskreech> Just X
<Daughain> das Since the tftpboot folder was not in root, but in /var/lib
<shazzoo> :( get kicked every now and hten
<shazzoo> srr for that..
<shazzoo> [16:59] <shazzoo> :( get kicked every now and hten
<shazzoo> [17:00] <shazzoo> srr for that..
<shazzoo> i just don't get any error messages.. so it seems
<Daughain> shazzoo: Dont get too upset, he'll be back when he can. Its being one of those days for him.
<Daughain> He;s been helping me for about 4 hours now.
<shazzoo> i'm not upset with a person, its my computer ;)
<Daughain> In between being called away. =)
<Daughain> lol,
<shazzoo> i'm already glad someone is here willing to even look at my problem :^^
<Daughain> Hell, I spent 6 hours on mine alone, then spent another 3 hours trying to find someone who was willing to *help* not just tel me to read websites.
<shazzoo> wow..
<darkdelusions> Daughain: Read websites :)
<shazzoo> well.. all the time i keep on thinking i *could do a reinstall
<Daughain> I'm having the joyous experience of needing to do something that is way over my head, and all the tuts are written for IT pro's, not 1mo newbies.
<shazzoo> but then again.. i really don't want to
 * Daughain smacks darkdelusions  on the nose with his walking stick, this time.
 * Daughain scratchs his head......No pictures on website....???? Now what I do?
<shazzoo> maybe i should just accept the fact that i do not have what it takes to tackle this one
<Daughain> shazzoo:  o such thing. =)
<Daughain> No, even.
<Daughain> shazzoo:  Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<Daskreech> shazzoo: can you mount your drive?
<shazzoo> ubuntu.. just noticed i'm even too dim to log on to the proper channel
<Daughain> lol
<shazzoo> do the two differ much?
<Daskreech> Daughain: You are setting up a pretty complex situation and using the complex tools to do so :)
 * Daughain shrugs..
<Daskreech> shazzoo: Not at the X level
<Daughain> Daskreech:  I know, that still doesnt change the fact that I am a mechanic with computers as a hobby, not an IT tech. =)
<shazzoo> does GNOME rely on x?
<darkdelusions> shazzoo: yep
<Daughain> Daskreech: Be a lot easier, actualy, if I wasnt so damn new to linux in the first place.
<Daskreech> Daughain: ok tell me the sequence that you are seeing
<shazzoo> it might be the case that GNOME is messed up..
<Daskreech>  Bootp works and creates a tunnel then what?
<Daskreech> shazzoo: Yes
<Daskreech> shazzoo: Which is why I asked you to simply run X
<Daskreech> that is X by itself with no Gnome or KDE
<Daughain> bootp open tunnel for tftp, which then proceeds to an 'open timeout'.
<Daskreech> If that works then we need to fix gnome or more specifcally gdm
<shazzoo> just a sec.. is there some way to do this WHILST running the liveCD boot?
<Daskreech> Daughain: Do you ahve a log for that?
<Daughain> I dont evenknow where to look, honestly.
<Daskreech> shazzoo: Yes but too complex to get into now
<Daskreech> shazzoo: Mount your drive and in your home directory there isa file
<Daskreech>  ~/.xsession-errors that will tell you why startx failed
<shazzoo> which one ? :)
<shazzoo> k :) moment
<Daskreech> which ever one you ran startx as
<Daskreech> Daughain: /var/log is a good bet
<Daskreech> inetd.log perhaps
<thegatekeeper> when i install 195.30 nvidia drivers
<thegatekeeper> X stops working
<thegatekeeper> any idea?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Ok, I look.
<Daskreech> Dont's install 195.30 drivers?
<shazzoo> seems like the same problem gatekeeper..
<shazzoo> you also get a nice nvidia logo when starting x/
<thegatekeeper> shazzoo? same problem?
<shazzoo> ok... the /home folder doenst seem to contain said file
<shazzoo> (xsession-errors)
<shazzoo> gk, yeh.. but i have NO clue on how to solve.. have been at it all day..
<shazzoo> FOUND THEM!!
<shazzoo> they were in home/user
<thegatekeeper> wwhat ya lokoing for
<shazzoo> xsession-erros
<deruni> http://code.google.com/p/paint-mono/downloads/list
<shazzoo> ok what am i looking for
<deruni> paint mono. deb packages available?
<shazzoo> (gnome-settings-daemon:1683): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_propagate_error: assertion `src != NULL' failed
<thegatekeeper> shazzoo try the new drivers
<thegatekeeper> 195.53
<thegatekeeper> let me know
<Daskreech> shazzoo: anything with an EE
<shazzoo> ok bb
<shazzoo> no lines starting with EE
<Daskreech> What's the last set of lines in the file
<Daskreech>  last 15 or so?
<Daskreech> pastebin
<shazzoo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<shazzoo>  linux-image-2.6.31-16-generic
<shazzoo>  ureadahead
<shazzoo>  libdns53
<shazzoo>  libisccfg50
<FloodBotK1> shazzoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shazzoo>  libbind9-50
<shazzoo> srr :(
<shazzoo> i will but it in paste.ubuntu
<Daskreech> paste.ubuntu.com
<shazzoo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/354599/
<shazzoo> the last 441 lines are in tehere.. srr.. really don't know what i'm looking for
<shazzoo> but this all doesn't look too good..
<shazzoo> perhaps i hsould just reinstall right..?
<Kolia> shazzoo: reinstalling is rarely necessary
<Kolia> don't give up :)
<shazzoo> hehe :)
<shazzoo> ohyeh.. there was also a problem "locking" Xauthority.. but this wasnt logged
<Kolia> shazzoo: IceXauthority?
<shazzoo> no .Xauthority
<LetsGo67> How do I watch TV using my TV Tuner Card in Ubuntu?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Located a syslog with some relevant info on bootp.
<Kolia> shazzoo: have you tried reconfiguring xserver already?
<shazzoo> yep
<shazzoo> sudo apt-get --reintall xserver-xorg
<Kolia> have you tried rebooting with an older kernel?
<Kolia> nope
<Kolia> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shazzoo> and sudo dpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<shazzoo> yep
<shazzoo> :)
<Kolia> ok
<Kolia> ;p
<shazzoo> read many forums
<FloodBotK1> Kolia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBotK1> shazzoo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kolia> mouarf
<shazzoo> srr :(
<Kolia> you tried rebooting with an older kernel?
<shazzoo> arent these channers meant for communicating?
<shazzoo> yep.. no luck :(
<shazzoo> seems it affected all kernels
<Daughain> Daskreech:   Attemoting install again, and will pastebin the most recent log.
<Kolia> sorry, can you remind me what happens? x does not start?
<shazzoo> at some point a new one was created
<shazzoo> indeed
<Kolia> you get an error when trying  startx  ?
<shazzoo> none..
<shazzoo> only the problem "locking" .xauthority
<Kolia> can't you remove the lock?
<shazzoo> after reinstalling nvidia drivers the nv logo flashes and i return to terminal
<Kolia> hum
<shazzoo> no.. doens't seem like it
<Kolia> what if you try to start kdm from command?
<shazzoo> i'm not working in kubuntu, its ubuntu
<Kolia> erm.. what's the point of being here then? :)
<shazzoo> yes indeed
<shazzoo> i found that out later.. but then daskreech started helping me
<Kolia> :)
<Kolia> you never installed kubuntu-desktop?
<shazzoo> not really.. why?
<Kolia> just to know
<Kolia> i'm afraid i cant help much, i left ubuntu long time ago and not used to gnome anymore :/
<Kolia> have you asked on #ubuntu ? lots of people there
<shazzoo> thats alrgiht ;)
<shazzoo> yeh i know.. bit too busy even
<Kolia> right :/
<Kolia> the balance is hard to find on channels
<peppino> I downloaded vlc_1.0.2.orig.tar.gz file and afer i've compiled it for my karmic. After the entire process, VLC works but something is missing. In the capture device --> Capture mode  is desappeaed my dvb device.    But instead with the package download from repository, the menus existing and the dvbt device works
<Daughain> Daskreech: http://pastebin.ca/1745720  Thats the log of the most recent install attempt.
<Daughain> Hmmm.....Looks like I may need to reboot soon...Again.
<Daskreech> Daughain: j
<Daskreech> k
<shazzoo> Dasrkeech did you see my post?
<Daskreech> shazzoo: this is from /media/disk/home/user/.xsession-errors ?
<shazzoo> yes
<Daskreech> peppino: #vlc
<peppino> Daskreech: tnk but vlc people say that it is a distibution problem
<Daskreech> peppino: You compiled it from source?
<shadeslayer> any problems with the upgrade to 4.4 RC?
<peppino> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> Daughain: That address already in use what's that from?
<Daskreech>  Do you have the unique MAC address for the computer?
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: just saw your dent/ What's the PPA?
<Daskreech> peppino: and the package that comes with the distro works?
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: :D its ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<Daughain> I'm wondering if that bind call is for the bootptab settings.
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: youre on identi.ca?
<Daskreech> shadeslayer: Isn't everyone? :)
<peppino> Daskreech: yes a part televideo that is tthe reason why i recompliling it
<shadeslayer> Daskreech: hehe... whats your URL?
<Daskreech> Daughain: ah wait no that bind is probably correct
<Daskreech> peppino: Ah and how are they deciding that since the distro package works and the compiled version isn't that it is a distro problem ?
<Daskreech> identi.ca/skreech2
<Daughain> Well, since I beleive the one setting is wrong to begin with, I reset it back to default for now anyway.
<Daskreech> Daughain: it is strange that there are two boot attempts at teh same second
<peppino> Daskreech: i dont know
<Daskreech> peppino: what's your /dev device for the dvb ?
<peppino> Deathvalley122: help me.... give me the command
<shazzoo> daskreech: i have to leave now, but could you post me if you find smth?
<Daughain> Daskreech:   I dont know where you see that, but I'll tae ya word for it. =)
<shazzoo> (i'll try to be back within an hour)
<Daskreech> shazzoo: ok
<shazzoo> thanks a lot man :) y'seem busy helping everyone here, thanks for your effort
<Daskreech> Daughain: That was the last entry for bootpd in the syslog?
<Himmler> i add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta in the software sources but i still can't get kde 4.4 rc1, any suggestions?
<peppino> Deathvalley122: help me.... how can find the device
<Daskreech> Himmler: it hasn't propogated to your server yet. Wait 30 minutes
<Daskreech> peppino: Do you mean me?
<Daughain> Daskreech: Ya, I ran the install attempt, just to get that log. Also to make sure I was getting the whole log, and not missing any by accident. =)
<peppino> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> Daughain: Nice thanks :)
<Daskreech> Daughain: and no entry for tftpd ?
<Daskreech> peppino: Do you have a /dev/dvb directory?
<peppino> Daskreech: yes
<Himmler> Daskreech: what you meant? it's a ppa
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Not in that log. tftp keeps its own logs, but I dont know how to unencrypt them. =(
<Daskreech> peppino: ok that should be where your dvb card is. you just need to figure out why the compiled version doesn't know it exists
<Daskreech> Himmler: Ah good point :)
<Daskreech> Daughain: Hmm?
<Daskreech> HOw are they encrpyted?
<Himmler> why i have so many blocked updates?
<Daskreech> I couldn't tell you. Did you try a dist-upgrade?
<Daughain> The in.tftpd ( tftp internal log file) shows as an executable.
<Daskreech> cause it is
<Himmler> Daskreech: ok i try
<Daskreech> grep tftp /var/log/syslog shows nothing?
<peppino> Daskreech: it is not easy...ook tnk
<Daskreech> peppino: Right it's probably an option in your ./configure script. If you like look up the E-mail address of the maintainer for the Ubuntu vlc packages and e-mail them to get help if #vlc will not
<Daskreech> hi jono
<jono> hey
<jono> :)
<Daskreech> How re you?
<jono> Daskreech, good thanks :)
<jono> you?
<Himmler> hi mr bacon.
<peppino> Daskreech: where i can find the email address?
<Daskreech> jono: Alright just helping some people out
<jono> :)
<jono> hey Himmler
<Daskreech> peppino: apt-cache show vlc | grep Maintain
<peppino> Daskreech: tnk for your time
<Daughain> Daskreech: Just realized, my inetd.conf is not in the initd folder.
<smellynosery> Hi - I have USB Audio, Terratec Aureon 5.1, but no sound is coming out of it
<Daskreech> Daughain: it should be in the /etc directory
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Its just /etc/inetd.conf
<Daskreech> Daughain: That's correct
<smellynosery> Under System Settings->Multimedia, when I press test a green light on top of the usb device flashes, but no sounds come out
<smellynosery> Power is going to it, and speakers are plugged in and the volume is up
<fujimitsu> is there a default dictionary application ?
<Daskreech> there shuld be a /etc/init.d/inetd
<smellynosery> Any ideas why I can't hear anything?
<Daughain> Daskreech: Ok, the example this web tut has shows /etc/init/inetd.conf
<Daughain> And people wonder why I am gettinf confused.
<Daskreech> Where?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  This si the tut page;  https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<Daskreech> Daughain: argh :) in the .conf file you have a -s ?
<Daskreech> Daughain: -s /var/lib/tftpdboot ?
<Daskreech> Put a -l in front of the -s and then restart inetd
<Daughain> Daskreech: Here's the whole line; tftp           dgram   udp     wait    root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<Daughain> /usr/bin/in.ftpd repeats....
<Daskreech> Daughain: Right. put a -l before the -s
<Daskreech> -l means log :(
<Daughain> Ah.... =)brb
<Daughain> OK, lemme run it again.
<Daskreech> ok
 * Himmler upgrades to kde 4.4 rc1
<Daughain> Ok, running...
<Guest14072> any one know anything about the grub rescue command prompt?
<Daskreech> I'd suspect the answer is a yes.
<APERSON> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Daskreech> Do you have a question about it?
<Daskreech> Himmler: Showed up?
<Himmler> Daskreech: yep, but the speed is a turtle
<draik> Hello everyone.
 * draik waves
<Guest14072> I'm trying to install grub2 to it's own partition, which I thought I did with the Ubuntu 9.10 live cd by assigning /boot to that partition, while installing ubuntu to it's own /root partition.  When I rebooted and took the live cd out, I ended up at the grub rescue prompt, where the only command I've been able to execute was ls, but I can't execute ls -lh on any of the listed partitions to show their contents
<Daughain> Daskreech: http://pastebin.ca/1745791  Most recent log.
<Guest14072> I assume I'm irrelevant because I'm trying to run ubuntu?  For what it's worth I'm trying to run kubuntu on a separate partition
<Daughain> Guest14072:  Wel, if ya wanna feel that way., go ahead. The answer is simple; The only person sorta here right now who might be abnle to help you is AFK. Be patient.
<ozi> anyone can help to faster my performance using Kubuntu :D
<ozi> 1.5Gb memory
<ozi> p4 1.8ghz :(
<ozi> i like KDE
<ozi> but idont like slow speed
<Daughain> Over-clock?
<Himmler> ozi: try to disabling kwin
<Daskreech> Guest14072: grub doesn't install to a partition as such
<Daskreech> ozi: Turn off compositing and see if that speeds up. What do you see as slow?
<Daskreech> Daughain: reading
<Daskreech> Guest14072: how were you trying to install to /boot?
<Daughain> Daskreech: np.
<ozi> anyting else ?
<Daskreech> ozi: What are you seeing as slow? Drawing? Hard drive access? Apps starting?
<ozi> apps starting harddrive acces
<Daskreech> Daughain: nothing for tfptd ?
<Daughain> What ya see is what ya get. Nothing for tftp.
<Daskreech> ozi: not sure how to speed up apps starting. Which application is seemingly very slow for you?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  I dont actually think it is starting up.
<Daskreech> Daughain: Ok I wonder if syslog is capturing anything for it
<ozi> all
<Daskreech> Daughain: psaux | grep inet
<ozi> opera
<Daskreech> Daughain: ps aux | grep inet
<ozi> dolpin
<Daskreech> ozi: opera. hmm not sure. Dolphin reads a lot of files before it shows up. Try turning off the places sidebar
<Guest14072> Daskreech: so I can't install grub to a separate partition period?
<ozi> yeah
<Daughain> Daskreech: Here;s the output.
<Daughain> root      1163  0.0  0.0  10280   636 ?        Ss   13:50   0:00 /usr/sbin/inetd
<Daughain> daughain 13774  0.0  0.0   7340   964 pts/1    S+   14:00   0:00 grep --color=auto inet
<ozi> i try
<Daskreech> or turning off previews since it will make a thumbnail for all the files in the ~ directory and sub directories
<Daskreech> Guest14072: I'm saying that grub doesn't install to a partition perse it installs to the boot sector which is the first 512  of the hard drive
<Daughain> Daskreech:  At leats it is locating the bootfile. =)
<Daskreech> ozi: If you have lots of files in ~ or some sub directory like ~/Pictures then Dolphin will read through them before showing up
<Daskreech> Guest14072: You can install it of course but I'm just saying that I'm not sure what it was you tried. So you may not see what you expect
<Guest14072> Daskreech: is this always by default on the HDD?  I can't assign it to a partition?  As far as I know I have /boot on a separate partition and I had thought grub would boot from there, or atleast I could configure grub from there
<Daskreech> Daughain: Which is wonderful :)
<Daughain> Daskreech:  To help me out, what does the 'bind' comment refer to in that log? IP or a file location?
<philyaw> What word processor do you guys use
<Daughain> I'm still thiking the error may be in bootptab.
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Yes the configuration for grub lies in /boot but grub itself doesn't it lives in a section of the hard drive you cannot access by a partition
<Daskreech> Daughain: IP which is tied to the mac address
<Daughain> Cool.
<Daskreech> Daughain: Well tftp isn't logging anything so lets get that logged. did you restart inetd ?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Wasnt sure, so wanted to check.
<Daughain> I just rebooted the whole system.
<Daughain> Ran out of ram.
<Daughain> But, thats a kde issue for another night.
<Daskreech> Daughain: serious?
<Daskreech> wow
<Guest14072> Daskreech: allll right...so if it boots into the grub rescue command prompt I should be able to use the linux, initrd, and boot commands to boot into ubuntu, right?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Yes, The top three ram users according to htop are my kde workspaces.
<Daskreech> I haven't done that in years and I have 700 MB of RAM
<Daskreech> Ah
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Sure. How did you install grub2 ?
<Daskreech> Daughain: grep ftp /etc/syslog.conf
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Ya....I seprrated my workspaces into 4 on the kde cube, but, 9 hours of work, and my ram climbs from call it 1250MB to 1628+MB, and 1628 is all I got. =)
<Guest14072> Daskreech: well I thought the live cd did it when I assigned /boot to ny (hd0,6) partition
<Daughain> No such animal.
<Daskreech> Guest14072: no you need to follow the sequence that !grub shows after installing windows
<Daskreech> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Daskreech> The one for Grub2 of course
<Daskreech> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager in Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Daskreech> Daughain: que? Hmm
<Planetary_> I recently installed ubuntu and it works fine but freezes randomly. my computer is a hp visualize dual 1ghz P3, 2gigs ram, ati all-in-wonder 9700. its a rare computer. should i install an alternate kernel? alternate install?
<Daskreech> Daughain: ls /etc/sysl* ?
<Daughain> Daskreech: "no such file or directory".....No sech animal.
<Planetary_> hh
<Daskreech> Planetary_: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<jwill-> Planetary_: What kind of freeze?
<Daskreech> \o/ jwill-
<Planetary_> I had kubuntu then i installes ubuntu. both froze
<jwill-> Hey Daskreech.
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Even using sudo, not there.
<Daskreech> Planetary_: ah was it a kernel freeze or a X freeze?
<Guest14072> Daskreech: so you are saying I still haven't "installed" grub2 to this mysterious place on my HDD? how can I be sure it's working with my /boot partition and not the /root partition where ubuntu is intalled?
<Daskreech> Daughain: ps aux | grep sysl
<jwill-> Planetary_: Does your mouse still move?
<Planetary_> it freezes unexpectedly. im not loading it, just surfing the net and total lock up
<Daughain> jwill-:  That localnet boot was a great idea. I'm *still* trying to make it work. :P
<Planetary_> jwill-: no
<jwill-> Daughain: D:  Could work though?
<jwill-> Planetary_: Aww, I've got that twice.  Never happened to me on linux before...
<Daskreech> Guest14072: the "mysterious place" is the boot sector and yes if you just did an install then it is likely not setup. follow the Wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 to configure everything
<Daughain> jwill-:  Could, or I would have given up. =)
<Daughain> Daskreech: root       666  0.0  0.0   8192   604 ?        Ss   13:50   0:00 dd bs=1 if=/proc/kmsg of=/var/run/rsyslog/kmsg
<Daughain> syslog     783  0.0  0.1 126504  2140 ?        Sl   13:50   0:00 rsyslogd -c4
<Daughain> daughain  2106  0.0  0.2 210620  4888 ?        Ssl  13:54   0:00 /usr/bin/pulseaudio --start --log-target=syslog
<Daughain> daughain  2849  0.0  0.0   7340   956 pts/1    S+   14:11   0:00 grep --color=auto sysl
<FloodBotK1> Daughain: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jwill-> Daughain: Wait, you've been working on thissince I left to sleep?  Like 10 hours ago?
<Daughain> jwill-: Yup.
<shazzoo> lol
<jwill-> O_o
<Daskreech> Planetary_: Do you have another computer?
<Daughain> The first three or four hours I was going it alone.
<shazzoo> back again :)
<philyaw> How do I find a program that I installed but isn't showing up in the Launcher?
<Daughain> jwill-: And 'm a mechanic, not an IT tech.
<jwill-> philyaw: Know the name of it?  If so you can start it via alt+f2.
<Daughain> I keep forgetting that nifty shortcut.
<philyaw> jwill, i tried that but it didn't show up
<jwill-> philyaw: And you can add a menu entry by right clicking on the menu and selecting 'Menu Editor'
<jwill-> philyaw: What is it?
<Daskreech> Daughain: ok lets do a quick test
<philyaw> jwill, aircrack
<Daughain> Daskreech: Ok...Test what and how.
<Daskreech> can you ftp to the computer?
<Planetary_> Daskreech: yes
<jwill-> Planetary_: It's a kernel thing if the mouse freezes and ALT + Print Screen + REISUB doesn't work
<Daskreech> Planetary_: do you have ssh installed on the computer?
<Daskreech> philyaw: Which program?
<jwill-> philyaw: Open a terminal and type air, then press tab twice
<Daskreech> hi shazzoo
<Planetary_> Daskreech: not sure what that is
<jwill-> Daskreech: Aircrack
<Daskreech> jwill-: type aircrack in alt=F2
<Planetary_> jwill-: i do that when it freezes
<jwill-> Daskreech: He said that didn't work.
<philyaw> wow thats cool
<jwill-> Planetary_: And it doesn't reboot it?
<jwill-> philyaw: What's the output?
<jwill-> philyaw: That's autocomplete, btw.
<Daskreech> Planetary_: ssh is a way to login to the computer remotely. If X is frozen you can still login and fix things
<Daskreech> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Planetary_> jwill-: i have never done that
<Planetary_> Daskreech: ah thats new to me
<philyaw> jwill, it listed everything that started with "air"
<Daskreech> Daughain: tftp <ipaddress>
<Daskreech> tftp 192.168.2.2 I think
<jwill-> philyaw: Is one of them something like aircrack (like with a version number on the end or something) ?
<philyaw> jwill, yeah i'm in the terminal-based version i guess
<Daughain> Daskreech: Apparently I just have the server installed, let me install the client.
<jwill-> philyaw: I think it's a cli-only program: http://www.aircrack-ng.org/screenshots.html
<Daskreech> Daughain: nooo
<Daskreech> Daughain: ftp 192.186.2.2
<Guest14072> Daskreech: so if I go back to the live cd and enter the following commands in the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/354635/, with sdc7 my /root partition where ubuntu 9.10 is installed, this will install grub2 to this mysterious place?  What about my /boot partition on sdc6?  Won't these commands just configure grun2 to work with my root ubuntu partition rather than my /boot partition?
<Daughain> Daskreech: Good thing ya was quick, I almost ad the spt-get typed in. =)
<Daughain> Daskreech: Here's the important output from the attempt;  tftp: command not found
<Daskreech> Guest14072: replace the boot files with the partition that you need. If the kernel is in the /boot on /dev/sdc6 then use /dev/sdc6
<jwill-> philyaw: I sure hope you just forgot your wireless key or something :S
<philyaw> jwill, of course.. why else would you want it
<Daskreech> Guest14072: again the "mysterious place" is the boot sector. A computer is stupid it doesn't know what to do so you can't put the instructions as to how to start something anywhere the computer doen't know where to look for it
<Guest14072> Daskreech: in BOTH lines of the commands I gave, right?
<jwill-> philyaw: lol
<Planetary_> so when it freezes i cant do anything, mouse is stuck. i push the power button and it turns right off.
<Daskreech> So the computer looks only in one place for the instructions on how to start the OS and if the nstructions are not there it gives up
<jwill-> Planetary_: Have you tried alt + system requirements + REISUB?
<Daskreech> That section is the boot sector
<jwill-> Planetary_: Or CTRL + ALT + F1
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Yes
<Planetary_> jwill-: at the install menu? or when it freezes?
<Daskreech> Planetary_: There are other options. Want me to walk you through one now?
<Guest14072> Daskreech: and linux refers to this place as /mnt?
<Planetary_> Daskreech: that would be awesome!
<jwill-> Planetary_: When it freezes.  REISUB will restart the system gently.  If it's still accepting keyboard input.
<jwill-> Planetary_: It's a kernel-level shortcut, so should work almost always.
<Daskreech> Guest14072: no it doesn't refer to it at all
<Daskreech> The BIOS refers to it
<Daughain> Daskreech: ftp;no route to host
<Daskreech> and then it tells the BIOS where /boot is
<Daskreech> Daughain: ha
<Planetary_> jwill- I do control alt f1 to get to terminal or how?
<Daughain> Well, I *did* say tftpd.
<Daskreech> Daughain: netstat -an | grep *.69
<jwill-> Planetary_: Yes.  To get to virtual terminal number 1.  The X server (graphical desktop and stuff) is at virtual terminal 7, so do CTRL + ALT + F7 to get back to it.
<Daughain> Daskreech:  That almost sounds kinky.
<Daskreech> Daughain: your brain dude not mine
<Daughain> LOL
<Daughain> WHat brain?????
<Daskreech> I can't give you a fix for that one
 * Daskreech hugs Mamarok
<Daskreech> Curse
<Guest14072> Daskreech: so BIOS is /mnt?
<Daughain> Daskreech: IN ftp or term?
<Daskreech> Guest14072: no you are on a live CD /mnt and /media is the hard drive of the computer
<Daskreech> Daughain: type bye to close ftp
<Daskreech> do it in term
<Daughain> Daskreech: Already ran it in both.
<Planetary_> jwill-: okay, so when im there type reisub, then...
<jwill-> Guest14072: The BIOS is on its own flash chip.  It's not on the HDD anywhere.
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Nothing happens in term.
<Daskreech> Daughain: ah hmm ok
<Daskreech> seems inetd isn't listening for ftp
<jwill-> Planetary_: Um, I was just saying you could do that to restart your computer instead of the power button.  It's less bad for it.
<Daughain> Daskreech: I know that sound, and it is never a god one, =)I usualy make it before trying to explain why someone needs to tear thier engine down.
<Planetary_> jwill-: i see
<jwill-> Planetary_: To reboot, hold alt and the System Requirements key (usually same as print screen), then press REISUB in sequence.
<jwill-> Planetary_: as in, press and release R, then E, then I, etc.
<Planetary_> jwill-: got ya!
<jwill-> Planetary_: I think Daskreech had something for you to do that might fix it?
<Daskreech> Daughain: can I see your tftpd-ha config file?
<shazzoo> daskreech: did you get around to looking at my x problem?
<Daughain> Thought I posted that already...????
<Daskreech> Planetary_: B will reboot your computer but it's safer than hitting power
<Daskreech> REIUS syncs your files and shuts down your hard drive so you don't lose data
<shazzoo> can i just paste back the content of my home folder after doing a reinstall?
<Planetary_> Daskreech: okay
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Here it is....;  RUN_DAEMON="yes"
<Daughain> OPTIONS="-l -s /var/lib/tftpboot"
<Daskreech> shazzoo: I had asked if that was your .xsession-errors file. Doesn't look a lot like it
<Daskreech> Daughain: My browser died
<shazzoo> but it is ..
<Daskreech> Daughain: ok
<Daughain> no worries, two whole lies
<jwill-> Daskreech: It's only safer if you do REISU first (unmounts drives, finishes writes, etc...)
<shazzoo> :S
<Daughain> lines, even.
<jwill-> Planetary_: Don't do just B!
<Planetary_> jwill-: so REISU ?
<jwill-> Planetary_: You can remember REISUB as being BUSIER backwards.  No, do REISUB, with B last.
<Daskreech> Planetary_: ok if you freeze up try to press alt+ctrl+F1 and get to a terminal. You can see what is using up your CPU there with top
<Daskreech> Or RAM
<Daskreech> You can try and kill it and then use alt+Ctrl+F7 to come back to the GUI
<Planetary_> yep i use top
<Daskreech> If you can't see anything obvious then you can try sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<Daskreech> That will kill X and start it back but you will lose any unsaved files in an editor. YOu can save them from the command line but one step at a time
<Daughain> jwill-:  I *like* my antique karamba theme sysmon. :P
<Daskreech> That at least is much faster then rebooting and waiting for the whole computer to come up
<jwill-> Daskreech: ?  okay?
<Guest14072> Daskreech: okay I've just executed the commands I gave you with sdc6 and the live cd sounds pissed off.  It gave me 3 errors.  1) it is telling me I'm attempting to install grub to the partition and not the MBR (I assume being this boot sector you speak of) and is telling me in caps that this is a bad idea.  2) it then tells me "Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.
<Guest14072>  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged"  I have no idea what this error means, unless it is referring to my file system which is formatted as ext2 instead of ext3 on the /boot partition (for /root it is formatted as ext3).  3)  it says it can't read /grub/core.img correctly.   Should I ignore these errors and proceed?
<Daskreech> shazzoo: it's looking for a set of files can you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Daskreech> jwill-: Hmm ?
<Daskreech> Guest14072: do you have a /grub ?
<Daskreech> not /boot/grub but /grub
<Guest14072> Daskreech: the directory grub.  are you asking if I have this directory on my /boot partition?
<intruder_> Guest14072: on the contrary
<shazzoo> just a sec, i will try
<intruder_> hes asking if you got it on /
<Daskreech> Guest14072: You said the error states /grub/core.img I'm just checking if it really meant /grub
<Daskreech> is there a /grub directory or is there only /boot/grub ?
<giullpain> sera a tutti
<Daskreech> jwill-: what's the ok ? for?
<Daskreech> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Daskreech> Guest14072: MBR is indeed the boot sector MBR means the Master Boot Record
<jwill-> Daskreech: Oops, wrong Da* person :S.  Meant to send that to Daughain, and I'm used to just typing Da<tab>.
<giullpain> excuse
<Guest14072> Daskreech: the 3rd error states "error: Cannot read '/grub/core.img' correctly".  Are you asking if the /grub directory exists somewhere, either on my root partition or the live cd?
<Daskreech> The second error is because you are installing to /boot instead of the MBR so to get the system to boot it will find whatever is currently making the system boot in the MBR and ask it to use a list of other possible blocks which includes /boot. However of course the boot manager in the MBR can simply ignore it so it's unreliable
<Guest2308> how do i deleet a file thats too big to fit it the trash bin?
<Daughain> jwill-: I usualy use the first 3 letters.. =)
<Daskreech> Guest14072: on your root partition. Grub normally treats /boot as if it was / but I would like to ensure that is correct
<jwill-> Daughain: Good practise.  So what did you mean by: "<Daughain> jwill-:  I *like* my antique karamba theme sysmon. :P", anyways?
<Daughain> jwill-:  You were the one who said I would rue the day trying to get it installed and working. That was easy, this is a b***h.
<Daughain> And I enjyed that one. =)
<jwill-> Daughain: Oh, right.  One day, Daughain, one day.
 * Daskreech votes that jwill- take over getting tftp to answer a ftp call while he goes to eat
 * Daughain chuckles.
<jwill-> lol
 * jwill- hide
<jwill-> s
<Proxima> how much is fedora?
<Guest2308> how do i deleet a file thats too big to fit it the trash bin?
<jwill-> Proxima: About 42.
<Daughain> jwill-:  I am....The day I listend to you about this bootin method. =)
<Daskreech> jwill-: Near as I can tell he has tftp installed but I can't see if inetd is listening for a boot call. and he's not logging anythign
<Daskreech> Proxima: Fedora is free and Free
<Daskreech> Guest14072: rm
<Planetary_> ok so how do i solve my freeze problem
<jwill-> Guest14072: You might have to enable the delete option.  I thought it just asked you to completely delete stuff that's too big for trash.
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Or shift+delete
<Proxima> how can i get it
<Daughain> Daskreech: jwill- Thats it in a nutshell. Bootp works fine, tftpd doesnt even seem to start.
<Guest2308> thnx
<Daskreech> Proxima: #fedora-kde
<jwill-> Daskreech: I don't know anything about that.  I've only used ssh for direct commandline access to the server by using a detached screen session.
<Daughain> jwill-: Everything for tftpd is set to log, but, no log, which is why I dont even think it is starting.
<jwill-> Proxima: Download it from the fedora website.  But, uhh.  This is kinda #kubuntu.
<jwill-> Daughain: Explain what tftp is?
<Daskreech> Daughain is a self proclaimed newb who isn't a first tier computer user and is tackling it :)
<Daughain> Something just occurs to me.....Do I need a line in the bootp start wrapper to tell tftpd that it needs to do something?
<Daskreech> Daughain: shouldn't I think that's inetd's job
<peppino> starting from today my amsn is not able to connect .... I dont know how to see
<Daskreech> Daughain: You setup the PXE boot options?
<Daughain> OK, lemme take a look at that conf again.
<Daughain> Daskreech: What are those?
<Daskreech> Well yeah I guess if it's making the call to the bootp server
<Proxima> Give me the website please
<Daughain> Proxima: Get what?
<Daughain> kde?
<Guest14072> Daskreech: on my /root partition, the /boot folder is blank as it should be.  I checked my mounted /boot partition, sdc6, which I've mounted to /mnt with those previous commands, and in there is the /grub directory with core.img inside.  So what's going on?
<Daughain> Or fedora?
<Daskreech> Daughain: the dhcpd.conf
<Daskreech> Daughain: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/install-tftp.html
<Daskreech> PXE boot section
<jwill-> Proxima: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=fedora
<Daskreech> peppino: Probably a MSN server upgrade
<Daskreech>  try kmess?
<Proxima> Thanks
<Daughain> Lmme see if thats one I;ve read already..
<jwill-> Proxima: Alternatively, http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<peppino> Daskreech: i've tried with WLM and it works
<Proxima> Mhm
<Daskreech> jwill-: errm language
<Daskreech> lmgtfy.com will do fine
<jwill-> Daskreech: It's an url :D
<Daskreech> With nicer alternatives
<Daughain> Daskreech:  I;ve seen this page....NOW I might even be able to understand it. =)
<jwill-> Yeah, sorry.
<Planetary_> so any idea why my computer is freezing. it takes a while to freeze
<jwill-> Planetary_: Could be a lot of things.  Should look at some logs, I guess?
<xixor> so, should I install beagle?
<Daskreech> peppino: Kmess works here
<jwill-> xixor: No.
<xixor> !beagle
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<Daskreech> Planetary_: There can be a whole set of reasons but the two most likely are the X video card driver and some kernel driver
<jwill-> !strigi
<xixor> jwill-: any recommendations?
<jwill-> xixor: Strigi.  It's the KDE solution for that, and is already installed.
<Daughain> Daskreech:  I mentioned this earlier..The only dhcp I have is client.
<Daskreech> Planetary_: in any other circumstance the mouse would likely not freeze
<peppino> Daskreech: i know but kmess does not have video and audio call
<jwill-> xixor: Though kubuntu broke some packages.  You need to fix it.
<Daughain> When I tried to install dhcp server, the start failed.
<Daskreech> Daughain: ok where is it getting dhcp from?
<Planetary_> Daskreech: thats what i think. its an ati card
<xixor> jwill-: sounds like par for the course for *buntu
<jwill-> xixor: Just kubuntu.  They like breaking kde stuff in packaging.
<jwill-> xixor: Good news is you can fix it in two or three commands.
<jwill-> xixor: let me google that for you
<Daughain> Daskreech: Ok, I found a dhcpd.conf
<jwill-> xixor: Do this: http://digitizor.com/2009/10/14/how-to-start-nepomukstrigi-and-fix-the-strigi-service-failed-to-initialize-most-likely-due-to-an-installation-problem-problem-in-kubuntu-9-10kde4-3/
<shadeslayer_> xixor: KDE 4.4 or 4.3.4?
<Daughain> Yeah, this part confused me and where I was at about 2 hours ago.
<xixor> Great, thanks.  4.3.2 it says in about:kde
<jwill-> xixor: sudo aptitude install soprano-backend-sesame
<shadeslayer_> xixor: ah.. have fun then :)
<peppino> Daskreech: I tried kmess just now and it has the same problem.....impossibile to connect server
<xixor> shadeslayer_: should I upgrade to 4.34?
<jwill-> xixor: And edit ~/.kde/share/config/nepomukserverrc .  Look for the line that says Backend=redland, and change redland to sesame2.
<jwill-> xixor: Should work after that.  And yes, you should upgrade.  But you still need to do this.
<xixor> ok, great, thanks for all the help on that
<Guest14072> Daskreech: by the way I wasn't the Guest2308 asking to delete something
<jwill-> xixor: Blame kubuntu, not kde. :D
<Guest2308> fixed thanks
<Guest2308> :)
<shadeslayer_> xixor: i think you should upgrade to 4.4 :P
<jwill-> xixor: Don't.  It's just in RC now.
<jwill-> Do it if you want to, but shadeslayer_, you shouldn't be telling new people to upgrade to an unstable release.
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: i thought everyone knows its RC... look at the topiv
<shadeslayer_> *topic
<shadeslayer_> also the PPA says Beta... so no one who wants a unstable KDE would add the PPA in the first place
<xixor> ah, ok
<jwill-> shadeslayer_: People completely new to linux wouldn't know what RC meant.  It should be a matter of policy to not tell new users to install unstable versions of stuff.
<jwill-> shadeslayer_: ...but I think I'm going to install 4.4 now :D
<shadeslayer_> :)
<xixor> jwill-: I will keep with 4.3.2, or whatever 9.10 uses by default.  I've been a linux user for about 13 years now, and have been burned too many times installing the development builds or the latest and greatest packages
<shadeslayer_> its pretty awesome with nepomuk back up again
<jwill-> xixor: That's 9 years longer than me :D... sorry, best to assume people in support channels are new.
<jwill-> shadeslayer_: I'm running nepomuk on 4.3.4 in kubuntu 9.10.  You just need to do a few things to un-break it.
<fujimitsu> there is a factoid about making assumptions
<xixor> jwill-: Dont' worry, I still can be pretty useless with linux at times
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: well 4.4 was missing the complete virtuoso backend package :P
<jwill-> fujimitsu: What isn't there a factoid about?  Really?
<xixor> jwill-: I have given up on trying to be a sysadmin/power user, just want to get my work done now.  When I was younger I didn't mind spending my evenings hacking .rc files or re-compiling kernels.  Now, if it doesn't work, I will give up and just try it again in 6 months when people others have fixed everything
<fujimitsu> ubuntu folk tend to be creative about factoids, yes
 * shadeslayer_ wonders if the last factoid he suggested was accepted
<jwill-> xixor: I know the feeling.  Used to spend ages messing around with stuff, now I just want it to work without too much mucking about.
<Guest14072> when I use the following commands in grub http://paste.ubuntu.com/354657/, for root=/dev/sdcX, should I refer to where my boot partition is (sdc6) or my root partition where ubuntu is installed (sdc7)?
<Daskreech> back again
<Daskreech> peppino: what version of kmess?
<jwill-> Daskreech: See Guest14072's last message.  Don't know the answer :S
<peppino> Daskreech: the one in the repo
<peppino> Daskreech: 2.0
<Daskreech> xixor: the server that nepomuk relies on had an update that broke quite a few things. The new version is in version control and works but has not been officialy released. We are waitingon the word go to go
<jwill-> shadeslayer_: From kubuntu.org "For both Lucid and Karmic, virtuoso packages are available. Install both the virtuoso-server and virtuoso-driver packages to enable Nepomuk support."
<Guest14072> by the way is there a perminant effect when I use those commands?
<jwill-> Guest14072: Yes.
<Guest14072> shit
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: yeah they just built them in the RC,not in the Beta versions
<Daskreech> Planetary_: try #phoronix they have a lot of ATI experience
<jwill-> shadeslayer_: So they do work and whatnot?  I'm upgrading right now so...
<Daskreech> Daughain: Any better now?
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Sorry :(
<Guest14072> jwill-: can I switch between sdc6 and sdc7 if I want to?
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: they do
<jwill-> KPackageKit just called aptitude a "legacy package manager"!  Grrrr....
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Nope.
<Guest14072> jwill-: like reuse the same command, but change the number at the end, will that overwirte the previous command
<Planetary_> Daskreech: thanks
<fujimitsu> Guest14072: i belive you want sdc6 since /boot is in that one.  are you using grub2?
<Guest14072> fujimitsu: yes, grub2
<jwill-> shadeslayer_: Cool, thanks.
<fujimitsu> can you boot into recovery mode?
<Daskreech> shadeslayer_: Follw up the factoid
<Guest14072> fujimitsu: you mean the grub-rescue prompt?  Why would I want to?
<shadeslayer_> Daskreech: eh? i just tried !ext3toext4 but it didnt work... its the one i submitted
<Guest14072> Daskreech: by the way I got out of the grub-rescue prompt and I'm back at the normal grub command prompt
<fujimitsu> if you drop to a shell you can do  update-grub   and it should fix itself
<fujimitsu> without manual configuration as you are trying to do
<Daskreech> Guest14072: For root= means /
<Daskreech> It's looking for the /etc directory to find fstab to tell where everything is
<fujimitsu> Guest14072:  am talking about root shell. not the grub prompt.
<soee_> anyone knows how to turn off the white shadow around letters in the infoboxes (the ones poppingout when u hover ivon or shortcut)>
<Daskreech> jwill-: it's not got buttons what do you expect?
<jwill-> Daskreech: What doesn't have buttons, and what did I expect?
<jansen> ls $KDEDIR/share/apps/konversation/scripts
<Daskreech> shadeslayer_: what's wrong with !ext4 ?
<Daughain> Daskreech:   Http://pastebin.ca/1745923
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Most recent log file.
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Yes if you rerun it with a new parameter it will overrun the last one
<Guest14072> Daskreech: and I should use sdc6 like fujimitsu recommends, not sdc7?
<Daskreech> jwill-: Legacy package manager :-D
<shadeslayer_> Daskreech: theres no !ext4 too
<jwill-> Daskreech: Lol.  aptitude is awesome.
 * jwill- installed KDE 4.4.
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Where it says root= you want / whichis sdc7 from what I remember
<Daskreech> shadeslayer_: submit a !et and followup
<Daskreech> !ext4
<fujimitsu> what he said..
<Guest14072> Daskreech: so it wants to know where I installed ubuntu, basically?
<Daskreech> Daughain: whooot logs :)
<shadeslayer_> kinda busy... ive been trying to study for the past hour and now i *really* need to stop IRC'ing :P
<fujimitsu> anyhow, my first course of action on a faulty grub is to drop to root shell via recovery mode and do  update-grub
<Daskreech>  /kick shadeslayer_
<Daughain> Daskreech: I have a good idea what it wrong, jst no clue how to go about fixing it, usualy.
<shadeslayer_> Daskreech: nah... i have a _ to show im away,but i just cant keep my hands away
<Daskreech> Guest14072: It wants to know where /etc/fstab is
<jwill-> Awesome, plasma crashes on login.
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Which is on /
<Daughain> Daskreech: I aso understand not tking the 'customers' word for anything. =)
<Guest14072> fujimitsu: do you mean the root shell in ubuntu, or the grub-resuce prompt?  Because I was in the grub-rescue prompt and couldn't do a thing
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: its supposed to ;P
<Daskreech> Daughain: Bless you
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: its a RC :D
<jwill-> shadeslayer_: I hate you now.
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: oh,simple fix : press alt+F2 and type : plasma-desktop
<Daughain> Daskreech: I'm a mechanic. In america *every* male knows how to fix cars.
<jwill-> shadeslayer_: Crashes again, dude.
<Daughain> Specially in the south.
<Daskreech> ha ha I know two males that would buck that trend
<Daskreech> jwill-: did you back up ~/.kde ?
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: last error on a konsole with that command
<jwill-> Daughain: I know nothing about cars.  But then I'm Canadian.
<shadeslayer_> Daskreech: know what im talking about?
<shadeslayer_> (just cant keep my hands away :P )
<jwill-> plasma-desktop(2160): Communication problem with  "plasma-desktop" , it probably crashed.
<jwill-> Error message was:  "org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply" : " "Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)" "
<jwill-> Gee, plasma probably crashed?  Y'think?
<Daughain> jwill-: LOL, come down to Tn, and ask any male on the street, I'll bet whatever ya want, 4 out of 5 will be willing to either fix it for you, or show you how. =)
<fujimitsu> Guest14072: do you have more than one operating system installed?
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: ah.. ok do this,reboot the PC,and if nothing works, mn .kde .kde_old
<shadeslayer_> *mv
<jwill-> Why did I install 4.4?  Whhhhhhhhy?  Ever time I install an RC, this happens, but I never learn.
<Daughain> jwill-:  And usually screw it up in the process.
<aelyson> ola
<jwill-> shadeslayer_: I didn't back it up.  And I already rebooted.
<Daskreech> Daughain: do you have a /etc/init.d/xinetd ?
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: its just a problem of the configs...
<Guest14072> Daskreech: fujimitsu: so I'm going to use the commands http://paste.ubuntu.com/354657/, which will get me to ubuntu where I can type sudo update-grub, which will make the grub boot menu that I can pick my multiple OSs from, which are ubuntu, kbuntu, and WinXP, right?
<shadeslayer_> jwill-: oh no problem... just back it up now
<Daskreech> jwill-: it's RPC it can't know
<aelyson> existe algem do brasil ai
<fujimitsu> Guest14072: yes, do that and see if it fixes it
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Nope.
<Daskreech> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Daskreech> aelyson: ^^^
<shadeslayer_> thats it i quit :P
<jwill-> shadeslayer_: It's backed up now
<jwill-> Awwwwwww
<Daskreech> yay
<Daskreech> now he can pass exams
<jwill-> Exams were last month :S
<Daskreech> Or whatever :)
<jwill-> Hmm, I've got a bunch of updates that were kept back.  Perhaps everything will work after I get those installed.
<Daskreech> jwill-: Oh I always back up ~/.kde and do two dist-upgrades when jumping to a new KDE X.X+1
<jwill-> I can't install the new version of klipper.  See output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354667/
<Daskreech> Saves a lot of cursing
<jwill-> And it's holding back a bunch of upgrades.  This is the source of my power.
<jwill-> err, I mean problem
<Daskreech> Castle Greyskull?
<Daskreech> Oh wait :-P
<APERSON> jwill-, so you're having that problem too?  I tried installing 4.4, but got the same thing
<jwill-> APERSON: With klipper?
<jwill-> I blame kubuntu packaging.
<APERSON> Communication problem with  "plasma-desktop"
<SamWeasley> Hello! I'm with some problem on a Intel HDA audio and skype.
<Guest14072> Daskreech: fujimitsu: alright, I sudo update-grub in ubuntu, rebooted, and now I'm back at the normal grub prompt, still with no OS menu, so there's something wrong with that grub.cfg file then?
<Daskreech> Guest14072: maybe. Does grub say what version it is in the menu?
<Guest14072> Daskreech: it says it's version 1.97~beta4
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Ok thats grub2
<SamWeasley> Skype and other programs don't capture anything. KMixer, though, has mic and capture marked
<Daskreech> so that works.
<jwill-> " trying to overwrite '/usr/share/kde4/apps/kconf_update/klipper-kconfigxt.upd', which is also in package kdebase-workspace-data 4:4.3.4-0ubuntu1~karmic1"
<SamWeasley> also I'm with much noise if I give volume o mic boost and/or capture
<Guest14072> Daskreech: but I've got to mess with that grub.cfg file to make it work, right?
<Guest14072> Daskreech: making it work as in showing me the multiple OSs at start up and letting me select which one to use
<Daskreech> Guest14072: no you are just missing the OS entries?
<Daskreech> sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<Guest14072> Daskreech: it looks like it if I'm not seeing that menu
<Guest14072> Daskreech: I should use that command in ubuntu, not the grub-prompt, right?
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Right
<Daskreech> and if you are on the live cd that should be done in a chroot
<fujimitsu> Guest14072: channel #grub might offer better help on your issue
<jwill-> Removing klipper, then reinstall kubuntu-desktop seems to have fixed it.
<Himmler> does anybody can help me? i just upgrade to kde 4.4 rc1 and after reboot there's no plasma desktop.
<Daughain> Daskreech: Ok, you do realize I am guessing the whole way through trying to figure this out, right? If ya tire of messin with it,m lemme know, and I'll understand.
<jwill-> Himmler: Hey, I just fixed the same problem
<jwill-> Himmler: Run sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade and tell me if there are any errors near the end
<jwill-> Himmler: Anything like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354667/
<jwill-> Himmler: I'll brb, restarting to see if I fixed it.
<smellynosery> Is there a way of turning off the "Devices recently plugged in" popup
<smellynosery> It's driving me crazy
<Guest14072> Daskreech: so I used "sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub", should I just reboot and see if it works now?
<Daskreech> Daughain: I know but some of this stuff should just work. tftp is being blocked by something it should be listening for 69 and it's not so need to figure that out
<jwill-> Himmler: I'm back, did you get anything?
<Daughain> Daskreech: http://pastebin.ca/1745969  Thats my dhcpd.conf as it is currently configured. Otherwise known as my best guess.
<Himmler> jwill-: please wait a sec :)
<Daskreech> smellynosery: Remover the device notifer and it magically stops notifying you :)
<Daskreech> Guest14072: That's the idea Did it find anythign in the output?
<Himmler> jwill-: i pastebin the output. wait m8
<Daughain> Daskreech: I run the netstat command, and all it does is give me the next command line.
<Daughain> Daskreech:  And ya been messin with ot for hours, as well as bein swamped by everyone else. =)
<Guest14072> Daskreech: yeah it found my OSs and even the memtest and looked like it was just dandy, but I just rebooted and I'm back at the grub-prompt and still with no OS menu.  This wouldn't have anything to do with those 3 errors I told you about before?
<Himmler> jwill-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/354672/
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Wasnt a bitch or complaint, just a statement that U fully agree with. =)
<Daughain> U==I.
<Daskreech> Guest14072: well the last one possibly but the others should be solved I think
<jwill-> Himmler: Did I say upgrade for the first one?  I meant update
<Himmler> jwill-: yes :) ok ill try
<jwill-> Himmler: But it looks like it's not a package issue like I had.
<jwill-> Himmler: Don't bother.
<Guest14072> Daskreech: so you think it still is having problems seeing that core.img?
<Himmler> jwill-: i run plasma-desktop and now the plasma appears. but i will reboot one more time to make sure its permanently appear.
<Himmler> brb
<Daskreech> Guest14072: I'm not sure what it's seeing but if it found your os and wrote them to the menu file then you should be able to see them in the menu. What happens if you simply don't do anything? does it boot?
<soee> guys is there any dvdplayer for kde that u can reccomand ?
<jwill-> soee: VLC.  QT, not KDE, but best one there is.
<soee> jwill-: ok thanx
<jwill-> Could I fit more acronyms into that sentence?
<Himmler> jwill-: after reboot plasma desktop is gone again
<jwill-> Himmler: Open konsole (using alt+f2)
<Guest14072> Daskreech: you mean restart the computer?  It goes to the grub-prompt, straight to the grub-prompt.  If I want to go to ubuntu I have to use those linux, initrd, and boot commands. There is NO OS menu to select and OS from.
<jwill-> Himmler: and run plasma-dekstop in konsole
<Himmler> jwill-: i try that but it's gone after reboot :)
<jwill-> Himmler: Oh, I see.  So it works when you manually start it, but crashes at start?
<Himmler> jwill-: correct
<titan_ark> Hello everyone :)
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Oh wow hmm that's bad. Does it show an error before the grub command ?
<Daskreech> hi titan_ark
<Guest14072> Daskreech: not at the prompt no
<jwill-> Himmler: You could just put plasma-desktop in ~/.kde/Autostart, I guess.  Just a workaround, though.
<jwill-> Himmler: I don't know what's causing it to crash at start.
<Guest14072> Daskreech: are you sure when I use sudo update-grub it is updating with the /boot partition in mind, and NOT the /root partition even though there is nothing in the /root partition's boot folder?
<Daskreech> Daughain: netstat -l -u | grep ftp
<Daskreech> Guest14072: You have a /boot in / ?
<Daskreech> Guest14072: when you did the chroot you mounted /dev/sdc6 to /boot ?
<Guest14072> Daskreech: last time I checked there was but it was blank, it was only in the boot partition that the boot folder had grub and a whole bunch of other stuff in it
<Daughain> Daskreech: Output:  udp        0      0 *:tftp                  *:*
<Daskreech> Guest14072: right since it should mount to /boot
<Daskreech> Daughain: Whoot :)
<Daughain> lol.=)
<smellynosery> Is it possible to disable usb-storage, but only for 3g modems and not actual external harddrives?
<Guest14072> Daskreech: YES, so when I sudo update-grub ubuntu isn't going off and making it's on boot folder with grub, right?  It's using my boot partition only, right?
<Daskreech> Daughain: Want to try teh tftp client ?
<Daughain> Daskreech: Now if only I knew wat that meant. =)
<Daskreech> Guest14072: Should be
<Daughain> Daskreech: As in straight ftp? Or as in the install again?
<Daskreech> is there a /boot/grub.d/30_os_prober file ?
<Daskreech> Daughain: install the tftp client
<Daughain> Reinstall?
<Guest14072> Daskreech: so I'm just having a grub.cfg problem?  I just need to make sure it can see the grub.cfg made with sudo update-grub?
<Daskreech> Daughain: You uninstalled it?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  No, no route to host on ftp <IP>
<Daskreech> Guest14072: I'm thinking that's the problem. #grub should be able to help you at this point
<Daskreech> Daughain: tftp loclahost
<Daskreech> localhost
<Daughain> Daskreech:  I've been up for about 31 hours right now, and I started working on this before jwill-  went ot bed last night......Brains a little.....soft right now.
<Daskreech> Daughain: Sleeeeeeeeep
<Daughain> tftp is still an invalid command.
<Daskreech> Daughain: one of the fun things with smashing yourself agaisnt some obscure linux problem is you come out with more understanding at the other side
<jwill-> And a lot less sanity
<Daughain> Daskreech:  WHy ya thin I am still here.=)
<Daughain> jwill-:  That implies there was sanity to lose, which all of my freinds will disagree with.
<Daskreech> Daughain: Sudo apt-get install tftp
<luckystroke> jwill-: i'm now on #kde i let you know if they can solve this problem
<Daughain> NOt time for bed, I can still tyupe one handed...
<Daughain> And girl promised pork chops.
<titan_ark> Hey any idea on how I can check what is my microphone device, i want to br able to use it right and get the right settings in alsa
<titan_ark> I somehow managed to get either of them work, but its quite noisy.
<Daskreech> crimsun: ping on microphone question
<titan_ark> DAughain: good for you
<crimsun> Daskreech: contentless pong
<jwill-> Is there a simple kde app to test microphone function?
<Daskreech> Daughain: try sudo apt-get install tftp && tftp localhost and if that doesn't work then bed
<Daughain> Oh, forgot to check the status of the install. =)
<Daughain> Daskreech:  tftp installed.
<Daughain> Daskreech: Is the second package tftp-localhost?
<qwertz> hi, is it somehow possible to make strigi index pdf or odf full text?
<luckystroke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/354684/
<Whiz2> hi, i have a friend who ordered kubuntu 8.10 release CD online. When she went to install it, she got the message "I/O error. error reading boot CD" the only option she has is to reboot, then she gets the same error again.
<rstob911> how can i boot kubuntu in a video specific mode
<Daskreech> Daughain: no
<Daskreech> just the command tftp localhost
<Daskreech> so you can tftp into yourself
<Daughain> Daskreech:  Yeah, I tried that, it didnt work.
<Daughain> Nor did anyb other logical extension.
<jwill-> That sounds kinda odd.
<Daskreech> Daughain: ok bed then
<Daughain> Last time I tried that, I got connection refused.
 * Daughain this we are talking aboput two different things here.
<Daughain> This==thinks.
<paulsomebody> I have problem with transparency in GTK applications in Kubuntu, it looks just like that. http://imagebin.ca/view/Z_Exgj.html A little of research gave me nothing. Any help?
<paulsomebody> GPU is Nvidia, proprietary driver is at place, version is latest.
<Daughain> Command line for tftp, waiting on an IP, is my guess, Daskreech
<Daughain> Definitely waiting on input.
<Daskreech> Daughain: oh you get a command line?
<jwill-> paulsomebody: Firefox bug?
<Daskreech> but with connection refused?
<paulsomebody> jwill-: That's idea, but then it's specific for Kubuntu.
<jwill-> paulsomebody: Cool firefox theme, btw.
<Daughain> Before I installed ftpt, I got connection refused usinf ftp localhost, after install of tftp, I get a tftp prompt, and it waits for further input. That help, Daskreech ?
<jwill-> paulsomebody: Yeah.  Maybe it depends on compiz or something?
<paulsomebody> jwill-: Strata40 and 'No border' setting.
<jwill-> paulsomebody: Too bad I'm using chrome :S
<paulsomebody> jwill-: I have already found this bug's page in 'getsatisfacion'.
<jwill-> paulsomebody: Nice.  Link?
<Daskreech> Daughain: Oh ok we seem to be good then
<paulsomebody> jwill-: http://getsatisfaction.com/mozilla/topics/no_transparency_with_ubiquity
<Daskreech> I think you may need the tftp client
<Daughain> Daskreech: Close out tftp then?
<Daughain> das I just installed that.
<Daskreech> try transfer a file?
<Daughain> Didnt ?
<Daughain> To what IP?
<Daskreech> your IP
<paulsomebody> jwill-: Oops. Reported 9 months ago. What are dissapointance.
<jwill-> paulsomebody: So it's not a theme thing?
<jwill-> paulsomebody: I thought the transparency for ubiquity was done interally in firefox.  Don't see why KDE would screw it up.
<paulsomebody> jwill-: I don't know really. That needs to checked out, thanks for the idea.
<paulsomebody> jwill-: Author of the theme didn't done testing under GNU/Linux, I should have known that,
<Daughain> WOuld help if I had any clue of the command structure.....
<jwill-> paulsomebody: If it is a problem with the theme, you should mention it to the author somehow.
<lordganesh> does anybody how to remove startup programs such as kmix
<paulsomebody> lordganesh: What is the need for?
<Daughain> OK, found man page.
<jwill-> lordganesh: Have you saved your session before?  If so, you'll have to remove it from the system settings module for that.
<lordganesh> paulsomebody: i want to remove kmail from startup
<paulsomebody> jwill-: Too bad, it stays with default theme.
<Whiz2> hi, i have a friend who ordered kubuntu 8.10 release CD online. When she went to install it, she got the message "I/O error. error reading boot CD" the only option she has is to reboot, then she gets the same error again.
<paulsomebody> lordganesh: Check "Autoload' thing in the 'System Settings'.
<paulsomebody> lordganesh: Also is propbable to be found in Kmail settings.
<Izinucs> What do I need to install to get the system to recognize and possibly control my camcorder with DV output? Is there a specific library?
<lordganesh> paulsomebody: i have checked everything .. but still kmail starts
<Daskreech> Daughain: oh sorry get will pull a file and put will put up a file
<paulsomebody> jwill-: Then O dpn't know.
<Daskreech> I think the files in /var/lib/tftpdboo have to have 666 permissions
<paulsomebody> jwill-: Sorry, don't know.
<Daughain> Ya, done reading the man. =) Waiting for it to do something right now. I just dont know if the exact port makes a difference.
<Daskreech> Izinucs: recognize ou should just plug it in. Control Umm Kamoso ?
<paulsomebody> jwill: Bad, downgrading Ubquity don't solve that problem.
<jwill> paulsomebody: Curiouser and curiouser.
<Daskreech> Daughain: Check if the permissions on the files in /var/lib/tftpdboot are 666
<paulsomebody> jwill: More and more hopeless? :-)
<lordganesh> paulsomebody: is there any conf file that shows startup programs
<Daughain> Leme make an edit, Daskreech
<paulsomebody> lordganesh: It shouldn't use any text config files.
<Daughain> No numerics on the file I am trying to transfer.
<Daskreech> Daughain: what are the permissions?
<Daskreech>  should be -rw-rw-rw
<Izinucs> Daskreech: yes.. dmsg report that it's recognized.. never tried Kamoso.. installing kdenlives now to see what kind of shape that program is in..
<Daughain> Daskreech: Depends on the file I am trying to transfer, or, are those the permissions needed for me to get the file?
<paulsomebody> jwill: I think I'll report a bug.
<jwill> paulsomebody: Firefox or Kubuntu or KDE?
<Daskreech> Daughain: I read somewhere they are needed to get the file
<paulsomebody> jwill: Ubiquity of course.
<Daskreech> I have no idea why that would be true though
<Daughain> Daskreech: Makes sense....Oh, file needs to be open and available to anyone, no matter who they are before you can copy them. Makes sdense to me, now I need to find or make one with those permissions.
<Izinucs> Daskreech: kdenlive reports that it needs FFmpeg & ffplay, dvgrab, dvdauthor & mkisofs for a number of things.. It didn't install automatically so maybe they are not available on 64bit but I'll look.
<Daughain> Daskreech: SImilar to the way you need to set visible/writable/available permissions for samba shares.
<jwill> paulsomebody: That's the problem with bugs like this... I bet it'll just be marked as a KDE bug.  And KDE will call it a Kubuntu bug, who will call it a firefox bug... etc
<Daughain> Same conceot.
<Daughain> Daskreech: Well, its doing something now. =)
<paulsomebody> jwill: Then I'll report it just everywhere. 'Make applications that works with other applications' someone said.
<Daughain> Daskreech: Transfer details:  getting from 192.168.2.5:/home/documents/Christopher_Kauffman_Resume.doc to Christopher_Kauffman_Resume.doc [netascii]
<Daughain> ^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[B^[[BTransfer timed out.
<paulsomebody> jwill: And I have just found an exellent addon — Taskfox. It could replace it for a while.
<Daughain> Daskreech: Binary also timed out....Though, I have to admit, I'm not sire of the pathname.....Whats the path for home/documents?
<Whiz2> hi, i have a friend who ordered kubuntu 8.10 release CD online. When she went to install it, she got the message "I/O error. error reading boot CD" the only option she has is to reboot, then she gets the same error again.
<Daskreech> Daughain: Documents
<Daskreech> needs a capital D
<jwill> Whiz2: Sounds like a scratched or corrupt disk.  Download 9.10, the latest version, and burn it.
<Daughain> Daskreech: /Home/Documents/<file>?
<Daskreech> /home/username/Documents/file
<Whiz2> jwill: yeah I figured as much. She doesn't have access to the internet so I will let her know she needs to try ordering the newest version online. thanks.
<jwill> Whiz2: If you paid for it, you could ask for a replacement disc
<Daughain> WOnt let me cap my own name, but it gets picky about *its* names. :P
<Daughain> Still timing out.
<Daughain> Oh....
<jwill> Whiz2: That sure sucks.  Without internet, she would probably need some repository cds as well.
<Daughain> Daskreech: Lemme try again...
<jwill> Whiz2: Actually, without internet, you don't get updates.  So you'd be better off with a LTS release, since they update the disc every 6 months.  Other releases don't have any bugfixesm so aren't that stable, really.
<Whiz2> jwill: I'm not the one that ordered it. she had another friend order it for her, so I'm not in control of what she gets lol
<jwill> Whiz2: Well, good luck.  On the other hand, I guess she doesn't have to worry about the security updates that are missing...
<Whiz2> jwill: haha very true!
<Daughain> Daskreech: No love on a transfer.
<Daughain> Daskreech:  abd netstat -an | grep *.69 still gives nothing either.
<Daskreech> Daughain: OK
<Daughain> Daskreech: ftp myself gets 'connection refused'
<Daskreech> tftp localhost doesn't ?
<Daughain> ftp <IP> doesnt.
<Daughain> tftp localhost only runs tftp.
<Daskreech> It doens't connect ?
<Daskreech> tftp 192.168.2.2. ?
<Daughain> No, initial tftp command simply runs tftpclient. Once into tftp, you then need to either set the IP ti connect ti with the connect command, or you can use get/put and it will default to the last IP specified by the connect command.
<Daughain> 192.168.2.2 is a computer that is turned off. =) Thats the client system. My local is 192.168.2.5
<Daughain> And, I;ve tried it.
<Daughain> With and without a port designationm.
<Daughain> Well......Lemme try with a port again....I had the pathname wrong before.
<Daughain> Definitely doesnt like it with a spec'd port number.
<Daskreech> Why are you passing it a path?
<heroid> hey guys please help me i have  Problems mounting a nokia 6233 phone with cable  My brothers phone's memory card gets mounted in gNewSense but not in ubuntu 9.04 nor in 9.10 any help, it shows up in lsusb as Bus 002 Device 005: ID 0421:0492 Nokia Mobile Phones
<craftyquack> does anybody know how install KDE4.4 RC
<Daughain> Daskreech: Nope, no matter what connection times out.
<harolddong> anybody else using the RC with the virtuoso  backend have a problem with their tags not showing up?
<Daughain> Daskreech:  I was trying different formats to se if one would work, since I really dont know how flexible this app is.
<Daughain> OK......I'm takin a break, Daskreech , I;ll be back in a bit, if ya still around.
<peppino> iss it possible to generate a .deb package starting from a compiling one
<paulsomebody> I cannot configure semantic search, when I run 'System Settings > Advanced > Desktop Search' dialogue window closes immidiately.
<paulsomebody> Any ideas?
<paulsomebody> All but 'dev' packages matching search 'strigi' are installed.
<paulsomebody> Anyone alive here?
<maco> nobody here but us chickens
<paulsomebody> Chickens?
<Bonster> yummy
<crimsun> yuck.
 * maco agrees with crimsun
<paulsomebody> Corporative humour I don't understand?
<Ev0luti0n_> hello folks
<maco> i think its a very old joke
<maco> i dont know its origins
<maco> crimsun: you're old. where's that phrase come from?
 * maco ducks
<paulsomebody> Although I didn't get it, maybe you would help me?
<maco> ive never actually used that ... lemme try it
<crimsun> maco: I think you're forgetting that in my ancestors' culture, old is not a sign of being decrepit but rather of being venerated.
 * paulsomebody lets maco try it.
<maco> crimsun: hmm fair point
<maco> crimsun: so old man...?
<crimsun> maco: how is that different?
<maco> paulsomebody: i should hit the "enable nepomuk semantic desktop" checkbox?
<maco> crimsun: well do you know where it comes from?
<paulsomebody> maco: Yes. But I can't launch this dialogue, it crashes.
<crimsun> maco: why are you asking me when you can just as easily google it?
<maco> um nothing happens when i click that checkbox
<paulsomebody> maco: Check both?
<maco> (its apparently song lyrics)
<maco> strigi service failed to initialize.... umm... im not sure i even have strigi installed
<paulsomebody> Install if you want to try?
<Riddell> paulsomebody: you need virtuoso installed
<Riddell> paulsomebody: which is in my PPA in launchpad.net/~jr or in the beta PPA along with KDE SC 4.4 release candidate  launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa
<Daughain> oK, thats better.,.
<paulsomebody> Riddell: Is KDE SC 4.4 okay enough to be used everyday?
<paulsomebody> Riddell: And would I have any lib version conflicts if I install that?
<Riddell> paulsomebody: it's an RC, fine for geeks, maybe not for normal sorts
<Riddell> there shouldn't be any version conflicts if you install KDE SC 4.4 RC
<paulsomebody> Riddell: Geeks? I am quite unsure if I am the one.
<Daughain> Well, now *thats* interestingf.
<Riddell> paulsomebody: you're on IRC, this could well be a clue :)
 * paulsomebody gone installing.
<maco> haha
<maco> Riddell: you know, i didnt get around to it, but i was planning on teaching mum to use irc during the holidays so she could join me in #ubuntu-women and #linuxchix
<crimsun> you could skype/empathy with her
<crimsun> at least I *think* skype has screen-sharing
<paulsomebody> crimsun: I am quite sure Windows version have. But I don't know about GNU/Linux one.
<maco> she just has pidgin
<crimsun> julio__: did you configure the multimedia priorities correctly (PA topmost)?
<maco> it is configured with me onher buddy list, but i forget her screenname now
<maco> (well, and i have quassel client on there, and i was going to teach her using xchat-gnome)
<julio__> wait a second
<julio__> i set it so many times
<crimsun> julio__: please don't send me private messages.
<julio__> ow sorry!!
<crimsun> julio__: my client will block them, and I will not receive them.
<julio__> i'm don't know how it works
<julio__> ok!!
<crimsun> julio__: your top-most needs to be PulseAudio, not HDA Intel (whatever)
<julio__> ok!!
<julio__> i'm setting
<paulsomebody> Riddell: Well, I have thought for a while… I have 35 Firefox extensions installed, maybe I could put RC in a good use too.
<julio__> ok! is in the TOP
<crimsun> julio__: now, do you actually have pulseaudio installed, and is it running?
<julio__> is installed, how can i know if it's running?
<julio__> ps command?
<julio__> it's running, i think
<crimsun> e.g., pgrep pulse
<julio__> out=2203
<julio__> it's running
<julio__> 2213
<Bonster> anyone no how to get thumbnail previews of videos in dolphin?
<Daughain> system settings, as I recall.
<crimsun> julio__: and pactl stat?
<julio__> I'm a IRC beginner too, sorry if i doing something wrong
<julio__> pactl stat?
<flootenkerp> Hi, I want to change my ubuntu splash screen to this http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Azenis+Usplash?content=111188 can anybody help me?
<julio__> crimsun: do you want a "pactl stat" output?
<jwill> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jwill> flootenkerp: ^^
<flootenkerp> Alright, thanks.
<julio__> crimsun: Currently in use: 1 blocks containing 64.0 KiB bytes total.
<julio__> crimsun: Server Version: 0.9.19
<julio__> crimsun: Default Sink: alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo
<julio__> crimsun: Default Source: alsa_input.pci-0000_00_1b.0.analog-stereo
<titan_ark> hey, talking about skype and audio, etc, I am facing trouble getting my microphone settings right, too much noise in what I speak.
<crimsun> julio__: and what is the volume set to?  Use amixer -c0, and use pastebin please
<julio__> ok
<julio__> crimsun: how pastebin works?
<julio__> i never use that
<Kage> julio__: google "pastebin"
<anakinz> anyone can help me get my grub working again?? I have installd win7 on my computer after 9.10...
<julio__> http://pastebin.com/d398c2cb1
<julio__> crimsun: is it
<anakinz> I am running the live cd right now but can´t restore the grub for some reason..
<julio__> ???
<petrsss> How to change user in LINUX?    I can not write in /var/www2 directory!!! That I created now!
<petrsss> this
<petrsss> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ ls -la
<petrsss> итого 8
<petrsss> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2010-01-11 02:21 .
<petrsss> drwxr-xr-x 16 root root 4096 2010-01-11 02:21 ..
<FloodBotK1> petrsss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<petrsss> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ > 1
<petrsss> bash: 1: Permission denied
<petrsss> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$
<FloodBotK1> petrsss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<petrsss> people
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Don't flood, if anyone knows they will help.
<petrsss> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ sudo > 1.txt
<petrsss> bash: 1.txt: Permission denied
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Run as root?
<paulsomebody> petrsss: 'sudo'?
<petrsss> as petr
<petrsss> I login like petr
<petrsss> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ whoami
<petrsss> petr
<petrsss> magical things
<petrsss> I can not write in MY directory
<petrsss> I create directory and I can not write in one
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Are you owner? What permissions do it have?
<petrsss> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ ls -la
<julio__> crimsun: do you have the solution?
<petrsss> drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2010-01-11 02:21 www2
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Owner is root, you need to become an owner.
<paulsomebody> petrsss: In case to write to this directory.
<petrsss> I created this directory "sudo mkdir www2"
<petrsss> I am owner!
<paulsomebody> petrsss: According to what you output was owner is root, not your user.
<petrsss> I can not create when I was as petr --- and I create as sudo
<petrsss> OK   I know password of root!
<petrsss> what do I showld to do
<petrsss> u
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Are you in KDE now?
<petrsss> may be
<petrsss> kubuntu use KDE?
<paulsomebody> petrsss: May be?
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Yes.
<petrsss> so yes
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Press 'Alt + F2', type there 'konsole'.
<titan_ark> wont using su in terminal prompt you for root password in terminal?
<petrsss> I did
<petrsss> ok
<paulsomebody> titan_ark: It would.
<petrsss> paulsomebody OK
<petrsss> I am ready
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Type there 'su root' and then enter your root password.
<maco> WAIT
<paulsomebody> petrsss: When you would be promted to.
<maco> "su root -"
<julio__> crimsun: i put on http://pastebin.com/d398c2cb1
<paulsomebody> maco: What is that dash are up to?
<petrsss> It does not work!!!
<maco> paulsomebody: uses root's environment instead of your own user's
<maco> ubuntu doesnt have a root password by default though
<petrsss> !!
<maco> petrsss: did you set a root password, or are you referring to your sudo password?
<petrsss> maco  !
<paulsomebody> petrsss: He is absolutely right, type 'su root -'.
<petrsss> I have "petr" user   and I have password
<maco> ok then you want "sudo -i"
<maco> paulsomebody: hi i'm a she :)
<petrsss> when I write sudo *****   I write password of petr   in all is fine
<paulsomebody> maco: Okay.
<titan_ark> hmmm i faced this issue too, had to then set a root passwd and then access it
<paulsomebody> maco: You know that IRC thing, you could never be sure.
<petrsss> petr@ubuntu:/var/www2$ sudo -i
<petrsss> [sudo] password for petr:
<maco> yeah
<petrsss> root@ubuntu:~#
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Okay, now type 'dolphin'.
<paulsomebody> petrsss: And hit enter key.
<petrsss> what id -i ???
<maco> "sudo -i" enters a root shell with root's environment
<maco> "sudo -s" enters a root shell without changing to root's environment
<petrsss> ok
<paulsomebody> petrsss: In the Dolphin select your directory, right click on it and select your user as owner.
<petrsss> root@ubuntu:/var/www2# > 1.txt
<petrsss> root@ubuntu:/var/www2# ls
<petrsss> 1.txt
<petrsss> OK! ))
<FloodBotK1> petrsss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paulsomebody> petrsss: Now log out and login as user, root is potentially dangerous thing.
#kubuntu 2011-01-03
<X9nLinuxL_> Which version of flashplayer do I need to use on a G4 Mac?  (Using 8.04 iirc)
<Dragnslcr> |z00m|- the -p option to netstat will show you which program has each port open
<Snowhog> X9nLinuxL_: If you don't already have Flash installed, then just run from the console, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, otherwise, run sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Sentynel> Got a couple of issues with the KDE4.6 RC, are they known? a) it plays the logon sound twice, and b) it won't remember the GTK style settings and resets to no style on every boot
<James147> Sentynel: its best to testa a clean profile (by creating a new user) after a mojor upgrade to make sure nothing went wrong with updating teh config files
<James147> ^^ that is, if you are having problems after the upgrade :)
<Sentynel> James147: okay, the logon sound thing isn't happening, but the GTK style disappearing is
<James147> Sentynel: well at least thats one of the problems solved :) (~/.kde/share/config/kde.notifyrc if probally the file responsible for the notification sound problem).  Afraid I cannot really help with the second problem though :(
<Sentynel> hm, I don't have that file
<James147> :S its likly to be one of the files in the config directory, thats where allmost all of kdes configs get stored
<X9nLinuxL_> Snowhog Thank you!  Will try that.
<fanfare> someone around using TeamDrive?
<Daskreech> Possibly not. Want to ask your question anyway?
<fanfare> Daskreech: am about to test it and not wanting to waste the 250mb ....
 * Daskreech chuckles
<andrej> Hello, can anybody help me with akonadi?
<andrej> At scans the disk on every start again.
<andrej> So after a login I can't use the computer for about 20 minutes, because the hard disk just rattles.
<Daskreech> andrej: sure that's not strigi?
<claydoh> andrej: its not akonadi scannning the disk I think it may be Strigi -
<Daskreech> Akonadi is a store it doesn't do any searching
<andrej> well... at least while i see several processes starting with akonadi in krunner the computer is unusable
<andrej> And I can reproduce it, if I meanually start akonadi
<andrej> So it is at least related.
<Daskreech> Well Strigi and akonadi are tangentally related.
<Daskreech> Though I suppose if you have a large enough database it can thrash the drive
<Daskreech> what happens if you stop strigi and then start akonadi?
<andrej> Hm.... I don't see a process "strigi" in krunner.
<James147> andrej: Turn it off in System settings > desktop search
<andrej> Ok, found the options.
<andrej> Nepomuk is on, strigi is off.
<andrej> and i deactivated the personal folder to be scanned for strigi
<Daskreech> k
<andrej> I'll try to start akonadi server
 * James147 notes that strigi uses virtuoso-t as its backend for scanning... if he remembers correctly
<shane4ubuntu> ohhh, strigi or nepomuk   which is recommended?
<claydoh> sh
<shane4ubuntu> better yet, can either look inside openoffice docs?
<James147> shane4ubuntu: what do you mean by or? strigi uses nepomuk
<claydoh> shane4ubuntu: strigi is for serarching nepomuk is for taggis and comments, etc
<shane4ubuntu> lol, ooops, I'm ignorant, I thought they were different
<shane4ubuntu> I thought nepomuk was the new thing, I recognize strigi as being around for a while
<shane4ubuntu> does it search inside openoffice docs?
<James147> shane4ubuntu: note sure...
<andrej> Ok, now akonadi doesn't start.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, thanks
<andrej> BUT it doesn't crawl my hard disk.
<andrej> So it seems to be better.
<shane4ubuntu> andrej: but does it index everything?
<andrej> Now not. I deactivated my whole personal folder for monitoring.
<James147> shane4ubuntu: from the quick test I jsut did I would say it does :)
<shane4ubuntu> James147: great!  Thanks
<James147> (search in odt docs taht is)
<shane4ubuntu> how do I turn it on?
<andrej> previously it indexed it on every start.
<andrej> So I'm off getting some sleep!
<andrej> Thx for your help
<shane4ubuntu> ha ha, system settings, I"m getting to like this system settings thing, one stop shop
<James147> yup :)
<shane4ubuntu> James147: shame on you for not mentioning that the other day when I was looking for a way to search through odt files. ;)
 * James147 notes that krunner can search for modules inside system ssettings (ie searching for "Desktop Search" will find that module )
<shane4ubuntu> got it up and running, so all is good now.  Thanks!
<James147> shane4ubuntu: dident know it could do that :)
<shane4ubuntu> James147: lol, no prob
<shane4ubuntu> ok, gotta run, night all, strigi or umm, nepomuk is indexing my drive.
<James147> ^^ strigi :)
<mbnoimi_> how to enable socks proxy for whole KDE applications just like http proxy (I'm using KDE 4.5.1)
<mbnoimi_> I looked for it in "system setting" but I didn't find anything about socks
<mbnoimi_> I looked out this issue all the day but I didn't find any solution for it
<mbnoimi_> even I found many people asked about socks in KDE but no one answered them!
<mbnoimi_> it looks like a real issue
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: strigi and nepomuk aren't alternatives
<Daskreech> KDE really needs to stop having those names user facing
<funcrush> hello.. Kubuntu 10.10 emit a error msg "modprobe: FATAL: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-24-generic/modules.dep: No such file or directory" when boot...
<funcrush> How can I resolve this problem? anybody help me please?
<Daskreech> funcrush: is that file there?
<funcrush> Daskreech: yup.. the file is exists.
<Daskreech> funcrush: you get that every boot?
<funcrush> yup every boot
<Daskreech> and what happens when you type lsmod ?
<funcrush> wait....
<funcrush> http://funcrush.pe.kr/208
<funcrush> result of lsmod
<Daskreech> well the modules are loading
<funcrush> really?..
<claydoh> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+question/139867
<claydoh> and Bug #694970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 694970 in linux (Ubuntu) "linux dm-crypt fails to load modules following grub and prior to passphrase entry" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/694970
<claydoh> but not necessarily a reason or cure
<funcrush> ah.. I see.. thank you all :)
<funcrush> I'll try or give up :) hehe
<funcrush> happy new year :)
<Daskreech> funcrush: in short it's an error in error
<veinos> Hey, I got that pop up error since yesterday telling me there was an authentication error with plasma workspace (identi.ca), any idea what is that?
<Daskreech> You should be fine but it is annoying
<veinos> i have no idea what that is and where it's from
<claydoh> veinos: iirc identica had a problem with their security certificate
<veinos> yah, something about certificate
<veinos> i don't understand what is requesting that certificate and for what?
<claydoh> identica (and twiiter for that matter) use em for safer authentication
<veinos> yah, maybe, but i don't use either of those
<claydoh> seems fixed now
<veinos> mkay
<claydoh> dunno, I don't use the kde microblogging plasmoid, its what would try to log in to identica
<veinos> if I use it, i don't know i do hehe
<veinos> it's not even on my desktop...
<Daskreech> veinos: Choqok?
<veinos> what's that?
<claydoh> there is also an akonadi resource for microblogging
<claydoh> but really if you don't use that widget, it shouldn't be trying to log in
<Daskreech> claydoh: Wouldn't you have to put in an account for that or will it try to authenticate against nothing?
<veinos> I don't use linux that often, so i don't really know what's going on...
<claydoh> Daskreech: Doesn't the default desktop have the microblogging widget which logs in as 'kubuntu'?
<Daskreech> oh
<veinos> I just thought it was weird something tried to get some certificate adn didn't know why and what
<Daskreech> hmm good point
<claydoh> but stil, if the widget is removed, it shouldn't be trying to log in iirc
<veinos> yah, i know i had that widget on my laptop install... on my dsktop though, i don't have it... maybe it's just hidden!?
<claydoh> veinos: perhaps on a different virtual desktop?
<claydoh> somewhat easy to do if you don't use that or have the pager in the taskbar (like me done similar myself)
<veinos> hmm
<veinos> i see a check mark on the microblogging widget icon when i try to add one
<veinos> so i guess that means it's running somewhere
<veinos> how would I close it if i can't find it? :P
<veinos> i don't see it in any virtual desktop
<James147> veinos: edit or rename/delete ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-[desktop|netbook]-appletsrc   (note taht renaming or removing it will reset the widgets to their default settings)
<veinos> James147 wuold this be the right file ? plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<James147> veinos: yes (assuming your running plasma-desktop)
<veinos> no idea :)
<veinos> that whole plasma thing isn't clear yet
<James147>  :) well, plasma-netbook-appletsrc is the netbook file, if that dosent exist then you havent run it in the past
<veinos> ok ok
<veinos> mmm well, looks like applets aren't "named" in there :O
<James147> veinos: no :( but one of the elements should be the widget... finding out which is the pain :)
<veinos> yah hehe i can see why !
<veinos> crap, that pop up just appeared again
<veinos> i think i found it
<veinos> It was in some other desktop activities :O
<veinos> thanks for your help
<rtdos> i know how to access smb/windows shares in kubuntu but how can i go the other way? from windows to kubuntu?
<James147> rtdos: dolphin > networks > samba shares > "your workspace > ...    to create share you need to install samba and configure it
<James147> rtdos: i suggest installing kdenetwork-filesharing for a (complicated...) gui interface to configure samba shares
<rtdos> OK, thanks james.
<mica7> h
<mica7> Hello, I need some help getting my geforce 210 to work on ubuntu 10.10 with open GL
<James147> mica7: have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<mica7> thx james! I don't know which version x.org to install. and yes I got some different version installed, not the additional.
<mica7> sorry for delay
<James147> mica7: xorg should allready by installed...
<mica7> I'm getting lag in tearing in DVD playback and open gl screen savers lagg
<James147> mica7: to install the driver i suggest launching "Hardware drivers" (or run jockey-kde from a terminal)
<mica7> would kockey-kde be better?
<mica7> j
<James147> mica7: they are the smae program :)
<mica7> I already tried that and had the buggy issues. I thought nvidia was supposed to work better?
<mica7> that's why I'm starting again and looking for support...
<mica7> I'm back.
<mica7> Hello, I'm sorry. Not trying to be rude or demanding. When I had the additional drivers installed I still had at least tearing occasionally on DVD playback with the restricted drivers also. I had better DVD playback with ATi.
<xieyi> I encountered a problem today. Several keys apparently don't work as what is labeled on them. All the function keys are in a mess. I have never make any changes to the configure of my kubuntu 10.10. What may be the problem. Thanks!
<LockNload> Hi all
<LockNload> Haven't been on IRC fro about 15 years
<LockNload> so whats new
<mica7> thank you, james
<mica7> I'll try again
<mica7> crappy nvidia drivers
<mica7> until otherwise
<mica7> exit
<mica7> logoff
<mica7> how do i log out?
<valorie> haha, that's an existential question
<rtdos> my samba settings under settings > sharing > samba are greyed out. :-\
<rtdos> how do i enable them?
<rtdos> my samba settings under settings > sharing > samba are greyed out, how do i enable them?
<valorie> do you have samba installed/
<valorie> ?
<rtdos> yes.
<James147> rtdos: it needs to be run as root "kdesudo kcmshell4 kcmsambaconf"  will open it with root prevliges
<rtdos> sudo kdesudo kcmshell4 kcmsambaconf ?
<James147> rtdos: no
<James147> rtdos: kdesudo will run it as root
<rtdos> oh kdesudo
<rtdos> ok
<James147> rtdos: (kdesudo is like sudo, but it should be used for gui applications
<Snowhog_> rtdos: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rtdos> thanks james, snowhog
<rtdos> do these changes take affect right away or do i reboot?
<James147> rtdos: once samba is restarted (which the clicking apply might do ^^... if not "sudo restart samba" should)
<James147> rtdos: there is no need to reboot for anything but a kernel upgrade :)
<rtdos> nice. :)
<rtdos> unknown job:samba
<James147> rtdos: try sudo restart smbd
<geek__> hello i was wondering if someone could help me get my wifi card to work
<rtdos> james i'm now getting these errors when i use the command to open up the samba gui - kcmshell(3073)/kdecore (services) KServiceFactory::findServiceByDesktopPath: "kcmsambacon.desktop" not found
<rtdos> kcmshell(3073) locateModule: Could not find module ' "kcmsambacon" '.
<rtdos> kcmshell(3073)/kdecore (services) KServiceFactory::findServiceByDesktopPath: "kcm_kcmsambacon.desktop" not found
<rtdos> kcmshell(3073) locateModule: Could not find module ' "kcm_kcmsambacon" '.
<rtdos> kcmshell(3073)/kdecore (services) KServiceFactory::findServiceByDesktopPath: "kcmkcmsambacon.desktop" not found
<rtdos> kcmshell(3073) locateModule: Could not find module ' "kcmkcmsambacon" '.
<FloodBotK3> rtdos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<James147> conf... you missed the f
<rtdos> huh?
<James147> rtdos: "kcmsambaconf"  not "kcmsambacon"
<rtdos> oh, yea. :)
 * James147 notes that "kcmshell4 --list" will list all the availble modules that are in system settings
<rtdos> thanks.
<James147> rtdos: you can also do it via "kdesudo systemsettings" ^^ but I tend to prefure to not open things as root when you dont need to :)
<James147> ^^ also any settings you set via kdesudo systemsettings will affect the root user not you (unless they are global, like kdm or samba)
<rtdos> how do i reset samba settings to default? remove the samba.conf file?
<James147> rtdos: reconfigure samba "sudo dpkg-reconfigure samba" I think will do that
<rtdos> thanks james
<ox3a> hi
<ox3a> Hello anyone here please? I like to install kde from source
<geekosopher> ox3a: so what is stopping you? :)
<ox3a> oh sorry
<ox3a> Actually i am using ubuntu..... but kde channel told me to ask here
<ox3a> Thinking what if here people give me this #ubuntu to ask
<geekosopher> ox3a: what I meant was, did you bump into any problems while installing from source?
<ox3a> yeah
<valorie> do you have the wiki page about building from source?
<geekosopher> so just shoot the question
<ox3a> yeah "cmake"
<ox3a> First question: I want to install only kde base desktop and removing gnome(No need koffice or kmail etc). So which package i need?
<ox3a> ?
<ox3a> geekosopher,
<samuel> hey guys, im having a problem with a fresh install of kubuntu on a Lenovo g530, every time i turn on my computer, kubuntu always starts with the desktop effects "temperaly disabled" , can anyone help ?
<geekosopher> ox3a: kdebase-* packages I guess, not sure
<wsr3193> Sounds like you may have a bad install disk
<ox3a> I think so but not sure yet
<geekosopher> samuel: in System Settings -> Desktop Effects -> Advanced Tab, check 'Disable functionality checks'
<geekosopher> wsr3193: don't know if it is a case of bad install disk, because few more people had the same problem, including me :)
<ox3a> I have downloaded several source: kdeaccessability,kdeadmin,kdeartwork,kdebase,kdebase-runtime,kdebase-workspace,kdebinding,kdeskdk,oxygen-icon and more
<samuel> Thanks geek , i will restart and let you know if it still happens
<geekosopher> samuel: sure
<geekosopher> ox3a: any reason you want to install from source?
<ox3a> geekosopher, Because My internet is too slow and impossible to install from ubuntu repos for everytime install and it take hug space with ubuntu.
<ox3a> and many cause
<samuel> geekosopher: Thanks man, it worked :), only having one more problem ..that i can see.. its not showing the window previews when i mouse over an application in the task bar. it just shows and outline of where it should be, and the info
<ox3a> geekosopher, also as a study i need to install it from source and making a iso
<geekosopher> ox3a: if it is for educational purpose, sure go ahead, but don't be sure of success the first time. Research enough before doing it, unless it is a spare system you are working on
<geekosopher> samuel: did you check 'Show tooltips' in Task manager Settings?
<samuel> where abouts is that?
<geekosopher> samuel: right click on the taskbar
<samuel> yes, show tool tips is checked, so thats not the problem :(
<geekosopher> hmm
<ox3a> geekosopher, yeah thanks
<samuel> if i switch to xrender compositing, it works .. but then all my other effects that i like , dont work
<geekosopher> wierd
<ox3a> geekosopher, Actually i did many google search ..... But no good result and just told apt-get and about kubuntu. At least i am here looking for help
<samuel> im trying to install opera from a deb package i downloaded the other day for my other pc, but im getting the error: dependency is not satisfiable: gstreamer0.10-plugins-good...
<geekosopher> ox3a: as valorie suggested, search the wiki at kde and ubuntu
<valorie> ox3a: one thing that might help you to know, is that the KDE site has a tech section, userbase, and community
<valorie> you'll probably want the techbase part
<valorie> http://techbase.kde.org/Getting_Started/Build/KDE4 for instance
<rjwiii> Anyone know that program that bundles up a program from one computer so that you can run it on another computer? It's supposed to pack up all the libs it needs and such ... ??
<geekosopher> rjwiii: aptoncd comes to my mind
<geekosopher> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<geekosopher> rjwiii: then there is remastersys
<geekosopher> http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<rjwiii> Those are nice, but I'm not looking for a backup tool in this case ... I saw this video that demonstrated this program (cli, IFIRC) that bundled up a program so that you could then transport it to another computer, upack the file, cd to a directory in the arcive and just run the program again ...
<mr-rich> rjwiii: boo
<sresu> How can edit metadata for any file? Atleast to add description which name cannot cover??
<valorie> you should be able to do that in Dolphin
<valorie> side menu
<tasslehoff> My last kernel was configured wrong because of some grub-issues. How can I reinstall the latest version?
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<tasslehoff> valorie: sorry. I meant the latest version of the kernel.
<valorie> I hope that helps, tasslehoff
<valorie> ah
<valorie> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<valorie> heh
<tasslehoff> I have fixed grub, but the last kernel upgrade was done with a bad grub
<tasslehoff> :)
<valorie> that ubutto trick is always worth a try
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> ubotto, sorry
<valorie> you might be able to purge and re-install
<valorie> but I've never tried that
<tt> ailurus  kubuntu能用吗？？？
<valorie> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<pradeep_> hello everyone
<pradeep_> i woke up this but found diffcult login to my comupter
<pradeep_> warning cannot open consolekit session : unable to open session : cannot launch daemon file not found or persmission invalid
<pradeep_> that  is the error am getting
<Guest46886> warning cannot open consolekit session : unable to open session : cannot launch daemon file not found or persmission invalid
<Guest46886> how can fix that
<rork> are you on Natty?
<pradeep_> nope am on kubuntu maverick
<rork> try if consolekit installed/is installed or check it's file permissions
<pradeep_> where do i do that
<rork> install with `sudo apt-get install consolekit`, check access rights with `ls -l  /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon`
<pradeep_> it say no such file
<pradeep_> when i try to ls -l  /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
<pradeep_> rork, did you et that
<pradeep_> get**
<rork> pradeep_: did you try installing it?
<pradeep_> rork, it was already installed
<rork> pradeep_: that's strange, if consolekit is installed the file should be there, let's see if some other files from that package are installed: what's the output of `ls /usr/sbin/ck-log*`
<pradeep_> rork, ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/ck-log: No such file or directory
<nick__> Hello
<nick__> new here
<rork> pradeep_: did you use the * at the end?
<rork> welcome nick__
<nick__> Ty how do I get a new name?
<pradeep_> rork, same error
<rork> nick__: `/nick newnick__` in the irc input field
<nick__> WOw am I new. LOL. Sorry. Again?
<rork> pradeep_: and `sudo ls -l /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon`
<nick__> <nikolasoddfellow> DOes this work
<nick__> Nope I guess it dont
<nick__> DOH!
<rork> nick__: `/nick nikolassoddfellow`
<valorie> nick, the way you do commands in IRC is to start a line with the slash
<valorie> so /nick newnick
<valorie> will change "nick" to "newnick"
<pradeep_> rork, sudo ls -l /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon
<pradeep_> rork,ls: cannot access /usr/sbin/console-kit-daemon: No such file or directory
<valorie> excuse me, change your nick, your display name, to "newnick"
<nick__> Says UNKNOWN COMMAND
<valorie> what IRC app are you using?
<rork`> pradeep_: try reinstalling consolekit: `sudo apt-get remove consolekit && sudo apt-get install consolekit`
<valorie> the /nick command is pretty standard
<nick__> Ohhh man. I am way out of my league here. LOL.
<valorie> no, you'll get it
<nick__> kubuntu Konversation
<valorie> type the line: /me will get it
 * valorie will get it
<valorie> same app I use
<valorie> nick__: type the line: /me will get it
<valorie> or copy/paste it
<rork`> pradeep_: after you did that you may have to reinstall some extra packages, they are listed when you remove it
<nick__> Perhaps this?
<nick__> DANG IT
<valorie> lol
<valorie> you can't have a space in front of the slash
<valorie> has to be the first character on the line
<nick__> Ima pull muh damn hair out swith stress LOL
<valorie> BREATHE
<valorie> we've all been where you are
<nick__> Breathing (releasing fists of hair
<nick__> :-)
<valorie> believe me
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> see, you already know how to do smileys
<valorie> almost there
<nick__> Well now Im not a tard. LOL. JUst new to this thing
<valorie> exactly
<valorie> so stop stressing
<valorie> you could have put your preferred nickname into Konvi before you entered the channel
<valorie> most do
<valorie> but if you want to change nicks, the /nick command is how you do it
<nick__> So I log out and then back in?
<valorie> no
<valorie> :(
<Nikolas> I think I did it
<Nikolas> Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Nikolas> Success
<AciD> hi
<valorie> super!
<Nikolas> Sorry for the spaz yall. I am new here and just changed my nick name
<Nikolas> LOL
<valorie> welcome, Nikolas
<Nikolas> \(cracks fingers and gets to typin")
<Nikolas> So now what
<Nikolas> :-)
<Nikolas> Yawn
<FloodBotK3> Nikolas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> did you come to just hang out, or ask a question, or what?
<valorie> and yes, we have an unfriendly floodbot
<Nikolas> Well I had a question about a DPI issue earlier but figured it out
<valorie> cool
<Nikolas> Now I am here to pretty much get used to the new chat format
<valorie> often people just "idle" here
<Nikolas> I am rather new to Ubuntu as in only six months into it
<Nikolas> Love it so far
<valorie> to check out stuff they are interested in, or to learn more
<Nikolas> I want to learn about new tricks and fixes and so on
<AciD> kwin crashes everytime I play fullscreen 3D and/or flash video, is that a known issue (with intel driver) ?
<valorie> IRC is awesome, I've been using it since I was in Windows
<valorie> many years ago
<Nikolas> SO I am here to  mostly observe but if a casual non Ubuntu chat arises I may join in
<AciD> with version 4:4.5.4-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1
<valorie> Nikolas: do you use kubuntu, or ubuntu (gnome)
<Nikolas> IRC is the original chat format if I recall correctly
<Nikolas> The grand daddy of chat
<Nikolas> No?
<valorie> pretty much
<valorie> it's been around for a long, long time
<Nikolas> I use Ubuntu
<valorie> before the Internet
<valorie> ok, this channel is for Kubuntu, which is KDE on Ubuntu
<valorie> so some of the stuff will be the same
<Nikolas> DOH! JUst when I thought I had left Tardville I did a full circle and returned
<Nikolas> LOL
<valorie> the #ubuntu channel is the main ubuntu discussions
<valorie> but, there are hundreds of channels on this server
<valorie> there is another command to see all of them
<Nikolas> How do I find them?
<valorie> however, it can slow down your system quite a bit
<valorie> so it's best to do: /list searchterm
<valorie> if you do: /list ubuntu
<valorie> you'll get a list of about 100 ubuntu chnnels
<Nikolas> I'll do some online research. ANd you know what. You are awsome! Thank you for not talking down to a newb as most often do in chat rooms.
<valorie> channels
<valorie> I was there
<valorie> people helped me
<Nikolas> TY again. I am going to try this all out.
<valorie> that's the way it's done in free software
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> you are most welcome, and have fun!
<Nikolas> WIll do my friend. Have a good day (or morning or night depending on where ya are)
<Nikolas> Adios
<valorie> rather late; just waiting for the dishwasher to finish....
<Nikolas> OK I am back.
<Nikolas> SO how do I add new chat rooms to the list? I found a sheet on Google @ http://searchirc.com/
<Ripiz> Hello
<Ripiz> Can anyone help to install Kubuntu 10.10 on kinda old PC?
<nickmoeck> Is it possible to have quassel use an external program in an alias?
<Ripiz> Can anyone help to install Kubuntu 10.10 on kinda old PC?
<rork`> Ripiz: how old and what are the pc's specs: cpu, RAM, graphics card?
<Ripiz> It's 9 - 10 years old. Diuron 800 MHz (Pentium 3 equivalent), 256MB RAM, no graphics card, just some integrated chip
<rork`> nickmoeck: aliassing to /exec scriptname should do the job
<nickmoeck> rork`: Ah, thanks. I totally forgot about /exec
<rork`> Ripiz: I maverick the nvidia 96 and 173 drivers are broken. If you try to install on such a system use the alternate install cd and not the desktop installer. I installed kubuntu lucid it on a 1200Mhz, 768MB RAM, Integrated nvidia NForce2 and it gave me a very slow experience, so first you might want to install a lighter desktop interface, e.d.xfce (xubuntu) or lxde (lubuntu). I prefer lubuntu but it's harder to configure then KDE or Gnome. The
<rork`>  choice is yours ofc.
<rork`> Ubuntu Maverick with Gnome worked fine on the system though, except for the graphics
<Ripiz> rork`: Alright, thanks.
<nickmoeck> rork`: Would I have to put the script in a particular place? /exec /home/nick/script.sh is not working
<rork`> nickmoeck: I don't know, maybe use the complete path
<nickmoeck> that is the complete path :) I will tinker with it. Thanks again for your help
<rork`> oops, missed that :P
<nickmoeck> Solved :) For future reference in case anyone find the log of this channel via google some day, scripts for quassel have to go in /usr/share/kde4/apps/quassel/scripts
<Ripiz> I boot Install CD, choose Start Kubuntu, after it I get blue loading screen, takes like 5 minutes to load. Then it turns into black screen, either empty desktop, either desktop with error message. Any workaround for this problem? (P.S. I'm new to Linux)
 * nickmoeck is Now Playing: Real World by Matchbox Twenty
<rork`> Ripiz: did you use the desktop cd?
<Ripiz> Yes
<rork`> Ripiz: could be a graphics driver problem, also the desktop install shouldn't be used with less then 512 MB RAM, try the alternate install cd
<shane4ubuntu> is the only way to get kde4.5.4 the kubuntu-ppa ?  or is there another route?
<rork`> you can download and install it from source if you feel adventurous: http://www.kde.org/info/4.5.4.php
<shane4ubuntu> rork`: hmm, not sure I'm that adventurous. :)
<shane4ubuntu> I enabled the ppa and had a disaster, so ppa is disabled,
<c2tarun> Can anyone please tell me from where can i download kubuntu
<shane4ubuntu> c2tarun: www.kubuntu.org  get kubuntu
<c2tarun> shane4ubuntu: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block   can u tell me how to download kubuntu with gwget from this link?
<rork`> c2tarun: 10.10 32 bit?
<c2tarun> rork` sorry how to use gwget here?
<Ripiz> How long "Configuring man-db" step takes while installing Kubuntu from Alternative CD? I feel like it's not doing anything
<rork`> Ripiz: some steps might take quite long, I don't remember which exactly though
<c2tarun> rork`: sorry how to use gwget here?
<Ripiz> rork`: There's no Hard Drive activity or etc. Could it be dead?
<rork`> c2tarun: you can't find the correct url directly on that page, the only thing I can think of is going trough the menu and copy the url from the downloads window. You can also look up the correct url here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/
<walter_> hello. I have trouble changing my screen size
<walter_> it returns to its previous size when I restart my computer
<walter_> any help?
<rork`> walter_: I'm aware of that problem but the default size is fine for me, let me have a look
<slhk> you could set it in /etc/xorg.conf but maybe there is a more friendly solution
<slhk> or try out krandr
<walter_> ok, I'll try
<walter_> krandr?
<slhk> it's a system tray application which allows you to change screen size and rotation
<slhk> like you do in system settings, but it's more easily accessible if you use if offen
<walter_> el archivo xorg dentro de  etc/x11 no existe
<walter_> xorg file does not exist within etc/x11
<slhk> the full name is KRandRTray, but I think the package is called just krandr
<walter_> I can run commo root? with kdesudo krand
<slhk> it should be /etc/X11/xorg.conf be warned that if you put something wrong there you can get stuck with a non-working X server
<slhk> krandrtray you shuldn't need to be root
<walter_> okay but xorg.config
<rork`> also /etc/X11/xorg.conf usually isn't installed by default, some drivers install it and it will be used if it's there
<walter_> in my kubuntu
<walter_> dont exist
<magmalinux> quit
<walter_> sorry for my English is very basic
<magmalinux> personaly i use ubuntu not kubuntu but normaly it's the same i use the "Gestionnaire de paquet synaptic" for installing a softawre ( i use the soft of Kde in ubuntu with no problems ) :D
<walter_> etc/x11 look in the folder. and the xorg.conf file is not there
<magmalinux> or i use "logithèque ubuntu" in application menu ;) its work fine :D
<slhk> you can create it "kdesudo kate  /etc/X11/xorg.conf" use "man xorg.conf" as a reference you can find many examples on the web, still remember about the warning!
<slhk> if you do a mistake and the X server won't start anymore you will be left with just the text consolle
<magmalinux> chromium web browser work fine but firefox have more speed
<slhk> in your case the easy fix would be to delete the xorg.conf file
<magmalinux> I never touch the x.conf file it's so risky :D
<walter_> thank you all. I'll try
<JuJuBee> Why does apach2 on ubuntu prompt me to download php file instead of processing? I did sudo a2enmod php5 and sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 and restarted apache. Still no luck
<slhk> JuJuBee: in which sequence? you may want to do a2enmod php5 after having installed php
<Ripiz> Finally it's done installing! Thank you rork`. But I have some horrible horizontal noise >.>
<JuJuBee> slhk: I did that
<slhk> JuJuBee: then it looks like a problem with mime-types to me, do the files have .php extension?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<JuJuBee> slhk: yes
<njin> Hello to all, i've to report a bug against the screensaver, but i don't know the package of it, is it kdeartwork?
<geekosopher> njin: I believe you got the answer on another channel
<rork`> Ripiz: try installing your video drivers in: Kickoff > System > Additional Drivers if I remember it right
<Ripiz> rork`: Will that work if internet connection isn't available?
<rork`> Ripiz: no
<Ripiz> It doesn't run very well, feels like I'm trying to run Vista. Any way to decrease memory usage?
<macjesson> hello
<BluesKaj> hi
<Nie___> hi
<Nie___> when I try connecting to an irc network via quassel, nothing happens
<Nie___> I see no attempt on connecting
<BluesKaj> Nie___, which server are you trying to connect
<Nie___> BlusKaj: KottNet and QuakeNet
<BluesKaj> did you specify a channel ?
<Nie___> I can't even connect to the Network
<Nie___> So i don't
<Ripiz> Mhm... Amarok took exactly 17 minutes to start up, awesome
<BluesKaj> Nie___, have you tied other irc clients , like konversation or xchat. I think you need to check your server settings in quassel first tho.
<rork`> Ripiz: shut down services you don't need, use light software, see e.g. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Nie___> Blueskaj: In the notifications is written that i got a private message, but i can't connec
<Nie___> Blueskaj: In the notifications is written that i got a private message, but i can't connect*
<BluesKaj> !quassel | Nie___
<Nie___> Blueskaj: But thanks, i try xchat now
<BluesKaj> strange , I though quassel was the default irc client
<Nie___> It is
<BluesKaj> personally I prefer konversation , it's a bit more work , but very configurable
<serenity> hi
<serenity> is there no more package called kde-devel?
<rork`> serenity: no, the last version it was available in is lucid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kde-devel&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<serenity> oh
<serenity> that might explain it ;)
<rork`> it's a metapackage so you can check the dependencies in lucid and install them :)
<serenity> did so
<serenity> thanks
<serenity> thought i would consists of more packages, but so it's easy
<noren> hello all, I am from India, looking for a paid support of ubuntu server in india, any advice please
<DarthFrog> !in | noren
<ubottu> noren: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<genii-around> Bah. Installer doesn't like that I have Meego on my netbook, wants to wipe everything. Maybe it can't resize BTFRS
<noren> thanks DarthFrog
<george_> hello friends. I have a ubuntu 10.10 and recentrly installed kde, wich I've decided to use from now on. Question is: why some apps look like gnome like chrome, foxit etc? Any way to fix this? Thanks in advance
<rork`> george_: some software use GTK as graphical interface rather then the KDE native QT. You can set the GTK theme in System Settings > Appearance > GTK+ Appearance
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I have some tinker time and wanted to upgrade my kde to 4.5.6 via the ppa last time I tried it was disasterous, I have some ppa installed, but am not sure what caused the entire rucus anyone out there that can help?  yofel_   ?  or someone?
<BluesKaj> george_, some apps are gtkbased (gnome) , others are Qt (kde mostly) as for chrome it doesn't integrate at al with kde , and foxi is the same I suppose
<shane4ubuntu> here is the dilemna once I enable to kubuntu-ppa repo, update and use aptitude to try and upgrade:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/549880/
<shane4ubuntu> I didn't do anything because last time it took me quite a bit of time to get it straightened back out.
<george_> Thanks rork' and BluesKaj.
<c2tarun> I m using ubuntu 10.04. I want to format and install a fresh copy of kubuntu 10.04. I have two drives and I dont want to loose data in those two drives. Can anyone tell me how to format?
<shane4ubuntu> c2tarun: did you put /home on a separate partition?
<DarthFrog> c2tarun: What is on those two drives?  How are they partitioned?
<c2tarun> actually Sorry, I have three partitions. On one ubuntu is installed. I have my personal files on those two drives.
<c2tarun> and I installed ubuntu on whole drive. Then rebooted with live CD and partitioned using gparted.
<DarthFrog> OK, let me get this straight:  You have your /home directory on two drives and your Ubuntu system on a third drive?
<c2tarun> DarthFrog: My home directory and ubuntu is on same drive. On other two drives, I have movies and songs and other stuffs
<DarthFrog> c2tarun: How are those other two drives mounted?
<c2tarun> DarthFrog: how can i check that?
<DarthFrog> And how big is your /home directory?
<DarthFrog> Well, how do you access the data drives in Kubuntu?
<c2tarun> I dont have kubuntu now, I have ubuntu. and i simply click on Places and Click on the drive name. My home directory is around 4GB
<DarthFrog> And how big is the hard drive that you have Ubuntu installed upon?
<c2tarun> 30 GB
<DarthFrog> OK, that drive is the one only you need to touch.  You don't need to do anything with the two data drives.  First, if you have any data that you really care about, make a backup of it before starting.  Secondly, copy your /home directory to one of the data drives (as a backup, as you'll be re-partitioning your system drive).
<c2tarun> I allready copied my important stuffs to other drives. I copied Important stuffs from my home drive too. Do i have to copy whole home folder?
<genii-around> Will the 64bit install CD still auto-detect and install the netbook edition? My cpu is an Atom N450 which uses 64 bit instruction set
<DarthFrog> Boot the 10.10 LiveCD and install the new system to your system drive.  Use the partitioner to re-partition the 30 gig system drive to 3 partitions: one is 2x the size of your RAM and is your swap partition, the second is about 10 GB and is your / partition.  The last one is the rest of the drive and is to be mounted as /home.
<DarthFrog> c2tarun:  Copy everything on your home folder that you care about.
<DarthFrog> Then, after the new system is installed, copy your old /home back to the new one.  This way, in future youi'll only ever have to deal with the / partition again.
<c2tarun> I guess I already have a swap partition for ubuntu. Can't I use that?
<DarthFrog> Yes.
<c2tarun> I am not getting about the concept of second and third partition. Can you explain a bit please?
<DarthFrog> One drive, three partitions.
<DarthFrog> Swap, root and home partitions.
<c2tarun> sorry to ask this :( but what is the difference between drive and partition?
<DarthFrog> OK, you shouldn't be doing this, if you don't know.  In a nutshell, partitions are sub-divisions of a drive.
<rjwiii> I plugged in my printer and the applet appeared, but my printer isn't there ...
<DarthFrog> c2tarun: What you are attempting to do requires more than basic knowledge and experience.  Please get an experienced, knowledgeble friend to help you.
<c2tarun> normally when i try to select any drive during ubuntu install, i always get an error of boot drive not selected. So what i use to do is, free some space using gparted, then during installation i get the option of use the largest unpartitioned space. I select that and done. But i guess its not the right way. So can you please tell me something about the error 'boot drive not selected'.
<c2tarun> DarthFrog: The biggest problem is :( i m the only one among my friends, who use linux. No one know anything about it :(
<DarthFrog> c2tarun: In your case, the easiest thing would be to unplug the two data drives from the computer (if the system can't see them, it can't overwrite them!), then re-install Ubuntu, letting it have the whole drive.
<tsimpson> genii-around: afaik, the netbook edition is 32bit only
<c2tarun> DarthFrog: U are getting it wrong. I m using a Laptop. I have three partitions on one drive. I can't unplug anyone of them
<DarthFrog> Or do an upgrade in place.  Ask on the #Ubuntu channel how to do that - this is #Kubuntu.
<DarthFrog> c2tarun: Ah.  That's not what you told me.
<genii-around> tsimpson: Well, some version is currently installing from the 64 bit CD now... After a reboot I guess I'll know more
<DarthFrog> !upgrade ! c2tarun
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tsimpson> genii-around: are you installing from the normal install CD, or the netbook install CD?
<c2tarun> DarthFrog: Actually i tried to told u correctly, but due to my lack of knowledge i failed to explain sorry
<DarthFrog> !upgrade | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<genii-around> tsimpson: According to the official Kubuntu documentation, netbook edition is now automatically installed from regular CD if it finds right hardware
<tsimpson> hmm
<DarthFrog> c2tarun: Follow the instructions there.  That'll be the safest way and will preserve all your data (but that's no substitute for a proper backup).
<c2tarun> DarthFrog: my ubuntu is overbloated due to installations of many packages. I really wanted to remove it and reinstall it. Can you refer me any link that can explain me installation concepts?
<DarthFrog> !install | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<c2tarun> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<c2tarun> DarthFrog: thanks :)
<DarthFrog> c2tarun: After reading those links, if you have any questions, ask them on #Ubuntu, not here.  This is for Kubuntu, not Ubuntu.
<c2tarun> actually i wanted to install kubuntu on place of ubuntu so i asked here. anyway thanks a lot :)
<DarthFrog> c2tarun: As in, we know Kubuntu best.  Not so much Ubuntu itself.
<DarthFrog> Aha!  Good stuff.  Welcome to the Light Side of The Force. :-)
<c2tarun> DarthFrog: Is there much diff between ubuntu and kubuntu except desktop env?
<DarthFrog> No.
<genii-around> tsimpson: It's on the reboot phase now
<c2tarun> I liked KDE very much so I decided to switch to kubuntu completely :)
<DarthFrog> There are some differences in the system utilities but nothing much.
<DarthFrog> !kubuntu | c2tarun
<ubottu> c2tarun: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog? Light Side of the Force?  That just sounds funny coming from DARTHfrog. :)
<c2tarun> DarthFrog: ok Thanks :)
<DarthFrog> hehe, I guess so.  I never really thought of it before. :-)
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: I'm a convert from the Sith. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> I'm a convert from the Gnome. ;)
 * DarthFrog was using KDE before there was a GNU Object Model Environment. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> Although I still like Gnome, so perhaps I'm a spy. :)
<DarthFrog> Eh, they're tools, not religious choices.
<shane4ubuntu> agreed, and I really like the way KDE is shapping up.
<DarthFrog> So do I.
<shane4ubuntu> kde4 that is
<tsimpson> DarthFrog: GNU Network Object Mode Environment
<genii-around> tsimpson: Installed regular x86_64 desktop
<tsimpson> never did make sense, but what do you expect from GNU
<Taravel> hi how can I reset all the desktop panel to the original form? My girlfiend made a disaster deleting the principal kubuntu panel.
<DarthFrog> tsimpson: AKA GNOME.  They had the acronym first, then went searching for an expansion. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> tsimpson: they write programs not names. :)
<DarthFrog> They had an acronym and an icon before they had a name. :-)
<tsimpson> DarthFrog: I mean, you missed "Network" from the acronym
<shane4ubuntu> lol
<tsimpson> shane4ubuntu: but they do have a think for odd acronyms
<tsimpson> *thing
<DarthFrog> tsimpson: So I did. :-)  It was a test.  You passed.  <grinning, ducking and running>
<BluesKaj> Taravel, right click on the desktop , add panel, then you you'll have to use the add widgets option to fix the panel to your liking
<shane4ubuntu> Taravel: you can add the panel, just right click, and then on the panel add the widgets that are gone, if you are missing menu, then put the menu back up
<shane4ubuntu> lol
<DarthFrog> Taravel: Install a new panel widget, then configure it as you wish.
<Taravel> mmm the problem is that My girlfriend is unable to do this thing because it is difficult to explain by phone... :( can she cancel .kde folder?
<tsimpson> Taravel: you can reset all the plasma settings by removing the ~/.kde/share/plasma*rc files
<tsimpson> the names have changed a bit over time so there may be 1 or many
<tsimpson> er, ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*rc
<DarthFrog> Taravel:  Right click on the desktop, click on Add Panel, click on Default Panel is difficult?
<Taravel> mmm there isn't default panel
<Taravel> she has kubuntu 10.04
<DarthFrog> Hmm, I'm running KDE 4.6.  It has Add Default Panel.
<tsimpson> never assume people always have the latest everything ;)
<DarthFrog> tsimpson: I didn't realise that it was a novelty. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> what kde is she running?  cause I have 4.5.1 and it has that option.
<tsimpson> 4.4.2 is the default in lucid
<DarthFrog> Even so, just adding a panel isn't hard.
<tsimpson> sure, an empty useless panel :)
<DarthFrog> It's not exactly a Sisiphyean labour to populate an empty panel. :-)
<DarthFrog> Drag 'n drop widgets.  Easy-peasy.
<Taravel> ok she deleted all ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*rc files and alla worked well!!! Thank you very much!
<DarthFrog> Good to know that worked.  I'll have to remember that.
<sresu_> valorie: Side menu?
<sresu_> valorie: You mean information panel in dolphin? If that's what you mean it doesn't allow adding description
<JeroenDeDauw> I want to access the internet by SSH'ing from my desktop machine to my laptop. I have sshd up and running on my latop and can login. Any pointers to docs on how to tunnel interwebs access would be very helpful :)
<Daskreech> EvilRoey: Back back You spawn of darkness and shadows!
<DarthFrog> JeroenDeDauw: If you pass the "-Y" parameter to ssh, it'll forward X output to your machine.
<DarthFrog> i.e. ssh -Y -l ...
<JeroenDeDauw> DarthFrog: Thanks, will give that a try.
<EvilRoey> Daskreech:  nevahhhhhhh!!!!!! I have darthanubis, DarthFrog and DarkriftX on my side.
<EvilRoey> so there.
<EvilRoey> but then meph stepped in, and things changed..
<DarthFrog> Does anyone have any idea how to *slow down* a rsync transfer?  I have hundreds of gigs to transfer and I'd like to not use all the bandwidth.
<yofel> DarthFrog: what did you try so far?
<DarthFrog> yofel: Reading the man page. :-)
<yofel> (there is --bwlimit but I never tried it)
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: periodically plug out the Cat5?
<yofel> LOL
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: hehe. the servers are downtown.  I'm not.
<Daskreech> ifdown :)
<DarthFrog> Ah, --bwlimit.  that sounds just the ticket.
<Daskreech> man rsync should help though
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: You're very .... helpful.  Aren't you.
<Daskreech> Daskreech --help
<Daskreech> Fatchance!!
<DarthFrog> yofel: Thanks, that's working.
<yofel> :)
 * Daskreech wonders if you can run rsync perpendicularly on the same file across two interfaces to get twice the speed
<DarthFrog> Daskreech:  Let us know the outcome.  :-)
<Daskreech> I have two interfaces but unfortunately not two ISPs so that's capped
<Daskreech> I can probably try it at work
<Daskreech> would need a fairly large file though
<Daskreech> have they started distributing Debian on bluRay yet?
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: I should think that an ISO of a DVD would be more than sufficient for your purpose.
<DarthFrog> And if it isn't, I want your net connection! :-)
<Daskreech> :-)
<genii-around> Daskreech: Seeing as they are against proprietary formats etc, I don't see Debian being distributed on BluRay anytime soon
<DarthFrog> genii-around: I would think that, Blu-Ray being a video format, you're correct.  But Blu-Ray as a data format?
<Daskreech> genii-around: how is BluRay any different from a DVD ?
<genii-around> For straight data usage their policy might be different
<rjwiii> My printer isn't printing ... Epson CX5800F ... Installed through printer setup and test pages print form setup. cannot get print from applications ... any ideas?
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: See http://kubuntuforums.net/forums/index.php?topic=3115128.msg251744#msg251744
<rtdos> is there a way to add custom templates to kate ?
<KF7MTE> rtdos: http://docs.kde.org/stable/en/kdesdk/kate/kate-application-plugin-filetemplate.html
<KF7MTE> rtdos, you have to get the kate template plugin.
<rtdos> oh, ok. thanks. KF7MTE
<KF7MTE> np
<Pawel__P> wow, never thought so many people use kubuntu
<Pawel__P> :)
<rork> To cheer you up: there are probably a lot more then just in this channel ;)
<Pawel__P> just tried to be controversial
<yofel> Pawel__P: this is a support channel, idle chatter is in #kubuntu-offtopic ;)
<Pawel__P> thx for support then :)
<Khaotic> kubuntu isnt starting for me
<zeno> how do i force a fsck on reboot?
<Khaotic> any reasons as to why it wont start up?
<yofel> zeno: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Khaotic> anyone?
<zeno> thanks
<yofel> Khaotic: till what point do you get?
<zeno> yofel: already tried that though, and dont see it fscking when i reboot :\
<Khaotic> til the actual login attempt
<Khaotic> like i get the login screen but when i try to login, it just goes to blank screen
<zeno> is there a way to manually do it?  when i try to umount /dev/sdc5 in the root recovery console it says its busy
<yofel> zeno: that's the file mountall looks for though. See /etc/init/mountall.conf
<zeno> Unable to mount Ubuntu 10.10 i386
<zeno> Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<zeno> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/Ubuntu 10.10 i386 busy
<Khaotic> so...
<zeno> seems my cd drive is broken?  was gonna try to boot into live cd to try
<yofel> Khaotic: hm... can you press ctrl+alt+f2, log in, and run 'mv ~/.kde ~/.kde_bak' to see if moving your configuration out of the way helps?
<yofel> zeno: that's on live disk boot o.O?
<zeno> when i pop it in the tray now
<Khaotic> yes
<zeno> wont boot from the live cd
<Khaotic> once i move it, now what/
<Khaotic> yoann21
<zeno> cp: cannot open `.minecraft/saves/World1/1/0/c.1.0.dat' for reading: Input/output error < example of errors im getting
<yofel> Khaotic: log out from there, switch back to login screen with ctrl+alt+f7 or f8 and try to login again
<Khaotic> said something about virtualbox on f7
<yofel> oh, you're in virtualbox...
<Khaotic> no
<Khaotic> if i am idk y
<yofel> ah, nvm, try ctrl+alt+f8
<Khaotic> well i just went back to the cmdline and reboot
<Khaotic> i tried this time and now im at a black screen
<Khaotic> earlier i was having problems with kwin
<yofel> then I'm out of ideas, please stay around for a while so others get a chance to answer if the come back later
<Khaotic> im scared
<GinoMan_> Maybe someone in here can help me, I'm trying to transfer files from one hard drive to another, I have the old one mounted under /media/ and a symlink called /old/
<GinoMan_> and the new one mounted under /media/ and a symlink called /new/
<GinoMan_> for some reason, when I try to ls /old/home/, I get one file .directory
<GinoMan_> and nothing else
<GinoMan_> I checked the other folders /bin /usr /etc and all of them are virtually empty
<hrbllv> test
<Khaotic> anyone?
<Snowhog> Khaotic: Reboot, and from the Grub menu, choose to boot into the recovery kernel. After you are logged in, type: df -h and see how much of your root partition is used.
<Khaotic> how do i get grub?
<James147> Khaotic: hold shift during the boot to force grubs menu to appear
<rtdos> what's the difference between virtualbox and virtualbox ose ?
<Snowhog> rtdos: See http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<Khaotic> james
<James147> rtdos: ^^ i think the ose is the opensource edition... as far as I know it wont contain any closed source parts (although that is mostly just a guess)
<Khaotic> which linux kernel??
<James147> Khaotic: probally the latest one... :) unless you have a reason not to
<Snowhog> Khaotic: In the displayed Grub menu, it will be the second one from the top.
 * James147 notes that he didnt hear Khaotic original question ^^
<Khaotic> Snowhog which recovery menu to select
<Snowhog> Khaotic: The second item in the Grub menu.
<Khaotic> clean?
<Khaotic> Snowhog
<Snowhog> Khaotic: It will look like Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.35-24-generic (recovery mode) but the numbers might be different for you.
<Khaotic> well im at some kind of recovery menu
<Khaotic> Snowhog k i see the partitions
<Snowhog> Khaotic: And? Did you type: df -h and see how much of your root partition is used?
<Khaotic> yeah
<Khaotic> 68%
<Snowhog> Khaotic: Okay. That isn't bad. You have enough unused space on the root partition, so your problem isn't related to that.
<Snowhog> Khaotic: What is your login user name>
<Snowhog> *name?
<Khaotic> stephon
<Khaotic> y
<Snowhog> Khaotic: Okay, type: cat /home/stephony/.dmrc and tell me what Session= shows
<Khaotic> give me a few
<Khaotic> wat does cat do
<Snowhog> Khaotic: cat=concatenate. Equivilant to the type command in Windows.
<Khaotic> meaning
<Khaotic> is it like nano?
<James147> Khaotic: cat will concatenate files and print them to the stdout by default... useful for just printing files to stdout :)
<James147> Khaotic: nano is a text editor used for editing files
<Khaotic> o
<Khaotic> session=default
<Snowhog> Khaotic: Okay. As it should be, so again, that isn't what's causing your problem.
<James147> Khaotic: what problem are you having btw?
<Khaotic> when i try to login, the screen freezes
<Khaotic> it doesnt even try to lead the kde
<James147> Khaotic: could you create a new user (sudo adduser USERNAME) and try logging in with them?
<Snowhog> James147: Better to have Khaotic remove the quiet and splash from the boot kernel line and try again.
<James147> Snowhog: if tis a login problem, not a kdm starting problem i dont see how that would help much?
<Snowhog> James147: Hmm. Of course. If he is getting to the KDM login screen.
<James147> ^^ I would test a new user first and see if its a config file error in the home directory, (if the new user works then it almost certainly is)
<Khaotic> ok
<Khaotic> i added a user
<Khaotic> now what?
<James147> Khaotic: try logging in as them from kdm
<Khaotic> how
<Khaotic> restart the computer?
<James147> Khaotic: the same way you login with your normal user... yes you need to boot into the full system
<Khaotic> James147 Snowhog it gave me a black screen
<Snowhog> Khaotic: Did you log in using the new user?
<James147> Khaotic: hmm, so a system problem then probally
<Khaotic> :(
<Khaotic> nooooooooooooo
<Khaotic> now what?
<James147> Khaotic: first thing: try installing kubuntu-desktop
<James147> (that will make sure you have all the required packages for kde)
<Khaotic> so reboot into recovery?
<James147> Khaotic: no
<Khaotic> ctrl alt f2
<FloridaGuy> where's is all the different iso mirrors for kubuntu
<James147> Khaotic: press alt+crtl+F1 to switch to a virtual console
<James147> Khaotic: (or f2 willl work as well, use alt+ctrl +F7 to get back to the gui)
<Khaotic> wow
<Khaotic> 47 newly installedf
<Khaotic> wtf
<Khaotic> i got an error
<James147> Khaotic: then login to the virtual console and type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" (note thatyou need to be connected to the internet)
<FloridaGuy> found it
<James147> Khaotic: what error?
<Khaotic> unable to fetch archives, maybe run apt-get update
<Khaotic> or try with --fix-missing
<James147> Khaotic: are you connnected to the internet? (ping -c 3 www.google.com to check)
<Khaotic> nope
<Khaotic> why not!?!?!?!?
<James147> Khaotic: ok, do you ahve a wired or wireless connection?
<Khaotic> wireless
<James147> can you connect to a wired network (it makes things allot easier)?
<Khaotic> errr
<Khaotic> id have to unplug the 20 foot ethernet cord from my xbox
<Khaotic> give me a few
<Khaotic> actually
<James147> Khaotic: might be easier and quicker then trying to connect wirelessly via a console :)
<Khaotic> k done
<Khaotic> k we good
<Khaotic> now do it?
<James147> Khaotic: check to see if your connected ^^
<Khaotic> i am
<James147> then try to install kubuntu-desktop if you are
<Khaotic> wow...47 new installs
<James147> Khaotic: yeah, sounds like a broken upgrade or something removed kubuntu-desktop... once its installed again then try to log in
 * James147 notes that it is generally safe to remove kubuntu-desktop (its only a meta package), but it can cause problems and break upgrades
<Khaotic> so those missing packages are the problem James147 ?
<James147> Khaotic: I would have said so, but trying to loging after they are installed should tell you if somehting else is wrong :)
<Khaotic> k
<Khaotic> k installed
<Khaotic> now restartt?
<James147> Khaotic: shouldnt need to
<James147> Khaotic: at most all you need to do is restart kdm (though i would think you dont even need to do that
<Khaotic> i do
<James147> sudo restart kdm    will do that
<Khaotic> yay
<Khaotic> it's loggin it
<Khaotic> i think when the applications and shit crashed earlier, they some how got uninstalled
<Khaotic> whats kdewallet?
<James147> Khaotic: crashing applications shouldnt uninstall programs :s ... well kpackagekit or the updater might break things :p
<James147> Khaotic: kwallet (not sure if kdewallet is the same) handels passwords for various kde programs
<Khaotic> yeh thats it
<James147> (like the network manager, rekonq, etc)
<Snowhog> James147: Nice job.
<Khaotic> also
<James147> Snowhog: :)
<Khaotic> any clue why the session came back up?
<Snowhog> Khaotic: Because that's what you had when everything when to crap.
<Khaotic> even though i cut the pc off many times
<James147> Khaotic: what do you mean? programs auto loaded? kde auto loads any program that was running when you shut down (you can turn this off)
<mudassar_> Hello kubuntu people, I have installed lampp and when i start it, it says "Cannot run MySQL", I have seen with the command "apt-cache show mysql-server | grep Version" that multiple versions of mysql are installed. I don't know which one belongs to lampp and how to uninstall the others ?
<James147> ^^ and allot of kde programs auto restore their state when launched
<Khaotic> o
<James147> mudassar_: how are you running lamp?
<mudassar_> /opt/lamp/lamp start
<James147> ^^ mudassar_any reason your not using the version from the repos?
<mudassar_> I installed lamp using apt-get
<mudassar_> and I don't know where did the other mysql servers come from
<James147> mudassar_: ^^ cant find the package lamp :S and /opt isnt a location it would be installed
<James147> mudassar_: easiest way to install a lamp server is by running "sudo tasksel" and selecting the lamp server package
<mudassar_> I don't know whether it will remove the other installations of mysql or not if I remove lampp and again install it
<James147> mudassar_: i would remove the version you installed any use the above method to install it
<James147> (never had any problems doing it that way)
<mudassar_> so should I do apt-get remove lampp ?
<mudassar_> and install it again with your way
<Programmer_> thanks guys
<Programmer_> this is khaotic
<James147> mudassar_: if thats how you installed it...
<Snowhog> Programmer_: So, problem solved? Happy camper?
<mudassar_> no i guess it was not installed like this ........ because it is not able to uninstall it using apt-get remove lampp
<mudassar_> then what to do
<James147> mudassar_: its probally safe to remove the /opt/lamp derectory then (assuming noting you need is in it) ^^ but knowing the way you installed it and follooing any uninstall measures is safer
<Programmer_> very happy camper
<mudassar_> I downloaded it from apachefriends
<mudassar_> let me see
<Snowhog> Programmer_: You can delete the new user you created - it isn't needed anymore - unless you want to keep it around.
<Programmer_> oh yeah
<Programmer_> i new i forgot to do something
<Snowhog> Programmer_: Of course, you need to do that while you are logged in under your normal user.
<James147> :) yeah, always forget that bit
<mudassar_> their website also says "To uninstall type    rm -rf /opt/lampp
<mudassar_> :)
<Programmer_> i kno
<Programmer_> i am
<Programmer_> thank you guys once again
<Snowhog> Programmer_: Are you doing periodic 'cleanup' of your downloaded packages: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<Programmer_> yes
<Programmer_> i did a few today
<Programmer_> because it said i should
<Programmer_> thats what screwed up my pc i think
<Snowhog> Programmer_: Good. This ensures that your /root partition doesn't fill up to the point that you can't log in.
<James147> Programmer_: ^^ you should make sure that kubuntu-desktop is installed after doing an autoremove :)
<Programmer_> how
 * James147 hasent done a apt-get clean in along time... and goes off to see how large the cache has gotten
<Snowhog> Programmer_: Just run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop again. If it's installed, you'll be told it is.
<James147> Programmer_: reinstalling it is the simplest way :)
<James147> ^^ and if it isent installed it will install it again
<James147> (by reinstall, i dont mean an actual reinstall but what Snowhog said)
<Programmer_> k
<eradicus> I have created a bootable usb using pendrive linux and kubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso, the problem is the video doesn't work after grub, a black screen is shown all through out.
 * James147 suggests using usb-creator if you already have a *ubuntu install or unetbootin otherwise to create the live cd
<James147> eradicus: i dont know for sure, but that problem suggest to be that grub isnt booting the kernel i highly suggest trying to use one of the above programs to create a live usb
<eradicus> James147, the usb boots fine but it doesn't show anything after grub
<Snowhog> eradicus: Remove the quiet and splash options from the kernel line and continue the boot. What is the last messasge displayed?
<eradicus> but I can see the activity in the drive, and it shuts down properly when I press the power key for a short time, meaning the kernel loaded successfully and I can hear the sound
<James147> eradicus: i still suggest trying unetbootin or   usbcreator... and thats what i said, grub isnt booting the kernal
<James147> eradicus: hmm
<eradicus> let me try removing the quiet and splash
 * James147 still sugget trying unetbootin or usbcreator, he has never had a problem with them and many many problems with pendrive linux's instructions
<eradicus> thanks James147 will try that also if removing the options won't work
<eradicus> i.e. quiet and splash
<James147> ^^ another simple approch if your on a unix computer is to use dd to copy the image to the drive directly :)
<Daskreech> hi James147
<James147> Hey Daskreech
<Daskreech> What's up?
<James147> Daskreech: not much, recoding one of my applications :)
<Daskreech> James147: Which applications do you have?
<James147> Daskreech: Currently kpassgen and kdicegen are mine ^^ though i keep planning more and never getting around to them :p
<Daskreech> sounds like me an kscreensaver
<James147> Daskreech: ^^ nop, never done a screensaver (dont use them either, think they are a waste of power :P )
<Daskreech> I don't use them either but they are fascinating learning tools
<Daskreech> Well in FOSS they are
#kubuntu 2011-01-04
<Daskreech> Trotting off home
<smoothtaste> hey guys
<James147> hi smoothtaste
<smoothtaste> never been on freenode before, but proud user ;)
<smoothtaste> figured since I use Quassel all the time for android, might as well hop over here
<smoothtaste> does freenode support ip masking in #help, etc?
<James147> !mask | smoothtaste
<ubottu> smoothtaste: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<smoothtaste> thaanks
<JackOfHearts> hello
<smoothtaste> hola
<psykatog> anyone know how to change the startup sound?
<James147> psykatog: notifications in system settings
<James147> under "KDE Workspace"
<smoothtaste> cool
<smoothtaste> never thought about changing that
 * James147 always disables it... donst see the point in having a startup sound...
<smoothtaste> anybody got any cool conky setups?
<smoothtaste> here's mine
<smoothtaste> http://tinypic.com/r/16bc85t/7
<Walzmyn> smoothtaste: that on KDE?
<smoothtaste> Walzmyn: Yes, kubuntu 10.04
<Walzmyn> i had a hell of a time trying to get conky to work with kde
<smoothtaste> Want my script?
<Walzmyn> been a while back. Friend of mine was trying to gimme his cpu usage script
<Walzmyn> nah
<smoothtaste> I just used feh
<Walzmyn> I never have enough stuff closed you can see the desktop anyway
<smoothtaste> i hear you
<smoothtaste> but it's nice for a screenshot
<Walzmyn> I don't remember what my problem was, but it gave me enough fits, I gave up on it
<Walzmyn> yes it is
<smoothtaste> Yeah it was a hassle
<smoothtaste> Took about 20 minutes to get it right
<smoothtaste> I was like, fml
<jim__> hello
<smoothtaste> hello
<jim__> can someone help me to either get my dvd light scriber working or install gentoo over the net using ubuntu
<smoothtaste> OOhh
<smoothtaste> I wish I could
<smoothtaste> If someone does I'll be watching
<smoothtaste> I've been very interested in gentoo for quite a while now
<jim__> are there any people talking its amazing so many people and no one talking
<jim__> isnt it something like net-install gentoo.iso /dev/sda?
<jim__> wheres everyone from
<jim__> My name is jim...Im a recovering addict....I have an addiction.....I am compulsivly looking for things in the way the countries leaders and other fools like those cutting down our forestry to pick at and high light in everyday life
<James147> jim__: gentoo isent support on this channel... try asking in the gentoo channel for help with insatalling it
<jim__> I did but I am using this wretched Ubuntu
<jim__> If I wanted windows I would have gone oout and spent 199.00
<jim__> what have you done with ubuntu?
<jim__> ????
<jim__> anyone?
<smoothtaste> what do you mean what have you done
<smoothtaste> and ubuntu or kubuntu
<jim__> I agree the grafix kick as.... but Im confused
<jim__> why don't I have the same red had actions as to when someone trys to break in my system
<jim__> whos an engineer
<smoothtaste> oh... i see.
<jim__> I've both and kubuntu freezes
<jim__> what do you do to init cdrom/dvd
<jim__> if inserted nothing but a little spin
<jim__> heellloooo
<jim__> hello
<jim__> _DerHorst_
<_DerHorst_> DONT highlight random persons
<jim__> this is stupid no one knows how to talk or type unless all of ya don't have hands
<Snowhog_> This is a Kubuntu support channel on IRC. It isn't a 'chat room'
<James147> jim__: no one tends to talk here unless they have a questions or know how to naswer a questions... if you want general chate go to #ubuntu-offtopic or a similar channel
<jim__> what the hell is it with americans everybody responds if you are going to argue or command someone but natural talk is oblivious
<James147> jim__: I am not american....
<jim__> all i asked was a technical question....
<jim__> I'm obviously trying to get recognized before over looked which  you must agree is what america does.
<James147> jim__: and it appeared that no one watching knew how to answer your question... this time of day is very quite for this channel
<Snowhog_> jim__: Yes, but a question that was not related to Kubuntu Linux. This channel is for questions concerning and about Kubuntu Linux.
<jim__> no is related
<jim__> I understand where you are coming from there are many people here
<James147> jim__: I suggest you look at the fourms or ask again when more people are awake
<jim__> My question I could ask you again
<smoothtaste> I've got a question regarding amarok in kubuntu 10.04
<James147> jim__: there are many people in the channel, not everyone is watching or paying attention
<James147> !ask | smoothtaste
<ubottu> smoothtaste: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jim__> just wanted to know how to get my cdrom/dvd lightscriber working again thats all
<jim__> sorry for bothering you
<smoothtaste> Fair enough, my apologies. Has anyone found a proper way to change themes in the included version of amarok for 10.04 LTS. The version in the repositories doesnt support this feature.
<James147> jim__: and as I said, it appears that no one currently watching knows the answer, ask again in a while or search the forums
<James147> smoothtaste: amarok 2 dosent support changing themes directly in the application, you can however change your system theme... You can also change the layout of the different parts of amarok from within amarok
<d_ed> jim__: have you read http://community.kde.org/Real-Time_Communication_and_Collaboration/Components/Accounts_KCM_Hack_Day
<d_ed> ooops
<d_ed> wrong link
<d_ed> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LightScribe
<FloodBotK1> d_ed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d_ed> sorry floodbot :-(
<smoothtaste> James147: Thank you. I remember changing it in /kde/share/apps/amarok/images (i think) before but didn't see a change this time. Back to Clementine :)
<jim__> so not one of you know how to start the cdrom working on auto detect again
<jim__> should I update my /etc/mtab or something
<d_ed> jim__: you've got my attention, what's the question
<d_ed> *?
<jim__> how cacn I get the cdrom detecting inserted disk
<jim__> I get a brief spin then nothing
<d_ed> a normal data CD?
<jim__> like if i wanted to burn something
<d_ed> oh ok
<d_ed> so you've put in a blank disk?
<Walzmyn> if I insert a blank disk, it dosen't do anything, but K3B knows its there
<James147> jim__: kde dosent do anything with blank cd... but burning programs like k3b should still see them
<jim__> oh okay....?
<jim__> Umm what now...
<jim__> I'll ggo do something
<jim__> Im using gnome
<James147> jim__: if you want to burn an image open k3b and burn it... not much else you can do with blank cds
<jim__> im on gnome
<d_ed> ok, exactly what they said except replace "k3b" with "brassero"
<James147> jim__: and if you using gnome ask in #ubuntu
<jim__> sorry if I sound ignorant but what part of it doesn't see the disk or somethings not write don't you understand
<jim__> your mind is small, vary small to limit yourself to one way of thinking
<shane4ubuntu> d_ed: actually in gnome I still used k3b or Gnomebaker, as I always disliked brassero
<James147> jim__: it probally is seeing the disk.... well as much of a blank disk there is to see.... kde dosent warn you or do anything when it detects a blank disk has been inserted though
<jim__> no it doesn't
<shane4ubuntu> actually in Gnome it should pop up saying, "Would you like to burn a disk" when a blank disk is inserted
<jim__> I I I.....KNOWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.........
<James147> shane4ubuntu: ^^ i dont know gnome I can only talk about what kubuntu does...
<sniper1> hello have trying to install cdde cd detect andexecute utility
<James147> jim__: if you want help with gnome see #ubuntu
<shane4ubuntu> James147: right, that is why I was saying something, I'm a gnomer. :)
<shane4ubuntu> sort of.
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog_: are you the same on the forums?
<Snowhog_> shane4ubuntu: Yes.
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I'm shane2peru on the forums
<shane4ubuntu> ya know the help Trying to upgrade from Kubuntu-ppa
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: I figured that out when I saw your post, and recognized it as the same issue you posted here.
<shane4ubuntu> :)
<shane4ubuntu> with apt-get it is wanting to remove kdm is that odd?  shouldn't kdm be upgraded?
<jim__> what verson of kde do you have
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: When upgrading KDE, some of the packages get removed and replaced at the same time. Let me look at my upgrade notes and see what was removed/installed when I upgraded to KDE 4.5.x
<shane4ubuntu> jim__: 4.5.1
<jim__> thats the new one right
<James147> jim__: wouldnt call it new anymore :) 4.5.4 or 5 is the latest stable version of kde
<shane4ubuntu> jim__: right, actually 4.6RC1 is out now
<jim__> I just got the newest here and it seems fine althought the cd is problematic when I use bintoo.gentoo sabayon aLinux.tv it works fine
<shane4ubuntu> jim__: did you try a different disk?
<jim__> i think it holds to much info out though kde newest makes tou look all day for what you want
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: When I added the ppa:kubuntu-ppa repository after my initial install of Maverick back on October 12, 2010, kdm was one of the packages upgraded, but not indicated as to be removed.
<jim__> I've tried the whole pile
<shane4ubuntu> jim__: that is odd, and not normal.
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: hmm, I'm thinking of being content with 4.5.1
<jim__> i just inserted a mp3 recorded disk to copy to my music files and nothing
<jim__> The disk mech. it self workes just not with this os
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: Are you sure that kdm isn't going to be replaced within the dist-upgrade?
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: kdm was one of the major hangups, for some reason when it removed it, it deleted the /etc/init/kdm.conf file first
<rtdos> my screensaver is not kicking in automatically (unless i lock the screen)
<shane4ubuntu> then kdm couldn't be removed, I created a bogus file and then removed it and that finally did the trick
<sithlord48> do we have a current ppc build?
<jim__> maybe I need to reset my login display mngr. i switched from gdm to kdm
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: no, there are 0 newly installed, :(
<shane4ubuntu> jim__: did you reboot afterwards?
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: And kdm is listed as a package to be REMOVED??
<jim__> see mI like to weave alot of things together here but not so much my disk wouldnt' work
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: yep.
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: That isn't good or correct AFAIK. Definitely not 'normal'
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/550058/
<James147> shane4ubuntu: do you have the kubuntu-desktop package installed?
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: You don't have the kubuntu 'beta' repository active by chance, do you?
<shane4ubuntu> James147: yes
<jim__> what are you getting at
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: no
<jim__> who are u talking to
<sithlord48> Snowhog, shane4ubuntu kde  4.6 upgrade?
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: I was looking at them all,
<shane4ubuntu> sithlord48: 4.5.6 upgrade
<shane4ubuntu> sithlord48: with kubuntu-ppa
<sithlord48> looks like im gonna be in on that one too since i have the kubuntu-ppa installed.
<shane4ubuntu> sithlord48: no this is my initial upgrade, if you are already running 4.5.6 you are probably fine
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: sithlord48, I do as well, and I don't have the problem. I'm on KDE 4.5.4
<sithlord48> im on 4.5.4....
<shane4ubuntu> oh, maybe it was upgrading to 4.5.4
<shane4ubuntu> my bad
<shane4ubuntu> on sec, brb
<sithlord48> its ok im trying to get a g3 imac from like 12 years ago to run something useable
<sithlord48> the hw limits are strain enuff , and on top of it the machine is a ppc, so this is gonna make the web browsing part kinda harder..
<sithlord48> w/ flash and that stuff..,
<sithlord48> leading back to does anyone know if there is a current ppc build that is ubuntu-server..? i
<sithlord48> nm, i found one :P
<rtdos> my screensaver is not kicking in automatically (unless i lock the screen)
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: From the output of your dist-upgrade, I'm inclined to think that at some time after installation of Kubuntu, you installed an application that was not in the repositories, and it brought in dependencies that are now in conflict with what you are now wanting to do. Did you install any packages 'manually?'
<sithlord48> rtdos: have you checked system settings -> display and monitor to check the time ?
<rtdos> yes it is set to start automatically after 5 minutes. but the screen just dims.
<James147> rtdos: ^^ also the power management settings
<harleen> hello i am unsing ubuntu 10.04 and i cannot get my iphone to show on the desktop after plugging in the iphone
<harleen> someone help
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: ok, back, yes, actually I had a few ppa's, one is pidgin which I'm using now for irc, and then x-swat? for the drivers or something like that, I can probably remove that on this one, I think I did it to see if I could lower the graphics card temp some.
<James147> harleen: #ubuntu for ubuntu support
<James147> !iphone | harleen
<ubottu> harleen: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: actually I know my way around synaptic and can pick out what apps were installed from those ppa's and remove them.
<rtdos> james, I have power management settings off when it's plugged in (i'm using a laptop)
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: That is likely a good approach. Get back to a 'clean' installation, with standard repos, including the kubuntu-ppa, then update and dist-upgrade (simulated).
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: oh, and xiphos and adobe and dropbox
<harleen> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: ok, let me give that a try thanks
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: hmm, hit a nerve seems as though libdrm-intel1 is related to about every package on my system, removing it removes my system, that is probably the prob
<harleen> thanks
<harleen> i will give these a try
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: x-swat is likely what is now causing you the problem.
<harleen> hi my iphone is not connecting to ubuntu can anyone help?? i plug in my iphone and i do not nothing happens
<harleen> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: yep, working on weeding it out. learned a new trick with synaptic, and force version to get rid of old versions without removing everything
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: Synaptic is a very nice package manager. Lot's of power, and user friendly.
<gabriel__> alguien habla español?
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: yep,
<shane4ubuntu> !es | gabriel__
<ubottu> gabriel__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gabriel__> ok thanks
<Snowhog> gabriel__: You are welcome to ask questions here, just in English please.
<luc_> So is this Ubuntu channel in general or just Kubuntu?
<Snowhog> luc_: Kubuntu.
<gabriel__> i have 2 hard disks, want to be sure how to get all my files from home in ide, the other is a solid state.
<gabriel__> i use KXStudio, like Ubuntu studio but KDE
<James147> gabriel__: "rsync -avhP SOURCE DEST"   is a good way to copy alarge number of files, if it get intrupted it will resume where it left if you rerun it
<gabriel__> ok thanks, that's why i wanted to speak in spanish, 'cause i can't explain my problem very well, neither understand your help. sorry.
<Daskreech> gabriel__: what do you have the solid state mounted as?
<gabriel__> solid state: / 20 Gb (+-), /home 10 (+-) & swap the rest. Ide: /home too 120 Gb (+-)
<dfrey> I bought a new sound card and I'm having trouble getting it to work.  It's an Auzentech X-Meridian.  It's documented here on the ALSA site: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-AuzenTech
<dfrey> I can see the device when I use lspci, but when I try to run alsamixer, I get the message "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<DarthFrog> dfrey: Try amixer.
<DarthFrog> Or alsamixer
<dfrey> DarthFrog: amixer gives me "amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such file or directory"
<dfrey> DarthFrog: I already tried alsamixer as mentioned above.
<DarthFrog> dfrey:  Do you have sound?
<dfrey> no
<Snowhog> dfrey: What version of Kubuntu and KDE are you running?
<DarthFrog> Hmm. Try this: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install paprefs padevchooser pavucontrol pavumeter"  All on one line.
<DarthFrog> Then run padevchooser, which will put an icon in your SysTray.  Use it to play around with pulseaudio.
<dfrey> Snowhog: kubuntu 10.10 and whatever the latest version of KDE is
<dfrey> DarthFrog: I'm trying your suggestion
<dfrey> DarthFrog: The "devices" tab only shows dummy devices
<DarthFrog> dfrey:  Sounds like your sound card isn't being seen by the system.
<dfrey> DarthFrog: It shows up in lspci though
<dfrey> What is the meaning of the "used by" column in lsmod output?
<DarthFrog> Then the drivers aren't being loaded for the sound card.  Do you know what ALSA driver you need?
<DarthFrog> dfrey: "Used by" means just that.  One kernel module (or driver, if you prefer) is being used by, and possibly depends upon, the other.
<dfrey> I believe it's snd_oxygen
<DarthFrog> then try "sudo modprobe snd_oxygen" and see what happens.
<DarthFrog> If that works, add "modprobe snd_oxygen" to the bottom of /etc/rc.local
<DarthFrog> Or add "snd_oxygen" to /etc/modules.
<dfrey> The module loads fine, but I still don't see any device in pulse audio.  back in a minute...
<DarthFrog> Does alsamixer work now?
<j1mc|afk> dear kubuntu. don't be afraid to admit who you are. be proud. http://img233.imageshack.us/i/selection001k.png/
<j1mc|afk> :)
<Daskreech> wow it's over a year old?
<Westyvw> two updates today returned an error, but i cant see what package is causing it
<Westyvw> or waht the error actually is, can i manuanlly run apt to check the status of dpkg?
<rjwiii> any one know how to set up printing in virtualbox guest OS?
<Westyvw> virtualbox non ose will use the hosts printer via the usb port
<Westyvw> dont know what to do with the OSE version
<rjwiii> Whats the difference?
<rjwiii> do you have to pay for te OSE version?
<Westyvw> no you dont have to pay if you are using it for personal use
<Westyvw> it doesnt come in the repos, you have to add the sources to your package manager
<rjwiii> that was my next question ...
<rjwiii> so, the OSE version doesn't support printing?
<Westyvw> i wonder if you could do printing using the cups interface?
<Westyvw> if you shared a printer on the host i would imagine that the guest could see it
<Westyvw> because that would be done via the network
<rjwiii> donno ... I set up the printer on kubuntu to be shaired ...
<rjwiii> shared ...
<Westyvw> whats the guest os?
<rjwiii> but M$7 can't find it ...
<rjwiii> M$7
<Westyvw> i dont have a windows vm to check shared printing with cups :(
<rjwiii> Gonna try some stuff I found in Google ...
<Westyvw> maybe this post could help: http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?t=1465
<Westyvw> kinda old
<frogonwheels> I found printing directly to the cups url works great btw, providing you have the drivers installed on windows
<frogonwheels> (and providing you set up permissions in cups) rjwiii
<FloridaGuy> did sudo apt-get upgrade...lost the plymounth screen...got a ugly blue text screen now.....how do i get the plymounth boot screen back??
<smoothtaste> I hate it when I get that ugly blue screen
<FloridaGuy> i like having a nice boot screen when booting
<smoothtaste> I agree.
<smoothtaste> But plymouth has always been problematic for me.
<smoothtaste> Maybe I screw with things I shouldn't. :)
<FloridaGuy> mandriva i can change plymounth perfectly....ubuntu ...kubuntu...gives me problems
<smoothtaste> Agreed. Fedora as well.
<smoothtaste> Any of you out there use dropbox on kubuntu?
<luis__> hello everyone good nite to you all i like to ask for your help i installed exaile from direct from the official web page to have the newest version, aparently all went good but when i try to started never did, then i notice on terminal that something went wrong about some glib package i have been tryong to remove exaile in terminal and it says that is done but i do still see the icon on kmenu then multimedia can somebody tell me how to permanently remove
<luis__> it please???
<smoothtaste> Reboot?
<luis__> lets see that
<Erisianmonk23> hello I am a new 10.04 usr and am having difficulty getting my desktop to connect to the internet
<geekosopher> Erisianmonk23: is it just the web browser or all internet apps?
<Erisianmonk23> everything
<Erisianmonk23> it worked fine under 9.04, so I know it isn't my wireless card
<Erisianmonk23> I upgraded to 10.04 and now it can see the ap but won't connect
<geekosopher> hmm
<Erisianmonk23> at this point I am seriously considering going back down to 6.04 and working my way back up
<Erisianmonk23> I am still kind of new to linux so I'm not sure wtf is wrong, or how to go about checking things...yup another attempting windowz convert
<frogonwheels> Have you had a play with the network connection in icon tray?
<Erisianmonk23> I've futz'd with the network manager
<Erisianmonk23> I've got my network id in there and my wep
<frogonwheels> Erisianmonk23: so it's a wireless connection to an access point of some sort?
<Erisianmonk23> yeah
<Erisianmonk23> it sees the ap but it has a lock icon on it
<frogonwheels> if you click on the ap does it allow entering a pass?
<Erisianmonk23> ?
<Erisianmonk23> I have the available access point scanner up
<Erisianmonk23> shows the lock and the ap id
<geekosopher> Erisianmonk23: just check if this helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472061
<Erisianmonk23> so are you saying that I probably have two sets of drivers trying to connect and thus causing both to fail?
<geekosopher> Erisianmonk23: probably, if the op had the same issue as your
<Erisianmonk23> not sure, op was using an external usb wireless, mine is a card
<geekosopher> try googling "ubuntu lucid wireless internet <your card model>"
<geekosopher> Erisianmonk23: or probably you did that already
<geekosopher> :)
<Erisianmonk23> lol
<Erisianmonk23> looking for things to wang myself over the head with
<smoothtaste> i had a hell of a time setting mine up as well
<smoothtaste> ended up being an old ndiswrapper interfering
<smoothtaste> user error
<Erisianmonk23> ndiswrapper not installed
<Erisianmonk23> one of the guys in my lug just suggested it
<smoothtaste> could still be drivers though
<smoothtaste> backup and try fresh install? Assuming you upgraded.
<Miro8> how can i get a second linux installed on my laptop but still havin the first one as a primary boot?
<smoothtaste> VM or Partition your hard drive.
<Erisianmonk23> I've been entertaining re-installing with my 6.04 disk and upgrading from there
<Miro8> is vm fast if i run it on windwos?
<Erisianmonk23> at least I know that disk will work right out of the sleeve
<geekosopher> Miro8: when you install second linux, don't install grub when it prompts
<Miro8> geekosopher: but will the old grub pick it up?
<geekosopher> then update the grub of your first linux with the info of second one
<geekosopher> Miro8: ^
<frogonwheels> Erisianmonk23: try running the live disk
<Erisianmonk23> going to restart w/ 6.04 disk in
<smoothtaste> Erisianmonk23: You could do that, and maybe burn the 10.04 live cd?
<frogonwheels> (befor eyou go reinstalling)
<smoothtaste> :)
<Miro8> how do i update the grub?
<geekosopher> Miro8: if your first linux has grub2 installed, its just the matter of doing 'update-grub' from the terminal
<Erisianmonk23> live-cding w/ 6.04
<Miro8> ok
<Miro8> thanks
<geekosopher> Miro8: np
<smoothtaste> 6.04?
<Erisianmonk23> seeing if I can dl stuff like ndiswrapper to my hd...what directory to install to though
<Erisianmonk23> yeah it's solid
<smoothtaste> That's what matters. :)
<Miro8> one more Q .. where can i get ubuntu VM?
<Erisianmonk23> not sure how it will play with my network in a live cd sesh though
<geekosopher> Miro8: there is virtualbox in the repos, so is qemu
<Miro8> isnt it the Desktop Edition?
<Erisianmonk23> no doing ze networkingz via 6.04 live cd sesh
<Miro8> wahts the differencer between runnin Ubuntu as VM and Desktop Edition Ubuntu?
<geekosopher> Miro8: VM is a program which runs an operating system within a host system,
<smoothtaste> Erisianmonk23: You on a netbook?
<Erisianmonk23> laptop
<geekosopher> Miro8: for example you may install virtualbox on windows, then install ubuntu (desktop or netbook edition) on it,
<Erisianmonk23> the machine I'm trying to get online is a desktop
<geekosopher> Miro8: that way, you can run ubuntu from withing windows
<smoothtaste> wubi.
<smoothtaste> Erisianmonk23: I was gonna say try Linux Mint because it picked up my Acer Netbook when Ubuntu wouldn't... wasted breath.
<Miro81> whats the differencer ebtween desktop or netbook edition?
<Erisianmonk23> drivers
<geekosopher> Miro8: the other way is to partition your hard disk and intall ubuntu on one of the (empty) partitions, may be that is what you meant by desktop edition
<smoothtaste> Drivers as well as GUI.
<geekosopher> Miro8: netbook edition is for low powered, small screen netbooks
<Miro81> i see
<Miro81> im installin a VM and i was wonderin how mcu hmemory should i allocate to Ubuntu? i got 4GB total  (64bit)
<geekosopher> Miro81: 512 minimum,
<geekosopher> Miro81: if you go beyond 2 gb, the host system might complain
<Miro81> ok so 1GB should be fine?
<geekosopher> Miro81: should be
<Erisianmonk23> I'll be back tomorrow with either a newly installed 6.04, or the same problem I have now
<Mister> Hi everyone
<geekosopher> Mister: hi
<geekosopher> Erisianmonk23: all the best :)
<coucouille> Bloutch
<Mister> coucouille lol
<Mister> le Zini la
<Miro81> im creating a virtual disk now and it says 1 hour 47min remaining.. is this right??
<Guest58991> Erisianmonk23: what nick card? the new kernels don't work with my eth0 or wlan0 :(
<Guest58991> Erisianmonk23: any distro
<Miro81> i was runnin backtrack live CD and i got the following error "unable to access the X display is $Display set properly?" whats wrong??
<administrateur__> yo
<smoothtaste> yo yo
<administrateur__> :o
<Miro81> i started installin my second linux .. and in the partition section it says that my sda has no mount point assigned :s whats does that mean
<jhohn> \?
<Miro81> i installed my second linux but update-grub didnt work .. in the boot menu i only have a memory test on that linux
<Miro81> what do i do?
<valorie> I don't know much about this, Miro81
<valorie> but did you ever get a mount-point?
<Miro81> what do u mean
<usaki> hi, can anyone tell me how i can use java programs in firefox?
<valorie> [00:29] <Miro81> i started installin my second linux .. and in the partition section it says that my sda has no mount point assigned :s whats does that mean
<valorie> usaki: install kubuntu-restricted-extras
<KubuntuNoob> hello
<usaki> thanks i will try
<KubuntuNoob> I just installed kubuntu. I previously used ubuntu for a while, but not much
<KubuntuNoob> I'm more a windows user. Usually use windows 7
<KubuntuNoob> is there any good tutorials to get me started using kubuntu?
<KubuntuNoob> I'm totally lost here
<KubuntuNoob> I know how to use gnome, more or less, but I am not familiar with KDE at all
<KubuntuNoob> I installed kubuntu, because I think it has nicer graphics, with the plasma desktop thing and etc....
<KubuntuNoob> any clues?
<valorie> well, what do you want to do?
<valorie> if you ask more specifically, it might be easier to guide you
<valorie> it's just a tool like any distro/desktop is
<valorie> for instance, do you want to listen to music?
 * valorie is listening to I'm Outta Love by Anastacia on 20 Years on MTV: 2000 [Amarok]
<valorie> are you a writer, web-devel, want to play games, what?
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: well, just how to install programs, open programs, etc
<KubuntuNoob> basic stuff, pretty much
<KubuntuNoob> I'll do the rest myself
<valorie> if you are on 10.10, Kpackagekit is rockin
<KubuntuNoob> I am a developer
<valorie> before that, I installed synaptic
<KubuntuNoob> how do I know the version?
<valorie> and of course apt-get is great if you know your packages
<valorie> well, what did you install?
<KubuntuNoob> I don't remember... :P
<valorie> lol
<valorie> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<KubuntuNoob> last kubuntu, but a few months ago
<KubuntuNoob> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<valorie> heh, you aren't a noob
<valorie> :-)
<KubuntuNoob> I am a noob at kde
<valorie> well, I've been using it for a long time, but I'm not very technical
<valorie> more of a writer and user
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<KubuntuNoob> code writer?
<KubuntuNoob> or human-readable text writer?
<Miro81> valorie: i jsut ignored that mount point..
<KubuntuNoob> yes I have 10.10 - maverik
<geekosopher> valorie: 0/
<valorie> Miro81: I think that's your problem, although I don't KNOW that
<valorie> human-readable, for sure
<valorie> well, on a good day
<valorie> lol
<KubuntuNoob> so what if I want to download & install google chrome? will that be in the applications menu?
<KubuntuNoob> where should I be looking for my new programs? which menu
<valorie> yes, it will be in apps
<KubuntuNoob> well, I think I'll learn by doing
<valorie> although I just use the lil search, and add to my favs
<valorie> or add to the toolbar
<valorie> that's the thing about kde -- vERY configurable
<KubuntuNoob> yeah, that's like win7
<KubuntuNoob> the start menu
<KubuntuNoob> I guess win7 stole it from kde, right?
<valorie> my hubby uses it, but I've only printed from his puter
<valorie> I assume so
<valorie> he's not interested in linux, and I could care less about Win
<valorie> lol
<KubuntuNoob> what's a hubby?
<valorie> sorry, my husband
<geekosopher> lol :D
<KubuntuNoob> oh ok
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: so I assume you're a woman...
<valorie> indeed
<KubuntuNoob> and why do you use kubuntu?
<geekosopher> rotfl
<valorie> well -- I've always preferred KDE over Gnome
<valorie> and I just sort of tried other distros until I tried Kub.
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: is your job related to software?
<valorie> and stayed here
<valorie> I'm retired, but I'm working on the Handbook for Amarok right now
<valorie> almost ready to publish
<valorie> and write the Amarok Insider newsletter
<valorie> and soon will start on Kub. docs
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: what's amarok?
<valorie> best music player app anywhere
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> http://amarok.kde.org
<valorie> it's standard in Kub.
<KubuntuNoob> oh yeah
<valorie> so you have it, although you might have an older version
<KubuntuNoob> is there a way to deactivate my trackpad?
<valorie> yes, but.... I have a button
<KubuntuNoob> I pluged a mouse, but my trackpad is locked only through software
<valorie> so I don't know the command or systemsetting
<KubuntuNoob> no hardware button :(
<valorie> System Settings most likely
<mbnoimi_> I asked u yesterday: how to enable socks proxy for whole KDE applications just like http proxy (I'm using KDE 4.5.1)
<mbnoimi_> and I coulnd't find any answer in the web
<valorie> mbnoimi_: you didn't ask ME, because I don't even know what a socks proxy is
<valorie> lol
<mbnoimi_> does kde support socks proxy?
<valorie> I wouldn't know, sorry
<valorie> I would assume that the ubuntu forum would be the best place to search and ask
<valorie> although kubuntuforum is full of excellent people as well
<valorie> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<mbnoimi_> valorie: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/SOCKS
<KubuntuNoob> so I downloaded chrome
<KubuntuNoob> now how do I install it?
<KubuntuNoob> I't in my home folder now
<valorie> how did you download it?
<mbnoimi_> ubottu: i ask u here becasue I've kubuntu not ubuntu !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KubuntuNoob> from the google webpage
<valorie> you should have done that through 1. kpackagekit
<KubuntuNoob> .deb
<KubuntuNoob> neh
<valorie> or 2. with apt-get
<mbnoimi_> most ubuntu guys interest in Gnome not KDE
<KubuntuNoob> I think the .deb google offers...
<valorie> no, that isn't a good idea
<valorie> I prefer Chromium, myself
<valorie> but then I end up using FF anyway
<valorie> still
<KubuntuNoob> why is thta?
<KubuntuNoob> why chromium and not chrome?
<valorie> it's all free
<valorie> and doesn't phone home
<valorie> no tracking
<valorie> not important to everyone, but it's what I prefer
<valorie> they are both available in the repositories
<valorie> and I would advise using those
<KubuntuNoob> phone home??
<valorie> I believe that Chrome comes with the Google Toolbar
<valorie> which tracks your web use
<valorie> for them, not for you
<KubuntuNoob> I dont think so
<KubuntuNoob> it uses google a lot, but dones't track you more
<KubuntuNoob> than with any other browser
<valorie> that would be a radical shift in their philosophy, then
<KubuntuNoob> unless you check that in the osption
<valorie> I use google a lot
<valorie> I have no problem with Google
<valorie> I just prefer to have more control
<valorie> I'm not preaching, just telling you my opinion
<KubuntuNoob> yea I know
<valorie> however, I am giving you advice: use the repositories
<valorie> not random debs
<KubuntuNoob> chrome is not controlled like chromium is
<KubuntuNoob> rigth?
<valorie> other way around
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<valorie> chromium is free
<valorie> chrome is google controlled
<KubuntuNoob> I meant, by the community
<valorie> yes
<KubuntuNoob> I have a low res screen, is there a way to make all UIs use fewer pixels?
<valorie> free to me means controlled by the community
<KubuntuNoob> yea i know
<valorie> hmmm, I don't know that
<KubuntuNoob> I still don't understand why sizes are still tied to resolution
<valorie> but you know about multiple desktops, right?
<KubuntuNoob> ... why not make sizes resolution independant?
<KubuntuNoob> yes I do
<valorie> so you can have one for browsing, one for music, one for whatever
<KubuntuNoob> yeah I know, but still
<valorie> AND now you can set them up as activities
<KubuntuNoob> I need smaller windows :(
<KubuntuNoob> as activities?
<valorie> and tie widgets and backgrounds and such to the activities
<valorie> custom settings and all
<KubuntuNoob> oh I see
<valorie> i haven't had time to set any up yet
<KubuntuNoob> I still have to install compiz
<valorie> but they look pretty cool
<KubuntuNoob> and the rotating cube and stuff
<valorie> might change the way i use my desktop, if I experiement enough
<valorie> well, that is one way to do changing, yes
<KubuntuNoob> I am using linux just to learn the command line and linux stuff
<KubuntuNoob> which I will need
<valorie> that isn't tied to activities as such
<KubuntuNoob> but I prefer win7 so far
<valorie> so does my husband
<valorie> oh, well
<valorie> everyone should use what they prefer
<valorie> it's not a religion
<KubuntuNoob> well, why would you prefer kubuntu than win7 ?
<valorie> freedom
<valorie> community
<KubuntuNoob> my problem with any linux distro is I can't use same programs I use in windows
<valorie> win7 is just a product
<valorie> I don't miss any win apps
<valorie> did for a bit, but there is much better stuff out there
<valorie> unless you are a big photoshop user
<KubuntuNoob> and also, I find that in linux  you have to set up everything manually, which sucks up all your time installing apps
<valorie> there is cool stuff in linux, but those big expensive apps do have lotsa value in them
<valorie> eh
<valorie> I don't spend much time at it at all
<KubuntuNoob> well, I use many programs. I need to learn what PROs use, because that's what I should be using, even if I know the free alternatives too
<valorie> it all depends on what you're doing
<KubuntuNoob> for example, there's no such thing as "flash" for linux
<Miro81> how can i change the resolution on a virtual machine?
<valorie> many professionals use linux, all over the world
<KubuntuNoob> yes, but usually coders
<valorie> sure, I use flash every day
<KubuntuNoob> low level coders...
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: an old version, I guess
<KubuntuNoob> flash 8 ?
<valorie> I think you are misinformed
<valorie> no idea, I don't like flash, and can't wait for html5
<valorie> but everything I want in flash works
<KubuntuNoob> I mean, I can't use flash cs5... or photoshop, unity3d, after effects
<KubuntuNoob> etc, the stuff I use
<Miro81> valorie: how can i change the resolution on a virtual machine?
<valorie> Miro81: I don't know
<valorie> if I knew, I would answer
<Miro81> kk
<KubuntuNoob> there's A LOT of windows specific programs that I cannot use in linux
<kuttans> hello everybody, i would like to know how can i tweak nm settings from the backend n not from the gui
<valorie> have you tried WINE?
<valorie> or you can run stuff in a vm
<kuttans> i mean particularly where the ppp configurations are set + or which file is used by nm to hold the config details
<kuttans> for example i want to manually configure the dns for my mobile broadband and the nm is not having any option to do that
<valorie> !nm
<KubuntuNoob> yes wine is great, but it usually has problems with new apps
<KubuntuNoob> it's like new apps were made NOT to run on wine, :P
<valorie> ubottu doesn't know about nm, and neither do I, sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KubuntuNoob> and running on a VM means it can't use nice 3d graphics, etc
<KubuntuNoob> which is what I do :S
<valorie> well, that's why there is windows, to run win apps
<kuttans> no one else available in the room than valorie,ubottu, kubuntunoob and me lolz
<KubuntuNoob> xD
<valorie> sometimes it's like that, kuttans
<KubuntuNoob> yes, I can't find a way to use linux only
<valorie> people might be asleep, or working
<KubuntuNoob> I always end up using windows...
<KubuntuNoob> can't get work done on ubuntu
<valorie> which is fine - my husband enjoys it
<valorie> I just feel the same way in Win
<valorie> so annoying
<kuttans> KubuntuNoob, which one is having a problem
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: why is that?
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: what?
<valorie> the biggest annoyance is the littlest thing, really
<kuttans> we need a different mindset to use linux
<kuttans> i mean which app you find difficult to run in ubuntu
<valorie> you have to select AND control C to copy text
<valorie> drives me bonkers
<valorie> I hate Word
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: how else do you do it in linux distros?
<kuttans> valorie, you can use ctrl +a to select all , its the normal nuance
<valorie> it's so controlling
<valorie> etc.
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: how would you want to do it?
<valorie> in linux, you select
<valorie> so simple
<KubuntuNoob> ?
<valorie> select, paste
<KubuntuNoob> selecting copies?
<valorie> just like that
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<valorie> yes
<valorie> thanks, FloodBotK1
<valorie> lol
<KubuntuNoob> well, that means you can't select without loosing the copied stuff
<KubuntuNoob> lol
<KubuntuNoob> also, which text editor?
<valorie> everywhere
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<valorie> except googledocs
<valorie> where it doesn't work
<KubuntuNoob> lol of course
<valorie> again, drives me nuts
<kuttans> and u can use ctrl+d to delete an entire line which is not a default in ms word
<valorie> I've been using computers since before windows
<KubuntuNoob> oh, that's the thing
<KubuntuNoob> you're already used to non-windows stuff
<valorie> I've used Macs too, and Atari, which btw was a cool machine, way ahead of its time
<kuttans> no one noticed my question or ist true that no one faced this kinda prob?
<valorie> but I used Win for..... 5 or 6 years
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: what's your question?
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: and linux, for how long?
<valorie> since 2001 I think
<valorie> Mandrake
<valorie> :-)
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<KubuntuNoob> I've used windows my whole life... since 5, now I'm 17
<valorie> kuttans: I saw your questions, but ubottu and me dunno
<KubuntuNoob> so that's 12 years !! :S
<valorie> I think you have a bit of tunnel vision then
<KubuntuNoob> or maybe I'm mistaken
<kuttans> n u using linxu now kubuntunoob?
<KubuntuNoob> but anyways, windows is all the standard  I know
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: I'm trying
<valorie> 12+5 does equal 17
<valorie> lol
<valorie> windows isn't a standard
<valorie> they are just a monopoly
<KubuntuNoob> I've been trying to use ubuntu for 2 years or so
<valorie> and I'm from M$ town
<kuttans> then you are growing now....to use linux you need to have a broadmind
<KubuntuNoob> but I just can't
<valorie> I live south of Seattle
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: yes I know, but I can fix that using some piracy magic ;)
<valorie> of course you can
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: yeah I guess
<kuttans> this is the mindset those who use windows have...
<valorie> one can learn anything, if you decide to do it, and keep working at it
<KubuntuNoob> yes
<kuttans> but they forget the amount of work go behind those programs
<KubuntuNoob> but I'm unsure if I'm making the right decisions
<valorie> I couldn't stand the attitude of the M$ company, and so no longer wanted to use their software
<KubuntuNoob> since using linux means lots of learning time, whereas I could be doing something else if I used windows
<valorie> if others want to use it, fine
<KubuntuNoob> not learning how to use the OS
<valorie> freedom and community are values which are important to me
<KubuntuNoob> well, yes, of course
<kuttans> but noob what you wanted is all to do normal stuff linux dont ask you to learn a lot
<valorie> learning is also valuable
<valorie> M$ doesn't promote freedom, or community
<kuttans> but if you want to do something extra and want it to do without having a fear of stealing then linux is the best way to go
<KubuntuNoob> but my goal is not doing stuff I think is *ethical* or *right*. My goal now is to learn in order to be a Pro and get some income ;)
<valorie> then I fear you won't make it in the linux world
<kuttans> then select a path and just concentrate on that and keep your thinking...its good
<KubuntuNoob> really?
<KubuntuNoob> well, I guess I need to learn unix commands and stuff
<valorie> !unix
<ubottu> UNIX is an operating system created in the '70s, which has many direct derivates and inspired systems like Minix and !Linux. Most "UNIX-style" systems try to somewhat adhere to the POSIX standard.
<KubuntuNoob> also learn some linux stuff, in case I need to make use of the OS
<valorie> huh
<KubuntuNoob> well I meant GNU software
<valorie> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<valorie> piffle
<KubuntuNoob> packaged in most linux distros and mac OSX, etc
<valorie> there are lots of good guides to unix commands
<KubuntuNoob> I should also learn some of Gnome and KDE, but mostly the commands, and bash
<KubuntuNoob> does mac OSX also use bash for the command line?
<valorie> dunno -- it is built on unix
<valorie> bsd, I think
<kuttans> almost all the os flavours came from unix
<valorie> sure, it was the ancestor
<kuttans> even dos uses some of its concepts
<KubuntuNoob> I've been told using commands is not so difficult, but I think it's archaic, since all of them have different naming conventions for parameters, and you have to know exactly what parameters to use
<KubuntuNoob> or yo
<valorie> archaic?
<KubuntuNoob> or you have to use man pages, --help, which slow you down...
<valorie> rather fast, simple, efficient
<valorie> oh good grief
<KubuntuNoob> what I mean is after knowing better alternatives, like IntelliSense, or GUIs with keyboard shortcuts
<KubuntuNoob> commands are crap :P
 * valorie is going back to work
<kuttans> you can think of this way, all of us learn same things, but the perception changes with everyone, so the way we do things changes a bit and only a bit
<KubuntuNoob> well we don't all learn the same...
<KubuntuNoob> wut?
<KubuntuNoob> I mean, you might not know what I'm talking about. you probably think command line commands are the faster way to do stuff
<plan_rich> KubuntuNoob: well if you dont know the commands, i think gui will be faster, but i only use commands cause it is just the fastes way i have found yet to do things
<kuttans> i mean in life, when comes to problem solving, you can see the pattern
<KubuntuNoob> I think that's untrue since modern GUIs and other technologies have been invented
<kuttans> it depends again, sometimes gui are better, and sometimes command line is
<KubuntuNoob> plan_rich: well yes but what if you need to use a new command? you have to use a man page
<kuttans> if you want to make those man pages a gui its possible, lolz
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: yes of course. what I mean is GUIs can be better than most command lines
<KubuntuNoob> ?
<plan_rich> yep, but you have to understand what the gui does, that also needs some time
<KubuntuNoob> how?
<KubuntuNoob> plan_rich: usually it's fairly simple
<KubuntuNoob> you have tooltips which tell you pretty fast what to do
<KubuntuNoob> nicely designed GUIs are REALLY easy to use
<kuttans> write a small c program and just run the man command for the given command lolz
<KubuntuNoob> whereas commands don't tell you what to do until you open the man page
<KubuntuNoob> reading docs for using a program is slower than nicely designed GUIs
<KubuntuNoob> intuitive guis / commands
<plan_rich> KubuntuNoob: well if i think of office finding a command that creates a footnote (if you have never done it before) it might be slow too. Though office is not a good comparison to cmd line :)
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: ?
<kuttans> but still you have to take sometime to understand a gui
<kuttans> no matter how well it is designed
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: no. usually you don't need much time for a GUI
<KubuntuNoob> usually
<KubuntuNoob> GUIs are increasingly more intuitive with time
<KubuntuNoob> look at iOS
<kuttans> conventions can give you a bit faster approach but thats in the case of command lines too
<kuttans> for example in a gui we all know that File will be the starting point of anything which is new
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: yes. but commands still don't tell you what you can and can't do
<KubuntuNoob> you HAVE to read docs
<jhohn> I think it depends on what to do, like everytime
<KubuntuNoob> docs = slow
<kuttans> and its same with command lines too, anything --help will give you the help
<KubuntuNoob> yes, you first need to do that
<plan_rich> KubuntuNoob: whats your profession? if you are not software engineer or working in the IT branch, you might better stick to GUI. But I'm software engineer and i know what i need and thats cmd line
<KubuntuNoob> and still then, you can make typos :S
<KubuntuNoob> there's no autocompletion for parameters...
<jhohn> If I want to do something fast, I use the cmd line
<KubuntuNoob> plan_rich: I'm just a noob student
<plan_rich> informatics?
<plan_rich> informatiks?
<kuttans> you master any art with experience......
<KubuntuNoob> look: command lines could be better than GUIs, but you need autocompletion EVERYWHERE, and also dropdown menus for all parameters and commands
<KubuntuNoob> that would kick ass
<KubuntuNoob> plan_rich: I'm in highschool :O
<KubuntuNoob> well but the problem is command line programs and their man pages don't follow a convention, so to make such dropdown menus with auto, completion, you would need to make that manually, right? do you see an automatized way of doing this?
<KubuntuNoob> how do you know that --x means close after doing something? it should say that in a droptown when you are writing "--", showing you all possible parameters and what they mean, right?
<valorie> certainly there is command completion in bash
<valorie> geez
<valorie> tab key
<KubuntuNoob> then you would never need man pages anymore unless it's really complex stuff
<valorie> arrow keys
<valorie> lord
<FloodBotK1> valorie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: I said parameter completion, not command completion, LOL
<KubuntuNoob> command completion is very simple. the problem is when completing parameters, and afaik, it's very hard to solve this problem
<kuttans> noob, you dont need a hammer to kill a ant.....
<KubuntuNoob> ?
<kuttans> so you use command line where the prob can be solved with command line alone,
<kuttans> and you will use a gui where it is necessary
<KubuntuNoob> look at new languages, they all have code completion because that's what makes coding productive, NOT reading lots of docs to do simple stuff
<plan_rich> well who told you that using a computer is just simple? sometimes you need alot of knowledge to complete a task.
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: well, command line should be improved ASAP
<KubuntuNoob> plan_rich: you should not. we are trying to make computers simple, right?
<kuttans> simple for whom?
<jhohn> Bash has a programmable completion and there a packages available for parameter completion for many commands
<rork> Choice ftw, use commandline if you want/can, use GUI if you have to
<KubuntuNoob> it's not the 80s... we can do better!
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: packages for each command?
<kuttans> tell me are you trying to select computer as your career?
<KubuntuNoob> rork: on linux I usually have no other choice than using command lines
<jhohn> if one is missing you may add it
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: what? computer as career? thats not a career :P
<kuttans> and if yes then you should not be talking like this, bcoz if you are a programmer you have the job of making computers easy for others
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: uh... do they add dropdowns for parameters?
<KubuntuNoob> kuttans: not really. that's not what all programmers do
<KubuntuNoob> :O he left
<rork> KubuntuNoob: then I wonder what you're trying to do, I think there's a lot of stuff that can be done trough GUI and there's more to come, we can't have everything instantly.
<jhohn> we are talking of cmd line, how do you add a dropdown to a cmd line?
<jhohn> if you want a dropdown for everything get yourself a MAC
<KubuntuNoob> rork: yes I know. I'm just saying that the fact they made command line programs this way, with so much freedom, is now a problem.
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: by modifying the interface of the command line program
<KubuntuNoob> you can't add a dropdown to a terminal?
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: everything should have a dropdown, yes. that's why macs are said to have a nice interface
<jhohn> depends on the terminal, I do not want that if I am connected remote to a machine somewhere in Usbekistan
<KubuntuNoob> :P
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: why not?
<jhohn> I want it simple!
<KubuntuNoob> yes, dropdowns are not complex
<KubuntuNoob> LOL
<jhohn> I know what to do and do not need any rubbish arround
<valorie> lordy, I sure got spoiled by my GCI students
<valorie> smart, motivated,
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: then you could disable the dropdowns, but not everybody knows all commands and parameters, xD
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: ?
<valorie> heh
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: I didn't understand that
<jhohn> so, if you do not know it you might learn it
<valorie> your attitude is everything that is wrong
<jhohn> or use a GUI
<valorie> well, maybe right for you
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: you could learn it while having the dropdowns ON
<valorie> best thing for me is to shut my mouth now
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: dropdowns d.on't get in your way. you can easily ignore them for the ones you already know
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: why?
<valorie> I can't continue to converse with you and yet follow the code of conduct, sorry
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: I mean, the fact that you know 'some' commands and their parameters, doesn't mean you should know all of them, or that anybody else should learn them
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: LOL
<KubuntuNoob> the reason dopdowns would be cool, is because they would let you use commands only once in your life as easily as if you were a guru and an expert using them...
<jhohn> if i only want to use the command once, its no problem to have a look in the manpage
<KubuntuNoob> the only reason I see for you guys getting angry at my reasoning, is that this would mean anybody, even noobs could use those commands, and thus gurus would've wasted a lot of their time learning them the hard way... but c'mon, that's how everything is... new technology outdates old tech... and makes things easier for noobs...
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: if all you do is use commands once, it IS a problem
<KubuntuNoob> I'm not saying you use only 1 new command. I'm saying if you use 20 new commands, but only once!!!
<jhohn> keep it simple
<KubuntuNoob> which I usually do, at least when programming
<KubuntuNoob> that's what I mean, keep it simple
<valorie> you are arguing for ignorance
<valorie> and laziness
<KubuntuNoob> no need to read lots of docs, just use a simple dropdown
<valorie> oh good grief
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: well if you had a reasonable argument ...
<KubuntuNoob> you would say it
<jhohn> if this is your problem, use a GUI
<valorie> power is POWER
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: guis are not the same
<valorie> it requires intelligence
<valorie> not ease
<rork> a commandline with dropdowns = GUI from my point of view
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: not really. intelligence != old styled command lines
<valorie> grrrr
<jhohn> a cmd line with dropdown is just like a GUI
<KubuntuNoob> rork: well yes, if you think of command lines as just plain text
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: yes
<KubuntuNoob> the best of both worlds
<KubuntuNoob> ;)
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: I have no problem listening to opposite arguments, but make them! :P
<rork> how else should I see a command line then?
<KubuntuNoob> yes, using dropdowns is slightly more complex than plain text regarding graphics
<KubuntuNoob> but not regarding usability
<valorie> documents are distilled knowledge and experience
<valorie> but you don't want to read them!
<KubuntuNoob> rork: ?
<ryrych> good morning
<rork> if you think of command lines as just plain text ? What's the other option? Give me a dropdown, a manpage or --help on this one :)
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: docs are just old-styled dropdowns
<valorie> no
<valorie> they are not
<KubuntuNoob> more accurately, dropdowns would be like new docs
<valorie> education isn't a set of instructions
<valorie> it is a way of getting you to THINK
<valorie> guis can't do that
<KubuntuNoob> dropdowns can add all those docs
<valorie> guis trap you into one way of doing things
<valorie> no, they cannot
<KubuntuNoob> put a brief doc in the dropdown, and a link to a longer description
<valorie> sorry, but your lack of experience is
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: ?
<smoothtaste> lol
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: I don't see ywh
<valorie> sometimes, for very simple things, that could be a possibility
<valorie> but for real use, such as administering networks
<valorie> that could NEVER work
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: lots of them are really simple things
<KubuntuNoob> if they are more complex, you NEED docs
<KubuntuNoob> if they aren't, dropdowns should suffice, right?
<valorie> not even web development can be done the way you say
<rork> if they are easy and intuitive who needs dropdowns?
<KubuntuNoob> but lots of commands don't need docs really, or SHOULDN'T need docs, because they could be made more easily usable...
<valorie> not everything is easy and intuitive
<KubuntuNoob> rork: dropdowns increase productivity
<KubuntuNoob> rork: I already explained that :|
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: sure
<valorie> in corner cases
<rork> not in my world
<KubuntuNoob> rork: ??
<ryrych> I wouldn't disturb your interesting chat ;) but I've got a problem :)
<KubuntuNoob> ryrych: no problem :P
<smoothtaste> I'm with ryrych
<smoothtaste> :)
<rork> ryrych: give us a break, go for it :)
<smoothtaste> This is interesting enough to break away from Black Ops
<ryrych> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=107&t=92306 I wrote about it in KDE forum
<ryrych> but nobody has helped so far :(
<smoothtaste> I also had that problem in 10.10
<ryrych> smoothtaste: do you also have problems with flickering when DE are on?
<smoothtaste> Yes.
<smoothtaste> Toshiba?
<ryrych> no, Dell PC but with ATI Radeon
<smoothtaste> Aha!
<ryrych> I was said that there was regression in drivers
<jhohn> ATI Radeon is a Problem, mostly always
<smoothtaste> I carried my kernel over from 10.04, solved my problems.
<smoothtaste> Could be a coincidence however
<smoothtaste> but 2.6.32-27 worked on my end
<smoothtaste> 64 bit?
<KubuntuNoob> kubuntu comes with flash 10 ?
<ryrych> smoothtaste: until 10.10 it was OK
<ryrych> nope, 32
<smoothtaste> ah
<smoothtaste> Mine was fine until 10.10 as well
<smoothtaste> Carried my kernel over
<smoothtaste> Worked fine for awhile
<smoothtaste> Then my tinkering screwed me :)
<ryrych> have you tested natty?
<smoothtaste> I just went back to 10.04
<ryrych> it uses new ATI driver
<rork> KubuntuNoob: As I understand you will have a dropdown: [rm,mv,cp] [-R|Recursive,-v|Verbose,-|interactive,none] [-R|Recursive,-v|Verbose,-|interactive,none] [-R|Recursive,-v|Verbose,-|interactive,none] [file1, file2, f*,fi*,fil*] besides having to read all the dropdowns and select the right choise everytime I want to remove/move/copy something selecting costs time. It's faster to do `mv -R ./*`, many parameters (e.g. -R, -v) are shared amongs most
<rork>  of the basic commands. Dropdowns would prevent me from learning them. If I type <command> --help, it gives me a quick overview of what the command does and it's options. I see everything at once and don't have to go trough every dropdown looking for a command, reading a popup what it does. That way the classic method sounds more productive to me.
<FloodBotK1> rork: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smoothtaste> ryrych: did you test natty
<jhohn> often older ATI cards are not supported anymore with newer ATI drivers
<ryrych> no, I tried with daily build but got kernel panic :D
<smoothtaste> LOL
<ryrych> jhohn: yeah, they abandoned older cards (proprietary drivers) :(
<KubuntuNoob> rork: do you know anything like that? if you did, you would know it's always better to have the dropdown, because you can as well not use it ;)
<ryrych> jhohn: do you think NVIDIA is better for KDE, Linux?
<KubuntuNoob> rork: you don't NEED to click on dropdown items LOL
<KubuntuNoob> rork: I mean, you can start writing the file name, and the dropdown would update acordingly
<KubuntuNoob> until you only have to type the last part of the text, where you can just choose the appropriate dropdown menu item
<jhohn> don't know, I also have a ati radeon and always had problems with it
<valorie> that already happens in bash
<KubuntuNoob> also, to choose them you don't even need the mouse, jusst arrow key
<KubuntuNoob> valorie: yes. so what?
<valorie> also already in bash
<KubuntuNoob> so what?
<rork> ok, fair enough, but I still feel it prevents me from learning. Do you have an example program that works that way?
<KubuntuNoob> I'm NOT talking about bash, LOL
<KubuntuNoob> wtf
<valorie> anyway, actually going to bed
<KubuntuNoob> rork: you are still learning, the docs are still there, they are now dropdowns
<KubuntuNoob> rork: right? I know that from using those dropdowns in visual studio / monodevelop
<KubuntuNoob> and yes, they are meant for coders, not users, but they're great!
<KubuntuNoob> they are a huge improvement
<ryrych> is there any way to try ati driver from natty in maverick? and is it safe?
<KubuntuNoob> rork: have you tried such a thing?
<smoothtaste> add the repo ryrych
<rork> KubuntuNoob: no, primarily trying to visualize the concept.
<rork> It probably comes down to personal preference and experience once more...
<KubuntuNoob> rork: well, I previously coded without this dropdowns, but this make my life a lot easier
<jhohn> Noob: have you tried bash-completion?
<ryrych> smoothtaste: yes, I know but I'm looking for something official and not much cutting-edge (to not exacerbate a problem) :)
<KubuntuNoob> I mean, yes you can get away with it by reading docs, but that doesn't mean it's the right way
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: not much, but commands are not part of bash :S
<jhohn> bash-completion is not part of bash
<KubuntuNoob> yeah
<KubuntuNoob> but I mean, they might be completion, but still not dropdowns :P
<KubuntuNoob> can you see what each parameter means without opening the docs?
<jhohn> and if it would be a dropdown you would see it? no.
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: why not? of course you would
<KubuntuNoob> ...
<KubuntuNoob> -v = Verbose
<KubuntuNoob> etc
<KubuntuNoob> -v = Verbose (shows a lot of information while doing stuff)
<KubuntuNoob> why not ?
<Tm_T> not always
<KubuntuNoob> Tm_T: what are you talking about?
<Tm_T> I have no idea
<jhohn> oh yes, thats very clear if you have ~50 parameters.
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: you should NOT have 50 parameters
<jhohn> ls has 52
<KubuntuNoob> and if you do, that's still pretty clear compared to no dropdown at all
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: ls has 52, but you can order by most used ;)
<jhohn> and (most) parameters do not need any assertion
<KubuntuNoob> what do you mean?
<jhohn> the parameter name tells very clear what it do
<KubuntuNoob> lol
<KubuntuNoob> example?
<jhohn>  --human-readable
<KubuntuNoob> yeah, those are cool parameters
<jhohn>  --show-control-chars
<jhohn> --group-directories-first
<KubuntuNoob> that's how they should be, can you autocomplete those?
<jhohn> yes
<KubuntuNoob> if you don't have code completion, that sucks
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: without installing any addon?
<KubuntuNoob> I mean, it comes with bash?
<jhohn> again, KISS - keep it simple, stupid
<KubuntuNoob> yes, ls has autocomplete, cool
<jhohn> if you want completion, install the addon
<KubuntuNoob> but now how do I get the list of parameters?
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: in the terminal I have, I have that completion...
<KubuntuNoob> but how can I get the list of all parameters??
<KubuntuNoob> also, I still don't know what --human-readable does...
<jhohn> ls --<TAB><TAB>
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: that's a good example of a text-based dropdown, LOL
<KubuntuNoob> but a GUI based one would be cooler
<jhohn> no
<smoothtaste> what does --human-readable do? not familiar with that one
<KubuntuNoob> anyways, you dont have any description there :/
<KubuntuNoob> a description of the parameter
<KubuntuNoob> you need that too!
<jhohn> a cmd line is a text based tool, if you want izt gui based, use a gui
<smoothtaste> +1
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: no. a command line is where you type commands
<KubuntuNoob> it doesn't mean it should all be text-based like in the beginnings
<KubuntuNoob> that attitude is lame lol.
<smoothtaste> I disagree
<KubuntuNoob> I mean command line itself doesn't mean text-based
<KubuntuNoob> doesn't imply text-only
<smoothtaste> I think Terminals and all similiar subjects SHOULD be text-based
<jhohn> human-readable shows sizes in human readable form (k, m, g) like in most other linux/unix commands
<smoothtaste> If you're not a power user, why are you in there?
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: that should say next to the parameter in the list...
<KubuntuNoob> or in a dropdown
<KubuntuNoob> smoothtaste: ??
<smoothtaste> Making everything into a GUI would most likely increase the amount of dependency errors, etc. (kernel panics) in the long run by the end user.
<KubuntuNoob> maybe yes.
<jhohn> no, it should say it where you find it, in the man page
<KubuntuNoob> anyways, text-based dropdowns would work too
<jhohn> I want to use it, not learn it
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: not really. that slows you down
<smoothtaste> Depending on the user.
<jhohn> if I want to learn it I have a look in the docs
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: you can use it while learning. it's the 21st cen!ury!
<smoothtaste> If you don't want to learn it go back to windows.
<KubuntuNoob> 'century
<KubuntuNoob> you're acting like if you had to learn OR use stuff
<smoothtaste> Should be both, yes?
<KubuntuNoob> of course
<KubuntuNoob> why would you learn something if you're not using it?
<smoothtaste> Very true.
<smoothtaste> On the other hand
<KubuntuNoob> that's old-styled, and slows people down. it's been proved
<smoothtaste> alsa handles my audio
<smoothtaste> Why learn how it works?
<smoothtaste> Off-topic
<smoothtaste> :)
<jhohn> if I have an explanation with every parameter it would be very confusing/unclear because of the length of the list
<KubuntuNoob> smoothtaste: you shouldn't learn how it works ;)
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: you should be able to choose to show it or not
<smoothtaste> In time I will, I'm going over Dalvik VM more than anything right now.
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: if you don't want it at that time, then don't use it
<KubuntuNoob> but usually you'll need it
<KubuntuNoob> for new commands
<jhohn> I do not need it
<jhohn> I can take a look in the man page
<smoothtaste> KubuntuNoob: Have you ever ran Gentoo?
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: you don't need a screen either
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: you can print everything to paper
<KubuntuNoob> of course
<KubuntuNoob> that is pretty fast, yea
<jhohn> ohhh, bad example
<KubuntuNoob> but compared to printing to screen... it's crap
<KubuntuNoob> that's the same
<jhohn> no
<KubuntuNoob> how isn't it the same?
<KubuntuNoob> yes you don't need visual feedbackf, you can memorize stuf
<KubuntuNoob> and then print the result to paper
<KubuntuNoob> that works for some people
<jhohn> no
<KubuntuNoob> but visual feedback / help works BETTER
<KubuntuNoob> that's all I'm suggesting
<smoothtaste> Other people, like myself, can't just print stuff out. It has to be hardwired into my memory.
<jhohn> yes, but what visiuall feedback i need depends on what i do
<KubuntuNoob> and you keep saying 'i can just print the result to paper' that's enough for me
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: standard visual feedback, like the one you're getting right now
<KubuntuNoob> it's not personalized visual feedback
<smoothtaste> I hope this rom doesn't compile so I can keep observing this conversation.
<KubuntuNoob> xD
<KubuntuNoob> I mean, it's more or less a good analogy
<jhohn> in a cmd line i do not need any dropdowns
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: not NEED
<KubuntuNoob> just like you don't need a screen
<KubuntuNoob> you can get away with it with a printer, like in the old times
<jhohn> in a cmd line i do not want any dropdowns
<smoothtaste> I don't know about you, but I NEED a screen. :p
<smoothtaste> I'm too young for that.
<jhohn> I'm to old for that.
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: that's like saying you don't want a screen, just because printers are simpler
<jhohn> no, screens are simpler, thats why  I use a screen
<KubuntuNoob> yes, using a printer is more simple, but a screen is far better
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn, lol are you serious?
<jhohn> yes
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: printers are far more primitive
<KubuntuNoob> screens are a modern invention
<KubuntuNoob> with that reasoning, a GUI dropdown is far simpler than a CLI interface
<KubuntuNoob> because if you obviate the underlying layers of technology
<jhohn> what you mean is a slate not a printer
<KubuntuNoob> and only look at the last one
<KubuntuNoob> if you only look at the last layer, GUI is easier to use than CLI sometimes
<KubuntuNoob> for making your program
<KubuntuNoob> specially if you had to maker your own terminal / console
<KubuntuNoob> in a GUI based world xD
<smoothtaste> stupid cm-lunch
<KubuntuNoob> well, you can always try the new shiny invention called 'screen' before deciding for the old printer
<KubuntuNoob> wait, how long have we been discussing?
<KubuntuNoob> :S
<smoothtaste> Well guys I compiled my vendor tree wrong. Ended up with buzz.mk.eng instead of heroc.eng -> keep this going
<jhohn> new shiny invention called 'screen'? yes very new.
<smoothtaste> Being a noob is so much fun sometimes :S
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: ? are you serious? I'm using an analogy...
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: I meant the code completion with dropdowns + GUIs xD
<KubuntuNoob> screen = that. printer = text-based no code completion nor dropdowns CLI
<smoothtaste> KubuntuNoob: You must've used a Xerox PARC/Alto eh?
<jhohn> a screen is pixel based
<jhohn> :o)
<jhohn> a printer also
<jhohn> ;o)
<KubuntuNoob> smoothtaste: no
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: LOL so?
<jhohn> so, there is no difference ...
<smoothtaste> lol, just had the feeling you'd been around awhile.
<KubuntuNoob> there is
<jhohn> no difference
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: a printer is much slower at refresh rates ;)
<KubuntuNoob> lol wtf are you talking about now?
 * jhohn needs some food
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: are you trying to win a discussion by changing topic without making sense ?
<KubuntuNoob> :( I don't like when that happens ;)
<jhohn> no, I would never do so
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<smoothtaste> lol
<referee> :)
<referee> Game ON!
<KubuntuNoob> :O
<jhohn> we just have different thougts about what might be in a cmd line and we can discuss this until next year
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<jhohn> but I do not like to
<smoothtaste> You could discuss this until the end of time.
<jhohn> I am hungry and need some food now
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<smoothtaste> KubuntuNoob: What's your computer background? Programming?
<KubuntuNoob> it's like with the screen vs printer. you can turn the screen off if you want, but you can't keep others from using screens because yo
<KubuntuNoob>  don't like them
<KubuntuNoob> smoothtaste: yes, programming, 3d art, mu
<KubuntuNoob> s
<KubuntuNoob> music, etc
<KubuntuNoob> I hate this... my
<smoothtaste> Makes sense.
<KubuntuNoob> text keeps being erased :S
<jhohn> oh, befor I forget, I am a network engineer
<KubuntuNoob> by some unknown keyb
<KubuntuNoob> oard shorcut
<smoothtaste> lol
<smoothtaste> On a laptop?
<KubuntuNoob> yeah
<smoothtaste> Keep your thumbs away from the pad.
<smoothtaste> :D
<KubuntuNoob> yeah :(
<smoothtaste> Hate it
<KubuntuNoob> I can't disable it... no hardware button
<smoothtaste> I know, I've been dealing with it for about a year and a half now
<KubuntuNoob> jhohn: network engineer? you're more theoretical than practical, right?
<smoothtaste> Occasionally switching pages in IRC clients, etc. Putting text where it DOESN'T need to be.
<Nierok> Hello
<KubuntuNoob> usually, stuff is not 'easy' to use, I u  the commands. or you use them a lot, or you have to learn all the docs. lots of them
<KubuntuNoob> right?
<KubuntuNoob> for networking commands that is
<KubuntuNoob> but there are more simple commands... they should've organized them better
<Nierok> i can't start my kubuntu, there is a button "signing xxx in ...." and below it is an unknown error, i think it was 127, it doesn't start and i can't move the mouse
<KubuntuNoob> there are lots of commands, and they all have their own conventions, don't have really intuitive names or parameters
<smoothtaste> 10.10?
<Nierok> yes
<smoothtaste> can you alt + f2
<jhohn_> Noob: no, practical, designing networks and testing them
<jhohn_> away now
<Nierok> i try
<smoothtaste> whats the other one, ctrl alt f1?
<Nierok> what to do then? i booted now from disc
<smoothtaste> I haven't had to open tty in awhile
<smoothtaste> Did you recently update?
<Nierok> Yes
<smoothtaste> As in today?
<Nierok> I made it before and rebootet then
<Nierok> doesn't start...
<smoothtaste> Were you on 10.04 LTS?
<KubuntuNoob> oh fuck, I started 'compiz' and then closed it. now I don't have windows manager
<KubuntuNoob> what should I do?
<Nierok> Idk, it just said "177 updates available", i installed them all
<smoothtaste> ;p;
<smoothtaste> alt f2
<KubuntuNoob> no I mean
<smoothtaste> konsole
<KubuntuNoob> my windows don't have a bar on top
<smoothtaste> compiz
<KubuntuNoob> yes what should I write on console?
<smoothtaste> I think, I don't use compiz
<smoothtaste> but maybe
<smoothtaste> killall
<KubuntuNoob> alt+f2 doesn't do anythin!!
<KubuntuNoob> i can't open a console either
<KubuntuNoob> :S
<smoothtaste> ctrl alt del!
<smoothtaste> lol
<smoothtaste> logout and login
<smoothtaste> Nierok: I have had several issues with updates lately on the 10.10 front, mostly driver related, some user related. :p
<smoothtaste> I think our *my* hardware support is being dropped in newer drivers.
<Nierok> I have to format again? :/
<smoothtaste> Maybe not
<smoothtaste> It just flat out wont login?
<smoothtaste> Can you type in your username and password?
<Nierok> No, it logs in automatically usually
<smoothtaste> So it just freezes during the login?
<Nierok> Yes
<Nierok> I could push "Ok" in the window, but my mouse doesn't move
<Nierok> Enter doesn't help
<smoothtaste> ctrl alt f1 do anything
<Nierok> Don't know
<smoothtaste> i dont remember if that's the right one or not
<Nierok> I can try, but then i have to leave and boot the pc from my HDD
<smoothtaste> been awhile :P
<smoothtaste> ok
<smoothtaste> hold on
<mnaines> Has anyone here played with KBFX Sphynx?
<smoothtaste> Do you have GRUB installed?
<Nierok> When i have to install it manually, i don't
<smoothtaste> So your machine DOESN'T go to GRUB while booting then?
<Nierok> Ah yes, it goes there
<Nierok> I didn't know what it is, but now i know, sorry
<Nierok> I can choose between starting Linux, starting the recovery and two options of memory tests
<mnaines> Why is KBFX Sphynx so slow to load?
<smoothtaste> What is kbfx sphynx?
<smoothtaste> You mean boot into ubuntu (recovery) Nierok?
<Nierok> Yes
<KubuntuNoob> hi
<smoothtaste> Nierok: Try that
<mnaines> KBFX is a thing in the Kubuntu repository that allows you to customize the start menu
<smoothtaste> KubuntuNoob: Get compiz back?
<smoothtaste> Ah I see.
<KubuntuNoob> neh
<KubuntuNoob> I never did
<smoothtaste> Not customizable enough mnaines?
<KubuntuNoob> I don't know how to make kubuntu use copiz
<smoothtaste> I don't use it myself.
<KubuntuNoob> 'compiz
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<Nierok> smoothtaste: I did it yet, after some time it stopped and a few lines above stands "recovery complete", so i restarted it and tried to start Kubuntu again
<KubuntuNoob> I'm asking aat #compiz
<Nierok> It doesn't help
<smoothtaste> hmm
<smoothtaste> Nierok: Get the 10.04 live cd
<smoothtaste> install that
<smoothtaste> More stable driver support
<mnaines> smoothtaste, the problem I have is when I open the upgraded start menu, its fine, but when I go to scroll through the list of stuff, it lags horribly
<smoothtaste> Low cpu mnaines?
<smoothtaste> KubuntuNoob: Did you check out the appearance tabs in settings, etc?
<Nierok> smoothtaste, i format again and try Kubuntu 10.10, maybe it was my fault
<KubuntuNoob> no
<mnaines> smoothtaste, Intel Core Duo T2350 with 4GB of Mushkin Enhanced 4-4-4-10 DDR2 667MHz memory
<smoothtaste> Nierok: It's always possible.
<KubuntuNoob> smoothtaste: Im a noob at kde
<KubuntuNoob> I don't have the ati drivers, I think
<Nierok> smoothtaste: But thanks for your help
<smoothtaste> KubuntuNoob: Everything you need is in there.
<smoothtaste> Incredibly easy to find
<smoothtaste> Window managers, etc.
<KubuntuNoob> ok thanks
<smoothtaste> What'd you use before kde?
<KubuntuNoob> gnome
<mnaines> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KBFX_%28KDE%29
<KubuntuNoob> smoothtaste: where should it be?
<KubuntuNoob> to enable compiz
<smoothtaste> KDE is a LOT different than gnome
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<smoothtaste> Do you have all the compiz packages installed?
<KubuntuNoob> idk, I think so
<KubuntuNoob> compiz and compizconfig-settings-manager
<smoothtaste> sudo apt-get install compiz
<KubuntuNoob> yes I did that
<smoothtaste> Cool
<smoothtaste> Lemme check in mine real quick
<smoothtaste> Did you try
<smoothtaste> System Settings -> Appearance or Window Behavior?
<KubuntuNoob> yes but i dont find any compiz
<smoothtaste> one sec
<smoothtaste> which version of kde are you running
<KubuntuNoob> idk
<KubuntuNoob> i installed kubuntu 10.10
<smoothtaste> do this
<smoothtaste> compiz --replace
<KubuntuNoob> compiz --replace & ?
<smoothtaste> just try that
<smoothtaste> see if it puts up compiz instead of kwin
<KubuntuNoob> with the & at the end or not?
<smoothtaste> no
<KubuntuNoob> no it does not
<smoothtaste> hmm
<KubuntuNoob> it says it uses software rendering
<KubuntuNoob> and that's not supported
<smoothtaste> driver related?
<KubuntuNoob> yes
<KubuntuNoob> I need to install ati drivers probably
<KubuntuNoob> I have an ati 5730
<smoothtaste> Theres an option for that
<KubuntuNoob> where?
<smoothtaste> Should be in your panel
<smoothtaste> Looks like a piece of hardware
<smoothtaste> Or
<KubuntuNoob> the updates stuff?
<smoothtaste> Yeah
<smoothtaste> Fresh install there should be a notification for Proprietary Drivers
<KubuntuNoob> i am not downloading a DRM update that will lock my kubuntu, right?
<KubuntuNoob> like it happens with win7
<smoothtaste> lol
<smoothtaste> not that I'm aware of
<KubuntuNoob> l
<KubuntuNoob> yes, this is fresh install
<KubuntuNoob> but no notification so far :(
<smoothtaste> open up your kicker *launcher*
<KubuntuNoob> ?
<smoothtaste> and type hardware drivers
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<smoothtaste> start menu
<KubuntuNoob> nothing found
<smoothtaste> hmmm
<smoothtaste> Bad install maybe
<KubuntuNoob> shit, it happened again
<smoothtaste> What are you running on?
<KubuntuNoob> I closed the terminal
<KubuntuNoob> and now I don't have window manager
<KubuntuNoob> wtf
<KubuntuNoob> how do I fix this?
<smoothtaste> What kind of machine are you on?
<KubuntuNoob> oh, I fixed already
<KubuntuNoob> this is a notebook
<smoothtaste> For me
<smoothtaste> With my laptop and my netbook
<smoothtaste> 10.04 has been a lot better *driver wise*
<smoothtaste> Before you HATE kde
<smoothtaste> Give 10.04 a go
<smoothtaste> lol
<KubuntuNoob> idk
<KubuntuNoob> :@
<smoothtaste> It's a lot easier to use IMHO
<KubuntuNoob> hell no
<smoothtaste> :P
<KubuntuNoob> download 10.04 now?
<KubuntuNoob> :(
<smoothtaste> no
<smoothtaste> i just meant one day
<smoothtaste> lol
<KubuntuNoob> why not this one?
<KubuntuNoob> oh ok
<smoothtaste> I use 10.10 on my desktop
<smoothtaste> But like i said, 10.04 works a lot better for me on my portables
<smoothtaste> Each user will have a different experience
<smoothtaste> ATI's always a bitch
<gonssal> hi all
<KubuntuNoob> ...
<gonssal> is it normal for radeonhd package to not show in maverick?
<smoothtaste> Do you have any repo's disabled?
<gonssal> nope all enabled, including ppa
<smoothtaste> Eek
<smoothtaste> lol
<gonssal> only fglrx and normal radeon showing
<KubuntuNoob> how do I make my GPU work?
<KubuntuNoob> with compiz
<KubuntuNoob> how do I install the drivers??
<KubuntuNoob> help
<smoothtaste> what card
<gonssal> radeon hd 2400 agp
<KubuntuNoob> ati 5730
<smoothtaste> lol
<smoothtaste> okay
<KubuntuNoob> how do I install apps without apt-get ?
<KubuntuNoob> I mean with a GUI
<smoothtaste> KPackageKit
<gonssal> according to this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+package/xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<gonssal> there should be a radeonhd package
<KubuntuNoob> i can't browse programs while updating??
<KubuntuNoob> :(
<smoothtaste> your installing updates right now?
<KubuntuNoob> yea
<KubuntuNoob> :/
<smoothtaste> Go to system -> administration -> additional drivers
<smoothtaste> i think thats right
<smoothtaste> its different from 10.04 to 10.10, and I'm on .04 atm
<morticum> hi, I recall knowing a shortcut + mouse combo that allowed one to drag a window titlebar to another window titlebar to group them
<morticum> where are those settings, and/or what is the combo to do this?
<smoothtaste> the only time i've ever used that is to group browsers
<smoothtaste> and now that they're tabbed, there's no key combo needed
<smoothtaste> i believe the same works in dolphin
<smoothtaste> KubuntuNoob: Was additional drivers present in your menu?
<KubuntuNoob> smoothtaste: yeah it's installing now
<KubuntuNoob> thanks
<smoothtaste> KubuntuNoob: Cool, sorry I had the versions backwards earlier lol
<KubuntuNoob> ok
<KubuntuNoob> do I really have to restart the computer to make the GPU drivers work?
<KubuntuNoob> I mean, i thought you didn't need to reboot on linux
<KubuntuNoob> or do I only need to restart the window manager really?
<KubuntuNoob> or X server?
<KubuntuNoob> anyways, rebooting... bye
<smoothtaste> Driver change... always reboot
<jhohn> restart X sould be enough
<jhohn> but for (Ex-)Win Users its easier to say: reboot
<jhohn> only for a new kernel you need to reboot
<whilo> jhohn: or for a new libc6, maybe?
<Agu10> hi
<Agu10> I'm back (KubuntuNoob)
<Agu10> it works now
<jhohn> ok, yes with new libc it might be better to reboot but normaly its not necessary
<jhohn> you might send a HUP to running processes
<whilo> jhohn: sure, its also not really necessary to restart after a kernel upgrade. in fact you only need to do that if you a) have security concerns or b) a bug which is causing you trouble has been fixed
<jhohn> and c) you do not use uptrack
<jhohn> but you do not need to install the kernel upgrade if you do not restart (or use uptrack) because the new one will not be used
<whilo> jhohn: sure
<whilo> jhohn: cool i didn't knew ksplice really made it into production
<whilo> jhohn: is that supported in ubuntu/debian already?
<jhohn> don't know, don't think so
<Agu10> how do I disable my fucking trackpad?
<jhohn> http://www.guyrutenberg.com/2010/01/08/disable-touchpad-tapping-in-kubuntu/
<Agu10> cool :)
<gonssal> any idea on why i don't have radeonhd package?
<gonssal> all repos enabled including ppa
<Agu10> jhohn: and how would I re-enable it? :O
<gonssal> could someone with maverick do a radeonhd search?
<jhohn> try "synclient TapButton1=1"
<jhohn> can't try it, I have only systems without any GUI here
<Agu10> jhohn: how should I bind those 2 commands to keyboard shortcuts?
<jhohn> Agu10: from the Kubuntu Documentation: choose K-Menu->System Settings->Regional & Accessibility from the desktop menu system. Select Keyboard Shortcuts button to modify your keyboard shortcuts.
<jhohn> sometimes its easier to read docu then to wait for dropdowns ;)
<Agu10> wtf
<Agu10> oh yeah
<Agu10> jhohn: I can't find Regional & Accessibilit
<jhohn> I have no GUI to check, sorry
<Agu10> I open System Settings, but then?
<Agu10> jhohn: you don't use linux for your desktop computer?
<jhohn> moment pls., I start a VM
<Agu10> ok
<jhohn> I am at work and my company do not allow linux on  the desktop
<Agu10> they use windows on desktop?
<jhohn> sadly, yes
<Agu10> why?  they think using linux you could hack them?
<jhohn> its a really big company and the IT dept. is glad to handle one type of system
<Agu10> oh I see
<Agu10> so you can't use linux even if you insist? you're not your own IT dept?
<Agu10> helpdesk
<jhohn> no, i am in the network engineering dept. and i do have linux systems here but all without GUI, I do not need a GUI
<Agu10> jhohn: then how do you use IRC ?
<Agu10> a console based irc client?
<jhohn> have a look in Input-Devices (in my german system its called "Eingabegeräte" so it might be "Input devices")
<jhohn> IRC is older than GUIs
<jhohn> yes console based IRC client called weechat
<Agu10>  yea I know
<Agu10> so they don't allow GUIs so that you can't watch pr0n?
<Agu10> instead of working
<Agu10> ;)
<jhohn> running on my private server to which i connect via ssh
<Agu10> but you managed to do IRC  xD
<jhohn> I installed the linux systems myself, they are used in our lab and we do not need a GUI
<Agu10> don't worry, you can still watch ascii porn
<Agu10> :P ok.
<jhohn> iscii pron is cool
<jhohn> did you find "Input Devices" in Ssystem Ssettings?
<jhohn> my S is bouncing
<Agu10> no, I found
<Agu10> yes
<Agu10> input devices is here
<jhohn> and in there i have Touchpad
<Agu10> but nothing about key shortcuts afaik
<Agu10> yes
<jhohn> I have no Touchpad on my VM so everything is grey but there you can switch on or of
<Agu10> oh I see, but
<Agu10> I want a keyboard shortcut :(
<jhohn> there is a tab calles "shortcuts and gestures" or so (in German its calles Kurzbefehle und Gestensteuerung)
<Agu10> where should I place all my scripts??
<jhohn> what scripts?
<Agu10> the ones I use for fixing the  OS
<jhohn> put them to ~/bin/ or /usr/local/bin/
<Agu10> ok
<jhohn> first if only you use them, second if everyone on the machine should use them
<Agu10> what's the difference?
<Agu10> ok
<jhohn> ~ is your homedir
<Agu10> why is "create new file" greyed out in that folder?
<Agu10> I can't create a script there...
<jhohn> in which folder
<Agu10> ~/usr/local/bin
<jhohn> without the ~ in front, /usr/local/bin belongs to root
<sresu> I saw an update today for ubuntu-sso-client.. Is it related to Ubuntu client for KDE desktops?
<sresu> Ubuntu One*
<Agu10> jhohn: yeah I meant /usr/local/bin
<jhohn> you need to be root to write in there
<Agu10> jhohn: crap.
<Agu10> is there a way to get root access without using commands? ;)
<jhohn> just use /home/<YourUsername>/bin/
<jhohn> its easier
<Agu10> :(
<jhohn> Maybe there is a way but i always use the console
<jhohn> open console
<jhohn> type "sudo -i" and your PW
<jhohn> then edit your file and do a "chmod 0755 /usr/local/bin/<yourfilename>" so everyone can execute it
<jhohn> you see: no problem
<Agu10> lol
<Agu10> chmod, i hate that
<Agu10> I prefer to use the GUI, kkthx
<Agu10> or ./myscript
<jhohn> why? chmod is easy to use. you have rwx (read, write, execute) for user, group, others (rwxrwxrwx). Now x is 1, w is 2, r is 4. So if you want to set r-x it is 5
<FloridaGuy> firefox has no farward and back arrows on it
<FloridaGuy> its firefox 3.6.13....that going to be a fix or a reinstall ?
<shane2peru> ok, I have did a clean re-install, upgraded all packages, added kubuntu-ppa repo and that is now updating without problems, however I have a blinking monitor that is driving me bonkers how do I fix that?
<shane2peru> it blinks about every 45seconds or so, I checked in system settings, and monitors, and tried to set the refresh rate to auto, but that didn't seem to help?
<Daskreech> shane2peru: Driver issue?
<shane2peru> Daskreech: hmm, perhaps
<shane2peru> Daskreech: I do have nvidia card, and dual monitor setup
<shane2peru> which was easy to configure, and everything looks good except that blinking
<shane2peru> however I setup my dual monitor, as side by side extended desktop and rebooted after the update, and had to set it up again. :(  After the updates I guess I will look for nvidia drivers.
<VoraGines> hello everybody
<rork> Hi VoraGines
<VoraGines> just a question on Kubuntu 10.04 LTS
<rork> Go ahead
<VoraGines> i have recently installed it in a university office, I am behind a bloody proxy
<VoraGines> and sudo apt-get update
<VoraGines> does not work
<shane2peru> I thought java was sun-java-jre?  what is the java package I need?
<VoraGines> whereas configuring konqueror with the proxy allows me to connect to the internet
<VoraGines> not sure how to configure the konsole
<VoraGines> and wget
<VoraGines> to have internet access
<VoraGines> any ideas on solving this issue?
<rork> VoraGines: you could try `export http_proxy=http://myuname:mypass@myproxy:myport` and then `sudo apt-get update` (I don't use proxy's myself, got it from a forum)
<rork> !java | shane2peru
<ubottu> shane2peru: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<shane2peru> ok, this blinking monitor is going to drive me buggy if I don't get it fixed, any ideas?
<VoraGines> rork: i appreciate your help, but that, does not work with kubuntu 10.04
<shane2peru> rork: thanks
<rork> VoraGines: I have no idea then, just hang on, someone else will know the answer
<VoraGines> ok, rork
<KF7MTE> VoraGines:  Are you commandline only?  Can you use a gui app for the update?
<VoraGines> KF7MTE: why not using sudo apt?
<KF7MTE> Just didn't know if you could access a gui app instead.  You know konq is getting out.  Maybe KDE will know about the proxy and using a gui app will allow it get out.
<skfin> Hey, I cant get 10.04.1 image to boot from USB
<skfin> Complains about gfxboot
<skfin> Doesnt give me the text menu where I could check the usb data
<skfin> But image that I downloaded has matching md5sum
<skfin> Strange.
<skfin> 10.10 and 11.04 both work fine from that usb stick
<skfin> Gives me the boot: prompt
<rtdos> i have a dumb noob question: why is the .04 in the series considered LTS and not the latter .10 ? coming from windows (sorry guys) to me it makes more sense to make the later .10 the LTS version (since it would have the most updates.
<tsimpson> rtdos: the LTS version is supported for 3 years, but we still release non-LTS versions every 6 months
<tsimpson> LTS is not about the latest software, but stable software
<tsimpson> so LTS gets bug fixes and security updates, but usually not new features
<rtdos> so help me understand security fixes: do they (3 year support) apply only to the .04 LTS or also to .10 - what i mean is, if i want to continue to receive security (or other) updates I have to go back to .04 LTS ?
<tsimpson> the non-LTS releases are updated for 18 months after release, so they get the same updates
<tsimpson> but LTS is updated for 3 years (on the desktop) after release
<tsimpson> LTS is just supported for longer
<rtdos> so after 18 months i have to drop back down to .04 to continue to receive updates? i'm not quite sure i follow?
<mfraz74> before the 18 months are up you upgrade to a newer version
<mfraz74> or stay on the same version, but not receive any updates
<tsimpson> the point of LTS is that you don't have to upgrade so often
<tsimpson> especially for server installs, which get updates for 5 years
<rtdos> but why .04 and not .10 for LTS? that's where i'm confused.
<tsimpson> why not?
<rtdos> i don't like upgrading every 18 months (my wallet can't handle it) :)
<tsimpson> your wallet?
<mfraz74> you can upgrade every 6 months if you want too
<rtdos> yea. i just don't like going through the process of upgrading and re-installing stuff.
<tsimpson> you don't have to reinstall
<tsimpson> just update
<tsimpson> I haven't done a fresh install since 2007
<rtdos> wow.
<BluesKaj> howdy folks
<rtdos> tsimpson, sometimes i just don't like some of the changes when going from a major x.04 to the next x.04 - for example i have a ubuntu machine that is still running 8.10 because i like random themed login screens which the took out (i believe) in either 9.04 or 10.04 :)
<rtdos> ....though kubuntu does have themed logins :)
<BluesKaj> rtdos, you're obviously very visually orinted ...8.10 ?  wow
<BluesKaj> err oriented
<rtdos> yes. (that's why i switched over to $ubuntu when Vista came out)
<rtdos> i guess you could say that vista was my windoze killer. :)
<BluesKaj> W7 isn't too bad but it's become very proprietary relative to other windows OSs
<rtdos> true, it is a huge improvement over Vista but still lacks some things that made NT/2K/XP unique. (for example, now you have to display all users on system on the login screen, you didn't have to do that in previous version of Windows, esp. XP which you could use either or login screen)
<rtdos> i like my visuals, basic. not really into eye candy all that much. :)
<BluesKaj> rtdos, I was dual booting this pc , but I got fed up with all the probs I was having with video capture on W7 ,so I dmped W7 in favour of a complete linux
<rtdos> i purchased a laptop last month just to put kubuntu 10.10 on it. (it had w7 on it)
<rtdos> but i don't plan on changing my ubuntu 8.10 machine anytime soon. :)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, clean install, upgraded, upgraded the kubuntu-ppa and I have a blinking monitor and no sound! :(  I need some help because I don't know my way around KDE very well at all.
<shane4ubuntu> I take that back I do have sound
<rtdos> a loud scream shane4ubuntu? :)
<mfraz74> which of the ppas have you enabled?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, sorry got a phone call
<shane4ubuntu> mfraz74: I only enabled kubuntu-ppa
<shane4ubuntu> I have a nvidia card GT9500 that has always worked fine with ubuntu, and a dual monitor setup
<BluesKaj> rtdos, I have a 5yr old amd64 single core pc which I think I may regress to 9.10 ..it ws the OS that supported my Bekin rt2870 driver USB dongle , bcause I need  to move it into my music room an I don't plan on running any more cat5/6
<shane4ubuntu> mfraz74: is there another ppa I should know about?
<mfraz74> shane4ubuntu: there's kubuntu-backports, but you'd better get it working with what you have first
<mfraz74> shane4ubuntu: have you got a desktop visible?
<shane4ubuntu> mfraz74: right, any ideas on the blinking monitor, that is priority 1
<rtdos> i hate cables. :)
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, the gt9500 should use th nvidia-current driver succesfully , so there's something else preventing your boot
<shane4ubuntu> mfraz74: yes, both monitors are working fine, and the display is set across both, not cloned
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: ohh, no, I boot fine, just have a monitor blinking like every 45 seconds it blinks
<BluesKaj> oh, I thought you had no desktop
<shane4ubuntu> ok, maybe that is more like every 15seconds it blinks
<shane4ubuntu> no, actually everything went very smoothly, the install, upgrade etc.
<shane4ubuntu> also when I setup my dual monitor that was easy, however the settings are not saved, and every time I boot I have to reset it
<shane4ubuntu> odd, but that can be fixed later, top priority is that one monitor blinks, it will drive a man buggy real quick
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, when ppl talk about a blinking monitorin here , mots of us assume no boot
<BluesKaj> rr most
<shane4ubuntu> right, I could see where one would assume that.
<shane4ubuntu> I'm on the verge of installing the proprietary driver just to see if that takes care of it, because I didn't have this prob before.
<BluesKaj> shane4ubuntu, are you using the current driver atm /
<shane4ubuntu> BluesKaj: I guess, I'm not sure how to find out, what ever was installed is what I'm using,
<shane4ubuntu> In gnome it is System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<shane4ubuntu> I don't know where to find it in kde
<shane4ubuntu> or the package name to use commandline
<Miro8> can someone help me.. i installed a second linux and i get this error "zImage doesn't support 32-bit boot" any one knows what the problem is?
<mfraz74> shane4ubuntu: system - additional drivers
<george_> hello
<shane4ubuntu> mfraz74: I must be blind because I'm not seeing it?
<mfraz74> have you got jockey-kde installed?
<mfraz74> suppose you can just do alt-f2 jockey-kde
<shane4ubuntu> mfraz74: ok, that is it!  Thanks!
<shane4ubuntu> mfraz74: no the driver was not activated, activating it now, thanks a million!
<shane4ubuntu> mfraz74: there must be a gui of finding that right?
<shane4ubuntu> mfraz74: now I find it!  K-Menu -> System -> Additional Drivers.
<marion> what program do you guys recomend for importing and editing images
<mudassar> hello kubuntu people
<marion> hello mudassar
<mudassar> can any body tell me which version of skype works fine (chat, voice/video chat) in kubuntu 10.04
<BluesKaj> mudassar, I use he skype static version from it's website , an be sure to follow the readme instructions for a successful install
<mudassar> can u plz share with the link for its tar
<mudassar> in the previous installation of kubuntu 10.04, i had installed a skype with version (something like) 2.0.something, it was working with full features, chat, voice/video chat, screen sharing etc ...... but forgot its exact version
<mudassar> anybody there ?
<shane4ubuntu> Ok, got the drivers and the blinking is gone!!!  Hurrray!  Thanks
<shane4ubuntu> however I only have one monitor now. :(
<shane4ubuntu> the other isn't even detected.
<BluesKaj> mudassar do you mean you can't find the skype site ?
<shane4ubuntu> ahh, but I have my nvidia settings stuff, that will work to set me up with two
<mudassar> no no I mean where can I find the static version
<BluesKaj> mudassar, it'a thre
<BluesKaj> there
<mudassar> can u please paste the link
<BluesKaj> mudassar, all I did was google skype static, but anyway here it is , http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/post-download/
<BluesKaj> mudassar, if you can't find it on the internet then I'm not sure that you're capable of installing it
<mudassar> actually i was looking for word "static" ...... :)
<Agu10> hey
<mudassar> I can search and configure anything ... but the point is I was not aware of static version of skype last time I installed from some other post
<Agu10> is there a way to change the colors? from blue to red, for example?
<mudassar> but let me give it a try then we will see whether it works or not
<Agu10> or will all icons remain the same color? :S
<BluesKaj> mudassar, after you decompress the tar file , make sure to read the readme instrctions
<mudassar> it is *.deb file
<mudassar> and secondly, I had already tried this before......... the voice chat does not work for this
<Agu10> halp me!
<BluesKaj> mudassar, the file I have is: skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2
<mudassar> i m trying to download "Ubuntu 8.10+ 32-bit" and it downloads deb file
<mudassar> can u paste the link to the file
<BluesKaj> Agu10, loo in sytem settings / application appearance/ colours
<BluesKaj> mudassar, http://download.skype.com/linux/skype_static-2.1.0.81.tar.bz2
<Agu10> yes, this is crap
 * BluesKaj shakes his head ...that's enuff hand holding or one day
<Agu10> this means it will always remain blue :(
<BluesKaj> Agu10, you cn download other schemes
<BluesKaj> mudassar, a hint , google-linux is your friend !
<Agu10> BluesKaj: sure... schemes... but icons are STILL BLUE
<Agu10> and everything else is STILL BLUE
<Agu10> this means it will ALWAYS remain BLUE
<BluesKaj> heh, I like blue...mybe redhat is more your taste :)
<Agu10> hmm
<Agu10> well, my window decoration program crashed
<Agu10> I've been using this distro for 2 or 3 hours now
<Agu10> wtf
<Agu10> and it's crashed like 4 times already
<Agu10> how do I fix it?
<BluesKaj> Agu10, what aps are crashing ?
<BluesKaj> apps
<Agu10> i'll tell you in a sec
<Agu10> KDE window decorator
<Agu10> kde4-window-decorator
<Agu10> Segmentation fault
<Agu10> WTF
<BluesKaj> Agu10, open the kmenu/ystem/additional divers , choose te recommended driver and instal it
<BluesKaj> kmenu/system
<Agu10> BluesKaj: I already installed ati drivers
<BluesKaj> the recommended drivers ?
<Agu10> yes
<Agu10> how do I fix this? it keeps crashing :(
<mudassar> I have installed the skype but in call test, the pitch of my voice changes when I listen to it
<Agu10> mudassar: lol, that's your REAL voice ;)
<mudassar> i need the 2.0 version of skype ....... (not 2.0.0.72, it works fine for voice/video chat) but crashes on text chat
<mudassar> I do not remember which one I installed last time
<Agu10> mudassar: use windows ;)
<Agu10> mudassar: or run skype on a windows VM
<Agu10> virtualbox
<mudassar> yesterday some guy from this channel told me to install lamp using tasksel, I was not aware of it well. (Not good in linux, I can just do things using posts, don't have my own good knowledge about linux), that tasksel installed lampp but remove many other packages, so I had to install kubuntu 10.04 again ... that guy should have told me about other side effects
<mudassar> my kubuntu 10.04 was working like a charm ...... everything was configured well and I had spent time on it ....... so spending that time again now :(
<Pici> There should be no side-effects of installing the lamp-server task.
<mudassar> Pici: that tasksel way of installing this lampp, installed lampp well but it removed other packages that removed my kde, networking, eclipse, android, everything, I hardly could save my precious data
<Pici> mudassar: I've never seen that happen on any computer that I've installed the lamp task on, which is quite a few.
<Agu10> mudassar: switch to windows, it will be easier ;)
<Pici> Agu10: Thats not helpful for this channel.
<mudassar> Agu10: Dont say me this. I don't like windows
<mudassar> kubuntu 10.04 is best
<Agu10> mudassar: ok... then let the hacking begin...
<mudassar> I told you before that I had spent alot of time to configure things well for me ... but due to yesterdays accident everything went off ...... :(
<Agu10> oh I see
<mudassar> I always installed things using either deb or tars .... or apt-get (or package manager)....... so I was not expecting this :(
<Agu10> how do I fix my f*king window decoration manager?
<Pici> Agu10: Please mind your language here
<Agu10> ? that's why I used *
<Pici> mudassar: It really should have warned you that you that it was going to remove packages before it went ahead and did it.
<Pici> Agu10: Obsfucated swearing is still swearing.
<Agu10> oh :( then implicit swearing is NOT swearing?
<mudassar> Pici: You are right, it should have. I am not sure what happened at that time. My son was around, he may have pressed some button.........  that's why I say it was an accident
<Agu10> ok, then: how do I fix my fantastic window decoration manager?
<Pici> mudassar: Right.  I believe you, its just very odd.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: huh?
<mudassar> actually, I do alot of things in kubuntu ........ I am doing PhD, have install latex, I do work in c++, java, android, eclipse, i had printers settings (that also took time) and other office specific installations that took alot of my time, but i was successful to make my kubuntu ideal.......... but :(
<Daskreech> How is propietary /relative/ to other Windows releases?
<mudassar> this is a great OS ....
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, networking for one , homegroup
<mudassar> Pici: please help me fixing my skype
<Agu10> Daskreech: what are you talking about?
<Agu10> mudassar: tried reinstalling?
<mudassar> from now on, i am saving my fixes in some file for later use ....... that i did not do last time
<mudassar> yes
<mudassar> but still, voice chat is not working fine
<mudassar> voice changes
<Agu10> hmm
<Agu10> maybe you installed some sound/music program?
<mudassar> I installed vlc player and other codecs ....... but i did it last time as well ...... it was working
<mudassar> I saw some post where some skype 2.0 version was mentioned (that I don't remember now) and it worked like a charm
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: The others were propietary before
<Daskreech> this is just different
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, i was able to connect to wife's vista pc with XP previousl now W7 doesn't allow that , it only allows other homegroup pcs
<BluesKaj> anyway I'm not bothering with W7 anymore , kubuntu does the networking quite nicely , Daskreech
<Bauldrick> hello, probably an easy question, but, how can I stop kwallet thing asking for authorization to start my wifi at logon? I answered always allow but it always asks for passwd..
<Agu10> oh crap, I have no sound :(
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: A little odd for Windows but not unheard of. They really need people to upgrade
<Agu10> Bauldrick: yes that happens to me too!
<Agu10> Bauldrick: we got to do something about it!
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, another prob I had was with video capture from a pvr , mencoder does it where w7 can't
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, it's too bad that W7 doesn't have a v4l2 equivalent
<Agu10> I still don't have a window decorator
<Agu10> which means I can't move windows
<Agu10> maximize them
<Agu10> close them, etc
<Agu10> how do I make the OS put window borders around windows???
<BluesKaj> Agu10, system settings/workspace appearance
<Agu10> BluesKaj: now?
<BluesKaj> Agu10, look around try some choices ..not in a hand holding mood today
<Agu10> yes I did, but nothing happens...
<Agu10> still no window borders...
<Agu10> at all
<mudassar> still trapped with skype :(
<mudassar> plz help
<Agu10> most people here come desperately trying to get pretty basic stuff working, right?
<Agu10> that on windows would be to easy to even ask in irc... ?
<BluesKaj> Agu10, why are you so unwlling to try anything new in decorations?
<Agu10> BluesKaj: anything new? I did try. but nothing shows up at all...
<Agu10> I still have no window borders...
<Agu10> it's obviously a bug... if that's your question
<BluesKaj> have you chosen a scheme in system settings colors yet ?
<Agu10> yes, the default blue one
<Agu10> the others just won't match the window and icon colors
<Agu10> so there's no point in trying them
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...stuff to do ,postbox and errands , BBL
<shane4ubuntu> anyone use yakuake?
<Agu10> kkbye
<Agu10> so how should I fix this issues?
<Agu10> ok... I surrender. I will reboot
<Bauldrick> Agu10: last time I ran kubuntu and screwed it up you could just remove ~/.kde and start again - thats probably very bad practice now...
<shane4ubuntu> anyone know how to configure yakuake
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu:  Yes.  On the lower right corner are three dinky icons.  One is for config.
<DarthFrog> It's the middle one, "Open Menu".
<Agu10> kde4-window-decorator keeps crashing!!! is it because of compiz???
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: thanks!  I knew it was there somewhere, I couldn't find that config one
<Agu10> help!
<Agu10> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475164
<Agu10> wtf is that? that doesn't exist in my system settings
<Agu10> it says: Select K | System Settings | Appearance | Windows | Window Decoration (tab)
<Agu10> but System Settings is as far as I can go
<Agu10> any clues?
<Agu10> what is "Appearance"? is that from another version?
<Agu10> I don't have such a button as "Appearance". ideas?
<Daskreech> Agu10: another version
<Agu10> ok
<Daskreech> Agu10: alt=F2 -> windows
<Agu10> well I found the Plastik decorator
<Agu10> but still, no window borders
<Agu10> what can I do?
<Agu10> every time I install ubuntu / kubuntu, I find it is FULL OF BUGS :S
<Agu10> I have to fix those bugs myself every time... it sucks
<Daskreech> Agu10: it seems to be attracted to some people.
<Agu10> ?
<Agu10> you mean debugger people?
<Daskreech> Agu10: some people just seem to have issues with it. I know people who have been running it for years with no real problems
<Agu10> people or machines you mean?
<Agu10> I've tried AT LEAST 4 computers with ubuntu / kubuntu, and they all failed at some point
<Agu10> usually I have more than 4 important bugs ;)
<Daskreech> people
<Daskreech> of course in a lot of areas it's hard to distinguish between the two
<Daskreech> what are you mising? Do you have a titlebar for the windows ?
<Agu10> nope. no tilebar, no window borders
<Daskreech> Agu10: did you try kwin --replace ?
<Agu10> Daskreech: yes
<Daskreech> and ?
<Agu10> it gives the window borders back, but Disables compiz...
<Daskreech> lol ah right
<Daskreech> what do you want in compiz?
<Agu10> what do you mean?
<Daskreech> what do you want compiz for?
<Agu10> for the cube with virtual desktops, the window switching stuff
<Agu10> etc
<Agu10> the question is why wouldn't I want compiz
<yofel> didn't kwin have a cube too?
<yofel> I've seen a few bug reports about compiz-kde crashes though :/
<Agu10> so?
<Agu10> there's nothing I can do?
<Agu10> ... this sucks
<Agu10> it's not changed since 2 years ago ... :S
<yofel> if it *crashes* probably not :/
<Agu10> using linux means spending all your time at fixing bugs instead of getting work done
<Agu10> ubuntu is a lie.
<yofel> kubuntu works perfectly fine here with kwin
<Agu10> lol
<Agu10> why is it I don't beleive you at all?
<Daskreech> Agu10: Why do you want compiz? :)
<Agu10> also, I can't get the wifi to connect without me writing my password every time I turn the computer ON
<Daskreech> start kwin and then press alt+f3
<Agu10> Daskreech: why wouldn't I want compiz?
<Daskreech> go to configure window behaviour and under desktop effects turn on the cube
<Daskreech>  there you go. Cube :)
<Daskreech> you can setup whichever window switching stuff you want as well
<Agu10> Daskreech: there's no such thing under desktop effects...
<Agu10> also, kde cube != compiz cube
<Agu10> anyways, no cube option either
<Agu10> anyways, I don't want that. I want compiz.
<Agu10> I wanted to maky my own compiz plugins too
<Agu10> how can I do that if I can't even run compiz without breaking all my window borders??
<Agu10> this is not a working solution. this is a joke :P I don't wonder why only linux users are hackers and coders that only use the command line xD
<yofel> well, feel free to file a bug about the crash (actually, please do so) - sadly compiz-kde is in universe so I'm not sure how much it's looked after
<Agu10> I say it fails as a desktop OS.
<Agu10> yofel: I tried, but can't. it won't let me do that. It says it doesn't have enough information. didn't even let me write any information oO
<DarthFrog> Agu10:  You certainly are entitled to your opinion.  The experiences of others, and their opinions, are not the same as yours.  Kubuntu is an excellent desktop system, IMHO.
<yofel> Agu10: it means you don't have enough debugging symbols installed to get a complete stacktrace, incomplete ones aren't really useful
<Agu10> well, I've already tried 4 or more times, all separated by a period of time
<Agu10> all of them have proved ubuntu's failure
<Agu10> yofel: I could just report after installing compiz it will crash
<Agu10> but it won't let me
<Agu10> DarthFrog: maybe *some* people have the luck to have ONLY 2 or 3 very important bugs
<Agu10> but I always find lots of them
<DarthFrog> Agu10: Then you are a valued user, if you report those bugs. :-)  You can be proud of that.
<Daskreech> Agu10: install compiz  window decorations?
<Agu10> I thought windows had too many bugs and was unstable, but ubuntu is 10 times worse at least
<Agu10> Daskreech: ?
<BluesKaj> Agu10, one question, is desktop effects enabled in system settings ?
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: assuming that Agu10  is male he is having issues with window decorations
<Agu10> BluesKaj: yes it is
<Agu10> Daskreech: ?
<Daskreech> I'm presuming that he has the window manager for Compiz installed but no window decorations
<Daskreech> Agu10: did you install ccsm?
<Daskreech> and emerald?
<Agu10> Daskreech: CCSM yes, emerald no
<Agu10> do I need emerald at all?
<Daskreech> Agu10: It's the compiz window decorations. You have been complaining about them so maybe
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, I don't bother with compiz , emerald and ccsm, the default builtin compiz effects works for me
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: Why would the compiz effects make a differnce to you if you don't bother with compiz?
<Agu10> so how do I make it work?
<BluesKaj> gawd i thought he was complaining about the default compiz effects , no wonder he has probs
<Agu10> oh shit, I closed the terminal and now I can't open the menu
<Agu10> or change virtual desktop
<DarthFrog> !language | Agu10
<ubottu> Agu10: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Agu10> this really sucks
<Agu10> uh
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, desktop effects is the builtin or emmbedded compiz afaik
<Agu10> so what am I supposed to do now?
<BluesKaj> Daskreech, what I mean is the downloadable installable optional version is what I don't bother wth.
<DarthFrog> Agu10: ALT-F2, type "systemsettings" will bring up the system config window.
<Daskreech> BluesKaj: ok
<Daskreech> Sorry kicked my reset button on the computer
<Agu10> DarthFrog: alt+F2 doesn't do ANYTHING
<DarthFrog> Agu10: It doesn't bring up a mini-CLI???  Odd.
<Agu10> as if alt+f2 should open a terminal or something?
<Agu10> alt+f2 = nothing
<BluesKaj> Agu10, try the desktop effects default vesion without the optional compiz and emerald etc
<Daskreech> Agu10: You have compiz running?
<Agu10> how? I can't open anything
<Agu10> I'm stuck without window borders, no menu, nothing
<DarthFrog> Agu10: Right-click on the desktop, select "Leave".  Logout, then log back in again.
<Agu10> :(
<Agu10> ok I'll do that
<DarthFrog> If that doesn't work, press ALT-SysReq-K.
<BluesKaj> remove compiz , especially sioce it isn't working
<Agu10> LOL
<BluesKaj> since
<Agu10> so if stuff doesn't work I just remove it?
<Agu10> DarthFrog: wtf is sysReq ?
<BluesKaj> it may be interfereing with the default , dunno for sure
<DarthFrog> Agu10: It's the key beside the Scroll Lock key.
<Daskreech> Agu10: Actually yes that is an option. You can purge a file and reinstall to get rid of bad configurations
<Daskreech> doesn't take very long either :)
<Agu10_> so
<Agu10_> I had to reboot
<Agu10_> now what?
<Agu10_> my windows have borders now, but idk why
<JuJuBee> I have 2 video cards (one onboard and one expansion slot).  They both show up and I can clone my desktop.  I want to have the second monitor be "Right Of" my main desktop.  When I try to set it and apply, it logs out and I have to log back in and it is back to clone.
<Agu10> JuJuBee: use windows
<Agu10> linux is just for command line
<JuJuBee> Eeewwwww
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: Ignore Agu10.  He's having a bad hair day. :-)
<Agu10> lol. not really. bad hair 4 years in that case...
<JuJuBee> I gathered that... the heretic
<JuJuBee> This works on my laptop, but I can't get it to work on this desktop for some reason...
<Agu10> ok, so isn't the wifi supposed to connect without me doing anything when I turn the computer on ?
<Agu10> why do I have to open the wifi network list and type my password???
<Agu10> if I already typed my password before...
<Agu10> is this some 'security measure' 'feature' or what?
<JuJuBee> Agu10: I dont have to ask my wifi to connect or enter a password  It just does
<DarthFrog> Agu10: Are you using Kwallet?
<Agu10> yes
<JuJuBee> But I use wicd to manage my connections
<maxamuz> Hey
<DarthFrog> Agu10: Then it sounds to me like you've not got Kwallet and NetworkManager talking to each other.
<Agu10> DarthFrog: am I supposed to hack them?
<JuJuBee> Any thoughts on my dual monitor issue?
<DarthFrog> Agu10: No.
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: Sorry, I've never had two monitors or two vid cards on one system.
<mforder> Can anyone help me?  I installed Netbeans fine in Kubuntu but when creating a new project in the Frameworks options I can't check off anything and instead I see false GWT.....
<DarthFrog> Agu10:  Do you have it set to connect automatically?
<JuJuBee> How do I find out what chipset the video cards use?
<Agu10> DarthFrog: yes
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: What does "lspic -v | less" tell you?
<Agu10> DarthFrog: I didn't change the configuration. it should be the default one.
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: Oops, that should be "lspci" not "lspic".  sorry.
<JuJuBee> I got that...
<Agu10> I ONLY typed my wifi password
<mforder> so anotherwords the check boxes are gone and true or false is there instead.  Yet double clicking this doesn't do anything
<DarthFrog> Agu10: Then delete that connection and make a new one in NetworkManager?
<Agu10> DarthFrog: will that cut my internet connection?
<DarthFrog> Agu10: I don't know.  Perhaps.  Does it matter?
<Agu10> I'll try it
<JuJuBee> DarthFrog: Intel 82Q35 it seems, but I only see reference to that one, no other.  I doubt the add on card is the same as the onboard...?
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee: You should see two entries, one for each card.
<JuJuBee> Only mention of display is http://pastie.org/1429111
<mforder> I am using kwallet
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee:  Paste the output of "lspci", without the -v.
<mforder> oops sorry thats not for me lol
<JuJuBee> DarthFrog: ok, same paste
<DarthFrog> JuJuBee:  Did you disable one of the video cards in BIOS?
<JuJuBee> no
<JuJuBee> At the moment, both are displaying same desktop (clone)
<Agu10_> of course. you need to change lots of text files to make it work how you want it
<DarthFrog> Well, I'd try disabling the on-board card in BIOS, then see what the system sees with lspci.
<Agu10_> and they WILL crash your GPU driver
<Agu10_> ;)
<JuJuBee> ok, I will try that.
<JuJuBee> thanks
<DarthFrog> Agu10_: You don't have to edit text files normally.  However, some of us actually prefer doing things that way, believe it or not. Really.
<domux_> hi there !!
<Agu10_> DarthFrog: and why is that?
<Agu10_> why would you prefer to edit the text file than using a GUI ?
<ralsina> Agu10_: I do that sometimes because I have not found a way to grep the UI
<Agu10_> ralsina: to grep?
<Agu10_> whats that?
<ralsina> Agu10_: meaning, I know I have to change something that involves the word "AxeCop" (say, a host name). I can just use grep (a command) to know what file has that word.
<ralsina> Then I edit it, and that's that.
<ralsina> On the GUI, I have to know beforehand where that needs to be changed.
<ralsina> So, files are good if you don't want to memorize everything.
<skafti> how do i setup windows in wine ?
<maco> you don't
<Agu10_> ralsina: oh yeah but that's if you know you need to change AxeCop
<maco> wine reimplements the win32 api so windows programs can run
<Agu10_> skafti: wtf?
<skafti> need to use autocad
<maco> it is not a virtual machine, so you can't install windows in it
<skafti> cant do that with kubuntu
<Agu10_> skafti: try to install it. just double click the installer
<ralsina> Agu10_: that's the thing. For example, if I know the computer is now called AxeCop and I want to change it to DarkPig ... well, that's just easier with files, really.
<Agu10_> skafti: it will open it in wine
<skafti> ah ok thanks
<maco> skafti:  im not sure autocad works with wine. did you check the winehq site and see?
<ralsina> Agu10_: different ways for different tasks.
<skafti> nope
<Agu10_> ralsina: you would find thousands of files with that text
<maco> skafti: if autocad doesnt work in wine, install virtualbox and setup a windows virtual machine
<ralsina> Agu10_: nope.
<ralsina> Agu10_: Let me show you!
<Agu10_> ?
<Agu10_> ok
<JuJuBee> DarthFrog: turned off desktop effects and works like a charm
<Agu10_> lol
<ralsina> Agu10_: this is a bad example, because it's on a virtual box called natty, which is the name of the release, so you will usually get much less files than this ;-)
<Agu10_> ralsina: lol
<Agu10_> ralsina: that's what I mean xD
<ralsina> http://pastebin.com/957LsYBA
<Agu10_> it's not the ultimate solution
<ralsina> In real life, you get exactly ONE file, which is the one you need to edit
<Agu10_> what format are most config files?
<Agu10_> why not XML ?
<Agu10_> instead of that weird thing they are
<ralsina> Agu10_: why don't you take a look? See what's in /etc/hostname
<ralsina> Agu10_: because they are meant to be human-editable
<ralsina> Agu10_: and XML is not such a thing
<Agu10_> not?
<Agu10_> I thought XML was human editable
<ralsina> Agu10_: not
<ralsina> Agu10_: you must know weird humans
<Agu10_> then why does XML exist at all?
<Agu10_> why not use binary then?
<ralsina> Agu10_: it's machine-editable
<Agu10_> yes, binary
<ralsina> Agu10_: and it's generic
<Agu10_> XML is for humans
<Agu10_> XML is easy. it's for humans too
<ralsina> Agu10_: Oh, really? Start openoffice. Create a document with ONE word in it. Then unzip the odt file and check the large XML file
<ralsina> Agu10_: let me know if you can edit it ;-)
<Agu10_> ralsina: that's probably a HUGE XML file
<ralsina> Agu10_: it has 2 lines!
<Agu10_> ralsina: no enters ;)
<ralsina> Agu10_: and represents a document with one word in it!
<Agu10_> or just 1
<Agu10_> ralsina: so what? it has lots of other info in it
<Agu10_> though if it's default settings, it should not contain that much info...
<ralsina> Agu10_: so, basically, it's human-editable, except when it is not human-editable ;-)
<Agu10_> but yeah, it's human editable
<Agu10_> XML is human editable
<ralsina> Agu10_: please try it.
<Agu10_> ok, lemme try
<ralsina> Agu10_: if a human can't edit it, it's not ;-)
<Agu10_> what's the text editor?
<Agu10_> with which program should I open it?
<ralsina> If you are in kubuntu, you can use kwrite
<ralsina> remember to unzip the .odt first
<Agu10_> kwrite not found
<Agu10_> oh ok
<ralsina> Install it?
<Agu10_> oh no! I decompressed 'here'
<Agu10_> wow, that XML file is total crap
<Agu10_> that's an XML fail
<ralsina> Agu10_: see? If the format lets you do that, sysadmins hate it. That's why config files use simple formats that can't get out of hand.
<ralsina> Agu10_: for example, here's the content of /etc/hostname  (the example Imentioned):  one line, it has to be your host name.
<DarthFrog> XML has its uses.  Plain text files have their uses.  Used properly, both work very well.
<ralsina> DarthFrog: indeed.
<ralsina> System config files is not one of the places for XML, though.
<DarthFrog> Used wrongly, you get a bad attitude.
<friese> hi, nobody in #compiz answers me, so i'll post it here :)
<DarthFrog> ralsina: I like the way KDE does a registry.  The canonical version is plain text, but the working version is binary.  If the working version becomes corrupted, its tossed and rebuilt from the text file.
<gibran> hi guys
<ralsina> DarthFrog: yes, that works well.
<friese> im running kubuntu 10.10 with colibri and compiz. the compiz-animations shouldnt animate my colibri notifications, but ccsm cant catch the window-class of colibri, anyone knows it?
<gibran> need some help with something. i recently installed Kubuntu for my friend and saved her from the msvirus.How can i get the icons bar that pops up when you click it? like on a apl desktop?
<DarthFrog> gibran: You can set the panel to autohide.
<shane4ubuntu> seems that strigi keeps crashing and stops indexing
<shane4ubuntu> any ideas on that?
<friese> you mean the dashboard? on my gnome desktop i had docky, idk if it works with kde or if there is something better
<rtdos> is there a way to get kate to open up last opened document when launching kate?
<gibran> and i have trouble with her rekonq, there is no sidescroll on the window.like i cant scroll down
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: Strigi, nepomuk and virtuoso are all part of the semantic desktop, which seems to be lacking maturity at this stage.  You can turn off strigi and nepomuk without problems.
<friese> so, anyone knows something for my colibri-problem?
<DarthFrog> Virtuoso seems to just be a resource hog AFAICT.
<DarthFrog> friese: If anyone could provide help, they would have already jumped in.  Sorry.
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: well, I kind of wanted to use it. :)
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: Then restart it after it crashes. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> DarthFrog: I have a full time job just restarting it. :)  lol
<DarthFrog> shane4ubuntu: Sounds like you are motivated to file bug reports and help improve it. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> twill do, will do.
<gibran> anyone know how to setup the scroll sidebar on rekonq? i cant find a scroll sidebar
<domux_> i don't have rekonq anymore but check this out in rekonq setting
<Daskreech> Agu10_: GUIs are limited
<Daskreech> Agu10_: Unix existed for 45 years before XML existed might be one reason
<rtdos> what is the difference between rekonq and konquerer?
<ralsina> rtdos: they are not the same program?
<smoothtaste> Visual layout's a lot different.
<DarthFrog> rtdos: rekonq uses WebKit and Konqueror uses KHTML.
<Daskreech> ralsina: Kubuntu ships kate :)
<smoothtaste> 10.04 has konquerer
<domux_> rekonq is a webkit
<smoothtaste> 10.10 has rekonq
<ralsina> Daskreech: I though kwrite was just kate part with a simpler UI ;-)
<smoothtaste> Rekonq is built with Webkit, like mentioned above. Also built with webkit: Android's stock browser. :)
<Daskreech> friese: You are far more likely to get help in #Ubuntu
<Daskreech> ralsina: To be technical kate is just kwrite with a more complex gui since I think it came after kwrite
<Daskreech> rtdos: Rekonq is a web browser
<Daskreech> konqueror is a filetype viewer
<domux_> and also a web browser !
<DarthFrog> Daskreech: Wrongo, reindeer lover.
<Daskreech> domux_: cause html happens to be a filetype :)
<smoothtaste> :)
<domux_> ;)
<Daskreech> As are inodes and ark files and audio files etc
<DarthFrog> Everything is a file, except network interfaces.
<Daskreech> You can view nearly any filetype in Konqueror pretty much limited to html files in rekonq
<Daskreech> DarthFrog: And people and groups
<Daskreech> and konqueror can see them all
<DarthFrog> First, you had the Internet Explorer, then the Navigator.  Lastly, the Konqueror. :-)
<DarthFrog> Konqueror is first and foremost a browser.  On steroids.
<rtdos> ah, ok, thanks guys.
<rtdos> solifugus, darth frog, what is the difference? difference engines?
<DarthFrog> rtdos: Yes.  Webkit vs. KHTML
<rtdos> ah, okie dokie. thanks. :)
<DarthFrog> rtdos: Webkit, as I understand it, is based upon KHTML.  I believe it comes from Apple.
<DarthFrog> Tho' I could be wrong there.
<rtdos> used in safari, darthfrog?
<DarthFrog> rtdos: Yes.
<DarthFrog> I think.  :-)
 * DarthFrog doesn't run Mac OS.  But would like to.
 * rtdos is glad i don't have even access to internet explorer anymore. :)
<DarthFrog> rtdos: You do, actually,  It can run under wine.
<rtdos> darthfrog: won't even try that one. :)
<rtdos> its off my machine for good. :-D
 * smoothtaste hates Safari.
<rtdos> btw, i have a question about wine, since you brought it up darthfrog, where does it install programs if i open a setup file with wine?
<DarthFrog> rtdos: Under ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<domux_> i think it install it under ./wine
<DarthFrog> domux_: Not ./, ~   They are different.
<domux_> yeah
<DarthFrog> ./ is current directory.  ~ is home directory.
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: actually the nice thing about wine is that you can run it in bottles
<shane4ubuntu> I have a few different wine directories so I don't mess up an app I really like, it runs in it's own bottle.
<shane4ubuntu> WINEPREFIX=~/.winetest winecfg
<shane4ubuntu> actually it is: WINEPREFIX="/home/username/.winetest" winecfg    would setup a new 'bottle' or directory to work out of.
<domux_> how do you answer someone with this background color darthfrog
<domux_> im using quassel
<DarthFrog> domux_: ???  What does background colour have to do with anything?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<domux_> just asking because each time you answer me im seeing an orange colour
<yofel> domux_: say his nick in the line
<yofel> domux_: this
<yofel> compared to this
<domux_> ohh okay
<domux_> thanks yofel
<yofel> ;)
<DarthFrog> domux_:  Also, try prefacing your comment with /me.   Have the / in the first column.
<phoenix_firebrd> domux_: that is called a hilighted message, you get it when some one typed your nickname
<rtdos> and drink it out of glasses, shane4ubuntu (sorry couldn't resist)
 * yofel thinks that's nice too indeed ;)
<rtdos> thanks darthfrog
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: right, I thought it odd at first, but they really do call it bottles.
<phoenix_firebrd> domux_: type few letters of a nickname and press tab buttun to complete it, repeted pressing of the tab button shows the possible matches
 * DarthFrog agrees with yofel.  Nice, indeed.
<domux_> DarthFrog: test
<domux_> okay good
<rtdos> shane4ubuntu, can wine handle most all versions of windows from 3x upto and include Vista (32bit)?
<phoenix_firebrd> domux_: this thing works in kopete too
<DarthFrog> domux_:  Tab completion of nicknames is very nice.  But please be careful using it; many times folks get sloppy and don't get the right nick.
<domux_> phoenix_firebrd: good to know
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: hmm, I think, honestly I haven't messed around with 3x stuff, xp and up for me usually, but I think it can, I know vista is now in the config selection choices
<phoenix_firebrd> domux_: nice :)
 * DarthFrog finds quassel too much.  Konversation is a simpler IRC client.
<domux_> :)
<yofel> DarthFrog: how is it too much? the monolithic client is pretty simple
 * rtdos prefers xchat and ponders why darthfrog likes konversation?
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: wow, down to 2.0!  run winecfg in the terminal and at the bottom you have your windows version selection box, from 2.0 all the way to win 7!
 * shane4ubuntu is probably the ONLY one using pidgin. :)
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: probaly not, but should be fine as long as you don't use empathy....
<rtdos> 2.0 ? wow. that is wild.
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: well, I meant in this room. :)  I didn't much care for empathy, that was a bad turn
<DarthFrog> I used to use kvirc back in the days.  :-)
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: is that not crazy!
<domux_> i'll try konversation so !
<shane4ubuntu> I did like konverstation, it was nice for kde, and integrated well with the desktop as opposed to xchat, it didn't integrate as well back in the day.
<owner_> IS THERE SITE WHERE SOME 1 CAN DOWN LOAD luinx kubuntun?
<owner_> a friend down lad the site on my pc
<owner_>  but i lost intouch with him
<rtdos> wonder if i can find any windows 2.0 software anywhere :)
<shane4ubuntu> owner_ http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu   there ya go
<owner_> ty shane :)
<shane4ubuntu> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<owner_> that will help for luinx right?
<rtdos> shane4ubuntu: is there even any win2.0 software anywhere still downloadable?
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: no idea, perhaps but I really don't know
<DarthFrog> rtdos: And more appropriately, why would anyone care?
 * DarthFrog ran Windows 1.0 at one point.  Came on a single 360 K floppy.
<rtdos> just to play around with (after all, i still play reversi but it only came with Windows 3) :)
<Miro8> i accidentally deleted my wifi driver.. how can i install it again?
<yofel> Miro8: you mean the .ko file? reinstall your kernel image
<Miro8> yofel: yes and how??
<yofel> Miro8: which release are you running?
<Miro8> Ubuntu 10.10
<yofel> Miro8: ok, I'm not sure how to do this in kpackagekit, so open a Konsole and type 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-2.6.35-24-generic'
<Miro8> ok
<shane4ubuntu> how do I disconnect and reconnect my internet?  I have yet to install ifup eth0 doesn't seem to work anylonger.
<shane4ubuntu> just says ignoring interface eth0  yet ifconfig -a lists eth0 as the connected thing
<rtdos> i get this error when i try to browse drive c: in wine "Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/jeff/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist." but when i go to wine configuration screen it won't let me change the drive location. how can i fix this?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, figured that out, how do I set my ip with the network manager that is installed??
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: it should be file://home/jeff/.wine/dosdevices/c:
<shane4ubuntu> I don't think Documents in there is correct, unless you are talking about inside a window app of some sort.
<rtdos> how do i changed it, shane, it won't let me?
<rtdos> shane4ubuntu, this is the command entry in my menu:   xdg-open .wine/dosdevices/c:
<Daskreech> rtdos: Yes wine works all the way back to 3.x
<rtdos> daskreech, i get this error when i try to browse c: drive on my kwin menu: Unable to run the command specified. The file or folder file:///home/jeff/Documents/.wine/dosdevices/c: does not exist.
<Daskreech> rtdos: Does it exist?
<rtdos> yes.
<Daskreech> Why is it there?
<rtdos> don't know.
<rtdos> where should it be?
<rtdos> or how do i reset .wine settings to default (obviously removing the .wine directory didn't work)
<rtdos> won't let me change location in wine config.
<GinoMan> Hey, I installed a package, and it failed because the dependancies listed are "sun-java6-jre which is a virtual package. or
<GinoMan>                            icedtea-java7-jre which is a virtual package. or
<GinoMan>                            sun-java6-jdk which is a virtual package. or
<GinoMan>                            icedtea-java7-jdk which is a virtual package."
<FloodBotK2> GinoMan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Miro8> how can i open /lib/ in a window explorer?
<yofel> GinoMan: those icedtea packages are wrong, someone needs to fix the package - and you can get sun-java from the partner repository
<yofel> (enable it in software sources)
<rtdos> daskreech, this is the entry in my menu: xdg-open .wine/dosdevices/c:
<GinoMan> ok... I was about to ask how to make it say "that package is there correctly even though I don't think it is" because it works
<GinoMan> but the package manager thinks it's broken
<yofel> GinoMan: the package management doesn't support that, install the dependencies
<yofel> where sun-java6-jre is what you actually can install
<rtdos> how can i remove / purge wine and re-install wine with default settings? obviously removing .wine directory did not help
<GinoMan> thanks
<Daskreech> rtdos: winecfg doesn't allow you to change it?
<Daskreech> rtdos: What is that relative to?
<rtdos> /home/jeff/.wine/dosdevices/drive_c
<rtdos> noaXess, daskreech, wine doesn't allow me to change location of drive c
<rtdos> and when i tried to run ns48.exe (just for kicks) using the wine windows installer nothing came up.
<kb3ien> finally got the thing installed and all it does in cause a K-panic.
<kb3ien> i'm going back to vbox v3 at least it gave me VNC and didnt crash the os.
<kb3ien> when im done migrating i'll try to get some debugging info to the developers.
<rtdos> *BRB*
<tiba> Hey , there!
<tiba> ??
<rork> hi tiba
<tiba> hi
<tiba> where r u froom?
<rork> I'm from the Netherlands, but this is a support channel so general chat in #kubuntu-offtopic please
<tiba> ok
<rork> if you have any questions about kubuntu you're ofcourse most welcome to ask them :)
<tiba> Hey you know how i can get windows messenger ?
<tiba> i just saw how to do it with wine but i couldn't do it
<GinoMan> tiba: use either pidgin or kopete, I like kopete, but your preferences may vary
<rork> There are several native messagers that support the msn protocol, Kopete is the default one for Kubuntu, I'd suggest trying out that one before messing with Wine
<tiba> I already know kopete
<tiba> i've been using aMSN
<tiba> pidgin and emesene
<tiba> but i got lots of trouble with them
<JontheEchidna> !info kmess
<ubottu> kmess (source: kmess): MSN messenger for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.4-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2561 kB, installed size 7556 kB
<JontheEchidna> pretty good one, I hear$
<JontheEchidna> s/$/^
<rtdos> use dpkg to reset wine settings to default?
<Agu10_> so
<rtdos> how do i totally remove wine?
<Agu10_> rtdos: why would you do such a thing?
<Agu10_> you're fed up with windows, even with wine?
<Agu10_> lol
<rtdos> i can't change path for drive c: and i can't get it to launch when i use it to run a windows *.exe file
<rtdos> or how i can reconfigure or reinstall wine to default settings?
<rtdos> even with wine, yes, Agu10_ :)
<yofel> rtdos: remove ~/.wine and run 'sudo apt-get purge wine' or whatever the packagename is
<rtdos> i did that yofel, but it's still there (in my menu) and it still launches
<yofel> no idea, it should't be able to launch if you remove all wine packages
<mudassar> hello kubuntu people I need help regarding smtp and skype
<mudassar> no one there ?
<mudassar> i need help regarding smtp server
#kubuntu 2011-01-05
<agu10> hey
<agu10> I want to install Blender latest versino
<agu10> 'version
<agu10> where can I get that?
<tomd> hello, im trying to get two applications (kopete & mjpg-streamer) to listen to the same video device (a webcam) simultaneouslly. What excatly keeps this from happening? Does the kernal lock the video device for the initial application?
<pulaski> part
<reya276> How can I make Krita look the same visually in Ubuntu as it does in Kubuntu/KDE?
<Snowhog> reya276: You should be asking that question in #ubuntu
<reya276> ok let me give it a shot
<reya276> nope no luck, I got totally ignored
<reya276> see this is what it looks like http://img205.imageshack.us/i/ubuntukrita23.png/
<echodevnull> anyone here good with the older kde3 servicemenus?
<nit-wit> is gparted the partitioner in kubuntu
<nit-wit> I know what I'm doing I just haven't used kubuntu help somebody else get setup
<nit-wit> *helping
<Daskreech> nit-wit: kinda
<Daskreech> nit-wit: can you run partitionmanager ?
<nit-wit> Daskreech, I'm helping a noob who is all over the place, I'm justtrying to get them a extended witha logical and a swap inside standard stuff
<Daskreech> i take it youcan't physically help them anytime soon
<nit-wit> Daskreech, IRC #ubungt+1 the natty channel
<nit-wit> anybody want to help a person trying to install Natty Kubuntu
<OchoZero9> hi, is there a partition manager in the ISO?
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, hopefully we can getter done here.
<OchoZero9> I'm on try kubuntu mode and I need to set up a partition
<OchoZero9> hope so
<OchoZero9> can we use a program we can run of a usb?
<nit-wit> Back information OchoZero9 just needs a extended and a logical and a swap the logical and the swap in the extended. # primaries at this point, and a unallocated space begging for Kubuntu:)
<nit-wit> *3 primaries already
<OchoZero9> i dont think i have three primaries
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, yeah you do, unless the disk manager was wrong
<OchoZero9> it's right, but only the first disk is part of the computer
<OchoZero9> everyone is sleeping here
<nit-wit> OchoZero9, the kubuntu partitioner will tell us though, yeah sda1 is firmware in a partition sda2 is C and sda3 is the recovery. In linux the Partitions have letters and numbers
<rumo> test
<nit-wit> rumo, see you loud and clear
<OchoZero9> tset
<cato37> happy new year. i just upgraded to 10.10. Nice job!
<cato37> except for the chrome. chrome looks good on a 1957 Chevy. How do i get the colored icons back like 10.04?
<stalcup> chrome is for gnome
<stalcup> just say'n
<cato37> another problem is with reqonq. when i right click to get the context menu, the menu shows up all clear.
<cato37> is there a fix for this?
<jhohn>  
<cato37> overall, i like the integraton of 10.10. :)
<OchoZero9> can i edit a partition form the live cd?
<israfil> hallo, ich bekomme beim Kompilieren eines Programmes einen Fehler bzgl. QGLWidget, es ist also nicht bekannt. Was muss ich nachinstallieren?
<israfil> hallo, ich bekomme beim Kompilieren eines Programmes einen Fehler bzgl. QGLWidget, es ist also nicht bekannt. Was muss ich nachinstallieren? Ich benutze kubuntu hardy heron
<jhohn> israfil:  dies ist ein englischsprachiger Kanal und Doppelpostings sind  auch nicht unbedingt erwünscht
<jhohn> israfil: what kind of error message do you get?
<israfil> hello, when i try to compile a program i get an error concerning QGLWidget. I use Kubuntu Hardy Heron. What have i to install?
<israfil> i get the message that the type of QGLWidget is not known
<israfil> i installed all requirements i think
<jhohn> what program do you try to compile and pls. post the last part of the output, including the errormessage.
<israfil> http://dpaste.com/294406/ , it is the program: http://code.google.com/p/ssl-vision/wiki/RequirementsInstallation
<israfil> jhohn: i installed libqt with opengl (dev files) and now it works, thanks. But i have got another error
<NeonSaki> http://neonsaki.blogspot.com/
<NeonSaki> http://neonsaki.blogspot.com/
<NeonSaki> :)
<NeonSaki> (:
<NeonSaki> :)
<NeonSaki> http://neonsaki.blogspot.com/ Hey Guys..
<NeonSaki> http://neonsaki.blogspot.com/ Hey Guys..
<tobi_> Hey folks, ... I had four great years with KDE, but now the laptop is moving to my mothers and it's going to be WinOS again. When booting from the XP Disc, I'm getting a bluescreen, no chance for a fresh-format... what can I do to deinstall KDE from hand, or change the format into NTFS?! Any guesses?
<geekosopher> tobi_: use a livecd to reformat
<tobi_> livecd for KDE deinstall? or do you mean the recovery cd for this old windows cd (in case, that is gone for good)
<geekosopher> tobi_: boot any ubuntu or kubuntu livecd, and use the partition editor program in it to reformat the disk
<tobi_> that could work... thanks a lot! Have a nice day....
<tobi_> bye
<Fleck> tobi_ i guess the problem is with sata controler ;)
<Fleck> check out if you can set SATA to IDE MODE not AHCI
<Fleck> or get F6 floppy for your lap
<tobi_> tried that F6 befor, but windows couldn't find any SATA or IDE device! Laptop already worked with Win OS...
<tobi_> normally the boot cd should work fine, right?
<Fleck> nope
<Fleck> boot doesnt work fine on newer laps
<tobi_> hu?!
<Fleck> 80% crash with blue screen :)
<tobi_> the laptop is about 4 years old ...
<Fleck> so if you can set sata mode to IDE in bios
<Fleck> tobi_ well, winxp is 10+ years so :D
<tobi_> it is
<Fleck> anyway, can you try bios?
<tobi_> while booting, yes
<tobi_> already got 80% of kubuntu desktop disc by now
<Fleck> the thing is - u can partition while in winxp setup...
<tobi_> Setup is breaking down at hardware check with bluescreen
<tobi_> i cannot join the partition part
<tobi_> what shall i do in bios?
<tobi_> live cd is burned. Thanks again, bye!
<cico> hi!
<OchoZero9> how the you start the gui from command line?
<rork> OchoZero9: startx
<OchoZero9> thank you very much
<OchoZero9> I think it froze :(
<rork> What do you see?
<OchoZero9> rork, i restarted it, now it's stuck at checking battery state
<rork> OchoZero9: during boot or when logging in into KDE?
<OchoZero9> during boot
<kobus> Anybody with experience with the Vodafone USB modem in Kubuntu?
<OchoZero9> rork, Pulseaudio configured for per-user sessinos sand disabled: edit /etc/default/saned   * checking battery state
<rork> OchoZero9: have you tried multiple times? tried with the battery removed? tried booting into recovery mode?
<OchoZero9> I tried multiple times but not with out the battery
<OchoZero9> what do i do in recovery?
<OchoZero9> I was there to fix packages and it took a long time
<kobus> the network manager recognises it as a mobile device, but I can't get it to connect
<OchoZero9> when it was done was when i asked how do i get the gui
<venkat> Can anyone help me with a problem in perl catalyst?
<venkat> Please respond
<rork> venkat: 30 seconds is a bi...
<kobus> Anybody who can help with a 3g usb modem?
<valorie> !ask | venkat
<ubottu> venkat: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rork> venkat: 30 seconds is a bit fast for a reaction in irc channels, also this isn't the right channel for perl related questions. Maybe try in #perl
<OchoZero9> rork, it hangs
<OchoZero9> in recovery when i type sudo startx
<rork> OchoZero9: ok, can you kill the process or reboot into a commandline? Which packages did you install?
<OchoZero9> the scrreen changes to root@ecinc-Thinkpad-x201-tablet:/home/ecinx# and a rectangular shape
<OchoZero9> it reacts when i press the power button then it shuts down
<OchoZero9> what do i pick in the recovery menu?
<OchoZero9> netroot?
<rork> yes
<OchoZero9> now what do I type?
<rork> after that check the logs: ~/.xsession-errors either use `pager ~/.xsession-errors` or `tail -n 20 ~/.xsession-errors` is there anything that looks like that it causes the hanging?
<venkat> When I try to run the server in catalyst for my app I get the follwoing error:
<venkat> Can't use an undefined value as a HASH reference at /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.12.2/Catalyst.pm line 2697.
<venkat> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /home/karthik/Documents/ezvidya/script/../lib/Cl.pm line 6.
<venkat> Compilation failed in require at cl_server.pl line 55.
<venkat> Can anyone help me in resolving the issue
<FloodBotK3> venkat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rork> venkat: ask in #perl please, they can better help you debug your script.
<OchoZero9> damn I'm stuck  with a black screen with just whatever i Type
<OchoZero9> and before taht i was stuck with > preceding every line, now it doesnt
<rork> OchoZero9: but can you use a normal commandline in recovery mode?
<OchoZero9> rork, I haven't used any command line apps in kubuntu before :(
<OchoZero9> so I woudln't know
<OchoZero9> yeah it workss, i typed 'parted'
<OchoZero9> I got the same thing i got in the terminal a few hours ago
<rork> OchoZero9: ok, now type `tail -n 25 ~/.xsession-errors`, this will print the last 25 lines of that file right?
<OchoZero9> i thnk i typed something wrong
<OchoZero9> what exactly gets typed?
<OchoZero9> `tail -n 25 ~/.xsession-errors`
<OchoZero9> I'm stuck in the > prompt ,, how do i leave it
<rork> or without `s, both should work fine, control-c
<jhohn> n is the number of lines, type tail -25 ...
<OchoZero9> Okay here's the error...    Xsession: X session started for root 05:24:25 EST 2011 ^^ Setting IM through im-switch for locale=en_US. ^^ Start IM through /etc/X11/xinit/ximput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default.  ^^ xterm: fatal IO error 11 (Resource termporaritly unavialable) or KillClient on X server ":0.0"at Wed Jan 5
<OchoZero9> that at wed part was before, i accidentally moved it with the palm and the touch pad
<kobus> anybody know how to use usb_modeswitch?
<silv3r_m00n> I want to install this style >> http://kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=31717
<silv3r_m00n> can I get something like a deb file or similar ?
<rork> OchoZero9: You mentioned you tried to install something before starting X? what did you install?
<OchoZero9> i tried to install stuff when i was in kpackage
<OchoZero9> it was a latex ploting program, xournal, and i don't remember what else
<OchoZero9> it gave me an error
<rork> silv3r_m00n: that theme is for KDE 3.2? Are you using that version?
<OchoZero9> then i tried to install kile and some other latex stuff and gimp
<silv3r_m00n> I am on kde 4.1
<silv3r_m00n> I had that style in 9.10 , but can't see it in 10.04
<OchoZero9> if i try to run fail safe X it goes back to the recovery menu
<rork> OchoZero9: can you type `sudo apt-get check`, this will check your install for broken dependencies
<silv3r_m00n> rork: how do I get it ?
<OchoZero9> it said buidling dependency tree, reading state information.. Done  that's it
<rork> silv3r_m00n: You can install themes in System Settings > Appearance, I'd suggest you look for a similar them for KDE 4.
<silv3r_m00n> I mean I had klearlooks in KDE in ubuntu 9.1
<silv3r_m00n> but can't get it in 10.04
<rork> OchoZero9: I'm still looking for your problem, finding random bits. Can you type `xhost +` and then `startx` ?
<OchoZero9> i looked all over and a lot of people have it with no solution
<OchoZero9> xhost: unable to open display
<OchoZero9> xhost: unable to open display ""
<rork> OchoZero9: I had that when I looked for "Checking battery state", but the battery state is not the problem. It's starting X. I'm now looking for "xterm: fatal IO error 11 (Resource termporaritly unavialable)"
<OchoZero9> oh...
<OchoZero9> from the error log
<OchoZero9> i found something in the oracle forums but it seem chinese to me
<OchoZero9> about exportig display
<OchoZero9> let me go to the bios and find the sleep stuff
<rork> Can you post a link?
<OchoZero9> okay let me find it again
<OchoZero9> http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?messageID=9210189
<OchoZero9> one other weird thing, when i go to net root, it never asked me for name and password
<dutch> I got a problem...running kubuntu 10.04..when using thunderbird as a mail client,
<dutch> when I click on a link in thunderbird,  the launch application comes up
<dutch> how do I get the launch application to open firefox to open the link ??
<rork> dutch: you can set the default browser in System Settings > Defaul Applications > Webbrowsers, I'm not sure thunderbird supports that though. If it doesn't check the thunderbird settings if it mentions anything like that.
<dutch> rork,  thanks...I'll look into that...
<dutch> rork,  that doesn't seem to do the trick,  but I can copy & paste the url into an open browser...not ideal but it works
<OchoZero9> should i reinstalll, but instead of kubuntu install ubuntu then downlaod kdesktop?
<rork> OchoZero9: I'm afraid I can't help you fix this problem. Keep asking and keep that xsession-errors log ready. Probably someone else can help you.
<OchoZero9> thanks
<James147> dutch: try system settings > file association .. and edit the entry for html
<dutch> James147: ok...I'll try that...thanks
<kobus> I'm looking for help with a mobile broadband usb stick...
<Xo4u_na_bash> Как вышивать крестиком, ребят?
<Xo4u_na_bash> Меня сюда из #php направили
<nuno_nunes> hi
<Lillian> is this the right place to ask about programs for konversations by chance?
<vbgunz> I just installed a new motherboard. hibernate and resume worked perfect on my old motherboard, on the new one, the both resume immediately without ever shutting down... anyone know what could be the issue?
<kyle_> help]
<kyle_> help
<johann_> what are you talking about?
<vbgunz> post 35 here I believe may have fixed my suspend issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/522998
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 522998 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "XHCI (USB 3.0) kernel Module Prevents Suspend" [Medium,Triaged]
<vbgunz> for the first time on this board, I was able to sleep and hibernate, so far so good
<johann_> I'm the first time on this board
<johann_> I can't understand this bug, my pc is LENOVO Y450,but there is no
<kobus> anybody that can help me with usb_modeswitch?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<Mausschubser> hello I am on 10.10
<Mausschubser> and I have a package dependency problem
<Mausschubser> because of that my system doesn't boot any more
<Mausschubser> I have to get rid of lib32stdc++5
<Mausschubser> sorry, I have to install it
<chuckf> when you say it doesn't boot does it not get to gui or not boot to even grub?
<Mausschubser> but it doesn't
<Mausschubser> it gets to the gui
<Mausschubser> it shows 10.10 and underneath you can see these points flashing
<Mausschubser> you know what I mean?
<chuckf> I know what you mean there
<chuckf> that's not the gui though
<chuckf> the gui would be the login screen
<Mausschubser> so what do you call it then?
<Mausschubser> ok
<chuckf> that would be the bootsplash
<Mausschubser> thanks
<chuckf> np
<Mausschubser> this bootsplash disappears when you hit a button on the keyboard and there it showed me an error
<Mausschubser> HDIO-GET-IDENTITY failed for /dev/sda
<Mausschubser> and kdm isn't even installed any more
<James147> Mausschubser: try booting to recovery mode (hold shift during boot to get the grub menu to appear)
<Mausschubser> James147: I already did that. whats step 2?
<James147> Mausschubser: first, try installing "kubuntu-desktop" it should pullin anything your missing thats needed
<Mausschubser> yes, I already tried that, too
<Mausschubser> but then it always  says that there ist this xxx package dependency
<Mausschubser> either I install lib32stdc++5
<Mausschubser> or I delete ia32-libs
<Mausschubser> -f didn't help
<James147> Mausschubser: and what error do you get then you try either of them ^^
<Mausschubser> installing isn't possible
<James147> Mausschubser: why not?
<Mausschubser> James147:  it's all german
<Mausschubser> one moment
<amichair> sometimes after a reboot the network fails to work. I've narrowed it down to having to open guarddog and pressing apply to fix things, e.g. the firewall is getting messed up (only sometimes). What can be causing this?
<James147> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<kb3ien> i seem to have built vbox 3.2.12 OSE, but i'm not finding any means to INSTALL it. with hardening disabled some features work from the build dir, is there an install script?
<Mausschubser> James147:  at first it downloads the package, tries to unpack it... then it tries to overwrite the elder libstdc++ but then the sub process was killed
<amichair> James147: I know, I already use guarddog... the question is why does it sometimes work, and sometimes not, after a reboot
<Mausschubser> it says something about a broken pipe
<James147> amichair: sorry :) dont know that much about firewalls ^^
<Mausschubser> James147:  that's all info
<luciano> ciao
<Mausschubser> ciao
<luciano> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kb3ien> I removed some symlinks left by vbox4.0.1 and am re running kmk all, but kmk install seems to have no effect either.
<Mausschubser> James147:  I have a separate /home partition. When I reinstall my data won' t be lost, right?
<James147> Mausschubser: as long as you do not formate the partition that /home is on the installer will not delete anything inside it
<Mausschubser> seems like the best solution, don't you think?
<James147> Mausschubser: note that its is still best to do a backup of anything important anyway, just incase :)
<Mausschubser> now a backup?
<James147> Mausschubser: its certenly `a` solution :)
<Mausschubser> I don't have a clue how to
<serenity> hi
<Mausschubser> hallo
<serenity> does anyone of you know if there is already a ppa for digikam 2.0 beta?
<kb3ien> anyone else had to uninstall vbox 4?
<kb3ien> its messing up vbox3 afaict
<Mausschubser> afaict? what does that mean? as far as I ...
<kb3ien> ... can tell ?
<Mausschubser> kb3ien: ah thanks, I am German
<kb3ien> no worries.
<israfil> hello, i have a nvidia driver and a notebook from samsung. I have the laptop-mode-tools enabled. But my screen is dark. I tried to edit the "/sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness" but i have no permission (even as root!). There is a "7" as the value, i want to chane it to "100". WHat can i do?
<Mausschubser> israfil, auf englisch heißt des laptop ;-)
<James147> israfil: how did you try to edit that file?
<James147> israfil: also, does the battery widget not let you adjust the brightness?
<israfil> james14/: i tried as as sudo
<kb3ien> what are the files permissions?
<James147> israfil: but how as sudo? what was the full command?
<israfil> the widget from hardy does not edit anything if i turn the brightness in its gui!
<israfil> the file has the permissions: http://dpaste.com/294518/
<israfil> sudo kate /sys/.../brightness
<israfil> james147: ... is the command
<James147> ^^ DONT use sudo to open kate
<James147> use kdesudo to open gui applicaitons
<kb3ien> i'm a big fan of sudo bash; then vi ...
<James147> (not that it will help, its just that "sudo kate" has been known to stop you loggin in)
<James147> kb3ien: either "sudo vi" or "sudo nano" or "kdesudo kate"  to edit a file as root, never do "sudo kate"
<James147> kb3ien: but anyway, are you sure its "max_brightness" you need to edit?
<israfil> can you tell me the full command? kdesudo ... /sys/...max_brightness? what have i to type for "..."?
<James147> israfil: "kdesudo kate /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness" would be my guess
<israfil> james147: i cannot edit it because of these rights:
<israfil>  anything if i turn the brightness in its gui!
<israfil> [17:02] <israfil> the file has the permissions: http://dpaste.com/294518/
<James147> israfil: as root? the brightness (NOT max_brightness) file is writable by root ^^
<kb3ien> wow okay. i've removed the last of vbox4, now vbox 3.2.12 is missing the VNC options too....
<kb3ien> i'm thinking that i can fix that in configure...
<James147> israfil: this works for me to set the brightness to maximum:   sudo sh -c "cat /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/max_brightness > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness"
<israfil> james147: if i do that nothing happens
<israfil> have i to to anything else?
<James147> israfil: i dident ^^ but then i can control my brightness form the battery widget :S
<israfil> the battery widget does not do anything? if i shift it nothing happens
<James147> israfil: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<israfil> i run 2.6.24-23
<israfil> by the way, i updated kubuntu and the linux.image.generic was installed but i do not see it in the GRUB menu, why?
<amichair> is anyone here good with iptables and startup scripts?
<rork> israfil: was grub updated after installing the new kernel?
<israfil> rork: i don't know
<israfil> have i to update it?
<fanti> hello! i'm using ait's fglrx driver with kubuntu. 3d acceleration works fine but desktop effekts/compositing doesn't work at all :-(
<simo163> hi every one!!
<rork> israfil: you can update it with `sudo update-grub`, that should add the new kernel to the options
<rork> hi simo163
<israfil> rork: but i have to update grub in lucid lynx right? i have lucid installed, too and use its grub and not grub from hardy
<simo163> hi rork.. this chat is general or specific?
<rork> israfil: yes, in that case you have to update it in lucid
<israfil> ok thanks
<rork> simo163: this is a kubuntu support channel so specific, for general chat we have #kubuntu-offtopic
<simo163> by the way, just created a lisp page fb; its about lisp and artificial intelegence http://www.facebook.com/pages/Lisp/170016599698767?ref=ts
<simo163> just join us.. hope it's useful for lisp fans
<simo163> rork amm so it s just about ubuntu question
<simo163> or also about programming?
<James147> simo163: its the kubuntu support channel :) there are many programming channels around as well though
<JeroenDeDauw> I'm not able to update or install (or even remove) anything anymore on my Kubuntu 10.10 due to some lame conflict between pidgin and pidgin-facebookchat. This is the crap I get: http://dpaste.org/IGRO/ How to fix this?
<simo163> james147 where? :)
<James147> simo163: depends on what language ...
<simo163> lisp for example
<James147> simo163: #lisp ..probally :)
<yofel> JeroenDeDauw: remove piding-facebookchat, known issue with pidgin 2.7.9 and facebookchat
<simo163> in my windows just have the nicks list in the right and All chat in the left
<simo163> actually no more things :)
<simo163> amm
<simo163> nop just lisp hehe
<JeroenDeDauw> yofel: well, how do I remove it? apt-get remove clearly doesn't work :)
<James147> simo163: type /join #list    to join it
<yofel> JeroenDeDauw: 'sudo dpkg -r pidgin-facebookchat' or you could force overwrite the file with 'sudo dpkg --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/pidgin-data_1%3a2.7.9-1ubuntu0+pidgin1.10.10_all.deb'
<yofel> er, '-i --force-overwrite' for the second part
<simo163> do u mean lisp right
<James147> JeroenDeDauw: try "sudo dpkg -r <packagename>"
<JeroenDeDauw> yofel: James147: "sudo dpkg -r pidgin-facebookchat" appears to have worked, thanks! :)
<yofel> lp 697097 by the way
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 697097 in pidgin (Ubuntu) "package pidgin-data 1:2.7.7-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/protocols/48/facebook.png', which is also in package pidgin-facebookchat 1.67.1-1" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/697097
<simo163> so yes james147 that's cool
<James147> simo163: yeah :)
<simo163> how can i know the chanels exists ?
 * James147 tends to just join them and see :) 
<simo163> amm that magic
<simo163> no its logic :)
<James147> simo163: freennode had ALLOT of channels ^^ its hard to list them all, most folow logical names usually after the language/program/topic you are intrested in :)
<James147> simo163: /list will list them.... but it could take awhile ;)
<simo163> nothing happened i think it still thinking i dont know
<jaafar> Is there a good reason why I have 132 bug fix updates today? (lucid)
<James147> jaafar: have you upgated in a while? what updates are they for (in general)?
<jaafar> james147: I update all the time but this one seems unusual.  it's all over the map, mostly KDE stuff, comments of the two I sampled refer to upstream syncing
<jaafar> just want to make sure I'm not getting hacked or something
<BluesKaj> jaafar, any ppas in the repos ?
<BluesKaj> did you add any ppas to your package manager or sources.liist, jaafar
<yofel> BluesKaj, jaafar: KDE 4.4.5 was released into lucid-updates yesterday, blame that
<BluesKaj> yofel, aha ..ok
<James147> jaafar: quite often if one kde package upgrades, you get allot of others upgraded as well... thats most likly what happened if they are mostly kde packages
<i2> Hello, can you help me please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/550740/
<James147> i2: does /usr/sbin/laptop_mode exist? and is laptop-mode-tools installed?
<i2> James147: yes to both !
<jaafar> yofel: thanks, that makes sense
<rjwiii> Hello ... I installed Evolution via the package installer and it seem not to have installed the help file for it. Do I have to install this seperatly?
<BluesKaj> rjwiii, in the terminal: man evolution  , and you really should ask in #ubuntu for gnome apps
<BluesKaj> rjwiii, kubuntu uses kde
<DarthFrog> rjwiii:  Also, "apt-cache search evolution" will tell you what packages are available for evolution.
<James147> ^^ or searching for evolution in kpackagekit should get a similar list :)
<DarthFrog> James147:  What's kpackagekit?  :-)
 * James147 suggests makeing sure evolution-common is installed, the evolution-doc* packages seems to point to that one
<israfil> join #ubuntu
<DarthFrog> israfil:  it's "/join"
<ramesh> needs to start dhclient manually
<israfil> hello, i have got a problem. I did "sudo update.grub" and now i can not log on to the new kernel. I have Ubuntu Lucid and Kubuntu Hardy Heron. Hardy Herons Kernel was updated and i cannot log in there.
<israfil> it is only shown the screen where it says "Running local boot scripts [etc]"
<danub> hey all. are the repos for kubuntu the same as ubuntu?
<rork> danub: yes
<danub> ok, next question, how can I make kdm the primary desktop manager instead of gnome? I tried setting it as KDE in the login screen but its still the gnome version with the option to change to gnome, failsafe, kde, and fluxbox
<rork> danub: `sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm` should do the job
<danub> ok, thank you :D
<danub> another question concerning wallets. On my gnome side, my network automatically logs in to the wireless, on the KDE side, it asks to open my wallet before it will connect. how can I change that behavior to just allow it to connect?
<agu10^> yes me too
<agu10^> how do I leave my wallet open?
<agu10^> I want kubuntu to be able to steal from my wallet
<agu10^> :@
<iconmefisto> disable kdewallet
<agu10^> every time I connect to WIFI, the freaking wallet asks for permission
<agu10^> I don't want to disable the wallet, but I don't want it to ask me every time
<agu10^> I already gave it to it!
<rork> you can also set a blank password for your wallet
<James147> danub: agu10^: you can configure network manager to store the passkeys in an unencrypted file
<danub> how do we go about doing either of those?
<James147> ^^ that is safer then using an unencrypted wallet :)
<agu10^> uh
<agu10^> how do I do that?
<iconmefisto> agu10^: knetworkmanager
<James147> danub: network widget > manage connections > Other
<agu10^> iconmefisto, I don't understand. try to make a full sentence
<danub> ok, done. thank you :D
<iconmefisto> agu10^: type alt+F2 and type knetworkmanager
<danub> i turned off the wallet and sotred in plain file
<James147> iconmefisto: ^^ kubuntu 10.10 uses the network widget by default (afaik) and removed knetworkmanager
<danub> so i should be good now
<agu10^> iconmefisto, it doesn't find anything
<iconmefisto> agu10^: see what James147 just said
<agu10^> ok, then what should I do?
<James147> agu10^: see my comment above to danub
<agu10^> to make it not ask the password when I turn the computer on
<agu10^> James147, I did.
<agu10^> it uses the network widget instead of knetworkmanager
<agu10^> so what?
<James147> agu10^:  network widget > manage connections > Other ...
<agu10^> James147, ok, thanks
<danub> agu10^: or disable it by going to settings -> system settings -> advanced -> kwallet -> uncheck "use kwallet"
<agu10^> no
<James147> danub: ^^ what will disable all password managment, so you have to remember the password for everyting else...
<James147> best option is to tell network manager to use an unencrypted file and leave kwallet enabled
<agu10^> yes
<danub> I dont store passwords so that is fine by me :D
<danub> another thing i need to change is the mouse gestures. I have a touchpad and it does random actions when im moving the mouse
<James147> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<danub> there, think i got that squared away now
<danub> yep :D much better
<danub> ok, one more thing lol. How can i set hotkeys to open a terminal?
<danub> i went looking thru te keyboard options but I dont see a terminal shortcut option
<James147> danub: right click kmenu > edit menu > find the application > advanced
<agu10^> is there any standard terminal shortcut?
<agu10^> if I don't make my own, is there any?
<James147> ^^ that way you can set a shotcut for any application, not just the terminal :)
<James147> agu10^: not any standard ones, but its not hard to configure one
<danub> ahh, sweet :D
<danub> didn't know how to do that in kde. I like that better then the gnome way
<agu10^> James147, seems odd, why would there not be a standard terminal shortcut?
<agu10^> people don't use the console?
<danub> bloody marvelous
<James147> ^^ lota people do, although with krunner and the start menu, its not that hard to launch konsole :) its also very easy to set up a shotcut key
<James147> but I dont know why there isent a default key (dont think any application has one to be honest)
<agu10^> is there any way to open the start menu with a shortcut?
<James147> agu10^: "kmenuedit" is the program
<agu10^> ?
<danub> do what he said for me
<James147> agu10^: wait sorry :p, alt + f1 is the default
<agu10^> I press the 'super' key and nothing :(
<DarthFrog> If you have yakuake set to run upon startup, a console is only a F12 keypress away.
<agu10^> cool!
<danub> DarthFrog: now that i have a shortcut key set, im only a ctrl+t away
<danub> :P
<DarthFrog> danub: :-)
<James147> agu10^: the meta key (the win key) is a modifier key in linux... it behaves like alt and crtl, so programs wont respond to just pressing it normally
<James147> think there is a way to configre that but I do not know how
<iconmefisto> you need to set the key to something else, with xmodmap
<agu10^> hey
<agu10^> is there something like after effects for linux?
<James147> after effects?
<iconmefisto> video editing?
<iconmefisto> kdenlive is not bad
<agu10^> what does non-linear animation mean?
<DarthFrog> Running around in circles.
<iconmefisto> lol
<agu10^> ?
<Guest37586> Hi. How to set disc write speed for k3b?
 * James147 think s its one of the options when you go to burn a disk
<Guest37586> it ignores the option
<James147> it does?
<Guest37586> I do not want to write on max speed
<Guest37586> yes. I specify 8x manually, but it writes on 16x anyway
<James147> it never use to ignore that option for me :S
<iconmefisto> how can you tell it ignores it?
<Guest37586> It is displayed before writing: Starting at 16x or somesthing like this
<danub> back again. How can I turn off the startup sound?
<James147> danub: system settings > nofifications
<James147> notifications ^^
<danub> thats what I thought, but its not listed under the applications
<sourcemaker_> how can I configure gpg... at the moment it does not work because of some errors related to the gpg service...
<danub> lol nevermind
<danub> im just blind ;P
<James147> danub: "kde workspace" under the even source
<danub> i was looking for "startup" not, KDE system notifications
<danub> marvelous. by the time I leave work today, my KDE should be nice and pretty for me :D
<Guest37586> so, no ideas about k3b write speed? Google has found a bunch of references to similar k3b bugreports since 2004
<danub> Guest37586: i just got here. what was your question?
<Guest37586> k3b ignores manually entered write speed option
<Guest37586> it offer only 16x and ignores if I type 8x there
<Guest37586> and writes at 16x finally
<Guest37586> DVD+R blank discs
<danub> hmm, i got nothing. I only have a netbook and no dvd/cd-rom
<danub> lol sorry :(
<danub> lemme see what i can come up with real quick
<Guest37586> Ok. Another question: Why kscreenlocker is not accepting _RIGHT_ password?
<Guest37586> It has stopped working after it crashed one day
<Guest37586> How to fix it?
<James147> Guest37586: try creating a new user and see if it works for them :)
<Guest37586> Good advice, thank you. I will try. If it will work for the new user, then what to do next?
<iconmefisto> Guest37586: in k3b, have you tried choosing a burn program to see if it burns slower? maybe growisofs?
<James147> Guest37586: try renaming kscreensavers settings (probally in ~/.kde/share/config somewhere)
<rtdos> my webhost uses cpanel, is there a file manager that i can use to copy files from my local machine to my website?
<Guest37586> James147: thank you.
<iconmefisto> rtdos: dolphin can do ftp if that's what you mean
<rtdos> ok i will try that iconmefisto
<k0s> hi
<shane4ubuntu> any networking people in here?
<James147> !ask | shane4ubuntu
<ubottu> shane4ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shane4ubuntu> I traditionally hate network-manager, and ALWAYS use wicd.  However with the change of desktop I thought I would give network-manager a chance,  how do I specify my ip?  and how do I get it to show that I'm connected in the system tray?
<shane4ubuntu> I mean, really it shouldn't be that difficult to specify a static ip address right?
<James147> shane4ubuntu: should be ableto do all that from the network widget
<shane4ubuntu> network widget?  I must be missing that.
<James147> shane4ubuntu: if its not there add the widget to the system tray (right click the systray > configer systray ... ) or teh panel
<James147> shane4ubuntu: if you cant find it then see if you have plasma-widget-networkmanagement installed
<shane4ubuntu> James147: I checked that first ;) it is installed, and added it to the panel, tinkering now
<shane4ubuntu1> James147: simple enough, I had setup a connection in the System Settings Network thing, but was having trouble figuring out how to use it.
<shane4ubuntu1> James147: thanks!  That did it.
<shane4ubuntu> James ok, that worked
<shane4ubuntu> James147: ^^^
<shane4ubuntu> James147: thanks.
<James147> good :)
<shane4ubuntu> ok, probably another simple problem due to my ignorance of kde desktop, I installed Google-Desktop search thing, and the icon shows up in the system tray, when I right click on it and select preferences, or index status it never brings anything up??  Any ideas??
<James147> shane4ubuntu: to remove it? or get it working?
<shane4ubuntu> James147: get it working, or so I can see what the progress is
<James147> shane4ubuntu: sorry, dont know anything about it... all i know is it is ment to be a desktop indexer? ... if so why do you need it, nepomuk/strigi does that
<shane4ubuntu> James147: because strigi never runs longer than about 1hour on my computer and crashes. :(
 * James147 notes that nepomuk/strigi is much better intergrated into kde
<James147> shane4ubuntu: hmm, what version of kde?
<shane4ubuntu> I would rather use strigi, but strigi doesn't like me.
<iconmefisto> shane4ubuntu: does it find anything if you search? (google desktop)
<shane4ubuntu> 4.5.4
<yofel> me neither, nepomuk has become a real resource hog in 4.6 :/
<shane4ubuntu> iconmefisto: well, I can't seem to figure out how to search the desktop
<iconmefisto> shane4ubuntu: I think there is a keyboard shortcut. alt+spacebar maybe?
<shane4ubuntu> iconmefisto: oh, you mean strigi?
 * James147 thinks strigi it slowly improving... and hope that by 4.6 release it wont be such a pain :p
<iconmefisto> shane4ubuntu: no, google desktop
<shane4ubuntu> no alt-space does nothing
<shane4ubuntu> iconmefisto: so it is installed, but seems odd that nothing is working correctly with it.
<yofel> James147: so far in 4.6 strigi continues to index while on battery for me, and nepomukfilewatch uses an insane amount of disk I/O after login for like 20mins :S - I hope rc2 will be better
<James147> yofel: have noticed it rev up my cpu a few times, but not normally all that often, only needed to kill it once so far when it ppeared to eat up my memory :S
 * James147 hopes rc2 will improve things as well 
<iconmefisto> shane4ubuntu: double-click the systray icon
<shane4ubuntu> iconmefisto: Ohh, a search box!  now we are getting somewhere, I just had a thought, it is probably the config files in ~/.google that are a problem from when I had it installed before, the config was probably different since I had Gnome then!
<rick___> de.newusers.infos
<rick___> kde
<James147> shane4ubuntu: gnome/kde shouldnt make any difference to the config files of a thrid part app... shouldnt... but then again google do some weird stuff with their apps
<James147> shane4ubuntu: though, that dosent mean something else mucked them up ;)
<shane4ubuntu> James147: well, it is just odd because it has always worked well for me
<yofel> wtf... just wondered why strigi isn't even running and found this in .xsession-errors o.O http://paste.ubuntu.com/550811/
<James147> didnt muck them up ^^
<shane4ubuntu> thanks iconmefisto at least it does a search
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, well moving that folder didn't help much, is there any other indexing options I have for KDE?  every time I try to file a bug on strigi it says not enough info.
<rork> shane4ubuntu: did you install the debug symbols?
<shane4ubuntu> rork: yep, I told it to install all the extra stuff it needed to file reports
<rork> ok
<rork> not much more you can do then I guess :(
<Bauldrick> if I'm running irssi on a server is there anything I can connect to it with through kubuntu (asides ssh)
<yofel> hm, I only know irssi in combination with screen and ssh (using yakuake as a terminal is nice in that case) - how about trying quassel as core/client?
<otta> nabend
<otta> anyone successfully installed ait x1950pro with 3d accl?
<ajusdMT> Good afternoon folks. I have a question that I'm hoping has an easy answer... Using KDE's network manager, is there a way I can setup a wireless connection, and then hide the password so that others cannot see it? If I use the wallet, it blocks others from opening the configuration window, but then they can't initiate the wireless connection either. Anyone have thoughts or suggestions? Thanks.
<Tm_T> ajusdMT: set it to be system connection
<Tm_T> this way the password is saved system-wide but not shown to the user
<ajusdMT> Excellent, thank you much for the advice. will give that a whirl
<ajusdMT> Odd. The "System connection" option is greyed out. I'm using Kubuntu 10.10. Is there something else I need to look at or have installed? Thanks again.
<Fleck> anybody can help with multicast routing?
<pulaski> Hi, I currently run kubuntu 10.04 LTS lucid lynx under KDE 4.5.3 on an amd 64 box. Playing CDs with differant audio player software is problematic, especially with KsCD and amarok 4.3.2. Does anyone know if the new amarok 2.4 beta or any audo player software for that matter has improved to the point where I can actually play audio CDs with my an amd 64 box under kubuntu 10.10?
<Res_> Buen año a todos, como agrego en ubuntu 10.10 en el xorg que tengo un monitor LCD Samsung p2350
<Res_> lo tengo abierto
<tony__> i'm using realtek spdif out. should i normally have to find a driver or does it work for most people? it's not showing up
#kubuntu 2011-01-06
<harleen> hello i have ubuntu and it cannot recognize my iphone 4 after i updated the software from 4.0 to 4.2
<harleen> can someone tell me what to do?
<good_intentions> DOes anyone know how to stream dvb from kaffeine over a network
<Scunizi> wow.. I just did a update/upgrade/dist-upgrade on my 10.04 system and there's 120 packages to upgrade and 1 held back.. almost the entire kde system and k"apps"
<Scunizi> and I just did that a week ago with almost no updates.. looks like kde version 4.4.5 is what's coming in.. was that the original with the install or was it 4.3 or 4.4?
<reya276> Does anyone know if there is a Plasma Widget for LastFm or Pandora>
<reya276> ?
<reya276> Does anyone know if there is a Plasma Widget for LastFm or Pandora?
<pulaski> Hello. I used "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in an attempt to upgrade from kubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx to kubuntu 10.10. maverick meekrat. It all seemed to end to quickly. Is there a cli command do indicate my whether my current distro is kubunt 10.04 or 10.10?
<claydoh> pulaski: dist-upgrade does not upgrade you to the next version
<claydoh> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<claydoh> err not the best link lemme grab a better one
<claydoh> pulaski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu
<pulaski> claydoh: Thanks for responding. Thats just what I need.
<claydoh> reya276: nope , not as far as I can see Pandora is closed, there is one or 2 for lastfm iirc you should be able to search and install one in the Get Widgets applet
<nyl> how can i bypass login
<nyl> if on my device i don't have any keyboard
<nyl> o_O
<claydoh> nyl:  you can't iirc tho it can be disabled (autologin) not that it helps not having a kb :(
<reya276> claydoh, Get Widgets Applet? Ah sorry I just start using KDE today first time
<nyl> it's 1st boot
<nyl> just made the image
<reya276> well Kubuntu
<claydoh> reya276: what version?
<nyl> i'm stuck at the "sycamore login: "
<reya276> claydoh, I think Kubuntu 10.10
<reya276> yes 10.10
<reya276> Krita 2.3 got me Sold!
<claydoh> reya276: ok, simply right-click in  your desktop and select Add Widgets
<reya276> closest thing to Photoshop that has CMYK 16bit
<reya276> which means it can be used professionally
<claydoh> then press the Get Widgets button
<reya276> where is it?
<claydoh> reya276: hold on It may  be slightly different in the KDE version I am using compared to yours
<reya276> which one do you have?
<nyl> is there any way to manualy add user
<claydoh> no its the same
<nyl> or to copy a already made userbase
<nyl> :(
<claydoh> reya276: another way to get there http://userbase.kde.org/images.userbase/8/83/Plasma_howto-widget-desktop-add-45.gif
<claydoh> right-clicking on your desktop somewhere gets similar menu
<reya276> wow this is cool, how did you do that
<reya276> this thing is showing me some step by step animation, very nice
<claydoh> as well as right-clicking on your panel, selecting Panel Options
<nyl> ubuntu transfer users
<claydoh> reya276: I can't take credit someone else did those http://userbase.kde.org has lots of kde help bits
<reya276> cool I got it, thanks
<ner0x> Is it possible to link laptop to desktop from eth0 <=> eth0?
<ner0x> Share internet connection, I mean.
<reya276> so Tell me again why are people still using Windows?
<ner0x> Sort of like a proxy.
<claydoh> reya276: http://userbase.kde.org/Plasma/HowTo/4.5 is more specific for the KDE in 10.10
<reya276> wow I bet MS ripped off most of this stuff for Windows 7
<claydoh> reya276:  I think there was some cross-pollination, it mayu have been going both ways idea wise :)
<rjwiii> so, KDE 4.5 doesn't have transpararancy?
<Feared> Syrup.
<israfil> what?
<israfil> hello, i use Kubuntu Hardy Heron and my Laptop display on which i installed the nvidia driver stays dark. Can you help me?
<israfil> cat /proc/acpi/video/NVID/LCD/brightness says: "levels:  80 13 7 13 20 30 45 60 80 100"  and  "current: 0"
<moteyibex> Need to transfer a Launchpad bug from application Zim specific to Xorg - it is a potential security issue
<rtdos> how do i take a screenshot and can i paste it into dolphin?
<Scunizi> rtdos: dolphin is a file manager.. take a screenshot by pushing the PrtScn/SysRq button
<rtdos> but can i paste the image as a file into dolphin, scunizi ?
<Scunizi> rtdos: you can use dolphin to open a file or move a file... but pasting it into dolphin? that's not what it does.
<Scunizi> rtdos: what are you ultimately trying to do? open an image? paste the image to a pastebin service?
<rtdos> yes.
<rtdos> actually i need to upload a screen shot to a private server.
<hummushead> i have a linux driver but don't know how to install it
<Feared> What do you mean hummushead?
<Feared> A driver for what
<hummushead> for a wireless card
<hummushead> the cd came with a driver, i just don't know how to install it
<hummushead> on kubuntu
<Feared> Is the driver in a folder, zip, etc?
<hummushead> yeah
<hummushead> i can find it, just dont know the commands to install it
<Feared> Yeah what? Which?
<hummushead> oh, zip
<Feared> You've extracted it? Correct?
<hummushead> not yet
<hummushead> will do
<Feared> Once it's extracted, do you see any sh or executable files?
<hummushead> just a sec
<hummushead> restarting it (different machine that i'm on now)
<hummushead> where should i extract it to?
<Feared> Wherever you please. You're sure you can't find these same drivers in a package manager, right?
<hummushead> no clue
<hummushead> i dont know what that is
<Feared> KPackageKit, Synaptic?
<hummushead> just installed kubuntu tonight
<Feared> Hmmm.
<hummushead> and i dont have it online so was trying to install them from the disk i have
<hummushead> it being the comp i'm trying to install the wireless card on
<Feared> What wireless card are you using?
<hummushead> a winstar pci n one
<hummushead> cheap
<Feared> What do you see in the extracted folder?
<hummushead> a couple .dat files
<Feared> No executable or package?
<hummushead> one called 'makefile
<hummushead> '
<Feared> Press Shift + F4 in the folder with the makefile.
<hummushead> nothing happened
<Feared> No terminal opened?
<hummushead> nah
<Feared> Heh. Just open a terminal and navigate yourself to that directory.
<hummushead> ok
<Feared> This is Kubuntu, right?
<hummushead> yep
<hummushead> ok cool
<hummushead> opened
<Feared> Type in ./configure
<Feared> Tell me if you get anything or if it's unrecongnized.
<hummushead> no surch file
<Feared> Alright, try make.
<hummushead> what's the whole command?
<hummushead> i don't know these
<Feared> # make
<Feared> Without the pound sign.
<hummushead> says command not found
<Feared> # sudo apt-get install make
<Feared> Then try the previous command again.
<hummushead> still says command not found
<Feared> You're positive the machine has an updated Kubuntu on it?
<hummushead> yeah, downloaded it through wubi
<hummushead> or wumi, whatever the windows installer is
<hummushead> i haven't set up the repositories yet tho
<Feared> Hmmm.
<Feared> Not sure if I can help you my friend. I'm an amatuer with Kubuntu myself. Although these commands should exist anyways.
<hummushead> No worries
<Feared> Good luck, though.
<hummushead> Thanks for trying
<KimLaroux> I remember when the Folder View on the desktop opened sub-directories when the pointer was over them. It doesn't seem to be doing this anymore and I can't find any settings for this feature. Anyone knows what's going on?
<david_> hey
<israfil> hello, i use kubuntu hardy heron and have installed the proprietary nvidia driver. After it everything was good but after i rebooted the system the display remains dark. What can i do?
<wsr3193> What do you mean dark?
<israfil> i mean that the display is visible but darker than normal
<israfil> should i try the laptop-mode-tools?
<jhohn> israfil: my laptop has hardware buttons to in- and decrease brightness, yours maybe also
<israfil> jhohn: mine don't work on linux
<ox3a> hello?
<JackOfHearts> hi
<JackOfHearts> wassup?
<ox3a> I want install kde in Ubuntu for customizing the iso
<JackOfHearts> ox3a:  type in console sudo su
<JackOfHearts> so u got root acces
<ox3a> and installing kubuntu-desktop?
<JackOfHearts>  than type apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gr8m8> you don't need sudo su just use sudo...
<JackOfHearts> or try frist apt-get update & rm-rF /   first to make update
<ox3a> But i do not need other application like koffice,kmail etc
<gr8m8> don't use that silly command
<gr8m8> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<gr8m8> JackOfHearts: give it up dude
<JackOfHearts> :P
<JackOfHearts>  but hes askign stupid question
<gr8m8> fool
<JackOfHearts> s
<JackOfHearts>  freekign google it dont ask of basics
<gr8m8> the channel is here for any kubuntu question
<JackOfHearts> he asked same sutpid quesitons on #ubuntu
<JackOfHearts> :P
<gr8m8> JackOfHearts: take your bitterness elsewhere pls
<ox3a> JackOfHearts, Hey you should not do this
<JackOfHearts> yes i should not
<JackOfHearts>  anyway just install kubuntu-deskto]
<ox3a> Because you did not hear me all thing yet
<JackOfHearts>  than u remove what u dont need
<JackOfHearts> if u dotn want whole kubuuntu isntall kde-basic
<JackOfHearts>  or gimem second need remmebr name
<JackOfHearts> hmm
<JackOfHearts>  cannot fidn name of this package
<ox3a> ?
<JackOfHearts>  its meta for basic kde
<JackOfHearts>  but U WILL GOT HAN UBUNTU with kde
<JackOfHearts>  not kubuntu
<ox3a> kdebase?
<JackOfHearts>  install kubuntu-desktop to get kubuntu than remove what u dont need from kde
<JackOfHearts>  no
<JackOfHearts>  its ssomethig  like kde-basic
<JackOfHearts>  or similar
<JackOfHearts> kde-workspace
<JackOfHearts> kdebase-workspace
<JackOfHearts>  srry
<JackOfHearts> This package provides a basic KDE 4 desktop installation.
<JackOfHearts> is what desc says
<gr8m8> !info kdebase-workspace
<ubottu> kdebase-workspace (source: kdebase-workspace): base workspace components from the official KDE 4 release. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.5.1-0ubuntu8 (maverick), package size 55 kB, installed size 144 kB
<Tm_T> JackOfHearts: it says it provides basic workspace components, no apps, no runtime
<JackOfHearts> than u install kdebase-apps
<JackOfHearts>  core apps
<JackOfHearts>  no nothing he dont want and vuala
<JackOfHearts>  u got ubuntu with kde
<JackOfHearts> btw stupid quesitoin how to remove whole gnome  an everything on gtk without doing this one by one?
<ox3a> It will not install conquer?
<JackOfHearts> have no clue is konq core app?
<JackOfHearts>  or now dolphin is?
<ox3a> konq
<JackOfHearts> anyway just remove konq if u doint like it jesus
<ox3a> Oh no
<ox3a> I need such a basic browser
<JackOfHearts> best way to get full kubuntu is just install kubu desktop than remove what u dont want
<JackOfHearts> use chrome
<JackOfHearts>  way better
<JackOfHearts> or lynx
<ox3a> file browser
<JackOfHearts> file broser dolphin is now main
<JackOfHearts>  kde filebrowser
<ox3a> i see
<JackOfHearts> is lighter
<JackOfHearts> preety much i installed kubuntu dekstop aswell
<JackOfHearts>  and im preetyhappy
<phoenix_firebrd> !gimp
<ubottu> gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<JackOfHearts>  kde is no longer such freeking hog like it was on older versions
<JackOfHearts> !burg
<Guest58991> JackOfHearts: pffffffffffffff lolol
<JackOfHearts> what ?
<JackOfHearts>  burg is leet
<Guest58991> JackOfHearts: you alomst made me poo-- it is mor intense
<JackOfHearts> Guest58991:  at last i dont go on irc on root acount like u did
<Guest58991> JackOfHearts: not idiot
<Guest58991> JackOfHearts: and what is at last
<JackOfHearts> Guest58991: figure of speach
<Guest58991> JackOfHearts: only if you know what it means
<JackOfHearts> if u dont know what i mean is your pro
<Guest58991> JackOfHearts: ok phil
<JackOfHearts> ok go and f yourself mate ... gently
<Guest58991> JackOfHearts: thanks mr mccrackin
<Guest58991> can anyon STOP JackOfHearts from sending me PICTURES of naked underage boys PERV! -- leave me alone
<owner> can someone help me im trying to uodate to 10.10 from 8.04 n im using a netbook n i dont have a cd or a dvd burner so how can i do it
<gr8m8> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<quiescent> is there a skype for kubuntu with audio and video conversations
<quiescent> owner.....   you need to have the dvd put on a stick (memory stick) and use that to boot if the system allows booting from a usb device
<gr8m8> the channel is quiet enough to make a pm reduntant...
<magic> i put is on a usb 8gb but how do i instaqll it?
<magic> k
<chris7879> !welcome
<gr8m8> magic: the upgrade wiki should have a link about that - you don't just copy the iso over
<quiescent> agic....  power on and see if the bios allows the boot from usb. it has to be a bootable usb stick not a copy of the software
<marcusdavidus> #ubuntu-dev
<magic> k thanks quiescent
<marcusdavidus> magic what hapend?
<chris7879> !welcome
<magic> im having trouble updating from 8.04 to 10.10 on a netbook marcus
<chris7879> !welcome
<chris7879> !welcome
<gr8m8> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<skfin> o/w 48
<skfin> -.-
<harrison> hello
<harrison> anyone
<harrison> just thinking of moving to 4.6 rc2
<rork> hi harrison
<harrison> hey
<harrison> has anyone moved to 4.6?
<harrison> is it stable-ish?
<harrison> no-one??
<OchoZero9> how do i install KDE on ubuntu?
<rork> OchoZero9: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<harrison> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<harrison> missed sudo
<harrison> no one has tried 4.6
<OchoZero9> thank you
<rork> harrison: I don't know if anyone tried it, not everybody is watching irc every 5 minutes
<harrison> diiferent story over at #linuxmint-help
<OchoZero9> what's the difference from 4.5?
<harrison> loads
<harrison> but isnt out yet
<OchoZero9> i've been looking on how to install for a while
<OchoZero9> so i knwo is in RC 2
<OchoZero9> and comes out in 3 weeks
<OchoZero9> i really never seen a difference in RC2s and finals
<harrison> have you tried it
<OchoZero9> in fact patches on finals
<OchoZero9> are what final is to an RC2
<OchoZero9> no
<OchoZero9> you just taught me how to install whatever version is it that I'm  installnig
<OchoZero9> that's why im asking what's the difference to see if i should upgrade it
<OchoZero9> i was refereing to other software in general on release candidates vs final vs oops we didnt' see that bug
<harrison> just before i go no one can help
<OchoZero9> i have kubuntu installed in a vbox
<harrison> 4.6
<OchoZero9> and one thing that bugs me it is its search
<harrison> in dolphin
<OchoZero9> no
<OchoZero9> in the start button thingie
<harrison> kickoff
<OchoZero9> windows 7 is awesome there
<OchoZero9> and windows suppsoedly copied from mac
<harrison> kde isnt windows
<OchoZero9> i know
<OchoZero9> but that search there can ave some work done
<OchoZero9> maybe so many people live of command line to even care
<harrison> im scared of adding 4.6
<OchoZero9> why?
<OchoZero9> maybe use a virtual box
<OchoZero9> or another computer
<harrison> incase of not been stable or no sound
<OchoZero9> the version that you told me to get is still unpacking
<OchoZero9> it just stopped
<harrison> huh
<OchoZero9> Errors were encountered while rpcessing : /var/cache/apt/archives/kubuntu-firefox-installer_10.10ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<OchoZero9> E: sub-process /user/bindpkg retruend an eror cod (1)
<harrison> no idea
<OchoZero9> maybe it's nothing
<OchoZero9> im going to restart it
<harrison> k
<OchoZero9> the genius has left the building
<OchoZero9> all i see is a purple background with the mouse cursor
<OchoZero9> and touch screen works
<OchoZero9> ctrl-alt-del?
<OchoZero9> oooh nice bg
<agu10^> hello
<agu10^> how do I disable compiz temporarily?
<agu10^> (using the GUI)
<harrison> compiz switch -google
<agu10^> (using a GUI)
<OchoZero9> I'm up and running on KDE
<agu10^> oh, there's no built-in way to turn compiz on and off???
<harrison> nope
<agu10^> compiz switch works for KDE too?
<harrison> yep
<OchoZero9> how do i install apps? ubuntu, synaptic or Kpackagekit
<harrison> i have it
<harrison> many ways
<OchoZero9> i mean, how should I
<agu10^> I can't find the compiz switch in the repositories...
<OchoZero9> most reliable and upt to date
<harrison> google it is deb file
<harrison> sudo apt-get install -is best but all the same doesnt matter
<harrison> whatever suits you
<OchoZero9> okay ty
<agu10^> ok
<agu10^> so where should the compiz switch be located?
<agu10^> I already installed, but how do I use it?
<OchoZero9> kpackage doesnt work for me
<OchoZero9> it crashes before it starts
<OchoZero9> how do i get 4.6?
<OchoZero9> all i see is abunch of things under src folddr
<OchoZero9> is there a binary for rc2 or an easier way?
<jhohn> add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta and for PIM ppa:kubuntu-ppa/experimental
<OchoZero9> i disconnected the lan cable cuz im tired
<OchoZero9> hwo do I put wirelesss?
<agu10^> hey
<agu10^> how do I kill a process?
<agu10^> actually, how do I see running processes
<agu10^> like I would in windows with ctrl+alt+supr
<agu10^> err, ctrl+alt+del
<jhohn> ps aux
<jhohn> and to kill: kill <processID>
<jhohn> or killall <name> (but never do that on Solaris
<agu10^> ?
<jhohn> )
<agu10^> what does ps aux mean?
<jhohn> oh, open a terminal and type "ps aux"
<agu10^> uh, mind that I don't want shell commands
<agu10^> I want the GUI program to do that
<jhohn> I do not have a GUI
<agu10^> ok
<jhohn> but I know there is something like that
<jhohn> not a GUI, a program to show the processes
<jhohn> maybe kprocesses or so
<gr8m8> top in konsole is the best way to check apps
<agu10^> oh, the system monitor
<gr8m8> hit k and type the pid of the app to kill
<jhohn> hmmm, that might be the one
<jhohn> agu10^ said no console pls.
<agu10^> yeah, lol
<jhohn> its easier to use the console
<gr8m8> +1 on that
 * jhohn needs some food
<agu10^> not for me ;)
<agu10^> console means I have to study in order to even use other features I would easily find with a GUI :/
<gr8m8> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<nyl> http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/7981/syamore.png
<nyl> can someone help me
<nyl> don't have keyboard on the device
<tony_> when i install some things, they'r enot in the menu. how do i find where they went?
<gr8m8> tony_:  normally they go to the /usr/bin directory
<tony_> yeah, i just that about apt though. install an app, have to hunt it down
<tony_> may as well just search google
<gr8m8> not all apps have menu entries
<gr8m8> depends on the app
<nyl> can someone explain me how to make it auto login
<nyl> and and start X?
<gr8m8> you can't without kdm or gdm
<gr8m8> you need one of them to set autologin
<nyl> i guess i need some kind of emulator
<ralsina> sure you can.
<ralsina> Adding something like su username -c "startx" in inittab or even rc.local
<ralsina> or whatever the upstart equivalents are/will be ;-)
<gr8m8> that won't work without the environment being setup afaik
<nyl> gonna try to load the system with qemu
 * ralsina has done it, at least a bazillion years ago on Debian
<nyl> and see what i can do
<ralsina> here's what used to work:
<ralsina>  sx:2:respawn:/bin/su - ralsina -c exec xinit >/dev/null 2>&1
<ralsina> On /etc/inittab
<ralsina> And of course a correct .xinitrc in your ~
<gr8m8> doesn't work when console kit is installed
<anna_> after upgrade I can not login anymore. Everytime I do so, the Login screen reapears.
<anna_> login in console modus works, startx works as well, but why does the login screen fail?
<anna_> I got a laptop X60 with Intel 945GM, xorg.log says "can not load module "i810"" could this be the cause? how to solve that?
<ct529> hi guys, anyone who is using desktop activities in kde?
<geekosopher> !anyone | ct529
<ubottu> ct529: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ct529> geekosopher: I would like to have some pointers to good documentation that is all. I have been googling and reading, and then trying but all I can get is quite messy.
<ct529> geekosopher: it seems that either they are not quite well deployed on kubuntu (because what other people can achieve is quite aestetically pleasing) or I am not using the right documentation.
<ct529> geekosopher: I would like to have a nice activity swicther, with several different activities that I can use to show people the flexibility / friendliness of the interface
<ct529> geekosopher: (kde interface)
<ct529> geekosopher: best thing I found is http://hanschen.org/2009/11/17/how-do-you-use-activities/ but cannot reproduce his results
<yofel> hm, the activity switcher should be reachable from teh cashew on the desktop
<yofel> where did he get *that* activitiy switcher from though..
<ct529> yofel: exactly. It looks brilliant.
<ct529> yofel: the cashew one is cumbersome .... :-)
<geekosopher> ct529: funny I reached the same page by myself :)
<yofel> ct529: found it, go to the panel -> add widgets -> activity bar
<yofel> (note: I'm using 4.6 so I hope you have it too)
<ct529> yofel: nope, stuck on 453 .... I am using 1004 lts on a producton machine
<yofel> ct529: do you have 'plasma-widgets-workspace' installed?
<ct529> yofel: wait
<ct529> yofel: yes
<geekosopher> yofel: there is activity bar on 4.5.3 as well
<yofel> good, can't really check this here :/
<ct529> yofel: yes, I found it
<harrison> hello
<ct529> yofel: mmmm .... when I use it to switch activity, it does disappear .... you have to define it within each activity .... also, whenever you add an activity type desktop, it goes back to some default setting instead of using you Desktop settings (if you are using it)
<harrison> hello can someone tell me how stable kde 4.6 rc2 is
<yofel> harrison: rc1 is reasonably stable, I only get one crash on logout, rc2 should be available for kubuntu in a day or 2
<harrison> isnt it out
<yofel> released from KDE yes, but the packaging is stuck a bit
<yofel> should  hopefully be sorted out today
<harrison> cool
<harrison> so how would i install
<yofel> it'll be available at the same place where rc1 is available now, ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<yofel> just check kubuntu.org for the announcement
<harrison> thanks for info - btw any noticable changes in 4.6 or is it all bug fixs
<harrison> well thanks anyway for your time
<yofel> there were a few changes, I don't know all of them though, just look for some 4.6 beta review on the net
<harrison> thanks
<harrison> cya
<ngong> have HDA Intel AD1981HD in laptop Lenovo x60, does not work, e.g. aplay reports cannot find card '0'
<gr8m8> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<JackOfHearts> hello i got question
<JackOfHearts> better to take 900 mg dxm or 450 mg dxm + 150 mg  codein ?
<JackOfHearts> so any one?
<ab> hello
<JackOfHearts> hello
<rork> JackOfHearts: this is hardly the place of asking medical questions
<supermagic> GM
<supermagic> wut did u need to know medical i know some
<DaSkreeCH> Hello I have an issue
<DaSkreeCH>  After putting in my name to kdm I get a Xterm
<DaSkreeCH> I have to run startkde myself
<jhohn> Did you choose failsafe for the session in Login Window somehow?
<DaSkreeCH> Don't think so
<jhohn> Don't think so means unsure ... pls. check
<DaSkreeCH> jhohn: hmm
<DaSkreeCH> apparently I hadn't selected anything
<DaSkreeCH> I have no session at all
<jhohn> if you have a xterm you have a session
<DaSkreeCH> Nothing was selected for the session
<jhohn> moment pls.
<jhohn> DaSkreeCH: pls try: logoff and logon again,  choose "KDE" for session in logon screen (kdm)
<DaSkreeCH> jhohn: That works
<jhohn> it normaly uses the last choise, so if you once start with failsafe it will do so untill you change it
<jhohn> and somehow you once started in failsafe mode
<jhohn> maybe something went wrong in normal startup and kdm started failsafe for chance of repair
<DaSkreeCH> jhohn: looks so. I uninstalled gdm and installed kdm might have done it
<DaSkreeCH> Kdm apparently doesn't set a default
<DaSkreeCH> which means failsafe would be the best choice
<tsev> yo
<thales--> Can anyone help me with a little Plasmoid Development doubt?^^
<rork> thales--: I think #plasma is the best channel to ask, you may also ask your question here.
<jhohn> !anyone | thales--
<ubottu> thales--: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<thales--> Hey, I am creating a plasmoid which has only a label.text and when I dock it on a thin panel it shows its text like if it has a padding = 2px or something, does anyone know how I can fix that?
<chb> just a quick question - is kde 4.6rc2 on the repo yet?
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<jhohn> !Howdy
<BluesKaj> quiet here this morning
<jhohn> chb: on ppa, you need to add ppa:kubuntu-ppa/beta
<jhohn> its afternoon
<jhohn> ;o)
<chb> jhohn, ok - it looks like I'm missing something kde-full: Depends: kdenetwork (>= 4:4.5.90) but it is not going to be installed.
<BluesKaj> chb, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then , sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa ..if you are trying to upgrade kde
<yofel> ch-b: kde-full isn't installable for rc1 since kdenetwork 4.5.90 is missing (didn't build)
<yofel> 4.5.95 seems to build so far so that'll hopefully  be built soon
<ch-b> yofel, ah ok that's what I thought, thanks
<yofel> er, *fixed soon
<Nataniel> do you know some good music mixer with controiling/muting particular programs? veromix would be good, but  it doesn't support  keyboard shourtcut's . Kmix does, but have only one master volume...
<Guest86006> Hallo allerseits.
<Guest86006> Ist da jemand draußen?
<yofel> Guest86006: hallo, hier wird jedoch englisch gesprochen, deutsch bitte in #kubuntu-de
<Guest86006> Sorry
<Guest86006> ok, it seems there is someone.
<Guest86006> I have a problem using kubuntu and I need some quick help
<yofel> fire away, we'll see if I can help
<Guest86006> I have a USB harddisk plugged to my pc. As I inserted an secound usb device, the hd got unmounted/disconnected while ther was some file transfer
<Guest86006> On the hd there is a xfs (!) filesystem.
<Guest86006> I reinsertet the usb harddrive but now it is no more the device sdd but sdf.
<Guest86006> As xfs writes very lazyly to the disk, some of the written data are sill in ram. (dmesg sais, that the device /dev/sdd1 returns an xfs error nr.5)
<Guest86006> I had such a problem on a debian system, but there the same name as before was used, so after reinserting the usb device, all data were written an all went ok
<Guest86006> I do not know whether the device has some critical data written in ram. I deleted files from the hd, so there should not be a big damage, if the data is lost, bt I do not know if other data might be corrupted if I restart my pc
<Guest86006> So: Does anybody has an idea, what I can do to restore the data or - if that's not possible - how I can restore the superblock
<Guest86006> ?
<Guest86006> (a manual mount sais: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdf1)
<yofel> back, had to take care of something, reading..
<yofel> Guest86006: well, try fsck.xfs (?) on the drive I guess, the device name change was probably since the kernel didn't yet throw it out and connected it as a different device
<Guest86006> a fsck.xfs tells me, that I should look at xfs_check and xfs_repair.
<Guest86006> xfs_check sais, ERROR: The filesystem has valuable metadata changes in a log which needs to
<Guest86006> be replayed.  Mount the filesystem to replay the log, and unmount it before
<Guest86006> re-running xfs_check.  If you are unable to mount the filesystem, then use
<Guest86006> the xfs_repair -L option to destroy the log and attempt a repair.
<Guest86006> Note that destroying the log may cause corruption -- please attempt a mount
<FloodBotK3> Guest86006: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest86006> of the filesystem before doing this.
<DarthFrog> If you use "xfs_repair -L", you'd lose any unwritten data.  Mind you, I don't see a way out of your dilemma.
<DarthFrog> And restoring the superblock isn't the issue.
<Guest86006> that's it. I was wondering if could tell the kernel to look at device sdd instead of sdf (or vice versa)
<DarthFrog> Doubt it.  Don't know for certain though.
<Guest86006> ok, no else idea than deleting the canges with xfs_repair -L?
<Guest86006> What changes can be deletet? I mean, is it possible, that after that some files from earlier (before the last umount) get also corrupted?
<DarthFrog> Shouldn't be.  File systems are atomic, I believe, on XFS.
<DarthFrog> BTW, if you mount file systems by UUID, instead of by device name, you will avoid this problem (which shouldn't have occurred in the first place) in future.
<DarthFrog> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Guest86006> I mounted it using the kde feature
<DarthFrog> UUID = Unique Unix ID  or Unix Unique ID. :-)
<Guest86006> I know UUID, but I do not know how to tel kde/plasma to use uuids instead of the normal /dev/sd** files.
<DarthFrog> Guest86006: It really sounds like a bug to me, that the device name was changed on a mounted file system.
<Guest86006> tell - I mean
<DarthFrog> You'd have to do it manually.  Or setup automounting in fstab for that file system.
<Guest86006> I think the problem is a (partially) hardware problem: As I inserted the second device, the usb did not have enough power (current!) to drive all devices. So they were thrown out.
<Guest86006> yes, that would work
<Guest86006> OK, I did it
<Guest86006> I think I have to restart because my kernel seems to know that there was the same uuid mounted and not unmounted.
<Guest86006> see you in 5 min
<christian> ok, back here
<Guest45950> the reboot did the right thing, now I have to check the files.
<Guest45950> One other question:
<Guest45950> Is it possible to configure mount or what else so, that as I insert a special usb-device it get's automatically mounted?
<Mamarok> Guest45950: you can set this in the System settings -> Removable Devices
<Guest45950> No, that's not what I mean. I want it to be mounted by uuid and that seems not possible in system control
<DarthFrog> Guest45950: I'm not sure that would actually solve your issue.  If, as you mention, the USB file system was removed from the system due to it being underpowered, the solution would seem to be to add more power to the USB system.
<DarthFrog> I would do so by using an externally powered USB hub.
<Guest45950> (or not to add that much devices at once)
<DarthFrog> Yes, that would obviate the issue. :-)
<Guest45950> Next order at a electronic seller will contain one.
<DarthFrog> Another idea would be to use the external drive in an eSATA case and connect via the SATA bus, instead of USB.  It would be faster, too.
<Guest45950> Is eSATA with every SATA HD possible?
<DarthFrog> Firewire would be another possibility.
<Guest45950> No, no hardware for firewire in pc, sorry
<DarthFrog> eSATA is SATA, so yes you could do eSATA with any SATA drive.
<Guest45950> ok, thanks a ot till here
<DarthFrog> Your system would need to provide an eSATA port and you'd have to use an eSATA capable external case.
<DarthFrog> But your system would see an external SATA drive exactly the same as any other SATA drive in your system.
<DarthFrog> This is the eSATA case I use with my HD PVR:  http://www.ncix.com/products/?sku=39419&vpn=NST-300SU-BK&manufacture=Vantec
<DarthFrog> Works fine.
<renate> anyone ot there?
<ngong> following an upgrade, the sound chip (Intel HDA / AD1981) is not recognized any longer. aplay -l does not list any device. Tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto. What else can I do?
<agnese> ciao!
<rork> hi agnese
<rork> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<FloridaGuy> in kde 4.6 RC1 is strigi indexing agent has been disabled.....is that part of the new pim thats not ready yet?
<DaSkreeCH> FloridaGuy: No it's not
<FloridaGuy> DaSkreeCH: then what is....everytime i login..i get that messahe
<phoenix_firebrd> FloridaGuy: try #ubuntu+1
<FloridaGuy> what is this......kde 4.6 rc1 ....
<FloridaGuy> Strigi Indexing Agent Has Been Disabled
<FloridaGuy> The Strigi service is not available or fully operational and attempts to rectify this have failed. Therefore indexing of all data stored in the Akonadi PIM service has been disabled, which will severely limit the capabilities of any application using this data.
<FloodBotK3> FloridaGuy: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonio__> hi...I'm having trouble on sound...no sound at all and in kmix, I have no channels
<domux_> do you use pulseaudio or alsa ?
<antonio__> I guess I have both installed...how do I check which one is being used?
<yofel> on maverick pulseaudio is used by default
<domux_> basically when you install ubuntu you already have pulseaudio
<antonio__> should I remove alsa? they used to conflict
<yofel> no, pulseaudio uses alsa for hardware access and only does the mixing mostly, try 'pavucontrol'
<yofel> pulseaudio support in phonon isn't exactly great :S
<antonio__> sill no sound
<domux_> open a terminal and try alsamixer or install pavucontrol
<antonio__> I have both...no mutes on any channel, both seem fine...
<antonio__> another odd thing is, in systemsettings->multimedia I have greyed devices which I think that shouldn't be there...how do I remove them?
<DaSkreeCH> FloridaGuy: Strigi is the indexer that KDE uses by default
<DaSkreeCH> FloridaGuy: It will go through your directories and files and extract relevant information so you can saerch for it easily later
<antonio__> still no sound
<antonio__> what else should I try?
<domux_> try pulseaudio -D
<domux_> what is your daemon.conf in /etc/pulse
<antonio__> sorry had to reboot
<domux_> okay so what did pulseaudio -D say ?
<antonio__> domux_: autch....daemon startup failed
<antonio__> but the process is running
<antonio__> stoping the service doesn't kill it :P
<domux_> kill and start it again
<antonio__> doesn't want to die...it starts again after I kill it
<domux_> ok try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1495550
<solifugus> How can I setup a remote printer?
<solifugus> need to print to a networked printer...
<solifugus> This link says to use kdeprint, but there's no such executable nor package: http://www.kubuntu.org/doc/7.10/printing/C/print.html
<domux_> system settings > printer > select new printer tab and click on new network printer to configure it
<antonio_> domux_: no luck
<domux_> select add*
<domux_> solifugus: select add*
<domux_> antonio_: what's hapen
<antonio_> I ended up removing .pulse and rebooted...still no sound
<domux_> :s ok
<domux_> hum
<antonio_> domux_: looks better :) after removing .pulse, I ran alsamixer and the master channel was muted...I have sound now :)
<antonio_> thanx
<domux_> you welcome ;)
<domux_> antonio_: use pavucontrol ;)
<domux_> if you have some trouble with pulse
<_dreamy> hi, is it safe to have "afterStep" with kubuntu 10.10, i have been having some trouble changing sessions
<domux_> hav no idea
<DaSkreeCH> _dreamy: Should be
<DaSkreeCH> Ubuntu treats sessions a little funny but nothing that's not surmountable
<DaSkreeCH> Is there a plasma-desktop-dbg type package?
<Tm_T> DaSkreeCH: kdebase-workspace-dbg - debugging symbols for the KDE Plasma Workspaces
<DaSkreeCH> Tm_T: Thanks
<Feared> Does anyone here use Chrome?
<stalcup> not on KDE
<yofel> I use chromium from time to time
<stalcup> I like it on mac
<agnese> ciao
<agnese> list
<Feared> Hmm. It seems to have an issue with font smoothing. Makes the bookmark/titlebar text much bigger than it should be.
<Feared> Firefox and Opera seem to be amazingly slow on Linux for me.
<dac> join #ubuntu
<Feared> Firefox takes 6 seconds (literally) to load up google.
<Feared> Chrome instantly.
<Feared> Why? I'm on Kubuntu.
<ecinx> How do i put a cd w/o a cd drive? it's tellingme put disc labeled '..." in the drive '/cdrom/' I have an iso, and the extracted contents in the same  usb stick
<ecinx> feared it is instant in IE9 too
<Feared> Why would I use IE on linux?
<ecinx> Firefox probably has plugins you might want to disable
<Feared> It's a fresh install of firefox.
<Feared> Zero plugins.
<Feared> Excluding the plugin that's installed by default.
<ecinx> I'm not telling you to use IE, but IE tells you the speed of the plugins
<ecinx> so i thought that might help w/ the firefox situation
<ecinx> but 6 seconds means someting is funny
<Feared> Well chrome does the job perfectly. The only issue is the UI. The fonts are larger than it should be.
<Feared> I'll show you.
<Feared> http://i53.tinypic.com/2s7baxf.png
<Feared> Well TinyPic seem'd to want to resize it... -_-
<kaddi> Hi, I just finished installing kubuntu and when I do a apt-get update it says "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<kaddi> " how can I check what program is using the lists atm?
<kaddi> k, nevermind, it's working now, I must have been too quick for kubuntu :p
<ecinx> mine is asking for /cdrom/ I don't have a cd drive just the iso and contents
<ubuntuku> Feared: try disable ipv6
<ecinx> How do i control the brightness on my screen?
<Feared> Hmmm.
<ubuntuku> ecinx: system settings - power management - edit profiles
<Feared> ubuntuku: Thanks, that seem'd to fix it.
<ecinx> ubuntuku: thanks
<kaddi> can I mount the backup image of an entire drive (with several partitions) in kubuntu?
<ecinx> Media changed please insert the disc labled
<ecinx> how do i do that?
<stalcup> this is odd
<stalcup> I finished 4.5.5 and only 6 are showing up on the ppa
<James147> kaddi: most likly, depends on what format its in... it is a raw disk image then "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image /path/to/mountpoint" will do it
<DaSkreeCH> ecinx: what format?
<ecinx> back
<James147> kaddi: o wait, eitire drive... makes things alittle different :S
<kaddi> I think I have found a reply, but I blocked myself out as I'm currently updating
<ecinx> DaSkreeCH: format? I have an iso on the usb drive, and the contents extracted from unetbootin
<kaddi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery see here, you can define an offset when mounting
<kaddi> but I can't determine the offset without installing mmls and I'm running an apt-get upgrade.. so all i need is patience :p
<kaddi> sample command: sudo mount -o loop,offset=16384 file mnt
<ecinx> How do I know my version of KDE
<DaSkreeCH> ecinx: mount hte ISO
<James147> kaddi: :) good to know its not hard
<DaSkreeCH> the
<DaSkreeCH> ecinx: help -> about KDE
<ecinx> thanks
<ecinx> 4.6 RC1
<ecinx> how do i mount?
<sithlord48> ecinx:  mount <device> <folder to mount to>
<ecinx> I tried rightclicking  to mount
<ecinx> ok sithlord48 ill try that
<sithlord48> oh , your mounting an iso. look in the package manager for iso mount
<James147> ^^ if your trying to mount an iso then add "-o loop" to sithlord48 command
<sithlord48> ecinx:  or do taht
<genii-around> You should also probably put -t iso9660
<ecinx> I don't know what the devise  is the USB , it says 964.8 MiB Removable Media
<ecinx> mount  964.8 MiB Removable Media /cdrom/ -o loop
<ecinx> ?
<James147> ecinx: what exactly are you trying to mount?
<ecinx> i have two options, the iso, or the stick
<ecinx> either are the same contents
<rtdos> how do i update the repository list and or remove my installation cd from the list ?
<James147> ecinx: for the iso: "sudo mount -o loop <path to the .iso file> <path to mount point>"...
<DarthFrog> You might have to pass "-t iso9660" to that mount command.
<James147> for the usb: "sudo mount /dev/sdXX <path to mount point>" (where sdXX is the device file for the stick, probally sdb1 sdc1 or similar)
<ecinx> home/ecinx/Documents# sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/ecinx/Desktop/natty-desktop-amd64kB.iso /cdrom/
<James147> ecinx: its better to use /mnt then /cdrom
<ecinx> it's asking me to put something specifically in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<James147> ok then
<ecinx> the line i pasted didn't work
<ecinx> let me try the usb one
<James147> ecinx: did it give an error/.
<ecinx> nope
<James147> ecinx: then it probally worked... does the output of "mount" list it?
<ecinx> I don't knw what you mean
<ecinx> actualy i think it worked
<James147> ecinx: running "mount" by its self will show what devices are mounted
<ecinx> home/ecinx/Documents# sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /home/ecinx/Desktop/natty-desktop-amd64kB.iso /cdrom/
<ecinx> sorry
<ecinx> /dev/loop0 on /cdrom type iso9660 (rw)
<James147> ^^ i would think thats it,
<ecinx> in dolphin i don't see anyting
<ecinx> under /cdrom/
<James147> ecinx: unmount it first then try to remount: "sudo umount /cdrom"
<ecinx> how do i use dir
<ecinx> to list contents?
<James147> ecinx: and use "ls" to use directory conecnts (like you would dir in windows)
<ecinx> whovever made that umount command is lazy
<ecinx> instead of unmount
<James147> :) yeah
<ecinx> that pisses me off, more memorization
<ecinx> and it takes me longer to type umount than unmount
<James147> you get use to it
<ecinx> hehe
<rtdos> just make an alias, ecinx :)
<ecinx> nice
<James147> ecinx: or you can "alias unmount='umount'"  will let you use unmount
<ecinx> thaks
<James147> ^^ add that command to ~/.bashrc  to make it work between sessions
<ecinx> let me jot that down
<ecinx> I use alias a lot in latex
<rtdos> where in .bashrc would you put that command, james?
<ecinx> too much
<James147> rtdos: anywhere, dosnt really matter (well, after the interactive check would be wise) i tend to put it with the other alias commands to keep it neat
<ecinx> almost to the point that i can type formulas faster than handwriting them
<ecinx> anyone with quassel how do i ignore the quits and joins
<James147> ecinx: right click the chat window
<James147> "hide events"
<rtdos> how do i update the repository list and or remove my installation cd from the list ?
<ecinx> James147:  that was easy
<ecinx> i lost the command that i was using
<ecinx> apt-get fix missing
<ecinx> or something like that
<James147> rtdos: "sudo apt-get update" will update it, kpackagekit can edit the list to remove it (or edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly)
<rtdos> how do i keep it from requesting the cd ?
<James147> rtdos: use kpackagekit to remove the repo for the cdrom
<rtdos> oh i see it, thanks.
<ecinx> i can't believe my windows are more stable than linux, i always here the contrary
<James147> ecinx: its likly soemthing you have done/the hardware you are on
<ecinx> my laptop is linux certified
<ecinx> although I didn't install any drivers
<James147> ecinx: whats not stable about it?
<ecinx> and any configurations
<ecinx> many things, when I installed kubuntu
<ecinx> it booted the first time and then didn't work after
<ecinx> now I installed ubuntu, then kdestkop
<ecinx> before installing kdesktop, under gnome or w/e it was it had it's quirks
<ecinx> and now sometimes i need to restart twice before i can put a password on
<ecinx> anyways that's not that important
<ecinx> the more problems i have, the more i learn
<James147> ecinx: :) thats what I like about linux, problems are jsut a learning experence, unlike windows where they are just a problem
<ecinx> you mean the cryptic crash reports?
<ecinx> which never gets a solution
<James147> yeah
<ecinx> hehe
<rtdos> what's the difference between elinks and elinks-lite ?
<ecinx> you don't have to be a programmer to read something you might not understand but will give you a clue
<James147> rtdos: i would guestt its feature set "-lite" having less ^^ to make its more lightweight
<ecinx> windows gives info that is probably referenced with something MS has internally
<James147> ecinx: ^^ being a programmer dosent help in windows :p
<ecinx> I know
<rtdos> looking into it more, james, thanks. :)
<James147> rtdos: unless space is a major consern, then i would just suggest elinks eather then the -lite
<godos> hello
<ecinx> I still get Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<ecinx>  'Ubuntu 11.04 _Natty Narwhal_ - Alpha amd64 (20101202)'
<ecinx> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<godos> i have a problem with my kubuntu system can anybody help me?
<ecinx> don't ask to ask
<ecinx> just ask
<James147> ecinx: what are you trying to do?
<godos> gtl vnc viewer is not running any more
<James147> godos: cant you start it?
<godos> it crashes after loading the first window
<godos> it show the window program for a while and suddenly close
<godos> it worked for one conection
<godos> and when i started again it always crashes
<James147> godos: run it in a terminal, see if it give you any more info
<godos> yes how
<godos> :P
<ecinx> James147: sudo apt-get --fix-missing
<yofel> that should be 'sudo apt-get install --fix-missing' or just -f
<yofel> ah wait, -f was something else
<James147> ecinx: try removing the reference to the cdrom in kpackagekit (or directly in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<ecinx> i don't know how to do that
<yofel> f was fix-broken
<James147> ecinx: open kpackagekit > settings > edit origins ... remove the one forf the cdrom
<godos> it found 0 errors
<ecinx> i can't open kpackagekit
<ecinx> it crashes
<yofel> ecinx: you're using 4.6?
<ecinx> how do i upgrade
<ecinx> yes
<yofel> ecinx: ah, use 'kdesudo software-properties-kde'
<James147> ecinx: then edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the line for the cdrom
<yofel> kpackagekit is known broken, use apt-get or muon for package management
<ecinx> kdesudo software-properties-kde
<ecinx> No protocol specified
<ecinx> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<yofel> ecinx: alt+f2 and enter it there
<James147> yofel: it is? works fine here in 4.5.x
<godos> can you tell me another vnc good viewer?
<yofel> James147: broken with KDE SC 4.6
<godos> gtk vnc is not working
<yofel> at least for us, kpk 0.6.3 works, we have 0.6.2
<James147> godos: krdc (should be installed by default in kubuntu as far as i know)
<godos> yes
<godos> i want to view another pc
<godos> with ubuntu dekstop
<godos> from my kubuntu
<sourcemaker> how can I access the resources in akonadi? For example I can configure a bookmark resource... but which app is using this information via akonadi?
<godos> oups sorry
<godos> i found it
<godos> :))
<godos> thank you
<godos> i have another problem
<godos> i run kubuntu with a netbook with an 23'' external monitor
<godos> i run a command on startup to change the resolution
<godos> but the taskbar is not resizing
<godos> to fit the corners
<ecinx> it doesn't allow me to save
<godos> and every time i startup my pc i need to resize the taskbar
<James147> godos: right click thepanel > panel settings > mode settings > aximize panel
<godos> yes
<godos> but every time i must do that
<ecinx> i tried to edit it with kate
<ecinx> it doesn't allow me to save
<godos> because it changes the resolution to an external monitor
<James147> ecinx: "kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list"
<James147> (kdesudo as you need root premissions to edit the file)
<ecinx> kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ecinx> No protocol specified
<ecinx> kdesudo: cannot connect to X server :0.0
<James147> ecinx: where are you typing teh commands? in konsole?
<ecinx> si
<James147> si?
<ecinx> yes
<ecinx> sorry
<James147> ecinx: ^^ try from krunner (alt+f2)
<ecinx> you can't tabcomplete directories there?
<James147> ecinx: no, but you can copy paste :)
<James147> or you can try a commandline editor like nano (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list)
<ecinx> donee, now do i run 'sudo apt-get update --fix-missing' or sudo apt-get install--fix-missing
<ecinx> i've read vim is pretty good
<ecinx> i'll get to it when i have the time
<James147> ecinx: i would "sudo apt-get update" then the fix missing one
<James147> ecinx: i woudlnt recomand vim now... its takes a long time to learn :) ... but if your intrested it is worth while learning (sudo apt-get install vim ... vim it much better the the horribly vi << that will install it) i suggest running "vimtutor" when you want to learn it
<ecinx> yeah i tried it
<ecinx> it does take a long time to learn
<ecinx> i tried vim tutor too
<ecinx> brain overload
<ecinx> the most important thing to me is kile
<James147> ecinx: about a week to get use to it... 2-4 to become as fast with it as other editors, then any time after that you begin to love it :D
<ecinx> I  ran the fix missng
<ecinx> should i restart?
 * James147 notes that kile has vim style input... although its not as good as the actual vim... and so does kate and kdevelop)
<ecinx> or proceed to getting kile
<James147> ecinx: restart is usually unnneded
<James147> ecinx: unless you ahve upgraded a kernel then just restart what was upgraded... although if your unsure, then a reboot wont hurt (well, at least it shouldnt hurt.. assuming you havent forgotten something)
 * James147 remembers the time he uninstalled grub and forgot to reinstallit again before a reboot...
<ecinx> isn't kile kate withsome latex stuff on?
<ecinx> apt-get install kile?
<James147> ecinx: its kwrite with some latex stuff (kate is kwrite with some other stuff)
<ecinx> ahh
<James147> ecinx: and yes, that should install it
<James147> (well, kate is kwrite with konsole and some other stuff :D )
<ecinx> are you familiar wiht kile?
<James147> ecinx: unsed it once... then went back to vim :)
<ecinx> oh
<ecinx> can't go wrong with vim once set up as you like
<James147> at the time i found the ltex-suite plugin for vim mow to my taste... but now i dont use that any more but jsut vim + a makefile
<ecinx> i heard it kinda suck
<ecinx> it's very old
<James147> it was alright, but it broak the :make command in vim, so i just went to pure Makefiles (since I only really used it for the compiling part... the code completion was nice but a bit weird)
<rysiek|pl> hi guys
<ecinx> i'm an idiot, it takes me 2 seconds to move the mousepad to an icon when i can just touch the screen
<rysiek|pl> anybody else experiencing KMail's CPU hogging during first few minutes after starting it up?
<James147> ecinx: touch screen? nice :)
<ecinx> tablet pc
<rysiek|pl> just a vanilla Kubuntu here
<ecinx> x201
 * James147 wishes he had one :(
<James147> ^^ btw how is kdes touch screen input?
<ecinx> I whished i used the touch screen more it's valued at 250 US
<ecinx> I don't know any of the KDE's touch screen feautres
<ecinx> pinch zoom works in dolphin, and firefox
<James147> ecinx: disable the mouse... then you will either only use the keyboard or learn to use the touch screen... both valid options in my opinion :D
<ecinx> lol nice, but some stuff ill have problems with
<ecinx> things that are too smal like draggin windows and min, close, maximize
<Aderlass> Hello
<Aderlass> Just installed kubuntu and wonder, what the su pass is?
<ecinx> I think when you "touch that area it should do a zoom on that part of the window so you can select what ou want
<ecinx> while kile is still installing i have some other questions
<ecinx> How can i do auto braces {}
<ecinx> and put me inside the braces
<kaddi> is there a way to list installed packages on a system if I'm accessing it from a live-cd?
<James147> ecinx: try playing with the widgets on plasma-desktop
<James147> Aderlass: there is non, use sudo <command> to run a command as root
<James147> Aderlass: its not advised, but you can use "sudo -i" to login as root
<ecinx> How can i exit braces by using the enterkey
<James147> ecinx: you can change the size of the titlebar in system settings
<Aderlass> James147 Can i create a su and use my login only as user, as in other distris? :) i liked that system
<ecinx> i dont know where the widgets are
<James147> Aderlass: creating a root passsword is highly not advised.... you can do anything you need via sudo or sudo -i ... but yes it is possible
<Aderlass> hm okay. :)
<ecinx> I have an icon on the upper right, when i click it says  + add widgets
<ecinx> something shows in the bottom for < 1 second and goes away
<James147> ecinx: that would be the add widget window ... not sure why its disapearing... try right clicking the desktop by where it appears then click add widgets (try to make it so the mouse will end over where the window will appear... probally a focus thing...)
<ecinx> rightclick add widget worked
<ecinx> what widget do you recomend
<James147> ecinx: it depnds on what you want... play with them and you will find ones you like
<ecinx> in windows i used autohotkey
<ecinx> to do {}
<ecinx> i did a hotstring ,br to do {} and put me in the brace
<ecinx> then someone wrote a script for me to check of } is  to the right of the cursor and when that happens 'enter' key does 'right' arrow
<James147> ecinx: i know kate has an auto bracer plugin, although i havent tryed it yet... kile might have the same (if it has plugings)
<ecinx> yes it has kates auto brace
<ecinx> but it's really made for programming
<ecinx> in my vbox i tried to use autohotkey but it didn't work
<ecinx> hmm. i see three versoin of it in synaptic
<ecinx> common, gtk+ , and qt what's that?
<James147> gtk+ is the toolkit gnome uses, qt is the toolkit kde uses
<James147> common is probally needed by both
<ecinx> so i have to do apt-get install autokey-qt
<James147> ecinx: note that in kde you can set up input actions to auto type stuff for you
<ecinx> and apt-get install autokey-common?
<ecinx> how can i do that?
<ecinx> woo, i think kile is done
<James147> ^^ see the system settings > shortcut and gestures > custom shortcuts
<ecinx> kile seems to wrok fine :)
<Aderlass> I'm trying to set up wireless lan on my netbook (Lenovo S12 ION, Braodcom Ethernet/Wifi), enabled the Broadcom wireless Driver (I can choose between STA and B43, tried both) but i can't find any networks
<ecinx> it doesn't accept hotstrings, just CTRL + a letter
<James147> ecinx: ah, guess it wotn work then :P
<ecinx> nope
<kleopatra> Hello i know that on port 34944 a server runs, how can i stop it?
<ecinx> what's a good channel for app suggestions?
#kubuntu 2011-01-07
<gr8m8> kleopatra:  sudo netstat -tulp   should show what the server name is
<Aderlass> Any ideas? :)
<James147> Aderlass: ^^ best to repeat the question so new users know what you are asking :)
<Aderlass> :D
<Aderlass> I'm trying to set up wireless lan on my netbook (Lenovo S12 ION, Braodcom Ethernet/Wifi), enabled the Broadcom wireless Driver (I can choose between STA and B43, tried both) but i can't find any networks
<James147> Aderlass: try running "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan" to force a rescan (just to make sure, replace wlan0 with the actual interface)
<Aderlass> wlan0 Interface doesn't support scanning. I may add that when i use iwconfig eth1 is IEEE 902.11
<Aderlass> *802
<James147> replace wlan0 with eth1 if thats the wireless interface
<hobe_> hallo
<hobe_> ??
<James147> Hi hobe_
<Aderlass> "eth1 Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument"
<hobe_> i dont know were i am
<hobe_> hallo
<hobe_> i come here
<hobe_> i dont know
<James147> hobe_: you are in the kubutnu support channel
<hobe_> ok james hallo
<hobe_> these people all users??
<James147> hobe_: most of them
<Aderlass> <- trying to become one. :D
<hobe_> i want aks something
<hobe_> ask
<James147> then ask :)
<hobe_> i must turn the shift to start my ubuntu
<hobe_> pull push ??
<hobe_> shift
<hobe_> if not i have no good Picture and i mustwait so long time
<hobe_> warum spreche ich nicht Deutsch??
<James147> hobe_: wait for how long?
<hobe_> sometime my soundcard make piep piep or anything
<hobe_> sometime
<hobe_> thats same like wrong pic color anything i dont know
<hobe_> i have fast track on boot RAID
<hobe_> it stops long time and i must shift pull for go on BOOT
<hobe_> James??
<hobe_> HALLO
<hobe_> any one there?
<Mamarok> hobe_: patience :)
<Mamarok> no need to shout
<hobe_> what is patience
<hobe_> ???
<hobe_> div it please
<hobe_> i dont whant shout
<Mamarok> hobe_: if you want to talk German, ask in #kubuntu-de
<Mamarok> patiene = Geduld
<hobe_> i use Uubunu know for 3 MOnth and never thoght my Windows lol
<hobe_> thx
<Mamarok> you are welcome, but keep in mind that it is 01:27 in Germany right now, you might not find many people awake now
<hobe_> its funny but every time these prob
<James147> hobe_: sorry :) i have other things to do so am slow to respond, it sounds like grub is hiding the menu (pressing shift forces it to show the menu) but not timing out...
<James147> hobe_: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/default/grub ?
<James147> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hobe_> i dont anderstand anything
<hobe_> goodbay
<maxjezy> hello, in ubuntu, i'll install KDE-standard
<maxjezy> but, should i use KDM or GDM?
<maxjezy> in the package config when installing it ask me
<James147> maxjezy: dosent really matter, pick which ever one you like more
<maxjezy> James147, what do you use?
<James147> maxjezy: you can swap between them after its installed by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" (or gdm)
<maxjezy> okey, thnx
<James147> maxjezy: i dont use gnome, so kdm
<James147> (kdm is the default on kubuntu, gdm the default on ubuntu)
<maxjezy> i use gdm then
<maxjezy> i just want to try KDE out a bit, looks really nice in the screenshots
<maxjezy> and i want the minitube to work out of box
<James147> maxjezy: kde will be availble as a session option from both gdm and kdm
<maxjezy> James147, i know that, i have been trying it out for some minutes back in the days
<maxjezy> okey, thnx alot so now i go buy some snax then i try out KDE a bit!
<sfears> minitube is not working for me either.  the previews show but no content behind them
<jenov> hola
<jenov> alguien de españa o que hablr castellano porfi
<Aderlass> Is phonon-backend-vlc recommedet?
<valorie> Aderlass: whatever works
<valorie> for me, it's xine
<valorie> vlc used to work well, but now it's crashing on play for me
<valorie> and gst is being worked on too
<valorie> gst is going to be recommended for natty
<rtdos> isn't the command to force fsck on the next reboot "sudo touch fsck" ?
<yofel> it's 'sudo touch /forcefsck'
<James147> rtdos: that will create a file called fsck in the current directory... if creating that file somewhere will force a fsck, then i would think its not the current directory :) my guess would be the root of the file system ( eg / )
<James147> ^^ or that one :0
<rtdos> thanks guys.
<James147> yofel: ^^ my guess is it looks for that file in the root of the drive (ie /home if you have a /home partition and want to check that partition?)
<Abhish> The KDE netbook interface is very nice.
<yofel> IIRC it did behave like that at one point - but looking at current /etc/init/mountall.conf it seems only /forcefsck is supported
<James147> Abhish: it is :)
<James147> yofel: thanks :)
 * James147 need to reboot so will test it ^^
<ecinx> how do i set up my printer?
<rtdos> what does it mean when after doing a sudo touch /forcefsck, it shows x% as non-contiguous and where do i find those log files?
<ecinx> it's a network printter
<yofel> ecinx: tried to set it up in system settings -> printer configuration?
<ecinx> I think that's where I am
<yofel> rtdos: I'm not sure that's logged anywhere by default, latter has to do with framentation I think
<yofel> *fragmentation
<ecinx> location of the LPD network printer
<rtdos> ok, thanks yofel
<ecinx> on hte left i clicked the name of my printer
<ecinx> the name of one of my printers
<ecinx> BRNF22A06 or localhost?
<ecinx> brb i think i got it
<ecinx> localhost didn't work before
<ecinx> it doesn't print. It prints a testpage but can't print form an application
<ecinx> printing from kate works but not from Okular
<James147> yofel: if you care at all, it looks like only /forcefsck is used (the one i created in /home still exsists), but it also looks like that one file checks all the disks (it scaned my thrid disk which dident have the forcefsck on as well)
<ecinx> How do i Print a PDF?
 * James147 would think okular would be able to do that
<ecinx> nothing happens
<ecinx> i can print through kate though
<James147> strange.... sorry, never played with printing so cant help you much, ecinx :(
<ecinx> ok thanks
<ecinx> if i download auto key which do i get autokey-qt or qt and common?
<James147> ecinx: i would think if you downloaded autokey-qt, it will pull -common with it... that is, if it depends on it... if it dosent then you probally dont need it
<ecinx> oh, okay thanks
 * James147 notes that -common package tend to hold data common for different front ends and normally gets pulled in when you download the frontend you want
<Feared> Hmmm.
<rtdos> how do i pipe something to the printer (through the command line) or print a text file (through the command line)
<ubuntu4shane> rtdos: lpr file.txt
<ubuntu4shane> rtdos: however look at the man file for lpr, there are options too, you can specify # of copies, and pages I think
<rtdos> ubuntu4shane, can i also use pipe: more file.txt | lpr ?
<ubuntu4shane> rtdos: ohh, I would think, but I'm not sure, sorry I missed that pipe part.
<rtdos> ubuntu4shane: just wasn't sure the correct format of the pipe :)
<ubuntu4shane> rtdos: I would assume that looks right, if you install cups PDF printer you can test it and play around I think it is something like: more text.txt | lpr -p PDF
<James147> rtdos: rather then more you should probally use cat
<rtdos> ubuntu4shane: isn't there a way to force it to print immediately rather than hold files (i just sent a file to my printer and it appears to be holding it)
<ubuntu4shane> rtdos: I forget the printer specification
<rtdos> ah, cat. forgot to feed the cat (as my instructor would say) :)
<ubuntu4shane> rtdos: hmm, that is odd, I thought it automatically started, let me look at my script
<rtdos> it might be my printer too, it's on a network. (though the sample page printed out fine as well as a test page from my browser)
<rtdos> there now it printed, i'm not sure why the stuff i sent through the command line took longer.
<ubuntu4shane> rtdos: yeah, my script that I use for printing booklets shows this:  lpr -P printername -o media=A4 file.pdf
<ubuntu4shane> rtdos: but you don't need the printer name, it will print to the default printer
<ubuntu4shane> rtdos: not sure why it would be slower, perhaps network traffic jam?
<rtdos> i thought of that. it might be since both are wireless on my network. no biggie. i'm just glad it at least worked. :)
<ubuntu4shane> rtdos: right. :)
<rtdos> brb.
<dennister> fresh install -- x won't load, can anyone help?
<EagleScreen> dennister: hello
<dennister> EagleScreen: hi back...thanks for the greeting
<dennister> can you help with this?
<EagleScreen> did you install restricted drivers before X issue?
<dennister> no restricted drivers needed...very old compaq pIII that i love, so intel video driver
<dennister> it's a brand new install, from the minimal netinst., x has never worked
<dennister> i even installed kde to see if it was a problem with gdm, but no, kdm and gdm don't load...never even get a grey xserver screen
<EagleScreen> dennister: then you have installed Kubuntu 10.10? by netinstall with a minimal install?
<dennister> ack! wrong channel
<dennister> sorry guys...i need debian
<dennister> EagleScreen: you're in the debian channel too, so i'm gonna close this so I don't mix 'em up again :)
<israfil> hello, i have two defect packages, libgcc1 and gcc-4.2. How can i repare them? "sudo apt-get -f install" and "sudo apt-get remove paketname1 paketname2" don't work
<israfil> i mean "sudo apt-get remove gcc-4.2 libgcc1"
<dodo_> hello all
<dodo_> when can we expect kde 4.6 rc2 packages?
<mcurran> How do I stop newly opening windows from activating themselves, even though I click on another active window after selecting open on the first
<James147> mcurran: do you mean from taking focus? if so try turing up the focus stealing prevention level in system settings > window behaviour > window behaviour
<rtdos>  what is gnome shell 2.31.5 ? is it the gnome desktop or something else ?
<James147> israfil: try removing them with dpkg:  "sudo dpkg -r <packagename>"
<israfil> James147: Do i have to change to any directory?
<James147> israfil: no.
<EagleScreen> rtdos: it is a new design of Gnome
<EagleScreen> rtdos: it is what GNOME 3.0 will use
<rtdos> thanks eaglescreen
<rtdos> james don't you mean desktop effects?
<James147> rtdos: i do?
<rtdos> nope. you're right. i was just seeing if i was paying attention. :)
 * James147 is only most paying attention :p  and by that he means not really
<hondo> hey all , Can anyone tell me how to turn off edge flipping?
<EagleScreen> hondo: what edge flipping is, the effect for swtich between windows?
<James147> hondo: under system settings > window behaviour > screen edge
<hondo> EagleScreen: Yes, I use the cube to display Virtual Desktops. When I slide the cursor to the screen edge it flips to another desktop
<hondo> EagleScreen: Thanks I wish that would do it. I can set the screen corner there, but oddly not the edges.
<EagleScreen> hondo: Systemsettings -> Desktop Effects (in Kubuntu 10.10)
<James147> hondo: ^^ "switch desktop on edge" set it to disabpled (on that page)
<ecinx> why doe some aplications, such as firefox 4 look ugly?
<James147> ecinx: because they are gtk applications :p
<ecinx> oh
<ecinx> i remember gtk when i used to use gaim on windows years ago
<ecinx> very ugly
<James147> firefox-kde-support  might help for firefox
<ecinx> ok will do
<EagleScreen> James147, ecinx gtk apps should be reasonable beauty by the kcm-gtk module
<ecinx> EagleScreen: I didn't understand
<hondo> EagleScreen: James147: Doh! I missed that part of the screen. Thanks.
<ecinx> firefox kde support did nothing :(
<James147> ecinx: make sure gtk2-engines-qtcurve  is installed then check system settings > application appearence > gtk...
<EagleScreen> ecinx: there is a tool to manage the appareance of gtk applications in KDE, and if you use a good theme (like Qtcurve) they shouldn't be very ugly
<ecinx> you guys are twins?
<ecinx> gt-en-qt is installed
<James147> ahh, too many keyboards
<ecinx> hmm wonton soup
<FloridaGuy> did a apt-get upgrade....and plymouth went from kubuntu logo to text
<ecinx> maybe the sun in florida ate it
<FloridaGuy> it night time..so sun out
<ecinx> hmm
<ecinx> i'm in florida too
<FloridaGuy> what part
<ecinx> gainesville
<FloridaGuy> leesburg herre
<FloridaGuy> here
<ecinx> ahh... don't know where that's at
<ecinx> im originally from the bronx and last 4 years in miami
<FloridaGuy> about 30 north west of orlando
<Snowhog> FloridaGuy: From a console, try running: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FloridaGuy> 30 min
<ecinx> nice
<FloridaGuy> Snowhog: whats going to do for the plymoth kubuntu logo
<Snowhog> FloridaGuy: 'dist-upgrade' handles dependencies "intelligently". It won't hurt, and it might help.
<FloridaGuy> nothing to upgrade
<FloridaGuy> whats the commands for reslecting the plymouth themes
<ecinx> autocomplete abreviatin isn't working for me in kile
<israfil> hello, can you help me? http://dpaste.com/295116/
<valorie> israfil: you have two ubuntus installed next to one another?
<israfil> i have lucid on one partition and hardy on another
<valorie> interesting
<Abhish> Plasma desktop is suddenly unresponsive.
<Abhish> Rebooted, still no change.
<m_tadeu> are you able to kill it?
<elkng> what the difference between "Regular Kubuntu CD" and "Alternate Kubuntu CD" ?
<James147> elkng: the you will most likly want the regular, the alternative is generally used then the regular one wont do (text installer, for example)
<elkng> can I use the "Alternate CD" to create live USB from live CD?
<elkng> is it possible to do this without live installer with only text installer?
<jhohn> elkng: How to install from USB you can find there-> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick, yes you can use the alternate CD to create your USB install stick
<tsimpson> elkng: no, if you want a live USB then you need the regular one
<tsimpson> the ISO image is just run from the USB device, rather than a CD
<jhohn> tsimpson: sure? Can't use the alternate as live?
<tsimpson> jhohn: the alternate CD image is text-only
<jhohn> yes, but if I want a text onnly live system?
<tsimpson> both would install the same system in the end, but the install interfaces are different (GUI vs text)
<tsimpson> depends what you mean exactly by "live" there
<tsimpson> the ISO is just ran directly from the USB device as opposed to a CD-ROM
<jhohn> run a system from the USB Stick without installing
<elkng> the only reason I want this CD is to create bootable USB flashdrive, am I able create one with text-installer?
<tsimpson> so whatever is on the cd-image is run regardless of the medium
<tsimpson> you can install to a USB device with both installers, but that's different from a "live" USB/CD
<tsimpson> jhohn: the alternate CD has basic sh shell interface (not bash), but nothing special
<ForgeAus> hey all :) so whats new with 10.10 ?
<elkng> is there grub2 in Kubuntu 10.10 ?
<valorie> yes
<Tm_T> elkng: yes, there's an option to choose between grub2 and grub in the installer
<valorie> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Rahvin> list
<javier> Anyone on?
<javier> I need help...
<javier> I just installed Kubuntu 10.10
<javier> I need to know how to mount my Hitachi 500GB external USB drive...
<javier> Hello there!
<harrison> hey folks when is 4.6 rc2 for kubuntu out
<harrison> anyone
<harrison> no one :(
<harrison> 4.6 rc2 for kubuntu coming out at all
<harrison> comeon anyone
<Newbee> hello
<harrison> hey
<Newbee> I have a anoying problem.
<harrison> what is it?
<Newbee> When I use the compositing features of kwin I have sometimes no video (in vlc, dragon, kaffeine...). Miro crashes... . Disabling the compositing solves the problem
<harrison> hmm
<harrison> i had issues
<harrison> what i did was install compiz
<Newbee> Rebooting also let's me use video and compositing for some time. But then the problem returns after a while.
<Newbee> can anybody help? Has anyone a idea what to do?
<harrison> yea really try compiz it will fix
<harrison> kwin is too buggy
<Newbee> so you say I should replace kwin with compiz?
<harrison> yes
<harrison> will fix issues
<Newbee> Isn't kwin needed for some kde-specific things like preview in the panel and so on?
<harrison> just grab deb online and install
<harrison> nope
<harrison> i have compiz running
<harrison> 4.6 rc2 for kubuntu coming out at all
<Newbee> and KDE is working as with comiz as with kwin?
<israfil> hello, i use kubuntu hardy heron and installed the prorietary nvidia driver. The display stays really dark. Can i use kwriteconfig to set the brightnewss of the display?
<adiljan> hi
<adiljan> how to use kubantu?
<adiljan> kubuntu?
<israfil> adiljan: what?
<adiljan> i am new for kubuntu
<adiljan> i am using ubuntu and i wanna try kubuntu now
<israfil> i don't know much, but you could switch to the KDE. You don't need to install Kubuntu newly
<adiljan> I know
<adiljan> thank you
<israfil> no problem
<harrison> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<harrison> thats how you switch
<harrison> takes 1 hour
<israfil> i use kubuntu hardy heron and installed the prorietary nvidia driver. The display stays really dark. Can i use kwriteconfig to set the brightnewss of the display? Or what else can i do?
<kaddi_> Hi, I have a problem with my window decorations. I set the title bar to be green and it works for all themes, except qtcurve, where it just uses the default color  of the widget style. Anyone has an idea where I can fix that?
<daitheflu> hi, I've heard this chan is the good place to ask about PyKDE, is that right ?
<tsimpson> daitheflu: #kubuntu-devel would be better than here, more coders there
<daitheflu> tsimpson: thanks a lot :)
<israfil> hello. Since i installed an proprietary nvidia driver my display stays really dark. What can i do? The nvidia-xserver-settings don't work well for me
<israfil> i use kubuntu hardy heron. I tried the laptop-mode-tools, but they don't work
<kaddi_> when I try to run partitionmanager with kdesudo I get this message: kdesudo(3613) KDESu::KDESuPrivate::KCookie::getXCookie: No X authentication info set for display  ":0"  how can i fix that?
<84XABIUT3> hello all.. does someone know when this workaround will be used? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/604122 i need to put some files on my sd-card..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 604122 in linux (Ubuntu) "mmc0: Got command interrupt 0x00030000 even though no command operation was in progress." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<84XABIUT3> in kubuntu-devel they telled me, there's already a solution which i found here.. what i've to do?
<84XABIUT3> i'm sorry when i stress, but i'm a bit in a hurry.. no one here wo know how i could send some files to my card?
<Gargoyle1976> Is there an IRC for upgrade problems when going from 10.04 to 10.10??
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, this is it
<Peace-> Gargoyle1976: ?
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hey man
<Peace-> ^^
<BluesKaj> hi Peace-
<syl> Hi all
<Gargoyle1976> ok...I have tried to go to 10.10...but it keeps giving the error "can't calculate space(?) for the upgrade" then it bails out
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, how are you installing?
<Guest23280> who can help me?
<Gargoyle1976> btw...semi-new...definitely not afraid of CLI
<Gargoyle1976> KPackageKit
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: Disttrubution upgrade
<Guest23280> I cant update system fro kpackagekit because system is not see the updates
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: man can't type today
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, I'm not a fan of kpackagekit , why not just do , sudo do-release-upgrade , in the terminal
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj:  Ok..I'll try
<Guest23280> I have kubuntu 10.10 and kde 4.5.1, how i can update kde to 4,5,4,
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, and firstly make sure you have no ppas added after you last install, in your sources.list
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: I thought I had removed them all...I'll double check
<Guest23280> who from RUSSIA?
<Peace-> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Guest23280> !ru
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, you can comment them out with # in front
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: I can never remember...where is the file again?
<Peace-> Guest23280: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-454
<BluesKaj> Guest23280, do this in th terminal then update : sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports , then, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, alt +f2 , kdesudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj Thanks!
<DaskreecH> Gargoyle1976: how much space do you have on / ?
<Gargoyle1976> DaskreecH ~80GB  /= ~100GB; /home= ~800GB; swap= ~10GB
<DaskreecH> Gargoyle1976: try sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: 'Could not calculate the upgrade'  is the result.  I have no other sources other than the main one...must be help packages
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, have you done any upgrades pervios to this with in 10.04?
<BluesKaj> h DaskreecH. he did
<rtdos> how do i get the process id of a running program ?
<BluesKaj> rtdos,  system monitor
<rtdos> where would it be located in my menu?
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj Like regular ones?
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj It states everything is up to date
<BluesKaj> rtdos, do need some one put your socks on for every morning too ? :)
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, just try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , first
<rtdos> blueskaj, i do not see it under menu > system or menu > utilities
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj OK
<BluesKaj> rtdos, kmenu /apps/system
<rtdos> blueskaj, i'm there but it's missing, can i execute it from the dialog box (or re-create the menu entry)?
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 , system monitor
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: got a 'Failed to read mirror file' warning
<rtdos> thanks, blues.
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, post your sources.list on pastebin, and post the resulting url here , so we can hae a look
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, did the update quit or stall , or did it continue?
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: working...
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj http://pastebin.com/M7eH2he3
<BluesKaj> Gargoyle1976, is the update finished successfully , some mirrors aren't always available , that's no biggie.
<rtdos> is there a youtube video downloader for kde / kubuntu (or firefox) ?
<BluesKaj> !youtube-dl | rtdos
<BluesKaj> rtdos, anyway install youtube-dl , it's a cli app
<rethus> how can i activate kdm (now i have gdm activatet with gnome)
<BluesKaj> rethus, if you have kubuntu-desktop installed , start kdem at the login
<BluesKaj> err kdm
<rethus> i have choosed gdm on ubuntu-desktop installation
<rethus> so i see no dialoge to choose kdm or gdm
<BluesKaj> rethus, or, ctrl+alt+f1 , sudo service gdm stop , then sudo service kdm start
<BluesKaj> then startx
<BajK_> There will be packages of KDE 4.6 RC2 for 10.10, won't they?
<Peace-> i think yes
<Peace-> wait :) and reload sometime this
<Peace-> http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<BajK_> hm okay
<BajK_> the last time they became available on friday morning, but well, okay
<BajK_> as long as I get them :D since the RC1 is worse than Beta2 was
<Peace-> BajK_: ... dude you should not use rc if you want a stable system :)
<Peace-> BajK_: i have natty and lucid
<Peace-> lucid for stable
<Peace-> no upgrade
<Peace-> natty = the hell of upgrading xxD
<BajK_> it is stable ;D but there are just a few minor inconveniences
<BajK_> Are there already Alfa builds out of natty or is there the daily/nightly snapshots only atm?
<buntu87> whick kernel version does natty use?
<BluesKaj> natty here , there's a lot of changes happening today , 2.6.37-12-generic
<buntu87> Thx BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> BajK_, mostly daily / nightly "snapshots"
<BajK_> Will Ubuntu (not Kubuntu) 11.04 be shipped with Wayland or was that just some rumors?
<buntu87> do you know which version of kubuntu should I use for longer battery life on laptop? I use maverick with KDE - destkop release and battery lasts only half its normal time - 50 mins
<BajK_> buntu87: try installing TLP battery tools
<Peace-> BajK_: wayland?
<Peace-> hahaha
<Peace-> i hope no
<BluesKaj> what's wayland?
<BajK_> Peace-: X sucks. I hope they will go for Wayland at some time :)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: new server X
<BajK_> Peace-: display server, it has nothing to do with X
<Peace-> BluesKaj: o well a server x without a ltos of stuff
<Peace-> BluesKaj: improve performance = 0
<BajK_> buntu87: TLP are some battery tools that allow you switching off many stuff you dont need (bluetooth, wifi, and stuff)
<BluesKaj> like that silly silverlight for IE ?
<rtdos> thanks again, blueskaj, works perfectly.
<BajK_> Peace-: hm
<buntu87> BajK_: which package is it? tlprender?
<BajK_> buntu87: you need an additional ppa installed ppa:linrunner/tlp
<BajK_> and then the package tlp becomes available
<BajK_> starting it with sudo tlp start && sudo tlp bat
<BajK_> this increased batteyr life on my notebook
<BajK_> tlp bat switches to battery mode
<BajK_> I have a detailed description but it is in German unfortunately
<BluesKaj> can someone recall the name of the url-video downloader that works like youtube-dl but for all other video platforms besides flash?
<Peace->  BluesKaj keepvid ?
<buntu87> BajK_: thx
<BluesKaj> Peace-, keepvid's not familiar ...don't think so
<BluesKaj> it's acli app
<Peace-> BluesKaj: try that shoudl work
<Peace-> ahh
<Peace-> dunno
<BajK_> buntu87: I don't know whether you need to run these commands every time you start your system but I added them to my startup script just in case^^
<rethus> whats that : http://uppix.net/9/0/7/c4eb04509cc897f0817c0f1d89c57.jpg
<rethus> above my kontrollbar, some of the systray-icons appear
<jeiworth> hi all, looking for a decent voip softphone for linux, preferably kde/qt. i am currently using twinkle which is quite nice but since the project seems pretty dead you might have a suggestion for another solution with equal capabilities?
<Peace-> jeiworth: skype?
<ralsina> zoiper ?
<jeiworth> Peace-, thx, already have skype, but skype cannot be used as a sip-phone ;)
<jeiworth> ralsina, thx, will take a look
<Peace-> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<DaskreecH> can I source a function within a heredoc?
<FlashDeluxe> hi!! does anybody can tell me how i can really force linux to unmount my usdb-disk? umount -f doesnt work (device busy), lsof and fuser do not replie anything helpful :(
<Peace-> FlashDeluxe: mm nice
<Peace-> xD
<Peace-> looking for something
<Peace-> FlashDeluxe: ok have ytou seen this for example http://ocaoimh.ie/how-to-umount-when-the-device-is-busy/ fuser -m ?
<Peace-> FlashDeluxe: if yes have you used sudo umount stuff?
<FlashDeluxe> Peace- yes i tried that too and i am root
<jeiworth> FlashDeluxe, to me that usually happens when i am still within the folder of the usb stick, either with dolphin or in a shell
<FlashDeluxe> jeiworth: No, theres only one shell open and i am not at the mountpoint or on the disk
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> strange
<Peace-> kde' version?
<FlashDeluxe> its a server
<Peace-> buntu kernel version ?
<FlashDeluxe> 2.6.26-2-vserver-amd64
<Peace-> so kde doesn't run ?
<Peace-> right?
<FlashDeluxe> there is no gui on it, its a server ;)
<Peace-> are you sure someservice is not using the folder?
<Peace-> i am sorry but i am a server ignorant
<Peace-> i guess some service is using the stuff
<FlashDeluxe> maybe, but i cannot find out
<FlashDeluxe> i unplugged the usb drie
<FlashDeluxe> *drive
<FlashDeluxe> but its still there, mounted
<Peace-> filesystem?
<FlashDeluxe> xfs
<FlashDeluxe> and there has to be sth wrong, dmesg says Filesystem "sdf1": xfs_log_force: error 5 returned.
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> could be the stuff your are looking for
<FlashDeluxe> so is there a way to just kick the mount away?
<Peace-> FlashDeluxe: http://www.google.it/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=device+busy+linux+umount#sclient=psy&hl=it&q=xfs_log_force:+error+5+returned.+umount&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&pbx=1&fp=cb3bac95fcb517ef
<Peace-> FlashDeluxe: xD bad news i seee
<Peace-> invastigate for it
<FlashDeluxe> i did
<FlashDeluxe> theres no solution, so i just want to kill it
<Peace-> letme see if there is a way
<Peace-> FlashDeluxe: i can't find anysolution fast
<Peace-> fast solution
<FlashDeluxe> Peace- you know what? Then i will go home now :)
<Peace-> yea :D
<FlashDeluxe> thats the best solutio, thanks for help! have a nice weekend :)
<phoenix_firebrd> !gles
<BajK_> yes man, 4.6 RC 2 out :)
<phoenix_firebrd> what is gles
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: is kde 4.6 rc2 available for kubuntu?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd:  looka at this when it cames  http://www.kubuntu.org/news
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: good
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: what is gles
<BajK_> phoenix_firebrd: for 10 minutes :D
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: sorry i couldnt get you
<phoenix_firebrd> gles= OpenGL for Embedded System
<BajK_> phoenix_firebrd: ?
<BajK_> hm, who needs a macbook if he can have a nice aluminium notebook for 750 euro with kubuntu  :P
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: thats right
<BajK_> KDE looks so noble with that shiny transparent panel and the glarry display :P :)
<BajK_> glossy
<phoenix_firebrd> today i installed kubuntu in my friends laptop
<phoenix_firebrd> stumbled upon a bug
<BajK_> hm, nice, no more restore animation in window grid :) yay
<phoenix_firebrd> windows is no match for kubuntu
<BajK_> *g*
<BajK_> hm it seems they changed the plasma taskbar theme in rc2 :(
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: starting form rc2?
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: in rc1 i didnt notice any changes
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: the file copying animation overlay is superb
<BajK_> yes, in rc2
<BajK_> i just installed it on my notebook
<BajK_> the buttons are smaller in height
<BajK_> and they are now "Pressed" when a window has focus instead of iluminated
<BajK_> and they have a more contrast outline
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: so you like it?
<BajK_> no.
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: hmmm
<BajK_> of course, it is just because you are used to the older ones but they are smaller
<BajK_> and the margins are different
<BajK_> to the bottom there is a bigger margin
<BajK_> which renders them smaller and it looks nbad
<BajK_> so I know what I will do before upgrading on my compouter :P
<BajK_> save the plasma theme
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: you will get use to it
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: wont it be available
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: in kde planet a fellow wants to trade his macbook for a thinkpad heh.
<BajK_> seen it
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: very funny
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: is rc2 stable?
<ep> Having difficulties installing a new HP printer on 10.04. I installed hplip and hplib gui.  connected via usb cable.   Utilty doesn't find it
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: have you tried xsane?
<BajK_> /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktoptheme/default/widgets/tasks.sgvz just copy this file and you'll keep the original style :P
<BajK_> phoenix_firebrd: I use kde 4.6 since beta 1 and it rocks
<BajK_> RC2 is much better than RC1
<BajK_> Rc1 was a regression compared to beta 2
<BajK_> hm, kpackagekit still crashes when opening it not from systemsettings
<ep> i cant really even find the printer install utilily :)  I'm trying to do simple
<ep> start me from scratch --- please
<phoenix_firebrd> ep:is your printer detected.
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: ya
<djustice> BajK_: kpkgkit prob needs a rebuild for 4.6rc2 libs
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: what about bluedevil
<ep> i dont think so but how do i check phoenix
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: use this command "sudo lsusb"
<BajK_> phoenix_firebrd: I dont use bluedevil, since I dont need it and it doesnt recognize my bluetooth on the notebook at all :P
<BajK_> djustice: hm okay, so it's the old version= that explains everything, thx
<BajK_> RC2 feels a bit slower than RC1 in terms of window resizing and stuff
<BajK_> dolphin is a pain to use
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: are you a beginner
<ep> beginner but can do command line:  Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:032a Hewlett-Packard
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: good
<ep> looks like the only line that might apply
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: install the xsane app and try
<ep> xsane is already installed
<ep> try it, how?
<phoenix_firebrd> run the app
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: run the app
<ep> it's command line?
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: no
<ep> where is it
<ep> i just did sudo aptituted install xsane  ---  No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<seanvk> Hi, how are folks connecting to an EAP TLS network with KDE? It doesn't appear to be supported with the KDE plasmoid applet or the Knetworkmanager. I have had to use a wpa_supplicant script
<ep> so thats where i'm at, maybe it isn't installed
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: try with kpackagekit
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: thats bad
<ep> i'm better with the command line :)
<ep> i'll try
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: what is the kernel version used in rc2?
<ep> kpackagekit, i never use
<ep> so  it's all new
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: why is that so
<ep> it confuses me... the interface
<ep> it's hard to search
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: its very simple
<ep> i dont know which icon means it's already installed and which icons means it uninstalled
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: any way you install the xsane app
<phoenix_firebrd> who is flooding?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: xane?
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: skanlite?
<ep> phoenix kpackkit search for xsane listed 6 items .... the top one has a gray X next to it (what does that mean??)   it says its a featureful graphical frontend for sane
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: that means that is not installed. thats is the one you should install now
<ep> gotcha
<Peace-> ep: you need a scanner program ?
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i havent tried those
<Peace-> ep: kubuntu ---___> skanlite
<Peace-> xane si for gnome
<ep> geeze i hit apply and nothing happens
<phoenix_firebrd> ep:did you press the install button
<Peace-> ep: open a terminal
<Peace-> ep: sudo apt-get install skanlite
<Peace-> .
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: press the install button next to the app and then press the apply button
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: if this doesnt work then let his try your idea
<ep> there is no install button and i was never prompted for a root password
<ep> i hate kpackagekit
<Peace-> ep: kid ... open a terminal
<BajK_> phoenix_firebrd: sorry, was having dinner. ehm its a normal 10.10 I doubt kde would change the kernel
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: Peace-is trying to help you can you try his idea
<sithlord48> shane4ubuntu: are you around?
<ep> okaay peace/phoenix_firebrd i'm install have to upgrade  libplasma first
<ep> hang on
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: are you sure?
<BajK_> phoenix_firebrd: its 2.6.35-24-generic-pae
<ep> done
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: you upgraded your normal installation right?
<Peace-> BajK_: kde is a desktop environment kernel recognizes hardware so...
<Peace-> ep: did you install skanlite?
<ep> Peace-: yes i did
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: in the daily builds they use a different kernel version
<BajK_> phoenix_firebrd: yep, added the beta ppa and did dist-upgrade
<BajK_> as usual ;)
<Peace-> ep: always in the terminal skanlite
<BajK_> hm, but it feels much slower than RC1
<ep> ok
<Peace-> BajK_: try to create a new user...
<BajK_> especially plasma extenders lag when opening, dolphin reacts slower and especially window maximizing takes much longer
<Peace-> upgrading kde ----> rename $HOME/.kde could help
<sithlord48> :( whats happend to the kubuntu ppa?  it refuses to let me finish an upgrade to 4.5.4 (shane4ubuntu ... im wonder if you resolved this)
<Peace-> sithlord48: tooo much people?
<BajK_> so i'll restart using the ati graphics, maybe this works a bit smoother for now
<sithlord48> Peace-: dependcy issues..
<Peace-> sithlord48: tried with sudo apt-get -f install ?
<sithlord48> Peace-:  yup.
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: installed?
<sithlord48> i got it down to 19 un upgraded..
<BajK_> Peace-: but so I lose all my activities and stuff
<ep> isnt there a search for printer gui?  I never foond... i'd intsall skan-heay (or whatever) i need to
<ep> yes skanlite is installed
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: working?
<Peace-> BajK_: upgrading  kde -> could be a issue with configuration files...
<Peace-> BajK_: anywayu
<Peace-> BajK_: i use to create a new user...
<sithlord48> Peace-:  make that 23 not upgraded.. , installed the kubuntu ppa and backport ppa..
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: that is not a proper way
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: i use kubuntu since 3 year
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: so
<Peace-> i didn't mess the system
<ep> Peace-: No devices found
<Peace-> ever
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: you create a new user for every upgrade?
<BajK_> i did never create a new use r:D
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: try the xsane app
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: i create a new user alway when i upgrade , i understand if there is something of wrong in the hold
<Peace-> and i fix
<Peace-> :)
<phoenix_firebrd> BajK_: :)
<Peace-> old
<Peace-> ep:  2 ways the scanner is not plugged
<BajK_> but I'll give it a try renaming .kde ;)
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: i feel that its improper
<Peace-> ep: or there is not the driver
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: ep@ephome:~$ sudo aptitude install xsane-common    (gives me no packages will be installed or upgraded)
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: if you are kde guy you should know that upgrading kde there is the possibility to get a bad confgiuration files in the new kde that could mess kde
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: try sudo aptitude install xsane
<sithlord48> i have never ever made a new user for a kde upgrade...
<Peace-> sithlord48:  luck
<phoenix_firebrd> sithlord48: good
<phoenix_firebrd> sithlord48: i too
<Peace-> sithlord48: a lots of people got problems
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: same message
<sithlord48> Peace-: idk i have done way to many upgrades on to many systems for it to be just luck
<BajK_> hö :D i just deleted .kde and all my configs are still there
<BajK_> hm ti seems it just re-renamed that folder
<Peace-> sithlord48: i support kubuntu here since 3 year i have seen a lots of people not one pc
<ep> i think theres a driver this a newer monochrome laser printer and HP supports it
<sithlord48> idk why it says  i need old packages. for some reason to install kubuntu-desktop
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/all/xsane-common/download
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: wait
<ep> i checked before purchase... checked the ubuntu forums
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> ep: usb?
<Peace-> ep: lsusb
<sithlord48> its annoying cause i just reinstalled to avoid fixing this issue and it seams to be a repository issue. i don't get
<ep> Peace-: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 03f0:032a Hewlett-Packard
<Peace-> ep: mm strange hp should be supported well
<Peace-> ep: i have hp and i use skanlite
<Peace-> that use xane engine
<Peace-> anyway..
<Peace-> let me see
<ep> model p1102w  (a cheapie)
<ep> but new
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: http://ftp.csie.ncu.edu.tw/Linux/Ubuntu/pool/main/x/xsane/
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: try the 5 th nov 2009
<Peace-> ep: ok should works
<ep> why wont it install otherwise ?    WHy zero package listed?
<Peace-> ep: run this : hp-check
<BajK_> KDE 4.6 rocks :P
<ep> installing it Peace-
<Peace-> BajK_: solved?
<ep> Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library development files...
<ep> error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/COMPILE TIME ONLY dependency.
<Peace-> renaming .kde?
<Peace-> ep: oh wow you have a messed repository i guess...
<Peace-> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Kubuntu are divided into various sections. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ep> now we're getting somewhere :0
<Gargoyle1976> BluesKaj: still out there?.. Never did finish the upgrade
<ep> what repo do i need
<Peace-> ep: read the documentation
<ep> Peace-:  i will thanks for the help.  gotta run now  I think it will work once xsane actually gets installed... i'll get back for help if i need it
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: thanks too
<BajK_> Peace-: nope. It seems to track my actons.
<BajK_> Neither renaming on console nor in dolphin takes effect
<ecinx>  the abrevs in kile doesn't work for me
<mark_> ecinx ?
<Gargoyle1976> 10.10 upgrade bails out while 'calculating the changes'
<sithlord48> Gargoyle1976: do you have any manually installed packages?
<Gargoyle1976> sithlord48: yes I'm sure I do...but how do I remove or exclude them?
<sithlord48> intresting using sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a crashes...
<sithlord48> Gargoyle1976:  try doing so by orign  under manual (you need synaptic or maybe muon for that)
<sithlord48> Gargoyle1976: if you dont' have synaptic use "sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install synaptic" to install it quickly
<Gargoyle1976> I have synaptic
<Gargoyle1976> sithlord48 I have synaptic
<sithlord48> ok under the orgin section (on the right) look for manual you should get a list of them
<sithlord48> Gargoyle1976: will you have to click the origin button first to see the list of repos installed.
<Gargoyle1976> sithlord48: ok
<sithlord48> Gargoyle1976:  i had to do it too last night cause i had a bunch of debian stuff installed before my upgrade (don't ask)
<Gargoyle1976> sithlord48: ok..clicked and looking at it
<sithlord48> look for manual or manually (i don't remeber the exact wording..)
<ecinx> markus___:  the hotstrings, or macros
<sithlord48> then on the left you can see the packages, sort by install status by clicking on the header of the installed coloum..
<Gargoyle1976> sithlord48: ok...so anything w/out ubuntu repo needs to be uninstalled?
<sithlord48> no just manually installed packages (like ones that you downloaded a .deb for)
<sithlord48> Gargoyle1976: you can leave the medibuntu repo, wine, virtualbox, ppa's
<sithlord48> Gargoyle1976: as well as any packages installed from those repositorys
<Gargoyle1976> sithlord48: how can I dell if it has been install from a deb?
<sithlord48> its orgin will be "manual"
<sithlord48> you have to click on the manual section of orgin, WAIT  iirc its really labeled "locally " or "local"
<francesco_> Salve, sto usando Kubuntu 10.10 su un laptop DELL 1558 con un card-reader di modello sconosciuto che non fa il suo dovere, c'è modo di scoprire il modello ed eventualmente vedere se mai funzionerà?
<Peace-> !it | francesco_ e daje
<ubottu> francesco_ e daje: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<francesco_> Hi! I'm using a Kubuntu 10.10 on a DELL 1558 laptop with an unknown card reader, is there any way to find out its model and, even more important, if it would ever work?
<sithlord48> francesco_:  put a card in it ..
<BajK_> hm resuming from hibernation makes the whole thing freaz
<BajK_> freeze
<francesco_> sithlord48: nothing happens
<sithlord48> francesco_: you should be prompted to mount the disk , most card readers i have seen "just work"
<sithlord48> shane4ubuntu:
<sithlord48> shane4ubuntu: how did u fix your broken upgrade to kde 4.5.4?
<sithlord48> shane4ubuntu:  i upgraed my netbook to maverick and now i have that issue..
<m477> what does makefile?
<m477> do
<sithlord48> m477: sets rules for building (compiling) a program
<m477> sithlord48: thank you
<sithlord48> m477: your welcome ,
<smooph1> hey guys ... whats the name of the package that lets you decide which grub entry to boot to in kde ?
<Gargoyle1976> sithlord48: still not working...crap
<sithlord48> Gargoyle1976: :(
<sithlord48> Gargoyle1976: gl , i have to go.
<Gargoyle1976> Well dang
<BajK_> I doubt Kubuntu would run on a Celeron 1,4 GHz, 512 MB Ram, Mobile Intel 940 GML and 512 MB of Ram smoothly, will it? :D
<genii-around> BajK_: It will run, but perhaps not with all compositing effects feasible to use
<BajK_> genii-around: hmm i'll test it :D but since on my external HDD effects dont work, dont ask why,
<BajK_> it always says "Compositing is not available due to:"
<BajK_> and thjat's it
<genii-around> BajK_: Is the external drive USB or eSATA ?
<BajK_> USB
<genii-around> BajK_: Probably data transfer is too slow
<BajK_> and what has this to do with effects? :D
<hondo> Hey All, any idea how to get the icon of/in a panel  to the right side of the panel -- right justified if you will?
<BajK_> it used to work, i think before i installed 4.6 beta 2
<Ascavasaion> I installed Gnome through Kubuntu, then restarted with Gnome... I then went to synaptic and uninstalled KDE... It then asked me to stop KDM which I did and then it went to console and froze on "* Checking battery state"
<genii-around> BajK_: When the computer is tied up fetching files a lot (like it must do when fetching them from an external drive) it counts against the overall performance of the desktop and makes it more likely effects will be turned off to try and improve things
<BajK_> hm but it does not even allow me to enable them. and IT SAYS NO reason
<BajK_> and it worked quite fine on my office computer
<BajK_> but now it is unavailable since kde 4.6
<BajK_> and sometimes effects are even enabled but systemsettings say they cannot
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: Or anybody, help on install hp printer.   xsane is now installed.... still doesnt find device.
<ep> hp-check -->  HP Device 0x32a at 001:002: warning:     Device URI: (Makeuri FAILED)
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: not working?
<ep> hp-check --> error: User needs to be member of group 'lp' to enable print, scan & fax. User member of group 'lpadmin'.
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: did you try starting xsane with sudo?
<ep> yes not working
<ep> yes i did and it said "DONT DO THIS unless you are GOD  its dangerous
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: you should add your user to the lp group
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: goto system settings
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: select user management
<phoenix_firebrd> ep:  you there?
<ep> i'm at system settings | user managment yes
<ep> i'm the only user btw
<phoenix_firebrd> in that under user accounts tab , double click your account name , you will get a dialog box
<ep> got it
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: in that select the privileges and groups tab,on the right coloumn select the lpadmin
<Gargoyle1976> getting frustrated... Can't go to 10.10!
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: hmm, it's already checked
<phoenix_firebrd> Gargoyle1976: what do you mean by Can't go to 10.10!
<Gargoyle1976> phoenix_firebrd: having issues upgrading to 10.10
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: select lp
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: done, it was unchecked btw
<phoenix_firebrd> Gargoyle1976: for 10.04?
<Gargoyle1976> phoenix_firebrd: yep
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: apply and ok
<BajK_> lol I love linux progammers, they have a sens of humor :D
<phoenix_firebrd> Gargoyle1976: whats happening
<phoenix_firebrd> Gargoyle1976: black screen?
<BajK_> oh, forgot to scroll down :D
<ep> done, retyr xsane?
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: ya
<phoenix_firebrd> Gargoyle1976: ?
<Gargoyle1976> phoenix_firebrd won't calculate changes or something
<ep> okay still not finding the device... maybe i need the new driver as its a newer model?
<phoenix_firebrd> Gargoyle1976: can you paste the error message here
<Gargoyle1976> crap gotta go
<phoenix_firebrd> ep:  try after restarting your system
<ep> brb
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: ok
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: rebooted and xsane gives "no devices available"
<ep> i run it from the command line
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: with sudo?
<ep> not yet :)
<genii-around> Shouldn't use just "sudo" with X apps anyways
<ep> i gave me a nasty message when tried that so i bailed out
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: whats your scanner again
<ep> no scanner its a simple monochrome laser printer model  P1102w
<ep> They say the printer is fully supported, but requires hplip version 3.10.4+ (ubuntu forums)
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: ha ha ha
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-:  and me thought you asked for a scanner software
<ep> :(
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: i dont know why i didnt think about that even when it said clearly lp
<ep> it's confusing in your end, im sure
<Peace-> phoenix_firebrd: well it's a all printer scanner
<ep> dealing with so much incoming i mean
<Peace-> and stuff like that
<Peace-> that is managed with hpsoftware
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: no
<Peace-> no?
<ep> Peace no, it's a cheap black and white laser printer (wireless)
<Peace-> omg
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: its a driver issue i think
<phoenix_firebrd> Peace-: ha ha ha
 * Peace- anyway... looks like he had bad repository anyway...
<ep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1479670
<phoenix_firebrd> i agree
<Peace-> ep: hp-setup ?
<Peace-> ep: sudo hp-setup?
<ep> Now thats what i've been looking for all along :P
<ep> ah, i run hp-setup choose usb and it doesnt discover the device
<ep> but lsusb lists it
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: did you try this
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: they clearly say that you need the new version 3.x+
<phoenix_firebrd> ep:http://sourceforge.net/projects/hplip/
<ep> so how i just run the deb?
<ep> never done that, need a help file
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: its not a deb
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: its a binary file
<ep> ok i'll download it
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: make its an executable
<ep> yeah i understand
<ep> downloading now... 20 meg connection is slow today
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: no problem
<phoenix_firebrd> what client are you using to chat here?
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: what client are you using to chat here?
<ep> i'm using quassel
<ep> it's completed downloading
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: install it
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: do you know that quassel support nickname completion?
<ep> just open konsole and sudo ./hp*.run  (right?)
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: ya
<noaXess> hey all
<noaXess> have installed gimp in a english kubuntu...
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: did you make it an executable first?
<ep> phoenix_firebrd:  yes i use nick complete (tab key)
<phoenix_firebrd> ep:  good
<noaXess> how can i install german language just for gimp? how is the package called?
<ep> i will change to x perm
<noaXess> or just install gimp-help-de?
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: i couldnt get you
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: "couldn't get me?"
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: running hplib, choost automatic ?
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: what do you mean by "i will change to x perm"
<ep> automatic custom or quit
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: automatic
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: sry sloppy type... i meant set exe perm
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: oh
<Guilo> Hi !
<Guilo> I am planning to build a media center with Kubuntu and XBMC
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: this is quite a process, it builds on the fly or somthing.
<Guilo> I have question regarding hardware. As the computer will only be plugged through HDMI, what graphic card or motherboard should I use so that it can display bios and ttys. Any ? Or is there a feature to look for ?
<phoenix_firebrd> noaXess: will this do good for you http://docs.gimp.org/2.6/de/
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: ya
<noaXess> phoenix_firebrd: hm.. not really.. cause the customer want the interface to german ;)
<BluesKaj> Guilo, I'm using hdmi from graphics card to a 42" plasma , as we speak ..everything works
<ep> r
<phoenix_firebrd> Guilo: your question will be better answered in #hardware channel
<Guilo> BluesKaj : Ok, thanks and what boot. Do you see boot screen on your screen ? The wonder is : can I install Kubuntu with HDMI (regarding to drivers) and go to bios. BTW, which card/motherboard do you have ?
<Guilo> phoenix_firebrd : Ok Thanks
<noaXess> phoenix_firebrd: i see that gimp in ubuntu is available just in english..
<BluesKaj> Guilo, use the hdmi to one of your tv hdmi inputs and you should be fine...it the same as any other monitor , you'll just have adjust fonts to be much larger
<phoenix_firebrd> noaXess: dont know about that
<noaXess> ok
<phoenix_firebrd> noaXess: i havent checked that
<phoenix_firebrd> ep:  still installing?
<Guilo>  : The fact is that my only knownledge about this is my laptop which only displays through HDMI when activated in NVIDIA panel but as it is a laptop it might be totally diffrent
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: everything seemed to go well until:"The printer you are trying to setup requires a binary driver plug-in and it failed to install."
<BluesKaj> Guilo, I'm having good luck with older 8000series and 7000series nvidia cards , there are a few probs with the newer 2and 300 series
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: however hpsetup at least finds the device now
<Guilo> I can't join IRC it says I must be invited : is it a private channel ?
<Guilo> I can't join "hardware*
<phoenix_firebrd> Guilo: you have to register first
<BluesKaj> Guilo, try the hdmi out to your tv if you have the hdmi cable , it should work
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: wait
<domux__> Guilo: same for me i hav a laptop with a 8400MGT and the HDMI work fine !
<Guilo> just plug and play ? no configuration with the driver ? I have such a behaviour on windows with my laptop but not with kubuntu (I have nvidia card)
<domux__> no configuration needed
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: i'll brb,  a restart can't hurt at this point
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> Guilo: i asked if it is possible to output on hdmi before the driver is loaded right?
<domux__> only plug into your tv goto the nvidia panel enable the twinview and apply
<Guilo> yes this is the exact question
<phoenix_firebrd> Guilo: my question?
<Guilo> yes, your question is exactly what I am wondering
<phoenix_firebrd> Guilo: if thats the case what domux__say cant help
 * BluesKaj wonders what's taking so long , it won't break Guilo :)
<Guilo> yes
<domux__> Guilo: yea my apologizes just misunderstood !
<Guilo> no worry !
<BluesKaj> Guilo, the driver loads before login screen
<Guilo> Yes but how will I perform the installation of Kubuntu ?
<Guilo> Installation will not load proprietary driver and I am not sure the open source one supports HDMI output
<phoenix_firebrd> Guilo: i have never seen a person using dual screen before loading the driver. in your case check if any latest graphics card support  such a standalone funtion
<Guilo> That's what I am looking for, I am heading to  #hardware
<Guilo> Thanks for your support
<phoenix_firebrd> Guilo: you have to register first. the fellow there are little bit cranky and they dont like noobs
<phoenix_firebrd> Guilo: good luck
<Guilo> Thank you bye
<phoenix_firebrd> Guilo: bye
<domux__> Guilo: bye
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: are you there?
<ep> phoenix_firebrd: yeah but i cant stay long .... it might be working not sure.... can't figure out how to load the paper (lol)
<ep> gotta rtfm
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: rtfm?
<genii-around> phoenix_firebrd: Basically "Read The Fabulous Manual"
<phoenix_firebrd> genii-around: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: is the software installed?
<ep> i got an error message about the binary not instaling but i think it might be working anyway, not sure :)
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: is it connected through wifi?
<ep> no phoenix_firebrd, i only have a wired router... i was hoping to just use the usb cable for the time being.  That should be possible, no?
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: ya that will work
<Nismine> Can anyone help me getting flash to work with FF4?
<ep> but i'm having trouble still loading the paper... these instructions suck
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: try the help line
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: but take care of the phone $$$
<ep> okay it stll has a problem and i'm running out of time.... thanks for the help phoenix_firebrd.  I'll be back later
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: welcome
<ep> were making progress at least
<phoenix_firebrd> ep: ya
<BluesKaj> Nismine, reinstall flashplugin-installer
<phoenix_firebrd> what is ff4?
<Nismine> BluesKaj: I did.
<Nismine> Firefox 4
<domux__> Nismine: don't forget that FF 4 is a beta version
<BluesKaj> Nismine, are you on natty
<phoenix_firebrd> Nismine: did you do it with the builtin installer?
<Nismine> I did it with Kpackagekit. Not natty.
<phoenix_firebrd> Nismine: domux__is right
<phoenix_firebrd> Nismine: is the flash working in other browsers
<Nismine> phoenix_firebrd: Well it should still work. It does work with other browsers.
<BluesKaj> Nismine, the reason I asked is the new kubuntu dev release natty uses FF4 as default
<phoenix_firebrd> wow
<Nismine> BluesKaj: Does flash work on natty?
<BluesKaj> yup
<phoenix_firebrd> Nismine: do you get any error messages in bash?
<BluesKaj> Nismine, but it should work on maverick
<Nismine> I think the problem is that FF4 doesn't have a real installer, it comes in a folder.
<phoenix_firebrd> kubuntu daily build is not updated to the latest kde 4.6 rc2
<Nismine> phoenix_firebrd: How do I check?
<phoenix_firebrd> Nismine: wiat
<phoenix_firebrd> Nismine: wait
<Nismine> the bash errors?
<phoenix_firebrd> Nismine: start firefox from terminal
<Nismine> Oh great, now windows keep opening.
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: we do have 4.6 rc2
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: just now i downloaded and saw it, it says 4.6 rc1
<yofel> btw. there are daily builds for firefox-4.0 in the mozilla daily ppa (reasonably stable for me)
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: installed or trying?
<yofel> hm, beta ppa has 4.5.95 and natty too - only bindings is 4.5.90 since that's stuck
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats 4.0 beta 8 right?
<yofel> phoenix_firebrd: I have rc2 installed in natty here
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: you installed via ppa right?
<yofel> firefox or kde?
<yofel> kde is from natty archive, firefox from ppa
<yofel> as for firefox, it's a development snapshot: 4.0~b9~hg20110104r59999+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i am talking about a daily build
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: about natty
<yofel> aaah, sorry, misunderstood
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: someone here said rc2 is little bit slower is that true
<yofel> so far feels about the same, dpends on *what* is slower for him
<phoenix_firebrd> him?
<yofel> you said *someone*
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: oh
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: he ment dolphin
<yofel> feels the same here, but my system is pretty fast
<yofel> or maybe I'm just not sensitive enough after dolphin beta1 slowliness
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: until rc1 in natty daily builds its a fast
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: havent tried rc2
<yofel> without hal beta1 was slow as hell since it waited for it to start
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: are you still using hal?
<yofel> nope
<sithlord48> ne one have a link the the daily build for natty?
<yofel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/daily-live/current/
<sithlord48> yofel: thank you , you just saved me a bunch of searching , for some reason i can never find it
<phoenix_firebrd> sithlord48: the build dosent contain kde rc2 yet
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: is there a log for daily builds?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: so that we can see the changes
<yofel> there *is*.... now let me find it....
<yofel> firefox search bar is indeed awesome http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-archive/cd-build-logs/
<genii-around> There is also http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/  which is a good jumpoff point to see what is failing to build from sources, etc
<Nismine> Alright guys, it worked after I downloaded the 64bit Firefox instead.
<phoenix_firebrd> Nismine: good
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: it says 4.5.95 that means its rc2 right?
<yofel> that's rc2 right
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: but waht i downloaded showed rc1
<yofel> maybe it's only partly rc2
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: i will check that
<Sentynel> Do we know when kpackagekit is likely to be fixed?
<phoenix_firebrd> Sentynel: in 10.10?
<Sentynel> phoenix_firebrd: with KDE4.6
<sithlord48> phoenix_firebrd:  thats ok , cause it has better then maverick's stock kde, that i can't seam to upgrade from to 4.5.4..
<phoenix_firebrd> Sentynel: its not yet fixed in rc2
<Sentynel> phoenix_firebrd: yeah, I know, I just did the upgrade
<Sentynel> wondering if there was any news
<phoenix_firebrd> Sentynel: have you tried muon?
<Sentynel> phoenix_firebrd: it's not overly a problem; I can just use apt-get or aptitude
<Sentynel> just curious really
<phoenix_firebrd> sithlord48: you have a problem upgrading?
<phoenix_firebrd> Sentynel: muon is better than kpackagekit
<Sentynel> phoenix_firebrd: I only occasionally use a graphical package manager anyway; just makes searching a little easier sometimes
<Sentynel> muon reminds me rather too much of synaptic
<yofel> well, it's intended as an advanced package manager like synaptic
<Sentynel> that would be why then
<postdocboy> I have a samba problem. I am trying to connect to a winXP computer on my campus network using kubuntu 10.10. I keep getting denied access even though I  can connect with the same username and password using ubuntu 10.10. Is there something I need to configure?
<sithlord48> phoenix_firebrd: yea when i upgrade w/ the kubnutu ppa to kde 4.5.4 it throws all sorts of dependcy issues..
<sithlord48> phoenix_firebrd:  in not worried i;ll give natty a try first
<phoenix_firebrd> sithlord48: ya there was a problem with the weather widget backend something called ion
<Sentynel> sithlord48: I have a suspicion you may need to manually tell it to remove libweather-ion4a and replace it with libweather-ion5
<Sentynel> yeah, that
<yofel> sithlord48: I fear 4.5.4 is somewhat broken currently, there was an accident with 4.5.5 so 4.5.4 is partly gone :/
<Sentynel> after that it should behave
<sithlord48> idk this is a fresh insstall
<yofel> 4.5.5 should be out in a day or 2 fixing that
<sithlord48> it wants stuff from 4.5.1-4.5.3 and complains a lot..
<sithlord48> i will try natty , worst case i have to file some bug reports, i don't really need the netbook to work so its all good
<phoenix_firebrd> sithlord48: can you wait till 26?
<sithlord48> phoenix_firebrd:  the 26th.?
<phoenix_firebrd> sithlord48: jan 26
<sithlord48> for 4.5.5.?
<phoenix_firebrd> sithlord48: 4.6
<sithlord48> why should i not install natty?
<phoenix_firebrd> sithlord48: some of the componets are buggy eg. kpackagekit
<yofel> you can as long as you understand that natty is under development and can stop working anytime
<sithlord48> phoenix_firebrd:  i plan to use muon
<phoenix_firebrd> sithlord48: then go on try it
<sithlord48> yofel:  yup i was using kde 4.0 when that was in beta so yea i seen it happen too
<sithlord48> well the packages were beta..
<sithlord48> the only think idk about is if i should back up my ~/ incause i want to install maverick later ,
<sithlord48> and thats not a big deal either, but its nice to have my settings saved for me
<Tekk_> what package provides the mig command?
<phoenix_firebrd> i am going now, bye all
<hobe_> hallo
<hobe_> how is there
<hobe_> someone here
<DarthFrog> Nobody but us chickens.
<hobe_> i am from germany and you come from
<hobe_> ??
<hobe_> i get Ubuntu for these
<hobe_> what you try
<hobe_> Hallo ??
<hobe_> no one tell something
<yofel> hobe_: a) please calm down - if you have a question please ask it and wait patiently for an answer b) you can speak german in #kubuntu-de
<DarthFrog> I am from Canada.  But please remember this is a support channel for Kubuntu, not Ubuntu.  And it is not a channel for general chat.  #Kubuntu-offtopic is the general chat channel.
<hobe_> guten abend
<hobe_> Hallo
<hobe_> ist hier wer da ?
<hobe_> HUhu
<DarthFrog> !de | hobe
<ubottu> hobe: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<yofel> hobe_: -> #kubuntu-de
<hobe__> i dont know
<yofel> hobe__: you don't know what?
<hobe__> it was here ready for use on my ubuntu under Sftw
<oldchap> hi, i'm trying to upgrade my karmic to lucid but i got all the time "warning: failed to read mirror file"
<hobe__> nothing here
<hobe__> mirror file ??
<hobe__> karmic ??
<DarthFrog> hobe__: If you wish to have support for your Ubuntu installation, please join #Ubuntu.
<hobe__> i use ubuntu you have Kubuntu thats diverent
<yofel> or #ubuntu-de for that matter
<oldchap> i'm using kubuntu
<hobe__> waht the diverent
<hobe__> s
<DarthFrog> hobe__: Kubuntu is a version of Ubuntu.  It uses KDE instead of GNOME.
<oldchap> yeah I know
<DarthFrog> It is only a matter of personal choice which you use, KDE or GNOME.
<oldchap> so from 9.10 to 10.04 stable
<yofel> oldchap: odd error, sure your network connection works fine?
<oldchap> no problem with that
<hobe__> ok if i whant use another one can i have my Progr everything at the OLD
<hobe__> ???
<sithlord48> hobe__: yes,
<hobe__> ok for example
<oldchap> there has been reported issues with that but i have had no success
<hobe__> I use now SUSE
<hobe__> it WORKS
<hobe__> i dont lose my HArddrive Progr
<oldchap> i've upgraded successfully my laptop but desktop fails
<Sentynel> oldchap: just a thought, try opening the software sources configuration and changing the "download from" option
<sithlord48> what do u want to do hobe__?
<oldchap> i removed all the obsolete and local packages
<hobe__> i tell you
<oldchap> but that didn't help
<hobe__> I use 20years Win but now i use for 2 Month Ubuntu
<hobe__> Why i tell you
<hobe__> I good a Sager Nootebock from USA
<hobe__> it was an RAID on Board
<hobe__> NOthing install on it
<hobe__> Ubuntu WORKS
<yofel> so what's your problem?
<hobe__> and Know i use it very HAPPY
<sithlord48> hobe__:  you want to try kubuntu ?
<oldchap> yofel: i got the warning: failed to read mirror file and the upgrade stops
<hobe__> I read know of many Linux Versions
<hobe__> example Kubuntu
<hobe__> SUSE
<oldchap> yofel: that comes after updating repository information
<hobe__> but have know these working
<yofel> oldchap: that was for hobe__ but anyway, did you try Sentynels idea?
<sithlord48> well you don't have to install kubuntu from the cd if you have ubuntu installed.
<hobe__> update ?? it works ??
<yofel> oldchap: and how did you try to upgrade? do-release-upgrade?
<hobe__> ok i understand
<oldchap> yofel: yep
<sithlord48> yofel:  no i didn't if i can get my netbook up  i can try it , currenty i have grub broken..
<hobe__> and what is this NAME MAverik or something ??
<sithlord48> hobe__:  if you want to try kubuntu . you can install the kubuntu-desktop package,
<yofel> sithlord48: hm?
<yofel> hobe__: that's the name of the release 'Kubuntu Maverick Meerkat 10.10'
<hobe__> ok Ubuntusoftwarecenter ?
<sithlord48> hobe__:  if you want to upgrade to maverick from lucid , you can do so off the internet. bewarned these kinds of upgrades are not 100% perfect
<yofel> hobe__: that's for Ubuntu, we use kpackagekit
<mrneeg> hello, i have always been a super fan of kubuntu, but im wondering how to fix the upside down webcam image? ;-)
<hobe__> tray these release upgrade
<sithlord48> hobe__:  there is a chance you can break the system when you do so , if you are ok w/ that possibility then go for the release upgrade
<mrneeg> im using a UVC? cam in a asus laptop. its upside down, for cheese i can flip it, but for skype not
<oldchap> sentynel: what do you mean with download option, different mirror site?
<Sentynel> oldchap: yeah
<hobe__> oh ok now another thing , he talk about Cam it dont found on my Sager icl Ubuntu
<GodFinger> hmm
<sithlord48> yofel:  my netbook w/ the mostly broken kde has not grub atm to try Sentynel suggestion
<hobe__> someone an Idee
<yofel> sithlord48: his suggestion was for oldchap, not you
<sithlord48> hobe__:  i don't understand what your asking
<sithlord48> yofel: ah .see i mised a lot :P
<oldchap> sentynel: aptitude update, and aptitude safe-upgrade works fine with current mirror
<Sentynel> oldchap: doesn't necessarily mean that mirror has files for 10.04 though
<hobe__> Kubuntu is an Upgrade ?? i can use it on Ubuntu install
<sithlord48> hobe__:  NO. kubuntu is not an upgrade of ubuntu
<sithlord48> hobe__:  kubuntu uses a differnet desktop interface called "kde"
<hobe__> ok what is it very diverent or something??
<hobe__> KDE ??
<sithlord48> hobe__:  it has its own programs for desktop tasks
<maco> yes
<hobe__> ok gread
<sithlord48> hobe__:  you can have both Gnome (what ubuntu uses) and Kde (what kubuntu uses) at the same time
<hobe__> wow suck good
<hobe__> i can try own my Desk
<hobe__> thats very very good
<sithlord48> hobe__: if you want to try the kde you can do so by installing the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<GodFinger> any suggestion for ICQ and MSN messenger for kubuntu other than Kopete?
<hobe__> ????OKOKOK
<sithlord48> hobe__:  to use kde after install you log out and from the sessions menu select kde (you will see this menu on the log in scree)
<sithlord48> screen*)
<oldchap> sentynel: no success with different mirror
<hobe__> I can use than MSN ???
<oldchap> sentynel: the same error
<sithlord48> hobe__:  you can use msn w/ kopete (kde default) or pidgin or about 100 different im clients
<hobe__> slow slow please i have no idea
<Sentynel> oldchap: weird... you could try downloading the 10.04 alternate cd and using that as the source for the upgrade
<GodFinger> yes but what about ICQ?
<hobe__> a lidle i understand know
<sithlord48> hobe__:  there are many progams to use msn , and yes you can use gnome programs in kde and kde programs in gnome
<oldchap> sentynel: i found discussion wiht same problem in net but no clear answer how to solve it
<sithlord48> and i like this new splash screen for natty :D
<oldchap> sentynel: removing all the 3rd party packages was the only common hint and I've done that
<yofel> sithlord48: you mean the login splash background?
<hobe__> sorry again i dont whant to check your TIME but what do the People here ?
<sithlord48> yofel:  the splash and netbook background
<yofel> sithlord48: ah, that should become the new kdm theme too I think (called horos)
<sithlord48> yofel:  i like it , the old one was to bright
<oldchap> sentynel: what happens if i just replace karmic with lucid in sources.list and do apt-get update and dist-upgrade
<Sentynel> oldchap: that's very very not recommended as an update method
<sithlord48> the best part about this netbook is i have opendrivers for everthing so it all just works :D
<oldchap> yeah I know
<maco> oldchap: thats not really the recommended way
<maco> oldchap: if you want to do online upgrade, use "sudo do-release-upgrade" -- it has extra hints to make sure obsolete packages and conflicts dont break things
<oldchap> maco: it won't work, i got warning: failed to read mirror file
<sithlord48> hobe__:  you got that all ?
<oldchap> maco: i've tried to solve that last four hours
<maco> oldchap: are you fully up to date on your current version?
<oldchap> maco: i've done several time aptitude update and safe-upgrade
<yofel> oldchap: do full-upgrade too
<maco> what about full-upgrade?
<oldchap> yofel: done that too
<sithlord48> i see what you mean about kpackagekit sucking in this natty disk.. it just crashed the installer :(
<yofel> sithlord48: it's fixed in kpackagekit, but we don't have the new version yet
<sithlord48> yofel: will i be able to install ?
<yofel> using muon or apt-get sure
<hobe__> mom please
<sithlord48> yofel: i mean natty will i be able to install
<yofel> sithlord48: or do you mean the system installer?
<yofel> ah..
<yofel> hm, I know the others reported issues in +1, but try it - no guarantee
<sithlord48> yofel: as far as i care k packagekit needs to do two things, install the system and install muon..
<sithlord48> askually just the system i can do everything else w/ apt-get :P
<yofel> sithlord48: no, install system is ubiquitys job (live disk)
<yofel> !info ubiquity
<ubottu> ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.8 (maverick), package size 4041 kB, installed size 14260 kB
<sithlord48> yofel:  oh yea... lol
<genii-around> I had the installer chunk out on me today with a bunch of python errors
<sithlord48> yup
<sithlord48> python errors..., after setting time zone..
<sithlord48> and it seams to be formating my hd in the background still..
<yofel> well, could be that it's still installing, just the UI crashed (not sure how ubi works)
<genii-around> sithlord48: I let it get to where it was at something like 90% on the bar above and then it stalled there. My box actually booted but only to CLI and with odd hostname like Korak
<sithlord48> genii-around:  i think i could live w/ that.. but yea it needs the input to set the system up..
<yofel> yeah, it now suggests a default hostname which looked rather odd here
<genii-around> Also it had no user with 1001 uid, had to boot to single-user and make one
<genii-around> ( and also add it to the groups it should be in)
<sithlord48> genii-around:  im not susprised at all since you never got to put in a user name..
<sithlord48> ok then i guess im install maverick..
<oldchap> i'm getting tired with (k)ubuntu, dvb-c works perfectyly with 7.04, epg stopped working with 8.04, with 9.10 dvb is not working at all
<sithlord48> can i cheat and install natty server version then just kubuntu-desktop?
<geneiros> Hi everyone
<geneiros> Can anyone help me...i installed today kubuntu 10.10 and if i try to update to kde 4.5.4 it gives me a huge amount of dependencies error...
<geneiros> some packages are 4.5.5 and others are 4.5.4
<sithlord48> yes it does
<geneiros> how can i update?
<ep> Got my hp printer working via their drivers.  It prints the HP test page and also a Pdf file I tested.  Any idea why it won't print a simple text file opened with kate?  It prints some faded squiggly lines instead of text.
<valorie> geneiros: that sounds like a packaging mixup
<valorie> please stop by #kubuntu-devel and talk about your experience
<valorie> perhaps they can help you sort it out
<sithlord48> geneiros: i have no idea... im having a simalar issue.
<geneiros> it started today because yesterday it updated well...
<ep> ah it looks like the kate print dialog gives a listing the same printer with different suffixes  hp_modelxxx_01  and hp_modelxxx02 etc...  obviously some don't work
<samuel_> hey guys, just having a little problem , my computer was suspended to ram while amarok was doing the extra packages download, and everything froze, so i restarted my computer, and now i cant use the package manager to install anything anymore as it is coming up with a "waiting for package lock". any suggestions ?
<Sentynel> samuel_: what happens if you open konsole and do sudo dpkg --configure --pending
<kaddi> how do I get thunderbird to open links in firefox? Firefox is set as default browser and I have added network.protocol-handler.app.http pointing to /usr/bin/firefox in the options
<samuel_> Sentynel: well now its downloading the rest :P
<yofel> kaddi: open thunderbird settings -> attachments and edit settings for http and https
<kaddi> yofel: there's no entry for http or https, how can I create one?
<yofel> hm, should be created when you open the first link of that type
<kaddi> yofel: it's not getting created just tried again
<ep> I cant seem to fix my printing problem.   Files (txt) I open with kate will not print correctly but if I open them with openoffice, they print just fine.  Also other stuff prints fine.  My only problem is with kate.
<yofel> I don't know how then :/
<m0rfeo_> ciao
<hondo> Hey all -- Can anyone tell me how to "right justify" the content of a panel in Kubuntu 10.10?
<sithlord48> hondo:  add a spacer to the left?
<sithlord48> hondo: click the cashe and choose more options if your talkig about the whole panel
<kaddi> fixed it with: sudo update-alternatives --verbose --config x-www-browser
<hondo> sithlord48: If I place one single Icon onto the panel it will be placed all the way to the left. This seems odd (and new) to me.
<hondo> I added a new panel today
<sithlord48> you in that case you might want to use a spacer on the panel and be sure to drop stuff on the right side of it
<hondo> sithlord48: Is this new?
<sithlord48> no click the cashew and choose add spacer.. then you can mouse over it to drag it around
<sithlord48> you will need to click and hold to drag...
<ecinx> is there any reason a keyboard shortcut won't work but a menu item might?
<Sentynel> ecinx: conflict on that key binding, or otherwise something else capturing it?
<sithlord48> ecinx:  example
<hondo> sithlord48: I guess I never noticed this before because I had so many Icons in the panel.
<ecinx> sithlord48: abreviation complete in kile
<ecinx> i have autokey on, is that a problem?
<sithlord48> ecinx: ? never used it..
<ecinx> yes that was the problem i guess
<ecinx> it worked when i exit auto key
<ecinx> well, it worked once, that's it
<ecinx> doesn't work anymroe
<ecinx> i need an autocorrrect or snippets program
<cba123> For some reason, Dolphin seems to have crashed on me.  This has happened a few times before, and I can only seem to fix it with a full reboot.  Any ideas as to how I could fic this without having to reboot?
<cba123> fix*
<yofel> first we would need the backtrace of the crash so we know where it crashes
<cba123> yofel, Where would I get that?
<Sentynel> cba123: do you get a crash report box pop up when it crashes? if so, it's on the developer information tab
<yofel> when the crash notification comes up go to 'developer information' and let it retrace it there
<cba123> Oh, ok, I did that once, I'll have to remember next time then.
#kubuntu 2011-01-08
<system_2011> Anyone there?
<poyntz> ayy
<poyntz> is kubuntu mav heaps brighter than win 7 or is that just me?
<James147> poyntz: i wouldent have said so....
<poyntz> James147: is there anyway to make the white in ff and chrome and oo word less bright?
<James147> poyntz: on a laptop?
<poyntz> James147: yep
<James147> poyntz: then turn down the back light (click on the battery widget)
<sithlord48> is medibuntu up for natty?
<poyntz> top stuff on linux-image-2.6.35-24 ! my distro now acts like its on 64-bit =D
<poyntz> can anyone help me get omaque working?
<poyntz> pls explain this to me ~ http://pastebin.com/W4t2duc8
<Patricia> my ubuntu not be riding my stick alone, I need to manually mount
<rtdos> help! every once in awhile while i'm working in an application: firefox, kate, terminal, etc. KDE will what appears to re-initiate my login causing me to lose everything.  Is this a known issue?
<James147> rtdos: not seen it do that before :s ... could you see if it happens with a new user?
<rtdos> i'll try a new account and keep you posted.
<elkng> why dont they put "Midnight Commander" in "kubuntu live CD" ?
<rtdos> here is my xsession-errors log, james147:   http://pastebin.com/LQXxKqRQ
<rtdos> james, here is my log from /var/log/X.0.log  -   http://pastebin.com/GJuXS6ch
<James147> elkng: my guess is space...
<James147> and most people dont need it
<lazarus_> kde is alot better than it used to be
<James147> lazarus_: when was `use to be`? :)
<elkng> James147: for space issues they could remove... X or KDE but not mc
<James147> elkng: ^^ then maby you want a different distrabution
<Sentynel> elkng: did you typo "#slackware" as "#kubuntu"?
<Sentynel> we're the nice fluffy GUI lot
<rtdos> here is the OLD log James147 - http://pastebin.com/LcrYN4yv
 * James147 isnt very good at finding stuff in the xorg longs :(
<James147> logs ^^
<lazarus_> they arnt too hard to understand
<James147> lazarus_: just never been bothered to look at or understand them
<James147> ^^ or needed to
<lazarus_> im still not used to kubuntu
<elkng> there is an nc.obenbsd, why not original netcat?
<Sentynel> elkng: because the openbsd netcat has more features including ipv6 support, I should think
<rtdos> are there addtional plugins available for krunner than what is provided?
<James147> rtdos: yes try looking at http://kde-look.org/
<Sentynel> rtdos: http://kde-apps.org/content/search.php search for "krunner" here
<James147> Sentynel: :D
<Sentynel> haha, nice
<rtdos> is there a way to do a grep search through the command line?
<rtdos> ....to look for krunner plugins?
<James147> rtdos: what are you trying to achieve?
<Sentynel> rtdos: um, well, you could probably scrape the output from the search for plugin information and pipe that through grep, but, er, it's a bit impractical
<rtdos> i was wondering if i needed a plug into search my local directory for scripts (and execute them)
<Sentynel> easiest way of doing that would just be to add your local directory to the path
<rtdos> i can get my scripts to work through the command line but not through krunner.
<rtdos> in .bashrc, correct sentynel?
<Sentynel> rtdos: yeah, something like this
<James147> rtdos: ^^ thatss a bad idea
<Sentynel> export PATH=/some/directory:$PATH
<Sentynel> as James147 says, though, just adding your home directory isn't very sensible
<rtdos> how come?
<Sentynel> it'd be better to have a separate folder containing or symlinking to things you want in the path
<rtdos> like a folder that contains my scripts?
<James147> rtdos: first: the krunner working directory wont change... so you wont really acomplish much... and it opens allot of potential bad things from happening... mostly you begin to forget what is being run..
<Sentynel> well, the working directory may not be a problem depending on what the scripts do
<James147> rtdos: what you should do is create a folder (ie ~/bin) place your scripts in there (or just a symlink to the scripts in there) then add that absalute path to ~/.bashrc
<Sentynel> I wouldn't have thought you'd want to run working directory specific stuff in krunner
<James147> relitive paths in your PATH varible are a VERY BAD idea ^^
<rtdos> so how this is what it would like like in my .bashrc file "export PATH=/bin/scripts:$PATH" ?
<James147> ^^ (add the absalute path to ~/bin to bashrc that is.. ie the line "PATH=~/bin/:$PATH"
<James147> rtdos: ^^ come to think of it... i think ~/bin might already be in teh standard bashrc
<lazarus_> howdy
<rtdos> you mean "PATH=~/bin/scripts:$PATH" ?
<Sentynel> James147: it's not in mine, but this install dates back from 8.10 or so so it might have been added
<James147> ... if it isent then its also best to check to see if the dirstory exists as well
<Sentynel> my own $PATH includes something like /home/sam/python/bin
<rtdos> i just created the directory scripts under ~/bin
<James147> rtdos: yes, if thats where your scripts are (although, generally people put the scripts directly in the bin folder... or symlinks there from a script folder)
<rtdos> (that way I can back up my scripts by just copying the folder)
<James147> rtdos: something like this is a good idea: http://pastebin.com/PV84bF9i (added to your ~/.bashrc that is)
<rtdos> ok, thanks. i'll try that.
 * James147 's .bashrc has gotten really long :S
<Sentynel> James147: how long is long?
<James147> 2 lines short of 2--
<James147> 200
<Sentynel> hm, that's pretty long
<Sentynel> mine's 128 at the moment
<James147> :D but has lots of cool stuff in it
<rtdos> better than CMD.EXE   :D
<Sentynel> rtdos: don't even joke about that, man
<James147> ^^ though to be fair, mine is synced over about 5 computers and 3 different distros :) so has a bit of redundency in it
<Sentynel> heh, I'm nowhere near that organised
<Sentynel> I keep trying to use aliases I haven't got on my laptop and stuff
<James147> Sentynel:  :) yeah, i use to do that... and thats why i now sync it over dropbox ... its nice having one change echo through my computers
<James147> http://pastebin.com/gFVJBqmj ^^ thats what mine looks like atm
<James147> ^^ still need to find a better way to see if a program is installed :S
<Sentynel> checking for output from which is what I'd do
<James147> Sentynel: atm I just throw the output away and see if it return successfully... but along the same lines :)
<Sentynel> yeah
<James147> just feels a bit hackish :)
<Sentynel> I can't think of anything neater that can reliably be assumed to be present on $DISTRO
<elkng> where can I type in address of my dns server? there is no /etc/resolv.conf
<James147> elkng: then create one ^^ note that dhclient will overwrite that file though if you use it (at least I think it dose)
<elkng> James147: thanks
<rtdos> funny thing is, i understand .bashrc better than autorun.bat/config.sys :)
<rtdos> thanks james
<rtdos> thanks sentynel
<James147> rtdos: thats because bashrc is written in bash... and bash isent designed to be stupidly hard to understand... most of the time ;)
<rtdos> hehe, 'most' of the time. :)
<James147> rtdos:  :) yeah lines like: PS1="${EMK}${UC}\u${EMK}@${UC}\h ${EMB}\${NEW_PWD}${EMK}${UC}\\$ ${NONE}"   take a while to understand :)
<Sentynel> James147: I'd have expected there to be a way to make, say, if [ -f aptitude ] $PATH aware, but there doesn't appear to be, which leaves which
<ashok> hi
<Nemco> #kubuntu-es
<rtdos> how do i remove activities from the activities panel?
<James147> rtdos: click teh stop button (a square) then click the x
<rtdos> done. i had over a dozen. i wonder if that was what was causing my xserver to crash earlier?
<ecinx> hey James147
<James147> hey ecinx
<ecinx> i've been all over the place with this stuff
<ecinx> my kile isn't working properly, the code complete part of it
<ecinx> i've tried a lot of programs and they all have their pros, but I can't find a unified solution of the features
<ecinx> I like the snippet thing in gedit
<ecinx> some stuff from texclipse, and kile. I think if i knew how to edit the plugin in texclipse i would be golden
<ecinx> James147: how do I install kile 2.1b5? from synaptic i only get b4
 * James147 shrugs... he dosent use kile anymore... but thinks that you may need to compile it from source if it isent in the repos
<James147> ^^ you could see if its in the beta or backports repo... but if it isent then you might need to build it from source
 * James147 has found kubuntu (and well any release based os) to be lacking if you want to balance on the bleeding edge for most of the software you use... finds the rolling release model better for that...
<ecinx> James147: how do i check that?
<James147> ecinx: do you have either the backports or beta repo enabled>
<ecinx> i don't know what that is ill check
<James147> ecinx: which verion of kde are you on?
<ecinx> 4.6 rc 1
<valorie> you'll have beta
<valorie> and you'll get rc2 if you update/upgrade
<valorie> it's out
<James147> yup :)
 * valorie is on rc2 now
<James147> ecinx: ^^ which means that if kile isent b5 after you upgrade then its unlily to be in the beta repo and you might have to compile from source if you want it :)
<ecinx> how do i upgrade?
<ecinx> this is the kde version that came when i installed k desktop two days ago
<James147> ecinx: then you must of had the beta repo enabled from before you have kde
<James147> ecinx: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  or run kpackagekit
<James147> valorie: ^^ any problems with the upgrade as of yet?
<valorie> nope
<ecinx> kpackagekit doesnt work in rc1
<valorie> oh well, kpackagekit is crashy
<valorie> but I haven't tried again
<ecinx> only reason i even considered upgrading but i forgot about it
<valorie> let's see
<ecinx> valorie: if you got to systems setting sand go to programs you can access it
<ecinx> but you can't install anythign since it doesn't ask for a password
<valorie> I took the opportunity to install muon
<valorie> I've got apt
<valorie> that's fine
<James147> ecinx: then run: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"  :)
<valorie> I mostly used kpk for search
<ecinx> in the terminal or alt f2?
<James147> valorie: yeah, i find it much quicker to use apt-get or aptitude :0
<James147> valorie: , hell... i oly really use kpackagekit to remove repos if i nede to :)
<James147> ecinx: any terminal should do
<valorie> I've found it useful in all kinds of ways, but muon will do
<valorie> as a backup
<valorie> until it stops crashing, which it still is
<ecinx> since you don't use kile what do you use?
<James147> ecinx: mostly vim :)
<James147> (+makefiles :D )
<ecinx> sweet
<ecinx> Do i need to restart?
<James147> ecinx: did you get a new kernel?
<ecinx> no
<James147> ecinx: then no :)
<James147> ecinx: i would restart kdm though (logout, it should be on of the options on the login screen)
<ecinx> so how do i see if my KDE updated?
<ecinx> okays brb
<James147> ecinx: then logback in and in any kde program > help > about kde
<ecinx> same ol rc1
<valorie> I wouldn't be sure about that
<valorie> check the Help > About KDE in any KDE app
<ecinx> that's what i did
<valorie> Platform Version 4.5.95 (4.6 RC2) from Konversation
<James147> ecinx: try running the command again (just to make sure) "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ecinx> wait
<ecinx> this only works for kubuntu?
<James147> ecinx: what are you in atm?
<valorie> well, do you have KDE installed?
<ecinx> ubuntu
<valorie> you are upgrading KDE
<ecinx> valorie:  yes
<valorie> so it will only affect KDE apps
<James147> ecinx: kubuntu and ubuntu share the same repos, so the command should upgrade both (given they ahve the beta repos and kde installed)
<valorie> quassel being one of those
<ecinx> i got kde from kubuntudesktop
<James147> ecinx: then you have kubuntu (effectivly)
<ecinx> nice :)
<ecinx> initially i tried to install it straight up, kubuntu that is , but I forgot what the problem was but it didn't work right
<James147> ecinx: i suggest trying the command again (if it dosne t upgrade anything then you can try chaning your mirror... or waiting ffor your mirror to sync)
<Hama> Hi, i would like tu ask you, if you have some experience witch installing Kubuntu Mobile ARM to HTC Dream?
<ecinx> the star in synaptic means there's an upgrade for it?
 * James147 dosnt use synaptic so wouldnt know
<ecinx> I think so because they are the only ones that give me an optoin to upgrade when i right click them
<James147> ecinx: possibally ^^ the command i gave you above, however, will upgrade all youur packages to their latest version
<ecinx> hmm
<ecinx> lets try again
<ecinx> i probalby broke something
<ecinx> it didn't upgrade anyting
<James147> ecinx: it could be that your mirror is not synced yet
<James147> ecinx: if in doupt, you could reboot to make sure you on the lastest verion (although I dont think it will do much)... or change your mirror and try again or wait a day or so and try again
<ecinx> big download
<James147> yup, you will be needing to down loads the entire kde
<ecinx> 153 files
<ecinx> it says 2 min remaining so it's not too bad
<ecinx> James147: I'm going to try vim
<ecinx> when this thing finishes
<ecinx> kde desktop kde netbook,, where's kde tablet?
<James147> ecinx: :D i suggest you start with vimtutor (and install the "vim" package, if you havent already)
<ecinx> i was reading the emacs tutor
<ecinx> put me to sleep
<James147> ecinx: that would be the netbook one :)
<ecinx> but my netbook has an intel i7 vpro
<James147> ^^
<ecinx> it's heavy though
<ecinx> like 4 pounds
<ecinx> or 5
<ecinx> I have a toshiba 13" that's under 4 lbs
<James147> ^^ dosent sound like a netbook, more like a fullon laptop
<ecinx> lol, i kknow is a laptop
<ecinx> just that KDE says netbook
<ecinx> no cddrive though
<James147> bah, you dont need a cddrive... havnt used one of them in years
<ecinx> I know
<ecinx> i dont know why people tell me to get a usb cd
<ecinx> optical is dead
<ecinx> my blurays look cute in their little blue cases
<ecinx> but they are relics
<ecinx> netflix :) brb it says i have rc1 still
<ecinx> there we go
<ecinx> bugs
<James147> bugs?
<ecinx> yes
<ecinx> how do i screen shot the whole screen?
<James147> ecinx: "print screen" button... or launch ksnapshot manually
<ecinx> chucks no send to pastebin option
<ecinx> http://imagebin.org/131586
<James147> the panel?
<James147> umm.. try clocing and reopening plasma-desktop "kquitapp plasma-desktop && sleep 2 && plasma-desktop
<James147> if that dosent fix it you can try a new user or reset plasma to its default settings (by renaming/moving/deleting ~/.kde/share/config/plasma*)
<ecinx> i had similar problems b4
<ecinx> but not to this extent
<ecinx> and it got fixed with a hover befor
<ecinx> e
<ecinx> looks nice now
<ecinx> thank you
<James147> ecinx: ^^ which suggestion worked?
<ecinx> valid. This  cache is likely corrupt.
<ecinx> plasma-desktop(21236)/kdeui (KIconLoader): Trying to remove an entry which is already invalid. This  cache is likely corrupt.
<ecinx> plasma-desktop(21236)/kdeui (KIconLoader): Trying to remove an entry which is already invalid. This  cache is likely corrupt.
<ecinx> is that bad?
<ecinx> the command you gave me kquite
<James147> ecinx: dosent sound good... thats for sure
<ecinx> It's not done yet thoug
<James147> you can try removing the caches in
<James147> ~/.kde/...
<ecinx> the terminal that is
<James147> or clearing out /tmp
<ecinx> i have to wait till this is done
<ecinx> let me see if this new kde fixed kile
<James147> ecinx: plasma-desktop wont return till its closed... ctrl+c to kill it
<ecinx> it is up htough
<James147> (best to run plasma-desktop from krunner if you dont care about its output)
<ecinx> just the terminal window isn't done
<James147> ecinx: plasma-desktop dosent background its self, the terminal will return to a prompt once plasma-desktop has ended
<ecinx> ok
<ecinx> it keeps doing stuff
<ecinx> after i ctrl -c
<James147> ecinx: press enter a few times
<James147> ^^ or you can just open another terminal :)
<ecinx> ok, it shut up now
<ecinx> I don't see vim qt :(
<James147> ecinx: there isent one
<ecinx> that sucks
<ecinx> so which do i get? vim or vim gtk
<James147> ecinx: i tend to install the vim-gtk package (although i wish it dident come with the gtk part :( ) to get access to the vim compiled with system clipboard and client server support :)
<James147> ecinx: (vim-gtk will install both gvim and vim... but the vim in vim-gtk has more compiled in optioned then the one in vim... well... not that many more, but the xterm-clipboard is a very importnat one to me :D )
<ecinx> okay:)
<James147> other then that you can install either, it shouldnt make much difference, espically if your just starting
<ecinx> i don't care about  all that going up donw left right stuff
<ecinx> i know it has it's uses for some people
<ecinx> but at least for now, i don't really need it that's why the emacs tutorial put me to sleep
<James147> ecinx: you can skim over the easer parts if you want
<James147> but vim does take a while to learn... and a little dedications :) but pays off in the end
<ecinx> what's cream?
<James147> cream?
<ecinx> cream for vim
<James147> no clue
<valorie> just use kate
<ecinx> I'm on
<valorie> much simpler
<valorie> :-)
<James147> valorie: but vim is sooo much more powerful :D
<ecinx> for TeXing
<valorie> pays off in the end if you want to be known as a GEEK
<valorie> lol
<valorie> :-)
<James147> valorie: whats wrong with that :D
<valorie> nothing, I wear the geek shirts
<ecinx> i want to be known as he's wearing armani
<valorie> but am a bit too dim to use vim, OR emacs
<James147> valorie: bah, its not that hard once you get use to it :)
<ecinx> you code in kate valorie?
<valorie> ummm..... html?
<valorie> yes, that's code
<valorie> lol
<ecinx> that's close
<valorie> I'm not a coder, for sure
<ecinx> teX is markup too
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I don't know that stuff
<ecinx> okay here's what i want
<ecinx> i type brace and {}
<valorie> but I'm about to learn docbook, I guess
<ecinx> magically appear
<valorie> {} is pretty easy to type
<valorie> 2 chars instead of 5?
<ecinx> If you are good in TeX im pretty sure you can do HTML in it
<ecinx> 5 is faster than 2 for me
<valorie> ok
<ecinx> a better example is
<valorie> the only time I type fast is in IRC
<valorie> or my blog, or something
<ecinx> frac
<ecinx> and \frac{}{} comes out
<valorie> lol
<valorie> you know how to use that
<valorie> I don'
<valorie> t
<James147> ecinx: to do that in vim type in normal mode      :imap brace {}      then hit enter :)
<James147> then when you type brace, it will be replaced with {}
<ecinx> or integrali -- > \int_{-\infty}^{\infty}{placecursor here}dt
<ecinx> valorie:  you seeit's value?
<ecinx> it took me forever to type that
<valorie> well, it makes me glad not to be a coder
<valorie> it's like learning magic
<ecinx> lol
<ecinx> it's not coding
<valorie> a lot of energy goes into it
<ecinx> TeX  is a replacement for MS word
<valorie> I know what TeX is but didn't know it looked like THAT
<valorie> lordy
<valorie> I'm not learning that
<ecinx> lol
<ecinx> that's just math stuff
<valorie> wordstar was bad enough
<ecinx> w/o the mathstuff it's pretty nice
<valorie> and I had a lot more brainpower back then
<ecinx> the way it sets everything up for you
<ecinx> you don't worry about margins and all that crap
<valorie> I can see the value
<valorie> I just don't wanna do it
<ecinx> it's especially good for books
<ecinx> \chapter{The Sea}
<valorie> I would pay someone to do the markup
<ecinx> blah blah ..
<ecinx> \chapter{The Sky}
<valorie> but I'm afraid docbook is much the same, and I'm bound to learn that, so.....
<ecinx> when you compile it will be in bold Chapter 1, and under it The Sea
<valorie> right
<ecinx> I need tex shortcuts to type math faster
<James147> ecinx: btw... in vim you can do the "integrali" thing   by  tpying in normal mode   :imap integrali \int_{-\infty}^{\infty}{}dt<esc>2hi          then it will do what you want :)
<ecinx> to the point that i don't need to write down anything in class and can just type the math
<ecinx> how do you go to normal mode?
<James147> ecinx: <esc>  (escape)  will put you in normal mode
<James147> (note the : at the start is important)
<ecinx> ah i see
<ecinx> what do o do to be inside a brace?
<James147> ecinx: imap lets you create maps for insert mode ^^ in this case the key sequence "integrali" will be maped to the other part ^^ the <esc>2hi  at the end moves the courser back to between the bracers and enters insert mode again
<ecinx> i like how easy i caon do the imaps
<James147> ecinx: ^^ that above command will do that
<ecinx> I don't need the dt part
<ecinx> i can just type that
<James147> ecinx: :) then remove the dt and probally the 2h as well
<ecinx> :imap integrali \int_{-\infty}^{\infty}{}<esc>i
<ecinx> like that?
<James147> ecinx: yeah
<ecinx> that feels so weird
<ecinx> it doesn't type the word out
<James147> ecinx: no.. thats the one problem... it will however place the word in if you cont complete it
<James147> ecinx: a better way would be to prefix it with a \ or ,
<ecinx> comma owns
<ecinx> i've never seen ,a word start like this
<James147> ecinx: yeah, thats why its good for imaps
<James147> ecinx: you might want to join #vim as well :) might be a better place for vim support then here :)
<James147> ecinx: but you can see why its worth learning?
<ecinx> yeah
<valorie> I'm not even throwing peanuts from the sidelines!
<valorie> lol
<ecinx> lol
<ecinx> you should see texclipse
<ecinx> it's pretty nice
<ecinx> i just don't know how to edit their plugin, otherwise i would make it bettery suited for math
<James147> :)
<ecinx> lyx is kind of like the math standard, probably that's why all other tex editors are general latex not math
 * James147 notes that if you add those commands to ~/.vimrc (without the : at the start) then they are setup when you launch vim
<ecinx> how do you open it?
<James147> ecinx: ~/.vimrc? with a text editor (like vim :D ) (ie vim ~/.vimrc)
<James147> (create it if there isent one)
<ecinx> :syn on
<ecinx> like that?
<James147> ecinx: http://pastebin.com/3nFCtWVG << my vimrc, you might find it useful
<ecinx> you use latexsuite?
<ecinx> i heard that was bad
<ecinx> broken
<James147> ecinx: not anymore... but the stuff listed for it in there is still useful
<James147> (or dosent hurt)
<James147> really you only need filetype plugin and indend from that block though
<ecinx> how do i open this file in vim
<ecinx> i opened it in term
<James147> :e FILENAME    or :tabnew FILENAME     or to start a vim session just vim FILENAME
<ecinx> brb im going ot print out the shortcut cheet sheat
<onome> autocad
<ecinx> autocad?
<valorie> !autocad
<valorie> ubottu didn't know anything about it, and reprimanded me for laughing at it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> silly bot
<valorie> indeed
<ecinx> trix r 4 kidz
<ecinx> valorie: Since you said you are not a coder
<ecinx> I heard python is really good and easy
<ecinx> I don't know python, but ill learn it when i find the time
<valorie> the world has enough bad coders
<valorie> and can always use more good writers
<valorie> I don't need to be cool
<valorie> :-)
<ecinx> I'm not a coder
<ecinx> I'm a student
<ecinx> computer engineering
<ecinx> so my coding is going to be limited
<ecinx> and im probably going to learn low level coding
<valorie> ok, I'm not a developer either
<valorie> sec
<ecinx> i'm even further than that
<ecinx> we into circuitry and stuff
<valorie> very cool
<valorie> I think everyone should head in the direction(s) that interests them
<valorie> I have, and it's changed over the years, which is fine
<Peace-> Hi world
<valorie> the world needs more peace
<valorie> for sure
<Peace-> valorie: lol
<ecinx> dead
 * ecinx goes to sleep
<ecinx> gn
<xerxes_> hi
<nikolai> hi can someone help me with following problem? i just tried to configure a second monitor (hp 72) with kubuntu 10.10. The problem is the screen stays blank and the monitor turns to standby. I can't configure this screen because kubunut only shows me the defaul screen (my laptops screen). what can i do?
<gr8m8> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<nikolai> thank you
<nikolai> i have an nvidia 9600m GT graphics card
<nikolai> isn't it possible to configure screens the old way? i mean with the tool in prefernces?
<BajK> is it possible that by default kubuntu's root thingie has english locale only? I have a password with an "ü" in it and some dialogs accept and the console as well but kdesudo does not
<yofel> nikolai: for nvidia cards nvidia-settings should work if you have the nvidia driver installed
<nikolai> yofel: thank you very much i kind of forgot about that tool
<BajK> any ideas to speed up kubuntu a bit :D
<sveri> hi there, i am looking for an app starter in kde, maybe something to integrate into a panel, just like gnome has?
<BajK> Intel Celeron M 1,46 GHz - Mobile Intel 940 GML Express - 40 GB HDD - 512 MB Ram
<BajK> sveri: app starter? a menu or just icons in your panel?
<sveri> BajK: icons in my panel would be enough
<BajK> make sure your widgets are unlocked, and then simply drag an icon off your kickoffmenu to your panel
<BajK> it will become an icon
<sveri> uhm, ok, i think i was a bit unclear, what i want is to create an app starter for apps that dont have an "icon"
<BajK> ah okay, mom
<sveri> just like sype dragging /home/user/skype/skype to a panel, and then click on it, to start skype
<BajK> I think this works in 4.6 but dunno. You can add a Quick launch widget (which comes with preset icons for dolphin, kmail and browser) and there you can freely add appliation
<BajK> you may also place files there
<BajK> (nice, didnt know that)
<BajK> to choose an icon then right click on the symbol and choose Edit launcher and there you can edit properties such as icon etc
<sveri> BajK: ah, cool, thats exactly what i was looking for, just didnt know the name, thank you very much
<BajK> no problem, you're welcome ;)
<sveri> god, how i love linux
<BajK> :P just got a notebook from a friend of mine. windows xp pre-installed and stuff. he told me "well you can erase anything". he didnt say he wants windows back (since I dont own it anymore^^)
<BajK> now it runs kubuntu
<sveri> hehe, nice
<BajK> even my grandma uses it and the last thing that she was typing on was like pre-WW2 typing machine
<BajK> and she's 86^^
<sveri> cool, i too converted my whole family to use linux, my mother always says how great it is to have a computer which doesnt crash
<BajK> my mum loves that application managment. she needed a money managing system. I told her "just go to systemsettings, software and stype "Kmymoney"", she was amazed how quickly it went. and then she could just launch it
<sveri> yea, its indeed great
<BajK> but well I need several hours to set up kubuntu once. I need to add a whole bunch of keyboard shorcuts, change the overall design (i hate oxygen) and set up like wine and stuff, so I wouldn't let anybody freshly install kubuntu but letting them work is great
<BajK> and my mom is just doing some money stuff, browsing, chatting. I see no reason to stand the fuzz with virus scanners, updates and sort of things
<sveri> yea, indeed, the same goes for my mom and sister
<BajK> I just upgraded my sister's notebook. also acer. and acer seems to be pre-destinated for overloaded stupid default installations.
<BajK> so it depends on who gets the kubuntu. on my machine I have the panel at the top and the title bar buttons (close, maximize, ...) on the left. if I install it for a "normal" user, I leave the taskbar at the bottom and choose "plastique" design since it sort of mimics windows xp
<BajK> sveri: we might consider continuing our discussion in #kubuntu-offtopic before one of the moderators gets annoyed :P
<sveri> :D
<sveri> well, ok
<test1_> hello all
<test1_> i am misunderstood with kmix, unfortunately
<test1_> can anyone explain me the meaning of its tab's contents ?
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<test1_> hello all
<test1_> i am misunderstood with kmix, unfortunately
<test1_> can anyone explain me the meaning of its tab's contents ?
<rork> test1_: which kubuntu version are you using and which tabs exactly?
<ricky_1966> hi, there is a software under kubuntu 10.10 for printing labels like glabels ? I've installed glabels but it make an errore under GTK
<test1_> rork, kubuntu 10.10 amd64 and the tabs: "Playback Devices" and "Capture devices"
<loro> oj
<rork> test1_: Under playback devices you'll find controls for sound output (e.g. Amarok, games, cd's) Under Capture devices you'll find controls for sound input, e.g. a microphone or midi device. If you have questions about a certain control can you give it's name, or if you want info about all controls it might be useful to post a screenshot. (see !screenshot)
<test1_> In the "Play back devices" tab i have only 1 control, is this correct ?
<rork> test1_: give me a minute, I'll reboot into 10.10 and check how it looks on my system
<rork> test1_: I only have one channel in "Capture Devices" too
<test1_> rork, in the kde 3.5.xx there was many control in each tab, but in the kde 4.x.x its kmix only has 1 control on my computer. why? !!!
<test1_> my main problem on the new kubuntu 10.10 is :
<test1_> when i play TV with xawtv its audio is not heared, but on the same computer and same configuration, with only difference in OS i have no problem
<e01> i was installed kde4.6rc2 just now from the ppa, and the FPS is stacked to 58, in kde4.5 i get 100
<e01> in forums i read that kwin in 4.6 is better than in 4.5 but seems that this isn`t true, or is just in my case?
<e01> nvidia 8600gt
<e01> any idea?
<test1_> i were using the Kubuntu 7.1 amd64 on the same computer and no an things was changed excey that i installed the kubuntu 10.10 (amd64) on another partition of its hard-drive and
<test1_> when i play a film or a sound file its sound is heared but when i play the TV the same way as in kubuntu 7.10 its sound is not heared :-(
<rork> test1_: does xawtv have it's own volume control or could it be a problem with the backend used?
<test1_> rork, no xawtv has no volume control, its sound's way is simple: a wire is connected from my Tv card's output to the "Line" input of motherboard and all this were working.
<test1_> rork, but with the only new change is the change of Kubuntu 7.10 with Kubuntu 10.10
<test1_> rork, i even tested my TV-card's audio output wire when working wirh Kubuntu 10.10 and it has sound, but
<test1_> when i connect its output in the "Line" input of motherboard ( its correct place) no sound is heared :-(
<rork> test1_: you can try to add more channels in Settings > Configure Channels, but on my computer this was empty (which was quite a surprise to me). You can also try the commandline utility `alsamixer` to control sound.
<globaldirect> hej hej
<globaldirect> hi
<globaldirect> haben wir jemand  aus Polen?
<globaldirect> How is from Polen?
<globaldirect> Kdo je s Polsky?
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone . is kde 4.6 rc2 stable and is it safe to upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> phoenix_firebrd, it's a release candidate (rc) and beta , hence it's still in development and unstable
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: no , what i want to know is did it broke anyone's kde?
<BluesKaj> I'm running it on natty and some apps crash like dragonplayer
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: kpackagekit fixed?
<BluesKaj> dunno phoenix_firebrd , sorry ..I never use kpackagekit ...I prefer muon , but mostly i just them to see what's available and use the cli to install
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: good, i will give it a try
<IdleOne> Hey folks I was looking around in ~/.config and noticed a file named Trolltech.conf, what is it?
<IdleOne> mentions Qt and kde4 a lot
<IdleOne> I am running gnome btw
<BluesKaj> IdleOne, kde is built on Qt4 , I beleive
<mr-rich> IdleOne: Those are for KDE ... if you run any KDE apps
<IdleOne> the file name is a little umm, stupid but thanks for answering :)
<mr-rich> IdleOne: if you're running Gnome, you should be in #ubuntu ... this channel is for kubuntu - Ubuntu running KDE, not Gnome ... :)
 * BluesKaj wonders how to get google apps to intergrate properly with kde , chromium and GE certainly don't link to application settings in system settings , like fonts and colours etc
<BluesKaj> err integrate
<BluesKaj> done lots of searching , but none of the suggestions thst supposedly work for others seem to work here
<BluesKaj> don't seem to work here , rather
<IdleOne> mr-rich: are you telling me to leave ? :P
<IdleOne> mr-rich: I asked here because I saw all the qt and kde mentions in the file but the name of the file is what worried me
<BluesKaj> mr-rich, this is a kde chat btw , it's kubuntu , not #ubuntu
<mr-rich> No ... Of course not ... I was just letting you know in case you ended up in the worng place by accedent ...
<Peace-> BluesKaj: mmm systemsettings gtk stuff?
<BluesKaj> err IdleOne  , same goes
<IdleOne> mr-rich: no worries.
<BluesKaj> Peace-, nope, that works for FF , not google stuff
<Peace-> BluesKaj:but on chrome stuff ? have you set default style or gtk styke?
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> style
<BluesKaj> google seems rather arrogant , their stuff is untouchable in linux , barely configurable at all, the bin install seems like an after thought to me
<Peace-> BluesKaj: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopcn1570
 * Peace- uses ppa for chromium
<BluesKaj> Peace-, I don't mean the actaual webpage fonts etc , I mean the toolbar etc fonts ...unreadable on a large monitor
<Peace-> BluesKaj: you mean settings ?? http://simplest-image-hosting.net/jpg-0-plasma-desktopqf1570
<BluesKaj> Peace-, no , those don't work on the toolbar and bookmark fonts
<Peace-> mm
<Peace-> :??
<BluesKaj> Peace-, you need a large monitor like my 42" TV to see what I' mean
<Peace-> LOL
<Peace-> 42 '' wth
<BluesKaj> that's what I'm using
<BluesKaj> I sit in m y easy chair with a wireless KB and mouse abou 2.5M away from the tv..it's actually our media server pc , so i like to surf and chat on it a lot , due to my lazy nature :)
<michi_> z
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD lazy
<murali> How to install google chrome in kubuntu. Please help
<Anf3t4m1n> my sound card doesn't work... plz help me! the driver are installed, but the s/pdif exit desn't work :(
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: well
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: version of kubuntu ?
<rork> murali: you can download a .deb here: http://www.google.com/chrome/index.html and install it with `sudo dpkg -i name.deb` or install the open source version from the repositories: `sudo apt-get install chromium-browser`
<Anf3t4m1n> peace 10.10
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: do you need of pulse?
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: on 10.04 was working fine  your card?
<Anf3t4m1n> i am new in linux
<Anf3t4m1n> :-\
<Anf3t4m1n> i have installed yesterday my 1st version of kubuntu
<Peace-> oh wow
<Anf3t4m1n> asd
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: type ALT F2
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: on the top of your screen type konsole
<Peace-> run it
<Peace-> then
<Peace-> run this on konsole
<Peace-> alsamixer -V all
<Anf3t4m1n> ok
<Anf3t4m1n> i am in
<Peace-> set every volume controller to max
<BluesKaj> Anf3t4m1n, open alsamixer in the terminal, unmute with the M key,  any relavent controls need to be turned up with arrowkeys which are also used to navigate
<Anf3t4m1n> the s/pdif doesn'have a volume controller :|
<edgy> Hi, how can I stop ssh from autostarting everytime from upstart? I tried update-rc.d -f ssh remove but nothing changed
<Anf3t4m1n> i have just tryed this
<BluesKaj> Peace-, not the inputs ...they may overload the soundcard
<BluesKaj> Anf3t4m1n, no the pcm is controlled by the master
<Peace-> BluesKaj: guess it's better remove pulse tome...
<BluesKaj> edgy, why not autostart?
<Anf3t4m1n> all active, but doesn't work
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: ok press quit or esc
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: and type this
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: speaker-test -c2 -D hw:0,0 -t wav -l1
<Anf3t4m1n> alsamixer haven't the volume control for s/pdif exit :-\
<Peace-> on the konsole
<Anf3t4m1n> ok
<BluesKaj> oops sorry Anf3t4m1n I meant spdif is controlled by the master pcm has it's own control
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n:or this one              speaker-test -c2 -Ddefault -twav -l1
<|__CLAUDIO__|> Hi everybody. I was wondering if someone could help me in setting up Filezilla  so that I can transfer files and folders to my var/www directory.
<Anf3t4m1n> none :(
<BluesKaj> Anf3t4m1n, spdif /pcm are supposed to be linked if you're using the spdif output to a dac
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: if BluesKaj can't help you i guess you should just read this  http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<Anf3t4m1n> yes but pcm volume is 100%
<Anf3t4m1n> oky, thank you very much
<BluesKaj> Anf3t4m1n, m ake sure the spdif has '00' in the box
<Anf3t4m1n> yes
<Anf3t4m1n> green 00
<Peace-> Anf3t4m1n: and this http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2009/11/07/kubuntu-audio-card-that-doesnt-work/
<BluesKaj> how many spdifs ?
<Peace-> that is what i know about aduio card
<Anf3t4m1n> in alsamixer are 8 spdif :|
<Anf3t4m1n> but i have just 2 exit
<Anf3t4m1n> digital-optical, and digital
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!!
<edgy> BluesKaj:  because I don't want people to bruteforce attack me
<chiiiiiz> Kpackagekit always freezes when I try to use it.
<chiiiiiz> I purged it, and reinstalled, but no change...
<BluesKaj> edgy, areyou behind a router?
<chiiiiiz> It says: Exécutable : kpackagekit PID : 2512 Signal : Segmentation fault (11)
<edgy> BluesKaj: no
<chiiiiiz> any idea?
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, sudo dpkg --configure -a
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, kpackagekit is abit clunky , try muon instead
<chiiiiiz> dpkg --configure did not give anything
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, it won't if it works
<chiiiiiz> thanks, I did not know about muon...
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, you can use the package manager to find the apps , but whynot just sudo apt-get install nameofapplication in the terminal..it's clean and effective
<chiiiiiz> I mainly used the package manager to update with the graphical end...
<BluesKaj> well , if you insist , but the cli updates guis as well :)
<chiiiiiz> BluesKaj: where shall I tell the machine to use muon instead of Kapckagekit as package manager
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, just put he muon app in your panel and use that
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, kmenu/applications/settings , right click on muon , add to panel
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz, correction : kmenu/applications/system , right click on muon , add to panel
<edgy> BluesKaj: any help?
<BluesKaj> edgy, checkout guardog or iptables
<BluesKaj> wireshark is bit overkill , but it might help
<StetsyukIA> Доброго времени
<IcarianHeights> ru | StetsyukIA
<IcarianHeights> !ru | StetsyukIA
<ubottu> StetsyukIA: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<BluesKaj> edgy, maybe this is better : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/SSH#Managing_SSHD_Daemon
<StetsyukIA> есть проблема в убунте КДЕшніе плеері не воспроизводят видео, показівает пустую рамку
<StetsyukIA> подскажите че над доставить
<James147> !ru | StetsyukIA
<ubottu> StetsyukIA: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<syl> russia
<Guest83961> people, who can to tell me where i can download "kde-devel" for kde 4.5.5?
<Guest83961> helloooo!
<yofel> Guest83961: that was a package provided by debian, I don't think we have that anymore
<rork> Guest83961: that was a metapackage IIRC, let me see if I can get you the details
<yofel> was dropped after lucid
<yofel> Guest83961: here's the dependencies so you an install them yourself
<yofel> Depends: kde-minimal (>= 5:55ubuntu1), kdesdk (>= 4:4.2.2), kdelibs5-dev (>= 4:4.2.2), libkonq5-dev (>= 4:4.2.2), libqt4-designer, kdebase-workspace-dev (>= 4:4.2.2)
<yofel> but you would usually use apt-get build-dep on the package that you want to develop for
<Guest83961> i have this error: CMake Error at /usr/share/cmake-2.8/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake
<Guest83961> what is this?
<Peace-> Guest83961: compiling is not a safe way...
<Peace-> Guest83961: anyway... for the erorr..
<Peace-> you should install apt-file
<Peace-> that stuff give you what you are missing to compile if you feed it with the error of course
<rtdos> what other window managers are there ?
<webc4532> hello, upgrading oxygen-icon-theme and oxygen-icon-theme-complete is a real pita: gtk-update-icon-cache eats at least 170mb ram which made my system swap like hell
<rtdos> what is fluxbox/kde?
<James147> rtdos: metacity (horiffic, default with gnome) compiz (alright, can be abit anoying to make it play nicly with kde, default on ubuntu asfaik)
<James147> rtdos: fluxbox is another one ^^ asfar as I know its designed as a light weight one
<James147> good for older hardware (though if your running kde then you probally dont have that old hardware so probally dont need to worry)
<James147> ^^ kwin is the default with kde and kubuntu, and is best intergrated with kde its the one i recomend keeping if your not having any problems with it
<rtdos> james, is enlightenment a desktop or window manager?
<rtdos> and have you tried it?
<Peace-> i have tried xD
<Peace-> destkop enviroments
<Peace-> like kde but with a lost of stuff less
<Peace-> xD
<Daskreech> rtdos: it's both
<rtdos> daskreech, what's the difference?
<Daskreech> in terms of a full Desktop environment it's missing a lot of things. Any of the WM projects will tell you that E implements a lot of things that it doesn't need to so more than pure WM but not all the thigns that we need for a desktop
<rtdos> thanks daskreech
<Daskreech> rtdos: it's not really trying to be anything but enlightenment though if you like it then Wheeeee
<rtdos> i just heard about it recently, daskreech, and thought i'd give it a try. i guess the headies and gnome are up in arms over it since it will replace gnome as the default in 11.04 of Ubuntu.
<Daskreech> rtdos: Ha ha yeah that would cause some fires
<James147> rtdos: it will?
<Daskreech> James147: I think rtdos is being sarcastic
<James147> :p
<rtdos> well, that's what i read on wired.com anyways, james. :)
<socomm> Hello just installed kubuntu and am trying to get wireless working.
<socomm> the driver is present but for some reason it will not connect.
<socomm> i've tried to dhclient on wlan0 and it say network is down
<Daskreech> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * Daskreech is no good at helping with wireless
<falktx> howdy!
<James147> socomm: network manager not working? (wondering why your trying dhclient directly)?
<James147> Hello falktx
<smoothtaste> socomm: What kind of machine?
<socomm> smoothtaste: acer aspire revo
<socomm> James147: i've configured the connection on net man but it doesn't connect, dropped to cli for inspection
<socomm> ifconfig wlan0 up returns as "resource device busy"
 * James147 notes that if you not useing network-manager... then you should stop that service, it messes with manual configureation
<socomm> yeah net-man is stopped
<socomm> iwconfig shows the card
<socomm> can't ifconfig wlan0 up
<James147> socomm: wpa pr wep?
<socomm> there are no physical off switches on the machine, im pretty sure
<socomm> wep - hidden
<socomm> James147: but wlist scan wont even work
<socomm> im guessing its because the device is down or not available
<socomm> can't figure out how to bring it online
<James147> socomm: can you pastebin teh steps you have teken to try to connect? (replacing any secret stuff  with a placeholder ;) )
<socomm> http://www.susegeek.com/wireless/iwconfig-wireless-interface-configuration-utility-in-linux/
<socomm> pretty much that, but it has to do with the interface being down, its not the connection .....
<socomm> does anyone know how to force it to come up
<James147> socomm: ^^ probally because you havent "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up"
<James147> that will bring the interface up
<socomm> James147: i've sudo -s (root shell)
 * James147 would say you shouldn do that... but he is in a sudo -i on his server ;)
<socomm> device or resource busy
<socomm> if i can find where the wlan0 file is i can fuser
<James147> socomm: hmm, what does "ifconfig" tell you?
<socomm> ifconfig -a shows eth0 lo and wlan0
<James147> socomm: and iwconfig?
<socomm> wlan0 shows as managed et cetera - wlan0 is detected
<socomm> in short
<socomm> wait a minute
<socomm> lshw -c network shows wireless interface as disabled
<socomm> how can I enable it
<James147> socomm: I think that might be a hardware stwich...
<James147> but i am not sure (never had to deal with it that low)
<socomm> James147: i've searched all over the machine i can't find a hw switch
<socomm> fffffffffffffffffff lol
<James147> socomm: could be a button on the keyboard (normally one of the fn keys)  and if i remember correctly, a friend had problems with windows in that he had to boot to that to enable it there first :S
<socomm> James147: lol trust me i've searched all over the kyb for that xD
 * James147 notes that his button to turn of the wireless doesnt work at all... and is kind of glad at that :)
<James147> socomm: are you dual booting?
<socomm> James147: nope
<James147> socomm: what chipset is it?
<socomm> RT3090 it looks like
<James147> heh, looks like google is having problems with that one aslwell :S
<Snowhog> socomm: Which modle of the revo do you have?
<socomm> Snowhog: 3700
<James147> socomm: ahh yes, whats in /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state?
<Snowhog> socomm: What letter before 3700??
<socomm> Snowhog: r3700 sorry
<socomm> James147: true for networkingenabled wirelessenabled wwanenabled
<James147> socomm: this looks intresting: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1490123
<Snowhog> socomm: Look through http://www.lonewolfdesigns.co.uk/installing-ubuntu-acer-revo/ for some insight.
<socomm> i give up
<socomm> there are no drivers for maverick
<socomm> well no pre-packaged ubuntu drivers
<socomm> thx for help guys
<socomm> quit
<James147> d
<shane4ubuntu> Ok, the kde informational announcments that pop up by the clock, They are getting in the way, how can I change/edit/configure how they act re-act,  When I mouse over them I want them to disappear, or become transparent so I can see through them. ??  Any ideas?
<yofel> *that* is notify-osd behaviour, not knotify, you can move the systray, they should pop up under it
<shane4ubuntu> right they always pop up under it, but I like it in the corner, just with the app I'm working with, (bookkeeping) the balance shows in the bottom corner just above the clock, also what I'm entering, so it keeps getting covered with every new song title popping up.
<shane4ubuntu> actually for the time being I shrank the app, so that the notifications are under it, that helped, but seems like mousing over it should make it transparent, that was a nicety in Gnome. ;)
<yofel> using the air plasma theme they should be transparent by default
<yofel> the blur effect will blur the background behind them though
<yofel> you can turn that off though
<shane4ubuntu> air plasma, ok, let me check out that theme
<yofel> this is kde 4.6 here though, so I'm not sure what happens in other versions
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: where do I find that?
<shane4ubuntu> yofel: right, but perhaps I have it, or the theme can be installed, where do I find the themes again?
<yofel> shane4ubuntu: system settings -> workspace appearance
<yofel> air should be the default theme though..
 * James147 notes that you need desktop effects and te transparency effect enabled for transparency to work at all
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, I was setup with Oxygen
<shane4ubuntu> James147: good point, I do think I have that enabled, I know I have desktop effects on
<shane4ubuntu> ok, air them, they are semi-transparent
<James147> oxygen was the default in older version, and if you upgraded then it wont change (unless you change it)
<shane4ubuntu> James147: yeah, I think I messed with the themes before, and actually set it to oxygen
<shane4ubuntu> Thanks guys, I'm really enjoying kde
<Nick_Meister> hi guys how do i disable certain shortcuts while im in a certain applications
<James147> Nick_Meister: global or application level shortcuts?
<Nick_Meister> James147, global
<Nick_Meister> like alft+f3
<Nick_Meister> the ones that overlap :S
<socomm> anyone know how to enable hdmi output on kubuntu?
<ArGGu^^> socomm it should work just fine
<socomm> ArGGu^^: hmm
<ArGGu^^> there should not be any need to enable it
<yofel> video should work like any other external output
<yofel> for sound I have a seperate audio output listed in phonon for HDMI
<socomm> not interested in sound right now
<ArGGu^^> socomm you do not get picture?
<Nick_Meister> does nobody know the answer to this :X
<James147> Nick_Meister: not sure you can, its probally bst to reassign the applicaion level shorcuts to something different
<ArGGu^^> what version kubuntu you have
<Nick_Meister> James147, thats messed up :S i dont see why you would not include such a feature
<James147> Nick_Meister: ^^ why is it "messed up" and what elegent non complex solution would you do instead?
<ArGGu^^> Nick_Meister special window setting and special application setting in workarounds there is block global shortcuts
<ArGGu^^> you can set them when you right click window in title bar and go to advanced
<James147> Nick_Meister: you can block global shorcuts entirly for an applicaion hoever... alt+f3 > configure window behaviour > window rules... and create a new rule to block global shorcuts
<ArGGu^^> in the advanced is the special windows settings and application
<Nick_Meister> thanks
<bigbrovar> is anyone running kde 4.6 on 10.10
<bigbrovar> plasma seems to be crashing every other day
<bigbrovar> like every 5min to be exact
<bigbrovar> Just wanted to know if this was a known issue
<James147> bigbrovar: i suggest you test a new user and see if they suffer from the same problem
<Nick_Meister> James147, i think i know of a more elegant solution, it may be better to display a list of current global shortcuts, and untoggle them from this same dialog...
<bigbrovar> good idea
<bigbrovar> James147: good idea
<rtdos> james147, i've installed openbox, lxde, and a couple of other desktops but i noticed they do not make it easy to start my network connection. is there a script or something i can put somewhere in startup to connect me to my network no matter what desktop i use?
<James147> rtdos: wired or wireless?
<rtdos> wireless
<rtdos> my connections name is wlan0
<balint__> helo
<Nick_Meister> that force disable did not work for me :S
<James147> rtdos: i suggest you install nm-applet (network-manager-gnome is the package i think) and add that to the uato start programs the the enviroments
<James147> Nick_Meister: you probally need to restart the window
<rtdos> james, will it conflict with my kubuntu / kde settings?
<James147> rtdos: depends on how you do it... if the other enviroments have their own startup scripts (like kde has ~/.kde/Autostart) then putting it in there shouldnt affect kde
<rtdos> OK
<rtdos> Thanks, James147
<inkubo_> oi
<inkubo_> i dont know nothing about it
<Nick_Meister> James147, nope did not work i right clicked on the window title went advanced>special app settings>workarounds and selected to force the disabling of shortcuts
<Nick_Meister> i restarted the app and nothing still
<ArGGu^^> Nick_Meister special application settings->workarounds there  block global shortcuts, force , check checkbox. Works for me
<socomm> yofel: can you tell me more about hdmi audio output?
<ArGGu^^> socomm what version of kubuntu you are using?
<ArGGu^^> 10.10?
<socomm> 10.10
<ArGGu^^> if you have not deleted the pulseaudio, then just set pulseaudio to use hdmi and it should work
<yofel> I never actually tried my hdmi port here, but in my phonon settings I have internal audio (pulseaudio) and hdmi as audio devices
<socomm> ok
<socomm> let me try that
<ArGGu^^> I have kubuntu 10.04 on my mediacenter with pulseaudio. I have set pulseaudio to use hdmi and it works.
<kamillo1888> hi, if I enable ati radeon drivers, loading screen in kubuntu was changed into text mode, non graphics (with radeonhd drivers), what the problem is it?
<kamillo1888> my kubuntu version is: 10.10
<yofel> the proprietary graphics drivers don't support the interface the boot splash needs to recognise the right resolution (kernel mode setting)
<kamillo1888> ok, i think this is problem with messages that services sending into console in system loading...
<yofel> no, the text splash supports messages too, so it shouldn't matter (looks bad though :/)
<yofel> there are ways to set the resolution by hand, google for grub gfxpayload
<kamillo1888> ok thx ^yofel
<socomm> hmmm is it normal for the hdmi to be zeroed out?
<socomm> im using alsamixer, i've umuted but the thing is set to zero with no option to increase
<valorie> socomm: use your arrow keys
<shane4ubuntu> ok, another minor annoyance that I can't seem to pin down, my Num lock light is not on, but num lock is???  Somehow KDE messes with that and I'm not sure how to set it up correctly??  Any ideas?  I want num lock on all the time, and I want the light on all the time.
<shane4ubuntu> I found where the settings are, however how do I get my light to lineup with the action?  if numlock is on, the light should be, and it isn't!
<shane4ubuntu> lol, this apparently is an issue that goes back to '07-'08!  incredible.
<bl4cksh33p> hi guys
<bl4cksh33p> i have some problem with the windows "run as root" of kde, beacuse the password dosnt mach with my password
<bl4cksh33p> and i must to do all in the terminal
<friese> hi
<friese> anybody knows the window-class of colibri?
<Daskreech> hi shane4ubuntu
<drbobb> the kde 4.6RC2 from ppa is working pretty nicely, except that kpackagekit segfaults right after startup - known issue?
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: howdy!
<Daskreech> yo
<shane4ubuntu> do you know about the num lock issue and how to fix it?
<shane4ubuntu> at least the light is lined up with the button now, but it was off.
<Daskreech> Heard about it. Thought that it was amusing
<shane4ubuntu> it is at least for a while, until today when I was using my numberpad, and instead of typing it went all over and deleted stuff.
<shane4ubuntu> that was a little less than amusing at the moment
<shane4ubuntu> 4.5.5 update today!  I upgraded, no probs, now we will see if strigi will work for me.
<shane4ubuntu> Oh well, still no strigi
#kubuntu 2011-01-09
<homero_simpsons> hola
<homero_simpsons> exit
<rtdos> is there a way to protect my .kde settings when i'm using a different desktop ?
<shane4ubuntu> rtdos: you could move the folder with mv .kde .kdesaftey  or something, then it would in theory give you the generic defualt setup for that distro/desktop
<shane4ubuntu> I'm not 100% how safe that is, but a thought.
<rtdos> i never thought of that. make a backup copy of my .kde folder? ah, got some script writing to learn. :)
<nyl> ey can someone tell me the repository and package name so i can isntall kde 4.6 on my ubuntu system?
<nyl> install
 * shane4ubuntu perks up for that info!
<Snowhog> !kubuntu-ppa/beta
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: how much risk factor 1-10   1 being safe 10 being risky?
<Snowhog> See http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.6-beta-2
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: If you have a stable system now, and you want to keep it stable, don't upgrade to KDE 4.6 while it is still BETA.
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: yeah, I like stability, I will wait, usually around RC2 or so I don't mind jumping on board.
<oscar> do u like ubuntu
<oscar> i just got i
<oscar> t
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: I wait for a new KDE to be released 'Final' and even then, wait a week or two before upgrading.
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: yeah, that is even more stable than what I do, I like being on the edge, and don't mind minor probs.
<sithlord48> yeah, i got natty working on my netbook :O)
<Exilant> Hi, I'm using kubuntu maverick with the kubuntu ppa. The new device notifier is not working for me(empty although usb drives are inserted), can someone point me towards either a solution or debug possibilities?
<ari-tczew> how can I use kwalletmanager for remember my ssh key password?
<ecinx> i'm on natty
<shane4ubuntu> anyone use Basket (note pad thing) I have used it before, I tried to import my tomboy notes, but it didn't seem to work?
<Daskreech> shane4ubuntu: basket is cool :)
<Daskreech> ari-tczew: for the KDE apps?
<shane4ubuntu> Daskreech: yes, I agree, however I can't import my tomboy notes, :(
<ari-tczew> Daskreech: for bzr
<Daskreech> oh.
<Daskreech> Wasn't aware there was a bzr KDE app
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: Tomboy notes are supposed to be importable, according to the info on Basket's home page. What version of Basket, and what version of Tomboy are you using?
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: Basket version 1.0.cmake  (from repos)
<shane4ubuntu> Tomboy 1.4.2
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: Basket 2.0~beta1 is installable from the standard repos. You're using an older version (unless you are not running Kubuntu 10.10?)
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: no, I'm running 10.10, and regular repos?
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552011/
<shane4ubuntu> hmm, odd
<ecinx> how do i compile kile?
<ecinx> and which should i donwload *.tar.gz or *.tar.bz2
<shane4ubuntu> ecinx: they are probably the same, just one is compressed more
<Snowhog> shane4ubuntu: According to apt-cache policy basket, 2.0~beta1-0ubuntu1 in in the universe repository.
<shane4ubuntu> ecinx: there should be a readme in the file to give instructions how compiling
<ecinx> shane4ubuntu:  thx
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: that is odd, I haven't done anything fancy like pinning and extra ppa's with my system, so I should have the latest.
<Snowhog> Snowhog: But you 'built' your Basket from source, yes?
<shane4ubuntu> Snowhog: ok, I fired up synaptic and it is showing 2.0!beta12-0ubuntu basket
<shane4ubuntu> seems to be a version conflict depending on where you get your info.
<ecinx> I don't think i compiled this correctly
<Bauldrick> anyone in here awake?
<Bauldrick> earlier updates fooked my networkmanager (kept dropping off, having to re-authorize) - I reverted to wicd, but that doesn't play nicely with statit IP address it seems...
<Daskreech> static?
<Bauldrick> it seems - doesn;t authenticate unless I use dhcp -
<veovis_muaddib> In the folder view plasmoid and in Dolphin, how do I turn off the icon that shows symbolic links?  I'd also like to remove the italics, but that's not a huge deal
<veovis_muaddib> If I can't "remove" the arrow on linked items, can I at least theme it to a transparent image?
<Daskreech> Bauldrick: which updates did you install?
<Daskreech> veovis_muaddib: probably. Although I think the KDE system takes a standard icon and overlays images on top of it as needed. Perhaps ask in #plasma ?
<veovis_muaddib> Daskreech: Yeah, I want to make the overlay transparent
<veovis_muaddib> Daskreech: Thanks, I'll ask in there
<Daskreech> Ah yeah you could just move the icon that it's looking for or replace it with a 1x1 alpha  png
<Guest1666> hi i need help can anyone help me
<Guest1666> is someone there
<elkng> how can I download package with all dependencies without installation ?
<Snowhog> elkng: From a console just type: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install package_name --download-only
<elkng> Snowhog: thanks
<FloridaGuy> 2.8 ghz 64 bit dual core cpu...1gig ram....64 bit or 32 bit version of kubuntu
<Snowhog> FloridaGuy: Use either one - both will work on your 64-bit CPU.
<gr8m8> FloridaGuy:  if you don't do heaps of large mathematical computations I would go for the 32bit
<precubcr> hy
<precubcr> need help pls
<gr8m8> just less hassle setting up
<precubcr> trying to install nvidia driver on maverik
<precubcr> how ?
<precubcr> cant do it ..
<precubcr> says x is still runing
<gr8m8> you need to do   pkill X   in a tty
<precubcr> hoy ?
<precubcr> killall x
<precubcr> ?
<FloridaGuy> Snowhog: gr8m8: some say with only 1gig ram..use the 32 bit..then others say...use cpu to its full
<precubcr> pls ?
<precubcr> anybody =
<gr8m8> precubcr:  either killall or pkill
<precubcr> the exact command pls ?
<precubcr> i am new in kubuntu
<gr8m8> you need to do   pkill X   in a tty
<precubcr> i got there, made me root
<precubcr> and put killall x
<FloridaGuy> precubcr: or install the nvidia in the repo
<precubcr> and eve so it dindt let me
<precubcr> florida how is that ?
<gr8m8> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gr8m8> yes the end user owned the cat
<gr8m8> oops
<FloridaGuy> precubcr: in your kmenu you should see an icon that says drivers or hardware..something like that...open that...click the one that says recomended..and click activate
<Maccer> Hey #kubuntu, I don't want to beg for #ubuntu help in the official kubuntu irc, but I kind of have to. Would anyone be as so kind to help me with my ubuntu problem? It's boot related.
<geekosopher> !anyone | Maccer
<ubottu> Maccer: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Maccer> Sorry geekosopher, it's just the #kubuntu channel. :(
<geekosopher> Maccer: I didn't get you, is your problem not related to Kubuntu?
<Maccer> No, but that's why I was trying to politely ask.
<geekosopher> Maccer: then why not ask the real question, and see if someone can help
<Maccer> geekosopher: It comes in a form of a link ( http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10334000#post10334000 )
<valorie> Maccer: did you check the liveCD before trying it out?
<valorie> sounds to me like part of the system isn't loaded
<valorie> the driver bits
<Maccer> valorie: The last time I did, it had the same problem as stated.
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> I'm not very technical, so I can't really help
<valorie> unfortunately
<Maccer> Well thanks for helping me anyways, even though it's in the wrong channel.
<valorie> I'll bet you get an answer soon on the forum though
<valorie> even though it's saturday night/sunday morning
<IcarianHeights> s
<swmony> hey
<donniezazen> Hi all, i just started using Kubuntu. I have been a long time Gnome user. the fonts looks messed up - small thin not-so-smooth like ubuntu. any help please?
<valorie> they look great to me, donniezazen -- can you tell us what version of kubuntu, and what fonts you are using?
<valorie> maybe a screenshot or two?
<donniezazen> i am using maverick with ubuntu fonts
<valorie> ah, me too
<donniezazen> http://picasaweb.google.com/sudhirskhanger/TechFiles#
<donniezazen> here is the link @valorie http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/x6Pw2gKZ-nt3i59uyth0Rw?feat=directlink
<valorie> looks rather blurry to me, but that might be just the nature of the screenshot
<valorie> in systemsettings, you might be able to change some settings that will help
<valorie> unfortunately, I know little about fonts and other settings like that
<donniezazen> What does anti-aliasing means?
<donniezazen> ok thanks valorie
<valorie> anti-aliasing makes it smoother
<donniezazen> hmm let me try it. Fonts looks boxed and small
<vita_> Hello. I have issue with Thumbnails in Dolphin in Natty.
<vita_> I have installed mplayerthumbs (or something like that), enabled it in Dolphin, but thumbnails are not created.
<vita_> Any ideas what to do?
<donniezazen> what does hinting?
<Liontov> hi
<vita_> donniezazen: What do you mean?
<Liontov> sorry,,,I am new here...anyone may help me?
<donniezazen> I meant font hinting. Thanks i should have googled it before. i got it.
<Liontov> hi
<vita_> donniezazen: Yes. Googel/Wikipedia are allways good start.
<vita_> Google
<donniezazen> yeah sometime it gets too technical thanks vita
<donniezazen> i am new to kubuntu any good guide to beautifying kubuntu
<vita_> donniezazen: Guide? Go to systemsettings and wal through it. There is also button "Get hot new stuff" or something like that. It will allow you to search and install various themes/walpapers ...
<vita_> wallpapers
<donniezazen> vita thanks
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<ecinx> How do i make my terminal scrreen have colors like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Tar_screenshot.png for example
<vita_> ecinx: google ".profile linux"
<ecinx> ty
<ecinx> I'm trying to extract someting
<ecinx> and it's not working for me :(
<ecinx> http://pastebin.com/rUCK8JpC
<vita_> use "tar xjf ..."
<vita_> see "man tar'
<ecinx> thanks
<ecinx> i think that worked
<GWild> hello
<GWild> I run 10.04 64 and need to turn off automount of USB devices
<GWild> system settings --> advanced --> removable devices does not work
<GWild> all (except / /boot /home) area deselected
<GWild> and every time I plug in a USB device the system mounts is as root
<GWild> I want to turn off automatic mounting....
<GWild> any suggestions?
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: hi
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: Hello
<GWild> Firebird Raceway outside Phoenix......
<GWild> Been thre
<GWild> there*
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: i have no idea what you are talking about
<GWild> Firebird is a Race Track outside Phoenix AZ USA
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: "system settings --> advanced --> removable devices does not work" , after doing that is that setting saved?
<GWild> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: my nick has no connection with that
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: can you paste your fstab?
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: sure, sec
<GWild> http://pastebin.com/DMDtXnF9
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd:
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: http://pastebin.com/DMDtXnF9
<GWild> sorry
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: kde version?
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: 4.4.5
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: is this your removable drive "/dev/sdb3"?
<GWild> no - no removable are in the fstab
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: I have sdb1/2/3 on a single drive
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: ok
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: for /, /boot, and swap
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: fstab is normal
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: what is your removable drive file system?
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: vfat
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: can you wait
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: Yes
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: did you restart after saving your settings?
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: Yes
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: did you use any third party softwares?
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: like ntfs-config, pysdm?
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: not any of those - but I do have VirtualBox PEUL installed.
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: can you paste /etc/udev/udev.conf
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: You got me thinking and I found something I don't remember installing: USBMount
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: I believe that to be my problem.  I uninstalled it and the system settings appear to be working
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: embarrassing that I don't remember installing that.....
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: good
<GWild> phoenix_firebrd: I appreciate the assistance - thanks.
<phoenix_firebrd> GWild: welcome
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<kubutu> amarok 2.3.9 in tha last few days segfaulting in natty.  Any ideas?  re-installed and still the same.
<rork> kubutu: questions about software in Natty ought to be asked in #ubuntu+1 , you can also check launchpad for bug reports
<drbobb> kpackagekit segfaulting on kde4.6 RC2 - a known issue?
<morpheus_pl> Greetings, I have a problem with desktop launch and search container - the search plugins like calculate or nepomuk doesn't seems to work, however in krunner everything is working perfectly. Any ideas ? Kde 4.5.5
<dac> join#ubuntu
<marion> good morning afternoon or night depending on were you all live
<marion> does anyone know what i do to fix this
<marion> wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<jillsmitt> hello
<jillsmitt> how to create wifi access point?
<MontanaX69> Hi all
<James147> jillsmitt: create? or connect to?
<marion> is anyone familiar with wine?
<James147> !ask | marion
<ubottu> marion: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<marion> how do i fix wine: Install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<James147> marion: how did you install mono?
<marion> i dont know how to install mono
<jillsmitt> James147: thanks, i know how... red man
<James147> marion: ahh :) then run "winetricks mono26"
<James147> that should install it for the default prefix
<marion> just type that in?
<James147> marion: to a terminal, yes
<marion> winetricks: command not found
<James147> marion: make sure you have the latest version http://www.winehq.org/download/deb  (
<James147> marion: if that still dosent install it then you get get the script from here: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks  (well, it will tell you how to get it)
<hellslinger> any kubuntu users have an unknown runlevel in maverick?
<yofel> hellslinger: we don't use sys-v-init anymore so I'm not sure what runlevel it's supposed to return
<yofel> probably still 2
<hellslinger> yeah
<hellslinger> there are things that aren't starting up that should be
<hellslinger> and I had this problem back in 10.04
<hellslinger> the same solution doesn't work
<yofel> hm, you could add --verbose to the kernel command line, that will make upstart verbose, and it should make it log the boot to /var/log/boot.log (I think)
<hellslinger> oh excellent!
<hellslinger> very helpful, thanks
<marion> James147: http://paste.ubuntu.com/552271/
<James147> marion: make sure apt-get, aptitude or any other package managment isen running
<marion> kpackage is closed
<marion> is there something like task manager for linux
<James147> marion: press alt+escape
<James147> ctrl even ^^
<James147> ctrl+esc
<marion> ok so finaly got mono installed now heres something i did not know. NO USB SUPPORT
<marion> I am a sad man
<James147> marion: in wine? what are you trying to do with the usb?
<marion> read my flash drive that is formatted for xbox
<marion> cause i have a program running in wine that reads the xbox file system
<James147> marion: then mount it in kubuntu then run "winecfg" and map the mount point to the drive you want wine to see it as
<James147> (you may just need to clcik "auto detect" o the drives page of winecfg)
<marion> explain please i do not understand
<James147> marion: make sure the flash stick is mounted (opening in dolphin should be enough) run "winecfg" then once it opens click on the "drives" tab
<James147> marion: then click "auto detect" and check to see if it found it... or add an entry for it manually
<marion> do add /media/disk
<marion> ??
<James147> mendred_: yes
<James147> (assuming thats where its mounted)
<marion> thats what it says in properties
<marion> james i just need to have you on like speed dial or something
<James147> :)
<James147> i am here most of the time
<marion> care to walk me through getting unrar to work properly
<James147> :S whats not working about it (not that i know much about unrar)
<marion> seriously thats the one thing you cant help me with?
<marion> i dont know what to do to unpack a rar file
<James147> marion: use ark
<shane4ubuntu> marion unrar e package.rar
<James147> marion: (or in dolphin right click the file and click extract)
<James147> ^^ or that
<marion> ark crashes
<James147> :(
<James147> then what shane4ubuntu said should work
<shane4ubuntu> or unrar x package.rar    x is full path, and e is extract files to current directory.
<shane4ubuntu> I don't really understand the difference, but think that e is safer, just unpacks it in the directory I'm in.
<marion> k let me try that
<marion> so first i need to cd /home/marion/Downloads/FFXII correct?
<shane4ubuntu> right
<James147> marion: assuming thats where you want to extract to then yes
<marion> do i have to chmod it?
<marion> cause all 3 files failed to extract
<James147> marion: hmm, any error?
<shane4ubuntu> marion: then probably the rar is bad, rar tends to check the files before extracting them.
<James147> (as long as its readble by you then i would say it should work... assuming the archive isent currpt)
<shane4ubuntu> rar has a built in checking method and if one archive is bad, missing or incomplete, it will fail.
<marion> damn it i wanna hack my game this is becoming more and more difficult by the second
<James147> marion: i would try redownloading the archive if you can
<James147> and doing an md5sum on it (assuming they provide you what one)
<marion> but the executable file that was in the zip the rar was in worked fine
<TheGentleman> Hello!  Pls help: in my kubuntu maverik i'm not able to make the bar menu appear anymore. Nor moving the mouse pointer to the lower side of screen, nor pointing at any other side of screen. Moreover clicking on any icon on screen does nothing!  I could open xchat and join this channel using Alt F2
<TheGentleman> I think i was distracted by telphone ancd clicked something on the lower bar without realizing what i did....
<TheGentleman> System is nearly unusable now: pls help
<James147> TheGentleman: did you open the widget dashboard? (is the screen slightly grey?)
<TheGentleman> James147, I do not think so. the screen looks normal
<James147> TheGentleman: have your tryed loggin out and back in again?
<TheGentleman> yes James147 and the problem persists
<James147> hmm, i suggest you try creating a new user and seeing if it happens with them (never seen that happen before :S )
<rtdos> is there a list of command line only applications somewhere?
<TheGentleman> ok James147, I have a "guest" user. will try that. But it has no rights to modify anything on my normal session.
<James147> TheGentleman: thats fine, its just to see if its your user or the system
<James147> rtdos: google? there are allot of them, its not east to create a list :)
<marion> hah i wine installed rar and unpacked the file
<James147> rtdos: unless there is something specific you need i cant relly give you much more info
<rtdos> James147, I was just wondering if there was a way to grep the repository list for text based apps?
<TheGentleman> back
<James147> rtdos: possibally, not sure how though
<TheGentleman> James147,  the other user works fine. It is only on my session where the desktop is fuked up
<James147> TheGentleman: then its most likly a currpt config file... no clue which one though :)   i would suggest starting with kwin and plasma though (they can be found in ~/.kde/share/config)
<James147> TheGentleman: delete or rename the config to resset them to teh default settings
<James147> (you might need to restar the application or logout and back in)
<TheGentleman> going to try that James147
 * James147 notes that you can renmae the .kde dir to see if theproblem lies in there, then you can rename it back and either hunt inside or outside of that folder)
<TheGentleman> k
 * James147 is going to be back in abit ^^ will get any messages when i come back if you highlght me :)
<kayleigh> hi all wonder if any one can help me with some IM problems?
<rork> !anyone | kayleigh
<ubottu> kayleigh: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rtdos> James147, is there a way to get all applications in command line mode?
<rtdos> ...without using grep ?
<kayleigh> i am new to kubuntu 10.10, i can not get any im service to work at all, hve connection to internet but every app i try for im fails|
<kshadeslayer_> rtdos: all applications as in all installed apps?
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: so ... whats the issue in kopete? which service?
<kayleigh> used kopete, failed to connect used aMSN fail, used Kmess fail??? i am lost now
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: dude ... which service? :)
<kshadeslayer_> gtalk? MSN? AOL?
<BluesKaj> well, kshadeslayer_ , I finally gave up on rekonq ...it's too clunky for me , or I just don't "get it" , in terms of the logic behind the setup procedures
<kayleigh> msn sorry must read more!!!
<kshadeslayer_> BluesKaj: heh .... it needs work :P
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: and which kubuntu version??
<kayleigh> 10.10
<kshadeslayer_> oh sorry ... i didnt see that earlier ...
<rtdos> noaXess, kshadeslayer, sorry i meant all applications available?
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: are you using any PPA's ? or stock system?
<kshadeslayer_> rtdos: ok ... run : dpkg -l to get a list of all packages available ... and all binary apps should be in /usr/bin or /bin
<kayleigh> er like i said i'm new too this.......whats ppa's and stock sys?
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: stock system as in .... default install ...
<kshadeslayer_> !ppa | kayleigh
<ubottu> kayleigh: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: the first thing id like you to do is check if a bug fix release of KDE fixes your issues
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.5.4
<whilo> is the 4.6 backport (currently rc2) for maverick already using the raster engine?
<kshadeslayer_> whilo: nope
<kayleigh> ah! i downloaded standard 10.10 and use the repos that came with it i'll try the bug fix brb
<kshadeslayer_> you can change it tho
<whilo> something happened in the second half of december
<whilo> although i still have a quite slow harddisk my ui has got really snappy
<kayleigh> how ?
<kshadeslayer_> that could be kwin becoming more efficient .... or something else
<whilo> well i have used the beta for 4.6 before i  think. were some of the recent scheduler patches for the kernel backported?
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ppa << follow the instructions there and the link in the channel topic
<kshadeslayer_> whilo: nope ... PPA's just contain KDE releases
<whilo> kshadeslayer_: sure this was a generic ubuntu question
<kshadeslayer_> oh
 * kshadeslayer_ thinks
<kshadeslayer_> naw
<kayleigh> so m looking for a different download of kopete?
<kshadeslayer_> would have needed a very controversial SRU
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: a bug fix release of KDE ...
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: KDE is pretty much the whole GUI you see in front of you
<kshadeslayer_> which like any other piece of software has bug fix updates
<kayleigh> oh, mine might be broken? this is the only thing that dont work?
<kshadeslayer_> could be could not be .... but its always advisable to have bug fix updates installed
<kshadeslayer_> BluesKaj: btw did you try rekonq git? or the 0.6.1 release?
<kayleigh> am lost here, drowning!!! have searched kde and millions have come back?????
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: just install the ppa :D
<kshadeslayer_> if it doesnt fix the issue .... then we can proceed ....
<kayleigh> i no i'm being a pain cause i dont understand but do i copy this ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa to my repo's?
<rtdos> thanks kshadeslayer_
<James147> kayleigh: follow this to install it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Kubuntu
<kshadeslayer_> rtdos: np
<sfears> I trashed grub playing with the startup manager.  The stage 1 fix doesn't work and install-grub /dev/sda3 gives errors.  Can anyone help?
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: can you pastebin the grub errors?
<yofel> sfears: which release are you using?
<kshadeslayer_> that too :)
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: i didnt know you hang out here :P
<yofel> sure I do, I'm everywhere :P
<sfears> Cannot create file /boot/grub/915 resolution.mod permission denied kshadeslayer_
<sfears> Yofel 10.10.
 * yofel wonders if grub2 has a stage1
<sfears> I'm booted into live session
<kshadeslayer_> it doesnt
<yofel> !grub2
<kshadeslayer_> i think he's following the old wiki :P
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kshadeslayer_> aha
<kshadeslayer_> old wiki
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2 <<
<yofel> sfears: for reinstalling grub you should follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<James147> sfears: ^^ also, you normally install grub to a drive, not a partition (so /dev/sda not /dev/sda1 ... although you can install to sda1)
<yofel> kshadeslayer_: that just redirects to the community page
<sfears> I didn't trash it with windows.  I restarted before I closed startup-manager
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: yep ...
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: old ... help page
<yofel> heh
<marion> James147: I get error The program FFXIII Save Editor.exe has encountered a serious problem and needs to close.
<kshadeslayer_> uh ..... o_o
<James147> marion: have you looked at http://appdb.winehq.org/  ? not all applications work with wine yet... you might also want to join #winehq for better help with wine
<sfears> Kshadeslayer_ yorfel.  When I start the comp I have a grub> prompt
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: yes ... so you need to boot a live cd to fix that
<sfears> I did restore using the install grub to the /mnt
<kshadeslayer_> re-install grub
<kshadeslayer_> !!!
<kshadeslayer_> grub doesnt install to /mnt ... it installs to /boot
<sfears> Said exited with no errors
<kshadeslayer_> see thats why ..
<sfears> I followed the directions
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: you need to install grub to /dev/sdX
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: which ones?
<sfears> From your link
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202 << that one
<sfears> I did it correctly
<sfears> Yeah
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: i think that page is broken as well :P
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: one sec
<sfears> I'm just typing from a mobile.  Didn't feel like typing the whole grub command.  Swype doesn't recognized
<yofel> really? opens fine here
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: no ... the instructions are foobared
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: yes .. one sec
<James147> kshadeslayer_: dont think so, they look correct
<sfears> It seemed to work
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: use this : http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<sfears> Will try
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: or use the chroot method from help page
 * James147 notes that the other one should work... he has used it before, there is no need to chroot
<yofel> they should still work, they just don't include a chroot
<kshadeslayer_> chroot always works....
<yofel> isn't always needed though
<Exilant> For some reason my kde does not seem to recognize some hardware anymore. usb disks do not popup in the device notifier plasmoid or in dolphin, the battery monitor claims there is no battery.  Can someone point me towards a solution? I'm using kubuntu maverick (10.10) with the kubuntu ppa and kde 4.5.5.
<kshadeslayer_> since the first method failed, id say its needed now
<kshadeslayer_> Exilant: highly unlikely ... but can you check if you still have hal?
<yofel> well, worth a try
<sfears> Chroot fails
<yofel> kshadeslayer_: 4.5.5 certainly depends on hal
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: what's the error?
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: yeah ... but im just making sure
<kshadeslayer_> that's why i said .. highly unlikely
<yofel> yeah
<sfears> '/bin/bash': exec format error
<Exilant> kshadeslayer_: "hal is already the newest version.", is there maybe a kde-hal-package?
<kshadeslayer_> Exilant: nope ... theres just one hal :)
<sfears> Chroot: failed to run command '/bin/bash': exec format error
<yofel> sfears: you are trying to chroot to a 64bit system from a 32bit live disk -> that's impossible
<Exilant> i checked that kubuntu-desktop is installed, so i guess i should have all necessary packages
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: err ... by any chance ... is the install amd64 and your live usb i386?
<sfears> Shit! Forgot... Hold
<kshadeslayer_> or vice versa
<sfears> Sorry, public room
<yofel> kshadeslayer_: chrooting from a 64bit live disk to a 32bit system is possible
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: nope ... ive tried and failed many times
<yofel> hm, odd, this should technically work fine
<kshadeslayer_> well ... idk if our pbuilders can do it ... but it doesnt work that way on live CD's
<yofel> sure they can, I often use i386 pbuilders herre
<yofel> *here
<sfears> Is there a way to do this from the grub prompt?
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: yeah .. i happened to be in the same grub situation at one time ... couldnt chroot  from a i386 live usb into my amd64 system
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: i dont know ....
<sfears> If I'm at the prompt it's already installed
<yofel> if only the grub.cfg is foobared then it should be possible, but I don't know how to search for the kernel image etc.
<yofel> at least not offhand
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: well .. theres the os-probe thingy
<kshadeslayer_> grub uses that to detect kernels etc
<yofel> kshadeslayer_: we're talking about grub prompt, not os-prober
<sfears> How do I know if my livecd is 64 bit
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: yeah .. but cant os-prober be run from grub command prompt
<yofel> you can boot from a grub> prompt by entering the config settings by hand (vmlinuz and initrd location and options etc.)
<yofel> kshadeslayer_: oh? I didn't know that
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: idk either :P
<kshadeslayer_> im asking
<yofel> sfears: what does uname -m return?
<sfears> Alright... Let me boot
<yofel> kshadeslayer_: well, I never tried, so I don't know either, but I don't think it's possible
<yofel> there is basic ls, cat and other things though for grub2 so you can search around a bit
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: this reminds me ... i dont have a maverick pbuilder :P
<rork> sfears: you can use the grub commandline to find the kernel and start linux. It's explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Command%20Line%20and%20Rescue%20Mode for the commands to start linux look in the rescuemode part
<sfears> I686. Still get chroot error
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: was your install amd64?
<sfears> Yes
<yofel> then you'll need to get a amd64 live disk
<yofel> I would guess that's why grub-install failed too
<kshadeslayer_> well ... i couldnt get it to work .... chrooting into an amd64 system with a i386 live disk
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: yep
<yofel> that's completely impossible to get to work, a 32bit kernel can't handle 64bit addresses
<kshadeslayer_> yofel: ah .. so 32 bit chroot's can work on amd64 systems but not the other way around ....
<kshadeslayer_> thats why our pbuilders can work :P
<yofel> right, the kernel will just fill the upper 32bit address space with zeroes
<kshadeslayer_> yep
<sfears> I'm not using the right livecd @ i686
<sfears> ?
<yofel> sfears: yes, you need one for amd64 (64bit)
<sfears> Crap..ok
<sirius_> hello everyone. i used to be a kde user wayyy back in the days of 3.x and loved every minute of it. ive been thinking of seriosly getting back into it and just finished a clean install about 30 min ago. things are going good but im haing a few minor issues that i was hoping you could help with. i installed my nvidia drivers and set up my dual screens but now it seems like the crispness of the desktop isnt as nice as compared to what it
<sirius_>  looked like initially, plus the font looks terrible now. is there anything i can do about this?
<James147> sirius_: you can try system settings > application appearence > fonts to edit the fonts (possibally enable/disably anti aliasing) or "kdesudo nvidia-settings" to configure the drivers
<sirius_> k ty i will try
<kayleigh> hi kshadeslayer i am bck!!!! installed ppa to my sys and have updated 161 packages, sadly kopete still dont connect?
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: ok can you run kopete from a konsole?
<Exilant> kayleigh: connect to icq?
<kshadeslayer_> Exilant: MSN
<Exilant> ah
<kayleigh> okay ran sudo kopete in konsole which then spat out lots of text and opened kopete
<James147> kayleigh: you shoudnt run kopete as root
<James147> kayleigh: and you should NEVER run a gui appl with sudo
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: sudo? 0.o
<kshadeslayer_> MSN doesnt need admin access :P
<kayleigh> okay how should i open kopete in konsole like you asked?
<kshadeslayer_> yes ....
<James147> kayleigh: just run "kopete" no need for sudo
<kayleigh> okay
<kayleigh> done, ran okay with no text output in shell
<kshadeslayer_> bah
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: press alt+F2 > type : kdebugdialog
<James147> kayleigh: did it manage to connect?
<Exilant> kayleigh: run kdebugdialog, enable debug output for kopete (look neaar the end of the (unsorted :(  ) list, try running kopete again
<kshadeslayer_> and then what Exilant said :)
<Exilant> ah, kdebugdialog has a search function :)
<kshadeslayer_> Exilant: yep :)
<kayleigh> ran kdebugdialog, selected kopete at the end pressed okay kdebugdialog closed ran kopete from terminal.
<kayleigh> do i need to keep kdebugdialog open for this or is there a log some where?
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: nope ... just run kopete
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: then ... try adding a WLM account  and check what happens in konsole
<James147> (making sure you close the other instance first)
<kshadeslayer_> James147: can you take over? im going to sleep :)
<kshadeslayer_> 4.40 AM ... :P
<James147> kshadeslayer_: :p cant try
<kshadeslayer_> could be a kopete bug ... cant try ... dont have a WLM account :D
<kshadeslayer_> lemme give bugzilla another try
<kayleigh> did what u asked , nothing in konsole but did get notification: Cannot conect with the instant messaging server or peers.
<kshadeslayer_> ^_^
<kayleigh> i have tried other software, pidgin,amsn and kmess so if itd a kopete bug would it effect these as well?
<James147> kayleigh: make sure you close the app from the system tray
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: looks like the MSN servers are refusing connections
<kshadeslayer_> quite possibly they changed protocol's etc
<kshadeslayer_> and since other clients are not working as well
<kayleigh> i orig thought that but when i try on an xp terminal i connect, this is what stumped me
<James147> kayleigh: also make sure you typed the username (with the @hotmail.com) and apssword correctly
<kayleigh> mde sure pass and user are correct
<kayleigh> thanks for your help shade have  good sleep!!!
<kayleigh> you as well james will try later nd hope for the best!!!
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: check forum.kde.org  for issues :)
<kayleigh> will do
<kshadeslayer_> and google and ubuntu forums :D
<kshadeslayer_> oh
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/applications/394658-kopete-msn-issue.html
<sfears> Kshadeslayer_.. I was able to boot from the grub prompt.  Took a little skill but I got it.
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: nice :D
<sfears> Using the tutorial you gave me
<kshadeslayer_> sfears: now just install grub ^_^
<James147> sfears: if you ahve booted then just reinstall grub with "sudo install-grub /dev/sda"
<James147> sfears: no need to chroot if you managed to boot the system :)
<kshadeslayer_> yep
<kshadeslayer_> kayleigh: do you have special chars in your password?
<James147> kshadeslayer_: ahh yes :) that bug...
<kayleigh> one underscore but thought of that and tried with my mom's, all norml chaars, no connection
<James147> guess not then
<kshadeslayer_> really going to sleep now :P
<kshadeslayer_> cya
<kayleigh> thaanx
<kayleigh> am now getting text output from console
<kayleigh> kopete(4805) Kopete::SocketTimeoutWatcher::ackTimeoutCheck: Connection timeout for   QHostAddress( "65.54.165.137" )
<piovisqui> i have update my x11-common package on kubuntu a few minutes ago and restarted my pc... now it is dead
<piovisqui> no x server, even failsafe
<piovisqui> can someone help me??
<piovisqui> the update was released today
<pulaski> Hi, I have an amd64 desktop machine which I recently upgraded through the MaverickUpgradesKubuntu page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades/Kubuntu from runing Kubuntu 10.04 LTS Lucid Lynx to Kubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meekrat.
<pulaski> Kpackagekit no longer works. It crashes on start-up. Has anyone else experienced this?
<James147> pulaski: its a known issue if your using kde 4.6
<pulaski> James147: Thanks for responding. My KDE platform is 4.5.95 (4.6 RC2) so that means me right?
<James147> pulaski: yeah
<pulaski> James147: Thanks. I'm a relative inexperienced Kubuntu user, will going through a number of regular sudo apt-get update / uprgrade processes eventually resolve the issue for me?
#kubuntu 2012-01-02
<randomatix> is there any documentation for ~/.kde/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc & plasma-desktoprc?
<randomatix> My panel won't unhide when hovering at that edge. It does show the glow, like it's thinking about it.  The only suggestion I've found is a blog post saying to change some undocumented value in plasma-desktoprc and reboot.  It's not a good time to reboot, and I'd like to know what that setting really does.  Any ideas?
<Snowhog> randomatix: Well, without know what the blog post you looked at is, or what "setting" it refers to, ....
<randomatix> Snowhog: well, the bigger question is "where are the settings in those files documented?".
<randomatix> Snowhog: and the secondary question is "Is there a way to make a panel unhide without a restart?"
<randomatix> Snowhog: for reference, the post is http://eyemeansit.wordpress.com/2010/06/17/restoring-a-lost-kde4-panel-that-wont-unhide/
<Kimlaroux> randomatix, maybe restarting plasma-desktop would work
<Kimlaroux> and this blog post is silly... "Here’s the fix, assuming you have some folder on your desktop that will allow you to open up Dolphin:" I mean, this is Linux, you can do all that in one of the consoles
<randomatix> Kimlaroux: Good idea.  I may try restarting plasma-desktop next time.  I might have found a workaround by doing something to generate a notification in the system tray.  Will need to test that more.
<randomatix> Kimlaroux: And, yeah, there were a few rookie indicators in that post which made me less than eager to blindly make that settings change.
<Kimlaroux> Bah it's just a visual setting for KDE... should be pretty same IMO. KDE used to be 100% configurable through text files...
<randomatix> It would be nice if the plasma settings were docuemented, perhaps something like http://kb.mozillazine.org/About:config_entries
<Kimlaroux> Yeah, when I came back to KDE I couldn't find anything about it's configuration files. Kinda lame
<randomatix> the prevailing notion of just blowing away the settings file & starting over whenever things don't work is bothersome
<Kimlaroux> what annoys me more is the "point and click" of it all... Many things can only be configured through point-and-click setting panels. It's really a pain when those settings don't work.
<randomatix> Kimlaroux: the Firefox approach works for me.  GUI for the common items, about:config for tweakier things.
<Kimlaroux> Firefox is not a whole desktop though
<randomatix> Kimlaroux: right, just saying their hybrid method is appealing.
 * Kimlaroux nods.
<randomatix> they seem free to add tweakable settings galore, without getting slowed down by decisions over what belongs in the gui
<Cpt_Andrew> Anyone have methods of laptop power saving?
<Cpt_Andrew> Linux is a monster in draining my macbook battery
<randomatix> Cpt_Andrew: have you tried powertop?
<Cpt_Andrew> no does it help a lot?
<Cpt_Andrew> i only played with the system setting power options
<randomatix> powertop shows technical info about what's using power, with suggested changes.   not really a consumer-friendly tool, though.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PowerTOP
<randomatix> it hits some items not covered elsewhere.  still not everything you'll need to do, though
<Cpt_Andrew> i see, can it actually make the changes itself?
<randomatix> yeah. they may not be persistent.  it's been a while since I used it.
<Cpt_Andrew> K thanks, i'll check it out
<gjohnson> how to fix problem dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<gjohnson> would anyone want to help with this problem ?  how to fix problem dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a
<robin0800> gjohnson: and have you ?
<gjohnson> ??
<gjohnson> am I in the right place for help?
<robin0800> gjohnson: in the konsole sudo dpkg --configure -a
<gjohnson> i have a promt
<gjohnson> under bash
<gjohnson> sudo: dpkg--configure-a: command not found
<gjohnson> i  entered in konsole
<gjohnson> this is what i got back
<gjohnson> sudo: dpkg--configure-a: command not found
<robin0800> gjohnson: there is a space between dpkg and --
<Snowhog> gjohnson: Type it as:   sudo dpkg --configure -a  [Note that there are spaces]
<gjohnson> ok i coped your text and its working now
<gjohnson> would  you know how or why it was disabled? my Auto updater was working fine before?
<gjohnson> ok it has finished
<robin0800> gjohnson: the errors you had might have stopped it
<gjohnson> Awsome its working great now thanks soo much Happy New Year and God Bless
<inobe> anyone have tips on how to speed up dolphin, using Dolphin Version 1.7 on KDE (4.7.4) ?
<inobe> sys specs, e6850cpu, 500gig sata drive, gtx 460 se 2gb, 6 gigs memory, dolphin takes 4seconds to load, yet everything else loads up instantaneously.
<randomatix> In krunner, how can the PATH be set to include ~/bin ?  The default PATH seems to be  /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Linkmaster> telepathy KDE? Where can I find itZ
<Linkmaster> *?
<inobe> hello everyone
<Snowhog> Linkmaster: telepathy-core is in the repositories. Just install it?
<Linkmaster> Snowhog: I wanted the KDE version...
<Snowhog> Linkmaster: Take a look at http://quintasan.blogspot.com/2011/07/telepathy-kde-ppa.html
<Bunie_> Hey guys! I'm using Lubuntu but i installed KDE and nobody is answering over there :P
<Bunie_> What is Konqeuror and how do i remove it without butchering KDE?
<Snowhog> Bunie_: Konqeuror is a Web Browser and File Manager in one.
<Bunie_> Snowhog: But like, doesnt KDE by default use a different file manager?
<Bunie_> Snowhog: I use FireFox for my web browsing :P what use is Konqeuror to me?
<Snowhog> Bunie_: Then don't use it.
<Bunie_> but its required for KDE? :P
<Bunie_> the file manager may come in handy someday anyways
<Bunie_> I've installed everything but xfce, no idea why. some strange urge to install them all. cant manage to get xfce to work though.
<Snowhog> Bunie_: Konqueror isn't installed with the newer versions of Kubuntu, which now uses Rekonq as the default browser.
<Bunie_> Ah. Well as i mentioned im using lubuntu :3 just needed some info on KDE ^^
<Bunie_> Thanks :D
<Bunie_> KDE is very pretty. it seems more resource hoggish then Gnome though lols. its a touch choice i'll have to make over-time :D see you guys later ;D
<Bunie_> tough*
<Bunie_> ;3
<calcmandan_pre> Happy new year everyonr
<calcmandan_pre> Everyone
<D-coy> -.-
<almoxarife> someone tell me how to remove the x/y coords from the display when I shit a window on the desktop?
<almoxarife> that would be 'shift'
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<unRar> !Kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<jonatan> hola
<rush_mm> he
<BluesKaj> hey folks
<utente> Where can I find the history file of Muon Package Manager?
<utente> is anyone home?
<zen_> /etc/default/grub: 1: #If: not found
<soee> argh anyone who can help configure wirless ?
<peace> soee: ?
<soee> peace: still here ?
<peace> soee: ye
<soee> peace: listen i have wirles modem etc, installed driver (ath9k_htc)
<soee> i can find network in NM
<peace> so...
<soee> but status is: configuring interface or awaiting for authentication
<soee> and nothing, cant connect
<peace> soee: sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<peace> try with that
<soee> hehe yeah but cant connect to network on desktop :)
<peace> soee: connect the wired cable
<soee> dont have atm
<peace> soee: go in the netbook notebook
<soee> im on laptop
<peace> soee: download the packages
<peace> soee: they will be on /var/cache/apt/archives
<soee> peace: is this enough to downlaod this: https://launchpad.net/~hrvojes/+archive/kde-goodies/+files/wicd-kde_0.2.3git20111229%7E241%7Eoneiric1_amd64.deb
<soee> and move to dekstop and install ?
<peace> you need the wicd-daemon
<peace> soee: the esiest way i can image is...
<peace> soee: install widcd-kde on your laptop
<peace> copy the folder i have said you before on your desktoo
<soee> on Windows ?
<peace> no comment
<peace> soee: get a sick cable for your desktop
<peace> or this will be a pain
<soee> ;]
<toumbo> Its realy annoying when log out and then log in into kde the black interface of some programs
<soee> peace: ok wicd-kde isntalled what next ?
<peace> soee: then use it xD
<peace> wicd-kde
<soee> :/
<soee> hmm if i try to run it using console i have message that its not installed, but if i try to istall it says it is in newset version
<peace> soee: wicd-daemo is running?
<peace> soee: kde version ubuntu version?
<soee> peace: 11.10 / 4.8 rc1
<peace> mm
<soee> peace: but it was installed from .deb files
<peace> 4.8rc1
<peace> ..
<peace> type wicd-kde
<peace> run :::::::::::::::::::::> type wicd-kde
<soee> krunner cant find it, console says its not installed :D
<soee> rebooting now, will see
<peace> kbuildsycoca4
<peace> run this
<soee> what is it ?
<peace> man kbuildsycoca4
<peace> or google it
<peace> you should not need
<peace> but just to test..
<soee> ok wicd-kde works after reboot
<soee> peace: networkmanager doesnt have to be switched off right ?
<peace> soee: kill it
<peace> i like kill applications
<peace> xD
<soee> omg now again it cant be found ...
<bookaballaboddda> hi
<bookaballaboddda> i would just like to say hi
<bookaballaboddda> and goodebye
<alkisg> Dragon player doesn't support subtitles, what's a usual alternative?
<alkisg> vlc?
<randomatix> alkisg: I like smplayer and totem.
<alkisg> I thought totem would pull a lot of gnome dependencies... ty :)
<peace> alkisg: vlc is good
<peace> kmplayer
<alkisg> OK, I'll use vlc then, I'm already used to that. Thank you.
<peace> btw there are toons of players
<peace> i prefer vlc :)
<randomatix> alkisg: SMplayer is QT4 and uses mplayer as a backend.  I switched to it as my primary when VLC was having problems, and have no inclination to go back.
<s_p> I heard you like some spam with the spam so spam i give spam to you
<s_p> I heard you like some spam with the spam so spam i give spam to you
<s_p> I heard you like some spam with the spam so spam i give spam to you
<FloodBotK3> s_p: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s_p> I heard you like some spam with the spam so spam i give spam to you
<s_p> I heard you like some spam with the spam so spam i give spam to you
<s_p> I heard you like some spam with the spam so spam i give spam to you
<FloodBotK3> s_p: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<s_p> I heard you like some spam with the spam so spam i give spam to you
<s_p> I heard you like some spam with the spam so spam i give spam to you
<s_p> I heard you like some spam with the spam so spam i give spam to you
<FloodBotK3> s_p: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Unit193> !ops | s_p is a spammer
<ubottu> s_p is a spammer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) Hobbsee, Tm_T, Nalioth, Riddell, seth, imbrandon, gnomefreak, nixternal, ryanakca, mneptok, PriceChild, tsimpson, jussi, Pici, ikonia, genii, Mamarok, claydoh, maco, apachelogger, seele, Nightrose, JontheEnchidna, rgreening, or txwikinger
<skramer_> hi everybody. could anybody please tell me how to sync BlackBerry with Kontact 4.7.3
<rousing> Hi
<rousing> can anyone tell me how to install minimal kde desktop ? i'm using server edition
<Arnolds> I've got a problem with Kubuntu, I can't install anything on Muon software center or download any updates. It shows: This operation cannot continue since proper authorization was not provided
<Arnolds> Thanks!
<yofel> Arnolds: is the package 'polkit-kde-1' installed?
<Arnolds> Probably not.
<yofel> install that with apt and restart your session, it should work then
<Arnolds> Ok, thanks!
<alkisg> http://userbase.kde.org/Dragon_Player ==> " Support for subtitles: Automatically loads subtitles with the matching name "
<alkisg> Has anyone managed to do that? I even `strace`'d it and I didn't see it trying to load my .srt subtitles... (vlc works fine, just wondering why kubuntu would have a media player that doesn't support subtitles as its default one)
<atvr> hi how can i creat desktop icon :) sorry i am new
<atvr> anyone could help me ??
<skramer_> how can I sync my BlackBerry with KDEPIM? The Kontact version is 4.7.3
<atvr> i need help setting desktop icon
<yofel> atvr: what kind of icon?
<atvr> yofel, nevermind lol, i figured mysefl :)
<SJr> I cannot login to KDE anymore, this is what I'm getting: http://pastebin.com/Eq7D69Zi
<SJr> in my xsession-errors file
<Deckard_25> hi, will KDE 4.7.4 packages get into Oneiric? there's very important bug fix: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=272495
<ubottu> KDE bug 272495 in general "Crash in TaskManager::TaskItem::task" [Crash,Resolved: fixed]
<who_me_> Deckard_25: the 4.7.4 packages are in the kubuntu ppa
<Deckard_25> who_me_:could you give me the name of this ppa?
<who_me_> Deckard_25: ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa
<Deckard_25> who_me_: thanks a lot!
<who_me_> np
<who_me_> http://www.kubuntu.org/kde-sc-474
<Deckard_25> thanks :)
<SJr> I can't seem to login to KDE anymore, even with a new user, here is my xsession-errors: http://pastebin.com/Eq7D69Zi
<Snowhog> SJr: Instead of providing the contents of your xsessions-errors file, how about describing what is happening? Do you get to the KDM login screen? If 'yes', are you returned to it (looping problem)?
<SJr> sorry I shorted the paste, from before.
<SJr> I just get hung on the 'K'
<SJr> when the K starts fading in, it just hangs there.
<SJr> I can login with xfce no problem
<Snowhog> SJr: Reboot in to recovery (single user) mode. At the prompt type: df -h and see what is reported for space available under root ( / ).
<SJr> 12 G free out of 28 total
<SJr> Is there a reason to reboot into single user mode?
<Snowhog> SJr: Hmm. Not a space problem then. When did you last get in successfully, and what has happened since then?
<SJr> Home has 4 G free out of 44.
<SJr> Probably about 2 weeks ago, nothing the locker was in my laptop, in standby. It did eventually lose power and all the contents of RAM were lost.
<SJr> About 6 months it started where new users couldn't login at all
<SJr> but up until two weeks ago my user could log in successfully
<SJr> sorry the laptop was in my locker*
<Snowhog> SJr: Can you boot using the previous kernel?
<SJr> Not sure how, and I think if it comes to that I'm just going to wipe and re-install.
<Snowhog> SJr: From the Grub menu, or do you have the Grub menu set to hidden?
<SJr> probably set to hidden
<SJr> I also think I upgraded the kernel jsut now
<SJr> (as I did a dist-upgrade to fix it).
<SJr> to try to fix it*
<Snowhog> SJr: Ensure that none of the file/directories in your users /home directory are owned by root. From the command line type: ls -laR | grep root\ root  and see if any files/directories are shown as owned by root.
<SJr> grep root\ root
<SJr> Hmmmmm
<SJr> Okay some were, and lets see if that works
<SJr> Nope
<dolphin> hello
<Snowhog> SJr: From the command line (having booted into recover mode), can you get to the Desktop Environment by typing:  startx
<SJr> Nope it just wants to throw me into xfce
<SJr> kde-failsafe works via kdm
<SJr> I'm just going to reinstall
<SJr> thanks anyway Snowhog
<Snowhog> SJr: Okay, using kde-failsafe gets you in. Once in, go to System Settings > Startup and Shutdown > Session Management > On Login and select  Start with an empty session.
<atvr> what is the kubuntu off-topic chanel ?
<Snowhog> atvr: Where you can talk about non-help stuff -- basic 'chatting'.
<Snowhog> !off-topic
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<atvr> Snowhog, thanks
<atvr> Snowhog, do you know how can i get cairo, and is it hard to use
<Snowhog> atvr: It's in the repositories, so just launch your package manager and search on cairo-dock
<atvr> okay :) thanks
<MaxHR> Hello, am getting messages about certificates being bad for secure websites, and when trying to install new packages... can someone advise me how to update the certs?
<OutOfControl> What does mode (j 4:10) do?
<Snowhog> Riddell: The FloodBotK "tag team" are at it again.
<OutOfControl> What does +j do again?
<Snowhog> +j "auto join" I think
<Unit193> OutOfControl: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<OutOfControl> Thanks
<OutOfControl> Lets all part and see what happens when we rejoin at once ;p
<Snowhog> Well, an OP could do that -- if he/she wanted to.
<Resistance> OutOfControl:  i wouldnt recommend tormenting the bots :P
<Snowhog> tsimpson: The floodbots are at it again.
<OutOfControl> ;p
<Snowhog> +j (join throttling) This mode takes one parameter of the form n:t, where 'n' and 't' are positive integers. Only 'n' users may join in each period of 't' seconds. Amazing what you learn when you read the guide.
<MaxHR> why would rekonq and muon have security cert problems, and firefox doesn't?  and how can I fix it?
<MaxHR> I guess I should dump kubu for ubu, this security thing is not acceptable
<vtdpkntu> ciao
<vtdpkntu> hello
<vtdpkntu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
#kubuntu 2012-01-03
<bomber> helo folks..
<bomber> does anyone know why kubuntu at bootup always has the volume at 40%
<bomber> it used to save the volume level and it would be whatever you had it at last..
<DarthFrog> What on earth is going on with FlootBotK3?
<Unit193> It thinks there is a netsplit (Or something like that)
<OutOfControl> Unit193: Wouldn't it show .net .split then?
<Unit193> No
<OutOfControl> Ah
<Unit193> Offtopic
<caesar_> is there an option to see desktop icons
<caesar_> i have stuff on my desktop but it is blank
<OutOfControl> !patience caesar_
<OutOfControl> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com/ http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ or http://www.kubuntuforums.net/ while you wait.
<OutOfControl> caesar_: ^^
<caesar_> ty
<caesar_> OutOfControl: can you see icons on your desktop?
<caesar_> because mine has been blank since out-the-box
 * OutOfControl is sadly using Win atm as his Ubuntu machine is broken
<Snowhog> caesar_: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<caesar_> Snowhog: 11.10
<lynxgeeknyc> hello people
<lynxgeeknyc> can someone help me out plz?
<lynxgeeknyc> have a quick question about gnome 3.2... I totaly hate it lol
<Snowhog> caesar_: What Desktop layout are you using? The default is Desktop.
<lynxgeeknyc> how can I downgrade to Gnome 2.9?
<lynxgeeknyc> does anyone know?
<caesar_> Snowhog: i havn't changed anything as far as desktop layout
<caesar_> layout is desktop
<Snowhog> caesar_: What desktop icons are you believing/wanting to see?
<caesar_> Snowhog: i have about 10 folders, a handful of jpg's and zip files.. i would like to see everything that i save to the desktop
<lynxgeeknyc> anyone else talking? Does anyone know how to downgrade to Gnome 2.9
<lynxgeeknyc> ?
<Snowhog> lynxgeeknyc: You are aware, that you are asking a "Ubuntu" question in the "Kubuntu" support channel?
<claydoh> caesar_: you can changr yhe default from desktop to 'folder view'  which will make it like the classic desktop with icons and folders, et
<lynxgeeknyc> lol I am. But I am running Kubuntu and have Gnome installed as well :-p
<Snowhog> hey claydoh!
<claydoh> lynxgeeknyc: but still, they would know more about it in the ubuntu channels probably
<claydoh> hi Snowhog !
<lynxgeeknyc> ok :)
<caesar_> Snowhog: nice.. that's exactly how i wanted it
<Snowhog> caesar_: Thanks goes to claydoh. ;?
<Snowhog> *;)
<claydoh> :P
<caesar_> whoops
<claydoh> its all good
<Snowhog> caesar_: It's all good though. Help is help.
<caesar_> ;)
<caesar_> one more ques: can someone help me with getting usb devices to display in a virtual machine
<claydoh> caesar_: virtualbox or soemthing else?
<caesar_> vbox of course
<claydoh> tho that would be ot for here, if you use vb, then you need to have the version installed from their site the repo (open) version  does not have that
<claydoh> there are tutorials there on it, it isn
<claydoh> t hard but takes a few stes that i cannot remember
<caesar_> i got the one from there site
<claydoh> theyt have a faq or wiki or forum post for it on their site
<caesar_> checking it out now
<atvr> i need help, i think i have screwed up something, i have installed the cairo dock in 11.10, and i have right click the original task bar to make it disapeare, and now i want it back because i need it to select my wifi, do you know how can i do that
<Snowhog> I see that the bots have finally settled down.
<claydoh> atvr: depending on   your KDE version, right-click on the desktop and select "add panel" then 'default panel"
<atvr> claydoh, i cant because my desktop has disapeard, its all black but i have the cairo dock at bottom
<claydoh> cairo dock? in Kubuntu?  am not familiar with it
<atvr> claydoh, yeah i am not too.... if i could a would get back to the original onnnnne but i dont know how
<claydoh> have    tyou tried rebooting?
<atvr> claydoh, yes
<atvr> claydoh, the desktop is still the same
<claydoh> hmm i dunno
<claydoh> other than uninstalling it from the command line (from an alt-f1 terminal)
<atvr> what would be the command
<claydoh> sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
<atvr> package name :: cairo-dock ??
<atvr> ok i have removed
<claydoh> sounds  right
<atvr> so i will reboot to see, and if it dont work i will boot in 2d
<claydoh> but also remove cairo-dock-core
<claydoh> atvr: and cairo-dock-data
<claydoh> the first package is a so called meta-package
<atvr> thanks
<atvr> all file has been deleted now
<atvr> so i reboot ??
<claydoh> you can, if  you cannot log out
<atvr> i will logout :)
<mib_> hi, can someone tell me please if the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is KDE v. Unity/GNome and some applications that are developed by the folks making each of those?
<claydoh> mib_:  yes and no
<claydoh> ubuntu have a lot more in-house stuff, where kubuntu is mostly a stock kde
<claydoh> with some exceptions
<atvr> claydoh, now lol, i dont have cairo but i dont have task bar and desktop, there is nothing on the screen but a black desktop
<atvr> i have system setting open, terminal and xchat, i cant do anything
<claydoh> hmmm
<mib_> claydoh: so in a way, the two really are close but separate distros. ok, thanks. what made me ask this is that I think kubuntu 11.10 has openoffice.org whereas ubuntu 11.10 has libreoffice. I'm just doing some searching as we speak to confirm this.
<claydoh> mib_: kubuntu has libreoffice
<claydoh> mib_: and kubuntu is pretty much independent on the desktop side
<claydoh> atvr: i dont have any ideas bout the desktop
<mib_> claydoh: oh. good to hear. less differences for me then. i want to give kubuntu a spin because i don't like where the whole unity/gnome 3 thing is going. I trust kde is less about hiding options and controls from users?
<claydoh> but try this: does alt-f2 bring up the krunner?
<atvr> claydoh, it bring up something to search in it
<claydoh> mib_: more or less, tho old die hard kde3 users would disagree on the hiding/changes stuff :D
<claydoh> atvr: type in: plasma-desktop
<claydoh> to see if that will start the window manager
<mib_> claydoh: well i never used that one, so that'll be fine. ha. thanks, i'll go d/l the iso.
<Snowhog> claydoh: atvr - but it is true that Ubuntu (Gnome 3.x) has gone along way towards making 'customization' by the user very hard to do.
<claydoh> mib_: you can install kde along side ubuntu by installing 'kubuntu-desktop'
<atvr> claydoh, i think its already running, but with some setting disabled
<mib_> claydoh: you don't say. and that will make it appear in the DE list? let me try that...
<claydoh> Snowhog: I dunno, die hard kde dude, never strayed from the general gnome/unity defualts when i use em
<Snowhog> hehe.
<claydoh> mib_: at the login window, you can choose what session to run
<claydoh> Snowhog: but I do think that gnome3 may be more customizable atm
<claydoh> but not ina user freindly way
<mib_> it will take 670 MB of space. I think i might as well d/l the live iso for a "clean" enviro. or both. yeah.
<mib_> i'm sorry, but when an environment makes you add a ppa to install a second control program that looks very close to the first but has a critical missing function that's not user friendly.
<mib_> speaking of which, does kubuntu also have zeitgeist?
<claydoh> mib_: if it is in the repos you can install it
<mib_> oh no no, i don't want it.
<mib_> that's just another plus for ku in my book
<claydoh> atvr: try this: kquitapp plasma-desktop
<claydoh> followed by : plasma-desktop
<claydoh> afterthat, my skills are depleted :(
<atvr> vincent@ubuntu:~$ kquitapp plasma-desktop
<atvr> unnamed app(1913): "Application plasma-desktop could not be found using service org.kde.plasma-desktop and path /MainApplication."
<claydoh> do that from alt-f2, sorry
<atvr> claydoh, i thinks its done
<claydoh> work?
<atvr> no
<atvr> nothing hapenned
<limac> hi how can i make the top bar with the file, edit, etc. appear in kdevelop? its not appearing for some reason in KDE but it was in unity
<Snowhog> limac: It's the only app that behaves this way?
<MaxHR> Hello, can anybody tell me how to get rekonq and muon to be ok with security certs?  They are telling me the certs are no good
<MaxHR> "The following pieces of software cannot be authenticated."
<MaxHR> and I get a message from rekonq about certs can't be verified
<MaxHR> running kubu 11.10
<MaxHR> Firefox doesn't have this issue with same websites
<Snowhog> MaxHR: If you are selecting/installing packages from the default repositories, and using Muon, you won't get this. Are you trying to install a downloaded .deb package?
<MaxHR> Snowhog: this is from the default repos... I am using an unaltered install, I made no changes to the repos
<limac> Snowhog: yes i think so
<limac> Snowhog: the others seems to be fine
<Snowhog> limac: Did kdevelop always behave this way, or did it happen recently?
<limac> it recently happened
<limac> i googled this problem up...but I didn;t really find any useful results
<limac> but anyways it is fine for now...i'll just work on unity.
<Snowhog> MaxHR: Sound like you don't have the Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key installed. When you launch Muon and go to Settings > Configure Software Sources > Authentication, what is there?
<caesar_> what directory would an external hard drive show up in
<Snowhog> caesar_: It should be mounted in /media
<caesar_> Snowhog: got it
<caesar_> now if i could only get it to show up in my vbox
<caesar_> i added the vbox user/group
<caesar_> i can now see it in the vbox settings and when i enable it...
<caesar_> it shows up in win7 and gives me error that it could not install drivers
<Snowhog> caesar_: What file system is the external HDD formated to?
<MaxHR> Snowhog: ok, checking that now
<caesar_> Snowhog: i believe NTFS but i'm not sure
<MaxHR> Snowhog: there are 3 keys there (Ubuntu Archive, CD Image, and Extras Automatic Signing Key)
<Snowhog> MaxHR: Hmm. Are you getting the warning about certs on any package you attempt to install via Muon?
<caesar_> Snowhog: i can't find an option to format
<caesar_> or to see how it is formatted
<MaxHR> Snowhog: no, packages with the little blue kubuntu icon next to them install with no warning... for some reason I also get a warning in rekonq on some secure websites
<Snowhog> MaxHR: Well, as to warning in Reqonk "on some secure websites", that could simply be do to the fact that the sites certificates are in fact, expired. Believe me, that is not uncommon!!
<MaxHR> Snowhog: those sites have no problem on Firefox... they include my credit card and bank sites
<Snowhog> MaxHR: In Reqonk, do you have cookies enabled?
<MaxHR> yes
<caesar_> i get this error in Windoze: This device cannot start (Code 10)
<Snowhog> MaxHR: Reqonk has the ability to 'spoof' itself to site, making them think it's another browser. Have you tried changing the setting so that Reqonk reports itself as another browser - say Firefox?
<MaxHR> Snowhog: I will try that later, thx, have to leave now, will ask again tomorrow
<Snowhog> caesar_: You should verify that the file system on the external HDD. If it isn't one that Windows 7 can recognize/read, .....
<Snowhog> *waht
<Snowhog> **what
<caesar_> Snowhog: i'm almost 100% positive it is NTFS, which is standard for window7
<caesar_> err windows all together
<caesar_> i'm new to kubuntu so i don't know where everything is located yet
<caesar_> when could one get options to format drives
<caesar_> where*
<caesar_> or to actually see how the drive is formatted.. it's not in the properties from what i can see
<hanasaki> why is syslinux installed by default yet grub2 is used?
<caesar_> Snowhog: apparently i need some extension pack for vbox
<atvr> does anyone know if its possible to reset plasma to its original (default) setting in command line
<atvr> because i have accidently disabled my task bar and desktop and now i cant enable it back :S
<atvr> almoxarife, im here
<almoxarife> atvr: what happened?
<atvr> i have installed the cairo-dock
<almoxarife> ok
<almoxarife> atvr: I don't think cairo breaks plasma
<atvr> then the orignal taskbar was over the cairo dock, so i have disabled it, and there was a widget or something to switch between desktop i have also disable that, so i was having only cairo-dock and the desktop is now black
<atvr> so i have deleted cairo-dock in terminal
<atvr> then now my desktop is just black
<almoxarife> so you are left with nothing?
<atvr> almoxarife, yes
<almoxarife> one should not delete so much
<atvr> almoxarife, is this fixable
<atvr> almoxarife, private me please
<almoxarife> atvr: everything is fixable
<almoxarife> almost
<atvr> :)
<almoxarife> I am guessing getting to a terminal is not an option?
<atvr> almoxarife, yes i can open terminal
<almoxarife> type cairo-desktop -c
<atvr> almoxarife, cairo-desktop: command not found
<atvr> almoxarife, cairo is deleted
<almoxarife> atvr: and you did that because?
<atvr> almoxarife, i mean i have deleted
<atvr> almoxarife, i was thinking that if i delete it would bring back the setting
<atvr> some one told me to do that...
<almoxarife> atvr: I guess it does not bring it back? so, next time don't listen to that nick and now you know deleting does not bring back stuff, mostly, sometimes it might, but not if its what you wanted and its already deleted
<atvr> almoxarife, ok thanks for that advice :)
 * boobear is away: Gone away for now
<claydoh> atvr: have you had   your plasma problem fixed yet? I had to leave, a friend is in the hospital
<claydoh> and do note we did't 'delete' anything, we uninstalled something added :D
<cool0> Всем ку есть кто ?)
<Unit193> !ru | cool0
<ubottu> cool0: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<thorgt> hello guys!
<thorgt> I'm trying to create a pckage for Netrunner to let them test my folderview patch.
<thorgt> While doing that, I found out there's no "Click to vew folders" option!
<thorgt> Why has it been removed?
<ivano> #kubuntu-it
<ivano> salve , ma in kubuntu 11.10 non c'e' un parent controll?
<ivano> come c'e'ra su ubuntu 10.10
<ivano> azz nessuno risponde?
<who_me> ivano: probably because not many people here speak italian. While I do understand it rather well, maybe people in the ubuntu-it chan could help you
<ivano> ok grazie
<ivano> #ubuntu-it
<who_me> ivano: also there is this page, but it's in english: http://www.kubuntuguide.info/index.php/Oneiric#Timekpr_.28Parental_controls.29
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<Farsaj> Hello!How i can install freepascal 2.6.0 under ubuntu?
<ManDay> Catfish, Beagle, Siri, what the hell is that mess of search programs, if you don't mind...
<Farsaj> When I'am doanload deb packages from oficial site i've goe problem with dependies
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what program I need on Kubuntu to actually search through ODT documents
<ManDay> It's SAID to work out of the box - SIRI is supposed to search through ODT, but where the hell can I use it?
<Peace-> ManDay:  for file in FOLDER/*.odt ; do grep -i SEARCHWORD $file && echo $file ; done
<Peace-> ManDay:  for file in FOLDER/*.odt ; do grep -i SEARCHWORD "$file" && echo "$file" ; done
<Peace-> should work
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> ManDay:  for file in FOLDER/*.odt ; do cat  "$file" | grep -I WORRD && echo "$file" ; done
<Peace-> try these
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> ManDay:  for file in FOLDER/*.odt ; do cat  "$file" | grep -i  WORRD && echo "$file" ; done
<Peace-> this one
<ManDay> what
<ManDay> thats absolutly not working
<ManDay> odt is zipped binary
<Mamarok> ManDay: not at all, it is an open document text file
<Linkmaster> I did something stupid(no surprise from me), and was trying to install wicd-kde for my system. Well, it didn't work at all, for some unsure reason to me, and I decided to remove it. I typed 'sudo apt-get purge wicd-kde' and hit enter, and went to another item, and went back and noticed that it deleted: "kubuntu-desktop* knetworkmanager* wicd-kde wpasupplicant" and one or two other things, I don't have the computer with me at th
<Linkmaster> will give an explanation on how to install wicd-kde from scratch so that I can do that later today?
<EvilResistance> did you try just doing apt-get remove wicd-kde?
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, in the meantime just install kubuntu-desktop again. Wicd-kde is flaky , it works well with some wifi chips but not at all with others, but i does take some configuring depending on your setup/connection and encryption WEP or WPA , to set up correctly
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: the wireless chip should be good, since I didn't have to do any work to get it to work. my problem is, I have *no* internet connection, I think I fubared it
<Linkmaster> Would I be better off to just reinstall it? (I have seperate / and /home partitions
<ManDay> Does anyone know why LibreOffice opens and edits all my documents with GREY text, out of the box?!?
<ManDay> That's supposed to be black!
<ManDay> Mamarok: odt is a zip
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, make sure you install network-manager , or you'll have no wifi indication at all
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: could you direct me to the proper .deb file for it?
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, no deb file needed , just use your package manager
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: remember, I have no connection at all, it completely got rid of all networking on my computer Dx
<BluesKaj> if you are connected to the internet by ethernet
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: that was the first thing I tried, it still wouldn't connect
<ManDay> Does anyone know why LibreOffice opens and edits all my documents with GREY text instead of BLACK, as it's supposed to be?!
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, ok try agin , sudo dhclient eth0
<BluesKaj> ManDay, perhaps #openoffice chat might help you
 * Linkmaster doesn't have the computer handy, he just needed a link he could use to build wicd from scratch
<Linkmaster> Maybe I should reinstall? since / and /home are separate...
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, do you have access or not ?
<BluesKaj> to the pc
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: no
<Linkmaster> I will in a few hours, I'm in class
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, sudo dhclient eth0 when you have access
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: I'll do so. do you also have any sites I can pursue? I looked on KFN, but didn't find anything concrete..
<BluesKaj> depends on your wifi chip
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: I believe its a realtek..I'm not sure, my friends computer doesn't have terminal abilities to find out
<Linkmaster> What I do know is, installing the regular i386 11.10 desktop works out of the box, no video/graphic/sound/wireless issues at all. amazing install
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, always set the stage , explain the siyuation before asking questions about networking or any other subject ..trying to fix a computer without access is confusing due to ppl assuming that you are talking about the pc you are on
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: yeah, I tried making that clear in my opening question, I apologize ):
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, np :) ...let us know when you have proper access, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: Thank you for your help...I browsed around online, and got a couple .deb's for ubuntu 11.10, "wicd-daemon_1.7.0+ds1-6_all.deb" and "wicd-kde_0.2.1-5_i386.deb"...I also got the GTK one as well, on the offchance the KDE one doesn't work, which would be a shame
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, maybe network-manager will work out of the box with the right config , no need for wicd.
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: it does work out of the box, but it doesn't quite suit the evil purpose I need to put it to....>.>
<BluesKaj> Linkmaster, evil purpose ...piggyback on an open channel on neigbour's router ?
<Linkmaster> BluesKaj: nah, spoofing my school network, knetwormanager times it out
<Linkmaster> class ended, so I have to go, I'll ping you when I get back
<BluesKaj> I warned a neighbour about his router being exposed to piggybacking ...several ppl were using it and he wasn't aware that the cable co that set it up didn't setup wpa or wep or anything in terms of security
<BluesKaj> I showed him with my laptop how I had access to all the documents on his vista machine by just guessing his password
<calonso> hola
<Sharpshooter> how can I change the Amarok Themes ?
<Sharpshooter> how can I change the Amarok Themes ?
<Tm_T> Sharpshooter: what themes?
<Tm_T> Sharpshooter: there's no "theming" on Amarok other than choosing between the size of controls and placement of playlist and so on
<Sharpshooter> Tm_T, I got it from kde-look.org http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=111888&file1=111888-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=nipseb
<Sharpshooter> Tm_T,  ?
<Tm_T> Sharpshooter: read the comments in http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/nipseb?content=111888
<Sharpshooter> Tm_T,  thankx :)
<cablop> can i run kubuntu 11.10 with 384MB RAM only?
<BluesKaj> cablop, not enough memory , xubuntu would probly run fine tho
<BluesKaj> !xfce | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<BluesKaj> cablop, the minimum RAM for kubuntu is probly over 800mb - 1gig
<cablop> sigh
<cablop> willing to run it on a VM
<cablop> but currently the machine has only 1 GB RAM
<ubuntu_> nabend @ll
<hellslinger> hi, does anyone know where the samba configuration for unity/gnome are stored? they're conflicting with the ones I'm configuring with KDE and I want to eliminate them
<sebastian> #ubuntu
<BluesKaj> hellslinger, try system-config-samba in the repos , it's gui for samba configuration
<BluesKaj> hellslinger, , also if you have chosen kde then unity can be removed
<hellslinger> BluesKaj: thanks, that utility is very useful
<BluesKaj> hellslinger,  I've never used it :) ...strictly a kde guy all the way
<BluesKaj> samba works for my connection to the windows pcs on our network , ssh and nfs for the linux pcs
<hellslinger> BluesKaj: do you use smb shares? do you configure with Dolphin or /etc/smb.conf?
<BluesKaj> hellslinger, the default is smb in dolphin , if choose the network folder option
<hellslinger> BluesKaj:  network folder option? I'm interested in this
<BluesKaj> hellslinger, open dolphin , under places on the left (usually) choose network then you'll see the options
<Guest97997> hi ^.^
<graft> hi, any kate users hereabouts?
<graft> if so, do you know how to move files within kate?
<hellslinger> I've never been able to do it
<hellslinger> move files in kate, that is
<graft> nuts
<BluesKaj> graft kate is atext editor not afile manager
<BluesKaj> graft, you move files in dolphin , or the terminal
<graft> BluesKaj: sure, kate is a text editor, but editing multiple files is a key feature of kate
<graft> BluesKaj: in the course of development you often have to create files, folders, move files to new places, etc. seems like an obvious feature for an IDE to include
<BluesKaj> graft, i guess if you use the addressbar and copy text between instances , that could be amethos
<BluesKaj> a method
<lokifaer_> bonsoir
<BluesKaj> lokifaer_, bonjour , c'est anglais ici ,
<lokifaer_> sorry
<BluesKaj>  no problem , if you have question , just ask
<lokifaer_> yes I do
<lokifaer_> I can't access to my shared files
<lokifaer_> when I try it asks me user/pass
<lokifaer_> I write it but it continues to ask me
<lokifaer_> I don't understand why
<lokifaer_> excuse me if my english is not very good ;-)
<BluesKaj> lokifaer_,your english is fine ... shared files on your network I assume
<lokifaer_> yes
<lokifaer_> thank you :)
<BluesKaj> one way that I use is to access ~/.ssh the clear the rsa , known_hosts , id rsa_pub and try again
<BluesKaj> lokifaer_, ^
<BluesKaj> it's abit "dirty" but it works
<lokifaer___> hmm sorry
<lokifaer___> so access to winxp is ok
<lokifaer___> but nux to nux or xp to nux isn't
<BluesKaj> lokifaer___, how are you accessing linux to linux
<lokifaer___> and from A to A, the problem is the same !!
<lokifaer___> with samba : smb://A
<lokifaer___> on dolphin
<lokifaer___> I see shared directories
<lokifaer___> but when I want open one of them, I can't go through the identifaction request
<lokifaer___> identification*
<lokifaer___> have you any idea BluesKaj ?
<BluesKaj> lokifaer___, I have access with sftp using ssh protocol , but smb doesn't work here either  ,,,strange
<BluesKaj> lokifaer___, nfs works here as well
<BluesKaj> lokifaer___,` not sure but , maybe samba has a bug
<lokifaer> sorry the computer just crashed
<lokifaer> BluesKaj: did I miss something ?
<kjzz> !
<lokifaer> good night everybody
<BluesKaj> lokifaer, if you have vista or windows 7 , NFS will work better than samba http://wiki.wdlxtv.com/Sharing_from_Windows_7
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> how can I use muon-notifier?
<arado> good evening
<Rabenklaue> hi, because of several instabilities in Xorg/intel drivers I had to switch to xorg-edgers-ppa, but after yesterdays update I'm unable to use the my touchpad (mouse). In systemsettings I'm told there are no such devices and Xorg.log does not show anything regarding synaptics.
<Rabenklaue> /etc/X11 has changed completely (no Xorg.conf) and several new directories. I do not have any clue how to solve this.
<arado> Rabenklaue, kann dir leider nicht behilflich sein. Schon bei ubuntuusers.de versucht?
<gribouille> does muon use the systray?
<arado> the systray should inform you about new packages
<Rabenklaue> arado: Hier im IRC oder auf'm Forum?
<arado> im forum der seite. für gewöhnlich erhält man dort schnell und freundlich hilfe
<Rabenklaue> arado: Werd' ich versuchen, falls ich die nächste Zeit keine Lösung finde. Danke
<gribouille> how can I get notify of updates with muon?
<Rabenklaue> I think it's with the version of the xserver-xorg-input-* plugins - mouse is 1.7.1 and synaptics is 1.5.99, so it looks they missed the synaptics module for xorg.
<arado> 257 people idling - not bad for a support chat
 * w30 keeping fingers off keyboard so as to not be exposed as stupid; Not Idle
 * w30 ha
<arado> :)
<arado> i did not say stupid
#kubuntu 2012-01-04
<deitarion> Has anyone else here found BasKet for KDE 4 unusably prone to freezing up?
<deitarion> Until recently, I was on a Gentoo box where running the KDE 3.5 version was easy, but now I'm on Lubuntu and BasKet for KDE 4 is unusable, Trinity's PPA is broken, and it's been two weeks I've had to access my data using grep and vim. I'm thinking I might either write a conversion script or try to see how quickly I can whip up a competing tool.
<hellslinger> deitarion: I actually just looked up basKet, looks like a really great program
<deitarion> hellslinger: It's an excellent program. I just prefer to stick with the KDE 3 version and I'm VERY glad that lack of manpower kept the KDE 4 version from getting invasive UI surgery that would've detracted from what I like.
<hellslinger> deitarion: hmm, I'm sorry to hear that as I'm quite partial to KDE4
<hellslinger> I've been looking for a tool exactly like basket for a long time, actually
<deitarion> If the KDE 4 version weren't so prone to freezing on my system (could, for all I know, be an incompatibility with the data I brought over from KDE 3), I'd probably use it without issue.
<deitarion> Well, aside from some UI padding here and there which annoys me because the KDE 3 version lacks it and it's wasteful.
<hellslinger> KDE 4 has been rock solid for me since about 4.5, then again, I'm not doing the same things you are doing
<hellslinger> UI padding? are you referring to oxygen widgets putting space between widgets and views?
<deitarion> hellslinger: I'm referring to stuff like URL notes being taller, despite not needing extra vertical room to represent the same information in the same fonts with the same 16x16px icons.
<randomatix> basket the note app?
<deitarion> Yeah
<deitarion> One of my BasKets freezes the KDE 4 version when I switch to it and, since I can't figure out where it stores "basket to show on startup", it's useless to me now.
<deitarion> I'm currently trying to figure out the simplest way to build a KDE 3 BasKet chroot from my Porteus LiveUSB setup. (Not an easy thing, given that QEmu doesn't like me, Porteus's setup is built from a UnionFS overlay, and it's a pain to mount a VirtualBox image so I can copy the files out with `cp -rav`.
<randomatix> good app otherwise?  seemed very mouse-intensive when I last looked at it
<deitarion> randomatix: Depends how you use it. It does have tons of keyboard shortcuts but I find myself liking it because it's one of the only apps I've found which lets me do almost everything using ONLY the mouse.
<deitarion> (eg. Middle-click-paste on the right-hand end of a note's upper or lower border to group the newly-pasted note with the clicked one)
<randomatix> deitarion: hmmm.  I endet up sticking with zim.  may need to check it again
<deitarion> I found that tools like Zim simply don't scale to the quantity of data I needed to work with.
<deitarion> Both in number of baskets and amount of content within them, both structured and unstructured.
<deitarion> Heck, before I migrated one of my baskets (fanfiction quotes) out, I was pushing the limits of BasKet's custom Qt widget. (I had over 6000 quotes in one basket and the find-as-you-type filter was lagging the whole GUI like Firefox with a badly-written extension after a week of uptime)
<deitarion> Depending on how you use it, you may want to also explore TiddlyWiki. For stuff more inherently Wiki-friendly, that's what I use these days.
<deitarion> For example, here's one of mine that's publicly-shared --> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14610481/story_ideas.html
<randomatix> nice.  may have a use for that.
<deitarion> Feel free to ask me if there are any tweaks or plugins you need. I'm getting pretty good at making TiddlyWiki do just about anything but dance a jig. http://blog.ssokolow.com/contact/
<deitarion> (I'll probably find them rather than write them, but only because it's much quicker and easier for me)
<randomatix> how would it be for program-generated content?
<deitarion> Define "program-generated".
<deitarion> You can adjust just about anything in it, but for me to say anything more concrete than that, I'd need an example of what you're trying to do.
<randomatix> code that spews tables of data.  would be nice to have some structure.
<deitarion> Into a single "tiddler" or spread across multiple tiddlers? Embedded by hand or automatically?
<deitarion> If you're embedding by hand into a single tiddler, for example, then the main concern is making sure it understands whatever markup you're putting the table into.
<deitarion> That's solved easily, since TiddlyWiki supports pluggable formatters and also lets you embed stretches of raw HTML in <html></html> blocks.
<randomatix> I need to rtfm on this
<deitarion> If you want to have the data inserted automatically, there are basically two approaches.
<deitarion> You can either use a TiddlyWiki plugin which automatically pulls content from a URL and updates itself...
<deitarion> ...or you can have something else slice and dice your TiddlyWiki from the outside. There are two ways to do that:
<deitarion> 1. TiddlyWiki is developed as a set of individual files and they have tools to explode a TiddlyWiki into a bunch of editable files and then combine them back into a single HTML file again.
<deitarion> 2. TiddlyWiki markup is clean and simple. If you or someone you know has any programming experience, you can easily use an HTML library to alter the contents of pages from the outside.
<deitarion> As for RTFM, I'd start with the "Development Resources" section of my TiddlySpace site --> http://ssokolow.tiddlyspace.com/
<deitarion> The top entry is a link to the TiddlyWiki website with the two main entry points for help opened.
<randomatix> deitarion: thx for all that info.  I stuck it in a zim note ;)
<randomatix> deitarion: for copying to VirtualBox, why use mount & cp rather than something like sftp or Unison?
<deitarion> randomatix: It hadn't occurred to me. I rarely remember that VirtualBox exposes the host system to the guest at something like 10.0.0.2.
<randomatix> deitarion: Unison is good for keeping dir trees in sync
<deitarion> I know. I set it up between my mother's desktop and her laptop.
<deitarion> In this case, though, I'd just use rsync once to get the result of a stack of UnionFS overlays out of Porteus and into a chroot on my desktop.
<deitarion> No point in using Unison if Ubuntu makes it impossible to keep /dev/sdh1 chowned or chmodded readable to a non-root VirtualBox.
<deitarion> (Something in the default Lubuntu load-out is polling the device nodes every few seconds and resetting their permissions)
<deitarion> ...and I don't want to give myself raw access to EVERY disk devnode by adding myself to the "disk" group.
<deitarion> Perfect security theatre. Looks intimidating, but only prevents the exploits of opportunity.
<randomatix> protection against rookie mistakes, perhaps?
<deitarion> True, but a proper fix would protect against all cases. For example, a kernel module to disallow changing permissions in certain ways.
<aaron__> Hi, I am planning to remaster Kubuntu with kde 4.7.95, flash, broadcom drivers, chromium, and remove the netbook interface, and set kde, and dolphin options and plasmoids, and install a few games, and nvidia and ati drivers... and codecs... I am trying UCK, but am getting stuck with an initfilesystem error.
<jschall> when I connect my bluetooth headphones and set them to be an audio device, they don't show up
<jschall> not in pavucontrol, not in kmix
<aaron__> jschall: can you use them for anything else?
<jschall> aaron__: what do you mean?
<aaron__> jschall: nevermind,
<jschall> aaron__: options are "connect to the audio service," or "do not initialize any service"
<aaron__> jschall: so you went to system settings, multimedia-phonon?
<jschall> aaron__: no, this is when connecting in system settings -> bluetooth
<jschall> aaron__: they show up in the device priority list in multimedia/phonon but are greyed out
<jschall> aaron__: i tried restarting pulse, no good
<aaron__> jschall: try going to the audio settings... my computer was sending audio to HDMI even tho nothing was connected, and it was not easy to find it what I needed to do
<jschall> aaron__: odd because they've worked perfectly before on a different computer
<aaron__> jschall: did you go to the audio hardware setup tab?
<jschall> aaron__: yes
<jschall> aaron__: they don't show up there
<jschall> aaron__: they don't show up in pulse
<jschall> aaron__: they don't show up in aplay -l
<aaron__> jschall: lol have you tried rebooting?
<jschall> aaron__: yes
<aaron__> jschall: what version of kubuntu are you running?
<randomatix> jschall: in pavucontrol, does it show up in the Configuration tab in the Profile pulldown?
<jschall> 11.10
<aaron__> jschall: did you try any of the stuff for older versions? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<jschall> randomatix: no it does not
<jschall> aaron__: i haven't seen that
<randomatix> jschall: does it get an entry in  /dev/snd ?
<jschall> aaron__: this article is for ubuntu, not kubuntu, and it says this: For Ubuntu 10.10 and later, it should be very simple: Go to System -> Preferences -> Bluetooth and pair the Bluetooth device. Go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and select the Bluetooth device as your output device.
<aaron__> jschall: right...  ubuntu and kubuntu share the same base... and the pactl load-module stuff might give you some fun error messages ;)
<jschall> aaron__: and kde has its own bluetooth implementation i think
<aaron__> jschall: If I find a headset lying arround I'd try to reproduce, but I lost 3 of them (gift to gf past, stollen, lost) gl
<jschall> Module load failed.
<aaron__> jschall: are you using gstreamer backend or another backend?
<jschall> aaron__: gstreamer
<jussi> Hrm, I have a logitech rx1000 mouse. It has the left and right tippers on the wheel, and I wanted to know how I can map those to forward and back in chrome. any takers?
<aaron__> jussi: what have you tried?
<jussi> aaron__: nothing, no idea where to start tbh
<aaron__> jussi: does the system-settings  input  mice do anything?  and then you need to know what key normally makes chromium go back and forward...
<jussi> aaron__: alt+left/right
<jussi> aaron__: the input -> mouse has nothing for etting up shortcuts (yes, I did actually already look there)
<aaron__> jussi: KDE has always had good shortcuts for keyboards...  for the mouse, go play with the mouse settings window for a bit.. (I have a saitek gm2 that I would like to get working similar)
<aaron__> jussi: I used to play with this in my xorg.conf
<aaron__> jussi: Now it is handled almost automatically, and there is some sort of udev or some other files that need to be modded
<jussi> aaron__: Im reluctant to do that - not because I dont know how, but because xorg.conf is being depreciated and Id like to see the "real " way
<aaron__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11572025
<lokifaer> hello all
<skramer_> hi everybody.
<atvr> he
<atvr> hi**
<skramer_> is it possible to scan into GIMP on Kubuntu? And how to do it?
<Tm_T> skramer_: file -> import in gimp
<skramer_> Tm_T: seems my GIMP does not have "Import into GIMP" :-(
<skramer_> Tm_T: am I missing anything?
<Tm_T> skramer_: there should be "import from scanner" or similar
<lokifaer> I share a directory with samba and try to access it with dolphin : smb://test_machine. So I can see the shared directory, but when I try to open it, it asks me user/pass. The problem is I stay blocked on this step.
<skramer_> Tm_T: hmm... it should be the same place where one could add screenshot, etc. right? unfortunately, there is no option to get image from scanner...
<Tm_T> skramer_: hmmmph, I cannot remember how it works, sorry
<lokifaer> did I do anything wrong ?
<skramer_> Tm_T: I guess I just miss some piece of software that makes it working... ;-)
<skramer_> I have another question: how could I sync a BlackBerry with Kontact (KDEPIM 4.7.3)?
<skramer_> lokifaer: I guess you  have to give user/pass of that shared folder.
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> how could I switch between tabs in the kterminal ?
<aLeSD_> by keyboard
<lokifaer> skramer_: yes, but the window comes again and again
<lokifaer> skramer_: it does like my password is bad but I'm sure it's good
<skramer_> lokifaer: hmm...
<skramer_> lokifaer: I can´t seem to reproduce the problem, I can access shared folder by entering user/pass..
<skramer_> lokifaer: don´t kill me, but are you really sure that user and pass are correct?
<lokifaer> skramer_: I'm using a VM with kubuntu. the user is test and pass is test too.
<lokifaer> and I'm trying to access to myself..
<lokifaer> so local and remote id/pass are the same ^^
<lokifaer> and it is test/test
<lokifaer> maybe the config is bad ?
<skramer_> lokifaer: I remember I had similar problem myself, but I don´t know ho I solved it...
<skramer_> anybody has any hint how to sync a BlackBerry with KDEPIM?
<lokifaer> skramer_: ok thank you ^^
<lokifaer> nobody has an idea ?
<lokifaer> skramer_: sorry I never had BB
<skramer_> lokifaer: no problem ;-)
<skramer_> lokifaer: maybe you try smb://test@test_machine/name_of_the_share
<skramer_> lokifaer: it should also ask the pass...
<almoxarife> I am having a hard time with the flashplayer extension, I am on a 64bit and the thing wants to install 32bit, adobe-flash is installed but konqueror can't see it, any ideas?
<Kronen> my computer's sound stopped working - it was working sporadically before I installed pulseaudio, now I can't get it to play anything
<almoxarife> :)
<almoxarife> yes you are
<almoxarife> Kronen: do you see the hardware listed?
<Kronen> almoxarife: lspci gives the audio controller, yeah
<almoxarife> does kubuntu see it?
<Kronen> listed in amarok when I choose to configure phonon
<Kronen> almoxarife: anywhere else I should look?
<Kronen> almoxarife: ok, that phonon config page seems to be KDE's multimedia settings page as well
<atvr> anyone know how to jailbreak an iphone 4g ios 5.0.1 on kubuntu i have searched on google but i only find jailbreak tools for older iphone model
<almoxarife> Kronen: it is, and it has defaults for the hardware, in case of multiple sources
<almoxarife> atvr: why is it in jail?
<Kronen> almoxarife: shifted the default device to the top for all categories, still no luck
<atvr> almoxarife, i think you dont know whats jailbreak is, its a software that let you mod and idevice to make it more useful, i make it more manageble
<almoxarife> atvr: oh, didn't know
<atvr> almoxarife, for the first time i have learn you something :) if you want google it, you will see, its really nice for and idevice user
<atvr> an**
<almoxarife> atvr: I would need the phone to break, I don't have a cell phone, they are evil
<almoxarife> Kronen: what you did with alsa, can you undo?
<atvr> almoxarife, it seem like there is more than one cairo-dock openned, do you know what is the issue
<almoxarife> atvr: I bought the wife a kindle-fire, that I want to jail-break
<almoxarife> atvr: when you cold start, you have more than one?
<atvr> almoxarife, yes, in fact there is 2 open, if i close one, the cairo-dock is ok, but i would like to know why 2 cairo-dock open
<Kronen> almoxarife: I edited asound.conf, and removed users from the audio group - undid those, still no luck.  I also installed pulseaudio packages - not sure which packages came with it, though
<almoxarife> atvr: there should be only one instance of cairo in the 'start-ups'
<Kronen> erm, my default audio device is now greyed out
<Kronen> almoxarife: ^
<atvr> almoxarife, there is only one, the one that you made me create the other day
<almoxarife> Kronen: if asound can be re-installed and the old confs are gone prior to, perhaps
<almoxarife> atvr: you restarting cairo for some reason?
<Kronen> almoxarife: not quite clear what you want me to do?
<atvr> almoxarife, no i didnt
<almoxarife> Kronen: remove asound, purge confs, install asound
<Kronen> almoxarife: E: Couldn't find package asound
<almoxarife> atvr: when I saw your desktop I also noticed multiple cairo-docks, I didn't think to much about it then, c
<Kronen> almoxarife: remove alsa-base and alsa-utils?
<almoxarife> asoundconf-gtk <- that it?
<atvr> almoxarife, maybe i should delete the cairo-dock startup things that you have made me ??
<almoxarife> Kronen: did you add that on top of pulseaudio?
<Kronen> almoxarife: nope - no package like that in my repos
<almoxarife> atvr: its your machine, do as you please, its just a package that can be re-installed
<Kronen> almoxarife: nope - just thought maybe that's what your were referring to
<almoxarife> atvr: try it, nothing to lose
<almoxarife> Kronen: some keep a back up for a rainy day, I backup them conf's so I have a restore when I find myself in the same situation
<atvr> almoxarife, its ok now :)
<almoxarife> atvr: I wipe the last of my ubuntu-desktop, its running pure plasma now
<Kronen> almoxarife: not quite sure what you mean - still not sure what packages you recommend I remove
<Kronen> almoxarife: ah, if you're saying I should have backed up my config to be able to go back, the problem is (a) that i started on this because I wasn't happy with the sound setup, and (b) that KDE's sound setup is so fragmented that I don't even know what files are relevant and should be backed up
<atvr> almoxarife, you mean you get rid of cairo ??
<almoxarife> Kronen: I would undo anything you did to the sound system, if you can remember, that's my best advice, or you can try re-installing kubuntu-desktop, assuming that is what you had to begin with, it may clean itself up
<almoxarife> Kronen: I only backup /etc and ~/
<almoxarife> atvr: no, still have it, my system was a dual, ubuntu/kubuntu, I wiped ubuntu
<atvr> almoxarife, okay, since i have tried kubuntu, i never want ubuntu back :)
<almoxarife> atvr: tried that script for googling?
<atvr> almoxarife, no didnt really have the time for that
<jxjl> good afternoon is there any simple way, how to change gtk icon theme in kubuntu (I downloaded kfaenza icons and original gnome faenza theme, but I don't know, how to set gnome faenza for gtk apps)
<almoxarife> jxjl: look at application appearance in system settings
<lokifaer> skramer
<lokifaer> is left :(
<lokifaer> ^^
<jxjl> almoxarife: there is only one setting panel icons - whean I set kfaenza, gtk apps still using oxygen, when I set original gnome faenza icons in kde aps are wrong
<lokifaer> does anybody know how to see remote directories without having to type continuously the couple user/pass ? please
<cablop> i'm starting to feel dissapointed at Kubuntu
<cablop> it has many things on top of the kernel doing kernel things... so when they fail the system fails!!
<cablop> it updated kio
<cablop> so because of kio i was unable to use firefox, finish an update and so on!!
<almoxarife> lokifaer: I use sftp, have to give it the passwords once per session
<lokifaer> almoxarife: thanks, but I missed to specify : with samba !
<almoxarife> cablop: good time to look at chromium, runs swell
<almoxarife> lokifaer: yeah, with samba,
<lokifaer> almoxarife: ok, so sftp is not for ftp protocol ?
<almoxarife> lokifaer: sure, but at the client it looks like just another folder full of stuff, I don't think I have anything complicated set up, not that smart for it
<almoxarife> lokifaer: we are talking with a kubuntu client right?
<cablop> chromium isn't it cloud based?
<lokifaer> almoxarife: yes
<cablop> almoxarife: ^
<lokifaer> almoxarife: ok thank you. I'll test it and i'll tell you if it is ok ^^
<Peace-> lokifaer: http://maketecheasier.com/quick-easy-guide-to-kde-kio-slaves/2009/08/17
<almoxarife> cablop: only if you want to use that part of it, cloud=mail
<Peace-> lokifaer: here it says sftp
<cablop> chromium... but this is to move a step appart of linux... but... interesting
<almoxarife> lokifaer: the host gets a sftp installed, mine is a ubuntu 11.04, no changes to conf's, the client points to the host ip/port/user/pass, client creates wallet for sftp login, cake
<almoxarife> lokifaer: and I am talking about using 'dolphin' not filezilla or anything else
<almoxarife> cablop: I have used chromium now for ???????, its rock stable and fast!
<atvr> almoxarife, faster then firefox ??
<lokifaer> almoxarife: ok
<lokifaer> almoxarife: so sftp is a default installed software ?
<almoxarife> lokifaer: with the sync option on, you don't even keep any config at the machine, any machine, it configs from the cloud
<almoxarife> lokifaer: yes, at the host(where the files are you want)
<almoxarife> lokifaer: I am assuming the host is ubuntu/kubuntu I guess
<almoxarife> atvr: much faster than firefox
<lokifaer> to start, I try to access to myself
<lokifaer> host and remote are the same
<atvr> almoxarife, ok thanks for the info i will give it a try :)
<lokifaer> if I type smb://machine, it connects, I can see the shared directory but I can't open it. it asks always user/pass even if I type them.
<cablop> almoxarife: hmmm... but i use firefox and chrome together.. i looked the problem, it is not firefox problem, it is kde one, it is saying it cannot recognized the file: protocol so it is not able to open the profile
<lokifaer> if I type sftp://machine, It tells me refused connection
<almoxarife> lokifaer: host(remote) same meaning, c
<Torch> lokifaer: sftp needs an openssh server running
<lokifaer> sorry I would like to say : local and remote
<lokifaer> are the same
<almoxarife> Torch: yes, it does
<Kronen> almoxarife: I can't reinstall kubuntu-desktop - it's a laptop with a broken screen, using a remote screen, and if I have to restart X I might not be able to get the screen working again.  I've undone everything I can think of - the default device is still grayed out, and the sound is still not working
<almoxarife> Kronen: broken screen? literal or broke X?
<Kronen> almoxarife: inverter problems - so physical hardware issue
<almoxarife> Kronen: remote into the laptop, same same, or ssh
<Kronen> almoxarife: sure, but i need the X for eclipse, browser, etc.
<almoxarife> Kronen: don't know what to tell you,good luck
<Kronen> almoxarife: thx for the time
<almoxarife> Kronen: :)
<Kronen> anyone else with help on debugging sound problems in kubuntu?
<lokifaer> Torch: is there an existing openssh server on kubuntu ?
<Torch> lokifaer: sure. you should find it in your preferred package manager under that name.
<almoxarife> openssh-server <-- lokifaer
<lokifaer> Torch,almoxarife : thx
<almoxarife> I take that back, even simpler 'ssh' lokifaer
<lokifaer> almoxarife: it seems it works
<lokifaer> I installed openssh-server with apt-get
<lokifaer> after that, sftp://machine with Dolphin give me access to root directory of machine
<almoxarife> lokifaer: cool, I put up 'ssh' a bit late, that is the one I installed, but its all the same animal
<lokifaer> ;-)
<almoxarife> lokifaer: sort of simple to use once all the pieces are in place
<lokifaer> sorry, I don't understand
<almoxarife> lokifaer: it seems complicated, but it is not
<lokifaer> yeah
<lokifaer> but if I understand well, I need a special program if I want to use ssh with a windows computer isn't it ?
<almoxarife> lokifaer: no, 'putty'
<almoxarife> lokifaer: I don't know that a windows file browser can repeat the steps dolphin does, but it should
<almoxarife> lokifaer: for straight forward ssh to the host fffrom a win machine  I would use 'putty' once configured its point click and a password
<lokifaer> I will test it
<lokifaer> almoxarife: and it doesn't explain why samba doesn't work
<lokifaer> almoxarife: ok, but I need putty
<lokifaer> it's strange
<almoxarife> lokifaer: samba does work, if configured to work
<lokifaer> I wanted to say : it doesn't work for me ^^
<almoxarife> lokifaer: but this is much easier and secure
<Torch> lokifaer: configuring samba correctly is hard. if you can avoid it, don't bother with it.
<lokifaer> it works for local networks only or with remote network too ?
<Torch> lokifaer: sftp works everywhere where there's an ssh server.
<almoxarife> lokifaer: remote to the moon if you like
<Torch> lokifaer: that usually (but not necessarily) includes all unix machines
<lokifaer> Torch: ok, you're a sweet guy ^^
<Torch> lokifaer: thank you ;-)
<almoxarife> lokifaer: you a gilr?
<almoxarife> girl?
<lokifaer> almoxarife: no, why ?
<almoxarife> lokifaer: not native english speaker?
<lokifaer> I look like a girl ?
<lokifaer> yes I french
<almoxarife> lokifaer: I can't tell
<lokifaer> my english level is bad :(
<almoxarife> lokifaer: the term of endearment 'sweet' is reserved for man to woman, in english, generally, that's all
<lokifaer> ah ok
<lokifaer> and to say it from man to man, what is the good sentence ?
<almoxarife> lokifaer: I see the meaning, perhaps ' good/nice/great/'????
<lokifaer> a gentleman ? :P
<almoxarife> lokifaer: there is a sexual connotation associated with 'sweet'
<lokifaer> oh sorry Torch
<almoxarife> lokifaer: gentleman ??? formal?
<almoxarife> lokifaer: I am also a non native english speaker , just had practice
<lokifaer> where are you from ?
<almoxarife> the azores, but long ago
<lokifaer> I don't know where it is ^^ and now where do you live ?
<almoxarife> lokifaer: snohomish county WA, USA
<lokifaer> ok
<almoxarife> I am not impressed with the webbrowser rekonq what so ever, but it at least accepted the 64bit flash from adobe
<lokifaer> almoxarife: do you know if I can (and how) share my cdrom drive with a win machine ?
<almoxarife> lokifaer: I want to do that with my ps3, and no I don't, but I bet there is a way, googled it yet?
<lokifaer> I started to search, but that I found disappointed me..
<lokifaer> it seems, linux with linux is easy
<lokifaer> windows to windows I know
<lokifaer> cd from win to linux I think it is the same
<lokifaer> but from linux to windows, that I read, said it is impossible
<lokifaer> but I usually say : nothing is impossible in IT ^^
<almoxarife> lokifaer: is it possible to make it a 'share'
<almoxarife> lokifaer: you don't mean control the play buttons, I assume you mean get the files off of one?
<lokifaer> I mean, see the content of the cd or dvd as it would be a simple directory
<Kronen> my sound is working on my laptop now, however, when I try to test my USB headphones in KDE's multimedia settings, they don't work
<undefined0> how do i enable the minimize button?
<Kronen> also, they don't work if i try to test them in skype as well
<lokifaer> Kronen: did you verify your headphones with another sound source ?
<lokifaer> ;-)
<Kronen> lokifaer: they were working earlier
<Kronen> lokifaer: I can't get anything to play through them at the moment
<undefined0> how do i enable the minimize button? i installed kubuntu on my netbook and enabled plasma-desktop
<Kronen> lokifaer: ok, they're working on another computer (a mac)
<thanatoid> /msg x help
<lokifaer> I suppose that you tried with other usb ports on your laptop
<lokifaer> Kronen: (last post ;-))
<ManDay> I installed qsynth and qjackctl - Does anyone know what to do to get JACK running on KUBUNTU? When I try to start it from within qjackctl I get errors!
<almoxarife> ManDay: try this    sudo apt-get install jackd qjackctl
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I can't record any audio
<g0th> and when I use the flashplugin I cannot use any other audio at the same time
<g0th> somehow I don't think alsa is handled through pulse or at least I cannot use two audio applications at the same time
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi ... pulseaudiio victim
<Peace-> g0th: do you need of pulse?
<g0th> yes
<Peace-> well it is him the pain
<g0th> if the alternative is alsa, then yes
<g0th> I already tried to remove it twice
<ManDay> almoxarife: i do have the binaries
<g0th> and each time I ran into so many trouble that I decided it is best to switch back to pulse
<Peace-> g0th: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/09/18/audio-problem-with-kubuntu-10-10/
<g0th> so kubuntu doesn't officially support audio recording?
<Peace-> g0th: are you mad?
<BluesKaj> g0th, install pavucontrol , that will give you more sources simultaneously
<Peace-> g0th: of course you can record audio ;:S
<g0th> the web page basically says I have to remove pulseaudio
<g0th> pavucontrol is installed
<BluesKaj> g0th, also paprefs
<g0th> yes
<Peace-> g0th: have you ffmpeg?
<g0th> yes
<BluesKaj> g0th, have you setup alsmixer mic and line in ctrls , make sure auto-mute is also disabled
<Peace-> g0th:  cat /proc/asound/pcm
<g0th> 01-00: USB Audio : USB Audio : playback 1 : capture 1
<g0th> + some other non recording devices
<g0th> 00-00: ALC888 Analog : ALC888 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1
<g0th> 00-02: ALC888 Analog : ALC888 Analog : capture 1
<g0th> 00-03: ALC888 Digital : ALC888 Digital : playback 1
<Peace->  00-00: ALC888 Analog : ALC888 Analog : playback 1 : capture 1
<Peace-> this is your internal audio card
<BluesKaj> g0th, use pastebin pls
<Peace-> if you have mic you can record
<g0th> how?
<Peace-> g0th: ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 2 -ar 48000  -i hw:0,0   -acodec pcm_s16le -vn audio_recording.wav
<Peace-> for the usb card \maybe a webcam
<g0th> nothing is recorded
<Peace-> ffmpeg -f  alsa  -ac 2 -ar 48000  -i hw:1,0   -acodec pcm_s16le -vn audio_recording.wav
<Peace-> g0th: alsamixer -V all
<g0th> ok that works with -ac 1
<g0th> but it does not seem to work in flashplugin
<Peace-> g0th: flash bug?
<Peace-> g0th: btw have you tested your setting? for flash i mean
<Peace-> right click on the flashplugin for example on a youtube's video
<Peace-> and settigns
<g0th> I know what you mean
<g0th> it never worked nicely for me
<g0th> also skype is not working
<Peace-> for skype itì's a know bug
<Peace-> search this on goolge
<g0th> so far only the ffmpeg command line worked and that used alsa together with hw parameter, which is kind of completely opposite to the idea of pulse
<Peace-> skype mic export ubuntu
<Peace-> no problem
<Peace-> ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse
<Peace-> bla bla bla
<Peace-> g0th: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/how-to-screencast/
<Peace-> ffmpeg stuff with pulse or alsa
<g0th> hmm
<g0th> I just figured out a way to get skype working
<Peace-> export ?
<g0th> when I pick up the phone
<Peace-> right
<g0th> I open pavucontrol
<g0th> it is then shown as an active recording thing
<g0th> there I select audio adapter instead of internal audio
<g0th> then it records properly
<g0th> but I have to do it manually each time which makes it kind of unuseable
<Peace-> g0th: you can install even veromix
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install plasma-widget-veromix
<g0th> done
<Peace-> add veromix to your panel now
<g0th> this stupid panel again arg
<g0th> I dunno how to add anything to it
<g0th> was it unity?
<g0th> hmm
<Peace-> g0th: the last icon you can see in the panel click on it
<Peace-> at the edge
<Peace-> g0th: top right in my case http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/04/plasma-desktopYT1505.png
<g0th> looks different for me
<g0th> also it seems to be impossible to move the panel to the top or bottom
<g0th> where I would actually prefer it
<g0th> basically I can do nothing
<g0th> I guess it is supposed to be a "feature"...
<Peace-> g0th: right click on the panel
<Peace-> g0th: unlock widget
<g0th> it doesnt give me that choice
<Peace-> g0th: post a screnshot
<g0th> ok where?
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> gooogle paste an image
<g0th> http://img545.imageshack.us/img545/1158/screenshotat20120104163.png
<Peace-> hHHHAHAHAHAHAHA
<Peace-> OMG
<Peace-> THIS IS NOT KDE
<Peace-> THIS IS UNITY
<g0th> I never said I had kde
<g0th> I said I had unity
<Peace-> g0th: WTF YOU ARE IN #kubuntu
<g0th> I have kubuntu
<Peace-> you have not kubuntu
<Peace-> you have ubuntu
<g0th> no I have kubuntu
<Peace-> ubuntu ===>#ubuntu
<Peace-> ubuntu = unity
<Peace-> kubuntu = kde
<Peace-> that's all
<g0th> that's not true
<Peace-> ok man good luck
<g0th> you can also have gnome
<g0th> anyway
<g0th> I have all the kubuntu audio settings
<Peace-> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<g0th> so for audio issues this is a kubuntu matter
<Peace-> here we don't support unity interface
<Peace-> this is clear?
<g0th> but in ubuntu they told me to come here
<g0th> because it is a kubuntu issue
<Peace-> you are not using kde
<Peace-> so no support.
<g0th> isn't unity just about the desktop envirenment?
<g0th> I installed a different one
<g0th> because kde is broken for me
<g0th> somewhere during the update something got messed up
<g0th> so I installed this different desktop envirenment
<Peace-> your question was.. i can't record audio or something like that
<g0th> yes, audio recording in flash plugin and skype doesnt work
<Peace-> you are using unity
<g0th> is audio handled through unity somehow?
<g0th> not kde stuff?
<Peace-> i can't even help you because i don't know unity
<g0th> because e.g. I don't have gnome-audio-control
<g0th> or whatever its called
<Peace-> none here will help you because you have unity
<Peace-> unity uses different tools
<g0th> oh
<g0th> ok so I should ask in ubuntu again
<Peace-> you have to say
<Peace-> i have unity here ...
<Peace-> and audio doesn't work
<g0th> ok thanks for the help
<Peace-> ubuntu kernel+ unity = ubuntu
<Peace-> kubuntu ?= ubuntu kernel + kde
<g0th> ok, I thought it was still "mainly" kubuntu"
<g0th> I dunno what exactly gets changed and what not
<g0th> hmpf, they all have no clue there (atm) anyway, thanks for the help
<Peace-> g0th: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/04/plasma-desktopsi1505.png
<Peace-> that is for flahs
<g0th> I don't get this context menu
<g0th> hmm sorry I do
<g0th> but
<g0th> "Settings" is grey, not black
<Peace-> g0th: i dunno you have a bad installation then
<Peace-> somethign of very wrong
<g0th> everything else works though
<g0th> I finally figured out a huge piece of information
<g0th> .asoundrc was still present
<g0th> with
<g0th> hw=0,3 for pcm default
<g0th> once I removed the file skype works
<g0th> I guess the update forgot to take care of such things
<luz> il ya quelqun
<luz> non?
<BluesKaj> !fr | luz
<ubottu> luz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<lokifaer> good evening everybody
<Gerald> hi how can i upgrade kubuntu 10.0.4 to the newest version using apt-get ?!
<soee> hi someone familiar with TP-link cards ?
<Linkmaster> How to you put wicd-kde on kubuntu 11.10?
<molnar> ffff
<molnar> hy
<molnar> how are you?
<isemenov> hello guys!
<isemenov> Happy New Year!
<isemenov> I'm interested in the Project Neon.
<isemenov> on this page:
<molnar> happy new year
<isemenov> https://launchpad.net/~project-neon/+archive/ppa
<molnar> :-)
<isemenov> it is indicated that the project has been dead since 2009--12-10.
<isemenov> is that true?
<Linkmaster> isemenov: #project-neon
<isemenov> Linkmaster: ty :)
<Linkmaster> welcome
<soee> hi
<soee> Riddell, already working on RC2 ?
<danielo> Hey
<danielo> everybody
<danielo> I am looking for help about suspend2disk in kubuntu
<danielo> is there anyone who could help?
<danielo> Hello Is there anyone??/
<danielo> I got problem with hibernating system
<danielo> It dosent work
<Riddell> soee: yes, is it announced yet?
<Riddell> danielo: that is unlikely to be a KDE specific problem so you can also try asking in #ubuntu or other general ubuntu places
<danielo> Riddell, why You think that is kde issue???
<danielo> I am putting that to comandline
<danielo> s2disk
<Riddell> I think that is not a KDE issue
<danielo> So where should I ask???
<igor__> hfffflhfl
<kubus_> mrb
<igor__> пишу через виртуалбокс
<igor__> и через убунту
<kubus_> türkçe bilen varmı :)
<igor__> нихрена не понимаю...
<igor__> русские есть в городе?
<maco> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<igor__>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<jschall> I'm looking for a way to synchronize files between a local and a remote (sftp) directory, moving newer files both ways. Is this possible in dolphin? if not, how should it be done?
<ncnifrajstari> which is the default gtk+ font in newest kubuntu
<linux4u> hi
<linux4u> anyone here know anything about the paste plasmoid? I have googled around but cant find what language this is in %{date()} and %{password(8)}
<linux4u> I would like to make my own text snippets but I have tried php and javascript data commands but get nothing.
<Crell> Hi folks.  I'm having trouble connecting to a VPN using OpenVPN and knetwork manager.  Kubuntu 11.10.
<Crell> I have it configured correctly, I think, using keys that worked previously using Suse and Gnome's network manager applet.
<Crell> But when I click the icon to connect to the VPN record I created, nothing happens.  No error, no connection, nothing.
<Crell> How do I debug it?  Or is knetwork manager still not worth using with vpns?  (In previous versions the recommendation I got was "don't bother, use nm-applet from gnome instead").
<SunTsu> Crell: look into /var/log/syslog, there should be info in it, grep for openvpn
<Crell> failed to execute child process, /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-openvpn-service, no such file or directory.
<Crell> Missing dependency?
<Crell> huh.
<Crell> network-manager-openvpn is not installed.  aptitude lists its status as "c".  What does c mean?
<SunTsu> that probably can be found in the man page. I don't use aptitude
<Crell> man page is predictably useless.
<Crell> Although aptitude why-not shows that network-manager-openvpn conflicts with network-manager-openvpn.
<Crell> ...
<Crell> That seems wrong.
 * Linkmaster points out the obvious: maybe a broken package
<Crell> So it would seem...
<Crell> How/where do I follow up on that?
<Linkmaster> Crell: try to reinstall it
<Crell> Hm, it installs directly.
<Crell> Now I'm getting different errors in the log.  yay!
<linux4u> hi! anyone here know anything about the paste plasmoid? I have googled around but cant find what language this is in %{date()} and %{password(8)}
#kubuntu 2012-01-05
<Guest43294> hello
<twing> hi!
<twing> hi!}}
<benbloom> does anyone know if there's a way to make aufs wait until nfs mounts complete before mounting via fstab? in fstab docs _netdev switch is for nfs only. can I somehow add it to the aufs line?
<SubCool> hey, lil help- got kubuntu 10.10, trying to edit my grub. I cant seem to locate boot editor in system. But then again- i dont have an advanced tab for system
<grub> salut
<jschall> Having bluetooth problems as detailed in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11587773#post11587773 - any insight appreciated.
<twreid> I am writing a qt app that will transfer files from a windows 7 pc to my kubuntu computer.  What would be the best approach for this ftp or some other method?  Some of the files will be several gb
<twreid> Both machines are on the same network
<Torch> twreid: why do you want to write your own app for that?
<twreid> Well the app will do more than just transfer files, but I am working on the file transfer part atm
<twreid> Its pretty much an app to help me with my dvd collection and I rip and encode them to my local hdd first then transfer them to my server.  I am writing this app to pretty much automate the whole process.
<macram> twreid: perhaps you could simply set up a ftp server in your server and code a few scripts for doing it 'without pain' (nowadays is not a pain transferring files into a ftp server through your default file browser)
<Torch> twreid: have a look at the QTcpSocket class
<Torch> twreid: there's probably an example as well, it's basic stuff
<Torch> twreid: there's also the #qt channel
<twreid> The server is already setup and I have like 5 python scripts to do all of it now.
<twreid> I'll just use ftp QT has the QFtp class I just didn't know if it was the best solution for a LAN
<macram> twreid: i think it is a good solution
<twreid> Ok thanks I was thinking about the QFile class and copy then remove the local file, but I think ftp is better.
<Torch> twreid: well, IF you only want a client implementation and IF the server is already done and IF the server does already use ftp as a protocol...
<Torch> twreid: you've answered the question before you even asked it ;-)
<twreid> lol Ok thanks for the help ftp it is.
<tasslehoff> Running 11.10 on a Dell with ATI Graphics, Kubuntu forgets my dual display configuration everytime I boot.
<tasslehoff> I setup crt leftof lvds, but on next boot they are clones again
<Torch> tasslehoff: i've never use that setup but i _think_ you have to autorun krandr on login to make that stick. or setup your own xorg.conf
<tasslehoff> Torch: ok. my xorg.conf specifies 2 displays, but I see nothing about which one goes where, so maybe that's all I need.
<Torch> tasslehoff: yes, i guess that's the problem, you probably cannot specify the screen setup in xorf.conf (like you could with an nvidia driver)
<Torch> tasslehoff: thus the need for krandr
<tasslehoff> Torch: yeah.
<aqw> 1
<aqw> 2
<aqw> 3
<aqw> 4
<aqw> 5
<FloodBotK3> aqw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aqw> 6
<aqw> i need help please
<atvr> ?
<aqw> chat french ubuntu-fr ,it is down??
<atvr> aqw, i dont know, i will go see i speak french if you want i will speak in french on ubuntu-fr
<aqw> tu parle francais ??
<atvr> aqw, oui
<Peace-> !fr| atvr
<ubottu> atvr: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<aqw> ok enfin !
<Peace-> !fr| aqw
<ubottu> aqw: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<aqw> impossible de se connecter a ubuntu-fr pourtant y a du monde...
<atvr> aqw, join ubuntu-qc
<aqw> c est canadien??
<atvr> aqw, yes
<aqw> merci  , je note ca ,,, j peus te prendre 5 min ??svp
<atvr> aqw, but we will be able to speak in french in that channel :) since the fr dosnt work
<aqw> ok atvr , tu est developpeur???
<atvr> aqw, yes but we will speak french in a french channel only so join #ubuntu-qc and i will talk to you in french
<aqw> atvr merci
<atvr> aqw, no problem :)
<aqw> dis moi tu es developpeur?
<atvr> aqw, no
<aqw> tu t y connais en linux?
<Kronen> my kde network manager says my wired eth0 connection is unmanaged - every time i plug in my network cable (it's a laptop), i need to ifdown and ifup in the console to get my network connection running.  How can I get it to be managed by network-manager?
<atvr> aqw, little, but like i said here its a english channel only so i dont you to be kicked please talk in english or join ubuntu-qc to talk in french with me
<aqw> ok i understand
<aqw> thaks for all , bye
<aqw> thanks
<Kronen> update: my nm-system-settings.conf had managed = false for ifupdown, but changing it to true didn't seem to help.  In fact, now I can't ifdown and ifup on eth0 anymore
<Peace-> Kronen: mm?
<Peace-> Kronen: proble wth nm?
<Peace-> Kronen: http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/network-management-disabled-after-suspend-to-ram-kubuntu-10-04/
<kroonrs> Erm, nick used to be kronen, but nickserv says it's registered - did I miss any responses to my question about my network connection?
<Peace-> kroonrs:
<Peace->  kroonrs http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/05/15/network-management-disabled-after-suspend-to-ram-kubuntu-10-04/
<kroonrs> Peace-: I don't have /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf , only nm-system-settings.conf .  I changed it, and tried to restart, but it didn't work.  I tried removing and re-adding the network-manager widget, and now none of my configuration shows
<Peace-> kroonrs: ok sudo apt-get install wicd-kde
<kroonrs> Peace-: that is, restart the network-manager service
<kroonrs> Peace-: E: Couldn't find package wicd-kde ?
<kroonrs> options are: wicd         wicd-cli     wicd-client  wicd-curses  wicd-daemon  wicd-gtk
<Peace-> kroonrs: kubuntu 10.04?
<kroonrs> Peace-: yeah
<Peace-> understood
<Peace-> kroonrs: you could try to purge the package
<Peace-> i mean nm
<kroonrs> Peace-: what package name, any idea - is the widget in the same package as the manager stuff?
<Peace-> kroonrs:   dpkg -l | grep network
<Peace-> kroonrs: if i was you i would upgrade
<Peace-> but of course if you have important stuff... this could be ...
<Peace-> dangerous...
<Peace-> kroonrs: did you try this : sudo mv /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.moved
<kroonrs> Peace-: upgrading is dodgy - my laptop's screen doesn't work anymore
<kroonrs> Peace-: I did try that, yeah
<Peace-> rebooted?
<kroonrs> Peace-: the wired ethernet used to work fine a while ago - not sure when it broke
<kroonrs> Peace-: still purging packages
<Peace-> kroonrs: make sure to reinstall them ...
<Peace-> remember they are on /var/cache/apt/archives
<Peace-> if something should go wrong
<kroonrs> Peace-: package reinstall needs a restart anyway
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> kroonrs: be carefull without netwok manager you could be not able to get a connection
<Peace-> kroonrs: i am not pretty sure...
<Peace-> but...
<Peace-> have you the cd?
<kroonrs> Peace-: do you know which package has the network manager widget in? it doesn't seem to be available after I reinstalled the network-manager packages.  presumably another package was auto-purged and I didn't notice
<kroonrs> Peace-: OK, no widget, but I ran network manager off the menu, and now it seems to be working....
<kroonrs> Peace-: Thanks a lot for the help
<Peace-> kroonrs: should be
<Peace-> kroonrs:  plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<Peace-> after you have installed
<Peace-> kroonrs: kbuildsycoca4
<bobweaver> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<toumbo> Guys how to print .png files into my printer?
<toumbo> How to create print jobs in kde?
<peace> toumbo: ?
<peace> toumbo: open the file with gwenview => print file
<toumbo> oops
<toumbo> peace Thanks a lot!!!!
<peace> toumbo: btw there is even a service menu...
<peace> but you need to install it
<peace> i guess the most of people can use gwenview
<almoxarife> atvr: keep the kubuntu specific questions here, please
<atvr> almoxarife, okay, i cant unmount because the drive is in use
<almoxarife> atvr: that makes sense, sort of stuck, you need to use a livecd
<atvr> almoxarife, okay i gues gparted should do the job
<almoxarife> atvr: i have never used gparted
<almoxarife> how do i make quassel beep on my nick? and detach the channel windows?
<almoxarife> quassel noobee
<rork> almoxarife: Settings > Notifications, modify Highlight
<rork> almoxarife: you can detacht the chat & nick list by clicking the diamon on the top right of the list
<Farsaj> Hello i've got error while trying run freepascal tex mode ide fp: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by fp)
<drox> scusate canale in italiano?
<drox> this canale to speack in italian?
<Pici> !it | drox
<ubottu> drox: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<evgeny> привет народ, техподдержка здесь для kubuntu?
<sithlord48> whats up #kubuntu
<bbeck> Is anyone else missing the plasmoid selection at the bottom of the context pane of Amarok 2.5?
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<peace> BluesKaj: hi :)
<BluesKaj> hi peace , just did a 12.04 clean install
<peace> BluesKaj: good
<peace> BluesKaj: worked out of the box?
<BluesKaj> peace:  yes , mostly , even picked up my m-audio soundcard , which is somewhat rare
<BluesKaj> having some ssh and samba permission issues tho
<peace> BluesKaj: nice
<krabador> hi people, i'm in live with kubuntu 10.10, and i would try amarok 2.5.0
<krabador> when i add the ppa
<krabador> i can't install amarok 2.5.0 and i've a message that i've the most recent amarok versionù
<krabador> i can't install it if i don't have the latest kubuntu?
<peace> krabador: did you do ; sudo apt-get update after addign the repo?
<krabador> peace: yes, but only 2.3.2
<peace> strange
<mico12> guys, can i apply kdm3 theme with kdm4?
<d1g1ta1> How do you install programs on an external usb drive instead of the internal drive?
<DarthFrog> d1g1ta1: Mount the USB drive.
<d1g1ta1> DarthFrog: it's mounted
<DarthFrog> Then just set it as the installation target.
<d1g1ta1> DarthFrog:  How do you do that?
<DarthFrog> Well, if it's mounted as /media/USBdrive, then tell the progam to install it to /media/USBdrive.
<DarthFrog> If the program lets you specify a target.
<d1g1ta1> DarthFrog: openssl doesn't ask.  I tried ./config -prefix=/media/usb/usr/bin but make still created it on the internal drive.
<DarthFrog> You are compiling it from source?
<d1g1ta1> DarthFrog: yes.  is there a precompiled version that will allow me to choose the installation location?
<DarthFrog> No idea.  But if you're compiling it from source, have a look at all the config options and ensure that you're choosing the correct prefix.
<d1g1ta1> I did a ./config --prefix=/media/usb/usr/bin but make didn't write a single file to the usb drive
<DarthFrog> I presume that directory exists.  Well, if it won't follow config directives, I'm of no help to you, I'm afraid.  Sorry.
<Chief_> fh;'
<sanderson> hello people!
<milite> hello sanderson
<almoxarife> is it possible to detach the channel windows in quassel?
<francesco_> i have a problem with sopcast on kubuntu 64bit
<francesco_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<francesco_>   File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/sopcast-player.py", line 36, in <module>
<francesco_>     from VLCWidget import VLCWidget
<francesco_>   File "/usr/share/sopcast-player/lib/VLCWidget.py", line 32, in <module>
<francesco_>     import vlc_1_0_x
<FloodBotK3> francesco_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<francesco_> ImportError: No module named vlc_1_0_x
<kaddi> i have a problem with my narwhale.. when I plug in the headphones the speakers don't get turned off... The sound is transmitted through my normal speakers and the headphone at the same time. I need to go to alsamixer and turn off the sound for the speakers manually
<kaddi> every time I use the sound control, the speakers get turned up to full sound again
<d1g1ta1> can someone help get dns resolution working?
#kubuntu 2012-01-06
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<kbroulik> kudos to the packaging guys that KDE 4.8 RC2 was available in the repos on the release day :) thumbs up
<Guest44446> ?
<graft> yo, how do i axe totem in firefox and replace it with something that works?
<graft> never mind, turns out it's gecko mediaplayer i want, kind of. sigh.
<viKtor_> hey guys i find oxygen little ugly as the default, but i can't find kde themes as for gnome, any help?
<Tech-1> try kde look ?
<mr-rich> Ok, Libreoffice's tooltips were black on black, so I changed the settings in kde's settings. this fixed it for LO, but it changed ALL tooltips in ALL apps. Can someone go in to settings and tell me what the default colors for tool tips are?
<blake> mr-rich, could you point me to the proper KDE changes to get rid of the black boxes?  Thanks!
<mr-rich> blake: I can, but I'm trying to undo that change now ... it needs to be fixed in LO ...
<blake> Hmm, OK but maybe there is a kde setting which is a fair compromise.
<mr-rich> blake: it is in system settings -> Application Appearence -> Colors -> Colors tab ...
<mr-rich> do me a favor ...
<mr-rich> before you change anything ...
<mr-rich> tell me the color codes for the original settings ...
<mr-rich> please
<mr-rich> blake: did you find the settings?
<blake> just got back to it.   give me a sec.
<blake> Ok here goes:
<blake> window background:  grey
<blake> Window text:  black
<blake> Button background: grey
<mr-rich> blake: for tool tips ...
<blake> Button text: black
<mr-rich> down the list ...
<blake> Oh thanks (lots to type:
<mr-rich> I need the color codes ... a 6 hex digit code ...
<blake> tooltip text:  231/253/255
<mr-rich> cool ...
<mr-rich> and the background?
<blake> tooltip background  24/21/19
<mr-rich> blake: you get a gold star on your Geek Card ... :)
<mr-rich> thank you
<blake> ;)
<mr-rich> and those are red/green/blue ... correct?
<blake> yes
<mr-rich> is there anything in hue/sat/value settings?
<mr-rich> blake: is there anything in hue/sat/value settings?
<blake> HSV is just an alternative way to set colors.  you only need to set one.
<mr-rich> k .. got it ...
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<DerezzedGoat> Hi, does anybody know why when booting from USB, a regular Desktop-iso won't work for my mini9, but the alternate-install does... Knoppix does, but Linux-Mint does not.   I think it has something to do with half mini pciexpress ssd
<noaXess> mooorning ;()
<noaXess> :)
<noaXess> first week of 2012.. so... we can still: HAPPY NEW YEAR kubuntu fans, freaks, gurus, community ;)
<noaXess> ad stil a problem in ktimetracker: http://paste.ubuntu.com/794618/
<noaXess> any hint?
<mohaa> 2009.05.20 [17:22]<mohaa> I have issues with kubuntu 9.04   Mamarok
<mohaa> 2009.05.20 [17:22]<Mamarok> mohaa: what issues?
<mohaa> hello, world (-:
<mohaa> Mamarok_san i'm still having the same issue i had 2 years ago
<noaXess> mohaa: what problem?
<mohaa> wireless
<mohaa> it works on liveCD
<mohaa> but once i installed kubuntu, the hardware is listed in networkmanager but is "unvailable"
<mohaa> (kubuntu 10.11)
<noaXess> why not using 11.10?
<noaXess> latest?
<mohaa> my bad
<noaXess> what about trying installing wicd?
<mohaa> (kubuntu 11.10)
<noaXess> connect wire, sudo apt-get install wicd and try wlan again
<noaXess> i prefer wicd
<mohaa> noaXess  installing wicd without network ?
<noaXess> mohaa: no lan connection?
<mohaa> i use wicd actually on my other machines but here...
<mohaa> no lan connection, no
<noaXess> grr.. bad
<noaXess> hm..
<noaXess> mohaa: have you tried configuring network manually?
<mohaa> btw what is that "enable wireless" button i can't clik on ?
<noaXess> mohaa: what does ifconfig say?
<mohaa> ifconfig ups the hardware
<mohaa> but it still "unvailable" in NM
<mohaa> :-/
<noaXess> mohaa: you know iwconfig tools?
<mohaa> yes
<osinclair> mohaa_: from konsole run "sudo rfkill list"
<mohaa> scanning is ok with iwlist
<noaXess> have you trie manually connect wifi with iwconfig tools
<mohaa> but nothing really shows in NM
<mohaa> it's freaky !
<osinclair> mohaa_: I get this regularly.. try my tips.
<mohaa> <noaXess> have you trie manually connect wifi with iwconfig tools     <<<  unlikely. I'd use some other distro for this
<noaXess> mohaa: try osinclair command
<osinclair> then look for "blocked" and do "sudo rfkill enable 0/1" or whatever is blocked
<osinclair> sorry should be "sudo rfkill unblock"
<mohaa> thanks i try that
<kroonrs> hi - my skype does not seem to be picking up my voice on my netbook's built in mic. my pulseaudio volume meter seems to pick up my voice, and skype is set to use pulseaudio. what app that supports PA can I use to try do a sound recording? [lucid]
<lethu> kroonrs, you can unmute your input channel and pay attention if you hear any echoes
<kroonrs> lethu: my input channel is not muted
<lethu> kroonrs, otherwise applications for recording PA sound are pretty rare
<kroonrs> lethu: and no echoes
<mohaa> wtf ???????
<mohaa> it's blocked/unblocked on whim
<mohaa> every damn 5 seconds
<lethu> kroonrs, I know an app you can test your mic with tho
<kroonrs> lethu: yeah?
<lethu> kroonrs, teamspeak
<kroonrs> lethu: i expect that will have the same problems as skype?
<lethu> kroonrs, nope
<kroonrs> lethu: should i install the client or the server?
<kroonrs> lethu: presumably the client, but do i need the server as well?
<lethu> kroonrs, I was in the same situation as you, and after a long research on the web for a solution, I decided to settle down with a Sip client (qutecom) and forget about skype
<lethu> kroonrs, the client
<lethu> kroonrs, you don't need the server no
<lethu> kroonrs, besides, skype has been bought by Microsoft, so you can expect no further support for the linux version
<mohaa> if this crap is "user friendly"  why doesn't wireless work as on the liveCD
<mohaa> ??
<mohaa> this is a shame
<mohaa> hardware is blocked just like that, wtf ??
<kroonrs> lethu: ok, it seems as if teamspeak's recording also doesn't pick up the mic
<lethu> kroonrs, have you tried checking if your input (mic) is muted under alsamixer?
<mohaa> how do i enable wireless from network manager ?
<mohaa> the button is there, but i can not click to enable wireless
<lethu> mohaa, are you on a desktop pc or laptop?
<mohaa> laptop
<lethu> mohaa, do you know your wireless adapter's brand?
<mohaa> intel3945
<mohaa> classic
<mohaa> and another usb chip  (works with rtl8187 under linux)
<lethu> mohaa, go into the applications menu then system, then additional drivers
<lethu> mohaa, and check if there are any wireless drivers installable there
<mohaa> lethu the drivers are up
<lethu> mohaa, wireless still doesn't work?
<mohaa> but the hardware is not configured well :-/
<nlsthzn> Silly question, just installed Kubuntu 11.10 and when using Quassel it defaults to using the Message Indicator... but how do I get it not to close but minimize to tray without enabling the system tray and ending up with two different quassel icons?
<mohaa> http://imagebin.org/192067  osinclair, your tips did not change the situation
<kroonrs> lethu: it's not muted, it's on max, and both mic boosts are on maximum
<kroonrs> lethu: the pulseaudio volume meter (recording) behaves kind of strangely - when there's just ambient noise, it regularly spikes, and then decays, spike, decay, etc.  doesn't decay to near zero before spikes, either
<lethu> kroonrs, something must not be set correctly, I am out of ideas as to what that should be
<lethu> kroonrs, maybe try changing the priority of the sound devices if there are more than one
<kroonrs> lethu: just the internal card - have usb earphones - tried plugging them in and the machine just hard-powered-down
<lethu> kroonrs, I have an additional HDMI sound device, I had to change the order (make it the last to use) in order to get things to work
<lethu> kroonrs, have you checked the logs?
<lethu> kroonrs, after the system crash there is usually a part of the log which can give you hints on what's gone wrong
<lethu> kroonrs, the logs are usually found in /var/log/
<kroonrs> lethu: still trying to boot, but it wasn't a linux thing, since it happened when I plugged them in at the grub menu as well
<lethu> also, try the "dmesg" command in console and watch for any line saying something about the audio
<lethu> kroonrs, I see, then it's probably a hardware issue
<osinclair> mohaa_: then I am lost, that has always helped me. Can you post outcome of "sudo rfkill list"?
<lethu> kroonrs, had that happen to me as well with a netbook
<kroonrs> lethu: happens to me on my laptop with my external hdd on my one usb port as well
<lethu> kroonrs, must be hardware then
<lethu> kroonrs, perhaps something wrong with the port or the bios
<lethu> kroonrs, you may try updating the bios
<kroonrs> lethu: nothing in logs about the crash
<mohaa> osinclair i rebooted and the usb chip works works
<kroonrs> it's a dual-boot, guess I'll try the mic on windows qk, since the machine's crashed anyhow
<lethu> kroonrs, check dmesg's output after boot
<osinclair> mohaa_: sounds like good news to me?
<mohaa> osinclair it's 1/2 of the times
<mohaa> this can be a problem
<mohaa> because my gf doesn't have such patience
<mohaa> she may crash the laptop XD
<rici> hi
<rici> somebody has knowledge in dbus?
<Peace-> qdbus
<Peace-> !somebody
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<osinclair> mohaa_: why 9.04 and not more recent?
<Peace-> 9.04 no more support
<osinclair> mohaa_: 9.10 the best I had I think, kids still use it
<mohaa> osinclair  9.04  it was the same issue i'm having now on 11.10  ;)
<osinclair> OK now I get it
<mohaa> yep
<mohaa> the paste was from my last log in here
<mohaa> in 2009   XD
<rici> my problem is the kde-system always stops responding for ~15 sec.
<mohaa> different version, same trouble
<osinclair> my w/l goes "rfkill" if I use h/w switch and forget to switch back on b/f reboot
<rici> after i stop dbus the system is working but i get a few new problems then.
<osinclair> drivers, bad h/w, who knows
<osinclair> mohaa_: have learnt to live with it but never reboot w w/l off
<Peace-> rici: NO WAIT ... kde version , kubuntu version
<Peace-> rici: you get a freeze of kde ?
<rici> kbuntu 11.10
<Peace-> rici: you can enable the text login via CRLT ALT F1 ?
<rici> yes, after 15 sec kde is working fine until the next stop.
<Peace-> mmm
<Peace-> looks like a video issue
<Peace-> rici: nvidia?
<Torch> if it's related to dbus, it's probalbly plasma is waiting for something to happen and eventually times out
<rici> yes
<Peace-> rici: ok... driver open or what?
<rici> no, the system install the driver from nvidia side.
<Peace-> rici: you need to test the open driver
<Peace-> rici:  you should use a fresh installation to understand what is doing this mess
<Peace-> rici: try disabiling the desktop effect
<rici> i used a new created user but doesn't help.
<Peace-> alt shift f12
<rici> installation is from kubuntu 6.x to 11.10 with all v ersions between.
<Peace-> rici: well you should NOT install video ddriver without a repo
<Peace-> rici: there is jokey-kde for proprietay driver
<rici> ok i try nv driver!
<Torch> Peace-: i don't quite understand yet how we know the issue is related to the video driver?
<Peace-> Torch: ctrl alt f1 GET the login via text mode
<rici> i don't know, if istop dbus the kdesops are disapearing.
<rici> but i get a few other errors then.
<Torch> Peace-: yes. what does that mean?
<Torch> rici: sure. KDE needs dbus to work. if you stop it. everything more or less breaks.
<Peace-> Torch: X is freezed , plasma is freezed ? the driver doens't work ?
<Torch> Peace-: dbus requests hang.
<Peace-> Torch: i don't think so
<Torch> Peace-: that pretty much must look like "all has frozen" to a user
<Torch> Peace-: so why does it help to stop dbus then?
<Peace-> Torch: i have never said to stop dbus
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> Torch: are you her to troll or what?
<Torch> [09:55:14] <rici> after i stop dbus the system is working but i get a few new problems then.
<Peace-> Torch: for me is the proprietary driver... that dont' work with plasma
<Peace-> Torch: so...
<Peace-> doesn't
<Torch> Peace-: the nvidia driver works fine
<Peace-> Torch: for you.
<rici> ok guys, i get a call and must leave for 2 hours. will be back and report my try's with the nv driver later. THANKS!
<szal> Peace-: in that case we would need to know what driver and card exactly we're talking about
<Peace-> szal: i prefer to test the standard driver...
<rici> ok, show it later.
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> i support here since 4 year
 * szal doesn't have any problem w/ the current driver and doesn't see either why the driver from nvidia.com should be any different in this respect than that from the repo
<Peace-> i have no time to waste to explain my point of view
<Torch> Peace-: relax, dude... this is nothing personal.
<Peace-> szal: user is the biggest virus for linux
<Peace-> and for example
<Peace-> http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2011/06/29/konsole-window-resize-freeze-kde-kubuntu-nvidia/
<Torch> Peace-: that's an old topic
<Torch> Peace-: used to happen with 11.04
<szal> Peace-: that was w/ the 270 driver in Natty
<Peace-> because your machine wiorks....
<Torch> Peace-: it does.
<Peace-> doesnt mean it works everywhere
<szal> Peace-: and was fixed w/ the 275 driver
<Torch> Peace-: i had that bug, fixed it, moved on.
<Peace-> doesnt mean it works everywhere
<szal> doesn't mean you're more right than everyone else either
<Peace-> ok then everyone came here to say different stuff so the user is confused
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> i guess i will leave the channel
<Torch> Peace-: that would probably be a serious loss for this channel. please don't do that.
<Peace-> none is neccessary
<Peace-> everyone is usefull
<szal> [10:05:48] <Peace-> i have no time to waste to explain my point of view <- the 5 minutes you've now wasted w/ pointless bickering you could've done that by now
<oyster> Hi. Whenever i try to save/open a file, my kubuntu(oneiric, KDE 4.7.3) starts spinning my HDD and dialog prompt is opened in a second or two. Things look like my kubuntu tries to suspend disk wneh it's possible. What could be the problem?
<mohaa> thx noaXess osinclair  o/
<noaXess> mohaa: you got it?
<oyster> HDD is rather new, about a few months old.
<Peace-> szal: ok bye guys
<osinclair> mohaa_: you on top of it now?
<szal> osinclair: power management, I suppose
<mohaa> noaXess  i will probably do another gentoo install
<mohaa> she'll get used to it eventually
<mohaa> i don't really get along with networkManager  and those rfkill surprise parties
<osinclair> szal_: not sure about that, my hp reports 2 w/l interface when only 1 exist..
<Peace-> mohaa: this is really weird
<mohaa> osinclair  it works but not enough. i hate the idea of having to deal with overengineered bugs
<osinclair> szal_: worked fine on my Dell(s)
<Peace-> mohaa: you can use wicd.-kde if you want
<healer> Hi. Whenever i try to save/open a file, my kubuntu(oneiric, KDE 4.7.3) starts spinning my HDD and dialog prompt is opened in a second or two. Things look like my kubuntu tries to suspend disk wneh it's possible. What could be the problem?
<osinclair> peace_: wicd does not solve ALL problems..
<Peace-> mohaa: for the hdd are you sure you dint' touch the stuff ?
<Peace-> mohaa: i mean the configs fiels
<Peace-> mohaa: b default there is an opption disabled for the hd ...
<mohaa> Peace- i'll give it a try later today. I'm kinda saturated now
<mohaa> >_<
<szal> osinclair: nick completion fail, I meant to tell that to oyster (healer)
<Peace-> osinclair: you can try.
<Peace-> osinclair: or trying is forbidden?
<osinclair> Peace_: agree, but if it is weird h/w lock then nwmanager will likely not help. Note I like wicd..
<mohaa> Peace-   what are highlights for on me ??
<healer> szal: sry, changed nick to identify with NickServ. Power management is OK, that happens even in "performance" mode.
<Peace-> mohaa: ys
<mohaa> ??
<mohaa> ys ?
<Peace-> yes
<Peace-> omg
<drox> I have  aproblem with amarok, the 5 minuts continuos crash and i don't do nothing i don't understand
<drox> it before function any problem, why now does crash continuos it?
<Torch> drox: did you update to 2.5?
<Peace-> drox: upgraded?
<drox> somebody upgrase to do
<Peace-> if you added the ppa  there is not support
<Peace-> officially
<drox> Peace-: no only ppa mediubuntu
<Peace-> drox: run amarok on konsole
<drox> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794670/
<azazl> which app can i use for formatting a SD Card under kubuntu 11.10?
<Peace-> azazl: partitionmanager
<azazl> Peace-: thanks!
<drox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794674/ questo amarok --debug
<Peace-> drox: your database is wrong
<Peace-> drox: you need to reset amarok
<drox> what do i do?
<Peace-> you might want to try moving your amarok configs and forcing it to create new ones. i think the data base is stored in ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok im just not sure what file exactly , but to be safe you should move that folder and ~/.kde/share/config/amarok (settings folder) it might just correct itself when you restart it.
<drox> my english is bad, but i think to understand
<azazl> if i execute dolphin i can see the sd card however in kde partition manager doesn't apear it
<Peace-> drox: vieni in #ubuntu-it-chat
<Peace-> azazl: mm remove the sd
<Peace-> azazl: and plug in again
<azazl> ok.
<azazl> :P
<Peace-> on partitioon manager refresh the list
<azazl> i did it
<Peace-> by pressing f5
<azazl> ok.
<azazl> Peace-: the issue persists
<azazl> i will try with disk utility
<Peace-> azazl: mmm i guess you did something of worng on that sd card
<Peace-> azazl: you need to fix it via konsole
<azazl> Peace-: disk utility can see my sd card on /dev/mmcblk0!
<azazl> but i only can format it in FAT fs, i have a question
<Peace-> azazl: type this ls /dev/sd THEN PRESS TABB
<Peace-> paste the ooutput
<azazl> ls: no se puede acceder a /dev/sd: No existe el archivo o el directorio
<azazl>  
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> no
<Peace-> then press tab NOT ENTER
<azazl> :P
<azazl> ok. ls /dev/sda
<azazl> this is my hdd
<Peace-> the other ?
<Peace-> there is not sdb?
<azazl> no
<azazl> only sda
<azazl> but manuel@manuel-Satellite-A200:~$ ls /dev/mmcblk0
<azazl> /dev/mmcblk0
<Peace-> so you have a panel
<Peace-> *toshiba
<jtheuer> Hi, any idea what I can do if akonadiconsole shows that "Mail Dispatcher Agent" is "unable to start"? Any way to find more useful logs? Or is it a known issue?
<szal> list drives and partitions w/ 'sudo fdisk -l'; if a USB medium is attached, it should also list that
<azazl> a panel? sorry i'm spanish panel confuses me
<Peace-> toshiba
<Peace-> not panel
<azazl> yes my laptop is a toshiba
<azazl> laptop=notebook
<Peace-> azazl: do as has said szal
<azazl> returns of fdisk -l:
<azazl> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      Fin      Bloques  Id  Sistema
<azazl> /dev/mmcblk0p1            8192     7741439     3866624    b  W95 FAT32
<azazl> that is the sd that i want format in fat32 file system
<Peace-> ok now you have the location of your sd card
<azazl> correct
<azazl> that's correct!
<azazl> sorry i traduce to english in literal mode from spanish
<b0nec0llect0r> hello
<azazl> if i've located my sd device how i can format it in fat32?
<Peace-> azazl: sudo  mkfs.vfat /dev/mmcblk0p1
<b0nec0llect0r> is there an alternative for mplayer-plugin or mozilla-mplayer on amd64?
<azazl> unable to open mmcblk0pl!
<azazl> do i need to mount it first?
<Peace-> mm
<azazl> well, i mounted it but doesn't format the sd. (how dummie i am!)
<jester-> hi
<Peace-> azazl: i don't remember well this suff and i have some issue here ... btw try removing  1 i mean  sudo  mkfs.vfat /dev/mmcblk0p
<Peace-> azazl: unmount first
<azazl> Dispositivo Inicio    Comienzo      ok
<azazl> ok
<Peace-> azazl: worked?
<azazl> sorry sorry
<azazl> there is an another device called:
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> azazl: there is a spanish channel btw
<Peace-> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<azazl> there is nobody there
<Peace-> ah...
<Peace-> -.-
<azazl> only kubot
<Peace-> azazl: i am going to cook pasta
<azazl> ok. no problem. Buen provecho!!
<azazl> thanks for your lost time!
<azazl> :)))
<azazl> the sd card was written protected!!!
<azazl> Peace-: i've the sd card written protected. :P but now it is formatted, thanks
<mohaa> update manager blocked at 57% for last 40
<Peace-> mohaa: so.... stop it then go in the konsole .... type sudo apt.get dist-upgrade  => it will say error type dpkg stuff
<Peace-> mohaa: copy and paste sudo dpkg stuff
<mohaa> it does not "quit"   :o
<mohaa> evil gui !!!
<Peace-> mohaa: ctlr alt esc and click on the gui
<mohaa> dpkg ---configure -a
<Peace->  with sudo before
<mohaa> at the moment, there has been some kernel update
<Peace-> do not reboot.
<mohaa> Peace-:  i work under "sudo -i"
<Peace-> ok
<mohaa> for not having to sudo each and everytime
<Peace-> yes yes
<mohaa> now, it's "generating initramfs"  (?)   let's see  XD
<Peace-> the beste way to upgrade is always with sudo apt-get stuff
<mohaa> i've never been through such trouble under linux
<Peace-> everytime
<Peace-> because muoin apper ... just sucks
<mohaa> yes, but ubuntu has sooo many freaking gui everywhere
<mohaa> that it really not efficient AT ALL
<eristikophiles> hm
<eristikophiles> i didn't have any issues using the muon updater myself
<eristikophiles> but *shrug*
<Peace-> crash not searching trouble
<eristikophiles> you can always close the gui altogether while updating if your system seems to have issues
<mohaa> like that networkmanager stuff, the horror !
<Peace-> wtf it's not good
<Peace-> eristikophiles: i do via terminalthat is good
<Peace-> works for sure and if you have trouble doens't freeze
<eristikophiles> yeah, if you want to, it's probably stabler
<eristikophiles> i've updated my system while running all my usual programs.. it didn't have issues :)
<Peace-> mohaa: networkmanager here works fine ...
<Peace-> mohaa: there is always wicd-kde
<Peace-> and there is some fix btw for network manager
<eristikophiles> yeah i much prefer wicd for wireless at least
<Peace-> some config fiels is messed ... basically
<mohaa> i now install wicd
<mohaa> if network works at reboot
<Peace-> wicd-kde
<Peace-> is called
<mohaa> .
<mohaa> holy fucking crap
<mohaa> it displays  "unvailable" again
<mohaa> and i can't click on "enable wireless"
<mohaa> who the f**** created this mess ???
<Peace-> mohaa: there is a solution...
<mohaa> scanning from konsole shows networks
<mohaa> but networkcrapmanager nothing !
<mohaa> the solution to quit kubuntu
<Peace-> cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Peace-> mohaa: stay calm
<Peace-> itp's a stupid bug
<mohaa> i am calm
<Peace-> mohaa: cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<mohaa> it's a bug i'm seeing since 2009
<Peace-> oh came on
<Peace-> mohaa: cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Peace-> mohaa: if you get managed=false change to true
<Peace-> kdesudo kate /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf
<Peace-> and edit and save and restart
<Peace-> or login logout
<Peace-> i am not sure if it is enough but... reboot
<mohaa> it was set to true already
<Peace-> ah
<mohaa> i reboot with blank file
<mohaa> :>
<Peace-> mohaa: no
<Peace-> mohaa:  sudo mv /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.moved
<Peace-> sudo service network-manager stop
<Peace-> sudo mv /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.moved
<Peace-> sudo service network-manager start
<Peace-> remopve the widget and put it again in your panel
<mohaa> with blank file, it works just fine
<mohaa> believe it or not
<Peace-> ok hten..
<Peace-> i am going to eat
<Peace-> bye
<mohaa> now is my chance to get wicd
<JeroenDeDauw> My moms laptop, running Kubuntu 11.10, will for some reason not connect to the interwebs anymore. ping 8.8.8.8 gives "network is unreachable". Ethernet cable definitely works though.
<user_> hi. it takes too long for the chromium browser to run. sometimes it just doesnt run
<Peace-> JeroenDeDauw:
<rici> ok i'm back. i try to use the nv driver but there is no more nv driver!
<rici> my chipset is: nVidia Corporation G98 [GeForce 9300M GS] (rev a1)
<rici> so i search around and found the nouveau driver, so i try to use this but i get no screen.
<Peace-> rici: mmm tried with a livecd ?
<rici> no.
<rici> it was ok in the kbuntu versions 9.x, after the update to 10.x the problem starts.
<Peace-> rici: have ou installed fresh? or just upgraded?
<rici> i search for a debug tool to see where the dbus system hangs
<rici> just upgrade!
<Peace-> ok
<rici> since 2009
<Peace-> have you seen the xlog?
<rici> yes
<Peace-> paste it
<rici> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<rici> [   372.571]
<rici> X.Org X Server 1.10.4
<rici> Release Date: 2011-08-19
<FloodBotK1> rici: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rici> [   372.571] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<Peace-> !paset
<Peace-> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rici> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794764/
<Peace-> rici: ok but this is the log for noveau
<rici> what you want? nvidia? is curently running.?
<Peace-> rici: so now ... you have the freeze?
<rici> any few minutes
<rici> this is with nvidia driver
<rici> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794775/
<Peace-> rici: i have seen a lots of reports for your card
<Peace-> rici: it seems a problem with nvidia
<Peace-> i mean the freeze
<Peace-> rici: when it freezes look at top
<rici> but mozilla don't stop when i use it!
<Peace-> and see the cpu usage
<Peace-> rici: LOL
<rici> real!
<Peace-> rici: you mean everything is blocked but firefox no?
<rici> yes!
<Peace-> o wtf
<Peace-> this is really kde then
<rici> firefox works well, only konqueror, dolphin, gwenview stops fpr 15 secounds<!
<Peace-> then they work again?
<Peace-> or not
<Peace-> you need to kill dbus?
<rici> yes! kmail, knode also!
<Peace-> wtf
<rici> no i stop the dbus and the stopings disapear!
<Peace-> rici:  i guess you kde installation is not gone well on your upgrade
<Peace-> your
<rici> what can i do?
<Peace-> 11.10 right?
<rici> yes
<Peace-> rici: read this .... there is a huge string for 11.10 http://nowardev.wordpress.com/2010/11/08/reinstall-kde/ it's the last one
<rici> some days ago i found the same problem in the net and the answer was it looks like a dbus problem,
<rici> so i try to stop it and it works!
<rici> but can't find the post yet! :-(
<Peace-> rici: i am sure that a fresh installation will fix the situation , i guess the upgrade is gone bad
<Peace-> rici: btw try to reinstall kde usign my link
<Peace-> rici: then if it doesn't work i suggest toi reinstall kubuntu , that's my opinion you will save time...
<Peace-> rici: of course you can try to fix the system without reinstallin but...
<Peace-> if you have a home separated...
<rici> i'm in thailand at the moment and the line is not sooo good. :-(
<Peace-> rici: wait maybe i can do something for you
<Peace-> rici:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall dbus dbus-x11 libdbus-1-3 libdbus-glib-1-2 libdbusmenu-glib4 libdbusmenu-gtk3-4 libdbusmenu-gtk4 libdbusmenu-qt2 libkdepimdbusinterfaces4 libnih-dbus1 libqt4-dbus libsmokeqtdbus4-3 python-dbus python-qt4-dbus qdbus
<Peace-> rici: try this
<Peace-> but i am not sure it will fix
<Peace-> rici: btw i have 12.04 maybe numbers can be different
<rici> ok, i try this first and otherwise i try the link!
<Peace-> but you at least you have the name of packages
<Peace-> rici: btw in these cases i have seen... people fix reinstalling a fresh new kubuntu :(
<Peace-> rici: if you could download the cd... or the iso... it will take 20 minutes to install in a good computer
<rici> i click you link and konqueror starts and hang for few seconds but i see in terminal a dbus call for nspluginviewer.
<Peace-> it's not a nice way to fix something on linux
<rici> http://paste.ubuntu.com/794781/
<Peace-> but...
<Peace-> at least you save time
<rici> the problem is the download, i have a fast computer but the line is thirt world! :-(
<Peace-> rici: i have no other options on my mind
<Peace-> rici: you could ask on
<Peace-> #kde
<rici> ok thank you! i have already reinstallt the dbus and restart now.
<rici> goodbye!
<Peace-> rici: but says thing well , firefox works instead ... kde applicatins ffreeze for 15 sec and i kill dbut they works again
<rici> i don't kill dbus, i only stop it with the normal way!
<rici> but then kmail can't remeber passwords and so more.... :-(
<white-eagle|afk> hey together
<rici> ok, i restart now.
<dav_> hi
<dav_> apps disappear when minimized. Can you help me, please?
<Peace-> dav_: maximize it xD
<jtheuer> what should they do instead ;-)
<dav_> i can max them just with alt-tab
<dav_> i need them on panel...
<Peace-> right click on the desktop
<jtheuer> add the window list to your panel
<Peace-> dav_:  right click on the desktop  => add panel => default panel
<dav_> ok with windows list but i want classic tab on panel...
<Peace-> i can't understand you
<dav_> peace, when i do minimize app, it disappears.
<dav_>  i wanna see apps on panel not in windows list or other
<dav_> with default panel... nothing
<Peace-> dav_: this is the default panel and i get the apps minimized down on the task manager http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/06/plasma-desktophk1577.png
<dav_> worked until yesterday, i don't know whats happened
<dav_> Can I restore system tray?
<Peace-> dav_: you need just to delete the panel
<Peace-> dav_: and add again the panel
<dav_> peace, thank you very much. I have deleted the panel and added new one gain, now it works. thanks again
<soee> is it possible to adjust speed of switching items in krunner list when using keyboeard arrows ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<chiiiiiz_> hello
<chiiiiiz_> I q; noz on q live session trying to install on a Dell XPS in dual boot
<chiiiiiz_> I am now on a live session trying to install on a Dell XPS in dual boot
<soee> BluesKaj,
<BluesKaj> hi
<chiiiiiz_> sorry, bad keyboard setting
<soee> hi my question i posted earlier: soee> is it possible to adjust speed of switching items in krunner list when using keyboeard arrows ?
<BluesKaj> soee:  no idea
<chiiiiiz_> but it does not want to install, the install process aborts when choosing my partition / and /home
<BluesKaj> chiiiiiz_:  did you format the partitions?
<chiiiiiz_> not before... I wanted to ask the program to do it
<chiiiiiz_> partition made by windows
<chiiiiiz_> shall I format them before?
<Torch> chiiiiiz_: what does "it does not want to install" mean? what's the error message?
<BluesKaj> yes, so when you chose to format/finish making the partitions , it aborts , chiiiiiz_?
<chiiiiiz_> no error message. simply closes the window and I am back to my desktop
<chiiiiiz_> Before it formats. I choose the /, specify the filesystemm ask to format the partition
<BluesKaj> when formatting you must choose an ext file system, like ext4
<chiiiiiz_> then  same for /home... and at that moment it fails. But it is before it does the formatting,,,
<chiiiiiz_> at that point, I have only told him what to do
<chiiiiiz_> it fails before it asks me to confirm the changes I requested
<chiiiiiz_> is there a log when installing?
<BluesKaj> that's a new error that I haven't encountered before
<chiiiiiz_> I have formatted the 2 partitions in ext4, I give it another try
<chiiiiiz_> it failed again
<chiiiiiz_>  Is there a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<chiiiiiz_> it does not appear on the download page of ubuntu france
<Tm_T> chiiiiiz_: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<chiiiiiz_> ubuntu. since kubuntu does not want to install, I want to see if ubuntu encounters the same issue
<Tm_T> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download and choose 64-bit
<soee> hmm im tring to open mkv file in vlc but i only get green screen all the time, any idea why ?
<almoxarife> soee: what is inside the mkv?
<BluesKaj> soee:  got ffmpeg ?
<soee> almoxarife, some anime movie
<almoxarife> soee: yes, but what codec?
<soee> thumbs in dolphin are created good
<soee> almoxarife, H264 MPEG-4 AVC ?
<almoxarife> soee: look at it this way, mkv is a container, vlc handles that fine, but the codec has to be also supported by vlc
<soee> BluesKaj, yeah ffmpeg is here
<almoxarife> soee: i would think that would play, is it a link on the web?
<soee> ?
<almoxarife> soee: i was wanting to see if i could play it, my system is vanilla vlc
<almoxarife> soee: then again it could be the super secret sauce anime not for general consumption, good luck
 * almoxarife thinks american english gets lots in translation
<almoxarife> :)
<soee> almoxarife, hah its Guilty Crown - just wnated to see is it worth anything :) one moment upgraing vlc
<almoxarife> lost too
<administrator> d
<JabberwockyA19> when I type "dirname $0" konsole it returns "/bin"  where gnome-terminal returns "."
<JabberwockyA19> any idea why there is a difference between these two terminals?
<almoxarife> soee: look at xbmc too
<soee> what is it ?
<almoxarife> JabberwockyA19: i got /bin in both
<BluesKaj> !medibuntu | soee
<ubottu> soee: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<mohaa> chiiiiiz_  tu peux utiliser le site principal. tu auras le choix de la version
<BluesKaj> almoxarife,  xbmc is a good app if you're willing to let it take over all your media :)
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: it does make managing everything on a drive much simpler
<mohaa> chiiiiiz_: http://ubuntu.univ-nantes.fr/ubuntu-cd/11.10/
<BluesKaj> too many menus and submenus for my liking , almoxarife
<chiiiiiz_> mohaa: Ben non justement. Sur la page telechargement du ubuntu-fr, il ne proposent pas le 64 bits
<mohaa> chiiiiiz_  tu peux utiliser le site principal. tu auras le choix de la version
<mohaa> LE SITE PRINCIPAL
<mohaa> pas le site français
<almoxarife> BluesKaj: too many? tame it!
<mohaa> sinon, tu peux prendre sur le mirroir de l'université de nantes
<mohaa> chiiiiiz_:
<chiiiiiz_> ok...
<BluesKaj> gentlemen, anglais seulement , svp!
<mohaa> BluesKaj  apologies  ;)
<almoxarife> spv
<almoxarife> how can i detach chat windows from quassel?
<BluesKaj> mohaa,  np , just a friendly reminder
<mohaa> noticing the difference between an irish mirror and a japanese one o_O
<BluesKaj> ok brb, the fonts here aren't setting
<almoxarife> quassel?
<mohaa> irc client
<almoxarife> yes
<soee> almoxarife, BluesKaj with smplayer this file works fine
<soee> doesnt work with vlc, dragonplayer, bangarang
<BluesKaj> I don't have a problem with mkv files in vlc , soee ..so it's difficult for me to figure what problem might be. Smplayer doesn't work so well here , oddly enough .
<Peace-> soee: ffprobe files
<soee> brb
<Anubis> hi ! how can i get rid of the blueish margin of the selected window?
<szal> System Settings -> Workspace Appearance -> Window Decorations -> Configure Decoration... -> Shadows -> uncheck Active Window Glow
<Anubis> szal: thank you. i just figured out how
<BluesKaj> I'm begining to despise samba ... thank the linux gods for ssh ! :)
<JabberwockyA19> almoxarife: thanks for trying on your side. I've found a solution by using the following: dirname "${BASH_SOURCE[0]}"
<soee> :)
<soee> Peace-, ffprobe ?
<soee> ok googled already
<soee> Riddell, when can we expect rc2 in 11.10 beta ppa ?
<Riddell> soee: it's compiling now in ninjas
<soee> Riddell, oh great, thank you
<Riddell> which it should have done last night but upstream has been confusing with adding new tars that overlap with existing ones
<soee> Riddell, how does the biulding packages process works?
<Riddell> soee: we coordinate in #kubuntu-devel and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Ninjas/Packaging, do them locally then in a PPA then in the real archive
<soee> Riddell, thank you
<MrK> hi
<MrK> alguien_
<MrK> necesito ayuda!!!!
<yoyo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest76737> hi
<MrK> Thanks
<_jam_> I just installed ff9 as prompted, now when I click on links in other applications, I get a reponse that firefox is running but not responding (but it is in fact working just fine)
<_jam_> I am running two different firefox processes (with two different profiles)
<rts> hi all, i have a question about 1gbit nics + kubuntu -- which are the best to use for the desktop? i have an asus board here with a rtl based nic onboard but it loses frames thus dropping performance to an awkward 10mb/sec and less...
<Torch> rts: i usually recommend intel e1000 based NICs
<rts> Torch: thanks for the hint -- i will try to get some more info on that card
 * crack05 is away (Gone)
<rts> Torch: intel e1000 sounds good, even support jumbo frames, will give that a try, thanks
<trippy> can i ask a question or is nobody here..
<Torch> trippy: ask away (never ask to ask on an irc channel ;-))
<trippy> cool..
<trippy> my monitor flickers every so often.. then goes black.. i can ctrl+alt+f1 and get to a tty but thats about it..
<trippy> how do i fix my gui so it doesnt flicker out anymore..
<trippy> i have two partitions and the other runs gnome perfectly.. any ideas???
<Torch> trippy: graphics card and driver?
<trippy> ill see..
<trippy> is there something i can type in the terminal to speed my search up..
<trippy> nm.. found it
<trippy> its just saying generic background device..
<trippy> so i guess its not using the right drivers at all...
<trippy> torch: Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integr
<Torch> trippy: so intel it is, apparently.
<Torch> trippy: i am no expert here, but intel's open source (and afaik there are no others) drivers have a reputation of being unstable.
<Torch> trippy: but that's just some general hearsay i repeat here ;-)
<Torch> trippy: i'm aware of this not being very helpful to you, sorry.
<ubuntu> hi there
<ubuntu> how to recuse my system which has been lost grub entry after another o installation?
<ubuntu> i am on Live CD., i could find my ubuntu file system., how to bring my system back??
<BluesKaj> ubuntu,  did you install windows ?
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: Nope ::)
<ubuntu> ANother Linux
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: ping
<BluesKaj> so the other linux installed a boot loader
<BluesKaj> ?
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> itz opensuse
<who_me> opensuse is "special" like that :/
<ubuntu> how to recuse it? :( i have installed a tons of apps in it
<ubuntu> who_me: can't i then?
<BluesKaj> ubuntu,  , have you tried to update grub ?
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: how to dat? :P
<ubuntu> i am not a techie actually
<BluesKaj> open a terminal , sudo update-grub
<who_me> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<who_me> it applies to other cases of bootloader getting overwritten
<BluesKaj> don't have to be a techie to do some simple commands in the terminal
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: ok guys
<ubuntu> :)
<ubuntu> who_me: i couldn't follow that
<ubuntu> i have already googled that
<BluesKaj> ubuntu,  did you , sudo update-grub ?
<who_me> there is also this bit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ubuntu> sudo update-grub
<BluesKaj> you can probly do the equivalent command in suse to include ubuntu in grub menu , have you checked that out ?
<ubuntu> *sorry there is an error
<ubuntu> usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<ubuntu> BluesKaj: No ,Do you think that  will be a best fix
<ubuntu> ?
<ubuntu> if so let me check it
<ubuntu> bye
<ubuntu> guys
<ubuntu> thanks BluesKaj,who_me
<trippy> torch: thats my display driver all i could find.. thank you tho.. what if i sign into my ubuntu and find the correct drivers... than what..
<viKtor__> hey guys i found an issue
<viKtor__> when i place my cursor next to the right side of the screen, it seems like if the cursor could go ahead, instead, in the left side it doesn't
<trippy> torch: if i found the correct driver from my gnome partition how would i go about installing it..
<BluesKaj> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<soee> :)
<BluesKaj> soee,  visit #kde , you'll see why
<soee> BluesKaj, yeah i see there conversation :D
<BluesKaj> ridiculous
<Peace-> BluesKaj: xD
<who_me> that dude surely knows how to troll
<BluesKaj> spouting off , i think he's practising for the debating team , arguing about split hairs
<who_me> reminds my of my gf when I "forget" about her :))
<who_me> argumentative lil' $%^&
<BluesKaj> actually the 2 deserve each other :)
<who_me> I wonder if /ignore <nut_job> will spare me seeing his nonsense in the channel. Yeah, I've been away from IRC for a long time :)
<Peace-> xD
<keithzg> This is so strange, GIMP only visually updates to what I've done for most things (like adding text boxes, etc) upon saving. If I change the size of a font? Gotta save the file to see the changes, wtf?
<Peace-> keithzg: #gimp ?
<keithzg> Only happens in KDE.
<keithzg> Works fine in Openbox, etc.
<Peace-> keithzg: mm i dunno but disabled desktop effect ?
<Peace-> maybe it doens't matter but...
<keithzg> Tried it, didn't seem to change anything.
<keithzg> That's always the first thing I try ;)
<keithzg> (I'm running an NVIDIA blog driver TwinView setup...the initial jump to KDE4 was a nightmare, haha)
<keithzg> It had finally gotten so that I could use KDE4 exclusively in my day-to-day use, then I upgraded to oneiric, silly me
<randomatix> what's a good way to set the PATH for krunner?  the default is missing ~/bin
<keithzg> http://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=82665
<keithzg> Seems like it obeys $PATH just fine, so I'd probably say that's the best way (seeing as its the standard way in general)
<randomatix> keithzg: Yes, it does seem to respect the PATH it inherits during start-up, which is different than what's in my .bashrc.
<randomatix> that PATH is /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games  # not useful
<nuse> i can't seem to keep my screen from turning off in kubuntu, i've turnt the screen saver off and set all the power profiles to not sleep or hibernate
<nuse> i don't understand why it keeps having, also i have to hit the power button to wake the laptop back up
<randomatix> nuse: could it be something in the monitor or machine settings?
<nuse> i checked monitor settings, nothing there
<randomatix> did you try booting another OS, perhaps a live CD?
<nuse> is that directed to me randomatix?
<randomatix> nuse: yes
<nuse> nope
<nuse> why would i? i also have gnome3 on my laptop and it doesn't turn off
<nuse> kubuntu was doing that before i put gnome on my laptop though, so its not some gnome settings interfering with my kde desktop
<keithzg> And you checked the power profiles?
<nuse> yep
<nuse> i have dim display setup but Suspend session and screen engery saving turned off on every profile
<nuse> and yet it still seems to happen
<keithzg> What happens if you disable even dimming?
<nuse> its annoying because it disconnects my internet when it does it
<nuse> good call, haven't tryed that yet, i was just thinking about that as i typed my earlier statement
<nuse> guess we will find about in 10 minutes or so
<drox> good night i have this problem, i close window plasma desktop which to do open it
<genii-around> drox: Might want to try kstart plasma-desktop
<drox> because I do not need to be understood only
<drox> interested enough to drag the folder on the desktop and does it all
<MaxHR> Hello, any recommendations for best speech recognition to control desktop, browse, and especially for dictation for emails and word processing?
<giantpune> hi.  im using kubuntu 11.10.  today it started suddenly crashing and returning me to the login screen.  is there anywhere to look for a log of what could be causing this?
<szal> giantpune: for starters, /var/log/kdm.log and /var/log/Xorg.0.log(.old)
<giantpune> thanks szal.  i havea couple backtraces in that log. :(
<MaxHR> Hello, every time I try to install any packages that don't have the little blue kubunut icon next to them, Muon complains that the following packages aren't verified... is there any way to fix this?
<giantpune> and google seems to have thousands of the same backtrace as im getting.  looks like one of those bugs that wont ever get fixed
<Torch> giantpune: pastebin what you have so we can have a look
<giantpune> this is my log.  http://pastie.org/private/y1cew9coudt15ggo4lpg
<giantpune> i put the first line from the backtrace in google and found some bug reports that describe the same issue im getting
<MaxHR> Muon often hangs after I ask it to install something, pointer just spins, muon is greyed out, doesn't download... anybody know a fix?
<MaxHR> It seems to only happen when I try to install packages that don't have the blue gear icon, and after I say go ahead when it gives the warning, it just sits there
<Torch> MaxHR: not a solution... but in my experience, graphical package managers just aren't worth the trouble. they never really work 100% of the time and are often clusmy to use.
<Torch> MaxHR: so my suggestion would be to get used to using the command line for package management.
<Torch> MaxHR: might seem awkward at first, but it does indeed always work as expected.
<Riddell> kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-4.7.97
<MaxHR> Torch: thanks, hopefully it won't come to that, maybe I will try a different gui pm, Muon seems a little young and rough compared to others
<giantpune> synaptic works pretty well
<BarkingFish> MaxHR: I'd suggest apper to you - i found muon to be a bit on the rought side too, went back to apper, which resembles Kpackagekit, which is what I started on last year
<MaxHR> thx for the suggestions... do any of those allow parallel downloading of packages?
<szal> aptitude ftw
<Torch> apt-get and dpkg ftw ;-)
<szal> and I was introduced to gdebi by some howto the other day..  also has a CLI mode that seems to be pretty much what the likes of yum and zypper are
<Torch> szal: i never got into yum and zypper and always felt they were poor replacements for apt-get
<Torch> szal: but i'm just an old fart, so what do i know ;-)
<MaxHR> I will try them all and report back :) ... except the cli ones :p
<bento> sou do brasil
<szal> !br | Belial
<ubottu> Belial: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<szal> dang, he left
<szal> sry Belial
<Tech-1> hi szal
<aperson> hiya all.  I just got some new hardware (i5, new nvidia card, etc) and when I migrated my kubuntu install it won't boot normally.  I can go to recovery mode and hit resume, and all is fine.  Any ideas?
#kubuntu 2012-01-07
<coolstar-pc> Any ideas on how I can improve the time it takes to log in?
<almoxarife> does quassel allow a nick to initiate a pvt chat with me or must i allow said nick to pvt chat? i used pidgin till now and i am not sure how it works
<pangolin> almoxarife: all irc clients should allow that.
<almoxarife> pangolin: i guess what i want is to default to deny, and allow as an option, it was a option i got used to with pidgin, never see a pm unless they are tagged as allowed to pm
<pangolin> I believe you need to /umode +g
<almoxarife> pangolin: is that a quassel option or a freenode option?
<pangolin> that will allow you to accept or deny PM
<pangolin> freenode
<almoxarife> i guess now i just need to figure out how to add that to quassel
<pangolin> probably in your network settings, #quassel should be able to help more
<almoxarife> thnks
<pangolin> sure thing.
<almoxarife> Unknown command UMODE
<almoxarife> ?
<Unit193> /mode almoxarife +g   might do it (But that client is odd)
<almoxarife> quassel is odd?
<pangolin> a little bit
<pangolin> not more than any other client though
<pangolin> some clients know about /umode some don't
<pangolin> that was sudden
<pangolin> heh
<almoxarife> pidgin is my friend
<pangolin> you really should give quassel a chance
<pangolin> it is a nice client
<pangolin> just that some commands like /umode may not have been aliased, the actual syntax is /mode nick +mode
<almoxarife> I stopped using pidgin only because when I suspend and return I get the 'ssl handshake error' and I didn't before, I don't think, the only fix I found was to completely restart pidgin
<pangolin> might want to report a bug.
<almoxarife> I can't be the only person on freenode with pidgin, and it may be due to stripping out ubuntu and replacing it with kde without a outright fresh install
<kpuljek> hi, i need help with reenabling direct rendering. it used to work just fine but i suddenly lost it and a lot of kwin effects stopped working. i haven't updated anything, and i'll admit that i had this happen under more than one kde distribution, but i'm sick of running from this problem and want to finally trace why it happens
<PatrickC> is there a package manager for kubuntu like there is for ubuntu
<PatrickC> ?
<nlsthzn> PatrickC: both ubuntu and kubuntu come with apt-get ... but for something more graphical you can isntall Synaptic but the latest versions of Kubuntu come with the Muon  Software Center, looks and works a lot like the Ubuntu Software Center
<kroonrs> PatrickC_Away: kpackagekit
<beau> what is the tool for checking which ports I have open?
<sneauxwolf> nmap is used to find what ports I have open right?
<vsrao> When I load pages like Youtube(on any browser), the images on the page don't load. However, they do on the same browsers on Windows. Has anyone experienced this?
<drox> Good morning, I know if thunderbird is updated to 9.0.1 as it is at 11.10 Basic version 8.0
<phoenix_firebrd> my update process using muon stopped at 80% and ended the process. What is the command to resume the installation process?
<yofel> sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get install -f; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<drox> I had installed thunderbird on ubuntu 10.10 installed with the app, when I switched to Kubuntu 11.10 I copied the folder. thunderbird but not all the add-on work because I think the version of thunderbird. Can anyone help me?
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel:  ya, its sudo dpkg --configure -a , i remember now, thank you
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: thats returns nothing, that means the install process completed successfully?
<yofel> try a dist-upgrade, but should be fine
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: ok
<phoenix_firebrd> yofel: returns "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded " . so mine is fully upgraded?
<drox> no one can help me?
<almoxarife> drox: explain it again, plse
<drox> I know if thunderbird is updated to 9.0.1 as it is at 11.10 Basic version 8.0
<drox> I had installed thunderbird on ubuntu 10.10 installed with the app, when I switched to Kubuntu 11.10 I copied the folder. thunderbird but not all the add-on work because I think the version of thunderbird. Can anyone help me?
<almoxarife> copied what folder?
<drox> I hope that my English is understandable
<almoxarife> its fine, what folder did you copy?
<drox> copied .thunderbird in my home
<almoxarife> drox: copied it back to to home?
<almoxarife> drox: lets assume you saved your .thunderbird folder and restored it after the kubuntu install, all the extra plugins/extentions to thunderbird you previoulsy had also need to be re-installed
<drox> almoxarife:  So I had installed please thunderbird on ubuntu 10.10, before formatting and installing Kubuntu I moved the folder in my home ubuntu. thunderbird on a external HD, then install kubuntu I installed thunderbird termites, and I copied the folder. in my thunderbird new home but only that some add-on will not work.
<almoxarife> drox: the addons that do not work, are they installed??? do they need to be re-installed?
<drox> waiting for I send you a screenshot
<almoxarife> drox: ok
<drox> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/860/schermata1g.png/
<drox> more I would need to have it in Italian but I can not find the addon to do the translation ...
<almoxarife> drox: was there an italian addon before?
<drox> yes almoxarife
<drox> I removed it trying to make it work
<drox> :d
<almoxarife> open a terminal
<almoxarife> copy paste the next line to terminal
<almoxarife> sudo apt-get install thunderbird-locale-it
<drox> this problem are risolution
<almoxarife> what?
<drox> solved the problem of language
<drox> better than continuing to use the translator heheeh: D
<almoxarife> dont use translator, speak broken italian if needed, i speak portugues
<drox> almoxarife: are you italian?
<almoxarife> no, portugues
<drox> ;D
<drox> why my thunderbird are at the version 8.0 and not 9.0 and it isn't update?
<tstaerk> Hi, I don't understand the GRUB that comes with Ubuntu.
<tstaerk> GRUB coming with SUSE is easily configurable via /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<tstaerk> how do I do this under Ubuntu?
<Peace-> tstaerk: we got grub2
<Peace-> menu.lst there is not
<tstaerk> so I hope the 2nd version is not more complicated :)
<Peace-> tstaerk: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tstaerk> this file tells me I should not change it
<Peace-> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<almoxarife> tstaerk: suse is next door
<tstaerk> I don't have a suse question
<almoxarife> tstaerk: changes to grub are a two part deal, first edit /etc/default/grub and second run sudo update-grub
<tstaerk> almoxarife: Peace- slowly I understand...
<almoxarife> tstaerk: :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<crgri> somebody here
<crgri> hello !
<crgri> what are you think about ubuntu and kubuntu ?
<crgri> kubuntu is ubuntu ?
<robin0800> crgri
<Farsaj> hello
<noaXess_netubu> hey
<noaXess_netubu> if i suspend my asus netbook i never can bring it back.. doesn't response to any keypress
<noaXess_netubu> any idea?
<noaXess_netubu> 11.10 kernel 3.0.0.13
<yon_> kubuntu sucks
<noaXess_netubu> yon_:  thenleave this channel
<yon_> i wont
<yon_> actually i have a question to ask
<yon_> actually i have a question to ask
<yon_> actually i have a question to ask
<yon_> actually i have a question to ask
<FloodBotK3> yon_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yon_> actually i have a question to ask
<noaXess_netubu> thanks
<daniele> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<folsto> Hi what is this thing called where we can set that setting to say 110%, logout and back in, where the desktop would appear enlarged?
<folsto> Found it, its DPI.
<bob71> bonjours pourquoi? mes taches fermees restent en zombie sur le panel
<rork> !fr | bob71
<ubottu> bob71: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bob71> ok escuse bye
<hzhozo> hello, i'm looking for a speech to text program for ubuntu; the language has to accept french
<tyler> How can I mount my share on Kubunutu?  In windows I just use \\server\folder but I get nothing when I am doing it on Kubuntu
<Peace-> tyler: install samba
<Peace-> tyler: right click on a folder , share
<Peace-> you need to install samba btw
<tyler> lol ok I guess I assumed it was alredy installed sorry
<Peace-> then go on dolphin
<Peace-> tyler: smb:/
<tyler> Peace: Yea that worked thank you very much
<Guest76850> i dont want this name how do i get a new one
<Peace--> Guest76850: type this
<Guest76850> peace
<Peace--> Guest76850: /nick yourname
<Guest76850> <peace>
<Peace--> Guest76850: what
<Guest76850> someone said type that word so i did
<Guest76850> i want to be my own psuedoname
<Peace--> Guest76850: /nick noobnick
<Guest76850> how bout nick the prick
<Peace-> bye
<Guest76850> fuck
<fred__> thats beter cuz thats me man
<fred__> beter
<fred__> better
<goozll> hello, i made a wifi adhoc network on windows and i was able to access it with another windows pc. however i'm failing to connect to it with my kubuntu computer. could someone help me please?
<iZac> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<stavrosLinux> how can I edit my favorites list in quassel?
<clashingwave> Hello, can anyone tell me where rekonq stores user data?, I would like to back it up before doing a fresh install, but I can't seem to find it
 * coolstar-pc tells clashingwave that there's better support at #kde. kubuntu's irc isn't very good, you know
<Unit193> clashingwave: I'm not on it right now, but check ~/.config/ or ~/.rekonq
<coolstar-pc> clashingwave: You'll probably get more support at #kde. Most of the people here are idling
<clashingwave> Okay, thank you
<RiotingPacifist> kde keeps prompting me for root password but i don't have one, Is this a common issue I'm failing at google
<coolstar-pc> RiotingPacifist: You'll probably get more support at #kde. Most of the people here are idling
<Unit193> RiotingPacifist: Did you try your user password?
<Unit193> coolstar-pc: Will you please stop that
<coolstar-pc> Unit193: Usually when I ask questions here, I don't get a reply and have to go to either #ubuntu, or #kde to get help.............
<RiotingPacifist> Unit193: my password doesn't work
<Unit193> It's quite active, you can help too though
<RiotingPacifist> coolstar-pc: thanks, I will try those channels if I don't get anywhere here, thanks, but i suspect they will tell me its a distro problem
<coolstar-pc> Unit193: I can't really help yet. I do know a lot about Linux, and have used linux for 3 years, but only recently moved to kde because I was annoyed at Unity
<Unit193> RiotingPacifist: Did you come across https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo or http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo ?
<RiotingPacifist> Unit193: had found first one, just read 2nd, both are to do with sudo which works fine (as does kdesudo) the problem is kde calls something internally asking for root
<Unit193> Weird, I haven't had that one...
<PhireB0mb3r> Hello everyone. How do I perform a distupgrade?
<PhireB0mb3r> I just realized I'm on 11.04, not 11.10
<RiotingPacifist> I need to be in an admin group (admin group has no other importance in my system) is this because i'm using polkit?
<PhireB0mb3r> Disregard. Found it.
#kubuntu 2012-01-08
<Roey> hey all
<Roey> I upgraded to kde 4.7.3 and now all my GTK apps show a black background instead of white.  Argh!  What changed???
<Roey> hey schnelle
<Roey> any helper here?
<Roey> hey skfin
<Roey> god this is totally messed up here with the foreground colors for GTK apps... everything is black on black here.... I had just upgraded to kde 4.7.3 and this problem pops up.  Has nyone else seen it?
<Snowhog> Roey: What Desktop Theme were you using before the upgrade to KDE 4.7.3?
<Roey> custom
<Roey> Snowhog:  custom; I tried changing it but the GTK apps still show black-on-black.   KDE apps don't show this.
<Roey> i.e. KDE apps appear normal.]
<Snowhog> Roey: Switch to a supported theme as a test and see how the GTK apps appear.
<Roey> ok, brb
<Roey> Snowhog:  still the same thing; I changed it to Air and started a new instance of XCHat and see the same thing still.
<Roey> Snowhog:  when I re-started KDE to 4.7.3, I just logged out and logged back in; was there anything lingering in the background GTK-wise, you think?  Maybe I should restart all of X?
<Snowhog> Roey: In System Settings > Application Appearance > GTK+ Appearance > Widget style, change from oxygen-gtk to Raleigh. Close and relaunch XCHat. Close XCHat. Reset back to oxygen-gtk and relaunch XCHat.
<Roey> one second, doing that now.
<Roey> Snowhog:  same thing.
<Snowhog> Roey: Installed xchat here in Kubuntu 11.10 running KDE 4.7.4. I'm using the Oxygen (dark) Desktop Theme. xchat displays just fine.
<Roey> oh
<skfin> ermm wat
<Roey> why isn't this kde 4.7.4... one sec
<skfin> skfin_ wwwat
<Roey> dah!!! I have to re-start X it seems... logging out and logging in just ain't enough to get kde 4.7.4 to take...
<Roey> grr.
<Roey> brb
<skfin> I think my irssi has its own mind
<HomeRoey> snowhog: ok, restarting all of X did the trick.
<Snowhog> HomeRoey: :)
<viKtor_> hey guys how can i find styles for kde? oxygen is terrible :S
<brian9> i am having trouble booting my installation
<brian9> paste.ubuntu.com/796634
<brian9> anyone care to help?
<Linkmaster> my sound died after an update, what should i do to troubleshoot this? i dont use any odd sound cards, its just a generic laptop
<deer3212> what is the terminal shortcut for kubuntu?
<deer3212> to open a terminal
<deer3212> did anyone tested on a real machine 12.04?
<folsto> If I change the color of a directory in dolphin, where is this info stored?
<php> hi, can somebody please tell me how I can edit the KDEInit? Removed screenlets and at startup it still tries loading the screenlets-daemon.py
<abhijeet> hi guys .. recently I installed kubuntu 11.10...
<abhijeet> but I am facing one issue with this version of kubuntu... some times shutdown is not working... I have to manully shutdown the lappy by power button..
<abhijeet> can anyone guide me to how can i debug the issue.
<wifa> hello all
<abhijeet> any input guys
<php> same here abhijeet
<abhijeet> php: did u got any solution to this issue..
<php> not at all
<abhijeet> I am checking the net and found many are facing the same issue..
<php> installed kubuntu today and it happened 3 or 4 times
<abhijeet> this is happening in ubuntu and kubuntu.. I switch to kubuntu just bcuz of this issue.
<abhijeet> php: same problem here..
<abhijeet> php: does ur machine have ati drivers
<php> yes, it does
<php> but the issue already occured before I installed the catalyst control stuff
<php> so, even without additional drivers
<abhijeet> php: okay..
<abhijeet> php: check this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/889882
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 889882 in linux (Ubuntu) "problem with shutdown ubuntu 11.10 x64" [Medium,Confirmed]
<abhijeet> vote it so that we can get fix asap in main kernel
<php2> I still got that problem with KDEInit trying to launch screenlets-daemon.py although I removed screenlets
<php2> can anyone help me please resolving this?
<drox> I have a problem with samba, I can not connect with my network HD. My network consists of a modem and a router ip 192.168.1.1 192.168.2.1 HD is connected to the router. Using dolphin and I going to find the network router (Belkin), but does not go and tell me the location smb: / is not valid.
<drox> Another problem is that the apple does not remember his ip: (
<yottabit> what do you guys think is going on...
<yottabit> in takeoff...
<yottabit> the favorites aren't being show.
<yottabit> n
<Peace-> ...
<Peace-> right click show favorites
<yottabit> i know
<yottabit> when you make something a favorite it goes below where the invisible icons are
<yottabit> like the favorite icons are actually being shown...
<Peace-> i dont use take off but try to configure it to use smaller icons
<Peace-> or less rows lines
<yottabit> it's been awhile since i've tried fixing it so i can't really give more info atm
<yottabit> i'll see what i can do
<yottabit> i know there's a text file somewhere specifying what's in the favs
<yottabit> ~/.local/share/Trash/files/takeoffrc
<yottabit> no wait :)
<yottabit> ~/.kde/share/config/takeoffrc
<yottabit> bam
<yottabit> deleting it seems to fix the problem since it had to be regenerated
<Peace-> i use shelf btw
<Peace-> i think it's better
<yottabit> takeoff looks better
<yottabit> and i'm about to be promoting kde
<Peace-> yottabit: so you could install plasma panel collection xD
<yottabit> eh?
<Peace-> yottabit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_qR-7FQHxc&feature=g-upl&context=G2589d63AUAAAAAAACAA
<yottabit> oh yeah
<yottabit> i've already done that
<yottabit> these two things should just be the default, imho
<yottabit> at least in kubuntu
<Peace-> :) i did that
<Peace-> xD
<yottabit> "what do i love kde?"
<yottabit> "elegant crashes!"
<yottabit> ;P
<Peace-> LOL
<Peace-> here never seen big crash since 4.3 \ 4.2
<Peace-> yottabit: btw you have already installed plasma panels collection ?
<Peace-> just to be sure
<Peace-> i am modifying it nwo
<yottabit> are you referring to icon-only-task-manager?
<yottabit> that's what i thought you were talking about
<yottabit> what's the package name?
<Peace-> yottabit: no
<Peace-> yottabit: i did a collection of panels
<yottabit> oh boy
<yottabit> search and launch workspace shows nothing
<yottabit> how can i show off activities if this isn't working...
<yottabit> maybe i disabled it
<Peace-> yottabit: http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Plasma+Panels+Collection+?content=147589
<Peace-> yottabit:   look at this http://kde-apps.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/147589-1.jpeg
<yottabit> woah
<yottabit> i thought this was workspaces task in the future... but maybe not
<Peace-> i use it now xD
<Peace-> it works on kde 4.7.4 and older very well
<yottabit> sweet
<yottabit> installed
<yottabit> installing all the available widgets as well
<yottabit> while all that's downloading, going to try and get the search and launch workspace looking like the normal notebook look/feel
<rork> I have a problem with sending email in kmail. Kmail uses IMAP for receiving and SMTP for sending, however when I send a new mail, or a reply the email just sits in the local outbox and isn't sent. I can send messages over that SMTP server with a perl script. I can't find anything that looks related in .xsession-errors or the akonadi logs and can't find where to look further.  Does anyone have an idea?
<yon_> i am in a dire need of help
<yon_> can someone help please
<rork> !ask | yon_
<ubottu> yon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yon_> i nee a list of ppa to add to my moun package manager
<yon_> like krunner, wine, lxde ppa's
<yon_> i nee a list of ppa to add to my moun package manager
<yon_> i nee a list of ppa to add to my moun package manager
<yon_> i nee a list of ppa to add to my moun package manager
<yon_> i nee a list of ppa to add to my moun package manager
<FloodBotK3> yon_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yon_> i nee a list of ppa to add to my moun package manager
<rork> yon_: we know, there's no need to repeat that 6 times
<yon_> so...
<rork> so if someone knows which ppa's you're looking for he'll tell you
<yon_> krunner ppa
<yon_> lxde ppa
<yon_> go programming ppa
<yon_> eclipse ppa
<Peace-> yon_: ppa are not supported.
<Peace-> only official repositories are supported here.
<Peace-> you need ppa = search on google
<yon_> why not, i used chromium ppa to download chromium
<Peace-> ppa are made by others
<Peace-> and they are unstable not tested.
<Peace-> so it can destroy your distro if you don't know what you are doing
<Peace-> please stop to ask ppa
<Peace-> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<yon> or is there a site with a list of ppa's
<yon> or is there a site with a list of ppa's
<Peace-> sudo apt-get install ppasearch
<Peace-> yon: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Peace-> yon: you don't read dude
<Peace-> yon: for example https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=krunner
<yon> hey thanks, but what do you mean about the "you don't read dude"
<Peace-> yon: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Peace-> yon: there was the same link i have repeated
<Peace-> re-typed
<rork> Sending email works again, it appeared that the Akonadi email dispatcher was offline (I had to install akonadiconsole which shows a list of active agents and the log I was looking after)
<yon> my bad i didn't see it, the connection in here come and goes
<yon> can i change the file manager from dolphin to nautilus
<yon> how?
<Peace-> why wtf
<Peace-> hahahah
<Peace-> system settings => top right ==> search box ==> default applications
<yon> can you be more specific
<caesar_> how can i share a folder in a vbox with win7?
<Peace-> yon: 1 first why you need nautilus
<Peace-> yon: second you don't read
<Peace-> yon: [10:58] <Peace-> system settings => top right ==> search box ==> default applications +
<Peace-> yon: http://wstaw.org/m/2012/01/08/plasma-desktopFb3411.png
<yon> cause nautilus is powerful than dolphin to doesn't stall and the second question i told you to me more specific
<Peace-> ok dude you have some problems
<yon> sorry for the inconvenence, i have walked through, thanks but sorry again. I just ported to kubuntu not for long.
<Peace-> yon: nautilus is not better than dolphin
<yon> it's is sometime when i am in a folder with file more than 5k like in cache, and if i want to swith from icons veiw mode to details veiw mode, dolphin just stall.
<Peace-> yon: kde version ?
<yon> 4.7.1
<Peace-> yon: it's old
<Peace-> yon: kubuntu 11.10?
<yon> it is pre-loaded with kubuntu 11.10
<yon> yes, isn't it the latest
<Peace-> you should upgrade kde
<yon> hey man, the connection i am using at a internet cafe, does go up from 20 kbs
<Peace-> yon: well you are using an old installation of kde
<Peace-> there is another program if you are using 32bit that could help you
<Peace-> if you have issue on dolphin
<yon> what
<Peace-> btw upgrade kde  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa ; sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Peace-> and now the program
<Peace-> yon: http://www.qtfm.org/
<yon> is there and window exe runner in kubuntu
<Peace-> wine
<Peace-> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<yon> wine's ppa's please
<Peace-> yon: sudo apt-get install wine
<Peace-> wine  file.exe
<Peace-> that's all
<yon> unable to locate wine=response
<Peace-> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install wine
<yon> hey the sudo apt-get update takes me a lot of time, i told the connection is not more than 20kbs
<yon> it's slow
<Peace-> no way.
<yon> yes way
<Peace-> or you do the update
<Peace-> or you will not get wine
<Peace-> as you wish
<Peace-> or you can download manually tons of packages
<yon> well it fell bad to head that
<Peace-> that are the wine dependences
<yon> what about using ppa
<Peace-> yon:  you don'0t undestand what ppa is
<Peace-> that your problem
<Peace-> ppa is a repository
<Peace-> a server where you can download packages
<Peace-> .
<FloodBotK3> Peace-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peace-> but you have to download
<Peace-> and every time you add a ppa you need to do an  update ... just to downloa the list your ppa has into
<Peace-> yon: do you use linux since weeks?
<yon> yes when i add to the the packages manager, it will add the list of packages, so i can download file by file
<Peace-> omg
<Peace-> yon: totally noob
<yon> hey man ubuntu lucid is pre-added many packages to be percise  30,000
<Peace-> yon: that's because you used the livecd like repository
<yon> hey hear me out for a minute, will you
<sibra> ciao
<yon> When i was using lucid it have about 30,000 packages list's, when i am to install a program i will select it and see the depenecy, then i use pkgs.org and download all of the required packages, then i copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives/ and run synaptik and select the programm i want to install it just download them from the cache.
<Peace-> yon: this is insane
<Peace-> yon: when you do sudo apt-get install program it does it automatically
<Peace-> from internet
<Peace-> yon: if you have a cdrom you can add that cd rom like repository
<Peace-> and install from it
<Peace-> without downloading
<yon> i don;t have cd
<yon> you have 100 or 200 kbs speed whenever you fell like update or donwload, everything is just a click away for you, for me it's about 10 or 20 hours of clicks
<Peace-> yon: wtf download it form someone you are doing an insane thing
<Peace-> yon: look you are doing it wrong
<yon> it's just the way to do it for me, if you care send me a cd full of packages
<yon> especially kde latest
<Peace-> yon: you can request a free cd
<yon> hey i tried they say they are closed
<lady_white> hello everyone
<yon> can you tell me the free cd sites
<Peace-> yon: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=917
<yon> what is the latest kde version
<lady_white> I have some problems with empathy connection chat...anyone can help me?
<Peace-> empaty is not gtk?
<lady_white> yeah i think
<jester-> hi
<lady_white> so anyone can help me?
<jester-> !english | lady_white
<ubottu> lady_white: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<jester-> sorry wron acrtions
<jester-> action*
<lady_white> i cant connect with my yahoo account in empathy chat
<lady_white> ok anyone cant help me....bye
<yon> i cant make the pay asshole i am in a third world country
<yon> i cant make the pay asshole i am in a third world country
<FloodBotK3> yon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yon> rekonq is so slow
<yon> rekonq is so slow
<yon> rekonq is so slow
<yon> rekonq is so slow
<yon> rekonq is so slow
<yon> rekonq is so slow
<FloodBotK3> yon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu> hello
<joseluis> hello
<joseluis> hi
<ubuntu> i'm a newbie here
<Peace-> hi...
<joseluis> hi Peace
<ubuntu> can i ask some question about kubuntu?
<ubuntu> hi peace
<Peace-> !ask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntu> oke..i see :)
<venice_> hi, i'm experiencing unreasonably long boot times on my notebook using kubuntu 11.10 and the system seems to halt for a while before it shows the boot splash (some 20-30 seconds). dmesg-log: http://paste.kde.org/183668/  bootchart:  http://img41.imageshack.us/img41/9822/unicornoneiric201201083.png . also the bootchart seems very strange because some process seem to run for ages before something happens.
<venice_> (the notebook is a nearly 3 year old dell vostro 1310 so not really any fancy hardware in it :/ )
<Peace-> venice_: should be a kernel issue
<venice_> :/
<venice_> that makes two now :/
<venice_> cardreader dead and this one great ^^
<Peace-> venice_: report the bug please
<Peace-> ubuntu-bug on terminal
<venice_> is there a way to add multiple attachments to the bugreport?
<venice_> ^^
<venice_> or better what should i attach Peace-? the bootchart?
<venice_> sorry for asking first time ^^
<Peace-> venice_: no just do that . ubuntu-bug
<Peace-> venice_: you will lead  step by step
<venice_> yeah i did some window popped up and in the end it sent me to launchpad
<Peace-> venice_: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-desktopxh7322
<Peace-> venice_: yes .. you need an account...
<venice_> i have one
<Peace-> venice_: ok login it will attach all the informations
<Peace-> venice_: after that... you can describe yur prolbem
<Peace-> if you think a screnshot or a picture it could be usefull you can attach them after
<venice_> kk
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lethu> hai BluesKaj
<lethu> BluesKaj, go ahead if you have an issue with your system and need help
<BluesKaj> hi lethu...fine today , just reverted to 11.10 after having kernel panic and no grub or tty acces on 12.04
<lethu> 12.04, is that a testing release BluesKaj?
<BluesKaj> yes
<Peace-> BluesKaj: yhahaha
<Peace-> :P
 * Peace- is on 12.04 and it works
<lethu> BluesKaj, testing releases' purpose is generally testing, and a bunch of bugs and instability are to be expected
<BluesKaj> lethu,  Peace- , yet my other pc , an 6 yr old compaq single core cpu 64 bit pc , didn't have that problem on 12.04 ..go figure :)
<Peace->  BluesKaj :)
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  which kde are you running?
<BluesKaj> what's the word on kde 4.8 with kubuntu 11.10 ?
<lethu> BluesKaj, Kde 4.8 currently is at it's second release candidate
<lethu> BluesKaj, I heard the release version is set for March
<lethu> final*
<PaulW2U> lethu: KDE 4.8 is due for release 25 January
<lethu> PaulW2U, even better then
<lethu> PaulW2U, thanks for correcting me
<schnelle> blur effect rocks in kde 4.8 :)
<schnelle> i am using oxygen-transparent so everything is blured
<schnelle> and my 4 year old laptop with ati 128mb vram graphic work with it very well
<schnelle> :)
<BluesKaj> schnelle,  ok great , glad to hear , just added the ppa ...I'll soon know how it works on my setup
<schnelle> BluesKaj: if you have plasma-widget-icon-tasks installed
<schnelle> remove it before upgrade
<schnelle> !
<schnelle> it will brake upgrade to 4.8 rc2
<schnelle> icontasks are now officially part of kde (4.8)
<Peace-> BluesKaj: 4.8 rc2
<lahwran> how do you set up the gtk/qt theme bridge in kde4 so that gtk apps look like native qt?
<Peace-> lahwran: kubuntu has that by default
<lahwran> it seems to have been messed up ...
<Peace-> lahwran: http://simplest-image-hosting.net/png-0-plasma-desktopkz7322
<lahwran> alright, thanks
<lahwran> I'm attempting to get a windows-to-linux convert to actually /try/ a few desktops before settling on one, not just go "I don't understand this!"
<lahwran> he started on xubuntu, I had him install kubuntu-desktop
<danilo> hi
<lahwran> hi
 * BluesKaj nervously awaits the kde 4.8 beta install ...
<nikk> high all first time here
<nikk> i'm having issues getting kdm to get to my desktop. It loads but then get stuck at the loading screen
<nikk> any suggestions ?
<anka_> hilfe
<arkaddre> I installed both wicd and have set a CIFS share as auto in /etc/fstab but reboots hang for 5 minutes because wicd shuts down before network filesystems are unmounted in /etc/rc6.d
<arkaddre> (K20wicd < S31umountnfs.sh)
<arkaddre> Two questions: what's the significance, if any, between K and S as prefixes in /etc/rc[1-6].d?
<arkaddre> And: I want wicd after umountnfs but before networking in rc6. I could obviously just rename the symlinks as-is but where do they come from?
<arkaddre> they're not present in the .deb files for the wicd (or its daemon)
<arkaddre> and under what circumstances, if any, will that renaming be disrupted (e.g. by recreating the bad wicd symlink in /etc/rc6.d and ending up with duplicate symlinks) by wicd package updates?
<arkaddre> What's happening is reminiscent of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/211631
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 211631 in wpasupplicant (Ubuntu) "Network is brought down before network filesystems are unmounted (CIFS timeout at shutdown)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<macman_> hey! how can i prevent kubuntu from hibernating rather than suspend? thanks using desktop
<Resistance> macman_:  power settings perhaps?
<Resistance> we'd need more context to understand what you want it to do
<macman_> well if you leave the machine alone it will hibernate, not uspend, how did i change that? power management seems for laptops thanks
<BluesKaj> macman_,  kmenu>computer>systemsettings>power management
<Peace-> BluesKaj: hi
<Peace-> BluesKaj: i have added  a feature to lprinter-qt , print openoffice stuff
<BluesKaj> Peace-,  I don't use OO , and I just install kde 4.8 beta , so I think I'll pass til I'm sure all is well , but thanks anyway :)
<george> hello. it seems i've messed my bluetooth packages up. Can anyone tell me which ones are installed by default (Kubuntu 11.10)?
<utente> you can look at the history of what you installed.
<utente> what do you mean that you messed them up?
<qbit> george: I am uncertain which are default as I may have installed something and not noticed, but on my box I have: bluetooth, bluez(amd64), bluez-cups, bluez-tools, libbluetooth3, bluez-alsa(amd64), bluez-gstreamer, and libbluedevil1
<george> utente: hello. well, since the 11.10 upgrade, bluetooth stopped working ("adapters not found"). so, i've tried to install some other bluetooth managers, but then i've installed other bluetooth packages and know it doesn't even show on panel... :(
<george> qbit: thanks
<qbit> I think the bluez ones might be for KDE while there are others I do not have installed which are Gnome
<george> hum... it seems i don't have bluez-tools...
<george> no, i have them all. i don't get it...
<drox> I have a problem with samba, I can not connect with my network HD. My network consists of a modem and a router ip 192.168.1.1 192.168.2.1 HD is connected to the router. Using dolphin and I going to find the network router (Belkin), but does not go and tell me the location smb: / is not valid.
<qbit> george: I don't have/use bluetooth on this box but the error suggests no kernel or driver module loading
<drox> Another problem is that the apple does not remember his ip: (
<george> qbit: is there a way to fix it?
<qbit> george: I'd look at lsmod and dmesg and /var/log/messages and look for anything bluetooth relates (error)
<george> qbit: lsmod says bluetooth             166112  10 rfcomm,bnep
<qbit> my guess is that means the support is there and you wills ee it activate somewhere in dmesg
<qbit> but I'm limited in what I can suggest
<qbit> but if the underlying support for the hardware is present it reinforces the idea that it's a messed up config problem
<BluesKaj> drox check out NAS
<qbit> george: with the most likely candidate being /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
<george> qbit:# /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf
<george> -bash: /etc/bluetooth/rfcomm.conf: Permission denied
<qbit> george: looks like those files are part of the bluez(amd64) package
<qbit> if you should decide to delete it as a package for subsequent reinstall, choose the 'purge' option
<qbit> using 'purge' should wipe any residual config and allow you to start over from scratch
<qbit> other than that I'm about out of ideas
<george> qbit: thanks a lot
<george> qbit: will check that
<drox> BluesKaj: NAS what's it?
<BluesKaj> network attached storage
<drox> What should I do?
<drox> BluesKaj:  What should I do?
<BluesKaj> what kind of network drive setup exactly drox
<drox> then my HD is connected to the Router (Belkin)
<BluesKaj> why connect it to the router , unless it has accessible software to configure it for network use , drox
<drox> BluesKaj: Yes, exactly, is a network hd is only by Eth
<BluesKaj> drox that is known as NAS , if it's a dedicated drive for network sharing
<drox> my hd is westdigital
<drox> a MyBookWorld
<drox> the strange thing is that before I was using Ubuntu and I recognized it without any problems using samba ... more The problem is that I no longer remember the IP address BluesKaj
<hellslinger_> for some reason kde is not turning my screen off even though the power profile is configured correctly and it is set to the profile, is there a daemon that should be running for this to work right?
<FloodBotK3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<BluesKaj> drox,  have you tried restarting network interfaces ,  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<qbit> hellslinger_: look in systensettings -> startup and shutdown -> service manager for Power management daemon
<drox> ok i do and now? do i repaet to search network with dolphin?
<hellslinger_> qbit: yeah it is there and checked, can I verify that it is running and didn't crash at launch?
<qbit> hellslinger_: I don't have it running on my box here, so not sure what it would look like in ps aux, but yes - if it's running you should see it in ps somewhere
<drox> drox@DragonFly:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart  * Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces  * Reconfiguring network interfaces... [ OK ]
<drox> drox@DragonFly:~$
<BluesKaj> drox , have you upgraded ?
<qbit> hellslinger_: guess here is the kde power management service depends on upowerd, which should be started at boot and there should be a /usr/lib/upower/upowerd entry in ps for it to attach to
<drox> what?
<BluesKaj> updated/upgraded any networking apps or kde etc , drox
<drox> I installed kubuntu from scratch and just finished 11.10 isntalalto the repo medubuntu I gave a sudo apt-get update & upgrade, but why is?
<BluesKaj> so you installed samba too ?
<drox> It is not installed by default on kubuntu? BluesKaj
<drox> I thought it was seen that the dolphin has built-in key network and works with smb. I have heard bad about it?
<BluesKaj> not sure , drox , check by doing sudo apt-get install samba
<qbit> unless I'm mistaken Dolphin uses smbclient for smb:/ kio
<BluesKaj> drox, I use ssh and NFS ...think I had to install samba after mylast clean OS install
<drox> In fact, I assumed wrong, I'm installing the package
<drox> but samba does not work reboot and try again now, hello and thank you
<BluesKaj> drox,  install netdiscover to find IPs on your LAN , vet handy
<BluesKaj> err very
<drox> i source IP at hand, and i find it!!! thank
<BluesKaj> drox,  working now ?
<utente> kubuntu has smb/samba "client" installed by default however the "server" is not.
<BluesKaj> utente,  ah , ok thanks
<hellslinger_> qbit: I'm looking into this upowerd  issue, what do you mean by an 'entry in ps'?
<qbit> hellslinger_: sorry, was out for food
<qbit> ps   <- command that lists all running processes
<hellslinger_> qbit: no problem, thanks for msging me back
<hellslinger_> haha yeah I picked up on that a few minutes later
<hellslinger_> I'm getting an error that says 'not allowed to own the service "org.freedesktop.UPower" due to security policies in the configuration file"
<qbit> I think with the switch to udev and upowerd they communicate via dbus if I have it right in my head
<qbit> that sounds like a policykit or apparmor deal
<qbit> hellslinger_: I recently started using Kubuntu, recently switched away from openSUSE
<qbit> hellslinger_: in openSUSE they have a module in Yast for configuring the policies and permissions your error is describing, but haven't learned or found the eqivalent config utility in Kubuntu as of yet
<hellslinger> qbit: I'm at a loss, I've never had to deal with either of those things, do you have any advice about how to troubleshoot permissions or config files for those things?
<qbit> not really
<qbit> but I suspect it has something to do with policykit if I had to take a wild guess
<hellslinger> cool, well that's probably a good enough starting point, much appreciated
<hellslinger> qbit: does kubuntu work better when unity and gnome have been removed from the system?
<qbit> have no idea - I've been a KDE user since KDE 1.45 and have never like Gnome
<qbit> even though it is almost truly impossible to have a system which is perfectly clean with only bits from one
<hellslinger> haha nice... I do keep coming  back to KDE when I get tired of the inability to configure unity/gnome the way I want
<hellslinger> I've had conisderable difficulty with laptop power management and KDE which is what kept me from going all the way
<qbit> even though my system is mostly KDE there is still a  few Gnomish support stuff on it
<qbit> yeah - I'm not a laptop user so it's of no real importance to me - but if I did use a laptop it would become real important real quick
<HearsFred> The last time I used IRC was with mIRC on windows - now I'm trying Konversation on Ubuntu and can't get it to connect to any Undernet servers
<HearsFred> I get a "Connection to server (whatever.undernet.org) lost. Unknown error.
<HearsFred> Can anyone advise me about what I might try?
<hellslinger> I've never used konversation, have you tried quassel?
<HearsFred> no, but happy to give it a try
<qbit> I use KVirc and even so Undernet can be problematic
<qbit> so I set it to retry every 10 minutes until it finally gets in
<qbit> every once in a while I can get onto Undernet in one try but mostly not
<HearsFred> I understand that undernet servers fill up and I always had some trouble connecting, but the error I get seems to be before any negotiation
<qbit> most Undernet servers in the US have DNS A records that don't match their corresponding PTR records
<HearsFred> any chance they block Comcast users?
<qbit> and my security is set up to refuse connections in such a case
<qbit> I use diemen.nl.eu.undernet.org simply because they have good DNS
<qbit> I do think they limit connections to a certain size pool for non-.eu people trying to use it
<qbit> but even though it was once not the case, for about the last year I've had problems getting connected to Undernet, usually enough retries sooner or later gets me in
<HearsFred> I just tried diemen and got the same error immediately
<qbit> I'm on diemen right now and have been for a few days
<HearsFred> I feel like the error I get (or lack thereof), suggests I'm not having the typical connection problems
<HearsFred> what port?
<qbit> well, almost anything network related I fire up Wireshark and do a cpature so I can look through it
<qbit> 6667
<qbit> mostly Wireshark doesn't actually solve anything directly, but it gives me a better view of what's going on
<qbit> I have had problems with Undernet where I was getting null-routed by some ISP in Germany, and until they fixed it I was not able to connect
<qbit> I have had that happen a few times
<qbit> nothing I could do about that
<qbit> but if somebody between you and Undernet is messing with your connections, and it could even be Comcast doing it (I doubt Comcast would)h
#kubuntu 2012-12-31
<TeslaTony> I'm running Kubuntu 12.10, and want to know how I can control what networks I connect to via the command line, if that's possible
<yu210148> Hi TeslaTony, I'm on 12.04 not 12.10 but there should be a file in /etc/network called interfaces
<yu210148> It's been a while since I fussed around with it but if I remember right you can edit it to change
<yu210148> what interfaces are used
<yu210148> and what they connect to
<yu210148> googling "/etc/network/interfaces" should provide some examples you can adapt to do what you want to do
<TeslaTony> What I'm trying to do is go someplace new, and via command line find a new network, connect to it, and surf the net, without using a GUI. Can I do that?
<yu210148> Are you referring to wi-fi networks then?
<TeslaTony> Yes
<yu210148> if you plug in a network cable and the network has dhcp then it should just get an address
<yu210148> and there'd be nothing to do.
<yu210148> Ah, okay
<yu210148> I've done that once before for a kiosk that had to connect wirelessly
<yu210148> give me a sec let me see if I can find the instructions
<TeslaTony> Awesomeness. Thanks
<yu210148> I think you're going to need to use iwconfig
<yu210148> I'm just trying to find a good article
<yu210148> Something like this: http://goo.gl/jE2Tl or this: http://goo.gl/PcytS should get you started in the right direction.
<TeslaTony> Awesome. Thanks!
<yu210148> np :)
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<TheLordOfTime> i think the bot's implodifying
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<bryong> How do I make my WF-2117 wireless card work with linux?
<bryong> Anyone there?
<bryong> ?
<bryong> Sorry I am new to ubuntu.  I made a new computer and would like to get the graphics card working
<bryong> and wireless card
<selite> Why can't I see the files that are in Desktop via the GUI?
<selite> I just installed Kubuntu.
<DarthFrog> selite:  Right click on an empty area of the desktop, select Folder View Settings/View.  Change the Layout: combo box to whateve works for you.
<DarthFrog> The Location section might also be of interest to you.
<Xnke> Hello, folks
<Xnke> Anyone awake enough to help me figure out what appears to be a dependancy issue?
<DarthFrog> ZZZZzzzz..  Huh, wazzat?  Somebody spoke?
<Xnke> Yep
<Xnke> Been trying to get the netflix installer from Compholio working
<DarthFrog> Ah, don't think I'll be able to help you with that, sorry.
<Xnke> apt-get grabs it and it installs without error; but then upon starting the program it fails with the same error each time
<Xnke> something about canberra-gtk
<OerHeks> libcanberra-gtk-module  ?
<Xnke> Yep
<Xnke> I'm slowly finding that it's a problem that springs from running gtk programs from the command line; so it may not be related specifically to the netflix install
<OerHeks> oke, i would suggest that, starting netflix from cmd, maybe it solves your issue when you install libcanberra-gtk-module
<Xnke> that's what I'm working on at the moment; I had a rough time getting the actual package name
<Xnke> we'll see if it works now
<OerHeks> :-)
<Xnke> Hopefully this workaround won't be needed for long; I've had terrible luck with Silverlight on any platform
<Xnke> argh
<Xnke> Ok, now it complains about "73: gksudo: not found"
<OerHeks> just use sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk-module
<Xnke> I have; it's installed
<Xnke> Just did it and re-tested. Now it's upset about gksudo, which I think come sin libcanberra
<OerHeks> stange, i can't help you by doing the same, can't use netflix here in europe :(
<Xnke> Yeah, it's kinda silly
<Xnke> I'll keep at it, eventually it'll work
<Xnke> ah, gksu wasn't installed...installing that has gotten me to the next proglem
<Xnke> filesystem extended attributes; I think I know how to fix that one
<timberwolf> I am having trouble veiwing my win 7 pcs network shares, I am running kubuntu 12.10
<timberwolf> my win 7 pc displays as an unknown device
<timberwolf> anyone?
<selite> Hello, why can't I see the files in Desktop via GUI?
<selite> I just installed Kubuntu. xD
<selite> What's the show desktop keyboard shortcut?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<selite> Wgt does the konsole in Kubuntu look so bad?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<calavera> Hey can anybody help me?
<calavera> Actually... disregard that.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<calavera> I am trying to dual boot windows and linux on tow hard drives. I restored the MBR and GRUB2 both on their respective hard drives. I put Windows into the sdb position, and then GRUB prompts me where I want to boot to. I tell it to boot into Windows, and it tells me that cannot find a root device. I can still boot into GNU/Linux just fine. Would anybody have a possible solution to this?
<Ironsight> Alright, hope someone's awake, here goes: I want to install kubuntu, I currently have windows 8 installed (upgraded from 7). Will grub2 mess up windows 8 or vice versa? Is there something special I need to do?
<Ironsight> And is there a special way you need to install to work with windows 8? I will be installing from a BDR disc
<Tm_T> Ironsight: you need to install Kubuntu after Windows so Windows doesn't overwrite grub
<gnomefreak> that is the easies way
<disharmonic> hi, so what do you guys recommend? Kubuntu-full or desktop?
<tsimpson> disharmonic: kubuntu-full is just kubuntu-desktop with some extra packages
<disharmonic> tsimpson, yeah i figured as much. I decided to go with the desktop meta package and add any apps i miss later. BTW will LDM work ok with KDE or should i switch to KDM?
<tsimpson> lightdm works fine with KDE
<tsimpson> I'm using it now
<disharmonic> k thanks
<tsimpson> you're welcome :)
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<dhq> i need help i acedently deleted /usr/lib .... rm -r *
<dhq> what do i do
<yofel> dhq: if it still works, try this: apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg -S /usr/lib | sed -e 's/,//g' -e 's/:.*$//'`
<dhq> yofel: it only restored libaudiofile
<yofel> dhq: ok, next try. This will try to reinstall *everything*: apt-get --reinstall `dpkg --get-selections | grep install | grep -v deinstall | cut -d' ' -f1`
<yofel> that's all assuming apt and dpkg still work - which might not be the case
<dhq> yofel: i re ran the previous command and its restoring a good abount of libraries
<dhq> around 258mb
<dhq> lets hope it works
<yofel> that should be all then, as the first command will restore all packages that have something in usr/lib
<dhq> yofel: if it works then your my saviour
<dhq> yofel: it installed everything my it fails to start
<yofel> did you remove anything else?
<dhq> no
<yofel> hm, how far does it get?
<dhq> i am running in recovery mode
<yofel> ok, so that works at least
<dhq> and i get to the service startup
<yofel> any error message?
<dhq> nop
<yofel> hm, what happens if you try to start X?
<dhq> error whiloading libXfont.so.1
<yofel> does the file exist?
<dhq> no
<yofel> dhq: can you try to run the 2nd command too? seems like it didn't reinstall everything that's needed after all :/
<dhq> k
<dhq> i will runt it
<yofel> (in this case libxfont1 is broken)
<dhq> yofel: /var/lib/dpkg/info/cups.postinst: 91: cd: can't cd to /usr/lib/cups/backend dpkg: error processing cups (--configure)
<yofel> dhq: mkdir -p /usr/lib/cups/backend, dpkg --configure -a, then try again
<dhq> yofel: Setting up cups (1.5.3-0ubuntu4) ... ln: accessing `/usr/lib/cups/backend-available/ipp': No such file or directory dpkg: error processing cups (--configure):
<yofel> try to just reinstall cups
<dhq> yofel: apt-get --reinstall `dpkg --get-selections | grep install | grep -v deinstall | cut -d' ' -f1` command doesnt work
<yofel> what does it say?
<dhq> yofel: Invalid operation accountsservice
<yofel> oops, there's something missing
<yofel> apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --get-selections | grep install | grep -v deinstall | cut -d' ' -f1`
<dhq> yofel: E: Unable to locate package install
<yofel> apt-get --reinstall install `dpkg --get-selections | grep install | grep -v deinstall | cut -f1`
<yofel> dhq: this give the right list now
<yofel> *gives
<dhq> yofel: this will take a while
<dhq> how long will you be online ?
<yofel> I'll be on and off for a few more hours
<cub> ..
<cub> hi
<user94202> How do i get rid of the options panel next to desktop icons (when I hover the pointer over an icon)  ??
<user94202> For example, when i hover the pointer over rekonq desktop icon, a translucent options panel pops-up.  I want to get rid of that.
<user94202>  I just want desktop icons with no options panel beside it.
<snele> have a great night!
<snele> HAPPY NEW YEAR
<c0nsti> Happy New Year!
<timberwolf_> I am having trouble connecting to win 7 network drive from my kubuntu 12.10, when I click on network it pops up: Network, Network Services, Samba Shares, and Add Network Folder. I click on Network and it shows the win 7 pc as an unknown device
<timberwolf_> anyone?
<phoenix_firebrd> happy new year
<timberwolf_> I am having trouble connecting to win 7 network drive from my kubuntu 12.10, when I click on network it pops up: Network, Network Services, Samba Shares, and Add Network Folder. I click on Network and it shows the win 7 pc as an unknown device
<wolftune> hello
<timberwolf_> I am having trouble connecting to win 7 network drive from my kubuntu 12.10, when I click on network it pops up: Network, Network Services, Samba Shares, and Add Network Folder. I click on Network and it shows the win 7 pc as an unknown device
<timberwolf_> anyone?
<wolftune> timberwolf_ sorry I'm no expert, but someone here should be
<timberwolf_> I cant seem to get an answer...
<timberwolf_> anywhere...
<OerHeks> I am no expert either, maybe this is a help >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/232998/how-do-i-install-smbmount
<timberwolf_> mount error(12): Cannot allocate memory
<timberwolf_> any ideas?
<wolftune> timberwolf_: try the regular ubuntu section if your question isn't KDE specific
<timberwolf_> ok
<Toast> Is massive RAM and CPU usage still normal in KMAIL2 on 12.10, or a symptom of a failed mailbox migration from kmail1?
<BluesKaj_> Toast,  it's probly akonadi server and nepomuk indexer
<Toast> I'm having real trouble keeping my system from swapping. 4GB of ram should be plenty for a few emails and used to be fine with kmail1. Is this normal behaviour? I read about problems with the early builds, but had hoped they were fixed.
<Toast> Does kmail have to synchronise every time it accesses a folder, or should it do that once on first access? I can probably put up with a long process if it's a one off , but if this is going to happen all the time I will need a different client.
#kubuntu 2013-01-01
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<Harlequin> konnichiwa
<Harlequin> Happy New Year
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<tao_> 111
<tao_> 测试一下，能不能打汉字
<tao_> 有人能看到我打到字吗。第一次用这个软件
<OerHeks> !cn | tao_
<ubottu> tao_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<tao_> 好了没有
<tao_> ！cn
<tao_> 可以显示汉字吗
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Logos01> Hey folks. I'm on Kubuntu 12.10 -- trying to figure out how to re-enable CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE. Can't figure it for the life of me. Pointers?
<Logos01> Found it.
<Logos01> Hardware -> Input Devices -> Keyboard -> Advanced
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<dhq> yofel: if i do a dist upgrade will it solvve the problem
<canci> hi everyone
<yofel> dhq: probably not, but it would fix at least the packages that are upgraded
<Wizard> Skype isn't in repo anymore?
<Wizard> (21.10)
<Wizard> (12.10)*
<FloodBotK1> Wizard: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhq> yofel: but it should start kde right >
<andybrine> morning everyone
<andybrine> happy new year
<andybrine> :)
<Wizard> Hi andybrine.
<Wizard> To you too.
 * Wizard hands beer to andybrine.
<andybrine> mmm beer :)
<andybrine> Just a quick question
<Wizard> Shoot.
<andybrine> i have just bought a new lapop before christmas and my usb 3 port does not seem to be working at times
<andybrine> do i need extra drivers?
<Wizard> At times? you mean from time to time?
<andybrine> yeah
<andybrine> i have a wireless mouse here
<yofel> Wizard: skype is in the partner repository
<Wizard> yofel: I enabled in in muon.
<andybrine> it works perfectly in one port and does not in the other
<yofel> dhq: well, only if you upgrade KDE and X works by now
<Wizard> andybrine: Does dmesg say anything useful?
<yofel> Wizard: refreshed the cache afterwards? (not sure if it does that by itself)
<Wizard> I did apt-get update
<Wizard> LOL, I enabled source repo. Sorry:D
<andybrine> its picked up my usb 2 port
<andybrine> just does not show my usb 4
<andybrine> usb 3*
<yofel> andybrine: random suggestion: try a newer kernel and see if it helps. There are builds for mainline 3.7
<andybrine> how can i upgrade the kernal?
<andybrine> sorry, not something i do a lot
<andybrine> is that safe?
<Wizard> Definitely not.
<Wizard> :(
<yofel> well, it shouldn't break anything and you can always boot the old one from grub if you need to
<yofel> it's not supported, but it might be worth a try here
<andybrine> not something i realy want to play with
<andybrine> some devices work in the port and others dont
<andybrine> just realised that
<andybrine> acidently fried a multi usb port the other day because i thought it was that
<andybrine> lol
<yofel> how can you fry an usb port o.O?
<yofel> and does dmesg say something for the not-working devices?
<andybrine> i thought it was a lack of power and put a power cable into it and started to fry, lol. (wrong one) it was not connected to laptop though
<andybrine> it shows it is there just does not work
<andybrine> do you know if i can do anything in the bios?
<andybrine> anyone still here who can help
<andybrine> sory it was not a quick question
<andybrine> i only have 1 usable usb at the mo which is slightly frustrating
<andybrine> lol
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> Sorry andybrine, I have no idea..
<andybrine> ok, no worries. Thanks
<andybrine> its a brand new laptop so the port should be fine
<andybrine> ok so, if i reboot with the usb connected it works
<andybrine> just does not work if pluging in when in ubuntu
<andybrine> strange
<Wizard> Very strange.
<Wizard> Have you tried newer kernel, as yofel suggested?
<andybrine> not yet
<andybrine> tbh i dont really want to destroy my computer and so slightly reluctant
<Wizard> New kernel won't destroy anything.
<andybrine> is it simple to update your kernal then?
<Wizard> Dunno, prolly there is some additional repo.
<Wizard> But I don't know.
<Wizard> yofel: ping ^
<andybrine> ok i will have a search around
<andybrine> thanks for the help
<yofel> fetch the 'all' and architecture specific packages that you need from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.7.1-raring/ and install them
<Wizard> I didn't help much.
 * Wizard afk.
<andybrine> i just wondered if i could change something in bios like change to act as usb 2
<andybrine> not sure though
<yofel> that might indeed be worth looking at
<andybrine> yeah, will give it a shot
<andybrine> thanks
<Wizard> Or maybe not afk.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<safridzal> hi. I just installed kubuntu 12.10 as the only OS on a laptop, the battery indicator is so wrong (its detected as full and charged even if unplug). I wont to try the "apci_osi=" but i cannot add it on grub. Its too fast, and i cant see the grub menu.. any suggestion?
<safridzal> *I want to try
<DarthFrog> safridzal:  Edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and add that option to the default menuentry kernel line.
<BluesKaj> safridzal,  to get the grub menu , hold down the left shift key at the bios screen and after wards until Grub apopears , then you can use the "e" to edit any of the entries
<DarthFrog> If it works, you'll want to make it permanent.  Manual edits to grub.cfg are ephemeral, being over-written the next time update-grub is run.
<DarthFrog> Or do as BluesKaj suggests. :-)
<safridzal> i see, the left shift key, got it thanks :D DarthFrog BluesKaj will see if it works :D
<DarthFrog> safridzal: If it's still too fast, you can edit the grub.cfg file and change the timeout value.
<safridzal> brb
<Wizard> How can I install 32 bit libraries on 64bit kubuntu?
<sbivol> Wizard: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch:i386
<sbivol> Wizard: see it's description to understand what it does. short version: in kubuntu 12.10 you can already have packages installed for more than one architecture, like libqtgu4:amd64 and libqtgui4:i386
<sbivol> s/libqtgu4:amd64/libqtgui4:amd64/
<Wizard> That's what I want.
<Wizard> I need 32bit SDL to run 32bit game :)
<BluesKaj> sbivol, multiarch-support as well , unless the app name has changed
<sbivol> if you did „sudo apt-get install <game-name>:i386”, then it should have installed libsdl1.2debian:i386  (or other packages) for it's architecture, so you should be all set. otherwise, filter by „libsdl :i386” in Muon and install those packages
<BluesKaj> err Wizard ^
<Wizard> OK, thank you sbivol, BluesKaj.
<Wizard> It doesn't work :<
<sbivol> Wizard: what exactly does not work? any error message?
<Wizard> Ah, libsdl1.2 does not exist or doesn't have any version to install.
<Wizard> libsd1.2debian exists.
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> Solved.
<anunaki_>  hello
<Wizard> Hi anunaki_.
<anunaki_> anyone know how to increase the space of the drive where all the files reside on a flash drive?
<anunaki_> my hard drive in file manager is showing my 906.8mib when the actual pen drive is 16gb
<anunaki_> or am i limited since its on usb drive and not internal hard drive
<Smokers> look your setting in your file manager anunaki
<Wizard> What do you mean, anunaki_?
<Wizard> By "increasing space"?
<anunaki_> well i encountered a problem on my linux mint on usb where i was installing updates
<anunaki_> it then stopped and said i ran out of space...
<anunaki_> so i deleted mint and installed kubuntu... which runs better on usb by the way..
<Wizard> Ah, you run system from pendrive?
<anunaki_> yes
<Wizard> Clearing apt package cache give good effects :)
<anunaki_> im new to doing this too.. so i dont know if i limited as to what i can do in linux.. one thing i realized is the system doesnt save changes i made to it when i restart computer
<sbivol> anunaki_: if you are running Linux from USB, then it creates a file on your pendrive for storing persistent data. it's that file that has no more space
<Wizard> Yes, Ubuntu's USB Creator does that.
<anunaki_> sbivol, i added persistent data space.. like 3gb
<sbivol> anunaki_: if changes are lost on reboot, then it probably didn't get created
<anunaki_> but i dont see it.. and it seemed to have not work on my last distro on usb
<anunaki_> because right now in file manager i see my computers internal hd, the pendrive, and then the 906mb system drive
<anunaki_> but no persistent drive
<anunaki_> i wnt to make sure it created the space specified in Universal Usb creator
<Smokers> anunaki, is flag the button save session ?
<anunaki_> smokers, come again?
<Smokers> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-live-cd-save-data-desktop-information-on-usb-device.html anunaki
<anunaki_> that will tell me how to do it after i created the live usb?
<anunaki_> smokers, that link says i have to type "peristent word" at boot menu>?
<Smokers> anunaki, is easier if you use this:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<anunaki_> smokers, thanks. that ws what i needed.. to use a partition manager and rezise the partition and save as casper-rw..
<anunaki_> i left the file alone... its 4gb... just learned fat32 persistence cant be bigger than 5gb?
<Daz646> Hello everyone, i am currently trying to download skype 4.1 multiarch.deb. Once downloaded and opened it says error wrong architecture i386.
<Daz646> Im using kubuntu 12.04 64 bit, any guidence would be appreciated thanks :)
<Peace-> happy new year :D
<sbivol> Daz646: try „sudo dpkg -i skype*.deb”. If I remember correctly, QApt didn't know how to handle foreign architecture packages in 12.04
<Daz646> sbivol: Appreciated thankyou. I have also installed the 32bit librarys. Im a little new to linux.
<Guest33547> hi anyone familiaar with kubuntu live session
<Guest33547> i cant change my name from "live session user"  to my name i sys settings in account details
<Guest33547> and everytime i restart compter i have to dowmload updats
<Guest33547> eveeeytme
<Guest33547> any idea why updates ddont get saved
<musca> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence
<Guest33547> i also have prooblem installing updates..
<TheLordOfTime> Guest33547, if you're on a live system without persistence you will always have to do that
<TheLordOfTime> i'm assuming yoru settings are also not being saved.
<TheLordOfTime> that's the nature of the live environment, unless you write the ISO to a USB with persistence.
<Snowhog> TheLordOfTime: Persistence won't help with application and/or kernel updates, yes? Persistence just allows you to save 'stuff' - downloaded items and such, doesn't it?
<BarkingFish> hi guys - does anyone know why so many of the ALT+SysRq keys have been disabled?
<TheLordOfTime> Snowhog, if persistence in the Kubuntu is similar to the Ubuntu/Lubuntu, it should save package updates
<TheLordOfTime> and i think it holds back kernel upgrades by default
<BarkingFish> You can't deliberately crash your system anymore - Alt+SysRq R (from REISUB) is blocked too, coupla others I used to use, like watching for blocked processes, etc
<Snowhog> BarkingFish: Which ones, and in what version of *buntu?
<BarkingFish> 12.10, Alt SysRq C, W and B, + some others I can't immediately remember
<BarkingFish> you try and do them in a terminal, you get "This SysRq function has been disabled"
<BarkingFish> *function/operation
<Guest33547> lord of tme, so it does or doesnt save updates... is trying kubuntu on usb like demo mode or something?
<Guest33547> it calls me live user and wont allow ,e to edit that to my name i settings
<TheLordOfTime> Guest33547, unless you used unetbootin or the USB startup Disk creator from an ubuntu system, it won't have persistence
<TheLordOfTime> at least last i checked
<TheLordOfTime> so that's why your updates dont stay nor your name changes
<TheLordOfTime> and you're not able to change that username on the liveusb
<TheLordOfTime> on any version of Ubuntu
<Guest33547> i see the pesisttnccc file in the file manager
<TheLordOfTime> or derivative.
<TheLordOfTime> !Persistence
<ubottu> To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<Guest33547> sorry about typos..using virtualkeyboard
<TheLordOfTime> oh right...
<TheLordOfTime> lag.
<TheLordOfTime> Guest33547, i'd read up on what that link says
<Guest33547> i used universl usb creator
<TheLordOfTime> i'm not an expert with persistence, but software updates tend to stick with my Live USB.
<Guest33547> yeah why mine doent is odd...
<Guest33547> 4gb perisence file..using 16gb flsh
<Guest33547> gotta get bluetooth working to use keyboardtoo
<Guest33547> sigh
<Guest33547> 3 days of installing flavors on flashdrive trying to find one that actuly works
<TheLordOfTime> unless htey broke the Kubuntu ISO
<TheLordOfTime> such that it doesn't create persistence right
<Maria_> Could anyone help me? I've been using Mac and now I'm trying to install kubuntu to my PC, but for some reason the installation always crashes after few minutes...
<Snowhog> Maria_: Specs of your PC, version of Kubuntu you are trying to install, and from what medium please.
<Maria_> Yet the live version works, I just can't complete the installation
<Maria_> Umm.. it's Vaio Inter core 2 duo T7100 1.80GHz, 2GB/Go DDR2 sdram, 500Gb sata2 HDD, graphics; ATI mobility Radeon X2300
<Maria_> trying to install kubuntu 12.10
<Maria_> sorry, but what do you mean by "what medium"?
<TheLordOfTime> CD, DVD, USB
<TheLordOfTime> etc.
<Maria_> it's Sony Vaio VGN-CR11Z ..I don't know much about this since it's my sister's old and I normally use my mac....
<Maria_> oh, I'm trying to install from USB
<Maria_> my HDD is just formatted with killdisk (and the one who did it doesn't remember what he actually did) so I guess I'm running this from the USB at the moment
<Guest46288> bluedevil does nothing... help
<Maria_> something about the partitions I guess is is but I have no idea what kind of Partitions I should make.. At least the installer tells to correct something in the partitioning
<robtygart> are there any Kubuntu apps for Skydrive
<robtygart> So I can use it like I do with Ubuntu one
#kubuntu 2013-01-02
<timberwolf> I used wine to run EVE Online and when I closed it the cursor locked up and when I logged out and back in the cursor worked until I entered my account, however if I log in with a different user I can use my cursor.
<timberwolf> Any ideas?
<timberwolf> anyone?
<TheLordOfTime> patience.
<timberwolf> is a virtue?
<TheLordOfTime> and advised given you're right around new years
<timberwolf> I waited 10 minutes before speaking again.
<TheLordOfTime> i'm just saying
<TheLordOfTime> it can take a LONg time for responses around new years.
<TheLordOfTime> give it a day or two, and many'll return ;)
<timberwolf> ok
<TheLordOfTime> but you usually get a response within an hour or two, but... *shrugs*
<timberwolf> I have been at the computer for hours and I will be here hours more
<timberwolf> you saying patients fits your nick
<selite> What is the keyboard shortcut for the terminal in Kubuntu?
<selite> :)
<cjae> is anyone else having issues with the time being set to the wrong time?
<cjae> when I issue a date the date is correct in terminal
<monkeyjuice> what time is it
<Linkmaster> 12.10amd64 install is hanging on "copying installation logs... 93%" I don't know how old the download is, it's rather new though, a couple weeks at most. It installed just fine an hour or so ago, I'm wondering why it's not working now.
<Linkmaster> I don't want to kill the install, that'll be annoying, but it's been hanging for about 30 mins..
<kotTon_kaNdiy> hello..how can i find other chat rooms?
<nafg> kotTon_kaNdiy: Google
<kotTon_kaNdiy> okk thank you
<nafg> kotTon_kaNdiy: What do you need?
<kotTon_kaNdiy> i wanted to find other chatrooms
<Unit193> !alis | kotTon_kaNdiy
<ubottu> kotTon_kaNdiy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<kotTon_kaNdiy> i need help
<kotTon_kaNdiy> how can i access other rooms?
<Basil1x> 12.10 on a Toshiba L755.  the sound works for a bit, then craps out.  everything insists sound is working, but there is no sound.  bog standard install.  HDMI port is unaffected, is internal speakers only that don't work.  Any help would be appreciated.
<phunyguy_t430s> o.O why does rekonq have the NFL website icon where the Facebook icon should be on the tab and in the address bar?  weird...
<Basil1x> anyone here know how to fix kubuntu having an issue seeing a sound card?
<Basil1x> sound stops after awhile, but thinks it's still working.
<hruion> hi
<Basil1x> Hello
<hruion> en
<hruion> my english is poor
<hruion> dinn`er to go
<hruion> bye
<phunyguy_t430s> figured it out.  ~/.kde/cache-{hostname}/favicons has the png stored, so I killed the one labeled www.facebook.com.png - which indeed was the NFL logo for someodd reason.
<Basil1x> mebbe facebook 'Like'd NFL?
<Dutchman> Basil1x, is the HDMI and system speakers two different devices in the "System Settings > Multimedia > Phonon" setup?
<Basil1x> Must be, without the HDMI plugged in, all I see is the internal speakers.  I believe both are controlled by the sound card though.
<Dutchman> Are you on the computer now? Can you check?
<Basil1x> just a moment... checking now
<Basil1x> they seem to be one device
<Basil1x> dammit
<Dutchman> Hmm... odd. Sometimes I've seen the sound do like you describe when there's two devices, can't say why with just one though.
<hruion> i'm back
<user94202> I'm having a problem with screensavers not working in kde. I set them to random. But all I get is black screen. Any ideas?
<shadeslayer> user94202: did you install screensavers?
<shadeslayer> you probably want to install kscreensaver
<user94202> shadeslayer:  Yes i fixed the problem by installing kscreensaver.  Now i see them.
<user94202> Next problem:  File associations for .wav and .mp3 to open VLC media player, but they keep opening Audacity.
<user94202> I want VLC to start when I click a .wav or .mp3
<shadeslayer> did you set vlc to a higher priority ?
<shadeslayer> it's in System Settings > File associations
<user94202> yes i did. But it keeps defaulting back to audacity as the priority.
<shadeslayer> hm
<shadeslayer> user94202: can you close your file browser and run kbuildsycoca4 and then try opening the file?
<user94202> ok..justa moment
<user94202> no, kbuildsycoca4 didn't help.  Still opens Audacity.    Can i set the default media player for ALL audio to VLC?
<user94202> Actually, set the global setting for media to VLC
<shadeslayer> via File Associations, sure, but I don't know of a global setting to do it
<user94202> When I select "audio" in the file associations, it won't allow me to set anything.  I have to set each individual audio file's associations.
<shadeslayer> yeah
<shadeslayer> can you pastebin your ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<user94202> ok
<shadeslayer> I added this to [Added Associations] in mine :
<shadeslayer> audio/*=vlc.desktop
<shadeslayer> and it seems to work
<shadeslayer> heh, nvm, vlc was already taking mp3 mimetypes
<user94202> yes, i might need to arrange the priority of that file.
<user94202> put vlc first..checking..
<user94202> I notice that audacity was first on the list, so i put VLC..  Testing .wav.
<shadeslayer> cool
<shadeslayer> that shoul ideally work
<shadeslayer> user94202: you probably have to run kbuildsycoca4 once you dedit that file
<user94202> <still testing....
<shadeslayer> ok
<user94202> no. That didn't work either.  I'll pastebin that file you wanted.
<user94202> mongrel thing. Now Reqonk isn't working
<user94202> Going to reboot.  Clear this mess. Back soon
<user94202> I set VLC as default media player, yet it loads Audacity.
<user94202> Here's my ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<user94202> http://pastebin.com/6skaGCvx
<Wizard> user94202: When does it load Audacity?
<Wizard> When clicking on a file?
<user94202> yes.. when i click on a .wav file it loads audacity. I want VLC
<user94202> in fact i'd like to remove audacity completely from the file associations
<user94202> except with audacity's own filetype.
<user94202> I just want VLC as the default media player for audio and video.
<user94202> OK...i think i got VLC as default.
<user94202> I right click the .wav file  >>  properities >> edit filetype >>  VLC
<user94202> I suppose i do that to each media file i want to use VLC with.
<brent> recently apt-get updated and uprade kubuntu raring. now touchpad settings crash. anyone know how to fix?
<user94202> Fixed :-)   Clicking .wav opens VLC.
<brent> tried downgrade of kde-config-touchpad. didnt help. anyone?
<shadeslayer> brent: looking
<shadeslayer> probably it's not ported to python3 or sth
<brent> thanks.
<brent> oh, i added unity desktop and cinnamon recently. and after update noticed touchpad settings crash in kde
<shadeslayer> unrealted, I have the crash on plain kubuntu raring myself
<brent> oh well thanks for your time so far.. usually the folks here help sort this stuff out...
<brent> OH! i have a seperate synaptics management in the menu uder utilities. the settings launch fine!!
<brent> puts a touchpad icon in the sys tray and gives access too settings..
<brent> I saw the bug report for the kshell4 touch pad settings crash or whatever.. after original install it crashed. then updated and it worked. and after another update it crashes again...
<shadeslayer> brent: https://github.com/lunaryorn/synaptiks/issues
<shadeslayer> you can report a bug there :)
<eakky> hello
<eakky> I wanted to make a website about kubuntu Thailand. Created or not
<eakky> see Ubuntu's Club (ubuntu Thailand) is a member of Ubuntu Loco.
<gabin> smth is going to happen on ubuntu site
<Guest1717> salve ubuntu 12.10 non mi rileva l'hardware della scheda di memoria sd da2gb
<ovidiu-florin> hello, I have a problem with making an ad-hoc connection. I'm connected to the internet using an USB modem, and I've made a wifi shared connection. I was able to connect to this wifi connection from a windows 7 machine but I have no internet access on it. Any thoughts on this? What can I test? What can I try?
<phoenix_firebrd> Guest1717 | !it
<phoenix_firebrd> !it | Guest1717
<ubottu> Guest1717: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<susundberg> _o/
<BluesKaj> hi phoenix_firebrd
<alberto> giorno
<alberto> !list
<ubottu> alberto: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DarthFrog>  /msg ubottu !alis
<AMDAthlon> will kubuntu 12.10 get KDE 4.9.5 from the PPA eventually?
<shadeslayer> that's the plan I think
<TheLordOfTime> he left.
<tommykruse> I have a bash script, /etc/network/if-down.d/test that isn't getting executed when I disconnect from my wifi connection from the Network Manager. What could be the cause of this? What program is in charge of executing if-down.d scripts?
<mindspin> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<man> hello
<bruno_> ubuntu 12.10 non riesce a rilevare l'hardware della scheda di memoria sd da 2gb
<Guest36282> Ciao
<rsd> It seems that KDE does not support CUPS with authentication, is that right?  Kubuntu 12.10 + ppa
<Ab3L> hi
<Ab3L> i have a problem with the clock on the pannel. if you click on it, you'll get space with a calendar of the month on the left and a description on the right. My problem is that the size of the description is too small. Do you know how to make it bigger?
<tsimpson> Ab3L: hover over the top right corner of the calendar that pops up, you should then be able to click and drag to adjust its size
<Ab3L> oh, yes! it was so simple!
<user123456> hey, does kubuntu also have amazon spyware installed or can I safely switch to it?
<Ab3L> thank you tsimpson. (i don't know why it haven't worked before. i may have to change the batteries of my mouse...)
<tsimpson> user123456: the answer is "no", though neither does ubuntu
<tsimpson> Ab3L: it's not that obvious you can do it, but it is the most intuitive way when you think about it
<user123456> are you on amazon's payroll?
<tsimpson> user123456: no
<user123456> just kidding.. but does it also have amazon-shopping-lense installed
<tsimpson> no, Kubuntu doesn't have that
<user123456> or records any user information by default?
<user123456> ok, thank you
<Ab3L> sure, i'd tried to enlarge the plasmoid with the mouse (as natural), but it didn't work. i think that's because i've to charge the batteries of the mouse, so that it can handle a long click.
<Ab3L> that's the problem with wireless mouses.
<Ab3L> the only feature i miss from windows, is an application that shows me the level of the charge of the batteries of my cordless mouse.
<Ab3L> :)
<shadeslayer> user123456: depends, iirc krunner tries to learn when you type stuff into it
<shadeslayer> but it doesn't send any info out to the internet
<twing> When will the 4.9.5 version of KDE in Kubuntu 12.10?
<twing> When will the 4.9.5 version of KDE in Kubuntu 12.10?
<gabin> ubuntu phone!
<anunaki> hi
<anunaki> just installed kubuntu live and shows no bluetooth adapter?
<anunaki> is this common
<Guest10535>  i got bluetoth
<eth7up> I just installed kubuntu for my parents, it's loading ssb for the wireless card but wlan0 doesn't exist ifconfig -a shows only eth0 and lo0 same with iwconfig
<eth7up> 3rd party drivers were enabled
<eth7up> lspci -k shows ssb loaded for the wireless card
#kubuntu 2013-01-03
<zoie> i followed step by step this how to (using audacity instead of sound recorder, but it's still flat :() http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440833
<andybrine> evening
<andybrine> just out of interest, does anyone know how to install lotus symphony on 64 bit ubuntu?
<andybrine> having real difficulties here
<Scunizi> I am trying to rip cd's using Dolphin and its built in ability.  It does present me with several directories of different file types ie ogg, mp3, wave etc.. but when enterning the mp3 directory it is no longer displaying the song files even after 10 minutes of "Loading Folder"... any help appriciated..
<timberwolf> My cursor freezes after log in on a non root account
<timberwolf> how do I fix this?
<timberwolf> anybody?
<user94202> Question about the KDE menu.   How do I arrange the games in alphabetical order?
<user94202> i have over 100 games but I want the listed alphabetically .
<chemtail> network management was working fine two days ago, i turn off the laptop, come home and plug it in, and network manager never seems to send dhcp requests any more
<chemtail> i can do 'dhclient eth0' just fine manually, everything works, but the network manager widget just hangs there in the connecting state forever
<chemtail> which is really annoying with things like pidgin with built-in NM support, because it flat out refuses to connect to anything as long as it's in that state
<chemtail> any ideas how I fix this?
<chemtail> already tried removing and re-adding the widget, restarting the underlying services, even rebooting.  nada.
<user94202> chemtail:  Maybe add "dhclient eth0" to one of your startup scripts
<user94202> at the end of the bootup process somewhere.
<frogonwheels> chemtail: has the network manager got stuck as 'disabled' ?
<chemtail> frogonwheels: nope.  i've tried disabling and re-enabling it a few times just in case, though.
<chemtail> user94202: i've considered a few hackarounds like that, but i'd really, really rather not use them
<chemtail> it's an ugly fix.
<chemtail> and much as i hate network manager, it's unfortunately the default/standard, so i'd rather just fix it so the setup i have now will work elsewhere later
<frogonwheels> chemtail: look in cat /var/run/network/   for stuff
<frogonwheels> erm ign th cat.. but you know what i mean
<chemtail> not much there :|
<user94202> Question 2:   How do I make "Applications" the first TAB in the menu  (NOT favourites).
<timberwolf> My cursor freezes after log in on a non root account, how do I fix this?
<user94202> timberwolf..  I had my cursor dissapear so i removed "unclutter" and fixed the problem.  sudo apt-get remove unclutter
<user94202> or possibly adjust settings in power management
<timberwolf> let me try that.
<timberwolf> it said it wasn't installed
<timberwolf> I have kubuntu 12.10
<user94202> ok.. Looks like a different cause then
<timberwolf> it is there I just can't move it.
<user94202> is the system frozen or just the pointer only?
<timberwolf> just the pointer
<timberwolf> I have to use the keyboard to log out.
<timberwolf> But when I log in as root my cursor works fine
<timberwolf> I tried creating a new account to see if it was just that account, but it locked up too
<timberwolf> I'm going to change IRC clients
<Timberwolf> any other Ideas?
<user94202> Timbewolf,  did the mouse pointer always freeze from the time you installed kubuntu?
<Timberwolf> no
<user94202> at what point did it start freezing?  Recall what you did?
<Timberwolf> it happened right after closing EVE Online in wine
<Timberwolf> at first I thought it was just my main account
<Timberwolf> but it turned out all non root acounts after I did some tests
<Timberwolf> I removed my main account and readded it first
<Timberwolf> then I created an account with a whole new name
<quesada> any way to do a drag lock? Using a trackball to scroll
<quesada>  I'd like to program a button to lock the ball in scroll mode
<user94202> Timberwolf, since it froze from the time you played eve online,   did you install anything that might have corrupted the system?
<Timberwolf> no
<Timberwolf> I closed the eve client and as it was closing I was able to move my mouse 50 pixals or so then it just freezes
<Timberwolf> and when I log in it freezes after about 1 second
<user94202> hmm..who knows?   I would run a dependancy check on my system with "sudo apt-get check" or possibly remove the whole wine subsystem..
<Timberwolf> I tried the removing wine thing, no luck
<Timberwolf> root@PAT-PC:~# apt-get check
<Timberwolf> Reading package lists... Done
<Timberwolf> Building dependency tree
<Timberwolf> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBotK1> Timberwolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Timberwolf> thats all it said
<user94202> Timberwolf... could be anything...Any experts here??  Disk errors can cause random problems with the desktop so I run a disk check (use a live cd for that).
<Timberwolf> ok
<user94202> Timberwolf,  process of elimination i suppose to pinpoint the problem.
<user94202> sudo dpkg --configure -a      (perhaps??)
<user94202> make sure desktop isn't locked???
<Timberwolf> I am going to try running a disk check from the hard drive
<Timberwolf> Pass completed, 1 bad blocks found. (1/0/0 errors)
<user94202> Timberwolf..  Working after a reboot??
<Timberwolf> no have not rebooted
<Timberwolf> it found a "bad block"
<Tex_Nick> i'm not running kubuntu, but i'd like to know if the smb.conf file would be found in /etc/samba/ on kubuntu
<Tm_T> Tex_Nick: it is
<Tex_Nick> Tm_T : hey thanks
<Timberwolf> I cant figure out how to run fsck on my hd from the kubuntu live cd
<heoyea> mount ur drive
<heoyea> then run it
<Timberwolf> the live cd wouldnt let me
<Timberwolf> mount i mean
<heoyea> try sudo with it
<Timberwolf> i did
<DaZ> what's up :v
<heoyea> errors?
<Timberwolf> I dont remember what it said
<Timberwolf> I just need to do a disk check
<heoyea> well u need to mount ur drive
<Timberwolf> I ran across something that said I could run init 1 then unmount to run it without a live cd
<Timberwolf> but init 1 just locked my pc up
<heoyea> try booting into recovery mode
<Timberwolf> then run the command?
<heoyea> ye
<Timberwolf> ok
<user94202> How do I enable random screensavers.  All I get is black screen.
<user94202> also OpenGL for effects rendering crashes the system
<sbivol> user94202: you probably have some issues with the fraphics driver
<sbivol> what video card are you using?
<sbivol> s/fraphics/graphics
<user94202> Video card:  GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x   (I'm using open source driver included with kubuntu).
<user94202> Interesting...When I set the screensave to enable in 1 minute it works fine.  But 15minutes gives me a black screen.
<user94202> < Set screensaver to start in 9 minutes.  waiting...
<sbivol> user94202: Try switching the compositing backend to XRender from OpenGL
<sbivol> some effects will work then
<OerHeks> user94202, check energy saving > dim display
<sbivol> user94202: if I'm not mistaken, your card might not support OpenGL 2 and KWin is not happy to run with  OpenGL 1. I could be wrong, but anyway, try XRender
<user94202> Yes i selected xrender as it refused to use openGL anyway.  I lost my transparent taskbar and random screensavers.
<user94202> OerHeks, I have "dim display" disabled
<user94202> As stated, it could be a conflict with my old video card.  But if i can get random xscreensavers working that's fine.
<user94202> I don't like a black screensaver because it looks like the PC has shutdown.  (prefer random animations).
<user94202> random screensavers now work with 9 minutes delay.
<Wizard> Good morning, everybody :)
<Thundarr> I have decided I like you people the most of all clan buntus.
<OerHeks> :-)
<Thundarr> I pledge my sword to you.
<jussi> Thundarr: come join us in #kubuntu-offtopic to talk about it :D
<reiz> helo
<reiz> hi
<azrael_> Hi, Could anyone help me? Because I've a Atheros AR9285 Wireless controller, which has some signal power problems, I had to use the compat wireless driver. I  installed this group di drivers but the problems are not solved and the VGA drivers don't work! In fact the resolution is low and I think there are some problems loading the relative module.
<user94202> "something" keeps putting my monitor into standby when screensavers should be running.
<user94202> screensaver works briefly, then blanks out.
<Kalidarn> is it possible to use Ayatana in KDE?
<Kalidarn> or is there a proper way to do this native to KDE (not using the Ayatana scrollbars project)
<Kalidarn> I really miss those minimalistic, bars that I have on my mac
<Wizard> Kalidarn: You can either look for Qt theme with such scrollbars, or edit Oxygen properties.
<Wizard> It is possible to make scrollbars thinner for sure, I bet you can also disable arrows.
<Kalidarn> yeah i think that's what is required
<Wizard> Start with Oxygen props.
<soie> how can i record a video on my desktop?
<Kevin-Emsys> soie: a regular screen capturer would do. A good one i used in the past for making videos is FRAPS but it's not free.
<soie> Kevin-Emsys: i'm looking for a free/opensource one
<Wizard> soie: xvidcap was nice.
<Wizard> I used it.
<Kevin-Emsys> Have you seen this one soie ? http://www.webresourcesdepot.com/10-free-screen-recording-softwares-for-creating-attractive-screencasts/
<soie> thanks, nice
<user94202> Is it ok to disable power management on a desktop pc?
<user94202> disable power management service?
<swarfega> user94202 i just disable what i need in system settings - energy saving
<user94202> swarfega:  I found another method in the terminal:  xset -dpms   (disables energy star features) and i set monitor dimming to 360 minutes.  Will test it later.
<swarfega> ah cool
<swarfega> i prefer to turn monitors off myself rather than the machine do it
<azrael_> Hi, Could anyone help me? Because I've a Atheros AR9285 Wireless controller, which has some signal power problems, I had to use the compat wireless driver. I  installed this group di drivers but the problems are not solved and the VGA drivers don't work! In fact the resolution is low and I think there are some problems loading the relative module.
<vince__> hi there! does any of you have ever run a DisplayLink adapter on natty ?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Syria> :|
<Syria> wq
<jeroen-> Sorry if this question is asked 1 million times, but: Is Kubuntu now supported by Canonical or Blue Systems?
<jeroen-> On the Kubuntu website I still see Canonical
<BluesKaj> jeroen-, Blue Systems
<jeroen-> BluesKaj:  OK thanks, but why do I still read Canonical on the website?
<BluesKaj> jeroen-, probly because the ubuntu core is still canonical , and bluesystems supports kubuntu , which is the ubuntu core with the kde desktop ...it's more complex than that , but simply put that's the best description I can think of.
<BluesKaj> jeroen-, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blue_Systems
<jeroen-> BluesKaj:  Ok thanks.
<jeroen-> Looking for a KDE distro. Currently running Ubuntu. I'm currently in doubt between Mint KDE and Kubuntu. Any advice? What's the difference between those two btw? I see Kubuntu is more a vanilla KDE install. Is that all?
<OerHeks> You might want to choose by support :-)
<jeroen-> OerHeks:  You mean paid support or a larger support community?
<mr-rich> jeroen-: Kubuntu uses the same rebos as Ubuntu ...
<OerHeks> Large active community support yes
<OerHeks> mntkde<>kubuntu
<jeroen-> OerHeks:  so the kubuntu community is bigger as mintkde?
<jeroen-> than
<OerHeks> Yes, i think so.
<OerHeks> but hey, try it and investigate what is working good for you
<jeroen-> OerHeks:  they both look good
<BluesKaj> jer , judging from the linuxmint chat population then kubuntu has over 5 times the support population
<BluesKaj> jeroen-,^
<jeroen-> Let me ask the same question in the mintkde chat ;)
<OerHeks> my best advise, also with ubuntu desktops, install side/by/side
<BluesKaj> jeroen-, I can imagine what the reaction will be :)
<OerHeks> or be smart, run virtualbox :-)
<jeroen-> BluesKaj:  yes, thats why I also asked in #kde :)
<Peace-> paco_: hi
<paco_> hi Peace
<paco_> alguien habla español?
<Peace-> !es | paco
<ubottu> paco: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<paco_> ok gracias ubottu
<jessie> So, I installed mysql yesterday and now Akonadi is refusing to start. I get this error: http://paste.kde.org/636596/
<jessie> And by installed mysql I mean I ran "sudo apt-get install mysql-client mysql-server libmysqld-dev"
<yossarianuk> is kde 4.9.5 coming to the kubuntu ppa ?
<jessie> Which PPA?
<jessie> Because I already have 4.9.5
<yossarianuk> the latest stable opne
<yossarianuk> *one*
<yossarianuk> i.e   -  ppa:kubuntu-ppa
<yossarianuk> right now its on 4.9.4
<yossarianuk> 4.9.5 came out a day or so ago
<jessie> I would guess so, but I am unsure.
<jessie> I'm on the beta ppa.
<yossarianuk> so your running 4.9.10 beta ?
<yossarianuk> sorry 4.10 beta
<jessie> Yeah, I guess that's probably accurate. 4.10 RC2 is what it is, I think.
<DarthFrog> Isn't 4.9.95 the current beta version?
<jessie> My version says 4.9.95.
<jessie> And that's the 4.10 beta.
<Basil1x> OK... more weirdness involving sound.  12.10.  Says I have removed my CONEXANT sound card, and do I want to remove the drivers for it, This is a laptop, and I have done no such thing.  After this, though, the sound obviously does not work.  Is this an 'open the case' issue, or a software fix?
<DarthFrog> Basil1x:  Likely it's pulseaudio taking control.
<Basil1x> OK.  but the sound does not work.
<Basil1x> I do not care what controls the audio, only that I have it.
<DarthFrog> Pulse is great when it works.  Pulse is a PITA when it doesn't.
<Basil1x> Lovely.  Is there a fix?  or am I to be forever rebooting for the ~25min-1hr of blessed sound it allows me?
<Basil1x> This just started a week or so ago
<DarthFrog> What happens at that time?
<Basil1x> nothing at all.  Just installed the regular upgrades.
<DarthFrog> And it deletes the sound card drivers?
<Basil1x> Have tried a fresh install since, which did *not* improve things
<DarthFrog> Until you reboot?
<Basil1x> I told it not to, and to quit asking
<DarthFrog> Well, you could try installing pavucontrol and use that to set your output device, etc.
<Basil1x> yes until I reboot
<DarthFrog> Odd.
<Basil1x> Yes, odd... and demmed irritating
<Basil1x> lemme see... pavucontrol, you say.
<DarthFrog> It's what I use.
<Basil1x> already installed
<DarthFrog> Then run it. :-)
<Basil1x> It insists all is right with the world
<Basil1x> but then, for now, I have sound
<Basil1x> should I break the sound, and then run it again?  Easily done... all I hafta do is sit and wait.
<jessie> So, I guess no one saw my question earlier, so I'll ask again: I installed mysql yesterday and now Akonadi is refusing to start. I get this error: http://paste.kde.org/636596/
<Basil1x> jessie: do you run bleachbit?
<BluesKaj> Basil1x, which soundcard ?
<Basil1x> bcos it looks like you've removed the .conf file to me
<Basil1x> CONEXANT sound card
<jessie> I've checked the .conf file. It's there.
<jessie> Contents of mysql.conf file: http://paste.kde.org/636662/
<BluesKaj> Basil1x, which audio chip is listed in alsamixer at the upper left ?
<Basil1x> HDA Intel PCH
<BluesKaj> Basil1x, try adding your audio driver with root permissions , to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf , 'options snd-hda-intel index=0' , without the quotes . This should solidify your alsa module settings on the next reboot.
<Basil1x> BluesKaj: Should that go top or bottom of the options?
<BluesKaj> Basil1x, just at the bottom of file is sufficient
<BluesKaj> it makes the hda kernel module the default (card0)
<Basil1x> Won't save
<BluesKaj> open it with root permissions
<Basil1x> so sudo kate it?
<BluesKaj> sudo nano in the terminal or kdesudo kate in the krunner (alt+f2)
<Wizard> kdesudo is better ;)
<Wizard> (for GUI apps)
<Basil1x> fabulous.  Now I should reboot, and try to break the sound?
<diawara> hepl , I want to use Linux MCE
<DarthFrog> diawara:  Then go to #Linux-MCE channel.
<DarthFrog> This channel is for Kubuntu support.
<Basil1x> brb
<diawara> can you tell me how to instal un softwar
<DarthFrog> diawara:  sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<DarthFrog> Or use the Muon GUI.
<diawara> DarthFrog  :can you tell me how to instal un softwar
<DarthFrog> I just did.
<diawara> i think its install
<DarthFrog> Oh, install, not uninstall. :-)   Replace "remove" with "install" in the apt-get command.
<DarthFrog> diawara: You can use the "apt-cache search <string>" to find package names.
<Basil1x> OK... rebooted... now to try to break the sound
<DarthFrog> Basil1x:  A good bout of percussive maintenance should do that.  :-)
<diawara> DarthFrog :   ok LET ME TRY
<diawara> DarthFrog  : IM COME
<BluesKaj> or sudo modprobe sn-hda-intel
<DarthFrog> diawara:  You have my permission to try.  :-)
<diawara> ok THANK
<BluesKaj> Basil1x,^
<DarthFrog> snd-hda-intel
<BluesKaj> yes , snd
<Wizard> Hi o/
<Wizard> (Again)
<DarthFrog> Or "lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel" first to see if it was auto-loaded.
<BluesKaj> I have 2 soundcards , so the pci is card0 or index=0 in the alsabase.conf , and intel onboard is index=1 for the hdmi audio
<Wizard> Akonadi is driving me mad :D
<BluesKaj> do you need a large email database Wizard?
<diawara> OK , sooo tel how I can find Linux MCE ... ?
<BluesKaj> GOOGLE diawara
<Basil1x> seems to be working... will know in an hour.  that's when the sound usually fails
<Wizard> No, I need to handle two IMAP accounts, BluesKaj :)
<diawara> I'm mean use or instal
<BluesKaj> sending or receiving Wizard?
<Wizard> Both.
<DarthFrog> Basil1x:  if sound fails, check the logs.  /var/log/messages, /var/log/kern.log & /var/log/syslog is where I'd start looking.
<BluesKaj> can't thunderbird handle IMAP accts ?
<DarthFrog> Yes it can.
<Wizard> Yes, but I don't like it :/
<DarthFrog> I've been using Gmail IMAP with Tbird for years.
<BluesKaj> Wizard, do you like hair shirts too? :)
<Basil1x> DarthFrog: Thanks.  Will do.  Will also buy an I dentical computer to this and see if it's a Toshiba problem. <I need another Laptop, anyway ;) >
<BluesKaj> kmail/akonadi is too buggy on my system ..T-Bird handle 4 email accts here without a hitch including gmail/IMAP
<DarthFrog> Basil1x:   And if the second one has the same problem?  Then you've got two unsatisfactory systems.
<Wizard> Hair shirts? :D
<BluesKaj> itchy as hell and uncomfortable
<Basil1x> DarthFrog: No... then I pop the original HDD back in, and return it :D
<Wizard> BluesKaj: Akonadi is awful. Kmail was such a nice email client. And now? Every update does magic to my imap accounts.
<BluesKaj> does magic ?
<Wizard> Yeah, clones of my mailboxes appear and disappear and so.
<DarthFrog> I gave up on Kmail due to its inability to properly handle HTML mail.
 * Basil1x is good at returning things to stores
<BluesKaj> ahh evil magic
<Wizard> Yup.
<kristjan> hello friends
<kristjan> one newbe here tryng to merge 3 avi files into 1 file
<kristjan> mencoder installed and useing terminal
<kristjan> can anybody help me go thru this pain
<kristjan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337234
<kristjan> here is the instructions
<kristjan> so i am ready
<kristjan> if anyone is bored , plese help me
<jdrs> easier way is to get ffmpeg, convert your .avi files to .mpg, then use cat command to concatenate them then convert the merged .mpg file to .avi
<kristjan> yeah
<kristjan> very easy for newbe
<kristjan> is there any app that makes life easyer?
<kristjan> i have problems with kdenlive
<Wizard> What problems?
<Basil1x> kristjan: I have had good results with mkvmerge GUI
<Basil1x> kdenlive is a memory hog
<kristjan> Basil1 where can i get that?
<Basil1x> it's in the repositories...
<Basil1x> make sure the avis are the same size and use the same audio before you use it, though, or else you'll have issues.
<Basil1x> which, if you're trying to merge them, they should be already :)
<kristjan> same size?
<Basil1x> as in the video has the same aspect ratio and pixel number... like 640x480, or 640x360
<kristjan> ok
<Basil1x> Width height framerate and codec must all be the same :)
<kristjan> yes they should be same
<Basil1x> then you're laughing.
<Basil1x> be sure to, after you add the files, join them
<Basil1x> use 'append' rather than 'add
<kristjan> i messed up my first try but will see whats gonna hapend now
<kristjan> Error: The track number 1 from the file '/home/kristjan/Desktop/MOV_0123.avi' cannot be appended to the track number 1 from the file '/home/kristjan/Desktop/MOV_0121.avi'. The track parameters do not match.
<Basil1x> OK... you've got either a codec difference, or an audio difference... run the files through Handbrake and make them identical first. :)
<kristjan> dimentions are the same
<Basil1x> are the audio properties the same?  Track 1 is usually audio
<kristjan> bitrate is different
<Basil1x> OK... I'd recommend Handbrake... does a fast, good job remuxing files. in terminal: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:stebbins/handbrake-releases
<kristjan> i have it installed
<Basil1x> then sudo apt-get update
<Basil1x> and install handbrake :)
<kristjan> i installed it last week
<Basil1x> ah
<Basil1x> excellent
<kristjan> yeah
<kristjan> hope i can use it after this chat
<kristjan> i know how to use it
<kristjan> i hope i know how to use it
<kristjan> now i got it right
<Basil1x> OK... just make sure everything is the same in all 3 files before you append them
<kristjan> Ok i changed bitrate but how to i save it now
<Basil1x> press start
<Basil1x> OH... did you make mkvs or mp4s?  mkvs are more easily appended.
<kristjan> mkv
<Basil1x> good
<nafg_> KDE regularly falls back to xrender. When it does, translucency turns into transparency. Any solution?
<Basil1x> nafg_: that's a question for other minds than me... I can handle muxing questions, and that's about all. :)  someone else here will hafta help you.
<Basil1x> kristjan: how's the recoding going?
<kristjan> ou sorry  :) i got so into this
<kristjan> belive it or not its all done
<kristjan> thank you
<Basil1x> ooh!  it worked?
<kristjan> yes
<Basil1x> goodoh
<kristjan> really big thanks to you
<Basil1x> mo problem... my kinda question :D
<Basil1x> mo = no
<kristjan> lucky u was here
<Basil1x> apparently, I can't type today, though
<Basil1x> lucky I had an audio problem today ;)
<Basil1x> OK... that's me off... dad's interrment is today.
<Basil1x> TTFN o//
<Basil1x> OK... sound's gone again
<Basil1x> I fear this is a real hardware problem
<Basil1x> alsamixer detects the card, says everything should be working, but still no sound
<Basil1x> should I take this thing in to MicroCenter, or are there still things to try?
<BluesKaj> is this a laptop , Basil1x ?
<Basil1x> it is
<Basil1x> I'd have already had it apart and inspected the innards, else.
<BluesKaj> then maybe your power /sleep settings are shutting the audio power down , somehow
<Basil1x> I have it set to never, ever, ever, sleep at all, no matter what, period. :)
<nafg_> How can I install linux on a machine without a cd or usb?
<Basil1x> what *does* it have, nafg_?
<Graf_Westerholt> nafg_, you can install it from network.
<nafg_> Graf_Westerholt: how?
<nafg_> netwrok boot?
<nafg_> It has windows now
<Graf_Westerholt> I do not know, never did. But I guess the Internet knows. ;)
<nafg_> Any way to download it and begin the install from within windows?
<Graf_Westerholt> nafg_, yes, you can do it.
<nafg_> How?
<Graf_Westerholt> But nevere did that either.
<BluesKaj> wubi or a VM
<Graf_Westerholt> Right, wubi is it :D
<nafg_> Doesn't wubi install inside windows?
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, don't you need to be able to run the ISO first?
<nafg_> I want to make to replace windows
<BluesKaj> nafg_, yes
<Basil1x> OK... time to inter dad.  BBL
<TheLordOfTime> for wubi.
<BluesKaj> install wubi then , point wubi to the iso IIRC
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, their goal is to remove windows, can they do that without USB or CD/DVD?
<yofel> well, you could boot an ISO using PXE and tftp probably, but I've never tried that
<BluesKaj> TheLordOfTime, I have no idea how one woiuld do that
<TheLordOfTime> yofel, that's assuming the system supports PXE boot
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, nor I
<genii-around> I've done it
<yofel> well, yeah
<BluesKaj> hey genii-around , LTNS ...ok how is it done ?
<yofel> but you need to get the image from *somewhere*
<genii-around> This site explains fairly well how to do it: https://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install    it's what i used as a guideline previously
<BluesKaj> genii-around, what media would he use to do this ...he wants to wipe windows but has no cdrom or usb
<nafg_> This seems to be what I need: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<nafg_> Frugal install
<genii-around> BluesKaj: You d/l the iso image to another box, loop-mount it there and configure the pxeboot to use that. The box with PXE but no usb/cd is hooked by crossover or switch to this machine which does the dhcp/tftp booting sequence for it. You can even use a livecd on this other machine if it has Windows or some other OS you don't want to wipe
<genii-around> If it's an extremely ancient machine with floppy and no PXE you can get it to do PXE with Rom-O-Matic floppy
<BluesKaj> maybe the frugal method will work too
<BluesKaj> or buy a usb stick or cdrom fpr 20 bucks :)
<jeroen-> yeah I'm having kubuntu
<jeroen-> great!!!
<jeroen-> one important question: how to configure fonts and colourS?
<BluesKaj> jeroen-, kmenu>computer>system settings>app appearance
<Wizard> BluesKaj++
<Wizard> Akonadi fighting part two.
<jeroen-> got it
<jeroen-> I did expected it under display and look & feel
<jeroen-> anyhow, I'm very happy :)
<jeroen-> looks great
<BluesKaj> good :)
<jeroen-> do not understand the activity manager
<BluesKaj> nor do I :)
<jeroen-> haha
<jeroen-> yeah, better to delete the taskbar enrty
<BluesKaj> seems like redundancy to me'
<BluesKaj> I use the virtual desktops with their own widgets which means you can have differnt apps open on differnt frdktops
<BluesKaj> err desktops
<jeroen-> actually I stopped using virtual desktops years ago
<jeroen-> I just keep everything clean
<Wizard> I removed "three dot" icon. I use one desktop and icon only task manager. The best ;D
<jeroen-> two, three task max
<BluesKaj> I reinstalled windows on a spare hdd and I really miss that
<jeroen-> what I always miss on windows is the middle click copy/paste function
<Graf_Westerholt> What I miss on Windows is to drag Windows by holding the "alt"-key.
<BluesKaj> jeroen-,_, set the number of VDs in systensettings>workspace behaviour
<jeroen-> BluesKaj:  I did that the first time after I logged in :)
<BluesKaj> :)
<jeroen-> question about Style > Graphical effects: what does KDE think is a high/low resolution and a high/low CPU?
<BluesKaj> jeroen-, that's also a mystery to me , no matter how I set that , there doesn't seem to be anu effect
<BluesKaj> any
<Wizard> Same observation.
<jeroen-> I changed it now to high resolution (1920x1080) and high CPU (quatro core Intell i3-2100 CPU @3.10GHz)
<jeroen-> or should I set it higher?
<jeroen-> ok BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> jeroen-, set your resolution in display & monitor
<jeroen-> BluesKaj:  resolution is fine
<BluesKaj> yes as opposed to application appearnce>fine tuning
<Wizard> ::)
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to adjust the sensitivity of the touchpad? It seems to be growing more and more prone to spurious clicks, to the point it is now completely unusable
<ksiads> Quick question.  Which Linux to use for easiest file server connection to a Windows network?
<CoJaBo> [ JoeAngel_       ] [ mrrothhcloud__  ] [ SamuraiGhost ] [ ubottu       ]
<CoJaBo> 15:42 [ bazhang     ] [ eristikophiles ] [ JohnWayne_      ] [ msx             ] [ schmidtm     ] [ ubuntulog    ]
<CoJaBo> 15:42 [ bbeck       ] [ eth7up         ] [ JonathanD       ] [ musca           ] [ SeaJey       ] [ Unit193      ]
<CoJaBo> 15:42 [ Bigcheese   ] [ Exposure       ] [ JontheEchidna   ] [ mydogsnameisrudy] [ Sentynel     ] [ userlain     ]
<FloodBotK1> CoJaBo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoJaBo> 15:42 [ BIGIDIOT    ] [ felipe_        ] [ jotud           ] [ nafg_           ] [ Shaan7       ] [ V            ]
<bazhang> CoJaBo, stop that
<CoJaBo> so yeh, basically it does that every few seconds. ideas?
<CoJaBo> (switched it off for now)
<musca> ksiads: which answer do you expect in an ubuntu channel?
<claire_> salut j'ai un problème avec les mises a jour ubuntu 10.04
<CoJaBo> ksiads: The answer, I'd imagine, would be "all of them".
<ksiads> Can you point me to an article that makes it "easy" to set up file sharing with Ubuntu?  Yes, I've Googled it, but I still can't crack it.
<CoJaBo> As client or server?
<ksiads> Client
<CoJaBo> In Kubuntu, you just need to go to "Network" in the file manager
<ksiads> OK, that's it.  I'm getting rid of my Ubuntu install and replacing it with Kubuntu.  K seems more Windows-friendly.
<ksiads> I know they're sort of the same, but Kubuntu seems like it comes pre-installed for Windows users.  Is this correct?
<mmo> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with a Windows friendly interface (KDE thats where the K in Kubuntu comes from)
<mmo> If you're new to Linux, try the LTS (Long Term Support) versions. F.i. Kubuntu 12.04
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to adjust the sensitivity of the touchpad? It seems to be growing more and more prone to spurious clicks, to the point it is now completely unusable
<alexander__b> if I get a lts kubuntu, will installing the newest blender and gimp be hassle-free?
<alexander__b> well, I won't be getting it for myself, but the question remains.
<dougl> define "hassle-free"
<alexander__b> dougl: it doesn't implode because you have to mix branches like in opensuse
<alexander__b> well, blender was just impossible and had to be installed from the binary on the project page.
<quesada>  any way to do a drag lock? Using a trackball to scroll? I'd like to program a button to lock the ball in scroll mode
<quesada> kde has the most options, but I don't think I found this one :)
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to adjust the sensitivity of the touchpad? It seems to be growing more and more prone to spurious clicks, to the point it is now completely unusable
<alexander__b> how/where do I browse the repositories of kubuntu releases?
<monkeyjuice> CoJaBo: hit the kickoff button then in the search type touchpad
<CoJaBo> monkeyjuice: Theres no setting for sensitivity there
<monkeyjuice> that would be the setting i know of CoJaBo
<CoJaBo> :/
<monkeyjuice> CoJaBo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/231425/how-do-i-decrease-touchpad-sensitivity-in-kde-kubuntu-on-dell-inspiron  might be something to read
<m_tadeu> hi...nepomuk is not indexing pdf files...what can I do to solve this?
<CoJaBo> monkeyjuice: ..none of the replies seem to answer the question :/
<bjrohan> I am using kubuntu, and have created a new activity (called A/V). If I go into my system settings, and go to the global shortcuts, I can add a shortcut to the default "desktop" activity, I however don't see my new A/V activity listed to I can create a shortcut key. Any suggestions?
#kubuntu 2013-01-04
<m_tadeu> hi...nepomuk is not indexing pdf files...what can I do to solve this?
<bjrohan> manually write the on an index card
<Daz646> Happy new year everyone, would anyone mind telling me how i can make an existing disk imagine of my current kubuntu configuration etc? I am using kubuntu 12.10 64bit. Many Thanks.
<Daz646> image**
<Doomhammer> what's the technique to install 64-bit flash plugin? apt-get install flashplugin-installer seems to not do it
<Torch> Daz646: _configuration_ or _installation_?
<Daz646> Torch: is it possible to do both?
<Torch> Daz646: i guess, yes.
<Torch> Daz646: question is what you really want to achieve
<Daz646> Torch: In case i have to format my harddrive or something, it would be just pretty convienient to just put a disk in and stall it from like a checkpoint type of thing. Sorry a little new to linux.
<Torch> Daz646: and it re-installs all packages and sets up the configuration the way it has been?
<Daz646> Torch: Yes, ive have spent a long time messing around configuring the interface as a learning curve and i have it exactly how i like it.
<Torch> Daz646: first thing: separate home partition
<Daz646> Torch: ok
<Torch> Daz646: so if you lose your root partition, you don't lose your configuration for the users
<Torch> Daz646: you _still_ have to install the packages, of course
<Daz646> Torch: Yes that's no problem :)
<Torch> google turns up this: http://fai-project.org/
<Torch> can't say if it works and how well
<Daz646> No problem, appreciated. Messing things up is part of me learning so either way its all good :). Thanks again!
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Samizdatguy> I think I uninstalled kde, but can't mount my HD from shell to fix the issue.
<Samizdatguy> I get an error about specifying file system.
<Obsidian1723> That doesn;t make sense.
<Samizdatguy> Yeah, I know.
<Obsidian1723> the K Desktop Environment is a DE and doesn't have anything to do really with the file system or the OS itself.
<Obsidian1723> What do you see if you do df -h
<Obsidian1723> Does it show the paritions, Ext4 and / and so forth?
<Samizdatguy> I'm seeing partitions, but my HD shows up as /dev/mapper/kubunut-root
<Samizdatguy> I'm on a live CD now.
<Obsidian1723> Have you tried to unmount / and then run fsck to fix it?
<Samizdatguy> Yeah. It wouldn't work.
<Samizdatguy> I think I can get to my /home/ actually.
<Samizdatguy> I'll back it up and reformat, I guess.
<Obsidian1723> fsck wont work?
<Samizdatguy> How do I run it?
<Obsidian1723> Here's part of a script I wrote which may help.... run this segment first:
<Obsidian1723> mount -n -o remount,ro / && df -hT && cd $HOME/$user && touch write-test.txt && ls $HOME/$user | grep write-test.txt && echo I have performed a test to see if the main partition and hard drive is indeed in read-only mode. To verify that it is in read-only mode look at the listing of your home directory and IF YOU DO NOT SEE "write-test.txt" in your home directory and you see an error stating "cannot create file" then you are ok to proceed
<Obsidian1723> with the next step and check the drive. IF you DO see the file "write-test.txt" - DO NOT PROCEED WITH THE NEXT STEP. YOUR DRIVE IS NOT IN READ-ONLY MODE. MAKE IT READ ONLY FIRST!! This message will clear in 15 seconds and you will be given the next command to run to actually check the drive.
<FloodBotK1> Obsidian1723: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Obsidian1723> whoops
<Samizdatguy> I can't, actually.
<Obsidian1723> then do this: (and you can leave off sudo if you are already root # ) sudo /sbin/fsck -y -f -v /
<Samizdatguy> I'm on my tablet here.
<Obsidian1723> I thought you were on the system via a live cd?
<Samizdatguy> Didn;t seem to do anything.
<Samizdatguy> :(
<Samizdatguy> Thanks man, but I think a clean install is gonna be the way to go.
<Obsidian1723> then you did it wrong. No offense, but that works.
<Samizdatguy> I can get my home of the thing now.
<Obsidian1723> Well, then just nuke and pave, reinstall, replace home
<Samizdatguy> It just read fsck from util-linux 2.20.1
<Samizdatguy> Can I just shove my /home/ back in place after a reinstall?
<Obsidian1723> I wouldn't
<Samizdatguy> Move things one by one, huh?
<Obsidian1723> There are files you can copy over with yuour settings and of course your personal files.
<Obsidian1723> Well, one thing you can do is unmount /home and then reinstall the OS, then remount /home , but that assumes /home is on not just another parition, but another drive. If you're getting inode errors or something where you need to nuke the drive and everything is all on one drive, that's not going to work to just unmount and remount /home
<Obsidian1723> / tmp /etc /bin and /var and /home are all paritions that can exist on one drive.... what I was talking about is that same setupo, but with /home partition being on another logical drive.
<Obsidian1723> You don't have it setup like that do you?
<Samizdatguy> Nope. :)
<Obsidian1723> yeah, backup your settings for kde and your personal files, N&P, reinstall, move the certain files back.
<Obsidian1723> That's going to be the cleanest I think.
<Samizdatguy> I have no idea what I erased trying to roll back an upgrade.
<Obsidian1723> obviously use the same username or else you need to chown a bunch of stuff.
<Obsidian1723> What did you upgrade from and to?
<Samizdatguy> I get unable to launch "/usr/bin/startkde" X session  not found
<Samizdatguy> When I try to boot.
<Obsidian1723> Have you tried to reconfigure x?
<Samizdatguy> No.
<Samizdatguy> How would I do that?
<Obsidian1723> sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<Obsidian1723> so in this case, xserver-org
<Samizdatguy> That's like a reinstall of X?
<Obsidian1723> I typoed: xserver-xorg
<Obsidian1723> Not a reinstall, a reconfiogure
<Obsidian1723> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Samizdatguy> One sec, booting back on live cd.
<Obsidian1723> ok
<Obsidian1723> You can reinstall, but that's a different deal. a reconfigure just sets it back to factory default, so to speak.
<Samizdatguy> Ah.
<Samizdatguy> If I run this from a live CD, will the changes get written to my hd?
<Obsidian1723> ah eff.. thats right you areu sing the live cd
<Obsidian1723> that wont work.
<Obsidian1723> You need to configure the x on your pc, not on the live cd.
<Obsidian1723> Is gparted on that live cd?
<Samizdatguy> I can get into shell recovery, but not with networking.
<Samizdatguy> How can I mount my ethernet from CLI?
<Obsidian1723> Using it you can unmount yoyur hard drive, force a disk check, reboot, eject the live cd, let the system boot upo, see if it works or if it dumps you to a shell. If it dumps to shell, reconfigure x and reboot.
<Obsidian1723> sudo ifconfig -a to show them
<Obsidian1723> then
<Obsidian1723> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Obsidian1723> or wifi0 or wlan0 or whatever the device name is.
<Obsidian1723> You may want to check networking to make sure its running.
<Samizdatguy> I have KDE partition manager.
<Obsidian1723> sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<Obsidian1723> Well, you can install gparted on the live cd. It will go away on reboot, but you can do it.
<Obsidian1723> sudo apt-get install gparted
<Obsidian1723> then sudo gparted
<Obsidian1723> then do what I said to do with it.
<Samizdatguy> Okay, I'm in gparted
<Samizdatguy> It looks like I'm listed as a lvm2 pv file system
<Samizdatguy> Obsidian1723
<Samizdatguy> I can boot into recovery shell from the live CD.
<Obsidian1723> that is on the live cd I think
<Obsidian1723> You need to locate your internal hard drive.
<Samizdatguy> Oh, wait, I meant from grub.
<Samizdatguy> Via advnced options.
<Obsidian1723> If you have your /home backed up, it may be just faster to nuke and pave. Im sure I could fix it if I were there or had remote access, but I don't.
<Samizdatguy> I think so too.
<Samizdatguy> This is gonna be a mess, thanks fro your help.
<Samizdatguy> :)
<Obsidian1723> No problem. there's just only so much I can do this way.
<Obsidian1723> Best way to know how to use Linux is to fix it.
<Obsidian1723> Does your PC have 2 hard drives on it?
<Samizdatguy> I have an external
<Obsidian1723> heh that wont work then. ok
<Mina> please now i have ubuntu and i need to install kubuntu anyhelp plkz ?
<quietschie> hi, kann mir jemand sagen, ob und wo es einen iec chat zu rxtx gibt? habe zwar #rxtx-linux auf freenode gefunden, aber da scheint niemand zu sein
<quietschie> *irc
<bor3y> hii
<supermagnum357_> Hi, i have a upgrade problem. How do i solve the non-PAE cpu problem ?
<supermagnum357_> Further information is here http://paste.kde.org/637148/
<chemtail> Kubuntu 12.10 -- Is there a way to set the default video player without heaping through 20 file associations manually?
<ovidiu-florin> hello, copy paste has stopped working again. I have Kubuntu 12.04 LTS. What happens is: I copied a link and pasted it, and now I can copy anything, but when I paste it pastes the previously copied link. This happened before And I fixed it with a reboot. What can I restart to fix this with out rebooting?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<quietschie>  sudo net usershare add sicher /home/daniel/alterRechner Everyone:f guest_ok=y
<quietschie> net usershare add: malformed acl guest_ok=y (missing ':').
<quietschie> kann mir einer sagen, wie die syntax richtig wäre, habe das aus ubuntuusers so abgeschrieben
<quietschie> sry, what is the right syntax for the acm statement?
<quietschie> sry, what is the right syntax for the acm statement
<quietschie> *acl
<mokush> is anybody using 4.10 beta from the kubunt-beta ppa?
<mokush> I can't add widgets, the widget select is just not showing up.
<mokush> when runningn plasma-desktop from the konsole I'm getting a "Error loading QML file" in the konsole, regarding the "widgetexplorer" widget.
<tsimpson> quietschie: I guess it wants Everyone:F rather than Everyone:f
<andybrine> Hello everyone
<andybrine> has anyone managed to get photoshop cs6 working in ubuntu?
<shadeslayer> have you checked wine?
<shadeslayer> otoh you should use inkscape/gimp\
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> i do use gimp and inkscape
<andybrine> not a huge fan of inkscape but do like gimp
<TheLordOfTime> andybrine, you may want to first check if its compatible with wine
<andybrine> i would just like to go back to using photoshop
<TheLordOfTime> andybrine, i've heard weird things about photoshop on wine, esp. since CS6
<TheLordOfTime> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<andybrine> i have had a quick search online
<andybrine> looks to be ok
<TheLordOfTime> !AppDB | andybrine, check the appdb:
<ubottu> andybrine, check the appdb:: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<andybrine> thanks guys
<TheLordOfTime> if it works there, then install wine and then use wine to run the installer
<TheLordOfTime> s/works/is listed there that it works (at least "Silver")/
<andybrine> i know people here always offer great advise and so thought i would ask here first
<TheLordOfTime> of course, i'm against closed-source stuff so...
<TheLordOfTime> keep that in mind ;)
<andybrine> lol
<andybrine> tbh im am against closed stuff as well
<andybrine> though photoshop is incredible and it looks like they will not be comeing to linux anytime soon
<andybrine> shame on them
<andybrine> it is a professional suite that works well, so will use that again for a while
<Phoenixz> Hey, just reinstalled kubuntu on my compu, but I have no sound.. I used to have sound before though..
<Phoenixz> Checking sound and video configuration, I see the "built in analog stereo" entry greyed out.. This is probably another symptom, but I see no reason why
<Phoenixz> Anybody here who might be able to help in how I could diagnose this? where do I look for what?
<Alumin> is there a way to get Muon to display the package names rather than just the description?
<shadeslayer> Alumin: but it already does that no?
<shadeslayer> Alumin: http://i.imgur.com/8I6gi.png < kubuntu-desktop *is* the package name
<Alumin> shadeslayer: sorry for the AFK, got distracted by something shiny. :)  Yes, that is the package name but that's not the display I get
<Alumin> that's what it used to look like, but the Muon in 12.04 doesn't show the package names
<shadeslayer> can you show me a screenshot?
<Alumin> actually, no...'cause I applied all the updates :P
<shadeslayer> because this is on raring
<Alumin> ok, well maybe (hopefully) they changed it back)
<Alumin> although considering this is an LTS release, I'll be on it for a while
<Alumin> have to switch to apt-get I guess lol
<Alumin> shadeslayer: http://bugsfiles.kde.org/attachment.cgi?id=69957
<shadeslayer> hmm
<shadeslayer> JontheEchidna: ^
<shadeslayer> I think it tries to figure out the actual name
<shadeslayer> and the falls back to the package name
<shadeslayer> Alumin: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/04/plasma-desktopb25716.png
<jacklk> Can Kubuntu run on 8GB RAM, Nvidia GT 610 and an AMD Anthlon 640 (Quad Core) 3GHz
<RaphaelBarros> yep
<BluesKaj> jacklk, yes
<RaphaelBarros> It runs on my amd phenom II 710 (3 cores), 4gb ram and gtx 560ti
<jacklk> How well?
<away> it runs fine on my athlon
<away> dual-core 2.1GHz and 4GB RAM
<jacklk> away: What is your GPU?
<shadeslayer> that sounds like more than enough to run KDE tbh :P
<shadeslayer> I run it on my intel card and that works fine
<away> ati mobility radeon HD 5470
<away> yeah, it's enough for sure :)
<BluesKaj> jacklk, ok , it will run fine on your system that's all we can tell you
<Quest> can anyone tell where i can get this background image ? http://www.google.com/imgres?num=10&hl=en&tbo=d&biw=1366&bih=607&tbm=isch&tbnid=mESWvh__u3mrfM:&imgrefurl=http://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php%3F58351-Is-There-a-Way-to-Restore-the-Plymouth-Screen-to-Default&docid=Z-G1NHb0TAHpIM&imgurl=http://i.imgur.com/zZULA.png&w=724&h=587&ei=Mj_nUKeJFczJsgb5yoDoDQ&zoom=1&iact=rc&dur=381&sig=107240936512179610732&page=3&tbnh=152&tbnw=212&start=48&ndsp=32&ved=1
<Quest> t:429,r:73,s:0,i:317&tx=122&ty=125
<FloodBotK1> Quest: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quest> where are the kubuntu splash screen background image and desktop wallpapers located?
<tanghus__> Quest:  http://lmddgtfy.net/?q=where%20to%20find%20ubuntu%20splash%20screen
<babalu> everytime i kill plasma-desktop and restart it, my system tray gets a weird spacing in it: http://i.imgur.com/tnumc.png is there a way to remove that?
<TheLordOfTime> perhaps not killing plasma-desktop
<babalu> i had to kill it, it was frozen because of a widget
<babalu> i didn't know how to kill the widget
<Wizard> Good evening.
<meoblast001> hi. has anyone ever had this issue with Firefox in KDE? after coming from an Ubuntu system, i overwrote my system partition and kept my home partition, so all my Firefox settings are in place
<meoblast001> it can't seem to ever remember how to open particular files
<meoblast001> and Thunderbird can't remember how to open links (default browser)
<meoblast001> is this fixable or something i just have to live with?
<cham> my cd/dvd is not recognized in kubuntu or brasero
<Wizard> cham: How is it possible?
<Wizard> DOes /dev/cdrw exist?
<cham> Wizard yeah
<Wizard> Hmm, what about its rights?
<cham> you mean chmod ?
<Wizard> No, I mean rights.
<Wizard> And what does really "not recognized" mean?
<cham> i meant brasero asks for an empty disc to write on, despite i inserted one, and dolphine doesn't show the cd/dvd
<Wizard> Dolphin won't show blank cd/dvd
<cham> yeah both blank and written
<Wizard> Oh.
<Wizard> You have to mount written CD first.
<Wizard> Either clicking on left panel in Dolphin or using device notifier.
<RaphaelBarros> Hey guys, is there any dock for KDE that is being constantly developed? I mean, there are some on opendesktop.com, but they haven't be updated for more than 7 months.
<cham> Wizard i managed to mount a written CD, what now ?
<sithlord48> RaphaelBarros: what kind of dock are you looking for ?
<RaphaelBarros> elementaryOS like, or something like Icon-Only Task Manager, but where I can put my desktop and trash icons without them scaling diffrently from the icons on the icon-only task manager (there are some icons that don't stay on the dock, like Blender :{ )
<sithlord48> RaphaelBarros: i think your best bet is icon-only task manager.
<RaphaelBarros> That's what I'm using :P
#kubuntu 2013-01-05
<RaphaelBarros> But I have some problems with it: when I set to Blender (which is my main program for my work) to stay on the dockand close the program afterwards, there's a space there with no icon, and when I click on it, this error appears: "KDEInit could not launch '/home/thebigheadedone/Blender 2.64 - Test Build/blender'"
<RaphaelBarros> (which is strange, since my Blender folder is /Blender 2.65a)
<sithlord48> you do not have system installed blender?
<RaphaelBarros> Nope, I use the extracted version from their site
<RaphaelBarros> Do I need to install it from the Software Center or a ppa?
<sithlord48> not really but you may need a menu entry for it to show correctly
<RaphaelBarros> I have one menu entry for it :/, when I open directly from a .desktop from my desktop, the icon that appears on the panel is a X, not the blender icon, and when I open from the menu entry, the same X appears and another space with the blender icon and a "loading" like effect, if set it to stay on the taskbar, the same error happens.
<RaphaelBarros> So sad there has been no update to this widget since nov 10 2011.
<claptrap> Anyone know of app that can view HTML and let you add notes or bookmarks? Like .pdf files.
<claptrap> I could manually put in #tags but that would be tiresome for a technical document of ~150pages.
<AlexZion> ࿊
<bjrohan> HELP! I ran the fork bomb (I thought I had my processes limited correctly, but I did not). Soo, I rebooted, and now for some reason I can not open webpages in Chromium, or Chrome, but I can in FireFox. Also, I can not get system settings to open
<bjrohan> I think the problem is that I have my settings set to restart anything I had runnin when I reboot
<bjrohan> I thought I got it to stop, but I did not :-( Can someone help me stop the fork bomb I ran?
<bjrohan> I restarted the computer, but it still runs :-(
<tekkbuzz> bjrohan: what's a fork bomb?
<tekkbuzz> ps aux   shows what processes are running.
<bjrohan> darn it. I can't start anything now in the comman line
<bjrohan> bjrohan@bjrohan-HPLaptop:~$ ps aux
<bjrohan> bash: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable
<bjrohan> bash: fork: retry: Resource temporarily unavailable
<Syria> Hi there! When I click on a link in the email client, I get a message telling me that I have to choose which program do I have to use to open that link!
<Syria> Also When I download anything using firefox and I double click on it, I get the same message!
<KimLaroux> Syria: which email client?
<Syria> KimLaroux: Mozilla Thunderbird, Also The browser is causing the same problem, and any downloading program, When I click on the downloaded file, An image for example, I get a message telling me that I have to choose an application.
<KimLaroux> did you chose an application?
<KimLaroux> it should save it and never ask again
<KimLaroux> but the first time it does ask
<Syria> KimLaroux: I did not face this with the older releases, Also I don't know how to choose which application because when i click on the button "Choose" I get a normal file browser only.
<KimLaroux> yeah, you have to find the binary
<KimLaroux> it should be in /usr/bin
<KimLaroux> just click on whichever, then select
<KimLaroux> I installed Kubuntu 12.10 last week and I had the same thing
<Syria> KimLaroux: Okay I will search for the binary in /usr/bin
<Syria> KimLaroux:  It worked,
<Syria> KimLaroux:  Thank you.
<KimLaroux> you're welcome =)
<userlain> Good afternoon!
<userlain> Is anyone located in China?
<rork> !cn | userlain
<ubottu> userlain: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<userlain> Is the purpose of this channel for support ?
<bazhang> yes
<userlain> Ah, I see there is kubuntu-offtopic. Perhaps I should head there.
<userlain> Thanks bazhang
<bazhang> thats for chat, yeah
<userlain> Is it possible to set up KMail fore use with Microsoft Hotmail?
<userlain> *for use with
<userlain> Is /list disabled?
<mr0wl> anyone know a good PPA for rekonq 2.0?
<Peace-> mr0wl: rekonq?
<Peace-> mr0wl: rekonq is a joke
<mr0wl> Peace-: thanks for your input, but i don't think i asked if rekonq has any humors value
<Peace-> mr0wl: free to lost your time with that browser
<Peace-> mr0wl: i will suggest to try this one that works properly http://www.qupzilla.com/
<mr0wl> yeah, i already use it
<mr0wl> it's a very good browser
<userlain> I am running Chromium, latest repository dump, on 12.04 and I can't get the spell-check to work.
<userlain> I have checked and rechecked all language and auto-correct options. Any ideas?
<Peace-> userlain: ? here it's working
<Peace-> but i have 12.10
<Peace-> userlain: http://wstaw.org/m/2013/01/05/plasma-desktopJX2285.png
<userlain> Thanks Peace
<userlain> But I have confirmed that already.
<userlain> I don't have any idea what it could be...
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<jacklk> Hi,a message keeps popping up sayig "Silence in session Shell"
<jacklk> Whar is going on?
<sbivol_> jacklk: you have activated silence monitoring in Konsole, bu pressing Ctrl+Shift+I
<jacklk> okay
<jacklk> It's stopped now after pressing that
<sbivol_> you can find that option in the View menu in Konsole
<Syria> Hi there! When I click on a link in the email client, I get a message telling me that I have to choose which program do I have to use to open that link!
<Syria> Also When I download anything using firefox and I double click on it, I get the same message!
<Riddell> 4.10 beta 2 kubuntu.org/news/kde-plasma-applications-410-rc-2
<Syria> Hi, How can I poweroff several machines at one time? When the employees go home somethimes they forget their computers running!
<ludvika> login
<monkeyjuice> Syria: why shut them down?
<Syria> monkeyjuice:  Because in Syria the electricity is very bad and we have no ups devices attached to the computers, So when they leave their offices sometimes they forget the computers running.
<monkeyjuice> your system admin?
<Syria> monkeyjuice:  Yes.
<monkeyjuice> hmmm guess you could just ssh in to them from your desk and do  a shutdown
<monkeyjuice> before you leave
<monkeyjuice> or write a script set to time out
<Syria> monkeyjuice:  I thought about that, But it is not an easy thing for 35 computers.
<monkeyjuice> hmmm
<monkeyjuice> they all leave at the same time every day
<sbivol_> Syria: The best approach is for you to set a cron task that runs at a late hour, say if employees leave at 18:00, you set a task that does „shutdown now” and runs at 18:30
<sbivol_> Syria: a nice application that I use on my computer is KShutdown. It is very flexible.
<sbivol_> Syria: regarding the email link and Firefox, it's an issue because of the poor integration that Gnome applications have with other desktop environments. this link may help you: http://matthieu.yiptong.ca/2012/04/12/fix-file-open-and-open-containing-folder-on-kdekubuntu-12-04/
<Wizard> Hi.
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<Schrodinger`Cat> i have installed kubuntu-desktop with the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports on my ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and everything works exept the "add widgets" that open an empty thing
<Schrodinger`Cat> and i have removed the task list widget, and i cant re-add it :/
<Schrodinger`Cat> http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/338293addwirdgetissue.png
<Mighty_pooh> Hi there people. Im a very common ubuntu user. Dont have too much knowledge. In the past when i installed ubuntu i always ended up filling my /boot partition up with older kernels. Is there a safe tool to clean up the /boot partition since i dont have a clue on what to do my self?
<tsimpson> Mighty_pooh: just remove the linux-image-*-generic packages that you don't want
<The_Jag> hi all
<The_Jag> I need a little help with Dolphin, my NAS and digikam
<The_Jag> anyone willing to help?
<The_Jag> I have the need to mount some folders on my NAS onto my system
<DarthFrog> The_Jag:  Set up a NFS server on the NAS and mount the NFS shares into your filesystem.
<The_Jag> :DarthFrog
<DarthFrog> Or, if the NAS exports Windows shares, use Samba to mount them.
<The_Jag> DarthFrog: I already do that but on dolphin it shows the folders as Network Resources, not as Devices
<The_Jag> so, when setting the folder to store photos in digikam, It cannot recognize the nas folder
<DarthFrog> The_Jag:  Likely Dolphin isn't reporting the mounted directories, it's likely doing uPNP.
<The_Jag> I added the folder using the wizard in dolphin, ssh connection
<DarthFrog> Can you get to the NFS mounted directory via the command line?
<The_Jag> even connecting through samba did not work for digikam
<The_Jag> uhm
<The_Jag> how to do that?
<The_Jag> sorry not that capable of using command line
<The_Jag> moving first steps
<DarthFrog> The_Jag: Hmm, sorry.
<The_Jag> no prob
<The_Jag> thanks
<DarthFrog> How are you browsing to the shares in Dolphin?  By clicking on the "Network" icon?
<DarthFrog> Can you browse to the mounted shares by clicking on the "Root" icon?
<The_Jag> let me see
<The_Jag> to access the folder
<The_Jag> I have to go through Network in the Resources left panel
<The_Jag> not root
<DarthFrog> Yeah, that's not mounting the remote directory into your file system.
<The_Jag> exactly
<The_Jag> I reach it through ssh (via Dolphin)
<The_Jag> I'd like to see the folder as mounted like an harddrive
<The_Jag> like in Windows, OSX or even Gnome Nautilus
<The_Jag> without using fstab
<The_Jag> I mean, I'd like to click on my NAS icon in Dolphin and then it mounts the device
<The_Jag> in old ubuntu I could do that
<The_Jag> in kubuntu and Dolphin I can't find the way
<DarthFrog> I've never done it.  Never had to.  Sorry.
<The_Jag> Oh ok, no problem then! Thanks for the help!
<DarthFrog> But I could see how that capability would be incredibly useful.
<DarthFrog> I'm not saying it can't be done, BTW.  I'm saying I've never tried to do so. :-)
<The_Jag> yes it is!
<The_Jag> :)
<The_Jag> BTW what's NFS?
<DarthFrog> Network File System.   It's exactly what you want.  But it's not trivial.
<The_Jag> Ah
<The_Jag> ok
<The_Jag> Ijust enabled it from the nas control panel let's see what will happen
<DarthFrog> If your NAS device has a NFS server, you'll be away to the races.
<The_Jag> should I see it from root?
<DarthFrog> Not until it's properly configured.
<DarthFrog> You will have to tell the NFS server which directories to export.
<The_Jag> ok
<DarthFrog> Then you'll have to mount those exports (shared directories) you want into your file system.
<The_Jag> uhm
<DarthFrog> Set the mounting up in fstab and it's there all the time .
<The_Jag> now the thing is to set up the nas then
<DarthFrog> I did say it wasn't trivial. :-)
<The_Jag> :)
<DarthFrog> Yes, set up the NAS to export the directories you want.
<DarthFrog> Then confirm that it's been done properly by opening up a command line terminal (i.e konsole in KDE) by the following command "showmount -e <ip address of NAS device or name if it's resolveable>"
<The_Jag> Dolphin is powerful but messy
<The_Jag> but still i don't want to mount the nas always
<The_Jag> I'd like to mount it when I want
<DarthFrog> Then set the "noauto" switch in fstab.
<The_Jag> let me see
<The_Jag> oh
<The_Jag> cool
<The_Jag> :D
<FloodBotK1> The_Jag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> The_Jag:  Here's my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1500289/
<The_Jag> thanks
<DarthFrog> All the "nodev,noexec,nosuid" options are for security.
<The_Jag> ok get it
<The_Jag> still trying to set up the nas though :P
<DarthFrog> Have fun. :-)
<The_Jag> eheh thanks!
<quietschie> hi, i need assistance with an apparmor config. can anyone help me?
<XiaYixuan> hi
<XiaYixuan> how do I find out if phython is installed?
<sbivol> XiaYixuan: in Konsole, simply type pyth and press TAB three times. you will see all python versions currently installed in your system
<XiaYixuan> awesome! thanks
<sbivol> XiaYixuan: you're welcome
<thechef> How long does it usually take until the most current nvidia drivers land in LTS?
<thechef> nvidia-current-updates
<XiaYixuan> what is the image editing software for kubuntu by default?
<FAER48> Привет
<FAER48> Есть кото
<cornfeed> howdy howdy. does anyone know if the package "fnfxd" conflicts with acpid? I know some of the functions overlap, and I dont know how to get fnfxd to be the dominant hot key daemon
<cornfeed> its for toshiba laptop hotkeys....
#kubuntu 2013-01-06
<AlexZion> hi everyone and of course happy new year ..... :)
<AlexZion> I have some problem with kickoff , it doesn't show me nothing when i search for some application or even files .....
<AlexZion> but actually I didn't change any setting....
<AlexZion> nobody knows how to fix it , or even where to start looking for the problem ....
<KimLaroux> AlexZion: System settings > Desktop Search
<AlexZion> hi KimLaroux , actually I was cheching there , but I didn't find anything about kickoff or related to it ...
<KimLaroux> this is the tool that allows kickoff to search for stuff
<KimLaroux> actually, the main settings are in the kickoff panel itself. Click the wrench
<BluesKaj> KimLaroux, yes  the search box at the top
<KimLaroux> oh wait, you mean the menu?
<KimLaroux> like window's start menu?
<BluesKaj> the Kmenu
<KimLaroux> Ah sorry, got confused
<zacarias> Hi. My alt-Tab combination is not working. When I use alt with other keys (like numer keys to do the @, the £, etc.) it works. But when I use it in combination with other keys it doesn't. I tried to reset the alt-tab combination in System Settings but when I click the alt key it doesn't show up on the button waiting for the other key (unlike with Ctrl or Meta). Any help?
<AlexZion> I'm back sorry ....
<AlexZion> yeah KimLaroux I mean the menu to open apps , it should be Kickoff as name ...
<KimLaroux> yeah I forgot about the menu, as I never use it. I launch just about everything from the drop-down search
<KimLaroux> One of the first thing I do on a fresh install is remove the kickoff applet from the taskbar
<BluesKaj> KimLaroux, why ?
<KimLaroux> because it's useless
<AlexZion> well I just use it for apps taht aren't on my tool bar at bottom ...., so isn't so important but actually is a powerfull feauture for most of the user , especially the new one ..., so any problem there is a bad problem for the image of kubuntu ... :)
<KimLaroux> Clicking 5 times to open an app is simply ridiculous
<KimLaroux> I just tried and my kickoff search seems to work, though it doesn't search within folders
<BluesKaj> use the quicklaunch
<AlexZion> yeah , me tooo I use quick launch ...and is one of the most usefull plasmoid in my opinion ....
<KimLaroux> I have a hiding tool bar at the left side of the screen that holds my most used apps
<KimLaroux> does quicklauch updates itself based on most used apps?
<AlexZion> I was really wondering when after a fresh install I didn't find it in the system .. :)
<AlexZion> ohh wait , no , I just missunderstand ....
<AlexZion> anyway , like i said , is not a big problem for me , but i see many people use it a lot so , it would be much better don't have anyproblem on it ....
<BluesKaj> KimLaroux, no , one adds them to the launcher by dragging the apps out of the kmenu
<AlexZion> but in any case maybe is just my config problem , actually I'm nearly sure about that ....
<KimLaroux> BluesKaj: that seems like quite a useless applet, since you can do the same thing directly to the bar
<BluesKaj> KimLaroux, well , to each his own , find the launchers and the kmenu very handy for my uses
<KimLaroux> I also have apps icons to a bar, but I just don't see how using an applet for it improve this, as this function is already built into the bar
<AlexZion> in my opinion on of the best plasmoid is Quick Access , and  is the one I was thinking about before ....., and I cannot understand why isn't anymore part of the default package , anyway ... :)
<BluesKaj> we all have our own way of launching apps and etc ...theres noy much in going any further
<BluesKaj> not much point
<AlexZion> cheching package I see some broken package , I'll try to fix it probably in the last upgrade something went wrong ....
<BluesKaj> KDE 4.10 not in the backports yet ? I see it in launchapad ppa for 13.04
<AlexZion> ok done , now seems package are ok ...., I'll restart to check it , I'll see you in a while .....
<AlexZion> I'm back .., luckely it was just a broken packages problem .....
<BluesKaj> The Raring 3.7 kernel has HW recognition problems on some AMD 64 bit machines ,including mine : ( .  Installed OpenSUse 12.2 on the partition I set up for kubuntu 13.04. OpenSuse is much nicer then it used to be a few yrs back
<AlexZion> for some reason using sudo apt-get autoremove , it needs to remove the workspace which is very dangerous things ...., if after that you don't reinstall it ..., I'm wrong ?
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, dependency problems ?
<AlexZion> yeah probablly , anyway , to be sure I remove it and than reinstall kubuntu-destop so it reinstall any dependencies ..., and it works fine now ....
<BluesKaj> AlexZion, sudo apt-get -f install
<BluesKaj> oh ok , AlexZion
<AlexZion> Thanks anyway BluesKaj
<KimLaroux> BluesKaj: I agree, but my point is that the features provided by QuickLaunch are _already_built_in_ the panel, and so the quicklaunch applet has no reason to even exist
<AlexZion> the only problem which still remain unresolved is with amarok , which in my opinion is getting worst in stability ......
<BluesKaj> I avoid amarok , clementine works for my setup
<KimLaroux> AlexZion: agreed. I upgraded to 12.10 hoping they fixed stuff, but the shuffle feature is still broken
<KimLaroux> I just don't understand how they manged to break something that worked fine, and released an upgrade that broke such a basic function
<AlexZion> anyway , KDE is a really solid and powerfull stuff , and I really like the way you can customize everything, I love when I can build something around my needs ....
<AlexZion> this is my way to "interpret" the KDE environment ..  http://imagebin.org/241869
<KimLaroux> AlexZion: wow that looks great
<AlexZion> yeah KimLaroux and is really comfortable to work with this confg ....., that's why I love KDE ... :D
<KimLaroux> I'm still using win98 style XD
<KimLaroux> with text taskbar and all
<AlexZion> in my full hd screen , using minimal interfaces , I always have a lot of space to work  .. :D
<AlexZion> I couldn't KimLaroux , I mean , I'm graphic designer , and my eyes needs to works in a nice place ... :D
<KimLaroux> yeah...
<KimLaroux> and I could not use your interface, too much stuff
<KimLaroux> I always use apps in full screen anyways
<AlexZion> yeah , but maybe it depends about resolutions ...
<KimLaroux> more like size of screen
<AlexZion> well , I'm on a laptop with 15" screen ...
<AlexZion> but actually anything can be zoomed in if you need ...., in any applications where I work , or even any browser , and so on ....
<AlexZion> so I can well manage to works on a multi window desktop
<AlexZion> I mean , a window 1024 x 768 is just a bit more than half screen
<theotus> How's everyone doing, I got a question regarding launchy if anyone uses it.
<zacarias> Hi. My alt-Tab combination is not working. When I use alt with other keys (like numer keys to do the @, the £, etc.) it works. But when I use it in combination with other keys it doesn't. I tried to reset the alt-tab combination in System Settings but when I click the alt key it doesn't show up on the button waiting for the other key (unlike with Ctrl or Meta). Any help?
<tsimpson> zacarias: are you sure you're pressing Alt, not Alt-Gr? you usually want the left Alt rather than the one on the right
<zacarias> I'm pressing alt. I'm using a Macbook keyboard, with no AltGr. I'm using the left (and only) alt. It was working yesterday, but today it stopped. I've shut down the computer and rebooted, but everything keeps the same.
<tsimpson> it sounds like it's being mapped to the Alt-Gr key then, if you can use it as a combination key to produce other characters
<sergej> Русскоязычные есть тут?
<sergej> Или совсем никого?..
<alex20032> what is the default python under 12.10? (#!bin/python)
<alex20032> already got awnser
<Tmacy_> hello?
<Syria> Hi ! Can I give the same command to more than 10 computers via cssh? All I get is ten screens and each time I have enter the same command to each one!
<decci> I installed virtualbox 4.2 on Ubuntu 10.04.4 and it got installed properly but when I am running it through Ubuntu GUI its not working. how to fix?
<RagnaRok__> why is it that whenever check the option to use ssl, konversation never conncects?
<Mamarok> RagnaRok__: maybe you use the wrong port?
<Mamarok> ssl uses a different port than without
<RagnaRok__> any idea what port irc.ubuntu.com uses with ssl then?
<Mamarok> RagnaRok__: see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Mamarok> it tells you which posrts are for ssl connections at the top
<Mamarok> irc.ubuntu.com is just an alias of irc.freenode.net
<Mamarok> ports*
<RagnaRok__> thanks Mamarok, will change my port to the one for ssl after I enable it
<Mamarok> RagnaRok__: you are welcome :)
<plugine> gsgd
<plugine> hello
<plugine> every one here?
<plugine> why you don not speak?
<FAER48> привет
<rork> !ru | FAER48
<ubottu> FAER48: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<userlain> here
<freakyneo> hi
<monkeyjuice> morning
<RagnaRok__> And a very good morning to you too
 * monkeyjuice heads for 2nd cup of coffee
<phoenix_firebrd> hello everyone
<monkeyjuice> morning phoenix_firebrd
<worm> What? At the first glimpse I thought that I had accidentally joined #kubuntu-offtopic...
<phoenix_firebrd> monkeyjuice: good morning
<monkeyjuice> ;) kind of starting out like offtopic
<monkeyjuice> kubuntu must be a great OS as no one has problems with it ;)
<thechef> I agree.
<phoenix_firebrd> monkeyjuice: no doubt, its a great one
<thechef> Let's create some bugs!
<monkeyjuice> wants a good golf game plz
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj
<phoenix_firebrd> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi monkeyjuice, phoenix_firebrd
<XiaYixuan> hi
<XiaYixuan> is Kate very cool for programming in python?
<XiaYixuan> I realize it highlights keywords
<SunTsu> XiaYixuan: probably depends on what you want and what you need
<XiaYixuan> I want that it tell me if I make a failcode
<XiaYixuan> like, not giving the double point (:) or what not
<SunTsu> XiaYixuan: That would need an editor who constantly parses what you write
<XiaYixuan> ah, ok. then I guess it's impossible
<XiaYixuan> it'd blow my laptop's CPU ._.
<SunTsu> XiaYixuan: You probably need to figure out by yourself from "strange looking" syntax hilighting
<spm_Draget> Kubuntu 12.04 has a lower suppot-timeframe than ubuntu 12.04. But this is only valid for the KDE packages, or? The rest of the system comes from the original ubuntu repositories and thus is being update a while longer, correct?
<spm_Draget> And what is the difference between two systems, one with ubuntu installed plus additionally installing kde-desktop compared to a kubuntu-system with a unity-desktop installed? Are the repositories of each other distro used and via-versa, or are there additional patches?
<shadeslayer> spm_Draget: afaik Precise will be supported for the entire LTS duration
<shadeslayer> i.e 3 years
<RagnaRok__> isn't the support for ubuntu 12.04 supposed to be for 5 years?
<shadeslayer> RagnaRok__: servers are for 5 years
<shadeslayer> "a Long Term Support (LTS) version had 3 years support on Ubuntu (Desktop) and 5 years on Ubuntu Server"
<shadeslayer> from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<spm_Draget> shadeslayer: On the very link you posted it says, that 12.04 is supported 5 years, desktop and server
<spm_Draget> Again: I am wondering what exactly this means for kubuntu. If my kde-packages do not get any more bugfixes/updates it would really not be bad at all if cups/dbus/kernel/whatnot continues to get updates.
<spm_Draget> And since all those packages are supported in ubuntu 12.04… and if Kubuntu would use these, then I should keep getting updates.
<shadeslayer> ahhh
<shadeslayer> spm_Draget: then 5 years for the desktop as well
<shadeslayer> I forgot they changed it starting 12.04
<shadeslayer> and we share the same base packages as ubuntu
<shadeslayer> so if cups get's an update, everyone who is using *buntu gets an updated cups
<spm_Draget> Nice. So for 'most' of the relevant packages, 12.04 will be secure for 5 years, no matter which *buntu is used.
<shadeslayer> yep
<XiaYixuan> give me good way to read two text files at once, please
<XiaYixuan> Kate can only read one at once ._.
<e_t_> XiaYixuan: Open both of the files in Kate, press Ctrl+Shift+L to split the screen, then you can look at each file in its own pane.
<XiaYixuan> lol
<XiaYixuan> I have the screen small. if I split it, I can't read nothing . . .
<e_t_> Then try Ctrl+Shift+T to split the screen horizontally instead of vertically. If you don't have enough screen space to read two files at once, then no program will enable you to do so.
<timjk> Im using Kubuntu 12.10.Any way to find out whether 32 bit or 64 bit version is installed ?
<yofel_> open konsole and run 'uname -m', x86 is 32, x86_64 is 64bit
<timjk> yofel_: I ran 'uname -m' it says i686
<yofel_> ah, that's 32bit, my mistake
<timjk> yofel_: ok
<timjk> The processor on my machine is Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-2350M CPU @ 2.30GHz, which is a 64 bit processor. Should i have installed the amd64 version of kubuntu 12.10 or is 32 bit fine ?. I mean would installing the amd64 version have given me better performance ?
<timjk> Also, im confused about the name amd64..isnt it meant for amd processors not intel ?
<yofel_> amd invented the 64bit extension that's used these days, that's all
<TheLordOfTime> ^ that
<SunTsu> timjk: intel took amd's design, therefore it's amd64 for both
<timjk> ok
<nappa> I would say so, 64bit. How much RAM do u have installed?
<timjk> nappa: its 4 gb
<timjk> so with a 64 bit processor and 4 gb of ram, would 64 bit version be recommended ?
<decci> I am getting these error while I run virtualbox command in ubuntu 10.04.4.VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: /usr/lib/libQtOpenGL.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QPaintEngineEx11drawEllipseERK5QRect
<cornfeed> good morning...I am trying to acpid to work with  my toshiba and i am about at my wits end...I have tried everything....I have a toshiba portege r835-p81 (laptop). I have acpid running and I can use acpi_listen to see that is catching events like changing screen brightness, but it doesn't *actually* do anything. I looked into fnfxd but I can find anyone who has actually used it or described how it works on a system with acpid installed, or if the
<cornfeed> y even conflict. anyone here in the mood to help me tackle this?
<cornfeed> cant**
<jeltsch> How can I keep my clock accurate with NTP in Kubuntu 12.10?
<jeltsch> In KDE System Settings there is “Date and time”.
<jeltsch> This dialog has a checkbox for using a time server.
<jeltsch> If I check this box and press the “Apply” button, the dialog is disabled for a short time, and then the box is unchecked again.
<jeltsch> No NTP-related process is running.
<Snowhog> cornfeed: You can try adding the following as kernel parameters in /etc/default/grub:  noapic      acpi=noirq    Try each by adding it to the GRUB_CMDLIN_LINUX_DEFAULT= line or the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= line. Save and run update-grub and the reboot. Alternatively, you edit the Grub menu entry and add these options 'on the fly'.
<Snowhog> *GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<cornfeed> Snowhog: hmm i will look at that, brb...thanks!
<cornfeed> jeltsch: is ntpd installed?
<jeltsch> cornfeed: Hmm, it seems it is not.
<cornfeed> it might be called just ntp in ubuntu not sure
<jeltsch> To be more precise, the ntp package is not installed, but the ntpdate package is.
<cornfeed> hmm yeah its called ntpdate
<cornfeed> not sure
<tsimpson> ntpd is the server side
<jeltsch> The ntp package is for running ntpd, which is also used on the client to “continuously” keep the clock current.
<jeltsch> The ntpdate package is for single updates.
<tsimpson> all ntp servers are automatically clients, that how ntp generally works
<jeltsch> So maybe the setting in KDE System Settings would work if the ntp package would be installed.
<jeltsch> tsimpson: Yes.
<tsimpson> you do not need the ntp package, just ntpdate
<tsimpson> I'd look to make sure your ~/.kde is writeable, as well as all files/directories therein
<jeltsch> tsimpson: But at what times will Kubuntu update my clock using ntpdate?
<cornfeed> jeltsch: hahaha i just tried and have the same issue
<tsimpson> jeltsch: looks like that setting is for the entire system, so it requires system settings launched as root (kdesudo)
 * BluesKaj blames the UTC settings , in some cases it become default
<jeltsch> tsimpson: I thought that KDE System Settings asked you for your password if it needs root privileges.
<jeltsch> tsimpson: Interestingly, I was able to change the timezone without entering any password. Maybe this only worked because I had run another command with sudo not so long before.
<Roubles> Hi all I have just switched from ubuntu to kubuntu and I don't quite understand how to use muon. Packages that I used in ubuntu don't seem to be present...
<Roubles> For example I am unable to compile latex documents without certain additional packages which I am unable to find in muon software center.
<tsimpson> jeltsch: you can change the timezone for your user, but the ntp setting needs to be done system-wide
<Roubles> Does one have to add repositories or something?
<tsimpson> Roubles: make sure you use Muon Package Manager rather than Muon Software Center, the latter is more concentrated on "applications" rather than packages
<Roubles> tsimpson: Thanks
<jeltsch> tsimpson: Aha. I thought that timezone changes would always be for the whole system.
<jeltsch> tsimpson: At least, changing the timezone in KDE also affected shells that I started from the text console (without running KDE).
<jeltsch> So where does KDE store the timezone setting? Does it change ~/.bashrc???
<tsimpson> as far as I know, it's just stored under ~/.kde
<tsimpson> /etc/timezone stores the system time zone
<jeroen-> I can't automatically load subtitles when watching a film in SMplayer or VLC via SMB. I have to copy it to the hard drive first. The film streams OK via SMB. Any tips
<Wizard> jeroen-: File name differs from movies'?
<cornfeed> Snowhog: ended up using acpi=ht and it worked! thanks
<Snowhog> cornfeed: You're welcome.
<cornfeed> hey, i feel silly asking this, but how do i manage when services start? for example i now want to stop acpid from starting at boot and then make fnfxd start at boot
<cornfeed> update-rc.d?
<jeroen-> Wizard: no same base filename + .srt
<jeroen-> worked in Ubuntu Unity
<jeroen-> also on Android and my media player downstairs
<sbivol> cornfeed: apparently, „update-rc.d -f proftpd remove” would prevent service proftpd from starting
<sbivol> cornfeed: sysv-rc-conf, rcconf, chkconfig are CLI tools to do the same thing
<sbivol> cornfeed: an alternative for services not converted to upstart: update-rc.d apache2 disable
<sbivol> cornfeed: please test and report back :)
<Wizard> jeroen-: Should also work in VLC..
<jeroen-> Wizard: it doesn't. It only accepts local files as subtitles
<Wizard> As far as I remember movie and subtitle has to be placed in same directory.
<BluesKaj> jeroen-, vlc doesn't do what you want be default , but if you visit their website  and read about how to setup varios options , you'll find that it's very verstile
<lordievader> Good evening everyone
<Wizard> Hi lordievader!
<BluesKaj> hey lordievader
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you?
<BluesKaj> fine thanks lordievader
<zsolt> hi there
<zsolt> help me please.lightdm doesnt start automatically
<zsolt> there is a comand prompt
<zsolt> i have to startx manualy
<lordievader> zsolt: Does it start when you run: sudo sevice lightdm start?
<lordievader> zsolt: Try running: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<zsolt> well,nothing happens
<zsolt> returns me a new line
<lordievader> zsolt: It shouldn't output anything, but it should reconfigure the package, and therefore it should run on boot.
<zsolt> downgraded Xorg ,because have opengl freezings with new nvidia drivers
<zsolt> but it destroyed autostart
<zsolt> there is no inittab,so I am stuck at the moment
<zsolt> so usually where is the startx script located<
<zsolt> ?
<zsolt> google did not help
<lordievader> zsolt: You might try reconfiguring the xorg package. To be honest I don't know where the startx script is.
<BluesKaj> zol whicch new nvidia drivers ?
<BluesKaj> zsolt,
<zsolt> 270x 300x
<zsolt> so I need to use old ones
<zsolt> and my laptop doesnt work with new kernels
<zsolt> so have to use 2.6 series
<zsolt> but would like to use the newest userspace with old kernel
<zsolt> strange i know
<BluesKaj> which laptop model ..my old acer runs fine on 3,5 kernel
<BluesKaj> lubuntu 12.10
<BluesKaj> kubuntu rather
<TheLordOfTime> major typo is major, BluesKaj :P
 * BluesKaj adjusts his glasses
<BluesKaj> well i corrected it , TheLordOfTime
<TheLordOfTime> :P
<TheLordOfTime> BluesKaj, i'm lagging a tad, so i missed the correction
<BluesKaj> :b
<zsolt> it is an msi ex600x
<zsolt> allright
<zsolt> thank you
<zsolt> bye
<BluesKaj> thats a motherboard ...mouse batteries died , and he leaves without any solution
<BluesKaj> oops wrong again :)
<Key-Real_> Hi
<Key-Real_> I moved from win to KUBUNTU today, I have wrote a graphic lib thouse days for DOS and WIN, to display a Vscreen through VESA for DOS or on a Window through GUI in Win or through DirectX.   NOW I wanna make the same under Linux, can some one help me?
<micaela> i have problem, audio not work
<micaela> can you help me please?
<ndegruchy> hey, I have Ubuntu 12.10 (Kubuntu, actually) and I'm trying to make a Debian boot disk for another system. I have a flash drive ready-to-go, but when I try to do `cat debian.iso > /dev/sdd`, I get an immediate 'permission denied', even sudo'ing
<ndegruchy> I've verified that /dev/sdd is the drive in question
<ndegruchy> and it has 2gb, which should be more than enough for the i386 CD image
<Snowhog> ndegruchy: See http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ndegruchy> Okay, I give that a try. The system disk creator failed on building grub
<ndegruchy> (also: TIL that there is a linux version of unetbootin)
<OerHeks> i've used sudo dd if=kubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdb ( or sdc/sdd whatever)
<ndegruchy> yeah, that was going to be my next question, if DD would be alright since I'm getting access denied
<OerHeks> sudo might be the answer for your issue
<ndegruchy> I tried :\
<ndegruchy> okay, fingers crossed, lets see what happens.
<ndegruchy> yay!
<ndegruchy> thanks, guys!
<OerHeks> have fun
<hypnotoad_> hi there anyone can help me with k3b ?
<Snowhog> hypnotoad_: What's your question?
<hypnotoad_> i want to get k3b to rip my cd to an mp3 file. i have Kubuntu 12.04 with libk3b6-extracodecs installed (this looks like it was pulled in with some other package, i did not select it by hand). All the plugins visible in the configurek3b dialog are ticked. However, when i ask to rip the cd i cannot select MP3 as a fole format
<hypnotoad_> Filetypes shown in the list box are either Ogg-Vorbis or "Wave"
<OerHeks> to rip mp3's you need the lame codec package, AFAIK
<hypnotoad_> OerHek5 - i'll take a look
<OerHeks> restart k3b after that
<hypnotoad_> OerHeks - nice one. thanks i now have mp3 as an option. many thanks
<OerHeks> have fun
<vladimir_> I do not know whay people do not use this tipe of configuration (simple) as they main work space http://i.imgur.com/tFQkr.jpg
#kubuntu 2013-12-30
<Winters> Greetings. Which channel do I use for support?
<valorie> Winters: for kubuntu support, you are in the right chan
<Winters> What channel is for Ubuntu?
<valorie> there are lots, but the basic support chan is #ubuntu
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<valorie> you might find that useful, Winters
<valorie> I use it a lot
<Winters> Just one last question. Is this chat for Ubuntu?
<valorie> we're all part of the ubuntu community
<Winters> Ok confused, but will let it be.
<valorie> and kubuntu is KDE desktop on ubuntu, so yes
<valorie> ubuntu base provides lots of different desktops
<valorie> you can use any or all, as you prefer
<valorie> some desktops come with associated applications; again, you can use any or all
<valorie> whether they 'match' or not
<Winters> How do I know what I have?
<valorie> what sort of install medium did you use?
<Winters> I used a USB.
<Winters> And just downloaded there link that said LTS.
<valorie> called Ubuntu, or Kubuntu?
<Winters> I say Ubuntu.
<Winters> saw*
<valorie> in your IRC app, does it have a Help menu item?
<valorie> if it comes associated with a particular desktop, it will say so in there
<valorie> for instance, I use Konversation, which is a KDE application -- in the help menu, there is About Konversation, and About KDE
<Winters> I see Ubuntu Desktop Guide.
<Winters> 12.04 LTS
<valorie> cool, ok, you have Ubuntu
<valorie> we might be able to answer some of your questions, but #ubuntu is likely to be more helpful
<Winters> What is Xubuntu?
<valorie> that is the desktop xfce on ubuntu base
<Winters> OH ok.
<valorie> excellent for older machines
<Winters> On Linux Mint they have only one help room.
<valorie> very light and fast
<Winters> I love the gui stuff.
<valorie> mint is a spinoff of ubuntu, as I recall
<valorie> there are lots of those
<Winters> Yes, it is. Support is not so great. haha
<valorie> some love it
<valorie> everyone should use what they like; this isn't religion
<Winters> LOL
<Winters> Can you link me to the different downloads of Ubuntu?
<valorie> nice chatting with ya, but it is dinner time here, and I'm going afk
<valorie> such as what, Winters?
<Winters> Ok, thanks for your help.
<valorie> the latest?
<Winters> The LTS ones/
<valorie> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<valorie> not helpful
<Winters> What?
<valorie> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<valorie> there we go
<Winters> Thank you kindly.
<valorie> the link above should have all the LTS releases
<Winters> It does. Thank you once again.
<Winters> http://www.kubuntu.org is for this chat room?
<Winters> How can I install an ISO to a USB?
<Winters> Greetings dziegler, is kubuntu.org for this chat?
<valorie> kubuntu.org is our website, yes
<valorie> and yes you can burn an ISO to a usb
<valorie> that's how I always do it nowdays
<valorie> kubuntu has 'startup disk creator'
<valorie> not sure what ubuntu calls it
<valorie> we have alt+f2; I think there is a search thing on the unity desktop as well
<valorie> now
<valorie> oh, winters left
<valorie> damn
<jalcine> valorie: it's called the same thing
<jalcine> ah
<jalcine> he's gone :/
<valorie> yeah
<valorie> boo
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok so i went and did a clean install on my new laptop (moved the hdd from an old one). the network manager does not look to have any wireless support?? the edit connections does have the wireless connection i setup during install but has no scanning abaility. what happened??
<jbwiv> hi guys. I switched to kde after upgrading ubuntu 13.04 to 13.10 and then installing kubuntu-desktop via apt. However, I can't seem to find how I should manage wireless interfaces (or any ifcs, for that matter). There's no icon in the systray that I can seem to find. Should there be or is there another way?
<valorie> Whiskey`Wonka: wireless worked out of the box for me
<valorie> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jalcine> jbwiv: you want the new Plasma Network Management tool
<valorie> maybe some of that stuff will help?
<jalcine> it should be part of the systray though
<Whiskey`Wonka> valorie: yea it worked in the installer but not after first boot
<valorie> bizarre
<Whiskey`Wonka> very
<valorie> anyway, the wifidocs have good cli stuff to figure out what's going on
<valorie> years ago I used to have trouble
<Whiskey`Wonka> heh. im highly familure with the cli
<Whiskey`Wonka> its a pita to manage nearly 400 wireless connections by hand
<jalcine> ^^
<jbwiv> jalcine: do you know what command will start it from the cmdline?
<jalcine> sudo service network-manager restart should start it over if it isn't running already
<jalcine> does ifconfig and iwconfig show you anything?
<jbwiv> jalcine: think i just found it by enabling "Network Management" in the panel options
<jalcine> :D
<jbwiv> jalcine: yeah, both work fine. cool, thanks
<jalcine> odd that it's not enabled by default, though
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh joy! wireless card wasnt even detected on this book
<Whiskey`Wonka> boot
<jalcine> Whiskey`Wonka: broadcam?
<Whiskey`Wonka> NIEN!
<Whiskey`Wonka> intel
<Whiskey`Wonka> i might swap in a atheros but intel has been good enough lately
<Whiskey`Wonka> in fact it was working with my old install 12.10 before i cleared it and went with 13.10
<Whiskey`Wonka> this hdd was pulled from 2 or 3 laptops ago
<Whiskey`Wonka> uhg an the screen randonly still goes full black mmm
<jalcine> that's weird
<jalcine> intel should work ootb
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea i ahve to turn the brightness back up by hand
<Whiskey`Wonka> yes, yes it should.
<Whiskey`Wonka> no module loaded this time
<jalcine> Whiskey`Wonka: at what point? like after KDM/KSplash
<Whiskey`Wonka> jalcine: at any time after login. i suspect it is the screen timeout
<Whiskey`Wonka> just sometimes it doesnt come back on its own
<jalcine> hmmm
<Whiskey`Wonka> this lenovo has been .... meh
<jalcine> I thought lenovos were cool with linux :$
<Whiskey`Wonka> mmm i wonder if the firmware wasnt installed during install
<Whiskey`Wonka> yea normaly they are
<Whiskey`Wonka> i think this is a case of a install booboo
<Whiskey`Wonka> at least the wireless cardd anyhow
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh! and it didnt load any bluetooth manager mmm
<Whiskey`Wonka> acpi errors lovely
<Whiskey`Wonka> bah, breaking out the hardline
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh yay no audio also
<Whiskey`Wonka> wth is wrong with the 13.10 installer
<Whiskey`Wonka> i can boot to the installer off my usb stick adn it works fine
<Whiskey`Wonka> installed os, nope
<valorie> you verified it, etc?
<valorie> and is this a fresh download, or an old spin?
<Whiskey`Wonka> fresh this afternoon
<Whiskey`Wonka> and booted from usb
<Whiskey`Wonka> when i modprobe im getting kmod search moddep could not open moddep file
<valorie> oh modprobe, how I hated to have to use that
<valorie> !modprobe
<valorie> ok.....
<valorie> ubottu doesn't like to think of it either
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> amen, sister
<Whiskey`Wonka> it looks like /lib is some how not accessable
<Whiskey`Wonka> ran depmod and /lib/.... does not exist or not accessable
<Whiskey`Wonka> oh!
<Whiskey`Wonka> WTF
<jalcine> o?
<jalcine> !google modprobe
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<jalcine> lol, sheesh
<valorie> that's whached, Whiskey`Wonka
<Whiskey`Wonka> ya ive got 3.11.0-14-genaric and there is only -12 in /lib/modules
<valorie> whacked
<Whiskey`Wonka> very
<Whiskey`Wonka> so a few packages were upgradable, one being the -12 kernel O_o
<Whiskey`Wonka> now its installing -14
<Whiskey`Wonka> yay
<Whiskey`Wonka> fixing the kernel did the trick. now, why the buggers was it messed up like that?!?!
<valorie> you might not have noticed if the updates were installed as it went along, instead of after
<valorie> however, whatever bug was active in the beginning, I thought was fixed
<valorie> Whiskey`Wonka: will you please write to kub-devel and report your experience?
<valorie> you don't have to subscribe, if you aren't
<valorie> I think we should fix this
<Whiskey`Wonka> valorie: i guess but i have no idea what lead to it or anything, it might be a one off
<valorie> Whiskey`Wonka: but if you write and the devels want to ask you technical questions, they will be able to ask
<valorie> most of them don't monitor this chan
<Whiskey`Wonka> alright so exactly where is the repoting at
<valorie> kubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com I think
<soee> good morning
<lordievader> Good morning.
<qdata> sigh: I had hoped a clean and fresh install of 13.10 from scratch would make this go away:  http://pastebin.com/Tip3iQSA
<qdata> guess not
<lordievader> qdata: Seems to me your nVidia driver is misbehaving.
<qdata> started in 13.04
<qdata> complete lockup - have to press reset button to restart machine
<lordievader> qdata: From your log: "This may be caused my a misbehaving driver monopolizing the server's resources." Not very strange that you have a complete lockup if <- is true.
<qdata> don't remember who I got email contact with at Nvidia, but I emailed this to them almost a year ago
<lordievader> What driver do you use and what card do you have?
<qdata> it's a GTS-450 and the driver is the one from the kubuntu repos
<qdata> 319.60
<qdata> I've been seeing this for almost a year now, very random sporadic to the tune of happening about once a month
<qdata> I would normally tend to blame hardware for something this intermittent, but the backtrace is always the same
<lordievader> qdata: On the nVidia website I see a 319.76 release, perhaps that fixes the problem.
<qdata> right now I'm just bummed; as an end-user I need to be spending my computer time doing money-making things - every hour I spend trying to fix something broken is an hour I'm not making money
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<daft> Hi, i use kubuntu for a while now (nice) but now i try to write a letter in libreoffice and the quotes are not working '"  <- those two
<soee> daft, define not working
<daft> define?
<daft> you mean insert -> special character?
<soee> daft whad do you mean by "the quotes are not working"
<daft> I cant type them.
<daft> é is one ' and then an e
<daft> ' is hitting '' twice
<daft> but not in libre office. there it does noting,
<daft> same for "
<soee> maybe some problem with keyboard layout ?
<daft> can you use the quotes in libre office
<soee> Writer ?
<soee> yes they rok fine
<soee> *work
<lordievader> daft: Try hitting " and then space. The Dutch kb layout, for example, works this way.
<daft> nope nothing.
<lordievader> daft: Do they work in other programs btw?
<daft> :/
<lordievader> daft: Do they work in other programs btw?
<daft> yea
<lordievader> daft: So it is a problem with Libreoffice?
<daft> yup the problem is limited to LibreOffice
<lordievader> daft: I don't use LibreOffice so I'm afraid I cannot help you there. But I think the folks over at #libreoffice might be able to help you.
<daft> oki. thanks.
<alexthecrate>   /dcc chat jnvsor
<alexthecrate> hi der
<willwork4foo> Hi all... does anyone know of a decent, truly global GUI network proxy switcher?
<willwork4foo> the proxy program that ships with Kubuntu appears to be pretty much completely ineffective
<Gatis> hi
<Gatis>  I connected Windows Phone 8 to Lubuntu 13.10 and tried to move files insid SD card but i couldnt. I had error that its unsupported.. WHY?
<Gatis> i get this error: http://i43.tinypic.com/2468htv.png
<lordievader> Gatis: This is #kubuntu, for Lubuntu support is in #lubuntu.
<Gatis> I know
<Unit193> Gatis: Don't crosspost.
<Gatis> why
<lordievader> !crosspost
<ubottu> Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<Gatis> why not fair?
<amundsen> hi
<amundsen> i'm having a problem with trash plasmoid
<amundsen> when i clock over it to open trash
<amundsen> dolphin opens in home directory
<amundsen> instead of doing it in trash
#kubuntu 2013-12-31
<James0r> strange. just out of the blue my fn brightness keys work.
<viktor> с новым годом!
<Unit193> !ru | viktor
<ubottu> viktor: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ignerious_> helloo
<ignerious_> i am unable to boot to windows 8 when my Kubuntu hard drive is attached
<ignerious_> please help urgent
<ignerious_> it is showing a BSOD with "inacessable_boot_device"
<ignerious_> please anyone help
<ignerious_> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<amichair> I just got a notification that a new version of Kubuntu is available (I'm on Saucy, with release notifications set to Normal Releases). Strange...
<valorie> amichair: do you have backports enabled?
<valorie> perhaps it is a notification of 4.12?
<lordievader> Goor morning.
<ghil> morning!
<lordievader> Ugh made the mistake here too...
 * lordievader isn't awake yet.
<lordievader> Hey ghil, how are you?
<ghil> great, if tired. It's 3 in the morning where I am :p
<amichair> valorie: I have backports enabled. and already have 4.12.0. And it was a notification that looks like a new kubuntu release notification... (I clicked on it out of curiosity, but it just disappeared and nothing happened.)
<valorie> strange
<amichair> indeed
<valorie> sounds like apt got confused, which baffled muon
<amichair> I was running apt-get update & upgrade from cli, with the only update being dropbox package
<ghil> if it was today's update, there's not just dropbox, but a new linux-generic, image and headers.
<amichair> Also, ever since I upgraded KDE to 4.12.0, the panel freezes several times a day (rest of desktop, alt-tab etc. are ok), then after a few minutes it unfreezes and goes back to normal. Is this a known issue?
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> I've heard people reporting this, but not so much kubuntu people
<valorie> I wonder if it's a kernel or driver problem?
<valorie> I experience nothing like this
<amichair> valorie: I was wondering too. I can't use desktop effects for about a year now, which I tend to blame on the nvidia driver (just a guess). But this being only the panel and not other stuff,  I tend to point the finger at kde more than the drivers. I may be wrong.
<amichair> plus, as far as I know it started happening right with the 4.12.0 update
<valorie> you might look at bugs.kde.org and see if anyone has something similar
<valorie> chime in on it
<amichair> in the past year my experience with kubuntu/kde/nvidia went from an awesome working desktop to no effects, flaky multi-monitor support, and now frozen panel. I'm actually considering trying a different distro for the first time since I started using kubunut at 6.06 :-(
<amichair> (and a bunch of other little annoyances too)
<valorie> :(
<valorie> there are lots of ISOs out there
<valorie> this isn't religion -- you should have something that works for ya
<amichair> true
<amichair> but it would be a hard break-up :-)
<valorie> you can always double-boot
<amichair> maybe I'll give a shot at manually installing the latest nvidia drivers first. should I expect any issues with that?
<valorie> here's what i know:
<valorie> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<valorie> :-)
<valorie> I've not had to do special drivers for many years
<amichair> valorie: me neither
<amichair> I thought those days were behind me
<amichair> darn, 331 isn't available in saucy repos
<amichair> I'll try it straight from nvidia website
<amichair> wish me luck :-)
<valorie> luck, amichair!
<ghil> rah, I saw his message way too late, it would've been better to add the X updates PPA.
<amichair> well I got back to the desktop, so that's a good start
<lordievader> amichair: Yayy, but is the driver loaded?
<amichair> I've turned on effects, so I think so. How do I check?
<amichair> now with effects and second monitor turned on only a few window contents go black isntead of both screens going black... so that's an improvement too!
<lordievader> amichair: lscpi -k |grep -A 2 VGA
<amichair> Kernel driver in use: nvidia
<amichair> is that the line I'm looking for?
<lordievader> amichair: Exactly, and that should be the closed source driver. Else it would read nouveau I suppose.
<amichair> ok, so now I just have to keep working until a panel freeze occurs (or not)
<ghil> also it's lspci, not lscpi.
<amichair> ghil: yeah, got that :-)
<ghil> :)
<ghil> that makes me think I haven't updated my server's driver yet.
 * lordievader still isn't awake...
<amichair> those black windows... I've seen them before too. minimize+restore brings the window content back.
<amichair> You think that's also the driver's fault?
<ghil> not likely. I'm thinking the compositor.
<ghil> or a brilliant mix of the two.
<amichair> who's the compositor in this case?
<amichair> kwin?
<ghil> yep.
<amichair> hmmm I thought they switched to lightdm... or maybe I'm mixing things up. They're both window managers?
<ghil> lightdm is the display manager.
<amichair> I don't see it in the process list
<amichair> darn, I just turned off the second monitor, and the first one went black (other than cursor). So that issue is still there. And I still can't leave desktop effects on :-(
<ghil> did you recently update Xorg?
<ghil> did you try changing the effects from openGL to Xrender?
<amichair> what's the xorg package name to check?
<ghil> (Desktop Effects, Advanced, Compositing Type: Xrender)
<amichair> I've had this problem for months now, so not sure if it followed an xorg update at the time
<ghil> try Xrender first, then we'll see if we have to update xorg, but I don't think it's the problem.
<amichair> ghil: and qt graphics system native or raster (it was raster, but when changing to xrender it reverted to native)
<amichair> ?
<ghil> yeah that's normal.
<ghil> go for native.
<ghil> Raster is somewhat slower anyway.
<amichair> "failed to activate desktop effects..."
<amichair> ghil: what next?
<ghil> hmm..I've been checking forums (I'm pretty much out of ideas at this point) and you're definitely not alone. What is your graphic card?
<amichair> nvidia 9300
<amichair> hmmm... I just tried opengl 2.0 again, but changed raster -> native
<ghil> did it work?
<amichair> turning on/off second monitor appears ok!
<ghil> Ooooh.
<ghil> :D
<amichair> I'll leave it like this for now for a few days of natural use, see how it goes...
<amichair> ghil: thanks!
<amichair> and still wait for some panel freezes too
<amichair> who knows, maybe they only occur with effects off :-)
<ghil> :)
<amichair> btw newer nvidia drivers don't get backported in repos right?
<amichair> I'll have to stick with manual updates until the next release?
<ghil> yeah no they don't. you can go a little bleeding edge and add the xedgers PPA though.
<ghil> I wouldn't recommend it on a production machine, but if you're feeling lucky and know how to revert packages, it's always up to date.
<ghil> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<amichair> ghil: I read about it, but got the impression it'll update all sorts of other stuff, and I'd rather keep it down to a minimum.
<amichair> and the nvidia drivers installed dkms, so as I understand it there will be no problem with kernel updates etc.
<ghil> oh it will. It updates Xorg/nvidia to it's latest incarnation always. It's not debian stable, if you know what I mean.
<amichair> (I used to need to re-install the drivers each time the kernel was updated in older versions, if memory serves)
<ghil> essentially yeah, but you can't be sure.
<ghil> yeah an headers and image refresh was necessary each time.
<ghil> but normally nowadays, everything's fine.
<amichair> valorie, ghil: well thanks again, I'll run it like this and see to what new and exciting issues it takes me ;-)
<ghil> good luck, if there's anything we're there :P
<amichair> ghil: much appreciated :-)
<ghil> I'm wondering something weird...would it be possible to sync my configs (like my zshrc) through dropbox so that my server and computer and work computer all have the same configs? I think I'm gonna search for that :D
<vmusr> ghil, sure but you'll automate it
<vmusr> need to*
<vmusr> like on login or via cron
<ghil> oh, via cron would be nice. o.O thanks for the tip vmusr
<vmusr> ghil, np just keep in mind that you'll have to make sure that the environment is perfectly the same
<vmusr> otherwise even an small update might screw you big time
<ghil> I'll keep that in mind. thanks :)
<sark25> #kde-in
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<thelionroars> happy new year
<ghil> morning :)
<BluesKaj> happy new year to all
<Whiskey`Wonka> arrhg
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok so some oddness with my touchpad. it doesnt multi touch ...
<Whiskey`Wonka> and tpconfig only works with ps2 (/dev/psaux) devices???
<Whiskey`Wonka> ok i need to resize the touch pad, this design is horrible. what software on linux lets you do that? windows has the synaptic software
<BluesKaj> looking for a method to prevent blank screen on this lenovo G500 when the HDMI is connected to an external monitor. The external is fine (HDTV) with correct res and audio.
<geothom> happy new year everyone
<ptomblin> Hey all, I just tried to set up a second video card and a third monitor, and now everything is screwed up.
<ptomblin> Can anybody help me?
<ptomblin> I had the two monitors set up using "Twin View" and it worked great, but with the htird monitor it made me make it a separate x screen, so now I can move my cursor from one screen to another but I can't drag a window from one to the other.
<jalcine> ptomblin: can you manually switch screens using Kwin?
<jalcine> like when you open the window's menu and select Screen
<ptomblin> No, it shows all three screens, but it won't move the window to them.
<ptomblin> What I can do is add a panel to the other screens and start apps on them, but evidently if I have that app already running on the main screen, it goes there instead.
<ptomblin> And the system settings -> display and monitor will only show the monitor that it's currently running on.
<ptomblin> Ok, now I have two options:
<ptomblin> - I went into nvidia-settings an enabled xinerama, and things are working right (although they're a bit flickery)
<ptomblin> - I booted from a live CD, and everything worked right, and wasn't flickery.
<ptomblin> So supposing I wanted to get rid of all the fancy nvidia stuff and make it configure itself the way it does when I booted the live CD, what do I need to do? Delete xorg.conf? Blow away my .kde directory?
<garrett_> I hope someone can help me, I'm running Kubuntu 13.10, on an Acer laptop. I decided  to install Wicd, I downloaded both Wicd, and a backup copy of Network Manager, and also a copy of Connman. NM, and Wicd are both debian.tar.gz, Connman is a .deb. I uninstalled NM, then Wicd would not intstall, neither would CM. Tried to reinstall NM no luck either.
<garrett_> When trying NM, or Wicd, in terminal I always get, "file not found", "file does not exist", or "not a directory".
<BluesKaj> garrett_, where you trying wicd from, it should be in your /home/user/Downloads file and may need to be extracted there
<garrett_> Actually I moved it to the home folder, so I wouldn't have to "cd" anywhere. I've read probably a hundred how-to's, and followed them completly, with no luck.
<garrett_> I extracted, read the "Read Me Install" file, followed it, but the terminal will not find it. Or gives some kind of error.
<BluesKaj> garrett_, what wifi chip , lspci -nn | egrep -i 'net|wire'
<Guest87738> is there irc channels for advice?
<aoms> hello
<Jeruvy> I may even kiss a few not so nice ;D
<Jeruvy> oops wrong channel :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> oops indeed
<Jeruvy> Well since I'm already OT, Happy New Years :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol, Happy New Year
#kubuntu 2014-01-01
<luoye> ？
<uBUXUBu> happy new years than ku kubuntu for being u
<Poisoned_Dragon> happy new year to you, too.
<kawaced> help pease
<kawaced> *please
<DarthFrog> !ask | kawaced
<ubottu> kawaced: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kawaced> how do I change my username?
<DarthFrog> Delete your current login account and create another with the desired name.
<DarthFrog> Is one way.
<kawaced> oh.
<DarthFrog> As root, edit /etc/passwd,shadow & group and change the name there.  Then change ownership of all your files to the new name.
<DarthFrog> i.e. it is not a trivial task.
<kawaced> thanks!
<DarthFrog> Good luck.  Do yourself a favour and back up your home directory first.
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year!
<ghil> Happy new year!
<ghil> :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Happy new year!
<teadro> hi all
<alexz> Happy new year!
<lordievader> Happy New Year everybody ;)
<bob_> hello
<bob_> I try to convert CD-Audio to mp3 with soundkonverter, but the option is not listed. What should I more install ?
<lordievader> !restricted | bob_
<ubottu> bob_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bob_> thx
<bob_> I have installed lame, it works now
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year to all
<antonio_> salve
<antonio_> buon anno nuo vo a tutti voi
<antonio_> happy new year to everibody
<katarzyna> cześć, gdzie mogę znaleść pomoc dot. instalacji fpc na kubuntu?
<katarzyna> is there anybody?
<Okitain> katarzyna: yes, but not in your language.
<katarzyna> I can try write in English...
<katarzyna> I'm trying to install FreePascal at Kubuntu and I can't, so I'm looking for somebody who can.
<Ab3L> hi. i would like to write a script to add a tool in dolphin. it's a "search" script. i want the script to find some file in some selected folder (and subfolders). so the question is: how can i get a window from where i can select the folder in which the script will look inside?
<Ab3L> kdialog may help me?
<DarthFrog> Ab3L:  Press Shift+F4 in Dolphin, will open a terminal.
<Ab3L> DarthFrog: I know. what i need is a window to be able to select some path which gives me back the selected paths.
<Ab3L> kdialog --getexistingdirectoy . gives me only a directory (and the possibility to create a new folder, what i needn't)
<Ab3L> i'd like to know if someone has something similar to kdialog --getexistingdirectory .
<Ab3L> with 1/ no right to create new folder, 2/ the right to select more than one directory
<Ab3L> i'm sorry whether i wasn't clear enough
<Ab3L> btw, thank you
<DarthFrog> Sorry I'm unable to give you more help.
<Ab3L> no problem
<Ab3L> i'll start doing something easier
<Linna> Hi, Every time I change de desktop theme the classic style kickoff menu stays grey. How can I change that?
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<danielc__> hi
<greasyfat> hello
<greasyfat> i want friends
<greasyfat> where is the porn
<TiredWolf> not here
<Daskreech> Friends?
<Daskreech> try #offtopic
#kubuntu 2014-01-02
<greasyfat> anyone here a friend
<greasyfat> talk to me i need friends
<greasyfat> talk to me aholes
<greasyfat> h wrong channel
<ghil> ...
<dougl> greasyfat, lol
<valorie> greasyfat: this is an ubuntu channel, and as such the CoC applies
<valorie> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct  | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<greasyfat> i tried to go toofftopic
<valorie> also, this is a support channel
<greasyfat> i thot i was on thatchannel
<greasyfat> where is the general chat
<greasyfat> for people who want friends
<greasyfat> not talk about tupid linux
<valorie> #kubuntu-offtopic, #ubuntu-offtopic
<valorie> or try alis to search:
<greasyfat> ty
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<apb1963> I reinstalled kubuntu 12.04 to a fresh disk.  I have access to the old disk.  What files do I need to copy in order to restore my old working environment?
<ahoneybun> apb1963: I think .kde directory
<ahoneybun> has some setting files in it
<ahoneybun> hidden by default
<apb1963> ok, but I was actually hoping for something more specific in terms of which files in that dir I specifically need
<apb1963> because copying all of it does in fact change things... but it gives me some unwanted changes as well.  So I was hoping for perhaps a pointer to a guide that explains which files are required and what they do perhaps
<apb1963> For example... one change I get is my tabs darken to nearly unreadable
<apb1963> I suspect that has something to do with themes (Oxygen) but no idea how to fix it
<apb1963> brb.. relogging.
<apb1963> ok relogging helped
<apb1963> but I still get a bit of weirdness in how it displays my virtual desktop tabs
<apb1963> In particular there seems to be something underneath
<apb1963> interesting.... I think it's the icon for my IRC client.  weird
<ahoneybun> so nothing really got fixed? apb1963
<apb1963> well copying .kde over brought my desktop config back which is good... but there are some oddities, as I mentioned
<apb1963> for example the title of one of the desktops has a gray box around it
<apb1963> actually... two have the gray box... with one desktop - the one I'm in - having the IRC client icon underneath it and showing through
<apb1963> Moving to a different desktop doesn't affect the icon
<greasyfat> ubuntu is lame cant update it without gparting bigger boot partition
<apb1963> funny... my backgrounds didn't get restored
<xixor> howdy y'all.  I have multiple sound cards in my system (an HDMI monitor, built in mobo sound device, and a USB audio interface).  Using phonon I can configure the order of the audio devices and all KDE apps work fine.  I haven't been able to figure out how to chnage the order of alsa devices though, so VLC, and flash player (which uses alsaplugin)  don't seem to work.  I can run alsamixer, I see my device
<xixor> but I haven't been able to figure out how to change the order.  Googling around, it seems that there used to be an asoundconf program that was recommended, it no longer seems to be in the repository
<stunner> hi guys i am new to kubuntu and did some research is there a lerning game or step by step learing guide so you learn some steps and you way arround the system? i am a former win user and some things still confuse me and the books i got dont really help are either too deep or too shallow and idea where to look?
<ghil> well first of all you can always ask any questions here?
<ghil> we're there most of the time exactly for that :)
<stunner> i have so many thats why i wanted to know if there is a command lerning programm like this comand does this now try it and see what it does kind of thing
<stunner> i did an update before and i just had a popupwindow where i was required to type in my pw and it updated i guess but i do not know if it did what it was supposed to do or not
<stunner> and i dont want to bother you guys with questuions that you probably heared a million times :D
<ghil> well first of all, you can man pretty much every thing in the command line interfance (exemple man top) to get a detailed manual on everything. It will ask you for your password when doing administrative tasks, and if you want to be sure that your system is up to date, open a terminal, type sudo apt-get update (to update the mirrorlist) and sudo apt-get upgrade (to actually do the udpate)
<ghil> (sidenote: top is an easy command to figure out what's running on your system :P)
<stunner> sudo apt-get update gives me an error
<ghil> what's the error?
<stunner> E: Type 'service' is not known on line 58 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<stunner> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<ghil> okay write this for me: sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghil> it will open a file with your mirrorlist in it. could you go to line 58 and tell me what is written?
<stunner> ok i see i screwed up here before trying to get vnc running
<ghil> good :)
<stunner> service Xvnc is line 58 i put it theer though
<ghil> copy the line for me?
<stunner> i did read obove
<stunner> above
<ghil> ok
<stunner> and after that was what i read to att to this file i may have not doen it right though
<stunner> add omg cant type tpday sorry
<stunner> i give up :d
<ghil> probably. the error you are getting is when the mirrorlist can't update because it doesn't recognize that line.
<stunner> service Xvnc
<stunner> {
<stunner>         type = UNLISTED
<stunner>         disable = no
<stunner>         socket_type = stream
<FloodBotK1> stunner: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stunner>         protocol = tcp
<ghil> you can comment it (add a # before it, first in line) and it will ignore it.
<ghil> oh that's why! this is not supposed to be there.
<ghil> remove all that from there, should be okay to update now.
<stunner> ok seems i am up to date
<ghil> good :)
<stunner> yeah
<stunner> ok man is manual top what is running and sudo is run something correct?
<ghil> sudo is running something as administrator, or as we call it, root.
<stunner> ok
<ghil> but the rest is great.
<stunner> reminds me of my old dos days :D
<ghil> yeah :) most of the things you can do without the command line, but it's more efficient and quick, so a lot of us rely on it for most things.
<stunner> is there a way to get a live konsolea konsole that tells me what im system is doing ?
<stunner> yeah and i do like it its just confusing if you dont understand what you are doing :D
<ghil> yeah, but you'll get there. We've all begun somewhere. :)
<stunner> yeah i know
<stunner> how come my standart browser wont load the urls that i want to open from the chat? i set fiorefox in firefox as default do i need to do that somewhere else as well?
<ghil> depends on what you are using to connect to IRC>
<stunner> quuassel was already installed
<excalibr> stunner, what does it use to launch the url?
<stunner> rekonq
<excalibr> might want to look for alternative entries in /etc/alternatives
<ghil> I'm reading there was a Quassel bug that ignored the browser, so might be that too. I suggest changing anyway to something better! try Xchat fo GUI or IRSSI if you want to experiment with CLI.
<ghil> but I strongly suggests going with GUI first while you familiarise yourself. :p
<stunner> i am new excalibr i understand you gave me a path but how i get there and than look for something i dont could you tell me what i need to do
<excalibr> When you use plasma-desktop, how do you hide the titlebar for maximized app window just like in plasma-netbook?
<stunner> ahh ok well it was already installed though i went with it
<excalibr> stunner, ls -l /etc/alternatives/xxx-www-browser
<excalibr> x-www-browser
<excalibr> where does it point to?
<stunner> /usr/bin/rekonq
<stunner> and i need to change it to firefox is my quess?
<stunner> quick question /usr is my home directory?
<excalibr> stunner, correct. change it with sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-brower
<stunner> update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x-www-brower
<excalibr> x-www-browser
<stunner> oops
<stunner> what is the difference between auto and manual mode?
<ghil> usr isn't your home. /home is your home.
<MangaKaDenza> I got a question about repositories
<ghil> yes MangaKaDenza?
<MangaKaDenza> is there a command line way to see which ones I'm using atm?
<Trel> How do I use different themes for lightdm? I don't see any way to configure it?
<MangaKaDenza> Trel: it should be configurable in the control panel
<Trel> MangaKaDenza: with two options, icons or no icons, that's not exactly an appearance change
<MangaKaDenza> Trel: well, I'd install some themes then
<MangaKaDenza> they should be findable in muon package manager
<MangaKaDenza> just search for lightdm
<Trel> MangaKaDenza: I don't even see any results for lightdm themes in google...
<excalibr> stunner, im not so sure but I think it pertains to how the alternative systems handles the link when it no longer exists (as packages removed or installed). just select auto there just to be safe
<MangaKaDenza> try muon
<Trel> (synaptic ok, or have to be muon?)
<stunner> @excalibr thx
<MangaKaDenza> Trel: well, any package manager should work
<Trel> I much prefer the UI of synaptic
<MangaKaDenza> but I like muon, as it doesn't lock dpkg when its used
<Trel> MangaKaDenza: ok, I tried muon and synaptic, there's not a single theme for lightdm
<Trel> I am I missing something?
<SonikkuAmerica> You can pick a greeter type (unity-greeter, lightdm-gtk-greeter, ...)
<Trel> greeters are not themes
<Trel> Why exactly is KDM being depricated in favor of lightdm?  It seems like it's not quite ready for prime time.
<MangaKaDenza> Trel: standardization I guess
<Trel> It seems like a rather bad idea considering how much customization is lost.
<Trel> I'll be right back, I'm testing something
<stunner> hey ghil i asked before if there is a live konsole that i can follow while my system is doing something dont know if you missed it
<MangaKaDenza> stunner: er, could you clarify?
<MangaKaDenza> I might be able to help
<stunner> sure
<MangaKaDenza> so... what do you want to do exactly?
<stunner> i want to install a program with muon and it just pops up a window where i need to type my password than the window is gone and it does stuff and a while later the program is there i just was wondering if you can follow along what it is doing in the background
<ghil> oh I did not see the message: stunner: depends on what it is doing, but most of the time if you start something on the terminal, it will verbose, so you will be able to follow along.
<ghil> so for exemple: instead of installing it with muon, install it in CLI with the commandd sudo apt-get install yourapphereeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ghil> herr....the multiple e was weird, I think Synergy is having hickups. :p
<MangaKaDenza> I was just about to ask about that
<stunner> i would do it but i dont know ernough to figure this sudo apt-get to do it manually
<stunner> i just want to install xchat like you suggested
<ghil> it's really simple. when you know what you want to install, type sudo (root access) apt-get (the actual download program) install (duh) xchat
<ghil> so in short: sudo apt-get install xchat
<ghil> and watch it fly by. Muon and Synaptic are just front ends for apt-get after all.
<stunner> ahh so it looks randomly for xchat in the internet and installs it? without knowing the actuall location of it?
<ghil> not randomly. it will look in the repositories on the internet (you have a list of those in /etc/apt/sources.list) and will look only there.
<stunner> ahh ok now it makes more sense
<ghil> most of the distributions maintain repositories of programs ready to be installed on that particular distribution.
<stunner> so sudo apt-get install xchat?
<ghil> so you don't have to compile everything manually, which would be a pain. :P yes.
<stunner> seems simple enough
<ghil> it is really simple.
<ghil> it's actually a lot less complicated than windows.
<stunner> well that was the way i was thinking that it needs to know where to look but if it has a library than it all makes more sense
<ghil> exactly
<stunner> well that was easy :D
<ghil> :)
<stunner> i need to restart i shall return hopefully :D
<stunner> yaya
<stunner> yay
<ghil> nice :)
<stunner> ok and now get rid of quassel hmm sudo apt-XXX irc ckient?
<stunner> no something with dev null
<ghil> sudo apt-get remove quassel
<ghil> gotta go to sleep though, but I'm sure someone else will take over. Night everyone :)
<stunner> thank you ghil good night
<stunner> top tells me 3 users one is guest one is me one root?
<Daskreech> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Daskreech> MangaKaDenza: you can see your repos in the /etc/ dir
<Daskreech> stunner: yuo have a guest user?
<stunner> well on my login sreen i could choose guest but i dont have the need for one really
<stunner> i was just wondering top said i have 3 users
<stunner> top - 00:15:57 up 46 min,  3 users,  load average: 0.06, 0.17, 0.30
<valorie> stunner: root is a user too
<stunner> yeah my question was just is that the amount of all users or the logged in ones?
<valorie> root is always in the background running various things
<valorie> I have 3 users as well, so I assume that is root, me and guest
<stunner> ok good to know i am just new to this so i see those things and some bell rings in my head :D
<valorie> there is a funny old command `whoami` which tells you who are logged in as
<valorie> yes, if you remember msdos or cp/m, lots of the cli will seem familiar
<stunner> oh yes i remember
<stunner> dos 4.0 i had 40 mb hdd on my 286 with midi sound :D
<valorie> also, if you have linux-only questions and no one answers here, I understand that ##linux is a good chan
<valorie> here on freenode
<valorie> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<valorie> lots of very knowledgeable people here, though
<stunner>  thanks have to check that out although i am not quite sure if i can distinguish the difference quite jet what is kubuntu and linux specific :D
<valorie> sure
<stunner> darn it still rekonq i though it was set to firefox now
<valorie> it took me a good long while to figure out how the community is structured
<valorie> you can set this in systemsettings
<valorie> and try alt+f2 (krunner) to find stuff
<valorie> Default applications is what you want
<stunner> hey as long you understand they (the people that know things) are people like you and be nice to them
<valorie> in systemsettings
<valorie> yup
<valorie> I started hanging out in the linuxchix IRC when I was still using windows, just to get oriented
<valorie> from there I found freenode, and the KDE and Kubuntu channels
<stunner> sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser is what i did before
<valorie> ok, I've never used that command
<valorie> so dunno
<valorie> systemsettings is well laid out
<stunner> but as i see it didnt change it in kde(?)
<valorie> that could be
<valorie> dunno
<stunner> well i changet it in the systemsettings
<valorie> also, you might have to log out and back into KDE to have it 'take'
<stunner> i restarted the system before
<valorie> ok
<jalcine> stunner: Linux is like your brian, Kubuntu's more like the flesh and bones that make you what you are.
<jalcine> For an analogy
<valorie> restart is rarely necessary
<jalcine> Some would say Linux is probably the nervous system
<stunner> yeah but i had to
<valorie> ok
<jalcine> Also, stunner, did you check System Settings > Default Applications ?
<stunner> yeah its just konsole and kde seem to be working together but not
<stunner> yeah i just changed it there
<jalcine> Ah, sorry, didn't see the backlog.
<stunner> all good
<jalcine> is it happening when you click on a link in Konsole or are you just trying to reconfigure `x-www-browser`?
<stunner> oh man irc its been a long time
<stunner> no before i was on quassel irc client and links in quassel was opening in requon or something like that so i asked how to change that and someone told me to use the x-www-browser to change that but kde seemed to not chenged it
<stunner> xchat doesnt seem to open a browser at all when i click a link
<valorie> xchat is a standalone application, not part of KDE
<valorie> you probably have to configure that within xchat
 * valorie favors Konversation
<stunner> yeah i found an option but i have no clue how to set it up i need to do some research on that
<stunner> atm its set to opera it seems
<valorie> interesting
<valorie> I haven't tried opera for years
<stunner> !opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<ubottu> stunner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<stunner>  !opera -remote 'openURL(%s)'
<ubottu> stunner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> the bot doesn't take arguments, I guess
<stunner> nope lol
<valorie> since opera is also a standalone application, ubottu is unlikely to know much anyway
<jalcine> stunner: that's within Quassel's settings, I'd presume.
<valorie> the longer I use KDE, the more I tend to stick to KDE apps
<jalcine> Konversation's more tightly knit with KDE and respects KDE's desktop settings for opening links
<valorie> except chromium
<stunner> i like xchat seems to be not so cutesie
<jalcine> hopefuly, that'll change with Qt5 and the new Web rendering engine
<valorie> for some reason, I took a dislike to xchat a long time ago
<stunner> it works for what i need it seems to me a simple irc client
<valorie> but choices are there for all of us, which is one of the great things about linux
<jalcine> stunner: I'd point you in the direction of Konversation, then. It's simpler and gets things done.
<stunner> its just different from windows need some time to get used to it
<jalcine> I use both Konversation and weechat, but spend more time in Konversation
<valorie> konvi <3
<stunner> hmm ok lets see if i remember how to get it installed
<jalcine> stunner: cli or gui?
<valorie> heh
<stunner> cli gui?
<stunner> hehe
<stunner_> hehe
<stunner_> nah i miss the sidebar :D
<stunner> i stay with xchat for now
<jalcine> stunner_: Konversation has that, you'd have to move the tabs to the left in the settings
<jalcine> by default, it's at the top (iirc)
<stunner> i gotta check it oout
<valorie> !konversation
<valorie> piffle
<stunner> lol
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<valorie> pfff
<valorie> !info konversation
<ubottu> konversation (source: konversation): user friendly Internet Relay Chat (IRC) client for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5~rc1+git20130415-0ubuntu1 (saucy), package size 623 kB, installed size 2812 kB
<valorie> not what i wanted to know, ubottu
<jalcine> the app docs are online for most of KDE's apps, no?
<stunner> but i am proud of myself got my firefox running with my windows profile skype to work (i think)  now i need to see how i get sc2 to work and vnc
<valorie> http://userbase.kde.org/Konversation
<valorie> sc2 works well; the kubuntu packagers often use it to build stuff
<valorie> jalcine: yep; but ubottu doesn't seem to know about 'em
<stunner> we are talking about starcraft 2?
<stunner> sorry if i confused you
<jalcine> lol
<jalcine> stunner: konversation has its docs online at http://docs.kde.org/development/en/extragear-network/konversation/index.html
<stunner> ok i will check it out but not now
<valorie> ah, that is the online amazon.com system
<stunner> i saw playonlinux supposed to work
<valorie> !playonlinux
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<stunner> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.1-1 (saucy), package size 1578 kB, installed size 3954 kB
<greasyfat> wtf is dif bettwen kbuntu and regular ubuntu
<valorie> the difference is KDE vs Unity desktop
<greasyfat> ahhh
<greasyfat> yeah unity is adware lol
<valorie> there are also lots of other 'flavors' of ubuntu
<greasyfat> maybei shud switch
<valorie> xubuntu, lubuntu, etc.
<jalcine> stunner: check the wine-hq site for compatibility of SC2 on Ubuntu
<stunner> yeah i have read about it already but its getting later in the day and so therefore i will do it tomorrow
<jalcine> no problem
<stunner> i am just enjoying my achievements for the day lol
<jalcine> g'day stunner :)
<stunner> oops konversation was still open
<stunner> i will stay for a while still
<stunner> i wont go to bed for a while just not in the mood for more stuff right now
<stunner> !mozilla-xremote-client -a firefox 'openURL(%s,new-tab)'
<ubottu> stunner: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stunner> url handler for xchat just in case someone needs it
<Daskreech> :)
<Daskreech> stunner: Wiki it!
<stunner> no i got it to work
<stunner> i just forget how irc works lol
<stunner> its been like 6 years
<Programmer_> anyone here?
<stunner> i am but i dont think i can help you much
<Programmer_> hmmm
<Programmer_> Well I was wondering how how do i get the application tabs
<Programmer_> like right click in a window title bar and select, tab to window
<Fa_1> good morning + happy new year :) - does somebody know whats wrong with ~/.xsession-errors since 13.10(?) it's almost empty now
<stunner> i have no idea sorry
<valorie> stunner: Daskreech meant find the wiki article and add that command so others can find it
<Daskreech> Programmer_: which application is this?
<Programmer_> its now one
<Programmer_> like when you right click on an application's title bar
<Daskreech> Fa_1: Maybe you stopped having session errors?
<valorie> not many people will search the logs of this channel for anything about xchat, since it isn't a KDE application
<Programmer_> there is an open for "More options"
<Daskreech> Programmer_: You right click on the application abr
<Programmer_> an application's window titlebar...
<valorie> that works for me in Konversation
<valorie> should work in any KDE application
<Daskreech> Programmer_: what do you get when youright click on the title bar?
<stunner> ahh
<Fa_1> Daskreech: that would be cool (: but no. even in this case there should be some kind of output in
<stunner> yeah i am new to this linux thing :D
<stunner> sorry daskreech i will see what i can find
<Programmer_> move to desktop, minimize, maximize, etc.
<Daskreech> Fa_1: When was the file last touched?
<Daskreech> Programmer_: what window display manager are you using?
<Programmer_> the default?
<Programmer_> oh nvm, i think oxygen is the only thing that has this option
<Fa_1> Daskreech: 11minutes ago (like it should be on - session start) .. i think that ubuntu has made some changes and the output will now end somewhere else.. but i dont know the right path
<Daskreech> Fa_1: Oh. that's bad
<Daskreech> Programmer_: Ah
<Programmer_> you see it?
<Fa_1> ohh .. found it ... its now in ~/.cache/upstart/startkde.log :/
<bogfrog> anyone Know where I can get a lst of non-devel communty websites  for Kubuntu and KDE? :Please
<valorie> bogfrog: are you looking for the userbase stuff?
<valorie> http://userbase.kde.org
<valorie> there is also the community wiki: http://community.kde.org
<valorie> ah, did you see my answer to you, bogfrog?
<bogfrog> sorry had to logout I just visited and i'll start at the userbase thanK you valorie
<valorie> cool
<valorie> also:
<valorie> there is also the community wiki: http://community.kde.org
<stunner> can i run 2 sudo apt-get paralell
<valorie> no, but you can do sudo command && sudo command-two
<binali> Hi people))
<valorie> I often do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<valorie> also: up-arrow gets you to commands you've used before
<binali> How can I install network-manager for Kubuntu 13.10 ?
<valorie> big time-saver
<valorie> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework (daemon and userspace tools). In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.8.0-0ubuntu22 (saucy), package size 589 kB, installed size 1940 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<binali> I lost it.
<valorie> sudo apt-get install network-manager
<valorie> binali ^^^
<stunner> hmm sudo apt-get install network-manager?
<binali> Not working!
<stunner> damn it too late but i am proud of myself
<valorie> binali: what is the error message?
<binali> apt install it for GNOME.
<valorie> I'm sorry, what?
<binali> And, it not working in KDE.
<valorie> I see
<binali> gir1.2-gnomebluetooth-1.0 gnome-bluetooth gnome-user-share network-manager network-manager-gnome
<binali> but, i need network-manager-kde
<binali> q
<binali> with plasma widget.
<valorie> the widget is called Network Management
<valorie> so that isn't a standalone application, it's just a widget
<valorie> do you see the cashew on one end of your task bar?
<binali> hmm
<valorie> click that and "add widget"
<binali> okay.. i try
<stunner> hmm when the program i want to install is not in the lib how do i get it with the console anyway?
<valorie> doesn't it offer to download it for you?
<stunner> E: Unable to locate package 7zip
<valorie> !info 7zip
<ubottu> Package 7zip does not exist in saucy
<valorie> ah, of course -- that's a windows application
<James0r> do i need to do anything special to get conky to work well in kde? the configs i've tried so far are showing up with black borders or all black
<binali> I lost network managment widget for Plasma(
<stunner> found it
<stunner> !playonlinux
<stunner> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.1-1 (saucy), package size 1578 kB, installed size 3954 kB
<binali> thanks for all))
<valorie> binali: success?
<apb1963> I'm getting an error from kwin.  Screenshot here: http://snag.gy/xfJKN.jpg
<binali> yes)) i installed network-manager and plasma-widget-networkmanagement
<valorie> wonderful!
<stunner> nice
<binali> Thank You, man))
<binali> I have bug, can you help me again?)
<valorie> hehe, not a man!
<binali> =)
<valorie> sure, this channel is always here to help kubuntu users
<binali> I love Kubuntu)))
<binali> How can I enable Mobile broadband automaticaly?
<binali> Checkbox is unchecked
<valorie> binali: explain exactly what you want to do
<binali> excuse me for grammatical errors
<valorie> that isn't a problem, but I don't understand what you want to do
<valorie> are you going to be using your cell phone to connect to the internet often, or always?
<binali_> http://i60.fastpic.ru/big/2014/0102/38/294c16572e3f864ea2a85de4a9af7538.jpeg that's my problem
<valorie> and when you "edit connections, can you enable Mobile Broadband?
<binali_> yes i can.. but i need to activate mobile broadband automatically
<valorie> once it's checked, that's done, right?
<valorie> I've never even tried that, so dunno
<binali_> yes))
<valorie> !mobile
<valorie> pfff
<binali_> =)))
<binali_> I ask this question google)
<valorie> http://userbase.kde.org/NetworkManagement might help
<binali_> Thank you so much!
<valorie> np
<stunner> grumph
<stunner> is theer a way to give a programm root access prior to starting it?
<James0r> how can i install a skz plasmoid? oxygen system monitor in particular
<valorie> stunner, there is, but why would you want that?
<valorie> dangerous move
<stunner> i know i was just wondering
<stunner> because playonlinux needs to mount my dvd drive and it always gives an error
<valorie> James0r: skz files are discussed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1058354
<stunner> but i guess i check the irc tomorrow noone awake theer atm
<valorie> seems like it would be better to automatically mount your dvd drive
<valorie> rather than start up playonlinux as root
<James0r> valorie: thanks
<valorie> stunner: check out `man mount`
<stunner> was just an idea but playonnlinux states it will ask me for root but never does
<stunner> i did
<valorie> I believe there is a file you can edit to get that auto-mounted
<valorie> James0r: np
<valorie> stunner: this thread might help - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1421324
<valorie> maybe this one also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1828145
<stunner> just quick question in file manager i can access the dvdrom just fine does that mean its mounted or is that something else
<valorie> yes, if you can see it in Dolphin, it is mounted
<stunner> yeah i can
<stunner> so it is mounted i think its something playonlinux or wine specific
<stunner> i will ask them tomorrow
<valorie> I think there is a wine chan
<stunner> there is a playonlinux chan as well but noone home atm :D
<valorie> #winehq
<valorie> oh, ok
<valorie> I would expect all things gamer to be well supported here on freenode
<valorie> http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-10879-unable_to_find_CDROM.html might shed light as well
<valorie> http://askubuntu.com/questions/37219/how-do-i-mount-cd-rom-at-media-cdrom0
<valorie> oh, google has lotsa stuff for ya
<stunner> no disrespect but i can google also :D
<valorie> heh
<stunner> i tried that but wasnt helpfull for me
<valorie> ok
<stunner> but i do appreciate it
<stunner> very helpfull
<valorie> you'd be surprised how many people google for stuff seemingly unrelated
<stunner> yeah i am usually good at finding things
<valorie> when they finally frame the question, I google it for them, and they think I know what I'm talking about!
<valorie> viola!
<valorie> hardest bit being coming up with the right question
<stunner> but some stuff esp linux is new to me so its hard to get the right question but it seems like the exact problem is hard to find
<valorie> yup
<stunner> gotta love lmgtfy.com though :D
<valorie> heh
<valorie> as long as it is used in good fun, rather than passive-agressively
<stunner> sure
<stunner> i do this with my mum alot :D
<valorie> :-)
<stunner> atleast she learned how to use a smartphone
<valorie> I had my dad using the internet, until his mental state went down
<stunner> anyway its bedtiime now cya later
<valorie> that was hard to watch
<valorie> niters, stunner
<stunner> my dad is scared of the internet
<stunner> cya
<cjae> does anyone know if trim is enabled on ssd in 13.10?
<valorie> cjae: looks like it isn't default yet: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/trim
<cjae> haha youre here too
<cjae> ok guess Ill have to do it, thanks again
<valorie> sure, we're part of KDE as well as part of ubuntu
<cjae> valorie: do you have the kde-ufw firewall as well? the one that show in system-settings?
<cjae> it is enabled by default in kde-linux-mint
<jalcine> !kde-ufw
<jalcine> !info ufw-kde
<ubottu> Package ufw-kde does not exist in saucy
<jalcine> !info kde-ufw
<ubottu> Package kde-ufw does not exist in saucy
<jalcine> hmm
<jalcine> cjae: are you using Kubuntu or Debian?
<jalcine> because kde-ufw doesn't exist
<cjae> kubuntu
<jalcine> I know there's a plug-in for KDE that has ufw (I use it myself) but it's not packaged yet
<cjae> yes that may not be exact name
<jalcine> !info python-ufw
<ubottu> python-ufw (source: ufw): Uncomplicated FireWall Python modules. In component main, is optional. Version 0.33-0ubuntu4 (saucy), package size 44 kB, installed size 247 kB
<cjae> right but that one doesnt fit into system settings right?
<jalcine> it does
<jalcine> wait, no not python-ufw
<jalcine> I think it's on the list of things to package
<cjae> I complied it before but it never actually set ufw
<cjae> its been on there awhile
<cjae> it is setup on linuxmint kde but I cannot get it to work with kubuntu
<cjae> not sure if I still have my .deb I created
<valorie> sorry, cjae
<valorie> was afk for a bit
<cjae> no sweat :-)
<valorie> we lack the manpower so far to get kde-ufw working well enough to be packaged, as i understand it
<valorie> that includes testing, of course
<valorie> volunteer to test if you are interested!
<cjae> Well I would but my expertise is too limited to be of any use. I wanted a simple allow all outgoing and a reject all incoming setup.
<valorie> ok; /me heads to bed
<jonah> Hi can anyone please help getting my monitors set up right? I have two Samsung SyncMaster 2343nw displays using Twinview. One is using DVI but the other has a DVI to VGA adaptor and I can't get a high enough resolution on it. The resoution should be 2048x1152 for both... I've tried adding lines to xorg.conf etc but can't get it to work.
<cjae> jonah: addtional drivers? like nvidia driver? Do you play games?
<jonah> cjae: no I don't play games. I do have the nvidia drivers installed. nvidia-settings also is unable to get me the higher resolution on the second screen.
<cjae> then why is default not good enough?
<cjae> there is 3d and multimonitor support out of the box
<cjae> which works great for my hdmi tv
<cjae> I havent had to use nvidia driver for some time now
<jonah> cjae: hi thanks - the default is giving a lower resolution that which the monitor is supposed to have, so text is blocky and the display doens't look right
<jonah> cjae: my first monitor is fine and looks good, the second monitor looks bad...
<cjae> and it does let you choose different resolution?
<jonah> cjae: it'll let me choose different ones, but they're all lower than the default it is supposed to run at which should be 2048x1152
<cjae> http://www.dumpt.com/img/viewer.php?file=by3kytxduily5lqz8yqh.png
<cjae> oic
<jonah> cjae: hi thanks - I've also tried that, but again it offers 2048x1152 for the 1st monitor which is great but the second monitor only has lower resolutions
<cjae> sorry I havent had to use xorg.conf for awhile. I would think you might have trouble finding help with it here too. since they are moving away from that standard
<cjae> #xorg?
<cjae> I am assumming that you know the system settings do nothing to the nvidia driver as well.
 * cjae is surprised to see this
<netrunner_> hallo
<DRECKSACK> hallo
<DRECKSACK> uiu
<DRECKSACK> huiohuo
<DRECKSACK> yyuigy
<DRECKSACK> yugiy
<DRECKSACK> ijohui
<DRECKSACK> iu
<FloodBotK1> DRECKSACK: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DRECKSACK> byu
<cjae> what is wromg with my desktop search 13.10 always idle
<ichhens> lmksdngajhb
<ichhens> +
<cjae> man is google search crappy now
<DRECKSACK> uhhi
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<oscarr> BluesKaj: strange that noone is talking here
<oscarr> what you think ?
<oscarr> all are trying to get kubuntu working ... and has no time to talk ?
<BluesKaj> lots of lurkers oscarr, but if you have a question about kubuntu , just ask
<Tm_T> oh, this is not a chit chat channel, that's happening in #kubuntu-offtopic
<oscarr> BluesKaj: on my two machines on 13.10 i have strange KDE screen crashes ... black screen... with working windows .... but without of frames. it looks like windowdecorator and manager crashes how to check that ?
<BluesKaj> oscarr, have you updated and upgraded lately ?
<oscarr> yes
<oscarr> i think it could be because of graphics driver ... im using nvidia driver ... not noveau
<BluesKaj> graphics cards / drivers , sudo lshw -C video, look at the line configuration
<yazeed> When I have upgraded to nvidia in kubuntu 13.10, the kubuntu splash no longer gets shown :|
<yazeed> it basically misses the plymouth
<BluesKaj> do you get the login screen right after grub ...faster boot?
<BluesKaj> I was using the nouveau driver on 13.10 and it worked well ...installing the 319 driver now , we'll see if I have the dame problems , yazeed , oscarr
<BluesKaj> same
<fedor> Прмвет всем!
<yazeed> BluesKaj, thanks :D i don't get the login screen right after grub, it just shows a stupid version of plymouth
<BluesKaj> !ru | fedor
<ubottu> fedor: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> think jockey is going to fail here , will have to do it vis cli or muon
<BluesKaj> via
<oscarr> BluesKaj: the problem popups sometimes .. probably is connected with Opengl ... because it popups sometimes when launching 3d game ... but not only ... sometimes im going away from kb .. and after hours .. when i coming back i have only black screen with mouse pointer.
<BluesKaj> use xrandr with OpenGL , oscarr
<BluesKaj> instead of native
<BluesKaj> oscarr, which nvidia driver are you using ?
<BluesKaj> oscarr,I have the 319 driver installed here , no problems so far
<BluesKaj> installed it on the desktop ,this laptop uses intel
<lordievader> Good afternoon.'
<BluesKaj> hi lordievader
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj, how are you doing?
<BluesKaj> good thanks lordievader , and you ?
<lordievader> Doing good, BluesKaj :)
<monkeyjuice> you need to take this to offtopic ;) lol
<BluesKaj> greetings are allowed
<monkeyjuice> ok great
<xixor> BluesKaj: dang, it's cold
<gino_> ciao
<gino_> atlas!
<gino_> !atlas
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: things seem alot better with kde
<eagles0513875> but my questino is how do i know if nepomuk and konadi is working right as there were some dbg package dependency issue
<eagles0513875> issues
<lordievader> !it | gino_
<ubottu> gino_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> sorry eagles0513875, I don't use either one
<BluesKaj> have them turned off in session management
<eagles0513875> hey guys i am running kde from the kde ppa and i had some issues with the dbg packages and dependencies can anyone tell me if akonadi will still work from the ppa package if the dbg packages are not installed?
<gino_> disney
<gino_> hallo
<gino_> isney!
<gino_> disney!
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Aren't the dbg packages debug packages?
<eagles0513875> lordievader: i got a strange error in kmail about akonadi lets see if it will pop up again
<eagles0513875> lordievader: seems fine now will let you know if it happens again
<lordievader> eagles0513875: Note, I know nothing about akonadi/nepomuk/kmail. I don't think I'm the right guy to ask.
<eagles0513875> lordievader: was asking the room in general
<eagles0513875> lordievader: just so i understand backports are basically stable releases of lets say updated versions of kde etc
<lordievader> eagles0513875: I was talking about your message at 15:38.
<eagles0513875> ahh ok \
<lordievader> eagles0513875: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Backporting
<eagles0513875> lordievader: solved the dependency issues with akonadi dbg stuff
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm using 12.04. Has anyone updated KDE with the backport ppa?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I didn't want to chance it, since things are pretty stable.
<eagles0513875> Poisoned_Dragon: im on 13.10 and i just updated it to the ppa version and things really improved for me was having alot of issues with the default 13.10 version
<Poisoned_Dragon> What version is KDE in 13.10?
<Poisoned_Dragon> 12.04 is 4.8.x
<eagles0513875> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<eagles0513875> Poisoned_Dragon: not sure but the latest version in the ppa is 4.12
<eagles0513875> Poisoned_Dragon: it was 4.11
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ah, gotcha.
<Poisoned_Dragon> 4.11 was that buggy?
<eagles0513875> Poisoned_Dragon: on this laptop yes
<eagles0513875> im finding 12 more stable tbh
<eagles0513875> lots of issues i was seeing arent occuring
<Poisoned_Dragon> Maybe I should chance it. I do get crashes with KDE on certain tasks.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Repeatable but, not crippling.
<Poisoned_Dragon> nothing a reboot command in terminal can't fix.
<eagles0513875> Poisoned_Dragon: maybe so but it was issues not really with stability for me but apps not doing as they should
<eagles0513875> kmail after a while wouldnt open emails for me sometimes closing and reopening would fix it but other times it wouldnt
<eagles0513875> i would have to elave it closed for some time first then open it again
<eagles0513875> Poisoned_Dragon: i don tthink anything would make the backports repo unless it was stable
<Poisoned_Dragon> Meh, I would have purged kmail for thunderbird. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> As it is, rekonq is gone.
<Poisoned_Dragon> oops... this is drifting to off-topic.
<rberg>  anybody here know how to prevent notifications from stealing focus? I have stealing prevention set to high already, but quassel and kmail notifications still steal focus
<Poisoned_Dragon> just those 2?
<rberg> probably more, but those are the 2 I get a lot of notifications from
<rberg> in "edit window-specific settings" what type of window would a notification be? Dialog?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... not sure. Still a little green with KDE.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm usually an xfce guy.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Also, I don't use Quassel. And I'm tempted to purge kmail
<rberg> Poisoned_Dragon: some times I find restarting akonadi helps when kmail gets weird
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I like my thunderbird. :(
<rberg>  ohh I may have missed some of that conversation
<drecksack> cdsc
<drecksack> rth
<m_tadeu> hi...after installing the nvidia drivers, all fonts got really small....how to solve this?
<soee_> m_tadeu: resolution change or font size changed ?
<m_tadeu> soee_: the resolution is the same....the fonts that show up are really really small
<rberg> m_tadeu: what does X think is your displays DPI? run 'xdpyinfo | grep resolution'
<rberg> last time I had that problem was a long time ago, I had to force the dpi setting for X
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rberg> m_tadeu: also hold ctrl and mouse wheel up will often increase your font size..  you may need to do that to read the output of the command above
<m_tadeu> ok...fixed by adding Options "DPI" "96x96" in xorg.conf
<m_tadeu> now another detail arises to fix....font anti-aliasing doesn't seem to be working, so fonts look really "squary"
<Simone> hello
<Simone> i'm installing kubuntu!
<Simone> can i install chrome?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is there a way to reduce the brightness of video overlay globaly?
<Poisoned_Dragon> *globally
<Poisoned_Dragon> Videos look brigher in local players but appear normal in flash.
<rerf> vmfd
<rerf> гы
<rerf> аоххахоадвы
<rerf> jklfdsa;fdkl
<FloodBotK1> rerf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I know I can adjust it in player, but it seems like a system setting.
<rerf> i don't know english, lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!111111111111111
 * Poisoned_Dragon facepalms.
<Unit193> !ru | rerf
<ubottu> rerf: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, ok... the problem isn't brightness. The video overlay is over saturated.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I can drop the saturation in player. but, is there a global xorg or kde setting for that?
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh, it's both. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh well... I fixed it in my video player options. I can deal...
<eagles0513875> hey all
<eagles0513875> lordievader: well i cant be happier now :)
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, other than the track/touchpad what else does the project neon kde version do for you?
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: somehow i get a higher resolution then on kde version taht is released and in ppa
<eagles0513875> also i can adjust the resolution which i cannot do in system settings on the kubuntu versions
<BluesKaj> really? I have several resolutions available and it's not a fancy graphics card
<BluesKaj> of course the top one is 1366x768
<BluesKaj> altho the HDMI out provides 1920x1080 on the TV
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i have no resolutions
<eagles0513875> i need to test if i can output to a 2nd monitor
<eagles0513875> as that wasnt working
<BluesKaj> what's the graphics card and driver?
<xixor> so much of that is driver dependent
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: i think its an intel one
<eagles0513875> ya intel actually
<BluesKaj> i915 driver? , lspci -k |grep -A 2 VGA
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875,^
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) that is what my graphics is so i have no idea what model
<BluesKaj> eagles0513875, did you run the command above ? , you should see the driver in the list
<eagles0513875> BluesKaj: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)         Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fa82 00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)
<eagles0513875> thats all that comes up BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> ok , that's strange
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go ..later
<eagles0513875> ya so i am not totally sure what i have
<ChogyDan> what is the "proper" way to install restricted nvidia drivers?
<soee> ChogyDan: you can use Additional Display Driver to activate them
<wafflejock> yeah believe System -> Additional Drivers in Kubuntu
<ChogyDan> ok, I found it, thanks folks
#kubuntu 2014-01-03
<shadowbroker> hello. i'm on kubuntu 13.10. i've tried adding chinese as a second keyboard layout, but no matter what i do, i can't get the keyboard to switch from english to chinese
<shadowbroker> i'm currently in Keyboard Settings, I added the layout called "Chinese" and added shortcuts to switch to either English or Chinese
<shadowbroker> but they do not work :/ and selecting Chinese from the task bar doesn't switch either. it's always stuck on English
<shadowbroker> any ideas?
<valorie> perhaps run it from the cli and watch the output?
<valorie> not sure how you figure what command to issue though
<shadowbroker> i dont know how to change the keyboard settings from cli either :|
<valorie> mmmm, too bad our guy from Hong Kong isn't here; I'm sure he knows how to switch
<valorie> this might shed some light? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1551403
<valorie> and possibly: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7021111/kde-how-do-i-find-and-switch-current-globar-keyboard-layout-from-cli
<valorie> although it's sorta old
<Poisoned_Dragon> Does anyone know how to alter settings governing video overlay?
<shadowbroker> i keep reading posts about 13.10 breaking language support, almost completely for some languages
<shadowbroker> yet this has been known for months and not fixed? O.o i find that hard to believe
<valorie> shadowbroker: we'd welcome help on that
<valorie> there is a person working to fix, but it's a big job
<valorie> remember that this is a community produced distro
<shadowbroker> unfortuntely i wouldnt know where to start on such a thing :(
<valorie> if you have the time, we'll work with you
<valorie> we all start out as beginners
<shadowbroker> true. i need to finish school first. maybe then i'll have enough time to contribute
<valorie> cool
<valorie> most of what is done in foss is because somebody wants something fixed enough to learn how to do that
<valorie> practically our whole packaging team at one time was a buncha high school teens
<shadowbroker> lol
<shadowbroker> gonna try relogging to see if i missed something that needed to be restarted
<valorie> now that they are in or done with college, they work upstream as well as packaging
<daniel1> Hi, heres my story: I duist upgraded to the current version where I found the new muon discover. It so not bad but why in the flying hell does frigging nobody tests his developed program with the standart dark themes/schemes like obsidian coast, zion rev. and so on ?? The values I set do not apply to muons bg of the buttons therefore I have a forced white button with a light colored text that is given by the
<daniel1> scheme. ;/
<xixor> I seriously doubt those are rigorously tested
<Poisoned_Dragon> um...
<Poisoned_Dragon> The themes only effect the panes and, maybe the windows.
<daniel1> and the buttons too
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'm using Obsidian Coast now. Looks great
<daniel1> the buttons too ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Granted, I'm on 12.04...
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup
<daniel1> your using muon discover ?
<xixor> muon discover is a window that you probably use like what.... once a blue moon?  don't worry about it
<Poisoned_Dragon> muon discover?
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, you're not talking about the package manager?
<xixor> file a bug with Canonical/kubuntu and move on
<daniel1> Well but this does not matter to me that much. I'd rather know how I can fix this without recompiling. I gues qt's ability of qss can fix this but how can I set specific programs to start allways with a specific qss applied ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, it's a third party front end.
<xixor> ah, sorry, I thought muon discover was muon
<Poisoned_Dragon> nope
<xixor> well, apple, android/google, and microsoft have an app store-like interface, so looks like someone wanted to copy it for KDE too
<Poisoned_Dragon> could always file a bug with cyberspace.
<Poisoned_Dragon> https://launchpad.net/~cyberspace
<Poisoned_Dragon> they're in charge of that project.
<daniel1> Hell I cant even find the spot where I have to submit the bug.
<valorie> submit a bug for what exactly?
 * valorie read up, but am confused
<daniel1> muon discover
<Poisoned_Dragon> the look of Muon Discovey is not complying with theme settings.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Apparently...
<valorie> daniel1: try ubuntubug --muon-discover in the cli
<daniel1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/muon this one right ?
<valorie> or just go to bugs.kde.org
<valorie> and file it there
<Poisoned_Dragon> why are you filing a bug with Muon?
<valorie> yes, that's the right place; discover bugs are in with the rest of muon
<Poisoned_Dragon> Really?
<Poisoned_Dragon> huh.....
<daniel1> Because the buttons of muon are not obeying to the styling, which they should.
<Poisoned_Dragon> What version of Kubuntu?
<daniel1> 13.10 , kde 4.11.3 I guess. I allways forget the command.
<xixor> the command to get the ubuntu version is ridiculous
<xixor> lsb_what? lsb_something? lsb_version ?
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's why I use inxi. :)
<BluesKaj> lsb_release -a
<xixor> cat /etc/debian_version is so easy
<Poisoned_Dragon> that too
<Poisoned_Dragon> but inxi makes it pretty
<BluesKaj> or -r
<daniel1> it is 13.10
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, out of my expertise.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Because of my chipset/gpu, I gotta stick with LTS. So, I know little about issues in kde 4.11
<xixor> Poisoned_Dragon: what chipset/gpu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Intel 82852/855GM
<Poisoned_Dragon> After kernel 3.5, I have issues with the laptop lid button.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's a common bug filed in launchpad and the forums.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Easier just to stay with LTS. If I'm feeling adventurous, I could install the quantal lts kernel package.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But I finally got kubuntu the way I like it. I don't feel like messing with i much more. Considering I'm more of an xfce guy, things seem to be working ok.
<xixor> ima install 4.12 to join the cool crowd
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> I thought about using the backports ppa.
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, I might just let things be.
<xixor> I never let things be.
<Trel> I'm having a few problems with themes on the latest KDE available in Kubuntu.   Are there any known issues right now that weren't in previous versions?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I usually don't either. But this laptop is very particular.
<Poisoned_Dragon> you should check out the bugs section of the backports ppa, launchpad site.
<BluesKaj> testing prerelase kubuntus is a hooby of sorts for me, stable id fine for thode who need it.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It might have come up
<BluesKaj> id-is
<Poisoned_Dragon> If I had a less temperamental setup, I'd go for it.
 * BluesKaj retrieves his glasses
<Poisoned_Dragon> But, not being able to use the latest kernel is bummer enough.
<Trel> Since upgrading KDE+Kubuntu, I'm having these issues http://imgur.com/a/UHiQy  (first two show how a window decoration is losing its gradient when a window is maximized)
<xixor> I haven't found a laptop that isn't tempermental with linux
<BluesKaj> my issue with linux is the lack of a comprehensive audio suite, there's too much chaos
<daniel1> Trel: I had this once too. There is shomewhere a option to disable the rendering of the gradients on maximized windows. Looks like it is enabled on your system.
<xixor> BluesKaj: agreed.  I'm having alsa problems on 13.10 I installed on my desktop last night
<Poisoned_Dragon> Surprisingly, my eeepc 701 has been pretty good.
<Trel> daniel1: any idea where, it must've been triggered when I upgraded kubuntu releases.
<xixor> BluesKaj: trying to track down if it's a phonon, pulseaudio, or alsa problem is .... frustrating.
<Poisoned_Dragon> The biggest issue is the low resolution of the lcd. Can't overcome that
<BluesKaj> xixor, which audio chip ?
<valorie> the problem is, that every effort to wrap up all of the linux audio, just makes another layer
<Trel> daniel1: I'll look around, that's easy enough.
<valorie> sort of a nightmare for all the a/v devels, all the time
<valorie> there are still people using OSS!
<xixor> BluesKaj: I'm not on the machine, I can't recall off the top of my head, the problem is that I have 3 audio devices, that all seem to work, just the ordering seems messed up... I think
<BluesKaj> alsa is perfectly capable and was until pulseaudio was forced down our throats
<Poisoned_Dragon> Could alsa handle multiple apps streaming audio at once?
<valorie> that isn't how I experienced it
<excalibr> When you use plasma-desktop, how do you hide the titlebar for maximized app window just like in plasma-netbook?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I thought it was a one at a time thing.
<valorie> but then I didn't have a clue how to fix things back in the day either
<ghil> Pulseaudio seemed like a good thing at first though. But seeing it's state, and it's development, I'm really missing the old ALSA days.
<valorie> ghil: to me it seems to get better over time
<valorie> we used to advise people to remove PA in #amarok
<valorie> it's been a few years since I had to make that suggestion
<ghil> it is better than it was yes. and I'm glad, because now it's useable.
<valorie> colin guthrie is awesome to work with
<valorie> he's a great maintainer
<Trel> daniel1: sorry to ask again, I can't find where it even might be, you have any clue where that setting was?
<BluesKaj> xixor,  index settings in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf cab help solidify the order of importance for the sound drivers the devices use
<xixor> I just think it's silly that it's 2013 and there doesn't seem to be a way for alsa to change the order of sound cards.  So if I want to use my mobo audio instead of hdmi audio or my usb sound card, I gotta edit some cryptic file and which may or may not involve a reboot
<xixor> wait
<xixor> it's even sillier that I still think it's 2013
<stunner> lol
<stunner> oh weit a minute that sound driver order i found yesterday
<stunner> wait
<ghil> just a thing though: editing some cryptic file is really more efficient to me than knee deep menus where every option is obscured and hidden through many levels.
<daniel1> Trel: I gues its shomewhere in application/workspace apperence. But i remember that it was rediculesly hard to find again.
<xixor> the KDE phonon device order editing is pretty nice
<Trel> daniel1: It wasn't spefcific to the decoratoin was it?
<BluesKaj> xixor, that's why i use VLC the audio settings in phonon can be chosen there for a particular audio device
<daniel1> Trel: No it was some kind of stupid thing that applied to all maximized windows
<BluesKaj> it's clunky but it works
<xixor> BluesKaj: VLC can also choose the specific alsa device as well I think
<xixor> BluesKaj: which I find strange because apparently there is no way with an alsa utility to change the order
<BluesKaj> yes , that what i was trying to say :)
<xixor> or if there is, I haven't found it
<daniel1> Trel: might even be in window behavior
<Trel> daniel1: ok, I'll keep looking, thanks
<stunner> does someone know how i keep the flash video that i play in firefox fullscreen on my dual screen?
<BluesKaj> the audio devices defaults is hierarchal in alsa , but think it has to be to keep order
<Trel> daniel1: I think I may have found what it's called
<BluesKaj> xixor, in alsa-base.conf index=0 is the driver for Card 0 in phonon and so on, and any driver setting with a - (minus) is ignored
<daniel1> Trel where was it ?
<xixor> BluesKaj: Hm...... ok, I'll have to explore that, you might have to remind me of that when I'm back at that machine
<Trel> daniel1: I didn't find it, but I think it's related to hiding borders on maximized windows.
<daniel1> yes
<daniel1> .. or maybe
<xixor> BluesKaj: is it possible it is just a permission thing with /dev/dsp or something?  I remember that being a common alsa problem back-in-the-day
<BluesKaj> xixor, np ,just remind me ,and we can go thru it
<Trel> daniel1: if not, I can't find anything else, even via google
<BluesKaj> xixor, it could have been when the asoundrc file was still determining device order etc , but asoundrc has been dropped pulseaudio seems to have taken over that role for device inputs and outputs
<daniel1> Trel: you could try to make a new user acc to se if it is realy the setting I remember or something different.
<xixor> BluesKaj: is the asoundrc file only in ~ ?
<Trel> daniel1: I may as well, be right back
<BluesKaj> not sure xixor , I just became familiar with it after it was dropped
<BluesKaj> seen references on old alsa and OSS tutorials
<xixor> yeah, I've seen it mentioned as well
<xixor> there is also another tool, asoundconf I think it was, that I seen mentioned a lot on the web, but now it doesn't seem to be included
<BluesKaj> well, gotta go ...later folks
<xixor> I haven't been able to tell the difference between any kde versions in a few years
<friti> Does anyone know if it is possible to disable copy/paste via middle-click? It is more a hindrance to me than it is helpful.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Lemme look
<friti> The problem is that the switch on my middle mbutton is very sentitive, and it likes to randomly paste stuff in documents that i am scrolling though....
<soee> friti: open desktop properties
<soee> there you have tasks assigned to mouse buttons
<soee> remove of modify them
<friti> soee, gonna try that....
<friti> Didn;t help
<Poisoned_Dragon> I forgot that was there.
<soee> friti: and what did you do ?
<friti> There appear to be at least 2 clipboards. One that holds the string that i copied via ctrl+c and the second that holds the middle-clicked selection
<uBUXUBu> hi
<friti> soee: I went to Desktop Settings => Mouse actions and removed the middle-click action
<friti> Obiously, i have also clicked "apply" and "ok".
<soee> friti: maybe try to logout and login again
<friti> Yeah, i guess i wil give that a go....
<friti> It will restart X and that may just do the trick
<friti> Nope, it still copy/pastes via middle-click. Gonna try a restart then.
<friti> Grrr... That didn;t work either
<friti> soee: So the restart didn't help. Is there something else that i could try?
<soee> friti: not sure i thought the desktop settings trick will do the job
<soee> you can also try to ask on #kde as it is to it related
<friti> Someone seems to have suggested EasyStroke as a solution. I am now looking into that
<friti> Hmmm... That seems to have helped, at least a little.
<friti> It will refuse a first middle click, but then a second will pass right through
<friti> Well, it will help at the very least.
<friti> In case you want to know, i followed this post : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1335587&page=3&p=11811126#post11811126
<detlef> sequedista.sequedista@gmail.com
<Shahin> join .help
<Shahin> join /help
<Shahin> hi
<markus_> on every start my desktop looks like I reinstalled my machine
<markus_> Is there a fix for this?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<eagles0513875> friti_: its your trackpad a multitouch one?
<eagles0513875> as it seems there is an issue with them
<eagles0513875> at the kernel level
<eagles0513875> friti_: not sure if this applies to your multitouch track pad but for sure applies to mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/967399
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 967399 in linux (Ubuntu) "[11.10] Elantech trackpoint does not work Lenovo " [High,In progress]
<friti_> eagles0513875: I do not have a track pad. I don;t know where you got that idea.
<eagles0513875> sorry friti_ only saw half the discussion
<friti_> I just want to disable copy/paste on middle mouse click
<eagles0513875> friti_: you checked in settings?
<friti_> You mean System Settings? Yes
<eagles0513875> should be able to adjust the settings from the input section in terms of mouse and track pad etc
<friti_> There is no way to adjust mouse button actions from there, for as far as i can tell. However, right-click desktop, then choose settings (i use folder view, so i would choose Folder Settings), then choose "Mouse Actions", where i have already removed the middle-mouse click action
<friti_> Other than that, my only option would be to disable the middle mbtn in X altogether, but i definitely don;t want to do that
<Allison43> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<Trel> The kwin-style-dekorator package is broken on my system.  It requires removing kde-window-manager and installing kde-window-manager-active (which does not work), where as if I compile dekorator myself, it work just fine with kde-window-manager
<greasyfat> ok i installed the kunbuntu desktop
<greasyfat> my icons keep disappearing off my desktop after i add apps there lol
<greasyfat> its like random which ones stick
<jarkko___> i have that also
<jarkko___> i have a bit wondered why is that so
<alihk> hi
<alihk> i have a problem with openvpn client!
<alihk> can anybody help me!?
<lordievader> alihk: What is your problem?
<alihk> i just now install kubuntu 13.10
<alihk> before this i have ubuntu 13.10 and then install kde desktop!
<alihk> in ubuntu with kde i have openopn i its works fine
<alihk> but in kubuntu openvpn doesnt work!
<lordievader> alihk: Define "doesn't work". Do you get an error?
<alihk> no its just doesnt work!
<alihk> pptp works fine!
<alihk> but openvpn !! Nope
<Allison43> alihk, openvpn works here , do you have network-manager-openvpn installed?
<alihk> where can i find that this package installed??
<alihk> i dont know
<Allison43> look in the muon package manager for it, or sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<lordievader> alihk: Open a terminal and run "apt-cache policy network-manager-openvpn"
<alihk> its not installed!
<alihk> i run installation
<Allison43> then you have to open the panel toolbox and search for network manager and install it by clicking on it so that NM appears in the panel
<Promethes> when muon will be fixed? Anyone knows?
<Promethes> its three months since 13.10 release and still muon updater crashes and/or not installing updates
<Promethes> was this muon software piece created for masohists?
<SonikkuAmerica> Promethes: Use [ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ] for the time being. Also can't you update using Muon's package manager?
<Promethes> SonikkuAmerica: I can, but i have many PC's with kubuntu on board at my work and i really miss dead simple updater
<Promethes> that works
<SonikkuAmerica> (This is reason #827348 why I don't use KDE at all anymore.)
<jarkko___> there havent been much  updates anyway
<greasyfat> whats the best file explorer
<greasyfat> is dolphin good
<Guest19021> jk
<stunner> anyone know i good way to remote control my pc with my android phone?
<valorie> stunner: have you tried kdeconnect?
<valorie> I have it, and it works really well
<valorie> you install the package on your computer, then get the app from Google Play, and pair
<valorie> it will even control your TV or Blu-ray player
#kubuntu 2014-01-04
<i_tom> valorie: how come kdeconnect controls your tv or player ?
<i_tom> sounds neat
<valorie> through the bluetooth, if they are available
<valorie> don't take this as gospel from me, because I believe my phone (htc one) also has a tv controller in it
<i_tom> oh, my tv is very basic, it hasn't any wifi or bluetooth capabilites, it's just aerial and hdmi :(
<valorie> although when I tried to set it up, the settings didn't save
<valorie> ok
<i_tom> but I look forward to buying anew one
<i_tom> soon
<i_tom> so kdeconnect would be an option
<i_tom> what about that settings problem
<i_tom> when you restart the app, all the settings are set to their defaults ?
<valorie> I think that was with the phone itself, not with kdeconnect
<stunner> i have to check that out i had used vnc for windows and bought the app but i have to try that
<valorie> I haven't investigated, because I don't want to use my phone for that
<valorie> bought which app?
<i_tom> what was your phone back then, just curious
<valorie> kdeconnect is free
<stunner> vnc viewer
<valorie> ah
<stunner> for the phone
<valorie> i_tom: this is my new phone, the htc one
<stunner> i have a galaxy s2
<valorie> never tried anything with my old phone, which was a thunderbolt, because it was sub-optimal, let us say
<i_tom> I see
<valorie> with the new phone, it works well
<valorie> I was so happy to be able to control amarok playing music even when the screen was locked, while I was wrapping Xmas presents
<stunner> as i read into it it seems kde connect is using the same network i would want to use mobile network or a different lan once in a while to access my desktop though
<stunner> in windows i used my external ip worked great
<valorie> stunner: it's bluetooth
<eksip_> dd
<James0r> there a way to display the time as 7:49PM instead of 07:49
<James0r> the leading zero is a little strange looking
<James0r> finally found a conky config that i like with KDE. Conky Lua, looks really nice. not too imposing
<Ataraxzy> Poke poke.
<Ataraxzy> Question: In System Settings -> Workspace Behavior -> Screen Edges, I only have the four corners available, yet yesterday, I had more, both the top and sides.  Where might I find the dialog to restore the missing edge-points.
<soee> Ataraxzy: under this settings you have Switch screen on edges
<soee> if you change it to first option
<soee> you will get back all positions
<Ataraxzy> first option? Awesome!
<Ataraxzy> Yup! that was it.  Too easy.  Sometimes it's so easy it's hard. :P
<soee> ;]
<tom_> hello
<tom_> anyone on?
<tom_> ok
<Trel> Under what circumstances would kde-window-decorator-active fail to load when the non-active version works fine?
<RiotingPacifist> loginctl list-sessions and ck-list-sessions don't show the same info and this is breaking nmcli, is there a bridge package i need to make sure kdm updates both?
<Trel> If i
<Trel> sorry, if I want to copy all kde settings and widget placement from one profile to another (without getting anything profile specific) which files need to be copied?
<valorie> Trel: most settings are in your ~/.kde file
<valorie> best idea is to copy over the whole *renamed* folder, then move in stuff as needed
<valorie> or put it on a thumb drive, etc.
<Trel> valorie: I think I got it mostly clean by copying the whole config file and then grepping for any mention of the old username, and either removing the file completely, or editing out the lines
<valorie> cool
<valorie> in any case, I had something messed up awhile ago, and couldn't figure out what, so I used that method
<valorie> it worked really well
<Trel> I have one other question, I noticed since upgrading from 12 to 13, the network manager in KDE is different, and the edit connections window specifically looks a lot worse (can't even resize horizontally) any idea if anything can be done with that, or if the whole app can be replaced with something better?
<valorie> if you do one file or folder at a time, you can easily remove/rename
<valorie> the older application was pretty much worn out and broken
<valorie> I heard a lot of griping about the appearance right at first, but now everyone (or nearly so) seems to like it
<valorie> it works, so you rarely have to open it up
<Trel> valorie: for wifi, yes, but not so much for VPN
<valorie> hmmm, someone was talking about that earlier, and had a good solution.....
<valorie> Open a terminal and run "apt-cache policy network-manager-openvpn"
<valorie> if you don't have it, install it
<valorie> thanks to lordievader for that one
<Trel> valorie: I do have that, it doesn't help with the setup, the name is cut off because I can't resize horizontally...
<valorie> oh, that sucks
<valorie> well, please file a bug with KDE
<valorie> since it is new, I'm sure the devel will work with you
<Trel> oh wow, and now I can't remove it as it's just showing the VPN section, but not the connection (but it's listed in the toast interface)
<valorie> that doesn't sound good
<Trel> that fixed itself, just the resize issue now
<valorie> if that persists, please file a bug at bugs.kde.org
<Trel> It's 100% consistant for me, same for you?
<valorie> it isn't resizable for me, but that causes no problems
<valorie> but I don't use a vpn either
<valorie> or have any connections with a long name
<valorie> everything has Just Worked since I got the new one
<Trel> The resizable thing is the problem, at its default size, even the dates are cut off
<valorie> all I'm saying is, if you don't file a bug, how will the devel know it's a problem?
<Trel> valorie: someone else told me they CAN resize, so I'm not sure if it's a problem on my end.
<valorie> Trel: it's a bug one way or another!
<Guest99536> hello
<skeptic> fd
<aditya215> help
<aditya215> ?
<valorie> weezer: what do you need help with?
<valorie> pfff
<Guest2607> hello, i have a desktop system with corei3 3210  on intel DH61BF motherboard and nvidia gt610 synergy edition graphics card running ubuntu 13.10, can i use bumblebee?
<valorie> !bumblebee
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-3 (saucy), package size 59 kB, installed size 229 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<Guest2607> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<valorie> if you have that link, then you know more than I do, sorry
<Guest2607> hmmm :( i could have tried it out myself by installing but the system is away at my home(i'll be going next week), wanted to know whether it was possible
<Guest2607> thanks anyway
<valorie> this is always a really quiet time in the chan
<valorie> plus it's friday night
<ote-m> test
<valorie> ote-m: test for what?
<valorie> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<valorie> heh
<ote-m> I've never used irc before, and none of my commands (/help) were working, so I just typed test to figure out if anything was working
<ote-m> I'm having trouble booting kubuntu, where should I go for help?
<valorie> describe your trouble?
<valorie> most of the helpers aren't online atm, but I might be able to help
<ote-m> I've put Kubuntu 13.10 on a memory stick using Linux Live USB creator. When I boot from the stick on my hackintosh, a menu comes up with the options live mode, persistant mode, etc. But when I try to select any of them, it gives me the error "/casper/vmlinuz: file not found". I've opened the stick on other machines and I can't seem to find any casper directory. Google wasn't my friend in this search.
<valorie> ah
<valorie> did you use the Mac option, or just the regular ISO?
<valorie> also, which version of Kubuntu?
<valorie> LTS, or 13.10
<valorie> 32 or 64 bit
<ote-m> i believe the regular ISO. but I'm booting from the bios, why would I need to select the mac option? 13.20, put that up there, and 64-bit.
<ote-m> whoops, 13.10 my bad.
<valorie> not sure, there is some tiny difference
<valorie> interesting: http://cweiske.de/tagebuch/bios-boot-errors.htm
<valorie> might be worth a try
<ote-m> right. I'll give this a try. Thanks!
<valorie> good luck, ote-m
<maxklim> Due to mass joining occuring now I think I could repeat my question (excuse me if it's not appropriate). hi! I'm going to use blue-shell ppa for firefox integration with KDE, but I'm not sure how secure is it to trust this ppa. Could you advise me something?
<valorie> maxklim: can you give me the PPA url?
<valorie> bots are back, that's good
<valorie> hoping services are back online soon as well
<lordievader> valorie: Where they gone because of the netsplit?
<maxklim> valorie: https://launchpad.net/~blue-shell/+archive/firefox-kde
<valorie> well, I assume a common cause
<valorie> attack > netsplit & services down
<maxklim> valorie: what do you think about this PPA?
<lordievader> shadeslayer seems to upload to the PPA.
<valorie> yes, he's one of our best packagers & coders
<lordievader> Lots of Kubu-devs are part of the Blue-Shell team.
<valorie> so I would trust it, although it's not "official"
<lordievader> I'd trust it too.
<valorie> he will appreciate testing and feedback
<maxklim> valorie: thank you!
<valorie> thanks for asking!
<maxklim> lordievader: thank you too!
<maxklim> :-)
<lordievader> maxklim: No problem :)
<maxklim> do you guys use firefox or chrome/chromium?
<valorie> I use chromium
<valorie> however, we're considering moving to FF for the next release
<valorie> I assume that PPA is getting that up to snuff
<lordievader> I use Chrome.
<maxklim> valorie: will you include these patches for firefox-kde integration in the case of this migration?
<valorie> i'm not a packager, so I don't know
<maxklim> okay, it is clear
<lordievader> maxklim: Poke around in #kubuntu-devel
<maxklim> lordievader: I'll do
<dread22> hi can anyone help with an issue with opensuse?
<dread22> i am stuck with no GUI just text: linux-pgim login: i use my login and get user@linux-pgim:~>! cannt get any further please help
<Allison43> Hey all
<dread22> if anyone an help mesage me on skype swilkinson971i need help
<Allison43> just ask here dread22 , we don't do private consultation
<krise> Hello, I need a advice
<krise> what is the best and easyest way to remote control my laptop with android phone, i ndd to control onlu toutchpad and keyboard
<Avihay> well, there's a project called KDE Connect that is currently working on that
<Avihay> but I bet that there are other solutions
<krise> Thanks , ill take a look
<krise> well i dont know how to use kde connect
<krise> how do i set it up
<ghostryder3333> lol
<micha> I'm wondering if it's possible to mount a usb  drive on two different PC's - both connected to the same usb hub, any idea?
<BluesKaj> micha, as long as the drive is setup as shared it might work , not sure tho
<micha> BluesKaj you mean having more partitions on that drive?
<BluesKaj> micha, no , setup the folders/dirs data on the usb as shared, read/write in File/properties
<micha> BluesKaj, thank you I will try that...
<BluesKaj> micha, properties>permissions
<baciccia> ciao
<baciccia> !list
<ubottu> baciccia: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mank319> Hey folks :-)
<BluesKaj> hi mank319
<mank319> Anyone else experiencing slwo Desktop and overall performance after a suspend to ram and resume?
<BluesKaj> dunno , haven't set that up yet, maybe i should
<mank319> im on intel had Graphics here, some Sandybridge i5 without dedicated graphics
<mank319> i thought it was related to some powersaving options when on battery with my notebook
<mank319> but after fiddling around with cpu governor settings and laptop-mode without success i realsied, that the slowness only happens after i supsend by closing the laptop lid and resume again
<mank319> other than that it runs like a charm and is the best DesktopEnvironment (feature wise) I have experienced on any os yet ;-)
<mank319> it affects many aspects graphcis (e.g. animations when min/maximizing windows) but also io stuff like startup time of programs (got and Samsung SSD, if that makes a difference)
<mank319> it is something i can live with, especially now that I have found out how to reproduce (and how not to! :P) but if it is reproducable by others, it may be  worth a bugreport ;-)
<BluesKaj> mank319, I have intel graphics on thei laptop as well , the i915 driver. but i haven't noticed any slowness after suspend session/sleep
<mank319> aye... I do not really think that it is related to graphics as the generall startup time of e.g. dolphin is like  2 - 3x longer after resume
<mank319> and it does not get better over time
<mank319> until i reboot
<BluesKaj> one thing I did notice however was file transfer speed dropped by 90% when I close the lid and there's doesn't seem to be a setting to defeat that action
<BluesKaj> between my desktop kubuntu computer and this laptop
<mank319> do you mean local transfers or network based?
<mank319> ahh ok
<mank319> strange
<mank319> whatever... i have n ssd - booting does not take long - so i dont really mind rebooting a few times a day
<BluesKaj> it's a hidden default action that i can't track down
<mank319> mhh
<mank319> i may add that i am not on "standart kubuntu" but rather a minimal installation of ubuntu with kde as de and kubuntu ppa's in apt-sources
<mank319> so some of the default settings may differ
<BluesKaj> yeah ssds are nice , but I settled for a larger hdd at this point
<mank319> hehe everything i need much space for (graphics, videos, 3D data) is on my home server
<BluesKaj> ok , understood , mank319
<BluesKaj> my HTPC is getting old and media-data redundancy is probly in order for the time being
<mank319> hehe
<mank319> here comes a fun fact
<mank319> replacing suspend to ram by hibernate fixes the "problem"
<BluesKaj> manmi, ok , good to know
<BluesKaj> oops
<alihk> hi everybody is there anybody can help me to share open vpn connection with other device ( e.g phone ) by proxy??
<amichair> ghil: no luck - the graphics problem from a few days ago wasn't solved after all. After a few hours of running with the newer NVidia drivers and native rather than raster qt graphics mode, I still got blank screens when turning on the second monitor :-( Then I turned off effects to get my screen back, and shortly afterwards got a panel freeze. So nothing really changed.
<BluesKaj> amichair, afaik the nvidia driverrs run best with OpenGL and raster
<amichair> BluesKaj: that's how they were running for a very long time. I switched to native (instead of raster) a few days ago to see if it helps some issues, but it made no difference.
<BluesKaj> native is for nouveau afaik
<amichair> BluesKaj: ok, so I'll switch it back. makes no difference to me.
<BluesKaj> amichair, did you install the experimental 331 driver
<BluesKaj> ?
<amichair> BluesKaj: I installed 331.20 from nvidia's site. That didn't change much either.
<amichair> I might try 325.15 as well, but I doubt it'll help
<BluesKaj> amichair, their proprietary drivers are known to be break stuff after a kubuntu update/upgrade
<BluesKaj> the nvidia-319 driver is the one to use , it's the nvidia-current driver for most nvidias on 13.10
<ichery_> i receive the following message on my Kubuntu box  after loggin in safe mode and  unable to access the desktop since it happened: 'Ubhid couldn't find an input endpoint'  - any help wld be appreciated
<BluesKaj> ichery_, can you get to a virtual console/TTY with ctrl+alt+F1-F6 , then login and run,  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , then sudo reboot
<BluesKaj> gotta go ...BBL stuff to do
<ichery_> BluesKaj, No. That was my first thought..
<ichery_> Is the system hosed? can it be repaired or do i have to reinstall?
<mparillo> Happy New Year. I would like to connect to a Cisco VPN, and I was going to sudo apt-get install network-manager-vpnc per the advice I found here:  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Kubuntu_Precise_Networking#VPN_clients but it seems to be a gnome-centric solution.
<mparillo> I get this: The following extra packages will be installed: network-manager-vpnc-gnome vpnc The following NEW packages will be installed: network-manager-vpnc network-manager-vpnc-gnome vpnc
<mparillo> Is there a more native KDE alternative?
<shadeslayer> mparillo: moment
<shadeslayer> mparillo: so this is a bug in the packaging
<shadeslayer> mparillo: what release are you running?
<shadeslayer> here's a quick way to fix it : sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install network-manager-vpnc
<mparillo> This might be user error on my part.
<BluesKaj> mparillo, which vpn protocol ?
<shadeslayer> mparillo: nope, bug
<mparillo> 14.04 I clicked on the wrench on my network manager, and I saw manage connections, and I think I can add a new VPN (vpnc) Cisco Compatible.
<shadeslayer> apt tries to install the gnome stuff because it doesn't see plasma-widget-networkmanagement on your system since in 14.04 it's called plasma-nm now
<mparillo> But do I even need to apt-get it if the Connection Editor allows me to add a VPN connection?
<shadeslayer> mparillo: yes
<BluesKaj> mparillo, network manager has widgets for vpns depending on what type pptp , opevpn or whtever cisco uses
<BluesKaj> err openvpn
<mparillo> BluesKaj: I believe the Cisco VPN protocol is called vpnc (at least according to what I read here: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/install-cisco-vpn-client-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/)
<shadeslayer> mparillo: does it work correctly now?
<mparillo> The no-install-recommends definately did not include the gnome modules
<soee_> have you tried to used 2 screens in a combination like laptop + TV through hdmi ?
<soee_> i i plug in TV systems performance is much lower
<soee_> *if
<soee_> it like from stable ~60 FPS to 20
<BluesKaj> mparillo, yes, vpnc client is available in the package manager
<mparillo> Thank you BluesKaj and shadeslayer. Do I need to reboot? The Connections Editor looks identical.
<shadeslayer> mparillo: nope
<shadeslayer> though maybe just logout / login if it doesn't work
<BluesKaj> soee_, in system settings display , choose the hdmi settings and resolution
<soee> BluesKaj: hdmi settings ?
<soee> hmm
<mparillo> I suppose the next step (it was on WIndows) is to import my pcf file.
<soee> let me try some combinations
<BluesKaj> the hdmi output should show with options if the cableis connected to the tv , soee
<soee> BluesKaj: yes and i can set resolution and refresh rate
<soee> but this changes nothing
<soee> also
<BluesKaj> mparillo, does cisco have a tutorial how to set the username and pw in the client to pass onto the server when connecting
<soee> tv shows like new desktop, but if i reboot it shows the one i have on laptop
<BluesKaj> graphics chip driver update maybe , soee ?
<BluesKaj>  anyway gotta go , no rest for the wicked ...BBL
<mparillo> BluesKaj: The tutorial I have involves downloading their Windows GUI, and using it to import the pcf file (which I suppose contains configuration and keys). I will look around, but thanks to you and shadeslayer for your help. The instructions at ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/08/install-cisco-vpn-client-ubuntu-13-04-13-10/ create a file, but I am not sure it does anything.
<mparillo> The KDE way to import the pcf file is: http://www.ubun2.com/question/155/how_remote_connect_ubuntu_without_linux_cisco_vpn_client
<mparillo> sudo apt-get install kvpnc
<Lyyts> Hello All, I'm with Kubuntu 12.04 and my apt_check.py keep crashing, please let me know how to fix that, thanks.
<Lyyts> Anyone able to help on this topic?
<Lyyts> Anyone?
<BluesKaj> Lyyts, apt-heck runs at boot , look here http://askubuntu.com/questions/75888/what-is-apt-check-and-why-does-it-run-during-boot
<BluesKaj> make sure python is installed correctly
<Lyyts> Thank you BlueKaj - i will try that.
<apb1963> how can i replace the kde mixer in the system tray with alsamixer?
<BluesKaj> alsamixer has no gui , hence no associated icon , apb1963
<BluesKaj> alsamixer is command line only, afaik
<apb1963> BluesKaj: icons are typically associated with programs... I want to reassociate the existing icon in the tray with a different program.
<BluesKaj> apb1963, one can change program icons , but not vice versa
<BluesKaj> interesting thought tho
<apb1963> so there's no way to call a program  from the tray, unless it has an icon?
<vmusr> apb1963, depends what you understand
<BluesKaj> as far as I know, that's the case
<vmusr> you can call shell script
<apb1963> vmusr: how please?
<vmusr> just create a shell script somewhere, and you can create a shortcut
 * BluesKaj doesn't hold his breath
<apb1963> vmusr: how do I create the shortcut?
<vmusr> just drag it to the taskbar ;)
<apb1963> drag what?
<apb1963> from where?
<vmusr> the shell script
<vmusr> for example create in your home folder a file myshellscript
<apb1963> yes
<vmusr> make it executable
<apb1963> and then?
<apb1963> ok, no problem... then?
<vmusr> write inside your script or whatever program you want to run. Then drag this file to the taskbar :0
<apb1963> Drag it from where?
<apb1963> Oh you mean from a file manager like dolphin
<vmusr> from Dolphin (the location where it is) and place it on the taskbar
<apb1963> got it
<vmusr> apb1963, yep
<vmusr> or whatever manager you use :)
<apb1963> let me try.... back in a minute
<apb1963> Perfect
<apb1963> No script required.... just dragged alsamixer over
<apb1963> Adjusted the properties to run in a terminal.... voila
<apb1963> Thanks!
<vmusr> apb1963, you can also run some things via krunner
<apb1963> vmusr: without meaning to sound rude or insulting or anything... how is that useful?
<apb1963> I've never (knowingly) used krunner so other than seeing it crash from time to time... I have no idea what it's used for.
<apb1963> or why
<vmusr> it's really nice thing - basically like universal search for applications, windows or whatever plugins you enable
<vmusr> apb1963, for example when I'm working i prefer to run a keyboard shortcut and type something on the kbd instead of lifting my hand from the it and moving to the mouse
<apb1963> I spend most of my time typing.... I use the command line more often than the GUI.... though there's plenty of point & click too.  So I'm still not following.
<apb1963> I have 8 virtual desktops
<apb1963> I click to change DTs
<apb1963> Then, depending on what I need to do... I either point & click in a program... or type.
<apb1963> I have several Konsole windows open on each DT
<apb1963> or is it a VD? :)
<vmusr> apb1963, half of the actions you described could probably be done from keyboard via krunner
<vmusr> you should give it a try, it's a nice feature
<apb1963> ok, thanks :)
<vmusr> also, if you have that much virtual desktops consider more monitors :)
<vmusr> despite that multimonitor sucks no matter what distro/window manager you use
<apb1963> vmusr: I'd love more monitors!  Do you prefer to pick them out yourself and have them shipped to me, or would you prefer to just send it to my paypal account and have me pick out my own? :)
<apb1963> what a nice guy!  Now I can't say nobody ever buys me anything!
<xss> :)
<favela> oe
<favela> evening
<i3lack0p> i am having an issue compiling and installing rtl8192ce  kernel driver to replace the default one is anyone with experience compiling drivers give me a hand. Im not
#kubuntu 2014-01-05
<Walzmyn> Upgraded to 13.10 and my webcam (logitech, USB) quit working. Any idea how to fix?
<Roguehorse> Anyone alive??
<Poisoned_Dragon> meh, depends on your definition.
<Roguehorse> No doubt
<Roguehorse> Funny thing about IRC. %0 people in the lst and no one says a word
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh
<Poisoned_Dragon> gotta be at the right place and time.
<Roguehorse> I guess
<Poisoned_Dragon> Got a question?
<Roguehorse> So what kind of discussion usually happens here. My first time to this channel. I don't do much IRC
<Poisoned_Dragon> this is the support channel for kubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, mostly support conversations.
<Roguehorse> So if I can't figure something out I come here?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I believe there is a #kubuntu-offtopic for general conversation.
<Poisoned_Dragon> yup
<Poisoned_Dragon> And, hopefully, someone will be around to answer you
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sometimes, the forums and askubuntu might be your first choices. You get to here if you strike out.
<Roguehorse> That's funny. The system seems to work great, you guys must feel like Maytag men.
<valorie> it's amazing what corner cases people find though
<Roguehorse> Still trying to think of something that doesn't work right.......hmmm
<dread22> can ayone answer an opensuse question please?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I had an issue with video overlay, but it managed to sort itself out.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Which is fine by me.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Sorry, dread22, this only for kubuntu support.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If you need help with kde on opensuse, it's best to ask in an opensuse room, or #kde.eee
<Poisoned_Dragon> oops
<Poisoned_Dragon> #kde
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<FloodBotK1> Poisoned_Dragon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Ok, ok. I get it. XD Bots can be so sensitive.
<TekWizz> test
<TekWizz> test
<valorie> weird
<joty> hi
<joty> am new to this, how does it work?
<lordievader> Good afternoon.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<dadexix86_> Hi to anyone! I'm on on Kubuntu 13.10. Is there a way to know which file(s) is indexing Nepomuk? virtuoso-t is using 1.5GB of RAM and 100% of one of my CPUs.
<BluesKaj> dadexix86_, system monitor , process tab
<dadexix86_> BluesKaj there is no such information in that tab
<dadexix86_> BluesKaj this is the image of what I see http://img839.imageshack.us/img839/1081/eb59.png
<BluesKaj> dadexix86_, do you want nepomuk to run, if not you can disable it in system settings>desktop search
<dadexix86_> Yes, I want to search in Dolphin.
<dadexix86_> If there is another way to search in Dolphin, than I will be more than glad to disable Nepomuk. If not, I cannot disable it.
<undef> You can hit Ctrl+F and it will bring up a search bar.
<BluesKaj> or kmenu>computer>system settings>desktop search
<BluesKaj> undef, that only works within the irc client chat text \
<dadexix86_> In the FAQ http://userbase.kde.org/Nepomuk#Frequently_Asked_Questions "How can I disable the semantic desktop?" there is this "In case you want to turn off all semantic features, uncheck Enable Nepomuk Semantic Desktop. Notice that this will turn off search in Dolphin as well."
<undef> Well, I meant while you were in Dolphin since that is what he asked about.
<dadexix86_> So disabling Nepomuk does not turn off search in Dolphin?
<undef> Oh, you want to disable it and still search. I misunderstood. My apologies.
<BluesKaj> searching in dolphin has to be more specific like path/to/file , nepomuk is more general
<undef> I just disabled mine and was still able to search files in Dolphin.
<dadexix86_> But my question was something else, it was not about turning it off. Is there a way to know which file is causing trouble to Nepomuk?
<BluesKaj> nepomuk is a pita for home users mostly, unless you need it for work
<dadexix86_> But I need it, its so simple to look for a word in Dolphin and find all the documents related to that word
<dadexix86_> I just want to get rid of the file that is causing trouble to the indexer, maybe it was something corrupted or so (it happened before with a .djvu, but in previous versions it was easy to find the troubled file, it was written in the Nepomuk control window) :)
<BluesKaj> virtuoso used to be the culprit back in the day , but since I stopped using nepomuk and akonadi , i don't see those cpu usage problems
<BluesKaj> dadexix86_, odd that system monitor doesn't list the guilty process tho
<dadexix86_> in Kubuntu 13.04 it was in the "Show Details" popup in Nepomuk control window, but with the new version it is not there anymore. If no one knows where to find it I'll ask somewhere else, no problem :)
<BluesKaj> dadexix86_, what about ctrl+escape
<dadexix86_> It opens the previous tab as a standalone window, there are no additional infos.
<pilotKde> CIao a tutti! :)
<ptomblin> Here's a puzzler for you: I was using System Settings->Keyboard->Advanced to swap control and caps lock. I added a second video card and a third monitor, and now the setting doesn't work any more.
<ptomblin> Now I have to use setxkbmap -option ctrl:swapcaps to swap them.
<Jacob_> Hi
<Jacob_> I just installed kubuntu
<Jacob_> Firefox, and stuff
<Jacob_> And I changed the right click to show the application launcher
<Jacob_> So it's like crunchbang
<Jacob_> And now, I don't know how to change what the menu is itself
<Jacob_> Like what's in what category
<Jacob_> How do I do that?
<BluesKaj> kmenu>apps
<Jacob_> Ok, Kmenu > apps?
<Jacob_> Where's Kmenu? Are you talking about my kickoff menu?
<BluesKaj> yup
<Jacob_> Okay, now how do I change the categories?
<BluesKaj> check applications and computer for app groupings
<Jacob_> I also want it to display favorites on my right-click launcher, not just my kickoff.
<Jacob_> I can't find app groupings, is it in system settings? I'm using kubuntu 13.10.
<BluesKaj> add a launcher by right clicking on the desktop, add widgets, type quicklaunch in the search
<Jacob_> nothingcame up
<BluesKaj> kmenu>applications shows all apps in different related groups altho they aren't officially called groups
<Jacob_> Ohhhhh, I thought you were asking me to add a kickoff to the desktop, and then search quicklaunch in that.
<Jacob_> kmenu>apps is thething i want to change
<Jacob_> I want to change the groups
<BluesKaj> never attempted that, dunno if it can b done
<BluesKaj> right click on the desktop , add widgets , quicklaunch in the search for a handy applauncher in the panel
<BluesKaj> i just use quicklaunch for my most used apps
<killerbart10> im trying to boot ubuntu 12.04 from sd card but when i select my boot device to the sd card it says Loading/booting ubuntu then takes me back to kde
<killerbart10> im trying to boot ubuntu 12.04 from sd card but when i select my boot device to the sd card it says Loading/booting ubuntu then takes me back to kde
<BluesKaj> killerbart10, from the login page right ?
<killerbart10> boot page, press ESC when booting
<BluesKaj> dunno what you mean
<BluesKaj> never tried booting from a sd card
<killerbart10> i made a bootable sd card using dd command in KDE the restart > press ESC when booting > says <Loading/booting ubuntu then takes me to the KDE desktop.
<BluesKaj> are you sure it's bootable , doesn't seem like it
<killerbart10> ive made a bootable sd card befor with ubuntu then my friend uninstalled it
<BluesKaj> killerbart10, have you considered a live media other than a sd card like usb or cd?
<Jacob_> OKAY IS ANYBODY ACTUALLY ON HERE OR IS THIS MUSICAL CHATROOMS?!
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh my.... all the yelling.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It could just be that people are momentarily busy.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Or, they are just not network savvy.
<Jacob_> Sorry, It's just that i've had this all day and nobody's answered.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Was this a typical reboot, or after an upgrade?
<Jacob_> A normal reboot.
<Jacob_> I just changed the system font, and enabled wobbly windows.
<Poisoned_Dragon> connected to a router?
<Jacob_> Yes
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you try disconnecting and reconnecting the wired interface?
<Poisoned_Dragon> How are you on now?
<Jacob_> uh...
<Jacob_> >_<
<Poisoned_Dragon> hahahaha
<Poisoned_Dragon> derp
<Jacob_> Okay, now it's showing the splash screen
<Jacob_> Now it's off
<Jacob_> @ lightdm
<Poisoned_Dragon> dang, ssd?
<Jacob_> Yeah, it's an ssd, this is a new build
<Jacob_> Just installed Kb, and i'm kind of a linux noob. I switched from windows 1month ago because i though kwin looked nice. :D
<Poisoned_Dragon> heh
<BluesKaj> Jacob_, open a terminal and do, sudo dhclient
<Jacob_> Oh no I ping'd google and it's working now.
<Jacob_> But thank you!
<BluesKaj> if the ethernet connection does work for some reason that command usually works
<BluesKaj> doesn't work :)
<BluesKaj> oops
<Poisoned_Dragon> Here and gone. The ebb and flow of irc.
<FloodBotK1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
#kubuntu 2014-12-29
<nicol2> hi friends
<nicol2> can we troubleshoot my "skipping" nba.tv firefox flash video on my flatscreen tv
<nicol2> i'm not sure what to do
<nicol2> both audio and video are skipping all the time
<nicol2> it worked perfectly when I ran windows 7 so i assume it isn't hardware
<function9x> nicol2: works well here, it could be your internet connection. I'm on 14.10 btw
<nicol2> i lowered my flatscreen resolution and the video is better but the audio is still skippy
<function9x> nicol2: hdmi 2?
<DaisyLee2010> nicol2: Have you tried Chrome? Pepper flash may work a little smoother
<nicol2> yep, hdmi, and i am using the older version of linux, will install chrome and try pepper flash at half time
<nicol2> the weird thing is vlc works perfectly, its just in the web browser
<somekool> hey
<somekool> I had to reinstall my computer, and I tried the new Alpha of Vivid 15.04 WOW !
<somekool> its rock solid
<somekool> I had tried the project-neon-5 packages few months back... but it has matured a lot since..
<soee> somekool: cool :D but you had to reinstall system not computer i think :)
<somekool> very appy with my new desktop
<somekool> soee: right :P
<soee> somekool: whats more next month, in january 27 the plsama 5.2 should land in Vivid
<somekool> really cool
<soee> so it will be much better and ig QT 5.4 will make it to it will just rule :)
<somekool> ig ?
<soee> *if
<somekool> ok
<zakaria> hi.
<soee> hi zakaria
<nicol2> is it preferable to get chrome or chromium
<somekool> firefox ;)
<soee> nicol2: depends :) if you liek to share with google with all teh sites you are visiting etc use chrome :)
<soee> im using chromium :)
<function9x> firefox here
<Dragnslcr> Has anyone had a problem with zip files created by ark show up as empty zip files in Windows?
<Dragnslcr> I'm trying to figure out if the problem is with ark or with Windows
<function9x> Dragnslcr: are you using 14.10?
<Dragnslcr> Yup
<function9x> ok let me give it a go
<nicol2> firefox won't work
<nicol2> flash has problems on firefox
<nicol2> so it is either chrome or chromium
<nicol2> i went with chrome and it is working perfectly
<soee> nicol2: you can also try Qupzilla
<soee> its QT and WebKit based webbrowser
<nicol2> wow i've never heard of that before
<nicol2> will it be better with flash?
<nicol2> also what is QT/WebKit?
<soee> nicol2: ah if you not familiar with them just forget :)
<soee> they are languages/technologes used to write webbrowser
<soee> but Qupzilla works pretty nice
<function9x> yep I'm getting a problem with ark aswell, probably best post it on the forums, to figure out which package/packages has the bug
<function9x> nicol2: nba.tv works well with my kubuntu 14.10 firefox flash, may be something is corrupted in your system
<nicol2> hmm it must be
<Dragnslcr> function9x: thanks for confirming it for me
<somekool> I love KDE
<somekool> Dragnslcr: tar cvzf archive.tgz folder_to_zip
 * somekool trying out qupzilla for the first time
<somekool> nicol2: Qt is the C++ library which KDE and Webkit are both based on.
<somekool> Webkit is what Apple and Google chose to use for their respective browser
<somekool> important to mention Webkit is of fork of KHTML/KJS, you might have guessed, from KDE ;)
<Denza252> To clarify, WebKit is what Google used to use
<Denza252> They forked webkit into Blink
<Denza252> Then, Qt decided to slightly fork it into QtWebEngine
<yossarianuk> Hope everybody had a nice Xmas
<Denza252> :)
<obert_> haivng a 'one-line' file it says that it is too much long and then it is treated as read-only mode, how can i edit it?
<flaX1k> I've tried the kubuntu plasma, but there are no drivers for wireless
<flaX1k> if I connect the laptop through wire and upgrade the system will the drivers be downloaded?
<yossarianuk> flaX1k: I suggest giving the following info
<yossarianuk> (1) Kubuntu version (2)  Wireless device info
<yossarianuk> also check for drivers in 'driver manager'
<yossarianuk> One last thing (I had to do this on my laptop) - check that wireless is not disabled by default - i.e activate the wireless device using the button on the laptop.
<Neo9> https://pastee.org/5vya3
<Neo9> https://pastee.org/yau47
<Neo9> can any one please help on this..?
<Walex> Neo9: those are poorly written, so hard to understand, but most likely you should be asking the MongoDB mailing list or IRC channel.
<Walex> Neo9: http://www.mongodb.org/about/community/ has several pointers
<Walex> Neo9: http://www.mongodb.org/about/support/ same but a bit more focused
<Neo9> Walex: forget about mongoDB, please tell me how to do on the fly encryption in Linux.
<Neo9> Walex: i could be application level or disk level
<Neo9> Walex: while doing some operations on the linux, reading & writing operations should done with encryption
<Walex> Neo9: interestingly using "on the fly encryption in Linux" as a search string gives some answers: https://www.google.com/search?as_epq=on+the+fly+encryption+in+Linux
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<Neo9> Walex: i found two limitations
<Neo9> Walex: we should mention the encryption container size. which is not possible for the DB.
<Walex> Neo9: what does that mean?
<Neo9> Walex: in my case data is located in a folder which i want to encrypt.
<Walex> Neo9: that's your choice.
<Neo9> Walex: application 'x' will do the write & read operation in that folder. but we don't know size limitations for the application data.
<Walex> Neo9: continuign the same gameL: https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=a+folder+which+i+want+to+encrypt+linux
<Walex> Neo9: BWT since you don't know the "ize  limitations for the application data
<Walex> Neo9: BWT since you don't know the "ize  limitations for the application data" you cannot allocate space to it, because all existing storage devices have a fixed size, so you cannot implement the database, so encryption does not matter.
<Neo9> Walex: Agree. but i have to check with application weather it can read decrypt data or not. i mean we should not have any manual operations for decryption & encryption.
<Walex> Neo9: there are quite a few Linux-and-storage encryption articles and HOWTOs on the web, perhaps it would make your ideas clearer to read a couple of those in the results to the searches I have indicated before.
<synks> installing kubuntu on a vm. I'm at last stage of installation process and only see the feature slideshow with no progress bar of the installation. Is it supposed to be like that?
<synks> technical preview version btw
<genii> synks: If it's a version based on Vivid might want #ubuntu+1 channel
<soee> synks: probably not, atleast it is not on the known bugs list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/Alpha1/Kubuntu
<laszlof> So I decided to see how the gnome world is doing on an existing kubuntu install. Had some issues with it, and decided to go back to KDE. in doing so, I was confronted with the following error when attempting to install the KDE packages: https://paste.kde.org/pylveccrt
<laszlof> desktop-base appears to be something gnome related, but it wont let me uninstall it.
<laszlof> the only reference I could find for the error was an old bug in 12.04 I believe
<laszlof> (I'm running 14.10)
<yofel> laszlof: just remove kubuntu-active and plasma-active-default-settings
<laszlof> well duh.. why didnt I try that
<laszlof> seems like it did something. lets see if it worked
<yofel> active was the tablet configuration. Unless you have one you probably don't want those
<Hornet> Guys, do you have this package in your repositories? I don't found it: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ryzom/
<Hornet> Guys, do you have this package in your repositories? I don't found it: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ryzom/
<Hornet> Sorry for doble post
<BluesKaj> Hornet, nope
<Hornet> BluesKaj: Hm… I should have it if it's on the website?
<BluesKaj> Hornet, 14.04 ?, I'm on 14.10 , NA
<Hornet> BluesKaj: Release:        14.04
<BluesKaj> Hornet, check your package manager/sources.list , make sure you have the repos enabled as described in the package manager technical details for the correct repos
<BluesKaj> could be main, universe, multiverse or....
<Hornet> BluesKaj: it says that here? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/ryzom/
<BluesKaj> then type ryzom in the software center to see the repos that it uses, Hornet
<BluesKaj> I can't see it because it's not available for my OS
<monkeyjuice> its not in my 14.04 eather BluesKaj
<Hornet> BluesKaj: you don't use Kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Hornet, did you click on the software center link on the ryzom website
<Hornet> Yeah, it says «not found»
<BluesKaj> Hornet, Ryzom is not available for kubuntu 14.10 , like i mentioned earlier
<Hornet> BluesKaj: really? Wierd... Some people say I have to install it from the repositories
<Hornet> I'll search more, thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hornet, alt+F2, kdesudo kate  /etc/apt/sources.list then remove any # from the deb urls/repositories like canonical partners etc then sudo aptr-get update
<BluesKaj> err sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> in the terminal
<BluesKaj> then sudo apt-get install ryzom
<TaZeR> yo yo yo the latest kubuntu with plasma 5 rocks
<Denza252> Agreed :D
<TaZeR> i wake up every morning and ask how god could be so generous to give us qt5
<MoonUnit`> haven't had much luck with plasma5 with vm's though, try to resize the screen and the interface breaks and then crashes.
<laszlof> well that was a fun journey
<laszlof> yofel: thanks btw, that did fix my problem. though I ran into a bunch of other issues.
<laszlof> (unrelated)
<mparillo> kubuntuforums.net is temporarily closed. It is temporary, right?
<soee_> mparillo: i think yes, temp
<mparillo> soee: TY
<somekool> oh
<somekool> my plasmashell crash in KDE 5 and even restarting my session does not bring it back...
<somekool> runnign Vivid ;)
#kubuntu 2014-12-30
<adi> test
<KTarin> hi
<KTarin> perhaps you guys can help me (using KDE/Plasma since yesterday) ;D I seem to have done something to the panel - it does't show my open programs anymore and I don't find some way to change it back
<KTarin> I'm sure it's qute simple, but I can't find it -.-
<Tm_T> KTarin: you're missing task manager applet from the panel?
<Tm_T> widget is the term I think
<KTarin> Tm_T: Tried it - works :D I seem to have deleted it accidentaly
<KTarin> so easy and I tried for the last 30 min. Thanks for the help!
<Tm_T> KTarin: I tend to keep my plasma widgets locked
<KTarin> good idea
<KTarin> will do that too
<KTarin> thx :)
<shiggitay|irssi> hello
<shiggitay|irssi> I'm trying to install Linux (not a *buntu) onto a 32 GB SD card in my BayTrail tablet, but the sdcard will not show up under my liveUSB of choice (System Rescue, which is Gentoo Linux based)
<shiggitay|irssi> can anyone help me get the SD card showing up in /dev?
<shiggitay|irssi> it should be /dev/mmcblk1 and under Kubuntu 14.10's liveUSB I have I made a partition so I should also see /dev/mmcblk1p1 as well
<Dolax> Hello Kubuntu folks! I have a problem with my Kubuntu 12.04 after installing recent updates on the KDE environment this morning. After login, the screen stays black, only the mouse is visible. Any ideas?
<Dolax> I can still switch to a console session using CTRL-Alt-F1 and login there
<Dolax> How could I find out what is wrong with my KDE since the upgrade of packages this morning?
<Dolax> Just noticed that there is no process kwin running, so I tried to start one. This gives "kwin: FATAL ERROR while trying to open display"
<Pornholio> sup
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<EvilRoey> hi
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  good morning!!
<EvilRoey> So the Kubuntu do-release-upgrade -d messed up
<EvilRoey> and thankfully I was able to reboot
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning Roey
<EvilRoey> I ran apt-get -f install and then apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade the remaining packages,
<EvilRoey> but the kernel is still 3.13 (kubuntu 14.04; I am trying to upgrade to 14.10)
<BluesKaj_> better to get the dailies and just install to /
<EvilRoey> lsb_release   shows utopic
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> but still I don't know how to complete this upgradee
<EvilRoey> *upgrade
<BluesKaj_> updgrade to 15.04?
<BluesKaj_> because upgrade -d means devel OS
<EvilRoey> upgrade to 14.10
<EvilRoey> I did -d because it wouldn't upgrade otherwise.
<EvilRoey> anyway, it started upgrading to 14.10.
<BluesKaj_> don't use -d for upgrading to an official release because -d will try to go to 15.04 not 14.10
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> thanks
<BluesKaj_> EvilRoey, if you're on 14.04 and upgrading to 14.10, make sure your LTS only upgrade is turned off in the update manager
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  What's the command to launch the update manager? I did everything from the command-line..
<BluesKaj_> just try update-manager
<EvilRoey> http://pastebin.com/axh4URBC
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  ^ I get that.
<BluesKaj_> probly too late, but try updatemanager or dbus-launch update-manager
<EvilRoey> ok
<BluesKaj_> EvilRoey, being a terminal pursit in this case is not a good idea just open the package manager and look for the update/upgrade options then uncheck LTS only
<EvilRoey> ok
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  I tried.  both updatemanager and update-manager crash
<BluesKaj_> pk , noe try the package manager gui as I suggested
<BluesKaj_> ok
<EvilRoey> I tried both
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  should I just re-install?
<BluesKaj_> EvilRoey, do you have separate / and /home partitions ?
<EvilRoey> yes.
<EvilRoey> on this system, yes.
<EvilRoey> on my home system, it's all a BTRFS partition with separate subvols for /, /home, /archive, etc.
<EvilRoey> on my home system I was worrying about how to cleanly re-install
<EvilRoey> but then I fixed it.
<EvilRoey> (it was a problem in ~/.kde)
<BluesKaj_> then just use manual partitioning in ubiquity and format /  then set the mount point for /home , but don't format
<BluesKaj_> why btrfs ? it just restricts your oprions when a reinstall is needed
<BluesKaj_> options
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  sure does
<EvilRoey> wish I had thought of that earlier..
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  even more, why didn't Ubuntu consider the possibility that folks may want to re-install but preserve individual subvols
<EvilRoey> I mean
<EvilRoey> BTRFS' snapshotting makes these things much more possible
<EvilRoey> *feasible
<BluesKaj_> EvilRoey, that's what the / and /home partitioning options are for
<EvilRoey> yeah I know
<BluesKaj_> well, dunno never used btrfs  and had no resaon to do so
<EvilRoey> but the Ubuntu/Kubuntu installer uses ONE partition and just generates subvols for / and /home instead of making separate partitions for them (I didn't realize it would act this way)
<EvilRoey> so you suggest re-installing then?
<BluesKaj_> EvilRoey, I always setup the partitions before installing the OS
<BluesKaj_> usually with gparted on cd or usb
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  same, same
<BluesKaj_> that's up to you then as long as you have your data backed up somewhere or can save your /home partition like I mentioned above
<rberg-> btrfs is pretty awesome, I cant wait for it to become stable.. snapshots are so much more convenient when you can teat them like files on the filesystem unlike lvm
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  ok
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  thankfully here at work my /home is on EXT4
<BluesKaj_> yeah EvilRoey and keep it that way :)
<EvilRoey> ;)
<EvilRoey> rberg-:  the way Ubuntu's installer handles it is messed up though
<BluesKaj_> not if you use the manual options for partitioning ,.it's really quite easy and straight forward, simpler than the guided or autoIMO
<rberg-> ohh, when I did btrfs with subvolumes I did a simple flat brtfs install and did the subvolumes manually, but this was a few releases ago.. #btrfs can be a scary place.. personally I use xfs for large arrays.
<BluesKaj_> a plain  home user here and even I don't fool with unknown and experimental FSs ...that's uncharted territory for me , so I stay away
<EvilRoey> rberg-:  I've experienced data loss with xfs
<EvilRoey> self-fucks-up
<EvilRoey> same as ubuntu when I try to upgrade i
<EvilRoey> it
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  I like your style
<EvilRoey> then again you are older and probably more conservative in general
<rberg-> wow, I have seen xfs take some major abuse from the layers below it (stoopid hardware raid)
<rberg-> and I should say it recovered.. reiserfs otoh I have lost data to
<BluesKaj_> I cdonsiderd using LVM but even the LVM web page was confusing and unclear to me so i didn't fool with it
<BluesKaj_> err considered
<rberg-> lvm is the other way to get snapshotting but you need to leave some free space in the VG for the snapshot diffs
<BluesKaj_> too many terms that i didn't understand ...I hate that about technical pages , there are no definitions to the them included in the instructions ..and I'm a tech guy who worked in a laboraory for 32 yeaqrs
<BluesKaj_> definitions to terms that is
<rberg-> ohh yeah, I hear 'read the man page' all the time.. 1/2 the time you need read up a bit on the topic before you can grok the man page at all :)
<EvilRoey> rberg-:  oh, I've lost data to reiserfs as well.
<BluesKaj_> yup, written by geeks who deliberately try to make one feel uneducated by using arcane terms without any explanations, I recall reading newsletters at work that were similar
<EvilRoey> BluesKaj_:  that sounds like Wikipedia
<EvilRoey> Wikipedia frequently introduces big words just because they are big words
<BluesKaj_> EvilRoey,  in some cases yes
<EvilRoey> and then links to them as if to show you how proud they are that they have used that word.
<EvilRoey> like demonym
<BluesKaj_> I'm running 15.04 on my laptop , that's experimental enough for me :)
<EvilRoey> heh
<vendre> hello
<soee> in Dolphin is it possible to set that if i click to show videos previe in one folder thwy will be also active in all subfolders ?
<baxeico> Hi, I'm on kubuntu 12.04 and today a big update was proposed from backports-ppa
<baxeico> But some packages have unmet dependencies
<baxeico> http://pastebin.com/uH3x9fJf
<baxeico> Are those issues worked on?
<BluesKaj_> baxeico,, do you have any ppas that could be causing trouble?
<BluesKaj_> if so, comment the ppas with a # on the deb line and update the sources then try again
<baxeico> BluesKaj_: I have some ppas, but nothing kde related
<baxeico> virtualbox, google chrome, heroku
<BluesKaj_> goota go
<baxeico> seems that some nepomuk libs are not updated with kdelibs
<baxeico> BluesKaj_: I have to go now, thank you for your help
<soee> baxeico: ping
<baxeico> soee: here i am
<soee> baxeico:  devs know about this problem you mentioned
<soee> it is going to be fixed soon
<baxeico> soee: thank you!
<PhilSars> issue with 12.04 LTS update today libnepomuk4 broken dependencies. Other same issue ?
<soee> PhilSars: yes, fix is on the way
<PhilSars> Ok thanks for fast feedback
<yofel> libnepomuk4 has to be removed actually, nepomuk isn't functional in that release
<ildefonso> and X is still leaking memory with kwin :(
<m_tadeu> hi....is there a gnome-disks like utility for kde?
<Alumin> I'm trying to build a package with Qt support (KVIrc, if it matters) and the (CMake) build process says it can't find Qt.  I'm on Kubuntu 12.04, and I've got qmake in my $PATH.  Any suggestions on packages to install?  I've got the obvious ones, like libqt4-dev, libqt4-core, libqt4-gui
<soee> m_tadeu: what does it to ?
<Alumin> m_tadeu: not familiar with that utility, but maybe qtparted?
<Alumin> filelight?
<m_tadeu> https://www.google.com/search?q=gnome-disk-utility&gws_rd=ssl&tbm=isch
<soee> m_tadeu: partitionmanager
<Alumin> I also tried "apt-get build-dep kvirc", which did pull a few packages in but didn't solve the problem
<m_tadeu> soee: I'm checking that now....but it doesn't seem to be able to run SMART tests nor benchmarking, is it?
<soee> m_tadeu: probably not
<rberg-> Alumin: did you run build-dep first to get those out of the way?
<Alumin> rberg-: I don't understand the question
<Alumin> I tried the build again after installing those packages if that's what you mean
<m_tadeu> soee, Alumin: thanx
<rberg-> oh I am asking if you ran "apt-get build-dep kvirc" to install the known dependencies
<Alumin> yeah
<rberg-> ok, just getting the obvious out of the way..
<Alumin> yeah, this is turning into a real head-scratcher
<Alumin> my usual SOP for this situation is to figure out exactly what the build process is trying to _do_ to determine if X is installed, but CMake is not making that easy
<Alumin> I'm just hitting abstraction after abstraction trying to swim upstream until I finally get something like "test -e /usr/lib/foo" etc.  :)
<Alumin> so that I can then do "dpkg -S libfoo" and figure out which package it wants :)
<PhilSars> Any idea when the libnepomuk4 unmet dependecies for 12.04 could be solved ?
<yofel> PhilSars: never, please remove that
<PhilSars> Ok. Can you explain why Kdenkive is not working anymore since today update and how to have it backon track ?
 * PhilSars is away: Gone away for now
<Scunizi> latest upgrade fails with the kipi-plugins-comm, kipi-plugins & digikam leaving a lot of packages in an 'not upgraded' status. Is this a running theme with this upgrade?
<soee_> Scunizi: in what Kubuntu version ?
<Scunizi> 12.04
<Scunizi> But I believe I've used the newer PPA for the kde libraries
<Scunizi> Sorry.. not newer PPA but PPA for the latest kde files.
<soee_> newer ?
<Scunizi> not newer.. ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu precise main
<yofel> could you please pastebin what apt says right now?
<Scunizi> soee: ^--^
<soee> Scunizi: look what yofel said :)
<Scunizi> Sure.. give a sec.
<Scunizi> yofel: soee http://pastebin.com/5k59q4Zw
<yofel> Scunizi: please again with "apt-get -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1 dist-upgrade"
<Scunizi> ok.. and pastebin that?..
<yofel> yes, please
#kubuntu 2014-12-31
<Scunizi> yofel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648309/
<yofel> that's all?
<Scunizi> yep.. that's all of it.
<Scunizi> I did it direct from the command line using | pastebinit
<Unit193> apt-get -o debug::pkgproblemresolver=1 dist-upgrade 2>&1 | pastebinit
<yofel> ah, please redirect stderr as well ( ... 2>&1 | pastebinit)
<Scunizi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9648326/
<yofel> thanks
<Scunizi> more complete for you?
<yofel> yeah, that's what I needed
<yofel> Scunizi: there's nothing you can do about digikam right now, needs a fixed package
<yofel> please wait a couple hours
<Scunizi> ok.. no problem.  Thanks for looking and letting me know.  I'm always in a fog when it comes to this stuff.
<Voyage>  I cannot use wireless. Its disabled. I guess I do not have drivers on my fresh install. How can I fix it?
<soee> Voyage: do you have network manager loaded ?
<Voyage> network manager? its the computer icon in task bar?
<Voyage> soee:  yes, I guess. but it is not enabling wifi
<soee> i think yes, what Kubuntu version ae you runing ?
<Voyage> ~$ lspci -vnn | grep Network 0c:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<soee> Voyage: maybe try to ask on #ubuntu im not to familiar with this stuff :) it just works for me
<soee> but im on Plasma 5
<Voyage> k
<Grudge> hey, i'm new on linux/kubuntu
<Grudge> how can i install programs?
<bsdtux> grudge: you can use the Muon Discover to install applications
<Grudge> let me check :)
<bsdtux> or from a terminal use apt-get install <app name>  to install an application
<Grudge> bsdtux: the complete file name?
<Grudge> ex: Sublime Text 2.0.2 x64.tar
<Grudge> apt.get install Sublime Text 2.0.2 x64.tar
<Grudge> ?
<bsdtux> nope would be sudo apt-get install sublime-text. You can also search from the command line using sudo apt-cache search sublime
<Grudge> it works :D
<Grudge> thanks
<bsdtux> No problem.
<bsdtux> are there any mentors on this channel that could give me some advice on a path? I can't decided between packaging or development as a way to start contributing
<somekool> Grudge: when I dont know the exact name, I do $ aptitude search partial_name
<somekool> then $ sudo apt-get install full_name
<somekool> bsdtux: I think it depends more on your interested, what you want to learn
<somekool> you could pick up JJ (junior) bugs from the bugs.kde.org if you are interested in C++,
<bsdtux> well I am a linux sys admin by day but I really want to move over to development. So I want to learn more about development but I worry that I may require more hand holding than someone has the time for
<somekool> have you look at this page ? https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
<bsdtux> but I also really have a twitch for knownledge on how packages are created so I could do my own
<bsdtux> thanks somekool, I was reading that page a few minutes ago. Thinking of going through the MOTU
<somekool> making .deb packages => https://wiki.debian.org/HowToPackageForDebian
<bsdtux> I have built some apps with python though. Like my datacenter shutdown scripts and recently a port scanner
<somekool> for opensource contributation, its best to scratch your own itch. what is painful/annoying to you ? fix it.
<bsdtux> gotcha.
<somekool> Junior bugs on KDE https://bugs.kde.org/buglist.cgi?quicksearch=JJ
<somekool> there is plasma bindings for a lot of languages too, you could write an applet in the language of your choice
<bsdtux> cool. So those would be bugs that a junior developer should be able to fix correct
<somekool> also, test drive Vivid, bug report
<somekool> correcgt.
<bsdtux> great. Thanks for the point in the right direction. I will work on getting setup and going tomorrow. Thanks somekool. That really helps
<somekool> np
<somekool> enjoy whats left of 2014 and happy new year
<derekc> anyone have any ideas why suspend to ram isnt waking up on 14.1?
<ceibal_> hola
<soee> hiho
<Natu> privado¡?
<soee> !uy
<parsnip> Hi, can I make some shortcut like '/usr/bin/konsole mutt' ? This syntax isn't working.
<jubo2> Hi and thanks for the Kubuntu
<jubo2> I'd like a method of inputting a 'c' with a cedilla ( little hook under it )
<jubo2> I have a friend who long time ago gave me something that I run with something like "sh .xinitrc"
<jubo2> that coded it to me pressing Alt-Gr + comma and then the 'c' or 'C' and there would reliably be a cedilla
<jubo2> sry.. not alt gr, the weird metakey between Alt Gr and Ctrll
<jubo2> but I lost that in a system migration
<jubo2> didn't copy the dot-files from home dir. beginners fault
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning all and a Happy New Year!
<joan> Hi, it seems I removed the whole taskbar when I only wanted to delete one icon. How can I recover it?
<BluesKaj_> joan, right click on the desktop, add panel
<BluesKaj_> oops sorry I misread joan, add widget instead of panel.
<joan> BluesKaj_, I lost everything no "K" button, nothing
<BluesKaj_> joan, ok so you lost the panel, right click on the desktop , choose add panel
<joan> default panel or blank panel?
<BluesKaj_> default
<joan> oh
<joan> thanx
<joan> :)
<BluesKaj_> you'll proly need to rebuild it with your choice of widgets
<joan> yeah, but it isn't as problem
<BluesKaj_> good
<joan> you've been so helpful,
<joan> thank you
<BluesKaj_> you're welcom , that's what we're here for
<BluesKaj_> err welcome
<Heisenberg> Hi there
<RaSTuS> A Very Happy New Year to all the Kubuntuans, just finished watching the New Year's fireworks in Sydney, awesome show, catch if you can.
<Heisenberg14> you too RaSTuS
<RaSTuS> Cheers Heisenberg14, party on.
<Heisenberg14> :)
<Heisenberg14> at 11.35 am here. remain 12 hours of 2014
<Walex> Happy new year to people in the Pacific area!
<Tarin> 8 hours to go for me
<mparillo> As of 12/30/2014 at 9:12 pm, KFN is back on-line. Our apologize for the extended time KFN was not available to you.I took KFN off-line on 12/27/2014, 8:12 pm, because of numerous php errors being reported. As of this evening, I believe these have all been fixed.Thank you for your patience and continued support. https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?67116-Server-Upgrade-Migration&p=364522&viewfull=1#post364522
<BluesKaj_> ok mparillo good stuff :)
<Evpok> Ahoj. Is there someone knowledgeable on Kubuntu CI here?
<Evpok> I wondered why there was no updates on https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ci/+archive/ubuntu/unstable-daily
<BluesKaj_> Evpok, ask in #kubuntu-devel
<Heisenberg14> i have problem
<Heisenberg14> :(
<BluesKaj> just state your issue
<Walex> Heisenberg14: lucky you! Some people instead have really bad solutions they have to live with.
<Heisenberg14> reboot, brb
<ildefonso> and X keeps leaking RAM like mad as long as I have desktop effects enabled :(
<BluesKaj> ildefonso, which gpu?
<ildefonso> BluesKaj, AMD R9 270x
<ildefonso> funny enough, it doesn't leak memory if I use compiz (but compiz doesn't behave very well with kde)
<BluesKaj> ildefonso, dunno why you would need compiz, but i haven't heard of this problem with newer kubuntus
<bsdtux> On KUbuntu 14.10 I can't seem to find Passwords and Encryption Keys. I am trying to follow this guide https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/openpgp-keys.html. Can someone point me in the correct position
<ildefonso> BluesKaj, I tried compiz to isolate the problem, and I only observe the problem while using kwin with desktop effects enabled.
<ildefonso> BluesKaj, and, of course, upon observing that it works fine with compiz, I considered using it instead of kwin for the time being, but it has too many compatibility issues.
<ildefonso> and I just do not like gnome nor unity.
<ildefonso> less than 3.5 hours uptime, and X is already close to 2GB :(
<BluesKaj> ildefonso, is this 14.10
<ildefonso> this is 14.04
<ildefonso> BluesKaj, which gpu do you use?
<BluesKaj> nvidia 8400gs on the desktop and intel on this laptop
<BluesKaj> ildefonso, personally when purchasing new computers in the last 10 yrs I've stayed with nvidia or intel gpus where possible, due to my problems with ati/amd graphics previously on linux
<ildefonso> yeah, historically nvidia has had better linux support.  I bought this one because can be used for GPGPU computing, whereas most (cheap) nvidia cards has to be "hacked" somehow to do so.
<BluesKaj> well. my pc is used as a HTPC so the cheaper cards serve the purpose since we're not gamers
<ildefonso> I am not a big gamer, but I am trying to work with OpenCL.
<ShalokShalom> kubuntu 1404 goes into sleep here and return always in busy box
<ShalokShalom> cant restore data in life stick because of that
<Danie^> Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.bin <-- Have this message in console when use sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Walex> current AMD/ATi drivers on Linux and X11 are pretty good in my experience, especially the free sw ones.
<Walex> but I don't know whether that applies to OpenCL with LLVM, but I suspect so.
<arthurfiggis> hello :) does anyone know what desktop "effect" is the one which, if you move the cursor to the top left of the screen, allows you to easily switch between windows? it's a bit of an annoyance when playing full-screen games, occasionally moving the mouse up to the corner of a game screen will bring up the window switcher
<arthurfiggis> (been looking around at the ones enabled but none of them seem to be the right one)
<bprompt> arthurfiggis:    you mean the next "workspace" ?
<arthurfiggis> bprompt: i don't think so...maybe i should explain better, say you have three or four windows open already...if you move to the top left of the screen with the cursor it'll sort of "zoom out" and allow you to switch between those different windows by clicking on them
<arthurfiggis> (unless that is switching workspaces, in which case you're probably right :) )
<bprompt> hmmmm maybe is not that
<arthurfiggis> bprompt: i don't have any virtual desktops enabled so that was my thought, but I'll take a look anyway, thanks...i was assuming it was a desktop effect but flipping the individual ones on and off doesn't seem to do much :(
<Scunizi> Under Window Management in the Effects section is "Present Windows" .. I think that is what you're looking for.
<Scunizi> arthurfiggis: ^--^
<bprompt> hmmm
<bprompt> I'm  on 12.04.... and I think that'd be as Scunizi  in 14.04 maybe... in 12.04   would be under "window behaviour > task switcher"
<arthurfiggis> Scunizi: aha...yep that's the one, as soon as i turned that one off everything's fine again :) much appreciated! that's what i get for not checking the bottom of the list i guess ;)
<yvear> how do I set up programs to execute with root permissions? i.e. right now I must do 'kdesudo gvim' but I just want to click gvim once on its desktop icon  I tried making a shell script with these 2 lines:
<yvear> #!/bin/sh
<yvear> kdesudo gvim
<yvear> but it opens only as normal user as if kdesudo isn't used
<yvear> * gui programs
#kubuntu 2015-01-01
<HoloIRCUser> Have a nice year
<BoomerBile> anyone know how to repair the boot sector after installing a dual boot with windows?
<HoloIRCUser> Happy year evbody
<shiggitay> hey all... I'm trying to make an initramfs image for my tablet to boot from an SD card... I have found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromSD but I'm not running a *buntu OS. I'm running Funtoo Linux. I"m sure the fundamentals are the same, but how would I go about settiing it up right?
<shiggitay> anyone?
<shiggitay> Okay new question: where can I get the deb installer for initramfs-tools?
<Voyage> Hi, Is there ANY RELIABLE screen capture software like windows has? I have tried kazoom and many.
<mparillo> Voyage: I have used knsapshot and I have not seen if fail, so it is reliable in my experience. Is it missing a key feature for you?
<ramchandra> ksnapshot works well for me
<BluesKaj_> Happy New Year everyone!
<ramchandra> oh new year for americans
<ramchandra> that's why
<ramchandra> (and south americans)
<BluesKaj_> and Canadians and Europeans and Russians etc etc
<xt_> Good day everyone, first time here :)
<monkeyjuice> hello xt_
<xt_> hello monkeyjuice :) Does Canonical resume support kubuntu again? Haven't check back at kubuntu site for a long time,
<monkeyjuice> Kubuntu was sponsored by Canonical Ltd. until 2012, and thereafter by Blue Systems. During the changeover, Kubuntu retained the use of Ubuntu project servers and existing developers
<monkeyjuice> thats from http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<xt_> thx  ; P
<iwar> hi
<monkeyjuice> hello iwar
<xt_> hello iwar
<BluesKaj_> the3 cheif Kubunty developer was laid off by Canonical and hired by Blue Systems , he  hangs out in #kubuntu-devel as Riddell, aka Jonathan Riddell
<Guest18878> my upgrade form 14.04 to 14.10 failed I've got the dvd and
<monkeyjuice> happy new year BluesKaj_
<Guest18878> need help to recover the failed upgrade , what I see is kernel failed error
<BluesKaj_> hey monkeyjuice, Happy New Year to you too ! :)
<iwar> how configure tor whit vidalia?
<BluesKaj_> Guest18878, make sure 14.04 LTS only upgrade is disabled in the package manager
<iwar> a link of guide to configure tor whit vidalia in kubuntu
<xt_> BluesKaj_ , thx that's good to know
<xt_> iwar, I only tried Tor browser bundle before, but it should be the same no matter on ubuntu or kubuntu, link https://www.torproject.org/projects/vidalia.html.en
<G_Daniels> Hi. I do have strange problem on my kubuntu 14.10 with the "Recently Installed" menu. It is displayed stretched and distorted for reasons unknown.
<iwar> ok thanks, but kubuntu doesn't open tor browser bundle, it doesn't read the program.
<BluesKaj_> G_Daniels, Recently Installed?
<G_Daniels> Yes, the menu in the classic view
<G_Daniels> Its distorted and stretched fully over entire desktop
<iwar> daniel first the install kubuntu, how SO had you?
<iwar> becouse i had ubuntu and i too have the problem of storage
<G_Daniels> how did you solve it?
<G_Daniels> this looks obviously like some menu drawing bug to me
<monkeyjuice> G_Daniels:  this is a fresh install?
<G_Daniels> its a 3 day old install with additional applications installed on it. the entire system has been updated to the latest packages available
<iwar> i don't understand your problem? is a problem of storege or a bug whit a program in directory?
<iwar> !*
<BluesKaj_> bbl
<G_Daniels> neither is it a storage nor a directory problem. the "Recently installed" submenues from the kde application launcher are totally streteched over the entire visible screen. you only can see the first menu row fully stretched over the entire screen
<G_Daniels> others are not visible, only the first row and its fully stetched
<iwar> change the risoluction
<iwar> of the program
<G_Daniels> already tried to change the res. didnt made any difference
<iwar> i have kubuntu from 25, now open the program that create a problem at you
<iwar> kde doesn't create problem at me
<iwar> friends how install java ?
<G_Daniels> @iwar - apt-get install default-jre
<iwar> thanks
<iwar> how unistall java and tor
<iwar> apt-get remove?
<BluesKaj_> iwar, yes
<iwar> thanks
<BluesKaj_> you should keep the default java app tho
<iwar> what???
<BluesKaj_> iwar, java-common etc
<iwar> ok
<thor77> can anyone confirm a "TP-Link WN725N v2" (https://wikidevi.com/wiki/TP-LINK_TL-WN725N_v2) will work with kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> thor77, I use a TP-WDR3600 router, and it works great as most TP-Link devices do on Linux
<thor77> BluesKaj: i cant get this stick working on archlinux -> i will have to switch to another one :/
<thor77> but, uhm, i will try the live-cd
<BluesKaj> the kubuntu/ubiquity installer should have no problem with ethernet or wifi with that router
<BluesKaj> thor77, I'm a bit confused here, hang on.
<BluesKaj> thor77, sorry, I misread, so it's a usb dongle
<thor77> BluesKaj: yes
<BluesKaj> thor77, here's a tutorial, http://brilliantlyeasy.com/ubuntu-linux-tl-wn725n-tp-link-version-2-wifi-driver-install/
<thor77> BluesKaj: this tutorial only installs the driver, thats now in the kernel, manually
<noah> hello, i've reinstalled becouse i wanted to change unity.  i've intalled kubuntu keeping my home folder. After installationg KDE doesn't load.  Does any body know why_ thanks
<BluesKaj> thor77, then network manager should recognize the kernel module , did you run,  ip add in the trerminal. or ifconfig ?
<thor77> BluesKaj: "iw dev" and "ifconfig" doesnt show the interface, but "iwconfig" does
<BluesKaj> ok iwconfig still works on kubuntus up to 14.04, then run ifup wlan0, then sudo dhclient wlan0
<BluesKaj> thor77, ^
<BluesKaj> thor77, then you should see network manager list the wifi signal
<estacado> Hi anybody using kodi on kubuntu?
<estacado> Anybody?
<BluesKaj> estacado, what's kodi, not listed in the package manager
<estacado> hi any using kodi?
<thor77> blubberbop: which package includes ifup?
<thor77> oh, wrong highlight..
<thor77> sry
#kubuntu 2015-01-02
<Guest67438> 哦哦哦
<Guest67438> 公共课灵魂
<Guest67438>  hi
<Guest67438> my friends
<jfr4> seemed to have broken my software manager
<jfr4> he
<jfr4> hey
<jfr4> hey
<soee> hi
<jfr4_> ?NICK JFR2
<jfr4_> hey
<jfr4> hey
<jfr4> hi
<jfr4> lookinf for some answers
<jfr4> upgraded to trusty 14.04 and broke software updates
<jfr4> totally
<soee> define "broke software updates"
<ponco> define broke software updates
<ponco> ohhh, lol
<jfr4_> I get this for any package that I try to install E: Unable to locate package ...
<jfr4> any clues
<jfr4_> ...
<jfr4_> ...
<jfr4_> ubuntu software update centre says  , E:Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jfr4_> W:Failed to fetch http://debian.tagancha.org/debian/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Undetermined Error
<jfr4> hi all
<Tm_T> jfr4: that doesn't look like Ubuntu repository
<whatisthisissue0> oh help. Lenovo W510, nvidia drivers
<whatisthisissue0> With new update, mouse doesn't work at all
<whatisthisissue0> no hardware issues
<whatisthisissue0> Has anyone else had this issue?
<whatisthisissue0> ran xev
<whatisthisissue0> kdm service restart
<soee> nope, all works fine for me
<whatisthisissue0> apt-get install nividia-current-updates
<whatisthisissue0> dist-upgrade and apt-get update
<whatisthisissue0> soee: Any idea of what it could be?
<soee> whatisthisissue0: did you tried different drivers version? are you sure its related to drivers ?
<whatisthisissue0> soee: I have indeed. Nothing seems to work.
<whatisthisissue0> Not sure if related to drivers, I just did what came to me first
<soee> so this might be nt related ro drivers
<whatisthisissue0> any ideas?
<soee> whatisthisissue0: you are on 14.10 ?
<soee> and do you see cusrsor and just can't move it ?
<whatisthisissue0> Ja
<whatisthisissue0> And the cursor moves around and will sometimes respond to clicks to apps presently first on screen
<whatisthisissue0> But doesn't work otherwise
<whatisthisissue0> and even then not all the time
<whatisthisissue0> sometimes it will be stuck on right click
<whatisthisissue0> or something weird
<soee> same whe using mouse or touchpad ?
<whatisthisissue0> Ja
<whatisthisissue0> Same with all
<whatisthisissue0> Maybe I'll just save up for a new laptop now
<whatisthisissue0> TOO BAD I CAN'T BROWSE THE LENOVO WEBSITE RIGHT NOW
<soee> try without nvidia drivers
<whatisthisissue0> k
<soee> also what nvidia card is there ?
<whatisthisissue0> quadro fx 880m?
<whatisthisissue0> from nvidia-304-updates
<whatisthisissue0> switching to 344...
<whatisthisissue0> *331
<whatisthisissue0> noop;
<soee> whatisthisissue0: try asking on #ubuntu
<whatisthisissue0> K
<soee> there is more users, and it might be better
<soee> someone using kmail ?
<reggie-man> I'm trying to make a desktop entry for Minecraft. I put each size icon named mc.png into it's respective location (~/.local/share/icons/hicolor/16x16 etc) and then set the Icon key in the .desktop file to "mc", but the icon isn't displaying on the desktop entry.
<monkeyjuice> in dolphin is it in the desktop folder?
<reggie-man> Are you talking to me, monkeyjuice? If so, what is dolphin?
<monkeyjuice> file manager
<reggie-man> monkeyjuice: You mean Thunar. Thunar is the default file manager in Xubuntu, isn't it?
<reggie-man> And no, it's not meant to be in the desktop folder.
<monkeyjuice> oh ;) your on xubuntu
<reggie-man> Whoops.
<reggie-man> I'm in the wrong channel. :P
<monkeyjuice> np
<reggie-man> Silly me.
<reggie-man> Thanks anyway. <3
<sjaak> i cant for the life of me create a proper bootable usb to re install ubuntu
<sjaak> maybe it's my laptop
<sjaak> definitly a setting on my laptop, 2 bootable sticks, both boot fine on a different one
<sjaak> i guess that happens when you use a samsung notebook lol
<BluesKaj_> Hiyas all
<sjaak> hiyas blue
<BluesKaj_> hey sjaak
<jubo2> G'morning (UGT) BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> Hey jubo2
<xanax`> hello
<BluesKaj_> `hi xanax`
<soee> anyone using Kmail ?
<BluesKaj_> I'd like to try kmail again but it's just too crashy
<BluesKaj_> soee, nowadays I just stick with webmail
<soee> BluesKaj_: here on Plasma5 it works fine for me - not a single crash. I configured it (view and other stuff) to fit my needs and i like it. The only problem is that i have set for accounts 5min interval to fetch mails but it loads them like eaxh 1-2 hours and im not sure why
<kubuntu> join #funtoo
<kubuntu> damnit
<BluesKaj_> soee, I've hardly used my laptop since I put plasma 6 on it ...patiently waiting for alpha2 and Qt5.4, but if it doesn't get the some of my pet most annoying bugs fixed soon I'll be reverting 14.10 and plasma 4 again
<BluesKaj_> reverting to 14.10 that is
<BluesKaj_> err plasma 5
<soee> yup im also waiting for 5.2b and QT 5.4 :)
<BluesKaj_> too dark in here
<soee> where :)
 * BluesKaj_ turns on the light beside his chair
<BluesKaj_> it's cloudy and dreary outside this morning
<soee> BluesKaj_: same here
<marco___> ubuntu
<marco___> sudo
<marco___> hallo
<siavash_> Hello, is this the help forum for Kubuntu 14.04?
<xanax`> this is an IRC chat (not a forum) but yes, you can ask your questions
<emanuele_> hello!!!!!!
<widecurio64> qualcuno è italiano?
<widecurio64> someone is italian
<monkeyjuice> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<widecurio64> hello!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<widecurio64> ciao!
<BluesKaj> hi widecurio64
<BluesKaj> !it | widecurio64
<ubottu> widecurio64: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wxl> hey folks. anyone know how to configure a logitech t630 bluetooth mouse? i'm using a usb bluetooth adapter fwiw. specifically, i want to disable some gestures that result in simulating key presses.
<wxl> there are 13 buttons in xinput, which i believe corresponds to all of the possible gestures.
<ultimo> anyone here experience wich graphics drivers? ich have extreme screen tearing...
<xanax`> hi
<xanax`> is Oxygen (icon theme) still under development ?
<soee> xanax`: i doubnt, ad all forces are used to work on Plasma 5 and Breeze
<ubunted> where is checksum for kubuntu-14.10-desktop-amd64.iso ? it fails to boot
<ikonia> on the download site
<ubunted> where?
<ikonia> and there is also a test this cd option in the boot menu
<ikonia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<ubunted> ok found
<ubunted> it does not boot no menu
<ubunted> is dd ok to install on USB? or is it like some of the queer distros that need somethimng else?
<ikonia> !install | ubunted
<ubottu> ubunted: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubunted> I dunno what kinda magic you pull, but kubuntu-14.10-amd64 is the only one that has not failed to install.These have failed: fedora20, ubuntu-14.04.1 and debian based parrotos
<ubunted> I've even tried to manually setup but cryptsetup 1.6.1 fails with error 5. Which version of cryptsetup does kubuntu installer use?
<valorie> ubunted: did you do the md5sum check?
<valorie> lots of people got incomplete downloads, not sure why
<valorie> this is why I like torrents, as they are verified
 * valorie seeds all the *buntu torrents
<ubunted> it's ok now, i've installed it, my question is which version of cryptsetup does kubuntu installer use? 1.6.1 fails here with error 5
<valorie> that's what I have in utopic, ubunted
<valorie> $ apt-cache policy cryptsetup
<valorie> cryptsetup:
<valorie>   Installed: 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu3
<valorie>   Candidate: 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu3
<valorie>   Version table:
<valorie>  *** 2:1.6.1-1ubuntu3 0
<valorie>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ utopic/main amd64 Packages
<valorie>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<valorie> oops, should have pastebinned that
<valorie> sorry channel
<ubunted> 1.6.1 ? It fails when trying manually to install parrotos
<ubunted> strange
<ubunted> it just would not  luksFormat  an SSD drive gives error 5
#kubuntu 2015-01-03
<ghostx562> anyone know how to auto mount my second hdd on kubuntu 14.10?
<andy123> ghostx562: is it permanently connected, e.g. by sata?
<ghostx562> andy123: yes it is
<andy123> you should list it in /etc/fstab
<ghostx562> so try sudo gedit /etc/fstab?
<andy123> yes
<ghostx562> ok let me try it
<andy123> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<andy123> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Editing_Ubuntu.27s_filesystem_table
<ghostx562> ah ok, i saw that on google but since i have kubuntu didn't know if it was the same
<ghostx562> now i gotta find out how to remove the power indicator from above. im on a desktop and its showing a power plug thing like a laptop
<ghostx562> gotta find uuid, ill post results in a bit
<andy123> sudo blkid
<ghostx562> ok
<andy123> after editing fstab, you can use "sudo mount -a" to mount everything from fstab
<andy123> this happens automatically at reboot
<ghostx562> ok,
<ghostx562> went from ubuntu to xubuntu and its still laggy lol i might have to try lubuntu
<Tuxmax> do you have try kubuntu?
<bprompt> hmm
<andy123> lags may stem from different sources. If you have low RAM, lubuntu may be appropriate
<bprompt> ghostx562:    that's usually not the desktop manager you're using, as opposed to the window manager.... you may very well, stick with ubuntu or xubuntu, and just install a light DM and WM, like lxde, and you don't need to do a whole reinstall, I run kubuntu, but my window manager is lxde
<ghostx562> ok
<ghostx562> bprompt, how do i know what i am running? i have 1.5 gb of ram and an older intel cpu running at 3ghz
<bprompt> ghostx562:    and older intel, meaning a single core?
<ghostx562> brpompt: i believe so
<bprompt> ghostx562:     why not check with -> sudo lshw ;      see how much memory, what type, ddr2/ddr3?   and what cpu
<ghostx562> ok 1 sec
<bprompt> ghostx562:     but bear in mind that, newer *nix versions have more overhead, so 14.10  would have more overhead than say  12.04, which is what I run
<ghostx562> intel celeron d, 3.33 ghz, 1.5 gb ram ddr
<ghostx562> its an old pc lol
<bprompt> ghostx562:    I'd consider 12.04 then =), ddr or ddr1, means is a bit of a slow clock, compared to ddr3 that is, I think ddr1 goes as high as 266mhz, as opposed to 800 or more
<ghostx562> yeah, i saw 360 something mhz
<deep> hello
<bprompt> or stick with ubuntu 14.04 since it's an LTS anyhow...but run Lubuntu
<bprompt> allo deep_
<ghostx562> i had ubuntu 14.04 and it is even slower than this. i couldnt even get xchat open
<deep_> any master of grub2 ?
<deep_> I have a question
<bprompt> ghostx562:     Lubuntu is lighter.....so, that should work I'd think and also once running see what services to disable if you don't need them
<ghostx562> ok, im gonna get lubuntu and get that running. see if it helps (:
<ghostx562> bprompt, do you know if i can make a bootable usb on kubuntu?
<bprompt> ghostx562:    keep in mind that, 12.04 would be lighter than 14.04
<ghostx562> yeah im getting 12.04
<bprompt> ghostx562:     you mean.. download the iso, and burn it to an usb stick?
<ghostx562> yeah, my pc doesn't have a cd drive
<ghostx562> bprompt, did you mean 12.04 or 14.04?
<ghostx562> because 12.04 has no support anymore
<bprompt> ghostx562:      check in the menu,  > System > Startup Disk Creator    <---- or just run   " usb-creator-kde"  <---- it gives two a window with 2 sections, upper section, click on [Other] button and find the .iso you downloaded, lower section pick the usb stick you want to burn to
<ghostx562> bprompt, ok will do
<bprompt> ghostx562:     12.04 is LTS, so..... 2012 + 5 = 2017
<ghostx562> ah ok sounds good (:
<ghostx562> bprompt: comes back as unknown job
<bprompt> hmm what does?
<bprompt> ghostx562:    did you get the lubuntu 12.04 iso already?
<ghostx562> bprompt: yes
<bprompt> ghostx562:    ok... so... kde menu > system > startup disk creator   <--- see it?
<ghostx562> not there
<bprompt> hmm
<ghostx562> only a task manager
<bprompt> ok
<bprompt> ghostx562:    so..... how about kde menu > run > "usb-creator-kde"  ?
<ghostx562> nothing. shows red sign with line running thru it
<bprompt> ok
<ghostx562> im gonna check the software center see if i can find and install there
<bprompt> ghostx562:      go to .... the konsole..... and type -> sudo fdisk -l;   <--- can you see your usb stick there?   where's at?   /dev/sdb ?  /dev/sdc?
<ghostx562> found atartup disk creator
<ghostx562> running now
<bprompt> k
<ghostx562> rebooting to install, ill come back to post results
<bprompt> k
<MattyP> Hi, what is the replacement of Nepomuk called does anyone know?
<somekool> Vivid is superbe
<rom1504> MattyP: baloo
<MattyP> thank you
<lordievader> Good morning.
<freespirit-girl> morning
<lordievader> Hey freespirit-girl, how are you?
<rydhwan> hello
<lordievader> o/
<rydhwan> im in vivid 15.04 plasma 5 download wallpapers not works
<rydhwan> i have "loading of providers from file:http://download.kde.org failed
<rydhwan> same in system setting
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<monkeyjuice> morning BluesKaj_
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning monkeyjuice
<monkeyjuice> getting snow ?
 * BluesKaj_ checks for snow
<BluesKaj_> monkeyjuice, no snow yet, dark clouds tho
<estacado> hi and happy new year all
<BluesKaj_> needed another coffee
<BluesKaj_> same to you estacado
<estacado> anybody using chrome remote desktop?
<BluesKaj_> ot me
<BluesKaj_> not me ")
<rydhwan> hello
<rydhwan> im in vivid 15.04 plasma 5 download wallpapers not works
<rydhwan> i have "loading of providers from file:http://download.kde.org failed
<rydhwan> same in system setting
<MoonUnit`> didn't work for me either when i tried
<rydhwan> oh thanks
<Guest31590> %
<ericfawkes> ._.
<Seporator> Hi all, can someone help me with Wine?
<BluesKaj_> Seporator, ok, what's your wine issue?
<sandarce> hi
<Graf_Westerholt> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Graf_Westerholt> sandarce https://wiki.kubuntu.org/FAQ ;)
<sandarce> I need to know is it advisable to install Synaptic on Kubuntu 14.10
<Graf_Westerholt> sandarce, no. You can use apt-get.
<Dragnslcr> Muon is the default GUI package manager
<Walex> sandarce: or you can compromise with 'aptitude'
<sandarce> Which browser is known to have less stability issues on Kubuntu 14.10, Chrome or Chromium? Which one is advisable?
<kubuntuplasma5> same codebase, chrome has some extra privacy invading features which can be turned off
<kubuntuplasma5> go for chromium
<Graf_Westerholt> sandarce, use Mozilla SeaMonkey.
<BluesKaj_> sandarce, I use chrome now since it has flash that actually works properly
<Graf_Westerholt> Nobody needs the insecure adobe flash player.
<BluesKaj_> chromium pepper flash is iffy
<Graf_Westerholt> Nobody needs Flash.
<BluesKaj_> Graf_Westerholt, that's just your opinion , please stick to the facts
<kubuntuplasma5> learn to listen to questions if you intend to answer
<Graf_Westerholt> Right, it is a good way to support a proprietary software that does not support Linux. Great idea.
<Graf_Westerholt> Let’s all switch to Windows then.
<BluesKaj_> go ahead Graf_Westerholt, be my guest, switch to windows if you must :)
<bprompt> Graf_Westerholt:   nothing wrong with flash, even though the firm's decision has been whatever it has been
<Graf_Westerholt> …
<BluesKaj_> kubuntuplasma5__, check your internet connection please
<adrian_> hello
<adrian93> I don have icons on desktop,any ideas?
<adrian93> *don't
<adrian93> does not appear
<BluesKaj_> godfather1, I don't bother wiith desktop icons , quicklaunch is more accessiable with icon favs in the panel quicklaunch
<BluesKaj_> and an icon only taskbar to keep track of what's open
<adrian_> well i'm a bit old school,i'm used with thrm on desktop.When i started pc i saw just the wallpaper on desktop.Weird..
<adrian_> i tried dconf,but nothing....
<bprompt> adrian_:    fresh install?  usually there may be one or two... either way.. you can just go to the kde menu and on to any of the apps and right-click it and choose "show on desktop", or just drag-drop to the desktop
<adrian_> the weird thing is that happened not after an update,but suddenly when starting pc
<adrian_> didnt't happened right after the last update,but after a week
<adrian_> dragging to desktop does'nt work also
<adrian_> *doesn't
<adrian_> ideas?Disappeared:desktop icons,Reward.... :D\
<adrian_> :D
<adrian_> Well,thanks for answers...
<adrian_> bye
<sandarce> Can someone tell me do I really need iBus on Kubuntu 14.10 and how did this icon suddenly appear on my system tray today? Is it safe to remove?
<SonikkuAmerica> sandarce: It depends on what input method you use...
<sandarce> I use three different keyboard layouts and the KDE Control Module does the job quite well. Today this second icon appeared out of nowhere showing only US.
<sandarce> So, is it safe to remove this iBus from the system?
#kubuntu 2015-01-04
<SonikkuAmerica> sandarce: You probably could, but (1) do it via terminal, and (2) watch what else gets removed.
<tpm> fuck this
<flankerr> fuck this shit
<flankerr> fucking morons
<bloo> Bom dia galera!
<lordievader> Good morning.
<BluesKaj_> 'Morning folks
<tzukk> hi
<tzukk> does kubuntu run on a macbook pro retina? is it easy to install?
<tzukk> i would like to switch to a distro with kde (5 plasma in the end)
<BluesKaj_> tzukk, don't use plasma 5 if you're on a work machine..too buggy
<tzukk> what a shame :/
<tzukk> i never liked the looks of kde so far
<tzukk> but the new one looks nice
<tzukk> also i was using a minimal setup for years, but now need one that "just works" for work
<tzukk> automount, easy network discoverage, easy multiple monitors, easy wifi setup and such
<soee> tzukk: not too buggy for me :)
<soee> works fine here
<MoonUnit`> buggy for me, dual screen, try to rotate one and the screen messes itself, and in vmware try to resize the screen and it breaks up to.
<soee> MoonUnit`: Plasma5 ?
<MoonUnit`> yeah
<soee> hmm ok that i can't verify, im not using rotations etc
<soee> lets hope in Plasma 5.2 beta that should; be released this week we will see a lot of fixes :)
<BluesKaj_> soee, this week ?
<soee> BluesKaj_: yes, Riddell said he will package them
<soee> schedule https://techbase.kde.org/Schedules/Plasma_5
<soee> and teh final 27th
<soee> i think teh packaging shouldnt be so hard now when using kubuntu-ci
<tzukk> one thing
<tzukk> what is the difference between ubuntu and debian, as a base for kubuntu i mean
<BluesKaj_> tzukk, that's a google question
<BluesKaj_> !core
<tzukk> BluesKaj_: so far i havent found an answer
<tzukk> thats why i decided to ask here
<yossarianuk> tzukk: ubuntu is based on debian unstable but stabalised....
<yossarianuk> tzukk: http://www.wikivs.com/wiki/Debian_vs_Ubuntu
<tzukk> and why did people not help up with stabalizin debian unstable then?
<yossarianuk> tzukk: ubuntu stable has far newer packages than debian stable - i think due to direction really.
<yossarianuk> this is probably the wrong place to ask anyway...........
<tzukk> hmm is ee
<yossarianuk> also kubuntu stable often has newer KDE version than debian unstable.
<yossarianuk> a good kde based distrobased on debian is NeptuneOS BTW
<tzukk> oh never heard of it, thank you!  i checkt it out!
<BluesKaj_> that's why google is your friend (ahem) , but one needs to know how to ask :)
<andy123> at the risk of starting a flame war: there's a reason there is hundreds of distros. Many are too egocentric to cooperate
<yossarianuk> I use kubuntu as I love KDE - Ubuntu is also generally the most supported distro in term of software...
<yossarianuk> although Neptune OS is probably faster - I think due to BFS scheduler and sysctl tweaks.
<tzukk> i was thinking about switching to kubuntu
<yossarianuk> but kubuntu releases are solid enough to use for work+ home desktops
<tzukk> but i dont think double-work needs to be done, thats why i think about rather supporting debian
<BluesKaj_> debian is a too conservative for my taste
<BluesKaj_> the stable version that is
<yossarianuk> BluesKaj_: correct - this is why neptuneos is interesting
<yossarianuk> its debian stable + later kernel (3.16.x) + later Nvidia driver + latest stable KDE 4.14.2
<yossarianuk> + BFS...
<yossarianuk> but i still use kubuntu as main desktops....
<yossarianuk> they have even copied your design....
<yossarianuk> i.e
<tzukk> sounds like neptuneos is nice
<BluesKaj_> yossarianuk, well, think I'll stick with an OS that has at least some support. Neptune does sound interesting, but merely as an experiment
<yossarianuk> see technologies here - http://www.kubuntu.org/
<yossarianuk> and http://neptuneos.com/en/about-neptune.html
<tzukk> is anyone of you contributing to kubuntu in some way?
<yossarianuk> I'd sue them...
<yossarianuk> tzukk: bug reports
<yossarianuk> I make a PPA with latest stable Nvidia also.
<yossarianuk> (the sue thing was a joke.....)
<tzukk> interesting :)
<BluesKaj_> testing 15.04 here
<yossarianuk> plasma 5 seem nice (tested with 14.10+PPA)
<BluesKaj_> not a plasma 5/KF5 fan yet ...it needs improvement
<tzukk> i am only here because i want to use kde 5 plasma :)
<tzukk> never liked (the standard) look of kde 4
<BluesKaj_> heh, I don't like the simplistic flat default look that plsama 5 has
<BluesKaj_> icons are like cartoon images...worse than gtk in 2005
<tzukk> i think kde 4 can made to look nice. but i was not able to do that easily
<tzukk> i found a tool which was supposed to download new themes (standard in kde). but some couldnt be downloaded. and on kde-looks there were more than the tool displayed. also searching dint work properly
<soee> i like the current P5 theme http://wstaw.org/m/2015/01/04/p5.png
<yossarianuk> looks good
<yossarianuk> tzukk: here is a good example why to choose (k)ubuntu rather than debian - i.e you want to test plasma 5...
<soee> with Plasma 5.2 the new decoration will be also usable
<soee> *window decoration
<yossarianuk> soee: what plasma version will 15.04 come with ?
<soee> yossarianuk: 5.2 i think
<soee> it will be releaed january 27th and Vivid in April
<soee> so maybe 5.2.2 or something
<tzukk> this means in january 27th i can download kubuntu with plasam 5?
<soee> its already using Plasma 5.1
<soee> *Vivid Alpha1
<soee> the screen i posted is frm Vivid Alpah 1
<soee> *slpha
<tzukk> soee: well i meant in a more or less stable way :)
<tzukk> i am looking for a setup for work
<yossarianuk> soee: cheers
<yossarianuk> 5.1 seemed stable enough...
<yossarianuk> few issues with system-settings
<soee> tzukk: yeah Plasma 5.2 might be what you are looking
<tzukk> but maybe i can just go with kde 4 for now. though some concepts of it i never understood. this strange area on the desktop that is there by default for example
<tzukk> soee: 5.2 in current status or on januara 27th?
<soee> in 27th :)
<tzukk> okay, i can wait that long :)
<tzukk> soee: i like your screenshot
<tzukk> is it also possible to make kde 4 look like that?
<soee> tzukk: there is some theme that makes it look liek a breeze
<soee> but i never tried it as im on Plasma 5 since first releases
<tzukk> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/f1/Kubuntu_jaunty.png <- i never liked the menu. and also the roundness of the bar
<soee> ah im not using it in Plasma 5
<tzukk> maybe i should try this http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Dynamo+Plasma?content=166475
<soee> im using kicker, here is some very old video of it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2DIHGhJIeg
<tzukk> Kubuntu 14.10 Plasma 4 <- so i am going to download this and if i want plasma 5 i have to add a ppa right?
<tzukk> and then apt-cache search plasma?
<andy123> www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-14.10
<andy123> see "Install Plasma 5 on 14.10"
<tzukk> thanks andy123
<andy123> tzukk: but more straight-forward is to directly download the plasma 5 tech preview
<tzukk> i think i will go for the stable
<tzukk> and then switch to plasma 5 on january 27th
<tzukk> its not too long to wait
<tzukk> one more thing: i have an uefi laptop. is this okay with kubuntu? or anything to know?
<andy123> what's going to happen on jan 27th?
<yossarianuk> tzukk: UEFI is fine
<yossarianuk> unless you are also using win8 I suggest disabling secure-boot though
<tzukk> andy123: <soee> it will be releaed january 27th and Vivid in April
<yossarianuk> also chech out rEFInd
<tzukk> i would like to have two distros on that laptop. it wont be a problem with grub 2 right?
<tzukk> no, windows here :)
<yossarianuk> rEFInd = UEFI bootloader - auto adds all UEFI systems it detects
<tzukk> and whats the difference in refind vs grub2?
<yossarianuk> with UEFI you shouldn't use the grub menu from one distro to boot to another
<yossarianuk> rEFInd can boot without grub..
<tzukk> so i should install refind instead of grub?
<yossarianuk> it detects existing UEFI installs and gives you a graphical menu to chooe them
<yossarianuk> no you should just install rEFInd
<yossarianuk> (along side)
<tzukk> yossarianuk: how do i go about this? first installing kubuntu as usal, and then install refind at last?
<yossarianuk> yes
<tzukk> yossarianuk: can it be installed with apt?
<yossarianuk> tzukk: dpkg
<tzukk> i see, so its not a hassle
<tzukk> and then it will autodetect all OSs installed?
<yossarianuk> should do - and give the correct icon (if known)
<yossarianuk> you can still book via your bios's UEFI loader also.
<yossarianuk> i.e rEFInd works with existing bootloaders (including windows) or via EFI stub
<tzukk> wow this stuff is confusing
<yossarianuk> http://www.rodsbooks.com/refind/linux.html
<yossarianuk> sort of...
<yossarianuk> actualy there is a PPA for apt - https://launchpad.net/~rodsmith/+archive/ubuntu/refind
<yossarianuk> the .deb file is @ http://sourceforge.net/projects/refind/files/0.8.4/refind_0.8.4-1_amd64.deb/download
<yossarianuk> (ill use the PPA from now on..)
<tzukk> great, thanks yossarianuk
<tzukk> so no configuration just installing it
<yossarianuk> no config in my experience - however you can edit the config if you want.
<tzukk> but whats the difference to grub2, i thought it can boot uefi too?
<yossarianuk> it can
<yossarianuk> the difference if with rEFInd you can boot multiple UEFI OS's from the same menu
<yossarianuk> grub + UEFI if you boot into another distro from another grub menu it probably will not work - it will work between various versions of ubunut+varients as they all use the same.EFI file to boot
<yossarianuk> however if you say boot Fedora from an ubuntu UEFI-grub menu it will likely not boot
<yossarianuk> as it uses a different .EFI file
<yossarianuk> rEFInd can boot multiple UEFI OS's.
<tzukk> oh
<tzukk> i see
<tzukk> well that sounds nice :) i will go for that
<yossarianuk> (and its graphical + mouse support)
<yossarianuk> if you only ever boot 1 OS though don't worry...
<torrente> hi
<soee> hiho
<torrente> does the last version of kubuntu has ktorrent?
<soee> application ?
<torrente> yes
<soee> yes
<torrente> i dont have to install.......
<torrente> is it embedded?
<soee> yes
<torrente> great
<m-t> Hello, sombody know howto get a list of selected appoinments out of korganizer? Like for example all appoinments of a year showing a list of it the start and endtime.
<m-t> Reoccuring appoinments should show as several events in this list as well.
#kubuntu 2016-01-04
<nolsen> ._. Anyone else getting segmentation fault crashes from plasma shell?
<nolsen> I don't even have a taskbar right now.
<nolsen> and running plasmashell doesn't even bring it back properly.
<nolsen> Windows 10 taskbar in a nutshell basically.
<valorie> nolsen: not for a year or so -- what version of kubuntu are you running?
<nolsen> valorie: 15..10
<nolsen> 15.10
<valorie> hmmm
<valorie> are you up-to-date?
<nolsen> Yes.
<nolsen> Unless the update checker is being lazy
<valorie> most strange
<nolsen> I checked apt-get upgrade myself, it's up to date.
<valorie> you can always do `sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade`
<valorie> I have backports too however
<valorie> and have plasmashell 5.4.3
<nolsen> 5.4.2
<nolsen> You have cutting edge?
<nolsen> erm, development.
<nolsen> Or is 5.4.3 stable?
<valorie> not really, that's been out for a couple of months I think
<valorie> my travel notebook I have on 16.04 already, for testing
<valorie> so far, so good
<valorie> yes, I've had no crashes for months
<nolsen> Is it any better than 15.10?
<valorie> well, in 15.10 I was running neon, so back then I really was bleeding edge
<valorie> oops, got my versions mixed
<valorie> in 15.04 I was doing that
<valorie> I don't recall, but I almost always update to the latest, especially bugfix ones
<nolsen> latest qt version is 5.4.2 right?
<nolsen> kinfocenter just segfaulted xD
<nolsen> valorie: https://paste.kde.org/pehp3uubv/acov8m/raw
<valorie> !info qt
<ubottu> Package qt does not exist in wily
<valorie> pish, what is the package called
<valorie> nolsen: I'm not a coder
<valorie> just a tester
<nolsen> valorie: What backports you're using?
<nolsen> Going to update plasmashell to 5.5
<nolsen> or something newer than mine.
<valorie> nolsen: we don't have 5.5 done yet
<valorie> 5.5.2 is nearly done, but 5.5.3 is released Tuesday
<valorie> so we'll see
<valorie> between holidays and deaths in devel families, we've gotten a bit behind
<nolsen> !info qt5
<ubottu> Package qt5 does not exist in wily
<Guest64417> hello all having a issue with getting virtualbox to run. I can start the setup but I get a error when trying to start the actual vm its self
<Guest64417> getting a error that tells me to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup    but it fails when ran with sudo
<Fritigern> Guest64417: Did you reboot yet?
<reborn> how is stable for kubuntu 15.10?
<reborn> ??
<nolsen> reborn: It's pretty stable in my opinion.
<nolsen> I'm even running the latest kernel version and no crashes.
<nolsen> and using backports seemed to make the segfaults go away so far.
<nolsen> Actually, I'm one version behind on the kernel. 4.4.0-040400rc7-generic is what I'm currently using.
<Canon> anyone using VB 5.0
<Canon> Vbox
<Canon> brb
<Canon> anyone using Vbox
<nolsen> My graphics card is hating the xorg server ati driver ;_;
<LogicalDash> How do I change the primary monitor of the login screen?
<X9nLinux9> Can Kubuntu be used on a newer Mac as a start up system from a USB drive?  Anybody know how to configure that if so?
<X9nLinux9> Anybody running Kubuntu on a Mac here?
<media> hey
<valorie> X9nLinux9: I think what works is finding one of the images for mac, and then installing kubuntu-desktop on top of that
<valorie> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<valorie> ubottu, always so helpful
<ubottu> valorie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<valorie> X9nLinux9: such as ubuntu-mate: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/releases/wily/release/
<lordievader> Good morning.
<valorie> X9nLinux9: I also found http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<valorie> eh, better than my first advice is to just get the server and add kubuntu-desktop: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/wily/release/
<X9nLinux9> Valorie, are you starting up on Kubuntu?
<valorie> X9nLinux9: ? I'm not sure what you mean
<valorie> I've been using kubuntu for around 8 years I guess
<valorie> but never on a mac
<X9nLinux9> What I mean is... at one time I could start up with Linux on a Mac.  I tried to startup with Kubuntu on a new Mac recently and cannot get it to do so
<X9nLinux9> even used a DVD that had it on and would run it from the DVD... but it won't install in a way that allows me to use it as the start up system directly from a USB drive
<valorie> did you read my replies above?
<valorie> start by installing the image made for mac for server
<valorie> and then install kubuntu-desktop
<valorie> and you'll have kubuntu, essentially
<X9nLinux9> I have it on a working DVD.
<valorie> we no longer spin Kubuntu-mac ISO images
<valorie> we don't have the people or the time
<X9nLinux9> What I'm looking for is to have it as a working Startup system
<valorie> and I just told you how to do that
<valorie> get the server and add kubuntu-desktop: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/wily/release/
<X9nLinux9> Why would a DVD work as a startup and then not work when moved to a USB drive?
<X9nLinux9> I'll give that a try.
<valorie> well, it's always good to verify the image
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<X9nLinux9> Ok.  Will try that.  Thanks
<valorie> this is why I always torrent the ISOs -- ktorrent at least verifies before finishing
<valorie> so I know all my ISOs (I seed all the *buntus) are A-OK
<valorie> moving to a USB might have left out some vital bits at the beginning or so
<X9nLinux9> Thanks for the info Valorie
<mparillo> I believe zsync verfies the ISO also; very good if you are frequently using the daily builds.
<valorie> best of luck, X9nLinux9
<valorie> mparillo: I have to keep re-learning how to use zsync
<lordievader> valorie: Isn't checking inherit to the torrenting protocol, since chunks can arrive out of order.
<rom1504> that's not the reason why you check
<rom1504> the torrent contains the hashes, you check peers send you the correct pieces
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm having trouble connecting to the vpn using kubuntu 15.10....I can't access anything inside the vpn, dispite it connects  without errors
<rom1504> m_tadeu: when you ask a question, you have to provide *context*, "the vpn" assumes a context nobody here but you knows about
<m_tadeu> I'm using openconnect to reach my comapny's network
<m_tadeu> so I created a vpn connection in nwtwork manager to do so
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<rom1504> m_tadeu: what does route -n says ?
<lordievader> m_tadeu: Is that ipsec, openvpn? Or is openconnect something else altogether?
<rom1504> ah yeah I read openvpn
<m_tadeu> lordievader: openconnect is the opensource couterpart of cisco anyconnect....don't know the specifics of it
<rom1504> me neither
<lordievader> Hmm, same here, I'm afraid.
<m_tadeu> here's a before  and after vpn connection 'route -n'  http://pastebin.com/n0sSDVHF
<lordievader> Line 11 is strange to me...
<lordievader> Line 11 should probably have a gateway to 10.175.192.1 or whatever the vpn gateway is.
<ntz> hello
<BluesKaj> hey ntz
<ntz> I have weird terrible problem with kubuntu™ .... when I have something in $HOME/.kde4/Autostart, it actually starts that thing 4 times .... no idea why
<ntz> on account login
<ntz> hello BluesKaj
<ntz> never ever experienced this behaviour elswhere
<lordievader> ntz: What version of Kubuntu are you running?
<ntz> 14.04.3, up-to-date
<BluesKaj> ntz:  you haven't attempted to install plasma 5 I hope ?
<ntz> afaik no, problem is, that it's the workstation of my boss - he asked me if I can fix it so generally said, I didn't install anything there
<ntz> I fixed 10 other issues but only this one - kde related - still persists
<ntz> personally I am using kde since 2.x and never experienced this behaviour
<lordievader> ntz: Does system settings -> autostart (not sure where that was) list it four times?
<ntz> no, that's weird ... as well as it is placed there once and does it like that for both application and script
<ntz> eg I want to run existing "foo" app there .... it starts it 4 times both ways - from script and as an app
<BluesKaj> ntz, dunno if you read about this bugfix ppa that was advertized back in november, check to see if it applies to your issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa
<BluesKaj> ntz: did you check out the backports ppa ?  https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<BluesKaj> I just added the ppa to my sources.list on 14.04 and there were a lot of upgrades, forgot to check the number, altho my install didn't have any issues previous to the upgrade.
<carloilpunk> salve
<marco-parillo> Regina
<FelixFire619> can i install kubuntu side by side with win 7 via mounting the iso in windows?
<lordievader> No, you really need to boot to a live-cd/usb.
<anabain> Is it possible to upgrade the installer before trying to install kubuntu?
<genii> anabain: You can install things into a running liveCD, yes.
<vip> hi ho, do you use ark from right menu in dolphin? how to create some shortcuts, to right-click on folder and create 7z, zip, or other archive?
<FelixFire619> ok thanks, (I can make a kubuntu usb with rufus)
<anabain> genii, can you tell me why I'm not getting the primary/logical option when partitioning during a kubuntu 15.10 install?
<BluesKaj> anabain:  use manual partitioning for those options
<drmanhattan> hello
<nfk|laptop> any recommendations for multi-system time tracking solution?
#kubuntu 2016-01-05
<jimtendo-X202EP> Hey guys, not sure if this would constitute a bug or not, but I've noticed with Kubuntu 15.10 (and I'm guessing Ubuntu 15.10) that when compiling Qt apps in CMake the /usr/local/ ${PLUGIN_INSTALL_DIR} is not included in the sytem's environment variables. Instead, I have to set this manually with QT_PLUGIN_PATH=/usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plugins/. Is there a reason why this couldn't be set automatically by Ubuntu?
<ash66> hello all
<Lirus> hey, im trying to change my dns-server on an raspberry pi router and an kubuntu client with no success :/ first i tried to configuere the raspberry pi dhcpd correctly but it didnt change my clients dns settings. then i tried the gui of the kubuntui network manager - no success. then i killed network-manager because my resolv.conf says Genereated by NetworkManager and tried to change the dns settings by hand but still no success :( :/ how the hell can i
<Lirus> change this?
<Lirus> it always sends the dns request to 192.168.2.1 -.-
<valorie> !dns
<ubottu> To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<valorie> Lirus: ^^^^
<Lirus> i managed to get the dns request to the right address on my rpi wan interface but i dont get any response ;/
<nenis43> Why do you prefer Kubuntu to Ubuntu?
<valorie> nenis43: for me: the community, and KDE over unity
<nenis43> Is KDE more resource intensive than Unity?
<soee> there is not KDE as such since 15.04. Now we have Plasma
<soee> and i don't think Plasma requires more resoures than Unity
<frusen> is it possible to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10?  i've tried both using muon and do-release-upgrade
<frusen> ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<frusen> apt.log has a lot of broken entries
<frusen> i suspect it's because i try to upgrade to 15.10 directly from 14.04 but i'm not sure
<frusen> Broken baloo-kf5:amd64 Depends on libqt5widgets5 [ amd64 ] < none -> 5.4.1+dfsg-2ubuntu4.1 > ( libs ) (>= 5.0.2)
<frusen> this is the first time i try upgrading, always done fresh installs before
<soee> frusen: might not work. Since 15.04 Kubuntu uses Plasma 5 and this is a big jump from KDE
<Notimik> Hi all, any one more than me that have problems with dual screen setup and that new programs starts on wrong screen ( left one )?
<Smurphy> Notimik: If I remember correctly, the programs will always start on the primary screen.
<Notimik> Smurphy: most do but firefox and blender allways go to wrong screen
<Smurphy> heh... So no real KDE apps :}
<Notimik> Smurphy: firefox is most stubborn since when you move it to primary screen it half expands and if you go full screen nad back to normal it jumps screen again
<Smurphy> yep. Noticed that too.
<Notimik> Smurphy: well firefox is kind of mandatory
<Smurphy> but I don't think the KDE folks can do something about it.
<Notimik> blender i can live without
<Notimik> sounds wierd must be some kwin thingy
<frusen> soee: i see.  is there a way to upgrade to 14.10->15.04->15.10?
<frusen> maybe a fresh install is a better idea
<soee> frusen: yes i would recommend it
<Smurphy> frusen: I did the upgrade. Main issue is the plasma caches you need to flush/empty.
<frusen> i think i'll wait until the next lts
<frusen> Smurphy: 14.04 to 15.10?
<Smurphy> that's a good Idea too ...
<Smurphy> frusen: yes. that's what I did.
<Smurphy> but I had to fix quite some stuff under the hood. It's not a plain/regular setup I have here.
<Smurphy> most issues I have are still with kontact/akonadi
<frusen> how is plasma 5?  i tried on netrunner and it was quite buggy for me
<frusen> also tried on manjaro
<Smurphy> frusen: It is Ok - some things work better than on 4, but it is not complete yet ...
<frusen> i'll wait a while longer but it looks great
<jubo2> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jubo2> when running 'sudo apt update'
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm having some trouble getting wicd to work properly on kubuntu 15.10...I don't get the plasma icons, dispite the network seems to be working properly...any ideas?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Morning :)
<BluesKaj> hey Smurphy
<jubo2> Is it possible to get a color laser to work in GNU/Linukka?
<jubo2> I need to boot to Windows now
<jubo2> pauvre jubo-jubo
<Graf_Westerholt> How do I delete wrong words from the dictionary?
<szmq> Wifi keeps disconnecting. wifi: Broadcom BCM43142. Can You help me with problem? :/
<soee_> hi szmq, it disconnects during work etc. ?
<szmq> wifi works only over very short distances.. When it is larger, after about 20 seconds keeps disconecting
<szmq> the longer it means that the signal strength indicator is about 45%
<soee_> laptop ?
<szmq> yea, lenovo g510
<szmq> on Windows, everything worked so the netrowrk card is ok; /
<soee_> this might be linux driver issue
<soee_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2295283
<szmq> I tried Elementary OS live CD but the problem was identical
<szmq> trash?
<szmq> ;c
<soee_> szmq: what Kubuntu version are you running ?
<szmq> 15.10
<soee_> try installing: bcmwl-kernel-source
<szmq> I already have
<soee_> installed manually ?
<szmq> yea
<soee_> did you rebooted after?
<szmq> yea
<soee_> ok, some suggest also to run: sudo modprobe wl
<szmq> I tried, but I'll do it again
<szmq> wait moment
<szmq> http://scr.hu/30by/nhy3q
<soee_> szmq: ok but i'm out of ideas :D wifi on my Dell laptop works just fine
<szmq> nope...
<soee_> anyway, i suggest joining #ubuntu channel
<soee_> and ask there, there are more users that might help
<szmq> fking bradcom and lenovo!
<szmq> broadcom
<szmq> but then I buy another card
<szmq> i can *
<szmq> some suggest?
<szmq> and fking windows
<szmq> sry ;/
<szmq> @soee_ look: https://wiki.debian.org/wl
<szmq> This means that debian has the support?
<soee_> meh, they dont have any linux driver on their website http://support.lenovo.com/pl/pl/products/Laptops-and-netbooks/Lenovo-G-Series-laptops/Lenovo-G510-Notebook?tabName=downloads
<szmq> yea ;c
<szmq> but look at what i wrote
<soee_> ok and the driver works but is shitty from what you said :)
<soee_> szmq: seen that on debian page: Frequent disconnections can be experienced. This may be resolved by disabling power management via: ?
<genii> <cough cough > family friendly language please
<soee_> genii: sue thing http://www.thefreedictionary.com/shitty 1.
<soee_> used in this context :D
<soee_> szmq: so try: iwconfig wlan0 power off
<genii> soee_: Please try to use something better like crappy
<szmq> wait moment
<szmq__> http://scr.hu/30by/w8b7h
<szmq__> ehhh
<soee_> :/
<szmq__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<szmq__> http://scr.hu/30by/6lu1d
<szmq__> 1 or 2
<soee_> no idea, probably test both
<genii> Might be better off to just rip the thing out and throw an Atheros in there
<szmq> just do it broadcom
<szmq> ;c
#kubuntu 2016-01-06
<denza242> aaaa
<denza242> my touchpad's buttons refuse to work
<denza242> sometimes the left button acts as both the left and the middle
<denza242> and the right button does nothing
<denza242> anyone here atm?
<soee> !ask denza242
<soee> denza242: !ask
<soee> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<denza242> soee: would you happen to know how to reset all synaptic settings
<soee> oh i never used synaptic settings, but you coudl take a lok in .config/ folder
<Guest28665> hello
<soee> hi Guest28665
<Guest28665> hi soee
<jubo2> Hiya and thanks for the best out-of-box GNU/Linukka OS
<jubo2> 'sudo apt update' is stuck at
<cody> hi
<jubo2> connecting to security.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> Linukka isn't ubuntu
<jubo2> It just a term of endearment for GNU/Linux
<jubo2> Unikka and Linukka
<ikonia> it means nothing
<ikonia> what's you're actual problem
<jubo2> 'sudo apt update' hangs
<ikonia> remove the cache and tell it to refersh
<jubo2> ikonia: how do I remove the cache?
<ikonia> man apt-get
<jubo2> man pages are crap medium. they are not hypertext
<jubo2> but ok
<valorie> they come out all nicely styled in good old konqueror
<valorie> <3
<ovidiu-florin> ikonia: you would tell a developer to check the manual, but a user is not expected to know how to check a manual
<ikonia> what ?
<ovidiu-florin> I mean a man
<ikonia> sorry, what ?
<jubo2> bro is better
<ikonia> bro ?
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ovidiu-florin> ikonia: do you know the command on how to clear the cache?
<ikonia> yes
<jubo2> but bro doesn't come installed on fresh clean fresh clean
<ovidiu-florin> then why not tell it?
<ikonia> jubo2: bro ?
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ovidiu-florin> and point the asker to the man for more info
<jubo2> http://bropages.org/browse
<jubo2> bro is a companion to man
<jubo2> and no glitter gender, just common sense
<jubo2> Anyone can add an entry to a bro page
<ikonia> looks like it sucks
<ikonia> it just has some common used syntax
<ikonia> but that has nothing to do with this really
<jubo2> ikonia: some people are just looking for common used syntax (example)
<jubo2> Not all the bells, whistles and knobs of the  thing
<ikonia> jubo2: you're not, you're looking for a specific argument
<ikonia> which is why I said look in the man page
<jubo2> yeah
<jubo2> I looked at all of the man page
<jubo2> didn't find it
<jubo2> I need more coffee. Didn't drink enough at the church
<jubo2> 'k cofi coming up
<ovidiu-florin> ikonia: one of the biggest problems with the Linux community is the arrogance of it's members. https://www.reddit.com/r/freebsd/comments/31mgze/bsd_community_vs_linux_community/
<jubo2> ovidiu-florin: it's really nice that you care but could someone just tell me how to trash the cache so it can load fresh?
<ikonia> ovidiu-florin: thats nothing to do with this channel
<ovidiu-florin> if a person asks for how to do something and somebody knows the answer, instead of givin the answer they reply with: Why do you want that? Don't do that! and possibly some curses
<ovidiu-florin> <jubo2> ikonia: how do I remove the cache?
<ovidiu-florin> <ikonia> man apt-get
<jubo2> ikonia: I think he is offering you critizism which is helpful in the sense that it helps your personal development
<ovidiu-florin> jubo2: you are right
<ikonia> ovidiu-florin: you're right, I shouldn't have offered to help someone who has been a problem user repeatedly
<jubo2> that went into the log
<ikonia> yes ?
<ovidiu-florin> as a paralel: in general in the BSD community if you ask for help, (even a stupid question), they will tell you the answer, and the offer some guidance as to why that might be a bad idea
<ikonia> ovidiu-florin: I will put in all the effort to help people in need of help, I will check if somone is genuine in their help request when they are a known problem user who has wasted time in the past
<jubo2> offensive to call someone a "problem user"
<ovidiu-florin> if thay are trolls we can ban them
<ikonia> ovidiu-florin: give someone a chance to get help
<jubo2> I friggen purvey http://Palestinetunne.li etc.
<ikonia> jubo2: not interested in your urls
<ikonia> please don't be offtopic here
<ikonia> make your support request as you have done and wait/work with people for support
<ovidiu-florin> jubo2: you're not helping my case here
<jubo2> I also purvey grepping for "problem user" if and whenevs I get the feeling to find that particular offense
<jubo2> ovidiu-florin: I don't even know what your case is
<jubo2> my case is 'sudo apt update' hangs
<jubo2> and when I try to ask on #kubuntu irc "How do I remove the apt-get cache?" I get told to RTFM
<jubo2> instead of someone who knows it from the top of the head giving me the answer
<jubo2> peda.. something..
<ovidiu-florin> try `sudo apt-get clean` (http://askubuntu.com/questions/285691/is-it-possible-to-clean-the-apt-cache-from-the-command-line)
<jubo2> run. now running 'sudo apt update'
<aldric> Hello. I have a general issue with kf5 (kubuntu 15.10). I tried to google it with various keywords, but no success. Here is the problem: for many settings I may set in systemsettings (such as icon theme, color theme, singleclick, ...), it seems they are completely ignored by kf5 applications (but surprisingly not by kde4 ones). For instance, kf5 apps insist on using double click to open and using gnome icon theme everywhere. Any idea what
<aldric> is going on? (maybe kf5 apps cannot find kdeglobals file?) Is there somewhere I can check the paths that kf5 apps look for?  Or could anybody redirect me to the right forum/channel? Thank you!
<ovidiu-florin> aldric: at a point in history, Kubuntu had 2 systems settings, one for KDE4 and one for KF5 (unless I'm mixing things)
<jubo2> 'sudo apt update' still hangs
<Fritigern> aldric: You have installed appmenu-qt5. Remove it and put appmenu-qt back. That fixes it 100%
<jubo2> run that 'sudo apt-get clean'
<jubo2> I ctrl-c it and use apt-get instead of apt
<aldric> I think it's the kf5 one I am using.
<aldric> ok I may have appmenu-qt things... I try removing them
<Fritigern> No, it's appmenu-qt5
<ovidiu-florin> jubo2: it should do the same
<ovidiu-florin> jubo2: please pastebin your command and output
<jubo2> so I think too
<Fritigern> I have had the exzact same issue and only because someone else had the same issue and manage to trak it down to that did I learn about this issue
<aldric> is there a working macosx-like appmenu working nowadays in kf5?
<aldric> I used to use that in kde4
<ovidiu-florin> aldric: in muon there's a section plasma widgets. See if you find something usefull there.
<ovidiu-florin> most of them have been tested with plasma 5
<aldric> oh removing appmenu-qt5 did the trick. Many thanks!
<Fritigern> aldric: Spread the word.
<aldric> it's a wonder there is nothing about this in any forum...
<aldric> maybe there were not that many users of appmenu
<ovidiu-florin> aldric or Fritigern if you are willing, make a blog post about this issue, and we'll pull it in Kubuntu Wire
<jubo2> sudo apt upgrade hangs on "0% [Connecting to fi.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:708:310:54::102)]"
<jubo2> I cannot update nor upgrade
<jubo2> bummer.
<yofel> for more than ~2 minutes?
<ovidiu-florin> change your servers to use ones from a different country
<yofel> I've seen apt hang for a while on ipv6 connections in the past
<jubo2> I gonna let it hang for 4-5 min just to find out
<Fritigern> jubo2: sudo kate /etc/sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list and change the sources from fi.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com
<Odur> jubo2: Change to main server instead
<Odur> As Fritigern said :)
<ovidiu-florin> Fritigern: or use kdesudo kate ;-P
<jubo2> but unecolo
<jubo2> the main is prlly in USia
<jubo2> hey. now it runs
<jubo2> yofel: it runs
<Fritigern> ovidiu-florin: Or sudo software-properties-kde
<jubo2> 4.2.0-23 kernel and lowlatency kernel :D :D
<ovidiu-florin> ;)
<ovidiu-florin> with the fi server?
<jubo2> It just hung on the IPv6 so I assumed it's not going to proceed like the update didn't
<jubo2> yes
<yofel> jubo2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/574569/apt-get-stuck-at-0-connecting-to-us-archive-ubuntu-com
<yofel> the answer is rally just a workaround as it changes the connection preference to ipv4, but it works
<jubo2> really.. rally is silly "motorsport" where you drive insanely fast on normal roads
<jubo2> so had little trouble parsing that one at start ;)
<yofel> oops, lol
<jubo2> yofel: I immediatelly thought of "race condition"
<yofel> XD
<jubo2> which confused me more lol
<aldric> Now, while I am here, a couple of other issues, with kmail icons. 1 - the icon in the task bar is not kmail's icon (when I was using gnome icons, but also now that I switched to breeze). 2 - the tray icon is blank (invisible) and won't go away even if I disable it. How can I fix this?
<ovidiu-florin> aldric: you see a blank space where the icon should be?
<aldric> (ah wait, maybe my kmail tray icon behavior is back to normal... )
<aldric> yes that's what (was) happening
<aldric> it only remains the task bar issue (the task bar icon is different from the window icon in kwin decoration)
<aldric> (the latter is right while the former is wrong)
<ovidiu-florin> aldric: are you showing the number of unread mails?
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<aldric> ovidiu-florin: yes it's working
<ovidiu-florin> isn't the windows icon with orange?
<aldric> no orange. It's a grey mailbox containing a white enveloppe.
<aldric> while the icon in task bar is a hollow green rectangle with a "play" pictogram (green right facing triangle). Nothing to do with a mail client.
<ovidiu-florin> aldric: not this one: https://github.com/NitruxSA/breeze-icon-theme/blob/master/Breeze/apps/48/kontact.svg ?
<aldric> ah no, not this one (but it would be fine if it was)... so maybe kwin is not displaying the breeze icon either?
<aldric> your icon is kontact's icon but I am using kmail directly, so this is actually expected
<aldric> https://github.com/NitruxSA/breeze-icon-theme/blob/master/Breeze/apps/48/kmail.svg <- this does not display anything in my web browser... maybe there is something wrong with kmail's icon in breeze?
<aldric> (the green rectangle with play button: it seems this is the default icon for iconless windows in the task bar with breeze theme)
<aldric> (ah and when I pin the icon in the task bar and close kmail, the icon becomes the right one)
<aldric> (so it's wrong only when kmail is running)
<ovidiu-florin> aldric: have you logged out and in since the change?
<aldric> no, but when I relog I'll check again (I cannot do that now)
<aldric> (btw this bug was already there before the change, only with different icons: those from the gnome theme)
<soee> the link you pasted does not show icon because it is symlink
<aldric> I see. Besides kmail.svg exists on my installation... and is yet another icon! (white open envelope with blue sheet of paper inside)
<aldric> Okay, I am on my way now. Thanks for the help!!! Happy new year and so on :).
<linuxuserwannabe> How can I set an application window to be pinned/showed to all desktops based on *exact* command path?
<jack_> test
<BuddyButterfly> hi, happy new year 2u all
<BuddyButterfly> last year I reported that I was very frustrated that the upgrade from utopic to 15.10 made the syste not boot etc.
<BuddyButterfly> Now I have found the reason.
<BuddyButterfly> I ccould only boot in secure mode ....
<BuddyButterfly> the reason was, that there obviously was a change in display manager to sddm (or the like).
<BuddyButterfly> the update did not remove lightdm. After removing lightdm all the problems went away. No hang at boot anymore.
<BuddyButterfly> so I am happy again an enjoy kubuntu!
<Smurphy> buriedalive: nice.
<denza242> grr
<denza242> I'm on the brink of re-installing and I really don't want to do that, because that's a PITA.
<denza242> i'm having problems with my synaptics touchpad
 * genii pats denza242 comfortingly on the back and slides over a fresh coffee
<denza242> genii: you wouldn't happen to know how to reset xinput stuff
<denza242> would you?
<genii> Not offhand :(
<denza242> ah well
<denza242> in any case my problem is as such, ever since yesterdays kernel upgrade, my synaptics touchpad's mouse buttons have been acting up to the point of system unusability
<genii> Apparently they are supposed to be stored in the .xsessionrc file
<denza242> I have to disable and float both "TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint                         id=14" and "SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad                    id=13" before anything else
<denza242> because otherwise it spams crap everywhere
<denza242> genii: I'll check it out
<denza242> genii: it seems to be missing
<denza242> oh also
<denza242> wait I just realized
<denza242> usually TPPS/2 IBM TrackPoint  never appears when I punch in "xinput"
<denza242> :O
<genii> Hm
<denza242> genii: I tried purging the xinput driver for synaptics
<denza242> but that only makes the spam worse
<denza242> I should mention that I _did_ clean my laptop with a bit of rubbing alcohol yesterday
<denza242> but I've done that a lot of times before, without any problems
<denza242> o/ BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi denza242
<denza242> BluesKaj: could you help me with an xinput problem
<genii> denza242: Could you pastebin the stuff it's spamming into the terminal?
<denza242> genii: it spams whatever's in the clipboard (this time it was a phoronix url) somtimes
<denza242> other times it spams tildes/FXX keys
<genii> Yeah so looks like hardware issue or so
<denza242> FXX = F1, F2, et al
<denza242> I should mention
<denza242> even though I have the aforementioned things disabled/floated, if I press the left mouse key it still does things
<denza242> even though I have the aforementioned things disabled/floated, if I press the left mouse key it still does thingsi'
<denza242> ^example
<denza242> it's also triggering the alt-key now
<denza242> USB mouse works fine, both wired and wireless
<genii> I wonder if passing options to the synaptics driver in /etc/modules instead of xinput
<denza242> cd /etc/modules bash: cd: /etc/modules: Not a directory
<genii> it's a file :)
<denza242> oh :x
<denza242> genii: it's empty
<denza242> other than some commented stuff
<denza242> genii: left-clicked into a terminal and it appended "i;3~"
<denza242> whatever that is
<genii> denza242: Yes. This is the file you use to put special options to modules, or load modules which are not loaded by default. So you can do something like add a line: synaptics LeftEdge 999 irq 7    ...or so on
<genii> denza242: The driver options can be found at http://www.x.org/archive/X11R7.5/doc/man/man4/synaptics.4.html
<genii> Actually, on closer look those are for inclusion in xorg.conf
<denza242> genii: what options should I pass?
<denza242> the KDEConnect mouse is giving me less problems than the hardware mouse
<denza242> >.<
<genii> denza242: In this case, the options need to be passed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and not /etc/modules because the synaptics driver is only loaded when X starts
<denza242> genii: right I get that
<genii> Although at this point I'm not sure what options should be passed, there are a lot of them. You might try decreasing it's sensitivity or such
<denza242> genii: I should also mention, the trackpad itself works fine
<denza242> or well
<denza242> it works as a trackpad should
<denza242> it's the mouse buttons
<genii> Like maybe the FingerLow FingerHigh FingerPress values
<genii> So if the buttons, perhaps the ClickTime or FastTaps options
<denza242> genii: I don't have an xorg.conf but I do have /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf
<denza242> genii: I'm going to see if the trackpad is broken in windows too
<denza242> hopefully it isnt...
<genii> Yes, it's normal not to have an xorg.conf
<genii> delian66: ^
<genii> Meh
<denza242> genii: it's a hardware issue
<denza242> at least though, I could enable the trackpad without having it spam crap everywhere
<genii> denza242: Well, at least now we know
<genii> denza242: Was it working properly before the cleaning, or did you clean it because it was acting up?
<denza242> genii: perhaps I used too much rubbing alcohol...
<denza242> working properly before cleaning
<genii> Ah, yes. so that is immediately the suspect
<denza242> well, other than the occasional error where it didn't work for some reason at all
<denza242> but that was easily fixed with an xinput enable 14
<denza242> hmm...
<denza242> well I could always just use the simulated button events with the trackpad
<genii> Maybe order a new trackpad ;)
<neredsenvy> Is plasma desktop possible on ubuntu ? Anyone here using both k/u-buntu that could help out.
<kdeuser5> Hallo!
<marco-parillo> You can certainly install kubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-full over Ubuntu (unity). Afterwards, you will find two programs performing the same function, one KDE and one Gnome.
<neredsenvy> Anyone know if its possible to install Plasma Desktop on Ubuntu ?
<neredsenvy> Plasma 5
<neredsenvy> anyone ?
<BluesKaj> neredsenvy:  only if you install kubuntu-desktop
<neredsenvy> BluesKaj: So install kubuntu-desktop first and then plasma or ?
<BluesKaj> neredsenvy:  plasma desktop is part of kubuntu-desktop
<ovidiu-florin> Kubuntu podcast is live now: http://youtu.be/lYiEQd2QZcs
<percival_> list
<wayneh07> Is anybody else having problems with 15.10 freezing?
<Quantos> Nope, when is it freezing?
<Quantos> Is it a clean install or an upgrade path?
<Quantos> Try a LiveCD and see if that freezes as well
<wayneh07> Sorry I was off making a coffee
<wayneh07> It is a clean install
<wayneh07> I haven't seen anything to indicate it's coming it just suddenly freezes occasionally
<wayneh07> I've also found that I can clean boot using the magic sysreq keys
<Shiroe> hi
<Shiroe> Hello, i need to now sth about kubuntu. Is in kubuntu a lot of critical bugs ?? Can use this system everyday witout crashes and fatal bugs??
<Fritigern> Shiroe: KI am using it every day without problems (and no crashes) and I am not technical at all.
<Shiroe> ok
<mparillo> ovidiu-florin: Rick_Timmis: ahoneybun_ Thanks for giving us something to promote. If you have a link to a transcript, I would be happy to add it to the wire (http://wire.kubuntu.org/?p=930) which feeds the KDE and Ubuntu Planets
<Rick_Timmis> Oh yes one second, I get you link to Show notes
<Rick_Timmis> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1ZqbDTx9JhKvE3vXzMIgPBOOe5tPD_C7pkTkQIoM-snw/edit?usp=sharing
<ovidiu-florin> mparillo: please use this link: https://goo.gl/DY6CBr
<mparillo> Changed, thank you.
<joshua__> hello
#kubuntu 2016-01-07
<cjwelborn> It's quiet in here, so let me tell about a bug I had. I usually alt+tab through windows, but decided to try the "flip switch" for once. It immediately crashed, and my keyboard stopped working. I logged out, and back in. The keyboard worked for lightdm, my ttys, and logging in to kde as root, but not for my user. I looked it up, and it was a known bug. Something about a deadlock/race-condition and releasing devices. Anyway, I decided to
<cjwelborn> upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 because the bug mentioned it had been fixed. Started the upgrade, got about half through and the do-release-upgrade gui froze because input was needed ("okay to overwrite modifed bash.bashrc?"). I tried for a while to repair my broken system. The software channels had already been switched over. I was met with error after error from apt. Mostly dependency errors, but one UnicodeDecodeError from python-tk (which
<cjwelborn> was weird). Anyway, At that point I gave up. I recently rsynced my home directory, and I copied my newest work to a usb stick from a tty. Sorry for a wall of text. I was waiting for a LTS before trying plasma 5, but I'm here now. I do like it, even though things don't seem quite as stable as my old system. I'm sure it will be ironed out soon. Thank you for your time. :)
<cjwelborn> Basically I wiped that one partition and started fresh with a Kubuntu 15.10 install.
<cjwelborn> Oh, and the flip switch works fine now.
<gdhl> hi everyone!
<soee> hi gdhl
<gdhl> i just starting irc cli using irssi, that's cool
<soee> :D
<benvantende> Does anyone know where the Wacom configuration has gone to in 15.10. It used to be in system IIRC
<hateball> benvantende: krunner -> wacom, does that return anything?
<benvantende> hateball: sorry for my ignorance. where do i run krunner?
<hateball> benvantende: oh, alt+space by default
<hateball> if you've upgraded from an earlier release it might still be bound to alt+f2
<benvantende> of course ;) but no
<hateball> how about....
<benvantende> right
<hateball> "tablet" ?
<hateball> otherwise, searching in the k-menu should give same results
<hateball> kickoff, whatever
<benvantende> no it is not there. i also tried looking for something installable, but there seems to be nothing for wacom anymore. i am sure there is, but just can't find it.
<lordievader> Good morning.
<benvantende> morning!
<lordievader> Hey benvantende
<hateball> benvantende: sadly I am on 14.04 at work so I cannot say where it can be
<hateball> benvantende: is there a dedicated "input" thing?
<hateball> maybe it's grouped with touchpad/mouse or something
<benvantende> thing?
<benvantende> ahh
<Smurphy> *lol* trying to install kubuntu 14.04.3 on a new Dell laptop. What a mess ...
<lordievader> benvantende: Seems like the wacom kcm is not ported to KF5 yet, propably need to use the old systemsettings to configure it.
<benvantende> lordievader: right. that was what i was thinking. so how to invoke that?
<lordievader> benvantende: kcmshell4 kcm_wacomtablet
<benvantende> lordievader: duhhh - could not find module  'kcm_wacomtablet'
<lordievader> Is it installed?
<benvantende> Unable to locate package kcm_wacomtablet
<lordievader> Not sure if it is the same for 15.10, but under 14.04 the package is called kde-config-tablet
<lordievader> !info kde-config-tablet
<ubottu> Package kde-config-tablet does not exist in wily
<lordievader> Ahh...
<lordievader> Hmm, [1] leads me to believe it does exist in wily. [1] https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/vivid/amd64/kde-config-tablet/2.0-2
<hateball> benvantende: https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=347022#c5
<ubottu> KDE bug 347022 in general "Unable to setup wacom tablet - widget missing" [Major,Confirmed]
<hateball> there is also a comment further down about getting it work the gui way
<benvantende> right
<benvantende> but not easy :(
<hateball> So it goes
<hateball> The cli way seems pretty simple tho
<benvantende> OK thanks for looking into it.
<Yossarianuk> hi - as Plasma 5.6 is out in March , does that mean 16.04 will use that ? -> http://linux.softpedia.com/blog/kde-plasma-5-6-to-land-on-march-22-2016-will-have-five-point-releases-498545.shtml
<Yossarianuk> or is that a question for #kubuntu-devel ?
<mparillo> It was asked yesterday, and the answer was probably backports (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/01/06/%23kubuntu-devel.html#t20:44).
<Yossarianuk> mparillo: thats a shame really....
<Yossarianuk> After 3 - 5 years Plasma 5.5 will look more stale than 5.6.  One of the reasons Kubuntu is a good KDE based distro is that it usually has the latest stable KDE/Plasma release.
<lordievader> Yossarianuk: Hence the backports? 14.04 also has an ancient Plasma4, with backports it is less ancient.
<Yossarianuk> lordievader: sure, and I do understand that the time frame isn't good I guess for an LTS release...
<Yossarianuk> In some ways it would be better if you could defer releases to fit in with KDE/Plasma release schedule..
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Smurphy> Hmm. Anyone knows how to get the Trash show up on the desktop in Kubuntu 14.04.3 LTS ?
<Smurphy> I'm also missing it in 15.10 BTW ...
<marco-parillo> Add Widgets > Trashcan ?
<Smurphy> Yep. In 15.10 it worked. Didn't find it in 14.04.3.
<marco-parillo> Sorry, I do not have 14.04.3 around now to check
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  think it's folder view in desktop settings
<hateball> hmmm, I am 14.04.3, and I have a trash can applet in the tray... I cant seem to find where I would another one however
<hateball> add*
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: I have Folder view. I always change back from whatever is default.
<Smurphy> But the trash won't show up.
<yu> the latest systemupdate wasnt good, screen is flickering after it, I havent accepted any unstable sources :(
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  what about trash in dolphin places?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  can you drag the trash icon from dolphin onto the desktop in 15.10, it works here in desktop view on 16.04
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  or use the add widgets in the context menu on the desktop
<Smurphy> Widget didn't work for 14.04.3 - had to create a desktop file. Works now.
<Smurphy> Under 15.10 the widget existed and works. Thx.
<Smurphy> BTW - do you know a way to force a DNS Server in Ubuntu ?
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  add the dns IPs in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d base with root permissions , just igniore the warnings about resolv.conf being overwritten, it works
<BluesKaj> kdesudo dolphin /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d in the run command is the method I use, altho afaik if your router allows dns entries that's usually the best place
<yu> just remembered I added a new package... so after deleting its no more graphics issues....anyway is there any possible way to make flash work in kubuntu?
<BluesKaj> flash works in kubuntu if you have flashplugin-installer installed. It works in FF ...chromium has issues, but chrome-browser works ok, altho it has it's own flash version
<BluesKaj> yu: ^
<Smurphy> BluesKaj: it's for overwriting the DNS of the DHCPD ...
<BluesKaj> Smurphy:  static IP on your LAN ?
<BluesKaj> might work
<bartosz_> hi
<bartosz_> i'm using kubuntu right now and I would try a kde 5.5?
<bartosz_> what do you think is it okay now or still need to wait for upgrades?
<yofel> we're close to having 5.5 done, but it's still not ready for general consumption
<marco-parillo> I think I heard that soee: has been mostly successful, but I doubt I could replicate his success, so I am waiting. If you lurk in #kubuntu-devel you will see the packagers making progress.
<BluesKaj> yofel:  is it in the ppas? I'm willing to take a chance since I'm testing 16.04 anyway
 * genii consumes another coffee
<bartosz_> ok I will wait. I'm not an advanced user
<BluesKaj> finished my coffee ration for the day
<yofel> I'll tell you in -devel
<BluesKaj> ok
<Frenzy42_> Hello
<clivejo> hi Frenzy42_
<Frenzy42_> I have a problem with my Kubuntu 14.04, (Dell E7440 Latitude + Dell E-Port Plus II + Dual Monitors + Kubuntu 14.04 (https://01.org/comment/reply/2785))
<Frenzy42_> My problem here : http://fr.textsave.org/w4Pb
<Frenzy42_> ..
<oibe_bourne> Hello everyone. I'm using a Kubuntu derivate (Netrunner). Could anyone give me a short comment on a few network related issues I find to be a bit strange?
<oibe_bourne> Though I disabled IPv6 by boot parameter, and lsmod doesn't show any IPv6 modules at all, "netstat -a" still shows tcp6 connections. How is this possible?
<nestor_> всем привет)
<nestor_> с кодировкой у меня все нормально ?)
<oibe_bourne> http://pastebin.com/3mFPQK2D
<oibe_bourne> Does this look normal?
<oibe_bourne> No browser opened or any other connection
<oibe_bourne> being active
<nestor_> why is russia ?)
<nestor_> or ukraine
<BluesKaj> !ru | nestor_
<ubottu> nestor_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BluesKaj> !ua
<nestor_>  #ubuntu-ru i can not speak
<nestor_> 404
<nestor_> error
<nestor_> maybe this channel it has  russian people
<genii> 404 error on an IRC channel?
<nestor_> #ubuntu-ru
<nestor_> yes
<genii> Are you using some web gateway into IRC?
<nestor_> no
<nestor_> i have programm
<genii> nestor_: Perhaps try: /join #ubuntu-ru
<nestor_> konversation
<BluesKaj> nestor_:  register your nick?
<nestor_> [20:34] [404] nestor_ #ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel
<nestor_> no
<nestor_> i no register
<genii> BluesKaj: Yes, looks like thats the error
<BluesKaj> genii:  yeah i joined #ubuntu-ru without error
<genii> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<nestor_> why code in Java ?)
<nestor_> kottlett  you a from &)
<nestor_> ?*)
<rom1504> nestor_: you're right better code in haskell
<nestor_> what ?
<nestor_> i have  question
<nestor_> java
<BluesKaj> !java | nestor_
<ubottu> nestor_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<rom1504> nestor_: you already used up all your quota of questions
<nestor_> ))
<nestor_> you funny
<Skyrider> Yay, just installed kubuntu.. and already a crash :(
<clivejo> Skyrider: where did it crash?
<Skyrider> clivejo: as far as I know, system was updating and I was switching monitor (laptop to tv)
<Skyrider> Mouse was lagging, a lot.. and then, poom. crash
<Skyrider> at least, a process crashed
<clivejo> it should pop telling you what crashed?
<Skyrider> Indeed it did.
<Skyrider> Plasma?
<Skyrider> Either way, things works now. For now ^^..
<Skyrider> Now I have to figure out, 1), how to make a share (I already made a share by directory properies, but cant find it in windows).
<Skyrider> and 2). Why the screen won't fall back to laptop when I unplug the HDMI cable.
<Skyrider> Guess I got the first one.
<clivejo> Skyrider: what distro/version of Kubuntu?
<Skyrider> 15.10
<Skyrider> Makes me wonder as well that kodi is now in window mode, but is refusing to go full-screen.
<Skyrider> Regardless I nicely click the "full screen" button, top right.
<BlueProtoman> Anyone use Kimchi?  I'm trying to install it on Kubuntu 15.10, but it's taking *forever*; I think the installer might actually be stuck in an infinite loop.
<genii> !info kimchi
<ubottu> kimchi (source: kimchi): HTML5 based management tool for KVM. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-0ubuntu1 (wily), package size 853 kB, installed size 2995 kB
<genii> From the size, it shouldn't take too long to install. So yes, likely there's some issue
<BlueProtoman> genii: How can I abort installing it?  Sure, Ctrl+C, but then I have to screw around with dpkg--what kind of screwing around should I do?
<genii> BlueProtoman: Probably no other way except that, unfortunately. I'd recommend doing a sudo apt-get purge kimchi   after that, and see if it recommends the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<genii> BlueProtoman: If you do apt-get download kimchi   ...and then try manual install with sudo dpkg -i <kimchi-packagename-here>   it may give some more informative output about what's happening
<Skyrider> Can someone tell me how to alter the \ key in kubuntu?
<Skyrider> It appears to alter/change the full/window size? At least, it does in kodi.
<BlueProtoman> genii: At this point I don't care about installing kimchi, I just want to remove it.
<Skyrider> Mmhhh
<Skyrider> When I close the laptop, nothing happens.
<genii> BlueProtoman: So then just the ctrl-c and then sudo apt-get purge kimchi  ...and if it complains and mentions to run sudo dpkg -reconfigure -a  ..then do that as well
<Skyrider> Fixed it.
<BlueProtoman> genii: Did that.  No luck.  http://pastebin.com/jmsV60me
<genii> BlueProtoman: So it looks like there is a directive in /var/lib/dpkg/info/kimchi.postrm   to stop nginx but it can't because the install never finished and got around to starting it
<genii> BlueProtoman: You could install nginx, get it to start, then do the kimchi removal, then remove nginx
<genii> Or edit the postrm file to just comment out the nginx parts
<buriedalive> BlueProtoman u have a debian?
<buriedalive> debian with kde?
<BlueProtoman> genii: Thanks!
<BlueProtoman> buriedalive: Kubuntu.  But it's no longer relevant, genii's advice worked!
<BlueProtoman> How can I add custom entries to the context menu for Dolphin (e.g. so I can mouse over some PDFs and compress them)?
<kubuntu_> Hi all. Im a long time Kubuntu user, at least 3 years. I think this distro needs to survive because KDE is awesome and Ubuntu base is mainstream. I am aware of the leadership and organizational changes and the tough time Kubuntu is having right now, so Im willing to help. In which practical ways can someone with no programming abilities help Kubuntu?
<kubuntu_> Btw FWIW, I just created a launchpad account to submit a bug report with Kubuntu 16.04 daily build installer
<kubuntu_> .
<krytarik> kubuntu_: https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/GettingInvolved
<krytarik> kubuntu_: Basically, join #kubuntu-devel and go from there.
<sleeper> hi
<sleeper> est se que c'est possible d'installer whatsapp sur kubuntu ?
<genii> sleeper: Can you communicate en anglais?
<sleeper> how i can install whatsapp on my kubuntu ? you think it's possible
<genii> sleeper: Whatsapp is an android application, they do not normally run in Ubuntu. However, there is an extension for Google Chrome web browser which will let you use Android applications in Ubuntu.
<genii> sleeper: So first you install Chrome or Chromium, then go to http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/09/install-android-apps-ubuntu-archon  and follow the instructions there to be able to use Android applications such as whatsapp
<sleeper> thank you , it's very helpfull ...
<genii> sleeper: di rien :)
<sleeper> :D you are franch , and you are making fun of me right now :D
<sleeper> genious :D
<genii> No, I am Canadian Anglo, but understand a little french
<sleeper> thanks !!
<sleeper> i'm morrocan :)
<sleeper> in darija we say ( chokran = thank you )
<genii> Cool
<uebera||> Hi there. Is it possible to download an updated version of the 15.10 image from an official source and/or is there a howto/best practice regarding slipstreaming?
<sleeper> genii do you know some good antivirus ?
<sleeper> i think someone is hacking my laptop
<genii> sleeper: Generally you will not require an antivirus on Linux. But of you really want one to use before sending files to people with Windows, ClamAV is mostly used
<Skyrider> Maybe someone can help me with something..
<Skyrider> I'm running kodi, and whenever I close the laptop (sleep mode) and turning it back on
<genii> sleeper: It is very unlikely that your Ubuntu is compromised. But you can check that with for instance ckrootkit
<Skyrider> The audio is dead.
<sleeper> ok , i will search
<Skyrider> I don't have this issue on windows.
<genii> sleeper: chkrootkit  ..rather
<genii> uebera||: Official images are here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/15.10/release/  if you had some previous 15.10 image, you can use zsync to download only the diff of the two images, as described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage
<genii> Skyrider: What is the result of: grep LidSwitch /etc/systemd/logind.conf     ?
<uebera||> genii: I got that image, thanks, but it's roughly three months old. What I want is to put an up-to-date version (like I use on other machines) on an USB stick without having to invoke apt-get upgrade in a second step.
<Skyrider> #HandleLidSwitch=suspend / #HandleLidSwitchDocked=ignore / #LidSwitchIgnoreInhibited=yes
<Skyrider> I also found this: http://forum.kodi.tv/showthread.php?tid=147709
<genii> uebera||: Unfortunately there is not currently something better
<genii> uebera||: You could have an apt-caching machine on the network to make it somewhat less painful
<genii> Skyrider: You can try changing suspend to ignore in the first one, and removing the #
<Skyrider> Wont that keep my laptop on 24/7
<genii> The usual powersaving things will happen due to idling, but yes, it won't go into suspend or hibernate
<Skyrider> I prefer it to suspend.
<Skyrider> maybe hibernate will help.
<genii> Skyrider: Well, you could experiment and see. But if your power saving settings are such that it will go into suspend or hibernate anyhow after a period of idle, the bahaviour will not really change much from just having it trigger from closing the lid,
<Skyrider> I can't seem to be using hiberate
<Skyrider> *hibernate.
<genii> uebera||: Conceivably you can make an install CD/DVD from an up-to-date installed system, but I personally haven't done that and would be of little help
<Skyrider> I changed it to HandleLidSwitch=hibernate - but the KDE? I believe power settings are in the way.
<Skyrider> Maybe overwriting the conf file.
<Skyrider> Plus, the energy/power management in kubuntu has no hibernate option.
<Skyrider> Only sleep, shutdown, etc.
<genii> Skyrider: Hibernate being missing can either be due to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upower/+bug/1296133  or that you do not have a sufficient amount of swap set aside to do so
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296133 in upower (Ubuntu) "Suspend and hibernate missing from KMenu and Power Management in System settings" [Medium,Invalid]
<Skyrider> got 8gb swap :)
<genii> Skyrider: The bug summary is basically that pm-utils is not installed by default, after installing it and a restart, the options become available
<uebera||> genii: No problem, I asked in #ubuntu as well. (And I think I know the necessary steps to do it manually, but don't want to reinvent the wheel while trying to automate it) :)
<genii> uebera||: After freeze time in the release schedule, the iso file remains immutable but the repositories continue to get updates, since *buntu is not a rolling release. If brave you could go to Xenial daily iso releases
<sleeper> genii one more quastion , the last one , you think i can remote linux in my phone ? i have Nokia Lumia 520 ?
<uebera||> genii: I will be using the boot image to set up a server using dm-crypt/zfs, so 16.04 is a bit too risky for my liking ;) -- For the record: What I was looking for is more or less along these lines: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Skyrider> I also keep getting
<Skyrider> "proprietary drivers might be required to enable additional features"
<Skyrider> no idea how to "do" anyhing about it, as the info/pop-up does nothing at all
<Skyrider> all I can press is default or OK.
<genii> sleeper: To clarify: You want to run an X server on your phone and use your PCs desktop remotely? Or are you thinking something different, like ssh or adb ?
<valorie> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 64 (wily), package size 3 kB, installed size 30 kB
<valorie> Skyrider: install that ^^^
<sleeper> no i want have ubuntu on my phone , not windows phone
<Skyrider> Done.
<genii> Skyrider: As valorie indicates, you might want that package. It can also be due to having a radeon or nvidia card where there are binary drivers available but not installed
<sleeper> like to boot with linux
<Skyrider> is it really d/ling exe files?
<Skyrider> And ya, using radeon.
<genii> sleeper: I think many Nokia can dual boot and use Linux, the N900 I know certainly does, but your model I do not know
<Skyrider> No idea how to 'update' it as I cant find radeon/adm in the software manager.
<Skyrider> **amd
<genii> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<genii> Hm
<genii> !info nvidia-current
<ubottu> nvidia-current (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-304): Transitional package for nvidia-current. In component restricted, is optional. Version 304.131-0ubuntu0.15.10.1 (wily), package size 4 kB, installed size 19 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<genii> Skyrider: You may need to enable the "restricted" repository
<Skyrider> Actually, that restricted extra's did the trick.
<Skyrider> http://i.imgur.com/GZeou3e.jpg
<Skyrider> Which one to use?
<Skyrider> For my ATI.
<Skyrider> I can see recommended, but making sure.
<genii> Usually the recommended, yes
<genii> Ah, sleeper left. I was going to tell him about Tizen :)
<krytarik> Skyrider: The first two are the mentioned proprietary ones though.
<Skyrider> ah
<genii> back shortly
#kubuntu 2016-01-08
<Skyrider> krytarik
<Skyrider> What's the difference between the first 2?
<krytarik> Skyrider: You can read "updates" there.
<Skyrider> Indeed I can, but there's a difference: http://askubuntu.com/questions/451773/what-is-the-difference-between-fglrx-and-fglrx-updates
<Skyrider> Great
<Skyrider> now I can no longer access the desktop..
<Skyrider> It keeps launching kodi, most likely because it auto logs in.
<genii> !info kodi
<ubottu> kodi (source: kodi): Open Source Home Theatre (arch-independent data package). In component universe, is optional. Version 15.1+dfsg1-3 (wily), package size 10706 kB, installed size 25364 kB
<Skyrider> its kubuntu related :)
<genii> I just never heard of kodi before :)
<genii> Looks sort of like a Mythbuntu
<Skyrider> open source media center.
<Skyrider> But I tagged auto-login on kubuntu, while 'kodi' was selected in the list
<Skyrider> It most likely keeps autologging into kodi now, rather than back to the desktop.
<Skyrider> found it: Session=kodi.desktop
<ubernoob> hi. each time i try to record vinyls in kubuntu linux installed from repository, it works for a minute or so and then i stop seeing new soundwaves on the screen and it stops there. any ideas? Dont want to have to use windows just for this purpose :(
<Skyrider> I am glad I have chosen the fglrx drivers.
<anykey> fgh
<Lirus> hey, im trying to use make on wireless-regdb but it gives me an Missing parentheses in call to 'print' caused in a python file. After research i think its because my default python version is 3.5 and needed is 2.7. So how do i change the default python version?
<Graf_Westerholt> I am missing the crypto settings in KAddressBook for person data.
<Chronotoss> Hey guys! I'm a little new to linux, love Kubuntu! I was hoping someone could help me with a little problem, my desktop isn't saving its config on restarts, changes from folder view (what I want) back to desktop view. THough a bit odd as it only happens to my main monitor, my second one just puts the color of the background back to default. I was hoping someone could point me in the right direction to fix this; please!
<hateball> Chronotoss: Are you on 14.04 or 15.10 ?
<Chronotoss> 15.10, plasma 5.4.2
<hateball> Chronotoss: Is this a fresh install, or an upgrade from a previous version?
<Chronotoss> Fresh.
<hateball> Hmmm, odd. I don't have a 15.10 machine handy to test with sadly.
<hateball> Chronotoss: Have you tried logging in as a different user, to see if the problem persists?
<Graf_Westerholt> hateball, you can use a VM to test. ;)
<hateball> Graf_Westerholt: brb installing a hypervisor and setting up a VM with multiple monitors
<hateball> Graf_Westerholt: Feel free to help instead
<Chronotoss> Is hypervisor good? I've never used it.
<Chronotoss> Could I supply any other information to help?
<Graf_Westerholt> hateball, can you not just set two displays in a VM?
<Graf_Westerholt> I have two displays and Kubuntu 15.10 (upgrade from 15.04) and not this problem.
<Graf_Westerholt> Here the configuration is saved.
<Graf_Westerholt> Chronotoss, are you using the backports?
<Chronotoss> Graf_westerholt: I do not know, where should I check for that?
<Graf_Westerholt> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated packages are built for an application, they may go into Kubuntu Backports, which is one of the official Kubuntu PPAs. See https://community.kde.org/Kubuntu/PPAs for more information.
<Chronotoss> Okay let me check the ppa list..
<Chronotoss> No I do not see a backports ppa. Should I add it?
<Graf_Westerholt> Chronotoss, I think it would be good because with an update, there might be less bugs.
<Chronotoss> Added and updating.
<Chronotoss> Updated, should I relog and see if that fixed it?
<Graf_Westerholt> Chronotoss, yes.
<Chronotoss> Okay, brb!
<Chronotoss_> No that did not fix it.
<Chronotoss_> Is there a single config file that tells the desktop how to look/behave?
<Graf_Westerholt> Chronotoss, sorry to hear that.
<Graf_Westerholt> Chronotoss, but your “update” was fast. Did it install updates?
<Chronotoss_> Graf_Westerholt: This is why I like Linux, sometimes things happens, and I like to solve problems!
<Graf_Westerholt> Chronotoss :D
<Graf_Westerholt> Chronotoss, did you do “apt-get update” and “apt-get upgrade”?
<Chronotoss_> Graf_Westerholt: ^^ Yes. I was thinking I could write the config file the way I want it and remove write permission since I dont change my desktop.
<hateball> Chronotoss: There are various configs in ~/.config, plasmarc being one
<hateball> hmmm, actually it might not be named plasmarc in 5... at any rate, configs are located in kde/plasma subdirs
<Chronotoss_> If it helps, this happened after an update that gave me higher dpi. It was last week if i'm not mistaken.
<hateball> Also this is why I asked if you had tried a different user, so you could see if it was a config problem before updating your software stack
<Chronotoss_> I'll create a new user and try it give me a minute I'll brb!
<Chronotoss> Alright! Good news everyone! I just got back from my test user and problem does not exisit through relog! So the question becomes, easiest wat to reset my desktop stack and start over fresh for my current user; or better option.
<Chronotoss> way*
<hateball> Chronotoss: you were able to apply settings, but they do not apply across sessions?
<Chronotoss> With the test user, I applied settings that I do with current user, relogged and settings saved and desktop pulled up as wanted.
<hateball> I would make sure permissions for your config files are correct, so that they are owned by you
<Chronotoss> So just check the permissions on the ~/.config folder?
<Graf_Westerholt> Chronotoss, each file and directory can have it’s own permissions, you have to check every file and directory.
<hateball> Chronotoss: yeah, you could "find ./ -user root" and see if anything turns up. normally nothing in your ~/ should be owned by any other user, but if you've run things as root/sudo things may have gotten messed up
<hateball> Chronotoss: rather find ~/.config
<Chronotoss> SO unlike active directory I need to go through each file, no batch way to do it?
<hateball> Of course you dont have to go through every file manually
<hateball> That's absurd
<Chronotoss> I would think you wouldn't have to.
<hateball> Chronotoss: If you just want to default your install you can log out and move away the kde/plasma config dirs, but it's nicer to fix the permissions so you don't lose any configs
<hateball> Chronotoss: So, does find show any root owned files in your ~/ ?
<Chronotoss> ./.cache/dconf
<hateball> Chronotoss: yeah, that's not good. And it's likely because you've run something (dolphin maybe?) using sudo
<Chronotoss> what's the correct chmod command to make it correct if you would be so kind?
<hateball> Chronotoss: "sudo chown username:username /path/to/file"
<hateball> so for instance "sudo chown Chronotoss:Chronotoss ~/.cache/dconf"
<Chronotoss> Alright, Going to make the changes and see what happens brb!
<hateball> You might need to reload the session, not sure
<Chronotoss> log out and back in?
<hateball> Yes
<Chronotoss> kay!
<Chronotoss_> so desktop one saved correctly, and not desktop two.
<hateball> Hmmm
<hateball> Chronotoss: But this worked for the newly created user?
<Chronotoss_> Yes. Could it be the NVidia X serv config?
<hateball> Chronotoss_: Are you using the nvidia blob, or nouveau ?
<Chronotoss_> driver marked recomended, aka blob
<hateball> Alright
<hateball> Hmmm, I am on intel on this machine, I don't remember where nvidia-settings stores the config...
<hateball> I am thinking if you had run that as sudo, it may be messed up as well. Altho that should really only result in having no display on the second monitor, not affect plasmas behavior
<Chronotoss_> That was my second thought as looking through the settings it doesn't seems to have any bearing.
<Graf_Westerholt> Chronotoss_, if you want to run a program as root, on KDE, you have to use kdesudo to avoid problems with permissions.
<Chronotoss_> Noted! I'm more used to deb so I'm slowly learning K and other Ubuntu distros
<denza242> is there any way to blacklist devices from xinput
<Graf_Westerholt> Chronotoss_, great! :)
<Chronotoss_> Though I ran that find command one more time and it shows that dconf is still root owned ...
<Chronotoss_> Should I move into root and try the chown again? maybe that will stick?
<hateball> Chronotoss_: You could try logging out, then either rm or chown that file from tty1 or as the other user you created
<Chronotoss_> rm ... remove it? and I'm sorry I have no Idea what tty1 is.
<hateball> oh, if you press ctrl+alt+f1 you get to a text console. ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to X/GUI
<Chronotoss_> now i need paper ....
<hateball> Chronotoss_: yes, it's a cached file so it should recreate itself if you move or remove it
<Chronotoss_> okay ... I'll brb!
<Chronotoss> Okay, switching back to X showed a mouse and nothing more, so I had to reboot. BUT it didn't solve root own or monitor one not saving. Any other ideas? Or is it time to reset Plasma?
<Chronotoss> Alright Hateball, I nuked plasma settings, now it's saving everything except the background color. XD
<hateball> Chronotoss: heh
<hateball> As I said, I dont have a plasma5 machine handy so I cant help much more
<Chronotoss> Right!? and it's still on monitor one
<Smurphy> Chronotoss: Delete the cache - after that many things will beheave better.
<Chronotoss> I've done that Smurphy, and nuked that when I nuked the plasma settings to be safe.
<Chronotoss> Any one else have a finger to point me to some reading or an idea to help?
<Smurphy> Chronotoss: Didn't follow the entire thread, sorry ;)
<Chronotoss> Pretty easy, running 5.10, plasma isn't saving desktop settings through log ins and after going through and nuking everything, it saves except monitor ones background color. Using nvidia blob recomended.
<Smurphy> Hmmm. Where can I see which Plasma version I'm running ?
<Chronotoss> Kinfocenter
<Smurphy> I know I have just upgraded to the last fixes ...
<Smurphy> Got PLasma 5.4.3 ... :}
<Smurphy> So no 5.10 :)
<Chronotoss> sorry, not 5.10 ... 15.10
<Chronotoss> plasma is 5.4.3
<lordievader> Good morning.
<Smurphy> Got that one too, and it works here. However I'm using Intel Graphics on a mac-mini 6,2.
<Smurphy> No problems here.
<Chronotoss> Yea I'm pretty sure I messed it up some where ... Just don't know where. I'm still learning so I"m not too sure on what else to do now ... and the forums on this subject is pretty empty.
<Smurphy> yes. You already wipe the .config/plasma directory ?
<Smurphy> and restarted from scratch ?
<Chronotoss> Yup.
<Smurphy> Hmmmm...
<Chronotoss> Right? I've always been under the assumption that if all else fails, nuke it.
<Smurphy> lol :)
<Smurphy> I tend to shoot first, ask questions later :}
<Smurphy> Cowboy: that's how they call me at work.
<Chronotoss> I just wish there was more information around on the net so I could tinker and look more, but I'm currently hitting my head on a brick wall. I'm thinking about just taking the write permissions away from all plasma files once i have it set up and never change it.
<Smurphy> lol :D
<Chronotoss> ^^
<Chronotoss> Maybe if some more people get active I'll ask around again.
<Dylan____> Hey guys
<Dylan____> Im a bit curious can a 2010 macbook pro 7,1 run the latest kubuntu?
<Dylan____> Im not really sure so i came to ask you guys figuring you can help me
<hateball> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Chronotoss> I was just about to say, seach and see if ubuntu works on mac then do a relitive hardware check for compat probs.
<Smurphy> Dylan____: I don't have a mac-book pro, but a mac mini 2012 and one 2010. No problems running Linux on there so far.
<Smurphy> Not now anymore :)
<Chronotoss> I never found the mac hardware appealing enough to buy, never understood it.
<Smurphy> Chronotoss: the mac Mini was neat. Before that, i built my low-power computers myself, and it was a pain. 15 Years ago, a Via C3 Cpu + 512MB Ram was quite expensive...
<Smurphy> but suitable for a 24x7 server for home.
<lordievader> Blegh, VIA.
<Chronotoss> Humm... I couldn't relate that well, I'm a bit too young. I started to get into computers just as AGP was fading out. At that time I was learning about the amd v intel and home user needs. I've just recently gotten into servers and home computing on a server basis.
<Smurphy> That's the point. The mac-mini was a very nice alternative, and powerfull + silent at the same time.
<Smurphy> Nowadays, I have plenty of alternatives using dirreferent/other hardware. And the 2012 mac-mini was the last apple device I bought.
<Smurphy> All later ones, you can't replace memory or CPU. All soldered on.
<Dylan____> Hmm ok smurpjy
<Dylan____> Ill try 15.10 and ill get back to you
<Dylan____> Just have to remember to install from cd or my drivers wont work and ill be stuck with noveau:/
<Chronotoss> I've always known macs to have low horse power so I never thought about using them for anything server based. The parts being held inplace was pretty much standard by the time i had any tiem with a mac. What did the mac mini come with for a CPU?
<Dylan____> Im seen like the graphics on my mac im not sure if its the graphics overheating but there graphics look or messed up sometimes
<Dylan____> Not sure if that cause im eunning noveau on my current linux mint 17.3
<Chronotoss> Hey what about putting a Konversation icon in the task bar like the IM one?
<Smurphy> Chronotoss: i7 2.6Ghz quadcore + HT, 16GB Ram + 250GB SSD. That's what I'm running at this moment.
<Smurphy> Dylan____: The Intel integrate HD4000 drivers are currently the best ones under linux. For the nvidia stuff, make sure it installs the Binary blobs. Eventually you have to download these from nvidia's site yourself.
<Chronotoss> I never DL'd a blob from nvidia .. I just used what came from the distro ... Should I go and correct myself? I do have quite the old chipset ..
<Dylan____> I have a nvidia 320m in my macbook pro 2010
<Dylan____> Im not even sure if my mac has intel
<Dylan____> Cause im never seen it on additonal drivers etc
<Smurphy> I hated that 320m - I had it in my thinkpad. It died the first time within 2 years (inside warranty), the 2nd time after 4 years.
<Smurphy> Dylan____: My mac-mini has, and I think all new Mac's do too.
<Dylan____> Hmm ok
<hateball> Chronotoss: If you want anything newer than what is in distro, use this ppa https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Dylan____> I need to make sure if i ever want to use another distro that i need to install from bios cd to get the recommended driver
<Dylan____> Cause i hate the noveau cant even switch drivers and i get the black screen
<Chronotoss> Humm ... I think right now hateball I want stable. Not really in the state with this pc to push for new, or "bleeding edge" If it give considerable preformance gains I'd do it. But as I'm just trying to use this system as a daily driver to learn on, You think it's needed?
<Dylan____> Not sure haha im only a linux newbie atm haha
<Dylan____> Its safe to put a macbook on a bed right?
<hateball> Chronotoss: It depends what you're using the system for. Some new games require 355+ for instance
<Chronotoss> I -never- put a laptop based device on a blanket, pillow, or bed.
<hateball> For just browsing and stuff, 352 is more than fine
<Chronotoss> hateball: I'm not doing much gaming, I'm still learning wine. As I am learning most of Linux still.
<hateball> Chronotoss: Oh, I don't use Wine, I only play native games. Pretty much all through Steam
<frostie> how do i disable klipper in Kubuntu 15.10 x64 so it doesnt save anything?
<Chronotoss> hateball: I would love to do that, but I'm more of an MMO player, and steam does not offer any good MMO's that I've found. Could you recomend any?
<frostie> <Chronotoss> Tera is fun.
<hateball> Chronotoss: Nope. Maybe you can get recommendations in #steamlug
<Chronotoss> Frostie: I looked for Tera, I was told by steam I could not install it.
<Chronotoss> hateball: what do you play on steam?
<hateball> Chronotoss: let's take it to !ot :)
<hateball> !ot
<ubottu> #kubuntu is the official Kubuntu support channel, for all Kubuntu-related support questions. Please use #kubuntu-offtopic for general chatter. Thanks!
<Dylan____> Chronotoss runescape??
<Chronotoss> Haha, good point hateball.
<frostie> Chronotoss: I think you should try PlayonLinux  http://www.playonlinux.com  its more easy than Wine to install and run Windows games under Linux
<Odur> frostie: In systray, right-click klipper --> settings. There you can turn of saving
<Odur> off
<frostie> I run PlayonLinux for my Windows games in Linux and it works great, and i think PlayonLinux has a install script for make Tera run
<frostie> Odur: Thanks
<Odur> frostie: np :)
<Chronotoss> hateball: I want to go on steamlug, but now it says i need to be ID'd, which I already am. I guess I'm not ment to game.
<Chronotoss> It's okay, i'm sitll trying to figure out this wierd desktop glitch
<hateball> !register | Chronotoss
<ubottu> Chronotoss: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Chronotoss> Yes, like I said I'm already registered.
<hateball> Chronotoss: You don't seem to be identified
<Chronotoss> I dont use the same name in the same places >_>
<Chronotoss> I just var for this name.
<bogdan> Hi
<bogdan> Hi
<bogdan> [12:52] [Whois] Drone` в сети с 06.01.16 18:27.
<bogdan> [12:52] [Whois] Drone` вошёл как ubot93.
<bogdan> [12:52] [Whois] Конец информации о пользователе.
<bogdan> [12:52] --> paulovap_ (~paulo@179.185.11.179.static.gvt.net.br) входит на этот канал.
<bogdan> [12:52] [Whois] Drone` в сети с 06.01.16 18:27.
<bogdan> [12:52] [Whois] Drone` вошёл как ubot93.
<soee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<soee> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bogdan> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bogdan> what?bogdan #ubuntu-ru Cannot send to channel
<bogdan> msg ubuntuhelp !nick
<lordievader> bogdan: You probably need to be registered.
<bogdan> Thanks
<bogdan> How to register?
<bogdan> !ick
<lordievader> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bogdan> Test
<bogdan> Hm.I put /join freenode **** and...
<miso_> i have no sound on kde, could someone please help me?
<bogdan> Hi
<bogdan> Try install ALSA
<miso_> bogdan: alsa-base is already the newest version.
<bogdan> It compiles from source. Download alsa driver and put in on terminal:
<miso_> bogdan: how?
<Odur> miso_: A little vague description of the problem. What have you tried? You sure it's not muted?
<bogdan> Put this code in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/14437176/
<miso_> Odur: it's a computer i'm using at work (desktop computer); and i was never able to put sound on it
<hateball> That's terrible advice, bogdan
<lordievader> bogdan: Compiling is rarely done under Ubuntu.
<miso_> Odur: i'm sure it's not muted, and i plugged an audio earphone (which is working and not muted)
<hateball> miso_: Do you have discrete graphics using hmdi or anything? Sometimes the default audio channel will be wrong
<hateball> And so it would try sending audio over hdmi instead of regular jack, or vice versa
<miso_> hateball: no HDMI, the screen is plugged through VGA
<Odur> miso_: Whats the output of 'lspci | grep Audio'
<miso_> Odur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14437192/
<hateball> Right, as you can see you do have multiple devices tho
<Odur> Ok. Two devices. Check under systemsettings -> multimedia which is on top
<miso_> Odur: in device preference there is only "Pulseaudio sound server"
<hateball> In the volume applet you should be able to set a "Primary channel"
<miso_> hateball: there are many volume scales, the first one is "HDA Nvidia Digital Stereo (HDMI)"
<miso_> the second one is "Built-in audio analog stereo"
<miso_> and the other scales are application specific (chromium, skype, etc.)
<hateball> There should be a setting to pick a primary channel tho
<hateball> I am not on 15.10 now so I can't recall what the new applet looks like exactly
<miso_> i'm on 14.04 sorry i should have mentioned that
<Odur> Ah... OK :)
<hateball> miso_: Oh well then you can rightclick the volume applet -> Pick primary channel
<miso_> hateball: ok let me try
<hateball> should get a new dialog where you can choose between devices
<miso_> ok it's working :)
<Odur> good :)
<miso_> i picked "Built-in [...]"
<miso_> thanks a lot
<hateball> :)
<miso_> can finally listen to music while working ha
<Odur> You can deactivate the Nividia card from the hardware tab in multimedia settings too if you don't use it
<Odur> I think it's the same in 14.04 (I'm on 15.10)
<miso_> Odur: Profile -> Off? i did that, thanks
<Odur> miso_: Yes exactly
<hateball> Pulseaudio is nice if you do use multiple audio devices tho, as you can play different streams on different outputs
<miso_> that's nice
<miso_> i'm now having a problem connecting my android phone via mtp; i was tried to transfer the files and then the "mtp process died unexpectedly"; now i don't see my phone at all on dolphin or in the device manager
<hateball> Yes, kio-mtp is... not so great
<hateball> miso_: This works tho http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<hateball> miso_: Do you require usb transfer? Otherwise there are other solutions over wifi
<miso_> hateball: just want to get some music from my phone
<miso_> hateball: there is no wifi on the desktop pc
<hateball> miso_: Well then, that leaves you little choice
<hateball> miso_: If you had been on the same network you could have used KDE Connect to manage things over SSH. Or just plain SSH if so desired
<miso_> hateball: E: Unable to locate package go-mtpfs even though i added the ppa successfully
<hateball> hmmm, might be it's not packaged for 14.04, I didnt even check... as I tend to compile it
<hateball> so it would seem
<hateball> miso_: use ppa-purge to remove that ppa
<hateball> or well, remove it manually if you know how :)
<hateball> miso_: see https://github.com/hanwen/go-mtpfs it has precompiled binaries but I don't know how well they work
<miso_> i'll just transfer over the internet :)
<miso_> ok i'll try
<hateball> invest in a $10 wifi dongle and ad-hoc computer and phone and use scp :p
<hateball> well, unless you have unlimited data and stuff, I guess
<miso_> hateball: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14437336/
<hateball> hmmm, I don't really know miso_
<miso_> no worries
<hateball> I stopped using MTP a long time ago. Maybe your device is newer than what I had at the time
<miso_> email is reliable :D
<Odur> I would recommend installing kdeconnect on both the phone and compute. Then you can transfer wireless if you are on a wifi network
<hateball> Problem is that he isnt
<Odur> ah,
 * Odur must learn to read up before talking :)
<miso_> desktop pc is connected through lan
<miso_> ethernet
<Odur> change to camera USB instead of MTP on the phone might help
<Chronotoss> KDEConnect should work weather or not your computer is connected through lan or wireless. I use it with my GS5 that way.
<Odur> Chronotoss: But you have to be on the same network
<hateball> It works, but you still need to be om the same LAN. As I understand it the phone is going over cellular
<Odur> Chronotoss: I have the same setup as you
<Chronotoss> Ohh.. sorry was checked out, I fixed that with a vpn.
<hateball> Even so, if it is a work environment, chances are things are separated in VLANs and have ACLs between etc etc
<Newww_> Hello, how to enable the right mouse button in system tray with gtk 3 applications, like pamac?
<Odur> Newww_: pamac?
<Newww_> Example :)
<hateball> Crossposting all over the place, and pamac seems to be for Manjaro?
<Odur> Yes, I saw that too. Pamac is Manjaros muon
<Newww_> Any GTK 3 application dont work :(
<Newww_> right click in tray i mean
<Odur> Newww_: Just to be clear. Which kubuntu version do you have?
<Newww_> I have 15.10 livecd
<Odur> And what GTK3 app have you tried? Name one.
<Newww_> I do not think it matters where kde 5.5.3 has the same problem
<Odur> Ok. Where's that bug report?
<Newww_> I dont know :)
<Newww_> After logout right click is worked
<Newww_> 3-4 seconds
<Odur> Newww_: But how do you know that plasma 5.5.3 has the same problem?
<Newww_> I use antergos and manjaro
<Odur> I'm confused... I don't think I can help
 * Odur goes to lunch
<Newww_> May be I do not need to use the gtk 3 application?
<Newww_> ok, bye, have a good day all :)
<Odur> Well that was odd
<Smurphy> Is there a reason why I can't use the arrow keys in kmail ? (Kubuntu 15.10 / Plasma 5.4.3)
<BluesKaj_> Howdy folks
<Guest54188> Why does Amarok look so weird?
<Guest54188> Are all applications with KDE platform 4.14 like this?
<soee> define weird pls
<BluesKaj_> i assume your question is rhetorical, meant as a comment
<Guest54188> Yes it is lol
<Guest54188> I wonder if there is a solution
<BluesKaj_> there are different themes in system settings
<Guest54188> weird means the widget style is off
<Guest54188> i'm using oxygen according to system settings but amaroK looks like it's using plastik or something else
<Guest54188> also the system settings crash a lot which I have no idea why
<BluesKaj_> have you updated and upgraded lately
<Guest54188> i just installed it today
<Guest54188> and yes i upgraded the whole system
<BluesKaj_> well, update and upgrade , the images are not always 0 day
<Guest54188> i have lol
<Guest54188> the crash thing has happened before
<Guest54188> like way before...before kde 5 came out
<Guest54188> none of you guys have this problem?
<BluesKaj_> which kubuntu?
<Guest54188> 15.10
<BluesKaj_> plasma 5.5 should be available soon , it should solve your problem \
<Guest54188> i sure hope it does
<Guest54188> when will it come out exactly?
<Odur> exactly when it's done :)
<Guest54188> lol
<BluesKaj_> not sure, the devs are working hard to get it into the repos
<Guest54188> also how do I see the plasma version?
<BluesKaj_> plasmashell -v
<Odur> It's actually in kubuntu-landing for Xenial now, together with new kframwork. They are struggeling with apps right now
<Guest54188> so i'm using 5.4.3
<Odur> seems right
<BluesKaj_> Odur, yeah, i have the ci, staging and landing ppa setup on my xenial install , there are constant updates/upgrades every few hours
<Guest54188> what will the new kframwork accomplish?
<BluesKaj_> Guest54188, https://community.kde.org/Frameworks/Binary_Packages#Kubuntu
<Guest54188> thanks
<ska_> -help
<ska_> iam new to kubuntu and search someone who wants to help me to get knowledge about the Linux system?
<BluesKaj_> ska_, which search?
<ska_> BluesKaj_ what do you mean with wich search?
<ska_> okay first to make my own IRC Account?
<BluesKaj_> the kmenu search or the file search in system settings
<steu> hi, a little newbie question... I come from years of pure debian :)
<steu> I've installed 15.10. Everything's fine. Then I've added ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa to the list of repositories.
<steu> Is it comparable to 'unstable' in debian?
<soee> well there land packages that cant go through main updates channel Ubuntu uses
<soee> but those packages are stable and tested by devs
<steu> ok. leaving that repo will allow upgrades to future versions of kubuntu?
<soee> this has nothing to do with version upgrade :)
<steu> ouch
<steu> so when 16.04 will be released, should my box upgrade nevertheless?
<soee> you should be promped with proper information i think
<ska_> how can i search new channels here?
<soee> hat kind of channel ?
<ska_> irc channels
<steu> soee: ok thanks
<soee> !list
<ubottu> soee: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<soee> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist and !alis - See also !Guidelines
<ska_> thanks, soee
<ska_> !list
<ubottu> ska_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Phro345> exit
<MichaelP> With 15.10... Why is it so slow at when 1st installed and in live mode. But then after apt dist-upgrade.. It runs perfect ?
<soee> define slow
<Smurphy> In live mode you run from CD/DVD/USB Media
<Smurphy> and at first start, it builds up teh caches and indexes.
<MichaelP> From login to the time the plasma panel shows and desktop ready to use takes a minute... But once you run apt dist-upgrade.. everything runs normal... I seens that in reviews on youtube... and right here... https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3pwtq1/just_installed_kubuntu_1510_very_slow_login/
<soee> there was bug in one package that caused 30 sec delay when logging
<soee> maybe dist-upgrade updates that buggy package
<MichaelP> i seen that in that link.. plasma-nm and dbus
<mrsgp> hi
<Skyrider> Anyone happen to know a way to auto-login after sleep mode?
<jon___> anyone here
<genii> jon___: Better to just ask the thing you need assistance with and see if a helper knows how to assist
<jon___> i got a problem in mozilla. when i click on bookmarks for mozilla (it's the latest version using the security updater) the menu comes up normally when the window is maximized, but the popups for bookmark menu items go offscreen at the top of the screen. when the window isn't maximized and moved down lower on the screen, the bookmarks menu goes offscreen at the top too.
<jon___> i also installed desktop effects and when I zoom in at the top of the screen there's an extra 300 pixels maybe. it seems to coincide exactly with the popups in the mozilla bookmarks menu.
<jon___> when i'm not zoomed in it doesn't show the extra 300 pixels at hte top of the screen.
<Skyrider> Just great...
<Skyrider> Rebooted kubuntu, black screen..
<uebera||> Skyrider: I never tried it, but maybe have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1897795
<Skyrider> Thanks, but I have a black screen right now..
<Skyrider> After the kubuntu logo.
<MichaelP> fresh install of 15.10.. checked the box to install updates ... don't think that works... still have 96 updates after install
<jon___> i had a probelm with starting up kubuntu early on
<jon___> got a black screen too i think.... if i moved mouse at top-left corner i'd see a glowing thig
<jon___> i think i had to delete or reset my settings via hte  console
<Skyrider> ugh...
<Skyrider> Why do I get a black screen >_>
<MichaelP> never had that happen...
<Skyrider> Great....
<BluesKaj> MichaelP:  run sudo apt upgrade in the terminal
<MichaelP> jon___:  intel graphics ?
<jon___> skyrider... i'm looking for the comand to reset... in one of my notebooks
<Skyrider> sure, thanks.
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: i am thats how i new there was still 96 updates
<jon___> skyrider... i think my settings for kiwin or something were borked
<jon___> so i had to reset them
<jon___> that allowmed to get past the black screen
<BluesKaj> not update, it's upgrade
<jon___> i think you press f2 or something to bring up a console
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: yeah but saying 96 updates sounds better then 96 upgrades
<BluesKaj> tthey're just upgrades to installed packages
<Skyrider> jon___
<Skyrider> I got it
<Skyrider> I found the reason for it ^^.
<MichaelP> really upgrade is going from 15.04 to 15.10... so im updating 15.10
<BluesKaj> MichaelP:  then you'll have more than 96 ;-)
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: on install i checked the install updates on install... got installed apt dist-upgrade said there was still 96
<BluesKaj> the upgrade from 15.04 to 15.10 is a release-upgrade to be precise about it
<Skyrider> I chowned my home directory to nobody
<Skyrider> Which completely killed booting up properly.
<Skyrider> now my samba share is broken as well : Failed to restart samba.service: Unit samba.service is masked
<BluesKaj> MichaelP:  the GUI updater is clunky , don't rely on it for accurate info
<BluesKaj> Skyrider:  then you'd better change your user name to "nobody"
<MichaelP> BluesKaj: i don't use gui updater... I just decided to see what the update on install does.... i always use konsole
<Skyrider> :p
<MichaelP> there is nobody there...lol
<zatreanu> is there anyone here that uses okular frequently?
<MichaelP> only when reading a pdf file
<genii> zatreanu: Do you have a more specific question about okular that you need an answer for?
<Skyrider> Sometimes I prefer throwing linux out the window
<zatreanu> Yes, genii. I am right now focusing on adding some shortcut features to okular, but for some reason i cant get it working.
<zatreanu> Ive modified the pageview.cpp file in the UI folder, adding functionalities to other keys.
<zatreanu> But even though i'm building it, after running /shell/okultar, the keys are not doing anything.
<genii> That's more of a developer or programming issue than a support issue
<zatreanu> I understand.
<zatreanu> Therefore this is totally the wrong place to ask i suppose?
<genii> zatreanu: You might enquire in #ubuntu-app-devel
<zatreanu> Well then i surely will, thank you for your help.
<MichaelP> eog ( eye of gnome ) has been my photo viewer of choice for a long time... For some reason in Kubuntu it is missing the border. I can't grab the edge to resize it
<soee> MichaelP: use Gwenview :)
<MichaelP> soee: if i liked Gwenview i would use it... eog has been my viwer of choice for a long time.. Kubuntu only distro i have that trouble with
<MichaelP> Gwenview don't have the 1 thing i like that eog has... scroll wheel is zoom and out
<jon___> <MichaelP> no i am using a geforce 9800 and an athlon XP 4400 cpu. I enabled zoom in the desktop effects in system settings. If I zoom near the top of the screen it will show an extra 300 or so extra pixels outside the normal desktop area.
<jon___> no other part of the screen has extra pixels--just the top.
<jon___> the menu popups in the bookmarks in mozilla seem to like to go into that area, so I can't scroll properly because it's offscreen
<MichaelP> what is the difference between ppa:kubuntu-ci/stable and ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<Fritigern> kubuntu-ppa seems to be official, no iead what the status of kubuntu-Cl is
<jon___> oh i just found something interesting
<jon___> xrandir -q
<jon___> my current resolution is 1152x1125 according to the command evne though my resolution is set to 1152x864
<Fritigern> Ah, cl is a chilean PPA
<genii> MichaelP: kubuntu-ci is the continuation of what used to be called Project Neon ( basically a rolling release of Kubuntu)
<genii> ci, not cl
<genii> MichaelP: The ci part means Continuous Integration
<MichaelP> genii: so is ci better or backports ?
<Fritigern> And this is how i get educated ;-)
<MichaelP> Fritigern: is #kubuntu your classroom ?
<genii> MichaelP: Backports is better unless you like to live dangerously :)
<Fritigern> MichaelP: All of the internet is my classroom :-)
<MichaelP> genii: ci you said is like rolling release right... I came from arch.... Already on fresh install... ci is upgrading... so if i don't it... Then 15 minutes of reinstalling won't hurt
<MichaelP> Fritigern: internet is a good classroom
<genii> MichaelP: Right, because ci always has latest-greatest, sometimes things break that in the regular repos isn't broken
<MichaelP> Sometimes regular repo are broke... like 15.10 had the broken plasma-nm and dbus causing desktop to take a minute to load panel ..then after apt-upgrade.. everything was normal
<MichaelP> reboot and see how it is
 * genii makes more coffee
<Fritigern> Wait, plasma-nm is broken? Is that why my reboot yesterday took forever? (I don't have ci or backports enabled)
<MichaelP> Fritigern: https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/3pwtq1/just_installed_kubuntu_1510_very_slow_login/   ... the network manager applet makes a call to BlueZ, the bluetooth daemon and blocks everything for a reply...BlueZ doesn't reply for whatever reason, which seems to be Kubuntu specific
<MichaelP> after dist-upgrade its normal
<Fritigern> I always dist-upgrade before rebooting (1st reboot in 44 days) but it took forever for my desktop and my panel to finally appear.
<MichaelP> after upgrading from the ppa ci.. broken packages
<MichaelP> synaptic... kubuntu-driver-manager .Could not apply changes! Fix broken packages first
<MichaelP> apt install kubuntu-driver-manager .. The following packages have unmet dependencies: kubuntu-driver-manager : Depends: python3-pyqt5 but it is not going to be installed Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages
<MichaelP> python3-pyqt5 needs qtbase-abi but not there anymore
<jon___> good news and bad news
<Fritigern> Well now, that was fun. Tried to upgrade my nvidia drivers from 358 to 361 and the login screen remained black. Luckily I know how to (un)install stuff from the command line
<jon___> i fixed my problem... the bookmarks menu and popup menu in mozilla works now... it doesn't go offscreen and the scoll buttons show. the bad news is i used xrandr to fix it and for a while my monitor didn't work. I fixed by blindly typing "alt-f2" and "konsole" and then something like "xrandr -s 0" and "xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1152x864" and it worked. but i screamed my head off at it.
<jon___> i still am not sure how to use 'safe mode' (recovery?) in kubuntu.. instead just fixed blindly
<jon___> i hate linux
<jon___> but it's what i'm using so...
<jon___> and it's free
<em-salada> on a 16 GB USB drive that Im going to turn into a persistent pendrive, how much would be good for persistent storage?
<mausschubser_> good evening
<mausschubser_> I want7have to install a program to flash my tablet
<mausschubser_> want/have...
<mausschubser_> it's called LiveSuite and it's from Allwinner, perhaps someone knows it...
<mausschubser_> this is how to do it: http://linux-sunxi.org/LiveSuit#.22Failed_to_flash_firmware:_Get_Device_Stage_Failed.21.22
<mausschubser_> sorry, this one: http://linux-sunxi.org/LiveSuit
<mausschubser_> when I try to run it, I always get this error message: tarting x86-64/LiveSuit.
<mausschubser_> Cannot mix incompatible Qt library (version 0x40806) with this library (version 0x40801)
<mausschubser_> at the end there ist his German message: /home/mausschubser/sunxi-livesuite/LiveSuit.sh: Zeile 19:  3746 Abgebrochen             (Speicherabzug geschrieben) LD_LIBRARY_PATH=${TOP_DIR}/${BIN_DIR}/ ${BIN_DIR}/${APP}
<mausschubser_> abgebrochen = escape
<mausschubser_> it has written something in ram
<denza242> mausschubser_: is livesuit precompiled
<mausschubser_> denza242: hello, I don't know when something is precompiled.
<denza242> mausschubser_: do you have to compile LiveSuit yourself, or no
<mausschubser_> I have to run "make"
<mausschubser_> for dkms
<denza242> hmm
<mausschubser_> that's it
<mausschubser_> I had to copy a git source, first
<denza242> mausschubser_: ok so, you followed all the instructions in this section right? http://linux-sunxi.org/LiveSuit#Debian.2FUbuntu
<mausschubser_> denza242: right
<denza242> hmm
<mausschubser_> hold on
<denza242> I think I know how to fix this, but first, mausschubser_ can you run "sudo apt-cache show libqt4-core | grep -i version"
<mausschubser_> sure
<mausschubser_> Version: 4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu6.1
<mausschubser_> Version: 4:4.8.6+git64-g5dc8b2b+dfsg-3~ubuntu6
<denza242> alright, one sec
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to install the "KDE Service Menu PDF" Dolphin Add-on on Kubuntu 15.10, but even though it successfully installs I don't see any new context menu items.  Is it not compatible with the latest version of Dolphin?
<denza242> mausschubser_: figured it out, it's a version mismatch
<mausschubser_> great
<denza242> from the libqt4-core from the git repository, "This is the QtCore library version 4.8.1"
<mausschubser_> I see
<denza242> mausschubser_: it should be using the libraries in the directory which it's in
<mausschubser_> what can we do?
<denza242> but it seems like it's not
<denza242> mausschubser_: I think it might be something in the LiveSuit.sh bash file. I'll change it for you
<mausschubser_> cool, thanks!
<denza242> mausschubser_: https://paste.kde.org/pq2jql6i8/zvps4p that _should_ work, but you should run it from a terminal
<mausschubser_> denza242: just enter it in a terminal?
<denza242> mausschubser_: copy the code, open a text editor (like kate), paste the code into kate, save as "livesuit2.sh" in the folder where LiveSuit.sh is, and then open a terminal, enter "cd /path/to/LiveSuit" but instead of /path/to/LiveSuit, you would enter where the LiveSuit folder is located
<mausschubser_> ok
<denza242> then, enter "chmod a+x ./livesuit2.sh", then enter "bash ./livesuit2.sh"
<denza242> when entering the commands, leave out the quotation marks
<mausschubser_> sorry, still the same error
<mausschubser_> thanks for your effort
<mausschubser_> denza242: I will quit for today, thank you again
<denza242> no problem. I still have the script so I'll see what's going wrong
#kubuntu 2016-01-09
<mausschubser_> ok, good night
<valorie> BlueProtoman: ?
<valorie> while some interaction in IRC is immediate, you get so much more if you hang around.....
<Quantos> Yeah, there's nothing like the satisfactory feeling of being ignored ;)
<BlueProtoman> valorie: Sorry, I'm also working on homework.  I can't babysit my chat log, so I check it every so often.
<valorie> I gave a very thorough answer above
<valorie> perhaps you missed it because there was another conversation going on at the same time
<valorie> that's how IRC works
<BlueProtoman> valorie: Might have.  Here, or in #kde-devel?
<valorie> ah, I see, I got them mixed up
<valorie> this is why it's bad to post in multiple places
<valorie> #kde-devel is also not a support chan
<valorie> Quantos: I've been there
<BlueProtoman> valorie: At any rate, if http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/KDE+Service+Menu+PDF?content=37321 is KDE4 only, that's a problem.  I'd be happy to port it to KDE5...but how?
<valorie> but usually I'm on the other end
<valorie> BlueProtoman: write to the developer via kde-apps, I suppose
<Quantos> LOL ;)  I'm just teasing, I have no complaints over how IRC works
<valorie> that is a message board
<valorie> Quantos: I do try to remember, because when I've got some horrible problem, it is terrible to wait even a few mins
<valorie> much less hours
<BlueProtoman> valorie: Or, I could port it to KDE5 myself.  If there were good documentation for doing so, I'd be doing it right now.
<Quantos> LOL, I think my most terrible wait was trying to figure out how to install KDEKonnect into Windows with KDEInstaller
<Quantos> The only useful cell phone utility out there, and it's not ported to windows
<valorie> Quantos: were you able to connect with the devels?
<Quantos> No, I didn't think of that
<valorie> I know one of them is in transit right now - Seattle > Spain > Ecuador
<Quantos> I just assume that they'll get around to a port of it eventually
<valorie> but he's not alone
<valorie> if they have help.....
<valorie> also, #kde-windows might help
<Quantos> It's okay though, I'm only running Win for a couple more weeks, then I can go back to my friendly reliable Linux
<valorie> they'll know about porting efforts and can help
<BlueProtoman> valorie: Do you happen to know anything about KDE services for Dolphin/Konqueror?
<valorie> the wonderful thing about kubuntu and KDE both is that the devels will talk to you, either on IRC or on mail lists
<Quantos> I'm just putting myself through hell to learn a bit about Windows
<Quantos> Yeah, I've never really had an issue, even with that KDEKonnect thing it was only about a two hour wait for someone that knows
<valorie> BlueProtoman: I know that dolphin has been ported
<valorie> but the work is not yet done
<valorie> if you are willing to help port: http://developer.kde.org/~cfeck/portingstatus.html
<calcmandan> morning folks. i'm installing and enabling two factor auth on my kubuntu desktop. i'm following the directions whereby the guide is using ubuntu. to enable graphical two factor the guide states to edit /etc/pam.d/lightdm. I don't have that file in pam.d. What would be a kubuntu alternative?
<calcmandan> sddm?
<calcmandan> by the way, it's google authenticator
<Smurphy> calcmandan: Why 2 factor authentication ? To do what ?
<calcmandan> currently, it's a test to see if it works. downloaded the google authenticator PAM from the repos.
<shadyz> wanna install Kubuntu on my laptop...is it gonna help my battery last
<Smurphy> Ah. ok.
<calcmandan> then generated the keys. if it works, i'm going to use it to log into my laptop. i take it around everywhere I go and, in the event it gets stolen, i have another layer of. the directions i'm at, this moment, enables the graphical window during login to enter the key from google authenticator on my android.
<Smurphy> I don't use that, and enabling google for 2factor auth enables google to collect even more metadata about you.
<calcmandan> using this guide: https://www.maketecheasier.com/login-linux-desktop-google-authenticator/
<Smurphy> calcmandan: Only way to really protect your laptop if it gets stolen, is to actually encrypt your drive and all content.
<calcmandan> i thought it was simply a time based algorithm.
<calcmandan> drive is encrypted.
<Smurphy> But connecting to a third party for the 2nd factor.
<Smurphy> that data can be used/stored to create links
<calcmandan> i don't think it connects to google. once you create the keys on the system, it generates a barcode that you scan with your phone to sync it.
<calcmandan> this way the keys provide a unique code every 30 seconds.
<calcmandan> anyway, i'm just testing to see if it works at the moment. i'll be wiresharking the box while i use it to see if there's any calls home.
<calcmandan> you're making me suspect there's more to the algorithm than meets the eye. i'll check to see who wrote the pam. hoping it's on github.
<calcmandan> not algorithm. PAM
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Smurphy> Morning...
<alexutzu> hi all
<lordievader> o/
<alexutzu> anyone interested to   help me developing  something
<alexutzu> ?
<lordievader> Develop what?
<alexutzu> I am planing to  research the opportunity of  developing an autmated   betting  engine
<alexutzu> :)
<lordievader> In what language?
<alexutzu> Python
<lordievader> Hmm, nice.
<alexutzu> never done such thing   before so  it will be  a  great opportunity  ot learn a lot   of things   like  networking  scrapping and   finally developing  a  GUI
<alexutzu> my issue  now  is to  do  some hacking regarding   annonimity crowling
<alexutzu> my current provider  is blocking   me  the   site
<alexutzu> and the site is blocking me  if   I go  for  another proxy lets say  France
<alexutzu> :)
<lordievader> By the by, you might want to join #kubuntu-offtopic, this topic is not really on-topic ;)
<alexutzu> ok sure I am new to  linux  by  the  way could you suggest a list of  freenode  channels
<alexutzu> ?
<alexutzu> so friendly people
<alexutzu> :)
<kub> Hi all
<kub> I've just downloaded ktechlab_0.3-6_i386.deb from sourceforge.net using Firefox 43.0.4 on Kubuntu 14.04 lts and am having trouble getting it installed.
<kub> When I left click on its icon in Downloads a dialog box called "Package installer - ktechlab" pops up.
<kub> Near the top of this dialog is a "Status" meesage in red which states "Error: Cannot satify dependencies".
<kub> Can someone help point me in the direction of how to find out which dependencies are not bein satisfied ?
<kub> Hello, can anyone see this ?
<bdgraue> kub: yes, can see it
<lordievader> kub: Is that package made for your version of Kubuntu?
<kub> Thank you for the reply.
<kub> Hmm, not sure. Would I have to compile Ktechlab from source for my version of Kubuntu ?
<lordievader> !info ktechlab
<ubottu> Package ktechlab does not exist in wily
<lordievader> Is the package for Debian?
<kub> I don't think that ktechlab is in any Ubuntu repo.
<kub> It is a .deb package that I downloaded
<lordievader> From where?
<BluesKaj> kub:  there's anewer vesion on github https://github.com/ktechlab/ktechlab
<kub> Sourceforge.net
<lordievader> kub: Could you give a link to it?
<BluesKaj> you'll have to compile
<kub> Github says that official downloaqd site for this package is Sourceforge.
<kub> The package can be found at " http://sourceforge.net/projects/ktechlab/ "
<BluesKaj> hmm,
<BluesKaj> uBlock Origin has prevented the following page from loading: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ktechlab/
<kub> Weird. I have a firefox tab on that page right now.
<BluesKaj> Because of the following filter ||sourceforge.net^$document Found in: uBlock filters – Badware risks
<lordievader> Hmpf, they don't state for what distro the package is made...
<lordievader> kub: What does 'sudo apt-get install -f' do?
<kub> I was assuming that if it was a .deb package then it would run on an O.S. derived from Debian.
<kub> I haven'tried sudo apt-get. Will try it now. Be back in a few mins.
<lordievader> If the dependencies can be satisfied, yes.
<kub> apt-get returns " E: Unable to locate package ktechlab "
<kub> So it can't be in repo.
<kub> Hence getting it from Sourceforge.
<BluesKaj> kub: check github above, you may need to compile it for your kubuntu version
<kub> Thanks, BluesKaj. I will do just that.
<kub> Thank you all. Bye.
<floown> hello
<floown> I have semi-hang or partial freeze with Plasma in Kubuntu 15.10, what can I do?
<floown> I have rename ~/.cache to cache.old
<floown> but the problem still exist
<clivejo> what are you doing at the time it hangs?
<floown> clivejo: nothing, in fact it's in a virtualbox VM, when I switch to Kubuntu (the guest) it hang when I clic Dolphin or Firefox
<floown> for example
<floown> 4 Go for the vm
<clivejo> probably graphics drivers
<floown> program lauched : firefox, dolphin, choqok, amarko, konsole, ktorrent
<floown> * amarok
<floown> clivejo: what driver should I install in a virtualbox vm ?
<clivejo> floown: sorry, I dont know
<floown> I fact I never have same problems with 15.04
<clivejo> I dont run it in VM
<clivejo> only run in on hardware
<Finetundar> floown: have you installed guest additions?
<johny_> i no
<tom[]> in System Settings: Color: Application Color Scheme i selected "Breeze Dark" in the Scheme tab. in Kontact: Mail is now listed in dark blue on dark gray and is illegible. do i correct this in System Settings or in Kontact app?
<krise> i know i had startup disc creator in my system before but it is gone. How can i install it via terminal
<dmatt> sudo apt-get install usb-creator-kde
<dmatt> i suppose
<dmatt> krise: ^^
<krise> thanks dmatt
<murthy> http://www.fsf.org/news/whats-your-vision-for-the-fsf-fill-out-our-survey-1
<murthy> Fellows please take that fsf survey, its an important one,.Thanks in advance
<krise> Hi, should i use x.org Xserver or Nvidia
#kubuntu 2016-01-10
<sebastian_> hi all. I've installed 15.10 on a Acer Aspire V15 Nito. seems to work well in general. except for two missing drivers + a wired ipv6 issue
<sebastian_> missing drivers are my nvidia card + wifi (not critical, as I can use the intel driver / use a cable)
<sebastian_> anyway. the bad thing is super slow mixed ipv5+ipv6 name resolution.
<sebastian_> getaddrinfo takes 20 seconds for every host that is accesable via ipv4 and ipv6. this also affects programs like sudo
<sebastian_> any idea where I can get in deph help?
<BlueProtoman> Does anyone mind looking at this AskUbuntu question?  It's about adding custom context menu items in KDE 5, which I can't seem to figure out how to do.  http://askubuntu.com/q/719262/61195
<MichaelP> What ever stage of development 16.04 is in right now... It seems pretty nice
<tambu> Is there a way to hide user accounts from showing up in the KDE Login page? I have a bunch of application accounts that I prefer didn't show up?
<mparillo> MichaelP: I am running it now
<MichaelP> mparillo: only problem i have. chromium opens slows
<mparillo> For me it opens fine, but it seems to scroll slowly. Rekonq is still generally the fastest for me, but I fear it is pining for the Fjords.
<MichaelP> I have not installed rekong yet
<MichaelP> Everything else seems faster then in 15.10
<mparillo> tambu: It looks as if there is a users section in https://www.mankier.com/5/sddm.conf
<tambu> mparillo: ooh hrm that looks promising thank you
<mparillo> YW
<tambu_> mparillo: where is your sddm.conf located? it wasn't in /etc/sddm.conf so I created it but it doesn't seem to have an impact when I do "systemctl restart sddm"
<mparillo> Hmm, Dolphin found it for me there. I will try the konsole. What version are you running?
<mparillo> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1564 Dec 23 20:07 sddm.conf
<tambu_> mparillo I figured it out.. I did the HideShells option which is more useful I thought.. but i had /sbin/nologin when it should have been /usr/sbin/nologin
<mparillo> I am on Xenial, testing Plasma 5.5.3
<tambu_> mparillo Thanks for the help!
<mparillo> Ahh, well then you are more advanced than I am.
<tambu_> mparillo not sure about more advanced.. more like stupid for trying to find the more complex solution :) how is 5.5.3 do you have to update manually to get to it? I'm on 5.4.2
<mparillo> I get some frequent plasma crashes, and muon got out of sorts, and I did have to remove some icons from my kicker favorites and re-add them, but I am fine, more or less. Right now, I: expect tomorrow or Monday there will be a call for testers on #kubuntu-devel
<mparillo> For me, the biggest improvement is that I got my spell check back on Konversation.
<Chronotoss> Ohh there's spell check?
<mparillo> If you right click on the entry line.
<Chronotoss> Found it, perfect!
<Chronotoss> It's the little things. Love it.
<mparillo> KDE is filled with nice little things. And good night to all.
<anna`> hopefully the Linode DDoS's are over and i won't keep losing connection 8)
<lordievader> Good morning.
<sebokie> hello, I just installed kubuntu and was before on gentoo, can I compile my own kernel using the .config file from Gentoo kernel and use it in Kubuntu? it was a kernel made so that all needed drivers are compiled in kernel and it is booted directly from UEFI bootloader (no initrd or grub)
<sebokie> with systemd
<soee> sebokie: better ask on #ubuntu
<sebokie> soee: ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Notimik> hi all any one having problem with kubuntu opening konsole on wrong monitor ( not the one that it was closed in) ?
<emanuel_> hello
<tower> @echo. hello
<emanuel_> i have a quick question if anyone can help
<tower> dont ask to ask, just ask and wait
<emanuel_> lol ok
<emanuel_> how come when i use dd it wont burn the kubuntu correctly
<emanuel_> unetbootin isnt any good either tried that to
<tower> emanuel_: srry, im new here, so just wait for someone else
<emanuel_> in theory it should work fine
<emanuel_> its okay dude i appreciate you trying
<tower> emanuel_: seems weird, isnt it, 260 users in channel, but only 2 talking
<emanuel_> lol yea i find its like that most of the time
<ash___> Hi all. I am using Kubuntu 15.04. I am facing a problem with extracting .tar files. The error is : tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors.
<ash___> Is there any archiver that could help me with extracting .tar files?
<austin6598> Try right clicking on in and extract
<austin6598> It*
<ash___> Doesn't work.
<emanuel_> i use tar -xvf or as im on gnome i use file roller
<ash___> That's why I tried extracting it from the terminal
<ash___> to see what the error is
<demon> ciao
<demon> !list
<ubottu> demon: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<emanuel_> you can try tar -zxvf
<ash___> @emanuel I used the same
<uebera||> ash___: Try tar -xvf ... >/dev/null on the command line; if I'm not mistaken, all you're left with are the error messages.
<austin6598> emanuel_: what is dd?
<emanuel_> dd is command line utility to burn iso's to usb
<austin6598> ash___: "You will get that message if, for any reason, tar can't add all of the specified files to the tar. One if the most common is not having read permission on one of the files."
<tower> ubottu: !shutdown
<tower> !q
<emanuel_> maybe the archive is corrupt
<uebera||> emanuel_: most people don't consider that "burning" since it does not involve a cd/dvd/bluray ;) ("dd - convert and copy a file")
 * tower * Added *!*ubottu@ubuntu/bot/ubottu to ignore list
<austin6598> emanuel_: what OS are you trying to make a kubuntu usb on?
<emanuel_> Debian Jessie
<ash___> emanuel : maybe
<austin6598> also instead of just saying "it didnt work correctly" or "there was a problem" everyone should get used to providing the actual outcome of what you tried
<austin6598> emanuel_: check its file permissions
<emanuel_> i always run dd as sudo and i use fdisk -l to find the name of my usb so im thinkin its a issue with kubuntu
<austin6598> try on another OS and if that doesnt work its probably just corrupt
<austin6598> what is it anyway?
<austin6598> emanuel_: http://www.wobzip.org/
<emanuel_> ive done succesfully with three other operating systems
<emanuel_> it
<emanuel_> sorry
<emanuel_> and unetbootin destroys stuff
<austin6598> emanuel_: whoops all those messages were meant for ash
<emanuel_> its ok dude
<break3r> hey everybody - I can't find a solution via google, sorry. I am running kubuntu wily witz kde-konversation. I am trying to set up an encryption key for a channel, where I am writing with some friends. As far as I read it SHOULD be possible to do that, but it's not working (Bug 798036). Is that the case or did I misunderstand anything?
<ubottu> bug 798036 in cups-pdf (Ubuntu) "Page rotation broken in 2.5.1 (work in 2.5.0)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798036
<break3r> Does anyone know how to solve this issue and can maybe send me a link I didn't find?
<austin6598> break3r: try #kde
<break3r> k, thx
<lordievader> Hmm, what to do when grub is lying to you? I have a dualboot with two logical volumes wily-lv and xenial-lv, however grub only detects one lv. Even though both names show up. For example: if made on the xenial-lv, a Ubuntu and a Ubuntu (on wily-lv) are in the grub menu, but both boot of xenial-lv.
<austin6598> lordievader: install grubcustomizer
<lordievader> I'd like to stay away from writing custom grub configs.
<lordievader> Unless I can get a stucture where the right kernels are selected.
<austin6598> Im not entirely sure what your problem is because of the way you phrased it lordievader
<lordievader> Hmm, I see. Well I have a dual boot, but grub only makes config for one side basically.
<lordievader> Two versions of Kubuntu on different logical volumes.
<emanuel_> have you tried grub-update
<lordievader> Grub makes two entries, say, 'Ubuntu' and 'Ubuntu (on wily-lv)'. However as root both have xenial-lv set.
<austin6598> so you use grub customizer to change where it boots to. how did you plan to do this without changing grub config files?
<lordievader> So I am wondering why grub does detect the name of the logical volume but does not set it as the root.
<lordievader> The problem is not really with the config but in the way grub detects the other installations.
<frederic__> hi all
<austin6598> its booting into one of them as root?
<lordievader> Hold on, I'll pastebin my grub.cfg
<lordievader> austin6598: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14461109
<austin6598> you still havent told me what your problem is
<lordievader> austin6598: That is what I am trying to do ;)
<austin6598> so you have two grub menus that boot to the same partition?
<lordievader> austin6598: Compare entry line 132-148 with entry 295-306.
<lordievader> The names suggest two different root fs'es, but the parameters are the same.
<lordievader> I want to find out why.
<austin6598> why should they be different lordievader
<lordievader> austin6598: Because there are two installs, One should boot to xenial-lv the other to wily-lv. Now both entries boot to xenial-lv.
<austin6598> one says dev/mapper/ebon--hawk--vg-xenial and the other /dev/mapper/ebon--hawk--vg-wily
<lordievader> In the name, not in the actual parameter that gets passed to the kernel ;)
<austin6598> lordievader: what line is that?
<lordievader> xenial: 146, what should be wily: 304.
<austin6598> set root='hd0,msdos1'?
<lordievader> That is for grub itself ;)
<austin6598> in grubcustomizer you can change the boot location of that menu
<Dragnslcr> Maybe try running grub2-mkconfig again and see what it outputs
<lordievader> Sure, but I want the 30_os_probe to pick that up itself.
<lordievader> I mean if it is able to pick up the right name (os-prober functions correctly), why not set the right root.
<Dragnslcr> If it outputs the same thing, it kind of looks like a bug in mkconfig
<lordievader> It does look like a bug to me.
<lordievader> Ah, the linux-boot-prober seems to error.
<lordievader> Would it append the current cmdline?
<Dragnslcr> Unless there's something weird in one of the other config files. I think mkconfig pulls stuff from something under /etc too.
<lordievader> Dragnslcr: Where in /etc?
<Dragnslcr> I can't remember offhand. I think it's /etc/sysconfig in Redhat
<Dragnslcr> Maybe Ubuntu doesn't do it that way
<lordievader> No, that file doesn't exist.
<Dragnslcr> Yeah, I checked
<emanuel_> any thoughts on my situation with dd
<lordievader> Interesting, it reads the old /boot/grub/grub.cfg for the config if available.
<lordievader> emanuel_: Since I am missing backlog, what dd problems?
<emanuel_> when i use dd to write my kubuntu iso to my usb its not bootable
<lordievader> What is the output of 'sudo parted /dev/<usb>'?
<lordievader> I found my problem, the boot probes parse the grub.cfg, and since they share /boot, the script detects the other rootfs. Having a decoy boot fixed it.
#kubuntu 2017-01-02
<klarix> hello
<user|12401> how to install on virtual box?
<user|36858> I can't install Kubuntu. I have checked the install media with fsck.ext4 and verified the ISO
<valorie> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<user|36858> X/KDE won't start and I get errors that say something like kmsserver has crashed
<valorie> user|36858: the above is the way to check
<user|36858> I verified the MD5
<valorie> which version are you trying to install?
<user|36858> Kubuntu 16.10
<user|36858> 64bit
<valorie> hmmm
<user|36858> I'm going out on a limb and gonna say it has something to do with my ATI radeon card
<valorie> I've installed that quite a few times
<valorie> if you suspect that, you might try nomodeset
<valorie> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<valorie> that doesn't sound like what you are reporting, however
<valorie> !info kmsserver
<ubottu> Package kmsserver does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> so not a package, but a process
<user|36858> nomodeset is a boot parameter
<valorie> !info ksmserver
<ubottu> Package ksmserver does not exist in yakkety
<user|36858> ?
<valorie> I've seen a similar error before, but another boot always worked
<valorie> did the live session work for you?
<user|36858> I can't even get to the live session
<valorie> hmmm
<sintre> try the live media you used
<sintre> again
<user|36858> I'm trying a different USB drive
<user|36858> does UEFI/Secure boot have anything to do with it?
<sintre> what program and what os are you using to create this  install from?
<sintre> what did you install to
<sintre> not the media but the hdd
<user|36858> Im using Linux Mint's default tool to write the image
<sintre> new or older
<user|36858> LM 18 Sarah
<user|36858> I installed to a USB2.0 flash drive with an ext4 FS on it
<user|36858> I ran fsck.ext4 to check the media and no errors were reported
<sintre> ok if you have a system with uefi bios you need to had target fdrive to be using a gtp partition table
<sintre> if older or mimicked you need to use ms/dos partition table
<user|36858> I turned off SecureBoot/UEFI in the bios
<sintre> ok then if you want legacy , then you need to install in megacy and the hdd/ssd needs to be ms/dohg
<sintre> ms/dos sey
<sintre> so you need to use a live cd/usb
<sintre> then use kde partition manager
<user|36858> so ext4 is wrong for the fdrive?
<sintre> and change it to either or that you want
<sintre> ext is fine
<sintre> this is diffferent
<sintre> this is the entire file table
<sintre> not the partiton type
<sintre> so first off choose if you want legacy oe efi
<sintre> or efi
<user|36858> what do you suggest?
<sintre> then you create the correct partition table for that firmware
<sintre> i've done both on same system
<user|36858> In the 'DISK' program it says the partition is EFI
<sintre> a budget notebook
<sintre> ok then
<sintre> fdisk -l ?
<user|36858> EFI(FAT-12/16/32)
<user|36858> ef EFI (FAT-12/16/32)
<sintre> you need a ext 4 for kubuntu
<sintre> or any linux for optimal but i guess it should run on ffat 32
<user|36858> OK I think I have all that setup correctly
<sintre> how you partition is up to you
<sintre> ok so now we need to turn efi back on in bios
<sintre> i would keep secure boot on
<sintre> i mean off
<sintre> so we can go thru this step by step
<user|36858> ok... I turned on SB and am using "Windows UEFI mode"
<sintre> i don' t know you pc
<sintre> are you duel installing on same drive?
<sintre> aka duel boot
<user|36858> no. single boot Kubuntu
<sintre> then where is the windows from?
<user|36858> It's just what the option is called in the BIOS
<sintre> ok then let it be if you wanr efi
<sintre> i assume you have two pc's and your talking to one connected
<sintre> sry just getting infp
<sintre> o
<user|36858> yea... im chatting on my laptop and im trying to setup Kubuntu on the desktop
<sintre> k bios good to go get into live cd encirment again
<sintre> envirmoment
<sintre> keyboard works user has bad spelling habbits sry :)
<sintre> but before new isntall make sure secure boot is turned off
<sintre> and before next install attempt
<sintre> need to delete all partitions one the drivr to be sure
<user|36858> hahhahaha
<user|36858> ok, just booted from usb
<sintre> when in there tell me
<user|36858> and im getting a kernel panic
<sintre> what program do you make this live usb with
<user|36858> USB image writer
<user|36858> from Linux Mint 18 default install
<sintre> can you download unetbootin
<user|36858> yea
<sintre> pls try that
<sintre> it auto uses a efi bootloader
<sintre> so sisne firmare is set to it that should work
<sintre> before installing wipe the usb stick , just ahabbit i have :)
<user|36858> should I use mkfs.ext4?
<sintre> usb instlaller?
<sintre> na fat 32 if fine when you write
<user|36858> ok
<sintre> the new iso to usb
<user|36858> OK just wiped the drive
<user|36858> now im going to install via unetbootin
<sintre> ok now hold a sec
<sintre> make sure you create new partition table
<user|36858> msdos partition table?
<sintre> no
<sintre> other one gtp or gpt
<sintre> goofy acronyms irritating me tonight :)
<[Relic]> eat more alphabet soup
<user|36858> done... I used gparted to create gpt partition table and allocated a new fat32 fs
<sintre> then afterwards go ahead and use all unused allot all space as a ext4 partition
<sintre> don't start install till you do that either just for safe reaosning
<user|36858> done
<sintre> [relic] hey reminds me i have some chef boi r d's ravioli cans in panty making me hungry
<sintre> ok start install
<sintre> it will probally give you a msg saying er other devices might not work , but continue
<sintre> in uefi mode
<user|36858> it's installing
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> how strange that the program used to burn the ISO onto the drive would make a difference
<[Relic]> sintre, strange place to store ravioli
<sintre> it comes in a can what am i gonna do put it in the freezer
<sintre> it says good till 20123
<sintre> so figure its safe :)
<[Relic]> kinda thinking maybe on a shelf would be a nice place to store it
<sintre> my rent is cheap got make do lol
<[Relic]> hope it ain't in the ones you are wearing  :)
<sintre> oh crap i've drank to much i didn't see my own typo lol
 * sintre has pie on face
<user|36858> ok...finished installing.....booting desktop in 3..2..1....
<sintre> gj user
<sintre> now we get to upgrading
<sintre> lol now it logged i store my ravioli in my panty
<user|36858> weird...when I boot from the USB it says: Missing operating system
<sintre> you boot from hdd now
<user|36858> i dont have an os installed on the HDD/SDD
<sintre> om what?
<user|36858> this is a fresh install of Kubuntu
<user|36858> from USB drive
<user|36858> sorry. i though that was clear
<sintre> ok well now you are , so you want a usb stick install of ubuntu and not a real installtion to a internal hdd?
<user|36858> i want to install to the HDD, but I cant even boot into the live session from usb
<sintre> um didn't you just do that?
<user|36858> no...i installed the live cd to the usb to boot from
<sintre> yes and you said it was installing
<sintre> or were you refering to the program unetbooting putting it on the stick
<user|36858> THe live session installed to the stick with unetbootin
<sintre> yes
<sintre> no the installion iso , creates the live session once booted from it
<user|36858> yea, but when i try to boot from the stick. it says os missing
<sintre> ok not sure where this chain broke down but all i can think is to back track
<sintre> unetbooting , this linux or windows that you used to make the stick
<[Relic]> ufei and tried to boot not in ufei(sp?)
<sintre> also check bios and see if its in uefi mode
<user|36858> My laptop is linux
<user|36858> i used linux to make the stick
<sintre> linux very broad term
<sintre> what distro is your laptop
<user|36858> LM18
<sintre> check bios on desktop
<user|36858> bios is in UEFI mode
<sintre> what is you one time boot menu
<sintre> hot key
<user|36858> del or F2
<sintre> on desktop
<sintre> go find it
<user|36858> then  I select my USB drive
<sintre> see if it reconise the stick
<user|36858> yes the bios recognizes the stick
<sintre> and one you select it it says can't see os
<sintre> meaning something is wrong with the install to the stick
<sintre> i hope for your sake that is
<user|36858> i hope so too
<sintre> so take stick back to lappy ,
<user|36858> done
<sintre> this time go ahead and format the thing to gtp
<user|36858> Im using a different stick
<user|36858> i formatted to gpt and using ext4
<user|36858> on the stick
<sintre> tthen fat32 again
<user|36858> ok
<user|36858> done
<sintre> now use unetbooting with iso again
<sintre> also what iso are you using newest or lts
<user|36858> newest
<user|36858> 16.10
<sintre> k np either way , just as much info the better
<sintre> if they is round doesn't work  :)
<sintre> this
<user|36858> so does unetbootin unzip the iso to the usb drive?
<user|36858> and make it bootable?
<sintre> is it in a zip file?
<sintre> no
<user|36858> uncompress?
<user|36858> no its an iso
<sintre> de compress it so the iso can be used
<sintre> yes lol
<sintre> it will use contents of the iso
<sintre> thats its job
<user|36858> is their a way to verify the iso was written to the stick correctly?
<user|36858> when i run fdisk -l  I get: Disklabel type: gpt
<sintre> in unnetbootin not that i'm i'm aware of
<sintre> but can check iso itself
<user|36858> when I open the usb drive, I have a boot folder and efi folder
<sintre> good
<sintre> go to desktop with stick
<user|36858> casper....etc
<sintre> see if it boots
<user|36858> Missing operating system?
<user|36858> what am i doing wrong
<sintre> again?
<user|36858> yea
<sintre> well honestly i don't know
<sintre> i've had this problem myself a couple months and , i went thru everystep i missed myself
<sintre> newer budget notebook to replace a fried laptop
<sintre> reinstalled like 5 times , [ having a ssd] helps
<sintre> once i figured out the new firmware compatability issues
<sintre> so it aint over yet
<sintre> do you have a blank dvd you wouldn't mind using?
<sintre> we can elimate the prograsm middle man
<user|36858> my xps doesn't have a dvd drive :(
<sintre> ok plan b out then
<user|36858> does the live cd load graphics drivers?
<sintre> yes it should load
<user|36858> im going to try nomodeset
<sintre> ok this might sound a bit crazy
<valorie> dd always works imo
<sintre> but can you turn your current laptop off
<valorie> you have to be very sure to do it correctly
<valorie> !dd
<sintre> and try to boot from the stick
<valorie> oh pfff
<user|36858> welcome back valorie :)
<valorie> !info dd
<ubottu> Package dd does not exist in yakkety
<valorie> thanks
<valorie> oh my gosh it does too
<user|36858> so Linux Mints tool creates a bootable stick
<sintre> yes
<user|36858> not sure why unetbootin doesnt
<sintre> try that , but check to see if its efi
<valorie> !info fileutils
<ubottu> Package fileutils does not exist in yakkety
<user|36858> im in the boot menu. how do i set nomodeset
<valorie> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<valorie> also I found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DriveImaging
<user|36858> ok, reading the post. BRB
<sintre> his error msg seems to simply say no os found , not sure if its gfx or the creation of the live usb
<valorie> sounds like the ISO is not being correctly written for one reason or another
<valorie> all those apps used to be so easy
<valorie> now they fail so often
<sintre> i don't use his mint distro
<sintre> so maybe he can try his integrated tool
<valorie> he did, and that failed
<valorie> and it seems so did unetbootin
<sintre> :(
<valorie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<sintre> he doesn't have a dvd either
<valorie> the kubuntu ISO burner used to fail as well, but it's been working for me without fail for the past year
<valorie> if he doesn't have kubuntu though, he can't use that
<sintre> its work the start up disk creator but in 16.04 atleast still has goodfy bug at start up
<sintre> gotta trick it to let you use it
<user|36858> so i hit F6 and selcted nomodeset
<user|36858> and I can finally boot into kubuntu
<user|36858> :):):):):)
<user|36858> :)
<sintre> ok thank god
<valorie> very cool!
<sintre> now lets get you online and updated
<user|36858> kwin is unstable
<user|36858> kwin closed unexpectedly
<sintre> just keep going
<sintre> hardwired or wifi?
<user|36858> hardwired
<sintre> online?
<user|36858> i cant tell
<user|36858> kwin closed
<user|36858> multiple dialogs
<user|36858> system froze
<sintre> ok this is turning into a war of sorts :)
<user|36858> I think it's the graphics
<sintre> i had some stability issues myself with 16.10
<sintre> but others none to be reported
<user|36858> Im thinking about pulling the amd gpu and letting it use intel grpaphics
<sintre> well might be a good start
<sintre> then we can trouble shoot gfx later ewith other card
<sintre> if its a card and all it costs if a few minutes
<valorie> user|36858: what version of Kubuntu are you using?
<user|36858> on the usb drive  I have 16.10 iso image installed
<user|36858> on my laptop I have Linux Mint 18 cinnamon installed
<valorie> and kwin is unstable for you on both?
<valorie> btw we do not do Mint support here
<user|36858> only on the live cd on the desktop
<valorie> ok
<sintre> his laptop is mint , he's installing to a second pc kubuntu or trying
<user|36858> im not having issues with my laptop. just the live cd and the desktop
<user|36858> what sintre said
<valorie> sorry, I lost the thread of the conversation
 * valorie butts out
<user|36858> im pulling the gpu out
<user|36858> brb
<sintre> k
<user|36858> kernel panic :(
<user|36858> with intel graphics
<user|36858> :(
<sintre> ok in bios you did turn secure boot off correct?
<sintre> and fast boot or ready boot
<user|36858> ummmmm
<user|36858> lemme check
<user|36858> Ill get back to you in a sec
<user|36858> secure boot off
<user|36858> and fast boot disabled
<sintre> ok that new changes or were the settings like that
<sintre> i assume the former
<user|36858> fastboot was already off
<sintre> secure?
<user|36858> im still getting a kernel panic
<user|36858> secure boot i just turned offf
<sintre> ok , does your desktop have the ability to burn a dvd
<user|36858> yea
<user|36858> but im pretty sure i dont have any dvds
<user|36858> lets debug a kernel panic
<sintre> ok well that would be my plan E at this point
<user|36858> that would be fun ;)
<sintre> is to try a different live cd reg ubuntu or something
<user|36858> ok. Ill give that a go tomorroq
<sintre> or mint , then burn to a dvd a iso raw
<user|36858> I appreciate all your help sintre
<sintre> instead of relying on a middle man program
<sintre> no i want this resolved as much as you do
<user|36858> I do too
<sintre> at this point i think we've come at it from every angle possible
<hateball> have you tried with nomodeset
<user|36858> the desktop is my main machine
<user|36858> not yet
<sintre> alot of the iso- usb programs fail on us alot like valorie mentioned ealier
<sintre> i remembered upgrading my ssd firmare and no program i could get toboot
<hateball> you only need dd anyhow, there's no need for special programs to make your liveboot
<sintre> i dug out an old box and found some blank cdz
<sintre> and whoot it booted and updated my drive
<valorie> dd is slow, but it works
<hateball> it's only slow if you dont pass proper parameters to it :p
<hateball> as the defaults are terrible in 2017
<valorie> just be careful about getting source and destination correct
<hateball> "sudo dd bs=8M status=progress if=kubuntu-16.10-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb"
<user|36858> so i tried nomodeset withe intel graphics and im still getting a kernel panic
<sintre> ok plan k
<sintre> redownload a lts version of kubuntu
<viewer|84669> Hello Kubuntu users, could you please help me with simple question? I'm going to install a new release of Kubuntu, but I have a dilemma.
<sintre> 16.04 , we can upgrade it later
<sintre> same drill lol
<user|36858> ok...
<user|36858> downloading torrent
<viewer|84669> If I install 16.10 (current non-LTS) will it be possible to upgrade to LTS version in the future?
<valorie> certainly
<hateball> viewer|84669: yes, 18.04. but you will need to keep upgrading every 6-9 months to not go EOL until that
<valorie> however the next LTS is not for over a year
<valorie> 16.04, then 18.04
<valorie> our next release is 17.04, in April
 * valorie is already running that
<viewer|84669> ok, so until July I need to keep upgrading it (as 9 months of support from release date) and when next LTS release is avaliable I can simply "jump" to it? right?
<sintre> view> many upgrade options
<sintre> if you want
<sintre> or none and just lil bug fixes if you choose
<hateball> viewer|84669: 18.04 will be the same type of update as the ones before it, it just gives you the option of sitting still there for 2 years
<hateball> that said, you can do !eolupgrade but it's not really a nice option if you can instead keep your machine updated and secure instead
<hateball> bonus points for extra instead, me
<viewer|84669> so I can upgrade to 18.04 but not to 17.04? do I understand it correctly?
<hateball> viewer|84669: from 16.04 you can jump straight to 18.04 when it is out
<hateball> viewer|84669: from 16.04 or 16.10 you can jump to the next release, so 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04 -> 17.10 -> 18.04
<valorie> well, a month or so after release
<valorie> the first bugfix
<hateball> Well yeah, first point-release
<viewer|84669> great so also 17.04 which will be sooner
<hateball> for LTS-upgrades that is
<viewer|84669> thank you for explanation
<hateball> For a desktop, I personally wouldnt use LTS. Just ends up having to use PPAs and such to keep up at the end of the cycle
<hateball> But I guess it all depends what and how you use your machine
<viewer|84669> yes, this is desktop/laptop
<viewer|84669> for software developement, so I will go for the latest one then
<[Relic]> wonder if changing the dm would get me my two independent screens, still can't figure out what is failing
<viewer|84669> thank you, time to say good bye to Mint :)
<user|36858> writing 16.04 to the usb
<sintre> [Relic] kde developers not concerned with duel monitors support atm is what is
<sintre> ok had to be a lil smart mouth there but i think its try
<hateball> [Relic]: which version are you using?
<[Relic]> 16.10 with backports
<hateball> sintre: and that's quite untrue, #plasma is doing multimonitor fixing daily
<hateball> [Relic]: hmm, has 5.8.4 landed in 16.10 backports yet?
<hateball> it's in 16.04 backports anyhows, multimonitor works quite well for me now
<sintre> user36> tell me when done
<[Relic]> says plasma 5.8.4, frameworks 5.28, qt 5.6.1 kernel 4.8.0-32-generic
<valorie> sintre: that's not true
<valorie> that capability comes from Qt
<hateball> [Relic]: cant be much more up to date then atm. what exactly is your issue?
<valorie> and we've not been able to get up-to-date Qt because of Ubuntu's own process
<valorie> especially their phone support
<[Relic]> my exact issue is getting two screens that work independently as if they were both kde sessions
<valorie> however, we should be able to upgrade soon
<valorie> [Relic]: not sure about that
<valorie> you'll have to check with the Qt devels about that
<sintre> my issue is i can't get two screens to run infified aka clone mode with correct reolsutions in the monitors
<[Relic]> up to 14.10 I would simply run nvidia settings and set 2 xscreens and reboot with the new xorg
<valorie> *maybe* in #kde
<sintre> so make duel screens useless
<valorie> so you've said
<[Relic]> now if I use nvidia settings I technically get 2 screens but, any right click on the second pops up a box on the first
<hateball> [Relic]: so you dont want two monitors in the same session, you want 1 session on each?
<hateball> or am I not reading this correct
<[Relic]> I think so.  Basically up to 14.10 it was that each monitor had its own plasma/taskbar/etc though I accessed both through the same keyboard/mouse each had a set of virtual desktops so I could leave say IRC open on one screen and flip through any of the virtual desktops on the second screen
<hateball> umm... so you *do* want to use both monitors in the same session?
<hateball> just have the panels act independently?
<[Relic]> think that is pretty much what it is
<hateball> [Relic]: can you check in kscreen that monitors are alongside each other and not on top (clone)?
<[Relic]> I don't want 2 screens = one big monitor; one screen one monitor
<user|36858> sintre
<sintre> user
<user|36858> done and booting into the live session
<sintre> it worked on desktop?
<hateball> [Relic]: and then you can rightclick your panel/activity plasmoid and go into settings. tell it to only show stuff from Current Screen
<[Relic]> if I try tampering with xorg settings, xrandr/kscreen can't find the 2nd monitor at all
<user|36858> im getting kded5 closed
<sintre> user36> so did it even boot into kubntu
<user|36858> it booted into kubuntu for a second
<[Relic]> hateball, I'd have to put in the xorg info again and restart; to check that but since I already know when I do that randr/kscreen only finds one monitor, there is no second monitor to move around in kscreen
<sintre> ok plan L user > use native mint iso maker
<hateball> [Relic]: why would you need to touch xorg.conf? should work fine unless you need special options
<sintre> for the usb stick and stich your boot config back to legacy
<hateball> [Relic]: that is, using nvidia-settings just for your user
<hateball> [Relic]: could be that only one screen works in sddm unless it's defined globally but iirc should work fine once you log in to your session and the nvidiarc gets read
<hateball> I don't have a multimonitor nvidia-setup handy currently
<[Relic]> two make 2 xscreens with nvidia-settings you need to save the info, doesn't like to apply all the changes necessary if you try just apply
<sintre> user|36858  > Are you till around?
<[Relic]> hateball, was trying to figure out if switching to lightDM might let me find out if it is just sddm weirdness
<hateball> [Relic]: well sddm has nothing to do with things once you're in Plasma
<hateball> panels etc
<[Relic]> not sure what to look at to see if I can find a reason
<[Relic]> night all, will try again tomorrow to figure this out
<sintre> Well sleep time for me , user|36858  if you come back around best bet is to grab some blank dvds and burn an iso imo .have a good night , night to |Relic| as well
<sintre> been a long one happy new year to all one last time :)
<[Relic]> and put that ravioli somewhere else  :)
<sintre> lol i'll never live down that typo , i'll just have to beat it hehe
<sudhirkhanger> On a new 16.04 system I notice that main, universe, restricted, and multiverse are all enabled by default. Also important security, recommended, and unsupported updates are also enabled by default. Are those correct defaults?
<valorie> sudhirkhanger: yes
 * valorie goes to bed as wll
<valorie> well
<sudhirkhanger> :) thanks.
<sudhirkhanger> I couldn't find the difference between multiverse/restricted and Canonical partners.
<sudhirkhanger> They sound pretty much about the same.
<hay207> Hi, can i reset my password with only my email ? , can't remember my username
<hateball> hay207: ... for what?
<hay207> on kde identity
<hateball> hay207: probably better off asking in #kde
<hay207> Ok
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<nathan> hello
<yotux> Looking for software to manage podcast anyone have some feedback
<bangolio> hi, I'm trying to install kubuntu and the installer keeps crashing at the same point, looked it up, looks like a known bug with not much information, I'm pretty sure I am missing something, it can't be that I just can't install, right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1650767
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1650767 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "kubuntu zesty 17.0.4.1 installation fails (2016-12-16 image)" [Critical,Triaged]
<genii> Use a supported Kubuntu and not the development version
<bangolio> 16.10 is not supported?
<acheronuk> the bug you linked to is for the 17.04 daily development iso
<bangolio> sorry, wrong bug then, I am on 16.10, it looks very similar (error msg and such)
<bangolio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1647363
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647363 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Kubuntu installer crashes: TypeError StandardButton too many arguments" [Undecided,New]
<bangolio> can anyone please help me?
<[Relic]> install 16.04 and upgrade
<[Relic]> for some reason 16.10 kept crapping out during install so that is what I did
<[Relic]> and if you go 16.04 to 16.10 route then you might need to get the dist upgrade package when ready to do that
<bangolio> I'm just baffled, I've installed 16.10 multiple times in the last 2-3 months on this same hardware with the same USB stick & ISO file
<bangolio> I fear 16.04 might not work either
<bangolio> since the problem is probably on my end
<BluesKaj> bangolio, , make sure you have the latest 16.10 iso, some of the earlier images would crash due to bug in ubiquity, the latest iso worked fine on my pc
<sintre> was in here 3 hours last night with another install , that was a head scratcher , seems our new years treat here
<bangolio> I do, downloaded today, checked md5 and it matched the one I was using
<bangolio> I've put it on the USB again, boots fine to live,
<bangolio> connects to wifi and after I choose whether to install packages from repo + 3rd party stuff it crashes
<sintre> i had a similar problem with 16.10 iso on my new budget notebook
<sintre> plsma crashes mostly but installer wouldn't make it thru till the end without crashing half the time
<sintre> wasn't at that specific place though
<sintre> 16.04 worked for me
<BluesKaj> bangolio, then don't DL the 3rd party apps, wait til after the install
<bangolio> tried that
<BluesKaj> make sure your wifi connection isn't glitchy as well
<BluesKaj> I usually, but not always, connect via ethernet on the laptop to install an OS, altho my wifi here is quite stable
<bangolio> I tried with and without connecting to wifi
<sintre> i'd not download updates , only third party stuff
<BluesKaj> bangolio, what about your target partition , is it set up correctly? I have to ask
<bangolio> I've tried every possible combination of options
<bangolio> including skipping any extra packages (3rd party or not)
<user|36858> is their a non graphical installer for kubuntu
<sintre> user
<sintre> same from last night?
<user|36858> Hi sintre
<user|36858> yup
<sintre> i owe you an apology ten fold
<user|36858> no worries.
<sintre> i know where i screwed up and super sry wanna fix it
<user|36858> ...?
<sintre> the insaller live from unetbootin needs msdos partition
<sintre> for the usb stick
<sintre> i just tested it this morning
<sintre> then we fix target hdd in system sry about that
<sintre> i didn't think it would be a differece
<user|36858> I already tried the msdos partition table
<sintre> i recreated same problem with me uefi system
<user|36858> i read the uefi blog on ubuntu forums.
<sintre> so you up and running
<sintre> ?
<user|36858> i disabled fastboot, and put bios mode in legacy
<user|36858> no...installer is still crashing
<user|36858> with segfaults in kwin
<sintre> ok back to efi  turn thos bios settings back on
<sintre> , except for secure for now
<sintre> make sure install media usb is msdos partition and use netbootin
<user|36858> I use gparted to set the prtition table
<sintre> good
<sintre> using 16.10 or 16.04
<user|36858> i have both downloaded
<user|36858> Both installers are crashing
<sintre> try 16.04 in efi
<sintre> did you atgleeast get to a live enviroment?
<user|36858> so turn on fastboot and do bios mode in EFI?
<sintre> yes
<sintre> as long as usb stick has msdos partitoon now
<sintre> then when we get to a live enviroment , we need to work on your target installation drive
<sintre> before using installer
<BluesKaj> user|36858,  if you're using UEFI it's best to keep the GPT table and install grub to the UEFI boot partition, to preserve any future needs for dual booting with windows 8-10
<user|36858> SInce the installers GUI crashes, do i work on it via commnd line
<sintre> is the taget drive turned to a gtp partiion
<sintre> i mean file system
<sintre> you can use kde parition manager to do it
<sintre> then for safe side just make the disk a ext4 , then run installer
<BluesKaj> gpt is a pertition table , not a partition
<sintre> i corrected myself
<BluesKaj> user|36858, if you plan on using linux exclusively then using bios mode amd a msdos partition table will work ...the uefi/bios has to be in legacy mode on most machines
<BluesKaj> amd=and
<user|36858> So this is what I did. I use gparted to set the partition table to msdos, I have  fat32 fs on the stick. Then I use unetbootin from the ppa to burn the iso.
<sintre> can you get into a live enviroment
<sintre> end instal efi or msdos the usb needs to be msdos , wierd but tested that myself this morning
<user|36858> I have bios setup to efi mode and fastboot enabled and I keep getting 'missing operating system'
<sintre> once in the live enviroment you need to figure out what to do with your target install drive
<sintre> efi gpt table legac clone mode msdos
<sintre> use one time boot menu
<sintre> might as well turn fast boot off
<sintre> i always normally have a few seconds at start up to hit f12 on my machine even with it enabled
<BluesKaj> in the uefi/bios use legacy mode, turn off "fast boot" if so equipped, some machines also need secure boot disabled too, user|36858
<user|36858> installer keeps crashing :|
<sintre> ok did you get the target drive rdy for what type of install you want?
<sintre> uefi or legacy?
<user|36858> yes
<user|36858> uefi
<sintre> ok and that matches bis set up corfrect?
<sintre> so bios set to legacy as well
<sintre> i mena uefi
<user|36858> yes
<sintre> and drive is gtp
<sintre> with a partion of ext before using installer?
<sintre> ext4
<sintre> using 16.10 or 16.04
<sintre> ?
<user|36858> yes, gpt wth ext4 fs and 16.10
<sintre> make a new one with 16.04
<sintre> i also had alot of crashing issues with 16.10 installer
<sintre> after installed an dupdated you can upgrade to newer distro from terminal
<user|36858> 16.04 crashes as well... but ill try again
<user|36858> sintre: I can get to the splash screen but then everything crashes
<sintre> honestly i'm out of ideas
<user|36858> I have a black screen and dialog boxes
<user|36858> yea.... its weird. I had LM18 installed without problems
<user|36858> last week
<user|36858> is their  a non gui installer?
<sintre> ok , i'd try same route with a regular ubuntu image
<sintre> see if it has same affect, if it doesn't then something is up with the installer and your hardware
<sintre> in kubuntu image
<sintre> this is temp for testing
<user|36858> I already tried multiple distros
<sintre> not recomending reg ubuntu long term :)
<sintre> same problem?
<user|36858> installer always crashes
<user|36858> I thought it was the grapchis car
<sintre> well there is some hardware compatability issue somewhere
<user|36858> card
<sintre> do you have a different hdd you can throw in there
<sintre> that may be culprit
<user|36858> i tried memtest... no errors
<sintre> doesn't matter
<user|36858> i have multiple hdd's and one ssd
<sintre> i've had failed hard dtives that pass tests before
<sintre> ok now were got some info
<sintre> i'd disconnect all but one that you want to install to
<sintre> if they're currently in desktop
<sintre> this if of course if you want to continue
<sintre> with this quest of sorts
<sintre> only thing i can think of
<user|36858> well I NEED to install something :?
<user|36858> im going to disconnect all drives besides the ssd
<sintre> ok sounds like a pan :)
<user|36858> but doesnt the installer run in RAM?
<sintre> live image does yes
<sintre> i don't get this either
<sintre> only thing we can do now is throw stuff at the wall and hope it works
<sintre> if all other distros have same problem
<sintre> and you have a dead box atm
<sintre> nothing to lose right?
<user|36858> i give up
<user|36858> :(
<sintre> :( sry man
<sintre> well worst advice is , use one of the win10 loops holes
<user|36858> gonna give it a rest for now
<sintre> and download that see if it works
<BluesKaj> make sure the drive you want is first in the boot sequence in your efi/bios, user|36858
<sintre> he can't get any installer to complete
<sintre> :(
<sintre> even on other distros
<sintre> so somewhere a hardware issue i believe
<user|36858> Pulled out all of one stick of ram and installer is stable
<user|36858> I mean I only left one stick of ram
<sintre> um what light?
<sintre> we may get an install?
<user|36858> I have somewhat modern MB and it has dual channel
<BluesKaj> like i said above , the installer has to be able to see the partition it's installing to , no matter which OPS
<BluesKaj> OPS=OS
<sintre> user> most use duel chanel or are capable of it
<user|36858> SYSTEM IS STABLE
<sintre> duel synch i think is tgtech term
<user|36858> :0
<sintre> ok so something up with ram
<sintre> not playing nice with each other
<sintre> , that for later now lets get you updated atleast
<BluesKaj> gotta go...bbl
<sintre> c ya blues
<sintre> how much is on that one stick?
<user|36858> 6gb
<sintre> more than enough , sure a pain
<sintre> not using others
<sintre> but lets get you running while its working hehe
<sintre> my new lappy came with 4 , aded another 4 gig stick , concerned myself it wouldn't play nice
<sintre> so far i'm lucky
<sintre> ut yea for normal stuff 6 gis easily enough to cover you
<sintre> once updated , we can work on getting you gfx card working
<user|36858> ok....here we go
 * sintre prays it boots
<user|36858> should I do full disk encryption or just the home directory?
<sintre> i'd just get it up atp
<user|36858> I want / on ssd and /home on the hdd
<sintre> not sure never sintalled ot multiple drives
<sintre> maybe take a breather , sure there are guides
<sintre> i'd personnally keep it on ssd , but i only have 1 hdd in all my computers
<sintre> but at this point i wouldn't wanna try to make another problem to solve atm
<sintre> well i should say ssd on all my computers
<sintre> i'd kinda consider this a test install , until other stuff gets sorted out
<Crashing> Hello guys, I been using Plasma (Kubuntu) but it keeps crashing for unknown reassons, I am not doing anything
<Crashing> I am running live version now and it is still crashing time to time and relaunching the applications once again. The installer for the OS crashed just now also....
<soee> what Plasma version ?
<Crashing> plasmashell 5.5.5
<Crashing> I am gonna try KDE Neon which have 5.8 and see if the same still happens, when I tried KDE Neon for half year ago I had the same problem
<soee> Crashing: Kubuntu has Plasma 5.8
<soee> add backports ppa and enjoy it :)
<Crashing> Not accoriding to the LTS
#kubuntu 2017-01-03
<efloid> how to completely disable/remove the kde device notifier subsystem?
<efloid> i uncheck "enable automatic mounting of removable media" but it still flails when i attach devices and i just want it to die
<efloid> "the process for the mtp protocol died unexpectedly"   aaaaggghhhh!
<user|23287> Hello
<user|23287> i just installed kubuntu but the GUI is not coming up and it opens command line instead
<user|23287> how can I call the gUI?
<user|36858> sintre, I got the system all set up
<user|36858> sintre ^^
<DarinMiller> user|23287:  at the prompt try typing: startx
<efloid> well i guess i have to boot into windows if i want to transfer files from my Android Linux phone to my computer
<efloid> because, yeah, transferring files from one Linux system to another doesn't work in 2017!
<DarinMiller> efloid: if kdeconnect not working?
<DarinMiller> efloid: which version of kubuntu?
<DarinMiller> is^
<efloid> DarinMiller: 16.10   i keep getting reprompted ad nauseaum for permission to allow, and notifications that mtp has died
<DarinMiller> efloid: backports installed?
<efloid> DarinMiller: yes
<efloid> kdeconnect 1.0.1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu16.10~
 * DarinMiller checking his kdeconnect version....
<efloid> thanks
<efloid> otherwise i have a headless Linux server running Jessie that I can try plugging into and manually mounting from
<efloid> dpkg -l '*' | grep '^kdeconnect'
<efloid> oops
<efloid> wrong window
<DarinMiller> efloid: phone kde connect: 1.5, KDE: 1.0.1
<DarinMiller> efloid: file transfer is working fine here via dolphin.  But I am not sure how to troubleshoot yours.
<efloid> DarinMiller: so my phone and pc were unpaired
<efloid> kde connect on phone is 1.5
<DarinMiller> efloid: I was trying to find the kdeconnect ppa but came across this site: https://community.kde.org/KDEConnect
<efloid> rebooting to Windows.  waste of time!
<DarinMiller> i agree, rebooting into windows is a waste of time. :)
<user|13368> hello all
<sintre> hi
<user|13368> someone knows the hardware requirements for kubunto 16-10?
<user|13368> i am not sure if it can run on a old pentium laptop
<user|13368> it comes with win7 originally
<sintre> what are specs
<sintre> proccesor and ram?
<sintre> meanind what hardware do you have and i can compare that with the hardware i use to run it
<sintre> meaning
<user|13368> i am not sure, it is a pentium
<DarinMiller> user|13368: 32 or 64b?
<user|13368> i think that is 1gb ram
<user|13368> i don't know
<sintre> go to windows info
<user|13368> i can't, it doesn't have a SO installed
<sintre> so you have a computer with no operating system
<user|13368> which version of kubutu can i install, if i supose that is 32 bit, 1 gb ram
<user|13368> pentium
<sintre> is this something someone gave you?
<sintre> yes use 32 bit
<DarinMiller> user|13368: Try a live boot with a 64b version.  If it's 32b, the live boot will tell you.
<user|13368> ok
<sintre> either or you'll find out
<user|13368> i will try
<user|13368> thank you
<sintre> just heads up , i;ve run across alot of esl [ english as a second language] espeically in ubuntu channel
<sudhirkhanger> Is backports relatively safe to use? I don't want to miss on Plasma releases.
<sudhirkhanger> Safe as in won't break my system.
<DarinMiller> sintre: my nvidia driver sabataged my wake from sleep test.  I will have to try a different laptop.
<sintre> np , i'll test tomorrow lol last night was epic install with me being fault at step 1
<sintre> aud yes
<sintre> if trusted backports
<DarinMiller> sudhirkhanger: A few isolated cases backports causes slight issues. But most of the issues backports fix far out weigh the problems.
<DarinMiller> I have several multiboot systems running backports with no issues.
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> never had a issue
<DarinMiller> And if you encounter a major issue, you can use ppa-purge go back.
<sudhirkhanger> DarinMiller: I would think so. There's a huge difference between Plasma shipped on LTS and the latest one.
<sintre> so far , but bugs can creep in anywhere even with no mal intent
<sudhirkhanger> Difference as in aesthetics.
<DarinMiller> sudhirkhanger: exactly
<sudhirkhanger> I have stayed away from Ubuntu family but on a new system I am giving it a try. Let's see how it goes. I am banking on Kubuntu LTS + backports.
<sintre> :D
<sintre> i use a newer system and older system
<sintre> both with lts and backports
<sudhirkhanger> Thanks sintre that's affirming.
<esmermuh__> Hello
<esmermuh> Is anybody there?
<esmermuh>  Helloooooooooooooo
<hateball> !help | esmermuh
<ubottu> esmermuh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lordievader> Good morning, happy new year!
<i337> is there a way to save this video as a hd gif and set it as my wallpaper in kubuntu? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nLEOwgm7OUQ
<i337> how do i install libisofs-1 in kubuntu?
<i337> libisofs-1
<dex73r> hey, I have problem with installing Kubuntu, it gets stuck at https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/211281315134308352/265879721395486721/c3c562ce-f938-4910-b2f4-144b8a2cd8ce2110906487.jpg state, after I doubleclick install Kubuntu and then the OS freezes, I'm booting with USB and the USB doesn't seem to do anything because diode is not flashing
<i337> dex73r: try installing it from the boot menu instead of going into a live session
<trinity> what's uuuuuuuppppppp
<dex73r> i337: nothing changes still freezes at some point; I'm going to recreate the bootable usb but first I'll check whether the file is actually correct one, I'll probably be back soon ;(
<jubo2> y0 a quick question
<jubo2> Can having zero swap space cause system freezes even if there is still unused RAM?
<jubo2> Coz I got this otherwise fine computer but occasionally (at least in K16.10, haven't tested any other OS) sometimes everything freezes except the mouse cursor and when the freeze is over it does the clicks and key presses in very rapid succession
<jubo2> I would like to have made 4GB SWAP but system sais the 4GB was "unusable"
<[Relic]> Not sure, but would guess yes, simply because spikes in ram usage may not be traceable completely since sensors usually trigger 1 per second or similiar
<[Relic]> what is your ram?
<jubo2> maybe I run out of primary partitions
<jubo2> [Relic]: 16GB
<[Relic]> so very unlikely
<jubo2> yeah.. usually 5GB free with all apps opened
<[Relic]> unless you run a ton of stuff like compiling or blender
<jubo2> [Relic]: I'd test under Win10 but I don't know how to use it
<[Relic]> how many partitions?
<jubo2> They totally broke the logic coming from Win7
<jubo2> [Relic]: Uhhh.. I dunno
<jubo2> Lemme check
<jubo2> uhh..
<jubo2> Is there a imagebin with autoexpiration somewhere around
<jubo2> There is like 500MB for Windows loader and 130 GB for Windows data. 20GB for root-partition and /dev/sda4 is extended partition with /dev/sda5 inside it (350 GB /home partition)
<jubo2> I never got this primary vs. logical partition thing
<jubo2> Otherwise this machine is all I need computer-wise but the freezes are lowering my quality of life
<[Relic]> seems odd it won't let you create a swap
<jubo2> [Relic]: do you see a reason in that partiion configuration why when I tried to leave 4GB for swap the system commented "not possible" when I tried to mark it as SWAP
<[Relic]> 1t drive space so I can't think of anything, but haven't used dual boot
<[Relic]> have you done a drive check lately to see if there are any bad sectors etc.?
<BluesKaj> ju using GPT table ?
<BluesKaj> jubo2,^
<BluesKaj> swap is a primary partition on msdos partition tables , so you're only allowed 4 primaries
<jubo2> [Relic]: BluesKaj: https://imagebin.ca/v/37db5zWaXemn
<[Relic]> BluesKaj, do you know of any problems with using lightdm instead of sddm on 16.10
<jubo2> BluesKaj: Okk.. so how do I fix this if the freezes are due to zero swap space
<jubo2> is there any free diagnostic goodies I could run to find out what is causing the freezes?
<BluesKaj> create a swap file instead of partition
<[Relic]> is there something that you are usually doing when it freezes?
<BluesKaj> [Relic], sddm is the default for 16.10 Kubuntu ...no idea about lightdm
<jubo2> BluesKaj: how do I do that?
<jubo2> I guess I just searchengine "create swap file on linux"
<BluesKaj> do a search, there's all kinds of tuts for that
<BluesKaj> on kubuntu, not linux
<[Relic]> just been trying to get something to work and can't even figure out any errors so I was hoping switching to ightdm and doing the same things would maybe show me if it was sddm problem or elsewhere
<jubo2> This looks "legit" https://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-swap-file#-step-checking-the-file-system
<BluesKaj> [Relic],  Idon't know what your errors are or what's happening on your machine so it's hard for me to even guess at it
<BluesKaj> jubo2, yup looks so
<BluesKaj> gotta go for a few mins ...BBL
<[Relic]> if I could find an error that would be helpful
<jubo2> I wait what the HW shop that sold me this machine respond to my email
<jubo2> But totally could try that setting up that swap file to see if that stops the freezes
<jubo2> tomorrow
<jubo2> now I feel sleepy
<[Relic]> if you are on kunbutu you could use ksysguard and set it to cpu% and see what spikes
<mgolden_> jubo2: I have run Kubuntu on an 8GB machine without swap for years. I don't think that's your problem
<jubo2> mgolden_: ok. thanks for info
<jubo2> I need to catch some shut-eye now
<jubo2> maybe the HW dealer will respond to my email tomorrow
<jubo2> maybe I should run a bunch of OS off a stick and see if the freezes exhibit in HW or are they caused by some SW malfunciton
<RoidTUx> hi
#kubuntu 2017-01-04
<lixusjsdfisondgn> .
<[Relic]> lies!
<lixusjsdfisondgn> o.o
<jubo2> G'morninig
<jubo2> I'm trying to figure out what is causing this Kubuntu 16.10 to occasionally freeze for 5-10 seconds (except the cursor moves with the mouse) and then the system performs the clicks and key punches made during the freeze in a very rapid manner
<jubo2> The HW shop guys figured it'd be something with the RAM or disk
<jubo2> said they didn't have much experience with Linux
<[Relic]> does it happen at a specific time or when a specific application is open and running?
<jubo2> So I'm thinking intalling stress and trying different parametered runs on it
<jubo2> [Relic]: happens seemingly randomly
<[Relic]> phoronix test suite
<jubo2> okk
<jubo2> I install that
<jubo2> "unable to locate package"
<jubo2> I found the download page
<[Relic]> is it dashed not spaced
<[Relic]> phoronix-test-suite
<jubo2> installer download dialog says 9 extra packages are needed and recommends older versions from "channel"
<jubo2> [Relic]: okk
<[Relic]> ksysguard running somewhere where you can see it when this happens set to show cpu% might be something that narrows it down
<jubo2> installed now
<jubo2> Warning: Program '/usr/bin/phoronix-test-suite' crashed.
<jubo2> uh-oh..
<[Relic]> run from konsole
<[Relic]> there are a whole slew of tests there, but you need to list and then install them before you run them
<jubo2> [Relic]: okk.. Instructions please
<jubo2> I could just look at their website instead of bothering you for them
<[Relic]> they might have some hints on what might be best for you
<jubo2> listing the test-suites seems awfully slow
<[Relic]> I found it when I added my new vid card so it seemed pretty decent for gfx tests looks like it has a ton of tests to hammer a system with too
<jubo2> it prlly compiling the list from some sources
<jubo2> the gui keeps on crashing
<jubo2> I need to cli it
<jubo2> maybe I just start with booting to memtest and run that a few times
<BluesKaj> 'Morning
<sintre> hi blues :)
<jubo2> Yeah..
<jubo2> seems a HW problem
<jubo2> run Memtest86+ several times
<jubo2> in SMP mode it gets stuck at same exact point in progress with Core #3 state showing waiting
<jubo2> so either something wrong with the RAM in bank #0 or core #3 or the membus or I dunno
<jubo2> I sent the info I have to the HW shop. Lets see what further action plan they come up with
<jubo2> In Safe mode the test passes that part
<jubo2> this would indicate it not a RAM problem but more with the memory bus or whatevs we call it
<jubo2> Safemode == single core ( I think )
<hateball> Are you blogging?
<BluesKaj> hey sintre
<jubo2> gotta go
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<excognac> hi all. I have a wierd connection problem on 16.10 64bit. Sometimes the wifi drops off sometimes the wired.  This is my card and driver https://paste.kde.org/pqtqdpipi . any ideas how to fix it?
<excognac> most things i googled never worked.
<hateball> excognac: what does "drop off" mean? Do you get a notification you've been disconnected?
<hateball> excognac: Do you lose LAN connectivity (eg ping your gateway/router) or are you unable to do DNS lookups to Internet?
<BluesKaj> excognac, if it's with both wifi and ethernet  check your router/modem internet connection
<excognac> hateball: Yes I get this notification and it actually happens as I'm unable to ping. Until now it was constant with wired and it's wifi. Now they swapped: wifi dropped off non-stop (the router is far though, i don't even mind it) but now the wired works as it never did before
<excognac> *and now it' with wifi
<hateball> excognac: Like BluesKaj said, if you lose even LAN connectivity to your router... check your router.
<excognac> BluesKaj: hateball: I'm 100% sure it isn't the router as it works non-stop for others. The problem with LAN is inconsequent: now works perfectly, otherwise it drops of non-stop. I had the same problem on manjaro-kde but I forgot how I fixed it. :/
<excognac> off
<hateball> Afraid I've no advice in particular, ethernet tends to be quite... either it works or it doesnt
<excognac> hateball: thanks a lot still.
<BluesKaj> excognac, that's a puzzler alright ...intermittents are always hard to track down
<excognac> BluesKaj: aye, I know. I'm more than happy to provide any further detail if anything comes on your mind. I think the drivers are correct (see above).  The only thing I haven't set back since trying to fix is /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager-intern.state deleted. Everything else is set as default I guess.
<BluesKaj> excognac, I personally don't use NM on ethernet connections, since the interfaces and resolv.conf files can do the work without any problems with static IP
<excognac> BluesKaj:  I see. Mine is static too.
<skrite> hello all
<skrite> i've a question for all. I wish to rip audio cds to wav files and then stitch the wave files together, then encode the resulting large wav file to mp3. what software would be best for this?
<hateball> skrite: I think you can do CD ripping in k3b
<hateball> I havent had an optical drive for quite some time so I don't really know many options
<hateball> You can use audacity to stitch/compress if that cant be done in k3b itself
<skrite> thanks, hateball!
<teisei> Hello everyone! Does anyone have a clue of when guest account login will be available in SDDM?
<BluesKaj> teisei, it's available in system settings>acount destils>user manager>new user
<marco-parillo> That was the biggest regression when Kubuntu downgraded from LightDM.
<BluesKaj> once you logout it should be available in the login
<marco-parillo> BluesKaj: If I am not mistaken, once the new user is created, even as a guest, then it is permanent. LightDM used to mount home under tmp. It was fresh every time.
<marco-parillo> (for the guest login).
<BluesKaj> marco-parillo, I see, ..never had any occasion to use thae option
<marco-parillo> Here is my wishlist (going nowhere): https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345404
<ubottu> KDE bug 345404 in kcm_sddm "SDDM does not present Guest Login" [Wishlist,Unconfirmed]
<marco-parillo> This is the launchpad bug (not mine, and I am not sure I would call it a dup): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sddm/+bug/1451822
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1485185 in sddm (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1451822 sddm doesn't work with passwordless accounts or expired passwords" [High,Confirmed]
<teisei> Indeed. Creating users has been a workaround for me, but there is convenience in not having to create fresh users every time someone else wants to use your computer (and especially when you are not around)
<teisei> I wonder if there is a separate issue for guest account functionality which is kind of different from passwordless accounts
<teisei> Perhaps the term "temporary" should be highlighted
<marco-parillo> It is on the SDDM to-do list https://github.com/sddm/sddm/wiki/TODO but I do not think it is going anywhere unless somebody contributes it: https://github.com/sddm/sddm/issues/388
<teisei> @marco-parillo The status of that issue is "Closed" ... does this mean the feature is not on the TODO list after all?
<hazamonzo> Afternoon folks. Whats the best desktop recording software for Kubuntu these days?
<teisei> OBS probably
 * hazamonzo googles
<hazamonzo> Hmmm, is this not more broardcasting software insteal of recording software?
<hazamonzo> *instead
<teisei> I have used it as a recording software
<teisei> It also functions as a broadcasting software as the name implies
<hazamonzo> Understood
<teisei> This is also, in my opinion, the best free/open software for this purpose on other platforms
<hazamonzo> Sounds good. I need to record a couple of things for marketing purposes
<soee> hazamonzo: im using simplescreenrecorder
<soee> https://launchpad.net/~maarten-baert/+archive/ubuntu/simplescreenrecorder
<hazamonzo> soee: I'll check that out too. I've used a couple on the past but i can't for the life of me remember what they were called
<teisei> Simplescreenrecorder works too but OBS is more versatile and less resource hungry in my opinion
<hazamonzo> Thoughts on RecordMyDesktop ?
<teisei> I think I tried it at some point but had little success with it
<hazamonzo> It looks limited in video output / encoding options
<teisei> I just could not get it up and running properly
<teisei> OBS worked without hassle
<teisei> (and still does)
<hazamonzo> teisei: Is OBS in a third party repo?
<teisei> $ sudo apt show obs-studio
<teisei> Maintainer: Ubuntu Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<teisei> APT-Sources: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu zesty/universe amd64 Packages
<hazamonzo> Cheers :)
<teisei> Enjoy :)
<hazamonzo> Thanks! :D
<hazamonzo> oooooo now this looks a little more advanced
<teisei> It is advanced but the basic functionality is quite simple once you get used to it
<teisei> Basically you just set the encoding options and then the capture devices (such as your own screen + microphone)
<hazamonzo> Just looking for the capture devices as we speak since i just recorded a black screen :)
<teisei> Haha
<lethu> Gb473133$
<lethu> awwww
<hazamonzo> Whoops!
<teisei> I only have "Screen Capture (XSHM)" in Sources and everything works fine :)
<hazamonzo> teisei: Oddly enough im looking through the settings and struggling to find Sources
<teisei> It should be in the initial (main) UI
<teisei> Scenes, Sources, Mixer, Scene Transitions etc.
<hazamonzo> ahhh!
<hazamonzo> I was in settings
<teisei> Hehe
<hazamonzo> Thanks!
<teisei> No problem :)
<hazamonzo> teisei: Okay I have something although the quality is pretty poor and blurry. Any hints on decent output / recrding settings?
<hazamonzo> *recording
<teisei> Hmm let's see
<teisei> Encoder x264, Rate Control CBR, Bitrate 2500, CPU usage preset fast, profile high
<hazamonzo> Okay lets give that a try
<teisei> In File -> Settings -> Output
<hazamonzo> Also i noticed that in my video settings the output res is much lower than my base resolution
<teisei> You can also see Video tab for FPS and resolution as well as downscale filter
<hazamonzo> That could be the issue maybe?
<teisei> Hehe that may explain
<teisei> Just change that for now
<hazamonzo> okay
<hazamonzo> One thing though, thats streaming options you mentioned above
<hazamonzo> Not recording ones
<hazamonzo> Or oes the streaming options double up for the recording ones
<teisei> Oh yes sorry about that
<hazamonzo> *does
<teisei> I was in the wrong tab
<hazamonzo> Heheh
<hazamonzo> Okay the scaling option made a big difference
<teisei> Container Format mp4, Bitrate 2500, Video Encoder libx265 (could experiment with x265 though at some point), Audio bitrate 160, track 1, Audio Encoder aac
<teisei> Yeah that usually does
<hazamonzo> Okay i'll give that a shot also then
<teisei> Sorry, currently I have libx264 (I had a typo there)
<hazamonzo> Okay, recording is looking good. How about simple video editing software? Something where I can add in fades, maybe text boxes as layer and static image as frames?
<Walex> hazamonzo: there are several...
<Walex> hazamonzo: the KDE one is called Kdenlive
<hazamonzo> Walex: I'll take a look at that as OpenShot just froze on me :s
<Walex> hazamonzo: it might be a GPU driver issues...
<hazamonzo> Walex: OpenShot?
<Walex> hazamonzo: with any video editor.
<viewer|78207> first time using kubuntu. after install, i'm having trouble getting my computer to detect wifi networks
<viewer|35984> Do the computer see any wifi?
<viewer|78207> nope
<viewer|78207> driver manager doesn't see any updates either. would I need to manually install them?
<viewer|35984> Ok. Open a Terminal and do lshw to see what is the exact Wifi xip you have. After that, look at the internet to see if any driver is needed. It happens some time with wifi.
<viewer|78207> i'll try that. thanks!
<srvrmrdr> hello all
<srvrmrdr> Does anyone happen to have information for newbies?
<srvrmrdr> regarding IRC setup and account registration
#kubuntu 2017-01-05
<altimax> hello
<Tuxit> Hi.
<plaked> hola alguien que hable español y me pueda ayudar?
<lordievader> Good morning.
<yossarianuk> well done for getting plasma 5.8.x into the ppa !
<xibir> is it save to use the backport ppa on LTS version?
<soee> xibir: i would say it is recommended
<soee> LTS backports contains now also Plasma 5.8 LTS
<xibir> soee: okay i missed that information thanks :)
<soee> :)
<yossarianuk> with kde distros really you want the latest plasma, etc as you will generally have a more stable experience...
<yossarianuk> plus added features
<yossarianuk> plasma 5.8.x is far better than the plasma version shipped in kubuntu 16.04/16.10 - lots of bugs fixed (i.e multi monitor)
<BluesKaj> Hi alll
<mozammel> BluesKaj: Hello
<Necy> man. kde looks so much better than gnome
<Necy> next reinstall will be kubuntu fosho
<Necy> i love gnome, but kde .. another level
<mozammel_> Necy: true. KDE Plasma is really so good.
<Necy> normally i hate reinstalling, but now im looking forwrd to it so much
<BluesKaj> hi mozammel_
<soee> http://i.imgur.com/EE2ybYe.png
<xibir> soee: I'm quite new to KDE so... what kind of black magic is this?
<soee> xibir: it just shows new feature of incoming Plasma 5.9 - widgets explorer inside application dashboard
<xibir> I thought this were actually implemented. looks interesting
<don> hi evreyone
<aniketh__> Ping
<aniketh__> My primary display is not coming correctly.
<aniketh__> while connecting it VGA
<aniketh__> I'm on Kubuntu 16.10
<hateball> aniketh__: What GPU/driver ?
<hateball> aniketh__: And define "not correctly"
<aniketh__> nvidia
<aniketh__> hateball:  It's like when removing the VGA connection my laptop screen goes black. But when I connect the connector the display works but no nav bar.
<hateball> aniketh__: are you using kubuntu backports?
<aniketh__> hateball:  backports for plasma ?
<hateball> aniketh__: yes
<hateball> If you're not: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports && sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<aniketh__> No I guess. Not sure.
<hateball> as multimonitor is less broken in 5.8.x
<aniketh__> hateball: Will that crash or somewhat ?
<aniketh__> It rather stable right ?
<aniketh__> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/tBFlHYUR/
<aniketh__> Got this error code
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> aniketh__: yes I am running it myself
<aniketh__> hateball: okay cool :)
<aniketh__> hateball: But see that error. What to do about it ?
<hateball> aniketh__: I... dont really know. Because it does exist
<aniketh__> oh that's sad :(
<hateball> aniketh__: can always add the sources manually
<hateball> but it should just work
<hateball> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<hateball> I wonder if acheronuk is around
<hateball> He would know, perhaps
<soee> aniketh__: install Plasma 5.8 first :)
<soee> than pleasecheck if you have any problems with screen
<hateball> soee: that's what I'm trying to help them with
<hateball> but see their error
<BluesKaj> staging-plasma and frameworks ppas are available, but my 16.10 is not very stable on plasma 5.8.5
<soee> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<soee> aniketh__: ^
<BluesKaj> crash notices
<acheronuk> yep. no '~' required
<luca> !list
<ubottu> luca: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hateball> I had no ~ in the line I gave them
<aniketh__> soee: Let me try that command
<hateball> hmmm
<hateball> aniketh__: so you're not copy pasting what I typed?
<aniketh__> hateball:  did the copy paste itself :D
<aniketh__> both not working
<aniketh__> again the same error
<soee> why do you have ~kubuntu-ppa not kubuntu-ppa
<aniketh__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<aniketh__> soee: I did thus
<aniketh__> this.
<acheronuk> aniketh__: are you connect to a network OK?
<aniketh__> acheronuk: ofcourse yeah :)
<acheronuk> that error usually indicates it can't reach launchpad for some reason
<soee> aniketh__: pastebin output of: lsb_release -a
<AceKing> I have an external hub for my drives. If I mount, and umount one drive, and put another one in, I keep getting "An error occurred while accessing '688.3 GiB Encrypted Drive', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error creating mount point `/media/martok/750GB Backup': Input/output error"
<aniketh__> soee: Wait. It's working :)
<AceKing> If I restart my PC, I can mount the drive. But if I unmount it, and try mounting another, the same thing happens.
<aniketh__> soee: After full upgrade. what should I do ?
<soee> relogin or reboot
<aniketh__> thats it ? Will that solve the monitor issue ?
<soee> try
<aniketh__> Actually this was the first time I was experiencing something like that issue with the monitors
<aniketh__> full upgrade on process
<soee> ;)
<BluesKaj> usually after upgrading packages with a development ppa it should be removed from the package manager sources, aniketh__
<soee> BluesKaj: he uses backport
<mgolden_> AceKing: Does it work with other drives?
<yossarianuk> hi - by default Plasma/cups seems to automatically detect printers on my network - is there a wayh to stop that ?
<yossarianuk> I still want to access network printers just not install automatically.
<yossarianuk> (as its auto installing incorrectly and is not working - when I manually add its fine)
<yossarianuk> is it just a matter of disabling cups-browser ?
<BluesKaj> soee, the backports ppa not just the kubuntu backports
<ose> Hey, I just updated my laptop to 16.10 and have some wifi problems. I can use internet over cable fine. iwconfig shows an interface, but there is no wifi symbol in the notification area
<ose> any hints?
<BluesKaj> does ifconfig show a wifi controller
<BluesKaj> ose,^
<hazamonzo> Howdy BluesKaj
<ose> BluesKaj: it shows one named wlp1s0 which I assume is that
<BluesKaj> hi hazamonzo
<ose> https://paste.kde.org/pigqp0ycs
<ose> found something to try, but that involves rebooting, so I'll be offline some minutes
<yossarianuk> is there anyone here who has used inotify to watch a directory and move files to another?
<yossarianuk> I'm having an issue with subfolders
<BluesKaj> yes ose that's most likely it..run the driver manager in system settings to see if the recommended wifi driver shows, if so choose it and wait for it to install
<BluesKaj> oops , missed that
<hazamonzo> Any OBS fans here. I was able o install it fine yesterday and record a video via the OBS-studio tool. Today it looks like OBS starts okay on the commandline but the obs-studio UI fails to start
<hazamonzo> Checked the logs and can't see any errors
<ose> okay so on a live USB with 16.10 the network manager is present at least
<ose> I'm just going to get my important files backed up again and do a clean install
<soee> :)
<soee> what was wrong before ?
<ose> updated from 16.04 to 16.10 and got problems with network manager, as well as problems with the DE "hanging" which just made debugging the network issue a pain
<soee> ose: did you installed backports ?
<Necy> i press minimise in plasma
<Necy> where do the windows go?
<Necy> they just vanish
<Necy> and is the kubuntu iso from the website plasma?
<soee> minimize or show desktop ?
<Necy> minimise
<soee> "show desktop" effect makes windows to outside visible area but you can see part of them in screen corners
<soee> minimize just minimize them
<Necy> it seems i must have done something to the panel
<Necy> they are not showing up in the panel anymore
<soee> oh?
<soee> maybe you removed task manager widget
<soee> it displays active apps
<Necy> this takes a little getting used to
<Necy> so much customization
<soee> :D
<soee> i'm using pretty standard setup http://i.imgur.com/SKOxuXr.jpg
<soee> with 4 activities, application dashboard instead of kicker (menu), 2 custom action on screen corners
<Necy> where is themes located?
<Necy> i had it earlier
<Necy> (this is in a vm atm)
<soee> System Settings -> Workspace Theme
<soee> press ALT + F2 and type in in krunner 'Syst' and it will shouw you and entry to click
<Necy> gnome does what it does, but this is so much more modern
<Necy> makes windows look crap
<Necy> the file manager and the terminal at the bottom :-o awssome!
<soee> :)
<user|96611> hello everyone i have any question about kubuntu and nicotine(the soft) someone could answer me?
<Necy> ive booted into kubuntu iso, it shows a desktop but no installer
<acheronuk> Necy there should be an installer launcher icon op left
<Necy> im just seeing a black wallpaper, no icons
<Necy> nvm , i found one in the menu bar
<Necy> - and install
<Necy> an*
<acheronuk> Necy: that was the next thing I was going to suggest
<acheronuk> though something is amiss with plasma startup on your hardware if you have black wallpaper
<acheronuk> hopefully it won't interfere with install
<Necy> its in a virtual machine
<Necy> maybe thats why
<Necy> what exactly is LVM?
<Necy> ah, nvm
<acheronuk> Some VM software can be a bit flakey wwith plasma start as well. On Virtaul box I occasionally get an iso live session not start. but restarting the VM often sorts it
<Necy> <acheronuk> that happened to me too
<Necy> also, kde seems to run alot better with kubuntu oposed to kubuntu desktop installed on an ubuntu gnome vm
<acheronuk> Not sure why that should be, but hey :)
<Necy> hey man
<acheronuk> maybe some stuff like gnome setting daemon, tracker indexing, zeitgiest etc, still tries to start up in the background
<acheronuk> dunno. It's a loooong time since I used gnome
<Necy> the dark theme also doesnt work with libre writer
<Necy> you cant see the bar at the top
<Necy> it has a funny gradient
<Necy> when you hover over the panel and it brings up the icon it looks really lo res too
<acheronuk> AFAIK that is a bug with Qt/KDE interface of libreoffice, which they are fixing in the next release of that
<Necy> they will probably replace the lo res icon with an application preview?
<Necy> seems strange to have the icon twice
<acheronuk> I tend to uninstall libreoffice-kde and install libreoffice-gtk2 or libreoffice-gtk3
<acheronuk> not ideal, but until libreoffice fix their Qt frontend, it's reasonable
<Necy> i dont understand why i add some widgets to the desktop (the network and a few others) and it only shows an icon
<Necy> does discover have the same software as software (software center) in gnome?
<Necy> i cant find atom in there
<Necy> does discover have different software?
<[Relic]> what atom?
<Necy> yea. and i cant seem to find discs as well
<Pici> discs?
<Necy> the program to manage your hard drives on ubuntu
<Necy> - not in the software center but installed
<Pici> The software center has packages, and the disk management tool is likely part of a suite of tools or goes by a different name than you are used to.. also I'm not sure if all software is actually reported by the software center, it used to be that many command-line and server stuff would not show up.
<Pici> (I'm more of a server person, I actually don't use Kubuntu at all)
<[Relic]> I always use apt to install the muon package manager and don't use discover
<rafa> hello
#kubuntu 2017-01-06
<guillaume_> hi
<jimtendo-X540S> Hi guys, my laptops been running a bit slow and I'm trying to debug why that might be. In Kinfocenter, I've noticed that under the power-consumption menu, the application that seems to be consuming the most power (significantly) is "irq/190-ELAN100". I'm pretty sure this is for my touchpad. Should it be consuming this much power or is this indicative of a driver problem probably?
<sintre> i'm hardwared on this notebook
<sintre> wired
<sintre> older alppy but that power managerment issue changes  almost every second
<sintre> so wouldn't look at it as a absolute
<sintre> as for slow ness have you updated yet
<sintre> olso what is your hardware
<sintre> sorry for bad spelling
<sintre> i promise i'm not 5
<sintre> :)
<sintre> haalso what version of kubuntu are you using atm
<jimtendo-X540S> I'm currently running Kubuntu 16.04, everything has been updated and I'm running a 4.8.0-32 Kernel (had some problems with the 4.4 ones - intermittent crashes).
<sintre> updated thru back ports or just normal updates system amanger alerts you to?
<jimtendo-X540S> The Laptop itself is an Asus X540S (Quad-Core Pentium N3700's) with Intel Graphics (using i915 driver).
<jimtendo-X540S> Normal updates - except for the Kernel... I originally was downloading these from Ubuntu's Mainline page.
<sintre> ok good idea to install some back ports
<sintre> new kde landed last night
<jimtendo-X540S> haha, one minute... I'll go look up what they are ;)
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<sintre> then type sudo apt update afterwards
<sintre> then after that sudo apt full upgrade
<sintre> i mean sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> after your fully updated then we can troubleshoot a bit more
<jimtendo-X540S> Wow... been using Kubuntu for probably almost three years and never new about backports!
<sintre> lol
<jimtendo-X540S> Thanks will give it a go now and be back in a few
<sintre> btw go get a beer once you install
<sintre> it might take awhile if you haven;;'t upgraded ibn awhile
<jimtendo-X540S> haha, already on it ;) Let you know how it goes
<sintre> :)
<sintre> if on notebook i would plug in ac if possible onless on full charge , just incase
<sintre> as for ower management and estimation , all systems window or any distro is so over the place its not even worth the time to figure out imo
<sintre> log windows ten say is have 5 hours , then open a youtube video then its 4 hours
<sintre> so on same with any power usage breakdown
<sintre> i don't think a touch pad is draining your battery
<sintre> only for like a decade accurate useage aand timer is a stop watch and use it as you want to
<sintre> no matter what ditro
<sintre> or os
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sintre> testing bot?
<valorie> sintre: just needed those links
<valorie> I probably should have messaged the bot, but this time of day the chan is usually quiet
<sintre> well had a guy in ealier , thought he'd come back but guess not
<valorie> I miss the excellent bot while trying to hand out info in non-*buntu chans
<sintre> he never upgraded thru backports and complained about slowness
<sintre> so after 3 years of using lts
<sintre> gave him the idea
<valorie> yes, I read up
<valorie> good help to him
<sintre> like alot of people it good sign they go away as they don't need anymore help :)
<valorie> true
<sintre> ohh yea fixed my mouse, user error of sorts
<valorie> I don't think they consider the people answering the questions as actual people
<sintre> well not when you respond to them as servants
<sintre> lol
<sintre> but it is a pain like that guy who had a 2almost 24 hour trouble shooting session , would of been nice to know is ram set up
<valorie> it took me years of using linux before I had time to think about pitching in
<sintre> as to why all installers kept crashing for future reference
<sintre> i'm geting better at asking questions that you wouldn't think to ask
<sintre> before after troubleshooting myself
<valorie> I find IRC help awesome
<valorie> people here have helped me a lot
<valorie> and I try to pay it forward when I can
<sintre> i try to , go dthing is alot of other people will jump in that know way more than me
<sintre> darrin taught me alot
<valorie> he knows his stuff, yeah
<sintre> although how to ge thru to kde people , to fix tthe silly unify problem , now that no console command can do :)
<sintre> though the resort to useless screen bug seems to be fixed in last update
<valorie> useless screen bug?
<sintre> ohh , well duel minotrs have to modes primary  , which is wierd because thats the display open windows go to
<sintre> and secondary
<sintre> oddly the secondary screen desktop is where you actualy have task bar icon ect
<valorie> ah
<sintre> when in duel mode
<valorie> I use only laptops, and don't have any secondary screens
<valorie> although a few years ago, kscreen thought I did!
<sintre> problem was when you stoped duel mode either you normal screen was primary or secondary
<sintre> it turned into the display screen
<valorie> and sometimes everything opened on that "other" screen
<valorie> that was not good
<sintre> only wora around i found was to rehook up monitor
<sintre> then disable it while in duel mode
<sintre> so no i can shut down pc and it returns toa useable screen
<sintre> for now fingers crossed
<sintre> yes , sound seems to run without manual config for now
<sintre> i think for now is my best bet , as sometimes one thing can get fixed and break another
<sintre> so two bugs down i'm happy
<valorie> for sure
<jimtendo-X540S> sintre: Thank you for your help... after using the backports repo and doing a full upgrade, things feel a lot more "responsive" (for lack of a better term). It also seems to have fixed the flickering issues I was encountering using the Brave Browser and Chromium (thinking something to do with rendering must've been updated?)
<jimtendo-X540S> Are the packages from Backports the same as Kubuntu 16.10?
<valorie> jimtendo-X540S: the same packages, updated -- except in a few cases (possibly) if there are updated dependencies which are new
<sintre> well seems i missed  some thing with my shower beforre bed , did jim get thru thr upgrade?
<valorie> "ter using the backports repo and doing a full upgrade, things feel a lot more "responsive" (for lack of a better term). It also seems to have fixed the flickering issues I was encountering using the Brave Browser and Chromium (thinking something to do with rendering must've been updated?)"
<valorie> so yes
<valorie> err, first word should have been after
<sintre> glad to hear
<sintre> at time he came in didn't mention any flickering issues
<sintre> :)
<renn0xtk9> kubuntu 14.04 plasma crashes (see the libreoffice apps but no desktop anymore). I reboot and can't log into the session anymore: after entering the password I see a blackscreen for one two seconds and it throws me back to the password screen
<renn0xtk9> any help welcome
<renn0xtk9> got it!! turns out it was the .Xautority stuff....
<danijel> Hi
<danijel> anybody know how print cd with canon ip4600 at last kubuntu OS
<danijel> ?
<danijel> 16.10 x64
<mozammel> LINUX users: DO NOT BUY CANON PRODUCT they are purely sucked for linux support.
<koffeinfriedhof> thank you for sharing your detailed knowledge.
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<arunce> hi, is this normal? can't update: E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu yakkety Release' does not have a Release file.
<BluesKaj> arunce, that ppa may have been removed
<BluesKaj> arunce, you can remove it from /etc/apt sources.list.d  using, kdesudo dolphin /etc/apt sources.list.d , in krunner/run command
<BluesKaj> arunce, correction  /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<arunce> yes
<arunce> BluesKaj: but it's the ppa you get from http://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-8-5-bugfix-release-in-xenial-and-yakkety-backports-now/
<arunce> BluesKaj: on a second look, that's it. I was adding just ppa:kubuntu-ppa instead of ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<arunce> BluesKaj: thank you
<BluesKaj> arunce, I used the staging-plasma and frameworks ppas, but the backports ppa didn't fix my bugs, they look like they were just moved up to the backports from staging
<arunce> ohh.. too late
<BluesKaj> and thee were no packages to upgrade
<arunce> just upgrade to 5.8.5
<BluesKaj> yes, but with bugs
<arunce> reboot, brb
<BluesKaj> i'm getting Kwin crashes
<arunce> do you use nvidia?
<BluesKaj> yes
<arunce> let me see
<arunce> brb
<BluesKaj> ok
<arunce> back
<arunce> just crashed
<arunce> it was quick
<arunce> BluesKaj: and system tray icons have a fixed size now, the date's font of the digital clock is huge.
<BluesKaj> arunce, check your system settngs>app style>widget style and icons
<arunce> BluesKaj: nothing new.. or did I miss something? (didn't crash)
<BluesKaj> arunce, i meant try to change those settings temporarily to see if they will fix themselves when you go back to your preferred
<arunce> BluesKaj: the icons size was dynamic at the system tray
<efloid> anyone know why camera transfer is really, really slow?
<psychoholic> hello does kubuntu work just like ubuntu as far as install go. I see CL install instructions for ubuntu every where can i use them for kubuntu also
<valorie> psychoholic: yes, Kubuntu is Ubuntu
<valorie> we use different DE and applications, and underneath, different libraries
<psychoholic> so most of the time you add a source then install from source your saying i would have to make sure i use right source for kubuntu?
<psychoholic> ill figure it out i guess lol time to install!!! been a little while since i used kubuntu
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yo, you're not near the Ft. Lauderdale airport are you?
<efloid> ok how to disable the alt-left click window move feature?
<efloid> it interferes with applications!
<efloid> oh i found it
<efloid> Window Behavior -> Window Actions  change from Alt to Meta
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I'm not
<mhall119> ahoneybun: :)
<ahoneybun> thanks mhall119
<mhall119> this is the downside of being in a global community, whenever something bad happens anywhere in the world, you probably know somebody near it
<ahoneybun> agreed
<ahoneybun> I'm down in Hollywood so I'm safe
<ahoneybun> mhall119: did popey say anything about our Sprint idea?
 * ahoneybun moves over to -devel
#kubuntu 2017-01-07
<IrcsomeBot3> tsimonq2 was added by: tsimonq2
<efloid> is there a way to save session in konqueror?
<efloid> also what about extensions?  will chrome extensions work with it?
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: you mean a KDE/Snappy sprint? I'm still trying to find a venue we can use for that
<ahoneybun_> mhall119: no for Kubuntu team to meet and work on work
<ahoneybun_> *stuff to work on
<ahoneybun_> I was thinking London as the Canonical office is there
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> ahoneybun_: Would it be just a sprint to do Kubuntu-related things, or is it a hangout where we meet people, or what did you have in mind?
<ahoneybun_> well you could also see as a getting to know each other more
<ahoneybun_> maybe get closer together as well
<ahoneybun_> mhall119: having a Snappy part of it might get sgclark and harald over
<mhall119> ahoneybun_: I asked about using bluefin, but was told there wasn't really a good space for that (and having visited it once, there really wasn't)
<ahoneybun_> bluefin?
<mhall119> in fact, when I attended a sprint in London, it was at a hotel on the other side of the city from the offices
<sintre> wish i could join , but in usa jumping the pond a little to much for my wallet this year :)
<mhall119> bluefin is the office
<mhall119> building name, or nickname
<ahoneybun_> sintre: same
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> The only way that I could attend is with sponsorship, because while I get a paycheck now, it's not big enough to be able to save to fly to London... :P
<mhall119> sprint attendence is usually sponsored by Canonical or the community donations fund
<ahoneybun_> yep
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> Oh ok. 👍
<IrcsomeBot3> <tsimonq2> (If I get to go... :P)
<mhall119> I've been talking to apol and sitter, trying to co-locate it with some other KDE event
<tsimonq2> Better than Telegram, probably.
<mhall119> Akademy would work, but it's so far away
<ahoneybun_> tsimonq2: your invited of course
<ahoneybun_> we have our issues but would not leave anyone out
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun_: Fair enough.
<ahoneybun_> it might help us get around those
<ahoneybun_> anyway
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun_: When would it be?
<ahoneybun_> mhall119: yea no clue when the next akademy is anyway
<ahoneybun_> tsimonq2: April was looking pretty good
<ahoneybun_> could also be a 17.04 release party as well
<ahoneybun_> but the date is still in the air of course
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun_: Would it be a whole week thing or just a day or two?
<ahoneybun_> tsimonq2: we were looking at a weekend thing
<ahoneybun_> but I have the whole 2nd week of april off
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun_: Oh ok.
 * tsimonq2 looks at the school district calendar
<ahoneybun_> mhall119: I was looking at London as that is the cheapest Europe place for us in the USA
<tsimonq2> Aww, spring break is in March :P
<tsimonq2> ahoneybun_: I think that's a great idea
<tsimonq2> I mean, if we wanted to go Europe. :)
<ahoneybun_> would be easy to get Qt people in too
<ahoneybun_> well USA is super expensive
 * ahoneybun_ knows he spelled that wrong
<sintre> well depends on where you coming from lol
<sintre> :)
<sintre> usa going to europe super expensive
<ahoneybun_> mhall119: getting an area picked is first then a place
<sintre> europe people going to usa expensive
<ahoneybun_> travel in general is, we'll leave it at that :)
<tsimonq2> sintre: Let's build an island. Let's call it, "conference island" *goes on to rant for another 30 minutes*
<tsimonq2> :P
<sintre> actually i think we can by an island for the price of the plane tickets somewhere off of belize hehe
<sintre> kubuntu island lol
<sintre> but we'd have to build bungaloes
<tsimonq2> mhall119: Ask Mark if he could help us invest in Kubuntu Island? XD
<tsimonq2> (kidding)
<mhall119> Isle of Kman?
<sintre> good name
<mhall119> though I've heard k-puns are passe now
<tsimonq2> :P
<ahoneybun_> mhall119: any other ideas for locations?
<sintre> tampa florida ,
<ahoneybun_> wait
<ahoneybun_> your in Fl?
<sintre> selfish choice as i live here but big international airport :)
<sintre> yea
<valorie> There is Iceland, already there
<ahoneybun_> join #ubuntu-us-fl
<ahoneybun_> sintre: our Ubuntu Florida LoCo!
<sintre> learn something every day
<ahoneybun_> yep!
<jimtendo-X540S> sintre: Think you were away when I messaged last, but thanks heaps for your help yesterday... adding backports repo really sped stuff up... and solved another issue I had with Brave Browser and Chromium causing "flickering". Lots of other nice stuff bundled into the latest Plasma too (new SDDM login is really nice, so kudos to whoever is responsible for that).
<sintre> jim> your welcome a hundred times
<sintre> and aslo just coming to say thing worked out is alot to me and alot of people who trry to help trouble shoot
<sintre> and also don't foget any problem you have bring it , we'll throw anything wie can think of , just updating was easy to say the least , so any other problem please come here and let us give it a wack
<sintre> :)
<jimtendo-X540S> Thanks again, hope I'll get some time to contribute back soon. Have a Qt-based SQL Database manager in the works, but not stable for anyone's usage yet. I'd like to work on KWalletManager eventually too, but I think that might all be getting replaced by KSecretService.
<sintre> i just want it to not be active on install
<sintre> annoys the **** out of me
<sintre> espeically sinse i've been toying with my new laptop done many new install
<sintre> [s]
<sintre> last couple months
<sintre> its my first go to chore
<sintre> some people like it though
<sintre> but out the gate when you gotta get stuff set up freakin unneeded pain imo
<jimtendo-X540S> sintre: I feel you there... I love the Wallet Integration conceptually, but KWallet feels a bit dated (and messy) now.
<jimtendo-X540S> Needs a "muti-device" type functionality (wallets shared across devices either through a third-party or maybe using some kind of sync app).
<jimtendo-X540S> Anyway, I'll look into that when I get some time.
<sintre> certainly , would be welcome to help out
<sintre> i can't code or package or anything of that nature , i just am good at finding problems and complaining really :)
<jimtendo-X540S> haha, all help is good help ;)
<jimtendo-X540S> Thanks again!
<sintre> your welcome again
<magichands> Happy new year all
<magichands> Has anybody got some experience getting multiple mouse buttons to work?
<magichands> I.e. volume controls, zoom, etc
<Fritigern> When looking at this video about plasma 5.8 (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgH1Clgr-uE ), I get the impression that it should be possible to set a video as desktop background. Does anyone know how?
<soee_> it requires some extra wok i think
<soee_> like installing extra package, not sure
<Fritigern> soee_: what package?
<Fritigern> BACK! What did I miss?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<IrcsomeBot3> KlimiCZ was added by: KlimiCZ
<IrcsomeBot3> <KlimiCZ> Hello
<IrcsomeBot3> EchoTheBunny was added by: EchoTheBunny
<IrcsomeBot3> <EchoTheBunny> Hello
<x33k> trying yo upgrade to KDE 5.8.5 via backport ppa on kubuntu 16.04. Should i just let the updater do the job or apply apt full-upgrade command?
<BluesKaj> x33k, just  sudo apt upgrade, unless you have a particular package in mind
<x33k> Back when KDE 5.6 was backported they said to use full-upgrade which also remove some deprecated packages. But recently there are no mention in the post, which got me confused. They know best what command will do better and result in less bug. Upgrade command clearly won't remove any package even if it necessary. So, they should've clearly mention it in the post
<EY> Hi.
<EY> I just installed Kubuntu on my laptop. I haven't used KDE since circa 2003. I'm amazed how good it looks.
<IrcsomeBot3> EchoTheBunny was removed by: EchoTheBunny
<IrcsomeBot3> KlimiCZ was removed by: KlimiCZ
<EY> Anyway, does anybody know how to get the battery applet to show the remaining time?
<x33k> EY, just move the cursor on the battery icon, it will display in a tooltip popup
<EY> x33k: I do that already, but is there another way to show the remaining time all the time?
<x33k> i guess not EY
<EY> x33k: OK. Thanks, anyway :-)
<BluesKaj> x33k, with a ppa when you do the upgrade it upgrades what's available, full upgrade shouln't make any difference unless there are upgradeable packages in the other repos
<x33k> OK thanks, BluesKaj
<omarramo> hey guys, I have a problem with emacs on kubuntu, it is really slow, even with small files. I notice the slowness when scrolling etc. where you can see how the text is drawn to the screen from top to bottom. I don't think that should be the case with an AMD RX 470
<omarramo> how can I solve this?
<Mozammel> does anybody try to rate a song playing in rhythmbox ? ubuntu 16.10 ; unity
<BluesKaj> Mozammel, ask in #ubuntu, rhythmbox is a gtk app
<BluesKaj> this is kubuntu support
<Mozammel> BluesKaj: yes I did asked, its also possible to install in kubuntu, I just asked because if someone have faced same problem.
<BluesKaj> kubuntu uses amarok Mozammel
<Mozammel> BluesKaj: I know that amarok is default palyer for KDE, so its for kubuntu.
<BluesKaj> yes, and rating songs is a personal thing imo unless you're talking about something different
<IrcsomeBot3> ChalkPE was removed by: ChalkPE
<BluesKaj> ChalkPE removes himself ??
<acheronuk> BluesKaj: removed themselves from the telegram channel
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, ok
<BluesKaj> ircsomebot is an unfortunate handle, always makes me think of irksomebot :-)
<omarramo> hey guys, I just updated and restarted and now my login screen is just all white
<omarramo> I can still type my password and hit enter to login but most of the screen is black still
<omarramo> what do I do now?
<BluesKaj> omarramo, ctl+alt+F1-F6 to drop to a VT/TTY , login then run your apt updates and upgrades to see if that fixes any broken packages
<omarramo> BluesKaj: I typed in sudo apt-get update/upgrade but no packages were installed
<BluesKaj> ok omarramo try startx
<BluesKaj> or sudo systemctl start sddm
<omarramo> startx has the same effects, I am logged in, can see the contents of the window but not the bar on the bottom or the alt + f1 menu
<omarramo> also browser doesn't work at all
<DarinMiller> omarramo: Are you able to see a menu when you right click on the desktop?
<omarramo> DarinMiller: yup
<omarramo> you mean the drop down menu right? still appears
<DarinMiller> Right click, select add panel -> default panel.
<BluesKaj> omarramo, context menu with add panel etc
<omarramo> yes context menu gets drawn. the stuff like panels is still there but it doesn't get rendered
<omarramo> the panel gets rendered as like 5 white pixels, its really buggy
<DarinMiller> omarramo: Sound kind of like a video driver issue.  NVidia perhaps?
<omarramo> no on amd
<omarramo> RX 470
<omarramo> can I somehow rollback the update? I remember that 13 pacakges were installed
<DarinMiller> crap, I have no AMD experience.
<DarinMiller> omarramo: was this a regular update or a backports update?
<omarramo> just the regular one where it talls you that 13 packages are available or something like that
<omarramo> so via GUI
<DarinMiller> launch a terminal via krunner (alt-spacebar) then type konsole.
<omarramo> yes
<BluesKaj> omarramo, think something is missing ,drop back o the TTY, sudo apt install plasma-workspace
<DarinMiller> sudo apt upgrade -f
<omarramo> both commands install 0 packages
<BluesKaj> bummer
<omarramo> I think just one of the new packages broke something
<omarramo> this really sucks, I have a bunch of stuff to do till tonight
<DarinMiller> I forgot: sudo apt update  then sudo apt upgrade -f
<omarramo> also no thing :/
<BluesKaj> could be the gpu driver and my experince with them is really limited
<BluesKaj> amd drivers that is
<omarramo> how do you check which driver is installed again?
<DarinMiller> network connect working? i.e. ping google.com from the terminal?
<omarramo> yes I am actually writing from the PC that doesnt work
<DarinMiller> oh!
<omarramo> window conent and borders render correctly, just not the kde stuff
<omarramo> like panels and krunner etc.
<DarinMiller> oh, try kwin_x11 &
<BluesKaj> omarramo, sudo ubuntu-drivers list , there'll be a delay before you see any output
<acheronuk> might help people to know what release you are on
<omarramo> kubuntu 16.04
<acheronuk> with backports ppa?
<omarramo> not sure, I didn't add any though
<omarramo> DarinMiller: kwin_x11 gives me a lot of errors
<omarramo> Ill reboot really quick
<acheronuk> grep installed /var/log/dpkg.log
<acheronuk> oh
<acheronuk> gone
 * acheronuk goes to break more stuff
<BluesKaj> heh, I'm fionding Zesty more stable than Yakkety
<BluesKaj> finding even
<DarinMiller> BluesKaj: I have not had any problem with either.
<omarramo> hmmm still not working :/
<omarramo> emacs works at least so I can do some work :D a browser would be nice though
<acheronuk> what does 'grep installed /var/log/dpkg.log' show for the packages you updated?
<BluesKaj> DarinMiller,  got crashes with kwin on yakkety on plasma 5.8.5
<DarinMiller> omarramo: acheronuk was about to provide the solution.  Install backports ppa.
<DarinMiller> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<omarramo> http://termbin.com/a4bt
<acheronuk> might not be a solution, though it is better than 5.5
<DarinMiller> BluesKaj: I have not see that issue on any of my 3 YY boxes (2 NVidia, 1 Intel)
<omarramo> seems to actually have been a driver update
<omarramo> scroll to bottom
<acheronuk> omarramo: so you have the oibaf driver ppa enabled, and updated a upstream git snapshot of mesa
<acheronuk> and although you say you are on 16.04, you have the Yakkety repor for that ppa enabled?
<BluesKaj> my laptop is intel Yakkety , no probs there with 5.8.5, this old HP with nvidia however does on YY, but not on ZZ
<DarinMiller> acheronuk: how did you determine the oibaf driver ppa was enabled?
<omarramo> acheronuk: my bad, it actually was 16.10
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: I recognised the versioning scheme he uses
<omarramo> acheronuk: I didn't know that oibaf would bring unstable drivers to my machine :( what can I do about this now?
<BluesKaj> oma you're not bad, just mistaken
<BluesKaj> omarramo,^
<acheronuk> DarinMiller: i.e. ~gd~y on the end for his Yakkey ppa packages
<omarramo> but yeah I use oibaf ppa, I wanted to tell you but couldn't remember the name
<acheronuk> omarramo: may not be the problem, but unstable git snapshots can cause issues.
<omarramo> seems like the mesa packages were updated. should I get an older version of those?
<acheronuk> that or purge the ppa
<omarramo> but I need it :(
<acheronuk> I have no idea if that is the issue, but it looks the most likely
<omarramo> okay I purged it, will restart and then maybe try padoka
<acheronuk> there is a === Debugging and reporting problems === section on the ppa front page
<omarramo> okay so it works again now
<omarramo> I purged the ppa, shouldn'T I not have any drivers right now?
<acheronuk> ppa-purge downgrades to to standard versions. not remove completely
<omarramo> oh okay
<omarramo> it works even better than before now
<omarramo> thanks alot acheronuk and also to the other guys!
<omarramo> you saved my day
<acheronuk> omarramo: glad to help :)
<acheronuk> that drive ppa is usually fairly stable, but things can break sometimes
<BluesKaj> !cookie } acheronuk
<ubottu> BluesKaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acheronuk> it may be fixed in a day or a week, but you can never know for sure
<BluesKaj> !cookie | acheronuk
<ubottu> acheronuk: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<omarramo> yup, I will try it out for sure
<acheronuk> yum!
 * BluesKaj makes a note to do more research on amd gpus
<himcesjf> Does Kubuntu in general works slow when installed on a USB drive?
<himcesjf> I am noticing a lot of lag
<DarinMiller> himcesjf: it's all hw dependent.  If its usb 1.0 hw with a spinning 5400rpm drive, it will be painfully slow.
<himcesjf> Sysinfo for 'TuxStick': Running inside KDE Plasma 5 on Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) powered by Linux 4.8.0-32-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7500U CPU @ 2.70GHz at 3499-3500/3500 MHz, RAM: 4289/7717 MB, Storage: 17/56 GB, 229 procs, 1.55h up
<himcesjf> It's a 64GB drive connected to USB 3.0
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: ^
<himcesjf> Also, I notice a strange behaviour when connected to power source. It lags the most when connected to power source and normalises when disconnected from power source
<himcesjf> i.e. runs fairly okay on battery
<himcesjf> I am not sure what is causing lag
<DarinMiller> himcesjf: Spinng hard drive?  Is the external hd enclosure USB 3.0 capable? If not it may be running at USB 2.0 speeds.
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: It is a USB drive. No spinning HDD
<himcesjf> As stated in my original question
<himcesjf> A USB flash drive
<DarinMiller> I have a couple USB drives that are external HD's...
<DarinMiller> ahh, OK
<DarinMiller> what brand/model?
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: SanDisk
<himcesjf> I just noticed it's connected to USB 2.0 port
<himcesjf> Restarting and triyng in USB 3.0
<himcesjf> brb
<DarinMiller> ok
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: back
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: Checking
<DarinMiller> himcesjf: do you know what the RW speeds of the thumb drive?  Some of the less expensive ones are kind of slow.
<gtozzi> After upgrading to 16.10, I happily see plasma is finally stable
<DarinMiller> gtozzi: awesome!
<RonaldsMazitis> openbox is most stable
<RonaldsMazitis> love unity too
<DarinMiller> never tried openbox. What does it do?
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: Read speed up to 150 MB/s
<RonaldsMazitis> it's super minimalistic
<DarinMiller> Does unity allow windows on top of the panel or allow panel hiding?
<himcesjf> DarinMiller:  Product page - https://www.sandisk.com/home/mobile-device-storage/ultra-dual-usb-drive-3#specifications-section
<DarinMiller> himcesjf:  Plugged into a usb 3.0 port, I would expect very little lag.
<RonaldsMazitis> You install file manager like pcmanfm and panel like tint, use nitrogen for wallpaper, and set everything to start automaticly
<RonaldsMazitis> it's like xfce without icons on screen
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: Yes, still checking. It's considerably improved
<RonaldsMazitis> DarinMiller: I have no idea what panel You want to hide
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: Interestingly, CPU history is also normalised to 20% instead of rapid surges
<DarinMiller> RonaldsMazitis: in Unity, the bar with the clock on it did not used be configurable.
<RonaldsMazitis> Yeah, but who care about that
<RonaldsMazitis> cares
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: Thanks for pointing out about usb 3.0
<himcesjf> How did I miss that
<RonaldsMazitis> I like kde, but I like things simple and fast
 * DarinMiller misses stuff all the time....
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: But there is still one weird problem
<RonaldsMazitis> I will allow kde to grow till next ubuntu LTS
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: I noticed lag the moment I plug it to power source and immediately CPU history shows surges from cores
<DarinMiller> RonaldsMazitis: I too like simple and fast, especially for people like my parents who do not want a bunch of extra stuff to confuse them.
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: it's hanging a lot now
<DarinMiller> himcesjf: Hmm, I too have seen disappointing perf on USB drive, but they were older USB 2.0 version that could not even reach max usb 2.0 speeds.
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: I am not sure if it's about USB 3.0 or the OS when dealing with power
<himcesjf> DarinMiller: The moment I unplug power, it smoothens out
<himcesjf> Very weird
<mparillo> I know it is unhelpful, but I cannot resist. If it slowed when you unplugged, I would have guessed it was some kind of power-saving mode.
<himcesjf> mparillo: Uh, not sure. Checking polling though
<Guest18842> Hi there! In my dashboard the option to shut down has vanished. does anyone know how to reset that?
<Guest18842> I already reverted to presets in the KDE settings under "startup" of course.
<Guest18842> but it does not reappear
<Guest18842> nobody?
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> HI ther
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Hangon, I'll just check see If I can help you with that
<Guest18842> IrcsomeBot3: are you talking to me?
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Yes
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Sorry, I'm linked in to IRC via Telegram
<Guest18842> IrcsomeBot3: no worries.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> If you open a terminal and type ls -alh
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> you'll see a directory .kde
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> In there is all the configuration stuff for you user
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> you could try moving that file to say kde_backup
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> then logout and log back in
<Guest18842> IrcsomeBot3: I just figured it out. I just had to change to the startup menu and then back to the dashboard.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Oh excellent, OK..
<Guest18842> IrcsomeBot3: Thanks a lot for your effort though!
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Welcome 😃
<ghostcube> folks, flashplugin-installer fails cause the tar.gz isnt available
<ghostcube> anything known?
<valorie> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 24.0.0.186ubuntu0.16.10.1 (yakkety), package size 6 kB, installed size 58 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<valorie> ghostcube: you might file a bug
<valorie> easiest way is `ubuntu-bug flashplugin-installer`
<valorie> in the commandline
<Serdar1> hi all
<Serdar1> how can I switch from ubuntu to kubuntu
<Serdar1> because it looks like, just installing plasma is not working for me. my plasmashell is dying with aborted
<dax> a good start would be installing the package kubuntu-desktop
<dax> removing the ubuntu-desktop-specific stuff is more complicated and am not sure how to do that (but it's doable i expect)
<sintre> + agree with dax advice
<Serdar1> I am purging ubuntu* now
<sintre> if you don't have anything to lose i would suggest a clean install using kubuntu imo
<Serdar1> but will this help with my plasmashell issue?
<sintre> i coouldn't tell you
<sintre> as i've never done it before
<Serdar1> is kde dead now? there is just plasma, right?
<sintre> same thing
<sintre> then again , i could be out of the loop :)
<Serdar1> yeah, here are more than two people here :)
<valorie> KDE is the community
<valorie> Plasma is the desktop environment
<Serdar1> in my days it was just KDE :) But things have changed since
<valorie> kubuntu-desktop should get you what you need for your plasmashell at least
<valorie> sure
<valorie> I have to agree with sintre though -- a clean install of Kubuntu is the best route, if you have nothing to lose
<acheronuk> the few times I tried to start with ubuntu/unity and then install KDE/kubuntu as well, never worked out well
<acheronuk> Xubuntu/lubuntu/mate usually works not to badly
<Serdar1> hmm this is strange
<Serdar1> normally the distribution should not affect your desktop environment
<Serdar1> I mean it wasn't 5-6 years ago
<dax> the distribution isn't the problem, it's removing all the cruft that was installed when you installed ubuntu that you no longer need
<dax> ubuntu's package management sets depends of metapackages as manually installed when you remove the metapackage (e.g. ubuntu-desktop), and it's a pain to figure out what *else* you need to remove without removing stuff kubuntu needs
<Serdar1> acpi_osi= acpi_backlight acpi=ht ht=on nouveau.modeset=0 nomodeset i915.nomodeset=1 pci=nomsi
<Serdar1> hmm download takes too long for strange reason. time enough to complete tron legacy :D
<Serdar1> can somone paste their sources.list?
<DarinMiller> http://pastebin.com/LBhCVjgp
<Serdar1> thanks
<DarinMiller> But that 's Neon Dev unstable.  I can reboot into ZZ or YY if you like.
<Serdar1> no that's fine
<DarinMiller> I just realized I don't need to reboot.  I can just navigete to the respective directories and grab it.  (duh!).
<q-buntu> hi. i'm bored while installing kubuntu so i decided to IRC from this live session to distract my brain.
<q-buntu> and i think it's freaking awesome that you can do just that. fire up a new konsole window, install irssi, bam, ready to go.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Hello q-buntu
<sintre> welcome to kubuntu :)
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Why not take a look at our website kubuntu.org
<q-buntu> well, thank you. :)
<q-buntu> oh i did, a number of times, actually. :)
<q-buntu> ohhh, my system is installed and i can reboot. :)
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> We also have a podcast, audio and video, find out more on our site
<q-buntu> well i'm usually the type of guy who chooses random operating systems or distributions for no reason. i often end up with complex and minimal operating systems. i thought i would give kubuntu another try because my girlfriend demands an easy-to-use computer and i have some spare thinkpads.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> q-buntu take a look at Activities, google KDE Activities
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> they're awesome ;-D
<q-buntu> what i'm trying to say is: i'm impressed how cool kubuntu got, really.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Thank you, can I use that in the next podcast as user feedback
<sintre> well you'd be more impressed by the help you can find here or your girlfriend if thats the case
<q-buntu> sick: will do, that's one of the concepts i never got along with to be honest, but since you explicitly recommend me to have a look at that i should give it another go it seems. :)
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Definetly
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Think of them as super light weight docker images or VM's
<q-buntu> will be back with my "normal" irc client in 10-20 minutes after exchanging ssh public keys, thanks for easing my installation time, people. <3
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> enabling you to create seperate working contexts all on the same desktop
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Welcome ttfm
<valorie> sick_rimmit: wow, I never thought of them that way
<valorie> ::mind::blown::
<armin> hi. i'm the guy who was just here as q-buntu.
<sintre> wb
<sintre> rdy to update?
<armin> so you wanted to tell me something about activities.
<armin> damn. i fell in love with kde again.
<armin> this happens like, one time per every 3 years or so.
<sintre> using back ports?
<sintre> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:kubuntu-ppa/backports
<armin> no.
<armin> ah, not me.
<sintre> then sudo apt update
<sintre> then sudo apt full-upgrade
<sintre> few days ago newest plsma landed
<sintre> if like like it now you'll love it after
<sintre> just get a beer and wait :)
<Fritigern> When looking at this video about plasma 5.8 (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgH1Clgr-uE ), I get the impression that it should be possible to set a video as desktop background. Does anyone know how? Because I can't seem to figure it out.
#kubuntu 2017-01-08
<Zren_> Fritigern, that video had a minor error in it. The new feature was that you can now use any "wallpaper" plugin on the lock screen. You still needed to install a "video wallpaper" plugin.
<Zren> There was an example on the forums of how to make one, but I'm not sure if it made it's way onto the kde store.
<Zren> I wrote a video wallpaper one time myself but it wasn't configurable.
<Fritigern> I see. That's too bad. Back in KDE4 I had a dreamscene wallpaper plugiin, I was hoping that a similar plugin had made it into PLasma 5
<valorie> Fritigern: it might have
<Fritigern> Oooh, do you know something that I don;t know yet? :-))
<valorie> the video seems to allege that it is possible
<valorie> I've not tried it
<valorie> unfortunately #plasma seems almost completely silent this weekend -- three day weekend for much of Germany at least
<Zren> What's the occasion?
<valorie> Epiphany was Friday
<valorie> even the non-Catholics get to take the Catholic holidays
<valorie> :-)
<alphazulu> every time i start konqueror it starts in a small window.  i resize it and close it, but when it reopens same thing as before.
<D-rex> Using Kubuntu 16.10 ..The wifi has recently stopped working and always gets stuck on the "Waiting for authorization" part of connecting.  It only does this for my local router wifi connections.  I can connect to the ISP hotspots and my mobile hotspot.  I can also connect to the router wifi with my phone and other distro's.
<alphazulu> D-rex: r u using NetworkManager?
<D-rex> alphazulu: yeah
<alphazulu> D-rex: only thing I can recommend is using nmcli and checking the configuration.  maybe something is configured wrong.
<alphazulu> the nmcli man page has a lot of good examples of usage
<D-rex> ok ill check it out
<D-rex> you can also use special window settings for your problem with knoquer
<alphazulu> i've been in situations where I had no gui and nmcli saved me
<alphazulu> D-rex: yes but I don't think it should be doing that.
<D-rex> check the window setings maybe it has a default set already by default
<alphazulu> no nothing special set for it
<user|33312> Hello, I have a problem with Kmail calendar. KMail Calendar cannot download  google calendar information. My Kubuntu OS version is a 16.04
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Do a search for Korganiser logs, you want to know where Korganiser or KDE PIM puts it's logging.
<IrcsomeBot3> <Sick_Rimmit> Then open a terminal and go take a look at those logs, this will give you more info on what is going wrong and why
<arlindo> Bom dia
<EventHorizon> evening.  does anyone know how to reverse this command: sudo chown -R USER /etc???
<TheFocus> evening.  does anyone know how to reverse this command: sudo chown -R USER /etc???
<koffeinfriedhof> TheFocus: There is no "undo". Use your backup or undo it manually.
<TheFocus> any ideas???\
<koffeinfriedhof> you have to set every owner:group combination as before. that's quite impossible.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lodearit> hi my internet videos are not playing? i installed flashplugin-installer i m on 32bit
<lodearit> i diddn't see it in the addons where i have only ciscso openH codecs?
<lodearit> Drone`: anyone is her to satisfy my question , ands answerit possibly ?
<BluesKaj> lodearit, which kubuntu version?
<lodearit> 16.04
<BluesKaj> lodearit, and which browser /
<lodearit> firefox
<BluesKaj> lodearit, check /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/ for the plugin/s
<lodearit> yeah there is a install_plugin script
<lodearit> The following packages requested additional data downloads after package installation, but the data could not be downloaded or could not be processed.
<lodearit> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<lodearit> when i ran apt-get install ubuntu-resticted-extras
<lodearit> i use ubuntu16.04 , i hope kubuntu too is the kde+ubuntu , so you wouldn't mind
<BluesKaj> then it should work, however support by adobe flash has been dropped for linux browsers so a lot of users have switched to chrome-browser due to it's embedded flash that is kept up to date
<lodearit> no it's 23.x version ssth
<BluesKaj> lodearit,  well if you want kde support then you nee the kubuntu-restricted-extras
<lodearit> not 11.2 but why doese it say: The following packages have been kept back:
<BluesKaj> nee=need
<lodearit>   gnome-software gnome-software-common snapd ubuntu-core-launcher ubuntu-software
<lodearit> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 5 not upgraded.
<BluesKaj> lodearit, well, asking in #ubuintu might help you morew
<lodearit> i asked , but why does it happen , i know my sytem is getting incopatible
<lodearit> i installed ubuntu yesterday
<lodearit> it can create a chain reaction , as other packages depend,need to fix this problem, what a mess
<BluesKaj> so is your machine actually 32 bit?
<BluesKaj> BBL
<Turkin> How do I uninstall Kubuntu?
<Turkin> When I try to reinstall Kubuntu 14.04.4 it tries to put it beside the existing Kubuntu operating system
<Turkin> There is a problem with the existing installation and I thought that reistalling it would fix it
<BluesKaj> Turkin, use manual partitoning in the installer then choose the partition you want to install it to by clicking on the partition and choosing change then choose ext4 and / as mountpoint
<Turkin> Thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> yw
<Turkin> Good bye
<carverh> topic
<vamsi> Quick question folks - I have noticed that while the breeze icons look great on GTK apps the buttons take up to much space. There's a lot of padding. Is there a way to fix that?
#kubuntu 2018-01-01
<kaddi> happy new year everyone
<verdooft> Thank you, same to you and all other people in this channel.
<verdooft> Good night.
<user|55150> freetype
<user|55150> freetyp
<desu1it424> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION fchhs: Guest45869 scottn kc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<desu1it424> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION fnbyjfceyd: ejat rimd2r anqxyr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<desu1it424> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION jwphiezebl: ahoneybun Guest49994 Taggnostr2 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<desu1it424> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ynmglq: m4v meminemy Toast ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<desu1it424> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION wzttull: kameloso^ SSJ_GZ kc ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<desu1it424> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION xhxhkczfap: rimd2r JeZxLee m4v ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<desu1it424> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION nhzvmpkxkm: ahoneybun meminemy Guest45869 â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<desu1it424> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION xdmrtkvwxz: Taggnostr2 earl-ducaine kaddi â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<desu1it424> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION ezqspb: Toast dahlia scottn ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<monica> ciao a tutto il canale
 * acheronuk shrugs
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year!
<xtc677> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION xpbcyysuu: kameloso startups wodencafe ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<xtc677> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION bhcpg: m4v startups kameloso ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<xtc677> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION vnzexta: mr-rich Fritigern GizmoRomick ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<xtc677> â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION plzux: Notimik Fritigern inspectorcluseau â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–„â–
<xtc677> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ ITS A BRAND NEW YEAR AND WEECHAT NEEDS FUNDS TO MAKE A BRAND NEW MULTITHREADED WEECHAT CLIENT.. PLEASE GO TO #WEECHAT AND TYPE !donate FOR MORE INFORMATION dkbofesz: ubot9 jayhunold anqxyr ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<eduardouio> \hello
<BluesKaj> hi eduardouio
<JY986> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)mxyptx: [Relic] sandroandrade Vito ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JY986> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)haatxf: dashcloud mr-rich ahoneybun ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JY986> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)rwoej: ejat ahoneybun MANIAC ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JY986> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)ppzbaz: Notimik earl-ducaine dashcloud ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JY986> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)uqanqpfh: earl-ducaine anton_p wodencafe ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JY986> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)rtljsp: yosafbridge Haudegen Guest49994 ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JohnBeak25> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)uraqm: ejat inspectorcluseau oerheks ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<JohnBeak25> ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄ we have got more than 200% of the monthly donations today, thank you all so much!(weechat devs)yaqxmo: thinker oerheks hele ▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄
<Guest21630> Hello happy new year
<Guest21630> anyone available to give me some help on a installation?
<Guest21630> When i try to install Kubuntu i run into a problem with partions. I need to do a manual install for dual boot. when select manual nothing happens. Im not able to choose where i want to install it. I have partions set up but auto trys to make a new partion.
<Guest21630> anyway to work around this problem?
<mparillo> It has been a while, but I think when you are in manual, you select a partition, and use checkboxes to set flags like boot and dropdowns to select filesystem types like ext4.
<Guest21630> yes that is what i remember too but that is not happening
<Guest21630> It seems there is a bug in the installation maybe missing a module for manual
<mparillo> Can you access the current manuals (links from https://kubuntu.org/support/) and see if there is a step we are forgetting.
<Guest21630> I booted from a usb iso maybe there is a console method of choosing installation.
<Guest21630> Thanks for your help. found solution mparillo
<acheronuk> Guest21630: what solution?
<andrea_> hello
<andrea_> !list
<ubottu> andrea_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<A_rob> hello
#kubuntu 2018-01-02
<lordievader> Good morning
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<aedigital> BluesKaj hi
<aedigital> :)
<BluesKaj> hi aedigital
<IrcsomeBot> Mesner2222 was added by: Mesner2222
<samundra> join #ubuntu
<samundra> join #phpfig
<memphisto_> Hi
<memphisto_> its awfully quite
<BluesKaj> quiet yes
<genii> No news is good GNUs
<memphisto_> no, no news
<memphisto_> im waiting for new LTS as i'm planing to put an small SSD in a laptop
<Sauce_> In Mint Linux is there a quick KBD command to stop an application without going to top?
<dax> ask the Mint folks, #kubuntu only provides support for Kubuntu (and #ubuntu only provides support for Ubuntu and official derivatives, which Mint is not)
<dax> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Sauce_> dax: OK, thanks for the reply. Maybe the equivalent ubuntu command would work?
<valorie> in general, one just quits
<valorie> control+q often works
#kubuntu 2018-01-03
<valorie> if it seems frozen or something I try right-clicking the icon in the taskbar and quitting there
<valorie> as I recall there is a kquitapp command too, but I've not tried that often enough to advise about it
<valorie> and presumably that would only work for KDE applications, not firefox or so
<user|34859> OLA BOA NOITE
<user|34859> ALGUEM SABE ME INFORMAR SE A VERSAO 17 TEM OS DRIVER DO DELL VOSTRO 1000
<user|34859> NAO TO CONSEGUINDO ENCONTRAR EM NENHUMM LUGAR SOBRE O ASSUNTO
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> ola
<IrcsomeBot> <DGUERRERO> this is an english support channel, please join the #ubuntu-br channel for support in brazilian portugueze
<botch> Hello...I don't suppose I could get a little assistance could I?
<DarinMiller> botch: I might be able to help.  Sup?
<botch> Well, I came across one of those "Your computer is locked down" "Zues" virus pages.  It was in a Firefox page.  I cleared the history and cache, is there any threat on my Kubuntu 16.04 left?
<botch> Well, the page was from Revcontent advertisement links
<DarinMiller> botch: most of the web threats are just scare ware attemting to provoke you to call or download their ransom ware.
<DarinMiller> If other websites behave normally, then I would not be concerned.   If could download viruskiller from teh repos or check some other virus programs such those listed here: https://www.makeuseof.com/tag/free-linux-antivirus-programs/
<botch> Normal web browsing is okay with no hiccups at the moment so I suppose I"m fine.  I'll look into possibly downloading an antivirus app from that page
<botch> If anything gets out of sorts, I'll just to a fresh install.  (I've got everything backed up on 2 portable harddrives)
<botch> thank you for the link :)
<keyvin> What should you do if you can't build a source package? File a bug against the package?
<lordievader> Good morning
<RYDeNPF> hello
<RYDeNPF> kubuntu or kde neon?
<RYDeNPF> and why...
<lordievader> RYDeNPF: What ever you prefer. Both have their pros and cons.
<RYDeN> thanks lord....
<RYDeN> and if you have to choose one?
<RYDeN> another question...
<RYDeN> sometimes, the dashboar application does not open...
<RYDeN> I click it and nothing happens
<lordievader> I have Neon on my test machine. But haven't used it in a while. (I'm not really the person to ask that question, rarely run Kubuntu-esque things these days)
<RYDeN> what can I do?
<lordievader> The dashboard application?
<RYDeN> yes
<RYDeN> I dont speak english so...
<RYDeN> the place you clic so as to see all the applications
<lordievader> Do you mean the main menu?
<RYDeN> yes
<lordievader> Oh, restarting plasmashell may help there (`kquitapp5 plasmashell; kstart5 plasmashell`)
<RYDeN> I'm running plasma 5.10
<RYDeN> is it a common bug?
<RYDeN> it happened to me... twice in a week...
<RYDeN> it is not a real problem... but... nevertheless, I don't like it at all... hehehe!
<RYDeN> ‎<‎lordievader‎>‎ Oh, restarting plasmashell may help there (`kquitapp5 plasmashell; kstart5 plasmashell`) ------- thanks!
<lordievader> Do you have backports enabled?
<lordievader> https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/ubuntu/backports
<acheronuk> RYDeN: no, not common. don't think I have had the menu go buggy like that
<RYDeN> lordievader, nono, I don't have it...
<RYDeN> thanks acheronuk!
<RYDeN> ‎[06:42] ‎<‎lordievader‎>‎ Do you have backports enabled? ----- Do you recommend it?
<acheronuk> backports give you newer things, but we haven't usually been able to test them as thoroughly as the main packages. usually pretty stable though
<RYDeN> thanks for your help!
<RYDeN> I go to bed, see you!
<R13ose> My computer is showing a white on 3/4 of the screen and gray on 1/4 of the screen but can't access any programs to fix this.  Any ideas?
<lordievader> Does a tty display correctly?
<R13ose> lordievader: yes
<lordievader> What graphics card(s) did you have?
<R13ose> lordievader: how do I tell?
<lordievader> R13ose: Pastebin the output of `sudo lspci -k`.
<user|86632> Bom dia!
<user|86632> Preciso de ajuda comprei um produto de vcs e preciso de suporte
<lordievader> !it | user|86632
<ubottu> user|86632: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<user|86632> Vocês não tem suporte no Brasil?
<R13ose> lordievader: http://paste.ubuntu.com/26312590/
<hateball> !br | user|86632
<ubottu> user|86632: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<lordievader> R13ose: Hmm, an Intel. How is it connected to you monitor?
<R13ose> lordievader: laptop.
<lordievader> What version of Kubuntu?
<R13ose> 17.10
<R13ose> lordievader: ^
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<lordievader> R13ose: Do you have the same issues in a live-environment?
<lordievader> Hey BluesKaj , How are you doing?
<BluesKaj> Hi lordievader, good here, how about you?
<R13ose> lordievader: this issue happens on and off.  I don't know about the live environment
<lordievader> BluesKaj: Doing good here 😁
<lordievader> R13ose: Hmm, no lead to a cause yet? (just out of standby or something)
<BluesKaj> 😃
<R13ose> lordievader: well something application crashed and then this happened but not sure if that is the cause each time.
<lordievader> Something X related?
<lordievader> Does a restart of X fix the problem?
<R13ose> lordievader: how?
<lordievader> In a tty `sudo systemctl restart sddm`.
<R13ose> lordievader: done, now what?
<lordievader> Switch back to tty7 if it did not do so automatically.
<R13ose> lordievader: nothing shows up
<lordievader> As in a black screen?
<R13ose> lordievader: yep
<BluesKaj> ctl+alt+F7?
<R13ose> Wait login showed up
<lordievader> R13ose: Did the command you just ran say anything about failurs?
<lordievader> failures even
<R13ose> Nope nothing.  I am back in
<R13ose> How do I find out which app crashed?
<hateball> R13ose: can look in ~/.xsession-errors
<hateball> but generally userland doesnt log that much
<R13ose> I don't see that folder
<lordievader> R13ose: If you are lucky it is logged in the systemlog or in an applcation specific log... else... as hateball says.
<BluesKaj>  /var/log/syslog might show something
<hateball> R13ose: it's a file, not a folder
<R13ose> Should I Pastebin this?
<lordievader> R13ose: Is there anything interesting in it?
<R13ose> Some but might be old.  The system log is for sure showing today errors
<lordievader> Pastebin those errors
<R13ose> lordievader: which one?  The whole file?
<lordievader> No the errors, you just mentioned "today's errors".
<R13ose> Well that is all in the system log
<R13ose> file that whole file
<BluesKaj> just paste the lines thatr show errors
<R13ose> I will if I see them
<obert> hello,I have a big issue with kubuntu: I cannot connect to internet
<obert> I click on the network icon tray to Connect and the button remains Connect
<BluesKaj> obert, ethernet or wifi ?
<obert> BluesKaj: wifi
<BluesKaj> obert, some wifi drivers need to be downloaded from the internet like some broadcom/BCM drivers , so you need an temporary ethernet connection to do so.
<obert> it stopped working this mornning
<BluesKaj> which wifi chip/
<hateball> obert: if you've recently had a kernel update there might be a regression, or dkms modules might not have been built
<obert> what is a chip?
<hateball> obert: so you could try rebooting and picking an older kernel in grub menu
<obert> hateball: I am a newbie on kubuntu I won't to touch grub
<Borw3> Guys, whats benefit of Kubuntu over KDE neon?
<Borw3> Will I be able to upgrade to Kubuntu 18.04 from 16.04 without fresh install?
<BluesKaj> Borw3, stability
<acheronuk> Borw3: yes, the aim is to support such upgrades
<Borw3> I am asking cause from 14.04 to 16.04 I heard you could only do fresh installs.
<BluesKaj> Borw3, that was due to the change in plasma versions on 16.04
<acheronuk> that was a plasma5/KDE4 ->  plasma5/KF5 upgrade, where the configs for some people were not seemingly compatible
<acheronuk> this LTS -> LTS upgrade should not have that problem
<obert> sorry rebooted
<BluesKaj> obert, wifi chip=wifi hardware
<obert> the router'
<obert> ?
<BluesKaj> on the laptop
<BluesKaj> asumes it's a laptop
<Borw3> archeronuk: How can one join and become a Kubuntu developer
<obert> BluesKaj: it is a desktop
<BluesKaj> Borw3,  join #kubuntu-devel chat and ask there
<BluesKaj> obert, is it a wifi dongle or a pci ?
<obert> I don't know
<Borw3> By, the way , Riddel is back in Kubuntu team?
<BluesKaj> Borw3, I've seen him in the devel chat a few times lately, but hes not as active as he once was
<Borw3> In Kubuntu website it says, he is a treasurer now... Is it current?
<BluesKaj> don't think so
<acheronuk> Yes, he never left that role
<BluesKaj> ok
<acheronuk> but that is more or less the only active capacity he has
<Borw3> LOL, Does Kubuntu steal ideas from KDE neon?
<BluesKaj> who knows ... does it matter? :-)
<Borw3> Just curious
<lordievader> Don't they both just package KDE software?
<BluesKaj> Borw3, there's probly a back and forth of ideas between them, simce Riddel is active on both afaik
<BluesKaj> since
<BluesKaj> err Riddell
<Borw3> Will upgrading to kde 5.8.8 in Kubuntu LTS mess up future upgrades to 18.04?
<BluesKaj> plasma should upgrade smoothly ubless you're running a non-default kernel
<BluesKaj> unless
<Borw3> BluesKaj: By the way, you using KDE neon or Kubuntu?
<Borw3> or none?
<BluesKaj> Kubuntu Artful here
<BluesKaj> also testing Kubuntu 18.04 Bionic
<BluesKaj> Borw3, ^
<Borw3> Bionic chews more RAM compared to 16.04?
<BluesKaj> dunno. it's not particularly memory heavy
<Borw3> How much it uses on boot?
<BluesKaj> never checked
<BluesKaj> the fans are quiet when it boots :-)
<R13ose> There is a sound coming from my touchpad on my laptop.  How do I stop this?
<R13ose> I know I talked about this before but there should be a way non hardware wise
<Ev> I tried to upgrade to kubuntu14.04 overnight the other day. In the morning I had a message recommending I click to get rid of redundancies, and it will take about 4 hours. So, I used the computer all day with the plan to let get rid of the redundancies last night. Just before I could do this, my computer froze while in Facebook.  I tried closing ap
<Ev> ps and escaping...finally getting a message to restart.  It froze at the screen that shows "kubuntu". I waited at least 10 minutes, and restarted holding down shift. I tried booting in recovery. Didn't work so I tried booting last version. Stuck at old gear-symbol screen. What should I do?
<BluesKaj> Ev, tried to upgrade to 14.04 from ?
<Ev> I think something really old like 3.2.0 with KDE 4.8.5
<Ev> Linux 3.2.0
<BluesKaj> which kubuntu OS , was it 13.10?
<BluesKaj> or 12.04 LTS
<Ev> idk
<Ev> OS version Linux 3.2.0-101-generic
<BluesKaj> that's the kernel
<Ev> Should I try to reboot and see what happens? Perhaps holding down shift again?
<BluesKaj> try ctl+alt+F2 login then do, lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> looks like 12.04, which is end of life
<BluesKaj> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<BluesKaj> Ev, ^
<Ev> Troubles logging in.  Asking for cashe data failed. Assuming drive cache: write through.
<BluesKaj> hope you have your data backed up, because it looks like you need to do a clean install, and I recommend you install 16.04 which is more up to date than 14.04
<Ev> Unfortunately it is not all backed up
<Ev> I pressed restart and entered GRUB again. I'll try cleaning /tmp.
<Ev> Is there any danger to remounting "/ filesystem in read/write mode" and mounting "any other filesystem defined in/etc/fstab"?
<BluesKaj> i doubt it
<BluesKaj> there's also nomodeset which might work
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<BluesKaj> Ev, ^
<arran> hello
<Agshin> j
<Agshin> lol
#kubuntu 2018-01-04
<RYDeN> hi! I've a question... how can I do to change the KATE icon? Thanks
<RYDeN> and not only in a shorcut...
<RYDeN> I need to change it definitly
<valorie> hmmm, I think you would have to replace the icon where the systray looks for it
<valorie> you might ask in #kde where that is, because I haven't a clue, sorry
<RYDeN> thanks valorie!
<lordievader> Good morning
<Jack> hey
<Jack> I Need help
<Jack> how can i make a usb for kubuntu that i can plug into different pc and files are saved on it?
<Jack> hello
<Jack> can you help me
<Jack> ?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<user|43242> Any Kubuntu developer here? have Plasma 5.11.5 packages landed on Backports PPA?
<hateball> user|43242: try #kubuntu-devel (even if some are here also)
<acheronuk> https://twitter.com/kubuntu/status/948909507895275520
<acheronuk> https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-11-5-bugfix-release-available-in-backports-ppa-for-artful-aardvark-17-10/
<klebane> Will kde connect work if you are using Verizon Android phone as a hotspot to provide WiFi to your laptop?
<RYDeN> Hi! I've a question... I use kubuntu 17.10 and Discover have low resolution icons... how can I fix it?
<oshunluvr> Guys, a suggestion; this is a developer channel. You might get help quicker for these user-level type issues at Kubuntu Forums: https://www.kubuntuforums.net
<dax> #kubuntu isn't a developer channel.
<oshunluvr> OK
<IrcsomeBot> Mesner2222 was removed by: Mesner2222
#kubuntu 2018-01-05
<em> What's going on with the Intel CPU bug is there anything that a Kubuntu user with a laptop using Intel should be doing?
<JackFrost> !kpti
<ubottu> Spectre and Meltdown are security issues that affect most processors, mitigated by a set of Linux kernel patches named KPTI. | General info: https://spectreattack.com/ | Ubuntu (and flavors) info: http://ubottu.com/y/ubukpti/ | An Ubuntu Security Notice will be released when updates are available, subscribe at https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/
<dax> tl;dr: updates are coming through the normal Ubuntu update process, may as well just wait
<JackFrost> Canonical also has that weird service for servers, you may get updates for the running system using that.  Not sure at all.
<dax> There won't be a Livepatch for this one.
<JackFrost> \o/
<freetown> ooh finally some action on this channel for that.
<user|40967> Hello
<user|40967> After reading about the news with regards to Meltdown, I was wondering how one would go about getting the patch
<user|40967> Currently running Kubuntu 17.04
<dax> It's not out yet, it'll come through the normal security update process once it is.
<dax> https://usn.ubuntu.com/usn/ has a list of all Ubuntu security updates, so if you want something to subscribe to for notifications, it'd be that.
<user|40967> Alright, thank you
<dax> also, 17.04 goes EOL this month, I strongly recommend updating to 17.10
<dax> (17.04 and 17.10 are both non-longtermsupport releases. 18.04, coming in April, will be the next LTS release and that one gets several years of support)
<user|40967> I will get on that soon
<user|40967> Short of re-downloading the installation media and installing the os, is there a way to do those kinds of upgrades from within the desktop?
<dax> yep, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ArtfulUpgrades/Kubuntu
<user|40967> thanks
<redphantom> can anyone tell me how to turn off the GUI (temporarily) to free up some processing power
<redphantom> is this even possible to do?
<erudition> hmm, the gui shouldn't really be using processing power if it's not doing anything
<erudition> switch to a tty
<erudition> Ctrl+Alt+F3 or so
<erudition> you could always kill the display manager from there, like `systemctl lightdm stop`
<erudition> redphantom:
<redphantom> erudition i ask because i am mining crypto
<erudition> gotcha
<redphantom> erudition: so does going into tty mode actually help free up some gpu speed? e
<erudition> no, but it will help make sure you don't let the GUI consume any
<redphantom> perfect
<redphantom> thanks
<erudition> this is assuming you have nothing on the GUI running that needs calculating
<erudition> but again, you could always stop and restore the GUI entirely as described
<erudition> anytime
<jbu> hi all: I have kubuntu 17.04 and kernel 4.10.0.42.  I am aware that there's a new kernel version (4.14.11) released to fix the kpti issues.  I have not seen any notification in my notificcation center to get the newest patch...should kubuntu be doing this automatically?
<freetown> eh? aren't kernel matters outside the purview of the kubuntu team?
<Scytale89> @jibu I think 17.04 is now out of support. Upgrade to 17.10. . But i dont know if 4.14.11 will come to Ubuntu 17.10. I am at 4.13.0-21 right now
<michael__> dds
<cojack> hi
<cojack> I have problem with dolphin, when I try to do fish://myhost
<cojack> I got an information that I can not connect to this server
<cojack> how can I debug this connection problem?
<cojack> btw, I have a setup this myhost in ~/.ssh/config
<cojack> so when I do ssh myhost it just connect
<hateball> cojack: try fish://user@host
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yotka> Hi, any ideas how to get correct LESS highlighting in KDE 4 on Kubuntu 16.04? It seems it has been fixed for KDE 5: https://cgit.kde.org/syntax-highlighting.git/commit/?id=ca846fbda3185f1c13cb0e423631033d64c2ff7b
<yotka> In my case it's especially about @media queries containing variables
<BluesKaj> KDE 4 on Kubuntu 16.04?? the default is kde/plasma 5
<kenshiwara> Hello! ~ Please can anyone help me with this question - https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php/72838-Kubuntu-17-10-is-freezing-at-random-times
<BluesKaj> kenshiwara, have you check the logs , /var/log/syslog for errors ?
<BluesKaj> checked
<yotka> BluesKaj: Sorry, I meant Kate 4 (I think it's 4 at least)
<BluesKaj> yotka, kate use kde frameworks 5
<BluesKaj> or it should , but I'm not sure about 16.04
<hateball> kenshiwara: using nouveau or nvidia blob? have a look in ~/.xsession-errors also
<yotka> BluesKaj: Maybe I got the versions wrong. The problem is that LESS highlighting is not working correctly.
<kenshiwara> BluesKaj - Thank you for your reply. The /var/log/syslog contains over 6000+ lines. Would you like me to paste them using an online bin for you to check them? The lines are not much readable for me.
<BluesKaj> kenshiwara, not really, best to check immediately after those symptoms you describe, occur
<kenshiwara> hateball - I am using NVIDIA binary driver - version 387.34 from nvidia-387 (open source).
<BluesKaj> kenshiwara, yes, but which nvidia gpu, let's make sure the corrct driver is installed
<hateball> GTX1050 as per his thread, it's good
<hateball> !paste | kenshiwara you can paste the syslog here
<ubottu> kenshiwara you can paste the syslog here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kenshiwara> BluesKaj, I am using - Graphics: 3840x2160 - GeForce GTX 1050 Ti/PCIe/SSE2 - The X.Org Foundation.
<hateball> kenshiwara: oh also what HDD or SSD is it?
<kenshiwara> hateball - please check the contents of syslog at this link - https://paste.ubuntu.com/26325448/
<BluesKaj>  3840x216, that's the res capaboility or is that what you're using , kenshiwara?
<hateball> So a Hitachi spinning disk
<kenshiwara> BluesKaj - It is the resolution capability and what I am using.
<hateball> kenshiwara: assuming the freezing occurs when the machine starts swapping, perhaps there's some issue with the HDD. You can check its health with "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<hateball> kenshiwara: and in case you have a lot of RAM, you might want to tweak vm.swappiness
<BluesKaj> pretty high rraphics load as well
<kenshiwara> hateball, I greatly appreciate those tips. Please, how to tune the vm.swappiness in my case? what do you recommend I should do apart from running a health check for the HDD?
<BluesKaj> graphics even
<hateball> kenshiwara: well there's no real errors in the syslog so it's hard to know the actual issue
<hateball> kenshiwara: run "sysctl vm.swappiness" and it should probably return 60
<hateball> given that you have a lot of RAM (16GB) you can safely change vm.swappiness to 10
<kenshiwara> hateball, running sysctl vm.swappiness is returning the value of 10 - [vm.swappiness = 10].
<hateball> hmm
<hateball> and looking at your forum post, the memory actually does get full, it's not just pre-mature swap
<kenshiwara> hateball, it is indeed... The idea is that I have been using the same OS and the same programs for so long without any issues. I did not do any changes to my system apart from the routine updates that Kubuntu is providing.
<hateball> kenshiwara: if you keep "top -o %MEM" running, can you see if something leaks?
<hateball> it's a bit difficult if it is something like chrome that splits itself into many processes
<hateball> kenshiwara: you can also run "journalctl --priority 2..3" to filter out errors from journald, makes it easier to read if there is something there
<kenshiwara> hateball, plugging "top -o %MEM" - is printing the processes and so far there is nothing abnormal since I am using the same machine now to chat on here.
<kenshiwara> hateball, after plugging "journalctl --priority 2..3" > I am getting the following: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26325512/
<hateball> kenshiwara: the first errors could be due to buggy BIOS, so you could look for firmware updates for that... but that should have nothing to do with the system leaking memory
<BluesKaj> kenshiwara, do you use file indexing with baloo and use a database server like akonadi for kmail etc ?
<hateball> kenshiwara: did you run smartctl to check HDD status yet?
<kenshiwara> hateball, I don't know how to check those firmware updates. Please, let me know how to check up with those. I am going to run the  HDD check right away, I was missing few libraries that I needed to install to run the command. I will run it now.
<kenshiwara> BluesKaj, I don't use kmail at all but I think baloo is active.
<hateball> kenshiwara: BIOS updates would be from the motherboard vendor
<kenshiwara> hateball - I just ran the command for the HDD check - the results are as follows: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26325550/
<hateball> kenshiwara: HDD looks fine
<BluesKaj> kenshiwara, baloo indexing shouldn't affect your computer load with those specs tho
<hateball> kenshiwara: did you look in ~/.xsession-errors ?
<BluesKaj> gotta be some seriously large hidden loads affecting the computer
<hateball> kenshiwara: if you have a misbehaving plasmoid or something it can go bananas, but it should log to ~/.xession-errors at least
<kenshiwara> hateball, the contents of the ~/.xession-errors are as follows: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26325618/
<hateball> kenshiwara: hmmm, nothing out of the ordinary there either
<kenshiwara> hateball, the Kubuntu artful-backports are enabled on my system - could it be that some recent updates are causing those issues?
<BluesKaj> kenshiwara, i have the backports enabled on Artful as well, but i haven't had any freezes or slow downs
<hateball> kenshiwara: well at this point it could be anything :p
<hateball> all logs look fine, hardware checks out fine etc
<hateball> but application logging on a user level isnt very verbose
<BluesKaj> and my specs aren't even close to yours ...i still suspect the gpu driver is not as stable as it should be
<kenshiwara> hateball, would replacing the HDD help? or maybe formating the whole system and installing a fresh copy of Kubuntu? ~ The issue is happening at random times without any fixed interval.
<hateball> well, I run 387 without issues in my 1070
<hateball> kenshiwara: nah I doubt that
<hateball> I mean the base issue is that something fills up your memory and then starts to swap, perhaps at a speed the HDD cant handle
<hateball> but it shouldnt ever get to that point at all, thats the real problem
<hateball> kenshiwara: I can't say regarding backports, I do not use them on 17.10
<kenshiwara> hateball, I am currently having this issue 2 to 3 times everyday at random times. My PC runs almost for 12 hours everyday. What do you recommend I should do at this stage? It has been over 5 days with this issue - It is greatly delaying my work. Overall though, I greatly appreciate all your time up here!
<BluesKaj> kenshiwara, did you say you're using the nvidia driver from the nvidia website ?
<BluesKaj> kenshiwara, you should be using the nvidia driver recommended in system settings>driver manager
<kenshiwara> BluesKaj, I am using the latest one that is shown in the system settings driver manager indeed.
<kenshiwara> I did not download any files from nvidia
<BluesKaj> ok
<BluesKaj> i had to ask
<kenshiwara> BluesKaj, thank you for your help regardless of the end result. I might try to format my whole system and give it another shot. I will wait for another week for that forum post to drop to page 2 before I do so. If after formating the problem persisted, then it might be a hardware issue and a technical consultant will be required in that case.
<guillaume__> hello
<kenshiwara> Is there any paid support for Kubuntu? like a technician who would debug the problem as a paid job?
<BluesKaj> GeForce GTX 1050 Ti gpu uses the 384 driver from all my google searches , perhaps a slightly less edgy driver would help, because ai have seen some problems with higher end nvidia cards/drivers previously . Rather than re-install the OS, try the 384 driver first
<BluesKaj> your pc shouldn't be freezing with all that RAM
<kenshiwara> BluesKaj, I was using the 384 driver when I first started having those issues. Then I updated it thinking that might solve the issue but it did not. I highly doubt returning it back to 384 would resolve the problem since the problem started with that number.
<BluesKaj> ok, so the 384 wasn't stable either ...bummer
<kenshiwara> I have lots of RAM and I don't use any heavy applications at all. No games, no real time streaming, no uploads/downloads. I am just a web programmer, I use text editors on this machine with 16GB of RAM.
<BluesKaj> right, however i have seen some HW probs with some hi-end nvidia gpus and they weren't easy to solve ...hateball may be right about a memory leak, but my suspicions still remain with the gpu driver and X.
<hateball> I'm not ruling out GPU/X either, but looking at his post the machine *is* out of memory
<hateball> if that then leads to crashing, who knows, there are no logs indicating that
<hateball> kenshiwara: if you have a time when these issues started, I suppose you could have a look in /var/log/apt/history* and see what, if any, packages got updated then
<kenshiwara> hateball, I will be waiting now until this issue happens again then I will list the processes and how memory they are consuming to see what's going on. This was your suggestion as well as the suggestion on another top contribute at Kubuntu based on the latest reply to my forum post.
<kenshiwara> *of another top contributor
<hateball> kenshiwara: yea there's sadly not much more to go on, at least not that I can think of
<kenshiwara> hateball, BluesKaj, thank you for all your time and help today. Without you, I would have been still lost without any direction on how I should debug the issue.
<hateball> kenshiwara: You're welcome, hope you find the root cause so it can be solved
<kenshiwara> hateball, I will do my best. I will also post about it in the forum for all members up here to benefit from this experience and avoid it in the future in case we managed to find the root of it.
<hateball> :)
<BluesKaj>  kenshiwara well, we await proceses list and memeory consumption details when have those pissues again ..they may give some insight into the underlying problems
<BluesKaj> err  issues :-)
<BluesKaj> hmm, not a real hi-end card, but above average ..most userd spend less than $200 pci-e gpus
<slawek> hello all
<slawek> I seems to have some problem with couple of .doc and .xls files, that I have backuped from another (windows 7) PC
<slawek> when copied to kubuntu, first two lettersof each filename changed to ~$
<slawek> and they have only some uncomprehensive garbage inside
<slawek> do you have any idea what might have gone wrong?
<Yuji> Anyone else ever have issues trying to install Kubuntu to an external USB3/3.1 drive? As soon as Kubuntu creates the ext4 / on the disk (33%) it stops responding to the host. Linux-related. Tried booting Live USB with usb autosuspend off (is off, checked), but it doesn't help. dmesg (snipped): https://pastebin.com/QWArqaLP
<Yuji> Kubuntu 17.10.*
<Yuji> (This is also without downloading updates/hardware etc)
<BluesKaj> Yuji, UEFI or BIOS on the pc ?
<Yuji> UEFI.
<BluesKaj> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Yuji> I've booted from another Live USB (UEFI).
<Yuji> I can also see the efi vars.
<Yuji> (SecureBoot is also disabled)
#kubuntu 2018-01-06
<IrcsomeBot> yzhernand was added by: yzhernand
<fuze> is there any way for me to geth the default ~/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu ?
<jbu> all: I updated to kubuntu 17.10 hoping for an update for a linux kernel version that protects against spectre but uname-a says i'm still using 4.13 and my update manager doesn't say any updates are available.  Anyone run into this issue or know what my best next steps are?
<jbu> oops neermind it's not out yet.  the patch that should fix the issue is v4.15
<JustaCG> I am installing, and can't seem to get it bootable.  (poss UEFI issues; my machine has UEFI)
<valorie> darn it, why do people leave
<JackFrost> They figured out how to.  I wish one of them would tell me.
<valorie> ha
<ergodicwalk> ji
<ergodicwalk> hi
<ergodicwalk> having issues with kubuntu performance. my machine has pretty good specs (intel i7-7500 U , but also intel graphics i915) but is super laggy with just one video on YT playing. (load averages are 5.2, 5.5, 6.2 on top)
<ergodicwalk> any help?
<ergodicwalk> hi?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<KeyboardNotFound> How to disable the clipboard manager ?
<BluesKaj> KeyboardNotFound, system tray settings>General>Extra Settings> uncheck Clipboard
<BluesKaj> Extra Settings=Extra Items
<KeyboardNotFound> BluesKaj, should I enter in the System settings
<KeyboardNotFound> I don't have system tray settings
<BluesKaj> KeyboardNotFound, the system tray should be beside the clock in the panel
<BluesKaj> KeyboardNotFound, are you running Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<KeyboardNotFound> BluesKaj, Kubuntu with HexChat
<KeyboardNotFound> I can't find system tray
<BluesKaj> then system tray is beside the clock , the cilpboard icon should show there
<acheronuk> right click the little triangle/arrow in the systemtray if it's there, and you should get a menu with systemtray settings
<BluesKaj> in bottom panel
<KeyboardNotFound> BluesKaj, ok, I disabled it
<KeyboardNotFound> will this disable clipboard manager completly
<BluesKaj> dunno why you would want to tho
<KeyboardNotFound> or only the plugin ?
<BluesKaj> there's no clipboard anager app on Kubuntu, it's just the clipboard app
<BluesKaj> manager
<KeyboardNotFound> BluesKaj, only that running in the panel ?
<acheronuk> klipper used to be a standalone app years ago. but now it is a plasma plugin only
<KeyboardNotFound> ok, thank  u
<randalulate> hola
<BluesKaj> KeyboardNotFound, why do you want to disable it anyway?
<KeyboardNotFound> BluesKaj, I don't need it, also it's exposing my privacy when using password manager
<BluesKaj> really? that's an oversight
<BluesKaj> acheronuk, is this true?
<acheronuk> a clipboard manager with a history does obviously show that history
<acheronuk> and save on exit option
<KeyboardNotFound> Where clipboard plugin history is saved ?
<KeyboardNotFound> How can I delete that data?
<arran> Hello. I am trying to use Gnumeric instead of the magamaxi app libreoffice. I
<arran> installed from he repos for 14.04 and got release 1.12.9, released in November
<arran> 2013. The newest version is 1.12.36 and I was told: «The Gnumeric team does not
<arran> provide binaries, we distribute source code only. You may want to check wit
<arran> Kubuntu why they are not providding a newer version of Gnumeric». Which I now
<arran> do. Is there a chance there will be an upgrade for the repos soon?
<acheronuk> arran: Kubuntu does not maintain gnumeric
<acheronuk> there is however 1.12.35 in Bionic development repos, so a good chance that might be updated to .36 before Bionic is releases in April
<mparillo> And if you need a lighter alternative to Libre Office Calc, I would try Calligra
<arran> mparillo: Thanks, I tried and it is still mega big. I need a spreadsheet only for calculations + - / * and =.
<arran> acheronuk:would it be too much to ask you to lead me to your suggestion?
<mparillo> perl -e 'print 1+1,"\n";'
<acheronuk> arran: I dopn't have a suggestion. just pointing out that the next Ubuntu release is likely to have the newer version you want. there may be a ppa for it somewhere, but I don't know
<BigCheese_> after last update one of 4 computers running ubuntu menu disappear on mouse hover. setting menu hover is set to off. As anyone seen this problem?
<ik_> hi
<BluesKaj> BigCheese_, ask in #ubuntu chat
<serv1m> hello and respec t to everyone
<xaz> will kubuntu will run slow or slugish on 4gb ram and intel i5?
<BluesKaj> xaz, I ran kubuntu for many yrs on 4G Ram and on a much slower cpu than an i5
<xaz> cool
<xaz> asking this becasue, windows 10 was running slow on my pc and that is why i am shifting to kubuntu
<BluesKaj> xaz, you're on ubuntu 16.04 now , correct?
<xaz> yeah, BluesKaj
<xaz> dual boot
<xaz> with windows 10
<xaz> BluesKaj: why are you asking that?
<BluesKaj> recommend kubuntu 17.10, since 16.04 is abit old now
<xaz> BluesKaj: "The download of Ubuntu 17.10 is currently discouraged due to a BIOS issue on certain laptops. Once fixed this download will be enabled again. "
<xaz> Thats ^ why I didn't forcefully installed ubuntu 17.10
<BluesKaj> xaz,? which laptop
<xaz> mine is hp
<xaz> but didn't wanted to take risk
<xaz> because i am dual booting for first time
<xaz> will i be able to upgrade to 17.10? without uninstalling it? BluesKaj
<obert_> yes
<xaz> when? obert_
<obert_> when you want
<BluesKaj> well Leneovo was one of the brands that was supposed to be vulnerable to that BIOS break on 17.10, but my Lenovo G500 laptop hasn't suffered any ill effects with 17.10 at all
<BluesKaj> Lenovo rather
<xaz> yeah, i had read that. but was just being extra cautious
<BluesKaj> xaz, you can do a clean install of 17.10 without removing W10 if that's what you're asking
<BluesKaj> xaz, is thei BIOS or UEFI machine?
<BluesKaj> oops
<ricktimmis[m]> Hello All Kafe Live is a go
<ricktimmis[m]> https://kubuntu.blindsidenetworks.net/kubuntu/
<ricktimmis[m]> Join us
<ricktimmis[m]> Room
<ricktimmis[m]> 1
<salsero> hi all. i try and want to use kubuntu first time. but i have no wlan. i have add a connection but it doesnt work. i am using 16.04 LTS
<salsero> no agents were available
<ricktimmis[m]> Hi Salsero, can you open Konsole, and type ifconfig
<ricktimmis[m]> See if you have 3 network devices listed there, 1 Local, 1 Eth0 and 1 Wlan0
<ricktimmis[m]> It could be that you Wireless adaptor is not being detected
<ricktimmis[m]> Do you know if you had Wlan when you ran the installer from the Live DVD ?
<ricktimmis[m]> You can also use the command lspci in the konsole to see a list of pci devices
<ricktimmis[m]> Hope that information helps you
<salsero> how can i see it
<salsero> no i install it with LAN
<salsero> WLAN didnt work
<ricktimmis[m]> OK so use the Konsole application and type command ifconfig
<salsero> i see eno1, al and lo
<salsero> ricktimmis is that ok
<salsero> what can i do to use WLAN
#kubuntu 2018-01-07
<mikleo> Hello all
<Mrokii> Hello. For some weeks (months?) I've been having problems with an SD-card (from my camera). I can't unmount it properly, getting an error-message that it's still in use, even though there are no windows open anymore in Dolphin. Also, when I insert the card, I don't see all the files, but only some that are a bit older. Using the "Reload"-option from Dolphins menu doesn't work either. Is this a known bug or
<Mrokii> is there something I should be doing? Can I force the unmount somehow?
<chencho9000> hi there
<user|98570> mini requirements of kubutu
<eraserpencil> hey guys! i'm testing out kmail and kwallet prompts for my password. HOw do i reset my passsword? I couldnt find any gui in unity dash with "kde wallet" or "kwallet" searches, nor the same in CLI tab completions
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<eraserpencil> any help?
<eraserpencil> I could download the kdw wallet manager from software center, but i should be able to find the daemon wihtout it right?
<BluesKaj> eraserpencil, it's in systemsettings>account details>KDE Wallet
<eraserpencil> i'm not seeing account details
<BluesKaj> eraserpencil, which Kubuntu ? it may just be accounts
<eraserpencil> ahh right! i'm just on ubuntu testing out kmail, then kwallet prompts for a pw creation I'd like to change that pw now. I couldnt find any gui in unity dash with "kde wallet" or "kwallet" searches, nor the same in CLI tab completions
<eraserpencil> #kde nor #ubuntu didnt provide much assistance
<BluesKaj> eraserpencil, if you want to use kde/plasma install kubuntu-desktop
<eraserpencil> possible to just install the kmail/korganizer and other productivity apps?
<BluesKaj> sure, but you ll end up with most of the kde/plasma apps anyway
<eraserpencil> hmm I'm working with on alot of C.V stuff and the likes on ROS. While the community says it's okay to use ROS on Ubuntu flavours, I wouldnt want a chance where I'm limited by graphical issues because some windows ot apps couldnt launch properly.
<eraserpencil> I cant find kwallet under "User Accounts", I'll just download the KDE Wallet manager from the software centre
<BluesKaj> eraserpencil, do what you want, even tho wallet manager on gnome does the same thing
<IrcsomeBot> punyahere was added by: punyahere
<punyahere> Hey there :)
<BluesKaj> hi
<qwip> How can I chnage my default terminal? I have already tried changing it from Settings > Default Applications > Terminal
<BluesKaj> qwip, to what ?
<qwip> to any other terminal other than konsole. BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> why >
<BluesKaj> ?
<qwip> -_-
<BluesKaj> I use yakuake mostly
<qwip> Okay. So, how can I make it a default terminal after installing it?
<BluesKaj> what shell base are you looking for ?
<qwip> bash
<BluesKaj> konsole uses bash
<qwip> <qwip> Okay. So, how can I make it a default terminal after installing it?
<BluesKaj> install yuake the  just use F12 to to use it, it';s adrop down terminal
<BluesKaj> err yakuake
<qwip> Why can't I make it defualt?
<BluesKaj> it will be default if you  justuse F12
<BluesKaj> !yakuake
<BluesKaj> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4-1 (artful), package size 356 kB, installed size 2102 kB
<qwip> Why does not this work > changing it from Settings > Default Applications > Terminal
<BluesKaj> yerminal is an expression for the command line, there's no such app as terminal
 * BluesKaj changes battery
<qwip> I need to make it default because when you right click in file manager and try to open terminal at that location from Action->Open terminal it opens the default terminal
<robobox_> doesn't kde have a appilcation that sets default appilcations?
<qwip> robobox_, I have already tried doing that from > changing it from Settings > Default Applications > Terminal but no good
<robobox_> qwip, maybe write a shell script that starts yakuake when you start konsole, then close konsole?
<qwip> robobox_, so, does it mean that kde enforces the use of kde tools and also use of konsole?
<BluesKaj> yes konsole is the default command line shell in kde/plasma, that's what you get ...check system settoings>applications>default applications>terminal emulator>choose "a differentr terminal program...type your choice in the field provided, qwip
<qwip> BluesKaj, I have already did that
<qwip> but didn't worked
<BluesKaj> perhapos your choice isn't installed
<qwip> it is. I can run it through konsole
<robobox_> qwip, yes, basically.
<qwip> robobox_, Then THAT IS REALLY BAD
<qwip> didn't expected that from kde
<krytarik> qwip: If you override the launcher of gnome-terminal to make it show up in KDE/Plasma as well, maybe that'll fix it too.
<qwip> krytarik, sorry but can you please clearify that what i should do?
<robobox_> it might be possible to file a bug report
<qwip> robobox_, how can i do that?
<user|4064> is kubuntu good whit 4gb of ram?
<user|4064> and amd 1.8ghz 4 core?
<robobox_> yes, kubuntu runs decent on 4 gigs of ram
<user|4064> good thanks
<robobox_> qwip, bugs.ke.org
<robobox_> *bugs.kde.org
<qwip> thanks, robobox_
<user|4064> ?
<BluesKaj> good riddance ...what pita that qwip character, gonna put him on ignore if he shows up here agian
<ronnoc> Sorry I had to miss the Kubuntu Kafe. Any word on when it will hit the Youtubes?
#kubuntu 2018-12-31
<IrcsomeBot> emakei was added by: emakei
<IrcsomeBot> AzeriTriSashlika was added by: AzeriTriSashlika
<IrcsomeBot> <AzeriTriSashlika> Q all
<IrcsomeBot> <AzeriTriSashlika> (Document) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/0zL3eLC0/file_11617.png
<IrcsomeBot> <AzeriTriSashlika> Hеlp plz
<IrcsomeBot> <AzeriTriSashlika> Jdk 11
<kalikatz> Does the system settings Desktop Behavior -> Desktop Effects -> Zoom work for anyone?  I have mine enabled on my kubuntu 18.04 and I tried every key combination i could think of.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<him-cesjf> Hey BluesKaj
<him-cesjf> I have a question related to Plasma Desktop, you might be able to help me out
<BluesKaj> ok him-cesjf, what's your issue?
<him-cesjf> I recently upgraded my display screen on my laptop to FHD and when I started my laptop post installation, the plasma desktop was messed up with my top panel missing system stray and no ability to add the system tray widget
<him-cesjf> Also, the right click doesn't work in order to add panel
<him-cesjf> kscreen folder was renamed followed by logout, login but it didn't help
<him-cesjf> plasma appletsrc file was also deleted followed by logout, login but it again didn't help
<him-cesjf> I am able to see the three lines at the corner of the screen to add widget but the widget system tray doesn't add to the existing panel nor there is any option like right clicking on desktop in order to add new panel.
<him-cesjf> Lastly, even on new user right-click option to add panel doesn't work.
<him-cesjf> Kubuntu 18.04, KDE 5.12
<him-cesjf> BluesKaj: ^
<BluesKaj> have you run xrandr to check for errors
<him-cesjf> Not yet
<him-cesjf> What should I be looking for after running xrandr?
<BluesKaj> current and maxymum resolutions
<BluesKaj> maximum
<him-cesjf> I see:
<him-cesjf> 1920x1080     60.04*+  60.01    59.97    59.96    59.93
<him-cesjf> Let me pastebin the output
<BluesKaj> him-cesjf, it should show in the first line
<him-cesjf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/69mxbb8dwb/
<BluesKaj> hmm, looks normal
<BluesKaj> him-cesjf, have you rebooted and updated/upgraded since changing resoultion?
<him-cesjf> Hey BluesKaj, sorry I lost connection
<him-cesjf> This is what I said and heard last:
<him-cesjf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/69mxbb8dwb/
<him-cesjf> <BluesKaj> him-cesjf, it should show in the first line
<zutat> good evening
<zutat> can someone on 18.04 try to adjust the panel height to maximum value? my desktop is very unstable and this crash of plasmashell seems to be easily reproducible (on this system anyway)
#kubuntu 2019-01-01
<denza242> how do i make firefox (64) use the kde/qt filepicker
<denza242> i tried the steps here but now it doesn't show a filepicker at all https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Firefox#KDE/GNOME_integration
<bprompt> denza242:    is up to the app, and firefox uses GTK dialog windows
<mparillo> denza242: I followed these steps: https://phabricator.kde.org/T10189#171295
<mparillo> But Rik may have already backed the change out of the PPA
<mparillo> Because it can crash Thunder Bird (https://phabricator.kde.org/T10189#171364)
<mparillo> Chromium will use KDialog (and, of course so will Falkon).
<denza242> yey
<denza242> it werked
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year everyone!
<diogenes_> Happy New Year!
<Alexfrench> happy new year too
<UnivrslSuprBox> Hey everyone... I just installed Kubuntu 18.04.1 and got everything set up. I set "Make Caps Lock an additional Super" in the Advanced keyboard layout settings
<UnivrslSuprBox> I can use Caps Lock to perform multi-key Meta shortcuts now, but I can't just tap the key to make the application launcher appear
<UnivrslSuprBox> Looks like I'm able to use a real Super key to make the application launcher appear, just not Caps Lock
<UnivrslSuprBox> I'm just wondering if I should file a bug in some Kubuntu tracker, and if so where and what information would be most helpful
<mparillo> My guess is that you would be better off filing it upstream
<UnivrslSuprBox> Alright, can do. Wanted to make sure I wouldn't stomp on any toes doing that.
<mparillo> https://bugs.kde.org/ I doubt you will step on toes
<UnivrslSuprBox> For sure... I know that some projects can be weird with downstream projects and etc...
<mparillo> But I think you may need to be prepared for a WONTFIX or INVALID resolution. For years, there was a question about whether the Super Key is a key on its own or only a modifier key
<mparillo> If I had to guess where to file your bug, I would use Product kwin Component input
<UnivrslSuprBox> Awesome. Thank you so much
<UnivrslSuprBox> Alright, all done. Thank you again. https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=402764
<ubottu> KDE bug 402764 in input "Caps Lock as additional Super does not trigger Alt+F1 shortcut" [Minor,Unconfirmed]
<mparillo> UnivrslSuprBox: I see the bug report. Looks clear enough to me.
#kubuntu 2019-01-02
<arbir> Hello ..
<arbir> i am trying to check for TRIM support..
<arbir> hdparm -I /dev/nvme0n1
<arbir> HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<arbir> can anybody please help me?
<valorie> arbir: I believe trim is built in
<valorie> !trim
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> As per a comment on the page Valorie posted "systemd handles this now"  Run the command to check the trim schedule:  sudo systemctl status fstrim.timer
<valorie> thanks, @DarinMiller
<valorie> and happy new year!
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Hi Valorie.  Happy New year to you too!
<valorie> thanks!
<Exmix> I'm using a software called Synergy to use 1 mouse and keyboard for 2 systems. I would like it if my monitors would turn off after X time. I have it set under the 'Power Management' settings, but they don't actually turn off. I'm going to assume it's because of Synergy since my Kubuntu Machine is the 'client' and such. Anyone else have any other options?
<tko1977> has anyone had their screen go off to the left side intermittenly with 18.10 using 1680x1050 res?
<tko1977> its a weird bug that doesn't happen in VM, only in host
<tko1977> must be because it's not an LTS
<tko1977> i tried different drivers. same thing
<tko1977> nvidia and xorg have the same issue with the screen going off slightly to the left. hmmm
<tko1977> it's probably my monitor. It's an older Acer. It was great in its day. Sez "certified for Windows Vista" -- haha!
<tko1977> but the screen going off only happens in 18.10/4.18.x so maybe it's a kernel issue with my monitor like something isn't supported anymore
<tko1977> it's a mystery
<IrcsomeBot2> <Anarchotaoist> Hi all! Muon is failing  upon clicking 'Check for Updates'. It gives a message 'Could not download packages'. The details button give no info. Trying to change Settings- Configure Muon Package Manager - does not register Apply either. How can I troubleshoot and fix this? Thanks
<IrcsomeBot2> <Anarchotaoist> hmm. Could it have to do with the proxy I use for work? It will not change to 'No Proxy' or 'Detect...' etc. It is stuck. ??
<IrcsomeBot2> <Anarchotaoist> Ok, Now it is checking for updates but I still cannot get 'Treat suggested packages as dependencies' and 'Allow the installation of untrusted packages' to stick. I click Apply but it does not save.
<IrcsomeBot2> <Anarchotaoist> Argh! Changing application icons is not working also! It 'saves' but no change happens! 😕
<BluesKaj> Hi Folks
<IrcsomeBot2> Virus288 was added by: Virus288
<IrcsomeBot2> <Virus288> Hi all
<IrcsomeBot2> <Virus288> Got a lil question
<diogenes_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IrcsomeBot2> <Virus288> I got mac with kubuntu on it . I have magic mouse 2, Any drivers which will allow me to use it?
<IrcsomeBot2> <Virus288> Magic utulities works only on windows
#kubuntu 2019-01-03
<phoenix_firebrd> Is signal-desktop secure?
<phoenix_firebrd> I mean is signal-desktop snap package secure?
<phoenix_firebrd> I have installed signal app on my android mobile to handle sms also, now I would like to use the signal app on desktop too and sync between the mobile client and the desktop one, so is the snap package of signal desktop  app safe?
<phoenix_firebrd> I have doubts because in the android play store the app is provided by signal foundation,  but the snap package is by Snapcrafters
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Alexfrench> hi
<gregor3000> hi
<BluesKaj> o/
<IrcsomeBot2> <Velizar Peshev> How to restore Kubuntu after Windows install?
<BluesKaj> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<BluesKaj> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
#kubuntu 2019-01-04
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
#kubuntu 2019-01-05
<Oderus> hey guys, i have rebuid my initramfs but when i log out, plymouth shows Lubuntu screen instead of my current theme.any ideas?
<namho> Hi - I'm on Kubuntu 18.10 and I am having some issues. On my system tray, when I click on the individual icon, instead of showing popping out that applet's menus, it just shows my hidden icons. When I remove the system tray and re-add it, it works fine for a few, but it stops working after a while.
<namho> Anyone seen this issue or know how to fix it?
<namho> It seems to only happen after I open "configure system tray" - regardless of whether I changed anything.
<phidrho> Does anyone else have problem with Dolphin "Created" column in details view. On my Kubuntu 18.04 with Dolphin 17.12.3 in column "Created" date-time is not showing in any folder, although some files have these attributes (see pic - pdf file "a_file" - https://i.imgur.com/9pbs2Uq.png).
<Roey{-> hello all
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<phidrho> hey BluesKaj
<phidrho> can you please check do you have same problem in dolphin wit date/time created in details view
<phidrho> 04:18:34 - phidrho: Does anyone else have problem with Dolphin "Created" column in details view. On my Kubuntu 18.04 with Dolphin 17.12.3 in column "Created" date-time is not showing in any folder, although some files have these attributes (see pic - pdf file "a_file" - https://i.imgur.com/9pbs2Uq.png).
<BluesKaj> phidrho, yes details view doesn't show the created dates here either, however i use the compact view so I didn't notice the missing created  dates.  I have no idea how to fix it though :/
<phidrho> ok, thanks for checking out
<phidrho> I will report it as bug.
<madmouser1_> phidrho: Im not convinced linux filesystem holds the create timestamp .. only acces- , modify- and change times
<phidrho> so maybe it's in extended file attributes
<phidrho> but despite "create" not being implemented by default,  it should be displayed if it exists, like it's displayed in information panel, don't you agree?
<keyvin> Does it exist by default though?
<keyvin> https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Disk_Layout#Inode_Table
<phidrho> 0x90 	__le32 	i_crtime 	File creation time, in seconds since the epoch.
<phidrho> in ext4 exists
<keyvin> hmm
<keyvin> ext4 is the default for ubuntu
<madmouser1_> it exist in ext4 but linux kernel dont support it yet
<madmouser1_> you are after the birth time of a file (called crtime in ext4)
<keyvin> yeah
<keyvin> That's why I was confused
<keyvin> http://moiseevigor.github.io/software/2015/01/30/get-file-creation-time-on-linux-with-ext4/
<madmouser1_> so for now the answer is : although the column is there in dolphin it will be empty.
<madmouser1_> once it is in te kernel it will appear for ext4 (and other supported) filesystems
<keyvin> Uh
<keyvin> So I just opened a link in konsole
<keyvin> I guess my default browser got changed to wine's browser somehow... not really a kubuntu bug
<keyvin> but now the task bar is just a sequence of blue swirling circles and memory usage is slowly creeping up
<keyvin> There aren't any new processes being created that I can see
<keyvin> that's a weird one
<phidrho> madmouser1_ ok, thanks for help, is there a point to create a feature request for workaround in the meantime, or is it a bad idea?
<madmouser1_> keyvin: system Setting > Applications > Default Applications > web Browser
<madmouser1_> phidrho: I would not bother, there was many dev / kernel discussions around this
<hoarse> Hi, I'm having some difficulties installing Kubuntu as dual boot.  I know the "Guided - Resize" is het best option but it's only possibly for my primary SSD drive while I want to have it on my secondary HDD.  The dropdown only shows SCSI1 (sda) and not sdb
<hoarse> If I select "Guided - Use Entire Disk" I can use sdb in the dropdown
<BluesKaj> what about manual ?
<hoarse> Then sdb shows, it's able to detect the size but the used space is "unknown"
<hoarse> It looks to me like it doesn't correctly detect my HDD
<BluesKaj> hoarse, use gparted to format the unknown partition before installing kubuntu...prepartitioning is always best before installing an OIS
<BluesKaj> OS even
<hoarse> OK, I'll do some more research as I'm very new to that
<hoarse> Also gparted doesn't see how much of sdb is used/unused.  Isn't that unusual?
<jason0597> i just installed kubuntu 18.10 and i have an rx 470 GPU, i'm trying to get openCL working so i tried installing the opencl portion of the amdgpu-pro driver from AMD's website (they have instructions for that), but during the installation it failed with one of the packages saying it's only for 18.04
<jason0597> so i edited /etc/os-release so that VERSION_ID is 18.04 instead of 18.10, hoping that the version check is simply there for redundancy rather than some deeper incompatibility, but as the installation was going along now, it failed to build the kernel module
<jason0597> my question is: is there a way to get openCL working on ubuntu 18.10 without the amdgpu-pro drivers?
<Nexilva> I use 18.04 and the kde panel keeps locking up
<Nexilva> you can't click anything
<Nexilva> it wont' switch windows
<Nexilva> Uh... nevermind.
<Nexilva> After a few minutes it is okay now
<Nexilva> that's strange
<tomte> I got a folder with couple hundred font files inside - how can I preview those without having to open each file by itself or installing them?
<npm> whatis the trick in 'konversation' to delay auto-joining channels until nickserv identifies. I get this sequence. (1) "[Notice] -NickServ- This nickname is registered." (2) "npm #kubuntu #kubuntu-unregged Forwarding to another channel" (3) "[Notice] -NickServ- You are now identified for npm." (4) "[Notice] -ChanServ- [#kubuntu-unregged] Please register your nickname to join #kubuntu - we are experiencing technical difficulties. Instructions at
<npm> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup " <--THAT'S A 404 URL...
<npm> it's no biggie, just annoying i have to manually rejoin all the channels i setup to auto-join, and close kubuntu-unregged
<npm> (i normally use pidgin and could have just installed it and copied my old ~/.purple and been done with it, but if i'm going to de-gnomeify my system and go with KDE, i figured i should use konversation.
<npm> ... BTW i'm a unity refugee that finally updated my 14.04 LTS desktop b/c of worry all my MIDI/audio setup wouldn't come over easy ... but it came over super easy and y'all have even taken good care of my superfetation "baby" mudita24(1) .... modulo the usual ice1712 suspend/restore issues that are  to be solved by unloading and reloading the modules each time.)
<Roey{-> hi
<Roey{-> I upgraded from Kubuntu 18.04 -> 18.10 and now I don't see any sound devices in pavucontrol!!
<Roey{-> only the speaker in my monitor
#kubuntu 2019-01-06
<volty> hi,  fresh install of kubuntu 18 // The autohiding panels keep appearing on every switch of windows. Suggest a fix?
<cbpye> is it safe to use the Driver Manager for my NVIDIA drivers, or should I just use the packages from NVIDIA.com?
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Driver manager is typically safe.  What video card to you have?
<cbpye> IrcsomeBot2: EVGA 960 GTX FTW
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> I recommend using the Nvidia PPA and installing the latest driver from there... v415.25
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> ppa link: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> In case you are new to PPA, open a terminal and type:
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Your library list should auto refresh, but if it does not, type: sudo apt-get update
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> Then install the latest driver:
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install nvidia-driver-415
<valorie> once you update, driver manager should point to the correct one
<cbpye> IrcsomeBot2: thanks for the PPA!
<cbpye> woah, that was weird.  I installed those drivers from that PPA, issued a "sudo reboot" when I was satisfied that everything was truly good and done, and the computer entered a low-power state for a longer-than-expected time before just shutting down.
<cbpye> IrcsomeBot2: This is not behaving as I expected.  lsmod | grep -i nvidia shows that no modules are loading
<cbpye> IrcsomeBot2: furthermore, using the driver manager to change my selection always does the same thing: the window refreshes and the default (unwanted) driver is once again selected.
<cbpye> even after attempting to use the command-line (sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall) has had no effect.
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> sry, afk for awhile... you probably need the corresponding version of xorg... I appoligize for the incomplete command above, this is the correct command:
<IrcsomeBot2> <DarinMiller> sudo apt install nvidia-driver-415 xserver-xorg-video-nvidia-415 libnvidia-cfg1-415
<ylel9> hello
<jubo2> ylel9: hello
<ylel9> jubo2: how are you
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<murthy> BluesKaj: hi
<murthy> BluesKaj: how are you
<BluesKaj> hey murthy, fine here, and you?
<murthy> BluesKaj: I am fine too
<BluesKaj> murthy,  what's new with you?
<murthy> BluesKaj: Working on artificial intelligence, object detection. Could be used with digikam
<BluesKaj> impressive, sounds highly technical :-0
<BluesKaj> err :-)
<G1kjf3> Hi there, I'm having an issue getting latte-dock installed. Basically it is calling for libkf5plasma5 >=5.52.0 but I only have 5.50.0-0ubuntu1 installed. It seems they should work together since they are both coming from the official repos. Any ideas on how to fix. Pastebin:
<G1kjf3> https://paste.debian.net/1058923/
<BluesKaj> G1kjf3,  you might have more luck asking in #ubuntu
<murthy> G1kjf3: My libkf5plasma5 version is 5.50.0-0ubuntu1
<murthy> G1kjf3: I am able to install latte-dock without any issue
<murthy> G1kjf3: I think your system is broken
<G1kjf3> murthy: Any idea how to fix that?
<murthy> G1kjf3: do you know how to use aptitude?
<murthy> G1kjf3: did you use any ppa recently?
<G1kjf3> ls
<G1kjf3> Yeah I know how to use it
<G1kjf3> I may found the issue
<mobile_c> where do i find debugging symbols for gcc
<mobile_c> as if i do gdb gcc i get 'Reading symbols from gcc...(no debugging symbols found)...done.' so im assuming valgrind wont provide usefull info without the debugging symbols
<acheronuk> mobile_c: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
#kubuntu 2019-12-30
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> i had to wipe my Kubuntu partition when I tried to clone the dual-boot drive it was on :( thinking of going back....
<IrcsomeBot1> <darylimjz> sorry if irrelevant, not really a support question, just a rant lol
<rangergord> How can I change Dolphin so that the directory icon is something a lot more visible /standing-out-ish? The default is annoying because it's hard to tell from a file's icon due to the style.
<rangergord> I'm referring to Details mode
<rangergord> I want a big visible blue folder like in Icons mode
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> Hi.I'm looking for a file manager to install from Discover.When I search with Dolphin it is really slow even though I don't have that many files & sometimes it won't find the file even when teh name is typed in correctly.Any recommendations? Thanks :) Hope you all are having a nice holiday break ❄️☃️
<IrcsomeBot1> A MASE was added by: A MASE
<IrcsomeBot1> <A MASE> http://y2u.be/lt1m_Q06emc
<IrcsomeBot1> Sazzad was added by: Sazzad
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sazzad> Hi.I am a new kde user.I can not change my clock language. Pls help.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Sazzad, Hi Sazzad! Welcome to the wonderful world of konfigurations! 😊
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Sazzad, Which version of Kubuntu or the Plasma desktop are you using?
<phill> [16:53] <0000phillHey guys, I'm after some help please. All of a sudden the track pad and keyboard of my laptop stopped working at boot. It works in bios and grub, and works for about 1 sec on the login screen, but not after that. Any suggestions please?
<phill> diogenes_ helped me yesterday, told me to rename .cache, .config & .KDE, but still no joy :-(
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sazzad> @Linuxophil, 18.04.3 LTS
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Sazzad, Great choice!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> (Photo, 1143x985) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/aMF3xJs6/file_21363.jpg Right click on the clock itself. Then "Configure clock". The this windo appears.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> It makes changes to your overall regional formats in Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> If you want to change one specific regional format while keeping the others as they are, you can use the options in this window as well.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sazzad> brother my problem is my computer language is english but my clock language is another.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> @Sazzad, Don't clocks use numbers?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Sazzad, Hence my last comment. 😉
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sazzad> how can i change system language?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sazzad> @Linuxophil, 😊
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @Sazzad, In the window I pointed you to. See the German flag after "region"? This is where you change the general setting for all you Kubuntu.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> And if you want different settings for different parts of you Kubuntu, just use the checkbox directly below that and adapt the settings in the middle part of the window.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Sazzad> @Linuxophil, Thank u so much.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<andrea_> ciao
<andrea_> buoanasera a tutti
<theluke> Hello, people
<theluke> I might need a wee bit help with something today
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> what is your issue Luke?
<theluke> So, I'm trying to get herbstluftwm to work on my kubuntu install at the moment and I'm running into an unexpected issue.
<theluke> I just try running it from tty login (.xinitrc: exec herbstluftwm)
<theluke> And I get a black screen
<theluke> with nothing on it
<theluke> To make sure it's not a herbstluftwm issue, I installed i3wm and tried doing the same for it. The same thing happens.
<theluke> Now here's the weird part, I try interacting with the window manager (i3wm, I run dmenu and open firefox, because I know how to do that witout seeing)
<theluke> and then I change tty and login as my user and check htop
<theluke> It actually runs the application
<theluke> so... The wm is running, but the screen is black
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> that's unfortunate,I'm not familiar with this issue,but hopefully someone here can help you.Have you gotten any error messages when booting? Usually googling those helps
<theluke> Also, context: SDDM stopped working a few months ago. It was just a black screen and I'd have to type in login credents blindly. That's why I'm using tty login
<theluke> Nope, no error messages
<theluke> My install is getting swallowed by the screen blackness lol
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> Try to type out as much relevent detail as you can & hopefully someone will know how to fix it so you can actually use the computer !  (I'm guessing this has nothing to do with the screen brightness & that you've ruled that out already ) Good luck!
<theluke> I'm guessing it's an xorg/xserv problem
<theluke> But I don't know, I'm basically a noob
<theluke> Hey, lads
<theluke> I'd really appreciate help
<OerHeks> ask, wait and see ..
<theluke> I did
<theluke> Black screen when using any wm other than plasma
#kubuntu 2019-12-31
<daysnow> hola
<da_kingpin> where are kwin application-specific settings stored?
<IrcsomeBot1> Simon was added by: Simon
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JarSs> Hello Kubuntu folks. I have to unrelated issues:
<JarSs> 1. default audio - I have a USB-amp connected to earphones, andI'd like to change that to the default. It seems to go back to HDMI-screen speakers (which are terrible) every time it goes to sleep, or when I start a new program that needs to use audio.
<JarSs> 2. my fonts seem to be somewhat messed up. I use Emacs, but nothing is wrong with the options there, the fonts are rendered somewhat weird. I did play around with the fonts and I'm wondering if there's a way to download  a package of popular  fonts, maybe that's where the issue is
<JarSs> thanks :)
<joeybagodonuts> Greetings y'all!
<BluesKaj> hi joeybagodonuts
<Alabalistic> hi
<BluesKaj> hi Alabalistic
<Alabalistic> ho's the old year
<jmzc> hello
<jmzc> I've got installed kubuntu 18.04 and , from two weeks ago, it doesnt receive updates ( by apt )
<jmzc> no error
<Alabalistic> hi
<Alabalistic> jmzc, Open Discover and bottom left click on sources
<Alabalistic> check if the right one is selected, or try sudo apt-get update and see if there is some connection problem
<jmzc> sudo apt-get update
<jmzc> Obj:2 http://ppa.launchpad.net/audio-recorder/ppa/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<jmzc> Obj:3 http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<jmzc> Obj:4 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-security InRelease
<jmzc> Obj:5 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic InRelease
<jmzc> Obj:6 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic-updates InRelease
<jmzc> sorry
<jmzc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xg5ZfXd7yY/
<OerHeks> jmzc, what if you change mirror to 'main'?
<jmzc> I dont see any problem
<OerHeks> maybe that mirror is days behind, some do close during hollidays
<jmzc> ok ...i'll try it
<OerHeks> sudo apt  update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # to get all hidden packages too
<jmzc> but i dont want upgrade to 19.10 , yet
<Alabalistic> to upgrade to 19.10 you need to do sudo do-relese-upgrade
<Alabalistic> so no worry
<OerHeks> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu
<OerHeks> the 'x not upgraded' part
<OerHeks> and a recent kernel update, that needs a reboot, could hold up things too, iirc
<Th4ntis> So, is there a way I can change my network interface names from 'enps03' to the 'eth0' and have them still work? When Iedit the grub command line it all seems to work but I don't get any connection from my ethernet port when I do.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Shreddies> https://youtu.be/TOob2Afydks?t=21193
<bprompt> Th4ntis:   https://www.shellhacks.com/change-network-interface-name-eth0-eth1-eth2/
<Th4ntis> Thank you bprompt. I will try this
#kubuntu 2020-01-01
<user|12446> Hello, my kubuntu gets stuck on splash screen, how do I check the issue
<user|12446> This happens when I am installing
<user|12446> I am booting from a USB drive
<crydotsnake-M> What is the release date of Kubuntu 20.04 LTS?.
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<IrcsomeBot1> <crydotsnake> Thanks Rik 😊
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year everyone :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> -̶D̶̶i̶̶e̶̶g̶̶o̶✟ Ibrahim was added by: -̶D̶̶i̶̶e̶̶g̶̶o̶✟ Ibrahim
<IrcsomeBot1> <-̶D̶̶i̶̶e̶̶g̶̶o̶✟ Ibrahim> https://yt.vu/bn-Wo8VsoFc
<BluesKaj> Ibrahim, posting urls unrelated to kubuntu is considered spam, please refrain from doing so again.
<RikMills> BluesKaj: you are talking to a banned and deleted telegram user ;)
<mparillo> They are like sea gulls; they fly in, unload their excrement, and fly out.
<BluesKaj> RikMills, mparillo, I realized that too late :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Happy new year!
<BluesKaj> Happy New Year, Franzpow
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Is it possible that I don't see any update in discover since I've installed kubuntu?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I reinstalled it 1 month ago
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> @Franzpow, What release?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I am running kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> There will have been some updates. Make sure you have the update repos enabled. Security updates may have been done automatically
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> It's strange. I remember that I had to update manually the security updates
<BluesKaj> unattended upgrades is enabled by default and it runs automatically in the background when security upgrades become available, afaik
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> You're right
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I checked it out in the options
<BluesKaj> I just update and upgrade everyday with apt in the konsole
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I disabled it. I will try to find in the next days if discover tells me that there are new updates avaible
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> BluesKaj: can you tell me which command I have to run to do that?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Apt-update?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Does it ask me first if I want to upgrade?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Or it just does it automatically?
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> it asks
<BluesKaj> after updating
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Ok fine
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> So it basically searches for updates
<BluesKaj> yes
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> And asks you if you wanna install those upgrades
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Updates*
<BluesKaj> yes
<BluesKaj> if you agree after running the above command just hit enter
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Ok. I think that you're right and I am installing automatically all the security updates in the background
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> There are no updates available right now
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I'll wait and see what happens in the next days :)
<BluesKaj> ok
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> thanks
<BluesKaj> Franzpow, an alternative to the command I posted is, sudo apt update;sudo apt upgrade
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> ok thanks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I will try that
<perr-paranoic> Hi, my touchpad doesn't work anymore, can you help me?
<BluesKaj> perr-paranoic, check system-settings>hardware>input devices>touchpad
<perr-paranoic> BluesKaj: It's all ok there I think....
<IrcsomeBot1> ap_chan was added by: ap_chan
<IrcsomeBot1> <ap_chan> Someone can help perr-paranoic please? Here I am! 😂😭 My tochpad doesn't work anymore...
<diogenes_> ap_chan, what you expect, it's still holiday, nothing is working.
<IrcsomeBot1> <ap_chan> Right! 😂
<jhutchins> On 18.02 when I change a system setting (auto-login) it prompts me for a password.  What password does it want?  It doesn't seem to accept current user or root.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> @jhutchins, did you by any chance encrypt your partition?
<IrcsomeBot1> <ap_chan> After proposed-updates it works! See you soon! Good Year!
<IrcsomeBot1> <Linuxophil> Hey guys! Happy new year! Which is your favorite program to make a bunch of photos into one pdf?
<OerHeks> jhutchins, explain current user or root.
<jhutchins> OerHeks: The password for the user logged in to the current session or the password for the root account.  I did not try the password for the user I wanted to auto-login.  I ended up creating an sddm.conf file in /etc/
<jhutchins> Still, I'd like to understand what the system is looking for.
<Dragnslcr>  jhutchins- normally it's your user password, assuming that the user you're logged in as has administrator privileges
<Dragnslcr> I just tried changing the auto-login setting, and it asked for my password twice
<jhutchins> Dragnslcr: Did it save your changes?
<Dragnslcr> It looked like it
<qih> Is there any advisory on HDMI Audio being disabled by default on Ubuntu* 19.10?
 * qih googles
<user|45355> good day everyone i am having a problem right know
<user|45355> i have kubuntu 18.10 cosmic cuttlefish
<user|45355> but for some reason cannot do an upgrade from discovery
<user|45355> or from konsol
<user|45355> the error i get is the following
<user|45355> The repository 'cdrom://Kubuntu 18.10 _Cosmic Cuttlefish_ - Release amd64 (20181017.2) cosmic Release' does not have a Release file.
<qih> user|45355: Are you trying to update your system using the CDROM?
<user|45355> no
<user|45355> i was trying to use the Discovery app
<user|45355> then switched to Konsole
<user|45355> but on both i get the same error
<qih> OK, then it looks like you need to edit out the line in your /etc/apt/sources.list that refers to the CDROM.
<qih> Are you able to edit files on your system using the command line?
<user|45355> i believe so, i am new to linux
<qih> OK, follow these steps exactly, type in a command if I write it inside '' ... make sense?
<qih> So if I type 'nano newfile.txt', I mean for you to type nano newfile.txt in your Terminal. OK?
<user|45355> ok}
<qih> Right
<qih> 'sudo nano cp -v /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak'
<qih> This will make a simple backup of your ../sources.list <= which has your package repositories in it
<user|45355> ok
<qih> Done?
<user|45355> done
<qih> K
<qih> 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<qih> This will open the file, tell me when doen
<qih> s/doen/done
<user|45355> done
<user|45355> i see the file content in the console
<qih> OK, go to the top line where it mentions CDROM, see it?
<user|45355> i see it, the first line
<qih> K, mine is "#deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 19.10 _Eoan Ermine_ - Release amd64 (20191017)]/ eoan main multiverse restricted universe"
<user|45355> mine is
<user|45355> deb cdrom:[Kubuntu 18.10 _Cosmic Cuttlefish_ - Release amd64 (20181017.2)]/ cosmic main multiverse restricted$
<qih> See how mine has the # symbol, your's needs that.
<user|45355> ok, let me type that in
<user|45355> done
<qih> So you add in the # symbol at the front of that line. # is used as a comment so it tells the shell interpreter to IGNORE that line.
<qih> OK, now save & exit that file, using the key combo of Ctrl & o
<user|45355> done
<qih> OK now exit the file, using key combo Ctrl & x
<user|45355> i no longer see the error
<qih> OK excellent, that happens sometimes, after the initial install the ../sources.list does not get modified to # deb cdrom ...
<user|45355> got it
<user|45355> i will keep that in mind next time
<user|45355> thank you very much for the help
<qih> So now you know how to open, edit and close the /etc/apt/sources.list file, update using the Command Line, make a backup and use Nano 8-)
<qih> No worries, anytime
<user|45355> yeah i will have to learn more about the konsole
<qih> For future reference if you EVERwant to mess around with a system file, anything in the /etc or /usr directories, *make a backup first* 8-)
<user|45355> got it, thanks again for all the help
<qih> 'sudo cp -v /your/file/name /your/file/name.bak
<qih> OK enjoy!
<qih> Gawd I hope he did not 'rm -rf /' o_0 ... a little knowledge can sometimes be a dangerous thing 8-)
<qih> Is there a meta-package of system development tools? Like 'make bison flex build-essential etc'?
<OerHeks> build essentials is such meta package
<qih> Ah right, well I went with 'make flex bison build-essentials' anyway, thanks
<konrados> Hi and a happy new year! I have ubuntu on my main system disk, I want to install a new version of ubuntu on a second drive, which I just bought for this one reason. But... right now I do now have any pendrives available. I found this - https://askubuntu.com/questions/484434/install-ubuntu-without-cd-and-usb-how but - ... it seems overcomplicated(?) - really isn't there a simple way?
<konrados> 25 steps? o.O
<konrados> I mean, actually kubuntu or ubuntu+kde, whatever
<konrados> Or maybe I should ask on #ubuntu and then add kde?
<qih> If you are considering using KDE, then just install Kubuntu, it'll be a far more integrated and tested install. Sure you can chop and change but it gets so ... ugly 8-)
<qih> Yep, that link is complicated, I'd not bother unless you were *very* competent *and* were prepared to fuxor things up on the first /part
<qih> Go buy a USB drive, and save yourself a *huge* amount of hassle, my $0.02!
<konrados> qih, yeah, but we have Christmas time, I've been waiting for my pendrive for ... two weeks :)
<konrados> but thanks, this is what I'll do
<qih> 8-)
#kubuntu 2020-01-02
<qih> Everytime I log out or reboot my Kubuntu 19.10, I have to re-enable my Radeon 3000 HDMI card, using 'pavucontrol-qt'. Is there a way to make this permanent?
<qih> Too me sometime to establish this was the issue also. All the testing and checking of configs seemed to indicate there was a viable audio entity onboard.
<qih> s/Too/Took
<SkweezyJibbz> Hi all. I'm using Kubuntu 18.04.3 in a VM whose purpose it is to edit files on an eMMC card because Win10 cannot recognize the ext4 filesystem. I'm trying to move a folder into a new directory, but when I use 'ls' to confirm the files have been moved, nothing appears. Any idea what's happening here?
<SkweezyJibbz> OK upon closer inspection, it looks like when I'm dragging the folder from host to guest, only the top-level directory gets transferred. no sub-folders nor files get moved. is this a kubuntu issue or vm issue
<Alabalistic> hi
<Alabalistic> SkweezyJibbz, looks like permission problem, you you dont have a read permission on the directory in wich your files are
<Alabalistic> then you can't ls it
<Alabalistic> you can use chown to change the ownership
<Alabalistic> or grant chmod -R 666 to grant read write access for everyone
<Alabalistic> you need to sudo it
<SkweezyJibbz> Alabalistic: is that fundamentally different than chmod a+rwx?
<valorie> !chown
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<valorie> !chmod
<valorie> hmmm
<maestromony> chmod - change file/directory permissions mode, chown - change file/directory owner
<valorie> my hmmmm was that ubottu didn't respond
<valorie> any, info for SkweezyJibbz
<Katnip> has anyone had updates in the last week and a half? ive had none
<RikMills> Katnip: most canonical staff have been on leave over the holidays. including most of the people who normally process update queues
<RikMills> most are due back Monday In think
<Katnip> so, i suppose next week we'll get barraged with updates then
<Katnip> i was just curious about it, another distro i use in a vm has had daily updates throughout the holidays
<Katnip> no problems
<IrcsomeBot1> BJPGameVideosITA was added by: BJPGameVideosITA
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Hello everyone 😀
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Is this a right place to ask for help and suggestions from community to Kubuntu-related issues and stuff?
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Or I would be better off going to the official forums or another website?
<BluesKaj> BJPGameVideosITA, depends on your issue, so tell us what it is and we'll try to help
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> I have a weird audio issue related to the front panel jack (I think) and the only resource I found was an alsa-driver bug from 2012 (#1067434) but from which the video doesn't showcase very well the issue, so I recorded a new video of my settings to illustrate the issue itself. … Would it be okay if I post the video here? will it reach and be playable on IRC (I never used IRC so IDK, sorry)... … (also, sorry for my bad
<IrcsomeBot1> english if I made any mistake, I'm actually still learning it, being it my second language)
<BluesKaj> BJPGameVideosITA, it would be best if you explained what is or is not happening with your audio issue.
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Summarized, "the active "interface" randomly and briefly switches itself to the front panel "Headphones" when nothing is connected, when instead remains stuck on "Headphones" when the headphones are actually connected in the jack".
<BluesKaj> hmm, usually the opposite is true ...it's usually difficult to get the headphone jack to activate. Unfortunately I don't have an answer for your issue.
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Don't worry, maybe in the future someone else will do... … Tho it's a bit strange that the only thing I found on Google related to this thing was a 2012 bug on a driver (something should have been fixed a long while ago)...
<BluesKaj> which audio driver ?
<BluesKaj> and which kubuntu rlease are you running?
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> Kubuntu 19.04 and (how do I check if I am using pulse or alsa or whatever else?)
<BluesKaj> alsa and pulseaudio are installed by default, and the audio driver in use can be found with, cat /proc/asound/modules, in the konsole
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> drivers: … ``` 0 snd_hda_intel …  1 snd_hda_intel …  2 snd_hda_intel …  3 snd_usb_audio```
<kubuntuUser> hello
<dimitrije> uwu
<dimitrije> hello
<TBotNik> All,
<TBotNik> Been a while since I've been on here. Tryiing to find solutions for problems I
<TBotNik> posted at:
<TBotNik> linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/full-file-sync-4175642356/
<TBotNik> linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/git-merge-file-4175665383/
<TBotNik> linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=6073555#post6073555
<valorie> hmmm, 19.04 is about to go eol I believe
<OerHeks> yes, a few parsecs from now
<bprompt> valorie:  yeap, thus I run 16.04 LTS which runs smooth :P
<bprompt> but I'll get 20.04 :)
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> bprompt: sure, and then you don't have updated repos for WineHQ which I use for gaming on Linux so I don't have to use Windows anymore!!
<bprompt> well, I do have windows10 btw :), I think the guys at microsoft are terrific btw :), but yes, there are some things in Linux I can do with a one-liner or a three-liner, that in windows it'll take too long or much overhead
<IrcsomeBot1> <BJPGameVideosITA> bprompt: sure thing, I have a triple boot to, I also use Windows 7 and 10 but by the way rebooting the PC every time to switch operating systems is quite annoying so I would rather stay on Linux of the more I can...
<valorie> @BJPGameVideosITA win10 runs fine in a VM for me
<valorie> when I occasionally have to use it for a genealogy program that won't run in wine
#kubuntu 2020-01-03
<TBotNik> I really need help with cmd line for dirs strting with "."! I'm horrible at resolving those issues.  PB on this at:   https://pastebin.com/V3pXyC8A
<IrcsomeBot1> Esc476 was added by: Esc476
<valorie> TBotNik: this isn't really a kubuntu issue, so you might get better help in #ubuntu which is a much larger channel
<IrcsomeBot1> <Esc476> Hey all, for some reason kwin is not starting on boot in kubuntu 18.04 (and now 19.10 after dist upgrade)  I can get my boarders back by simply running kwin in krunner. Not sure why this is happening..
<valorie> that's odd, @Esc476
<valorie> you could possibly search in your
<valorie> oops, your ~/.config folder for kwinrc or so
<valorie> and see what it says
<IrcsomeBot1> <Esc476> sure
<valorie> 18.04 is old but should be still functioning
<valorie> oh
<valorie> in 19.10 for sure
<IrcsomeBot1> <Esc476> hmm, never poked around in kwinrc but under [desktops] the Id are some wild strings
<IrcsomeBot1> <Esc476> Id_1=e5502c39-d7cd-443e-9ab8-c00a1868ca41 … Id_2=5afd8285-d9fb-4c03-8f39-35e130408f0
<IrcsomeBot1> <Esc476> Probably just a way to identify the 2 virtual desktops, but its all that looks odd..
<valorie> unless you have set up kwin with special rules or so you can safely just move the .rc file
<valorie> or just right click and rename as kwinrc.bak or so
<IrcsomeBot1> <Esc476> No special rules. This is my media center, it needs to be as basic and possible for spousal approval haha
<valorie> login again and you'll have a fresh file
<valorie> or you can edit it and test
<valorie> it's just text
<IrcsomeBot1> <Esc476> yep renamed, rebooting now. This system has giving me more problems than anything else and all it needs to do is run kodi and firefox haha
<valorie> ah
<valorie> I think there is a kodi-os sort of deal
<valorie> or used to be
<IrcsomeBot1> <Esc476> Ya there is, but we use various streaming services. lol after reboot, same issue, no borders/kwin
<IrcsomeBot1> <Esc476> I rember back in like 2012 I would specify what decorator/compositor/window manager etc all in a boot file on arch. would there happen to be anything like that but specifically for plasma? lol
<valorie>  @Esc476 it's possible that there is a file in ~/.local
<valorie> some of those have binary bits but most are text
<IrcsomeBot1> <Esc476> Not seeing anything for kwin, but I'll have to dig more tomorrow. I need to call it a night. Thanks for the help!
<valorie> niters
<IrcsomeBot1> Melsnhyfe Okon was added by: Melsnhyfe Okon
<IrcsomeBot1> <Melsnhyfe Okon> https://yt.vu/MoJ1GrH_-tk
<isomari> greetings, For the past week or so, 'sudo apt update' says 'you are up to date'. This is unusual to me as before there were updates everyday and every moultiple times on the same day.
<isomari> s/every/even
<qih> isomari: Do you think the repo is lying?
<qih> I've had that happen before, and I just take it on face value. Missing an update or 10 across a number of packages given most development is extremely limited & incremental, is likely of no real concern. My $0.02
<valorie> isomari: many of the paid and volunteer workers have been on holiday
<isomari> valorie: OK, thanks
<valorie> I haven't seen many packages being moved into the archive in -release
<isomari> but cosmic is still updating constantly.
<valorie> and most work is on preparing and testing the next LTS (20.04)
<valorie> you're right though, not many updates the last couple of weeks
<valorie> cosmic is... 18.04?
<isomari> 19.04
<isomari> 18.10 sorry
<valorie> 19.04 is almost eol
<valorie> 18.10 IS eol
<valorie> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<valorie> LTS releases are supported for 3 to 5 years
<valorie> regular releases for 9 months
<valorie> 18.10 will get zero updates
<valorie> I'd be surprised if 19.04 gets any more
<isomari> I'm going to update it this week. But it's still updating. even today.
<isomari> 18.10 I mean
<valorie> that is eol
<valorie> 18.04 is an LTS
<isomari> I know. I'm saying that 18.10 is still updating.
<valorie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<valorie> that's weird
<isomari> I just did an update this morning.
<valorie> what does About system say about it?
<valorie> or inxi -F
<valorie> or sysinfo
<valorie> Sysinfo for 'valorie-Oryx-Pro': Running inside KDE Plasma 5.17.4 on Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) powered by Linux 5.3.0-7625-generic, CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz at 2638-2926/3800 MHz, RAM: 31515/32061 MB, Storage: 332/1144 GB, 275 procs, 123.95h up
<isomari> didn't have sysinfo installed. Installing now........
<isomari> System:    Host: apps Kernel: 4.18.0-25-generic x86_64 bits: 64 Desktop: KDE Plasma 5.13.5
<isomari>            Distro: Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish)
<valorie> no clue why you are getting updates then....
<isomari> makes no difference, I'm updating on monday.
<valorie> upgrading you mean?
<isomari> yes
<valorie> as in do-release-upgrade
<valorie> ok
<isomari> yes
<valorie> you have the EOL link if there are problems
<isomari> ?
<valorie> Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades from above
<isomari> ok
<isomari> thanks. I've read it.
<jaafar> Anyone use klipper actions?
 * jaafar is not having much luck with them
<jaafar> It's supposed to be possible to launch an action if something copied to clipper matches a regex
<jaafar> There is supposed to be a menu item somewhere called "Enable Clipboard Actions" and I cannot find it anywhere
<jaafar> It is somehow working now
<jaafar> Still no "enable clipboard actions" setting but a lot of googling indicates that C-M-x in the right spot is supposed to do it
<user|8468> I need some help adding ncomputing to my sysetm server that is running kubuntu 19.04 as I have just worked out the issues and have just got the system running smothly
<user|8468> I have Ncomuting L300 series, each platform so different that when you upgrade from on version to another that previous application dont work anymore.
<tomreyn> building fewer dependencies on proprietry systems could possibly help there.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Hi all, is the authentication problem with google still there? … I can't access to my google calendar or gdrive from kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <RikMills> kio-gdrive and mail is definitely still broken because Google has decided not to allow the KDE keys
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Yes, how sad
<luc4> Hello! Anyone who can confirm if chrome is recently unable to fullscreen video players in youtube? I suspect this is related to highdpi screens.
<ws2k3> does kubuntu use x11 or waylands?
<luc4> x11
<luc4> you can install and run wayland though
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> What's the purpose of wayland? I mean why you should choose it?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> I am curious, I don't know the differences between wayland  and x11
<luc4> IrcsomeBot1: https://wayland.freedesktop.org/
<luc4> IrcsomeBot1: there is a good explaination
<serveur> HELLO
<Alabalistic> hi
<zzxo> Uh hi
<zzxo> 🝜
<Alabalistic> happy new year
<zzxo> Hey thank you. It's def. one of those years. I guess I just bropught about 5k clients with me just now/:
<Alabalistic> no idea
<eeos> hi everybody I am in a bit of a pickle .... where does flatpak install file when used trough Discover Software Manager? and where does snap?
<zzxo> I installed flatpack through snap and it mirrors through the ubuntu software manager that ships with the release.
<eeos> zzxo: yes, but where are the files?
<eeos> let's say I install freecad through flatpak, where are the freecad files?
<Alabalistic> flatpak can br in /var/lib
<Alabalistic> but when you did  install flatpack frmo snap this mean your FP is in container
<eeos> Alabalistic: I know it is in a container .... but where is the container with the file/s?
<eeos> Alabalistic: if it is in /var/lib, why does it not require root password to install?
<Alabalistic> I cant find flatpack in the snapcraft.io store
<zzxo> hmm
<Alabalistic>  /var/lib/dpkg/info/ktouch-data.list
<Alabalistic>  /usr/share/ktouch/courses/tr.xml
<Alabalistic> this is all I can find for one of my snaps
<Alabalistic> ktouch
<Alabalistic> https://hackernoon.com/managing-ubuntu-snaps-the-stuff-no-one-tells-you-625dfbe4b26c
<eeos> Thank you ....
<zzxo> No problem
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <crydotsnake> Hello ! :).
<Nomad_> alt-tab isn't working in my latest plasma5,  anyone know why?  I have the global shortcuts set to next window
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> (Photo, 1280x832) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/CntdhWig/file_21576.jpg Giving Discover a shot. I'm apprehensive, but hopeful.
<linuxwerker> any one good with snmp?
<linuxwerker> i am having troupe setting up ns testing the strack
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> @Schykle, Why so many updates? Are you updating from ppas?
<linuxwerker> pastbin.com/CVLq8MYW
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> @Franzpow, Just added the backports PPA :3
<konrados> Hello. I usually, for some reason, created bootable usb's with windows and rufus. It created a whole directory structure, probably just unpacking the iso. Now I want to do it from linux. And it seems that... the only thing I do is to just copy the iso file (as the only file) to a usb stick?
<konrados> e.g. this guy here says so: https://www.reddit.com/r/Kubuntu/comments/8mpvfz/how_to_make_bootable_pendrive_on_kubuntu_1804/
<konrados> on the other hand, here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick I should use usb-creator ?
<konrados> alias Startup Disk Creator ?
<konrados> ok, installing this sudo app with apt install usb-creator-gtk
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> Well, enabling the backports PPA was a mistake. Is it possible to downgrade/undo this?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> (Photo, 812x185) https://irc-attachments.kde.org/UEn20aH7/file_21587.jpg Latte Dock has decided it doesn't care what order my launchers are in. It's going to randomly move them around on a whim.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> Discord should be between Messenger and Mailspring, yet, when I open a window, Discord gets moved to a random position in the dock, and moves around at random. If I open Discord, the launcher disappears completely. The Telegram and Messenger launchers get swapped around at random, and really the only thing staying consistent are the first three.
<gregor3000> hello. in installer i chose to create efi system partition. however i can't set any boot flag on it. is that ok? will it be set automatically? i set it to 510 MB
<gregor3000> first time UEFI install-
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> If you chose the "EFI System Partition" then it's fine.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> The installer automagically sets those conditions.
<gregor3000> excellent. let's hope it iwll work. i've been at the build for 5 hours now. currentl yon install. is root at 50 Gb neough? i dont' think 20 Gb would be enough. my current machine has 12 GB in usr due to games
<gregor3000> steam is on home i think. at least that is what it is showing. currentl yi dont' have a separate home but on the new PC i would like ot create it.
<gregor3000> getting tired :-)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> I think 50GB should typically be enough. It's always kinda hard to know for sure as use can change over time and not everyone uses as much in root as others, so it's a rough guesstimate 😅
<gregor3000> yes, i realise that. without games 20 GB is over the top.
<gregor3000> i checked my current disk on old PC. there i have only root and it looks like home has most data. system part has some stuff on var, something on TMP maybe but  overall  the /usr is the big one. the rest is negligable
<voje> Hello. Can someone help me with a suddenly non-working extended screen?
<voje> The screen runs other hardware, and the laptop runs other screens, but the two suddenly won't work together.
<voje> Is there a way to delete config for that particulat screen?
<voje> Or rather, where can i
<bprompt> voje:  I haven't done multimonitor, but check https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?f=309&t=153057 maybe
<voje> bprompt: Could find anything relevant, but ty for trying :)
<voje> *couldn't
<bprompt> voje:  well, backup that script, and try running that one provided there, and reboot, assuming that'll make the system reconfigure the multiple monitors
<voje> bprompt: I'll have to tailor it to my system, but I guess it's worth a shot
<voje> Was hoping for a config file that could be deleted
<bprompt> voje:  according to https://forum.kde.org/viewtopic.php?t=126244 , you can always check the file at ~/.config/plasma-org.kde.plasma.desktop-appletsrc, make sure you back it up first
<bprompt> voje:  on the other hand, you can check the repositories for "Kscreen" app, for multimonitor configuring
<voje> Found a config file for screens in ~/.local/share/kscreen. I tried removing that and will restart. Crossing fingers :) Ty!
<valorie> @Schykle you can always use ppa-purge
<valorie> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kubuntuUser> Any idea to fix this error? "RAS support is not implemented! Configure program to use LAN connection/winsock instead!". Trying to run an .exe with Wine. Im on Kubuntu 19.10
<IrcsomeBot1> <Schykle> @valorie, Thanks!
<valorie> it's often very useful
<valorie> and it's one of the reasons we supply backports in a PPA
#kubuntu 2020-01-04
<Katnip> https://news.softpedia.com/news/kubuntu-focus-linux-laptop-announced-for-2020-with-6gb-nvidia-gtx-2060-32gb-ram-528672.shtml
<Torm> Hello. I am thinking about installing Kubuntu, replacing my Windows 10 installation. I have a pretty small SSD that i was thinking about using for the OS, but i don't think it's big enough to also store applications, so i was wondering if it's possible to change the location to where the OS stores applications to a different drive?
<valorie> nice, Katnip
<IrcsomeBot1> kang_soel was added by: kang_soel
<IrcsomeBot1> Recommended by the crypto community was added by: Recommended by the crypto community
<IrcsomeBot1> Drusilla was added by: Drusilla
<fuze> Is it possible to make front and rear headphone ports detectable as separate outputs?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<IrcsomeBot1> <Franzpow> Hello
<BluesKaj> hi Franzpow
<kubuntu_user> how many problems do i get when i disable apparmor?
<BluesKaj> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_user,^
<kubuntu_user> that doesnt answer my question...
<BluesKaj> kubuntu_user, most users don't disable apparmor so your question is too unusual to answer correctly
<BluesKaj> and why disable it anyway, what are you trying to achieve?
<IrcsomeBot1> <Simon> Hello. How can i Upgrade my Plasma Version in Kubuntu 18.04, to Plasma 5.13?.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Simon> With using the Kubuntu Backports?.
<BluesKaj> Simon, If you're on Kubuntu 18.04, please note that Plasma 5.12 is regarded as LTS which means you'll get updates only to 5.12 and you won't get updated to Plasma 5.13 or higher during the life of Kubuntu 18.04.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Simon> Okay. So it doesent make Sense to use the Kubuntu Backports on Kubuntu 18.04?.
<BluesKaj> don't think 5.13 would be in the backport repos if it isn't LTS
<IrcsomeBot1> <Simon> I have used this: https://kubuntu.org/news/plasma-5-17-for-kubuntu-19-10-available-in-backports-ppa/
<BluesKaj> silver_hook_, what's the purpose of a newer plasmashell ?
<BluesKaj> oops Simon^
<IrcsomeBot1> <Simon> What do you mean
<BluesKaj> hmm, my question is pretty clear since I don't know whay you want a newer plasma
<BluesKaj> err why
<IrcsomeBot1> <Simon> Because i got the Error Message that the Plasma Browser Extension didnt Work with Plasma 5.12 and the Connection to the Native host has failed.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Simon> I cant find the solution.
<IrcsomeBot1> <Simon> Maybe i should try to Install the Browser Extension manually.
<shadab> hello
<IrcsomeBot1> <Simon> Hello.
<jared> wifi wont work
<tomreyn> computer says no
#kubuntu 2020-01-05
<IrcsomeBot1> Amelinda was added by: Amelinda
<fuze> clicking on samba share device doesnt show shared folders. I used the dolphin gui on 19.10
<fuze> I have a desktop and a laptop trying to share folders between
<fuze> do i need to modify /etc/samba/smb.conf
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> fuze, smb sharing is not working too well on Kubuntu at the moment. After setting folder sharing permissions,  try using the ip address of the desired machine in smb string
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> i.e. smb:/192.168.5.100/mysharedfolder
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> KDE is planning to improve samba sharing via Dolphin in the near.  See Nate's comments here: https://pointieststick.com/
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Ummm, I just checked samba sharing between a 19.10 and 20.04 box and samba sharing is working very well.  Ensure Samba is installed (right click on folder for sharing , select properties, click the install samba button on the share tab.  once installed, set the desired share level).
<chirag11032000> Hi everyone
<DCI> I'm using Kubuntu and tried to connect to my TV with an HDMI connection, and my TV would not display my laptop screen.
<DCI> I've used Ubuntu, Zorin, and Pop-OS before, and they all just automatically displayed my laptop screen on my TV
<DCI> Any help?
<diogenes_> DCI, try look in Displays Settings.
<DCI> When I look in the display settings, I don't see anything that seems to help
<DCI> Is there anything I should be looking for in particular?
<diogenes_> DCI, what is the output of: xrandr | grep " connected " | awk '{ print$1 }'
<DCI> Oh, I see.  When I changed the primary output, it gave me an option to "unify display", and that's what I needed to enable
<DCI> Now it's working
<DCI> That's just a different term than I've seen used
<DCI> haha although I still can't get the sound to come through the TV
<diogenes_> DCI, look in sound settings.
<DCI> ahhh there it is, it is buried
<DCI> Thank you diogenes!
<IrcsomeBot1> Vishal (MDINVEST.NL) was added by: Vishal (MDINVEST.NL)
<IrcsomeBot1> <Vishal (MDINVEST.NL)> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YViQKksuuRI
<Guest13885> hi
<IrcsomeBot1> Federico Marchetti was added by: Federico Marchetti
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<kamil_> hello
<kamil_> anybody there??
<kamil_> hihihi
<BluesKaj> kamil_, do you have a question?
<konrados> Hello. I've installed two things, including hexchat, and for some reason they are in ... Polish, which is almost correct, because I'm Polish, but when I installed kubuntu I explicitly said I want it in English. On #hexchat channel, they say it might be my system language selection, but I did choose "English".  Here is my `locale` command result: https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/87746f76c6664363885bd9d4ddda
<konrados> 61bc
<konrados> oh, again: https://paste.gg/p/anonymous/87746f76c6664363885bd9d4ddda61bc
<BluesKaj> konrados, what does it show in system settings>personalization>language ?
<BluesKaj> err system settings>personalization>regional settings>language ?
<konrados> BluesKaj,  https://i.imgur.com/tRj2djO.png and https://i.imgur.com/vTnQiUr.png
<konrados> so it's *English*, maybe except for 'numeric format' and 'date format'
<konrados> Unless I don't understand something, which is quite possible :)
<BluesKaj> konrados, looks to me like your settings are correct so the issue is a mystery to me
<konrados> BluesKaj, thanks :) So... maybe I'll get back to the #hexchat or #any-app-i-have-problems-with channels :)
<BluesKaj> hexchat has it's own language settings afaik
<konrados> BluesKaj, but I can't find it. They said it used to have it, but not any more (at least in the gui)
<lordievader> konrados: Does the language in hexchat change when you run `LANG=<some-lang> hexchat`?
<lordievader> I.e. does it respect the LANG variable.
<Fordrdnk> is dual booting on a windows surface pro 4 prettry straight forward or are their changes
<Fordrdnk> any one know how to get the pen and touch screen to work on a sruface pro 4 .. did the jakeday thing an no go
<IrcsomeBot1> <Simon> I`m very Happy with Kubuntu 18.04! 😊
<Fordrdnk> no one with info on surface pro pen and touch screen usage?
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> Fordrdnk, the audience here is just a fraction of the tolal kubuntu users. I recommend a google search for surface specific issues and work arounds....
<Fordrdnk> Yeah i've been through a few of those
<Fordrdnk> primarily Jake day as that is the most refered and yeilded to not work ..
<Fordrdnk> so didn't know if anyone ran into that with not working on kubuntu
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> I wish I could help but I have no experience with Surface books.
<smalltalk> hey guys I recently installed ubuntu 19.10 on a new dell inspiron 7580 (128gb ssd and 1tb hd) and it went without errors, but every now and then writing to the disk stops working and reboots to initramfs, where I run fsck and it fixes some badblocks and everything is fine for a while, until it happens again... anyone has any suggestions?
<diogenes_> smalltalk, I recently installed ubuntu? or lubuntu?
<diogenes_> kubuntu*
<smalltalk> diogenes_: yup installed ubuntu and then kubuntu-desktop package, why?
<diogenes_> smalltalk, try asking in /j #ubuntu.
<smalltalk> diogenes_ did that
<IrcsomeBot1> <DarinMiller> smalltalk your description implies your HD is dying.  Did you check your smart data?
<panne> smalltalk: maybe your disk is dying?
<panne> (it's new, i know, but...)
<valorie> usually disks fail when new or rather old
